# WaKü***Quatsch***Thread



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hier einige Themen bzw. Anfragen zu Wasserkühlungs Produkten von Usern so weit abschweifen ,und viele Diskussionen das ganze aus dem Ruder laufen lassen gibt es diesen Thread hier.Hier könnt ihr Diskutieren über alles was Kaufberatung,Leistung zu Produkten,Empfehlungen usw.angeht
Viel Spaß dabei

Gruß Ace


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nette Idee ! Ich hoffe mal, dass sie Früchte trägt...aber irgendwie glaub ich noch nicht richtig dran

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube auch nicht dran, weil ja so Diskussionen einfach mal so entbranden können 

Aber Trotzdem nette idee


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hoffe ich auch, weil wenn einer fragt welcher Pumpe er bräuchte und nach 5 Seiten das bei einer CPU endet muß nicht sein


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ace schrieb:


> hoffe ich auch, weil wenn einer fragt welcher Pumpe er bräuchte und nach 5 Seiten das bei einer CPU endet muß nicht sein




Eigentlich hast du recht aber das passiert....


----------



## Ace (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja aber nur wenn du dein Senf dazu gibst(Joke)


----------



## Bullet (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So dann fangen wir mal an zu quatschen,
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen den Pumpen entscheiden, soll ich mir eher ne HPPS , nen Inline Durchflussmesser und nen Inline Tempsensor zu legen oder die selbe zusammenstellung mit ner Laing(wobei die ja zum teil fiepen soll) oder einfach ne Aquastream XT Ultra und die Werte mit der Aquasuit auslesen??


----------



## GoZoU (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schreib mal bitte die restlichen Komponenten deiner Wakü dazu, dann lässt es sich besser beraten 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Bullet (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mich jetzt für nen HTSF 240, nen Black ice Xtreme 160. Cuplex Di für den Q6600, EK für die 8800GTX entschieden im Rebel9 Value 25cm Propeller kommt raus und ne Plexi stattdessen rein. der 240er kommt in die Front und er 160er hinten raus. Der HTSF soll mit 2 Silent Eagle und der 160er mit 2 Air Guards belüftet werden


----------



## GoZoU (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du viel Wert auf die Überwachung legst, dann würde ich dir zur Aquastream XT raten, allein schon wegen dem Zusammenspielt mit dem Aquaero. Die HPPS sollte zwar auch reichen, jedoch dürfte der CPU-Kühler etwas von der Mehrleistung der XT profitieren. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ace (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde auch sagen von einer Aquastream XT haste mehr die bietet viele Features
Ich persönlich mag die Laing lieber klein und Handlich mit viel Leistung


----------



## GoZoU (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das sind die Vorteile der Laing, aber die AS XT hat ja schon beinahe ähnliche Power 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

find solche threads wenig sinnvoll - niemand erstellt einen "suche pumpe thread" um dann bei cpu-kühlern zu landen.
also entweder schreibt man gleich alles hier rein oder gar nichts.
ich wär für gar nicht - ob wir spam im thread oder spam im forum haben macht keinen großen unterschied, aber die 1-2 leute pro jahr, die nicht alles von 0 erklärt haben wollen, sondern tatsächlich mal selbst was nachlesen, habens leichter, wenn sie nur überschriften und nicht seitenweise thread nach interessanten sachen durchforsten müssen.

*aus dem grund auch nichts zu pumpen sag, hab ich ja eh schon alles geschrieben*


----------



## Ace (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mmhhh...... ich finde schon das jeder der eine Beratung braucht das in seinen eigenen Thread anfragen kann,
sollte dann aber auch Sachlich,und zu dem Thema bearbeitet werden und nicht zu sehr abschweifen alles andere kann man ja hier Austragen oder?


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal kurz welcher 8800ultra wakü kühler ist das NON puls?danke!


----------



## GoZoU (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle Kühler der bekannten und renommierten Hersteller sind recht brauchbar und unterscheiden sich meist kaum in der Kühlleistung, nimm einfach den der dir am Besten gefällt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Codex (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der hier sieht Hammer aus finde ich 

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=1&id=3835

ist aber alu und man kennt ja die Leistungen von grossen Firmen.


----------



## GoZoU (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cooler Master ist keine renommierte Firma im Wakü-Bereich ....ich dachte da mehr an Alphacool, Aqua Computer, EK Water Blocks und Watercool. BTW ist der Cooler Master Glacier 9200 für den G92 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde da auch eher zu den bekannten Herstellern greifen: http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c354_8800GTX.html
Wobei der Glacier echt Style hat, passt aber leider nicht


----------



## Codex (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja auch nur von dem Aussehen geredet, der Rest ist mir wohl bekannt.

Ob der für den G92 ist, keine Ahnung, steht nichst der gleichen auf der Seite.


----------



## GoZoU (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht???? Und was ist dann das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin zwischen dem http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2199_Watercool-HK-GPU-X2-8800-GTS-GTX.html und http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2059_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC8800-GTX-SLI-ready.html


----------



## GoZoU (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide sind zu empfehlen, wobei der HK modular aufgebaut ist...es gab auch mal ein paar Probleme mit dem Lack, aber ich glaube die haben sich inzwischen gelöst, zumindest sind mir keine neueren Meldungen bekannt.

Hier sollte dein Geschmack den Ausschlag geben.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm naja bei dem ek kann man schön das wasser sehen der x2 funkelt nur bissel


----------



## Codex (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe da echt GTS/GTX gesehen.

http://www.cool4pc.de/Alphacool_NexXxoS_NVXP-G8_NVidia_8800_GTXUltra_Grafikkarten_Wasserkuehler.html

gibt es irgendwelche Werte von dem hier???


----------



## H!Tman (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Codex die Werte würden mich auch Interessieren

Bin schon auf die 9800GX2 gespannt, da braucht man ja aufjedenfall einen Wasserkühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja der soll aber nicht so dolle sein soweit ich das mal irgendwo gelesen habe!


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Watercool ist im Durchfluss schlecht,Kühlleistung ist ok.Nimm den EK der ist was Durchfluss und Kühlleistung angeht Top


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay dann werde i den wohl nehmen wie eh schon geplannt!
thx leutz


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

* mal den Thread re-aktiviere *

Von Enzotech gibts demnächst nun auch Anschlüsse und Adapter - hier erste Eindrücke :

EnzoTech

Ich finde, die Teile sehen sehr vielversprechend aus !


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehen gut aus. Aber mich erinnern die Schraubanschlüsse an die Modelle von Feser 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, oder auch Bitspower  Aber schööön sindse allemal


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das sind sie. Ich überlege zurzeit echt, ob ich statt Tüllen die Feser-Anschlüsse verwende. Geht da eigentlich 15,9/11,1 Schlauch drüber?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es sollen bald passende Schraubanschlüsse für den neuen geilen DangerDen/Feser 16/10er Schlauch erhältlich sein !

Für den 13/10er gibts ja schon passende Schraubis in div. Varianten. Ich verwende für den 16/10er derzeit die Perfect Seal Tüllen - die haben den größten AD aller mir bekannten 3/8" Tüllen !


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du mal nen Link zu den Perfect-Seals?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep, ich hab meine hier bestellt:

10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - A-C-Shop


----------



## Oliver (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Compression Fittings sehen sehr bekannt aus 

Die Connectors sehen interessant aus. Damit kann man lustige Sachen machen.


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> jep, ich hab meine hier bestellt:
> 
> 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - A-C-Shop



Danke  
Irgendwie schein ich mich aber in die Schraubverschlüsse verguckt zu haben 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## steinschock (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe einige Feser-Fittings hier rumliegen,
bei dem HK passen sie nicht nebeneinander und beim AB EK Multi nicht in die seitlichen Anschlüsse.


----------



## Bond2602 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehen gut aus, aber die sehen so aus, als würden die recht teuer werden


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Feser-Fittings hier rumliegen,
> bei dem HK passen sie nicht nebeneinander und beim AB EK Multi nicht in die seitlichen Anschlüsse.



Das wäre ärgerlich...son Mist 

Weiß hier eigentlich schon jemand was neues über die Kühler-Aktion von Aquatuning?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die Enzo Teile bei uns zu haben sind, werden die schätzungsweise 1:1 in Euros kosten....ein Schnäppchen waren die Enzotech Produkte ja noch nie, siehe z.B. deren CPU Kühler, der mit 70 € reinhaut


----------



## Oliver (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Feser-Fittings hier rumliegen,
> bei dem HK passen sie nicht nebeneinander und beim AB EK Multi nicht in die seitlichen Anschlüsse.



Das Problem hatte ich beim Zusammenbau auch. Einige Anschlüsse musste ich deshalb abschleifen. Dremel ftw!

(Schlechte) Bilder der Aktion gibt's in meinem Tagebuch ab Seite 7, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## scamps (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist hier immer so "viel" los ?


----------



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...verschieden 


Bring doch mal in Erfahrung, was die CPCs aus Metall kosten und poste es hier


----------



## Dumpfi~ (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

mal eine ganz andere Frage...
Thema Mischungsverhältnis 
Hab mir jetzt das Innovatec Protect IP besorgt, welches man mit
einem Verhältnis von 1:3 Protect/Dest.Wasser mischen sollte.
Hab dann mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden: 
wer-weiss-was | "Mischungsverhältnis" | aus Forum Chemie

Danach hab ich dann meine Lösung hergestellt 1:3 also 1 Teil Konzentrat und 2 Teile Dest. Wasser.

Dann hab ich das hier gefunden: "Das empfohlene Mischungsverhältniss ist 1:3 (500ml mit 1500ml destilliertem Wasser)" Quelle: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat 500ml by Aquatuning 30018 

Was stimmt denn nun?
Ist meine Lösung zu stark?
Was hat es für Nachteile mit einer konzentrierteren Lösung zu kühlen?

Greetz 
Dumpfi~


----------



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1:3 ist ok beim Inno Protect, wenns knapp wird, kannst du es sogar noch etwas strecken.

Die Angabe bei AT ist korrekt, mit 500ml Konzentrat, kannst du 2 Liter wakügerechhte Flüssigkeit anmixen  1 Teil Inno Protect , 3 Teile dest. Wasser

Eine extrem hoch dosierte Mischung kann zu schlechteren Temps führen


----------



## Dumpfi~ (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

k, danke für die schnelle Antort.
Werd die Lösung also auf 1:3 ausdünnen.
Frechheit im werweisswas Forum 
Die Aquatuning - Beschreibung hatte ich erst später gesehen.

Greetz 
Dumpfi~


----------



## BAU-KING (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> wenn die Enzo Teile bei uns zu haben sind, werden die schätzungsweise 1:1 in Euros kosten....ein Schnäppchen waren die Enzotech Produkte ja noch nie, siehe z.B. deren CPU Kühler, der mit 70 € reinhaut




Abgesehn vom Preis und MB... welcher ist denn der "BESTE" CPU-Kühler auf dem Markt?
Welcher bringt die höchste Leistung? Gehen wir auch von einer leistungsstarken Pumpe aus...


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab grad das mit dem 1:3 verhältnis von "Werweisswas" gelesen... O M G ^^

das ist keine Frechheit sondern schlichtes unwissen.
Mathematisch bedeutet 1:3 das gleiche wie 1/3, somit wäre natürlich ein verhältnis 1 teil konzentrat 2 teile wasser richtig. Aber auch nur, wenn man sich in der Mathematik befindet.
Bei Mischverhältnissen bezeichnet 1:3 nämlich genau den Wortlaut 1 zu 3, also 1 teil konzentrat 3 teile wasser. Die Menge ist des konzentrates an der Gesamtlösung ist dabei 1/4.

zu dem typen, der den Murks verbreitet hat kann ich nur eins sagen:
"Wenn man von einer Sache keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal die Klappe halten!"


----------



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DEN besten CPU Kühler gibt es nicht, die derzeit besten Kandidaten liegen leistungsmäßig sehr nah zusammen als das man einen klaren Testsieger kühren könnte. Je nach Test liegt mal der eine und mal der andere Kühler vorne ! Wenn du eine Neuanschaffung planst, setz´ dir einen Preisrahmen und dann kannst du nach der Optik gehen, oder den max. Durchfluss noch mit einbeziehen. Einen aktuellen Test findest du u.a. hier:

DeXgo - Reviews: WaKü: CPU-Kühler Roundup (Seite 1)


----------



## BAU-KING (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besten Dank... der Testvergleich war richtig gut.

Zitat:

Fazit: Wählt den Kühler, der euch optisch am besten gefällt. 


Na klasse ..haha....  helfen tut das nicht grade ,, ..aber der Cuplex hd hat schon was !!

Mein p. Favorit​


----------



## bundymania (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, der neue Cuplex HD ist schon ein tolles Teil, gefällt mir zudem optisch gut !


----------



## HESmelaugh (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der cuplex hd bietet, knapp hinter dem Apogee GTX eines der besten Durchfluss/Leistungs-Verhältnissen im Test. D.h. sehr gute Performance, ohne den Durchfluss zu killen.


----------



## GoZoU (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie kann ich den gemessenen Durchflusswerten nicht ganz trauen. Beim Inneren aufbau des Cuplex HD hat sich im Vergleich zum Cuplex XT Di doch sehr wenig getan, trotzdem soll ein Unterscheid von 23,9 Liter pro Stunde erreicht werden und der Cuplex HD in Sachen Durchfluss sogar mit den "High-Flow-Kühlern" von Swiftech mithalten können. 

Hier sieht es mit dem Durchfluss etwas anders aus. Optisch finde ich den HD wirklich sehr ansprechend, trotzdem werd ich auf weitere Tests hoffen und mir erst dann eine Meinung über die Leistungsfähigkeit bilden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## steinschock (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Endlich mal ein Test mit meinem Tt High End Kühler.


----------



## nemetona (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne Frage, und hoffe sie passt in den "Quatsch Thread" 

Zum Thema, alternativer Korrosionsschutz wird sehr oft Glysantien empfohlen, den gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Ausführungen, als 3 in 1 oder Gxx.
Wollte mal wissen wo die Unterschiede darin liegen, welche Version sich am besten für ne Wakü eignet und in welcher Dosierung es zu verwenden ist.
In den ganzen FaQ´s die es zu deisen Thema gibt, unterscheiden sich die Aussagen doch sehr stark, also wer von euch hat Erfahrung damit?

MfG, nemetona


----------



## scamps (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe selbst G48 im Verhältnis ca. 1:10 mit destilliertem Wasser seit Monaten im System, habe keine Probleme und trotz zigfachem Wasserwechsel (Wiederverwendung lohnt bei dem Preis kaum) aufgrund diverser Umbauten immer noch die erste Flasche erst halb leer. Hat 8 oder 9,- gekostet ... G48 ist türkisblau.
Alternativ oft zu sehen ist G30, Farbe rot, laut Spezifikation glaube ich noch besser für Alu geeignet. Da ich kein Alu im System habe und nicht besonders auf rot stehe und meine örtlicher Händler (ATU) nur G48 hatte viel mir die Auswahl ziemlich leicht


----------



## nemetona (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber mit Alu im Kreis wär wohl G30 besser?
Habe nen Cora Passivradi mit im Kreislauf!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Oliver (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte Glysantin von BASF und war aich eine Zeitlang damit recht zufrieden. Trotzdem hatte ich nachher Fremdkörper im Kreislauf.

Und die Brühe stinkt gewaltig. Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## scamps (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fremdkörper hatte ich auch, allerdings nicht vom G48 ... und riechen tu´ ich nix außergewöhnliches.

Die Fremdkörper hatte ich allerdings in Form von
- schwarzen Plastespänen aus den Bohrungen vom EK AGB und WC VGA-Kühler
- grünem Schmodder aus einem gebraucht erstandenen Radi (nach 3x Spülen mit dest. Wasser war´s weg, Vorbesitzer hatte irgendeinen fiesen UV-Zusatz drin)


----------



## Oliver (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pleblem bei Glysantin: Es wurde für Motoren entwickelt. Diese arbeiten in einem ganz anderen Temperaturbereich als Wasserkühlungen für PCs, nämlich bei 80 bis 110 Grad Celsius. Bei dieser Temperatur werden jegliche Bakterien gekillt. Bei einer PC-Kühlung und etwa 40 Grad Celsius stellt der PC den perfekten Nährboden für Bakterien da, weil im Gegensatz zum Auto auch Licht im Überfluss vorhanden ist.

Ich hatte Glysantin mehrere Jahre im Gebrauch und auch öfter mal wegen Komponententausch das Wasser gewechselt und trotzdem irgendwann weiße Ablagerungen an Schläuchen und Kühlern. Wenn die Wakü danach 1 jahr nicht in Gebrauch ist, fängt das abgestandene Wasser auch übelst an zu stinken  Kann ich keinem empfehlen.

Aus oben genannten Gründen kann ich persönlich nur von Glysantin abraten, habe allerdings  darüberhinaus von anderen Produkten noch keine Langzeiterfahrungswerte.


----------



## nemetona (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wohl doch bei Inno Protect bleiben!?!
Ist auf die Dauer aber recht kostspieleig, wenn man offter an der Wakü rumbastelt!


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Dann wohl doch bei Inno Protect bleiben!?!
> Ist auf die Dauer aber recht kostspieleig, wenn man offter an der Wakü rumbastelt!



jaab soo langsam kann ich Olli's erzählungen nachvollziehen. bei mir sind irgendwelche Schwebstoffe im Wasser.. und die Wakü läuft mit G48 grade mal erst seit zwei Wochen..davor hatte ich das Wasser auch für ca. zwei Wochen drin und den Kreilauf gespült ..werde wohl auf inno umsteigen müssen. habe keine lust dauernd den Kreislauf abzulassen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Pleblem bei Glysantin: Es wurde für Motoren entwickelt. Diese arbeiten in einem ganz anderen Temperaturbereich als Wasserkühlungen für PCs, nämlich bei 80 bis 110 Grad Celsius. Bei dieser Temperatur werden jegliche Bakterien gekillt. Bei einer PC-Kühlung und etwa 40 Grad Celsius stellt der PC den perfekten Nährboden für Bakterien da, weil im Gegensatz zum Auto auch Licht im Überfluss vorhanden ist.



Licht hängt immer vom System ab 
Glysantin soll allerdings als Hauptbestandteil Ethandiol beinhalten (also das gleiche Zeug, dass auch Hauptbestandteil von z.B. Innoprotect ist) und wie alle Akohole ist das Zeug eher ungesund. (laut Wikipedia für Menschen lethal: 1,4g/1kg Körpermasse, Konzentration bei 9 Teilen Wasser auf ein Teil Glykol: 111g/kg Flüssigkeit)
Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das wirklich Bakterien sind, die die Ablagerungen verursachen.
Aber wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Funktionsweise aus? Korrosionsschutzzusätze sollen auf gefährdeten Oberflächen eine Schicht ausbilden und diese passivieren. Bei den Temperaturen und Dimensionen im Auto kann man sich dicke Schichten oder Flocken erlauben, insbesondere wenn die hohen Temperaturen noch nicht erreicht sind. Also genau das, was in Waküs beobachtet wird.
*mentale Notiz: BASF nerven*


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es könnte immernoch sein das es Pilze sind...naja..


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte immer Glysatin,Desti.Wasser und Naturfarbe drinnen über sehr lange Zeit  und nie ein Problem gehabt.Einmal Alphacola genommen und schon war es aus mit der Herrlichkeit


----------



## steinschock (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Ace    Wie lange hat das gedauert ?

Ich habe Nanoxia ICEGLOW Water Cooling Essence
Korrosionsschutz + Eisblauer UV Farbstoff seit 2 1/2 Monaten drin.
Bis jetzt ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit Alphacola ca.7 Wochen,dann hat sich überall grüner Schleim Abgelagert


----------



## GoZoU (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Alphcool Zeug hat sich generell unbeliebt gemacht. Bei nem Freund von mir begann das schon in der Falsche zu gammeln 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe bis dato den angekündigten Fragebogen nach der Alphacola Gratis Aktion noch nicht erhalten - die wissen schon warum  Mittlerweile ist das Zeug selbt direkt bei Alphacool.de nicht mehr erhältlich und wurde durch Nanoxia Iceglow ersetzt 
Ich kann es eh nicht nachvollziehen, das man ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und erst nach ettlichen Monaten des regulären Verkaufs diese Testaktion startete, wo die User quasi nachträglich als Betatester fungierten  Umgekehrt wäre es logisch gewesen.


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> ich habe bis dato den angekündigten Fragebogen nach der Alphacola Gratis Aktion noch nicht erhalten - die wissen schon warum
> Ich kann es eh nicht nachvollziehen, das man ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und erst nach etlichen Monaten des regulären Verkaufs diese Testaktion startete, wo die User quasi nachträglich als Betatester fungierten  Umgekehrt wäre es logisch gewesen.



Den Fragebogen habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen!
Ich kann denen ja einen Vorgeschlagen machen,das sie mich einstellen können,und ich zaubere denen einen anständigen Wasserzusatz


----------



## nemetona (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es denn nun einen Wasserzusatz, der funktioniert und preiswert ist?

MfG, nemetona


----------



## Digger (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ ace, was is denn "natur"farbe?  und wo bekommt man sowas? is das wie zuckerfarbe...?

fragen über fragen 

btw. du meintest mit deinem alten rechner noch dass du dein "geheimnis" nich verraten willst weils sonst alle nachmachen


----------



## scamps (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nun einen Wasserzusatz, der funktioniert und preiswert ist?
> 
> MfG, nemetona


 
Wenn Du G48 mißtraust, dann hol Dir Innovatek Konzentrat und entscheide später neu... Wenn Du nicht oft umbaust und vielleicht sogar Dein Kühlwasser mal durch einen Kaffeefilter jagen magst (kann man problemlos), kommst Du damit auch einige Monate über die Runden ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *mentale Notiz: BASF nerven*




Die Antworten schnell, wenn man bedenkt, was ich für Fragen habe 



			
				mich schrieb:
			
		

> Vereinzelt kommt es hierbei zu Problemen weißen Ablagerungen/Rückständen
> und im Laufe der Zeit haben sich drei Theorien gebildet - ich hoffe, sie
> können mir helfen, die richtige zu identifizieren:
> -Besiedlung von Mirkoorganismen, da ein für 100+°C entwickelter Zusatz
> ...





			
				BASF schrieb:
			
		

> leider haben wir mit Computer-Wasserkühlungen keine Erfahrungen. Somit kann
> ich Ihnen keine genaue Antwort geben. Alle Begründungen die Sie aufgeführt
> hatten sind richtig. Sobald die Glykol Konzentration höher als 20-25 % ist,
> kommt es zu keinen Bakterienbefahl. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Ablagerungen
> ...


----------



## nemetona (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es laut BASF die Additive im G48 sind, gibt es dann ein Glysantin ohne selbige ( vieleicht G30??? ), dies sollte dann ja optimal sein.
Falls nicht, BASF zur Entwicklung eines solchen Produktes drängen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Öhm - die Korrosionsschutzzusätze im G48 sind der Grund, warum man es in die Wakü kippt...
Man könnte höchstens welche nehmen, die besser an die Bedingungen in einer Wakü angepasst sind.
Spontane Vermutung: Das Ergebniss wird große Ähnlichkeiten mit IP aufweisen.


----------



## nemetona (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das meinte ich auch, besser angepasste Additive, und wenn dabei ein BP ( BASF Protect ) herauskommt, müsste es nur noch zum Preis von G48 erhältlich sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G30 ist für Alu kühler...ich habe erfahren, dass man im Auto den Korri alle 2 Jahre austauschen sollte..was heisst das für den PC, fragt man sich? Ich assoziere mal:für die WaKü sollte man dann bestimmt alle 0,5-1,0 Jahre austauschen..


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> @ ace, was is denn "natur"farbe?  und wo bekommt man sowas? is das wie zuckerfarbe...?
> 
> fragen über fragen
> 
> btw. du meintest mit deinem alten rechner noch dass du dein "geheimnis" nich verraten willst weils sonst alle nachmachen



Ich wusste nicht mehr ob Natur oder Echtfarbe!ich meinte Echtfarbe das gibt es in Pulverform zu kaufen.Hatte mal Kontakt zur Firma Heitman die sich mit echtfarbe ,Lebensmittelfarbe usw. auskennen.Da 
hatte ich mal was bekommen eine kleine Menge Pulver,ist aber schon lange her.Da kostet das Blau ,ich glaube es waren 500g oder 1000g um die 120 euro  .Das langt dann für 30 Jahre Wakü Farbe 
Brauns-Heitmann Onlineshop*-*Home


----------



## Oliver (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch, besser angepasste Additive, und wenn dabei ein BP ( BASF Protect ) herauskommt, müsste es nur noch zum Preis von G48 erhältlich sein.




Nun ja, G48 ist wahrscheinlich deshalb so günstig, weil es in viel größeren Mengen hergestellt und verkauft wird. Angenommen, es würde ein BASF Protect geben, das nur für den Gebrauch in Wasserkühlungen konzipiert ist, dann sollte der Preis davon deutlich höher als der von G48 sein.

Ich probiere aktuell Feser One in Schwarz aus und habe neben Kupferkühlern auch Aluminium-Radiatoren im Kreislauf.


----------



## Arrow (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moing Leutz,

Ich habe mal ne andere Frage zum Thema WaKü, als wie sie von euch kommen.

Und zwar habe ich jetzt seit ca. 6 Monaten meine WaKü (übrigens mit Innovatek Protect IP = der Fertigmischung -keinerlei Probleme, wie Ablagerungen etc.!!) ...und betreibe diese mit der "alten" Eheim 1048 - die mit dem dicken Schuko-Stecker. Und irgendwie ist mir mit dieser Pumpe nicht wohl! Ihre magnetischen Felder (in welchem Breich sie sich bewegen kann ich leider nicht sagen!) - sind so stark, dass sie selbst bei 50 cm Abstand noch meinen alten Röhrenmonitor beeinflussen, im Sinne von Bildflakern - erst bei 85Hz bewältigt mein Monitor diese so gut, dass man sie nicht mehr wahrnimmt!! - Aber wie kann das sein und was bedeutet das für meine Komponenten, weil sie nämlich in meinem (Chieftec BA01) -Tower direkt unter der GraKa steht!???

...anbei hätte ich noch ne Frage, die allerdings nicht hier her gehört, ich aber mehrere Leute damit erreichen will!

- Ich will mir nämlich ein neues System zusammenstellen - Mainboard: ASUS P5NT WS ; RAM: A-DATA vitesta Extreme Edition 4GB DDR2 800 sowie einen Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 2 x 2,13GHz habe ich schon (ich hoffe, dass es soweit schon mal klar geht!??) - jetzt bin ich nur am überlegen, ob´s eine 9800GT oder GTX - oder gar eine Ati HD4850 (-Preis/Leistung ja um einiges besser!!) werden soll!?? - Allerdings ist mein Mainboard ein SLI-Board, wie verhällt es sich da mit einer Crossfire-Karte - eine soll ja möglich sein, aber ich will später ja noch auf 2 oder 3 nachrüsten - ginge das überhaupt, bin echt ratlos!!!????????

- ARROW -


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie das sein kann?
Naja, da sitzt halt n stärkerer Elektromagnet drin, der mit 50Hz Wechselstrom versorgt wird...
Gibt spezielle EMF Gitter, die das abschirmen sollen. (von AC afaik sogar schon in passender Form)

Für PC-Komponenten konnten bislang keine Nachteile nachgewiesen werden. Festplatten sind offensichtlich durch ihr Gehäuse ausreichend geschützt.


----------



## GoZoU (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Schaltplan bzw. Bilder des inneren Aufbaus der 1048 oder eines äquivalenten Modells? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Nun ja, G48 ist wahrscheinlich deshalb so günstig, weil es in viel größeren Mengen hergestellt und verkauft wird. Angenommen, es würde ein BASF Protect geben, das nur für den Gebrauch in Wasserkühlungen konzipiert ist, dann sollte der Preis davon deutlich höher als der von G48 sein.
> 
> Ich probiere aktuell Feser One in Schwarz aus und habe neben Kupferkühlern auch Aluminium-Radiatoren im Kreislauf.



Hast du Erfahrungen zu dem Feser Produkt bzw. nen ersten Eindruck?
Ich habe gerade noch ein Konzentrat von Valvoline entdeckt( siehe Link ), 
es soll schon bei einer Dosierung von 5% zuverlässig schützen, und wär damit ja sehr preiswert!?!?
Hat damit jemand erfahrung?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2176_Wasserzusatz-Valvoline-SuperCoolant-500ml.html
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Arrow (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*ruyven_macaran*


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt spezielle EMF Gitter, die das abschirmen sollen. (von AC afaik sogar schon in passender Form)
> 
> Für PC-Komponenten konnten bislang keine Nachteile nachgewiesen werden. Festplatten sind offensichtlich durch ihr Gehäuse ausreichend geschützt.


 
Hast du vielleicht ne Website, wo ich mir son Ding ma angucken kann - bei gockel konnte ich nichts finden!

Und mit meinen Komponenten bin ich etwas stutzig - denn die "Strahlung" kommt ja sogar durcch meinen Tower durch, ich habe s auch schon mit dem einen oder anderen Metall davor versucht, als die pumpe noch knapp neben dem Monitor stand - aber keinerlei Veränderung! (weiß jetztaber nich, welche Arten von Metallen das waren!)


...und wegen der Sache mit Crossfire auf´n SLI-Board noch irgendeine Idee??

- ARROW -


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Schaltplan bzw. Bilder des inneren Aufbaus der 1048 oder eines äquivalenten Modells?



Schaltplan kannst du dir selbst malen:
Elektromagnet, zwei Drähte, eine Stromquelle 

Ne Eheim besteht aus einem Gehäuse, in dem ein Elektromagnet eingegossen ist, der direkt mit Netzspannung versorgt wird.
Im inneren dieses Elektromagneten sitzen Rotor und Achse, vorn aufm Rotor das Schaufelrad, über dem der Auslass und davor, im Deckel, der Einlass.
Das ganze ist also eigentlich nur ein Elektromotor, dessen stehender Teil im Gehäuse wasserdicht vergossen ist und dessen beweglicher Teil frei(d.h.: gelagert) im Wasser dreht.
Da der Motor dafür konzipiert ist, mit 50Hz und 230V zu laufen (12V für die 12V Versionen) ist nichts weiter nötig.

Bilder von geöffneten Eheim1046 (mechanischer Teil) finden sich im Netz, vom elektrischen Teil (bzw. dessen nicht Existenz vielleicht welche bei HPPS Mod Anleitungen - man sieht aber nicht mehr, als ne Kunststoffvergussmasse, aus der unten das Anschlusskabel rauskommt.



Arrow schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht ne Website, wo ich mir son Ding ma angucken kann - bei gockel konnte ich nichts finden!



Hmm - scheint nicht mehr im Wakü-Umfeld angeboten zu werden, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, um ein paar googlebare Begriffe zu finden:
Mu-Metall ? Wikipedia



> ...und wegen der Sache mit Crossfire auf´n SLI-Board noch irgendeine Idee??



Technisch möglich, praktisch durch Nvidia verhidnert.


----------



## GoZoU (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

K, dann geb ich mich vorerst mal mit der Antwort zufrieden vielleicht findet sich im Netz ja irgendwann mal ein Bild einer vollkommen zerlegten Eheim. Wie ein Elektromagnet funktioniert ist mir bewusst (haben wir in Elektrotechnik I+II ewig drauf rumgeritten....) aber irgendwie war ich gerade neugierig wie die Eheim von Innen ausschaut, schließlich könnte man mit ein paar mehr Informationen die Stärke des magnetischen Feldes ausrechnen. Meine HPPS+ hatte ich damals leider auch nur bis zum üblichen Grad (sprich Platine hinten raus und Flügelrad angeschaut) zerlegt. 

@Arrow: Im Klartext: Crossfire auf einem SLI-Board ist nicht möglich, ist aber hier eigentlich auch der falsche Thread für solche Fragen....wenn du deine zwei Grakas später mit einem Wasserkühler versehen willst bist hier wieder richtig 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Arrow (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZoU

Was willste denn da eigentlich sehen?? - Dürfte meiner Meinung nach nur (wie bei nem dicken, alten 12V/24V Netzteil -oder Handynetzstecker) -ne große Spule sein oder vielleicht auch zwei - eine links, eine rechts oder halt noch mehr -ir´wie so!?!


Und zum Thema GraKa - mal sehen was Ihr mir dann bieten könnt, wenn ich nach nem passenden Wasserkühler für die eine oder andere Karte frage?!


----------



## Arrow (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach seht da,​ 
da fällt mir doch glatt noch was ein - um wieder auf´s eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen:

1. Welche Radis findet Ihr persöhnlich besser - die Sorte mit Rohrkanal wie mein *airplex evo 240 *oder doch eher die Einfacheren quasi 2-Kanal Dinger -eine Seite rein, hoch, rüber, runter und wieder raus  ????

Und

2. da ich auf den "airplex evo 240" umgestiegen bin, habe ich jetzt ein paar der "einfacheren Dinger" übrig.

Unter folgenden Links könnt ihr sie euch ansehen und sagen, was ihr mir dafür geben würdet! (sofern ich jetzt damit nicht gegen irgendwelche Forumregeln verstoße!??) - Ach und, bitte dann die jeweilige Nummer, die auf jedem Bild zu sehen ist, mit angeben!

http://imageupload.dreamgates.de/view.php?fid=1446 ​​http://imageupload.dreamgates.de/view.php?fid=1447 ​​ http://imageupload.dreamgates.de/view.php?fid=1448 ​http://imageupload.dreamgates.de/view.php?fid=1449 ​​ http://imageupload.dreamgates.de/view.php?fid=1450 ​​ http://imageupload.dreamgates.de/view.php?fid=1451​http://imageupload.dreamgates.de/view.php?fid=1452 ​​- Arrow -​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jein - Verkäufe im Marktplatz.
Hätte dein Post nur daraus bestanden, hätte ichs verschoben.

Was ich besser finde?
Was mehr bringt, aktuell sind das ganz klar die Geflechtradis. Rohre haben einfach eine zu kleine Oberfläche, außerdem brauchen sie meist mehr Platz.
Ich hol mir jedenfalls auch keinen mehr - das einzige, was ich als Verschlechterung erwarte, ist die Entlüftung aber das ist es wert.


----------



## adler93 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe das passt hier rein^^^. Denkt ihr man bekommt einen Triple Radi ohen sägen in ein Thermaltake Armor ? oder ein dual passt der ?


----------



## GoZoU (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Arrow schrieb:


> @GoZoU
> 
> Was willste denn da eigentlich sehen?? - Dürfte meiner Meinung nach nur (wie bei nem dicken, alten 12V/24V Netzteil -oder Handynetzstecker) -ne große Spule sein oder vielleicht auch zwei - eine links, eine rechts oder halt noch mehr -ir´wie so!?!



Vielleicht hätte man aus den Bildern die Größe der Bauteile abschätzen können, ohne durchflutete Fläche lässt es sich schlecht rechnen 

Des Weiteren sollten Bilder am besten direkt hier im Forum hochgeladen werden (vielleicht ist der Artikel hilfreich: [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum) und Doppelpostings vermieden werden (dafür gibts es diesen kleinen Button am unteren Rand des Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



adler93 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das passt hier rein^^^. Denkt ihr man bekommt einen Triple Radi ohen sägen in ein Thermaltake Armor ? oder ein dual passt der ?



Kommt drauf an wo du ihn unterbringen willst. Wenn du den Radi in die Laufwerksschächte baust passt er ohne zu sägen. Dafür gehen aber die Plätze für die Laufwerke flöten. Ins Dach bekommst du ohne größere Umbauaktion auch keinen Triple, da das Netzteil hochkant steht. Ein Dual-Radi passt ohne Probleme vorne rein.

€: Das sieht dann in etwa so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du könntest vermutlich einen Triple hochkant hinter die LW Schächte montieren, wenn dort nur 1 LW vorhanden ist. Ein Dualradi müsste unter den Deckel vor das NT passen.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ich mal wissen wollte, ich habe eine Feder vom Nexxxos XP Bold verloren. Wo bekomme ich Ersatz her? könnte ich etwas aus dem Baumarkt nehmen?


----------



## bundymania (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja na klar, mit etwas Glück bekommste die passende Feder im Baumarkt

Gibts auch einzeln, aber lohnt sich ja kaum aufgrund des Portos 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Feder Edelstahl M4 x 14mm 94528


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm - so kleine Federn könnten in Baumärkten problematisch werden, du brauchst ja auch genau die richtige Härte.


----------



## bundymania (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das Review ist mir eben untergekommen..will ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

Overclock3D.Net :: Review :: Waterblock Shootout :: Introduction


----------



## scamps (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht sooo überraschend, oder? Bis auf den XSPC. Aber das Teil (oder besser: seine Halterung) ist wegen akuter Häßlichkeit eh unzumutbar.


----------



## bundymania (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

juckt viele User abba nich und wiede siehst sind die billgen Kühler vonner Leistung gut mit dabei  Der Supreme kam ja zuerst auch nur mit ner Unihalterung raus, wo viele User aufgrund der weniger schönen Optik gemeckert haben....und nun sieht man den in jedem 2. Wakü PC (mit der S775 Halterung)


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnte ich die Feder auch nehmen was meint ihr?

http://media.conrad.de/m/2000_2999/2200/2270/2278/227836_LB_00_FB.EPS.jpg

EDIT die DATEN:
Inhalt:     2 St.                   Federn-Farbe:     Lila                   
Maßstab:     1:10                   
Feder-Windungsstärke:     1.45 mm                   
Feder-Ø innen:     14 mm                   
Feder-Länge:     35 mm                   
Feder-Abm.:     (Innen-Ø x L) 14 mm x 35 mm


----------



## bundymania (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee, die sieht zu dünn aus..will sagen: baut zu wenig Druck auf


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja da muss ich mir noch welche besseren suchen..aber es geht, habe das Problem schon seit zwei Wochen...es funktioniert bis jetzt auch ohne die eine Feder...mal gucken vielleicht finde ich woanders welche..

Edit hier noch ein paar Federn könnten die gehen?:

http://media.conrad.de/m/2000_2999/2300/2340/2347/234707_BB_00_FB.EPS.jpg


----------



## nemetona (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@RuneDRS,
nimm dir eine Feder als Muster mit, und statte deinen Ortsansässigen Eisenwarenhändler einen Besuch ab.
Dies sind alles Normteile, und werden von den Wakü Herstellern auch nur zugekauft.
Am besten sind da kleine Private Läden, die besorgen dir in wenigen Tagen alles was sie nicht auf Lager haben.
MfG, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe diese Federn bestellt( http://media.conrad.de/m/2000_2999/2300/2340/2347/234707_BB_00_FB.EPS.jpg )..ich denke das diese auch ihren Zweck erfüllen können


----------



## nemetona (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es gleich 4 Stück sind, erreichst du damit auch einen gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hoffe es mal...aber die Feder sehen so aus als könnten sie ihrem Zweck gerecht werden..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Edit hier noch ein paar Federn könnten die gehen?



Ähh - dir ist schon klar, dass man einer Feder ihre Materialhärte nicht ansehen kann?


----------



## nemetona (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, nimmt er gleich 4 dieser Federn, und erzeugt damit eine gleichmäßige Druckverteilung.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

richtig verstanden, ist eh ein 4 Pack, da kann man nicht einzeln kaufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon klar, dass es gleichmäßig wird.
Aber wird es auch ausreichend?

Ihr seid euch schon darüber im Klaren, dass selbst Intels Anpressdruck-Richtlinie für so775 bis über 30kg reicht und für eine gute Kühlleistung (WaKü anyone?) mehr sowieso förderlich ist?
Ich wär mich nicht sicher, dass so n bissl Messingdraht das leistet...


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist mir im Prinzip egal ob es funktioniert oder nicht. ich Probiere es aus und wenn an den Temps erkannbar ist, dass es nicht geht revidiere ich es halt...


----------



## bundymania (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier mal ein interessanter Test:

Swiftech Apogee Drive Water block & Pump Combo Review

wenn man die Kombi aus CPU-Kühler/Pumpe zwecks Wechsel auf einen anderen Kühler (oder Sockel) irgendwann nicht mehr in der Form nutzen möchte, kann man den Pumpenteil durch Austausch des Deckels praktischerweise als reine Pumpe weiter verwenden !


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Tests sind zwar immer Interessant, aber irgendwie nervt mich Maddins "denglisch" regelmäßig wenn ich die Seite besuche.


----------



## GoZoU (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Tests sind zwar immer Interessant, aber irgendwie nervt mich Maddins "denglisch" regelmäßig wenn ich die Seite besuche.



Zum einen das und zum anderen macht er auch viele Grammatik-/Rechtschreibfehler (bzw. benutzt die falschen Wörter^^), das Trübt den Eindruck natürlich immer leicht und man verliert schneller die Lust am Lesen. Interessant sind die Tests aber wirklich allemal. 

Ich bin gespannt, ob sich Swiftechs Konstruktion wirklich auf dem Markt behaupten kann.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## exa (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich find sher interessant, dann is das problem des pumpenplatzes gleich gelöst... gerade in gehäusen mit wenig platz doch optimal...


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde ich auch. Eine Interessante Lösung für kleine HTPCs z.B. In einem normalen Kreislauf würde ich aber immer noch eine konventionelle Pumpe und Kühler verwenden.

Mal eine andere Frage: 
Ich habe bei der GC in Leipzig die neuen Produkte von CoolIT Systems gesehen. Unter anderem wurden Wasserkühlungen vorgestellt bei denen am Radiator noch Peltierelemente verbaut wurden. (Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » All in One Sets - intern » CoolIT Systems Eliminator)
Würde es etwas bringen 2 getrennte Kreisläufe zu verwenden - einen mit:
CPU Kühler, Pumpe+AGB und Kühlern die an Peltierelementen hängen
Und einen 2. Kreislauf mit: 
Pumpe+AGB, Radiatoren und Kühlern auf den Peltierelementen?

Wenn man mehrere starke Elemente verwenden würde sollte das doch die Wassertemperatur senken oder?


----------



## GoZoU (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass die Peltiers nur gut arbeiten wenn die aufgenommene Wärme wieder abgeführt wird. Solche Ansätze gab es ja schon öfter, afaik haben sich diese aufgrund des hohen Aufwands aber nie durchgesetzt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dr.House (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ der8auer

Das mit der Peltier-Kühlung hab ich hinter mir (schon probiert),es bring einfach viel zu wenig,abgesehen dass es zu teuer wird(Strom nicht eingerechnet).

Wenn du alles fertig hast,wirst du nicht mehr als 10°C-Delta(wenn überhaupt) haben im Vergleich zu normalen Wakü.

Sowas gibt es schon mit 2 Kreisläufen und Pelzis (irgendwann gegoogelt und gesehen).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn : Hatte mit nem Peltier im Wakü-Kreislauf,das von einem Lüftkühler gekühlt wurde am Ende 2°C  weniger,als ohne.
Kosten~100€ für nix gewesen

Sieh selber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay dann lasse ich das lieber  

Thx


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich habe diese Federn bestellt( http://media.conrad.de/m/2000_2999/2300/2340/2347/234707_BB_00_FB.EPS.jpg )..ich denke das diese auch ihren Zweck erfüllen können


so die Federn sind da..und sowas von sau steif ich befürchte ich muss in den Baumarkt naja..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch schon mal irgendwo einen gesehen, der sich nen kompletten Chiller mit Pelztieren gebaut hat.
Das waren dann so ~8-10 Stück a 100W auf einem Kupferblock, der die Wärme vom Wasser aufnimmt, auf der anderen Seite ein großes Aluprofil und Industrielüfter.

In der Form können Peltiers ne praktikable&nicht zu teure Alternative zu DICE sein, wenn man alle Komponenten einfrieren will - aber für den Alltag sind sie nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, seitdem CPUs mehr als 30-40W verbrauchen.


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Was ich mich gerade frage was das Ding leisten soll... 

Sieht ja nicht so nach High-End aus...


----------



## GoZoU (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schickes Teil  sehr leistungsfähig sieht der wirklich nicht aus, wobei man das schlecht von außen beurteilen kann. Leider scheints so, als wäre der komplett verlötet, so dass der Kühler nicht geöffnet werden kann (ganz dickes Minus). Der Preis von 70€ ist auch nicht ohne 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Hatte den CPU Kühler bei der GC auch schon in der Hand. Konnte nichts interessantes/besonderes daran finden. Würde mich mal interessieren warum der so viel kostet.


----------



## GoZoU (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht wird er von Hand gelötet 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber echt... 70 Ocken... 

Sogar die Anschlüsse sind verklebt/verlötet was auch immer... 
Hat da jemand nen Test zu?
Hab nix gefunden auf Anhieb...würde mich ja mal interessieren.

@Gozou: Von Hand...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Ice Rex waren seiner Zeit auch nicht größer, extrem leistungsfähig - und ziemlich teuer, weil X-lagen Kupfer sauber und flächig verlötet werden mussten.
Vielleicht hat Cool-IT das Prinzip wieder aufgegriffen.


----------



## bundymania (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...ein Link Tipp für Leute mit AM2 Boards:

ichbinleise.de - Apogee GTX AM2 Befestigungsplatte

die Halterung ist sonst praktisch nicht mehr in D. erhältlich und müsste auch auf den Nachfolger GTZ passen.


----------



## Dumpfi~ (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
hab grad ma mist gebaut^^
1. PC an
2. Vergessen den Stecker der Pumpe anzuschliessen ^^ (230V)
3. Raus aus dem Zimmer an die Tür.
4. Ne halbe Stunde gesabbelt.
Dann wieder ins Zimmer und der PC war aus. 
Mit Herzklopfen hab ich dann den Stecker de Pumpe gesteckt und den PC wieder hochgefahren.
Puhh nix passiert^^

Was hat denn jetzt den PC abgeschaltet? Im Bios hab ich nix dergleichen zum Einstellen ausser einen Alarm für die CPU bei 70°C.
Könnte es eventuell die GTX 280 gewesen sein die das System runtergefahren hat?
Obwohl es eher abgestürzt sein muss, da Vista gefragt hat ob ich abgesichert starten will 

Jedenfalls Glück gehabt oder wie seht Ihr das?

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne kein glück... heutzutage hat jede graka und jeder prozzi ne notabschaltung...

klar isses nicht gesund, aber gleich sterben tut da nix...


----------



## Dumpfi~ (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es denn eine möglichkeit eine 230 V Pumpe beim Start eines PC´s gleich mit anlaufen zu lassen?
Vllt sollte ich mir so eine abschaltbare Steckdosenleiste zulegen^^

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese habe ich!
Funktioniert hervorragend! Meine Pumpe hat zwar einen 12V Anschluss und geht gleich mit dem Rechner an, aber zum Stromsparen ist die Steckerleiste nicht schlecht. habe Drucker, Teufel-Boxen und Monitor an der Leiste.


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

entweder so, oder du besorgst dir ein 12v relais... das aber ein wenig aufwändig...


----------



## Dumpfi~ (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Diese habe ich!
> Funktioniert hervorragend! Meine Pumpe hat zwar einen 12V Anschluss und geht gleich mit dem Rechner an, aber zum Stromsparen ist die Steckerleiste nicht schlecht. habe Drucker, Teufel-Boxen und Monitor an der Leiste.



Ziemlich nobles teil...
Aber zum Schutz des PC´s kann man ruhig mal was ausgeben.
Schau ich mir näher an.  



exa schrieb:


> entweder so, oder du besorgst dir ein 12v relais... das aber ein wenig aufwändig...



Kommt vielleicht wenn ich mal wieder Lust zum bastel habe. (wenn ichs raff^^)
Das System steht mit WAKÜ erst seit einer Woche, jetzt muss ich erstmal zocken 

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist das Angebot für die GPU only ok? habe HD 4870

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-G3 Video ( Rev2) OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-G3 Video ( Rev2) 11082


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenns passt is das schon ok... musst dir halt bewusst sein, das die kühlleistung weit hinter anderen kühlern liegt, da nur kanalkühler...

aber für 10 tacken denke ich gutes angebot...


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ding ist es ist alle mal besser als der olle pcs+ kühler...und ich denke er könnte es doch auf 55 - 60 Grad schaffen? oder nicht?


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja doch, das müsste drin sein...


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da die PCS eine geänderte Spannungsversorgung hat, sollte sie mit GPU-only besser zurechtkommen.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so was mache ich nun sollte ich zuschlagen oder nicht? was wird empfohlen?

_Edit hat sich erledigt der Kühler für die GPU ist bestellt.._


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten gleich mit Everest die Temps. Kontrollieren (Spawas)


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das geht auch mit Rivertuner..aber verlass dich drauf darauf achte ich schon..


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab es mir gestern gezogen da manche bei Ihrer GTX280 über100°C bei den Spawas haben. 

Ich komme zum Glück nicht drüber


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da will man nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten und schon wieder sind 36€ zusammen.


----------



## bundymania (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning nimmt 4 € für´n Meter Kantenschutz ?!  Krass !


----------



## exa (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da will man nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten und schon wieder sind 36€ zusammen.



da kommste ja noch billig weg, ich hab für kleinigkeiten 80 gezahlt^^


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich heute ca. 60€ sooowas aber irgendwie müssen die Versandkosten sich aufteilen..


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Aquatuning nimmt 4 € für´n Meter Kantenschutz ?!  Krass !


Wenn ich bei Louis bestell kommt dafür der Versand extra und der Obi "vor der Haustür" hat genau so wenig welchen wie der A-C-Shop.
Wenigstens sind die Mobo-Kühler umsonst^^.


----------



## bundymania (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, dann hau´ ich mal nen Link raus, wo ich sowas meistens bestelle:

eBay Shop - BATTERIEN-AKKUS-KEDERBAND-UND-MEHR: Wir verkaufen Kederband f. Bleche bis 2mm, Varta HIGH ENERGY, Brennenstuhl - Produkte.


----------



## scamps (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super-Link, danke Bundy!

Meins war zwar billiger (Muster von hier: EMKA - Beschlagteile GmbH & Co. KG in Velbert), aber ...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ey, das ist in meiner Stadt.


----------



## leboga (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi! 
Ich hab mal ne Frage zum EKKühler für die 8800GTX. Kann man für den Speicher statt Wärmleitpads auch Paste nehmen?

mfg. leboga


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte es bei meiner GeForce 8800 GTS gemacht und bin der Meinung, dass ich sie mir dadurch zerschossen habe. Einen Spannungswandler hat's zerrissen. Eigentlich sollte ja das MX2 von Arctic Cooling nicht leitfähig sein, aber irgendwie...
Und es muss ja einen Grund geben, warum die Hersteller Pads mit dabei legen!
Übrigens hat's ihn gleich zerlegt, nicht erst nach einer Stunde, so dass vielleicht die WLP nicht richtig Kontakt hatte. Fing gleich an zu qualmen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht weil Pads einfach wesentlich dicker sind und damit den Spalt von Kupfer zu Spawa überbrücken?  Oder liegt der Kühler auch so direkt auf den Spawas auf?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir lag der Kühler direkt auf den Spannungswandlern drauf. Aber auch, wenn der Kühler nicht direkt Kontakt hat, müsste das System hochfahren und später erst abschmieren und nicht, wie bei mir, gleich anfangen zu rauchen!


----------



## MacMen01 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

was haltet ihr von: 
*Zalman ZM-GWB8800GT/GTS (G92) Kühlblock für GF8800GT/GTS*


hier noch ein Link
Zalman ZM-GWB8800GT/GTS (G92) Kühlblock für GF8800GT/GTS Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

für meine zwei Leadtek 8800GTS (G92)? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?
Oder kann mir einer einen anderen/besseren/praktischeren Kühler empfehlen?


----------



## Ace (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leboga schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage zum EKKühler für die 8800GTX. Kann man für den Speicher statt Wärmleitpads auch Paste nehmen?
> 
> mfg. leboga



@DaxTrose
wärst nicht der erste dem das Passiert ist,bei sowas immer Silikon Paste verwenden

@leboga
Kannst du auch nehmen würde dir aber empfehlen Silikon Wärmeleitpaste zu nehmen da es mit anderer Paste schon Probleme gegeben hatte


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin ich habe mir den OC-Labs kühler bestellt und vergessen die Backplate mit zu bestellen mal eine Frage an euch denkt ihr diese Blende passt auf die HD 4870 von den Bohrungen her?


----------



## Amigo (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht ziemlich universell aus, aber wirklich beantworten kann ich das nicht.
Mess doch die Abstände und vergleiche.

Was haltet ihr von dem Zeug?
Will mir nachher Schläuche etc. holen und das vlt. ausprobieren.

Hier wurde das Zeug über einen längeren Zeitraum getestet...
Kommt doch ganz gut weg der Zusatz oder was denkt ihr!?

Jemand extrem negative Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## bundymania (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein User im Luxx (1337_alpha) hatte das Zeug in ROT im Einsatz und war davon alles andere als begeistert: Der UV Effekt ging binnen kurzer Zeit gen Null und es trat eine unschöne Klumpen/Flockenbildung auf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leboga schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage zum EKKühler für die 8800GTX. Kann man für den Speicher statt Wärmleitpads auch Paste nehmen?



Der Kühler ist für Paste gedacht - wenn du Pads nimmst, kann es sein, dass er nicht mehr richtig auf der GPU aufliegt.




DaxTrose schrieb:


> Bei mir lag der Kühler direkt auf den Spannungswandlern drauf. Aber auch, wenn der Kühler nicht direkt Kontakt hat, müsste das System hochfahren und später erst abschmieren und nicht, wie bei mir, gleich anfangen zu rauchen!



Hmm - wielange überlebt ein komplett ungekühlter Spannungswandler?
Würde jedenfalls mal davon ausgehen, dass der Kühler zumindest schief auflage, selbst wenn Kühler/Graka sich soweit verbiegen ließen, dass an einer Kante Kontakt bestand.


----------



## nemetona (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 
ich habe gerade etwas im A-C-Shop gestöbert, und bin über einen Interessanten Wasserzusatz gestolpert.

Weis einer ob das Zeug was taugt, und ist dies ein Konzentrat oder Fertiggemisch?


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es ist ein Fertiggemisch ob es was taugt sagt bundymania:


----------



## nemetona (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bundy, dann sag mal!
Ist aber für ein Fertiggemisch recht teuer mit ca. 15€ für 500ml.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe soll das Feserezeugs im allgemeinen was taugen..


----------



## bundymania (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das Mittel aus dem Link hatte ich noch nicht, ich kann dir aber sagen, daß das Konzentrat ziemlich gut ist.

Feser Base - FB - Corrosion Blocker 50ml - A-C-Shop

Damit kannste 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit anmixen


----------



## nemetona (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt gut, da stimmt auch der Preis noch, werde das Konzentrat mal probieren. Danke!


----------



## bundymania (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, oder alternativ das Inno Konzentrat, ebenfalls farblos und gut, aber etwas teurer.


----------



## nemetona (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Dosierung ist bei dem Feser Konzentrat nun richtig?
Beschrieben ist 1:50 reicht für 2 Liter!
Aber 50ml Inhalt bei 1:50 gemischt ergibt 2,5 Liter!Oder?


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tief  danke *Al* für den Willkommen im A-C-Shop Tipp..geile Sache dort spart man echt viel Geld(in meinem Fall knapp 12€ ggü Aquatuning) habe das empfohlene Konzentrat bei dem Preis gleich mal zur eigentlichen Bestellung mitbestellt


----------



## bundymania (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte gerne, wenn du zufrieden bist, kannst du den Shop ja weiter empfehlen 


Einige von euch verwenden ältere Grakas in ihren 2. Rechnern, bzw. in HTPCs, wo man oftmals keine allzu hohe Leistung benötigt und wollen diese trotzdem unter Wasser setzen.

Für diese Leute habe ich hier mal 2 Schnäppchentipps:

_aquagratix für X1950 PRO/XT 256MB/512MB PCIe/AGP mit core pro, Aqua Computer für nur 19,90 EUR_

aquagratix für X1950 PRO/XT 256MB/512MB PCIe/AGP mit core pr.. PC-IceBOX.de

_Innovatek Cool Matic ATI 1.5 für nur 5,99 EUR_

HardwareRogge - Cool Matic ATI 1.5


----------



## lordofthe1337 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vieviel flüssigkeit  brauch ich für nen kreislauf aus Ek FC8800GTS,
repack slot-in agb 5,25",Laing sowie ek supreme. Reicht da 1l Inno Protect?
Inwieweit hängt das von der Schlauchlänge ab?


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wäre noch gut zu wissen, was für einen Radiator du hast. Und, na klar hängt es noch von der Schlauchlänge ab! 1 Liter könnte reichen, aber auch knapp werden!


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du schon mal in Versndkosten investierst, dann nimm gleich etwas mehr, und sparst dir damit eventuell eine seperate Bestellung.
Das Inno Protect bekommst du für den selben Preis auch als Konzentrat in 500ml Flaschen, gemischt mit destilierten Wasser erhältst du 2 Liter Fertigm.
Hat ein wesenlich besseres P/L Verhältnis.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## lordofthe1337 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

als radi hab ich nen Magicool Extreme 360. vielen dank für die Hilfe ich werde jetzt zwei Flaschen innoprotect kaufen


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dein Kreislauf sollte nicht mehr wie 1 Liter Fassungsvermögen haben.
Wie gesagt nimm das Konzentrat aus dem Link, da bekommst du 2 Liter Fertigmischung raus.
http://a-c-shop.de/index.php?a=857&JTLSHOP2=9f10385c8158eab5c4a04a4d249ab157
MfG, nemetona


----------



## lordofthe1337 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für den tipp


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du könntest auch zum wesentlich günstigeren Feser Konzentrat im A-c-shop.de greifen..eine empfehlung vom bundymania, hat er wohl mal ausgestetet..ich schätze das in deinen beschriebenen Kreislauf um die 0,5-0,65 l gehen...


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte das Feser nicht empfohlen, da es im Moment nich Verfügbar ist.

MfG, nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hättest du ja auch vorher sagen können


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber ich glaube du hast die letzte Flasche bekommen 
Am 30.10. hab ich ne Bestellung abgeschickt, da war es leider schon ausverkauft, ich glaub du warst einen Tag früher dran.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## adler93 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel Strom verbraucht eine Wakü eigentlich? Mit dem System sysProfile: ID: 46435 - adler93 und nem 420Watt Lc Power NT wird knapp oder ?


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das könnte bei starker Grafikkartenbelastung schon knapp werden. Probier es aus. Wenn der FurMark ohne Probleme läuft, sollte das NT genug liefern, hast dann aber bestimmt keine Reserven mehr und das NT dürfte ziemlich warm werden!


----------



## adler93 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja mit nem billigeren Netzteil sollte ich sowas wohl besser nicht riskieren ^^. Aber ein 520Watt Coolermaster sollte doch ausreichen, oder ?


----------



## steinschock (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja die 15-20 W solleten noch drin sein.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probier's am besten aus! Ein 520W NT reicht dann aber vollkommen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



adler93 schrieb:


> Wie viel Strom verbraucht eine Wakü eigentlich?



Die Pumpen ziehen so 6-12W, die Lüfter das gleiche wie bei einer Luftkühlung (typischerweise <12W insgesamt).
Notfalls muss man halt eine Passiv-Wakü mit 230V Pumpe bauen, weil das Netzteil nicht reicht


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die reine Wattzahl ist bei NT eh zweitrangig, vergleiche da lieber die Ampere die das NT auf den einzelnen 12V schienen bietet, und ob die benötigten Anschlüsse vorhanden sind, sowie das die Kabel eine ausreichende Länge aufweisen.
NT´s von Herstellern wie Coolermaster und LC-Power würde ich etwas skeptisch beäugen, ich will nicht sagen das sie schlecht sind,  aber ich finde Firmen wie Enermax, Tagan & BeQuiet durch ihre Langjährige Erfahrung in NT Bau Qualitativ besser, auch wenn ein solches Gerät mal nen 10er mehr kostet.
Mit einen Markennetzteil der 500W Klasse solltest du für dein System aber genug Reserven haben.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist zwar falsch hier gepostet von dir aber naja..



adler93 schrieb:


> Wie viel Strom verbraucht eine Wakü eigentlich? Mit dem System sysProfile: ID: 46435 - adler93 und nem 420Watt Lc Power NT wird knapp oder ?



das passt schon dein Sys hat ca. 295w gesamt wenn alle Kompeneten gleichzeitig ausgelastet werden..was in der Praxis nie vorkommt...


----------



## steinschock (4. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Phobya bei AT geworden.
weiß das jemand ? 

 Bundi ??


----------



## GoZoU (5. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ausgewählten Tester haben die Samples schon erhalten, offizielle Test-Seiten werden afaik bei der nächsten Lieferung mit Kühlern versehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (7. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Rabatt ist ja immer Willkommen und warum auf eine Weihnachts Aktion warten *

*Bis Sonntag gibt es 10% Rabatt *

*Willkommen im A-C-Shop*


http://forum.a-c-shop.de:80/thread.php?threadid=17


----------



## GoZoU (8. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso denn nur bis Sonntag.....verdammt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (8. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...die nächste Aktion kommt bestimmt.......in ziemlich naher Zukunft 

@steinshock: wenn du auf tolle Optik Wert legst, ist der Kühler eh nix für dich....ein Bild wurde ja damals schon gepostet von dem unförmigen Klotz


----------



## ein1Stein (8. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Warum bessert sich die CPU Temperatur um fast 5°, wenn ich in den Deckel ein Loch reinschneide und dann den Radiator drauf baue, anstatt ihn komplett extern zu bertreiben. Das wiederspricht meinen gesammten Physik - Kenntnissen!


----------



## steinschock (8. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ GoZoU, Bundi

Danke für die Info. 

Naja hab momentan noch den Tt von der 745 drauf, ist auch kein Optik Highlight.
Werde mir in 4-6 Wochen ein i7 920 holen und suche nach Kühlern.

Falls einer mal ein test sieht/ macht, z.B. HK 3.0 auf i7, bitte melden.


----------



## Alex89 (9. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab auch mal ne Frage 

muss ich bei PVC-Schlauch zwingend Anschraubtüllen verwenden oder gehen auch Schlauchtüllen mit Kabelbindern als Sicherung?

würd gern 13/10er schlauch nehmen aber mit engen Biegeradien, also scheidet PUR aus 

MfG Alex


----------



## nemetona (9. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prinziepel gehen auch Schlautüllen mit Kabelbinder, dies müssen halt nur zum Innendurchmesser des Schlauches passen.
Bei 13/10mm Schlauch und engen Radien ist ein seperater Knickschutz eine Überlegung wert.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## bundymania (9. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Alex89: 13/10er + enge Radien sind mit Masterkleer kein Problem. Wenn du Tüllen verwenden möchtest, empfehle ich dir Perfect Seal, die haben einen größeren Durchmesser als üblich. Auf diesen Anschlüssen sitzt der Schlauch...wie der Name schon sagt....perfekt 

Schlauch Masterkleer 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8"ID) 13/10mm - A-C-Shop

10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - A-C-Shop

Noch besser in Sachen max. Biegeradius wäre der neue Danger Den 16/10er Schlauch, dort sind keine Kabelbinder etc. notwendig.


----------



## Alex89 (9. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> @Alex89: 13/10er + enge Radien sind mit Masterkleer kein Problem. Wenn du Tüllen verwenden möchtest, empfehle ich dir Perfect Seal, die haben einen größeren Durchmesser als üblich. Auf diesen Anschlüssen sitzt der Schlauch...wie der Name schon sagt....perfekt
> 
> Schlauch Masterkleer 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8"ID) 13/10mm - A-C-Shop
> 
> ...


erst mal großen Dank für die Antworten 
der 16/10er schlauch wär natürlich nicht schlecht, aber ich denk dann bekomm ich Probleme am CPU-Kühler (Alphacool NexXxos XP) mit der Halteklammer 
der Masterkleer klingt natürlich interressant und den werd ich auch nehmen!

MfG Alex


----------



## king_hoe (9. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab da ma ne frage. is es sinnvoll bzw möglich in einem kreislauf 2 agbs zu verbauen? wenn es möglich ist, wie wäre dann die anordnung am sinnvollsten, wenn man cpu, (graka), 2 360er radis hat? da ich mit dem gedanken spiele, eine wakü-box á la Dr. House zu bauen, welche pumpen pumpen wären dafür empfehlenswert, da das wasser ja doch eine längere distanz als bei einer internen variante überwinden muss? oder spielt das keine rolle? danke schonma für die antworten.


----------



## Digger (9. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey, hatte nich mal wer nen link zur ner bilderreihe mit 19mm schläuchen, u.a. von feser usw?

wie hart sind denn diese feser schläuche theoretisch, ich hab 15,9/11,1 noName schläuche von AT. kann das jemand vergleichen? @Bundy du hast doch sowas bestimmt bei dir rumliegen


----------



## bundymania (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...bist ein schlaues Kerlchen  Ich kann dir ne Schlauchprobe vom 13/10er und 16/10er Feser bzw. DD Tube gegen Porto zukommen lassen. In seiner größe ist der Danger Den Tube beim Biegeradius ungeschlagen ! 
Der 16/10er lässt sich noch am ehesten mit dem teureren Tygon vergleichen. 19/13er hatte ich mal zum testen...ist nicht mein Fall, vor lauter Schlauch siehste kaum noch was vom Board 

DeXgo - Reviews: Schläuche-Review, Teil 2: Danger Den- und Feser-Schläuche (Seite 1)


http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10547605&postcount=416

http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5095


----------



## Digger (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> *16/10er* Feser bzw. DD Tube gegen Porto zukommen lassen.


das wär ja extrem cool! 
wie lang sind die proben (soll jetzt nich so scheinen, dass ich von allen ne probe möchte und die dann gleich in meinem dann sehr bunten pc einsetze )? 
wie viel macht porto?
mich interessiert am meisten transparent/UV. ich hab z.zt. übrigens den hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) 59039
und ich bin eig gar nich zufrieden, nach einem viertel jahr unter uv und nur dest wasser verfärbt der sich schon fröhlich ind "klo-wasser"-farbige (einziger trost: unter uv sieht man es nich mehr).
hättest nur mal als beweis, dass sie zu dick sind auch ein kleines stück von 19/13ern? damit ich endgültig überzeugt bin, dass sie zu dick sind 

den link meinte ich leider nich  das waren beispielbilder von pc's.
ich glaub ich hab das mal bei feser gesehen, da is unten bei den schläuchen sone fotoreihe (gewesen), die war sehr schön, und iwer hatte nen link da waren die gleichen fotos nochmal.

e:ah auf den zweiten link bin ich bei meiner suche auch schon gestoßen


----------



## GoZoU (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Naja hab momentan noch den Tt von der 745 drauf, ist auch kein Optik Highlight.
> Werde mir in 4-6 Wochen ein i7 920 holen und suche nach Kühlern.
> 
> Falls einer mal ein test sieht/ macht, z.B. HK 3.0 auf i7, bitte melden.



Mach du doch den Test, würde mich sehr interessieren. Schlecht bzw. unbrauchbar wird der HK garantiert nicht sein 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so lang, das du dich vom max. Radius überzeugen kannst 

Der billige NoName Schlauch aus dem Link ist dagegen bretthart und deutlich unflexibler !

Meld´ dich mal per PN wegen ner Schlauchprobe. 

Die Fat Alberts (19/13er) bei Malik im Einsatz:

Picasa Web Albums - Malik - Fat Albert Fe...


----------



## Digger (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Meld´ dich mal per PN wegen ner Schlauchprobe.


ok mach ich heut nachmittag mal  geh erstmal pennen 

ahja das album is schonmal zum größten teuil richtig, cool danke.
(das was ich meinte hatte noch andere beispiel-pc's)


----------



## steinschock (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tusche  

  
Ja, kommt dann eh ins Tagebuch, habe aber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



king_hoe schrieb:


> hab da ma ne frage. is es sinnvoll bzw möglich in einem kreislauf 2 agbs zu verbauen? wenn es möglich ist, wie wäre dann die anordnung am sinnvollsten, wenn man cpu, (graka), 2 360er radis hat? da ich mit dem gedanken spiele, eine wakü-box á la Dr. House zu bauen, welche pumpen pumpen wären dafür empfehlenswert, da das wasser ja doch eine längere distanz als bei einer internen variante überwinden muss? oder spielt das keine rolle? danke schonma für die antworten.



Möglich ist alles, Sinn macht es aber nur wenig.
(erleichtert vielleicht das Entlüften ein wenig - allerdings lässt sich ein AGB, der nicht unmittelbar vor der einzigen Pumpe sitzt, ggf. nur dann sicher öffnen, wenn er ~den höchsten Punkt im Kreislauf darstellt)

Schläuche haben einen vergleichsweise geringen Wiederstand, da müssen schon viele Meter zusammenkommen, ehe es einen großen Unterschied macht.


----------



## bundymania (10. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein Kühler zum Schnäppchenpreis ist angesagt 

aquagratiX für HD 3870 X2 (2x RV670) G1/4 PC-IceBOX.de


----------



## GoZoU (11. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer ob die 5/8" Feser Tube Fittings auch mit 15,9/11,1mm Schlauch klar kommen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (11. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, Masterkleer, Tygon und andere Schläuche dieser Größe passen gut auf die Anschlüsse !


----------



## GoZoU (11. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ausgezeichnet 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein, dass meine HPPS+ mit einer 8800GTX mit EK-Kühler, nem Q6600@3,20 und einem 360er Radi überfordert ist? Ich hab sie noch im Normal-Mode. nach dem Einbau des Graka-Kühlers sind die Temps stark hochgegangen.
Entlüftet ist das sytem auch und die WLP ist auch ordentlich ausfgetragen. Bei beiden sind die Temps um ca. 15° im Idle angestigen.

mfg. leboga


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deine 8800gtx wird den 360er und die Kreislauftemp bestimmt ordentlich fordern..die Pumpe müsste noch ausreichen, es sei dein GPU-Kühler behindert den Durchfluß. was hast du für einen GPU-Kühler?


----------



## Amigo (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat einen EK-Kühler... 
Der sollte vom Durchfluss her eig. nicht das Problem sein.

Was hast du für einen Radi und wie schnell drehen denn die Lüfter?


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nen 360er Bllack Ice Lite mit 3 Loonies@12V also 1350rpm.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...vor allem, was hast Du für ein Radiator und welche Lüfter verbaut. Die 8800 GTX produziert schon einiges an Abwärme und nach meiner Erfahrung taktet sie auch im Idle nicht runter. Dazu noch den Q6600@3,20, das wird schon warm.

EDIT: Warst schneller!
Ich würde sagen, dass der Radi überfordert ist!


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> ...vor allem, was hast Du für ein Radiator und welche Lüfter verbaut. Die 8800 GTX produziert schon einiges an Abwärme und nach meiner Erfahrung taktet sie auch im Idle nicht runter. Dazu noch den Q6600@3,20, das wird schon warm.
> 
> EDIT: Warst schneller!
> Ich würde sagen, dass der Radi überfordert ist!



ich weiß, dass dire GTX einiges an abwärme produziert,a ber 45°@1,28V im Idle kommen mir beim Q6600 doch etwas viel vor. Die GTX hat unter FurMark auch 70° und in games 60-65.

Edit: Sollte ich es erstmal mit neuen Lüftern versuchen oder nen neuen Radi dazukaufen?


----------



## nemetona (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch ist denn deine Wassertemperatur, wenn du das System längere Zeit auslastest ( Prime & FurMark ) ?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn deine Wassertemperatur, wenn du das System längere Zeit auslastest ( Prime & FurMark ) ?
> Gruß, nemetona



ich habe leider kein Thermometer zur hand, tut mir Leid Allerdings werden die Schläuche sehr warm.


----------



## Digger (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> kein Thermometer


nichma nen fieber thermometer? das hat eig den perfekten temo bereich.

komm schon sowa swirste wohl haben oda


----------



## nemetona (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wär gut wenn du zum messen eines auftreiben könntest!
Eine hohe Wassertemp. würde auf einen überforderten Radiator hinweisen.
Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, wenn der Luftstom der Lüfter stark behindert wird, bekommt der Radi die Abwärme auch nicht weg.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab leider auch kein Fieberthermometer nur eins das man ins Ohr schiebt^^ Die Luft, die der radi wegbläst ist auch sehr warm, viel wärmer als vorher genau wie die Schläuche. Mein Radi ist oben aufm dem Dach und aber ohne extra Abstand zum case, allerdings saugen die Lüfter.


----------



## nemetona (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst ja von dem Radiaufbau auf dem Dach mal ein Bild posten.
Wenn aber die ausgeblasene Luft sehr warm ist, ist ein nötiges Radiupdate sehr empfehlenswert.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht einfach mal den Radi abbauen und auf die Seite legen. Vielleicht bringt es schon was. Aber, wie gesagt, ist Dein Radi etwas überfordert!


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub es bringt nich viel wenn ich jetzt noch groß Bilder poste. werde mir dann noch einen einen Magicool Triple holen. Die Pumpe reicht trotzdem noch, oder? Und großes THX für eure Hilfe


----------



## nemetona (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest auch überlegen gleich einen 1080er Radi zu kaufen, da hast du genug Reserven für die Zukunft bzw. ereichst bessere Temps als mit 2x360ern!
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Schüler sind meine Mittel leider begrenzt. Bis nächsten Monat muss zwar eh alles warten, aber ich möchte nicht zu viel investieren. Mehr als graka und CPu werde ich wohl eh nie kühlen und afür sollten zwei 360er doch reichen.


----------



## nemetona (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte es ja nur erwähnt haben, so groß ist der Aufpreis nicht, wenn du deinen jetzigen 360er verkaufst, mit nur einen Radi brauchst du auch nur 2 Anschlüsse usw... rechne es mal durch.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich werd mal überlegen. Ich glaube jetzt auf jeden fall, dass es am radi leigt, hab grad mal etwas länger rangehalten und es wurde schon sehr, sehr warm.

Edit: dazu nochmal ne Frage. ich hab ja schon oft gehört, dass der Mora 2 passiv net der dollste sein soll. Allerdings ist der Mora 2 ohne Lüfterblende sehr erschwinglich. Würde der mein Sys bei angemssenen temps auch passiv kühlen?


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ganz passiv würde ich ihn nicht laufen lassen. Ich habe den evo1080 mit vier Lüfter (Scythe SlipStream 800 RPM) und beim Zocken wird die Kühlflüssigkeit (Feser One) ca. 36°C bei 22°C Zimmertemp.


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> So ganz passiv würde ich ihn nicht laufen lassen. Ich habe den evo1080 mit vier Lüfter (Scythe SlipStream 800 RPM) und beim Zocken wird die Kühlflüssigkeit (Feser One) ca. 36°C bei 22°C Zimmertemp.



Also sollte ich, wenn ich nen Mora nehmen würde, den Pro nehmen?


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na übertreiben musst du ja nicht gleich..wenn du zum 360er noch einen 240er oder zwei 120er in dein GH setzt dürfte das auch reichen...ich selbst habe einen 280er und einen 240er das reicht für geniale Wassertemps um die 31 Grad mit oced e7200(ok ist kein quad) und eine 4870..


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss mal sehen, hab ja noch bis zum ende des monats zeit. Für mich würde wenn überhaupt noch einen dazu, nur ein 360er in frrage kommen, da die ja kaum teurer als Dual sind


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde mir an Deiner Stelle mal den Feser angucken!
Und den Test zur Info!


----------



## leboga (12. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Würde mir an Deiner Stelle mal den Feser angucken!
> Und den Test zur Info!



Thx, allerdings übersteigt der etwas mein budget. ich werde mir entweder nochmal den gleichen wie jezt oder den magicool holen. Mir kommt es ja nich auf jeden grad an. Trtzodem danke!


----------



## nemetona (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> na übertreiben musst du ja nicht gleich..wenn du zum 360er noch einen 240er oder zwei 120er in dein GH setzt dürfte das auch reichen...ich selbst habe einen 280er und einen 240er das reicht für geniale Wassertemps um die 31 Grad mit oced e7200(ok ist kein quad) und eine 4870..



Genau das wollte ich mit der Empfehlung auf einen 1080er vermeiden, immer nen kleinen dazukaufen, ist in der Summe nicht viel billiger und nur einen Radi zu haben macht die verschlauchung, entlüften usw. deutlich einfacher, von der Mehrleistung mal ganz abgesehen.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja ich bin nicht so der Freund von externer Verbauung, für mich ist der 360er auf dem Dach ein optischer Kompromiss...finde es einwenig hässlich solch einen "Klotz" neben dem GH zu haben..

der "Aufwand des verschlauchens" ist für mich bastelspaß..nochwas Wakü ist eh ein teures Hobby wer sich darauf einlässt muss damit rechnen, dass es am Ende eh mehr kostet wie geplant..ich sehe es schon an mir...eigentlich sollte nur die CPU gekühlt werden..dann kam der zweite Radi, dann noch der GPU Kühler, nen anderer AGB und zu guter letzt ein Termosensor..mal gucken was mir als nächstes einfallt


----------



## nemetona (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weis, mit Case hat meine Wakü schon über 1000€ gekostet. Ich merke jetzt auch, das mein Cape Cora 642 und der HTF3 bissl wenig Radileistung aufweist ( unter Volllast 40-42C Wasser ), und da hab ich nur die CPU, GPU und 3 HDD´s drin, daher kommt mir jetzt, mit der Einbindung des Chipsatzes und der Spawas ein Mora 2 Pro ins Haus, und hab damit Radiseitig die nächste Jahre ausgesorgt.
Mit der Optik ist halt geschmackssache, aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.
Ich wollt ihn nur darauf hinweisen, sich jetzt nicht wieder einen kleinen Radi zu kaufen, und wenn es mal mehr Komponenten werden die unter Wasser gehen und es wieder mal eng wird dann wieder, bis er merkt es passt nichts mehr rein und sich irgendwann doch nen großen Radi holt. Ob sich die Investition für die Zwischenschritte lohnt ist in meinen Augen ziemlich fragwürdig.
Natürlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden, was er kühlen will, wenn einer sagt, es wird nur die CPU, dann wär ein 1080er absolut überdimmensioniert, aber wie du schons sagtest, Wakü ist ein Bastelprojekt.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So schlimm finde ich das Problem mit der Optik gar nicht!
MfG,
DaxTrose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radi selbst ist Optisch ok..nur finde ich dieses "Angebatschte"/"Aufgesetzte" nicht so schön..najö wie schon gesagt jeden sein Geschmack..


----------



## bundymania (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erste Bilder des TFC MONSTA Radis, der wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr erhältlich sein wird 


Features:

Measurements: 476 mm (l) x 148.6 mm (w) x 104.2 mm (h)
Multiple Compatible - M4 mounting threads for 120mm fans and 140mm fans
Fins made out of eCu Copper Material
Brass Water Chambers
Black Finish (5µm)
G1/4 Threads at Front and Backside of Waterchamber
Fan Spacing 15mm
Mounting Screws for Case (12 pcs.)
Mounting Screws for Fan (12 pcs.)
Silicon Pads (3x 120 / 3x 140)
Bleed Valve Screw
Real Carbon Side Panel (1.5mm thick) with engraved Monsta Logos
Warranty Card 
Serial Number with Holographic Sticker
2x G1/4 Chrome Stopp Fittings
2x G1/4 Compression Fittings 3/4" OD Hose
1x Feser Base Corrosion Blocker 50ml
Compatible with all available Waterooling Systems


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht aus, als könne man ihn fast passiv oder mit geringer Drehzahl der Lüfter betreiben!
Bin ja mal gespannt. Willst Du ihn auch gleich Testen Bundy?


----------



## Digger (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OMG, was is denn da passiert... meine fresse ! is das ein teil... preis? 150€ ? 

wieso is diese eine seite an dem radi offen. (und ich mein hier nich oben und unten )

hui mit lüftern is der ja so hoch wie breit !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was macht man mit einem Radi, der in kein Case passt, aber für passiv-Betrieb zu dick und zu schmal ist


----------



## 1337_alpha (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was macht man mit einem Radi, der in kein Case passt, aber für passiv-Betrieb zu dick und zu schmal ist


Warum sollte der in kein Case passen?
Also mir fallen da genügend ein
Und ein Thermochill ist auch nich viel kleiner!

@Bundy 
Wieder sehr nice 
Sag blos du hast das olle Ding schon bei dir daheim und evtl auch die neuen Lüfter von Feser? 
Wie wärs mit Bestechungsgeld?


----------



## steinschock (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube 150€ werden nicht reichen, allein das Echtcarbon-Logo kostet schon sein Geld.
Tipp eher auf 200€.


----------



## bundymania (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven: in jeden halbwegs grossen Bigtower lässt sich der Radi unter den Deckel montieren und bei div. Gehäusen zudem hochkant in die Front. Der Kundenkreis für diesen Radi ist eh nicht in der Abteilung armer Schüler/Student angesiedelt  Wer so ein Monster möchte und bereit ist, den ausgerufenen Preis zu zahlen, hat meist auch nen Big Tower aus der Edelklasse am Start ! Praktischerweise lassen sich 12cm und 14cm Lüfter montieren.

@DaxTrose: klar, ich teste alles, was mir in die Finger kommt und das ist einiges 

@Digger: zur Veranschaulichung sind auf einigen Bildern die Carbonplatten nicht montiert. Die kann der User später dann eh wechseln wie er möchte.

@1337_alpha: ich spüre den Neid bis hierher  Aber sooo schnell gehts nicht, auf den Pics sieht man ein Early-Sample. Dein Umschlag geht dafür schon morgen raus, vielleicht ist ja da nen kleines Monsta drin 

@steinschock: der Radi wird erstmal in einer relativ kleinen und exklusiven Serie aufgelegt, in erster Linie für den US Markt. Die US Boys wollen immer alles größer haben  Im Lieferumfang befinden sich 2 Anschlüsse + 2 Stopper Fittings und das Feser Base Anti Korro Mittel. Beim Preis liegst du gar nicht mal sooo weit daneben, allein schon die Carbonplatten gibts nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis  
Der Radi wird garantiert weltweit seine Abnehmer finden. Wenn ich einen bekomme, werde ich das gute Stück gegen den Mora antreten lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein knapper halber Meter Länge, eine Breite, neben der nicht mal mehr Platz für ein Mainboard mit Kühlern seien dürfte und eine Dicke inkl. Lüfter von rund 13cm?
Die Zahl an Gehäusen mit 55+cm Tiefe, die auf einer Höhe von ~3 5,25" Schächten über die gesamte Tiefe nichts haben, was nicht verzichtbar wäre und bei denen unterhalb davon nochmal genug Platz zum Luft ansaugen bleibt, dürfte eher gering sein.

Unten ins TJ07 wäre ne Option - aber dann muss das Netzteil irgendwie in den 5,25" Schächten montiert werden, was (optisch ansprechend) recht schwer wird und irgendwann dürfte dann auch der Platz für Laufwerke knapper werden. (ich würde mal mindestens 3 Festplatten und 2 optische von 200€-Radi-käufern erwarten)


----------



## bundymania (13. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt genug Gehäuse, wo sich so ein Monster verbauen lässt, das wurde im Vorfeld durchaus bedacht  In sehr viele Lian Li Big Tower passt der Radi unter den Deckel, in andere in die Front und auch LowBudget Gehäuse, wie z.B. die Sharkoon Rebel Serie sind dankbare Aufnehmer für so ein Geschütz...sofern man denn will 
Bei den Amis sind ferner externe Radis hochkant am Case öfters zu sehen, auch sowas wäre denkbar. Die Montagemöglichkeiten sind also vielfach gegeben.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (14. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine GTS ist grad beim umrüsten auf einen EK-FC8800GT(S) verreckt gibt kein bild mehr von sich


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kenne ich irgendwo her:

MfG,
DaxTrose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Gehäuse, wo sich so ein Monster verbauen lässt, das wurde im Vorfeld durchaus bedacht  In sehr viele Lian Li Big Tower passt der Radi unter den Deckel, in andere in die Front und auch LowBudget Gehäuse, wie z.B. die Sharkoon Rebel Serie sind dankbare Aufnehmer für so ein Geschütz...sofern man denn will



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das Endergebniss aussieht.



> Bei den Amis sind ferner externe Radis hochkant am Case öfters zu sehen, auch sowas wäre denkbar. Die Montagemöglichkeiten sind also vielfach gegeben.



Bei den Amis sind auch xxxxl/h Pumpen, Schläuche von der Dicke eines AGBs und 500$ Systeme nur für die CPU zu sehen.
Nicht alles, was Amis machen, macht auch Sinn


----------



## lordofthe1337 (14. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DaxTrose: ne, der *****  vom pc-laden um die ecke hat mir leitende WLP verkauft, was er nicht erwähnte, auf der Packung stand natürlich auch nichts GRRRR Dann gibts wohl zu Weihnachten (oder schon vorher) eine GTX280^
Hat jemand interesse an dem Kühler?


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal was ganz Anderes: Wie macht ihr das mit eurem Hobby? Ich habe jetzt meine erste WaKü gebaut und Blut geleckt. Die nächste ist schon in Planung und beinhaltet Teile, die ich für meine erste WaKü gekauft und nicht verbaut habe. Aber ich denke, danach habe ich immer noch Lust und es wird bestimmt nicht billiger. Wie finanziert ihr euer Hobby? Meine Freunde würden niemals Geld für sowas ausgeben. Ich habe zwar für Bekannte PCs zusammen gestellt, was auch Spaß gemacht hat, die zusammen zu bauen, aber WaKü will keiner bezahlen. Verkauft ihr alles wieder und macht Miese, oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## exa (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke das ist ein ständiges austauschen...


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bau jetzt erst mal nen HTPC.
Den kann man dann auch wieder scheibchenweise auf Wakü aufrüsten .


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



exa schrieb:


> ich denke das ist ein ständiges austauschen...



Befürchte ich auch! 

BTW: Freue mich, dass es bei Dir weiter geht! Lese ich immer noch aufmerksam und ist in meinem Abo drin! 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bau jetzt erst mal nen HTPC.
> Den kann man dann auch wieder scheibchenweise auf Wakü aufrüsten .



...und den verkaufst Du dann?


----------



## GoZoU (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse an dem Kühler?



Ist es zufällig die vernickelte Version?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> ...und den verkaufst Du dann?


Nur wenn er mir doch nicht gefällt.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZou: Leider nicht, es ist die Kupfer-Plexi Ausführung.


----------



## GoZoU (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm schade, was würdest du denn für den noch haben wollen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 2x Watercool GPU-X2 sind heute für meine 8800GTS 512 gekommen  Habe mir auch diesen Adapter gekauft: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool CPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter Watercool GPU-X2 SLI/CF Adapter 17028 hoffentlich passt der auch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Mal was ganz Anderes: Wie macht ihr das mit eurem Hobby? Ich habe jetzt meine erste WaKü gebaut und Blut geleckt. Die nächste ist schon in Planung und beinhaltet Teile, die ich für meine erste WaKü gekauft und nicht verbaut habe. Aber ich denke, danach habe ich immer noch Lust und es wird bestimmt nicht billiger. Wie finanziert ihr euer Hobby?



Ich kauf nahezu ausschließlich auf gebrauchte Ware oder gleich Bastlersachen - da kommt man sehr billig bei weg.
(z.B. Heatkiller CPU 2.0 für 7€, als der 2.5 gerade neu, nur wenig besser und bei 55€ war. Oder nen Fan-o-Matic Pro nebst umfangreichen zubehör für 60€, Neupreis wäre 300€ gewesen. Meine 3 Hauptradiatoren haben zusammen ~70€ gekostet und reichen für sehr gute Temperaturen im passiv Betrieb aus,...)


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Anfang hab ich auch ein paar richtig gute Schnäppchen bei ebay gemacht, aber wenn es dann mal sehr gute Leistung sein soll werden es halt auch gebraucht je 35€ für Laing Pro und EK Supreme...


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZou: ich weiss nicht so genau, mach mir einfach mal ein Angebot.
@ruyven_macaran: Wo kaufst du dann die "Bastlersachen"?


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab bei mir nen festen ebay-Link in der FF-Leiste wo ich von Zeit zu Zeit mal vorbei schaue.

Davon abgesehen ist ein Großteil meiner Teile wohl aus den Luxx-Kleinanzeigen, aber wirklich extreme Schnäppchen kann man in Foren eigentlich nicht machen(dafür liegt der Durchschnittspreis unter dem von ebay).


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer brauch schon heutzutag noch ne Wasserkühlung, die teuerer aufwendiger ist und mehr Platz braucht??? Also ich habe bis jetzt den Thermalright Ultra 120 Xtreme gehabt und muss sagen bin damit sehr zufrieden  nächste Woche kommt der True Cooper rein das neueste Schmuckstück aus dem Hause Thermalright komplett aus Kupfer und wiegt daher auch satte 1,9 kg. Leider erscheint dieser nur in limitierte Auflage auf Grund der hohen Kupferpreise  ist übrigens der Beste Multisockel-Kühler zur Zeit auf dem Markt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du keine Wakü willst kannst du dich auch einfach wieder in den Lukü-Bereich verziehen.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Außerdem gibt es noch einen Grund für eine Wasserkühlung. Das sind nämlich die Grafikkarten, die wieder immer lauter werden. Und nicht jeder hat Platz für Monsterkühler, die über drei Slots oder mehr gehen. Soviel übrigens zum Platz. Wenn man noch PCI-Karten hat, kann es schnell eng und laut werden. Das war mein Grund, warum ich auf WK umgestiegen bin. 
...und, natürlich ist es purer Luxus, aber das sind andere Hobbies auch.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oha schaut mal was ich gefunden hab


----------



## nemetona (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Noise Destructor v1.0 ist schon fast jeden bekannt.
Nutze ihn auch, und geht gut das Teil.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## lordofthe1337 (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne ich mein die Beschreibung, "handmade by bundymania a.k.a. Bastelorakel"


----------



## nemetona (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist auch bekannt, der Mann muss ja etwas verdienen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: Wo kaufst du dann die "Bastlersachen"?



Radiatoren: Alle 4 von eBay.
Ausgleichsbehälter: Vater/VW-Werkstatt
Gewinde, Halterungen, Bleche,...: Baumarkt oder Conrad
Werkzeug: dito oder Werkzeugladen. Oder demnächst vermutlich Aquatuning.
(einer der Radis soll endlich n G1/4" Gewinde erhalten, damit ich mir ne 4cm lange Adapter Kaskade sparen kann. Aber im Laden hatten sie den 11,8mm Kernlochbohrer nicht mehr)

Zum Teil kann man auch einfach Sachen umfunktionieren oder wiederverwenden.
Heute hab ich z.B. die eine Hälfte einer externen Netzteilhalterung (fast) fertiggestellt (okay - kein Wakü, aber Prinzip bleibt gleich): Blech stammt ausm Baumarkt, die Abstandshalter wurden vom alten Netzteil (das war von eBay) wiederverwendet und mal aus einem Rohr von Conrad geschnitten. Zum Verbinden hab ich u.a. provisorisch Computerschrauben genommen (Toll, wenn man M4 Schrauben kauft. Blöd, wenn man die Muttern vergisst. Interessant, wie verdammt gut sone 08/15 Grobgewindeschraube in 0,8mm Blech hält, in das sie sich gerade mal eine Windung reinschneiden konnte)
Wärend der Bearbeitung kamen dann noch ein Bohrmaschienenständer aus der Rumpelkammer von Verwandten, Bretter aus der Bauhaus-Restekiste und 5 Schraubzwingen, die mal für den Bau eines Tisches gekauft wurden, zum Einsatz. (heftig, wie schwer es ist diesen 0,8mm Hauch von Stahlblech zu falzen. Bei dem Druck hätt ich ja fast schon gedacht, dass Metall zur Seite rausquillt - aber selbst so hab ich gerade mal nen 1mm Radius hinbekommen)


----------



## GoZoU (16. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> @GoZou: ich weiss nicht so genau, mach mir einfach mal ein Angebot.



Ok ich überleg mir die tage mal was und schick dir ne PN.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## lordofthe1337 (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche schrauben muss ich lösen um den GTX280 referenzkühler zu entfernen?
Ich hab schon alle auf der Rückseite entfernt aber da rührt sich nichts


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du nen Bild?


----------



## exa (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann musst du noch 2 auf der slotblende lösen, und dann erst mal den "deckel" abhebeln, dann sind auf der Rückseite der karte nochmal 2 schrauben...


----------



## GoZoU (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte schön 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAYjyaKoWUY

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## 1337_alpha (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Omfg 
Bin ich froh dass ich ne EVGA hab und keine XFX 
Da muss ich wenigstens nicht den hässlichen Sticker runterrupfen


----------



## exa (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zotac hat auch keinen sticker...


----------



## der8auer (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist echt bitter. Aber eine gute Methode für XFX festzustellen ob man den Kühler entfernt hat


----------



## Mojo (21. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt xD
Mit was für Tricks die alles arbeiten.
Ok dient aber auch das man die Schrauben nicht sieht^^


----------



## The_Freak (22. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

hab da mal ne kurze Frage für welche ich nicht unbedingt gleich nen Thread eröffnen will. Und zwar, kann ich auch G30 als Wasserzusatz benutzen oder muss es unbedingt G48 oder halt ein original Wasserzusatz sein?
Hab nur noch G30 da, andere Sachen leider nicht.


Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G30 ist auch gut.
Glysantin ist die entscheidende Zutat und das ist in beiden Mischungen enthalten.

Da G30 speziell für Alu ist sollte es sogar besser gegen Korrosion wirken als G48.


----------



## Alex89 (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal ne Frage zwischendurch zu meinem Projekt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...buch-modding-vom-sharkoon-rebel9-economy.html

Wäre der Magicool Slim Dual 240 Radi sinnvoll oder doch die Xtreme Version?
Slim: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1711_MagiCool-SLIM-DUAL-240-Radiator.html
Xtreme: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1714_MagiCool-XTREME-DUAL-240-Radiator.html

MfG Alex


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll denn rein? Das System in deiner Sig hätte z.B. so oder so einen Triple nötig.

Es ist wohl so dass der extreme bei sehr langsamen Lüftern eher schwächer ist als der Slim. Bei ~600RPM sollte sich das Blatt aber wenden.


----------



## Madz (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuch mal die Karte mit einem Fön zu erwärmen, manchmal klebt die WLP den Kühler wie Mörtel fest.


----------



## SkaTooN (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

ich möchte mein System von einer Lukü auf eine Wakü umstellen.

Folgende Komponenten möchte ich Kühlen:

Intel Core2Duo 6600
Chipsatz (North+ Southbridge + Spawas)
2 x Asus Geforce 8800GTS mit 640 MB

Ich habe mir vorgestellt folgenden Teile für die Wakü zu kaufen:

 *Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V
2 x NexXxoS Xtreme II 240 Radiator (schwarz)
Blende Dual (240)/Stripes-Black
Anschlusskit Verschraubung 10/8mm G1/4" gemischt
4 x 120 mm Silent Lüfter
Schlauch PVC 10/8mm innovatek Spezial 
Swiftech Apogee GTX 775
2 x aquagraFX 8800 GTS (G80) mit core pro 
EK Water Blocks ASUS Striker/P5B Del./P5N32-SLI Set Acryl* 

Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit einer Wakü habe, dachte ich mir frage ich euch mal... 

Würde diese Wakü für mein System ausreichen?
Sie soll schön leise sein und nicht die rekord temps erreichen.

Das ganze soll in einem externen Tower plaziert werden!
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
SkaTooN


----------



## Madz (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SkaTooN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mein System von einer Lukü auf eine Wakü umstellen.
> 
> ...



Ansonsonsten siehe den 3 Preisklassen Thread hier im Forum!


----------



## Alex89 (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was soll denn rein? Das System in deiner Sig hätte z.B. so oder so einen Triple nötig.
> 
> Es ist wohl so dass der extreme bei sehr langsamen Lüftern eher schwächer ist als der Slim. Bei ~600RPM sollte sich das Blatt aber wenden.


ich will eh nur CPU + evtl NB+SB kühlen! außderdem kommen 120er Lüfter mit 1200rpm drauf, dazu wollte ich halt wissen ob der Slim reicht oder doch besser Xtreme für die Zukunft!?

Danke schommal im Voraus

MfG Alex


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die CPU reicht der Slim locker, aber ich habe seltenst von Leuten gehört die der Versuchung der komplett-Wakü auf dauer wiederstehen konnten, also sorg lieber gleich mit einem Triple vor  .


----------



## Alex89 (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für die CPU reicht der Slim locker, aber ich habe seltenst von Leuten gehört die der Versuchung der komplett-Wakü auf dauer wiederstehen konnten, also sorg lieber gleich mit einem Triple vor  .


Danke für die Antwort, ich weis nicht ob du mein Projekt, was ich grad durchzieh, gelesen hast? Wenn ja dann ist dir wohl entgangen dass ich vorn den Radi einbaue und ein Triple zwar reinpasst, aber ich dann keine 5,25"-Schächte mehr zur Verfügung habe  Wenn nein dann weißt du es jetz 

Also reicht der Slim für mein Vorhaben?
GraKa wird sicher nicht gekühlt, da der Stino-Kühler für mich leise genug ist 

MfG Alex


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht, aber ich glaub dir trotzdem nicht dass du auf Dauer die Graka aussen vor lassen wirst  .


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zu CPU Kühlern, der *Aquacomputer cuplex XT di
*würde mich von der Optik her sehr ansprechen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Intel Sockel 478/775 ohne AnschlüssAquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Intel Sockel 478/775 ohne Anschlüsse Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Intel Sockel 478/775 ohne A
Kann mir jemand was zur Technik des Kühlers sagen, am besten im Vergleich zum EK-Supreme ( Leistung, Durchfluss usw... )
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leistung und Durchfluss sind ähnlich, braucht aber mehr Pumpenleistung.


----------



## Madz (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und der Cuplex HD ist besser und günstiger.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber wieder im POM-Design...


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inwiefern besser?
Der HD sollte doch mit ner Aquastream XT Ultra ganz gut harmonieren, trotz großen Kreislauf!?!?!?!
Kreislauf: CPU, GPU, NB, SB, Spawa,HDD, Mora 2Pro, AGB
Der Vergleich zum OCZ wär auch net schlecht.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss und Kühleistung ist einen Tick besser.


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und das obwohl er noch deutlich günstiger ist.
Der mitlerweile ziemlich große Kreislauf ist wohl kein Problem?


----------



## Madz (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope, wird alles wunderbar laufen.


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, schönen Abend noch.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## SkaTooN (24. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Madz:

Danke für dein schnelles feedback. Würde die Grakas wohl erstmal behalten. deshalb werden diese auch an die wakü kommen.

nochmal was anderes, reichen für den kreislauf, cpu, graka (2x), nb sb und spawas... 2 x 240 Radiator mit 120 Lüfter auf 500 bis 800 rpm?


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher kühlen kann man so, aber Rekordtemperaturen würde ich nicht erwarten.


----------



## SkaTooN (24. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

will auch keine rekord temps erreichen, wäre mir nur wichtig, das der kreislauf ansich nicht über 40°C kommt (klar kommt auf die umgebungstemps an...)

leider bin ich wie gesagt, noch nicht vertraut mit dem thema wakü... deshlab die dummen fragen  

kann ja später noch nen 120 oder 240 radi dazuschalten...


----------



## Madz (24. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du dir schonmal die Meisterkuehler.de Wakü FAQ und meinen 3 Preisklassen Thread hier im Forum zur Brust genommen?


----------



## SkaTooN (24. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Madz,

ja habe ich, aber zum einen ist es richtig das lesen bildet. aber ich wollte auf nummer sicher gehen und mal feedback von euch einholen.

ich weiß auch das es tanta google gibt, die viele fragen beantwortet... aber sicher ist sicher. werde mir die beiden angesprochenen seite NOCHMAL zur Brust nehmen und hoffe eure zeit dann nicht mehr zu verschwenden


----------



## Ace (24. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zeit haben wir genug,Fragen kannst du auch mehr wie genug und Beantwortet bekommst du auch alles,aber wie Madz schon sagt man sollte sich vorher ein bisschen Informieren.Es steht auch am Anfang der Thread`s "wichtig" davor und die sollte man auf jeden Fall mal durchgehen


----------



## steinschock (24. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 X 240 sollte reichen bei 800U/m.
Du kannst später auch noch ein 120er nachrüsten.


----------



## SkaTooN (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

klasse, das ihr mir meine fragen beantwortet habt! hab mir die waküs in 3 preisklassen durch gelesen und das faq bei meisterkuehler.de auch...

aber wenn man halt keine ahnung von der materie hat, ist das etwas schwer einzuordnen! zum beispiel kann ich als "leihe" nicht beurteilen, ob die kühlleistung von zwei 240ern für das komplette system ausreicht. es ist ja immer die rede von 360ern und ggf mit nem 120 aufrüsten...

aber für mich kommt ein 360 wegen den ausmaßen nicht in frage, die sollen alle in einen kleine separaten midi tower und da ist das platzangebot sehr knapp 

eine kleine frage habe ich noch. in den midi tower soll ein kleines altes netzteil... jetzt suche ich einen stecker zum "kurzschließen" / überbrücken des Netzteils, damit ich es ohne MB nutzen kann. ist das zu empfehlen oder würdet ihr davon abraten?! (bei einigen 12 V pumpen ist ein solcher stecker im lieferumfang oder?!)

Viele Grüße
SkaTooN


----------



## nemetona (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit gelingt es dir das NT zum laufen zu bringen, ohne das ein Board angeschlossen ist.
ATX-Überbrückungsstecker - A-C-Shop

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Stecker braucht man nicht unbedingt, eine Büroklammer tuts auch - aber er kostet auch nicht viel und man kann ihn quasi blind verwenden, was in engen Gehäusen von Vorteil ist.

Wenn du aber noch z.B. ein altes AT Netzteil rumliegen hast, würde ich das nehmen - man muss ja nicht nur das Netzteil anbekommen, sondern man muss auch alle Hardware von trennen, die ohne funktionierende Wasserkühlung noch keinen Strom bekommen darf.


Bezüglich Radiatoren: Im Zweifelsfall noch ein FAQ mehr lesen 
 Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## SkaTooN (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi 
ich danke euch nochmal für die Antworten und eure geduld mit mir... werde jetzt mal schauen, ob das gehäuse groß genug für 2 x 360 Radis ist.

wenn ich dann fertig bin, werde ich mal ein paar bilder hochladen


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey 

Ich will gegen Weihnachten meinen PC von 10/8 auf 19/13 Schläuche umrüsten. Sind die Komponenten dafür okay?
Schlauch:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 19/13mm schwarz (1/2"ID) Schlauch PVC 19/13mm schwarz (1/2"ID) 59048
Anschlüsse:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - black nickel 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - black nickel 63062
Schlauchschellen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 17 - 19mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 17 - 19mm schwarz 68088


----------



## nemetona (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Technich sollte das passen, beim Schlauch würde ich eventuell eher den Masterkleer oder Tygon nehmen oder den Feser aus dem A-C Shop.
Den PVC hast du bestimmt ausgesuch, weill er die gewünschte Farbe hat?
Auf einen Fallstrick solltest du noch achten, wenn du Wakükomponenten hast, bei denen die Anschlussgewinde sehr nah positioniert sind ( z.B. Chipsatzkühler ) kann es mit Schlauch und Anschlüssen diese Größe zu Problemen kommen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Technich sollte das passen, beim Schlauch würde ich eventuell eher den Masterkleer oder Tygon nehmen oder den Feser aus dem A-C Shop.
> Den PVC hast du bestimmt ausgesuch, weill er die gewünschte Farbe hat?



Vielleicht hat er ihn auch ausgewählt weil er nur die Hälfte von schwarzem Tygon kostet 

19/13 ist schon sehr wurstig, aber das ist Geschmackssache (Highflow wird wohl kaum dein Beweggrund für die dicken Dinger sein ).

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ihn auch ausgewählt weil er nur die Hälfte von schwarzem Tygon kostet
> 
> 
> GoZoU



Gut möglich, mich konnten diese NoName Schläuche aber nicht überzeugen, hatte als ersten 13/10 PVC, welchen ich dann durch Masterkleer ersetzte.
Ich finde dier Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar, und der Aufpreis für die gesamte Wakü bei max. 10€.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

NoName Schläuche sind für mich nur ein Notnagel, um lange Schlauchwege außerhalb des Gehäuse zu überbrücken, mehr nicht.


Die Federbandeschellen sind extrem gut.


----------



## GoZoU (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Gut möglich, mich konnten diese NoName Schläuche aber nicht überzeugen, hatte als ersten 13/10 PVC, welchen ich dann durch Masterkleer ersetzte.
> Ich finde dier Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar, und der Aufpreis für die gesamte Wakü bei max. 10€.



Wenn man die engen Biegeradien von Tygon nicht braucht, dann kann man sich das Geld auch getrost sparen. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleichswert zu 19/13 PVC.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man die engen Radien nicht brauch, ok, mir wär es den auf das gesamte System gesehen, geringen Aufpreis wert, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Alex89 (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, aber ich muss mal ne OT-Frage stellen:

Wie macht ihr das, dass statt nem Link wie "http.... .html" gleich der Name vom Thread da steht?

Vielen Dank schonmal 

MfG Alex


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. PVC habe ich auf grund des Preises gewählt. Ist bei der Menge schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied. 100% Sicher bin ich mir noch nicht ob ich 19/13 nehmen soll. 13/10 Ist vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative. Muss aber auf jeden Fall schwarzer Schlauch sein.


----------



## nemetona (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wär noch eine nette Zwischengröße:
https://www.a-c-shop.de/DangerDen-Tube-Black-UV-16-10mmHabe den selben in weiss, er ist sowas von biegsam und knicksicher, ein Traum, aber auch nicht ganz billig.
Gruß, Nemetona

Edit, ein Bildchen geht noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du schreibst deinen satz der verlinkt werden soll, und dann markierst du den, un einmal klicken auf link einfügen. dann wird dein text zu dem link den du eingibst.



Alex89 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss mal ne OT-Frage stellen:
> 
> Wie macht ihr das, dass statt nem Link wie "http.... .html" gleich der Name vom Thread da steht?
> 
> ...


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ nemetona: Sieht nice aus  Welche Größe ist das genau?


----------



## DaxTrose (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal für mich als relativer Neuling, was WaKü angeht: Macht diese dicke Wandstärke Sinn? Sieht aus wie win 10/16 Schlauch!


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja bei größerer Wandstärke knicken die Schläuche nicht so schnell. Das Problem hab ich ständig mit den 10/8mm


----------



## GoZoU (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht nur das, das Widerstandsmoment gegen Torsion und Biegung nimmt auch deutlich zu. Daher gleicht PUR schon fast einem Rohr , Schläuche mit viel Weichmachern (z.B. Tygon) sind dann schon fast Pflicht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaxTrose (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe für enge Biegeradien schwarzen Tygon 11/8 genommen und muss sagen, dass er nicht so schnell einknickt. Zur Sicherheit habe ich noch Knickschutz rumgewickelt, allerdings mehr der Optik wegen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, das Widerstandsmoment gegen Torsion und Biegung nimmt auch deutlich zu. Daher gleicht PUR schon fast einem Rohr , Schläuche mit viel Weichmachern (z.B. Tygon) sind dann schon fast Pflicht.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Also bei der Größe dann doch lieber Tygon als PVC?


----------



## Ace (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja würde ja sagen ich hatte bis jetzt immer Tygon oder Masterkleer in  11,2/8mm oder 15,9/11,1mm verwendet , und es sind eindeutig mit die besten Schläuche am Markt


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würden dann für diesen Schlauch diese Anschlüsse passen? Weil der Schlauch nur 9,5mm Innendurchmesser hat. Der Anschluss aber 10mm.


----------



## Ace (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnte eng werden aber der Tygon ist sehr dehnbar oder diesen Schlauch das paßt
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2554_Schlauch-Tygon-R3400-14-3-11-1mm-schwarz.html


----------



## Digger (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@der8auer

das past auf jeden fall. mit bissel erwärmen auf jeden fall. ich habe auch 13mm anschlüsse und da drauf 15,9/11,1 shläuche. und ich nutz sogar steinharten noname-pvc-schlauch.


----------



## Alex89 (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> du schreibst deinen satz der verlinkt werden soll, und dann markierst du den, un einmal klicken auf link einfügen. dann wird dein text zu dem link den du eingibst.


Dankeschön!  Hat wunderbar geklappt! 

MfG Alex


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab auch mit 7,5/10 oder 7/10 PVC Biegeradien hinbekommen, die nahe an dem liegen, was in Tests mit 13/16 Feser erzielt wurde.
Bei sehr dicken Wandstärken sollte man halt auch beachten, dass die zwar nicht so schnell knicken - sich aber auch nicht so schnell biegen.
Ab einer gewissen Größe werden die minimal möglichen Biegeradien eher wieder größer.
(Macht ja auch irgendwo Sinn: Wenn der Schlauch knappe 2cm Außendurchmesser hat, muss er auch einen 1cm kleineren Innenradius im Vergleich zu einem 1cm AD Schlauch schaffen, um den gleichen Abstand zwischen den Anschlussmittelpunkten zu erreichen. Und da etwas dickwandigerer PVC-Schlauch Innenradien von 3-4 cm sehr gut mitmacht, sind nochmal 1cm weniger schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.)


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja da hast du Recht. Ich habe bei mir im Gehäuse aber keine so kleine Biegeradien. Sollte also klappen mit den 15,9/11,1  

Bin mir nur immer noch nicht sicher ob ich jetzt Tygon oder PVC nehmen soll...


----------



## Digger (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du nich wirklich wert auf ne spezielle farbe legst, dann NIMM TYGON ! ich habe hier die pvc variante in dieser größe (als uv/tansparent) udn habe selbst dank der proben von bundy die masterkleer in der hand gehabt !!!!!!!

NIE MEHR NONAME PVC !!!


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nemetona: Welchen Schlauch hattest du genau auf dem Bild und welche Anschlüsse?


----------



## Digger (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich mal für ihn antowrten darf, 

das sind diese dangerden schläuche 
mit diesen Feser fittings.



ich hoffe ich täusch mich nich


----------



## GoZoU (25. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja da hast du Recht. Ich habe bei mir im Gehäuse aber keine so kleine Biegeradien. Sollte also klappen mit den 15,9/11,1
> 
> Bin mir nur immer noch nicht sicher ob ich jetzt Tygon oder PVC nehmen soll...



Dann nimm PVC. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe: Wenn du keine kleinen Biegeradien benötigst ist PVC vollkommen ausreichend (obwohl PVC die auch schaffen sollte). Wozu das Dreifache für Tygon ausgeben? 

Und nur nochmal damit das hier klar ist: Tygon ist PVC (nur mit viel Weichmacher) 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



der8auer schrieb:


> @ Nemetona: Welchen Schlauch hattest du genau auf dem Bild und welche Anschlüsse?



Sorry, war mal ein weilchen nicht online. 
Wie Digger schon sagte, es ist 16/10 Danger Den Schlauch und die Feser Fittinge in gleicher Größe.
Im Vergleich zu deinen Tygon mit knapp 10€/m ist der DD fast schon preiswert.
Hier findest du den Schlauch in vielen farblichen Variationen, wenn es noch eine Stück preiswerter und dünner sein soll, dann ist der 13/10 Feser auch sehr empfehlenswert, hab den auch in gebrauch.
Die schaut dann so aus. 

Gruß, Nemetona




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schaut echt richtig genial aus  Werde den 16/10er in weis bestellen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## nemetona (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine gute Wahl, dann viel Spaß beim Umbau 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke  Werde dann auch Bilder vom Umbau posten


----------



## bundymania (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rabatt ist ja immer was feines, gelle ?!   Von daher die Info:

*Alle Bestellungen (Bestellzeitraum 26.11.2008 bis 30.11.2008) erhalten bei Zahlart Vorkasse einen Rabatt von 5%!*

Willkommen im A-C-Shop


----------



## nemetona (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und ich habe gestern bestellt


----------



## Gast3737 (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist zwar ärgerlich aber unser aller lieblings A-C-Shop ist so schon günstig wie sau, da kommt es auf die verpassten 2% nicht an..also nicht ärgern mein Jung!


----------



## nemetona (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde es überleben, sind ja nur knapp 4 € die mir entgangen sind, dafür bekam ich vorhin die Versandmitteilung 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge  Gleich bestellen


----------



## Madz (26. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr wisst schon, daß in 10 Tagen die 12% Meisterkühler/Aquatuning.de Aktion startet?


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wusste ich nicht..aber dort bestelle ich nicht mehr die Versandkosten fressen alles wieder auf
...wie kann man solche unverschämten Preise für den Versand verlangen..

als nicht repräsentatives Beispiel: Habe dort mal ein Teil bestellt was nur im "Kompakt Brief, 1,45€" kommen sollte..ratet mal was ich bezahlt habe? richtig das Teil selbst kostete 2,99 der Versand unverschämte 2,00 € und dreister Weise war noch eine Briefmarke mit 0,55 € drauf..
Willkommen im A-C-Shop ist auch irgendwie sympatisch, weil es eine kleine Firma mit dauerhaft fairen Preisen und einer sehr ansprechenden Seite ist..zumal der Service erstklassig sein soll(habe es noch nicht getestet)..


----------



## nemetona (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte mit beiden Shops noch keine Probleme.
Bei AT hatte ich immer Bestellungen in der Größenordnung wo der Versand sowiso Gratis ist, ich finde der A-C-Shop hat aber flinkere Reaktionszeiten und ist mir irgentwie Symphatischer. Beispiel A-C-Shop: 25.11. 17.00Uhr bestellt, anschließende Online Überweisung, 26.11. 10.47Uhr Bestätigung Zahlungseingang, und 12.31Uhr Versandmitteilung, 27.11. Ware in Empfang genommen. 1,5 Tage mit Banklaufzeit und Logistik 
Die Erfahrung zeigt bei AT benötigt der gleiche Vorgang 3-5 Werktage, ist an sich auch ok, aber A-C zeigt es geht auch anders.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Preise im A-C Shop sind ja allgemein oftmals günstiger als die bei AT, so kann man bereits übers Jahr verteilt ordentlich sparen und braucht gar nicht auf irgend eine Rabattaktion zu warten  Wenn man dazu noch die 3% Rabatt einbezieht, die es ebenfalls ganzjährig bei Vorkassenzahlung gibt, kommt man so ruckzuck auf seine 10% Ermäßigung, oder sogar mehr


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über den AC Shop kann ich bis jetzt nichts sagen. Habe gerade zum ersten Mal dort bestellt. 

Aquatuning ist allerdings in meinen Augen auch ein sehr schneller und zuverlässiger Shop. Da ich sowieso bis jetzt immer im 3-stelligen Bereich bestellt habe, waren die Versandkosten recht uninteressant.


----------



## GoZoU (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rune: Aquatunings Versandkosten sind mehr als fair. Du willst dich nicht im Ernst darüber beschweren, dass du 2€ Versand zahlen musstest oder? 

Die Preise von AT und dem A-C-Shop sind dazu fast identisch (abgesehen von ein paar Cent).

@Bundy: Es macht schon einen deutlichen Unterschied ob ich auf eine große Bestellung 12 Prozent bekomme und ggf. keine Versandkosten tragen muss oder aber ob ich tausendmal im Jahr was winzig kleines mit einem Vorkassenrabatt von 3 Prozent bestelle. Die Rechnung geht also nicht auf. Noch dazu gibt es viele Anfänger, die gerade mit der Rabattktion deutlich günstiger wegkommen als wenn sie jetzt im A-C-Shop bestellen würden. Also bitte nicht alles so pauschalisieren. 

Ansonsten sind die drei Prozent oder aber der Rabatt, den man als AI-User bekommt eine tolle Sache 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viele User bestellen eine komplette Wakü im AC Shop für 300 € oder mehr. Wenn man dabei die Ersparnis der Komponenten mit den Preisen bei AT vergleicht, ist man recht schnell bei 10% oder mehr angekommen !
Dazu die erwähnten 3% Rabatt bei Vorkassenbezahlung.

Bei "winzigen" Bestellungen, wie du sie nennst, macht es logischerweise nicht so viel aus.

Ich fühle mich zudem beim kleinen AC Shop individueller und fairer beraten !


----------



## GoZoU (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Viele User bestellen eine komplette Wakü im AC Shop für 300 € oder mehr. Wenn man dabei die Ersparnis der Komponenten mit den Preisen bei AT vergleicht, ist man recht schnell bei 10% oder mehr angekommen! Dazu die erwähnten 3% Rabatt bei Vorkassenbezahlung.



Wie schon erwähnt, ich finde die Preise sehr ähnlich.
Imo sind die 12 Prozent einfach besser, wenn die Aktion vorbei ist hat der A-C-Shop wieder die Nase vorne. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## bundymania (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eben mal just for fun und aus Interesse eine Einsteigerwakü (OCZ Hydroflow, Magicool Triple, XSPC 400, 4m MK 13/10er Schlauch, 6 Anschlüsse, 2 YL Lüfter, 2 Adapterkabel, Inno Protect Konzentrat) mit identischen Teilen bei AC und AT in den Warenkorb gelegt. Im AC Shop komme ich auf 166 € abzüglich der 3% bei Vorkasse = 161 € inkl. Porto bei Zahlung per Vorkasse.

Bei AT sind es knapp 178 € inkl. Porto.

Nur mit dem 12% Rabatt aus der kommenden Aktion komme ich also in etwa in diese Preisregion 

Grund für viele User bei AT zu bestellen ist oftmals die Auswahl, weniger die Preise


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZoU ich untermale es es für dich gleich noch fett..um eine solche Aussage, wie du sie gabst zu vermeiden, habe ich das extra vorher so geschrieben:




RuneDRS schrieb:


> als* nicht repräsentatives *Beispiel:



_Edit: das war der Grund der mir gesagt hat du musst dich nach einem neuen bessern Shop umsehen..da hat der Bundy hier ja schon oft von geredet so habe ich dort bestellt und werde es immer tun...
_ 
a-c-shop ist halt klein, individuell und kostengünstig...daran kann man nicht rütteln, nur weil mal AT mal eine Aktion hat...


----------



## bundymania (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...mal etwas zum schmunzeln für zwischendurch:

YouTube - Wassergekühlter PC, Porno Laptop, Uni Laptop, und Linux Laptop

die anderen Videos von ihm sind teils noch "besser"


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man ist das ein Clown


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

   auf die Dummheit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuadhzscWrw&feature=channel das Video ist der Hammer..ich rofl mich weg...


----------



## kstoeger (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> auf die Dummheit...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen

kstoeger


----------



## der8auer (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der sollte mal Geld in einen "Wie-verkabele-ich-meinen-pc-richtig-lehrgang" investieren  Top Hardware aber so wie das ausschaut... :X


----------



## exa (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

echt mal was ein honk... 2500 euro laptop für pornos... wers bracuht, irgendeine kompensation muss man ja haben^^


----------



## GoZoU (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> @GoZoU ich untermale es es für dich gleich noch fett..um eine solche Aussage, wie du sie gabst zu vermeiden, habe ich das extra vorher so geschrieben:
> 
> _Edit: das war der Grund der mir gesagt hat du musst dich nach einem neuen bessern Shop umsehen..da hat der Bundy hier ja schon oft von geredet so habe ich dort bestellt und werde es immer tun...
> _
> a-c-shop ist halt klein, individuell und kostengünstig...daran kann man nicht rütteln, nur weil mal AT mal eine Aktion hat...



Also die Sache mit deinem Beispiel verstehe ich dann immer noch nicht, aber seis drum. 

Ich will gar keinen davon abhalten in besagtem Shop zu bestellen, nur kann man gerade jetzt viel sparen. Übrigens ist das keine einmalige Aktion, die gibt es von MK und Aquatuning regelmäßig  

@Video:

Ist das wirklich echt....warum hab ich als Student nicht so viel Kohle 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist egal...das Video ist echt der hamma was? rofl...


----------



## Amigo (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> ...mal etwas zum schmunzeln für zwischendurch:
> 
> YouTube - Wassergekühlter PC, Porno Laptop, Uni Laptop, und Linux Laptop
> 
> die anderen Videos von ihm sind teils noch "besser"


AAAH 
_"Hier so'ne schicke Anzeige mit'm Aquacomputer" 

_Wie geil was für ein nOOb! 
Aber auch so ein Angeber! 

Spielt der das oder hat der wirklich null Plan? 
Der ist wohl eher auf Software... 
Wer zu faul war auf die anderen zu klicken, das muss auch gesehen werden! 

Was hat der für eine Pumpe? 
35l/h!? 

Aber 1000€ Wasserkühlung! Inkl. Graka... 

thx Bundy! 

sry smiley spam ^^


----------



## Oliver (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der sollte sich am besten mal ne Putze leisten für die Kohle


----------



## Fryman112 (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der typ hat doch keine ahnung der muss mal den Pc von innen aufräumen und wozu brauch man neuen laptop nur weil man sich irgent eine billig aussehende tasche holt und dann noch für einen Zweiten für pornos muss man nicht verstehen oder


----------



## Duke (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer Geld hat braucht keine Gründe. 

Wozu braucht man nen Ferrari (oder ne ganze Garage voll), ne Luxusjacht, oder beliebig anderen Kram. 

Is aber echt ein Spezialist der Vogel. Kauf sein(e) Notebooks nach der Tasche wo sie rein sollen.


----------



## steinschock (27. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Oliver

Testet Ihr den HK 3.0 auf einem i7, sieht wie eine i7 Halterung aus ?


----------



## Oliver (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich teste die Kühler noch auf einem QX6700, somit Sockel 775. Für die übernächste Ausgabe habe ich aber einen Test von Sockel-1366-Kühlern eingeplant. Bis dahin laufen die Boards mit Glück auch vernünftig ^_^


----------



## steinschock (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Der QX6700 wird genug Heizen und man kann die Ergebnisse besser vergleichen.


----------



## Oliver (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heizen tut der genug, zumal ich den mit 1,525 VOlt im BIOS befeure, real kommen unter Last noch 1,5 Volt an, worst-Case-Szenario. Der Hydro Flow hat mich noch nicht wirklich vom Hocker gerissen. Der HK3.0 hat sehr gut abgeschnitten, aber ein anderer Kühler war noch minimal besser, was mich doch sehr überrascht hat ^_^

Genug gespoilert


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenigstens mal ein Test der mit meinem Alltagssystem vergleichbar ist^^.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was mich mal interessieren würde gibt es auch einen Test zu AM2/AM2+/AM3 Sockel kühlern..werde vielleicht im Frühjahr zu AMD zurückkehren da würde ich mich gern informieren..


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was mich mal interessieren würde gibt es auch einen Test zu AM2/AM2+/AM3 Sockel kühlern..werde vielleicht im Frühjahr zu AMD zurückkehren da würde ich mich gern informieren..



naja da die ganzen kühler eh alle halterungen für amd und intel haben sind die werte doch vergleichbar kühlt der kühler den intel gut wird er dies auch bei amd machen


----------



## steinschock (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Oliver

 Ja, reicht. 

Nicht das der mit P anfängt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der Hydro Flow hat mich noch nicht wirklich vom Hocker gerissen.



Kannst den (und z.B. HK oder EK) beispielhaft einmal in einem kleinen Kreislauf (Radi, sonst nichts) mit Laing (also dass, womit viele, viele Seiten testen) und einmal mit einem großen Kreislauf (Mainboardkomplettkühlung, GPU-Kühlung,... - das was viele Nutzer zumindest anstreben) und einer schwächeren Pumpe (Eheim Station, beliebte Wahl für ganz-billig Anfänger, denen in letzter Zeit auch oft der günstige Hydroflow empfohlen wurde) testen?


----------



## Jason197666 (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da das ja ein Quatsch Thread ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob es irgendwelche Vor,-oder Nachteile gibt, wenn ich für die CPU und für die GRAKA jeweils einen eigenen Kreislauf montiere. Quasi für beide Komponenten ne eigene Wakü. 
Der Preis wäre schon ein Nachteil, das ist mir klar.


----------



## steinschock (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Platzprobleme, wenig effektiven Nutzen da selbst 5°C kaum mehr OC-Potenzial bietet.


----------



## nemetona (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Platzprobleme, wenig effektiven Nutzen da selbst 5°C kaum mehr OC-Potenzial bietet.



Dies wird temperaturseitig keinen Nennenswerten Vorteil, du benötigst Pumpe, Radi, AGB alles in doppelter ausführung, daraus folgt ein Platz Problem.
Besser du steckst das Geld in bessere Komponenten, würde für mich mehr Sinn machen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jason197666 (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok.....Damit wäre meine Frage beantwortet. Ich dachte halt das es Temperaturmäßig besser wär, da das Wasser nicht erst über die Graka oder den Chipsatz geht.
Wie könnte man denn realisieren dass das Wasser konstant, ich sag mal bei +10°C oder niedriger gekühlt wird?

Gr33tz


----------



## Cionara (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schonmal nicht nur durch Radis da erreichste höchstens bischen weniger als Raumtemp. Da brauchste dann schon nen Chiller oder ähnliches =/


----------



## steinschock (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Radis kommst Du im besten Fall auf Raumtemp + 5°C.
Bei mehr wie 10 -15° Unterschied bekommst du Kondenswasser.


----------



## nemetona (28. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal er meint, das man mit der Wassertemp. bestenfals knapp über Raumtemp. kommen kann, ist nur etwas unglücklich formuliert.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jason197666 (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir gehts darum, das ich das Wasser auf eine konstante Temperatur z.B. 5°C haben will.


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Konstant kannst du das Wasser nicht halten. Kommt immer auf die Umgebungstemperatur und die Auslastung deines PCs an.


----------



## GoZoU (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann brauchst du einen Chiller, die sind aber sowohl bei der Beschaffung als auch bei den Folgekosten sehr teuer. Dazu musst du alle wasserdurchflossenen Teile gut isolieren, da sich an ihnen Kondensat bilden wird.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Jason197666 (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh........ok
Aber die Kondensation kann man abfangen, also wäre das nicht das Problem.
Was hat das denn mit den Folgekosten auf sich?
Strom? Das sollte nicht das Prob. sein.


----------



## nemetona (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht nur der Strom, auch die Kosten und die Arbeit für die Leitungsisolation sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
Ich hab zwar noch keinen Chiller in Aktion gesehen, aber die dürften von der Funktionsweise her auch alles andere als Leise sein.
Kommt ein Chiller in Temperaturbereiche wo Frostschutz für das Kühlmittel benötigt wird?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jason197666 (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja...interesant ist dieses
Kaltwassersatz ? Wikipedia


----------



## Cionara (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Such am besten mal im Extremkühlthread nach dem Thema Chiller. Haben hier auch son Experten der die gern baut... Name grad vergessen sry... aber an sich wird der Chiller über 200€ bzw. eher Richtung 400€ kosten. 

Im Link siehst du schonmal wenn du das mal überfliegst was man da mit Isolation usw. beachten musst: http://www.frozencpu.com/images/products/pdf/cas-194.pdf


----------



## Madz (29. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier gibts chiller:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Je größer, desto besser, da sie mit zunehmender Stärke kürzer Laufzeiten haben und somit weniger Strom verbrauchen.

Durch Austausch des Kältemittels sind auch Minusgrade möglich.


----------



## Robär (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand nen guten 360er Radi empfehlen, er darf aber max. 45mm hoch sein.

Momentan würde ich zum Nexxos Pro III greifen. Hatte vor 3xScythe S-Flex 800rpm davorzuschnallen.

Gibt es eventuell bessere Radiatoren?


----------



## GoZoU (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Magicool Slim Triple ist baugleich, kostet aber noch nen Euro weniger.

Bald startet die MK-Rabattaktion, da kannst nochmal 12 Prozent auf deine komplette Bestellung sparen.

Hier mal was neues von Anfi-Tec, der neue Prozessorkühler Soleil01. Zur offiziellen Vorstellung geht es hier entlang: Klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder: Anfi-Tec)



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## steinschock (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den und bin sehr zufrieden, selbst ein dicker ist bei 800 nur 3°C besser.


----------



## Robär (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schick schick der Anfi-Tec. Also bringt mir nen 45mm keine Vorteile/gibts keine besseren Radiatoren mit max. 45mm Höhe?


----------



## GoZoU (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da würden mir noch spontan die beiden einfallen:

• Swiftech MCR320 (ein super Allrounder, gute Performance mit langsamen Lüftern)
• Watercool HTSF (spitze verarbeitet, sehr schick und performt gut mit langsamen Lüftern)

Die Black-Ice-Radis würden auch passen, die benötigen aber durch ihre eng aneinander liegenden Lamellen stärkere/schnelle Lüfter, um ihre maximale Leistung zu entfalten. Allgemein kann man sagen, dass alle Triple auf einem ähnlichen Niveau liegen. Im Prinzip sind also alle gut, so dass nur den Geschmack und das Budget ausschlaggebend sein sollten 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Robär (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK danke dir  Gibts zu dem Swiftech eigentlich irgendwo nen brauchbaren Vergleichstest?


----------



## Laskiwitz (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich schon Wakü-Kits für das Asus Rampage II Extreme?


----------



## GoZoU (30. November 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> OK danke dir  Gibts zu dem Swiftech eigentlich irgendwo nen brauchbaren Vergleichstest?



Ich hatte vor einer Weile mal ein oder zwei gefunden, dafür musste ich aber auch ewig suchen.

€: Auf die Schnelle find ich nur das Review von Martins Liquid Lab

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiss jemand wo ich einen Ersatzplexi für den Nexxxos XP Bold herbekomme? Jetzt habe ich ja noch den Sockel 775 aber wollt in absehbarer zeit auf AM2 um steigen..

EDIT: ist es der

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...NexXxoS-XP-Bold-Deckel-S-754-939-940-AM2.html

und gibt es den noch im A-C-Shop.de?


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also willst du ein plexi für 775 ? oda wie?
der den du verlinkt hast, hat ja am2
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XP NexXxoS Deckel Sockel 775 Alphacool NexXxoS XP Bold Deckel S.775 16026

E: hier bei AC http://www.a-c-shop.de/XP-NexXxoS-Bold-Deckel-Sockel-775


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den verlinkten AM2 will ich ja auch haben da ich wie oben erwähnt zum AM2 wechseln will..

nur die Frage hat den auch a-c-shop? konnte diesen dort nicht finden..ob ich diesen bestellen kann?


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool AMD64/AM2 XP NexXxoS Halter - A-C-Shop

? leider kein bild, aber auch noch nich lieferbar. kannst ja ma ne mail schreiben. der käme als einzigster in frage, und auch passend für die XP


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bundy meinte ja schon man könne dort auch abweichende Artikel bestellen..es ist ein Halter..*grübel* weil bei dem andern Artikel von AT Deckel steht..das finde ich schon "komisch"


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei dem teil von AC steht ja auch deckel IM LIEFERUMFANG befindet sich aba das GESAMTE MONTAGEMATERIAL, sprich eig auch son halter oda

...ich versteh jetzt erst, was du eig suchst ...

e: bei AC steht doch halter. dann müsste der doch richtig sein...kannst ja ma deinen kühler ausmessen. da stehen auch maße, wie grpß der kühler sein darf.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Halter gleich Deckel ist..denn die Halter die ich bisher gesehen habe waren aus Metall und das ist doch sehr hässlich..nö ich will einfach nur einen AM2/AM3 Deckel aus plexi drauf machen das dürfte reichen..


----------



## bundymania (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

identischer Artikel mit anderer Bezeichnung  Du kannst den also bedenkenlos im A C Shop mitbestellen.


----------



## GoZoU (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phobyas Website ist online gegangen und es gibt erste Bilder des Wunderkühlers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bild: Phobya)

Junge junge, ist das ein hässliches Teil geworden.  Auch wenn die Leistung noch so gut sein sollte kommt mir das nicht ins Case.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hässlich ist er..er erinnert mich irgendwie an ein großes Gua'ult Raumschiff..

@Bundymania...mach keinen mist es ist das selbe wie bei AT?..dann ist es gekauft..kostet ca. 4 € weniger..


----------



## bundymania (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@gozou: du hast mir die Worte ausm Mund bzw. von der Tastatur genommen  Der olle Klotz kommt höchstens mal kurzzeitig für nen Test in nen Rechner von mir  Erinnert an ne verkümmerte Pyramide ausm Freizeitpark Belantis 


@runeDRS: jezz ist nen Bild dabei, leider ist es doch ein anderes Teil


----------



## Oliver (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DIe Verarbeitungsqualität auf den Pressefotos ist ja recht bescheiden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist irgendetwas über die besonderheiten von dem Ding bekannt? (Außer der miesen Verarbeitung und einem Materialverbrauch, der Preise oberhalb von 20€ kritisch erscheinen lässt  )


----------



## Cionara (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja will mal Tests davon sehen, auf der Page wird dieses patentierte Microlayer-Verfahren ja sehr gepriesen ^^


----------



## Oliver (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde mal versuchen ein Testmuster zu ergattern.


----------



## Cionara (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok sehr cool bin mal gespannt ^^


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mir persönlich gefällt das Design


----------



## Madz (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, eben bestellt:

Watercool Silentstar HD-Quad Rev.2 104,95
Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 74,78
Watercool Silentstar Bottomplate 3,32
Single Slotblende für Nvidia 260/280GTX 4,19
AGB Aquacomputer Aquabay AT Rev 1.5 Standart
(Einbaurahmen für Aquatube) 20,16
G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul 1 2,48 2,48
Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 1 2,93 2,93
Aquacomputer Frontblende für Aquabay AT Aluminium
Schwarz 12,60
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 74,78
Fillport Black POM Universal
Kaltlicht Kathoden Quad UV - 30cm
Durchflusssensor GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2"
Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Delrin schwarz
Lian Li Panel C - 02B
LEDready 5mm Ultrahell UV
2m Tygon 13/10 klar


----------



## steinschock (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Madz
Viel Spaß beim zusammenbau.

Bilder und Finish sind so Professionell wie die ganze Phobya Aktion, wenigstens sauber Entgraten sollte man erwarten dürfen.


----------



## bundymania (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht gerade vom feinsten: A*d*wards & Tests


----------



## nemetona (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage, gibt es jetzt schon seriöse Tests zum Heatkiller 3.0 CPU Kühler?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Oliver (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, am 17.12. am Kiosk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenn noch nichtmal Fotos vom inneren


----------



## nemetona (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ja, am 17.12. am Kiosk



Danke, da bin ich mal gespannt drauf.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte mir morgen diesen AGB hier bestellen: XSPC 250mm Passive Aluminium AGB

Nun sehe ich aber gerade bei dem 2. Bild das da schon solch komischen Anschlüsse dran sind. Wie mach ich da jetzt nen Schlauch fest? Ist wahrscheinlich ne selten dämmliche Frage, aber auf ne gescheite Lösung komm ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## nemetona (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Text steht, der AGB hätte G1/4 Gewinde, sollte jeder G1/4 Anschluss passen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke ich auch.

Wenn du morgen bestellen willst, dann denk an die MK-Rabattaktion. Die startet heute Nacht. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Robär (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte ich machen 

Also müsste ich die Anschlüsse da erst rausmachen und anschließend neue einsetzen? Ich versteh das nicht, was soll das da?


----------



## nemetona (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da im Text nix davon steht das Anschlüsse bei sind, denk ich werden auch keine mitgeliefert. Die werden nur für das Bild drin sein, schaut bissl besser aus.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok alles klar, so wirds denk ich mal auch sein. Danke euch.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*für alle Laing Freunde:*
hier gibt es das erste Zubehör einer ganzen Reihe von Neuerungen aus dem Hause Feser: Laing DDC Oring 50mm - BLUE - A-C-Shop


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm warum brauch ich denn sonen O-ring? sieht man doch echt kaum...oda? also ich hab ja einen acryl deckel, aber trotzdem...

leuchten die mit UV-licht? das wär geil


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu braucht Susi einen "bunten" O-Ring? weil ich sie liebe und sie soll immer hübsch aber auch leistungsstark sein..


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich liebe peter doch auch  aba sehen tut man den ring trotzdem kaum... naja ma schaun ob wer mal nen bild reinstellen kann...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kenn noch nichtmal Fotos vom inneren



Mittlerweile gibt es immerhin Fotos ins innere rein, und dieses Gitter macht wirklich neugierig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie das is das innere vom HK ? sieht aber sehr strange aus...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist die Einlassöffnung.
Komplette Bilder vom Inneren gibt es leider nicht.

Schätze mal diese "Ritze" ist für einen Dual-Die Einsatz, schließlich soll sich der ein/aus bauen lassen ohne den Kühler auf zu machen.


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aah ok dass is nur der einlass. jetzt macht das bild sinn  ich das das wä der geöffnete kühler  


könnte hier jemand mal bilder von einem eingebauten poweradjust posten? wäär ganz nice 
am besten mit umgebautern lianli blende


----------



## GoZoU (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt auch Neues von Phobya zu berichten. Als Vorgeschmack habe ich ein Bild in den Anhang gepackt, größere Aufnahmen vom Kühler gibt es hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Aquatuning)


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oha das teil stoppt bestimmt nich den wasserstrom...neeeeeeiiiiiiiiin.

sieht aba wenigstens von innen interessant aus


----------



## Madz (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Struktur sieht aus wie moderne Kunst.


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja und der kühler wie aus der mülltonne.


----------



## GoZoU (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finds es trotzdem irgendwie interessant. Auch wenn der Kühler keinen Design-Award gewinnen wird.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klaro  da hab ich auch nichts gegen gesagt.


----------



## Cionara (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wär mal nen Xmas-G'schenk für mich <3


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es immerhin Fotos ins innere rein, und dieses Gitter macht wirklich neugierig.



Die stehen schon seit Tagen im WC-Forum, aber mehr als neugierig machen sie eben nicht 



GoZoU schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Neues von Phobya zu berichten.



Hmm - da könnte sich wohl einer nicht entscheiden. Düsen am Einlass, Düsen am Auslass, Feinstruktur im Boden und Diagonale Kanäle für Verwirbelungen am Deckel 
Aber dass die Einlassdüsen über mehrere Abschnitte verteilt sind und somit das Wasser auch eine reelle Chance hat, schnell durch die Struktur zu strömen, ist sicherlich ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dorow schrieb:


> [..]www.Elektronikstor.de [..]



habt ihr euch mal das Sortiment angeguckt? das ist kein Wunder, dass es ausverkauft werden muss..man muss schon Sortimentspflege betreiben und nur auf Inno und Eigenmarke zusetzen mit ganz wenig anderen Produkten kann nur schief gehen...

wie gut das es unsere bekannten Shops gibt..


----------



## nemetona (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
ab heute läuft im A-C-Shop bis zum 20.12.08 eine Weihnachtsrabattaktion die bei Vorkassenzahlung 10% Rabatt gewährt.

A-C Forum - X-Mas Rabattaktion!

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super Sache !


----------



## der8auer (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi 

Welchen Durchflusssensor könnt ihr mir für dieses Steuergerät empfehlen? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB Fan-Controller, schwarz/weiß Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB Fan-Controller, schwarz/weiß 70072

Sollte HighFlow optimiert sein.


----------



## Digger (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nach dem test der effiziensgurus, soll der digmesa am besten abgeschnitten haben.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70 mit 10mm Schlautülle Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70 71049

schade, dass die GMR so schelcht abgeschnitten haben, die sind imho optisch am ansprechendsten.


----------



## der8auer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay und den Durchflusssensor kann man auch ohne Probleme am aquaero anschließen?


----------



## Ace (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja geht ohne Probleme


----------



## Digger (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

holla the waldfee....TFC hat den monsta jetzt auf seine HP genommen. 200€ meine *******. dafür muss er aber wirklich die leistung eines Mo-Ra meistern! 
aber für moddingvorhaben is der bestimmt nich schlecht, grade auch wegen seinen abnehmbaren seitenblenden. die kann man dann fröhlich wie man is, lackieren, odaganz neue machen...wenn man schonmal 200€ für nen wärmetauscher ausgegeben hat


----------



## GoZoU (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Angeblich sollen die anderen TFC-Radiatoren mit dem Erscheinen des Monsta im Preis nach unten korrigiert werden. Wobei der Monsta aber auch angeblich nicht mehr als ein 420er Radi kosten sollte 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne anfrage: wer bestellt demnächst mal bei Aquatuning? bitte mal melden. ich habe nämlich eine kleine bestellung, die sich sionst nich wiklrich lohnt.

@mods, mag mal jemand den thread oben anpinnen  dden muss man in den letzten tagen ja schon fast suchen  außerdme find ich ihn genauso wichtig wie den bilderthread


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bislang war es noch nie nötig, ihn oben zu halten.

Soll ich echt den Bilderthread abpinnen? 


(mal abwarten, wie es sich weiterentwickelt)


----------



## Digger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is der bilderthread nich angepinnt? da steht doch wichtig davor.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da steht abpinnen, nicht anpinnen  .


----------



## Digger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh ups, ne der soll ja oben bleiben, fänd nur den quatschtthread oben praktischer


----------



## Jason1577 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

<<<<auch mal frag 

Was ist bei der HD 4580 besser, nur den GPU Kühler, oder für die Komplette Karte

Habe mir den CPU Kühler ausgesucht


----------



## Digger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich glaube mal, wenn du die karte - nennt sich übrigens 4*85*0 - nich übertaktest, reicht ein Only-gpu-kühler.
du musst allerdings wissen, obs es dir die optik wert ist, einen full-gpu kühler zu kaufen, denn den kannst du nich weiterbenutzen bei einem graka-wechsel.
bei der 4870 würde ich ja nen full-gpu empfehlen, aber bei der kleinen schwester reicht ein kleiner kühler aus. 
empfehlen würde ich den zern, jemand hier im forum hat damit gute erfahrung gemacht (sry mir is grad entfallen, wer das war. nimms mir bitte nich übel)


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

als cpu kühler würde ich sagen nimm den nexxxos xp bold der ist fast genauso gut..nur viel billiger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei GPU-only sind passive Kühler auf RAM und Spannungswandler angesagt und ausreichender Luftzug davor.


----------



## Jason1577 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> also ich glaube mal, wenn du die karte - nennt sich übrigens 4*85*0


 verschrieben 


Also wollte die Karte doch gerne tackten, weiss nur halt nicht, ob es jemand schon gemacht hat und ob es sich lohnt.


Für die Pumpe, sollte man Filterschwamm benuzen?

Wie ist es denn mit DIESEM FERTIG SET meine das Preis/Leistung Verhältniss und ob noch was dabei muss


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Set würde funktionieren, aber irgendwo wird bei solchen Angeboten immer gespart, z.B. den farbigen Wasserzusatz würde ich durch Feser Base oder Inno Protect ersetzen, der PUR Schlauch ist auch das billigste was der Markt zu bieten hat und auf die Laing gehört einfach auch ein anderer Deckel.
Du kommst auch nicht viel teurer wenn du dein Set aus Einzelkomponenten zusammenstellst.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einzelkomponenten sind *immer* besser, weil man nur das kauft, was man auch wirklich braucht. Es gibt keine guten, ausgewogenen, kompletten Sets.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir jemand verraten aus welchen shop ich TFC Shrouds bekomme? danke schonmal


----------



## Digger (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willkommen im A-C-Shop


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke danke das ging ja richtig fix


----------



## Digger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 da sag ich nur :


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

yep  so wie ich das seh is das beleuchtungsmodul seperat ... sprich ... net fest eingebaut im shroud


----------



## Digger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja modul is auch bissel übertrieben, kann man auch zwei leds nennen. 

somit hat mein EK Supreme Plexi auch ein beleuchtungsmodul - 2 rote 3mm LEDs -


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haja ein 2-led-beleuchtungs-modul zum selber montieren^^


----------



## Digger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne andere frage: kann man deckel für die EK-graka-Kühler nachkaufen? ich habe zur zeit einen plexi deckel. 
weiß wer wo man einen acetal deckel bekommt?
für den supreme kann man ja den anderen deckel kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solltest mal direkt Eddy anschreiben.


----------



## Digger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aha, wie kann ich den denn direkt anschreiben?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Link fixed*


----------



## Oliver (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Email, total moderne Erfindung. Soll echt nützlich sein


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf Englisch sollte es allerdings schon sein(außer du kannst Slowenisch).


----------



## Digger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jojo war mir schon klar, dass es ne mail sein soll 

der link hatte halt nich gefunzt.

yes i can speak english


----------



## Digger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal noch ne frage  : 

mit dem poweradjust kann ich nich zwei laings regeln oda ?

wie schließt man das überhaupt an? da is ja ein 5,25"molex, ich schätz mal für die pumpe. und noch zwei 3-pik stecker, wofür sind die? und wie wird das poweradjust an den stromangeschlossen?


----------



## boss3D (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stelle mal eine Frage in den Raum, die mich schon lange interessiert: 
Man sieht doch immer wieder, dass neugekaufte Komplettkühler für Grakas nach dem Auspacken ziemlich unschön aussehen. Da sind beispielsweise Schmierer, oder sonstige produktionsbedingte Unreinheiten zu sehen ...
Wie reinigt ihr solche Kühler? 
Mir fallen zwar spontan 3 Putzmittel ein, mit denen man so ziemlich alles wegbekommt, aber diese hinterlassen auf Kupfer unschöne Spuren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel geht auch trocken mit einen Microfaserlappen weg, gegen etwas hartnäckigere Verschmutzungen habe ich so ein TFT Reinigungsset benutzt, besehend aus Reinigungsflüssigkeit in Zerstäuberflasche und schön weichen Tuch.
Zu stärkeren Mitteln musste ich noch nicht Greifen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich nehme auch ein Mikrofasertuch und für den Kühlkörper (Kupfer oder Aluminium) eine Metallpolitur. Allerdings habe ich die vernickelte Version des EK GTX280, der glänzt immer!


----------



## GoZoU (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> mal noch ne frage  :
> 
> mit dem poweradjust kann ich nich zwei laings regeln oda ?
> 
> wie schließt man das überhaupt an? da is ja ein 5,25"molex, ich schätz mal für die pumpe. und noch zwei 3-pik stecker, wofür sind die? und wie wird das poweradjust an den stromangeschlossen?



Der Anschluss ergibt sich aus den beigelegten Kabel. An den Molex-Anschluss auf der Platine kommt der Stromstecker vom NT. Links daneben ist ein kleiner Last-Anschluss mit drei Pins. An diesen schließt du ein im Lieferumfang enthaltenes Kabel an. Das Kabel hat auf der anderen Seite einen Molex-Anschluss für die Pumpe sowie einen für das Tachosignal. Zusätzlich wird der PA per USB ans Board angeschlossen.

Zumindest würde ich das so interpretieren, mein PA liegt ja immer noch nutzlos in der Gegend rum .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Ok, danke für die Infos. Ich hoffe natürlich das mein Aquagratix sauber ist, wenn er ankommt, aber man kann sich heute ja auf garnichts mehr verlassen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZou, sag mal, magst du dein PA nich mal verkaufen  bei mir findet es bestimmt mehr verwndung  mensch, der platine wird doch auch langweilig .... 


(ich glaub ich hatt schonma nen thread aufgemacht, wegen PA...vor ewigen monaten und es liegt immer noch nutzlos rum.. manno)


----------



## GoZoU (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo tut es, hab einfach keine Zeit zum Basteln 
Wenn du bereit bist den Neupreis zu zahlen kannste den PA gerne haben 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## f3rr1s (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurz ne frage kann mir wer sagen ob der  
Schlauch Masterkleer 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8"ID) 13/10mm - A-C-Shop auf die
Fitting G1/4" Gewinde - 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD - High Flow 13/10mm - A-C-Shop 100% dicht passt ? 
Da steht ja das es nicht ganz 13/10 Schlauch ist.


----------



## steinschock (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da der Schlauchdurchmesser kleiner ist,  ja.



Evtl. musst Du den Schlauch etwas Erwärmen das es leichter geht. (Warmes Wasser)


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat zufällig einer nen aktuellen Test für CPU-Wasserkühler (AM2tauglich) sprich von diesem Monat..

Eventuell besorg ich mir nen neuen!


----------



## GoZoU (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau doch einfach mal in die aktuelle PCGHX Printed. Der HK 3.0 soll sehr gut sein.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal in die aktuelle PCGHX Printed. Der HK 3.0 soll sehr gut sein.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



stimmt, die hab ich ja auch hier ^^ lol

danke, dass du meiner dummheit ein ende gemacht hast..

Ah der ENZOTECH Sapphire is immer noch der beste, verdammt ich wollt ihn damals nehmen und mir wurde zu meinem jetzigen geraten, wo der doch schlechter is


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mhm... das der G-Flow nich so wirklich das beste ist war glaub schon bei der Vorstellung bekannnt..


----------



## GoZoU (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> stimmt, die hab ich ja auch hier ^^ lol
> 
> danke, dass du meiner dummheit ein ende gemacht hast..
> 
> Ah der ENZOTECH Sapphire is immer noch der beste, verdammt ich wollt ihn damals nehmen und mir wurde zu meinem jetzigen geraten, wo der doch schlechter is



Noch ein Jäger des verlorenen K...

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denk mal auf die 2-3°C kommts net an oder?


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Frage: Normalerweise steckt jedes Ende eines Schlauchs mehr, oder weniger in einer Anschraubtülle. Hier auf Bundys Bild geht der Schlauch allerdings über diese drüber?! Was genau ist das für ein Schlauch, oder ist da ein schwarzer Schlauch über den eigentlichen Schlauch gezogen worden?

Optisch sieht es jedenfalls geil aus, wenn man die Tüllen mal nicht sieht.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Laskiwitz (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da auch mal eine frage bezüglich des aquaero und der Aquastream XT 

Nachdem ich mir nun beide Handbücher durchgelesen habe, und auch mein MAinboardhandbuch durchgeschaut habe stellt sich für mich nun die Frage, ob ich beide GEräte über den Asus Q-Connector an das Mainboard anschließen kann, oder aber ob ich da etwas anderes machen muss?


Hoffe hier sind welche die auch beide AC-Geräte an ein Asus Mainboard angeschlossen haben.

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Digger (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Frage: Normalerweise steckt jedes Ende eines Schlauchs mehr, oder weniger in einer Anschraubtülle. Hier auf Bundys Bild geht der Schlauch allerdings über diese drüber?! Was genau ist das für ein Schlauch, oder ist da ein schwarzer Schlauch über den eigentlichen Schlauch gezogen worden?
> 
> Optisch sieht es jedenfalls geil aus, wenn man die Tüllen mal nicht sieht.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



versteh ich nich ganz genau...

in schraubanschlüssen stecken die schläuche auf der tülle und werden mit einer mutter gesichert.
Fitting G1/4" Gewinde - 3/8" ID - 5/8" OD - High Flow 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

bundy benutzt normale Tüllen, da steckt man den schlauch einfach drüber. das sieht meiner eminung nach um einiges besser aus als mir schraubanschlüssen.
10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - A-C-Shop

schlauch is übrigens dieser hier von DangerDen :
DangerDen Tube - Black UV 16/10mm - A-C-Shop


----------



## dune (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Laskiwitz schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal eine frage bezüglich des aquaero und der Aquastream XT
> 
> Nachdem ich mir nun beide Handbücher durchgelesen habe, und auch mein MAinboardhandbuch durchgeschaut habe stellt sich für mich nun die Frage, ob ich beide GEräte über den Asus Q-Connector an das Mainboard anschließen kann, oder aber ob ich da etwas anderes machen muss?
> 
> ...


Du kannst beides an einen USB-Port anschließen, der Q-Connector ist dabei allerdings kein Muss.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Digger
Egal, ob du meine Frage vestanden, oder nicht verstanden hast, beantwortet hast du sie in jedem Fall.  

Aber das führt mich  zu einer weiteren Frage: Ist das dann überhaupt ordentlich abgedichtet, wenn man den Schlauch einfach nur drübersteckt? So wie ich mir das vorstelle, rutscht der mit der Zeit, von den Anschraubtüllen herunter, vor allem wenn sich in der Nähe eine Biegung befindet?! Mir kommt das Ganze sehr riskant vor ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## dune (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür gibt es sog. Schlauchschellen oder du nimmst einfach Kabelbinder. Zumeist geht es aber auch ohne.


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber wenn ich Schlauchschellen verwende, ist der optische "Vorteil" gegenüber Muttern wieder dahin. Ich denke, es geht doch darum, dass eben nichts auf den Schläuchen ist?! Nun ja, jedem das seine ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da hat dune recht.
durch diese rillen in den tüllen kann der schlauch auch nich runterrutschen im NORMALfall.
wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, kannste etas größere tüllen nehmen, als dein schlauch-ID.

ich hab zb 13mm Tüllen mit 11,1 ID schlauch.

_e: kabelbinder sind extrem unauffällig.wenn du sie so drehst dass dieser schnippel hinten ist, siehst du weiße kabelbilnder auf durchsichtigem schlauch nicht._


----------



## steinschock (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir auch den DD bestellt aber mit Schellen/Kabelbinden.
Zum Test oder zur Show ist es OK aber für 24/7 ist mir die HW zu Teuer.


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ne, Currysoße von der Weihnachtsgans!


Mal für weniger Erfahrene: Wie macht ihr das wirklich? Das sind einfach unterschiedliche Farbzusätze, oder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber in diesem Fall ist das Bild bearbeitet worden!

Original:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das jetzt eigentlich OT?


----------



## Laskiwitz (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt eigentlich schon jemand die MB-Kühler für das RIIE von EK?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE2 - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE2 - Acetal 15151

Mich würde interessieren, ob ich auf diesen Kühler noch das ROG-Logo noch draufsetzen kann?
Bei dem Kühler von MIPS passt der ja auch.

Hoffe da weiß jemand etwas darüber.


mfg
Laskiwitz

P.S. Guten, flüssigen Rutsch ins neue Jahr !


----------



## gdfan (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ihr
ich bracuhe mal euren Rat:
Ich habe hier durchsichtige und blaue Schläuche liegen. Ich möchte das es blau wird. Also soll ich nun die durchsichtigen hochwertigen Schläuche + G48 oder die Farbigen + demin. Wasser??
Der Vorteil der 1. Möglichkeit währe das acuh das Wasser im AGB, welches man sieht, auch blau währe. Aber ich habe keine Erfahrung mit g48.

Helft mir bitte
mfg
gdfan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 ist blass blau - wenn dir das reicht...
Wenn man eine dauerhafte, intensive Farbe und keine Probleme mit Ausflocken/-kristalliesieren haben will, sind Schläuche die einzige Lösung. (selbst mit G48 gibt es vereinzelte Berichte von Ablagerungen)


----------



## Raven (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So dieses mal im richtigen Thread 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü ***Bilderthread***
Hast du das Fenster selbst rein gemacht? Und wenn ja, wie? Ich würd mir das Gehäuse nähmlich auch gern zulegen.


----------



## 1337_alpha (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> G48 ist blass blau - wenn dir das reicht...
> Wenn man eine dauerhafte, intensive Farbe und keine Probleme mit Ausflocken/-kristalliesieren haben will, sind Schläuche die einzige Lösung. (selbst mit G48 gibt es vereinzelte Berichte von Ablagerungen)



Ich kann da nur Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe oder die LMF von stoebertantchen bei ebay empfehlen
Die ist noch bei keinem ausgeflockt


----------



## Digger (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo bekomm ich dieses wusitta zeugs eig ?


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

z.B. hier! 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 kaufhalle des ostens  ich kann nich mehr


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Abwertenden Äusserungen, war Platz 1 beim Suchbegriff "Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe" unter Google 
Und Preiswert ist es auch 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja preiswert ist es auf jeden fall. da werd ich mir mal schönes blau bestellen, und mein g48 mal ordentlich blau machen


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vieleicht ist die Brühe auch genießbar mit Lebensmittelfarbe


----------



## GoZoU (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich gerade ob das Zeuch was taugt: Feser One Fluid - UV Black 1L - A-C-Shop

Sonst muss ich wohl nochmal einen Test mit schwarzer Textilfarbe machen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob das Zeuch was taugt: Feser One Fluid - UV Black 1L - A-C-Shop
> 
> Sonst muss ich wohl nochmal einen Test mit schwarzer Textilfarbe machen
> 
> ...



Es ist immerhin von TFC, müsste halt getestet werden.
Ich bin den Fertigmischungen eher abgeneigt, die wird mir zu teuer, benötige knapp 2,5 l für meinen Kreislauf, da komme ich mit Feser Base Konzentrat günstiger.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## adler93 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Raven schrieb:


> So dieses mal im richtigen Thread
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü ***Bilderthread***
> Hast du das Fenster selbst rein gemacht? Und wenn ja, wie? Ich würd mir das Gehäuse nähmlich auch gern zulegen.


Das will ich auch wissen!
House soll mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Es ist immerhin von TFC, müsste halt getestet werden.
> Ich bin den Fertigmischungen eher abgeneigt, die wird mir zu teuer, benötige knapp 2,5 l für meinen Kreislauf, da komme ich mit Feser Base Konzentrat günstiger.
> Gruß, Nemetona




Ich mag auch keine Fertigmischungen, dazu sieht das Zeug irgendwie blau aus . Werd wohl meinen Gewohnheiten treu bleiben und die Finger davon lassen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte jetzt rein den Wirtschaftlichen Aspekt berücksichtigt, das mir dies einfach zu teuer wär.
Wenn du richtig Schwarz haben möchtest, wär schwarzer Schlauch eine Option für dich! Oder?

Bei den GMR Durchflussmessern ist im AT Beschreibungstext die Rede von einer Düse, ist damit die PVC Verjüngung Einlassseitig am 1/2" Gewinde gemeint?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Düse ist ein kleiner weißer Ring, der steckte bei meinem GMR schon in einem der Anschlüsse drin. Siehst du auch sehr gut auf dem Bild von AT. Mein Schlauch soll eh gesleevt werden, mir ging es um die Optik in den durchflossenen Teilen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dachte ich mir doch das es der weiße Kunststoffring ist.
Weis jemand wie den entfernt bekomme, der sitzt ziemlich fest und meine Aquaero bekommt ab üngefair 108 l/h das stottern, die Pulsanzahl wird ihm zu hoch.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ging der einfach raus, quasi von selbst. Vielleicht bekommst du ihn ja mit einem kleinen Zahnstocher oder etwas ähnlichem rausgeprökelt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## 1337_alpha (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Es ist immerhin von TFC, müsste halt getestet werden.
> Ich bin den Fertigmischungen eher abgeneigt, die wird mir zu teuer, benötige knapp 2,5 l für meinen Kreislauf, da komme ich mit Feser Base Konzentrat günstiger.
> Gruß, Nemetona



Das ganze Zeug von Feser ist nur zu empfehlen


----------



## bundymania (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir doch das es der weiße Kunststoffring ist.
> Weis jemand wie den entfernt bekomme, der sitzt ziemlich fest und meine Aquaero bekommt ab üngefair 108 l/h das stottern, die Pulsanzahl wird ihm zu hoch.
> Gruß, Nemetona


 
ich hatte schon einen Fall (GMR Messing) wo ich den kompletten DFM auseinander bauen musste, um die Düse zu entfernen  -> von hinten vorsichtig mit einem passenden Gegenstand gegen drücken.


----------



## nemetona (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probiere es übers Wochenende mal, muss dazu erst mal ( wieder ) Wasser ablassen. Danke für den Tipp.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## steinschock (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will mir demnächst diese Lüfter bestellen.
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm

Wie sind die bei 800U/Min im vergleich zu Loonis / NB / Nanoxia ect. ?


----------



## f3rr1s (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf 800 sind sie angenehm aber voll aufgedreht schon nervig.


----------



## Robär (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Extrem dumme Frage: Wie bekomme ich diese Abdeckungen wo die Anschlüsse beim TFC Quad drunter sind ab?


----------



## 1337_alpha (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> ich hatte schon einen Fall (GMR Messing) wo ich den kompletten DFM auseinander bauen musste, um die Düse zu entfernen  -> von hinten vorsichtig mit einem passenden Gegenstand gegen drücken.



Also ich muss meinen auch auseinander bauen um die Düse zu entfernen.... 

Mal ne Frage an die Mods
Woher nehmt ihr diese Infos?!
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Würd mich echt mal interessieren weil es ist doch sehr erschreckend wieviele Thermaltake kaufen....


----------



## der8auer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es heißt Thermaltake! 

Die Liste im Preisvergleich bezieht sich nur auf die Suchanfragen nicht auf die tatsächlichen Käufe.


----------



## Laskiwitz (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe bei mir kommt nächste Woche endlich mein 4-fach Adapter für die GTX280.....ich werd bei dem Lüfter Wahnsinnig. Denn der setzt mittlerweile einfach aus und ich muss den manuell auf 0% regeln, damit er auf 100% läuft. Irgendwas stimmt mit dem nicht.

Doch WC lässt sich ein wenig Zeit mit der Bestellung 


mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> auf 800 sind sie angenehm aber voll aufgedreht schon nervig.




jap kann ich bestätigen Oo


----------



## steinschock (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, bei 1200 nerven alle.

Will mir halt nicht wegen der Optik. mein Silent-Pc ruinieren, aber die passen halt so gut in mein Projekt. 

Also werde ich sie mal testen


----------



## Robär (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte mir jemand im Bilderthread nen Bildchen reinstellen mit 13/10er Schlauch und Feserfittings drauf?


----------



## nemetona (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist in drin!
Letze Seite.
gruß, nemetona


----------



## 1337_alpha (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Es heißt Thermaltake!




Für mich heißt das immer noch ähhhh du weißt schon....
Is genau so lächerliche wie Innoschrooo ähh Innovatek


----------



## Robär (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir nemetona


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Snowman
Wie genau hast du eigentlich den Triple-Radi in der Front befestigt? Soweit ich weiß, hat das Gehäuse dort keine speziellen Halterungen für einen Radi?!

Und durchs Mesh geht genügend Luft durch, damit die 3 120er was zum Ansaugen haben?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ Snowman
> Wie genau hast du eigentlich den Triple-Radi in der Front befestigt? Soweit ich weiß, hat das Gehäuse dort keine speziellen Halterungen für einen Radi?!
> 
> Und durchs Mesh geht genügend Luft durch, damit die 3 120er was zum Ansaugen haben?
> ...




Ich habe mir bei uns im Obi eine Winkelschiene geholt diese passend zurecht geschnitten 
und mit dem Radi und dem Gehäuse verschraubt (Bild 3). 
Luft geht genügend durchs Mesh die Temperaturen sind im idl alle so um 30 C.
Sag mal ich habe gelesen deine 3 Grafikkarte is auch abgeraucht? wie haste das denn gemacht?


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Snowman schrieb:


> Sag mal ich habe gelesen deine 3 Grafikkarte is auch abgeraucht?


Hast du richtig gelesen ... 


Snowman schrieb:


> wie haste das denn gemacht?


Keine Ahnung! Schau mal in den Bilderthread, dann wirst du schnell selbst feststellen, dass die Graka auch nach der Montage in einwandfreiem Zustand war. Selbst das PCB war kein Bisschen gebogen. Ich habe absolut keine Erklärung dafür ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Hast du richtig gelesen ...
> 
> Keine Ahnung! Schau mal in den Bilderthread, dann wirst du schnell selbst feststellen, dass die Graka auch nach der Montage in einwandfreiem Zustand war. Selbst das PCB war kein Bisschen gebogen. Ich habe absolut keine Erklärung dafür ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Was ist das denn für ein grauer Knubbel auf dem letzten Bild(links von den Anschlüssen)? Hast Du Pads oder Paste genommen? Wenn Paste welche?


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Snowman schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein grauer Knubbel auf dem letzten Bild(links von den Anschlüssen)? Hast Du Pads oder Paste genommen? Wenn Paste welche?



Der "Gnubbel" ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich habe meine erste Grafikkarte, die ich unter Wasser setzen wollte, auch durch Paste zerstört. Hatte die Spannungswandler mit ArcticSilver5 bearbeitet!  Habe überhaupt nicht daran gedacht, dass es elektrisch leitend ist! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung?! Schon möglich, dass das WLP ist. Jetzt ist da jedenfalls nichts mehr und selbst wenn das WLP gewesen sein sollte, dann war das so ziemlich der einzige VRAM-Chip, über den diese hinausgegangen ist. Ich musste nämlich relativ sparsam sein, da ich nicht mehr allzu viel WLP hatte. Als ich den Kühler wieder abnahm, war jedenfalls mehr WLP auf dem Kühler, als auf den Chips und irgendwelche Bauteile hatten mit Sicherheit keine WLP-Verbindung ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@boss3d,
das mit deiner 4870 Ausfallrate darüber noch scherzen kannst, Respekt 
Wünsche dir diesmal viel Glück bei der Karte!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Wünsche dir diesmal viel Glück bei der Karte!


Danke. Wenigstens hat das ganze etwas kleines Positives. Ich kann mir eine GTX 260 frühestens in 2 - 3 Wochen kaufen und dann habe ich wenigstens kein Risiko mehr, dass ich noch eine alte 65 nm erwische ... 

Naja, trotzdem sehr schade um die tollen ATis. Sie waren wirklich verdammt gut, solange sie liefen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie jetzt habe ich was verpasst? hast du deine dritte ATI zerlegt?..mein Jung du hättest auf mich hören sollen und dir bei AT diesen ollen 10 € kühler kaufen sollen..meine Kleine macht mit dem Ding max. 47-49 Grad unter Last. Schade...


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> mein Jung du hättest auf mich hören sollen und dir bei AT diesen ollen 10 € kühler kaufen sollen


Jetzt im Nachhinein bereue ich es auch furchtbar, aber ich dachte einfach, dass bei so ein kleines GPU-only Ding die SpaWas durchbrennen, da die dann keinen aktiven Luftstrom mehr haben ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit den Spawas nicht zu spaßen ist, ist Dir entgangen?
Wie soll das den gehen.
Naja, erst mal Nvida Aktien kaufen gehen nach der insiderinfo.

Sry aber da Fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Das mit den Spawas nicht zu spaßen ist, ist Dir entgangen?


Wieso glaubst du, habe ich jedesmal einen Komplettkühler gekauft und nicht einen GPU-only?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dumme frage: 8x1mm oder welche andere schlauchgröße?
und ist der schlauch gut?

Schlauch


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasserkühlung, Schläuche, 10/13 mm Schlauch: Masterkleer, The Feser Company - A-C-Shop

Oder fast jeden anderen außer den.


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist halt teuer Feser Tube - Clear UV / Blau 13/10mm - A-C-Shop


----------



## GoZoU (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> dumme frage: 8x1mm oder welche andere schlauchgröße?
> und ist der schlauch gut?
> 
> Schlauch



Für den Einsteiger ist 11/8 PVC oder Masterkleer zu empfehlen. Kostet wenig und lässt sich deutlich besser verlegen als PUR 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Snowman (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Danke. Wenigstens hat das ganze etwas kleines Positives. Ich kann mir eine GTX 260 frühestens in 2 - 3 Wochen kaufen und dann habe ich wenigstens kein Risiko mehr, dass ich noch eine alte 65 nm erwische ...
> 
> Naja, trotzdem sehr schade um die tollen ATis. Sie waren wirklich verdammt gut, solange sie liefen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe dich ja damals noch gewarnt was den Kühlerwechsel angeht wie auch viele andere hier im Forum. 
Aber du wolltest ja nicht hören, jetzt haste den Salat. 
Du mußt als Schüler aber eine schier unerlässliche Geldquelle besitzen wenn man überlegt das Du in etwa 3 Monaten über 600€ leichtsinnig zerstört hast. 
Meine Frau hat schon nach der Ersten schief geguckt, wenn ich noch eine oder gar 3 zersemmelt hätte, ohhhh.

Also Kopf hoch und lass die  260'er im Urzustand.


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) - A-C-Shop

der hier weil ich schon einen uv blauen möchte


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der geht.

PUR ist eher Rohr als Schlauch, der lässt sich wesentlich leichter handhaben.
Außerdem mag ich keine PushIn-Anschlüsse.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Snowman schrieb:


> Du mußt als Schüler aber eine schier unerlässliche Geldquelle besitzen wenn man überlegt das Du in etwa 3 Monaten über 600€ leichtsinnig zerstört hast.


2x durch Garantie/Kulanz kostenlos ausgetauscht worden und 1x durch Verkäufe hier im Forum finanziert. Also habe ich praktisch nur die Versandkosten zum Einsenden der defekten Grakas verloren und natürlich einmal 200 € für die erste HD4870. Trotzdem bleibt mir jetzt nichts anderes übrig, als vorwerts zu blicken und da sehe ich im Moment die GTX 260 ...

Eure Warnungen habe ich durchaus bedacht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass gleich 3 Grakas in Folge kaputt gehen, habe ich für dermaßen gering gehalten, dass ich kein Risiko sah. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

taja was ich immer noch nicht verstehe ist warum alle so auf spawas kühler achten..meine pcs+ hat nur den Originalen Lukü drauf...aber ich habe mit meinem GH wohl Glück das genau der Seiten Lüfter drauf pustet und die Spawas und RAM schön kühl bleiben...


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PCS+ hat ein geändertes Design, extra wegen den Spawas.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Die PCS+ hat ein geändertes Design, extra wegen den Spawas.


Tja, das hatte meine Club3D auch, aber mit der WaKü hatte das ja wenig zu tun ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd mich in Dead4870 umbenennen ='D


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich würd mich in Dead4870 umbenennen ='D


Interessiert mich aber nicht, was du machen würdest. Ich weiß nur, was ich jetzt machen werde: auf GTX 260 sparen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Boss
sry war für Rune


----------



## GoZoU (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und ich würde hier mal zurück zum Thema kommen: Wakü! 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## steinschock (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na gut,

Werde demnächst ein Tagebuch  vom umbau auf ein i7 machen.

HK 3.0 und ein zusätzlicher Magi 120 Extrem sind mit 16/10er DD schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann es nicht lassen..dacht jetzt bist du zufrieden mit der Wakü aber nö, wieder ist mir was eingefallen nachher gibt es wieder Mecker von meiner Süßen, habe mir schon (im übertragenen Sinne) ein dickes Fell wachsen lassen.....dann habe ich wieder bei A-C-Shop das bestellt:

1x Fließanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" Zoll Gewinde - 13,79 EUR
1x Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm mit Display (rot) - 19,50 EUR
4x 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel - 5,56 EUR
1x DHL - 5,90 EUR
1x Rabatt bei Zahlart Vorkasse:-3.00% - -1,17 EUR

inkl. 19% USt.: 6,96 EUR


Gesamtsumme: 43,58 EUR

habe mir das Zeugs eben bestellt. habe mir überlegt ein Blaues Display für das kalte Wasser habe ich schon(wird nach den Radies gemessen) also brauche ich noch ein Display was das warme Wasser(vor den Radies) misst...naja und Fliessanzeige und die 4 Tüllen waren plötzlich auch im Warenkorb warum auch immer..hihi


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die idee hab ich bei mir auch schon verwirklicht  
nur ich glaub da stimmt was net meine pumpe (AS XT) zeigt als wasser 32,4°C an und mein warmwasser thermometer zeigt nur 30,1°C an ... 
vllt liegt daran das es bissl im rechner zieht keine ahnung muss ich mir mal noch was einfallen lassen


----------



## nemetona (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da kann was dran sein, bei meiner XT war die gemessene Wassertemp. immer 2-3°C höher, als sie mir der seperate In-Line Fühler zeigte.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm oaky gut zuwissen ... aber ich denk mal das n luftzug im case den fühler von ausen etwas runterkühlt und damit das ergebniss verfälscht


----------



## nemetona (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte keinen so großen Einfluss haben, der Fühler selbst ist ja " im Wasser ",
wenn überhaupt sollte ein " Luftzug " eine Änderung der Temp um höchstens 0,1-0,3°C.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tipp für Arbeit mit mehreren Temperatursensoren, die man vergleichen will: Vor Einbau auf eine Temperatur bringen (also z.B. einfach zusammen in n Handtuch wickeln, damit sie unabhängig von der Umgebung ~die gleiche Temperatur haben) und gegeneinander kalibrieren.
Meine Sensoren haben auch Abweichungen von +/- 0,5°, wenn man 1-2° Unterschiede in der Wassertemperatur messen will, ist das viel zu viel.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gute Idee das werde ich so umsetzen...


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

d.h. ich muss meine wakü auseinander nehmen und se kalibrieren? Oo aber wirklich net  erst wenn ich wieder bastel und da dauert vllt nochn stück


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn mal für Dich geputzt!


Und was hast du dafür verwendet?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## rabit (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Also ich kenn das von Autokühlern so, dass mann da nicht oft das Wasser wechseln soll weil sich da Kalk ablagert?

Müsst ihr eure Systeme auch entkalken oder anderweitig innen reinigen wenn Frischwasser rein kommt?


----------



## Freestyler808 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

meistens wird destiliertes Wasser mit z.B
https://www.a-c-shop.de/index.php?a=621&
verwendet. da lagert sich kein kalk ab

mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Und was hast du dafür verwendet?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe dieses Produkt genommen. Es geht aber jede andere Metallpolitur auch!


----------



## David[-_-]b (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol ich muss mir das auch kaufen und meinen " dreckigen" Supreme sauber machen^^


----------



## GoZoU (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir wirkt Cilit Bang immer Wunder


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgend so ein Metallreinigungsmittelchen muss ich mir auch mal kaufen. Wie schnell mein Watercool HK GPU-X2 doch oxidiert ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> d.h. ich muss meine wakü auseinander nehmen und se kalibrieren?



Wenn du den Aquastreamsensor nicht bei ausgeschaltetem PC auslesen kannst, bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig.
Ansonsten ist eine (aufgrund der Pumpe nicht ganz so genaue) Kalibrierung auch möglich, wenn man nur die Wakü und Wärme oder Kältequelle laufen lässt.
(Muss man aber mindestens solange machen, bis der gesamte Kreislauf und alle daran hängenden Komponenten Raumtemperatur haben...)


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaub ich checks jetzt net^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Variante zum Mitschreiben 
Um Temperatursensoren zu kalibrieren muss man
1. sie auf eine möglichst genau gleiche Temperatur bringen
2. auslesen

In einer gefüllten Wakü erreicht man 1., in dem an jedem Sensor Wasser mit genau der gleichen Temperatur vorbeifließt (oder halt so gleich wie möglich), d.h. die Pumpe läuft (1. Wärmequelle - und Essig ists mit der 99%igen Kalibration. Aber die Störung sollte noch akzeptabel klein sein  ) und kein Kühlkörper, Radiator,... gibt Wärme an das Wasser ab oder nimmt welche vom Wasser auf.
Bei den Kühlköpern ist das noch einfach, nach 1-2 Stunden haben die die Temperatur des Wassers (schließlich ist dass ihr Sinn). Beim Radiator ist es etwas schwerer, der hat ~die Temperatur der Luft und behält die auch. Man muss den Spieß also umdrehen und alles solange laufen lassen, bis das Wasser (und die anhängenden Kühlkörper und Bauteile) die Temperatur des Radiators hat. Also die der Luft. Und das kann dauern. (Bei meinem -zugegebenermaßen extremen- Kreislauf hätte man die Zeit eher in Tagen denn Stunden messen können. Als Richtwert würde ich mindestens solange warten, bis beide Temperatursensoren über 60min hinweg keinerlei Änderung angezeigt haben) Enventuell kommt einem noch die steigende oder fallende Raumtemperatur dazwischen...
Hat man dass dann geschafft, kommt "2." - auslesen.
Kein Problem, wenn die Sensoren an einer Lüftersteuerng hängen (Netzteil vom gewaküten System getrennt starten und gut ist) - aber wenn man nur per USB auslesen kann, braucht man halt ein zweites, vollkommen unabhängiges System, dass den USB-Anschluss stellt.
(und idealerweise keinen Einfluss auf die Raumtemperatur hat, zumindest in nicht unmittelbarer Nähe  )


----------



## 1337_alpha (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage
Was haltet ihr hier von? 
http://crysis.4thdimension.info/forum/showpost.php?p=132007&postcount=1
Dank mir hat sich in dem Forum ne recht große Wakü Community gebildet
Und das ist aber noch nicht fertig  Also eher noch ne "Beta"^^


----------



## f3rr1s (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1337_alpha schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage
> Was haltet ihr hier von?
> Crysis-HQ.com Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Wasserkühlung - Sammelthread
> Dank mir hat sich in dem Forum ne recht große Wakü Community gebildet
> Und das ist aber noch nicht fertig  Also eher noch ne "Beta"^^



Super Sache


----------



## nemetona (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hast du dir richtig viel Arbeit gemacht, alles zu verlinken 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## 1337_alpha (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Code von dem Post wollt ihr glaub ich lieber nicht sehen


----------



## steinschock (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Respekt,  

hab beim scrollen gedacht  "oh mein Gott was für ne Arbeit" 


Bin gerade am auspacken, hab ein schönes Päckchen vom A-C Shop bekommen.
HK 3.0 1366, GPU X2 4-Fach-Adapter, DD 16/10 und viel Kleinkram.


----------



## stevetheripper (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal was ist eigentlich aktuell der beste CPU-Kühler für ne Quad-Core-CPU am Markt?
Der neue Heatkiller 3.0?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei hohem Durchfluss ist der D-Tek Fuzion minimal besser und in der neuen Revision hat er auch einen brauchbaren Deckel.


----------



## stevetheripper (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dh mit ner HPPS ist der neue Heatkiller 3.0 für nen Q6600 der Beste? (abgesehen vom D-Tek der mir zu teuer is)
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Versionen LC, LT und ohne Zusatz?
Gibt es da irgendwo nen Test? (find keinen beim Freund Google)

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so ist es.

LT ist nur die Delrin-Version des normalen HKs, sollte also nur minimalst Leistung verlieren(der Kupferdeckel war zumindest bei den Graka-Kühlern messbar besser). Beim LC handelt es sich um ein Kostenoptimiertes Modell. Wie stark dort die Leistung leidet(dass sie es überhaupt tut gibt Watercool offen zu) müsste ein direkter Vergleich zeigen, ich kenne aber keinen.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

apropo ich hab n problem/eine frage ... ich hab den Durchflußsensor von Innovatek "Flowmeter Rev 2.0" jetzt ist die frage wie stell ich ihn richtig ein ... ich hab in der Aquasuite einmal - Kalibrierwert in Impulse/l & Anzahl der Messimpulse - ... aktuelle einstellung 232 und 4 ... sagt mir die pumpe (AS XT) einen Durchfluß von 157l/h ca. is das realistisch?


----------



## stevetheripper (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sry aber was heißt Delrin-Version?
Uff, der richtige Heatkiller is mir dann mit 63€ doch zu teuer...
Wer ist denn auf dem dritten Platz zu platzieren? Der EK Supreme?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Delrin isn Kunststoff ... das schwarze was man immer sieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine kleine Frage: Muss man diese silberne Platte unbedingt zwischen CPU-Kühler und MB draufmontieren? Ich habe die bei mir weggelassen, da die irgendwie nicht ganz gepasst hat _(mit den Löchern)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Thunder (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du meinst die halterung???


----------



## stevetheripper (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> Delrin isn Kunststoff ... das schwarze was man immer sieht
> 
> http://212.227.231.249/watercool/cms/shop_pics/13550.jpghttp://212.227.231.249/watercool/cms/shop_pics/13550.jpg


Ah, ok...
Thx!

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## boss3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thunder schrieb:


> du meinst die halterung???


Ja, wenn man es so nennen will ...

Wofür ist die gut bzw. braucht man die unbedingt?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



stevetheripper schrieb:


> Dh mit ner HPPS ist der neue Heatkiller 3.0 für nen Q6600 der Beste? (abgesehen vom D-Tek der mir zu teuer is)



PCGH-X hat mit einer Eheim1046 und einer Laing getestet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Vorsprung des D-Tec von rund einem Grad mit der Laing auf <0,2 mit der Eheim gefallen. Da die HPPS im Normal-Modus nicht viel stärker als eine Eheim ist, in einem normalen Kreislauf aber mehr Wiederstand herscht, als bei einem Pumpe-Kühler-Radi Testsystem, sollte er da (auch wieder knapp) vorne liegen. 
Die LT Version ggf. schon da hinter, dass ist ein ganz knappes Kopf-an-Kopfrennen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie stark dort die Leistung leidet(dass sie es überhaupt tut gibt Watercool offen zu) müsste ein direkter Vergleich zeigen, ich kenne aber keinen.



Bundy scheint gerade einen zu machen, jedenfalls hat er in recht kurzem Abständen Bilder seines Testsystems einmal mit LC und einmal mit der Vollversion gepostet.



stevetheripper schrieb:


> Sry aber was heißt Delrin-Version?


POM/Acetal/Delrin
In dem Fall ist die Ausgabe mit Kunststoffdeckel gemeint, die aber noch das Metallinlay hat.



> Uff, der richtige Heatkiller is mir dann mit 63€ doch zu teuer...
> Wer ist denn auf dem dritten Platz zu platzieren? Der EK Supreme?



Direkte Vergleich sind mir nicht bekannt, aber ich würde den EK Supreme noch hinter dem HK 3.0 LC erwarten.[/QUOTE]




Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> apropo ich hab n problem/eine frage ... ich hab den Durchflußsensor von Innovatek "Flowmeter Rev 2.0" jetzt ist die frage wie stell ich ihn richtig ein ... ich hab in der Aquasuite einmal - Kalibrierwert in Impulse/l & Anzahl der Messimpulse - ... aktuelle einstellung 232 und 4 ... sagt mir die pumpe (AS XT) einen Durchfluß von 157l/h ca. is das realistisch?



232 Impulse pro Liter ist jedenfalls die richtige Einstellung für Flowmeter2.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man es so nennen will ...
> 
> Wofür ist die gut bzw. braucht man die unbedingt?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Also irgendwie bin ich jetzt verwirrt! Wie hast Du denn sonst Deinen CPU-Kühler ans MB befestigt? Je nach Sockel (775 oder AM2+ oder,...) musst Du Dir eine Halterung mit den passenden Löchern aussuchen und montieren!


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube ich hab geblickt was er meint.
Das was man auf dem Bild sieht ist die alte Multi-Platte die für alle Sockel inkl. 775 passte, aber mit manchen Mobos Probleme bereitet.

Er hat aber einen neueren Supreme mit zwei Halterungen: Eine für S775 und eine für den Rest.

Zur Antwort der Frage:
Nein, die Platte brauchst du nicht da es eine Halterung für andere Sockel ist.


----------



## Thunder (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man es so nennen will ...
> 
> Wofür ist die gut bzw. braucht man die unbedingt?
> 
> MfG, boss3D




du hast bestimmt nur die Sockel 775 halterung,aber wo ich meinen EK gekauft hatte,da gab es diese halterung noch nicht

mfg


----------



## Laskiwitz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen wird es endlich soweit sein, das ich meine Wakü zusammenbaue werde.

Habe nun (fast) alle Teile zusammen....war ein wenig nervig, da manches nicht lieferbar war und ich auch bei der BEstellung ein wenig mist gebaut habe(z.B zu wenig Anschlüsse bestellt::thx an nemetona)

Ich wollte mit dem Einbau warten, bis ich alle Kühler zusammen hatte. Heute kam ein Tiefgefrorenes Packet von MIPS an, in dem meine Boardkühler steckten. (Mosfet + NB-SB-Kombi)

Da ich heute aber noch ein paar Pflichten zu erfüllen hatte, wie z.B. Knut zu Feiern und den Tannenbaum vom Balkon werfen, kam ich leider nicht dazu alles zu verbauen.

Morgen folgt dann der Einbau folgender Komponenten:

Komplett gekühlte RIIE
GTX 280 bekommt einen HK kühler verpasst
Der i7 940 wird unter dem HK3.0 verstaut
Als Radiator kommt der 360er von TFC zum Einsatz
Und den Kreislauf muss die Aquastream XT Ultra übernehmen.
Dazu kommt noch ein aquaero und ein Durchflusssensor.

Hoffe das ich morgen recht früh mit dem Einbau beginnen kann. 
Ich werd versuchen so viele Bilder vom EInabu zu knipsen, um sie euch zu zeigen.


mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## Freestyler808 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist ja super hardware! 
bin gespannt


----------



## PrEdaToR (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ich hab ne Frage

Passt denn der *EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI *auch auf die neuen 55nm GTX 260 drauf?

Ich hoffe jemand weiß das, denn dann müsste ich mir nicht noch einen neuen Graka-Kühler kaufen.


Gruß PrEdaToR


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, leider passt der nicht drauf!


----------



## stevetheripper (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PCGH-X hat mit einer Eheim1046 und einer Laing getestet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Vorsprung des D-Tec von rund einem Grad mit der Laing auf <0,2 mit der Eheim gefallen. Da die HPPS im Normal-Modus nicht viel stärker als eine Eheim ist, in einem normalen Kreislauf aber mehr Wiederstand herscht, als bei einem Pumpe-Kühler-Radi Testsystem, sollte er da (auch wieder knapp) vorne liegen.
> Die LT Version ggf. schon da hinter, dass ist ein ganz knappes Kopf-an-Kopfrennen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, super!
Danke!
Dann werde ich noch ein bissschen warten...
Wo ist denn der Test von PCGHX zu finden? In der neuesten Ausgabe, oder?
Wo finde ich die 2 Bilder?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tipp für Arbeit mit mehreren Temperatursensoren, die man vergleichen will: Vor Einbau auf eine Temperatur bringen (also z.B. einfach zusammen in n Handtuch wickeln, damit sie unabhängig von der Umgebung ~die gleiche Temperatur haben) und gegeneinander kalibrieren.
> Meine Sensoren haben auch Abweichungen von +/- 0,5°, wenn man 1-2° Unterschiede in der Wassertemperatur messen will, ist das viel zu viel.



ich habe das heut morgen mal abgeglichen, _direkt nach dem Einschalten _mal drauf geguckt, das Resultat:

Warm(Rot) zeigt 17,6 Grad(Anmerkung ist Sensor mit Durchfluss)
Kalt(Blau) zeigt 16,2 Grad(Anmerkung ist einschraub Sensor)

*-so jetzt nach ca. 3 h windows-idle zeigen die beiden das an:*

die Vorwerte:
Prozi zeigt 28 Grad Core 0 und 28 Grad Core 1
Luft laut innen Thermometer im Gehäuse 23 Grad
Luft laut Zimmerthermometer 20 Grad

die Sensoren im Wasser:
Warm 25,9 Grad
Kalt 24,5 Grad

*-gestern Abend nach ca. 1 h Prime 95*

die Vorwerte:
Prozi zeigte 38 Grad Core 0 und 40 Grad Core 1
Luft laut innen Thermometer im Gehäuse 26 Grad
Luft laut Zimmerthermometer 23 Grad

die Sensoren zeigten:
Warm 29,8 Grad
Kalt 28,7 Grad

*->nun meine Frage:* wie verlässlich sind diese Angaben nun? danke für eure Einschätzungen im Voraus!


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Laskiwitz 

jau das is auf jeden fall geile hardware... bilder wir wollen bildeeeeer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



stevetheripper schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Test von PCGHX zu finden? In der neuesten Ausgabe, oder?


Genau 


> Wo finde ich die 2 Bilder?


Hier im Wakü-Bilderthread natürlich 




RuneDRS schrieb:


> *->nun meine Frage:* wie verlässlich sind diese Angaben nun? danke für eure Einschätzungen im Voraus!



Die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen den Sensoren halte ich noch für möglich, kann aber auch "kurz nach dem einschalten" verfälscht sein: Entscheidend ist, ob der Kühlkörper genug Zeit zum Aufheizen hatte und ob warmes Wasser bis zum Sensor gekommen ist. (In dem Fall erreicht man nämlich die höchste Temperatur überhaupt, weil am kalten Sensor noch Wasser aus der Ruhezeit ist)
Da deine Sensoren nicht von der Pumpe abhängig sind, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du das Experiment wiederholst - diesmal aber die Pumpe erst nach dem Ablesen mit Strom versorgst. 
Die Wärmekapazität von Kühler und enthaltenem Wasser reicht ein weilchen.
(Finger dran - wenn der Kühler oben heiß wird, sollte man was machen  )




Aber um mal von was ganz anderem zu quatschen:
Ist mir was entgangen?
720er Aquaduct 

Und mir ist mir noch was anderes entgangen?
_"Die Mechanik der Pumpe wurde im Vergleich zur mark II Generation komplett umgestellt. Dabei erfolgt die Lagerung nicht mehr in Kunstsstoff,..."_

Ich dachte immer, da würde ne Aquastream drin sitzen?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber um mal von was ganz anderem zu quatschen:
> Ist mir was entgangen?
> 720er Aquaduct


Ui.
Da hätte ich ja Angst von erschlagen zu werden.


> Und mir ist mir noch was anderes entgangen?
> _"Die Mechanik der Pumpe wurde im Vergleich zur mark II Generation komplett umgestellt. Dabei erfolgt die Lagerung nicht mehr in Kunstsstoff,..."_
> 
> Ich dachte immer, da würde ne Aquastream drin sitzen?



Ich schätze mal zumindest in den alten war eine Eheim Compact(600) drin, und die hat afaik von Haus aus ausschließlich Kunststofflager.
Im Zweifelsfall stand bei den alten Modellen "mit Aquastream Technologie" was aber nur die Steuerungsplatine beschreibt.

Noch was zum Quatschen:
Ich spiel gerade mit dem Gedanken mir einen T-Balancer BigNG zu zu legen. So ganz ohne Kontrolle über das was die Wakü anstellt bin ich doch nur ungern und meine billig-Lüftersteuerung gibt gerade den Geist auf, also die Gelegenheit für was "richtiges".
Gibts hier jemanden der da Erfahrungen mit gesammelt hat(am liebsten inkl. Vergleich mit AQ und Inno alternativen).

So betrachtet erscheint mir das Ding eigentlich Ideal. Jede Menge Temp-Sensoren(inkl. der digitalen Variante) und genug Ausgangsleistung dass ich auch meine Laing daran hängen kann klingen nicht gerade ungeeignet für meine Zwecke und die Steuerung soll ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal zumindest in den alten war eine Eheim Compact(600) drin, und die hat afaik von Haus aus ausschließlich Kunststofflager.



Nöp, die sollte Kohlenstoffrotor auf Stahlachse verwenden.




BigNG kenn ich nicht, aber wenn du ihn mir schickst, kann ich ihn mit Inno vergleichen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> BigNG kenn ich nicht,


C'est ça:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-Balancer/bigNG FanController T-Balancer/bigNG 70019


> aber wenn du ihn mir schickst, kann ich ihn mit Inno vergleichen


Kommt auf den Testzeitraum an  .


----------



## PrEdaToR (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo noch eine kleine Frage.

Man kann doch die Laing Pumpe so umlöten das sie nur Strom über den Lüfteranschluss bekommt oder? Also das gelbe und das schwarze Kabel was am 4 Pin Molex-Stecker ist auf den Lüfterstecker umbauen bzw. löten? Weiß denn jemand wie dann die Farbbelegung sein muss?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rot kommt in die Mitte, schwarz nach außen.

Allerdings sind mir außer dem genannten BigNG und dem PowerAdjust keine Steuerungen bekannt die die 15Watt einer Laing aushalten. Dazu kommt noch dass man einen 12V kick zum Start braucht damit die Pumpe läuft.


----------



## PrEdaToR (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine rote Kabelfarbe existiert nicht. Ich habe blau am originalen Laing Lüfterstecker und schwarz und gelb am 4 pin molex. Meine Cooltek Lüftersteuerung macht auf jedem kanal 17 watt, sollte also gehen.
und startstrom gibt sie ja auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@olstyle: Ich meinte, dass ich noch nie einen hatte, die Existenz ist mir durchaus bekannt 
Aber gerade bei komplexen Lüftersteuerungen hängt auch viel an der Qualität und der Möglichkeiten der Software, was aus den Produktbeschreibungen einfach nicht hervorgeht.


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Antwort der Frage:
> Nein, die Platte brauchst du nicht da es eine Halterung für andere Sockel ist.


Ok, bei meinem MSI P45 Platinum hat die Platte nämlich nicht gepasst, weil ich sie aber sonst überall montiert sehe, habe ich mich gefragt, ob die derart notwendig ist. 

Jedenfalls sitzt der Kühler auch so perfekt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @olstyle: Ich meinte, dass ich noch nie einen hatte, die Existenz ist mir durchaus bekannt
> Aber gerade bei komplexen Lüftersteuerungen hängt auch viel an der Qualität und der Möglichkeiten der Software, was aus den Produktbeschreibungen einfach nicht hervorgeht.



Bei mCubed sieht es was die Software Beschreibung an geht etwas anders aus(ganz im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz wo man schon ein Magazin für 6€ kaufen muss um den Funktionsumfang vorgeführt zu bekommen).
Also mir gefällt was ich da sehe.



PrEdaToR schrieb:


> Eine rote Kabelfarbe existiert nicht. Ich habe blau am originalen Laing Lüfterstecker und schwarz und gelb am 4 pin molex.


Dann halt das Gelbe in die Mitte. Das Schwarze Masse-Kabel kommt halt nach außen(und logischerweise nicht da hin wo jetzt das Lüftersignal ist).


> Meine Cooltek Lüftersteuerung macht auf jedem kanal 17 watt, sollte also gehen.
> und startstrom gibt sie ja auch.


Ok,Dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor allem eine Vorführung ohne jeglichen Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, dafür mit Superlativen 

Was mCubed da schreibt sieht jedenfalls nicht schlecht aus.
(mehrere Sensoren pro Lüfter, mehrere Lüfter pro Sensor, echte Kennlinie und Zieltemperatursteuerung. Die Reaktionsparameter für letztere sind aber n bissl diffus, da wären Erfahrungen von einem Waküuser nicht schlecht)


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werds mir einfach mal antun. 50€ sind ja nicht die Welt und (noch)weiter verkaufen geht immer.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da deine Sensoren nicht von der Pumpe abhängig sind, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du das Experiment wiederholst - diesmal aber die Pumpe erst nach dem Ablesen mit Strom versorgst.



Ich habe es nochmal wiederholt und die Daten zum Experiment geändert.

für den Überblick habe ich einfach nochmals meine Daten und die Frage mit ran  gehangen:

Warm(Rot) zeigt *17,1* Grad(Anmerkung ist Sensor mit Durchfluss) kursiv+fett=geändert
Kalt(Blau) zeigt *16,9* Grad(Anmerkung ist einschraub Sensor) kursiv+fett=geändert

*-so gestern nach ca. 3 h windows-idle zeigen die beiden das an:*

die Vorwerte:
Prozi zeigt 28 Grad Core 0 und 28 Grad Core 1
Luft laut innen Thermometer im Gehäuse 23 Grad
Luft laut Zimmerthermometer 20 Grad

die Sensoren im Wasser:
Warm 25,9 Grad
Kalt 24,5 Grad

*-vorgestern Abend nach ca. 1 h Prime 95*

die Vorwerte:
Prozi zeigte 38 Grad Core 0 und 40 Grad Core 1
Luft laut innen Thermometer im Gehäuse 26 Grad
Luft laut Zimmerthermometer 23 Grad

die Sensoren zeigten:
Warm 29,8 Grad
Kalt 28,7 Grad

*->nun meine Frage:* wie verlässlich sind diese Angaben nun? danke für eure Einschätzungen im Voraus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

0,2K Differenz in der Anzeige sind schon eine eher gute Messgenauigkeit, ob 1,2K (idle) bzw. 0,7K (Teillast) reale Differenz realistisch sind, kann man ohne Kenntniss über den Durchfluss nicht sagen, liegt aber absolut im Bereich des möglichen.
(Das die Differenz ohne Last größer ist, erscheint merkwürdig - aber zumindest bei mir habe ich unter Last eine 5-10% Durchflusssteigerung, vermutlich wegen der warmen, dehnbarerern Schläuche)


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so ich lasse es grade so richtig drauf ankommen! nebenbei läuft alles grade die Temp auf Core 0 ist mit 40 Grad geringer das liegt aber an der verschieden Auslastung da Furmark den Core 0 zum größten Teil belegt..

Die Sensoren sagen:

Warm: 33,0 Grad
Kalt: 31,7 Grad

ich habe den Luftfilter entfernt die Wassertemperatur ist dadurch um ca. 1 Grad gesunken


----------



## nemetona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, 
kann mir einer sagen, ob die Feser Fittinge 13/10 auf die neuen Heatkiller 3.0 passen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## steinschock (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit etwas schleifen sonst nicht.

Die Rändelung muss weg habs gerade nochmal überprüft.

Ps. Du weist das Du 16/10 hast.


----------



## nemetona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weis das ich 16/10 habe, ich arbeite gerade an einer anderen Sache, und benötige die Info dafür. Aber danke für den Hinweis. 
Also im Originalzustand passen die nicht?
Weis jemand ob die MSV Anschraubtülle mit Rändelung 13/10 auf den HK 3.0 passen?
Der Durchmesser ist leider nirgens angegeben 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## steinschock (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom Bild her ist der einzige unterschied das bei mir Feser draufsteht


----------



## nemetona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die können zwar identisch sein, und aus der selben Produktion stammen, die könnten aber auch den Millimeter weniger im Durchmesser haben 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## steinschock (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist "nur" der untere Ring Olli hat das auch schon mit nem Dremel gemacht.


----------



## nemetona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, bei meiner Ware würde ich es auch anpassen, aber wenn ich jemanden eine Zusammenstellung empfehle, sollte es im Originalzustand Kompatibel sein.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## steinschock (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah Ok die normalen 13/10er gehen ja, oder Tüllen.


----------



## nemetona (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, für die Auskunft! 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade 3,5h meinen TFC Quad ins Temjin gewerkelt. Man war das ne Aktion, weil ich wollte keine extra Löcher bohren und Winkel waren auch nicht wirklich pralle.

Naja nu hab ich den schön fest gemacht und man kann alles wieder restlos entfernen


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immerhin ist er jetzt drin.

*auf Sig guck*
Bekommt deine Graka denn gar keinen Kühler?


----------



## Robär (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope ich bezweifle, dass sich das noch lohnen tut. Im Sommer kommt ne neue rein und bis dahin werkelt der AC 1 + 120er S-Flex munter weiter. Es sei den ich finde irgendwo billig nen Komplettkühler.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning hat gerade reduziert:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC8800 GT/GTS (G92) SLI ready - Acetal 12112

EDIT:
Oder gleich richtig billig:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3559_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NVXP-G92-NVidia.html


----------



## Robär (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Links 

Ich lass es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen, eventuell rüste ich das nächsten Monat nach. Muss mich erstmal an eine Wakü gewöhnen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachrüsten bedeutet immer Wasser ablassen und Schläuche neu anpassen...
Andererseits kann ich durchaus verstehen dass du nicht gleich aufs ganze gehen willst. Bei mir stand am Anfang auch nur der Prozessor mit einem Single-Radi(dessen Einbauzeit dem "Erstes Mal"-Vergleich aus dem Bilderfred standhält^^).


----------



## Robär (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe 

Schön, dass du verstehst warum ich das nicht gleich alles machen will. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass sich noch was großartig an den Temps der GT tun würde, wenn ich sie unter Wasser setzen würde.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Januar 2009)

*INFO: airplex evo 1080 wieder lieferbar!*

Bei Aquatuning ist der evo1080 zurzeit wieder lieferbar! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: INFO: airplex evo 1080 wieder lieferbar!*

Das sind mal News, die Preiswerte Alternative zum Mora ist wieder da 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Sh33p82 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: INFO: airplex evo 1080 wieder lieferbar!*

Zu spät, wäre er mal im Dezember lieferbar gewesen!! Aber mein TFC Xchanger 360 is auch supi!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber nen eigenen Thread muss imho nicht gleich haben


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Nach dem ich das geschrieben hatte, ist es mir auch aufgefallen, dass es gut in Quatsch-Thread gepasst hätte! THX und Sorry!


----------



## Robär (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es eigentlich egal wo Ein- und Ausgang beim TFC Quad ist?


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist es nicht bei jedem RADI egal? der Kühleffekt tritt doch ein egal wie rum das Wasser fließt..


----------



## nemetona (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, dies sollte keinen Unterschied machen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Suppi danke


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur zum Entlüften ist es nicht ganz egal. Am besten ist, wenn der Einlauf unten und der Auslauf oben ist. Aber während des Betriebes ist es Latte!


----------



## AreS (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob mir einer ein Gehäuse mit intigrierter wakü empfehlen könnte und ob die kühlung in mein system passt? ich habe leider von Wakü keine ahnung 

Mein System:
Asus Formula Crosshair 2
AMD Phenom X4 9950 (black edition)
ocz 1066 er
n260GTX

ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## On/OFF (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich empfehle dir kein Gehäuse , den Einbau bekommst du schon hin ist nicht so schwer . Früher oder später mussste dich eh damit beschäftigen kommste nicht drumrum. Ausserdem ist es besser falls du das System warten musst , da solltest du dich schon auskennen wie es überhaupt funktioniert. Wichtig ist  : belies dich gründlich auf was du achten musst . es gibt genug Seite bzw Tips . Und lass dir Zeit für den Einbau.      mfg

PS: und deine Grafa oder CPU musst du eh selbst mit Kühlblöcken bestücken , und wer weiss was für qualitative Produkte die bei einem Kommplettgehäuse verbaut haben. Da haste dann kein Einfluss drauf. Und für den meistens zu hoch angesetzten Preis , bekommste bestimmt nicht die Qualität der Teile die verbaut wurden ,die du dir vorgestellt hast .  Kauf dir lieber die Teile selber , da bekommste bestimmt bessere Quali und kostet genauso viel .


----------



## AreS (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. Ich hab ja kein problem mit dem einbauen oder anbauen mit teilen aber da ich ein neues gehäuse brauche hatte ich gedacht das ich das kombinieren könnte aber wenn du meinst das es besser sei die sachen einzelnd zu kaufen. kannst du mir denn eine seite empfehlen?


----------



## PrEdaToR (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kauf dir ein schönes Lian Li Gehäuse, und hier und hier wirst du Wasserkühlungskomponenten finden.


----------



## GoZoU (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich empfehle dir das Lesen der beiden FAQs aus meiner Sig. Dann stellst du dir selber etwas zusammen, nennst uns deine Schwerpunkte und dein Budget und wir helfen dir auf dieser Grundlage deine Zusammenstellung zu optimieren 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was man durchaus in Betracht ziehen kann ist z.B. ein Lian Li Gehäuse zu welchem man gleich den Deckel mit Triple-Ausschnitt für 20€ dazu kaufen kann.
Die Wakü-Teile selbst zusammen zu bauen, wenn der Radi erst ein mal unter gebracht ist, sollte dagegen niemanden vor ein ernsthaftes Problem stellen.


----------



## On/OFF (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AreS schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hab ja kein problem mit dem einbauen oder anbauen mit teilen aber da ich ein neues gehäuse brauche hatte ich gedacht das ich das kombinieren könnte aber wenn du meinst das es besser sei die sachen einzelnd zu kaufen. kannst du mir denn eine seite empfehlen?




Schau bei Aquatuning , da findest du alles was du dir wünscht. Kauf dir ein Gehäuse , was dir wirklich gefällt ,un bau das dann ein . Beim Gehäuse ist vielleicht drauf zu achten , das es relativ breit und tief ist , und dafür lieber nicht so hoch.


----------



## Robär (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass meine Fertigmischung sprudelt/schäumt?

Hatte erst mit normalem Leitungswasser durchgespült, dann mit entmineralisierten Wasser und daraufhin das Innovatek Protect reingekippt. Es war aber mit Sicherheit noch etwas vom destillierten Wasser in den Schläuchen. Macht das Probleme?


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was meinst du mit sprudeln?  Schäumt sollte nicht normal sein ,  aber wenn dein Einlauf in den AGB höher liegt wie der Wasserspiegel , denke ma kommt es zu Schaumbildung. Leg ma dein Einlauf auf knapp gleiche Höhe wie dein Wasserspiegel , dann müsste das Problem verschwunden sein ...............aussser du hast mit Fit gespült ^^

Ein Rest destilliertes Wasser is garantiert nicht das Problem.


----------



## Robär (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Einlass ist nicht höher als der Wasserspiegel. Jedoch befördert die Pumpe das Wasser wie eine Fontäne über den Wasserspiegel.


----------



## Sh33p82 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd mal sagen, es liegt an der Laing, die sollen ja ziemlich "stark" sein! Hast du eine Möglichkeit, sie zu Regeln, so das sie nicht mit voller Leistung läuft?


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Der Einlass ist nicht höher als der Wasserspiegel. Jedoch befördert die Pumpe das Wasser wie eine Fontäne über den Wasserspiegel.



Hmmm ..   mach mal ein Bild und poste das mal . Tip vielleicht : füll nochmehr Wasser in dem AGB , das der Einfluss unter dem Wasserspielgel ist . Kannst jamal bei Bilderthreads schaun , hab paar Fotos reingestellt , da siehste auf dem Letzten wie hoch der bei mir befüllt ist .

Aber vielleicht brems ich die Pumpe durch den Grafakühler aus ...ka  ,  wie Sh33p82 angeschnitten hat .


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du vielleicht dieses Problem?


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab dir ma ein Bild gepostet , aba wie ich grad sehe muss ich bald mal etwas Wasser auffüllen . 

Und noch ne Frage an Daxtrose un CO und an alle die sich auskennen : Hab die Wasserkühlung  seit ca 1/2 Jahr , und wie ihr sehen könnt , in den Fotos im Bilderthread die auch vor nem halben Jahr gemacht wurden , da ist noch viel Farbstoff in der Flüsssigkeit. Jetzt nichtmehr, wo is der hin , bzw is das ein Zeichen die Flüssigkeit zu tauschen ? Oder ist das normal?


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast Du denn für ein Farbstoff genommen? Es kann sein, dass es ausgeflockt ist und sich die Reste irgendwo im System festgesetzt haben. 
Habe meine Wasserkühlung allerdings auch erst seit Oktober am laufen und kann nicht wirklich aus Erfahrung berichten. Ich selbst benutze das Feser One Cooling Fluid und habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Der UV-Effekt soll mit der Zeit nachlassen, aber auch davon habe ich in den fast vier Monaten nichts beobachten können.


----------



## nemetona (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gäbe es mehrere Möglichkeiten, entweder dein Wasserzusatz verändert seine Pikmentierung durch Einflüsse wie z.B. UV-Licht, oder die Pikmente setzen sich in deinen Wakükomponenten ab.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ka    ... hab die Fertigmischung von Aquatuning , war wesentlich preiswerter und die Tante versicherte mir : da ist das selbe drin . Ich wollte auch erst bei der Bestellung Innovatek , und sie meint das halt. Hab ihr vertraut , weil ich da ja eh en Paket von 400 Tacken geschnürrt hatte und alles bekommen hab was ich mir wünschte . "feilschen konnt ich auch noch    40 eus " , aba egal . Ich hoffe es meldet 
sich jemand der sich auskennt

PS: Ist eine Fertigmischung , Zusätze extra hab ich nicht drin. Die sind ja schon bei.
UV-Lampe auch nicht. ...........Ich dachte mir halt vielleicht ist das wie son Indikator , wenn die Farbe ganz weg ist sollte man wechseln..?


Bin jamal :^^   auf ruyven macarans  Antwort gespannt , Der oda die das  , kennt sich ja überall aus


----------



## nemetona (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Kurzwellige ultraviolette Licht ist auch Bestandteil des normalen Tageslichtes, d.h. über deine Blau-Transparenten Schäuche, die zum externen Radi gehen. ist dein Kühlmittel der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit dem Zusatz, welchen Daxtrose verwendet, wäre deine Kühlflüssigkeit auch jetzt noch intensiv farbig  Das AT Protect Fertigmittel bietet 1. kein richtiges rot, sondern bestensfalls rosa/lia und 2. habe ich schon mehrfach gesehen und "live" erlebt, das es ausflockt, oder wie bei dir, in der Intensität ziemlich schnell nachlässt !


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war leider nicht die Frage , aba danke ..........


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir halt vielleicht ist das wie son Indikator , wenn die Farbe ganz weg ist sollte man wechseln..?


 
Wenn dies Deine Frage ist (ist zumindest ein ? am Satzende), dann:
Nein, es ist kein gewollter Indikator.


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher , warte lieber ma auf kompetente Antworten alias r-macaran  


PS:Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler könnt ihr behalten


----------



## GoZoU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du eh nur die Meinung eines Users zulassen willst, dann schreib ihm doch gleich ne PN. Jedenfalls macht es keinen Sinn wenn hier jeder versucht dir zu helfen und du es mit einem "" abtust. AT Protect ist einfach nicht das Wahre, Google dürfte das bestätigen.  Mehr als ein ungewollter Farbverlust steckt also nicht dahinter, vielleicht solltest du auch mal die FAQs aus meiner Sig lesen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Robär (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht dieses Problem?



Hmm ich glaube nicht, dass ich das Problem habe. Kann schlecht nachschauen weil der Watercool Silentstar drumherum ist und dieser fest verbaut ist. Hab aber in deinem Link gelesen, dass das Problem, des Strudels, beim Watercool Aufsatz nicht möglich ist und eben diesen hab ich auf der Laing drauf.

Mal noch ne andere Frage: Hat jemand Tipps bzgl. der Entlüftung für mich? Bin hier schon ewig am Frickeln. Im übrigen hab ich nur eine Stelle an den ich schauen kann ob Luftblasen im System sind oder nicht und das ist der Ein - und Ausgang des AGB (verwende schwarzen Schlauch und AGB). Die Luftblasen sind beim Auslass des AGB, beim Einlass ist es schwierig zu erkennen. Was kann ich den davon halten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Bin jamal :^^   auf ruyven macarans  Antwort gespannt , Der oda die das  , kennt sich ja überall aus



"Der" 
Und ich bin mitnichten der Einzige hier, der Ahnung hat.

Z.B. in dem Fall hier bin ich sogar ein komplett falscher Ansprechpartner - da ich kein Interesse an Optikmodding habe und gefühlte  98% der Nutzer von Farbzusätzen Probleme mit denen haben, beschränkt sich meine Einstellung auf "Finger weg".
Genaugenommen gehöre ich zu den standhaften Verfechtern des "Wasserzusatz ist was für Weicheier"-Prinzips und hab sogar meinen Alu-Netzteilkühler "auf Verlust" betrieben. (mit mäßigem Erfolg. Bei der Korroisionsgeschwindigkeit wäre der auch nach 5-6 Jahren noch dicht gewesen)

Und aus eigenen Erfahrungen mit Farbe kann ich nur sagen, dass *was auch immer der Vorbesitzer meines größten Radis genommen hat* dein Problem mit der verschwundenen Farbe beheben sollte.
Ich hab das Ding jedenfalls vor dem Einbau zweimal für 3-4 Minuten gespühlt (davor und dazwischen eingeweicht), danach kam eigentlich nichts mehr.
Jetzt, 3 Jahre, ~20l destilliertem Wasser an Füllungen, Spülungen mit 60-70l Leitungswasser und 20l Zitronensäure verfärben sich die Schläuche nach einiger Zeit immer noch blau. 


Bezüglich Schaum dann vielleicht doch noch was nützliches:
Auf deinem Bild seh ich keinem und leichte Luftblasenbildung ist normal, wenn der AGB mit der Pumpenleistung nicht fertig wird. (Welcher AGB mit einer Laing am besten klar kommt, kann ich dir ebenfalls nicht sagen - ich bin Silencer. Bei den meisten Leuten scheint es aber zu reichen, wenn sie durch ein Objekt im AGB die Ausbildung eines Strudels verhindern)


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ums mal so zu sagen ... das fertiggemisch mit UV von Aquatuning ... lass es ... ich habs auch drin und meine kühler, agb, schläuche schauen aus wie sau ... werd ich morgen eventuell mal auseinander nehmen und putzen


----------



## On/OFF (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Vielen Dank ruyven macaran , schön formuliert , bringt mich aba kein Stück weiter  .  war aba lustikk ...........     

Und zu Gozuo :  ich hör nicht nur auf eine Meinung , wie du siehst ^^  . Fand nemetona seine und deine noch am ehesten hilfreich ,   also thx


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Arg, 30 Minuten unter Alarmtönen um raus zu bekommen dass mCubed in den Standardsettings meinte für Fehlerzustand 0(=kein Fehler) alle Notfallregister zu ziehen .
Jetzt wo das behoben ist läuft mein neuer BigNG wie gewünscht.*froi*


----------



## GoZoU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



On/OFF schrieb:


> ^^ Vielen Dank ruyven macaran , schön formuliert , bringt mich aba kein Stück weiter  .  war aba lustikk ...........
> 
> Und zu Gozuo : ich hör nicht nur auf eine Meinung , wie du siehst ^^ . Fand nemetona seine und deine noch am ehesten hilfreich , also thx



Ah, na dann. Freut, wenn es hilfreich war  


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ich eigentlich komplett Blind oder gibt es in der großen Weite des Internets im Moment genau einen Händler bei welchem ein Temperatursensor für G1/4 Verschraubung vorrätig ist?


----------



## PrEdaToR (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich komplett Blind oder gibt es in der großen Weite des Internets im Moment genau einen Händler bei welchem ein Temperatursensor für G1/4 Verschraubung vorrätig ist?





so einer


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist eben genau der einzige den ich finde.
Da ich aber auch noch einen Cardreader und anderes Zeugs brauche hatte ich eigentlich gehofft in einem anderen Shop mit mehr Auswahl an sonstigen PC-Teile fündig zu werden, aber beim A-C Shop ist der Sensor überhaupt nicht lieferbar, bei Caseking erst am 30. und ansonsten kann ich nirgendwo einen finden. 

Versendet AT eigentlich noch im Brief? Früher konnte man das ja von Hand anpassen lassen, aber die entsprechende Klausel gibt es in der Beschreibung der Versandmöglichkeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ist schon komisch! 
Frag doch beim A-C Shop nach, wie lange es dauert, bis er einen hat. Meistens geht das ziemlich schnell. Einfach anrufen!


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werd wohl eine Bestellung bei Caseking und eine bei AT machen.
Zumindest laut Forum scheint Briefversand auf Anfrage immer noch zu gehen, dann ist das mit den Versandkosten ja nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CosH Computersysteme - Der Online-Shop für Overclocking, Modding, Wasserkühlung und Netzwerk
Thermosensor G1/4 auf 10/8mm, EUR 13.90 --> www.cool4pc.de - Ihrem Spezialist für Casemodding und Wasserkühlung


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind beide In-Line, ich hab nach "Stöpseln" gesucht(will mich nicht auf 8mm ID festlegen).

P.S.: Verdammt, jetzt ist mein NT das lauteste Bauteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aso, sowas: TEMP Thermosensor G1/4" Verschraubung, EUR 7.79 --> www.cool4pc.de - Ihrem Spezialist für Casemodding und Wasserkühlung

Irgendwann werdet ihr mir alle auf dem Fanless-Trip folgen


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt erst mal AT eine Mail geschrieben sie sollen mir doch eine Bestellung mit Briefversand erstellen.
cool4pc ist aber immerhin ein guter Link fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## Digger (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heyho, ich hab mal ne allgemeine frage, gibt es zur zeit einen besseren PLEXI-cpu-kühler als den EK Supreme?
ich guck halt gerne in meine teile rein. leider is die spitze (HK 3) nur als pom bzw kupfer zu haben...


e:  thermaltake "high-end-innovativ" kühler gibts ja auch schon  kennt wer zufällig nen paar leistungswerte oder bilder in action ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ake-Aqua-RX-Series-R2-UFO-CPU-K-hler-EOL.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo hab ich mal einen gesehen, die Werte waren unterirdisch 
Neben dem EK Supreme gibt es noch den Cuplex XT di mit Einblick, bei starken Pumpen liegt der auch vorne.


----------



## Digger (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab jedenfalls ne schicke laing 

der cuplex sieht auch nich schlecht aus...aba lästs sich nich wirklich beluchten, wie der supreme.
na gutz dann bleib ich noch bei dem supreme


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so als aktueller Tipp:
XfX 9800GTX+ ist heute zack-des-tages bei Alternate und so in geringer Stückzahl zum niedrigeren Preis und ohne Versand zu haben. Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge ist XfX der einzige Hersteller, der noch 9800GTX+ im wakütauglichen Referenzdesign fertigt.
Zack des Tages


----------



## GoZoU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> heyho, ich hab mal ne allgemeine frage, gibt es zur zeit einen besseren PLEXI-cpu-kühler als den EK Supreme?
> ich guck halt gerne in meine teile rein. leider is die spitze (HK 3) nur als pom bzw kupfer zu haben...
> 
> 
> ...



Nexxxos XP Bold Highflow X2?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich verlagere mal die Diskusion aus dem Bilderthread hier her:



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Edit: was ich noch vor habe ist den ollen Deckel etwas zu tunen, habe vor das Durchlassloch für den Ein- und Auslass zu vergrößern..könnte man da einfach mit einem Bohrer Hand anlegen?





Olstyle schrieb:


> Von Hand einen Plexi-Deckel aufbohren?!
> Mit etwas Glück hast du danach nur einen Riss im Deckel und er fällt nicht gleich ganz auseinander.



nein ich dache ehr daran dies sozusagen auf eine bestimmte Größe auszufräsen das geht doch mit einem Bohrer und Geduld und Öl als Kühlmittel.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du deine Messungen mit/ohne Jumper mal machen würdest sollte dabei sowieso schon raus kommen dass der Ultra-Mod keinen Vorteil bringt, also warum weiter tunen?

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall nicht an Plexi wagen, dazu ist mir das Zeug zu porös. Bei POM sieht es da schon anders aus.

P.S.: Hab meinen Post aus dem, Bilderfred raus genommen, nicht wundern  .


----------



## nemetona (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dann würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer Ständerbohrmaschiene raten, wo du das Werkstück fixieren kannst.
Kühlmittel brauchst du bestimmt keines, aber einen Scharfen Boher und geringe Drehzahl.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum ich darauf komme mag man sich fragen..ich habe mir den EK Plexi von nemetona angeguckt und festgestellt das dabei der größte unterschied die größeren ein und auslässe sind..sollte es schief gehen könnte ich ja immernoch den EK Plexi kaufen, also schlimm ist es nicht und no Risk no fun..


----------



## nemetona (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist eine gesunde aber manchmal Kostspielige Einstellung 
Wenn es schief geht, hab ich von dem EK V2 noch ein Exemplar in Schwarz in meinen Verkaufsthread. 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den hätte ich dir schon längst abgekauft..nur habe ich der Susi einen neuen (blauen) Ring geschenkt.. also muss es die Plexi version sein...


----------



## nemetona (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie du siehst, meine hat schon nen Blauen Ring 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine natürlich auch hat sie schon lange..irgendwann gleich nachdem AC Shop die hatte habe ich sofort gekauft..


----------



## Dr.House (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Das mit dem Aufbohren würde ich lassen. Die Bohrung wird rau und nicht glatt wie jetzt und mehr Durchfluss wird es nicht bringen (höchstens du musst nen neuen Deckel kaufen)


----------



## PrEdaToR (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagt mal ist es eigentlich egal in welche Richtung man den EK V2 Deckel auf die Laing montiert oder gibts ne bestimmte Richtung?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Richtung ist egal..Susi ist viereckig da geht das schon..


----------



## PrEdaToR (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nagut dann kann ich das ja so machen wies optisch am besten aussieht


----------



## Digger (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is der denn auch besser als der EK? also würde sich das lohnen...glaub nämlich nich oda 



GoZoU schrieb:


> Nexxxos XP Bold Highflow X2?
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


----------



## lordofthe1337 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger: Laut PCGHX ist der X2 in Kühlleistung und Durchfluss besser als der Supreme


----------



## Digger (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ay ok vieln dank für die infos


----------



## GoZoU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob es sich lohnt ist eine ganz andere Frage 
Natürlich lohnt sich ein "Upgrade" an der Spitze nicht. Es sei denn, du legst auf die Optik Wert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


in sachen optik bleibt der EK vorne


----------



## GoZoU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geschmackssache, bei mir steht der Supreme in Sachen Optik ganz weit hinten. Wenn er dir eh besser gefällt würde ich den Wechsel nicht machen. Leistungsmäßig sollten sich die beiden nicht viel nehmen. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## PrEdaToR (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von der Optik her eindeutig die Watercool 3.0

ich werde mir auch demnächst einen zulegen


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von der Optik würde ich immer Plexi Kühler vorziehen. Wäre mal ne umfrage wert..ich mag ehr Plexi-Kühler alla Nexxxos XP Highflow


----------



## Digger (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plexi-Kühler    [x]
pom, etc.      [  ]


ich hab aba mal noch ne frage, wenn ich ein durchflussmesser an ein poweradjust anschließen möchte, und zwar folgenden :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor GMR Transparent G1/2" AG - Highflow 71042
kann ich dan den gleich nehmen? oda muss ich den mit elektronik nehmen ? 
was is diese elektronik genau? 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor GMR Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow Durchflusssensor GMR Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow 71043


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe mal ne Umfrage gestartet!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...welches-cpu-kuehler-design-bevorzugt-ihr.html


----------



## GoZoU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> Plexi-Kühler    [x]
> pom, etc.      [  ]
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst natürlich den mit "Elektronik" nehmen. Die Elektronik gibt ein Signal aus, durch welches das PA den Durchfluss ermittelt. Der ohne "Elektronik" kann sich nur drehen und dient als optische Durchflussanzeige. Über die Plexi-Version des GMR hab ich noch nicht so viel Gutes gehört, ich würde dir daher den aus POM empfehlen.

PS: Vergiss die Adapter nicht 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ok danke


----------



## steinschock (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Morgen meine restlichen Sachen von AT kommen,
hab ich hoffentlich alles zusammen um auf 16/10 umzurüsten.

Werde dann gleich mal einen Betrieb für Oberflächentechnik aufsuchen und schauen  ob es die Feser 16/10 und einige Kleinteile nicht auch in Black Nickel gibt.


----------



## b0s (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werf einfach mal ne Frage in den Raum: Gibts jeden der neuen HK 3 als AM2 Ausführung oder bleibt das dem Topmodell vorbehalten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool hat alle 3 als AMD Variante im Angebot.
(und dem Bild der CU-Version nach sieht er damit sogar deutlich hübscher aus)


----------



## b0s (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok also bei den Shops einfach mal nachfragen. Sie listen nämlich nur unter S775 alle Varianten 

Also ich mag diese durchgehende Platte nicht so gern, find das mit dem Kreuz schon recht Schick für den Sockel 775/1366, aber nur wenige Hersteller bieten auch für den AM2 was eleganteres als ne durchgehende Platte nach oben und unten hin...


----------



## Digger (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu, hat wer die emöglichkeit einen normalen anschluss im vergleich zu einem blacknickel-anschluss fotografieren.
wär sehr nett.

ich kann mir nämlich gar nich genau vorstellen wie viel dunkler die sind.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bild im Anhang


----------



## Digger (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ja was gut zu machen..


----------



## Digger (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe 

dann hab ich gleich noch eine frage:

wie lang is ein GMR durchflussmesser + jeweilige adapter + anschlüsse ?


----------



## bundymania (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

It depends  Der GMR + Aufschraubadapter misst ca. 8,5cm + Anschlüsse deiner Wahl


----------



## Digger (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar das reicht ja schonmal.
anschlüsse weiß ich ja welche ich hier habe 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow Durchflusssensor GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow 71144
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Reduziermuffe G1/4 auf G1/2 IG Reduziermuffe G1/2 auf G1/4 IG 64002
+13mm tülle von Ek.

danke bundy


----------



## bundymania (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Messingversion verzeiht es dir eher, wenn die Aufschraubungen fest angezogen werden und das müssen sie, denn sonst wird das gute Stück nicht dicht ! 

Vergiss die beiden Flachdichtungen nicht bei deiner Bestellung !

Durchflusssensor GMR Messing inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow - A-C-Shop

O-Ring 19 x 12 x 8 mm Flachdichtung NBR50 (Adapter G1/2 und GMR) - A-C-Shop

Reduziermuffe G1/2 auf G1/4 IG - A-C-Shop


----------



## Digger (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ay danke für den tip. aba 10€ mehr für die messing version...

ich hab gleich sogar noch ne frage : kann ich an das PA auch lüfter anschließen oder gar einen temp.sensor ?


----------



## bundymania (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Power Adjust ist nur für die Pumpe geeignet + DFM


----------



## Digger (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danek für die infos.
dichtungsringe sind auch mitbestellt


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde ja eher(vorerst, mit Extrateil geht auch das) auf den Durchflusssensor verzichten und ein BigNG einsetzen. Damit kannst du zig Temps messen und vier Pumpen- oder Lüfter-Kanäle steuern.


----------



## Digger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

temos messen möcht ich gar nich. lüfter steuer ich manuell über drehpotis 

mir gings um die pumpensteuerung und durchfluss.  

leider is mir das bigng auch bissel zu groß.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ding passt in einen Festplattenschacht, das würde ich nicht als soo groß empfinden.

Temp-Sensoren vor der Benutzung zu kalibrieren kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen.
Meine analogen waren im schnitt 20% über der eigentlichen Temperatur.


----------



## Digger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab kein platz in einem festplattenschacht, da stecken die klk-konverter drinne.

zu den tempsensoren : - beim PA kann ich keine anschließen
                               - ich hab bereits ein PA bestellt 
                                - en normalen tempsensor kann man nich kalibrieren oder? hab so einen der eingeschraubt wird und dann die temo auf einem blauen display anzeigt.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kalibrieren geht nur über die Lüftersteuerung. Die zieht dann halt nachträglich etwas vom gemessenen Wert ab.


----------



## steinschock (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde das bei meinem Umbau mit einplanen.

Also beim Testlauf ohne Strom am PC sollte das gut gehen.
Die 2 an der AT Ultra kann ich sogar Kalibrieren.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten ist du hast ein zuverlässiges Thermometer als Referenz.
Bei mir waren das z.B. die beiden digitalen Sensoren welche keine Kalibrierung benötigen und sich aufs halbe grad genau(mehr zeigt die Software nicht an) einig sind.


----------



## steinschock (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich, passt auch schön in den AB.
Denn in der Pumpe konnte ich so schon testen.

Mich interessiert vor allem der nach dem Trippel-Radi direkt nach der Pumpe.

Hab noch einen im AB an einem Scythe Kama aber der Springt um +/- 1,5°C


----------



## Alex89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Wasser für WaKü

WaKü: Siehe Sig "... Rebel9 ..."

hab für meine künftige WaKü schon 1000ml Innovatek Protect Pro fertig Gemisch und wollt fragen, ob ich da jetz G48 dazumischen könnt, damits blau wird!? 
Weil dann bräucht ich für n nächsten Wasserwechsel nimmer den Inno-Kram sondern hätt dann ja noch genug G48 ums mit Dest. Wasser zu benutzen!

Danke schonmal 

MfG Alex


----------



## GoZoU (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde dir das Mischen von zwei Zusätzen nicht empfehlen. Warum hast du dir nicht Inno Protect IP Konzentrat gekauft? Das reicht auch für einige Füllungen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Alex89 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich würde dir das Mischen von zwei Zusätzen nicht empfehlen. Warum hast du dir nicht Inno Protect IP Konzentrat gekauft? Das reicht auch für einige Füllungen.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


Die Frage stell ich mir auch schon seit langem 
Na dann verbrat ich halt das Fertiggemisch und steig dann mal auf G48 um 

Mfg Alex


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schlagt ein Leute ich habe so eben meinen AGB beim Modden zerlegt..wollte ihn mit Spiritus reinigen, das hat er nicht vertragen...bestimmt wegen der kleinen Risschen die schon drin waren und der Verdunstungskälte sind die Spannungen größer geworden...naja Neuer ist schon bestellt..


----------



## b0s (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ei, blöd =/

Ma so ne Frage: Die Magicool und Nexxxos Extreme Radis, sind die vollschwarz oder haben die immer diese blöden silbernen Blenden?


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du meinst die Edelstahl blenden, ich finde sie schick:


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mein Magicool Xtreme Triple ist einfach nur schwarz. Das ist wohl von der Revision abhängig.

Wenn es droht an der Optik zu scheitern kannst du ja einen Swiftech MCR320 nehmen. Der kostet zwar etwas mehr als Magicool/Alphacool, ist dafür aber auch etwas besser und garantiert rein schwarz.


----------



## b0s (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt Geschmacks- und vor allem Sache des Anwendungsgebiets 

Mhm 15 € mehr beim dual bzw. ~10 mehr beim triple sind saftig für bissl mehr schwarz dran. Sind die in Sachen Kühlleistung auch voraus? Hättest du da zufällig nen Test parat?

Auf den Herstellerseiten sind vom extreme Triple sowohl Magicool als auch Nexxxos mit silbernen Blenden abgebildet. Wenn du nen ganz schwarzen hast frag ich ma beim Händler nach ob er schwarze da hat. Produktfotos sind bei Onlineshops ja auch nicht immer das wahre.


----------



## bundymania (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du keine alte Lagerware erwischt, werden die Magicool Extreme Radis seit geraumer Zeit stets mit dem Edelstahlmäntelchen ausgeliefert !


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Mhm 15 € mehr beim dual bzw. ~10 mehr beim triple sind saftig für bissl mehr schwarz dran. Sind die in Sachen Kühlleistung auch voraus? Hättest du da zufällig nen Test parat?


Einen direkten Vergleich zum Magicool kenne ich leider nicht.
Nur positive Userberichte und den Test von Martin im Vergleich mit einem Thermochill dem er sich nur knapp geschlagen geben muss.

Mein Xtreme ist schon was älter(er wird bald zwei) daher auch der Revisionsunterschied.


----------



## mcp (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Alex89 schrieb:


> hab für meine künftige WaKü schon 1000ml Innovatek Protect Pro fertig Gemisch und wollt fragen, ob ich da jetz G48 dazumischen könnt, damits blau wird!?
> Weil dann bräucht ich für n nächsten Wasserwechsel nimmer den Inno-Kram sondern hätt dann ja noch genug G48 ums mit Dest. Wasser zu benutzen!
> 
> Danke schonmal
> ...



Wenn du es blau haben willst, dann kannst du einfach Lebensmittelfarbe dazugeben. Dann haste auch blaues Wasser.

wusitta - Google Bilder


----------



## b0s (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war die entscheidende Info, danke bundymania!
Weißt du zufällig warum das bei den Dual-Versionen anders gehandhabt wird? Oder wird es das gar nicht und die Produktfotos sind falsch?


Der Test macht nen guten Eindruck, sofern mir keine bessere/günstigere Lösung einfällt wird der Swiftech Triple wohl den Zuschlag erhalten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Xtreme ist schon was älter(er wird bald zwei) daher auch der Revisionsunterschied.


Wann hatter denn Geburtstag und gibts ne Party? 


_Edith fragt:_ Kann man bei der externen Befestigung eines Triples mit Abstandshaltern die Schraublöcher nehmen, die einem Dual entsprechen würden? Also ohne dass man sich Sorgen um die Stabilität machen muss.
Sorry dass ich euch so löcher


----------



## bundymania (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei den Dual Radis sieht es nach meiner Erfahrung genau so aus. 
Eastar Radis sind ja bekanntermaßen unter diversen Markennamen im Handel, u.A. Magicool, NexXxos, Zern Tube-Fin, Sub Zero. Wenn du einen Radi ohne Edelstahl möchtest, würde ich einfach mal bei den Händlern anfragen, welches Modell ausgeliefert wird.

Preistipp:

http://www.a-c-shop.de/NexXxoS-Pro-III-Rev-2-3x-120-mm-ohne-Luefter


SUB-ZERO ExodusChill 240

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Radis wird mit 15mm Lüfterabstand gefertigt, sollte also klappen mit der Befestigung über die vorhandenen Löcher, auch was die Stabilität angeht.


----------



## b0s (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade um die Stabilität gings mir. Dann werd ich das wie geplant in Angriff nehmen.

Ich sprach die ganze Zeit über die dicken Extreme's und die empfiehlst mir nun den dünneren. Lohnt sich die zusätzliche Dicke etwa nicht? Den Reviews zufolge aus denen ich mir ein Bild gemacht hab bietet das Modell Xtreme ein recht gutes ausgewogenes Leistungsbild über niedrige bis mittelhohe Drehzahlen hinweg, gemessen am günstigen Preis. Daher hatte ich bisher auf die Dicken geachtet. Sind die dünnen ganz schwarz? 

Watercooling.de kannte ich noch gar nicht, danke


----------



## bundymania (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Extreme ist nach oben raus mit schnell drehenden Lüftern etwas besser als der Slim, der schmalere Radi hat mit langsam drehenden Fans einen kleinen Vorteil. Alzu groß ist der Unterschied natürlich nicht ! Meine Aussage bezüglich des Edelstahlrahmens gilt für beide Varianten  Überlege einfach, ob dir ein kleiner Leistungsschub, welchen der Extreme mit mehr Luftdurchsatz bietet, den Aufpreis von fast 20 € Wert ist.

EffizienzGurus.de - Hardware in Perfektion


----------



## b0s (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich mit vollschwarz unter der 50 € Grenze wohl nicht zu rechnen hab, denke ich spar ich mir beim Triple die paar Euro und greif zum slim. Wobei A-C den nexxxos xtreme grad für 39 im angebot hat. Wenner bei meiner bestellung immernoch im Angebot ist, tu ich die 3 Euronen drauf 

schankedön


----------



## pestlu (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hilfe!
ich glaube ich hab die Steuerplatine von meiner Aquastream XT Ultra gekillt
Habe ausversehen an den Bus Anschluß den FAN ausgang meines Motherboard´s angeschlossen. Seitdem zeigt windows nur ein unbekantes Gerät und Aquasuite zeigt nichts. Ich hoffe mir kann irgendjemand helfen, ne neue Pumpe zu kaufen will ich eigentlich nicht. Die pumpe selbst arbeitet noch.


----------



## GoZoU (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du schonmal beim Support von AC nachgefragt? Die sind eigentlich sehr kulant, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Platinen werden sogar einzeln im Shop angeboten.


----------



## pestlu (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ GoZoU:
habe vorhin mal hingeschrieben,mal warten auf die antwort

@ruyven_macaran:
habe ich auch schon geschaut, nur nicht gefunden


----------



## Robär (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es das was du suchst: Aquacomputer poweradjust USB Version LT für Laing DDC - A-C-Shop?


----------



## pestlu (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Ist es das was du suchst: Aquacomputer poweradjust USB Version LT für Laing DDC - A-C-Shop?


 
leider nein, ich suche wenn schon die steuerplatine einer aquastream xt ultra


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquastream Upgrade Kit auf aquastream XT - Ultra Version Aquacomputer aquastream Upgrade Kit auf aquastream XT - Ultra Version 52079

müsste das sein oder?


----------



## pestlu (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich dachte eher an die reine platine


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm schwer zu sagen obs dies gibt eventuell dann mal bei Aqua-computer direkt fragen


----------



## pestlu (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

laut handbuch gibt es die platine als ersatzteil. hab ich vorhin gemacht per mail.


----------



## pestlu (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute Morgen kam dann auch schon die Antwort von AC. Ich solle die Pumpe einschicken, welche dann entweder für 20€ repariert oder für 40€ die ganze Platine getauscht wird. Da ich auf das Sys nicht verzichten kann, habe ich geantwortet: Ich hätte gerne nur die Platine, der Einbau meinerseits ist kein Prob da ich Elektroniker bin.


----------



## nemetona (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kostet die Platine zum Selbsteinbau dann auch 40€? AC spart ja immerhin die Arbeitsleistung!

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## pestlu (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf die Antwort warte ich noch.
@nemetona
dein durchflussmesser hab ich eingebaut, nur zum testen kam ich noch nicht


----------



## nemetona (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, 256 Pulse/l musst du einstellen, hab ich gestern vergessen dir zu sagen.

Gruß, Nemetona

P.S. Bewertung nicht vergessen


----------



## pestlu (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pulse waren klar, hab mich infomiert. Nur hab ich kein Aquero und die Pumpeenelektronik will ja nicht mehr


----------



## nemetona (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hilft nur auf die neue Platine zu warten.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## pestlu (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, leider.


----------



## pestlu (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neue Platine kostet inkl. 45€. für 75€ kann ich vieleicht eine komplette neue Pumpe bekommen.


----------



## nemetona (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist relativ teuer, da würde ich auch über eine komplette neue Pumpe nachdenken!
Kommt für dich ne Laing in Frage?
Schau mal, sieht sie nicht schön aus?
Oder brauchst du die Features der AS?
Gruß, Nemetona




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pestlu (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre nicht schlecht, bloß was mach ich dann mit dem Durchflußsensor 
Außerdem würde mir dann die Temp.auslesung fehlen


----------



## nemetona (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero oder T-Balancer 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## adler93 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier gibts heute den OCZ Hydroflow für 22€:
Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt wohl nicht mehr!


----------



## pestlu (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@adler93
leider nicht mehr gültig, jetzt kostet er ca.33€

edit: zu Spät


----------



## adler93 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wechselt immer hin und her . Bei mir gibts den noch für 22€.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, jetzt hätte ich ihn auch für 22,99 bestellen können! Aber ich habe ihn ja schon für meinen Zweitrechner für 35,- beim A-C-Shop im November gekauft. 
Ist aber ein Hammerschnäppchen!


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Aquaero oder T-Balancer


Der schluckt DF-Sensoren allerdings nur mit Sensorhub.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was könnte die Ursache dafür sein das soviel Wasser aus meinem AGB verschwindet?...irgendein Anschluß kann ja nur undicht sein? oder ist es der neue AGB? habe ihn getestet ob er dicht hält in dem ich die Luft ordentlich angesaugt habe...blieb alles stramm..könnte es ein Anschluß sein? hilft da evtl. dieses Dichtband (wie heisst es noch gleich?)


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach mal Küchenrolle/Tempos an alle Anschlüsse, dann siehst du ganz schnell wo es feucht wird.
Je nach Größe des Systems können das aber auch einfach Luftblasen gewesen sein die sich erst langsam aufgelöst haben.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja der PC ist seit Mittwoch im Betrieb..habe ihn da zu 85% gefüllt(den AGB mein ich) heute ist der Stand ca. 55 % wo sind die 30 % hin..oder liegt es einfach nur am kleinen AGB(10 cm) das es so aussieht...nach dem das ein tritt was du sagst..


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein 15cm AGB war bei Inbetriebnahme auch mal zu 90% voll. Nach einer Woche waren es dann eher 75% und die hat er bis heute...


----------



## tha_fre4k (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@bundymania & all:

was mich mal intressiern würde, was ihr für digi-cams/spiegelreflex kameras ihr benutzt um eure (z.B. bundymania) echt scharfen fotos/hardware zu "schießen" 

gruuuuuuß


----------



## bundymania (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich verwende eine Canon IXUS 70, dazu manchmal Fotolampen


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die nehm ich auch(zumindest für die etwas schöneren Bilder).
Da sieht man mal wieder was der Fotograf für einen Unterschied macht  .


----------



## steinschock (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stativ und ne Fotolampe werde ich mir auch zulegen, sonst mach ich immer 15 Bilder für ein halbwegs brauchbares. 
Liegt aber wohl eher an dem ungeschickten Fotografen.


----------



## bundymania (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ist auch ne Menge Ausschuss dabei, besonders wenn die Lichtverhätlnisse so schlecht sind, wie momentan und ich keine Lust habe extra die Fotolampen aufzubauen. Die Bilder sind dann etwas körnig, wie die letzten vom Heatkiller. Die musste ich zudem noch aufhellen, mehr Kontrast rein hauen und obendrein nen Glanzeffekt verpassen


----------



## Digger (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab ne schicke Sony A200 DSLR...aba ich bin zu faul für ordentliche lichtverhälrnisse zu sorgen.
un in der regel bearbeite ich die fotos auch noch etwas.


----------



## steinschock (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine sind pur + echt,

aber mehr wegen Unkenntnis.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende eine Canon IXUS 75 mit dem Joby Gorillapod.


----------



## nemetona (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Kodak Z710 hat jetzt ausgedient, seit 2 Tagen nenne ich eine Nikon D80 mein eigen, incl. Objektiv mit Optischen Bildstabilisator.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die Rechnerbilder damit werden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## tha_fre4k (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Meine Kodak Z710 hat jetzt ausgedient, seit 2 Tagen nenne ich eine Nikon D80 mein eigen, incl. Objektiv mit Optischen Bildstabilisator.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie die Rechnerbilder damit werden.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona


war aber eine teure investition !
hobbyfotograf/berufsfotograf oder extra nur für pc fotos ?
wenn nur für pc fotos und sowas wär es schon sehr teuer 
ich selbst hab viel mit digi-cams zu tun, jedochhab ich selbst eine sony dsc-p73 (steinzeit ).
/OT
ne spass bei seite, ab sommer fang ich bei mediamarkt an ...
war schon 2 mal dort ne berufspraktische woche machen.
und so wies aussieht komm ich in die foto-abteilung.
also werden sich evtl. ab sommer bessere fotos und auch hardware zu sehen sein ! 

gruss


----------



## nemetona (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz billig war sie nicht, aber ich sehe dies als Investition in die Zukunft, ich hoffe das ich einige Jahre Freude daran habe.
Hab sie übrigens im MM gekauft 
Die Bezeichnug Hobbyfotograf, ist schon als Maximum zu sehen, obwohl mir die Bilder von PC Hardware, wie sie für mein Tagebuch bisher nötig waren, erst die Grenzen meiner Kodak aufzeigten.

Die Cam. nur für Hardwarebilder anzuschaffen wär wohl bissl übertrieben, sie wird auch zu Ausflügen, Feiern und in dem Urlaubsreisen ihren Einsatz finden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## tha_fre4k (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also bei nikon kann ich dir das generell garantieren, das du lange daran glücklich bist.
cousin arbeitet auch beim MM und hat sie zum mitarbeiterpreis bekommen ... preis kann ich aber leider nicht verraten 
für meine anforderungen wäre ne spiegelreflex schon wieder übertrieben, aber schöne fotos machen die spiegelreflex cams alle.

gruss


----------



## bundymania (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

falls jemand vorhat, sich nen TFC Quadradi zu leisten, ist derzeit eine gute Gelegenheit -> 109 € statt 129 € im AC Shop:

TFC Xchanger - Quad Radiator 480 - A-C-Shop


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von extremst teuer auf sau teuer. Tolle Verbesserung.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TFC Xchanger - Quad Radiator 480 

Hab ihn mir geleistet!


----------



## bundymania (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer die max. Leistung bei nem Quad will, muss nun mal tief in die Tasche greifen...oder es sein lassen und nen anderen kaufen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

wann kommt den endlich wieder der Xchanger 360 nach A-C?

Der 480 passt nicht in mein Cosmso S!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir würde gesagt der kommt so bis in ca.6-8Wochen wieder. Weil die Firma die Produktion für was anderes brauch.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde die Leistung der TFC Radis ja auch beeindruckend, aber imho steht die trotzdem in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



L0cke schrieb:


> meine Laing , nun sind die Kabel von anfang an zusammen, muss eh nur an das Poweradjust
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brauch man sowas Poweradjust?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

@L0cke:
Soll da ein Bild sein?

@CrashStyle:
Wenn nicht eh schon ein zu erweiterndes Aquaero vorhanden ist würde ich jederzeit weider ein BigNG vorziehen da man damit noch eine ganze Reihe mehr Dinge anstellen kann.
Absolut nötig ist aber keins von beiden


----------



## bundymania (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mir würde gesagt der kommt so bis in ca.6-8Wochen wieder. Weil die Firma die Produktion für was anderes brauch.


 

ja, afaik produzieren die gerade Monsta Radis auf Hochtouren


----------



## bundymania (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Anstatt die Laing mit dem P.A. runter zu regeln, könnte man sie auch gut entkoppeln, hat lautstärketechnisch nen ähnlichen Effekt und ist günstiger


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab unsere Unterhaltung mal zum Quatschen verschoben.

Entkoppeln ist bei der Laing imho eh Pflicht, aber wenn sie dann noch zu laut pfeift kann man immer noch regeln.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



Olstyle schrieb:


> @L0cke:
> Soll da ein Bild sein?
> 
> @CrashStyle:
> ...



Härtest du da einen link würde mir das gerne mal anschauen.

MFG Chris


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mCubed Information Technology GmbH


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich such zur Zeit einen Laden, der idealerweise
- PVC Schlauch in 7,5/10 oder 7/10
- 4/6er Verschraubungen für G1/4"
- 4/6er Verschraubungen für M5 zu akzeptablen Preisen
- So775 Halterungen für den Heatkiller 2.*0*
führt.
Bislang hab ich für erstere noch gar keinen Shop gefunden (es sei denn, ich kauf 8x1 Inno, aber die boykottier ich eigentlich) und für die hinteren 3 nur 3 verschiedene...
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp, der mir ettliche € Versandkosten ersparrt?


----------



## bundymania (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bis auf die Backplate müssten Timmer oder Landefeld.de alles haben - lohnt sich aufgrund des Portos aber wahrscheinlich weniger und 2. glaube ich, das Timmer nicht an Privatleute versendet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht Backplate - die Halteplatte selbst.
Backplate bekommt man vergleichsweise einfach, aber "Ersatzteile" bestenfalls für den 2.0.
Und ich geb dir recht: Die Läden machen beide nicht den Eindruck, als würde ich zur Zielgruppe gehören


----------



## MrMazel23 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
wollte mal was fragen und keinen neuen Theard aufmachen.

Kann mir jemand sagen oder unterschied zwischen dem WC HeatKiller v3.0 und WC HeatKiller v3.0 LC ist? 
Werde auch aus der Produkt beschreibung nicht schlau und hier habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Thx


----------



## nemetona (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Unterscheiden sich ein wenig im internen Aufbau, so kommt die Vollkupfer Version auf etwa 1-2k bessere Werte, und unterscheiden sich beim Material des Deckels, der HK 3.0 besteht komplett aus Cu, und der LC besitzt einen Deckel aus Kunststoff.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## MrMazel23 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Nemetona,
Klar den Lt von WC HK 3 mit Pom Deckel hab ich gesehen!
Aber Aquatuning hat drei Versionen im Programm einmal den Vollkupfer für 63€, dann eine Version die LC heißt für knapp 35€ und dann den Lt mit Pom-deckel für 44€.
Und ich verstehe den unterschied nicht zwischen dem teurem und den für 35€.

Thx


----------



## Digger (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

LT = kupfer + pom-deckel

LC = einfachere kühlflächestruktur. sie ist nich so fein wie bei den anderen beiden versionen.
       (man könnte auch *L*ow *C*ost sagen )


----------



## MrMazel23 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay
Das leuchtet mir ein.
Dann doch lieber den teuren kaufen.

Thx


----------



## b0s (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würds nicht _unbedingt_ machen.

Die Unterschiede sind marginal, zwischen CU und LT ca. 1 K, der LC ist nochma 1K darunter. Also imho gibt der LT die beste Figur ab, selbst der LC ist noch guten Gewissens empfehlbar und ein Top Kühler. Der CU ist was für die Leute, denen die Optik gefällt und wichtig ist und/oder die das absolute maximum haben wollen.

Will ihn dir aber natürlich nicht ausreden


----------



## bundymania (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Unterschiede sind in der Tat relativ gering - ein LC wartet übrigens in meinem V: Thread auf einen neuen Besitzer 

Kühlertest: OCZ Hydroflow, Ybris BLACK PEARL, EK Supreme, Heatkiller 3.0, Inno G-Flow - AwardFabrik - Forum


Die separaten Halterungen für S775 und S1366 kommen bald in die Shops - momentan haben die Watercool Mädels alle Hände voll zu tun, genug Kühler zu produzieren


----------



## b0s (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bundy's Test war übrigens meine Quelle 
Top Test btw


----------



## bundymania (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

thx


----------



## gdfan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt ein toller Test


----------



## MrMazel23 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mir gerade den auch nochmal durch gelesen.
Der Preis reizt ein um die LC Version zu kaufen wenn die unterschiede nur geringfügig sind.
Aber kann es sein das Aquatunig den ohne Montagematerial ausliefert?
Wenn ja dann ist es doch sinnlos denn zukaufen und das Material extra, dann kann man auch den Lt oder Cu kaufen.


----------



## bundymania (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kommst du darauf ? bei meinem LC war das komplette Montagematerial natürlich dabei 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...r-razer-maus-cherry-tastatur-adapter-etc.html


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Montagematerial sollte selbstverständlich dazu sein, im A-C-Shop ist der LC mit Montagematerial beworben.
Wenn du unbedingt bei AT bestellen möchtest, würde ich vorher Telefonisch oder per Mail nachfragen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## MrMazel23 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja es steht so bei denen im o-shop, dort wird das Montagematerial nicht auf gelistet. (oder hab ich mich verlesen?)
Aber werde mal A-C-Shop schauen was die so haben.

Thx


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da bekommst du bei Vorkasse noch 3% Rabatt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das finde ich bei A-C-Shop gut wen Vorkasse machst bekommst noch 3%! Auch mit Selbstüberweisung finde ein super Möglichkeit bei A-C zu zahlen.


----------



## Sh33p82 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Robär

Werd die hinteren mal tauschen und testen, wie es dann mit der Belüftung aussieht, ob sich da was verbessert!
Also ich hab die Enermax an ner Aquaero angeschlossen, brauchst dann aber einen Adapter auf 3Pin wegen dem PWM anschluss, weil die Anschlüsse auf'm Aquaero zu eng zusammen liegen.
Habe die 92er auf 777 Rpm laufen und die 120er auf 612 Rpm das sind je ca 50% und so sind sie nicht mehr zu hören für mich, echt wunderbar. (ca. 70 cm Entfernug)
Auf 100% sind sie alle hörbar, aber ich habe schon schlimmere Lüfter gehabt, würd mal sagen, das sie nen ticken lauter sind als die Loonies. Angegeben sind die 92er mit 19dB und die 120er mit 14dB.
Das schöne ist, das die Beleuchtung selbst auf 50% noch super hell ist, sieht man ja auf den Fotos.
Was ich nur wirklich schade finde, ist, das die Lackierung auf vereinzelten Lüfterblättern nicht glatt und glänzend ist, sondern wie gespachtelt und gepinselt wirkt und das sie an den Randern unsauber verarbeitet sind.
Da erwarte ich eigentlich von einen fast 17€ Lüfter mehr!!!


----------



## bundymania (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du wüsstest, wie wenig die Dinger in der Herstellung kosten, würdest du dich vermutlich noch mehr ärgern !


----------



## Sh33p82 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das möchte ich gar nicht wissen!
Aber schon bekloppt, wenn man bedenkt was man für Sachen ausgibt, die einem gefallen. 
Andere Lüfter hätten es auch getan, nur die sehen dann halt nicht so aus.
Egal, ich bin soweit glücklich und das ist es was zählt!


----------



## bundymania (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das stimmt schon, wenn es danach ginge, müssten besonders wir Wakü/Moddingleute den ganzen Tag sowas machen:


----------



## MrMazel23 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nemetona

hab vorhin mal im A-C Shop gestöbert, ja der ist bei manchen sachen echt günstiger als AT.

Hat aber nicht so viel an Auswahl wie AT, in sachen Schläuche und Kühler z.b. fehlt dort ein GPU-Voll-Kühler für eine GF8800GTX (G80)

Gruss


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im shop ist da gerade keiner, bei Artikeln die er im Moment nicht im Angebot hat, kannst du auch per Mail anfragen. Gelegentlich kann er Kurzfristig den Artikel über seinen Großhändler besorgen.
Der A-C-Shop ist ein kleines Unternehmen, und kann sich nicht von jeden Artikel unzählige auf Lager legen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## MrMazel23 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das so ist, dann verstehe ich das.
Und wenn er extra bestellungen auch macht finde ich das cool.

Danke nochmal Nemetona


----------



## Robär (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Sh33p82

Danke dir für die Antwort 

Dann werden wohl 2x S-Flex 800rpm und 2x gute 92mm bei mir verbaut. Will nämlich auch schon seit einer Weile das Temjin in schwarz erstrahlen lassen. Aber scheinbar gibt es keine wirklichen guten weiße LED Lüfter. Werds dann wohl mit Flexlights machen und einer LED im/am AGB.


----------



## Sh33p82 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, wenn die Lüfter nur einen kleinen Luftstrom erzeugen sollen, dann reichen die allemal und runtergeregelt echt nicht hörbar!
Musst halt selbst wissen, ob du die kleinen Mankos hinnehmen kannst?!
Flexlights kann ich dir diese empfehlen, hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, wie gut die leuchten können! Die liegt nämlich hinter meinem MB.
LED kommt auch noch in blau in meinen AGB, mal sehen wies wirkt, leider fehlte die LED bei meiner letzten Lieferung, soll aber nachgeschickt werden, hoffe sie kommt morgen! 
Hast du dein Temjin schwarz lackiert von innen??
Spiele mit dem Gedanken es Pulverlackieren zu lassen, weiss nur nicht wo?!?!


----------



## Robär (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein hab ich nicht, ist noch Original. Danke auch für den Link.


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Wakü-ler,

habe mir gedacht ich Frage kurz in dem Laberthread hier ob meine Bestellung so ok ist - würde mich über Feedback freuen!

die Hardware ist im Großen ein Core i7 920 - OC und eine GTX 280 OC.

In meinem Tower haben leider nur für 4 einzelne 120er Radiatoren Platz - weil ich keine großen Flex oder umbauaktionen möchte.

die Idee ist erstmal folgende:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2gh3-3l-jpg.html

und soll aus diesen Komponenten bestehen:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2gh3-3k-jpg.html

Ist das so in Ordnung? Oder soll ich irgendwelche Komponenten wechseln? Werde mir später noch einen Durchflusssensor dazukaufen.

Außerdem: auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich den Tower im ausgeschalteten Zustand kippen möchte (Umbau o.ä.) - gibt es da optimierte AGBs?- in den Faqs hab ich nix gefunden.

Gruß aus Berlin
Ruben


----------



## MrMazel23 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
so ich starte hier mal ein versuch mir nochmal Tips und anregungen für meine Wakü zu holen.
Da ich keinen eigenen Thread auf machen möchte und hier doch mehr Leute reinschauen.

Also ich habe vor mir zu zulegen

CPU-Kühler WC HK 3.0 LC
Radi MagiCool Dual Slim (muss in ein CM-690 passen)
Pumpe AC Aquastream XT Standart
Schlauch MasterKleer
Anschlüsse G1/4 auf 13/10
AGB XSPC 5,25 Bay

das sollte doch für ein C2D E6600@3,2GHz reichen

und später sollte noch meine GF 8800GTX dazu kommen.

Danke im vorraus für die Hilfe und Tips.

Thx


----------



## Sh33p82 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst du wirklich 4 Single Radiatoren verbauen?? 
Wie wäre es mit einem 360er, 480er oder nem Mora bzw. Evo extern??
Wenn du beim A-C-Shop bestellst, würde ich den Feser oder den Masterkleer empfehlen, die lassen sich sehr gut verlegen.


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer ist nicht auf Lager - würdest du den denn eher empfehlen? bestelle eh erst Ende Februar.

Extern geht nicht - das versaut mir die cleane Optik
Spricht denn irgendwas gegen die 4 x 120er? Außer das doofe Gefühl und dem Aufpreis?

Das Problem ist, dass ich meinen Tower bereits so umgebaut habe um einen Windtunnel zu haben - jetzt kam ich auf die Wasserkühlungsidee - da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig außer die 120er zu nehmen. Außerdem habe ich bei Durchzugsbelüftung auch gleich wieder den Windtunnel-Effekt um die restlichen Komponenten zu kühlen - ich finds eigentlich ganz genial - was meinst du dazu?


----------



## b0s (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hastt du Fotos von deinem Towerinnenleben, damit man sich das mal konkret anschauen kann?


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aktuell nicht... bin noch dabei die Kiste aufzubauen... ist ein Selfmade-MDF-Tower

Aber die Skizze in meinem erstem Post zeigt es vom Prinzip gut - 2 Lüfter blasen rein - dann folgt ein paralleler Luftstrom und 2 weitere Lüfter pusten auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. Dazwischen liegt nur das Mainboard - Laufwerke sind in den Deckel gewandert.


----------



## Sh33p82 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch ruhigen Gewissens den TFC Schlauch nehmen, der ist zwar steifer als der Masterkleer, aber lässt sich genauso gut verlegen.
Also von der Kühlfläche sollten die vier single Radis ja reichen, aber so Hundertprozentig kann ich dir das auch nicht sagen, leider.


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok gut - dann läuft es auf einen Selbstversuch hinaus *g* 

bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die Kühlfläche exakt einem QuadRadiator entspricht, wenn nicht sogar mehr, da ja mehr Seitenfläche (jedoch ungekühlt) hinzukommt.

Was mir noch brennt, ist die Geschichte mit dem Neigen des Towers... Eigentlich ist sone Wakü ja eine geschlossene dichte Sache... aber was kann passieren, wenn ich das Teil auf die Seite lege... oder überkopf... Wenn dann Luft in das System kommt müsste durch den AGB doch alles wieder rauskommen oder? Außerdem sollte der AGB dann wohl auch der höchste Punkt im Wassersystem sein, nicht dass sich die Blasen oben vorm CPU sammeln - oder gibt es da neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, sollten alle Lüfter der Radis ins Gehäuse blasen, damit sie nicht mit der warmen Luft des Gehäuseinneren arbeiten müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ru3en schrieb:


> Außer das doofe Gefühl und dem Aufpreis?



Der Durchfluss dürfte nen Tick schlechter sein und wenn die Luft mehrere Radiatoren hintereinander passiert (ich vermute mal ein Teil saugt rein, ein Teil bläst raus?) arbeiten die natürlich nicht mit voller Effizienz - aber prinzipiell: Nein.


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

externer Bild-Link entfernt
http://s3b.directupload.net/file/d/1695/ccbdn9po_jpg.htm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, sowas in der Art dürfte das ergeben.
Wobei mir genaue Messergebnisse nicht bekannt sind, intuititv würde ich das ganze in der Nähe eines extra-dicken Duals einschätzen - und n Thermochill Dual kommt afaik an einen normalen Triple ran.


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann arbeiten sie maximal so Effektiv wie 2 120er? 

Oder schon noch wie ein Tripple?

vergleichbar mit dieser Kombination? (Doppelradiatoren)


----------



## Digger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich würd dir ja schonma zu dicken radis, statt diesen slim, raten. da kannste schön langsame (leise) lüfter einsetzen und hast bessere leistung.

außerdem wird die leistung deiner radis nich ganz so weit runtergehen wie bei deiner zeichnung.

mal zum vergleich bei mir: ich hab 2 lüfter die reinpusten und drei radis pusten raus.
wenn ich die seitenwand öffne, sodass der radi frische luft ansaugt sinkt die temp um ca 2-3°C.
im vergleich zu den temps, wenn er die warme innenluft ansaugt.


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tip

hier ist ein Test vom Thermochill 120.3er

EffizienzGurus.de - Hardware in Perfektion


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann eher die hier?:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME SINGLE 120 Radiator 35042

MagiCool XTREME SINGLE 120 Radiator 25,99 €*


----------



## Digger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vergiss ma bitte diese thermochill sofort wieder. inzwischen wurden die geschlagen von den feser radis. außerdem mus man bei den thermochill die gewinde für die lüfter selber bohren ... blabla...

hja die magicool sind nich schlecht.


----------



## Ru3en (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar! Danke.

Hat noch jmd ne Info für mich bez. Tower mit Wakü kippen oder auf den Kopf stellen? Was muss ich beachten?


----------



## Digger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja auf kopf stellen is vllt nich sooo optimal 
dann könnt3e sich luft in der pumpe sammeln und du müsstest wieder in ruhe dein system entlüften lassen.

aba kippen is kein ding. das musst du sogar tun, um den krislauf vernünftig entlüften zu können.
der agb muss nichzwingend das höchtse im kreislauf sein, hauptsache er ist höher als die pumpe.

bei vielen is der radi das höchste, da der meist aufm/unterm deckel sitzt.
es wird sich die luft dann auch nich da sammeln, da dort immer durchfluss herrscht, im gegensatz zum agb, wo ja extra platz ist, woe sich die luft sammeln kann


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ru3en schrieb:


> alles klar! Danke.
> 
> Hat noch jmd ne Info für mich bez. Tower mit Wakü kippen oder auf den Kopf stellen? Was muss ich beachten?


 
Bring die Radis so an, dass die Anschlüsse beide oben sind oder der Einlauf unten und der Auslauf oben. Dann klappt es mit dem Befüllen und Entlüften besser.


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wers noch nicht gesehen hat... großes Update.....


[Projekt] Worklog Umstieg auf Lian Li V1010 (vormals V350) - Seite 8 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab da ma ne frage will mir ne wakü zu legen habe nur ein problem wes nicht ob die in mein  AERO ENGINE 2 PASST ???


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss sie denn INS Gehäuse passen?


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte sie schhon meinst du ich soll ein externes system nehm ?



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sysProfile: ID: 64095 - DarkDarek


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann ja auch nur den Radi nach draussen bauen.
Wobei mich das jetzt auf Dauer doch so gestört hat dass ein größeres Gehäuse her musste(da sollen dann gleich ein Triple und ein Dual rein )


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also kann ich das vergessen da eine einzubauen ??


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mess doch mal aus, ob du Platz für einen Dual im Deckel und einen Single vor einem 120er Lüfterplatz hast!


----------



## MrMazel23 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach was nicht passt, wird dann ebend passend gemacht!

Nicht so kreativlos sein


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also hinten im gehäuse ist ein 140 mm lüfter
kann bilder rein machen aber nicht wundern ist noch nciht richtig verkabelt kabel sind noch ein bissl unordentlich


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab das gleiche
hinten ist bei mir nen 120mm 
man bringt keinen 360 im gehäuse unter


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie siehts mit einem Dual und einem Single aus?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So voll beleuchtet ohne externe Lichtquelle mag zwar "cool" sein, aber damit man was erkennt solltest du die Bilder mal bei Licht machen .


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

240 nur oben 120 hinten ist möglich
kommt auf nt an, wenns lang ist bleibt nur oben drauf zu machen


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann würde ich einen 120er hinten und oben den 240er verbauen. Beides Magicool slim.


----------



## Freestyler808 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup so siehts aus
miss mal den abstand vom nt bis ganz vorne


----------



## McZonk (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Dann würde ich einen 120er hinten und oben den 240er verbauen. Beides Magicool slim.


Nen 120er hätt ich noch da  Bei Interesse - PN!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner kommt in ca. einer Woche auch raus *Konkurrenz mach*


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also von nt bis zum ersten laufwerk sind es 16cm !!!!!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du die Laufwerke nicht weiter unten einsetzen?


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch kann ich einen tiefer dann sind es 32cm
habe dann noch so ne frage habe nen x2 4000+ bis wie viel grad darf er unter volllast will den lüfter ein bssl runterdrehen


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 32cm reichen locker für einen Dual-Radi.
Allerdings wird die Luft da oben auch mit den LWs eins tiefer reichlich dünn. 
Entweder du bekommst die Laufwerke zwei Schächte weiter nach unten oder du lässt den Radi wohl besser nach oben aus dem Gehäuse gucken.


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich machen kann das laufwerk 3 nach unten setzen und was is mit meiner temp weiß da einer was messe mit fanspeed unter volllast 53 C ist das noch normal und bis wie viel ist überhaupt normal??


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich will mir eine WaKÜ gür mein system zusammenstellen aber aus platz gründen muss ich alle bauteile bis auf den kühlblock nach oben verlagern, (also  Radi, Pumpe, AGB)  weil der AGB an der höchsten stelle ist frag ich mich jetzt ob alles ohne Probleme Funktionieren wird wenn ich es so einabuen würde


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schon gesagt, AGB an der göchsten Stelle ist das optimum.
Was für ein Case hast du?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

irgendein Noname case  das bord nimmt fast die ganze fläche des Gehäuses ein, nur zwichen netzteil und DVD laufwerk ist platz um schläuche da durch zu verlegen


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hört sich nicht wirklich zufrieden an! Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, auch noch 70,- in ein anständiges Gehäuse zu investieren - wenn's das Budget zu lässt! Zum Beispiel das CoolerMaster RC690!


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das gehäuse ist zwar klein ich bin damit aber eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du mal ein Foto posten könntest, wär dies auch hilfreich.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay hier kommt das bild nicht die beste quali aber ist ja nicht so wichtig


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde versuchen die Pumpe unten im HDD Käfig zu Installieren.
Was für eine Pumpe und AGB möchtest du verwenden?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Aquastream XT von Aquacomputer beim AGB bin ich mir noch net sicher, was das gehäuse betrifft will ich nicht wechseln da mein altes mir noch gute aufrüst möglichkeiten gibt also bohren und sowas außerdem würde ich ungern ein neues Gehäuse zersägen und durchlöchern um ne WaKü anzubringen


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquastream ist ne gute Pumpenwahl.
Schau dir mal diesen AGB an, den kannst du Platzsparend in einen freien 5,25" Schacht montieren.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab auch bereits den hier begutachtet und denke der wird mir reichen weil nur die CPU gekühlt wird Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - -mini für Shuttle- und andere Barebones Alphacool AGB-mini für Shuttle- und andere Barebones 45007


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AGB-Größe und Kühlleistung sind unabhängig voneinander. Du kannst also so oder so auch einen Mini-AGB nehmen.
Nur das Befüllen ist dann weniger komfortabel.


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

probleme kann ich ausschließen da die ganze Konstruktion außerhalb des Gehäuses ist wird das befüllen nicht so schwer


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

so wird die wakü dann am ende aussehen 
Artikel        Einzelpreis       Summe        Entfernen

    OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block (Art.Nr.: 10198)
ab Lager ab Lager
    38,99 €*     38,99 €*     

    Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version (Art.Nr.: 49050)
ab Lager ab Lager
    68,99 €*     68,99 €*     

    Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" (Art.Nr.: 52003)
ab Lager ab Lager
    3,49 €*     3,49 €*     

    Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" (Art.Nr.: 52001)
ab Lager ab Lager
    3,49 €*     3,49 €*     

    Alphacool AGB-mini für Shuttle- und andere Barebones (Art.Nr.: 45007)
ab Lager ab Lager
    9,99 €*     9,99 €*     

    Yate Loon D12SL-12 3-Fach Bundle (3xLüfterpaket) (Art.Nr.: 78041)
ab Lager ab Lager
    14,99 €*     14,99 €*     

    Innovatek Protect Konzentrat 500ml by Aquatuning (Art.Nr.: 30018)
ab Lager ab Lager
    10,99 €*     10,99 €*     

    11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 (Art.Nr.: 62034)
ab Lager ab Lager
    2,79 €*     11,16 €*     

    11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 (Art.Nr.: 62035)
ab Lager ab Lager
    1,49 €*     5,96 €*     

    Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv rot (Art.Nr.: 58003)
ab Lager ab Lager
    1,69 €*     5,07 €*     

    Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stück) M3 (Art.Nr.: 38102)
ab Lager ab Lager
    4,89 €*     4,89 €*     

    Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll (Art.Nr.: 68002)
ab Lager ab Lager
    0,89 €*     0,89 €*     

    Knickschutz Smartcoils 11,2mm (ca 1/2") UV Blau (Art.Nr.: 68012)
ab Lager ab Lager
    2,79 €*     2,79 €*     

    MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator (Art.Nr.: 35041)
ab Lager ab Lager
    36,99 €*     36,99 €*     
Zwischensumme:
(inkl. UST 19% exkl. Versandkosten)     218,68 €*

EDIT:Gute Idee aber nicht mehr nötig wurde geändert


----------



## Digger (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.02.09)*

ui mach ma lieber nen screenshot 

e: alles klar.

sieht doch ok aus soweit. ich wüsst jetzt nichts besseres.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab das ganze mal in den Quatschtfred verlagert.
Erst recht da ja hier schon über das gleiche System gelabert wurde.

Zur Zusammenstellung:
Der Heatkiller LC kostet weniger und leistet mehr.
Ausserdem solltest du dir überlegen ob du die YLs nicht durch Slipstreams ersetzt. Die kosten kaum mehr, sind aber im Gegensatz zu ersteren fast garantiert schleiffrei.


----------



## chiquita (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist beim LC eine Backplate dabei


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein.

Ist aber auch nicht nötig und kann bei Bedarf extra bestellt werden(die von EK passt wenn man sich entsprechende Schrauben besorgt).


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein die 4,99 für die Backplate musst du seperat angelegen, diese ist aber nicht zwingend nötig, der HK 3.0 LC bietet trotzdem das deutlich bessere P/L.

Gruß, Nemetona

Edit: einer ist immer schneller ...


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie siehts mit nanoxia lüftern aus die scheinen doch auch gut außerdem haben die noch ne lüftersteuerung und vibrationsfänger


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nanoxia kannst du auch nehmen, gute Lüfter.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Nanoxia sind gut, hab insgesamt 10 Stück von den 1250er im Einsatz. (9 Radi, einer im Case)


----------



## t0mm1 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

He erstmal

Kann mir jemand mal nen Tipp geben,bin auf der Suche noch 120 ger Lüfter und schwanke zwischen Noctua NF P12 und Blacknoise Multi(Dingens),verbaut sollen die Lüfter auf meinen TFC 360 und als Gehäuselüfter.bin mit den Noctua`s eigentlich zufrieden nur farblich sind sie nicht so der bringer,schaut beim Cosmos S,ich sag mal beischeiden aus.

Danke schon mal


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnte man die nanoxia mit den blackice radis kombinieren weil die profitieren ja von schnellen lüfter, ich will doch net die von magiccool weil die nur ab umdrehungen von 400 konkurenzlos sind ,mit schnelleren lüfter also bereits mit 800 UPM bricht die Leistung von den magocool radis ein


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso willst du schnelle (=laute) Lüfter haben?


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schnelle lüfter müsen nicht umbedingt laut sein


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schnell Lüfter sind IMMER laut... erzähl mir nichts. Ich bin da sehr empfindlich. Mein Rechner ist leiser als die 10€ Ikea Uhr hinter mir an der Wand.


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1000 UPM lüfter sind nocht lange nicht ohrenbetäubend, schnellere braucht man ja für black ice radis nicht außerdem kommt es nicht auf die lautstärke sondern auf die fördermenge an


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1000u/min sind defenitiv über dem was man auf einer Wakü einsetzen sollte. Sonst kann ich mir gleich einen Luftkühler kaufen.

Kauf dir doch den Magicool Slim und bastel 500u/min Lüfter drauf. Die Temps sind immer noch sehr gut und du hast einen extrem leisen Rechner.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Xtreme Modelle von Magicool skalieren auch noch bei 800RPM.
Mehr würde ich mir gerade bei einer Wakü wirklich nicht antun.


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dafür kann man aber die lüfter dann nicht hochregeln wen man mal mehr Leistung also für oc oder andere dinge braucht


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Wakü gut planst, brauchst du niemals schneller Lüfter als 800u/min. Ehe ich mir die Lüfter schneller drehe, bau ich mir noch einen 120er Radi dazu.


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich will mir die Nanoxia mit 1350 UPM kaufen weil man die runterregeln kann also auf 800 UPM und wenn man es brauch kann man sie kurzer hand durch eine umdrehung wieder hochregeln


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die kann man auch schön noch weiter runteregeln.


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in dem test sieht an ja das der magiccool nur leistung erbringt wenn sich die lüfter sehr langsam drehen 
EffizienzGurus.de - Hardware in Perfektion


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ist doch der sehr gut. Wieso nimmst du den radi dann nicht?


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welchen ?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Magicool.
Weil alles andere als sehr langsame Lüfter eh Quatsch ist.


----------



## GoZoU (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[Spam]Warum, ich kauf mir auch eine Wakü um die mit möglichst lauten/schnellen Lüftern zu betreiben [/Spam] Sry aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen 

Der Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung liegt doch gerade darin, dass sie in der Lage ist die Komponenten bei geringer Lautstärke auf ein vernünftiges bis sehr gutes Temperaturniveau zu kühlen. Einen Radiator mit geringen Lamellenabstand zu wählen, nur weil er mit schnelleren Lüftern vielleicht 1 K bessere Temperaturen liefert wäre vollkommen unsinnig 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden


----------



## GoZoU (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du dich eigentlich schon einmal intensiv mit dem Thema befasst? Falls nicht, dann solltest du dir die beiden FAQs aus meiner Sig. mal zu Gemüte führen. Da findest du z.B. diese Erklärung  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...asserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-02-09-a.html#3.4

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch gelesen hab ich die FAQ, mir kommt es nicht besonders auf die Lautstärke an ich will übertakten also noch höher gehn als jetzt aber das geht mit der momentanen luftkühlung nicht ich will mir die waKü nicht kaufen weil ich ein ultra silent freak bin sondern weil ich die Leistung nutzen will die sie mir bereit stellt und nicht künstlich mit langsamen lüftern ausbremsen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chiquita schrieb:


> doch gelesen hab ich die FAQ, mir kommt es nicht besonders auf die Lautstärke an ich will übertakten also noch höher gehn als jetzt aber das geht mit der momentanen luftkühlung nicht ich will mir die waKü nicht kaufen weil ich ein ultra silent freak bin sondern weil ich die Leistung nutzen will die sie mir bereit stellt und nicht künstlich mit langsamen lüftern ausbremsen



Wenn du nur ocen willst, dann ist das natürlich ne Option.
Aber du solltest dir darüber im klaren sein, dass du für ein paar zehntel Grad unter Extrem-OC, die ein BI vor einem Magicool liegt, ein paar 100 Umdrehungen mehr im (vermutlich auch bei dir wesentlich häufigeren) Teillastbetrieb in Kauf nehmen musst.
Umgekehrt mag ein Magicool mit starken Lüftern etwas schlechter skalieren - aber ich würd ja lieber mit 1600rpm statt 1500rpm OCen, wenn ich dafür bei Surfen mit 400 statt 800rpm auskomme...

Hängt aber natürlich auch von deinem Budget ab: Wenn OCen die Priorität ist, hast du am Ende vermutlich eh keine Lust, 30€ Aufpreis für ein paar gute, silent-taugliche Lüfter zu zahlen.


----------



## chiquita (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo da kann ich deinem letzten Satz nur zustimmen


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

_moderatoren-anmerkung: die folgenden Posts stammen aus dem sogenannten "Bilder"thread_


also ich denke der 16/10 is im prinzip das optimum. er lässt sich sogar noch einiges besser verlegen als der 19/13.
ich hatte mal einige größen zum vergleich hier und jetzt hab ich halt die 19er würste.

und der 16/10 is echt unschlagbar


----------



## Sh33p82 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Werd ihn mir bestimmt mal zulegen, doch jetzt heissts erstmal wieder sparen!


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

also der masterkleer war echt der beste den ich hatte in 16/10. besser als der danger den in der größe. 
13/10 hat ich nur nen stück feser, den fand ich ganz schlecht.

@devon, ja das hast du recht, es ist noch kein schlauch fest. da ich graka und cpu nochma ausbauen muss. wie du vllt siehst is auch noch nich befüllt 
es kommt ja noch blaues wasser rein.


----------



## bundymania (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Masterkleer gibt es nicht als 16/10er Variante.


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

@ Totovo : Die Kühler sehen ja mal richtig fett aus


----------



## Norbert23 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



bundymania schrieb:


> Masterkleer gibt es nicht als 16/10er Variante.



Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 15mm (5/8")


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

stimmt norbert. und ein herzliches willkommen im forum 

(wobei ich eig den 16/11 von masterkleer meinte. aba is ja im prinzip das gleiche)


----------



## bundymania (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

aber nur fast, eine 16/10er Rubrik hamse nicht


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

is der herr heut aber stur...

nur weil der ERSTE post von einem neuen mitglied ihn gleich "gebattlelt" hat. 

der mm machts nun auch nich


----------



## bundymania (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe


----------



## Digger (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

@chiquita





Digger schrieb:


> @devon, ja das hast du recht, es ist noch kein schlauch fest. da ich graka und cpu nochma ausbauen muss. wie du vllt siehst is auch noch nich befüllt
> es kommt ja noch blaues wasser rein.


->antwort auf Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü ***Bilderthread***


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, für heute fertig mitm Basteln:

[Projekt] Worklog Umstieg auf Lian Li V1010 (vormals V350) - Seite 10 - Forum de Luxx

Aber jede Menge Bilder.


----------



## martensch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so dann poste ich auch hier mal meine frage:

ich habe momentan 6 120 mm aerocool silverlightning verbaut (3 gehäuse und 3 tfc 360) nun bin ich mit der fördermenge bei akzeptabler lautstärke (5-6V) nicht zufrieden, sie kühlen zu wenig!

also suche ich neue lüfter für mein sys. Sie müssen aus aussehenstechnischen gründen weisse leds haben. bis jetzt habe ich 2 alternativen gefunden und zwar:

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze - White LED SY122512WH-VR - 1600 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) Scythe Kaze - White LED SY122512WH-VR - 1600 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 78128

und 

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XTHERMAL Lüfter BTF 120 PRO LED - 120mm XTHERMAL Lüfter BTF 120 PRO LED - 120mm 78124

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit diesen lüftern gemacht?

die xthermal gefallen mir momentan besser!

der enermax cluster wäre noch gut, aber leider hat der 4-pin PWM anschlüsse, was nicht zum aquaero passt....

danke


----------



## Sh33p82 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ martensch

Wenn du die Enermax Cluster per Y-pin Adapter Kabel am Aquaero anschliesst, dann kannst du sie dort auch Problemlos anschliessen und Regeln! So habe ich es mit meinen gemacht!
Hier gibt es sogar einen Test der Lüfter, somit kannst du dir dann auch ein eigenes Urteil über sie Bilden!


----------



## martensch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, das funktioniert wirklich? denn ich hätte sowieso y-adapter oder verlängerungen bis zum aquaero....

wie bist du sonst so zuefrieden mit den lüftern?? den test kannte ich schon!


----------



## bundymania (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

....aus aussehenstechnischen Gründen ..nette Umschreibung  Ein Wechsel auf die Xthermal Lüfter lohnt sich nicht, die haben in etwa die gleiche Fördermenge wie die Aero SL und optisch sind die eh sehr ähnlich ! (Actionbild kann ich auf Wunsch hochladen) Die weissen Scythe Lüfter hingegen fördern deutlich mehr Luft, ein Wechsel würde dir geschätzte 1° - 1.5° bessere Wassertemp bringen (je nach Drehzahl)


----------



## Sh33p82 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Funktioniert wunderbar, habe 2x92mm Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse und 2x120mm im Dach des Gehäuses verbaut, jedes Paar teilt sich einen Anschluss am Aquaero.
Selbst runtergeregelt auf ca. 650Rpm ist die Beleuchtung noch sehr hell, welche man ja nach belieben auch ausschalten kann per Schalter am Lüfter selbst! In diesem Drehzahlbereich sind sie auch nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Sitze ca. 70cm vom PC entfernt.
Über den Luftdurchsatz auf nem Radi kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht auf'm Radi habe, aber laut Test ist der nicht schlecht und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden dort, wo sie ihren Dienst verrichten.
Mit voller Drehzahl sind sie zwar hörbar, aber nicht wirklich extrem Störend, aber wer will sie schon mit voller Drezahl betreiben!??
Einziges Manko meinerseits ist, dass 2 meiner Lüfter je 1 Flügelblatt aufweisen, auf dem die Lackierung nicht glänzend ist und irgendwie gepinselt wirkt, muss man aber genau hinsehen für.
Die Lüfter sind auch nicht gerade die günstigsten, aber dafür sehen sie verdammt gut aus!!!
Ich würd sie mir wieder kaufen, was ich wohl auch noch tun werde um sie auf meinen Radi zu schnallen.
Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen!?

Hier nochmal ein paar Impressionen im Anhang...


----------



## martensch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> ....aus aussehenstechnischen Gründen ..nette Umschreibung  Ein Wechsel auf die Xthermal Lüfter lohnt sich nicht, die haben in etwa die gleiche Fördermenge wie die Aero SL und optisch sind die eh sehr ähnlich ! (Actionbild kann ich auf Wunsch hochladen) Die weissen Scythe Lüfter hingegen fördern deutlich mehr Luft, ein Wechsel würde dir geschätzte 1° - 1.5° bessere Wassertemp bringen (je nach Drehzahl)


 
hehe bundy...  wie soll ich`s denn sonst sagen!  also theoretisch könnten die radilüfter auch schwarz und unbeleuchtet sein, aber am schönsten sind halt schon alles gleiche lüfter!! und die gehäuselüfter sollten aus ästhetischen gründen halt weisse led`s haben...

oke, der xthermal fällt also mal weg! was denkst du wenn ich zwischen dem enermax und dem scythe wählen muss?

oder würdest du generell andere radilüfter nehmen? wenn ja welche?



Sh33p82 schrieb:


> Funktioniert wunderbar, habe 2x92mm Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse und 2x120mm im Dach des Gehäuses verbaut, jedes Paar teilt sich einen Anschluss am Aquaero.
> Selbst runtergeregelt auf ca. 650Rpm ist die Beleuchtung noch sehr hell, welche man ja nach belieben auch ausschalten kann per Schalter am Lüfter selbst! In diesem Drehzahlbereich sind sie auch nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Sitze ca. 70cm vom PC entfernt.
> Über den Luftdurchsatz auf nem Radi kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht auf'm Radi habe, aber laut Test ist der nicht schlecht und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden dort, wo sie ihren Dienst verrichten.
> Mit voller Drehzahl sind sie zwar hörbar, aber nicht wirklich extrem Störend, aber wer will sie schon mit voller Drezahl betreiben!??
> ...


 
super danke, du hast mir schon sehr geholfen, d.h. sie kommen in die engere auswahl!!


----------



## Sh33p82 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gern geschehen!!


----------



## bundymania (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aus _optischen_ Gründen machen alle genannten Lüfter was her  Den Enermax Lüfter hatte ich noch nicht in Gebrauch, die anderen schon. Ich traue den Herstellerangaben nur so weit, wie ich die Lüfter werfen kann 
Der Scythe wäre durchaus als Radilüfter geeignet, der macht schon ordentlich Luft !  Wenn die Lüfter schlicht und ergreifend schwarz, oder unbeleuchtet sein können, hast du natürlich eine weitaus größere Auswahl von "raditauglichen" Modellen. Scythe S-Flex, Noiseblocker XL2 o. 3, NB Multiframe S2 o. S3, Gelid Wing 12 und viele mehr. Viel Power haben auch die bunten AC Ryan LED Lüfter, zu Lasten der Laustärke natürlich


----------



## martensch (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...ich denke ich probiere mal die scythe mit weissen leds, wenn die mit 5-7V wie du sagst noch ordentlich luft fördern sind sie die richtigen für mich...


----------



## bundymania (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TFC - XCHANGER RADIATORS 

...als wenn die kleinen Shops nicht schon genug ums Überleben kämpfen müssen...dann noch sowas


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken, unklug von Aquatuning. Was soll sowas? Der Kreis der Leute, die eine Wasserkühlung in ihren PC bauen ist überschaubar - verglichen mit dem gesamten PC Markt. So was spricht sich doch sehr schnell rum, oder?


----------



## Oliver (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will jetzt nicht der Buhmann sein, aber ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass die Diskussion hier im Forum nicht aus dem Ruder laufen sollte, da wir sonst ebenfalls Probleme bekommen können.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist Du nicht! Hab meinen Beitrag leicht geändert.


----------



## Oliver (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch war ja alles in Ordnung, kein Grund zur Sorge. Wollte nur schon mal vorbeugend was dazu sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand die Hintergründe, d.h. den genauen Wortlaut der Vorwürfe?


----------



## GoZoU (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenn leider auch nur bruchstückhafte Auszüge von AT. Wenn keiner die genauen Hintergründe beider Seiten kennt, sollten wir diese "Schlammschlacht" auf sich beruhen und die Konzerne das regeln lassen. Mutmaßungen und die alleinige, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Darstellung einer der Firmen ist jedenfalls alles andere als zielführend und steht einer gepflegten Diskussion eher im Wege, als dass sie angeregt wird.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## b0s (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum Aquatuning Abmahnungen gegenüber A-C, PC-IceBox und TFC ausgesprochen hat? Erstere sind Shops, letzterer ein Hersteller. Wo sind die Zusammenhänge?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sich die Vorwürfe, die TFC zitiert hat, auf (falsche?) Produkteigenschaften beziehen, wäre es möglich, dass Aquatuning alle abgemahnt hat, die diese verwendet haben.


----------



## BAU-KING (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da sich die Vorwürfe, die TFC zitiert hat, auf (falsche?) Produkteigenschaften beziehen, wäre es möglich, dass Aquatuning alle abgemahnt hat, die diese verwendet haben.




HMM.... Das ist  doch nur eine Veröffentlichung der 
Situation. At mahnt alle ab,,,durchsucht die Seiten der anderen nach eventuellen Fehlern.Anscheinend liegen da noch mehr Abmahnungen vor und 
es kommen vielleicht noch jede menge dazu. (wer weiß??)

  ,, wer lange sucht der findet auch etwas..
Waren die Zeiten der Abmahnwellen nicht vorbei??.. 

Warum geht TFC den Weg? Das sollte doch die Frage sein...

Ich finds KLASSE..respekt TFC


----------



## GoZoU (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lange keiner die genauen Hintergründe kennt, wäre ich mit solchen Mutmaßungen äußerst vorsichtig. Zumal TFC die Anschuldigungen nicht einmal dementiert und wir nur eine Seite der beiden Parteien kennen. AT schreibt bestimmt nicht aus Jux und Tollerei Abmahnungen....

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## b0s (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm in der Meldung vom 15.11. steht ja auch, dass TFC seine Produktion ins Ausland verlagert, womit sich "Made in Germany" erledigt hätte. Dies können auch umfangreiche Tests in D nicht zurückbringen.

Also versteh ich das soweit richtig, dass TFC für falsche Produkteigenschaften (siehe Meldung auf der HP) abgemahnt werden, die beiden Shops dafür, dass sie die Produkte anbieten?
Damit wäre immerhin die Ausgangssituation nachvollziehbar.


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Hochzeit ?! Demnext in meinem Bastellabor


Kann man die Graka überhaupt so zerlegen, dass man jedes PCB in eine Hand nehmen könnte?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lordofthe1337 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kann man die Graka überhaupt so zerlegen, dass man jedes PCB in eine Hand nehmen könnte?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



So weit ich weß kann man das Verbindungskabel beider PCB's entfernen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kann man die Graka überhaupt so zerlegen, dass man jedes PCB in eine Hand nehmen könnte?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Bei den bisherigen 3 Dual-PCB Karten war das problemlos möglich.


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bin ich echt auf Details zur WaKühler-Montage gespannt. Ich hatte schon für einen Moment vermutet, dass man irgendwie den WaKühler zwischen die PCBs schieben und dann nur festschrauben müsste ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der 9800gx2 war es eher so, dass man einen Kühler genommen und auf beide Seiten ein PCB draufgeschraubt hat.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für alle die an ebay als Wakü-Quelle zweifeln hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Schnäppchen-Beispiel:
Anfitech Soleil01 Sockel775 bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 13.02.09 23:59:23 MEZ)
Und jetzt ratet mal wer 0,50€ unter dem Endpreis lag .


----------



## GoZoU (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum verkauft denn einer seinen Soleil? Das schicke kleine Teil würde ich mir zur Not einfach ins Regal legen, weils so schön aussieht (hätte der Knabe vielleicht auch machen sollen, wenn man mal den erzielten Preis sieht )

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, ebay-Käufer kennen halt kein Anfi-Tec...


----------



## 1337_alpha (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht wundern
Der nette Herr Ossiram hat seinen jetzigen PC mit Wakü aufgelöst und ist erstmal zu Luftkühlung und einem kleineren Lian Li gewechselt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eBay-Käufer kennen auch anderes nicht, meinen Heatkiller hab ich seinerzeit für 7€ gekauft..


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten waren die Zeiten wo Zern.at den Markt geflutet hat, da gab es dann neue PQ+ direkt vom Hersteller für unter 10€ .


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*Braucht man unbedingt einen ersatzdeckel für eine Laing? Nein!*

Eigentlich immer wird hier gesagt dass man unbedingt einen Ersatzdeckel für eine Laing kaufen sollte.

Nunja das muss nicht unbedingtsein

die Anhsclüsse auf der Laing sind für Schläuche mit 8mm Innendurchmesser konzipiert.

aber wer 16/10 Schläuche verwendet kann diese ebenfalls benutzen ohne zusatzdeckel.

jedenfalls gilt das für Schläuche von DangerDen

ich habe es gerade mit einem StandardDeckel probiert.. sie sind 100% dicht
wer auf nummer sicher gehn will tut noch Kabelbinder drummrumm das passt dann absolut!

wollte das nur mal von mir geben.

hat da jemand schon andere Erfahrungen? 
Bitte posten


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Braucht man unbedingt einen ersatzdeckel für eine Laing? Nein!*



FadeOfReality schrieb:


> Eigentlich immer wird hier gesagt dass man unbedingt einen Ersatzdeckel für eine Laing kaufen sollte.
> 
> Nunja das muss nicht unbedingtsein
> 
> ...


Der Durchfluss und die GEräuschentwicklung sind mit einem Austauschdeckel etwas und viel geringer. Deswegen sollte man IMMEr einen Austauschdeckel benutzen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Braucht man unbedingt einen ersatzdeckel für eine Laing? Nein!*



Madz schrieb:


> Der Durchfluss und die GEräuschentwicklung sind mit einem Austauschdeckel etwas und viel geringer. Deswegen sollte man IMMEr einen Austauschdeckel benutzen.



aber von den anschlüssen her nicht
ging mir nur darum


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal wieder eine Frage:

Ich werde mir in Kürze das CoolerMaster HAF bestellen und wenn mein ganzes System dann umgezogen ist, werde ich es mit rotem UV-aktivem 11/8er Schlauch neu verschlauchen. Welche Kathoden sollte ich nehmen, damit der Schlauch _(und zwar nur der Schlauch!)_ rot leuchtet? Soll ich weiße, oder rote Kathoden nehmen? Ich will, dass nicht das ganze Gehäuse innen rot leuchtet, sondern wirklich nur der Schlauch ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Innenraum Schwarz lackieren, rote Schläuche und rotes Licht rein ( kein UV ), gibt einen genialen Kontrast.

P.S. Meine 4870 mit blauen PCB funzt noch super unter Wasser. Nur so am Rande.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So richtig Rot wird es leider bei UV-aktiven Schlauch nicht. Geht mehr ins leichte Rosa/orange. Vielleicht dann doch einen durchsichtigen Schlauch nehmen (hast Du auch eine größere Auswahl) und die Kühlflüssigkeit mit Lebensmittelfarbe einfärben. Allerdings ist noch nicht ganz geklärt, wie stark es dabei zu Ausflockungen kommen kann.


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um den Schlauch herum kommt oranger Knickschutz. Ich dachte, dass das mit roten Schläuchen richtig gut aussehen wird, wenn alles leuchtet. Wäre es nicht am besten, rote Schläuche und rote Kathoden zu nehmen?

Die Bestellung ist noch nicht raus, aber so wie auf dem Bild hätte ich mir das vorgestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich das Bild des beleuchteten Schlauches bei Aquatuing ansieht, dann geht das ins Orange und nicht ins Rosa. Und ein rötlich-oranger Farbton ist ja das, was ich will ...  

Auf jeden Fall will ich nicht mit Wasserzusätzen arbeiten _(außer InnoProtect natürlich)_, sondern die Farbe wirklich nur über die Schläuche und die Beleuchtung erreichen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## thepanripper (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich werde mir in Kürze das CoolerMaster HAF bestellen



Das HAF hat doch grundsätzlich 2 rot beleutete Lüfter!! Meines Wissen nach sind die schon recht intensiv. Wär es nicht besser das HAF mit rotem Schlauch pluß UV-Flüssigkeit (doppelter Effekt) und 2 Sharkoon-KaKa`s zur totalen Beleuchtung zu bringen. Das Gehäuse müsste dann eigentlich aus allen Schlitzen leuchten?

Gruß, thepanripper


----------



## Pommes (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



thepanripper schrieb:


> Das HAF hat doch grundsätzlich 2 rot beleutete Lüfter!! Meines Wissen nach sind die schon recht intensiv.



Nö nur einen und der ist recht schwach.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um UV-aktive Schläuche leuchten zu lassen, brauchst Du UV-Licht. Damit leuchten hauptsächlich nur UV-aktive Elemente und der Rest wird in ein dunkles Blau getaucht. Wenn Du jetzt rote LEDs oder rotes Kaltkathodenlicht ins Gehäuse mit nimmst, tauchst Du alles in rotes Licht und der Effekt, dass nur die Schläuche leuchten, geht flöten!

EDIT: Ein Vorschlag wäre noch, dass Du schwarzen Schlauch nimmst und mit rotem Knickschutz versiehst. Das könnte ich mir noch sehr nett vorstellen. Dann könntest Du noch eine rote FlexLight-Kette hinter das Motherboard klemmen, so, dass es von hinten rot glüht!


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, jetzt habt ihr mir mehr, oder weniger alles gesagt, was ich nicht machen soll ...   

Kann mir jetzt mal einer eine vernünftige Lösung verraten, wie ich es schaffen kann, dass möglichst nur die Schläuche/Knickschutz leuchten, ohne Wasszusätze verwenden zu müssen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## thepanripper (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, stimmt. 3 x 230mm Lüfter sind drin aber nur einer beleuchtet, und der ist recht schwach? Das sah im Laden ganz anders aus. Ich wollte auch dieses Gehäuse kaufen. Passt aber nicht alles rein von der Wakü darum Mozart TX.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt mal einer eine vernünftige Lösung verraten, wie ich es schaffen kann, dass möglichst nur die Schläuche/Knickschutz leuchten, ohne Wasszusätze verwenden zu müssen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Der beste UV-aktive Schlauch, der auch annähernd rot leuchtet, bei UV-Licht, ist der Feser-Tube. Den gibt's aber nur als 13/10 Schlauch!


----------



## nemetona (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt habt ihr mir mehr, oder weniger alles gesagt, was ich nicht machen soll ...
> 
> Kann mir jetzt mal einer eine vernünftige Lösung verraten, wie ich es schaffen kann, dass möglichst nur die Schläuche/Knickschutz leuchten, ohne Wasszusätze verwenden zu müssen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Schlauch und Knickschutz UV Aktiv kaufen, UV Beleuchtung mit rein, und denn Rest nicht UV aktiv wählen.
Meist hast du auch UV Aktive Kunststoffteile auf dem Mainboard.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, außer eben gewissen MB-Teilen ist dann ohnehin nichts UV-Aktives im Gehäuse.

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob ich lieber rote, oder weiße Kathoden nehmen soll. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz klar Rot.

Meine Empfehlung ist aber auf den UV Effekt zu verzichten, schwarzes Case & rotes Licht komplett ohne UV.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Nucleus (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann dem nur beipflichten.

Mein Rot war an den Stellen, an denen es sich mit dem UV-Licht überlagerte ein ziemlich unschickes rosa.

Wobei... meine Freundin hatte das gefallen


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Modding kommt definitiv nicht in Frage! Ich werde das Case bestimmt nicht umlackieren, da es ohnehin schon sehr dunkel ist.

Nur für mein Verständnis: Eine Kathode erzeugt nicht wirklich ein raumausfüllendes Licht, sondern lässt nur bestimmte Teile leuchten, die eben auf UV-Licht reagieren?!

Wenn dem so ist, warum kann ich dann nicht einfach die roten Kathoden nehmen, die ich bereits auf einem Bild weiter vorne hergezeigt habe?

Was ist denn in meinem Fall so kompliziert? Wenn man sich den WaKü-Bilderthread anschaut, dann haben doch auch viele Leute einfach nur 2 Kathoden eingebaut und deren färbige Schläcuhe leuchten super ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde ein Rot braucht nicht leuchten, es sollte ein kräftiges dunkeles Rot sein, aber dies ist Ansichts- bzw. Geschmacksache.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Herrgott, das gibts doch nicht ...

Kann mir denn niemand sagen, ob ich weiße, oder rote Kathoden nehmen soll?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nucleus (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also Modding kommt definitiv nicht in Frage! Ich werde das Case bestimmt nicht umlackieren, da es ohnehin schon sehr dunkel ist.



Ich habe mattschwarze, selbstklebende Folie unter das Mainboard, bzw. an die Innenseite der Rückwand geklebt. Das sieht ziemlich schick aus, und der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen.



boss3D schrieb:


> Nur für mein Verständnis: Eine Kathode erzeugt nicht wirklich ein raumausfüllendes Licht, sondern lässt nur bestimmte Teile leuchten, die eben auf UV-Licht reagieren?!



Kommt drauf an.
Die Kathoden, die ich vorher hatte (blau) hatten ein weniger intensives Licht, streute dafür aber ziemlich.
Die Lichter, die ich jetzt habe (LED-Bänder in rot), haben ein sehr schönes, dunkles Licht, das weniger streut.
Eines davon habe ich unter meinem Mainboard verbaut (blau), sodass es wunderbar darunter in einem satten blau an den Rändern des Boards hervorleuchtet.

Bei UV ist das wieder eine andere Sache, soweit ich das überblicken kann.
Das  abgestrahlte Licht hatte mein sattes rot in ein dezentes Rosa verwandelt - allerdings nur in der Nähe der UV-Quelle, welches ebenfalls ein LED-Band war.



nemetona schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Rot braucht nicht leuchten, es sollte ein kräftiges dunkeles Rot sein, aber dies ist Ansichts- bzw. Geschmacksache.



Richtig.
Ein leuchtendes Rot würde mich mit Sicherheit stören, mich vielleicht sogar unbewusst "aufregen", wohingegen das verbaute, dunkle, satte Rot sehr schön anzuschauen ist


----------



## Digger (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rot  aber nimm lieber diese flexilights. die haben ein um weiten schöneres rot. kräftig und leuchtet auch angenehmer


----------



## Nucleus (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn nur die Schläuche rot leuchten sollen, dann brauchst Du außer UV-Aktiven Quellen nichts.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boss3D schrieb:


> Herrgott, das gibts doch nicht ...
> 
> Kann mir denn niemand sagen, ob ich weiße, oder rote Kathoden nehmen soll?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Wenn Du rotes Licht (Kaltkathodenlicht) nimmst leuchtet nix UV-aktives, sondern es sieht so aus, als wenn Du mit rotem Licht Dein Gehäuse ausleuchtest. Um UV-Effekte zu haben, musst Du UV-LEDs oder UV-Licht nehmen. Dann leuchtet alles, was UV-aktiv ist.
Ich würde Dir aber in jedem Fall FlexLights empfehlen, egal, ob Du nun UV oder rotes Licht haben willst!


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke. Die letzten Antworten waren wirklich hilfreich. Kann mir jetzt bitte noch jemand sagen, was genau hier UV-Licht ist?! Ich würde alles Nötige nämlich gerne bei Aquatuning bestellen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da wo hinten nicht eine farbe wie blau, gelb, rot steht sondern wo UV steht


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, also wenn ich es so mache wie auf dem Bild, dann leuchten wirklich nur die Schläuche und der Knickschutz?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jain das uv licht selber hatt auch nen leichten violletten stich denn man bissl sieht aber es heißt ja auch ultra viollettes licht
hier mal ein bild wo man es sieht ich empfinde es aber nicht als störend und ist in real nicht so grell wie auf den bildern


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ boss3D: Warum nimmst Du zwei einzelne Kathoden? Mit dem "Twinset" sparst Du Geld und hast nur einen Inverter.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Twinsets u.U. schwerer zu verlegen sind, weil sie beide an einem Kabel hängen...


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So schwer ist es auch nicht, ich hab hier soviele Inverter, da mir die meisten KK vorher abgerauscht sind.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar - aber wenn man Pech hat, dann reicht es einem gerade so nicht die KKs so zu verlegen, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat. 

Ich wäre dafür eine Petition zu starten, nach der die Hersteller die Spannweite ihrer Twinsets angeben sollen


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Klar - aber wenn man Pech hat, dann reicht es einem gerade so nicht die KKs so zu verlegen, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat.
> 
> Ich wäre dafür eine Petition zu starten, nach der die Hersteller die Spannweite ihrer Twinsets angeben sollen


 

Nun ja es gibt auch verlängerungen, und wenn die nicht reichen, dann kann man sich immer noch welche selber basteln. So schwer ist das nun auch nicht.


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> @ boss3D: Warum nimmst Du zwei einzelne Kathoden? Mit dem "Twinset" sparst Du Geld und hast nur einen Inverter.


Deswegen:


Nucleus schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Twinsets u.U. schwerer zu verlegen sind, weil sie beide an einem Kabel hängen...



@ Soldat0815
Wenn das UV-Licht dann so aussieht, wie auf deinem Bild, dann bin ich schon ganz zufrieden. Ich glaube, dass dir roten Schläuche mit dem orangen Knickschutz so ein Hingucker sein werden, dass niemand auf einen leichten Rosa-Schein bei den Kathoden achtet.  

Sind bei dir die grünen Lüfter eigentlich auch UV-aktiv?

Jedenfalls danke für alle Antworten. Ich werde es dann so machen, wie auf dem Bild.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja sind nanoxias die sind uv aktive aber sobald ich endlich mal wieder neue uv lichter bestellt habe sieht man das der iceq4 kühler auch uv aktive ist schaut richtig geil aus


----------



## steinschock (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Feser UV + Nanoxia IceBlue UV Essence.

So wie der Schlauch in der linken ecke aussieht ist es recht realistisch.
16/10 DD Red.


----------



## thepanripper (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

ich hab eine ganz andere Frage: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit in einem Testbericht über Tempmessungen an einem Wäkü-System was von "Folientsensoren" zum Aussmessen der Temps über das Aquaero gelesen. Da ich noch kein Aquaero besitze (hier sind Tempfühler mit dabei) meine Frage an Euch: sind die genannten Foliensensoren = Tempfühler/Aquaero? Wenn ja, bringen dies mehr? und wo bekommt man solche Fühler. Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß, thepanripper


----------



## exa (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

diese tempsensoren heißen so, weil die extrem dünn sind, und somit fast überall platz finden

solche fühler gibts zb bei aquatuning wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## thepanripper (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ich guck mir die mal an. Trotzdem: Sind die Fühler beim Aquaero anders? Ich will nichts doppelt kaufen.


----------



## M4jestix (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 

da ich mit nicht sicher bin wo ich das ganze sonst unterbringen soll/kann hier mal eine Frage an die WaKü-Erfahrenen:

Da CPU und evtl bald noch GPU an ner WaKü hängen wären die per Luft gekühlten Komponenten auf RAM und Chipsatz begrenzt. Würde eurer Meinung nach ein Luftzug der nur von unten Frischluft ansaugt für diese ausreichend oder sollte weiterhin die Kühlluft aus der kompletten Front genutzt werden.

Um das ganze etwas genauer zu machen habe ich eine kleine Paint-Skizze angehängt.

MfG


----------



## nemetona (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte ausreichen, wenn es 2 x 120mm Lüfter sind, kannst du diese auf 500-700U/min. herunteregeln, einfach Auprobieren.
Es würde auch ein Hineinblasender vorn und ein Heraussaugender Lüfter im Heck ausreichen, dies wär fast die bessere Lösung vom Luftstrom.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



thepanripper schrieb:


> Ok, ich guck mir die mal an. Trotzdem: Sind die Fühler beim Aquaero anders? Ich will nichts doppelt kaufen.



Sind sie nicht, es gibt schlichtweg keinen anderen Sensortyp mit größerer Marktverbreitung.



M4jestix schrieb:


> Da CPU und evtl bald noch GPU an ner WaKü hängen wären die per Luft gekühlten Komponenten auf RAM und Chipsatz begrenzt. Würde eurer Meinung nach ein Luftzug der nur von unten Frischluft ansaugt für diese ausreichend oder sollte weiterhin die Kühlluft aus der kompletten Front genutzt werden.



Kühlungsbedarf hängt vom Chipsatz ab und ob das Netzteil für zusätzliche Luftbewegung im oberen Mainboardbereich sorgt, aber i.d.R. ist ein gedrosselter Gehäuselüfter ausreichend.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die einzige Sensor-Alternative die ich im PC-Bereich kenne sind die digitalen Sensoren von MCubed.
Im Gegensatz zu den Folienmodellen sind die wirklich genau, allerdings auch ein gutes Stück dicker und nicht flexibel(quasi eine Miniplatine).


----------



## M4jestix (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kühlungsbedarf hängt vom Chipsatz ab und ob das Netzteil für zusätzliche Luftbewegung im oberen Mainboardbereich sorgt, aber i.d.R. ist ein gedrosselter Gehäuselüfter ausreichend.



Chipsatz: Es handelt sich um ein Gigabyte P35-DS3. Das NT ist unten verbaut(Antec300). Somit Tut sich hiervon im oberen MoBo-Bereich nichts. 
Werde es aber trotzdem mal testen indem ich die Frontlüfter ausschalte bzw. das Mesh in der Front iwie "abdichte".

MfG


----------



## thepanripper (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Sind sie nicht, es gibt schlichtweg keinen anderen Sensortyp mit größerer Marktverbreitung.





> Die einzige Sensor-Alternative die ich im PC-Bereich kenne sind die digitalen Sensoren von MCubed.



OK. Ich fasse das mal zusammen: Alle Tempsensoren im PC-Bereich sind gleich, auch die des Aquaero`s sind Folienmodele! Alternative: besagte digitale Variante. Gut, dann brauch ich auch nicht weiter zu suchen denn im Set des Aq. sind ja 4 oder 6 Sensoren drin und wenn alles eh gleich ist spar ich Geld. Danke Jungs.

Grüße, thepanripper


----------



## Digger (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu 
ich hab mal wieder eine bitte 

könnte jemand mal bitte ein foto hochladen mit diesem anschluss :
Fitting AG1/4" - 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD - High Flow 19/10mm 45° gewinkelt - drehbar - A-C-Shop
am besten eingebaut inkl schlauch.

schonma vielen dank !

kann mir das nämlich nicht so recht vorstellen, ob ich sowas nehme oder 45°winkeladapter mit einer draufgeschraubten tülle...


----------



## DanielX (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir einer sagen ob XSPC Konkurs ist oder so?

Bin nämlich auf deren "Dual Bay Reservoir Pump" scharf aber irgendwie kann ich die nirgends in Deutschland mehr bestellen.

Ich find die nur noch in England selbst zum bestellen.

PS: Ich weiß die Pumpe ist nicht High-End aber ich brauche genau so etwas sprich Pumpe+AGB in zwei 5 1/2 Schächten.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Forti (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so dann eben hier als antwort rein zu meinem bilderpost: 
ja wir haben so fast den gleichen tower, nur die füsse sind keine die habe ich ausgeschnitten, das war ein ganzer kompletter "ständer" sage ich mal, der unten angeschraubt ist. aus plastik. und danke das es euch gefällt. wie gesagt bin noch nicht fertig, suche noch einen graka kühler (weil leider keiner so richtig passt) und muss den feinschliff wie kabelverstecken/sleaven noch machen und kleinigkeiten wie polieren.

sys ist ein E5200 2,5 @3,0 Ghz, Biostar TP35D2-A7, 4GB Geil, 9800GTX+ von Zotac


----------



## Robär (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal ein Hallo an alle,

stehe vor folgendem Problem: Würde in den nächsten paar Tagen auf AM2+ umrüsten wollen. Nun stellt sich die Frage welchen Kühler ich nehmen soll.

Leider find ich keine Halterungen für den Apogee GTX (zumindest nicht hierzulande). Also bräuchte ich nun eure fachkundige Meinung. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem Aquacomputer Cuplex XT DI² und dem Thermalright XWB-1. Leider Gottes bin ich recht wählerisch was die Optik vom Kühler angeht, somit fallen schonmal alle rechteckigen Kühler (die Halterung ist ja meist bei AM2 so gestaltet) weg.

Eventuell kommt auch der Enzotech SCW Rev.A in die Auswahl, aber irgendwie mag mir der sapphirefarbene Deckel nicht gefallen.  

Hoffe, dass ihr mich vielleicht ein wenig beraten könntet. Danke vorab.


----------



## nemetona (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rein von der Leistung betrachtet wär der Enzotech SCW Rev. A keine schlechte Wahl, die neuen Heatkiller 3.0 sind auch richtig gut und wenn es preiswert sein darf ist der HK 3.0 LC auch eine option.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider sind die Watercool echt nicht mein Geschmack, warum können die net schwarz sein?!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die gibt es doch in schwarz.
So(als LC oder LT Version) kosten die sogar weniger und leisten fast genau so viel wie die CU Version.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also von der Kühlung soll der Thermalright um etwa 3°C besser sein. Denke aber, dass Du mit keinem einen großen Fehler machst. Und wenn es Dir hauptsächlich um die Optik geht, entscheide auch danach!


----------



## nemetona (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum machst du sie nicht schwarz? 
Der Heatkiller 3.0 LC und LT ist falsch abgebildet, sein Deckel besteht nicht aus Kupfer sondern aus schwarzen Acetal.
Der Deckel müsste genau so aussehen wie bei dieser S775 Version.
Ein Aquacomputer Cuplex HD wär auch noch eine Option, vom Cuplex Di würde ich Abstand nehmen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Equilibrium (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum würdest Du vom Cuplex xt di abstand nehmen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der ist teurer und gleichzeitig schlechter als die HD Version.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Leider find ich keine Halterungen für den Apogee GTX (zumindest nicht hierzulande). Also bräuchte ich nun eure fachkundige Meinung. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem Aquacomputer Cuplex XT DI² und dem Thermalright XWB-1. Leider Gottes bin ich recht wählerisch was die Optik vom Kühler angeht, somit fallen schonmal alle rechteckigen Kühler (die Halterung ist ja meist bei AM2 so gestaltet) weg.
> 
> Eventuell kommt auch der Enzotech SCW Rev.A in die Auswahl, aber irgendwie mag mir der sapphirefarbene Deckel nicht gefallen.



Reihenfolge der Kühlleistung müsste
Enzotech Rev.A>>>>Cuplex>>Thermalright
sein. Wie schon erwähnt gibts den Heatkiller auch in Schwarz, notfalls könnte man ihn auch lackieren. In Sachen Kühlleistung ist auch der EK Supreme dem Thermalright vorzuziehen.
Mit Ausnahme des Enzotech haben aber alle genannten Kühler eine sehr ausladene AM2 Halterung - und bei dem würde ich Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit einer ganzen Reihe von Mainboards erwarten.


----------



## Robär (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Warum würdest Du vom Cuplex xt di abstand nehmen?



Würde mich auch interessieren, wegen dem Durchfluss?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reihenfolge der Kühlleistung müsste
> Enzotech Rev.A>>>>Cuplex>>Thermalright
> sein. Wie schon erwähnt gibts den Heatkiller auch in Schwarz, notfalls könnte man ihn auch lackieren. In Sachen Kühlleistung ist auch der EK Supreme dem Thermalright vorzuziehen.
> Mit Ausnahme des Enzotech haben aber alle genannten Kühler eine sehr ausladene AM2 Halterung - und bei dem würde ich Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit einer ganzen Reihe von Mainboards erwarten.



Glaub ich auch, zudem find ich, dass das nicht wirklich gut ausschauen tut. Mit was würdest du lackieren, dass könnte man ja auch beim Enzotech machen, oder nicht?

Schade, dass die Auswahl nicht so groß ist wie bei S775.

@all

Ihr machts mir nicht einfacher


----------



## f3rr1s (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage reicht mein Magicool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator @ 3 Yate Loon @ 800rpm ca.
für einen Phenom II 940 (warsch. mit OC) + GTX280 (Graka ist UnderVolted) ?
Oder muss der Radi da schon schwitzen ? Würde es reichen sonst noch ein Single irgendwo unter zu bringen ?


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das könnte beim längeren Zocken knapp werden - gerade im Sommer!


----------



## Digger (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also reichen würde es 

jenachdem was für orderungen du stellst an die kühlung.

am einfachsten wäre es, den radi durch eine dicke EXTREME version auszutauschen.
wär wahrscheinlich gleich mit einem slim tripple + single.


----------



## f3rr1s (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also meinst du nen Single zusätzlich sollte schon mit rein bsp. MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 Radiator ?

Edit: Tjoar nur ist das teurer und wohin dann mit dem 360Slim ?


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die GTX 280 heizt ordentlich, ich hatte selbst mal eine und in Verbindung mit einen Q6600 @ 3.0GHz bin ich bei längerer Volllast mit der Wassertemp. auf über 40°C gelandet.
Ach ja, als Radi hatte ich auch einen Magicool Slim Pripple mit 1300er Loonies und einen Cape Cora 642.

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu einen Leistungsfähigeren Tripple raten wie TFC 360 oder Watercool HTSF 360.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## f3rr1s (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja das Geld für einen neuen 360 Radi von TFC oder Watercool kann ich nicht auftreiben -.-
Evtl. habe ich noch für einen zusätzlichen 240er Geld mal schauen


----------



## nemetona (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber der Slim Tripple allein bringt dich nicht weiter.
Kannst eventuell mal dein Glück im Marktplatz versuchen, oder bei ebay. Ich hatte einen Watercool HTF3 gut gebrauch bei ebay für unter 30€ erstanden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## f3rr1s (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop ich werde mal schaun


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

and now for something completely different...

Hab heute endlich mal meine 9800GTX+ auf Wakü umgestellt und schlechte Nachrichten: 
Entgegen bisheriger Annahmen, optischer Eindrücke von Vorder- und Rückseite und entgegen der Aussage des Supports ist nicht einmal die XfX 9800GTX+ im 9800GTX Referenzdesign.
Zwar werden die gleichen Bohrungen verwendet und die entsprechenden Bauteile liegen in den Bereichen, wo Bauteile dieser Art auch bei der 9800GTX liegen sollten - aber es sind nicht die gleichen.
Wärend man noch verschmerzen könnte, dass ein kleiner Spannungswandler neben dem vom Heatkiller GPU-X² 9800GTX abgedeckten Bereich liegt und dass ein paar Bauteile wegrationalisiert bzw. zusammengelegt wurden (eigentlich hatte ich auf geniale OC-Eigenschaften mit der hoffnungslos überdimensionierten 9800non+ Stromversorgung gehofft), dürften spätestens die minimal verschobenen RAMs und oberen Spannungswandler die Optikfreunde stören. (Wenn man die Wärmeleitpads millimetergenau zuschneidet und platziert, dürfte es klappen - bei mir ragen sie jetzt aber unter dem Kühler hervor...

Viel schlimmer aber: Die verwendeten Spannungswandler sind dicker (oder GPU&RAM flacher), und zwar einen ganzen Millimeter.
Durch das lange PCB kann sich der Kühler zwar ausreichend durchbiegen, um auf dem RAM noch sauber aufzuliegen - die Spannungswandlerkühlung ist aber leicht schräg, hat vermutlich nur teilweise Kontakt und du letzte Schraube bekommt man nur mit viel Mühe und leichter PCB-Biegerei bis in ihr Gewinde.
Die Karte läuft zwar so - aber eine erste Messung brachte satte 77°C auf der PCB-Rückseite im Bereich der Spannungswandler. Das ist zwar gerade noch tollerabel (XfX hat auch die Unterseite des Luftkühler modifiziert - im Serienzustand kommen die Spannungswandler ganz ohne Kühlkörperkontakt daher), aber definitiv nicht Wakü-Niveau.


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> and now for something completely different...



Monty Python FTW! 

Sorry für OT...


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir bitte wer erkären warum eigentlich auf meine Fragen nie geantwortet wird ?



> Kann mir einer sagen ob XSPC Konkurs ist oder so?
> 
> Bin nämlich auf deren "Dual Bay Reservoir Pump" scharf aber irgendwie kann ich die nirgends in Deutschland mehr bestellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberhofi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls es dir die paar grad wert sind kannst du die Spannungswandlergehäuse auch flacher schleifen, die Chips sind immer auf der PCB-Seite, oben ist also nur Plastik...

Bei meiner 9800gtx+ hab ich das selbe problem, nur dass meine absolut garnicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht und ein komplettkühler garnicht passt, hab die GPU wassergekühlt (Zern black series) und Speicher und Spannungswandler mit so vielen und so großen Passivkühlern wie es nur geht beklebt...


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Fotos:


----------



## GoZoU (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lad die Bilder im Forum hoch und zeig sie uns im Bilder-Thread  

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso entfernst du den Link? Nur weil er auf ein externes Forum führt?


----------



## GoZoU (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil wir hier für sowas einen Bilder-Thread haben und das hier der Quatsch-Thread ist. Bilder ---> Bilder-Thread  Wenn es ums Verlinken in andere Foren ginge, dann müssten wohl auch unsere Signaturen dran glauben...wobei du ja eigentlich auch einen entsprechenden Thread in diesem Forum hattest 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wobei du ja eigentlich auch einen entsprechenden Thread in diesem Forum hattest


Und mir das mit dem unterschiedlichen BB Code etc. zu dumm geworden ist. Nemetona hat ja einen sehr guten Ersatz erstellt. Seine Arbeit ist wirklich toll! :bigok:


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute meine Frage geht ja schon wieder unter!

MfG DanielX


----------



## Oliver (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Wieso entfernst du den Link? Nur weil er auf ein externes Forum führt?



Wenn jemand irgendwas erklärt oder sich mit seinem Posting Mühe gibt, sehe ich keinen Grund darin, auf externe Seiten zu verlinken. Aber in jedem Forum nur einen simplen Link zu posten ohne große Erklärung ist schon etwas arm, zumal es sich um Eigenwerbung handelt.

Beim Verlinken auf neue Produkte, etc pp wäre es auch noch egal.

DanielX: Keine Ahnung


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ist ja gut. Ich zeige eben nur gerne meine Hardware.


----------



## GoZoU (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann schnapp dir ein paar schöne Fotos und pack sie einfach in den Bilder-Thread 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich könnte man Euer gesammeltes Fachwissen gebrauchen, weil ich einen speziellen Radi zur Erweiterung meines Systems suche:

Ich habe mir den *TFC (Feser) XChanger Dual* ausgesucht und ihn bei PC-Icebox per Nachnahme bestellt.
Das ist schon ne Weile her und ich habe weder die Lieferung noch Rückmeldung vom Shop erhalten. Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass der Shop wohl nicht gerade zuverlässig ist, um es ein wenig sanfter auszudrücken 

Deswegen habe ich vor die Bestellung bei denen zu stornieren und das Teil woanders zu kaufen.

Nur ist die Frage: *Wo bekomme ich das gute Stück her?*

Ich finde ansonsten nur noch das Thermochill, welches jedoch ein bisschen Anpassung braucht (Anschlüsse sind anders, keine Gewinde in den Bohrungen), welche ich mir ersparen wollte.


----------



## Oliver (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der A-C-Shop führt das komplette Produktsotiment von TFC. Conrad hat auch einige TFC-Produkte.


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wärs wenn du einfach mal anrufst?


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der A-C-Shop führt das komplette Produktsotiment von TFC. Conrad hat auch einige TFC-Produkte.



Danke, ich werde mich da mal schlaumachen.



Madz schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du einfach mal anrufst?



Wieso habe ich von Dir keine andere Antwort erwarten können?
Jedes Mal, wenn Du mir auf irgend was geantwortet hast, war das stupides 'rumgekacke auf das Jeder verzichten kann.

Ja, ich habe angerufen, ja, ich habe Mails geschrieben.
Ich habe weder jemanden erreichen können, noch eine Rückmeldung erhalten.


----------



## GoZoU (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der A-C-Shop führt das komplette Produktsotiment von TFC. Conrad hat auch einige TFC-Produkte.



Außer den Wasserzusatz haben sie nichts..oder ich find es einfach nicht bei Conrad.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dito.

Der einzige Shop, der die Teile führt, scheint der AC-Shop zu sein und der hat sie wohl grad nicht auf Lager.

Ich ruf' da gleich mal an und frage wann es denn lieferbar ist.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, habe eben beim A-C-Shop angerufen.

*Da TFC/Feser wohl gerade nicht liefern kann, erwarten die die nächsten Radis erst Ende nächsten Monats!* 

Welchen Radi könnt Ihr mir dann empfehlen?

Es soll ein _Dual-Radi_ sein, der in den Kreislauf meines Aquaducts angeschlossen werden soll. Daran hängen zwei leise Lüfter, die mit 1000-1200 U/Min laufen.

Der Thermochill wäre eine Alternative. Nur scheinen da die Anschlüsse nicht unseren Standards zu entsprechen (hätte gern 1/4") und die Halterungen haben wohl keine Gewinde.


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Jedes Mal, wenn Du mir auf irgend was geantwortet hast, war das stupides 'rumgekacke auf das Jeder verzichten kann.


Soso, stupides rumgekacke? DU MICH AUCH! Weiss ich, daß du schon angerufen hast? Nein, aus deinem Posting ging dies nicht hervor. Es erweckte eher den Eindruck, als ob du einfach aus Gründen, die vom "hörensagen" kommen, deine Entscheidung gefällt hast.


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schätzelein, Dich hat niemand beleidigt.

Und dass Du nur herumkackst hast Du erneut unter Beweis gestellt.

Dass man versucht anzurufen und Mails zu schreiben ist Dir wohl nicht naheliegend genug, wenn man keine Lieferung erhält?
Muss Deine Pizza vorgekaut werden?


----------



## GoZoU (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs, bevor sich noch einer von euch eine Karte einfängt ist hier Ende der Diskussion! Sollte noch Klärungsbedarf sein, dann regelt das bitte per PN.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gings bevor ihr euch gezankt habt nicht um TFC?
Nur um mal nicht vom thema abzulenken, ich finde so ziemlich alles von TFC zu teuer!
Was da allein schon so n Triple Radi kostet, für das geld bekomm ich von Alphacool o.ä. ja gleich zwei!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bin gerade stark am überlegen ob ich mir überhaupt ne wakü kaufen soll.... mmh weil 350 € sind nicht gerade wenig


----------



## Madz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> Also bin gerade stark am überlegen ob ich mir überhaupt ne wakü kaufen soll.... mmh weil 350 € sind nicht gerade wenig


Bedenke doch mal die Langfristigkeit dieser Investition! Im PC-Bereich gibt es nur wenige Dinge außer einer Wakü, also Gehäuse, TFT, Soundsystem, bei denen es sich lohnt sehr viel Geld auszugeben, weil sie lange halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte wer erkären warum eigentlich auf meine Fragen nie geantwortet wird ?



Du stellst zu schwere 



cyberhofi schrieb:


> Falls es dir die paar grad wert sind kannst du die Spannungswandlergehäuse auch flacher schleifen, die Chips sind immer auf der PCB-Seite, oben ist also nur Plastik...



Nö danke, eigentlich bin ich froh, wenn meine Hardware funktioniert 
Im Moment bin ich am überlegen, ob ich den Speicherwandlerteil höher legen soll... Die Kontaktfläche zum restlichen Kühler ist zwar komplex geformt, aber nichts, was man mit 1-2 Stunden Laubsäge nicht hinbekommen sollte. Dummerweise hab ich aber gerade nur 2mm Kupferblech im Haus, was beim Ausgleich von 1mm Höhenunterschied n Problem werden könnte 



> Bei meiner 9800gtx+ hab ich das selbe problem, nur dass meine absolut garnicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht und ein komplettkühler garnicht passt, hab die GPU wassergekühlt (Zern black series) und Speicher und Spannungswandler mit so vielen und so großen Passivkühlern wie es nur geht beklebt...



Das kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, da das ganze spätestens im Sommer als fanless-System daherkommen soll.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

soo hab mich dafür entschieden 

Noch eine wichtige Frage zum ERSTEN start einer wakü:

Zuerst muss ich doch alles mit destillierten wasser ausspülen, oder?

Muss man alles provisorisch aufbauen, also alles mit einander verbinden und auf ein handtuch legen oder kann man auch alles schon ein bauen? 
(ATX Überbrückungsstecker ist vorhanden)


----------



## f3rr1s (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange du den Überbrückungsstecker nutzt und nicht beim 1 test den ganze PC mit startest reicht es auch gleich alles einzubauen. Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will kann es auch auserhalb aufbauen.
Und mindestens den Radiator und Cpukühler würde ich Gründlich mti dest wasser spüllen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum spülen nehm ich immer Leitungswasser - einfach ran an den Hahn damit, mit destilliertem Wasser hat man einfach ein Mengen- und Druckproblem.
Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann ja das Leistungswasser danach mit destilliertem rausspülen.

In Sachen Aufbau ist es beim ersten Mal natürlich sicherer, erstmal abseits der Hardware zu testen, wie fest man die Anschlüsse anziehen muss, ehe sie dicht sind - aber prinzipiell kann man auch alles direkt zusammenbauen und man muss sich schon sehr blöd anstellen, damit es so undicht ist, dass die Hardware schneller hinüber ist, als man zum nachziehen & Tropfen auffangen braucht.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein bisschen Planschen schadet der Hardware eh nicht, man sollte halt nur nichts außer der Pumpe am Strom haben.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man beim TFC XChanger Quad von beiden Seiten Lüfter anbringen?
Weil ich willihn anders rum drehen damit die anschlüsse nach unten zeigen.


----------



## Digger (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar kannste das machen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, bevor ich jetzt bestell will euch das nochmal übeprüfen lassen, nicht das irgendetwas nicht passt:


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Ek Backplate passt nicht zum HK, weil die Watercool noch extra GEwinde hat. Ansonsten gute Zusammenstellung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also anstatt der EK diese hier?:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 16084

Sind die schrauben beim Kühler dabei, ja oder?


----------



## DanielX (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sinvoll sind zwei 2x120er Radiatoren direkt hintereinander gebaut mit 2-4 Lüftern?

Also könnte ich mir so gut nen 4x120er vorne rein bauen?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Digger (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@sunshine, ja genau. das teil ist richjtig

@ danielX meinst du jetzt im kreislauf hintereinander oder als sandwich

und ich hab auch eine frage : kann ich auf eine leckende stelle zwischen zwei gewinde einfach außen teflon band kleben? 
ich hab nämlich mit abstandsringen einen tempsensor eingeschraubt, allerdings reichte das gewinde nicht mehr für den zweiten dichtungsring, sodass dort metall auf metall ist (zwischen ring und sensor).
kann ich auf die rille die da is jetzt das band kleben?
ich will nich nochma meine ganze suppe ablassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> Danke, bevor ich jetzt bestell will euch das nochmal übeprüfen lassen, nicht das irgendetwas nicht passt:



Die Lüfter sind mangels guter Lager nicht wirklich silent geeignet - bei der Drehzahl aber auch nicht für hohe Leistung.



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> also anstatt der EK diese hier?:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 16084
> 
> Sind die schrauben beim Kühler dabei, ja oder?



"zur Montage können die ... Abstandshalter direkt in die Backplate geschraubt werden" - der HK 3.0 hat Abstandshalter mit Gewinden dabei, die normalerweise mit einer Mutter gekontert werden.
Hat man die Backplate, kann man sie direkt reinschrauben.



DanielX schrieb:


> Wie sinvoll sind zwei 2x120er Radiatoren direkt hintereinander gebaut mit 2-4 Lüftern?



~so gut wie ein extra dicker 240er. Also für leisen Betrieb vollkommen sinnlos.





Digger schrieb:


> und ich hab auch eine frage : kann ich auf eine leckende stelle zwischen zwei gewinde einfach außen teflon band kleben?
> ich hab nämlich mit abstandsringen einen tempsensor eingeschraubt, allerdings reichte das gewinde nicht mehr für den zweiten dichtungsring, sodass dort metall auf metall ist (zwischen ring und sensor).
> kann ich auf die rille die da is jetzt das band kleben?
> ich will nich nochma meine ganze suppe ablassen.



Kleben auf feuchter Oberfläche klappt eher selten, Teflonband drumrumwickeln dichtet zwar einigermaßen, ein bißchen Wasser kann aber immer durchsickern.
Musst also ablassen und dann würde ich das Teflonband ums Gewinde wickeln - wenn es denn wirklich sein muss. (Ist das ganze ohne Distanzring echt schon zu lang? Falls ja: Was für n ******* Kühler ist das, bei dem 2mm den Unterschied zwischen "zu lang" und "zu kurz" vollkommen überbrücken? Da kann man ja kaum noch von Gewinde sprechen...)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche lüfter für den selben preis sind den besser?


----------



## Digger (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleben auf feuchter Oberfläche klappt eher selten, Teflonband drumrumwickeln dichtet zwar einigermaßen, ein bißchen Wasser kann aber immer durchsickern.
> Musst also ablassen und dann würde ich das Teflonband ums Gewinde wickeln - wenn es denn wirklich sein muss. (Ist das ganze ohne Distanzring echt schon zu lang? Falls ja: Was für n ******* Kühler ist das, bei dem 2mm den Unterschied zwischen "zu lang" und "zu kurz" vollkommen überbrücken? Da kann man ja kaum noch von Gewinde sprechen...)


naja es geht nich um nen kühler!
es ist so ein crystal-T-stück aus kunstoff und da brauch ich nen distanzring für alle anschlüsse, allerdings is bei dem tempsensor das gewinde so kurz, dass es mit einem distanzring nicht mehr reicht. deshalb hab ich einen der beiden gummiringe entfernt. 
(abgesehen com gewinde stöst der sensor auch auf der anderen seite an ohne ring)
kann idch wenn ich das band hab auch ohne ring arbeiten? also einfach soweit reinschrauben wie ich möchet und es hält dircht?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> welche lüfter für den selben preis sind den besser?



Für den selben Preis:
Keine.

Für rund 3€ mehr: Die S-Flex vom gleichen Hersteller.


----------



## DanielX (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich wollte die zwei 2x120er Radis dann als Sandwitch bauen um so halt auf einen 4x120er zu kommen.

Bin halt nur am überlegen was halt für meinen Quad und meine 4870 reicht und noch ein Stückchen überdimensioniert ist.

Wollte eigentlich erst dann nur Vorne einen 2x120er und hinten einen 120er Radi verbauen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Digger (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm reichen würde ein dicker triple  eine feser wär ein bisschen überdimeonsionert.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überdimensioniert gibt es nicht.
Ich habe zuletzt auf 5x120 (intern, sieht einfach schöner aus)ausgebaut und jetzt werden die Lüfter halt noch etwas weiter runter geregelt.

Nur so ein Sandwich bringt nunmal wirklich fast nichts gegenüber einem einzelnen Radi.
Wenn du es dagegen schaffst zusätzliche Single Radis auch noch irgendwo einzeln zu verbauen ist das nie ein Nachteil.


----------



## Digger (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja überdimensioert heißt ja nich gleich unnötig. ich meinem fall meinte ich eher mit reserven.
mein tfc360 kühlt mein wasser auf ~30°C bei 700upm.
4870 1gb + E8400@4Ghz


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Überdimensioniert gibt es nicht.


Meine Meinung... Fläche kann man nur durch noch mehr Fläche ersetzen.


----------



## strucki200 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne kleine Frage  Hab nen Evo 1080 ich wollte den aussen an mein Case schrauben. Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht welchen Abstandt ich nehmen soll 

2,5cm sind ja die Lüfter + wie viel noch ca damit die einwandfrei arbeiten bzw ohne Leistungsverlust. Ich mein ich hab irgendwann mal was von 4cm im Web gelesen aber ich finds nicht mehr 
Was würdet ihr so empfehlen ??


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sollten 4-5 cm sein.


----------



## strucki200 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Es sollten 4-5 cm sein.



Zusätzlich zu den Lüftern ? Alo dann so ca 6-8 cm insgesamt?


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohh man ich bin schon wieder am überlegen ob sich ne wakü lohnt... ich hasse das


----------



## strucki200 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"lohnt" ist vll das falsche Wort der Pc läuft ja auch ohne  Wakü gut mit "angemessenen" Temps 
Alo ich kenne bis jetzt keinen der es bereut hat eine zu kaufen eingeschlossen mir ^^
2 Kollegen hab ich auch schon infiziert die holen sich bald eine


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> naja es geht nich um nen kühler!
> es ist so ein crystal-T-stück aus kunstoff und da brauch ich nen distanzring für alle anschlüsse, allerdings is bei dem tempsensor das gewinde so kurz, dass es mit einem distanzring nicht mehr reicht. deshalb hab ich einen der beiden gummiringe entfernt.
> (abgesehen com gewinde stöst der sensor auch auf der anderen seite an ohne ring)
> kann idch wenn ich das band hab auch ohne ring arbeiten? also einfach soweit reinschrauben wie ich möchet und es hält dircht?



Wenn genug Teflonband drum rum ist, dichtet das direkt das Gewinde ab, ja.


@Rest:
Sagt mal - muss man sich auf PCGHX.de wirklich ne halbe Seite über forumdeluxx unterhalten??


----------



## GoZoU (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ist der Wakü-Quatsch- und nicht der Luxx-Sammel-Thread! Ich habe die OT-Beiträge deswegen entfernt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



strucki200 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kleine Frage  Hab nen Evo 1080 ich wollte den aussen an mein Case schrauben. Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht welchen Abstandt ich nehmen soll
> 
> 2,5cm sind ja die Lüfter + wie viel noch ca damit die einwandfrei arbeiten bzw ohne Leistungsverlust. Ich mein ich hab irgendwann mal was von 4cm im Web gelesen aber ich finds nicht mehr
> Was würdet ihr so empfehlen ??



Ich habe bei mir einen Abstand von 40mm (Seitenwand --> evo1080). Somit ist zwischen Lüfter und Seitenwand noch 15mm Platz. Da meine Lüfter mit 800RPM drehen reicht dieser Abstand meiner Meinung nach eigentlich aus. Mehr Abstand hätte der Optik nicht gerade gut getan. Vielleicht kann man mit schneller drehenden Lüftern und mehr Abstand noch bessere Werte erzielen. 
Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du Dich ja mal hier durcharbeiten oder auf den Link in meiner Signatur klicken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sieht gut aus, wie die Pumpe durch das Frontgitter zu sehen ist !


----------



## Forti (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> and now for something completely different...
> 
> Hab heute endlich mal meine 9800GTX+ auf Wakü umgestellt und schlechte Nachrichten:
> Entgegen bisheriger Annahmen, optischer Eindrücke von Vorder- und Rückseite und entgegen der Aussage des Supports ist nicht einmal die XfX 9800GTX+ im 9800GTX Referenzdesign.
> ...



hi leutz
ich besitze auch (leider) eine 98gtx+ non reverenc von zotac. nun möchte ich gerne diese natürlich auch mit in den wakükreislauf einbinden und dachte an folgendes: diesen kompletkühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC9600 SLI ready EK Water Blocks EK-FC9600 SLI ready 12136 ohne spawa pltte, weil passt sowieso nicht und für die spawas den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler 15140. (sry weiss nicht wie genau ich die bilder reinbekomme von at) was meint ihr würde das passen? also den spawa mit ner bagplatte oder so befestigen. foto zeigt meine grake.
ps: nein das mit der wlp war der hersteller


----------



## cyberhofi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du bekommst gar keinen Komplettkühler auf die Zotac 9800GTX+
Ich hab die auch, die Löcher um die GPU haben einen anderen Abstand als im Referenzdesign, folglich passt gakeiner der Komplettkühler...

Ich Hab einen Zern Black Series (Nur GPU) drauf und halt Speicher und Spannungswandler mit paar Kühlern beklebt, Solange man etwas Luftzug im gehäuse hat klappt das...



Hab seit gestern abend meinen 480er Radiator drin, echt ein monströses teil, aber bessere Temps als mit meinem 240er hab ich auch nicht (hab ja auch nur 2 Lüfter drauf) kann aber auch sein dass sich der Durchfluss durch den Großen Radi und paar Winkelstücke die ich aufgrund des neuen Leicht knickenden Schlauches einbauen musste ziemlich verschlechtert hat... Vieleicht rüst ich ma auf Highflow um...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe meine konfiguration nochmal geändert weil ich doch nicht soo viel ausgeben will

Ist sie so gut (Für Q6600 oced und später vllt. graka)?


----------



## strucki200 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir einen Abstand von 40mm (Seitenwand --> evo1080). Somit ist zwischen Lüfter und Seitenwand noch 15mm Platz. Da meine Lüfter mit 800RPM drehen reicht dieser Abstand meiner Meinung nach eigentlich aus. Mehr Abstand hätte der Optik nicht gerade gut getan. Vielleicht kann man mit schneller drehenden Lüftern und mehr Abstand noch bessere Werte erzielen.
> Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du Dich ja mal hier durcharbeiten oder auf den Link in meiner Signatur klicken!



Top den Bericht  den hatte ich gesucht 

Ich denke ich werde nen Abstandt von ~ 4cm nehmen (von den Lüftern aus) kann ja nen bisschen testen

@Sunsihne12 Nimm lieber den Radi   http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2699_Swiftech-MCR320-360mm-Radiator.html


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst der wäre besser:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der soo schlecht?! hätt ich nicht gedacht 

Dann nehm ich wohl den Magicool slim tripple.... und lackier den hässlichen alurahmen weiß 

Auf was für Lüfterdrehzahlen ist der den optiemiert?
Was erreicht man mit den für temps?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der BI braucht über 1000RPM was ihn in meinen Augen(und Ohren) absolut ungeeignet macht.

Der Magicool Slim dagegen skaliert sehr weit nach unten, ihm gehen halt nur bei ~800RPM die Lamellen aus um noch mehr Kühlleistung raus zu holen.

Wenn der Swiftech natürlich noch ins Budget passt ist der auch eine sehr gute Wahl(Allrounder).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaa der swiftech passt denk ich noch gerade so rein 


Edit:

Versteh ich das richtig das zu den Lüftern auch ein Adapter mit geliefert wird um den 4 Pin auf 3 Pin zu machen?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-UCCL12-PWM---white-LED---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja schon steht doch dort? Oo


----------



## Forti (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



cyberhofi schrieb:


> Du bekommst gar keinen Komplettkühler auf die Zotac 9800GTX+
> Ich hab die auch, die Löcher um die GPU haben einen anderen Abstand als im Referenzdesign, folglich passt gakeiner der Komplettkühler...
> 
> Ich Hab einen Zern Black Series (Nur GPU) drauf und halt Speicher und Spannungswandler mit paar Kühlern beklebt, Solange man etwas Luftzug im gehäuse hat klappt das...
> ...




und läuft die 98+ stabil bei dir? mit oder ohne oc? was sagen die temps? ich hatte das gleiche problem bei meiner alten 88gt da hatte ich die spawas nicht gekühlt und die sind abgeraucht. ergo will ich experimente bei dieser vermeiden


----------



## Madz (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine 9800gt kann man ohne Probleme "nur GPU "kühlen. Nur ein minimaler Luftstrom im Gehäuse reicht dafür aus.


----------



## Forti (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann das wer mit bestätigen? nur einer der diese aussage macht ist mir ein wenig ZU wenig ^^. eine 160 euro graka mal eben so ohne spawakühler laufen lassen und sie dadurch "verheizen" ist mir zu teuer. verständlich oder?


----------



## Robär (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ging es, 2x 120mm 800rpm Lüfter im Gehäuse. Also wie erwähnt solltest du nen bisschen was Luftzirkulation im Case haben.

Allerdings gibts für die Spawas auch was im Zubehörmarkt (müsste eigentlich auch auf den 9800GT passen): Thermalright Heatsink

P.S. Du hast für ne 9800GT 160€ bezahlt - WTF?!


----------



## Forti (1. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja die luftzirkulation habe ich ja hergestellt indem ich unten im boden einen 80er lüfter habe der genau auf die graka gerichtet ist. bildertread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-284.html und in der front sitzt ein dual120 radi der nach draussen gerichtet ist und ganz oben noch ein 120 der auch nach draussen geht. somit müsste es doch dann gehen, oder? also mit den "igeln" sage ich immer


----------



## Robär (1. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt: bei mir ging es.

Aber du kannst zur Sicherheit ja noch die Thermalright Spawa Kühler draufbasteln.


----------



## Forti (1. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: bei mir ging es.
> 
> Aber du kannst zur Sicherheit ja noch die Thermalright Spawa Kühler draufbasteln.



evtl einen link dazu? weiss atm nicht welche du meinst. danke


----------



## cyberhofi (1. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 9800gtx+ habe ich auch nur mit Passivkühlern gekühlt (also nur chip wassergekühlt). Bis jetzt ohne Probleme Ich mein original waren garkeine Passivkühler auf den Spannungswandlern und auch dieser "effektive" Radiallüfter hat auch kaum draufgepustet. Ich schätze das nimmt sich nicht viel solange ein gewisser Luftzug im gehäuse ist...
Man könnte (zumindest bei der Zotac da sind sie schön in einer reihe) auch so einen universalen Spannungswandlerwasserkühler für Mainboards draufkleben (Bei Aquatuning für 10€) dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab meine 9800GTX+ heute mal n bissl gestresst - und obwohl der Spannungswandlerkühler teilweise Kontakt hat (>45°C auf der Kühler Vorderseite, Wärme kommt an), konnte ich auf der Platinenrückseite stellenweise 85°C messen


----------



## Robär (1. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Forti schrieb:


> evtl einen link dazu? weiss atm nicht welche du meinst. danke



Den Link findest du genau 3 Posts über dir


----------



## Forti (1. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm ok schon müde augen hab. danke


----------



## f3rr1s (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir wer sagen welche Wärmeleitpads ich brauche für EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wärmeleitpad ??!!


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da benötigst du nur Pads für die Spannungswandler und diese sollten ca. 1mm dick sein, GPU und VRAM bekommt Wärmeleitpaste.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir waren gleich welche dabei und die sind 0,5mm dick!


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, hast recht Dax, ohne Folie sind die mitgelieferten Pads nur ca. 0,5mm "dünn"

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal so sollte es jemanden interresieren XSPC ist pleite. 

Und die Pumpe die ich von denen haben will kann ich mir jetzt aus den USA für 75$ zuschicken lassen, hauptsache ich hab sie noch gefunden. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls was mit der Pumpe ist, wer übernimmt die Gewährleistung?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt und ich schätze mal dann hätte ich die Arschkarte gezogen. 

Wenn ich die aber nicht hole kann ich meinen Plan für meine Wakü komplett umwerfen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde in dem Fall über eine andere Pumpe kaufen!

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja dann sag mir mal wie ich Pumpe und AGB sonnst in zwei 5 1/2 Schächte eingebaut bekomme.

Pumpe und AGB müssen halt in die Schächte und da mir niemand einen wirklich guten Vorschlag machen kann werd ich mir wohl die XSPC holen.

Ne Liang plus AGB-Deckel wäre auch ne Option nur der Preis usw. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing und Deckel klingt solide, dazu für den zweiten Schacht einen 5,25" AGB.
Von der Leistung her wär dies Top.
Schon mal im Marktplatz nach einer gebrauchten Laing ausschau gehalten?
Ist bei den 75$ schon der Versand und Zoll dabei?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo Versand ist drinnen Und Zoll muss noch drauf.

Was macht eigentlich der Deckel bei der Liang und wie ist der AGB-Deckel?

MfG DanielX


----------



## GoZoU (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Deckel sorgen dafür, dass die Laing z.B. G1/4" Innengewinde bekommt. Dazu gibts meist noch eine weitere Anschlussmöglichkeit und ganz nebenbei wird der Durchfluss gesteigert und die Lautstärke der Pumpe reduziert. Diverse Bohrungen zur Befestigung und Beleuchtung der Laing mal ganz außen vor. Beim AGB-Deckel solltest du evtl. über ein Schwämmchen im AGB oder das EK-Anti-Cylon nachdenken, ansonsten läufst du schnell Gefahr Luftblasen anzusaugen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Deckel von einer Laing ermöglicht die Nutzung normaler G1/4 Anschlüsse, optimiert die Durchlussleistung und verringert den Geräuschpegel.

Ich geh erst mal essen und such dir dann mal was raus.
Was darf es denn Insgesammt kosten mit AGB ?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZoU

Danke das die sonst keine Innengewinde hatt wusste ich nicht. 

@nemetona

Wäre cool wen du da mal was suchen kannst.

Also für Pumpe+AGB wollte ich so 60-105€ ausgeben, Hauptsache recht Kompakt und hat Leistung. 

Du weißt ja noch wo es rein soll oder?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/44338-einige-fragen-zur-wakue-zusammenstellung.html

MfG DanielX


----------



## f3rr1s (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Bei mir waren gleich welche dabei und die sind 0,5mm dick!



Alles klar danke Daxtrose und nemetona


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@f3rr1s,
am Wärmeleitpad beiseitig die Transparente Folie entfernen.

@DanielX,

Mein Vorschlag:
-Laing DDC NEU 50€
-Laing Deckel Watercool DDC 18,50€
-kurzer 5,25" AGB wie Repack Cooling Slot bei AT gerade für 30€ im Angebot

gesamt: 98,50€



Dieser kurze AGB hat den vorteil der geringen Bautiefe,von geschätzt 6-8cm, und du kannst dahinter über die höhe beider 5,25" Schächte die Laing samt Deckel positionieren, sollte sogar für eine dünne entkopplung genug Platz sein.

Gruß, Nemetona

Edit: wenn du im LUXX Forum registriert bist, erhältst du im Moment bei Aquatuning noch 12% Rabatt.


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo eigentlich auch ne gute Option danke aber sind 420l/h nicht was wenig vorallem wenn ich da 2 Radis unds Kühler verbaue?

Und wäre eine stärkere DDC Pumpe den wenigstens Baugleich?

MfG DanielX


----------



## DaxTrose (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Pro müsste für Deine beiden Radis vollkommen ausreichen. Wenn nicht, kannst Du sie noch umlöten!


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah cool bei der kann man auch umlöten und auch wieder so sau einfach, wunderbar. 

Das heist bei der ist halt schon ein Aufsatz mit drann, den ich mir bei der DDC sonst noch kaufen müsste?

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die normale DDC reicht vollkommen, es ist eine der stärksten Pumpen am Markt.
Die 420l/h Angaben kannst du vernachlässigen, wird in einer kompletten Wakü nie erreicht, relevant ist max die Förderhöhe.

Ich habe den Watercool Deckel empfohlen da er beide Anschlüsse von vorn hat, der pro hat, glaub ich, einen von oben, dies könnte bei dir ein Platzproblem werden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Dr.House (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Umlöten kann ich nur empfehlen. Meine läuft seit ca. 9 Monaten @ Ultra und ich kann mich nicht beschweren(obwohl die Pro mehr als genug Leistung hat für jeden normalen Kreislauf).

Aber wenn man so easy an mehr Power kommt,warum nicht. Kann leider die Durchflusswerte von Pro und Ultra nicht vergleichen,da ich keinen Umschaltknopf gelötet habe. Schätze aber so 15-20 l/h  mehr an Durchfluss,was man dazugewinnt.


----------



## DanielX (3. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Dr.House

Jo denke mal das mit dem löten würde ich direkt machen.

Kannst du mir vieleicht mal ein Bild geben als du deine 4870 mit einem nur GPU-Kühler gekühlt hattest?

Und nen Link zu dem Kühler wäre auch net. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Forti (4. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich habe die "kleine" laing und mir einen bitspower aufsatz geholt und betreibe atm 1x alphacool nexxusIII 3x120 ein black ice 2x120 cpu, north south sowie 2 agbs drannen und im kleinen agb entsteht ein kleiner strudel, leistung satt sage ich da. zur geräuschentwicklungg kann ich nur sagen sie steht auf dem mitgeliefertem schwamm und ich höre hier eher meine lüfter als das die pumpe irgendwas von sich gibt.


----------



## b0s (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke für solch umfangreiche Änderungsmaßnahmen wäre ein eigener Thread von Vorteil.
Kannst ja dann den Link posten, damit auch alle helfen 

Sorry dass ich dir nicht zu deinen Fragen helfen kann.


Edit: Huch, wo isser hin?
Update: ah, I see, hatter schon gemacht (Nucleus). Sorry für diesen bezuglosen Post


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*als tschuldig an der post-verschiebung bekenn*


----------



## Nucleus (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, und sorry - hätte ich mir selbst denken können, dass ein eigener Thread wohl die bessere Wahl ist.

Hilfe, Vorschläge und Lösungsansätze sind willkommen  (Ersatz für Aquaduct)

Und ja: Jedem ist ein "*Du Trottel*" erlaubt. Madz sogar zwei


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiss nicht ob ich hier schonmal nach gefragt habe(mir ist so..)

ok wollte wissen ob sich der Umstieg von einem NexXxos XP Bold zu einem anderen Kühler lohnen würde..ich dachte da zum Beispiel an einen der über eine Halterung an den AM2 geschraubt wird(glaube der Lunar hatte das)..Vorteil der Halterung ist diese sieht Symetrisch aus wie bei Sockel 775..Hättet ihr einen Kühler als Empfehlung für den AM2 mit solcher Halterung?


----------



## GoZoU (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob es sich wirklich lohnt liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ansonsten gibt es wie immer, die üblichen Kandidaten: Watercool HK 3.0 (CU/LC/LT), Aquacomputer Cuplex hd,Enzotech Luna und EK Supreme. Wobei der HK mein persönlicher Favorit ist. Wenn du auf eine Halterung aus Plexi Wert legst, dann noch den Nexxxos XP Bold X2 Highflow.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob ich hier schonmal nach gefragt habe(mir ist so..)
> 
> ok wollte wissen ob sich der Umstieg von einem NexXxos XP Bold zu einem anderen Kühler lohnen würde..ich dachte da zum Beispiel an einen der über eine Halterung an den AM2 geschraubt wird(glaube der Lunar hatte das)..Vorteil der Halterung ist diese sieht Symetrisch aus wie bei Sockel 775..Hättet ihr einen Kühler als Empfehlung für den AM2 mit solcher Halterung?



Was hältst du von diesen?
Der Temperaturunterschied sollte schon spürbar sein, ich schätze mal zwichen 3-8k, ober Optisch ist der D-Tec viel ansprechender..

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## teKau^ (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir gestern bei AT erstmal was gegönnt 

19/13 Schlauch dazu passendes Verschraubungsmaterial und den Watercool HK 3.0  

Nutze zZ nen Zalman aber der ist nicht geeignet für solch dicke Schläuche  

Bin sehr gespannt auf seine Kühlleistung. Hab mir den FuZion auch

angesehen habe mich dann aber aufgrund der unglaublich positiven

Bewertungen des HK doch für diesen entschieden  Zudem Ist er um mehr als

20€ billiger! [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HK 3.0 und 19/13 Schlauch wird knapp.
Was für Anschlüsse nutzt du?
Mit Fittingen hast du da keine Chance, max mit Tüllen könnte es passen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## teKau^ (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum wirds knapp ? benutze die hier..

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 19/13mm Schraubanschluss gerade G1/4" - MSV (Bitspower) 19/13mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - silber vernickelt 62150


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ob es sich wirklich lohnt liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ansonsten gibt es wie immer, die üblichen Kandidaten: Watercool HK 3.0 (CU/LC/LT), Aquacomputer Cuplex hd,Enzotech Luna und EK Supreme. Wobei der HK mein persönlicher Favorit ist. Wenn du auf eine Halterung aus Plexi Wert legst, dann noch den Nexxxos XP Bold X2 Highflow.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Enzotech SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire, der Luna ist als Kühler nicht wirklich eine Meisterleistung, sondern ein reines Designerstück.



teKau^ schrieb:


> warum wirds knapp ? benutze die hier..



Weil der Heatkiller afaik auch in der überarbeiteten Fassung nur einen Gewinde-Mittelpunktsabstand von 22mm hat. Für die von dir verlinkten Anschlüsse brauchst du mindestens 26mm.
Tüllen haben den Vorteil, dass nichts mehr außen drum rum muss. Bei Exemplaren mit Innensechskant ist der Außendurchmesser dann der gleiche, wie vom Schlauch.


----------



## teKau^ (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na tolle wurst.. was kann ich jetzt machen damit das doch alles einwandfrei funktioniert ? ich werd verrückt ..


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@tekau,

Ich würde dir diese Perfect Seal empfehlen, diese halten auch ohne Schlauchschelle zuverlässig denn dafür kann es auch zu knapp werden.
Alternativ kannst du auch mit solch gewinkelten Anschlüssen erfolge feiern.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## teKau^ (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uiuiii.. schon mal besten Dank für alle Tips! Also meint ihr meine ausgesuchten Anschlüsse wieder zurück und z.b. auf diese hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) 63021 zugreifen ?


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm lieber die von mir verlinkten Perfect Seal, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher das sie ohne Schlauchschelle dicht sind. Der Preis ist ja gleich.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## teKau^ (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super besten Dank nemetona für deine schnelle Hilfe.. Jetzt mal sehen wie schnell die Leute von Aquatuning arbeiten  Hoffentlich ging mein Paket noch nicht raus 

Edit: Puh Schwein gehabt! Rechnung schon geschrieben und Paket versandbereit gewesen..! Und das obwohl ich erst gestern Abend um 23h bestellt hab!.. Da sitzen schon flinke Jungs bei AT


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du noch keine Versandmitteilung hast sind die Chancen gut, am besten gleich telefonisch.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## -headhunter- (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weiss ned ob ich mir wirklich mne wasserkühlung holen soll... 
wie siehts denn im sommer damit aus wenns so 40 ° draussn hat?


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-headhunter- schrieb:


> ich weiss ned ob ich mir wirklich mne wasserkühlung holen soll...
> wie siehts denn im sommer damit aus wenns so 40 ° draussn hat?



Gerade an sehr warmen Tagen bist du mit einer Wakü besser bedient als mit Luftkühlung.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es zum Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire irgendwo einen Test? Google antwortet mir darauf nicht..


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der PCGHX wurde er getestet und war knapp vor dem HK 3.0.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du nen Link?


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sollte ich ein Magazin verlinken?


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 jaab da muss ich gleich mal reingucken..

edit: könnte mein neuer Kühler werden..mal gucken...


----------



## teKau^ (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warte noch bis nächste Woche dann hab ich meinen HK 3.0 drin und kann dir paar Infos weiter geben falls Fragen offen sind  Juhu ich freu mich  Versandbestätigung vorhin noch bekommen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In der PCGHX wurde er getestet und war knapp vor dem HK 3.0.



Wurde auch in der PCGH 9/08 abgedruckt.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Gerade an sehr warmen Tagen bist du mit einer Wakü besser bedient als mit Luftkühlung.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona



Kannst Du darauf mal näher eingehen? So ganz verstehe ich das nicht. Wenn es zum Beispiel 30°C in meinem Zimmer ist, ist das Wasser gleich zum Start auch 30°C und wird dazu noch mit Luft von 30°C gekühlt. Dadurch wird doch alles um 10°C wärmer als bei 20°C Raumtemperatur, oder liege ich da jetzt falsch? 
Oder meinst Du, es ist vorteilhafter, weil man mit einer WaKü meistens mehr Reserven nach oben hat - sprich, meine Grafikkarte ist unter Wasser 35°C kühler, als mit einer Luftkühlung. Also bei 30°C Raumtemperatur wäre meine Karte dann unter Last bei max. 70°C und unter Luft schon bei 100°C!?


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Kannst Du darauf mal näher eingehen? So ganz verstehe ich das nicht. Wenn es zum Beispiel 30°C in meinem Zimmer ist, ist das Wasser gleich zum Start auch 30°C und wird dazu noch mit Luft von 30°C gekühlt. Dadurch wird doch alles um 10°C wärmer als bei 20°C Raumtemperatur, oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?
> Oder meinst Du, es ist vorteilhafter, weil man mit einer WaKü meistens mehr Reserven nach oben hat - sprich, meine Grafikkarte ist unter Wasser 35°C kühler, als mit einer Luftkühlung. Also bei 30°C Raumtemperatur wäre meine Karte dann unter Last bei max. 70°C und unter Luft schon bei 100°C!?



Ich nahm Bezug auf diesen Beitrag:

                     Zitat von *-headhunter-* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_ich weiss ned ob ich mir wirklich mne wasserkühlung holen soll... 
wie siehts denn im sommer damit aus wenns so 40 ° draussn hat?

Meine Aussage sollte nur klar machen, das man mit einer Wakü gerade am warmen Tagen, deutlich Bessere Temperaturen erreicht als mit Luftkühlung.

Gruß, Nemetona
_


----------



## Nucleus (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis wann ist das so?

Ich habe in ein paar FAQs gelesen, dass die Wassertemperatur die 35°C nicht übersteigen sollte... da hat man gerade im Sommer schnell ein Problem, glaube ich.


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man erreicht mit 35°C warmes Wasser trotzdem eine bessere Kühlleistung als mit 35°C warmer Luft.

Ich glaube in der Beschreibung der Aquastream Pumpen stand das die Waseremperatur 50°C nicht überschreiten sollte. Ab diesen Punk würde es einen Garantieverlust bedeuten.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also eine Wassertemperatur von 50°C halte ich auch für stark bedenklich. Allerdings habe ich jetzt unter Last (3,5 Stunden Sacred 2 bei 4xAA, 1680x1050 und Elite-Texturen) bei mir konstante 36°C Wassertemperatur. Wenn alles Linear dazu ansteigt, habe ich dann bei 30°C Lufttemperatur (eigentlich zockt man dann nicht mehr) ca. 43°C Wasser, 71°C GPU, 63°C CPU. Also alles noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Wasserkühlung ist genau so von der Temperatur der kühlenden Luft abhängig wie eine Lukü. Daher ändert sich auch der Abstand zwischen beiden Kühlmethoden nicht mit der Umgebungstemperatur.


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung ist genau so von der Temperatur der kühlenden Luft abhängig wie eine Lukü. Daher ändert sich auch der Abstand zwischen beiden Kühlmethoden nicht mit der Umgebungstemperatur.



Genau das meine ich, auch oder gerade bei warmer Kühlluft lohnt sich die Wakü, da die Luftkühlung hier schon an ihre Grenzen stoßen kann, und sie für eine Zuverlässige Kühlung der Komponenten eventuell nicht mehr ausreicht.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Daedalus84 (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das eine Wasserkühlung von der Temperatur der umgebenden Luft abhängig ist stimmt schon nur hat man bei ner Wasserkühlung den Vorteil der größeren Abgabefläche der Wärme sprich den Radiatoren. 
Wenns mit den Temps im System net mehr so richtig stimmt hängt man halt noch nen Radi rein und schon ists Problem erledigt.
Bei ner Luftkühlung kannste halt nicht einfach noch nen Kühler reinschrauben


----------



## Digger (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab auch mal wieder eine frage :
ichj hab überlegt mein system um einen singleradi zu erweitern.

welcher radi schlägt sich denn bei 700upm mit Noiseblockern am besten im verhältnis zur lautstärke.
es soll natürlich SILENT sein. lohnt es sich doch auf einen TFC zu setzen...(hab ja schon den triple) oda doch eher ein magicool xtreme ?


----------



## Nucleus (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage ist doch:

Bekommt man ab einer gewissen Wassertemperatur nicht vielleicht Probleme mit dem Druck im System?
Immerhin dehnt sich das Wasser ja bei steigender Temperatur aus.


----------



## Digger (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch:
> 
> Bekommt man ab einer gewissen Wassertemperatur nicht vielleicht Probleme mit dem Druck im System?
> Immerhin dehnt sich das Wasser ja bei steigender Temperatur aus.


da bekommst du überhaupt keine probleme ! das dehnt sich innerhalb der 20°C so minimal aus ! und wenn, dann hast du ja immernoch den AGB der ja schließlich dafür da ist. 
die luft im agb lässt ich dann eher komprimieren als dann da iwas platzt. notfalls machste einemal kurz die einfüllschraube auf und wieder zu und dein "problem" is verflogen


----------



## Uziflator (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür gibts ja den AGB.


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger,
vieleicht einen Magicool Slim Single!?!?

@Nucleus,
diese Druckerhöhung würde ich als Minimal vernachlässigen, diese Maß kann durch Komprimierung der Luft um AGB Kompensiert werden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @Digger,
> vieleicht einen Magicool Slim Single!?!?


wirikt sich denn ein slim-single auf die wasser-temp aus?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die frage wär lohnt es sich überhaupt noch einen radiator ein zu bauen weil ich mein dein tripple ist ja eh schon riesig und dürfte die temp ziemlich niedrig halten


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er bringt auf jeden Fall ein Plus an Kühlleistung, gerade bei langsam drehenden Lüftern, dickere Radies brauchen meist schnelle Lüfter um ihre Stärken ausspielen zu können.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm alles klar. mit 20€ is der ja auch recht günstig. ich muss mir nur mal die konstruktion überlegen


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Konstruktion?


----------



## Digger (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im case kein platz. kommt außen an den hecklüfter. jetzt muss ich dann nur noch die schläuche nach innen legen.

also naja, platz is schon da aber das machen meine schläuche nicht mit.


----------



## Hektor123 (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir mal überlegt, ob ich mein Wasser nicht etwas aufpeppen könnte, da es jetzt nach mehrmaligem Wechsel etwas trübe ist und nicht sonderlich gut aussieht, ob ich etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringe. Die günstigste Lösung ist demnach doch Lebensmittelfarbe, wie ich hier schon mehrmals gelesen habe. Ist die wirklich unbdenklich und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich sie her. Im normalen Supermarkt alà Aldi nicht oder? Und wie viel ml braucht man da ungefähr von, wenn mein Kreislauf ca. grob 600-700ml Flüssigkeit enthält? Hängt doch letzendlich auch von der Intensität ab, die erreicht werden soll oder? Es sollte ein schönes kraftiges Blau ergeben.
Danke schonmal.
MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn das trüb ist würd ichs gleich wechseln und wenn du farbe willst es dann in der flasche mischen


----------



## Hektor123 (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Danke für den Tipp. Weiß denn jemand, wo man sowas her kriegt? So allgemein wüsste ich das jetzt^^. Und ist übrigens noch inno Protect drin zum Schutz, wenn das irgendwie "Nebenwirkungen" bereiten sollte.


----------



## b0s (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls du ihn noch nicht kennst, schau mal hierrein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ttest-innovatek-protect-ip-mit-echtfarbe.html

Dort haben mehrere User Ansätze mit unterschiedlichen Mitteln und Kombinationen und zum Teil auch schon Ergebnisse oder Zwischenergebnisse 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dort auch Bezugsquellen für Lebensmittelfarbe genannt wurden (eine ist z.B. ebay).


----------



## Hektor123 (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da habe ich eben auch schon vorbeigeschaut, also bei ebay. Doch dafür extra zu bestellen, weiß nicht ob das lohnt. Schau erstmal hier in der Gegend, so dringend ist es im Moment nicht. Notfalls hast du natürlich recht. Wer mir den Link mal anschaun. Vielen Dank


----------



## nemetona (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier findest du sie, in der Kauhalle des Ostens.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Digger (6. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also die wirklich empfehlenswerten gibts es eig nur beim link von NEMETONA und bei stoebertantchen inner bucht (allerding scheint die ihr sortiment geändert zu haben -> daher emfehle ich die kaufhalle )

also ich hab in meinem kreislauf von ca 600-700ml 10-15ml farbe. allerdings nutze ich dieses blaue G48 und da braucht ich recht viel farbe um das türkis-blau vom g48 zu übertönen (das is gar nich so leicht ) 

also du wirst für ein kräftiges blau nicht mehr als 10ml brauchen.

leider is der versand in der kaufhalle höher als die große 250ml flasche teuer ist... aba es gibt eig keine andere bezugsquelle, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## teKau^ (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leutz!
Hab gestern meinen neuen HK 3.0 und 19/13 Schläuche erhalten und direkt eingebaut! Hier direkt noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an nemetona der mir zu ein paar sehr guten Anschlüssen geraten hat. Sie passen perfekt und dichten sehr gut ab! Vielleicht hätte ich mir aber vorher mal im Laden die Größe der Schläuche genauer angesehen denn als sie ankamen dachte ich nur .. MEGA FETT die Teile aber läuft und kühlt alles perfekt! Musste zwar die unteren Slot einlässe weg knipsen mit nem Seitenschneider aber jetzt ist alles unter Dach und Fach


----------



## On/OFF (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich war grad in der Zoohandlung in der Aquariumabteilung , ich brauchte Schlauchverbinder aus Plastik .  Ham die nich .  Und destiliertes Wasser och nich ...hmmm ...


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dest. Wasser gibts beim Bügelbedarf im Baumarkt oder auch im Schlecker etc.


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es den DangerDen Schlauch nur im 16/10 Format?


mfg


----------



## nemetona (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest hab ich den DD Schlauch noch nirgens in anderen Größen gesehen.
Aber DD hängt ja irgendwie auch wieder mit TFC zusammen und da gibt es einen 13/10 Feser Tube, dieser hat aber nicht annähernd die Eigenschaften des 16/10.

Im A-C-Shop wird auch beides unter TFC geführt. Link.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade, dann wird es wohl doch der Feser 13/10er im schönen weiß.

Aber danke!


----------



## nemetona (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei den 13/10er würde ich Masterkleer empfehlen, der Feser verlegt sich nicht gut da er sehr früh zum knicken neigt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> bei den 13/10er würde ich Masterkleer empfehlen, der Feser verlegt sich nicht gut da er sehr früh zum knicken neigt.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona



Ok, wenn du es sagst.


----------



## nemetona (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von dem Feser habe noch paar reste da, bei Bedarf und gegen erstattung der Kosten kann ich dir ein Musterstück zusenden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Zumindest hab ich den DD Schlauch noch nirgens in anderen Größen gesehen.
> Aber DD hängt ja irgendwie auch wieder mit TFC zusammen und da gibt es einen 13/10 Feser Tube, dieser hat aber nicht annähernd die Eigenschaften des 16/10.
> 
> Im A-C-Shop wird auch beides unter TFC geführt. Link.
> ...


 
Der 16/10er war ursprünglich eine Auftragsarbeit seitens Danger Den an Feser, daher wird der Schlauch unter dem Namen angeboten.


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Von dem Feser habe noch paar reste da, bei Bedarf und gegen erstattung der Kosten kann ich dir ein Musterstück zusenden.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona



Ich glaube das wird nicht nötig sein,ich glaube dir das schon.

Der Masterkleer wirds wohl werden, hab auch schon konkrete Vorstellungen von der geplanten Wakü.

Die zusammenstellungen werde ich aber noch posten.



> Der 16/10er war ursprünglich eine Auftragsarbeit seitens Danger Den an Feser, daher wird der Schlauch unter dem Namen angeboten.


Wieder was neues für mich.


----------



## Digger (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heyho
schaut mal was ich grade gefunden habe ! es scheint einen neuen 
*RADIATOR PREIS-/LEISTUNGSGOTT* zu geben 

*Magicool Slim  ELEGANT
*
Eiskaltmacher.de - Roundup: 9 Single Radiatoren im Test

DeXgo - Reviews: Großes Triple-Radiatoren Roundup (Seite 5)

der 360 sowie der 120 gönnen sich in einigen testsituationen jeweils die spitzenpositionen ! und das für einen relativ günsteigen preis von 70€ bzw. 40€

allerdings wird wahrscheinlich die optik nich jeden zusagen..wie zb mir.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


Ich dachte bislang immer, die wären baugleich mit den Slim - aber die versammelte Konkurrenz einschließlich Thermochill und Feser auf die Plätze zu verweisen? Und das auch bei höheren Drehzahlen?
Respekt.

Gibts den auch ohne Plexi?


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte bislang immer, die wären baugleich mit den Slim


Dito.

Jetzt wäre noch zu klären ob das überhaupt an der Technik liegt oder einfach daran dass die Lamellen nicht "zugepulvert" sind.


----------



## Digger (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das teil is schon ne überraschung !!!

leider gibts den nur als plexi variante...schade eig, da mir das auch nicht soo gefällt.

ich geh mal davon aus dass es am reinen kupfer liegt und keine farbe drauf ist.

schließlich heißen sie ja sogar slim nur halt als spezial variante !

e: mich wunderts dazu, da der meisterkühler test schon fast ein jahr alt ist ! ich hab den radi noch nie in gebrauch gesehen 
ich hab auch nochmal nachgelesen. der radi scheint doch einen technikvorteil zu haben : kupfer lamellen (diese werden extra erwähnt) 
haben andere radi alu-lamellen ? unr nur kupfer kanäle ?


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt auch Radis mit Alu-Lamellen. Ein normaler Magicool Slim hat aber auch Kupfer-Lamellen.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja die meisten radis haben kupferlamellen
macht es eigentlich einen großen unterschied wenn man statt einem 240er radiator zwei120er nimmt


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von der Kühlleistung her nicht, allerdings kostet es etwas Durchfluss.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> *Magicool Slim  ELEGANT*


also mir gefällt er, sieht bestimmt auch gut mit dem blau beleuteten durchsichtigen NZXT Lüftera aus..der würde auch gut in mein bisheriges System passen..aber zu meinen 280er und dem 240er noch nen Radi dazu, das reicht doch eigentlich?


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab mir was zusammen gestellt und wollt wissen was ihr daran auszusetzen habt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

1. Das Shoggy Zeugs kannst du einfach im Baumarkt kaufen, dann musst du nicht auf die Lieferung warten. Außerdem lässt sich so ein Sandwich auch durch ein einfaches Stück Schaumstoff ersetzen.
2.Lüftergitter behindern den Luftstrom und sehen imho eh hässlich aus.
3.Wenn du den Triple an einem Anschluss betreiben willst brauchst du zwei Y-Kabel oder einen Mehrfachadapter für 3-Pin.


----------



## Digger (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht imo recht ordentlich aus. willst due G48 als wasserzusatz nutzen ? wenn nich, dann brauchste noch einen zusatz wie inno protect.

was hälst du von diesem radi :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator 35141
kannste die ja mal seine lesitung von dem link da oben angucken ! der is nicht nur allein wegen seinem preos unschlagbar, da er sogar die 100€kandidatne wie feser in die tasche steckt !


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn du den Triple an einem Anschluss betreiben willst brauchst du zwei Y-Kabel oder einen Mehrfachadapter für 3-Pin.


Die Lüfter wollte ich an 2 Anschlüssen betreiben.



> Lüftergitter behindern den Luftstrom und sehen imho eh hässlich aus


Die Gitter lasse ich auch wahrscheinlich weg.



> Das Shoggy Zeugs kannst du einfach im Baumarkt kaufen, dann musst du nicht auf die Lieferung warten. Außerdem lässt sich so ein Sandwich auch durch ein einfaches Stück Schaumstoff ersetzen.


Wird wahrscheinlich auch das aus dem Baumarkt werden.



> sieht imo recht ordentlich aus. willst due G48 als wasserzusatz nutzen ? wenn nich, dann brauchste noch einen zusatz wie inno protect.


Wollte eigentlich G48 nutzen, die Farbe ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal.



> was hälst du von diesem radi :
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator 35141
> kannste die ja mal seine lesitung von dem link da oben angucken ! der is nicht nur allein wegen seinem preos unschlagbar, da er sogar die 100€kandidatne wie feser in die tasche steckt


Die Optik find ich persönlich zum , Leistung ist halt nicht alles.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum greifst du nicht zum Enzotech Kühler? der ist etwas besser, ok er kostet mehr sieht aber deutlich besser aus und ist auch etwas besser von der Kühlung und dem Durchfluss..


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du jetzt den Enzotech Water Block oder Enzotech Luna Full Copper?

Ob die Mehrleistung fast den doppelten Preis rechtfertigt, ist eine andere Frage

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da du ja auf die Optik nicht solch einen Wert legst ist es egal..dann nimm lieber den HK..meinte Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire


----------



## b0s (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> *Magicool Slim ELEGANT*



Ich finde sie hätten wenigstens die Blenden auch aus Kupfer bzw. gleichfarbig machen sollen. Die transparenten Enden sind ja auch Geschmackssache aber können zumindest noch nützlich sein.

@Kühler 2kampf
Ist der Enzo dem HK wirklich nennenswert überlegen(Kühlleistung)? Finde leider keine Reviews bei denen man einen Vergleich ziehen könnte


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst du in die PCGHx von der Ausgabe 1/09 gucken! viel überlegen ist er nicht..finde der Optische Vorteil ist hier ehr gegeben. es sieht auf dem Sockel AM2 edler aus wenn der Kühler symetrisch geformt ist. so wie bei dem 775. Dieses große Metall ende vom HK auf dem AM2 ist echt hässlich..


----------



## b0s (7. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich finde es auch schade, dass so wenig Hersteller sich die Mühe geben eine hübsche Halterung für AM2 zu konstruieren 

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## f3rr1s (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es auch schade, dass so wenig Hersteller sich die Mühe geben eine hübsche Halterung für AM2 zu konstruieren
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis



Jup oder Backetplatten anzubieten


----------



## Robär (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup das mit den Backplates find ich auch echt schade, deswegen liegt mein Apogee GTX einfach nur noch rum


----------



## cyberhofi (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Uziflator: Der 13/10er Schlauch passt ich glaub nicht durch diese fertig-Slotblenden...

Ich bin auch kein großer Fan davon und bohre lieber Löcher als die Schläuche da durchzuquetschen


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



cyberhofi schrieb:


> @ Uziflator: Der 13/10er Schlauch passt ich glaub nicht durch diese fertig-Slotblenden...
> 
> Ich bin auch kein großer Fan davon und bohre lieber Löcher als die Schläuche da durchzuquetschen


Jepp, ist mir auch grad aufgefallen, aber eigentlich war sowas geplant.Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung - A-C-Shop


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab die Schläuche immer einfach ganz ohne Slotblende nach draußen geführt. 
Das hält der Schlauch schon aus(zumindest mein 11/8er).


----------



## nemetona (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Slotblende für G1/4 ist super, damit bekomm ich sogar meinen 16/10er Schlauch nach außen, nur leider relativ teuer wenn man 4 Anschlüsse mit einrechnet.

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Uziflator (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Die Slotblende für G1/4 ist super, damit bekomm ich sogar meinen 16/10er Schlauch nach außen, nur leider relativ teuer wenn man 4 Anschlüsse mit einrechnet.
> 
> Gruß, nemetona



Finde ich auch super, aber eigentlich sollte da nur einmal ein Schlauch durch, oben im Case soll er raus und unten wieder rein, möchte unter nioch immer hoch unter runter gehen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre noch zu klären ob das überhaupt an der Technik liegt oder einfach daran dass die Lamellen nicht "zugepulvert" sind.



Hmm - bei den Moras waren ja seinerzeit die bepulverten die leistungsfähigeren, der "elegante" hat aber auch leicht andere Abmessungen.



Digger schrieb:


> ich hab auch nochmal nachgelesen. der radi scheint doch einen technikvorteil zu haben : kupfer lamellen (diese werden extra erwähnt)
> haben andere radi alu-lamellen ? unr nur kupfer kanäle ?



Der normale Magicool slim ist afaik auch CU/CU, die fertigen aber auch welche in Alu/Alu und es gibt sehr ähnliche Radiatoren, die zwar Kupferlamellen haben, bei denen die Verrohrung aber aus Messing besteht. (wobei mir bis heute nicht klar ist, wieso man das weiche, empfindliche Material für die leicht zugänglichen Lamellen nimmt und das mit der schlechteren Wärmeleitung für die Rohre, die den ersten Kontakt zum Wasser darstellen  )



Olstyle schrieb:


> Von der Kühlleistung her nicht, allerdings kostet es etwas Durchfluss.



Vor allem kostet es deutlich mehr Geld.



b0s schrieb:


> @Kühler 2kampf
> Ist der Enzo dem HK wirklich nennenswert überlegen(Kühlleistung)? Finde leider keine Reviews bei denen man einen Vergleich ziehen könnte



Im PCGH-X Test kann er mit ner Eheim1046 1-2 Zehntel und mit ner Eheim afaik ~1K Vorsprung rausfahren. Das suggeriert, dass er in Kreisläufen mit niedrigem Durchfluss eine Spur schwächer und in welchen mit hohem Durchfluss einen Tick stärker ist, jeweils als die voll-CU-HK-Ausgabe.
Den HK-LC dürfte er vermutlich auf ganzer Linie schlagen, aber den kauft man ja auch wegen dem P/L-Verhältniss - und sowas kann der Enzo mit 1-2K Unterschied, aber fast dem doppelten Preis nicht bieten.


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es dünnere 2x120er Radiatoren als 3cm?

Ich weiß Leistung ist da nicht viel aber würde mich mal interessieren.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die alten Thermaltake (blankes Kupfer) hatten afaik 2cm Dicke, sind aber wirklich nicht zu empfehlen.
Sonst wären mir fertigen Wakü-Lösungen bekannt.


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja OK, dann ist das echt nichts.

Dann ist halt das dünnste was ich machen kann einen 3cm dicken Radi und noch zwei von den dünnen Slipstream.

Wären dann ca. 4,5cm wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Ist eh nur so ne Idee. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Digger (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber sind die slipstrem nich in 100mm größe ? auf nem 120 radi?


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anscheinend nicht, aber Caseking gibt 1,2cm an, ich hab aber auch schon 1,4 und 1,5 gelesen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den HK-LC dürfte er vermutlich auf ganzer Linie schlagen, aber den kauft man ja auch wegen dem P/L-Verhältniss - und sowas kann der Enzo mit 1-2K Unterschied, aber fast dem doppelten Preis nicht bieten.


Trotzdem ist der HK als AM2 Variante sowas von hässlich, diese riesigen Metallenden sehen echt miserabel aus, das hätte man auch so wie Enzo lösen können..ne da kaufe ich mir lieber einen schönen symmetrischen und gut aussehenden Enzo(habe übrigens schon bestellt)! Mancher mag sagen Design egal, für mich aber zählt Design+Leistung!


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die dünnen Scythe Lüfter haben afaik zwei Bohrungen:
Eine für normale 120mm Befestigungen und eine 100er.


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle

Darum gehts aber nicht, es geht um die Höhe/Dicke und nicht um den Abstand der Löcher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehe Diggers Post...


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, dann Kopfhaue für mich selbst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ja OK, dann ist das echt nichts.



Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## Digger (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die dünnen Scythe Lüfter haben afaik zwei Bohrungen:
> Eine für normale 120mm Befestigungen und eine 100er.



ne ! 100mm und 92mm.

außerdem sind das ja gar keine slipstream sondern kaze jyu slim 

ich wollt die auch schonmal einsetzen in meinem pc, allerdings sind die 100mm bohrungen heutzutage imho etwas fehl am platze.

ich denke auch, dass die die lüfter für einen radi zu wenig druck aufbauen.


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran

War nur am überlgen wo ich später noch gut einen Radi im Case verbauen kann.

Und da cih eh schon zwei 120er Lüfter im Boden liegen habe würde sich das da anbieten.

Jedoch sollte das ganze recht dünn bleiben, da ich nicht auf den zweiten PCIe 16x Slot zum benchen verzichten will kann.

PS: Unten würde dann die Wassergekühlte 4870 hinkommen, da die ja nur einen Slot einnimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Darkside (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

mal ne frage hab nen Q9550@3,4Ghz@ 1,25Vcore unter Wakü und hab ne CPU temp von 42-44°C im idle und bei Prime 60-65°C.

Das kommt mir irgendwie viel zu hoch vor, verwende einen Enzotech SCW 1 Rev A Cpu Kühler.
Wassertemp liegt unter Last bei ca 34°C (AS XT Sensor) und im idle bei 28-29°C alles bei ca. 20°C Raumtemperatur.
Der CPU und der Kühler sind Plangeschliffen und Poliert +  Hauchdünn AS5 WLP (hatte auch schon Flüssigmetall)

Wakü Komponenten:

Enzotech SCW 1 Rev A
AS XT Ultra
MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator
2x Noctua NF-P12-1300
XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black
Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv blau 
und 11/8 Schraubanschlüsse

Woran kann das liegen? Sehe hier leute die mit nem IFX14 bessere temps haben.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Digger (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> War nur am überlgen wo ich später noch gut einen Radi im Case verbauen kann.
> 
> ...


notfalls kannste nen normalen radi auch außerhalb des cases anbringen und die schläuche nach innen führen.

der 2. x16 slot is doch im CF nur mit 8 lanes angebunden !? 

hmm kannst ja mal noch zwei lüfter auf die unten legen, dann siehste in etwa wie dick das ganze wird.

@darkside, vllt bissel mehr passte, bzw doller anziehen.


----------



## DanielX (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger

1. Muss drinnen verbaut sein.

2. Ich weiß das es nur 8-Lanes sind aber ich habe ja auch geschrieben zum benchen.

3. Am Montag oder Dienstag kann ich ja sehen wie viel Platz ich habe, dann dürften meine Teile das sein. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Darkside (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hab ich leider schon alles durch (x stärken AS5 WLP und sogar flüssigmetall + alle möglichen "Anzugsmomente") waren aber höchstens 1-2°C unterschied.

Ich denk ma mein Prozi wird nen Heatbug haben da im idle ein kern immer 8°C unterschied zum heißesten hat. Komischerweise nähert er sich aber unter last immer auf ca 1-2°C an den heißesten an.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Digger (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm eigenartig...wobei so ein quad ja schon ordentlich heizt !

kühlst du noch deine graka ?


----------



## Darkside (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein nur den Quad. Hatte den auch ne Zeit lang undervoltet auf 1,15Volt@3,0Ghz hat aber an den temps nichts geändert (nur das sie unter last nicht mehr so hoch gegangen sind, aber immer noch 60°C)

Der Prozi lässt sich super takten obwohl der nur nen C1 iss, aber die temps sind kagge.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Digger (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mhm dann weiß ich auch nich weiter....
vllt liest dein prg auch einfach nur falsch aus. versuch mal coretemp falls du was anderes nutzt.


----------



## Darkside (8. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 nutze coretemp und HWmonitor, lesen beide das gleiche aus.

Werd heute noch ma mit anderer WLP testen 

Gruß Darkside


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Darkside schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne frage hab nen Q9550@3,4Ghz@ 1,25Vcore unter Wakü und hab ne CPU temp von 42-44°C im idle und bei Prime 60-65°C.
> 
> ...



Hast du mit Luftkühlung auch bessere Temperaturen?

Unter Berücksichtigung der Messgenauigkeit sind deine Temperaturen okay. Nicht gut - aber okay. Und irgendwer muss halt auch die CPUs abgreifen, bei denen recht viel angezeigt wird.


----------



## Darkside (9. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luftkühlung kann ich nicht testen, habe zwar noch einen Mugen2 der ist aber in meinem Zweitrechner verbaut und das war schon ein Kampf.

Hatte kurzzeitig einen Zalman CNPS9500 drauf und die temps waren max 5°C höher.

Könnte noch einen 120er Radiator mit in den Kreislauf einbinden weiß aber nicht ob sich das so bemerkbar machen wird.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## teKau^ (9. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend!
Hab da mal ne kleine Frage. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach G1/4 Schnellkupplungen für 19/13 Schlauch die nicht aus Plastik sein sollten so wie diese von CPC

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung 65019

Gibts vielleicht auch nen Test Thread wo man Schnellkupplungen unter die Lupe genommen hat ? Hab zwar schon danach gesucht und nur nen mini kleinen Test gefunden mit 2 verschiedenen Komponenten wo zum einen die CNC´s dabei sind und ich glaub welche von Phobya.. Sry falls ich mich irre.

Gruß teKau^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



teKau^ schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht auch nen Test Thread wo man Schnellkupplungen unter die Lupe genommen hat ? Hab zwar schon danach gesucht und nur nen mini kleinen Test gefunden mit 2 verschiedenen Komponenten wo zum einen die CNC´s dabei sind und ich glaub welche von Phobya.. Sry falls ich mich irre.
> 
> Gruß teKau^



Nen besseren Test als den hier im Forum kenn ich auch nicht.
Aber CPC stellt auch Kupplungen aus Metall her.
(Was imho aber nur Nachteile hat - groß, sehr schwer und elektrisch leitend passt nicht in einen PC)


----------



## teKau^ (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm also dann doch die "unschönen" Plastikdinger.. Aber ich werd nicht aufgeben, ich such lieber nochn bisschen nach vernünftigen Kupplungen  obwohl die CPC´s ja wenn man sie als Widerstand ansieht ne ganz gute Figur machen!.. Es muss doch irgendwo optisch ansprechende und durch Leistung überzeugende 13mm Schnellkupplungen geben! Oder hab ich da ne Marktlücke entdeckt ?!?  Im Notfall wird halt selbst gebastelt..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten Hersteller von Kupplungen legen keinen Wert auf die Optik 
Das Gewichts- und Leitfähigkeitsproblem wirst du aber bei allen großen Kupplungen aus Metall haben.


----------



## teKau^ (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die CPC Variante wird immer wahrscheinlicher.. Ich such jetzt schon seit gestern ab und zu mal wenn ich ein wenig Zeit finde nach diesen Kupplungen aber in dieser Größenordnung gibts echt nicht viel  Und vorallem preislich gesehen kosten dann diese PLASTIK CPC Kupplungen mal eben über 50€ sofern man sich entschließt 2 Stecker und 2 Kupplungen zu kaufen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Vater hat mal an ner Sammelbestellung (in nem Motorradforum) teilgenommen, in 50-100 Stück einer CPC-Metallausführung direkt aus den USA importiert wurden (weils billiger ist), die kamen afaik auf 40-50€ pro Stück.


----------



## Digger (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt dochj noch diese koolance kupplungen bei Aquatuning. die wurden zwar noch nich getestet, aber so wie die auf den bilder aussehen, scheinen die einen recht großen durchmesser zu haben.

die gibts auch als tülle o.ä.


----------



## teKau^ (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Koolance Kupplungen sind leider nicht für 19/13 Schlauch gedacht.. Das größte was sie anbieten ist für nen 16/13 Schlauch! Und dann leider auch noch Schraubtüllen von daher ist es nicht möglich sie trotzdem zu benutzen


----------



## Digger (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts die wirklich nich als normale 13er tüllen ??

da guck ich doch gleich nochma nach

e:
hm ok tülle gibts ja
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-1-2---Stecker-inkl--Schottverschraubung.html
aber leider nur als stecker. warum nich als kupplung ?!?!


----------



## teKau^ (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das weiss wahrscheinlich nur der liebe Gott 
Ich such noch bis Ende der Woche nach schicken Kupplungen und wenn ich nix finde werd ich wahrscheinlich dann doch auf die CPC´s setzen. Falls jemand doch noch was findet, bitte posten


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bei AT verlinkte Gegenstück hat einfach ein G1/4 Gewinde also steht auch auf der Seite dem 19/13er nichts im Weg.


----------



## der blaue blitz (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ma ne frage 
wo ist der unterschied zwischen einer normalen pumpe, z.b. eheim und einer laying pumpe, z.b.?,
welche hat mehr leistung oder???
danke jungs!!!!!!


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Unterschied liegt im Aufbau des "Antriebs".
Eine Laing hat den Rotor auf einer Keramikkugel gelagert und treibt ihn direkt an, er ist also Teil des Motors.
Die Eheim(und alle anderen Aquariumpumpen) beinhaltet dagegen einen normalen Elektromotor welcher über eine Achse mit dem Flügelrad verbunden wird.

Eigentlich ist das Laing-Prinzip aber auch nicht viel mehr als eine verkürzte Achse.


Zur Leistung:
Die ist eigentlich nur von der Leistung des Motors abhängig.
Die Laing DDC-1(Plus) ist stärker als eine traditionelle Eheim 1046, aber eine dickere Eheim ist wiederum stärker als die Laing.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Anmerkung: 
Bei "normalen" Pumpen erfolgt der Antrieb nicht über "die" Achse.
Selbige stellt nur eine Hälfte des Lagers da und somit das Gegenstück zur Laing-Kugel (d.h. die Achse dreht sich gar nicht). Auf dieser Achse befindet sich auch ein Rotor, auf dem an einem Ende der Magnet sitzt (also das bewegliche Teil des Elektromotors) und am anderen Ende das Flügelrad - auch hier vereinigt also eine bewegliches Element beide Funktionen.
Bei der Laing ist der Magnetbereich allerdings nicht länglich-zylindrisch ausgeführt, sondern bildet als ~Scheibe die Grundlage für die eigentlichen Schaufeln. (extrem verkürzt trifft es also gar nicht so schlecht)
Im Betrieb ergibt sich afaik ein weiterer Unterschied: Bei der Eheim übernimmt die Achse und die Innenseite des Rotors die Funktion eines ganz normalen Lagers. Bei der Laing sind wohl auch das Magnetfeld und der Wasserstrom um die Kugel beteiligt, d.h. es handelt sich um eine teilweise hydrodynamische bzw. elektromagnetische Lagerung, wärend die Eheim ein konventionelles, wassergeschmiertes Keramik-Gleitlager hat. (jedenfalls bei der 1046-790. Stellenweise wird auch die billigere Ausführung verkauft, bei dem auf der Keramikachse ein Graphitrotor läuft. Die Eheim Compact setzt afaik komplett auf Graphitrotor und afaik Stahlachse)

Soviel zur technischen Theorie, in der Praxis bedeutet das eigentlich nur, dass die Laing deutlich kürzer (bzw. flacher) ist.
Der Leistungsunterschied entsteht durch die wesentlich höhere Drehzahl der Laing und dadurch, dass sie als Gleichstrompumpe nur eine Laufrichtung und eine daran angepasste Pumpenkammer hat.
(Die Eheims laufen mit Wechselstrom -in der Urform direkt aus der Dose- und damit zufällig links- oder rechtsrum. Erspart einem den ganzen Ärger mit der Elektronik, bedeutet aber auch, dass man die Rotationsnergie des Wassers nicht gezielt in Druck umwandeln kann)


----------



## der blaue blitz (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay vielen dank 
wieder ein stück schlauer....


----------



## Digger (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh sehr interesannt.
das würde sogar gut ins FAQ passen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Guide ist so schon umfangreich genug, ohne auf technische Details einzugehen, die niemandem bei der Produktwahl helfen.
Und ein Frage, die einmal im Jahr gestellt wird, ist definitiv nicht "FAQ"-Material


----------



## f3rr1s (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand die Tower schon in einem Deutschen Shop geshen ? Finde sie sehr schön nur über USA warsch auch sehr teuer -.- 

Danger Den :: Cases ::...


----------



## Uziflator (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Case hat schon was ,nur ob es überhaupt bei uns erhältlich sein wird wird sich zeigen.


*Jetzt was anderes:*

Ist die Leistung von den dreien Radis(die verlinkten) mit dem Magicool Slim Triple oder Magicool Xtreme Triple vergleichbar oder eher schlechter?
Aquacomputer Airplex XT 360
Swiftech-MCR320 360mm Radiator
Aquacomputer Airplex PRO 360

*per Google hab ich nichts vernünftiges gefunden.*

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neueren Airplex sind afaik (fast) baugleich zu den entsprechenden Magicool.
Der Swiftech dagegen ist noch ein Stückchen besser als der Extreme.


----------



## cyberhofi (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich bestätigen, ich hatte den Airplex XT 240, der sieht genauso aus wie das Pendant von Magicool, nur dass er ganz schwarz ist...

btw den Radi hab ich noch zu verkaufen...


----------



## Uziflator (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aha, danke euch.

Einen den XT240 kann ich leider nicht gebrauchen, wollte später noch die Graka mit einbinden.  Aber danke.


----------



## cyberhofi (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann noch Hinzufügen dass ich den Airplex schöner finde, da der Lack matt ist und an dem Ende wo keine Anschlüsse sind die Kammer vollkommen glatt ist und nicht so geriffelt...


----------



## t0mm1 (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



cyberhofi schrieb:


> Ich kann noch Hinzufügen dass ich den Airplex schöner finde, da der Lack matt ist und an dem Ende wo keine Anschlüsse sind die Kammer vollkommen glatt ist und nicht so geriffelt...



He

Dein airplex 240 is der mit 45mm höhe oder?

Danke


----------



## f3rr1s (11. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe magicool und eine spray dose mat schwarz 
Bilder post ich am we


----------



## cyberhofi (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, ich hab/hatte die 45mm Variante...


----------



## boss3D (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, wieder mal eine Frage: Ich habe mir ja vor Kurzem 2x 30 cm UV Kathoden bei Aquatuning bestellt und beim Auspacken ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei jeder Kathode so ein kleines blaues Plastik-Ding dranhängt. Es hat ein paar Löcher wie ein Lautsprecher, man kann aber nichts daran machen _(keine Schalter, Dreher, etc.)_. Weiß jemand, was das ist und wozu man das braucht?

Falls ihr es euch nicht vorstellen könnt, poste ich Bilder.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sind die inverter, da die kathoden hochspannung brauchen (30000 volt glaub ich)

also musst du die zwischen netzteil un kathode hängen...


----------



## boss3D (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke. Eben hat ein DPD-Mann mein Cooler Master HAF vorbeigebracht _(wurde direkt aus Frankreich geliefert!)_ und morgen beginne ich mit dem Umzug meiner Hardware ins neue Case ... 

30000 V kann aber irgendwie nicht ganz stimmen?! Ein normaler Hashalt hat doch im Wechselstromkreis nur 230 V, da kann doch nicht so eine kleine Kathode ein Vielfaches davon ziehen?! Aber in Physik war ich nie gut, also korrigiert mich gegebenenfalls.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Monsterclock (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
wollte keinen neuen Fred aufmachen um zu fragen was ihr von der WaKü haltet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht doch ok aus. wasserzusatz brauchste noch.
zb innovatek protekt.

guck ma vllt beim a-cshop ob di da auch die sachen bekommst, da gibts bei vorkasse 2% und ab 150 ohne versandkosten.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe ist Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich würde noch die 6€ für eine freie Reglung drauf zahlen.

Davon abgesehen solltest du dir überlegen ob du nicht gleich einen Triple-Radi kaufst. Der kostet kaum mehr und der Anteil an Wakü-Usern die auf dauer bei CPU-Only geblieben sind befindet sich wohl im Promille-Bereich.


----------



## GoZoU (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger: Bei AT ist der Versand in diesem Fall auch gratis 

Ansonsten stimme ich Olstyle zu. Die Aquastream XT Standard ist auch einen Blick wert. Sie kostet knapp 10€ mehr, ist regelbar und hat deutlich mehr Leistung als die HPPS+ oder die Eheim 1046 von Watercool.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde auch eher die Aquastream XT Standard nehmen und du hast einen Einlassadapter vergessen.



mfg


----------



## GoZoU (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat nen Aufsteck AGB, da braucht man den nicht 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Er hat nen Aufsteck AGB, da braucht man den nicht
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Da hab ich mich verguckt sorry


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Einalssadapter fehlt nicht, der wird durch den AGB unnötig.

Was die AS Standard an geht:
Ist natürlich auch eine nette Alternative, allerdings ist das Leistungsargument imho keins da die Eheim bei Drehzahlen über den 80hz der WC Version afair endgültig lauter ist als eine Laing welche wiederum noch ein bisschen mehr leistet.

Bei der WC Pumpe ist der Auslassadapter übrigens dabei, es wird also gar kein Adapter mehr gebraucht.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

er hat doch nen AGB der direkt an die pumpe geschraubt wird 

aber für die AS XT braucht er den Adapter


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> er hat doch nen AGB der direkt an die pumpe geschraubt wird
> 
> aber für die AS XT braucht er den Adapter



Wie oft wollt ihr das jetz noch wiederholen ?

Hab mich verguckt, hab ich doch auch geschrieben.


----------



## Epsonmaster (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey,

ich hab mir vor kurzem ne wakü gekauft mit nem triple radi und noisblocker blacksilent XL1 LÜftern.
Um wie viel wären die Temps in etwa besser, wenn ich mir XL2 kaufen würde?

Was habts ihr für Temps? (GPU,CPU,Wasser)

Gruß Christian


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich werden die Temps besser wenn du 1000rpm lüfter durch 1,5k Modelle ersetzt, aber imho sind schon 1k reichlich viel für eine Wakü weshalb ich dir von dem Vorhaben aus Lautstärkesicht abraten würde.

Temps im Moment(also ohne Last):
CPU~37°C GPU~42°C Wasser~30°C bei~28°C im Gehäuse
Dank meiner Lüftersteuerung geht der vorletzte Wert aber auch in Spielen um nicht mehr als 3°C hoch.  .

Im Grunde sind Temperaturvergleiche aber wenig Wert da die zu kühlende Hardware sehr unterschiedlich ist und auch gerne mal unkalibrierte Analog-Sensoren verwendet werden um sowas wie die Wassertemperatur zu messen.


----------



## Epsonmaster (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine temps sind sehr ähnlich, außer meine gpu hat 35°
was mich nur sehr wundert ist, dass wenn ich meine as xt ultra, meine gehäuselüfter, und meine radi lüfter rauf oder runter drehe, dass sich dann von den Temps fast nix tut, nur so 2 - 3 ° unterschied...


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo ist bei der Wassertemperatur halt die physikalische Grenze erreicht.
Niedriger als knapp über Umgebungstemperatur geht es nun mal nicht.

Davon abgesehen solltest du solche Test schon etwas länger laufen lassen, da eine Wakü eine gewisse Trägheit besitzt was die Veränderung der Wassertemperatur an geht.


----------



## Epsonmaster (13. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab gestern meine led ultrahell für mein agb bekommen...

nur leider hab ich jetz keine ahnung wie man das ding am strom anschließt...

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

es ist ein kleiner wiederstand dabei...

gruß christian


----------



## Monsterclock (13. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde ja gern den 3 Radi nehmen weil ich später die Graka mit kühlen will aber in meinem Gehäuse fehlen 4 cm den kommt das NT und ich müsste den Radi dann auf den Gehäuse montieren aber das gefällt mir nicht so richtig.
Deswegen wollte ich den Dual in den Deckel und einen 120 hinten


----------



## norse (13. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine kurze frage... ich hab jetz erstmal 50€ zusamm gespart..wollte mir schonmal was holen...

nur meine Überlegung ist der..
NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 
oder
NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2

weiß nich welcher besser wäre,...ich meine gelesen zu haben das der untere,also flachere besser sein soll...was meint ihr?


----------



## Digger (13. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aaah ich hab ein problem !

ich hab ja jetzt ein poweradjust mit angeschlossenen durchflusssensor.

gestern hat mein die durchflussanzeige noch wunderbar funktioniert und es wurden ca 200l/h angezeigt (?!).

DOCH JETZ PlÖTZLICH wird NICHTS mehr angezeigt...was kann da passiert sein? is der sensor plötzlich kaputt gegangen...was ja sehr ärgerlich wär, weil ich dann alles wieder auseinandernehmen müsste...

benutze dieses teil :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor GMR Messing inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow Durchflusssensor GMR Messing inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow 71145


----------



## Monsterclock (14. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das der Pro besser ist als der Extreme vor allem weil der Extreme mehr als das Doppelte (!) wiegt. Ich würde den Extreme nehmen bzw ich werde ihn in meiner nächsten Wakü nehmen.


----------



## norse (14. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dacht ich mir eig auch, .... naja ich werd den Extrem Radi nehmen, auch wenn er mehr kostet, der wirds wohl schon wert sein


----------



## DanielX (14. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo bekomm ich nen Vergleichswert zu meinem GPU-Kühler "HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT"?

Finde meine 36-38°C zwar extrem gut aber würde halt gerne nen Vergleich haben.

MfG DanielX


----------



## f3rr1s (14. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmpf.. gibts kein Review zu Ati Gpu kühlern ?


----------



## DanielX (14. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@f3rr1s

Ja find ich ja leider nicht.


----------



## Epsonmaster (14. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hab mit meinem hk gpu x2 für meine gtx 260 immer so konstante 35°


----------



## Digger (14. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> aaah ich hab ein problem !
> 
> ich hab ja jetzt ein poweradjust mit angeschlossenen durchflusssensor.
> 
> ...


kann mir da keiner helfen ?!? is der messer kaputt oder muss ich was spezielles einstellen in der aquasuite ?





DanielX schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich nen Vergleichswert zu meinem GPU-Kühler "HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT"?
> 
> Finde meine 36-38°C zwar extrem gut aber würde halt gerne nen Vergleich haben.
> 
> MfG DanielX


also meine HD hält sich mit einem dem EK kühler im idle bei ~31°C und unter last <40°C. hab ne wassertemp von 32(idle) bis ca 35(last)


----------



## Digger (15. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu, ich hab mal noch ne frage :

haben die perfect seal tüllen eig kurze gewinde (wie bei koolance) oder normal lange ?


----------



## Epsonmaster (15. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die perfect seal haben eher kurze gewinde, was aber überhaupt kein problem darstellt.
bei mir liesen sie sich super leicht reinschrauben, nur am ende noch bissl mit'm schraubenschlüssel nachziehen

der schlauch geht auf die ps allerdings etwas schwer drauf.
doch wenn du dir ne tasse mit heißem wasser nimmst, den schlauch da ca 20 sek reinhältst, danach abtrocknest und dann schnell auf die tülle steckst, dann geht das ganze total einfach...

gruß christian


----------



## Digger (15. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm ok. mir geht es speziell darum, ob ich abstandsringe brauche, wenn ich die in koolance 45° adapter schraube. bei den EK brauchte ich so einen ring.


----------



## Epsonmaster (15. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das weiß ich leider auch nicht , sry...
wenn du damit allerdings den schwarzen dichtungsgummiring meinst, der ist natürlich auch bei den ps dabei 

gruß christian


----------



## Digger (15. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe ne den mein ich nich  
ich meine einen normalen distanzring, damit das gewinde verkürzt wird.

ich denke bundy kann mir da weiterhelfen, der hat die anschlüsse


----------



## steinschock (15. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind zu lang, 7mm haben die Gew. der Perf. Seal.
Falls du die meinst.


----------



## Digger (16. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah super  genau die beiden teile meinte ich. Danke

mist dann brauch ich weiterhin abstandsringe...

gibt es auch vernünftige tülle für 13mmID die ich ohne ring nutzen kann?


----------



## steinschock (16. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sehen zumindest Opt. so aus.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Koolance) 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (gerändelt) - black nickel 63070
Und ich seh gerade das sind Koolance, dann haben die nur 5mm


----------



## Digger (16. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm leider sind dieblacknickel, was gar nicht passt. na dann nehm ich wohl diese perfect seal.

trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## steinschock (16. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Die gibt es auch in Silber mach mal die Augen auf.


----------



## Digger (16. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aaaah ok.  übersehen  steht ja auch nich koolance dranne. 
aber ich muss erhlich sagen dass mir die PS besser gefallen.


----------



## Digger (18. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

oh winkel...wer hat sich denn den spaß ausgedacht ?!

wieso sind denn da drei anschlüsse ?

allerdings hat man wenn man drewbare winkel benutzt auch einen vorteil, dass man einen freien winkel hat, und nich zwingend 90° nach oben/unten muss.
kann unter umständen auch praktisch sein.


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Je nach dem welchen Ausgang man nimmt hat man parallelen oder in Reihe geführten Durchfluss.


----------



## Digger (18. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

 aber parallel kann man doch nur nutzen wenn man zwei davon hat oder ? man kann den kühler ja nich parallel zu einem cpu kühler setzen!


ps wollen wir im quatsch thread weiter reden ?


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



Digger schrieb:


> aber parallel kann man doch nur nutzen wenn man zwei davon hat oder ? man kann den kühler ja nich parallel zu einem cpu kühler setzen!


Die Kühlkonstruktion besteht aus zwei Kühlern(einer pro PCB...) welche entweder hintereinander oder gleichzeitig durchflossen werden.


> ps wollen wir im quatsch thread weiter reden ?


Done.


----------



## Digger (18. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ok. zwei kanäler innerhalb des kühlers. dann sind die aber sehr schmal...

aber das is wiederum ne gute sache. parallel is dann bestimmt besser oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parallel soll besseren Durchfluss bringen während in Reihe etwas bessere Temps verspricht.

Obs was bringt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Digger (18. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ok, na das wird ja bundy bald testen


----------



## Nucleus (21. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin gerade dabei meine Bestellung zu machen.

Nur eines weiß ich leider nicht:

Hat der TFC Feser Quad Radi M4 oder M3 Bohrungen?


----------



## Digger (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der hat M3-bohrungen


----------



## GoZoU (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch einmal anmerken, dass die Qualität der Gewinde/Schrauben angesichts des Preis wirklich sehr bescheiden ist. Ein paar schönere Schrauben hätten nicht geschadet, bei den Gewinden habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie nach zwei bis drei Lüfterwechseln ausgeleiert sind. Irgendwie hätte ich mir da etwas mehr Materialstärke gewünscht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

beim feser radi oder wo ?

ja m3 is wirklich recht zierlich... der radi hat immerhin auch nen ordentliches gewicht befüllt, was dann an den paar mm hängt.
bis jetzt hab ich aber (zum glück) den radi nur eingebaut und dann nicht mehr ab/angeschraubt, deshalb hab ich das noch nich bemerkt.


----------



## Digger (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heyho ich hab mal wieder ne frage 

wie siehtn dei leistung von volgendem radi aus ? 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2051_MagiCool-XTREME-QUAD-480-Radiator.html
hat jemand schon erfahrungen damit gemacht ?

schonma danke für die antwort(en)


----------



## steinschock (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

???  Den Kennt Keiner


----------



## Uziflator (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen denn?


----------



## Digger (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahaha  ja sowas passiert, wenn vati plötzlich ruft.

ich meine den hier :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480 Radiator 35064


----------



## OsiRis (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahhh ich dreh durch der 2te enzotech rev1 is durch "plastig deckel riss"

erste war ich selber schuld zu fest angezogen
zweite ging alles super nach ca monaten laufzeit: ut3 zoggn bildschirm geht aus ich schau in rechner und was sehe ich einen wasserfall der an meiner graka runterläuft
natoll stecker raus und erst mal das gröbste weg geputzt graka in handtuch eingewickelt und ab auf heizung. ref kühler auf cpu nach 3 h graka wieder rein und geht alles nun werde ich kein enzotech mehr kaufen egal was is ek is bestellt ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlechte Wahl. Watercool ist mitlerweile besser und Enzotech hat jetzt endlich nen haltbaren Deckel


----------



## OsiRis (22. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaub der ek supreme is ganz ok vorallem wenn man ihn für 30 her bekommt ^^ ohne plexi deckel !


----------



## nemetona (23. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für ca. 34€ bekommst du einen Heatliller 3.0 LC, welcher in Kühlleistung und Durchfluss dem EK überlegen ist, und dies als Neuware.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (23. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte gerade mal nach Anschlüsse für 16/10er Schlauch schauen. Biegeradius ist hier bei mir zu klein und der blöde Schlauch knickt. Läuft hier also nur als Provisorium 

Wollte ich also kurz mal bei A-C vorbeischauen, allerdings haben die nur die gerade TFC, Aquatuning hat auch nur gerade, egal welche. Gibts denn keine 16/10 Winkel (90° oder 45°)?


----------



## nemetona (23. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Robär,
was hältst du davon und davon?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (23. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ersteres ist ja nun nicht wirklich was ich mir vorgestellt habe und das zweite benötigt doch dann auch noch zusätzlich nen Anschluss, was dann schon teuer wird. Gibts da nix wie auch bei den 13/10er?


----------



## Digger (23. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt noch 90° Tüllen 
wär jetzt in meinen augen die einzigste alternative:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nickel Silber [Anonymoused]


----------



## nemetona (23. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Direkt gewingkelte Anschlüsse für 16/10er Schlauch hab ich noch nicht gesehen!

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (23. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tüllen gehen auch, danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Phil_5 (24. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hurra ein lob auf Innovatek Protect - hab gerade eine Kaltlichkathode wieder an ihre ursprüngliche Position gebracht und wie ausn nix ging der Schlauch vom CPU Kühler ab. Soll heisen - Springbrunnen Komplett Mainboard Wakü  und dan wars auch finster. 

Ein paar Taschentücher und n Föhn haben das Problem beseitigt und alles is heile geblieben.


----------



## steinschock (24. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glücksbärchen.


----------



## OsiRis (24. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa hatte auch innovatek pro is schön auf der graka rumgelaufen ^^ nach der heizung ging sie wieder einwnadfrei ein hoch auf innobvatek 
und ein grrr für enzotech rev1 ....


----------



## uka (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Unverbindlicher Quatsch-Thread .. genau das hab ich gesucht 

Mir schwirrt da eine Idee durch den Kopf und ich würd gern mal wissen was so die etwas Erfahrenen Wakü nutzer dazu sagen, im Speziellen in Sachen:
- Ist das zu Realisieren
- Ist es "durchdacht" 
- Generelle Meinung 
Es geht um einen AGB, da ich mir demnächst ein neues System kaufen will(mit Wakü dann auch) und ich irgendwie keinen finde der mich wirklich Überzeugt vom Design, habe ich einfach mal den Paintpinsel geschwungen und die grauen Zellen rauchen lassen .. 
Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Mozart-TX-Cube

Edit: Material soll Hauptsächlich Plexiglas werden, das dann an den gegebenen Stellen schwarz Lackiert wird, die kleine Pyramide in der Mitte ist ein Mehrteiliger aufbau.
Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht sehr aufwendig aus! Aber ist bestimmt schick, wenn es was wird.


----------



## Monsterclock (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für AMD Sockel 754/939/940 » OCZ Hydroflow Liquid CPU Waterblock

im Vergleich zu einem Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Lc ist?


----------



## f3rr1s (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der OCZ ist definitiv zu empfehlen hat bundy den im test gehabt mal kucken

EDIT: Siehe hier http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=549569


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlechter als der LC ist er aber trotzdem.

Die Empfehlung für den OCZ Kühler ist seit dem Release der günstigeren HK 3.0 Varianten hinfällig.


----------



## nemetona (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für AMD Sockel 754/939/940 » OCZ Hydroflow Liquid CPU Waterblock
> 
> im Vergleich zu einem Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Lc ist?



Da der Preis vergleichbar ist, würde ich dem Heatkiller auf Grund der besseren Leistung bevorzugen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

+++ Noise Destructor in der verbesserten Rev. 1.1 erhältlich ! +++

Noise Destructor v1.1 Pumpenentkopplung - A-C-Shop


----------



## steinschock (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Bundi

Warste schön fleißig. 

@ :uka

Schau mal bei Tagebücher nach Fifadoc (Springbrunnen AGB) und techoozen


----------



## bundymania (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

natürlich, ich arbeite 24h


----------



## nemetona (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Bundy,

worin bestehen denn die Verbesserungen im Vegleich zur 1.0 Version?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Teile werden nun teils maschinell hergestellt und es kommt anderer Kleber zum Einsatz, sodass die Destructoren auch bei übermäßiger Beanspruchung bzw. Wärmeentwicklung noch gut zusammen halten


----------



## steinschock (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Fortschritt macht vor keinem halt


----------



## nemetona (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, 
der größte Vorteil des Noise Destructors, im Vergleich zum erhältlichen Shoggy Bausatz ist, das er komplett montiert geliefert wird.

Bei der alten Revision hat man vereinzelt von Problemen mit den Kleber lesen können, wenn dies bohoben ist, wär dies ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (27. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

richtig, Vorschläge und Hinweise seitens der User wurden umgesetzt  

@steinshock: bist doch nur neidisch


----------



## Monsterclock (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den HK steht immer das man da die Halterungen für die Sockel einfach wechseln kann. Aber wo kann man die Halterungen kaufen?


----------



## DaxTrose (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem mit dem Kleber kenne ich auch. Meine Laing DDC Ultra hat dafür gesorgt, dass der ND 1.0 so aussah! 
Habe ich mit etwas Heißkleber wieder fit gemacht und seit dem hält es. *klopf auf Holz*


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Bei den HK steht immer das man da die Halterungen für die Sockel einfach wechseln kann. Aber wo kann man die Halterungen kaufen?


Aktuell nur direkt bei Watercool für 14€.

Auf Nachfrage aber wahrscheinlich auch über die gängigen Shops.


----------



## Nucleus (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Findet Ihr den preis für diese Sandwiches nicht ein bisschen übertrieben?

Ich habe mir aus dem Schaumstoff, der z.B. Mainboards beiliegt und rutschfester, schwarzer Badezimmer-Matte eines gebastelt, das den selben Zweck erfüllt und komme mit Sicherheit nicht auf 5 Tacken...


----------



## DaxTrose (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst auch nicht Dein Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen und hast die Arbeitszeit vergessen mit einzurechnen. Selber machen ist immer billiger, aber manchmal hat man einfach keine Lust, alles selbst zu machen!  5,- finde ich gerade noch angemessen. Schlimmer finde ich den Schwamm für die Laing!


----------



## der blaue blitz (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi jungs
auf welchen seiten kann man sich ne sehr gute wakü zusammenstellen, sodass man nicht jede zweite sache bei nem dritten anbieter kaufen muss.
könnt ihr mir da paar links schreiben, wäre super.


----------



## GoZoU (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schaust du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html#7

Immer zu empfehlen sind AT und der A-C-Shop, wobei AT die größere Auswahl bietet. Der A-C-Shop kann dafür durch teilweise günstigere Artikel Punkten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Monsterclock (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf den seiten müsstest du alles finden aber manchmal muss man auch kompromisse eingehen weil nicht jeder Shop alles hat.
Willkommen im A-C-Shop
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
http://www.caseking.de

edit @GoZoU 1. sein nicht immer so schnell [ironie ende] 
                  2. Caseking ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen


----------



## GoZoU (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking steht doch im verlinkten Post, zusammen mit den Links zu anderen Shops 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage: 

wie sieht es mit dem unterscheid zwischen dem magicool slim 360 und dem aquacomputer airplex por 360 ?
das sind die billigsten radis bei AT. mein favorit wär der Aquacomputer, da er ganz schwarz is. 
der radi is nur nen zweitradi, so als notversion.

welcher von beiden is leiser mit NB XL1 @7V ~700upm ?

oder doch der XSPC RS360 ?

=>http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c264_3x120mm.html


----------



## pestlu (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi leutz
Mein neuer Con wird mit nem Mora versehen. Jetzt wurde ich gerne 9 von diesen Lüfter dranschnallen: 
Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38 3000U/m
Was denkt ihr bringt das ganze an Kühlleistung?
Lautstärke ist egal!


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> wie sieht es mit dem unterscheid zwischen dem magicool slim 360 und dem aquacomputer airplex por 360 ?
> das sind die billigsten radis bei AT. mein favorit wär der Aquacomputer, da er ganz schwarz is.
> ...


 
Ich glaube der airplex wird leiser sein, da er nen größeren lamellen abstand hat, und Du damit die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen kannst.

Ich selber hab nen magicool 360 und habe 3x 120er Nanoxia drauf und empfinde die immer als sehr leise, aber das ist subjektiv und empfindet jeder anders. Ich muss dazu sagen, das dieser Radi mit 6 x 120Luffis gekühlt wird und 3 davon von Antec stammen. wenn ich die Antecs auf volle Leistung stelle, dann  ist es auf jeden fall Laut.


----------



## Digger (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

woher hast du das mit dem lamellen abstand ? wo steht sowas ?


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



pestlu schrieb:


> Hi leutz
> Mein neuer Con wird mit nem Mora versehen. Jetzt wurde ich gerne 9 von diesen Lüfter dranschnallen:
> Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38 3000U/m
> Was denkt ihr bringt das ganze an Kühlleistung?
> Lautstärke ist egal!



Damit wirst du wohl die Wassertemperatur mit der Zimmertemperatur quasi gleich setzen können.

Der Sinn erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht.
Für OC ohne Lärmgrenzen gibt es in dem Preisbereich zum Teil schon Chiller und Kokü welche auch unter Raumtemperatur können.


----------



## HESmelaugh (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

pestlu: Hast du schon mal einen Ultra Kaze 3000 gehört? Die Dinger sind ohrenbetäubend laut.
Ich hab welche zu Testzwecken hier und hab mal ein paar Testläufe mit 3 von denen @ 2500rpm gemacht. Das ist ein unfassbarer Lärm.

Solltest dir auf jeden Fall einen angehört haben, bevor du neun davon kaufst.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> woher hast du das mit dem lamellen abstand ? wo steht sowas ?


 

ähm selber nach gemessen, da ich beide hier hatte!...ich muss mich auch korrigieren, der magicol ist natürlich der mit dem größeren Lamellen Abstand. Sorry, wenn ich Dich ein wenig verwirrt habe.


----------



## Digger (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah cool danke 

kann man diese silberne blende eig abnehmen? zb zum lackieren


----------



## Equilibrium (28. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> ah cool danke
> 
> kann man diese silberne blende eig abnehmen? zb zum lackieren


 
sind da nicht nieten dran....öhm *kopfkratz* kann es jetzt gar nicht genau sagen, dazu müsst ich jetzt meinen Ausbauen...ganz ehrlcih...nööööö das mag ich nicht! aber wart mal, ich schau mal in meinen Bildern nach, da müsste es zu sehen sein.

EDIT: nee geht nicht, da sind an den seiten Nieten dran!


----------



## Digger (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh das is doof... müsst ich mal gucken, wie der sich lackieren lässt.

ansonsten nehme ich den xspc, der sieht auch sehr schick aus.

danke für die infos!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> oh das is doof... müsst ich mal gucken, wie der sich lackieren lässt.
> 
> ansonsten nehme ich den xspc, der sieht auch sehr schick aus.
> 
> danke für die infos!


 

naja wenn Du gut abklebst, dann kannst die seitenteile auch lackieren.


----------



## pestlu (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Damit wirst du wohl die Wassertemperatur mit der Zimmertemperatur quasi gleich setzen können.
> 
> Der Sinn erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht.
> Für OC ohne Lärmgrenzen gibt es in dem Preisbereich zum Teil schon Chiller und Kokü welche auch unter Raumtemperatur können.


 

zum Thema Lärm:
Ich werde die Lüfter natürlich regeln von 0V - 12V, je nach Leistungsbedarf

zum Thema Chiller:
Das ganze soll auch noch transportabel bleiben für Lan´s


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und du bist dir sicher, dass du die Lüfter bequem auf <500rpm regeln kannst und dann noch keine nervenden Lagergeräusche dominieren?


----------



## pestlu (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

natürlich! die lager sind recht robust. geregelt werden alle gemeinsam mit einem fahrtregler für den rc-modellbau


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"robust" ist wohl ein schlechtes Zeichen, "präzise" wäre wichtiger, ein Prinzip, das weniger anfällig ist (Gleit- statt Kugellager) erst recht. Und ne PWM Regelung sollte eine hohe Frequenz bieten, sonst trägt sie selbst noch zur Lärmentwicklung bei.


----------



## pestlu (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der regelt mit 3500Hz


----------



## PrimeCool3r (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey,
mal eine kleine frage zwischendurch: Hat einer von euch schon mal erfahrungen mit einer Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V mit nem Black ICE GT Stealth 280/420 gemacht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



pestlu schrieb:


> der regelt mit 3500Hz



das ist dann wohl eher wenig...



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> hey,
> mal eine kleine frage zwischendurch: Hat einer von euch schon mal erfahrungen mit einer Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V mit nem Black ICE GT Stealth 280/420 gemacht?



Nö, aber die Kombination aus leiser, schwacher Pumpe und einem Radi, der laute, starke Lüfter braucht, hört sich merkwürdig an.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> das ist dann wohl eher wenig...


Also mein BigNG macht maximal 825Hz mit, da würde ich das doch eher als viel bezeichnen.
Wobei zumindest meine Artics nur bei unter 100Hz halbwegs erträglich sind(habs nur mal versucht, ansonsten steht die Regelung eh auf Analog).


----------



## pestlu (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mann muß nur enstörkondensatoren dazuschalten, dann funzt das ganz gut. Durch die hohe Frequenz werden die Motoren (Lüfter) sehr gut geregelt und haben weniger Lagerprobleme wie bei herkömmlichen PWM. Ist vergleichbar mit Frequenzumformern bei Drehstrommotoren.


----------



## steinschock (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ändert nichts daran das weniger wie Zimmertemperatur nicht geht.
Ab spätestens 1600U/m ist mehr Sinnlos und nur schlechter zu regeln.
Besonderst bei 9 Stück ist alles ab 1200U/m nur lauter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finds jetzt spontan nicht wieder, aber afaik arbeiten eine Reihe brauchbarer PWM-Steuerungen und z.B. auch Intels 4pin Lösung mit über 20kHz.
Alles andere ist halt doch im hörbaren Bereich.


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu ich steck ja grad lustig in meinen externer-radi plänen und wollte im zuge meinen feser mit 6 lüfter bestücke.

ich habe zwei scyteh modelle in betracht gezogen : einmal slipstrem und einmal S-flex jeweils mit 800upm.
*
welcher eignet sich besser und lohnt sich der aufpreis zum s-flex? *ich denke bei 800upm wird die lautstärke kaum nen unterschied machen, dazu, wird das ganze früher oder später mit einer zalman steuerung runtergeregtl bei bedarf.


----------



## Equilibrium (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würde zu der günstigeren Variante greifen, da wie Du schon erwähnt hast ab 800rpm abwärts es db technisch fast eh keine Rolle mehr spielt. 

Bleibt nur die Frage wie Präzise sind die Lager, auch im Bezug auf Laufgeräusche, statischer Luftdruck der beiden Modelle etc.


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich denke, dass beide schon relativ hochwertig sind...
preislich genau dazwischen liegt ja auch der Nb. und die sind wirklich leise und ohne macken.


----------



## Equilibrium (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sagen, Du hast Dir deine Frage selbst beantwortet!...nimm doch die mittelklasse!!!


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur wenn ich das geld auch sparen kann, sind immerhin 12€ 

und wenn dann auch nichts falsch mache, werd ich dann sie slipstream nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade bei geringer Drehzahl spielt die Qualität eine Rolle - denn wie schon angemerkt: Da kommt es auf gute Lager an. Bei hohen Drezahlen darf das Ding nur nicht eiern/virbrieren, sonst ist fast alles egal, weil das Luftrauschen die primäre Lärmquelle ist und an der kann man nunmal nichts ändern.
Die S-Flex haben nun eines der hochwertigsten Lager am Markt, die Slipstream 08/15 Kugellager, weswegen erstere eine klare Empfehlung für Silent-Betrieb sind, letztere dagegen eigentlich nur für hohe Leistung brauchbar sind. (in der Qualität mit den S-Flex vergleichbar, aber nicht billiger, sind Noctua und Noiseblocker Multiframe. Letztere sind dank des Rahmens auch noch mal einen Tick leiser)

Tipp: Die 800er S-Flex sind 1200er mit Vorwiederstand. Wenn man eine gute Lüftersteuerung hat (d.h. eine, die bis 4V runtergeht), kann man die 1200er genauso weit und genauso gut drosseln, wie 800er. Aber man kann sie Bedarf auch aufdrehen.


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche steuerungen regeln denn so weit?


----------



## Nucleus (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meinem Scythe Kaze Master kann ich zwei S-Flex - Lüfter pro Kanal auf jeweils knapp 600 U/Min herunterdrehen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... was 6V sind.

"Richtige" Steuerungen wie Fan-O-Matic, T-Balancer oder Aquaero regeln auch bis 0V runter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kaze Master wird mit min. 3,6V angegeben, was eigentlich ausreichend ist. @nucleus: Was für S-Flex sind das (vielleicht 1600er?) und bist du sicher, dass nicht weniger geht?


----------



## Nucleus (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind die 1200er.

Ich kann so weit runterregeln, dass sie ausgehen.
Bis 300 kann man fein justieren, darunter geht mit zwei angeschlossenen Lüftern nur noch auf OFF.

Mit einem Lüfter dran gehen auch weniger als 300 U/Min.


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja also bissel druck brauch ich schon noch 
bei 300upm kann ich ja selber pusten 

was macht denn die zalman steuerung ? die wär mir am liebsten ! das design passt am besten, und AE is mir zu tuer, wie die anderen "richtigen"steuerungen auch


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist angegeben mit 5V Minimum, das wären pi*Daumen 500RPM bei einem S-Flex mit 1200RPM max.

Für ein paar € mehr gibt es auch schon eine MiniNG, allerdings bietet die einzeln auch nicht besonders viele Einstellungen.


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja mining is aber über usb oder ?
nene, dann reicht mir das zalman-teil auch. weniger als 500upm macht auch keinen sinn !

hab auch schon nen laden gefunden der die sflex für 10,- raushaut


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben nicht, der hat nur einen "mcubed-bus" und dazu halt Regler auf der Platine um die Zieltemperatur etc. grob zu ändern.

Nimmt man einen großen T-Balancer dazu kann man über den dann auch dem miniNG individuelle Regelkurven aufspielen welcher selbiger dann autonom einhält.
Deshalb die Betonung auf einzeln.


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oha das macht ja dann auch wieder bestimmt nen hunni....
nene lass ma, zalman is schick und reicht vollkommen aus.

6 regler + 6 lüfter = passt


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein BigNG kostet 65€, da ist es noch ein stück bis zum hunni .

Solang man die Regelung aber nicht automatisch haben will reicht natürlich das Zalman Dingens völlig.


----------



## Digger (30. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja + mini ng oder ?

ja der aspekt mit automatischer regelung kommt ja auch noch dazu !
ich hab meine lieber manuell geregelt, meine radi-lüfter sind auch manuell über potis angeschlossen 

wie sind wir eig zu dem thema gekommen ?! 

eig wollt ich nur den unterscheid zwischen sflex und dingens hier :crazy wissen


----------



## steinschock (31. März 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab sogar noch 2 S-Flex 1200 hier einer noch verpackt der andere wegen der miesen Optik und weil er mich nicht so Überzeugt hat ist nach ein paar Std. wieder raus geflogen.

Bei 800 find ich meine Nanoxia besser wie die NB wenn auch nur minimal.

KazeMaster 5,25 hat 4 Kanäle a 12W die man auch auf 0 regeln lassen.

Hab jetzt auch 2 NB MF und bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Sh33p82 (1. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauche mal kurz Hilfe, please!!
Hab mir vorhin bei ebay diesen DFM ersteigert. 
Leider is da das 3Pin Kabel zum anschluss an das/die Aquaero nicht bei, ist es egal, welches ich da nehme,hab hier noch so schöne 3Pin Verlängerungen liegen die sich wunderbar eignen würden, oder muss es unbedingt ein dafür vorgesehenes sein??


----------



## Digger (1. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da passt ne normale verlängerung.


denk ich ma  jedenfalls wirds ja auch an ein lüfterstecker angeschlossen


----------



## Sh33p82 (1. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke ich mir auch so, was soll an diesen "bestimmten" Kabeln dafür auch so anders sein???


----------



## pestlu (1. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider passt da der normale lüfteranschluß nicht. entweder ein lüfterkabel an den dfm anlöten oder diesen bestellen.


----------



## Equilibrium (1. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Ok weiße Lüfter für Hinten wären echt noch ´ne Option!...die sollten nur leise sein. kannst da evtl. welche empfehlen?...Danke erstmal für die Links


----------



## bundymania (1. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Der Noiseblocker ist TOP, aber ziemlich teuer, oder wenn du einen komplett weissen mit Leds möchtest, kann ich diesen empfehlen, da ist direkt nen Poti zur Steuerung dabei. Bis 7V ist der ziemlich leise:


http://friese-it.de/product_info.ph....html/XTCsid/bfcf9c26a5bf9fb0ecd3adc5c0a77b28


dieser Lüfter ist bis 7V auch leise:

http://www.hardware-rogge.com/Luefter/Tacens/Tacens-Aura-Ice-120mm::2209.html


----------



## Equilibrium (1. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



ohje schrieb:


> @ Equilibrium: Wenn ich das richtig erkennnen kann, hast du einen silentstar quad verbaut. Kannst du mal Bilder hochladen wie du den verkabelt hast, mir gefallen meine Kabel-Bögen nicht und ich weiss noch nicht genau wie ich das ändern werde.
> 
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass die Adern der beiden mittleren Stromkabel nach oben und unten rausgeht und die dann mit den Öffnungen der Blenden konkurieren.


 

Öhm ich hab ´da einen Aquadrive von Aquacomputer. aber zu deinem Problem, ich habe meine Kabel gesleevt, somit konnte ich die Stecker alle in eine Richtung bringen und bin von oben nach unten gegangen.


@Bundy ich glaub ,die müssen noch nicht mal LED´s haben.


----------



## ohje (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Öhm ich hab ´da einen Aquadrive von Aquacomputer. aber zu deinem Problem, ich habe meine Kabel gesleevt, somit konnte ich die Stecker alle in eine Richtung bringen und bin von oben nach unten gegangen.



Hmm schade. Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, das Problem ist nur das die Stecker vom Corsair Netzteil so kurz sind, dass die Adern waagerecht rausgehen müssen und dann habe ich im Gegensatz zu jetzt nicht viel gewonnen...

Ach ist das verzwickt.


----------



## Equilibrium (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



ohje schrieb:


> Hmm schade. Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, das Problem ist nur das die Stecker vom Corsair Netzteil so kurz sind, dass die Adern waagerecht rausgehen müssen und dann habe ich im Gegensatz zu jetzt nicht viel gewonnen...
> 
> Ach ist das verzwickt.


 

Sorry, dass ich Dir da nicht behilflich sein kann. würde es evtl. mit verlängerungen gehen, die Du entsprechend kürzen kannst und dann sleeven?!


@bundy ich glaube ich werde die Sharkoon Silent Eagel nehmen für hinten.


----------



## bundymania (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

ok, dieser Lüfter wäre ohne Beleuchtung:

HardwareRogge - Titan Green Vision transparent TFD-12025GT12Z - 120mm

Ich habe den selber kurz im Einsatz gehabt. Der Lüfter eignet sich nur für den vertikalen Einsatz, also nicht am Radi, da er horizontal schleift, dies nur als Hinweis! Als Caselüfter ist das gute Stück empfehlenswert, wenn du ihn mit 7V betreibst. Das Anschlusskabel ist netterweise weiss gesleeved.


----------



## Equilibrium (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



bundymania schrieb:


> ok, dieser Lüfter wäre ohne Beleuchtung:
> 
> HardwareRogge - Titan Green Vision transparent TFD-12025GT12Z - 120mm
> 
> Ich habe den selber kurz im Einsatz gehabt. Der Lüfter eignet sich nur für den vertikalen Einsatz, also nicht am Radi, da er horizontal schleift, dies nur als Hinweis! Als Caselüfter ist das gute Stück empfehlenswert, wenn du ihn mit 7V betreibst. Das Anschlusskabel ist netterweise weiss gesleeved.


 

Benötigst Du deine denn noch?...wär ja eh nur für hinten als Caselüfter gedacht.


----------



## bundymania (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte nur einen und den habe ich bereits verkauft


----------



## MetallSimon (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geht zwar nich um wakü aber kostet die neue pcgameshardware jetzt immer 5,30€?


----------



## Monsterclock (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß eigentlich jemand was innovatek und C mit der Eheim Pumpe gemacht haben um die Leistung zu erhöhen? (abgesehen von den erhöten Hz Zahlen)


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ziemlich genau nichts.
Man hat eigentlich nur die Wechsel/Gleichstrom Wandlung mit in das Pumpengehäuse gepackt und diese so ausgelegt dass sie unterschiedlich "schnell" arbeiten kann was dann zu verschidenen Geschwindigkeitsstufen führt.

Vollkeramik-Lager etc. sind von Eheim selbst, allerdings da optional.


----------



## nemetona (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> geht zwar nich um wakü aber kostet die neue pcgameshardware jetzt immer 5,30€?



Ich glaube schon, dies hat Herr Bayer im Editoral auf Seite 3 der Printausgabe mit ständig gestiegenen Kosten begründet.
Immerhin war das Magazin mit DVD seit 2004 bei konstant 4,99€ gehalten worden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Masterwana (2. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich bin am überlegen ob ich in mein Lian Li a-05B auch ne WaKü einbaue.
*Erstmal nur CPU-Only*. Ich will mein Gehäusedeckel aber nicht zerschneiden drum bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht 2 120mm Radiatoren einbaue (Den hinteren vielleicht auch außen).
Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen?


----------



## nemetona (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du mit "Erstmal CPU only" ?
Welche Komponenten sollen denn später mit in die Wakü kommen?
Sinnvoll wär es die Radigröße gleich so zu wählen, das diese auch für die Endausbaustufe ausreichend dimensioniert ist.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Masterwana (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht später noch meine HD4850. MB halte ich für überflüssig.


----------



## nemetona (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dies würde bei deinen E2180 und der 4850 noch funktionieren mit zwei Single Radies, auch wenn du dabei keine Traum Temps erreichen wirst.
Solltest du irgendwann Komponenten Einsetzen, welche deutlich mehr Abwärme produzieren, benötigst du mehr Radifläche.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Masterwana (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der HD4850 bin ich mir nicht mal sicher - Hab ja den Musashi drauf.
Nur die CPU wird höchstens druch eine 45nm CPU getauscht. Alles andere braucht ein neues System.
Ein Quad müsste doch auch gehen, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand was innovatek und C mit der Eheim Pumpe gemacht haben um die Leistung zu erhöhen? (abgesehen von den erhöten Hz Zahlen)



Wer ist "C"?

Inno behauptet jedenfalls, dass sie auch speziellen Flügelräder einsetzen, mit denen alles ganz anders sein soll...
Ob da wirklich was dran ist, weiß ich nicht - aber da afaik der gleiche Korpus zum Einsatz kommt (der einfach nicht mehr Platz bietet), kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie. Und ein ach-so-viel-besseres Mod-Flügelrad, dass sie schon zu 230V Zeiten hatten, war zwar zugegebenermaßen "speziell&blabla" (den es war silber), aber der einzige Unterschied zum Serienmodell waren zwei zusätzliche Nasen auf der Innenseite...


----------



## nemetona (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Bei der HD4850 bin ich mir nicht mal sicher - Hab ja den Musashi drauf.
> Nur die CPU wird höchstens druch eine 45nm CPU getauscht. Alles andere braucht ein neues System.
> Ein Quad müsste doch auch gehen, oder?



Ein Quad heizt unter Last schon ganz ordentlich.
Wenn du die GPU nicht in die Wakü mit einbindest, kannst du mit 2 Single Radies und einen Übertkteten Quadcore sehr gute Temps bei geringer Lautstärke erziehlen. 
Kommt die GPU doch mit in den Kreislauf, würde ich dir insgesammt zur Radifläche eines Tripple raten, bei den beiden Single bleibt kein Spielraum für Übertaktung oder warme Sommertage.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Masterwana (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja schön zu hören! Wenn ich das jetzt wirklich in Angriff nehme werd ich mich nochmal melden.
Als Basis hab ich mir deine Buget-CPU-Only vorgestellt nur halt mit 2 120er Radis und ner 12V Pumpe. 

und danke nochmal


----------



## nemetona (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem.
Wenn es entgültig in die Planungsphase und zur Komponentenauswahl geht, und es tauchen noch Fragen auf, am besten einfach einen Thread starten in dem man die Wakü an deine Bedürfnisse optimiert.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran C ist ein Tippfeheler es sollte Co sein


----------



## Digger (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ masterwana, 
hab ich da etwa A05 gehört  das kann ja nich so an ir vorbei gehen 

ich würde ventuell diesen radi empfehlen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480 Radiator 35064
der is nich soo groß wie son mora und passt deshalb sehr gut an die seitenwand. 

mit single radis wirds schwer ! vorne wird das wohl kaum klappen, da der lüfter oben und unten ankommt. da is kein(bzw gaaaaanz wenig) platz für extra raum. und da ja ein radi meißt, wenn auch nur wenig, breiter is als ein lüfter...würd ich das höchstens als mögliche zusatzstelle ansehen und nicht davon ausgehen, dass der platz sicher ist.

also wie gesagt, guckt dir den quad radi an, der is soar noch recht dezent an der wand.
(mora etc wachsen sogar übers case hinaus


----------



## Sh33p82 (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute!!!

Auch wenn's eigentlich nicht hierher gehört, aber hier werde ich vielleicht noch am ehesten fündig!!
Nun zu meinem Problem, mir ist meine GTX260 gestorben und nun brauche ich eine Slotblende dafür, also die Originale, denn meine habe ich nicht mehr! 
Habt ihr vielleicht eine passende über von ner baugleichen Karte oder so??
Suche auch schon im Marktplatz, aber bis jetzt vergeblich!

Hoffe mir kann jemand aushelfen!! 

Greetz, Sh33p82!!!


----------



## Masterwana (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@Digger:* Du machst auch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen, wa?

Ich mag aber diese von außen angebrachten Radis nicht. Außerdem will ich ja nur meine CPU kühlen.
Aber preislich interessant im gegensatz zu zwei 120er von TFC, naja Preis-Leistung ist nicht alles!

Und zum Platz: dann kommt halt der Festplattenschacht raus und die HDD wandert eine Etage höher, und einen 5,25" Schacht hab ich auch noch frei.


----------



## bundymania (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du hier nicht fündig wirst:

Single Slotblende für Nvidia 8800/9800er & 260/280GTX - A-C-Shop

er schickt das Ding sicher günstig als Briefsendung auf Anfrage


----------



## DaxTrose (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sh33p82 meint glaube ich die original Slotblende, die bei der Karte immer dabei ist. 
*@ Sh33p82:* Frag mal Thornscape, ihm habe ich meine defekte GTX260 verkauft. Vielleicht kann er die Slotblende ja entbehren!


----------



## Sh33p82 (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, meine die Originale!! 
Danke, werd ihm gleich mal schreiben!!! 
Hoffe es klappt, ansonsten muss ich mir ne neue Karte kaufen, da wird dann auf jeden Fall eine dran sein!!


----------



## Monsterclock (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich eigentlich mit nem Feser 480 eine CPU only Kühlung passiv kühlen?


----------



## nemetona (3. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Monsterclock,
Könnte eng werden bei längerer Volllast, der Radi ist nicht für den Passivbetrieb ausgelegt.
Wenn du ihn aber mit gedrosselten Lüftern um die 400-500 U/min hilfst, wirst du traumhafte Temps erreichen.
Für eine CPU Only Passivkühlung könntest du dir die Capa Cora Pasivradies mal ansehen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es ist so ich wollte noch warten mit neuen Lüftern und später (wenn sie gut sind) die TFC Triebwerke draufbauen 
ich nehm dann noch einen alten Lüfter und drossel den würde einer reichen - erstmal?


----------



## nemetona (4. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für eine CPU only Kühlung an einen TFC 480 sollten 1-2 gedrosselte Lüfter ausreichend sein.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## GoZoU (4. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Monsterclock: Du willst nicht im Ernst nur die CPU mit nem 480er Radi kühlen oder?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne da kommt noch eine GTX 280 dazu und Board-nur wenns zu heis wird. Aber wie gesagt ich noch auf die Triebwerke warten und ich muss noch für den GTX 280 Kühler sparen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran C ist ein Tippfeheler es sollte Co sein



Ahso. "&Co" behaupten jedenfalls nicht, dass sie an ihren Eheims noch irgendwas geändert hätten - also dürfte die Leistungssteigerung nur durch Takterhöhung zustande kommen. (bei AC immerhin bis über das Doppelte)



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich mit nem Feser 480 eine CPU only Kühlung passiv kühlen?



Wüsste und glaube nicht, dass das doch recht dicke Ding gute passiv-Eigenschaften hat.
Aber wenn es in dem System Sinn macht, nur die CPU passiv zu kühlen, dann sollte er damit fertig werden.
Mir fällt nämlich abseits einer Nano-SSD-DC/DC_NT Kombination nichts ein, wo eine nur-CPU-Passivkühlung Sinn macht. In allen anderen Systemen gibt es noch weitere Bauteile, die zusätzliche Wasserkühler brauchen oder bereits Luftkühler haben, die lauter sind, als es ne aktive Wakü sein muss. N Via Nano wiederum kann mit nem Quad bequem passiv kühlen, egal wie schlecht er für passiv-Betrieb geeignet ist.
(alternativ kann man es aber auch mit nem 30€ Luftkühler, wenn man ihn befestigt kriegt)


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ähh ruyven ab dem Wort Nano-SSD-DC/DC_NT hörts bei mir auf (vielleicht ist es einfach zu spät und ich sollte nochmal drüber schlafen....) aber um auf den Sinn zu kommen von einer CPU only Kühlung ist nur eine Übergangslösung


----------



## Schrotti (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wakü.

1. 2 x Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 (den zweiten habe ich sehr sehr günstig bekommen)
2. EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal
3. Laing DDC-Pumpe Ultra
4. 2x Yate Loon D12SL-12 und 2x Arctic Colling 120mm (alle auf 7V)
5. Watercool HK GPU-X G200 für die GTX 280@1,03V

CPU ist bei ~37°C idle und ~55°C unter Last. Grafik bei ~60°C unter Volllast.


----------



## Hektor123 (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ma ne kurze Frage:
Passt das zusammen?
Diese hier
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX GEFORCE GTX 260 55nm Core 216, 576M, 896 MB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0
mit diesem Kühler?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC260 GTX SLI (55nm G200b) - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC260 GTX SLI (55nm G200b) - Nickel 12221

Bei AquaTuning steht dabei, dass der Kühler für die neuesten GTX260-Karten nicht mehr aktuell ist. Ist die XFX jetzt ne ganz aktuelle oder wie auf den Bildern zu sehen die Referenz?


----------



## DaxTrose (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte eigentlich passen. Kleiner Tipp: Bei evga verlierst Du die Garantie nicht, wenn Du den Kühler wechselst. Wenn Du also etwas Geld übrig haben solltest, schau Dir mal die evga an!


----------



## Hektor123 (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Link klappt bei mir nicht?!!?
Jo, ne EVGA wär auch nicht schlecht, bin aber halt auf der Suche nach ner Karte mit schwarzen PCB, weshalb ich hier auch schon gefragt habe.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...2-und-216-streamprozessoren-2.html#post692702
Hat die EVGA denn schwarzes PCB? Weißt du da mehr zu?
Gruß


----------



## DaxTrose (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, hier noch mal der Link.
Ja, die evga hat ein schwarzes PCB!


----------



## Robär (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich bestätigen, schaust du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-109.html#post690969

Die benutzen definitiv auch noch das alte PCB und somit kannst ohne Probleme Wakü raufbauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> ähh ruyven ab dem Wort Nano-SSD-DC/DC_NT hörts bei mir auf (vielleicht ist es einfach zu spät und ich sollte nochmal drüber schlafen....) aber um auf den Sinn zu kommen von einer CPU only Kühlung ist nur eine Übergangslösung



Nano: Via Nano, sehr sparsame CPU, typische Basis für passiv-Systeme, in denen nicht einmal die Chipsatzkühlung einen zweiten Gedanken wert ist.
SSD: Lautloses Speichermedium, optimal für passiv-Systeme, in denen man sich keine Gedanken über HDD-Dämmung und -Kühlung macht
DC/DC_NT: nicht ganz offizielle Bezeichnung für ein Netzteil, dass eine interne DC-DC Wandlerplatine mit einem externen (Notebook-)Ziegelstein kombiniert und eine bezahlbare Lösung für eine lüfterlose Stromversorgung darstellt.
Alles zusammen: "Nano-SSD-DC/DC_NT Kombination" 

Wenn deine CPU-only-passiv Kühlung nur eine Übergangslösung sein soll, stellt sich die Frage, wie das Ziel lautet.
Passiv-Kühlungen sind normalerweise so aufwendig, dass sie eher als ferner Endzustand Beachtung finden, denn als Übergang - eigentlich erreicht man so ziemlich alles leichter und schneller, als ne gute Passivkühlung.


----------



## Hektor123 (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, schaust du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-109.html#post690969
> 
> Die benutzen definitiv auch noch das alte PCB und somit kannst ohne Probleme Wakü raufbauen.



In die engere Auswahl kamen bei mir die XFX, die EVGA und ne Zotac, wobei bei der laut einem Tag bei Alternate dunkelblaues PCB verwendet wird. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Das mit der Garantie ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, hat ja nicht jeder ne evga nur wegen dem Kühlerwechsel, gut es gibt natürlich Sicherheit, aber die will bezahlt werden. Meine 8600GT nervt so langsam richtig, hab Grakatausch lange herausgezogen und die Preise sind im Moment doch moderat. Nur die Länge ist natürlich ne ganz andere Klasse, die ATI HD4870 ist doch ne gute Ecke kürzer.


----------



## Digger (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal wieder ne frage 

wie kann ich den rahmen von magicool slim am besten lackieren ?
kann man den rahmen iwie abmachen oder muss den ganzen radi abkleben ?

hat wer schonmal das teil lackiert?


----------



## Robär (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Zotac benutzt meines Wissens nen blaues PCB, da hast du Recht. Ich glaube auch, dass die schon das neue PCB Layout verwenden, womit du den EK nicht mehr drauf bauen kannst.

Zum EK hätte ich aber auch mal ne Frage: Sind da WLP Pads für die Spawas mit bei?


----------



## Digger (5. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also in der regel sind da pads beim kühler dabei.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wollte mal was wissen bevor ich die neue Wakü in gang setze..ich habe in den alten Bauteilen weissliche Ablagerungen an den Schläuchen und dem AGB, halt da wo es hell ist bilde ich mir ein, im CPU kühler ist es nicht, zumindest sehe ich nix
von was kann das kommen? anfangs hatte ich G48, dann hatte ich zwischen durch Feser Base drin(um es los zuwerden) und das selbe Problem gehabt, jetzt habe ich wieder G48.
wie bekomme ich das Zeug aus der Wakü?


----------



## nemetona (6. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rune,
hast du vieleicht paar Bilder davon?


----------



## steinschock (6. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Digger

Die Blenden sind mit Pop nieten befestigt.


----------



## Digger (6. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

pop nieten ?! was is denn das und wie kann ich das wieder festmachen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich wollte mal was wissen bevor ich die neue Wakü in gang setze..ich habe in den alten Bauteilen weissliche Ablagerungen an den Schläuchen und dem AGB, halt da wo es hell ist bilde ich mir ein, im CPU kühler ist es nicht, zumindest sehe ich nix
> von was kann das kommen? anfangs hatte ich G48, dann hatte ich zwischen durch Feser Base drin(um es los zuwerden) und das selbe Problem gehabt, jetzt habe ich wieder G48.
> wie bekomme ich das Zeug aus der Wakü?



Hmm - "da wo hell" ist immer n Anzeichen für biologische Aktivitäten, auch wenn die eigentlich unterbunden werden sollen.
Hast du mal n Stück Schlauch aufgeschnitten und geguckt, ob er innen schleimig o.ä. ist?


----------



## steinschock (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die selben Nieten wie an jedem Case.

Klebs halt einfach ab.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @Rune,
> hast du vieleicht paar Bilder davon?


nein leider nicht mehr, die Schläuche sind im Müll. sonst hätte man es noch ein wenig im 120er Slim Plexi gesehen, den habe ich gestern mit Wasser ordentlich geschüttelt..


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - "da wo hell" ist immer n Anzeichen für biologische Aktivitäten, auch wenn die eigentlich unterbunden werden sollen.
> Hast du mal n Stück Schlauch aufgeschnitten und geguckt, ob er innen schleimig o.ä. ist?


Ich vermute das es nur dort ist wo es hell ist, weil im Radi oder CPU Kühler sieht man es nicht..Das es weiss (und vermutlich schleimig) ist könnte auf Pilze oder Bakterien hindeuten..nur wie bekomme ich die Kollegen wieder raus? Sonst sind meine 13/10 Schläuche wieder nach paar Wochen verkeimt..


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne blöde Frage (mal wieder) von mir 

Gibt es sowas wie nen Richtwert welche Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf nicht überschritten werden sollte?

Ich schätze, dass das von den verwendeten Komponenten abhängt - aber nen groben Richtwert wird es doch wohl geben, oder?

Zum Thema "weißer Schleim":

Gibt es ein Mittel, das man dem Kreislauf hinzufügen kann, ohne, dass der Korrosionsschutz darunter leidet?
Ich verwende das Inno-Protect im entsprechenden Mischungsverhältnis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ich vermute das es nur dort ist wo es hell ist, weil im Radi oder CPU Kühler sieht man es nicht..Das es weiss (und vermutlich schleimig) ist könnte auf Pilze oder Bakterien hindeuten..nur wie bekomme ich die Kollegen wieder raus? Sonst sind meine 13/10 Schläuche wieder nach paar Wochen verkeimt..



Hab da im Guide was verlinkt, aber eigentlich sollten schon die normalen Wasserzusätze weitere Entwicklung verhindern. Deswegen wären halt Hinweise interessant gewesen, was es sein könnte.
Hattest du auch Schläuche, die im dunklen lagen und betroffen sind?
Bakterien und Pilze (oder allgemein farblose Organismen) wären eigentlich nicht vom Licht abhängig (und sollten demnach sowieso verhungen...)



Nucleus schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas wie nen Richtwert welche Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf nicht überschritten werden sollte?



Eheim garantiert afaik nur 40°C für die Pumpen (sind halt für Aquarien gedacht), wobei mir keine Probleme mit höheren Temperaturen bekannt sind. (sind aber ohnehin sehr sehr selten)
Ansonsten wird das ganze nur durch die Hardware beschränkt. Ggf. sollte man einmal nachgucken, ob die Schläuche in der gewünschten Form bleiben. (PVC -und PUR auch- wird bei Erwärmung weicher und kann schlimmstenfalls unter dem Eigengewicht knicken)



> Gibt es ein Mittel, das man dem Kreislauf hinzufügen kann, ohne, dass der Korrosionsschutz darunter leidet?
> Ich verwende das Inno-Protect im entsprechenden Mischungsverhältnis.



Siehe oben - eigentlich sollte das gegen Biobefall ausreichen.


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich auf der Innenseite des AGBs nicht irgendwie mal was Weißes gesehen hab...

Laut dem Guide sollte ja Alkohol helfen.
Ob Alkohol aber mit den restlichen Komponenten harmoniert stand so direkt jedoch nicht dabei...


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [..]
> Hattest du auch Schläuche, die im dunklen lagen und betroffen sind?
> Bakterien und Pilze (oder allgemein farblose Organismen) wären eigentlich nicht vom Licht abhängig (und sollten demnach sowieso verhungen...)[..]


ich Schlussfolgere daraus das es irgendwann ausflockt und das Klima dann zu ungunsten der "Fieslinge" kippt..nur habe ich die Kühlung meist nie solange dauerhaft in Betrieb das es mal eintreten könnte..
Bzgl. der Schläuche: also in den Schläuchen war eigentlich an jeder Stelle an der Innenseite ein heller Belag zu erkennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Laut dem Guide sollte ja Alkohol helfen.
> Ob Alkohol aber mit den restlichen Komponenten harmoniert stand so direkt jedoch nicht dabei...



Das wird dir auch nie jemand für alle verbauten Kunststoffe garantieren.
Aber nur so zur Info: InnoProtect besteht afaik auch fast nur aus Ethandiol, also dem zweitwertigen Gegenstück zu normalem Trinkalkohol. 
Was im Umkehrschluss aber eben auch heißt, dass Schutzzusätze eigentlich schon die gewünschte Wirkung hat...
Wär ja noch schöner, wenn man ne Wakü mit sterilisierendem 70%igen füllen müsste.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich Schlussfolgere daraus das es irgendwann ausflockt und das Klima dann zu ungunsten der "Fieslinge" kippt..nur habe ich die Kühlung meist nie solange dauerhaft in Betrieb das es mal eintreten könnte..
> Bzgl. der Schläuche: also in den Schläuchen war eigentlich an jeder Stelle an der Innenseite ein heller Belag zu erkennen.



Also wenn sich was "überall auf Kunststoff" findet, dann würd ich chemische Ursachen auf alle Fälle im Auge behalten.


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, da hast natürlich Recht, ruyven.

Wie gesagt: Ich war mir nicht mal sicher, ob ich wirklich was "Weißes" gesehen hab.
Die Schläuche sind schön sauber.

War wahrscheinlich nur die Sorge kurz nach dem ersten Zusammenbauen


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nucleus hast du nicht auch G48? dann haben wir beide in die selbe ******** gegriffen. PCGH-Olli hat auch schon über Probleme mit dem Zeug berichtet...


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, ich verwende Inno-Protect.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder kann es sein das es normal ist, das solche kleinen Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen gibt?


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe auch nicht , warum hier ständig G48 empfohlen wird .  

Das Zeug ist fürs KFZ wo man eh undurchsichtige Schläuche  und keine Düsenkühler hat.
Wer eine 500 Euro Wasserkühlung hat , warum spart man dann am Wichtigsten ?   Kauft einfach ne Fertigmischung , zb von Aquatuning , die ist billiger wie der Marktführer und es ist das selbe drin . Die Leute die sowas herstellen , ham das schon auf Wasserkühlungen abgestimmt und nicht auf Autos. Wegen 20 Euro seine 500 € Wasserkühlung zu versauen , versteh ich einfach nicht . Wass passt rein , nicht mal 1,5 Liter . Da Spart ihr einfach an der falschen Stelle


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...vor allem kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass G48 tatsächlich die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers verbessert.
Ich glaube das ist eher eine Marketing-Geschichte.

Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 dient als Korrischutz nicht mehr...und wer sich eine Fertigmischung kauft kann sich auch gleich ne Fertigwakü kaufen, das ist was für Weicheier..


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> G48 dient als Korrischutz nicht mehr...und wer sich eine Fertigmischung kauft kann sich auch gleich ne Fertigwakü kaufen, das ist was für Weicheier..




Ich hab aber keine Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hähä ich rofl mich unter den Tisch..freu dich für solchen Mist bist du somit der 3 auf meinem Ignore-Index.dafür baust du wahrscheinlich nicht so oft daran rum wie ich. und soone bekloppte Fertigmü ist dann etwas zu teuer, wenn der Monatsverbrauch an Dest.-Wasser ca. 3 l bis 5 l ist...das Wasser ist höchstens nen Monat drin, dann wird es meist aus Bastelgründen abgelassen..


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bist du zu dumm die Flüssigkeit aufzufangen?


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm, wie wurde doch gleich aus einem normalen Gespräch so ein Kleinkrieg?


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen das sich mit G48 in einem Monat Ablagerungen bilden , dann muss es wirklich scheiss.se sein


----------



## Digger (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal kleiner kommentar von meiner seite:

meine testsuppe mit G48 + lebensmittelfarbe hat KEINE ABLAGERUNGEN !!!
sie steht jetzt ca seit ende Januar in meinem zimmer, bei ca 20-22°C raumtemp.

einzig der feser schlauch ist weiß geworden  warum auch immer  und die lebensmittelfarbe ist ausgeblichen und man hat nur noch diese G48 farbe.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich gebe mich geschlagen und möchte das Niveau aus der schönen Disskussion wieder erhöhen. Lesen kann ich nicht mehr was er schreibt.

Das Problem mit dem hellem Belag hatte ich auch mit Feser Base, das ja Chemisch fast das selbe ist wie Inno Protect


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Wass willste jetzt machen ?    Kauf dir Fertigmischung 

PS: oder find dich damit ab .

Oder Tausche deine einzelnen Komponenten . zb Schläuche  ,Kühler falls du Mischkühlerkombination ( Metalle) hast , Pumpe .  Viel Spass beim testen.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Feser 13/10er sind nach einiger Zeit auch innen etwas milchig geworden, warum weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was hast du für Korri gehabt? aber ich glaube langsam, dass das normal ist...


----------



## lordofthe1337 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab Innoprotect-Konzentrat mit destilliertem Wasser benutzt, der Belag scheint harmlos zu sein, ich hab keinerlei Ablagereungen in Kühlern etc.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so ist es bei mir auch..nur die Schläuche sind alle betroffen..


----------



## Digger (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke das liegt auch nen bissel daran, dass die schläuche das wasser etwas aufnehmen 
vllt wie bei gummibärchen.

mein stück is ja extrem...das is nur noch weiß  aber ich hab den schlauch auch direkt in der suppe versenkt


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit einer Fertigmischung wäre das vielleicht nicht passiert , kannst den Test gern mal machen mit Fertigmischung   Digger.   G48 greift vielleicht die schläuche an bzw ( löst sie auf ) . RuneDs , du musst vielleicht ab un zu deine Schläuche wechseln ^^


----------



## Digger (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne ich werd den test nich nochmal machen, dafür is mir inno auch zu teuer. 

lordofthe1337 hat ja das gleiche problem aber auch inno benutzt.

vllt is das ja auch NORMAL


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst ja nicht das nehmen von Inno   , hab das von Aquatuning.  Hab grad geschaut :  ist alles glasklar. Ist seit mindestens 3/4 jahr drin .  Schläuche sind masterkleer. Und ca 5h pro Tag im Einsatz.


Ich hoffe wir konnten dir weiterhelfen RuneDSR     mfg


----------



## Digger (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das von at is auch nur umgelabelt ! 

naja ich denke dein schläuche sind länger als 5std im einsatz  oder baust du die schläuche immer aus !?
-> 24/7 einsatz


----------



## On/OFF (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brauch die ja nicht wechseln ^^  , wie Rune evtl .  aber vielleicht sinds auch mehr wie 5h , schätzwert pro jahr , kann auch etwas mehr sein , ich ich wüsste keinen Grund die zu wechseln , sind ja glasklar .^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht , warum hier ständig G48 empfohlen wird .



Weil es extrem viele Leute verwenden, aber extrem wenig Leute Probleme damit haben - bei sehr, sehr vielen "speziellen" Wakümischungen ist es genau umgekehrt...



Nucleus schrieb:


> ...vor allem kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass G48 tatsächlich die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers verbessert.
> Ich glaube das ist eher eine Marketing-Geschichte.



Das ist keine Marketing-Geschichte - zumindest wäre mir bislang kein Marketing in dieser Richtung begegnet. Genauer: BASF vermarktet überhaupt nicht an Wakünutzer 

Das ist ja ggf. auch das Problem - auf Nachfrage hin, welche von 3 Möglichkeiten von Ablagerungs/Schleimbildung (nicht nur Verfärbung) in Zusammenhang mit G48 denn wahrscheinlicher sei (genau wissen tun die es nicht, testen sowas halt nicht), wurde mir ja mal bestätigt, dass sich die Additive im G48 ggf. unter Wakü-Bedingungen (geringe Strömung, niedrige Temperaturen) absetzen können. (weniger wahrscheinlich: Biobefall oder Korrosion wegen mangelnder Wirkung des G48)



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ähm, wie wurde doch gleich aus einem normalen Gespräch so ein Kleinkrieg?



Hmm - freche Antworten an jemanden, der gerade Probleme hat 
Jetzt bleibt aber hoffentlich alles friedlich.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was hast du für Korri gehabt? aber ich glaube langsam, dass das normal ist...



Falls das normal ist, sollten man vielleicht nicht so sehr die beliebte Empfehlung "G48", sondern vor allem die Empfehlung "Feser" überdenken.
Ich hab jedenfalls auch mit Jahre altem no-name PVC und ohne Zusatz kein "Vermilchung" (ganz klar sind die Schläuche zwar auch nicht - aber prinzipiell durchsichtig. Das Kunststoffe mit hohem Weichmacheranteil -wie bei Feser- sich mit der Zeit oder unter bestimmten Umständen verändern, wäre jedenfalls nicht ungewöhnlich)


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauer: BASF vermarktet überhaupt nicht an Wakünutzer



Das ist klar, doch:




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist keine Marketing-Geschichte - zumindest wäre mir bislang kein Marketing in dieser Richtung begegnet. Genauer: BASF vermarktet überhaupt nicht an Wakünutzer



Ich habe bei uns daheim eine Flasche G48 von BASF gefunden.
Darauf steht, dass es die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers verbessere.
Da ich das für unwahrscheinlich halte, halte ich das für Marketing-Geblubber.

Darauf war meine Aussage bezogen.

Gibt es denn Tests, die das bestätigen?


----------



## Gast3737 (8. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@on/off wir werden uns schon vertragen...bin ja jetzt wieder ausgeschlafen 


Ich habe gestern mal meinen Müll durchwühlt und werde das Zeug nachher mal fotografieren. im PlexiAGB sind auch noch rückstände die zeige ich auch mal(wenn man diese auf dem Foto überhaupt sieht)


----------



## Phil_5 (8. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so ich konnte einfach nicht anders und hab meine Schläuche mal inspiziert. 
Spezielle "Ablagerungen" wie Rune sie beschrieben hat konnte ich niergends finden allerdings sind die Schläuche im gesamten etwas milchiger als komplett neue. Aba das schieb ich jetz einfach mal auf die Schlauchquali *gggg*.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das ist klar, doch:
> 
> Ich habe bei uns daheim eine Flasche G48 von BASF gefunden.
> Darauf steht, dass es die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers verbessere.
> Da ich das für unwahrscheinlich halte, halte ich das für Marketing-Geblubber.



Würd ich auch nicht glauben - und selbst wenn: Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist in ner Wakü ziemlich egal und die wichtigere Wärmekapazität senkt es definitiv.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HuHu,

Ich wollt demnächst nur meine CPU unter Wasser setzten, deswegen wollt ich mal fragen, ob das so gut ist? wollt ned soviel ausgeben
Hat Sn@ke für mich zusammengestellt

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9e8c90b211e03a1a9daed82d71c0a3d6


Danke schonmal


----------



## Uziflator (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> Ich wollt demnächst nur meine CPU unter Wasser setzten, deswegen wollt ich mal fragen, ob das so gut ist? wollt ned soviel ausgeben
> Hat Sn@ke für mich zusammengestellt
> ...



Den Kühler würde ich gegen diesen hier Tauschen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 Light Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LC 10136

und der Radi nur bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen gut, besser diesen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041.

Und die Anschlüsse passen nicht mit dem Schlauch zusammen, 10/8 und 11/8 geht nich.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie wärs mit den anschlüssen so 


http://www.freeocen.de/wbb2/attachment.php?attachmentid=2478


----------



## Uziflator (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Und wie wärs mit den anschlüssen so
> 
> 
> http://www.freeocen.de/wbb2/attachment.php?attachmentid=2478



Besser!

Meinst du dir reichen 2 Meter Schlauch?  Kauf besser 1-2m mehr man(n) weiß ja nie.

Hast du auch das hier auch schön gelesen ? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-05-03-09-a.html


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kauf ich ein Meter mehr, aber sonst is es ok^^


----------



## Uziflator (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Dann kauf ich ein Meter mehr, aber sonst is es ok^^



hast du das mit dem Radi und dem Kühler etwa überlesen?

Und wieviel würdest du eigentlich max ausgeben wollen?


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

150, die lüfter kauf ich mir, den rest wünsch ich mir zum gebbes^^


----------



## On/OFF (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

BamBuchi

Und du bist sicher das deine Signatur stimmt ?    ^^    wenn ja schreib mir mal ne PN oder auch hier von deinen Bioseinstellungen (oder ein Screenshot mit Furmark + Prime 95 + Cpuz und coretemp gleichzeitig ^^ ) und ob der nur noch hochbootet oder Crysis auch noch mitmacht.


----------



## DaxTrose (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest kommt bei einem FSB von 474MHz und einem E8500 mit 9,5 Multi 4,5GHz und nicht 4,6GHz raus.  Sollte die CPU mit den Werten stabil laufen, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Zumindest kommt bei einem FSB von 474MHz und einem E8500 mit 9,5 Multi 4,5GHz und nicht 4,6GHz raus.  Sollte die CPU mit den Werten stabil laufen, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!





Meinst du mit der Wakü ? 

Ist die so schlecht  , muss man wirklich 400 € aus dem Fesnter schmeissen das die sehr gut gekühlt wird  




Edit:  Wartet ich stell en Screen rein


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kla macht er das mit, hab hier mal en Bild gemacht per Snipping-tool...Uch, des Warn 484, 

Läuft stabil, wollt jetzt nur ned prime schon wieder 2-3 Stunden laufen lassen.


Ab 4,7 GHz werden die Temps über 77 weil ich dem da 1,44-45 V reindrücke, und läuft auch unstabil, aber bei 4,6 GHz ist er noch stabil, und im Spiel wird mein Prozzi nur 54 Grad warm.

Bei 4,6 bekomm ich max. 75 Grad - 76 Grad nach 3 Stunden., aber wenn ich mit 4,7 starte, errreicht der schon am anfang gut 77 grad

Übrigens, @ Dax : Dein Bild ist echt schön als Avatar 

Mein Prozzi läuft aber im mom. auf 4,4 GHz

Edit: Wie ist die Wasserkühlung den jetzt? 


http://www.freeocen.de/wbb2/attachment.php?attachmentid=2478


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Und wie wärs mit den anschlüssen so
> 
> 
> http://www.freeocen.de/wbb2/attachment.php?attachmentid=2478



Jetzt passen die Anschlüsse.
Was noch nicht passt: Du hast nur einen Einlassadapter für die Pumpe (den du mit Aufsteck-AGB nicht brauchst), aber keinen Auslassadapter.
Außerdem würde ich prinzipiell eine andere Pumpe nehmen - die 1048 erzeugt einfach zu viel Vibrationen. Wenn dir die Leistung einer normalen 1046 nicht reicht (warum auch immer), dann lieber eine der übertaktbaren 12V Ausgaben oder ne Laing.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könntest du mal deinen Vorschlag sagen , welche Pumpe am besten ist? 

Also den Link 

Verbauen werd ich die Wakü in einem CoolerMaster Cosmos S den ich mir zum Geburtstag wünsche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Meinung zu Pumpen kann man hier nachlesen...
Die Pumpen sollten sich unter der Bezeichnung alle bei z.B. Aquatuning finden lassen.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd mir wohl die besorgen 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Light Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light 49036


Jetzt spar ich mal schön, Gebbes bekomm ich mein CoolerMaster Cosmos S
Weihnachten der Hauptteil der Wakü

Und dann kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr wohl ( oder dieses Jahr noch)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 10190


Das schöne teil, oder wenn was neues rausgekommen ist..


----------



## DaxTrose (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ja kla macht er das mit, hab hier mal en Bild gemacht per Snipping-tool...Uch, des Warn 484,
> 
> Läuft stabil, wollt jetzt nur ned prime schon wieder 2-3 Stunden laufen lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre mir zu viel VCore für ein 24/7 Betrieb und bei der Wärme macht die CPU das wohl auch nicht all zulange mit. Da macht dann eine WaKü schon Sinn!


----------



## BamBuchi (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 

Die werd ich mir besorgen


----------



## computertod (12. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage:
ich will mir weihnachten neue Hardware holen und dazu ne Wakü, nen 120mm Single Radi hab ich schon von Equilibrium bekommen, wenn ich mir jetzt noch nen Autoradi besorg müsste ich den doch sogar Passiv betreiben können, oder? 

€: kühlen möchte ich CPU und Graka


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt von den neuen Komponenten, dem Autoradi und dessen Anbringung ab...


----------



## 1337_alpha (13. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Check this out 

Einfach wundervoll ^^
Hoffentlich bekomm ich meinen nächste Woche


----------



## b0s (13. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hauptsache Onkelz unters Vid gelegt 


Kurze Rückfrage, gibts auszubessernde Mäkel an dieser Zusammenstellung?
Ich warte noch auf die Antwort von A-C auf die Frage, ob sie den HK 3 LC für AM2 führen.


----------



## bundymania (13. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht soweit gut aus - für die 4850er würde natürlich auch nen GPU Only Kühler + Passivkühler reichen (ich hätte nen neuen D-Tek günstig anzubieten) 

Für die Lüfter einen 7V Adapter dazu, wenn du keine Steuerung am Start hast


----------



## b0s (13. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steuerung ist schon am Start (MoBo) 

Ich mache mir sorgen um die SpaWa's deshalb der Full-Block. Wo kann ich dein Angebot des D-Tek denn bestaunen und was kannst du mir als Passiv-Ergänzung empfehlen?
Abgeneigt wäre ich dem nämlich nicht, da der GPU Kühler dann nicht zwangsläufig überflüssig wird beim nächsten GFX-Wechsel.
Wie siehts mit den Zalman VGA-Ram Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 aus? A-C hat da leider kein allzugroßes Sortiment :/


----------



## bundymania (13. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe im Thread noch etwas dazu ergänzt, den hast du ja bereits gefunden


----------



## b0s (13. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jap, top


----------



## xTc (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Da ich mir eine Waku holen wollte, würd ich als Radi den NexXxoS Pro III nehmen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist, den Alurahmen zu demontieren um ihn z.B. pulvern zu lassen? 


Gruß


----------



## b0s (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurde glaueb ich shcon häufiger gefragt und als Antwort kam, dass die Blenden genietet sind.


----------



## Oliver (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Blenden sind genietet. Diese zu pulvern ist ohnehin nicht nötig, da bei den meisten Radiatoren die Lackierung sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt und gepulverte Rahmen schon sehr nahe an das "Perlen vor die Säue"-Werfen kommt.


----------



## steinschock (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind halt Pop-Nieten wie beim Case.


----------



## Monsterclock (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir jemand sagen ob 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse auf die Watercool HK 3.0 passen?


----------



## b0s (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, mit Tüllen könnte es aber gehen.
Angaben aber ohne Gewähr, habs noch nicht selbst getestet.


----------



## GoZoU (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse auf die Watercool HK 3.0 passen?



Kommt auf die Revision an. Bei der aktuellen wird es knapp, aber es müsste gehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dr.House (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den HK 3.0 und 16/10 er Schraubanschlusse und die passen *nicht*.

Lösung - 1 x Tülle  und 1 x Schraubanschluss dran.  Sonst geht nicht.


----------



## Monsterclock (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte man bei der Tülle noch Kabelbinderoder sowas hinmachen? Oder sollte man eine 13mm Tülle nehmen (geht das überhaupt?)
Oder könnte man einen 1/4" Gewindeverlängerer dazwieschenschrauben?


----------



## 1337_alpha (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer die Spekulationen
Auf die neue Revision passen die 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse ganz klar! Ohne wenn und aber 
Ist zwar knapp aber das ist ja egal


----------



## GoZoU (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich eine Erfahrung nicht selber gemacht habe, spekulier ich eben 
Mein HK hat nur 13/10er gesehen, laut Bundy sollten 16/10 passen. Sobald der HK wieder hier ist, hol ich den Test mit den 16/10 nach 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## 1337_alpha (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War auch nicht auf dich bezogen 

Gibts hier irgendwo einen Spam Thread? x) Ich muss meine Beiträge höher bekommen 
Mein Rang geht mir aufn Keks


----------



## GoZoU (15. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für Spam gibts die Rumpelkammer, aber da werden keine Posts gezählt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal bisschen rum gestölbert und mal was zusammengestellt..

Nur für die CPU 

Max. 250 € will ich ausgeben 

Lüfter hab ich nicht dabei getan, würde das aber alles so iwie passen?

Oder hab ich falsche Anschlüsse? Passt der AGB auf die Pumpe??

Wie ist den die Zusammenstellung? Hatte langeweile xD

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/58a94022fc0ff06807ec1f2476a5bb67


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach lieber ein screenshot vom warenkorb und lad das bild dann hier hoch


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso


----------



## MetallSimon (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du brauchst nen anderen agb.der ist zum aufstecken auf eheim pumpen.und anschlüsse auchnoch


----------



## Demcy (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin zusammen ... Ich hab mal ne frage ...

Bin grade dabei/in der planung mit einen Wakü-Standsockel für mein case zu bastel 

Nun zur frage Ich will einen 360er rad nehmen ihn an die eine gehäuse wand schrauben und 4 120er luffis an die andere so das die die kalte luft durch den radi ins innere der kiste ziehen nd sofort wieder an der anderen seite raus blasen ... der effekt muss doch eig der selbe sein wie 3 luffis auf dem radi oder ?

Pume steuerung und bla blka sülz kommen da auch rein ... aber die warme luft macht den teilen ja nichts ...

hab da mal nen bild gemalt  wie es aussehen soll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in der theroie dürfte das wohl hinhauen - allerdings müsstest du die kiste abdichten (silikon oda so) da sonst eventuell die kalte luft an den falschen stellen angesaugt wird.


----------



## Demcy (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte die ganzen kanten von innen mit heisskleber abdichten ( stinkt nicht tage lang nach essig ) 
und die klappe um an die teile zu kommen bekommt ne gummidichting ( wien fenster)


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, das klingt vernünftig.

Villeicht wäre es besser für den Luftstrom, wenn du dei Trapezform gegen eine Rechteckform wechselst. 

was panst du den für Material für die Kiste zu verwenden ?
Wie groß wird den der Abstand zwischen den Seitenwänden sein ?
Und welche Lüfter kommen rein ?


----------



## Demcy (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masse sind :

oben 210mm
unten 290mm 
höhe 200mm
länge 550mm

Material wird 10mm MDF da es sich super verarbeiten lässt 
das ganze wird von innen mit bitum beklebt und gedämmt 

nen normaler kasten (rehteck) kommt nich in frage wegen der Optik 

Von vorn soll es so aussehen ... Die AGBs werde eingelassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke mir, dass das größte Problem der Luftzug sein wird, da man das in deinem Fall indirekt anstellen müsste -  d.h. der Lüfter saugt von irgendwo die Luft raus und durch den Radi sollte neue einströmen.

Ich würde darauf achten, dass keine Pumpe oda ähnliches zwischen Radi und den Lüftern steht.

Weiters wäre zu bedenken:
Son Gehäuse ist ja nicht gerade leicht - in Kombination mit der Trapezbauform würd ich mir sorgen machen ob das ganze auch hält, wenns "nur" geklebt ist. Villeicht horizontale Stützen zur Stabilisierung einbaun. 

BTW:
Wiso nimmst du nicht einfach gleich 2*360er Radis u. schraubst die Lüfter drauf u. lässt sie von aussen Luft nach innen blasen - 1-2 Lüfter die die warme Lüft wieder raus ziehen oder einfach n bisschen Mesh verbaut. (nur so ne Idee)


----------



## Demcy (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wird nicht nur geklebt  nur mit heisskleber dicht gemacht ...hehehe....das ganze wird mit winkeln verschraub und geleimt  

Der Luftstrom sollt doch nicht das Problem sein ... da die luft NUR durch den radi "rein" kann und durch die lüfter wieder raus ...

die pumpe kommt soweit wie möglich nach hinten und wird sschweben aufgehängt ... also die ist schonmal nicht im weg ...evtl nen paar schläuche ... in die front soll noch ne zalman ZMF1 nen flowmeter und zwei Tempsensoren ich denke nicht das die dann stören ...

über 2 radis habe ich auch nachgedacht also der aufbau bleibt dann gleich durch den einen rein durch den anderen raus ... aber dann wirds drinnen ganz schön knapp


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja knapp würde das natürlich werden aba wär schon irgendwie auch cool *ggg*

ja gut Schläuche und Kabel sollten ja nicht so das Problem sein - solange du nicht gerade eine Wand vor den Radi baust *gg*. 

Villeicht einen Radi nehmen der für eher weniger Luftstrom konzepiert worden ist, dann müsste das hinhauen.


----------



## Demcy (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

werde es dann wohl erstmal mit einem low-flow radi versuchen ... zur not kann man den zweiten immer noch rein bauen ...

bilder zu bau wird es in meinem tagebuch geben


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Demcy schrieb:


> bilder zu bau wird es in meinem tagebuch geben



Das hoff ich doch *g* bin schon auf das Endprodukt gespannt dürfte ziemlich cool aussehen mit den AGB's und so *g*


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt zu meiner Frage^^

Passt das alles so?

Fehlt i.was? an den Anschlüssen, passt der AGB?


Passt alles?


----------



## DaxTrose (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall noch einen Deckel für die Laing, da Du sonst die 1/4" nicht anschließen kannst. Ich persönlich würde, wenn schon 8er Innendurchmesser, 11/8 Schlauch nehmen. Aber jetzt, wo ich 11/8 verbaut habe, würde ich doch gerne den 13/10 nehmen. Allerdings auch nur aus optischen Gründen. 
Wie sieht es mit Entkopplung der Pumpe aus?


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Du brauchst auf jeden Fall noch einen Deckel für die Laing, da Du sonst die 1/4" nicht anschließen kannst. Ich persönlich würde, wenn schon 8er Innendurchmesser, 11/8 Schlauch nehmen. Aber jetzt, wo ich 11/8 verbaut habe, würde ich doch gerne den 13/10 nehmen. Allerdings auch nur aus optischen Gründen.
> Wie sieht es mit Entkopplung der Pumpe aus?




Aber sonst passt alles 

Freut mich mal zu hören 

Aber das mit dem Laing Deckel, da hab ich ned soviel ahnung, kannst du mal den passenden Deckel für die Pumpe suchen und den link hier reinstellen? 

Wird meine erste Wakü


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das XSPC Top ist recht Hammer und günstig hab ich auf meiner Laing 

Das da da:
Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz XSPC Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz 52060

btw als Pumpe hab ich die Swiftech retail verbaut kostet imho gleich viel wie deine hat aba eine bessere Förderleistung:

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus (Swiftech MCP355) Retail 49016


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wird die Pumpe den da reingesteckt o.O


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Pumpe wird da garnicht "reingesteckt" du nimmst einen Schraubendreher (Torx) schraubst das alte Top ab und das neue rauf (O Ring nicht vergessen!!).


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich noch nocht recht verstanden, vll. find ich sowas mal in youtube xD


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öhm ja bei Youtube gibts auch Tauschanleitungen *g*.

Etwas anders formuliert:

Das "blaue Ding" von der Pumpe die du gepostest hast kommt weg und anstelle dessen das Top von XSPC.


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird abgeschraubt und das unsichtbare da drauf o.O ?


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, sieht dan so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




THX to Wakü Bilderthread


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ôh man, ob ich das gebacken bekomme...

Wie schließ ich den dann die AGB an o.O

Ist die AGB ned immer vor der Pumpe?

Und was ist dann mit dem schwarzen an der Pumpe


----------



## GoZoU (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das "blaue Ding" ist bereits ein Austauschdeckel  Ich rate allerdings von dem ab, da es viele Berichte zu Rissen in dem Deckel bzw. Brummen der Pumpe gibt. Vielleicht solltest du auch mal die Links in meiner Sig beachten . Vom Enzo würde ich auch Abstand nehmen ---> Deckel reißt (noch immer?). Statt 10/8 PUR empfehle ich 11/8 oder 13/10 Masterkleer/PVC, als Radi einen Magicool Slim, der performt mit langsamen Lüftern besser.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okeee, guck da jetzt mal rein, aber wie is das jetz mit der Pumpe ()


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn du dein Gehäuse aufschrauben kannst denke ich wird das kein Problem darstellen das Top zu tauschen das is keine eigene Wissenschaft. (Du solltest halt einen Torx Schraubendreher besitzen (meine war halt mit Torx verschraubt) dan is das in 5minuten erledigt). 

Der AGB kommt im Kreislauf vor der Pumpe und zwar so, dass das Wasser vom AGB in die Pumpe rinnt also muss der AGB höher montiert werden als die Pumpe. Alternativ gibts auch Laing Tops mit integriertem AGB aba ich würde da doch eher einen eigenen verwenden. 

BSP für Top mit AGB:
Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter 52072


Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichbehälter komplett inkl Aufsatz XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichbehälter komplett inkl Aufsatz 52076


----------



## GoZoU (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf der von dir gewählten Pumpe ist schon ein Austauschdeckel...der taugt afaik nur nicht viel. Also nimm die Pumpe ohne Deckel und kauf einen separaten. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch man hierbei nur die Pumpe und das Teil

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter 52072


Oder da auch noch den Deckel?


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hier benötigst du nur die Pumpe und das "Teil" *g*

hier gibts übrigens eine Gegenüberstellung von Tops mit integriertem AGB:
[User-Review] Vergleichstest: 5 Laing Aufsatz Ausgleichsbehälter - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das teil isn Deckel UND AGB in einem also da brauchste keinen extra deckel


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt blick ich endlich mal durch -.-" 

Also brauch man das nur auf die Pumpe montieren und fertig...

passt das AGB+Deckel Teil, auch hier drauf?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Light Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light 49036


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Demcy schrieb:


> Masse sind :
> 
> oben 210mm
> unten 290mm
> ...




Masse ?   , um was gehts hier ?     Um Gewicht?  oder Erdung-> das müsste das Grüngelbe sein ^^

Oder BamBuchi   ^^       :     Wie schließ ich den dann die AGB an o.O    ( Bei deinem Deutsch kann ich mir gut vorstellen das du mit dem Wechsel des Deckels Probleme bekommst.) 


Man wie ist die deutsche Sprache  bzw  Rechtschreibung runtergekommen seit der Rechtschreibreform.      omg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Demcy schrieb:


> Es wird nicht nur geklebt  nur mit heisskleber dicht gemacht ...hehehe....das ganze wird mit winkeln verschraub und geleimt



Wie willst du das ganze mit Laufwerken, Kabeln, Slotblechen, Netzteil... Handhaben?
Ich vermute ja mal, in den Kasten soll auch was rein und das mit der Außenwelt verbunden werden - aber zumindest aus meiner Sicht wäre es sehr unpraktisch, alles mit Heißkleber am Gehäuse zu befestigen.

Aus Lautstärkegründen (Abstrahlung ins Gehäuse/aus dem Gehäuse) würde ich den Luftstrom außerdem umkehren und die Lüfter reinblasen lassen.


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den AGB,....... o.O

auf den Auftragsbehälter, man hier schreibt man eben so, in der Schule schreib ich anders xD


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und ich dacht schon du wolltest mehrere Auftragsbehälter einbinden

PS: hier schreibt man nicht so.


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ demcy:

Hier gibts n Tagebuch da bastelt auch jemand ein Podest:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/49543-tagebuch-projekt-wakuepodest.html


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK.

Ab jetzt schreibe ich im Forum nur noch ordentlich.

Wie ist diese Pumpe?

Brauch man da noch einen Deckel oder ist sie so "fertig"


Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 49019


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope also zusammengeschraubt ist das noch nicht so.

Du bekommst die Pumpe + einen Deckel zugeschickt und dann musst du beides noch zusammenschrauben. Steht im Kleingedruckten:

Besonderheit: Plexideckel
Der Pro-Deckel ist nicht vormontiert! Befestigungspuffer bitte extra bestellen.


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och, Montieren kann ich ihn ja, dass drüfte ja kein Problem sein, aber sonst ist da alles Oki Doki ?


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe jetz zwar den Sinn nicht dahinter aber ok das is ja mal deine Sache *g*

Ja der Deckel passt auf die Pumpe, vergiss aba nicht auch einen AGB zu bestellen Oo Der Deckel hat nämlich keinen integriert.


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm die   DDC Pro   da ist die AGB ^^   mit dabei.  Und mach mir ma einen Screenshot von deiner CPU nach 30 min Prime  mit 4,6 Ghz .   mit coretemp


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, vergess ich nicht, wie ist der?

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehälter 45095


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ding ist bei mir verbaut und ich muss sagen imho ist es klein *g*. Aba ansonsten ok.


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was bedeutet den:

Besonderheit: Plexideckel
Der Pro-Deckel ist nicht vormontiert! Befestigungspuffer bitte extra bestellen.


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei der Pro ist alles bei , zusammenschrauben musst dus selber (Deckel tauschen) .   Ich hab sie bei Aquatuning bestellt. Da war alles bei. Anscheinend gehts um die Entkopplung der Pumpe vom Gehäuse


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein das du die Pumpe auch hast ON/OFF ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 49019


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muss meine signatur ändern ,   und noch AGB  dazuschreiben ^^


solltest du auch tun mit deinen 4,6 Ghz   ....... oder schick ein screenshot in den Thread


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich doch schon, frag doch Daxtrose -.-"
Da warst du wohl Off.

Aber Ich hab den nur noch auf 4,2 GHz laufen, er meinte auch das wenn ich ihm als 1,44 V reindrücken würde das nicht gut sei.

Jetz hab ich den auf 1,34


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde, BamBuchi darf ruhig seine Hardware Schrotten wir merkens spätestens wenn er nicht mehr on kommt XD


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

  mit Prime  ca eine Stunde lang ?   und wie hoch ist deine Coretemp?   bei 4,2 und bei 4,6?

mach ma paar screenshots und poste die mal.


 und   " Startet "   ^^     Crysis auch noch ?


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei 4,2 is kühl, da bekomm ich max 56-57 grad un das is für 4,2 kühl

bei 4,6 allerdings steigts an die 67 o.O deswegen is das ned grade so... kühl


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmmh,mmm  und mit was kühlst du den?


achso  ... beim hochbooten ...


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Xigmatek Red Scorpion S-1283 , Gehäuse ist Antec Twelve Hundred, dass zieht mal richtig durch xD


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sceenshots  mit Prime und Coretemp   ... büdde büdde büdde       30min


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schieb mal en sanften ich lass Prime jetz ma laufen dann stell ich die rein


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

positive mach esrt ma einen mit 4,6

PS: und sag ob zb Crysis oder ähnliches ohne Bildfehler auskommt (1h) 

meiner macht auch locker 4,25 ghz mit prime + Furmark mit oder aber auch 3Dmark . Aber wenn man Crysis anschmeisst oder Stalker ud Co zb :   kommen Bildfehler nach 30 min .


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich alle schon und ich bekomme keine Bildfehler bei 4,7 GHz bekomme ich Bildfehler

Ich hab bei 4,6 schon 5 stunden prime und alles laufen gehabt und da kamen keine bildfehler -.-
Nur ich hab jetz ned mit 4,6 gemahct, ( hatte kein bock ihn jetz wieder zu übertakten )

sondern auf 4,5 GHz... ich  könnt schwören ich hatte ihn auf 4,2 GHZ runter getaktet *nachdenk*

Ich hab hier nur en screen mit prime

Wollte jetzt ned wieder alles machen -.-


Achja ich mein mit 4,6 GHz bekomm ich 76 grad, ned 67

Jedoch lass ich ihn nur zum Benchen auf 4,6 GHz



Alles läuft ohne Bildfehler


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meine nicht Bildfehler in dem test sondern Crysis und Co


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lief der test nur eine Minute?  ^^ omg  du Noob


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich seh da 3 minuten.

Ausserdem bin ich kein Noob


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

strate ma Crysis ^^ v    sorry für meine Rechtschreibung bin grad am feiern ...^^


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und dann o.O


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder lass den Test ma wirklich 30 min laufen wie versprochen ^^      3 min   72  grad ^^^^

omg  , ich schätz ma deine CPU schafft nicht ma 3,8 mit Prime  1,5h stabil   

PS: poste einen Screenshot mit deinen  meinetwegen 4,5 Ghz ( Prime 30 min) oder ändere deine Signatur ...     Du Spinner ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Omg, hab ich doch   

5 Stunden, ließt du überhaupt was ich schreibe?

Die Temp. steigt nicht weiter, wenn du das denkst ausserdem wird die CPU bei Crysis 52 Grad warm


----------



## b0s (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

On/Off halt dich doch aus dem Thread raus wenn du dich nur über ihn lustig machen willst. Abgesehen davon ist dein Hickhack hier Offtopic.

@ BamBuchi
als Basispumpe bietet es sich an eine ohne neuen Deckel zu nehmen, sprich diese: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original) - A-C-Shop

Dafür kannst du dann entweder einen kombinierten Deckel & AGB nehmen, z.B.: EK Water Blocks DDC X-Reservoir 140 - A-C-Shop

oder eben separat Deckel (z.B.: EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz - A-C-Shop )
und AGB (z.B.: EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption Reservoir 150 Rev.2 - A-C-Shop ) [AGB steht übrigens für Ausgleichsbehälter  ]
Die EK Teile dienen nur als Beispiel.

Was bei deiner Zusammenstellung noch fehlt ist Korrosionsschutz. Gibts als Fertigmischung oder als Konzentrat um mit "destiliertem Wasser" gemischt zu werden.
Alternativ zu dem Enzo Kühler ist der Heatkiller 3 von Watercool empfehlenswert. Je nach Budget nimmste die Vollkupfer, LT oder LC Version. Aus P/L-Sicht würde ich zur LT oder LC greifen, aber mach dein Ding 

Der verlinkte A-C-Shop gewährt noch bis Ende der Woche als Osteraktion 10% Rabatt, lohnt sich also dort mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, dass hab ich ertsmal aussenvor gelassen ..

Die Pumpe gefällt mir allerdings auch


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB 49022


----------



## Demcy (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie willst du das ganze mit Laufwerken, Kabeln, Slotblechen, Netzteil... Handhaben?
> Ich vermute ja mal, in den Kasten soll auch was rein und das mit der Außenwelt verbunden werden - aber zumindest aus meiner Sicht wäre es sehr unpraktisch, alles mit Heißkleber am Gehäuse zu befestigen.
> 
> Aus Lautstärkegründen (Abstrahlung ins Gehäuse/aus dem Gehäuse) würde ich den Luftstrom außerdem umkehren und die Lüfter reinblasen lassen.



Das wird doch quasi ne externe wakü  da kommen keine komponenten rein  
Das lian li steht dann oben drauf


----------



## b0s (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe ist ja im Endeffekt immer die gleiche  (außer, dass es in diesem Fall die "Plus" Version ist, die für dich aber nicht relevant sein dürfte), nur die Aufsätze unterscheiden sich.
Das gleiche in der vollkommen genügenden Pro-Version: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB 49020


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann würd ich eher die Pumpe nehmen   danke!


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja hatte meinen E8500 auch ma OC :   7h   Prime mit 4,95 Ghz  VCore 4,9V  und  ca 68°C


Wie was Hickhack , das ist die Wahrheit^^


----------



## Mictian (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mich würde mal intressieren was genau lüftervorkammern bringen?!
also jetzt licht erklären was sie machen sonder mich intressieren vergleichswerte ein system mit und ohne vorkammer temperaturwerte?!

mfg


----------



## Digger (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da musst du mal in bundymania's radiator review gucken.

die bringen in der tat nen (P)paar grad


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was sind Lüftervorkammern? und paar Grad?


----------



## Mictian (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> da musst du mal in bundymania's radiator review gucken.
> 
> die bringen in der tat nen (P)paar grad



haste zufällig nen link für mich???

@ on/off
das ist z.b. eine vorkammer
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront AirBox plexi 240 - Dual Tecnofront AirBox plexi 240 - Dual 38115


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kling ******* und sieht auch so aus   .........


Zitat : Externe Box aus sehr schönem Plexiglas, um Ihre Lüfter in einem guten und optimalen Abstand zum Radiator zu verbauen. Bei dieser kinderleichten und dadurch so genialen Methode nutzen Sie einfach die für Ihre 120mm vorgesehenen Löcher und bringen die Lüfter so an dass sich der Luftstrom gleichmäßig auf die Kühlfläche verteilt und somit für optimale Kühlleistung sorgt. Diese Art der Radiatoreninstallation funktioniert bei (fast) allen gängigen Gehäusen ohne Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so ne blöde Frage: Meint ihr nicht, dass ihr aus dieser Set-Zusammenstellung langsam nen eigenen Thread machen solltet?
Hier steht zwar "quatsch" drüber, weswegen man nicht wirklich von Spam reden kann, aber der Sinn liegt eigentlich darin, über mehrere Seiten eine einzelne Zusammenstellung zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Digger (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...h-tfc-x-changer-480-quad-radi-mora-2-pro.html

man sollte nur beachten, dass der tfc von haus aus einen erhöhten abstand hat zwischen lüfter und kühlfläche.

aber wie man sieht bringt das ganze 1k



Mictian schrieb:


> haste zufällig nen link für mich???
> 
> @ on/off
> das ist z.b. eine vorkammer
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront AirBox plexi 240 - Dual Tecnofront AirBox plexi 240 - Dual 38115


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür ist der Thread.



PS:  kann mir jemand das Prinzip  einer Vorkammer erklären?


----------



## Mictian (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal so ne blöde Frage: Meint ihr nicht, dass ihr aus dieser Set-Zusammenstellung langsam nen eigenen Thread machen solltet?
> Hier steht zwar "quatsch" drüber, weswegen man nicht wirklich von Spam reden kann, aber der Sinn liegt eigentlich darin, über mehrere Seiten eine einzelne Zusammenstellung zu erarbeiten.



will dich ja nicht kritisieren ...... ich hätte für meine frage nen eigenen fred aufmachen können aber ich dachte das passt hier ganz gut! und es geht hier auch nicht um eine zusammenstellung


----------



## Digger (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das war ja auch nicht an dich gerichtet 

eher an bambuchi, wobei so eine kurze zusammenstellungsfrage ja vollkommen ok ist, nur ist es etwas ausgeartet hier...(ich will ja keine namen nennen)


----------



## Mictian (17. April 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...h-tfc-x-changer-480-quad-radi-mora-2-pro.html
> 
> man sollte nur beachten, dass der tfc von haus aus einen erhöhten abstand hat zwischen lüfter und kühlfläche.
> 
> aber wie man sieht bringt das ganze 1k



danke für den link 
jetzt muss ich aber noch mal ne doofe frage stellen was ist das für ne skala an der x achse ??? 
bitte nicht steinigen   





Digger schrieb:


> das war ja auch nicht an dich gerichtet
> 
> eher an bambuchi, wobei so eine kurze zusammenstellungsfrage ja vollkommen ok ist, nur ist es etwas ausgeartet hier...(ich will ja keine namen nennen)



aso dann is ja ok hab das verher nicht ganz gelesen nur kurz überflogen ...


----------



## Digger (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das is die temperatur.

aber kleiner tip am rande, da unten rechts neben einem post gibt es einen "ändern"button.
da kann man drauf klicken und man "muss" keine doppelposts machen


----------



## Mictian (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich trenne meine posts genz gerne .... 
ausserdem hebt das den zähler der beiträge


----------



## Digger (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mictian schrieb:


> ich trenne meine posts genz gerne ....
> ausserdem hebt das den zähler der beiträge



das mag ja sein 
ist aber nicht so gerne gesehen.

also für dei zukunft -> "ändern"


----------



## GoZoU (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den Zähler mal etwas zurückgestellt 
Digger hat recht, bitte in der Zukunft den Ändern-Button nutzen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mictian schrieb:


> ich trenne meine posts genz gerne ....
> ausserdem hebt das den zähler der beiträge




Zitat von GoZoU  :    			 			Ich hab den Zähler mal etwas zurückgestellt 


^^


----------



## BamBuchi (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was würdet ihr nehmen?

10/8 oder 11/8 Schlauch


----------



## maschine (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8, höhere Wandstärke ist immer beser


----------



## Uziflator (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> 11/8, höhere Wandstärke ist immer beser



11/8er,  würde aber eher 13/10 oder oder gleich 16/10 nehmen.


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde entweder 11/8 oder 16/10 nehmen. Besonders der 16/10 lässt sich so gut wie garnicht abknicken und sieht auch noch toll aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> das war ja auch nicht an dich gerichtet
> 
> eher an bambuchi, wobei so eine kurze zusammenstellungsfrage ja vollkommen ok ist, nur ist es etwas ausgeartet hier...(ich will ja keine namen nennen)



Der hast erfasst 




On/OFF schrieb:


> PS:  kann mir jemand das Prinzip  einer Vorkammer erklären?



Lüftervorkammer:
Luft kann sich zwischen Radi und Lüfter besser verteilen, strömt dadurch gleichmäßiger auf ganzer Fläche durch den Radi, anstatt z.B. an einem Totpunkt im Schatten des Lüftermotors Leistung zu verschenken.



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr nehmen?
> 
> 10/8 oder 11/8 Schlauch



Definitiv 8/11.
PVC mit 1mm Wandstärke ist, egal welche Sorte, einfach extrem knickempfindlich und damit kaum zu verlegen.
Ausgenommen davon ist nur 4/6er Schlauch, der ist schon wieder klein genug, dass das Verhältniss Wandstärke/Innendurchmesser stimmt.

(noch größere interessiern mich persönlich nicht - 10/13 sollte der Logik nach knickempfindlicher als 8/11 sein und braucht mehr Platz. 10/16 knickt vielleicht nicht, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen mit 7/10 und 7.5/10 sollte 8/11 ausreichend sein und was bringt einem ein kleiner Innenradius, wenn der Schlauch zu fett ist?)


----------



## Phil_5 (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich rate dir auch zu 13/10 - ich hab hier 10/8 verbaut und das sieht irgendwie ziemlich filigran aus *ggg* hätt ich mal lieber 13/10 genommen.


----------



## BamBuchi (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für 13/10 brauch man doch diese Highflows oder o.O

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) 63023


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10 ist meiner Erfahrung nach nichts gegen den 16/10 DangerDen oder Clearflex. 
ANschlüsse würde ich diese nehmen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 63064


----------



## Robär (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Feser 13/10 knicken bei mir recht schnell, deswegen werd ich auch zu dem DD 16/10 wechseln. Also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dann greif zum 16/10.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das Knicken ist doch nicht so schlimm wenn man lange Wege hat. ist es allerdings so das man den Chipsatz kühlen will ist es mit den engen Radien unabdingbar, dass man 16/10 nimmt..so ist es doch richtig wie ich das sehe..oda nit..


----------



## Robär (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup ist richtig, ich kann dir ja mal eben nen Bild machen, wo bei mir das Problem liegt 

Edit: 

Grottige Bildqualität, aber wie du schon sagst, sobald man das Board noch mit einbinden will kommt der Schlauch an seine Grenzen. Ich hab das ganze provisorisch mit nem Schraubanschluss vor dem Knicken geschützt


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe mir schon sorgen gemacht, bin für mein Tagebuch extra auf 13/10 gewechselt..aber mein WaKü-Berater-des-Vertrauens(nemetona) meinte das auch das es geht..16/10 ist ehr für wirklich heikle ecken gedacht und wenn man auf die Jonnies steht..

Edit: au ja das ist mega eng


----------



## Robär (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bild ist direkt über dir


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

toll ich wollt mir demnächst 13/10 bestellen ^^ soll ich nu doch 16/10 nehmen?


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie gesagt wenn es sehr enge wird ist wohl ehr 16/10 angebracht..wenn du aber ehr längere Wege haben wirst, dann halt 13/10

@Robär: habe schon gesehen..wird der Wasseranschluss für das DFI einfach mit dem Original-LuKü ersetzt und draufgebastelt?


----------



## Robär (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sagen definitiv! Wobei ich sagen muss der Tygon 11/8 war deutlich flexibler als der Feser 13/10 kommt also immer nen bisschen auf der Schlauch drauf an 

Kannst dir auch mal diesen Test hier anschauen, da kannst auf dem Biegeradius schließen: Klick mich feste!


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke  dann wirds wohl 16/10 mit Tüllen&Kabelbindern


----------



## Robär (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> @Robär: habe schon gesehen..wird der Wasseranschluss für das DFI einfach mit dem Original-LuKü ersetzt und draufgebastelt?



Jup du nimmst den Alu Kühler einfach ab und schraubst dafür den Wakü Kühler drauf.

Hier noch nen bissl Bildmaterial um sich das besser vorstellen zu können: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-307.html#post668313


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sehe nix..url kapputt`?


----------



## Robär (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm komisch, bei mir funktioniert der Link, aber egal die Bilder findest du nochmal im Anhang


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe grade hast auch einen Sapphire rev. A, willkommen im Club..


----------



## Robär (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wuhu


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Tüllen&Kabelbindern


Kabelbinder? Vertraue ich nicht. Wenn schon Federbandschellen!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Jup ist richtig, ich kann dir ja mal eben nen Bild machen, wo bei mir das Problem liegt
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Grottige Bildqualität, aber wie du schon sagst, sobald man das Board noch mit einbinden will kommt der Schlauch an seine Grenzen. Ich hab das ganze provisorisch mit nem Schraubanschluss vor dem Knicken geschützt



Oh. Na dann werd ich in meiner Planung gleich was ändern, auch wenn a bissle teurer wird.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gut ist der EK Supreme Acetal noch von der Kühlleistung? Gibt es bessere?


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja den HEatkiller 3.0. Der Ek ist bei mir unten durch, weil der super als "Flusensieb" fungiert.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekomme ich auf den 2x 16/10 Fistings? Weis man schon wan die TFC Triebwerke kommen sollen!?


----------



## b0s (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bekomme ich auf den 2x 16/10 *Fistings*? Weis man schon wan die TFC Triebwerke kommen sollen!?




Mit Fäusten könnte es eng werden, 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse passen jedenfalls in der neueren Revision (klick -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-52.html#post718127)
(hab dazu gelernt  )


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sry aber ich sehe da nix!


----------



## Madz (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, auf den passen 16/10 Verschraubungen, die ich aber wegen des exorbitanten Preises lieber gegen Tüllen tauschen würde.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, auf den passen 16/10 Verschraubungen, die ich aber wegen des exorbitanten Preises lieber gegen Tüllen tauschen würde.



Der Preis für die Fittings is zum heulen. 
Da braucht man 14 Stück und gibt über 60 € aus.


----------



## Madz (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben, deswegen lieber Tüllen. Ich nutze seit 6 Monate nur Perfect Seal und diese halte selbst ohne Schellen perfekt dicht.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man denn eigentlich beim Heatkiller die Halterungen tauschen? Von 775 auf 1366 oder muss man da gleich nen neuen Kühler kaufen?


----------



## Madz (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Tausch der Halterung ist problemlos möglich, wie bei jedem Kühler deutscher Hersteller.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wo gibts die anderen Halterungen? Bei A-C hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen.

Andere Frage: Welche Lüfter würdet ihr auf nen MoRa 2 schrauben?


----------



## Speedguru (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo wäre net wenn ihr ma da vorbeischaut, danke!!!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/50976-komplettset.html

MFG

Speeguru


----------



## Thornscape (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Welche Lüfter würdet ihr auf nen MoRa 2 schrauben?




Also ich bin mit den Scythe Slipstream bei meinem Mora sehr zufrieden. Habe 6 Stück drauf, die jeweils mit 800U/min laufen. Ist superleise und hat eine gute Kühlleistung. Kann ich soweit also nur empfehlen, schon allein des Preises wegen, weil man beim Mora ja tendenziell doch eher mehrere draufschraubt.


----------



## Madz (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Und wo gibts die anderen Halterungen? Bei A-C hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen.


www.watercool.de 



> Also ich bin mit den Scythe Slipstream bei meinem Mora sehr zufrieden. Habe 6 Stück drauf, die jeweils mit 800U/min laufen. Ist superleise und hat eine gute Kühlleistung. Kann ich soweit also nur empfehlen, schon allein des Preises wegen, weil man beim Mora ja tendenziell doch eher mehrere draufschraubt.


Würde die Lüfter noch weiter, also auf 5v runterregeln.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay Danke


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, auf den passen 16/10 Verschraubungen, die ich aber wegen des exorbitanten Preises lieber gegen Tüllen tauschen würde.



Danke da ich schon 16/10 Fitings habe ist das egal^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen lieber Tüllen. Ich nutze seit 6 Monate nur Perfect Seal und diese halte selbst ohne Schellen perfekt dicht.



Ich hab mir grad dein Tagebuch im HWLuxx angeschaut und bin auf ein paar schöne Bilder gestoßen.
Nun die Frage:
Was für Schlauchschellen nimmst du her? oder Nimmst du überhaupt welche?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Ein Tausch der Halterung ist problemlos möglich, wie bei jedem Kühler deutscher Hersteller.




Sure?
Ich kenn da so einen Hersteller, bei dem man zumindest jegliche Garantie verliert, neue Halterungen nur umständlich als ersatzteil bekommt,...


----------



## Madz (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich dachte dabei eher an Alphacool, Aquacomputer, Watercool und Anfi-Tec.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und eben DER "höchste Qualität - made in Germany" Hersteller fehlt in so einer Liste


----------



## Madz (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja INNOvationen sind denen fremd, obwohl man gerade bei DENEN davon ausgehen MUSS, daß diese ersten firmenphilosophischen Rang haben.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 775 LT (*49,89 EUR* ) & HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 (*62,49 EUR* ) Schenken sich wie ich gehört habe nur paar grad! Der rest ist nur noch geschmacks sache oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Madz (19. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unterschied ist 1° und die, rein subjektive, höhere Haltbarkeit des Kupfers. Objektiv dürften beide Materialien ähnlich haltbar sein.


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage! Bei mir im Zimmer (wo auchder PC steht) ist es im Sommer sehr warm, da ich unterm Dach bin! Muss sogar noch nen Ventilator hinstellen, damit es auszuhalten ist xD
Außerdem ist mein jetztiger PC mit der TEmperatur überlastet.
Mal ein Besipiel: Ein Spiel das ich im Winter ohne ruckenln spielen kann ruckelt im Sommer satrk, bis kaum spielbar, dann muss ich die settings immer zurücksetzten, außerdem sind die Ladezeiten auch länger und der PC startet langsammer!
Nun Frage ich mich, ob es sich lohnt, den Umständen entsprechend, eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen in den zukünftigen PC einzubauen?!
Oder ist das sogar schlecht wenn man bei warmer Außerntemperatur eine Wakü betreibt?
Sorry, aber ich bin neu in der Wakü-Geschichte und würde geren Wissen, ob das einen Option für mich wäre, die Vorteile mit sich bringt?

Freue mich auf Antworten!!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Wakü kühlt besser wie eine Lukü da mehr Kühlfläche zur verfügung steht. Allerdings lohnt sich das nur dann, wen mans ordentlich angeht und dementsprechend das nötige Kleingeld investiert.


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ICh habe es zwar noch nei Gemacht aber wenn dann, dann mach ich schon was gescheides^^

Sonst noch meinungen über meine Frage?


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wie warm is es den bei dir im Sommer ?? 35°, 40°....

Was hast du den im moment so fürn System was gekühlt werden muss und mit was kühlst du ?


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also es ist schon sehr warm weiß aber net wie viel Grad xD

Naja mein jetztiges system ist eh egla, da will ich keien wakü reinstecken
(Intel Pentium D 830 3GHz, Georce 8500GT 512MB, 2GB Arbeitsspeciher...)
der is auch nur ein Aldi PC xD
Will mir ende des Jahres (mit win7) mein erstes System zusammenstellen!
Der aktuelle PC hat nen normalen CPU Lüfter und ich habe zusätlich ein Gehäuselüfter installiert!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

autsch - naja nur mit CPU lüfter + 1*Gehäuselüfter wirds da vermutlich schon sehr schnell warm. 

Im Regelfall kann man alles auch mit Luft kühlen, dass es zumindest unübertaktet funktionsfähig ist und nicht ruckelt oder ähnliches.

Ne Wakü kühlt eben besser (sofern sie richtig ausgelegt ist) - falls du aber überhaupt nicht übertaktest denke ich bist du auch mit einer guten Luftkühlen gut beraten.


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank Phil!!

Sonst noch jemand,d er was dazu sagen kann xD?


----------



## DaxTrose (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich denke, dass Du auch mit einer Luftkühlung das Problem lösen könntest. Allerdings solltest Du für ordentlich Luftdurchzug in Deinem Gehäuse sorgen und gute Kühler benutzen. Das Gleiche würde dann auch für eine Wasserkühlung gelten. Um ordentlich Ergebnisse zu bekommen, darf das Wasser auch nicht wärmer als etwa 40-45°C werden. Solltest Du also im Sommer 35°C in Deinem Raum haben, musst Du für eine ausreichende Kühlung sorgen. Aber auch dann solltest Du für Durchzug im Gehäuse sorgen.
EDIT: Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall zu einem guten Gehäuse und, auch wenn es rein passen würde, zu einer externen Wasserkühlung raten. Aber auch mit einer guten Luftkühlung, wirst Du die Temps in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird mein erster PC built xD!
Und warum außen, denn http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ehlungen/Zalman-Reserator-XT-black::6946.html das ist ziemlich teur!!!??? Ich habe an ein Coolermaster HAF gedacht, das soll doch guten Luftzug haben? Das El Diabolo Advanced würde auch in frage kommen, gute Temps hat ja PCGH gezeigt (2/09)?
Also dann besser ne Lükü anstatt net Wakü?
Habe mir gedacht für Wakü ca.300€ - 350€ + Gehäuse, ist das zu wenig?


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

350 ist etwas knapp bemessen wenn du ordentlich Kühlung willst ( du brauchst das bei deinen Gegeheiten auch).  Cpu Kühler = 50 Grafakühler je nach Model 90 , anständige Pumpe mit AGB  90 , anständiegen Radiator ( Mora2 Pro mit LüfterBlende 150 , Lüfter musst du jetzt nicht die Teuersten nehmen , 9 Stück 60-80 , und für Kleinkram ca pauschal 100 .  Macht 

50
90
150
80 
100 

=470  Tacken    also ca 450 Ocken sind fällig + Gehäuse


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Braucht man wirklcih den Mora? Ich habe eher an nen Triple Radi gedacht und dann noch kein Grafikkarten Kühler, der wird dann erst mit der Zeit gekauft!
Also tendiert ihr eher zur ner guten Luftkühlung?
Wie viel kostet die denn (ich weiß, dass das der falsche Theard ist!)???

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dein Rechner da stehn Bleibt , nimm den Radi Mora , weil wenn du später deine Grafa noch einbinden willst oder Ähnliches ........ . Und deine Temps 35Grad im Sommer , sollte es schon sowas sein .   Wer billig kauft kauft Zweimal    mfg

Denk dran , das ist ne einmalige Investition , und wegen 100 € , und die Möglichkeit , trotz 35 Grad im Sommer nochmehr einzubinden (oder gar SLI zu betreiben) , ohne Kühlverlust . War oder ist es mir wertgewesen .

Den reinen Kreislauf kannst du auch bei einem Systemwechsel weiterverwenden . Ist praktisch kein rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Madz (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedguru schrieb:


> Wird mein erster PC built xD!
> Und warum außen, denn Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Externe Wasserkühlungen » Zalman Reserator XT - black das ist ziemlich teur!!!??? Ich habe an ein Coolermaster HAF gedacht, das soll doch guten Luftzug haben? Das El Diabolo Advanced würde auch in frage kommen, gute Temps hat ja PCGH gezeigt (2/09)?
> Also dann besser ne Lükü anstatt net Wakü?
> Habe mir gedacht für Wakü ca.300€ - 350€ + Gehäuse, ist das zu wenig?


*hust*  Für das Geld bekommste du deutlich bessere Einzelteile*hust*


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ehrlcih gesagt sind mir 470 viel zu viel!! Dann werde ich ma überlegen oder dann af ne sehr gute Luftkühlung tendieren, is das El Diabolo Advanced
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - Advance denn gut geeignet?


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es reichen auch locker ein triple und ein dual radi aus ! da kommt man mit 90€ hin ! und braucht dazu noch weniger lüfter.

speedguru, du musst aber auch unterscheiden zwischen leistung und lautstärker ! 
mit ner guten lukü kommst du eventuell auch an eine wakü heran, aber x-fach so laut !

falls du wirklich nur die CPU kühlen willst reicht erstmal auch ein magicool triple aus !
und kein mora...völliger overkill.

edit, das aplus soll ne miserable verabritung haben und mit den riesen lüftern, kannst auch gleich nen flugzeuglandeplatz aufmachen.
ich hatte mal ein aplus mit nur einem so einem lüfter und der war extrem laut.

edit2, schau doch auch erst einmal hier rein :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-05-03-09-a.html
und danach, wenn du deinen pc dann hast hier rein :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html
und wie du sehen wirst, reichen 300-350 (für den anfang) locker aus.


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> und kein mora...völliger overkill.
> 
> und wie du sehen wirst, reichen 300-350 (für den anfang   ...    ) locker aus.



Deswegen  -----------    Gleich Richtig !

PS:   er  hat 35 Grad im Zimmer und will später noch die Grafa einbinden ^^ , und gegen über zu deinem Vorschlag , 1 x Trible + 1x Dual stehn mehr anschlüsse , da spart er grad mal 50 Euro


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> edit2, schau doch auch erst einmal hier rein :
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wa...5-03-09-a.html
> und danach, wenn du deinen pc dann hast hier rein :
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wa...urationen.html
> und wie du sehen wirst, reichen 300-350 (für den anfang) locker aus. 	  Heute 18:07



Die beiden habe ich mir schon durchgelesn!



> edit, das aplus soll ne miserable verabritung haben und mit den riesen lüftern, kannst auch gleich nen flugzeuglandeplatz aufmachen.
> ich hatte mal ein aplus mit nur einem so einem lüfter und der war extrem laut.


naja gut wenn du meinst, habe auch gedacht, dass der extrem laut is!

Meinst du bei den 300-350 mit Gehäuse oder ohne Gehäuse?

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Ihr seid wirklich alle übel net  Find es echt Klasse hier!!!


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> speedguru, du musst aber auch unterscheiden zwischen leistung und lautstärker !
> mit ner guten lukü kommst du eventuell auch an eine wakü heran, aber x-fach so laut !



Und Vergiss nicht den Putzfaktor^^

300-350 natürlich ohne Gehäuse ^^


PS:   Du musst auch wirklich , und das ist der wichtigste Aspekt in Verbindung mit deinen Umgebungstemperaturen beachten , daß du keinen Jet neben dir stehn hast den du ständig warten mußt ( die Triebwerke auskehren wie in Operation   Desert-Storm )


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, die Wakü, die ihr hier empfehlt kostet mehr als das zu kühlende System. Also man kann es auch echt übertreiben 

Digger hat vollkommen Recht, ein guter Triple ist vollkommen ausreichend und auch noch der Graka gewachsen!!! Des Weiteren braucht nicht jeder User Highend-Kühlungen. Solange die Temperatur in einem angemessenen Rahmen liegt, den übrigens jeder für sich selber definieren kann, ist alles in Ordnung . 

@Speedguru: Mach mal eine Zusammenstellung, die Details klären wir dann mit dir.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gozou , das ist nicht für sein jetziges System ,   erst lesen.........nicht nur einfach was schreiben ^^.


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh sorry, da hab ich wohl den kleinen Absatz mit dem System zu schnell gelesen 

Dann möchte ich meine Aussage korrigieren 

Speedguru: Ohne Angabe der zu kühlenden Hardware wird dir keiner eine vernünftige, maßgeschneiderte Lösung präsentieren können.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eu   wie diplomatisch , ich bekomm immer gelich eine Verwarnung ^^ oder Threads werden geschlossen ,    aber   Schwamm drüber........


Er wollte ja auch nur wissen was es so bei seinen Gegenheiten kosten würde und ob sich das lohnt ,    nix maßgeschneidertes.  Deswegen Quatsch-Thread


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für nur einen i7, falls er später mal bei speedguru einzug hält, reicht seöbst EIN triple völlig aus ! und da kommt man mit 40€ hin, das sind dann mal ganz schnell 100€ weniger und wir leigen wieder im preisrahmen.

ich wohn selbst im dachgeschoss und habe im sommer die ganze sonne ab 14 uhr direkt in meinem zimmer. ich kenne solche verhältnisse und sind höchstens gefühlte 35° C  luft is bestimmt ich mehr als 30 

falls dann nochmal eine graka eingebunden werden soll, reicht ein zusätzlicher dual für 30€.

nen mora ist nur nötig, wenn man ultrasilent will oder auch noch das bord mit einbindet UND OCed.

zum anderen thema, also ich würde zum HAF greifen in deinem fall, das ist wunderbar zum wakü einbau.
da ist hier auch ein schönes tagebuch im forum, hab leider grad keinen link parat, aber eds heißt "I HAF a Wakü now".


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> für nur einen i7, falls er später mal bei speedguru einzug hält, reicht seöbst EIN triple völlig aus ! und da kommt man mit 40€ hin, das sind dann mal ganz schnell 100€ weniger und wir leigen wieder im preisrahmen.
> 
> ich wohn selbst im dachgeschoss und habe im sommer die ganze sonne ab 14 uhr direkt in meinem zimmer. ich kenne solche verhältnisse und sind höchstens gefühlte 35° C  luft is bestimmt ich mehr als 30
> 
> ...




Okay , wenn ihr meint .   Ich geb mich geschlagen wegen 50 € alles aus Edelstahl gebürstet und extern mit vielmehr ( doppelt) Kühlfläche

PS: wieviel Meter Kupferrohr liegen in einem triple und einem Dual zusammen drin ? bei einem Mora2 Pro sind es 24m .    Selbst das Kupfer wäre es schon wert 50 € mehr auszugeben ............ zumal man nicht so große Installationsprobleme hat ^^   Das hat ja auch nix mit Ultrasilent zu tun , sondern , rein rechnerich sich die Option offen zu halten falls er ein SLI Board sich kauft oder später aufrüstet , was ich eh vermute. Dda hat er dann Spielraum  , und brauch nicht Tausend Anschlüsse .   Oder was würdest du ihm empfehlen ?   sich dann nochmal einen Triple zu kaufen , und Anschlüsse dazu ? Das wäre doch stupid.    Er hat dann 2 Triple und ein Dual...........


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, vllt keine installationsprobleme, aber danach finanzielle probleme.

btw in einem HAF sind oben bereits bohrungen für einen triple

aber ich würd sagen, wir legen das thema erstmal auf eis, bis der speedguru sein neues system hat.
ich denke er hat jetzt gesehen dass es in seinem preisrahmen geht und kann weiterhin auch selbst entscheiden.


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

50 € ? Finanzielle Probleme...^^


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

>100€

guter triple : 50€
mora + blende : 155€

dazu kommt, dass man beim mora schon mehr als 3 lüfter einsetzen sollte damit man den größenvorteil auch nutzen kann was wiederum noch mehr lüfter kostet sowie eine erhöhte lautstärke mitbringt.
imho denke ich auch, dass es nicht zwingend einfacher ist, einen mora zu installieren !
bei einem internen triple kannste die kabel schön innen verstecken.
bei dem mora musst du sie auch erstmal in den innenraum bekommen wenn nicht sogar noch mti verlängerungen !


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erstens sind es bei dir dann spätestens 2 trible und ein Dual ..........das zur Installation .   Das wars ^^     , gescheige denn von den vielen Anschlüssen ^^    Ich hab fertig      Was kosten  einzeln bestellt + Vesand 3 Radis 2x Trible + 1x Dual , und dann jeweils die Lüfter ?     ohne worte


----------



## DevilsDead (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte in mein Antec 1200 eine Wakü einbauen die den Prozzi kühlt.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen wohin ich den Radiator setzte und welchen ich mir kaufe ( wenns geht pls max. nen 240.ger) Denn ich habe in dem Video (YouTube - Antec 1200 Water Cooling Completed) gesehn das de den Radiator mit sehr langen schrauben hinten am lüfterplatz fest gemacht hat aber ich finde die Schrauben nicht....
Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir eine Gute wakü für den 775 sockel und nen Q9650 zusammenstellen könnt und vill. könnt ihr mir ja sagen wo man diese MEGA schrauben her bekommt oder wie groß die sind ( diurchmesser u. Gewinde)
PS: der Ausgleichbehälter sollte in nen 5.25 zoll schacht rein kommen thx schon ma^^
PS:² Welcher radi? mhhh Wenn ihr mir nen SEHR guten 120.der sagen könntet wär auch super bin aber mehr für 240.ger


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieso jetzt 3 radi ?!
ich versteh grad deine aussage nicht...

aber lassen wir das, dieses hin und her, da es recht sinnlosis ... jeder kann entscheiden was er sich zulegen will und was er bereit ist dafür auszugeben.


*EDIT @ DevilsDead *
 schau doch auch erst einmal hier rein :
Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 05.03.09)
und danach Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen 

ochj würde einen magicool slim empfehlen. oder vllt einen Watercool HTFS, der is bissel teurer und auch besser.
als cpu-kühler einen heatkiller 3.0 LT. den agb kannste dir nach belieben selber aussuchen 

und für schrauben würde ich mal in deinen örtlichen baumakrt gucken 
wenn der radi M4 gewinde hat, dann gibts da schrauben mit mehr als 50mm länge.


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DevilsDead
Den Radi könnte man natürlich auch in der Front verbauen.


----------



## DevilsDead (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ok und muss man die HDD Käfige rausbauen oder wie? UNd wie mach ich den da fest


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aaa... ich bin von nem ganz falschen case ausgegangen 
ja in die front ist doch perfekt. 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » Silverstone SST-Radsupport GRD09 für TJ09 und TJ10 Serie
oder man nimmt L-profile und schneidet sich selbst löcher rein.

schreib mal Equilibrium an, der hat sogar einen triple in der front.der kann dir bestimmt ein foto machen, wie er den eingebaut hat.


----------



## DevilsDead (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und mit den HDD käfigen geht das oder wie also die könen  drinne bleiben?


----------



## Elzoco (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend leute

also ich hab nicht wirklich ahnung in sachen Wakü (hab mir schon den wakü Guide und so durchgelesen)

Gekühlt werden sollen:
Phenom II 940 +8800 GT
Case ist ein Cm 690(hatte vor den Radi oben hinzubauen)

hab mir das mal zusammengestellt, geht das so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den Korrosionsschutz gegen Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat tauschen. Sonst sieht alles sehr gut aus .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mir gefällt es.
Fehlen nur die Lüfter und bei den geraden Anschlüssen würde ich schon mal so viele bestellen wie du Gewinde hast, also 8  .


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jap sieht gut aus. willst du nich vllt die pumpe als 12V nehmen ? dann brauchst du keinen externen stromstecker.

@devilsdead: der sollte natürlich raus. aber du kannst die platten ja über 5,25" adapter im laufwerksschacht einbauen.



edit sagt : holla gleich drei leute fast zeitgleich 
kompetent wie immer


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DevilsDead schrieb:


> Und mit den HDD käfigen geht das oder wie also die könen  drinne bleiben?




Naja die kann man ja nach Bedarf (ich denke mehr wie einen wirst du wohl nicht brauchen) nach hinten verlegen. 

Ganz oben hättest du bei einem 360er Radi ja auch noch 3 Schächte Platz. kommt halt drauf an was du an Laufwerken verbauen willst.


----------



## Elzoco (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> jap sieht gut aus. willst du nich vllt die pumpe als 12V nehmen ? dann brauchst du keinen externen stromstecker.


ne mehr geld will ich nicht ausgeben. die 10eu lohnen sich eig nicht...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt es.
> Fehlen nur die Lüfter und bei den geraden Anschlüssen würde ich schon mal so viele bestellen wie du Gewinde hast, also 8  .


hab ich 8 gerade? O.o
also pumpe 2+Radi 2+Cpu Kühler 2=6 oder?



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich würde den Korrosionsschutz gegen Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat tauschen. Sonst sieht alles sehr gut aus .
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


wenn das Geld dann reicht ,dann vlt 



So jetzt muss ich nurnoch meine Eltern fragen^^
wünscht mir Glück.... ;D​


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elzoco schrieb:


> hab ich 8 gerade? O.o
> also pumpe 2+Radi 2+Cpu Kühler 2=6 oder?



+GPU Kühler 2 .


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elzoco schrieb:


> wenn das Geld dann reicht ,dann vlt



Das kostet 5€ mehr, die dich unter Umständen vor einer Menge Ärger und zusätzlichen Kosten bewahren können .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Elzoco (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Das kostet 5€ mehr, die dich unter Umständen vor einer Menge Ärger und zusätzlichen Kosten bewahren können .
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


ok^^.


Olstyle schrieb:


> +GPU Kühler 2 .


2 gewinkelte^^


----------



## Madz (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anschlüsse würden ich wegen der gesteigerten Flexibilität und des um 1€ günstigeren Preises eher perfect Seal Tüllen nehmen. Dazu 16/10 Schlauch. (extre knicksicher und gut verlegbar)


----------



## Elzoco (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Anschlüsse würden ich wegen der gesteigerten Flexibilität und des um 1€ günstigeren Preises eher perfect Seal Tüllen nehmen. Dazu 16/10 Schlauch. (extre knicksicher und gut verlegbar)


Puuhh die Preise für schlauch und Anschlüsse für 16/10


----------



## Madz (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Anschlüsse kosten 1,99 stk. und der Schlauch 3,49€/m. 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...mit-O-Ring--Perfect-Seal----black-nickel.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...lauch-ClearFlex60-15-9-9-5mm-klar--3-8--.html


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darum ja Perfect Seal Tüllen die Kosten das stück 1,99€ bei Aquatuning und 0,95€ die Schlachschelle.

Edit zwei mit dem Selben Gedanken.


----------



## Digger (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dafür sparste bei den anschlüssen. ich denke auch, dass du nicht 6 meter brauchst.
4 reichen vollkommen.

schau dich doch mal hier um :
Willkommen im A-C-Shop
da bekommste bei vorkasse 3% rabatt udn sparst ab 150€ den versand.


----------



## Madz (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Darum ja Perfect Seal Tüllen die Kosten das stück 1,99€ und 0,95€ die Schlachschelle.
> 
> Edit zwei mit dem Selben Gedanken.


Schlauchschellen sind bei Perfect Seal nicht nötig. Man muss den Schlauch in heisses Wasser tunken, damit manihn überhaupt auf den Anschluss bekommt; damit hält er dicht und fest.
Nutze ich selbst seit einem halben Jahr so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedguru schrieb:


> also es ist schon sehr warm weiß aber net wie viel Grad xD



Dat isn bissl grob...



> Naja mein jetztiges system ist eh egla, da will ich keien wakü reinstecken
> (Intel Pentium D 830 3GHz, Georce 8500GT 512MB, 2GB Arbeitsspeciher...)
> der is auch nur ein Aldi PC xD
> Will mir ende des Jahres (mit win7) mein erstes System zusammenstellen!
> Der aktuelle PC hat nen normalen CPU Lüfter und ich habe zusätlich ein Gehäuselüfter installiert!



Nen 8xx, billigster (Aldi) CPU-Kühler und hohe Raumtemperaturen bekommt man auch mit einem Gehäuselüfter nicht mehr korrigiert.
Wahrscheinlich überhitzt deine CPU im Sommer regelmäßig und taktet dann runter.
Um das zu beheben bräuchte es aber keine Wakü, da würden -wenn das Gehäuse den Platz bietet- nen 40€ Luftkühler und ggf. 10€ Gehäuselüfter +ggf. Stichsäge bereits Wunder bewirken.




Speedguru schrieb:


> Also dann besser ne Lükü anstatt net Wakü?
> Habe mir gedacht für Wakü ca.300€ - 350€ + Gehäuse, ist das zu wenig?





Speedguru schrieb:


> Braucht man wirklcih den Mora? Ich habe eher an nen Triple Radi gedacht und dann noch kein Grafikkarten Kühler, der wird dann erst mit der Zeit gekauft!
> Also tendiert ihr eher zur ner guten Luftkühlung?
> Wie viel kostet die denn (ich weiß, dass das der falsche Theard ist!)???



Guter CPU-Luftkühler startet bei 40€, bei 80€ inkl. Lüfter ist das absolute Oberlimit erreicht - ungewöhnlich für PCs, aber mehr kann man gar nicht ausgeben.
Gute Grakakühler sind eher eine Frage der Verfügbarkeit, da lässt sich oft eher wenig machen...

Für Wakü-Referenzpreise kann ich mir nur den verweisen auf unseren Beispiel-Konfig-Thread anschließen.

Im übrigen kannst du 90-100% einer CPU-Wakü, die du jetzt anschaffst, auch weiterverwenden. Da du bislang ein sehr schwaches System gewohnt bist, solltest es dir bereits einen spürbaren Fortschritt verschaffen, wenn du nur Kühlung (und dadurch zwangsläufig Gehäuse) sowie Grafikkarte (und damit vermutlich zwangsweise Netzteil) austauschst, aber Board/CPU/RAM erstmal beibehälst.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Gozou , das ist nicht für sein jetziges System ,   erst lesen.........nicht nur einfach was schreiben ^^.



Zumindest in Sachen CPU hat er bereits den Worst-Case 



Elzoco schrieb:


> Nabend leute
> hab mir das mal zusammengestellt, geht das so?



Geht - wenn deine 8800GT im Referenzdesign ist, was sehr viele nicht sind.



GoZoU schrieb:


> Das kostet 5€ mehr, die dich unter Umständen vor einer Menge Ärger und zusätzlichen Kosten bewahren können .



Nuja - er hat keine korrosionsgefährdeten Komponeten, das schlimmste, was ihm passieren könnte, wäre eine gründliche Reinigung, wenn das Zeug ausfällt.
(auf der anderen Seite könnte er das ausschließen, wenn er weitere 5€ spart und gar nichts nimmt )


----------



## steinschock (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Der Mehraufwand ist halt teuer.

@ Bundi 

Was für Anschlüsse nimmt man für 16/10


----------



## bundymania (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe deine Frage mal hierher verschoben. Nunja, wenn du Tüllen bevorzugst, wären die Perfect Seal ne gute Wahl ! Ansonsten die Feser/Bitspower Schraubis


----------



## steinschock (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meinte für den Cape mit den 3/8", hatte gehofft Alpha hat da was, habe aber nichts gefunden.
Die von dir genannten hab ich alle hier, aber nur in 1/4" aber da soll ja die Beleuchtung rein.

Wieso machen die einen auf HighFlow und haben nur Anschlüsse bis 13/10 und keine 3/8" Tüllen ?


----------



## bundymania (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tüllen sollen im Alphacool Shop bald erhältlich sein habe ich gelesen.

Die würden passen:

12mm Schlauchtülle AG3/8" mit O-Ring (EK) - A-C-Shop


----------



## steinschock (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke   
ich wollte nicht 2 mal Porto haben.
Aber was solls. 



Hab soeben den 250er bestellt.


----------



## bundymania (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar, hättest sonst auch im AC Shop beides bestellen können 

Zeig dann mal Bilder wenn der AGB im Einsatz ist


----------



## steinschock (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich zu spät entdeckt.   

Bilder gibt es nächste Woche vom Gesamt PC . 

Hab bei Jochen extra noch 2 LED Module und je 2 Rote + UV bestellt.


----------



## Digger (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HUHU
hat schon wer erfahrungen mit diesem teil gemacht ?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal 45166
es sieht ja sehtr schick aus.

@bundy durftest du es vllt schonmal in den händen halten ?

sind an da an den seiten schrauben löcher ? das soll ja in zwei 5 1/2" befestigt werden.

hatte überlegt, das teil hochkant intern an meinen laufwerksschacht zu schrauben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hät da auch ma ne frage ich will den uralten radiator 
Aqua-Computer Airplex EVO 240 Dual Radiator bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 23.04.09 00:40:05 MESZ)

gegen so einen schönen flachen austauschen (will den radi endlich im gehäuse haben)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - lite Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - lite 35123
oder einen anderen wichtig ist 30mm dick sollte er sein nicht mehr (falls ihr einen besseren kennt immer her damit)

die lüfter bleiben meine nanoxia mit 1200u/min

wie ist die kühlleistung von dem flacheren besser, gleich oder schlechter???
wenn ja wieviel ca?


----------



## Madz (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde keinen Blackice sondern Magicool Slim kaufen und die Lüfter auf maximal 800u/min drosseln.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

veringern radis mit kupferrohren eigentlich mehr den durchfluss als normale?


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also den hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator 35040

ja im idle laufen die eh nur mit ca.500u/min erst beim zocken drehens auf aber da ists egal da ich ja eh mit headset spiel

Wie schauts mit der kühlleistung aus? 
hab ich da einbusen oder geben die sich nicht viel? 
ich mein der alte sollte doch aufgrund des alters schlechter sein obwohl er dicker ist?


----------



## Madz (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> veringern radis mit kupferrohren eigentlich mehr den durchfluss als normale?



Das Material hat keinerlei Einfluss auf den Durchfluss. 



> Wie schauts mit der kühlleistung aus?
> hab ich da einbusen oder geben die sich nicht viel?


Der ist mit der beste Radi im P/L Segment. kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar vielen dank


----------



## MetallSimon (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Das Material hat keinerlei Einfluss auf den Durchfluss.


also ich meine wenn das nicht parallele kanäle sind sonder ein langes kupferrohr


----------



## steinschock (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup mit langsamen Lüftern ist der eher besser.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kostet etwas Durchfluss, ist aber nicht dramatisch(ein zusätzlicher Kühler sollte mehr kosten).


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@olstyle

ja gut da ich den ek supreme habe sollte das bissl mehr wiederstand nicht so tragisch sein

@steinschock

was meinst du mit langsamen lüfter 
ich denk 1200u/min ist nicht grad langsam
oder meinst du das der z.b. mit 800U/min genauso gut sein sollte wie mein jetziger


----------



## Madz (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> oder meinst du das der z.b. mit 800U/min genauso gut sein sollte wie mein jetziger


Langsam geht für so gerade bei 800, besser 500 oder weniger u/min los.


----------



## On/OFF (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt natürlich auch drauf an Was für Lüfter du hast , ob es Multiframe MF-12 S1 sind ( die sind nicht messbar bei 750 rpm) oder Billigtteile wie madz , da hört man schon was bei 800 ^^


----------



## Madz (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nanoxia würde ich nicht als "Billigteile bezeichnen.


----------



## On/OFF (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber du hörst was bei denen .    ^^......... ich höre meine bei 750 nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagt mal seit ihr ein paar
weil ihr wisst ja "was sich neckt das liebt sich" und das ist bei euch ja schon extrem
obwohl man eher meinen könnte das on/off ne abfuhr bekommen hatt so wie der jedesmal gegen dich geht

naja btt ok ich hab dann beides in idle langsame und unter last turbo


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du anscheinend Taub für Luftgeräusche bist musst du das nicht Madz ankreiden.


----------



## Madz (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> weil ihr wisst ja "was sich neckt das liebt sich" und das ist bei euch ja schon extrem


Ne, ich brauche keine zweite Freundin.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also hatt ich recht mit der abfuhr


----------



## steinschock (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meinte wie Madz richtig sagte ab 800U.

Die Nanoxia sind erstklassig, ob die MF wirklich besser sind weis ich nächste Woche.

Aber bei 800U muss ich bei den Nanoxia schon recht nah ran um was zu hören.

Was On/OFF hier öfter veranstaltet ist oft Falsch aber zumindest immer Ungehobelt bis Plump.


----------



## Robär (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähnlich verhält es sich bei den S-Flex 800rpm, da muss man auch schon segr nah rangehen um was zu hören


----------



## Madz (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich meinte wie Madz richtig sagte ab 800U.


Genau, ab maximal 800 u/min... lieber <500u/min


----------



## GoZoU (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Ähnlich verhält es sich bei den S-Flex 800rpm, da muss man auch schon segr nah rangehen um was zu hören



Also ich höre meine S-Flex bei 800 RPM sehr gut...ab 600 RPM werden sie mMn leiser, aber nicht unhörbar 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir sind die Nanoxia selbst auf 5V zu laut. Wahrscheinlich werden es bald 800 Noiseblocker @ 5V,


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen nanoxia bei 500u/min höhr ich nur die eheim pumpe und die festplatte 

ok bei lasst sinds schon laut aber wie gesagt ich spiel mit headset und da ists egal

vorallem wo ich heut die blende von aquacomputer für den radi vor die lüfter geschraubt hab sind die luftströmgeräusche schon merklich lauter geworden
hätt nicht gedacht das das so krass ist und ich muss ehrlich sagen der eine lüfter der mit mesh bedeckt ist ist nicht so laut (sicherung das keine meiner kleinen ratten in den laufenden lüfter reinkrabbelt)

anscheinend sind diese schlitze schlechter als die vielen kleinen löcher im mesh


----------



## DerGamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich suche eine lüftersteuerung womit ich die lüfter und die LEDs der lüfter regeln kann
er soll sein platz im laufwerkschacht finden und muss ganz flach sein weil ich noch so was wie eine tür vor den laufwerken habe
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/APlus/Aplus-CS-EL-Diablo-Advance::11418.html
ich habe den vorgänger


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir mal das Multiswitch von Aquacomputer an!


----------



## DerGamer (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sieht ja hoch kompliziert aus


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es aber nicht. Lässt sich sich komfortabel über Software steuern.


----------



## Shibi (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Juhuuuu, meine Aquatuning bestellung ist da. Hatte sie erst zum Wochenende erwartet, aber Aquatuning ist wirklich blitzschnell. Nicht mal 48h nach der Bestellung ist das Paket da, obwohl ich per Vorkasse bezahlt habe. Nacher kommen jede Menge Bilder. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen ...

i drehe langsam durch .... eig wollte ich mir ja einen wakü-sockel bauen...(siehe ein paar seiten vorher  

Nun hat sich gestern wieder etwas ergeben wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte ... ein kollege meines nachbarn brauch knete und vertickt seine ganzen sachen ... nun habe ich gestern diesen radiator bekommen (30€) nur in schwarz:

NetFactory - Innovatek - Konvekt-O-Matic MAXI - Kühlsystem - Blau 500757

wie gut ist der und würde er reichen um nen i7 920 @ 3,8 ghz + mobo + graka (gtx285) zu kühlen ? evtl mit boosterkit ? 

oder doch besser nen 360er NexXxos radi nehmen ( der kommt heute ) 

ich bin verwirrt und hin und her gerissen ... please help


----------



## nemetona (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit den Inno Radi ( passiv ) allein wird die Kühlleistung für dein System nicht ausreichen!


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Zusatz zu deinem Trippel ist es OK.
Bei deiner Zusammenstellung ist nur der Trippel schon am Limit.

Vernünftiger weise rechnet man pro Komponente ein 120er aktiv + 120er aktiv  für silent / OC.


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm aber eig sollte doch ein radi egal welcher von beiden mehr leistung habe als die lukü (standart) ... weile beide würden mir nicht so in das konzept passen ... evtl dann einen von beiden nochmal nachkaufen ... 

jetzt wieder die frage was wäre da besser ? passiv ist geil weil lautlos ... 2 360er geil wegen der leistung ... bor ob das iwann mal aufhört ???


----------



## GoZoU (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vergiss das Inno-Teil. Zwei 360er Radis haben mehr als genug Reserven. Durch die immense Fläche kannst du die Lüfter auch ruhig gedrosselt (bspw. mit 5V) laufen lassen .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok werde einfach mal beides anschließen ... sollte ja kein ding sein das zu testen  

ein 360er würde nicht reichen ? so wie ich es bauen will wird er ja nicht von 3 sondern von 4 lüftern versorgt ... oh mann gibt es da keine formeln oder so was??


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt Erfahrung deshalb sagen wir das ja.

Ein i7 + OC und ne GTX sind zudem gute Heizer.

Ich hab mir noch ein 120er zu meinem Trippel + Singel für den i7 geholt.
Was ich für die Konfig mit OC auch brauche wenn es leise bleiben soll.


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

k überzeugt  

Axxo ... gibts an dem was auszusetzen ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Core i7 Sockel 1366 Aquacomputer cuplex XT di (G1/4") Core i7 Sockel 1366 10192

Sollte bis samstag auch hier sein ...


----------



## GoZoU (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht wirklich, er ist nur sehr restriktiv. Ich würde den HK 3.0 empfehlen. Ob CU oder LT ist dabei egal.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beziehst du restriktiv auf den durchfluss oder auf seine grösse ? Den HK 3.0 habe ich mir auch angeschaut aber sieht optisch nicht sooo toll aus ... muss ja auch nen bissel was fürs auge sein


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchfluss.

Ich würde ihn nicht nehmen.


----------



## GoZoU (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leistung haben sie alle genug, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Wenn dir der Cuplex gefällt, dann schlag zu. Das "restriktiv" war natürlich auf den Durchfluss bezogen, der bekanntermaßen aber nicht alles ist. Wie würdest du es denn auf die Größe beziehen?^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Demcy (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie würdest du es denn auf die Größe beziehen?^^


 in sachen verschraubung ... da ich ja 16/10 oder 13/10 nehmen will und die passen ja bekanntlich auch nicht auf jeden ohne weiteres ...
aber dachte mir das mit dem durchfluss schon fast ... aber wie gesagt das ist ja nicht alles ... und wenn er nicht meinen erwartungen entspricht dann steht er halt bald im marktplatz


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade den Gestern bestellten HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 bekommen. 
Super verpackt  mit nem schönen Kratzer   , naja kann ich nach hinten drehen.

Die Halterung passt weder Optisch noch von der Wertigkeit her. 

@ Bundi

Abgesehen davon hab ich bis jetzt die Deckel noch nicht abbekommen und ich frag mich wie man die LED Im Steigrohr (deswegen hab ich den auch gekauft) anschließen soll.  
Muss ich da ein Loch in den Deckel bohren oder wie stellt man sich das vor


----------



## Bullveyr (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich nehm mal an wie üblich sowas (+ passende LED) in die G1/4 Zoll Anschlussgewinde schrauben


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Bullveyr

Lesen hilft. 

Das ist nicht das Problem ein Modul ist schon im Steigrohr Vormontiert und ich noch 2 und Div. LEDs.

Nur irgenwie muss das Kabel für die LED durch den Deckel,
wie schon erwähnt.


----------



## Bullveyr (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Lesen hilft.


nicht immer, trotz mehrmaligem lesen check ich es immer noch nicht 

PS: "HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250", meinst du nicht 150?


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne es gibt auch ein 250.

Also OK, dann von Anfang an.

Eine LED braucht Strom dieser wird in Kabeln zur LED am Ende des Steigrohres gebracht.
Das Steigrohr ist innerhalb des AGB welcher Oben mit einem Deckel verschlossen wird und keine Möglichkeit hat das Kabel nach außen zu führen um die LED mit Strom zu versorgen den sie dringend zum Leuchten braucht.  

ich hoffe jetzt gehts.


----------



## Elzoco (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat wer ne Idee wie man seine Eltern überreden kann, sich ne Wakü zu kaufen?......


----------



## On/OFF (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Holz hacken? ^^


----------



## Digger (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ steinschock
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Zubehör » EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption TOP W/Thread der ist zwar eig für den EK-agb, aber vllt ist der duchmesser der agbs ja gleich (wie bei cape coolplex und dem EK)

dann könntest du ein beleuchtungsmodul nehmen und das kleine loch einfach durchbohren und mit heißkleber abdichten.


----------



## Elzoco (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Holz hacken? ^^



hmm wenn ich im Wohnzimmer unsere Schränke klein hacke dann werden die nicht so glücklich sein^^.....


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann ich so auch, 

das Modul dient laut Alpha lediglich der Abdichtung des Steigrohrs, falls man deshalb denkt das es auch nutzbar sei, ist nie behauptet worden und ein bedauerliches Missverständnis.
Wie ich in Bundis Video gesehen habe ist der Strudel auch ein Missverständnis, der fehlende hinweis bezüglich des Moduls war bestimmt auch aus Versehen.

Bin ziemlich Angepisst und komme mir aus versehen missverständlicher weise von A + B etwas VERARSCHT vor.

Die Halterungen sind auch nicht dafür gedacht, die sind halt günstig und werden wohl für Installationen auf dem Bau ect. genutzt, eine Frechheit.


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würdest du dir bitte mal angewöhnen den *EDIT* Button zu benutzen, anstatt alles vollzuspammen!


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wen meinst du.


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nichts gesagt... hatte noch ne altes Fenster auf und da hatte On/OFF zwei Posts hintereinander.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haue einfach mal den Link hier rein vielleicht hat jemand von euch was für mich über..http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/51354-s-radiatorenblenden-240er-und-360er.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> also den hier
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator 35040
> 
> ja im idle laufen die eh nur mit ca.500u/min erst beim zocken drehens auf aber da ists egal da ich ja eh mit headset spiel



Dann ist n Magicool definitiv die bessere Wahl für dich. Bei 1200rpm nimmt er sich nicht mehr viel im Vergleich zum Black ICE (würde nicht ausschließen, dass er vielleicht sogar "nur" soviel wie der BI@1150 bringt), aber unter 800rpm gibts deutliche Abstände im silent-Potential.



> Wie schauts mit der kühlleistung aus?
> hab ich da einbusen oder geben die sich nicht viel?
> ich mein der alte sollte doch aufgrund des alters schlechter sein obwohl er dicker ist?



Alter tut nicht viel zur Sache, im Radi-Bereich gibts keine Revolutionen - Autokühler werden seit 100 Jahren nach ähnlichen Prinzipien gefertigt, da erfindet jetzt niemand das Rad neu. 
Die alten Airplex evo können aber trotzdem nicht ganz mithalten, könnte also 1-2° besser werden.



MetallSimon schrieb:


> also ich meine wenn das nicht parallele kanäle sind sonder ein langes kupferrohr



Rohrradiatoren haben im Vergleich zu Geflechtradiatoren meist einen kleineren Gesamtquerschnitt (irgendwo klar - in nem Geflechtradi fließt das Wasser auf einer Seite hin, auf der anderen zurück. Querschnitt also gleich der Summe des Querschnitts von 50% der Rohre. Bei nem Rohrradi sind höchsten 2-3 Leitungen parallel), entlüften aber schlechter. (Geradem Rohr&Bogen folgen die Luftblasen, aber in einer Umströmkammer können sie sich festsetzen.)



GoZoU schrieb:


> Also ich höre meine S-Flex bei 800 RPM sehr gut...ab 600 RPM werden sie mMn leiser, aber nicht unhörbar



Im Testbetrieb kann ich meine auch bei 400rpm noch wahrnehmen. (spätetestens bei 600 sind sie aber leiser als die Festplatten, macht also praktisch keinen Sinn)



Demcy schrieb:


> i drehe langsam durch .... eig wollte ich mir ja einen wakü-sockel bauen...(siehe ein paar seiten vorher
> 
> Nun hat sich gestern wieder etwas ergeben wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte ... ein kollege meines nachbarn brauch knete und vertickt seine ganzen sachen ... nun habe ich gestern diesen radiator bekommen (30€) nur in schwarz:
> 
> ...



Mit Kit sollte er das stabil halten können, aber nicht unbedingt mit Traumtemperaturen.
Voll-passiv...
Wenn du ans Temperaturlimit gehst könnte das idle klappen, aber ich würde lieber (noch) nen normalen Radi mit langsam drehenden Lüftern einsetzen - Passiv-Radi ist ja eh nicht lautlos, solange Festplatte und Netzteil noch luftgekühlt sind. (und HDD-Wakü taugliche Temperaturen wirst du definitiv nicht schaffen)



> oder doch besser nen 360er NexXxos radi nehmen ( der kommt heute )
> 
> ich bin verwirrt und hin und her gerissen ... please help



360er hat definitiv mehr Leistung.
Trotzdem: Für 30€ war der Kauf okay, wenn du nen Verwendungszweck findest. (Aber ab jetzt auf guten Korrosionsschutz achten  )



> ein 360er würde nicht reichen ?



Hängt von deinen Temperatur- & Lautstärkeansprüchen ab. "stabil&erträglich" sollte kein Problem sein.



> so wie ich es bauen will wird er ja nicht von 3 sondern von 4 lüftern versorgt ... oh mann gibt es da keine formeln oder so was??



Ich sags mal so: Man braucht nen erwähnenswerte Rechenleistung, um den Luftstrom um so etwas einfach geformtes wie ein Flugzeug vernünftig zu berechnen. Was hast du? Nen komischen Kasten mit Überdruck? 100te Lamellen im Zickzack? 4 Lüfter mit starken Verwirbelungen? Und du möchtest auch noch gerne die Temperatur haben? Und das gleiche nochmal für die Wärmeübergänge im Wasser?
*Taschenrechner an Affen vom Dienst übergeb* (das könnte jetzt ein Weilchen dauern)



Madz schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gesagt... hatte noch ne altes Fenster auf und da hatte On/OFF zwei Posts hintereinander.



Die aber nicht wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun hatten...


----------



## Demcy (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sooo... 

nun habe ich mal ne frage auf die ich gerne fakten und daten als antwort hätte und nicht nur " derhat gesagt das ..." oder "alle haben das so und so ..." 

Und zwar geht es darum... warum reicht ein tripple radi oder eine innovatek passiv wakü nicht um einen i7, eine gtx 285 und das MoBo zu kühlen ?

Die Disskusion gab es hier ja gestern ( habe ich angezettelt ) ich bekam daruf hin antworten wie :



> Mit den Inno Radi ( passiv ) allein wird die Kühlleistung für dein System nicht ausreichen!





> Als Zusatz zu deinem Trippel ist es OK.
> Bei deiner Zusammenstellung ist nur der Trippel schon am Limit.
> 
> Vernünftiger weise rechnet man pro Komponente ein 120er aktiv + 120er aktiv für silent / OC.




aber warum reicht es nicht ? Wenn ich ne Lukü habe kann ich doch auch OCen und der rechner geht nicht kaputt brennt ab oder sonst was ..?? !!

Nach dem ich gestern mal nen taschenrechner nen tabellenbuch und mein bruder ( Gas/wasserinstallateur) zu rate gezogen habe hat sich folgendes ergeben ...

wir (also mein bruder   ) haben die material eigenschaften von dem inno. radi genommen  (ALU)
und von dem 360 radi ( Alu/Kupfer) und nach langem gerede und gerechne und recherche kam herraus das der passiv rad in der tehorie LOCKER ausreicht um das ganze sys zu kühlen ... Der Passiv ist in der lage ca 500W verlustwärme abzuführen ... das ganze sys hat @maxOC ca. 400W abwärme ... also reicht es ...
Der 360er radi knapp 580W ... reicht also auch ... 

Das is jetzt die theorie ... da ich jetzt nich wie wild an meinem case rumbastel, ausprobieren, oder evtl etwas zerschranzen will nun die bitte ...

mal handfeste aussagen ( mit daten oder was weiss ich ) zu machen .

Nirgends steht welche wakü für welches system ausreichend ist !
Selbst im WaKü Guide steht  nur so was wie " der Volksmund sagt " Wo sind daten ?? 

THX im vorraus ... und ich bin auch berreit mit zu helfen um mal was handfestes auf die beine zu stellen !


----------



## Madz (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Selbst im WaKü Guide steht nur so was wie " der Volksmund sagt " Wo sind daten ??


Das Erfahrungswerte. Die Daten die du angegeben hast, sind der "Worst Case", also das absulute Limit. Niemand wird seinen radi an diesem Limit betreiben, weil die Temps so unerträglich und die Lautstärke grausam wäre. Richtig wäre die Aussage: Es reicht  nicht für einen sehr kühlen *und* leisen Betrieb.


----------



## Demcy (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passiv ist für mich leise ...
der innovatek passiv 
der 360er aktiv

und wie du schon gesagt hast "Worst Case" ! Das heisst das der rechner selbst bei 5 stunden dauer GTA IV oder crysis weniger verbraucht und so auch weniger abwärme verursacht ... also sollte die leistung reichen ... wo sind denn mal daten zu den erfahrungswerten? 

wenn ich mir diesen testmal ansehen :
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=354&rubrik=Hardware&seite=1

werde ich in meiner meinug noch bestärkt das ein radi reicht... wenn ordentliche lüffis im einsatzt sind ist es auch dann noch silent

@
*ruyven_macaran* 

Danke das waren wenigstens vernünftige aussagen mit begründung ... aber ich mag zahlen


----------



## Madz (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wo sind denn mal daten zu den erfahrungswerten?


Dazu gibt es keine Daten. Die User, die solche Aussagen machen, habe teilweise schon seit 5,6,7 (ich) und noch mehr Jahren mit der Materie zu tun. Verlass dich darauf!


----------



## steinschock (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist der Punkt,

von uns sitzt keiner mit dem Taschenrechner vorm PC um sich die Temps auszurechnen, sondern das sind Sachen die wir ausprobiert haben.

Da du desweiteren OC willst hab ich das einberechnet, bez. Silent für den Alltag.

Ich habe im Moment wie gesagt noch meinen E8400 + GTX280 mit einem Trippel und Singel am laufen und mir für den i7 noch ein Singel Extrem dazu geholt.

Das ist sicher nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen aber dafür können alle Lüfter 200U/m weniger machen und die Kühlleistung bleibt gleich.

Es gibt genug User mit Quads + GTX ect. um da Vergleichswerte zu haben,
das ein Trippel eben knapp ist.
Und mit i7 OC sind schnell 50 - 100W Extra abzuführen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Demcy schrieb:


> passiv ist für mich leise ...
> der innovatek passiv



Da hätte ich allerdings ganz gerne nen Beleg, wie du zu der Aussage kommst, der Inno könnte 500W passiv abführen.
Ich selbst nutze Radiatorn mit ner Gesamtoberfläche von über 6m² um <150W abzuführen... (zugegebenermaßen hab ich für passiv-Verhältniss auch Traumtemperaturen)



> also sollte die leistung reichen ... wo sind denn mal daten zu den erfahrungswerten?



Ein paar Tests sind im Guide verlinkt, andere finden sich in PCGH-X, auf DeXgo hab ich auch schon brauchbares Material gefunden.



> werde ich in meiner meinug noch bestärkt das ein radi reicht... wenn ordentliche lüffis im einsatzt sind ist es auch dann noch silent



Nuja - laut DeXgo kommt n aktueller CPU-Kühler auf einem leicht übertakteten i7 auf n Delta T von etwas schlechter als 30K, bezogen auf Core-Werte.
Um unter den ~70°C zu bleiben, die Luftkühler bevorzugen, bräuchte man also max. 40°C Wasser, für die 50°C, die viele WaküUser als maximum ansehen (vergl. Madz Aussage) bräuchte man 20°C Wasser.
In dem von dir verlinkten Test werden unter für-Wakühler-silent Bedingungen spielend 25K Differenz zwischen Luft und Wasser erreicht, normalo-silent immer noch 15K. Das würde benötigten Kühllufttemperaturen von -5°C beziehungsweise 25°C.
Aus Wakühler Sicht ist eine Silent-Kühlung solcher Verlustleistungen mit einem Triple also unmöglich. Aus Normalo-Sicht ist sie verdammt knapp - 25°C angesaugte Luft, gerade wenn der Radi aus dem Case ansaugt, schaffst du im Winter knapp aber im Sommer nicht mehr. Da musst du dann Temperaturen von an die 80°C hinnehmen bei Drehzahlen von über 1200rpm.


----------



## Demcy (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok vorweg winter/sommer juckt mich nicht da ich immer die selbe temp im büro habe  Klima !



> Da hätte ich allerdings ganz gerne nen Beleg, wie du zu der Aussage kommst, der Inno könnte 500W passiv abführen.
> der 360er aktiv.


 
Ok mein fehler ... 500W inkl. booster kit ! nicht passiv SRY! Passiv waren knapp an die 300W 
Passiv wäre er dann nur im idle ... wenn er im load arbeitet dann bin ich eh am zocken dann ist mir auch die laustärke "relativ" egal wegen headset  

Ich werde auf jeden fall den versuch starten mit dem inno passiv, mit booster, nur den 360er aktiv, inno passiv +360er aktiv und inno aktiv + 360er aktiv ... dann werde ich mir mal meine eigenen erfahrungswerte schaffen ... 

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das man ein 300 € WaKü brauch um ein quäntchen besser zu kühlen als ne LuKü ! und wenn ich 2 360er + 6 luffis im betrieb habe ist bestimmt nicht silent... es sein denn ich habe 6 multiframes @ 800U/min was ja dann auch noch mal 120 tacken sind ...
Dann Grenzt es an idiotie und ich werde den ganzen kram verschachern und mit nen IFX 14 und 3 mulitframes holen 



> gerade wenn der Radi aus dem Case ansaugt


Würde er nicht da es eine externe lösung wird (podest/sockel) die auf dem boden steht . Ergo ist auch die angesaugte luft die kälteste im raum ... Delta T zur raummitte ca.1,5°C und zum caseinneren ca 10°C


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

300W kommen mir immer noch recht hoch vor, da würde mich mal die vorgegebene Differenztemperatur interessieren.
Mit montiertem (aber inaktivem) Booster sollte die Leistung noch weiter sinken.

Das mit der 300€ Wakü ist relativ: Du kühlst nicht ein Quäntchen besser, sondern deutlich.
Und zwar die Grafikkarte, denn deine Wakü wird nicht annähernd die 4 Sone erreichen, die ne GTX285 unter Volllast gerne mal vorlegt. Und auch die GPU Temperatur dürfte deutlich besser sein.
Das Problem ist halt, dass diese ganze Abwärme dann an der CPU vorbeiströmt, die bislang ein unabhängiges Kühlsystem hatte - diesen Nachteil können 250€ Wakü-Komponenten auch nicht so ohne weiteres rausreißen.
Gegen das P/L-Verhältniss einer Luftkühlung hat Wakü sowieso keine Chance, sie ermöglich nur andere Leistungsdimensionen - denn mit deinem IFX wird die GTX285 auch nicht leiser.


----------



## Demcy (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> 300W kommen mir immer noch recht hoch vor, da würde mich mal die vorgegebene Differenztemperatur interessieren.
> Mit montiertem (aber inaktivem) Booster sollte die Leistung noch weiter sinken.


 
Delta T waren glaube ich 15°C ... muss ich nochmal die blätter durchsehen ... 



> denn mit deinem IFX wird die GTX285 auch nicht leiser.


stimmt aber mit dem Alpenföhn peter  
Ne mal spass bei seite ... ich lass mir die sache glaube ich noch mal ( nu zum dritten mal ) durch den kopf gehen ... 

Kotzt mich iwie an das ich so ein kleines teil wie einen pc kühlen muss wie ein 200 PS automotor ...
häätte ich mal nie mit wakü angefangen ... *schmunzel*


----------



## steinschock (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennen wir. 

Aber ein Trippel + Passiv sollte dir locker genügen wenn die Umgebungsbedingungen sind wie von dir beschrieben. 

Ich nutze mein PC auch für Filme am Fernseher deshalb will ich die Kiste nicht hören, da nimmt mann dann lieber etwas mehr.
Und i7 OC fängt bei 3,8 erst an.


----------



## Koechlein (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi Leutz,
kurze Frage:
stelle mir grade eine Wakü zusammen und hatte für meinen Phenom II 940be einen Heatkiller 3 vorgesehen....allerdings habe ich bedenken wie der auf mein AM2 Board (Gigabyte GA-MA790x-DS4) montiert werden soll. Stimmt es, daß das orginal Retention meines Board abmontiert werden muß? Könnte es Kompatibilitätsprobleme(Lochabstand, orginal Retention nicht abnehmbar oder ähnliches) geben?


----------



## Madz (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich nutze mein PC auch für Filme am Fernseher deshalb will ich die Kiste nicht hören, da nimmt mann dann lieber etwas mehr.
> Und i7 OC fängt bei 3,8 erst an.


Geht mir genauso... mein Rechner ist die absolute Multimediazentrale und muss allein deshalb schon leise sein. Hoffentlich kommt nächste Woche meine Silentstar Quad, um endlich meine HDDS ruhig zu stellen.



> stelle mir grade eine Wakü zusammen und hatte für meinen Phenom II 940be einen Heatkiller 3 vorgesehen....allerdings habe ich bedenken wie der auf mein AM2 Board (Gigabyte GA-MA790x-DS4) montiert werden soll. Stimmt es, daß das orginal Retention meines Board abmontiert werden muß? Könnte es Kompatibilitätsprobleme(Lochabstand, orginal Retention nicht abnehmbar oder ähnliches) geben?


Wieso sollte es Probleme geben? Der Kühler wurde schon tausendfach verkauft und seitens Watercool ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## steinschock (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Madz

Ich beiße noch ca 6 Monate die Zähne zusammen, dann gibt es ne SSD. 
Wahnsinn wie laut so ne Samsung F1 sein kann.


----------



## Madz (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich beiße noch ca 6 Monate die Zähne zusammen, dann gibt es ne SSD.


Leider kann ich mir keine 4,5 tb in SSD leisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Demcy schrieb:


> Delta T waren glaube ich 15°C ... muss ich nochmal die blätter durchsehen ...



Ich bleib misstrauisch gegenüber den Inno-Versprechen, das wäre die gleiche Leistung wie ein Triple mit 800er Lüftern, wenn man den von dir verlinkten Test zum Vergleich heranzieht. 



> häätte ich mal nie mit wakü angefangen ... *schmunzel*



Wir müssen die Warnschilder vergrößern 



Koechlein schrieb:


> Stimmt es, daß das orginal Retention meines Board abmontiert werden muß? Könnte es Kompatibilitätsprobleme(Lochabstand, orginal Retention nicht abnehmbar oder ähnliches) geben?



Stimmt, der Heatkiller 3 kann nur verschraubt werden - und dazu müssen die Schraublöcher natürlich freiliegen 
Der Lochabstand ist allerdings vorgegegeben, da sind keine Probleme zu befürchten und abnehmbar sind Retentionmodule immer (die müssen schließlich einiges an Last halten, d.h. kleben ist keine Option - und Schrauben kann man losschrauben)
In selten Fällen lässt sich eine Backplate nicht entfernen, aber da hab ich nichts gehört und im Worst Case nimmt man einfach die originale und andere Schrauben.




no for something completely different:
Lüftersteuerungsnews landen zwar im Lukü-Bereich, aber imho ist das Ding sehr interessant für Wakühler, da es sehr weit runterregeln kann und vermutlich genug Power für ne Laing hat - und das zum Bruchteil der Preise von High-End Lüftersteuerungen.


----------



## Nucleus (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In selten Fällen lässt sich eine Backplate nicht entfernen, aber da hab ich nichts gehört und im Worst Case nimmt man einfach die originale und andere Schrauben.



Ich konnte die Backplate meines Ninja CU erst nicht entfernen, weil der Anpressdruck (und evtl die Hitze?) den Schaumstoff unter der Backplate mit dem Mainboard "verschmolzen" hatte.

Verschmolzen ist sicherlich der falsche Ausdruck, aber ich habe einiges an Kraft und Geduld gebraucht um die Backplate loszuwerden (was habe ich geflucht!) - und das musste ich, weil mein Cuplex HD nicht mit der Backplate des Ninja CU verschraubbar war.

Gekauft hatte ich zum Glück die Backplate von Phobya, weil sie, wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, variablen Lochabstand hat.

Damit war das Verbauen dann leicht und es hält wunderbar


----------



## Madz (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Verschmolzen ist sicherlich der falsche Ausdruck, aber ich habe einiges an Kraft und Geduld gebraucht um die Backplate loszuwerden (was habe ich geflucht!)


Für sowas erwärmt man die Backplate mit einem Fön.


----------



## Nucleus (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für sowas bräuchte man einen Fön, der zu der Zeit auch funktioniert... 

Aber das ist mein Glück: Drei Föns im Haus und keiner funktioniert


----------



## Koechlein (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, danke für die Antwort......dann werd ich jetzt mal bestellen....hätte ich mich doch nie hier angemeldet, dann wär ich auch nicht auf diese blöde (Wakü)Idee gekommen 

...hab mal eben den PC auseinandergenommen und nachgesehen...die Retention ist mit der Backplate durch Pushpin oder sowas ähnliches befestigt, dürfte wohl keine Probs geben...hoffe ich       
ich wußte bis eben nichtmal das ein AM2 Board eine Backplate hat


----------



## Nighthawk33 (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Oh, sorry dass ich den "Wakü - Der Fragenthread" aufgemacht habe, hab gedacht dieser Thread behandelt etwas anderes.... *


Okay, aber jetzt:

- Sollte ich, rein wegen der Optik, lieber 16/10 oder lieber 13/10 Schläcueh verwenden??

_- Gibt es irgendein Netzteil, welches schon "fertig" gesleeved ist?_
_Denn ich habe gerade meine ersten 8 Sleeves gemacht, macht auch echt Laune die Dinger zu machen, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich ein komplettes Netzteil sleeven kann, so dass es anchher "perfekt" aussieht...._

Also z.B. das hier: Chieftec CFT-560-A12C 

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Energie&l2=Netzteile&l3=bis+600+Watt

_*DANKE*_


----------



## OsiRis (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 ^^ kannst auch bessere radien und vorallem sicher ohne kabelbinder oder ähnliches benutzen ! ^^


----------



## Elzoco (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendein Netzteil, welches schon "fertig" gesleeved ist?
> Denn ich habe gerade meine ersten 8 Sleeves gemacht, macht auch echt Laune die Dinger zu machen, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich ein komplettes Netzteil sleeven kann, so dass es anchher "perfekt" aussieht....


 Be Quiet Dark Power 550W


----------



## Nighthawk33 (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay, danke, aber leider n bischen wenig power, also 500W sollte es shcon haben, also dieses hier:

*be quiet Straight Power BQT E6-500W* 

be quiet Straight Power BQT E6-500W PC Netzteil ATX 2.2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jedes Netzteil ist mehr oder weniger stark gesleeved.
Nur die Qualität des Sleeve lässt halt z.T. zu wünschen übrig und der Stränge sind immer am Stück gesleeved.

Zum Schlauch:
Ich persönlich finde 16mm AD ja zu fett, aber was dir besser gefällt musst du schon selbst wissen.


----------



## Parnshion (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi all,
ich habe hier eine Frage. Vielleicht hat es schon jemand gemacht oder kann mir da was sazu sagen.
Kann man einfach so die Shoggy Sandwich weiss lackieren? (das orangene mittlere Teil) ???
mfg


----------



## GoZoU (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist Zellgummi...

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Parnshion (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal bei MDPC oder so ein Shoggy in schwarz weiss gesehen, sah willenlos gut aus....


----------



## steinschock (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nighthawk

16/10 hab ich hier ist extrem gut.

Die Straight Serie ist nicht zu empfehlen lieber DPP.


----------



## Nucleus (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In WaKü-Zusammenstellungen empfehlt Ihr immer wieder die Heatkiller CPU Kühler.

Ich habe keine Nachkauf-Dissonanz, aber interessieren würde mich schon ob die besser sind als mein Cuplex HD...

Hab auf die Schnelle keinen Test gefunden...


----------



## Madz (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich habe keine Nachkauf-Dissonanz, aber interessieren würde mich schon ob die besser sind als mein Cuplex HD...


Guter Kühler, aber der Heatkiller ist momentan das Non-Plus-Ultra.


----------



## Nucleus (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel macht der Unterschied aus?


----------



## Madz (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck mal auf DeXgo - Startseite Dort findest du ein Roundup der Kühler.


----------



## Nucleus (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prima, danke 

So groß ist der Unterschied ja gar nicht.

Wird der Heatkiller auch von einer deutschen Firma hergestellt?


----------



## Madz (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, Watercool sitzt in Waren/Müritz.


----------



## Parnshion (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde beim Leistung wird es ja nich so ein gravierende Unterschied sein, max. +-1grad unter alle cpu-kühler. ich persönlich finde es gibt kein schöneres und besseres als der Supreme.
ok, ist ja auch Geschmackssache.

btw. was hält ihr von meine idee hier?
Radi -> AGB 1 -> Pumpe 1 -> AGB 2 -> Pumpe 2 - dann wieder radi (das blöde ist dass ich leider 2 verschiedene version der pumpe habe, 1T und 1T plus) oder denkt ihr da wären 2 kreisläufe doch besser?
bin mir da gar nicht sicher.
mfg


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der HK bietet spürbar weniger Wiederstand und gleichzeitig etwas bessere Kühlleistung.
Damit ist er rein Objektiv besser, das ist keine Geschmackssache sondern Fakt.

Bei der Optik sieht es da natürlich etwas anders aus.


----------



## iceman650 (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@1337_alpha so wie das sein soll^^ white monsta rules^^


----------



## Digger (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde es gibt kein schöneres und besseres als der Supreme.


  genau meine meinung  ich wechsel erst, wenn es einen spürbar besseren kühler MIT plexi gibt. 


Parnshion schrieb:


> btw. was hält ihr von meine idee hier?
> Radi -> AGB 1 -> Pumpe 1 -> AGB 2 -> Pumpe 2 - dann wieder radi (das blöde ist dass ich leider 2 verschiedene version der pumpe habe, 1T und 1T plus) oder denkt ihr da wären 2 kreisläufe doch besser?
> bin mir da gar nicht sicher.
> mfg


 iwie ist die idee bescheuert 
wo ist denn da der sinn ? dann mach doch gleich zwei kreisläufe.


----------



## Parnshion (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es deprimiert schon wenn anderen sagen dass einem seine Idee irgendwie bescheuert ist 
naja, gebe zu, irgendwie schon bisschen. wollte es alles in einem kreislauf quetschen, anscheinend muss ich doch wohl einen 2ten bauen.


----------



## Madz (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erklärst du uns wo das raumschiff steht, dessen Deuteriumreaktor du damit kühlen willst?


----------



## Parnshion (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach, ist nicht wegen die leistung, mehr für die optik........ hab jetzt im mo ein AGB am front, möchte aber noch ein rundes (Res250) im Gehäuse einbauen.... das ist alles.


----------



## Phil_5 (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wiso nimmst du dan nich einfach 1 Kreislauf mit 2 AGB's ?


----------



## Parnshion (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

daran hab ich auch gedacht, aber viele meinen es würde nicht gehen,.......... naja, ich werde es mal einfach probieren.


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte gehen, der erste AGB sollte möglichst weit oben im Case sitzen und den etwas tiefer leigenden AGB 2 speisen, dieser wiederum versorgt dann die Pumpe.
AGB 2 wirst du aber nicht öffnen können, wär möglich das dieser dabei überläuft, zum Befüllen den oberen AGB nutzen.


----------



## Parnshion (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da es mir doch zu riskant ist und diese Methode nicht unbedingt weit verbreitet ist, setze ich dann doch lieber auf 2 Kreisläufe. Außerdem habe ich schon 2te pumpe und AGB. Musst die Pumpe IMMER unterhalb vom AGB sein oder kann es auch über AGB liegen???


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe muss im Kreislauf direkt nach dem AGB kommen, und das Kühlmittel muss selbstständig vom AGB zur Pumpe fließen können, d.h. Pumpe tiefer wie AGB.


----------



## Parnshion (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke 
so langsam hab ich kein platz mehr im case, muss mal überlegen wo die 2te pumpe hinkommen sollt. tiefer als agb erleichtert mir nicht grad die arbeit 
btw. weißt jemand ob und wo es schlauchklemmleiste für 13/10 gibt?


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was verstehst du unter einer "Schlauchklemmleiste"?


----------



## Nucleus (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Alpenföhn Rodler?
Das ist ein passiver Festplattenkühler, den ich für meine künftige Velociraptor gerne hätte.

Wirklich aussagekräftige Reviews habe ich dazu aber nicht finden können.

Das Teil ist nötig, da ich die Systemfestplatte durch den Einbau meines Dual Radis in der Gehäusefront nicht mehr hinter einem Lüfter betreiben kann.

Deswegen soll solch so ein Kühler/Entkoppler her.


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube nicht das der Rodler viel bringt.
Mit einen Watercool Silentstar 2.0 bist du besser beraten, in meiner Quad Version werden 2 RaptorX und eine F1 auf angenehmes Geräuschnivau reduziert.


----------



## Phil_5 (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> btw. weißt jemand ob und wo es schlauchklemmleiste für 13/10 gibt?



Meinst du einen Anschlussverteiler ?

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Anschlussverteiler

EDIT:
Falls du eine Klemmleiste meinst wo du den Schlauch rein klemmen kannst (also quasi Halterung), dan versuchs mal im Baumarkt


----------



## Nucleus (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp, nemetona.

Doch das Teil ist mir zu teuer um ehrlich zu sein.
ich öffne mal nen Thread im Forum und frage nach Erfahrungswerten mit dem Rodler.


----------



## Madz (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> das Kühlmittel muss selbstständig vom AGB zur Pumpe fließen können, d.h. Pumpe tiefer wie AGB.


Kann ich widerlegen. Hatte im V350 einen Switech AGb unten und die Laing oben im Laufwerksschacht. Musste zwar mit dem Mund die Pumpe vollsaugen, bis sie selber ziehen konnte, aber es funktionierte.


----------



## Skaos (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

mahlzeit!!
hab nun endlich meine wakü-teile bekommen und die zeit gehabt alles zurecht zu basteln.. und dachte mir so ich frag ma ob die temps auf den ersten blick so okay sind..

hab erstma nur meine cpu (e8400, vorerst mit standardtakt) bewässert, da sitzt der yellowstone drauf, ansonsten bereichern noch die laing 1t und ein triple tfc mein case (13/10er schläuche) ..

temps hab ich folgende:
zimmer: ~23°C
wasser: 28,8°C
cpu idle: 38°C
cpu last: 48°C

sind die temps so dem set entsprechend oder kann man da eventuell noch was rausholen.. ich mein die luftbläschen sind sicher noch nich alle raus usw aber bin mir nich ganz sicher was man da so erwarten kann, weil mit meiner lukü (arctic cooling 7 pro) sahen die cpu temps zumindest im idle nich viel anders aus.. okay unter last war ich recht fix über 60°C und noch weiter. wie gesagt wollte nur ma ne meinung zu hören, wenn einer die zeit findet 

mfg Skaos


----------



## Digger (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

also dafür, dass du einen triple hast, sind die temps doch recht hoch  

was hast du denn für lüfter drauf bei welchem speed?

ich hatte auch einen E8400 und einen TFC 360 plus noch ne 4870 und hatte niedirgere temps vorallem unter last. da hatte ich nie mehr als 45°. 

ich habe einen EK supreme und hatte noiseblocker XL1 @ 700upm drauf. wassertemp war in etwa gleich.


*PS: @ einen mod der das liest, dass passt denk ich eher in den quatsch thread.*


----------



## Parnshion (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, ich meine nicht die Anschlussverteiler, sondern Klemmer um Schlauch festzuhalten, wie dieser hier: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchklemmleiste 10mm (8x1mm) Schlauchklemmleiste 10mm (8x1mm) 60003
aber eben für 13/10 Schläuche.


----------



## Phil_5 (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht die Anschlussverteiler, sondern Klemmer um Schlauch festzuhalten.



Versuchs mal im Baumarkt villeicht habe die ja was passendes für dich.


----------



## Madz (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dinger sind Geldverweschwendung. Hatte ch noch nie im EInsatz.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/75x50/5436_0.jpg​Wenn ich diesen MB-Kühler (*MIPS ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 *) nehmen würde, für das Asus P6T Deluxe V2, wo genau würde dieser dann plaziert, bzw. würde dieser "gestreifte" Kühler erhalten bleiben??





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.tietokonekauppa.fi/tkuvat/1687507.jpg​ 

DANKE​


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler würde beide "gestreiften" Luftkühler, also den schwarzen und den blauen, ersetzen.
Für die Spawas braucht es dann noch extra-Teile.


----------



## Madz (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf dir lieber Kühler von www.Watercool.de! Die sind günstiger und modular.


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Kann ich widerlegen. Hatte im V350 einen Switech AGb unten und die Laing oben im Laufwerksschacht. Musste zwar mit dem Mund die Pumpe vollsaugen, bis sie selber ziehen konnte, aber es funktionierte.



Dies wird sicherlich auch funktionieren, erschwert aber das befüllen des Kreislaufes, und ist damit kein Tip für einen Waküeinsteiger.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Madz (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Dies wird sicherlich auch funktionieren, erschwert aber das befüllen des Kreislaufes, und ist damit kein Tip für einen Waküeinsteiger.


Da hast du recht, das war jedesmal ne ziemliche Fummelei. Zum Glück verwende ich selbst angemischte Kühltmittel, so konnte ich erstal nur destilliertes Wasser einfüllen und das G48 später nachgießen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi

hätt da nochmal eine frage der ek supreme ist ja ein ziemlich restriktiver kühler und das liegt ja an diesen düsen.

Wie wärs wenn man die ausbaut leidet da die kühlung sehr drunter  
wäre echt mal interessant zu wissen weil die meisten anderen kühler ja auch ohne düsen düsen und nur der strukturgute leistungen erziehlen


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probiers doch einfach mal aus!


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa das werd ich wohl dann mal machen wenns nicht schon einer weiß, bin echt gespannt was raus kommt


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> bin echt gespannt was raus kommt


Deswegen sollst du ja Versuchskaninchen spielen.  Ich wills auch wissen.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie siehts eig mit strudelbildung in einer aquatube aus ?

ich wollte die waagerecht einbauen und die anschlüsse so etwas seitlich, so auf ca 4 uhr


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit welcher Pumpe?


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

laing


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es könnte, muss aber nicht einen Strudel geben.


----------



## bundymania (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

selbst mit der ollen Inno Durchflussmesserbremse und zig Kühlern hatte ich damals noch ordentlich Alarm im Aquatube 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlPUyNpto2k


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmmm, 
also mein agb wird ja nicht hochkant eingebaut... beim hochkannt is klar dass da action is.

wenn das ding aber liegend ist, dann wirds doch eher schwierig oder, nach meinen überlgeungen  
sone röhre ist ja nun sehr einfach, da sie ja rund ist und das den strudel unterstützt.

aber die leigende version hat nen ganz anderen inneraum, der das nicht unterstützen dürfte...

mhm, ich hoffe meine überlegungen stimmen, ich will das ding nicht umsonst kaufen...


----------



## DanielX (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Komplett-Kühler ist für ne GTX280 zu empfehlen?

Oder gibts da irgendein Review?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der Watercool Kühler. Wieso?


beste Leistung
zweitbester Durchfluss
modularer Aufbau und amit portierbarkeit auf andere Karten


----------



## DanielX (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du den hier?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X G200 Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 12169


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, genau.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reicht unter umständen eine Magicool slim DUAL für einen i7 + NB + 295 ?

eher weniger oder  würde denn ein triple dafür reichen ?


----------



## DanielX (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh, hut nur leider bei AT noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> reicht unter umständen eine Magicool slim DUAL für einen i7 + NB + 295 ?
> 
> eher weniger oder  würde denn ein triple dafür reichen ?



Dafür würde ich eher einen XSPC Quad oder Mora kaufen.



DanielX schrieb:


> Mhh, hut nur leider bei AT noch nicht lieferbar.


Bestell direkt bei Watercool!


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also einen TFC triple habe ich ja schon. der ist aber extern.

intern kommt aber noch ein radi rein, damit ich den auf den lans nutzen kann und zu hause dann den tfc.

der interne hätte dann 3 (bzw 2) NB XL1 drauf, das reicht glaub ich nicht aus ... :mhm:

der Externe TFC 360 ist mit 6 S-Flex bestückt und würde allein definitiv ausreichen aber den will ich auf lans eig nicht mitschleppen...


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von dem Geld für die zwei Radis hätte ich mir eher einen 9er gekauft und mich über die einfache Wartung und transport gefreut.


----------



## DanielX (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Bestell direkt bei Watercool!



Nur leider bekomm ich bei AT noch Prozente, naja mal sehen.


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab Freitag erst mit Rico(Watercool Cheffe) telefoniert und bei denen laufen die Maschinen momentan auf Vollast. Soviel, daß sie sogar noch einen Auftragsfertiger hinzugezogen haben. Trotzdem kommen sie nicht nach.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 9er passt aber nicht an mein A05 ! das guckt oben über ! 
außerdem wird die hardware erst jetzt aktualisiert, früher hat mein TFC ja loooocker ausgereicht.

also würde jetzt im extremfall ein slimtriple für den i7 , NB, und 295 ausreichen mit NBs @ 1000upm ?


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> ein 9er passt aber nicht an mein A05 ! das guckt oben über !


Wer sagt denn , daß du den festschrauben muss? Ich hatte auch einen Evo mit einem V350.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

egal ob festschrauben oder nich, mir gefallen die großen dinger nicht ! 



> also würde jetzt im extremfall ein slimtriple für den i7 , NB, und 295 ausreichen mit NBs @ 1000upm ?


 ?


----------



## Gutewicht (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind i7 und gtx295 @default oder oc?


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also i7 OC und gtx warscheinlich nur wenig bis gar nich


----------



## Gutewicht (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würd sagen, dass ein triple mit 3 NB @12v auf ner lan ausreichend ist. Sowohl Temps als auch Lautstärke dürften zwar nicht wirklich prickelnd sein, aber auf ner lan ist das ja nicht so wichtig. Zur not musst du den i7 etwas zurücktakten. Der hat doch e leistung en masse.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger 
ich habs mir auch schon überlegt eventuell einen größeren zu hohlen und an die seite zu pflanzen und der radi würde nicht überstehen
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » MagiCool » MagiCool Copper Xtreme Radiator Double 240
aber ist leider nicht grad billig

oder du baust dir aufn deckel ein dual und am hinteren lüfterplatz einen singel rein das dürfte doch dann reichen


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ich werd denke ich den slim wieder mal aufs dach schnallen, das dürfte gehen.

sollte es nicht reichen kommt noch nen slim rein...wobei dann die verschlauchung kritisch wird


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wobei dann die verschlauchung kritisch wird


Winkelorgie FTW!


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh gott neee, bloß nich. ich will eig keine winkel einsetzen, höchstens 45°.


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Winkel machen alles aufgeräumter und optisch ansprechender.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aufgeräumter - ja
ansprechender - nein

aber zum glück hat ja jeder seine eigene meinung. 

ich werds erstma mit einem normalen slim triple verscuhen, reicth das nicht, dann guck ich mal weiter


----------



## DanielX (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird mener Meinung nach nicht reichen, aber werden wir ja sehen.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja wir werden sehen, ist ja auch nur fürn notfall ! und auf ner lan kann man das in kauf nehmen.
ein bis zwei tage kann sone wakü ja riuhig mal bissel extremer in anspruch genommen werden.


dann noch eine frage an die physik-junkies :
wenn ich meine lüfter mit einem poti von 12V - 5 Volt regeln kann, was passiert, wenn ich dann noch einen 9V (oder 7V) adapter dazwischen mache ? 
dann müsste doch die max leistung auf 9 V sinken und die min leistung auf <5V oder ? 

kann man diesen anderen wert iwie errechnen ? also 12V blockiert auf 9 V und dann auf die 5V vom poti runtergerelt...

habt ihr das jetzt verstanden ?


----------



## nemetona (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird sinnlos kompliziert, das Poti ist als veränderbarer Wiederstand zu betrachen und der 9V Adapter als fester Wiederstand, beide in Reihenschaltung.
Simpler wär es mit einer Lüftersteuerung eine Min. und Max Drehzahl zu definieren.


----------



## DanielX (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hab ja schon nen GPUX² auf meiner 4870 also kann ich mir einfach das Umrüstset holen und den Kühler auf ner GTX280 weiter verwenden?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Nighthawk33 (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mla nochmal ne Frage, wie sieht denn das mit dem *EK Water Blocks EK-Mosfet X58 Kit *aus??


Also kann man die beiden Heatpipes einfach so wegmontieren, denn die sind ja auch mit der von North- und Southbridge verbunden??


DANKE


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst entweder alle Kühler auf deinem Mobo oder gar keinen ersetzen.
Einen Mittelweg gibt es dank durchgehender Heatpipe nicht(ausser du hast vor an selbiger rum zu säbeln).



> Ich hab ja schon nen GPUX² auf meiner 4870 also kann ich mir einfach das Umrüstset holen und den Kühler auf ner GTX280 weiter verwenden?


Genau so funktioniert das System, allerdings würde ich vorher checken ob du mit einem Verkauf des HD4870 Kühlers nicht günstiger fährst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Da es mir doch zu riskant ist und diese Methode nicht unbedingt weit verbreitet ist, setze ich dann doch lieber auf 2 Kreisläufe. Außerdem habe ich schon 2te pumpe und AGB. Musst die Pumpe IMMER unterhalb vom AGB sein oder kann es auch über AGB liegen???



Da ist nicht wirklich was riskant - man muss nur aufpassen, wenn man den unteren AGB öffnet (insbesondere wenn der obere offen ist  ), aber sonst sollte das alles normal funktionieren.
Das AMD-Moddingprojekt von PCGH-X hatte im Endeffekt 3 AGBs und auch keine Probleme




Nucleus schrieb:


> Doch das Teil ist mir zu teuer um ehrlich zu sein.
> ich öffne mal nen Thread im Forum und frage nach Erfahrungswerten mit dem Rodler.



Wenn du die Platte nur kühlen willst, brauchst du keine Silentstar Box, da reicht auch ein Core für z.B. 34€ (@Aquatuning)
Bedingung wäre, dass dein Wasser kalt genug bleibt.



Digger schrieb:


> reicht unter umständen eine Magicool slim DUAL für einen i7 + NB + 295 ?
> 
> eher weniger oder  würde denn ein triple dafür reichen ?



Wenn die "Umstände" 2000+rpm Lüfter erlauben: reicht.
Aber ich würde eher versuchen, einen Quad unterzubringen.



Madz schrieb:


> Ich hab Freitag erst mit Rico(Watercool Cheffe) telefoniert und bei denen laufen die Maschinen momentan auf Vollast. Soviel, daß sie sogar noch einen Auftragsfertiger hinzugezogen haben. Trotzdem kommen sie nicht nach.



Dann hör doch mal auf, soviel Werbung zu machen 
Wenn die einmal überlastet sind endet das ganz schnell damit, dass sie die nächste Generation verpennen


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Dann hör doch mal auf, soviel Werbung zu machen


Was soll ich machen? Die Kühler sind momentan nunmal "State of the art" und kaum zu übertreffen. 



> Wenn die einmal überlastet sind endet das ganz schnell damit, dass sie die nächste Generation verpennen


Eigentlich sollte ich schon vor 4 Wochen Testsamples der neuen Chipsatzkühlergeneration bekommen, aber ich muss wohl noch warten.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die "Umstände" 2000+rpm Lüfter erlauben: reicht.
> Aber ich würde eher versuchen, einen Quad unterzubringen.


ne hab nur 1000er.
aber nehm erstmal nen triple und teste dann.

bring mal nen quad in ein A05 unter  nen triple ghet schon von vorn bis hinten durch


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuch den quadratischen Magicool-Quad zu bekommen und ersetz eine Wand/den Deckel durch selbigen.


----------



## DanielX (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> bring mal nen quad in ein A05 unter  nen triple ghet schon von vorn bis hinten durch



Dann bauste den Quad an die Seite vom Case. 

MagiCool, XTREME QUAD 480 Radiator PC-IceBOX.de

MfG DanielX

*edit*

Da war wohl wer schneller.


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jungens übertreibt es mal nich.... 
EXTERN an der wand =  



> aber nehm erstmal nen triple und teste dann.


!


----------



## steinschock (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für ne Lan sollte der auch nicht viel schlechter wie ein guter Lu-Kühler sein und die Graka bleibt auf jeden Fall kühler.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Versuch den quadratischen Magicool-Quad zu bekommen und ersetz eine Wand/den Deckel durch selbigen.





DanielX schrieb:


> Dann bauste den Quad an die Seite vom Case.
> 
> MagiCool, XTREME QUAD 480 Radiator PC-IceBOX.de
> 
> ...



Warum denn Sowas Kleines. Am Besten hängste das A05 an den Mora 2 Pro.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> jungens übertreibt es mal nich....
> EXTERN an der wand =
> !


Wer spricht denn von extern? mit ein bisschen Geschick geht der auch auf die Innenseite .


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja aber auch nur auf der seite wo er sein fenster drinnen hatt und dann sieht man ja nixmehr von dem schönen inneren


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm klar, ich will aber mein window behalten...

jetz is aber gut, nich zu viel eifer  

@johnny, das hatten wir schon einige posts zurück


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Trennscheiben nehm ich fürn Dremel am besten, wenn ich Alu schneiden will?


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stinknormale  

kannst auch gerne  die teuren diamantscheiben nehmen, ka ob die wirklich viel besser sind/länger halten..


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, was heißt stinknormale 
Ich hatte gestern das erste Mal nen Dremel in der Hand, weiß der Teufel was die Teile alles können und was man wofür braucht 
Wie ich gesehn hab sind die Scheiben in Nummern organisiert, also z.B. 420 ist glaube ne Metall-Schnitt-Scheibe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Nummern kenn ich nicht, aber von den Diamantscheiben rate ich ab - deutlich teurer, aber in Metall nicht wirklich langlebig (werden ja auch für spröden Stein verkauft), dafür empfehle ich die Faserverstärkten, großen schwarzen Scheiben (Nummern sind was für Weicheier und Leute mit Gedächtniss  ).
Aber vorsicht: Die Dinger stauben ziemlich stark.
Die normalen, rotbraunen Scheiben zerlegen sich bei mir immer recht schnell.


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da steht schon noch auf der packung für was die jeweils sind.
bei meinem südberliner baumarkt gibts zb nur die dieamant- und eine normale sorte trennscheiben.
da is nich viel auswahl.

wegen dem zerlegen, am besten nicht iwie im schlitz den du gedremelt hast verkanten, immer nur leicht an der oberfläche bleiben, bzw nich viel weiter rein als die dicke des alus.

ja stauben tun die in der tat ordentlich 

ach und mit der dreh-richtung dremeln is auch meist besser.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das mit der Dremel-Richtung so gemeint? (man beachte den Pfeil auf der Scheibe, der die Frehrichtung anzeigt  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für die Tipps, werden mir mit Sicherheit helfen bei meinen ersten Geh-Versuchen


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja genau,
gegen die richtugn zerhaut (mir) gerne mal die scheiben.

theoretisch auch logisch, da die scheiben immer gegen die spitze kante dreht*hoffduverstehst*


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, klingt plausibel.

Sagt mal, wo wir grad dabei sind: Was würdet ihr für nen Radiausschnitt (triple) in den Deckel vom Lian-Li PC-60F(W) (leider kein Foto von oben, aber da ist kein weiteres Detail) schneiden? Weil einfach nur gerade durch sieht ja schon bissl doof aus (angenommen s gäbe keine Radi-Blenden  )


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin ja immer für den runden Schnitt mit Kantenschutz, also sowas in der Art:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Montageloch für 360er Triple Radiator ins Gehäuse 43010

Ist allerdings auch recht aufwendig den schön hin zu bekommen.


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vorallem mit nem dremel is das schwer.

wenn du sauber feilst, brauchst du keinen kantebnschutz.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja  Kreise sind vielleicht nicht gerade das einfachste für den Anfang. Finde sie zwar grundsätzlich schick, denke aber das passt gar nicht so gut zum Gehäuse. Tendenziell kantig sollte es sein denke ich. Und in gewissen Maße schlicht.
Feilen hatte ich eh vor.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann halt Achtecke(extremst schlechte Skizze im Anhang), und am besten noch eine Plexi-Blende rüber, dann passt es optisch.
Stell ich mir aber fast noch schwerer vor.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achteck klingt gar ned übel. Wobei ich die jeweiligen Übergangsschrägen (von einem Achteck zum nächsten) anstatt zu ner Spitze zulaufen zu lassen eher zu ner Kante plätten würde.
Wie meinst du das mit der Plexi-Blende?


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist nur so ein Gedankenspiel mit der Blende:
Eine aufgesetzte Plexiplatte mit entsprechenden Lüftungsschlitzen würde halt der Optik des Windows am nächsten kommen, aber ich hab keine Ahnung ob es sowas vorgefertigt überhaupt gibt.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermutlich müsste man es schneiden lassen/selber schneiden. Viel vom Plexi würde da aber wohl nicht über bleiben, soll ja schließlich primär Luft durchgelassen werden.


----------



## DanielX (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum ausschneiden:

1. Am besten so wie Olstyle gesagt hat das Loch nicht rund sondern eckig weil sowas einfacher zu machen ist. 

2. Mit ner Flex geht das ganze dann besser da du eine großere Schnittfläche hast und somit jedes mal nur einmal ansetzen musst.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur woher ne flex nehmen, mal ebend. 

mit dem dremel geht das schon recht fix. halbe std / ganze std. ich denk das ist z uverkraften.
     _
__/   \__ so würde ich das machen, wie du schon ridchtig erkannt hast b0s


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum einen, Flex nicht mal eben zur Hand, zum anderen wär mir die Flex glaube etwas zu groß/grob für diese schon noch relativ filigrane Arbeit. Gerade bei den Achtecken gibts ja keine langen Schnitte am Stück.

Hab mir ma kurz ne grobe Veranschaulichung gezimmert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja so ist das super  hab ich auch so.


----------



## DanielX (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Also ne Flex liegt ja wohl bei jedem 5ten im Haushalt, zumindest kenn ich das so. 

2. Such dir wenn der mit der Flex umgehn kann, hab ich auch gegmacht und das Ergebniss ist wie ich finde besser als bei nem Dremel.

MfG DanielX


----------



## b0s (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, gesehen . Du hast allerdings die Zwischenstücke rechteckig ausgeführt. Das werd ich mir bis zur Umsetzung noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen...

edit: Ich wohn seit nem halben Jahr nimmer zu Haus (siehe Profilangabe zum Ort) und kann mir deshalb nicht mehr mal eben die Flex von meinem Vater leihen. Ich denke mit der nötigen Sorgfalt und Geduld lässt sich das mit dem Dremel auch schön hinkriegen.


----------



## Digger (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Jup, gesehen . Du hast allerdings die Zwischenstücke rechteckig ausgeführt. Das werd ich mir bis zur Umsetzung noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


ohja stimmt.  

hm dann war das doch bei meinem alten case


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> da steht schon noch auf der packung für was die jeweils sind.
> bei meinem südberliner baumarkt gibts zb nur die dieamant- und eine normale sorte trennscheiben.
> da is nich viel auswahl.



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Berlin noch einen zweiten Baumarkt hat 



> wegen dem zerlegen, am besten nicht iwie im schlitz den du gedremelt hast verkanten, immer nur leicht an der oberfläche bleiben, bzw nich viel weiter rein als die dicke des alus.



Bei mir haben sich schon Scheiben zerlegt, wenn ich sie nur an der Kante angesetzt habe - allgemein setzt ich sie aber auch lieber möglichst tief an, weil es dann wesentlich leichter ist, in einer gerade Linie zu schneiden.



b0s schrieb:


> Ist das mit der Dremel-Richtung so gemeint? (man beachte den Pfeil auf der Scheibe, der die Frehrichtung anzeigt  )



Ist richtig.
Das merkst du aber auch nach 3 Sekunden selbst:
In Gegenrichtung dreht sich der Dremel in den Schlitz rein -> Wenn er sich ganz leicht verkantet, drückt er sich rein, verkantet noch mehr und ...
So rum dreht er sich aus dem Schlitz raus aufs freie Blech -> Wenn er sich verkantet, löst er sich selbst und ist somit wesentlich leichter zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Madz (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute erklärt mich für bekloppt, aber da ich dringend Geld für mein Rennrad brauche, überlege ich meine Wakü zu verkaufen.  Innerhalb von 3-4 Monaten hätte ich das Zeug aber wieder da. ^^

Würde mir einschliesslich Board und Graka gut 650€ bringen.... *grübel*


----------



## bundymania (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh ! Meinste das hälst du so lange aus....komplett trocken, ohne einen Tropfen......Wasser ?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Madz, verkaufst du dein Lian Li dann auch?


----------



## Madz (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das bleibt bei mir.

Wer das restliche Zeug will:

Forum de Luxx


----------



## Parnshion (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Madzilein.......
könntest du vielleicht auch ein Verkaufthread hier im pcgh erstellen? komme leider nicht im Hluxx rein, noch kein 2 monate dort 
würd mich schon interessieren was du da so alles hast 

Musst wohl sehr leiden nehme ich an, wenn du dich schon von dein Wakü trennen musst.
mfg


----------



## Digger (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn sich madz den frauen und sport zuwendet, wird er wohl kaum leiden


----------



## Parnshion (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiss nicht wie es mit sport so ist, aber bei Frauen, ........hat man zwar anfang noch spass und freude, dafür umso länger die Leidenszeit hinterher


----------



## DanielX (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der was?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 (mit Alurahmen) 35038


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist quasi baugleich mit dem viel gelobten Magicool...


----------



## DanielX (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wunderbar das dachte ich mir schon, optisch sieht er ja eh gleich aus.

Dann hau ich mir den noch aufs Dach drauf und für 18,90€ ist er auch nen Schnäppchen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Leuchtkraft von den Schläuchen??


Es gibt ja die normalen PVC Schläuche und dann noch diese Masterkleer Schläuche, diese sollen ja besser zum verlegen sein, aber wie sieht das da mit der Leuchtkraft aus??

Oder gibt es einen optimalen Leuchteffekt sowieso erst mit einem UV-Zusatz?


DANKE


----------



## DaxTrose (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sie UV-Aktiv sind leuchten die Schläuche, man sieht aber die Kühlflüssigkeit nicht. Somit braucht man kein UV-Zusatz im Wasser. Wie stark die UV-Aktiven Masterkleer leuchten, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Digger (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welchen vorteil bietet eig die ALU-aquatube im vergleich zur delrin-version ?

ist die delrin version leichter ? kühlt das alu (sitzt neben einem lüfter ) ?


----------



## Madz (28. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Madzilein.......
> könntest du vielleicht auch ein Verkaufthread hier im pcgh erstellen? komme leider nicht im Hluxx rein, noch kein 2 monate dort
> würd mich schon interessieren was du da so alles hast
> 
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...rad-gtx-260-p5q-pro-watercool.html#post749308


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> welchen vorteil bietet eig die ALU-aquatube im vergleich zur delrin-version ?



Gewinde aus Metall, verschiedene Farben - ansonsten würde ich einfach mal sagen, dass das die alte, ursprüngliche Version ist, die neben der neuen Ausführung aber eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr hat.


----------



## Thornscape (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Delrin hat den Vorteil, dass die Alu-Kupfer-Problematik in Kreisläufen nicht mehr zum Tragen kommt und man sich keine Sorgen mehr zu machen braucht.


----------



## Shibi (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub für die Frage lohnt es sich keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen:

Kann es sein, dass der integrierte Wassertemperatursensor in der Aquastream XT Ultra etwas zu hohe Werte anzeigt? Er zeigt mir 34°C Wassertemperatur an, aber die Grafikkarte gerade mal 32°C GPU Temperatur und der Prozessor 32°C bei Core 0 und 31°C bei Core 1. Eigentlich dürfte die CPU und GPU doch nicht unter der Wassertemperatur liegen?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nemetona (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, liest man gelegentlich das der Sensor der XT ewas großzügig aufrundet, meiner was damals auch ca. 3-4k oberhalb des realen Wertes ( mit Fieberthermometer nachgemessen ). 
Der Temperaturfühler lässt sich aber in der Aquasuite kalibrieren.


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shibi

Ist bei mir genauso - liegt wohl daran, dass die Wärme der Pumpenelektronik den Messwert beeinflusst.

Man kann den Wert auch kalibrieren - oder gleich nen extra Thermometer anschließen


----------



## Shibi (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kalibriere ich denn den Wert? Ich hab ja nichts um den realen Wert festzustellen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nemetona (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den realen Wert kannst du mit einen Digitalen Fieberthermometer im AGB messen.


----------



## Monsterclock (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand abschätzen ob ein 120 Radi mit einem NB multiframe und ein 360 Radi mit ausgeschalteten Lüftern ein ganzes sys im Idle kühlt?


----------



## DanielX (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für Idle solte es reichen können wenn der 360er Radi aufm Dach liegt, kommt aber aufs System an also poste mal.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Monsterclock (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sys das unter wasser ist (sein soll)
AM2 6400+
GTX 280 (bald mit kühler)


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müsste man mal ausprobieren.
Moment... *Lüfter aus mach*

Also eins steht schon mal fest:
Akustisch merke ich da nichts von, da ist das NT zu laut(ein Seasonic S12, also nicht gerade ein Krachmacher).

Mein System ist auch nicht ganz gleich. Mein Prozzi ist ein Q6600 und dafür hab ich einen Dual zum Triple statt dem Single.

EDIT: Also nach 20 Minuten reinem Passivbetrieb bin ich jetzt bei 37°C Wassertemperatur und sie steigt noch weiter. Passivbetrieb mit "normalen" Radiatoren ist also auch im Idle-Betrieb nicht zu empfehlen.
Zum Vergleich: Bei ~600RPM kühlt das gleiche Setup das Wasser unter Vollast auf um die 31°C.

Das Belüften des Single würde wohl reichem um Überhitzung zu vermeiden, aber leiser ist es auf jeden Fall wenn du den Triple auch belüftest und dafür alle Lüfter weiter runter regelst/regeln lässt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Kann jemand abschätzen ob ein 120 Radi mit einem NB multiframe und ein 360 Radi mit ausgeschalteten Lüftern ein ganzes sys im Idle kühlt?



Hängt davon ab, wie gut frei der 360er positioniert ist.
Sinn macht das abschalten von Lüftern aber frühestens dann, wenn alle anderen (inklusive Netzteil) schon mit <<400rpm drehen.



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich glaub für die Frage lohnt es sich keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen:
> 
> Kann es sein, dass der integrierte Wassertemperatursensor in der Aquastream XT Ultra etwas zu hohe Werte anzeigt? Er zeigt mir 34°C Wassertemperatur an, aber die Grafikkarte gerade mal 32°C GPU Temperatur und der Prozessor 32°C bei Core 0 und 31°C bei Core 1. Eigentlich dürfte die CPU und GPU doch nicht unter der Wassertemperatur liegen?



Die realen Temperaturen von CPU und GPU dürfen das nicht.
Aber wenn die angezeigten Temperaturen der Sensoren innerhalb von ±10K des realen Wertes liegen, sollte man damit sehr zufrieden sein. (GPU weiß ich genau, könnte aber ähnlich sein. Die digitalen Sensoren in den CPUs sind jedenfalls nur dafür ausgelegt, rechtzeitig vor Überhitzung auszulösen - d.h. bei Temperaturen, die deutlich tiefer legen gehen sie nicht genau. Und sie geben auch nur an, wie weit der aktuelle Messwert von der kritischen Temperatur entfernt ist - ohne dass letztere genau bekannt wäre, was eine Umrechung in "°C", wie von diversen Programmen gemacht, ad absurdum führt. Die analogen Sensoren sind zumindest in der Hinsicht besser, aber per se recht ungenau und für die Mainboardhersteller beliebig per Bios manipulierbar. Temperaturänderungen von 10K durch ein Bios-Update sind ebenso beobachtet worden, wie Temperaturmessungen, die 5K unter der Temperatur des Kühlerbodens lagen)


----------



## Hektor123 (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hab ne kurze frage zum aktuellen Watercool HK Rev. 3.
Ist er Multisockel fähig? Habe vllt vor meine G-Flow Gurke auszutauschen, doch bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob er neben meinem jetzigen 775 System später umrüstbar sein wird.
Danke

Edit:
"Ein modularer Aufbau ermöglicht das leichte Öffnen des HEATKILLER®, ein Wechsel auf ein anderes Halterungssystem ist jederzeit möglich und mit wenigen Handgriffen erledigt. Separat erhältliche Halterungen und Ersatzteile garantieren, auch noch nach mehreren Jahren, einen problemlosen Betrieb."
Watercool-HP


----------



## Madz (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Moin, hab ne kurze frage zum aktuellen Watercool HK Rev. 3.
> Ist er Multisockel fähig? Habe vllt vor meine G-Flow Gurke auszutauschen, doch bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob er neben meinem jetzigen 775 System später umrüstbar sein wird.
> Danke


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Watercool bringt für jeden neuen Sockel Halteklammern heraus.


----------



## Demcy (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin ... kurze Frage. 

Kann man diese Pumpe -->DangerDen DD-CPX1 12V<-- ( oder genrelle alle) auf auf der seite liegend verbauen ?


----------



## Madz (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die meisten Pumpen kann man auf der Seite verbauen.


----------



## Demcy (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich das iwie testen ? klar ich kann die schläuche in einen eimer halten und die pumpe auf die eite legen ... aber könnte ich so lufteinschlüsse in der pumpe haben etc. pp ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall. Watercool bringt für jeden neuen Sockel Halteklammern heraus.



Aber zur Zeit nicht rückwirkend 
HK2.5 Besitzer, die auf So1366 umsteigen wollen, gucken in die Röhre 
Wenn man die Entwicklungszyklen bei WC bedenkt, ist es aber eher unwahrscheinlich, dass der HK3.0 nen Nachfolger hat, bevor der nächste Sockel kommt 



Demcy schrieb:


> kann ich das iwie testen ? klar ich kann die schläuche in einen eimer halten und die pumpe auf die eite legen ... aber könnte ich so lufteinschlüsse in der pumpe haben etc. pp ?



Guck dir den Innenaubau an - kann sich irgendwo Luft sammeln?
Bei ner Eheim z.B. hätte ich Bedenken, sie mit dem Einlass nach aufzubauen - dann stellt der Bereich mit Lager und Antrieb nämlich eine 6cm lange Sackgasse am oberen Ende dar, in der sich leicht was fangen könnte.
(Eheim erlaubt übrigens ausschließlich den Betrieb mit Auslass nach oben)


----------



## Demcy (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gehts schon los die pumpe ist nicht zu öffnen  

Und der auslass soll ncht nach oben sondern seitlich genau wie der einlass . Die pumpe soll ja auf der seite liegen so das ein nd auslass auf einer ebene sind... einlass links auslass rechts ...


----------



## b0s (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kanns doch nicht sein, diese verdammten Perfect Seal Tüllen 
A-C hat sie nicht da und noch nichtmal ne Ahnung wann die wieder reinkommen sollen und bei Aquatuning steht als Liefertermin *15.06. !*

grrrr ich glaub ich klapper mal den marktplatz ab 
*fluchend von dannen zieh*


----------



## maschine (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Yepp ich warte auch schon mehrere Wochen auf meine...

Auf Anfrage bei Aquatuning hieß es: "Voraussichtlich wird der Artikel nächste Woche lagernd sein, da eine Lieferung für nächste Woche angesetzt ist."


----------



## b0s (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich gedulde mich mal noch bis Anfang nächster Woche und frage Jochen (vom A-C-Shop) dann nochmal wies ausschaut. Wenn die Lieferzeit über 1 Woche oder unbekannt ist werd ich mich mal nach alternativen Erwerbswegen umschauen...


----------



## t0mm1 (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

He

Ich hab da mal nee Frage zu der 
"Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth  - black - Xflow" Serie,kann da mir mal einer was sagen wie die so sind,hab nichts darüber gefunden.

Danke Gruß


----------



## Madz (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Black Ice Radis sind nicht empfehlenswert, da sie erst mit hohen Drehzahlen gut performen.


----------



## Robär (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@b0s und maschine

Was ist an den Dingern so toll, warum nicht einfach andere nehmen?


----------



## maschine (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil der Schlauch auf denen nun mal besonders gut halten soll, auch ohne Schlauchschellen.


----------



## Madz (30. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht nur soll, der hält wirklich extrem gut. Normal bin ich auch sehr paranoid, aber auf den PS traue ich mich auch auf die Federbandschellen zu verzichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



t0mm1 schrieb:


> He
> 
> Ich hab da mal nee Frage zu der
> "Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth  - black - Xflow" Serie,kann da mir mal einer was sagen wie die so sind,hab nichts darüber gefunden.
> ...



Wie alle Black ICE erst bei >1200rpm von Interesse, bei niedrigerer Lüfterdrehzahl haben sie ~die gleiche Leistung wie ein deutlich billigerer Magicool oder, bei <400/600rpm sogar eine geringere. Die X-Flow unterscheiden sich nur durch die Art der Durchströmung und schneiden in allen mir bekannten Tests schlechter ab, als die normale Ausführung. Länger sind sie außerdem.


----------



## RomeoJ (1. Mai 2009)

*Frage...bidde...*

Hey,


ich habe ein dickes Problem, oder ich sage mal so, ein problem in meinen Augen.

ich bin nun umgestiegen auf 16/13 Black Nickel Fittings und 15,9/11.1 Masterkleer. was als erstes für miche cht brutal aussieht.

Nur das problem ist jetzt, das ich die Fittinge auf dem CPU Kühler Hk3.0 nicht schliessen kann. Sie sind extrem zu DICK mit der Verschraubung..

Ich habe sie jetzt erstmal den Schlauch mit Kablebinder "Strippen" festgemacht.

Hier mal 2 Bilder...

CPU:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Was absolut dicht ist, aber für mich pers. eine Notlösung ist.

Jetzt meine Frage, gibt es eine möglichkeit solche Anschlüsse passend für den CPU Kühler zu kaufen..???

Wie habt ihr das gelöst..??

Danke für Euer feedback..


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom Heatkiller 3.0 gibt es seit einiger Zeit eine Revision af der 16/10er Fittinge passen.
An der Laing würde ich sowiso einen Austauschdeckel einsetzen, wie einen EK-X-Top V2, dann lassen sich dort auch die Fittinge einsetzen.


----------



## Monsterclock (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würds an deiner Stelle damit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring 12mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring 63011 versuchen.


----------



## RomeoJ (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp...das habe ich auch gerade gefunden...ich werde mal 2x 13mm Tüllen testen und gucken ob die dicht sind.

Ich denke ne andere Lösung wird man nicht finden für den CPU Kühler...

Danke dir für die schnelle Gedankenunterstützung...


----------



## steinschock (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab DD16/10 auf PS-Tüllen, eigentlich wollte ich Federbandschellen nehmen, aber die 15-17mm sind zu klein.
Aber es geht auch ohne, da man die eh kaum wieder abbekommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich hab DD16/10 auf PS-Tüllen, eigentlich wollte ich Federbandschellen nehmen, aber die 15-17mm sind zu klein.
> Aber es geht auch ohne, da man die eh kaum wieder abbekommt.



Wie die 15-17 mm Federbandschellen gehen nicht über DD 16/10 mit 15,9 mm.
Nur wenn die PS-Tüllen drin sind oder über andere Tüllen auch nicht?
Weil dann muss ich mir was überlegen.


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jonny,
die Federbandschellen 18+ passen bestens mit DD 16/10 Schlauch auf PS-Tüllen, obwohl diese nicht nötig wären.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @Jonny,
> die Federbandschellen 18+ passen bestens mit DD 16/10 Schlauch auf PS-Tüllen, obwohl diese nicht nötig wären.



Ich mein wegen den Winkeln und den CPC Kuplungen die bei mir verwendet werden sollen.


----------



## RomeoJ (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@steinschock

sieht aber auch gut aus...schick schick..ich bin mehr der Konservativ G40..Masterklee "klar" blaue..


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow.

Ich habe gestern Abend ein paar Fotos vom Inneren meiner Kiste gemacht.
Damit das auch nach was aussieht habe ich das Kabel des dicken Mainboard-Stromsteckers anders verlegt.

Dabei bin ich an meinen AGB gekommen, was zur Folge hatte, dass die eine Hälfte der oberen Halterung abgebrochen ist.

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass da irgendwie Spannung drauf gewesen wäre... 

Halten tut er trotzdem... nervt mich dennoch ziemlich.

Egal - im Laufe des Jahres gibt es eh ein neues Gehäuse und dafür dann auch einen anderen AGB 

Á propos neues Gehäuse:

Ich habe in der aktuellen PCGHX gelesen, dass das Silverstone TJ07 möglicherweise dieses Jahr nen Nachfolger bekommen wird.
Weiß da jemand zufällig was dazu?


----------



## BamBuchi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir en guten Radi bis 50, € ??

3 x 120 mm soll es werden.

Danke


----------



## Digger (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

magicool slim 350


----------



## BamBuchi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

350 ? ned 360 ? 

Meinst den?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041


----------



## lordofthe1337 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat sich vertippt


----------



## Aequitas (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand ob die schwarz vernickelt sind , oder ob es nur auf den Bildern so aussieht, steht leider nichts dabei.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - WAN MIPS ASUS P6T Series Mosfet 2 Nickel MIPS ASUS P6T Series Mosfet 2 Nickel 15188
Danke 
Dominique


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben afaik gar nichts in schwarz-vernickelt.


----------



## BamBuchi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie baut man auf eine Laing Pro den Deckel mit dem AGB drauf?

Weil ich wollt mir die Kaufen

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro AGB 49020


Aber habe keine Ahnung wie man den Deckel auf die Laing baut 

Daxtrose hat doch eine Ultra, wie hat er das den gemacht


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

ich wollt mal fragen wie man noch den Durchfluss messen kann?

Hab keine Lust ne motzteure Steuerung oder Wasserpumpe zu kaufen

Es gibt ja solche Durchflussmesser die man ans Mainboard anschließen kann, Hat da jemand erfahrung damit?

z.B. sowas

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlowMeter PRO rev3.6 Durchflussmessturbine Innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev3.6 Durchflussmessturbine 71011


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wie baut man auf eine Laing Pro den Deckel mit dem AGB drauf?
> 
> Weil ich wollt mir die Kaufen
> 
> ...




Also ich habe mir dummerweise gleich die Ultra gekauft und erst dann diesen Bericht entdeckt! 
Der Umbau ist sehr einfach. Du musst einfach nur die Schrauben vom Deckel der Laing lösen und den neuen Deckel samt AGB drauf schrauben! Vom Deckel musst Du noch die Schottverschraubung losschrauben damit vom AGB zur Pumpe der Durchfluss gewährleistet ist - versteht sich dann aber von selbst! 
Ich habe Dir mal Bilder mit angehängt!


----------



## nemetona (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen wie man noch den Durchfluss messen kann?
> 
> ...




Der FlowMeter Durchflussmesser gibt nur ein Tachosignal an den Lüfteranschluss des Mobos weiter, der Wert wird in U/min angezeigt und muss noch durch die Pulsrate von 2800 Pulsen/Liter Dividiert werden um den Durchflusswert in l/min zu erhalten.
Wenn dich das selbst umrechnen nicht stört ist diese Art der Durchflussmessung ok, Überwachungs und Alarmfunktionen wie herunterfahren bei Lüfter- Pumpenstillstand lassen sich mit den meisten Boards auch realisieren.


----------



## Hektor123 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen wie man noch den Durchfluss messen kann?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte den in Einsatz, allerdings nicht ans Mainboard sondern an den Innovatek Fan-O-Matic Micro. Damit kann man natürlich den Durchfluss übers MB messen, da musst du aber glaub ich den Wert erst umrechnen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich verkaufe diesen Durchflussmesser momentan, da er nur für 10/8er Schläuche passt, ich aber auf 13/10 gewechselt bin. Für 20€ is es deiner 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...zubehoer-und-lueftersteuerung.html#post573348
Gruß

Edit: 2 Minuten zu lang getippt


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar das umrechnen ist mir egal, hab eher kein Bock ein sau teures gerät zu kaufen nur um das auszulessen wie aquaero. 
Vorallem da der wert eigendlich schnurzpiepegal ist

Dank euch beiden

@Hektor

Ich weiß das du zufällig einen verkaufst  hab deshalb ja erst über sowas nachgedacht

Sag mal die anschlüsse kann man nicht gegen einen winkel austauschen oder?

Weil dann muss ich mir überlegen wo und wie ich dieses hässliche teil am besten in mein gehäuse reinbekomm ohne das man es großartig sieht

PS: Wenn du mir diese Fragen beantwortest hast dann nehm ich ihn  Schick mir dann Bitte deine Kontodaten per PN


----------



## BamBuchi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir dummerweise gleich die Ultra gekauft und erst dann diesen Bericht entdeckt!
> Der Umbau ist sehr einfach. Du musst einfach nur die Schrauben vom Deckel der Laing lösen und den neuen Deckel samt AGB drauf schrauben! Vom Deckel musst Du noch die Schottverschraubung losschrauben damit vom AGB zur Pumpe der Durchfluss gewährleistet ist - versteht sich dann aber von selbst!
> Ich habe Dir mal Bilder mit angehängt!




Oh man. 

Danke DaxTrose, habe alles verstanden, und danke für den Tipp mit den Umlöten. 

Und die Bilder sind echt wunderschön.

Vielen Dank  


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## DanielX (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem umlöten bin ich auch am überlegen wenn ich jetzt noch zusätzlich meinen dritten Radi ins System mit einbinde.

@Soldat0815

Du kannst einfach Winkel-Schlauchverbinder nehmen um das ganze zu verstecken.

MfG DanielX


----------



## t0mm1 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie alle Black ICE erst bei >1200rpm von Interesse, bei niedrigerer Lüfterdrehzahl haben sie ~die gleiche Leistung wie ein deutlich billigerer Magicool oder, bei <400/600rpm sogar eine geringere. Die X-Flow unterscheiden sich nur durch die Art der Durchströmung und schneiden in allen mir bekannten Tests schlechter ab, als die normale Ausführung. Länger sind sie außerdem.



Danke

Verdammt dann muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen,hab mir mit unterschiedlichen Anschlüssen das Schlauch verlegen einfacher vorgestellt,sollten im Cosmos S,hinten ein 120ger und im Laufwerksschacht ein 240ger rein kommen,nur so als 'kleine' Unterstützung vom TFC 360 im Deckel,größe währe ja egal Platz is da ja genug.

Gruß T0mm1


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> @Soldat0815
> 
> Du kannst einfach Winkel-Schlauchverbinder nehmen um das ganze zu verstecken.
> 
> MfG DanielX



ja sowas in der richtung hab ich vor aber das seh ich wenn ichs in meinen händen halte


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Wakü-Schlauch empfehlen? 


Soll ein 11/8 Schlauch werden.


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welcher Beziehung gut?

Biegereadius, Dürchsichtigkeit etc?

Und warum net 13/10 ?

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> In welcher Beziehung gut?
> 
> Biegereadius, Dürchsichtigkeit etc?
> 
> ...





Den find ich nicht bei Aquatuning.

Kannst du den Link bitte hier unten reinstellen, wenn es geht von Aquatuning, weil ich da meine Wakü bestellen werde.

Weiss ned wieso 13/10


----------



## Digger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder gleich für ultimativen biederadiu : 16/10.

von der marke her : masterkleer / TFC (=DangerDen) / Tygon egal in welchen größen.

im prinzip alle MARKEN-schläuche. NoNames sind nich der kracher.


edit : hier http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c268_13mm--3-8--.html


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt der Schlauch auf die Anschlüsse?

Weil der Schlauch hat 11,2 / 8

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 11,2/8mm klar (5/16"ID) 58006



Und der Anschluss hat 1,5


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Anschraubtülle AG 1/4" auf 11/8mm 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 62035


Oder was passt ?


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab ganz normalen PVC SChlauch benutzt, die Masterkleer und Tygon sollen nur nochmal etwas besser im Bigeradius sein soweit ich weiß.

Warum 13/10, ich find einfach je dicker desto besser siehts aus und bei 13/10 gibts noch genug Anschlüße zu kaufen.

*edit*

Ja die würden zusammen passen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was passt den Zusammen. 

Könnt ihr mal Posten was für ein Schlauch mit was für einem Anschluss zusammen passt. ?


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Was passt den Zusammen.
> 
> Könnt ihr mal Posten was für ein Schlauch mit was für einem Anschluss zusammen passt. ?




Den Schlauch den du gepostet hast und der Anschluß den du gepostet hast. 

Der Schlauch hat 11,2/8 und der Anschluß 11/8 also passt es.


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, und es ist egal ob der Schlauch 11,2 / 8 mm hat anstatt 11/8 und die Anschlüsse 11/8mm (8x1,5mm)


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Wandstärke nur minimal dicker ist ist es nicht schlimm da die Anschluße den Schlauch ja eh zusammen quetschen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut,

Ned , dass es nicht passt^^


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willste den alles kühlen?


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPU Only, dass hab ich mir vorgestellt^^


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ok aber nim besser einen Heatkiller 3.0 als CPU-Kühler.

Und wenn du den AGB direkt auf der Pumpe haben willst, hol die noch nen Schwam für in den AGB rein damit darinen kein Strudel entsteht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso den ein HeatKiller?

Ich find den Enzotech besser.


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## Digger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde nen anderen cpu kühler nehmen. seine leistung ist leider ncht so der hammer...

z zt is der heatkiller das maß der dinge. der neue alphacool yellowstone is auch sehr gut.

und weg mit dem thermochill. gibt bessere radis und praktischer sind alle anderen radis auch.
für cpu-only reicht eig auch nen dual aus, bzw wenn du zukunftssicher sein möchtest, kannste erstmal auch nen magicool slim nehmen.


----------



## No_Limit (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte mir einer von euch mit einem aquaero einen gefallen tun? 

Für mein WaKü-Case benötige ich die Einbautiefe des aquaero, leider konnte ich diese nirgends finden. Wäre echt super wenn das einer messen könnte und mir dann eine PM schreiben würde, thx im voraus. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@BamBuchi

Kühlertest: OCZ, Alphacool Yellowstone, Ybris Eclips,EK Supreme, Heatkiller 3.0, Inno - AwardFabrik - Forum

Darum, weil dein Kühler der zweit schlechteste ist und der Heatkiller ganz weit oben ist. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Monsterclock (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und das ist praktisch schlechtester den innovatek baut mit Absicht schlecht Kühler


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Heatkiller den ??


----------



## Monsterclock (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den LT, wenn dir die CU-Version gefällt kannst auch die nehmen oder wenn du sparen willst den LC


----------



## Digger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool Heatkiller 3.0


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kuck doch bitte einfach in den Test, da stehen alle drei Versionen des Heatkiller 3.0 drinnen.

Ich selbst hab den LC, der nur ca. 1°C schlechter kühlt als die beiden anderen aber nur ca. 34€ kostet. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist da die Backplatte dabei?  [775]

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5078_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA775-Rev--3-0-LT.html


----------



## Monsterclock (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glaube net, bei meiner AM2 ausführung nicht aber mein Board hatte schon eine.


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein die Backplatte ist Zubehör also auch nicht dabei. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat er überhaupt was an Zubehör? 

Brauch ich nochwas anstatt das?


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 16084


Schrauben zum Montieren sind aber dabei o.O


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar Schrauben und alles sind beim HK zum befestigen dabei und die Backplate brauchen tuhst du nicht die verteilt die Kraft nur besser aufs MB und gibt vieleicht noch mal etwas mehr Anpressdruck. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du eine Backplatte?


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, weiß nicht wofür. 

Da was runter scrollen dan siehste wie der montiert aussieht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/45537-tagebuch-danielxs-armorx-2.html#post643823

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht so hübsch wie der Luna^^


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr macht mich ganz irre 

Enteweder jetzt den Sapphire

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 10190

oder den HeatKiller 3.0


----------



## Robär (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Enzo kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## Monsterclock (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den HK LT kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## DanielX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich bleib dabei hol dir nen HK 3.0.


----------



## BamBuchi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Darkside (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi habe eine kurze frage.

Passt dieser EK Water Blocks EK-FC280

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - Acetal 12170

auf eine EVGA GTX280 Superclocked ?

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Digger (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar passt der


----------



## Darkside (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow das ging ja schnell.

Wusste nicht ob die im Referenz design gefertigt ist. Hmm dann kann ich ja mal mein Wakü Erweiterungsprojekt starten.

Ich verrate nur soviel. Der Radiator stammt von einem Auto der Marke VW mit einer netten 3,2Liter Maschine.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der GTX280 wurde das PCB-Design seitens Nvidia niemals freigegeben.
Das ist auch schon fast der Hauptgrund warum ich eine habe.

Auf ATI-Seite eine passende Kühler-Karten Kombination zu finden ist dagegen schon eine Leistung.


----------



## Nucleus (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf ATI-Seite eine passende Kühler-Karten Kombination zu finden ist dagegen schon eine Leistung.



Das wurde mir erst bewusst, als meine aquagratiX für meine 4870X2 kam.

Irgendwie wollten die Schrauben nicht in alle Bohrungen gehen...


----------



## steinschock (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für ne 280 lieber ein WC GPU X2 nehmen, ist der beste und auch lang genug, das man das PCB nicht so verbiegt wie bei vielen anderen.


----------



## Darkside (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja den würde ich ja auch gerne nehmen, der ist aber momentan bei Aquatuning net lieferbar und ich würde schon gerne da bestellen.


Gruß Darkside


----------



## DanielX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir einfach für 40€ die Umrüstplattefür meinen GPUX² 4870 geholt und hab dann nen vollwertigen GPUx² G200. 

PS: Warte alerdings noch 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach direkt beim Hersteller kaufen:
<h5><b>Viel Spaß beim Einkaufen und Stöbern!</b></h54>


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, zu meinem HeatKiller 3.0 LT bestell ich die Backplate 


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 16084

Frage: Wie ist das mit der Isoliationsplatte, wird die auf die Silberne Backplate drauf geklebt oder wie 

MfG


----------



## Digger (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa meist wird die einfach nur dazwischen gelegt. mehr nich.


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> joa meist wird die einfach nur dazwischen gelegt. mehr nich.




Ich weiss ned so genau was du jetzt meinst.^^


----------



## Digger (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja die wird nicht geklebt. die wird einfach zwischen board und backplate gelegt, schrauebn natürlich durch die entsprechenden löcher.


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also so gesagt auf die Backplate


----------



## Digger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, richtig.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@BamBushi

Wenn Du sicher stellen willst, dass die Bohrungen passen, nimm lieber die Backplate von Phobya.


----------



## BamBuchi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt das auch mit dem HeatKiller und dem Phobya o.O


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Phobya Backplate hat im Grunde genommen jeweils zwei Bohrungen (schau mal auf das Bild).

Die Backplate von meinem alten Scythe Ninja CU hätte ich mit meinem Cuplex HD nicht verbauen können, weil die Löcher an den falschen Stellen waren.

Wenn Du also auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm die Phobya Backplate


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Heatkiller 3 würde ich sie aber nicht nehmen - der kommt mit vorgefertigten Hülsen-Schraubenkombinationen daher, die von oben durchs Mainboard in ein Gewinde der Backplate geschraubt werden.
Hat die keins - so wie die von Phobya - kann man die orignale Halterung also nicht nutzen, Vorteile wie z.B. Demontage des Kühlers bei eingebautem Mainboard entfallen.

Und wieso passen irgendwelche Löcher nicht?
Die Position selbiger ist durch das Mainboard vorgegeben und von Intel spezifiziert


----------



## Nucleus (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wusste ich nicht - deswegen versuchte ich das auch unter Vorbehalt zu formulieren.

Ich hab' keinen Plan weshalb die damals nicht passen wollten.

Wenn ich das mal auseinander nehme, schaue ich nochmal nach.

Ist schon ne Weile her und ich werde auch nicht jünger


----------



## BamBuchi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also jetzt doch den : 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 Watercool Backplate LGA 775 M4 16084


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau.
Warum du überhaupt eine andere zum HK 3.0 nehmen solltest hab ich eh nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## DanielX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie heißen diese dicken Plexiglas-Shrouds, ich hoffe ihr wisst welche ich meine?


----------



## Digger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TFC Xtender Shroud

Wasserkühlung, Radiatoren, TFC Xtender Shroud LED: The Feser Company - A-C-Shop


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Feser » Feser Xtender - Radiator Shroud - LED blue Die da? gibts auch beim A-C-Shop

€ ne Skunde zu langsam


----------



## DanielX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Leute, nur dachte ich es gäb die auch direkt als dreier Ausführung für nen 3x120er.

Und drei von denen sind mir erstmal auch zu teuer. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja fast 45 Euro da bekommst du nochmal nen Radi...


----------



## DanielX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin gerade auf dem Tripp mir einfach selbst eine anfertigen zu lassen, Skizze kann ich ja locker machen.

Und 500m neben mir ist ne große Plexiglasfirma die alles mögliche anfertigt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Feser » Feser Xtender - Radiator Shroud - LED blue Die da? gibts auch beim A-C-Shop
> 
> € ne Skunde zu langsam


Schnapp dir alte 120er Lüfter, entkerne sie und bastel dir den Shroud selber! Kostet dich viel weniger.


----------



## Digger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ui auf das ergebnis bin ich gespannt.

du köntest unter umständen ne SB machen  ich denke für einen vernünftigen preis wären einige dabei.
optisch sind die ja wirklich ein leckerbissen.

ich denke 2 oder 3 würde ich auch abnehmen.

kommt halt auf den preis an.


@madz, es geht doch um die plexioptik mit leds drinn


----------



## DanielX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich werd mich auf jedenfall jetzt mal an Sketchup setzten, was das größte Problem sein sollte. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Madz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @madz, es geht doch um die plexioptik mit leds drinn


Dann nimm billige Plexilüfter und löse eine LED dran!  Kostet dich einen Bruchteil.


----------



## DanielX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte nicht gedacht das das so einfach geht, also ich werd mir wohl eine anfertigen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Digger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh ich dacht du machst einzelne shrouds, aber ok so is auch schön. bin auf die umsetzung gespannt.


----------



## DanielX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och nö das ist es ja, mir gefällts auch nicht drei zusammen bauen zu müssen.

Das ganze als Dual oder Singel zu bauen wäre ja nur günstiger und einfacher. 

Ich werd mich die Tage mal mit der Plexi-Firma in verbindung setzten und mal sehen was die sagen.

Achja soll ich da noch 3mm Löcher in eine Seite für LED's machen ?

Und wie hoch würdet ihr die machen, die Skizze ist jetzt mal 1,5cm hoch, denke das ist aber etwas zu hoch.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Digger (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

och 2cm würd ich schon geben. 
led löcher auf jeden fall. ich würde sogar eher 5mm löcher machen. so pro lüfter 2.

mal noch ne frage :

welchen lochdurchmesser haben die koolance-schottverschraubungen ?


----------



## steinschock (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch 3 x Tranparent mit Red-Led und 4x Bitspower UV-Red Shrouds hier. 
Brauch sie aber nicht da ich mir Triebwerke holen werde.

PS. Die Drehdinger muss man aus den Shrods noch rausmachen.


----------



## bundymania (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du das anfertigen lässt, kostet dich der Spaß locker 30-40 € 

Würde sowas nicht ausreichen ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront AirBox plexi 360 - Triple Tecnofront AirBox plexi 360 - Triple 38116

Da kann man(n) sich nen paar Löcher reinbohren, mit Leds bestücken und schon leuchtet die Schose


----------



## DanielX (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

LOL, das sieht doch sowas von  aus.

30-40€ ist wäre immer noch günstiger als mir drei von den TFC zu holen.

Aber einfach mal abwarten was die morgen sagen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## bundymania (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es geht doch in erster Linie nur um bissel Leuchti-Blinki, oder nicht ? Dafür würde das Tecnofront Teil doch ausreichen !

Nunja, ich pers. würde so oder so keine 45 € für die Teile ausgeben, sondern es so machen: billige transparente Led Lüfter entkernen und als Shrouds verwenden, so wie madz bereits angemerkt hat 

http://friese-it.de/product_info.ph....html/XTCsid/13f2242be6eda8966a2c83ef734869ed


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> LOL, das sieht doch sowas von  aus.
> 
> 30-40€ ist wäre immer noch günstiger als mir drei von den TFC zu holen.
> 
> ...




Ich denke, 30-40€ sollten sich mit nem dicken Stück Plexi und nem Kreisbohrer ausm Baumarkt unterbieten lassen, oder?


----------



## DanielX (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke, 30-40€ sollten sich mit nem dicken Stück Plexi und nem Kreisbohrer ausm Baumarkt unterbieten lassen, oder?



Sicherlich nur bei meinem Handwerklichen geschick brauch ich sicher 2-3 Plexiplatten. 

Hab denen mal ne E-Mail geschreiben mal sehen was die mir sagen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wisst ihr ob 13/10 Anschlüsse auf den HeatKiller 3.0 LT passen?

Weil der Eingang/Ausgang beim HeatKiller sehr eng beieinander liegt.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 62076

Und achja, wie findet ihr diesen Schlauch dazu??


http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4607


----------



## DanielX (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo die passen hab auch 13/10 drauf. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## bundymania (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der MK Schlauch ist gut für den Preis !


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> der MK Schlauch ist gut für den Preis !




Freut mich zu hören, danke euch 2.


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ne kurze Frage zum Heatkiller.
Hab im Moment nen G-Flow mit der passenden Backplate im Einsatz, kann ich die auch für den Heatkiller weiterverwenden?


----------



## nemetona (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage zum Heatkiller.
> Hab im Moment nen G-Flow mit der passenden Backplate im Einsatz, kann ich die auch für den Heatkiller weiterverwenden?



Wie, G-Flow und Backplate?
Der G-Flow hat doch Push-Pins, wenn es dafür eine Backplate gibt ist es Unwahrscheinlich das diese mit den Schrauben des Heatkillers kompatibel ist.


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich gibt es so ne G-Flow Backplate und hört auf den schönen Namen Performance Kit. 
Da sind ganz normale M4 Gewinde drin. Die Push Pins werden dann ausgewechselt und durch normale Zylinderkopfschrauben ersetzt. Die Watercool Platte doch eig auch nur hinten 4 Gewinde und gut ist oder?
Die Schrauben kann man doch auswechseln oder? Habe mir passende gekauft in verschiedenen Längen.


----------



## Madz (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Die Watercool Platte doch eig auch nur hinten 4 Gewinde und gut ist oder?


Ja hat sie, Würde aber zecks 100%ier Kompatibilität lieber die Watercool Backplate bestellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es so ne G-Flow Backplate und hört auf den schönen Namen Performance Kit.
> Da sind ganz normale M4 Gewinde drin. Die Push Pins werden dann ausgewechselt und durch normale Zylinderkopfschrauben ersetzt. Die Watercool Platte doch eig auch nur hinten 4 Gewinde und gut ist oder?
> Die Schrauben kann man doch auswechseln oder? Habe mir passende gekauft in verschiedenen Längen.



Andere Schrauben wären eine Notlösung. Dem HK3 liegen Elemente bei, die an Mainboardabstandshalter erinnern: Hinten eine M4 Schraube, die durch das Mainboard in die Backplate geschraubt wird, vorn eine Gewindebuchse für M4, in die die Schrauben des Kühlers gedreht werden.
Natürlich kann man das auch komplett durch lange Schrauben ersetzen, dann kann man den Kühler aber nicht mehr aus- und wieder einbauen, ohne an die Rückseite des Mainboards ran zu müssen.
Da M4 und Lochpositionen aber spezifiziert sind, könnte höchstens noch der Abstand/die Dicke verhindern, dass die Inno-Platte passt und viel Spielraum gibts da auch nicht, weil hinter dem Mainboard nicht viel Platz ist. Könnte also funktionieren und für Notfälle kann man das Ding ja auch ohne Backplate verbauen 
Auf der anderen Seite: Viel kosten tut das bißchen Blech auch nicht.


----------



## Hektor123 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd einfach schauen, wie passt und notfalls kann ich immer noch die Watercool Platte nehmen.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso nicht gleich die Watercool? Kostet 5€ und spart dir im Fall, des Falles das Porto.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heyho

mal wieder ne frage von mir

Ich hab mir gestern von nanoxia das iceglow (Eisblau) kühlmittel besorgt da ich ja bissl blau im agb haben wollte 
http://www.pc-icebox.de/nanoxia-iceglow-fluid-liter-blue-p-4652.html
hier mal das ergebnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow begeisterung pur  da hät ich das nanoxiakühlmittel ohne uv-effekt auch drinnen lassen können 

naja habs dann erstmal so gelöst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find ja das schaut schon gut aus aber der blau effekt von der flüssigkeit könnt ruhig etwas stärker sein

Was für UV-blaue flüssigkeiten könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
wie schauts mit der aus ist die auch son reinfall?
Nanoxia Iceglow Fluid - 1 Liter - UV Aqua Blue PC-IceBOX.de
oder kann ich mit der essenz die stärke noch verbessern?
Nanoxia Iceglow Essence - 100ml - UV Ice Blue PC-IceBOX.de

Wäre schön wenn die die ein gutes mittel haben ein bild davon hier reinstellen damit ich seh wie stark das ist


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind Deine Schläuche UV-Grün? Sieht irgendwie grünlich aus! Ansonsten kann ich Dir das Fertiggemisch von Feser empfehlen. Ich selbst benutze das neongrün und orange und bin sehr zufrieden. Das orangene Feser One ist seit November 2008 im System und ist noch sehr klar und der UV-Effekt hat noch nicht nachgelassen. Verklumpungen hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch keine!


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja die schläuche sind grün, es soll ja nur im agb bissl blau leuchten

thx für den link

das prob ist laut verkäufer das blau nie so richtig leuchtet wie grün usw. darum würd ich schon gern eins kaufen wo jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht hat


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, ok, dann hättest Du besser kein transparenten Schlauch nehmen sollen. Aber wie gesagt, das Feser kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## Parnshion (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi......
will mal nicht extra deswegen ne neue Thread eröffnen, aber ich hätte eine Frage vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. da ich mir demnächst ne neue, bessere radi zulegen will, wollte ich fragen welche von den 2 hält ihr für besser? TFC X-charge 360 oder Thermochill 120.3 ???????? Preislich wären die 2 fast identisch, auch die Masse müssen auch nicht viel abweichend sein.
mfg


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar den TFC, besser Kühlleistung und Verarbeitung, und setzt auf standard G1/4 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Parnshion (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, danke. Wenn jemand wie dir mir sowas sagt, ist das teil so gut wie gekauft


----------



## Digger (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein relativ wichtigen punkt könnte ich aber noch hinzu fügen 

du musst dir deine löftergewinde nicht selber bohren beim tfc 
der thermochill hat keine gwinde, und hast dazu auch noch andere maße als alle andren radis, die lüfter haben mehr abstand zueinander


----------



## Parnshion (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte den Thermochill 120.3 vor paar woche als gebraucht kaufen, hab es dann sein gelassen, hab mich wohl doch richtig entschieden. Ja, den TFC finde ich persönlich auch ansprechender als der Thermo. Jetzt musst nur noch geklärt werden ob der Monsta in mein Gehäuse passt oder nicht, wenn ja, kaufe ich doch lieber den Monsta, wenn nicht, eben den X-charge, der machts auch.


----------



## Digger (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> X-charge


Xchange 

joa mach das, wenns dir der monsta wert is, kannste dne kaufen.


----------



## Hektor123 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage, wenns auch auf den ersten Blick nicht ins Wakü-Thema passt, sondern eher Casemod, aber wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Woher krieg ich solches Lochgitter wie dieser User im Luxx? Wollt mich dort nicht extra anmelden für eine Frage 
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Projekt] Aperture (CM Cosmos 1000) - [Endspurt!]
Danke schonmal.
Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du Meinst das Mesh?
Gibts z.B. bei Caseking als 0,25m² Stücke.

Von der einfachen Lochvariante hab ich noch etwas mehr als ein halbes Blech irgendwo rumfliegen.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnishon

TFC/Feser ist Thermochill ganz klar vorzuziehen.
Habe von beiden Firmen Radis verbaut - mit nem Feser hast Du weniger Probleme


----------



## Parnshion (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich tendiere auch eher zu TFC, aber hab gehört bzw gelesen dass der Thermo auch sehr gut sein sollt, wollte deshalb wissen welche besser ist....... aber wenn es in mein Gehäuse passt, dann jagge ich den Monsta rein. Damit kann man am wenigsten was falsch machen


----------



## Hektor123 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du Meinst das Mesh?
> Gibts z.B. bei Caseking als 0,25m² Stücke.
> 
> Von der einfachen Lochvariante hab ich noch etwas mehr als ein halbes Blech irgendwo rumfliegen.



Bei Caseking hab ich das auch schon entdeckt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so einfach zu bearbeiten ist. Dort steht extra bei mit Dremel oder Stichsäge. Wollte es evtl einfach nur abknipsen mit ner Kneifzange. Meinste die 1mm sind dünn genug dafür? Müsste doch, zumal es ja nur Alu ist. Was ist denn an dem Hexx anders? Erkennt man nicht sonderlich gut auf den Bildern.
Danke


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Hexx ist in Wabenform und mit recht dünnen Stegen.
Somit kommt da schön viel Luft durch.

Das "normale" Mesh dagegen ist gelocht und nicht als Lüftergitter o.Ä. zu gebrauchen.

Was das Bearbeiten an geht:
Eine stabile Schere hat mir gereicht.


----------



## Hektor123 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das is schön zu hören. Das kann ich ja bedenkenlos zugreifen


----------



## Madz (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wpfür willst du das Gitter einsetzen?


----------



## Hektor123 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Plastik an der Abdeckung vom Cosmos soll dadurch ersetzt werden, so wie beim vorrangegangenen Link.


----------



## Madz (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange keine Lüfter dahinter sitzen, kannst du es machen.


----------



## Hektor123 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, da sollten eig Lüfter hin. Wieso soll das denn schlecht sein? Besser als ganz geschlossenes Plastik kann es doch nicht werden..


----------



## Madz (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil das Gitter ein Staubfänger und mega Luftbremse ist.


----------



## Hektor123 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sitzt denk ich mal nicht direkt über dem Lüfter und so stark bremst er hoffentlich auch nciht, zumal die Lüfter eh nur bei knapp über 500 RPM laufen werden. Es geht mir hier vorallem um das Optische, da von unten blaue Yate Loons durchleuchten sollen. 
Ab und zu Staubwischen is doch eh nicht verkehrt. Wenn ich bedenke was mein Cosmos S bisher so an Staub fängt in der Front, wo man jede Woche das Mesh ausblasen darf.


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie spült man eig. einen Radiator vor dem 1. Gebrauch aus. 

Was muss man da tuen.


----------



## Digger (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bissel cilitbang oder essigsäure durchspülen.
dann gaaaaaaaaanz viel wasser durchspülen und zum schluss zur sicherheit nochma dest wasser.


----------



## TryToShutMeUp (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich denk wenn du ihn neu hast reicht reichlich wasser un am schluss dest. wasser hab ich immer so gemacht und noch nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## Digger (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm, ich würd grad wenn er neu ist bissel was agressives reinschütte  um industriereste zu entfernen.


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warmes wasser aber^^ oder


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich sollten die Radiatoren vor dem Ausliefern auf Dichtigkeit geprüft worden sein. Danach (nach dem Trocknen) kommen dann die Verschlusskappen drauf. Somit dürfte da keine Reste mehr drinnen sein. Also sollte normales Wasser und danach entmineralisiert Wasser reichen.


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist du dir auch sicher, dass die das schon machen?

Werde mir den bestellen TFC Xchanger - Triple Radiator 360 - A-C-Shop


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich kann es mir sehr gut vorstellen - gerade bei TFC! 
Ich habe bei meinem MagieCool SlimTriple leider vergessen, ihn vorher zu spülen und hab's einfach mal ausprobiert. Ich habe im ganzen System keinen Krümel Schmutz gefunden. Da ich als CPU-Kühler den OCZ HighFlow habe, kann sich dort auch nix festsetzen. Hatte also Glück. Spülen würde ich ansonsten immer, aber mit Wasser sollte reichen.


----------



## Freestyler808 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@bundy

welche version hast du von den gelid lüftern?


----------



## bundymania (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Silent 12 TC´s und Wing 12


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie findet ihr meine Zusammenstellung?

CPU Only für meinen Geb. im August ? 


MfG


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soll die Zusammenstellung später erweitert werden?

Die Lüfter würde ich nicht nehmen, mit 1200er Skythe S-Flex bist du besser dran.

Wenn du erst im August kaufen möchtest, dann sollltest du dich jetzt auch noch nicht entgültig festlegen.


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter kosten aber dann auch wieder mehr Cash. 
Ja endgültig leg ich mich nicht so fest, aber viel wird daran nichts mehr verändert.  
Was auch^^


----------



## On/OFF (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@BamBuchi  ...    Den Filterschwamm kannst du dir sparen, bzw erstmal nicht mit verwenden ( ist nicht nötig) falls doch hast du ihn und sparst dir den Versand. Ohne siehts eh besser aus .    Wie gesagt haben kann man den für den Preis aber erstmal nicht mit " einbauen" ^^    mfg    Viel Spaß mit der Pumpe..

PS: und den Schlauchabschneider kannste dir auch sparen man ...   Du wirst ja wohl ein geraden Schnitt mit einem Cuttermesser hinkriegen , hast ja genug Meter zum üben     4€ ....   lass das weg, da du eh keine Tüllen sondern Schraubverschlüsse verwendest.   --Einfach im rechten Winkel zum Schlauch abschneiden fertig .


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dir die Geräuschkulisse nicht egal ist, würde ich an den Lüftern nicht sparen.
Der Aufpreis von 5€ Lüfter ist in meinen Augen sein Geld wert.

Wofür benötigst du insgesammt 14 Anschlüsse bei CPU only mir Pumpen-AGB Kombi?


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung, ich kauf mir lieber genug, aussredem brauch ich noch 4 um etwas zu testen.


----------



## On/OFF (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joar das ist schon etwas viel an Anschlüssen  für CPU- only . Steck das geld lieber in Bessere Lüfter  


PS: Aber bei mir war auch ein Winkelanschluss defekt ( undicht) ---     deswegen unbedingt Testlauf machen  .


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So leute hab jetzt mal den Durchflussmesser eingebaut drehzahl wird 1070U/min angezeigt das sind umgerechnet 23l/std kann das stimmen?

meine komponenten:

Pumpe:uralte Aquasteam mit 300l/std
Cpu: EK Supreme Acetal
Northbridge: EK Nb/Sb 5 Acetal
Radiator: Black ICE Radiator GT gentwo Stealth 240 - lite
Durchflussmesser: Innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev3.6 Durchflussmessturbine

ich denk das kommt schon hin ist ja immerhin nicht die neuste pumpe


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

23l/h scheint mir schon ein bissl wenig.
Rechnerich würde es stimmen, da kann der EK fast schon mit Leistungseinbrüchen zu kämpfen haben.
<wie sind denn deine Temps.?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wasser unter last ca.30-32grad mit meinen nanoxias bei 1250U/min

Cpu unter vollast mit prime bei 64-66grad E6400@3,15ghz mit 1,4volt

aber bei mir im zimmer (dachgeschoss) ist es auch verdammt warm ich habs fenster komplett offen und hock nur mit kurzer hose da und mir ist immernoch warm


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temps. sind wohl unter den Gegebenheiten noch ok, aber wenn du mal etwas Geld über hast ist eine neue Pumpe bestimmt keine falsche Investition.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa denk ich auch  aber erst wenn die schule rumm ist thx


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag ja, wenn du es übrig hast, es funktioniert ja erst mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Klar den TFC, besser Kühlleistung und Verarbeitung, und setzt auf standard G1/4 Anschlüsse.



Wobei letzteres in Zeiten von G3/8" Anschlüssen auch kein Argument mehr ist.



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wie spült man eig. einen Radiator vor dem 1. Gebrauch aus.
> 
> Was muss man da tuen.



Viel Wasser durchlaufen/-pumpen lassen.
Zusätze nach Wahl - primär gehts um Krümel, für Lötrückstände hat man eh keinen perfekten Reiniger.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> So leute hab jetzt mal den Durchflussmesser eingebaut drehzahl wird 1070U/min angezeigt das sind umgerechnet 23l/std kann das stimmen?
> 
> meine komponenten:
> 
> ...



Ich hätte jetzt, ausgehend von meinem Heaktiller/1046 System mit ~dem doppelten gerechnet. Hast du den Kühler mal auf Verunreinigungen überprüft? Die Supreme sind bekannt dafür, auch den kleinsten Krümel "rauszufiltern"


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

japp hatte in letztens offen, und da war alles sauber.
die temps haben sich ja nicht verändert seitdem ich den neuen radi habe.


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin gerade froh Reduzierer von 3/8" auf 1/4" gesehen zu haben, dank meinem AGB.
Bei AT für 2€, als HighFlow booster von alpha für knapp 8€ 
So kann ich die klobigen 3/8"Tüllen austauschen.



Ich bin aus Erfahrung gegen irgendwelchen Durchfusswahn, da das normal nicht viel ausmacht.

Aber wenn 23 l stimmen verschenkst du sicher 5°C , das min. sollte bei 60 l/std sein.


----------



## compgrotte (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Hi Leute, bin auf der suche nach weißen Schläuchen (10/8 mm), wo bekommt mann die her ? Google war nicht mein Freund.

THX


----------



## maschine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Guck doch mal bei Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter und Willkommen im A-C-Shop  , da gibts mit Sicherheit weiße Schläuche 

edit: Die Auswahl an weißen Schläuchen ist ja echt gering, A-C-Shop hat garkeine und Aquatuning hat im 10/8 Format nur weiße PUR-Schläuche, allerdings sollten die auch passen, je nachdem was für Anschlüsse du benutzt.


----------



## Skaos (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

einfach ma bei a-c-shop oder aquatuning evtl auch caseking gucken.. da lässt sich bestimmt auch die richtige größe für dich finden.. du meinst doch sowas hier, oder..?

Feser Tube - White UV 13/10mm - A-C-Shop

€dit: da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## Parnshion (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Ok, ich weiss dass das hier eigentlich zum "Wakü-Quatsch-Thread" kommt, aber bisschen OT musst sein  Soweit ich weiß gibt keine WEISSE pvc 10/8er, nur PUR weisse 10/8er für Plug`n. Erst ab 11/8er gibt es von Masterkleer weisse PVC schläuche.
mfg


----------



## djnoob (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

10/8er würde ich dir eh nicht empffehlen. DU könntest wenn es aber unbedingt 10/8er sen muss, den schlauch aber mit weisen Sata sleeves übersehen. Der Schlauch und das Wasser sollten dann aber pur sein .


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi jungs, 
spiele mit dem gedanken mir dieses jahr noch en i7 system aufzubauen, auf dem 2-3 GTX 285
laufen sollen.
das ganze soll in ein silverstone TJ07 schwarz rein.
meine frage daher 
ich will die cpu die gpu´s und das board mit wasser kühlen.
wie weiß ich auch ungefähr schon.
würden 2 3*120mm radis reichen und ob für die fördermenge ne laing oder ne normale leistungstärker sprich fördert mehr in der stunde ?


----------



## Nucleus (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Tj07 bietet es sich doch an mindestens einen Quad-Radi zu verbauen... gerade bei so vielen Hitzköpfen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, im TJ07 kann man einen 480er rein"stopfen" 

Unten im Boden und einen 240er hinten wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja nur müsste ich den ja auf ne außenseite bauen da er ja nicht reinpasst 
oder???
in der caseliste für wakü steht das da ein quad reinpasst 

WO DENN???

muss ma die maße schauen
wenn net ich bin schlosser un der hammer steht bereit 
wenns soweit ist


----------



## Nucleus (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Quark - unten passt der Quad-Radi in den Keller.


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einen i7 und 2-3 GTX 285 heizt es dem Wasser ganz schön ein, wenn noch OC ins Spiel kommt und du die Wärme auch noch mit vertretbarer Lautstärke abführen möchtest kommst du um einen 1080er nicht herum.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guckst du 

http://x-clocker.com/bilder/umbautj07/DSCN1520.JPG


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habs gesehen okay
ich wollte oben im deckel einen 2*120 oder  3*120 unterbringen und im KELLER
dann nen 3*120 normal nicht slim 
würde das reichen um die hitzköpfe zu kühlen?


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ich mir nicht sicher..

Wie Nemetona schon sagte, dass du eventuell nicht um einen 1080er nicht herum kommst.


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@BamBuchi-das sieht doch so aus wie ich es haben will, das gehäuse ist einfach sau geil, 
du hast ja alles im kerller pumpe etc, sieht gut aus, bei mir soll aber nvidia die geige spielen, 3way sli
@nemetona-wäre es sinnvoll zwei kreisläufe zu machen
1. cpu, board 1*triple
2.gpu,gpu,gpu triple
aber dat wäre zu übertieben 
da wird das case auch eng
1080???


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 1080 ist ein 9*120 also ein 3*3*120mm Radi


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das meint Nemetona mit 1080

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 9x120mm


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal so ne Frage würde auch nen Monsta da unten ins Case rein passen?


----------



## Nucleus (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren... das wäre nämlich eine tolle Alternative zu meinem geplanten (Traum-) Projekt


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

verstanden danke jungs 
ja der monsta dat wärs ja 
oder man baut einfach zwei kreisläufe ein(wenn man genug scheine hat)
wäre aber bei drei auch ne alternative


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja er passt rein

"~Morph~" ein guter Freund von mir hat auch das TJ07 und den Monsta gekauft in der Limited Ed. die es nur 50 mal gibt.^^

Der Monsta passt rein!


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber ein monsta reicht nicht für cpu, board un drei gpu´s 
oder doch?


----------



## Nucleus (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passen dann dahinter noch Festplatten rein, wenn man sie nur hineinlegt?

Eventuell sogar mit nem Scythe Himuro?


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber von der Kühlleistung toppt den keiner.

Außer vll. so einen 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 1500 (HC500=790Watt Kälteleistung) 37008



Ich könnt ihn ja mal Fragen, aber dem Monsta traue ich das zu.

Edit : Ich frag ihn mal wenn der wieder On ist oder wenn ich wieder mit ihm rede, dass sicherlich in 2 stunden der Fall sein wird.


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dat wär bombe dat ding alleine alles zu kühlen mit vernünftigen temps.
da zahl ich auch knapp 2 grüne für.
nur hast du da dann wieder so einen hässlichen klotz der rumsteht und verstaubt bei dem durchlaufkühler, da doch lieber alles intern und mehr basteln....


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, dem Monsta traue ich das aber zu, dass er das packt,ich frag lieber nochmal nach.

Der Monsta is aber echt der beste Radi. den ich kenne  
Gibt auch keinen besseren. Außer vll die 1080er, dies ist aber wieder eine andere Liga die man nicht vergleichen kann.Und selbst da hält der Monsta mit.
Klasse teil von TFC


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Monsta ist bei guter belüftung stärker als ein Mora.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ergleich-tfc-monsta-4-weitere-radiatoren.html

MfG DanielX


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jaja der gefällt mir der nimmt hoffe nicht den ganzen keller ein im siverstone
maße mal geschaut passt rein und evtl. noch platz für die pumpe und so ei schit


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, und grade Morph hat so ein teil in der Lim. Ed.
So ein ^^ xD.

Echt geiles Teil


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Monsta hat eine sehr gute Kühlleistung, benötigt dafür aber auch mittel bis schnelldrehenden Lüfter. Ein 1080er wie ein Mora 2 Pro wird bei Lüftern bis 1200 U/min und gleichen Lärmpegel immer ein besseres Kühlergebnis erziehlen.


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das 6x 14cm Sharkon auf 860RPM gerade laut sind und schon garnicht im Vergleich zu 9x 120er.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie groß ist der Lautstärkeunterschied zwischen einer Laing und und einer AS Ultra?


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fand den Radivergleich in der vorletzten PCGHX Print diesbezüglich besser. Die Anzahl der Lüfter macht nicht den Lärm aus, unter langer Spielelast kommen die S-Flex 1200 auf meinen Mora auf 500-600 U/min, sind somit nicht Warnehmbar und die Wassertemp gondelt bei 30°C herum.

Monsta und 6 Lüfter ist aber auch ca. 25cm dick, wo wollst du denn das verbauen?


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie ist das wenn ich den schwarzen in ne andere farbe lackiere, wird da die lackschicht mit der alten schicht nicht zu dick un dverhindert das die wärme gatauscht wird


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Monsta und 6 Lüfter ist aber auch ca. 25cm dick, wo wollst du denn das verbauen?



Ok dadran hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sechs lüfter ???
drei die reinblasen und drei auf der anderen seite die saugen??


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



der blaue blitz schrieb:


> sechs lüfter ???
> drei die reinblasen und drei auf der anderen seite die saugen??



Richtig


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

upps hab gerade gesehen bei caseking dat gehäuse ist nur 22cm breit 
pecj dann wir die wand unten ausgeschnitten


----------



## computertod (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: wieviel Druck ist auf einer Wakü?


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Einwand habe ich noch 
Der Monsta performt auch nur mit 140er Lüftern richtig gut, bei 120er bleibt ein Teil seiner Kühlfläche ungenutzt.
Gute und leise 140er Lüfter, wie S-Flex oder Multiframes ???
Ich kenne keine!


----------



## Bullveyr (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

äh, mit 6 "normalen" Lüftern ist der Monsta kei 16cm dick, eng würde es erst mit Triebwerken 

edit @nemetona

die 14er Loonier haben mich @12V auf jeden Fall nicht vom Hocker gehauen, Krawall-Macher sind es aber auch keine (runtergeregelt), die Scythe Kaze Maru hab ich noch nicht angeschlossen


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vlt hat er breitere lüfter!!
@nemetona- wat kennst du nit


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine gute und leise S-Flex Lüfter im Maße 140mm.

Man Denkt doch mal nach, zu lesen gehört auch denken.


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



der blaue blitz schrieb:


> vlt hat er breitere lüfter!!
> @nemetona- wat kennst du nit



Ich kenne keine guten 140mm Lüfter die einen Anständigen leisen lauf haben, wie S-Flex oder Multiframes und mit 120er Lüftern am Monsta verschenkst du Kühlleistung.

Der Monsta ist eswas für Leute die die Max. Performance unabhängig vom Lärmpegel haben wollen, aber da sind mir gleich bei einer Kompressorkühlung 

@Bullveyr, 

die 140er Loonies kann man nicht annähernd vergleichen, Lagerschleifen ect..
Daher Disqualifiziert sich der Monsta für Leute mit Silentanspruch, meine Meinung.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit nun auch wieder nicht, mein guter Junge.


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Kompressorkühlung.... jetzt übertreib mal net, ein Durchlaufkühler tuts doch auch


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mhhhh okay 
dann muss ich wenn ich den monsta einbaue halt auf die lautstärke nicht so viel wert legen 
die stört mich eigentlich auch nicht so
ich hab im moment ne gtx 260 black mit refernzkühlung und die ist auch gut laut


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Angst wird nicht so laut sein.

Ist einfach ein Traum das Teil

TFC Xchanger Monsta - Extreme Radiator 420/360 - A-C-Shop

Und in weiß vergess ich sogar meine Freundin.

Shit, die hat das gelesen " *BÄÄM*

*dicke beule*



Achja, @ Nemetona, wie würdest du vor dem benutzen eines Radi. den Radi. ausspülen?

Und womit?


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wegen der kühlung gibt es noch ne methode 
haha
man kaufe einen kleinen gefierschrank für en camping wagen oder so und baue da alles ein 
ha das schau ich mal nach 
ohne scherz
der GEFRIERSCHRANK MOD 
haha
vlt. bald neues Tagebuch


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre das möglich oder gibt es da auch gefrierbrand wie bei lebensmittel
oder kondensiert da irgenwas an irgendwas??


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du, mach einfach mal


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann aber mit dem alten x2 6000 von amd und der alten 8800 gt 
das probier ich erst dann stell ich den i7 rein

YES 
SIMPSONS


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Achja, @ Nemetona, wie würdest du vor dem benutzen eines Radi. den Radi. ausspülen?
> 
> Und womit?



Zum spühlen habe ich eine Hydor Tauchpumpe, Radi und Pumpe werden verschlaucht, und pumpe einfach einen Eimer Wasser durch, später kurz mit dest. Wasser nachgespühlt und gut. Funzt super auch für ander Waküteile.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Der Monsta ist bei guter belüftung stärker als ein Mora.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ergleich-tfc-monsta-4-weitere-radiatoren.html
> 
> MfG DanielX



Also im PCGH-X-Test -und da wurden auch mal gleichstarke Lüfter getestet...- unterliegt er klar, bei jeweiliger Vollbestückung mit 800rpm ist der Magicool 1080 fast doppelt so gut, wie der Monsta (2,3°C vs. 4,9°C).
(Selbst mit 140ern@1900rpm kam der Monsta nur auf 2°C - die versammelten 1080er mit 120ern@1200rpm auf 1,3°C)



der blaue blitz schrieb:


> upps hab gerade gesehen bei caseking dat gehäuse ist nur 22cm breit
> pecj dann wir die wand unten ausgeschnitten



Denk dran, dass da unten auch noch ein Netzteil hochkant verbaut wird. Für Radiator und Lüfter stehen, wenn man die volle Länge nutzen will, nur ~9cm weniger zur Verfügung, als das Gehäuse breit ist.


----------



## computertod (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> Frage: wieviel Druck ist auf einer Wakü?



keiner ne Antwort?


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo schütt ich den da , dass Wasser rein. 
Achja, wo bekommt man die G 1/2 auf G1/4 Adapter her? 

MfG

Und danke schonmal, auch wegen der Hilfe von letztens.  !!


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann kommt noch mein bescheidenes tagan netzteil mit kabelmanagment wo ich stecker stecken muss die hinten 4cm noch dazu raustehen, wird eng bis fast nicht umsetzbar, oje


----------



## ~Morph~ (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe grade mal gespannt die ganzen Beiträge zum TFC Monsta gelesen 

auf die Frage ob er unten in ein TJ07 passt : ja tut er entweder flach reinlegen (so werd ich es machen) dann kann man das NT flach darüber bauen oder wie ich es versuchen werd gleich ein wenig versetzen oder Hochkannt dann aber nur passiv sonst passt das NT nicht mehr daneben. 

Ich selber muss noch sehen wie ich das genau umsetze hab den Monsta zwar hier liegen die Duallaing von Watercool ist auch eingetroffen nur vergeht bis zum umbau noch ein wenig zeit


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dauert bei mir auch noch ne zeit 
bis dann alles da ist vergeht nochmal ein bissel und wenn dann alles drin ist 
dann gehts ab


----------



## ~Morph~ (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke aber schon das sich der Monsta da unten gut macht allerdings hab ich da einiges vor also nicht nur einbauen und gut da wird auch an der optik gefeilt  

bald ist urlaub da hab ich endlich zeit dafür


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> keiner ne Antwort?



Die stärksten Pumpen eine Förderhöhe von 4-5 Metern (=0,5bar), aber der Wiederstand ist nicht annähernd so hoch, als dass sie diese ausspielen würden. Wenn ich mal die Kennlinien mit den realen Durchflüssen vergleiche, wären unmitterlbar hinter der Pumpe vielleicht 0,1 (Eheim) bis 0,4 (DDC+) bar möglich.
Der Druckaufbau durch Wäremausdehnung dürfte vernachlässigbar sein.


----------



## der blaue blitz (12. Mai 2009)

ja das sowieso, sonst brauch man auch keine 280 fürs gehäuse ausgeben wenn man alles nur reinklatscht 
ich will auch sleeven und all den schnick schnack machen 
bauzeit habe ich mir 1-2 wochen eingeplant 
wenn es ma länger dauert, kasten bier ist dabei

der druck ist doch nicht so wichtig die fördermenge in liter die stunde ist wichtig....
was bringen dir mehr druck bei nem viel zu kleinen querschnitt vom schlauch
je dicker der schlauch desto besser, allerdings auch nicht zu groß wählen da bei zu großem durchmesser der durchfluss bei gleichem druck weniger wird, glaube ich


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wo schütt ich den da , dass Wasser rein.
> Achja, wo bekommt man die G 1/2 auf G1/4 Adapter her?
> 
> MfG
> ...



Kein Problem

Dieser Adapter passt.


----------



## Digger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur noch mal zum sicher gehen 

mit feser base gabs doch noch keine großen probleme oder ?

oder doch lieber das teurere inno protect ?


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Feser Base Konzentrat hatte ich längere Zeit im Einsatz, und keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Shibi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm, ich hab grad ein kleines Problem mit meiner Aquaero...

Und zwar zeigt sie nach dem PC Start immer "connect USB" an. Woran kann das liegen? Sie ist an USB angeschlossen und wenn man eine Taste an der Aquaero drückt geht das auch weg.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nemetona (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du nach dem Drücken der Taste über die Aquasuite auf den Aquaero zugreifen, zu Deutsch steht dann die USB Verbindung?


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> 
> Dieser Adapter passt.




Danke dir ! 

Achja, Und ein AGB brauch man doch noch zur Pumpe oder wo schüttest du das Wasser zum spülen rein.  @Nemetona.

MfG


----------



## steinschock (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm 2 Eimer.


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt

Why 2 ? 

Bin voll verwirrt


----------



## Sh33p82 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@shibi, mit diesem Problem bist du nicht allein, mir gehts genauso! Bei jedem Kaltstart steht da andauernd "connect USB", mit einem Tastendruck isses dann weg und alles wird so angezeigt wie es soll!

@nemetona, also bei mir funzt alles einwandfrei und es lässt sich auch alles wunderbar einstellen, es ist halt nur dieser sagen wir mal "Anzeigefehler"! Die USB Verbindung steht auch bevor man eine Taste drückt!


----------



## DanielX (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal so ne Frage, Autoradi ist ja nix neues aber ich bin gerade zum EDEKA gegangen und an so nem LKW vorbei.

Und vorne in der Front hing ja nur nen 1,5m x 2m Radi, meine Frage jetzt gibts auch nen Schrottplatz für LKW's wo man Teile holen kann?

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Sh33p82,

ist denn die Firmware aktuell?

@BamBuchi,

Es ist eine *Tauchpumpe*, stelle sie einfach in ein mit Wasser gefülltes Gefäß ( Eimer oder Schüssel ) und sie saugt das Wasser an.

Hier findest du einen Spühlaufbau 

@DanielX,

bei der Füllmenge zahlst du ein Vermögen an Wasserzusatz


----------



## DanielX (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetona

Es geht doch auch nur dadrum "Extreme" zu sein.


----------



## nemetona (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Extreme sind auch die Kosten, um diesen flächendeckend mit Multiframes zu bestücken


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei solchen Flächen würde ich eher die hälfte der Lamellen ab reißen und das Ding passiv betrieben.


----------



## Sh33p82 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ nemetona, hab gerade auf die neueste FW geflasht, keine Besserung, leider! Woran kann das bloß liegen??


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @Sh33p82,
> 
> ist denn die Firmware aktuell?
> 
> ...




Cool, danke 

Wo saugt das Teil den Wasser auf


----------



## nemetona (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist die Ansaugöffnung an der Seitenwand der L20.
Sie sollte also voll getaucht sein.


----------



## Robär (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht es eigentlich nen Unterschied ob ich den Radiator als letzten Punkt im Kreislauf habe oder aber direkt nach der Pumpe?


----------



## Forti (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@daniel x extrem hatte ich auch mal, aus dem baumarkt. aber es war eine saukühle angelegenheit. naja und cool


----------



## Digger (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@robär, eig is da nur ein gaaaaanz kleiner unterschied, die pumpe gibt halt auch ein wenig wärme ab, so dass ein radi hinter der pumpe merh sinn machen würde.

aber ich denke, das wasser fließt so schnell durch die pumpe, dass das ne temp-änderung in der messtoleranz ist.


----------



## nemetona (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@sh33p82,

dann weis ich jetzt auch nicht woran dies liegen kann, passende Hilfe findest du garantiert im Forum von Aquacomputer.

@robär,
an welcher stelle im Kreislauf der Radi eingebunden ist, ist von der Kühlleistung her im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit.
Am besten konsequent einmal von unten nach obern verschlauchen, dies erleichtert das entlüften.


----------



## Robär (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch beiden, den aktuell gefällt mir die Verschlauchung überhaupt nicht. Werd ich dann ändern wenn ich hier eh alles umbastel.


----------



## Demcy (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Forti 

Wie waren denn die Temps ? Eig ne geile Idee  Passiv, lautlos, BILLIG!! So eine heizung kostet ja nur nen appel und nen ei


----------



## maschine (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und unauffällig isses auch noch


----------



## Forti (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi 
der heizkörper stand hinter meinem pc schrank, auf dem foto zu sehen ganz versteckt, und ich hab einen intel E2140, jaja ich weiss sehr klein, damit auf ü 2,2 ghz laufen lassen, bord und graka auch unter wasser. das wasser wurde nicht wärmer wie 24°C, und die cpu war nie höher wie glaube 45°C. und was ganz klasse war: kein ton gab das ganze von sich. der radi heizkörper kostete 25 euro und die 2 anschlüsse nochmal nen 5er und fertig wars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaub ihr es macht Sinn für meine GPU-X² 4870 Bodenplatte/Umrüstplatte nen Verkaufsthread auf zu machen?

Sie ist beim Umbau auf G200 zurück geblieben.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Greyfox (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin, mal ne Frage was macht mehr Sinn,
nen Magicool Quad Radiator im Quadrat oder zwei Dual Radis jeweils für 80€?
Gehäuse ist nen TT Mozart also genug Platz, bloß nen trible passt nicht vorn wegen der 280er (ist zu lang) deswegen wollte ich nen Quad oder halt 2x240er?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Quad ist einfacher zu verschlauchen.
Die Leistung ist eh identisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die zwei zusätzlichen Anschlüsse wären mir die zusätzlichen Optionen beim Gehäusewechsel wert.
Wenn ich das Bild richtig im Kopf hat, ist der Quad eh so aufgebaut, dass das Waser die meiste Zeit nur den Querschnitt eines in-line-Radis zur Verfügung hat, d.h. nicht mal der Durchfluss unterscheidet sich.
Wenn ich mir die Preise bei AT angucke (2x 29€ für Slim, 2x 36€ XSPX, 2x39€ xtreme), sind 80€ aber teuer


----------



## Greyfox (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jopp der quad kostet aber um die 80€, daher der Preis. Also lieber 2x240er.
Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir steht ein Casemod für mein Armor an.

Ich möchte in die Mainboardrückplatte ein paar Löcher fürs Kabelmanagement dremeln (das Management des Armors ist ab Werk ziemlich besch...) und den gesamten Innenraum schwarz lackieren.

Bei diesen Umbauarbeiten möchte ich meine vorhandene WaKü gerne optisch ein bisschen aufpolieren, indem ich neue Schläuche verlege und schönere Anschlüsse einbaue.

Im Moment habe ich diese blauen PVC-Schläuche und diese schwarz vernickelten Schraubanschlüsse (auf dem Bild sind sie gar nicht schwarz ).

Ich würde gerne weiterhin blaue Schläuche verwenden, gerne durchsichtig.

Könnt Ihr mir gute empfehlen?
Gerne auch ein bisschen dicker - Weiß- bzw. Blauwürste will ich aber nicht unbedingt 
Bitte auch ein paar Tipps für schöne Anschlüsse 

--Edit--

Hab' gerade diese schwarzen Anschlüsse gefunden.
Die sehen schon recht schick aus.
Gibt es noch andere schöne/schönere?


----------



## Digger (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey, hat schon wer mal das neue Koolance überdruckventil ausprobiert ?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance G1/4" Überdruckventil Koolance G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel 71126

da meine aquatube schräg eingebaut ist : anschlüsse nicht obern sondern schräg unten, wollte is an den anschlüssen an der rückseite so ein ventil eventuell anschrauben.
weil wenn die anschlüsse unten sind, kann ja gar keine luft entweichen die im agb ist.

ich denke mal, dass da kein wasser durchgelassen wird.
sodass wenn ich wasser einfülle ich die tube voll machen kann und die luft entweichen kann.


----------



## maschine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus: Was hälst du von dem: DangerDen Tube - Clear UV Blue 16/10mm - A-C-Shop


----------



## Nucleus (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp.

Ich habe keine UV-Leuchte und möchte deswegen Schläuche, die schon blau sind.
Am besten aber wie die, die ich schon habe, also durchsichtig.


----------



## nemetona (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus & maschine,

Dies ist der DD 16/10 Clear mit blauer Flüssigkeit, die Farbe kann man noch kräftiger anmischen 

Es fällt nicht auf den ersten Blick auf, das es sich hier um klaren Schlauch handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder nimm einfach den den du schon hast als ne Nummer dicker. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) 59038

oder noch dicker

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) (7/16"ID) 59039

PS: die ersten hab ich nur nicht transparent.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Robär (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PVC ist doch aber elendig störrisch.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Es fällt nicht auf den ersten Blick auf, das es sich hier um klaren Schlauch handelt.



Jo, stimmt, danke.

Ich möchte aber kein farbiges Wasser haben.
Deswegen lieber die farbigen Schläuche 




DanielX schrieb:


> Oder nimm einfach den den du schon hast als ne Nummer dicker.
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) Schlauch PVC 13/10mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) 59038



Jo, das dachte ich mir natürlich auch schon.

Nur liest man immer wieder Danger Den und Co. seien viel besser - zumindest im Biegeradius, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe.
Gibt es sonst noch Vorteile bei den teuren Schläuchen?

besonders enge Biegungen habe ich nämlich nicht bei meiner Verschlauchung. Das hat auch mit den normalen PVC-Schläuchen sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achja geht so, must nur stark genug wollen. 

Ne mal im Ernst solange die es nicht zu eng wird sind die schon voll in Ordnung.

Aber soll Nucleus enstscheiden, er hatt sie ja schon drinnen und sollte wissen ob die ihm reichen.

*edit*



> besonders enge Biegungen habe ich nämlich nicht bei meiner Verschlauchung. Das hat auch mit den normalen PVC-Schläuchen sehr gut geklappt.



Dann machts bis auf die Farbe keinen Unterschied welchen Schlauch du nimmst. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> PVC ist doch aber elendig störrisch.



?
Verwechselst du was mit PUR?
Ansonsten frag ich mich jedenfalls, was du sonst empfiehlst - abgesehen von ab-und-zu-mal Silikon sind ja eigentlich nur PVC-Derivate zu bekommen.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Nur liest man immer wieder Danger Den und Co. seien viel besser - zumindest im Biegeradius, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe.
> Gibt es sonst noch Vorteile bei den teuren Schläuchen?



Die bessere Frage wäre, ob es solide Tests gibt, die auch nur obige Aussage belegen...
Ich hab zwar selbst auch nur Erfahrung mit sehr wenigen Typen (n großer Test würde ja auch ordentlich ins Geld gehen), aber einige Bilder erwecken den Eindruck, dass sich selbst der ach-so-gute 13/19er Feser genauso abflacht, wie mein noname 7/10er.
Rein von der Theorie her sollte 8/11 sowieso nahe am Optimum und z.B. knickstabiler als 10/13 oder 13/16 sein.


----------



## nemetona (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven,
in der Produktbeschreibung vom A-C-Shop zum DD 16/10 ist ein DexGo-Review verlinkt, welches ich als ganz informativ in Erinnerung habe. Leider funtioniert im Moment der Link bei mir nicht, aber auch keine andere DexGo Seite.


----------



## maschine (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dexgo ist momentan leider down  wollte da vorhin nochmal was wegen nem Radi gucken.


----------



## Robär (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?
> Verwechselst du was mit PUR?
> Ansonsten frag ich mich jedenfalls, was du sonst empfiehlst - abgesehen von ab-und-zu-mal Silikon sind ja eigentlich nur PVC-Derivate zu bekommen.



 

Natürlich, Entschuldigung.


----------



## Forti (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der von dexgo ist natürlich 1a aber vieleicht hilft dir das auch schonmal ein wenig: [Sammelthread] Der Schläuche, Anschlüsse & Wasserzusätze - Thread (3) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## steinschock (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte Feser 13/10 und hatte da auch Probleme und musste eine Knickschutzfeder verwenden.

Zu meinen jetzigen DD 16/10 kann ich nur sagen besser geht es nicht, 
da kann mann auch ein Knoten reinmachen ohne das der abknickt.
Und gut aussehen tun sie auch.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Tipps, Leute.

Da ich mit dem normalen PVC-Schlauch keine Probleme beim Verlegen und bislang auch null Trübung habe, bleibe ich wohl bei denen, nehme jedoch eine Nummer größer.

Bei meinem Feser Quad waren zwei Anschlüsse (Fittings) dabei, die sehr schick aussehen. Die sind jedoch silber und ich hätte die Teile gern in der passenden Größe für 13/10er Schlauch in schwarz.

Sind das vielleicht die hier?

Oder doch diese?

Und wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## nemetona (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig gesehen sind es diese Fittinge die bei deinen Quad dazu sind, meines Wissen nach gibt es diese von TFC aber nicht in der Schwarzrn Ausführung.
Diese Fittinge sind aber Baugleich zu denen von TFC und in Schwarz.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine kleine Frage zwischendurch. Ich hoffe es stört nicht.
Ist ein 2x80mm Radi besser als ein 1x120? Als 80mm Lüfter würden es 2 XLF-F8253 und als 120mm XLF-F1253.

MfG
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Xigmatek/Xigmatek-XLF-F8253-LED-Luefter-80mm::10688.html


----------



## Nucleus (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke nemetona!


----------



## neo9903 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Wakü Bilderthread hab vor kurzem "ohje" Bilder seines Rechner gepostet. 
Ich finde es schaut gut aus (wobei weiße Schläuche nicht mein Geschmack sind). Das Case ist ja ein Tj07 mit Reverse AtX Mod.

Geht der Mod auch mit den Case versionen mit Window?

Oder muss man dazu eines ohne Window kaufen und das Window selber machen? 

Sind alle Tj07 innen "Silber" oder gibt es auch welche die innen Schwarz sind?

mfg Neo


----------



## Xylezz (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind alle Silber von Innen auch die die von außen Schwarz sind und das mit dem Mod weiß ich nicht


----------



## neo9903 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Die sind alle Silber von Innen auch die die von außen Schwarz sind und das mit dem Mod weiß ich nicht



OK thx 

Die müssten dann innen gepulvert oder lackiert werden. 

Weiß zufällig, wie viel es etwa kostet die inneneren Teile des Tj07 Pulverbeschichten zu lassen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @ruyven,
> in der Produktbeschreibung vom A-C-Shop zum DD 16/10 ist ein DexGo-Review verlinkt, welches ich als ganz informativ in Erinnerung habe. Leider funtioniert im Moment der Link bei mir nicht, aber auch keine andere DexGo Seite.





Forti schrieb:


> der von dexgo ist natürlich 1a aber vieleicht hilft dir das auch schonmal ein wenig: [Sammelthread] Der Schläuche, Anschlüsse & Wasserzusätze - Thread (3) - Forum de Luxx



Jo, es gibt immer mal wieder n paar brauchbare Ansätze - aber einen größen- und sortenübergreifenden, gut gemachten Vergleich suche ich bislang vergeblich.


----------



## nemetona (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven,
wenn es keine guten Tests dazu gibt, dann müsste mal ein großes PCGHX-Schlauchreview erstellt werden.


----------



## derLordselbst (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetoma:
Bei den 16/10 Schläuchen finde ich bisher in den Shops nur Tüllen statt Schraubanschlüsse (und vor Tüllen graut es mir). Gibt es da empfehlenswerte?

Wie schneidet Ihr übrigens eure Schläuche gerade ab? Ist das so simpel, dass es keiner Erwähnung bedarf und daher meine Frage naiv?^^


----------



## Digger (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also die besten tüllen sind eig perfect seal tüllen. die haben einen riesigen durchmesser. da musst du deine schläuche vorher in heißes wasser legen, damit du sie drüber bekommst.
die tüllen halten sogar ohne kabelbinder extrem fest.

also ich würd zum schneiden ne große (küchen-)schere nehmen. das schafftman sogare mit zwei linken händen.

sollte man aber an den armen sogar zwei linke füße haben, gibts auch noch diese kleinen helfer :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Forti (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und auch damit kann man die schläuche schief abschneiden ^^


----------



## nemetona (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> @nemetoma:
> Bei den 16/10 Schläuchen finde ich bisher in den Shops nur Tüllen statt Schraubanschlüsse (und vor Tüllen graut es mir). Gibt es da empfehlenswerte?



Schau mal hier & da  ^^


----------



## derLordselbst (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich beim Schneiden mal meine rechten Hände nehmen.^^


----------



## maschine (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm also ich glaube man sollte lieber ein Cutter-Messer nehmen statt einer Schere, oder?


----------



## b0s (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs mit ner Schere gemacht - kein Problem


----------



## Nucleus (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Ich habs mit ner Schere gemacht - kein Problem



Dito.


----------



## Forti (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich greife mal auf den bilderfred zurück und zwar zum post von x1nghui seite 364:
das sleeven sieht bei euch sehr schön aus, wie schwer/einfach ist das?


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow... da möchte man nur auf etwas dickere Schläuche umsteigen, braucht dafür dann natürlich neue Anschlüsse und nimmt noch zwei, drei Kleinigkeiten und hat dann schon eine Rechnung über 100 Tacken zu zahlen 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme das mit dem Innenraum lackieren und Dremeln schön hin und kann endlich den Kabelsalat in meinem Gehäuse bändigen...


----------



## Forti (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar, warum nicht, lass dir zeit bei der arbeit dann ist es gewissenhaft und sauber. 

das mit dem bestelen geht mir auch gerade so. hab eben bei at "nur" meinen graka kühler bestellen wollen 79,99€, hmmmm schwups sind es 120€geworden tz tz *sichaufdiefingerhaut* werde nacher hinfahren und die sachen abholen und dan heist es wieder basteln *freu*


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab' Heute im Baumarkt einen *Dremel 300* erstanden.
Hat 50 Ocken gekostet - was auch mein preisliches Limit war.

Am Donnerstag fange ich mit meinen Umbaumaßnahmen an und führe darüber dann ein Tagebuch 

Ich freu mich schon drauf und bin gespannt was ich erreiche


----------



## Parnshion (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube ich hole mir auch mal so ne Dremel-Set oder so, man kann die Dinge immer gut gebrauchen. Nuc, du hast vollkommend Recht, PC ist ein durchaus äußerst teures Hobby, mein Umstieg von 10/8 auf 13/10 inkl. 2te Pumpe, 2Agb fürs 2te Kreislauf, Anschlüssen Schlauch etc. hatte mich glatt 300 gekostet.......und das beste ist, jetzt werdet ihr lachen,........hat NIX gebracht, sogut wie gar nix. Nebenbei hatte ich bei der Aktion auch noch mein NT unter Wasser gesetzt und es geschrottet. Also nochmal 160 fürs neue NT, und wieder MDPC sleeven........ und.........ist noch nicht fertig........kaum hab ich die blöden 13/10 drin.......will ich doch lieber 16/10.........also, wieder wieder neue Anschlüssen gekauft. Muss noch beI AC Schlauch bestellen, hab fest vorgenommen, NUR schlauch und nix anderes....mal sehen ob ich es schaffe.

Ich hätte echt Flugzeugemodelle bauen sollen, anstatt mit sowas


----------



## b0s (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätteste dich mal für Perfect Seal Tüllen entschieden, auf die kriegste jeden Schlauch mit 10 mm Innendurchmesser (hättest sie also weiterverwenden können) und es hält bombenfest.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah, ich bin so dämlich.

Ich habe blaue Schläuche bestellen wollen, im Warenkorb sind allerdings die UV-Blauen gelandet.

Ohne UV-Licht sind die transparent mit einem hellblauen Stich 

Naja, immerhin habe ich die GLS-Fahrerin glücklich gemacht.

Sie meinte vorhin zu mir ich sei der einzige Kunde, bei dem sie immer Trinkgeld bekommt.

Auf die Frage ob es denn Leute gäbe, die 38 Cent abzählen, seufzte sie, schaut mich an und sagt "Jap!".


----------



## Parnshion (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 immerhin ist jemand glücklich dadurch, wenn schon nicht DU


----------



## Forti (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eine gute tat am tag ist immer drinn  und in zeiten knapper kassen ist es ja nicht verwunderlich das man nur noch passend zahlt.


----------



## Parnshion (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr soll ich fürs DD 16/10 nehmen, Schlauchschellen oder Kabelbinder?


----------



## Xylezz (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keins von beidem  DD Perfect Seal Tüllen, die halten auch ohne Schellen etc und sehen einfach Bombe aus


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird das nicht arge Fummelei mit den Perfect Seal Tüllen?

Wenn ich als Ahnungsloser es mir richtig vorstelle, muss man ja als erstes die Tüllen mit den Kühlern/Radiatoren/AGBs/Pumpen verschrauben. Dann die Schläuche an beiden Enden in heißes Wasser halten und aufstecken? Da kann es doch ganz schön eng zugehen im Gehäuse, oder?


----------



## Parnshion (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, und wenn man kein Perfekt Seal hat? Schellen oder Kabelbinder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte nicht enger sein, als bei allen anderen Anschlüssen auch - oder wie denkst du, dass das Aufstecken funktioniert?


----------



## Xylezz (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perfect Seal Tüllen sind auch nicht viel schwerer als alle anderen Tüllen oder Anschlüsse, n Glas heißes Wasser daneben, aufwärmen und draufstecken


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du Schellen nimmst musst du welche für 18mm nehmen.
Ich hab ein paar von denen hier.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz 68086

Aber die passen nur wenn die Tüllen wirklich 10mm haben, 
PS haben aber z.B. fast 13mm.
Aber da geht es wirklich ohne.
Schellen sind eigentlich besser, da Kabelbinder am Verschluss etwas abstehen und so nicht 360° anpressen.


----------



## nemetona (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt *neue PCGH Wakü Set´s*.

PCGH hat in Zusammenarbeit mit Caseking 2 neue Wakü-Komplettsetangebote.
Zur Wahl stehen:
-Budget Kit für 209,90€
-High End Kit für 309,90€

Die Sets scheinen mir recht liebevoll zusammengestellt aus qualitativ wertigen Komponenten.
Sehr gut gelungen ist auch die Wahlmöglichkeit für den verwendeten CPU Sockel, so wählt man bei der Bestellung ein Set für S1366, S775 oder AM2/909/754, und der Hertkiller 3.0 liegt mit der passenden Halterung im Paket 

Aber schaut euch die Set´s selbst an. zum Set


----------



## steinschock (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, vor allem das HighEnd, da ich fast alle Komponenten habe oder hatte.

Auch als Basis sehr gut.


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa die könnte man bis auf ein paar klitze kleine änderungen empfehlen.
Mensch PCGH hat sich das aber zu Herzen genommen, als es letztes haue gegeben hat von seiten der User, bei der ersten Wakü-Set Vorstellung.


----------



## Monsterclock (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der Pumpe vom Buget Set hätte man auch die WatercoolEheim nehmen können. kostet bei Caseking genau gleich viel wie die Eheim


----------



## Parnshion (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist denn sowas ok? Hat jemand schon erfahrung damit gemacht? Möchte ungern die Metall-schellen benutzen.
Schlauchschelle 15 - 17mm Kunststoff weiß - A-C-Shop


----------



## nemetona (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Bei der Pumpe vom Buget Set hätte man auch die WatercoolEheim nehmen können. kostet bei Caseking genau gleich viel wie die Eheim



Da musst du Oliver fragen, das die beiden Pumpen den gleichen Verkaufspreis haben, sagt noch nicht das Caseking diese auch zum gleichen Preis Einkauft.
Es ist möglich das mit der Watercool-Version der Gesamtpreis für das Set nicht realisierbar gewesen wär 

@Parnshion,
die PVC Schellen halten super, habe sie selbst schon probiert, zur Montage leicht mit einer Wasserpumpenzange zusammendrücken und gut


----------



## Parnshion (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Nemetona  
ist weiss, passt dann zu den DD16/10 weisse schlauch. Ist die De-montage auch einfach? btw. was ist denn einer Wasserpumpenzange?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

(edit: bezog sich auf das post von monsterclock)
Jup, die wär wirklich ne bessere Wahl gewesen - aber ich denke mal nicht, dass die auf lange Sicht den gleichen Preis behalten.
Sonst wirklich hübsche Sets, weitere Änderungen dürften in den Bereich "Geschmackssache" fallen.
Ich vermute mal, die Ähnlichkeit zu den Beispielkonfigurationen ist nicht rein zufällig...


----------



## nemetona (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnshion,
wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mir nie die Arbeit gemacht die PVC-Schellen zu öffnen, habe sie als Einwegprodukt gesehen und mit einen Seitenschneider aufgezwickt 

Wasserpumpenzange


@ruyven,
was du so vermutest


----------



## Parnshion (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich tendiere auch eher zu Einwegprodukte  Denke mal dass man die Dinge auch wieder abmachen kann ohne es zu zerstören, aber die Mühe ist halt nicht ohne, da man wahrscheinlich auch kaum an die Schelle kommt wegen der ganze Schläuchen. Ich mache dann mal wie du falls ich es mal ab haben will. sparsam sieht wohl anders aus 

Was das Set bei Caseking angeht (auch hier im Forum), ist mir nach wie vor noch ein Rätsel warum man Wakü-Neulinge (set ist ja für Neulinge) immer die Aquastream empfiehlt. Die dinge sind doch sowas von übeteuert und Features hin oder her, wer braucht es schon?! Neulinge erst recht nicht. Und optisch ist es alles anderes als akzeptabel. Will eine Pumpe und keine Backstein im PC haben. Shoggy ist mit Abstand das beste Entkopplung, aber Neulinge damit zuzumuten?!


----------



## Oliver (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mir beide Kits je nach Einsatzgebiet sofort kaufen und ich bezeichne mich selbst nicht als Neuling 

Bei der Budget-Wakü liegt der Fokus auf eine relativ einfache Montage. Da in vielen Gehäusen bereits werkseitig ein Dual-Radiator reinpasst und der AGB im 5,25"-Schacht Platz findet, kann die Wakü jeder ohne Modifikationen einbauen - ohne auf eine gute Kühlleistung verzichten zu müssen. Das Shoggy-Sandwich V2 verfügt schon über doppelseitiges Klebeband, wodurch auch die Pumpe für nicht allzu heftigen Transport im Gehäuse fixiert ist. Die Mehtode mit Heißkleber ist hier natürlich robuster. 

Bei der High-End-Wakü liegt der Fokus auf einer guten Kühlleistung, wobei ich absichtlich auf einen deutlich teureren Radiator à la Xchanger 360 zugunsten des Preises und der Gehäusekompatibilität verzichtet habe. Einzig die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich im Set vergessen, ansonsten beinhaltet das Paket, alles nötige für eine Wasserkühlung. GPU-Kühler sind auf die jeweiligen Grafikkarten limitiert, weshalb sich ein CPU-Kühler im Kit befindet. Auch die Preise für die Komplettsets können sich meiner Meinung nach sehen lassen. Ich habe versucht, den Preis noch auf 199 respektive 299 Euro zu drücken, was aber nicht geklappt hat.

Die Zusammenstellung der Kits, insbesondere des ersten Wakü-Kits, ist nicht so einfach, wie es nach außen hin den Anschein hat. Zum einen kann ich nur verwenden, was bei Caseking im Sortiment ist. Darüberhinaus muss die Verfügbarkeit der Produkte über einen längeren zeitraum gewährleistet sein, weshalb ich hier oft auf andere Produkte ausweichen muss und als dritter großer Faktor kommt die Bezugsquelle von Caseking zum tragen, denn bei einige Produkte können wir für die Kits einen größeren Rabatt herausschlagen, was letzten Endes den Käufern zugute kommt.


----------



## Forti (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Forti schrieb:


> ich greife mal auf den bilderfred zurück und zwar zum post von x1nghui seite 364:
> das sleeven sieht bei euch sehr schön aus, wie schwer/einfach ist das?



hm schade das mir da nicht mal jemand antwortet 

für mein nächstes netzteil will ich so etwas auch evtl realiesieren.


----------



## Parnshion (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Forti
Also, schwer ist es nicht, hab mal meinNT gesleeved, wenn du mal den "How-to-sleev-thread" gelesen hast, wirst du das locker hinbekommen (wenn selbst ich es hinbekomme )
Ist allerdings ein sehr kostspielige und zeitaufwändige Aktion.
mfg


----------



## Forti (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ups howto? wo is der ? nicht gefunden.... wieviel zeit benötigt man so ca?


----------



## Parnshion (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Forti
hier ist es
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html
kannst schon eine woche einplanen.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute - ich bräuchte mal nen Tipp, wie ich mein Problem lösen könnte.

Ich habe einen G 1/4" Thermometer für 10/8er Anschlüsse.
Da ich aber auf 13/10er umsteige (der Umbau läuft gerade), und ich vergessen habe, dass der Thermosensor eigene Verbindungen hat, habe ich jetzt ein Problem:

Meine Anschlüsse, bzw. Schläuche passen nicht auf das Gewinde des Thermosensors.

Was kann ich da denn jetzt machen?

Bei Aquatuning und dem A-C-Shop habe ich keine passenden Thermometer gefunden.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Adapter, die ich auf die Schnelle nicht finden konnte?

Wenn ja:

Hat jemand so einen und ein PayPal-Konto, damit ich das Teil am Samstag hier habe?


----------



## Digger (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm doch so einen hier 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71030

mit so einem :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - T-Stück - Innengewinde G1/4 T-Stück - Innengewinde G1/4 64000


----------



## Parnshion (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Adapter sollst du nicht nehmen, am besten wie Digger sagte, T-stück und Thermo dran. Mit Adapter bleibt dein Thermo mit 8mm ID, und da dein system jetzt ja 10mm ID hat, hast du da eine Durchflussverengung, nicht gut.


----------



## maschine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis zufällig jemand wieviel Saft so ne Aquastream XT Standard braucht? Ich hab hier nämlich noch ein 12V Steckernetzteil (15W, 595mA, 7,14VA) rumliegen das ich gerne zum befüllen verwenden würde, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das hin haut und Datenblätter hab ich auch keine gefunden.


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte locker reichen wenn ich das hier in der Beschreibung lese "- geringe Leistungsaufnahme von typisch ca. 5 W" . 

MfG DanielX


----------



## maschine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok thx  denn bevor mir das Teil abraucht frag ich lieber


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich benutz zum testen immer so ein altes PC Netzteil wo der Startknopf noch am NT mit drann ist.

Funktioniert super und wenn ich es nicht mehr brauche baue ich mir dadraus ein Autonetzteilladegerät mit 14,4V. 

PS: Geil hab das alles geschrieben ohne einmal auf meine Tastatur zu sehen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## maschine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich konnte auch mal blind schreiben aber irgendwie kam da nur Mist raus, deswegen hab ichs aufgegeben


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem schreiben geht aber auch nur an der geilen Razer Lycosa, an meiner alten vergammelten Logitech Tastatur. 

Jetzt hab ich schon nen 1x120er, 2x120er extreme und nen 3x120er extreme und trotzdem heitzt meine CPU und Graka das Wasser noch gut auf.

Nur was soll ich das jetzt noch so einfach an der Kühleistung machen???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maschine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch nen MoRa an die Seite


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War ich natürlich auch am überlegen, aber ich will nichst an der Seite weil ich ja sonnst nur noch voll umständlich das Case auf bekommen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## maschine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja im Case haste ja glaub ich nich mehr viel Platz, also bleibt eigentlich nur ne externe Lösung, oder am besten direkt einen Durchlaufkühler


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> nimm doch so einen hier
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71030
> 
> mit so einem :
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - T-Stück - Innengewinde G1/4 T-Stück - Innengewinde G1/4 64000





Parnshion schrieb:


> Adapter sollst du nicht nehmen, am besten wie Digger sagte, T-stück und Thermo dran. Mit Adapter bleibt dein Thermo mit 8mm ID, und da dein system jetzt ja 10mm ID hat, hast du da eine Durchflussverengung, nicht gut.



Ja, da habt Ihr wohl recht.

Hat jemand solche Teile vielleicht gerade übrig?

Natürlich kann ich die Sachen auch bestellen... nur würde das den Zusammenbau blöderweise leider verzögern


----------



## nemetona (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> War ich natürlich auch am überlegen, aber ich will nichst an der Seite weil ich ja sonnst nur noch voll umständlich das Case auf bekommen.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Sorry DanielX, diese Ausrede kann ich dir nicht durchgehen lassen.
2 Paar Schnellkupplungen dazwischen, und im Handumdrehen ist der Mora incl. Seitenwand demontiert.


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, dann berichte mir m al kurz von den Schnellkupplungen die du verwendest, hab bis jetzt eigentlich eher schlechtes über die Teile gehört.

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPC-Kupplungen 

Was hört man denn da schlechtes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist die Wassermenge die bei öffnen beider Schnellverschlüsse ausgetreten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sehen optisch so aus als wäre der Innendurchmesser verdammt eng, wie wirken die sich auf den Durchfluß aus?

MfG DanielX


----------



## maschine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guck mal hier: YouTube - Vergleichstest Schnellkupplungen


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Test zum Video ist selbiger(hatte den gerade sowieso gesucht, wird aber auch bei YT verlinkt):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nellkuplungen-im-vergleich-cpc-vs-phobya.html


----------



## maschine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach den Test gibts auch bei PCGHX, ich hab mich grad bei DexGo totgesucht^^
Deswegen hab ich nur das Video verlinkt


----------



## nemetona (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die CPC-Kupplungen haben noch einen großen Vorteil, sie sind einfach Dicht, geöffnet oder geschlossen.
Meine ersten Schnellkupplungen war eine No-Name Metalausführung, im geöffneten Zustand war nicht daran zu denken diese Dicht zu bekommen, alle 3-5s ein Topfen.

Bei Verwendung eines externen Radies mit Schnellkupplungen überwiegen die Vorteile gegenüber der etwas gestiegenen Restriktivität.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetona

Ragt der Fühler des Thermosensors nicht zu weit in das T-Stück hinein?

Anfangs hatte ich solch einen Sensor, konnte ihn aber nicht verbauen, weil er zu lang war und die Trennwand in meinem AGB berührte 

Hab eben mein Gehäuse grundiert (Tagebuch folgt später).

Wie lang sollte ich den Haftgrund trocknen lassen, ehe ich die erste Farbschicht draufmache?
Auf der Dose steht davon nämlich kein Ton... 

Haftgrund und Lack sind von Auto K.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt wohl auf das T-Stück an.
Bei einem wo wirklich Gewinde auf Gewinde trifft passt der Sensor wohl eher nicht. Bei einem großzügigeren Modell ist das dagegen kein Problem.

Das mit dem AGB hatte ich auch, deswegen steckt mein Sensor jetzt im unbenutzten Zufluss der Laing.


----------



## steinschock (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim AGB hatte ich das selbe Problem, dafür gibt es auch Distanzringe und verlängerungen.

Beim T-stück ragt der nicht bis hinein.

Haftgrund sollte recht schnell gehen 3-4 Std sollten reichen.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist diese Verlängerung richtig?


----------



## Digger (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nich ganz, von der länge ist es ok, aber leider reicht der durchmesser nicht. ich habe meine verlängerung aufgebohrt, dann gehts.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh... dann ist also der Innendurchmesser zu klein?

Wie groß sollte er denn sein?

*--Edit1--*

Mann bin ich blöd - das muss natürlich der ID vom neuen Schlauch sein, also 10mm 

*--Edit2--*

Hab' eben meinen Cuplex HD auseinander nehmen müssen, weil ich im Inneren irgend nen grünen Schmodder gesehen hatte.
Tatsächlich waren Ablagerungen drin, die ich rausbekommen habe.

Nur ist mir was Dummes passiert:
Die Abdeckplatte auf der steht, welche Öffnung der Ein-, bzw. Auslass ist, ist mir heruntergefallen noch ehe ich schauen konnte wie das jetzt war.

Auf dem Bild ist auf der linken Seite die Innerei vom Cuplex HD - wo ist der Einlass? Oben oder unten?

http://www.zockon.de/media/images/chache/article_temp/3168-www.zockon.de-DSCF3410.JPG


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich das Teil aufbohre ist doch das Gewinde weg, oder?


----------



## Parnshion (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh ja  es gibt irgendwo ein Set, spricht T-stück + Thermo, es passt dann optimal. Weiß grad nur nicht genau wo es war, entweder bei AT oder Caseking. Den Füllkopf vom Thermo ragt etwa 1-2 mm in den Fluss. Schau mal nach, vielleicht findest du es


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, habs gefunden.

Allerdings finde ich bei AT kein passendes Display 

Also bleibt die Lösung, die Digger vorgeschlagen hat:

Thermosensor und T-Stück.

Das T-Stück müsste ja das selbe sein wie im Set.
Von daher müsste das also passen, denke ich.

Der blauen Thermosensor, der mir lieber wäre, ist bei AT im Moment aber nicht auf Lager... da ist doch echt der Wurm drin 

Jetzt darf ich wieder den teuren Nachnahme-Versand nehmen, damit das Teil bis Samstag hier eintrudelt.
Ich will mein Projekt bis Sonntag Abend fertig haben


----------



## Parnshion (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehehe, bei sowas sollst du dir echt lieber Zeit lassen, Ungeduld kenne ich nur all zu gut, ist aber nicht gut  Lieber bisschen warten und genau das Richtige kaufen anstatt zu überstürzen.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja... zur Not kann ich auch das Display umlöten 

Jetzt gehe ich erstmal unter die Dusche.

Später mache ich mein aktuelles Projekt Tagebuch-konform 

Jedenfalls danke für Deine Hilfe - auch Dir, Digger!


----------



## Parnshion (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach das mach das  
Auch ich starte demnächst mein Projekt "Möglich-viele-Radiatoren-intern-unterzubringen + Umstieg von 13/10 auf 16/10". Hab hier mal ein Konzeptzeichnung gemacht, was haltet ihr davon?
Zerbreche mir grad den Kopf wie ich das alles unterbringen kann  wird sowas von knapp und eng . Ich wünsche mein Tower wäre so wie auf dem Zeichnung


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher dass da rund 40cm Platz vor dem NT sind?


----------



## Parnshion (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte knappen  ich kaufe extra deswegen die Extended-NT-Halterung fürs Lianli, damit verschiebe ich das NT um 6cm nach außen. An der Front sitzt ja leider den klobbigen Innova Dual+Lüfter = ca. 6-7cm. Naja, den BlackIce sollt passiv sein. Wie gesagt, könnte knappen und wird sehr sehr eng sein.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Blackice bringt passiv so ziemlich genau nichts.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle "nur" den Dual vorne, den Triple oben und eventuell noch einen Single hinten verbauen. Bzw. es so lassen wie es ist wenn ich deine Sig da richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Parnshion (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, so habe ich auch grad. Will aber den BlackIce 120 und 360 durch x-changer 120 und 360er ersetzen.......aber wohin dann mit den 2 BlackIces  Also suche ich nach eine Lösung wie ich die beiden trotzdem noch einbinden kann. Als PASSIV meinst du echt die bringen gar nix?! wtf 
Danke dir Oldie


----------



## computertod (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 Fragen:
1. Wieviel bar Druck sind auf einer Wakü?
2. Wie kann ich eine Anschlussverkleinerung von nem Autoradie auf G 1/4" bauen?

mfg computertod


----------



## Parnshion (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An eine Autoradi war ich auch schon dran, Autoradi haben aber selten ein Gewinde. Am besten du versucht es bei Bauhaus. Musst aber wohl mehrere Verkleinereadapter nehmen um auf 1/4 zu kommen.


----------



## nemetona (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Ja, so habe ich auch grad. Will aber den BlackIce 120 und 360 durch x-changer 120 und 360er ersetzen.......aber wohin dann mit den 2 BlackIces



Du hast die Frage doch schon beantwortet, ersetzen!
Lass die Black Ice offline, die bremsen die den Durchfluss nur unnötig, machen es dir schwer alle Bauteile im Rechner unterzubekommen und passiv geht ihre Wirkung gegen null.
Bring diese zum Marktplatz oder in die Bucht


----------



## Jazzman (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier Eiskaltmacher.de - Roundup: 23 Radiatoren im Vergleich
kannst du sehen was die passiv leisten, also fast nix, würde die auch einfach ersetzen


----------



## Forti (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey cool, thx für den link


----------



## Parnshion (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke an diese Stelle euch allen. Dann lasse ich mal des mit dem Passiv sein, und versuche die alle mit Lüfter zu versorgen. Mir ist auch klar geworden dass ich nicht alles rein bekommen werde.... mal sehen was möglich ist  wtf, 7 x 120er Lüfter hab ich schon drin, mehr ist nicht gut.


----------



## Nucleus (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow war das gestern anstrengend... aber AC/DC rocken immer noch übelst und die Strapazen haben sich definitiv gelohnt! 

Vor ein paar Seiten hatte ich was zu meinem Cuplex hd geschrieben - hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das noch aus meinen Aquaduct-Zeiten stammt.
Bevor ich alles zusammenbaue werde ich nochmal gründlich durchspülen müssen. Ich hoffe, dass ich das Zeug überall rausbekomme.
Ob es allerdings überhaupt in den Radis ist, weiß ich nicht... 

Zum Thema Zusammenbau:



> Nur ist mir was Dummes passiert:
> Die Abdeckplatte auf der steht, welche Öffnung der Ein-, bzw. Auslass ist, ist mir heruntergefallen noch ehe ich schauen konnte wie das jetzt war.
> 
> Auf dem Bild ist auf der linken Seite die Innerei vom Cuplex HD - wo ist der Einlass? Oben oder unten?
> http://www.zockon.de/media/images/chache/article_temp/3168-www.zockon.de-DSCF3410.JPG


Ich schätze der Einlass ist das "Loch", also auf dem Bild unten?


----------



## Parnshion (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nuc
mein Supreme dürfte ähnlich wie deins aussehen, zwar vielleicht nicht so dramatisch, kommt aber fast schon hin. Bin immer zu faul alles durchzuspülen. Aber so langsam denke ich wäre es gar nicht mal so falsch Glaube kaum dass da noch was im Radi ist, wenn sowas vorkommt, dann immer am CPU-Kühler, ist wie eine Filter 
Warst auf dem Konzert was?!


----------



## Nucleus (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Warst auf dem Konzert was?!



Jepp, gestern Abend in Hockenheim 

Kann mir jemand bitte den entscheidenden Hinweis zwecks Cuplex-Zusammenbau geben? bundy?


----------



## Parnshion (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenne zwar nicht die Aqua-Sachen, aber versucht mal auf dexgo, schau mal die CPU-roundup, die haben immer als Pics vom zerlegten CPU-kühler, vielleicht hilft dir dann weiter, hiers link:
DeXgo - Reviews: WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 2 (Seite 2)


----------



## Nucleus (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Bilder hab' ich schon gesehen - eines das direkt von oben fotografiert wurde, habe ich aber bislang noch nicht finden können


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze frage von mir...

was bringt der Deckel EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz - A-C-Shop

im gegensatz zum deckel der schon draufgeschraubt ist ??Laing DDC-1T Pumpe 12V Pro mit Alphacool Plexiaufsatz - A-C-Shop


----------



## Parnshion (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nuc
So, hab mir mal die Bilder genauer angeschaut, und wenn man logisch betrachtet und so zusammenbauen wie bei dexgo, dann passt schon. Auf dein Kupferboden kommen die 2 Vertiefung nach oben (umgekehrt wie auf dein Bild), am schwarze Teil kommt da wo das Loch ist nach unten, am Plexiteil kommt die Quadrate nach oben und das V-teil nach unten, am Abdeck ist ja egal, da beide Löcher gleich sind. oben wäre dann der Einlass, unten Auslass. So würde ich es jedenfalls einbauen. Wenn nicht, versucht mal bei Aqua-Hotline, die haben bestimmt sowas.

@Over
Nicht viel, nur bisschen bessere Durchfluss. Wenn du nicht grad unbedingt auf Acetal steht, bleibt bei dein Aufsatz.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denk mal der Durchfluß wird dann net sehr viel mehr sein okay ich bleib bei dem aufgeschraubten  danke Parnshion ^^


----------



## Jazzman (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier kannst du den unterschied im Durschfluss sehen
und auch das Verhältnis zur Lautstärke
DeXgo - Reviews: Laing DDC-Aufsätze (Seite 9)


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay ich hab noch ne frage  wie viel Liter Kühlflüßigkeit geht in ein Mo-Ra 2 weiss das jemand eventuell durch eine messung oder sowas?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den Mora2 gehen ca. 1,2 Lieter laut Aquatinung Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro 36004


----------



## Elzoco (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nabend,

wolte mal fragen ob die Wakü im Anhang so ok ist und ob alles dabei ist.


----------



## pestlu (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

soweit ist die zusammenstellung ok, es fehlt allerdings noch der einlass- und auslassadapter für die pumpe


----------



## Elzoco (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da haste recht

€: Die kollegen dürften auch gehen? http://www.a-c-shop.de


----------



## Digger (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne kurze frage, wenn ich den wassereinlass an meiner aquatube oben habe, verliert die tube doch ihre funktion als agb oder ? 
die luft steigt doch einfach dutch den schlacu nach oben oder?


----------



## pestlu (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elzoco schrieb:


> da haste recht
> 
> €: Die kollegen dürften auch gehen? http://www.a-c-shop.de


 

natürlich hab ich vorhin auf die schnelle nicht gefunden


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage, wenn ich den wassereinlass an meiner aquatube oben habe, verliert die tube doch ihre funktion als agb oder ?
> die luft steigt doch einfach dutch den schlacu nach oben oder?


Das geht schon, hab ich in meinem PC schließlich auch(nur dass bei mir ein EK-AGB mit Einlass oben, über der Wasseroberfläche, und Auslass unten benutzt wird).
Die Pumpe muss dann zwar beim Anlaufen ein Stück Luft wegschieben, da aber aus dem AGB weiterhin gut Wasser nach kommt schafft sie das ohne Probleme und soo viel Luft dass ich Probleme mit Luftblasen im laufenden Betrieb habe schiebt nach dem Ausschalten dann auch nicht zurück in den Kreislauf(sonst gäbe es ja Unterdruck im AGB...).


----------



## Parnshion (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ich finde diese Forum richtig gut, bin gerne hier, finde persönlich auch viel besser als Hluxx, MK oder sonstiges....weil hier alle so nett sind und alles so übersichtlicher ist als bei den anderen. ABER, wir sollen mal auch sowas wie ne SAMMELN-Aktion starten, bsp. Sammelbestellungen oder Vernickeln-aktion und sowas. Das ist wohl noch das Einzige was uns hier noch fehlt...... was meint ihr dazu?
Also, ich würde sofort damit anfangen wenn ich wüßte wo man in meine Nähe vernickelt kann usw. Wäre cool wenn jemand der sich damit auskennt, die Sache in der Hand nehmen würde.
mfg


----------



## nemetona (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dies könnte man organisieren, sollte aber jemand sein der schon positive Erfahrungen mit seiner Vernickelungsfirma gemacht hat. Wenn ich an meine kleine Sammelvernickeung denke ( 3 Heatkiller ), wär dies eine Sammelbestellung von 20 oder mehr Kühlern gewesen, mit dem Ergebnis da wird mir schlecht bei den Gedanken.


----------



## t0mm1 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war jetzt mein erster Gedanke,'hoffentlich'meldest du dich nicht freiwillig für so eine Aktion.


----------



## nemetona (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaub mir, da bin ich ( vorläufig ) geheilt von


----------



## t0mm1 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja glaub ich dir,hat nicht gut ausgeschaut,dein 'alt rustikal',wünsch dir noch besserung für deinen


----------



## nemetona (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, zu Verbessern ist an ihnen nichts mehr, aber mit dennächsten Heatkillern wird es schon werden.


----------



## Parnshion (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich wäre eine Probeexemplar um die Qualität und Service doch sehr hilfreich. Wie gesagt, würde ich die Aktion starten wenn ich WÜSSTE wo bei mir in der Nähe ein solchen Firma existiert. Würde selbstverständlich erstmal den einen oder anderen Teil von mir zum Testen vernickelt lassen, erst wenn alles ok ist, erst dann ....... aber finde leider keins, google war da auch keine so große Hilfe.


----------



## DanielX (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vieleicht ne Blöde frage aber kann man nicht auch einfach Gardena Schnellkupplungen von nem Garteschlauch für ne Wakü nehmen?

Den die Teile sind ja mal wirklich gut Dicht und haben auch nen ordentlichen Innendurchmesser und dürften so nicht so viel Durchfluss kosten.

MfG DanielX


----------



## computertod (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Vieleicht ne Blöde frage aber kann man nicht auch einfach Gardena Schnellkupplungen von nem Garteschlauch für ne Wakü nehmen?
> 
> Den die Teile sind ja mal wirklich gut Dicht und haben auch nen ordentlichen Innendurchmesser und dürften so nicht so viel Durchfluss kosten.
> 
> MfG DanielX



eigentlich müsste das gehen, der Optik tuts halt nicht gut


----------



## DanielX (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist klar, wäre auch wenn extern wo man es nicht sieht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst halt nur irgendwie von den dicken Gartenschlauch-Tüllen runter adaptieren(oder direkt so dicken Schlauch benutzen).


----------



## DanielX (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, werd mir das ganze aber mal im Hinterköpfchen halten und mal testen wenns nötig wird. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Die sehen optisch so aus als wäre der Innendurchmesser verdammt eng, wie wirken die sich auf den Durchfluß aus?
> 
> MfG DanielX



Ohne weitere Objekte im Kreislauf waren es bei einer Eheim1046 ca. 25% weniger:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/39751-durchflusswerte-sammelthread.html#post613290




computertod schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 1. Wieviel bar Druck sind auf einer Wakü?



Ne DDC+ als Förderhöhenstärkste, gängige Pumpe dürfte so auf 0,4 bis 0,45bar kommen.



> 2. Wie kann ich eine Anschlussverkleinerung von nem Autoradie auf G 1/4" bauen?



Hängt davon ab, was der Radi für Gewinde hat 
Oft trifft man auf große Durchmesser ohne Gewinde - da hilft dann nur ne Drehbank oder man versucht mit Powerknete, Epoxid-Massen,... nen kleines Gewinde/Anschluss in das riesen Loch zu kleben.




Parnshion schrieb:


> Leute, ich finde diese Forum richtig gut, bin gerne hier, finde persönlich auch viel besser als Hluxx, MK oder sonstiges....weil hier alle so nett sind und alles so übersichtlicher ist als bei den anderen. ABER, wir sollen mal auch sowas wie ne SAMMELN-Aktion starten, bsp. Sammelbestellungen oder Vernickeln-aktion und sowas. Das ist wohl noch das Einzige was uns hier noch fehlt...... was meint ihr dazu?



Sammelbestellungen machen eigentlich nur ausm Ausland Sinn - da fehlte es hier bislang an Bedarf. Und unsere Nickel-Fans sind fast alle auch bei Luxx aktiv 



DanielX schrieb:


> Vieleicht ne Blöde frage aber kann man nicht auch einfach Gardena Schnellkupplungen von nem Garteschlauch für ne Wakü nehmen?



Die sind ziemlich groß, afaik nicht billig, haben ein relativ großes Todvolumen (also 20-30 statt 2-3 Tropfen, die freigesetzt werden) - und vor allem:
Sind die beidseitig selbstdichtend?
Ich glaube mich nämlich zu erinnern, dass die Schlauchseite offen bleibt.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für eine Pumpe empfiehlt sich um Regenwasser aus einem 1m³ Tank zu pumpen?

Sollte möglichst unter 35Euro sein. Kann man da ne Hydro oder Eheim 1048 nehmen?


----------



## Parnshion (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich wären die Sammelbestellungen nur aus dem Ausland, da teilweise wesentlich mehr interessanteren Sachen gibt als hier in DE, wobei viele Sachenauch billiger sind. Das mit dem Vernickeln durch Luxx finde ich halt nicht so toll, sollen mal HIER so was mal starten, ehrlich gesagt, Lux ist NICHT pcghex.
Wollte euch Mods hiermits auch gleich fragen ob wir irgendwo ein Rubrik Sammelbestellung und Sammelaktion aufmachen können.
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe empfiehlt sich um Regenwasser aus einem 1m³ Tank zu pumpen?
> 
> Sollte möglichst unter 35Euro sein. Kann man da ne Hydro oder Eheim 1048 nehmen?



Würde mich eher in Baumärkten nach Pumpen für Gartenteiche umgucken, die gibts z.T. auch recht billig.
Ne Eheim1048 ist afaik nicht sonderlich schmutzresistent, d.h. du müsstest mit Filtern arbeiten, um ein Verstopfen zu verhindern. Da wäre ein Pumpe, die z.B. n Blatt einfach mal mit druchdreht bequemer.



Parnshion schrieb:


> Natürlich wären die Sammelbestellungen nur aus dem Ausland, da teilweise wesentlich mehr interessanteren Sachen gibt als hier in DE, wobei viele Sachenauch billiger sind. Das mit dem Vernickeln durch Luxx finde ich halt nicht so toll, sollen mal HIER so was mal starten, ehrlich gesagt, Lux ist NICHT pcghex.
> Wollte euch Mods hiermits auch gleich fragen ob wir irgendwo ein Rubrik Sammelbestellung und Sammelaktion aufmachen können.
> mfg



Wir können nen Admin bitten, ein Unterforum zu erstellen.
Aber normalerweise wird sowas für Themengebiete gemacht, bei denen viel Andrang herscht - "Sammelbestellungen: 0" hat das imho noch nicht nötig.
Wenns auf Interesse stößt lässt sich vielleicht ein Sticky einrichten.


----------



## Parnshion (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, was ich damit erreichen will ist, dass die Leute hier bleiben und nicht weil sie bsp. zum Vernickeln extra ins Luxx gehen müssen. Nicht dass wir sowas gleich anbieten sollen/können aber einfach mal diese Möglichkeit offenhalten. 
Da ich es bin der das hier vorschlägt, würde ich auch gleich eine Sammelbestellung aus Frankreich (Sleevewerkzeugkit) organisieren. Soweit ich weiß, wären relative viele daran interessiert, da es sowas in de. nicht gibt. Das wäre für den Anfang schon mal ganz gut. Deswegen hoffe ich doch sehr dass es klappt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sammelbestellungen darfst du gerne so viele organisieren wie du willst und dafür darfst du auch gerne PCGHX als Plattform benutzen, aber mir ist noch immer nicht so ganz klar was wir Moderatoren mit so einer Useraktion zu tun haben sollen?

Wenn du sowas machst finde ich das Toll, aber dann ist es auch deine Verantwortung und nicht unsere. PCGH(wo übrigens kein Moderator fest angestellt ist) wird sich hier sicher nicht als "Reseller" engagieren, das wäre rechtlich viel zu kompliziert und dank diverser Gewerbesteuern auch gänzlich ohne finanziellen Nutzen für den User.


----------



## Parnshion (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Oldie
Du verstehst mich da mal komplett falsch. Ihr Mods hättet damit nix zu tun. Natürlich liegt die Verantwortung in diesem Fall bei mir. Was ich von euch wollte, ist euer Zustimmung. Nicht dass ich ein Thread erstelle und nach halbe Stunde ihr es closen aus irgendwelche Grund. Grad weil bisher sowas hier nicht gibt. UND, ich hatte gehofft ihr würdet ein eigene Rubrik "Sammelbestellung u. Sammelaktion" für uns erstellen, ähnlich wie "Wasserkühlung" oder "Luftkühlung" und sowas.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ruyven schon geschrieben hat:
Einen Sticky kann man daraus gerne machen. Ein Unterforum für ein/zwei Threads ist dagegen übertrieben.

Geschlossen wird sowas natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## nemetona (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt hab ich mal eine doofe Frage, was ist ein "Sticky"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein "Wichtig" Thread, der "oben festgehalten" wird, im guten alten C'tec Forum wurden die als "Sticky"s "angepinnt".


----------



## Parnshion (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte auch fragen was ein Sticky ist 
Das ist auch gut, ich schreibe dann den Thread heute abend wenn ich zuhause bin. An wem soll ich mich da wenden um es daraus ein Sticky zumachen? Kann ich es hier im "Wasserkühlung" posten oder muss ich da zum "Case-Mod"?


----------



## nemetona (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, festgepinnt ist mir ein Begriff, Danke 

In gewisser weise kann ich Parnshions anliegen verstehen, der Übersicht wegen ein Unterforum dafür zu schaffen.
Nehmen wir das Beispiel vernickeln, möchte jemand z.B. einen Luftkühler vernickeln lassen, wird er wohl kaum im Waküunterforum nach einen passenden Sammelthread suchen.

Eine Möglichkeit die ich sehe wär die Sammelaktionen als Unterforum des Marktplatzes zu positionieren für welche die selben Regeln gelten und der Forenbetreiber daher nicht belangbar ist.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, es müsste genügend Sammelaktionen geben damit sich der Aufwand lohnt, aber der Übersichtlichkeit wär damit bestimmt geholfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Wollte auch fragen was ein Sticky ist
> Das ist auch gut, ich schreibe dann den Thread heute abend wenn ich zuhause bin. An wem soll ich mich da wenden um es daraus ein Sticky zumachen? Kann ich es hier im "Wasserkühlung" posten oder muss ich da zum "Case-Mod"?



Sleeven hat imho eindeutig nichts mit Wasserkühlung zu tun, sondern nur mit Casemod.
"vernickeln" wäre in der Tat schwieriger, da müssen wir mal intern drüber nachdenken. Ein Extra Forum halte ich jedenfalls für suboptimal - Aufgrund der geringen Aktivität würde da nämlich auch keiner reingucken. Da stehen die Chancen noch besser, wenn ein Teil der Leute ins Nachbarforum gucken müssen. (ist ja bei Threads zu Lüftern auch nicht anders)


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lohnt es sich,eine geforce 9600gso in den wakü kreislauf zu intigrieren(only gpu kühler)?
und welcher ist der günstigste kühler dafür?
und kann ich den auf der nächsten grafikkarte dann auch wieder verwenden(wahrscheinlich eine directx11 karte so wieder unter 100€)?


----------



## Nucleus (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnshion
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-372.html#post809360

Ich glaube wir sollten hier weiterquatschen 

Das sind ganz normale Killernieten, die ich mattschwarz lackiert habe.
Die Radschraben gehören zum Befestigungsmaterial des Cuplex hd.

Und ja, der Knickschutz bringt nicht viel - ich finde ihn so aber schön.

Ich hatte vorher blaue Schläuche ohne Knickschutz drin und fand das irgendwie langweilig


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@MetalSimon,
die 9600GSO soll wohl als Übergangslösung dienen?
Hast du diese schon gekauft?
Wenn nein, in etwa der selben Preisklasse würde eine Radeon 4670 oder 4830 dir einige FPS mehr bieten.

Als GPU only Kühler wird oft der Zern empfohlen, du müsstest halt den diagonalen Lochabstand der Kühlerbefetigungslöscher wissen.

Bei der 9600GSO sind die RAM´s und Spawas original auch ungekühlt, aber ein kleiner Luftzug im Case ist bei einer solchen Lösung sicher kein Fehler


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die 9600gso hab ich schon und die wird auchnoch ne weile drinbleiben.
und auf den spawas und rams sind kühler sowie hier:http://www.pckoloji.com/attachments...9600-gso-sonic-768mb-ekran-karti-img_0072.jpg
bloß aus alu(aber meine karte ist ein bisschen anders)
und wie siehts mit dem kühler aus? ist der auch gut?


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage @All

Gibts nen Display für den 3,5 Schacht an das ich zwei Temperatursensoren anschließen kann, mehr brauchts nicht?

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Metal Simon,
den Cape Kühler würde ich nicht nehmen, da er höchstwahrscheinlich aus Alu mit Kupferkern besteht.
Ich würde dir schon zu den Zern Kühler raten, der wird oft empfohlen, du musst nur den Abstand der Befestigungslöscher auf deiner Graka messen.

Auf der Karte kannst du ja ein paar passive Ramkühler draufkleben, und den Block auf den Spawas würde ich drauflassen.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd mir wohl das lochgitter http://www.silverstonetek.com/images/memo/COOLIT_1.jpg 
Einbauen und dahinter den TFC 480 radi verbauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Frage @All
> 
> Gibts nen Display für den 3,5 Schacht an das ich zwei Temperatursensoren anschließen kann, mehr brauchts nicht?
> 
> MfG DanielX




Hmm - ohne Lüfterregelung gehts nicht, es sei, denn du baust dir mit den einzelnen Fühler-Displaykombinationen selbst was.
Ansonsten halt
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Lian Li 3,5 Zoll Multi-Panel TR-3A - silver
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Scythe KM01-SL-3,5 Kaze Master 3,5 Zoll - silver
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Scythe KM02-BK-3,5 Kaze Master Ace 3,5 Zoll - black




nemetona schrieb:


> @Metal Simon,
> den Cape Kühler würde ich nicht nehmen, da er höchstwahrscheinlich aus Alu mit Kupferkern besteht.



Außen ist er auf alle Fälle aus Alu und auf ner GPU würde massig Platz kosten (2 Slots minimum)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Passen Perfekt-Seal Tüllen in ein Bitspower T-Stück von der Gewindelänge her oder Brauch ich da Distanzringe und wenn ja welche (Link wäre sehr nützlich).


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin nicht mehr sicher, von dem Maßen sollte es NICHT passen.
Das Gew. der PS ist 7mm lang.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Distanzringe

Ich glaube weiter gingen die nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also bei mir haben die PS gepasst. und tropfen tut auch nichts. 
ich war auch überrascht, wie lange gewinde das T-stück hat.

(hatte vorher diese plastik-würfel. die hatten nur ganz kurze gewinde)


----------



## steinschock (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf dem Foto bei AT sehen die Gew. auch lang genug aus.

@ Bundi

Hast Du einen anständigen Triebwerkstest oder darfst du den jetzt veröffentlichen ?


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@steinshock,
ein Test der Triebwerke ist auch in der neuen PCGHX-Print


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einen sehr ausführlichen Test gibts demnext von Martin:

Triebwerk Here! - Page 3 - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @steinshock,
> ein Test der Triebwerke ist auch in der neuen PCGHX-Print


Der übrigens in meinen Augen desaströs ausfiel.
Da war das 1200RPM Modell schwächer und lauter als ein S-Flex mit gleicher Drehzahl.


----------



## steinschock (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Print DESHALB frag ich ja, was interessiert mich 12 V.  

Außerdem kann ich kam glauben das NB + Feser so ein mist abliefern das hätte ich schon gerne bestätigt. 

In letzter zeit hab ich weder in der Extrem noch der normalen Print viel gesehen was sinn macht. 
Siehe SSD test 

Außer dem Gehäuse Review .


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal eine frage, bin am überlegen mir eine WaKü zu holen, doch die preise schrecken einen etwas ab ^^

ich suche ein set, was einen Q9550 @3,5 Ghz kühlen soll.
was würde eine anständige kosten und was könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
vom Preis her sollte sie nicht sooo teuer sein ^^ preisvorstellung habe ich noch keine.

MFG
Patrick


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau einfach mal hier vorbei! 
Das ist für den Anfang eine sehr gute Orientierung! Da findest Du von 135,- bis ca. 400,- alles, was Du zum CPU-Only kühlen benötigst und kannst ggf. später aufrüsten.


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

super vielen dank. reicht der auch aus um meinen CPU schön kühl zu halten?


----------



## nemetona (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst die Konfi 1.1 ist ausreichend um auch übertaktete Quadcores gut zu kühlen, es wär aber Vorteilhaft jetzt schon zu wissen, welche Komponenten später der Wasserkühlung noch hinzugefügt werden sollen, somit könnte man bei der Erstausrüstung die Pumpen und Radileistung ausreichend dimmensionieren, dies erspart dir Fehlinvestitionen.

Lies auch mal die Vorbemerkungen im Beispielkonfithread und den Guide.


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup super vielen dank. das werde ich gleich mal.
wie sieht es eig. mit der stomversorgung aus? normalerweiße sollten sie ja erheblich mehr an strom "fressen" als ein luftkühler, oder?


----------



## nemetona (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Stromversorgung ist relativ unkritisch, mehr wie 15W nimmt kaum eine Pumpe, ein paar Lüfter zusätzlich, diese Reserven sollte jedes Netzteil haben.


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

super  oh man... schwere entscheidung WaKü oder Lüfter -.- preislich interessanter der Lüfter, räumlich aber dafür die WaKü ^^


----------



## Parnshion (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nehm Wakü, ist auf Dauer besser und lässt Luft nach oben was OC angeht. Optisch sowieso besser  Wenn man sein PC liebt, musst man eben was investieren. Dadurch lebt dein PC möglicheweise bisschen länger.


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also technisch als auch optisch definitiv eine Wakü!


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> super  oh man... schwere entscheidung WaKü oder Lüfter -.- preislich interessanter der Lüfter, räumlich aber dafür die WaKü ^^


 
Also ich fand noch vor einem Jahr eine gute Luftkühlung für CPU vollkommen ausreichend, wenn man nicht gerade beim Übertakten Rekorde brechen will. Mein Hauptgrund war eigentlich nur, dass ich eine Leistungsstarke Grafikkarte genauso leise Kühlen wollte. Und das geht bislang nur mit einer Wasserkühlung. Somit finde ich persönlich eine CPU Only Lösung im P/L-Verhältnis nicht gerade sonderlich gut. Ein Thermalright IFX-14 mit einem Sythe S-Flex für max. 70,- tut es auch. Wenn Du vor hast, später die Grafikkarte mit einzubinden, dann macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn.


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist doch mal ein argument. vielen dank ^^
die entscheidung kam eig daher, da ich nicht genau weiß, ob ich einen guten CPU lüfter rein bekomme.
hier sind mal die daten:

CPU bis zum seitenteil: ca. 15,5cm - 16cm
CPU anfang bis zum Netzteil: ca 3,5cm
CPU mitte bis Netzteil: ca 6cm
CPU ende bis Netzteil: ca 8,5cm

mainboard bis seitenwand: ca 16,5 cm 

habe das Biostar Biostar TP43D2 - A7 Mainboard


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, mit dem IFX-14 könnte es knapp werden, aber der Scythe Mugen 2 müsste passen.
Sorry für OT!


----------



## maschine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Dadurch lebt dein PC möglicheweise bisschen länger.


Das bezweifle ich eher, da man dadurch fast gezwungen ist seinen PC bis ans Limit zu treiben oder aber auch durch Lecks in der WaKü


----------



## Nighthawk33 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich spiele derzeit mit dem gedanken, mir entweder ein "Asus Maximus II Formula" oder ein Asus Rampage Extreme zu holen...

*Was mich am Rampage reizen würde wäre der Wasserkühler in der gleichen Optik, würden denn da 13/10er Schläuche drauspassen???*


Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass das Rampage auch 100€ teurer ist und noch DDR3 Ram benötigt, also bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob der Aufpreis wirklich lohnt.... ??!!

*Was meint ihr??*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Oder gibt es den Wasserkühler auch seperat zu kaufen, als Erstzteil oder so ähnlich???*

*→ Das wäre genial !!!!*


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau den Kühler gibt es nicht zum nachkaufen.
Dafür aber einen Kühler von Swiftech der sich an gleicher Stelle und auch auf dem Maximus II Formular montieren lässt:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge 14180


----------



## stephantime (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen.

Ich frage einfach mal hier in diesem Thread.

Würde ein GPU only Kühler für meine 8800 GT reichen?
Immo habe ich einen Accelero rev.2 drauf mit dem "Turbomodul".

Der Grund für die Frage ist das ich mit F@H angefangen habe und die Graka eine schöne Wärme im Gehäuse produziert.Die nicht wirklich rauskommt.

Habe nämlich keine Gehäuselüfter mehr sondern nur zwei Radis die die Luft aus dem Case ziehen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da Komplettkühler für die 8800GT nicht mehr die Welt kosten (zum Beispiel hier) , würde ich darauf zurückgreifen. Es sei denn, Deine Karte hat kein Referenzdesign.


----------



## stephantime (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre auch eine Variante aber ich weiß halt nicht ob meine Karte im Referenzdesign ist.
Wo und wie kann man das rausbekommen??

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag doch einfach mal bei ASUS nach. Ansonsten frag bei Aquatuning und schick den Kühler notfalls innerhalb der 14-tägigen Rückgabefrist zurück.


----------



## Parnshion (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soooo, bau mal wieder mein ganzen Wakü gleich aus....hat jemand da ne letzen Tips für mich?  das letzte mal hab ich mein NT damit ins jenseits befördert  Mal sehen was ich diesmal in den Wind jagge.  Irgendwas wird bestimmt draufgehen müssen, hoffe diesmal nicht mein neues NT


----------



## bundymania (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man nehme: ausreichend Zewa - Schlauchklemmen - Stopfen - eine große Plastikschüssel - und vorher nen Schnaps zum Mut antrinken 


...und beim nexten Aufbau ein T-Stück + Kugehahn einbauen, dann kommt das Wässerchen später einfacher hinaussssss


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> man nehme: ausreichend Zewa - Schlauchklemmen - Stopfen - eine große Plastikschüssel - und vorher nen Schnaps zum Mut antrinken
> 
> 
> ...und beim nexten Aufbau ein T-Stück + Kugehahn einbauen, dann kommt das Wässerchen später einfacher hinaussssss



Der is gut.
Ich will garnicht wissen, was ich mit meiner Umbau Aktion von Lukü auf Wakü schrotte, aber der Kugelhahn und das T-Stück is schon eingeplant und bestellt.


----------



## Parnshion (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, Hahn und alles mögliche sind bei mir auch schon bestellt. Hoffe die Sachen kommen bald.


----------



## Monsterclock (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr, reicht ein Magiccool slim mit 3 Lüfter @800u/min um eine P2 940BE Übertaktet und eine 9800GT zu kühlen?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht, wird aber keine absoluten Top Temperaturen erreichen.


----------



## Monsterclock (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es sollte nur nicht überhitzen


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sicher nicht. Allerdings kannst du das bei 800RPM auch mit Lukü haben.


----------



## b0s (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne Vergleichbare Kombo (PII 940BE@3,4 & Radeon 4850) und die Teile werden von meinem Triple Extreme ziemlich gut mit "Kaltwasser" versorgt .
Unter Extrem-Last (Prime large, Furmark extreme-burning; also nicht Praxis-nah) CPU 44° C; GPU 35° C @800 RPM (genaues Setup siehe Sig., hab keinen Wassertempfühler). Ist also auch noch Spielraum für niedrigere Drehzahlen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast aber den extrem und nicht die slim version


----------



## b0s (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, hab ich ja auch geschrieben 
Mein Fazit ist allerdings falsch gewählt, da lag zuviel Zeit zwischen Antwort-Button-klicken und Beitrag abschicken 
Das Fazit bezieht sich also auf den Extreme, während der Slim bei gleicher Drehzahl keine Reserven hat, also seinen Dienst etwas wärmer verrichten wird.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die GPU-Temperatur erscheint mir etwas unrealistisch(Furmark.exe umbenannt?).
Das sollte schon fast die Wassertemperatur sein.


----------



## b0s (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm jetzt wo du es sagst ?(
Ist mit GPU-Z bzw. direkt in Furmark ausgelesen, auch umbenannt.
GPU-Z spuckt als weitere Temps 34/44/34 (DISPIO/MEMIO/SHADERCORE) aus.


----------



## Nucleus (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, kann man so ein Beleuchtungsmodul mit einer LED auch so am AGB befestigen, dass die Kombo im Wasser ist?

Mein AGB hat noch eine Öffnung ganz unten - und da die Beleuchtung oben nicht ganz so aussieht, wie ich mir das vorstelle, wäre das irgendwie nahe liegend.

Natürlich nur, wenn da nichts passiert. 

Evtl. mit Silikon abdichten?

Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Parnshion (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du mit Kombo Nuc? Hab auch das selbe Problem wie du, nur bei mir ist ne EK 250er, und da sieht man erst recht nix. Also wenn du meinst dass du das teil unter Wasser tauchst, wird natürlich schwierig, musst es halt mit Silikon dein Modul abdichten, dann denke ich sollte es auch kein prob sein. Hab mir ne andere Lösung ausgedacht  Hab meins vertickt und jagge da den neue Alpha Cyclon AGB rein. Somit hab ich dann gleich 2 AGBs mit Effekte und Leds sieht man auch sehr gut


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Afaik ist das Beleuchtungsmodul nicht durchgebohrt. Die LED kommt also nicht mit dem Wasser in Berührung.
Anders wäre der O-Ring am Modul ja auch reichlich unnötig.


----------



## Parnshion (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle
hab gestern alles abgebaut und ausprobiert, wie du sagstest, passt nicht rein, triple passt unten nicht rein, fehlt vielleicht 1-2 cm, die ich nicht habe, und das  mit dem extended NT halterung  Somit kann ich nur die beiden BlackIces durch die TFCs ersetzen.


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Soooo, bau mal wieder mein ganzen Wakü gleich aus....hat jemand da ne letzen Tips für mich?  das letzte mal hab ich mein NT damit ins jenseits befördert  Mal sehen was ich diesmal in den Wind jagge.  Irgendwas wird bestimmt draufgehen müssen, hoffe diesmal nicht mein neues NT


 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-entleeren-der-wasserkuehlung.html#post256687


----------



## Parnshion (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Dax, hab diesmal natürlich perfekt hinbekommen, und das ohne hahn und sonstiges. das mit der NT war nur mein Unachtsamkeit zu verdanken


----------



## Nucleus (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Afaik ist das Beleuchtungsmodul nicht durchgebohrt



Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr dran erinnern.

Letztens hatte ich versucht das Beleuchtungsmodul rauszunehmen.
Das Teil saß aber so fest, dass ich es fast zerbrochen hätte.
Deshalb hab' ichs dann einfach drin gelassen.

Und mit Kombo meinte ich LED+Beleuchtungsmodul


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hier ist grad so abgetaucht, da wollte ich mal gleich bisschen was dagegen tun 
Was haltet ihr davon? Sag bitte euer Meinungen dazu.
-Sinnvoll?
-möglich?
-hat jemand es schon probiert?
*bedenke dass BEIDEN pumpen gleich stark sind*
theoretisch müsste es gehen. (Skizze unten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso ein zweiter AGB?
Als Druckbehälter macht der nicht viel Sinn.
Wenn du die Pumpenleistung erhöhen möchtest, dann schalte sie direkt in reihe.

Falls ich fragen darf, was versprichst du dir aus dem Aufbau?


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast Du für Komponenten, dass Du zwei Pumpen benötigst? Oder sind die Pumpen so schwach? Ansonsten sollte es funktionieren. Vielleicht kannst Du ja eine Pumpen zwischen die Kühler hängen. Weiß aber auch nicht genau, ob das von Vorteil wäre! Ist nur so'n Gefühl.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Total unsinnig da der AGB zwischen den beiden Pumpen einen nicht zu verachtendenTeil der Leistung der ersten Pumpe wieder "schluckt".
Wenn schon DualPumpe, dann bitte direkt hintereinander oder eben auf zwei (Teil-)Kreisläufe aufgeteilt.

Was ich mir als halbwegs sinnvoll vorstellen könnte wäre das Splitten des Kreislaufes vor und nach dem Radi. So übernimmt dann z.B. eine Pumpe(+AGB) die CPU und die Andere(+AGB) dir restlichen, weniger restriktiven Kühler.


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich erhoffe mir davon als erstes wohl bessere Durchfluss. Hab im moment so wie da ist, aber eben als 2 getrennte kreisläufe (cpu + gpu / mb). MB temps hat sich verschlechtert im gegensatz zu früher als ich alles mit nur 1 kreislauf mit 1 pumpe und 1 agb, cpu und gpu bleiben aber leider gleich. Wollte weg vom 2 kreisläufen und wieder zu 1, aber eben mit 2 pumpen und 2 agb. Die Variante vom Oldie scheint ok zu sein. Die reihenfolge müssen nicht wie im Skizze sein .....
Naja, wenn ihr Wakü-Urgestein sagt dass es kein sinn hat, dann bleibe ich wohl bei 2 kreisläufe.
ps: sind 2 Laing 1T


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde empfehlen einen Kreislauf mit einen AGB und wenn es sein muss 2 Laing mit diesen Deckel 

Wie hoch ist denn dein Durchfluss in einen Kreis mit einer Pumpe?

Edit: sehe gerader der Deckel ist nur zur alten Laingversion kompatibel, aber dieser Deckel wär auch eine Option.


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Neme  der erste Deckel ist optisch alles anderes als akzeptabel  hab auch schon an den 2ten gedacht.......der wäre mein erste wahl. Aber echt, ich will unbedingt 2 AGBs haben. 
Nochmal danke alle für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit den zwei AGB´s kann ja nur optische Gründe haben, denn technisch bringt dies keinen Vorteil.
Dann schalte doch beide AGB´s an das ende des Kreislaufes hintereinander, und den höher gelegenen nutzt du zum befüllen!?!?!


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir mal die skizze an, wie würdest du es anschliessen wenn es mit den dual deckel werden sollte (verschlauchung)? Und welche AGB wäre höher gelegen von den 2?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jazzman (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm also in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/15637-2-x-laing-ultra-8.html sind  die Leute doch zu dem Ergebniss gekommen, das 2 Pumpen nix bringen, außer minimal mehr Durchfluss, 
das ist zwar bei dem Duallaing Deckel ein wenig anders, aber glaube nicht, das das so viel bringt


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde verschlauchen:
AGB 2-AGB 1-Laing-Dual-SB-GPU-NB-Single-Spawa senkrecht-Triple-CPU-Spawa wagerecht-AGB 2


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Durchfluss liegt es nicht Jazz, mein Durchfluss ist jetzt schon viel zu gut  Optik  möchte nur 2 AGBs haben, das ist alles, obs mit 1 oder 2 Laing ist nicht so wichtig. Obwohl bei dexgo nen test gibt mit den Dualdeckel, der nicht grad viel mehr Durchfluss bringt als ein Laing alleine, würde ich den nehmen wenn irgendwie 2 AGBs in einen kreislauf unterbringen kann.


----------



## Jazzman (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm hättest einfach mir noch ne Laing und AGB verkaufen sollen , hättest du kein Problem mehr 
kannst ja mal mjay fragen, der hat schon 2 AGBs hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-373.html


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich doch  Und jetzt hole ich mir wieder ein neueres AGB und nochmal die Laing  aber mit Ek Top, will einheitlich haben 


@Neme
welche der beiden AGB ist denn höher gelegen?


----------



## Forti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, du musst wissen das du ja einen agb zum befüllen brauchst! also wird es so wie du angezeichnet hast nicht funktionieren. grund, wasser was ÜBER dem agb ist zb in deinem radi, wird den agb drunter fluten! also funktioniert das ganze nicht. somit musst du also einen agb ÜBER den höchstem mit wasser gefüllten punkt anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann musst du bedenken wenn du den front agb komplett mit wasser füllen willst sieht der nicht mehr so schön aus, finde das sieht dann aus wie einglasklotz, ist meine meinung. zumindest bei dem den ich habe, weiss ja nicht welchen du nehmen willst. ergo musst du beim befüllen darauf achten das du einen druckausgleich schaffst im agb und die luft ablassen bis die gewünschte menge enthalten ist, dann verschliesen und weiter befüllen. der pegel bleibt nun immer gleich da je keine luft mehr entweichen kann oder zugefürt werden kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AGB darf durchaus unter dem höchsten Punkt der Wakü sein, das ist kein Problem(bei mir war es noch nie anders).


----------



## nulchking (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoffe bin hier richtig 

Ich habe mir heute das HAF932 bestellt. Es soll ja schon über eine gute Luftkühlung verfügen, nur wollte ich eventuell meinen PC unter Wasser setzen 
Deswegen wollte ich mir eine Wasserkühlung zulegen. Nun wollte ich wissen ob es sich lohnt eine Wasser und Luftkühlung zu installieren?
Platz für den Wakükram hätte ich genug...


----------



## Forti (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@olstyl. bei mir lief der agb über ^^


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nulchking,
schau dir mal den Waküguide an, und wenn dann noch so grundlegende Fragen offen bleiben dann bitte im Wakü-Quatsch Tread 

@Parnshion,
wenn deine Zeichnung in etwa stimmt und du beide AGB´s zu etwa 2/3 füllst sollte keiner von beiden überlaufen ( bei stehender Pumpe ).


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetona, ich glaube doch, da ja beide agbs unter dem trippl liegen, somit kannst du nicht luft unterhalb von wasser haben. das wäre pysikalich unmöglich. ausserdem habe ich es bei mir doch probiert, es geht nicht. schau die bilder an. ich musste den kleinen agb sogar noch höher setzen.


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Forti schrieb:


> @nemetona, ich glaube doch, da ja beide agbs unter dem trippl liegen, somit kannst du nicht luft unterhalb von wasser haben. das wäre pysikalich unmöglich. ausserdem habe ich es bei mir doch probiert, es geht nicht. schau die bilder an. ich musste den kleinen agb sogar noch höher setzen.



Ich habe dir mal 2 Bilder von meinen älteren Setups angehängt, in beiden Fällen sitzt der AGB deutlich tiefer wie der Radi im Dach, und ich konnte die AGB´´s problemlos offnen, während des Betriebs als auch während des Stillstandes. 
In einen geschlossenen Kreislauf ist dies kein Problem.


----------



## Parnshion (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Jungs, ich werde euer meinungen und rat zur herzen nehmen, werde mir mal alles durch den kopf gehen lassen. Andere Frage: wie ich sehe montiert ihr euer Lüfter am Deckel alle saugend, wieso? hab bisschen her immer blasen, spricht, Deckel -> Radi -> Lüfter (von oben nach unten). Ist es besser anders herum so wie ihr habt? Gibt es irgendwo bezüglich sowas einen test?


----------



## On/OFF (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blasend , geht bei zu hohen Drehzahlen (selbst bei Niedrigen) zuviel Luft verloren bzw prallt ab . Bei Saugend muss die Luft durch die Lamellen.   
mfg


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann nemetona nur beipflichten.

mein Quad-Radi ist auf dem Dach und mein AGB neben dem Mainboard im Gehäuse.

Befüllen, etc. geht ohne Probleme. Der Wasserstand ist so hoch, wie ich ihn haben will.


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob blasend oder saugend, klick


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mann... jetzt hab' ich mich schon auf versaute Seiten gefreut hinter dem Link


----------



## On/OFF (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay dann lag ich wohl falsch ^^ , aber auf jeden fall verstauben die Lamellen nicht so schnell . 

Man lernt halt nie aus , aber weniger putzen war mir wichtiger.


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm ok, warum das dann bei mir nicht geht oder ging weiss ich nicht. jedenfalls ist bei mir vor dem morgentlichen anstellen des pcs immer wenig wasser im agb und dann wenn er an geht erhöht sich der pegel. aber wenn es bei euch funtzt ok


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Bilder auf der vorhergehenden Seite sind doch von dir ( Rechner mit 2 AGB´s )?


----------



## Parnshion (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ich sehe ist saugend wohl besser....aber bei Lüfter mit Leds, sieht mit blasend besser aus


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja sind sie, aber wie du siehst musste ich den kleinen agb höher setzen, und oben wollte ich eigentlich den trippel einsetzen, ging irgendwie nicht.


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Forti,

kann es sein das dein Kreislauf so aufgebaut ist, das in dem AGB im Laufwerksschacht während des Betriebes ein Unterdruck erzeugt wird?
Dies könnte erklären das nach Abschalten des Rechners sich die Druckverhältnisse ausgleichen und der Füllstand im Röhrenagb sinkt.


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, unterdruck? also beim befüllen des kreislaufes muss ich die oben im deckel des agb befindliche schraube öffnen damit die luft entweicht. dabei befülle ich über den kleinen agb bis mir der wasserstand im grossen agb gefällt und schliese die schraube wieder. dann befülle ich weiter wobei der wasserstand im grosen agb ja nun gleich bleibt da ja das wasser die luft nicht mehr verdrängen kann. ich weiss nicht ob da irgendwelcher druck entsteht bei. ich fülle ein und sauge solange an dem schlauchende was wieder zum agb kommt, bis keine luft mehr im sys ist (ok so gut wie keine). dannn anschalten bsl nachfüllen fertig. und jeden tag schwankt der wasserstand halt zwischen ein und ausgeschaltetem zustand. ich habe das immer mit der leistung der pumpe in zusammenhang gebracht, dachte da sie ja gute leistung hat das dadurch das wasser ein wenig steigt.


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welcher Reihenfolge ist denn bei dir verschlaucht?
Und ein Bild vomm Innenleeben deines Rechner wär gut.


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

verschlaucht ist so: agb draussen-agb drinnen-pumpe-south-graka-north-cpu-radi-agb draussen. ich weiss ein wenig unkonventionell. aber bei den niedrigen temps, obwohl oc, bleibt das so. habe auch kaum andere möglichkeiten da es sonst auch leider schei..e ausschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch auf niedriger position beim basteln





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt die "ferige höhe"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bild nummer 2 ist leider zu groß zum einbinden, müsst ihr halt draufklicken bitte


----------



## Digger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu,
ich habe grade ein geiles feature an meinem RIIGENE entdeckt :
temperatursensor anschlüsse auf dem bord. 

nun hab ich vor zwei (es gibt zwei anschlüsse) wasser-sensoren anzuschließen.

nur welche ? es gibt da ja digitale und iwie analoge...

welche lassen sich da empfehlen?

schnmal danköö 

wie machen sich denn die neuen Aquacomputer sensoren ? die sind ja ultra-praktisch


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Forti,

ich komme jetzt auf beine logische Erklärung für das Problem.

Möchtest du auch optischen Gründen 2 AGB´s nutzen?
Wenn nicht, dann nimm den Röhren-AGB mal heraus, und du solltest den in der Front problemlos betreiben können.
Wie du auf dem Bild sehen kannst ist der Wasserstand in meinen AGB auch niedriger als die Oberkante des Mora.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Digger,

die AC Sensoren hab ich mir auch geordert, bin schon gespannt wenn ich morgen das Paket öffne, kommt je einer an den Zu und an den Ablauf des Moras.


----------



## Parnshion (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs, sobald ich die Dinge habt und testet, könntet bitte euer Meinung dazu sagen? Will mir auch 2 oder 4 davon bestellen, weiß aber nicht wie gut die dinge sind.


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tach, kann mir jemand schnell eine Frage beantworten? Ich möchte 3 Lüfter aufm Radi von 12V auf 5V drosseln, macht es dort einen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt 1350rpm oder 1650rpm Loonies nehme?? Oder sollte ich gar besser auf 7V laufen lassen??

Grüße, Wolli


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 1650er drehen bei 5V etwa 100U/min höher wie die 1350er.

Weist du genau das die Loonies mit einer permanten Spannungsabsenkung auf 5V auch anlaufen?

Was für einen Radi nutzt du denn?


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das weiß ich nicht ob die das auch machen würden. Im Moment ist 1 Looni drauf der übers Main läuft - Ich wollte 2 weitere kaufen und die dann per 4pin-Molex-Adapter laufen lassen, wenn möglich mit 5V. Ich nutze einen Black Ice GT Stealth 360. Hättest du eine bessere Idee, zb andere Lüfter oder so?

Danke, Grüße - Wolli


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Black Ice Radi kann mit langsam drehenden Lüftern seine Leistung nicht richtig entfalten, daher würde ich eine Absenkung auf 9V oder höchsten 7V anstreben.
Eine aktive Steuerung abhängig von der Wassertemp. wär da optimum aber etwas teurer.


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, gut zu wissen, danke! Ich werds warscheinlich mal mit 12V versuchen, es sei denn ich finde einen ordentlichen 12V-9V Adapter, und den 1350er Loonies und dann schauen obs zu laut ist, ich kanns ja dann immernoch ändern.

Danke! Grüße, Wolli


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wolli-87 schrieb:


> Ah, gut zu wissen, danke! Ich werds warscheinlich mal mit 12V versuchen, es sei denn ich finde einen ordentlichen 12V-9V Adapter, und den 1350er Loonies und dann schauen obs zu laut ist, ich kanns ja dann immernoch ändern.
> 
> Danke! Grüße, Wolli



Wenn du dir 3,3V vom ATX oder einem SATA-Kabel abgreifst, kannst du auch recht einfach 8,7V realisieren.


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie mache ich das? 


Wenn du dir 3,3V vom ATX oder einem SATA-Kabel abgreifst, kannst du auch recht einfach 8,7V realisieren.


 Grüße, Wolli


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch einen solchen Adapter nutzen, oder ruyvens Vorschlag.


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die kenne ich, meine Gehäuselüfter intern laufen auch mit solchen Adaptern - allerdings auf 7V! Die Lautstärke müsste doch auch deutlich reduziert werden, wenn ich von 12 auf 9.5 drossel, oder?? Deswegen wäre die Frage 9,5 oder 7V... Hmm...


----------



## steinschock (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Günstige Steuerungen gibt es ab 12€, finde ich viel besser und Flexibler.


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ist halt Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache!


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Flexibilität bei einer Steuerung ist eine Tat- und keine Ansichtssache


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darum gings aber nicht! Nur, ob die viel besser oder flexibler als eine interne Steuerung ist!


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser ist dies Definitiv, mit einer Vollwertigen Lüftersteuerung kannst du das gesammte Drehzahlband der Lüfter nutzen.

Noch etwas besser wär Vollautomatisch in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemp..


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetona, ja eigentlich nutze ich den röhrenagb aus 2 gründen 1 zum befüllen, weil du den anderen nicht rausbekommst. du müstest immer das laufwerk ausbauen und umständlich zu befüllen. und andererseitz aus optichen gründen. ja ich weiss der eine mag es, der andere nicht^^ aber er war ja auch mal niedriger angebracht wie man auf den bildern sieht. ich finde es nicht schlecht. und warum das bei mir nicht geht, ich weiss es nicht. ich kenn das nur aus der physik das luft nicht "unter" wasser sei kann. na egal wenn es bei euch klappt ist das schön, ich kann es nur so weitergeben..

ps beine lösung habe ich auch nicht^^ @nemetona LOL


----------



## steinschock (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau das meine ich, wenn ich meine Lüfter auf 7V mache verschenke ich auch einiges:
Da die auch bei 200U/m mehr nicht Lauter werden.


----------



## Digger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@forti, es stimmt schon, dass luft nich unter wasser sein kann 
aber denk doch mal an unterwasser-höhlen  
übertrag das prinzip mal auf den agb  solange deine beiden anschlüsse des agb unterhalb der wassergrenze sind, kann da nichts überlaufen wenn der agb zu ist. 
während des betriebes kannst du den agb auch auf machen. 
unter umständen könnte es passieren wenn die pumpe steht und du machst ihn auf, dass dann das wasser überläuft, dafür sind aber noch einige andere faktoren nötig, wie schlauchführung.


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Forti,

dies kann in einen geschlossenen Kreislauf eigentlich nicht sein.
Noch mal das ich das Richtig verstehe, als der Röhrenagb bei dir tiefer montiert war, ist dieser übergelaufen wenn du ihn geöffnet hast?

Edit: da war Digger schneller.


----------



## steinschock (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wichtig ist das der Obere keine Luft ziehen kann, dann kann auch nicht Laufen.


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jop, da wenn ich morgens den pc anschalte der wasserspiegel niedriger ist als jetzt nach, weiss nicht, 8 stunden.


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wolli-87 schrieb:


> Guten Tach, kann mir jemand schnell eine Frage beantworten? Ich möchte 3 Lüfter aufm Radi von 12V auf 5V drosseln, macht es dort einen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt 1350rpm oder 1650rpm Loonies nehme?? Oder sollte ich gar besser auf 7V laufen lassen??
> 
> Grüße, Wolli



Du kannst auch diese Poti nehmen. Habe ich auch gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Wolli-87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, danke für die Idee - aber ich habe grade spontan eine Lüftersteuerung gefunden, die eigentlich perfekt wäre: Scythe Kaze Q! Steuert 4 Lüfter von 5-12V und kostet ca. 12€! 

Danke an euch alle ! Die Vorteile dieser Steuerung überwiegen wirklich deutlich gegen interne Adapter... 


@ DaxTrose = Ich sehe du hast deine Luffies unter dem Radi platziert, macht das einen großen Unterschied Temp-mäßiger-Dings? Ich hab meine momentan noch oben.


Grüße, Wolli


----------



## Monsterclock (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DaxTrose was für blenden hast du auf deinem Radi und glaubst du, dass sie den Luftstrom (stark) behindern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wolli-87 schrieb:


> Und wie mache ich das?
> 
> 
> Wenn du dir 3,3V vom ATX oder einem SATA-Kabel abgreifst, kannst du auch recht einfach 8,7V realisieren.




Ich hab seinerzeit nen Stromdieb genommen.




Forti schrieb:


> jop, da wenn ich morgens den pc anschalte der wasserspiegel niedriger ist als jetzt nach, weiss nicht, 8 stunden.



Hast du mal geguckt, ob die Verschlüsse der AGBs richtig dicht sind?
Vielleicht kommt da Luft rein. (und im Gegensatz zu Wasser, das rauskommt, bemerkt man Luft, die reinkommt, nicht sofort)

Es erscheint jedenfalls merkwürdig, dass sich der Wasserspiegel mehrere Stunden nach abschalten der Pumpe noch ändert.


----------



## Forti (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jepp, alles dicht dichter am dichtesten. brauche auch kein wasser nachfüllen ist alles io.


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> @DaxTrose was für blenden hast du auf deinem Radi und glaubst du, dass sie den Luftstrom (stark) behindern?


 
Ich habe diese Blenden und ich glaube nicht, dass sie den Luftstrom stark behindern. Hab es allerdings noch nie ohne probiert!


----------



## Forti (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so hier mal zum anschauen: 
*das ist pc aus: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*das ist pc an ca 10 min:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich ihn ausschalte geht es logischerweise wieder runter^^. alles dicht, alles io, alles läuft. war schon immer so mit diesem agb.


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie verhällt sich denn der Füllstand im anderen AGB?
In einen geschlossenen und dichten Kreislauf kann das Wasser ja nicht mehr oder weniger werden.


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Forti

Also ich habe denselben AGB und kann dieses Phänomen bei mir nicht feststellen. Egal ob der PC an oder aus ist der Wasserstand ist derselbe. Nur bei angeschaltetem PC bewegt sich das Wasser leicht. Ich denke mal dass in deinem System noch etwas Luft ist. Füll noch etwas Flüssigkeit nach und dreh den Rechner mal nach allen Seiten, auch mal über Kopf.


----------



## Wolli-87 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ DaxTrose - Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn du die Lüfter unterhalb des Radis laufen lässt? Ich nehme mal an Luft wird nach oben gepustet!?

Grüße, Wolli


----------



## Forti (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@dorow, luft ist da keine mehr drinnen, wurde so weit wie es geht auf die seite(n) gelegt. na das mit dem "wenden" lass ich mal scharzenegger machen was ^^ das ist ein big tower der so wie er hier steht gute 25kg wiegt. 

@nemetona, der wasserstand beibt augenscheinlich im andernen agb gleich. müsste ich mit dem lineal nachmessen denke ich.

aber nun seht ihr mal das ich keinen quatsch erzähle, hehe. nein im ernst das ist schon so seit dem der agb da draussen drann ist. ich kann damit leben und finde es mitlerweile lustig, dachte ist bei euch auch so, lol. so sehe ich wenigstens das alles funktioniert^^

ich mache es immernoch von der pumpe abhängingg, denke die pumpt zuviel rein kann aber weniger rausziehen, irgendwie so *lach.


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach dir doch einfach mit einen Klebebandstreifen eine Markierung für den Wasserstand an den Front AGB


----------



## On/OFF (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Forti schrieb:


> ich mache es immernoch von der pumpe abhängingg, denke die pumpt zuviel rein kann aber weniger rausziehen, irgendwie so *lach.



Das glaube ich eher nicht , weil du dann das wasser dehnen würdest ^^ .
Aber vielleicht fliesst Wasser zurück in die Pumpe , weiss nicht welche du hast , Bei einer Laiing wäre das nicht möglich. aber bei Teichpumpen vielleicht denkbar.

Hast du keinen Hermetischen Kreislauf? Weil dann kann eigentlich sich der Wasserstand in dem AGB nicht ändern, sonst würde deine Pumpe soviel Kraft haben das sie die Luft im Oberen AGB zusammendrückt .

PS: check mal den oberen AGB auf Dichtigkeit am Deckel.


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@Forti*

Wie viele AGB`s hast du den in deinem Rechner? Solltest du einen In einem freien 5,25 Schacht haben fast dieser mit Sicherheit mehr Wasser als der kleine. Sollte das so sein sitzt der der adere AGB auch näher an der Pumpe und gleicht seinen Wasser stand durch den oberen aus. Somit sieht das so aus als ob sich der Wasserstand ändert.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wolli-87 schrieb:


> @ DaxTrose - Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn du die Lüfter unterhalb des Radis laufen lässt? Ich nehme mal an Luft wird nach oben gepustet!?
> 
> Grüße, Wolli



Einen großen Unterschied gibt es wohl nicht. Auf jeden Fall wird die warme Luft nach oben befördert. In erster Linie habe ich sie aus optischen Gründen so angebracht. Auch ist der Abstand zum Gehäusedeckel mit 10mm nicht optimal, reicht aber aus, um bei Last ein Delta von 10° zu erreichen. Gekühlt werden NB, CPU und Grafikkarte.
Hier mal der Steckbrief:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...echnersteckbriefe-im-pcghx-14.html#post792798


----------



## DanielX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passen die Sensoren hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor einzeln Thermosensor einzeln 50cm 71005

An das Display: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Digital Thermometer - Blau Scythe Kama Thermo - schwarz 71013

Will zu Sicherheit mal nachfragen?


----------



## t0mm1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

He
wollte meinen HK vernickeln,hab jetzt aber schon welche gesehen die die Bodenplatte nicht vernickelt haben,macht das Temperaturmäßig einen großen unterschied oder kann man das vernachlässigen,obtisch schau einer komplett vernickelt besser aus.
Danke


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade das die TFC Triebwerke nicht so gut sind wie sie angekündigt wurden!


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Schade das die TFC Triebwerke nicht so gut sind wie sie angekündigt wurden!


Gibt es schon irgendwelche Tests die ich übersehen habe oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## steinschock (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ t0mm1
Die Bodenplatte sieht man eh nicht, hab eben probiert.
Keine Chance.
Mehr wie 1-2°C kann es aber nicht ausmachen.


----------



## Parnshion (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Monster
Ja, in die Xtrem Print
mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig genau in der!^^


----------



## t0mm1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> @ t0mm1
> Die Bodenplatte sieht man eh nicht, hab eben probiert.
> Keine Chance.
> Mehr wie 1-2°C kann es aber nicht ausmachen.



Cool danke

Ja,die is ja auch nicht so dick,hab jetzt nur immer Fotos mit und ohne gesehen,unteranderem auch bei Bundi und der weiß ja eigentlich was er tut,muss ich mal schauen wie's aus schaut,auf fotos hats mir nicht so gefallen.

Dank dir und geiler PC von dir


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Forti schrieb:


> so hier mal zum anschauen:
> *das ist pc aus: *
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=108995&stc=1&d=1244189271
> 
> ...



~Reduzierung des Luft gefüllten Bereiches um 1/3?
Das ist afaik nur auf drei Wegen physikalisch möglich:
- Senkung der absoluten Temperatur der Luft um 1/3. (d.h. rund 100K)
- Erhöhung des Druckes um rund 0,5bar (entspricht 5 Meter Wassersäule, mehr als unmittelbar am Ausgang einer DDC+ anliegt, wenn sie gegen unendlichen Wiederstand arbeitet)
- Die Luft kann aus dem AGB entweichen = Der Deckel ist garantiert nicht gasdicht.


----------



## M4jestix (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich auf dem EK Waterblocks NB/SB 5 welchen ich für meine NB verwenden will Probleme mit div. Schraubanschlüssen bekommen könnte? Finde leider nirgends etwas zum Lochabstand der beiden Bohrungen.

MfG


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich will in meinem nächsten Sys CPU und GPU unter wasser setzen
welchen vorteil bringt es, wenn ich ZWISCHEN CPU und GPU einen 120mm Radi(Aquacomputer Airplex Evo) zusätzlich zu meinem Autoradi einbaue?


----------



## Monsterclock (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine kleinere Temp Differenz zwieschen Luft und Wasser (was sonst )
Aber ich glaube du wolltest drauf hinaus ob es in der Anordnung was bringt. Nein, denn das Wasser fließt zu schnell um sich so zu erwärmen, dass die Anordnung sich auswirkt.


----------



## Digger (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



M4jestix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich auf dem EK Waterblocks NB/SB 5 welchen ich für meine NB verwenden will Probleme mit div. Schraubanschlüssen bekommen könnte? Finde leider nirgends etwas zum Lochabstand der beiden Bohrungen.
> 
> MfG


also mit schraubanschlüssen wirst du nich weit kommen. 
da passen höchstwahrscheinlich nur tüllen. es sei denn du nutzt 10/8er oder so...
13/10er schraubanschlüsse dürften schon SEHRSEHR kanpp werden.

ansonsten ruf mal bei AT an


----------



## M4jestix (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> also mit schraubanschlüssen wirst du nich weit kommen.
> da passen höchstwahrscheinlich nur tüllen. es sei denn du nutzt 10/8er oder so...
> 13/10er schraubanschlüsse dürften schon SEHRSEHR kanpp werden.
> 
> ansonsten ruf mal bei AT an



Werd bei meinen 11/8ern bleiben die ich jetzt schon im sys verbaut hab. Die sollten dann wohl grad noch so passen. Bei Tüllen bin ich ehrlich gesagt eher skeptisch.


----------



## Digger (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah naja bei 11/8er werden normale schrauber auch passen. die werden ja selbst von EK als zusatz angeboten.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8 passen auf jeden Fall. Alles Andere wird wohl sehr knapp! 13/10 könnte evtl. gerade noch gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Eine kleinere Temp Differenz zwieschen Luft und Wasser (was sonst )
> Aber ich glaube du wolltest drauf hinaus ob es in der Anordnung was bringt. Nein, denn das Wasser fließt zu schnell um sich so zu erwärmen, dass die Anordnung sich auswirkt.



hm, werds trotzdem so einbauen, die teile hab ich ja schon


----------



## Monsterclock (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wie gesagt wenn du das Teil schon hast, hast du nur Vorteile.


----------



## M4jestix (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Big Thx @Digger und DaxTrose. Das pic is echt sehr aufschlussreich!!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal ne Frage.
Wo könnte Ich am besten einen 360er Radi im Antec P182 unterbringen.
Oder solte Ich ihn an der Seite anbringen?


----------



## DanielX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reichen 1,5cm zwischen Deckel und Lüfter, weil ich möchte meine Lüfter jetzt unter den Radi hängen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Nucleus (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das könnte ein bisschen zu wenig sein.

Ich habe knappe 3 cm zwischen Deckel und Radi und habe gute Werte damit.


----------



## DanielX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lass ich 2cm Platz mehr aber nicht, sonnst wird mir der neue Deckel zu hoch.

Ausserdem ist der Deckel ja eh etwas gelocht.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Reichen 1,5cm zwischen Deckel und Lüfter, weil ich möchte meine Lüfter jetzt unter den Radi hängen.
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Ich habe gerade mal 10mm und meine Werte sind auch nicht gerade schlecht, da meine Lüfter sowieso nur mit max 800RPM drehen. Bei Crysis in 1680x1050 und 4xAA habe ich ein Delta von 10°. System ist dieses hier mit einem MagiCool Slim Triple.
Und schaust Du hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kruze Frage:

Ich hab nen Asus Maximsus II Formula !!!

Da hätte ich gerne auf die Northbridge einen Kühler, allerdings ist der einzige den ich auch optisch ansprechend fände, schon ewig nicht verfügbar:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge 14180


Welcher mir auch sehr gut gefallen würde, wäre dieser hier: 
*EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 5*

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Chipsatz-Wasserkühler » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 5 - Acetal - Chipsatzkühler

Allerfings ist als Angabe nur das Asus Maximus Formula angegeben, allerdings nicht das II Formula !!

Auch eine E-Mail an Caseking direkt konnte keine Antowort bringen...


Denkt ihr der würde passen??


Kompatiblitätsliste:


> - Abit AB9 QuadGT (Northbridge)
> - Abit AB9 PRO (Northbridge)
> - Abit IP35 (Northbridge)
> - Abit IP35-E (Northbridge)
> ...


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck dich doch mal bei Anfi-tec.de um! Die haben sicher Kühler für das Board und wenn nicht fertigen sie dir welche an.


----------



## Digger (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder vllt bei Mips-computer.de  (gibts auch bei AT)



wasn mit dem hier :
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4727_EK-Water-Blocks-NB-ASUS-HP---Acetal.html


----------



## Nighthawk33 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt auhc nicht mehr verfügbar, auch seit ner ganzen Weile....


----------



## Digger (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ruf doch mal bei EK waterblocks an.
http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=309{2}5

oder du nimmst einen Anfi aus der UCD serie oder den hier Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec Fuzionblock 01 Asus FUZION01


----------



## Nighthawk33 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich hätte schon lieber den von EK.

hat shconmal jemand von euch da direkt bei EK bestellt??


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bestell doch dei Anfis! Deutscher Hersteller, wenn was ist kannste direkt jemanden anmeckern (der dich ach versteht) und Sonderwünsche sind auch möglich.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, okay, dann werde ich denke ich doch auf bei denen bestellen !!!

Sehen ja auch nicht schlecht aus !! 

Aber ist das auch der richtige, denn in der Kopatiblitätskiste wird der da nicht aufgeführt, für das *Asus Maximus II Formula!!*

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info.php/info/p75_Anfi-tec-Fuzionblock-01-Asus.html

Aber es sind auf jeden fall die richtigen Bilder...


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Andreoid (Besitzer von ANfi) meinte grad im ICQ, daß du einfach einen normalen Asus Kühler nehmen sollst, der passt auf jeden Fall



> [22:01] Mad316: ja der typ meinte in seinem post, daß der nicht aufgeführt ist
> [22:02] *André*: hatter recht
> [22:02] *André*: ASUS Maximus II Formula, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB530-G0UAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
> [22:02] *André*: da haben wir keine fuzion für
> ...


----------



## Digger (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 madz mal wieder ganz charmant : "der typ meinte..." 

aber sind die fusion blöcke nich alle mit gleichem maße bei asus ?! der EK passt ja auch auf alle boards, dann müsste der der anfi auch passen


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> aber sind die fusion blöcke nich alle mit gleichem maße bei asus ?! der EK passt ja auch auf alle boards, dann müsste der der anfi auch passen


Ja, keine Ahnung. Wenn Andre sagt, daß der Klassik auch passt, dann glaube ich ihm.


----------



## Digger (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar, der klassik passt auch. ich hab auf meinem GENE (auf das auch der asus fusion block passt) den sb, und der hat die gleichen maße.


----------



## DanielX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab den Lüftern jetzt mal 2cm Platz gelassen, wird schon passen. 

Mein Deckel wird dann wohl laufe der Woche von meinem Bruder gefertig, hoffentlich strengt der sich an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Nucleus (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mal gespannt, wie er dann in Echt aussieht


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie er dann in Echt aussieht



Und ich erst.


----------



## nemetona (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch, passt der Heatkiller 3.0 AM2 auch auf den AM3 Sockel oder benötigt man da eine seperate Halterung?


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da am2, am2+ und am3 meines wissens von der Halterung her baugleich sind, dürfte das Problemlos passen.


----------



## nemetona (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, Danke!


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> da am2, am2+ und am3 meines wissens von der Halterung her baugleich sind, dürfte das Problemlos passen.


 

Jap die Sockel sind alle Baugleich!!


----------



## Nighthawk33 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, als ich gerde jetzt den Northbridgekühler für mein Maximus II Formula bestellt habe, habe ich folgenden Text gelesen:



> Bei diesen Mainboards hängen Southbridge, Northbridge sowie die MOSFET Kühler an einer durchgehenden Heatpipe. Diese Heatpipe funktioniert nur zusammen mit sehr großen CPU Luftkühlern gerade ausreichend für stabilen stock Betrieb !!!
> Falls Sie Ihre CPU mit Wasser kühlen wollen, empfehlen wir dringend die beiden Chipsätze sowie die Mosfets ebenfalls mit Wasser zu kühlen. Nur so ist ein stabiler OC-Betrieb überhaupt erst möglich !!
> 
> Vor allem beim Striker 2 sind die NB & SB Temperaturen mit der Orginal Heatpipe nach wenigen Minuten bereits über 70c, teilweise erreichen sie sogar 90c und das Board schaltet aus Sicherheitsgründen ab


 
Ich habe einen 120er Lüfter der Frischluft reinbringt und einen der hinten wieder rausbläst, das dürfte doch eigentlich genügen, meint ihr nicht??
Ist wahrscheinlich auch nur ne Verkaufstaktik...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kühlst mit dem Aufbau-Kühler ja die gesamte Heatpipe und nicht nur den einzelnen NB-Chip...


----------



## maschine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stand bei meinem Kühler auch dabei, das ist reines Marketing Gebrabbel, kein MB Hersteller würde ein MB auf den Markt bringen welches nicht stabil läuft.


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mist zu langsam, bundy hat schon nen neuen thread aufgemacht....


----------



## nemetona (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Feststellung: im A-C-Shop ist an 16/10 Schläuchen nun Feser Tube zu finden und kein DD mehr.
Ich weis das die beiden Labels eng zusammen hängen, aber handelt es sich babei noch um das selbe Produkt?


----------



## maschine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den hab ich in DagerDen Form gekauft und Beschreibung+Bilder+Preis ist alles gleich geblieben, nur der Name hat sich geändert. Dewegen würde ich mal sagen das ist immer noch der selbe


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetona
das liegt da dran :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...uning-namensrechte-sichern-von-us-firmen.html
damit AC in dem fall den forderungen von AT ausweichen kann.
die dangerden schläuche, sind, wenn ich mich recht erinnere sowieso von feser prodoziert...glaub ich


----------



## computertod (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann der hier AM3 CPUs "vernünftig" Kühlen?


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der kühler is super, hat nur durchaus mit qualitätsproblemen zu kämpfen...jedenfalls is es schon häufiger passiert, dass der deckel gerissen ist.


----------



## computertod (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das weis ich, leider, gibts da iwann eventuell sowas wie ein "Qualitäts-Update"?


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## uss-voyager (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bekommt man wenn man bei watercool bestellt eine email das das geld angekommen ist oder wenn die ware verschickt wurde? habe am dienstag bei watercool und bei aquatuning bestellt und am mittwoch schon von aquatuning bescheid bekommen das das geld gekommen ist und die ware schon verschickt wurde. von watercool habe ich noch nichts bekommen. wie lange dauert es so bis man die ware von watercool bekommt? wäre blöd wenn ich am freitag/samstag  den neuen rechner und die sachen von aquatuning bekomme und nur noch der cpu kühler von watercool fehlt.

edit: hat sich erledigt habe gerade eben die versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## computertod (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts da eigentlich nen bestimmten Grund, warum bei dem der Deckel reist? so dass man diesen eventuell verhindern könnte? oder passiert das "einfach so"?


----------



## Parnshion (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liegt wahrscheinlich am Wasserdruck, das verarbeitet Material aus irgendein Grund es nicht aushält und so...

Warte auch schon seit eine Woche auf meine DangerDen Schläuche vom AC, die lassen sich ganz schön Zeit. Zumindest war der Herr am Telefon für Rückfrage sehr nett gewesen, hat mir auch gleich am gleichen Abend noch ein Email geschickt. Da kommt man sich zumindest nicht so bescheuert vor. Hoffe mal dass ich es noch vorm WE bekomme.


----------



## Madz (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> gibts da eigentlich nen bestimmten Grund, warum bei dem der Deckel reist? so dass man diesen eventuell verhindern könnte? oder passiert das "einfach so"?


Die aktuell verfügbaren Kühler sind komplett aus Kupfer gefertigt, also auch der Deckel. Damit hat sich das Problem in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## DanielX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blöde Frage, kann ich den Deckel meiner Laing falsch rum montieren, weil ich glaub das hab ich gemacht?

Pumpen tuht sie aber trozdem gut.


----------



## computertod (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, thx


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> das weis ich, leider, gibts da iwann eventuell sowas wie ein "Qualitäts-Update"?






computertod schrieb:


> gibts da eigentlich nen bestimmten Grund, warum bei dem der Deckel reist? so dass man diesen eventuell verhindern könnte? oder passiert das "einfach so"?



Die neueren Modelle ("Rev.A") haben einen Kupferdeckel, den man nicht so leicht kaputt bekommt.
Die ursprüngliche Ausgabe hatte einen aus recht spröden Kunststoff, was in Verbindung mit sehr kurzen Gewinden zu massiven Problemen geführt hat - jede Menge Leute haben ihre Anschlüsse mit Kraft reingedreht, idealerweise welche, die gar nicht passen konnten.



uss-voyager schrieb:


> bekommt man wenn man bei watercool bestellt eine email das das geld angekommen ist oder wenn die ware verschickt wurde? ...
> edit: hat sich erledigt habe gerade eben die versandbestätigung bekommen



Wow. Sowas hab ich noch nie von denen gekriegt.



DanielX schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, kann ich den Deckel meiner Laing falsch rum montieren, weil ich glaub das hab ich gemacht?
> 
> Pumpen tuht sie aber trozdem gut.



Ich wüsste nicht, woran man bei einem kreisrunden Objekt ein "falsch rum" definiert.
Solange die Schrauben passen, die Mitte in der Mitte und das Wasser innen, sollte eigentlich alles okay sein.
Jede Abweichung davon sollte aber auch ein Zusammenbauen unmöglich machen.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wollte eigentlich die lüfter an meinen beiden radis etwas runterregeln aber mir wurde bis jetzt noch nicht geholfen also hier:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/57237-temperaturgesteuerte-lueftersteuerung.html


----------



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/computex2009/Bitspower/bitspwoer.jpg


----------



## DanielX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ROFL 

Ist bestimmt keinem augefallen.


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/computex2009/Bitspower/bitspwoer.jpg


ui bitspowers erste schritte, ihre produkte unter einem neuen namen zu vermarkten um europ-wakühändlern zu helfen


----------



## Oliver (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich da war, hat der Name gepasst


----------



## uss-voyager (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe eben den HK von watercool bekommen und der hat auf der kühlfläsche 2 tiefere löscher/macken  soll ich den lieber umtauschen?


----------



## DanielX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na den kannste so behalten, zwei minimalen dellen werden eh durch die Wärmeleitpaste ausgeglichen.

Ist nur auf Bildern nicht so schön. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Nucleus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu viel Wärmeleitpaste kann isolierend wirken. Wenn die Paste also die Löcher ausfüllt, ist das mit Sicherheit zu viel WLP und es könnten sog. Hotspots entstehen.

Ich würde das Teil definitiv zurückschicken.


----------



## chefmarkus (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht so aus als wäre die Macke zur Mitte hin mit einem kleinem Rand der sich nach außen/oben hin stülpt versehen - wenn dem so ist... Kühler zurück, sonst keine plane Auflagefläche.


----------



## DanielX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus

Die Dellen sind wenn es hoch kommt doch nur 1x1mm, die werden sicherlich keinen Einfluss nehmen auf die Leistung, ausserdem sind sie auch noch am Rand.

MfG DanielX


----------



## p00nage (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würds auch zurück geben weil will ja kein beschädigtes produkt wenn ich was neues kaufe


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ich habe (wieder) eine Idee  (jetzt vermute ich mal dass wieder welche denken "oh gott, nicht schon wieder"). 
Wenn ein Wakü eine zeitlang stabil läuft und im AGB der Wasserstand einigermaßen gleich bleibt, öffnet man es und puste bisschen (Zigaretten)-Rauch rein, schnell wieder verschließen. Wenn man es Luftdicht schnell verschließt, dann bleibt doch der Rauch im AGB über das Wasser bestehen, oder?! Ergibt einen netten Effekt, so ein Nebelschicht über das Wasser sieht doch bestimmt cool aus oder, oder?!?
Was halt ihr davon? Schon jemand probiert? Wird dabei das Wasser verunreinigt?
(Schon gut, auf solche bescheuerte Ideen kommt wohl nur ich)
mfg


----------



## Madz (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probiers einfach aus!


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Rauch bleibt ne Zeit lang über dem Wsser, schlägt sich mit der Zeit am AGB und im Wasser nieder. Sowas ist dann sehr lecker.


----------



## Nucleus (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rauchen ist ungesund... mit Sicherheit auch für eine Wasserkühlung


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, musst ja nicht Zigarettenrauch sein, kann auch andere Rauch reinpusten. Ich glaube ich schmeiße paar Plastikfische im AGB rein, damit Leben in mein Wakü reinkommt


----------



## Nucleus (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich favorisiere Urzeit-Krebse


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Urzeit-Krebse huh? kk, ich fahre mal zum Bauhaus und besorge mir mal weitere Lacks für mein Tower, mal sehen ob die auch Urzeit-Krebe haben  WTF, Wakü-sachen alle da, aber tower noch nicht fertig


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich schmeiße paar Plastikfische im AGB rein, damit Leben in mein Wakü reinkommt


Nimm doch echte Fische, machste halt an Ein- und Auslass nen Filter rein damit die Fische oder das Futter nicht rausschwimmen 
Musste nur noch irgendwie dafür sorgen das die Sauerstoff bekommen^^


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die echten Fische werden dir die Tempschwankungen danken - sie danken ab


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol was sind das denn für Weicheier


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kauf dir doch ein mikro u-boot kannst durch die wakü fahren


----------



## Equilibrium (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau und verstopft dann den CPU-Kühler


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne der schwimmt einfach zurück^^


----------



## Forti (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leute
mal eine ganz blöde frage, habe ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? ich suche den Dengerden 16/10 schlauch. gibt es den nicht mehr ? bundy hatte mir mal wegen seiner schönen roten schläuche den link gesendet von a-c shop aber da exestiert der nicht mehr. ich wollte mir auch mal die anderen dengerden anschauen aber nix, alle wech . wo sind die hin? oder ist das jetzt dieser feser tube geworden ? 

danke schon vorab an euch


----------



## derLordselbst (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Forti:

Spring mal 3 Seiten zurück.^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-257.html#post849419

Und wenn nemetoma die gleiche Frage stellt, kann es keine blöde Frage sein.^^


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war schon immer Fesertube was halt auch für DD gefertigt wurde.
Da AT aber wohl das exklusive Vermarktungsrecht für DD hat(zumindest war da irgend ein Gerangel, habs nur am Rande mitbekommen) verkauft der A-C Shop sie jetzt unter dem Herstellernamen.


----------



## Forti (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh, hab ich nicht gelesen. war eine weile offline, sry. also ist das alles das selbe, gut dann kann ich dann ja bestellen. thx.

da merkt man mal was einem alles hier entgeht wenn man eine weile nicht online kommt. grüße an alle....


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah ich bin grad dabei den Wasserkühler auf meine GTX280 zu montieren aber ich bekomme diesen sch*** Lüfterstecker nicht raus 
Ich hab schon den ganzen Werkzeugkasten durchprobiert, aber nicht mal mit ner fetten Rohrzange hab ich das Ding raus bekommen
Jetzt bin ich doch ersthaft an so nem verdammten Stecker am verzweifeln, glaub ich schneid das Kabel gleich einfach durch


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oha, mein Wasserkühler für die GTX280 ist schon unterwegs - muss ich mir jetzt auch sorgen machen, dass das ganze komplizierter als angenommen wird...


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich bin jetzt bestimmt schon 2 Stunden damit beschäftig und es war nicht gerade leicht den Kühler abzubekommen, so ein bescheuertes Befestigungssystem hab ich echt noch nie gesehen.
Erst wollten die verdammten Schrauben auf der Rückseite nicht raus weil die da so fest reingedreht waren, dass ich mich mit meinem kompletten Gewicht auf den Schraubenzieher stemmen und den mit ner Zange drehen musste.
Dann sollte man laut Anleitung die Nasen lösen. Nasen? Super das man die von außen garnicht sieht, also einfach Schraubenzieher genommen und einfach mal reingehauen. Alle paar cm machte es "KRACKS", ich dachte super die Nasen sind draußen. Als ich den Kühler dann ab hatte sah ich das ALLE Nasen abgebrochen waren.
Dann musste ich nur noch den Kühler runterbekommen, wenn da nicht das Problem wäre das die scheinbar die Wärmeleitpaste mit dem Wärmeleitkleber verwechselt haben, ich musste da so fest dran rum reißen das mir das PCB fast durchgebrochen wäre.
Tja und jetzt bekomme ich diesen verdammten Stecker nicht raus, nicht mal mit Gewalt...

edit: nicht alles wörtlich nehmen, ich neige gern mal zur übertreibung


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*schmerz* die arme Graka....


----------



## Digger (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Naja ich bin jetzt bestimmt schon 2 Stunden damit beschäftig und es war nicht gerade leicht den Kühler abzubekommen, so ein bescheuertes Befestigungssystem hab ich echt noch nie gesehen.
> Erst wollten die verdammten Schrauben auf der Rückseite nicht raus weil die da so fest reingedreht waren, dass ich mich mit meinem kompletten Gewicht auf den Schraubenzieher stemmen und den mit ner Zange drehen musste.
> Dann sollte man laut Anleitung die Nasen lösen. Nasen? Super das man die von außen garnicht sieht, also einfach Schraubenzieher genommen und einfach mal reingehauen. Alle paar cm machte es "KRACKS", ich dachte super die Nasen sind draußen. Als ich den Kühler dann ab hatte sah ich das ALLE Nasen abgebrochen waren.
> Dann musste ich nur noch den Kühler runterbekommen, wenn da nicht das Problem wäre das die scheinbar die Wärmeleitpaste mit dem Wärmeleitkleber verwechselt haben, ich musste da so fest dran rum reißen das mir das PCB fast durchgebrochen wäre.
> Tja und jetzt bekomme ich diesen verdammten Stecker nicht raus, nicht mal mit Gewalt...


oh gott, junge, was machst du denn mit deiner graka... wenn die am ende nichts mehr sagen will, wunderts mich iwie nich 
wlpaste lässt sich leicht lösen wenn man das ganze teil etwas erwärmt, sprich heizung oder ganz kurz ofen.
bei den nasen weiß ich nich wo die sind, abere einfach eingehauen hätte ich nun auch nich...


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Maschine
Ja, ich kenne es gut, war bei mein GTX260 auch nicht anders, hab irgendwann aber aufgegeben und den sch.... Kabel einfach rausgerissen. Hab alles relativ gut hinbekommen (bis auf die blöde Lüfterkabel). Also ist mein Originalkühler wohl futsch, aber was solls, passiert, wenn man sich für Wakühler entscheidet, dann fällt wohl in den meisten Fälle die Garantie eh schon vorbei. 
Tue die ein Zwang an, REIß es raus


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Tue die ein Zwang an, REIß es raus


Keine Sorge, ich raste schon noch früh genug aus 


			
				Digger schrieb:
			
		

> bei den nasen weiß ich nich wo die sind, abere einfach eingehauen hätte ich nun auch nich...


Naja wirklich reingehauen hab ich natürlich nicht, aber ich musste schon ein wenig Gewalt anwenden


----------



## Nucleus (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ging mir auch so, Maschine.

Der Stecker meiner 4870X2 wollte einfach nicht raus. Also habe ich einen Teil der Halterung abbrechen müssen.

Habe auch etwa eine Stunde gekämpft... dachte schon ich verliere den Verstand


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ihr ernsthaft alle den Stecker einfach rausgebrochen / die Kabel abgerissen? 
Und ich dachte schon ich wäre verrückt das Ding mit ner Rohrzange zu bearbeiten


----------



## Nucleus (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine Seite der Halterung mit einer spitzen Zange abgebrochen. Dann konnte ich mit ein wenig Kraft den Stecker rausquälen.


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm ich werds mal versuchen aber über die Graka hab ich mich erstmal genug aufgeregt, ich mach erstmal mit dem Rest weiter.
Wenn doch nur alle Kühler so einfach zu montieren wären wie der Fusion Block


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ist es eben, möchte man sich zu Tode ärgern, holt man sich Wakü 
Zeit, Geld und vorallem Nerven..........davon braucht man schon sehr viel. Grad eine Spraydose für Tower geholt, 8€, kaum gesprüht, fast die Hälfe geschafft, .....leer, wtf. Muss gleich wieder zum Bauhaus jumpen.


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, hätte ich mich doch bloß mit meiner Lukü zufrieden gegeben^^
Es wäre jedenfalls ziemlich ärgerlich wenn ich mal eben 360 ocken verbraten hätte, für mich als Schüler ist das ne ganze Menge Holz, ich verdien ja grad mal 85€ im Monat.


----------



## Equilibrium (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was machst denn Du mit Deiner Graka?...der stecker ist doch ganz easy abzunehmen! musste dafür nicht mal Gwalt anwenden.


----------



## Parnshion (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich finde auch dass Gewalt grundsätzlich nicht sein müssen. Maschine, du hättest es gleich mit der Schere abschneiden sollen, schnell, einfach und gewaltfrei 
Wenn ich nochmal ein Grafka auf Wakü umbauen müsste, würde ich gleich zur Schere greifen, unkompliziert.


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Equilibrium: Also bei mir wollte der Stecker ums verrecken nicht raus, bestimmt haben die den Stecker festgeklebt um direkt sehen zu können wenn jemand den Kühler abgenommen hat, aber ich glaube das würden die auch schon vorher merken wenn der Kühler von alleine abfällt 

Naja wenn der Stecker nicht bis morgen von selbst rausspringt werde ich schon sehen was ich dem so nettes antun kann


----------



## Digger (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal bei dem stecker, vllt hat er ja zwei kleine "nasen" !?


----------



## maschine (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Au ja! Wo ist mein Schraubenzieher?


----------



## Jazzman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
So Leute ich hab mal ne Frage^^ kann man ne Laing auch ohne den Zusatzanschluss(3 Pin Lüfter Teil) betreiben?
weil ohne den startet sie nicht.....
da die bei mir nicht an nem pc soll, würde ich gerne wissen ob man die auch ohne betreiben kann? oder wie/was man umlöten/bauen muss damit man die Pumpe so betreiben kann
hab bis jetzt nur mit dem Molex Stecker probiert

Ist für nen Projekt und leider dringen!!!^^

Mfg
Jazzman


----------



## b0s (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da der 3 Pin Stecker lediglich eine Ader hat, nämlich die für das Drehzahlsignal, spielt es keine Rolle ob er angesteckt ist oder nicht. Den Strom kriegt sie schließlich über den 4-Pol Molex-Stecker. Habe es auch gerade ausprobiert.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe braucht nur 12V DC zwischen dem gelbem und dem schwarzem Kabel.
Der Rest ist der total egal.


----------



## Jazzman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke hat sich erledigt, hatte zu wenig Last am NT^^


----------



## maschine (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaaaaaaaaaa ich hab den verdammten Stecker raus 
Mit ner Kneifzange gepackt und schön in kreisförmigen Bewegungen und mit ein wenig Gewalt rausgezogen


----------



## computertod (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hoffentlich hat die Karte nach dem Umbau noch was zu sagen^^


----------



## maschine (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal hoffen, obwohl ich es irgendwie bezweifle^^


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ansonsten ab in den backofen


----------



## maschine (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder auf den Grill 
Gegrillte Speicherchipspieße, mit Paprika dazwischen


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber vergiss die Zwiebeln net 
(ich hoffe mal, dass meine danach nch läuft - naja wenn deine danach noch läuft müsste meine es auch überleben )


----------



## Parnshion (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich persönlich bin für die Schere-variante, mag sein dass man damit den Originalkühler nicht mehr verwenden kann, aber man kann sicher sein dass man bei der Grafka nichts kaputt gemacht hat


----------



## maschine (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stell mir grad vor wie meine in Kräutermarinade eingelegte Graka auf dem Grill bruzelt *sabber*

@Parnishion: Warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht?


----------



## computertod (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was hat der Zern hier für eine Kühlfläche? also die Auflagefläche auf dem DIE


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steht doch in der Beschreibung: 





> Maße (Kupfer): (LxB) 40 x 40mm



Also 1600mm²


----------



## computertod (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hups, das hab ich nicht gesehn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> ich habe eben den HK von watercool bekommen und der hat auf der kühlfläsche 2 tiefere löscher/macken  soll ich den lieber umtauschen?



In der Kühlleistung sollten die sich nicht bemerkbar machen, aber sie sind sicherlich groß genug, um auf einen Umtausch bestehen zu können.
Normalerweise sollte sowas bei WC unter "2.Wahl" fallen (d.h. mit 30% Rabatt verkauft werden).




Parnshion schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe (wieder) eine Idee  (jetzt vermute ich mal dass wieder welche denken "oh gott, nicht schon wieder").
> Wenn ein Wakü eine zeitlang stabil läuft und im AGB der Wasserstand einigermaßen gleich bleibt, öffnet man es und puste bisschen (Zigaretten)-Rauch rein, schnell wieder verschließen. Wenn man es Luftdicht schnell verschließt, dann bleibt doch der Rauch im AGB über das Wasser bestehen, oder?!



Rauch sind kleine Feststoffpartikel in Luft suspendiert. Da die aber schwerer als Luft sind, fallen sie nach und nach runter und du hast nach *k.A., wie lange es bei Zigarettenrauch dauert - Minuten bis Stunden* saubere Luft und dreckiges Wasser.


----------



## Parnshion (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, das wußte ich nicht. Danke für die Aufklärung Ruyven 
Natürlich war es nur eine Idee, hätte sein können dass man es anwenden kann.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine bessere Möglichkeit wäre eine kleine Nebelmaschine im AGB 

Da würde nichts verdrecken und man hätte einen konstanten Nebeleffekt auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Jazzman (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder du erhitz das Wasser gleich mit nem Tauschsieder so weit, das es verdampft.....
entspricht ja dem Sinn einer Wakü


----------



## computertod (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich brauch was zum basteln, ich glaub ich bestell mir 2 Zern GPU-Kühler obwohl ich nur eine Graka habe^^


----------



## Nucleus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall drei bestellen - für den Fall, dass Du Dir doch eine zweite GraKa holst.

Dann haste immer noch einen über!


----------



## Parnshion (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht, ....hmmm, man kann nie wissen wie schnell man so ein Teil zerlegen kann. Ruckzuck sind die Dinge weg. Kaum verdreht man nen Schraube ist ein Kühler futsch, Deckel falsch rum, noch ein futsch............. also, ich würde da gleich 10er Pack nehmen, oder Vorratspack. Kann sein dass du dann Mengenrabatt bekommst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, mit zwei Kühlern kann man auch einfach nur ne Sandwich-Kühlung bauen wollen.
Ist zwar seit Katmai-Zeiten selten geworden - aber warum nicht?

Bezüglich Nebel:
Man könnte es auch mit diesen Ultraschall-Dingern nehmen, die in Nebelnden Dekorationsobjekten zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie verspüre ich gerade das Bedürfnis mir noch einen Kühler zu kaufen


----------



## DanielX (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Irgendwie verspüre ich gerade das Bedürfnis mir noch einen Kühler zu kaufen



Kenn ich, ne Wäku schreit einfach nach "upgrade mich".


----------



## Monsterclock (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Kenn ich, ne Wäku schreit einfach nach "upgrade mich".



Irgendwie schon mit der CPU only angefangen jetzt mit der GraKa weitergemacht (in Arbeit ) und jetzt schon wieder am planen für nen weiteren Radi .... wo soll das noch hinführen


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> wo soll das noch hinführen


In den totalen Ruin


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*g* geht mir auch so ^^ mein erstes paket noch netma da bin ich schon am überlegen was ich als nächstes machen werde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon mit der CPU only angefangen jetzt mit der GraKa weitergemacht (in Arbeit ) und jetzt schon wieder am planen für nen weiteren Radi .... wo soll das noch hinführen



Also ich bin bei drei Radiatoren (vierter in Planung, fünfter im Schrank), CPU, GPU und einmal SW, Kühler für zweiten SW und RAM liegen schon hier - genauso wie Materialien für NB, SB und Festplatten. Aber keine Sorge, es gibt grenzen: Beim Netzteil bin ich z.B. von Wakü zurück auf Passiv .


----------



## Nucleus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Nebel:
> Man könnte es auch mit diesen Ultraschall-Dingern nehmen, die in Nebelnden Dekorationsobjekten zum Einsatz kommen.



Genau das meinte ich.
Wusste nur nicht, dass das mit Ultraschall gemacht wird...


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm ich weiß einfach nicht welche lüfter ich bestellen soll ... optisch würden die grünen nanoxias am besten passen aber sollen halt leis sein 

ps könnt mich auch im tagebuch beraten


----------



## DanielX (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit Nanoxias machste eigentlich nix falsch, ich find die schön leise, natürlich geregelt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja des ist klar das sie geregelt werden


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. Juni 2009)

*Suche Komponenten*

Ich Poste mal hier, da ich nicht weiß ob es schon mal irgend wo hier steht ich habe ein *ASUS Crosshair II Formula* und möchte das mit Wasser kühlen nun suche ich die Kühler bis auf den *MIPS ASUS 780a Series Mosfet Freezer *konnte ich nichts finden. Kann mir einer weiter helfen? 
Ich wär euch dankbar.

mfG Martin


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@0Martin21 auf der Homepage/Shop von MIPS MIPS COMPUTER - THE SPIRIT OF GAMESTATIONS & WATERCOOLING TUNING PARTS findest du komplette Sets für dein MB.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja... wenn das hier nicht mal pures Marketing ist...:



> Bei diesen Mainboards hängen Chipsatz- sowie Mosfetkühler an sog. Heatpipes bzw. sind nur passiv gekühlt. Diese Heatpipes funktionieren nur in Verbindung mit einem aktivem CPU Luftkühler. Falls Sie Ihre CPU mit Wasser kühlen wollen, müssen Sie zwingend auch Chipsatz sowie Mosfets mit Wasser kühlen !!!


*Quelle:* MIPS Computer


----------



## DanielX (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

LOL, das wuste ich ja noch garnicht, schnell Wakü fürs Board bestellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find sowas arm, 90% der Leute die ne Wakü haben haben Ahnung und denken wohl das gleiche wie ich. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich ja schonmal gesagt, das ist reines Marketinggebrabbel


----------



## Monsterclock (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja pures marketing ist es nicht...
Bei manchen Asus Boards liegt ein kleiner Radiallüfter bei auf dem steht er solle aufs Board gemacht werden, wenn man eine WaKü einsetzt oder einen passiven CPU kühler hat...


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochzeits-Rabatt-Aktion vom A-C-Shop!!!!!*



Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Das passt ja wie die faust aufs auge!Hab erst am samstag schonmal in den shop reingeschaut zwecks wasserkühlung zusammenstellung und prompt Heiraten die und ich bekomme noch 10 anstatt 3 % rabatt!einfach super!Kleine dumme frage von einem noob wie ich:sind die Nanoxias gut?



*g* des will ich eben auch wissen wie viel "schlechter" sie wie Multiframes oder triebwerke sind


----------



## DanielX (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt wobei das bei meinem Board dann auch nur halbherzig ist.

Da ich 16 Phasen hab sind zwei Kühlkörper für die Spawas da aber nur einer davon ist mit der Heatpipe verbunden.

Das heißt ich könnte 8 von 16 Phasen kühlen, das bringts natürlich. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## nemetona (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochzeits-Rabatt-Aktion vom A-C-Shop!!!!!*



p00nage schrieb:


> *g* des will ich eben auch wissen wie viel "schlechter" sie wie Multiframes oder triebwerke sind



Das wär aber ein Thema für den Quatschthread.
Bei den Lüftern ist immer die Frage was du willst, Silent, Leistung oder gefällt dir einfach die Optik, einfach besser oder schlechter gibt es nicht.

EDIT: in Quatsch Thread verschoben.


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochzeits-Rabatt-Aktion vom A-C-Shop!!!!!*

ok werd des ma einbringen


----------



## Nucleus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Zitat vom MIPS - Komplett-Kühlsatz meines Gigabyte X38 Boards.

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein Board nicht mit im Kreislauf eingebunden ist... aber dennoch super stabil läuft


----------



## 1337_alpha (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochzeits-Rabatt-Aktion vom A-C-Shop!!!!!*

Wie bitte? Nanoxia nicht leise?  Da kann ich nur lachen ^^
Schlag zu und die Teile laufen sogar bei 5V an


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochzeits-Rabatt-Aktion vom A-C-Shop!!!!!*



1337_alpha schrieb:


> Schlag zu und die Teile laufen sogar bei 5V an



Und die Noiseblocker XL2 schon bei 3,5V oder weniger.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochzeits-Rabatt-Aktion vom A-C-Shop!!!!!*

Ist das grün von den lüftern eigendlich uv aktiv?Ich weiß das hört hier nicht rein,aber wissen will!


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop isses und die Dinger sehen unter UV-Licht einfach nur geil aus 


Die CDs im Hintergrund hab ich zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit unkenntlich gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok denk werd die nanoxias nehmen oder meint ihr ich soll 2ma 4 lüfter bestellen testen und die 4 die mir net gefallen zurück schicken ? geht das?


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst die innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder zurückschicken, aber sie werden dir gefallen 
Und guck mal in den Post da drüber

edit: hab grad nochmal probegehört, auf 7,5V sind die eigentlich relativ leise, ungefähr so wie meine ungedrosselten Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 LED, allerdings haben 2 von meinen 3 Nanoxias scheinbar irgenwelche Lagerprobleme, denn sie klackern/rattern ziemlich laut, was im ungedrosselten Zustand natürlich übertönt wird


----------



## Parnshion (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin da Fan von Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 obs mit Leds oder ohne, die sind leise und dazu auch nicht grad super teuer. Preis-Leistung super. Hab davon im moment 7 eingebaut und höre so gut wie gar nix.


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich lüster eig auch ohne lüftersteuerung drosseln ? (werd sie mir erst später kaufen)


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, z.B. mit Speedfan oder bei manchen Mainboards direkt übers BIOS, wie bei meinem 

Und die Silent Eagle sind echt Top, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## p00nage (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mans auch einfach machen das man sie mit 5/7/12 V anschließt?


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher guck mal hier: How-To


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich auch adapter wo ich die 4 pin pwm stecker an meine 3 pin lüftersteuerung anschließen kann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch adapter wo ich die 4 pin pwm stecker an meine 3 pin lüftersteuerung anschließen kann?



z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Y-Kabel 4Pin auf 2x 4Pin PWM Y-Kabel 4Pin auf 2x 4Pin PWM & 1x 3Pin 30cm - Schwarz 81014


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das was du gefunden hast ist ein 4pin auf 2x 4pin + 1x 3pin!ich meinte von 3pin auf 4 pin adapter!
Aber trotzdem thx!


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also du sucht 4 Pin männlich auf 3 Pin weiblich?


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willst du denn damit wenn ich fragen darf? Du steckst den 3 Pin Stecker einfach in die 4 Pin Buchse und fertig 
Ich vermute mal das du nen normalen Lüfter am CPU-Lüfter Anschluss betreiben willst oder?


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

genau anders herum von 3pin männlich auf 4pin weiblich!

ne das ich ein 3 pin lüfterstecker einfach an ein 4pin stecker steckenkann das weiß ich!

EDIT:
sorry hatte mich verlesen!ich dachte das die neuen gehäuse lüfter jetzt auch nur mit 4pin pmw stecker versehen sind!sind sie aber nicht!mein blöder fehler!


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hahaha Olstyle, da musste wohl nochmal ran 

Naja jetzt isses ja aufgeklärt


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja da magst du wohl oder über recht haben!Hab nämlich mir mal die sharkoon silent eagle 1000 angeschaut!(Universelles Anschlusskabel (3-Pol sowie 4-Pol plus separater Signalleitung zur Drehzahlüberwachung)schimpft sich das da!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Naja... wenn das hier nicht mal pures Marketing ist...:
> 
> *Quelle:* MIPS Computer



Mips schreibt den Satz zwar bei jedem Set dran - aber gerade bei nem 780a würde ich ihn gar nicht mehr für so falsch halten. Genaue Vergleiche sind zwar schwer zu ziehen, aber Tests legen nahe, dass der Chipsatz eine Wärmeentwicklung auf dem Niveau eines kleinen Pentium 4 an den Tag legt.



Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch adapter wo ich die 4 pin pwm stecker an meine 3 pin lüftersteuerung anschließen kann?



Afaik nicht. Entweder deine Lüftersteuerung bietet genug Platz, um einen Pin überstehen zu lassen und die Lüfter lassen sich auch normal über Spannung regeln - oder du hast Pech gehabt. Eine Umsetzung der 3 pin Steuermethode auf 4 pin erfordert de facto eine komplette Steuerung, ein rein mechanischer Adapter dürfte ein kommerzieller Flop sein, da 99% der Lüfteranschlüsse so montiert sind, das weitere Pins einfach überstehen können.


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Lord_Nikkon: Mit dem 4-Pol ist aber ein 4 Pin Molex Stecker gemeint 
Guck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An meine lüftersteuerung(dreh potis)geht ein 4pin molex vom NT ran und die lüfter werden an 3pin lüfteranschlüsse angeschlossen!wenn ich da einfach ein 4 pin pwm anschließen kann ist für mich alles in ordnung!


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du mit Sicherheit


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann kann ich ja heut abend wiede gut schlafen!hehe :o
was haltet ihr eigendlich vom EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal und TFC Xchanger - Triple Radiator 360?Oder würdet ihr mir zu einen anderen radi raten?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Lord_Nikkon TFC ist schon gut, alternativ käme da z.B. XSPC RX360. Statt dem EK Supreme kannst du auch die Watercool HK 3.0 Reihe nehmen.


----------



## Monsterclock (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu dem EK kann ich nichts sagen aber zum TFC 360 schon 
1. schön 
2. kühlt gut

Alternative den RX 360 von XSPC bischen günstiger ähnliche Leistung


----------



## nemetona (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Lord_Nikkon,
Grundsätzlich muss man genau wissen welche Anforderungen du an eine Wakü hast, welche Hardware gekühlt werden soll, Einbaumöglichkeiten im Case usw.
Eine pauschale Aussage ist daher schwer.
Schau dir den Guide & die Beispielkonfis an, und gegebenfalls eröffne einen eigenen Thread in dem die Wakü an deine Bedürfnisse angepasst wird.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

@KingPiranhas welchen von den dreien die es gibt?der aus kupfer wäre mir ein wenig zu teuer!dann entweder den lt oder lc?

@nemetona Wollte eigentlich meine cpu und meine gpu für den anfang kühlen!wenn ich mir dann ein richtiges mb geholt habe dann auch noch vielleicht north und southbridge!werde für meine 8800gt sonic von palit den Alphacool NexXxos NVXP-3 ein wenig modden damit er passt!


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Lord_Nikkon so der Reihe nach 1. HK Cu 2. HK LT  3. HK LC. Zwischen Cu & LC liegen max 2°. Siehe CPU Kühler Test


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

Ach ja mein gehäuse ist ein antec Twelve Hundred!werd den großen lüfter wahrscheinlich rausnehmen und da ne plexi platte samt single radi einbauen!

ja viel mehr waren es in der pcghX auch nicht und das bei einen übertakteten i7!


----------



## Nucleus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst nicht immer ein weiteres Posting anhängen - benutz' doch einfach den "Ändern"-Button.

Sonst gibts früher oder später eine aufn Deckel von den Mods


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Sonst gibts früher oder später eine aufn Deckel von den Mods


Wollte gerade ne PM schreiben...

Also bitte in Zukunft drauf achten  .


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar danke!kann ich eigentlich das noch zusammen schieben falls ich es zu spät merke oder können das nur die mods?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In ein Antec Twelve Hundred lässt gut ne Wakü intern verbauen.


----------



## nemetona (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Lord,
hast du dir die Beispielkonfi mal angesehen?
Die Konfis 2.x kannst du als Basis nehmen.
Ruyvens Guide sollte man auch mal gelesen haben 

Edit: posts zusammenfügen dürfen nur Mods und Admins


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich glaub platz ist genug da!Und das werde ich auch versuchen!Danke nochmal an alle die mir bis jetzt geholfen haben!geh jetzt pennen der wecker klingelt morgen wieder um 4:30!Bis zum nächsten mal dann!  ok werd ich aber erst morgen!bye


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, kann mir einer sagen ob ALU elektrisch leitend ist? Denke nicht oder? Bin mir nicht sicher, lange her mit Chemie


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist nicht magnetisch, aber elektrisch leitend ist es schon! 

*EDIT:* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrische_Leitf%C3%A4higkeit#Elektrische_Leitf.C3.A4higkeit_verschiedener_Stoffe


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was?  wtf, nicht gut  Muss alles wieder neu bedenken 
Danke Daxi.


----------



## Bullveyr (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schul-Chemie ist bei mir schon etwas länger her, aber sind nicht alle Metalle elektrisch leitend?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das ist sogar Bestandteil der Definition.


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist sogar Bestandteil der Definition.



jo haben wir zumindest damals denk ich so gelernt


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Poonage
> Ja, hatte mega Prob. die dinge alle unter dach und fach zu bringen.
> 
> @Bundy
> ...



was ist das jetzt für nen AGB ? weil ich hab den von EK bestellt...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Parnshion 
du mußt wenn du nach aufnahmen macht umstellen auf makro,
und dann wird das Bild wesentlicher besser.
is nurn tipp weiß nicht ob du es schon angewendet hast

mfg


----------



## Nucleus (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

@-NTB-

Sowohl als auch.
Primär hatte es natürlich die Optik als Zweck - andererseits habe ich einmal versehentlich in den Lüfter gegriffen und hab fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

jo des in den lüfterlangen kenn ich passiert mir zurzeit auch öfters aber naja der schreck ist groß passieren tut aber eig nix


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Naja ich hatte mal nen Standard Antec 3 Speed Lüfter auf maximaler Drehzahl als Ventilator aufm Tisch stehen und bin dann ausversehen mit nem Finger da rein gekommen und das war alles andere als angenehm, bei was weis ich wie vielen tausend Umdrehungen


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Poonage
Das AGB ist von Alphacool, den hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250 45180

Und den hier hab ich an der Front:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal 45166

@B-Rabbit
Danke, werde ich mal machen (falls mein cam sowas besitzt)


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parnshion
das müßte jede cam können.
Musst nur auf der cam die Taste BS drücken dann auf Flore gehen mußt dann ca 1 cm die Cam weg halten von objet
Hoffe das es bei deiner Casio auch so is 

mfg


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Parnshion den hab ich mir bestellt  hfftl taugt der auch was
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev.2 45110


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der ist echt gut. Den hab ich ja gehabt, hab den dann gegen den Alpha ausgetauscht. Sehr solides AGB, gute Verarbeitung, sogar bessere als den neuen Alpha von mir. Lege aber persönlich mehr Wert aufs Optik, deswegen. Aber hast eine gute Wahl getroffen, hab ich gehabt und würde den auch jeden empfehlen


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo ist dann da der unterschied zwischen den beiden ? bin noch nen ziemlicher noop


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier kannst du den Unterschied sehen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-38-cape-cyclone-150-ausgleichsbehaelter.html

ist von bundy

und hier ein Bild von mir als ich noch den AGB hatte
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Alben von Parnshion: Pics nach Umbau 12.05.09 - Bild

Unterschied liegt im Effekt  Außerdem, beim Ek, wenn du Leds benutzt, sieht man den so gut wie gar nicht


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok lass ich mich ma überraschen kann ich ja später auch noch tauschen  aber wie meinst des mit den led`s beim EK ?


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Test von Bundy kannst du ja richtig sehen, dass das Wasser blau ist, der Lichteffekt ist da wunderschön zusehen, bei EK siehst du gar nix, das Wasser bleibt fast genau wieder es ursprünglich aussieht. Modding ist nicht unbedingt EK´s Stärke. Ansonsten ein super AGB.


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja wollte das wasser eh evtl grün färben nur trau ich mich nochnet so richtig da bringt dann die LED ja eh net viel oder? ^^


----------



## DerGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie ging es noch mal das man das bild direkt im beitrag sehen kann
DANKE


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja bei pcghx hochladen und dann den button mit "den bergen und sonne " nutzen  und damit den link des bildest einfügen in den beitrag


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wäre es damit?

Und P00nage, warum soll man die LEDs nicht mehr sehen? Leuchten tuts ja dann trotzdem noch


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die beiträge davor gelesen ?

wie tief geht denn die *aquaero *ins den 5,25 zoll schacht ?wegen Radi im deckel ob davor noch platz für eine wäre sonst mach ich den radi genau mittig


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hä? Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? 
Das Wort "Aquaero" ist vielleicht 100 Seiten vorher das letzte mal in diesem Thread gefallen, was soll ich also gelesen haben?
Falls sich das auf die LED bezieht, warum soll die dann nicht mehr viel bringen?


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee auf dich war nur die Frage ob du die Beiträge davor gelesen hast  des unten drunter hab ich angehängt weil ich grad plan wo der radi im deckel hinkommt und da sicherlich da 1-2 schächte wegfallen werden wollte ich schaun ob ne steuerung davor passt  
sry für die verwirrung


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher hab ich die Beiträge gelesen, aber verrat mir doch mal warum ich die nicht gelesen haben sollte.


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weil Parnshion meinte das man beim EK AGB die LEd net so gut sieht wie Bei dem von Alphacool (HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250) und ich denke halt das bei klarem wasser ne farbige LED mehr wirkt wie bei farbigen wasser oder lieg ich da falsch ? und würdet ihr farbzusätze nehmen ? wenn ja welchen ? bäruchte dann nen grünen


----------



## Monsterclock (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd ne grüne LED und grüne Schläuche nehmen


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Ich würd ne grüne LED und grüne Schläuche nehmen



beleuchtung will ich später machen  grüne schlüche sind schon bestellt  nur ka wegen farbzusatz ... und müsste wissen wie tief eine "Aquacomputer aquaero" ist damit ich weiß ob die noch vor dem radi in den 5 1/4" schacht passt


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@p00nage Farb- und UV-Zusätze neigen zu Ablagerungen und verblassen mit der Zeit. Den Rest hat Monsterclock schon gesagt.

*EDIT:*


> Abmessungen (BxHxT): ca. 148x42x64,5 mm


 Anleitung hilft. http://www.aqua-computer.de/download/AC_aquaero_4.00_20070212deu.pdf


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



p00nage schrieb:


> weil Parnshion meinte das man beim EK AGB die LEd net so gut sieht wie Bei dem von Alphacool (HF 38 Cape Cyclone 250)


Ich nehme mal an weil das Licht im Cyclone besser gebrochen wird und der Effekt deshalb stärker ist.





> und ich denke halt das bei klarem wasser ne farbige LED mehr wirkt wie bei farbigen wasser oder lieg ich da falsch ?


Klar aber deswegen bringt sie trotzdem noch was


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @p00nage Farb- und UV-Zusätze neigen zu Ablagerungen und verblassen mit der Zeit. Den Rest hat Monsterclock schon gesagt.
> 
> *EDIT:*  Anleitung hilft. http://www.aqua-computer.de/download/AC_aquaero_4.00_20070212deu.pdf



mein deckel hat ne länge von 50cm da müsste Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146 + Lüstersteuerung rein passen oder?


----------



## Madz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, wieso sollte es nicht passen?


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

möchtest den radi unterm oder auf deckel tun?oben drüber passt unten drunter könnte knapp werden bei 9 cm rest glaube ich!


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, wieso sollte es nicht passen?



naja wusste nicht wegen kabel die daran angeschlossen werden und die radi schläuche sind dann auch auf der selben seite und den radi hab ich leider nochnet da das ich ihn ma hinhalten hätte können  wieviel platz sollte ich für die lüftersteuerung lassen weil würde ungern den radi bis ganz hinten verbauen


----------



## DerGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

am besten du wartest bis alle komponenten da sind und probierst es durch anhalten aus
ich sage mal ein cm wird reichen


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja die lüftersteuerung kauf ich mir eh erst so ende september (denk ich) und der radi und alles sind hfftl früher da ( schon bestellt) deswegen kann ich das mit der steuerung eh net testen ...


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Poonage
Alter, du hast ein Chieftec Big Tower oder? mach dir mal keine sorgen, da passen so ziemlich alles mögliche rein.


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo hab ich  naja is dumm das mein wakü sachen nochnet da sind deswegen mach ich mir so nen kopf darüber weil will was machen deswegen auch des ganze filz zeug  vllt kleid ichs auch ma mit giftgrün aus


----------



## DerGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

8cm reichen da vollkommen aus meiner ist 4cm von der kante weg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



p00nage schrieb:


> die beiträge davor gelesen ?
> 
> wie tief geht denn die *aquaero *ins den 5,25 zoll schacht ?wegen Radi im deckel ob davor noch platz für eine wäre sonst mach ich den radi genau mittig



Selbst mit Kabeln ist er so kurz, dass die Länge durch die Halterung dominiert wird - die geht bis zur ersten Schraubenreihe in den ATX-Schächten.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnshion

Hättest den langen Schlauch ganz unten an der linken Pumpe nicht viel kürzer machen können?

Ich beziehe mich auf dieses Posting im Bilder-Thread.


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nuc
Hätte ich machen können, wollte aber so lang lassen für später zum Entwässern. Außerdem wenn ich es gleich mit der Grafka von Pumpe aus verbinden, dann berührt es auf jedenfall mein NT (was genau dahin kommt). So liegt der Schlauch unterhalb von NT. Hab zwar 2 Hähne gekauft, konnte die aber irgendwie nicht unterbringen.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ok, macht Sinn.

Das mit dem nicht-unterbringen-können habe ich bei mir auch gemerkt.

Wer viel Schnickschnack haben will, braucht nicht nur viel, sondern massig Platz.
Thermosensor, Durchflussmesser, T-Stücke, Hähne, etc. brauchen nunmal viel Platz in einem ziemlich begrenztem Raum 

Am meisten Schwierigkeiten hat mir ganz klar das T-Stück gemacht in das mein Thermosensor ragt.

Das Teil ist recht schwer, sodass ich befürchtete, dass es den Schlauch herunterbiegen könnte, wenn ich es waagerecht verbaue.
Also ist es nun senkrecht neben meinem AGB


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deshalb hab ich ein externes System bevorzugt, damit ich den ganzen Quatsch nicht im Case habe 

@Parnshion...ist sehr schön geworden


----------



## Nucleus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ein externes System bevorzugt, damit ich den ganzen Quatsch nicht im Case habe



Boah, hör' mir auf damit! 





Equilibrium schrieb:


> @Parnshion...ist sehr schön geworden



Jepp, hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben vor lauter Neugierde


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nuc
Danke 
Ohja, von den "SchnickSchnack" Zeugs hab ich echt viel eingekauft, von T-Stücke sowohl aus Metall als auch Plexi, bis hin zu Winkeladapter, Sensorens und und und....aber nicht mal 1/3 davon hab ich geschafft einzubauen. wtf. Immerhin hab ich noch die 2 neue Aquacom Tempsensoren einbauen können. Weiss jetzt gar nicht was ich mit dem ganzen Zeug machen soll 

@Equi
Danke, hab viel von dir bzw. von dein pc inspirieren lassen 

Wenn ich an die ganzen Kabel die ich heute abend noch verlegen muss, denke, werde ich noch wahnsinnig.


----------



## DanielX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus

Hast doch auch wie ich vorne nen Radi drinnen, schraub doch da einfach das T-Stück drann dann wird das ganze nicht so schwer.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und wenn du Platz sparen willst kauf dir so einen, hab ich jetzt auch gemacht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Nucleus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp - beim nächsten Umbau werde ich das in Betracht ziehen... wenn ich dazu passende Innengewinde habe 

Was für ein Display kann man an den Sensor anschließen?
Gibts das auch bei AT?


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DanielX
2 davon hab ich auch eingebaut, funktioniert super und ist sehr platzsparsam. Allerding meint Nuc wohl auch T-Stücke für evt. 2wegehahn.

@Nuc
Kannst an fast allen Lüftersteuerung einstopsen.


----------



## DanielX (17. Juni 2009)

Geht an die stinkt normalen Displays drann, soweit ich weis. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Digital Thermometer - Blau Scythe Kama Thermo - schwarz 71013

Werd ich aber die Tage raus finden wenn das Päckchen ankommt, hab mir ein Display für Luft-Temp und eins für die Wasser-Temp bestellt.

MfG DanielX



Parnshion schrieb:


> @DanielX
> ... Allerding meint Nuc wohl auch T-Stücke für evt. 2wegehahn.



Versteh ich gerade nicht?

*edit*

Sorry mein erster Doppelpost 

Nemetonas Edit: kein problem


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DanielX
meine es wie so ein Bild in der Xtreme Print (ist glaube ich ein Bild von Nemetona). T-Stück am senkrecht stehende Radi, ein Ausgang für Anschluss und ein nach unten Ausgang um da ne Wasserhahn dran zu befestigen (entwässern). Dachte zumindest dass Nuc es so meint


----------



## Jazzman (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Parnshion, sehr schön geworden!
wie ich hier gerade lese hast du nen paar Spielereien über? darunter ist nicht rein zufällig ein Durchflussmesser den du mir abtreten würdest?


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Equi
> Danke, hab viel von dir bzw. von dein pc inspirieren lassen
> 
> Wenn ich an die ganzen Kabel die ich heute abend noch verlegen muss, denke, werde ich noch wahnsinnig.


 

von mir und meinem Rechner

Na dann freu Dich auf mein neues Projekt!...schau mal rein was ich neues vor habe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer hohen Durchfluss bevorzugt, sollte statt dem AC Temperatursensor z.b. diesen nehmen. Denn der AC Tempsensor hat einen Innendurchmesser von 8mm der andere hat 10 mm Innendurchmesser. Der zweite Sensor lässt sich mit einem Doppelnippel z.B. am Radi befestigen.


----------



## DanielX (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @DanielX
> meine es wie so ein Bild in der Xtreme Print (ist glaube ich ein Bild von Nemetona). T-Stück am senkrecht stehende Radi, ein Ausgang für Anschluss und ein nach unten Ausgang um da ne Wasserhahn dran zu befestigen (entwässern). Dachte zumindest dass Nuc es so meint



Achso OK, aber dann war das wohl eines von meinen. 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Alben von DanielX: Wakü Außlass


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DanielX
Pardon, meine Fehler, war dann doch eins von dir  coole Sache, wollte nachmachen, leider hatten mein T-Stück (Waküsystem) und mir da Meinungsverschiedenheiten.

@Jazz
Nein, ein Durchflussmesser hab ich leider nicht

@Equi
Verfolge ich ohnehin schon


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit G48 bei einem Alu/Kupfer kreislauf?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48, G40 ist für Alu & Kupfer geeignet. Nutze es nicht selber aber genug andere.


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

super  Glück gehabt


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wtf, ihr glaubt gar nicht was mir wieder so blödes passiert ist, hab mein wakü seit 2 tagen laufen lassen, ging super, alles bestens, und gestern wollte ich die restliche HW einbauen, NT, HDD etc. die verkabelung dauerte genau 2 stunden.......super gefreut, alles unter dach und fach gebracht, tower zugemacht, pc angemacht........ was sehe ich da......wasser tropft raus......wuuuahhhhhh
Aus der Anschluss am Pumpe tropft, da denke, wtf, wieder tower aufgemacht, ausgeschaltet.....Ursache: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG (Koolance) Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64064
Hab davon 2 bestellt, 1 davon war von anfang an schon unbrauchbar, dachte der andere müsste gehen, und dann sowas. Die Dinge taugen aber auch wirklich gar nicht. Muss heute abend wieder alles ausbauen. Bestelle gleich mal die von Bitspower, vielleicht sind die ok. Somit verzögert sich mein neues wakü-system wieder um ein bis 2 wochen, kann dazu nur sagen.... wtf


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnishion wie hst du deinen Shoggy swamm weiß gemacht oder war der schon so? (und wenn wo gibts den?)


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah echt ärgerlich... 

Hat Madz nicht mal gesagt, dass die Dinger nix taugen?
Oder war das was anderes? *zu Madz schiel*


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnishon hast du schonmal versucht das ohne Adapter zu machen? mit dem DD Tube müsste das doch gut gehen vom Biegeradius


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> @Parnishion wie hst du deinen Shoggy swamm weiß gemacht oder war der schon so? (und wenn wo gibts den?)



er hat ihn angemalt  wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man es


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Monsterclock
Hab die aus dem Bauhaus geholt, in 10x24cm für insg. 9,50 € (OBI ist noch günstiger, selben Preis aber28x10), hab es nur mit Alleskleber befestigt. Funx super, brauchst kein Heißkleber, und den Shoggy an sich musst du nicht mal am Gehäuse festschrauben, hab die nur dahin gelegt und die haften durch Reibung auch so sehr gut.
Und ja, hab ja die DD, aber von da zu meine SB-kühler brauche ich den Adapter, der vordere Pumpe ist im Weg 

@Nuc
Weiß gar net, aber wenn ich es wüßte, hätte ich die ja nicht geholt


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Boah echt ärgerlich...
> 
> Hat Madz nicht mal gesagt, dass die Dinger nix taugen?
> Oder war das was anderes? *zu Madz schiel*



denk das waren andere aber bin mir da auch nicht sicher


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich sagt AT selbst schon dass die nix taugen:
_Wichtig: Um die Dichtheit der Gewindeinnenseite zu garantieren, empfehlen wir Teflonband (Artikelnummer: 32002) oder eine Dichtung (Artikelnummer: 95002) mit zu bestellen._


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War nicht als Vorwurf gedacht, Parnshion 

Ich hatte da nur noch was im Hinterkopf... Madz wirds sicherlich aufklären können. Er hat da immer recht direkte Worte für solche Angelegenheiten... 

@Ol

Au weia... sowas in der Beschreibung wäre eigentlich wirklich ein Grund die Dinger nicht zu kaufen.
Aber oft freut man sich so was Passendes (im Idealfall passend _und_ schick) gefunden zu haben, dass man sowas im Eifer des Gefechts auch mal überliest...


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle
Nicht am Anschluss von dem Teil ist undicht (hat ja O-ring), sondern das Teil wo man drehen kann. Wie sollt man da Teflonband anbringen?
btw. schreib AT das nicht bei jedem Produkt?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde wenn ich du währe Parnshion reklamiren was das soll so bilig sind die teile auch nicht 

mfg


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wassermann will sich darum ja im anderen thread schon drum kümmern


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es waren anderen Anschlüssen, aber bei Winkeln würde ich im Zweifel lieber Qualitätsware von Koolance oder einem anderen Hersteller kaufen.


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Es waren anderen Anschlüssen, aber bei Winkeln würde ich im Zweifel lieber Qualitätsware von Koolance oder einem anderen Hersteller kaufen.



es waren ja koolance


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok.... dann muss ich in diesem Fall von einem Herstellungsfehler, wie er immer mal vorkommen kann, aber nicht sollte ausgehen.


----------



## M4jestix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob die Kühlleistung eines Radiators bei saugend angebrachten Lüftern noch ausreichend oder doch schon eher zu schlecht ist.

MfG


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sie wird minimal schlechter, meistens handelt es sich um maximal 2-3°.


----------



## M4jestix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sollte diese Anordung bei 2 Dualradis (Magicool Slim Dual, einer mit blasenden Lüftern) für ne GTX260, NB eines P5Q und Q9550 kein Problem darstellen?!!


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du dir ein Sandwich gebaut, oder wie darf ich daß verstehen?


----------



## M4jestix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, habe mein Sys in der Sig durch nen Q9550 ersetzt. Nachdem ich noch die NB mit in die WaKü einbaue habe ich den Kreislauf mit einem 2. Radi erweitert, der nur zusätzlich im Kreislauf hängt.
Nur das durch die Anordung im Case einer der beiden mit saugenden Lüftern auskommen sollte.


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach dir keine Sorgen, wird problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## M4jestix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

THX Madz! Werd das dann auch so machen! 

MfG


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Monsterclock
> Hab die aus dem Bauhaus geholt [...]
> [..]Und ja, hab ja die DD, aber von da zu meine SB-kühler brauche ich den Adapter, der vordere Pumpe ist im Weg



Hm bei mir gabs im Bauhaus nur den Orangen Schwamm wollte auch nen weißen, zu weißen DD

Und ich weiß, dass da ne Pumpe da ist  aber wenn da 5cm oder so sind geht das auch mit dem DD (sieht aber nicht so gut aus ...).


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Hm bei mir gabs im Bauhaus nur den Orangen Schwamm wollte auch nen weißen, zu weißen DD
> 
> Und ich weiß, dass da ne Pumpe da ist  aber wenn da 5cm oder so sind geht das auch mit dem DD (sieht aber nicht so gut aus ...).




er hat auch den orangen schwamm nur hat er ihn weiß angemalt


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah so, mit was? einmal in den weißen Farbtopf gehalten


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

denk mit so nem lackstift wenn ich das noch richtig in erinnerung hab


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Monsterclock
Genau, meins war auch orange, hab es mit Lackstift (sind nicht grad billig ) angemalt. War bisschen zu voreilig, hätte eine zweite Schicht drüber setzen sollen, dann würdet es noch besser rüberkommen.

Und endlich Feierabend, jetzt mal ab nach Hause, da wartet das Beste für mich was es gibt auf mich


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Und endlich Feierabend, jetzt mal ab nach Hause, da wartet das Beste für mich was es gibt auf mich




dann viel spaß


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Und endlich Feierabend, jetzt mal ab nach Hause, da wartet das Beste für mich was es gibt auf mich



Deine Herzdame?


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Poo
@Nuc
Danke, und ja, 2, eine wiegt 12kg und ist 80cm lang, die andere Dame wiegt...naja, schon viel zu viel wuuuaahhhhh, wenn sie das sieht, bin ich so gut wie tot 

Vielleicht war die Aktion mit dem Adapter gar nicht mal so schlecht, so hab ich dann bisschen Zeit für Feintuning. Außerdem ist der weisse Sleeve für mein neues NT fällig. Hab mir vorgenommen nicht immer so hastig alles zusammen zu bauen, aber dann hat mich doch die Ungeduld gepackt


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 

heute sind meine PS Tüllen gekommen, lassen sich aber z.B. in den DFM von Ac nicht weiter als eine Umdrehung eindrehen!? Kann mir jemand sagen warum? Oder muss ich die mit "Gewalt" eindrehen? Und im Mosfet Kühler kann ich nicht festdrehen, da ist irgendwann Schluss! Hoffe nicht, dass die 7mm Gewindelänge zuviel sind!?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke


----------



## bundymania (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 - A-C-Shop

+

10mm (3/8") Schlauchtülle AG1/4" mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - A-C-Shop

die Kombi ist bei mir im Einsatz: Anschlüsse lassen sich komplett und problemlos bis zum Anschlag eindrehen

Vermutung: Gewinde beim DFM nicht ordentlich geschnitten ?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber beim TwinConnect für die Graka geht es auch nicht rein!? Soll ich das Gewinde mit der Tülle "nachschneiden" oder was kann ich da jetzt machen?


----------



## bundymania (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du andere Anschlüsse zum Testen ? Mach mal ein Foto vom DFM Gewinde


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Schraubanschluss und der mitgelieferte von Enzotech gehen ohne Probleme einzudrehen, aber die PS tülle eben nicht! Und das verstehe ich nicht!?

Ich hoffe das reicht!? Mehr gibt das Handy nicht her 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danke erstmal


----------



## Parnshion (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du ein Bild gepostet Xvixx? ich kannst keins sehen.......
Vielleicht ist das Gewinde bisschen lang (was ich nicht glaube).


----------



## Nucleus (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sehe auch kein Bild...


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich auch nicht!


----------



## bundymania (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Gewinde vom DFM sind gut aus, was ich von der Bildgröße nicht behaupten kann -> 900x900 Pixel ist das Forenlimit.

Ich nehme mal an, das du mehr als 1 PS Tülle bestellst hast und die anderen auch mal mit dem DFM ausprobiert hattest ?!

Zu lang ist das Gewinde der PS Tülle keinesfalls, ich habe wie erwähnt just diese Kombi bei mir in Betrieb


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da mal ein paar fragen!
1.Reicht das Feser Aqua - FA - Ultra Pure Water 1L als kühlmittel aus oder müssen da noch ein paar zusätze rein?(meinte jetzt keine farben da wollte ich passende schläuche für nehmen!)
2.Zu welcher schlauch und anschluss größe würdet ich mir raten oder soll ich nach meinen eigenen geschmack gehen!(Tendiere zu 10/8 mm schläuche!die gibt es leider nicht von TFC!)


----------



## nemetona (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du dünnen Schlauch magst dann nimm 11/8, dieser kässt durch die dickere Wandstärke engere Biegeradien zu. Wenn es den nicht von Feser gibt, Masterkleer kannst auch ohne Bedenken kaufen.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thx für den tip!Reicht das Feser Aqua - FA - Ultra Pure Water 1L denn aus oder muss da noch Feser Base - FB - Corrosion Blocker mit rein!Dachte mir wegen den schläuchen das ich mir klares Wasser mit fabigen schläuche kaufe!Aber da die masteskleer ja durchsichtig sind brauch ich ja sowas Feser One Fluid - UV Acid Green 1L in den art oder?


----------



## nemetona (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dabei handelt es sich "nur" um destilliertes Wasser, ich würde ergänzend Feser Base Korrosionsschutz empfehlen.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab ich mir das auch gedacht!Aber besser eine meinung zuviel eingeholt als eine zu wenig!
THX nemetona


----------



## nemetona (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Is richtig


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da mal noch ne frage!Wie laut ist eigentlich die laing ddc-1t pumpe denn so?
und kann ich den *Nanoxia FCX Basic Fan Controller* auch für andere lüfter nutzen?ich denke schon!


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entkoppelt + gedrosselt z.b. auf 7V oder per poweradjust wirst du sie kaum bis gar nicht hören.


----------



## Parnshion (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hört man auch so schon fast gar nicht....shoggy


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Entkoppelt + gedrosselt z.b. auf 7V oder per poweradjust wirst du sie kaum bis gar nicht hören.



wie kann man sie auf 7v drosseln ? wie lüfter auch ?


----------



## Parnshion (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So einfach geht das nicht. Und ich verstehe nicht den Sinn. Laing oder anderen Pumpe werden meisten eher gelötet damit es noch schneller läuft und somit bessere Durchfluss beschert..... Pumpe zu drosseln sollt man nicht machen


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@p00nage ja genau so wie Lüfter auch, einfach auf 7V klemmen. Die Pumnpe hat dann natürlich weniger Leistung.


----------



## p00nage (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> So einfach geht das nicht. Und ich verstehe nicht den Sinn. Laing oder anderen Pumpe werden meisten eher gelötet damit es noch schneller läuft und somit bessere Durchfluss beschert..... Pumpe zu drosseln sollt man nicht machen


  naja wollte auch nur ma wissen ob es geht ^^ hfftl stimmts und sie ist net laut so wie du es sagts


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich den Nanoxia FCX Basic Fan Controller auch für andere lüfter nutzen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst du.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch ne frage!Wie laut ist eigentlich die laing ddc-1t pumpe denn so?



Hängt davon, wen du fragst. Sie ist eine der lautesten Punkten am Markt, aber nach Meinung einiger immer noch "unhörbar".
Die absolute Lautstärke ist auch stark von der Einbaulage abhängig - Vibrationen überwiegen. PCGH-X hat "entkoppelt" (was immer das heißt) außerhalb des Gehäuses 0,6 Sone gemessen, mit nem Watercool-Deckel. (verschiedenen Deckeln wird unterschiedliche Geräuschentwicklung nachgesagt)

Regeln funktioniert übrigens nach dem gleichen Prinzip, wie bei Lüfter, aber da das Ding knapp 12W verbrauchen kann (DDC, die DDC+ bist 18W, dazu kommt noch die Anlaufspannung), überlastet man die meisten Lüftersteuerungen.



> und kann ich den *Nanoxia FCX Basic Fan Controller* auch für andere lüfter nutzen?ich denke schon!



Wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht.


P.S.: Man muss Fragen übrigens nicht nach n paar Minuten nochmal stellen.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar,wird nicht wieder vorkommen!


----------



## x1nghui (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit G48 bei einem Alu/Kupfer kreislauf?


ja, funzt super

edit:
lol, die frage war ja auch 276


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noise Destructor v1.1 Pumpenentkopplung - A-C-Shop
Reicht das auch oder wäre ein shoggy Sandwich besser?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht bestimmt auch. Ich weis nicht wie gut das der ND im Vergleich zum SS ist.


----------



## maschine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Shoggy Sandwich ist besser, das Teil sollte aber vermutlich auch reichen.

edit: da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine ahnung finde auch kein test im netz oder vergleichbare private kenntnisse von usern!
Deswegen werde ich auch wahrscheinlich zun shoggy greifen!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lord_Nikkon schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch ne frage!Wie laut ist eigentlich die laing ddc-1t pumpe denn so?



Entkoppelt und mit dem EK XTOP V2 etwas leiser als das Klackern meiner Samsung Spinpoint F1 750 GB. Also fast nicht zu hören.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte eigentlich den Laing DDC Alphacool Aufsatz - A-C-Shop nehmen!


----------



## Parnshion (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der von Alphacool sieht besser aus, ist klarer, bisschen größer und bisschen  teuer,aber ansonsten würde den von EK nehmen (hab ich ja auch  hab alle beide gehabt).


----------



## p00nage (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab wiederma ne kleine frage ^^ gibts für dem board DFI LANPARTY UT X58-T3eH8 auch sowas das man die heatpipe wie mit nem fusionblock betreiben kann ? oder muss da die heatpipe runter und alles einzeln gekühlt werden bzw gibts dafür kühler?


----------



## Parnshion (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Poo
ich glaube nicht, wenn man die Heatpipe von DFI ansieht, gibt es ja kaum eine Stelle wo sowas drauf passen oder Sinn machen würde. Bin persönlich sowieso gegen Fusionsblock, würde in jeden Fall alle Heatpipe abmachen und mit MB-Kühler reinklatschen.


----------



## Monsterclock (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist den gegen Fusionsblock einzuwenden?


----------



## Digger (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja frag ich mich auch !? wenn man die möglich keit hat für einen block 40 auszugebebn, statt unter umständen 140 für ne ganze palette an kühlern...

wenn man alles kühlt is es sowieso ordentlich übertrieben !
die SB braucht eig keine kühler... so heißt wird der spaß in der regel nich. da reicht es die komponenten, verbunden über ne hp, mit nur einem block zu kühlen.


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo das dachte ich mir auch und sonst sind dann evtl auch zuviele schläuche und so und durch den "fusionblock " block würde die heatpipe ja eig besser gekühlt als durch luft ( nehm ich an ) nur wollte halt wissen ob sowas bei den neuen dfi boards möglich ist  bzw ob jmd vllt sogar davon schon nen bild hat


----------



## Monsterclock (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ging um diese Aussage und die ist recht allgemein:


Parnshion schrieb:


> [...]Bin persönlich sowieso gegen Fusionsblock, würde in jeden Fall alle Heatpipe abmachen und mit MB-Kühler reinklatschen.


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja aber die war ja auf meine frage bezogen  oder wie siehst du es beim dfi board? ist es da anders?


----------



## Parnshion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, leute, das war auch nur für mich persönlich, galt nicht der Allgemeinheit  

@Monsterclock
Hab am WE was nettes entdeckt, den orangene Teil aus der Shoggy, ich hab aus Lidl etwas vergleichbares entdeckt, in WEISS, reinweiss, weisser geht es echt nicht, weiß nicht wie gut es funkz, aber ich denke da wird nicht viele Unterschied sein. Werde mal gleich später mein Shoggy neu bastelt. Kostet auch nur 1 Euro


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Das Gewinde vom DFM sind gut aus, was ich von der Bildgröße nicht behaupten kann -> 900x900 Pixel ist das Forenlimit.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, das du mehr als 1 PS Tülle bestellst hast und die anderen auch mal mit dem DFM ausprobiert hattest ?!
> 
> Zu lang ist das Gewinde der PS Tülle keinesfalls, ich habe wie erwähnt just diese Kombi bei mir in Betrieb



Die Bilder werden bearbeitet  

Von den Anschlüssen passt einer! in den DFM. Irgendwie blöd....
Ich nehme für alle Enzotechkühler auch die PS Tüllen, aber ich werde die O-Ringe von den Enzotechtüllen verwenden, da die etwas dicker sind. Sollte doch dann dicht sein oder? Habe halt noch bedenken, da bei den Kühlern eine max. Gewindelänge von 6,5mm angegeben wird!? Laut Hersteller....


----------



## Monsterclock (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm 1€ das hört sich gut an *rausfindwodernächsteLidlist*

Edit: hat das Teil einen Namen?


----------



## Parnshion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicherlich hat das Teil einen Namen, ....... bestimmt,....davon gehe ich aus,........ nee, weiß grad nicht den Namen  Irgendwas mit Reinigungschwamm für Haushalt nehme ich an, ist irgendwo in den 1€ Regal aus Pappe, ist nicht zu verfehlen, davon haben die ja nicht viele


----------



## p00nage (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau ich morgen auch gleich ma nach weil so schwamm zum entkoppeln kann man denk ich immer ma gebrauchten


----------



## DanielX (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab eigentlich schon spitzen Temperaturen bei meiner Wakü, nur frage ich mich ob es jetzt noch was bringt meine Laing auf die Ultra Version um zu löten?

Und wird die Pumpe dadurch viel lauter?

Ich weiß ist ne blöde Frage. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Parnshion (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DanielX
Wenn du jetzt schon gute Temps hast, wieso dann was verändern? Auch wenn du es umlötest, hast dann mehr Lärm aber kaum bis gar keine bessere Temps.
Hab ein Laing als Ultra gehabt, die war wesentlich lauter als eine 1200rpm Lüfter. Würde ich also nicht machen. 

@Monsterclock
Das Teil ist sehr schön und weiss, aber ich konnte es nicht bringen mein Shoggy zu ersetzen. Außerdem sind die Teil ins kleinere Stücke aufgeteilt, die zu verkleben ist dann doch nicht so das Wahre.

mfg


----------



## DanielX (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @DanielX
> Wenn du jetzt schon gute Temps hast, wieso dann was verändern? Auch wenn du es umlötest, hast dann mehr Lärm aber kaum bis gar keine bessere Temps.
> Hab ein Laing als Ultra gehabt, die war wesentlich lauter als eine 1200rpm Lüfter. Würde ich also nicht machen.
> mfg



Gut das hab ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht, wollte nur noch ne zweite Meinung hören. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Parnshion (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich bei den Lüfter Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 Leds die Blätter abmachen kann? Hab es paar mal versucht, aber es hängt sehr fest, hab immer Angst ich reiße das Teil komplett auseinander.....
Die hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Sharkoon » Sharkoon 120mm Silent Eagle 1000 - Super Silent LED


----------



## DanielX (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich wie bei jedem Lüfter.

Logo enfernen, Sicherungsring raus und dann Rotor abziehen. 

Sollte eigentlich nichts anders sein oder?


----------



## Parnshion (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WAS????  Schrauben????  Logo Abmachen???? 
Ayo, hetta ih mer selba denkö genne, wtf, sorry, ich noob, hab noch nie sowas gemacht. Dachte immer die Dinge sind nur dran gesteckt, aber nööö, auf Verschraubung komm ich natürlich nicht. 
Danke


----------



## DanielX (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nix Schrauben, du enfernts das Logo auf der Rückseite.

Dann müsstest du schon die Achse vom Lüfter sehen, auf dieser leigt ein Sicherungsring den du enfernst.

Und nun kannst du den Rotor abziehen.

Später Rotor wieder einsetzen, Sicherungsring rein und Logo drauf, Fertig. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Hektor123 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Wie heißt das Kühlerfrostschutzmittel, das es in diesem bläulichen Farbton gibt? Ist das G48 von BASF?
Wollte es als Wasserzusatz verwenden und nicht immer nur innoProtect.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Hektor123 G33 ist bläulich. Glysantin Website


----------



## Hektor123 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah cool, Danke! Aber gibts die wirklich nur in 20L Kanistern? lol2
Edit: Ok bei ebay gibts auch 1,5l
Wo krieg ich das Zeug her? Bei ebay gibts nur g48 etc.
Ist ja eig für Peugeut und Citroen, sollte ich da mal irgendwo fragen?


----------



## Nucleus (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuchs mal an der nächsten Tankstelle oder im Baumarkt Deines Vertrauens


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo bring ich denn bei meiner WaKü am besten:
1.) den                                                                  Thermosensor In-Line unter?
2.) die 4 "normalen" Themosensoren (vom Aquaero)
3.) den Durchflusssensor?

Hatte die Verschlauchung ca. so vor:

Pumpe-Graka-Graka-NB-SB-CPU-Spawa-Radiator-AGB-Pumpe

Wo klemmt man die da am besten rein?


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu 1. am besten einen vor und einen hinter dem Radiator. (vor und Rücklauf)
zu 2. da würd ich zwei für den Radiator nehmen quasi Lufttempfühler (vorder und -rückseite
zu 3. dem ist es egal am besten da wo Du ausreichend Platz hast.

es gibt aber noch einen kleinen Trick mit den Tempfühlern. so bräuchtest Du zu1. beschriebenen nicht.

man kann die zu2. beschriebenen Tempfühler mit schrumpfschlauch am Wasserschlauch befestigen, so sitzen diese ganz fest am Schlauch und geben Dir eine ziemlich genaue Temp aus.(bei sehr dick wandigen Schläuchen nicht zu empfehlen)


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> zu 1. am besten einen vor und einen hinter dem Radiator. (vor und Rücklauf)
> zu 2. da würd ich zwei für den Radiator nehmen quasi Lufttempfühler (vorder und -rückseite
> zu 3. dem ist es egal am besten da wo Du ausreichend Platz hast.



ad 1.) da hab ich nur einen, außerdem wird das mit dem Kabel und dem Mora 2 Pro, der an der Außenseite montiert wird, glaub ich schwer... Mal sehn ob ich da eine passende Verlängerung finde... Falls das nicht geht, wohin dann?
ad 2.) ok, und die anderen beiden setzt ich vllt auf CPU und eine Graka oder so...
ad 3.) werd auch mal sehen wie sich das mit dem Kabeln alles ausgeht


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Eigentlich egal. Ich habe meinen Sensor nach dem Radi eingebaut.
2. Das sind normale Flachsensoren, die kannst du irgendwo hinpappen oder im Karton lassen. Aber auf keinen Fall auf einen Chip setzen z.B. CPu oder GPU etc!!!
3. Ebenfalls egal da der Durchfluss überall gleich hoch ist.
4. Wichtig bei der Reihenfolge ist nur das der AGB vor der Pumpe kommt, der Rest ist egal.


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> ad 1.) da hab ich nur einen, außerdem wird das mit dem Kabel und dem Mora 2 Pro, der an der Außenseite montiert wird, glaub ich schwer... Mal sehn ob ich da eine passende Verlängerung finde... Falls das nicht geht, wohin dann?
> ad 2.) ok, und die anderen beiden setzt ich vllt auf CPU und eine Graka oder so...
> ad 3.) werd auch mal sehen wie sich das mit dem Kabeln alles ausgeht


 
wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bräuchtest Du diesen Tempfühler ja nicht, da Du die Thinfühler mit schrumpfschlauch am Wasserschlauch befestigen könntest.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bräuchtest Du diesen Tempfühler ja nicht, da Du die Thinfühler mit schrumpfschlauch am Wasserschlauch befestigen könntest.



Das ist ja genauso ungenau wie der AS XT Tempfühler.


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das ist ja genauso ungenau wie der AS XT Tempfühler.


 

nun es kommt auf die dicke des Schlauches an. Aber 1K tolleranz find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> nun es kommt auf die dicke des Schlauches an. Aber 1K tolleranz find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.



Hm ob durch 6mm Schlauchwand noch die Wassertemperatur abzulesen ist.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das ist ja genauso ungenau wie der AS XT Tempfühler.



...den man allerdings, den korrekten Temperatur-Messwert vorausgesetzt, kalibrieren kann


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Hm ob durch 6mm Schlauchwand noch die Wassertemperatur abzulesen ist.


wenn Du ein paar Posts vorher gelesen hättest, dann hättest das jetzt nicht geschrieben



> ...den man allerdings, den korrekten Temperatur-Messwert vorausgesetzt, kalibrieren kann


 
Danke Nucleus


----------



## p00nage (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was würdet ihr denn für ne wakü dämmbox kaufen ? (1-2 platten) "lohnt" es sich überhaupt?


----------



## nemetona (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool Silentstar 2.0 

gibt es für 1, 2 oder 4 HDD´s
Bei mir stellt die Quadversion 2 WD Raptor X angenehm ruhig.


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



p00nage schrieb:


> was würdet ihr denn für ne wakü dämmbox kaufen ? (1-2 platten) "lohnt" es sich überhaupt?


 
es gibt Disk Silencer, da brauch man keine komplette Box (ausser Du willst sie ins Wasserbad geben). Diese hab ich immer bevorzugt und es funktionierte wunderbar.

EDIT: müsste sogar noch welche hier haben, wenn sie Dich Interessieren.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Watercool Silentstar 2.0
> 
> gibt es für 1, 2 oder 4 HDD´s
> Bei mir stellt die Quadversion 2 WD Raptor X angenehm ruhig.



Zu dem habe ich eine Frage und zwar lässt sich die Dualvariante davon in  5,25 Laufwerkskäfigen mit Führungschienen und Schnellmontagesystem befestigen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JonnyB1989 





> Die Box wird mittels M3 Gewinden mit dem Computergehäuse verbunden, die Montage ist auch über ein Schienensystem möglich.
> Zum Einbau werden zwei freie 5,25“ Schächte benötigt.


 Quelle: Aquatuning.de


----------



## p00nage (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also hört man da die raptor nimmer weil bin am überlegen was ich mir für festplatten in mein neues sys bau und bringt da die raptor sehr viel vorteile ? nur wenn die geräusche net stören ? bzw was würdest du kombinieren ? kannst auch in mein tagebuch schreiben dann ist hier net soviel OT


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Zu dem habe ich eine Frage und zwar lässt sich die Dualvariante davon in  5,25 Laufwerkskäfigen mit Führungschienen und Schnellmontagesystem befestigen.



Wenn mit Führungsschienen Auflageflächen gemeint sind: Afaik nein.
Die Silentstarbox ist so breit wie ein 5,25" Schacht, aber so hoch wie zwei - d.h. inkompatibel zu allen Gehäusen, die 5,25" Schächte voneinander abgrenzen.



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> Wo bring ich denn bei meiner WaKü am besten:
> 1.) den                                                                  Thermosensor In-Line unter?
> 2.) die 4 "normalen" Themosensoren (vom Aquaero)
> 3.) den Durchflusssensor?
> ...



Durchflussmesser: Wo Platz ist.
Wassertemperatursensor: Ich empfehle vor dem Radiator. Gibt zwar keine großen Unterschiede, aber meist ist die höchste Temperatur am interessantesten.
Flachsensoren: Wo du willst. Wenn der Aquaero noch Gehäuselüfter regeln soll, dann an der Komponenten, die dadurch am ehesten vor Überhitzung geschützt werden soll.
Ansonsten halt alles mal durchmessen, was einen so interessiert  (dauerhafte Installation am Radi macht jedenfalls keinen Sinn - der wird ja nach Wasser-, nicht Lufttemperatur geregelt)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn mit Führungsschienen Auflageflächen gemeint sind: Afaik nein.
> Die Silentstarbox ist so breit wie ein 5,25" Schacht, aber so hoch wie zwei - d.h. inkompatibel zu allen Gehäusen, die 5,25" Schächte voneinander abgrenzen.



Ja es sin die Auflageflächen gemeint, die gehen bei mir komplett durch den 5,25" Schacht.
Tja dann kann ich die Silentstarbox Dual nur auf den Gehäusebodenlegen.


MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> Wo bring ich denn bei meiner WaKü am besten:
> 1.) den                                                                  Thermosensor In-Line unter?
> 2.) die 4 "normalen" Themosensoren (vom Aquaero)
> 3.) den Durchflusssensor?
> ...



Als Wassertempsensor is der von Aquacomputer mit Ausen- und Innengewinde besser geeignet da er schön flach ist und auf jedem G1/4 Gewinde passt.
*Edit: *Der Durchflusssensor arbeitet in allen lagen zuverlässig, also ist egal wo du ihn hin Pflanzt.
Meiner werkelt genau auf meiner Laing Pumpe (auf dem Einlass mit nem Doppelnippel verschraubt) und ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Parnshion (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JohnnyB
Du kannst die Silent Box auch ganz normal befestigen wie ein Laufwerk, musst es nicht Boden hinlegen.
mfg


----------



## nemetona (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jonny,

in meine Cosmos S befinden sich im Laufwerkskäfig auch kleine Auflageflächen, da meine Quadversion drei 5,25" Schächte beansprucht habe ich diese mit einen Dremel entfernt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @Jonny,
> 
> in meine Cosmos S befinden sich im Laufwerkskäfig auch kleine Auflageflächen, da meine Quadversion drei 5,25" Schächte beansprucht habe ich diese mit einen Dremel entfernt.



Ich hab die Lösung. 
Da der Serienfestplattenkäfig verschraubt is ( und das Case breit genug 20,5 cm sollten für Winkel und Silentstar reichen) kann ich doch ganz einfach Löcher in den Boden der Silentstar bohren und Gewinde rein schneiden.
Dann mit kurzen Schrauben fest machen. Fertig.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein Silentstar entkoppelt auch über die Verschraubungen, also ist es nicht gerade ideal diese zu ersetzen.

Die "Ablagen" für Laufwerke lassen sich eigentlich recht leicht entfernen. Bei meinem Chakra hat damals eine einfache Zange zum zurückbiegen gereicht(waren einfach aus der Seitenwand gestanzt und hoch gebogen).


----------



## maschine (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haha zu geil, ich war grad meine Wakü am einbauen und da krabbelt doch eiskalt eine Spinne in meinem Gehäuse rum


----------



## Parnshion (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool, eine Spinne im AGB macht sicher ein gutes Bild


----------



## maschine (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haha genau, wenn da plötzlich ne Spinne durch die Schläuche krabbelt 

Glaub ich pflanz n ganzes Aquarium da rein 

Eigentlich sogar ne ziemlich geile Idee, ich hab ja genug Platz in meinem AGB und dann pack ich da halt so Plastik Gestrüpp/Fische rein


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab endlich den Plan von meinem Case und WaKü fertig gestellt...

Guckst du

Anmerkungen/Kommentare?


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> Hab endlich den Plan von meinem Case und WaKü fertig gestellt...
> 
> Guckst du
> 
> Anmerkungen/Kommentare?


 

das wird aber verdammt eng in Deinem Case.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Equilibrium:

wo genau meinst du zb?


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> @Equilibrium:
> 
> wo genau meinst du zb?


 

überall!..ich hab ja den großen Bruder und selbst da find ich es sehr eng. Ist aber auch völlig subjektiv! jeder empfindet halt anders.


----------



## Parnshion (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist immer so, selbst bei mein große LianLi, man kann noch so viel planen, einiges davon, wird man kaum verwirklichen können, wenn erst mal paar Sachen eingebaut sind, dann kommen erst Probleme Aber das wirst du noch früh genug sehen Morph


----------



## maschine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haha ja, das musste ich zuletzt auch erfahren, beim Einbau passt dann plötzlich alles vorne und hinten nicht, wie man es geplant hat 
Besonders nervig ist es wenn man beim Einbau merkt das ein paar Teile fehlen, die man bei der Bestellung vergessen hat


----------



## Nucleus (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Haha ja, das musste ich zuletzt auch erfahren, beim Einbau passt dann plötzlich alles vorne und hinten nicht, wie man es geplant hat



Du sagst es... 



maschine schrieb:


> Besonders nervig ist es wenn man beim Einbau merkt das ein paar Teile fehlen, die man bei der Bestellung vergessen hat



Oh jaaaa....


----------



## Parnshion (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erst Recht wenn dann hinzu noch die Sachen die man nicht braucht, zuviel davon bestellt wurde


----------



## maschine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau^^ Ich hab hier noch 12 Federbandschellen rumliegen die erstens bei den Perfect Seal Tüllen nicht notwendig sind und zweitens auch noch die falsche Größe haben


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

mein neues Brett ist gerade angekommen!

Wenn ich den Originalkühler entferne, dann habe ich keine Backplate mehr! Die Stifte bekomme ich nicht raus!
Ich hoffe es macht nichts aus, wenn ich diese weglasse!? Was meint ihr? Wird das zu warm oder gibt es einen Kurzschluss beim verbauen?

seht selbst:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Scheint nicht weiter schlimm zu sein, sonst hätte Enzotech Backplates dafür im Angebot. Einen Kurzschluss wird es nicht geben da die Bauteile keinen Kontakt zu dem Case haben.


----------



## DanielX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte keine Probleme machen. 

Was haste den fürs Wakü-Set geblecht, habs gleiche Board nur schreckt mich der Preis was ab. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Das sollte keine Probleme machen.
> 
> Was haste den fürs Wakü-Set geblecht, habs gleiche Board nur schreckt mich der Preis was ab.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Meinst du nur die Mosfet-Kühler oder alle Enzotech-Kühler oder die komplette Wakü?


Vielleicht weiß aber Enzotech nicht, dass bei dem Layout des P5Q Deluxe die Mosfets auch hinten verbaut sind!?

Oder es macht wirklich nichts, denn:

Die alte GTX260 in 65nm mit Backplate, macht auch keine Mucken mit dem Wasserkühler von AC!?

Hmm, schön wäre es, wenn jemand auch das Board oder ein Ähnliches hätte, was Backplates hat und dazu ein paar Erfahrungen hätte....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du nicht einfach die Backplate weiterverwenden, wenn du andere Schrauben nimmst?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo soll ich solch dünne Schrauben herbekommen? 
Ich würde ja gerne dieses silberne Gewindeding raushaben, dann könnte ich vielleicht noch mit bei der Enzotechschraube rein!?


----------



## DanielX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Meinte ich das Set für das Board.

2. Das auf der Rückseite können ja schlecht auch noch Spannungswandler sein, sonnst wären es ja schon 24Phasen aufm Board.

MfG DanielX


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. CPU sowie North- und Southbridge findest du hier
Die sind schon günstiger geworden!

Und die *Enzotech WMST-81/NP Mosfet-Kühle*r gibt es in Deutschland nicht! Die habe ich aus den USA bestellt.....

2.Was soll das dann sein? Und vor allem:

Muss ich die Bauteile kühlen!?


----------



## DanielX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> 2.Was soll das dann sein?



Kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen aber Spannungswandler werden/können es wohl nicht sein. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von EK Water Blocks gibt es dafür Backplates, aber keine Ahnung ob die Enzotech Schrauben durch die Löcher passen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@DanielX:
*
1. haben es dir die Enzotech-Kühler angetan? Bin mit denen voll zufrieden! In meinem Tagebuch findest du mehr dazu (nach und nach)

2. hmm,.....

*@KingPiranhas:

*Meinst du die?http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-Backplate-Mosfet-ASUS-133a::10189.html

Die Backplates habe ich schon verbaut bzw. gerade noch im Sys. Die Schrauben würden nicht passen!
Aber die Platte könnte man nutzen, aber dafür bräuchte mann dann noch was zum stabilisieren!

Solange mir jetzt keiner was Anderes sagen kann, werde ich es riskieren und die Kühler ohne Backplate verwenden...
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> Wo soll ich solch dünne Schrauben herbekommen?
> Ich würde ja gerne dieses silberne Gewindeding raushaben, dann könnte ich vielleicht noch mit bei der Enzotechschraube rein!?



Dünne Schrauben kann man i.d.R. im Modellbaubereich bekommen und natürlich online.
Das Original "Ding" rauszukriegen sollte schon möglich sein, aber ohne es in der Hand zu haben, kann ich nur die Universalmethode "rausbohre" vorschlagen. (Standbohrmaschiene ist aber Pflicht, das Kupfer dürfte nämlich weicher sein...)



DanielX schrieb:


> 2. Das auf der Rückseite können ja schlecht auch noch Spannungswandler sein, sonnst wären es ja schon 24Phasen aufm Board.



Mehrere Mosfets (2,3 seltener 4) pro Phase sind eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme.


----------



## DanielX (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehrere Mosfets (2,3 seltener 4) pro Phase sind eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme.



Das war mir nicht bekannt, dachte ein Mosfet = eine Phase aber gut wieder was gelernt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@xXxivvxXx ja diese Backplate meine ich.


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*DiedieihreGTX280vergewaltigen*** Man kann den Deckel/Kühler/Abdeckung OHNE etwas abzubrechen oder das PBC  zu verbiegen abmachen.
Also bitte keine Horrorgeschichten ala "Mit dem Schraubenzieher die Abdeckung aufhebeln"


----------



## Parnshion (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, da kann ich nur von mir sprechen, ..........sagen wir so, nach der Umbau auf Wakü, war der Originalkühler........naja, von bisschen kaputt kann man das ja nicht mehr nennen


----------



## maschine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haha meine Geschichte habt ihr ja schon gehört


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner (LuKühler) ist noch vollkommen intakt


----------



## Nucleus (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner ist auch intakt - nur die Halterung des Steckers hat sehr gelitten


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach die Backplate weiterverwenden, wenn du andere Schrauben nimmst?


Hatte ich damals auch vor, allerdings greift die "Backplate" über den Rand des PCBs und blockiert somit den Kühler(auch ein aquagrafx).
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren ausserdem die genutzten Borlöcher nicht übereinstimmend.

Man könnte natürlich die Orginalplatte passend zudremeln, aber dann sieht im Zweifelsfall wirklich jeder Praktikant dass die Karte nicht immer ihre Vollverkleidung getragen hat.

Meine GTX280 zeigt übrigens auch so kaum Anzeichen von (mechanischer)Überlastung, also hab ich sie einfach ohne Backplate gelassen.


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll ich eigentlich machen wenn meine GTX 280 unter WaKü in Furmark 81°C hat?
Und Wenn die GPU geköpft ist was soll ich dann zwieschen GPU und WaKü machen wieder den IHS oder gibts da was besseres?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine GTX280 zeigt übrigens auch so kaum Anzeichen von (mechanischer)Überlastung, also hab ich sie einfach ohne Backplate gelassen.



Dafür is meine GTX280 leicht wellig und das mit Backplatte, ich verwende den EK FC 280 GTX und die Backplatte von EK.



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Was soll ich eigentlich machen wenn meine GTX 280 unter WaKü in Furmark 81°C hat?



Das is aber sehr schlecht, was erreichst du mit dem Stockkühler.
ICh hab gerade mal 52°C bei einer Wassertemp von 25,8°C


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stock war so bei 116+°C hab dann aufgehört


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Monsterclock:
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal nach einem Kupfer-Spacer umsehen und diesen statt des halb demontierten HS nehmen.


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo gute Idee - wo bekomm ich sowas her?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IHS ist auch nur Kupfer. Ich würde mal messen, wie dick der ist und gucken, ob man einen Kühler, der normalerweise Pads für den RAM vorsieht, jetzt mit WLP montieren kann.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte eher Angst um die dann doch sehr stark unter Druck geratenden Spawas.


----------



## Monsterclock (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann es eigentlich sein, dass da zu wenig Druck Drauf ist wenn auch die SpaWas um die 110°C haben?
Edit: wie fest sollte das ganze denn sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher Angst um die dann doch sehr stark unter Druck geratenden Spawas.



Da müsste man mal gucken, wie der Kühler aufgebaut und wie groß der Höhenunterschied ist. Höhenunterschiede bei den Spawas lassen sich anpassen   



Monsterclock schrieb:


> kann es eigentlich sein, dass da zu wenig Druck Drauf ist wenn auch die SpaWas um die 110°C haben?



Möglich (bzw. bei den Temperaturen wahrscheinlich) ists, würde mir mal den Abdruck im Wärmeleitpad angucken.
Allerdings wird die Kühlung der Spannungswandler stellenweise auch vernachlässigt. Mein GPU-X² z.B. verliert über die Länge des SW-Kühlbleches 7K, nimmt man noch den Übergang und weiteren Weg über die Bodenplatte dazu, dann dürfte allein der Wärmetransport im Kühlers für ein deltaT von >10K verwantwortlich sein  (dazu kommt noch der Wärmeübergang vom Bauteil auf den Kühler - wo Watercool zusätzlich noch mit einem Zwischenblech arbeitet- und vom Kühler aufs Wasser, aber die lassen sich ja eh nicht vermeiden)




> Edit: wie fest sollte das ganze denn sein?



mehr als locker, weniger als knacks - Herstellerangaben gibts aber nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieviel platz sollte zwischen dem lüfter am radiator und einer wand sein um genug luft ansaugen zu können


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dünne Schrauben kann man i.d.R. im Modellbaubereich bekommen und natürlich online.
> Das Original "Ding" rauszukriegen sollte schon möglich sein, aber ohne es in der Hand zu haben, kann ich nur die Universalmethode "rausbohre" vorschlagen. (Standbohrmaschiene ist aber Pflicht, das Kupfer dürfte nämlich weicher sein...)
> Mehrere Mosfets (2,3 seltener 4) pro Phase sind eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme.



Habe jetzt die EK Backplate drauf und denke, dass es geht!? Was meint ihr?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier nochmal der ganze Post aus meinem Thread:* [Tagebuch]*


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So bist du defenitiv auf der sicheren Seite. Du hast 2 Backplates oder?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> So bist du defenitiv auf der sicheren Seite. Du hast 2 Backplates oder?



Nein, habe leider nur noch eine von EK Waterblocks...

Muss mir nochmal eine bestellen. Aber das sollte so gehen oder?


----------



## p00nage (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine wakü ist heute zumindest zum teil endlich gekommen ^^ nur wollte ich nun den festplattenkäfig entfernen aber wie bekomm ich die nieten weg ? (so hab ich später die möglichkeit ihn wieder rein zu machen


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@xXxivvxXx ja wenn alles sitzt und nix wackelt.


----------



## Jazzman (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Nieten muss du aufbohren^^, geht nicht anders, die kannst du dann später wieder annieten oder durch Schrauben ersetzen


So jetzt eine Frage von mir:
weis jemand zufällig welcher Schlauch max. auf diesen Chipsatzkühler passt? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 5 Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 5 Acetal 15110
hab im Moment 13/10er, will aber in absehbarer Zeit auf 16/10er wechseln, muss ich dann Tüllen verwenden, oder geht das gar nicht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jazzman 13/10mm Schraubanschlüsse passen nicht wenn dann 10mm Tüllen. Siehe Mainboard Review von Bundymania


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal kurzes Update von mir hab dien IHS und den Kleber um die GPU weggeschliffen (zu Glück lebt die Graka noch ) jatzt hab ich in Furmark so 65°C


----------



## maschine (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Yeah ich hab grad mal getestet ob meine Graka noch lebt und sie tut es 
Und es war einfach nur geil als ich den PC angemacht hab und einfach totenstille war, da ich noch keine Lüfter angeschlossen hab und nichtmal der Power-Schalter von meinem Cosmos S einen Ton von sich gibt 
Dieses Wochenende sollte ich dann auch fertig mit dem Umbau werden und ich werde dann hoffentlich morgen den Kreislauf befüllen/entlüften können.


----------



## Monsterclock (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du dein PC etwa -OHNE- Wasser angmacht?


----------



## maschine (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher aber nur 5 Sekunden und weils so geil war nochmal n paar Sekunden 
Ich wollte halt nur gucken ob ein Bild kommt, Stabilitätstests kommen natürlich nur mit Wasser


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Sicher aber nur 5 Sekunden und weils so geil war nochmal n paar Sekunden
> Ich wollte halt nur gucken ob ein Bild kommt, Stabilitätstests kommen natürlich nur mit Wasser



Wär doch mal geil Furmark ohne Wasser auszuführen und zu sehen ab wann die Graka abschält.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat "PCGH In Gefahr" das nicht mal gemacht?


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab sowas mal gemacht mit einer 8800gtx von Zotac.
Die arme Karte hat es nicht mal über die 10sec. geschafft, dann hat sie sich abgeschaltet. Nach wiederholtem Start, hatte ich nur noch Artefakte auf dem Schirm.

Ich denke da hatte sich der Vram verabschiedet.


----------



## Xyrian (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann ich verhindern, dass sich Luftblasen innen an dem Schlauch bilden? Die werden dann nämlich von der Pumpe angesaugt und das macht Krach und nervt...  
Die Pumpe ist eine gemoddete JBL ProFlow 500, (sehr zu empfehlen) und die Schläuche sind Druckluftschläuche aus dem Baumarkt (10/8er).


----------



## Monsterclock (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm, ein AGB in dem sich die Luftblasen sammeln? Aber wenn sich die Luftblasen "bilden" muss die Luft ja iwo herkommen - jetzt ist die Frage woher


----------



## Xyrian (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> hmm, ein AGB in dem sich die Luftblasen sammeln? Aber wenn sich die Luftblasen "bilden" muss die Luft ja iwo herkommen - jetzt ist die Frage woher


Nein, das verstehst du falsch... Ich hab einen AGB. Innen an dem Schlauch bilden sich kleine Blasen, erst ganz kleine, die werden immer größer, irgendwann lösen sie sich und werden von der Pumpe angesaugt. Und das rauscht dann. Sollte ich vllt. richtigen Schlauch bestellen? Kann ja sein, das der Druckluftschlauch nicht für Wasser geeignet ist...


----------



## Monsterclock (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kannn gut möglich sein, dann kommt die Luft ja von außen und irgendwo müsste Wasser raus oder da ist eine chem. Reaktion bei der ein Gas frei wird, dann müsste aber dein System unter Druck stehen, tut es das?


----------



## Xyrian (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> dann müsste aber dein System unter Druck stehen, tut es das?


Nicht dass ich wüsste... 

€dit: Waah, ich habs...Im dem Schlauch zwischen AGB und Pumpe sind zwei kleine Löcher drin, und wenn die Pumpe an ist zieht die Luft rein... Trotzdem danke


----------



## Jazzman (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
sagt mal ist es normal, das ich mit ner Laing+Deckel nur <40 l/h Durchfluss habe?
in meinem Kreislauf sind GPU, CPU, nen Wakü Filter, Durchflussmesser, 2 Autoradis und nen Konvekt o Matic Maxi
ich wundere mich hier gerade ein wenig, da man ja sagt, nur nicht unter 60 l/h kommen

hab das gerade erst zusammengebaut, also könnte evt. noch Luft im Kreislauf sein....


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist nicht gereade wenig was du im Kreislauf hast. Entlüfte erstmal anständig.


----------



## Jazzman (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm denke ich auch^^ vll. ist auch das Filter zu, werd aber erstmal entlüften

ich hab Stückweise 19/27er Schlauch, sonst 10/13er, kann das auch ne Ursache sein?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jazzman schrieb:


> ich hab Stückweise 19/27er Schlauch, sonst 10/13er, kann das auch ne Ursache sein?



Denke nicht. Eher bremsen die 3 Radis bzw der Aufbau selbst. Kühler und andere Komponenten sollten frei von Schwebeteilchen sein. Schlauch mit 13mm Innendurchmesser würde eventuell ein bisschen mehr Durchfluss bringen.


----------



## Jazzman (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dafür hab ich ja das Filter eingebaut, bei Autoradis weis man ja nie^^ obwohl ich die 3 mal durchgespült hab...^^


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast da schlichtweg zu viele Wiederstand, nicht grad wenig was du da alles in deine Kreislauf eingebaut hast. 2 Autoradis ist nicht grad wenig, dass die Laing da überhaupt noch pumpen kann ist schon erstaunlich. Wenn du dein Setup so behalten willst, empfehle ich eine 2te Pumpe, mit ein Dualdeckel, oder evt. eine 2te Kreislauf.
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jazzman schrieb:


> hm denke ich auch^^ vll. ist auch das Filter zu, werd aber erstmal entlüften
> 
> ich hab Stückweise 19/27er Schlauch, sonst 10/13er, kann das auch ne Ursache sein?



So ein Filter kann selbst dann einen recht hohen Wiederstand haben, wenn er sauber ist.
40l/h kommen mir für ne Laing jedenfalls recht wenig vor - das hab ich im Moment mit ner Eheim1046 und mein Kreislauf (siehe Link in Sig) ist eher noch wiederstandsreicher. (insbesondere wenn Schlauch tatsächlich einen Unterschied machen würde, was er aber imho nicht tut  )

Aber nur so zur Beruhigung:
Imho gilt "nur nicht in Panik verfallen, wenns mal <15l/h sind" (sondern in den nächsten Wochen mal ne Reinigung einplanen)


----------



## Jazzman (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja die Reinigung steht eig. für heute Abend/morgen früh direkt auf der Liste^^
wollte nur schonmal sehen was die Kühlung so schafft, derzeit, mit den Radis hochkannt nach ner Stunde Orthos und Furmark CPU; max 57°C und GPU: max 50°C, Wassertemp. ca44°C bei ner Zimmertemperatur von fast 30°C (im Moment^^) ist denke ich nicht schlecht, wenn die richtig  entlüftet ist und der Durchfluss nen bischen besser wird, sind denke ich noch nen paar Grad drin

und natürlich das ganze passiv^^

ähm und die Autoradis haben nicht wirklich viel Wiederstand (einer zumindest) der hat alles parallel geschaltet, so das ich den auch mit ner kleinen Eheim Station betreiben konnte...


----------



## computertod (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ma ne Frage:
ich hab mir hier im Forum eine Eheim 1046 230V Pumpe gekauft, hinten steht Nov. 2001 drauf, reicht die um einen Kreislauf für CPU und GPU mit 1x120mm Radi und einem Autoradi zu betreiben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@computertod die Pumpe reicht.


----------



## ~Morph~ (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Denke nicht. Eher bremsen die 3 Radis bzw der Aufbau selbst. Kühler und andere Komponenten sollten frei von Schwebeteilchen sein. Schlauch mit 13mm Innendurchmesser würde eventuell ein bisschen mehr Durchfluss bringen.



der 13mm innedurchmesser bring mal rein gar nichts aufgrund dessen das die 1/4" anschlüsse in Highflow ausfürhrung einen maximalen innendurchmesser von 10mm hergeben heisst bei einem schlauch mit 13mm Innendurchmesser würde man sich nur eine weitere bremse ins system einbauen.

Ich würde erstmal die Frage stellen was für Anschlüsse verwendet werden ? 
ob Highflow oder normale und wieviele Winkel?


----------



## Jazzman (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich verwende normale Schraubanschlüsse
und Winkel? ich meine 2x 90° Winkel und 1x 45° Winkel

ich denke aber, das das an dem Filter liegt, nachdem ich das heute gereinigt hab, ist der Durchfluss auf glatt 60l/h angestiegen, ich werd das noch ne Woche oder so drin lassen zur Sicherheit vor Schwebepartikel und dann ausbauen, ich denke dann geht der Durchfluss noch nen bischen hoch^^


----------



## ~Morph~ (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn das nicht ausreicht würde ich dir noch die Highflow Tüllen für 13/10er schlauch empfehlen bringen auhc noch mehr durchfluss wegen einem innendurchmesser von 10mm die schraubanschlüsse die du verwendets haben einen 8mm innendurchmesser die 2 winkel sind nicht so tragisch nur sowenig wie möglich verwenden


----------



## maschine (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sacht mal, ist bei nem Kreislauf mit ner Aquastream (oder anderer Eheim) nicht der Auslassadapter (oder generell der Auslass) der größte Widerstand? Der hat ja schließlich nur nen Innendurchmesser von wenigen Millimetern.


----------



## Jazzman (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber nicht bei ner Laing+ mit Watercool Deckel^^

was gäbs denn so an stärkeren Pumpen, für den Fall der Fälle, die Laing + und Deckel ist ja schon so ziemliche Oberkante was Leistung angeht


----------



## maschine (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jazzman schrieb:


> aber nicht bei ner Laing+ mit Watercool Deckel^^


Da ist mir bewusst, das war ja auch nur ne allgemeine Frage 



> was gäbs denn so an stärkeren Pumpen, für den Fall der Fälle, die Laing + und Deckel ist ja schon so ziemliche Oberkante was Leistung angeht


Eheim 1250 oder Laing D5


----------



## Jazzman (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm die haben beide ne niedrigere Förderhöhe als die Laing, worauf es ja ankommt
die Fördermenge ist allerdings auch 3 mal so groß^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Sacht mal, ist bei nem Kreislauf mit ner Aquastream (oder anderer Eheim) nicht der Auslassadapter (oder generell der Auslass) der größte Widerstand? Der hat ja schließlich nur nen Innendurchmesser von wenigen Millimetern.



Nö. Der engste Punkt im Kreislauf ist quasi immer ein Kühler 
Seltene Ausnahmen sind extreme High-Flow-Konzepte mit nem engen Durchflussmesser oder Systeme mit nem Filter.

Ist aber auch ziemlich egal. Was zählt, ist der gesamt-Wiederstand - und nur durch eine Verengung von ein paar mm (der Eheim-Auslass sollte immer noch so auf seine 4-5mm kommen) wird zwar punktuell eine höhere Fließgeschwindigkeit und damit ein höherer Wiederstand erzwungen, aber wenn das auf ein paar wenigen cm in einem riesigen Kreislauf ist, wird sich der Gesamtwiederstand dadurch nicht nenneswert ändern.


Speziell für den Wakü-Einsatz ist mir nur eine Pumpe bekannt, die stärker als die DDC+ ist: Die 24V Version der Oase (glaube mich an Förderhöhen von >7m zu erinnern). Aber die gibts quasi nirgends mehr. Ansonsten gibts natürlich eine breite Palette an Garten, etc. Pumpen für 230V 
Zu Bedenken ist aber, dass mehr Durchfluss nicht unbedingt mehr Kühlleistung mit sich bringt und z.B. Laings D5 hat schon in einigen Kreisläufen bewiesen, dass sie zwar ein bißchen mehr Wind als eine normale DDC macht, dabei aber soviel Abwärme ins Wasser abgibt, dass die Kühlleistung sogar einen Tick schlechter ausfällt.


----------



## t0mm1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HE

Gibt es eigentlich keinen Shop mehr wo man Grafikkarten mit montiertem Wasserkühler Kaufen/anschauen kann.Hatte doch mal einen Shop gegeben,keine Ahnung mehr,Wer oder was.Edel-Grafikkarten is ja net so das richtige,keiner nee Idee.
Danke t0mm1


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

z.B. der Aqua Computer Shop


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

www.aquacomputer.de

€...verdammt da war einer schneller


----------



## t0mm1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähh;Dnke ja scho,ich mein nur komplett.schon fix und fertig,also mein Gedanke is ein Kühler von Watercool,(ganz sicher) und nee 285GTX,nur hab ich mich jetzt schon ein bischen damit beschäftigt,und naja was soll ich sagen,is es eine im Referenzdesign oder net,welcher Kühler,V2 oder V1,ich wollte halt den einfacheren Weg einschlagen


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja in dem Shop gibt es Karten fix und fertig aber halt nur mit Aqua Computer Kühler.  Es gibt auch ne fertige GTX 285 mit Watercool Kühler. Mom ich such mal nach.


----------



## t0mm1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool ich such jetzt schon 2 Std.,bin aber noch nicht weiter gekommen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MSI N285GTX OC HydroGen, GeForce GTX 285, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (V188-011R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## t0mm1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dank dir ,seh schon so gehts auch nicht einfacher bequemer,rotes PCB geht natürlich gar net .Werd woll noch ein wenig suchen müssen nach ner Referenzkarte.Trotzdem mal Danke


----------



## Bullveyr (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

watercool montiert den Kühler auch für 39,95€ wenn du ihnen die Graka schickst


----------



## t0mm1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mir gehts ja nicht ums montieren,mir geht es ja nur darum welche Karte von welche Hersteller is nee Referenz,bei den Shops steh ja nicht viel darüber ob alt,neu oder eigenes,bei Waercool auf der Seite sind ja 2 verschiedene Kühler gelistet,V1 Oder V2,bei XFX oder Evga kann man ja nicht sagen die bauen nur nach Nvidia Referenz


----------



## Nucleus (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Der engste Punkt im Kreislauf ist quasi immer ein Kühler
> Seltene Ausnahmen sind extreme High-Flow-Konzepte mit nem engen Durchflussmesser oder Systeme mit nem Filter.



Was verstehst Du unter einem engen Durchflussmesser?

Als ich von 10/8er Schlauch auf 13/10er umgestiegen bin, hatte ich bei gleicher Pumpenfrequenz gleich mal um die 120l/h wo ich vorher 70 rum hatte.

---> Mit diesem Durchflussmesser

Meine Vermutung: Am Durchflussmesser wird das Wasser beschleunigt und der ausgelesene Wert dadurch verfälscht.

Kann das sein?


----------



## p00nage (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welcher kühler würde denn auf diese karte passen ? ^^ XFX GeForce GTX 260 XT 896MB (GX-260N-ADEA) Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de vllt kauf ich mir da gleich noch einen dazu


----------



## Elzoco (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo leute 
ich brauch die höhe der aquastream xt+shoggy+adapter, also wie auf der Skizze. Wäre nett wenn jemand mir die verraten könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@p00nage
warsch einer von denen^^
http://www.aquatuning.de/
frag mal bei xfx nach,ob die karte ein referenz design hat.


----------



## p00nage (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also shoggy ist 3,5cm hoch und hab ne laing deswegen ka bzw was ist bei dir nen standartanschluss ? hast die aquastream schon ? bei wenig platz würd ich zur laing greifen


----------



## Bullveyr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



t0mm1 schrieb:


> mir gehts ja nicht ums montieren,mir geht es ja nur darum welche Karte von welche Hersteller is nee Referenz,bei den Shops steh ja nicht viel darüber ob alt,neu oder eigenes,bei Waercool auf der Seite sind ja 2 verschiedene Kühler gelistet,V1 Oder V2,bei XFX oder Evga kann man ja nicht sagen die bauen nur nach Nvidia Referenz


Hardwareluxx hat nen THread dazu (natürlich ohne Gewähr).

EVGA verwendet inzwischen auf jeden Fall Referenz-Design V2.


----------



## Elzoco (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



p00nage schrieb:


> hast die aquastream schon


ne hab bis jetzt nur den radi



p00nage schrieb:


> bei wenig platz würd ich zur laing greifen


wollte eigentlich die aquastream nehmen, wegen der überwachung usw.


naja mal warten, was die anderen sagen


----------



## Parnshion (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man in De. die neuen Bitpower MB Komplett Kühler für RE2 und Evga X58 Sli bekommt? Hab keine Lust aus dem Ausland zubestellen.
Danke schon mal


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man in De. die neuen Bitpower MB Komplett Kühler für RE2 und Evga X58 Sli bekommt? Hab keine Lust aus dem Ausland zubestellen.
> Danke schon mal



Hm, scheint es noch nicht zu geben in Dtl. oder ich finde es auch nicht!?

Das hier wäre nichts für dich?

*EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel* 

Wenn du es nicht erwarten kannst und doch evtl. importieren willst:   

*Bitspower Black Freezer EIX58NSC for EVGA X58 Classified*

ist aber gerade leider out of stock 

sieht echt lecker aus!

EDIT: und *hier* geht es eigentlich recht schnell

Fällt euch was auf? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullveyr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist kein dt. Shop bekannt der BP Mainboard-Kühler verkauft.

Ist dir highflow.nl auch schon zu weit weg?


----------



## Parnshion (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Xvixxxx
Danke  hätte aber schon lieber den silberne, Acetal liegt mir nicht so 
Suche nur Komponente für meine nächste system.

Andere Frage: Was ist los mit den PCGH Print heute los? Ich rannte eben durch fast halbe Stadt und finde kein einzige Extended Ausgabe, nicht mal die DVD sind zu finden. Nur Thalia bietet als einzige die Magazin Ausgabe an  ??? Weißt da jemand mehr? oder ist es nur bei mir so?
mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, dann schau mal in dem nl shop oder du guckst nochmal auf der *Seite*, vielleicht haben die den auch in silber!?
Wie gesagt, bin mit denen sehr zufrieden, Versand hat es halt in sich!

Also ich habe die aktuelle pcgh heute morgen pünktlich um sechs bei mir am Bahnhof geholt....


----------



## Parnshion (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Xvixxx
Hat Zeit, ne Monat noch, also lass ich mir bisschen Zeit und hoffe das es bi dahin in De erscheint, wenn nicht, dann muss ich doch von Ausland bestellen.

@Bull
Ja, bei den Käsetypen wäre meine erste wahl wenns bis dahin immer noch nicht hier gibt 

Naja, dann musst wohl die Lieferung mit den PCGH Print für Mannheim verloren gegangen zu sein oder steckt immer noch irgendwo im Stau


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem Abo müsstest du nicht suchen.


----------



## Parnshion (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abo ist geplant, aber Faulheit, Vergessenheit usw. hält mich immer davon ab


----------



## maschine (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> Fällt euch was auf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, wie geil 
Vermutlich die neue Preispolitik von Aquatuning


----------



## Parnshion (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheinlich weil es "nur noch geringer Bestand" ist, sowas wie Rarität. Aber ist mich auch erst jetzt aufgefallen, schon witzig sowas


----------



## t0mm1 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Hardwareluxx hat nen THread dazu (natürlich ohne Gewähr).
> 
> EVGA verwendet inzwischen auf jeden Fall Referenz-Design V2.



Danke

Na das ist doch schon mal nee Ansage,der Thread im Luxx is auch nicht so,naja.Werd mich wohl noch nee weile damit beschäftigen müssen,Evga oder Asus wirds schon werden,mal schauen welche mit welchem Kühler
t0mm1


----------



## pestlu (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Naja, dann musst wohl die Lieferung mit den PCGH Print für Mannheim verloren gegangen zu sein oder steckt immer noch irgendwo im Stau


 
Bei mir in Ludwigshafen gibt es bis jetzt auch noch keine PCGH Print
Laut der Erklärung einer Kioskbesitzerin ist das oft so , das die Zeitschriften vom Großhändler einen Tag verspätung haben , da diese die Zeitschriften auch erst 1-2 Tage vorher bekommen.
Da für fast alle Läden der selbe Großhändler zuständig ist, kann man höchstens an ner Tankstelle glück haben.


----------



## Parnshion (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War vorhin auch am Tankstelle, leider auch kein Glück gehabt, ..... wohl morgen  bzw. heute


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und ich finde einfach* nirgendwo* die PCGHW Extreme... ich werde morgen mal beim Verlag anrufen und fragen ob die mein Abo damit erweitern.

Aber jetzt erstmal schlafen 

Gute Nacht, Leute!


----------



## Bullveyr (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



t0mm1 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Na das ist doch schon mal nee Ansage,der Thread im Luxx is auch nicht so,naja.Werd mich wohl noch nee weile damit beschäftigen müssen,Evga oder Asus wirds schon werden,mal schauen welche mit welchem Kühler
> t0mm1


Du kannst natürlich auch einfach die Graka kaufen, von nem Hersteller der entweder Referenz-Design V1 od. V2 verwendet, wenn du den Kühler abmachst siehst du ja das Design und dann einfach danach den Wakü kaufen.


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie dick sind eigentlich normale Wasserkühler für CPU und GPU, also der Kupferblock?


----------



## Madz (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist von Produkt zu Produkt unterschiedlich. Unmöglich eine pauschale Angabe zu machen.


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und um vernünftig wärme leiten zu könne? also bei aktuellen CPUs und GPUs
denke gerade daran, mir meine kühler selber zu bauen, mit den ausenmasen 4*4*?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> und um vernünftig wärme leiten zu könne? also bei aktuellen CPUs und GPUs
> denke gerade daran, mir meine kühler selber zu bauen, mit den ausenmasen 4*4*?



Die Grundfläche des Kupferteils reicht von "so groß wie der IHS" bis "so groß, dass es gerade noch zwischen die Haltelöcher passt".
Die Dicke der Bodenplatte reicht von 1mm (Phobya) bis afaik 5mm (einige Kühler mit größeren Strukturen. Die letzten verbleibenden Kernkühler haben natürlich mehr). Früher gabs auch durchaus Kühler mit 10mm und mehr, aber heute wird die Verteilung des Wassers meist vom Deckel übernommen, für den man kein teure Kupfer nehmen muss. (Grafikkartenkühler sind z.T. noch so dick)
Eine exotische Ausnahme wäre noch Watercools-Micro-Mainboardkühler. Der besteht aus einem Stück und ist afaik 12mm dick.

Für die Kühlleistung ist aber der Aufbau der Struktur entscheident, die Materialstärke ist nebensächlich. (Man vergleich z.B. einen Heatkiller 2.0 mit seiner ~5mm Bodenplatte mit einem 2mm 3.0  )
Deswegen machen Eigenbauten i.d.R. weder aus Leistungs- noch Preis-/Leistungs-Sicht einen Sinn, sondern nur für Komponenten, für die es einfach nichts gibt. Die für einen High-End Kühler benötigten Maschienen und der Entwicklungsaufwand sind für Privatleute einfach zu groß.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und ich finde einfach* nirgendwo* die PCGHW Extreme... ich werde morgen mal beim Verlag anrufen und fragen ob die mein Abo damit erweitern.
> 
> Aber jetzt erstmal schlafen
> 
> Gute Nacht, Leute!



 Hä??? 

Berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber die neue PCGH Extreme (04/09) kommt doch erst am 29.07.09 

Oder meinst du die aktuelle Ausgabe 03/09 der pcgh extreme?


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendeine!


----------



## p00nage (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich gemerkt hab das meine gtx gut warm wird deshalb wollte ich ma fragen was für nen kühler ihr empfehlen würden ( XFX GTX 260 XT ) weil kenn mich da einfach noch net aus


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin sicher nicht der erste der das fragt aber welche Flüssigkeit könnte man in einer Wakü verwende die eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wasser hat?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Flüssigmetall  denke quecksilber wäre besser aber ob du das wirklich verwenden willst vorallem erstmal irgendwo herbekommen


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich rede von etwas was man wirklich verwenden kann, Quecksilber wäre viel zu dickflüssig!


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt aber nix besseres sonst würde man das schon bei mehreren sachen verwenden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ich rede von etwas was man wirklich verwenden kann, Quecksilber wäre viel zu dickflüssig!



Quecksilber ist dünnflüssig, genaugenommen gibt es das große Problem, dass es sehr schnell gasförmig ist 
Ansonsten:
Nichts.
Die Wärmekapazität von Wasser wird afaik von keiner weiteren Flüssigkeit (über den gesamten relevanten Temperaturbereich) überboten, erst recht nicht von einer billigen, ungiftigen mit geringem spezifischen Gewicht.


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quecksilber ist dünnflüssig, genaugenommen gibt es das große Problem, dass es sehr schnell gasförmig ist
> Ansonsten:
> Nichts.
> Die Wärmekapazität von Wasser wird afaik von keiner weiteren Flüssigkeit (über den gesamten relevanten Temperaturbereich) überboten, erst recht nicht von einer billigen, ungiftigen mit geringem spezifischen Gewicht.



OK, mit dem Quecksilber haste recht.

Und danke für die Antwort, die hilft wie immer. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## master11 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HI
Gestern erstmal fast 700€ bei aquatuning gelassen.^^
aber das wird dan jetzt mal ne richtig geile wakü


----------



## Bullveyr (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendjemand auf CB hat mal irgendsoein Zeug, dass 100€ pro Liter oder so kostet, ausprobiert, klang vielversprechend und leider ließ es sich mit den üblichen Wakü-Pumpen nicht pumpen.


----------



## Monsterclock (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

700€ ist eine stolze Summe...


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ soldat0815

Sorry, war doch nicht so falsch was du gesagt hast.

Anhand der List wäre die einzige Möglichkeit wirklich Quecksilber: 

Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Flüssigkeiten(bei 20°C und 101,3kPa) 
Benzol 0,14 
Ethanol 0,2 
Quecksilber 8,7 
Terpentin 0,14 
Wasser 0,6 
Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Gasen (bei 20°C und 101,3kPa) 
Helium 0,143 
Luft 0,025 
Sauerstoff 0,024 
Stickstoff 0,024 
Wasserstoff 0,17

*edit*

Das wär es doch: "Superfluide Flüssigkeiten, beispielsweise Helium-4 unter 1,6 K, haben hingegen eine (fast) unendliche Wärmeleitfähigkeit". 

MfG DanielX


----------



## master11 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo is wirklich ne ordentliche summe aber das lohnt sich.
neues case und so halt alles was dazugehört da is man schnell bei 700 öcken^^


----------



## p00nage (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm weiß keiner welcher wasserkühler auf meine graka passt ? müsste bis morgen nachbestellen weil da ich heut fachabi ergebnisse bekommen hab würde ich mir des gleich noch leisten


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DanielX

joa denkst das sag ich nur aus spass 
da quecksilber zu den metallen gehört muss es zwangsläufig besser die wärme leiten(hätt aber schon eher gedacht das es einiges besser wäre), aber wie gesagt nicht grad sehr schön wenn man das in der bude hat(und es darf ja dann wieder nicht verdampfen sonst ist vorbei mit der leitfähigkeit)
es gibt eigendlich sehr viele sachen die besser wärme leiten als wasser, das problem ist nur das sie im normalzustand nicht flüssig sind


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Irgendjemand auf CB hat mal irgendsoein Zeug, dass 100€ pro Liter oder so kostet, ausprobiert, klang vielversprechend und leider ließ es sich mit den üblichen Wakü-Pumpen nicht pumpen.


gefunden: klick


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bull
Soweit ich gelesen habe sind 100 € für halbe Liter, das ist Hardcore. Da ist das Kühlmittel ja fast schon teuer als den ganzen PC  Naja, wenn ich mal im Lotte gewinne oder so, dann jagge ich sowas rein


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klingt aber extreme Interessant!...das wär doch ein Fall für Mr. Extreme (Olli)


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie viel grad holt man den mit sowas raus?


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geil wäre das Zeugs schon, nur leider lässt es sich wie schon geschrieben nicht mit einer Kreiselpumpe bewegen.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das ist leidige daran, dass müsste man schon mit einem Kompressor durch die Leitungen jagen.


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und dan wirds schön laut


----------



## Jazzman (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, was meint ihr, reichen 4 Konvekt o Matic Ultra um nen Quad und nen SLI/crossfiresystem + Board/Ram passiv zu kühlen?
(alles nur rein hypothetisch^^)


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Geil wäre das Zeugs schon, nur leider lässt es sich wie schon geschrieben nicht mit einer Kreiselpumpe bewegen.



Da hab ich was anderes gelesen. 



> die Kühlung von Hochleistungsrechnern (z.B. Cray) erfolgt heute mit Galden. Grund ist auch die Isolationseigenschaft und Inertheit des Galdens. Im Falle von Lecks kommt es so zu keinen Kurzschlüssen oder sonstigen Negativen Einflüssen.
> 
> Galden lässt sich mit allen handelsüblichen Pumpen fördern. Die Viskosität ist absolut ausreichend, um auch kleinste Kühlkanäle zu versorgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4 stück????  das ist dan aber eine menge geld kauf dir doch lieber einen mora 2 und gute lüfter . FERTIG!    und ist viel billiger


----------



## Jazzman (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie schon gesagt, rein Hypothetisch^^ den erstens hab ich nur nen C2D und ne 8800GT
und zweitens würde ich nie soviel Geld dafür ausgeben (wenn dann ebay/Kollegen)

und bei nem Mora hätte ich immer noch Lüfter^^, die ich im Moment alle verbanne^^


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DanielX

behauptet der Hersteller



> So, erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt
> Habe heute versucht die Wasserkühlung zum Laufen zu bewegen allerdings vergeblich.Das Medium Galden wird definitiv von einer Aquastream XT nicht gefördert.Dabei liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht an der Konsistenz des Mediums sondern eher an der Tatsache daß das Medium,auf Grund seiner Eigenschaften, von den Förderschaufeln der Kreiselpumpe abrutscht,zumindest habe ich das so empfunden.Obwohl ich den Kreislauf restlos entlüftet hatte und die Pumpe sich auch drehte enstand kein Förderdruck.
> Nachfolgender Test mit Leitungswasser funktionierte sofort ohne Probleme.Möglich daß die Sache mit einer andren Art Pumpe funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht mit einer Kreiselpumpe wie die Aquastream eben eine ist.
> Ich werte das als ersten Versuch der mal voll in die Hose gegangen ist, aber der Bons ist noch nicht gelutscht.Momentan unter Zeitdruck muß ich den Rechenknecht erst mal so betreiben wie ich das eigentlich nicht wollte und schaue mich auf jeden Fall mal nach anderen Pumpen um die nicht nach dem Kreiselprinzip abrbeiten.
> Tut mir erstmal leid für die Neugierigen aber das Ding ist noch nicht gegessen.............ich bekomme was ich will!



Quelle


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, hab ich net gesehen, dann bräuchte man ne Kolben-Pumpe, und da ist mir jetzt keine für den normalen Wakü gebrauch bekannt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ jazzman
achso^^          jo ich denke mal das es mit 4 stück klappen soltte.


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal was anderes.

Hat schonmal wer die Kühlflüssigkeit von AT mit PrimoChill Dye gemischt?

Weil die Kühlflüssigkeit kommt bei AT doch schon satter rüber als sie ist.

MfG DanielX


----------



## p00nage (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm mir kann keiner mit meinem graka kühler helfen oder ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DanielX schrieb:


> @ soldat0815
> 
> Sorry, war doch nicht so falsch was du gesagt hast.
> 
> ...



Blöd nur, dass die Eignung eines Mediums für eine (nicht-)Wasserkühlung (quasi) nichts mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit zu tun hat...




DanielX schrieb:


> Da hab ich was anderes gelesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist afaik überholt. Als Cray noch selbst CPUs (mit z.T. sehr hoher Temperaturfestigkeit) gebaut haben, haben sie Tauchkühlungen eingesetzt - aber die heutigen AMD-Systeme müssten luftgekühlt sein.



Jazzman schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was meint ihr, reichen 4 Konvekt o Matic Ultra um nen Quad und nen SLI/crossfiresystem + Board/Ram passiv zu kühlen?
> (alles nur rein hypothetisch^^)



Erfahrungswerte beim Einsatz von einem passiven Serien-Radiator: klappt nicht
Erfahrungswerte beim Einsatz von zwei passiven Serien-Radiatoren: gibt es nicht, klappt bei so einem System vermutlich nicht.
Erfahrungswerte beim Einsatz von drei passiven Serien-Radiatoren: gibt es nicht, könnte man nur raten.
Erfahrungswerte beim Einsatz von vier passiven Serien-Radiatoren: gibt es nicht, kann man nichtmal raten.

Freiwillige für Versuche sind willkommen.
Ich würde im Normalfall sagen, dass ein horizontaler Mora pro Komponente ausreicht, mit den neueren KOMs liegen mir gar keine Praxisberichte vor.


----------



## Parnshion (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Poonage
hier sind paar zur Auswahl:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX 260GTX 55nm (G200b) G1/4" 12227

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC260 GTX SLI (55nm G200b) EK Water Blocks EK-FC260 GTX SLI (55nm G200b) 12219

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC260 GTX SLI (55nm G200b) - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC260 GTX SLI (55nm G200b) - Acetal 12220

Sind noch mehr da, Leistungsmäßig unterscheiden sie sich nur sehr gering, nimm das was dir am meisten optisch zusagt


----------



## p00nage (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hinweis: Die neuste Version dieses Grafikkartenmodels wird nicht mehr von diesem Grafikkartekühler abgedeckt.(siehe Beispielbild) aber ist das dann nen problem das meine graka betrifft ?


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sooo ich will in 7 Tagen meine Wakü Teile bestellen
Hier mal mein Warenkorb, dürfte alles i.o sein oder?(Radiator schon vorhanden)
www.aquatuning.de/


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was du knicken kannst ist das AT-Protect mit Primochill zu mischen, hab ich gerade ausprobiert und das flockt sehr stark. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm nicht gut 
gibts da noch andere mittel?


----------



## DanielX (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, was ich bis jetzt drinnen habe ist destiliertes Wasser plus Primochill und Korosionsschutz.

Flockt zwar auch leicht aber nicht so stark wie AT mit Primochill und die Farbe ist um einiges satter als bei dem AT Zeug.

AT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selbst gemischt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Billiger als die selbst Mischung gehts nicht. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal abgesehen davon das der cpu kühler nicht lieferbar ist sieht das gut aus    wilste den die graka nicht kühlen?


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

noch nicht. erst wenn ich mir eine neue kaufe

€ :Update
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/49bf5836d57d9944337c9bf48b7df25a


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann doch lieber das G48 mit Lebensmittelfarbe da hast auch ´ne satte Farbe


€: was ist denn dieser Hochleistungs Entkalker?


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hI also ich benutze auch g48 mit desteliertem wasser und bin zufrieden


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Elzoco statt dem Magicool AGB würde ich einen von EK, AC, Alphacool oder XSPC nehmen. ich würde mehr drehbare Winkel kaufen.


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel mehr als die 205€ kann ich nicht ausgebem.Deswegen wird das wohl nix mit neuen AGB oder Winkeln.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erste Bilder vom Umbau sind fertig 

Link zum Tagebuch


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Elzoco wozu blaue Farbe wenn du undurchsichtige Schläuche hast?

Wie wärs damit?


----------



## Elzoco (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Elzoco wozu blaue Farbe wenn du undurchsichtige Schläuche hast?
> 
> Wie wärs damit?



die farbe ist eig nur für den AGB


und wollte eig die Aquastream behalten, weil die leiser seinen soll als die Laing


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Du Farbe im AGB haben willst, nimm einfach ein Beleuchtungsmodul und eine LED.


----------



## master11 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbliches wasser kommt aber meiner meinung nach immer besser rüber


----------



## Parnshion (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt keine weisse Farbzusatz oder????? Naja, dann jagge ich mal demnächst Milch + Inno Konzentrat Pro rein 

@Minime
Welche Mensch ist denn so kaputt und lackiert tatsächlich seinen Mainboard?!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Davon hab ich wirklich noch nichts gehört und ich halte das auch für ähnlich unmöglich wie richtig dunkles Schwarz.
Die Schläuche kannst du ja in reinem weiß halten, und den AGB musst du halt anmalen .


----------



## Digger (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch es soll so weißes wasser geben. soll sich iwie nanofluid nennen. 
ist aber nicht erhältlich.
(das habe ich mal im luxx aufgeschnappt.)


----------



## McZonk (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> doch es soll so weißes wasser geben. soll sich iwie nanofluid nennen.
> ist aber nicht erhältlich.
> (das habe ich mal im luxx aufgeschnappt.)



Check out: DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Preview: Nanofluid (Seite 1)

Ist imho bis heute nicht auf dem Markt


----------



## Monsterclock (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade das zeug wäre echt mal schön eine super deckende Farbe


----------



## Parnshion (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kam eben erst heim.... wootgaaaaa, das Teil will ich haben, und zwar möglich schnell... kam es echt nicht auf dem Markt? Oder war es da und wieder verschwunden? 
Ich wäre bereit bis an die Schmerzgrenze was Euros angeht, gehen um diese Kühlmittel zubekommen. Weißt echt keiner wo man es her bekommt?


----------



## Nighthawk33 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich DIE absolute Noobfrage, aber ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht erklären:

Woran kann es liegen, wenn die UV-Kathoden plötzlich kaum mehr UV-Licht abstrahlen, also ich habe 4 Stück verbaut und eine ist noch völlig "normal", aber die anderen die sind irgendwie so tief-lila, strahlen dafür überhaupt nicht mehr ab, also obwohl was UV-aktives direkt davor liegt, fängt es nicht an zu leuchten...

Hat jemand ne Idee??


DANKE


----------



## master11 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HI
Genau weiß ich esa auch nicht aber ic denke Entweder:
Die uv Kathode bekommt zu wenig strom
oder
sie ist defekt


----------



## computertod (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was für eine Durchflussmenge sollte normalerweise in einer Wakü vorhanden sein?
unterwasser setzen will ich CPU und GPU, auf die CPU soll ein Enzotech auf die GPU weis ich noch nicht


----------



## Madz (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

UNter 60l/h sollten es nicht sein, weil es sich sonst auf die Temperaturen auswirkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deutlich hören Empfelungen zum Trotz, die überall nachgeplappert werden, ist nach meiner Erfahrung (Heatkiller 2.0 - Düsenkühler reagieren anders) der Unterschied zwischen 36l/h und 12l/h nicht spürbar.
Wenn du was "unterwasser setzen will"st kann dir das aber ziemlich egal sein - es ist nicht möglich, aus den Daten einer Pumpe den Durchfluss im realen Kreislauf abzuleiten.


----------



## Elzoco (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bald geht's los 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parnshion (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe keine Radis, vielleicht hast du schon welche


----------



## Elzoco (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Sehe keine Radis, vielleicht hast du schon welche



jep einen quad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## master11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Is das window nicht ein wenig klein?


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin ihr hab da mal ne frage ... wie lange dauert es bis a-c-shop teile wieder auf lager hat? hab am 29.6. bestellt am 2.7. kam das geld an und ich warte seitdem weil die teile nicht verfügbar sin 

edit: seh grad es stehen termine da hat sich wohl erledigt^^


----------



## master11 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja wen du bei sowas bedenken hast schreibste am besten den laden mal an .
die helfen sofort.


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, besser anrufen.


----------



## master11 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Nein, besser anrufen.


oder halt so dan weiß man sofort mehr.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is es egal ob ich den MORA von oben oder unten durchfließen lasse?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist Temperaturmäsig  egal wie das Wasser durch den Mora fliest. 
(0,3 K Unterschied kann aber auch die Messtoleranz der Aquaero und der Temperaturensoren sein.)
Zum entlüften ist es halt besser, wenn das Wasser von unten rein fliest.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut, hatte eh vor von unten reinfließen zu lassen, ist mir den Schläuchen praktischer.
Danke sehr


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch eine Frage 
Soll ich meine 2. Teillieferung bei AT nochmal abändern lassen (und was hinterherüberweisen) für Schnellkopplungen für den MORA und 1 Doppelnippel bzw 1 od. 2 andere kleine Dinge  lohnt sich das dafür?


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so mein erster teil der wakü ist fertig muss halt nur noch auf die 3. und vorerst letzte teillieferung warten und deshalb nur CPU only angeschlossen und ma prime laufen lassen  sind 45°C für nen i7920 @nur 3GHZ (1,2V) normal?


----------



## Parnshion (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

völlig normal 

45° unter Last bei 3GHz ist doch ok


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind sogar 20x166,5  also net nur 3 GHZ  ma schaun vllt komm ich morgen ma weng zum übertakten


----------



## Parnshion (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht man demnächst mal paar Bilder von dir?


----------



## Nucleus (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lieber von seiner WaKü, wenns geht... 

*scnr*


----------



## p00nage (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja denk morgen oder so mach ich ma nen update im Tagebuch heut hab ichs nimmer geschafft 

und nächste woche soll dann endlich der graka kühler kommen 

auch noch machen muss ich kabelverlegung und gehäuse innen lackieren^^  und noch weng klein kram


----------



## Parnshion (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nuc
ja, meine ja seine Wakü. das andere kann er ja kein Mensch zumuten


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja so schlimm seh ich denk ich net aus


----------



## lordofthe1337 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand warum meine Aquastream XT nur kurze "Pumpstöße" abgibt?
Die rote LED leuchtet immer wenn sie "stößt".  Einen Reset hab ich schon gemacht


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du vielleicht in der Aquasuite den Entlüftungsmodus aktiviert?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grad erst alles fertig verschlaucht und betreibe die Pumpe mit einem Externen NT also nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du grade erst verschlaucht hast dann ist die Pumpe im Entlüftungsmodus.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss man das erst in der Software deaktivieren oder was?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest bei den alten Aquastreams war das ein Jumper, bei der XT bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, steht aber sicher in der Anleitung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee das hört nach einer gewissen Zeit von alleine auf und wird erst beim Reset der Pumpe, per Software wieder aktiviert oder siehe Zitat aktiviert.



> Um das Entlüftungsprogramm zu aktivieren, setzen Sie den mitgelieferten
> Jumper auf den Anschluss mit der Beschriftung „deaeration / ext. Temp“. Das
> Aufstecken des Jumpers muss erfolgen, wenn die Pumpe bereits läuft. Zum
> Beenden des Entlüftungsprogramm ziehen Sie einfach wieder den Jumper ab.
> Die Pumpe befindet sich jetzt wieder im normalen Betriebsmodus.


 Zitat aus dem Handbuch der AS XT


----------



## lordofthe1337 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe ist das Entlüftungsprogramm beim ersten Start der Pumpe automatisch aktiviert?
Die Anleitung hab ich Tausendmal rauf und runter gelesen 
Danke Olstyle&KingPiranhas!


----------



## maschine (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Entlüftungsmodus ist mit Sicherheit nicht bei ersten Start der Pumpe aktiviert, erst wenn man den Jumper draufsteckt oder in der Aquasuite den Entlüftungsmodus aktiviert


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Entlüftungsmodus ist aktiv sobald die Pumpe resettet ist und ohne Aquasuite läuft. Also mindestens beim ersten starten.


----------



## maschine (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm naja beim ersten starten lief meine ja auch nur relativ kurz, bis der AGB leer war 


Achja warum bricht Prime95 neuerdings eigentlich immer mit Fehlern ab, ich hab hab ja nix an den Taktraten verändert sondern nur meine Wakü eingebaut? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## master11 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach mal ein Bild davon wn prim abgebrochen hat.


----------



## DrSin (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der neuen AS muss man auch den noch den Jumper setzen zum entlüften oder halt per Aquasuite.
Nach nem Reset war meine nicht im Entlüftungsmouds.


----------



## maschine (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm dann hatte ich doch recht^^

@master11: Wovon soll ich ein bild machen? Ich hab doch eins gepostet


----------



## master11 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@maschine
Sorry Habe mich vertaen


----------



## Nighthawk33 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, habe immernoch das Priblem mit den Dunkellilanen Kaltlichtkathoden...

Habe mal ein Bild gemacht, links sieht man eine normal funktionierende, welche dann die Schläuche sehr schön zum Leuchten bringt....
Rechts die dunkellilane, welche überhaupt keinen UV-Effekt mehr erzielen... 

Hat niemand eine Idee, die Stromanschlüsse habe ich überprüft, sitzt alles wie es soll !!

Außerdem hängen an einem Spannungswandler immer 2 Kathoden und eine von den beiden funktuioniert normal und die andere nicht ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=fadvsadvbsdavokvv.jpg


----------



## Nucleus (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es nicht einfach sein, dass die schlichtweg hinüber ist?


----------



## Parnshion (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde da auch einfach ein neues kaufen. 

@Nighthawk
Wenn du zufällig mal nach Mannheim kommst, sag bescheid, dann schenke ich dir 2 UV-Kathoden, hab 2 die nur rumliegen


----------



## Nighthawk33 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, also werde ich wohl neue bestellen müssen.... 

Mannheim, was ein Zufall, da bin ich gerade bloß 500km weg, vielleicht komm ich nachher noch vorbei...


----------



## cyphermax (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch was......
welche Wasserkühler (ausser Cpu) kann ich für das Gigabyte UD3P nehmen?
Will SB und NB kühlen.
Die von Mips sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt UD3Ps mit So775 und mit AM3...
Für die So775 soll es noch was von Anfitec geben. EK hat afaik nichts, WC hält es nicht für nötig, die aktuelle Gigabyte-Palette zu unterstützen.


----------



## al_bundy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol, was heist hält es nich für nötig... die haben bestimmt keine zeit^^ zumindest lässt das auf die liefertermine vom hk3 schließen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die offizielle Antwort in ihrem eigenen Forum war, dass sie keinen Bedarf für solche Kühler sehen bzw. es sich nicht lohnen würde.
Zeit ist bei WC aber sicherlich auch immer ne Option - wenn die nicht mindestens 5 Monate vor erscheinen der Hardware mit der Entwicklung beginnen, erreichen sie die Serienfertigung erst, nachdem sie nicht mehr verkauft wird


----------



## al_bundy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kenn ich irgendwoher^^
aber das wc das so handhabt mit den ud3p ist nur ökonomisch. das darf man denen nich verübeln


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nuja - wenn sie nicht können, sollen sie das sagen. Aber zu behaupten, dass die komplette Mittelklasse des zweitgrößten Mainboardherstellers unwichtig wäre, ist in etwa so glaubwürdig, wie ein Erscheinungsdatum fürs TCC.
Aber ich weiß ja nur drauf hin, übel nehmen tu ichs ihnen nur ganz privat  (nachdem sie mich -trotz offizieller Bestätigung, dass ich nen Kühler kriege- bereits bei 1950AGP und HD3850 haben sitzen lassen)


----------



## SCUX (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ihr Computerplanscher....

wie seht ihr Profis denn sowas hier *klick*
klar ist das nichts Tolles. Mir geht es viel mehr darum ob es SEHR schlecht ist, bzw erfahrungsmäßig oft Probleme bereitet 

danke


----------



## Nucleus (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gibt es bedeutend aufwändigere Konstruktionen und Sets, die schon nichts taugen...

Investiere also lieber ein paar Ocken mehr und schau Dir die Beispielkonfigs mal an


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Wakü aus Einzelkomponenten hat auch den Vorteil der Erweiterbarkeit, welcher da nicht gegeben ist, und von den blumigen Werbeaussagen sollte man sich nicht blenden lassen. Die Asetek Wakü wird max. so gut gehen wie ein High End Luftkühler, also mit richtiger Wakü nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also nochmal komplett system würd ich net kaufen is wie beim fertig pc find ich, is echt immer besser wenn man die komponenten einzeln kauft. kann man besser aufeinander abstimmen


----------



## al_bundy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würds auch nich kaufen^^, da von den komponenten alleine gar nichts zusehen ist. kann ja sein das das system solide ist so das man nur den radi tauschen müsste... kann man so aber nich sagen.  aber das dingend wird sicher gut verkauft. bescheißen tun die auch^^
UL listung sowie RoHS und was weiß ich nich fürn polter. und wenn die es schon so geil auf § und listungen aus sind. wo sind die brandschutzklasse und die DIN O_o
haben die in der eile bestimmt vergessen^^
aber naja, verkauft wirds sicher gut


----------



## Parnshion (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, grundsätzlich zu sagen dass Komplett-Set alle schlecht sind, stimmt nicht ganz. Die von Caseking sind doch sehr brauchbar. Soweit ich weiß, haben es die PCGH zusammen mit caseking es ausgesucht, also kann es so schlecht auch nicht sein. Außerdem für ein Wakü-Neuling ist es immer einfacher und günstiger. Wenn dann noch eine gescheite Bauanleitung dabei ist, ideal für Neulinge. Bestehen ohnehin aus einzelne Komponente und kann jeder Zeit erweitert werden.


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst diese PCGH Wakü Sets bei Caseking.

Diese sind durchaus einen zweiten Blick wert.


----------



## al_bundy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bis auf die thermaltake dinger sind das alles ordentliche sets außer den dingen hier
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Universal Low Entry Wasserkühlungs-Set - 13/10mm

die sind alle erweiterbar und bieten ausreichend gute performance. es gibt aber sets in einer ganz anderen liga, die sich beispielsweise da tummeln wo thermaltake das tut. und die dinger kannste getrost dort stehen lassen wo sie immo stehen. und ich denke das die meinungen primär auf diese produkte gerichtet sind.


----------



## steinschock (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Fertigsets sind immer Komplettsets vom Hersteller gemeint.

Die Zusammenstellung als Bundle von einem Shop ist was anderes.


----------



## SCUX (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi ho,
danke für die Antworten!!

ja das mit den kompletten Dinger ist halt so eine Sache.
Genau gesagt ging es auch nicht um den Einbau der Kühlung, sondern um den ganzen FertigPC.
Ich überlege halt ob es Sinn macht einen "von Werk ab" übertakteten PC zu kaufen.
Ich selbst habe nicht so die Ahnung von Hardware (würde vieleicht gerade so einen zusammenbauaen können...aber auch nur gerade so^^).

Daher ging es darum ob das totaler Schrott ist, oder ob es halt nicht so dolle ist, aber seine Arbeit tut!

Würde das Teil auch lieber mit ner guten Luftkühlung nehmen...
jetzt arbiete ich mich mal durch die Links von euch...

danke


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit den Fertig-PC´s verhält sich dies vergleichbar wie mit den Komplettsets, es sind immer Komponenten bei an denen gespart wird und zum Teil auch Funktionen integriert die man nicht benötigt aber mit zahlen muss.



> Ich selbst habe nicht so die Ahnung von Hardware (würde vieleicht gerade so einen zusammenbauaen können...aber auch nur gerade so^^).


Bei der Auswahl kann dir das Forum helfen und für den Zusammenbau gibt es bestimmt einen Bekannten der dich dabei unterstützen kann!?!?!


----------



## Nucleus (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Notfalls gibst die Kiste hier bei einem User Deines Vertrauens in Auftrag


----------



## SCUX (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

werde ich wohl drauf zurückgreifen


----------



## al_bundy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SCUX schrieb:


> hi ho,
> danke für die Antworten!!
> 
> ja das mit den kompletten Dinger ist halt so eine Sache.
> ...



das is doch kein problem. 2 wochen mal durch foren stöbern und man weiß einigermaßen bescheid.


darüber hinaus würde ich es nciht verallgemeinern das immer komponenten mit beigelegt werden die überflüssig für die masse sind. es gibt solche sachen, aber nicht immer!
siehe hier
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Universal Low Entry Wasserkühlungs-Set - 10/8mm

und auch hier

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » innovatek SET LC - Universal

einmal eine wahlzusammenstellung des shops, sowie eine wahlzusammenstellung eines herstellers.

sowohl auch in einen anderen shop

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 120er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 1366 120er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 1366 40079


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SCUX ich würde mir da (XMX) nichts kaufen wenn du dir den selben PC zusammenstellst bist du meist günstiger daran...
Und du brauchst keine "PseudoWakü" wie die besser wie schon gesagt, richtiger Lüku oder richtige WaKü keine sone Mischung


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



al_bundy schrieb:


> das is doch kein problem. 2 wochen mal durch foren stöbern und man weiß einigermaßen bescheid.
> 
> 
> darüber hinaus würde ich es nciht verallgemeinern das immer komponenten mit beigelegt werden die überflüssig für die masse sind. es gibt solche sachen, aber nicht immer!
> ...



Die von dir verlinkten Komplettsets der Shops müssen sich in einen Vergleich mit der Konfiguration 1.1 aus meinen Beispielkonfis aber deutlich geschlagen geben.
Das Set von Inno geht ja mal gar nicht, keine zeitgemäße Kühlleistung, z.T. Aluminium im Kreislauf und dies alles teuer verkauft 

Die Aussage, das man Komponenten und Funktionen mitkauft die man nicht benötigt bezog sich auf den Kauf des Komplettrechners.


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das inno Paket ist ja voll für A**** das einzige was man da weiter verwenden ist die Pumpe und die gibts für <40€ also 120€ in den Wind geschmissen -.-


----------



## Parnshion (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich hier versuche zu sagen, ist, dass nicht unbedingt alle komplett Sets schlecht sind. Und ich weiß nicht ob ihr schon mal einen Set von Inno hattet oder nicht, aber so schlecht sind die nun auch wieder nicht. Bis auf das Alu beim Radi benutzt wird, sind die Sachen doch sehr hochwertig.....ok, und halt überteuert. Aber Anschlüsse von Inno sind doch mal viel besser als die herkömmlichen. Schlauch ist auch ziemlich gut, wenn nicht, sogar das beste was man bei 10/8er bekommt. Kühler sind auch brauchbar.
Mein erste Wakü war ein Set von Inno und ehrlich gesagt, fand ich es gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## al_bundy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der preis wurde dabei mal außeracht gelassen.
bzgl des innosystems. der kühler mag aus alu sein, wenn er eloxiert ist passiert jedoch nix. bzgl der kühlleistung reicht das set für einen stabilen betrieb.


----------



## master11 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den anfang ist sowas vieleicht mal nicht so schlecht aber jeder der ein wenig mehr will sollte sich im forum was vernünftiges zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



al_bundy schrieb:


> der preis wurde dabei mal außeracht gelassen.
> bzgl des innosystems. der kühler mag aus alu sein, wenn er eloxiert ist passiert jedoch nix. bzgl der kühlleistung reicht das set für einen stabilen betrieb.



Gerade bei den Preis sollte aber Kupfer als Werkstoff möglich sein, andere Hersteller bekommen das auch realiert und auch mit der bei Inno immer gelobten guten Verarbeitung, ganz nebenbei schaffen Produkte anderer Hersteller auch eine bessere Kühlleistung die mehr als nur stabilen Betrieb ermöglicht, somit fällt mir kein Argument für Inno ein.
Dies stellt aber nur meine persönliche Meinung dar.


----------



## al_bundy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mir fällt auch kein kaufgrund für inno ein, eben weil zu wenig kühlleistung fürs geld geboten wird. allerdings sind die inno produkte eindeutig in die kategorie vernünftig zustopfen.
ich kenne viele die inno gekauft haben. und es sind nicht sehr viel von inno weggegangen. darüber hinaus glaube ich auch kaum das viele hier im forum wissen was inno überhaupt macht... und warum inno die kühler so baut wie sie sie bauen und warum der preis so steht wie er steht.


----------



## Nucleus (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur weil man die Firmenpolitik nicht kennt, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass ihre Produkte so wie sie sind in Ordnung sind.

Das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt einfach nicht.

Und auch für Anfänger sind die nichts.
Oder ist Draufzahlen gut für Anfänger?
Immerhin ist es alles Andere als besonders schwer ne WaKü selbst zusammen zu bauen...


----------



## Parnshion (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Einzige was man Inno vorwerfen kann (aus unser Sicht), sind die P/L bzw. der übertriebene Preis. Denn schlecht sind die Produkte nicht. Natürlich empfehle ich Inno niemanden, aber nicht wegen Qualität oder Leistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SCUX schrieb:


> Hey ihr Computerplanscher....
> 
> wie seht ihr Profis denn sowas hier *klick*
> klar ist das nichts Tolles. Mir geht es viel mehr darum ob es SEHR schlecht ist, bzw erfahrungsmäßig oft Probleme bereitet
> ...



Schwer zu sagen.
Bei den Details zeigen sie eine Asetek-Wakü. Die ist leistungsschwach, nicht erweiterbar und dürfte -dank direkter Übertragung der Pumpenvibrationen an die Hardware- auch nicht gerade leise sein. (Langzeit)Erfahrungen liegen aber nicht vor.
Bei den Bildern des kompletten Gehäuses ist dagegen eine Thermaltake-Wakü zu sehen. Die ist sehr leistungsschwach, kaum erweiterbar (und empfindlich) und hat eine Pumpe, die selbst entkoppelt noch als laut (und wenig haltbar) gilt.

Den Preis können jedenfalls beide Varianten nicht erklären.




Parnshion schrieb:


> Was ich hier versuche zu sagen, ist, dass nicht unbedingt alle komplett Sets schlecht sind. Und ich weiß nicht ob ihr schon mal einen Set von Inno hattet oder nicht, aber so schlecht sind die nun auch wieder nicht. Bis auf das Alu beim Radi benutzt wird, sind die Sachen doch sehr hochwertig.....ok, und halt überteuert. Aber Anschlüsse von Inno sind doch mal viel besser als die herkömmlichen. Schlauch ist auch ziemlich gut, wenn nicht, sogar das beste was man bei 10/8er bekommt. Kühler sind auch brauchbar.
> Mein erste Wakü war ein Set von Inno und ehrlich gesagt, fand ich es gar nicht mal so schlecht.



Hast du die Schläuche mal nachgemessen? Ich komm auf 7,5/10, was die deutlich besseren Eigenschaften dieses ""Spezial-PVC""s gegenüber standard-8/10ern gut erklärt...


----------



## Parnshion (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, so genau hab ich es noch nicht nachmessen können, danke  Das erklärt natürlich warum die von inno besser sind. 
Bin kein Inno-fan oder so, finde nur dass Produkte von Inno hier oft schlechter geredet wird als die sind.


----------



## al_bundy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau so siehts aus.
und zur frage ob ein anfänger mehr geld ausgeben soll weil er kein plan hat. da kann ich nur sagen kommt drauf an. 
wenn er kein plan hat ist er defenetiv mit dem innozeugs was userfreundlichkeit betrifft vorne mit dabei. weil 
A. kein zusetzen der komponenten
B kühlmittel bildet keien flusen
C kühlleistung bleibt langfristig erhalten
D kühlleistung reicht vollends aus für alle aktuellen prozessoren

durch diese 4 punkte ist ein ausfall der wakü nahezu unwarscheinlich. da passiert nur was wenn der lüfter oder die pumpe abraucht. ein weiterer vorteilden inno bietet. absolut hochwertige verarbeitung.

ABER
für das bezahlt man bei inno nicht das geld was man bezahlen muss. inno ist ein zertifiziertes industrieunternehmen. da gibt es noch leute die da für teuer geld arbheiten. darüber hinaus konzentriert sich inno primär auf einen ganz anderen markt, welcher mit wakü nicht im geringsten etwas zu tun hat. aufgrund der hohen qualitätsstandards aus deutscher hand kommen diese preise zustande. ganz anders als ek swiftech und co. dort ist der qualitätsstandard defenetiv nicht so hoch, und die lassen die produkte in buxdehude produzieren.

aufgrund der genannten punkte, als erfahrender user, betatester, entwickler und produzent von den dingern, bin ich der meinung das diese produkte vernünftig sind.

das es leistungsstärkere wasserkühler gibt, die auch gut verarbeitet sind, die zufälligerweise auch aus germany kommen steht außer frage...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

A. - kriegt man auch bei anderen
B. - kriegt man auch einzeln. Und "H2O" sogar überall.
C. - ist gar kein weiteres Feature, sondern gleichbedeutend mit A
D. - ist kein Argument für eine Wakü. Boxed Kühler reichen erwiesenermaßen vollkommen aus für aktuelle Prozessoren.

Und was fürn anderer Markt sollte das sein?


----------



## al_bundy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rofl, les dir nochma meinen letzten satz durch O_o


----------



## DanielX (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne andere Frage, ich hab zur Zeit nen GPU-X² G200 als LT Version am laufen.

Hab aber auch noch die 4870 Bodenplatte, jetzt würde ich für 35€ den Vollkupferdeckel von Watercool bekommen.

Heißt dann könnte ich meinen GPU-X² G200 von LT auf Vollkupfer umrüsten und könnte einen 4870 GPU-X² für 40 Euro verkaufen.

Würdet ihr die ganze Aktion machen?

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



al_bundy schrieb:


> rofl, les dir nochma meinen letzten satz durch O_o



Da finde ich definitiv keine Antwort auf meine Frage, auf welchem "ganz anderen markt, welcher mit wakü nicht im geringsten etwas zu tun hat" Inno aktiv ist.
Genaugenommen finde ich da gar nichts, was auch nur im entferntesten was mit meinem Post zu tun hat 



DanielX schrieb:


> Hab aber auch noch die 4870 Bodenplatte, jetzt würde ich für 35€ den Vollkupferdeckel von Watercool bekommen.
> 
> Heißt dann könnte ich meinen GPU-X² G200 von LT auf Vollkupfer umrüsten und könnte einen 4870 GPU-X² für 40 Euro verkaufen.
> 
> Würdet ihr die ganze Aktion machen?



WENN du ihn verkaufst bekommst - why not?


----------



## Xyrian (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab eine kurze Frage: Der hier, taugt der was? Beziehungsweise: Taugt der wesentlich mehr wie ein Kühler aus einem Thermaltake-Komplettkit?  
Würde den dann im PC von einem Bekannten einbauen... Er hat einen Q6600@3Ghz.


----------



## al_bundy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das war auf deine anderen sätze bestimmt.
adrüber hinaus, glaube ich auch kaum das ek seinen maschinenpark primär nur für wasserkühler nutzt


----------



## DanielX (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich empfehle da lieber einen WaterCool HeatKiller 3.0 LC, hab den auch auf meinem Q6600.

Und der ist einfach der ultimative Preis Leistungs Killer. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 Light Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LC 10136

MfG DanielX


----------



## Xyrian (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So billig ist der? Ich wollte garnicht erst nachsehen, was ein Heatkiller kostet...
Gut, dann wird's wohl so einer. Danke!


----------



## max70 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem LC machst du garantiert nix falsch.


----------



## Elzoco (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



max70 schrieb:


> Mit dem LC machst du garantiert nix falsch.


der ist nurnicht verfügbar hab letzte woche montag bestellt, heute kam mein paket> no heatkiller dabei.....


wem fällt da was auf?(ACHTUNG handypic...)


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deine wand is kaputt, ka sieht seltsam aus


----------



## maschine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die merkwürdige Camo-Folie aufm Radiator, das merkwürdige Ding das aufm Radiator sitzt oder der ganze Müll hinten im Regal


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

neee, des is ka folie des hat der an, der radi isn spiegel so blinkt der


----------



## Elzoco (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der spawa kühler *war* ca 2mm zu "dick"


----------



## maschine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> neee, des is ka folie des hat der an, der radi isn spiegel so blinkt der


Ähm guck dir das Bild doch mal in groß an, man sieht deutlich das da Folie an den Rändern absteht


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche ränderfolien? siehst du nich den arm von ihm? lol gug doch no ma hin dat isn teil vom arm und keine folie sieht so aus.


----------



## maschine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach das ist seine Kleidung? 
Sag das doch direkt 

Mein Radiator is halt schwarz, da spiegelt nix^^


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hääää meinst du mich etz?


----------



## maschine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja statt





ole88 schrieb:


> neee, des is ka folie des hat der an, der radi isn spiegel so blinkt der


hättest du auch direkt sagen können das es sein Pullover oder was auch immer ist 

edit: loooool, jetzt hab ich deinen satz erst kapiert xD
Bemüh dich doch mal ordentlicher zu schreiben damit deine Sätze auch einen Sinn ergeben


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm sinn oder unsinn das is hier die frage, ja ich bemüh mich scho mein dialekt net so einfliesen zu lassen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute,

ich würde gern meinen 360er Radi mit einem weiteren 120er unterstützen (geht nich anders wenns intern bleiben soll  ), kann man da den Black Ice Stealth empfehlen, oder besser einen anderen?


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jeder weiter Radi einzubauen ist zu empfehlen. Aber nimm lieber was anderes, TFC ist dir wahrscheinlich zu groß um intern zu verbauen. Nimm von Magicool oder so. Der BlackIce benötigt schnell drehende Lüfter. Aber wenn du den willst, hab davon eins rumliegen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was würdest den dafür haben wollen 

//edit

also du meinst ein MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 wäre besser?


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau den  Aber ich empfehle dir (wenn du damit einverstanden ist) den TFC 120er extern nachhinten raus zu montieren. Da er hinten ist störst auch keinem. 
Wegen den BlackIce, schreibe ich dir ne PN, nicht dass wir das hier austragen und Ärger mit Mods haben.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt es soll absolut 100%ig intern sein, deswegen soll es ein schmaler 120er sein 

Ansonsten hätte ich mir schon vom Kühlschrank Wärmetauscher besorgt und an die wand gehängt^^

Also soll es entweder der MagiCool oder der Black Ice werden.


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da du OC betreibt und intern willst, kommst du echt icht um einen schmallen Radi rum, also nimm den Magicool. Der ist besser als BlackIce.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich eben schon bestellt *gg*

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das auswirkt !


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, erwarte mal kein Kühlungwunder oder so...  Wird nicht ein Riesensprung sein, vielleicht 1-2° besser.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immerhin, beim i7 Kämpfe ich um jedes einzelne °C


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Temps hast du eigentlich bei i7 unter Last?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei 4,2GHz @ 1,35V hab ich beim primen 70-75°C.

Das ist aber worst case, da ich im altag 3,4GHz mit 1,15V fahre 
Da bleibs beim primen bei ~60°C


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Krass 70 - 75 
was hast du alles drin an Radi? Will mir auch bald ne i7 holen, will mal ein Vorgeschmack auf den Temps wissen. Was läuft bei dir denn alles auf Wakü?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine WaKü besteht aktuell aus:

-Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V
-NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 @ 3x Noiseblocker XL2 120mm
-Watercool HK CPU 3.0 LC

und das ganze ist CPU-only nur für den i7.


Der i7 ist eindeutig der neue Pentium 4


----------



## Nucleus (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dann wird das ja richtig eng bei mir mit nem Quad und Dual unterm Dach


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Dann wird das ja richtig eng bei mir mit nem Quad und Dual unterm Dach




Ich kann dich in der Hinsicht berühigen das ich den rechner auch unterm dach stehen hab mit Raumtemp 30°C ++ im Sommer


----------



## Nucleus (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt mich dann ja schon mal ruhiger.

Allerdings ist mir eine Sache bei dem Thema, das wir alle so lieben (nein, nicht Vermehrung), nicht ganz klar:

Die zulässige Höchsttemperatur des Wassers.

Es hieß ja bislang, dass die 35°C nicht überschritten werden sollen, da sich dann wohl Weichmacher aus den Pumpendichtungen lösen können, etc.

Gibt es wirklich solch eine Grenze?

Weil die brachiale Kühlleistung erkauft man sich dann im Grunde genommen mit einer weitaus niedrigeren Temperaturschwelle des Kühlwassers, die nicht überschritten werden darf.

Bei LuKü gibt es ja im Grunde genommen nur die Frage, wie heiß die einzelnen Komponenten, die gekühlt werden, werden dürfen.

Das erübrigt sich ja im normalen Gebrauch ja mit einer WaKü nahezu vollständig... wenn da diese verflixten 35°C nicht wären.

Oder sehe ich das zu eng?

Ich habe nämlich hier unterm Dach auch mal locker 28°C Raumtemperatur und bin im Idle-Betrieb bei +0 - +2° Wassertemperatur.
Wenn dann meine Komponenten mit Quadcore und DualGPU dann ordentlich aufheizen, komme ich den 35°C schon recht nahe.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Davon hab ich noch nix gehört.
Hab gerade mal im Handbuch von meiner Pumpe nach geschaut, da müsste ja was drin stehen wenn es eine maximale Wassertemp gäbe, oder?, und da steht rein gar nix dazu drin.

Ich bin auch mal gespant was ich für eine Wassertemp hab, ich hab mir einen Sensor mit bestellt


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich glaube kaum dass die Wassertemperatur-Grenze bei 35 sein sollt, denn dahin kommt man locker..........im Sommer manchmal sogar im Idle schon. Jagt man den PC durch ne Stresstest für paar Stunden hat man schon mal über die 40er Grenze erreicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu warm sollte das Wasser auch nicht werden ca 35-40° + die DeltaT Temperatur ergibt die Komponenten Temperatur.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube ruyven hatte das mal erwähnt...

Und auf der Tipps-Seite von AT stehts auch:



> [...]die Wassertemperatur sollte *35°C* nicht überschreiten, da dann die Lebensdauer der Pumpe herabgesetzt wird. Beachten Sie diesbezüglich die Pumpenanleitungen der jeweiligen Hersteller. Schäden, besonders an der Pumpe, die durch überhöhte Temperatur entstehen, fallen nicht unter die 2Jährige Produktgarantie.


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau wie "maximale Geschwindigkeitsschilde"..........


----------



## Nucleus (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte was?


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, schon gut 
Mein Wassertemps ist heute im Idle bei Kreislauf 1 bei 29 und bei 2 - 31. Unter Last sicher um die 35-40


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Ach, schon gut
> Mein Wassertemps ist heute im Idle bei Kreislauf 1 bei 29 und bei 2 - 31. Unter Last sicher um die 35-40




Nice meine Wassertemp liegt bei 25,5°C nach dem Radi und davor sinds 25,8°C im IDLE.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Die zulässige Höchsttemperatur des Wassers.
> 
> Es hieß ja bislang, dass die 35°C nicht überschritten werden sollen, da sich dann wohl Weichmacher aus den Pumpendichtungen lösen können, etc.
> 
> Gibt es wirklich solch eine Grenze?



*nachguck*
Laing gibt als maximale "Systemtemperatur" für die DDC 60°C an - ich vermute mal, so warm sollte sie bei n bissl mehr als 35°C Fördermitteltemperatur an keiner Stelle werden.
(kleine Randbemerkung: Außerdem wird unter "mit Medium in Kontakt kommende Materialien" folgendes erwähnt - "Aluminiumoxid". Hat da schon mal jemand was Problemen gehört, wenn ne Laing in saurem Medium eingesetzt wurde?)

Bei Eheim kann ich keine Angabe finden, glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass die Pumpen bis 40°C freigegeben sind.

Wer diese Werte deutlich überschreitet, hat vermutlich sowieso andere Probleme, als eine beschleunigte Alterung der Pumpe 

_edit: Die Eheim Compact hat doch eine Temperaturangabe und die beträgt tatsächlich 35°C_


----------



## Parnshion (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ruyven
Was genau könnte passieren wenn Wassertemps den vorgegebene Angaben überschreitet? Löst sich da die Dichtungen ab oder was?

@Johnny
War auch nur gestern, weil es ne Hammerhitze war, sonst hab ich auch so um die gleiche Temps wie du. Mein PC steht auf den Dachboden, und dort war gestern um die 31-33 Zimmertemp.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@  ruyven_macaran

Weißt du auch wie das bei der "Aquacomputer Aquastream XT" aussieht, im Handbuch hab ich nichts dazu gefunden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Ruyven
> Was genau könnte passieren wenn Wassertemps den vorgegebene Angaben überschreitet? Löst sich da die Dichtungen ab oder was?



Normalerweise sollten Dichtungen zwischen in einer Nut geführt und durch die gegenüberliegende Seite festgeklemmt sein - ablösen kann sich da also garantiert nichts.

Über die tatsächlichen Ursachen und Folgen kann ich aber auch nur spekulieren.
_was folgt ist reine Spekulation_
Mechanisch könnte höchstens die Wärmeausdehnung eine Rolle spielen, was auch die niedrige Temperatur der Eheim Compact erklären würde - Stahlachse und Graphit-Läufer haben deutlich andere Ausdehnungskoeffizienten. Erwärmt man das ganze, dürfte der Abstand zwischen beiden abnehmen.
Wer aber schon mal ne Eheim in der Hand hatte, der weiß, dass die Spaltmaße so locker sind, dass vermutlich auch bei 60-70°C noch nichts verklemmt.
Bleiben also nur chemische Prozesse - und für die gilt schon mal grundsätzlich, dass etwas, das bei 35°C gar nicht statt findet, bei 36°C quasi vernachlässigbar ist. Und bei 40-45°C vermutlich unter "leicht beschleunigte Alterung" fällt. Über die Dichtigkeit würde ich mir jedenfalls keine großen Gedanken machen, Gummi ist in diesen Bereichen eigentlich Temperaturbeständig. Vielleicht verspröden Kunststoffe ein bißchen stärker, wenn sich Weichmacher verstärkt lösen.

Alternativ könnte ein 35°C Limit auch einfach bedeuten, dass sich ein Aquarienpumpenhersteller eine aufwendige Testserie bei höheren Temperaturen gesparrt hat.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @  ruyven_macaran
> Weißt du auch wie das bei der "Aquacomputer Aquastream XT" aussieht, im Handbuch hab ich nichts dazu gefunden



Da sie mechanisch mit der Eheim1046 12V identisch ist, sollte sie die gleichen Temperaturanforderungen haben (es sei denn, die AC-Elektronik brennt durch  ) - aber die sind, wie erwähnt, nicht angegeben. Zumindest bei den Einbaupositionen ist AC auch ein bißchen flexibler als Eheim (die Eheim1046 darf z.B. nicht auf der Seite oder kopfüber betrieben werden - die genauso aufgebaute Aquastream wird von AC selbst in diesen Positionen verbaut), d.h. weniger wird es vermutlich nicht sein


----------



## Bond2602 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (kleine Randbemerkung: Außerdem wird unter "mit Medium in Kontakt kommende Materialien" folgendes erwähnt - "Aluminiumoxid". Hat da schon mal jemand was Problemen gehört, wenn ne Laing in saurem Medium eingesetzt wurde?)



Da fällt mir grade spontan noch etwas zu ein.

"mit Medium in Kontakt kommende Materialien" und "Saures Medium" erinnert mich irgendwie an die Pampe die ich in meiner Wakü hatte, als ich diese mal mit destilliertem Wasser betrieben hatte.

Hintergrund: Ich hatte, als ich mir meine Wakü damals zusammengestellt hatte, extra nur Kupferkühler gekauft, da ja allgemein bekannt ist, das sich Alu und Kupfer in nem Kreislauf ohne Zusätze nicht vertragen.

Tja, 4 Monate laufen gehabt, auseinandergebaut da ich die Graka verkaufen wollte, dann sahs so aus, wie auf dem Bild. Schön, dass in dem EK Supreme ne Aluplatte mit eingebaut wurde und das man das nicht in die Produktbeschreibung reinschreibt.

Ich hatte da mal ne Email an AT geschrieben, die sagten aber auch nur 1. Selbst schuld 2. sind ja noch andere Materialien in Krieslauf (Anschlüsse, Radi, etc.) 3. Die übernehmen nur die Produktbeschreibung vom Hersteller.

Das Ende vom Lied waren  8 Stunden schrubben, Wakü säubern und neuen Radi und schläuche kaufen, da die auch völlig zugesetzt waren. Da bin ich dann auch wieder beim Thema, meine Laing hats überlebt, ich würde mal vermuten, dass man die Pampe zu "saurem Medium" dazuzählen kann 

Folglich hält die einiges aus, Qualität eben 

Jetzt benutz ich auch nurnoch Inno 

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrodierendes Aluminium führt zu gräulichen Ablagerungen oder körnigen Partikeln im Kreislauf, die Zwischenplatte im Supreme ist afaik aus Edelstahl und was auf deinen Bildern zu erkennen lässt, ließe sich auch als stärkere Oxidationsspuren erklären, wie sie bei Kupfer in saurem Medium eben gerade nicht zu erwarten sind (erst recht nicht, wenn noch Alu im Spiel wäre).


----------



## Bond2602 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann habe ich doch gerne als Negativbeispiel gedient ;P


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo
ich wollte mal wissen,wo man so ein ding herkriegen kann, wo blasenfrei zapfen steht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder zumindest sowas ähnliches.
ich wollte mir nähmlich sowas oben auf mein pc machen,als durchflussanzeiger


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast hier schon mal geschaut?


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




Nucleus schrieb:


> Hast hier schon mal geschaut?


ich hab ja schon Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fließanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" 71021 das ding

aber ich will son ding vo ner zapfsäule


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach so! 

Schreib Dir doch mal den Hersteller der Zapfsäule auf und ruf' den mal an


----------



## steinschock (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit so einem Riesending von der Tanke reicht reicht eine Wakü Pumpe wahrscheinlich kaum aus.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Mit so einem Riesending von der Tanke reicht reicht eine Wakü Pumpe wahrscheinlich kaum aus.


das is doch garnich so riesig und das reicht ja,wenns sich langsam dreht


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, sowas ist cool, das Teil dreht schon...und wenn nicht, ein wenig nachölen 
Einfach bei der Tanke mal nachfragen, bestimmt haben die sowas als Ersatz da rum liegen, notfalls drückst den Typ ne 20er Schein in der Hand (unter der Theke) und schon rückt der es raus


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird so nicht funktionieren, weil die Geräte geeicht sind.

Die Aushilfe an der Tanke darf das Teil bestimmt nicht aufmachen 

Deswegen nach dem Hersteller-Schild schauen und da mal anrufen


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nuc, die Geräte sind geeicht, aber das ist doch nur ein Flussanzeige, wenn der verstopft ist oder nicht mehr funkt/dreht, dann wird er auch ganz normal ausgetauscht, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## steinschock (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist nichts geeicht, das ist ja kein Zählwerk sondern nur ein Schauglas das keine Blasen dabei sind.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Parnshion

falls es dich interessiert, mit dem zusätzlichen 120er radi der heut gekommen ist hab ich 4°C geringer last temps *freu*
Idle ist nahezu identisch...

Das hat sich gelohnt, und dank des neuen Tempsensors im AGB weiß ich das ich mit 32°C wassertemp unter load noch im grünen bereich bin


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Distr
Das ist ja cool, 4° ist enorm, gute Arbeit. Idle bleibt auch immer gleich, ist bei mir auch nicht anders, nachdem ich mehrere Radi dazu geschlossen habe und so, aber unter Last immer eine Verbesserung


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Da ist nichts geeicht, das ist ja kein Zählwerk sondern nur ein Schauglas das keine Blasen dabei sind.



Eingriffe an geeichten Geräten sind bestimmt keine Angelegenheiten für Aushilfen - selbst wenn nur die Anzeige getauscht werden müsste


----------



## steinschock (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne 

wird auch keiner ne Tanksäule deshalb stilllegen.


----------



## Parnshion (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Metallsimon
Ich würde sagen, du fragst erstmal, dann wissen wir alle mehr. btw, so ein Teil an der Front wäre schon willenlos


----------



## DanielX (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab endlich ne Anzeige für die Wassertemperatur und hab heute mal Prime und Furmark laufen lassen für 2 Stunde.

Dabei hatte ich am Ende eine maximale Wassertemperatur von 33°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 24°C, also 9°C Differenz.

Gekühlt wurde dabei natürlich die CPU&GPU aus der Signatur, ist das Ergebniss jetzt gut, normal oder schlecht, mir fehlen da die Relationen?

MfG DanielX


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperaturen sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Parnshion (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

9° Differenz ist doch gut. Wie hoch war denn dein CPU und GPU? Wenn es so gut ist .......... übertakte mal dein cpu etwas höher ... 4 GHz oder so


----------



## DanielX (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> 9° Differenz ist doch gut. Wie hoch war denn dein CPU und GPU? Wenn es so gut ist .......... übertakte mal dein cpu etwas höher ... 4 GHz oder so



Der wärmste Kern der CPU war 51°C warm und die Grafikkarte hatte maximal 48°C. 

4Ghz bekomm ich aber noch nicht mal mit 1,525V stabil.

Ich mach die Tage aber noch nen neues 24/7 Setup, denn 3,92Ghz bei 490Mhz FSB und ca. 1,4V funktionieren wohl noch, hab das aver erst 45min Prime getestet gehabt.

Achja und im Idle liegt die Wassertemperatur 4°C über Raumtemperatur, sprich bei Last steigt die Temp gerade mal um 5°C an. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## M4jestix (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand was wieviel K ein falsch angeschlossener HK3.0 ca. ausmacht. Wie so manch andere hab ich meinen auch verkehrt angeschlossen und will aber nicht unbedingt wieder alles auseinandernehmen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



M4jestix schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand was wieviel K ein Falsch angeschlossener HK3.0 ca. ausmacht. Wie so manch anderen hab ich meinen auch verkehrt angeschlossen und will aber nicht unbedingt wieder aller auseinandernehmen.




Meinst du außen Einlass und innen Auslass?

Hatte ich zuerst auch, hat keinen nennenswerten unterschied gemacht zu wechseln


----------



## M4jestix (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau das mein ich. Thx, dann lass ichs einfach.


----------



## DanielX (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim LC dürfte es keinen Unterschied machen, bei den beiden andern schon, da diese eine Düsenplatte besitzen.

Dabei dürfte dann ein Unterschied von ca. 1-2°C locker drinnen sein.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sacht ma, kann es sein wenn der ek kühler für die hd4870 nicht richtig aufliegt  das die ziemlich warm wird so um die 60 grad laut everest, hatte die zwecks fehlender wlpads und schrauben mit kabelbinder und Paste montiert, heut sind die schrauben und die pads von ek gekommen nur kann leider nichts testen wegen fehlender pumpe, also müssten die temps ja jetzt wieder passen oder? 
gibt es eigentlich bei den kühlern eine bestimmte durchlaufrichtung?


----------



## p00nage (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie montiert man bitte nen grakakühler mit kabelbinder??? bilder pls ;_)


----------



## Nucleus (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich bei den kühlern eine bestimmte durchlaufrichtung?



Nope... zumindest nicht bei Meinem.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

indem man zwei passende schrauben hat und dann einmal n kabelbinder quer rüber macht 
wenn mei Pumpe da is werd ich schauen ob ich davon ein bild hab. jetzt is se ja ordentlich montiert. 
hm ok mich stört nur das die spawa so weit hinten sitzen und das schwarze kühl ding sich so auheizt.


----------



## Altair94 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Is jetzt vll ne ganz doofe Frage, aber kann man Radiatoren eig. auch Senkrecht einbauen.. also an der Gehäusewand??


----------



## Nucleus (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na klar


----------



## Elzoco (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jap das geht


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wobei ich find das an der seitenwand sieht des immer so wie hingeklatscht aus oben aufm case is meiner Meinung nach immer noch die schönste lösung


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Altair94 schrieb:


> Is jetzt vll ne ganz doofe Frage, aber kann man Radiatoren eig. auch Senkrecht einbauen.. also an der Gehäusewand??



Ja. Man Radis wie man will einbauen. Es sollte halt genug Platz für Lüfter sein.
PS: Mein Mora2Pro steht senkrecht auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> sacht ma, kann es sein wenn der ek kühler für die hd4870 nicht richtig aufliegt das die ziemlich warm wird so um die 60 grad laut everest, hatte die zwecks fehlender wlpads und schrauben mit kabelbinder und Paste montiert


 
Obwohl ich bei Wasserkühlung nur Theoretiker bin, ibin ich überzeugt, das Du ohne Pads nciht auskommt Bei den meisten Graka-Wasserkühlung ist die Montage mit Wärmeleitpads unverzichtbar. Speicher und Spannungswandler haben sonst zuviel Abstand vom Kühlkörper. Bei der 4870 müssen die auf jeden Fall mitgekühlt werden.


----------



## Parnshion (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt nicht ganz, bei den meistens ja. Bei mir musste ich kein pads verwenden, weil es optimale Anpassung der Kühler auf die Grafka. Höhenausgleichen musst man aber bei den meisten Kühler.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mit paste ausgeglichen, da jetzt die pads aber gekommen sind ist jetzt ne optimale verbindung vorhanden


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HILFE! Ich hab gerade meine wasserkühlung zusammen gebaut und jetzt wollte ich das wasser reinfüllen!Dies hab ich auch getan und den atx brückenstecker angeschlossen aber nichts passiert!Woran kann das liegen?Welche kabelfarben müssen überbrückt werden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schwarz und grün. Hast du auch mal ein paar Verbraucher an den gleichen Strang angeklemmt?


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hab ich!Mein DVD laufwerk!Hab auch festplatte und lüfter angeschlossen auf anderen strängen!


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Netzteil eingeschaltet und den Stecker in die Steckdose gesteckt? ^^ Alle Kabel auf richtigen Sitz kontrolliert? Welche Pumpe hast du den? Laufen den die Lüfter an?


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein war alles tot gewesen!Hab den fehler gefunden!Hab mein NT gesleeved und hab die kabel dann so wieder in den stecker gesteckt wie die belegung beim Mobo ist und nicht von stecker!Also die seiten waren richtig nur was oben gehört war unten und anders rum!


----------



## ole88 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sowas kann auch passieren, naja bin mal gespannt warum Pumpe tot ging und ob die Kühlung jetzt passt


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

1. welche Laing sollte ich nehmen?
    gibt so viele Varianten

2. Suche UV-Blauen Zusatz
    sind die okay?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserzusatz UV BLUE 50ml Wasserzusatz UV BLUE 50ml 30006
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - invisible Blue Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - invisible Blue 3ml 30039


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt zwei interessante Laings: DDC und DDC+, wobei letztere endgültig unnötig stark ist. D4, D5 und Konsorten kannst du vergessen.
Dann gibts nur noch sehr viele verschiedene Deckel, wobei mir EK im Moment am beliebtesten erscheint.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Freestyler808

Laing + z.B. Deckel 1 oder Deckel 2

Von bunten UV Zeugs rate ich ab, dann lieber bunte UV Schläuche.


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ KingPiranhas

okay dann nehm ich die + den Plexi Deckel
wieso? ist die Wirkung schlecht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das UV Zeugs färbt ab, neigt zu Verflockung, verliert an Leuchtkraft.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

meint ihr das eine richtige Wakü auch ein ein Antec treehundred passt oder sollte man dafür einen richtigen tower nehmen?
ich will eig. nur CPU+GPU mit wasser kühlen wenns möglich ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



PC-freak schrieb:


> meint ihr das eine richtige Wakü auch ein ein Antec treehundred passt oder sollte man dafür einen richtigen tower nehmen?
> ich will eig. nur CPU+GPU mit wasser kühlen wenns möglich ist.




Das Problem wird der Radi sein...

Wenn du den Extern machst, ist das kein Problem mit dem Antec 300, intern ist aber ziemlich unmöglich.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

der Radiator ist doch das teil das das Wasser wieder kühlt oder?
ist ein PC mit einer wakü überhaupt noch schnell abzubauen oder sollte man das dann lassen?
also kann ich meinen pc mit wakü des öfteren auf lan partys schleppen oder ist das nicht gut?
was kostet überhaupt eine gute und leise wakü für CPU+GPU? (vollständig)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Radiator ist der Wärmetausche, genau 


Also ich hab mit dem abbauen keine Probleme. Das einzigste was stört, der Rechner ist doch schon etwas schwerer ^^
Während der fahrt sollte der Rechner natürlich nicht um bedingt hin und her wackeln, aber das sollte man ja auch mit LuKü vermeiden.

Die kosten hängen stark davon ab was genau alles gekühlt werden soll.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Graka und Prozesor sollen gekühlt werden.
du musst mir jetzt nix zusammenstellen, nur das ich mal so grob eine Ahnung hab was das kostet.
ist es möglich dass man auch ein SLi system, also 2 grakas kühlen kann?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Preise hängen hier aber auch vom Sockel und der GraKa ab 
Kompletkühler oder nicht...

SLI ist kein Problem.
Die WaKühler sind sehr flach.


Also ich als grobe Schätzung würde ich jetzt 350€ sagen.

Es gibt hier aber auch einen Thread mit Beispielzusammenstellungen


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

ok, dann schon mal danke für deine hilfe. werde mir den thread mal anschauen.


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da mal wieder eine frage!
Kann mir einer sagen wie ich beim Alphacool cyclone das röhrchen in der mitte womit die verwirbelung entsteht gedreht bekomme!Hab das gefühl das ding sitzt bombenfest!Möchte da auch nicht mit gewalt versuchen das gedreht zu bekommen und dann ausversehen noch was kaputt machen!
MFG Nikkon


----------



## computertod (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie bekomm ich 12er Schlauch in ein 10er Loch?
also außer mit Zuschneiden?


----------



## Parnshion (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Lord
Einfach drehen, wird schon nix kaputt gehen. Die Dichtung sitzt sehr fest, aber man kann es drehen.

@Com
Würde ich gar nicht erst sowas versuchen.


----------



## computertod (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieso denn nicht?
naja, dann muss ich halt iwo 10er Schlauch auftreiben


----------



## Parnshion (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es nicht riskieren, da du nicht 100% zuschneiden kannst, und es evt nicht den Halt bietet wie bei ne 10er Schlauch, würde vielleicht Undichtheit auftreten. 10er Schlauch ist ja nicht teuer, würde an deine Stelle echt nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind Beides Perfect Seal Anschlüsse mit 10mm ID/AG 1/4, aber von verschiedenen Shop`s!
Fällt jemandem was auf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die obere Kante des rechten ist dünner. Und der untere Teil sieht verjüngt aus, oder spiegelt da nur was?


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nene dürfte schon stimmen, außerdem sind die Ecken beim Rechten nach außenhin flachgearbeitet und der O-Ring is dicker - wenn mich meine alten Augen nicht täuschen


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder ist der Name Perfect Seal für die Bauart der Tüllen oder die Perfect Seal Tüllen stammen aus verschiedenen Produktionen. Meine 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen sehen aus wie die Linke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim rechten ist das Schraubenstück (also die Angriffsfläche für nen Maulschlüssel) dicker und stärker gerundet, dafür hat das Gewinde eine Umdrehung weniger.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine sehen wie die Linke aus und sind von AT, es kann sein das AT und der AC Shop die Tüllen von unterschiedliche Herstellern beziehen.
Aber bei mir sin alle von AT und der O-Ring is unterschiedlich.


----------



## Parnshion (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weißt jemand ob es Backplatte fürs Supreme bei Sockel 1366 gibt oder kann man da einfach von anderen Hersteller benutzen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK hat auch ne Backplate für S1366. solange die Backplates mindestens für M4er Schrauben vorgesehen sind, kannst du auch Backplates von anderen Herstellern nutzen.


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ayo, danke  Hab es schon so oft vorbei gescrollt aber nie drauf geachtet ob es von EK ist oder nicht, da es eine andere Form hat als die 775


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sacht ma wenn ihr an eure schläuche fasst kann man dann den durchfluss fühlen oder eher nich so?


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich spüre da nur eine ganz leichte Vibration.

Hab 13/10er PVC.


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

feeser 13/10 hab ich auch nur wenn ich den schlauch drück dann spür ich kein gegendruck oder das da was fliesst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich würde mich auch sehr unwohl bei dem Gedanken fühlen, dass die Strömung im Kreislauf im Verhältniss zur Wandstärke so stark ist, dass man sie fühlt.


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

???? wie meinen? also wenn du die strömung fühlst am schlauch ist das schlecht?

edit: bin halt grad auf die frage gekommen weil ein mein comp.spezi der heut da war wegen graka meinte das er bei nem andren kunden die strömung gefühlt hat am schlauch. aber inzwischen hab ich auch gelesen das man die strömung nich wirklich spürt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> sacht ma wenn ihr an eure schläuche fasst kann man dann den durchfluss fühlen oder eher nich so?



Den Durchfluss spüre ich nicht kein Wunder bei 16/10, aber die Vibration an den Schläuchen die zur Pumpe führen.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich spüre 0,0/nix an meinen Schläuchen und ich habe 2 Pumpen im Kreislauf. (nur Renundanz versteht sich)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

_


Equilibrium schrieb:



			Die obere Kante des rechten ist dünner. Und der untere Teil sieht verjüngt aus, oder spiegelt da nur was?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Nee, ist schon richtig. Der rechte untere Teil ist verjüngt, aber warum? Vielleicht besser, um nen Kabelbinder zu nutzen!? Aber der Linke macht für mich oben nen besseren Eindruck...

_


euMelBeumel schrieb:



			nene dürfte schon stimmen, außerdem sind die Ecken beim Rechten nach außenhin flachgearbeitet und der O-Ring is dicker - wenn mich meine alten Augen nicht täuschen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Entweder ist der Name Perfect Seal für die Bauart der Tüllen oder die Perfect Seal Tüllen stammen aus verschiedenen Produktionen. Meine 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen sehen aus wie die Linke.



Hmm, aber die werden ja in großen Stückzahlen produziert und da kann noch die eine von der anderen Serie nicht so enorm abweichen!?

_


ruyven_macaran schrieb:



			Beim rechten ist das Schraubenstück (also die Angriffsfläche für nen Maulschlüssel) dicker und stärker gerundet, dafür hat das Gewinde eine Umdrehung weniger.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Hat aber den Vorteil, dass man bei Kühlern, die eine kleinere max. Gewindelänge haben, keine Probleme hat
...

_


JonnyB1989 schrieb:



			Meine sehen wie die Linke aus und sind von AT, es kann sein das AT und der AC Shop die Tüllen von unterschiedliche Herstellern beziehen.
Aber bei mir sin alle von AT und der O-Ring is unterschiedlich.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 
Richtig  : links: AT, rechts : a&c shop

Aber die dünneren O-Ringe sind mir nicht so vertauenserweckend!? Das muss doch eien einheitliche Produktion sein oder? Klar weicht mal eine Produktionsserie von der Anderen ab, aber so "enorm". 
Kommt mir so vor, als ob die von verschiedenen Stellen produziert werden....komisch

Wie gesagt, die linken wirken oben "besser", die linken unten(Verjüngung). Aber die O-Ringe auch verschieden.

Welcher Hersteller verbirgt sich eigentlich hinter den Tüllen, weiß das jemand?

Habe im Netz Danger Den gefunden, bezweifle aber die Richtigkeit dieser Angabe!?


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na jut auch gut ich fühl ja auch nix


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ole
Und, läuft dein Wakü jetzt inzwischen einwandfrei? (bzw. die Karte)


----------



## ole88 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö karte is aufn weg zu sapphire, hoff das ich die neu wieder bekomm, ich kann ja auch nix dafür das die geheizt hat ohne ende, also am kühler lags nich anpressdruck war ja vorhanden, naja ma abwarten zum glück hab ich ne onboard graka die sogar ausreicht um CA eu zu zocken


----------



## Monsterclock (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Graka herbekomme di im Referenz Layout 1 ist und diers Kühler drauf passt? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 4890 G1/4 ohne Anschlüsse Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 4890 und HD 4870 G1/4 ohne Anschlüsse 12245


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine HD 4870 oder HD 4890?

EDIT - XFX Radeon HD 4890 1000M Black Edition, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (HD-489A-ZDBC)
- XFX Radeon HD 4870 XXX, 1024MB GDDR5 (HD-487A-ZDDC)


----------



## Monsterclock (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gehen auch die anderen BlackEditions von der 4890 XFX?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir persönlich sind bis jetzt nur diese Karten bekannt.


----------



## STER187 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vielleicht hilft euch das 
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Aqua Computer AquagratiX HD 4890 - XFX HD 4890 1000M Black Edition

mfg
STER187


----------



## bundymania (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt mal wieder eine 10% Rabattaktion 

Holiday Rabattaktion


----------



## Aequitas (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klasse A-c hat immer nen super timing für solche Aktionen.


----------



## Parnshion (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perfektes Timing, grad dann wo ich wieder was neues brauche  Ein  auf AC.


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich meinen Mora 2 Pro auch ohne blende, sprich passiv für ne zeit lang betreiben? Die lüfterblende kann schon seit wochen nicht geliefert werden, der rest ist aber bald da.
Oder ist NB,SB,spawas,q9550 und 2x 4870 zu viel?


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm ich denke nicht das es zu problemen kommt....


----------



## Forti (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi leute
mal eine andere Frage, kann mir mal einer seine erfahrung mitteilen zwischen 10/8 Schläuche und 19/13? Ausser das sich mehr Wasser im System befindet, gibt es da wirklich soooo gravierende Unterschiede? Und wenn jemand mal ein paar Bilder zur Anschauung hätte wäre das echt Nice. Ich möchte gerne umbauen und weiss nicht so recht ob ich 16/12 oder 19/13 nehmen soll


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, die Unterschiede befinden sich im Maße der Messungenauigkeit, es ist ein rein optischer Aspekt...


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



exa schrieb:


> hmmm ich denke nicht das es zu problemen kommt....



Also sollte nicht alles zu heiß werden? Dann kann ich den vorlaufig betreiben bis ich die blende endlich bekomme...


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, zur not hängste mit draht ein paar lüfter dran...

dürfte aber eig klar gehen, hab mit nem quadradi schon einen q6600 und ne gtx260 passic gekühlt...


----------



## b0s (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter Last würde ich das allerdings nicht empfehlen, die Radeons heizen schon ganz ordentlich, und nach wenigen Stunden heizt das Wasser die SB vermutlich mehr als dass es sie kühlt 

AFAIR solltest du den mora aber horizontal lagern und (mit Büchern oder so) erhöhen, so das von unten Luft rankann. Am besten dann ein paar Lüfter drauflegen (oder wie exa vorschlug mit Draht befestigen), dann haste nen "sicheres Provisorium".


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo werd sehen dass ich ein paar lüfter mit draht dranhäng, da der mora an meiner caseseitenwand befestigt ist...
danke für die antworten


----------



## lordofthe1337 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, weiß jemand wo ich Passiv-Radiator Elemente herkriege (außer AT)?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du die CapeCorp Teile oder generell Radis die man passiv einsetzen kannst?

Wenn die Optik egal ist solltest du mal bei ebay im Autozubehör stöbern.


----------



## netheral (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage mit dem demontieren der Schläuche auf den Perfect Seals ist beantwortet, danke dafür. 

Auf Userwunsch ist die 2. Frage nun aus dem Thread raus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> -> Dass die Perfect Seal Tüllen (10mm) super dichten, liest man ja überall. Aber kriegt man die Dinger auch problemlos wieder ab oder kommt der größte Spaß dann?



Schräg abziehen und/oder den Schlauch erwärmen.



> Vielleicht zwischen AGB und Pumpe, da die Pumpe da einen solchen Sog ausübt, dass das Wasser vorbeischießt, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, aus dem Port zu spritzen?



Wenn du den Fillport da einbaust, kann es passieren das die Pumpe Luft abbekommt. Reicht für die Frage nicht ein Thread?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Btw: Wie bekommt man einen Fillport integriert, wenn der AGB nur 2 Anschlüsse hat? Gibt es eine Stelle im Kreislauf, wo man ihn integrieren kann, ohne dass einem die Suppe entgegenkommt? Vielleicht zwischen AGB und Pumpe, da die Pumpe da einen solchen Sog ausübt, dass das Wasser vorbeischießt, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, aus dem Port zu spritzen?


Zwischen AGB und Pumpe halte ich für die Richtige Stelle, allerdings weniger wegen dem Sog der Pumpe(der ist bei Kreiselpumpen quasi nicht existent) sondern wegen der recht geringen Wasser-Bechleunigung in diesem Teil des Kreislaufes.


----------



## netheral (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Reicht für die Frage nicht ein Thread?


Naja, hast Recht: Post ist rauseditiert. ^^

Danke für die Antwort auf die erste. 

Edit: Und auch danke für die Beantworung der 2. Frage.


Btw, die Frage passt hier wieder, da ich dafür keinen Thread auf habe bzw. nur eine kleine Anmerkung, die wohl eh niemand liest, da der Titel des Themas bezüglich Fillport ist:

Wie bekomme ich ohne Fillport eine WaKü befüllt, die den AGB nicht als höchstes Bauteil hat? Also Quasi wie folgt:

- Radiator: Deckel
- AGB: Neben dem Mainboard
- Pumpe: Tiefste Stelle


----------



## nemetona (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich ohne Fillport eine WaKü befüllt, die den AGB nicht als höchstes Bauteil hat? Also Quasi wie folgt:
> 
> - Radiator: Deckel
> - AGB: Neben dem Mainboard
> - Pumpe: Tiefste Stelle



Diese Wakükonfiguration wird ganz normal über den AGB befüllt, funktioniert problemlos so lange der AGB im Kreislauf direkt vor der Pumpe sitzt.


----------



## netheral (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Afaik ist das ja eh die empfohlene Position für den AGB. Dann mache ich es so. Vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen günstigen Fillport-geeigneten AGB, ansonsten muss es so funktionieren.

Ich dene das Prinzip ist so, dass die Geschwindigkeit, in der die Pumpe wasser "ansaugt" und wieder weiterpumpt im Grunde gleich sein muss, da sie die Dichte des Wassers ja nicht unendlich erhöhen kann, darum dürfte der AGB nicht überlaufen. Stimmt das so oder faile ich (mal wieder) mit der Aussage?

Beim Ablassen kann ich theoretisch auch den AGB offen lassen oder wie funktioniert das Ganze dann? Oder irgendwo oben ein T-Stück mit einem Hahn einbauen?

Tut mir leid, das wird meine erste WaKü, wenn ich nerve: Einfach sagen, dann halt ich die Klappe und sehe dann weiter, wenns so weit ist. Für mich sind das alles noch böhmische Dörfer.


----------



## nemetona (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du benötigst dafür keinen Fillport, oder anders herum, hast du einen Fillport benötigst du keinen AGB.

Der AGB läuft nicht über da es ein geschlossener Kreislauf ist, die Menge Kühlmittel die den AGB in Richtung Pumpe verlässt ist exakt die gleiche Menge wie aus dem Kreislauf in den AGB strömt.

Das Forum ist da um Unklarheiten zu beseitigen, es kann nicht jeder alles wissen


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetona ein Fillport kann auch eingesetzt um einen AGB extern während des Betriebs zu befüllen.


----------



## netheral (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nehme jetzt wohl einfach einen AGB mit abnehmbarem Deckel, dann befülle ich über einen Schlauch mit Trichter und habe beim befüllen nur die Pumpe laufen. Dazu nehme ich einfach ein altes Nt, das ich in gebührendem (3 km) Abstand aufbaue. Wenn die Kiste dann voll ist, lasse ich es 2 Std. laufen, schüttle dabei und dann lass ich den PC wieder starten.

Zum Entfüllen baue ich hinter den AGB einfach ein T-Stück mit etwas schlauch ein, das ich irgendwo unsichtbar verstaue und am Ende ein Hahn, mit dem ich die Geschichte ablassen kann. Wird dann wohl laufen.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## nemetona (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@King,
dies mag sein, aber ein AGB hat auch eine Füllöffnung, somit sehe ich keinen Notwendigkeit in einen seperaten Fillport zu investieren 

Es sei denn man montiert den AGB so ungünstig, das man während des Betriebes nicht an dessen Füllöffnung heran kommt, dann kann ein FP Sinn machen, aber von der technischen Funktionsweise ist eine der beiden Lösungen in einen System ausreichend.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nemetona ja du vielleicht nicht, aber andere....


----------



## nemetona (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@King,
ich merke schon, wir kommen hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner 

@netheral,
so in etwa, du füllst den AGB aktivierst die Pumpe ( die PC-Hardware nicht mit Spannung versorgen ), füllst in den AGB fleissig Kühlmittel nach bis der Kreislauf grob befüllt ist.
Dan verschließt du den AGB und bei laufender Pumpe bewegst du das Gehäuse bis die komplette Luft entwichen ist.
Zwischendurch den AGB Füllstand im Auge behalten, und darauf achten das keine neue Luft in den Kreislauf befördert wird, und es kann ein nachfüllen zwischendurch nötig werden.

Zum Ablassen des Kreislaufes gibt es mehrere Lösungsansätze.
In der letzten oder vorletzten PCGHX-Print war ein Artikel zu diesn Thema


----------



## netheral (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die habe ich sogar.  Ich denke ich werde es mit einem Kugelhahn versuchen. Und wenn ich Luft im Kreislauf brauche, schraube ich den AGB auf.

So, wünsche allen eine gute Nacht und danke für die zahlreichen Informationen.


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich weiß nich ich komm sehr gut an mein agb ran und füll auch darüber auf kanns mir gar net anders vorstellen finds auch irgendwie umständlich über an kugelhan oder so


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An meinen komme ich alles andere als gut dran.
Also hab ich nen Schlauch dran gemacht und einen Fillport durch das Gehäusedach geführt...


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja gut wenn man schlecht rann kommt dann is das natürlich praktischer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Ich dene das Prinzip ist so, dass die Geschwindigkeit, in der die Pumpe wasser "ansaugt" und wieder weiterpumpt im Grunde gleich sein muss, da sie die Dichte des Wassers ja nicht unendlich erhöhen kann, darum dürfte der AGB nicht überlaufen. Stimmt das so oder faile ich (mal wieder) mit der Aussage?



Stimmt.
Wenn man den Kreislauf öffnen will, muss man aber auch den Druck betrachten. Der ist hinter der Pumpe am höchsten und vor der Pumpe am niedrigsten. (Ob noch n AGB dazwischen kommt, dürfte aber, in Anbetracht dessen quasi-0 Wiederstandes und somit nicht vorhandenem Druckabfall keinen Unterschied machen)



> Beim Ablassen kann ich theoretisch auch den AGB offen lassen oder wie funktioniert das Ganze dann? Oder irgendwo oben ein T-Stück mit einem Hahn einbauen?



Luft reinlassen kann man noch vergleichsweise gut, in dem man vorsichtig einen Schlauch abzieht.
Viel wichtiger ist ein z.B. T-Stück, an dem unten das Wasser rausfließen kann.




Olstyle schrieb:


> An meinen komme ich alles andere als gut dran.
> Also hab ich nen Schlauch dran gemacht und einen Fillport durch das Gehäusedach geführt...



Wie klappt das eigentlich mit der Luft beim einfüllen?
Die muss ja irgendwo raus, aber Wakü-Schläuche sind i.d.R. dünn genug, dass Luft eine geschlossene Blase bildet, die gar nicht daran denkt, sich an Wasser vorbeizudrücken, erst recht nicht entgegen der Strömungsrichtung.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir klappt das ziemlich genau garnicht.
Abhilfe schafft ein zweiter Anschluss im AGB-Deckel der als Luftablass geöffnet wird.

AC hat deswegen afaik auch einen doppel-Leitungs Fillport raus gebracht.


----------



## derLordselbst (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle:

Kannst  Du den mal verlinken? Meine Suche danach war nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Ich habe bei AC nur die normalen Fillports gefunden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ole88 Aqua Computer Webshop - Fillport mit Entlüftungsleitung und Befüllflasche 34013 hat sich was versteckt.


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

???? was hat sich denn da versteckt? den wink mit zaunlatten versteh ich net


----------



## netheral (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt. In einem Thread über die Montage einer internen WaKü in einem Midtower hat ruyven_macaran geschrieben, dass man für ein i7 System mit starker Grafikkarte wohl einen Tripple + Dual haben sollte, was mich ehrlichgesagt in den Ausmaßen schockt.
(Falls ich deine Aussage missverstanden habe, tuts mir im Vorraus sorry.  )
Früher habe ich immer Aussagen gelesen, dass ein Tripple quasi für fast alles ausreicht, außer man will extrem OCn, jede Komponente unter Wasser setzen und einen SLI/Crossfire-Verbund mit einbinden. Aber nun: Oha, scheinbar heizen aktuelle Komponenten besser als unsere Heizung im Keller. 

Ist es da wirklich so brutal, dass man ohne diese Kühlfläche die Sache kaum kalt halten kann?

Ich meine, ich habe vor mein System mit einem einzigen Tripple zu kühlen. Jedoch auch nur GPU und CPU (HD 4870 und AMD X4 940 BE). Irgendwann wird garantiert mal aufgerüstet... Ich würde schon irgendwann z.B. gerne den 4870 nachfolger mit DX11 nachrüsten, wenn er irgendwann mal kommt. Obwohl, da kann man wohl noch keine Aussage drüber treffen, da das Ding noch in den Sternen steht.
Reicht ein Tripple für die aktuelle Geschichte?

Oder anders herum: Was kann ein Tripple kühlen und für was brauche ich mehr Kühlfläche?

Bin gerade am Zweifeln, dass der Tripple ausreicht.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In erster Linie kommt es drauf an was für Spannungen du dem Prozessor zumuten willst. Damit geht der Kühlbedarf nämlich dramatisch nach oben.

Fakt ist:
Die jeweils ein mal verbauten Triple+Dual Radis sind bei meinem GTX280+Q6600@1,42V System inkl. Mobo und HDD-Kühlung auch wirklich nötig damit z.B. letztere nicht zu heiß werden und ich trotzdem die Lüfter auf ~600RPM lassen kann.


----------



## netheral (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich will jetzt kein extremes OC betreiben: Bei der CPU dachte ich an 3,5 - 3,6 GHz und damit verbundene Spannungen. Dann reicht mir die Leistung.

Auf Risiko-OC habe ich keine Lust und die Leistung reicht mir. Wobei ich mir beim PC-A71 B wohl keine Sorgen machen muss: Der kann im Deckel mit einem Quad ausgestattet werden. Dann noch einer an den Hecklüfter und schon habe ich die Fläche. Notfalls bekomme ich wohl auch einen Dual in die Front. Dürfte wohl ein ausreichendes Case sein.

Also bei mir kommen wirklich nur GPU und CPU in den Kreislauf. Die HD4870 soll vielleicht 800 Mhz schaffen und die CPU wird wohl nicht in den 4,x GHz Bereich gequält. Wie gesant, 3,5 GHz reichen mir da schon.

Reicht wohl anfangs der Tripple oder? Wenn ich einen Quad brauche, verkaufe ich den Tripple und die Blende einfach wieder und schneide den 4. Lüfterdurchlass einfach dazu -> Quad möglich.

Das killt zwar die Frontanschlüsse, aber wofür gibts Slotbleche damit?  Sound habe ich eh immer hinten direkt am Board.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde beim PC-A71 B lieber einen Dual in die Front stellen als den schönen Deckel zu versäbeln(bzw. hatte das auch mal vor bevor ich mein jetziges TJ06 gefunden habe).

So oder so dürftest du aber wohl auch mit einem Triple ganz gut hinkommen.


----------



## Nucleus (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Gigabyte X38-Kühler?

Ich suche ein Austauschboard und dachte das mit in den Kreislauf einzubinden, kenn mich bei den Dingern aber nicht so aus.

Eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor NB und SpaWas zu kühlen, aber bevor ich wieder Probleme mit "Alterserscheinungen" bekomme, beiße ich lieber in den sauren Apfel...


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am günstigsten ist und bleibt die WC-Lösung:
http://www.watercool.de/cms/MB_COOLER/HEATKILLER_SW_NSB_Liste.pdf


----------



## Nucleus (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, danke für die Liste. 

Alle Komponenten kosten jeweils 25 Tacken... mal sehen ob sowas jemand noch gebraucht abzugeben hat *hoff und zu bundy schiel*


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade bei X38 Boards sollten eigentlich durchaus ein paar auf dem (Kleinanzeigen-)Markt sein welche die Wasserkühlung direkt mitbringen.


----------



## Nucleus (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte nur gern das selbe Board wieder, weil ich dann mein System nicht neu aufsetzen muss


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nicht gerade den Zusatzcontroller für die Systemplatte benutzt hast reicht ein beliebiges Board mit Intel Chip  .


----------



## Frost (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Am günstigsten ist und bleibt die WC-Lösung:
> http://www.watercool.de/cms/MB_COOLER/HEATKILLER_SW_NSB_Liste.pdf



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Leider gibt es für Chipsätze auf Mainboards für den Intel 1366 Sockel leider noch kein Update der Liste / Bauteile.

Ergo such ich woanders weiter (meist genau so vergeblich).


----------



## netheral (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde beim PC-A71 B lieber einen Dual in die Front stellen als den schönen Deckel zu versäbeln(bzw. hatte das auch mal vor bevor ich mein jetziges TJ06 gefunden habe)


Das ist bei mir jetzt entschiedene Sache, halt der Radi oben. Imho ist da nix verschandelt, ich mag die Optik von der Radiatorblende oben. 

Danke für die Info mit dem Tripple. Werde es wohl auch mit einem Tripple angehen.


----------



## Nucleus (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass mein Mainboard gar nicht auf der Liste ist...

Statt meinem DS 5 steht das DQ 6 da.

Ob die Kühler vom DQ 6 auch passen?
Hab auf die Schnelle nichts dazu gefunden...


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Ek sind es die gleichen Kühler. Auf den Bildern sehen die Boardkühler für x38-DS5 & x38-DQ6 jedenfalls gleich aus. Also sollten die bei Watercool auch die gleichen sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt. In einem Thread über die Montage einer internen WaKü in einem Midtower hat ruyven_macaran geschrieben, dass man für ein i7 System mit starker Grafikkarte wohl einen Tripple + Dual haben sollte, was mich ehrlichgesagt in den Ausmaßen schockt.
> (Falls ich deine Aussage missverstanden habe, tuts mir im Vorraus sorry.  )



Die hast du knallhart missverstanden.
Ich hab gesagt, dass ein Dual+Triple definitiv ausreicht, vermutlich sogar sehr gute Temperaturen ermöglicht.
Ein "reicht ganz sicher" ist das genaue Gegenteil von dem von dir verstandenem "braucht man mindestens".
Wenn ich mir aus dem nichts n i7+GPU-System aufbauen würde, würde ich es erstmal nur mit einem Triple oder Quad (je nach Platz im Gehäuse) probieren und gucken, ob mir die Temperaturen gefallen.
(Mach ich aber nicht ausm nichts. Aus meiner aktuellen Situation würde ich hoffen, dass meine Passiv-Sammlung da noch auf HDD-freundlichen Temperaturen bleibt  )


----------



## Digger (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*GUTE NACHRICHTEN für alle mit einem Aquaero, oder diejenigen, die sich eins zulegen wollen und eine Laing damit betreiben möchten :

da das Poweradjust aus der Produktion genommen wurde und jetzt auf einen Nachfolger gewartet wird, bietet Aquacomputer nun einen Umrüstsatz an, mit dem man eine Laing an einem Aquaero betreiben kann.*

Aqua Computer Homepage - powerbooster: mehr Leistung für das aquaero

es werden drei Versionen angeboten :

1. Self-made umbau unter Verlust der Garantie - 9,98
2. Einschicken+Umbauservice unter Behalt der Garantie - 19,99 + Versandkosten zu AC
3. Upgrade direkt beim neukauf eines Aquaero - 14,99

ich finde diese Lösung SEHR interessant, da sie billiger ist als ein zusätzliches Poweradjust ist.
bleibt jedoch abzuwarten wie sich das neue Poweradjust schlägt  .


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab da mal wieder ne frage 

wie krieg ich das kabel verlängert? Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct - A-C-Shop ich denke mal ein vorgefertigtest kabel wirds nicht geben oder?


----------



## nemetona (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger,
nicht nur zur steuerung einer Laing, auch für einige bisher kritische Lüfterkonfigurationen ist die erweiterung auf 15W pro Kanal empfehlenswert. 

Da hat Aquacomputer die Zeichen der der Zeit erkannt und damit die Aquaero noch vielseitiger und Interessanter gemacht. 

@Doener,
einfach durchschneiden und das gewünschte zu verlängernte Stück am besten einlöten.
Anschließend einzeln Isolieren, Schrumpfschlauch drüber und fertig.


----------



## Digger (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt nemetona. 
der erste kanal lässt sich ja sogar auf 25 W "erweitern".

ich bleibe trotzdem gespannt was aus dem poweradjust nachfolger wird.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Frost schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Leider gibt es für Chipsätze auf Mainboards für den Intel 1366 Sockel leider noch kein Update der Liste / Bauteile.
> 
> Ergo such ich woanders weiter (meist genau so vergeblich).


Laut Rico wollte man das Design der Mobo-Kühler komplett umstellen(wahrscheinlich auf die ach so beliebten "Fullcover" Blöcke) und bis dahin keine neuen Designs mehr raus bringen. Wer schon mal ein WC Produkt von der Ankündigung bis zum Release verfolgt hat weiß dass die neuen Kühler also noch etwas länger auf sich warten lassen werden.
Unter Umständen passen aber ältere Teile, da musst du einfach mal die Schablonen durchprobieren.


netheral schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir jetzt entschiedene Sache, halt der Radi oben. Imho ist da nix verschandelt, ich mag die Optik von der Radiatorblende oben.


Die zukaufbare Radiblende finde ich ja auch toll, nur leidet die halt um so mehr wenn man dann von Hand versucht auf einen Quad-Ausschnitt zu kommen...


----------



## ZeroToxin (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute. hab da atm n kleines Prob mit einem meiner Masterkleer 13/10er Schläuche..

ich post euch eben ma 2 pic links, sehts euch an

Imageshack - pic0195c
Imageshack - pic0196o

1. Bild: Der hintere Schlauch. geht vom Radi direkt zur Pumpe. Sieht aus als wenn Unterdruck herrschen würde, da es den Schlauch richtig zusammenquetscht.
2. Bild: Selber Schlauch, andere Perspektive.

Das ganze passiert nur, wenn der PC (die Pumpe) läuft. is alles aus, normalisiert sich das ganze wieder.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Parnshion (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast dein Wakü falsch angeschlossen. Das ist ein Phenomän wenn Pumpe nicht genügend Wasser saugen kann. Dein AGB musst DIREKT vor der Pumpe sein. 
AGB -> Pumpe ----> was auch immer hier zwischen kommt (Kühler, Radis) -> wieder zurück zu AGB


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> stimmt nemetona.
> der erste kanal lässt sich ja sogar auf 25 W "erweitern".
> 
> ich bleibe trotzdem gespannt was aus dem poweradjust nachfolger wird.



Poweradjust nachfolger???
Wenn man schon die Aquaero dafür jetzt umrüsten kann.
Mir fällt nur grad das auch neue Poweramp ein.
Ich glaub nicht, das da noch was kommt in Richtung Poweradjust.


----------



## Digger (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch ich denke schon, dass da noch was kommt.

ich denke nicht, dass sie diese lücke zwischen "ungesteuert - 0€" und "AE - 100€" offen lassen.
wenn die das Poweradjust um ein paar kleine anschlüsse erweitern (temp-sensor) und bei dem preis lassen machen die damit bestimmt erfolg unter den Laing-usern.

nich jeder will gleich nen AE kaufen nur um seine Laing zu steuern, grade für den preis.

dieses Poweramp ist ja ein komisches teil... " mit der Aquatream XT eine laing steuern"  WTF ?! wer braucht denn sowas ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In ein paar Wochen kommt der neue poweradjust von AC. 

PS: Die ganzen "News" sind schon etwas älter.


----------



## Digger (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 in ein paar wochen ?! also wenn man AC's Lieferzeiten kennt, kann das noch ne zeit dauern.

die news vom powerbooster ist übrigens vom 29.7


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja auf der AC Homepage.


----------



## netheral (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Laut Rico wollte man das Design der Mobo-Kühler komplett umstellen(wahrscheinlich auf die ach so beliebten "Fullcover" Blöcke) und bis dahin keine neuen Designs mehr raus bringen. Wer schon mal ein WC Produkt von der Ankündigung bis zum Release verfolgt hat weiß dass die neuen Kühler also noch etwas länger auf sich warten lassen werden.
> Unter Umständen passen aber ältere Teile, da musst du einfach mal die Schablonen durchprobieren.
> 
> Die zukaufbare Radiblende finde ich ja auch toll, nur leidet die halt um so mehr wenn man dann von Hand versucht auf einen Quad-Ausschnitt zu kommen...


Naja, ich glaube du denkst, ich meine den originalen Lian-Li Deckel, der die passenden Öffnungen mit Mesh hat.

Ich meine son Teil hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Blende Triple (360)/Bricky-Black Phobya Blende Triple (360)/Bricky-Black 38024

Das kann ich einfach wieder runternehmen, eine weitere Öffnung danebenballern und das 4x120 Teil drauf.  Mir gefällts so einfach. 

Danke übrigens für die zahlreiche Hilfestellung.

Btw: Ich habe mal bei AT die Laing Pumpen etwas verglichen.
Ist die "fertige" mit Pro-Deckel die gleiche wie die DDC-1T mit dem Deckel?

Ich meine:
Ist die hier (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 49019) gleichzusetzen mit einer DDC-1T mit diesem Plexi Deckel? Die Förderleistung der Pumpen an sich sind ja die selben.
Und die fertige Pro-Version ist deutlich günstiger, als die beiden Einzelteile. Obwohl ich eigentl. eher einen anderen Deckel nehmen würde, verlocken doch der Preis und die Moddingtauglichkeit (rote Beleuchtung z.B.).


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ist die hier (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 49019) gleichzusetzen mit einer DDC-1T mit diesem Plexi Deckel? Die Förderleistung der Pumpen an sich sind ja die selben.
> Und die fertige Pro-Version ist deutlich günstiger, als die beiden Einzelteile. Obwohl ich eigentl. eher einen anderen Deckel nehmen würde, verlocken doch der Preis und die Moddingtauglichkeit (rote Beleuchtung z.B.).



Ja die beiden Sachen sind gleich.


----------



## Nucleus (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal Leute, macht es eigentlich Sinn die Southbridge in den Kreislauf mit einzubinden?

Oder reichen SpaWas und NB?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange die SB nicht an einer Heatpipe hängt, muss die SB genauso wie der RAM nicht um bedingt eingebunden werden. Ausser zu optischen Zwecken.


----------



## Parnshion (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klatsch es rein Nuc, sieht besser aus  Kann ja nicht schaden wenn SB auch unter Wasser gesetzt wird.


----------



## Nucleus (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SpaWas, NB und SB hängen bei mir an einer Heatpipe-Konstruktion.

Von daher muss ich auch die SB entweder unter Wasser setzen oder mit nem passiven Kühler kühlen.


----------



## p00nage (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde auch gern mein board mit unter wasser setzen jedoch so das ich mit nem wakühler die heatpipe kühle ( müsste doch viel bessere temps bringen als bei luft oder? ) ich hab das dfi ut T3eH8. hat da jmd schon erfahrungen mit gemacht ? 

ps: will denn schwazen block dann in der mitte austauschen (müsste am sinnvollsten sein )


----------



## Nucleus (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh - und noch ne Frage:

Macht es was aus, wenn ich die Oberseite der Kupferkühler lackiere?
Natürlich nicht die Kühlfläche und die Gewinde...


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Macht es was aus, wenn ich die Oberseite der Kupferkühler lackiere?



Wenn dann nur optisch.


----------



## nemetona (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus,
wenn es finanziell drin ist würde ich die SB auch mit unter Wasser setzen, schon wegen der einheitlichen Optik.

Die Kontaktflächen würde ich im Original belassen und den Rest kann du lackieren wie du möchtest.
Was für Material möchtest du da lackieren, POM, Kupfer ... ?


----------



## Nucleus (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind Kupferkühler von Watercool.

Wie mache ich das am Besten? Anschleifen, gtundieren und dann Lack drüber wie ich das bei meinem Gehäuse gemacht habe?


----------



## nemetona (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kupferteile sollten auch mit einen Schutzlack versehen sein, ähnlich wie die Heatkiller 3.0, am besten wär es diesen abziehen zu lassen durch ein Azetonbad oder ähnlich geeignetes Mittel.

Dann müsstest du dir eine passende Grundierung und Lack für Kupferteile suchen.

Wenn es schwarz werden soll, wär Black Nickel sicher auch eine schöne Option


----------



## p00nage (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß jmd was das auf dem bild für nen kühler auf der heatpipe ist  Google-Ergebnis für http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=97261&stc=1&d=1244554675 weil genau sowas such ich ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> SpaWas, NB und SB hängen bei mir an einer Heatpipe-Konstruktion.
> 
> Von daher muss ich auch die SB entweder unter Wasser setzen oder mit nem passiven Kühler kühlen.



Ner ICHX ist das ziemlich egal - allenfalls bei einem nForce braucht die Southbridge ernsthafte Kühlung.
Eine SB-Wakü kostet aber nicht die Welt und passende Passivkühler wachsen nicht auf Bäumen - also wenn dich die Anschlüsse nicht stören, würde ich auf Wakü setzen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@p00nage ist ein MIPS Fusion Block. Entweder bei MIPS nachfragen oder den dialog Abstand der Löcher ausmessen und dann nach fragen.


----------



## Nucleus (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal durchgeschaut was AT zum Thema SpaWa und Chipsatz-Kühler zu bieten hat.

Das Problem mit dem Lackieren würde sich erledigen, wenn ich die Kühler von EK-Blocks nehmen würde.

SpaWa

NB

SB

Taugen die Teile was?

Wie ist das bei der Montage?
Ist WLP zu verwenden oder braucht man beim SpaWa-Kühler Wärmeleitpads?

Sorry für die blöden Fragen... hab das aber noch nie gemacht und will nicht zwei Mal bestellen müssen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sollten nicht besser oder schlechter kühlen, als die von WC. In Sachen Durchfluss kann man auch kaum enger werden, als die Heatkiller-SW. Bleibt nur noch die fehlende Möglichkeit, sich leicht eine andere Halterung zu basteln (oder ggf. sogar kaufen), wenn man mal das Board wechselt.

Für SWs würde ich immer Pads nehmen, da die nicht extrem gut gekühlt werden müssen, aber leichte Höhenunterschiede aufweisen können.


----------



## Nucleus (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, OK, danke.

Ich sehe gerade, dass beim SpaWa-Kühler schon Pads dabei sind.
Ich hab' aber auch noch welche herumfahren.

Dann bestell ich heute Abend mal...

Danke Euch


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus von den Spawas kann mann (wenn vorhanden) die Wärmeleitpads nutzen. Hol dir die Kühler die dir am besten gefallen. Von der leistung sind die fast alle gleich.


----------



## Nucleus (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen NoName PVC- und Masterkleer-Schlauch?

Biegeradius etwa?

Der Test auf DeXgo sieht ja recht gut aus... nur vertraue ich lieber auf Erfahrungen aus erster Hand 

Ich habe im Moment den hier und würde bei vorteilhafterem Biegeradius auf Masterkleer setzen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im Vergleich zu dem Obi-Zeugs was ich vorher drin hatte ist der Masterkleer spürbar weicher.
Das ergibt dann natürlich auch einen etwas engeren Biegeradius.


----------



## FreaK1986 (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nabend alle miteinander,ich habe mal eine kurze frage bzw bitte!könnte mir jemand mal den fuß einer aquastrem pumpe bemaßen, also die lochabstände messen? ich bräuchte die mal für eine entkopplung.lg freak


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm müsste soweit ich richtig gemessen habe loch auf loch längs 5,5 sein und in der breite loch auf loch 6.5

also ich weiß nich ob obi farbige schläuche hat ich kenn nur grün und die sind fürs aquarium und die sind härter vom material und nicht ganz so weich was ich aber bevorzuge


----------



## FreaK1986 (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja cool, danke dir ole!


----------



## Parnshion (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nuc
Ich würde lieber die TFC Schläuche nehmen, hab GEHÖRT die wären besser als Masterkleer. Ich HATTE Masterkleer und musst sagen, so etwas blödes kaufe ich nie wieder. 
TFC sollt zwar härter sein, dafür knicken die aber nicht gleich wie Masterkleer.


----------



## cami (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal mein Masterkleer schon total zerdrückt geliefert wurde.. und sich sodurch bereits "engpässe" gebildet hatten.
Aber ansonsten finde ich ihn gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Parnshion (2. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir war es auch nicht anders, hab fast ne halbe Meter wegschmeißen müssen, weil es unbrauchbar platt gedrückt wurde. Ehrlich, das hochgelobte Masterkleer 13/10 ist meine Meinung nach richtig schlecht.


----------



## Nucleus (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und die TFC-Schläuche beim A-C-Shop sind gut?

Also besserer Biegeradius als der NoName PVC-Schlauch?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und die TFC-Schläuche beim A-C-Shop sind gut?
> 
> Also besserer Biegeradius als der NoName PVC-Schlauch?



Die TFC Schläuche sind auch von DeXgo.com getestet worden und die haben fast den selben Biegeradius erreicht.
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Schläuche-Review, Teil 2: Danger Den- und Feser-Schläuche (Seite 5)

Wobei ich nur noch 16/10 DD/TFC Schlauch empfehle, der knickt erst bei sehr engen Biegeradien.


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 ist was ganz anderes, da kommt einfach nur die enorme Wandstärke zum tragen.
Bei gleichem Format gibt es keinen Schlauch der sich von Masterkleer absetzen kann.


----------



## b0s (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte ich gerade sagen... wenn ihr schon zerdrückte Schläuche geliefert bekommen habt, würde ich mich beim Shop beschweren, denn das sollte so definitiv nicht sein. Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich, bin mit meinem Masterkleer 13/10 aber sehr zufrieden (erste WaKü).


----------



## Nucleus (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na super... das ist ja mal ne tolle Entscheidungshilfe 

Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor 16/10er zu nehmen, weil die mir zu wurstig aussehen 

Andere Frage zum Thema Durchflussmesser.

Im Moment habe ich dieses Teil verbaut.
Seit dem Umstieg auf 13/10er Schläuche schoss mein Durchfluss allerdings in die Höhe.

Ich schätze mal, dass der Innendurchmesser von dem Teil zu klein ist.
Welches Messgerät, das ich an meine Aquastream anschließen kann, wäre denn zu empfehlen, oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung vielleicht falsch?


----------



## p00nage (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Bei mir war es auch nicht anders, hab fast ne halbe Meter wegschmeißen müssen, weil es unbrauchbar platt gedrückt wurde. Ehrlich, das hochgelobte Masterkleer 13/10 ist meine Meinung nach richtig schlecht.




ich hab auch den Masterkleer und bin eig auch enttäuscht und hab mich geärgert das ich keinen 16/10 schlauch genommen hab. Nur jetzt hab ich die ganzen anschraubtüllen und so :-!


----------



## Frost (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

mal n anderes Thema:
Hier outen sich ja ständig Newbees, die sich von Thermaltake so ein komplettsystem geholt haben.

Mittlerweile habe ich den eindruck, dass ich mein TT-Kühlung einfach auf den Müll werfen sollte.
Das tue ich jetzt Stück für Stück.

Würde trotzdem gerne wissen, wie schlecht die Dinger wirklich sind.
Habe jetzt schon länger gesucht, aber keine der Komponenten (die ja auch als Einzelteile erhältlich sind) werden hier bei den Tests berücksichtigt. Selbst der grosse CPU Kühler Test in der PCGH Xtreme hat Thermaltake links liegen lassen.
Mir ist klar, dass die Dinger u.U. nicht eines Tests würdig sind. 

Aber ich würde gerne entscheiden, ob ich zuerst die Pumpe oder zuerst den CPU Kühler tauschen soll.

Gibt es irgendwo im Web unabhängige Tests, die mit Zahlen, Daten und Fakten die herrschende Meinung untermauern und mir mit meiner Entscheidung helfen können?


----------



## p00nage (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn die pumpe dich von der lautstärke her net stört würde ich mir erst nen neuen cpu kühler holen da die pumpe selbst wenig einfluss auf die kühlleistung hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor 16/10er zu nehmen, weil die mir zu wurstig aussehen



Ich kenn keine wirklich guten Vergleichstest - aber ich kenn auch noch niemanden, der sich über die Verlegeeigenschaften von 8/11 beschwert und später was bessere gefunden hat.



> Andere Frage zum Thema Durchflussmesser.
> 
> Im Moment habe ich dieses Teil verbaut.
> Seit dem Umstieg auf 13/10er Schläuche schoss mein Durchfluss allerdings in die Höhe.



Versteh das Problem nicht.




Frost schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich den eindruck, dass ich mein TT-Kühlung einfach auf den Müll werfen sollte.
> Das tue ich jetzt Stück für Stück.
> 
> Würde trotzdem gerne wissen, wie schlecht die Dinger wirklich sind.
> ...





p00nage schrieb:


> also wenn die pumpe dich von der lautstärke her net stört würde ich mir erst nen neuen cpu kühler holen da die pumpe selbst wenig einfluss auf die kühlleistung hat



*Zustimmung*
Irgendwo hab ich mal ne Durchflussmessung mit der TT Pumpe gesehen - leistungsmäßig liegt sie im Mittelfeld. Ausgetauscht wird sie i.d.R., weil sie zu laut oder schlicht ausgefallen ist.
Die Kühler dagegen sind extrem einfach aufgebaut (vergleichbare Kanalkühler könnten sich unter den alten WCP-Tests finden, aber mitlerweile ist die Seite extrem unübersichtlich) und schon die etwas komplexeren Modelle, die einzeln verkauft werden, lagen in dem einzig mir bekannten Test (Link hab ich nicht mehr) so weit ab, dass sich weitere Überprüfungen erübrigen.
Die Radiatoren sind nicht ganz so schlecht, sondern halt einfach recht dünn und damit Oberflächen-arm - und wohl auch bruchempfindlich im Bereich der Anschlüsse.


----------



## Nucleus (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versteh das Problem nicht.



Vor dem Wechsel von 10/88er auf 13/10er hatte ich einen Durchfluss von knapp 70l/h, nach dem Wechsel knapp was um die 100 - ohne die Pumpenfrequenz angehoben zu haben.

Deswegen dachte ich, dass der Durchmesser des DFM vielleicht zu klein ist und das Wasser dort irre beschleunigt wird...

Kann das sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst dass eine Fehlmessung vorliegt, weil die Geschwindigkeit am Messpunkt stärker gestiegen ist, als im gesamten Kreislauf?
Bin kein Strömungsexperte, aber afaik ist sowas nur bei kompressiblen Medien möglich. Bei Flüssigkeiten gilt Durchsatz/Querschnitt=Geschwindigkeit. Und der Durchsatz ist ja in einem Kreislauf überall gleich, der Querschnitt unverändert und die Geschwindigkeit sollte dann richtig gemessen werden.
Wenn du basteln willst, kannst du ja einfach mal zwei Eimer nehmen, einen offenen nicht-Kreislauf aufbauen und auslitern, wieviel in einer bestimmten Zeit durchfließt.


----------



## Nucleus (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der Durchflussgewinn dann einfach mit dem größeren Schlauch Innendurchmesser zu erklären?


----------



## steinschock (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Frost 

Ich hatte mal ne 745 von Tt, den CPU kühler hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch in Betrieb.

Olli hatte mal einen von denen mit getestet. (PCGHX-Printet)
Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern das ich mich über den schlechten Durchfluss gewundert habe.

Nach etwa 1,5J. ist halt die Pumpe Kaput gegangen, was ein gängiger Zeitrahmen für die ist.
Das größte Problem sind die Radis, die sind viel zu engmaschig aufgebaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ist der Durchflussgewinn dann einfach mit dem größeren Schlauch Innendurchmesser zu erklären?



Hängt immer von der Schlauchlänge ab und ich kenn genau einen Test, der Zahlen angeht - aber instinktiv hätte ich bei denen Kühlern keinen so großen Zuwachs erwartet, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Parnshion (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, kennt jemand zufällig eine Seite mit Test zu den neuen Single PCB gtx295 samt Wakü? Ob es passt, ob man da nachhelfen musst, spricht WLPads usw.????????


----------



## Nucleus (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der Durchmesser von 16/10er Anschlüssen (Schraubtüllen) genau so groß wie der Durchmesser von 13/10ern?


----------



## Masterwana (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da mal ne kleine Frage:
Welche CPC-Schnellkupplungen brauch ich für 13/10 Masterkleer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ist der Durchmesser von 16/10er Anschlüssen (Schraubtüllen) genau so groß wie der Durchmesser von 13/10ern?



Verschraubungen müssen logischerweise einen 3mm größeren Außendurchmesser haben 
(Der Innenteil ist aber i.d.R. bei gleichem Innendurchmesser gleich, auch wenn ich keine in den Größen zum nachgucken habe)



Masterwana schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne kleine Frage:
> Welche CPC-Schnellkupplungen brauch ich für 13/10 Masterkleer?



9,5mm dürfte wohl am ehesten passen.


----------



## Nucleus (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super... dann passen die nicht auf meine EK Kühler fürs Mainboard.

Und ich brauche 13/10er Schlauch mit dem ich enge Biegeradien hinbekomme...

--Edit--

Passen zwei Tüllen für 16/10er Schlauch nebeneinander, wenn zwei 13/10er Schraubanschlüsse gerade so nebeneinander passen?
Dann könnte ich nämlich die nehmen - eben mit 16er Schlauch.


----------



## steinschock (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tüllen sind immer 10, denen ist egal ob der AD 13 oder 16 ist.

Die passen aber, 
die 10er PS sind aber fast 13 

Bei AT gibt es auch 16er Verschraubung einzeln, vielleicht gehen die.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Überwurfmutter 16/13mm Überwurfmutter 16/13mm 62164


----------



## Nucleus (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bedeutet, dass PS-Tüllen immer einen Durchmesser von 10m haben an de breitesten Stelle (also "unten")?

Die Verschraubung wird nicht passen, wenn sie breiter ist als die 13er.
Die berühren sich nämlich so schon...


----------



## steinschock (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, 
mit DD 16/10 auf PS komme ich auf ca 19mm, dein Lochabstand sollte also min. 20mm sein.

Die PS haben AD 12,7 mm aber der Sechskant unten ist etwa 18mm.

Wenn die 13er Verschraubung passt geht es, ich hab genau deshalb Tüllen auf meinem HK 3.0 Rev1.
Die 13er hat noch gepasst aber 16 nicht mehr deshalb die Tüllen.


----------



## Nucleus (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke 

Von Mitte Loch bis Mitte Loch habe ich recht genau 20mm.

Welche Tüllen nehme ich da am Besten für 16/10er DD?
Hätte sie gern in schwarz 

Und was hat es mit der Kabelbinder-Geschichte auf sich?


----------



## steinschock (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab PS die dichten auch so da die fast 13 haben. 
Die gibt es auch in Schwarz, macht aber nur bei durchsichtigem Schlauch Sinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den DD erst 20 sek. in heißes Wasser getaucht sonst geht der ganz schlecht drauf 
Über die Tüllen vom NB-Kühler ist ne eigene Geschichte.


----------



## Nucleus (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe für SB und NB zur Sicherheit 10er PS gekauft und fürs restliche System genügend 13er. Damit sollte es dann gehen, schätze ich.

Beim A-C-Shop habe ich 16er DD Blue bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt wie wurstig die in Wirklichkeit aussehen...


----------



## steinschock (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gewöhnt man sich schnell dran, dann hat man Probleme mit den 10er Bleistiften als Schlauch


----------



## Sumpfig (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Gewöhnt man sich schnell dran, dann hat man Probleme mit den 10er Bleistiften als Schlauch


 
also ich find die dicken schläuche hässlich und ehrlichgesagt auch ziemlich sinnlos...
bis jetzt konnte mir noch keiner beweisen, dass er mit einem "highflow" system wirklich bessere werte bekommt.

meine wakü läuft seit 6 jahren mit 0,35 bis 0,40 l/min (was an den schnellverschlusskupplungen für den externen passiv-radi liegt) und die kühlleistung ist mehr als aussreichend. ok, mein Q9450 läuft auch nur mit 3,2GHz aber oc is eh nicht mein thema


----------



## Nucleus (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich bessere Biegeradien mit dem 16/10er Schlauch hinbekomme als mit dem 13/10er ist mir das Beweis genug für den Sinn und evtl. Notwendigkeit solcher Schläuche.

Hab bei beiden Shops per PayPal gezahlt... aber keiner von Beiden hats abgeschickt.

Wird also frühestens Dienstag was


----------



## Sumpfig (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wenn ich bessere Biegeradien mit dem 16/10er Schlauch hinbekomme als mit dem 13/10er ist mir das Beweis genug für den Sinn und evtl. Notwendigkeit solcher Schläuche.


 
das issn argument. kann man auf die hässlichen federn verzichten


----------



## steinschock (8. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat niemand was von Durchfluss geschrieben 
Wollte dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, sry.

Ich hab mich an mein hässlichen PC halt schon gewöhnt und iich wollte die ja auch nur wegen dem Biegeradius.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der DD 16/10 hat einen super Biegeradius! Die beste Anschaffung, die ich machen konnte im Vergleich zum Tygon 13/10


----------



## Monsterclock (8. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ihr DD 16/10 nehmt dann kauf euch doch 10mm Highflow Tüllen da geht der schlauch einfach wesentlich besser drauf und dicht sind die auch


----------



## Monsterclock (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es jemand der eine HD 4980 @GPUX² hat? sind da SpawaTemps von 120 °C normal?


----------



## Parnshion (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich hab zwar kein HD 4980 @ Wakü, aber alle Karten die mit Wakü besetzt ist und mehr als 100° haben, ist alles anderes als normal. Auch wenn hier nur um die Spawas geht.


----------



## Hektor123 (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die mit den Problemen der Biegeradien:
[Guide] Engste Radien mit Billig-Schlauch - Scamps Kochkurs - Edited! - Forum de Luxx
habs auch so gemacht und bin begeistert. Mit meinem Masterkleer 13/10 gehts jetzt wunderbar


----------



## Madz (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Thread ist unnötig wie ein Kropf, wenn man auf 16/1ß oder 11/8 setzt.


----------



## Nucleus (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schön... nur hätte ich davon wissen müssen, ehe heute mein DD-Schlauch und die Anschlüsse verschickt wurden 

Dennoch danke für den Link


----------



## Hektor123 (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich find 13/10 hat die beste Optik, keine Würste, aber auch nicht schmal wie ein Hering. Hatte vorher 10/8 und naja, was soll man sagen...


----------



## Parnshion (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich hatte sowohl 10/8, 13/10 Masterkleer (nie wieder) und jetzt 16/10 DD. Finde DD am besten, ist nicht übertrieben, super schlauch (nicht so unnötig wie Masterkleer), super biegergradien und ist blickdichter als 13/10

@Nuc
Wenn du 16/10 DD genommen hast, dann kannst du da gar nix falsch machen  Gratulation zu ne gute Wahl


----------



## Madz (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich schon alle Schlaucharten, Größen und fast alle Farben durch habe, kann ich sagen, daß 11/8 und 16/10 die ebste Wahl ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> daß 11/8 und 16/10 die ebste Wahl ist.


dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@"allestester"madz:
Ist 8/11 spürbar besser als 7/10 oder 7,5/10?


----------



## Madz (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ruyven, erwischt. Die hab ich nicht getestet. Hätte lieber sagen sollen. "alle gängigen Größen"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mist.
Dann muss ich das irgendwann doch nochmal selbst abgleichen, denn so langsam aber sicher wird der Aufwand für weitere Bezüge größer, als der für einen Teilumstieg auf 8/11.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du machst doch sonst alles passend, also was hält dich davon ab die 10/8er Muttern auf 11mm auf zu bohren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist der besagte Aufwand, der langsam aber sicher nicht mehr so groß ist, wie 7/10er Schlauch zu beschaffen 
Ich bin mit meinen Schläuchen ja sehr zufrieden und will eigentlich nicht wechseln - aber es ist halt auch blöd, wenn man keinem Händler her mehr Nachschub bekommt.


----------



## Frost (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir tun meine Daumen weh.
Hab gestern versucht Vibrationsdämpfer für meinen MO-RA2 einzubauen. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia Shock Absorbers 8 Stück Nanoxia Shock Absorbers 8 Stück 80022

Da muss es einen Trick geben. Von 32 Stück sind mittlerweile 12 kaputt. Der Rest hat dafür meinen Daumen harte Schmerzen zu gefügt. Dabei hab ich die bislang nur in die Lüfterblende eingezogen, da ist noch kein Lüfter montiert...
Hat wer ne Idee, wie man die Dinger installiert ohne sie zu zerreissen oder sich die Finger kaputt zu drücken?


----------



## newbiech (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Frost (bist Du überhaupt "reinen Blutes"? )

Hatte an meinem MoRa ebenfalls anfangs Dämpfer eingebaut, aber bei Vollbestückung hat nicht mehr alles in die Blende gepasst. Jetzt laufen 9 Stck. ohne Dämpfer geräuschlos.

Ich denk mal Du hast schon die Lüfterblende, oder?

Gruss


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir wer sagen, ob der Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB Fan-Controller Kaltlichtkathoden steuern kann (nur an/aus)?

Ich suche ne Steuerung die das kann & Tempsesoren hat & Lüfter steuern kann


----------



## Madz (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag mal bei aquacommputer.de direkt im Forum!


----------



## maschine (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder nimm noch nen Multiswitch dazu


----------



## Nucleus (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab' heute meine 16/10er Danger Den bekommen.

Wow - krasser Schlauch... in jeder Hinsicht 

Der Biegeradius ist einfach der Hammer 

Morgen werde ich hoffentlich Zeit haben die Kiste wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.

Dann gibts ein schönes Update in meinem Tagebuch


----------



## speddy411 (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

Meine Wakü ist nun bis auf den Heatkiller 3.0 LC komplett.

Allerdings frage ich mich ob ich noch eine extra Backplate kaufen muss für mein Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H.


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich nicht, aber bei einigen Herstellern sind die Schrauben und die vorhandene Backplate nicht kompatibel. Abhilfe: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 16113


----------



## speddy411 (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ok danke..

Werde erstmal abwarten bis morgen oder die nächsten Tage mein Heatkiller kommt.....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Parnshion (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Generell haben alle CPU-Kühler schon sehr gute Anpressdruck, deswegen musst man echt nicht extra eine Backplatte kaufen. Leute die ihren CPU oft abbauen brauchen sowas.


----------



## Xandrus (11. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ehm sinn und zweck einer backplate ist es ja zu verhindern das das mainboard durch die biegung bei dem starken anpressdruck probleme bekommt... das hat jetzt nix wirklich mit oft abbauen zu tun... ne backplate führt dazu, dass man vielleicht noch ein grad rausholen kann! kostet ja nix der kram und schadet nicht also würd ich mir aufjedenfall kaufen...


----------



## Parnshion (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ich meine, Backplatte kostet echt nicht viel und schadet tut es auch nicht, kann man also schon problemlos kaufen und einbauen. Aber hey, auf dem MB sind 4 Löcher, die symetrisch zueinander sind und wenn man alle 4 Schrauben in etwa gleich anzieht, was zum Teufel sollt da denn verbiegen?!


----------



## derLordselbst (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Epoxidharz-Schichten werden auch über die mechanische Belastung nur müde lächeln. Sorgen machen mir eher die 6 aufgeätzten oder gedruckten Schichten mit Leiterbahnen. Wenn da zuviel Bewegung rein kommt, sehe ich für die zumindest die Möglichkeit einer Beschädigung. Eine Wasserkühlung ist schon eine große mechanische Belastung. Zum Kühler kommen ja auch noch die Schläuche, die unter Spannung stehen. 

Wenn nicht gerade Elkos geplatzt sind, oder PCI-Sockel heruntergehebelt wurden, kann man bei Defekt nicht nachvollziehen, woran es liegt. Da doch gelegentlich mal Mainboards abrauchen, finde ich es bei den teuren Mainboards, die hier im Forum am beliebtesten sind, auf jeden Fall überlegenswert, durch eine Backplate den Anpressdruck und die Hebelwirkung der Schläuche auf eine größere Fläche zu verteilen.


----------



## Madz (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durch die Backplate entsteht einfach ein besserer Anpressdruck und das Board biegt sich nicht so durch, weil es gekontert wird.


----------



## Nucleus (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Lord

Ich glaube die Belastung von einem ordentlichen Tower-Kühler ist um Längen größer als die von einem H2O-Kühler mit Schläuchen dran.

Selbst wenn Tower-Kühler und Wasserkühlkörper das gleiche Gewicht haben, ist Letzterer unproblematischer, weil er einfach keine solche Hebelwirkung erzeugt wie ein Towerkühler... immerhin ist das ja ein _Tower_kühler


----------



## Madz (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben, ein Wasserkühler entspricht, im Gegensatz zu einerm Luftkühler, immer den Spezifikationen von AMD/INtel an das Kühlergewicht.


----------



## Nucleus (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs... ich brauche Eure Meinung:

Ich setze heute auch mein Board unter Wasser - doch der Kühlkörper der NB hat eine "verdrehte" Kühlfläche (siehe Bild).

Ich glaube nicht, dass das was macht, sollte auch so bessere Kühlleistung haben, als mit der Heatpipe-Konstruktion.

Doch frage ich mich, ob das denn normal oder üblich ist... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

BIst du dir sicher, daß du den richtigen Kühler gekauft hast?


----------



## Elzoco (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich ob ich noch eine extra Backplate kaufen muss für mein Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H.



hat die Backplate von dem Mb integrierte Muttern, oder Plastikstifte?
Meins hatte nur Plastikstife und was daraus geworden ist kann man hier nachlesen.
Ich hab mir auch die Black Protector bestellt, solltest du machen ,da die nicht viel kostet.


----------



## steinschock (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nucleus

Die Kühlung sollte ok sein, 
aber das ist sicher nicht die richtige Version.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, aber bei einigen Herstellern sind die Schrauben und die vorhandene Backplate nicht kompatibel.



Mir sind bislang nur Fälle bekannt, in denen die Backplate schlichtweg gar nicht zu Schrauben kompatibel ist - sondern Plastikstifte verwendet werden.



Parnshion schrieb:


> Generell haben alle CPU-Kühler schon sehr gute Anpressdruck, deswegen musst man echt nicht extra eine Backplatte kaufen. Leute die ihren CPU oft abbauen brauchen sowas.



Der Heatkiller 3 AMD wird direkt in die Backplate verschraubt. Hat man keine (oder eine ohne passende Gewinde), kann man ihn gar nicht montieren.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Belastung von einem ordentlichen Tower-Kühler ist um Längen größer als die von einem H2O-Kühler mit Schläuchen dran.



Die durch das Gewicht und die Hebelwirkung ist geringer.
Aber die meisten Wasserkühler können enorme Kräfte, weit über Herstellerspezifikation, allein durch ihre Halterung aufbringen.
Ich selbst verwende ne Backplate, das Board biegt sich aber trotzdem 1-2mm durch... (Und mein alter HK2.0 hat noch vergleichsweise schwache Federn)



Madz schrieb:


> Eben, ein Wasserkühler entspricht, im Gegensatz zu einerm Luftkühler, immer den Spezifikationen von AMD/INtel an das Kühlergewicht.



Ich weiß nicht genau, die die specs bei 1366 und AMX aussehen, aber mit 700g liegt ein gewisser fast-100€-Klotz vom göttlichen Hersteller mit dem I deutlich oberhalb der afaicr 450g, die z.B. für 478, 775, 754 und 939 spezifiziert waren.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich setze heute auch mein Board unter Wasser - doch der Kühlkörper der NB hat eine "verdrehte" Kühlfläche (siehe Bild).
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass das was macht, sollte auch so bessere Kühlleistung haben, als mit der Heatpipe-Konstruktion.



Bequem. Der eigentliche DIE dürfte noch komplett abgedeckt sein.



> Doch frage ich mich, ob das denn normal oder üblich ist...



Es kann durchaus mal vorkommen, wenn ein Hersteller einen Kühler mit flexiblem Lochabstand für alles vermarktet, wo er draufpasst - unabhängig von der Orientierung.
Hast du mal geguckt, ob man den Deckel drehen kann? (Oberseite nach unten)
Dann dürfte er zumindest etwas besser passen.


----------



## Frost (12. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



newbiech schrieb:


> Hey Frost (bist Du überhaupt "reinen Blutes"? )
> 
> Hatte an meinem MoRa ebenfalls anfangs Dämpfer eingebaut, aber bei Vollbestückung hat nicht mehr alles in die Blende gepasst. Jetzt laufen 9 Stck. ohne Dämpfer geräuschlos.
> 
> ...



Klaro, mit Lüfterblende.
Also in Novalea's Guide steht für Mora der Dämpfer drin...
Ich meine, ist schön dass es geräuschlos ist. Aber der Rechner soll Nachts neben meinem Bett laufen, ohne, dass ich ihn höre... Da will ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Also hat wer ne Idee, wie man die Dinger problemlos einbaut?


----------



## Burak_50 (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mir einen Aquatube zulege, der 1/8 Gewinde hat, brauche ich dann so einen Reduzierer http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ernippel-G1-8-auf-G1-4-AG---black-nickel.html um dann die ganz normalen 1/4 Anschlüsse benutzen zu können ?


----------



## Parnshion (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Burk
Das hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 AG - black nickel Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 AG - black nickel 64045


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da 1/4 normal ist würd ich sagen ja


----------



## Madz (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso bestellst du keinen !/4" Aquatube?


----------



## Burak_50 (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Wieso bestellst du keinen !/4" Aquatube?




Ich wollte mir den gebraucht holen und da kann man sich das leider nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Parnshion (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann musst du eben mit eine Querschnittsverlust leben, oder du lässt dir von irgendjemand eine 1/4 Gewinde reinbohren.


----------



## Madz (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den lieber neu kaufen. Vielleicht die weisse POM Version? Sieht super aus, wenn er beleuchtet ist, weil das Licht durch ihn hindurch scheint.


----------



## Parnshion (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie Madzilein schon sagt, ......kauf dir ne neuen AGB


----------



## Madz (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Außerdem bergen die Alu-Versionen das Risiko der Reaktion von Kupfer mit Alu, sofern die Eloxatschicht um das ALu beschädigt ist.


----------



## Burak_50 (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also lieber den hier holen http://www.a-c-shop.de/Aquacomputer-aquatube-G1-4-Delrin-schwarz-ohne-Anschluesse

?


----------



## Madz (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau.  Oder eben den weissen. (sieht mit Beleuchtung 10 mal besser aus)


----------



## Burak_50 (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich in meinem Case einen 240er Radi vorne und einen 240er hinten verbaue. Macht sich das sehr bemerkbar, dass der hintere Radi die warme Luft vom Radi vorne bekommt ?


----------



## Madz (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weche Hardware soll damit gekühlt werden? Welches Case hast du und sollen die Radis je einer in dei Rückwand und einer in die Front?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei gebrauchtem Alu wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig - nur, wenn keinerlei Kratzer zu sehen sind und man dem Verkäufer trauen kann, das er guten Korrosionsschutz genutzt hat.


----------



## Burak_50 (13. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Weche Hardware soll damit gekühlt werden? Welches Case hast du und sollen die Radis je einer in dei Rückwand und einer in die Front?




Hardware momentan ist eine GTX 280 und ein E8500, beide übertaktet, wobei die CPU sich wahrscheinlich im Laufe des Jahres noch ändern wird und das Case ein Antec 1200 und ja, ein Radi an die Rückwand und einer an die Front.


----------



## newbiech (14. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Frost schrieb:


> Klaro, mit Lüfterblende.
> Also in Novalea's Guide steht für Mora der Dämpfer drin...
> Ich meine, ist schön dass es geräuschlos ist. Aber der Rechner soll Nachts neben meinem Bett laufen, ohne, dass ich ihn höre... Da will ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Also hat wer ne Idee, wie man die Dinger problemlos einbaut?



Versuch es mal ohne.  Meiner läuft was Vibrationsgeräusche angeht absolut geräuschlos - egal ob die Scythes auf 500, 750 oder 1,000 upm laufen. Von daher hätte ich persönlich kein Problem damit, neben dem Rechner zu schlafen und ich bin was Geräusche angeht mehr als pingelig (deswegen gibt es in meinem Rechner auch nicht einen einzigen Lüfter, ausser dem doofen NT...).

Gruss

newbie


----------



## b0s (14. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Frost schrieb:


> Klaro, mit Lüfterblende.
> Also in Novalea's Guide steht für Mora der Dämpfer drin...
> Ich meine, ist schön dass es geräuschlos ist. Aber der Rechner soll Nachts neben meinem Bett laufen, ohne, dass ich ihn höre... Da will ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Also hat wer ne Idee, wie man die Dinger problemlos einbaut?



Ich habe gelesen mit einem Tropfen Öl lassen sich die Dinger problemlos in die benötigten Öffnungen einführen... habe es allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, sodass ich da keine Erfahrung zu abgeben kann.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

hat zufällig jemand Slotblenden von seinem Lian Li übrig oder weiß wo man die bestellen kann?
Brauche 5 Stück 

So wie die vom 343B

Im Internet finde ich nur welche mit Schlitzen....

Danke


----------



## MetallSimon (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

boa hier hat ja schon lange keiner mehr geschrieben.
was ist euch wichtiger,bei eurer wakü:die kühleistung,de bastelarbeit,oder das aussehen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles drei. ^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dito!


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe mir mal für mein neues Projekt diesen Radi(LINK MagiCool Copper Xtreme Radiator 1080)  ausgesucht, weil dieser in das Gehäuse passt welches ich dafür ausgewählt habe...Frage wie ist der so in Tests bisher?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falsch. Habe nur Magicool & Triple 360 im Linknamen gelesen.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist aber eigentlich ein 1080er Magicool Xtreme..360 wär auch ein wenig klein für mich..


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja schon klar nur den Link den ich gepostet habe war für einen 360er test.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hä? ich weiss jetzt nicht was du mir sagen möchtest..der Link war zur richtigen Seite nur der Linkname wurde falsch angezeigt..


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja und ich hatte schnell nen test für 360er Radis gepostet. aber ihn wieder rausgenohmen als ich auf den Link geklickt habe. ^^


----------



## Digger (20. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also als ich auf der suche nach tests mit dem Evo 1080 bin auf einen thread im luxx gestoßen, der allerdings schon etwas älter war (2008 oder so). da waren keine genauen daten aber einige infos zu den drei monsterradis.
ich weiß allerdings nur, dass der evo und der mora sehr ähnlich waren. wie der xtreme war weiß ich leider nicht. 
es wurde sachen gesagt wie lamellenabstand unso....


----------



## Digger (22. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mal wieder ne frage :

wie kann ich am besten meine 9 Lüfter an meinem Evo regeln ?

lässt sich das über ein AE machen und wenn ja wie ?

ach, es werden übrigens 800er S-Flex sein.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die Lüfter zu drei dreier Sets verlöten. Dann kannst du sie mit einer beliebigen Steuerung(mit mindestens drei Ausgängen  ) kontrollieren.


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch mal ne kruze Frage zu Schläuchen 13/10:
Wollte mir schwarzen zulegen, welcher ist empfehlenswerter? Hier der Masterkleer:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv schwarz (3/8"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm UV-aktiv schwarz (3/8"ID) 59053
oder der Feser:
Feser Tube - Black / Schwarz 13/10mm - A-C-Shop

Der muss nicht UV-Aktiv sein, jedoch sollte er auch bei Licht schwarz sein und nicht dunkelblau.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss es 13/10mm sein oder darf es auch 16/10mm sein?


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Feser Tube ist weicher als der Masterkleer. Ich würde dann diesen nehmen


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um die Biegeradien gehts eig nicht, da der nicht für enge Radien gedacht ist, sondern zum weiten verlegen. Wie siehts denn mit der Farbe aus. Ich habe eine blaue Superfluxleiste und der Schlauch soll nicht blau werden durchs Licht.


----------



## Parnshion (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TFC, ........Masterkleer ist weicher, knickt schneller ab.


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FAIL. Es geht nicht um den Biegeradius bzw wie hart oder weich, ich habe selber schon Masterkleer in blau, ich will nur wissen, ob der schwarze wirklich schwarz ist, ich hatte mir damals schwarzen bestellt, weiß nur nicht mehr von welcher Firma, der war nicht ganz schwarz sondern dunkelbraun bis dunkelblau.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den letzten Schaluch den ich verlinkt habe ist schwarz und bleibt es auch.  Ansonsten Tygon.


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke  Endlich Problem verstanden^^ Ich meine nämlich auch den schwarzen von MK bestellt zu haben,  ich wollte eig bei AT bestellen, weil es im A-C-Shop einen Lüfter nicht gibt, ich frag dort vllt einfach nochmal nach. Tygon ist aber ne andere Preisliga und besser sind die auch nicht viel, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon ist Laborschlauch. Das sagt zum Punkt Qualität und Preis einiges aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> boa hier hat ja schon lange keiner mehr geschrieben.
> was ist euch wichtiger,bei eurer wakü:die kühleistung,de bastelarbeit,oder das aussehen?



Das Aussehen, Basteln hasse ich.





Spoiler



natürlich keins von den dreien, sondern die Lautstärke - der einzige Grund, warum ich mir die Mühe überhaupt mache





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Tygon ist Laborschlauch. Das sagt zum Punkt Qualität und Preis einiges aus.



Jup. Nach meiner Erfahrung mit Laboren steht das für "Hauptsache billig und dicht, idealerweise auch noch nach jahrzehntelanger Misshandlung".


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe lautstärke war mein hauptgrund, jetzt aber auch das basteln


----------



## Madz (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mittlerweile Lautstärke. Basteln mag ich nicht mehr so gerne und wenn ic mich nicht so daran gewöhnt hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit Luft kühlen. Letzteres ist aber nach sieben Jahren Wakü total abwegig.


----------



## Forti (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so abwegig finde ich das garnicht. Ich habe mich am We entschlossen mit meinem Hobby erstmal aufzuhören. Ich habe definitif zu viel Zeit und Geld atm reingesteckt. mus mal wieder was anderes machen. Beim Letzten Umbau ist mir auch mitlerweile die 6 Graka hops gegangen und nun hab ich, auf gut Deutsch, "Die Schnauze voll". Ich bau mir entweder ein komplett neues Sys mit super Lukü auf oder hohle mir einen Laptop zum Spielen. Ich weiss es noch nicht so genau. Könnt ja mal reinschauen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/66613-v-komplett-pc-wakue-und-wakue-teile.html

Ich bleibe natürlich dem Waküforum Treu^^. Und ja irgendwann werde ich wieder eine Wakü haben.


----------



## Madz (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist deshal so abwegig, weil ich mich so extrem an Wakü gewöhnt habe und nichts anderes mehr möchte. 

Zur Zeit wird zwar nur ein X2 5050 gekühlt, aber eine Lukü kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner.

Auch wenns OT ist:

Mein neuestes Review:  Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Manufaktur - edel, aber auch gut?


----------



## Forti (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das habe ich auch mal gesagt. Wenn aber die Kosten den Nutzen dermaßen überschreiten, kann ich das auch sein lassen. Mein 2. Pc zb läuft mit Lukü leiser und genauso kühl wie mein Wakürechner. also Wy not?


----------



## Madz (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Geschichte mit deinen Grafikkarten kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Eine Karte beim Umbauen schrotten, ok "kann" passieren, aber gleich 6? Hast du zwei Linke Hände?


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 6 Grakas Schrotten beim Umbau?...Ich hab auch mal 2 geschrottet, aus eigenem Unvermögen. Aber daraus lernt man doch?!

Und wenn man zudem noch einen kulanten Händler hat (so wie ich) bekommst die auch wieder umgetauscht, ersetzt wie auch immer.


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Equi
Nicht alle haben so viele Pech....dann wiederum Glück wie du

@Fortilein
Sowas kann man doch nicht aufgeben. Ohne Hobby ist irgendwie langweilig. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen Alter, close mal dein V-Thread und fange einfach noch mal von vorne.  (Aber 6 Grafka schrotten ist auch fast schon Kunst) 

@Madz
Hast Recht, einmal Wakü...immer Wakü


----------



## Forti (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ehm, ich hab mich entweder falsch ausgedrückt oder ihr lest falsch, hehe. Nein im laufe der Jahre haben die ihren Geist aufgegeben, sind auf unerklärliche weise auf dem ostweg verschwunden (ja es gibt Ausserirdische) etc. Auch geht es nicht nur um die Graka sondern um das Geld ansich und  auch immer um die neue Hardware. Und jetzt am We ist die 4870 der meinung kein Bild mehr zu Zeigen, musste ich wieder 160€ investieren in eine 4890. Und dazu jetzt wieder Wakühler etc kaufen für wieder 100€ ? Nein definitiv keine Lust. Naja ich hab die Nase voll, andauernd passt was nicht, geht irgendwas nicht, oder geht kaputt, bla bla. Ich will halt im mom kein gebastel mehr. 

@Parnshion
Ich hab noch ein anderes Hobby, schau auf meinen Avatar^^, das nimmt genügend Zeit in anspruch. Desweiteren laufen hier noch 3 Kinder rum das ist "Hobby" genug, LOL.


----------



## Jazzman (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
ich hätte mal ne Frage an alle Aquastream XT Ultra Besitzer^^:
Da ich nur ne normal Aquastrem (keine XT) habe, will ich die zur Ultra aufrüsten, die Pumpe sitzt allerdings in einer Dämmbox und da ist nicht so massig Platz.
Daher meine Frage:
Wie tief ist ungefähr der Gelbe Enddeckel vom höchsten Punkt (ka Stromanschluss??) bis zur Platine/Vergussmasse der Pumpe?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...de-Kit-auf-aquastream-XT---Ultra-Version.html
und wie wird das Teil angeschlossen? muss man was umlöten oder..?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hätte mal ne Frage an alle Aquastream XT Ultra Besitzer^^:
> Da ich nur ne normal Aquastrem (keine XT) habe, will ich die zur Ultra aufrüsten, die Pumpe sitzt allerdings in einer Dämmbox und da ist nicht so massig Platz.
> Daher meine Frage:
> ...



Afaik bekommst du die Platine einzeln, wo du die dann einlötest, sollte dir überlassen bleiben - imho spricht nichts dagegen, die anstelle des originalen AS-Controllers am anderen Ende des Kabels zu verbauen.


			
				produktbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Der im Lieferumfang enthaltene Pumpencontroller der aquastream XT kann wahlweise im hinteren Bereich direkt in der Pumpe montiert werden oder alternativ über die an der Platine vorhandenen Befestigungsbohrungen im PC-Gehäuse befestigt werden.



Ansonsten scheint mir der Deckel auf den meisten Abbildungen gar nicht / nur wenige mm dicker zu sein, als das Original.


P.S.:
Hast du dir überlegt, ob du mit einer externen Lüftersteuerung nicht besser weg kommst? Im Moment zahlst du 50€ für eine Platine, die dir einen Lüfterkanal, einen Temperatursensor und einen Anschluss für einen Durchflussmesser bietet. (und eine Steuerung der Pumpe über USB, wofür auch immer das gut sein soll)
Für 69€ bekommst du nen Aquaero, der 4 Lüfter, 6 Sensoren und 2DFS ansteuern kann, und für 30-40€ nen Scythe Kaze Server, der zwar in der Steuerung etwas einfacher ist, aber auch immerhin 4 Lüfter und 4 Sensoren samt Anzeige und optional manueller Steuerung als Frontpanel bietet.


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Für 69€ bekommst du nen Aquaero


 
Wo bekommt bitte für den Preis ein Aquero


----------



## Jazzman (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
also ich hab ja schon nen Aquaero^^ mit Display, nur hab ich in meinem Gehäuse zu wenige Schächte um das da unter zu bringen und das liegt daher nur auf dem Boden rum^^ außerdem guke ich da eh nie drauf, wenn dann in die Software.
Daher will ich das Teil verkaufen und mir das Aufrüstset holen. Und da ich nur 1 DFM und 1 Temp Sensor habe reicht mir das auch... (passiv Wakü).
Naja teste erstmal wie es ist wenn ich die AS ans Aquaero anschließe...
Danke schonmal für die Antwort!


Ich denke mal für 69€ meint Er die Variante ohne Display!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Wo bekommt bitte für den Preis ein Aquero



Aquatuning, die Variante ohne Display. (Hat das Pumpen-Set schließlich auch nicht)



Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi
> also ich hab ja schon nen Aquaero^^ mit Display, nur hab ich in meinem Gehäuse zu wenige Schächte um das da unter zu bringen und das liegt daher nur auf dem Boden rum^^



Sag doch gleich, dass du ein neues Gehäuse brauchst 



> außerdem guke ich da eh nie drauf, wenn dann in die Software.



Weiß nicht - gibt es einen Gebrauchtmarkt für die Displays?



> Daher will ich das Teil verkaufen und mir das Aufrüstset holen. Und da ich nur 1 DFM und 1 Temp Sensor habe reicht mir das auch... (passiv Wakü).



Nugut, wenn dir das reicht...
Ich will immer alles mögliche Nachmessen und komme kaum mit meinem 8 Sensoren aus 

Ich vermute aber mal die Differenz zwischen Gebrauchtpreis Aquaero und Neupreis Aufrüstkit+Versand ist die Sache nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Aquaero tatsächlich so gut ja? Hab es nie gehabt. Vielleicht jagge ich auch noch so ein Teil rein. Mein LianLi Lüftersteuerung dient mehr den Deko-Effekt als die eigentlich Funktion davon 

@Fortilein
Das glaube ich dir. Zeit, Geld und Nerven zu investieren ist natürlich nicht ohne. Familien ist das Leben, Wakü/Hobby sind nur Leidenschaften. Bei mir laufen bzw. krabbeln demnächst auch 2 rum  Ich kann es nachvollziehen.


----------



## Jazzman (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja eig. gehts mir mit dem Überwachen genau so, nur wenn man wieder mal vergessen hat seine 6 Tempsensoren beim Zusammenbau zu platzieren ist das nicht so gut^^ und nur deswegen nehme ich nicht wieder alles auseinander.
So langsam will ich mit de Bastelei auch mal fertig werden, muss heute wieder den Kreislauf auf machen um die neue Pumpe und das Wakü NT einzubauen, und das  nachdem nach ner Woche endlich die Luft aus den 4 Konvet o Matic raus war.....
daher hab ich im momentan nur 1 Temp Sensor am Ram und 1 fürs Wasser...., naja mal sehen vll. fummel ich da noch ein zwei wo hin (HDD,...) aber dann wird das Teil erstmal nicht mehr angepackt^^

Und neues Case: mal nichts gegen mein Lian Li A05, habs endlich so weit fertig....^^


----------



## Forti (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber ich werde dem Forum treu bleiben, pause heist ja nicht das ich NIEWIEDER eine Wakü anfassen werde. Meine Freunde und Bekannten werden mich diesbezüglich schon noch auf trab halten. Ausserdem werde ich bestimmt mir auch wieder eine zulegen. Ich poste mal im Bildertread was ich die letzten tage im Keller gezaubert habe. ich finde es ist ein kleines Schmuckstück geworden.


----------



## Madz (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Sind die Aquaero tatsächlich so gut ja? Hab es nie gehabt. Vielleicht jagge ich auch noch so ein Teil rein. Mein LianLi Lüftersteuerung dient mehr den Deko-Effekt als die eigentlich Funktion davon


Ja, das Aquaero ist einfach Godlike. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen. 



@ all
http://www.tech-review.de/include.p...27&PHPKITSID=3f1599202ba7df6e958f6465a62b16a9http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8327


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die was taugt, ...bei dem Preis für eine Lüftersteuerung. Sieht auch sehr schick aus, einfach aber elegant...passt zu mir 
Irgendwo im alten Prints des PCGH oder HLuxx war mal ein langen Beitrag davon, such mir später mal raus um zu sehen was die alles kann. Evt. kommt die dann doch bei mir zum Einsatz.


----------



## Nucleus (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte ein Aquaero in meinem Aquaduct.
Man kann wirklich so ziemlich alles damit anstellen - tolle Technik... allerdings zu recht hohem Preis.

Bin mit meinem Kaze Server sehr zufrieden.
Der steuert wahlweise Semi- oder Vollautomatisch - nur eben nicht nach Wassertemperatur


----------



## Equilibrium (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem Kaze Server sehr zufrieden.
> Der steuert wahlweise Semi- oder Vollautomatisch - nur eben nicht nach Wassertemperatur


 
Was sich damit aber realisieren lassen könnte.


----------



## Nucleus (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Theoretisch wohl schon, ja


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Praktisch auch. Abgesehen von den digitalen Dingern von MCubed sind nämlich alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Temp-Sensoren in der Funktion gleich, also spricht nichts dagegen etwa einen Sensor fürs G1/4 Gewinde an ein Kaze Server an zu schließen.


----------



## netheral (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Frage schon mal irgendwo gestellt, finde sie aber irgendwie nicht wieder.

- Kann man jeden Radiator an jede "Blende" hängen? Ich habe vor, mir für meinen Tripple, der bald einzieht, eine Blende zu kaufen, aber den Radiator erst in einem Monat. Liegt daran, dass ich erst in einem Monat die Finanzen für die WaKü habe und dann wohl erstmal keine Zeit zum Basteln.

Und eine paar andere:

- Reicht ein Tripple Radi für einen P II X4 940 BE sowie eine Radeon HD 4870 aus? Und wie sieht es da mit der Zukunftssicherheit aus? Lieber gleich einen Quad, obwohl er mir derzeit eher zu teuer wäre? Oder kann man mit einem Singleradi am Heck noch was reißen?

Danke, falls mir da jemand kurz etwas zu schreiben kann.


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

afaik haben nur die älteren thermochill radiatoren andere maße so das die blende nicht passt! also nur für die brauchste ne extra blende bei den anderen sitzen ja direkt lüfter an lüfter wie es üblich ist
mit dem tripple könnt es eng werden kommt auf den radi an und auf die lautstärke mit der du leben kannst! 
nen triple + single = Quad also von daher würd das kein unterschied machen! man kann notfalls den radi auch noch doppelt mit lüftern bestücken das bringt auch nochma gut was!


----------



## Equilibrium (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> man kann notfalls den radi auch noch doppelt mit lüftern bestücken das bringt auch nochma gut was!


 

Das bringt nichts ausser Lautstärke


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man die lüfter langsam laufen llässt wird es kaum lauter und bringt trotzdem mehr leistung!!! und es lohnt sich durchaus!


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Das bringt nichts ausser Lautstärke



Und der Luftstrom wird sogar weniger.

Besser ist es, den Radiator mit einer Vorkammer zu versehen, dann wird die Luft gleichmäßiger durch die Lamellen geozgen/gedrückt, das lohnt sich.


----------



## Madz (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Und der Luftstrom wird sogar weniger.
> 
> Besser ist es, den Radiator mit einer Vorkammer zu versehen, dann wird die Luft gleichmäßiger durch die Lamellen geozgen/gedrückt, das lohnt sich.


Bringt maximal auch nur 1-2°, wenn übrhaupt.


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

-.- wieso sollte denn der luftstrom weniger werden... eure aussagen beruhen auch auf irgendwelchen daten oder ists nur das übliche sinnlose gelaber? xD


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> man kann notfalls den radi auch noch doppelt mit lüftern bestücken das bringt auch nochma gut was!


Nö. Radi-Sandwiches bringen kaum was.

[User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja 2-3° wassertemp find ich schon ziemlich gut... ist immerhin mehr als nen radi wechsel von nem magicool auf nen thermochill! also so wenig find ich das nicht und es geht ja nur darum das netheral momentan wohl nur geld für nen triple hat und das ist halt nachträglich noch ne vergleichsweise günstige möglichkeit die wassertemp zu senken! 2° wassertemp find ich persönlich recht viel! wobei man natürlich immer differenzieren muss wie hoch die wassertemp ist! nur wenn sie kritisch sind macht die maßnahme einen sinn!


----------



## netheral (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, also wohl doch n Quad... wobei der eher preislich sehr eng wird derzeit... An der Pumpe will ich auch nicht sparen. Laing muss sein (Optik, ich weiss, kein Argument eigentlich ^^) und einen seperaten AGB sowie GraKa Kühlung will ich auf jeden Fall.

Was wohl bei mir innerhalb eines Jahres aufgerüstet wird ist halt die GraKa.

Wäre schon schön, wenn ein Tripple (und möglichst nicht der Teuerste) was taugen würde. Da ist ja aufrüsten einfach: Alte Blende + Radi verkaufen, Ausschnitt erweitern, neue Blende + Radi rein, geht sicher wunderbar im Lian-Li A71-B, da das Ding fast 60 cm Länge hat.

Dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das mache. Quad wäre einfach am Zukunftssichersten, denke ich.

Was für einen Quad könnt ihr empfehlen? Taugen die "günstigeren" bei AT etwas?


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also der Thermochill oder XSPC sind von der Leistung her ziemlich gut aber mehr als ein paar Grad bringt das auch nicht! Also im Vergleich zu nem Magicool!
 Du kannst auch mal über nen 140er Tripple nachdenken! die haben ca. die gleiche Leistung wie nen 120er Quad! Von der Breite musste aber mal schaun da wird wohl nur der Thermochill passen Auswahl an Radis gibs da ja kaum =(


----------



## netheral (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm 140 Tripple klingt interessant, bis auf mein Bauchgefühl, dass es einfach noch keine wirklich guten 140er Lüfter gibt. Bei nem Quad könnte ich schön Noiseblocker reinpacken und die Kiste wäre unhörbar. Die 1000rpms sind sogar auf ca. 8 - 9 V noch unhörbar für mich, wenn sie im Case sind. Großartig die Teile.

140mm wird wohl auch im Case schwer, da ich dafür im Innenraum zu viel modden müsste (hinterer, oberer HDD Käfig z.B.) und das Case nicht komplett verrödeln möchte, falls ich es mal wieder auf LuKü umrüste und den Schacht nochmal brauche. LuKü ist ja imho eh kein Problem: Einfach Blende mit Lüftern als Exhaust benutzen -> Kamineffekt.

Es wäre ja fast kein Problem, wenn ich wüsste, dass ein Tripple mein System packt. Andererseits bringt der Quad einfach einen "ruhig einschlafen"-Effekt, da ich weiss, dass ich mit einem weiteren Single sicher auch die zukünftige Hardware kalt kriege.


----------



## Madz (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im September kommen 140er Noiseblocker.


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann leider nicht so sehr einschätzen wie die Cpu heizt und die Anderen hier waren wohl eher damit beshäftigt über meine nachträglichen Optimierungsvorschläge zu diskutieren... 
Wenn du die Kohle hast bringt mehr Fläche mehr, als die anderen Möglichkeiten! Ein 140er Radi hat übrigens noch den Nachteil, dass man neue Lüfter braucht, da man ja meist vorher 120er Lüfter hatte. 
Übrigens gibt es bald 140er Noiseblocker  
Notfalls könntest du dir nen Tripple holen und dann erstmal mit 3 Lüftern schaun was so geht. Wenn es dann zu eng wird kannst du erstmal die Lüfter hochdrehen. Später kannst du dann entweder noch 3 Lüfter draufzuklatschen die man dann runterdreht oder dann nen Dual in die Front baun! Dort passt da ohne zu basteln rein, wenn du da keine Festplatten hast!!!

Edit: @Madz es könnte sogar sein das früher welche kommen! auf der Noieseblocker Seite sind 2 verschiedene Black Silent 140mm online also mit blauen Rotor nicht die speziellen aus dem ForumDeluxx!

Edit2: Im Sinne von anderen Personen den Text lesen müssen habe ich ihn mehr der uns üblichen Sprache angepasst


----------



## Equilibrium (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Xandrus

Ich schenke Dir erstmal ein paar Satzzeichen.
Das liest sich ja grausig!^^

Hab aber auch ein anliegen. Ich suche Lüfter für einen Radi mit ordentlich Dampf (Druck) und relativ Silent.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## netheral (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm, ich weiss nur dass Noiseblocker und Scythe S-Flex sehr gute Lüfter sind. Wie der Druck in Relation zu anderen Lüftern ist, jedoch leider nicht.

Die Front kann bei mir leider keinen Radiator aufnehmen, da ich bestimmte Moddingvorhaben habe (Midplate, Pumpensockel und wahrscheinlich Sichtfenster auf die HDDs, die nicht gut mit einem Dual in der Front konform gehen. Wirds wohl ein Quad von Magicool. Schlecht sind die ja auch nicht. Mit 2 - 3 ° mehr als ein Thermochill kann ich leben, aber nicht damit, dass sich mein Wasser auf 35° im Winter hochkocht.

Ich frage mich jedoch, warum Quads im Gegensatz zu Tripples so mörderisch teuer sind.


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so jetzt ist es etwas besser lesbar!
Kommt immer drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst! Die Triebwerke sollen ja wohl nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> @Xandrus
> 
> Ich schenke Dir erstmal ein paar Satzzeichen.
> Das liest sich ja grausig!^^
> ...




Wenn es 120 mm Lüfter sind die auf den Radi passen, dann die NB Multiframe M12 - S2  in verbindung mit einer guten Lüftersteuerung. (Aquaero)


----------



## Equilibrium (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wenn es 120 mm Lüfter sind die auf den Radi passen, dann die NB Multiframe M12 - S2 in verbindung mit einer guten Lüftersteuerung. (Aquaero)


 
Ja sollen 120mm Lüfter sein.
NB haben aber nicht ordentlich Druck soweit ich weiß und die Triebwerke sind zu laut.
Außerdem besitze ich schon eine Vorkammer.(konnte ja keiner wissen^^)


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm die Schmerzgrenze kann man aber getrost etwas höher als 35° ansetzen wobei immer der Deltawert zur Umgebungstemperatur wichtig ist! Wie schon gesagt kann ich dir bei der Einschätzung leider nicht weiterhelfen =( 
Quads sind vermutlich so teuer, da sie zum einen relativ neu sind und dadurch die Anbieter, die gute Radis auf dem Markt haben erstmal so viel Gewinn rausschlagen wollen wie möglich ist und zum Anderen der Absatz vermutlich nicht so hoch ist und umso weniger ein Produkt verkauft wird desto teurer ist die Produktion.
Das ist ja auch logish weil der Anteil der Fixkosten dann höher ist!

Edit: Druck und Silent wirst du nirgends bekommen... Bei den guten Lüftern ist das Windgeräusch lauter als der Lüfter selbst... Die Physik kann leider noch keiner überlisten....


----------



## netheral (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit den Fixkosten ist mir schon klar. :/ Aber die Preise sind trotzdem from hell,wenn man sie mit den Tripples vergleicht. Darum würde ich fast lieber einen Tripple nehmen, aber habe da halt wieder diese Bedenken mit der Leistung. Das Problem: Einige Leute empfehlen mir einen Tripple, da der locker reicht, andere nennen aber wieder Tempprobleme mit nem Tripple.

Ich möchte halt mit meiner WaKü zum einen keine Kompromisse, zum anderen aber auch nicht zu teuer werden. Meine Konfig läuft schon so hart auf die 400 Euro zu. Wobei man ja bis auf die Kühler alles immer weiterverwenden kann. So ne Laing und ein Radi rauchen nicht nach einem Jahr ab, denke ich. Und das Case wird mich jetzt wohl auch länger begleiten, auch wenn es mit abstand das lauteste Case ist (die Festplatten lassen das Case singen wie die Hölle), das ich je hatte.
Aber wofür hat man das Shoggy erfunden? ^^

Ich werde wohl eine Nacht drüber schlafen und dann eine Entscheidung treffen. Derzeit soll ja nur die Blende geordert werden und da gibts bei AT gute für 20 Euro.


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> -.- wieso sollte denn der luftstrom weniger werden... eure aussagen beruhen auch auf irgendwelchen daten oder ists nur das übliche sinnlose gelaber? xD



Ausprobieren hilft


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja du kannst dir ja auch nen Tripple holen und wenns eng wird halt nen Single wenn du den schaffst unterzubringen... Ist halt etwas Pech wenn der Triplle dann nicht reicht =( 


nie im Leben bringen 3 Lüfter einen größeren Luftstrom als 6 Lüfter... Da brauch ich nix zu probieren...


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du 2 Lüfter direkt übereinander legst, werden die irre laut und der Luftstrom ist einfach n' kleiner Hauch.

Falls du das nicht gemeint hast, hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## Xandrus (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht darum, dass man 3 Lüfter unter den Radi packt und 3 drüber!
Bei einer sehr geringen Drehzahl hört man zum einen die Lüfter so oder so nicht und die Luft ist schon durch den Radi recht stark gebremst bevor sie die anderen Lüfter erreicht, daher hat das durchaus schon einen Effekt! Wie man im Test sieht bringt das ca. 2°.


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass man 3 Lüfter unter den Radi packt und 3 drüber!
> Bei einer sehr geringen Drehzahl hört man zum einen die Lüfter so oder so nicht und die Luft ist schon durch den Radi recht stark gebremst bevor sie die anderen Lüfter erreicht, daher hat das durchaus schon einen Effekt! Wie man im Test sieht bringt das ca. 2°.



Oh dickes sorry, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden!


----------



## Masterwana (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute, 
sehe ich das richtig, das ich bei diesen (Link) Tempsensor diese Anschlüsse (Link) einschrauben kann?


----------



## Equilibrium (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sollte gehen.


----------



## Parnshion (26. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Master
Nein, das kannst du nicht. Bei dem Sensor sind die 10/8 Anschluss schon fest in einem Stück mit den Sensor. Das heißt du kannst NUR 10/8 Schlauch für diese Sensor benutzen. Kannst nix anderes drauf schrauben.

Edit: Sorry, hab es nicht genau angeschaut, jetzt schon, scheint zu gehen. Hab es mit anderen verglichen und hier scheinen die 2 Schraubanschluss nicht als ein Stück mit den Sensor. Aber steht auch nicht im Beschreibung. Also, sorry, kannst benutzen


----------



## Equilibrium (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber die 10/8 Anschlüsse müssen ja auch irgendwie da rein gekommen sein^^


----------



## Parnshion (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, habs auch gesehen dass es geht. Sorry nochmal. In anderen In-Line thermo sind die Anschlüsse und der Sensor ein Stück, spricht, man kann da nix mehr machen.

@Equi
Schau mal gleich in den Bilder-Thread Equi


----------



## Masterwana (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> aber die 10/8 Anschlüsse müssen ja auch irgendwie da rein gekommen sein^^


mein ich auch.

*Plan B:*
Das Kabel vom Sensor zum Display scheint ja nur gestekt zu sein...
ob das Display auch mit diesem Aquacomputer-Sensor (Link) funktioniert?



Parnshion schrieb:


> Ja, habs auch gesehen dass es geht. Sorry nochmal. In anderen In-Line thermo sind die Anschlüsse und der Sensor ein Stück, spricht, man kann da nix mehr machen.



Was mir jetzt noch sorgen macht ist, das wahrscheinlich der Sensor vom Display innen enger ist als der innen Durchmesser der Schläuche.
Ich glaub ich bestell den Aquacomputer-Sensor gleich mit und bastel ein wenig.


----------



## Madz (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finger weg von diesen Sensoren! Die Verbindung zum Display ist relativ minderwertig und keine Empfehlung wert. Mir sind bisher 2 von den Dingern durch Wackelkontakte gestorben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Ja, habs auch gesehen dass es geht. Sorry nochmal. In anderen In-Line thermo sind die Anschlüsse und der Sensor ein Stück, spricht, man kann da nix mehr machen.



Also soweit ich das sehe (und wenn Aquatuning nicht auf einmal das gleiche Produktbild für andere Anschlüsse benutzt - denn genau die hab ich eigentlich selbst), ist das ein Korpus mit 2 8er Anschlüssen. Da kann man nichts tauschen.
Man könnte höchstens 11er Überwurfmuttern drauf setzen, das wars. Für mehr Flexibilität braucht man einen Sensor mit 2x G1/4".


----------



## Parnshion (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bilde ich mir ein oder wieso finde ich den AT und AC Support-Thread nicht mehr? Sind die weg oder was?  Hab zig Seiten gescrollt, aber nix gefunden........


----------



## computertod (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Bilde ich mir ein oder wieso finde ich den AT und AC Support-Thread nicht mehr? Sind die weg oder was?  Hab zig Seiten gescrollt, aber nix gefunden........



die sind jetzt im Herrsteller Supportforum


----------



## Equilibrium (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben ein eigenes Unterforum bekommen


----------



## Parnshion (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achwas echt? Wußte ich nicht, aber cool


----------



## DrSin (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soa.. mal was anderes.
Wie sagt man so schön? Wer einmal billig kauft, kauft zwei mal?

Gestern wunderte ich mich das es bei mir so komisch im AGB blubbert, immer wieder Luft dabei, dabei lief das Sys doch schon ca 3 Monate und war entlüftet.

Tja - der Airplex XT 360 war undicht wie sau. Es lief oben raus, ein ca 3cm langer riss.
So schnell hab ich noch nie das Kabel aus dem NT gezogen.

Hält wohl eine AS XT bei 75Hz nicht aus -.- Schrauben nie zweit rein gedreht und wurde nie ausgebaut im letzten halben Jahr (so alt ist er).

Jetzt kommt ein XSPC RX360, in der Hoffnung das dieser länger hält.
Mal sehen, vllt. ist ja auch mehr Kühlleistung drin


----------



## Nucleus (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral

Ein TFC/Feser Quad kommt nicht in Frage?
Bin mit der Qualität und der Leistung recht zufrieden


----------



## Madz (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrSin schrieb:


> Soa.. mal was anderes.
> Wie sagt man so schön? Wer einmal billig kauft, kauft zwei mal?
> 
> Gestern wunderte ich mich das es bei mir so komisch im AGB blubbert, immer wieder Luft dabei, dabei lief das Sys doch schon ca 3 Monate und war entlüftet.
> ...


Da würde ich sofort bei Aquacomputer anrufe und reklamieren.


----------



## DrSin (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich schon  Sowas kann einfach nicht sein, wobei als ich mir den gestern genauer angesehen hab, fiel mir auf das die ganzen "Leitungen" total schief sind.


----------



## netheral (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> @netheral
> 
> Ein TFC/Feser Quad kommt nicht in Frage?
> Bin mit der Qualität und der Leistung recht zufrieden


Hmmm, ne sorry, der kostet ja bereits 130 Euro und ich finde 70 schon böse...

Und ob er dann im Vergleich zum MagiCool so derartig besser ist, müsste ein Test zeigen. Vielleicht finde ich ja ein Quad-Roundup.

Edit: Ich glaube ich packe mir den hier rein: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6248_XSPC-RX480-Quad-Radiator.html?refID=geizhals
Der ist laut Bundymanias Test super und kostet "nur" knapp über 100 Euro. Dafür bietet er auch super Leistung. Vielleicht ist er die Investition ja wert. Zukunftssicher ist er auf jeden Fall, wenn ich noch einen Single am Heck ins Konzept einplane. Dann dürfte ich auch ein System mit einer DX11 Karte betreiben können. Noch viel mehr Abwärme können die ja nicht produzieren, da sie dann ja stock mit Luft kaum kühlbar wären.


----------



## Nucleus (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Radis gab es Probleme bei der Verarbeitungsqualität und sie haben andere Bohrungen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Beim A-C-Shop gibts nen tolles Bundle aus nem Feser Quad und 4 1200er S-Flex für 150 Tacken.

Ein attraktives Angebot, wie ich finde


----------



## netheral (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe jetzt schon 2x gelesen, dass die Radis keine mehr haben. Zum einen schreibt es Bundymania in seinem Test hier und u.a. auch auf Dexgo.

Was meinst du mit anderen Bohrungen? Kann ich den Radi nicht unter jede Blende hängen oder sind es einfach andere Schrauben als andere Radis?

Der Radi soll ja sonst nicht schlecht sein. Und 150 Tacken sind nunmal 150 Tacken.


----------



## Nucleus (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt schon 2x gelesen, dass die Radis keine mehr haben. Zum einen schreibt es Bundymania in seinem Test hier und u.a. auch auf Dexgo.



Ja, im AT-Support-Thread meinte Wassermann ja, dass die neuere Charge da wohl weniger fehlerhaft sei.




netheral schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit anderen Bohrungen? Kann ich den Radi nicht unter jede Blende hängen oder sind es einfach andere Schrauben als andere Radis?



Ich weiß nicht genau was damit war.
Jemand hatte im Support-Thread was zu den Bohrungen gefragt.
Such' mal danach, ich will jetzt auch keinen Blödsinn daher reden.



netheral schrieb:


> Der Radi soll ja sonst nicht schlecht sein. Und 150 Tacken sind nunmal 150 Tacken.



Der Feser ist top.
Ich bin total überzeugt von dem Teil. bei mir kommt nur noch TFC/Feser ins Haus 

150 Euronen sind aber ganz schön happig, das stimmt schon.
Die Frage ist wohl ob Du nicht vielleicht lieber noch ein, zwei Wochen wartest und auf Nummer sicher gehst.

Wenn aber Leute hier sagen, dass die XSPCs auch gut sind, lass Dich nicht abhalten.


----------



## Parnshion (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicherlich sind die RX auch sehr gut, hat Bundy ja bewiesen. Liegt teilweise noch vor TFC. Wäre demnach also auch keine Fehlinvestition oder so. Nur, den Forum nach heißt es, dass hin und wieder Exemplare gäben, die nicht so gut verarbeitet sind. Ansonsten kannst du ruhig die nehmen. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, aber die haben wohl UNC-Schraubgewinde, während TFC M3-Schraubgewinde haben. 
Ich für mein Teil, sehe es wie Nuc, ......wenn schon denn schon  TFC  Hab gleich 4 davon


----------



## netheral (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde nochmal drüber nachdenken. Es wird jetzt auf jeden Fall ein Quad. Wenn ich die Zukunftssicherheit haben kann, warum dann also nicht? Ins Case passen die Radis ja ohne Probleme.

Vielleicht nehme ich wirklich den TFC mit S-Flex. Die Lüfter sind ja sehr gut und hochwertig. Außerdem sollen sie mit das Leiseste auf dem Markt sein, nahe an den Multiframes. Könnte die dann sicher mit aktueller Konfig schön auf 5V laufen lassen.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie würden die temps aussehen,wenn ich mir einen wasserkühler mit feiner struktur( sowas in etwa: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...962030-v-chuckys-kruemmelkiste-sockel-am2.jpg )kaufe und mir dann selbst aus plexiglas ne düsenplatte machen würde??


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird niemand beantworten können, ohne das ihm eine Strömungsanalyse vorliegt. Wenn du Spaß daran hast, teste es doch einfach.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso hat ich ganz vergessen:mein aktueller cpu-kühler ist ein zalman zmwb3 gold.den durchfluss kann ich leider nicht messen,weil ich kein sensor dafür habe.aber würden sich die temps verbessern??


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss ist nur eine Größe, die dort mit einspielt - und das zu einem sehr geringen Anteil. Bei einer Düsenplatte geht es vielmehr um das gezielte Beschleunigen des Mediums und auch um das Schaffen von Turbulenzen, die - bei entsprechender Konstruktion - eben auch dafür sorgen können, dass die Temperaturen sinken. All das ist aber kein Garant. Hier kannst du nur testen, eine wirklich treffende Aussage kann man nicht machen.

Solltest du dir die Arbeit machen, so achte darauf, dass die Bohrungen der Düsenplatte direkt über einem Kreuz auf das Kupfer treffen. Durch den senkrechten, stark beschleunigten Aufprall des Mediums kannst du so die Turbulenzen besser ausnutzen ...aber Theorie und Praxis sind soooo verschieden.

Die Temperaturen können sich zum positiven, aber auch zum negativen ändern.


----------



## Sh33p82 (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne dumme Frage zwischendurch, gab es hier nicht mal nen Thread vom A-C Shop wo man fragen stellen konnte etc?!
Ist der verschwunden??


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt dafür ein neues Unterforum:
Supportforum: Hersteller und Onlineshops - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## MetallSimon (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne der wurde verschoben
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/supportforum-hersteller-und-onlineshops/175

mist der war schneller


----------



## Sh33p82 (27. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow, fixe Antwort!! Danke!!


----------



## Parnshion (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand helfen oder hat irgendein Vorschlag für mich??? Möchte ein Sandwich mit 2 Radi und ein Lüfter dazwischen...weiß aber nicht wie ich die Schrauben befestigen kann, weil der Spalt zwischen den Lüfter ist sehr sehr klein... ein Bild von den Konzept ist unten.
Danke euch schon mal


----------



## Equilibrium (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt abgewinkelte Schraubenzieher, oder mit Inbusschrauben arbeiten.


----------



## derLordselbst (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Obwohl ich leider noch keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlung habe, würde ich spontan an passend abgelängte Gewindestangen und Muttern denken. Entweder das ganze nur von Außen fixieren oder bei den Lüftern an der Innenseite der Befestigungsstege je eine Mutter setzen.

Oder mit diesen hier, obwohl das Sandwich dann wohl ziemlich wabbelig wird:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ts/XTHERMAL-SILICON-PINS-4-Stueck::10733.html
Die kann man auch aus den verwinkelsten Ecken stramm ziehen.


----------



## Xandrus (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parnshion dir ist bekannt das du dann weniger Leistung hast als mit einem Radi?


----------



## Parnshion (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Equi
Das ist eine Möglichkeit, Inbus. Bei abgewinkelte Schraubenzieher glaube ich nicht dass die sowas kleines haben. Schau ich mal nachher im Bauhaus nach. Danke dir 
Edit: Ich schaue mal ob ich Inbusschrauben als M3 x 5mm bekomme, hoffe die haben sowas.

@Lord
Die Idee ist gut, aber unmöglich, weil man sowohl Muttern als auch Schrauben nicht unter den Radi rein bekommt. Und mit den Entkoppler schon gar nicht. Wenn dann nur mit Mehrweg Plastiknieten, dann muss ich aber den radi aufbohren und die Schraubgewinde sind futsch, das will ich nur im äußersten Fall.

@Xandus
Ja, das ist mir durchaus bewußt, hab aber oben über den oberen radi nochmal eine Lüfterreihen. Also Lüfter -> Radi -> Lüfter -> Radi.


----------



## Xandrus (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah gut wobe ich wenns möglich ist die radis lieber getrennt verbaun würde so das beide frischluft bekommen!


----------



## Parnshion (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, den Grund warum ich es so verbauen will, den willst/kannst du nicht wissen. Würde auch lieber einzeln verbauen, aber geht wohl schlecht wenn du single, dual, triple und quad...und auch noch von TFC....intern verbauen willst


----------



## Xandrus (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uiui da hast aber was vor nicht schlecht


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hab vor an meinem Radi (ne umgebaute TT Symphony) neue Lüfter zu montieren, hab mir die ausgesucht. Was haltet ihr von denen? Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Everest UCEV12 - 120mm Blue LED


----------



## Xandrus (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da braucht man schon mehr Informationen... was ist dir wichtig Preis, Optik, Luftdurchsatz oder Lautstärke?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Optik bling bling, weil LED. Soll ja den Gesamteindruck der Symphony entsprechen. 
Lautstärke so gering wie geht, Preis egal und Airflow so gut wie möglich. Ist doch selbstredend. 
Hab mir da ja auch schon welche ausgesucht, wollte halt nur ne Meinung von anderen Usern bekommen. Vielleicht hat die ja auch schon einer und kann mir die empfehlen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Xandrus (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab leider nur Noisblocker verbaut aber die Enermax sollen wohl mit die besten sein wenns um bling bling geht!


----------



## Equilibrium (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber die Enermax Apollish sehen mehr nach bling bling aus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Xandrus
Ja leise und genügend (naja genug kann man nie haben) Airflow haben se denn auch. Welche haste denn die XL1 oder XL2?


----------



## derLordselbst (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu den Enermax kannst Du hier bei mir einiges nachlesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...euchtend-geht-das-mit-enermax.html#post774810


----------



## Xandrus (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die XL 2 aber die Drehzahl nutz ich nie... daher hab ich mir die mit 900 RPM bestellt die kommen ja ende September!


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@derLordselbst
Goiler Test - Respekt!

 Hmm is ja meine Auswahl doch net so gut. Werd wohl auf LED verzichten und mir auch Noiseblocker bestellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Lord
> Die Idee ist gut, aber unmöglich, weil man sowohl Muttern als auch Schrauben nicht unter den Radi rein bekommt.



Der Radi sollte dabei kein Problem sein - ob du nun eine Schraube oder ein Ende Gewindestange reinschraubst, bleibt sich gleich. Der Vorteil bei einer Gewindestange: Sie hat keinen Kopf. D.h. du bestückst den einen Radi mit Gewindestangen-stückchen in den Lüfterbefestigungen (den anderen kannst du ganz normal mit Schrauben am Lüfter befestigen) und steckst ihn dann auf den Lüfter. Anschließend schraubst Muttern auf die in den Lüfterrahmen ragenden Stangen -> fertig.
(In der Praxis könne es aber verdammt eng mit M3 Muttern im Rahmen werden  )


----------



## Parnshion (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ryuven, nachdem ich dein Beitrag 3mal gelesen habe und den von derLordselbst nochmal angeschaut, hab ich endlich verstanden was ihr meint, und ja, könnte wirklich so gehen. Mit Gewindestangen meinst du jetzt sowas ähnliches wie eine Schraube aber eben ohne Kopf ja? Und du meinst wenn ich es dann anschließend mit Muttern am Lüfter befestige, dass es dann auch hält? Und was meinst du mit "könnte eng werden im Rahmen"?

btw: Weißt jemand wo ich einen Quad-Radi-Schablone herbekomme? Könnte theoretisch auch aus den Triple-Schablone bei AT einen Quad zeichnen, dachte aber gibt vielleicht irgendwo schon fertige  Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## Digger (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hui heute kam mein AE an  

erkennt die aquasuite dass ich beide produkte angeschlossen habe über inter-usb ?
muss ich iwie so ein aquabus kabel kaufen ?

edit sagt, natürlich geht es noch um das poweradjust, was ich schon hier habe 
also erkennt die Aquasuite selbstständig, dass ich beide geräte habe ?


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ihr mir auch gestern so super weiterhelfen könntet: 4 (sorry) kurze Frage zu den XSPC Radiatoren:

- Die Radis haben ja M4-Gewinde: Gibts da auch "schöne" Schrauben, um die Geschichte an einer Blende befestigen kann, ohne dass es nach Pfusch aussieht?

- Passen die Blenden überhaupt zum Radi? Eigentlich schon, oder? Lüfter sind ja genormt und die Lüfter ja quasi immer "dicht zusammen".

- Ich habe gelesen, dass es zwei Sorten von Schrauben gibt: Lange für Lüfter und kurze, um den Radi am Case zu befestigen. Kann man die Lüfterschrauben einfach für die befestigung nehmen?
Ich dachte an folgendes

=== CASEDECKEL ===
[ ^ ] LÜFTER [  ^ ]
llllllllllllllllll RADI llllllllllllllll

- Kann man beliebige M4-Schrauben benutzen, wenn man sie auf die richtige Länge kürzt oder direkt so kauft?


----------



## maschine (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> - Die Radis haben ja M4-Gewinde: Gibts da auch "schöne" Schrauben, um die Geschichte an einer Blende befestigen kann, ohne dass es nach Pfusch aussieht?


M4? Auf der AT-Seite steht doch M3? Naja jedenfalls wenn du "schöne" Schrauben suchst wende dich an Niels  Schrauben | MDPC Verbinder | MDPC-X Deutschland


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger schon mal was von Anleitung gehört bezüglich des aquabuskabels? 



> erkennt die aquasuite dass ich beide produkte angeschlossen habe über inter-usb ?


Sollte sie, eventuell ist ne Einstellung von Nöten. sonst wäre es ja sinnlos.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö die XSPC Radis haben keine metrischen Gewinde sondern UNC 6-32 (12 (bei Triple)x 30mm & 4x 6mm).

*EDIT:* scheiss nicht vorhandenen Doppelpostzusammenführung.

*EDIT2:*


> - Ich habe gelesen, dass es zwei Sorten von Schrauben gibt: Lange für Lüfter und kurze, um den Radi am Case zu befestigen. Kann man die Lüfterschrauben einfach für die befestigung nehmen?


Warum sollte das nicht gehen, solange die Schrauben lang genug sind.


----------



## Parnshion (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, wenn du TFC nimmst, musst du da nix mehr dazu kaufen, bei denen liegt 3 verschiedene Schraubenlänge bei. Hab bisher nur TFC und BlackIce gehabt, beiden haben M3 Schrauben und kein M4


----------



## Digger (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Digger schon mal was von Anleitung gehört bezüglich des aquabuskabels?
> 
> 
> Sollte sie, eventuell ist ne Einstellung von Nöten. sonst wäre es ja sinnlos.



nee, ich hab ja in der AE-anleitung nichts dazu gefunden...
ich hätte gedacht, dass ich dann vllt nur ein usb kabel brauche


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnshion dafür kostet der TFC aber locker 20€ mehr.

@Digger ja USB intern reicht aus. Aquabus ist nur ne Alternative wenn kein interner USB mehr frei ist. Das Aquabuskabel ist ein 3 Pin female auf female Kabel.


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm stimmt, da steht M3 für Lüfter. Ich habe ja eh vor, den Radi mit schrauben durch die Lüfter oben am Case aufzuhängen. Also kann ich mir doch quasi aus allen M3 Schrauben mit der passenden Länge die schönsten aussuchen?

Oder befestigt man die Dinger idr. anders am Gehäusedeckel? Habe ein Tut von AC-Berlin gesehen, in dem der Radi exakt so eingebaut wird:

- > Blende -> Casedeckel, die Radis hängen am Deckel und die Schrauben gehen durch die Lüfter, Lüfter durch den Radi ziehend und rausblasend.

Also brauche ich M3 Schrauben?

Zum TFC: Eigentlich würde ich lieber den XSPC nehmen, da er ja etwas bessere Leistung hat und auch noch günstiger ist. Außerdem soll er insgesamt kompakter als andere Quads sein. 3 Argumente gegen TFC in meinen Augen.

Btw: Wenn einige von mangelhafter Gewindeverarbeitung reden: Kann mir das Ding im Gehäuse durch das Eigengewicht runterkommen?

Zu den Schrauben von MDPC-X: Genau die habe ich heute Nachmittag geordert.  Damit wird bald die Hw festgeschraubt in meinem Case: Wenn schon 1x edel, dann richtig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral mit M3 Schrauben wirst du beim XSPC RX Radis nix reißen können.  Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü***Quatsch***Thread


----------



## Digger (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Digger ja USB intern reicht aus. Aquabus ist nur ne Alternative wenn kein interner USB mehr frei ist. Das Aquabuskabel ist ein 3 Pin female auf female Kabel.


alles klar danke 

komisch finde ich nur, dass die abstandshalter von meinem PA zu kurz sind, damit ich das ding auf mein AE schrauben kann 
bei l0cke passt es 

@netheral
falls du im luxx unterwegs sein solltest, dann wende ich mal an L4M4 !
der kann eig fast alle schrauben besorgen, schwarz, lang, kurz, m3, m4 usw


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @netheral mit M3 Schrauben wirst du beim XSPC RX Radis nix reißen können.  Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü***Quatsch***Thread


Ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei oder ich bin heute echt nicht auf der Höhe: Auf AT steht, dass der Radi M3 Gewinde für die Lüfter hat.

Und genau daran wollte ich den Radi befestigen:

Die Schrauben sollen dabei von oben durch die Löcher der Blende, durch die Lüfter und dann in den Radiator gehen.

Wenn die Lüftergewinde ja M3 sind würden die Schrauben ja M3 sein müssen.

Oder stehe ich total auf dem Schlauch?

Ich weiss auch ehrlichgesagt nicht, wo ich noch mehr Infos finde:
Ob die Blende mit dem Radi kompatibel ist - ich weiss es nicht.
Welche Schrauben ich nehme - ich weiss es nicht.
Ob die Gewinde das Aushalten - ich weiss es nicht...

Stehe ehrlichgesagt derzeit wie der Ochse vorm Berg und bin verunsicherter als je zuvor, was Radiatoren betrifft. Warum können bei sowas nicht die Gewinde genormt sein? Ich brauche ja auch nicht für jede Festplatte besondere Schrauben oder für jedes Slotblech. 


So habe ich mir die Befestigung ursprünglich gedacht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und laut AT hat der Radi M3 Gewinde für die Lüfterschrauben.

BTW: Mit der Radiblende meine ich folgendes: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...e-Quad--480---Bricky-schwarz-beschichtet.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Auf AT steht, dass der Radi M3 Gewinde für die Lüfter hat.


Ja und? Ist ne Falschangabe! XSPC - Performance PC Cooling



> Welche Schrauben ich nehme - ich weiss es nicht.


Schrauben sind für alle Lüfter immer genügend dabei. Du schraubst die Blende komplett mit allen 16 Schrauben durch die 4 Lüfter in den Radi.



> Die Schrauben sollen dabei von oben durch die Löcher der Blende, durch die Lüfter und dann in den Radiator gehen.


Wie gesagt solange die Schrauben lang genug sind und ddas richtige Gewinde haben geht das.



> Wenn die Lüftergewinde ja M3 sind würden die Schrauben ja M3 sein müssen.


die mmeisten Lüfter haben kein Gewinde. Sondern in eigentlich nur der Radi (mit diversen Ausnahmen)



> Ob die Blende mit dem Radi kompatibel ist - ich weiss es nicht.


Ist kompatibel zu fast allen Radis mit 15mm Lochabstand, ausser zu den alten Thermochill Radis oder dem TFC Monsta.



> Ob die Gewinde das Aushalten - ich weiss es nicht...


Sollten sie. 



> Stehe ehrlichgesagt derzeit wie der Ochse vorm Berg und bin verunsicherter als je zuvor, was Radiatoren betrifft. Warum können bei sowas nicht die Gewinde genormt sein? Ich brauche ja auch nicht für jede Festplatte besondere Schrauben oder für jedes Slotblech.


Sind halt Briten.  XSPC wechselt öfters mal die Gewinde (siehe XSPC Main)


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Letzte Frage, bevor ich nerve ^^ Falls ich es nicht jetzt schon tue: Was auch immer für Schrauben in das Ding kommen: Kann man die auch auf dem freien Markt kaufen? Vielleicht mit einem passenden Kopf für Imbusschrauben? Ich möchte da nicht so "Holzschraubenoptik" auf dem Dach haben. oO

Darum geht es mir letztendlich. Ein bisschen Lack dransprühen kann ich notfalls selber.

BTW: Warum haben AT so viele Falschangaben? Die Blende aus meinem Link hat den falschen Text (nicht 140mm Lüfter sondern 120) und dann der Radi mit den M3 Schrauben... AT ist doch eigentlich ein guter Shop, aber auf die Angaben verlasse ich mich nicht nochmal, bevor ich sie mit den Herstellerangaben verglichen habe.. Oo


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kann man die auch auf dem freien Markt kaufen? Vielleicht mit einem passenden Kopf für Imbusschrauben? Ich möchte da nicht so "Holzschraubenoptik" auf dem Dach haben. oO


Öhm das sind UNC 6-32 Schrauben. Find mal welche mit min 40mm Gewinde, das ist fast unmöglich oder sauteuer. Da glaube ich kaum das du 30mm UNC 6-32 Schrauben mit Imbus finden wirst. Einzigste möglichkeit die UNC Gewinde auf M4 aufscheiden.



> Warum haben AT so viele Falschangaben?


Weil der Hersteller einfach ne neue Revision rausbringt etc. Zum Beispiel bei den RX Radis die M3 besser verkaufen als UNC Gewinde.  AT und auch andere Shops kontrollieren nicht jede neue Lieferung auf Übereinstimmung mit ihrer Beschreibung/Bildern. Fehler können passieren diese können auch bei At genannt werde, die werden dann relativ schnell verbessert.


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt bin ich auf den Tipp gestoßen, einfach ein M4-Gewinde in den Radiator zu schneiden. Was ist davon zu halten? Dann könnte ich theoretisch jede beliebige M4 Schraube benutzen, die sich auftreiben lässt.

Kann man das per Hand (Bohrmaschine) so sauber hinbekommen, dass es hält und vor allem ohne den Radi dabei zu töten?
Dann wäre der XSPC fast mir.

Sorry dass ich so viele Fragen stelle, aber ich bin echt noch ein absoluter Neuling.

Danke übrigens für die zahlreichen top Antworten. So langsam klärt sich bei mir der Schleier.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Jetzt bin ich auf den Tipp gestoßen, einfach ein M4-Gewinde in den Radiator zu schneiden. Was ist davon zu halten? Dann könnte ich theoretisch jede beliebige M4 Schraube benutzen, die sich auftreiben lässt.


Wie bist du den jetzt daran gekommen??? Aber nicht weil du meinen letzten Post gelesen hast oder?  Ja theoretisch kannst du dann jede M4er Schraube nehmen.



> Kann man das per Hand (Bohrmaschine) so sauber hinbekommen, dass es hält und vor allem ohne den Radi dabei zu töten?


Von Hand ja, aber mit der Bohrmaschine könnte es sein das du den Radi beschädigst.


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt doch schonmal sehr gut.

Den Tipp habe ich von Dexgo.de, wo ich ein Review zu den Thermochil Radis gefunden habe. Da stand, dass man die Bohrungen für selbstschneidende 6-32 Schrauben mit einem Gewindeschneider zu M4 ausbauen kann, um dann jede M4 Schraube zu benutzen. Halten wird es wohl, ca. 3 - 4 KG werden hier ja von 16 Schrauben gehalten.

Denke ich nehme den XSPC. Oder einen einfachen MagiCool, die entscheidung steht noch aus. Mit 2 - 3 ° mehr kann ich dann doch wieder leben. Obwohl: Wer einmal "billig" kauft, kauft bekanntlich 2x. Ob 30 Euro es bei einer 400-Euro-Wakü jetzt noch raushauen weiss der Geier. ^^

Danke für deine Hilfe!  Ich denke, jetzt weiss ich die Richtung wieder.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo schlecht ist der Magicool Xtreme Quad aber auch nicht.


----------



## netheral (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke auch, dass sie idr. die selbe HW kühlen können. Der Magicool wird nur 3 - 4 ° wärmeres Wasser liefern als der XSPC oder TFC. Ich muss noch überlegen, ob ich bereit bin, diesen Preis zu zahlen. Einen Gewindeschneider habe ich trotzdem heute gekauft. Die 10 Euro für Wendeisen und Schneide sind gut angelegt, vor allem, da ich vor habe, eine Midplate auf Alurohr zu platzieren. So kann ich sehr einfach ein M4 oder M3 Gewinde schneiden und damit die Platte befestigen.

WaKü kommt dann, sobald ende September wieder Geld da ist. Diesen Monat ging alles für Sleeve, Nieten, Schrauben, Werkzeug und bald für die Pulverbeschichtung über den Jordan.

Nachtrag: Ich habe mit meinem M4-Schneider in einen Blechrest von einem alten 40-Euro Case in eine der 3mm Nietöffnungen ein M4 Gewinde geschnitten. Ist zwar nicht 100% gerade geworden, aber dafür zu 95%. Selbst bei dem <1 mm Blech kann man gut eine M4 Schraube eindrehen und sogar daran ziehen, sie hält. Somit dürfte es mir jetzt egal sein, ob mein Radi Gewinde hat oder selbstschneidende Schrauben braucht. Nach 10 Min hat er M4.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schon gesagt in dem Aluminiumrahmen des RX360 habe ich mir auch M4 Gewinde (von Hand) reinschneiden lassen. Der Typ war am Anfang auch skeptisch ob das bei dem dünnen Material klappt.


----------



## netheral (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Scheint ja gut zu klappen.  Wenn es bei so einem bescheuerten 40 Euro Case (Sunbeam BlingBlingmist, ja, da stand ich mal dranf ^^) schon klappt (ich konnte die Schraube auch mit Gewalt nicht aus dem Gewinde ziehen).

Ich glaube ich werde mir jetzt den MagiCool kaufen. Vielleicht tausche ich den Wunschagb gegen einen XSPC (der passiv mitkühlt). Das Ding gefällt mir immer mehr. Und laut Gerüchten soll er wirklich minimale Tempverbesserungen bringen.


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist aber wirklich nur minimal  nen AGB ist nur ne Optik Sache!


----------



## netheral (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, dass der 5° bringt ist ja auch nur ein Traumschloss. Aber von 1 - 2 ° bei nicht extrem heizenden Komponenten habe ich schon gehört. 

Und da er optisch, qualitativ sowie preislich ganz gewaltiges Kino ist: Warum nicht? Wenn er nur 10 Watt an Abwärme schafft sind es trotzdem 10 Watt. Ich wette mit beleuchteten Acrylglasteilen sieht das Teil einfach nur episch aus.

Und er erhöht optisch die durch die Kombi von Schwarz-Rot bereits gegebene Branchialität nochmal durch seine Kühleroptik. Sieht einfach irgendwie mächtig aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese 1-2° schafft das Ding aber auch nur mit Frischluft.  Intern würde er wieder die anderen Komponenten bzw die Luft unnötig erwärmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Ryuven, nachdem ich dein Beitrag 3mal gelesen habe und den von derLordselbst nochmal angeschaut, hab ich endlich verstanden was ihr meint, und ja, könnte wirklich so gehen. Mit Gewindestangen meinst du jetzt sowas ähnliches wie eine Schraube aber eben ohne Kopf ja?



Jup. Gibts von M3 aufwärts in quasi jedem Baumarkt als Meterware - ein lange Metallstab, Gewinde auf ganzer Länger. Einfach die benötigte Länge absägen.



> Und du meinst wenn ich es dann anschließend mit Muttern am Lüfter befestige, dass es dann auch hält? Und was meinst du mit "könnte eng werden im Rahmen"?



Damit meine ich, dass die Mutter natürlich noch um das Gewinde rumpassen muss. D.h. wenn du den Stab durch die Löcher im Rahmen geführt hast, muss er noch einen gewissen Abstand zum Kernbereich des Lüfters haben. (also den Teil des Rahmens, der den eigentlichen Lüfter ummantelt).



netheral schrieb:


> - Die Radis haben ja M4-Gewinde: Gibts da auch "schöne" Schrauben, um die Geschichte an einer Blende befestigen kann, ohne dass es nach Pfusch aussieht?



Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich persönlich finde z.B. V4A Rundkopf, Inbus sehr hübsch wie es sie bei mir im Baumarkt oder im Lieferumfang eines CPU-Heatkillers als M4 gibt.

Wie aber bereits erwähnt: I.d.R. haben die Dinger UNF6-32 (das gleiche, wie in Festplatten) und dafür konnte ich bei einer Suche nirgendwo diesseits des großen Teichs Schrauben in beliebiger Länge finden, geschweige denn hübsche.



> - Passen die Blenden überhaupt zum Radi? Eigentlich schon, oder? Lüfter sind ja genormt und die Lüfter ja quasi immer "dicht zusammen".



Die alten Thermochill sind nach wie vor die einzigen, die die Lüfter mit Abstand positioniert haben.



> - Ich habe gelesen, dass es zwei Sorten von Schrauben gibt: Lange für Lüfter und kurze, um den Radi am Case zu befestigen. Kann man die Lüfterschrauben einfach für die befestigung nehmen?



Hängt immer vom Spielraum beim Radi (d.h. wieviel Abstand zwischen Gewinden und Lamellen ist) und der Gehäuseblechstärke ab. Die Schraube muss halt noch bis ins Gewinde reichen, darf aber oft nicht mehr als 3-4mm länger sein.



> - Kann man beliebige M4-Schrauben benutzen, wenn man sie auf die richtige Länge kürzt oder direkt so kauft?



'türlich kann man beliebige M4 Schrauben in M4 Gewinden nutzen (das ist der Sinn von Normen) und kürzen kann man die auch.



netheral schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei oder ich bin heute echt nicht auf der Höhe: Auf AT steht, dass der Radi M3 Gewinde für die Lüfter hat.



Im AT Support-Thread war mal die Rede, dass man sich um eine Lösung bemüht, aber ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass der Art genau festgelegt wurde (M3? M4? UNF6-32 Schrauben ins Programm?), geschweige denn, dass es eine Erfolgsmeldung gegeben hätte.
Gelegentlich wurde aber erwähnt, dass man M3 Schrauben nehmen soll...

K.A., ob das geht. Die Gewinde haben ähnliche Durchmesser, aber unterschiedliche Steigungen. Wenn es nur 1-2 Windungen in weichem Material sind, drückt die Schraube sich das vielleicht selbst hin.



> Ich weiss auch ehrlichgesagt nicht, wo ich noch mehr Infos finde:
> Ob die Blende mit dem Radi kompatibel ist - ich weiss es nicht.
> Welche Schrauben ich nehme - ich weiss es nicht.
> Ob die Gewinde das Aushalten - ich weiss es nicht...



Im Zweifelsfall immer den Händler anmailen, der soll es schließlich im Zweifelsfall zurücknehmen 



> Ich brauche ja auch nicht für jede Festplatte besondere Schrauben oder für jedes Slotblech.



Aber z.T. schon für Mainboard-Abstandshalter 




netheral schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auf den Tipp gestoßen, einfach ein M4-Gewinde in den Radiator zu schneiden. Was ist davon zu halten? Dann könnte ich theoretisch jede beliebige M4 Schraube benutzen, die sich auftreiben lässt.
> 
> Kann man das per Hand (Bohrmaschine) so sauber hinbekommen, dass es hält und vor allem ohne den Radi dabei zu töten?
> Dann wäre der XSPC fast mir.



Fürs Kernlochbohren wirst du einen Bohrmaschienenständer brauchen. In Blech muss sowas zwar nicht 100% gerade sein, weil das Material später nachgeben kann - aber das Risiko, ein paar mm zu tief reinzutschen und den Radiator zu beschädigen, ist einfach zu groß.
Das Schneiden selbst macht man bei den Dimensionen bitte von Hand


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Gelegentlich wurde aber erwähnt, dass man M3 Schrauben nehmen soll...
> K.A., ob das geht. Die Gewinde haben ähnliche Durchmesser, aber unterschiedliche Steigungen. Wenn es nur 1-2 Windungen in weichem Material sind, drückt die Schraube sich das vielleicht selbst hin.


Funktioniert nur bedingt. Bei mir sind zwei M3 Schrauben ohne Einwirkung aus dem UNC Gewinde auf die Graka gerutscht. 

netheral nimmt jetzt den Magicool Xtreme Quad.


----------



## derLordselbst (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnishon:
ruyven hat ja jetzt schon erklärt, was Gewindestangen sind. 

Im Grunde brauchst Du auch keine Muttern in der Mitte, wenn Du von beiden Seiten mit Muttern fixierst (evtl. mit selbstsichernden, dann kann Dein Sandwich auf keinen Fall auseinanderfallen).


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral

Von welchem AGB hast Du denn gesprochen?
Hab da grad kein Bild vor Augen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann Gewindestangen in aller Regel nicht durch einen Radiator durchschieben, man kann sie nur in die Lüftergewinde reindrehen - die Fixierungsmutter folgt dann aber ebenfalls auf der Lüfterseite, d.h. beim Sandwich innen.


----------



## Digger (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke er redet von dem hier :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 150mm Passive Aluminium silver XSPC 150mm Passive Aluminium silver 45188


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, Digger 

Wow, die Teile sehen mal echt heiß aus... erst recht in schwarz


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Guys,

Ich suche Lüfter für einen Radi mit genug Durchzugskraft. Habt Ihr da eine Idee welche mann nehmen kann?


----------



## Digger (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ equi
frag mal bundy, 
der bereitet mal wieder einen lüftertest vor 
unter anderem mit den nagelneuen (noch nicht erhältlichen) Noiseblockern


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja Noisblocker stehen nicht grad für Durchzugskraft. Aber Danke für den tipp


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wofür brauchst denn die Durchzugskraft, Equilibrium?

Stimmt da irgendwas nicht?


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst denn die Durchzugskraft, Equilibrium?
> 
> Stimmt da irgendwas nicht?


 

sagen wir´s mal so ein paar Reserven in der Hinterhand schaden nicht. Werden ja eh runter geregelt.


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> @ equi
> frag mal bundy,
> der bereitet mal wieder einen lüftertest vor
> unter anderem mit den nagelneuen (noch nicht erhältlichen) Noiseblockern



bundy soll ma lieber den quad radi test fertig machen xD ich vermute mal er macht beide tests gleichzeitig


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind denn die 1600er S-Flex nichts für Dich?


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm die wären ´ne Option!? Weißt  Du zufällig ob die Laufgeräusche im unteren Drehzahlbereich machen, oder ander macken?


----------



## Digger (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> naja Noisblocker stehen nicht grad für Durchzugskraft. Aber Danke für den tipp


die neuen sollen aber dafür optimiert sein 
die wurden in zusammenarbeit mit den hardwareluxx-usern entwickelt
(da läuft auch eine sammel-vor-bestellung inkl rabatt)

@nucleus,
naja man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, die 1200er reichen auch, da gibts noch genug reserve 

@ equi : ansonsten () : triebwerke FTW   mit denen haste ordentlich durchzug


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> die neuen sollen aber dafür optimiert sein
> die wurden in zusammenarbeit mit den hardwareluxx-usern entwickelt
> (da läuft auch eine sammel-vor-bestellung inkl rabatt)


 
klingt ja ganz interessant!...bin nur leider nicht im Luxx





Digger schrieb:


> @ equi : ansonsten () : triebwerke FTW  mit denen haste ordentlich durchzug


 

Ja die kosten aber ein Vermögen und sind laut wie sau.

@Digger 
Hast Du etwa welche?


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> hmmm die wären ´ne Option!? Weißt  Du zufällig ob die Laufgeräusche im unteren Drehzahlbereich machen, oder ander macken?



Ne, die 1600er hatte ich noch nicht.
Hab' nur die 1200er.
Hab' mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass die gedrosselte 1600er seien - nagel' mich da aber nicht fest.

Die 1200er hört man voll aufgedreht.
Allerdings sind sie nicht unangenehm... eher ein Rauschen als ein wirklich störendes Geräusch.

Auf 1000rpm muss man recht genau hinhören, damit man sie mitbekommt.

--EDIT--

Und bei 800rpm höre ich nichts mehr 



Digger schrieb:


> @nucleus,
> naja man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, die 1200er reichen auch, da gibts noch genug reserve



Denke ich auch... ich wusste nur nicht, was Equi unter "Reserve" versteht... immerhin wollte er Durchzug


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Equilibrium das hab ich schonma gesagt man kann nicht starken Druck und gleichzeitig Stille erwarten, dass ist Physikalisch unmöglich -.-


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Equilibrium das hab ich schonma gesagt man kann nicht starken Druck und gleichzeitig Stille erwarten, dass ist Physikalisch unmöglich -.-


 
Das ist mir schon klar, aber es gibt Lüfter die nen ganz guten kompromiss eingehen und dazu gehört mit Sicherheit kein TFC Triebwerk.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> klingt ja ganz interessant!...bin nur leider nicht im Luxx


Wie wärs mit einfach anmelden.


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Triebwerke werden übrigens von Noiseblocker gebaut und entwickelt! Runtergeregelt sind sie sicher auch sehr leise! 
Ansonsten haben XL2 bei 100% Last auch genug Luftzug!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einfach anmelden.


 
Witzbold!!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einfach anmelden.


 
Witzbold



			
				Xandrus schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten haben XL2 bei 100% Last auch genug Luftzug!


 
die sehen von den Leistungsdaten auch recht gut aus.

Danke an euch! Da hab ich ja ein paar Kanditaen die ich ausprobieren werde.


€: Sorry for Doublepost I-net hatte nen aussetzer


----------



## Digger (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die triebwerke sind leideer wirklich teuer  aber geregelt sollen die auch leise sein aber trotzdem dicken druck ausüben.

mir fällt grad ein, es gibt ja auch noch diese Xtrema oder wie die heißen... die sind auch dicker als normale 25mm lüfter und üben ordentlich druck aus.

die neuen noiseblocker sollen nach der marktstart (ende september glaub ich) für einen monat exklusiv bei jochen zu kaufen sein, danach auch woanders.



edit : die XL2 sind aber aufgedreht bestimmt recht laut, wenn man die XL1 schon gut hört. und so viel druck haben die leider auch nicht. sind ja eher silentlüfter....


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die xl2 haben übrigens ne Startspannung von so ca, 4V also das recht ordentlich die laufen echt leise und bei 100% wird das Luftgeräusch schon argh laut keine Ahnung wozu man noch mehr braucht...


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> die xl2 haben übrigens ne Startspannung von so ca, 4V also das recht ordentlich die laufen echt leise und bei 100% wird das Luftgeräusch schon argh laut keine Ahnung wozu man noch mehr braucht...


 

Ja das ist richtig. Hab grad mal den Noisblocker und den Triebwerk verglichen. Also von der Lautheit her tun die sich beide nichts. Aber die Fördermenge ist beim Triebwerk etwas besser. Aber für den Preis?!..nee besser nicht.


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Triebwerke sind imho nichts Anderes als die schamlose Ausnutzung unseres Geek-Tums


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine XL2 laufen alle bei 3,5V von alleine an. selbst bei 100% hört man nur ein surren.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Die Triebwerke sind imho nichts Anderes als die schamlose Ausnutzung unseres Geek-Tums


 

..Bahnhof??


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das mit dem Preis ist halt immer so... Bei der Leistungsspitze steigen die Preise halt expotentiell... 
Dadurch das TFC der Auftrageber ist steigt der Preis denk ich nochmal etwas... Noiseblocker will Kohle vedienen und TFC halt auch nochma


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> ..Bahnhof??



Naja... WaKü-Leute sind eh durchgeknallt, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind 
Immer muss was Besseres, Schöneres , Edleres her.
Das nutzt TFC einfach aus, indem sie solche Lüfter fertigen lässt... unfassbar teuer und recht laut.


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wirklich laut sind die Triebwerke aber auch nicht! und die Fertigung wird durch die spezielle Entwicklung schon ihre kosten haben....Richtet sich halt an einen recht kleinen Konsumkreis


----------



## Parnshion (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Triebwerke sind nicht grad gut was P/L angeht. Verstehe nicht wieso TFC so eine Megadicke Lüfter bauen, da die doch eigentlich wissen müssen, dass Wakü-Gemeinde nicht grad gesegnet sind mit Gehäuseplatzangebot. Wenn man mal ein TFC-Radi + Triebwerke nimmt, wo sollt es denn passen?! Die ganzen Hersteller sollen mal eher Gedanke darüber machen möglich dünneren Lüfter zu bauen.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit schmalen lüftern bekommst Du aber keinen vernünftigen Staudruck, weil die Lüfterblätter keinen optimalen Winkel bekommen der aufgrund eines dickeren Rahmens besser wird, da der Winkel zur Nabe steigt und die Blätter mehr Luft befördern können.


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt einige Leute die für ihre Radis grade dicke Lüfter haben wollen! Und wozu sollte TFC Lüfter in Auftrag geben die die gleiche Zielgruppe ansprechen wie die die Noiseblocker selbst baut und diese dann Zwangsweise teurer verkaufen müssen -.-


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> es gibt einige Leute die für ihre Radis grade dicke Lüfter haben wollen! Und wozu sollte TFC Lüfter in Auftrag geben die die gleiche Zielgruppe ansprechen wie die die Noiseblocker selbst baut und diese dann Zwangsweise teurer verkaufen müssen -.-


 

Ich wäre einer von ihnen, aber nicht zu dem Preis!


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noiseblocker + TFC Shrouds sind genauso hoch wie die Triebwerke. Ausserdem verkleinern die Triebwerke oder Lüfter + Shroud den toten Bereich der Lüfter.


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich wäre einer von ihnen, aber nicht zu dem Preis!



ja das ist halt das Problem an der Geschichte die Zielgruppe ist nicht besonders groß... Dadurch steigen halt die Kosten....
Im Wakübereich verdient sich eigentlicht keiner dumm und dämlich... 
Dafür ist der Absatz einfach zu gering... 
Wird ja fast alles nur von kleineren Firmen gefertigt!


----------



## Equilibrium (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da nochmal ein anliegen!

und zwar habe ich jetzt ein zweites Aquero und wollte wissen, ob ich die beide über die Aquasuite steuern kann, oder ob ich eine zweite Aquasuite einrichten muss?


----------



## Xandrus (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu dem Thema kann ich leider nix produktives abgeben, aber ich muss das jetzt loswerden sry!!!
Triebwerke sind dir zu teuer, aber 2 Aquaeros jaja xD was steuerst du damit eigentlich alles schönes?


----------



## Equilibrium (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja ich steuere meine beiden Pumpen, 2 Radis (temperaturabhängig)und sämtliche Lüfter


----------



## RomeoJ (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich hab da nochmal ein anliegen!
> 
> und zwar habe ich jetzt ein zweites Aquero und wollte wissen, ob ich die beide über die Aquasuite steuern kann, oder ob ich eine zweite Aquasuite einrichten muss?



Hey,

jepp kannst du alles mit einer Aquasuite regeln...... ich habe auch 2 Aquero`s...

grtz


----------



## Equilibrium (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> jepp kannst du alles mit einer Aquasuite regeln...... ich habe auch 2 Aquero`s...
> 
> grtz


 

muss man dann ein zweites Profil anlegen,oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## RomeoJ (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..das macht er dann automatisch, sobald du mit dem 2`ten Aquero in den USB Port auf deinem MB angekoppelt hast...

Bei mir sieht das so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..das ist Aquero VF Nummer 1 für system und GraKa...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und das AquerVF 2 für CPU....

...profile kannst du dann seperat für jedes aquero in der aquasuite erstellen...


----------



## Equilibrium (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah I see...Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> hmmm die wären ´ne Option!? Weißt  Du zufällig ob die Laufgeräusche im unteren Drehzahlbereich machen, oder ander macken?



S-Flex kauft man eigentlich, weil sie keine Lagergeräusche haben 
Aber wenn du nicht merklich unter 700rpm willst, sollte bei Slip Streams auch noch das Luftgeräusch überwiegen und in höheren Drehzahlen können die afaik mehr statischen Druck aufbauen.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ne, die 1600er hatte ich noch nicht.
> Hab' nur die 1200er.
> Hab' mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass die gedrosselte 1600er seien - nagel' mich da aber nicht fest.



Zumindest die 800er gelten gemeinhin als 1200er mit integriertem Wiederstand, brauchen i.d.R. auch eine höhere Anlaufspannung als die 1200er.




Parnshion schrieb:


> Die Triebwerke sind nicht grad gut was P/L angeht. Verstehe nicht wieso TFC so eine Megadicke Lüfter bauen, da die doch eigentlich wissen müssen, dass Wakü-Gemeinde nicht grad gesegnet sind mit Gehäuseplatzangebot.



TFC baut dicke Radis, dicke Anschlüsse, dicke Schläuche und das alles zu Preisen, die in keinem Verhältniss zum Leistungsgewinn gegenüber billigen Produkten stehen. Und sie verkaufen das alles sehr, sehr erfolgreich. Wieso also nicht auch mal mit dicken, teuren Lüftern versuchen? 
Wie schon angemerkt: Die Nerds können solchen Angeboten einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen aquaero und aquastream xt


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen aquaero und aquastream xt


Du hast wohl zu viel gebechert.


----------



## Parnshion (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder habt ihr meine Frage in den vorigen Beitrag übersehen oder weißt es tatsächlich keiner....hier nochmal meine Frage, bitte um eine Antwort wenn es gibt: Weißt jemand zufällig wo ich eine fertige QUAD-Radischablone bekomme?
Danke euch schon mal 

@Ryuven u. derLordselbst
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen aquaero und aquastream xt



aquaero = Steuerung für Lüfter und Pumpen etc.

aquastream XT = Wakü-Pumpe

Weißte bescheid!


----------



## Xandrus (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parnshion ich glaub da kommt man nicht so leicht an eine Schablone =( 
Kannst ja vielleicht mal bei nem Hersteller anfragen...


----------



## Nucleus (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gabs solche Schablonen nicht bei Aquatuning zum Ausdrucken?


----------



## Xandrus (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo aber nur single dual und triple.... man könnte sich vielleicht nen triple + single zusammenlegen keine Ahnung wie genau das ist...


----------



## Parnshion (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Jungs. Muss dann wohl oder übel dann doch aus den Schablone von AT mein Quad zusammenbastelt.


----------



## Xandrus (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da vielleicht noch eine Idee keine Ahnung inwiefern das für dich in Frage kommt! Du wirst dir ja sicher eine Blende zum Radi kaufen oder? Wenn ja dann kannst du ja die Radi Blende mehr oder weniger als Vorlage nehmen! Nur halt Paar mm weiter innen Schneiden! Durch die Blende sieht mans ja nicht wie man so gearbeitet hat!


----------



## Parnshion (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, eine Blende werde ich mir auch jeden Fall kaufen, aber nicht um das Geschneidete am zu decken, sondern zweck Radiabdeckung. Danke für den Tipps, denke ich bastele mir eins. Geht schnell, Blende bestelle ich erst zum Schluss, heißt, muss noch lange drauf warten.


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh man schäm und in die ecke stell, allerdings sagt mir aquaero nicht soo viel ich nutz den aquasuit wo ist denn da der unterschied?


----------



## Nucleus (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> [...]allerdings sagt mir aquaero nicht soo viel ich nutz den aquasuit wo ist denn da der unterschied?



Das aquaero ist ein Gerät, die aquasuite ist eine Software, mit der man z.B. das aquaero steuern kann.

Kannst Du mir/uns bitte nen kleinen Gefallen tun und Satzzeichen verwenden?

Ist nämlich ansonsten recht anstrengend Deine Beiträge zu lesen...


----------



## Klutten (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Danke Jungs. Muss dann wohl oder übel dann doch aus den Schablone von AT mein Quad zusammenbastelt.



Wenn der Lochabstand zwischen den einzelnen Lüftern nicht größer als der Standard ist, kann ich dir morgen eine Schablone posten. Ich habe gerade eine für nen Tripple-Radi gezeichnet, da brauch ich also nur einen weiteren Lüfter drankopieren.

Welches Dateiformat benötigst du? DXF oder DWG sind primär möglich, PDF ebenfalls, da allerdings ohne Garantie auf die richtige Skalierung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller!

Da guck ma hier aquaero und mit deiner aquasuite-Software kann das Teil dann unter Windows einstellen, wie übrigens alle USB-Geräte von Aqua Computer.​


----------



## Parnshion (31. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Klutten
Das wäre super. Da ich grad nicht weiß was DXF und DWG für Dateien sind, wäre ich für eine PDF-datei dir sehr sehr dankbar.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sonst versuch es doch mal mit einer Herstelleranfrage z.B. bei Phobya oder Bitspower, etc. Vielleicht können die dir was bereitstellen?


----------



## Parnshion (31. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kennst doch die ganzen Hersteller,.... bis du eine Antwort bekommst, sind wahrscheinlich schon paar Woche vergangen, wenns überhaupt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei manchen ist das wirklich der Fall, dass es sehr lange dauert oder die gar nicht antworten! Aber ich war durchaus zufrieden bei meinen letzten Anfragen 
Ich versuche mal was in Erfahrung zu bringen...
 Edit:*
@parnshion:*ist in Arbeit mit der Schablone, falls du Sie überhaupt noch brauchst!?

Wer hat das Poweramp von Aquacomputer im Einsatz?


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Klutten
> Das wäre super. Da ich grad nicht weiß was DXF und DWG für Dateien sind, wäre ich für eine PDF-datei dir sehr sehr dankbar.



Sry, habe dich vergessen. -.- Versuche es so schnell als möglich.


----------



## Parnshion (1. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Klutten u. In-Vino
Ich danke euch beiden. Und ja, brauche es immer noch, sonst erleidet mein PC leider Stillstand  

btw. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich den TFC Quadblende herkomme? Hab alle möglichen Shops in De durchgestöbert, leider kein Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@Parnshion:*
So, habe nur folgenden Link für dich: TFC Xchanger 480. Ich hoffe, dass du was damit anfangen kannst!? Habe ich von Jolo...


----------



## Parnshion (2. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@In-Vino
Ich weiss nicht ob ich so ausdrucken kann. Ich versuche mal später das ganze mal zu vergrößern und zu drucken. Hoffe es klappt. Danke dir


----------



## bundymania (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn jemand gerade nen Triple- oder Quad Radi kaufen möchte, bekommt er die Lüfter Quasi gratis dazu - find ich guuuuut 

TFC xChanger und Nexus Spezial! - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide


----------



## Parnshion (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verpasse immer sowas


----------



## netheral (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze frage mal wieder^^. Soll ich für 10mm PS-Tüllen lieber 16/10 Schlauch oder welchen mit etwas kleinerem Innendurchmesser wählen?
Schellen kommen auf jeden Fall drauf, ohne ists mir selbst mit PS zu unsicher.


----------



## Digger (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du brauchst auf keinen fall kleinere tüllen !
du wirst es so schon nicht einfach haben die schläuche drauf zu machen.

und du wirst auch sehen, dass du keine schellen brauchen wirst


----------



## Nucleus (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, aber wenn die 16/10er Schläuche erst mal auf den 13er Tüllen sind, sitzen sie bomben fest.

Sitzen die 12er oder 11er auch noch so gut?

War nämlich pervers schwierig, selbst mit kochend heißem Wasser, die Schläuche auf den 13er zu bekommen...


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf 10mm PS tüllen hält ein Schlauch mit 10mm ID bestens. Weil die 10mm PS Tülle oben ca 11mm breit ist. Da braucht man zusätzlich Absicherung. 
Wann schnallen es die, die nach fragen und sie von mehreren die die PS Tüllen im Einsatz haben die bestätigung bekommen? 

EDIT: 





> Da braucht man zusätzlich Absicherung.


Natürlich braucht man *KEINE* Absicherung.


----------



## netheral (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Auf 10mm PS tüllen hält ein Schlauch mit 10mm ID bestens. [...] Da braucht man zusätzlich Absicherung.


Ich dachte, die 10er halten so übelst fest?

Ich frage noch einmal, weil ich letztens etwas anderes gelesen habe. Wenn ich den Link noch finde, poste ich ihn. Aber ich meine, da stand, dass man mit PS Tüllen am besten ~9,5 mm Innendurchmesser haben sollte.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry habe so schnell geschrieben das ich das Wort "*KEINE*" vergessen habe.  Viele Bilder beweisen dies vorbildlich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mir heute ein aquastream xt standart gekauft und gleich einpaar fragen dazu

kann man das firmwareupdate wirklich nur mit aquaero oder diesem parallelport machen weil ich beides nicht habe also kein aquaero und erstrecht kein parallelen anschluss mehr?

nun paar zur aquasuite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist ein aquabus und das es auf usb steh passt doch?

woran liegt das das der beim hochfahren der frequenz irgwendwann aufhöhrt also ich komme nicht über 80hertz reist da der flussstrom ab?

was hat diese auswahlspalte mit pumpenelektronik,externer sensor, wassertempsensor auf sich ?

nächste spalte wieder aquabus oder durchflusssensor was macht man da?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich hier noch was sinnvolles einstellen?

die restlichen fenster sind ja mehr für die ultra oder advanced edition da kann ich ja nix einstellen oder doch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> woran liegt das das der beim hochfahren der frequenz irgwendwann aufhöhrt also ich komme nicht über 80hertz reist da der flussstrom ab?


Die Pumpe stellt die maximal Frequenz selber ein. Je nach Wassserdruck.



> kann man das firmwareupdate wirklich nur mit aquaero oder diesem parallelport machen weil ich beides nicht habe also kein aquaero und erstrecht kein parallelen anschluss mehr?


Die AS XT wird doch per USB verbunden. Solange kein Update erforderlich ist brauchst du keine Schnittstelle.



> was hat diese auswahlspalte mit pumpenelektronik,externer sensor, wassertempsensor auf sich ?


Pumpenelektronik ist ja wohl für die Pumpenelektronik. 
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Standard Version 41059



> Was ist ein aquabus und das es auf usb steh passt doch?


Ist ein Bussystem zum Verbinden von mehreen Aqua Computer Geräten.



> kann ich hier noch was sinnvolles einstellen?


Alarmeinstellungen die durch ein rotes Licht aussen ad er Pumpe und in der Aquasuite.

Aber die Anleitung von der Pumpe haste gelesen oder???


----------



## Nucleus (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Auf 10mm PS tüllen hält ein Schlauch mit 10mm ID bestens. Weil die 10mm PS Tülle oben ca 11mm breit ist. Da braucht man zusätzlich Absicherung.
> Wann schnallen es die, die nach fragen und sie von mehreren die die PS Tüllen im Einsatz haben die bestätigung bekommen?
> 
> EDIT:
> Natürlich braucht man *KEINE* Absicherung.



Das bedeutet, dass ich mich mit den 13ern umsonst so abgeplagt habe?

Hatte danach keine haut mehr auf den Fingerspitzen 

Also 11er reichen auf jeden Fall auch ohne Kabelbinder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Pumpe stellt die maximal Frequenz selber ein. Je nach Wassserdruck.
> 
> *ahso also wenn der maxdruck erreicht ist hörts auf?*
> 
> ...



und ja ich hab die anleitung gelesen aber da stehen nur die anschlussmöglichkeiten an der pumpe drinnen aber nix von der software hab auch leider keine bei aquacomputer gefunden


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass ich mich mit den 13ern umsonst so abgeplagt habe?
> 
> Hatte danach keine haut mehr auf den Fingerspitzen
> 
> Also 11er reichen auf jeden Fall auch ohne Kabelbinder?


Ja hast du.  Es reichen sogar 10mm PS Tüllen für ID 10mm 




> das ist mir schon klar aber was bewirkt es wenn ich da zb. pumpenelektronik auswähle


Wo genau? Hast du es schon ausprobiert?



> ja aber der hatt nach updates gesucht und eben gesagt das die firmware nicht aktuell ist


Das macht die Software dann übers Internet.


----------



## Nucleus (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah... irgend jemand hatte mir aber Größere empfohlen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach und wer und wo???


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wo genau? Hast du es schon ausprobiert?
> 
> Das macht die Software dann übers Internet.



siehe erstes bild in meinem post da wenn ich pumpenelektronik auswähl passier garnix

nö macht sie leider nicht es zeigt zwar an das firmware alt ist aber ich kanns nicht updaten


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> siehe erstes bild in meinem post da wenn ich pumpenelektronik auswähl passier garnix
> 
> nö macht sie leider nicht es zeigt zwar an das firmware alt ist aber ich kanns nicht updaten


1. Steht doch da. "Sensordaten über den aquabus bereitstellen". 
2. Dann wende dich mal an Aqua Computer.


----------



## Nucleus (3. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß ich nicht mehr... aber wenn ich den erwische!


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 1. Steht doch da. "Sensordaten über den aquabus bereitstellen".


hä wo?

edit:

haha so ein dreck lag am windowsstyle das ich das nicht lesen konnt mir einem normalen kann ichs jetzt auch lesen


----------



## netheral (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke nochmal an KingPiranhas für die ausführlichen Antworten.

Derzeit feiern ja gerade die Silent Wings von BQ! Premiere und sollen extrem leise Lüfter sein, vergleichbar mit Multiframes, aber für beinahe nur die Hälfte.
Denkt ihr, dass die als Radilüfter etwas taugen?
Möchte jetzt doch keine NB schwarz lacken, da ich gelesen habe, dass die Lüfter durch minimal ungleichmäßigen Lack eine Unwucht bekommen können und dann laut werden. Habe zwar einen umgelackten NB schon seit monaten im Case, jedoch möchte ich die nicht gerne am kritisten Hotspot haben, dem Radi. Ich weiss ja nicht, wie viel Mühe es macht, den Radi auszubauen und die Lüfter zu wechseln.

Empfehlt ihr die Dinger?


----------



## Equilibrium (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der einzige der was zu den BeQuiet Lüftern sagen kann ist wohl Daxtrose. Der ist wohl ziemlich zufrieden mit den dingern. 

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich sie mir an den Radi hänge.


----------



## Nucleus (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich zitiere Dax mal aus einer meiner Profilnachrichten, weil ich ihn vor einer Weile nach den Lüftern gefragt hatte:



> Hi Nucleus,
> da ich jetzt meine Lüftersteuerung habe, konnte ich noch mal den be quiet! gegen den S-Flex mit identischer Drehzahl vergleichen, da der be quiet! 1500 und der Scythe S-Flex 1200 RPM an 12V hat.
> In diesem Vergleich schneidet der be quiet! besser ab. Gefühlt hat er mehr druck und ist mindestens genauso leise, wenn nicht sogar einen tuck leiser als der Scythe S-Flex mit 1200 RPM.
> Gruß,
> DaxTrose


Und:



> Also ich kann sie, vor allem in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung, empfehlen, da sie dann noch genug Reseven haben und selbst mit 1500 RPM noch relativ leise sind. Habe mir jetzt auch noch mal zwei für mein Lian Li A 70B bestellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei PCGH haben sie auch in nem Test sehr gut abgeschnitten. (und das nicht nur in der zusammenfassenden Empfehlung, bei der gerne mal 500er Slipstream vor 800er S-Flex landen, sondern auch wenn man sich direkt die Werte anguckt und Leistung und Lautstärke in Bezug zur Referenz setzt)


----------



## netheral (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt zumindest bisher vielversprechend. Auch ein Test im Netz, der auch auf Geizhals verlinkt ist, lobt die Teile, auch wenn keine Werte wie Kühlleistung in Relation zu anderen Lüftern genannt werden. Zumindest als Casefans sicherlich empfehlenswert. Ich glaube ich bestelle mal einen zur Probe. Gefällt er mir, kommen 3 weitere nach.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt bald schwarze Noiseblocker (120er&140er) die zwischen BlackSilent und Multiframes liegen.


----------



## DaxTrose (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich zitiere Dax mal aus einer meiner Profilnachrichten, weil ich ihn vor einer Weile nach den Lüftern gefragt hatte:


 
Dem kann ich auch jetzt noch zustimmen !!! 
Ich habe allerdings keinen direkten Vergleich zu den NB.

Hier ist noch was zum Thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...quiet-silent-wings-usc-120mm.html#post1026765


----------



## netheral (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt doch bisher durchweg positiv: Mehr Druck als Scythe S-Flex und trotzdem leise. Klingt doch ideal für eine WaKü.

Weiss jemand, wann die schwarzen NB kommen sollen?

Edit: Aehh ja, 4 von 4 defekt klingt nicht gerade wahnsinnig. Oo
Mal schauen, ob im Thread noch andere Eindrücke stehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral schau mal im Luxx nach. Da stehen genauere Infos darüber.


----------



## netheral (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich machen.

Ich denke, die Silent Wings kann ich für mich abhaken: Die Befestigung soll wohl sehr ungeeignet für eine WaKü sein, dazu die Tatsache, dass in dem Bericht 4 von 4 Lüftern den Priester von unten gesehen haben... Qualitätskontrolle? Wo war sie?


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hier die versprochenen Blenden. Ich habe sie vorsichtshalber als DXF (AutoCAD 14) gespeichert, sollte also der Kompatibilität dienlich sein.

DXF/DWG-Viewer gibt es kostenlos, somit ist das Drucken sicher auch kein Problem. Ich würde auch PDF-Dateien anbieten, allerdings skalieren diese nicht komplett 1:1 und es gibt Verschiebungen von 1-2 mm.


----------



## Parnshion (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Klutti  Konnte nicht länger warten, hab mir dann doch aus den von AT zusammen gebastelt...Ergebnis.....naja 
Aber ich speichere mal trotzdem die von dir, für später


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@klutten, die schablonen würden sich doch super im wakü-guide/beispielkonfig Thread machen


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll mir das sagen Digger? ...das ich sie da auch hochladen soll? 

Kann sie denn bitte mal einer testen und nachmessen? Zum Beispiel die Einzelschablone ...Aussenmaße 120 x 120 mm und Bohrungsabstand 105 mm.

Bei mir bringt das nichts, da ich ja über die Programme selbst verfüge.


----------



## Parnshion (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, denke schon dass Digger das so meint.  Hier würde es irgendwo untergehen und man wird es sehr schwer wieder finden können wenn man es mal braucht. Im Guide würde jeder gleich finden.
Also, ich für mein Teil, speichere es gleich 

btw. Hab mein Deckel nun mit AT-Schablone bearbeitet.....Lüfterlöcher sind sowas von falsch  (oder liegt es daran dass ich TFC Radis habe?!) Jedenfalls musste ich wieder neue Löcher bzw. die Löcher um das 3facher weiter aufbohren. Schade dass dein Schablone zu spät kommt, Klutti


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das mein ich.
zb dass neme oder ruyven die dateien jeweils dort hochladen.
sie sind wirklich hilfreich und ich wünschte, ich hätte so eine auch gehabt, dann hätte ich meinen A05-Deckel nich so verhunzt.....

wie kann man die denn testen ?


----------



## Parnshion (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger
Noch ein weitere Deckel opfern


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> wie kann man die denn testen ?



Ziemlich einfach. 

Googlesuche -> dxf viewer -> einen aussuchen -> installieren -> drucken -> nachmessen

...eventuell vorher noch ein Bierchen an den Start nehmen, falls es mal wieder etwas länger dauert.


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ok, na gut, dann werd ich das mal testen.

willst du mich etwa zu alkohol nötigen ?  



wobei ich einen 360er wohl kaum ausdrucken kann in einem stück


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> ... Zum Beispiel die Einzelschablone ...Aussenmaße 120 x 120 mm und Bohrungsabstand 105 mm.



*Hust*


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hui,
ich hab mir eben sonen viewer von google gedoownloadet aber ich kann das damit nich agucken. jetzt soll ich mir noch nen prog mit 150MB runter laden ?! ne danke....



edit: aaah mit nem anderen programm geht auch nich, da ich FÜRS DRUCKEN kaufen müsste....


----------



## nemetona (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den Permalink in meinen Beispielkonfigurationen mit eingepflegt.

Vieleicht könntest du einen Downloadlink des Viewers noch in Post 3670 integrieren


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor ich etwas verlinke ...kann bitte jemand eDrawings testen? 

AutoCAD Viewer, DWG Viewer, DXF Viewer, Free Download eDrawings viewer (~30 MB)



> Download free eDrawings Viewer software to view, *print*, and review native AutoCAD® files (DWG and DXF). The eDrawings Viewer is intended primarily for people who do not use CAD software and thus do not need to publish eDrawings files themselves.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit z.b. der Shareware "CAD Viewer 7.0" kann man die Datien ansehen und auch ausdrucken. 

*EDIT:* @Klutten das klappt auch. ich kann leider nicht drucken, weil die schwarze Patrone leer ist.


----------



## Elzoco (6. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Klutten

hab mal "die Mitte" des Quads ausgedruckt und scheint zu passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> ja das mein ich.
> zb dass neme oder ruyven die dateien jeweils dort hochladen.





Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
_Wer Fehler findet oder Informationen vermisst, kann seine Meinung/Fragen gerne in diesem Thread posten._

Sobald die Dinger ihre Praxistaufe bestanden haben: Post damit in den Guide-Thread, ich verlinke dann.
(das erspart auch das Risiko eines Links auf einen "Quatschthread", der vermutlich irgendwann zu groß für die Software werden dürfte)


----------



## Klutten (6. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mit z.b. der Shareware "CAD Viewer 7.0" kann man die Datien ansehen und auch ausdrucken.
> 
> *EDIT:* @Klutten das klappt auch. ich kann leider nicht drucken, weil die schwarze Patrone leer ist.





Elzoco schrieb:


> @Klutten
> 
> hab mal "die Mitte" des Quads ausgedruckt und scheint zu passen.



Freut mich. Gibt es weitere Schablonen, die jemand braucht?


----------



## Digger (6. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vllt könntest du noch eine 140er schablone basteln


----------



## Elzoco (6. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seitdem ich eine Wakü hab, hab ich en Problem: Meine CPU friert.
25°C auf den Cores bei 21°C Raumtemp


----------



## derLordselbst (6. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallochen!

Da gerade zumindest bei Nemetoma noch ASUS-GTX 285 verbaut wurden, die übliche Frage dazu:

Ist die 90-C1CMP0-L0UAY00Z weiterhin genauso im Referenzdesign wie die 90-C3CGM-L0UAY00T, oder ist es ein Fall für den  HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX285 V2 ?

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und jemand hat die wirklich gerade verbaut...


----------



## Nucleus (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute, wollte mich nur mal eben abmelden. 

Bin in einer Woche wieder da - Holland, wir kommen!


----------



## Equilibrium (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> So Leute, wollte mich nur mal eben abmelden.
> 
> Bin in einer Woche wieder da - Holland, wir kommen!


 
Na dann kannst mich besuchen kommen, ich wohn nicht weit weg von der Grenze!


----------



## newbiech (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Frage an die Spezialisten 

Ich hab in meinem System aus optischen Gründen 2 AGB installiert. Einen Aquatube (vor der Pumpe) und einen Cyclone. Der Cyclone ist höher eingebaut als der Aquatube und tendentiell läuft der Tube leer (dafür der Cyclone voll  ).

Was mir nicht ganz klar war bzw. ist: Ist es so, dass das Niveau der Wasseroberfläche in beiden AGB versucht auf das Selbe zu kommen? Verdammt, hätte ich Physik wohl besser aufpassen sollen - damals. 

Gruss

newbie


----------



## exa (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, das gesamte system versucht auf ein level zu kommen, deswegen ist es auch am schlausten den agb am höchsten zu haben, da dann schon beim einfüllen die meiste luft aus dem system kommt

bei dir ist das allerdings etwas komisch, wenn der niedrigere agb leerläuft...

wie ist genau dein aufbau???


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



newbiech schrieb:


> Kleine Frage an die Spezialisten
> 
> Ich hab in meinem System aus optischen Gründen 2 AGB installiert. Einen Aquatube (vor der Pumpe) und einen Cyclone. Der Cyclone ist höher eingebaut als der Aquatube und tendentiell läuft der Tube leer (dafür der Cyclone voll  ).
> 
> ...


Lad mal bitte Bilder hoch...Dann kann man vielleicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Skaos (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



newbiech schrieb:


> Kleine Frage an die Spezialisten
> 
> Ich hab in meinem System aus optischen Gründen 2 AGB installiert. Einen Aquatube (vor der Pumpe) und einen Cyclone. Der Cyclone ist höher eingebaut als der Aquatube und tendentiell läuft der Tube leer (dafür der Cyclone voll  ).
> 
> ...



hm würde vermuten, dass deine Pumpe einfach nur schneller pumpt als das Wasser von dem einen AGB in den nächsten fließt, was ganz logisch ist, da hier nur die potentielle Energie des Wassers wirkt, nicht aber die Kraft der Pumpe.. du bremst quasi den gesamten Fluss, wie es ein AGB eben auch tut, nur das bei einem AGB das Wasser schneller/besser "nachrutschen" kann.. es kommt also zu keinem Wassermangel (das Wasser wird quasi zeitgleich bzw gleichstark in den AGB gepumpt und aus ihm "gesaugt" auch wenn die Pumpen an sich selbst nicht saugend sind, entsteht eben ein Sog und der is kräftiger, als das normale fließen des Wasser von oben nach unten ohne jeglichen Antrieb). Die Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich den ersten AGB einfach wirklich voll zu machen, denn wenn der voll ist sucht sich das Wasser ganz allein seinen Weg und der geht ja logischerweise nur in den zweiten AGB, damit geht die Kraft der Pumpe auch in den Tube über, das Wasser fließt also schneller nach unten.

MfG Skaos


----------



## newbiech (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um Gottes Willen - ich Dödel.  Natürlich ist der Tube höher eingebaut!

Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass es doch ein komplett geschlossenes System ist und der Cyclone immer voller wird, ob wohl keine Luft aus ihm entweichen kann (hmmm... oder ist vielleicht der Deckel nicht richtig dicht? In dem Fall würde die Dichtung aber nix taugen!). Eine Kompression der Luft im Cyclone dürfte man ebenfalls ausschliessen - die Aquastream dürfte wohl kaum genug Dampf haben, um eine Kompressionsleistung zu erwirken.

Ich hab bereits 2x aus dem Cyclone Wasser abgelassen (Deckel auf und Wasser entnommen) und die selbe Menge Wasser über den Tube zugeführt - trotzdem verändert sich der Füllstand der beiden AGB nach einer Zeit.

Werde mal sehen das ich heute abend ein Bild vom Gesamtaufbau mache.

Rätselnde Grüsse

newbie


----------



## Skaos (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



newbiech schrieb:


> Werde mal sehen das ich heute abend ein Bild vom Gesamtaufbau mache.



Ich bitte darum, denn nu kann ich mir gleich gar keine Vorstellung von deinem System machen


----------



## derLordselbst (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luft löst sich ja kontinuierlich in Wasser und wird auch wieder abgegeben.

Daher könnte sie auch mit den fließenden Wasser ins höhere AGB transportiert werden. Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Druckverhältnisse dürfte sie sich im oberen AGB eher wieder freisetzen und auch weniger in Wasser gelöst werden.

Ob diese Theorie stimmt, könntest Du testen, indem Du erst den unteren Ausgleichsbehälter komplett mit Wasser füllst und per Gaschromatographie bestimmst, ob die in den unteren Ausgleichsbehälter einwandernde Luft mehr Sauerstoff enthält (Sauerstoff löst sich doppelt so gut wie Stickstoff in Wasser). Du hast doch bestimmt einen Gaschromatographen zuhause ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So schnell und in dem Umfang lösen sich Gase bei diesem Druck eigentlich nicht...

Wie verhält sich das Gleichgewicht denn bei stehender Pumpe?


----------



## newbiech (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen

Sorry, gestern Abend keine Möglichkeit zum fotografieren gehabt.  Bei stehender Pumpe verändert sich an dem Gleichgewicht nicht - das habe ich zwangsläufig während meines 4wöchigen Asien-Urlaubes getestet.  

Anschlussreihenfolge ist wie folgt:
AGB I (Aquatube=höchste Stelle des Systems)
Pumpe
Festplattenkühlung
GraKa
AGB II (Cyclone, Wasserniveau im Ausgangszustand unterhalb des Aquatubes)
MoBo
CPU
RAM
MoRa

Normalerweise würde ich ja sagen, dass das Wasserniveau in den beiden AGB wirklich versucht, ein Gleichgewicht (also gleiche Höhe über "Normalnull" (NN)) herzustellen - aber das würde meiner Meinung nach voraussetzen, dass die Luft aus den AGBs entweichen kann.

Bei der Gasdiffusionstheorie wird meiner Meinung nach übersehen, dass es eben ein geschlossenes System ist und in einem geschlossenen System ist der Gaspartialdruck bzw. Lösungsanteil der Gase überall (nach einer gewissen Zeit) gleich.

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist daher für mich, dass die AGBs versuchen immer ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Dies aber kann ich mir physikalisch nicht erklären.

Wie auch immer, werde heute abend die Fotos nachreichen. ( wollte mein unfertiges System eigentlich noch nicht preisgeben  )

Gruss

newbie


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, wenn dein Aufbau so aussieht dann würde ich auf der gleichen Erklärung wie oben von mir geschrieben beharren wollen. Das Wasser fließt langsamer in den Tube als er geleert wird, dadurch wird dieser zunehmend leerer. Der andre AGB läuft durch den Pumpendruck schneller voll, da hier mehr Druck zum füllen wirkt als das am Tube der Fall ist, es geht einfach zu viel Kraft "verloren" .. Das es eine Weile dauert hängt sicher mit dem geschlossenen Kreislauf zusammen und das die Luft also nicht sofort entweichen kann, aber wie man sieht tut sie es, fürs menschliche Auge wohl nicht sichtbar (is ja nich das erste Mal, dass man hier sowas feststellt), auf jeden Fall und zwar in den Tube hinein. Wenn du den zweiten AGB vollständig füllst sollte sich dieser Umstand aber ändern lassen, da nun nur noch das Wasser aus dem AGB raus kann und nicht mehr auch noch zusätzlich die Luft, probiers mal aus, sollte klappen denk ich.

PS: find es schon fast verwunderlich, dass im zweiten AGB bzw nach dem ersten überhaupt noch groß Wasser ankommt oder weitergeleitet wird, bevor der erste voll ist, hätte schon gedacht, dass die Kraft dazu hier nicht mehr ausreicht, da ja quasi kaum Antrieb vorhanden ist.


----------



## newbiech (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich mal heute abend ausprobieren - obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht so haben wollte. 

Mal noch etwas anderes:
Hab derzeit 13/10 Masterkleer liegen und irgendwie gefällt mir das doch nicht so richtig. Würde gern auf 16(/10) mit Tüllen umsteigen, frage mich aber, welchen (weissen) Schlauch. Ist Masterkleer OK (AT führt keine DD Schläuche) oder solls/muss es schon DD sein?

Nach Umbau hätte ich einiges an 13/10 Material (Anschlüsse kupfer, black nickel, etc. auch Winkel abzugeben. )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst mit einer DDC+ erreicht man über einen ganzen Kreislauf hinweg nur Druckabfälle von vielleicht 0,02-0,03bar. Er hat die AGBs auch noch zwischen den Wiederständen und Pumpe verteilt, da würden mich mehr als 0,01bar Unterschied überraschen.
Das in Sachen Difusion kaum einen Einfluss und ohne Gasaustausch wären so nur 1% Füllstandsschwankung erklärbar.


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmen die Werte auch in einem Kreislauf mit 2 AGBs? Denn ich würde vermuten, dass vor dem ersten und vor dem zweiten ein starker Unterschied liegt.. Vor dem ersten sollte der Druck auf jeden Fall höher sein als vor dem zweiten und zusätzlich, da ja nach dem ersten nichts mehr "saugt" sollte also nach dem ersten weniger Druck da sein als nach dem zweiten (Pumpe als Anfangspunkt des Kreislaufs gesehen).. Ergo is der erste schneller voll und langsamer leer und bei dem zweiten ists genau andersrum.. Und bei der Strömung die ja dennoch vorhanden ist dürfte sich doch das Mischen des Wasser mit der Luft nich als so schwierig gestalten oder?? Ich mein wenn ich mir angucke was fürn Betrieb in meinem AGB is werden da sicher auch einige Luft-Teilchen mit schwimmen.. 
..Wie immer ma so ganz wild dahin spekuliert


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach Pascal herrscht in einem geschlossenem System überall der gleich Druck. Demnach gleicht sich der Kreislauf selbständig mit Luft und Wasser aus. Wie wir wissen, ist Luft leichter als Wasser und steigt somit immer an den höchsten Punkt.

evtl ist in dem Mora/kreislauf noch jede menge Luft und die wird natürlich in den höchsten Punkt transportiert. Somit leert sich immer erst der Aquatube.

bei einem grossen Kreislauf kann es mitunter Tage-Wochen dauern bis ein System vollends entlüftet ist. d.h. es muss erstmal immer wieder aufgefüllt werden bis die ganze Luft aus dem Kreislauf verdrängt worden ist.


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> evtl ist in dem Mora/kreislauf noch jede menge Luft und die wird natürlich in den höchsten Punkt transportiert. Somit leert sich immer erst der Aquatube.



an sich bestimmt auch ein Ansatz, aber wenn es an Luft im Radi liegen sollte wäre es unlogisch, dass der erste AGB voll läuft, der Wasserstand dürfte sich ja hier nicht ändern, wenn nur die Luft aus dem Radi gespühlt wird, da wo vorher Luft war muss ja nun Wasser sein und nich wie bei ihm im ersten AGB


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> an sich bestimmt auch ein Ansatz, aber wenn es an Luft im Radi liegen sollte wäre es unlogisch, dass der erste AGB voll läuft, der Wasserstand dürfte sich ja hier nicht ändern, wenn nur die Luft aus dem Radi gespühlt wird, da wo vorher Luft war muss ja nun Wasser sein und nich wie bei ihm im ersten AGB


 

Ich versteh das so, der erste AGb ist sein Aquatube der zweite sein Cyclone. Aquatube ist der höchste Punkt also was bleibt der Luft über als sich dort zu sammeln?





> Anschlussreihenfolge ist wie folgt:
> AGB I (Aquatube=höchste Stelle des Systems)
> Pumpe
> Festplattenkühlung
> ...


 
€: evtl. spielt die restriktivität der einzelnen Kühlkörper und Radiatoren auch noch eine gewisse Rolle, so das sich der Druck nicht schnell genug ausgleichen kann den die Pumpe erzeugt.


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was der erste und was der zweite is is Ansichtssache, darum hab ich vorhin in dem einen Post bei mir geschrieben, dass ich die Pumpe als erstes Bauteil sehe, weil mir auch der Unterschied zu ihm aufgefallen is, Sorry für die Verwirrung aber mir ists erst nach meinem Text aufgefallen, und da war der Nachsatz einfacher als alles neuzuschreiben 

Das mit der Luft hab ich nicht bestritten, dass is sicher auch eine Ursache, aber das mit dem Mora halte ich für falsch wie obne geschrieben, wäre da noch Luft drinne müsste das Wasser, welches im Tube fehlt, sich im Mora sammeln und das tut es offensichtlich nicht, denn es sammelt sich in dem anderen AGB


bin btw grad am überlegen wegen Pascal, ob der hier überhaupt angewandt werden kann, meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass der nur in ruhenden Flüssigkeiten gilt, aber da les ich nochma nach 

€dit: es liegt mit Sicherheit am Druckausgleich, aber der is für meine Begriffe durch 2 AGBs in einem Kreislauf und nich durch die anderen Bauteile verursacht.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> bin btw grad am überlegen wegen Pascal, ob der hier überhaupt angewandt werden kann, meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass der nur in ruhenden Flüssigkeiten gilt, aber da les ich nochma nach


 
lies das mal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Druck_(Physik)


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht deshalb lies mal mein Edit.



hatter gemacht und auch editiert 

Wie gesagt für mich entsteht der Stau einfach durch den "fehlenden Antrieb" zw. den AGBs das Wasser dürfte an allen anderen Stellen um einiges schneller fließen als dort.. 

@newbiech: Was mich dabei ma noch interessiert: Du sagtest ja es dauert eine Weile, bis es soweit ist, bekommst dann auch Tempprobs?? Denn wenn dem nicht so is muss ich mir ne neue waghalsige Theorie ausdenken  Aber ich fänds durchaus logisch, da ja das Wasser, welches durch den Mora gekühlt werden soll nich wirklich schnell fließt, wenns denn so ist wie ich denke.. Andererseits hätten wir dann wieder die Durchflussdiskussion, die ja bewiesenermaßen kaum einen Einfluss auf die Temp. hat und maximal 2K ausmacht.. Naja egal, interessieren würde es mich trotzdem mal 

€dit: @ Equilibrium: nu editier doch nich alles worauf ich mich bei dir beziehe  Ähm was genau soll ich lesen, also welchen Absatz, will grad nich alles durchlesen bis ichs gefunden hab


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ich schon sagte, die restriktivität einzelner Bauteile ist Schuld an dem verhinderten Druckausgleich. bis das Wasser im Aquatube vollständig angekommen ist, hat die Pumpe es schon wieder abgesaugt.


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ okay also meinten wir letztlich das Gleiche und haben nur schön aneinander vorbeigeschrieben, alles klar


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...ja sowas kann vorkommen.


----------



## McZonk (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir bitte eben wer verifizieren, dass dieser Deckel das Ersatzteil für diesen Kühler ist?


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte eben wer verifizieren, dass dieser Deckel das Ersatzteil für diesen Kühler ist?


 

Augenscheinlich und laut beschreibung sollte beides zusammen passen.


----------



## newbiech (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoi

Ne, keine Temp.probleme (im real life - äh, ich meine L4D-Betrieb ).

Das mit dem "Sturm im Wasserglas" bzw. Verwirbelungen im Cyclone kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Da ist höchstens ein laues Lüftchen. Leider hab ich momentan keinen Durchflussmesser, aber ich kann nur sagen, dass das Wasser tendentiell eher tröpfelt (im einen wie im anderen AGB).

Temperaturen sind im Wasser rund 25°, GraKa/CPU bei höchstens 50° (nach 1 Stunde Spiel von L4D oder auch Fallout3 bei höchsten Details).


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm okay, wie gesagt die Temp hat ja mit dem Durchfluss nicht sooo sehr viel am Hut, war nur ne Idee, das merkt man wahrscheinlich erst, wenns richtig extrem wird.

Probier mal noch das mit dem vollen Cyclone aus bitte, wenn der Tube dann immer noch leer wird gehen mir wirklich die Ideen aus


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> hm okay, wie gesagt die Temp hat ja mit dem Durchfluss nicht sooo sehr viel am Hut, war nur ne Idee, das merkt man wahrscheinlich erst, wenns richtig extrem wird.
> 
> Probier mal noch das mit dem vollen Cyclone aus bitte, wenn der Tube dann immer noch leer wird gehen mir wirklich die Ideen aus


 

wie ich vermutet habe, er hat soviele restriktive Bauteile eingebaut, dass es zu keinem großen durchfluss kommt und sich die Drucksäule nur verschiebt.


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jab scheinbar schon aber sollte es nicht am Ende machbar sein, durch das Füllen vom Cyclone die Säule wieder so zu richten, dass es passt, oder gibts noch andre Möglichkeiten? Ich mein die Ursache sollten wir ja nun gefunden haben wie es aussieht, fragt sich nur noch wie sich das ganze ohne Probs sinnvoll mit 2 AGBs realisieren lässt.


----------



## newbiech (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen. Wenn der Tube dann aber immer noch leerläuft, kann nur ein Loch im System sein - und das kann ich ausschliessen. )

Könnte mir hier noch jemand helfen?



newbiech schrieb:


> Mal noch etwas anderes:
> Hab derzeit 13/10 Masterkleer liegen und irgendwie gefällt mir das doch nicht so richtig. Würde gern auf 16(/10) mit Tüllen umsteigen, frage mich aber, welchen (weissen) Schlauch. Ist Masterkleer OK (AT führt keine DD Schläuche) oder solls/muss es schon DD sein?
> 
> Nach Umbau hätte ich einiges an 13/10 Material (Anschlüsse kupfer, black nickel, etc. auch Winkel abzugeben. )



Dankende Grüsse

EDIT: Was heisst hier Ursache gefunden?  Sooo viele Bauteile? Mir fällt da eigentlich nur der RAM-Kühler ins Auge - oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ newbiech befülle beide AGB´s Randvoll. Somit sollte das Problem aus der Welt sein. Hat bei mir damals auch funktioniert.

Zu Deiner Schlauch Frage: Was willst Du gute Biegeradien, oder Preisgünstigen Schlauch? ICh kann eigentlich den DD nur empfehlen, da er nicht so weich ist wie der MK und in 16/10 sowieso.


----------



## newbiech (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Preis spielt dabei eigentlich eher keine Rolle - okay, verlass mich auf Dich und hol mir den DD:  Danke für den eindeutigen Tip!


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ursache gefunden heißt, dass die wilden Vermutungen scheinbar stimmen, das also der Kreislauf irgendwo bremst und das passiert u.a. durch die zwei AGBs und zum anderen noch durch die Bauteile dazwischen, dadurch entsteht einfach nich genug Druck nach dem Cyclone wie ich schon mehrmals geschrieben hab. ..Es kann eigentlich kaum an etwas andrem liegen, machst du den ersten AGB voll sollte das Prob vom Tisch sein, den zweiten auch zu füllen kann man vl vermeiden, muss man sehen, wär aber schade, wenn sichs nicht vermeiden lässt, da dann die Funktion den Ausgleichens deines Kreislaufs flöten geht.

Wegen den Schläuchen bei Mk kann man bedenkenlos zugreifen, sind super Schläuche, wenn du aber unbedingt DD willst, könntest du im A-C-Shop Glück haben die führen DD bzw. Feser Tubes wie sie auch heißen, auf jeden Fall, ob deine Farbe bei is weiß ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Stimmen die Werte auch in einem Kreislauf mit 2 AGBs?



Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich um eine Kommastelle vertan habe ( - richtigerweise wären 0,2-0,3bar und vermutlich 0,1bar in diesem Fall, würde dann bis zu 10% Füllstandsschwankung erklären):
Die Werte resultieren aus dem Leistungsvermögen der Pumpe und den i.d.R. erreichten Durchflusswerten. Eine DDC+ hat eine maximale Förderhöhe von 4,7m, d.h. sie kann maximal einen Druck von 0,47bar aufbauen. Das ist dann aber bei einem Durchfluss von 0. Der offiziellen Leistungskurve zu Folge sollte bei den Fließgeschwindigkeiten, von denen typischerweise berichtet wird, ein Wiederstand/Druck in äquivalenz zu <3m Förderhöhe oder 0,3bar abgerufen werden. Diese maximal erreichbaren Werte sind vollkommen unabhängig von etwaigen AGBs.



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Nach Pascal herrscht in einem geschlossenem System überall der gleich Druck.



Das System hier ist aber zumindest energetisch nicht geschlossen, sonst sollte nämlich auch Stillstand herschen und das wollen wir nicht  



> evtl ist in dem Mora/kreislauf noch jede menge Luft und die wird natürlich in den höchsten Punkt transportiert.



Aber wie?
Es wird weder von deutlichen Luftblasen berichtet noch sind AGB (und schon gar nicht Radiator) undicht. Solange die Luft aber weder durch die Schläuche noch durch Austausch mit der Umgebung ihre Position ändert, muss das eingeschlossene Volumen im AGB seine Ausdehnung beibhalten. Lediglich durch starken Überdruck könnte man sie komprimieren - aber den gibt es in einer Wakü eben nicht.



McZonk schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte eben wer verifizieren, dass dieser Deckel das Ersatzteil für diesen Kühler ist?



Würde sicherheitshalber beim Hersteller anfragen. "bold" und "bold-highflow" sind definitiv nicht die gleichen Kühler. Aber die Ähnlichkeiten im Aufbau sind groß, so dass die Deckle austauschbar sein könnten.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der A-C-Shop führt den DD in der  Farbe Weiß  16/10 aber der MK ist einfach zu weich und knickt schnell ein.

Ist meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das System hier ist aber zumindest energetisch nicht geschlossen, sonst sollte nämlich auch Stillstand herschen und das wollen wir nicht


 
Richtig deshalb verschiebt sich die Drucksäule auch (Hydrodynamischer Duck).




> Aber wie?
> Es wird weder von deutlichen Luftblasen berichtet noch sind AGB (und schon gar nicht Radiator) undicht.


 
Luftblasen müssen ja nicht exorbitant gross sein!



> Solange die Luft aber weder durch die Schläuche noch durch Austausch mit der Umgebung ihre Position ändert, muss das eingeschlossene Volumen im AGB seine Ausdehnung beibhalten. Lediglich durch starken Überdruck könnte man sie komprimieren - aber den gibt es in einer Wakü eben nicht.


 
De Luft wird mit dem Wasser durch die Pumpe so sehr gemischt, dass es nie entlüftet wird, da die Pumpe zum Wasser auch jede menge Luft saugt und der erste AGB immer leer ist. Somit herrscht immer der gleiche Druck.


€: Sorry for double Post


----------



## McZonk (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde sicherheitshalber beim Hersteller anfragen. "bold" und "bold-highflow" sind definitiv nicht die gleichen Kühler. Aber die Ähnlichkeiten im Aufbau sind groß, so dass die Deckle austauschbar sein könnten.


Soweit ich mich jetzt damit auseinander gesetzt habe, liegt der Untschied zwischen Bold und Highflow lediglich im Zwischenstück, dh. der "Düsenplatte". Deckel und Boden (sollten/) sind immer identisch (sein).

Aber ich denke ich werd deinen Rat noch befolgen und mal Alphacool dazu befragen.


----------



## newbiech (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> der A-C-Shop führt den DD in der  Farbe Weiß  16/10 aber der MK ist einfach zu weich und knickt schnell ein.
> 
> Ist meine persönliche Erfahrung.



Merci vielmal (an Euch alle)!

Den Cyclone hab ich jetzt bis zum Anschlag gefüllt. Wenn jetzt der andere AGB noch leerläuft, kann es nur ein Blasenproblem vom MoRa noch sein. Aber wie schon von Dir und Ruyven vermutet - offensichtliche Blasenwanderungen finden da nicht statt und durch die [ironie]tollen[/ironie] 13/10er klaren MKs würde man zumindest Miniblasen sehr gut erkennen.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass AC auch nach CH liefert (AT hat die DD leider nicht lieferbar).


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Versand ins Ausland
> 
> Lieferung mit DHL (Zahlung per Vorkasse/Überweisung, Sofortüberweisung oder per Paypal) in folgende Länder:
> 
> ...


Quelle: Versandkosten
Ansonsten mal anfragen.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen!

Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit diesen Lüftern gemacht? Coolink SWiF2-1201 Retail - Silent 120x120x25mm - A-C-Shop


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sacht ma warum hat fesser mit aquatuning a problem bzw. umgekehrt


----------



## Monsterclock (9. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm kA würde mich aber auch gern interresieren, aber auch von Wassermann@AT gab es keine Antwort darauf...


----------



## maschine (9. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Thema wurde doch schon oft genug durch diskutiert 
Guck mal hier bzw. dt. Übersetzung


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

des sind derbe vorwürfe ob die auch stimmen?


----------



## Xandrus (9. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm kann mir net vorstellen, dass das wirklich stimmt.. 
Glaub nicht das Noiseblocker dann die Triebwerke für Feser gebaut hätte... 
Aber gut wenns ums Geld geht kann man sich nie sicher sein, wer was wie wo und warum macht -.- Schließlich wollen alle nur unser bestes! Unser Geld!


----------



## oldmanDF (9. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit diesen Lüftern gemacht? Coolink SWiF2-1201 Retail - Silent 120x120x25mm - A-C-Shop



Persönlich noch nicht, aber hier gibts einen Test;
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Coolink SWIF 2 Lüfter 120mm


----------



## Equilibrium (9. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oldmanDF schrieb:


> Persönlich noch nicht, aber hier gibts einen Test;
> Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Coolink SWIF 2 Lüfter 120mm


 

vielen Dank für den Link!!


----------



## newbiech (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, wollte nochmal kurz Feedback geben: Der Tube läuft natürlich jetzt nicht mehr leer.


----------



## Skaos (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



newbiech schrieb:


> So, wollte nochmal kurz Feedback geben: Der Tube läuft natürlich jetzt nicht mehr leer.



Super, dann passt ja jetzt alles außer auf der Optik, wie du sie wolltest


----------



## Burak_50 (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir den GPU-X² G200 gebraucht gekauft und musste dann bei der Montage feststellen, dass die Spawas mit Wärmeleitpads belegt werden sollen. Nur habe ich keine zu Hause und der Vorbesitzer hat auch keine bei gelegt, so dass ich fragen wollte, ob ich auch einfach Wärmeleitpaste verwenden könnte ?


----------



## Skaos (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, das ist ärgerlich.. Wenn da steht Pads solltest du auch welche nehmen, da sie nicht nur den Wärmeleiteffekt haben sondern auch einen gewissen Höhenunterschied ausgleichen, das kann Paste leider nicht, somit würden also die Teile auf die die Pads kommen keinen Kontakt zum Kühlkörper haben und die Wärme kann somit von dort aus nicht weg. Ich glaub du wirst nicht drumrum kommen dir welche zu besorgen..


----------



## DaxTrose (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Fehler habe ich auch mal gemacht. Leider ist in den mir bekannten Fällen der Kühlblock so gefräst, dass Du für Spannungswandler eine bestimmte Dicke an Pads brauchst. Paste läßt sich nicht so dick auftragen und die Platine so fest zu schrauben, dass die Wandler anliegen, würde ich von abraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burak_50 (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr abschreckendes Bild...

Hab mir jetzt ein Ersatz-Wärmeleitpad über Watercool bestellt. Da muss die Grafikkarte halt warten.


----------



## icecold (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte mal fragen wo man sich Kühler in Stuttgart und Umgebung oder auch von Anbietern aus dem Internet vernickeln lassen kann. 
Und zwar würde ich gerne den EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT GA X58 vernickeln lassen da ich den Graka kühler von EK auch in vernickelt neheme. Und könnte mir jemand sagen wie teuer das ungefähr ist.

MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo liegt eigentlich die max. Wassertemp? 

weil ich eben 35,0 Grad warm(vor den Radies) und 33,5 kalt(Nach den Radies) hier angezeigt bekomme..ist diese Temp bedenklich?


----------



## Skaos (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag ma Nemetona, glaub der hat mit Vernickeln ma super Erfahrungen gemacht 

@RuneDRS ich glaub bedenklich wirds erst ab 40°C, ich hab bei mir unter Last an heißen Tagen im AGB (Nach dem Radi also) auch so um die 34 manchmal sogar 36°C, das macht am Ende noch nichts wirklich Schlimmes, zumal die Hardware trotzdem noch kühler ist als mit Luft bei mir, hab GPU, CPU und HDDs im Kreislauf.. Ich hab für mich beschlossen, dass 38°C die obere Grenze ist, aber wie gesagt alles unter 40°C is i.o. und absolut unbedenklich möchte ich behaupten..


----------



## Equilibrium (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> wo liegt eigentlich die max. Wassertemp?
> 
> weil ich eben 35,0 Grad warm(vor den Radies) und 33,5 kalt(Nach den Radies) hier angezeigt bekomme..ist diese Temp bedenklich?


 

Naja auf dauer ist das nicht gesund!


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Naja auf dauer ist das nicht gesund!


 
mit voller Lüfterpower ist er jetzt zwar auf 34,1/33,2 gesunken aber ist trotzdem irgendwie noch zu warm oder wie?


----------



## Speed-E (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ist nicht zu warm. Voll im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Equilibrium (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> mit voller Lüfterpower ist er jetzt zwar auf 34,1/33,2 gesunken aber ist trotzdem irgendwie noch zu warm oder wie?


 
Naja zu warm jetzt nicht. Aber Du solltest mal überlegen, noch einen Radi in den Kreislauf zu integrieren.


----------



## Speed-E (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch ist eigentlich bei der Messung deine Raumtemperatur gewesen?


----------



## icecold (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte ja nicht in der Diskussion stören oder unhöfflich sein aber ich fände es nett wenn mir jemand die Frage beantworten könnte


> Ich wollte mal fragen wo man sich Kühler in Stuttgart und Umgebung oder auch von Anbietern aus dem Internet vernickeln lassen kann.
> Und zwar würde ich gerne den EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT GA X58 vernickeln lassen da ich den Graka kühler von EK auch in vernickelt neheme. Und könnte mir jemand sagen wie teuer das ungefähr ist.



Mfg


----------



## Speed-E (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Ebinger Metallveredelung GmbH*
[SIZE=-1]Hermann-Fein-Straße 10[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]70599 Plieningen, Stuttgart[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]0711 4586628‎
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0711 4567357‎ - Fax
[/SIZE]ebingermetallveredlung.de

*Brandstätter Horst Metallveredelung GmbH*
[SIZE=-1]Am Äußeren Graben 7[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]70439 Stammheim, Stuttgart[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]0711 804946‎
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0711 8070419‎ - Fax
[/SIZE]brandstaetter-metallveredelung.de



Probiers mal da.


----------



## icecold (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich bei der Messung deine Raumtemperatur gewesen?


ca. 26 Grad..


----------



## netheral (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine letzte Frage: Kaufe ich mir wohl jetzt besser einen XSPC und schneide mir M4 Gewinde hinein oder einen MagiCool, bei dem ich das Problem nicht habe, dafür aber 3 - 4 ° höhere Wassertemp?

Ich habe total Angst, den XSPC beim Gewindeschneiden zu zerstören. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass sich diese Gewindeschneider nach vorne verjüngen, man also locker einen cm durch das Material muss, um wirklich ein Gewinde zu haben, in das die Schrauben sich auch eindrehen lassen.
Habe da ein wenig Angst. Gibt es da "andere" Gewindeschneider bzw. kann man das ohne Gefahr machen?

Der XSPC wäre mir nämlich lieber, da er eindeutig viel besser als der MagiCool ist.


----------



## Klutten (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf dir doch einfach einen Maschinengewindebohrer. Für M4 sollte dort das Nutzbare Gewinde bereits nach 2-3 mm anfangen. die Spitze kannst du zudem vorsichtig an einem Schleifbock kürzen.


----------



## Speed-E (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ca. 26 Grad..



Die Wassertemp. ist für deine Raumtemp. völlig i.O. 
Habe mit MoRa2 bei 26°C ungefähr 32°C, also auch nicht viel weniger.



netheral schrieb:


> Gibt es da "andere" Gewindeschneider bzw. kann man das ohne Gefahr machen?



Es gibt Maschinengewindebohrer für Sacklöcher. Die sind kürzer und schneiden ab dem 3. Gang fertig.


----------



## netheral (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da brauche ich, wie der Name impliziert, sicherlich eine Maschine für. Oder geht das auch mit nem Wendeisen? Vor dem Bearbeiten mit der Bohrmaschine habe ich tierischen Horror, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Am Ende dreh ich mir das Gewinde mitten in ein Rohr oder ähnliches. Dann kann ich den Radiator daran an die Decke hängen, weil er so schön ist. 
Hat jemand von euch so etwas erfolgreich durchgeführt? Habe halt 2 linke Füße an den Armenden...

Bzw. reicht der MagiCool wohl auch? Ich war noch nie der, der jetzt das Kühlste braucht. Ich denke mit 2 - 3 ° Unterschied kann ich leben. Aber wahrscheinlich geht der MagiCool auch eher an die Grenze als der XSPC, oder kann der MC auch ordentlich wegkühlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir M4 Gewinde in den RX360 von Hand schneiden lassen. Der Gewindeschneider war kurz vor den Lamellen.


----------



## Speed-E (11. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Da brauche ich, wie der Name impliziert, sicherlich eine Maschine für. Oder geht das auch mit nem Wendeisen?



Die kannst du auch in ein Windeisen klemmen (Vierkant am Schaftende).


----------



## netheral (11. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann kaufe ich mir wohl so ein Teil. Oder ich mache mir einfach einen M4 Bohrer (ich depp habe 2 gekauft statt M3 und M4) vorne via Dremel kürzer. Oder den Magicool. Ich glaube ich werfe ne Münze. Der Magicool ist ja auch alles andere als schlecht. Auf dem Niveau der besten Tripple ist er wohl bei gleichem Preis und mehr Reserven.

Mal eine etwas noobige Frage: Da ich die Phobya Blende jetzt habe, aber keinen Radi: Wie viel Luft muss zwischen den letzten Gewinden für Lüfter und dem Ende des Cases sein? Das Radiende ist ja nicht perfekt lüfterbündig sondern ragt etwas heraus. Die Schläuche kommen vorne im Case dran. Reicht es, wenn die Blende 2 cm zum Ende hin hat für das Radiende ohne Gewinde? Also ca. 3 cm von Schraube zum Ende.

Möchte nicht am Ende, dass der Radi nicht passt. :/ Und wenn ich die Blende mittiger setze fürchte ich, dass die Anschlüsse mit der Front kollidieren.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim RX360 sind es ca 3,5 cm vom letzten Schraubenloch bist zum Ende des Radis, da wo die Anschlüsse sind und am kurzen Ende sind es ca 2 cm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> wo liegt eigentlich die max. Wassertemp?
> 
> weil ich eben 35,0 Grad warm(vor den Radies) und 33,5 kalt(Nach den Radies) hier angezeigt bekomme..ist diese Temp bedenklich?



Eheim gibt die Pumpen afaik bis 40°C frei, aber das dürfte wohl eher daran liegen, dass man Aquarienpumpen nicht bei höheren Temperaturen getestet hat. Laing nennt offiziell 60°C. Oberhalb davon würde ich mir auch um tragende Teile aus Plexiglas (d.h. In Deckel integrierte Halterungen) Gedanken machen.

Praktisch ist wohl die Tempertur der Elektronischen Komponenten problematischer - nur weil eine Wakü drauf sitzt, hält die CPU auch nicht mehr aus, als mit Lukü 




netheral schrieb:


> Da brauche ich, wie der Name impliziert, sicherlich eine Maschine für. Oder geht das auch mit nem Wendeisen?



Afaik sollte man für Maschiengewindebohrer ne Maschiene nehmen, weil die einfach auf sehr kurzer Strecke das Kernloch bohren und das Gewinde schneiden -> geringe seitliche Führung, hoher Kraftaufwand -> leicht mal verkantet, abgerutscht oder andersweitig das Gewinde ruiniert.
Es gibt aber in den meisten Baumärkten M-Gewinde-Sackloch-Schneider, die dank 2-3-4 getrennten Schneidstufen nur eine geringe Tiefe benötigen.
Falls du das Kernloch noch bohren musst, würde ich aber dringend einen Bohrmaschienenständer empfehlen. Es stört bei so nem dünnen Blech zwar kaum, wenn das ein bißchen schief wird - aber in dünnem Blech kann sich der Bohrer auch schnell verfangen und in Sekundenbruchteilen 1-2cm reinschrauben.
Da ist es besser, wenn sich die Maschiene nicht bewegen kann.


----------



## Speed-E (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik sollte man für Maschiengewindebohrer ne Maschiene nehmen, weil die einfach auf sehr kurzer Strecke das Kernloch bohren und das Gewinde schneiden -> geringe seitliche Führung, hoher Kraftaufwand -> leicht mal verkantet, abgerutscht oder andersweitig das Gewinde ruiniert.
> Es gibt aber in den meisten Baumärkten M-Gewinde-Sackloch-Schneider, die dank 2-3-4 getrennten Schneidstufen nur eine geringe Tiefe benötigen.
> Falls du das Kernloch noch bohren musst, würde ich aber dringend einen Bohrmaschienenständer empfehlen. Es stört bei so nem dünnen Blech zwar kaum, wenn das ein bißchen schief wird - aber in dünnem Blech kann sich der Bohrer auch schnell verfangen und in Sekundenbruchteilen 1-2cm reinschrauben.
> Da ist es besser, wenn sich die Maschiene nicht bewegen kann.



Word! 

Man ist eben vom Fach. Ich glaub diese Erfahrung hat jeder Metaller schon gemacht.

Was ich mich nur frage ist: Ist dieser Aufwand es wert, dass man vielleicht 1K bessere Wasser/Luft Temperaturen hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht bei dem Aufwand eigentlich nur darum, die Lüfter bequem und ggf. noch mit hübschen Schrauben zu befestigen, Temperaturvorteil = 0 

P.S.:
Vom Fach? Also ich garantiert nicht


----------



## MetallSimon (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr von diesen pumpen?
Respotec Online Shop


----------



## Xandrus (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm also ich persönlich würd meinem Rechner nicht der Pumpe anvertraun... sieht etwas komisch aus  Die Lautstärke kann man natürlih auch nicht beurteilen und der Durchfluss naja so ca. 80l/h... gut bei 1m Förderhöhe. Wie sich das ganze im Rechner verhält ka, aber ich glaub nicht, dass die so Bombe ist. 
Wenn man etwas mehr Kühler drinn hat könnte es wahrscheinlich Probleme geben! Das kann man aber auch sehr schlecht beurteilen, da es beim Pumpe auch Unterschiede gibt wie gut die mit dem Widerstand skalieren!
Leg lieber was drauf und kauf dir was ordentliches...


----------



## MetallSimon (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fritz Berger: Ihr Spezialist für Camping und Freizeit
also die für 10€ ist doch echt gut oder?


----------



## Speed-E (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Fritz Berger: Ihr Spezialist für Camping und Freizeit
> also die für 10€ ist doch echt gut oder?



Die haben ja ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit mit elektrischen Zahnbürsten.

Bestell doch eine und mach einen Test. Schön mit Fotos, das wär doch was oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Marke&damit Zuverlässigkeit kenne ich nicht.
Membran und Kolbenpumpen sind, aufgrund meist hoher Geräuschentwicklung und Vibration, für Waküs eher schlecht geeignet. Die Angabe bei einer der Kreiselpumpen, dass sie z.B. als Scheibenwischerpumpe geeignet wäre, suggeriert ähnliches - die kleinen Kraftpakete, die da üblich sind, sind normalerweise richtig laut. (und vermutlich nicht für Dauerlauf optimiert)

Aber warum im Wakü-Bereich keine Zahnradpumpen eingesetzt werden, frage ich mich schon lange.
(Okay - die können genauso laut werden, müssen sie aber nicht prinzipiell. Und der hohe Druck im Vergleich zu Kreiselpumpen wäre eigentlich sehr interessant)


----------



## Sh33p82 (15. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, aus welchem Material die Tasten vom Aquaero sind? 

MfG, Sh33p!!!


----------



## Parnshion (15. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht nach Alu aus....


----------



## Sh33p82 (15. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für alle, die es interessiert, die Tasten sind aus Messing und wurden vernickelt!


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, um was für ein Gewinde es sich hier handelt? Danke schonmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo hast du die Anschlüsse bestellt? 3/8er?


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind von meinem RAM [Link]. 3/8 hmm, kommt das mit den Maßen hin? Ich hoffe nämlich, das OCZ keine Unikate (Gewinde) gefertigt hat^^


----------



## MetallSimon (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Metrisches ISO-Gewinde ? Wikipedia
könnte m10 sein


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Anschlüsse bestellt? 3/8er?



G 3/8 Zoll wären größer als G 1/4 Zoll und das sind sie niemals, das sind Warscheins G1/8.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten, ja an ein metrisches dacht ich auch schon genau wie an G1/8^^ Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal ein (paar) Gewinde zum Vergleich kaufen, möglicherweise passts ja, was meint ihr?


----------



## MetallSimon (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Danke schon einmal für die Antworten, ja an ein metrisches dacht ich auch schon genau wie an G1/8^^ Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal ein (paar) Gewinde zum Vergleich kaufen, möglicherweise passts ja, was meint ihr?


oder du gehst mal in baumarkt und fragst da mal nach.die wissen das meistens.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt gute Idee, danke


----------



## Digger (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rechne doch einfach !? 

die gewindebreite ist in Zoll also musste 8mm in Zoll umrechnen 



edit sagt : es müsste folglich G 3/8 sein.


----------



## DaxTrose (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mal M8 und G1/8 nebeneinander! Kann also auch nicht sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lasse gerade das Wasser ab, der radi liegt jetzt eine weile rum, bis das Case lackiert ist und und und.... Bildet sich da irgendwas im Radi in den Kühlern und co.?


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DaxTrose: M8 scheint der Sache doch schon recht nahe zu kommen oder, also ich kann da jetzt nicht den Unterschied zwischen meinem Gewinde und dem, was du gepostet hast entdecken. Ist das ein Gewinde von ner Schraube? Wenn ja muss ich mal meinen vater fragen, der hat nen haufen bei sich, mal abgleichen das ganze. Danke schon einmal für die Mühe.


----------



## Speed-E (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Lasse gerade das Wasser ab, der radi liegt jetzt eine weile rum, bis das Case lackiert ist und und und.... Bildet sich da irgendwas im Radi in den Kühlern und co.?



Höchstens Patina oder Pilze.  Wenn man allerdings G48 o.ä. benutzt hat, dauert es eine Weile länger.
Im schlimmsten Fall kann man es rausspülen.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @DaxTrose: M8 scheint der Sache doch schon recht nahe zu kommen oder, also ich kann da jetzt nicht den Unterschied zwischen meinem Gewinde und dem, was du gepostet hast entdecken. Ist das ein Gewinde von ner Schraube? Wenn ja muss ich mal meinen vater fragen, der hat nen haufen bei sich, mal abgleichen das ganze. Danke schon einmal für die Mühe.



Mess doch mal die Steigung vom Gewinde.  M8 hat 1.2mm


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Speed-E:
Habe das Feser One Fluid benutzt... Also den Radi gut mit destiliertem Wasser durchspülen reicht!?


----------



## nemetona (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@euMelBeumel,

wär Ärgerlich wenn OCZ auf ein solch exotisches Maß setzt, da man dadurch mit den gelieferten Anschlüssen auf 6mm ID Schlauch limitert ist.

Vieleicht kann dir NicoOCZ diesbezüglich weiter helfen.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mal noch kurz ne frage:
wie gut ist dieser Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » Gigabyte GH-WPBV1 Blue Eye VGA-Kühler grafikkartenkühler?? 
ich will mir den vielleicht kaufen und dann dieses plastikding abmachen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Mess doch mal die Steigung vom Gewinde.  M8 hat 1.2mm



Also nach meiner Messung kommt das schon hin, habe auch nochmal bissl gesucht, dort wara uch erst die Rede von G1/8 aber es wurde dann doch auf M8 verwiesen, wird also (hoffentlich) so sein.



nemetona schrieb:


> wär Ärgerlich wenn OCZ auf ein solch exotisches Maß setzt, da man dadurch mit den gelieferten Anschlüssen auf 6mm ID Schlauch limitert ist.



genau, du hast meinen Hintergedanken entlarvt 



nemetona schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann dir NicoOCZ diesbezüglich weiter helfen.



Danke für den Tipp werd ich gleich noch machen, als Absicherung


----------



## Speed-E (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> @Speed-E:
> Habe das Feser One Fluid benutzt... Also den Radi gut mit destiliertem Wasser durchspülen reicht!?



Normalerweise ja. Sollte doch etwas mehr drin sein, Bref rein oder Domestos, Zitronensäure geht auch oder Essig.Ich würde glaube ich Domestos(mit Wasser verdünnt) nehmen, dann ist es garantiert Keimfrei.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Normalerweise ja. Sollte doch etwas mehr drin sein, Bref rein oder Domestos, Zitronensäure geht auch oder Essig.Ich würde glaube ich Domestos(mit Wasser verdünnt) nehmen, dann ist es garantiert Keimfrei.


Hmm, mal sehen. Habe jetzt erstmal geschüttelt und gedreht. Lasse den radi jetzt über nacht schräg stehen, damit noch was rauslaufen kann 

Danke


----------



## Parnshion (17. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich dir da empfehlen kann (mache ich auch selbst immer so), du schließt eine Pumpe mit AGB an, und lässt die Pumpe laufen und etwa gleich viel Wasser aus der Wasserhahn in den AGB reinlaufen wie die Pumpe rauspumpt, nach 15 min müsste alles raus sein. Danach ein geschlossene Kreislauf mit Desti-Wasser anschliessen: AGB-Pumpe-Radi-AGB. Danach ist dein Radi definitiv sauber.


----------



## SCUX (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ob man wirklich mit Eis besser kühlt? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=141366&stc=1&d=1253230875


----------



## Skaos (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lol.. na da ist immerhin passives Kühlen möglich, das is schonma viel wert wie ich finde


----------



## in-vino-veritas (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Was ich dir da empfehlen kann (mache ich auch selbst immer so), du schließt eine Pumpe mit AGB an, und lässt die Pumpe laufen und etwa gleich viel Wasser aus der Wasserhahn in den AGB reinlaufen wie die Pumpe rauspumpt, nach 15 min müsste alles raus sein. Danach ein geschlossene Kreislauf mit Desti-Wasser anschliessen: AGB-Pumpe-Radi-AGB. Danach ist dein Radi definitiv sauber.


Wenn man drei pumpen hat wie du kann man eine dafür nehmen . Werde das mal probieren, aber wahrscheinlich nur mit desti-Wasser. Thanks


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So habe gestern ne fixe Antwort von NicoOCZ bekommen, bei den Gewinden am OCZ-RAM handelt es sich definitv um M8, für alle die es interessiert/betrifft


----------



## MetallSimon (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> ich hab mal noch kurz ne frage:
> wie gut ist dieser Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » Gigabyte GH-WPBV1 Blue Eye VGA-Kühler grafikkartenkühler??
> ich will mir den vielleicht kaufen und dann dieses plastikding abmachen.


weiß keiner?


----------



## nemetona (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> So habe gestern ne fixe Antwort von NicoOCZ bekommen, bei den Gewinden am OCZ-RAM handelt es sich definitv um M8, für alle die es interessiert/betrifft



Bietet OCZ auch ander Anschlüsse zum Austausch an?
Falls nicht wär dies ein K.O. Argument gegen den Speicher!


----------



## Parnshion (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@MetallSimon
Bei dem Preis kannst du ruhig zugreifen. Im schlimmsten fall hast du paar Ersatzteil bzw. was zu experimentieren


----------



## UnnerveD (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Bietet OCZ auch ander Anschlüsse zum Austausch an?
> Falls nicht wär dies ein K.O. Argument gegen den Speicher!



gibt es nicht G1/8" auf G1/4" Anschlüsse - das sieht zwar nicht sooo schick aus aufm RAM, aber erweitert die Möglichkeiten, was den verwendeten Schlauch angeht...

Edit: Dumm von mir - ist ja nen M8 und keine 1/8" Gewinde...


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber ich hab noch keine M8 auf G1/8, G1/4, ... Anschlüsse gesehen. Austauschanschlüsse hatte ich auch erst vor, dann ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass bei breiteren Anschlüssen eben diese kollidieren wenn die Dimms genau nebeneinander stehen. Ich hab mir überlegt, das Manko des 6mm ID durch parallelen Durchfluss (alle 4 Dimms gleichzeitig) zu kompensieren, *theoretisch* liegt dann der gesamte Durchfluss der Dimms über dem des Restsystems (10mm ID), was auch schon wieder ein Nachteil sein könnte.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die RAMs ohenhin lieber passiv kühlen - zuviel Schlauch zerstört die Optik (außerdem sehen die HS meiner OCZ Reaper HPC genial aus), aber letztenendes muss jeder sleber sehen, ob er es nutzt oder nicht.

mfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke wenn man den Schlauch dezent wegführt sieht das schon chic aus, ich dachte ja in meiner ersten Config daran meine alten RAMs mit Ram(m)böcken auszustatten, aber dann bin ich an die geraten und naja wie sieht das denn aus wenn man ne WaKü drin hat aber die RAM-Anschlüsse trocken bleiben


----------



## UnnerveD (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fänd's schöner, wenn man die gar net kühlt, als wenn man dann auf kleine Schläuche ausweichen muss - btw - die Ramböcke find ich ganz schick


----------



## bundymania (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, das es M8 Gewinde sind und nicht M5, wie bei den älteren Riegeln ? 

Dafür hatte ich mir damals Mini Schraubanschlüsse besorgt  Für die gibt es Adapter auf 10/8


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

M5 ist deutlich kleiner und es besteht die Hoffnung, dass der OCZ Support weiß, was er sagt.
(Bei mir wusste er z.B., warum er mir lieber nicht gesagt hat, wie lange ne RMA-Prozedur dauert  )


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Sicher, das es M8 Gewinde sind und nicht M5, wie bei den älteren Riegeln ?



Also NicoOCZ meinte es sind M8er, und von den Maßen kommts auch hin, ja M5er Adapter hab ich auch schon gesehen. Wie gesagt hab mich eigentlich schon fast damit abgefunden die Originaltüllen zu nehmen, mit parallelem Durchfluss müsste das ok sein. ichw erd sehen is nochn Weilchen hin  Aber danke für euer Interesse


----------



## bundymania (18. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> M5 ist deutlich kleiner und es besteht die Hoffnung, dass der OCZ Support weiß, was er sagt.
> (Bei mir wusste er z.B., warum er mir lieber nicht gesagt hat, wie lange ne RMA-Prozedur dauert  )


 
nunja, immerhin hast du zumindest wohl eine Antwort erhalten, dahingehend habe ich schon andere Erfahrungen mit den Leuten von OCZ gemacht


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit welchem Mittel reinige ich einen Plexi AGB am besten ohne das Risse ohne andere Schäden entstehen? 

PS: Ich kann meinen AGB leider nicht komplett öffnen.


----------



## Digger (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich würde wasser und etwas spüli einfüllen und schütteln was das zeug hält ! su habe ich meinem alten swiftech micro auch recht gut sauber bekommen.

musst halt wirklich außerordentlich doll schütteln


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heisses Wasser und Spüli haben leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## Digger (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welchen AGB hast du denn genau ?

und vllt mal länger einwirken lassen: zwischendurch immer wieder mal wieder schütteln.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist der XSPC 5,25" Bay.


----------



## Digger (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wie schon gesagt, am besten  mal länger ( zb nen tag) einwirken lassen und ab und zu immer mal wieder schütteln.

so hat das bei meinem swiftech auch gefunzt.
ich hae sogar etwas entkalker reingemacht, aber davon bloß nicht zu viel, falls es das plexi angreifen sollte...


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einweichen lassen ist wahrscheinlich das was ich jetzt auf die "schnelle" versuchen kann. Entkalker etc wollte ich da nicht reinkippen wegen weiteren Rissen.


----------



## MetallSimon (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hätte grad fast was ganz schönes bei ebay ersteigert: komplette Wasserkühlung mit Festplattenkühlung bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 20.09.09 20:30:41 MESZ)
ich wurde leider innerhalb der letzten 5 sekunden überboten.
so nu wollt ich wissen,was das da für ein radiator auf dem bild ist.der gefäält mir nähmlich irgendwie. und ist das so ein monsterradiator oder nur ein langer??


----------



## Digger (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ui das sieht nach einem Aqua Computer Evo 1800 aus für ganze 15 Lüfter.

das teil gibts aber schon etwas länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Bu11et (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann sein das ich mich irre aber könnte ein 1080er sein (Mora 2 vllt?). 

Hier sind paar zu auswahl: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 9x120mm


----------



## Digger (20. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nene, die sind nicht so groß !


----------



## Skaos (21. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oha das is ja echt ärgerlich, für das Ding hätte ich 80€ und mehr bezahlt, wenn der Zustand noch stimmt bzw. es einfach nur dicht is.. aber für die 25€ für die das Set weg ging konnte man ja quasi gar nix falsch machen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> ui das sieht nach einem Aqua Computer Evo 1800 aus für ganze 15 Lüfter.
> 
> das teil gibts aber schon etwas länger nicht mehr.



Neben der Größe würden auch die Befestigungslöcher, die man sieht, passen.

Restbestände gabs bei einigen Shops übrigens noch ziemlich lange, habe im letzten Jahr mal irgendwo einen gesehen.


----------



## computertod (21. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so, hab gerade meine Wakü zusammengebaut
auf meiner CPU sitzt jetzt ein Alphacool Nexxos XP und ich komm unter last nach ner halben Stunde (ich weis, nicht sehr lang) auf max. 49°C, ist das eher viel oder eher wenig?
CPU is ein INtel Core 2 Duo E4300 @2404Mhz
die Halterung is mit Schrauben und nicht wie werksmäßig mit PushPins festgemacht


----------



## cyphermax (21. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage.
Habe hier einen HK 2.5 und einen EK Supreme und weiss nicht welchen ich nutzen soll.
Gibts große Unterschiede?


----------



## Parnshion (21. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Supreme


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dito, nimm den Supreme.... Es sei denn du hast noch nen HK 3.0!?


----------



## graebens (21. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm den Supreme der ist echt gut.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand das Ding hier schonmal im Einsatz gehabt?:

Eheim-Mod Pumpenflügelrad 1046/1048


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja.
Der einzige Unterschied zum normalen Flügelrad liegt in zusätzlichen Plastiknasen. Das normale Flügelrad lässt sich auf dem Läufer um 170° vor und zurück drehen, um die Belastungen beim Anlauf gering zu halten bzw. den Anlauf allgemein zu erleichtern (wenn in der ersten 50stel Umdrehung keine ~halbe Umdrehung geschafft wird, dann wirken die Kräfte beim zweiten Wechselstromdurchgang auf einmal entgegengesetzt und die Drehrichtung ändert sich schlagartig) und um die Gefahr von Schäden im Falle einer Blockade (Verunreinigung - ist eben eine Aquarienpumpe) zu verringern.
Normalerweise spielt dieses Spiel keine Rolle: Wenn sich die Pumpe erstmal dreht, drückt der Läufer ja konstand in eine Richtung und da das Flügelrad ihn schlecht überholen kann, bewegen sich beide nicht gegeneinander. In einigen Fällen kommt es aber wohl trotzdem vor, dass der Läufer im 50Hz Takt gegen diesen Anschlag knallt - dann hilft der sogenannte "EheimMod" (Teflonband um Läufer, so dass das Flügelrad festklemmt) oder halt ein Mod-Rad.

Ich habs bei mir nicht mehr drin, wenn überhaupt war meine Pumpe damit lauter als ohne.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahh, danke für die ausführliche Erklärung  Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich -glaube ich zumindest- nicht Alles verstanden habe 

aber Fazit ist also: Ich bräuchte das Rad nicht, dachte halt man kann die Pumpe damit evtl. noch etwas leiser machen...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (22. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Past das 
Eheim-Mod Pumpenflügelrad 1046/1048
auch auf die Aquastream XT ultra


----------



## UnnerveD (22. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß ja, da die Aquastream XT eine modifizierte 1046 ist (nach meiner Informationen);
sicherheitshalber würde ich aber mit AT /A-C in Kontakt treten und nachfragen.

mfG


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die AS XT brauch keinen Rad Mod.


----------



## UnnerveD (22. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok - gut zu wissen, aber er wollte ja wissen ob das Rad passt 
(was ja damit eig. hinfällig ist)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie du schon sagtest, es ist richtig, ist ne "gemoddete" Eheim 1046. Es würde also passen...Aber wie KingPiranhas & ruyven macaran (hat ne ausführliche Erklärung geschrieben ) schon sagten, man braucht es nicht...


----------



## Parnshion (23. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weißt jemand noch den einen Link zu den Thread "wie man Schlauch Bieggradien erhöht ohne dass es knickt"...??? Da wo man mit Kabelbinde festmacht und dann kocht, glaube ich, hab damals nur kurz gesehen, aber mir nicht gemerkt wo und we der Thread genau war.
War mal hier irgendwo, oder war es bei Luxx?


----------



## Digger (23. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das war "scamps kochkurs" im luxx


----------



## Monsterclock (23. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß zwar den Thread nichtmehr aber ich weiß was du machen musst:
Du nimmts am besten ein Kabel (mit den "dicken Kupferdrähten") steckst das in den Schlauch und biegst das und dann in warmes Wasser. Nachdem das gekühlt ist kannst das Kabel raustun


----------



## Elzoco (23. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Scamps Kochkurs?


----------



## Parnshion (23. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Jungs..... Genau den Thread hab ich gesucht. Ist nicht für mich, sondern für B-rabbit 
Ihr seid klasse wie immer Leute 
mfg


----------



## netheral (25. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze frage: Kann ich für einige Minuten - vllt. eine Stunde eine Laing Pumpe sowie einen AGB (bei dem sollte eher nix passieren) mit normalem Leitungswasser betreiben, um die Pumpe zu testen oder muss ich dafür schon demineralisiertes Wasser benutzen?  Danke.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klappt. danach die teile gründlich reinigen.


----------



## netheral (25. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke, das istn Wort. Ich baue die Laing einfach zusammen, teste sie, zerlege sie wieder und putze sie gut aus.
Aber bis die Sachen kommen dauerts eh leider noch. :/ Bei AT habe ich ne Gutschrift aus einer alten Bestellung und die wurde standardmäßig nicht verrechnet. Bin mal gespannt ob ich sie überhaupt verrechnet bekomme. :/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weder der Laing noch dem AGB schadet das in irgendeiner Weise.
Theoretisch könntest du die Wakü komplett mit Leitungswasser betreiben, erleichter aber elektrochemische Korrosion an den Metallen (ggf. auch Korrosion allgemein) und bietet eine deutlich bessere Grundlage für das Wachstum von Mikroorganismen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar, ruf bei denen wegen der Gutschrift und Verrechnung an. Habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Nucleus (25. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Aber bis die Sachen kommen dauerts eh leider noch. :/ Bei AT habe ich ne Gutschrift aus einer alten Bestellung und die wurde standardmäßig nicht verrechnet. Bin mal gespannt ob ich sie überhaupt verrechnet bekomme. :/



Geht nur, wenn Du Vorkasse zahlst.
Ich hatte mich auch gewundert, als nichts verrechnet wurde.

Hab' dann beim Support angefragt, und die meinten recht lapidar das ginge nur, wenn man Vorkasse zahlt... Bleibt nur die Frage aus welchem Finger man sich das hätte saugen sollen


----------



## Skaos (26. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder der Laing noch dem AGB schadet das in irgendeiner Weise.
> Theoretisch könntest du die Wakü komplett mit Leitungswasser betreiben, erleichter aber elektrochemische Korrosion an den Metallen (ggf. auch Korrosion allgemein) und bietet eine deutlich bessere Grundlage für das Wachstum von Mikroorganismen.



Kalkablagerungen sind da nicht zu befürchten?? - Ich mein sicher nich nach ein paar Std aber wenn mans mehere Tage drin hat??


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kalk bleibt i.d.R. gelöst. Damit er ausfällt müsste entweder viel Wasser verdunsten, entsprechende chemische Reaktionen mit Kühlern stattfinden oder es müsste extrem hartes Wasser und eine deutliche Temperaturerhöhung zusammen kommen.


----------



## icecold (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar seit wann wird deer Nova von Phobya hergestellt. Und ist das der gleiche wie von Magicool?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ein und der selbe Radi.Wer weis wer da wieder was umlabelt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Tüllen gefallen euch besser bzw. welche Farbe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Schlauch kommt den auf die Tüllen?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DangerDen 16/10:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich verschlauchen soll!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann die silbernen Tüllen.
Am betsen du baust es erstmal alles zusammen inc Graka. Dann kann man dir besser helfen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht das nicht? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-tagebuch-1572-picture26349-haf-black3.png


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na da fehlt die SB.


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welcher anschluss ist denn der eingang vom cpu kühler ?

Kühler - posittion - anschluss

spawa - oben - rechts - eingang
spawa - oben - links - ausgang
spawa - links - oben - eingang
spawa - links - unten - ausgang
CPU - eingang
CPU - ausgang
NB - rechts - eingang
NB - links - ausgang
graka ... usw

ich hoffe das kann dir helfen. falls du manche racien nich hinbekommst koch die schläuche kurz.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> welcher anschluss ist denn der eingang vom cpu kühler ?


Der in der Mitte.


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

cpu - kühler 
ich bin jetzt einfach von der mitte ausgegangen



edit : bild im anhang


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> cpu - kühler


Schon verbessert.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Bild sollte besser sein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...picture25732-p5qdeluxe-kuehler-komplett-2.png
(siehe oben)

Habe jetzt erstmal wieder schwarzen gegen die "normalen getauscht 

Ich habe mir das folgendermaßen gedacht:

Pumpe(Laufwerksschacht)-> SB rechts
SB links -> Graka
Graka -> NB links
NB rechts -> linken Mosfet unten
linken Mosfet oben-> CPU Einlass (Mitte)
CPU Auslass-> Mosfet oben links
Mosfet oben rechts->Radi
Radi -> DFM
DFM-> AGB
AGB-> Pumpe

Was meint ihr? Habe des weiteren für den Cyclone keinen Platz!?!?!

Edit@Digger: Genau so will ich es machen 
Bin also nicht der Einzige, der es so machen würde... Na dann mal los...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt ihr zur Positionierung vom AGB?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus dem Bilderthread:



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zur Positionierung vom AGB?




Sitzt der AGB nicht zu niedrig?
Meine AS Ultra wollte nicht pumpen, als der AGB bei mir so niedrig saß...


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm, ka ob der agb so gut sitzt. optisch find ichs ok aber technisch fragwürdig, wie nucleus schon meint.

vertausche mal die schläuche an der NB. das könnte harmonischer aussehen. 
wär schön wenn du so mal ein foto machen könntest.
dann hast du nämlich drei schläuche die schräg-waagerecht gehen. 
und der von der cpu zur nb geht nicht so stark "gegen die richtung"


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist aber gerade aufgefallen:

Gehst du davon aus, dass ich das Wasser zuerst durch die Mosfets pumpe? Ich frage wegen der Schlauchführung an der CPU (ein- und Auslass)....Der AGB ist jetzt etwas höher


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja davon gehe ich aus, weil ich dachte, dass das kühle wasser direkt von oben aus dem raid kommt 

pumpe radi HW agb ...
wenn der kreislauf anders ist, solltest du den ganzen cpu kühler drehen  denk ich mal.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bräuchte auch mal einen Verschlauchungs Rat. Bei Fragen einfach fragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man Wasser aus dem AGB ansaugt, was aus dem Radi kommt(wurde ja vorher gekühlt)und es von unten durch die SB nach oben jagt!?Ist doch dasselbe oder nicht?

Ich lasse das jetzt so, der Schlauch ist nur noch knapp vorhanden 

Danke für deine (eure) Hilfe


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ king 
ich würde von 

spawa links oben zu NB links gehen, 
NB rechts zu CPU rechts
Cpu links zu spawa oben links 

dürfte ganz cool aussehen wenn die so parallel gehen


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger kannst du das mal in eins der Bilder einmalen?


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger:
Muss ich darauf achten, dass der AGB hoch genug hängt? Oder kann der unten bei der SB auf Höhe hängen?
__________________

Oder schafft das die Pumpe locker?


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

er sollte so hängen, sodass das wasser theoretisch von allein in die pumpe läuft.sprich der agb ausgang muss über dem pumpeneingan liegen

es würde zwar auch anders funktionieren, aber das ist schwierig zu entlüften


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger @all wie würde die Verschlauchung aussehen wenn alles neu verschlaucht wird?


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dazu sag mal du deine komponenten hast:

pumpe im laufwerksschacht, agb da drüber ?
raid nur der da außen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 Radis extern in Reihe geschaltet, komplettes Board, Graka, CPU, 5,25" AGB darunter DVD-RW + Scythe Kaze Server, Pumpe + DFM "mitten drin". Unter der Pumpe kommen die HDD's (Lukü) hin.


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe Hochkant !

dann brauchste noch für die graka den twinconnect umrüstsatz 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SLI/CrossFire

dann pumpe - SB - radi - graka - spawa - NB - CPU - spawa - agb


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger den aquagrafix Typ 2 lässt sich damit nicht umrüsten.  Bis auf das mit der Pumpe hochkant sieht es aus wie von VDC.


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ok. hmm naja das sollte auch so gehen. der schlauch der von außen kommt, einfach dann oben an der graka anschließen und mit dem anderen anschluss weiter zu den spawas.

vdc vorschlag hab ich noch nich gesehen. aber umso besser wenn er ähnlich ist 


edit : haha is ja lustig, naja dann ist ja mein vorschlag bestätigt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, jemand ne Idee wie ich am Besten von Graka zur SB gehe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Agb hängt jetzt folgendermaßen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaos (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Winkel kommen für dich nicht in Frage??
Ansonsten das "Kochrezept" befolgen und den Schauch in die gewünschte Form bringen würd ich vorschlagen..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Skaos:
Doch doch, aber nicht mehr so viel wie beim ersten mal 

Such dir einen aus, mehr habe ich gerade nicht gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas hast du nicht zufällig rum liegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur die zum reinschrauben...(siehe oben auf dem Bild!)

Oder halt die hier unten, oben rechts in der Ecke von EK zum einschrauben in die Winkel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> @Skaos:
> Doch doch, aber nicht mehr so viel wie beim ersten mal
> 
> Such dir einen aus, mehr habe ich gerade nicht gefunden:



90°Winkel an die Karte, 45° Winkel an die SB.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PS Tüllen lassen sich sehr schlecht in die 90° Winkel eindrehen, aber ich versuche es nochmal...

Und wie vomn SB in AGB? Winkel in den AGB?

Habe ich nen Denkfehler? Die 90° Tüllen lassen sich zwar überall eindrehen, aber enden nie in der gewünschten Position....!?!


----------



## Digger (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm einfach genug schlauch und lege eine schöööööööööne kurve 
sieht imho am besten aus.
und wie ruyven schon sagt, an der SB einen 45°Winkel.

mit der gewünschten position geht nur mit den drehbaren winkeln.

tausch doch mal bitte die anschlüsse an der NB  und mach dann ein fotoo


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

45° Winkel an die SB und mit einen leichten Bogen zum AGB, dort wieder einen 45° Winkel.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@digger: mache ich, bild reiche ich nach 
Habe mir jetzt die drehbaren 90° bestellt, also dann entweder an der Graka 90 und SB 45° oder andersherum!?

@King: Danke, werde ich mal versuchen  
Im Ganzen Sys keine Winkel aber direkt am AGB, SB Pumpe treffen sie sich alle 

Wozu sollen dann die Einschraubneunziggradbitspowerdinger denn sonst gut sein?

Edit: Wenn ich weiter so mache, schrotte ich noch die NB...


----------



## Digger (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an an die graka keine 90° ! viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel schöner mit nem eleganten bogen.

und pumpe-SB stimme ich king zu.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also:

- Graka rechts unten mit 45°BP an SB links mit 90°BP 
- SB rechts mit 45°BP an AGB mit 45°

richtig!?

EDIT: Oder ne gerade PS tülle mit nem Bogen in den 45° der SB?

zur NB:

- Der Schlauch geht immer so schwer runter...Wenn ich die beiden Schläuche vertausche, geht die CPU direkt im Bogen runter und die Graka schräg!?! Meist du, das das soll toll aussehene würde?

- an der NB knirscht es schon! Trotzdem ich vorsichtig war, ging eine klitzekleine Ecke ab...


----------



## Digger (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

graka KEIN winkel. grade nach unten und mit genug schlauch einen schönen bogen an die SB, dort kannste dann einen 45°Winkeln nehmen.

jo SB-Pumpe is richtig.

wegen NB, naja ich denke an der NB macht das dann einen harmonischeren eindruck.
ich mach mal eben was in paint xD

edit : so.also bei der NB habe ich auch gerne mal angst was kaputt zu machen. hast du nich so einen schaumstroff rand um den chip geklebt ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Wo Ihr gerade so schön beim Verlegen seit - feines Projekt Digger! - habe ich da auch mal 'ne Frage.
Hintergrund ist mein eigenes Projekt und eine (bisher) unbeantwortete Frage.

Momentan denke ich dran, 8/11er Schlauch zu nehmen; der 16/10er ist mir zu dick und braucht vor allem zu starke Kräfte beim Abziehen.
Nun will ich mein Porjekt optisch eigentlich in einer bestimmten Farbzusammenstellung gestalten: weißer UV-Schlauch - schwarzer Sleeve (ohne UV) - rotes UV-Coil.
Das Dumme nur: ich finde die benötigten Materialien nur in 13/10er Größe.

Nun habe ich mir sagen lassen - ziehe ich auch gar nicht in Zweifel! - dass der 13/10er Schlauch gaaanz miese Bogeneigenschaften hat.

Daher zwei Fragen:


gibt es eine Sorte 13/10er, die besser ist als die anderen und eventuell brauchbare Eigenschaften hat?
Was haltet Ihr davon, enge Bögen durch entsprechende Winkelverbinder zu vermeiden und überwiegend - kleines Gehäuse - gerade Strecken zu verlegen?
So wie hier (von der Graka):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/143101d1253730100-wakue-bilderthread-lehnis-pc.jpg
oder hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/143306d1253811731-wakue-bilderthread-pumpe.jpg
Mein Material ist überwiegend 'Konventionell':
Laing Pumpe, Koolance Plexi-Deckel, EK Supreme, AGB Aquatube in delrin weiß.
Könnt' Ihr mir da bitte ein paar Meinungen und Tips geben?

Danke Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Digger (28. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey jochen,

also ich würde dir sehr stark zu 16/10er raten  die eigenschaften sind einfach super.
130/10 halt wie du schon sagst nicht so gut zum verlegen ABER wie hier beschrieben [Guide] Engste Radien mit Billig-Schlauch - Scamps Kochkurs - 2. Edit: Der Meisterkurs! - Forum de Luxx lässt sich das auch gut beheben.
ich würde sogar mit dir wetten, das sdu spätestens nach 2-3 monaten (die du hier mitlesen/gucken wirst) umsteigen wirst auf größere schläuche.

praktisch ist dann sogar, wenn du auf 10er tüllen setzt. dann kannste einfach nur den schlauch austauschen.

von der art her sind die schläuche in der größe sehr ähnlich so lange es marken schläuche sind. noname pvc etc sind da wesentlich schlechter.

auf 90°Winkel würde ich am besten versuchen, granz drauf zu verzichten. da sie den durchfluss minimieren.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> graka KEIN winkel. grade nach unten und mit genug schlauch einen schönen bogen an die SB, dort kannste dann einen 45°Winkeln nehmen.
> 
> jo SB-Pumpe is richtig.
> 
> ...


Muss mal schauen, wo ich so`n Schaumstoff herbekomme!? Mache dann ne PS Tülle nach unten in nen 45° an der SB. Aber von SB rechts kann ich nicht an an die Pumpe, denn irgendwo muss ja noch der AGB dazwischen, ne!?  Ein Stück NB ist schon ab...Die Graka biegt sich ganz schön, ich hoffe der Slot hält das aus...


----------



## Gast3737 (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich die kommenden Tage meine Mühle zusammen friemle, wie sollte ich dann den Kreislauf eigentlich Spülen?

So: mit normalen Wasser aus der Leitung einfach mal durchlaufen lassen, ca. 10 Minuten....dann alles aus leeren und abschließend InnoP-FertigMü rein oder wie?

Frage lieber nach bevor ich wieder Fiechzeug im Kreislauf habe..meine schönen neuen Feserschläuche sollen noch was halten..


----------



## Parnshion (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rune
ja, so kannst du es auch machen, ...um sicher zu gehen, jagg nochmal einen Desti-Wasser-Lauf durch, bevor du dann InnoPro nimmst.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parnshion danke dir..werde ich so umsetzen das kann ja Eiter werden wenn ich das Desti reinfülle und nochmals ablassen muss..mein PC wiegt mit EVO ca. 30 bis 40 kg..


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser warmes/heisses Wasser mit Cilit Bang (orangene Kappe) für den Radi. So 30-60 min einwirken lassen. Gut durchspülen, wenns nicht Sauber ist nochmal Cilit Bang. 
Beim Rest reicht auschrauben und mit dest Wasser spülen.


----------



## Parnshion (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rune
Meins wiegt wahrscheinlich bisschen mehr 

PS: Kaum zu glauben, aber mein System schluckt fast 3 Liter InnoPro


----------



## Gast3737 (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der EVO ist ja neu und hat schon ca. für 20 Minuten heiss/kalt Wasser, wechselnde Richtungen, aus dem Hahn gesehen und zwar so lange bis das Wasser nicht mehr gestunken hat..seit her liegt er schon ca. ne Woche rumm und wird dann die Woche verbaut werden...denke mal morgen oder über morgen...

Parnshion das Gewicht ist geschätzt..werde mir noch solch einen tollen Möbelroller besorgen müssen um das Ding zu hieven..


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@RuneDRS gerade wenn die Radis neu sind sollte man sie mit einem sauren Reiniger reinigen. Manche Stoffe interesiert normales Wasser einfach nicht.


----------



## Parnshion (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@King
ich glaube nicht dass alle Radi mit Stoffen versehen wurde, die man schlecht mit Wasser bzw. Dest-Wasser wegbekommen kann. Grad bei hochwertigen/teueren Radis, die auch schon auf Dichtheit geprüft sind, kann man erwarten dass da nicht unbedingt wasserschwerlöslichen Stoffen drin sind. Außerdem besteht dann wiederum das Risiko dass von den benutzen sauren Reiniger noch was im Radi bleibt


----------



## Nucleus (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs, was hat es denn beim Mo-Ra mit den Bezeichnungen auf sich?

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Mo-Ra 2 und dem Mo-Ra 2 Pro?
Klar - auf dem Pro ist noch ein Gehäuse (zum Montieren am Gehäuse?). Aber auf das kann man keine Lüfter installieren, oder?

Wenn man das vorhat, muss man den Mo-ra 2  mit der Lüfterblende für den Mo-Ra2 Pro nehmen?

Blick da im Moment nicht ganz durch...

Ich strecke schon mal die Fühler aus, weil es Ende des Jahres/Anfang nächsten Jahres ein neues Projekt geben wird


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Parnshion täusch dich da nicht. Mein Black Ice Radi war verschmutzter als mein Magicool. Ich durfte die Wakü hinterher öffnen den EK reinigen und wieder zusammen bauen. Und ich glaube über die Qualität der beiden Radis mus man wohl nix sagen. Lieber einmal vorsichtig als zu nachsichtig.

@Nucleus ja Lüfterblende für Lüfter auf den Mo-Ra 2 Core bzw Mo-ra 2 Pro zubekommen. Der Mo-ra 2 pro hat mehr Zubehör bzw Montagematrial als der Mo-ra 2 Core. Beides passt aber zusammen.


----------



## cyphermax (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 19/13er Schlauch hinsichtlich Verlegung und Biegeradien?
Ich möchte evtl. dann diesen dme 16/10er vorziehen.
Danke für Infos!


----------



## bundymania (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der (teure) Feser 19/13er lässt sich ziemlich gut verlegen, ich hatte den Schlauch in allen Farben damals für meinen Test erhalten, allerdings finde ich die Schlauchgröße manchmal eine Nr. zu groß. Besonders in kleineren Gehäusen wirken die Würste zu klobig ! 

Der 16/10er Feserschlauch lässt sich besser verlegen und übt aufgrund des weicheren Shoregrads weniger Druck auf die Kühler aus ! 

Hier mal ein Link zu der Gallery eines befreundeten Modders aus Polen. Er hat beide Größen im Einsatz.

Picasa Web Albums - Malik

19/13 :

Picasa Web Albums - Malik - Fat Albert Fe...


----------



## cyphermax (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte evtl. 19/13er Tygon nehmen.


----------



## Nucleus (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@King

Also kann man die Lüfterblende auf dem Pro anbringen?
Auf das Gehäuse des Pro?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfterblende passt definitiv auf den Pro.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie ohne Modifikationen auch auf den Core passt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na klar dazu ist sie doch gebaut. passt auch auf den Core (montagematrial wird extra benötigt).

*EDIT:* Bei der Core Version fehlt Montagematerial was beim Pro aber dabei, nur welches weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Nucleus (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie siehts aus mit dem Gewicht eines befüllten und mit Lüftern behängten Mo-Ra?

Kippen die Gehäuse nicht etwa reihenweise um? 

*--EDIT--*

ich frage mich wofür der Core eigentlich gedacht ist... mit dem alleine kann man doch nichts anfangen, oder taugt der Mo-Ra auch als Passiv-Radi?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Mo-ra 2 pro kann man alleine auch nicht viel anfangen. Es sei den man baut sich eine andere Größe als 120er Lüfter auf den Radi.  Mit der Vorgängerlüfterblende sah der Mo-ra 2 Pro noch richtig geil aus. Aber nun ......

Naja als Passivradi taugt er nur bedingt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> ich frage mich wofür der Core eigentlich gedacht ist... mit dem alleine kann man doch nichts anfangen, oder taugt der Mo-Ra auch als Passiv-Radi?



Naja - man kann mit ihm alleine genauso viel anfangen, wie mit dem Pro. Wenig.

Als er eingeführt wurde, bot WC aber noch von allen Radiatoren eine Core Ausführung und damals reichte er auch noch für Passivbetrieb.
Bis WC aber mal ne Produktpalette anpasst...........


----------



## Taitan (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch von mir:

Aus unerfindlichen Gründen kann ich die aquacomp. aquasuite nur in Win Vista starten und nicht in Win7. Das ist zwar nicht optimal, aber auch nicht tragisch.
Wenn ich in Vista für die Pumpe die dazugehörigen Lüfterdrehzahlen in der aquasuite einstelle, dann auf "Einstellung an Gerät senden" drücke, dann müsste die Pumpe ja die Drehzahlen Betriebssystem unabhängig selbst regeln...seh ich das richtig?
Sprich: Wenn ich von meiner Win7/Linux/Sonstwas Partition boote, wo KEINE Aquasuite am laufen ist, regelt die Pumpe dann die Lüfter alleine hoch, wenn der Schwellenwert erreicht ist, oder?


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da wird es sicher bald ein update geben, schau mal bei AC direkt.

Aber da alles in der Pumpe gespeichert ist nimmt die die letzten einstellungen.
So war es zumindest als ich Vista neu installiert habe und die aquasuite noch nicht drauf war.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus mit dem Gewicht eines befüllten und mit Lüftern behängten Mo-Ra?
> 
> Kippen die Gehäuse nicht etwa reihenweise um?



Ich schätze es jetzt mal so auf ca 5 Kg kann aber ein kleines bisschen mehr sein.
Wer sagt denn das Moras nur an Gehäuse Gehängt werden dürfen.
Man kann den doch schön neben den PC oder sonst wo hinstellen oder an die Wand hängen... Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten.



Taitan schrieb:


> Sprich: Wenn ich von meiner Win7/Linux/Sonstwas Partition boote, wo KEINE Aquasuite am laufen ist, regelt die Pumpe dann die Lüfter alleine hoch, wenn der Schwellenwert erreicht ist, oder?



Wie das Aquaero sollte die Aquastream die Einstellungen abspeichern und somit keine andauernd laufende Aquasuite benötigen.
Wegen einer neuen Version der Aquasuite würde ich mich an Aquacomputer wenden.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> an an die Graka keine 90° ! viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel schöner mit nem eleganten Bogen.


So, habe mal einen Bogen versucht! Bekomme die Federbandschelle allerdings nicht bis ganz hinter. Ich hoffe die schneidet sich nicht in den Schlauch bzw. reicht auf der Höhe!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Was meinst du bzw. was meint ihr?  oder


----------



## Digger (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

daumen:


----------



## Equilibrium (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Federbandschellen sind hässlich


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@digger:Ok, danke!! Meint ihr das haut hin mit der Federbangschelle am 45° WInkel von BP, wenn der nich bis ganz hinten ist???

Überlege allerdings wirklich noch, ob ich die beiden Schläuche an der NB tausche!?

@Equi: kommen ja nicht viele zum Einsatz 

Aber ich finde die schöner als die Unteren!!!: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist ja wieder geschmackssache, ne!? 

Ausserdem sieht man ja nicht sehr viel von der Schelle!!!


----------



## maschine (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

omg Leute ich hab ein kleines Problem^^
Mein System is zwar noch nich ganz fertig aber es steht schon der nächste Umbau an und dafür muss erstmal das Wasser raus. Ich hatte mir damals extra ein T-Stück + Kugelhahn gekauft aber dummerweise hatte ich irgendwie kein Bock die in den Kreislauf einzubinden 
Tja und jetzt is das Problem das ich das Wasser iwie da raus bekommen muss ohne alles zu überfluten^^

Der Schlauch vor und nach der Pumpe muss eh gekürzt werden deswegen kann der ruhig zerstückelt werden und deshalb dachte ich erst an Schlauchklemmen, aber die werden meine dicken 16/10er Schläuche wohl kaum platt bekommen 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen


----------



## Equilibrium (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so wie es aussieht, kannst Du die Pumpe ja ein Stück rausziehen, oder?

Dann die Pumpe in eine Schüssel legen und ausbluten lassen. Oder Du nimmst Schraubzwingen, die bekommen auch nen 16/10er Schlauch platt.


----------



## Digger (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja dann halte ne kanne oder ähnliches unter das stück was zerschnippelt werden soll.


----------



## maschine (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm was anderes wird mir wohl kaum übrig bleiben^^


----------



## UnnerveD (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder den AGB rausziehen wenn das geht...


----------



## maschine (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür sind die Schläuche alle zu kurz^^


----------



## Nucleus (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du keinen Trichter mit Schlauch daran?

Ich habe mir vor ner Weile einen zugelegt und bin sehr glücklich darüber, weil ich auch keinen Kugelhahn verbaut habe


----------



## Gamer-King (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe vor 13 mm TFC-Schlauch weiß UV-Aktiv in meiner Wakü zu verbauen. Wäre es sinnvoll noch schwarzen Knickschutz zu verwenden?


----------



## Digger (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du es nicht so machen magst wie scamps in seinem kochkurs, wird knickschutz wahrscheinlich nötig.
[Guide] Engste Radien mit Billig-Schlauch - Scamps Kochkurs - 2. Edit: Der Meisterkurs! - Forum de Luxx

nachm kochen brauchste die federn nicht.


----------



## Gamer-King (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> wenn du es nicht so machen magst wie scamps in seinem kochkurs, wird knickschutz wahrscheinlich nötig.
> [Guide] Engste Radien mit Billig-Schlauch - Scamps Kochkurs - 2. Edit: Der Meisterkurs! - Forum de Luxx
> 
> nachm kochen brauchste die federn nicht.


Welcher Knickschutz ist denn empfehlenswert? Metall oder Plastik?


----------



## Digger (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

plastik reicht auch aus.


----------



## Gamer-King (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> plastik reicht auch aus.


wie kauft man den am besten? ich mein es gibt da ja verschiedenene längen. Und woher so ich jetzt schon wissen wieviel schlauch ich brauche?


----------



## Digger (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na die plastik dinger werden doch als meterware angeboten. dann nimm so viel knickschutz, wie du schlauch kaufst.

in der regel reichen 2m schlauch LOCKER aus. wenn du lieber auf nummer sicher gehen willst und auch mal für die zukunft gerüstet sein willst,  kannste auch 3m kaufen.
ich habe damals 2m gekauft, habe mehrmals umgebaut und immer noch genügend schlauch übrig. 
mein case ist zwar klein, aber dafür hab ich auch noch nen externen radi.


edit, versuch doch einfach mal mit schnur deine schlauchwege in etwa auszumessen


----------



## Elzoco (30. September 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willsten alles verschlauchen? Radi extern? erste Wakü? Ein paar Angaben wären hilfreich.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kleine Frage: kann man Tempsensoren am Kabel verlängern oder verändert sich dadurch der Widerstand und das Ding geht nicht mehr?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## Digger (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also theoretisch verändert sich der widerstand schon... aber die dinger sind ja sowieso sooo ungenau...


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke fürs denken, hihi..konnte das Problem eingrenzen nachdem ich die Kabel mal überprüft hatte und am Gehäuse vom Sensor gedrückt habe kam wieder ein Bild..schön...es geht wieder...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> also theoretisch verändert sich der widerstand schon... aber die dinger sind ja sowieso sooo ungenau...



Ich habs nachgemessen, bevor ich meine Verländerung gebastelt habe (siehe Tagebuch) und der Wiederstand der Sensoren ist um ein vielfaches höher, als der von ein paar cm Kabel. Macht also in der Praxis keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Joel:D (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte man zuschlagen was den Ybris Black Pearl Chromo betrifft?
40€ billiger....


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hier mal ein Update, der Schlauchverlegung: 

Hat jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht doch top aus!


----------



## Skaos (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo geht der Pumpenausgang hin??
für die Entlüftung ist es sicher einfacher diesen an den Sb-Kühler zu setzen, also diesen mit dem AGB zu verbinden, wenn ich das Bild richtig interpretiert hab..


----------



## Parnshion (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@In-Veno
klasse verschlauchung  sieht alles sehr ordentlich und durchdacht aus 

@Skaos
Pumpenausgang geht sicherlich zum Radi (dürfte oben sein).


----------



## Skaos (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja eben darum ja der Gedanke evtl das noch zu ändern..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@Parnshion: *
Danke 



Skaos schrieb:


> wo geht der Pumpenausgang hin??
> für die Entlüftung ist es sicher einfacher diesen an den Sb-Kühler zu setzen, also diesen mit dem AGB zu verbinden, wenn ich das Bild richtig interpretiert hab..


*@Skaos:*
Weiß nicht ganz, was du meinst!? 
Edit: Ahh, jetzt  Dann müsste ich aber die anderen Anschlüsse auch tauschen, da das ganze ja dann auf der CPU vertauscht wäre....Was mach ich mit dem Mosfet rechts?
Gerade PS?
Und ja, vom Pumpenausgang gehe ich hinter den Festplattenschächten zum Radi...Dazwischen kommt aber noch der Aquacomputer-DFM.

Überlege allerdings SB rechts und AGB Anschlüsse zu tauschen!? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gerade im Wakü-Bilder-Thread mal wieder eine Plexi-Abdeckung von Watercool für zwei Laing-DDC-Pumpen gesehen. Nun frag ich mich ob das Sinn macht, zwei DDC's in Reihe zu schalten? 
Klar, für CPU-only wär das schon ein wenig übertrieben, aber bei Systemen wo CPU, Mainboard und Graka(s) in den Kreislauf einbezogen wurden, würde durch eine solche Pumpen-Kombi doch der Durchfluß erhöht. Resultiert daraus auch eine Temperaturabsenkung die sich lohnt oder ist die nur marginal, somit also nur was für die Optik?


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte mal das Glück Reihen- und Parallelschaltungen von Pumpen im realen Leben zu berechnen und zu testen. Sicher erreichst du theoretisch mehr Förderhöhe (Druck), aber in einer Wasserkühlung - und sei sie auch noch so groß und aufwändig - hast du keinen Vorteil dadurch. Die Dimensionen sind einfach zu klein. Zwei Pumpen im System dienen nur der Optik und der Erleichterung des Geldbeutels.

Summa Summarum bringt eine zweite Pumpe nur eine geringe Steigerung des Wirkungsgrades im Bereich um 10-15 Prozent. Dafür kostet sie aber 100 Prozent Aufpreis.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erst mal Danke das du mir meine Gedankengänge bestätigst.

War nämlich schon kurz davor den Geldfehler zu machen. 

Hm, hab jetzt vor meine Wakü um einen Durchfluß- und Temperatursensor zu erweitern. Da der Durchfluß überall gleich ist, im Groben und Ganzen, kann ich diesen Sensor irgendwo im Kreislauf einsetzen, aber den Temp-Sensor? Welcher Platz innerhalb der Kühlung wär den gut?


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperatursensoren verbaut man dort wo man Interesse an den Temperaturen hat   ...oder am Besten vor und nach dem Radiator. Über die Temperaturdifferenz kann man dann die abgeführt Leistung ermitteln.


----------



## steinschock (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst mit meiner AT macht es keinen unterschied ob die mit 55 oder 80Hz läuft, die Temps bleiben gleich.


----------



## computertod (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage, ich hab gestern meine CPU mit Flüssigmetall eingestrichen und meinen Alphacool Nexxos XP draufgesetzt.
Heute habe ich mal interessehalber Prime angeschmissen:
Unter LAST 35°C! Auslesefehler oder durchaus möglich?
Radiator is nur ein 120er Single vor dem ein 120er Xilence @ 600RPM sitzt


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einem Dualcore ohne Übertaktung halte ich das nicht für vollkommen unmöglich, allerdings sind die Coretemp Werte im unteren Messbereich eh recht ungenau.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mal ne frage:
is bei euch eigentlich schonmal ne pumpe einfach so kaputt gegangen??
also so,dass das wasser eines tages einfach still stand??
weil da steht ja immer die lebensdauer von den pumpen,und ich wollte mal wissen,ob es sich lohnt darauf zu achten oder ob das egal ist


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Laing und Eheim(also auch Aquastream etc.) sind solche Fälle quasi nicht existent, bei anderen Herstellern ist das schon mal vorgekommen.


----------



## computertod (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei einem Dualcore ohne Übertaktung halte ich das nicht für vollkommen unmöglich, allerdings sind die Coretemp Werte im unteren Messbereich eh recht ungenau.


meiner is aber übertaktet, auf 2,4Ghz

screen is im anhang, jetzt aber mit max 42°C


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lese da 47°C max. und das ist absolut realistisch.
2,4ghz bei 1,3V sind ja für einen Allendale quasi nichts.


----------



## computertod (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, ok
wollte nur Nachfragen, weil die Temps für mich ungewöhnlich niedrig sind
hatte nämlich vorher 1,8 Jahre den Intel Boxed drauf^^


----------



## afropole (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi. ich hätte mal ne kurze frage. welche schlauch grösse würdet ihr für eine schöne optik empfehlen? und welche anschlüsse dazu?


----------



## Joel:D (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte auch eine kurze Frage:
Lohnt der sich? Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo Sockel 775 Plexi - A-C-Shop


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



afropole schrieb:


> Hi. ich hätte mal ne kurze frage. welche schlauch grösse würdet ihr für eine schöne optik empfehlen? und welche anschlüsse dazu?


Entweder 11/8mm mit normalen Schraubanschlüssen oder 16/10mm mit 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen.


----------



## afropole (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@King
also 11/8 hab ich bei mir mit normalen schraubanschlüssen drinne und es sieht so was von langweillig un unspektakulär aus... also würd ich glaub doch zu 16/10 greifen. wie is es bei 16/13... kommt es da zu problemen mit den biegeradien?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit 16/10mm bekommste den engsten Biegeradius hin.


----------



## afropole (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok. alles klar. muss nur noch über farbe und hersteller nachdenken. 19/13 ist wohl zu dick oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

19/13 ist Geschmackssache und reine Optik.


----------



## afropole (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und passt wahrscheinlich nicht auf den hk 3.0 oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht mit Schraubanschlüssen, eventuell mit den "richtigen" Tüllen. Aber das kann ich dir nicht sagen weil ich kein 19/13mm und keinen HK 3.0 habe.


----------



## afropole (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@all
*ENTFERNT*


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sofern du die Berechtigung für den Marktplatz erlangst, kannst du deine Anliegen dann dort posten. Hier im Thread, bzw. im restlichen Forum gibt es keine Kaufanfragen.


----------



## Speed-E (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nicht mit Schraubanschlüssen, eventuell mit den "richtigen" Tüllen. Aber das kann ich dir nicht sagen weil ich kein 19/13mm und keinen HK 3.0 habe.



Ich benutze 16/12mm und den HK3.0,  mit Tüllen kriegst du auch 19/13mm Schlauch drauf. Es wird allerdings knapp und fummelig.


----------



## afropole (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es war kein anliegen in bezug zum kauf sondern in bezug auf erfahrungswerte. jetzt erwarte ich eine entschuldigung


----------



## afropole (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so dann versuche ich es anders:
suche jemanden, der einen hk 3.0 mit 19/13 schlauch drauf hat, damit er mir seine erfahrungen dazu mitteilen kann.
ist es recht so Herr Moderator?


----------



## Nucleus (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



afropole schrieb:


> ist es recht so Herr Moderator?



Wohl nicht... wegen Doppelposting


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joel:D schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eine kurze Frage:
> Lohnt der sich? Ybris A.C.S. BLACK PEARL Cromo Sockel 775 Plexi - A-C-Shop



Zu dem Preis auf jeden Fall! Wenn Du nicht auf das letzte Grad Wert legst und etwas sparen willst, ist das eine gute Gelegenheit - keine Frage.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solang man einen DC hat gehört er sogar zu den besten Kühlern auf dem Markt, und die Optik ist eh genial...


----------



## Joel:D (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oke danke euchsofort zugeschlagen


----------



## netheral (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls ich nochmal eine Frage stellen darf (viele in letzter Zeit ^^):

Kann ich bei folgendem Kreislauf auch G48 verwenden?
- Laing DDC-1T mit Pro-Deckel (Kupfer mit Messing-Vorkammern)
- PS-Tüllen
- HeatKiller 3.0 LC (Kupfer, POM)
- HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT (Kupfer, POM)
- Wuisitta Lebensmittelfarbe

Ich habe gelesen, dass man G48 nicht mit Alu im Kreislauf verwenden sollte. Gilt das auch für die Messing Vorkammern des Radis?
Und hat G48 genug Schmierstoffe für die Laing in Verbindung mit der Lebensmittelfarbe?
Zum Mischverhältnis: Sind 1 Teil G48 auf 10 Teilen Wasser ok? Oder lieber mehr G48? So 1:5?

Und noch was ganz anderes: Wie bekomme ich Gewinde ohne O-Ring dicht? Reicht da Teflonband wirklich aus?

Das sind so die Fragen, die mich derzeit jucken. :/ Das IP Protect ist mir auf Dauer ehrlichgesagt zu teuer, auch wenn es ja gut sein soll. Darum würde ich mir gerne einen Kanister G48 kaufen und ein paar Jahre ruhe haben, als quasi für jede WaKü Befüllung direkt eine neue Packung IP-Protect.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Digger (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo kannst gerne G48 nehmen.

im auto hat man ja auch mischkreisläufe.

du kannst sogar ein verhältnis von 1:20 nehmen  das zeug ist ziemlich dickflüssig.


----------



## netheral (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut zu wissen, so spart man wieder.  Danke für die Knackige Antwort.

Jetzt ist nur noch das Problem, wie ich meine Laing am Besten mit einem Kugelhahn ausrüste. Dachte an T-Stück + Kugelhahn am Auslass. 

Taugen die T-Stücke aus Delrin etwas? Könnte daran Doppelnippel anbringen, was das Problem mit dem Dichten auch lösen würde. Hält das Zeug das aus, wenn man da die Nippel bzw. Tüllen reindreht? Eigentlich schon, oder?


----------



## Digger (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke die Pom-teile sind noch ok.

ich rate dir nur von diesen plastikl dingern ab Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Crystal Clear T-Stück G1/4" Anschlussoption (ohne Anschlüsse) Crystal Clear T-Stück G1/4" Anschlussoption (ohne Anschlüsse) 64041

den auslass machste am besten am niedrigsten punkt im kreislauf. aber es spricht auch nichts gegen einen kugelhahn an der pumpe.


----------



## Joel:D (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand weiße Farbe fürs Wasser?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man G48 nicht mit Alu im Kreislauf verwenden sollte. Gilt das auch für die Messing Vorkammern des Radis?



Nö - und eigentlich auch ersteres nicht.
Das Problem bei G48 ist einfach, dass es nicht für Wasserkühlungen konstruiert wurde und einem niemand sagen kann, ob es bei den Temperaturen und verwendeten Konzentrationen einen ausreichenden Korrosionschutz bietet. Bei Alu sollte man deswegen auf nummer sicher gehen und was nehmen, von dem feststeht, dass es funktioniert. Bei Messing, das auch ohne Korrosionsschutz in H2O einfach nur anläuft, besteht aber eh keine Unsicherheit.



> Und hat G48 genug Schmierstoffe für die Laing in Verbindung mit der Lebensmittelfarbe?



Die Laing ist für reines Wasser zugelassen und sollte keine Schmierstoffe benötigen.
Ansonsten Glykol afaik eine gewisse Schmierwirkung, ja.



> Zum Mischverhältnis: Sind 1 Teil G48 auf 10 Teilen Wasser ok? Oder lieber mehr G48? So 1:5?



Siehe oben: Für den Korrosionsschutz weiß keiner, wieviel muss. Für die Kühlleistung ist, aufgrund von Wärmekapazität und Viskosität, weniger=besser.
Üblich ist afaik alles von 1:2 bis 1:20, 1:10 wird häufiger genannt.



> Und noch was ganz anderes: Wie bekomme ich Gewinde ohne O-Ring dicht? Reicht da Teflonband wirklich aus?



Vollkommen, wenn das Gewinde so einigermaßen halt hat.
Alternativ setze ich bei Metall-Metall-Verbindungen, die länger halten sollen und nicht von selbst dicht werden, auch mal auf verlöten.



> Das sind so die Fragen, die mich derzeit jucken. :/ Das IP Protect ist mir auf Dauer ehrlichgesagt zu teuer, auch wenn es ja gut sein soll. Darum würde ich mir gerne einen Kanister G48 kaufen und ein paar Jahre ruhe haben, als quasi für jede WaKü Befüllung direkt eine neue Packung IP-Protect.



Laut Inno soll man das Zeug wiederverwenden, ist unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten sicherlich auch (bei G48) nicht ganz verkehrt.



netheral schrieb:


> Taugen die T-Stücke aus Delrin etwas? Könnte daran Doppelnippel anbringen, was das Problem mit dem Dichten auch lösen würde. Hält das Zeug das aus, wenn man da die Nippel bzw. Tüllen reindreht? Eigentlich schon, oder?



POM an sich ist schon brauchbar.
Denk bei Doppelnippeln aber daran, dass die ggf. nicht in der Position dicht/am Anschlag sind, in der der Abgang in die richtige Richtung zeigt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joel:D schrieb:


> Kennt jemand weiße Farbe fürs Wasser?


Gibt es bisher nicht.


----------



## Digger (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne gibt es noch nicht. es sei denn du nimmst milch.

es soll aber eine flüssigkeit namens nanofluid in der entwicklung sein. die soll es dann auch in weiß geben.
erscheinungsdatum : ungewiss



edit: ah mist... vergessen zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Joel:D (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann das nicht eben mal schnell irgendwer erfinden?
Da will man sich mal von der Masse absetzten und dann sowas...

€:wenn man bei google shopping weißen Farbstoff eingibt bekommt man auf einer Seite Chilli con Carne angezeigt


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weisse Farbe fürs Wasser kannst du höchstens selbst produzieren.  Ne, Spass beiseite; es gibt weisses Wasser "Nanofluid" kostet aber 45€ den Liter.


----------



## Digger (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach das gibts schon... 

aber nich in europa oder ?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Luxx war doch ne Zeit lang eine Welle mit weißem "Wasser"...Aber letztes Jahr schon!!! Finde den Link nur gerade nicht, wenn ich ihn finde, dann reiche ich ihn nach 
Ich glaube Lebensmittelfarbe war da im Spiel..


----------



## Joel:D (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann ja Mehl nehmen


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> ach das gibts schon...
> 
> aber nich in europa oder ?


Doch bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Joel:D (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

finde nur buntes und klares Zeug


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Joel: 

Blind? 

Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear 944ml (32oz)

_...*Technische Details:
*Farbe: Milchig transparent
Inhalt: 944ml....._


----------



## Joel:D (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte auf den Preis achten sollen und nich auf die Behälter
Blind nicht^^trage schon ne Brille^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja weiß ist das Zeug nicht eher milchig transparent. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear 944ml (32oz) Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear 944ml (32oz) 30130


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dank VDC ein schneller Fund: 

*Nano-Fluid*

oder

Lebensmittelfarbe

http://www.knauber.de/imperia/md/co...fe/metallbearbeitungoele_wassermischbar/3.pdf


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiss klappt das mit der weissen Lebensmittelfarbe nicht so ganz.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagt mal sind das die gleichen Radiatoren oder nicht

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 360mm Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator III - 360 mm

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041

falls es nicht die gleichen sind 
wodurch unterscheiden die sich ?
weil ich wollte bei caseking das meshgitter bestellen und würde dann versandkosten sparen wenn ich auch gleich den radi mitbestelle


----------



## Parnshion (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Obwohl die Maßen bisschen anders sind, so denke ich, sind es die Gleichen. Vielleicht alte und neue Revision oder so


----------



## exa (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ist ja meistens so, das die mit kleinen veränderungen vom hersteller bezogen, dem eigenen Herstellerlogo versehen und dann verkauft werden...

edit: lol die 4000te Antwort^^


----------



## Necoras (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasserfalllösung im PC?

Bin ja grad am Aufbau meiner Wakü und da schaut man ja so rum, der Threat mit dem AGB "Wasserfall" etc.

Jetzt dachte ich ich schmeiß ma ne Frage auf den Markt, gibt es schon eine "richtige" Wasserfalllösung ( 3 L´s das sieht so komisch aus )????

Wenn ja gibt es davon Fotos? Ich dachte an eine Art Rechteckigen Kasten, den man schräg ins Gehäuse bauen würde, dann vom Radiator direkt reinlaufen lassen... müsste funtionieren oder? was meint Ihr?


----------



## exa (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von Wasserfall im AGB halte ich genau nix...

warum??? weil es im AGB zum Beschlagen von selbigen kommt, und man daduchr nix vom Wasserfall sieht, auch wenns noch so toll ist...

die einzige Möglichkeit sowas umzusetzen ist, den "Wasserfall" an den Seitenwänden entlangfließen zu lassen...

Dann entsteht kein Beschlag, aber ein richtiger Wasserfall ist auch was anderes...


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Soldat0815 sind die selben Radis, nur ist das Bild bei CK älter.


----------



## Joel:D (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch man den Schlauchschneider oder gehts auch anders?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht auch mit ner Schere oder Messer.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ne simple Schere reicht.
Nur gerade schneiden mußte können.


----------



## Speed-E (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joel:D schrieb:


> Brauch man den Schlauchschneider oder gehts auch anders?



Geht auch mit einem scharfen Cutter-Messer. Nur mit Schlauchschneider geht es leichter.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Nur mit Schlauchschneider geht es leichter.


Aber auch nur wenn man einen anständigen hat.


----------



## maschine (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würde meinen Schlauchschneider von AT nich mehr hergeben wollen, so saubere Schnitte bekommste mit ner schere nich hin


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> Obwohl die Maßen bisschen anders sind, so denke ich, sind es die Gleichen. Vielleicht alte und neue Revision oder so





exa schrieb:


> ja ist ja meistens so, das die mit kleinen veränderungen vom hersteller bezogen, dem eigenen Herstellerlogo versehen und dann verkauft werden...





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Soldat0815 sind die selben Radis, nur ist das Bild bei CK älter.



Danke dann kann ich ja beruhigt bei caseking bestellen


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Soldat0815 ich würde beim a-c-shop bestellen. 10% Rabatt Aktion


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Soldat0815 ich würde beim a-c-shop bestellen. 10% Rabatt Aktion


 
ja aber die haben kein meshgitter deswegen will ich ja bei ck bestellen


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann frag mal den Jochen der kann dir das beschaffen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, bin jetzt so gut wie fertig...ABER Ich finde einfach keinen richtigen Platz für den DFM: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten morgen!


maschine schrieb:


> Also ich würde meinen Schlauchschneider von AT nich mehr hergeben wollen, so saubere Schnitte bekommste mit ner schere nich hin


jetzt weisst Du, warum ich mir einen Schlauchschneider kaufen will....


in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt so gut wie fertig...ABER Ich finde einfach keinen richtigen Platz für den DFM:



Vorschlag: unten neben der Pumpe, direkt an den Ausgang derselben; notfalls die Pumpe ein wenig nach vorne, den DFM dahinter.

Da der Durchfluss im gesamten System gleich ist - sofern Du keine Strecken parallel statt in Reihe angeordnet hast - sollte das genauso gut gehen, wie da oben.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@in-vino-veritas die kabel die unten am agb über den schlauch laufen würde ich unter den schlauch machen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @in-vino-veritas die kabel die unten am agb über den schlauch laufen würde ich unter den schlauch machen.


Muss ich probieren, aber der Schlauch ist sehr straff! Überall, das sieht man nur nicht auf den Bildern 

@Jochen: Viel Platz ist da nicht mehr, muss mal sehen, wie man den DFM am Besten befestigt, Tüllen oder winkel...


----------



## nemetona (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Muss ich probieren, aber der Schlauch ist sehr straff! Überall, das sieht man nur nicht auf den Bildern
> 
> @Jochen: Viel Platz ist da nicht mehr, muss mal sehen, wie man den DFM am Besten befestigt, Tüllen oder winkel...



Befestigen würde ich den DFM mit einer Doppelseitig klebenden Klettmatte.
Direkt auf dem Netzteil könnte auch noch ein nettes Plätzchen sein.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Befestigen würde ich den DFM mit einer Doppelseitig klebenden Klettmatte.
> Direkt auf dem Netzteil könnte auch noch ein nettes Plätzchen sein.


Dann wäre aber das Kabel zu kurz zum Aquaero und ich wollte den DFM nicht unbedingt sehen bzw. direkt im Sichtfeld...
Direkt hinter der Pumpe ist kein Platz und an der Seite nach oben auch nicht. 
Da fällt mir halt nur noch der Laufwerksschacht ein, aber da ist dann zu wenig Platz. Oder ich habe noch nicht die richtige Position gefunden!? 

Nur noch das und dann könnte ich endlich Wasser durchjagen und mal wieder hoffen, dass Alles dicht ist und funzt 

Edit: Was wäre mit Radi-Doppelnippel-DFM-Winkel-Schlauch?


----------



## nemetona (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				in-vino-veritas schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wäre aber das Kabel zu kurz zum Aquaero und ich wollte den DFM nicht unbedingt sehen bzw. direkt im Sichtfeld...



Dies ist mit einer 3 Pin Lüfterverlängerung erledigt.



> Dann wäre aber das Kabel zu kurz zum Aquaero und ich wollte den DFM nicht unbedingt sehen bzw. direkt im Sichtfeld...



Mit einer Klettmatte auf dem DVD-Laufwerk fixieren könnte auch gehen.


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Mit einer Klettmatte auf dem DVD-Laufwerk fixieren könnte auch gehen.



Genau das habe ich auch gemacht.
Nur ohne Klettmatte - stattdessen liegt mein DFM auf einem Stück rutschfester Badematte in modisch Schwarz


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist mir klar mit der Verlängerung 
Und mit Klettklebeband auf dem Laufwerk habe ich es auch schon gemacht, aber es ist nicht genug Platz für Anschlüsse und Schlauch! Da knickt zum ersten mal auch der DangerDen....


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neuer Artikel online:

*ENTFERNT*


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deinen Link müssen wir leider entfernen. Werbung, die einer gewerblichen Sache dient, ist im Forum nicht gestattet, was dir sicher bekannt ist. Und da du ja Mitarbeiter der dortigen Redaktion bist, muss ich dir das sicher nicht näher erklären.


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ok.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du darfst deine Artikel aber gerne im Forum veröffentlichen - interessant sind sie ja allemal.


----------



## Necoras (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kleiner Satzfehler im Fazit ist mir ins Auge gesprungen, aber Inhaltlich wirklich gut. Bestätigt mich in meinem WakÜ- Vorhaben.( Die ersten vorher,- Nachherbilder sind schon gemacht, jetzt trocknet der Lack und heute Abend geht das basteln los) 

Der kleine Satzfehler( Seite 8 dritter Satz): Erst nach und wurde mir bewust,...

Aber das Fazit kann ich nur bestätigen, hab zwar "noch" keine WaKü aber man fängt ja klein an, erstmal System komplett kaufen, dann baut man das Nächste selber, dann Läufter neu hier..... bis man dann zur WakÜ kommt....


----------



## nemetona (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar mit der Verlängerung
> Und mit Klettklebeband auf dem Laufwerk habe ich es auch schon gemacht, aber es ist nicht genug Platz für Anschlüsse und Schlauch! Da knickt zum ersten mal auch der DangerDen....




Schau mal, so habe ich es bei meinen letzten Projekt umgesetzt.
Kein Abknicken des Schlauches und an das T-Stück kann auch gleich zum ablassen des Kreislaufes nutzen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Schau mal, so habe ich es bei meinen letzten Projekt umgesetzt.
> Kein Abknicken des Schlauches und an das T-Stück kann auch gleich zum ablassen des Kreislaufes nutzen.


Das ist gut gelöst  Nur ist es so, dass der Schlauch bei mir da raus kommt, wo rechts dein Sleeve runterkommt und der DFM ist etwas größer, also sperriger


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Du darfst deine Artikel aber gerne im Forum veröffentlichen - interessant sind sie ja allemal.


Danke! Und du darfst gerne bei uns auf der Seite kommentieren.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mache ich im Gegenzug gerne


----------



## nemetona (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Das ist gut gelöst  Nur ist es so, dass der Schlauch bei mir da raus kommt, wo rechts dein Sleeve runterkommt und der DFM ist etwas größer, also sperriger



Mit einen gewinkelter Anschluss oder einen T-Stück sollte bei dir auch was machbar sein.


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@ Madz und Klutten:* Jetzt habt ihr mich aber neugierig gemacht.  Madz, kannst Du mir vielleicht den entfernten Link als PN schicken?


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerne, du hast Post.

@ All

Heute gibts noch ein kleines "First Look" der neuen Noiseblocker Lüfterserie.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@nemetona:
*danke...*
@Madz:*
Machst du dazu ein "richtiges" Review?


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wird eher ein kleiner Überblick und subjektive Einschätzung der neuen Serie. Für ein richtiges Review fehlt mir die Zeit, da ich noch ein paar andere Samples unter die Lupe zu nehmen habe.


----------



## Speed-E (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Madz, kannst Du mir vielleicht den entfernten Link als PN schicken?



Mir auch bitte.


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast Post.


@ all

Die neuen Noiseblocker sind übrigens sehr gut. Auf jeder Drehzahl laufruhig und nur in einem Fall, im untersten Spannungsbereich minimalste Nebengeräusche. Diese sind aber erst mit dem Ohr neben dem Lüfter wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Du hast Post.
> 
> 
> @ all
> ...


 

Meinst Du die BlackSilent Pro?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja meint er.


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Meinst Du die BlackSilent Pro?


Genau die.


----------



## netheral (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier noch ein paar Noob-Fragen... wenn ich nerve, einfach zutreten.  Ich finde zwar über Google einiges, da widerspricht sich jedoch auch sehr viel. :/ 

- Wenn ich den Wasserzusatz wechseln möchte: Reicht es, die Schläuche gut durchzuspülen, die Kühler zu reinigen und den Radi zu spülen (vllt. mit Spülmittel o.ä.)? Ich habe zum Testen blau-günes G48 aus der Garage drin gehabt, möchte aber auf G40 wechseln, da ich mit G48 ein rot im Kreislauf pinnen kann.
- Ist es wirklich egal, ob ich G30, G40 und G48 in die Kiste kippe? (nur Kupfer und ein wenig Messing an den Radi Vorkammern)
- Habe ich ein Problem, wenn ich G40 (falls es überhaupt möglich ist) in den KReislauf gebe? Rotes Glysantin beißt sich afaik mit den anderen Farben.
- Was muss ich machen, wenn ich jetzt doch IP-Protect fahren möchte?

Tut mir leid, mal wieder sehr viele sehr noobische Fragen. Nur wie gesagt, die Quellen widersprechen sind teils dramatisch. Danke für die Antwort im Vorraus. 

Edit: Ich denke es hat sich eh erledigt, habe gerade wohl meine Laing hingerichtet... Beim Abnehmen des Pro-Deckels ist Wasser in die Elektronik gekommen. 
Ist da mit einem Föhn und einigen Tagen Trocknungszeit noch mit etwas zu rechnen oder ist das Ding tot?


BTW: Die BlackSilentPro sind wirklich ein  Traum: Habe die 120mm 1400 rpm Versionen. Ok, hörbar sind sie...





... wenn man mit dem Ohr dran geht. 
10 cm Abstand = minimalste Nebengeräusche, leichtes Summen, Luftzug
20 cm Abstand = nur noch Luftzug
30 cm Abstand = nix, gar nix... Und dazu ein Flow wie kaum ein Lüfter auf 5V. Das Lager muss göttlichen Ursprungs sein.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die meinen MagiCool performen werden.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch ne Frage und zwar zum Bild im Anhang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der Biegeradius vom CPU auf den Fusion-Block für 16/10 oke oder doch zu eng, weil der Schlauch fühlt sich leicht oval an.
Sorry für die Miese Quali, meine Digicam streikt eher gesagt der Akku davon, daher hab ich schnell mit dem Handy fotografiert.Und ja ich weis ich sollte mal wieder Staub wischen.


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oval ist nicht durchgeknickt.  Also noch locker ok.


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sieht man wieder welch tolle Radien man mit so nem Schlauch hinbekommt 

@Madz

Wärst Du so nett und schickst mir den Link zu Deinem Artikel auch mal?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

völlig io der Radius


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag auch der Radius ist ok. das oval ist nur ne optische Täuschung,


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne Optische Täuschung is das nicht, das Gefühl in meinen Fingern is da sehr genau (oben und unten leicht breiter als an den Seiten).
Aber so lang es mir nicht die Leistung bzw. Durchfluss killt ist ja oke.


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

@all

Bevor ich noch mehr Anfragen bekomme:

Review Wasserkühlung Googeln und dem zweiten Link von oben folgen! 


Der Artikel über die Blacksilent ist übrigens fertig und wird in den nächsten 1-2 Stunden online gestellt.

Hat länger gedauert, aber das Blacknoise Review ist fertig.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage an die Experten 
Ich erweiter die Tage meine WaKü.
Bis jetzt wird nur der CPU gekühlt, jetzt kommt das das MB dazu. 
Also SB+NB+SpaWas in einem Komplett Kühler. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel 14278

Von der Verschlauchung her macht es nur Sinn den Motherboard Kühler vor oder hinter den CPU Kühler ein zu binden.

Was würdet ihr sagen?
Macht das allgemein einen Unterschied?


----------



## steinschock (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kaum, die Erfahrung zeigt das sich so oder so ein Gleichgewicht zwischen zugeführter und abgeführter Energie einstellt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also tendenziell einfach das was sich schöner verschlauchen lässt?


----------



## steinschock (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau da steht die Opt. im Vordergrund, 
selbst Theoretisch macht die Reihenfolge max 1°C aus.


----------



## nemetona (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hat Steinschock recht, man kann aber auch "praktisch" verschlauchen, sprich einmal von unten nach oben anstatt immer auf und ab, dies erleichtert das entlüften


----------



## Nucleus (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne recht blöde Frage von mir:

Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Laing-Pumpen und den Aquastreams, wie z.B. der Ultra?

Auf ne Laing sollte ja ein anderer Deckel montiert werden, so viel habe ich schon mitbekommen (mehr als zwei Anschlüsse, etc?).

Doch die Dinger bieten ja keine direkte Steuerung der Frequenz oder?
Und nen DFM kann man auch nicht anschließen, soweit ich das überblicke...

Was also, außer der Optik, ist so gut an den Laings, dass so viele sie verbauen?

Das soll jetzt nicht so klingen, als fände ich die blöd, ich verstehe es nur nicht, weil ich zu wenig über die Dinger weiß.


----------



## nemetona (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing ist kompakt und Leistungsstark, sonst nix, für alles andere benötigt man weiteres Zubehör.

Die Aquastream ist etwas schwächer, deutlich größer, aber bietet einige Features als integrierten Zusatz.

Die Aquastream macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man genau die gebotenen Features benötigt, benötigt man mehr und muss sowiso Zubehör wie z.B. eine Aquaero kaufen ist die kombination aus Aquaero & Laing Leistungsfähiger und preiswerter.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und welche Unterschiede gibt es bei den Deckeln?

Gibt es "gute" Deckel und auch "schlechte"?

Gibt es auch Unterschiede bei den Laings an sich?

Die gefallen mir nämlich immer mehr - die Optik ist halt recht schick


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Deckeln gibt es Unterschiede vom Durchfluss und evtl von der Geräuschentwicklung. Ich persönlich würde aber in erster Linie nach dem Aussehen gehen. Bei den Laings habe ich gehört, dass es unterschiede zwischen der Lautstärke geben soll. Also mal ist eine DDC Plus lauter als eine andere, obwohl es das gleiche Modell ist. 
Ansonsten gibt es noch Unterschiede in der Leistung. Die stärkste Laing DDC 1 ist die Ultra mit einer Umdrehungszahl von 4400 RPM.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Die stärkste Laing DDC 1 ist die Ultra mit einer Umdrehungszahl von 4400 RPM.


 

Du meinst wohl Laing DDC 1 Plus + Deckel = Ultra


----------



## Parnshion (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die stärste Laing ist die D5 (richtig laut und stark), danach kommt die Plus/Ultra (relativ laut) und anschließend kommt die 1T (erträglich leise) 
Beim Deckel ist die Optik entscheidend, Durchfluss unterscheiden sich kaum. Die von Ek bietet der beste Durchfluss....aber wohl am Schönsten ist der von Koolance.

@Distr(+)yer
Was hast du denn für Temps bei 4Ghz unter Last?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@Panshion:*
Was hast du denn für`n Durchfluss mit der Laing DDC-1T?

Irgendwie plätschert das bei mir nur langsam in den  Cyclone...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Parnshion schrieb:


> @Distr(+)yer
> Was hast du denn für Temps bei 4Ghz unter Last?




bei 4GHz bin ich aktuell bei ~58-60°C Prime 
Der neue Xeon macht sich bezahlt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für`n Durchfluss mit der laing DDC-1T?
> 
> Irgendwie plätschert das bei mir nur langsam in den AGB...




Ich kann dir mal meinen Durchfluss sagen der liegt bei 116l/h mit ner Laing DDC 1T mit EK V2 Top.

In meinem Kreislauf sind ein Mora 2 Pro, 2x CPC Schnellkuplungen, ein Heatkiller 3.0 LT, ein Fusion Block von Mips, der EK-Fc280 GTX, 2x Aquacomputer Tempsensoren, Aquacomputer DFM, 1x 90° Winkel von Bitspower, alles Verschlaucht mit 16/10 und Perfect Seal Tüllen.

In meinem AGB (Alphacool Cape Cyclone 150) geht es auch nicht rund und das ist gut so.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein DFM zeigt nur 39l/h und ich weiß nicht warum!?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den Aquacomputer DFM? Wenn ja kuck mal nach nem Kalibrierwert von dem, der Liegt bei 169 Impulsen/Lieter.


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

waren die nicht mal 256 I/L


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Shop stehen 169 I/L. Aqua Computer Webshop - Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 53068
Genauso wie in der Anleitung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@JonnyB1989:*
Ahh ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Danke
Die müssen das aber geändert haben!? Anleitung? Der DFM kam in Knisterfolie, sonst nix 



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Hast du den Aquacomputer DFM? Wenn ja kuck mal nach nem Kalibrierwert von dem, der Liegt bei 169 Impulsen/Lieter.


Ja, den habe ich, da steht ein Wert von 509l/h, war so eingestellt...Meine auch gelesen zu haben, dass es dieser Wert sein muss....!? Kann mich aber auch irren... Dann stelle ich mal Fix 169 ein 
Mal was anderes:

Ich habe das System, so wie es ist, erst seit gestern Nacht laufen. Das Poweradjustkabel zum Steuern der Laing habe ich heute erst zugeschickt bekommen.
Demnach sollte die Pumpe doch eigentlich ohne Drosselung(also ohne das Kabel, über die 12V Schiene), also voll aufgedreht laufen oder?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *@JonnyB1989:*
> Ahh ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Danke
> Die müssen das aber geändert haben!? Anleitung? Der DFM kam in Knisterfolie, sonst nix



Wie? Bei mir war der schön in einem Aquacomputer Karton eingepackt, da war da er schön noch in eine Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt und an der Seite war die Anleitung auf nem A5 Blatt.

Und ja wenn man eine Laing DDC 1+ an 12 V hängt läuft die natürlich auf vollstoff, auser man hat eine DDC 1 T die Rennt etwas Langsamer kann man aber mit Silberleitlack beheben / modden, auser man hat die Alte Version also nicht das blaue Schaufelrad.


----------



## Parnshion (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *@Panshion:*
> Was hast du denn für`n Durchfluss mit der Laing DDC-1T?
> Irgendwie plätschert das bei mir nur langsam in den Cyclone...


 
Nah, ich hab da 2x Laing 1T, muss mein Durchfluss eher bremsen als fördern, weil es sonst zuviele Blasen/Blubbles erzeugt. Schau dir am besten das Video von Bundy im "Video-Thread" mit 3 Laing an, zwar ist bei mir nicht so extrem, aber kommt schon etwa hin. Hab es dann mit Hahn einbisschen gebremst.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> bei 4GHz bin ich aktuell bei ~58-60°C Prime
> Der neue Xeon macht sich bezahlt


 
Coole Sache Distr. Hätte mir auch ein Xeon holen sollen.  Komme mit mein Konfig auch in etwa so hin wie bei dir. dabei dachte ich es wäre ein bisschen kühler wtf.
Aber bei mir ist auch noch die gtx285 und das MB mit dabei. Prime für 15 min komme ich auch auf 58-60°


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@JonnyB1989:*
Doch, habe das blaue Schaufelrad! Macht die Pumpe nicht mehr? Ist das wie bei den Aquastreams mit Frequenz angegeben, wenn ja wieviel schafft sie? Modden wollte ich erstmal nicht...

Habe zwei DFM`s, einer war so eingepackt wie deiner aber auch ohne Anleitung und der zweite halt nur in Folie....

*@Parnshion:
*Wieviel Liter hast du in der Stunde


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schaut mal was gestern bei mir eingetroffen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Leute, ich bin da gerade über was gestolpert, was ich nur unterschreiben kann:
Lest mal hier:
http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=8382&page=8

Ich zitiere mal den Text auszugsweise in der Hoffnung, dass das erlaubt ist: "Auch heute noch höre ich von vielen Einsteigern, den berühmten Satz: „Ich will nur meine CPU kühlen“.
Wenn man sich das System aber zwei- drei Monate später ansieht, befindet sich oftmals mindestens auf der GPU ein Kühler, die Schläuche wurden getauscht und andere, eigentlich nichtige Kleinigkeiten optisch aufgewertet.
Durch die Fülle an Komponenten gibt es immer wieder Neues zu entdecken, mit Anderen zu Fachsimpeln, Meinungen auszutauschen und natürlich auch ein wenig anzugeben.
Was dem Rentner seine Modelleisenbahn, ist dem ambitionierten PC-Bastler seine Wasserkühlung. Sie bietet ihm Passion, Freude, Entspannung und ganz eigenes (...) Betätigungsfeld."
​Ich war auch so ein 'Einsteiger', bin mir aber schon vor 'Baubeginn' bewusst geworden, dass 'Wakü macht süchtig' (Zitat aus dem Forum) für mich absolut zutrifft.

Insoweit kann ich das, was Madz da schreibt, nur unterschreiben und zwar:


vollständig
aus vollem Herzen
mit guter Zuversicht für die nächsten Jahre
und sehr gerne
Madz hat es hier sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ich danke an dieser Stelle allen, die in meinen Threads geantwortet, Ratschläge gegeben, mir geholfen und mich vor (teuren) Fehlern bewahrt  haben und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Jahre.



Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich fange in den nächsten Tagen mein Wakü-Tagebuch an...


----------



## Bu11et (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> schaut mal was gestern bei mir eingetroffen ist.



Sieht echt gut  . Wo hast dus machen lassen/wieviel hats gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## bundymania (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Equi: Die Lackierung sieht gut aus, aber ich kann diesem Mega Lüfter auf dem Deckel nix abgewinnen, macht das ganze Design des Gehäuses irgendwie zunichte


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jefim schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut  . Wo hast dus machen lassen/wieviel hats gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?


 
Danke!... Ich hab viel selber gemacht. Ausser die Pulverbeschichtung und das Inlay. Wasdas ganze gekostet hat willst Du gar nicht wissen. Ich bin ja noch nicht einmal fertig das ganze.



bundymania schrieb:


> @Equi: Die Lackierung sieht gut aus, aber ich kann diesem Mega Lüfter auf dem Deckel nix abgewinnen, macht das ganze Design des Gehäuses irgendwie zunichte


 
auch Dir vielen Dank!
Die lackierung ist eine Pulverbeschichtung
Was den Top-Fan angeht, ist geschmackssache. Ich finde er integriert sich mittlerweile ganz gut.

Der riesige Fan ist irgendwie ein Charaktermerkmal des Antec Twelve Hundred und als solches soll das Gehäuse ja noch zu erkenn sein.


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage, gibts eig einen Durchflussmesser, den ich ohne iwelches Zubehör an einen Fan Anschluss am Mobo anschliesen kann?
sowas wie nen Aquero oder ähnliches möchte ich mir atm nämlich nicht kaufen


----------



## nemetona (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage, gibts eig einen Durchflussmesser, den ich ohne iwelches Zubehör an einen Fan Anschluss am Mobo anschliesen kann?
> sowas wie nen Aquero oder ähnliches möchte ich mir atm nämlich nicht kaufen




Du solltest jeden Durchflussmesser am Lüfteranschluss des Mobos betreiben können, musst die ausgegebenen Impulse dann nur selbst in l/h umrechnen.


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Du solltest jeden Durchflussmesser am Lüfteranschluss des Mobos betreiben können, musst die ausgegebenen Impulse dann nur selbst in l/h umrechnen.


hm, und wie rechnet man das um? gibts da ne spezielle Formel?
will nämlich die nächste Rabattaktion von Aquatuning nutzen


----------



## nemetona (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jeder Durchflussmesser gibt pro Liter eine gewisse Anzahl an Impulsen heraus,
dieser z.B. 169.
Der Rest ist simple Mathematik


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage, gibts eig einen Durchflussmesser, den ich ohne iwelches Zubehör an einen Fan Anschluss am Mobo anschliesen kann?
> sowas wie nen Aquero oder ähnliches möchte ich mir atm nämlich nicht kaufen



Afaik nur von Inno. (womit sich die Frage stellt, ob man nicht lieber noch ein paar Cent drauf legt und doch z.B. Aquaero LT + normalen DFS holt)
Die normalen werden an Mainboards i.d.R. nicht richtig ausgelesen, weil die Impulszahl einfach nicht im richtigen Bereich liegt. Meiner z.B. mach 232 Impulse/l. Lüfter normalerweise zwei pro Umdrehung. In nem Low-Flow System ist man da also ganz schnell bei unter 100"rpm", viele Mainboards machen aber erst bei 300-400 rpm mit und messen allgemein nicht auf 1rpm genau. Ob die Stärke ausreicht, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## nemetona (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven,
da könntest du recht haben.
Dann sollte dieses Model aber auch funktionieren, wahlweise mit 492 oder 1200 Pulsen/Liter, je nach dem ob mit Düse oder ohne.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kalibrierwert vom Aquacomputer DFM wurde doch geändert oder? War der nicht mal mit 509 beziffert anstelle von 169?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> @ruyven,
> da könntest du recht haben.
> Dann sollte dieses Model aber auch funktionieren, wahlweise mit 492 oder 1200 Pulsen/Liter, je nach dem ob mit Düse oder ohne.



1200 Pulse/Liter sollten reichen - jetzt brauchen wir noch jemanden, der Theorie und Praxis trennt


----------



## computertod (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruven und neme
ich werds dann mal mit dem hier wagen


----------



## netheral (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte es nur mal kurz sagen: Nach der Föhnbehandlung und 2 Tagen trocknen rennt meine Laing wieder wie sie sollte, mit einem richtig schönen Strahl aus dem Schlauch. So muss das sein.


----------



## UnnerveD (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho,

hab ja nun am Dienstag den HK 3.0 CU sowie EK NB/ Mosfet Kühler installiert und wundere mich jetzt ein wenig über die (meiner Meinung nach) zu hohen Temperaturen für nen HK.
Hab mit Prime, Lüfter auf 100% (3xBeQuiet Silent Wings mit je 84m³/h) die am Nexxos III Xtreme hängen, meiner altbewährten Eheim 1046 und nem Repack Slot in AGB relativ konstante 40°C CPU Temp und 48 / 44 / 49 / 49 an den Cores, wobei die CPU auf 3,664GHz mit 1,16V läuft.
Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass das für die niedrige VCore ein Stück zu hoch ist - kann es sein, dass einfach der Anpressdruck (200N laut Watercool) noch nicht erreicht sind und ich deswegen Leistung einbüße?

(Wärmeleitpaste ist nur hauchdünn aufgetragen - an der sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen)

Tatort:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfG


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste das System richtig entlüftet? [FAQ] Vernünftige Angabe meiner Hardware/Wakü-Komponenten


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die Backplatte von Watercool im Einsatz ?
Wie sieht der WLP Abdruck aus?
Ist das kleine Verteilerplättchen im Heatkiller?
Wie hoch ist deine Wassertemperatur?
Wie fest hast du die Schrauben angezogen?

Bedenke ohne Backplate kannst du dein Board killen wenn du die Schrauben zu fest anziehst.


----------



## UnnerveD (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also - entlüftet sollte es vernüftig sein - Luftblasen steigen keine mehr auf, egal wie ich den Tower drehe.


Das Verteilerplättchen ist im HK, die Schrauben sind ca. 2cm (eher 1,9cm) angezogen, allerdings verwende ich keine Backplate - Wassertemperatur kann ich nur schätzen - da ich keinen temperaturfühler dort habe.

mfG


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast vielleicht den Kühler verkantet? Die Backplate bringt nochmal mehr Anpressdruck , entlastet und stabilisiert das Board! Vielleicht zu wenig WLP?

Wie blasen deine Lüfter? Ins Gehäuse oder nach außen?


----------



## Madz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls jemand Interesse am wahrscheinlich umfangreichsten Aquaero Review im deutschen Internet hat, so möge er mir bitte eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## maschine (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm kleine Frage zu deinem Review:


> WICHTIG: Aquacomputer legt dem Displayglas Unterlegscheiben bei. Die Größeren werden unter das Glas eingepasst, während die Kleineren die Druckknöpfe in Position halten.


Wieso sollen die größeren unter das Glas? Also ich dachte die 3 großen wären für die Druckknöpfe oder handelt es sich nur um nen Schreibfehler?


----------



## Madz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurde mir so von AC gesagt oder ich habs verrallt. AC hat mir alles so eingebaut (weil die eh den Power Booster eingelötet hatten) und Shoggy meinte, das wäre so. Deswegen hab ich es so geschrieben


----------



## maschine (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm also ich hab die 3 großen Scheiben unter die Knöpfe gelegt, weil die durch die weiter abstehende Frontblende (durch das Displayglas) kaum noch vorne raus guckten. Die 4 kleinen hab ich dann unter die Frontblende auf die 4 Schraublöcher gelegt und dann alles verschraubt.


----------



## Madz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok. Danke! Wird geändert


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Großen kommen bzw. können unter die drei Knöpfe! Die Kleinen je nach Display, Abstandshalter und schon vorhandenen Unterlegscheiben unter die Frontblendenschrauben...Wie gesagt, kommt darauf an, welches Display verbaut ist und wieviele Unterlegscheiben nötig sind um die Platine "gerade zu bekommen" 


Madz schrieb:


> ....weil die eh den Power Booster eingelötet hatten...


Der Powerbooster wird nicht angelötet, sondern mit Wärmeleitpad "verklebt" und mit Abstandshaltern fixiert. Umgelötet werden lediglich die SMD`s am Lüfterausgang 1 am Aquaero. man kann sich aber auch jeden anderen lüfterausgang umlöten lassen, aber immer nur einen der vier!


----------



## maschine (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem 

Aber kleine Frage noch zu dem Powerbooster, was ist das denn jetzt eigentlich? Nur das Kühlblech? Denn da muss doch irgendwas umgelötet werden oder? Steht das denn in ner Anleitung drin oder wie soll ich das selber nachrüsten? 

edit: zu langsam  Hat sich ja dann erledigt^^


----------



## Madz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So war das ja auch gemeint.  Auf dem Umbau bin ich im Review nicht weiter eingegangen, da as Aquaero ohne PB EOL ist.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@maschine:*
wie oben schon geschrieben ist der Powerbooster "nur" zum Kühlen der Endstufen unter den Lüfterausgängen gedacht. Das sind zwei Bleche, die ineinander gesteckt werden, quasi wie ein Passivkühlkörper mit Wärmeleitpad und dann wir er nur noch aufgeschraubt

Und du kannst nur immer einen der vier Ausgänge umlöten lassen, um daran die Laing zu steuern! Meistens nimmt Aquacomputer Lüfterausgang 1, auf Wunsch ist auch einer der Anderen möglich!

Das Umlöten kostet 8€ und dauert nicht lange. Des weiteren brauchst du noch das Poweradjustkabel, wenn du die Laing anschließen und steuern willst


----------



## maschine (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, dann brauch ich ja keine 10€ dafür auszugeben^^
Aber wie wird das Teil denn umgelötet?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Powerbooster? Den würde ich trotzdem draufmachen.Durch das Umlöten werden die Endstufen bei Verwendung einer Laing auch wärmer! 

Du kannst es selbst löten, verlierst dann allerdings die Garantie (Anleitung gibt es bei Aquacomputer). Die SMD`s (Widerstände) bekommst du z.B. bei Conrad oder Pearl... 

Oder du lässt es direkt von AC umlöten...


----------



## maschine (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit meinte ich eigentlich das ich keine 10€ für nen Kühlkörper ausgeben muss wenn ich genau so gut irgend nen anderen draufmachen kann der evtl auch noch besser kühlt 

Und außerdem hab ich ja keine Laing, das hat mich einfach nur mal interessiert


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, ein Poweramp wäre übrigens die Alternative zum Umlöten, nur wenn es dich interessiert 

Edit: Kann sein, das man doch nur den ersten Lüfterausgang mit L SMD`s versehen (lassen) kann...!?


----------



## maschine (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja beim Poweramp is halt der Nachteil das man nicht die vollen 12V nutzen kann 

Aber 12 Lüfter sollen doch mit nem Powerbooster möglich sein oder?  Also ohne das umlöten.
Hab hier nämlich nochn paar Radis rumfliegen


----------



## Madz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt stark auf die verwendeten Lüfter an. Je nachdem wieviel Leistung sie fordern.


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das Umlöten eigentlich zwingend erforderlich wenn ich eine Laing an das Aquero mit PB betreiben möchte?


----------



## maschine (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz: Hm naja auch egal, noch hab ich nichtmal so viele Lüfter^^

Übrigens tolles Review


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Naja beim Poweramp is halt der Nachteil das man nicht die vollen 12V nutzen kann  Aber 12 Lüfter sollen doch mit nem Powerbooster möglich sein oder?  Also ohne das umlöten.
> Hab hier nämlich nochn paar Radis rumfliegen


Vier 3-Pin 3er Y-Adapter und daran die Lüfter...
Das Poweramp kann man auch selber löten, z.B. als Dualpoweramp, gibte es hier auch schon Die Silent Wings von BeQuiet ziehen zum Beispiel laut Hersteller ca.1W



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ist das Umlöten eigentlich zwingend erforderlich wenn ich eine Laing an das Aquero mit PB betreiben möchte?


Ja, ist es da sonst die Anlaufspannung der Laing die Endstufen zerbröselt, deshalb die stärkeren SMD`s


----------



## Equilibrium (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okido DAnke für die Antwort


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da mein geliebtes Weib, mich momentan daran hindert mir die neue AMD/Ati 5870 zu kaufen. 

Zitat: "Das tut ja jetzt wiklich nicht nötig, deine letzte Anschaffung (sie meint die Wakü  ) war schon teuer genug!" 

Hab ich zumindest erreicht meine GTX280 in den Kreislauf mit einzubinden.  
In meiner engeren Auswahl sind:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - Acetal 12170

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek GeForce GTX 280 Innovatek GeForce GTX 280 12172

Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

MfG Conner


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X G200 Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 12169

Die ist dank SLi-Verbinder ideal für SLi, sowohl wenn nur ein Slot als auch wenn zwei Slots dazwischenliegen.


Auch wenn es vielleicht überflüssig ist:

Du bist Dir sicher, dass Deine GTX 280 im Referenzdesign sind? Ansonsten kann es sehr mühsam werden...


----------



## Madz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Außerdem kann man den Watercool später auf eine neue Karte umbauen. (gutes Argument vs. Frau weil kostensparend)


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe in Kürze auch einen 2. EK Water Blocks EK-FC280 GTX SLI - Acetal 12170 und werde dann meine beiden GTX 280 mit 2 solcher Röhrchen verbinden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SLI ist mit meinem Board nicht möglich (siehe Sig). Außer mit der Dual-GPU, aber wen erzähl ich das. 

Ja ist das Referenzdisign, hab se kurz nach Release gekauft.

Hhm, also du empfehlst den Watercool gibts den auch in POM-Optik?
Hab sonst alles in der Optik und wollte jetzt kein Stil-Bruch machen. 

Warum nicht einer von den anderen Beiden? Beim Inno wird sogar der NVIO-Chip mit gekühlt, oder ist der zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zud em WC Kühler würde ich noch den 4 fach Adapter kaufen so kannst du oben und unten Anschlüsse anschliessen.

In der POM Edition wird du nur den Hauptkühler vom HEATKILLER® GPU-X² 4870-NR LT  (Bestellnummer: 13049) bekommen und dann brauchst du das Umrüstkit für die GTX280. Kostet dich das gleiche wieder GTX 280 kühler von WC. Bei lT brauchst den 4-fach Adapter nicht.


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, war da betriebsblind. Habe nur beim ersten Link SLi gelesen und dann "meine GTX280" als Plural verstanden.

Daher meine Empfehlung, die natürlich überhaupt nicht zur POM-Optik passt....


Zu den anderen Karten kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ derLordselbst

Kann passieren. 

@KingPiranhas

also für Heatkiller sähe die Bestellung dann so aus?

HEATKILLER® GPU-X² 4870-NR LT                   49,94 EUR
Umrüstkit GPU-X² auf Geforce GTX260/280        79,90 EUR
Wärmeleitpads HEATKILLER® GPU-X² G200          4,95 EUR

Gesamt (ohne Versand)                                  134,79 EUR

Das wär mir persönlich zuviel, obwohl die Umrüstoption bei WK nicht schlecht ist. Die Anteile von POM erscheinen mir dann doch auch schon zuwenig.

Hat denn sonst keiner Erfahrung mit den Beiden anderen?
Wär echt froh über eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee Umrüstkit kostet 39,95€. 

*EDIT:* Und das Wärmeleitkit ist schon im Umrüstkit dabei.  Also 49,95€ + 39,95€. Klar ist die Bodenplatte ohne POM. Ist ja nur ne dünne Kupferplatte. ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas

Stimmt, hab mich vertan. 

HEATKILLER® GPU-X² 4870-NR LT 79,94 EUR EUR
Umrüstkit GPU-X² auf Geforce GTX260/280 39,95 EUR EUR
Wärmeleitpads HEATKILLER® GPU-X² G200          4,95 EUR

Gesamt (ohne Versand) 124,84 EUR

Das verbessert den Preis aber auch nur marginal. 

Edit: Also 119,89 EUR ohne WLP


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

LOL irgendwie schafft du es immer noch nicht die richtigen Preise raus zusuchen.  siehe EDIT im vorherigen Post von mir.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, bin momentan verwirrt 

Kopf gerade rück ... moment ...  ... also 89,90€!

Das ist ja schon erträglich, aber wie gesagt zuwenig POM. 

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. Das mit POm lässt bei WC nicht ändern. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Parnshion (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal wieder eine Frage von mir:
Hat jemand ne Ahnung welche radi besser ist? Den TFC Xchanger 480er oder den TFC Monsta? Gibt es irgendwo ein Test bzw. ein direkte Vergleich?
Also, wenn der Monsta wesentlich besser sein soll, würde ich den evt gegen mein Quad eintauschen


----------



## Skaos (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt der evtl aufschlussreiche Neuigkeiten für dich:

[Review] Radivergleich: TFC Monsta + 4 weitere Radiatoren - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

MfG Skaos


----------



## steinschock (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo soll der Sinn sein 1-2° ?
4x Lüfter wird immer besser sein wie Dicke.


----------



## Skaos (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Wo soll der Sinn sein 1-2° ?
> 4x Lüfter wird immer besser sein wie Dicke.



Nur bedingt.. Außerdem gibt der Monsta die Möglichkeit mit 140mm Lüfter bestückt zu werden.. 

Bei der Frage nach dem Sin geb ich dir allerdings Recht!.. aber hey darum gehts wahrscheinlich auch nur bedingt


----------



## nemetona (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Nur bedingt.. Außerdem gibt der Monsta die Möglichkeit mit 140mm Lüfter bestückt zu werden..



Mir sind aber keine guten Silent-Lüfter in 140mm Baugröße bekannt.
Von daher die Empfehlung eher zum 4x120mm Modell, da ist die Lüfterauswahl deutlich größer.


----------



## Taitan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, hat man beim PCGH Wakü PC den Zulauf und Ablauf vom Heatkiller verwechselt?


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es den Test auch auf PCGHX zu finden gibt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ergleich-tfc-monsta-4-weitere-radiatoren.html

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nemetona schrieb:


> Mir sind aber keine guten Silent-Lüfter in 140mm Baugröße bekannt.
> Von daher die Empfehlung eher zum 4x120mm Modell, da ist die Lüfterauswahl deutlich größer.


Mir schon. Meine Reviewseite kennst du sicher. DOrt habe ich vorgestern die neuen Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro getestet.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taitan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat man beim PCGH Wakü PC den Zulauf und Ablauf vom Heatkiller verwechselt?


Wo meinst du?


----------



## steinschock (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Taitan

 Stimmt, wird aber keinen großen unterschied machen.


----------



## Skaos (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es den Test auch auf PCGHX zu finden gibt
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ergleich-tfc-monsta-4-weitere-radiatoren.html
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Danke für den Hinweis..  mir war ja auch so, als gäbe den auch hier, aber Google hat zuerst den anderen ausgespuckt


----------



## Taitan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/10/IMG_0682.JPG

Da gehts von der As XT hoch in den Radi, von dort in den unteren Anschluss vom HK...der untere Anschluss ist imho der Ausgang...der mittlere Anschluss ist der wo die Düsenplatte sitzt....von dem mittleren Anschluss gehts aber in den AGB und von dort wieder zur AS


----------



## Skim (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal auf die gtx280 Kühler zurück ich habe den Innotech und bin sehr zufrieden.. komme unter Furmark auf max... 68 C° bei fast 40°wasser... mußt nur unbedingt ein Korrosionsschutz da es ein Kupfer/alu Kühler is...

und er sieht einfach nur gut aus....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß is geschmack... aber wer auf POM steht...

Gruß Skim


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Skim

Endlich ... 

Und wie war der Umbau? Is mein Erstversuch mit ner Graka, deswegen die Frage.
Korrosionsschutz ist klar, benutze sowieso immer Inno Protect.

MfG Conner


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skim schrieb:


> Noch mal auf die gtx280 Kühler zurück ich habe den Innotech und bin sehr zufrieden.. komme unter Furmark auf max... 68 C° bei fast 40°wasser... mußt nur unbedingt ein Korrosionsschutz da es ein Kupfer/alu Kühler is...
> 
> und er sieht einfach nur gut aus....
> 
> ...



Alu und die Eloxalschicht naja also ein klitze kleiner Kratzer reicht und schon kommt oxidierende Freude auf.
Ich hab den von EK für die GTX 280 und hab ein besseres Delta als du. 
Nur 22°C unterschied Zum Wasser, wobei mein Wasser kälter ist da ich einen Mora einsetze und bei 32°C Wassertemperatur drehen dann langsam aber sicher die Lüfter hoch.

... Pom is auch mein Geschmack, aber am schönsten sieht imho der EK FC 280 GTX in Pom aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Btw. Wie külhst du eigentlich den Ram auf der Rückseite. Bei EK gibts da was aber von Inno weis ich nix.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von Inno gibts da auch nichts. 
Das mit der Backplate für die Rams ist jetzt wieder ein Pluspunkt für EK. 

Also mein kleines Resümee:

- EK hat Backplate für die Rams auf der Rückseite. 1 Pluspunkt
- EK sieht optisch gut aus. 1 Pluspunkt
- NVIO-Kühlung 1 Pluspunkt 

- WC ist durch Umrüstkits auch was für die zukunftige Karten 1 Pluspunkt
- WC hat nach meinem Geschmack zuwenig POM-Optik 1 Minuspunkt
- NVIO-Kühlung 1 Pluspunkt

- Inno kühlt auch den NVIO-Chip mit. 1 Pluspunkt
- Inno Optik ist auch anschprechend 1 Pluspunkt


Also wie gesagt EK und Inno sind bei mir im Rennen. 
Muß ich jetzt wohl ne Münze werfen. 

Oder gibts da noch mehr die mich in meiner Wahl unterstützen können?

@ JonnyB1989

Naja zwischen euren Systemen liegen gerade mal 6°K. Ich mein klarer Punkt für dich, aber nen Vergleich für die Leistung des Graka-Kühler ist das nicht.
Da ja nicht der selbe Aufbau und die Raumtemp spielt da auch noch ne Rolle, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf ich noch den AquagraFX GT200 mit rein werfen?
Dürfte der günstigste sein, kühlt auch den NVIO(wie afaik auch EK und WC) und sieht mit der Stahlplatte imho auch ziemlich schick aus.
Was die Kühlleistung an geht komme ich in der Regel auf ein Delta von um die 20°C.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pluspunkt EK: Kühler ist mit Backplate trotzdem günstiger als der Inno.
Minuspunkt Inno: Aluminium

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle

Ja darfst du. 

Mein Problem bei dem ist, da is ja nich ein bisserl POM zu sehen.
POM sollte sein, weil das restliche System schon POM-Kühler hat.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder den Liquid Extasy Kühler: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX LP schwarz Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX LP schwarz 12275 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX schwarz Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX schwarz 12276
Minuspunkt: keine Backplate, muss die originale herhalten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja an die dachte ich auch schon.

Mir ist die Firma aber unbekannt.
Oder hat die schon einer hier verbaut und kann mir was zu denen sagen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



conner75 schrieb:


> - WC ist durch Umrüstkits auch was für die zukunftige Karten 1 Pluspunkt



vielleicht



> - WC hat nach meinem Geschmack zuwenig POM-Optik 1 Minuspunkt



Eigentlich ist ja Madz für die WC-Werbung da, aber wenn er nicht reagiert:
Heaktiller und Heatkiller LT verwenden die gleiche Bodenplatte (jedenfalls bei Single-GPU). Auf Anfrage kannst du bei Watercool alle Kühler auch mit dem 100% POM-Deckel bekommen.


----------



## steinschock (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So oder so ist 68°C wohl ein Witz

Auch wenn mein Wasser kälter ist komme ich bei 37° Wasser nicht über 53°C beim Furmark
WC GPU-X2
1 Furmark ca. 15min @ 720/1566
2 Vantage  @ 783/1620 mit Vtool auf 1,275V (Stock 1,18V)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Oder den Liquid Extasy Kühler: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX LP schwarz Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX LP schwarz 12275 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX schwarz Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX schwarz 12276
> Minuspunkt: keine Backplate, muss die originale herhalten.



*Minuspunkt kompensier* 
Ne Backplatte hat der Liquid Extasy auch die is sogar Wassergekühlt.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX Back Cooler schwarz Liquid Extasy Narrow Line Geforce 280 GTX Back Cooler schwarz 12277


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Minuspunkt wieder hergestellt, die Backplate kostet verdammte 60€.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mir is was lustiges passiert:
AlphaCool NexXxos XP (AMD 754/939/940/AM2 + Intel 775) bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 04.10.09 19:30:41 MESZ) diesen artikel hab ich mir bestellt.so gestern kam dann ne email,dass das paket bei der pakstation ist.so also bin ich heute da hingegangen,hab das paket geholt und zu hause aufgemacht:da war ne laing drin.So ich hab mich erstmal einwenig mit ihr beschäftigt(ich find die garnich so laut)und dann kontakt mit dem köufer aufgenomme(war nen versandfehler ich muss die pumpe leider weiterversenden und bekomme dann mein cpu kühler)ja so kann man auch erfahrungen mit neuer hardware machn


----------



## Speed-E (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> .So ich hab mich erstmal einwenig mit ihr beschäftigt(ich find die garnich so laut)



Die Laing selbst ist auch nicht so laut. Das Problem sind die Vibrationen, die sich auf das Gehäuse übertragen, sofern die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt wird.


----------



## Madz (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> vielleicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Wunder, war feiern und trinken. (bah is mir schlecht )


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, war feiern und trinken. (bah is mir schlecht )


Ein's von den dreißig Bierchen war wohl schlecht......(Zitat Ende).

macht nix; war arbeiten.
Die Tage baue ich meine Werkstatt fertig und dann gehts auch mit dem Tagebuch los.

grüße

P.S.: Madz: da hilft auch kein einundreißgstes Bier; musste Ausschwitzen!


----------



## Skim (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @ Skim
> 
> Endlich ...
> 
> ...


Einbau war recht einfach...
war auch meine erste Karte die ich umgebaut habe habe am längsten gebraucht den blöden lüferstecker von der Karte zubekommen...

kann auch sein das es nur 58° waren... is einmonat her das ich es getestet hatte...
Bitte bestraft meine unwissenheit nicht....
hatte gerade ein log gefunden da war die karte bei 52°.

Laut inno is die kühlleistung so gut das sie durch die platiene durch kühlt, und so keine backplate braucht...

die anderen temps sind auch alle so im bereich der Gpu.

Also ich bin aufjeden fall sehr zufrieden... mit den temps

Gruß Skim


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skim schrieb:


> Laut inno is die kühlleistung so gut das sie durch die platiene durch kühlt, und so keine backplate braucht...
> 
> die anderen temps sind auch alle so im bereich der Gpu.



Ehm ja Inno geschwafel eben, weil ja Alu besser als Kupfer Wärme leitet, das ist eher umgekehrt und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht Vorstellen das die Kühlung durch das PCB geht. ...auser man hat Dice oder LN2 im Einsatz.

Was heist im Bereich der GPU 1-2°C kälter oder wärmer oder doch 5-9°C Unterschied.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alu ist bloss billiger als Kupfer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PCBs sind recht gut in Sachen Wärmeleitung. ASUS hat zeitweilig sogar eine zusätzliche Platine nur für die bessere Wärmeverteilung unters Board gepackt.

In sofern hat Inno schon recht, wenn gesagt wird, dass die Rückseite nicht extra gekühlt werden muss. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Inno-Kühler zu tun, sondern gilt für alle Hersteller.
(Aber nicht für extremistische User, die einfach alles kühlen wollen  )


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Is ja gut Jungs hab den Inno schon aus meiner Auswahl gestrichen. 

Keine Backplate und Alu, ich mein Alu wär bei mir nicht das Problem (wegen dem Inno Protect), aber ohne Backplate?
Naja könnte ja meine Originale nehmen, aber mein schwarzes PCB der XFX passt so schön zu POM. 

Apropos POM, tendiere jetzt zur Zeit eher zum EK als zum WC.
Hat halt ne Backplate und viel POM. 

@ Madz oder ruyven

Hab im AC-Katalog und bei Watercool geschaut, wegen so einer 100% POM Abdeckung für den X², wollte mir das Teil optisch zu Gemüte führen, aber hab ich's gefunden? Nö? 
Habt ihr da mal ein Link wo ich die mal vorher sehen könnte. Eventuell könnte ich mich auch für den WC entscheiden, bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig.
Ich mein die Option umlackieren steht ja dann auch noch offen.  Aber wenn's nich sein muß ... 

MfG Conner


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt WC Kühler nicht komplett (ausser gewisse Dual-GPU Modelle) in POM sondern nur der Hauptkühlerdeckel.


----------



## Madz (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau doch mal direkt bei Watercool!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup - 100% POM-Deckel gibts, z.B. so
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie 12187
Der Deckel passt auch auf die anderen X²-Single-GPU-Bodenplatten.
Die bleiben aber Kupfern, wobei das in der normaler Einbaulage eigentlich nicht zu sehen sein sollte. (und, gerade in Verbindung einem schwarzen PCB, bei iATX imho ein hübscher Akzent ist)


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran soweit waren wir schon, nur etwas günstiger. Der Herr hätte aber gerne alles in POM.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich doch schon gemacht. 

Naja, werd mir am Mo halt den EK mit Backplate bestellen. Ist halt in meinem pers. Ranking auf Platz eins. Kann nicht mehr warten, muß basteln. 


THX at all Conner


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willste die 12% Rabatt bei aquatuning nicht mit nehmen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch zwölf Tage warten für 12,11 €?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute:
Hier steht zwar "Quatsch" drüber, aber die Rede ist von "Wakü Quatsch"...


----------



## Diplo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,

werde meine wakü in 2 wochen bestellen , zusammenstellung is auch so gut wie fertig allerdings  hätte ich 3 kurze fragen:


1: für meinen triple radi kommen 3x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP zum einsatz, ich suche allerdings noch nen adapter damit ich alle 3 per molex am netzteil anschliessen kann. finde aber irgendwie nur schrott, hat da jemand was brauchbares ? wäre super!


2: wie bekomm ich das wasser im agb blau leuchtend? (bei fast jeder wakü die ich bisher gesehen hab ist das wasser im agb immer farbig). evtl mit LED's oder mit wasserzusatz? bei den schläuche hab ich blaue uv (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau (7/16"ID) 59034) die sollten passen.


3: meine wakü kommt in das corsair obsidian 800D, der radiator unterm deckel.* so wie hier:* http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2645/3976362703_4052f616c7_b.jpg
ist es inordung wenn die lüfter nach innen blasen (wie auf dem pic), oder sollten sie lieber nach draußen blasen?



vielen dank fürs beantworten!


gruß


----------



## Madz (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Investier lieber Geld in ein paar anständige, hochwertige Lüfter. Beispielsweise die Blacksilent pro: http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8385 



> 2: wie bekomm ich das wasser im agb blau leuchtend? (bei fast jeder wakü die ich bisher gesehen hab ist das wasser im agb immer farbig). evtl mit LED's oder mit wasserzusatz? bei den schläuche hab ich blaue uv (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau (7/16"ID) 59034) die sollten passen.


Der Schlauch passt nicht auf Perfect Seal Tüllen. Kauf lieber Masterkleer 16/10!



> 3: meine wakü kommt in das corsair obsidian 800D, der radiator unterm deckel. so wie hier: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2645/...52f616c7_b.jpg
> ist es inordung wenn die lüfter nach innen blasen (wie auf dem pic), oder sollten sie lieber nach draußen blasen?


Lass sie lieber nach außen Blasen! Ürbiegns haben wir bald einen Test davon. Lies doch mal die erste News auf der Hauptseite!


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schönes kurz Review!

Die Teile halten wirklich was sie versprechen. Hab jetzt 3 auf meinem Radi und die sind kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Madz (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Völlig unverständlich wie man bei Lüftern sparen kann. Im Vergleich zum restlichen System sind die 6-7€ mehr doch wirklich nicht viel. Qualitativ hochwertige Lager und Elektronik kosten eben.


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Völlig unverständlich wie man bei Lüftern sparen kann. Im Vergleich zum restlichen System sind die 6-7€ mehr doch wirklich nicht viel. Qualitativ hochwertige Lager und Elektronik kosten eben.


 

Naja nicht jeder hat unmengen an Geld zur verfügung und dann spart man erstmal an den nicht ganz so wichtigen Sachen (im Sinne des betrachters)


----------



## Madz (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finanziell bin ich auch nicht unbedingt auf Rosen gebettet, gerade deshalb möchte ich einen rellen Gegenwert für mein hart erarbeitetes Geld erhalten. Und wenn ich durch 5-6€ mehr deutlich bessere Qualität und Lieferumfang bekomme, ist es das Geld wert.

Ich kann es mir einfach nicht leisten billig zu kaufen.


----------



## Equilibrium (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt auch wieder. Aber das gehört nicht hier her. Sonst gibts gleich mecker vom Mod


----------



## Xandrus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das schöne an einer Wakü ist ja, dass der Verkaufswert relativ konstant bleibt! Also wenn man sich einmal Qualität gekauft hat wird man diese im Notfall für einen guten Preis wieder los! (MB Kühler für ein bestimmtes Board mal ausgenommen bzw. GPU Kühler)
Ist bei Hardware ja leider anders da hat man so extremen wertverfalll


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Finanziell bin ich auch nicht unbedingt auf Rosen gebettet, gerade deshalb möchte ich einen rellen Gegenwert für mein hart erarbeitetes Geld erhalten. Und wenn ich durch 5-6€ mehr deutlich bessere Qualität und Lieferumfang bekomme, ist es das Geld wert.
> 
> Ich kann es mir einfach nicht leisten billig zu kaufen.


genau: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch wieder. Aber das gehört nicht hier her. Sonst gibts gleich mecker vom Mod


Wieso?


----------



## GoZoU (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil es hier um Wasserkühlung und nicht die finanzielle Situation von Forenusern geht .

@ Madz: Du hast doch von Klutten ein klares Statement bekommen, was das wahllose Posten von Links angeht!





Klutten schrieb:


> Deinen Link müssen wir leider entfernen. Werbung, die einer gewerblichen Sache dient, ist im Forum nicht gestattet, was dir sicher bekannt ist. Und da du ja Mitarbeiter der dortigen Redaktion bist, muss ich dir das sicher nicht näher erklären.


Bitte halt dich auch daran, sonst müssen wir bald andere Seiten aufziehen . Das Forum dient nicht als Werbeplattform und der Link, welcher keinen Bezug zum Thema hat wurde von mir entfernt.


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Das schöne an einer Wakü ist ja, dass der Verkaufswert relativ konstant bleibt! Also wenn man sich einmal Qualität gekauft hat wird man diese im Notfall für einen guten Preis wieder los! (MB Kühler für ein bestimmtes Board mal ausgenommen bzw. GPU Kühler)
> Ist bei Hardware ja leider anders da hat man so extremen wertverfalll



Also ich hab schon CPU-Kühler für 7€ ersteigert, die neu 50€ gekostet haben... (okay: 20€ wären für den Zustand, in dem der Kühler war, schon zuviel gewesen - aber das Stand an der Auktion nicht dran )

Abgesehen davon: Was, abgesehen von GPU und MB-Kühlern sollte man denn verkaufen wollen?


----------



## Madz (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das erinnert mich an den Silentstar Dual Classic, den ich vor kurzem für 2,50€ ersteigert habe. Zustand war sogar tadellos.


----------



## Parnshion (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ich meine, man sollt wirklich nicht unbedingt an den Lüftern sparen, sondern sich schon was Gutes kaufen sollen.........Aber wenn man die Menge betrachtet, sieht es schon anders aus. Bsp. man braucht nur 2-3 Lüfter, dann kauft man sich NB oder so, aber wenn man dann aber 9-10 drin hab wie ich, dann musst man da sich schon Gedanken machen. Bei ne Preisunterschied von sagen wir ..... 5 € pro Lüfter.


----------



## Madz (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das habe ich bisher immer so gehandhabt, daß ich mit den Kauf dann aufgeteilt habe und nicht alles auf einmal geordert wurde.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Mal 'ne kurze Frage (oder zwei oder drei....):
Wie wichtig ist nun der Durchfluss im System bzw. der Einfluss der Schlauchgröße nun wirklich?
Hat da mal einer einen Versuch gemacht?

Hintergrund: ich überlege, ob ich statt dem 11/8er Schlauch 13/10er oder sogar 16/10er (was auf den Durchfluss ja keinen Einfluss hat) nehme.
Ich will aber vsl. eh' einige Winkelstücke einbauen, die den Durchfluss ja sowieso bremsen.

Ich meine, ich hätte da mal was gesehen, finde das aber nicht (mehr).

Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied, wenn ich statt - sagen wir mal - 100l/Min nur noch 80 oder 50l/Min habe?
Die doppelte Temperatur wird's nicht geben.

Da ich kein High-End-System plane, sollten ja ein paar Grad - und wenn es 10° sind - nicht so viel ausmachen, da ja die Funktionsfähigkeit des Systems gleich bleibt; egal, ob ich meinen C2D nun auf 45 oder 35° und die Grafikkarte auf 60 oder 70° bekomme, oder?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss ist ab 60 l/h nicht mehr weltbewegen 1-3°C Reisens nicht raus.
Kliene Gegenfrage welche Pumpe willst du Verwenden um durch 11/8 er Schauch 100l/min (soviel komm aus einem C Strahlrohr mit Mundstück) durchzudonnenrn.


----------



## Xandrus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hier sollte für dich interessant sein was den Schlauchdurchmesser angeht;
DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Größerer Schlauch gleich mehr Durchfluss? (Seite 1)
Ich würd 16/10er empfehlen der ist zum Verlegen einfach perfekt!!! Da kannst du eignetlich auch jeden Winkel vermeiden!
Ab sagen wir 60L/H (Der Durchfluss wird immer in L/H angegeben) ist der Durchfluss fast egal!!! bringt maximal paar Grad bei dem CPU Kühler!
Man wird im Normalfall immer unter der Temperatur einer Lukü bleiben von daher ist das kein Problem!


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an den Silentstar Dual Classic, den ich vor kurzem für 2,50€ ersteigert habe. Zustand war sogar tadellos.


lol  wo gibts sowas bei ebay?


----------



## Xandrus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> lol  wo gibts sowas bei ebay?



ja bei ebay muss man da schon glück haben, aber bei wakü kram ist die chance relativ groß, da die meistens es auch noch in die falsche kategorie packen z.B. in Modding....
Bei Artikeln die man nicht findet wenn man speziell nach ihnen sucht ist die Chance sehr groß diese günstig zu bekommen!!!


----------



## Madz (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, war falsche Kategorie.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, das ging ja mal wieder sehr fix!




JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Der Durchfluss ist ab 60 l/h nicht mehr weltbewegen 1-3°C Reisens nicht raus.
> Kliene Gegenfrage welche Pumpe willst du Verwenden um durch 11/8 er Schauch 100l/min (soviel komm aus einem C Strahlrohr mit Mundstück) durchzudonnenrn.


Entschuldige; waren die Stunde gemeint; bin bei den Werten noch nicht so ganz Sattelfest


Xandrus schrieb:


> Das hier sollte für dich interessant sein was den Schlauchdurchmesser angeht;
> DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Größerer Schlauch gleich mehr Durchfluss? (Seite 1)


Genau den Artikel meinte ich ; wusste nur nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen hatte; Danke!


Xandrus schrieb:


> Ich würd 16/10er empfehlen der ist zum Verlegen einfach perfekt!!! Da kannst du eignetlich auch jeden Winkel vermeiden!


Die Winkelstücke nehme ich aus optischen Gründen; gefällt mir einfach besser.
Ob das so bleibt, wird die Zeit zeigen....
Andererseits neige ich aus zwei Gründen zum 13/10er: 


der 11/8er könnte doch zu zierllich wirken
für den 13/10er gibt es mehr Teile (, Schlauchsorten, -Farben, Verschraubungen usw)
Mal sehen; der 16/10er ist noch nicht aus dem Rennen; ich sehe bei dem nur einen Nachteil: er ist schwer wieder ab zu kriegen.
Näheres dann in meinem Tagebuch; das ist in Vorbereitung....



Xandrus schrieb:


> Ab sagen wir 60L/H (Der Durchfluss wird immer in L/H angegeben) ist der Durchfluss fast egal!!! bringt maximal paar Grad bei dem CPU Kühler!
> Man wird im Normalfall immer unter der Temperatur einer Lukü bleiben von daher ist das kein Problem!


Hhmmm; das denke ich auch.
Zumal OC bei mir (noch...; gleiches sagte ich vor drei Monaten noch über eine Wakü....) keine Rolle spielt und der C2D E8500 nicht so viel Leistung hat; den _könnte _ich (fast) noch passiv kühlen.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xandrus (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10 hat halt den Nachteil, dass er schneller knickt, abe notfalls kann man den Schlauch auch kochen...
Das mit dem abgehen vom 16/10er hängt natürlich von ab welche Tüllen man benutzt! Man kann sich auch welche holen wo er recht locker drauf ist, aber dann sollte man Schellen oder Kabelbinder nutzen! 
Wenn du unbedingt Winkel benutzen möchtest sind die Bitpower eignetlich die besten weil die Optisch so wie Durchflusstechnisch sehr gut sind


----------



## steinschock (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

BSP + DD 16/10 FTW
Sry für das schlechte Foto aber die Teile sind Top, 
vor allem drehbar finde ich wichtig. 
Halt Teuer


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Xandrus schrieb:


> 13/10 hat halt den Nachteil, dass er schneller knickt, abe notfalls kann man den Schlauch auch kochen...


Wie viel Salz muss denn da dran?


Xandrus schrieb:


> Das mit dem abgehen vom 16/10er hängt natürlich von ab welche Tüllen man benutzt! Man kann sich auch welche holen wo er recht locker drauf ist, aber dann sollte man Schellen oder Kabelbinder nutzen!


Das ist klar; aber: bei welchen geht er leichter ab?
Bei Verschraubungen ist das Abkriegen ja kein Thema.
Aber: es sitzt garantiert eine in einer 'hinterletzten Ecke', wo ich mit meinen Griffeln (Handschuhgröße 10 1/2....) nicht dran komme.
Aber: um so was auszutesten und zu sehen, wie ich das hinbekomme, ist meine Bastel-Wakü da!


Xandrus schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt Winkel benutzen möchtest sind die Bitpower eigentlich die besten weil die Optisch so wie Durchflusstechnisch sehr gut sind


Die sind mir auch auf verschiedenen Bildern aufgefallen; sehen wirklich gut aus!
Wusste nur (noch) nicht, wie die heißen; danke schon mal für!

Die kommen sicher recht bald in den Live-Test bei mir!





steinschock schrieb:


> BSP + DD 16/10 FTW
> Sry für das schlechte Foto aber die Teile sind Top,
> vor allem drehbar finde ich wichtig.
> Halt Teuer


Welches schlechte Foto; ist doch gut!
Der Preis ist nicht das Problem: wennn ich alleine für das neue Gehäuse 350-500€ (sind noch zwei Gehäuse im Rennen) _ohne _die fällige Lackierung ausgebe, sollten noch mal 50€ zusätzlich für Winkel _kein _Thema sein!
Und drehbar ist tatsächlich wichtig: kann ich ein Ende vom Schlauch drehbar machen und dann das eigentliche 'Abkriegen' außerhalb vom Rechner erledigen.
Muss nur mal sehen, ob es die auch sozusagen als 'Zwischenwinkel' gibt.
Da sehe ich die Tage mal nach, wenn die Detailplanung beginnt.

Danke Euch!


----------



## Xandrus (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier zum Thema Schlauch kochen:
[Guide] Engste Radien mit Billig-Schlauch - Scamps Kochkurs - 2. Edit: Der Meisterkurs! - Forum de Luxx
Aber wie gesagt beim Verlegen geht nichts über 16/10er da müsste man nichts kochen!
Ich bin ein Fan von Tüllen... Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen welche Tüllen gut sind damit der Schlauch wieder leicht runtergeht... Ziel ist ja meist das er ohne Kabelbinder gut drauf bleibt


----------



## Skaos (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ma eine Frage zum Thema Top Silent Lüfter..
welchen von beiden sollte man nehmen:
Noiseblocker Blacknoise Multiframe? S-Series MF12-S2 - A-C-Shop

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro NB-PL2 1400 U/min 120x120x25 - A-C-Shop

ich regel sie sowieso mit einem Kaze Master runter, also auf voller Drehzahl werden sie wohl eh nicht laufen, kann mich aber dennoch nicht so richtig entscheiden bzw. macht sich der Aufpreis auch in der Qualität, also Lautstärke/Luftdurchsatz bemerkbar??

Von mir aus empfehlt mir auch andre Lüfter, wenns denn noch bessere geben sollte, bin wie immer für fast alles offen 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Equilibrium (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe hier die BlackSilent Pro und kann die nur empfehlen. Die sind runter geregelt kaum wahrnehmbar und machen noch ordentlich Druck. Aber dei Bequiet Lüftersollen auch nicht schlecht sein. Aber da frag am besten mal *Daxtrose*, der hat im Einsatz.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann die BeQuiet Silent Wings empfehlen, super P/L-Verhältnis, leise, super verarbeitet, bisher bei mir im Vergleich am Niedrigsten regelbar 

Nummer1 bleiben die Multiframe, habe 4 Stück alle Spitze!!!!Kosten halt etwas mehr....


----------



## steinschock (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Schienenbruch

Die haben das meiste von BSP soweit ich weiß.
Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## Speed-E (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Kann die BeQuiet Silent Wings empfehlen, super P/L-Verhältnis, leise, super verarbeitet, bisher bei mir im Vergleich am Niedrigsten regelbar
> 
> Nummer1 bleiben die Multiframe, habe 4 Stück alle Spitze!!!!Kosten halt etwas mehr....



Die XL2 kosten weniger und sind nicht schlechter.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mag sein  Zu denen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese noch nicht hatte.... Deswegen kann ich auch nur vergleichen, was meinen Rechner bisher durchgewirbelt hat...


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu den be quiet! Silent Wings USC hatte ich hier was geschrieben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iet-silent-wings-usc-120mm-2.html#post1045267


----------



## nemetona (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Skaos,
die S-Flex-Serie von Skythe ist auch sehr empfehlenswert und bieten ein faires P/L-Verhältnis.
Diese sind frei von Lagergeräuschen und fallen bei hohen Drehzahlen nur durch ein dezentes, angenehmes Brummen auf.


----------



## Skaos (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm das wär natürlich auch noch ne Option, Danke auch an die anderen!!

werd ich mal überlegen.. hab derzeit auf meinem TFC noch drei SlipStream sitzen, die gefallen mir nich so recht, was die Lautstärke angeht, die sind ab 750 U/min aufwärts deutlich wahrnehmbar..

darum dachte ich mir bei den neuen Radis versuch ich ma die Oberklasse und stelle später auch die Slips aufs Abstellgleis


----------



## maschine (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol was is das denn? Ich hab gerade meinen Kreislauf neu befüllt und einfach mal so 10 l/h Durchfluss weniger 
Das kann dann doch eigentlich nur an der Luft im Kreislauf liegen oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch kann schon sein. Oder der DFM misst falsch.


----------



## maschine (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm naja mal abwarten ob sich noch was ändert.
Und ob ich jetzt bei höchster Drehzahl 170 l/h oder 160 l/h hab juckt mich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Hm naja mal abwarten ob sich noch was ändert.
> Und ob ich jetzt bei höchster Drehzahl 170 l/h oder 160 l/h hab juckt mich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich


Hat sich bei mir auch noch veränder, nachdem die restliche Luft raus war. Die 10L/h sind ehh nur fürs Ego.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

170l/h? mit welcher Pumpe? Hast du den richtigen Kalibrierwert drin?


----------



## maschine (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne Aquastream XT @ 81,5 Hz und kaum Durchflussbremsen und der Kalibrierwert von 169 stimmt auch.
Es sind inzwischen sogar 163 l/h geworden^^



> Hat sich bei mir auch noch veränder, nachdem die restliche Luft raus war. Die 10L/h sind ehh nur fürs Ego.


Klar und mit irgendwas muss man(n) ja angeben können, wenn schon nicht mit der Länge


----------



## n1ckelz (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin 

Heute ist endlich mein LGA1156 MB und CPU gekommen. Wollte eigendlich das ganze gleich einbauen, jedoch hab ich keine 1156 Backplate für meinen Supreme. Kann ich den auch ohne Backplate montieren oder sollte ich lieber erst noch eine bestellen? Bzw. hat es grossen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung?

n1ckelz


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Oder der DFM misst falsch.



DFM war doch Durchflussmesser, oder?
Wieso _misst _der? 
Meine Messer _schneiden......_
#

Und das am frühen morgen!
Na ja, hatte Nachtschicht.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## n1ckelz (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand ob es möglich ist den mdpc sleeve auch in die schweiz zu versenden ?


----------



## nemetona (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				n1ckelz schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand ob es möglich ist den mdpc sleeve auch in die schweiz zu versenden ?


Und was hat die Frage mit Wakü zu tun?

Der Onlineshop von MDPC-X hat jetzt einen Internationalen Bereich, könnte also möglich sein.
Definitiv kann dir dies der PCGHX-User "dualbrain" sagen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



maschine schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Aquastream XT @ 81,5 Hz und kaum Durchflussbremsen und der Kalibrierwert von 169 stimmt auch.
> Es sind inzwischen sogar 163 l/h geworden^^
> Klar und mit irgendwas muss man(n) ja angeben können, wenn schon nicht mit der Länge



Ich komme mit der Laing DDC-1T "nur" auf 89l/h!?  

Hatte vorher die XT Ultra drin, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keinen DFM, daher habe ich keinen Vergleich. Bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass die Laing mehr schafft!?!?!?


----------



## maschine (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja keine Ahnung, mehr als ablesen kann ich auch nicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy84 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Duallaing und dem dazugehörigen Aquacover ? Ich habe mir eine 2. Laing und dieses Cover zugelegt, da im 1. Kühlkreislauf der Durchfluss nur 58 L/Std beträgt.
Ich bin mir nicht schlüssig ob dies eine intelligente Investition war.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mit meinem System nur ~64 Liter/Std. Habe eine Laing Ultra! 
Im Kreislauf:
Pumpe mit alphacool AGB und Deckel
EK GTX275
EK Supreme
Ek NB/SB 6
2x EK Mosfet DFI DK
MagiCool Triple Slim
2x Schnellkupplungen von Phobya
evo 1080
und den DFM von Aqua Computer HighFlow
Schlauch ist 11/8 von Tygon
dazu kommen noch etwa 6x90° Winkel von Feser und der Rest normale Anschlüsse von Feser. Temperaturen sind dennoch in Ordnung. Im IDLE regel ich die Pumpe sogar auf 3200 RPM statt 4400 RPM, damit sie etwas ruhiger ist. Ab 28° C Wassertemperatur läuft sie dann auf 100%.


----------



## goofy84 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja toll ist das nicht !!!
Mein Kreislauf 2x Koolance VL3 Kupplungen, Laing Ultra mit single Aquacover, Mora, AquaDFM, Yellowstone, Koolance North und Southbrigde und noch Koolance Schnellkupplungen auf dem Mora.
Schlauch DD16/10 mit BP 11er Tüllen. Die 60 L finde ich trotzdem nicht so toll, da keine Winkel im System sind, da habe ich mir mehr Durchfluss erhofft. Eventuell nehme ich die Kupplungen vom Mora ab und ersetze Sie durch Tüllen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, wird schon passen bei mir. Die Temps. sind ja in Ordnung


----------



## Swonte (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,wollte mal nachfragen welcher Schlauch 13/10 für enge Biegeradien geeignet ist.Will mein Mobo in die Wakü mit einbauen.

Gruss Swonte


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Swonte schrieb:


> Hallo,wollte mal nachfragen welcher Schlauch 13/10 für enge Biegeradien geeignet ist.Will mein Mobo in die Wakü mit einbauen.


Keiner.  16/10mm ist für enge Biegeradien der beste.


----------



## steinschock (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ goofy84

Mach die Kupplungen raus die bremsen ziemlich.
Viel bringen wird es aber nicht.


----------



## Swonte (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich fast gedacht.Muss ich wohl oder übel die kommpletten Anschlüsse wechseln 

Danke für die schnelle und klare Antwort


----------



## UnnerveD (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meiner Eheim 1046 hat der Durchfluss enorm abgenommen, seitdem ich den HK 3.0 CU sowie NB und MOSFET kühle - vorher ist das Wasser regelrecht in den AGB geströmt, jetzt ist das Ganze eher "gemütlich" (hab keinen DFM zum Prüfen) - aber gehe mal davon aus dass der Durchfluss sich halbiert hat (höre ich wenigstens kein Blubbern mehr  ).

mfG


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Swonte mein Tipp: 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen + drehbare Winkeltülle + 15-17mm Federbandschellen (nur für die Winkel)

PS: 12% Rabatt Aktion bei Aquatuning


----------



## derLordselbst (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Dankeschööön!*
An alle erfahrenen Wasserkühlungs-Spezies, die hier und woanders im Forum nicht müde werden, Perfekt Seal - Tüllen und 16/10-Schläuche zu empfehlen.

Die Montage ist mit heißen Wasser zum Eintunken von jedem Anfänger zu bewältigen (z. B. von mir^^). Die Biegeradien sind traumhaft und alles ist auch ohne Schlauchschellen dicht. Wenn man heiß genuges Wasser nimmt, ist das Aufstecken auch in Sekundenbruchteilen erledigt. Beim Abziehen ist allerdings Abschneiden einfacher, sitzt einfach zu fest.

Nur wenn man Winkel einbaut, braucht man noch Sicherungen. 

Damit schreibe ich hier wirklich nichts Neues, ich wollte nur betonen, dass diese Kombination nicht nur für Könner einfach und sinnvoll ist.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sagt ihr zu der zusammenstellung!?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@CrashStyle mach mal nen anständigen Screen bzw bei aquatuning kannst du den gespeicherten Warenkorb aus dem roten Kasten hier her kopieren. 

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen kein Black Ice sondern z.B. XSPC RX und kein Noctua sondern Noiseblocker XL1/XL2 oder PL1/PL2

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Monsterclock (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas ich glaube er wollte nur die 900px Breite einhalten (Froenvorschrift bei in den Text eingebundenen Bildern, aber nicht bei angefügten)

Ein Pumpe könnte von Vorteil sein z.B. Laing/Aquastream/Eheim 1046 o.ä.

Und nochwas finde ich gut, dass du einen auf die AT Rabatt Aktion hinweißt


----------



## Xyrian (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, helft mir bitte mal kurz...
Kann dieser Kühler hier, ein Liquid Extasy Narrow Line, für die fast 90° unter Last (NFS Undercover) verantwortlich sein? 
Oder bin ich einfach zu blöd um den gescheit festzuschrauben?

Xyrian


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bessere Temps sollte eigentlich jeder Wasserkühler möglich machen.
Was ist denn noch so im Kreislauf und was für Radis hast du?


----------



## Xyrian (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kreislauf ist CPU-Only, und der Radiator ist ein Black ICE-Pro II Dual....


----------



## UnnerveD (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da fehlt bestimmt der Anpressdruck - war bei meinem HK auch so - am Besten bei vorhandener Backplate den Kühler noch ein Stück fester schrauben - hast du keine backplate, dann besorg dir eine - besser für das Mainboard.

mfG

Edit: Schau mal in die Gebrauchsanweisung des Kühlers, ob er nicht einen definierten Ein- und Ausgang besitzt - vielleicht hast du die beiden auch vertauscht...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Xyrian wie schnell drehen den die Lüfter?

@Monsterclock nicht jeder ist "überall" aktiv, von daher finde ich sowas nur fair.


----------



## Xyrian (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Da fehlt bestimmt der Anpressdruck - war bei meinem HK auch so - am Besten bei vorhandener Backplate den Kühler noch ein Stück fester schrauben - hast du keine backplate, dann besorg dir eine - besser für das Mainboard.
> 
> mfG
> 
> Edit: Schau mal in die Gebrauchsanweisung des Kühlers, ob er nicht einen definierten Ein- und Ausgang besitzt - vielleicht hast du die beiden auch vertauscht...



Anpressdruck könnte sein... Muss ich nochmal überprüfen. Ein- und Ausgang ist wayne, das Teil ist symetrisch aufgebaut.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Xyrian wie schnell drehen den die Lüfter?



Ca. 1200 U/min... Aber wahrscheinlich liegts am Anpressdruck.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade ohne Backplate kann man auch leicht zu viel Anpressdruck haben so dass die Auflagefläche verbogen wird und damit der Kontakt wieder abnimmt.
Sollte weiteres festziehen nichts bringen solltest du also auch mal die andere Richtung versuchen.


----------



## Skaos (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen..
ich such eine Dual und einen Single Radi als Slim Version, und er sollte komplett schwarz sein, gibts da noch andere evtl bessere als die Black Ice lite Radis??

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - lite Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - lite 35123

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - lite Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - lite 35123

Also zu teuer sollte es nicht werden, aber Leistung sollte auch dahinter stecken.. suche quasi ein gutes P/L in slim und schwarz mit den Maßen 120 und 240


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi!

Mal 'ne Frage zum Enzotech Luna: ist der nun fest beleuchtet, oder flackert der vor sich hin?

Ich habe da so ein Video bei Youtube gefunden, da flackert der so hektsich vor sich hin, wat mir nu gar nix is!
YouTube - ENZOTECH LUNA

Grüße

Jcohen


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Skaos entweder die Black Ice oder halt die Noname Dinger von Aquatuning oder die Swiftech Radis. Sonst gibt keine schwarze Radis die günstiger sind als die Black Ice. Oder die Magicool Radis schwarz lackieren.

@Schienenbruch das ist selfmade.


----------



## Skaos (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm ja mit dem lacken hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.. aber wirklich glücklich bin ich damit irgendwie auch nich 
leistungstechnisch werden die sich ja nich viel nehmen denk ich, oder?

Danke fürs helfen


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit schnellen Lüftern sind die Black Ice nicht mal so schlecht. Kommt halt drauf an mit welche Lüfterdrehzahlen du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Skaos (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh stimmt, das waren ja die Teile, die eher für schnelle Drehzahlen gut waren.. das jetzt doof 

Also meine Lieblingsdrehzahl liegt bei irgendwas unter 800.. 
Naja mal gucken vl wird doch zum Lack gegriffen.. 
Wobei die Teile mit einem TFC Tripple und einem Magicool Single (dieser wird aber so verbaut, dass man den von außen gar nicht sieht) verbaut werden.. ich erwarte also eh kein Wunderdelta zw. Luft und Wasser bzw. keine super Verbesserung, der Umbau is eher der Optik geschuldet


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde den XSPC RX 360 mit teuren TFC vorziehen.


----------



## Swonte (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage zum Enzotech Luna: ist der nun fest beleuchtet, oder flackert der vor sich hin?
> 
> ...




Der Luna blinkt vor sich hin,hatte ich auch mal drin.Hat allerdings eine super Kühlleistung.

  Gruss Swonte


----------



## Skaos (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> ich würde den XSPC RX 360 mit teuren TFC vorziehen.




Das mag durchaus sein, aber für mich ausschlaggeben ist, dass ich den TFC schon habe


----------



## Joel:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Taugt die wohl was?


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sieht mir aus wie die DD Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » DangerDen » Danger Den CPX-1 12V Pumpe und die soll laut Bundy nicht schlecht sein


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Original ist von EK wird aber von mehreren Vertreiber angeboten.


----------



## Joel:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich mittlerweile auch bemerkt. Bis jetzt insgesamt 4 verschiedene Marken entdeckt


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab irgendwie ein merkwürdiges Problem:

Wenn ich DIESEN Tempsensor an meine Scythe Server Master
hänge, zeigt sie 100° Wassertemp an, was ja iwie nicht sein kann 

Sensor kaputt oder will der Sensor mit der Steuerung nicht ?
Die mitgelieferten Sensoren funzen einwandfrei.


----------



## Skaos (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klingt nach Sensor defekt wenn du mich fragst, denn kompatibel sind die Dinger eigentlich..


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein, dass die von außen kein Wasser mögen ?
Beim befüllen hatte ich nämlich ein Leck beim Sensor...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die von außen kein Wasser mögen ?
> Beim befüllen hatte ich nämlich ein Leck beim Sensor...



Die Sensoren haben eine Öffnung beim Kabel wenn da Wasser reinkommt und die Kontakte überbrückt ist es logisch das die Temperatur nicht mehr ausgelesen werden kann.
Da der Sensor nur eine Öffnung hat kann das Wasser nicht mehr so leicht raus und somit kannst du den Sensor in die Tonne klopfen.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, war mein erstes Mal WAKÜ, kann passieren,

Danke


----------



## Skaos (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade um den Sensor  Ich würd versuchen den trotzdem noch umzutauschen..


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

mal 'ne Frage: 
welchen Shop für Wakü-Zubehör und Material würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Drei kenne ich:


Aquatuning
A-C-Shop
Caseking
Gibt zwar noch mehr, aber ich möchte eigentlich alles bei einem Shop bekommen.
D.h. ich lege Wert auf:


gutes, vollständiges Angebot
Wenn ich bsp. meinen Evo 1080 woanders bestellen muss, birngt's nicht mehr so viel
guten Service, also auch bsp. kulante Rücknahme bzw. Umtausch
nicht zu hohe Preise
Ob ich insgesamt nun 550 oder 570€ ausgebe, ist nicht so wichtig, wenn der Service stimmt
Wenn würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning hat von den dreien das größte Angebot und auch bald ne 12% Rabattaktion am laufen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nehm den wo deine persönliche Zusammenstellung am günstigsten ist.
Service ist zum Glück bei den gängigen Wakü-Anbietern kein Problem.


----------



## derLordselbst (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowohl A-C - Shop als auch Aquatuning kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Liefern beide superschnell und zuverlässig.

Caseking passt nicht ganz in die Zusammenstellung, da der Shop wenig in Sachen Wasserkühlung macht.


Allerdings hat jeder Shop seine Stärken. Daher würde ich durchaus überlegen, bei allen dreien zu bestellen, z.B. um sich Lieferzeiten zu ersparen, um bestimmte Sachen kaufen zu können, die es nur bei einem Anbieter gibt oder auch um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## steinschock (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber Caseking hat am meisten BSP-Anschlüsse, schon dafür lohnt es sich.

Abgesehen davon wirst du eh mehr wie 1 Bestellung brauchen oder 2 oder 3 

Würde ich fast mein PC drauf verwetten


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Alles klar; danke Euch!

Werde - erstmal - bei Aquatuning bestellen.




steinschock schrieb:


> Aber Caseking hat am meisten BSP-Anschlüsse, schon dafür lohnt es sich.


Da hast Du recht.
Die Sache hat nur einen Haken: die kann ich mir - im Moment - nicht leisten.
Bin so schon bei >500€ für die erste Ausbaustufe, was mein (ursprüngliches) Gesamtbudget für die Wakü (400€) überschreitet.


steinschock schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wirst du eh mehr wie 1 Bestellung brauchen oder 2 oder 3
> 
> Würde ich fast mein PC drauf verwetten


Vorsicht!hast Dich ja abgesichert und 'fast' geschrieben..
Sonst käme ich noch auf dumme Ideen......
Oder hast Du nur mal schnell meinen Thread gelesen?​Könnt' ja die Bestellungen umgehen und meinen Kumpel in Berlin bei AT vorbeischicken......
Hast aber recht: es werden mindestens drei Bestellungen: erste Stufe (das absolut notwendige), Ausbaustufe (Aquaero, Schnellkupplungen usw.) und dann das Feintuning und die Erweiterung.
Und da kommen dann wohl auf die Bitspower-Anschlüsse; sind ja nicht gerade billig, die Dinger.
Sehen aber verdammt gut aus!

Von meinem neuen (zweiten) Rechner reden wir ja noch nicht mal.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Necoras (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPrianhas einfach auf die Seite legen???
Also in dem Beipackzettel stand irgendwas von wegen nur gerade stellen. Passiert da nix wenn ich die hinlege? wie mach ich die dann fest Kabelbinder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Necoras du kannst die AS XT nach links oder rechts legen, deswegen sind dort auch die Führungsschienen für den Fuss.


----------



## Necoras (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ KingPiranhas dafür sind die Rillen  ahhh jetzt macht das auch sinn, nagut wenn neuer schlauch und Radi da sind mach ich mich an den umbau, meinst du also Pumpenausgang> Graka >Nova> CPU>>NB>360erRadi>AGB>Pumpe? so verschlauchungstechnisch


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie du den Rest gemacht hast konnte ich nicht erkennen, aber Pumpenausgang-> Graka.


----------



## Nucleus (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs!

Kann von Euch jemand eine aquagratiX 4870 X2 gebrauchen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Prinzpiell schon; habe aber frphestens Mitte Dezember das Geld!
Das wird Dir zu spät sein, denke ich!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Prinzpiell schon; habe aber frphestens Mitte Dezember das Geld!
> Das wird Dir zu spät sein, denke ich!



Hiho!

Ja, das ist wahr... ich werds wohl heute oder morgen auf dem Marktplatz einstellen.

*--EDIT--*

Falls Du es Dir anders überlegst, hier ist mein Verkaufsthread.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Ja, das ist wahr... ich werds wohl heute oder morgen auf dem Marktplatz einstellen.
> 
> ...


Sry: da habe ich noch keine Zugriff drauf; Marktplatz ist noch nicht!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## fredy5 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen Jungs....

ich hab da mal so ne Frage... Hab nen q6600 auf Standard-Takt laufen und Standard-Spannung. Der Speicher ist ein GSkill der lt. Verpackung auf 5-5-5-17 mit 1066 und 2,1V laufen sollte. Grundsätzlich gibts auch keine Probleme, nur wenn ich Prime laufen lasse, stelle ich auf Viel Ram, und nach ca. 2-3 Stunden bricht mir ein Thread von den vieren ab, wird aber nicht rot, sondern steht nur da, 0 Warnings 1 Error.... und irgendwas mit 0.4 abweichung. Liegt das jetzt am Ram oder am CPU?

Gruß

Fredy


----------



## Digger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey fredy,

ich glaub du bist hier falsch... auch wenn du ne wakü hast 
probiers mal hier :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/20
oder hier :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-mainboards-und-speicher/23

vllt kann ein mod deine frage auch einfach verschieben.

aber btt, probier doch einfach mal deinen ram mit schlechteren timings laufen zu lassen  und schau was dann passiert.


----------



## chefmarkus (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit einiger Zeit hänge ich immer wieder über dem Thema "Luft raus oder Luft rein". Mein unaufgeräumtes System seht Ihr unten, es geht mir um die Lüfter am 360er Radi im Gehäusedeckel. Kalte Luft rein ist ja gut, aber ich habe nur einen 120er(hinten) der das gesamte Gehäuse entlüftet. Oder besser Luft aus dem Gehäuse oben über den Radi raus, auch wenn leicht erwärmt ist, durch die 240er Radis vorne. Dann würde ich hinten Frischluft reinblasen.
Na wie denn nu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## fredy5 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> hey fredy,
> 
> ich glaub du bist hier falsch... auch wenn du ne wakü hast
> probiers mal hier :
> ...



Alles klar, probiers ich da nochmal.... Schade über mein Haupt


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chefmarkus:
Ich hab bei mir mal beides gehabt.
Im Endeffekt ist alle Radis rein pusten zu lassen etwas besser für die Wassertemperatur, heizt das Gehäuse aber auch etwas weiter auf.
Je nach dem wo du eher noch bessere Temperaturen brauchst kannst du dir die Konfiguration also aussuchen.


----------



## ole88 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ich zu dem Bild meine oder zu deinem Problem? nun ja räum erst mal die Kiste auf, bei sowas bekomm ich Bauchweh. ansonsten ich hab oben kalte Luft rein hinten ein 120er der absaugt und von vorne noch was reinpustend. ist eigentlich die beste Lösung denn der radi sollte ja mit kühler luft und nicht mit warmer pc Luft gekühlt werden.


----------



## chefmarkus (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab beim jetztigen Aufbau (Luft rein) das Gefühl das sich Wärme im Gehäuse staut, schließlich blasen 5 Lüfter rein-alle durch Radis- und nur einer wieder raus. Hat schon mal jemand den Temperaturunterschied gemessen? Gibts darüber irgendwo Berichte? (hab schon gegoogelt:  )
Aufgeräumt ist schon! Ist ein altes Foto. Brauchst Du was gegen deine Bauchschmerzen???


----------



## ole88 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne beruhigt schon wenn du sagst isn altes Bild.
Hmm schau mal ob du noch nen zweiten rauspusten lassen kannst.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Guys,

Hab mal ne Frage und möcht jetzt keinen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen. Und zwar: Hätte ich Anspruch auf auf Umtausch wenn meine CPU Tempfühler defekt sind? Mit der Begründung, dass ich nicht beobachten kann, ob die Temperaturen in ihren dafür vorgesehenen parameter laufen.

vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

und ja ich weiß passt jetzt nich hier rein. Aber hier bekommt schneller Antworten


----------



## Xandrus (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub eher weniger... Die Dinger dienen ja nichtmal dazu damit man als User die Temperaturen beobachten kann... Ist nur ne Notabschaltung wenns zu wam wird bzw. die CPU taktet sich dann runter!
Sind die Sensoren denn alle komplett Defekt?


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

€: ich poste es mal hier rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für nen i7 auf 3,8 GHz ein bißchen wenig, oder?


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wert für die einzelnen Cores werden ja korrekt angezeigt. Nur die CPU-Gesamt-Anzeige ist falsch.

Da wäre auch noch die Frage, inwieweit die Verantwortung für den falschen Wert bei der CPU, beim Mainboard oder bei der auslesenden Software liegt.

Die Temps der einzelnen Kerne dürften aber zur eigenen Einschätzung der Kühlung völlig ausreichen.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für Deine Einschätzung. Ich denke die verantwotliche komponente ist das Mainboard, oder die CPU. Da auch im Bios die Gesamttemp. so ausgelesen wird.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter Vollast sind die Temperaturen ähnlich wie bei mir unter Prime 95, wo  6 x 120 Radiatorenfläche momentan nur die CPU kühlen, nur im Idle liegst du 3-4 Grad höher.

Daher halte ich die Werte für recht realistisch.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Unter Vollast sind die Temperaturen ähnlich wie bei mir unter Prime 95, wo 6 x 120 Radiatorenfläche momentan nur die CPU kühlen, nur im Idle liegst du 3-4 Grad höher.
> 
> Daher halte ich die Werte für recht realistisch.


 
hast Du im Idle 29°C auf den Kernen mit welchem Kühler?


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, Equilibrium, ich habe nochmal in meinen Tagebuch gewühlt und festgestellt, dass ich ein paar Werte durcheinander gebracht habe. 

Die Idle-Temperaturen von 28-31°C bei den Kernen hatte ich wirklich. Allerdings nur bei nicht übertakteten Core i7 920 und bei 19°C Raumtemperatur. Davon habe ich leider keinen Screen gemacht.
 (_wenn es seelisch für Dich sehr wichtig ist, takte ich noch einmal kurz runter und mache den Screen für Dich^^_)

Aktuell bei 4 GHz und 1,25 Volt habe ich die angehängten Temperaturen, hier ein Ausschnitt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Entschuldige bitte die falsche Angabe.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe nee lass mal gut sein! mein Seelenheil ist noch i.O.


----------



## puruq (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand irgendwie Erfahrung mit der Silentstar Probox für die Laing DDC? So recht finde ich darüber keine Erfahrungsberichte/Tests, nur meinen manche, dass das verarbeitete Bitum in der Box nix bringe würde, weil es nur leise Geräusche dämmt und sich das irgendwie erst erhitzen muss?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Necoras du kannst die AS XT nach links oder rechts legen, deswegen sind dort auch die Führungsschienen für den Fuss.



Anm.: Eheim gibt die 1046 eigentlich nur für aufrechten Betrieb frei, die seitlichen Schienen sind da, damit man sie an die Wand schrauben kann.
(AC verkauft aber sogar Fertiggehäuse mit kopfüber montierter Pumpe, von Problemen hat nocht keiner berichtet)



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage und möcht jetzt keinen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen. Und zwar: Hätte ich Anspruch auf auf Umtausch wenn meine CPU Tempfühler defekt sind? Mit der Begründung, dass ich nicht beobachten kann, ob die Temperaturen in ihren dafür vorgesehenen parameter laufen.



Wenn die Notabschaltung nicht richtig funktioniert: Vielleicht.
Wenn die Anzeigen nur nicht funktionieren: eher nicht
Wenn die angezeigten Werte im niedrigen Temperaturbereich falsch sind: garantiert nicht. Die internen Sensoren sind überhaupt nicht dafür konzipiert, niedrige Temperaturen richtig zu messen und es gibt auch keine Methode, sie "richtig" auszulesen.


----------



## ole88 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die eheim 1046 ist die gleiche wie Aqua comp. aquastream xt verkauft.


----------



## Madz (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



puruq schrieb:


> Hat jemand irgendwie Erfahrung mit der Silentstar Probox für die Laing DDC? So recht finde ich darüber keine Erfahrungsberichte/Tests, nur meinen manche, dass das verarbeitete Bitum in der Box nix bringe würde, weil es nur leise Geräusche dämmt und sich das irgendwie erst erhitzen muss?




Die Box bringt nur etwas, wenn man sie auf Schaumstoff oder ein Shoggy Sandwich stellt.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich hab mal wieder ne Frage:
Was kann man mit alten Anschlüssen machen?
Ich hab nämlich viele teile bei Ebay gekauft und da waren meistens Anschlüsse dazu.Jetzt hab ich 11 Anschlüsse und die meisten sind unterschiedlich groß.Das sind 9 Schraubanschlüsse und 2 push in Anschlüsse.


----------



## nemetona (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verkauf sie im Marktplatz oder der Bucht, ansonsten kannst du sie für ein paar Cent auch bein Schrotthändler abgeben


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut,dann werde ich nächste woche oder so mal alles,was ich nicht brauche, zum verkauf anbieten.


----------



## cyphermax (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich noch Poweradjust zu kaufen?
Habe bei aqauacomputer keine gesehen.


----------



## Digger (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne is schon etwas länger eol, end of life.

in ca zwei monaten soll der nachfolger kommen.


----------



## cyphermax (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mist....jetzt wo ich einen brauche.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> in ca zwei monaten soll der nachfolger kommen.


Das haben die schon vor 2 Monaten gesagt. 

@cyphermax der aquaero mit powerbooster kann auch ne Liang regeln .


----------



## cyphermax (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe aber zwei zu regeln...


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja.... wozu auch 2 laings, wenn die man dann doch runterregelt.  aber die Frage hast du vor Wochen schon mal gestellt.


----------



## cyphermax (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor du mir eine unqualifizierte Antwort gibst,gib mir dann lieber keine.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer hier unqalifiziert antwortet...., beantworte halt die Frage "Wo zu auch zwei Laings".

Für nen Mora und einen Tripple + deinem Wakü Kreislauf, sollte ja eine Laing DDC1+ reichen.
Gerade der Durchfluss ist überbewertet, ab 60 l/h gibt es keine größeren Unterschiede mehr in Punkto Kühlleistung. Auf das 1°C kommts auch nimmer an.


----------



## cyphermax (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob das mir *persönlich* reicht,überlasse mir bitte.Wenn ich mir 5 Laings einbauen will,ist es auch mein Ding.Ich bin doch niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig!


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte euer kleiner Zwist immer noch nicht beendet sein, so schreibt euch doch bitte PNs. Sowas muss nicht in diesem Thread ausgetragen werden.


----------



## Bu11et (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fals der "Zwist" jezt beendet ist, hät ich ne Frage. Unzwar würde ich gern meinen AGB gern bischen Farbe verleihen. Wasserzusätze wollte ich eher vermeiden. Zu viel schlechtes drüber gelessen. Außerdehm würde das dann evtl. die UV beleuchteten Schläuche farblich verändern. Wollte dehn zu erst von unten mit einer LED beleuchten aber der 1/4 Anschluss ist durch einen Wasser termometer bereits besetzt. Bleibt nur das Loch im Deckel des AGB`s aber ob das sich lohnt? Vllt mit ner UV LED aber wie soll man den AGB UV-aktiv gestallten, damit der Wasserstand immernoch zu sehen ist? 
Evtl. Bilder oder Vorschläge?


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab das bei mir auf mit einer LED von oben gelöst, der Unterschied ist ar nicht so groß, ob von oben oder unten beleuchtet, allerdings habe ich auch einen reht vollen AGB  wenn ichs schaffe mach ich heut abend mal ein Bild davon und lade es hier hoch..


----------



## Skim (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bitte um ein Bild...
weili ich von so einem Led Verschlussstopfen mehr als enttäuscht bin.
Mann sieht fast gar nix von dem roten Licht.
Habe die hier Caseking.de » Modding » Wasserkühlung » Beleuchtungsmodule » Bitspower Verschlussstopfen G1/4 Zoll - Crystal Lighting 3Pin -

Habe ihn von unten eingebaut in den Ek muiltoption 150. oder muß ich irgendwas beachten beim einbau?

Gruß Skim


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja die verwendeten leds sind meist recht dunkel.deswegen hab ich mir gleich so ein pack von 50 leds mit 50 widerständen für 12v gekauft.und die kann man echt überall verwenden. 6 davon beleuchten meinen agb und es sieht wirklich recht gut aus.also versuch doch einfach mal die led auszuwechseln gegen eine hellere.


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skim schrieb:


> Ich bitte um ein Bild...
> weili ich von so einem Led Verschlussstopfen mehr als enttäuscht bin.
> Mann sieht fast gar nix von dem roten Licht.
> Habe die hier Caseking.de » Modding » Wasserkühlung » Beleuchtungsmodule » Bitspower Verschlussstopfen G1/4 Zoll - Crystal Lighting 3Pin -
> ...




hab das gleiche Stück in blau verbaut und bin wie gesagt echt zufrieden damit.. wie gesagt wenn ich nach Hause komm und es schaffe mach ich mal ein Bild


----------



## Skim (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok schon ma danke für den tip


----------



## Bu11et (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> naja die verwendeten leds sind meist recht dunkel.deswegen hab ich mir gleich so ein pack von 50 leds mit 50 widerständen für 12v gekauft.und die kann man echt überall verwenden. 6 davon beleuchten meinen agb und es sieht wirklich recht gut aus.also versuch doch einfach mal die led auszuwechseln gegen eine hellere.



Wie genau beleuchtest du bzw. wo genau hast du die 6 LED`s verteilt? Bild vllt?


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab momentan leider keine kamera.die kommt erst in ein paar tagen.hab aber bilder mitm handy meiner mutter gemacht(boa hat das ne schlechte qualität)
also da wo der gummi ist sind drei leds und auf der anderen seite auch.also 3 rechts und 3 links zwischen dem gehäuse und dem vorderteil.die sind momentan noch mitm gummi fest gemacht.
bei dem handy sieht man allerdings fast nichts.
das is in echt viel geiler.man sieht richtig diese strahlen von den leds


----------



## Bu11et (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mir sicher, dass es in echt besser aussicht. Problem nur, dass ich keinen AGB in der Front hab, sondern den 150er Rev.2 von EK. Werde vllt die selbe Beleuchtung probieren. Dachte aber vorher eher an sowas:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Plexi G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul Plexi G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul 46006

mit 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LEDready 5mm Ultrahell rot LEDready 5mm Ultrahell rot 83019


----------



## Madz (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem bei den Beleuchtungsmodulen ist, dass man die LED einkleben muss und sie ab und zu mal abbrechen.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Problem bei den Beleuchtungsmodulen ist, dass man die LED einkleben muss und sie ab und zu mal abbrechen.



Meinst Du das Einkleben, damit sie nicht abbrechen?

Meines saß nämlich so fest drin, dass ich es kaum wieder heraus bekommen habe...


----------



## Madz (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, die LED ins Modul. Weil sie sonst nicht fest sitzt.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt: das war bei mir ganz anders. Hab das Teil kaum wieder raus bekommen...


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja eigentlich müssten die fest drinn sitzen.ich hab einfach löcher mitm 5mm bohrer gebohrt und die leds sitzen fest drinn.das müsste eigentlich alles fest genug sein.also von alleine dürften die leds nicht rausfallen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Problem bei den Beleuchtungsmodulen ist, dass man die LED einkleben muss und sie ab und zu mal abbrechen.



Bei mir Sitzt die LED so fest im Beleuchtungsmodul, dass ich aufpassen muss beim raus ziehen, die LED nicht abzureisen.


----------



## bundymania (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wallpaper gefällig ?

Galerie: Bundymania Wallpaper - abload.de

Derzeit 130 Stück


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Oktober 2009)

*Literatur*

Hi!

nu mal 'ne Frage der etwas anderen Art:
kennt jemand Literatur zum Thema Wasserkühlung?

Ich meine jetzt keine Zeitsschriften; die Einschlägigen - sind ja nur wenige - sind ja bekannt.

Sondern eher Bücher, wie es sie auch für Autos gibt.
Wenn auch nicht unbedingt 'Jetzt helfe ich mir selbst'....

Hat da jemand 'ne Idee?

Oder wollen wir mal son' Buch schreiben?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gibts genug, ich geb dir mal ein Tipp  .


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Duck dir diverse Guides/FAQ's aus und bind dir daraus ein Buch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Literatur*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> nu mal 'ne Frage der etwas anderen Art:
> kennt jemand Literatur zum Thema Wasserkühlung?
> ...



Autos haben viele komplexe Elemente und sind relativ lange am Markt.
Eine Wakü ist vom Prinzip her recht einfach und spezielle Details sind veraltet, ehe das Buch gedruckt ist. (was einige Leute nicht daran hindert, "halbe Bücher" über Waküs zu schreiben  )


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute mein System endlich @WAKÜ zum laufen bekommen,
CPU Only mit nem Quad RADI Bald gesellt sich aber ne Radeon
5850 dazu, da ist er auch fast schon nötig.

Habe mir MX-3 mitbestellt, das Sche** Zeug ist wie
Kaugummi, keine Verteilung möglich.

Habe jetzt einfach mal nen Klecks draufgemacht,
Kühler drauf. Ergebniss nach 5 Min Prime.

@3,8 GHz @1,312 V laut CPU-Z-

Temps ()

Core0: 72°
1 63
2 51°
3 51°

Hatte vorher auch schon Unterschiede (mit LUKÜ)
aber nie so heftige... 

Luft im System kann es schlecht sein, da Core 2 und
3 ja echt im grünen Bereich sind.

Der Abdruck ist auch echt merkwürdig,
auf der CPU ist ein trockener,extremst dünner Belag,
und der Kühler ist voll mit der WLP.

Was genau stimmt da nicht ?


----------



## Monsterclock (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannst du auch ein Bild davon machen, von dem WLP Abdruck?

So jetzt noch ne frage von mir: Kennt ihr einen Radi der dünner ist als 2,5cm oder sogar noch dünner?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> So jetzt noch ne frage von mir: Kennt ihr einen Radi der dünner ist als 2,5cm oder sogar noch dünner?


Was soll das für einen Sinn haben bzw wozu brauchst du so einen Radi? Aber nein ich keinne keine Radi der schmaler als die Slim Verison ist.


----------



## Xandrus (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Habe mir MX-3 mitbestellt, das Sche** Zeug ist wie
> Kaugummi, keine Verteilung möglich.



Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass es hilft die Tube mit nem Haarföhn warm zu machen! 
Daraus folgt dann: 
besser Verteilung ---> besserer Abdruck ----> bessere Core Temps ----> glücklichere CPU ----> glücklicherer User ----> mehr Frieden auf der Welt ----> Überbevölkerung ----> Weltkrieg ---> Weltuntergang -----> kein Problem mehr mit der MX3


----------



## Speed-E (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die CPU und den Kühlerrboden sollte man vorher entfetten. Das geht mit handelsüblichem Scheiben(Glas)reiniger. 
Damit kann man auch die Teile von der WLP befreien. 

Bitte keinen Nagellackentferner benutzen, das Zeug enthält petrole und die bilden eine Schmierschicht.


----------



## chefmarkus (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, bisher habe ich immer mit MX-2 gearbeitet. Die neue MX-3 liegt aber auch schon bereit, ich warte nur noch auf eine Lieferung von Aquatuning die auf dem Postweg leider beschädigt wurde.... grrrrrr. Und dann gibt's einen Heatkiller 3.0 in Nickel, Yeah!


----------



## netheral (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, die WaKü rennt jetzt schon eine Weile und ich muss sagen: Geil, auch wenn ich es nicht schaffe, dass die Spawas meiner 4870 in Furmark unter 100° bleiben, was ja die meisten sogar mit LuKü locker hinbekommen. 
So 40° mit dem X4 940 BE auf 3,6 Ghz bei 1,41 VCore mit P95 ist schon nicht zu verachten.

Jetzt kommen mir aber noch ein paar Fragen, da ich demnächst nochmal minimal umbasteln werde:
- Gibt es andere Tüllen als PS, auf die 16/10 Schlauch passt und nicht herunterrutscht? So 12mm Teile, die dennoch ohne Hautabschürfungen zu "beschlauchen" sind?
- Ist der EK Acetal aufsatz für die Laing leiser als der "Pro-Deckel"? Die Pumpe ist laut wie n Lüfter auf 12V. :/
- kann man Schlauch erneut auf PS Tüllen schieben, oder sollte man das Stück, das vorher auf der Tülle war, abschneiden? Würde 100% zu komplett auf neuen Schlauch hinauslaufen. Ich werde jetzt eh auf rot-transparenten und schwarzen Schlauch wechseln, aber für die Zukunft.

Wäre super, wenn ich das wüsste. 
Bei der Lautstärkesache bin ich unsicher. aber da kommt eh der EK Deckel drauf, weil mir der Pro in Natura nicht elegant genug aussieht. Beleuchten möchte ich das Ding jetzt auch nicht mehr, da sich etwas am Casekonzept ändern wird (leicht).


----------



## Xandrus (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Geil, auch wenn ich es nicht schaffe, dass die Spawas meiner 4870 in Furmark unter 100° bleiben, was ja die meisten sogar mit LuKü locker hinbekommen.



Ich vermute mal da passt was mit den Pads nicht ganz! Man sollte da schon um einiges tiefer kommen! Meine 4870 hat bei den Spannungswandlern so ca. 80 C° bei Furmark und Xtreme Burning... Aber gut 100° sind für Spannungswandler auch ok! Ist ja Furtmark so warm werden die ja so oder so niemals!




> Gibt es andere Tüllen als PS, auf die 16/10 Schlauch passt und nicht herunterrutscht? So 12mm Teile, die dennoch ohne Hautabschürfungen zu "beschlauchen" sind?



Also die Verdickung vorne bei den PS Tüllen ist 11mm. Also du kannst dann auch andere 11mm Tüllen nehmen! Bei 12mm könnt es schon eng werden... Man muss bei den PS teilweise schon kämpfen 




> Ist der EK Acetal aufsatz für die Laing leiser als der "Pro-Deckel"? Die Pumpe ist laut wie n Lüfter auf 12V



Bin mir grad nicht sicher abe ich glaube der Zern war ziemlich gut und auch recht günstig! Besser ist er aber sehr wahrscheinlich! Du kannst auch überlegen die Pumpe runterzuregeln das bring recht viel!




> kann man Schlauch erneut auf PS Tüllen schieben, oder sollte man das Stück, das vorher auf der Tülle war, abschneiden?



Also es kommt immer etwas drauf an! Teilweise muss man den Schlauch von der Tülle runterschneiden xD Aber mit etwas drehen geht der dann auch so runter und man kann ihn durchaus noch weiterverwenden, aber manchmal leiern die etwas aus also ich hab nen Schlauch der war beim 2. mal schon recht locker und wieder nen anderen den hab ich schon 4 mal drauf und der hält noch gut!


----------



## netheral (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Also es kommt immer etwas drauf an! Teilweise muss man den Schlauch von der Tülle runterschneiden xD


Japp, ich weiss, was du meinst. Die PS Tüllen ballern echt wie nix gutes. Habe teilweise bei den Testaufbauten nicht mehr ohne das Cutter von den Tüllen bekommen... Jesus... Ich habe sie aber trotzdem noch mit Kabelbindern gesichert. Werde mir wohl demnächst eine Zange dafür kaufen. Gibts hier im nächsten Baumarkt für rund 5 Euronen und ist gerade an stellen, wo man nichts sehen kann, ein Faktor, der einen beruhigter schlafen lässt.

Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass trotz einer DDC-1T so wenig im AGB los ist? Habe einen EK Multioption drin und nutze die beiden seitlichen Anschlüsse, d.h. das Wasser geht zuerst gegen die Trennung. Hatte zuerst Angst, dass meine Laing nach dem Wasserbad durch ist, aber laut Tachosignal kurvt sie beruhigenede 3835 upm, was ja eigentlich normal sein dürfte.

Ich werde mich wohl nochmal näher mit Aufsätzen befassen: Der EK liest sich von den Erfahrungsberichten halt gut und passt optisch mit dem HK 3.0 LC bombe.


Noch mal etwas am Rande: Bekomme ich Korrosion von Kupfer wirklich mit einem einfachen Bad in Essig Essenz ab? Oder was brauche ich da? Nach diversen Testläufen sieht mein HK für die Graka aus wie hingeschissen. 
Man sieht zwar nicht viel davon, aber was man sieht reicht mir.


----------



## Xandrus (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass trotz einer DDC-1T so wenig im AGB los ist?



Kommt bisschen auf den Kreislauf drauf an... Aber 60l/h ist so der Wert ab dem es kaum noch ein Vorteil bringt und da sieht man dann nicht wirklich viel....



> Noch mal etwas am Rande: Bekomme ich Korrosion von Kupfer wirklich mit einem einfachen Bad in Essig Essenz ab? Oder was brauche ich da?



Da ist Cilit Bang perfekt für geeignet, aber das was man laut dem Hinweis nicht für Kupfer benutzen soll! Also das mit der orangenen Kappe! Sollte man aber nur kurz anwenden!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass trotz einer DDC-1T so wenig im AGB los ist? Habe einen EK Multioption drin und nutze die beiden seitlichen Anschlüsse, d.h. das Wasser geht zuerst gegen die Trennung.
> 
> Noch mal etwas am Rande: Bekomme ich Korrosion von Kupfer wirklich mit einem einfachen Bad in Essig Essenz ab? Oder was brauche ich da? Nach diversen Testläufen sieht mein HK für die Graka aus wie hingeschissen.
> Man sieht zwar nicht viel davon, aber was man sieht reicht mir.



Bei mir Im Alphacool Cape Cyclone 150 is auch nichts los (und das ist gut so), ich habe das Steigrohr auch so passend eingestellt. 


Wenn die Korrison mit einem kurzen Cilit Bang Bad nicht abgeht, dann nimmts du am bessten  Nevr-Dull Polierwatte.
Lies dir am Bessten mal das durch. Lösung Tipps zur Reinigung von Wakü-Komponenten - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs


----------



## netheral (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, liegt wohl dann wirklich am AGB. Habe ja nur GPU und CPU im Kreislauf. Dazu einen recht einfachen Magicool Radi.

Ist das eigentl. normal, dass das beim Montieren so ein Axtkampf ist, die Schrauben ins Gewinde zu bekommen, oder baut MagiCool da so einen Mist in der Hinsicht? 

Wollte eigentlich auf schöne Imbusschrauben ausweichen, aber das war ja echt ein Kleinkrieg, die Teile hinein zu bekommen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann bei Magicool schon mal passieren.


----------



## Skaos (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ging mir bei meinem Single Radi von Magicool nich anders, war da auch etwas enttäuscht


----------



## netheral (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mist, dabei habe ich in einigen Tests, u.a. dem von bundy hier, gelesen, dass die Verarbeitung des MagiCool i.o. geht. Dann hatte er wirklich Glück, einen guten zu erwischen.



Schade, aber man kann nix machen, das sind halt die lockeren 50 Euro Preisunterschied zum TFC.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> das sind halt die lockeren 50 Euro Preisunterschied zum TFC.


Soviel besser als MC ist der TFC auch nicht. Zumindest nicht für 50€ mehr. Der TFC ist bloss überteuert, obwohl er sehr günstig in China hergestellt wird.


----------



## cyphermax (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passen eigentlich die AT-Schnellverschlüsse mit den Koolance zusammen?
Ich meinte einen AT-Stecker zur Koolance-Kupplung und umgekehrt?


----------



## Sm1ley (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wollt euch mal fragen welche geschwindigkeit ich bei den lüftern für meinen evo 1080 nehmen soll. diese lüfter sollns werden:
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Preview: Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro – großer Wurf oder Flop?

hier der thread meiner kaufberatung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/69435-das-uebliche-ne-wasserkuehlung-konfiguration-5.html#post1170202


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

ich bin gerade über Seite eins dieses Threads gestolpert:



GoZoU schrieb:


> Nette Idee ! Ich hoffe mal, dass sie Früchte trägt...aber irgendwie glaub ich noch nicht richtig dran





Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht dran, weil ja so Diskussionen einfach mal so entbranden können



Ich glaube, die beiden haben wir erfolgreich widerlegt!

Doch eine sehr gute Sache, dieser Thread!!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sm1ley schrieb:


> wollt euch mal fragen welche geschwindigkeit ich bei den lüftern für meinen evo 1080 nehmen soll. diese lüfter sollns werden:
> Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Preview: Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro – großer Wurf oder Flop?
> 
> hier der thread meiner kaufberatung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/69435-das-uebliche-ne-wasserkuehlung-konfiguration-5.html#post1170202


So schnell wie du sie haben möchtest.


----------



## Sm1ley (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

war ja klar.... 

ich mein reichen 9x 900 rpm lüfter? schon oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> ich mein reichen 9x 900 rpm lüfter? schon oder?


Ja reichen.


----------



## netheral (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt wohl immer auf das zu Kühlende an. Aber ich denke, derzeit gibt es kaum Hardware, die einen 9x Radiator wirklich überfordern, es sei denn vllt. extreme i7 Systeme mit mehr als 2 Grakas.

Bei einem i7 @ 4,2 Ghz sowie 3 GTX285 und dann noch MB und HDD im Kreislauf würde ich zu mehr Fläche raten. Bei weniger oder schwächeren Komponenten reicht der Evo sicher mit 9x 900rpm sicher. Du kannst sie sicher noch gut drosseln.

Edit: Bei deinem System reicht das Ding locker.

Mein System könnte ich damit im IDLE locker passiv kühlen und im Load dann 9 der DSP auf 5V. Wäre sogar noch overkill, denke ich. Und du hast ja auch kein Quad-SLI System oder ähnliches.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



cyphermax schrieb:


> Passen eigentlich die AT-Schnellverschlüsse mit den Koolance zusammen?
> Ich meinte einen AT-Stecker zur Koolance-Kupplung und umgekehrt?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ning-koolance-die-aufloesung.html#post1162737


----------



## cyphermax (1. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super....vielen Dank für die Info!!


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie entlüfte ich den Mora am besten habe ein Mora 2 Pro und nen 360er radi im system aber mercke das beim 360er noch lüft drine sein könnte wenn ich schüttel


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja dann schüttel weiter in die richtung wo das wasser abfliest sprich die anschlüsse müssen oben sein in die richtung in der die luft steigt muss es abfliesen können. logisch oder?^^


----------



## Skaos (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> wie entlüfte ich den Mora am besten habe ein Mora 2 Pro und nen 360er radi im system aber mercke das beim 360er noch lüft drine sein könnte wenn ich schüttel




Einfach das Case im ganzen etwas neigen (in alle Richtungen) und aufpassen, dass keine neue Luft angesogen wird, das machst du, bis du keine Geräusche mehr hörst, dann vl ein, zwei Tage später nochmal, so schleißt du aus, dass sich neue Luftkammern gebildet haben.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke werde ich heute weiter versuchen danke erstmal


----------



## Digger (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey all,

ich hab eben auf der koolance seite folgende wärmeauscher gefunden :
Water cooling systems, pc liquid cooling kit, cpu, video card, hard drive
die sehen schon recht stylish aus, aber wie funktionieren die und wie effektiv sind diese dinger ?

gruß
Digger


----------



## maschine (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wärmeübertrager ? Wikipedia 
Der dient halt dazu die Wärme von einem Kreislauf in nen anderen zu übtragen, z.B. wenn man noch nen Kreislauf mit irgendwelchen vergammelten alten Heizungskörpern hat^^


----------



## Digger (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahsoo verstehe.

das heißt im pc könnt ich mir einen kreislauf mit den kühlern machen und einen zweiten kreislauf mit lauter radiatoren ?! 

imho is das ding ja dann sowas von sinnlos !?


----------



## maschine (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man das so macht wie du es vorgeschlagen hast ja 
Sinnvoll wäre das aber eben wenn man ein paar alte versiffte Heizungskörper als Radiator mit in den Kreislauf einbinden möchte aber nicht will das die Kühler durch den ganzen Dreck direkt verstopfen. So kann man dann halt nen zweiten Kreislauf mit den Dingern machen^^

Mal abgesehen das die Wärmetauscher eigentlich sowieso nicht für Wasserkühlungen gedacht sind, zumindest nicht für die im PC


----------



## Digger (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahso ja ok.
das macht natürlich bissel mehr sinn xD
aber ob bei den teilen die wärmeübertragung soo dolle is... ?!

naja egal


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dinger sind - wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe - einfach 'nur' Wärmetauscher.

Gut, ein Radi ist nix anderes: er gibt die Wärme von einem Medium (Wasser) an ein Anderes (Luft) ab.

Gibt aber noch eine andere Mögllichkeit als die mit den versifften Heizkörpern: wenn ich Wärme aus zwei Kreisläufen mischen und gemeinsam abführen will, deren Inhalt aber nicht mischen kann.

Bei meiner Maschine - OK, kein normaler Motor, einer mit 760 (kleine Maschine) bis gut 3000 PS (große) - ist das so, dass die Wärme des Getriebeöls auch über den 'normalen' Kühler mit abgeführt werden soll, der auch das Kühlwasser kühlt.
Nun kann aber das Getriebeöl nicht so wirklich mit Wasser gemischt werden.
Also: ein Wärmetauscher, der die Wärme vom Getriebeöl an das Kühlwasser abgibt.

So, nun aber BTT.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Koolance setzt diese Dinger afaik in den auf Wakü umgerüsteten Netzteilen ein.
Dort gibt es nämlich intern auch einen Ölkreislauf und extern dann halt den Wärmetauscher und normale Wakü Anschlüsse.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bekomme das mit dem neigen des cases nicht weg das ich son plätschern im 2 radi höre also habe den Mora 2 Pro und nen 360 und im 360er plätschert es so  warum das?


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss gehen.

Nach allen 4 Seiten neigen, aber die Reihenfolge beachten.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie Reihenfolge beachten ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du kannst nimm den Radi in die Hand und kipp ihn so die entsprechende Richtung. Ist besser als nur das Case bisschen zu kipplen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok das währe auch meine letzte lösung gewesen danke erstmal an alle


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Reihenfolge meine ich nicht nicht versuchen gegen die Fließrichtung des Wassers zu arbeiten.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab meinen aufm deckel und da reicht es denn ganzen pc einmal zu kippen, mich nerft es trotzdem auf dauer.


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso auf Dauer


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weil ich ab und an mal die schlauchverbindung löse wenn ich was basteln will und heb mal eben son zalmann case mit innenleben, der wiegt locker seine was auch immer er ist halt schwer


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe sogra jetzte mein 360er radi in der hand genommen und etwas gewackelt aber bring auch nichts es plätschert immer noch was kann ich jetzte machen ist vielleicht die reihenfolge falsch angeschlossen


----------



## Skaos (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

falsche Reihenfolge gibt es eigentlich nicht, das einzig Wichtige is, dass der AGB vor der Pumpe sitzt, der restliche Aufbau is egal.

Saugt die Pumpe Luftbläschen aus dem AGB an??

kann es noch andere Stellen geben, an denen sich Luft sammelt??

Wenn du den Radi gar nicht luftfrei bekommst läuft irgendwas falsch, denn dann strömt von irgendwo im Kreislauf welche nach..


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok werde mal genau nach sehen wo der fehler is


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> weil ich ab und an mal die schlauchverbindung löse wenn ich was basteln will und heb mal eben son zalmann case mit innenleben, der wiegt locker seine 6/7 kg



*hust* Also mein Xaser VI wiegt mit Innenleben 24,7 kg und mein 5-fach Radi ist 1,5m entfernt (auch mit Schnellkupplung verbunden) von meinem Case. Außerdem hab ich CPU, NB, Spawa, SB und die Graka im Kreislauf. Was wollte ich nochmal damit sagen ... ach ja ich brauch nur auf meine Pumpe vertrauen damit die Luft rausgeht und muß das Case nicht durch die halbe Bude schleppen (sehr übertrieben ).


----------



## steinschock (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich musste bei 6/7Kg auch schmunzeln, da wiegt mein Case ja leer mehr. 
So 25Kg+ muss ein ordentlicher Wakü-PC schon haben. 

Als ich den nach dem Umbau vom Tisch nehmen wollte dachte ich erst der Klebt etwas fest. 
War aber doch nur die Schwerkraft am werk.


----------



## Skaos (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ na hoffentlich holt sich der Gute keinen Leistenbruch 

Bin aber auch ma gespannt, was mein Rechner nach dem Umbau wiegen wird.. und vor allem wenn erst irgendwann der Mora an der Seite werkelt


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal eben meinen externen Radi gewogen 11,3 kg.
Also zusammen 36 kg, nix für ne LAN das steht fest.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ******* verschätzt lol der wird locker mehr wiegen nur ka wieviel wird dann wohl doch mehr sein^^


----------



## MetallSimon (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr davon,einen neue Thread aufzumachen,wo alle wichtigen Internetseiten für Waküteile eingetragen sind???
also ich meine für so teile,die man mal so als ersatz brauch oder so wie zum beispiel Dichtungsringe oder so.weil im baumarkt gibts die ja meistens nicht in den richtigen größen und als ersatzteil ja auch nich immer oder sehr teuer.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hätt was für sich, why not


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TzTzTz. Alles Luschen.
Ich hab meine 32kg Gehäuse (Radis sind extern und kommen dazu) schon für ne Installation durch die Gegend geschleppt. Für ne LAN ist sowas doch fast optimal, man kann die Diebe hinterher bequem beim Orthopäden abfangen 


Bezüglich Entlüften:
N bissl schütteln bringt i.d.R. wenig. AGB lockern, so dass man ihn aufrecht halten kann (oder gleich so verbauen/aussuchen, dass er in mehr als einer Lage funktioniert) und den Rechner mal auf die Seite legen, da hilft bei mir am meisten.
Nach meiner Erfahrung kommt aber fast alle Luft von alleine raus, wenn erstmal die Pumpe frei von Luft ist und für ausreichend durchfluss sorgt. Aus der die letzten Blasen rauszubekommen ist aber regelmäßig ein Geduldsspiel...
(Zugegebenermaßen sind bei mir auch keine Radiatoren das Problem. Bzw. da krieg ich die Luft eh nicht raus, es sei denn, ich schüttel den Schreibtisch  )


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> TzTzTz. Alles Luschen.
> Ich hab meine 32kg Gehäuse (Radis sind extern und kommen dazu) schon für ne Installation durch die Gegend geschleppt. Für ne LAN ist sowas doch fast optimal, man kann die Diebe hinterher bequem beim Orthopäden abfangen


Das hat was.
Problem:


die Diebe verklagen Dich dann wegen Körperverletzung
(und kriegen wahrscheinlich Recht)
Du zahlst den Ortho
ich kriege 32 Kilo nicht auf den Gepäckträger vom Fahrrad....
Ansonsten: 32kg?
Ich stemme jeden Morgen einhundert _mehr_!

Und schleppe das dann auch die Treppe hoch!

Was anderes: weiß jemand ein Mittel gegen Frust auf DHL-Mitarbeiter?
Dieser verdammte Sch*** Blödmann hat mein AT-Paket am Samstag wieder zurück geschickt, statt es in der Packstation oder der (daneben befindlichen) Postfiliale abzugeben.
Was dann dazu führt:


Wakü statt vergangenes Wochenende in frühestens 3 Wochen
(mir fehlt aus beruflichen Gründen vorher die Zeit)
da ich nicht weiß, was mir fehlt, kann ich die 'zweite Rate' nicht bestellen.
Die Rabattaktion endet aber Samstag
Ich könnte den Kerl platt machen.
Oder einfach nur 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bzw. da krieg ich die Luft eh nicht raus, es sei denn, ich schüttel den Schreibtisch  )


Warst Du das mit den drei Dingern unter dem Schreibtisch?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch

An Deiner Stelle würde ich bei DHL herumstressen.
Wenn Du die paket Nr./Tracking Nr. hast, wird der Kerl schön angekackt.


----------



## netheral (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DHL baut echt ab, habe ich das Gefühl. Express geht noch gut, was ich bei meinen Amazon Päcken sehe. Gestern 22 Uhr abends raus, heute gegen 11 muss es da gewesen sein.
Aber ich habe schon 5 Tage auf die Zustellung gewartet... Von Bielefeld (AT) ca. nach Münster.  Das sind etwas über 100 km. ^^

Ich kenne Fahrradkuriere, die da schneller am Werk sind.

Btw: Warum sind eigentlich alle 45° Winkel so konzipiert, dass man PS Tüllen NICHT reindrehen kann? Also es ist im Gewinde eher ende, als der Dichtring auch nur Kontakt bekommt. Und habe jetzt angst, dass Distanzringe dafür sorgen, dass der Kram nicht mehr richtig fest ist bzw. einfach abbricht.


----------



## Skaos (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alter, mach mir keine Angst.. hab hier auch noch nen Schwung von Winkeln und PS Tüllen die eigentlich ineinander greifen sollen.. sehen aber an sich passend aus, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Tüllen im Radi-Gewinde tiefer sitzen als in den Winkeln.. hab die hier zusammen:

.. hier sollte eigentlich ein Link hin.. wieso gibts die schwarz verchromten PS-Tüllen beim A-C-Shop nicht mehr?!


----------



## netheral (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ich rede von 45° Winkeln von Bitspower usw, nicht vollendete 90° Winkel. Ich habe auch 90° Winkel im Case, bei denen die PS Tüllen komplett verschraubbar sind.

Nur bei den 45° Winkeln sind die Gewinde so extrem kurz. Da helfen aber Distanzringe. Nur wenn ich sehe, wie ein nicht komplett verschraubtes Male-Stück der G1/4 Verschraubung wackelt, bekomme ich Angst. ^^ Muss wohl wieder das gute alte Teflonband her...


----------



## Skaos (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na das sieht ja dann bestimmt auch klasse aus..


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Skaos schwankende Quali bei der Verchromung.


----------



## Nucleus (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs,

ich interessiere mich vermehrt für die Mo-Ra-Radis und frage mich, wie man die 9 Lüfter darauf am Geschicktesten zusammenschalten und regeln kann.
Am Besten ohne Lötarbeiten...


----------



## maschine (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral: Lass das mit dem Teflonband lieber sein, nachdem ich feststellen musste das meine Distanzringe zu groß waren hab ich auch versucht das irgendwie mit Teflonband dicht zu bekommen - mit dem Ergebnis zwei mal meine Pumpe geflutet zu haben 
Naja bei ner Tauchpumpe is das ja nich weiter wild und den 45° Winkel hab ich inzwischen auch schon verschrottet


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus 3x3 Lüfter zusammen mit je einem 4-fach 3 Pin Adapter an einem Aquaero geklemmt.


----------



## Nucleus (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke King.

Und das Aquaero hält das auch aus?
oder braucht man da dieses Power Adjust oder wie auch immer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das hat was.
> Problem:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn schon ein Aquaero neu dann mit Powerbooster.  3 Lüfter pro Kanal sollte jede Lüftersteuerung aushalten.


----------



## maschine (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil es 45°-Adapter afaik nur von Bitspower gibt und die scheinen bei allen ihrer Produkte der Meinung zu sein, dass mehr als 1-2 Windungen pure Materialverschwendung/unnötige Schmälerung der Gewinnspanne sind.


Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen, Phobya und Koolance stellen auch welche her, bei denen ist das Gewinde allerdings genau so kurz


----------



## Skaos (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Skaos schwankende Quali bei der Verchromung.




Ah ja, Danke für die Antwort, also is die Chance auch vorerst vergeben, dass man nochma welche bekommt oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag doch direkt bei Jochen im Support-Thread nach, der kann dir die Frage beantworten.


----------



## Skaos (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Frag doch direkt bei Jochen im Support-Thread nach, der kann dir die Frage beantworten.



Da haste wohl wahr, aber das war in der Hektik vorhin nich drinne 

Aber hast schon Recht, ich werde da mal Verlegenheit ma nachfragen..


----------



## DaxTrose (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich interessiere mich vermehrt für die Mo-Ra-Radis und frage mich, wie man die 9 Lüfter darauf am Geschicktesten zusammenschalten und regeln kann.
> Am Besten ohne Lötarbeiten...



Da ich meinen evo1080 nicht ans Gehäuse gebastelt habe und nicht mehr als 2 Lüfterkabel zum Radi legen wollte, habe ich ein "Fach" am evo frei gelassen und habe dort alle Adapter usw. untergebracht. Steuere dann mit dem Aquero 3x S-Flex 1200RPM und 5x SlipStream 800RPM. Das leere Fach habe ich mit einem alten Lüftergestell ausgefüllt. 8 Lüfter reichen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaos (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das is natürlich auch ne sehr elegante Lösung 
was hast du da für Kupplungen dran?


----------



## Nucleus (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, Dax 

Ich versuche nur mal mich vorab zu informieren.
Mo-Ra 2 pro wäre toll, aber komplett mit Lüftern isses ne riesen Stange Geld.


----------



## Skaos (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach mal in die Verkäufe reingucken, hab gestern auch nen Mora 2 Pro mit Lüfterblende für nur 100€ hier ergattert  also wenn man nicht unbedingt auf Neuware steht, lohnt sich das meist


----------



## Nucleus (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meh... Glückwunsch


----------



## DaxTrose (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Das is natürlich auch ne sehr elegante Lösung
> was hast du da für Kupplungen dran?


 
Sind diese von Phobya!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 - black nickel Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 - black nickel 65091


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> DHL baut echt ab


Hermes ist noch schlimmer......
Die haben 'ne Nachbarschaftsabgabe gemacht...
Beim Nachbarn vom Fahrer, 14km von mir weg!


netheral schrieb:


> Das sind etwas über 100 km. ^^
> Ich kenne Fahrradkuriere, die da schneller am Werk sind.


100km....
Also ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad 40km in 1:18Std (Bestzeit) bis 1:48 (Schlechteste bei Regen und Gegenwind).
Auf 100km gerechnet gibt das so rund 6 Stunden, bei Benutzung von DB-Regio (für die lange strecke) 11-14 Stunden...



Skaos schrieb:


> Einfach mal in die Verkäufe reingucken, hab gestern auch nen Mora 2 Pro mit Lüfterblende für nur 100€ hier ergattert  also wenn man nicht unbedingt auf Neuware steht, lohnt sich das meist


Du willst mich wohl ganz kirre machen?
Ich habe gerade einen Neuen bestellt (liegt - wieder - in der Post).
Und denn so was?!

Na ja, was solls!
Wenn ich das Zeug nur endlich mal kriege.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hermes ist noch schlimmer......
> Die haben 'ne Nachbarschaftsabgabe gemacht...
> Beim Nachbarn vom Fahrer, 14km von mir weg!



*W T F ? !*

@Mods

Sorry für das Off-Topic, wollte aber niemanden mit ner PN belästigen und für nen Thread schien mir die Frage zu banal:

Gibt es neuerdings neue Richtlinien für die Signatur?
Wollte ein paar Daten anpassen und bekomme immer entweder die Meldung, ich hätte zu viele Zeichen, oder ich hätte mehr als 5 Zeilen.

@Topic

Falls jemand nen Mo-Ra oder Ähnliches abzugeben hat, bitte melden


----------



## steinschock (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist mit jeder Wakü so, 

so Testet der Wakü-Geist ob du es auch ernst meinst. 

Alleine was ich für Porto + NN rausgehauen habe, 
da rüstet so mancher seinen PC nach.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> *W T F ? !*


Entschuldige die dumme Frage: was ist das: "*W T F" *hab' ich da was verpasst?


steinschock schrieb:


> Das ist mit jeder Wakü so,
> so Testet der Wakü-Geist ob du es auch ernst meinst.
> 
> Alleine was ich für Porto + NN rausgehauen habe,
> da rüstet so mancher seinen PC nach.


Na, auch 'ne Art von Arbeitsplatzsicherung.....

Das Problem: ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste.
Wenn das so weiter geht, kriege ich die Wakü zur Rente.
Und denn habe ich zwar Zeit, aber kein Geld mehr.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## netheral (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt meine Distanzringe. Ca. 1/3 vom O-Ring schaut seitlich am Winkel vorbei.  Wird wohl dennoch dichten, sieht aber schlimm aus und ist nicht gut fürs Gefühl, dass sich da hinter Quasi wasser anstauen und den Ring irgendwann weiten kann.

Ist es realistisch, dass so etwas passiert? Ansonsten wieder ne AT bestellung für taube Nüsse.  Es ist nämlich an den Distanzringen eine O-Ring-Nut, die aber innen ca. 1 mm raum lässt. Kann ich da nicht einfach noch einen engeren O-Ring hinterballern, der die eigentliche Dichtarbeit übernimmt?

Ohne Winkel gehts wohl leider ned... Die Laing ist aufm Shoggy zu hoch, der AGB zu tief... Und mein neuer EK Deckel hat nur oben den Einlass.


----------



## Nucleus (4. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Entschuldige die dumme Frage: was ist das: "*W T F" *hab' ich da was verpasst?



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen 

WTF steht für den englischen Ausdruck *W*hat *T*he *F*uck?! - frei übersetzt: Was zum Teufel...?!


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

@nucleus: danke; kannte ich so noch nicht.

So, nun ist es geschafft!
Da AT-Paket ist da.
Weil nun soviel Zeit vergangen ist und ich vorerst wahrscheinlich keine Zeit und Ruhe habe, die Wakü einzubauen, werde ich sie erst dann einbauen, wenn ich die zweite 'Rate' hier habe.
Dazu gehören unter anderem:


das Aquaero, einschließlich Tubemeter, Durchflussmesser, Temperaturmesser
Schnellkuplungen
InnoProtekt
2 Bulgintaster
Außerdem habe ich hier im Mp noch einiges erworben, was dann auch etwa ab 18. hier eintrifft:


Heatkiller 3 mit Karbonteilen
Seitenwand mit Fenster für mein Lian-Li Pc-9B
eine Lian-Li 5,25"-Blende, in die ich dann Bulgins einbauen will
Einbauen werde ich das Ganze frühestens Mitte November (so ab 20.).
Bis dahin baue ich in größerem Umfange meinen Schreibtisch um.
mal sehen, was das nun wird.....

Bilder - zumindest von 'nachher' - gibt es dann im Schreibtischthread.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xandrus (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Heatkiller 3 mit *Karbonteilen*



?


----------



## maschine (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck mal hier  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-496.html#post1204091
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...mora-die-pcghx-dailysoap-110.html#post1181223


----------



## Xandrus (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah gut wems gefällt ich mag alleine schon die Form des Hks nicht sonst hät ich schon einen =(


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> ?





maschine schrieb:


> Guck mal hier
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-496.html#post1204091
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...mora-die-pcghx-dailysoap-110.html#post1181223



Hi!

Nee, nich ganz.
Sieh mal hier unter: *Watercool Heatkiller 3.0  S775 FullCU-vernickelt mit Echtcarbon Anbauteilen incl. WC S775 Backplate*
Is ein Stück 'runter.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Klutten (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom Carbon gibt es in den nächsten Tagen auch eine verwindungsfreie Version in 2,6mm Dicke.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt gute Gründe für den begrenzten Zugriff auf den Marktplatz und die werden sicher nicht hier ausdiskutiert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Gründe für den begrenzten Zugriff auf den Marktplatz und die werden sicher nicht hier ausdiskutiert.



Hi!

ich hatte auch nicht vor, die Gründe zu diskutieren oder in Frage zu stellen.

Wegen dem (fehlenden) Zugang habe ich in meinem letzten Beitrag auch _nur das Bild_ direkt verlinkt, damit man mal sieht, was gemeint ist.
Das - hier im Forum geladene - Bild zu verlinken ist doch erlaubt!


Was anderes: ich habe mir für zusätzliche Teile zur Wakü mal einen Warenkorb gebaut; kann den mal jemand nachsehen, ob das zusammen passt?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch brauchst du umbedingt das 90cm USB Kabel, weil beim Aquaero & Tubemeter sind jeweils ein 70cm USB Kabel dabei.
Wenn du die Farbe des Display nicht ändern willst reicht auch das LC-Display.

Mein Vorschlag. 

12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch brauchst du umbedingt das 90cm USB Kabel, weil beim Aquaero & Tubemeter sind jeweils ein 70cm USB Kabel dabei.


Da hast Du völlig recht; das Kabel fliegt raus, die 70cm reichen völlig aus (zumindest vorerst).


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn du die Farbe des Display nicht ändern willst reicht auch das LC-Display.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag.
> 
> 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


Mit dem Display bin ich mir eben nicht sicher: da ich noch ausprobieren will, kann es sein, dass ich die Farbe ncoh ändern will.
Das Problem heißt - wie sollte es anders sein - geld: das VF-Display kostet 50€ extra (das Displayglas ist 'ne gute Idee, hatte ich übersehen), die ich vielleicht derzeit nicht habe.

Läuft also eher in Deine Richtung.

Die Rabattaktion nehme ich in jedem Fall mit!
(Weswegen mich ja die Zeitverzögerung mit DHL so geärgert hat)

Interessanter Weise gibt es bei E-Bay die schwarze Frontblende für das Auqaero sogar mit kostenlosem Versand.
Für 21,45€........
(was kommt die bei AT: knapp 10€!)

Ich würde das Aquaero ja in schwarz - weiß vorziehen, gibt es aber nicht mehr.
Ich finde zwar noch eines bei E-Bay udn in der Schweiz, aber das ist mir nix.

grüße

Jochen

Danke und Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (6. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir jemand sagen wie schwarz die Black-Nickel Dinger sind.. da ich vom A-C-Shop die schwarz-verchromten Anschlüsse und Winkel nutze.. nur passen diese nur mit einem Distanzring wirklich Dich ineinander.. Kann ich da auch einfach Black Nickel nehmen oder sind man die Unterschied sehr Stark??

Am besten wär ein Vergleich mit Bild, wenn jemand sowas da hat 

Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den unterschied sieht man, je nachdem wie stark black Nickel die Anshclüsse sind. Bundymania hat irgendwo ein Vergleichbild gepostet.


----------



## gharbi_sam (7. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend Leute !

Da ich nicht fuer so eine kleinigkeit ein neues thread eroeffnen wollte, erlaube ich mir meine frage hier zu stellen ...

Ich habe vor einem jahr (als ich noch jung und dumm war ) mir das Thermaltake BigWater 735i gekauft, und mein problem ist das die pumpe ein stoerendes gerauch macht. Hab schon versucht dei pumpe zu entkoppeln leider ohne erfolg...Da bin ich auf die idee gekommen die pumpe zu drosseln, habe aber ein paar bedenken :

- Kann das die pumpe nicht beschaedigen ?

- Wieviel anlaufsspannung braucht so eine pumpe ? 5V reichen wohl nicht oder ?

- Da meine pumpe ueber molex ans netzteil angeschlossen ist und ich keine adapter oder so habe um sie anders anzuschliessen, wie koennte ich die auf 7V stellen (hab irgendwo gelesen das das moeglich ist mit dem austauschen vom -12V leitung oder sowas )

Bis ich das noetige kleingeld um mir eine aquastream zu holen zusammengekratzt habe muss eine loesung gefunden werden, ich zaehle auf eure hilfe  !


----------



## MetallSimon (7. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also auf 7 volt läuft sie,wenn du sie an die 12v und an die 5v leitung anschlließt
allerdings musst die probieren,ob die pumpe das mit macht


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fals die Pumpe bei 7 Volt nicht anläuft dann probier doch 9 Volt, da hat sie noch etwas mehr Power.
Plus an 12 Volt und Minus an 3 Volt. Hab ich bei meiner Pumpe auch gemacht weil sie mich genervt hat


----------



## gharbi_sam (8. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> allerdings musst die probieren,ob die pumpe das mit macht



Du meinst wohl nicht ob die den geisst aufgibt oder  ? Ich hab nur die eine auch wenn sie saulaut ist...

Ich denke du hast dich verschrieben oder ? Ich soll die pumpe auf die 12v und an die 5v leitung anschliessen ? wie geht das  ?

@ 4clocker

Ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt, welche sind denn die 12v, 5v bzw. 3v leitungen ? Kannst du vielleicht ein bild machen wo mann es sehen kann ?


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

12 Volt ist die gelbe und 3 Volt ist die Orange Leitung, du brauchst also ein Sata Stromkabel.
Der Pumpe kann beim "undervolting" eigentlich nix passieren


----------



## gharbi_sam (8. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Orange Leitung vom Sata Stromkabel ist der -3 Volt oder hab ich was falsch verstanden ?

Dann muss ich wohl die kabel loeten, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte da ich kein loetkolben habe und ausserdem zwei linke haende hab 

Wie hast du es bei dir geloest ? Und wie bekommt mann die Sata stecker ausseinnander ? Ich habe ein Enermax Pro 82+ NT, und bei dem sieht es nich so aus als mann diese stecker so einfach ausseinnander nehmen kann...


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Stecker bekommst du am besten damit auseinander 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht gibts in deinem Bekanntenkreis ja jemanden der löten kann.
Löten uns Schrumpfschlauch ist die beste und sicherste Lösung.

Es gibt aber von der Firma WAGO noch diese genialen Klemmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach Kabel rein stecken, Hebel zu und fertig. 
Es gibt nix besseres zum basteln wenns schnell wieder-lösbar sein soll oder man nicht löten will

Also das Plus Kabel von der Pumpe an Gelb
Das Minus Kabel der Pumpe an Orange

Das sind 12 Volt Plus und 3 Volt Minus = 9 Volt für die Pumpe


----------



## gharbi_sam (8. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ 4clocker

Ok ich werde es ausprobieren, hoffentlich klappt's ! Danke das du dir die muehe gemacht hast  !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wesentlich bequemer und ohne Zerstörung von Steckern kommt man mit sowas an 3,3V:
http://www.seatforum.de/uploads/stromdieb499.jpg

Es sind übrigens +3,3V. Zwischen +12V und "3V minus" bekäme die Pumpe eine Arbeitsspannung von 15V. +12V nach +3,3V (->8,7V) ist da schon besser bzw. das einzige, was ausgehend von ATX-Leitungen zwischen 7V und 12V möglich ist.


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs, mal wieder ne Frage von mir... 

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Acetal-Kühlern und solchen mit Acetal und Nickel?

Wie z.B. dieser und dieser?

Ist der Unterschied rein optischer Natur?
Kann mir jemand evtl. Vergleichsbilder zeigen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also afaik ist das nur Optik, reines Kupfer läuft halt mit der Zeit an und sieht unschön aus.
Das wird mit der Vernickelung des Kupfers vermieden.


----------



## McZonk (9. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, mal wieder ne Frage von mir...
> 
> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Acetal-Kühlern und solchen mit Acetal und Nickel?
> 
> ...


Ich hab zwar nicht genau die Konstellation (EK Acetal/cu-nickel) im Test, aber zumindest den aquagratix als Kupfer- und Nickelvariante. Der EK läuft als Nickelvariante ebenfalls mit (davon gibts auch schon nen Bild im Bilderfred). Ergebnisse brauchen aber noch etwas. Gut Ding will Weile haben.

Wenn das Nickel in dein Waküdesign passt nimm lieber das. Es ist weitaus weniger anfällig als das Kupfer.


----------



## Nucleus (9. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Anlaufen des Kupfers nervt auf die Dauer doch recht arg.

Da wäre eine vernickelte Variante doch besser, schätze ich.
Bin mal auf die Vergleichswerte gespannt.

Bin im Moment auch am Rätseln ob ich mir die 5870 oder die X2-Variante kaufen soll.
Allerdings wird die sicherlich alles andere als billig - plus WaKü.

Mal sehen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi!

Ich suche da ein Bild.....
Die Sache ist die: eine Variante noch mal ansehen, finde aber das Bild nicht.
Gemacht war das so:


Loch ins Tray
von hinten dieses Teil drauf
von vorne eine Tüllen-/einen Schraubanschluß dran
fertig
Ich finde nur jetzt das Bild davon nicht.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?
Es war ein silbernes Tray, die Anschlüsse (und ich meine auch die Schläuche) schwarz.
Könnte ein TJ07 oder ein großes Lian-Li gewesen sein.

Ich suche seit Tagen, finde aber nix.
Da ich in den letzten Wochen tausende an Bildern gesehen habe, wird's nun langsam schwierig.

hat da jemand einen Tip?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## LillC (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nochmal zu der pumpendrosslung
in der bucht gibt es lüfterpotis die 6w machen glaube von zahlmann die regeln glaube ich von 5-11V meine ich habe auch noch so eine olle thermaltake pumpe und wenn ich das jetzt richtig vor augen habe werden die über eine lüfterkontakt angeschlossen

das währe dann ohne löten, stromdiebe oder klemmen und du kannst die pumpe soweit runterregeln wie es die passt bzw wie weit sie noch ansprinngt


----------



## Skaos (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> Ich suche da ein Bild.....
> Die Sache ist die: eine Variante noch mal ansehen, finde aber das Bild nicht.
> ...



Würde behaupten wollen sowas von Kays gesehen zu haben.. kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Würde behaupten wollen sowas von Kays gesehen zu haben.. kann mich aber auch irren


Hi!

Dachte ich auch.
Er sagt: Nein
Und ich habe es auch in seinem Tagebuch nicht gefunden.

Er hat - den Bildern nach - auch keine Schläuche hinter dem MB-Tray.
Muss also woanders gewesen sein.
Aber wo?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh sorry dann bin ich raus..


----------



## Sm1ley (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine neue und erste wakü wird in den nächsten tagen geliefert, aba bin mir ned wirklich sicher ob oder wie ich die wakü vor dem zusammenbau reinigen soll. soll ich alles mal zusammenschließen in der badewanne und normales leitungswasser durchfließen lassen? bzw wie befüll ich das ganze anschließend? wenn ich im ausgeschalteten zustand wasser ins agb fülle, rinnt das wasser dann nur durch die schwerkraft in alle komponenten, oda soll ich da die pumpe auch schon anmachen?

lg


----------



## LillC (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich habe alle komponenten soweit möglich auseinandergeschraubt und durchgepustet
zudem habe ich ein zusätzliches netzteil genommen und die pumpe immer wieder an und aus geschaltet und im agb wasser nachgefüllt

so gings ganz gut


----------



## Skaos (10. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm destilliertes Wasser und spüle alle Komponenten ordentlich durch, bis in dem Behälter, in dem sich das Wasser sammelt kein Schmutz o.ä. mehr angespült wird. Wenn du das hast einfach den Kreislauf "durchpusten" und so bekommst du das meiste Wasser raus, das Bisschen was aber drinne bleibt ist nicht so schlimm, da du ja destilliertes genommen hast, was dem Kreislauf nicht schadet.

MfG Skaos


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die gute Nachricht:
Watercool hat endlich den Kühler für die HD58x0 fertiggestellt.

Die schlechte: Es ist ein GPU-X*³*. (Grüße an alle Aufrüster  )

Die ambivalente: Sie versprechen, die GPU-X² weiter zu unterstützen. (Aber der Support für die GPU-X wurde ja auch nie eingestellt...)

Die wichtige:
Die Konfiguration kann zwischen maximaler Kühlleistung und maximalem Durchfluss variiert werden und man hat gezielt an der Spannungswandlerkühlung gearbeitet, d.h. es besteht die Hoffnung, dass es jetzt einen Kühler auf dem Markt gibt, der nicht nur unverschämt geil aussieht, sondern der auch alle Komponenten auf der Karte besser kühlt, als alle Konkurrenten.


----------



## Skaos (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och ich glaub ich werd, wenns soweit is, dann doch lieber bei Klutten und lehni bestellen denk ich 

Die optisch eindeutig die bessere Wahl und die Temps können sich ja auch durchaus sehen lassen


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm... wenn es den jetzt noch mit schwarzem POM und vernickelt gäbe...


----------



## Digger (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Hm... wenn es den jetzt noch mit schwarzem POM und vernickelt gäbe...


...kannste dir nen EK kaufen


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer sagt, dass man den nicht auch vernickelt haben kann?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo liegt der preislich?


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass man den nicht auch vernickelt haben kann?



Meinst Du den Watercool-Kühler?


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, du? Reden wir gerade aneinander vorbei?  Ich meine unseren Kühler. Der ist im AC-Shop durchaus auch vernickelt denkbar.


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nö, du? Reden wir gerade aneinander vorbei?



Offenbar schon 



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich meine unseren Kühler. Der ist im AC-Shop durchaus auch vernickelt denkbar.



Ihr bietet Eure Kühler im A-C-Shop an?
hab' eben geschaut und keinen gefunden... oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Der ist im AC-Shop durchaus auch vernickelt *denkbar*.



Denkbar heißt noch nicht, dass man ihn dort bereits kaufen kann.


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Impliziert, dank Nennung eines konkreten Shops, dennoch die Möglichkeit, dass Ihr Eure Kühler dort schon (unvernickelt) anbietet...


----------



## Marquis (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann bitte das Thread erstellen bezüglich der Corsair H50 verboten werden? Das Teil nervt mich echt an, ich finde das hat mit ner richtigen Wasserkühlung nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Dr.House (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

H50 etspricht in etwa auch einem Megahelms-Kühler in der Leistung.

Wenn ihr ne Wakü haben wollt, dann eine richtige kaufen, Jungs


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal Leute, welche 5870 ist denn im Referenz-Design, sodass der Kühler von EK Blocks draufpasst?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Zeit noch alle.


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dachte ichs mir doch 

Ist es wahr, dass man bei XFX die Garantie nicht verliert, wenn man den Kühler wechselt?
Ich hab nur Bammel, dass meine Karte hops geht und ich den Kühlerwechsel nicht spurlos fertig gebracht habe, wie bei meiner 4870 X2.
Da saß der Lüfterstecker so fest, dass ich einen Teil seiner Halterung abbrechen musste um ihn los zu bekommen.

Weiß jemand schon was über 2GB-Varianten der 5870?


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist nicht war. Die Garantie verlierst du durch den Umbau. 

Hier ein Auszug der Garantie: Die Garantie beschränkt sich auf die Reparatur und/oder den Ersatz, je nach Ermessen von XFX, des fehlerhaften Produkts; XFX ist nicht verantwortlich, wenn das Produkt aus folgenden Gründen bestimmte Funktionen nicht erfüllt: (a) falsche Verwendung oder Missbrauch des Produkts; (b) Missachtung von XFX' Spezifikationen oder Anweisungen durch den Kunden; (c) Schäden am Produkt aufgrund von Nachlässigkeit, Gewalteinwirkung oder Unfall; oder *(d) zugehörige oder ergänzende Geräte oder Software, die nicht von XFX bereitgestellt wurden.*


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, danke für die Aufklärung.

Kann mir jemand ein Modell empfehlen, bei dem der Lüfterstecker leicht ab ging?
Von Club 3d halte ich mich in Zukunft fern - vor allem, weil zwei von drei Karten, die ich von denen hatte kaputt waren/gingen.

@nemetona

Welche Karte hast Du Dir gekauft?


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend leute !

Nachdem ich die tage mit meine internetleitung zu kaempfen hatte , kann ich endlich von meine pumpen-drosselung berichten :

Ich habe meine pumpe (Thermaltake P400 oder so aehnlich ) auf 9V erfolgreich gedrosselt , leider kann mann sie noch hoeren, aber sie ist viel leiser als vorher (auf 5V wollte sie nicht anspringen)...Naja egal, ich muss mich wohl gedulden bis ich mir eine Aquastream zugelegt habe ...

An dieser stelle moechte ich ein herzlisches dankeschoen an alle die mir geholfen haben aussprechen , speziell @ 4clocker


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus alle Karten im Referenz Design sind vom gleichen "Produzenten". Nur die Aufkleber sind andere. Daher ist es egal welche du nimmst.


----------



## nemetona (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus,
meine 5870 ist eine Asus, die Wahl fiel auf sie da sie in dem Moment die einzige Verfügbare war 
Sie Unterscheiden sich im Moment nur an den Aufklebenrn und am Zebehör wie Adapter, Softwaretools und Gratis Games. 

Ich habe mal gelesen das Sapphire den Kühlerwechsel genehmigt und es bei ihnen kein Grund für den Verfall der Garantie wär.


----------



## Skaos (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

garantiert schon hundert mal gefragt, aber wie wichtig ist der Wasserlauf im Heatkiller 3.0.. muss das Wasser unten rein und oben raus, oder macht andersrum auch keinen Unterschied??

MfG Skaos


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ist es wahr, dass man bei XFX die Garantie nicht verliert, wenn man den Kühler wechselt?



Das ist bei EVGA so! Schaust Du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/45156-kuehlerumbau-bei-evga.html#post621676
Ich selbst habe schon eine GTX260 umgetauscht. Man muss nur den Kühler wieder anbauen, so dass die Karte wieder funktionieren könnte - kühlungstechnisch gesehen!


----------



## Klutten (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> garantiert schon hundert mal gefragt, aber wie wichtig ist der Wasserlauf im Heatkiller 3.0.. muss das Wasser unten rein und oben raus, oder macht andersrum auch keinen Unterschied??
> 
> MfG Skaos



Es gibt kein oben oder unten - vielmehr einen mittigen Anschluss, der *zwingend *der Einlass ist und einer weiter am Rand, der nur als Auslass dient.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Skaos

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der Anleitung.


----------



## Skaos (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besten Dank für die Antworten.. 

Danke dann weiß ich ja jetzt Bescheid, 
für mich gibts übrigens ein Oben und ein Unten.. dazu nehme ich die Schrift als Anhaltspunkt 

Danke nochma..

MfG Skaos


----------



## Nucleus (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, Dax für den Hinweis. Das hört sich ja fein an.

Habe eben mal gegooglet und keine 5870 von EVGA finden können.
Kann es sein, dass die gar keine ATI-Karten anbieten?


----------



## Taitan (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Sagt mal, kann man auch G30 anstatt G48 als Zusatzmittel verwenden? Wenn ja in welchem Verhältnis zum Wasser? In der FAQ steht nur, dass G30 keine Beachtung findet.


----------



## Elzoco (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die gar keine ATI-Karten anbieten?



Nein. machen sie nicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo EVGA ist Exklusivpartner von Nvidia, wie es XFX einst auch war - wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst, deine Grafikkarte mit Wasser zu kühlen, nimm dir eine X-beliebige im Referenzdesign. Wenn du bei der (De-)Montage des Kühlers (Schrauben lösen) entsprechend umsichtig arbeitest und die Installationshinweise zum Kühler beachtest, sollte da nichts kaputt gehen und du brauchst die Karte nicht umtauschen.


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, ich hab das bei meiner Club 3d 4870 X2 damals gemacht.
Nur, wie gesagt: der Lüfterstecker an der Platine musste dran glauben... 

Mal sehen welche ich nehme... vielleicht warte ich aber auch einfach mal Weihnachten ab 
Vielleicht gibts bis dahin ja auch schon 2GB-Modelle.

Für die wird es wohl auch Kühler geben, schätze ich...


----------



## Agr9550 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Es gibt kein oben oder unten - vielmehr einen mittigen Anschluss, der *zwingend *der Einlass ist und einer weiter am Rand, der nur als Auslass dient.


 

dank dir 

und da sag noch einer lesen bildet nicht


----------



## netheral (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Taitan: Schade, dass die Frage bisher untergeht. Habe danach jetzt auch schon jahre gegoogled und einfach nur 2 Meinungen gefunden: Das rote G30 ist schädlich / ist gut. Und solange die 1. Option noch gegeben ist, bin ich lieber bei IP Protect geblieben.

Kennt jemand von euch eigentlich andere Tüllen als PS, die mit 10mm ID Schlauch dichten?
Ich habe jetzt ein paar FatBoys im Kreislauf, da PS nicht mit 45° Winkeln verwendet werden können. Und die haben lange nicht diesen halt, ergo brauchen sie Kabelbinder oder Schlauchschellen. Ich suche da was, das optisch in diese Kerbe schlägt, aber bei 10mm Schlauch dichtet und auch das kurze Gewinde hat. Distanzringen traue ich nicht.  Da ist der O-Ring so weit außen, dass ich die nicht auf 45° Winkel hauen möchte.


----------



## Skaos (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ nu mach mir keine Angst, warte seit geraumer Zeit noch auf meine letzte Bestellung.. laut AT seit Mittwoch unterwegs.. oh oh  .. aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte.. ich hau meine PS Tüllen dann stellenweise auch was Distanzringe wenn ich die Winkel brauch.. ich kann dir ja mal Bescheid geben, ob das ganze dicht hält  ..
hatte mir da aber ehrlich gesagt bisher nicht wirklich viel Sorgen drum gemacht..


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PS Tüllen + 3mm Distanzring passt nur ganz knapp. Man muss die PS tüllen gerade und feste auf den Distanzring drücken und reindrehen. Die PS tülle dreht keine 2 Windungen rein, hält aber trotzdem fest..


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was das G30 an geht:
Im Gegensatz zum G48 ist das G30 silikatfrei und sollte bei Alu im System sogar besser gegen Korrosion schützen. In erster Linie schreckt die Leute wohl die rosa Farbe ab.
Was man aber auf keinen Fall tun sollte ist das Mischen beider Sorten, da sich dann Schaum und Klumpen bilden.


----------



## Taitan (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm. Das G30, was ich hier in der Garage gefunden habe ist aber lila.
Naja, ich werd mal morgen eine Mischung ansetzen und schauen, wie es verdünnt aussieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bezüglich Tüllen:
Der Trick bei den PS ist eigentlich, dass sie nen Tick dicker sind, als das z.B. 10mm Tüllen eigentlich sein sollten. Wenn du also einfach 11m Tüllen mit einem ähnlichen Profil wie PS kaufst, sollte das mindestens genauso gut halten.


----------



## netheral (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal spaßeshalber 12 mm Tüllen von AT mitbestellt, als ich letztens eh dort etwas zu ordern hatte.

Das Ergebnis: Der Schlauch geht fast nur mit einem Kampf auf diese Tüllen und hält dort wie festgeklebt. Aber wie will man sowas im System selber verbauen, sprich den Schlauch auf dem CPU Kühler montieren, ohne das Board durchzubrechen? Ich hatte ja bei den PS Tüllen schon irrsinnig Angst, da ich den Schlauch nicht erwärmt habe. Man liest ja immer wieder, dass PS Tüllen garnicht mehr so perfect sealen, wenn die Schläuche beim Aufziehen erwärmt waren, bzw., dass sie einfach abspringen. Und naja, die Biegung des Boards bei der Montage war sicherlich grenzwertig.
Und naja, die Graka ist wohl unmöglich mit dickeren Tüllen zu montieren. Es ist ja mit den PS Tüllen schon eine Qual, finde ich.

Ich frage mich jedoch, warum die Hersteller die Tüllen für 10 mm nicht wirklich für 10 mm auslegen, also etwas größer, wie bei den PS Tüllen. Was bringts mir, wenn der AD der Tüllen der selbe ist, wie der ID der Schläuche? Da kommt dann doch kein wirklicher, hilfsmittelloser Halt zu stande. Ich fände solche Tüllen wie die FatBoy in den Abmessungen von PS Tüllen perfekt: Durch die sich leicht verjüngende "Spitze" ließen sich die Schläuche super anbringen, durch die vielen Widerhaken hingegen fast nicht mehr abziehen. Aber ich verlange wohl zu viel. ^^

Mein Problem, weshalb ich keine Distanzringe mit den PS Tüllen benutzt habe, ist, dass der O-Ring am Distanzring größer ist als an der Tülle selber. Das führt dazu, dass man am 45° Winkel etwas O-Ring überstehen hat. Da war ich mir zu unsicher, was die Dichtheit auf Dauer angeht, da sich ja Wasser dahinter aufstauen und sich irgendwann seinen Weg bahnen könnte.

Bei den 3mm Distanzringen kann man die PS Tülle aber dennoch relativ gut einschrauben. 

Was mich nur nervt ist:
- die Tüllen mit kurzem Gewinde halten keinen Schlauch ohne Kabelbinder (ist zwar eigentlich kein Problem, da ich eine Kabelbinderzange besitze, jedoch trübt es die Optik etwas)
- die PS Tüllen lassen sich in keine existierenden 45° Winkel eindrehen, was besonders bei den Bitspower Winkeln stört, da man die aufgrund des riesigen IDs auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen bez. Durchfluss verwenden kann...

Ärgerlich, es müsste echt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau erfunden werden. 
- kurzes Gewinde (ca. 3 mm)
- Ausmaße der PS Tüllen
- Design der Fatboys oder Enzotechs

Das wäre so das Optimum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tüllen werden nunmal primär nicht für Wakü-Optik-Fetishisten hergestellt und in irgend einer industriellen Anwendung soll der Schlauch passen und eine Schelle ist absolut kein Problem 
Also baut man die Tüllen so, wie sie praktikabel sind - nicht so, dass man den Schlauch gerade noch eben draufwürgen kann, aber nie wieder runterbekommt.


----------



## Skaos (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja ich seh das Hauptprob nicht unbedingt bei den Tüllen, sondern eher bei den Winkeln.. Bitspower müsste einfach nur mal 2,3 Gewindedrehungen mehr erlauben, sprich den Winkel etwas verlängern und das Prob wär gelöst.. aber scheinbar bringt das ein finanzielles Fiasko mit sich, da man ja sicher nicht umsonst an genau dieser Stelle sparen wird


----------



## Sm1ley (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey!
grad hab ich probiert ob die wakü kühlkörper auf mein mobo passen....alle passen bis auf das ek nb5 teil, obwohl es eigentlich für mein asus rampage formula kompatibel sein sollte. 
es passt schon irgendwie schräg drauf, aber dann wären ca. 2-3 mm² der DIE des northbridge-chipes nicht auf dem kühlkörper anliegend. macht das viel aus????


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö. das ist so vorgesehen. Alternativ wäre da der EK S-Max oder Ek ASUS HP


----------



## C43Z42 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/267da7a6197933051f0101fadea12d83

was haltet ihr davon?
lohnt sich so eine Knickschutz-feder/-spirale?
der schlauch passt scho zu den verschraubungen oder?
reicht das für einen PhenomII955? (will auch graka ram und mobo mal mit wakü betreiben...)
ziehe auch OC in betracht...
kann man eig mehrere radiatoren hintereinnander hängen?


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nehm statt 10/8 lieber 11/8 Schlauch und Anschlüsse, dann brauchst du auch keinen Knickschutz.

Die Komponenten würden in der Kombination zwar funktionieren, allerdings finde ich diese Pumpen/Kühler Kombination etwas komisch. Einen Heatkiller LC und dafür eine Station von Alphacool wäre imho passender.

Mehrere Radiatoren hintereinander geht natürlich, der Triple sollte bei einer halbwegs genügsamen Graka aber auch fürs ganze System reichen.


----------



## Skaos (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht.. mehrere Radis hintereinander is selbstverständlich kein Prob 

MfG Skaos

Edit: Okay Link geht doch, man muss nur wissen wie .. Aber ich war ja eh zu spät


----------



## Taitan (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm. Was stimmt (nicht) ?

interner Aquastream XT Sensor: 32,8°C Wassertemperatur
angeschlossener Tempsensor von Aquacomputer: 26,7°C Wassertemperatur


----------



## Infin1ty (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mitte rein, unten raus, steht auch in der Anleitung 

Edit: Oo, habe nicht gesehen, dass es schon ne nächste Seite gibt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nehm statt 10/8 lieber 11/8 Schlauch und Anschlüsse, dann brauchst du auch keinen Knickschutz.
> 
> Die Komponenten würden in der Kombination zwar funktionieren, allerdings finde ich diese Pumpen/Kühler Kombination etwas komisch. Einen Heatkiller LC und dafür eine Station von Alphacool wäre imho passender.



Ich hab genau das Zeug für ihn gerade in den Einkaufskorb gelegt.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0a5915dd224f2f09621513c0d3e9f6cf



Taitan schrieb:


> hmmm. Was stimmt (nicht) ?
> 
> interner Aquastream XT Sensor: 32,8°C Wassertemperatur
> angeschlossener Tempsensor von Aquacomputer: 26,7°C Wassertemperatur



Der Aqaustream Tempsensor is nicht gerade der genauste(wird vielliecht auch von der Pumpeneletrik beeinflusst.), die Ac Sensoren sind da etwas genauer.


----------



## C43Z42 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nehm statt 10/8 lieber 11/8 Schlauch und Anschlüsse, dann brauchst du auch keinen Knickschutz.



kk aber der passt ja dann nimmer mit den anschlüssen die ich so billig im pack gefunden hab oder irre ich mich da?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Komponenten würden in der Kombination zwar funktionieren, allerdings finde ich diese Pumpen/Kühler Kombination etwas komisch. Einen Heatkiller LC und dafür eine Station von Alphacool wäre imho passender.



Why? Der Cpu-Kühler wurde von mir ausgewählt weil er sich in nem Test der PcGH recht gut gemacht hat und es den für 40 statt 60€ gibt und die pumpen? die bieten doch alle 600l/h oder also die bei aqua tuning von Alphacool zumindestens?!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> kk aber der passt ja dann nimmer mit den anschlüssen die ich so billig im pack gefunden hab oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Der Cpu-Kühler wurde von mir ausgewählt weil er sich in nem Test der PcGH recht gut gemacht hat und es den für 40 statt 60€ gibt und die pumpen? die bieten doch alle 600l/h oder also die bei aqua tuning von Alphacool zumindestens?!



Kuck dir mal den Lin zum waren korb vion mir an.

Der CPU Kühler ist zwar gut aber es geht billiger und leistungs Fähiger mit dem Heatkiller LC für 33,90€.
Die Alphacool Pumpenstation setzt auf bewährte Einheim Technik und ist somit Ausfall sicherer. Mit dem Magiccool Teil gibt es kaum Erfahrungen


----------



## C43Z42 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja hab ich schon vorher 
kk sorry wusste ned des der besser ist...

wie wird den die alphacoolstation an strom angeschlossen? bei "dem Magiccool Teil" hat mir gut gefallend es ich des an mein Netzteilhängen kann... bei dem Alphacool geht des übern PCI-Slot nach drausen? müsst ich dann pumpe immer seperat zum pc ein/aus-schalten?! des wollte ich nähmlich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Alphacool Pumpe arbeitet mit Wechselspannung und diese wird mit der beiliegenden Wandlerkarte erzeugt.
Die Wandlerkarte wird ganz normal über einen 4 Pin Molex Stecker ans NT gesteckt und läuft somit bei PC-Start mit an. 
http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/859_0.jpg
Sieht man nicht so gut auf den Bildern von AT.


----------



## UnnerveD (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Alphacool-Station wird ganz normal über 4Pin-Molex angeschlossen - ein separates An-/ Ausschalten ist somit nicht notwendig. Die PCI-Vorrichtung dient lediglich der Befestigung im Gehäuse.

mfG


----------



## C43Z42 (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/859_0.jpg
> Sieht man nicht so gut auf den Bildern von AT.



 naja  wenn man es weiss schon der 4-Pin-Molexstecker ist des weisse recht oben in der Ecke oder? 
ich dachte da wäre die Karte möglichst klein gehalten worden  weil des fast die gleiche Farbe hat wie der Hintergrund  was is des dann fürn teil aufm Foto wo nach drausen geht?! der runde stecker mit der scharzen quadratischen Umrandung? Da dachte ich gehört dann ein Stromstecker hin XD
Also wen die von som hoch angesehenem Shop keine gute Fotos machen können weiss ich auch nicht mehr ... ok vlt muss ich ma zum Optiker oder mein Bildschirm ist madig (zugegeben des hab ich jetzt nur angesprochen um dreisten Spammern zuvor zu kommen   aber ich bin mir sicher des ihr an meiner Sauklaue auch was zu beanstanden habt XD)

edit: @JonnyB1989: Wegen dem von dir zusammengestelltem Warenkorb meinst du ich brauch wircklich 3m Schlauch?!


----------



## UnnerveD (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast es richtig erfasst, das weiße ist für den Molex ;D

Wozu das schwarze Ding außen ist - keine Ahnung ich hatte zwar die Station, aber nie ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es vielleicht als Input für die Pumpe (so ne Art Tachosignal) sein könnte - vielleicht weiß ja einer zufällig, was es denn mit dem "kleinen Schwarzen" auf sich hat


----------



## maschine (15. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ne ganz normale Niedervolt Buchse, ich nehme mal an das man die Pumpe damit auch mit einem externen 12V (Stecker-)Netzteil betreiben kann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@sm1ley

Rampage Formula (X48?) sollte eigentlich nen Heatspreader auf der Northbridge haben, da stört es überhaupt nicht, wenn ein paar % der Fläche unbedeckt bleiben. Gutes Aussehen ist natürlich was anderes.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> edit: @JonnyB1989: Wegen dem von dir zusammengestelltem Warenkorb meinst du ich brauch wircklich 3m Schlauch?!



Ein bisschen Reserve an Schlauch für Umbauarbeiten sollt immer mit gerechnet werden.
Gerade wenn man sich dann mit der Länge verschätzt hat und der Schlauch zu kurz ist.


----------



## C43Z42 (16. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Du hast es richtig erfasst, das weiße ist für den Molex ;D



sei nicht so dreist ich bin ned aufn Kopf gefallen bzw ich kann michn zumindestens ned dran erinnen ;o)

kk DANKESCHÖN no ma an alle für die beratung


----------



## UnnerveD (16. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> sei nicht so dreist ich bin ned aufn Kopf gefallen bzw ich kann michn zumindestens ned dran erinnen ;o)



Haste Glück gehabt, ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, als wär' ich desöfteren mal fallen gelassen worden als Baby


----------



## C43Z42 (16. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 juhu auch jemand der über sich selbst lachen kann


----------



## Taitan (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage bzgl. verschiedener Temperaturen in meinem System:

CPU Kerne im Mittel 63°C (gemessen mit Core Temp) - 8 Threads mit Prime mit In-Place Large FTTs
Core i7 C0 @ 1,35V
Northbridge 49°C (gemessen mit Asus Probe)
Wassertemperatur 27,5°C (gemessen in der Aquasuite mit dem Sensor)
Zimmertemperatur: 22°C - normales Zimmerthermometer

Sind das normale und vertretbare Temperaturen für den 24/7 Betrieb? Ab welcher Wassertemperatur sollte man über einen größeren Radi nachdenken? 35°C?

Achja: Ich hab das System 2 Stunden lang primeln lassen


----------



## steinschock (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 1,35V sind 63°C oK für ein i7.
Bis ca. 75°C bei Prime sind unbedenklich auch für 24/7.


----------



## C43Z42 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Bis ca. 75°C bei Prime sind unbedenklich auch für 24/7.



hehe ich geh mal davon aus du meinst nicht die Wassertemperatur


----------



## netheral (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An alle Besitzer eines EK Multioption AGBs: Ist es normal, dass im AGB trotz einer recht potenten Pumpe kaum etwas an Bewegung zu sehen ist, wenn man die beiden seitlichen Anschlüsse unten benutzt, die durch diese kleine "Wand" getrennt sind?

Beim Befüllen war das Teil binnen ein paar Sekunden lehr und auch das Sprudeln beim Entlüften war nicht zu verdachten, dennoch kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor, dass dort rein garnix passiert. 
Ich brauche jetzt das Blubbern nicht, aber dennoch sieht es so aus, als wäre die Pumpe aus, obwohl ich das laute Mistding deutlich hören kann. ^^


----------



## C43Z42 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher dieser beiden Radis isn besser?
MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator
NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev 2 mit Alurahmen


----------



## netheral (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde intuitiv auf den MagiCool tippen, da er 140 mm Lüfter verwendet, also etwas größer it als der NexXxoS und auch mehr Fläche haben wird.

Aber der NexXxoS wird wohl das bessere P/L Verhältnis haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Ich habe eine FRAGE!*

Da ich die Tage krank bin und nicht viel machen kann. Beschädigt mich eine frage die Ganz zeit.

Mach es nur nur die CPU mit Wasser zu Kühlen? Oder eher sinnlos da die Werte mit einer Normalen Luftkühlung nicht mit Halten können? Ich rede aber von so was wie denn Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits. 
Nur in eingen Bau mit Pumpe und so so weiter halt nicht Komplet Set sonder als einzelne.


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich versuch mich mal am Interpretieren deines Posts:
Du hast vor dir eine CPU-Only Kühlung zuzulegen und willst diese nicht durch ein Fertigset realisieren, sondern dir selber etwas zusammen stellen.. selbstverständlich macht das Sinn.. mit einem Single Radiator solltest du deine CPU kühler als mit einem Luftkühler bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke bekommen, besser wäre aber ein Dualradi, dann hast du in jedem Fall bessere Temps als mit Luft.

MfG Skaos


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich habe mir so was nicht gekauft...!

Ich beschäftigt nur an sich die Frage was is Besser so Komplett Set oder eins zu selber bauen oder ein normal Luftkühler ! Ja und das is Nur auf die CPU gezogen !


----------



## C43Z42 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

se
ich wollte mal fragen ob dieser Artikel mit dieser Graka kompatibel ist?


----------



## UnnerveD (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Nein ich habe mir so was nicht gekauft...!
> 
> Ich beschäftigt nur an sich die Frage was is Besser so Komplett Set oder eins zu selber bauen oder ein normal Luftkühler ! Ja und das is Nur auf die CPU gezogen !



Skaos meinte auch, *dass du vorhast dir eine Wasserkühlung zuzulegen* und deine Frage hat er ausreichend beantwortet - bessere Temperaturen hast du bei einem Dualradiator, rein finanziell fährst du mit Luftkühlung aber besser (da du ja nur die CPU kühlen willst)

@C43Z42

Wenn die 9800GT von Axle auf dem Referenzdesign basiert, dann sollte das passen (aufgrund der Bilder ist es nicht wirklich ersichtlich) - am Besten fragst du, direkt beim Hersteller ob das Referenzdesign verwendet wurde und anschließend, kannst du ja noch Rücksprache mit Aquatuning halten, ob die das vielleicht wissen


mfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weder passt ein 9800GTX-Kühler auf eine Referenz-9800GT, noch handelt es sich dabei um letztere.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich will mir auch keine Kaufen da ich nicht so der Freund von Wasser plus Hardware bin.

Aber das hat mich halt die Letzten zwei tage beschäftige wo ich im Bett lagen wegen Krankheit !


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Hab mal meinen eigenen Post in ein brauchbares Deutsch umgeschrieben, da war ich doch glatt mit den Gedanken ma wieder ganz wo anders beim Schreiben 

.. Wie gesagt Sinn würde es in meinen Augen machen, aber eben nur mit einem Dualradiator, ansonsten fährst du wohl was Preis/Leistung angeht besser mit einem Luftkühler.. aber wenn du an Waküs eh kein interesse hast is das Thema ja nun eh vom Tisch 

MfG Skaos


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

`Jo danke erst mal wenn mir noch was einfällt melde ich mich noch mal..

Und noch mals *Danke !*


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Nein ich will mir auch keine Kaufen da ich nicht so der Freund von Wasser plus Hardware bin.



Das habe ich auch mal gesagt.......


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral sei doch froh das nicht los ist in deinem AGB.


----------



## C43Z42 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder passt ein 9800GTX-Kühler auf eine Referenz-9800GT, noch handelt es sich dabei um letztere.



kk aber in der beschreibung heißts doch:



> Grafikkartenkühler für alle Nvidia G 92 GT und GTS Modelle nach Referenzdesign


 mmh kk woran sieht ma des den mit der referenz ?

edit: Zitat von heise online 





> *Hinweis: Bei dieser Karte handelt es sich um eine umbenannte 8800 GT*



dann passts eh ned oder?!


----------



## UnnerveD (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder passt ein 9800GTX-Kühler auf eine Referenz-9800GT, noch handelt es sich dabei um letztere.




Bin jetzt davon ausgegangen: "Grafikkartenkühler für alle Nvidia G 92 GT und GTS Modelle nach Referenzdesign" laut Produktbeschreibung.

Dachte das damit alle G92 Chips mit GT und / oder GTS Kürzel gemeint sind, was dann die 8800GT/GTS und 9800GT einschließen würde, aber gut.. :d wieder was gelernt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht, wer diese Produktbeschreibung verbrochen hat, aber das Ding heißt "9800GTX" und es ist so geformt, dass es den ausladenden Spannungswandlerbereich einer Referenz-9800GTX abdeckt. Das kann auf keine andere Karte passen. (im Text stehts auch richtig)


----------



## C43Z42 (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kk riesen Dankeschön no ma an alle hätts mir fast gekauft 

wahrscheinlich is des so drastisch reduziert weil des viele für ihre 9800GT kaufen unds wieder zurückschicken


----------



## Bu11et (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr diese AGB`s schon gesehen bzw. weiß jemand mehr über die oder warum ist der Preis (meiner Meinung) total übertrieben?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LUND


----------



## Skaos (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja gute Frage.. wird wohl am "Designerstück" liegen denk ich.. Find den irgendwie nichma schön und funktionell hab ich auch schon weit bessere Lösungen gefunden.. komische Sache.. find sowas genau so unnütz wie diese Superflüssigkeit mit der AT wirbt.. glaub der Liter 36€ oder sowas in der Art.. weils viel besser sei als Wasser+Konzentrat.. also für mich gehört sowas in die Hände von Leuten die nich wissen wohin mit dem vielen Geld.. von der Funktion her schon völlig unnötig und von unsinnigen Preisen mal ganz zu schweigen..

MfG Skaos


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jefim es gibt teuerere AGB's. z.b. so einen FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Blue Reservoir


----------



## Bu11et (18. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Jefim es gibt teuerere AGB's. z.b. so einen FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Blue Reservoir



Krasses Teil . Aber mich würde es sehr viel Überwindung kosten müssen um so einen Betrag für einen AGB zu blechen, wenn man dafür schon einen AGB+GPU-Kühler kriegen kann.
Hätest du den bloß nicht gezeigt. So ein Teil muss ich unbedingt in rot haben .


----------



## UnnerveD (19. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jefim schrieb:


> Krasses Teil . ...
> Hätest du den bloß nicht gezeigt. So ein Teil muss ich unbedingt in rot haben .



Das dachte ich mir für 'nen Moment auch, dann ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass der 110€ kostet 
Bei aller Liebe - in der WaKü steckt auch ohne das Ding schon genügend Geld


----------



## Nucleus (19. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> An alle Besitzer eines EK Multioption AGBs: Ist es normal, dass im AGB trotz einer recht potenten Pumpe kaum etwas an Bewegung zu sehen ist, wenn man die beiden seitlichen Anschlüsse unten benutzt, die durch diese kleine "Wand" getrennt sind?
> 
> Beim Befüllen war das Teil binnen ein paar Sekunden lehr und auch das Sprudeln beim Entlüften war nicht zu verdachten, dennoch kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor, dass dort rein garnix passiert.
> Ich brauche jetzt das Blubbern nicht, aber dennoch sieht es so aus, als wäre die Pumpe aus, obwohl ich das laute Mistding deutlich hören kann. ^^



Ist bei mir genau so.
Mach' Dir keine Sorgen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> kk riesen Dankeschön no ma an alle hätts mir fast gekauft
> 
> wahrscheinlich is des so drastisch reduziert weil des viele für ihre 9800GT kaufen unds wieder zurückschicken



Das ist eher Resteverkauf.
9800GTX wird seit über 15 Monaten nicht mehr hergestellt. Wer jetzt noch keinen Kühler für sein hat, der kauft auch keinen mehr.
(und selbst mit Preisnachlass scheinen die Dinger nicht wirklich auf Interesse zu stoßen. Aquatuning hatte bereits vor knapp einem Jahr die Preise quasi aller 9800-Kühler drastisch reduziert, damals hab ich mir 40€ meinen GPU-X² 9800GTX geholt. Vermute mal, dass der Alphacool seitdem diesen Preis hat)



Jefim schrieb:


> Habt ihr diese AGB`s schon gesehen bzw. weiß jemand mehr über die oder warum ist der Preis (meiner Meinung) total übertrieben?
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LUND



- unbekannter Hersteller, vermutlich kleine Stückzahl
- aufwendige Bearbeitung


----------



## Bu11et (19. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachteil bei dem AGB, dass er nur 2 1/4 Löcher hat. Dann könnte man garnicht einen Tempsensor, wie ich einen verwende, benutzen. 
@UnnerveD wo du recht hast, hast du recht .


----------



## speddy411 (19. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage an die Wakü Spezis hier: Funktioniert es eine 4870X2 LT auf eine normale 4870 zu montieren bzw. läuft das genauso gut ?


//EDIT//

Hat sich erledigt..Geht wohl nur bei manchen Nvidia..

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@speddy411 selbst bei Nvidia klappt das nicht, weil der Kühler zwei GPU's + Spawas + RAM kühlen muss.


----------



## speddy411 (19. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm schade mir war so als hätts das mal irgendwo gegeben...


----------



## kmf (20. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer weiß Bescheid?

Eingeklebtes Wirbelröhrchen im AGB hat sich bei mir gelöst und ist somit ohne Funktion. Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkung auf den Wasserkreislauf und die Funktion der Wakü?


----------



## MetallSimon (20. November 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Wer weiß Bescheid?
> 
> Eingeklebtes Wirbelröhrchen im AGB hat sich bei mir gelöst und ist somit ohne Funktion. Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkung auf den Wasserkreislauf und die Funktion der Wakü?


solange sich kein strudel im agb bildet und die pumpe somit luft ansaugt hat das eigentlich keine auswirkungen
machste mal ein bild??

was haltet ihr von der 
*SAN ACE MC Liquid Cooling System*

( http://www.sanyodenki.co.jp/en/techrepo/18e/e.pdf ) 
PC-Wasserkühlung SAN ACE MC Liquid Cooling System :: Pollin Electronic GmbH
20€ ist doch ein guter preis oder?
hat die schonmal jemand getestet??
vielleicht konkurenz zur corsair h50???

achja und was haltet ihr von der pumpe:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTY5OTY2OTk-/Bauelemente/Pumpen/Kreiselpumpe_MZ201500CA.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ding taugt noch weniger als das H50...


----------



## Swonte (20. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um nochmals auf die Problematik der PS und den Winkeln zurückzukommen....und wenn man einfach die O-Ringe durch etwas dickere ersetzt,sollte das nicht funktionieren,zwecks dem kurzen Gewinde?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach nen dicken O-Ring ohne eigen Führung zu nehmen ist nicht ganz unproblematisch: Der könnte über die unterdimensionierte Führung am Anschluss rutschen (bei PS ja sowieso nicht so prall, wie ich gehört habe?) und außerdem muss soviel Gummi auch weiter zusammengedrückt werden - gerade wenn man das ganze eh nur 1-2 Umdrehungen reinschrauben kann ggf. ein Problem.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Swonte schrieb:


> Um nochmals auf die Problematik der PS und den Winkeln zurückzukommen....und wenn man einfach die O-Ringe durch etwas dickere ersetzt,sollte das nicht funktionieren,zwecks dem kurzen Gewinde?


Ja, ist problemlos möglich! Habe bei meinen PS Tüllen auch dickere O-Ringe genommen und bei mir ist Alles dicht...

kurz dazu: Bei mir war das Problem, dass das Gewinde für meine Enzotech-Kühler zu lang war...


----------



## Swonte (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einfach nen dicken O-Ring ohne eigen Führung zu nehmen ist nicht ganz unproblematisch: Der könnte über die unterdimensionierte Führung am Anschluss rutschen (bei PS ja sowieso nicht so prall, wie ich gehört habe?) und außerdem muss soviel Gummi auch weiter zusammengedrückt werden - gerade wenn man das ganze eh nur 1-2 Umdrehungen reinschrauben kann ggf. ein Problem.




Das Problem bei mir ist das zu kurze Gewinde der Winkel (Bitspower) so das
die PS wenn sie ganz reingedreht sind am Ende vom Gewinde des Winkels anstehen,also der O-Ring nicht so zusammengedückt werden kann wie er sollte.Die dickeren O-Ringe werden mehr zusammengedrückt,dichten normalerweise besser ab da mehr Druck vorhanden.Habe es mit einem Distanzring probiert,der PS lässt sich dann leider nur 1-2 Gewindegänge reinschrauben,da ich nicht so der Freund von solchen knappen Sachen bin dachte ich mir das die Idee mit dem dickeren O-Ring die bessere wäre.


----------



## Skaos (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen und die sind, dass auch die 1-2 Umdrehungen die durch den Distanzring nur möglich sind ausreichend sind um die Konstruktion von Bitpower 45° Winkel und PS-Tülle dicht zu halten.

MfG Skaos


----------



## Swonte (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen und die sind, dass auch die 1-2 Umdrehungen die durch den Distanzring nur möglich sind ausreichend sind um die Konstruktion von Bitpower 45° Winkel und PS-Tülle dicht zu halten.
> 
> MfG Skaos



Werde wohl den Distanzring nehmen,den die dickeren O-Ringe drückt es unschön zwischen PS und Winkel heraus.
Danke nochmal an alle 

Gruß Swonte


----------



## steinschock (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da es Messing o.ä sein sollte einfach etwas abschleifen oder Feilen.
Dicke O-Ringe nehme ich grundsätzlich, nachdem ich Probleme mit dem EK- AGB hatte.
Da war die 45° Fase am Gewinde so breit das die "normalen" O-Ringe nicht mehr reichten.


----------



## emazemc (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu

habe mal ne kurze frage. also ich habe nen phenom II 955 

nun bin ich gerade mal am schauen wegen ner wasserkühlung und stelle mal paar sagen bei aquatuning zusammen.

die haben gerade den Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 im angebot.

nun wollte ich fragen taugt der was? welche kühlblöcke wäre für meine cpu sonst noch so in ordnung? der ist Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC der besser? bzw wo is der unterschied bei der watercool zwischen der lc, lt und den normalen teuersten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Enzotech liegt i.d.R. knapp hinter den Heatkillern (in einigen Tests auch vorne).
LT: POM statt CU-Deckel, Temperaturunterschied ist minimal
LC: keine Beschleunigerplatte, grobere Bodenstruktur. 1, manchmal 2K schlechter aber mit besserem Durchfluss.


----------



## emazemc (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich möchte meine auf keinen fall bis zum ultimo übertakten.. ich will eher später nen ruhiges system ohne vorher 500€ für ne wasserkühlung auszugeben.

also preislich liegt der enzotech ja jetzt knapp über dem lc... dann würdet ihr wahrscheinlich zum enzotech tendieren? oder macht es im grunde keinen unterschied.

wenn ich den lc nehme brauche ich auch keine so starke pumpe oder? da ja der wiederstand durch den durchfluss geringer ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne starke Pumpe brauchst du nie.
Der Enzotech schwächelt prinzipiell etwas stärer bei niedrigem Durchfluss, aber ich denke mal, hinter den LT fällt er nicht zurück.


----------



## emazemc (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja... wollte ertsmal nur ne cpu only version bauen.. da bei mir im moment das geld etwas knapp ist.

und später noch meine radeon 5850 mit kühlen.

hatte dann dabei an den enzotech für meine cpu gedacht und an eine aquastream xt standard

passt das ganz gut zusammen? oder besser ne andere pumpe, oder nen anderen cpu kühlblock?


----------



## Dicken (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin eher ein Aircooling Nutzer, nutze gerade den megahalem mit Nanoxia DX Lüftern. Nun sehe ich gerade auf der Nanoxia Homepage das Sie eine Riesen Menge an Kühlern für Wasserkühler bringen wollen. Ich glaube es sind ca. 20 verschiedene Kühler... Ich habe null Plan von Wakü will aber gerne eine Nanoxia Wasserkühlung bauen. Kann man schon anhand von Bildern abschätzen ob ein Kühler was taugt?

Pressrelease link: NANOXIA EUROPE - COOLING SYSTEMS - GERMAN ENGINEERING


----------



## Skaos (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dicken schrieb:


> Kann man schon anhand von Bildern abschätzen ob ein Kühler was taugt?



Ich denke eher nich, entweder selber testen oder, was sinnvoller wäre, auf die ersten unabhängigen(!) Tests warten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dicken schrieb:


> Kann man schon anhand von Bildern abschätzen ob ein Kühler was taugt?
> 
> Pressrelease link: NANOXIA EUROPE - COOLING SYSTEMS - GERMAN ENGINEERING



Schlecht.
Zum einen ist das Bild arg klein, zum anderen lassen Bilder nur eine grobe Zuordnung zu.

Aber ich sag mal so: Dieser Hälfte des Jahrzehnts kann ich die Kühler nur wegen der So1156/1366-Halterng zuordnen...


----------



## Xandrus (21. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Kühlern hab ich leider auch kein so gutes Gefühl...
Die Kühler sehen optischer leider nicht so toll aus... Natürlich ist das subjektiv, aber ich denke man kann nicht bestreiten, dass sie nicht edel aussehen, sondern eher noch Low Budget! Besonders die bunten Plexi Teile sehen so aus...
Desweiteren ist die Frage ob man die Halterung für den Sockel wechseln kann, so das man den Kühler für andere Sockel nutzen kann. Die Schrauben sehen eigentlich fast danach aus, aber dann frag ich mich ob man den Kühler öffnen kann? Das kann für reinigen schon entscheidend sein! Oder wenn man ihn vernickeln möchte dann wäre dies auch relativ wichtig!
Bei der Leisung kann man ja absolut nichts sagen da ist alles möglich... 
Ich hoffe nur das die da nicht die Mentalität haben und sich sagen jo der Kühler kühlt erfolgreich alle CPUs die es so gibt und uns ist nicht wichtig wie gut die Leistung ist so lange er seinen Zweck erfüllt... Natürlich hätte man damit recht, aber das ist nunmal ein Hobby und da sollte man versuchen die Leistungsspitze zu erreichen...
Low Budget hat bei Wakü nicht wirklich viel verloren finde ich!
Gute Leistung/Optik bei angemessenen Preis ist entscheidend!
Natürlich ist das alles eine subjektive Meinung!


----------



## emazemc (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nochmal ne frage...  wie viel watt brauch denn ne wasserkühlung extra? also im grunde sind die lüfter ja gleich wie bei ner normalen lukü und nur die pumpe kommt hinzu oder?

halt nen phenom 955 und nen radoen 5850 und nen 530watt netzteil von bequiet.. sollte reichen oder?


----------



## Xandrus (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das reicht locker... das System verbraucht wirklich worst case würd ich mal sagen 400 Watt


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing gibt seine alten Pumpen mit 15Watt an, alle anderen gängigen verbrauchen noch weniger...


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aufsätze zum anschließen der Schläuche beim Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 kann man schon tausen oder zb gegen die hier oder?


----------



## Monsterclock (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ist kein Problem.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@C43Z42 kann nur sein das du die dickeren O-Ringe von den Enzo Tüllen nutzen musst.


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 sorry hatte noch nie ne Wakü und stell mich sicherlich saublöd an XD

aber ist des mit den O-ringen viel aufandt ? muss ich die extra kaufen? ist die leistung dann schlechte?!


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O-ringe sind dabei und nein nicht viel aufwand. Leistungsverluft wird deshalb auch keiner entstehen.


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kksind des so art dichtungsringe oder?


----------



## Xandrus (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> kksind des so art dichtungsringe oder?



Internet ist das allwissende Orakel man sollte es auch mal befragen 
O-Ring ? Wikipedia


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe sind wir hier nicht im internet? ;oP

die zwei sachen passena u zam oda?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...raubung-11-8mm-G1-4--gerade-black-nickel.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...erkleer-Schlauch-11-2-8mm-klar--5-16-ID-.html

hat mir hier mal jemand empfohlen aber wegen dem 11/8 im gegensatz zu 11,2/8 bin ich mir ned sicher?!

und beim Schlauch steht in der Beschreibung 11 und im titel 11,2!?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passt zusammen. die 0,2mm machen den Braten auch nicht fett.

PS: 12% Rabatt bei aquatuning.


----------



## C43Z42 (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kk danke noch ma weiss jetzt glaub alles was ich wissen muss ... / genug Leute mit Noob fragen genervt XD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @C43Z42 kann nur sein das du die dickeren O-Ringe von den Enzo Tüllen nutzen musst.



Die Rev.A hat afaik ein bis nach innen durchgehendes Gewinde, in das auch recht lange Anschlüsse passen. (kein Wunder, nach den Erfahrungen mit dem Original  )


----------



## Ü50 (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir einen Mora II bestellt. Den will ich an der Außenwand meiner Wohnung anbringen. 
Da ja die kalte Jahreszeit anfängt, sollte da ja auch Frostschutzmittel rein.
Kann ich Frostschutzmittel vom Auto dafür verwenden?


----------



## Xandrus (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ü50 schrieb:


> Da ja die kalte Jahreszeit anfängt, sollte da ja auch Frostschutzmittel rein.
> Kann ich Frostschutzmittel vom Auto dafür verwenden?



Jop das geht ohne Probleme, aber noch zwei Dinge:
1. Was machst du dann im Sommer?
2. Hast du an Kondenswasser gedacht? Wenn das Wasser zu kühl wird kann es bei einer bestimmten Luftfeuchtigkeit zu Kondenswasser im Rechner kommen... Du musst also alle Schläuche und so isolieren... Das ist viel zu aufwendig du kannst den Mora auch so im Zimmer betreiben das nimmt sich net viel der reicht auch!


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Ü50

Meines wissens nach reicht ein MoRa fuer jedes system, von daher finde ich es ein bisschen sinnlos ihn drausen zu verbauen...

Aber von mir aus kannst du es machen, da ich sowieso einen MoRa brauche, brauchst du nur mir deine adresse zu geben (bitte per PN ) und gut ist


----------



## Nucleus (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Mo-Ra zwecks besserer Kühlleistung draußen zu montieren ist so als hätte man eine Atombombe und würde sich über mangelnde Feuerkraft beklagen...


----------



## Infin1ty (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand, wie viele Radis maximal ins TJ-07 gehen ?

Ich wollte 2 Radis unten verbauen, auf die eine Seite geht ein Quad Radi
(schon vorhanden -> RX480) Passt auf die andere Seite noch ein Dual/Triple ? Unten soll außerdem noch mein NT hin.

Was meint ihr, passt das ?


----------



## Ü50 (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Xandrus

zu 1 - im Sommer habe ich ein kleines Becken mit Eiswasser.

zu 2 Kondenswasser- isolieren ist nicht schlimm, es sind bis zum Offenen SYS nur knapp zwei Meter.


@ gharbi_sam

meine Vorlaufthemp sollte um die 10° +  haben.

Ist nur zum Benchen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Infin1ty Ich würde eher einen Dual in den Deckel bauen und einen Quad ins Untergeschoss.


----------



## Infin1ty (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist, das der Radi im Deckel nicht
gerade dick sein darf, ich meine 26-27 mm gelesen zu haben.
Und dann kommen noch Lüfter dazu.

Das Problem ist natürlich, dass ein Radi durch die Abluft des anderen erwärmt wird  Würde es denn theorethisch passen ?
(Wenn ich beide nach unten packe)


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Infin1ty

Unten gehen 2 radis : ein quad und auf der anderen seite einen dual, triple koennte nicht passen wegen dem NT...

Wielleicht passt oben auch ein slim-dual ?

Am besten fragst du hier nach :

Wakü-Case-Liste II

Edit :

Hier wurden 2 radis in einem TJ07 unten verbaut link


----------



## Infin1ty (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich tun, thx schonmal


----------



## Xandrus (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ü50 schrieb:


> zu 2 Kondenswasser- isolieren ist nicht schlimm, es sind bis zum Offenen SYS nur knapp zwei Meter.



Hö? versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.... Im Rechner musst du ja auch Isolieren.. Da ists ja sogar noch schlimmer da es im Rechner ja wahrscheinlich noch etwas wärmer sein wird als im Raum...
Hier ist du nen Rechner für sowas:
Vaisala Feuchterechner
Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich mit der ganzen Geschiche nicht so sehr aus... leute die nen Chiller haben können da sicher mehr zu sagen


----------



## Ü50 (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Xandrus

ich hatte mich unverständlich ausgedrückt.
Die Schläuche auf den ca. zwei Metern werden natürlich isoliert.
Wo dann trotzdem noch Schwitzwasser entsteht, ist am CPU Kühler (überwiegen an der Unterseite die man nicht sieht).
Hierfür habe ich jedoch schon eine Lösung gefunden, denn ich habe schon ein Board durch Schwitzwasser am CPU Kühler verloren.


----------



## Xandrus (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich wollts nur erwähnt haben um sicherzugehen, aber wenn du dich damit auskennst dann passts ja  
Wie schon erwähnt wär mir der Aufwand zu viel weil es nix bringt... 
Aber gut ist deine Sache!


----------



## Ü50 (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Einen Mo-Ra zwecks besserer Kühlleistung draußen zu montieren ist so als hätte man eine Atombombe und würde sich über mangelnde Feuerkraft beklagen...


Bei einer Zimmer Themp. vom 20° können auch 3 Moras das Wasser nicht auf meine gewünchte 10° runter kühlen


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ü50 schrieb:


> Bei einer Zimmer Themp. vom 20° können auch 3 Moras das Wasser nicht auf meine gewünchte 10° runter kühlen


Bei einer Außentemperatur von 25° (Sonnenseite: 35°?) aber auch nicht.....
Da dürfte nur noch ein Chiller helfen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ü50 schrieb:


> @ Xandrus
> 
> ich hatte mich unverständlich ausgedrückt.
> Die Schläuche auf den ca. zwei Metern werden natürlich isoliert.
> ...



Kondenswasser sollte eigentlich überall entstehen, wo ausreichend feuchte Luft auf ausreichend kalte Oberfläche trifft. Und der CPU-Kühler ist garantiert kein besonders kalter Punkt im Kreislauf...
Aber ich bin auf deine Lösung des Problems gespannt, ggf. ein Thema für die Extrem-Kühl-Ecke.


----------



## Ü50 (24. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran

Auf meinem CPU Kühler HK Rev.3 bildete sich als Erstes leichtes Schwitzwasser, was ich jedoch nicht als sehr dramatisch empfunden hatte.
Nach ca. einer Stunde, wurden mir die Wasserperlen zu groß, und ich trocknete diese ab.
Nachdem ich den Kühler vorsichtig abgehoben hatte , befanden sich auf der Unterseite des CPU Kühlers, große Wassertropfen auf der Fläche, die nicht auf dem CPU aufgelegen haben.
Ich dachte noch, na gut frühzeitig erkannt. Trocknete den Kühler ab und dann wieder drauf damit.
Nach dem Neustart ging es nur noch zweimal pitsch, und der PC war tot.
Endresultat der CPU stand unter Wasser, Board im A... CPU i.O.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man, lass es erstmal ordentlich trocknen, aber viel Hoffnung bleibt da nicht mehr...


----------



## Masterwana (24. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo kann ich die Kühlleistung von 4 Cape-Cora einordnen wenn sie flach auf dem Gehäuse liegen?
Ungefähr so bei einem 120er mit langsam drehendem Lüter?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p430_Cape-Cora-Pro----442-Konvekt-schwarz.html


----------



## Nucleus (24. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ü50 schrieb:


> Endresultat der CPU stand unter Wasser, Board im A... CPU i.O.



Schon versucht das Board zu backen?

Oder hilft das bei so nem Fehler auch nix mehr?


----------



## Ü50 (24. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nukleus

nee da hilft kein backen oder föhnen. (Nur noch Mikrowelle)

Es war Gott sei Dank nicht mit meinem Rampage II passiert


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mikrowelle?
Denn kannste dat Dingen glei in die Tonne kloppen.
Oder mir schicken: ich extremmodde dat jute Stück ein wenig.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß zufällig jemand, welche Anschlüsse Charles hier verwendet? :

MDPC 032 | murderbox 008

Ich tippe auf folgende Bitspower, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher!?

Oder sind das die mit 13er ID?

Danke


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind Bitspower, aber ich denke mit 13er ID.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Schlauch soll das dann sein? Danger Den ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht oder täusche ich mich? Muss irgendein anderer sein....


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte Danger Den sein.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube ich nicht, sieht nicht nach DD aus , dafür ist der Schlauch zu klar


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder er hat klaren Schlauch und Wasserzusatz genommen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Tüllen gefallen mir, scheinen auch ohne Sicherung auszukommen, mal sehen....


----------



## Masterwana (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Kühlleistung von 4 Cape-Cora einordnen wenn sie flach auf dem Gehäuse liegen?
> Ungefähr so bei einem 120er mit langsam drehendem Lüter?
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Cora Pro 442 Konvekt schwarz Cape Cora Pro 442 Konvekt schwarz 36054


----------



## Madz (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dinger lohnen sich nicht im geringsten.  Kauf dir für das Geld lieber einen richtigen Radi!


----------



## Masterwana (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also liege ich mit meiner Aussage richtig?
Ich Denke da eher an Unterstützung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erste Frage: meinst Du einen CapCora mit vier Profilen oder vier CapeCora - wie in dem Link - mit je vier Profilen, also 16 Profile insgesamt?

Ich muss Madz ja Recht geben: lohnen tun sich die Dinger nicht.
Und eine lautlose Kühlung lässt sich auch mit einem Radi erreichen, der mit einem - leisen und gedrosselten - Lüfter belüftet wird.

Die CapCora sind liegend absolut untauglich, weil sie auf die Luftzirkulation - warme Luft steigt nach oben - angewiesen sind, die liegend total ausfällt.

Für die CPU eines Office-PC (C2D E6600 oder so) mag die Kühlleistung ausreichen, für mehr wohl kaum.
Und diese Leistung erreichst Du auch, wenn Du einen 120mm-Radi einbaust - der sollte eigentlich fast überall unter zu kriegen sein - und diesen mit einem passenden Lüfter - langsam und leise - bestückst.

Da kannst Du aber auch gleich auf die Wakü verzichten, und einen guten Luftkühler einbauen: erheblich preiswerter als die CapeCora, intern unter zu bringen und geht genauso gut.
Die Grafikkarte - sofern keine Onboard - musst Du eh' mit ihrer eigenen Kühlung laufen lassen: die Leistung kriegst Du mit einem CapeCora nicht mehr 'verbraten'.

OK, optisch machen die Dinger was her, aber das lässt sich auch anders - preiswerter - erreichen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Masterwana (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lag ich also richtig mit dem 120er.
Das sie nicht viel bringen war mir von vorne rein klar. Ich bin ja noch am planen für meine WaKü (jaja das Geld) Das mit den Cape Cora sollte mehr ne optische Spielerei sein, zusätzlich zum Triple.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Das mit den Cape Cora sollte mehr ne optische Spielerei sein, zusätzlich zum Triple.


so wie hier?


----------



## Masterwana (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ungefähr.
Nur das die mittleren durch nen triple ersetzt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt einige wenige Leute, die mit einer Seitenwand voll Cora-Profilen ihre CPU&GPU-Idle kühlen können. Wenn man aber nicht auch noch das Netzteil integriert bzw. ein passives verwendet (und das hab ich noch bei keinem gesehen) und die Festplatten lautlos bekommt (d.h. SSD oder Dämmbox, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die Wassertemperaturen für die Kühlung letzterer noch gut genug sind), sehe ich keinen Sinn in so einer Konstruktion. Ein System ist immer so laut, wie der lauteste Lüfter. Ein passiver Radiator macht somit erst dann Sinn, wenn der Radiatorlüfter der letzte im System ist.
Bis dahin lässt sich kaum etwas so gut und so leicht runterregeln, wie Radi-Lüfter, so dass man mit einer aktiven Lösung immer genauso leise und billiger unterwegs ist.
(voll-passiv, d.h. auch unter Volllast, ist bei Spiele-Systemen heute sowieso nur noch mit komplett externen Radiatoren realistisch. Am Gehäuse selbst dürfte man vermutlich nicht mehr, als 100-150W abführen können, es sei denn, man akzeptiert Wassertemperaturen, die mit einer 5 beginnen - womit wir wieder bei der HDD-Problematik wären)


----------



## Masterwana (26. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte ja nicht den kompletten PC passiv kühlen.
Mir ging es mehr um die "Leistungeinstufung" der Coras.
Wenn dann kommen die nur als Design zum triple. Hab aber grade noch mal nach gemessen, haate wohl falsche maße im Kopf.
Vier Cora auf dem Deckel => Zu wenig Leistung und kein Platz mehr für nen Radi
360er Radiator sieht auf dem Deckel verlohren aus.
360er Radi  + 2xCora auf dem Deckel passt nicht.

Momentane Überlegung: 420er Radi aber da gibts nur wenig auswahl


----------



## Monsterclock (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber bei den 420 gibts es gute einmal gutes PL, einmal Hammer Kühleistung (Magicool oder Black ICE)


----------



## UnnerveD (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls du Platz hast im Gehäuse, dann geht zB auch die Kombination 2er Dual Radiatoren oder eines Triple und eines Dual-Radis - was allemal ausreicht, um die Hardware zuverlässig und leise zu kühlen.

mfG


----------



## Masterwana (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Falls du Platz hast im Gehäuse, dann geht zB auch die Kombination 2er Dual Radiatoren oder eines Triple und eines Dual-Radis - was allemal ausreicht, um die Hardware zuverlässig und leise zu kühlen.
> 
> mfG



PLATZ!? 
Hier drin?: *Lian Li A05B* 
Nicht wirklich!!! 

Ich glaub der nen 420er passt nur aus Dach wenn ich ihn mit zwei 140er und einem 120er Lüfter betreibe.


----------



## gharbi_sam (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Masterwana

Wuerde denn bei dir nicht ein triple reichen ? Was hast du denn fuer hardware ? Digger hat schonmal einen triple aufs dach vom A05B verbaut, villeicht solltest du ihm mal fragen ob ein quad passt oder nicht link


----------



## Digger (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na nen quad auf dach wird wohl kaum gehen...

das case is 490 lang und nen 480er plus anschlüsse ... öööhm is auf jeden fall länger 




edit : aufn boden zwischen NT und rückwand passt auch noch nen dual  am besten slim


----------



## UnnerveD (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Masterwana schrieb:


> PLATZ!?
> Hier drin?: *Lian Li A05B*
> Nicht wirklich!!!



Joah, das ist schon ein bisschen eng, aber 'nen Slim Dual am Boden und evtl noch ein Triple auf Dach und dann passt das auch


----------



## Digger (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo noch nen 120 an heck und einen vorne statt dem festplattenkäfig.

dann noch ohne cd laufwerk und eine hdd und allet poasst


----------



## Masterwana (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> edit : aufn boden zwischen NT und rückwand passt auch noch nen dual  am besten slim



Coole Idee, aberwohin mit den Kabeln?

Wer redet den vom 480er? 

Ich meine nen 420er (3x140)!

Das Case ist ohne Front 46cm lang, 420 haben eine länge von 460 bis 480mm.
Könnte also den Radi grade soweit nach hinten verschieben das die Anschlüsse hinten über das Case hinweg gucken, die Schläuche kann ich neben dem I/O-Shield einführen.
Sollte der Radiator nicht weit genug nach hinten wandern Kann ich ja zur not noch auf 2x140er + 1x120er Lüfter wechseln. So hab ich noch mal 20mm Spielraum.


----------



## supercopa (30. November 2009)

*10% X-Mas-Rabattaktion im AC Shop !*

Vom *01.12.2009* bis einschließlich *31.12.2009* erhaltet Ihr auf alle Bestellungen 10% Rabatt auf den Warenwert.

[Ankündigung] OverclockingStation und A-C-Shop X-Mas-Rabattaktion! - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide


----------



## icecold (30. November 2009)

*AW: 10% X-Mas-Rabattaktion im AC Shop !*

Mist und ich habe erst vor einemMonat was Bestellt.


----------



## Digger (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahso nen 140er könnte eig gut gehen... wenn da nich der laufwerksschacht wär 
der is genau 14 breit.
dann wird das schon schwer da nen radi einzubauen.



edit, ach aufs dach... hmmm :is nich mehr so mein fall


----------



## Masterwana (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für das geld eines 420er könnte ich zwar nen MoRa nehmen, aba das ist halt nicht mein Fall 

btw:
Was macht eigendlich deins? Lang nichts mehr davon gehört.


----------



## Digger (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hihi, das wird grade gegen ein neues a05 ausgetauscht welches dann ordentlich gemoddet wird und dann gepulvert. dann wird eingebaut und fertig.

@ mora, ich hab ja inzwischen nen evo dran, und ich muss sagen der gefällt mir wirklich sehr  passt von der größe perfekt, schließt mit der oberkante ab ...


----------



## gharbi_sam (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Digger

Davon steht aber nix in deinem tagebuch, oder irre ich mich da ?

Was heisst hier "ordentlich gemoddet" ? Was gefaellt dir ein dein jetziges gehause denn nicht ?


----------



## Xandrus (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Masterwana Beim 420er musst du aber aufpassen welchen du nimmst! Der BlackIce SR1 ist breiter als ein Laufwerksschacht! Ich musste dadurch meine Laufwerksschächte im LianLi ein wenig zertören sagen wir es so^^ Ka ob du dazu bereit bist...


----------



## Digger (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> @ Digger
> 
> Davon steht aber nix in deinem tagebuch, oder irre ich mich da ?
> 
> Was heisst hier "ordentlich gemoddet" ? Was gefaellt dir ein dein jetziges gehause denn nicht ?


ne ich glaub ich wollte immer mal wieder posten hab es aber noch nich gemacht xD

ähm naja ordentlich heißt, so wie es endgültig werden soll damit es gepulvert werden kann. das jetzige hat einige löcher über  und besitzt noch dämmmatten. 
(mein vater bekommt dann das case, da is der innenraum egal )

mir gefält mein case ja  deswegen wird es ja ein neues A05  
btw hab nen gutschein da kostet das case nur noch 25€


----------



## gharbi_sam (30. November 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> btw hab nen gutschein da kostet das case nur noch 25€



Du glueckspilz  !

Hast du den evo genommen weil er farblich zu deinem case passt ?

Irgendwie gefaellt mir der MoRa vom optik her besser, obwohl er nicht so gut zu meinem V2010 passt , die beide sollen doch ungefaehr die gleiche kuehlleistung haben oder ?


----------



## Masterwana (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> hihi, das wird grade gegen ein neues a05 ausgetauscht welches dann ordentlich gemoddet wird und dann gepulvert. dann wird eingebaut und fertig.
> 
> @ mora, ich hab ja inzwischen nen evo dran, und ich muss sagen der gefällt mir wirklich sehr  passt von der größe perfekt, schließt mit der oberkante ab ...


*
Lian Li:* Da in meins am WE nen neues mainboard einziehen will, muss eh erst mal alles raus. werd mich bei der gelegenheit auch vom festplattenkäfig verabschieden und ein paar sachen die die Kabelführung vereinfachen begrüßen. 
*
MoRa:* ich weiß ja nicht. aba was ist wenn ich aufrüste? 



Xandrus schrieb:


> @Masterwana Beim 420er musst du aber aufpassen welchen du nimmst! Der BlackIce SR1 ist breiter als ein Laufwerksschacht! Ich musste dadurch meine Laufwerksschächte im LianLi ein wenig zertören sagen wir es so^^ Ka ob du dazu bereit bist...



Wenn dann kommt er aufs Dach. Weil... Größer als das Case selber!


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Du glueckspilz  !
> 
> Hast du den evo genommen weil er farblich zu deinem case passt ?


jups und weil die maße besser passen.
btw eig gefällt er mit allgemein besser 



> Irgendwie gefaellt mir der MoRa vom optik her besser


naja kommt auchj drauf an wo es passt  zum "hinstellen" neben das case würde ich auch den bevorzugen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2009)

*2. Agb*

Hi!

Ich habe ja meine Wakü noch nicht; hatte da ja 'gewisse' Verzögerungen.

Da mal eine Frage:
Ich baue meinen Mora 2 Pro extern an und überlege, an den noch einen zweiten AGB zu hängen, so dass ich da einfacher die Wakü - vor allem den Mora - befüllen und entlüften kann.

Die Reihenfolge im Kreislauf wird vsl. so (ohne Durchflussmesser und so):


Pumpe
Kühler
CPU
Mainboard (3*)
Aquadrive
Grafikkarte
 
Schnellkupplung
Mora 2 Pro
AGB 1 (oben am Mora) mit Fillport oder so; eben 'ne Möglichkeit zu befüllen
Schnellkupplung
AGB 2
Pumpe

Nun sehe ich da aber ein Problem auf mich zukommen:
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll ja das Wasser normalerweise vom AGB drucklos in die Pumpe laufen.
Das geht aber bei meiner Anordnung nicht; daher vor der Pumpe der 'eigentliche' AGB.Anmerkung: Elektriker, Fachrichtung Klimaanlagensteuerung: die AGB's, die ich kenne, hatten immer eine Be-/Entlüftung, waren also offen.​Kann da der AGB am Mora nicht evtl. zu Problemen führen, bsp. dass das Wasser unnötig verwirbelt wird und Luft reinkommt, Wasser aus dem AGB 'rausläuft oder so?
Oder sind die Dinger völlig dicht, so dass da nix passieren kann?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Theoretisch ist es egal, wo der AGB sitzt. Nur zum Befüllen ist es wesentlich einfacher, da beim Starten der Pumpe sonst die Pumpe Gefahr läuft, trocken zu laufen oder dass die Kühlflüssigkeit gar nicht bis zur Pumpe kommt. Somit baut man meistens den AGB vor die Pumpe, dass man ihn befüllen kann, die Pumpe kurz startet, so dass der AGB fast leer ist und das Gleiche wiederholt, bis das System mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt ist. Einen weiteren AGB Außen macht eigentlich nur Sinn zum Nachfüllen, was aber nicht so oft der Fall sein sollte, da das System ja dicht sein sollte.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


DaxTrose schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist es egal, wo der AGB sitzt. Nur zum Befüllen ist es wesentlich einfacher, da beim Starten der Pumpe sonst die Pumpe Gefahr läuft, trocken zu laufen oder dass die Kühlflüssigkeit gar nicht bis zur Pumpe kommt.


Stimmt - wenn ich mich recht entsinne, darf die Laing _gar nicht_ trocken laufen.
Von daher kommt ja direkt über die Laing ein AGB.
Da ich aber zwischen Rechner und Radi zwangsläufig nochmal 'nen 'tiefsten Punkt' habe, dachte ich mir, am Radi auch eine Füllmöglichkeit - der Einfachheit halber mit AGB - zu schaffen.

Auch möchte ich aus zwei Gründen lieber am Radi füllen, als im Rechner:


wenn was daneben geht, trifft's den Teppich, nicht den Rechner
Ich kenne mich: es _geht _was daneben......
ich möchte für den Fillport ungern ein Loch in den Deckel machen.
Daher der Gedanke, am Radi zu füllen.
Entlüftungen werden an den beiden höchsten Punkten geschaffen:


oben am Radi
hinten oben am Rechner, wo - oberhalb des CPU-Kühlers - die Durchführung ist.
Eintwässerungen an beiden 'tiefsten Punkten':


die Schnellkupplung in der Nähe vom Mora 2
am Ausgang der Pumpe; die steht ganz unten im Rechner
Jeweils mit T-Stück, und Kugelhahn zum Entwässern, T-Stück und Fillport bzw. AGB zum Füllen.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## bundymania (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, der bekannte Shop *Highflow* in den Niederlanden bietet heute und morgen die Möglichkeit auch für deutsche Kunden, die Waren versandkostenfrei zu bekommen - lohnt sich, wenn man bedenkt, das dort sonst ca. 10 € ausgerufen werden und er Sachen hat, die es manchmal in den dt. Shops nicht gibt bzw. vorrätig sind -> Bitspower matt black fittings, Swiftech und Koolance Artikel, Thermochill Radis etc.

Also schaut mal rein:

HighFlow Computer Cooling Shop - Uw shop voor PC waterkoeling, luchtkoeling, modding, behuizingen en gaming!


Folgende Message habe ich per Mail erhalten:

_"Today and tomorrow we got special offer, also for our customers in Germany:
Free Shipping costs!

Just fill in this couponcode in the checkoutpage: sinterklaas2009 and you will get free shipping costs"_


Also einfach das Wort *sinterklaas2009* beim Bestellvorgang eingeben


Ich habe dort schon mehrfach bestellt und bisher immer via Paypal bezahlt. Die Lieferung war in 3-5 Tagen hier !


Bei Fragen wendet euch an: freddy@highflow.nl


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
kennt jemand von euch schon tests zu der neuen Magicool Serie der 140 Radis? (oder hat selbst welche gemacht @Bundy  )


----------



## bundymania (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich   Ausser den Singleradis f. 140mm Lüfter habe ich sämtliche neuen Radis für diese Lüftergröße getestet - Review folgt in Kürze


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind ziemlich gut. Bei mir liegt der Magicool SLim Triple schon seit 4 Wochen, aber mir fehlen die Vergleichsprodukte.


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Natürlich   Ausser den Singleradis f. 140mm Lüfter habe ich sämtliche neuen Radis für diese Lüftergröße getestet - Review folgt in Kürze



Das is ne Aussage auf die ich gehofft hab, freue mich schon drauf 



Madz schrieb:


> Die sind ziemlich gut. Bei mir liegt der Magicool SLim Triple schon seit 4 Wochen, aber mir fehlen die Vergleichsprodukte.



Hört sich gut an.


----------



## bundymania (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Preis sind die Magicools TOP, da kann man nix sagen, auch wenn ab und zu mal nen Lüftergewinde bei den Dingern im A..... ist 

@madz: wie kommt´s, AT hat doch alle vorrätig ausser den SR1 ?!


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich warte noch auf zwei Produkte anderer Hersteller.


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquacomputer bringt neue Radiatorserie. Die technischen Details sind schonmal interessant.



Einsatz von 120mm und 140mm Lüftern möglich
Rohrradiator (deshalb wahrscheinlich kleiner Durchflusswiderstand)
komplett in Deutschland geplant, entwickelt und produziert
auf beiden Seiten Aus/Einlässe
Radiator leicht stapelbar

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bekomme ich davon ein Testsample.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rico teasert auch mal wieder, also vielleicht gibt es in einem Jahr auch neue Radis von Watercool.
http://www.watercool.de/_forum/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=4017


----------



## Madz (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu weiss ich schon mehr. Details gibt es bald.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Bald" nach üblicher Forumsdiskussion oder "Bald" im Watercool-Sinne?
(und kann ich mir Hoffnungen auf einen Rohrradiator mit maximal 3cm Dicke machen?)


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rico sagte noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## Xandrus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind doch aber mehr als 3 cm dick oder nicht?


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermutlich.


Shoggy schickt mir übrigens einen der neuen Radis.


----------



## Skaos (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na dann darf man ja mal gespannt auf die Tests sein.. 

Die von Aquacomputer scheinen aber auch recht interessant zu werden, aber meine Hoffnung auf einen neuen 1800 werden wohl in der Serie nicht berücksichtigt werden fürchte ich


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke in 3-4 Wochen hab ich den Test fertig. Dazwischen liegt nämlich mein Urlaub und noch ein paar andere Tests.


----------



## Skaos (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denk ma den Urlaub hast du dir sicher auch verdient.. 

aber andre Tests?? Bitte nich wieder solche Brocken hinwerfen und uns dann dumm sterben lassen


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier liegen noch 2 HDDS, die ich testen muss. Dumm nur, daß mir in den letzten Tagen 3 Stk abgekratzt sind und ich die neuen jetzt als Ausweichlager nutzen muss.

Ergo kann ich die Schreibtests nicht machen. (Platte muss dazu leer sein) Darüber könnte ich mich tot ärgern.


----------



## Skaos (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dachte schon hast was neues für die WaKü da, aber mit den Platten, das is natürlich echt nich fein .. wobei son Massensterben von HDDs ja auch etwas ungewöhnlich is.. 

falls bei den neuen ne 2TB Platte bei is, die dann demnächst nich mehr benötigt wird bitte Bescheid sagen 

So und glei gibts wieder zurecht auf de Mütze von den Mods, ich drifte schon wieder ab..


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, Wakü Zeugs hab ich momentan nur den Raditest in Planung. Seit Monaten. Die Hersteller kamen einfach nicht mit dem Liefern nach. Hier sind immer noch nicht alle Samples.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Rico sagte noch dieses Jahr.



Der hat mir auch mal nen x1950pro AGP und nen HD3850 Kühler versprochen, eine So478 Retention-Halterung für den 2.0 oder 2.5, hat die Entwicklung neuer GPU-X Platten nie eingestellt und wann erscheint nochmal das TCC?

Ich deute das also mal als ein "Watercool-"Bald"" und lehne mich entspannt zurück.
(wobei die Jungs ja Fortschritte machen, dass muss man ihnen lassen. Die "nächste Woche"-Angaben haben sie in letzter Zeit oft nur um 100% überzogen  )


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Skaos der 1800er war ja auch Großkundenauftrag.


----------



## Skaos (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Skaos der 1800er war ja auch Großkundenauftrag.



Schade eigentlich, dabei reicht mir doch ein einzelner, nagut zwei würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## Xyrian (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend Leute... Ich mal wieder 

Ich hab einenThermochill PA120.1 in der Bucht geangelt, und in dem Test im Link steht, dass der 3/8" Anschlüsse braucht. Was bedeutet das? G1/4"er krieg ich dann nicht drauf, oder? 

Xyrian


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3/8 ist größer als 1/4, also drauf bekommst du "normale" Anschlüsse schon, aber ohne Adapter werden die einfach durch das Gewinde fallen  .


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1/4 ist das was am weitesten verbreitet ist


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den alten TC würde ich, allein wegen der Lüfterabstände, nicht nehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ole:
Sehr intelligenter Einwand, aber leider völlig an der Fragestellung vorbei. 
@Madz:
 Nicht viel besser, er hat ihn schließlich schon gekauft  .


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Xyrian Du brauchst zwei solcher Adapter + Anschlüsse.

*EDIT:*


Madz schrieb:


> Den alten TC würde ich, allein wegen der Lüfterabstände, nicht nehmen.


bei einem Single Radi sind die ehh gleich. ,)


----------



## Xyrian (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 3/8 ist größer als 1/4, also drauf bekommst du "normale" Anschlüsse schon, aber ohne Adapter werden die einfach durch das Gewinde fallen  .


Gnaaaa, das war ja klar... Also brauch ich da 3/8" Anschlüsse für, sowas hier zum Beispiel?

Edit: Das ist perfekt! Danke an euch 

Edit²: Macht nichts wenn er nix taugt, ich hab nur 3€ bezahlt 


Xyrian


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

LOL? 3€ für nen TC? Ist ja so geil, wie das Silentstar Dual für 2,50€. (hab ich geschossen)


----------



## Masterwana (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

macht ruhig weiter so, und ich kauf meine wakü bei ebay!


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja n ek supreme fürn euro oder n black ice auch fürn euro^^


----------



## Masterwana (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nen EK würde mir erst mal reichen. 
aber beim Radi hab ich eigendlich was größeres geplant.


----------



## Nucleus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute!

Ich hole mir im Januar nen Mora 2 pro.

Allerdings habe ich und werde erstmal kein Aquaero.

Jetzt ist die Frage wie ich die Lüfter am Besten schalten soll.

In meinem Gehäuse sind drei 120er und ein 92er S-Flex, und auf den Mora kommen 9 YL.
Ich habe ein Kaze Server - Lüftersteuerung mit 4 Kanälen.

Wie würdet Ihr das anstellen?


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquaero holen^^
ich kenn jetzt keine alternative die gut ist


----------



## Skaos (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als ich mir auch einen Mora zulegen wollte stand ich vor dem gleichen Prob, hatte schon einen Kaze Master und dachte drüber nach was da am besten wäre um alles zu steuern.. letztendlich hätte ich mich übergangsweise für einen zweitens Kaze Master entschieden, bei dir dann wohl Kaze Server.. ich hatte aber auch vor mir dann in naher Zukunft ein Aquaero zu holen, wegen Powerboost,Laing steuern und so 

letztendlich fällt mir aber keine einzelne Lüftersteuerung ein, die alle Lüfter angeschlossen und versorgt bekommt.. wie viel schafft der Aquaero mit PB eigentlich?


----------



## Nip (11. Dezember 2009)

Bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe
*Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel für Laing DDC-Pumpen* 
                                                                                Habe mir dieses Kabel, nach Vorschlägen im Forum,gekauft !

Wie bzw. Wo schließe ich das Kabel nun an ???habe das Aquaero 4.00 Artikel 70138

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe kann ich damit die Pumpe steuern bzw. regeln.

Die Anschlüsse sind trotz allem verwirrend.

Bei Aqua-tuning findet man das Teil unter Artikel  52124

Danke im voraus !



Skaos schrieb:


> Als ich mir auch einen Mora zulegen wollte stand ich vor dem gleichen Prob, hatte schon einen Kaze Master und dachte drüber nach was da am besten wäre um alles zu steuern.. letztendlich hätte ich mich übergangsweise für einen zweitens Kaze Master entschieden, bei dir dann wohl Kaze Server.. ich hatte aber auch vor mir dann in naher Zukunft ein Aquaero zu holen, wegen Powerboost,Laing steuern und so
> 
> letztendlich fällt mir aber keine einzelne Lüftersteuerung ein, die alle Lüfter angeschlossen und versorgt bekommt.. wie viel schafft der Aquaero mit PB eigentlich?



Laut Beschreibung pro Fan-Anschluß max. 10 W und insgesamt max. 30 W
Mit meinem Mora (9 Lüfter+ 2 Gehäuselüfter) kommt das Aquaero gut klar !


----------



## Skaos (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir 
.. also abhängig von den Lüftern wäre wohl dann auch ein Aquaero ziemlich eng bemessen wenn du auch die internen darüber steuern möchtest, zumal auch die Drehzahlen dann nicht so fein auf jeden Lüfter einzeln abgestimmt werden können, schließlich brauchts ja bei den meisten Lüftern schon 3 Kanäle für den Mora, wenn du einen PB nutzt hat sich das ganze dann erst recht minimiert, bleibt also wirklich nur die Variante eines zweiten Kaze Servers in meinen Augen.

Zu deinem Prob:
Nimmt man nicht einfach eine, den ersten?, Steckplat, an den Sonst die Lüfter gesteckt werden, das Kabel sollte doch 3 Enden haben, 1x Stromanschluss der Laing, 1x Tachosignal der Laing und 1x Stecker zum Anschluss ans Aquaero.. ich hab das Teil selbst leider nicht in Benutzung, jedoch die Anleitungen stehts so verstanden, dass ein Lüftersteckplatz (des Aquaero inkl. Powerboost) für das Anschlusskabel benötigt wird.


----------



## Nip (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für Deine Antwort.Werde wohl mal ein bisschen experimentieren müssen!

Ich habe den Mora an 2 Fan-Anschlüssen (ein Lüfter hat bei mir 0,7 W)
Obwohl es auch an einem Anschluß funktionieren sollte !?
Also wären noch genug Reserven für Gehäuselüfter. (Y-Kabel o. Mehrfachverteiler)


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Als ich mir auch einen Mora zulegen wollte stand ich vor dem gleichen Prob, hatte schon einen Kaze Master und dachte drüber nach was da am besten wäre um alles zu steuern.. letztendlich hätte ich mich übergangsweise für einen zweitens Kaze Master entschieden, bei dir dann wohl Kaze Server.. ich hatte aber auch vor mir dann in naher Zukunft ein Aquaero zu holen, wegen Powerboost,Laing steuern und so
> 
> letztendlich fällt mir aber keine einzelne Lüftersteuerung ein, die alle Lüfter angeschlossen und versorgt bekommt.. wie viel schafft der Aquaero mit PB eigentlich?





Nip schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe
> *Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel für Laing DDC-Pumpen*
> Habe mir dieses Kabel, nach Vorschlägen im Forum,gekauft !
> 
> ...


An LÜfterkanal1. Ja, kannst du. Aber NUR, wenn dein Aquaero den Power Booster hat.

Das muss dann so aussehen:

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Das Aquaero VFD – mehr als eine Lüftersteuerung



Nip schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung pro Fan-Anschluß max. 10 W und insgesamt max. 30 W
> Mit meinem Mora (9 Lüfter+ 2 Gehäuselüfter) kommt das Aquaero gut klar !


Mit Power Booster am ersten Kanal 25W, sonst auf jedem Kanal 15w. Aber maximal 45w gesamt.


----------



## Nip (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke ! 
Hat mir geholfen !


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, wenn du keinen Power Booster an dem Aquaero hast, wirst du es durch die Laing zerstören.


----------



## Nucleus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie findet Ihr die Lösung? :

Die 4 S-Flex im Gehäuse werden mit 7 V gedrosselt und kommen an einen der vier Kanäle.

Dann werden die 9 auf dem Mora zu 3*3 zusammengefasst und belegen somit die restlichen 3 Kanäle.

So könnte ich immer noch alle Lüfter steuern ohne extra Geld ausgeben zu müssen.

Da ich eine Aquastream XT Ultra habe brauche ich ein Aquaero nicht wirklich - und nur zum Steuern der Lüfter ist mir das Teil zu teuer.


----------



## Skaos (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wenn du eh die Ultra Version hast würd ich einfach mal deren Lüftersteuerung nutzen 

Ansonsten geht deine Lösung sicher auch, aber mir wäre es zu heikel mit 4 Lüftern auf einem Kanal, 3 gehen sicher problemlos, aber bei 4 bist zu schnell drüber über der Leistungsgrenze (du musst nur einma ans Rädchen kommen und die 7V Drosselung is weg , das wäre mir nix.. Ich würde lieber welche mit über die Pumpe steuern, so kannst die im Gehäuse feiner und unabhängiger abstimmen


----------



## Nucleus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha - das ist natürlich keine schlechte Idee 

Was hält die Lüftersteuerung der Pumpe denn aus?


----------



## Skaos (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also laut Produktbeschreibung bei AT:



> Lüftersteuerung integriert. Intelligenter Regler für super leisen Betrieb Ihres Systems.
> Sie wollen ein hochleistungsfähiges Kühlsystem mit einem der besten Regelmechanismen der Welt ? Dann ist die aquastream XT die perfekte Lösung. Der integrierte hoch komplexe PID Regler arbeitet für Sie unbemerkt im Mikroprozessor und hat dabei nur ein Ziel: Ihren Rechner auf die von Ihnen gewünschten Temperatur zu kühlen und dabei so leise wie nur irgendwie möglich Ihre Lüfter zu betreiben. Dies alles wird mit einem mathematischen Reglermodell berechnet das über 1000mal pro Sekunde neu die dazu nötige Lüfterdrehzahl Ihres Lüfters berechnet, misst und den Lüfterausgang neu einstellt. Natürlich ohne brummende PWM wird eine hochgenaue analoge Ausgangsspannung zur Verfügung gestellt. Dabei werden auch nötige Anlaufgeschwindigkeiten Ihres Lüfters berücksichtigt und automatisch durch den Regler ausgeführt.
> Sie wollen mehr Einfluss? Dann sind Sie hier richtig bedient. Alle Reglereinstellungen können komplex von Ihnen beeinflusst werden oder aber durch vorkonfigurierte Presets schnell gewählt werden. Geregelt werden kann nach der intern gemessenen Wassertemperatur, der externen Temperatur oder nach manuellen Vorgaben.
> Natürlich wird im Falle eines Ausfalls des Lüfters auch ein Alarmsignal ausgegeben.
> ...





.. is jetzt nich die Wucht, aber sollte dir erstma weiterhelfen denk ich


----------



## GoZoU (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube offiziell hält die Steuerung der AS XT 5 Watt aus, inoffiziell ein bis zwei Watt mehr. Das hier sollte interessant für dich sein . Verstärkerplatine "poweramp" für aquaero und aquastream XT - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nucleus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jau, das sollte gehen.

Wie schließe ich denn vier Lüfter am Geschicktesten zusammen?

Kann man dafür einfach drei Y-Kabel nehmen oder gibts da noch ne andere Lösung, bei der nicht gelötet werden muss?

*--Edit--*

Verträgt das Teil dann überhaupt 4 Lüfter (3 120er, 1 92er - alle S-Flex)?
Ich habe von Leistungen und Widerständen leider nicht viel Ahnung... 
Wenn nicht, spare ich mir das Geld für den Power-Dingens und lasse den 92er eben einfach per Adapter permanent auf 5 oder 7V laufen.


----------



## Skaos (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Öhm was genau ist jetzt dein Vorhaben??

ich denke mal wenn du die S-Flex vom Mora zu je 3 Stück zusammenfasst und diese dann an den Kaze Server anschließt solltest du damit nicht schlecht fahren.. dann hast du da also noch einen Platz für nen Internen frei und kannst die anderen 3 internen gemütlich über die Pumpe regeln, da brauchst du auch keine Verstärker oder sowas dazu zukaufen 

Oder wie dachtest du dir das jetzt, wie gesagt hab deinen Gedankengang nicht so ganz nachvollziehen können


----------



## Nucleus (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Öhm was genau ist jetzt dein Vorhaben??



Im Prinzip hast Du es erfasst.



Skaos schrieb:


> ich denke mal wenn du die S-Flex vom Mora zu je 3 Stück zusammenfasst und diese dann an den Kaze Server anschließt solltest du damit nicht schlecht fahren.. dann hast du da also noch einen Platz für nen Internen frei und kannst die anderen 3 internen gemütlich über die Pumpe regeln, da brauchst du auch keine Verstärker oder sowas dazu zukaufen



Jo, richtig.
Dann regel ich einfach den lauten 92er am Kaze Master alleine am vierten Kanal.

Hab' vergessen, dass ich ja einen über habe


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du schon eine Ultra hast, kauf dir das Power Amp! Damit kannst du eine ganze Armada Lüfter steuern.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand dieses Ding zuordnen?
Doppelpumpe mit 500ml Reservoir SilverStone hochwertig bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 14.12.09 00:12:24 MEZ)
Sieht irgendwie interessant aus, ist mir aber absolut unbekannt und Google findet auf die schnelle auch nichts passendes.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boh, noch nie gesehen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie das  Teil aussieht stammt es aus dem Silverstone Tundra TD01. Zu den Technischen Daten hab ich keinen Plan.
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Externe Wasserkühlungen » Silverstone SST-TD01B Tundra Wasserkühlung External - black


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol ich hab da gestern drauf geboten.ist aus ner silverxtone tundra.
aber weiß jemand,was das fürne leistungen hat?


----------



## Masterwana (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da mal zwei Fragen an euch:

1. Wie bekomme ich mein, zukünftiges, Wasser schwarz? 
Taugt das Zeug hier was? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Eco-Earth Phantom Black 944ml (32oz) 30146

2. Wie stark unterscheiden sich beim Watercool Heatkiller *Rev.2* und *Rev.3*?
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das bei der Rev.3 die Anschlüsse weiter auseinander stehen wie bei der Rev.2. Was aber bei PS-Tüllen nicht "soo" ins Gewicht fällt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was du meinst, ist die erste zweite Charge der rev.3, da wurden die Abstände erhöht.
Zwischen dem Heaktiller 2.0 und dem 3.0 liegen Welten in der Kühlleistung, n halbes Jahrzehnt Entwicklung und mehrere 100g Kupfer 
Nicht mal die Wasserführung ist die gleiche. (da entspricht der Aufbau des 3.0 dem des 2.5, er ist aber immer noch deutlich größer und hat eine feinere Struktur)


----------



## Masterwana (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Rev.2 von nem bekannten angeboten bekommen (10€), lohnt sich das (fürs erste)?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich nicht mehr nehmen. Dann lieber den Heatkiller 3.0 LC. Wie gesagt, dazwischen liegen 5 Jahre Entwicklung.


----------



## Nugget100 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möchte auch hier mal was zu Wasserkühlungen loswerden. 

In heutiger Zeit immer Hitziger werdenen Prozessoren , GPU`s ,etc. macht es immer mehr sinn sich einern Kauf einer WaKü zu überlegen. In den frühen Anfangszeiten der 90er Jahre des vorherigen Jahrunderts wurde noch mit Kupferblech ,Siliokonschläuchen, Wasserpumpen aus der Aquaristik ,Kabelbindern und massig Silikon (Dichmittel) gearbeitet. Da nichts großes zum Übertakten vorhanden war wurden oftmals auch Celerons genommen und diese bis zum Abrauchen "gequält" . Diesen allen Pionieren aus jener Zeit verdanken wir das sich die WaKü heute so durchgesetzt hat und überhaupt bekannt ist. Ich hab auch noch eine WaKü aus den Anfängen die ich aber bis heute immer nur auf GPU und/oder CPU Adaptern Erneuern musste und der aufwand bzw. die kosten im Überblick zu haben so relativiert sich eine gut und für die Zukunft Dimensionerte WaKü spätestens beim ersten PC oder Prozessorwechsel . Denn für eine CPU eine Adpatierung z.B. bei Aqua Computer kostet dann soviel wie ein guter Luftkühler. Die restlichen Komponenten muss man sich da nicht neu kaufen da ja schon vorhanden und entsprechend dimensioniert. Meine Alte WaKü Kühlt heute einen kleinen selbst zusammengestrickten Server mit 4 CPU`s  und einen zweiten Pc mit einem Prozessor der allzugut bekannt ist ein "Hitzkopf" zu sein (AMD XP 3200+) .Durch die WaKü konnte ich meine Geräuschkulisse im Arbeitszimmer deutlich reduzieren ,ohne mich großartig anstrengen zu müssen. Der Leistungsverbrauch ist auch so niedrig das man damit auch Strom Sparen kann. Die Stromrechnung freut es am ende des Jahres .
Wichtige Komponenten kann man nach Erstanschaffung immer wieder austauschen und erweitern ,sofern man es braucht oder Will. 
Was ich damit auch aufzeigen möchte ist das eine Erstanschaffung einer gut dimensionierten WaKü Inkl. Vorrausplanung für die Zukünftigen  Leistungsreserven am Anfang richtig Kostenintensiv ist. Aber Rechnet man dann die Dauer oder Nutzung der WaKü  gegen oder mit und verteil so die Kosten auf diese Zeit ist die WaKü im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung billiger. 

 Was ich aber immer wieder traurig finde ist das viele Anwender Ihre WaKü zu knapp Berechnen und Dimensionieren. Mag es Kosteneinsparung sein  oder Unwissenheit .Spätestens nachdem man auf einen anderne PC Gewechselt ist kommt der große Lichtblitz . Daher immer ausreichend Dimensionieren und überlegen und ein Kauf sollte auch darüber Hinaus Wohlüberlegt sein. Mein Favorit für WaK ist Aqua-Computer. Selbst wenn die nicht gerade zu den billigsten gehören, so produzieren die zu 100% keinen Schrott und die Teile sehen auch gut dabei aus ,sind  auf langlebigkeit getrimmt oder ausgelegt und Preislich Akzeptabel.


----------



## Skaos (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey vielen Dank für deinen Ausflug in die Wakü Pionierzeit, schön zu lesen dein Text, aber mir fielen irgendwie unstimmige Dinge auf.. 



> Ich hab auch noch eine WaKü aus den Anfängen die ich aber bis heute immer nur auf GPU und/oder CPU Adaptern Erneuern musste und der aufwand bzw. die kosten im Überblick zu haben so relativiert sich eine gut und für die Zukunft Dimensionerte WaKü spätestens beim ersten PC oder Prozessorwechsel . Denn für eine CPU eine Adpatierung z.B. bei Aqua Computer kostet dann soviel wie ein guter Luftkühler.



soweit geh ich mit und stimm dir durchaus zu, aber:



> Was ich damit auch aufzeigen möchte ist das eine Erstanschaffung einer gut dimensionierten WaKü Inkl. Vorrausplanung für die Zukünftigen Leistungsreserven am Anfang richtig Kostenintensiv ist. Aber Rechnet man dann die Dauer oder Nutzung der WaKü gegen oder mit und verteil so die Kosten auf diese Zeit ist die WaKü im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung billiger.



wieso widersprichst du dir hier komplett? Du wirst mit einer guten Wakü preislich nie in den Bereich einer guten Lukü kommen, selbst der gute aber günstige Heatkiller LC kostet 30€ in der Preisklasse bekommt man schon brauchbare Kühler wie den Mugen 2 etc.
Ich mein versteh mich nich falsch, ich hab selber ne Wakü und bin absolut überzeugt davon (wegen vielen Vorteilen, zu denen der Preis aber sicher nicht gehört), aber deinen zweiten Gedanken kann ich nicht so ganz mitgehen 
Ansonsten wie gesagt schöner, nostalgischer Ausflug


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Mein Favorit für WaK ist Aqua-Computer. Selbst wenn die nicht gerade zu den billigsten gehören, so produzieren die zu 100% keinen Schrott und die Teile sehen auch gut dabei aus ,sind auf langlebigkeit getrimmt oder ausgelegt und Preislich Akzeptabel.


Einer meiner Favs auch. Kühler von Anfi-TEc (Board) und Watercool (Board, CPU), Pumpe COn aquacomputer oder Laing, Steuerung von Aquacomputer und auch bald der Radi.

Ingesamt kaufe ich am liebsten deutsche Firmen.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Ingesamt kaufe ich am liebsten deutsche Firmen.



Da hat Madz aber ein teures neues Hobby


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nun ich muss sagen ek ist ja auch nicht schlecht und ich hab alles von ek bis jetzt und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Digger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Da hat Madz aber ein teures neues Hobby


na aber nich nur madz, wohl jeder der hier eine wakü hat, hat ein äußerst teures hobby


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit ek bin ich ein paarmal schon schön auf der  gelandet. Deswegen meide ich sie.



> ole88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hmm das stimmt natürlich ich hab mir mal angeschaut was du als high end wakü bezeichnest bzw. empfiehlst, ich würde z.b. nie mehr so einen plexi glas agb nehmen, hab schlechte erfahrungen damit machen dürfen, und ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das z.b. EK wirklich sehr zuverlässig schnell und kundenfreundlich arbeitet, hab n paar kleinigkeiten gehabt die schnell erledigt wurden.
> ...



Plexiglas und gerissen? Hast du WaterWetter eingesetzt? Oder Werkzeug beim festziehen benuzt?


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öhm ne ich hab denn ganz normal drin hängen gehabt und so nach einem monat waren die ersten risse zu sehen im zweiten monat waren dann noch mehr risse drin und ich denk wenn ich länger gewartet hätte wäre der sicher gerisen so das er wasseraustritt hätte, waterwetter sagt mir grad nix, werkzeug auch nicht.

warum was war mit ek?


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zubehör fehlte, Schrauben waren von so mieser Quali, daß sie wertlos waren, Gewinde schief geschnitten, nicht entgratet und bei einem Mainboardkühler hat sogar ein Gewinde ganz gefehlt.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

autsch, dann haste wirklich was mieses erlebt ich hab dagegen wirklich nur positive erfahrung gehabt, sogar kostenlos eine neue scheibe für meinen agb weil der schief geschnitten war. von daher bin ich echt zufrieden mit denen. hast du denn denn neuen ek supreme schon getestet?

wenn ich so eine empfehlung wie bei dem grad schreib passt die doch genauso


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> hast du denn denn neuen ek supreme schon getestet?


Nein, noch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> sogar kostenlos eine neue scheibe für meinen agb weil der schief geschnitten war.


Anderen Herstellern passiert das einfach von vorne herein nicht.

Bei meinem ersten GPU Kühler, gekauft kurz nachdem EK nach D-Land kam, war auch noch alles prima. Der später gekaufte AGB und Supreme dagegen reichen mir zwar noch, sind in der Verarbeitungsqualität(Acetal Fransen; nur mit Gewalt sitzende Mountingplate)aber nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm, da hab ich wirklich andere erfahrung gemacht habe ja zweimal gpu und einmal cpu und einmal agb von EK und wirklich zufrieden.

madz hast du nochmal geschaut? also für silent systeme würd ich ja generell denn neuen phobya triple empfehlen oder?

wäre schön wenn du denn neuen supreme testest da ich nicht so ein testsystem habe wie du nur mein normales system, würde halt gerne wissen mit welchem aktuellen cpu kühler der vergleichbar ist bzw. ebenbürtig


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal hab ich noch die Radis zu testen (wenn sie denn endlich mal alle da sind). 


Welchen Radi man für welches System nimmt, (Größe), muss man individuell entscheiden. Prinzipiell würde ich für ein aktuelels Silent System aber den Magicool Slim 420 oder den Black ICe Sr-1 nehmen.

Vielleicht ändert sich dies nach dem Test des Airplex Revolution.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ich muss sagen ich hab von anfang an einen black ice triple und im vergleich zum phobya kühlt der schlechter


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, weil die noch auf sehr schnelle Lüfter optimiert sind. Die SR Serie ist das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt wohl, was nimmst du denn zum testen? bzw. wie sieht dein testaufbau aus? weil mich würde es schon reizen denn ek mal zu testen und so nen testbericht zu machen


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du ein Aquaero, DFM und Wassertemperatursensoren?


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquaero noch nicht, nen durchflussding kann man ja noch kaufen und die aquastream ultra hat ja n temp sensor oder?


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Hab da mal zwei Fragen an euch:
> 
> 1. Wie bekomme ich mein, zukünftiges, Wasser schwarz?
> Taugt das Zeug hier was? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Eco-Earth Phantom Black 944ml (32oz) 30146



Ich kann Dir das Feser One Cooling Fluid empfehlen. Ich habe es jetzt schon über einem Jahr im Einsatz und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Ausflockungen. Benutze das Orange und AcidGreen. Das Schwarz soll unter UV sehr dunkelblau leuchten und ohne sehr schwarz sein.
Feser One Fluid - UV Black 1L - A-C-Shop


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch ein sehr genaues (kein billiges) Raumthermometer? Es muss schon ein Besseres sein, dass schnell reagiert.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das hab ich


----------



## Madz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, dann musst du sicher stellen, dass die Raumtemperatur und die Lüfterdrehzahl konstant ist. Jetzt lässt du 30-45 min Prime laufen, und zeichnest dabei zum Schluss die Werte auf.

Dann montierst du den Kühler nochmal neu, misst wieder unter Prime. Dies wiederholst du 4-5 mal und nimmst von allen Werten den Mittelwert.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn ich 40grad cpu temp hatte 38grad gpu ist dann der mittelwert 30grad? das mit dem mittelwert versteh ich grade nicht


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn folgende CPU temps hattest: 61, 55, 50, 65, 62 macht zusammen 293 geteilt durch 5= 58,6°.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

asooo das meinst du, und wenn die beiden gpus mit im system sind geht das dann auch? oder ohne gpu testen?


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, geht dass. Ich würde immer mit dem Gesamtsystem testen.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok gut, hmm mal schauen was ich an weihnachten zusammenbekomme,


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wichtig sind natürlich auch Durchflusswerte, bei welcher Frequenz du sie erreicht hast und wie schnell die Lüfter auf dem Radi drehen. Und welche WLÜ du benutzt hast.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WLP kenn ich aber WLÜ?
jup halt das ganze system schreiben die frqz der pumpe mitschreiben und halt eben welche lüfter und halteben über speedfan gereelt


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tippfehler. WLP war gemeint.  Fotos vom inneren Aufbau des Kühlers kommen auch immer gut.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa dann werd ich mal schauen was da zu weihnachten kommt, spar nämlich noch auf ein tattoo^^
aber solange du keinen test planst mit der werd ich das wohl mal in angriff nehmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Ich hab die Rev.2 von nem bekannten angeboten bekommen (10€), lohnt sich das (fürs erste)?



Langen tut er vollkommen (wie fast jeder Wasserkühler), aber du bekommst keine Halterungen jenseits von So775 und AMD-Retention dafür. 
10€ sind okay, wenn der Kühler in gutem Zustand ist und dir das Design gefällt. Ein ähnlich solider Kühler mit vergleichbarem Design kostet dich neu 60€ und eins kann ich auch ohne direkten Test sagen: Der 2.0 bringt mehr als 1/6tel der Kühlleistung  . Aber i.d.R. kauft man sich ja eine Wasserkühlung, um das letzte bißchen an Kühlleistung rauszukitzeln und dafür ist er die falsche Wahl.
Wie gut er tatächlich ist, kann ich leider schwer in brauchbare Angaben fassen. Meinen E5300 krieg ich nicht auf mehr als 11°C über Wassertemperatur, aber das ist im Vergleich zur Messungenauigkeit der Register&CoreTemp ein zu kleiner Wert, als das man auf "große" CPUs umrechnen könnte. Mein alter P4EE (106W TDP + OC) kam afaicr auf DeltaTs von 5-10K, aber da hat Asus definitiv die Anzeige geschöhnt, denn ich konnte auch Temperaturen "unter" Wassertemperatur messen 




Madz schrieb:


> Plexiglas und gerissen? Hast du WaterWetter eingesetzt? Oder Werkzeug beim festziehen benuzt?



Es gibt viele Fälle von Rissen in Plexiglas, auch ohne Werkzeugeinsatz.



ole88 schrieb:


> autsch, dann haste wirklich was mieses erlebt ich hab dagegen wirklich nur positive erfahrung gehabt, sogar kostenlos eine neue scheibe für meinen agb weil der schief geschnitten war. von daher bin ich echt zufrieden mit denen.



Berichte über mangelnde Entgratung/Bearbeitungsspuren waren eine ganze Zeit lang nichts ungewöhnliches für EK. (Irgendwoher muss der niedrige Preis ja auch kommen) In letzter Zeit sind sie aber seltener geworden (bzw.: Ich hab seit Monaten keine mehr gesehen).

Das ein Hersteller kostenlos nachbessert, wenn er Schrott produziert, sollte aber eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
Andere Hersteller schicken einem sogar kostenlos Ersatzteile für Kühler, die man auf eBay gebraucht ersteigert hat.


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nun die haben mir auch kostenlos auch schrauben und wlpads zugeschickt weil ich depp die weggeschmissen hatte, hab halt lieb bitte bitte gesagt somit find ich das schon echt kulant


was ist denn nun waterwetter?


----------



## Masterwana (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@ ruyven_macaran:* Dann werd ich mir ihn erstmal holen. mal schauen wo ich das gesparte Geld reinstecke


----------



## Nucleus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey bundy,

Dein neuer AGB sieht erstklassig aus 

Der Beschreibung bei AT habe ich allerdings nicht entnehmen können, ob das Teil auch innen aus Alu ist...

Muss man dann nicht anderen Korrosionsschutz verwenden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus das Teil ist innen aus Plexi.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, super.

Mit den vielen Anschlüssen ist der echt ne Überlegung wert, weil Hingucker.

Ich stell mir den Schwarzen mit rotem Wasser (zusätzlich noch rot beleuchtet) schön vor.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

binich einfach nur blind oder so?
hab jetzt oft eine andere ansicht der aquasuite steuerung, ich habe bis jetzt nur eine aquastream xt wenn ich aber z.b. denn test vom aquabus von madz seh hat er eine andere ansicht als ich, welche steuerung hat er dann?


----------



## Madz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem Rechner steckt ein Aquaero VFD.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich rede von der software steuerung nich von der hardware^^


----------



## Madz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die aktuellste Version?


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ..


----------



## Madz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, je nachdem welches Gerät man dran hat, wird die Software auch anders angezeigt. Mach doch mal einen Screen!


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa gleich, bin grad am 3D 06er ausprobieren mit oc, hab grad mein alten score geknackt mit über 21...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meiner AS sieht meine aquasuite genau so aus, wie bei Dir, ole.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja deswegen frag ich mich ja warum es bei madz anderst aussieht


----------



## Nucleus (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie er schon sagte: Je nachdem, welche Geräte die aquasuite verwaltet, sieht sie anders aus.

Als ich noch mein Aquaduct hatte, sah sie auch anders aus - bei der selben Versionsnummer 

*--Edit--*

@bundy

Wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität der LUND-AGBs?


----------



## djnoob (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut der Kompatibilitätsliste, passen nur 3 Modelle drauf. Ich habe aber diese 5770 angeboten bekommen. Ich wüßte nicht, warum der nicht passen sollte. "Kopfzerbrech"

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## chefmarkus (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Frage zwischendurch:
Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Platz im Temjin tj07 zwischen Mainboard (Rampage II Extreme) und Lüfter im Deckel ist? Sprich: Passen da nur Slim-Radis dazwischen oder geht auch ein ausgewachsener XSPC RX? Ich habe den halben Nachmittag mit suchen verbracht - nix gefunden...


----------



## Swonte (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chefmarkus schrieb:


> Neue Frage zwischendurch:
> Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Platz im Temjin tj07 zwischen Mainboard (Rampage II Extreme) und Lüfter im Deckel ist? Sprich: Passen da nur Slim-Radis dazwischen oder geht auch ein ausgewachsener XSPC RX? Ich habe den halben Nachmittag mit suchen verbracht - nix gefunden...





Vom Lüfter bis zur Halterung am Eck des Mainboard Tray sind es 2cm.Ohne die Halterung sind es 2,5cm bis zum Board.
Aber.....man macht in ein TJ07 keinen Radiator in den Deckel 
das geht gar nicht.Dafür hat er unten genügend Platz für einen 480er Radi.

Gruß Swonte


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Swonte schrieb:


> Aber.....man macht in ein TJ07 keinen Radiator in den Deckel
> das geht gar nicht.


Warum nicht?
Wenn da schon 120er Lüfter drin sind?


Swonte schrieb:


> Dafür hat er unten genügend Platz für einen 480er Radi.


Ich dachte, da würde ein Quad & ein Dual oder sogar ein Quad & ein Triple passen?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## chefmarkus (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja schließlich Geschmackssache und eine Frage des Bedarfs an Kühlung ob man im Deckel einen Radi einbaut... aber schon mal Danke für die Antwort. Ich hätte gedacht das da wohl etwas mehr Platz vorhanden wäre, das wird ja schon mit einem Slim knapp


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist eben kein PCA71......
Sollte aber an sich mit einem Quad und einem Dual unten drin für fast alles ausreichen.

Ich hoffe, mich schlägt jetzt keiner, aber evtl. kann Dir der Link hier weiter helfen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand hier schonmal die Düsenplatte des HK 3.0 LT entfernt? Weil ich eben den O-Ring nicht mehr montiert bekommen habe (das Ding ist irgendwie zu groß ), liegt er jetzt neben meiner Tastatur. Erstaunlicherweise ist mein Durchfluss von 90l/h mit Platte (ok war zugeschmoddert), auf jetzt satte 173lh/ gestiegen. 

Pumpe ist eine Laing pro.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne die Düsenplatte hast du auch einen 1(2?)mm dicken Spalt über der Kühlstruktur, der Einlass und Auslass kurzschließt. Das sollte für ordentlich Fluss sorgen, aber für die Kühlleistung ist es sicherlich nicht gut.
Den O-Ring kriegt man mit viel, viel Geduld wieder rein. Tipp: die Düsenplatte anfeuchten und von einer Seite über den Ring in der Nut schieben, weiter reinstopfen, weiter schieben,...

Der HK3.0 /LT ist einer der wenigen Kühler, bei dem ich nicht pauschal empfehlen würde, ihn zum reinigen zu öffnen


----------



## Madz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich bin mit der Kühlleistung ganz zufrieden. Eine Differenz zur Wassertemperatur von 15° unter Prime (30 min Lauf) ist finde ich ok.

Übrigens kotzt mich das Obsidian noch mehr an. Hab mir extra das Aquadrive X2 Kupfer bestellt, weil es Aussparungen für Schienensysteme hat. Und... passt natürlich auch nicht, weil die Schienen zu breit sind. 



> Der HK3.0 /LT ist einer der wenigen Kühler, bei dem ich nicht pauschal empfehlen würde, ihn zum reinigen zu öffnen



Danke, dass du es JETZt erwähnst.


----------



## ole88 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin grad echt gut drauf, wir haben -10° und ja einmal triple mit fenster auf und lüfter pusten lassen bin ich mit prime95 bei 20° richtig nice die saukälte.


----------



## Marquis (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab meinen Heatkiller 3.0 CU vor ein paar Tagen zum vernickeln  auseindergenommen. Der Zusammenbau hinterher war wirklich kein Problem, für die O-Ringe hab ich vlt. ne Minute gebraucht, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass es beim LT anders ist!? Das schwierigste war die Vermeidung von Fingerabdrücken 

Aber jetzt hab ich einen Geheimtipp um den Durchfluss zu erhöhen.


----------



## ole88 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach ja wenn man das was ich gerade mache sollte man darauf achten es nicht zu lange zu tun, is ******* wenn das wasser im schlauch gefriert^^


----------



## Madz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> ach ja wenn man das was ich gerade mache sollte man darauf achten es nicht zu lange zu tun, is ******* wenn das wasser im schlauch gefriert^^


Ach, passiert?


----------



## Speed-E (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> ach ja wenn man das was ich gerade mache sollte man darauf achten es nicht zu lange zu tun, is ******* wenn das wasser im schlauch gefriert^^



....und das um die Uhrzeit. *bibber*


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage, bei meinem Kreislauf hab ich es ja schon seit ich meine Wakü hab so, dass die Pumpe nicht sofort alles in Schwung bringt, allerdings ist es in letzter Zeit so, dass die Pumpe immer länger braucht um den Kreislauf in Schwung zu bringen. letztens hab ich mal ganze 5 Minuten gewartet
kann mir jemand sagen worans liegt?
hier mal ein Bild, das auf die Schnelle gemacht ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich falsch verschlaucht? Pumpe zu schwach oder was?


----------



## ole88 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wird wohl n kühler zugeschmoddert sein, is wahnsinn was so fein Dreck anrichten kann, 
zum Glück hab ich gemerkt das der Schlauch irgendwie hart war (feser) aber 12grad cpu^^, zum glück nix passiert im radi oder im Schlauch.


----------



## Skaos (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ein verdreckter Kühler lässt sicher nich nach 5min erst Wasser durch.. is der Fehler recht schnell aufeinanderfolgend reproduzierbar? Also kannst du die Kiste ausmachen 2min warten und hast den gleichen Effekt wieder??
Springt die Pumpe mit an, also is sie hörbar, wenn der Rechner startet? Ich denk ma so wie dein Aufbau aussieht bekommt sie auch von Anfang an genug Wasser und muss nich kurzzeitig mit Leerlauf oder so leben.. komisch..


----------



## ole88 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur mal so mein Supreme war verdreckt und bis das Wasser in Bewegung kam dauerte es ne ganze Weile


----------



## Skaos (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das mag ja sein, aber ich glaub nich, dass "ne ganze Weile" wirklich 5min sind.. sorry aber das klingt unlogisch.. wenn das einma passiert bis sich da was löst okay, aber ständig, wie lang soll denn die Kiste aus sein bis sich das so hartnäckig festsetzt?


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> also ein verdreckter Kühler lässt sicher nich nach 5min erst Wasser durch.. is der Fehler recht schnell aufeinanderfolgend reproduzierbar? Also kannst du die Kiste ausmachen 2min warten und hast den gleichen Effekt wieder??
> Springt die Pumpe mit an, also is sie hörbar, wenn der Rechner startet? Ich denk ma so wie dein Aufbau aussieht bekommt sie auch von Anfang an genug Wasser und muss nich kurzzeitig mit Leerlauf oder so leben.. komisch..


Pumpe is ne Eheim 1046 230V und ja, sie Springt an - sogar noch bevor ich den Rechner starte
den Effekt kann ich reproduzieren, wenn der Rechner allerdings vorher schon lief, bzw. der Kreislauf in Bewegung war dauerts halt nicht so lang ca. 10 Sek.


----------



## Skaos (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm gut, dachte es dauert jedes mal so lange.. wenns beim zweiten mal nur 10sec sind dann kann es schon der Kühler sein, der Dreck drin hat.. geht ja fast nich mehr anders.. also einfach mal auseinadernehmen und gucken was da los is, dass der sich jedes Mal so zusetzt..


----------



## Speed-E (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, ich brauche mal euer Fachwissen. 

Ich habe einen MagiCool Slim 120er Radi bestellt.
Die Lamellen sollen aus Kupfer und die Vorkammern aus Messing sein. 

Da ich mistrauisch bin und kein Alu in meinem Kühlkreislauf dulde, habe ich mal hinein geschaut.

Das sieht nicht aus wie Kupfer eher wie Alu, könnte aber auch verzinkt sein, jedenfalls ist es grau. Weiss jemand ob es tatsächlich Alu ist, oder doch Kupfer?

MfG Speed-E


----------



## Skaos (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wüsste nicht, dass Magicool neuerdiengs mit Alu arbeitet.. hab ebenfalls diesen Radi bei mir verbaut gehabt.. nach etwas Zeit sieht man auch, dass es Kupfer, wenn man reinguckt 
Kein Plan was das für ne Beschichtung is, bei mir isse aber so ziemlich weg..


----------



## Speed-E (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> wüsste nicht, dass Magicool neuerdiengs mit Alu arbeitet.. hab ebenfalls diesen Radi bei mir verbaut gehabt.. nach etwas Zeit sieht man auch, dass es Kupfer, wenn man reinguckt
> Kein Plan was das für ne Beschichtung is, bei mir isse aber so ziemlich weg..



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Magicool hat(te?) auch Aluradiatoren im Angebot, aber die sollten dann nicht als "Messing&Kupfer" verkauft werden.
Was möglich ist, sind Lötrückstände. Wenn die schon größere Flächen einnehmen, würde ich sehr, sehr gründlich spülen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Wissenstand ist eigentlich dass Magicool Aluradiatoren im Angebot hatte.
Bei AT wurden sie irgendwann als eol abverkauft und seitdem hab ich keine mehr gesehen. Haben sich wohl(verständlicher weise) nicht besonders gut verkauft.


----------



## Speed-E (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei MagiCool wird dieser als Copper/Brass (Kupfer/Messing) Radi verkauft.

Die haben noch Alu-Radis im Programm aber die sind extra auszeichnet.

Das Graue(n) wird wohl "Löt-Zinn sein". *schwitz*

Naja ich habe ja Gott-seis-gedankt meine alte Eheim 1048-790 zum spülen, die macht es rein.


----------



## Speed-E (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade Hänchenschnitzel Kordon-Bleu in der Pfanne gehabt, da kam mir doch diese Idee als ich das Sonnenblumenöl in die Pfanne goß. 

Das ist sehr dünnflüssig. Da habe ich überlegt ob das nicht vielleicht als Wasserersatz in der WaKü funktionieren könnte. Ölkühlung gibt es schliesslich nicht erst seit gestern.

Hat das evtl. schon jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich alte Komponenten da hätte, würde ich es glatt mal probieren.


----------



## Speed-E (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich traue mich auch nicht so richtig. Muss erst überlegen wie ich die Reste ggf. wieder rauskriege. 

Ausserdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Zeug aggressiv auf Dichtungen wirkt. 


Es wäre zumindest ein günstiges Kühlmittel mit Korossionsschutz.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sonnenblumenöl ist relativ dickflüssig bei Zimmertemperatur und ausserdem verharzt es mit der Zeit. "moderne" Wakükomponenten wären dafür nicht geeignet. Eher einfache Kanalkühler.


----------



## Speed-E (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also das was ich hier habe ist bei Zimmertemperatur etwas so dünnflüssig wie Hydrauliköl. 
Aber das mit dem verharzen könnte sein.


----------



## nyso (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendjemand hat das mit der Ölkühlung hier im Forum schon probiert, ist aber schon eine Weile her. Nutz mal die SuFu, da findest du das bestimmt^^

Der hat aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann sauteures Öl genommen, kein Sonnenblumenöl^^


----------



## Monsterclock (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuchs mal mit Silikonöl SILIKONÖL 1000ml Gleitöl Pflegeöl Latexpflegemittel 1A bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 29.12.09 14:10:06 MEZ)


----------



## Speed-E (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat das mit der Ölkühlung hier im Forum schon probiert, ist aber schon eine Weile her. Nutz mal die SuFu, da findest du das bestimmt^^
> 
> Der hat aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann sauteures Öl genommen, kein Sonnenblumenöl^^




Es geht hier ja nicht um Leichtlauf-Öl wie Ballistrol o.ä., sondern um Sonnenblumen-/Haselnuss-Öl, quasi Haushaltsmittel.

Es geht auch nicht darum die Teile da reinzutunken, sondern eine Öl-Umlaufkühlung mit WaKü-Komponenten herzustellen.




Monsterclock schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Silikonöl SILIKONÖL 1000ml Gleitöl Pflegeöl Latexpflegemittel 1A  bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 29.12.09 14:10:06 MEZ)



Sieht interessant aus, werde ich mich mal schlau lesen.


----------



## Nip (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Öl , dann Transformatorenöl , da dies für Kühlungszwecke entwickelt wurde !


----------



## Speed-E (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich da mal schlau gelesen. Ich bleibe bei Wasser. 

Haushaltsöle werden ranzig, andere sind zu aggro zu den Dichtungen oder die Viskosität ist mieserabel. 

Den Thread mit dem Transformatorenöl habe ich auch gelesen (Google), dann muss man allerdings eine andere Pumpe haben usw. usw. 

Das hat keinen Nährwert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unabhängig von der Haltbarkeit von Pflanzenölen, der Reaktivität von Mineralölen und dem Preis von synthethischen müsstest du noch eine viel wichtigere Frage klären:

Wieso???

Öl hat eine deutlich niedrigere Wärmekapazität und selbst in den besten Fällen eine höhere Viskosität, als Wasser. Die Kühlleistungs würde also in jedem Fall abnehmen. Sinn=0
Öl macht höchstens für Tauchkühlungen Sinn, aber in Zeiten brauchbarer, bezahlbarer Passivnetzteile und Solid-State-Komponenten an allen Ecken und Enden braucht man die nicht mehr.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Nu muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen: dass bei Transformatoren Öl verwandt wird, hat einen anderen Grund: Isolierung!
Das Öl ist nämlich hat eine geringere elektrische Leitfähigkeit als Luft und dazu noch eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Luft.
Deswegen wird es in Hochspannungstrafos benutzt, um diese einerseits kleiner - und leichter - bauen zu können und andererseits eine höhere Leistung zu erzielen.
Früher waren beispielsweise die Trafos in Elektroloks (z.B. Baureihe 194, 150, 151, 103, 120, 101, ICE 1&2)  mit Öl gekühlt, welches über eine Pumpe umgewälzt und über einen Kühler - im Prinzip unseren Radiatoren gleich - gekühlt wurde.
Damals - bis vor etwa 20-25 Jahren - gab es auch noch keine Möglichkeit (Kunststoffe), diese Hochspannung führenden Teile ausreichend zu isolieren; weswegen hier oft eine Isolierung aus Papier zur Anwendung kam.
Die Fortschritte im Bereich der Kunststoffe haben es jedoch ermöglicht, in vielen Bereichen auf die Anwendung von Öl zu verzichten; heutige E-Loks - wie bsp. die BR 145, 146, 152 - haben zumeist Trockentransformatoren, die wiederum leichter und wartungsärmer sind.
Dazu kommt die Gefahr die von älteren, PCB-Haltigen Ölen ausgeht, die im Brandfall Dioxine entwickeln können.

Ölkühlung kommt neu eigentlich fast nur noch im Höchstspannungsbereich - so ab 200.000 Volt - im Kraftwerksbereich zum Einsatz.
Da solche Anlagen jedoch eine hohe Lebensdauer - über 30 Jahre - haben, werden uns ölgekühlte Trafos noch eine weile erhalten bleiben.

Eine andere interessante Anwendung sind ölgekühlte Hochspannungskabel: eine 380.000V-Leitung lässt sich als Kabel nur mit Öl kühlen.
Der Aufwand ist jedoch extrem, weswegen im Normalfall die Kühlung solcher Leitungen mit Luft erfolgt; die allseits bekannte Hochspannungsleitung.
Anmerkung: ich war vor etlichen Jahren - 1988 oder so - daran beteiligt, eine 380.000.V-Leitung unterirdisch in Berlin zu bauen: ein Riesenaufwand: ein tunnel mit Rohren, in denen dann die Hochspannunsgkabel liefen.

Für den Einsatz im Bereich kleinerer Leistungen - und (sorry) das sind Computer nun mal - ist eine Ölkühlung völlig zwecklos, das Wasser viele Vorteile hat:

meist einfacher zu fördern: durch die geringere Dichte kann Wasser auch kleine Kanäle - bsp. in CPU-Kühlern (Stichwort: Feinstruktur- oder Düsenkühler!) - durchströmen, die Öl nur verstopfen würde.
leichter zu handhaben (Öl klebt und schmiert).
preiswerter.
ungiftig (jedenfalls im Normalfall; hängt natürlich von den Zusätzen ab!).
bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Öl.
im Bedarfsfall - bei uns ja nicht notwendig - elektrisch nicht leitfähig.
(das ist Öl im Regelfall auch)

Ich würde ganz klar von Öl abraten: Wasser ist besser.

es gibt da auch ein (eher einige) Youtube-Video, auf dem einer seinen PC in Sonneblumenöl 'versenkt' hat.
Praktischer Nutzen: =0

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfang Januar gibts bei mir endlich nen Mora2 Pro 

Jetzt bin ich gerade am Überlegen wie ich das Teil am besten unterbringe - es kommt mit Sicherheit an die Seitenwand meines Gehäuses.

Ich dachte entweder Kugelhähne oder Schnellverschlüsse wären sicher praktisch.

Welche Schnellverschlüsse sind für 16/10er Schlauch am besten geeignet?
Mit denen müsste der Schlauch aber wohl viel großzügiger verlegt werden, wenn der Mora an die Seitenwand kommt, oder?

Hemmen die Dinger den Durchfluss stark?

Oder wäre es generell geschickter für eine 90°-Verlegung des Schlauches, wenn ich Kugelhähne und Verschlussstopfen verwende, falls ich das Teil mal abnehmen muss?

Wie habt Ihr das bei Euch gelöst?

Bislang war mein Quad-Radi, der ja nun weg fällt, auf meinem Gehäuse platziert und über einen 45° Anschluss mit den Innereien im Gehäuse verbunden.

Und die letzte Frage: Habt Ihr alle die Festtage gut überstanden? 

*--Edit--*

OK, habe eben den Vergleichstest zwischen CPC- und  Phobya-Kupplungen hier im Forum gefunden.
Wenn die CPC zu den besten zählen aber dennoch so einen hohen Widerstand aufweisen, sollte man wohl eher darauf verzichten, oder?
Immerhin will ich meine AS ja nicht auf 1000Hz betreiben müssen


----------



## Madz (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du Koolance oder CPC Kupplungen verwendest, wirst du kaum Probleme mit vermindertem Durchfluss haben.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also CPC sind gut aber die Koolance sind besser vom Durchflusswiederstand her.
Ich werde demnächst von CPC 9,5 mm Tüllen auf Koolance VL4 runter adaptiert auf G1/4" umsteigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher?

Im Test ist der Widerstand auch bei den CPC recht deutlich.

Inwiefern sich das dann allerdings bei den Temps bemerkbar macht weiß ich jedoch nicht einzuschätzen...

Im Kreislauf sind im Moment CPU, und MoBo (Nb, SpaWa, SB), GraKa kommt im Januar oder Februar dazu.

Sollte ich für 16/10er Schlauch dann 12,7er CPC-Kupplungen nehmen, wenn ich mich dafür entscheiden sollte?
Oder ist das dann schon wieder zu groß und es gibt weitere Nachteile?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieviel Durchfluss hast du?
Ich erreiche mit Graka, CPU, Fusion-Block, Mora2Pro und einer Laing DDC1T einen Durchfluss von 115 l/h bei einer Wassertemp von 21°C.

EDIT: Mein Schlauch ist auch 16/10er und es sind 2x CPC 9,5 mm im System.

EDIT²: Wie gedenkst du den Schlauch über 12mm Tüllen Drüber zu kriegen.


----------



## Nucleus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wieviel Durchfluss hast du?
> Ich erreiche mit Graka, CPU, Fusion-Block, Mora2Pro und einer Laing DDC1T einen Durchfluss von 115 l/h bei einer Wassertemp von 21°C.
> EDIT: Mein Schlauch ist auch 16/10er.



Wenn ich das jetzt nur wüsste.
Seit meine 4870x2 vor ein paar Wochen über den Jordan gegangen ist, habe ich einen offenen Aufbau mit LuKü.
Da ich den Kreislauf aber komplett neu aufbaue (zunächst wie oben beschrieben), dachte ich, dass ich dieses Mal besser vor dem Kauf von tollen Sachen lieber mal nachfrage 

Als ich das letzte Mal geschaut habe (da war der Kreislauf bestehend aus CPU, GraKa, AS) hatte ich nen Durchfluss von 70l bei etwa 70 Hz, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

*--Edit--*

Was mir eben Sorgen macht ist, dass mit MoBo-Kühlern und Schnellkupplungen der Kreislauf recht restriktiv wird.



> EDIT²: Wie gedenkst du den Schlauch über 12mm Tüllen Drüber zu kriegen.


Ich habe DD-Schlauch schon über 13mm PS-Tüllen bekommen...


----------



## Elzoco (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es normal, dass 2 Schrauben durch den AquagrATIx 5850/70 gehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar ist das normal.


----------



## Skaos (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich habe DD-Schlauch schon über 13mm PS-Tüllen bekommen...




Eine Bindung fürs Leben nehm ich an, oder bekommt man den auch wieder ab?


----------



## Madz (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abschneiden. ^^


----------



## Nucleus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Abschneiden. ^^



Richtig


----------



## ole88 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

toller nutzen, da lieb ich doch meine überwurf anschlüsse


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Schlauch mit 10mm ID über Tüllen mit 13mm AD zubekommen. Ist schon nicht leicht. Ist ja wohl klar das es bombig hält.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Naja Schlauch mit 10mm ID über Tüllen mit 13mm AD zubekommen. Ist schon nicht leicht. Ist ja wohl klar das es bombig hält.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast Du mir die Tüllen empfohlen... 

Was habe ich Dich verflucht 

Ohne zusätzliche Sicherung sollten auch die 10er Tüllen halten, oder?

@all

Bald kommt mein MoRa und ich werde keine Verwendung für meine zwei Radis haben.

*TFC/Feser Quad XChanger*

und ein

*Thermochill 240er* mit Reduziernippeln

Jemand Interesse?

@Mods

Ich hoffe die Frage verstößt nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln.
Falls doch, bitte Milde walten lassen und entsprechend editieren.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast Du mir die Tüllen empfohlen...
> 
> Was habe ich Dich verflucht


Öhm kann sein das ich dir die Tüllen empfohlen habe, aber wenn dann passend zum Schlauch. 



> Ohne zusätzliche Sicherung sollten auch die 10er Tüllen halten, oder?


Sicher dat.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ohne zusätzliche Sicherung sollten auch die 10er Tüllen halten, oder?



 Geht. Ich hab die 10er PS Tüllen so verbaut.

Wie tausche ich* am bessten und am schnellsten ohne das Wasser abzulassen* meine Schnellkuplungen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß das ich wegen der Ferderbandschellen den Schlauch um ein kleines Stück kürzen muss aber die neuen Schnellkuplungen sind länger als die alten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1383002-post5327.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wie tausche ich* am bessten und am schnellsten ohne das Wasser abzulassen* meine Schnellkuplungen?


Wahrscheinlich nur wenn du die Kupplungen trennst. Den Schlauch hoch halten mit ner Klammer oder sonst was zusammen drücken. Schlauch von der Kupplung runter, etwas Wasser wird da sicher verloren gehen. Den Schlauch etwas abschneiden, dann auf die neue Kupplung ran. So machst du es mit allen. So wäre mein Vorgehen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Trennen muss ich sowieso da ich den Mora aufrecht stelle
Also ich hab mir jetzt mal Kabelbinder gesucht und geschaut ob ich mit denen den schlauch abgeknickt kriege. Geht.
Nun werd ich mich dann ran machen. Davor mach ich Gleich noch ein paar Screenys vom Durchfluss in der Aquasuite machen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus:

Bei mir halten die PS Tüllen den DD immernoch fest....

Hat jemand ein Foto vom 16/10er DD auf 13er PS Tüllen? Würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen....


----------



## Nucleus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Foto vom 16/10er DD auf 13er PS Tüllen? Würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen....



Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, mache ich mal welche.
Dauert allerdings bis Anfang Januar


----------



## Madz (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> toller nutzen, da lieb ich doch meine überwurf anschlüsse


Ja und? Schlauch ist Verbrauchsmaterial. Ergo normale, laufende Kosten wie Strom.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> @Nucleus:
> 
> Bei mir halten die PS Tüllen den DD immernoch fest....



Nur wenn im Schlauch vorher Inno Protect war rutschen die Tüllen gerne mal fast wieder raus, gehen aber auch wunder bar rein.

Diese Erfahrung hab ich grad vor ca 20 min gemacht, beim schnellen Schnellkuplungswechsel .


----------



## Nucleus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Taugen die Dämm-Matten von beQuiet oder NoiseBuster eigentlich?
Gibts beides bei AT.

Ich dachte ich könnte eine an der Gehäuseseite anbringen, and die der MoRa kommt. Das hatte ich bei DaxTrose gesehen.

Ich glaube ich bräuchte auch tatsächlich nur eine große Matte.
Könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Bequiet sollen gut sein.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nucleus 

Du hast gestern ja nach CPC Schnellkuplungen gefragt und wie stark sie den Durchfluss beeinträchtigen. 

Ich hab heut meine CPC 9,5mm Tülle gegen Koolance VL4 auf G1/4" runteradaptiert getauscht und die Durchflusssteigerung war enorm. Hier mal Zwei Screenys 

Voher mit CPC hatte ich 116 l/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt mit Koolance VL4 habe ich 145 l/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow, das ist ja mal ne ziemlich deutliche Steigerung.

Danke für die Daten 

Bin noch am Überlegen ob solche Kupplungen für mich Sinn machen würden.

Kann mir jemand zumindest gute Verschluss-Stopfen für 16/10er Schlauch empfehlen?
Kann man einfach solche nehmen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus ja die Stopfen kannste nehmen.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Taugen die Dämm-Matten von beQuiet oder NoiseBuster eigentlich?
> Gibts beides bei AT.
> Ich dachte ich könnte eine an der Gehäuseseite anbringen, and die der MoRa kommt. Das hatte ich bei DaxTrose gesehen.
> Ich glaube ich bräuchte auch tatsächlich nur eine große Matte.
> Könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen?



Also ich hatte die Dämmmatten von Be Quiet! und finde sie sehr gut. Vor allem bringen sie Stabilität in die Seitenwand. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich mit anderen Matten.


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, dann wirds wohl eine von bQ.

Wisst Ihr ob es da auch einzelne Matten gibt?

Ich bräuchte ja nur eine Einzige für die Innenseite der hinteren Seitenwand...


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nur eine brauchst kannste die auch von NoiseDingens nehemn. Die BQ gibbet scheinbar nur im Set.


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich glaube darauf wird es hinauslaufen...

Es sei denn hier hat jemand noch ein Stück übrig 

Falls nicht, werde ich wohl die hier nehmen - die sind, glaube ich besser, weil sie nicht nur aus Schaumstoff bestehen.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es Dir nur um die Stabilität der Seitenwand geht, kannst Du auch ganz normale Bitumenmatten nehmen. Zum Beispiel diese hier:
7 COMPUTER-DÄMMMATTEN ANTI-DRÖHN MATTEN 250x100mm 2,8 bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 14.01.10 12:47:57 MEZ)
oder wenn es mehr sein darf:
http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Bitumen-XXL-3-...iewItemQQptZKabel_Stecker?hash=item562b970d6f


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es denn ratsam die Seitenwand mit sowas zu verstärken, wenn ein Mora drauf kommt?

Ich hätte ansonsten nur wegen der Dämmung sowas genommen, weil ja sonst die Schwingungen der Lüfter auf das Seitenteil über die Gewindestangen übertragen werden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchste eigentlich nicht. Welche Lüfter haste denn das der ganze Radi & Case anfängt zuvibrieren??


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sind 9 YL drauf.
Die werden zwar über meine Lüftersteuerung geregelt.
Ich dachte jedoch, dass die Masse es ausmacht, und so dennoch Schwingungen auf das Gehäuse übertragen werden.

Hat außer Dax niemand solch eine Matte an dem Seitenteil verbaut?
Nemetona, Du hast doch auch einen Mora an der Seitenwand, oder?
Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Diese Bitumenplatten müsste es doch eigentlich auch im normalen Baumarkt geben, oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange die 9 Lüfter keine Unwucht haben, wird da nicht viel hörbares übertragen. Wenn du den aufwand nur wegen dem Mo-ra 2 machst, würde ich sagen lass es bringt ehh nichts.


----------



## rabensang (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute

Hab jetzt seit ein paar Tagen meine Wakü am laufen.

Komischerweise wird der Füllstand im AGB immer weniger, ohne dass etwas tropft oder ausläuft. Im gesammten fehlen jetzt knapp 4-5cm, bei knapp 50h Laufleistung.

Verteilt sich noch soviel in den radis???

MFG


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Zeit drückt der Druck Restluft aus dem System - das Wasser hat mehr Platz und der Füllstand "sinkt".


----------



## rabensang (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und die Menge kann unter umständen schon so viel sein, oder??

Danke erstmal.

MFG


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt drauf an wie gut du entlüftet hast bzw wieviele Mikroblasen in dem System sind/waren.


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Menge hängt halt davon ab wie viel Luft im System war.

Hast Du nach dem Befüllen denn gut entlüftet?
Gehäuse/Radi hin und her gekippt, an den Schläuchen vorsichtig gedrückt?


----------



## GoZoU (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rabensang schrieb:


> Und die Menge kann unter umständen schon so viel sein, oder??



Du hast afaik 3 Radis verbaut, da kann das Entlüften schon eine Weile dauern. Wie die anderen schon sagten: Rechner im Betrieb in alle Himmelsrichtungen kippen, dann wird die Restluft (falls noch vorhanden) schon verschwinden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat mir jemand nen Tip wich ich beim Heatkiller 3.0 LT den blöden inneren O-Ring (den beider Verteilerplatte) wieder rein kriege? Das Teil stellt sich bei mir andauernd irgendwo auf, wenn ich ihn fast drinn habe.

Edit: hat doch jetzt hingehauen.


----------



## Madz (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem habe ich auch. Leg den Ring mal 20-30 min ins Tiefkühlfach.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe heute meinen Fullcover Kühler
für meine 5850 bekommen.

Den hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7682_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC5850-Nickel.html

Da ich beim letztem Mal beim Umbau meine GTX260 geschrottet
habe, bin ich hierbei sehr vorsichtig und frage lieber vorher nach 

In der Anleitung steht, man soll die Abdeckung mit montieren.
Jedoch hat die 5850 gar keine Abdeckung. Soll ich noch warten
und mir das hier bestellen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC5850/5870 RAM Backplate - Black EK Water Blocks EK-FC5850/5870 RAM Backplate - Black 12328


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. Die Backplate ist nur zur Stabilisierung bzw Verschönerung. Also reine Optik.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, hoffen wir mal, dass sich das PCB nicht so biegt.

Ich bau mal kurz um, hoffentlich überlebt die Karte  
Drückt mir die Daumen...


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Drückt mir die Daumen...



Daumendrück 

(Drück' Du aber nicht zu fest... )


----------



## nyso (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich lange schwarze Schrauben her bekomme? Die verzinkten Schrauben sehen verdammt Sch.... aus auf den Xigmateks und dem Thermochill.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Eisenfachhandel oder Baumarkt. 

*EDIT:* Wenn's nur um die Köpfe geht, die kansnte auch mit nem Edding modden.


----------



## HAz3 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Farbe vom anmalen geht aber schnell wieder ab.

kannst bei Mercateo - Der Mega-Händler für Geschäftskunden im Internet , im Baumarkt oder in nem Laden der HiFi-Anlagen fürs Auto verkaufen gucken.


----------



## Madz (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probiers mal hier: Schraubzeug Wunderwald Bremen


----------



## McZonk (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz: Der Link war wohl Epic-Fail 



> [SIZE=-1]Sehr verehrte Kunden,
> 
> aufgrund innerbetrieblicher Umstellungen werden wir im Laufe  der nächsten Wochen den Handel mit* Verbindungselementen und Schrauben einstellen. *
> 
> Wir werden uns verstärkt wieder unserem Hauptgeschäftsbereich Tischlerei zuwenden. [/SIZE]


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


----------



## Madz (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach ********. Bei dem Laden habe ich öfters schon vor Ort gekauft und bin davon ausgegangen, dass man dort immer noch shoppen kann.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

mal 'ne kurze Frage: ich habe neu eine Wakü eingebaut.
Für die Aquasuite brauche ich den Einstellwert der Laing.
Es ist eine Liang-DDC1-Plus und ich bräuchte nur die Angabe für das Tachossignal, also wieviele Impulse je Umdrehung die Laing abgibt.

Danke

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing hat kein Einstellwert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Laing hat kein Einstellwert.


???
Da komme ich nicht mehr mit!
Wenn ich mich nich verguckt habe, ist da ein Tachosignalkabel dran.
Und dieses Signal wird ja auch in die Aquasuite aus- oder eingelesen und angezeigt.
Damit die Anzeige stimmt, brauche ich doch diesen Wert, oder?

Irgendwie komme ich mit der Aquasuite eh' nicht zurecht.

Wie ich es auch einstelle: ich bekomme weder die Anzeige vom AE eingestellt, noch Lüfter oder Pumpe geregelt.
Entweder bin ich zu dusslig oder da is wat platt.

Hier mal ein Screenshot von der Aquasuite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im roten Kreis der eingestellte Maximalwert, im blauen Kreis der eingestellte Minimalwert.
Da die Wassertemperatur unterm Minimalwert liegt, sollte die Pumpe eigentlich aus sein.
Ist sie aber nicht.
Als Kalibierwert habe ich einfach mal '3' eingestellt; das kommt etwa hin.
Oder gibt es da voreingestellte Profile für?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn ich mich nich verguckt habe, ist da ein Tachosignalkabel dran.
> Und dieses Signal wird ja auch in die Aquasuite aus- oder eingelesen und angezeigt.
> Damit die Anzeige stimmt, brauche ich doch diesen Wert, oder?


Öhm das Tachsosignal ist die Umdrehung pro Minute die die Pumpe macht. Die siehst du ganz Links im Diagramm die knapp 3.000 U/min.



> Im roten Kreis der eingestellte Maximalwert, im blauen Kreis der eingestellte Minimalwert.
> Da die Wassertemperatur unterm Minimalwert liegt, sollte die Pumpe eigentlich aus sein.


Das macht keinen Sinn. 

Wie genau du die Laing damit regeln kannst, kann ich dirnicht sagen, weil keine Laing und aquaero.


----------



## Madz (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermutlich fehlt dir einfach das entsprechende Aquaero/Laing Anschlusskabel. Hast du dieses?


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!
@Madz: klar: kabel sind beide da: das AE wird auch von der Aquasuite gefunden und die Werte der Laing ausgelesen - sieh Screenshot.




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Öhm das Tachsosignal ist die Umdrehung pro Minute die die Pumpe macht. Die siehst du ganz Links im Diagramm die knapp 3.000 U/min.


Richtig!
Aber: links, die vierte Zeile von unten 'Kalibrierwert in Impulse/U' habe ich "3" eingetragen.
Ich kann auch "1" eintragen, dann macht die Pumpe plötzlich bis zu 9000 U/Min.
Laut Hersteller sind aber 3500U/Min das Maximum.....



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das macht keinen Sinn.


Stimmt: Die Einstellung habe ich auch nur gemacht, um die Regelung zu testen.

Mein AE zeigt auch immer dasselbe an:
obere Zeile:  "Notabschaltung am"
untere Zeile: "Sonntag um 00:00" wechselnd mit "<ENTER> 1s drücken.
Kann da bloß drücken, so viel ich will: nix tut sich.

???
Grüße

Jochen

€Edit: irgendwie kann ich mir nicht helfen: ich habe den Verdacht, das Aquaero hat 'ne Macke!
Wenn ich das Tubemeter mit dem beiliegenden Kabel an einen USB-Port vom Mianboard anschließe, wird es gefunden und in der Aquasuite auch angezeigt; d aes nicht am AE direkt angeshclossen ist, jedoch extra auf einer eigenen Seite.
Schließe ich es aber hiermit direkt am AE an: Fehlanzeige!
Die LEd am Tubemeter blinkt ständig - und das war's auch schon.

???

€Edit 2: ich habe nun - zum dritten Mal - das Eprom vom AE resettet.
Und siehe da: es geht!
Alle Funktionen sind ordnungsgemäß da.
Nun brauche ich nur noch eine Möglichkeit, die Temperatursensoren zu Eichen.


grüße

Jochen

€Edit 3: und nun mal ein kleiner Schocker: nach 60 Minuten Prime (x64) und Furmark habe ich folgende Temps erreicht: CPU 1-4: 54-66°, GPU: 86° und Wassertemperatur max. 42,7°.
Was da so Besonderes dran ist?
Na ja: kein einziger Lüfter auf dem Radi!
Alles nur passiv!


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Na ja: kein einziger Lüfter auf dem Radi!
> Alles nur passiv!



Da würdest du mit ner passiven Kühlung a la Sythe Orchi
bessere Temps haben 

Die Karte hat`s übrigens überlebt


----------



## Skaos (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Die Karte hat`s übrigens überlebt



Glückwunsch, so schwer ists ja eigentlich auch nich, oder? 


@Schienennbruch:
Da hätten wir wohl dann mal eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass der Mora eben so gar nich für den Pasivbetrieb ausgelegt is.. hätte zwar nicht gedacht, dass sich das so heftig äußert aber ich denk mal mit 3 Lüftern drauf sollte man da schon gut was hinbekommen, ansonsten halt je mehr desto besser


----------



## Udel0272 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wann nur, wann geben sie endlich auf???


Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Thermaltake CL-W0171 ProWater880i


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gar nicht solange es jemand kauft.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

keine Sorge: auf den Mora kommen auch noch mindestens vier SilentWings drauf - die liegen hier schon.
War nur erstmal ein erster Test.

Der Zweck des ganzen funktioniert übrigens nicht: ich wollte endlich mal die DirectX10-Variante von HAWX spielen können: bisher lief die immer nur mit 2 Fps.
gestern getestet: 2 Fps.....



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Wann nur, wann geben sie endlich auf???
> 
> 
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Thermaltake CL-W0171 ProWater880i


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Du dagegen hast.
Aber ich kann Dir sagen, wann die aufgeben: am 30.02.

Grüße und guten Rutsch

Jochen


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Wann nur, wann geben sie endlich auf???
> 
> 
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Thermaltake CL-W0171 ProWater880i


Niemals.


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht aber nich schlecht aus, allerdings der preis, kann nich so gut sein dann oder?


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür bekommst du bessere Komponenten. Unter anderem ist ein Heatkiller 3.0 LC zu dem Preis drin.


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso na dann


----------



## netheral (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Langsam nervt dieser Komplettschmutz diverser Hersteller... Wer etwas Mühe in die Sache steckt bekommt für den Preis eine deutlich bessere Selbstbau-WaKü.

Z.b. HK 3.0 LC, MagiCool Tripple und eine Enheim Station. Zack ist man deutlich besser bedient und ist nichtmal teurer. Dass man damit jede CPU kalt bekommt, ist der angenehme Nebeneffekt davon. Und erweitern kann man es auch, wow. 

Kenne jemanden mit sowas ähnlichem: Ne Pumpe im CPU-Kühler und ein Single-Radi für den Hecklüfterplatz. Hat ihn stolze 130 Euro gekostet und hält seinen X4 940 BE bei 3,3 Ghz und 1,4 VCore auf wundersamen 65° im Load und 40° im Idle... 
Letztere Temperatur überschreite ich nur knapp im Load und das bei 3,6 Ghz im Prime. Dann sinds ca. 45 - 48°. ^^
Seine Temps hat mein Mugen II auch geschafft: Mit nem NB XL1 auf 5 Volt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Langsam nervt dieser Komplettschmutz diverser Hersteller... Wer etwas Mühe in die Sache steckt bekommt für den Preis eine deutlich bessere Selbstbau-WaKü.


So ein Set ist für die Faulen, die einfachnur ne Wakü haben wollen. Ohne sich vorher zu informieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich seh' das so: entweder

ich will einfach - ohne Arbeit und Bastelei - meinen Rechner ruhig haben; oder
ich will was für die Optik, ohne mir Arbeit zu machen; oder
ich will meinen Spaß haben.

Dann gibt es folgende Varianten:

ich kaufe (oder baue mir) einen Rechner mit Luftkühlung - meinetwegen auch 'nen Saturn-, Dell-, Medion- oder sonstwas-PC
ich kaufe mir einen Fertig-PC mit Wakü
ich baue mir eine Wakü selbst . und stelle sie mir auch selbst zusammen

Ich - und die Meisten hier - haben sich für Variante drei entschieden.......

Ich denke, ich spreche für die Meisten hier, wenn ich sage: eine fertige Wakü ist langweilig das Basteln, Ändern, Erweitern und Verbessern ist das, was uns Spaß macht!

Die Hersteller (müssen?) bedienen eben alle Bereiche.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## xEbo (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer hilft mir ne Wakü zusammenzustellen? Mit jedem Test/Guide den ich les bin ich verwirrter -.-. Vorallem was Radiatoren anbelangt .

Die Frage ob es hier reingehört oder ob ich doch lieber nen eigenen Thread aufmache. Davon gibt es aber sicher schon drölfmillionen.

Woran ich dachte war bisher 1x 3*140 BlackIce vll nen 240er radi noch dazubauen. Gekühlt wird wohl ein i7+ 1 oder 2 Gtx285/HD5870. Die Frage ist einfach bei welchen Radis bekomme ich am meißten Kühlleistung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Die Frage ob es hier reingehört oder ob ich doch lieber nen eigenen Thread aufmache.


ja.



> Die Frage ist einfach bei welchen Radis bekomme ich am meißten Kühlleistung.


Von einem 1080er Radi mit Vollbestückung.


----------



## Ü50 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas
der Radi sollte jedoch bei den jetzigen Tems. mit hochprozentigem befüllt werden oder.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ü50 schrieb:


> @KingPiranhas
> der Radi sollte jedoch bei den jetzigen Tems. mit hochprozentigem befüllt werden oder.


Nur wenn du ihn draussen auf stellen willst.


----------



## Ü50 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner steht ja draussen. Jedoch ohne Wodka


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so ne kleine Frage nebenbei:

Meint ihr dass ein 240er und ein 120er Radi zur Kühlung eines Phenom II X4 945 und einer HD4870 OC reichen? Bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher. 

Achja und auf Caseking hab ich gelesen dass ich das HAF 932 im Deckel ein Triple Radi (360er) passen soll, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, ist das nut Platz für nen 240er.


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 240er und der 120er reichen allemal für CPU und Grafikkarte.

Was das HAF angeht - im Deckel lässt sich tatsächlich ein TripleRadiator verbauen - ein Teil des Radiators liegt dabei unter der Kunststoffabdeckung, welche mit Luftschlitzen aufwartet und erwärmteLuft nach draußen befördert.

mfG und frohes Neues


----------



## Nucleus (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ü50

Wow... das sieht irgendwie... ungesund aus


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Was das HAF angeht - im Deckel lässt sich tatsächlich ein TripleRadiator verbauen - ein Teil des Radiators liegt dabei unter der Kunststoffabdeckung, welche mit Luftschlitzen aufwartet und erwärmteLuft nach draußen befördert


Ich nehm mal dann wird aber auch der oberste 5,25" Schacht blockiert, aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, sind ja noch genug drin. 
Danke erstmal für die Hilfe. 

Achja btw: Das auf deinem Ava ist doch auch ein HAF 932? Wo hast du denn die Seitentür her, die hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@BeachBoy08 das ist gemodded.


----------



## AMDman (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo...auf den rat von king hin, frage ich hier nun nochmals, ob es möglich ist den radiator (tripple 120) direkt auf den rechner zu legen, ohne ihn zu fixieren, wüsste nämlich keinen anderen ort...!

thx


----------



## Nucleus (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Du Schrauben verwendest, die lang genug sind, geht das mit jedem Radi, der auf den Deckel passt.


----------



## AMDman (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				direkt auf den rechner zu legen schrieb:
			
		

> ohne schrauben, einfach nur legen, spricht da was dagegen?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich seh' das so: entweder
> 
> ...




Der Haken ist nur, dass es quasi kein Fertigangebot (also nicht Kat. 3) gibt, das Rubrik 1 erfüllt und die Optik ist imho durchgängig ne Katastrophe. (aber das denke ich ja auch von 90% aller Casemods  )



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Meint ihr dass ein 240er und ein 120er Radi zur Kühlung eines Phenom II X4 945 und einer HD4870 OC reichen? Bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher.



Bequem. Zumal du mit den beiden keine sonderlich hitzeempfindliche Komponente im Kreislauf hast.




AMDman schrieb:


> hallo...auf den rat von king hin, frage ich hier nun nochmals, ob es möglich ist den radiator (tripple 120) direkt auf den rechner zu legen, ohne ihn zu fixieren, wüsste nämlich keinen anderen ort...!



Ein Raditor braucht Platz, um Luft anzusaugen und abzuführen - solange das gegeben ist, kannst du damit machen, was du willst. Ich würde mir bei Positionierung auf dem Radiator aber zumindest etwas einfallen lassen, was ein runterrutschen verhindert, wenn er nicht festgeschraubt werden kann/soll.


----------



## GoZoU (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Mal so ne kleine Frage nebenbei:
> 
> Meint ihr dass ein 240er und ein 120er Radi zur Kühlung eines Phenom II X4 945 und einer HD4870 OC reichen? Bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher.



Das ist gar kein Problem. In meinem Bekanntenkreis betreibt jemand einen Phenom II X4 955 BE und eine HD 4890 OC an einem 360er Radi. Die Lüfter arbeiten dabei afaik mit 700 RPM und er hat noch Luft nach oben.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Monsterclock (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AMDman schrieb:


> ohne schrauben, einfach nur legen, spricht da was dagegen?!



naja wenn du ihn legst, dann bekommt er ja auf einer Seite keine Luft, du solltest ihn vielleicht stellen...


----------



## AMDman (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder vllt. an meinen schreibtisch hängen?!
habe nämlich seitlich nen überstand der tischplatte!!


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder du stellst den Radi hin:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x120mm Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x120mm 38146


----------



## xEbo (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Von einem 1080er Radi mit Vollbestückung.




Das "Problem" ist dass ich nen 1080er wahrscheinlich von der Größe her nicht in ein Lian Li reinkrieg . Daher die Überlegung dass ich nen 360er/420er in den Deckel pack. Die Frage dabei ist dann welcher da der Beste ist.
Weiterhin ist die Frage ob ich nicht gleich nen 240er mit reinpack dann hab ich hoffentlich genug Kühlleistung für die nächsten paar Tage .

Daher ist die Frage: BlackIce (lt 140mm Roundup so mit der Beste) oder doch lieber ein Thermochill. Der Thermochill scheint größer zu sein. Die Frage ist hierbei ob der BlackIce vll mehr Lamellen/cm² hat als der Thermo der afaik mit 4L/cm² aufwartet.

Dann ist natürlich noch die Sache: Ich möchte eine Waku va. aus OC gründen und Lautstärkegründen. Daher reicht wahrscheinlich ein 360er/420er alleine nicht aus um effektiv leise zu bleiben.


----------



## AMDman (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey...tolle idee!! infinity, danke^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Daher die Überlegung dass ich nen 360er/420er in den Deckel pack.


Nimm den Revo mit 140er Lüftern.

@AMDman oder einfach http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Abstandshalter-schwarz-34mm--4-St-ck--M3.html nutzen.


----------



## xEbo (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nimm den Revo mit 140er Lüftern.
> 
> @AMDman oder einfach Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stück) M3 Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stück) M3 38102 nutzen.




Gefällt mir gut das Teil. Ich bastel mir mal noch bei aqtuning nen warenkorb zusammen da wäre es super wenn du/ihr den hier absegnen könntet.

Edit: Reicht ein Triple Radi für i7+ 2*gtx285/2*hd5870 u. ggf Mainboard ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach einen Thread in der Kaufberatungssektion auf.


----------



## xEbo (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mach einen Thread in der Kaufberatungssektion auf.




Also doch


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

bringt die kühlung der rückseite was???


----------



## Xyrian (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Srry für OT, aber für was zum Teufel ist der Heatkiller auf der Rückseite? 
Ist doch die Rückseite, oder?

Xyrian

Edit: Lol, zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke ^^


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Noch nicht getestet, der prozzi macht jetzt aber 4 GHz(und vermutlich mehr) mit. 
Da ich aber sehr viel am System verändert habe kann es auch an etwas anderem liegen?!

Meine Backplate war extrem heiß und der Kühler war über, an sich war es nur ein Test.
(U.a. auch eine Durchflussbremse für die starke Laing, aber es plätschert immer noch im AGB )


----------



## ole88 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

wollt ich auch gerade fragen


----------



## Shibi (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hätte mal gerne einen Temperaturvergleich mit und ohne den Kühler an der Rückseite, ob das wirklich einen Unterschied macht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ole88 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

des wär auch wirklich intresannt mal zu wissen


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Rechner so weit fertig ist, mache ich auch mal nen Test mit und ohne.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gelesen dass man für die Laing DDC einen schmierfähigen Wasserzusatz verwenden sollte.
Kennt ihr das irgendwas was mit Coolabority Liquid Coolant (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Coollaboratory Liquid Coolant Pro UV Green 1000ml Coollaboratory Liquid Coolant Pro UV Green 1000ml 30166) verträglich ist? Hab davon nich 1 1/2 Flaschen rumstehen und keine Lust schon wieder was neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destilliertes Wasser und G48 reicht auch dicke.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 ist doch Glysantin oder?
Ist das farblos, weil das Glysantin dass ich kenne ist idR blau, was aber nicht in mein farbkonzept passen würde...


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts in blau, rötlich und pink.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was kein grün, sehr schlecht. 
Naja so viel dazu... ^^


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbige Zusätze (die ganzen UV Sachen für Waküs) versauen eh nur die Schläuche. Deswegen rate ich davon ab. G48 wird aber nur 1:25-1:30 mit Wasser gemischt, deswegen ist die Kombination unproblematisch.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du UV grün willst nimm Uranin, für nur grün nimm zusätzlich Lebensmittelfarbe


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War ja nur so ne Frage, hab mittlerweile auch ne andere Lösung gefunden. ^^
Falls ich ne Laing kaufe (schwanke da noch zwischen Aquastream XT und Laing DDC) dann wirds wohl grüner Schlauch und Innovatek Protect Konzentrat + destilliertes Wasser werden, das ist wenigstens vom Hersteller freigegeben.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, Inno Protect ist gut, aber im Vergleich mit G48+desti. Wasser sauteuer. Mit G48 für 8e kannst du 35l Flüssigkeit anmischen. Das reicht dir Jahre. Inno Protect in der Menge kostet als Fertigmische 346,50€.


----------



## AMDman (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo leude...ich wollte für die endgültige entscheidung für oder gegen eine wakü wissen was für temps ihr so habt unter last (wenn oced, dann bitte sagen, wie sehr)

thx


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da man sowas nicht vergleichen kann, muss es dir ausreichen, wenn ich dir versichere, dass du mit der Wakü 10-20° bessere CPU Temperaturen haben und einen sehr leisen Rechner haben wirst.

Vorrausgesetzt, du konfigurierst dein Kühlsystem angemessen.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe schon in einem anderen Thread dazu geschrieben, möchte es aber hier nochmal diskutiert wissen:

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich nicht auch auf G48 +H2O Dest. umsteigen soll.

Hätte ich nicht schon in meiner aktuellen Bestellung Inno Protect drin, wäre das sicher.
Aber über den Wassermann könnte ich das ja noch stornieren.

Deswegen ein paar Fragen zu G48:

1. Ist G48 (bestimmte Marke) von Aquacomputer freigegeben, wie Inno Protect auch? Habe die AS Ultra

2. Gibt es das auch farblos?

3. Verfärbt G48 (transparente) Schläuche?

4. Bislang habe ich Inno Protect benutzt. Muss ich beim Durchspülen etwas beachten, wenn ich auf G48 umsteigen würde? Oder geht G48 nicht, weil IP irgendwie Schmierzeugs hinterlässt?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Nein, ist es nicht. Aber macht nichts, die Kombination ist jahrelang bewährt.

2. soviel ich weiss nicht.

3. Bei 1:30 nicht.

4. Spülen musst du nicht. Einfach Wasser wechseln.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht das blaue G48 bei 1:30 aus?
Das ist dann doch schon recht blass, oder?

Ich bin nämlich gerade am Überlegen ob ich meine Bestellung beim A-C-Shop ändern soll und statt dem blauen DD-Schlauch doch lieber transparenten nehme.


----------



## AMDman (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie wechselt man eig das wasser?!


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du lässt das Alte ab, und füllst das Neue ein...

Vereinfacht gesagt. 

*--EDIT--*

@AMDman

Wenn Du Dich für eine WaKü entscheiden solltest, mach' nicht den Fehler, den ich auch gemacht habe.
Lass' Dich von den Leuten hier beraten und stell Dich nicht quer, hab' keine Angst vor dem Basteln (das kriegen selbst rasierte Affen hin) und versuch' nur im sinnvollen Rahmen zu sparen.

Eine WaKü, gerade wenn sie von der Leistung her Luft nach oben haben soll, kostet eben.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wie sieht das blaue G48 bei 1:30 aus?
> Das ist dann doch schon recht blass, oder?
> 
> Ich bin nämlich gerade am Überlegen ob ich meine Bestellung beim A-C-Shop ändern soll und statt dem blauen DD-Schlauch doch lieber transparenten nehme.


Dazu habe ich leider kein Foto.



AMDman schrieb:


> wie wechselt man eig das wasser?!




An tiefer Stelle den Schlauch abziehen und Behälter drunter. Wenn man dazu ein T-Stück mit Blindstopfen verbaut, geht es einfacher.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Du lässt das Alte ab, und füllst das Neue ein...
> 
> Vereinfacht gesagt.



Ich würde zwischen dem Aten ablassen und Neubefüllen bei einem Wasserzusatz wechsel, noch eine Ausgibige Reinigung der Küler vornehmen und den Radi / die Schläuche vorher gründlich mit destiliertem Wasser Spülen.



Madz schrieb:


> An tiefer Stelle den Schlauch abziehen und Behälter drunter. Wenn man dazu ein T-Stück mit Blindstopfen verbaut, geht es einfacher.



Ich hab zwischem dem  T-Stück und dem Blindstopen  noch nen Kugelhahn drin und da ist das Wasser ablassen sehr einfach.
Da kann auch nix Passieren.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Halte ich für unnötig. Bzw. nur für nötig, wenn man ein Review über Komponenten schreibt, um die Ergebnisse nicht zu verfälschen.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab da mal ne frage:lohnt es sich,solch Wasserkühler. Kühler bei eBay.de: Antrieb, Motor Getriebe (endet 02.01.10 14:53:04 MEZ) einen kühler zu kaufen?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag den mal, was für Anschlüsse der Radiator hat und er soll mal Fotos vom Lamellenabstand machen.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, jetzt habe ich über den Support-Thread das IP streichen lassen.

Könnte mir jemand bitte ein Bild posten, das blaues G48 bei 1:30 zeigt?

Ist ein konzentrierteres Mischverhältnis schon schädlich? Farbablagerungen, etc.?


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab noch einen gefunden: VW Passat B5 GP Wasserkühler für z.b. 1.9TDI 130PS bei eBay.de: Antrieb, Motor Getriebe (endet 02.01.10 16:32:20 MEZ)
würde es was bringen,so einen kühler noch passiv in den kreislauf einzubringen??
das mit den anschlüssen sollte nicht das problem sein.da kann man doch einfach welche "reinkleben" oder??


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus   Schau mal in den Radi Ablagerungen - Fred

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/83763-tuerkise-ablagerungen-ursache-loesung.html

@MetallSimon
Auto - Radis sind eher für Fahrtwind und schnelldrehende Maxi - Lüfter ausgelegt.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will mir für mein Projekt ne neue Steuerung kaufen.
Eigentlich wollte ich beim Server Master bleiben, jedoch
geht mir meine Laing auf den Sack (Ich weiß selber nicht,
was mich zum 1T -> 1+T Mod getrieben hat ).

Also: T-Balancer oder Aquaero

Kann mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht hilft dir mein Review: http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8388


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, ich lese es gerade. 

Edit: Okay, Ganz klar Aquaero.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> @Nucleus   Schau mal in den Radi Ablagerungen - Fred
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/83763-tuerkise-ablagerungen-ursache-loesung.html



Danke, Sentinel, abr den Thread kenne ich schon.
Hab da ja auch schon gepostet.

Ich wüsste nur gerne welche Farbe das G48 bei 1:30 hat, um entscheiden zu können, ob ich blaue oder klare Schläuche kaufen soll.

Wenn also jemand Bilder hat, her damit, bitte


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus G48 kaufen und ausprobieren. Wenn's nicht gefällt einfach ins nächste Auto kippen. ^^


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist was dran, ja 

Ich schätze im Baumarkt wird das wohl günstiger sein, als an der Tanke, oder?

Gibt es G48-Hersteller, die ich meiden sollte, oder ist das so genormtes Zeugs?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich schätze im Baumarkt wird das wohl günstiger sein, als an der Tanke, oder?


gehe ich von aus. Weiss es aber nicht.



> Gibt es G48-Hersteller, die ich meiden sollte, oder ist das so genormtes Zeugs?


Glysantin ist der Markenname von BASF. Solange du kein ganz billiges Zeugs holst, sollte es schon passen.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Glysantin ist der Markenname von BASF. Solange du kein ganz billiges Zeugs holst, sollte es schon passen.



Wie viel ist da drin, und wie viel darf es kosten?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wie viel ist da drin, und wie viel darf es kosten?


BASF 106015 Glysantin PROTECT-PLUS G48, Konzentrat 1,5 Liter: Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus

Bei meinem Bild im "Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung? - Fred" ist das Gemisch ca. 1:15, hab mich leider ein wenig verschätzt, sollte 1:2x werden.


----------



## tha_fre4k (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wollte fragen wie es aussieht, ob euch ein passender WaKühler für die Sparkle GTX 260 Plus mit dem neuem PCB Design (X260) bekannt ist ?!
Der einzige der lt. Fotos scheint zu passen, ist der aquagraFX GTX 275 / 260 55nm.
Wie sieht es aus mit persönlichen erfahrungswerten ?

Fotos füg ich in kürze hier mit an !


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du dein PCB schon mal mit denen in dem Thread verglichen?


----------



## tha_fre4k (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jap .. eben genau wegen dem frag ich ja.
mein PCB ist da drinnen nicht bebildert.
meine graka ist aber da drinnen aufgelistet nur stimmt das bild mit meinem PCB eben nicht überein.


> SPARKLE GTX 260 - PCI-E 896MB DDR3 (SXX260896D3S-VP) & Aquacomputer aquagraFX 275GTX und 260GTX (G200b)


hab nun ein foto meines PCB's angefügt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@tha_fre4k Sieht nicht gut aus mit dem PCB. Brauchst quasi so einen Kühler wie bei der HD 4870/90 Typ 2. Mit so einer Brücke. Oder halt GPU Only + passive Kühlkörper.


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

am besten einer von EK, hätte hier sogar noch ne brücke liegen die darauf passen würde


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß zufällig jemand welches PCB Design die XFX HD4870 (XFX Radeon HD 4870 ATI-Design, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (HD-487A-ZDFC/HD-487A-ZWFL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) verwendet?
Nicht dass ich wieder den falschen Kühler bestelle.


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohne foto ohne kühler wird das schwierig


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ja sein dass jemand eine hat und das weiß.


----------



## tha_fre4k (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Brauchst quasi so einen Kühler wie bei der HD 4870/90 Typ 2. Mit so einer Brücke. Oder halt GPU Only + passive Kühlkörper.


was genau meinst du mit so einer "brücke" ?
gpu only + passiv wäre meine letzte variante ... halt ich net besonders viel davon.



> am besten einer von EK, hätte hier sogar noch ne brücke liegen die darauf passen würde


aus was für nem material ist denn die oberfläche ? POM oder plexi ?
könntest du mir den kühler + dieser "brücke" mal fotografieren und mir hier oder per PN die fotos schicken ?
wäre echt klasse.

der EK kühler wäre sowieso der beste weil ich so oben und unten die 1/4" anschlüsse hab, und dann direkt in die laing reinkann ohne nen riesen bogen machen zu müssen.

gruss und danke schon mal jetzt !


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> was genau meinst du mit so einer "brücke" ?


Etwas was über die Kondensatoren auf die Spawas geht. Wie bei dem Kühler.


----------



## tha_fre4k (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ole88
und wie werden diese brücken befestigt bzw. auf welchem kühler ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Brücken passen nicht auf deine Karte. Die gehören zu EK Kühlern.


----------



## tha_fre4k (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ich diese brücken alleine nicht auf meine karte montieren kann ist mir klar 
deswegen will ich ja eben wissen mit was für einem kühler von EK diese brücken kompatibel sind.

gruss


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst mit einem Kühler passt es nicht.


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit dem EK kühler für die HD4870 gibts nur eine grundplattform da kann man jede dieser brücke anschrauben


----------



## tha_fre4k (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also kurzum .. es gibt keinen wirklich passenden.. oder wie ?

ich werds mal mit dem 260 270er von aqua computer versuchen ... der scheint von den aussparungen her zu passen ..


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird nicht passen. Der Kühler passt auf dieses Layout Aqua Computer Webshop - aquagraFX für GTX 275 und GTX 260 (G200b) G1/4 23473


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF 12177

das is der passende kühler dafür, dann das schwarze hinten ist die brücke


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre schon ein seeeehr großer Zufall, schließlich ist der Kühler für eine ganz andere Karte gemacht.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das wäre schon ein seeeehr großer Zufall, schließlich ist der Kühler für eine ganz andere Karte gemacht.


Ich wollt grad sagen, hier wird doch ein Kühler für die GTX260 gesucht...


----------



## ole88 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

irgendwie hama dran vorbei geredet lol is ja ne 260er die er sucht^^


----------



## Nucleus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie macht Ihr Eure Radis sauber, wenn Ihr sowas wie Cillit Bang verwendet?

Macht Ihr dann nen kleinen Kreislauf und füllt den mit Wasser und CB?
Schadet das der Pumpe/den Dichtungen?

Bin grad am Überlegen wie ich das am Besten machen soll...


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Macht Ihr dann nen kleinen Kreislauf und füllt den mit Wasser und CB?


Nur CB + Wasser in den Radi, kein Kreislauf



> Schadet das der Pumpe/den Dichtungen?


Ja.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß zufällig jemand ob der hier (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC4890 LT (light) - Acetal Typ 1 EK Water Blocks EK-FC4890 LT (light) - Acetal Typ 1 12246) auch auf die HD4870 mit refernzdesign typ 1 passt? Müsste doch theoretisch... ^^


----------



## ole88 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passt nicht, die 4890 ist total anderst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@beachBoy08 wie wärs mit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie 12187


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß ja, nur den oben von mir genannten gibts billig ind er Bucht. 
Gibt ja auch Kühler passend für HD4870/90. ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was bringt billig wenns nicht passt?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deshalb frag ich ja bevor ich kauf...


----------



## xEbo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heyho, 

ist die saphire 5870 im ref design?


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es noch kein anderes Design des PCB, als das Referenzdesign von ATI/AMD. Zumindest sind alle Saphire HD5870 Karten laut Alternate im Referenzdesign.


----------



## High-End (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagt mal mein Händler hat mir angeboten meine Bestellung von einer ASUS HD 5870 auf Sapphire zu wächseln da er da wieder welche bekommen hat und nicht weis wann es ASUS geben wird.

meine Frage: macht das Sinn oder soll ich lieber warten bis es wieder ASUS gibt, da ich gelesen hab das die ASUS im Schnitt besser abschneidet, auch von der OC Tauglichkeit, zwar nicht viel aber ein wenig halt. Außerdem hat ASUS ein eigenes OC Programm was Sapphire nicht hat.


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würde die Asus nehmen. Laut Aussage eines Support Mitarbeiter im Asus Support Forum, gibt Asus auch bei Kühlerwechseld ie volle Garantie.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Asus nehmen. Laut Aussage eines Support Mitarbeiter im Asus Support Forum, gibt Asus auch bei Kühlerwechseld ie volle Garantie.




Hast Du das schriftlich mit dem Namen des Mitarbeiters?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, aber du brauchst nur nochmal eine Anfrage im Asus Support Forum stellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Mitarbeiter im Asus Support Forum ähnlich "kompetent" sind, wie die beim e-mail support, dann würde ich mich darauf erst verlassen, wenn ich die Bestätigung per Brief mit Siegel und handschriftlicher Unterschrift bei mir zu Hause liegen habe...


----------



## Nucleus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, genau deswegen fragte ich ja... der Support kann einem Vieles schreiben. 

Auch im Support-Forum ist das so eine Sache.

Wenn man als letztes Mittel einen Rechtsstreit vom Zaun brechen muss wegen Grantieansprüchen, kann man schlecht mit Foreneinträgen kommen, glaube ich...


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@High-End zur zeit sind nur die Aufkleber auf den Karten anders.


----------



## GoZoU (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Asus nehmen. Laut Aussage eines Support Mitarbeiter im Asus Support Forum, gibt Asus auch bei Kühlerwechseld ie volle Garantie.


Um deine Aussage zu untermauern wäre ein Link natürlich recht hilfreich 

@High-End: Wie die anderen schon sagten, ich würde nicht auf einen bestimmten Hersteller pochen wenn es keine gravierenden Unterschiede gibt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Statement war in einem Quatsch Thread, im Asus Support Forum@Hwluxx. Finde ich leider nicht mehr. Aber wer es genau wissen will, der muss nur eine Anfrage dort starten.


----------



## drunkendj (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen;

würde gerne wissen welche Schlauchschellen Ihr mir empfehlen würdet.
Die aus Kunststoff: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle 17 - 19mm Kunststoff weiß Schlauchschelle 17 - 19mm Kunststoff weiß 68071

oder diese Federbänder:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 17 - 19mm silber Schlauchschelle Federband 17 - 19mm silber 68087

Schonmal Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Federbandschellen. Die Kunststoff Schellen sind nur schwer auseinander zu bekommen und nach 2-3 mal benutzen unbrauchbar.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Federbandschellen. Für welchen Schlauch?


----------



## drunkendj (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch ist von Masterkleer Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 19/13mm UV-aktiv weiß (1/2"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch 19/13mm UV-aktiv weiß (1/2"ID) 59075


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann auf jeden Fall Federbandschellen. Du weisst aber, dass du auf Perfect Seal Tüllen keine Schellen brauchst, oder?


----------



## drunkendj (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz  gehört hab ich das schon, hätte aber zur Sicherheit welche genommen. Aber wenn das sicher ohne geht dann mach ich das so. Mfg


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, nutze ich seit September 2008 selbst so. Der Rechner wurde mehrmals transportiert und bisher hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## drunkendj (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das so gut geht lass ich die Schellen weg sieht auf jedenfall besser aus.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Nucleus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute meinen MoRa bekommen -echt Geilo-Mat das Teil 

Wisst Ihr zufällig aus dem Kopf, ob die Bohrungen für die Befestigung M3 oder M4 sind?
Ich glaube, dass das M3 sein müsste...


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck mal bei AT in dei Produktbeschreibung, evtl. steht es dort.


----------



## xEbo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

macht es eigentlich Sinn sich für sein Case Luftführungen zu bauen damit man keine Luftverwirbelungen innerhalb des Gehäuses hat?


----------



## Nucleus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aaaah, M4 - wer hätte das gedacht? 

Dumm nur, dass ich morgen nicht zum Baumarkt kann, um Gewindestangen zu kaufen... Feiertag 

Ich werde mir gleich nochmal DaxTroses Anleitung zur Befestigung an der Seitenwand ansehen.

Was meint Ihr - wie viel Abstand sollte zwischen dem Lüftergitter und der Seitenwand sein?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xEbo schrieb:


> macht es eigentlich Sinn sich für sein Case Luftführungen zu bauen damit man keine Luftverwirbelungen innerhalb des Gehäuses hat?


Nein, weil die einzelnen Komponenten auf dem Boards so nicht gekühlt werden.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Aaaah, M4 - wer hätte das gedacht?
> 
> Dumm nur, dass ich morgen nicht zum Baumarkt kann, um Gewindestangen zu kaufen... Feiertag
> 
> ...


4-5 cm.


----------



## xEbo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ich meinte wenn man 2 Radis hat. Deren Luftströme 90° auf einander liegen, dass man dann einen Luftstrom per Plexikasten leitet. Dadurch hat man einen "ungestörten" Lufstrom der bspw vom Boden zum Deckel geht und einen zweiten der vom Boden zur Front verläuft.
Da hätte man die Passivkühlung der Komponenten und keine Luftverwirbelungen -> maximale Kühlleistung.


----------



## High-End (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sag mal weis jemand von euch wo ich rosa farbenes BASF G48 kaufen kann, oder is das rosa farbene nur das G30? Da mein Kühlflüssigkeit rot werden soll nützt mir ne blaue Mischung nicht wirklich viel.

EDIT:

Weis jemand von euch ob ein Tygon 15,9/9,5 auf diesen Tüllen hält und dicht ist, ohne Schälle oder Kabelbinder:
Aquatuning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, auf solchen Tüllen *müssen* Schellen (am besten Federband) eingesetzt werden.


----------



## High-End (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Nein, auf solchen Tüllen *müssen* Schellen (am besten Federband) eingesetzt werden.


 
hmm welche passen denn auf die Tüllen (AT Seite wäre cool)
Und ne allgemeine Frage wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den Tüllen (wo man Klammern braucht) und Perfect Seal Tüllen (wo man keine braucht)?


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MÜSSEN nicht...
(Siehe mein PC)
Die dinger sitzen so Fest das man sie auch ohne Schellen nie wieder loskriegt.


----------



## sentinel1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 in rosa? = einfach mal nachschauen im Baumarkt


----------



## High-End (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

puh das sieht aber ganz schön gefährlich aus bei dir, nach den Bildern wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob da nicht mal was undicht wird.



sentinel1 schrieb:


> G48 in rosa? = einfach mal nachschauen im Baumarkt


 
Ich wohne in Österreich wir ham sowas nicht im Baumarkt ^^


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter  Da bekommst du die Schellen.


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

Welche Verbindung für ein CF System ist die Sicherste..?? Denn die Phobya Variabler ist so ein bissel wackelig und ich weiss nicht, ob das dicht ist. Der Abstand ist doch ein bissel gross, obwohl es schon eine 3 SLOT Variante ist...

..oder wäre die beste alternative, 2 Anschlüsse und ein Stück Schlauch..??

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probiers mal mit denen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance SLI VID Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 3 Slot Koolance SLI VID Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 3 Slot 64032


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, die habe ich auch schon gesehen. ich muss mal genau den Abstand messen, wie weit die beiden entfernt sind.


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab ganz normal mit schlauch die verbindung gemacht


----------



## RomeoJ (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich hab ganz normal mit schlauch die verbindung gemacht



..hast mal Bitte ein Foto..??


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heut Abend wenn ich von der Wache daheim bin gerne


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wache? Bulle oder Feuerwehrmann? 

€: Leute, holt Euch Popcorn und zieht Euch den Thread hier rein:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7180120#post7180120


----------



## Nucleus (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal ne Frage zu den Kupplungen:

Die von Koolance sind ja recht teuer, wie ich sehe - wenn sie allerdings besser sind, nehme ich die gerne.

Brauche ich für 16/10er Schlauch nur das?

Oder noch das zusätzlich?

Für zwei komplette Verbindungen wären das dann nämlich ja schon 40 Tacken! 

--Edit--

Was ist das denn für ein Vogel?!


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind teuer, aber haben den niedrigesten Durchflusswiederstand. Die Verarbeitung und Materialqualität ist auch auf einem sehr hohen Niveau.


----------



## Nucleus (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das heißt, dass ich für einen Schlauch beides Verlinkte brauche?


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, du brauchst ein Schott und eine Kupplung.  Die Verlinkten sind beide Schotts.


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brk, dacht das weiß scho jeder, two face is auch so einer. ja hallenfussballtunier mal wieder. 

ich brech zam vor lachen, an meinen Kupfer Kühlern klebt Blut??? lol
son noob


----------



## Xyrian (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Behauptet der Kerl wirklich, das Wasser in einer Wakü wär so kalt, dass sich Kondenswasser an den Schläuchen niederschlägt?? 

Übrigens nochmals Danke an euch, wegen dem Tipp von wegen zu geringer Anpressdruck... Ich hab meine Schrauben durch ein Befestigungskit ausgetauscht, und hab jetzt unter Last nur noch max. 40°.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Wache? Bulle oder Feuerwehrmann?
> 
> €: Leute, holt Euch Popcorn und zieht Euch den Thread hier rein:
> 
> Was für einen Sinn hat eine WaKü? - Seite 5 - ForumBase



Also Feuerwehrler ist der schon mal nicht. Wir geben ja nach einiger Zeit mal ruhe.
Aber der ist einfach der Oberhammer.

Destilierteswassser im Wakükreislauf nicht leitend. lol
Und Kondenswassser auf ner Lan Party. Ich hau mich weg.


----------



## Monsterclock (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Typ (von CB) da hats echt drauf (mist zu labern ) *lol* *rofl* XD


----------



## Yenlowang (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den farbigen Wässerchen gibts ja öfters das Problem des Aufflockens würde es da was bringen nen Filter im Kreislauf einzubauen? Für mein geplantes Projekt will ich nen schönes Grün haben, nen farbigen Schlauch würde ich aber gerne ausschliesen wegen den Effekten.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde morgen meinen Mora an die Seitenwand klatschen.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wie weit ich die Schrauben zur Befestigung reindrehen darf.
Habe mir heute extra Gewindestangen gekauft.

Möchte sie nicht zu weit rein drehen, sonst reiße ich ein Loch in den Radi.

Allerdings scheinen die Lamellen dort schon nicht mehr zu sein.

Weiß jemand, ob ich bedenkenlos schrauben kann?


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sie etwa 3-5mm reindrehen und dann mit einer Mutter kontern. Hält Bombe!


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die 3-5mm sind eben auch schon tricky, wenn der silberne Rahmen um den Core direkt aufliegt, was er tut.

Die Frage ist eben, ob die Schraublöcher so tief gedacht sind wie sie aussehen, weil darunter nichts kaputt geht...?

Auf dem Core sieht man ja am Rand die Bohrungen:

Klick!


----------



## xEbo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ja, die 3-5mm sind eben auch schon tricky, wenn der silberne Rahmen um den Core direkt aufliegt, was er tut.
> 
> Die Frage ist eben, ob die Schraublöcher so tief gedacht sind wie sie aussehen, weil darunter nichts kaputt geht...?
> 
> ...




mach doch einfach auf die Gewindestange bei 3mm nen schwarzen Strich mit bspw Edding. Dann drehst so weit rein bis der Strich verschwindet und schon hast das gut hingetrickst.
Zur Tiefe: Nimm doch einfach ne Schieblehre und steck das teil da einfach mal rein. Vll kriegst dann n ordentliches Maß.


Noch in eigener Sache: Anfi-tec oder MIPS für RAM/chipsatz?


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal sehen ob ich ne Schieblehre auftreiben kann...

Aber der Tipp ist gut, danke


----------



## Dr.House (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3-5 mm Platz sind immer da.

Nimm mal besser Distanzhülsen -http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6882_Distanzh-lse-4-2-x-8-x-35mm-RAL-9005--schwarz-.html

und schneid von der Gewindestange Stücke, die 1 cm länger sind als die Hülse. 5mm in den Radi und 5 mm für die Gehäusewand. An der Gehäusewand mit Mutter festziehen und fertig.  Die Hülse kommt zw. Radi und Gehäusewand.

Durch die Distanzhülsen kriegt der Radi mehr Stabilität und da reichen auch mal nur 4-6 Schrauben.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Statt der Hülsen habe ich mir im Baumarkt ein "quadratisches" Alurohr gekauft.

Das sollte genügend Stabilität bieten und auch noch gut aussehen, denke ich 

Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Experimente machen und berichten 

Danke für Eure Hilfe bislang


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

ich hab mal eine kleine Frage, und zwar in welcher Größe soll ich Fittings nehmen. Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört man soll sie etwas größer nehmen als der Innendurchmesser des Schlauches, damit dieser besser hält.

Ich verwende Momentan 13/10 Schläuche und jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage 10mm Fittings, 11mm oder gar 13?

Hier ist noch der Link zu den Fittings die mir vorschweben.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit 10mm Perfect Seal Tülen fährst du sicher.


----------



## bundymania (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du bei den BP Tüllen bleiben möchtest, empfehle ich für 10mm Schlauch die 11mm Version, besonders, wenn man ab und zu an der Wakü bastelt, denn mit der Zeit dehnt sich der Schlauch etwas aus.


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die 11mm, vielen Dank. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst die auch in 10mm nehmen, aber würde ich nur machen wenn du Schlauchschellen oder Federbänder drum machst (wie in dem Link von dir weiter oben).


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf die würde ich gerne verzichten, die gefallen mir nicht besonders gut. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen wozu diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Dualchip POM MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Dualchip POM 14307 Ringe beim Mips Kühler gut sind ?


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bundy hast du evtl auch schon etwas von 9x140er Radiatoren gehört? Oder von einem Phyoba 420er? 

MfG Xy


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wozu diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Dualchip POM MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Dualchip POM 14307 Ringe beim Mips Kühler gut sind ?


ja, kann ich Dir sagen!
Soll ich?

Bei manchen Anschlüssen ist das Gewinde zu lang und würde zu weit in den Grakakühler hinein reichen.
Das kann mehrere Folgen haben, die aber alle unerwünscht sind:


im 'günstigsten Falle lässt sich der Anschluss nicht ganz hinein schrauben, so dass der O-Ring nicht abdichten kann.
Ergebnis: Undicht (mit allen 'netten' Folgen....)
durch Kontakt mit einem von der anderen Seite dagegen geschraubten Anschluss können zu hohe Kräfte wirken und der Kühler zerstört (gebrochen, Gewinde überdreht) werden.
Ergebnis: Kühler neu kaufen (der Händler wird die nicht böse sein - ein Garantiefall ist das aber nicht....)
Der Anschluss wird soweit hinein geschraubt, dass er Kontakt mit der gegenüber liegenden Fläche oder Verschlussschraube hat.
Ergebnis: kein Durchfluss, zu hoher Druck und in der Folge eine Undichtigkeit (bsp. ein Schlauch rutscht von einer Tülle ab)
Das Problem, dass die Gewinde der Anschlüsse zu lang sind, hatte ich bei meinem EK-4870er-Kühler auch, kann aber auch bei anderen Teilen - zumeist bei Kühlern - auftreten.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das beste ist man kann bei denn anschlüssen auch die gewinde kürzen. hab ich bei meinen anschlüssen überall gemacht und habe bessere durchflusswerte bekommen.


----------



## Skaos (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> das beste ist man kann bei denn anschlüssen auch die gewinde kürzen. hab ich bei meinen anschlüssen überall gemacht und habe bessere durchflusswerte bekommen.




heißt in l/h genau was??


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> @Bundy hast du evtl auch schon etwas von 9x140er Radiatoren gehört? Oder von einem Phyoba 420er?
> 
> MfG Xy


9*140 wird es geben. SInd gerade in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt habe ich mich verausgabt und meinen Mo-Ra an der Seitenwand montiert.

Nur um am Schluss feststellen zu dürfen, dass ich keinen Platz zwischen Seitenwand und Lüftergitter gelassen habe 

Ich werde am Wochenende wohl nochmal ran müssen... 

Ansonsten ist es recht ansehnlich geworden, finde 

Hier ist mein Tagebucheintrag.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> 9*140 wird es geben. SInd gerade in der Entwicklung.


echt?das is ja mal interessant.
gibts dann eigentlich auch ein paar mehr 200mm radis??
also sowas wie 2*200mm oder sogar 4*200mm radis??
bis jetzt gibt es ja nur einen 1*200mm radi


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwann ist doch die grenze des Sinnvollen erreicht, oder?

Ich meine, wer braucht denn wirklich mehr Kühlleistung als ein 9*120er Radi bietet?


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> echt?das is ja mal interessant.
> gibts dann eigentlich auch ein paar mehr 200mm radis??
> also sowas wie 2*200mm oder sogar 4*200mm radis??
> bis jetzt gibt es ja nur einen 1*200mm radi


Also noch größer wird denke ich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## xEbo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Also noch größer wird denke ich nicht sinnvoll.



na doch schon. Irgendwann gibts dann den zimmer/pc kombikühler .

(Nur doof dass man dann im Sommer 30°C zimmertemp hat. )


Würde einer von euch noch auf meine Frage von weiter oben eingehen:
Anfi-tec oder MIPS für PWM/Chip/RAM?


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfi-tec. Die Jungs bauen super Kühler.


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann freu ich mich mal das ich bisher noch nicht genug Geld zusammen habe/hatte für eine WaKü und warte auf einen 9x140mm Radiator 
Oh Gott wird das Ding riesig


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann noch dauern.


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mitm Geld bei mir auch, so 2-3 Monate


----------



## chefmarkus (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...und zum 9x140er noch ein passendes Gehäuse um ihn intern einzubauen! Da wäre ich dann dabei . Ich bin dauernd am überlegen ob sich der Umstieg von insgesamt 5 x 120er auf 7 x 140 lohnt - und dann auch gleich ein entsprechendes Gehäuse zu bauen in das ein 560er und ein 420er intern rein passt . Außenmaße wären dann ca. 70x70x25cm.


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno hat entgültig den Vogel abgeschossen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Schnellverschlusskupplung TF-Verschraubung - SET (m/w) Innovatek Schnellverschlusskupplung TF-Verschraubung - SET (m/w) 65157


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sag mal steht da wirklich 99€ oder war das doch ein Bier zu viel?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 2x Koolanze VL4 sind da ja mit Anschlüssen weitaus billiger.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon für eine Einzige Kuplung über 25 € zu verlangen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer Innovatec kauft íst selber schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immerhin gibt es noch eine Alternative:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Schnellverschluss - Set Innovatek Schnellverschluss - Set 65120


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Sag mal steht da wirklich 99€ oder war das doch ein Bier zu viel?


Genau so dachte ich auch.


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh Gott, ich weiß jetzt schon das es richtig viele Idioten geben wird die das Zeug kaufen und dann über Koolance etc schimpfen das die nichts taugen etc.....
Und ich dachte wirklich ich hab mich verguckt aber 99€ leck mich am Ar*ch....also 198€ wenn man nen MoRa zB abklemmen will.....

Edit: Wohl doch ein bischen spät, natürlich nur 99€ nicht 198....egal immer noch verdammt überteuert.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es noch eine Alternative:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Schnellverschluss - Set Innovatek Schnellverschluss - Set 65120



Aber Trozdem ist man Mit CPC oder Koolance besser und günstiger beraten.



Xylezz schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich weiß jetzt schon das es richtig viele Idioten geben wird die das Zeug kaufen und dann über Koolance etc schimpfen das die nichts taugen etc.....
> Und ich dachte wirklich ich hab mich verguckt aber 99€ leck mich am Ar*ch....also 198€ wenn man nen MoRa zB abklemmen will.....



Da sind doch zwei komplette Schnellkupplungen dabei, aber 99€ sind eindeutig zuviel.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Koolance wäre man vielleicht besser dran, allerdings nicht günstiger.
In den Sets sind jeweils zwei komplette Paare und in dem günstigeren dazu auch noch genug Anschlüsse.

Das soll jetzt keine Werbung für Inno(Gott bewahre ) sein, aber man kann es auch übertreiben mit dem bashing  .


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah verlesen, alles klar :>

Und naja Koolance:
2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65133
+
2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65131
(extra mal die teuren genommen mit integrierter Verschraubung)
=48,96€

Finde einen Unterschied von gut 50% im Gegensatz zu Inno schon um einiges günstiger.
(Die Inno Plastikdinger mal außenvor, wer sich das ins System hängt nutzt auch TT-WaKü  )


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> (Plastikdinger mal außenvor, wer sich das ins System hängt nutzt auch TT-WaKü  )



*hust* Das will ich überlesen haben, ich habe keine TT Wakü, die hab ich hier im Forum zusammen gestellt. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem CPC´s aus Plastik im Kreislauf.
Die sind auch nicht schlecht, aber sehr restriktiv. Drum hab ich gewechselt.


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die CPC aus Plastik sind sehr gut, Nutze ich auch noch.


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, habe es verbessert

Ich meinte die Inno Plastikdinger, das die CPC gut sind ist klar


----------



## Monsterclock (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja aber die sollen Tropffrei sein das haben die anderen nicht, ich denke dahinter steckt eine ziemlich ausgeglügelte technik die die 100% mehr Preis rechtfertigen (könnten).


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Koolance no-spill VL2*N* und VL3*N* sind ebenfalls tropffrei und immer noch deutlich billiger . 

Der hohe Preis ist imho einfach nur die typische Masche von Inno. Nach dem Motto was teuer ist muss auch gut sein, fallen halt immer so und so viele drauf rein. Schlecht ist das Zeug, mal abgesehen von den Kühlern, ja auch nicht alles, aber das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist halt unter aller Kanone. Insbesondere wenn es deutlich bessere Leistungen oder die gleiche Funktion in vergleichbarer Qualität auch für viel weniger Geld, und im Fall der Kühler aus korrosionsbeständigeren Materialien, gibt. Das ist zumindest mal meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow, und ich dachte die Koolance Schnellkupplungen, die ich grad bestellt habe, seien arschteuer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> echt?das is ja mal interessant.
> gibts dann eigentlich auch ein paar mehr 200mm radis??
> also sowas wie 2*200mm oder sogar 4*200mm radis??
> bis jetzt gibt es ja nur einen 1*200mm radi



3x140=420mm 
D.h. die Kantenlänge eines 9-fach 140ers passt sehr gut zu 2x2 200mm Lüftern - der Rest ist Bastelei.
In Anbetracht der verfügbaren 200er Lüfter halte ich das aber für wenig erstrebenswert.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich meine, wer braucht denn wirklich mehr Kühlleistung als ein 9*120er Radi bietet?



Also die Fläche kann ich gut gebrauchen, aber bei mir käme kein Lüfter in die Nähe.




Madz schrieb:


> Inno hat entgültig den Vogel abgeschossen:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Schnellverschlusskupplung TF-Verschraubung - SET (m/w) Innovatek Schnellverschlusskupplung TF-Verschraubung - SET (m/w) 65157




Wenn sich einer ins Inno-Forum traut, soll er mir mal ne knappe Zusammenfassung schreiben, warum dieses Produkt sein Geld wert und alles andere eh nur hochgefährlicher Billigschrott ist


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tut mir leid aber das tue ich meinem Rechner nicht an, meinem Ipod auch nicht und meinem Notebook ebenso wenig......Montag in der Schule vllt


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach mir gleich mal den Spaß und poste danach den Link 

*--Edit--*

So, hier:

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Skaos (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..lol na ihr habt ja ein paar drollige Hobbys 

Bin mal gespannt was die Wakü-Experten von Inno dir antworten


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Thread wird geschlossen oder zensiert werden, weil Markennamen genannt werden.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das bei denen so üblich?


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, dort wird aufs Übelste zensiert, sobald ein Fremdhersteller genannt wird.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pff... Abgehoben *und* schizophren


----------



## Skaos (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja dann editier deinen Text doch besser gleich inno-freundlich .. sagste halt andere namenhafte Hersteller oder so


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist grad langweilig:


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich mir auch überlegt, weiß aber nicht, ob das nicht etwas auffällig sein könnte.

Ach, ich mach einfach mal...


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prime Large FFTS@ Stock. Oc Werte kommen gleich.


----------



## Monsterclock (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max

Zitat von der AT Beschreibung zu VL2N/VL3N


> Info: Nicht Leckagefrei (d.h. nach dem Entkuppeln strömen noch 1-2 Tropfen aus).


Was die von inno ja nicht haben sollen.

(Das sind keine eigenen Erfahrungen ich verlasse mich nur auch die Beschreibung von AT die evtl. falsch sein kann)


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> @VJoe2max
> 
> Zitat von der AT Beschreibung zu VL2N/VL3N
> Was die von inno ja nicht haben sollen.
> ...


Wow 1 bis 2 Tropfen.
Da hälste ein Taschentuch drunter und gut is...ich geb doch keine 100€ aus nur wegen 2 Tropfen, die mir erspart bleiben...


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz:
Fenster offen oder Schnee auf dem Radi(oder beides)?


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fenster auf.  Momentan hab ich @ 4 ghz und 1,54V 35° CPU Temp. @ Large FFTS.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> @VJoe2max
> 
> Zitat von der AT Beschreibung zu VL2N/VL3N
> 
> ...



Ich denke die Beschreibung ist nicht ganz richtig, da es die gleiche Beschreibung ist wie für die Kupplungen ohne no-spill Verschluss . Ist also eher ein c&p Fehler.
Koolance wirbt nämlich damit, dass sie im Gegensatz zu den alten Versionen so gut wie verlustfrei schließen.
Natürlich wird man auch da noch minimale Verluste haben - insbesondere wenn man sie ganz langsam trennt. Das müsste aber bei den Innos konstruktionsbedingt genauso sein - zumindest soweit man das auf den Profuktfotos erkennen kann.

Edit: Hier sind die beiden Versionen VL3 und VL3N der Koolance-Kupplungen mal in einem Roundup gegenübergestellt (+ große CPC und VL4)


----------



## ole88 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol das is ja ma ga nix, 16 grad war das beste aber danach sind die leitungen eingefroren^^


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst -16°?


----------



## ole88 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein 16 grad von cpu, will aber nich wissen wie kalt das wasser war, laut pumpe um die 3 grad oder so, aber der schlauch beim radi wo am fenster stand die sind nach und nach eingefroren gewesen.


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich schaff mein Ziel wohl. Erster in der Luxx OC Liste@ 955be.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interpretiere ich die Testresultate der Schnellkupplungen richtig und die Koolance VL3 sind die schlechtesten?

Die habe ich nämlich gerade erst bestellt...


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja kannst ja abbestellen und die VL3N bestellen


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In normalen Durchflussregionen nehmen die sich alle nichts. Die Graphen sind ja nur für die Amis mit ihren beknackten Turbo-Pumpen interessant - und selbst die kommen nicht in diese Bereiche. Sehr hoher Durchfluss ist kein Kriterium für eine gute Wakü .
Hätte sich der gute skinnee eigentlich sparen können, da es nicht praxisrelevant ist.

Edit: Der Test zeigt auch sehr schön, dass die no-spill Version wirklich keine Tropfverluste hat - zumindest reichte es nicht mal für einen kompletten Tropfen .

Edit#2: Werde meine VL3 evtl. auch noch gegen VL3N tauschen - keine Tropfverluste wären bei meiner Anwendung im Gehäuse schon sehr praktisch.


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja in HighFlow System wie die Amis sie ja so lieben schon teilweise :> Aber bei den üblichen Düsenkühlern nicht, das stimmt


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bedeutet, dass ich mir nicht in den Allerwertesten beißen muss die nicht-N-Version gekauft zu haben?

Hab Ne AS Ultra, nen Mo-Ra 2 Pro, SpaWa, CPU, NB, SB und nächsten Monat (hoffentlich wieder) GraKa im Kreislauf mit 16/10er Schlauch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

mal für die, die es interessiert, meine Werte nach 80 Minuten Prime _und_ Furmark:

CPU: 48-52°
GPU: 40°; 53° Maximum (laut Furmark)
Raumtemperatur: 20,6° (=Gehäusetemperatur; Gehäuse ist noch offen)
Wasser: 30,2° kalte Seite, 33,6° warme Seite
Durchfluss: 48 l/Stunde
Drehzahl Laing: 1910 U/Min
Drehzahl der 4 Lüfter auf dem Radi: 2*840; 2*880 U/Min

Als CPU eine C4Q 9550 mit Standardwerten und ein HK 3 als Kühler, als Grafikkarte eine 4870 mit EK-Kühler, als Radiator ein Mora 2 Pro mit 4 BeQuiet! Silent-Wings 120mm-Lüftern.

Ich finde die Werte gar nicht mal so schlecht; was meint Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass ich mir nicht in den Allerwertesten beißen muss die nicht-N-Version gekauft zu haben?


Nur wenn dich die Tropfverluste beim kuppeln sehr stören


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir wäre sogar ein halbes Glas voll egal, weil man ja wieder nachfüllen kann. 

Mir geht es in erster Linie um den Durchfluss.


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dreh die Laing mal so hoch, dass sie 60l/h fördert! Das dürfte evtl. noch 1° bringen.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was bringt ein 1°C auf Kosten einer lauter arbeitenden Pumpe?

Von den ~50 l/h kommend kann man mit Durchflusspielereien eh nichts erreichen was irgendeinen realen Effekt hätte. Von daher lieber mit geringer Pumpendrehzahl und weniger Lautstärke betreiben .
Eine Durchflusssteigerung wäre vllt. relevant wenn es momentan weniger ca. 30l/h wären. 

Sollten die Auslesewerte stimmen wären sie btw so oder so absolut OK. Da besteht von daher kein Verbesserungsbedarf.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Probiere ich mal.
Bei dem Belastungstest lief die Regelung ausschließlich über die Wassertemperatur: die Laing hat eine Vorgabetemperatur von 32° (Wasser, warme Seite), die Lüfter auf dem Mora eine Vorgabetemperatur von 33°.
Die Vorgabetemperatur wurde ja auch ausreichend eingehalten, ohne dass Pumpe und Lüfter auf Volllast regeln mussten: also noch Reserven für den Sommer - notfalls kommen noch mal 4 oder 5 Lüfter auf dem Mora dazu.

Bin an sich mit den Werten so recht zufrieden - kommt mir mehr auf Ruhe an.
Da muss ich aber noch ein wenig dran arbeiten - Stichwort: Hdd-Entkopplung und so.

Dabei eine andere Frage: die Pumpe schaltet sich in regelmäßigen Abständen ganz ab; Drehzahl und Durchfluss bis auf Null.
Und das, obwohl ich schon eine Minimalleistung eingestellt habe - die brauche ich ja sowieso, weil ich sont keine vernünftige Wassertemperatur kriege.

Ist das normal?
Hier mal ein Bild von der Auquasuite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier wurde im Idlebetreib gemacht; also nur Windows-Desktop: ~28-30 L/Stunde Durchfluss, Wassertemperatur etwa 23,5°, Lüfter auf'm Mora aus, Raumtemperatur 21°, CPU-Temperatur ~34°.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schraub mal deine Minimalleistung hoch (50% aufwärts). Die AE regelt zuweit runter und dann Stoppt die Pumpe / die Lüfter die dran hängen.


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing startet erst ab 45%.


----------



## Digger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß wer ob man diese halter auch woanders in anderen längen kaufen kann ?
http://www.watercool.de/online-shop/

45mm sind mir zu wenig, da ich sie für meinem EVO nutzen wollte und bei der länge blieben nur 2cm zwischen lüfte rund wand.


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf Watercools Shop kann man nicht direkt verlinken.  Du musst schon die Art. Nummer sagen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Schraub mal deine Minimalleistung hoch (50% aufwärts). Die AE regelt zuweit runter und dann Stoppt die Pumpe / die Lüfter die dran hängen.





Madz schrieb:


> Die Laing startet erst ab 45%.


Hat gehelft: habe auf 42% gestellt (ausprobiert; dürfte Serienstreuung sein), nun läuft sie am Stück.

Danke Euch!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Digger diese Abstandshalter gibt es auch länger. Mal im Baumarkt oder Eisenwarenhandel schauen.


----------



## Digger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Auf Watercools Shop kann man nicht direkt verlinken.  Du musst schon die Art. Nummer sagen.


Abstandsbolzen M4x45mm _Bestellnummer: 70554


_ah sry  hab ich nich gesehen, dass der nich funzt_


edit... muss mal im baumart fragen. hab sowas noch nie gesehen. auch nich bei den gewindestangen im baumarkt
_


----------



## Tin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

ich habe eine kleine Unstimmigkeit mit meiner Aquasuite  und zwar habe ich als "Minimalleistung" 40% angegeben. Weiterhin habe ich den Reiter bei "Minimalleistung halten" gedrückt. Nur leider laufen meine Lüfter nur bei 32%. Ist das normal oder mache ich einen Fehler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke und liebe Grüße,
Tin.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist keine Unstimmigkeit sondern die Minmaleistung bezieht sich bei Aktiven Tachosignal die Maximaldrehzahl deines Lüfters. 

Ist etwas blöd gelöst.

EDIT ich hab auch Probleme mit meiner AE.
Bei mir geht einfach mal das Drehzahlsignal auf allen Kanälen vorloren und meine Lüfter drehen kurz hoch.


----------



## Tin (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso. Wer vermutet denn sowas? Jeder normale Mensch denk doch, dass sich die Prozent absolut auf die Drehzahl beziehen. Naja, vielen Dank .


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> Abstandsbolzen M4x45mm _Bestellnummer: 70554
> 
> 
> _ah sry  hab ich nich gesehen, dass der nich funzt_
> ...


Sorry, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab sowas bislang auch nirgends gesehen, Digger.

War letzte Woche im Baumarkt (Bauhaus) und hab nach sowas geschaut, konnte aber nichts derartiges finden.

War aber froh, dass die beim Pro schon dabei waren


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm einfach entsprechend lange M4-Schrauben und zylindrische Distanzhülsen in der gewünschten Länge. Das sollte doch auch gehen oder nicht?


----------



## Digger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nimm einfach entsprechend lange M4-Schrauben und zylindrische Distanzhülsen in der gewünschten Länge. Das sollte doch auch gehen oder nicht?


ja klar geht das  

aber wenns auch so einfach gehen würde mit den abstandshaltern xD


----------



## xEbo (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> ja klar geht das
> 
> aber wenns auch so einfach gehen würde mit den abstandshaltern xD



Hülsen ohne Gewinde kannst dir einfach selbst bauen aus nem Rohr mit Innerdurchmesser = Außendurchmesser Schraube. Einfach absägen, ggf noch entgraten und ab geht das. kA ob das billiger ist aber wer einen Vater mit ner Riesenwerkstatt und viel Zeug drin hat ist das direkt die Richtige Methode .


Noch in eigener Sache: Wenn ich nen Y-Kabel für die Radiatoren nehme geht da dann das Tachosignal verloren? Wie löst man das normalerweise damit alle Lüfter ordentlich geregelt sind?
Bald dürft ihr euch über die Waküpannen eines Nappels beömmeln .


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@xEbo bei einem Y-Kabel sollte nur ein Tachosignal weitergegeben werden.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Inno-Forum hat ein Mitarbeiter geantwortet.

Er schreibt:



> Die Kupplungen sind leckagefrei, also kann man die auch nur mit leckagefreien Kupplungen vergleichen.


*Quelle: *innovatek Forum

Wenn die wirklich solch eine Auffassung von Dingen haben, wundert mich nur noch wenig...


----------



## Xandrus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt doch auch Koolance die auch leckagefrei (wat nen dreckswort) sind wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, wohl die VL3N.

Die bieten anscheinend auch besseren Durchfluss.

Und ich habe die VL3 bestellt 

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit keinen Fehler gemacht habe... 

@Madz

Vielleicht solltest nicht so auf die inno-Leute losgehen 

Immerhin wollen wir ja nicht, dass der Thread frühzeitig stirbt, noch ehe sie was richtiges gesagt haben.


----------



## Xandrus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also die Inno werden sicherlich nicht besser sein... Selbst wenn wäre es den Aufpreis zu den Inno mit Sicherheit nicht wert...
Ob die Madz dann wirklich nen Muster schicken und wtf wieso wollen die ne Firma haben oO Gut die sind ja auch in keinen anderen Foren unterwegs, daher denk ich mal kennen die die Leute nicht die hier üblicherweise den Kram testen und kennen auch wahrscheinlich nichtmal Fremdprodukte oO


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Vielleicht solltest nicht so auf die inno-Leute losgehen


Das ist nur eine einfache Feststellung und Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz wenn du über die Reaktion Samples von Inno bekommst, würde ich das nutzen und sie gegen "die Guten" antreten lassen.


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MOntag muss ich eh nochmal mit Herrn Husterer telefonieren. Von Inno soll ich noch Black-Ice SR-1 bekommen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Mal 'ne kurze Frage.....

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich eine Laing nicht direkt an das Mainboard anschließen kann - dürfte die Leistungsfähigkeit der Anschlüsse auf dem Board 'ein wenig' übersteigen.

Zum (eigenen) Verständnis: kann ich die Laing unter Zuhilfenahme eines T-Balancers ans MB anschließen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> also die Inno werden sicherlich nicht besser sein... Selbst wenn wäre es den Aufpreis zu den Inno mit Sicherheit nicht wert..



Oh, denk' bitte ja nicht, dass ich ernsthaft was von inno kaufen würde 

Mir geht es primär um den Unterschied zwischen VL3 und VL3N - durchflusstechnisch gesehen.

Ein paar Tropfen sind mir total egal - selbst ein halbes Glas würde mir nichts ausmachen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Oh, denk' bitte ja nicht, dass ich ernsthaft was von inno kaufen würde
> 
> Mir geht es primär um den Unterschied zwischen VL3 und VL3N - durchflusstechnisch gesehen.
> 
> Ein paar Tropfen sind mir total egal - selbst ein halbes Glas würde mir nichts ausmachen.



Also ein halbes Glas (250 ml) bring ja ich nicht mal mit meinen VL4 voll.
Höchstens ein Schnapsglas. 
Wo bei mir die VL3N Besser taugen würden, gerade weil sie leckagefrei sind? 
Die Schweinerei nervt gerade mit dem Inno Protect, dass klebt immer so.
Nur blöd, dass AT die noch nicht im Shop hatte als ich meine VL4 bestellt hab.


----------



## Xandrus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann ja nie wissen irgendwer muss ja Inno das Geld in dne Hals werfen... Ich frag mich wie deren Verkaufszahlen so aussehen oO


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermutlich werden die Inno Produkte hauptsächlich von Firmen gekauft. Dort geht es zwar um gute Kühlung, aber auch um absolute Wartungsfreiheit. Ergo keine Düsen/Mikrostrukturkühler, sondern einfache Kanäle.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von Euch eine Pumpe übrig, die er nicht mehr braucht?

Braucht nix Dolles sein - nur eine zum Spülen wäre manchmal geschickt


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch manche Board könnten 'ne Laing regeln, bei Asus können die Anschlüsse 24W vertragen. Alternativ kannst du auch den poweramp von AC an Board und an die Laing klemmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> MOntag muss ich eh nochmal mit Herrn Husterer telefonieren. Von Inno soll ich noch Black-Ice SR-1 bekommen.



Seitwann gibt Inno Testmuster an alles, was nicht mindestens ein Printmagazin mit 5 stelliger Auflage ist 
Ich dachte immer, diese ganzen Internet-Tester hätten alle keine Ahnung, keine Ausrüstung und würden sowieso nur Lügen verbreiten. (...weswegen Inno-Kühler dann immer hinter den ja viel, viel schlechteren Konkurrenzprodukten liegen)


----------



## Speed-E (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seitwann gibt Inno Testmuster an alles, was nicht mindestens ein Printmagazin mit 5 stelliger Auflage ist
> Ich dachte immer, diese ganzen Internet-Tester hätten alle keine Ahnung, keine Ausrüstung und würden sowieso nur Lügen verbreiten. (...weswegen Inno-Kühler dann immer hinter den ja viel, viel schlechteren Konkurrenzprodukten liegen)




Das dachte ich auch. Zumindest habe ich über die Jahre den selben Eindruck gewonnen.


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir wurde schriftlich Unterstützung zugesagt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mal 'ne kurze Frage.....
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich eine Laing nicht direkt an das Mainboard anschließen kann - dürfte die Leistungsfähigkeit der Anschlüsse auf dem Board 'ein wenig' übersteigen.


Da würde ich zur Sicherheit mal von ausgehen.
Vorallem die Anlaufströme der Laing sind wohl nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Ausserdem sollte man Bedenken dass PWM Steuerung viel einfacher hohe Leistungen ermöglicht als die Analoge Variante(da könnte Asus dann vielleicht auch mal die hier genannten 24W erreichen). Die Laing braucht aber zwingend letztere.


> Zum (eigenen) Verständnis: kann ich die Laing unter Zuhilfenahme eines T-Balancers ans MB anschließen?


Von mCubed gibt es mehrere T-Balancer Produkte

Von du ein BigNG meinst:
Damit kannst du die Laing(und noch eine Menge Lüfter) unabhängig vom Mobo regeln. Du kannst allerdings mit dem Umweg Speedfan MB-Sensoren einbinden(ich würde lieber nach einem Wassersensor regeln) und über ein beigelegtes Kabel das Lüftersignal der geregelten Kanäle an das Board weiter geben(für Notabschaltung bei Ausfall recht praktisch).

Wenn du ein miniNG meinst:
Eine Laing hält das Ding aus, allerdings erfolgt die Steuerung über Vordefinierte Profile die man nur anpassen kann wenn man auch noch ein BigNG besitzt.

Dann gibt es noch den FanAmp.
Dieser kann nach Mobo-Vorgabe regeln(erweitert allerdings den Regelbereich) und ist ebenfalls stark genug für eine Laing.

Ich persönlich würde direkt eine komplette Steuerung wie BigNG, Heatmaster oder Aquaero nehmen, schließlich bringt eine geregelte Pumpe wenig wenn die Lüfter nicht machen was sie sollen.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden die Inno Produkte hauptsächlich von Firmen gekauft. Dort geht es zwar um gute Kühlung, aber auch um absolute Wartungsfreiheit. Ergo keine Düsen/Mikrostrukturkühler, sondern einfache Kanäle.



Sieht so aus als solle Madz recht behalten.

Der inno-Mitarbeiter schwenkt zu einer anderen Zielgruppe und meint, dass  die Kupplungen in diesem Segment sogar noch günstig seien:

Klick!


----------



## GoZoU (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat Inno doch schon oft betont, was ihre eigentlich Zielgruppe ist. Also zu vermuten gabs da nichts .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bislang ist das aber an mir vorbei gegangen...


----------



## GoZoU (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hast du zu wenig Threads bei Inno verfolgt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Olstyle schrieb:


> Da würde ich zur Sicherheit mal von ausgehen.
> Vorallem die Anlaufströme der Laing sind wohl nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde direkt eine komplette Steuerung wie BigNG, Heatmaster oder Aquaero nehmen, schließlich bringt eine geregelte Pumpe wenig wenn die Lüfter nicht machen was sie sollen.


Mal sehen - evtl. tut' dann auch ein AE-LT; das ist dann so teuer auch nicht mehr.


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch manche Board könnten 'ne Laing regeln, bei Asus können die Anschlüsse 24W vertragen. Alternativ kannst du auch den poweramp von AC an Board und an die Laing klemmen.


leider gibt die Anleitung von Biostar keine konkreten Werte für die Fan-Header an - also gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher, bevor ich mir das Board verbuzzele.
Mit 'nem Mora 2 Pro dran reichen ja wenige Lüfter, die ich notfalls fest auf 7 V laufen lassen kann.

Dauert aber alles noch; ging mir erstmal nur ums Verständnis.

Danke Euch!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig 

Bislang war es mehr als ausreichend hier im Forum über die zu lesen.

Die Versuchung auch im PC-WaKü - Endkundenmarkt inno zu kaufen ist große, denke ich.

Immerhin waren die Sets von denen auch die ersten, die ich bewusst angesehen habe, als ich mich entschloss mir eine WaKü zuzulegen.

Statt dem Aquaduct damals hätte es also genauso gut auch ein inno-Set sein können.

Die Name der Firma ist auch über die WaKü-Gemeinde hinaus bekannt - warum auch immer.
Mir war innovatek jedenfalls ein Begriff, als ich Firmen wie Watercool, aquacomputer oder EK WaterBlocks noch gar nicht kannte.
Das wird Vielen wohl ebenso gehen, denke ich.

Außerdem suggeriert der Preis ihrer Produkte schlichtweg Top-Qualität.
Sehr oft ist es eben so, dass teurer doch gleich besser ist.
Das vermutet man bei ihren Produkten einfach, und weiß nichts Näheres über Düsenkühler, Strukturen und dergleichen.

Ein weiterer Punkt, den sich inno zunutze macht ist wohl der, dass sie Sets anbieten.
Viele Anfänger, wie auch ich damals, scheuen sich vor der Bastelarbeit oder falsche, bzw. inkompatible Komponenten zu kaufen.
Da ist so ein Set natürlich verlockend - auch wenn man ein paar Tage hinterher schon genug Erfahrung hätte, um sich selbst alles richtig zu kaufen.

Wer solch ein inno-Set mal sein Eigen nannte und mangels anderer Erfahrungen damit zufrieden war, wird, auf der Suche nach Verbesserungen, denn eine WaKü macht einfach süchtig, das wissen wir alle, auch künftig auf inno-Produkte setzen.
Und hier kommen ihre restlichen Komponenten ins Spiel - teure Kühler und Kupplungen usw. usf.

Ich finde innovatek macht das alles schon recht geschickt, muss ich zugeben.

Eine Möglichkeit für die anderen Hersteller dem entgegenzuwirken ist schlichtweg ebenfalls Sets anzubieten.
Sets die Sinn machen und preislich attraktiv sind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



Nucleus schrieb:


> Außerdem suggeriert der Preis ihrer Produkte schlichtweg Top-Qualität.
> Sehr oft ist es eben so, dass teurer doch gleich besser ist.
> Das vermutet man bei ihren Produkten einfach, und weiß nichts Näheres über Düsenkühler, Strukturen und dergleichen.
> 
> ...



Na, dem widerspreche ich mal ein wenig: das hat früher sicher funktioniert - und tut es jetzt auch noch oft genug, sonst würden die es nicht weiter so machen - aber heute gibt es eben im Internet genug Foren wie dieses, wo dann die Leute oft genug schon vor dem Kauf 'aufgeklärt' werden - das ging mir nicht anders.
Wer weiß: wenn ich nicht hier, da und dort beraten worden wäre, wäre es bei mir vielleicht auch ein Set - evtl. sogar von Inno - oder das Aquaduct geworden.

Mir ist jedenfalls oft genug von inno-Produkten abgeraten worden und ich bin damit gut gefahren.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du nimmst aber selbstverständlich an, dass jeder eine Beratung sucht.

Doch was, wenn die Entscheidung spontan fällt?

Oder ein Fehlkauf für denjenigen nicht stark ins Gewicht fällt?

Ich habe mich auch hier beraten lassen und war resistent gegenüber der Warnung vor dem Aquaduct.
An sich ein tolles Produkt - nur das P/L-Verhältnis ist eben katastrophal.

Die Meisten haben mir davon abgeraten - ich habe mich dennoch dafür entschieden.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ja nicht so dass die Inno-Produkte überhaupt nicht funktionieren würden oder qualitativ Schrott wären - im Gegenteil. Sie entsprechen nur nicht mehr ganz dem Stand er Technik im Consumer-Markt.
Für den "professionellen" Markt scheint es aber wohl zu reichen (wo auch immer dieser Markt für Waküs zu finden sein mag - Sever sind in aller Regel luftgekühlt).

Mein erster Wasserkühler war anno 2002 auch ein Inno iCool Rev.3 (der Rest der Wakü waren aber Teile anderer Hersteller). Das Ding war zur damaligen Zeit nicht schlecht und vor allem verfügbar. Natürlich hatte es all die prinzipiellen Fehler, die Inno-Kühler heute noch haben (insbesondere der Materialmix), aber er tat zwei Jahre lang seinen Zweck. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt fing es aber auch bereits langsam an mit der Korrosion - aus Inno-Sicht natürlich ein Effekt hervorgerufen durch die Komponenten der Fremdhersteller (dabei habe ich damals sogar noch ausschließlich IP benutzt). Andere Kühler waren zudem längst messbar leistungsfähiger, während der damals dann aktuelle Inno-Kühler (XX-Flow) sogar schlechter kühlte als der Vorgänger. Ich bin dann auf ALC umgestiegen und teilweise bis heute mangels Notwendigkeit eine anderen Kühler zu verwenden dabei geblieben.

Spätestens als dann auch irgendwann Alphacool meinte sich vom Endkundenmarkt lösen zu müssen und den Online-Shop einstampfte war auch bei Inno, die Priorität für den Endkundenmarkt ganz unten angesiedelt. Alphacool kam vor nicht allzu langer Zeit zur Community zurück gekrochen (und das imo mit Erfolg), während man als Endkunde bei Inno eben immer noch als fünftes Rad am Wagen behandelt wird. Vielleicht reichen bei denen ja tatsächlich einfach die Aufträge aus dem professionellen Bereich noch aus. Priese spielen da keine solche Rolle und mit den richtigen (wenn vllt. auch nicht immer ganz sauberen) Argumenten lässt sich ja fast alles verkaufen. Systemadministratoren sind ja in der Regel von Natur aus vorsichtige und konservative Naturen. An der Qualität der Produkte ist auch nichts auszusetzen - lediglich das Engineering lässt an den bekannten Punkten eben etwas zu wünschen übrig. Sofern sie es aber schaffen ihre Hauptkundschaft zu überzeugen, ist Inno wahrscheinlich tatsächlich nicht auf Endkunden angewiesen und wird dementsprechend auch weiterhin die gleiche Schiene weiter fahren.

Das muss einen aber im Endeffekt auch nicht weiter stören. Niemand zwingt einen schließlich Inno-Produkte zu kaufen. Die Wenigen die davon überzeugt sind haben ja offenbar keine Probleme damit und wenn sie nicht über den Tellerrand blicken wollen oder können ist es nicht die Aufgabe derjenigen die aus guten Gründen Produkte anderer Hersteller kaufen, diese Leute auf den Pfad der Vernunft zurück zu holen. Genauso wenig steht es aber Inno-Jüngern aus dem Endkundenmarkt an, Andere von diesen Produkten überzeugen zu wollen, wenn sie keine Argumente vorzubringen haben. Da es für private Waküs praktisch keine solchen Argumente pro Inno  gibt, hat sich das für den Großteil der Wakü User so oder so erledigt. Wer es nicht anders will muss halt damit leben. Auch eine Inno-Wakü kühlt ja schließlich die Komponenten - zwar nicht so gut, und auf Grund der Korrosionsproblematik vllt. auch nicht so dauerhaft, wie andere aber sie tut´s.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Mir wurde schriftlich Unterstützung zugesagt.



Verräter!




Olstyle schrieb:


> Damit kannst du die Laing(und noch eine Menge Lüfter) unabhängig vom Mobo regeln. Du kannst allerdings mit dem Umweg Speedfan MB-Sensoren einbinden(ich würde lieber nach einem Wassersensor regeln)



Würde ich nicht machen. Denn je nach Position im Kreislauf dürften Temperatursensoren nicht immer das gewünschte verhalten zeigen - wenn der Durchfluss sinkt, steigt in erster Linie der Unterschied zwischen kaltem und warmen Ende des Kreislaufes, wärend die Kühlleistung bei einigen Kühlern quasi gleich bleibt. Dann zeigt der Sensor am kalten Ende auf einmal niedrigere Temperaturen und Pumpe wird noch weiter gedrosselt 

Imho ist es -eben aufgrund des geringen Einflusses auf die Kühlleistung- aber auch gar nicht nötig, eine Pumpe dynamisch zu Regeln. Die stellt man auf die gewünschte Lautstärke und lässt sie da. 1-2 Grad Unterschied mögen bei einer Kaufentscheidung noch den Unterschied machen, aber in der Praxis sind die sowas von egal...




Nucleus schrieb:


> Die Name der Firma ist auch über die WaKü-Gemeinde hinaus bekannt - warum auch immer.



Sie machen mit Abstand die meiste Werbung. Ich hab noch nie eine Anzeige von WC oder EK gesehen und so gut wie keine von AC oder Alphacool - aber die selbst ernannten Götter der Coolness waren schon zur Jahrtausendwende in vielen Zeitschriften zu finden.



> Außerdem suggeriert der Preis ihrer Produkte schlichtweg Top-Qualität.



Und wem der Preis nicht reicht, dem verspricht die Produktbeschreibung das blaue vom Himmel... :$




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Für den "professionellen" Markt scheint es aber wohl zu reichen (wo auch immer dieser Markt für Waküs zu finden sein mag - Sever sind in aller Regel luftgekühlt).



Täte mich auch mal interessieren. Ich hab noch nie eine "professionelle" Inno-Wakü gesehen oder von einem Besitzer derselbigen gehört. Und wenn mal ein PC- oder Server-Hersteller ein Serienmodell mit Wakü auflegt, ist garantiert kein Inno drin.



> (insbesondere der Materialmix)



Hey, ohne die Rev.3 würden wir vielleicht noch heute bedenkenlos Alu-Cu-Kreisläufe ohne Korrosionsschutz bauen 



> Spätestens als dann auch irgendwann Alphacool meinte sich vom Endkundenmarkt lösen zu müssen und den Online-Shop einstampfte war auch bei Inno, die Priorität für den Endkundenmarkt ganz unten angesiedelt. Alphacool kam vor nicht allzu langer Zeit zur Community zurück gekrochen (und das imo mit Erfolg), während man als Endkunde bei Inno eben immer noch als fünftes Rad am Wagen behandelt wird.



Alphacool hat sich afaik nie professionell betätigt - die wollten nur von ihrem Bastler-&Händlerstatus weg und haben sich rein auf die Produktion konzentriert. Dummerweise zu einem Zeitpunkt, als ihre Produkte nicht wirklich überzeugend waren.

Und um Endkunden ist Inno eigentlich durchaus bemüht (und deren Forum voll davon) - nur Kritiker mögen sie nicht...


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso Verräter? 



			
				Inno Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Rene schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.innovatek.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11964&p=147636#p147636


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. Denn je nach Position im Kreislauf dürften Temperatursensoren nicht immer das gewünschte verhalten zeigen - wenn der Durchfluss sinkt, steigt in erster Linie der Unterschied zwischen kaltem und warmen Ende des Kreislaufes, wärend die Kühlleistung bei einigen Kühlern quasi gleich bleibt. Dann zeigt der Sensor am kalten Ende auf einmal niedrigere Temperaturen und Pumpe wird noch weiter gedrosselt


Man kann beim T-Balancer einem Lüfterkanal eine beliebige Anzahl an Sensoren zuweisen(neben der frei konfigurierbaren Regelkurven ein Grund warum ich die Aquaero Hysterie nicht verstehen kann), das wäre bei entsprechender Anzahl an Wassersensoren also kein Problem.
Ich persönlich Regel die Laing aber auch von Hand(dank etwas Glück beim Kauf reichen mir 90% Leistung um unter das Niveau meines NTs zu kommen).

@Madz:
Ich lese da nur folgendes zur Musteranfrage:


> Kein Problem frag einfach über den Vertrieb an. Firma mit angeben dann bekommst auch Muster.


Wenn du nicht schon direkte Zusagen hast würde ich mir nicht zu viel Hoffnung machen.


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Zusage für die Radiatoren steht.  Mit unserer Redaktionsadresse im HIntergrund, geht sowas sowieso viel einfacher.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch für Kupplungen? Wäre ja mal interessant da ein paar mehr Details drüber zu erfahren - ganz egal ob sie nun überteuert oder sinnlos sein mögen.
Den Bildern nach sind die technisch sehr ähnlich wie die tropffreien Koolance-Kupplungen aufgebaut - nur der Verschluss ist anders. man sieht aber wenig auf den Produktfotos.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die in dem inno-Thread legen ein Diskussionsverhalten an den Tag... meine Herren


----------



## drunkendj (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Inovatek Kupplungen sind nichtmal eine neue Erfindung. Das prinzip gibt das in der Hydraulik technik schon lange.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie die auf einmal angepisst waren, als sie heraus gefunden haben das der Thread auch hier bekannt macht worden ist bzw das es von hier ausgegangen ist. Die Einmischung der anderen ist auch bemerkenswert. Nichts zum Thema betragen, sondern nur stänkern und pöpeln. ^^


----------



## Xylezz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja und wir werden des bashens bezichtigt 

Die ham doch alle ein an der Waffel, und n 500g Gewicht gegen ne Koolance Kupplung hält sie aber sowas von locker aus :O


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Ja und wir werden des bashens bezichtigt


Was auch immer das sein mag.


Xylezz schrieb:


> und n 500g Gewicht gegen ne Koolance Kupplung hält sie aber sowas von locker aus



Die kriege ich schon klein.......

Was anderes.
Viele haben ja den Radi - Mora 2 oder evo 1080 - an der (meist) rechten Seite vom Gehäuse.
Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Abnehmen der Seitenwand, um an die Kabels hinterm Tray zu kommen?
Ich überlege, da mal für den Zweck Scharniere zu nehmen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Ja und wir werden des bashens bezichtigt
> 
> Die ham doch alle ein an der Waffel, und n 500g Gewicht gegen ne Koolance Kupplung hält sie aber sowas von locker aus :O


Leider habe ich keine Videokamera. Auf die Kupplung würd eich sogar ein 5 KG Gewicht fallen lassen und das Video hochladen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch Bashing ? Wikipedia


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Videokamera. Auf die Kupplung würd eich sogar ein 5 KG Gewicht fallen lassen und das Video hochladen.


Madz: fordere mich nicht heraus - sonst kannst Du mir die Dinger schicken.
Ich kriege die schon platt......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man beachte die Intarsien aus Kupferdraht rechts am Rande.....

Porto zahl' ich dann auch.

Spaß beiseite: bringen diese Kupplungen denn so einen großen Vorteil, dass sich der Mehrpreis beispielsweise gegen die Koolancekupplungen denn lohnt?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## High-End (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie die auf einmal angepisst waren, als sie heraus gefunden haben das der Thread auch hier bekannt macht worden ist bzw das es von hier ausgegangen ist. Die Einmischung der anderen ist auch bemerkenswert. Nichts zum Thema betragen, sondern nur stänkern und pöpeln. ^^


 
sind doch nur neidisch weil wir mehr drauf haben als die


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da bist du doch mit deinem Zug drüber gefahren.   Den Vorteil der Inno Kupplungen vermute ich mal als nicht existent. 

Beizeiten werde ich sie aber mal einem Test unterziehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



Madz schrieb:


> Da bist du doch mit deinem Zug drüber gefahren.   Den Vorteil der Inno Kupplungen vermute ich mal als nicht existent.


Noch nicht mal: Nur mit der Lok.....


Madz schrieb:


> Beizeiten werde ich sie aber mal einem Test unterziehen.


Wir freuen uns drauf!

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: aber den Test artig hier verlinken.....


----------



## drunkendj (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tropffrei werden die Ino Kupplungen schon sein sind die Hydraulik Kupplungen auch. Aber der Preis ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Ein Satz Hydraulickkupplungen kostet etwa das gleiche sind dann aber halb Zoll und bis 250 Bar. Da kann ich den Preis dann verstehen aber nich bei der nachmache von ino.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Tropffrei werden die Ino Kupplungen schon sein sind die Hydraulik Kupplungen auch. Aber der Preis ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Ein Satz Hydraulickkupplungen kostet etwa das gleiche sind dann aber halb Zoll und bis 250 Bar. Da kann ich den Preis dann verstehen aber nich bei der nachmache von ino.



Entschuldige, dass ich so blöde Frage: aber sind die Hydraulikkupplungen wirklich 100% tropffrei?
Ich kenne die vom Bau (Bagger etc) und von unseren Maschinen (Kräne, Loks): wirklich 100% tropffrei ist da nix.

Dürfte allerdings bei uns - also im Wakü-Bereich - nicht ganz sooo furchtbar wichtig sein: so umweltschädlich ist kein Wasserzusatz!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## drunkendj (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kupplungen an meinem Radlader sind definitiv Tropfrei.  Denke aber das die nach einiger Zeit auch anfangen zu schmieren. Da brauch auch nur mal ein wenig dreck zwischen sein dann is das schnell vorbei mit tropfrei.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Die Inovatek Kupplungen sind nichtmal eine neue Erfindung. Das prinzip gibt das in der Hydraulik technik schon lange.


Alle Anschlüsse im Wakü Bereich kommen mehr oder weniger direkt aus der Hydraulik. Für den kleinen Markt sowas "richtig" neu zu entwickeln wäre ökonomischer Schwachsinn.
@Schienenbruch:
Wie ich mittlerweile in deinem Tagebuch gelesen habe hast du ja ein Aquaero.
Dann lässt sich dein "Pumpenproblem" natürlich etwas einfacher lösen:
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquaero powerbooster als nachträgliches Upgrade mit Umbauservice 53073
(bzw. ohne Montage)


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: bringen diese Kupplungen denn so einen großen Vorteil, dass sich der Mehrpreis beispielsweise gegen die Koolancekupplungen denn lohnt?



Jetzt wo sich der Mitarbeiter erbarmt hat und mir erläuterte wozu diese Dinger (eigentlich?) gedacht sind, wurde diese Frage, für mich, immer noch nicht erfüllend geklärt.

Wie ich dort schon schrieb:

Es gibt bestimmt zig Hersteller, die professionelle Kupplungen herstellen... deren Produkte tauchen aber dann jedoch nicht bei AT oder im A-C-Shop auf 

Insofern ist das, meiner Meinung nach, schlichtweg scheinheiliges Getue und an den Haaren herbei gezogene Argumentation "professionelle" (wie professionell das ist weiß cih einfach nicht zu beurteilen) um überteuerte Produkte am Consumer-Markt zu verkaufen.


----------



## drunkendj (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Olstyle
da hast du mit sicherheit recht das wäre schwachsinn.   Ino tut nur so als hätten die das neu erfunden find ich.


----------



## Xandrus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Inno Mensch hatte doch geschrieben, dass sie die nur anbieten, da die Kunden die haben wollen...
Kaufen muss sie ja keiner von daher seh ich das Problem nicht. Klar fast alle Inno Produkt sind für die Leistung mehr als überteuert, aber sowas regelt der Markt alleine. 
Inno gibt es schon recht lange also machen sie irgendwas richtig!
Nen Porsche lohnt sich P/L auch net und da sind die Gewinnspannen schon recht hoch! Gut bei Inno kriegt man für den Preis eines Porsches einen gut verarbeitet Käfer, aber naja kaufen ja genug und haben ja anscheinend ihren Anwendungsbereich...
Wenn Inno Probleme mit dem Absatz hätte, dann würden die sicher schon was machen denk ich, wenn nicht auch gut dann sind se irgendwann mal weg vom Fenster...


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle Anschlüsse im Wakü Bereich kommen mehr oder weniger direkt aus der Hydraulik. Für den kleinen Markt sowas "richtig" neu zu entwickeln wäre ökonomischer Schwachsinn.
> @Schienenbruch:
> Wie ich mittlerweile in deinem Tagebuch gelesen habe hast du ja ein Aquaero.
> Dann lässt sich dein "Pumpenproblem" natürlich etwas einfacher lösen:
> ...


Ja-nee!

Das AE habe ich schon mit Powerbooster gekauft - der Rechner läuft ja auch damit.
Nur werde ich das AE wahrscheinlich in den neuen PC einsetzen, so dass der Office-PC dann - zumindest vorübergehend - ohne auskommen muss: Das 'liebe' Geld halt.

Von daher die Frage, damit ich mir die Planung entsprechend zurechtlegen kann.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz

Was sind das für Kupplungen auf Deinem Bild im Bilder-Thread?


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Koolance Kupplungen mit 16/10 Verschraubungen.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und welche genau?


----------



## Madz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uff, da muss ich mal eben schnell selbst recherchieren.

E: 
*VL3-M10-16S +VL3-F10-16S*


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Dir 

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie die, die ich bestellt habe, aussehen werden


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich finde der Inno-Mitarbeiter hat sich da sehr fair verhalten und soweit es ihm möglich war alle Fragen beantwortet. Das verdient Respekt in anbetracht der bekannten Zensur und häufigen scheinheilig wirkenden Ausreden die man aus dem Forum gewohnt war. Einige dieser Ausreden mögen vllt. sogar ebenfalls wegen NDAs oder ähnlichen firmenpolitischen Vorbehalten zustande gekommen sein. 
Wenn man sich andere Threads in diesem Forum anschaut war das nicht immer so und ist sehr löblich, dass es gerade in einem Thread der als eine nicht ganz ernst gemeint Anfrage getarnt war (von wegen Kaufabsicht etc.) und geoutet wurde recht professionell reagiert wird. Ein wenig sticheln wird man dem guten Manne nachsehen können - habt ihr auch in nicht zu geringer Dosierung getan.

Tatsache scheint also zu sein, dass die Kupplungen (teuer hin oder her) nicht ursprünglich für den Wakü Markt sind und auch Einsatzgebiete genannt wurden, bei denen verständlich ist, dass die Anforderungen deutlich andere sind. Ob sie im PC-Bereich besser als Koolance-Kupplungen sind ist damit ebenfalls nicht mehr von so großem Interesse. Ob das Produkt viele Wakü User überzeugen wird steht freilich auf einem anderen Blatt, aber das war ja offenbar auch nicht die Intention von Inno.

Alles in allem bin ich positiv überrascht, wie offen man sich dort inzwischen manchmal gibt. Man hat natürlich auch immer nur die Negativauswahl zu Gesicht bekommen wenn man normalerweise nicht in deren Forum unterwegs sit - behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal . Für mich persönlich hat sich die Einschätzung der Aktivitäten und damit auch der Produkte von Inno auf dem Wakü Markt damit etwas geändert. Bis jetzt war die Ausrichtung auf andere Märkte mangels Beispielen immer mehr dunkelgraue Spekulation. Nun wurde auch für Außenstehende etwas Licht ins Dunkel gebracht und ich finde das war kein Fehler. Macht den Laden für mich jedenfalls sympathischer, auch wenn ich nach wie vor an vielen der Wakü-Produkte für Konsumenten einiges auszusetzen habe - das gleiche wie vorher um genau zu sein .

Zwar bestehen die bekannte Probleme weiterhin aber es wird einem nun klarer, warum dies so sein kann und warum es u.U. auch gar nicht im Interesse von Inno ist daran etwas zu ändern. Da es nicht der Primärmarkt ist, kann man daran auch nicht so viel aussetzen. Solange für den Wakü-Markt wenigstens ein paar ordentliche und empfehlenswerte Produkte (zugegeben nicht viele - mir fallen auf Anhieb nur IP und die HPPS Pumpen ein) abfallen kann man die Kühlerproblematik ja einfach ignorieren. Zwingt einen ja niemand Inno-Kühler zu kaufen. Gleiches gilt für die Kupplungen, aber wenn man deren ursprünglichen Einsatzzweck kennt, fällt es wesentlich leichter die zugehörige Preispolitk zu verstehen. Selbst wenn da eine größere Gewinnspanne hängen bleibt als z.B. bei den no-spill Koolance-Kupplungen die sehr wahrscheinlich bessere Leistungen bei (oberflächlich) gleicher Funktionalität für die Wakü bieten, ist nun klar warum dies so ist. Zertifizierungen und Garantien kosten Geld. Inno wäre schön blöd, wenn sie die Dinger speziell für den Endkundenmarkt im Wakü Segment billiger anbieten würden. Auch die Leute die die Anwendungen konstruieren für die diese Teile gedacht sind, sind nicht blöd und würden dann entsprechende Rabatte fordern...


----------



## Madz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die letzten Beiträge sind doch mal in einem sehr versöhnlichen und netten Ton verfasst. Chapeau!


----------



## Nucleus (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Also ich finde der Inno-Mitarbeiter hat sich da sehr fair verhalten und soweit es ihm möglich war alle Fragen beantwortet.



Das ist soweit wahr.
Allerdings hat er sich ja schon sehr geziert... und von wegen NDA.
Wenn etwas dem NDA unterliegt kann man kitzeln bis man schwarz wird und wird nichts heraus bekommen.

Auf mein Drängen ging es aber dennoch.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage weshalb das so schwierig war...



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das verdient Respekt in anbetracht der bekannten Zensur und häufigen scheinheilig wirkenden Ausreden die man aus dem Forum gewohnt war. Einige dieser Ausreden mögen vllt. sogar ebenfalls wegen NDAs oder ähnlichen firmenpolitischen Vorbehalten zustande gekommen sein.



Respektabel ja, auf alle Fälle.
Nicht in jedem Herstellerforum kriegt man auch einen tatsächlichen Mitarbeiter in den Thread.

Wie das in innos Forum sonst ist, weiß ich nicht zu sagen, weil ich das Geschehen dort bislang nie verfolgt habe.
Deswegen werde ich auch keine Aussage dazu treffen.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn man sich andere Threads in diesem Forum anschaut war das nicht immer so und ist sehr löblich, dass es gerade in einem Thread der als eine nicht ganz ernst gemeint Anfrage getarnt war (von wegen Kaufabsicht etc.) und geoutet wurde recht professionell reagiert wird.



Ich hätte auch genauso gut eine Kaufabsicht haben können - dafür ist das Forum ja da.

Und wenn ich die Frage nur gestellt hätte um den Admin ins Bett zu kriegen hätte das auch keine Rolle gespielt.

Klare Frage ist klare Frage.

Ich habe das Hausrecht nicht mißachtet und niemanden angegriffen - egal welche Absicht dahinter war.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein wenig sticheln wird man dem guten Manne nachsehen können - habt ihr auch in nicht zu geringer Dosierung getan.



Das stimmt - aber im Gegensatz zu uns, hat er den Job objektiv zu sein.
Unsere Sticheleien hatten ja nur den Grund ihn aus der Reserve zu locken um die Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, die er auch gleich hätte beantworten können, wenn er nur gewollt hätte (siehe oben).



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Tatsache scheint also zu sein, dass die Kupplungen (teuer hin oder her) nicht ursprünglich für den Wakü Markt sind und auch Einsatzgebiete genannt wurden, bei denen verständlich ist, dass die Anforderungen deutlich andere sind.



Diese Behauptung steht zumindest im Raum, ja.
ich stimme dem im Nichtwissen zu, muss aber erneut hervorheben, dass inno bestimmt nicht der einzige Hersteller ist, der solche Kupplungen abseits des PC-Marktes herstellt, aber wohl der einzig mir bekannte Hersteller ist, der diese in den WaKü-Shops anbietet.

Diese Diskrepanz wurde für mich noch nicht befriedigend ausgeleuchtet.
Aber das werde ich mit Sicherheit auch nie erfahren...



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ob sie im PC-Bereich besser als Koolance-Kupplungen sind ist damit ebenfalls nicht mehr von so großem Interesse.



Selbstverständlich ist das von Interesse, wenn die Kupplungen bei AT und im A-C-Shop gelistet sind - von sehr großem Interesse sogar!
Denn der Preis ist hier der ausschlaggebende Punkt - der suggeriert nämlich Überlegenheit gegenüber der Konkurrenz.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ob das Produkt viele Wakü User überzeugen wird steht freilich auf einem anderen Blatt, aber das war ja offenbar auch nicht die Intention von Inno.



Zumindest nicht nach Aussage eines Mitarbeiters.
Wer Böses heraushören will, sagt, dass inno A sagt, und A mit ein bisschen B macht 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich hat sich die Einschätzung der Aktivitäten und damit auch der Produkte von Inno auf dem Wakü Markt damit etwas geändert. Bis jetzt war die Ausrichtung auf andere Märkte mangels Beispielen immer mehr dunkelgraue Spekulation. Nun wurde auch für Außenstehende etwas Licht ins Dunkel gebracht und ich finde das war kein Fehler. Macht den Laden für mich jedenfalls sympathischer, auch wenn ich nach wie vor an vielen der Wakü-Produkte für Konsumenten einiges auszusetzen habe - das gleiche wie vorher um genau zu sein .



Zumindest anhand der angedeuteten Offenheit in diesem Thread kann ich das so unterschreiben.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zwar bestehen die bekannte Probleme weiterhin aber es wird einem nun klarer, warum dies so sein kann und warum es u.U. auch gar nicht im Interesse von Inno ist daran etwas zu ändern. Da es nicht der Primärmarkt ist, kann man daran auch nicht so viel aussetzen.



Und genau hier passen diese maßlos überteuerten CPU-Kühler, die innovatek anbietet, absolut nicht ins Bild.
Die Kühler, oder zumindest ihre Halterungen, werden an Sockel angepasst.

Warum sollte jemand, der einen Server-Park wasserkühlen will und dafür natürlich viel Geld ausgeben wird, CPU-Kühler von innovatek nehmen?

Richtig - dafür gibt es keinen Grund.

Mein Schluss aus dieser Geschichte ist, dass innovatek spezielle Produkte für den professionellen Bereich herstellt und unter diesem Deckmantel versucht überteuerte Produkte am Consumer-Markt zu verkaufen.

Sei das auch nur sekundär... aber ein Pluspunkt ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.



Madz schrieb:


> Also die letzten Beiträge sind doch mal in einem sehr versöhnlichen und netten Ton verfasst. Chapeau!



Richtig - den habe ich aber auch mit Ach und Krach herauskitzeln müssen


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, dass ein ganzes Forum sich gegen sachliche Kritik so verschließen und ignorant sein kann.

Es ist doch wirklich phänomenal, wie sich Nachkaufdissonanz gepaart mit Unwissenheit, bzw. Ignoranz auswirken kann.

Sogar vor persönlichen Anfeindungen wird da nicht Halt gemacht


----------



## Madz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und ich dachte, es hat sich (endlich mal) alles zum Guten gewandelt.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ausgeschlossen... die Käufer fühlten sich persönlich angegriffen - aufgrund von Fakten, die man genannt hat. 

Auch zu dem Vorwurf der "Werbung" muss ich den Kopf schütteln.

Da weiß einer aber ganz genau, dass er nichts mehr zu sagen hat...


----------



## Madz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine starke Behauptung ist eben immer besser als ein schwaches Argument......


----------



## Xylezz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet damit ich es lesen kann...die haben doch echt nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne, vorallem haben die 0 Reklamationsrate weil die Kühler einfach nur n Block mit einer sau groben Struktur sind. WAS soll da kaputt gehen?!


> *Zitat:*
> wem normale Kupplungen mit Leckrate reichen der kann CPC oder Rectus nehmen, die sind erheblich günstiger.
> 
> Oha, gegen die eigenen Forenregeln verstoßen. Aufpassen das die obene stehenden Firmen jetzt nur keine Abmahnung ins Haus schicken und ihr wieder 5 stellige Summen, die dann der Kunde tragen muss, zahlt.



Oh Gott ich lach mich gerade echt kugelig


----------



## neuli (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich hab ja nichts gegen Eure Meinung, dass Innovatek Produkte zu teuer sind.
Ich selbst verwende Wakü Komponenten von unterschiedlichen Herrstellern.
Was mir aber etwas sauer aufstößt. Sind Behauptungen die einfach nicht stimmen:
Die neue Koolance Serie ist lackagefrei.
Wirklich?:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.p ... -VL3N.html
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=951
Womit wir bei Madz Aussage sind:


			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Eine starke Behauptung ist eben immer besser als ein schwaches Argument......


Die Behauptung hat erst Madz aufgestellt wurde dann von jemanden aus einem anderen Forum wiederholt aber nicht untermauert. Und dadurch wurde sie nicht richtiger.
Ihr wollt ja kein Bashing betreiben. Nur wenn man per PN nachfragt wie derjenige zur Aussage die neue Serie ist leckagefrei kommt und dann keine Antwort bekommt, fragt man sich doch ob derjenige argumentieren will, oder eben doch nur stänkern.

Nochmal zum Ausgang die Frage war, warum die Inno Kupplungen so teuer sind. Das wurde beantwortet. (An der Stelle hätte der Thread eigentlich zu Ende sein müssen) Aber nein dann wurden Falschbehauptungen zu einem Konkurenzprodukt aufgestellt.

Und dann wurde auf Kühler umgeschwenkt. Was nichts neues ist:
Innovatek OS GmbH - FORUM • Anmelden
Na sowas den User kenn ich doch.

Edit: Link angepasst.


----------



## Xylezz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das N in dem Namen der Koolance Kupplungen bedeutet NO SPILL. Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist müsste dir aufgefallen sein was das heißt. Das Aquatuning etwas anderes schreibt ist die eine Sache. Allerdings sind sie Leckagefrei. Ernsthaft 
Und das man Umschwenkt auf ein anderes Thema kann passieren. Vorallem da der Thread verschoben und umbenannt wurde.

MfG Xy

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=951

Da. No spill. Auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## Madz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Was mir aber etwas sauer aufstößt. Sind Behauptungen die einfach nicht stimmen:
> Die neue Koolance Serie ist lackagefrei.
> Wirklich?:
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.p ... -VL3N.html
> ...


Das Aquatuning gerne mal Copy&Paste in den Produktbeschreibungen macht und dabei Fehler passieren, ist nicht neu. Und: Wenn man schon verlinkt, sollte man dies richtig tun. 



> Nur wenn man per PN nachfragt wie derjenige zur Aussage die neue Serie ist leckagefrei kommt und dann keine Antwort bekommt, fragt man sich doch ob derjenige argumentieren will, oder eben doch nur stänkern.


Da sich im Inno Forum kein Pop-Up öffnet, wenn man eine PN erhält, ist mir diese erst durch deinen Post aufgefallen. Dies bitte ich nachzusehen! Normal antworte ich umgehend. 


> Und dann wurde auf Kühler umgeschwenkt. Was nichts neues ist:
> Innovatek OS GmbH - FORUM • Anmelden
> Na sowas den User kenn ich doch.


Hier wird und wurde mit Fakten argumentiert, die (wie damals auch) durch persönliche Anfeindungen und an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Agrumenten niedergetrampelt wurde.



			
				VDC schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Turbostaat* http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Ähm mal um keine Ausrede verlegen... http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/images/smilies/banana.gifhttp://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/images/smilies/bigok.gifhttp://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/images/smilies/xmas.gif Der Hammer was für ein Scheiss_
> 
> VDC: interessant, das aluminiumsulfat eigentlich weiss sein müsste und nicht türkis.


----------



## neuli (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok mag ja sein, dass ich des Englischen nicht mächtig bin nur: 0.2mL freed
Würde ich jetzt so interpretieren, dass beim abstecken 0,2 mL auslaufen können.
Klar ist nicht viel und für den normalen Gebrauch völlig zu vernachlässigen. Aber leckagefrei ist dies nicht.
@Madz ok kann passieren nur bekommst Du auch eine E-Mail


----------



## Madz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @Madz ok kann passieren nur bekommst Du auch eine E-Mail


Die Mailadresse, mit der ich mich bei Inno registriert habe, existiert seit 7 Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## GoZoU (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz ehrlich: Dann wird es Zeit, dort eine neue Adresse anzugeben. Die Schuld liegt hier also eher bei dir, denn bei Inno oder ihrem PN-System.

Des Weiteren möchte ich darum bitte die Diskussion um einen Thread einzustellen, der offensichtlich nicht (mehr) für jedermann zur freien Meinungsbildung zugänglich ist. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

@GoZou: wenn Du es möchtest, warum tust es nicht?
Spaß beiseite: ich gebe Dir recht.

BTT: ich habe von denen hier ein paar liegen, die scheinen mir ein wenig "wacklig" (ein besserer Begriff fällt mir nicht ein).
Das Oberteil dreht sich nicht nur auf dem Unterteil - das ist ja Sinn der Sache - sondern es kippelt auch auf dem Unterteil.
Zudem hat sich bei einem von denen der Splint belöst und rutscht manchmal 'raus.

Bevor ich die einbaue und 'ne Überschwemmung riskiere, die Frage: hat da schon jemand Probleme mit den Dingern gehabt?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jochen!

Zu den Winkel kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich sie selbst noch nicht im Einsatz hatte.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lass die winkel.....4 stück gekauft 4 undicht...da läuft das wasser schön raus

im probelauf ist mir das aufgefallen....totaler käse


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch die sollen besser sein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel Winkeladapter 45° - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel 64134


----------



## gharbi_sam (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut zu wissen, wollte auch 4 stueck in naechster zukunft bestellen, schade nur das die von KingPiranhas empfohlen worden sind net so gut aussehen, mann kann bekanntlich nicht alles haben oder ?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man daran wackelt bekommt schön nasse hände
dachte eig dass die dicht sein müssen...naja

lasst am besten die finger davon...sonst heißt es wasser marsch


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch die sollen besser sein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel Winkeladapter 45° - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel 64134





gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, wollte auch 4 stueck in naechster zukunft bestellen, schade nur das die von KingPiranhas empfohlen worden sind net so gut aussehen, mann kann bekanntlich nicht alles haben oder ?



Schaaaade: die sehen - wie Gharbi sagte - wirklich besser aus.
Aber: wat hilft's, wenn man dann ein Schwimmbad hat - aber kein Bild mehr?

Danke Euch: die Dinger kommen unter die Räder......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dinger die ich empfohlen habe, sehen viel besser aus als die komischen Dinger von AT. Meine Güte ihr leidet alle unter Geschmacksverkalkung.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau... und Dein Avatar zeigt ein Top-Modell


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Genau... und Dein Avatar zeigt ein Top-Modell


Das sagt der richtige.


----------



## Madz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner ist viel schicker.


----------



## Xylezz (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr habt doch alle n Vogel, nur ich nicht.


----------



## gharbi_sam (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Dinger die ich empfohlen habe, sehen viel besser aus als die komischen Dinger von AT. Meine Güte ihr leidet alle unter Geschmacksverkalkung.



Naja so richtig kann mann es nicht beurteilen bis mann die dinge in der hand/eingebaut hat...

Bevor ich meine bestellung abgebe werde ich sowieso vorher hier nachfragen ob die sachen die ich nehmen werde in ordnung sind oder nicht  (qualitaetsmaesig versteht sich )


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Dinger die ich empfohlen habe, sehen viel besser aus als die komischen Dinger von AT. Meine Güte ihr leidet alle unter Geschmacksverkalkung.



Ich finde die Undichten Winkeladapter Hässlig Hässlich und die Anderen auch.
Bitspower sind die schönsten und auch die teuersten (leider).


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die von Bitspower auch "dicht" ? Hast du schon erfahrungen damit gemacht ?


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwischendurch eine kleine Frage von mir:
Gibts irgenwo eine Anleitung oder sowas,wo drin steht,in welchen Lagen(also auslass unten oder so) man die innovatek HPPS einbauen kann???


----------



## Nucleus (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Zwischendurch eine kleine Frage von mir:



Dem schließe ich mich mal an und werfe ebenfalls eine Frage in den Raum:

Morgen, spätestens Übermorgen sollten alle bestellten Teile da sein, sodass ich meinen Kreislauf endlich wieder aufbauen kann.

Da ich das erste mal einen Mo-Ra verwende, lieber die Frage ob ich beim Befüllen was beachten muss.

Das gute Stück ist am Seitenteil meines Gehäuses befestigt, die Anschlüsse zeigen Richtung Gehäuse-Rückseite.

Muss ich bei den Koolance-Kupplungen speziell beim Zusammensetzen/-bau etwas beachten?


----------



## Elzoco (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Zwischendurch eine kleine Frage von mir:
> Gibts irgenwo eine Anleitung oder sowas,wo drin steht,in welchen Lagen(also auslass unten oder so) man die innovatek HPPS einbauen kann???


Ich denke mal, die kann man in allen Lagen verwenden. (Geht bei der Aquastream auch so und beide basieren ja auf der Eheim 1046)


----------



## Xandrus (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im Aquacomputer FAQ steht folgendes: (Die Pumpen sind ja eignetlich baugleich!)



> In welcher Einbaulage kann ich die Eheim-Pumpe betreiben?
> Laut Eheim ist nur die "stehende" Montage erlaubt, also mit dem Druckanschluss senkrecht nach oben. Einige Wakü-Anwender verwenden trotzdem liegende und hängende Montagearten (z.B. mit dem Druckanschluss zur Seite oder mit dem Sauganschluss senkrecht nach oben) und haben keine Probleme damit. Das Entlüften gestaltet sich dann unter Umständen etwas schwieriger. In wieweit andere Lagen als "stehend" auf Dauer dem Lager schaden kann ist nicht bekannt.


Also es gibt wohl keine Probleme, aber so eindeutig ist es ja nicht formuliert.
Ich denke nicht, dass die Einbaulage bei der Pumpe eine Rolle spielt wenn man sich so die Technik betrachtet!


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Einbaulage ist bei dieser Pumpe, alleine schon wegen des Funktionsprinzip, völlig irrelevant.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut.dann werde ich sie mit dem einlass nach oben einbauen.
vielen dank


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Sind die von Bitspower auch "dicht" ? Hast du schon erfahrungen damit gemacht ?


Die sind dicht. Gibt kaum bis gar keine Beschwerden über BP.


----------



## Nucleus (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ne Frage zum Mischungsverhätlnis von G48 zu H2= Dest.

Wie sol das Mischungsverhältnis aussehen?

Madz meinte ja 1:20, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Allerdings habe ich auch schon von anderen gelesen, dass sie das zeug 1:1, also Fifty-Fifty verwenden.

Die Farbe ist mir nicht mehr so wichtig, weil ich keinen klaren DD Schlauch bekommen habe und am AGB eh eine LED hängt.

Ich will nur nicht, dass ein falsches Mischungsverhältnis irgendwelche Probleme macht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1:1 ist was für's Auto. 1:10-1:20 ist OK.


----------



## Ü50 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen welche zusatz Pumpe ich mir holen soll, wenn ich zwei CPU Kühler in Reihe schalten möchte.
Die sollte jedoch einiges drücken können, denn der Weg bis und durch den Mora ist weit.


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieviel Durchfluss hast du?


----------



## Ü50 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IMO habe ich ca 360 L pro Std.


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gemessen womit? Wenn der Wert stimmt, brauchst du niemals eine Zweite Pumpe.


----------



## Ü50 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz

Mit dem L Maß, mein Ausgang läuft in einen offenen Behälter auf der Fensterbank neben dem  Mora.
Von dem offenen Behälter , pumpt die erste Pumpe das Wasser bis zur höher liegenden und in im meinem Zimmer stehenden zweiten Pumpe. Da diese nicht selber ansaugen kann und höher steht als der Wasserspiegel ist,  musste ich eine Pumpe vorschalten.
Ich hoffe, das ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## drunkendj (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sind das für Pumpen?


----------



## Ü50 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwei Eheim welche, keine Ahnung.


----------



## drunkendj (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du tatsächlich etwa 360 L/h Durchfluss hast dann reicht das auch noch locker für zwei Gpu's und chipsatz.


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zum Mischungsverhätlnis von G48 zu H2= Dest.
> 
> Wie sol das Mischungsverhältnis aussehen?
> 
> ...



Ich meine gelesen zu haben 1:20 bis 1:30, aber so genau weiss ich das jetzt nicht, es war glaube ich ein paar seiten vorher...


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1:1 ist definitv zu viel des Guten 

Pi mal Daumen haut ein Verhältnis von 1:15 bis 1:25 gut hin. Da muss man für die Wakü wirklich keine Wissenschaft draus machen . Ich mische das Zeug auch seit jeher nur nach ungefährem Farbton an und bin bislang sehr gut damit gefahren.

G48 ist potent genug, um Korrosion auch bei relativ geringer Dosierung noch zuverlässig zu verhindern. Nach einem Jahr sollte man aber so oder so mal das Wasser wechseln. Selbst bei relativ niedriger Dosierung sind die enthaltenen Inhibitoren dann normalerweise aber noch nicht verbraucht - sofern der Kreislauf beim befüllen einigermaßen sauber war. Bei höherer Dosierung könnte man theoretisch länger damit fahren, aber je höher dosiert wird desto mehr wird die Wärmekapazität des Wasser unnötig reduziert und die Viskosität der Mischung nimmt zu, was der Pumpe ebenfalls unnötiger Weise mehr Arbeit beschert.


----------



## ole88 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe jetzt ein extra gehäuse für für meine zwei radis gebastelt, richtig geil wie die temps nochmal gesunken sind und auch im case kühler geworden ist


----------



## Nucleus (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, vielen Dank 

Jetzt müssen nur noch meine zwei Bestellungen morgen ankommen und dann kann ich auch endlich wieder basteln


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus dem xs forum:



> 2010, The US testers are going to NAIL you guys hard.
> get a proper bed, or be prepared to never show your faces again on this forum.
> This also apply to vendors. Get your testers straight, or your company will look bad as well.


ROFL


New EK-Supreme HF (High Flow) CPU Block - Page 8 - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Not EU 1 tester has shown a decient bed.
> 
> Hes (had a good bed BUT) -> proved false by Vapor
> Bundy -> again... proved false by Vapor.
> ...


Oh Gott, die haben ja den Anus offen  
Bundys Tests sind fail 


Edit: Schreibt er ernsthaft das man bei uns keine Tabellen mit Delta T Werten etc aufstellt? Meint der das echt ernst? Hallo? Hat der jemals PCGHX gelesen oder auch nur kennen gelernt? McZonks Test gelesen? Dexgo gelesen? Oh gott so engstirnig kann nur ein Ami sein


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Könnte man eigentlich eine Wasserkühlung mit flüssigem Stickstoff befüllen?
Oder frieren die Schläuche dann ein?


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Gehört eigentlich in den Quatsch Thread aber naja....die Schläuche würden einfach kaputt gehen, die Pumpe würde stumpf splittern und der Agb würde auch zu Bruch gehen. Also ja. Sie würde kaputt gehen ^^ Kannst dir so vorstellen wie wenn man eine Rose in das Zeug stopft und die dann zersplittern kann wie n Eiszapfen

MfG Xy


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Ich weiß in quatsch-Thread,hab im Forum  quatsch-thread gesehen bin dann auf den letzten Beitrag gegangen,aber bin wohl im Bilder-Thread gelandet...
Und was ist wenn man eine Wasserkühlung mit Orangensaft befüllt?


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur so aus neugier da ich mich gerade langweile :

Braucht mann sowas wirklich in seinem kreislauf ?

Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dann laesst dieses teil den druck ab, aber was ist wenn das wasser zum beispiel im idle kuehler wird, kann es sich dann nicht ein unterdruck im kreislauf bilden ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2010)

nein braucht man nicht.



> Und was ist wenn man eine Wasserkühlung mit Orangensaft befüllt?


Warum in eine Wakü nicht einfach Wasser bzw geignete Kühlmedien reinkippen???


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow... in dem Forum gehts ja ab 

Ist das irgend ein bedeutendes Forum? Der Name sagt mir irgendwie nix...


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Xtremesystems ist eines der wichtigeste Foren weltweit. Besonders wenn es um Wakü geht. Schau dir doch mal an, wieviel Herstellersupportforen es dort gibt.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eines frag ich mich : Warum gibt es für WaKü noch keine Kühlkörper aus reinem Silber ? Nur das könnte den Wirkungsgrad des Wärmeübergangs zwischen Chip und Kühlkörper noch verbessern.

LOL - nun mal wirklich quatsch - könnte eine Fermi Graka in einer WaKu genügend Dampf erzeugen um Milch aufzuschäumen ? dann könnte man wakü und Espresso Maschine kombinieren.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Eines frag ich mich : Warum gibt es für WaKü noch keine Kühlkörper aus reinem Silber ? Nur das könnte den Wirkungsgrad des Wärmeübergangs zwischen Chip und Kühlkörper noch verbessern.



Wie willst du das denn bezahlen? Silber ist noch um ein Vielfaches teurer als Kupfer und ehrlich gesagt "Watercool HK 4.0 Sterling Silver"  klingt iwie ******* 

mfG


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Silber und Silberlegierungen kosten nicht die Welt. Ein Kühlkürper aus 70% Ag und 30% Cu würde etwa 50 Gramm wiegen und keine 50 Euro kosten. Kein Preis für eine Edel Wakü.

Ausserdem würde ich die WaKü dann "Innovatek Silver Surfer" nennen - so blöd hört sich das net an. ROTFL.


----------



## Xandrus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Oh Gott, die haben ja den Anus offen
> Bundys Tests sind fail
> 
> 
> Edit: Schreibt er ernsthaft das man bei uns keine Tabellen mit Delta T Werten etc aufstellt? Meint der das echt ernst? Hallo? Hat der jemals PCGHX gelesen oder auch nur kennen gelernt? McZonks Test gelesen? Dexgo gelesen? Oh gott so engstirnig kann nur ein Ami sein



Die Tests von Skinee/Vapor sind schon sehr sehr gut und aufwendig. Meiner Meinung nach sind es die wissenschaftlichsten Tests! Schau dir allleine schon den Aufbau der Teststation an 
Da kommt erstmal nix ran, aber die User Test die wir hier haben sind auch recht gut und mehr Test sind eh immer besser man sollte niemals einem Test alleine vertrauen!
Hier mal nen Link zu denen: http://vapor.skinneelabs.com/i7/Round2/Overall/R2i7Overall.html


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Eines frag ich mich : Warum gibt es für WaKü noch keine Kühlkörper aus reinem Silber ? Nur das könnte den Wirkungsgrad des Wärmeübergangs zwischen Chip und Kühlkörper noch verbessern.
> 
> LOL - nun mal wirklich quatsch - könnte eine Fermi Graka in einer WaKu genügend Dampf erzeugen um Milch aufzuschäumen ? dann könnte man wakü und Espresso Maschine kombinieren.


Aquacomputer hat/hatte Kühler aus reinem Silber. 

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2062


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool. Die Dinger Blau anleuchten. ...


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen richtigen (Mehr) Nutzen haben sie aber nicht. Eher den "Guck mal, ich habs dicke" Faktor.


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> [...]Eher den "Guck mal, ich habs dicke" Faktor.



Den ja irgendwo jede halbwegs passable WaKü ausstrahlt


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Drückt mir mal die Daumen, momentan Prime ich mit 3,95 ghz auf meinem 955be.  Aber bei 1,54V. 200w Verlustleistung.  Für die Raditests brauche ich soviel aber.


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol Good Luck.. vor allem das die CPU alle Tests überlebt


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 600 u/min eine Delta von 7,3, ganz anständig. Mit einem Feser 360.


----------



## Digger (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage zum aquaero 

kann ich den anschluss des displays über kabel verlängern, sodass ich das AE im case habe und das display im bereich der seitenwand anbringen kann ?

meine idee wären einfache usb kabel zu nutzen 

und noch ne zweite frage  hat wer eine art skizze von den maßen des displays


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ruf dazu doch mal bitte bei AC an:

+49 5508 9749290

Der Support ist sehr freundlich und kompetent.


----------



## Digger (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meinst du wegen dem kabel oder wegen einer skizze ?



> Der Support ist sehr freundlich und kompetent.


ja das stimmt  hatte auch grad gestern schon kontakt wegen dem powerbooster


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen beidem. Wenn du Herrn Harnisch dran hast, richte ihm einen schönen Gruß aus und Danke für den Tempsensor!


----------



## Digger (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

herrn harnisch hatte ich nicht am apparat, aber der kollege konnte mir auch weiterhelfen.

kabelverlängerung ist möglich, sollte nur nicht zu lang sein  bei mir handelt es sich ja nur um ca 30 cm.

und zu den maßen :
da es sich um ein Crystalfonts display handel findet man dort alle informationen.
modell : cfah2002 a

hier das pdf 
http://www.crystalfontz.com/products/document/691/CFAH2002A_1_to_1.pdf


----------



## Burak_50 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du in deinem Obsidian einen Single 140er Radiator unter der Midplate befestigt. Kannst du mal paar Bilder davon machen ?


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, heute im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## herethic (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man Kaffee oder Orangensaft als Kühlflüssigkeit benutzen?
Ich weiß nur das bei LN² alles kaputt geht und die Wämeleitwirkung bei Blut geringer ist.


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kaffee... Orangensaft... Blut? 

Muss ich mir etwa Sorgen machen? 

Orangensaft und Kaffee werden irgendwann schlecht (Blut wohl auch).

Den Gestank, spätestens beim Wasserwechsel, würde ich nicht erleben wollen...


----------



## herethic (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ja schlecht werden...man muss ja nicht so oft tauschen.Wenns während des Betriebs stinkt kann man ja Deo nehmen 
Blut wird Hart,deswegen:
1.24/7 laufen lassen
2.Mit Wasser verdünnen
3.Aderlass
4.Laings


Kaffe macht die Hardware munter und erhöht das OC-Potenzial 
Und mit Orangensaft leben die Komponenten länger und sind dank Vitamin-C gegen angriffe von Beta-Treibern gerüstet


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder Du löst ne Aspirin im Blut auf... die verdünnt es nämlich auch 

Ne, im Ernst: Weshalb die Frage?


----------



## Elzoco (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denk mal, dass das Problem eher die zugesetzten Kühler sein werden.


----------



## herethic (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde mich erlich gesagt echt mal intressieren wie alternative Kühlflüssigkeiten wirken/ob sie sinnvoll sind.Es gab ja schonmal einen Test mit alternativer WLP.Die Idee ist mir gestern im Laber-Thread gekommen,hab danach noch ein bisschen mit Marc "diskuttiert"(auch wenn man es eigentlcih nicht als Diskussion ansehen kann).
Wäre mal echt intressant...ach ja die Frage war ernstgemeint.


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



thrian schrieb:


> ..ach ja die Frage war ernstgemeint.



Also nu machst du mir wirklich langsam Angst.. Blut im Kreislauf, nee is klar!?


----------



## herethic (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Also nu machst du mir wirklich langsam Angst.. Blut im Kreislauf, nee is klar!?


Auf Blut bin ich gekommen,weil ole im Laber-Thread geschrieben hat das er sich beim Einbau seiner Wakü 2xmal den finger geschnitten hat und blut auf den teppich gekommen ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mensch, thrian dann bin ich ja mal auf ein Test deinerseits gespannt.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm- extreme. Also eine WaKü - aber mit Flüssigmetall. Kann man Kernreaktoren mit Kühlen, was wäre also besser geeignet. Könnte man wahrscheinlich extrem kleine Radiatoren mit hohem Luftdurchsatz verwenden. Aber nix aus Aluminium.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galinstan


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast ja vielleicht verrueckte ideen  ...

Und so nebenbei, meine frage wegen dem ueberdruckswentil war auch ernst gemeint, also ob es sich nicht ein unterdruck im AGB bilden wuerde wenn die kuehlfluessigkeit wieder kuehler wird, nachdem das uebrfluessige druck abgelassen wurde ?

Edit @ thrian :

Wenn du deinem kreislauf mit blut befuellen willst, mach es nicht auf einmal sonst wird es dir schlecht, immer mit kleinere "dosen" befuellen, nur so ein gedanke


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blut ist dick und fängt an bei Luftberührung zu gerinnen - wohl auch wenn es verdünnt wird.

Zumindest wird es irgendwann ausflocken.

Außerdem könnte es sein, dass sich im Kreislauf irgendwie das Serum daraus löst, denke ich.
Obwohl... eigentlich wirds da drin ja die ganze Zeit recht gut vermischt.

Dennoch ist die Gerinnung wohl schon beim Befüllen ein Problem.

Aus dem Kaffee könnten sich ebenfalls Kleinstbestandteile, die durch den Kaffee-Filter gegangen sind in den Kühlern sammeln, bzw. schlichtweg ausflocken.

Orangensaft enthält mit Vitamin C eine Säure.
Ich weiß nicht ob Kupfer und co auf diese Säure allergisch sind... ausprobieren wollen würde ich es aber nicht.

Orangensaft ist, davon mal agesehen, auch recht dick - sowohl als Direktsaft als auch als verdünntes Konzentrat.



> Und so nebenbei, meine frage wegen dem ueberdruckswentil war auch ernst gemeint, also ob es sich nicht ein unterdruck im AGB bilden wuerde wenn die kuehlfluessigkeit wieder kuehler wird, nachdem das uebrfluessige druck abgelassen wurde ?



Damit das ein Problem wird, müsstest Du den Deckel vom AGB so fest draufdrehen, dass Dir vorher bei diesem Kraftakt das Plexi reißt.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sowas in einer normalen WaKü, wie wir sie hier verwenden jemals gebraucht würde...


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn ich Chemie noch richtig in Erinnerung hab.. ich war da nie so die Leuchte.. bilden doch Metalle und Säuren auch ein Salz und noch irgendwas (Ich meine Wasserstoff sollte sich freisetzen), oder?! Glaub das wäre nich so der Kracher am Ende.. zumindest nicht mit unbehandeltem Metall..

Die Idee, so saftig sie auch sein mag, kann man also, wie den Rest eigentlich auch, schonma von der Liste streichen


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Die Idee, so saftig sie auch sein mag, [...]



Ich schmeiß mich weg 

Ich weiß, dass wir alle mehr oder weniger etwas an Gigantomanie leiden 

Dennoch ist imho irgendwann die Grenze des Sinnvollen erreicht.
Und die ist schon bei Kaffe und O-Fast überschritten... Blut wäre ja schon nicht mehr einfach nur ne andere Liga - das ist ja schon ein anderer Sport.
Ein strafrechtlich langsam bedenklicher sogar noch dazu 

Heute sind meine Bestellungen von AT und dem A-C-Shop gekommen 
Und ich sitz an der Uni rum und komme nicht weg 
Dafür hatte ich gerade einen Kaffee 

Hmmm Kaffee... Wasserkühlung... hey, wie wäre es, wenn man...


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Damit das ein Problem wird, müsstest Du den Deckel vom AGB so fest draufdrehen, dass Dir vorher bei diesem Kraftakt das Plexi reißt.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sowas in einer normalen WaKü, wie wir sie hier verwenden jemals gebraucht würde...



Na dann, es sah fuer mich auch ein bisschen unlogisch als ich die produkbeschreibung gelesen habe, aber ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus um es mit gewissheit zu beurteilen, deswegen wollte ich lieber nachfargen...

Danke dir


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin auch kein Experte - ist nur meine Einschätzung 

Wo sind die Physiker, wenn man sie mal braucht?


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt nur mir gerade Idee ne "Thermoskanne" als WaKü zu bauen? N alter extrem übertakteter P4 und ne X1800XTX extrem OC in einem Kreislauf und statt Wasser Kaffee. Mit ner Ablauffunktion. So bleibt Kaffee immer richtig geil heiß ohne verbrannt zu schmecken


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wäre ja für einen Kreislauf ganz ohne Flüssigkeit - wie sonst soll man Eier auf den Kühlern braten? 

@Topic

War heute geschwind im Baumarkt und habe einen neuen Messbecher gekauft.
Das 2L-Teil hat unverschämte 6,50 gekostet.

Gut... die Skala ist fein aufgegliedert und das Plastik ist sehr fest... doch 13 Mark für nen Messbecher?!


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mark... wir haben seit x Jahren den Euro. jedes Jahr im Schnitt ~2% Inflation.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mach ich gerne mit - das ist heute der bekloppteste Thread.

Aber ne Flüssigmetall - Kühlung hab ich schon ernst gemeint. Das ist technisch bestimmt nicht anspruchsvoller als eine ln2 oder dice kühlung - aber für den Dauereinsatz zu brauchen. Ich bin sicher, man muss das Zeug auch nicht wechseln und es gammelt nicht. Man könnte mit wenig Kühlflüssigmetall arbeiten, kleinen armierten Schläuchen mit hohem Druck - damit man genug Durchfluss hat. Ich schätze eine Flüssigmetall Kreislaufkühlung wäre mindestens 60% kleiner als eine WaKü bei vielleicht sogar mehr Kühlleistung.


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz der sinn der ganze sache ?

Wieso sollte mann ueber alternative kuehlfluessigkeiten nachdenken, wenn destilliertes wasser guenstig, verfuegbar, und einfach in der handhabung ist ?


----------



## herethic (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Flüssigmetall:
1.Das ist doch afaik max. zähflussig,die flüssigkeit von Wasser(Transport)wird es wohl nicht erreichen.
2.Ähm 10 ml kosten afaik ~8 Euro.
Wenn du das Hochrechnest kommst auf einen 5-Stelligen Betrag.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Warum darüber nachdenken ? Weil das hier der QUATSCH Thread ist. Weil's Spass macht.

2. Zähflüssig - ja. Deshalb hoher Druck. Kleine Schläuche, kein AGB, Kapillar-Radiator heisst geringes Füllvolumen. Ich schätze mal 100 bis 150 ml. Wenn ich das hochrechne, komm ich auf 80 - 140 Euro.

Und so ein Ding wär wartungsfrei.


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> 1. Warum darüber nachdenken ? Weil das hier der QUATSCH Thread ist. Weil's Spass macht.



Ja das war mir schon klar, mein kommentar sollte auch nix boeses sein, mich macht es auch spass hier mitzulesen, nur der sinn war fuer mich ein bisschen unklar


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Wartungsfrei möchte ich bezweifeln.. auch Schmutzpartikel werden sich um einiges stärker und auch schwerwiegender bemerkbar machen.. die Pumpe die diesen Druck den man bräuchte schafft und dazu noch brauchbar leise is, wie es ne Wakü-Pumpe sein sollte möchte ich mal sehen.. Und kein AGB halte ich für absolut fatal.. da Metall eigentlich sehr schnell auf Temp.-Unterschiede in vorm von Volumenänderung reagiert, also irgendwas zum ausgleichen brauchst du mit Sicherheit..

Aber ganz abgesehen davon wirds hier sicher eh bald auf die Mütze geben, da es zwar ein Quatsch-Thread is, es aber um Wakü geht.. was wir hier besprechen gehört eher in die Extremen Kühlmethoden..


----------



## GoZoU (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> 1. Warum darüber nachdenken ? Weil das hier der QUATSCH Thread ist. Weil's Spass macht.


 Im Prinzip ist das Spam und gehört - wenn es denn überhaupt "diskutiert" werden soll - in die Rumpelkammer.

Dieser Thread dient zum Fachsimpeln über Wasserkühlungen und die schnelle Beantwortung von Fragen rund um das Thema. Was ihr mit euren Köperflüssigkeiten und Getränken macht gehört hier sicher nicht rein. Also kehrt bitte wieder zum eigentlich Thema zurück: *Wasser*

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Also im Aquacomputer FAQ steht folgendes: (Die Pumpen sind ja eignetlich baugleich!)
> 
> Also es gibt wohl keine Probleme, aber so eindeutig ist es ja nicht formuliert.
> Ich denke nicht, dass die Einbaulage bei der Pumpe eine Rolle spielt wenn man sich so die Technik betrachtet!



Zumindest solange die Achse horizontal verläuft und die Pumpe ausreichend entlüftet wird.
Betreibt man die Pumpe dagegen mit Einlass nach oben, gibt es mit Ausnahme des Magneten nichts, was den Läufer daran hindert, bis auf den Gummistopfen runterzurutschen bzw. mit dem Schaufelrad am Gehäuse zu schleifen (was immer als erstes aufsetzt). Für "Einlass unten" gilt das gleiche mit der zusätzlichen Gefahr, das sich in der Sackgasse, die der Antriebsbereich jetzt darstellt, Luft sammelt und das Lager trocken läuft.

(soviel zur Theorie. In der Praxis hab ich noch keine Eheim mit Verschleißerscheinungen gesehen  )




Madz schrieb:


> Aus dem xs forum:
> 
> ROFL
> 
> ...



OMG.
Und ich dachte, im Inno-Forum gäbe es arrogante Arschlöcher, die ein Problem mit dem Rest der Welt haben.





Xylezz schrieb:


> Gehört eigentlich in den Quatsch Thread aber naja....die Schläuche würden einfach kaputt gehen, die Pumpe würde stumpf splittern und der Agb würde auch zu Bruch gehen. Also ja. Sie würde kaputt gehen ^^ Kannst dir so vorstellen wie wenn man eine Rose in das Zeug stopft und die dann zersplittern kann wie n Eiszapfen



Kann - man braucht noch mechanische Belastungen und die kann man vermeiden.
Es gab bereits Extremübertakter, die erfolgreich mit konventionellen Wakü-Kühlern und Schläuchen experimentiert haben - es funktioniert ("sicher" ist sicherlich was anderes... Gebrochener Schlauch -> 10l/min LN2 in die Gegend gespritzt?). Nur bei der Pumpe braucht man ein Exemplar, das -200°C überlebt - denn bei der Pumpe lässt sich Beschädigung nicht vermeiden. Zusätzlich braucht man überhaupt erstmal eine CPU ohne Coldbug, denn regeln kann man sowas nicht mehr.

[/offtopic, wenn dann im Extrem-Kühlungs-Forum weiterdiskutieren]





Genghis99 schrieb:


> Eines frag ich mich : Warum gibt es für WaKü noch keine Kühlkörper aus reinem Silber ? Nur das könnte den Wirkungsgrad des Wärmeübergangs zwischen Chip und Kühlkörper noch verbessern.



Gabs mal (AC, Zern und afaik noch ein paar weitere), bringt aber Probleme mit der Optik mit sich (Silber läuft an), beinhaltet afaik erhöhte Gefahr elektrochemischer Korrosion, steigert den Preis (nicht nur, dass das Material teurer ist -dabei berücksichtigen, wo man es in welchen Größen beziehen kann-, auch die Verarbeitungseigenschaften sind andere) und vor allem: Es bringt kaum was. In nem modernen Wasserkühler liegen zwischen Wärmeleitmittel und Wasser zwischen 0,5 und maximal 15mm (Mitte IHS bis Rand Kühlstruktur), in der Praxis wird die Wärme selten mehr als 3-4mm zurücklegen. Ob man da Kupfer oder Silber nimmt, macht kaum einen Unterschied - die Limitierung im Design ist der Wärmeübergang zwischen CPU und Kühler und Kühler und Wasser. (und DIE und IHS)



> LOL - nun mal wirklich quatsch - könnte eine Fermi Graka in einer WaKu genügend Dampf erzeugen um Milch aufzuschäumen ? dann könnte man wakü und Espresso Maschine kombinieren.



Für nen ordentlichen Aufschäumer brauchst du auch Druck (typisch sind afaik 4 bar) - d.h. du musst das ganze auf deutlich über 100°C erhitzen (~130-140°C, wenn ich die Dampfdruckkurve richtig lese) und das wird der Fermi vermutlich nicht mögen.
womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass es nicht nur blöde Fragen, sondern sogar logische Antworten auf blöde Fragen gibt 




thrian schrieb:


> Würde mich erlich gesagt echt mal intressieren wie alternative Kühlflüssigkeiten wirken/ob sie sinnvoll sind.Es gab ja schonmal einen Test mit alternativer WLP.Die Idee ist mir gestern im Laber-Thread gekommen,hab danach noch ein bisschen mit Marc "diskuttiert"(auch wenn man es eigentlcih nicht als Diskussion ansehen kann).
> Wäre mal echt intressant...ach ja die Frage war ernstgemeint.



Wasser ist und bleibt die (Substanz, die unter Normalbedingungen vorliegt als) Flüssigkeit mit der höchsten (zuggeben: spezifischen) Wärmekapaziät, eine der Flüssigkeiten mit der niedrigsten Viskosität und die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist auch nicht ganz ohne.
Es wird verdammt schwer bis unmöglich, da eine bessere Alternative zu finden - selbst wenn man Aspekte wie "ungiftig", "unbrennbar", "nicht mutagen", "nicht radiaktiv", "in Ausreichender Menge existent" oder schlicht "bezahlbar" unberücksichtigt lässt.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Orangensaft enthält mit Vitamin C eine Säure.
> Ich weiß nicht ob Kupfer und co auf diese Säure allergisch sind... ausprobieren wollen würde ich es aber nicht.



Kupfer wird in leicht saurem Medium ein bißchen angelöst (d.h., es bleibt blank  ), ist aber allgemein schlecht löslich und man erhält schlicht Wasser mit etwas mehr Kupferionen. Die offizielle Watercool-Empfehlung für die Füllung lautet afaik "destilliertes Wasser, ggf. eine Messerspitze Zitronensäure". (man beachte, dass WC keine Alu-Produkte mehr verkauft. Und die "Messerspitze". Bei 2-3 Esslöffeln hat sich bei mir die Vernickelung der Anschlüsse verselbstständigt)




Genghis99 schrieb:


> Hier mach ich gerne mit - das ist heute der bekloppteste Thread.
> 
> Aber ne Flüssigmetall - Kühlung hab ich schon ernst gemeint. Das ist technisch bestimmt nicht anspruchsvoller als eine ln2 oder dice kühlung - aber für den Dauereinsatz zu brauchen. Ich bin sicher, man muss das Zeug auch nicht wechseln und es gammelt nicht. Man könnte mit wenig Kühlflüssigmetall arbeiten, kleinen armierten Schläuchen mit hohem Druck - damit man genug Durchfluss hat. Ich schätze eine Flüssigmetall Kreislaufkühlung wäre mindestens 60% kleiner als eine WaKü bei vielleicht sogar mehr Kühlleistung.



Das Innenvolumen wäre vielleicht kleiner (sollte es tunlichst sein - aus Kostengründen), aber der Raumbedarf einer Wakü wird vom Radiator, also der Fläche zur Wärmeübertragung an die Luft dominiert. Die bliebe gleich.
Ansonsten gibts im Extrem-Kühl-Forum und in Threads zum Dynamics Kühler gefühlte 10000 Unterhaltungen zu diesem Vorschlag, die alle nach ~2 Sätzen mit zu schwer, zu teuer, zu schwach enden.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Gedanken bei "Extreme Kühlmethoden" weiterzuspinnen - adelt ihn. 

Weil, es ist technisch nicht unmöglich. Anderes Flüssigmetall, dessen Legierung kein Indium enthält, wird tatsächlich im Primärkühlkreislauf von Kernreaktoren eingesetzt. Also können die Materialeigenschaften nur perfekt sein um einen kleinen heissen Punkt wie einen Chip zu Kühlen.
Interessant auch, weil die ersten Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpasten oft als Dünnflüssig bezeichnet werden. Kann also nicht so schlimm sein, mit der Viskosität.
Als Pumpe würde ich zuerst an eine kleine Ölpumpe denken. Und einen Radiator nähm ich vom Kühlschrank.

LOL - Letzlich werden es ähnliche Grundgedanken gewesen sein, die den Erfinder der PC Wasserkühlung inspiriert haben als er vor seinem Aquarium sass.....

Und nun BTT ....


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mist, gerade beim (Rück)Wechsel von 4870 auf GTX 285 mein Board gewflutet. Erstmal alls getrocknet, dann geföhnt und jetzt 12 Stunden warten. Naja, es wird sicher noch funktionieren. Staub war so got wie keiner drauf und als Kühlmedium hatte ich rein, dest. Wasser.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist dir das denn passiert?


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An der Graka hab ich jetzt mal Schraubis verwendet. Naja, ich habe nicht bemerkt, dass sich beim Zudrehen der Schlauch mit gedreht hat und den Anschluss unten so weit löste, daß er undicht wurde.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein anderer Technischer Gedanke der hier hin gehört :

Wenn CPU bzw. GPU immer mehr TDP bei immer kleinerer DIE Fläche erreichen - dann ist es irgendwann vorbei mit der drucklosen Wasserkühlung. Es kommt dann im Chip Wärmetauscher zur Dampfbildung, weil die Wärmeabgabe auf die Fläche verteilt den Siedepunkt erreicht. 
Dann könnte eine Wasserkühlung, wie beim PKW, bloss noch mit einem geschlossenen System unter Druck funktionieren.
Oder man braucht ein anderes Medium mit schnellerer Wärmeaufnahme. (LOL)


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Autsch, naja jetzt hast du wieder einen Grund mehr PS Tüllen zu nehmen #
Ne im ernst, hoffen wir mal das dein Board das unbeschadet überstanden hat


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat es sicher. Wasserschäden hatte ich schon viele.


----------



## drunkendj (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
bin gerade dabei meine neues System zusammen zu bauen mir fehlen aber noch HDD Entkopplung und Agb. Da bin ich aus das  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquadrive X4 Kupfer-Edition Festplatten-Kühler Aquacomputer Aquadrive X4 Kupfer-Edition Festplatten-Kühler 21043 gestoßen. Würde gerne wissen ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat und mir das empfehlen kann. Der Preis ist zwar recht hoch und Hdd Wasserkühlen auch nicht unbedingt nötig aber mir ist ein silent System sehr wichtig.  Mfg und vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um den Flüssigmetallkühler-Jüngern auch noch mal den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen: Das Wasser in einer Wasserkühlung hat die Aufgabe die Wärme zu transportieren, nicht in erster Linie sie zu leiten! Die Kühlflüssigkeit muss also eine hohe Wärmekapazität aufweisen. Wasser tut dies in besonders hohem Maße! Es gibt außer den Gasen Wasserstoff und Helium keine Reinstoffe die ein höhere Wärmekapazität als Wasser aufweisen. Die Wärmeleitung von Wasser ist hingegen bescheiden, aber das spielt keine besondere Rolle, da der Wärmeübergang im Kühler nicht im Wesentlichen auf Wärmeleitung angewiesen ist, sondern direkt per Wärmeübertragung vom Kühlermaterial an das turbulent vorbei strömende Wasser stattfindet. Nur deshalb ist z.B. überhaupt ein Mindestdurchfluss nötig - es müssen wenigstens annähernd turbulente Strömungsverhältnisse an der Übertragungsfläche herrschen. Aufgrund der schlechten Wärmeleitung von Wasser ist der Wärmeübergang durch Wärmeleitung äußerst bescheiden. Würde es bei in er Wakü um Wärmeleitung gehen wäre eine Heatpipe zum Wärmetransport, aufgrund des dort genutzten Phasenwechsels, jeder Wakü immer vor zu ziehen. Es geht aber darum die Wärme in einem Kühler mit einem hohen Wäremübergangskoeffizienten (bei tubulenter Strömung steigt dieser gegenüber laminarer Strömung stark an) ins Wasser zu bringen, in welches sie dank der hohen Wärmekapazität in kürzester Zeit übergeht. Dann erfolgt der Transport der so gespeicherten Wärme zum Radiator wo der umgekehrte Prozess stattfindet - und jetzt dürft ihr dreimal raten warum z.B. Radiatoren mit relativ hohem (Wasser-)Stömungswiderstand trotzdem sehr gut kühlen . 
Wer die beschriebenen Zusammenhänge btw nicht versteht, hat auch nicht verstanden wie ein Wasserkühlung funktioniert - da heißt es dann nochmal auf den Hosenboden setzen ...

Im Gegensatz dazu verhält es ich bei einer Flüssigmetallkühlung jedenfalls genau umgekehrt. Metalle haben allgemein eine wesentlich höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wasser. Flüssigmetalllegierungen die bei Raumtemperatur flüssig sind, schneiden unter diesem Aspekt zwar vergleichen mit vielen festen Metallen bescheiden ab, weisen aber immer noch eine um zwei Größenordnungen höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wasser auf. An die Wärmekapazität von Wasser kommen Metalle aber nicht annähernd heran. Aufgrund dessen sind sie als Wärmetransportmedium eher ungeeignet. 

Und zum Schluss noch zu dem Trugschluss, mit der Reaktorkühlung: 
Der Grund warum früher speziell in manchen U-Boot Reaktoren Flüssigmetalle eingesetzt worden sind, ist nicht der, dass dies eine besonders effektive Kühlung darstellte sondern, dass besonders hohe Temperaturen gefahren werden konnten (geht mit Wasser ja nur sehr begrenzt - auch unter hohem Druck). Aufgrund der guten Wärmeleitung war dann unter bestimmten Bedingungen ein reiner Konvektionsbetrieb im Zusammenspiel mit einem Kühlwassermantel (Umgebungswasser) realisierbar. Auch die Abschirmung wurde so etwas einfacher. Letztendlich führte das dazu, dass zumindest bei Schleichfahrt mit geringer Reaktorlast keine Kühlwasserpumpe laufen musste. Genau deren Geräuschemissionen verraten nämlich normalerweise die Position jedes Atom U-Boots zehn Seemeilen gegen die Strömung. Das ist mitunter ein Grund warum die deutschen Brennstoffzellen U-Boote so unbeliebt sind bei US-Navy, Briten und Franzosen - die können sie nämlich nicht hören, aber anders rum ist dies aufgrund der Kühlwasserpumpen sehr wohl möglich . 
Die früher bei den Sowjet U-Booten eingesetzten Flüssigmetalle in den Reaktoren waren aber bei Raumtemperatur nicht flüssig und mussten ständig auf Temperatur gehalten werden. Zudem konnte man keine sehr leistungsfähigen Reaktoren damit kühlen, was mitunter der geringen Wärmekapazität des Kühlmediums geschuldet war. Erstarrte das Metall war der Reaktor instantan in Atommüll umgewandelt und das Boot Schrott. Mitunter deshalb gibt es so etwas heute zumindest auf U-Booten nicht mehr (soweit man weiß zumindest).


----------



## Skaos (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Technischer Gedanke der hier hin gehört :
> 
> Wenn CPU bzw. GPU immer mehr TDP bei immer kleinerer DIE Fläche erreichen - dann ist es irgendwann vorbei mit der drucklosen Wasserkühlung. Es kommt dann im Chip Wärmetauscher zur Dampfbildung, weil die Wärmeabgabe auf die Fläche verteilt den Siedepunkt erreicht.
> Dann könnte eine Wasserkühlung, wie beim PKW, bloss noch mit einem geschlossenen System unter Druck funktionieren.
> Oder man braucht ein anderes Medium mit schnellerer Wärmeaufnahme. (LOL)



Im Prinzip is doch ne Wakü ein geschlossenes System.. und um das Wasser zum sieden zu bringen braucht es wohl sehr fiese Temps an dieser Stelle.. die DIE wird kleiner, das mag sein, der Headspreader allerdings wohl kaum --> eigentliche Kühlfläche bleibt etwa gleich.. sicher da sind dann mehr Kerne drin, die mehr Abwärme bringen KÖNNTEN, das halte ich aber beim derzeitigen Green-IT-Trend für eher unwahrscheinlich, erstma gehts wohl in Richtung Effizienz.. Aber Egal, man brauch enorm hohe Temps um das Wasser so heiß werden zu lassen, dass es zu dem von dir angesprochenen Szenario reicht, denn wie ryuven bereits sagte hat Wasser eine verdammt hohe Wärmekapazität und allein schon der Druchfluss, sollte er nicht gerade bei >20l/h (völlig aus der Luft gegriffener Wert) liegen sollte einen Übergang von flüssig zu gasförmig vermeiden können.. Das merkt man ja schon in heutigen Systemen, der Unterschied bei dem Temps zw. Kühler und Radi is wirklich nicht extrem.. bei mir sinds nach GPU und CPU 1K mehr, als nach der 840er Radifläche.. die Temp pegelt sich also alein durch den Durchfluss ganz gut ein.. Sollten die neuen CPUs noch mehr Wärme produzieren bekommt man das bequem über die Radifläche in den Griff, ein verdampfen wird auch ein Tripple Sli zusammen mit der CPU nicht schaffen..

€dit: und was soll einen CPU-Kühler-Hersteller eigentlich daran hindern die Kühlfläche einfach zu vergrößern.. sprich also eine Art trapezförmigen Kühler zu bauen, der das Problem der winzig kleinen Kühloberfläche in den Griff bekommt..


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Madz

Hoffentlich ueberlebt dein MoBo diesen kleinen "unfall", mir ist es auch schonmal passiert, aber zum glueck hatte ich bemerkt das der anschluss mitgedreht hat...

@ Topic

Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem neuen EK radis gemacht bzw. hat schon jemand einen test darueber geschrieben ?

Die sehen ganz brauchbar aus, wuerde mich interessieren wie die im vergleich zu anderen radis abschneiden.


----------



## GoZoU (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte schön: skinnee labs - EK CoolStream 360

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schön  !

Ich lese es dann sofort durch !


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grad übel aufgestoßen als ich gelesen von wem das ist.....die sind mir unsymphatisch geworden durch den netten Foren auftritt bei Xtremesystems gestern...


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war auch mein erster gedanke als ich den link geclickt habe, naja was soll's, die sollen denken was die wollen, wir wissen was sache ist oder  ?


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fand deren Argumentation einfach lächerlich...als würden McZonk, Bundy und Madz nicht testen können. Und auch das Argument das wir zu dumm sind Tabellen mit Delta T Werten aufzustellen (die in jedem Test ist den ich bisher auf pcghx, dexgo, hwluxx usw gelesen habe....also ne menge :O)


----------



## GoZoU (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann die Meinung eines Users bei XS nicht gleich auf alle Forenmitglieder übertragen. Imho sind die Tests dort sehr ausführlich und informativ. 

Ich habe das Thema nicht komplett verfolgt, daher meine Frage: 
Was hat denn der Tester mit den Ausbrüchen bei XS am Hut?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Ausbruch des Deppen bei XS hat die ganze Zeit damit argumentiert das Vapor und Skinnee andere Ergebnisse bei Tests raus hatten und deswegen sämtliche Eu Tester totale Vollpfosten sind die keine Ahnung von gar nichts haben und zu dumm sind eine Kloschüssel bei Durchfall zu treffen.
Direkt Vapor und Skinnee haben nichts negatives über Bundy etc gesagt aber es ist mir einfach unsymphatisch das jemand solche Lobeshymnen aufgrund falscher Argumente schwingt und 2 Tester sowas von in den Himmel lobt. Natürlich sind deren Tests gut...aber die auf zB dexgo auch. Oder auch die hier. Ich hab bisher keinen besseren Test über HD5870 Kühler gefunden als hier bei uns durch den guten Zonk.....

Ich weiß das es unfair ist Vapor und Skinnee deswegen nun unsymphatisch zu finden aber irgendwie lese ich diese Namen nicht mehr gerne....jedenfalls momentan


----------



## GoZoU (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Afaik wurde aber auch gesagt, dass Tester wie HES "hier drüben" ebenfalls sehr gute Tests abliefern - und der testet für Dexgo DeXgo - Userprofil: HESmelaugh . Sicher war das keine Glanzleistung, schmälert aber nicht die Qualität der Tests auf skinneelabs.com.


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Xylezz.
Ach was die da drüben von mir (uns) halten ist mir vollkommen egal. Die tunen ihre Autos auch nur, damit sie damit auf den Rollenprüfstand können, um sich dann Diagramme ausdrucken zu können . Sie verlieren bei manchen Sachen eben den Bezug zur Praxis bzw. haben andere Ansichten.


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin gerade dabei meine neues System zusammen zu bauen mir fehlen aber noch HDD Entkopplung und Agb. Da bin ich aus das  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquadrive X4 Kupfer-Edition Festplatten-Kühler Aquacomputer Aquadrive X4 Kupfer-Edition Festplatten-Kühler 21043 gestoßen. Würde gerne wissen ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat und mir das empfehlen kann. Der Preis ist zwar recht hoch und Hdd Wasserkühlen auch nicht unbedingt nötig aber mir ist ein silent System sehr wichtig.  Mfg und vielen Dank schon mal!


Der Silentstar Quad 2.0 ist besser.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Afaik wurde aber auch gesagt, dass Tester wie HES "hier drüben" ebenfalls sehr gute Tests abliefern - und der testet für Dexgo DeXgo - Userprofil: HESmelaugh . Sicher war das keine Glanzleistung, schmälert aber nicht die Qualität der Tests auf skinneelabs.com.



Das stimmt, HES ist seiner Ansicht nach der einzige der hier drüben bei uns (Oh Gott die wissen schon das unsere Vorfahren ausgewandert sind in die USA und nicht deren Vorfahren nach Europa oder?) testen kann.........




McZonk schrieb:


> Danke Xylezz.
> Ach was die da drüben von mir (uns) halten ist mir vollkommen egal. Die tunen ihre Autos auch nur, damit sie damit auf den Rollenprüfstand können, um sich dann Diagramme ausdrucken zu können . Sie verlieren bei manchen Sachen eben den Bezug zur Praxis bzw. haben andere Ansichten.



Eben das ist der Punkt. Die testen Gummipuppen bestimmt auch mit ner Aquaristikpumpe um rauszufinden wie oft man reinmachen kann ohne zu leeren....die sind sowas von Praxisfern.....Ich meine nur weil ein Kühler super Delta T werte auf ner sau heißen Oberfläche liefert heißt das noch lange nicht das er dafür geeignet ist die DIE eines Chips zu kühlen weil die Teile ungleichmäßig Hitze abgeben...aber egal.
Und am schlimmsten ist das sie kritisieren das wir keine Tests mit Lüftern über 2000 RPM machen. Wer will bitte mit einer WaKü son scheiss Fön da stehen haben für eine winzigkeit an Leistungsplus? Dann gleich n Durchlaufkühler

Ich weiß einfach nur das der lustige User bei XS von nun an mein Beispiel für einen beschränkten Vollidioten ist ;D

MfG Xy


----------



## drunkendj (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz       
Der Silentstar hat aber keinen Agb integriert so wie ich das sehe. Aber ein Agb kostet ja auch nich die Welt.  Werde mir das durch den kopf gehen lassen mit dem Silentstar.  Vielen dank.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum xs:
Ich hab gerade mal aus Langeweile vorbei geguckt und "Die" bestehen genau aus einem User namens "NaeKuh" der wohl ein paar zu viele Flaggen gefrühstückt hat, geschweige denn dass er die Europäische Union und Europa unterscheiden kann...
Den Farbigen Titel kann man übrigens mit Geld kaufen, ist also auch kein Qualitätsmerkmal. 

Zur HDD-Dämmung:
Für ein bis zwei große Datengräber lohnt sisch das noch. Um aber das OS leise zu bekommen bringt eine SSD mehr.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann einen Titel da kaufen? Ach du.....wie schlecht


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehe hier:
XtremeSystems Forums - Announcements in Forum : Liquid Cooling

Jetzt aber bitte wieder back to H²O .


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich habe mir diesen ausfuehrlischen test vom EK 360 rad reingezogen (und auch gleich den vergleich hier), mann nehmen die ihre sache ernst 

Ok der typ strengt sich wirklich an um moeglichst gute und ausfuehrlische test zu schreiben, aber mein einziger gedanke war : Ich will nur wissen ob der radi gut ist 

Ich weiss nicht wie es euch dabei geht, aber ich finde diese ganze tests ein bisschen uebertrieben, wer will denn schon eine wakue haben deren luefter mit 2800rpm drehen ?

Muss halt noch ein bisschen warten bis Bundy oder ein anderer der radi testet, dann wird es hoffentlich ein bisschen eindeutiger


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau DAS meinte ich^^ Und die halten unsere Tests für nicht ausführlich genug. Ihnen fehlen diese Tests mit den Miniatur Hubschraubern als Lüftern ^^


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese ganze messwerte, tabelle und diagramme sind zwar schoen anzusehen, aber die sagen mir einfach nix, bin vielleicht auch zu bloed dafuer diese zu verstehen ...

Bei einem test will ich halt klare, verstaendlische und praxisnahe resultate haben, wie mann die hier findet  !

Und 2800rpm ? Da waere mein sys den ich jetzt als hoellich laut bezeichne als supersilent einzustufen 

Edit :

Und jetzt genug OT von mir sonst gibt's auf meine fresse


----------



## Xandrus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Amis betreiben ihre Waküs halt mit solchen Lüfter zwar nicht ganz so extrem, aber um eingies höher  Die machen sich ja über uns mit unseren 500 RPM Lüftern lustig xD
Aber naja jeder ist verschieden soll ja Leute geben die sich 4 Pumpen in den Kreislauf hängen^^


----------



## ole88 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

menno warum können die nich in deutsch schreiben. keine lust auf engisch das ganze zu lesen, macht einer von euch mal nen test in deutsch, vom neuen ek supreme z.b.


----------



## Xandrus (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> menno warum können die nich in deutsch schreiben. keine lust auf engisch das ganze zu lesen, macht einer von euch mal nen test in deutsch, vom neuen ek supreme z.b.



wo hast du denn nen englischen Test vom EK Supreme HF her? 
Ich kenn nur 1 1/2 deutsche...


----------



## ole88 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du liest meinen text nich oder^^
ich will nen test vom neuen ek supreme in deutsch, habe aber gestern einen englischen gefunden.


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> @Madz
> Der Silentstar hat aber keinen Agb integriert so wie ich das sehe. Aber ein Agb kostet ja auch nich die Welt.  Werde mir das durch den kopf gehen lassen mit dem Silentstar.  Vielen dank.


Der AGb im Aquadrive ist nicht gut, genau wie dessen Dämmwirkung zwar ok, aber nicht änähernd so gut wie die des Silentstar ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Technischer Gedanke der hier hin gehört :
> 
> Wenn CPU bzw. GPU immer mehr TDP bei immer kleinerer DIE Fläche erreichen - dann ist es irgendwann vorbei mit der drucklosen Wasserkühlung. Es kommt dann im Chip Wärmetauscher zur Dampfbildung, weil die Wärmeabgabe auf die Fläche verteilt den Siedepunkt erreicht.
> Dann könnte eine Wasserkühlung, wie beim PKW, bloss noch mit einem geschlossenen System unter Druck funktionieren.
> Oder man braucht ein anderes Medium mit schnellerer Wärmeaufnahme. (LOL)



Man kann für den Anfang auch erstmal die Fließgeschwindigkeit weiter steigern. Zur Zeit sind wir bei einer Erwärmung von <<<1°C wärend des Durchflusses, das lässt noch sehr, sehr, sehr viel Luft für eine weitere Konzentration der Wärme - zumal die Verlustleistung als solche kaum noch steigt, weil sich das als schwer vermarktbar erwiesen hat.

Die einzige Anwendung, bei der ich bislang davon gehört habe, dass Wasserkühlung aufgrund der zu hohen Energiedichte keine Option mehr ist, waren Hochtemperaturkernreaktoren. 




Xylezz schrieb:


> Autsch, naja jetzt hast du wieder einen Grund mehr PS Tüllen zu nehmen #



Oder Schraubenschlüssel 




drunkendj schrieb:


> @Madz
> Der Silentstar hat aber keinen Agb integriert so wie ich das sehe. Aber ein Agb kostet ja auch nich die Welt.  Werde mir das durch den kopf gehen lassen mit dem Silentstar.  Vielen dank.



Ich kenne keinen Vergleichstest der beiden, aber der Aufbau mit dem extern zugänglichen AGB lässt eine miserable Entkopplungs- und Dämmwirkung erwarten. Die Festplatten sind fest mit der Kupferplatte verbunden, die POM-Elemente fest mit der Frontplatte und ggf. sogar fest mit dem Gehäuse (auf alle Fälle hat die Frontplatte Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse.
D.h. die einzige Entkopplung kann in der Dichtung zwischen Kupfer und POM stattfinden...

Klingt für mich wenig überzeugend. Einer der Hauptgründe für die Entwicklung des Silentstar 2 war das hohe Gewicht des Silentstar 1. Das hat nämlich den Schaumstoff unter sich stark zusammengedrückt und damit für eine "schlechte" Entkopplung gesorgt. Hier gibts statt 2cm Schaumstoff 2mm Gummi.




Xandrus schrieb:


> Die Amis betreiben ihre Waküs halt mit solchen Lüfter zwar nicht ganz so extrem, aber um eingies höher  Die machen sich ja über uns mit unseren 500 RPM Lüftern lustig xD
> Aber naja jeder ist verschieden soll ja Leute geben die sich 4 Pumpen in den Kreislauf hängen^^



Und so lacht jeder über den anderen...
Mit dem feinen Unterschied: Wir könnens hören, wenn jemand anders lacht 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss noch zu dem Trugschluss, mit der Reaktorkühlung:
> Der Grund warum früher speziell in manchen U-Boot Reaktoren Flüssigmetalle eingesetzt worden sind, ist nicht der, dass dies eine besonders effektive Kühlung darstellte sondern, dass besonders hohe Temperaturen gefahren werden konnten (geht mit Wasser ja nur sehr begrenzt - auch unter hohem Druck). Aufgrund der guten Wärmeleitung war dann unter bestimmten Bedingungen ein reiner Konvektionsbetrieb im Zusammenspiel mit einem Kühlwassermantel (Umgebungswasser) realisierbar. Auch die Abschirmung wurde so etwas einfacher. Letztendlich führte das dazu, dass zumindest bei Schleichfahrt mit geringer Reaktorlast keine Kühlwasserpumpe laufen musste. Genau deren Geräuschemissionen verraten nämlich normalerweise die Position jedes Atom U-Boots zehn Seemeilen gegen die Strömung.



Anmerkung: 
- Die russischen Liras (und Antchar sowieso) gehörten zur letzten Generation, bei der vergleichsweise wenig wert auf Lautstärke gelegt wurde. Flüssigmetallreaktoren kamen nur wegen der hohen Leistungsdichte und der dadurch erreichbaren hohen Geschwindigkeit zum Einsatz (und bei der waren sie dann das lauteste, was bis auf weiteres die Meere befahren haben. (K162/222 soll bei seiner Rekordfahrt auf 100db(A) gekommen sein - im Inneren...). Bei der Seawolf (die laut Wiki wieder auf Druckwasser umgerüstet wurde) mag die Flüssigmetalltechnik auch zur Lautstärkesenkung beigetragen haben.
- Die hohen Temperaturen erreicht man nicht nur durch den reduzierten Dampfdruck, man kann aufgrund der deutlich geringeren Neutronenabsorption (die Russen verwendeten sogar Bleilegierungen -> Reflektion) schlichtweg effizientere, leistungsfähigere Reaktoren bauen. (vergl. schneller Brüter. Der ließe sich auch mit Wasser kühlen - ist dann aber kaum noch zum schnellen Brüten zu bewegen)


----------



## Nucleus (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Nerven liegen echt blank... den ganzen Abend habe ich wunderbar gebastelt und den neuen Kreislauf aufgebaut...

Hab nen sehr seltsames Problem.

Habe heute CPU, NB, SpaWa und SB unter Wasser gesetzt und die Kiste startet nicht mehr.

Ich kann alle Komponenten ausschließen, weil alles mit LuKü funktioniert hat.

Ich starte die Kiste, sie fährt an, Lüfter drehen sich kurz, dann aus und wieder von vorne.

Ich habe schon versucht die Kühler zu lockern, hat nichts gebracht.

Auch habe ich dran gedacht, dass möglicherweise eine der Befestigungen (Chipset Kühler sind von EK) das Gehäuse unterm Mainboard berührt und nen Kurzen verursacht - Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-X38-DS5) ausgebaut und schräg ins Gehäuse gestellt... nix.

Ich habe GraKa, Soundkarte, und RAM rausgenommen und alles bis auf die Pumpe (AS XT Ultra) abgeklemmt.
Die Pumpe kann ich auch ausschließen, weil ich gestern noch mit ihr die Komponenten gespült habe.

Weiß einer Rat? Kann das an den Kühlern liegen... wenn ja, wie zum Geier?! Ich krieg' nämlich langsam nen Vogel...


----------



## ole88 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau dir alles nochmal an klingt für mich nach nem kurzen irgendwo


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein dubioses Verhalten hatte ich auch schon mal - ein RAM war nicht richtig eingesteckt.


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rechner geht wieder.


----------



## drunkendj (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ madz und ryven macaran
werde dann auf jedernfall den Silentstar nehmen. Eure Argumente sind einleuchtent. Danke!


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Rechner geht wieder.



Da hast ja noch mal Glück gehabt, hab dein Malheur gestern gelesen. Hab das auch schon gehabt, aber zum Glück rechtzeitig bemerkt.


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas ist mir in den Jahren schon ein paar Mal passiert. Ein Grund keine UV-Sauce zu verwenden. Das Zeug verklebt das ganze Board.


----------



## Burak_50 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Madz

Habe übrigens jetzt den perfekten Platz für Radi und Pumpe gefunden.

Ein 140mm Lüfter inkl. entsprechender Radi passt ganz unten im Gehäuse >>genau<< zwischen die 2 Schienen von Netzteil Halterung und der Schiene der Festplatten"tür" (Da muss man eigentlich nicht einmal schrauben). Da kommt vllt. noch ein Lüfter drauf und die Pumpe setze ich in den Festplattenkäfig unten rechts im Gehäuse.


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Koolance Kupplungen sind übrigens wundebar. Sie bremsen den Durchfluss gerade mal um 20l/h.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Madz

Im November letzten Jahres hatte ich einen undichten Feser-Winkel (meiner Meinung der letzte Schrott) und durch den kam irgendwie Wasser in meine Laing. Als ich so ein leises Knistern hörte hab ich sofort den PC ausgemacht und die Pfütze im Case gesehen. Ich hab danach die Laing auseinander gebaut und auf die Heizung gestellt für eine Nacht. Das Wasser hat zum Glück keinen Schaden verursacht und die Pumpe tut immer noch ihren Dienst, hab schon mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet.


----------



## Skaos (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mal einen Winel-Anschluss der undicht war.. glücklicherweise natürlich am Radi der im Deckel verbaut war.. Anschlüsse hinten .. somit genau über der Graka.. tja PC angemacht und fatz war er wieder aus.. hab den Fehler bzw. auch die Fütze erst nich gefunden und den Rechner noch ein Paar mal angemacht.. dann Fehler entdeckt.. ab da war ich war ich dann nass.. vor Angstschweiß  .. naja zweiten O-Ring an den Anschluss die Kiste ordentlich trocknen lassen und ab dafür.. ging Gott sei Dank noch alles


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann ich gut glauben mit dem Angstschweiß.  Ich hab danach wieder so einen Winkel an die Pumpe schrauben wollen, der war aber auch undicht, wie die anderen 2 die ich noch benutzte. Alle aus einer Packung und der oben schon genannten Firma.  Hab zwar jetzt immer noch 2 Winkel von denen drinnen, aber *aufholzklopf* die sind noch dicht.


----------



## Skaos (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja ich hatte auch schon andre Winkel die nich dicht waren.. da zum Glück meist gleich gemerkt.. da hilfts echt einfach nen zweiten O-Ring drüber zu machen, dann passts wieder wie es soll


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte die drehbaren und beim Gelenk war dann auch die Leckstelle.


----------



## Skaos (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh das is natürlich echt bitter.. weiß ich doch was ich nich kaufe  hab mich mittlerweile aber eh auf PS Tüllen und BP-Winkel eingeschossen


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die sind in meiner nächsten Verbesserung auch geplant und 16/10'er Schlauch in schwarz.


----------



## speedstar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich suche nach einer Lösung um meine Laing 1T Plus perfekt zu enkoppeln bzw. zu dämmen. Das Shoggy funktioniert zwar schon ganz gut, doch ein brummen ist immernoch wahr zu nehmen. Ich weiß, dass eine Laing nie so leise wie eine Eheim sein wird. Doch versuche ich es auf ein Mindestmaß zu reduzieren.

Sind Dämmboxen zu empfehlen?!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Silentstar DDC-PROBOX Watercool Silentstar DDC-PROBOX 52056


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dämmbox von Watercool ist nur gut, wenn ma sie frei aufstellt, also nicht in einen Laufwerksschacht montiert. Außerdem funktioniert sie nur mit einem Watercool Deckel.


----------



## speedstar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sie ja frei aufstellen. Ich würde die Box auf ein Shoggy packen oder das hier verwenden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Entkopplungsset DDC-PROBOX M3 Entkopplungsset DDC-PROBOX M3 52085

Dann dürfte es doch klappen?! Der Zwang zum Watercooldeckel ist mir klar.

Oder gibt es noch was besseres?!


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche Entkoppler sind ihr Geld nicht wert, weil die Gummimischung zu hart ist.


----------



## speedstar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also eine Dämmbox und ein Shoggy sind die ultimative Lösung?!


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau.


----------



## speedstar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir!


----------



## Nucleus (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke soweit für Eure Tipps.

Aber der Reihe nach:

CPU Backplate ist von Phobya und hat ne Gummihose darunter, also am Mainboard. Kurzer ausgeschlossen.

Netzteil funktionierte beim Spülen, funktioniert, wenn ich es mit nem Stecker kurzschließe.

Steckkarten (GraKa, SoundKa, RAM) und Laufwerke habe ich entfernt, bzw. abgeklemmt.

Es kann eigentlich nur die Befestigung von einem der neuen Chipsatz-Kühler sein.

Ich begebe mich mal auf die Suche.


----------



## speedstar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal noch ne Frage!

Da mein Case ziemlich klein ist, komme ich nicht herum ein paar Winkel zu verwenden. Ich dachte an die hier:

BTP 45° Adapter 1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll - matt black drehbar - A-C-Shop

Sind die langliebig? Sind Probleme mit der Dichtung bekannt? Meine nicht die grüne am Gewinde, sondern die drin. Die sind ja drehbar, habe keine Lust wenn da Wasser ausläuft. Von einem mit TFC-Winkeln habe ich gehört, dass die nicht allzu dicht sind. Für Alternativen bin ich offen. Sie sollten nur schwarz sein, damit das Farbkonzept erhalten bleibt. Und 45° reichen.


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitspower sind dicht, dafür aber auch schweine teuer


----------



## speedstar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke! Da ich bloß zwei brauche, hält sich der Aufpreis in Grenzen. Ich will bloß nicht meinen PC durch undichte drehbare Winkel ruinieren.


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 2 2-Fach drehbare und 1 Dreifach drehbaren BSP-Winkel verbaut.
Die sind alle sehr Teuer aber auch sehr gut.
Caseking hatte zuletzt die größte Auswahl an BSP-Anschlüssen.

@ Nucleus
CPU - Lüfter ?
Ich hab mein NT(Drehzal/Tachosignal) an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss gesteckt da die Abfrage trotz Deaktivierung Probleme macht.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit heute weiß ich zwei Dinge:

1. Eine CPU kann im Sockel verrutschen.
Das hat den Kack Fehler von gestern verursacht.

2. Eine 4870X2 bei ~105°C eine halbe Stunde im Backofen bewirkt wahre Wunder.
Sie läuft wieder - keine Bildfehler mehr, keine Abstürze bei 3D-Last


----------



## Skaos (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow Glückwunsch zum Fehlerfund.. da glaub das mit der CPU hätte ich als letztes vermutet bzw. auch nich gedacht, dass das geht.. ich meine die Nasen an den Seiten sollten sowas ja eigentlich brauchbar verhindern dachte ich immer..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollen sie in der Tat - da ist entweder das Mainboard oder die CPU fehlerhaft. Ich würde mich um Austausch bemühen.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Board schicke ich nicht ein - es funktioniert ja.
Und meine CPU ist geschliffen... ergo: keine Garantie 

Aber da jetzt ja alles funzt ist der ganze Ärger verflogen und ich freue mich, dass ich ein noch leiseres und leistungsfähigeres System habe, also zuvor.

Der Mo-Ra rockt einfach derb


----------



## kreids (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hy,was muss ich an meiner wakü ändern damit sie noch kühler wird.

sysProfile: ID: 103742 - shooter

dort stehen die verbauten teile.

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lüfter aufdrehen, mehr Radifläche, die Radis extern verbauen, nen Chiller verwenden etc.


----------



## kreids (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lüfter aufdrehen und die leistung sinkt.
der 140er radi ist aussen verbaut.
chiller?was ist das

mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Chiller ist sowas.


----------



## Burak_50 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's irgendetwas das gegen 19/13 Schlauch spricht ?


----------



## Skaos (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurstoptik und keine nennenswerten Vorteile gegenüber anderen Schlauchgrößen.. Also objektiv gesehen: Nein, es spricht nichts explizit dagegen, aber halt auch nich dafür


----------



## Digger (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja man hat etwas schlechteren biegeradius als bei 16/10ern. 
und die etwas gerigere auswahl könnte man als negativ punkt bezeichnen.

(hab aber selber 19/13)


----------



## Nucleus (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Wurstoptik [...]



Die ist imho schon bei manchen 16/10er Konstellationen grenzwertig.

Bei mir siehts natürlich toll aus


----------



## Skaos (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts natürlich toll aus



natürlich!!


----------



## computertod (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tach, bin derzeit auf der Suche nach Schnellkupplungen und möchte, wie immer, möglichst wenig ausgeben.
bei Aquatuning bin ich in der Kategorie "Sonstige" auf 2 komplette Kupplungen gestoßen, welche so aussehen, als würden sie was taugen. möchte nun allerdings mal wissen, ob bei denen nicht nen Haken dabei ist.
wären die und die.
was mich ja wundert ist, dass bei der günstigeren ne Schottverschraubung drann ist und bei der Teuereren nicht. auf Optik leg ich eigentlich keinen großen Wert


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Billig Schnellkupplungen sind nicht gerade bedienfreundlich und sehr restriktiv. Ich rate eher zu CPC-Kuplungen oder Koolance.


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die taugen nichts. Bei Schnellkupplungen muss man praktisch zu Koolance oder CPC greifen. Alle Anderen bremsen um bis zu 40%.


----------



## computertod (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich die CPC oder Koolance nehm werd ich ja noch arm^^
es sei denn, die verkauft mir jemand günstig...


----------



## Digger (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hätte noch schotts über  
diese hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 13mm Tülle (1/2") Stecker (High Flow) Koolance Schnellverschluss 13mm Tülle (1/2") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3 65117


----------



## Nucleus (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> wenn ich die CPC oder Koolance nehm werd ich ja noch arm^^
> es sei denn, die verkauft mir jemand günstig...



Die Koolance sind jeden Cent wert


----------



## Madz (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dito!


----------



## Gast1663794603 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es eigentlich noch irgendeine rabattaktion bei aquat. zurzeit?
gabs da nicht mal was mit einer sms?

kann mich da bitte mal einer schnell aufklären
danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt zur Zeit keine Rabattaktion bei AT.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Gibt zur Zeit keine Rabattaktion bei AT.



und wie es eine gibt...frag mal Madz
7% gibt es bekommt man per sms


----------



## bundymania (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ihr viel bestellt - egal bei welchem Shop, bekommt man auf Nachfrage eigentlich immer nen schicken Rabatt, ganzjährig !


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@bensch wenn du weist das du über Madz 7% Rabatt bekommst, warum fragst du dann im Quatsch Thread nach?


----------



## Xylezz (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Madz hat es ihm bestimmt in der Zwischenzeit per PN geflüstert


----------



## computertod (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht nur ihm^^


----------



## Gast1663794603 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @bensch wenn du weist das du über Madz 7% Rabatt bekommst, warum fragst du dann im Quatsch Thread nach?



er hat mir auf meinen post eine PN geschrieben mit der rabattaktion...sonst würde ich nicht fragen

lg


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dir ist schon klar das dass keine Rabattaktion in dem Sinne ist?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rabatt ist rabatt...natürlich ist das jetzt keine weihnachtsaktion...aber 7% sind doch nicht schlecht. hat in meinem fall 10€ ausgemacht

lg


----------



## xEbo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute ist mein Revo gekommen aber irgendwie sind da einige Lamellen krumm. Ist das normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann vorkommen bei Radis mit großem Lamellenabstand. Die Lamellen sind hauchdünn.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da braucht man u.U. nur mal unvorsichtig mit der Hand drüber fahren und schon siehts so aus...

Ist wahrscheinlich beim Verpacken passiert.
oder Du warst beim Auspacken ein bisschen grob


----------



## xEbo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Da braucht man u.U. nur mal unvorsichtig mit der Hand drüber fahren und schon siehts so aus...
> 
> Ist wahrscheinlich beim Verpacken passiert.
> oder Du warst beim Auspacken ein bisschen grob



Na der war so in dem Blasenpengplastikzeug drin . So lang er dicht ist rafft mich das jetzt nicht hinweg, dennoch. Ein faler Nachgeschmack bleibt.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin da jetzt kein Maßstab, aber ich persönlich habe noch keine fehlerfreien Radi gesehen.

Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass mein Quad XChanger nahezu perfekt war.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Black Ice Xtreme 2 240 ist so gut wie perfekt.


----------



## Xandrus (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Black Ice SR 1 420 war wirklich perfekt! Für den Preis hab ich das aber auch erwartet ^^


----------



## Madz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verbogene Lamellen kommen/bzw. können bei jedem Radiator vorkommen. Als Mangel würde ich sowas nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xEbo schrieb:


> Na der war so in dem Blasenpengplastikzeug drin . So lang er dicht ist rafft mich das jetzt nicht hinweg, dennoch. Ein faler Nachgeschmack bleibt.


Ein weiter Punkt wäre noch, dass der Radi mit verbogenen Lamellen lauter ist, als einer mit geraden. Kann im Silentbetrieb schon einen Unterschied machen!


----------



## chefmarkus (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abgesehen davon setzt sich doch sowieso jeder hier von uns hin und biegt die verbogenen Dinger wieder in eine möglichst perfekte Position zurück - welch' ein Hobby beim einem Mora


----------



## Acid (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mir eine aquastream xt bestellt nun wollte ich fragen kann ich diese auch mit der seite nach unten montieren?


----------



## drunkendj (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst du. Mfg


----------



## C43Z42 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann prinzipiel alle Teile in allen denkbaren Positionen montieren 
Manchmal is halt ne sau blöde Idee


----------



## RavBam (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da ein problem!
Hab nen I7 920, Asus Rampage 2 Extreme, 1866MHz Corsair Ram,
ich lasse CPU und Ram mit ner wakü kühlen bekomme den CPU aber nicht kalt genug!
Idle 45Grad unter last nach kurzer zeit über 80. Wie bekomme ich ihn Kühler?
Ich hab als Radi nen (EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 360)>Pumpe(Innovatek HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe). Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar tipps geben!?!


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sitzt der Kühler richtig, ist die CPu übertaktet?


----------



## RavBam (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja der sitzt richtig extra nochmal überprüft! ne noch garnicht läuft immernoch auf 2,6GHz


----------



## Madz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prüf mal die Planung des Kühler und der CPU.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch drehen die Lüfter? Wie warm ist die Luft die der Radi abbekommt? Wie warm ist das Wasser? Welchen CPU Kühler hast du?


----------



## xEbo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs,

ich suche grad nach einer guten Lösung für meine MB-Kühlung (R2E). Daher hab ich einige Fragen:

1. Anfi-tec Fuzionblock01 -> Für 40 € eine preislich sehr interessante Lösung!
2. Anfi-tec PWM0013/0014+ucd classic/sb -> ~160€; meiner laienhaften Einschätzung nach gibt das eine bessere Kühlleistung da ich keine Heatpipes verwenden muss.
3. MIPS Kühler Set mit NB/SB Komplettkühler -> ~140€; Steht wahrscheinlich in direkter Konkurrenz zu 2.) ist 20€ "günstiger", hat leider nicht den modularen Aufbau.

Ich brauch echt nen Tipp der Gold wert ist! Der MIPS fullcover sieht einfach genial aus, ich brauch nicht so viele Tüllen, weniger Schlauch, somit bleibt das Case halt noch etwas aufgeräumter. Leider ist der für nichts anderes als das R2E zu gebrauchen. Daher brauch ich wirklich eine Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## nemetona (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@xEbo,
wenn es etwas exclusiveres sein darf, dann schau mal im Blog von Klutten, für das R2E hatten die beiden schon mal Kühler designt.


----------



## Madz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Zweiten würde ich nehmen, weil man die UCDS auf dem nächsten Board nochmal verwenden kann.


----------



## xEbo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann mach ich das mal. Ist zwar teurer aber dafür spar ich hoffentlich paar Euro beim nächsten Boardkauf (der noch einiges hin ist hoffe ich). 

Kann mal jemand sein bei AQT gekauftes Shoggy Sandwich ausmessen? BxH bräucht icht. Im Shop ist es mit 9x9cm angegeben. Sieht mir aber irgendwie Rechteckig aus


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meins ist 9x9 cm.


----------



## xEbo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also meins ist 9x9 cm.



Danke. Kann ich den Dremel also getrost auspacken!


----------



## wuffi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 
meine Pumpe Marke Laing DDC 1T ist mir zu laut. Ist es möglich, an den Stromanschluss einen regelbaren Widerstand einzusetzen, um die Leistung zu senken?


----------



## Elzoco (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, geht, aber es sollte ein Hochleistungswiderstand sein.


----------



## C43Z42 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Se also ma ne Frag an euch:
Wie viel Liter Kühlflüßigkeit/Gertiggemisch brauch ich für eine komplette Wakü "mit allem" XD
ok is blöd formuliert stehst beim Döner-Mann: "Einmal Wakü mit allem, bitte" rofl also was ich mein wakü mit:
-CPU
-GPU
-RAM
-MOBO
-Pumpe
-AGB
-3 Radiatoren ( 3*120; 2*80; 1*120)
(-Netzteil eher ned ...)

Und 2te FRAGE wie viel bringen mir die kleinen Radis an Temperaturvorteil im Vergleich fazu wenn ich nur den Tripple nehmen würde?


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst etwa 1 bis 1,5L Flüssigkeit.
Nimm aber kein Fertiggemisch - die sind nur unnötig teuer.


----------



## C43Z42 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa mei Opa hat mir ne CPU-only Wakü zu Weihnachten geschenkt und ich hab jetzt vor die ende Jnuar zum Geburtstag zu erweitern ;oP und da war scho 1L fertig gemisch dabei un ich hatte jetzt ned vor des zu mischen ;oP


----------



## Xylezz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Definiere Wasserkühlung ^^ Was für eine hat er dir geschenkt?


----------



## Topas93 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm glaubt ihr das ein tripple slim radi mit ner graka a la 200w und nem i7 860 fertig werden kann ohne besonders laut zu werden^^?


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so wieder mal eine kleine frage zwischendurch von mir
ist das schlimm,wenn die pumpe in der Luft hängt???
also die wird fast nur vom Schlauch gehalten.unten stößt sie etwas auf den Boden,allerdings nur mit einer Ecke.
Achja und ist das schlimm,wenn die so schräg hängt?


----------



## speedstar (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da heute große Frage/antwort-Stunde:

Gibt es einen Standfuß für einen Evo 1080?! Beim Mora bauen muss man sich ihn ja selber bauen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Digger (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannste dir doch auch selber bauen


----------



## speedstar (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ja, da ich mein Lain Li A06B aufgebe und mir was Einfacheres gegönnt habe, könnte ich ja den Evo extern aufstellen. Wenn nicht verkaufe ich ihn. Digger brauchst du noch einen?


----------



## Digger (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einfacher als nen a06 ? *hihi*

wie wärs mir nem a05 

öhm also ich würd einfach iwelche winkel nehmen und in die evo-verkleidung zwei (oder mehr) löcher bohren.

bei mora ist das glaub ich auch nicht anders


----------



## speedstar (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich jetzt ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen gesammelt habe und sich irgendwann mal die Vernunft durchsetzt, war der Evo vielleicht übertrieben. Im neuen Case wird alles dezenter... ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Elzoco (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@MetallSimon
Sollte kein Problem sein, sieht aber sehr ungesund aus.


----------



## steinschock (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Topas93

Das reicht aus,
 der i7 8xx ist nicht so Hitzig.
Pro Komponente 1x 120 + 1x 120 für die Ruhe.

Die neuen 420er 3 x 140 Slim würde ich aber vorziehen wenn es passt.


----------



## Topas93 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm nun ja ich hoffe es mal da ich mit dem gedanken spiele meine nächste graka mit wasser zu kühlen^^.


----------



## Madz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 3*140er reicht sicher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Topas93 schrieb:


> Hm glaubt ihr das ein tripple slim radi mit ner graka a la 200w und nem i7 860 fertig werden kann ohne besonders laut zu werden^^?



Hängt davon ab, was du als "besonders laut" bezeichnest.
Es wird auf alle Fälle deutlich leiser sein, als ne Graka-Luftkühler - aber "unhörbar" dürften es wohl die wenigsten nennen.



MetallSimon schrieb:


> so wieder mal eine kleine frage zwischendurch von mir
> ist das schlimm,wenn die pumpe in der Luft hängt???
> also die wird fast nur vom Schlauch gehalten.unten stößt sie etwas auf den Boden,allerdings nur mit einer Ecke.



Wenn du die Anschlüsse ordentlich zugedreht hast, sollten die das eigentlich halten.



> Achja und ist das schlimm,wenn die so schräg hängt?



Im Zweifelsfall: Frag Inno.
Eheim erlaubt offiziell nur "Auslass nach oben".
Aquacomputer verbaut die gleiche Technik auch mit Anschluss nach unten in Fertiggehäusen.
Ab und zu sieht man jemanden, der sie hochkant stellt.
Probleme sind mir noch keine zu ohren gekommen - aber schräg ist definitiv neu. Ich bin auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt  . Prinzipiell würde ich jedenfalls nur vor untem liegenden Einlass abraten - alles andere  (Vom Aufbau des Lagers her würde ich sagen: Achse senkrecht ist am problematischsten)



speedstar schrieb:


> Da heute große Frage/antwort-Stunde:
> 
> Gibt es einen Standfuß für einen Evo 1080?! Beim Mora bauen muss man sich ihn ja selber bauen.



Afaik gibt es keinen.


----------



## C43Z42 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Definiere Wasserkühlung ^^ Was für eine hat er dir geschenkt?



warum den?
könnte die einzelnene komponenten poasten (aber nimmer heut ;oP)
aber is ja eig wayne ich glaub mal ned des bei den eizelnen CPU-Blocks so imense gößenunterschiede herschen des sich des alzu stark auswirkt ich kauf einfach nochmal einen liter von dem zeug und dann sollt des doch passen oder?


----------



## Madz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liste doch bitte mal die Einzelteile auf. 


In eine normale Wakü gehen übrigens 750ml-1,5l.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> warum den?



Weil wir Dir nur so helfen können.
Oder sind die Komponenten ein Geheimnis? 



C43Z42 schrieb:


> aber is ja eig wayne ich glaub mal ned des bei den eizelnen CPU-Blocks so imense gößenunterschiede herschen des sich des alzu stark auswirkt



Wayne ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.
Da gibt es riesige Unterschiede.
WaKü ist nicht gleich WaKü 

Ist ähnlich wie bei Lüftkühlern.

Und eine Bitte: Bitte verwende doch Satzzeichen - dann liest es sich viel leichter.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Weil wir Dir nur so helfen können.
> Oder sind die Komponenten ein Geheimnis?
> 
> Und eine Bitte: Bitte verwende doch Satzzeichen - dann liest es sich viel leichter.



Groß- / Kleinschreibung hilft auch sehr......


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, wir können wir dann besser helfen. Außerdem habe ich die Befürchtung es ist ein Komplettset von einem Hersteller der mit T beginnt, falls ja wäre renovieren wichtiger als erweitern ^^

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diesen Herstellernamen möchte ich hier bitte nicht lesen.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen habe ich ihn nicht ausgeschrieben


----------



## Sonic51 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

ich bin grad dabei mir meine erste WaKü zusammen zu bauen und wollte mal fragen ob es sich eigentlich lohnt auch für die GraKa nen WaKühler zu kaufen oder ob es nur was für leute mit zu dickem Portemonae ist...?


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sinn einer WaKü ist eine effiziente und vor allem leise Kühlung zu haben.

Wenn Du die GraKa nicht mit in den Kreislauf einbindest, lärmt deren Lüfter nach wie vor und Du hast das "System" torpediert.

Ich würde dir 80 Tacken auf jeden Fall noch drauf legen.

Nur so wird Dein System wirklich leise...


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dito!


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

@Sonic51: solange Du nicht beim Aufschrauben des Kühlers die Graka schrottest (Hatte da nicht jemand drei oder vier Stück zerlegt....), solltest Du es doch tun.
Oder eben - so wie ich es vor habe - gleich 'ne fertige, wassergekühlte Graka kaufen.

Die ganze Wakü kommt Dich schon einige hundert €, da kommt es auf die 80 oder so auch nicht mehr an.
Zumal: die meisten Teile einer Wakü sind eine Langzeitanschaffung.
Jedoch gilt dies (natürlich - wie sollte es auch anders sein?) ausgerechnet nicht für die Graka-Kühler: beim Wechsel auf eine andere Graka ist meist auch der Kühler zu tauschen, da die Bauteile auf der neuen Graka(Generation) anders angeordnet sind und somit der (Komplett-)Kühler nicht mehr passt.

Alternative: ein Kühler, der nur die GPU kühlt - den kannste meist auf die nächste Graka 'verpflanzen'.
Problem dabei: die Spawas auf der Graka werden vom nur-GPU-Kühler nicht gekühlt, brauchen aber dringend Kühlung, sonst qualmts.

Ich würde - wenn nicht schon vorhanden - eine möglichst hochwertige Graka (gleich mit installierten Wasserkühler) kaufen, damit ich eine Weile keine neue brauche.

Ansonsten kann ich den anderen nur zustimmen.
Du hast vier 'Krachmacher' im Rechner:


*Gehäuselüfter:* Sollte man beibehalten und ggf. durch leisere Modell ersetzen.
Wenn Du CPU und Graka mit Wasser kühlst, wird es im Gehäuse eh nicht mehr ganz so warm, so dass weniger Lüfter und geringerer Luftzug ausreichen.
Ganz ohne Gehäuselüfter solltest DU aber nicht arbeite, da auch andere Bauteile (Hdd's, Teile auf dem Mainboard, DVD-Brenner) auf eine gewisse Kühlung angewiesen sind, die ihnen die Gehäuselüfter bringen (sollen).
*Hdd's:* die sind oft unterschätzt und bei mir derzeit das lauteste.
Dämmung und Entkopplung sind hier die Zauberworte.
*CPU- und Mainboardlüfter:* klar, die CPU produziert 'ne Menge Wärme - auf den cm² bezogen wird da jede Herdplatte neidisch!
Sehr laut sind auch die evtl. noch vorhandenen - kleinen - Lüfter für Northbridge, Ram oder so.
Gerade hier ist eine Wakü sinnvoll.
*Grafikkarte:* die rechnet mehr und schneller, als die CPU - da werden Herdplatten nicht mehr neidisch, sondern nur noch blass.
Was auf der Graka noch sehr warm wird, sind die Spawas und Speicherbausteine - diese also beim Kühlen mit Wasser nicht vergessen.
Da gibt es vier Möglichkeiten - die ich aber nicht selbst ausprobiert habe:
*Komplettkühler:* eigentlich die Beste Variante: der Kühler kühlt alle relevanten Bauteile, auch G-Ram und Spawas.
Aber: er ist der Teuerste, lässt sich nicht auf eine andere Graka weiter verwenden und ist in der Montage aufwändig und - sagen wir - ein wenig gefährlich.
Sind aber auch recht teuer.
*Nur GPU-Kühler:* die sind preiswerter und lassen sich evtl.  auf der nächsten Graka weiter verwenden.
Jedoch: die anderen Bauteile (G-Ram, Spawas) müssen extra gekühlt werden; oft liegen dafür aufklebbare, passive Kühlkörper bei. Ob diese jedoch reichen, lassen wir mal im Raume stehen.
Diese Kühler sind zwar billiger, bringen aber auch mehr Arbeit mit.
Und ob dabei die Kühlung der Spawas ausreichend ist, lassen wir mal offen.
Die Spawas dürfen aber auf keinem Fall vernachlässigt werden, sind sie hin!
*Nur GPU-Kühler und Selbstbau:* man kann natürlich auch einen nur-GPU-Kühler nehmen und die anderen Bauteile mit 'umgestrickten' Northbridge- oder Spawa-Kühlern kühlen.
Erfordert evtl. etwas handwerkliches Geschick und vielleicht auf Werkzeug/Maschinen, die nicht jeder greifbar hat.
*die beste Lösung:* LA-Kühler.
Die findest Du hier.
Ich habe zwar noch keinen, aber das kommt sicher!
 
Hoffe, ich konnte Dir da einen Schritt weiter helfen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## chefmarkus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach den Lochabständen bei 140er Lüftern.
Ich Plane eventuell den Umbau von 120er Radi auf 140er Radi und müsste dafür neue Löcher setzen. Da ich aber noch keine 140 Lüfter habe bin ich auf Fremdhilfe angewiesen. 
Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand die Maße parat hat oder 'nen Link dafür im Netz...


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ chefmarkus

Ein kleiner tipp : es gibt auch ein paar 140er luefter die 120er montageloecher habe wie dieser hier link, dann brauchst keine neue loecher bohren, ob die dann auch aufs radi ohne basteln passen ist eine andere frage...


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lochabstand sind genau 13 cm - links außen bis rechts außen (jeweils der Lochrand)
(Lochmitte -> Lochmitte -> ziemlich genau 12,4cm)

mfG


----------



## chefmarkus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, herzlichen Dank für die Info!
Das mit den zweierlei Montagelöcher hatte ich schon mal irgendwo gehört und auch dauernd über Googlesuche geliefert bekommen. Aber wenn ich schon den Wechsel auf 140er Radis plane dann eben auch mit den 140er Lüftern.
Dann die nächste Frage: 
Welche Pumpe schafft das hier?

2 x 560er Radiator 
2 x 5870 EK-Wasserkühler
1 x Silentstar Dual HDD-Kühler
1 x HK 3.0
1 x EK RE2 Komplett (Chipsatz+Mosfet)
Schlauch und Anschlüsse in 13/10

oder Gegenfrage: reicht eine Laing DDC 1 Plus?
Bitte nicht über Sinn / Unsinn der Zusammenstellung bzw. meinen damit verbundenen finanziellen Untergang  diskutieren. Allerdings höre ich mir gerne Anregungen und Verbesserungen an...


----------



## Elzoco (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Laing/Aquastream reicht da.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch mal lieber 16/10 oder 11/8, du wirst enge Biegeradien legen müssen für Spawa/NB/SB usw...mit 13/10er bräuchtest du verdammt viele Winkel welche den Durchfluss ungemein bremsen würden

MfG Xy


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Statt 2x 560 entweder 1x 560 oder 1x mo-ra + 9 Lüfter oder 2x Revo's

*EDIT:* Eine Laing DDc-1T oder AS XT reichen vollkommen.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat doch extra gesagt nicht darüber streiten das er übertreibt^^ Ich glaub das weiß er


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Hier diskutiert (noch) keiner. 
2. 





> Allerdings höre ich mir gerne Anregungen und Verbesserungen an...


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chefmarkus schrieb:


> Bitte nicht über Sinn / Unsinn der Zusammenstellung bzw. meinen damit verbundenen finanziellen Untergang  diskutieren.



Naja das kann man auch so auslegen


----------



## chefmarkus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, also das Gehäuse möchte ich eben extra für 2 x 560er bauen, zum internen verlegen. Der Mora gefällt mir nicht wirklich und lässt sich eben nur schwer intern verbauen. Das die (Kühl-) Dimensionen (auch finanziell) bei dem Projekt etwas gaga sind lässt sich ja nicht abstreiten, aber wie heisst es so schön: Wir sind hier doch ein Extremeforum. Und wenn die laing passt ist es gut, denn die habe ich ja schon: also 'ne Mark fuffzig gespart


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest aber auch gleich RICHTIG übertreiben und Tripple-Laing nutzen


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder bei Lukü bleiben.


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Liste doch bitte mal die Einzelteile auf.
> 
> 
> In eine normale Wakü gehen übrigens 750ml-1,5l.



normal=was? 

also des hätt ich gern no zum bday:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

inklusive dem Enzotech Water Block und darunter des sach hab ich schon für alles drüber gern verbesserungs vorschläge ;o)

Eigentliche Frage war wie viel Liter die Wakü fassen wird?!


----------



## Elzoco (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

< 2l.


----------



## chefmarkus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas:

äh, also, mit "bei Luftkühlung BLEIBEN" würde ich mir echt schwer tun - da müßte ich ja alles neu kaufen und meine komplette Wakü verkaufen 

@Xylezz:
..die Verschlauchung ist mit den 13/10 ganz ok, bisher habe ich damit keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Die Pumpe sollte eig auch reichen oder?


----------



## chefmarkus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achte bei deinem Enzotech darauf das es die Vollkupferversion ist und nicht die mit dem Plastikoberteil,. da reisst extrem schnell das Gewinde und dann ist die sauerei groß. Desweiteren bezweifle ich das der 160er Radi noch irgendetwas bringt in Zusammenarbeit mit dem 360er...


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> Die Pumpe sollte eig auch reichen oder?



Bei der Pumpe wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie anläuft, da Du doch viele Komponenten und Radis hast. Da würde ich dann doch lieber eine Laing oder Aquasteam XT nehmen! Auf die 20-30 Euro kommt es dann auch nicht mehr drauf an!


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chefmarkus schrieb:


> Desweiteren bezweifle ich das der 160er Radi noch irgendetwas bringt in Zusammenarbeit mit dem 360er...





DaxTrose schrieb:


> Bei der Pumpe wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie anläuft,



=> statt zusätzlichem dritten radi no ne pumpe?


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst Du Deine WaKü jetzt erweitern oder eine neue zusammen stellen?

Denn die wichtigen Fragen scheinen bislang unbeantwortet...


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und ehm...lass die Finger von Innovatek


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa hab scho eine CPU only Wakü zu weihnachten bekommen und will erweitern 
der link im warenkorb wäre endprodukt ... 

Sprich: 360erRadi Pumpe AGB und CPUblock hab ich schon und den rest will ich mir noch holen...

kk warum nich inovatek? mir taugt der GPUkühler aber so vom aus sehn Damn -.-


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier kannst Du erst dann von Fehlkäufen abgehalten werden, wenn wir wissen, was Du schon hast und was Du kühlen willst.

Sonst ist jede Antwort auf Deine Fragen absolut ziel- und sinnlos


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche GRafikkarte willst du mit dem Teil kühlen? Sry falls du es schonmal geschrieben hattest ^^


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> joa hab scho eine CPU only Wakü zu weihnachten bekommen und will erweitern
> der link im warenkorb wäre endprodukt ...
> 
> Sprich: 360erRadi Pumpe AGB und CPUblock hab ich schon und den rest will ich mir noch holen...



Also des wil ich mir noch holen...


des is es am ende dann (also mit dem wo ich schon hab...)

sorry hab mich evt blöd ausgedrückt...

Graka.: Geforce9800GT (Axle3D, 1GB VRAM)
Mobo.: Asus M3n72-D


----------



## Gast1663794603 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für was so viel radis??? ist unnötige geldverschwendung
und nimm die vorschläge an...die pros^^ wissen was gut ist und was nicht
und nimm noiseblocker und keine billigkacke...
nur ein vorschlag von mir


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa kk dacht mir halt des ich son kleineren Radi noch dazwischen schalten kann... weiss ja ned wie viel des bringt des wegen wende ich mich ja hier an die User weil ich halt noch nie na Wakü hatte und ungefähr gar kein Plan hab XD 
?! hab ich irgendwie zu verstehen gegeben dass ich keine Radschläge annehme? werde mich mit allen beschäftigen ... (mir wurde auch schon per PN ne stärkere Pumpe angeboten, die taugt schon oder? bräucht aber wieder einen neuen AgB XD)

Lüfter? sind schon gekauft... werd jetzt mal die nehmen und mir des mal anhören XD ich mein die sind ja verhältnismäßig leicht zu wechseln XD


----------



## Gast1663794603 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok
das innozeugs funktioniert sicher auch, ABER es ist beiweitem nicht so gut als andere Hersteller. (verteidigen bringt nichts ist trotzdem schlecht^^)
1 Magicool 360 Slim reicht aus...dein pc ist kein schlimmer Hitzkopf


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke also scho mal aktualisiert

was fürn GPUKühler würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen (Axel3D Geforce 9800GT 1GB)?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> ok danke also scho mal aktualisiert
> 
> was fürn GPUKühler würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen (Axel3D Geforce 9800GT 1GB)?



ehrlich gesagt würde ich an deiner stelle das geld sparen und erstmal eine neue graka kaufen...(ist auch schon wieder veraltet)
deine grakamarke hab ich noch nie gehört....dein set sieht schonmal ein bisschen besser aus


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

empfinde ich persönlcih nicht als notwendig da in meinem PC momentan die CPU limitiert (AMD athlon 64 X2 3800+ @2,7GHz *peinlich ich weiss XD*) des teil soll erstmal einem AMD Phenom II Platz machen (entweder 955 oder 965) und dann schau ich weiter ;oP
mmh und zum zocken reicht die Graka locker XD (hab nur 19 Zoll Monitor XD) und hab jetzt als Schüler auch ned des Geld es da immer der geilste HighEndPc wo es überhaupt gibt dasteht 

die Graka ist eig nur JustfoFun weil die mich weihnachten alle (freunde verwandte) schon wegen geschenken belagert haben da hab ich mir halt des zusammen gesponnen XD


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Alphacool HF 38 Missouri PCGH - Edition Alphacool Alphacool HF 38 Missouri PCGH - Edition 11093
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK-VGA Supreme - Acetal EK-VGA Supreme - Acetal 11084

Aber denke auch das eine neue Grafikkarte sinnvoller wäre als eine veraltete noch unter Wasser zu setzen (ist ja aber deine Entscheidung^^)

Und ja, Lüfter Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kk denek werde die PCGH edition von dem einem Kühler nehmen danke :o)

mhm versuche eig des so universell aufzubauen wie möglich des ich wenn ich mir mal ne neue Graka oder so hole ned wieder wechseln will... (wird wenn dann eh wieder ne "SecondSeason-Karte" da ich von meim taschen gelcd ned mehr als 150-180€ opfern will außer mir schenkts halt wieder iwer XD)

ok und wie würde es wegen vielseitig einsetzbaren rams auschauen?

(wenn ich euch nerve einfach schimpfen ;oP sorry)


----------



## Gast1663794603 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei so einem steinalten pc macht es noch weniger sinn...du hättest dir lieber einen neuen rechner kaufen sollen...
ist aber deine entscheidung gewesen bei der es zu spät ist

lass die gpu kühlung sein...das bringt nichts

(bitte schreib mal etwas "lesbarer")



> ok und wie würde es wegen vielseitig einsetzbaren rams auschauen?



was meinst du damit?


----------



## C43Z42 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok sorry wollt mir am Laptop schon aml wieder diese Firefoxaddon Wörterbuch holen aber hat gebockt bei der Installation gebockt -.-

also mir gehts eig ned so sehr darum des es des jetzt wircklich bringt als mehr darum des es geil aus
schaut und ich Spass am rumbasteln hab  ;oP
und die Wakü wird eh erst insalliert wenn die neue CPU da ist...


----------



## Burak_50 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel bringt eigentlich so ein Shroudrahmen ? Gibt's da irgendwelche Tests zu ?


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur 1-2°, maximal.


----------



## scamps (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Wie viel bringt eigentlich so ein Shroudrahmen ? Gibt's da irgendwelche Tests zu ?


 
Quelle: s. Grafik

Bei anderen Lüfterdrehzahlen kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen ...


----------



## McZonk (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre mal ein interessantes Thema, dem man einen Beitrag/Artikel widmen könnte. Gleich mal notieren .


----------



## speedstar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist aber interessant, wenn man keine riesige Radifläche hat! *notier*


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich könnte das mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren mit meinem Mo-Ra 2 Pro und Shroudrahmen 

Mal sehen wann ich die Zeit dazu finde...


----------



## speedstar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das grenzt an Größenwahn...


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso? Der Shroudrahmen ist doch schon da


----------



## speedstar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ja ich weiß, es soll Leute geben, die kämpfen um jedes Grad bei nem Tripleradi...


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mo-Ra 2 Pro... Tripple Radi? 

Egal was Du nimmst... nimm weniger davon!


----------



## speedstar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich meine mich, zu mindest in der Zukunft wird es so sein.


----------



## steinschock (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Shroud bringt nur was wenn er saugend montiert wird.
Da die Drehzahl idR zu gering ist um ein Überdruck zu erzeugen.
Ansonsten sieht es dann so aus.


----------



## ole88 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich brauch auch staubfilter^^ bei katznharren siehts echt krass aus nach ner weile


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Diesen Herstellernamen möchte ich hier bitte nicht lesen.



Wenns der nicht ist, dann wirds der mit dem kleinen k am Ende...



Sonic51 schrieb:


> ich bin grad dabei mir meine erste WaKü zusammen zu bauen und wollte mal fragen ob es sich eigentlich lohnt auch für die GraKa nen WaKühler zu kaufen oder ob es nur was für leute mit zu dickem Portemonae ist...?



Man kriegt heutzutage eher die CPU denn die Grafikkarte ohne Wakü kalt gestellt.



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Bei der Pumpe wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie anläuft, da Du doch viele Komponenten und Radis hast. Da würde ich dann doch lieber eine Laing oder Aquasteam XT nehmen! Auf die 20-30 Euro kommt es dann auch nicht mehr drauf an!



Hallo?
Erstmal ist es ziemlich egal, wieviel man im Kreislauf hat, eine Kreiselpumpe läuft sogar bei abgeklemmten Schlauch an, und dann enthält seine Zusammenstellung außer der hohen Anzahl von Radiatoren auch nichts, was nicht in jedem anderen Kreislauf zu finden wäre. Natürlich kann man da eine Eheim600 verwenden.
Stattdessen könnte man vielleicht mal (neben dem Inno-nicht-kühler) vom dual-80mm Radiator (nicht stärker als single 120, aber lauter) und dem Wasserzusatz (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte da einige Ablagerungen?) abraten.

Vor allem aber: Wir haben ein komplettes Unterforum für Kaufberatung, damit das hier übersichtlich bleibt. Wie wärs mit einem extra Thread?


----------



## bundymania (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier läuft gerade ne Aktion in dem US Forum, ihr müsst einfach nur nen paar Wakübilder posten und könnt nen PC Spiel abgreifen. Alles weitere steht im Startposting - läuft noch knapp 2 Stunden

OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery - Page 112 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Mal 'ne kurze Frage: wie viel macht es aus, wenn ich bein Heatkiller 3 die Anschlüsse vertausche?

Könnte sein, dass es bei mir Verschlauchungstechnisch erheblich einfacher ist, wenn ich den Ausgang von Heatkiller in der Mitte - ist ja der dezidierte Eingang - habe.

Grüße 

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit würdest du die Düsenplatte umgehen und somit maximal noch die Leistung eines Zern PQ+ erreichen.
-> lass es sein


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Alles klar: Frage beantwortet!
Denn lass' ich mir was anderes einfallen - wofür hat man denn dieses Wabbelzeug zwischen den Ohren!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## chefmarkus (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wabbelzeug? Dichtet bei mir hervorragend zwischen den Ohren ab - kein Lüftzug mehr  !
Frage: bis auf wieviel Milimeter Abstand kann man Aluminium lasern? Sprich z.B. ein sehr feines Lüftergitter direkt in die Caseseite reinlasern, heisst: sagen wir mal 2mm Rille, dann 2mm Alu und so weiter... 
ich vermute ja das fräsen generell besser ist weil keine extrem hohen Temps entstehen. Leider steht mir nur Laser zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Denn lass' ich mir was anderes einfallen - wofür hat man denn dieses Wabbelzeug zwischen den Ohren!



Kannst Du den Kühler nicht einfach um 90° drehen?
Oder wird die Verschlauchung dadurch nicht geschickter?


----------



## C43Z42 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles geil wo PCGH drauf steht?
Kurz welcher kühler ist besser?
Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 oder Alphacool Alphacool HF 38 Missouri PCGH - Edition

Habe momentan eine GF9800GT(1Gb) (bitte keine Kommentare dass Wakü bei dem Teil unnötig/sinnlos ististXD)
Will aber auf Fermi oder GTX285 umsteigen und der Aufsatz sollte Kompatibel sein!
Was würdet ihr mir raten? Evt ein ganz anderes Modell?


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



Nucleus schrieb:


> Kannst Du den Kühler nicht einfach um 90° drehen?
> Oder wird die Verschlauchung dadurch nicht geschickter?


Das hilft leider auch nicht: der Biegereadius wird zu klein - weniger als 8,5cm Abstand geht nicht.

Habe aber was in Planung - siehe mein TB.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xylezz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ehm ja, einen Komplettkühler für deine neue Grafikkarte dann, die Spannungswandler von High-End Karten werden gerne etwas heiß deswegen sind GPU-Only Kühler nicht mehr soooo das wahre (für deine jetzige würde es reichen aber halt für deine neue dann nicht mehr)

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf den Zern! Reicht aus und hat einen akzeptablen Preis.


Eine GTX 285 oder Fermi *muss* man mit einem voll abdeckenden Kühler beglücken, sonst brutzeln dir diverse kleine Chips und die Spannungswandler weg.


----------



## C43Z42 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kk thx scho mal 

würd auch nicht viel bringen wenn ich mir so kleine PassivKühler aufn Vram und Spannungswandler klebe?


----------



## Madz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, kannst du nicht.

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/23469_2.jpg


Der Chip links neben der GPU muss auch gekühlt werden.


----------



## C43Z42 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok sorry Epic Fail meinerseits


----------



## Xylezz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, Epic Fail wäre es gewesen wenn du es gemacht hättest und dann hier gemeckert hättest das WaKüs ******** sind


----------



## C43Z42 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kk  nice dann halt nur Fail + bisal Spam


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du nicht.
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/23469_2.jpg
> 
> ...



Der NvIO setzt nicht soviel Strom um. Wenn du es schaffst, die Spannungswandler bei Laune zu halten, dann findet sich für den auch eine Lösung.


----------



## wuffi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich hab schon oft gelesen, dass der AGB direkt vor der Pumpe sitzen soll. Was für ein Nachteil hat es, wenn ich da einen Radi dazwischen montiere?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Befüllen wird sehr, sehr schwer, weil die Pumpe nicht selbstansaugend ist und dadurch kein Wasser ziehen kann.


----------



## chefmarkus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte mich an einem Gehäusebau üben der einen 560er Radi intern erhalten soll. Nun war ich eigentlich soweit die einzelnen Lüfterlöcher rund auszuschneiden und mit den klassischen runden Lüftergittern auszustatten. Jetzt habe ich aber bei Caseking eine Radiatorblende für den 560er gesehen, habe aber meine Zweifel das das Teil gut hält auf einer Länge von 62cm und nur 4 Schrauben zur Befestigung am Gehäuse. Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Einbaublenden » Bitspower Mesh RADGARD 560 Aluminium - black

Hält das und ist das Teil gut oder ist die Optik mit den runden Einzelausschnitten besser?

Desweiteren bin ich hiermit auch noch nicht weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-544.html#post1509447


----------



## wuffi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Das Befüllen wird sehr, sehr schwer, weil die Pumpe nicht selbstansaugend ist und dadurch kein Wasser ziehen kann.




Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber wenn ich an der anderen Seite einen Unterdruck durch ansaugen erstelle, müsst ich doch das das Wasser bis zur Pumpe saugen können und dann müsste es wie gewohnt gehen. Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist schon korrekt, aber eben sehr umständlich und nervend. Bisher hatte ich solch eine Konstruktion einmal und würde es mir nicht noch ein weiteres Mal antun.


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hält das und ist das Teil gut oder ist die Optik mit den runden Einzelausschnitten besser?


Warum sollte die nicht halten? - du hast doch noch die 16 Schrauben, an denen du letztendes den Radi hängst -> da dieser sicher nicht in der Luft hängen soll, sondern auch Kontakt zum Gehäuse haben wird hast du somit 20 Schrauben um die Blende (und den Radiator) zu befestigen 

mfG


----------



## chefmarkus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radi sollte eigentlich nicht auf dem Boden direkt aufliegen um eventuelle Vibrationen zu vermeiden. Ich hatte an 1 cm dicke Moosgummistücke zum aufliegen gedacht. Aber die meiste Haltekraft wird ja eben nur von den 4 Schrauben getragen. Was meinst du zur jeweiligen Optik?


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich weiß, dass "AlterKadaver" so eine Blende für einen DualRadi verwendet hat und dementsprechend auch die Ausschnitte gemacht hat - mir gefällt's.

Was den Moosgummi angeht, ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem - nimmst du zur Befestigung des Radiators einfach dementsprechend längere Schrauben und du kannst den Radi normal stabilisieren, ohne dass er direkt aufliegt.


mfG


----------



## chefmarkus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so ne Blende ist mir schon bekannt, ich hatte das auch schon mit nem 360 auf dem casedeckel und fand die optik ok. primär gings mir eben um die länge, wie gesagt satte 62cm! runde ausschnitte sind halt "brachialer".
Dann kann's langsam losgehen mit dem Casebau!


----------



## wuffi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie entferne ich Passivkühlkörper ohne Schaden an der Hardware zu machen?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sie angeschraubt sind, Schrauben entfernen und einfach abnehmen.
Kann aber sein dass sie durch das Wärmeleitpad/paste etwas kleben, also ruhig etwas mehr kraft aufwenden. 

Kann aber auch sein dass die mit solchen selbstklebenden Pads festgemacht sind, die können mitunter sehr hartnäckig sein...


----------



## Burak_50 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist von diesem Luftzug Konzept zu halten ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 3 kleinen Pfeile im unteren Bereich werden am Ende 3 92mm Lüfter sein, die die Luft zur Seite, d.h. aus der Seitenwand, rauspusten werden.


----------



## wuffi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sind selbstklebende Pads und die halten leider sehr gut.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Burak

Davon abhängig was Du im Kreislauf haben willst, denke ich, dass Du Gefahr läufst einen Wärmestau zu verursachen...


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es eigentlich egal, ob vor der Pumpe oder nach der Pumpe der Radiator kommt?


----------



## Nucleus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, ist es nicht.

Vor der Pumpe sollte der AGB sein - irgendwo darüber.

Ansonsten hast Du Probleme beim Befüllen.


----------



## Burak_50 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich egal, ob vor der Pumpe oder nach der Pumpe der Radiator kommt?




Wie kann in einem Kreislauf etwas "vor" oder "nach" der Pumpe kommen ? 

Das einzige worauf du in einem Kreislauf achten solltest, ist, dass AGB Ausgang mit Pumpen Eingang direkt verbunden ist, der Rest ist egal.

@ Nucleus

Bis auf den RAM wird alles mit Wasser gekühlt und wo denkst du, könnte ein Stau entstehen ?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Burak

Die Luft sollte ihren normalen, thermischen Weg gehen, also nach oben.


----------



## Burak_50 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> @ Burak
> 
> Die Luft sollte ihren normalen, thermischen Weg gehen, also nach oben.




Ich weiss, dass die Physik da etwas anderes sagt, aber mMn, auch wenn ich jetzt kein Professor der Physik bin, spielt diese in einem 80 cm großen Gehäuse keine große Rolle.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Bis auf den RAM wird alles mit Wasser gekühlt und wo denkst du, könnte ein Stau entstehen ?



Naja, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Hecklüfter der einzige Lüfter (außer dem NT) ist, der warme Luft nach draußen transportiert, kannst Du Dir die Frage selbst beantworten, wenn Du Dir mal Deine Pfeile anschaust.

Ich denke, dass Du Deinen Radi, da warme Luft nach oben steigt, von unten indirekt heizen wirst.

Ich würde, wie Madz schon sagte, die Thermik nutzen, und von unten nach oben blasen lassen.
Der obere Radi würde dann eben die Luft von innen bekommen.


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Physik spielt *im ganzen Universum* eine Rolle, dein Gehäuse bildet dabei keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch die Luft in einem großen Gehäuse erhitzt sich... nur eben langsamer als in einem Kleinen.


----------



## Burak_50 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Physik spielt *im ganzen Universum* eine Rolle, dein Gehäuse bildet dabei keine Ausnahme.




Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... 


Naja, ok überredet.

Dann werde ich es wohl so machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den hinteren Lüfter würde ich aus ziehen lassen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich tät' den Hecklüfter auch nach draußen saugen lassen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Burak_50 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre das dann nicht zu wenig Frischluft für das Gehäuseinnere ?

Ich weiss, dass es wichtiger ist die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse abzuführen als frische ein, aber ein Verhältnis von 4:1 ?


----------



## Nucleus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stichwort: Unterdruck 

Ich würde den auch raus pusten lassen.
Dem Radi wäre das Reinpusten wohl egal, aber den Temps im Gehäuse nicht.


----------



## Speed-E (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stimme mit ein, denn ich würde den hinteren Lüfter auch rauspusten lassen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den Hecklüfter reinblasen lassen, so bekommt der obere Radi wenigstens bischen Frischluft ab.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das einen Unterschied ausmacht.

Da im Obsidian die Luft zwar von unten, aber eher von vorne-unten kommt, wird sie sich wohl nicht so stark erhitzen, ehe sie zum Radi gelangt.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag!

Meine Wasserkühlung besteht aus einem OCZ Hydroflow (Kupfer) und jetzt bald aus einem Innovatek Fass-O-Matic (Aluminium). Reicht normales G48, um der Korrision vorzubeugen?
Nicht dass der Kreislauf durch den korridierenden AGB verdreckt, oder dass sich der AGB gar auflöst...



Ich habe im WaKü-Guide gelesen, dass es auch G30 gibt, was speziell für Aluminiummotoren entwickelt wurde:



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das speziell für Autos mit Aluminiummotoren entwickelte G30 findet im WaKü-Bereich erstaunlicherweise keine Beachtung.



Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Reicht G48 also aus?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Fass-O-Matik hätte ich nicht gekauft. Alu im Kreislauf ist immer eine potentielle Gefahrenquelle.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh...und nu? Ist das jetzt schlimm?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst mit Korrosionsschutz wäre mir die Geschichte zu unsicher.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur habe ich im Guide folgendes gelesen:



			
				Guide schrieb:
			
		

> - Eloxieren:
> Was für metallisches Aluminium gilt, gilt nicht für oxidiertes. Überzieht man das Aluminium in einem elektrochemischen Verfahren mit einer Oxidschicht, ist es in reinem Wasser prinzipiell geschützt. Alle derzeitig erhältlichen Aluminiumkühler sind mit einer Eloxierung versehen. Allerdings gab es auch hier mehrere Fälle, in denen feine Kratzer oder andere Schäden einen Startpunkt für Korrosion boten.
> Das fatale: Aluminium oxidiert eigentlich auch von alleine, bildet dabei in Wasser aber einen gelartigen Übergangszustand. Dieser wird in einer Wasserkühlung weggespült, die Oxidation erst freischwebend vollendet. So entstehen Partikel, die in der Strömung als Schleifmittel wirken und die Eloxierung an anderen Stellen zusätzlich angreifen.




Und der AGB ist *laut Innovatek* eloxiert:



			
				Innovatek Website schrieb:
			
		

> Technische Daten
> 
> * Material: Aluminium - eloxiert






Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Schraubanschlüssen aus? Sind die auch aus Aluminium gefertigt?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber schon durch eindrehen der Anschlüsse, wird die Eloxatschicht beschädigt. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas übervorsichtig, aber in meinem Kreislauf hat ALuminium nichts verloren.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Innovatek behauptet auch, dass ihre neuen Schnellkupplungen deswegen 90 Euro mehr kosten, als die der Konkurrenz, weil die Schläge über 500 g aus Höhe x aushalten.

Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach, egal was inno sagt - mir wäre es auch zu riskant Alu im Kreislauf zu haben.
Denn wenn doch was passiert, was darauf zurückzuführen ist, schaust Du potentiell in die Röhre, denke ich.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm...wei lange würde es denn dauern, bis man etwas von der Korrision "erkennen" kann?


Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Schraubanschlüssen aus? Sind die auch aus Aluminium gefertigt?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, Anschlüsse sind nicht aus Alu.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh gut, ich dachte schon *puh*

Aus was sind die denn gefertigt?


Wie lange würde es denn dauern, bis man etwas von der Korrision "erkennen" kann?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann recht schnell gehen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass das schnell geht 

Ist eine Eheim 1048 lauter als eine 1046?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ist sie. Wenn du die Pumpen nicht gerade, zu einem sehr günstigen Preis, gebraucht bekommen hast, würde ich von einem Neukauf absehen. Es gibt andere, besser montierbare Pumpen. Beispielsweise die XSPC oder Phobya.

Wobei sich die 1046 zigfach bewährt hat, aber leider den Nachteil des 230V Anschlusskabels mitbringt.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab hier eine Eheim 1048 die ich geschenkt bekommen habe  Die werde ich verwenden!

An PC-NT ist doch eine weitere Kaltgerätedose. Wie kommt das, dass die sich einschaltet, wenn ich nur Strom an schalte? Normalerweise müsste die doch starten, wenn ich den PC einschalte oder?
Zumindest ist das bei uns in der Schule so. Oder kann man da was im Bios einstellen?


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm, aus welchem Grund genau der Rechner mit der Steckdose startet, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne ich habe mich etwas schlecht ausgedrückt...


Also ich besitze ein "Max Silent" 400W NT (nicht das gelbe vom Ei, ich weiß -.-).
Hinten befindet sich neben der Kaltgerätebuchse noch eine weitere Kaltgerätebuchse (Weiblich).



			
				ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nun habe ich an meine Pumpe folgende Kabelverlängerung gelötet, sodass ich an der Pumpe den markierten Stecker habe.



			
				google bilder schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Den habe ich dann in die markierte Buchse (1. Bild) gesteckt, und gehofft, dass dann die Pumpe zusammen mit dem Rechner startet. Allerdings startet sie schon, wenn ich die Steckerleiste einschalte.
Die weibliche Buchse am NT ist doch eigentlich dazu gedacht, zum Beispiel den Bildschirm o.ä. zusammen mit dem Rechner zu starten oder? Zumindest ist das bei uns in der Schule so...
Kann man das ändern? Im BIOS oder so?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

so kenne ich das auch: wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, kriege ich an der Buchse Strom, bsp für den Monitor.
So, wie Du es auch vermutet hast.
Eine andere Variante ist mri nicht bekannt - ist aber bei mir schon 'ne Weile her.

Abhilfe könnte im Notfall eine 'Master-Slave-Steckdose' schaffen.
Andere - erheblich preiswertere - Möglichkeit: eine Dreier-Steckdose mit Schalter, daran die Pumpe und eine zweite Steckerleiste.
Erst, wenn Du die erste Dreierdose eingeschaltet hast - und somit die Pumpe läuft - kannst Du den Rechner einschalten.

So 'ne Drierdose mit Schlater kriegste im Baumarkt für weniger als 5€ - das letzte Angebot bei meinem Baumarkt war 1,95€.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Phenom2 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das ist nicht das Problem, so welche habe ich auch hier 
Es wäre halt viel komfortabler, wenn es so ginge wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, aber naja, so ist das eben.


----------



## Xylezz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ICH HASSE DIESE DRECKS EBAY SCRIPTS AAAHHHHH 1 sec vor Schluss wurd ich um 1 € beim Thermochill 120.3 überboten....FUUUUUUUUU, es sollten nach jedem Gebot 10sec raufgepappt werden.......könnte so kalt kotzen


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder schnelles DSL.


----------



## ZeroKelvin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, evtl habt ihr meine frage schon in meinem thread gesehen.

Passt ein 420er Radi unten in ein neues cooler master 690 II advance??, bzw macht es sinn so wie ich mir es vorstelle??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist innen ca. 48,5 cm lang, 420er radis lieben so bei 45-48 cm.

Das ist die idee, der 135mm nt lüfter würde den dritten lüfter ersetzen.

Normalerweise bekommen NT doch auch bis zu 50°C ab und der Radi wird wohl kaum heisser. 
Es würde sich natürlich selbstendig hoch/runterregeln aber das passiert auch nur wenn der Kühler>Wasser>CPU zu heiss/kalt ist.
Es würde also theoretisch nichts negativ beeinflussen.
 Da ein normales nt aber durchschnittlich nur 500rpm macht, werd ich den übergang abdichten.


Ist mein gedankengang logisch, bzw versteht ihr ihn??

@Madz und eig auch alle anderen:
lohnt sich eine 80€ laing statt ner 45€ danger den eher als n besserer radi o.s.??


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

80€ Laing? o_O Die kostet doch nur 54€.


----------



## Digger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ZeroKelvin schrieb:


> lohnt sich eine 80€ laing statt ner 45€ danger den eher als n besserer radi o.s.??


Nein, da dein kreislauf denke ich "normal" groß sein wird (kein riesen radi, kein extrem restriktiver kühler) reicht das kleine ding locker aus.


edit :
@ madz, 
nen vernünftigen deckel braucht man ja auch noch


----------



## ZeroKelvin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sry aber wo gibts die für 54€ und alle anderen komponenten, damit ich nicht schon wieder verand zahlen muss

@ digger:
bringst n anderer deckel, dann muss man halt danach n 90° winkel anschließen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ich würde den Hecklüfter reinblasen lassen, so bekommt der obere Radi wenigstens bischen Frischluft ab.



Ich schließe mich da an.
In nem komplett gewakühten PC gibt es wohl kaum Abwärme, die abgesaugt werden muss. Der Luftstrom eines reinblasenden Lüfters (kegelförmig auf der blasenden Seite) käme zudem den gesamten Komponenten auf der oberen Mainbordhälfte zu gute und zu guterletzt sinkt die Förderleistung von Lüftern, wenn sie gegen einen Druckunterschied ankämpfen müssen - und bei 5 Lüftern, die Luft rausbefördern und nur einem, der welche reinschaufelt, ist mit einem solchen zu rechnen.
Einen Grund, warum man den Lüfter rausblasen lassen sollte, fällt mir dagegen nicht ein. Kein einziger.



Madz schrieb:


> Nein, Anschlüsse sind nicht aus Alu.



Die bunt-eloxierten (z.B. von Inno) sind es sehr wohl.




Phenom2 schrieb:


> Oh gut, ich dachte schon *puh*
> 
> Aus was sind die denn gefertigt?



I.d.R. vernickeltes Messing. (Ob bei den verschiedenen Formen von Vernickelung bzw. Verkupferung bzw. Vergoldung auch direkt auf Messing gearbeitet wird oder noch was dazwischen kommt, weiß ich nicht. Beim Verchromen nimmt man afaik immer Nickel als unterste Schicht)



> Wie lange würde es denn dauern, bis man etwas von der Korrision "erkennen" kann?



Variabel. Es gibt Leute, denen ist ein Innovatek rev.3 innerhalb von wenigen Wochen durchkorrodiert - es gibt andere Leute, die nutzen seit fast einem Jahrzehnt Alu-Komponenten. Korrosionsschutz und (wenn Korrosionsschutz fehlt bzw. wenn er weit außerhalb der Grenzen des Korrosionsschutzes liegt) pH-Wert haben einen großen Einfluss. Um in kurzer Zeit Ergebnisse zu sehen, hilft eine Messerspitze Zitronensäure 
Ich selbst hatte rund 2 Jahre lang einen Alu-Netzteilkühler und zwei Alu-/Cu-Temperatursensoren im Kreislauf, ohne Korrosionsschutz zuzugeben. Wann die Korrosion einsetzte, kann ich nicht sagen (das Wasser wurde nach wenigen Tagen bläuchlich - da vermute ich mal Rückstände im Radiator vom Vorbesitzer, die auch nach x-maligem Spülen nicht weg waren - und wurde es auch später nach wechseln immer wieder. Letzteres führe ich auf blaue Farbepartikel aus der sich auflösenden Eloxierung zurück, denn seitdem das Alu raus ist, bleibt das Wasser relativ klar), aber als ich das Alu nach ~2 Jahren aus dem Kreislauf verbannt habe, hatte der Netzteilkühler an einer Stelle ca. 1,5-2mm Material eingebüßt. Die Temperaturensensoren hatten dicke, harte Ablagerungen am hervorstehenden Temperaturfühler (Cu), da vermute ich aber, dass es Material vom Netzteilkühler war. An den Stellen, die nicht bedeckt sind, ist keine Veränderung der eloxierten Oberfläche zu erkennen. Auch der Netzteilkühler ist, soweit man das duch die Bohrungen sehen kann, zu 90% frei von Korrosion - nur auf der Einlassseite brökelts.




Madz schrieb:


> Wobei sich die 1046 zigfach bewährt hat, aber leider den Nachteil des 230V Anschlusskabels mitbringt.



"Vorteil" heißt das. V-O-R-T-E-I-L. So schwer kann das Wort doch nicht sein 




Phenom2 schrieb:


> An PC-NT ist doch eine weitere Kaltgerätedose. Wie kommt das, dass die sich einschaltet, wenn ich nur Strom an schalte? Normalerweise müsste die doch starten, wenn ich den PC einschalte oder?
> Zumindest ist das bei uns in der Schule so. Oder kann man da was im Bios einstellen?



Im BIOS definitiv nicht - höchstens am Netzteil selbst. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass die Schaltfunktion schlichtweg defekt ist und der Ausgang deswegen Dauerstrom hat? Mir sind jedenfalls keine Netzteile bekannt, die den Strom einfach durchschleifen.
(Alternativ empfehle auch ich Master-Slave. Da wird dann auch gleich noch der Monitor und die Boxen mitgeschaltet. Und wenn man eine Kaltgerätedose/Stecker-Kombination im Pumpenkabel hat, ist das befüllen sehr bequem: Einfach den Slave-Kaltgerätestecker gegen den Master (der sonst den Rechner versorgt) tauschen.


----------



## Burak_50 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einen Grund, warum man den Lüfter reinblasen lassen sollte, fällt mir dagegen nicht ein. Kein einziger.




Widersprichst du dir mit dem Satz nicht irgendwie... ?!


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann Dir sagen, warum die Lüfter besser 'reinblasen als absaugen sollten; es ist wesentlich einfacher, einen Überdruck zu erzeugen, als ein Vakuum.
Was meinst Du, warum bsp. LKW- oder Zugbremsen mit Druckluft abreiten und nicht mit Vakuum?
(ich weiß: bei englischen Bahnen gibt es Vakuumbremsen.)

Außerdem kannst Du dann ggf. den Reinheitsgrad der angesaugten Luft mittels Filtern verbessern - wenn die Lüfter ansaugen und die Luft irgendwo in's Case strömt, ist dat schon schwerer.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## GoZoU (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> Oh gut, ich dachte schon *puh*
> 
> Aus was sind die denn gefertigt?
> 
> ...



Ich kann dich beruhigen, ich habe seit gut zwei Jahren einen Alu-AGB von Inno in einer Wakü, zwischenzeitlich auch mal ohne Korrosionsschutz und konnte noch keine einzige korrodierte Stelle daran finden. Achte einfach darauf, dass du guten Wasserzusatz benutzt und diesen auch angemessen dosierst.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Widersprichst du dir mit dem Satz nicht irgendwie... ?!



Irgendwie schon 
Das muss sich ändern.


----------



## Phenom2 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten 
Dann werde ich erstmal schauen. Wenn ich was entdecke, dann kaufe ich mir nen anderen AGB!


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Glück, zwei Laing zu besitzen und spiele mit dem Gedanken, sie in einem Kreislauf unterzubringen. Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob das, so, wie ich es mir denke, auch klappt. Das eine ist eine Ultra geregelt vom Aquero und das andere eine Pro, ungeregelt. Da sie unterschiedliche Drehzahlen haben, mache ich mir Gedanken, ob es eine Rolle spielt, in welcher Reihenfolge ich sie einbaue. Nicht, dass die eine Pumpe die andere leer zieht. Ok, ich könnte die Ultra mit dem Aquero notfalls anpassen, wollte aber, wegen der Lautstärke, sie nur bei Bedarf hochdrehen lassen und ansonsten nicht über 3000 RPM kommen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In einem Kreislauf sollte das vollkommen egal sein - da kann nicht lehrgesogen werden, wird ja zeitgleich vollgedrückt. Für die Leistung dürfte es imho auch keinen Unterschied machen, schließlich macht die zweite Laing ja ingesamt auch keinen Unterschied


----------



## nyso (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte es passieren, dass die langsamere über die Spezifikationen getrieben wird wenn die andere Pumpe stärker ist? Wäre mein Gedanke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Afaik ist der Läufer der Laing nicht so aufgebaut, dass er als Turbine funktionieren könnte. Selbst wenn wäre sie bei der Wasserführung nicht sehr effektiv und sobald das Rad versucht, schneller zu drehen, als es soll, würde der Antrieb bremsend wirken.


----------



## Dr.House (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann löte deine  Pro zu Ultra um und fertig. 

Meine läuft so schon seit über nem Jahr problemlos.

Ansonsten wäre das etwas störend in einem Kreislauf.


----------



## nyso (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also würde die stärkere ausgebremst werden.
Da würde ich mir um den Verschleiß sorgen machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls du dich auf mich beziehst:
Nö. Selbst stehend dürfte der Wiederstand der Pumpen kleiner sein, als der vieler Kühlkörper. Der stärkeren Pumpe ist die Existenz der schwächeren ziemlich egal. (und selbst wenn der Wiederstand hoch wäre, schadet das Kreiselpumpen quasi gar nicht)


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's 'nen Grund dafür, dass der Magicool Slim Elegant in Deutschland nirgendswo erhältlich ist ?


----------



## speedstar (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum willlst du unbedingt den Radi haben? Der neigt zur Undichtigkeit.


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil ich einen schmaleren Radiator brauche und der Elegant ist nicht nur das, sondern wurde im Dexgo Roundup bei kleinen Drehzahlen auch noch mit Abstand erster.


----------



## speedstar (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh ok! Stimmt, der ist bei niedrigen Drehzahlen wirklich klasse. Aber die Dichtigkeit... Dann schau dir doch mal die Radis von Swiftech an, die sind nach dem Elegance so ziemlich die besten Slim-Radis.


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die Ausfallrate des Radiators echt SO hoch ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagen wir mal:
Dafür, dass ihn fast niemand hat, sind erstaunlich viele Ausfälle bekannt. Würde mich nicht mal wundern, wenn er nur deswegen bei vielen Händlern aus dem Sortiment verschwunden ist, weil es zuviele Rückläufer gab. (kannst ja mal bei AT oder so anfragen)


----------



## McZonk (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liegt wohl daran, dass man Polycarbonat nicht unbedingt für stark belastete Stellen (Gewinde für die Anschlüsse) einsetzen sollte, dazu noch mit Korrosionsschutzmitteln in Verbindung bringen sollte und oben drauf auch noch Temperaturschwankungen aussetzen sollte.

Man hat wirklich sehr oft von Sprüngen im Kunststoff gelesen, was logischerweise mit Undichtigkeit einher ging. Finger weg von dem Ding, so toll es auch aussehen mag und gleich was Gescheites kaufen


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe Magicool einfach ne Mail geschickt und so sieht die Antwort aus:



> Dear Sirs,
> 
> Thank you for your email and your interest in our product.
> It is true that we had trouble with some of the Elegant radíators within the first production, but now we changed the caps material from Polycarbonate to Fiber Glass Nylon, this version is now in production and will be available by end of February.
> ...


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre super wenn die neue Generation dann auch was aushält (weil der sieht echt genial aus)


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird die neue Generation denn auch dementsprechend gekennzeichnet?
Oder werden bald die alten und die neuen unter identischen Namen verkauft. So das die Shops die alten erstmal los werden?.........


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal fast das wird so wie bei den Phobyas sein, ne Versionsnummer und das alte Modell dann ein wenig günstiger


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Das wäre super wenn die neue Generation dann auch was aushält (weil der sieht echt genial aus)



Der sieht nicht nur genial aus, der performt auch so und schmal ist er auch noch. Mein perfekter Radi, wäre er nur bereits erhältlich.


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf der Cebit kann ich mich ja mal darum kümmern.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Gibt's 'nen Grund dafür, dass der Magicool Slim Elegant in Deutschland nirgendswo erhältlich ist ?


Wie schon erwähnt neigt der stark zu Undichtigkeiten.
Ich wollte mit Ende Dezember noch einen bestellen (da gabs den bei AT auch noch) aber dann hab ich im AT Support Thread ne Anfrage wegen Reklamation von dem Teil gesehen (war glaub die 120er Version), deshalb hab ich das gelassen.

Ansonsten würd ich die normalen Magicool Slim Radis nehmen, die sind meines Wissens vom Lamellenabstand und vom allgeimen Aufbau gleich, ich hab atm nen 120er (und vor kurzem noch nen 360er) Magicool Slim im System und bin damit bisher immer gut gefahren.


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Radi würde ich keinen 360er mehr nehmen. Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen einem Modell mit 120mm und 140mm Lüftern ist enorm.


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich warte immer noch auf deinen Test Madz... 


Und wenn kein 420er reinpasst, aber ein 360er ?


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer das einbauen was reinpasst^^ Aber Madz wird gleich schreiben "Stell halt extern auf"



Wenn es Intern sein soll und kein 420er reinpasst dann geht natürlich auch noch ein 360er Radiator(und wenn du noch nen 120er dazu nimmst hast du ca die gleiche Leistung wie mitm 420er)


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nen 420er passt in fast jedes Gehäuse, man muss bloß mit einer Flex umgehen können


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bevorzuge den Dremel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Auf der Cebit kann ich mich ja mal darum kümmern.



Da haben die nen Stand?


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, hatten die letztes Jahr auch.



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf deinen Test Madz...


Wenn es nicht anders passt, würde ich auf externe Montage setzen. Die Unterschiede sind einfach zur groß.


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht anders passt, würde ich auf externe Montage setzen. Die Unterschiede sind einfach zur groß.




Und was ist, wenn es ein 360er inklusive 420er wird ?


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kannst du den 360er sparen.


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe ja jetzt nen 420er in der Front. Meint ihr das der reichen würde um CPU, GPU(evtl. SLI), North- und Southbridge zu kühlen? Ist nen Thermochill 140.3, der in Tests ja immer gut abgeschnitten hat.
Ansonsten würde nämlich noch nen 360er in den Deckel passen, aber ob das wirklich was bringt würde mich echt interessieren^^


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Thermochill dürfte das locker packen
Bei SLI bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher aber für CPU, Graka und MoBo sollte der Thermochill locker reichen


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann nie zu genug Kühlfläche haben  

wenn du den platz dafür hast... warum nich 


edit : ah nen HAF, naja dann imer rinn damit xD


----------



## Burak_50 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Digger schrieb:


> man kann nie zu genug Kühlfläche haben
> 
> wenn du den platz dafür hast... warum nich
> 
> ...



Genau meine Rede!

Man kann Radiatorfläche nur durch noch mehr Radiatorfläche ersetzen, und wenn ich schon eine Gehäuse da habe, dass mir genug Platz dafür bietet, warum nicht...


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 360er sind ja spotbillig im Vergleich zum Thermochill
Na dann kommt noch einer in den Deckel Die Wakü wird aber eh erst komplett, wenn Fermi zu halbwegs vernünftigen Preisen zu haben ist Die gibts dann nämlich im SLI 
Da kann der 360er bestimmt nicht schaden


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal ne Frage zur Reinigung vor dem ersten Betrieb.

Was muss ich alles Reinigen und womit?

Also soweit ich weiß sollte man Radi (TFC) und CPU Kühler (Watercool HK 3.0 lc) Reinigen, am besten mit Cillit Bang (oranger Deckel), doch wie lange sollte es einweichen?


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

30 min mit verdünntem Cillit Bang einweichen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPUKühler aufschrauben ode rnur durchspülen?


----------



## Nucleus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schraube auf und bürste mit einer weichen Zahnbürste.
Pass aber auf, dass Du die Lamellen, sofern vorhanden, nicht verbiegst.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Gibt's 'nen Grund dafür, dass der Magicool Slim Elegant in Deutschland nirgendswo erhältlich ist ?



Ich hatte einen 120 und einen 240iger Magicool Slim Elegant eingebaut. Der 120iger ist noch drin, wird aber wohl auf Dauer ausgetauscht...

Die Ausfallquote bei mir beträgt nur 50%  - ich habe mich natürlich hinterher selbst irgendwo gebissen, weil ich den Warnungen hier nicht Folge geleistet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein munter sprudelnder Wasserfall im laufenden Traum-PC macht schon etwas nervös, vor allem wenn so ein Schaden ohne jeden Stoss nach wenigen Tagen Betrieb auftritt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob meine Exemplare Restlagerbestände waren oder bereits zur neuen Revision gehören, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe sie allerdings deutlich nach der Umstellung gekauft.


Ob man persönlich das Risiko für tragbar hält, ein Alt-Radiator mit lustigen Spontanbrüchen zu erwischen oder darauf zu hoffen, dass die neue Revision wirklich besser ist, ist die eigene Entscheidung....


----------



## Burak_50 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir jetzt für einen anderen Radiator entschieden, aber für dein System tut es mir Leid.


----------



## Cyron78 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal Test weiße die Bequiet 14er ,1200 U (4stk) angeschlossen. Sehr leise, also ich muß mein Ohr neben den Radi halten um sie zu hören.

Alle sind an dei Gehäuse Fan steuerung angeschlosssen. Dazu kommen noch 2, die vom Nocuta. An der Steuerung ist das Netzteil direkt angeschlossen. Will es den Mainboard nich zumuten 6 Lüfter an einem Anschluß^^

Mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen, da meine Adapter noch nich da sind um den KFZ Radi zu betreiben.

Wolte jetzt nur die Bequiet Lüfter weiter empfehlen..


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Burak

Du hast doch so auf den Radi-Test gewartet. Ist jetzt fertig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Cyron78 manche Boards können 24W pro Anschluss vertragen. einfach schlauch was dein Baord kann.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DerLordSelbst 

Ist dir das nicht schonmal im Tagebuch passiert, vor einiger Zeit?
Die Dinger sind wohl sehr anfällig wa ...


----------



## nyso (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das dürfte der aus seinem TB sein


----------



## Cyron78 (10. Februar 2010)

Ah ok danke..

Hab was anderes noch gesucht, weil ich das mit der NB, Chips. + Spannungswandler nicht verstanden hab.

Hier ist bei Youtube ne ganze Serie der Kühlkörper-einbau.

YouTube - Tutorial - Installation Northbridge Wasserkühlung - deutsch


lool, hatte ich den Link vergessen^^


----------



## speedstar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal eine Frage an die Leute, die sich mit den Aquaero auskennen:

Haben einen Aquaero LT mit powerbooster und würde gern die "Vollast-Phase" verändern, die beim Start des Rechners ist. Bei einer Pumpe macht es ja Sinn,a ber bei den Lüftern?!


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst den Startboost bei den Lüfter? Kannste nicht ndern. Das macht das aquaero damit sich die Lüfter tiefer runterregeln lassen.


----------



## speedstar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mist... trotzdem danke!


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@derLordselbst: Welchen Wasserzusatz hattest du drin als das mit den Radi passiert ist?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne frage an die Schlauchexperten:

Ich hatte bisher nur 0815 PVC Schlauch, der aber für meine aktuelle Wakü total ungeeignet ist (teilweise recht enge Biegeradien).
Was könnt ihr mir da an 13/10er Schlauch empfehlen, Hauptaugenmerk ist gute Biegsamkeit.
Hab gehört Tygon Schlauch soll da recht gut sein, ist aber mit 7€ pro Meter auch schweineteuer, hab jetz bei AT gesehen dass es einen neuen Nalgene Schlauch (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nalgene Typ 180 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8"ID) Nalgene Typ 180 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59028) gibt, der soll genauso gut wie Tygon sein, ist aber 3€ billiger.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Was könnt ihr mir da an 13/10er Schlauch empfehlen, Hauptaugenmerk ist gute Biegsamkeit.


Gibt es nicht.  Da hilft nur scamps Kochkurs.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht.  Da hilft nur scamps Kochkurs.


Hä verarschen? Kapier ich grad nich so...


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10mm mit gutem Biegeradius, gibt es nicht.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, jetz hab ich den mit dem Kochkurs auch kapiert.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat nicht wer sogar mal kupferrohre verlegt? xD


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AirKnight schrieb:


> hat nicht wer sogar mal kupferrohre verlegt? xD



War früher durchaus üblich als PnC-Anschlüsse noch Standard waren . Ist auch heute noch keine schlechte Methode und eigentlich recht einfach .


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> War früher durchaus üblich als PnC-Anschlüsse noch Standard waren . Ist auch heute noch keine schlechte Methode und eigentlich recht einfach .



Wenn man die bisschen poliert sieht das bestimmt richtig geil aus ...


----------



## speedstar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Wenn man die bisschen poliert sieht das bestimmt richtig geil aus ...



ok wer machts?!


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



speedstar schrieb:


> ok wer machts?!



Ich hab kein Geld


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



speedstar schrieb:


> ok wer machts?!


Bring' mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken......
Wenn mir einer Rohre, Anschlüsse und Lötlampe spendiert, mach' ich das auch noch.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal bei mir geschaut, wie die Laing Pro und Ultra verlötet sind und mit dem HowTo verglichen. Wie es scheint ist meine Pro irgendwie anders aufgebaut und lässt sich nicht nach Vorgabe umlöten! Hat jemand eine Idee oder kennt sich damit aus?

*Hier die Pro:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Und hier die Ultra:* (leider ein altes Foto, vor dem Einbau)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Farbe hat denn der Rotor deiner Pro? Wenn der schwarz ist kannst du es vergessen, das ging erst mit der blauen Version.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der ist blau!


----------



## stephantime (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag zusammen

Weiß jemand wie das Referenzdesign mit Kühler einer Radeon 4890 aussieht?
Oder mir eine Karte verlinken die Ref.-Design hat.
Möchte mir nämlich gern eine kaufen und logischerweise auch mit Wasserkühlung austatten.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[Sammelthread] Übersicht ATI HD4800 - welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***OC-Update** - Forum de Luxx Dein PCB mit denen vergleichen.


----------



## stephantime (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Link.
Ich habe die Karte aber noch nicht.
Ich will mir diese kaufen plus nen Wasserkühler.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird ne Glückssache. Leider schreibt niemand drauf ob es auch das passende Design ist. ausser du holst dir die PowerColor PCS+ oder die Superclocked von Club3D dafür gibt es nur einen Kühler.


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sag mal, reicht es wenn ich bis ende des Monats, bevor ich meine WaKü ernsthaft in Betrieb nehme, erstmal mit reinem destilliertem Wasser Kühle?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar. Das _kann_ auch dauerhaft funzen.


----------



## stephantime (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar ich danke dir.


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nur angst wegen Ablagerungen...
Oder wieso nimmt man sonst so ne extra Kühlungsmittel ... ?

Was ist am destilliertem Wasser falsch?


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Temperaturen um die 30°-40° können sich Bakterien und Algen hervorragend vermehren! Deswegen nimmt man Zusätze. Wenn Du Dein Wasser aber sowieso jeden Monat wechselst, ist es nicht so wild. Bei einem Mix von Cu und Al dient es noch als Korrosionsschutz, würde aber diese Kombi an sich nicht wählen!


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetzt, auf MalkavianChild's Anweisung hin (ein Dankeschön an dieser Stelle xD) destilliertes Wasser mit Korrosionschutz, 3:1 gemischt...
Müsste eig. reichen für die paar Tage 
Danke


----------



## Nucleus (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen um die 30°-40° können sich Bakterien und Algen hervorragend vermehren! Deswegen nimmt man Zusätze. Wenn Du Dein Wasser aber sowieso jeden Monat wechselst, ist es nicht so wild. Bei einem Mix von Cu und Al dient es noch als Korrosionsschutz, würde aber diese Kombi an sich nicht wählen!



Ich wäre vorsichtig, weil einfaches Spülen irgendwann wohl nicht mehr reicht.

Demzufolge hast Du nach ein paar Wasserwechseln schneller Leben im Wasser, weil die sich wahrscheinlich an den Strukturen festsetzen können.


----------



## Digger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ DAX wegen dem pumpen deckel,

genau das konnt ich auch beobachten bei meinem EK AGB rohr. das war nur in der spülmaschine bei nich hoher temp und hat auch sone mikro risse bekommen.

war aber komischerweise der erste der die risse bekam. früher hat ich das noch nicht bei alten agbs.


----------



## GoZoU (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mich an den EK RES AGBs ehrlich gesagt etwas stört ist ein fehlender bzw. sind zwei fehlende O-Ringe an den Dichtflächen der beiden Deckel. So müssen diese immer bis zum Anschlag angezogen werden, damit das Teil vernünftig abdichtet

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@Necleus:* Stimmt, Da hab ich nicht dran gedacht!

*@Digger:* Da ich einen Temperatursensor an dem Pumpendeckel habe/hatte, kann ich sagen, dass das wärmste 44°C waren, was der Deckel mitmachen musste - und das auch nur kurzfristig!
Dummerweise habe ich jetzt den gleichen Deckel wieder verbaut und etwas Angst, dass der wieder leckt!
Einen EK AGB habe ich im anderen System verbaut und bislang keine Probleme gehabt!


----------



## Digger (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte ja auch noch nie probleme mit den röhren in der spülmaschine, weder mit ek noch mit (ab und zu minderwertigem) magicool plexi.

war das erste mal.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Bitte seht davon ab, konkrete Namen zu nennen. 

FYI: Der entsprechende Thread wurde von der Forenleitung gelöscht.

Gruß
die Moderation
*


----------



## Xylezz (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Traurig das , obwohl kein Name genannt wurde, die Firma so wenig Eier hat zu ihren fehlern zu stehen 
Und noch viel trauriger ist das jedes Forum den Schwanz einzieht und sofort etwaige Threads löscht in denen die Wahrheit geschrieben wird 
Wie war das Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland? Von Pressefreiheit ganz zu schweigen


----------



## steinschock (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

???? Wofür ist ein Forum noch gut wenn es einen Maulkorb hat. 

Da geht die Hosenscheißerei zu weit


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 13/10mm mit gutem Biegeradius, gibt es nicht.


Um nochmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen:
Hab mir 13/10er PVC chlauch von Masterkleer gekauft, der ist top, lässt sich gut verlegen und ist schön biegsam, knickt zumindest nicht da ab wo dieser sch**** No name Schlauch schon abgeknickt ist.

Aber ich denke mal das ist auch reine Definitionssache was man als "engen Biegeradius" auffasst.


----------



## Turbostaat (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Forenleitung könnte sich ja im Feedback dazu mal äußern
Löschung des Themas "Machenschaften eines deutschen Wakü Herstellers"
Es können sich auch ruhig andere beteiligen. Ich denke es ist dort besser aufgehoben als im WaKü Quatsch Thread


----------



## Nucleus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal das ist auch reine Definitionssache was man als "engen Biegeradius" auffasst.



Ein Biegeradius ist dann eng, wenn Du CPU, SpaWa, NB und co  mit kurzen Schlauchbögen ohne Knick verschlauchen kannst.

Und das geht leider bei Weitem nicht mit jedem Schlauch


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

@Beachboy & Nucleus also ich habe den Masterkleer - und der Biegeradius reicht nicht, um von der CPU zur NB oder den Spawas zu kommen - Sorry.
Ich habe es versucht - siehe mein TB.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das dachte ich mir schon 

Aber danke für die Bestätigung


----------



## GoZoU (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen:
> Hab mir 13/10er PVC chlauch von Masterkleer gekauft, der ist top, lässt sich gut verlegen und ist schön biegsam, knickt zumindest nicht da ab wo dieser sch**** No name Schlauch schon abgeknickt ist.
> 
> Aber ich denke mal das ist auch reine Definitionssache was man als "engen Biegeradius" auffasst.





Nucleus schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir schon
> 
> Aber danke für die Bestätigung



KingPiranhas hat vollkommen Recht. Mir wäre im Moment auch kein 13/10 Schlauch bekannt, der auch nur ansatzweise mit 16/10 mithalten kann. Selbst meine alten 11/8 haben da mehr mitgemacht. Alternativ kann man es natürlich noch mit köcheln versuchen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht es mit 16/13 schlauch aus ? Ist er genauso gut biegbar wie der 16/10 ? Waere gut zu wissen da ich demnaechst mir ein paar meter von diesem schlauch hier bestellen werde.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist schlechter als 16/10mm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der sollte noch schlechter sein.
D.h.: Biegen lässt er sich besser (kein Wiederstand), aber noch viel besser lässt er sich knicken.
Entscheidend ist das Verhältniss von Innendurchmesser zu Wandstärke - um so größer der Anteil an Material ist, um so später knickt der Schlauch. 7/10, 8/11, 10/13 und 13/16 haben alle 1,5mm Wandstärke, dem stehen aber deutlich unterschiedliche Innendurchmesser gegenüber. Bei 13/16 ist das Verhältniss mit Abstand am schlechtesten.


----------



## xEbo (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Frage zu Spawa/NB/SB Kühlern: Lieber WLPads auf die Spawas/../.. oder doch die gute Gelid WLP oder natürlich die Sparvariante: garnichts?!


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ambesten natürlich WLP.
Ansonsten Pads... naja weiß ich nicht ich glaube aber die leiten schlechter als richtige Paste.
gar nichts ist nicht gut 

YouTube - Spannungswandler

Der nimmt z.B. WLP


----------



## derLordselbst (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@AirKnight:* Ja, es ist der aus dem Tagebuch. 

Soo "schlau", den dann nochmal zu kaufen, war ich nicht.^^

Dachte mir aber, wer die Bilder sieht, bekommt eine eche Kaufentscheidungshilfe...


----------



## Nucleus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@xEbo

Meine Kühler hatten entweder Pads oder gar nichts im Lieferumfang.
Da wo nichts war, habe ich Paste verwendet - also bei NB und SB.

Bei meinen SpaWas habe ich das mitgelieferte Pad verwendet und bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> *@AirKnight:* Ja, es ist der aus dem Tagebuch.
> 
> Soo "schlau", den dann nochmal zu kaufen, war ich nicht.^^
> 
> Dachte mir aber, wer die Bilder sieht, bekommt eine eche Kaufentscheidungshilfe...



Ja, nur dachte ich das du doch 2 davon hast, einer war ja in der Front und einer hinten glaub ich (?!, war das nicht so?) deshalb dachte ich der zweite ist nun auch flöten gegangen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir einen gebrauchten AGB ( EK Water Block mit diesen rädchen drin)
nun da sind ein paar kleine ablagerungen, kann ich den AGB auch mit Cillit Bang ausspülen, also warmes Wasser + Cillit Bang+30 min Einwirkzeit?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cillit Bang und Kunststsoff ist nicht zu empfehlen. Schraub den AGB auf und reinige ihn mit Spülmittel und nem Schwamm.


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze, schmerzlose Frage: Haltet ihr bei 10mm ID Schlauch die 11mm Bitspower-Tüllen, die es bei Caseking und A-C-Shop gibt, für genau so sicher wie PC 10mm?

Mein Problem: Ich nutze im System einige der Bitspower-Artigen 45° Winkel. Da lassen sich aber nur ewig kurze Gewinde eindrehen. Das Problem von Distanzringen: Der O-Ring steht am Winkel über den Rand über. Ich glaube nicht, dass das dicht hält. Daher sind PS Tüllen nicht benutzbar. :/

Derzeit sitzen da Fat-Boy Tüllen mit Kabelbinder. Finde die Lösung aber unschön.
Kann es sein dass die Bitpower Tüllen quasi das selbe wie Fat-Boys sind? Sehen so identisch aus auf den Bildern.

Ups, war ja jetzt doch etwas mehr als eine kurze, schmerzlose Frage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xEbo schrieb:


> Kleine Frage zu Spawa/NB/SB Kühlern: Lieber WLPads auf die Spawas/../.. oder doch die gute Gelid WLP oder natürlich die Sparvariante: garnichts?!



Bei allem, was mehrere Chips abdeckt (SW) sind in der Regel Pads nötig, um Höhenunterschiede auszugleichen. Auf NB und SB kann man auch WLP nehmen - von der Kühlleistung her ist es garantiert nicht nötig.
(ich hab seit 4 Jahren Liquid Pro auf der NB  )


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral bei BP Tüllen wird für 10mm ID Schlauch meist 11mm geraten.


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat wer von euch (außer derLordselbst) noch seine WaKü im Cosmos S?

Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr von dem Case haltet, zumal es quasi für WaKü's geschaffen wurde.


----------



## Nucleus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kennst wohl die PCGHX Daily Soap nicht?


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas: Weisst du, ob die Teile auch ohne Kabelbinder halten? Soweit ich weiss ist die Front der PS Tüllen auch genau 11 mm im Durchmesser. Müsste also eigentlich genau so gut halten, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei PS Tüllen braucht man keinerlei Sicherung.


----------



## Nucleus (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwendet man 10 mm ID, halten die 10er PS-Tüllen bomben-sicher


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei 10mm PS Tüllen sind es sogar 12mm.  Die 11mm BP sollen auch so halten.


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PS habe ich eh bereits in Verwendung. Wenn die PS Tüllen sogar 12 mm haben, habe ich aber bei den 11 mm Bitspower Angst.

Wobei ich bei AT spaßeshalber mal eine 12 mm Tülle gekauft habe. Das Teil will nicht in den Schlauch, die PS Tülle geht da viel einfacher.

Die 10 mm Fat-Boys, die ich in den 45° Winkeln habe sind auch nicht gerade locker, aber halt nicht halb so sicher wie die PS-Tüllen. Möchte halt keine Kabelbinder an den 45° Winkeln. Das sieht panne aus.  Oder kann man da auch Distanzringe nehmen und meine Sorge mit der Dichtigkeit ist unbegründet? Weil der O-Ring halt schon übersteht... Ach, warum gibts keine PS Tüllen mit kurzen Gewinden? Warum müssen die 5 km lang sein, nur um in kaum einen 45° Winkel zu passen? 

/E: Kann man eigentlich die Tüllen nicht schlicht und Ergreifend am Gewinde etwas kürzen? Wobei dadurch die Nickelschicht verloren geht. Stort das offenliegende Material im Kreislauf?
Wenn nein, könnte ich ja auch einfach mit dem Dremel ein wenig an den PS-Tüllen rumeiern. Mit dem Schleifband so 1 - 2 mm Weg. Dürfte ja machbar sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> /E: Kann man eigentlich die Tüllen nicht schlicht und Ergreifend am Gewinde etwas kürzen? Wobei dadurch die Nickelschicht verloren geht. Stort das offenliegende Material im Kreislauf?
> Wenn nein, könnte ich ja auch einfach mit dem Dremel ein wenig an den PS-Tüllen rumeiern. Mit dem Schleifband so 1 - 2 mm Weg. Dürfte ja machbar sein.


Könntest du versuchen oder alternativ Distanzringe nutzen.


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, wie gesagt, bei Distanzringen steht der O-Ring über bei den 45° Winkeln. Er stülpt sich quasi außen über den Winkel.

Ich habe diese Distanzringe ausprobiert:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Distanzring 3mm - gerändelt - silber vernickelt Distanzring 3mm - gerändelt - silber vernickelt 14183
Auf dem Bild sieht man direkt das Problem: Der O-Ring fängt nicht direkt bündig mit dem Gewinde an sondern hat etwas mehr Radius. Ich habe die Angst, dass sich da hinter Wasser aufstaut und sich dann halt seinen Weg sucht -> Undicht.

Schadet das Material der Tüllen denn nicht, wenn am Gewinde etwas von der Nickelschicht weg ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Schadet das Material der Tüllen denn nicht, wenn am Gewinde etwas von der Nickelschicht weg ist?


Die Tülle ist aus Messing, das ist ehh in deinem Kreislauf.


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wunderbar, danke, dann gehe ich morgen mal mit einer PS Tülle in den keller, packe sie gut in Klebeband ein und foltere sie ein wenig mit Meister Dremel. Wenn sie sich danach noch sicher eindrehen lässt, ist ja alles in bester Ordnung. Mein Radi hat eh Messing-Vorkammern, da machts sich wohl nicht negativ bemerkbar.

Da ich bald eh eine Bestellung im A-C-Shop vorhabe (PowerAmp), werde ich stumpf eine Tülle von Bitspower mitordern. Wenn sie stramm sitzt, steige ich wohl - auch der Optik zu liebe - um, sobald ich das nächste Mal größere Umbauarbeiten vor mir habe. Wenn nicht, müssens halt PS Tüllen weiterhin bleiben.


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Alphacool Heatmaster? Wollte mir das eventuell bestellen ...


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anscheinend ist der Support mehr als dürftig. Es sollte meines Wissens schon längst ein Softwareupdate erscheinen, aber es ist nichts passiert. Mit dem Aquaero fährst du besser.


----------



## Klutten (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich war mit meinem Heatmaster sehr zufrieden. Besonders vorteilhaft finde ich, dass man das Ding auch ohne die USB-Verbindung nutzen kann. Die Steuerung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber recht eingängig. Zudem ist der Preis durchaus fair.


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mit dem Heatmaster sehr zufrieden, jetzt sind die Festplatten das Lauteste an meinem Rechner, und die Wassertemp ist eigentlich immer auf dem Sollwert. Und mit der PWM Steuerung gibts keine Probleme, der Regelbereich ist sehr gut, zumindest von den NB Blacknoise (andere Lüfter hab ich net da)


----------



## weizenleiche (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich bin ja am überlegen das Ding zu kaufen weil es bei aquatuning gerade runtergesetzt ist ... hmmm


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis jetzt hab ich beim Heatmaster noch keine Verbesserung gegenüber einem T-Balancer BigNG gesehen. Ganz im Gegenteil, die mehr oder weniger starr vorgegebenen Regelkurven währen von letzterem aus ein klarer Rückschritt.

Das Aquaero kann halt mit seinem Bildschirm(abgesehen vom LT) und den sonder-Extras wie dem Tubemeter punkten, kostet dann aber auch mehr und verträgt in der Grundversion noch keine Pumpen.


----------



## netheral (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es nicht kaufen. Man kann Pumpen wohl nur über umwege regeln usw. Ist es nicht so, dass das Teil an normalen Lüftern und Pumpen PWM "emuliert"?

Meine ich gelesen zu haben. Ob das gut für ne Pumpe ist, sei dahingestellt. Beim Aquero weiss man, was man hat. Und wenn man einen schmalen Geldbeutel hat, kann man immernoch die Version ohne Display kaufen und später halt das Display draufstecken.

Bis es bei mir so weit ist fließt aber noch viel Wasser durch den Rhein.  Sparan, sparen, sparen. WaKü ist teuer, macht aber verdammt süchtig. Erstmal wird wohl nur mitm Poweramp die Laing etwas entlärmt. ^^


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eine aquero eigentlich dazu bringen, 12 Lüfter zu steuern? Von mir auch als 3x4 angeschlossen, so das quasi 3 Lüfter mit einem Signal gesteuert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach die Lüfter parallel schalten(entweder mit Adaptern oder löten) und ab gehts  .
Allerdings bin ich mir bei der Version ohne Leistungssteigerung nicht sicher ob das Aquaero nicht überhitzt.


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sollte das Aquero mit Powerbooster das schaffen?
Kann ich da dann die Pumpe etc trotzdem noch mit steuern?
Und kann ich den Display auch an einer anderen Stelle als direkt am aquero unterbringen? Oder muss der zwingen da drauf?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt ganz auf Lüfter und Pumpe an. Einfach mal die nötige Leistung aufaddieren und gucken was das Aquaero liefern kann.
Beim Display hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. 



Spoiler



Wobei mir bei externem Display schon wieder mein BigNG in den Sinn kommt. DAS kann nämlich seine Steuerwerte an die verschiedensten LCD-Displays weiter geben und Leistung liefert es eh zur Genüge  .


----------



## Musikfreak (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Ich habe grad ein Problem festgestellt wie ich mein Pc mit Wakü in mein neues Gehäuse baun wollte

Nämlich an der Seite stand das Platz für ein Triple Radi ist, ist zwar aber die Bohrungen passen nicht zu meinem Radi

Weiß einer wo ich noch den Triple Radi anbringen kann?

Hier ein Bild vom Gehäuse:http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1099/manual.jpg


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Kann man eine aquero eigentlich dazu bringen, 12 Lüfter zu steuern? Von mir auch als 3x4 angeschlossen, so das quasi 3 Lüfter mit einem Signal gesteuert werden.



Ich hatte an dem Aquaero ohne Powerbooster 12 Multiframes M12-S2 dranhängen, es gab keine Probleme solang am AE ein leichter Luftzug vorhanden war.
Die Aufteilung bei mir: Kanal 1: Liang (früher nur Drehzahl), Kanal 2: 3 Lüfter, Kanal3: 5 Lüfter, Kanal 4: 4 Lüfter. Also je nach Stromverbrauch der Lüfter kann Man auch mehr als 12 Lüfter steuern.( 30 bwz. 45 Watt sollten halt nicht überschritten werden.)

Ich hab mir ja das AE mit Powerbooster gegönnt und mit dem Kann ich locker die 12 Multiframes und meine Liang DDc-1T steuern.

Das Display hat eine Steckverbindung, also man könnte theoretisch ein Kabel dazwischen hängen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nyso wenn du ne Laing am Aquaero hast, dann must du die Leistung beim einschalten der Pumpe von der Gesammtleistung de aquaero mit powerbooster abziehen. Wenn dir das dann nicht genug ist kannst du die Lüfterkanäle mit dem poweramp verstäken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht kaufen. Man kann Pumpen wohl nur über umwege regeln usw. Ist es nicht so, dass das Teil an normalen Lüftern und Pumpen PWM "emuliert"?



Afaik bietet das Ding ausschließlich (3-Pin-)PWM-Steuerung.
Scheinbar ist die Regelfrequenz aber ausreichend hoch (jedenfalls sind mir noch keine beschwerden über lärmende Lüfter zu ohren gekommen), aber wie sich das auf Dauer mit z.B. der Elektronik einer Laing verträgt...
Analoge Regelung wäre auf alle Fälle besser, kostet aber eben auch mehr.

@Olstyle:
vorgegebene Regelkurven???
Damit wär das Ding ja eher auf dem Niveau eines Scythe Kaze Server einzustufen. (wobei: Die bringt immerhin noch n Display, etc. mit)


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik bietet das Ding ausschließlich (3-Pin-)PWM-Steuerung.
> Scheinbar ist die Regelfrequenz aber ausreichend hoch (jedenfalls sind mir noch keine beschwerden über lärmende Lüfter zu ohren gekommen), aber wie sich das auf Dauer mit z.B. der Elektronik einer Laing verträgt...
> Analoge Regelung wäre auf alle Fälle besser, kostet aber eben auch mehr.


Ich hab hier einen Lüfter im Einsatz(ausgerechnet von Alphacool, aber die S-Flex sind auch recht anfällig) welcher im kompletten Frequenzbereich meines BigNG(die PWM Frequenz ist frei wählbar von 5Hz bis 825Hz, dank Option zum analogen Regeln für mich aber nicht soo interessant) brummt bis pfeift(je nach Frequenz). Es würde mich schon wundern wenn das beim Heatmaster plötzlich anders wäre.


> @Olstyle:
> vorgegebene Regelkurven???
> Damit wär das Ding ja eher auf dem Niveau eines Scythe Kaze Server einzustufen. (wobei: Die bringt immerhin noch n Display, etc. mit)


So wie ich Kluttens Erläuterungen in Erinnerung habe kann man zwar einer Temperatur einen Verbraucher zuordnen und auch eine Zieltemperatur sowie eine ungefähre Kurvenform festlegen, aber nicht den genauen Verlauf der Regelkurve(ähnliches gilt für das Aquaero).
Sowas kann afaik keiner von beiden so einfach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gab irgendwann mal Ansätze für Steuerungen im kHz-Bereich (bevor sich analoge Regelungen etabliert haben).

Ob mein FOM so ne fein abgestufte Kurve beherscht, weiß ich auch nicht. (man kann maximal 3 Stufen pro Regler festlegen, aber man kann beliebig viele Regler verwenden, so dass ggf. mehr möglich ist), aber eigentlich seh ich den Hauptsinn einer solchen Steuerung darin, die Lüfter ganz ohne Kurve, sondern nach Zieltemperatur bzw. Abweichung von selbiger und vergehender Zeit.


----------



## speedstar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe im HWluxx-forum was gefunden:





> Bei den stärkeren Laing Pumpen empfiehlt sich oft, den AB in einem Nebenstrom zu betreiben. Dafür zweigt man den AB aus dem normalen Kreislauf mittels eines T-Stücks ab und nutzt beide Eingänge der Pumpe zum Ansaugen. Ein Eingang kommt dann aus dem normalen Kreislauf (vorzugsweise der mittig über dem Rotor angebrachte Eingang), einer vom AB (hierfür kann man dann den vorderen Eingang nutzen). Das hat den Vorteil, daß im AB weniger Wirbel entstehen, es wird ruhiger und die Wahrscheinlichkeit verringert sich, daß Luft angeaugt wird. Zudem hat man den Vorteil, daß der Durchflußwiderstand ein weiteres Mal gesenkt wird und man bei diesen Pumpen einfacher aufgebaute und kleinere ABs verwenden kann, ohne dadurch Probleme zu bekommen.



Stimmt das?!


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, stimmt. Besonders wenn der AGB sehr klein ist.


----------



## speedstar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EDIT: Denkfehler!


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Wasser tauscht sich schon aus, nur der Durchfluss im AGB selbst ist nicht mehr der Beste.


----------



## speedstar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir würde es primär um die Wirbelreduzierung gehen. Wenn es wirklch klappt, warum baut es niemand ein?!


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil einige heutige AGBS (XSPC, Swiftech) keine Strudelproblematik mehr haben.


----------



## speedstar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim repack-cooling Slot-In Black ohneLED - A-C-Shop hat man nur Probleme, wenn man die Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite nutzt. Weiß nicht wie Nemetona das bei "The next Comos-S goes WaKü"-PC hinbekommen hat?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag ihn doch .


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eines stört mich am Aquaero: Der Preis und ein fehlendes Feature.

Das Aquaero ist in keiner seiner vielen Versionen gerade günstig.
Zugegeben, es kann wirklich viel.

Was mir allerdings nicht in den Schädel geht, ist, warum es für den Preis nicht so viele Lüfter ohne Powerbooster regeln kann.
Das Bauteil ist in der Herstellung sicherlich alles andere als teuer.

Da sollte sich aquacomputer imho mal überlegen, ob sie der Kundschaft, die allesamt aus Nerds besteht (wer ein Aquaero kauft, kann es nun wirklich nicht mehr leugnen ), nicht etwa dieses kleine Zugeständnis ohne Aufpreis macht.


----------



## Burak_50 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AC hofft wahrscheinlich drauf, dass der "Nerd", der den Aquaero kauft, sich auch den Aufpreis zum Powerbooster leistet. Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art Geld zu machen, , aber es wird ja niemand gezwungen...


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt das Aquaero nicht mehr ohne PowerBooster zu kaufen.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel hat es zuvor ohne gekostet?
Und wie viel heute mit?


----------



## Burak_50 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Es gibt das Aquaero nicht mehr ohne PowerBooster zu kaufen.




Ähm, sicher ? 

Aqua Computer Webshop - aquaero LT 4.00 (ohne Display und Gehäuse) 53042

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2358


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquäro LT 4.00 (ohne Display und Gehäuse) Aquacomputer aquaero LT 4.00 (ohne Display und Gehäuse) 70031

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Display-und-Geh-use--inkl--Powerbooster.html


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst das die die noch verfuegbar sind (hier und hier) sind restposten ? Da ist ja nicht gerade sehr gut fuer den geldbeutel 

Edit :

Ein bisschen zu spaet


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind nur noch Abverkäufe/Auslaufmodelle.


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Waere schon nett wenn die preise nach dem verschwinden der modelle die ohne power booster kommen ein wenig sinken wuerden, meinst du dass es realistisch ist ?


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, ist es nicht. Im Grunde kosten die neuen Modell mit Power Booster soviel, wie die Alten ohne.


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz : bei den meisten onlineshops die das AE mit und ohne powerbooster anbieten gibt es einen ~10 Euro unterschied ?


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil die alten abverkauft werden sollen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok, daran habe ich net gedacht, bin wohl zu muede ...Dann ist ja alles in ordnung, muss halt nur warten bis die "alten" abverkauft sind, danke fuer den hinweiss , ich kann jetzt froehlich pennen gehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings nicht in den Schädel geht, ist, warum es für den Preis nicht so viele Lüfter ohne Powerbooster regeln kann.
> Das Bauteil ist in der Herstellung sicherlich alles andere als teuer.



Es ist vor allem ein zusätzliches Bauteil 
Als der Aquaero ursprünglich entwickelt wurde, musste er zwei 80mm Radiator-Lüfter und einen 92mm Gehäuselüfter ansteuern. Ihn jetzt nachträglich zu erweitern erfordert einiges an Arbeit und ist deutlich teurer, als hätte man von Anfang eine Steuerung mit wesentlich größerem Potential entwickelt.
Auch muss man klar sagen, dass viele das auch heute nicht brauchen.




gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Ah ok, daran habe ich net gedacht, bin wohl zu muede ...Dann ist ja alles in ordnung, muss halt nur warten bis die "alten" abverkauft sind, danke fuer den hinweiss , ich kann jetzt froehlich pennen gehen



Ich glaube, Madz will darauf hinaus, dass die Preise bereits angepasst wurden. Der Aquaero mit Booster kostet soviel, wie früher der Aquaero ohne - letzterer wird noch billig abverkauft. Ist er abverkauft, wird sich am Preis für ersteren nichts ändern. (könnte mich auch nicht erinnern, dass er in Vergangenheit mal billiger war. Warum auch? Der billigere TBalancer bietet etwas weniger, von Scythe und offensichtlich auch Heatmaster ganz zu schweigen und der FOM ist gleich ein ganzes Stück teurer. Konkurrenz somit =0)


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihn jetzt nachträglich zu erweitern erfordert einiges an Arbeit und ist deutlich teurer, als hätte man von Anfang eine Steuerung mit wesentlich größerem Potential entwickelt.



In der Entwicklung vielleicht.
Aber mal ehrlich: wie groß können da die Herstellungskosten sein? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch muss man klar sagen, dass viele das auch heute nicht brauchen.



Richtig - nicht jeder, der ne WaKü hat, braucht ein Aquaero.

Allerdings hat (so gut wie) jeder, der ein Aquaero verbaut, auch das entsprechend komplexe System.
Und dazu gehört unter Umständen nunmal auch viele Lüfter zu haben.

Das Teil kann mehr und kostet um Längen mehr als jede andere Lüftersteuerung, kann aber nicht viel mehr Lüfter gleichzeitig vertragen.

Das beißt sich imho einfach.

Aber wenn es stimmt, dass die heute erhältlichen Versionen, die nicht Abverkäufe der Alten sind, so viel kosten wie die damals ohne Powerbooster, ist es ja in Ordnung


----------



## xEbo (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gerade das erste mal meine Wakü laufen lassen! Ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten.

Danke Madz/KingP für die Hilfestellung beim Kauf. 
Danke auch allen anderen die mir irgendwie weiterhelfen konnten.

Gleich noch ne Frage hinterher. Meine Eheim produziert irgendwie n komisches Geräusch als ob sie die ganze Zeit Luft ziehen würde.
Im AGB bewegt sich aber nur hin und wieder was, finde ich komisch. Hin und wieder blubberts dann wirds leiser, dann bleibt der Füllstand exakt gleich. Wenn ich aber die Bedienungsanleitung richtig lese sollte ich die richtig angeschlossen haben. Waagerecht saugstutzen, oben raus Druckstutzen.
Ich frage mich daher ob ich einen Fehler gemacht hab oder ob die Pumpe einfach nicht sehr hoch geregelt ist da mein AqEro atm noch nicht die Steuerung übernimmt.

merci,
xEbo

p.s. Madz: Ob ich einen kleinen Artikel für MB Kühlung Asus R2E verfassen sollte? Was gibts zu beachten? Wo liegen die Probleme und Lösungen etc.?


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein knisterndes Geräusch bei Inbetriebnahme ist nicht ungewöhnlich und kommt zumeist von der Luft, die noch im Kreislauf ist.

Das Knistern sollte nach einer Weile allerdings verschwinden.

Kipp' Dein Gehäuse/Deinen Radi mal ein bisschen zur Seite - so entweicht die Luft oft schneller.


----------



## xEbo (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ein knisterndes Geräusch bei Inbetriebnahme ist nicht ungewöhnlich und kommt zumeist von der Luft, die noch im Kreislauf ist.
> 
> Das Knistern sollte nach einer Weile allerdings verschwinden.
> 
> Kipp' Dein Gehäuse/Deinen Radi mal ein bisschen zur Seite - so entweicht die Luft oft schneller.



Ja war nur n Testlauf, ich war einfach schockiert dass in dem Ding ca. 3l dest. Wasser verschwunden ist. Ablassen funktioniert auch noch nicht so richtig. Da muss ich mir noch was ausdenken.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3 Liter? 

Was für einen Radi, bzw. welche Komponenten hast Du im Kreislauf?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> In der Entwicklung vielleicht.
> Aber mal ehrlich: wie groß können da die Herstellungskosten sein?



Die Entwicklung und ggf. Auftragsfertigung (PCB-Stückzahlen!) macht bei so einem Nischenprodukt aber den Großteil der Kosten aus 



> Das Teil kann mehr und kostet um Längen mehr als jede andere Lüftersteuerung, kann aber nicht viel mehr Lüfter gleichzeitig vertragen.



Es gibt da eine Lüftersteuerung, die kann nur wenig mehr, kaum mehr Lüfter ab und kostet im Extremfall (billigste vs. teuerste Ausführung) fast 200€ mehr 




Nucleus schrieb:


> Ein knisterndes Geräusch bei Inbetriebnahme ist nicht ungewöhnlich und kommt zumeist von der Luft, die noch im Kreislauf ist.
> 
> Das Knistern sollte nach einer Weile allerdings verschwinden.
> 
> Kipp' Dein Gehäuse/Deinen Radi mal ein bisschen zur Seite - so entweicht die Luft oft schneller.



Pumpe ein-/ausschalten nicht vergessen.
Wenn eine Eheim (und ich vermute mal andere Pumpen auch) noch voller Luft ist, kann sie auch kaum Wasser bewegen -> es bewegt sich kaum was (auch nicht im AGB) -> die Luft geht nicht raus -> ...
Gerade in großen Kreisläufen mit hohem Wiederstand (3l interpretiere ich mal als großer Kreislauf. Jedenfalls ist es eine Menge, bei der selbst ich nach nem Leck suchen würde, wenn sie in meinem System verschwände) kann es schon mal ne 15-20Minuten und 2 Dutzend Ein/Ausschaltvorgänge brauchen, bis die Pumpe richtig arbeitet. (und mehrere Stunden -mit gelegentlichen weiteren Stops, damit sich die Luft zu großen Blasen sammeln kann- bis gar nichts mehr drin ist)


----------



## xEbo (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nen airplex revo, nen 280er blackice und knapp 2.5m Schlauch im System. Dazu noch die Kühler.
3L warens auch nicht, die Schätzung wäre wahrscheinlich exakter bei der Hälfte anzusiedeln.


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit liegst du in einem normalen Bereich.


----------



## speedstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal wieder ne Frage: worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen den Schnellkupplungen  VL3 und  VL3N von Koolance? Ok die eine ist länger, aber wie wirkt sich das aus?!


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die "N" sind Leckage frei.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, wobei der Wasserverlust bei den VL3 schon verschwindend gering ist.

Bei mir reicht das ausgetretene Wasser nicht mal um ein Taschentuch ganz zu benässen.


----------



## speedstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

a ha, danke euch!


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ichs aber recht weiß, ist die N-Version vom Durchfluss her aber besser.


----------



## trunxsz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
Mal wieder ne Frage zur Flüssigkeit.
Hatte als erstes destilliertes Wasser mit G48 im Verhältnis 1:10 drin.
Die Flüssigkeit sah im AGB aber nicht wirklich rein aus und hatte kleine "Fussel" in sich.
Sah ein bisschen aus wie wenn man Alkohol mir irgendwas mischt. 
Ist das normal, wenn ja kann ich das G48-dest. Wasser Gemisch mit der PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb mischen ? Also hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit ?
Und wenn das nicht geht, wie sieht es aus, wenn ich meine Komponenten nur mit destilliertem Wasser betreibe ? Soll ja theoretisch gehen, wenn nur Kupferkühler verbaut sind. Bei mir ist auch alles auf Kupfer, bis auf die Vorkammern der Radiatoren, ist das schlimm ?
Also es gibt ja Leute, die ihre Wasserkühlung seit Jahren nur mit destilliertem Wasser betreiben.
Ist das hier möglich oder ist der geringe Messinganteil im Kreislauf schon schlimm genug um Korrosion o.Ä. hervorzurufen ?

Gruß trunxsz


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von jedwede UV Zusätzen, besonders vom Dye Bomb, kann ich dir nur abraten. Nimm einfach nur G48 und dest. Wasser.


----------



## trunxsz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke dir Madz.
Und was ist mit meiner ersten Frage ? Ist das immer ein bisschen ehm "unrein" ? 
Also es sieht aus als wären so "Alkoholschwaden" drin. Es verschwimmt dann so ein wenig. lch kann das schlecht erklären, hoffe aber ihr wisst, was ich meine."


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn du nur destilliertes wasser verwendest besteht die gefahr das sich algen in deinem kreislauf bilden.

Und ich meine gelesen zu haben dass mann G48 im verhaeltnis von ~1:25 haben soll, vielleicht hast du diese "fussel" weil die konzentration von G48 ein bisschen hoch ist ?


----------



## trunxsz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich dachte die Konzentration soll zwischen 1:10 und 1:20 (G48:Wasser) liegen.
Aber dann konzentrier ich es beim nächsten Befüllen mal schwächer.


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



trunxsz schrieb:


> Also es sieht aus als wären so "Alkoholschwaden" drin. Es verschwimmt dann so ein wenig.



Das kommt vom Glykol - dem Alkohol und verschwindet auch bei geringer Konzentration nicht völlig.


----------



## trunxsz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja schon, aber ich dachte, dass es sich bei dem Mischverhältnis verdünnt und man dies nicht so stark sieht.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs im Verhältnis 1:15 - keine Probleme.


----------



## affli (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo liebe pcghxler

wollt mal kurz eine frage einwerfen. 
kann es zu problemen beim befüllen kommen wenn die pumpe deutlich über dem agb positioniert wird wie in meinem projekt? die pumpe im prinzip das wasser anziehen muss..?

nimmt mich wunder was die vielen profis hier dazu meinen..


----------



## Nucleus (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll die Pumpe ans Wasser kommen?
Luft kann sie nicht ansaugen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Kreiselpumpen - und die Laing gehört dazu - haben ein Problem: sie können keine Luft 'verarbeiten' also auch kein Wasser ansaugen.
Die Pumpe _muss_ entlüftet - also mit Wasser gefüllt - werden.
Feuerwehrkreiselpumpen - wie in den meisten Löschfahrzeugen - haben deswegen meines Wissens eine extra Ansaugpumpe angebaut, die das Entlüften/Ansaugen übernimmt.​
Deswegen muss ja der AGB eigentlich auch über der Pumpe und im Kreislauf direkt vor der Pumpe eingebaut werden.

Dir bleibt in dem Fall wohl nur, den Kreislauf oberhalb der Pumpe zu öffnen und von da aus mit Wasser zur füllen.
Dazu kommt: die Schmierung der Lager der Pumpe übernimmt das Fördergut - deswegen darf die Pumpe nie (auch nicht kurz) ohne Wasser betrieben werden (steht so in der Anleitung).
Persönlich sehe ich das nicht so eng: ich treibe das Wasser jedes Mal beim Entleeren mit der laufenden Pumpe aus - die fördert also, bis nur noch Luft im Kreislauf ist und läuft dann auch ohne Wasser.
Bisher habe ich keine Schäden; kann aber natürlich keine Gewähr übernehmen, dass dies in den heutigen (NobLorRos-) Zeiten auch auf Dauer so bleibt.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



affli schrieb:


> hallo liebe pcghxler
> 
> wollt mal kurz eine frage einwerfen.
> kann es zu problemen beim befüllen kommen wenn die pumpe deutlich über dem agb positioniert wird wie in meinem projekt? die pumpe im prinzip das wasser anziehen muss..?
> ...



Praktisch nicht unmöglich, du musst den Kreislauf nur einmal zum Laufen bekommen.. Also beim Befüllen nach Möglichkeit alles auf den Kopf stellen, sodass sich das Wasser den Weg zur Pumpe sucht.. ist der Kreislauf voll kannst du es wieder umdrehen, da die Pumpe bereits Wasser hat und die Wassersäule so schnell nicht abreißen sollte, wenn die Kiste läuft.. das Wasser wird dann mehr oder weniger von der Pumpe angesaugt, aber dazu dürfen keine größeren Blasen angezogen werden sonst hat sich das wieder erledigt und es kann kein Wasser nachkommen.. Kleine Blasen wie nach jedem Auf- oder Umbau des Kreislaufs sollten aber kein Prob darstellen.. 
Also umdrehen, vollmachen, umdrehen und freuen


----------



## affli (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hoffe auch das es irgendwie funktioniert. will meine pumpe unbedingt dort oben plazieren. 
danke für eure hilfe und ratschläge!


----------



## Cyron78 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ja nun auch neu in dem Thema, also das Wasser muß echt über der Pumpe liegen, da wie hier schon beschrieben die Pumpe nicht ansaugt, sondern nur in einem Kreislauf weiter fördert. Und das ist auch gut so, wenn ich bedenke was Ansaugpumpen fürn Krach machen können.

Ich selber hab nun auch nicht aufs Entlüften geachtet, obwohl meine Pumpe dafür nen Jumper hat... war zu faul mich damit auseinanderzusetzen..
Hab einfach den AGB voll gegossen und den PC gestartet.. so schnell veraucht der CPU schon nicht weil das Wasser etwas durch den Kreislauf braucht.
Was mir auffiel, die Pumpe hat länger zum ansaugen gebraucht als ich den Radi angeschlossen hab,(..15 sec bestimmt..) und dann aufeinmal war der AGB leer..^^ also schnellstens Wasser nachgekippt und die Restliche Luft entwich durch den offenen AGB..


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Board sollte beim Befüllen auf keinen Fall mit gestartet werden.
Das kann sehr schnell sehr teuer und gefährlich werden.


----------



## Cyron78 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joa, dummheit des ausprobierens.. ging aber alles gut..


----------



## Burak_50 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hast du aber nochmal Glück gehabt...


Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso so viele Wasserkühlungs Neulinge, jetzt nicht speziell an dich gerichtet, einfach drauf loslegen frei nach dem Motto "probieren geht vor studieren", wenn dann aber mal Wasser auf die laufende Elektronik tropft, ist das Flennen hinterher groß.


----------



## Cyron78 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weils einfach zuviel neues zu lesen ist..^^


----------



## ole88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, sag ma madz ich hab meine zwei 360er in einem externen Gehäuse untergebracht und hab temps unter last um die 43grad, verbaut ist ein phobya und Black ICE radi, beide mit 7v phobya Lüftern betrieben, wenn ich stattdessen aber einen mora nehmen würde, würde sich dramatisch was an denn temps nach unten hin verändern oder würde das nur zwei bis vier grad ausmachen? zimmer temp. meistens so 24grad


----------



## Madz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ein Mora erst mit 5 Lüftern besser als ein sehr guter Triple ist, würde ich dir davon abraten. Warte lieber auf den Mora 3. Der wird dieses Jahr noch erscheinen.


----------



## ole88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jut dann werd ich noch bischen am Design des Gehäuses basteln, die wassertemp. ist ja leider auch bischen abhängig von der umgebungsluft, allerdins sind die temps sehr gut wenn zwei 4870 n crosshair 3 und ein 965 mit dran hängen oder?


----------



## Madz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Kampf um jedes einzelne Grad kann ich nicht verstehen. Solange dein Rechner leise ist und innerhalb der Spezifikationen läuft, würde ich mich damit zufrieden geben.-


----------



## ole88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja das ich vorher von 49 unter last ( waren im Case verbaut jetzt noch 43 unter last habe find ich den Kampf doch ganz ok^^ kennst du doch selbst, aber ich versteh scho was du meinst. wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das ich mir die Kohle sparen kann.


----------



## Burak_50 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturen sind doch hoffentlich CPU-Temperaturen, oder ?

Wassertemp von 43° ist "etwas" viel.


----------



## Madz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin von CPU Temperaturen ausgegangen.


----------



## ole88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich auch^^


----------



## Burak_50 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt meine Laing durch Umstecken der Pins auf 7V gedrosselt. Abgesehen mal davon, dass sie jetzt viel angenehmer läuft, ist ein Leistungsnachlass von 175 Litern auf 70 Liter normal ?


----------



## Madz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das kann durchaus sein.


----------



## Skaos (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine Laing durch Umstecken der Pins auf 7V gedrosselt. Abgesehen mal davon, dass sie jetzt viel angenehmer läuft, ist ein Leistungsnachlass von 175 Litern auf 70 Liter normal ?



Kann ich dazu mal bitte mehr Infos haben  gibts da schon ne Art How To..?

Wie funzt das, dass sie auch anläuft etc? 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Burak_50 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach danach hier richten http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143524&d=1244576791


Aber bedenke, dass nicht jede Laing bei 7V anläuft.


----------



## Skaos (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besten Dank, das probieren wir doch nachher gleich mal aus 

Wie siehts aus, kann es passieren dass sie manchmal anläuft und manchmal nicht? Nich dass es beim ersten mal klappt und beim zweiten mal koch ich lecker Süppchen über Graka und CPU..


----------



## Burak_50 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versichern kann ich dir nichts, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass er einmal anläuft und dann mal nicht. Entweder es geht oder halt nicht.


----------



## Skaos (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich werds testen und Bericht erstatten, Danke erstmal soweit


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine Laing durch Umstecken der Pins auf 7V gedrosselt. Abgesehen mal davon, dass sie jetzt viel angenehmer läuft, ist ein Leistungsnachlass von 175 Litern auf 70 Liter normal ?



Ich hab meine von 12 Volt auf 9,8 Volt gedrosselt (so das ruhe is) und ich habe einen Durchflussverlust von  40 l/h, wenn man so nachrechnet ist das normal.


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine läuft bei 8,7 was zwar immer noch nervig
aber nicht Ohrenbetäubend ist 

Momentan geht mir mein Sysncmaster T220 auf die Nerven,
da er einen hohen Ton im Betrieb macht. Da mein Sys
total auf Ultra Silent getrimmt ist, bekomme
ich das voll mit


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Momentan geht mir mein Sysncmaster T220 auf die Nerven,
> da er einen hohen Ton im Betrieb macht. Da mein Sys
> total auf Ultra Silent getrimmt ist, bekomme
> ich das voll mit


Die Guten alten Samsung Tft Monitore mein 2253 Bw summt auch fleißig.


----------



## trunxsz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Einfach danach hier richten http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143524&d=1244576791
> 
> 
> Aber bedenke, dass nicht jede Laing bei 7V anläuft.



Meine hat ein gelbes anstatt einem roten Kabel, ist das dann ne andere Sache?
In dem von dir verlinkten Thread ist ein Bild angehängt, dass zeigt, wie man sie für 5V,7V und 12V schalten muss. Bei mir steckten die Kabel von Anfang so, wie bei der 5V-Konstellation. Das wundert mich.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Da ein Mora erst mit 5 Lüftern besser als ein sehr guter Triple ist, würde ich dir davon abraten. Warte lieber auf den Mora 3. Der wird dieses Jahr noch erscheinen.



Das mann so viele luefter am MoRa haengen muss um bessere temps zu erreichen wusste ich nicht , kannst du ein beispiel fuer ein "sehr guter Triple" nennen ? Das wuerde mich interessieren 

Was hat es mit dem MoRa 3 auf sich ? Hast du schon ein paar infos ueber specs oder sonst was ? Ich hatte vor mir spaetestens im sommer einen MoRa zu holen, aber vielleicht werde ich auf die neue generation warten, was meinst du ?


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Was hat es mit dem MoRa 3 auf sich ? Hast du schon ein paar infos ueber specs oder sonst was ? Ich hatte vor mir spaetestens im sommer einen MoRa zu holen, aber vielleicht werde ich auf die neue generation warten, was meinst du ?



Keine Infos... warten


----------



## speedstar (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Das mann so viele luefter am MoRa haengen muss um bessere temps zu erreichen wusste ich nicht , *kannst du ein beispiel fuer ein "sehr guter Triple" nennen ? Das wuerde mich interessieren*
> 
> Was hat es mit dem MoRa 3 auf sich ? Hast du schon ein paar infos ueber specs oder sonst was ? Ich hatte vor mir spaetestens im sommer einen MoRa zu holen, aber vielleicht werde ich auf die neue generation warten, was meinst du ?



XSPC RX 360 und Thermochill 120.3 wenn es was mit 120mm Lüfter werden soll und der Black Ice SR1 420, falls du mit 140er was machen willst.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Keine Infos... warten



Wieso habe ich das gefuehl das du irgendwas weisst aber es mir/uns nicht verraten willst/darfst  ?

Ich hoffe nur das es nicht allzulange dauern wird, da ich meine wakue gerne noch diesem sommer fertig haben moechte 

@ speedstar

Danke dir, aber wenn mann bedenkt das diese radis nicht gerade billig sind, der aufpreiss zum MoRa wuerde sich lohnen wenn mann ordentlisch reserven haben will (sprich vollbestueckt mit 9 luefter)


----------



## Madz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Nur soviel: Der Mora 3 wird super, viele neue Features.


----------



## speedstar (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Nur soviel: Der Mora 3 wird super, viele neue Features.



Mal Hand aufs Herz: kann ein Mora 3 denn um Welten besser sein als ein Mora 2? Ich denke eher nicht. Nur ein paar Features haben, womit man nicht rechnet .


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie fehlt mir in der Liste noch ein 4x140er Radi, der quadratisch ist.


----------



## Madz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch kann er.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Waere es denkbar das er auch mit 140er luefter bestueckt werden kann wie der Revo ? Nicht das es noetig waere, sondern weil mann so weniger luefter brauchen wuerde um eine sehr gute kuehlung zu gewaehrleisten

@ speedstar

Es gibt schon ein paar punkte die ich am "alten" MoRa verbessern wuerde, zum beispiel der durschfluss widerstand, oder eine integrierte blende damit mann die luefter wie beim Evo direkt montieren kann. Ok, ich weiss das es die kuehlleistung nicht erheblisch nach oben treiben wird (durschfluss), aber waeren immerhin guter features die mich persoenlich freue koennten


----------



## chefmarkus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte ich etwa mein Casebau mit s x 560er intern verbaut nochmal aufschieben und warten was der Mora 3 so zu bieten hat? Würde sich das lohnen?
Na kommt schon  - ihr dürft auch flüstern...


----------



## chefmarkus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ende des Jahres? - prima, dann kann ich ja jetzt den 560er bauen und nächstes Jahr im Januar den Mora 3 verbasteln....

 (Ganz zwischendurch reicht mir gerade meine Frau ein unbedeutendes Stück Papier rüber mit dem Wörtern "Mora3", "2 mal 560" inklusive ein paar Fragezeichen hinterher, sowie ein Haufen Ausrufezeichen in Zusammenhang mit dem Wort "Scheidung" (oder so ähnlich)... was mag das wohl bedeuten? 

...äh, ja äh schatz, tja... ich? äh, zweimal sowas basteln? äh, nö...wie kommst du bloß auf sowas???


----------



## trunxsz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



trunxsz schrieb:


> Burak_50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einfach danach hier richten http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143524&d=1244576791
> ...



Weiß nicht, obs irgendwie im Mora-3-Fieber untergegangen ist, aber kann mal jemand bitte was dazu sagen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@trunxsz am besten du misst die Spannung nach.

@all der Mo-Ra 3 soll laut Rico das übernächste Release werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Das mann so viele luefter am MoRa haengen muss um bessere temps zu erreichen wusste ich nicht


Also: mein Mora läuft mit nur _vier_ Lüftern und dazu noch die Lüfter nur mit _halber_ Kraft - und ich kriege meinen Rechner selbst bei passivem Betrieb des Mora kaum warm!
Näheres findest Du in meinem TB - konkret zu den Temps hier.



Madz schrieb:


> Den Kampf um jedes einzelne Grad kann ich nicht verstehen. Solange dein Rechner leise ist und innerhalb der Spezifikationen läuft, würde ich mich damit zufrieden geben.-


Dem stimme ich zu: ich will die Kiste leise haben - auf ein Grad mehr oder weniger kommt's nicht an.
Trotzdem ist es schön zu wissen, dass der Mora einiges mehr kann, als ich erwartet hatte. 
_*Warm*_ habe ich die Kiste *nicht* bekommen:
bei 1260 U/Min der Laing, nicht mal 32L/Std Durchfluss nur 48° CPU-Temp sowie 37,6° Wassertemperatur nach fünf Stunden Prime *und* Furmark - und das _*ohne*_ Lüfter!
*
Was will man mehr?*

Ich mit von daher mit dem Mora - auch mit nur vier 'halben' Lüftern - mehr als zufrieden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute ist mein TFC 360 gekommen und einige Lammellen sind verbogen.. ist das schlimm?


----------



## Skaos (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm sollte nicht so sein, aber schlimm ist das eigentlich nich, kommt drauf an wie viele einige sind, wenns zu extrem is würde ich über eine Retoure nachdenken.. 
das mit den Lamellen passiert den meisten eh beim Einbau  dicht sollte er aber trotzdem sein denk ich


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na gut dann wasch ich ihn jez mit warmen wasser + cliilit BAANG aus


----------



## Skaos (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke werde ich haben


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Tipps wie man den Schlauch über diese verammten Tüllen (Perfect Seal) bekommt ?


----------



## xEbo (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps wie man den Schlauch über diese verammten Tüllen (Perfect Seal) bekommt ?



Nimm ne Tasse mit warmem Wasser, halt die Schlauchenden paar Sekunden rein und schieb den Schlauch drüber.


----------



## chefmarkus (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

etwas anwärmen? mit heißem Wasser /Fön...
und wenn's nicht flutscht hilft doch Vaseline, oder? 
edit:xEbo war schneller...


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps wie man den Schlauch über diese verammten Tüllen (Perfect Seal) bekommt ?


Kommt ganz auf die Größe der Tülle und des Schlauches an.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Schlauch leicht schräg ansetzen, sodass sich die eine Seite weitet,
und dann hin und her bewegen und dabei den Schlauch aufschieben 

Nichts mit warmem wasser


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut habs soweit geschafft, kann man ohne probleme bei der aquastream xt ein winkel an einsaugstutzen machen?

Und is es normal das man bei der Standart-Version keine LED hat?


----------



## N1lle (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute was sagt ihr eigentlich zu einem alten Heizkörper als Radiator??? der Platz auf dem Balkon findet???

Oder einem Ölkühler aus nem Auto???


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> gut habs soweit geschafft, kann man ohne probleme bei der aquastream xt ein winkel an einsaugstutzen machen?



also ich hab bei meiner Eheim am Einsaugstuzen nen Winkel dran, macht keine Probleme, also sollte es bei einer fast baugleichen Pumpe auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Und is es normal das man bei der Standart-Version keine LED hat?


Die Versionen sind alle baugleich bis auf die Software. Die LED ist nur an wenn du sie einschaltest oder ein Fehler auftritt (die du zum Teil selber einstellen kannst).


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



N1lle schrieb:


> Leute was sagt ihr eigentlich zu einem alten Heizkörper als Radiator??? der Platz auf dem Balkon findet???
> 
> Oder einem Ölkühler aus nem Auto???


Wen er so alt ist dass er aus Kupfer besteht dann hast du damit top Ergebnisse. Wenn nicht dann musst du schon arg auf Korrosionsschutz aufpassen, die Kühlleistung sollte aber immer genügen.
Und gründliches Ausspülen vorher ist natürlich Pflicht.

Das gilt für beide Alternativen.


----------



## Skaos (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber bei derzeitigen Außentemps würde ich mir das mit dem Balkon definitiv verkneifen.. Da hast du schnell mal Kondenzwasser im Case.. wenn sich die Brühe denn überhaupt bewegt, wenn der Rechner ne Weile aus war 

Also irgendwo ins Zimmer stellen und ab dafür


----------



## caroliine<3 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
Kann hier mal eben wer drüberschauen, ob ich nichts vergessen habe bzw. ob alles so passt ?
Warenkorb.

Gruß Caro.


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für welches System ist die Wakü?


----------



## Skaos (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hossa, da schlägt aber jemand gleich richtig zu.. ich würd noch über sowas hier nachdenken:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel 64084

Hat der CPU-Kühler bis auf die Kompatibilität mit vielen Sockeln nen bestimmen Grund?


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich habe den Korb mal ordentlich zusammengestrichen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Da der Mora 3 (ca. 3-4 Monate) vor der Tür steht, würde ich jetzt nicht 300€ alleine für Kühleistung ausgeben. Du wirst dich bei Erscheinen des neuen Produkts zu Tode ärgern.


----------



## caroliine<3 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Für welches System ist die Wakü?



Für das System meines Vaters. :'D
Oder meinst du von den Komponenten die gekühlt werden sollen ?
Sag ich dir gleich, muss erst mal los.


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich für welche Komponenten.

E: So, mein Testsystem hängt jetzt, mit den Werten vom 420er Test, an einem Magicool Slim 140.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> E: So, mein Testsystem hängt jetzt, mit den Werten vom 420er Test, an einem Magicool Slim 140.



FAIL!


----------



## STER187 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Caro, würde mir zur Zeit nicht den MORA-2 kaufen, da der MORA-3 ja schon seit längerem in Entwicklung ist..somit wird es nicht mehr "allzulang" dauern..

Du würdest dir im Nachhinein in den Arsch beißen 

mfg
STER178


----------



## Nucleus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



STER187 schrieb:


> @ Caro, würde mir zur Zeit nicht den MORA-2 kaufen, da der MORA-3 ja schon seit längerem in Entwicklung ist..somit wird es nicht mehr "allzulang" dauern..
> 
> Du würdest dir im Nachhinein in den Arsch beißen



Komisch... als hätte ich das grad schon irgendwo gelesen...



Madz schrieb:


> Da der Mora 3 (ca. 3-4 Monate) vor der Tür steht, würde ich jetzt nicht 300€ alleine für Kühleistung ausgeben. Du wirst dich bei Erscheinen des neuen Produkts zu Tode ärgern.



Ah!


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



N1lle schrieb:


> Leute was sagt ihr eigentlich zu einem alten Heizkörper als Radiator??? der Platz auf dem Balkon findet???
> 
> Oder einem Ölkühler aus nem Auto???



Ich wäre vorsichtig.


kann viel Dreck drinne sein, der an anderer Stelle zu Problemen führt
durch vorhandene Reste - gerade bei Kühlern aus Kraftfahrzeugen - können andere Teile Deiner Wasserkühlung leiden.
Gerade beim Ölkühler könnte es zu chemischen Problemen kommen - nicht alle Kunststoffe sind Ölfest!
Und nicht alle Reste lassen sich durch Spülen beseitigen, manche Lösen sich erst im Laufe der Zeit oder durch eine chemische Reaktion bsp. mit Wasserzusätzen.
die Anschlüsse musst Du ziemlich sicher löten oder anders ändern.
der Radi auf'm Balkon kann Probleme bringen, weil er einfriert oder zu stark kühlt, so dass sich auf der Außenseite der Schläuche und Kühler Kondenswasser bildet, was zu Problemen führen kann
wie bereits erwähnt: der Eumel kann einfrieren - und ob sich Frostschutz wiederum mit den anderen Zusätzen im Wasser verträgt (bsp. UV-Zusätze), ist eine andere Sache.
bei den heutigen Preisen auch für große Radis - der Evo 1080 ist sooo teuer nicht und dürfte für fast jedes System reichen - ist die Einsparung meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll.
Anmerkung: ich bin mit meinem Mora 2 Pro mehr als zufrieden - siehe mein TB - und halte so etwas für eine Bessere Lösung.
Sofern nicht weniger Radifläche reicht, die dann intern verbaut werden kann/soll.
Gerade mit dem Erscheinen des Mora 3 dürften die Mora 2er preiswerter werden oder ggf auch gebraucht zu bekommen sein.
@Caro: warum nur eine Schnellkupplung?
Wenn Du ein Gerät - bsp. den Mora - abtrennen willst, brauchst Du je zwei Schnellverschlüsse Kupplung bzw. Stecker, da Du beide Schläuche trennen musst.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## caroliine<3 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So bin wieder zuhause.
Wollte eigentlich in der Schule on kommen, aber das ist nicht geworden. 
Also die Wasserkühlung ist für einen i7-920 und eine GTX295. Der Rest ist deke ich irrelevant, weil ja nichts mehr mitgekühlt wird sonst.
Wann soll der Mora-3 denn kommen und wie wird er aussehen bzw. wie viele Lüfter welcher Größe wird man damit betreiben können ?
Das Problem eines 420er Radis ist, dass er meiner Meinung nach extern nur sehr doof zu verbauen ist und intern ist in diesem Fall nicht geplant.
Warum den HK LT ? Der den ich ausgesucht habe ist doch besser oder nicht ?
Der AGB kommt auch nicht in Frage, da keine 5.25" Schächte frei sind.
Beim Deckel war ich mir nicht sicher, dachte aber mal gehört bzw. gelesen zu haben, dass der EK X-Top V2 einen größeren Durchfluss hat. Ist der viel lauter oder waurm empfiehlst du den anderen ?
@ Schienenbruch:
Danke, hab ich nicht dran gedacht. 
Aber ja, du hast recht.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Mo-Ra 3 nur so viel: Da Warten lohnt sich - auf jeden Fall. 

Hat jemand nen *Cuplex HD* abzugeben?


----------



## Burak_50 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> So bin wieder zuhause.
> Wollte eigentlich in der Schule on kommen, aber das ist nicht geworden.
> Also die Wasserkühlung ist für einen i7-920 und eine GTX295. Der Rest ist deke ich irrelevant, weil ja nichts mehr mitgekühlt wird sonst.
> Wann soll der Mora-3 denn kommen und wie wird er aussehen bzw. wie viele Lüfter welcher Größe wird man damit betreiben können ?
> ...




Den HK empfehlt Madz wahrscheinlich, weil er erstens kaum schlechter als der Supreme ist und vor allem er "made in germany" ist, sprich, wenn mal was sein sollte, gibt's deutschen Support usw.

Die Laing Deckel nehmen sich alle Leistungsmäßig nicht viel, da solltest du eher auf Lautstärke und Anzahl der Gewinde achten und da kommt der AC gut weg, sonst täte ihn Madz ja auch nicht empfehlen...


ps.: Was will dein Vater mit einer GTX 295 ?


----------



## caroliine<3 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Den HK empfehlt Madz wahrscheinlich, weil er erstens kaum schlechter als der Supreme ist und vor allem er "made in germany" ist, sprich, wenn mal was sein sollte, gibt's deutschen Support usw.
> 
> Die Laing Deckel nehmen sich alle Leistungsmäßig nicht viel, da solltest du eher auf Lautstärke und Anzahl der Gewinde achten und da kommt der AC gut weg, sonst täte ihn Madz ja auch nicht empfehlen...
> 
> ...



Hm ja gut, aber was soll bei nem CPU-Kühler großartig supportet werden ? 
Wenn ihr sagt, der HK lohnt sich mehr als der HF dann werd ichd en wohl nehmen. Aber trotzdemnicht den LT sondern den Kupfer.
Hab den ja selbst und hab den anderen nicht genommen, weil ich unzufrieden bin, sondern weil es eben besser sein soll. 
Ist ja aber egal. Das überleg ich mir nochmal.
Ist der AC-Deckel denn leiser ?
Den Rest hättest du dir ruhig sparen können.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Hm ja gut, aber was soll bei nem CPU-Kühler großartig supportet werden ?



Die Halterungen und de Backplates für neue CPU-Sockel.


----------



## Burak_50 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie man da so eine Show drum machen kann, hab's jetzt entfernt...

Wenn es dir nur um die reine Leistung geht, dann nimm den Supreme HF, dem auch noch, im Gegensatz zum HK eine Backplate beiliegt, und der EK Deckel sollte marginal leiser sein, bietet dafür jedoch halt weniger Optionen und nochmal, was will dein Vater mit einer GTX 295 ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Caro: Du hast Recht: es ist egal, ob Du Er oder Sie bist.
Was nicht ganz so egal ist, ist das mit dem Support: es kann schon mal sein, dass man den braucht, weil bsp. was undicht ist oder weil Du Ersatzteile brauchst.
Beim HK bekommst Du beispielsweise relativ einfach zusätzliche 'Beine', mittels derer Du den HK auch auf andere Sockel anpassen kannst.
Kann ja sein, dass demnächst ein neuer Sockel kommt - in zwei Jahren spätestens denke ich.
Und die Wakü hat eine - im Verhältnis zu anderen PC-Teilen - recht hohe Lebenserwartung; da ist es schön, wenn Du einfach für 10€ neue Beine bekommst, anstatt für 60€ einen neuen CPU-Kühler zu kaufen.

Ab davon: der HK ist derzeit schlichtweg die Referenz unter den CPU-Kühlern - einen besseren wirst Du kaum bekommen.
Wobei der Unterschied zwischen Kupfer und LT-Variante recht gering ist.
So jedenfalls die Test's.


Bei den Laing-Deckeln kann man - denke ich - ruhig nach optischen oder praktischen Gesichtspunkten auswählen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Burak_50 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es, zumindest mMn, schwachsinnig wäre sich zwischen Supreme und HK zu entscheiden nur auf Grund der Leistung. Die Unterschiede liegen bei nicht einmal einem halben Grad.

Der Supreme bietet mehr fürs Geld, der HK ist deutsch, ansonsten wäre halt noch die Optik ein Kriterium.


----------



## caroliine<3 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke, dann wird es wohl mal wieder der HK werden. 
Und bis der Mora-3 da ist ein 420er Radi.


----------



## Marquis (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Ek war bisher nur in einem Test besser und auch nur mit einer bestimmten Düsenplatte, mag sicherlich ein sehr guter Kühler sein, aber der HK 3.0 bleibt Referenz.
Wer etwas extravagantes haben will könnte sich auch die vernickelte Version vom A-C-Shop gönnen


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guten tag

könnt ihr mir den Unterschied zum neuen und alten Ek sagen? auser den zusätzlichen Düsenplatten..

und würde sich ein Umstieg bemerkbar machen?


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Umstieg macht sich sicher garnicht bis minimal bemerkbar.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marquis schrieb:


> der HK 3.0 bleibt Referenz.
> Wer etwas extravagantes haben will könnte sich auch die vernickelte Version vom A-C-Shop gönnen


oder eine andere Variante - bsp. mit Karbonbeinchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den guckste mal dort.
Oder (wie von Dir erwähnt) auch vernickelt wie er hier.

Irgendwo hab' ich auch mal 'ne vergoldete Version gesehen.
Schwarz verchromt gibt's auch - hab' ich mal hier im Forum von gelesen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt mittlerweile auch noch eine weiße Version von WC direkt:
Watercool Shop
(und jede Menge andere Ideen)


----------



## Xandrus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuzzi schrieb:


> guten tag
> 
> könnt ihr mir den Unterschied zum neuen und alten Ek sagen? auser den  zusätzlichen Düsenplatten..
> 
> und würde sich ein Umstieg bemerkbar machen?





Madz schrieb:


> Ein Umstieg macht sich sicher garnicht bis minimal bemerkbar.



öhm das würde ich so aber nicht sagen...
Die Temperatur wird recht ähnlich sein, aber da sind die Unterschiede zwischen allen CPU Kühlern ja nicht so groß, aber der Durchfluss würde dann schon erheblich steigen!
Natürlich bringt der höhere Durchfluss effektiv sagen wir mal so ca. nix, aber soll ja auch komische Highflower hier und da geben


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

um den Durchfluss zu erhöhen müsste ich ja einfach nur die Plätchen vom neuen EK einabun oder?

weil ansosnten bin ich mit der Kühlleisutng des alten EK echt sehr zufrieden..


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Aussage bezog sich ja auch auf die Temperaturen.


----------



## Xandrus (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann sollte man das auch schreiben  So ersichtlich war das nicht da die Frage auch nicht wirklich eindeutig war!
Einfach nur die Düsenplatte würde den Durchfluss vermutlich erhöhen, aber die Temps senken. Der Supreme HF hat auch einen neuen Boden bekommen! Wäre schon etwas dreist einfach den alten Supreme nur mit einer neuen Düsenplatte zu verkaufen....


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so bin gerade dabei mein sys zufüllen und mmh iwie bin ich nicht zufrieden:

also agb randvoll gefüllt pumpe an kurz wasser gesaugt und jetzt pumpt er die ganze Zeit. Allerdings saugt er das Wasser nicht ausdem AGB, der Impeller im ek agb dreht sich kaum und wasser zur pumpe is ganz ganz wenig, ist das normal? (Hab einmal ganz Links den schlauch angeschlossen so das das wasser durch den impeller muss und einmal ganz rechts einen angeschlossen

Muss der AGB eigentlich offen sein oder kann man den schließen?


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Agb musst du beim Befüllen offen lassen. Kannst du nach der Pumpe kurz den Schlauch abziehen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Kannst du nach der Pumpe kurz den Schlauch abziehen?



Wie meinst du das?

Wie lange dauert das entlüften von einem cpu only sys mit 360 radi standardmäßig?


----------



## Marquis (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vernickelt reicht mir erstmal aber vergoldet mit echtem Gold, das würde ich auch gerne machen lassen 
Ich glaub ich frag mal einen Freund von mir ob er meinen Laser gravieren kann

Wasserkühlerwechsel lohnt sich nur in den seltensten Fällen, da bekommst du vielleicht eine 2°K bessere Temperatur raus, das Geld dafür solltest du lieber in andere Bereiche investieren, für mehr Kühlleistung z.B. ein weiterer Radiator, bringt viel mehr.


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, zieh kurz nach der Pumpe den Schlauch runter. Dann wird die Pumpe automatisch unter Wasser gesetzt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin bisschen langsam gerade ^^ mmh falls du das meinst vom AGb zu pumpe hin ist der schlauch fallend, ich glaube ich hätte den schlauch erstmal nich über den "Imperller weg" gehen lassen sollen, 

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/m...e43594a9c230972d/e/k/ek-spin-res-acetal-1.jpg

Seht ihr das Loch links unter dem impeller dort hab ich den "sauger" gesteckt.
SO kann er ja nur wasser ziehen wenn der agb ganz voll ist oder weil er ja nur da oben einen eingang hat, oder irre ich mich?


Edit:

Hab das gefühl das er 1 zu 1 die luftblasen gleich durchsaugt da er ja nicht von unten sonder von oben saugt, ich glaub ich steck das gleich mal um.


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal dumm gefragt: Du hast doch den AGB vor der Pumpe, oder?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar: pumpe,cpu,radi,agb usw.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

omg der impeller war fürs die pumpende seite gedacht denke ich mal -.-


Edit:

jo war klar das es so kommt -.- jez muss ich die schlauche abschneiden


----------



## Gast1663794603 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage:

Reicht für eine 5870 und für einen I7 920 (beide geOCed) ein Magicool 360 Slim mit 3 NB XL2?? oder währe ein weiterer Radi nicht schlecht?!

Lg


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt zwar immer auf den Grad des Übertaktens an, aber ein weiterer Radi schadet an der Stelle auf jeden Fall nicht - der Sommer soll ja bald auch wieder kommen


----------



## Gast1663794603 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Kommt zwar immer auf den Grad des Übertaktens an, aber ein weiterer Radi schadet an der Stelle auf jeden Fall nicht - der Sommer soll ja bald auch wieder kommen



reicht da ein weiterer 240 Radi von Aquacomputer mit NB Lüfter? denke schon oder


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ein 360er + 240er sollte dafür reichen.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja ein 360er + 240er sollte dafür reichen.



ok dann werde ich es wohl so machen
vielen dank für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür reicht ein 420er. Die Kombo hat bei 4 ghz und ~1,4V Soviel Verlustleistung wie mein Testsystem. Und das hat mit allen 420er maximal Deltas von ~9°.

Der Koolance, den ich gerade teste, fällt da leider raus. Die Lamellen sind dermaßen eng, daß die Delta bei 500 u/min schlechter als mit einem guten 360er ist.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

so eben auf die PCPS umgebaut, dabei die Schläuche komplett getauscht (waren leider doch noch ein paar Rückstände von den ganzen Radis im Kreislauf) und was muss ich abschliessend feststellen? Der 4. Kanale meines Aquaero macht schlappt. SUPER!


----------



## Gast1663794603 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 420er kostet mir dann wieder zu viel...den 360er hab ich ja schon
*träum* wenn ich mehr geld hätte

Lg


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso? 60€ für den P/L Sieger Magicool 420 in meinem Test.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bringt ihm auch nix, dass er in deinem Test () gewonnen hat und nur 60 Euro kostet, da er schon einen 360er auf Lager hat.

@bensch: Fahr die Lösung mit dem 360+240. Das wird dir auch im Sommer Reserven geben und sollte ersteinmal eine Weile reichen. Und lass dir jetzt nicht einen 420er aufschwätzen. Das Upgrade kannst du später dann mal machen.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @bensch: Fahr die Lösung mit dem 360+240. Das wird dir auch im Sommer Reserven geben und sollte ersteinmal eine Weile reichen. Und lass dir jetzt nicht einen 420er aufschwätzen. Das Upgrade kannst du später dann mal machen.


Von der Seite gesehen muss ich dir auf jeden Fall recht geben. Die Leistung ist etwas besser, aber eventuell kostet es auch mehr. Hast du denn schon Lüfter? Wenn nicht, würde es sich vielleicht lohnen, dass du den 360er verkaufst und doch einen 420er kaufst. Spart 2 Lüfter (~20€).

Im Detail müsste man das mal nachrechnen, was günstiger kommt. Leistungstechnisch sind beide Veriante mehr ausreichend.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar hat er die Lüfter schon (schau doch mal in seine Signatur  ). Daher lohnt sich die Umstellung auf den 420 samt Lüftern(!) nicht.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt. Wenn die Lüfter schon vorhanden sind, lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich habe schon die Lüfter und den 360er.
Dann kommt einfach ein 240er dazu und fertig...ist billiger
danke euch beiden

LG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Burak_50 schrieb:


> Den HK empfehlt Madz wahrscheinlich, weil er erstens kaum schlechter als der Supreme ist und vor allem er "made in germany" ist, sprich, wenn mal was sein sollte, gibt's deutschen Support usw.



Vor allem ist Madz WC-Fan und -Nutz(nieß)er 




caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Hm ja gut, aber was soll bei nem CPU-Kühler großartig supportet werden ?



Eigentlich nur Ersatzteile. Da ist WC aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert:
Zum einen ist der Service extrem kulant verschenkt fehlende Halterungsteile z.T. an Leute, die noch nie direkt bei WC gekauft haben.
Auf der anderen Seite kann es z.T. ne Woche oder länger dauern, überhaupt mal einen online-Kontakt herzustellen. (bis dahin hat man dann auch ein Päckchen von EK in den Händen)



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Die Halterungen und de Backplates für neue CPU-Sockel.



Z.B. die bekannte HK2.5-So1366 Halterung


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Auf der anderen Seite kann es z.T. ne Woche oder länger dauern, überhaupt mal einen online-Kontakt herzustellen. (bis dahin hat man dann auch ein Päckchen von EK in den Händen)



Deswegen ist anrufen die bessere Wahl. Meistens erreicht man morgens um 9 oder ~um 14 Uhr am besten jemanden.



> Vor allem ist Madz WC-Fan und -Nutz(nieß)er


Sie bauen nunmal spitzen Produkte.  Und wieso soll ich eine Firma aus dem Ostblack unterstützen, wenn ich direkt vor der Haustür mindestens gleichwertige Komponenten bekomme?


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Und wieso soll ich eine Firma aus dem Ostblack unterstützen, wenn ich direkt vor der Haustür mindestens gleichwertige Komponenten bekomme?


Weil sie beispielsweise im Falle des 5870-Kühlers einfach bessere Arbeit abliefern?  Zugegeben ist beim Heatkiller die Sache recht klar. Hier würde ich auch klar zur Lösung aus Deutschland greifen, aber verallgemeinern auf die Gesamtheit WC<>EKWB kann man das nicht im Ansatz.


----------



## t0mm1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

He

Habe gerade bei Jochen bestellt,gibt bis morgen noch Prozente.

Gruß t0mm1


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Weil sie beispielsweise im Falle des 5870-Kühlers einfach bessere Arbeit abliefern?  Zugegeben ist beim Heatkiller die Sache recht klar. Hier würde ich auch klar zur Lösung aus Deutschland greifen, aber verallgemeinern auf die Gesamtheit WC<>EKWB kann man das nicht im Ansatz.


Die Graka Kühler von Wc sind mir immer als sehr hochwertig in Erinnerung. Den aktuellen 5870 Kühler von EK kann ich aber nicht beurteilen. Da ich wahrscheinlich bald eine entsprechende Karte bekommen, nehme ich dies gerne in einem Vergleich unter die Lupe.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir einfach mal die Bilder in meinem Review an. Die sehr dünnen Pads sind wirklich problematisch. Die Werte waren beim Ek durchgehend besser.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

mal eine ganz andere Frage, wieviel Ltr/h bei einer WaKü ist gut...?? Und ab wieviel Ltr/h ist der Durchsatz egal( im bezug auf temp. Verbesserrungen)...???

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ab ~45l/h zeigt sich nur nur noch eine kleine, ab 60l/h keine Veränderung mehr. Bzw. erst ab sehr hohen Raten jenseits der 200l/h wieder und auch nur, wenn die Kühler dafür anfällig sind.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm...ohkai...ich habe ja nun 2 x *Swiftech MCP355 *im Einsatz. Und einen Durchfluss von ca 190Ltr/h, deshalb meine Frage. Bei einer Pumpe hätte ich ca. 100Ltr/h und dann würde ich keinen Tempunterschied haben...???


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Bei einer Pumpe hätte ich ca. 100Ltr/h und dann würde ich keinen Tempunterschied haben...???


 Keinen messbaren Unterschiede zumindest.  Mit 100 L/h bist da im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

100l/h sind völlig ok.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohkai.,.supper...dann werde ich das morgen mal testen. Denn dieses "summen" was ich nebenbei habe, ist echt nach einer gewissen Zeit nervig...

Ich stel mich bestimmt an, aber ich möchte es absolut silent haben und wenn es dann mit einer Pumpe klappt, wieso nicht.

Gibt es denn eine Pumpe die noch stärker ist wie die Swiftec..??


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schon im LUxx angemerkt, starke Pumpe und leise wiederspricht sich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

_zu spät. aber nur 8 minuten _

Je nach Kühler ist man meist ab 30-60l/h in dem Bereich, in dem sich weitere Steigerungen höchstens noch in Nachkommastellen bemerkbar machen. (oder auch durch die größere Abwärme der Pumpe zunichte gemacht)


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jepp....ich denke leider auch...dann muss ich es morgen mal testen...schade...

Danke Euch für die Hilfe...


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Allerdings könnten zwei gedrosselte Pumpen bei gleichem Durchfluss etwas leiser sein als eine mit Vollgas. Einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Das Gefiepe der Laings ist nach allem was so berichtet wird aber eh sehr Modell-abhängig. Meine ist z.B. so nett ihre Stimme unter 10V Leistung nicht mehr über eine Ladung S-Flex bei ~400RPM zu erheben, während Andere von Störgeräuschen berichten die so manchen Lüfter bei Vollgas durchdringen.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...mit was kann ich denn die beiden Pumpen regeln...??


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

also ich habe nur ~30l/Std und reiche damit für mein System (Q9550 &4870; leicht übertaktet) völlig hin, um sowohl leise als auch gute Temps zu haben.
Allerdings habe ich auch einen sehr guten Radiator (Mora 2 Pro), den ich zumeist passiv - oder mit geringer Lüfterleistung (4*120mm mit ~5-600U/Min, was etwa einem Drittel der Maximaldrehzahl entspricht) - betreibe.

Von meiner Laing höre ich - bei offenem Gehäuse - nur ein leises Kratzen; sie läuft etwa mit 50%=~1300U/Min.

Warm bekomme ich das System selbst mit Prime und Furmark nicht.
(Siehe hier bzw. mein TB)

Edit: die Pumpen kannst Du entweder mit 'ner ausreiechend starken Lüftersteuerung - ich weiß nicht, ob das Aquaero zwei Pumpen schafft - regeln oder indem Du sie anstatt an 12V an 7V anschließt - dann haben sie automatisch weniger Leistung.
Voraussetzung ist da aber, dass die Pumpen das auch können - wenn cih mich nicht irre, kann die Laing aber mit 7 oder sogar 5V arbeiten.

Da kann man sich auch einen einfachen Umschalter machen, um die Pumpen auf 5-7-12V zu schalten.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> ...mit was kann ich denn die beiden Pumpen regeln...??


In Zeiten vom Powerbooster kommt man wohl um mindestens einen hier von(lieber gleich einen Pro Pumpe) nicht herum:
mCubed FanAmp Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU

Früher nahm man halt ein Power-Adjust pro Pumpe.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

Danke dir..und gibt es so einen Umschalter zu kaufen...??? das würd emich echt reizen, weil ich nicht weiss, wie man die auf 7v oder 5v runtertakten kann...



Olstyle schrieb:


> In zweiten vom Powerbooster kommt man wohl um mindestens einen hier von(lieber gleich einen Pro Pumpe) nicht herum:
> mCubed FanAmp Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
> 
> Früher nahm man halt ein Power-Adjust pro Pumpe.




Da kann ich also meine beiden Pumpen mit regeln..??? Wenn ja, wird das teil sofort bestellt...


----------



## caroliine<3 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blätter mal ein paar Seiten hier zurück, da stand glaube ich was, dass du einfach die Kabel von Stecker umstecken kannst, damit sie weniger Spannung bekommt.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> Blätter mal ein paar Seiten hier zurück, da stand glaube ich was, dass du einfach die Kabel von Stecker umstecken kannst, damit sie weniger Spannung bekommt.



höö..wie was umstecken...???


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@RomeoJ eine FanAmp pro Pumpe und mit einem y-Adapter an einen regelbaren Anschluss. Statt dem FanAmp kannste auch den poweramp nehmen. Der hat aber ca 1,5-2v Spannungverlust.
Oder halt fest die Pumpe auf 5V, 7V, 8,7V betreiben.


----------



## caroliine<3 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die Pins im Stromanschluss, so dass das Netzteil nur 5V reingibt.
Warte ich such dir den Link raus. 


Edit:
Hier gibts nen Tutorial.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gefunden... ;

das werde ich mal testen...



caroliine<3 schrieb:


> .........
> Edit:
> Hier gibts nen Tutorial.



..hihi zeitgleich...


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

8,7V sind auch möglich, mit einem SATA Stecker.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Edit: die Pumpen kannst Du entweder mit 'ner ausreiechend starken Lüftersteuerung - ich weiß nicht, ob das Aquaero zwei Pumpen schafft - regeln oder indem Du sie anstatt an 12V an 7V anschließt - dann haben sie automatisch weniger Leistung.
> Voraussetzung ist da aber, dass die Pumpen das auch können - wenn cih mich nicht irre, kann die Laing aber mit 7 oder sogar 5V arbeiten.
> 
> Da kann man sich auch einen einfachen Umschalter machen, um die Pumpen auf 5-7-12V zu schalten.
> ...


Problematisch könnte da die Anlaufspannung sein. Allerdings sollen die neuen Modelle(blauer Rotor) wohl durchgängig mit 7V anlaufen(meine tut das definitiv nicht).



> Da kann ich also meine beiden Pumpen mit regeln..??? Wenn ja, wird das teil sofort bestellt...


Du kannst so ein Teil halt zwischen einen regelbaren Lüfteranschluss(ein Aquaero hast du ja afaik) und eine Pumpe hängen so dass der AMP die Leistung liefert während die Regelung deren Stärke bestimmt ohne selbst belastet zu werden.

Solang deine Lüftersteuerung eh in der Lage ist zumindest eine Pumpe zu befeuern würde also eine dieser Platinen für die zweite Pumpe reichen.

Der Poweramp tut wie erwähnt ähnliches, ist dabei aber nur ein sehr einfacher Operationsverstärker so dass reichlich Spannung verloren geht.


----------



## RomeoJ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch..habe nun beide auf 7v laufen und sie sind "fast" silent...;

Und Durchfluss habe ich jetzt so 112Ltr/h...das sollte reichen... ;


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

genauso meinte ich das, Romeo - hab's nur nicht so fix gefunden.

Ich denke mal, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es nicht unbedingt auf das letzte ° an Temperatur ankommt - ob die CPU nun 47 oder 50° hat, ist (für mich jedenfalls) eher unwichtig - sollte es ausreichen, die Pumpen fest auf 5 oder 7V zu betreiben.

Zumal mit einer brauchbaren Wakü solche Temps nur beim Extremtest (Prime & Furmark) auftreten und im Alltagsbetrieb selten sein dürften.Anmerkung: Ich erreiche selbst beim Spielen (geht auf die Grafikkarte) genauso wenig wie beim Videoumwandeln (=100% CPU-Last _Plus_ Hdd-Last [Hhd's sind bei mir auch wassergekühlt]) eine Temperatur, die 35° Wassertemperatur (=Anlaufschwelle für die ersten beiden Lüfter auf dem Mora) überschreitet.​Grüße

Jochen


----------



## RomeoJ (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jepp...danke dir...mal gucken, werde nachher noch mal bissel daddeln udns chauen, was die temps machen..


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

na-ja: ich habe meine Kiste neulich nicht warm, geschweige denn heiß bekommen - egal, was ich gemacht habe!

Die CPU-Temps lagen bei 52, 55, 57,59° (Kerne) bzw 46° (Die), die Grafikkarte hatte auf der GPU 46°, die Graka-Speicher 60° und die Shader 54°.
Das Wasser kam auf 35,7 bzw. 37,6° obwohl die Lüfter auf dem Mora 2 abgeklemmt waren und nicht liefen.

Ich konnte anstellen, was ich wollte: die - passive! - Kühlleistung des Mora hat mir 'nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

OK, es war kein Sommer - aber der Mora steht auch nicht auf  dem Balkon; da hätte ich das ja noch verstanden (-5° Außentemperatur).
Aber trotzdem: da habe ich noch genug Reserven - lief ja nicht mal _ein_ Lüfter auf dem Mora!
Da dürfte mir der Mora auch ausreichen, wenn ich mal 'nen i7 und eine 5870er drin habe.

Und: selbst mit Lüftern - ich habe die SilentWings von BeQuiet! drauf - ist der Mora kaum zu hören.
Jedenfalls, wenn die Drehzahl unter 2/3 bleibt (darüber wird der Luftstrom doch recht laut) sind die Hdd's das Lauteste (im offenen Gehäuse), obwohl sie in einem - doppelt entkoppelten - Aquadrive stecken.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du auch ausreichend lange gewartet?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie es mit nem Mora aussieht, aber große Kreisläufe im allgemeinen sind sehr träge. Ich hab vermutlich wieder den Extremfall, aber unter 2 Stunden Laufzeit brauche ich gar nicht erst anfangen, wenn ich die Kühlleistung des Gesamtsystems testen will. Wenn das System über Nacht auskühlt vielleicht noch ne Stunde länger.
<38°C Wassertemperatur mit einem Mora (vertikal noch dazu) klingen jedenfalls traumhaft niedrig für 4870+Quadcore. (kanns sein, dass die Wand hinter dem Mora sehr kalt ist?)


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

reichen fünf Stunden?
Der Rechner war schon gut 'durchgebraten' als ich den Test gestartet hatte, weil ich verschiedenes probiert hatte.

Habe solange gewartet, bis sich die Temperaturen mehr als eine Stunde nur noch im Bereich unter 1° (+/- 0,5°) geändert haben.

Die Wand hinterm Mora ist recht kalt - die dortige Wohnung ist leer und die Heizung dort nur auf Frostschutz gestellt.
Dafür ist der Mora nicht an der Wand, sondern auf 'ne 14mm MDF-Platte geschraubt.

Ist ein Kreislauf mit ~1-1,5 Litern Inhalt schon groß?
Entschuldige die Frage, ich bin 'etwas' andere Größen gewöhnt - Klimaanlagenmonteur!

Ich lass das nochmal laufen, wenn die gerade laufende Videoumwandlung durch ist.
Diese Videoumwandlung ist keine Herausforderung für die Wakü: die vier Kerne laufen derzeit mit je ~75%, die Leistung, welche die Wakü 'vernichtet' bei lumpigen 45Watt - das schafft der Mora auch so.....

Heute sind halt die Grafikprozessoren die "Wärmeproduzenten vom Dienst" - da wird jede Herdplatte neidisch!

Nach dem nächsten Umbau kommt der Mora wahrscheinlich neben das Gehäuse und dann teste ich (sowieso) nochmal.

Ich kann den Mora jedenfalls nur empfehlen - er ist zwar nicht unbedingt preiswert - obwohl er im MP mal wieder recht günstig zu haben ist - und auch recht groß.
Dafür ist seine Kühlleistung einfach super!

Mal sehen, was der Mora 3 bringt....
Der wird für mein High-End-Projekt ziemlich sicher 'anstehen'.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dashquide (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi leute :p

Wollte mal fragen wie das mischungsverhältnis von Dest. wasser mit G48 sein muss.

bekomme ich das g48 bei atu ?

und kann ich da zb. dye ice bomb mit reingeben ohne das der koro schutz weg geht?


gruss dash


----------



## caroliine<3 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
Das Mischverhältnis sollte ca. 1:10-1:20(G48:Wasser) sein.
Bei ATU sollte es das geben, muss es aber nicht.
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit Dye Ice Bomb aussieht. Warte mal Antworten von anderen ab.


----------



## Dashquide (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke caroliine<3 ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Statt dem "Dye Ice Bomb" nimm Lebensmittelfarbe. Günstiger und färbt nicht so extrem ab.


----------



## Dashquide (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube ich nehm das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml 30073


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es blau sein soll würde ich ohnehin G48 nehmen.

Da haste bestimmt keine Flockenbildung und Abfärbung.


----------



## Dashquide (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hascht ja das nigrin, wo bekommt man das zeug her?
und welches müschungsverhältniss
und wie bekomm ich den UV effekt ? da würde ich denken UV schlauch.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich hab' das von Nigrin - ist aus dem Baumarkt.
Da findet man sowas beim Autozubehör. Demzufolge findest Du das auch beim Autofachhandel oder klassisch an der Tanke.

Mischungsverhältnis zwischen 1:10 und 1:25 (G48:Wasser)

Einen UV-Effekt hat das G48 afaik nicht.
Für einen entsprechenden Effekt brauchst Du dann eben UV-Schläuche.

Im AGB haste dann jedoch dennoch keinen Effekt.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle auf solche Spielereien verzichten.
Eine Gefahrenquelle weniger.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum färben einfach Lebensmittelfarbe nehmen, weil richtig blau ist G48 eben nicht.


----------



## Dashquide (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo ok 

also auf 1 l runter gerechnet kommen 100 ml G48 ins dest wasser 

ok , dann schlauch , da were ich schlau nehmen der wohl im normal licht blau ist und unter uv dan halt leuchtet .

bei der agb isses so .. da hab ich mir überlegt eins selber zu machen .. halt sone frisch halte dose . 750 ml Vol ^^

 das teil is so schon blau .. kann ja noch ne ld rein bauen das es halt da drinn blau leuchts 

ok .. thx 4 help


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> reichen fünf Stunden?
> Habe solange gewartet, bis sich die Temperaturen mehr als eine Stunde nur noch im Bereich unter 1° (+/- 0,5°) geändert haben.



Das sollte reichen.



> Ist ein Kreislauf mit ~1-1,5 Litern Inhalt schon groß?
> Entschuldige die Frage, ich bin 'etwas' andere Größen gewöhnt - Klimaanlagenmonteur!



1,5l würde ich mal (wenn sie nicht nur im AGB stecken  ) als "groß" bezeichnen. Ich selbst bin bei ~2,3l und müsste afaik den größten Kreislauf hier im Forum haben (zumindest den längsten  )



> Ich kann den Mora jedenfalls nur empfehlen - er ist zwar nicht unbedingt preiswert - obwohl er im MP mal wieder recht günstig zu haben ist - und auch recht groß.
> Dafür ist seine Kühlleistung einfach super!



Die Leistung, von der du berichtest, ist in der Tat super.
(aber eben auch deutlich besser, als alles andere, was ich bisher von passiven Moras gehört habe)


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven

Weisst du ob man den Laing Mod auch mit Silberleitlack durchführen kann?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[HowTo] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten - EffizienzGurus Forum

Seht doch dabei.



> Da an der Stelle, die wir modifizieren werden keine großen Ströme fliessen kann man dafür aber auch Silberleitlack verwenden


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Argh, habe ich überlesen. Dumm, wenn einem noch eine Katze um Kopf herumspukt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sollte reichen.
> 1,5l würde ich mal (wenn sie nicht nur im AGB stecken  ) als "groß" bezeichnen. Ich selbst bin bei ~2,3l und müsste afaik den größten Kreislauf hier im Forum haben (zumindest den längsten  )


Stimmt - wenn ich mich nicht irre, warst Du derjenige, mit den drei Radis waagerecht unterm Schreibtisch, oder?
Kann meinem Mora auch noch passieren, wenn ich den Rechner auf die andere Seite stelle (da steht derzeit noch der - luftgekühlte - Office-PC)
Der AGB ist ein kleiner (150-200ml oder so).
Was etwas Volumen bringt, dürften - außer dem Mora - die ganzen Kühler (Aquadrive, NB, SB, Spawas, CPU, Graka) und der lange Schlauch (2*2m) zum externen Mora sein.
Wenn ich die wieder entleere, messe ich den Inhalt nochmal genau nach - bisher habe ich nur danach geschätzt, was aus dem 5L-Kanister fehlt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Leistung, von der du berichtest, ist in der Tat super.
> (aber eben auch deutlich besser, als alles andere, was ich bisher von passiven Moras gehört habe)


Find' ich auch; den Kauf des Mora bereue ich auf keinem Fall - kann den nur empfehlen.

Ich mach' den Test die Woche (mit geschlossenem Gehäuse) nochmal - und poste die Werte auch noch mal.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Taitan (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho,

Kann das mal bitte jemand absegnen: 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/162df20049ff746f50e0cea459d4493a

Mir gehts in erster Linie um die Gewindelängen der PS Tüllen und dem BP Würfel: passen die so?  Meine PS Tüllengewinde, die ich schon verbaut habe, sind doch ziemlich lang gewesen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja geht hab auch das selbe T-Stück mit Ps Tüllen verbaut.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-471.html#post1122581


----------



## Taitan (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann geh ich mal shoppen


----------



## Marquis (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und dann gibts noch die Leute mit dem Monsta, das alleine schon fast 1,5 L schluckt...


----------



## Xylezz (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der leider nirgends mehr erhältlich ist  Auch wenn der Hersteller stinkt


----------



## Marquis (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin da leider nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, was haben die schon wieder angestellt?

Ein zweites krieg ich eh nicht mehr unter


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verschicken gerne Abmahnungen, frag mal Madz.


----------



## sonnyboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Die EKs sehen lecker aus, obwohl ich ned so auf Schraubis stehe.


----------



## Madz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Wie sieht es mit der Kompatibilität aus? Passen die auf den HK 3.0 ?


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Moinsen,

ich denke mal eher nicht, weil die normalen 16/10(11) `er Schraubanschlüsse auch nicht nebeneinander gepasst haben. Und das sind ja 12mm Anschlüsse...


----------



## Madz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haben die nicht auch 16mm außen?


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt ich depp..sollte erstmal Kaffee trinken und dann antworten...

Also passen tuen sie trotzdem nicht...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

ja - da hat der Hk 3 einen echten Nachteil: große Schraubanshclüsse passen da nicht: meine schwarzen 13/10er haben auch nicht gepasst: die Überwurfmuttern haben sich verzahnt.
Schade eigentlich: meiner Meinung nach der einzige Mangel an diesem hervorragenden Kühler.
Vielleicht kommt ja bald eine Revision 4, bei der das behoben ist.

Mal der - versprochene - Nachtrag zu meinem Post oben: ich habe inzwischen die Grafikkarte etwas übertaktet und noch mal 'nen Leistungstest gemacht.
Die Werte hat's hier.

RomeoJ: mit Kaffee wäre ich vorsichtig: nicht, dass du den 400%igen NobLorRos-Kaffee erwischst: der hat 'kleine' Nebenwirkungen...............
Kann sein, dass die Verschraubungen nach der dritten Tasse dann trotzdem passen...........

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War das nicht so das es eine zweite "Version" vom 3.0 gibt wo der Abstand leicht erhöht wurde`? Weil zu mir ist gerade ein neuer ausm A-C-Shop unterwegs ^^


----------



## Nucleus (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> War das nicht so das es eine zweite "Version" vom 3.0 gibt wo der Abstand leicht erhöht wurde`?



Afaik schon, ja.


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhm ich mess das dann mal nach , vllt hat Schienenbruch ja die alte Revision....hab mich nämlich ziemlich gewundert das 13/10 Schraubanschlüsse nicht passen


----------



## Marquis (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die TFC 16/10 (sind wir wieder beim Thema  ) passen auf den HK 3.0 2. Rev, das sah man in einem Review von Bundy. Hab denn mal für die EK 16/11 ausgemessen, theoretisch müssten die passen, aber wie es mit den 16/12 aussieht, wage ich nicht mal zu spekulieren.


----------



## Xylezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso das denn nicht?! Der Außendurchmesser ist doch entscheidend, nicht der Innendurchmesser

Und das 16/10er Schraubis passen ist super


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



Xylezz schrieb:


> Mhm ich mess das dann mal nach , vllt hat Schienenbruch ja die alte Revision....hab mich nämlich ziemlich gewundert das 13/10 Schraubanschlüsse nicht passen


kann gut sein; ich teste das nochmal, wenn ich demnächst den Rechner wieder umbaue - dann gibt's auch passende Fotos in meinem TB dazu.

Gleich mal die To-Do-Liste aktualisieren, sonst vergesse ich das wieder.....

Ich hatte es mMn schon versucht: die Überwurfmuttern haben sich ineinander verzahnt, so dass die eine mitdrehte, wenn ich die andere gedreht habe.

Soweit ich das im eingebauten Zustand messen kann, habe ich einen Mittenabstand von 2,1cm.
Die Anschlüsse, die ich da habe, sind 2,2cm - passt also um's Ar***lecken nicht.
So hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung: aufsetzen, ersten ANschluss festziehen: kein Problem.
Zweite Überwurfmutter drauf: stößt an die Erste an und dreht die mit.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Marquis (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Theoretisch natürlich, aber am Ende sind die dann doch dicker und ich bin der Buhmann 

Hier nochmal der Beweis für 16/10 Bild: img_635765rq.jpg - abload.de

Bei mir warens ca. 23 mm, deine 13/10 sind aber ganz schön dick...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Müssten die hier sein - hab' die gebraucht im MP erworben, von daher kann ich nur an Hand des Bildes vermuten, dass die es sind.

Von denen habe ich auch noch drei - sind aber derzeit verbaut; kann ich erst nach Zerlegen des Rechner testen.

Notfalls mal in mein TB schauen - so in der zweiten Märzwoche sollten diese Versuche abgeschlossen sein.

Wenn mein Tennisarm mit macht, auch schon kommende Woche - derzeit ist noch 'Schrauberpause'.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Marquis (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Apropos: Hat irgendjemand mal einen Test mit 16/10 TFC, Tygon und Masterkleer Schläuchen?


----------



## TheReal1604 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seeers ihr mit Wakü Fanatiker .

Ich habe nun einen Q6600 mit 3,2 ghz und 1,32V in mein Sys einziehen lassen.

Ich habe momentan meine HD4850 und meinen Q6600 im Kreislauf. Ich habe nur ein paar bedenken wegen meinen Temps..

Bei meiner Grafikkarte passt alles, die hat maximal 40°C an der GPU .

Aber die Kerne meines Prozessors werden nach ca 10 Runs im Intelburntest 58°C warm. 

Ist das besorgnis erregend? Oder "vollkommen normal" ?


Mein Wakü Setup:
Heatkiller LC Rev 3.0
Magicool 360er Radi
EK-VGA Supreme - Acetal
Laing DDC-12V Pro
16/10 Schlauch von Masterkleer

Habe momentan 3 Xigmateks oben aufem Radi sitzen @5V.

Lg,

Real

Ps: Wassertemp kann ich momentan schlecht messen, kein gescheites Thermometer im Haus .


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ TheReal1604

Was fuer eine revision ist dein prozi ? Wenn es die B3 ist (hatte ich schon) dann ist es normal


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

ich denke mal, das ist brauchbar.
Ich habe 'nen Mora 2 drin und erreiche hervorragende Temps.
Guckst Du dort - oder ein paar Post's weiter oben.
Auch meine CPU kommt auf Kerntemperaturen von rund 60° bei Furmark und Prime - der Intelburntest ist für die CPU nochmal anstrengender, glaube ich.

Ich würde Deine Temps für in Ordnung halten.

Hast Du evtl. das eine oder andere Bildchen (Bilder-Thread?)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## TheReal1604 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Q6600 ist ein G0. 

Bilder?

Sind im Anhang.


Sind allerdings noch ältere, wo der Q6600 noch nicht im Sys ist, die Konfiguration / verschlauchung etc pp ist aber die Gleiche. Und mein Radi ist nach wie vor oben drauf!

Lg


----------



## Marquis (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Halte das für unbedenklich, mein Q6600 hatte unter Prime auch immer ~52-55 °C bei etwas über 30°C Wasser Temp.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> @ruyven
> 
> Weisst du ob man den Laing Mod auch mit Silberleitlack durchführen kann?



Ich weiß, dass Laings laut sind, mehr muss ich nicht wissen 





Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mal der - versprochene - Nachtrag zu meinem Post oben: ich habe inzwischen die Grafikkarte etwas übertaktet und noch mal 'nen Leistungstest gemacht.
> Die Werte hat's hier.



Die Temperaturen können ich für Single-Mora Voll-passiv echt sehen lassen  (können das mal noch n paar mehr ausprobieren? Am Ende muss ich noch den Guide umschreiben  )

Aber dein Durchfluss... - mit was für einer Spannung betreibst du die Laing?
90% der Nutzer hier bekommen ja schon fast nen Herzinfarkt, wenn sie unter 1l/min fallen aber du unterbietest sogar mein System knapp.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

uui!

Die Spannung der Laing?

Kein Ahnung - hängt am Aquaero und wird nach Temperatur geregelt.
Läuft in den gezeigten Test's mit rund 54-60% - also 1260-1350U/Min.

Derzeit - also in diesem Moment - läuft mein System mit:

CPU-Last: ~13%
RAM-Auslastung: 42%
GPU-Auslastung: 1%
Wassertemperatur: 30,9/32,2°
CPU/Kern-Temepratur: 33/39-44°
GPU-/GPU-Mem-Temperatur: 36/48°
Durchfluss: 31,65L/Std
Leistung: 44-48W
Die Minimalleistung der Laing habe ich auf 44% eingestellt - mit 42% kommt sie zwar auch noch, wird aber etwas lauter; quält isch also hörbar.
Und: ich möchte etwas Reserve haben.

Da läuft auch nix: nur die Jukebox, der Browser und das übliche Hintergrundzeugs: Kapsersky, Hintergrundwechsler, 2 Seitenleisten (Rocket-Dock), die Minianwendungen, Cursor-FX, die LCD-Software der G19, die Aquasuite und der Rivertuner.

Jage ich die Laing auf 100% hoch, kommt sie auf ihre knapp 3000U/Min (Konkret: 2930) und der Durchfluss steigt auf etwas über 79L/Std.

Ich habe jetzt noch nicht probiert, inwieweit sich eine höhere Drehzahl der Pumpe bei den Test's (Prime & Furmark) auswirkt - das kann ja morgen mal machen.

Mein System ist eben auf Silent getrimmt - dass dabei die Temps noch so gut sind, hatte ich auch nicht erwartet.
Ich hab' mir mal sagen lassen, dass der Durchfluss ab etwa 30L/Std egal ist - mehr bringt da nur noch wenig Unterschied - und ab etwa 60L/Std gar keine Unterschiede mehr spürbar seien.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat der Aquaero keine Möglichkeit, die anliegende Spannung anzuzeigen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch übers Display, über die Software nicht. Also die LT Variante hat keine Möglichkeit.
Man sollte halt wissen wie es geht.

@ Schienenbruch. Was deine Liang macht auf 100% also 12 Volt nur 3000 upm. Da stimmt was nicht.
Normalerweiße macht eine DDC-1T 3800 Upm bei 12 V, meine macht am AE nur 3600 upm bei 100%


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

leider nicht.
Nur die Ausgangsleistung in % und die Drehzahl.


Wenn ich wieder schraubfähig bin, kann ich ja mal sehen, dass ich mit meinem Multimeter dran komme.
Ich hab' leider auch keine Leistunsgkurve der Laing, sonst könnte man aus der Leistung auf die dazu benötigte Spannung schließen.

Wie gesagt: wenn ich meine rechte Hand wieder gebrauchen kann, nehme ich das AE mal 'raus und messe über einen Adapter - der ist ja fix gelötet - mal nach.

€dit: jonny: habe ich da wieder was verpasst?
Kannst Du mir mal 'nen Tip geben?

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: schnell mal einen Eintrag in meine To-Do-Liste machen......


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> €dit: jonny: habe ich da wieder was verpasst?
> Kannst Du mir mal 'nen Tip geben?



Man nehme die Pfeiltasten am AE und zappe die Anzeigen durch bis da der Lüftername und die Voltzahl steht.
Schau mal in diene Bedienungsanleitung da auch drin stehts drin.

Ps: Die Spannungen sollten auch im Reiter Anzeige angehakt sein und ja ich weiß ich hab die Pumpe im AE falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Danke JonnyB!

alles klar - waren (natürlich) nicht angehakt....

Wat meinste, wie oft ich 'Liang' schreibe?

hab's nur meinem Browser gesagt, dass es 'Laing' heißt - das klappt aber bei der Aquasuite nicht....

Danke Dir


*R_M:* hier die Werte: 
Bei 1280 U/min (=54%) hat die Laing 6,5V.
Bei 100% (eingestellt; erreicht werden 96%) sind es 11,4V bei ~2960U/Min.

Durchfluss bei knapp 80L/Std.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Laings laut sind, mehr muss ich nicht wissen


Den Mod führe ich nur für die ganzen High-Flow Freaks durch. Die Laing aus meinem privaten Rechner belasse ich auf Standard und 60% Leistung.


----------



## Skaos (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> @ Schienenbruch. Was deine Liang macht auf 100% also 12 Volt nur 3000 upm. Da stimmt was nicht.
> Normalerweiße macht eine DDC-1T 3800 Upm bei 12 V, meine macht am AE nur 3600 upm bei 100%



Also mehr als 3300 U/min schafft meine auch nich.. find 3800 U/min etwas hochgegriffen, zumindest als Standard, bist du dir da echt sicher?


----------



## Burak_50 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Den Mod führe ich nur für die ganzen High-Flow Freaks durch. Die Laing aus meinem privaten Rechner belasse ich auf Standard und 60% Leistung.




Ich habe mein System mal mit 135 L/h gegen 60 L/h getestet und kein einziges Grad Unterschied war zu erkennen...


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas weiss ich auch, aber manche wollen es eben lesen.


----------



## speedstar (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen können ich für Single-Mora Voll-passiv echt sehen lassen  (können das mal noch n paar mehr ausprobieren? Am Ende muss ich noch den Guide umschreiben  )



Wärst du auch mit Evo's zufrieden?


----------



## Xandrus (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Also mehr als 3300 U/min schafft meine auch nich.. find 3800 U/min etwas hochgegriffen, zumindest als Standard, bist du dir da echt sicher?



Also meine Laing am Aquaero zeigt mir 3770 RPM an minimal schwankend!
Bei 61% sind es dann ca. 2250 RPM!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



speedstar schrieb:


> Wärst du auch mit Evo's zufrieden?



Ich nehm sogar Novas 
(bei nem Evo würde mich das sogar noch mehr überraschen, da in Tests typischerweise gegenüber dem Mora zurückfällt, wenn die Drehzahlen sinken)


----------



## speedstar (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na gut... gib mir zwei Wochen, dann ist alles vom Bepulvern zurück, kann es zusammenbauen und testen.


----------



## Xyrian (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, weiß einer von euch zufällig, was das hier für ein Kühler ist? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich für 10€ aus der Bucht geangelt... 
Die Beschreibung behauptet:


			
				Bucht-Verkäufer schrieb:
			
		

> Grafikkartenkühler für alle Nvidia 8600, G70 7800GT und 7800GTX (256MB oder 512MB) und 7900GT, 7900GTX Karten, sowie alle NvidiaNV40/GeForce 6800, 6800GS,LE, 6800GT und 6800Ultra nach Referenzdesign (AGP und PCI-E), basierend auf der NexXxoS Kühler-Serie


Das kann doch nicht sein, die haben doch alle ganz unterschiedliche RAM-Anordnungen.
Kennt einer das Teil, oder hat zumindest eine eindeutige Produktbezeichnung für mich, ich such mir nen Wolf...

Gruß
Xyrian


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würde spontan auch sagen NexXxos für die genannte Serie. Hatte ich auch mal, ist aber schon sehr lange her.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP3 NVidia 6800/7800/7900 & ATI X1800KL/KT/XTPE, ATI X19xx Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP3 NVidia 6800/7800/7900 & ATI X1800KL/KT/XTPE, ATI X19xx 12071

Sieht aus wie der hier....


----------



## Xyrian (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uh, man dankt  NE 7900GTX hab ich hier sogar noch liegen


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP3 NVidia 6800/7800/7900 & ATI X1800KL/KT/XTPE, ATI X19xx Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP3 NVidia 6800/7800/7900 & ATI X1800KL/KT/XTPE, ATI X19xx 12071
> 
> Sieht aus wie der hier....


Die Kühler bekommen die nie los.  Liegt wie Blei in den Regalen.


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für nur Versandkosten würde ich den Restbestand nehmen  Kupfer kann ich gebrauchen fürs Fräs-Projekt


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 8500GT hat dank solcher "Kühlerreste" einen neuen Wasserkühler für unter 15€ bekommen .


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

da könnt' ich ja fast überlegen, auf meine 9800GT auch noch einen zu setzen.
Wird sich aber nicht lohnen!
Warum?

1: kein Referenzdesign (Sparkle)
2: die ist schon passiv - auch, wenn ich sicherheitshalber einen SilentWings drauf gebunden habe.
3: der PC wird eh' bald verkauft und ein anderer darf mir dienen


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xandrus (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xandrus schrieb:


> Also meine Laing am Aquaero zeigt mir 3770 RPM an minimal schwankend!
> Bei 61% sind es dann ca. 2250 RPM!



Faszinierend... 
Ich hab jetzt mal meine Laing sauber gemacht und erst einmal festgestellt, dass sie ein gutes Stück leiser geworden ist obwohl ich nicht wirklich Dreck gefunden habe. 
Jetzt das was ich nicht ganz verstehe... 
Sie macht jetzt auf 100% ca. 3697 RPM und auf 61% ca. 2185 RPM. 
Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

mal 'ne gemeine Frage: was habt Ihr bei der Laing als Kalibrierwert (Impulse/Umdrehung) eingestellt?
Ich hab' da "3" eingetragen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne Laing gibt die selben Signale, wie ein Lüfter aus und da is der Kalibrierwert von 2 empfehlenswert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


das würde bedeuten, dass meine Laing in der Spitze ~4500Umdrehungen erreicht.

Da muss ich mal nachstellen - eigentlich sollten solche Angaben (Maximaldrehzahl, tachosignal) in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen.
Tun sie aber nicht.

Das ändert an den von mir angegebenen Werten für Temperaturen udn Durchfluss aber nichts - die hängen ja nicht an der Drehzahl der Pumpe.

grüße

jochen


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Tachosignal hat Definitiv "Lüfterstandard".
Maximal ~4500RPM kommen auch hin. Mein BigNG misst bei meiner (alten) Laing Pro 4577 maximal.
 Im Moment fahre ich ca. 4200RPM bei 10V.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4500 Upm entsprechen einer Laing DDC-1T*+*, ja das kleine Pluss macht 800 - 900 upm mehr aus. 

Die Plus Variante ist ja rein Technisch nix anderes als die non Plus Variante, einzig ein Lötpunkt macht den Unterschied.(Solang die Pumpe einen blauen Rotor hat.

Der Duchfluss hängt von der realen Drehzahl ab, die ausgelesene ist nur fürs Aquaero usw. wichtig. 

Wobei der Druchfluss bei nem Mora 2 fast wurscht is.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Tja, hab' ich 'ne Plus?

Keine Ahnung - gebraucht gekauft und nicht drauf geachtet - Aufkleber ist auch nicht (mehr) drauf.
Blauen Rotor habe ich auf jedem Fall.

Wobei: wenn ich "3" eingebe, komme ich auf ~3000 U/Min - 4500 Minus 900 macht aber 3400 U/Min - das kommt also nicht hin.

Mal sehen - wenn ich dran denke, nehme ich die bei der nächsten Montage auseinander und sehe nach, ob dieser omonöse Lötpunkt da ist oder nicht.

Und - wie Jonny richtig angemerkt hat - die Drehzahl ist in diesem Fall eine rein statistische Größe.

Und die Einstellung bei meiner Durchflussmessung stimmt: die von mir eingetragene Zahl entspricht der auf dem Durchflussmesser aufgeklebten Angabe (256 Impulse/Liter) - das sollte also stimmen.

Hätte ich da den falschen Wert eingetragen - den DFM, den ich habe, gibt es auch mit 509 Impulsen/Liter - würde ich einen noch niedrigeren (die Hälfte) Durchfluss angezeigt bekommen - kann also auch nicht sein; ich wäre bei 15 L/Std.

Habe mir auch mal sagen lassen, dass jeder Durchfluss über 60L/Std keinen Unterschied mehr macht - ob es also 60 oder 120 L/Std sind, ist egal.

Am WE nehme ich den Rechern wahrscheinlich komplett auseinander - bis er wieder läuft, werden einige Wochen vergehen.
Danach gibt's dann die neuen Werte - in meinem Tagebuch.

Grüße

Jochen

Trotzdem gehört so was in die Anleitung von der Pumpe rein - gilt übrigens für die meisten Lüfter auch.
Bei denen steht der Kalibrierwert auch nicht drin.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der "normale" Kalibrierungswert bei PC-Lüftersteuerungen sind 2 Impulse pro Umdrehung. An diesen hält sich auch die Laing(meine ist übrigens zu 100% eine "Vanilla", sie hat nämlich noch einen schwarzen Rotor). Da man beim PC eigentlich davon ausgeht dass ein Drehzahlsignal immer mit dieser Kalibrierung erfolgt steht auch in (fast) keiner Lüfter-Anleitung wie es denn genau aussieht.

Abgesehen von einem Spezialmodell von Inno arbeiten Durchflussmesser dagegen mit wesentlich mehr Impulsen. Das macht sie zwar genauer, an einfachen Steuerungen aber auch unnütz.


Generell gilt:
Eine Pumpe(bzw. ein gängiger Elektromotor mit veränderlicher Last an sich) hat keine feste Maximaldrehzahl. Diese ist immer davon abhängig wie viel Drehmoment sie aufbringen muss. Daher kann eine Laing Pro(bzw. DDC-1T) bei einem User auch schon mal schneller laufen als die Laing Ultra(DDC-1T+) eines anderen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Generell gilt:
> Eine Pumpe(bzw. ein gängiger Elektromotor mit veränderlicher Last an sich) hat keine feste Maximaldrehzahl. Diese ist immer davon abhängig wie viel Drehmoment sie aufbringen muss. Daher kann eine Laing Pro(bzw. DDC-1T) bei einem User auch schon mal schneller laufen als die Laing Ultra(DDC-1T+) eines anderen.


Dazu kommt noch das leichte Schwanken der Spannung.


----------



## Skaos (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich hab das mit dem Umstecken der Molex-Kabel mal getestet, meine Laing läuft zwar noch an, allerdings siehts im AGB nun echt ruhig aus.. vorher hatte ich ne satte Welle drin und nun sieht man noch minimale Wasserbewegungen.. also so ähnlich als würde man leicht ans Gehäuse stoßen muss man sich die Bewegung vorstellen.. bin grad mit Prime und Furmark am testen uob die Kiste so nich doch ne Spur zu heiß wird, oder ob der Durchfluss echt ausreichend is .. genau messen kann ich den ja leider nicht


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

stimmt aber!
(alte Elektrokenntnisse herauskram)

So ein Gleichstrommotor - wie bei Lüftern oder Laing - hat keine feste Drehzahl.
Die Drehzahl richtet sich nach Strom, Spannung und dem Widerstand am Rotor - in diesem Fall dem Gegendruck des Kreislaufes - unf änfert sich, bis ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Last und Kraft erreicht ist.

Ingeringerem Umfange ist das bsp. beim Diesel- oder Ottomotor ähnlich: unter Last kommt es zur sog. Drehzahldrückung.

@Skaos: wenn's im AGB ruhig ist, plätschert's auch net.
Ist bei mir genauso: ich muss schon genau hinsehen, damit ich sehe, ob die Pumpe läuft.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei ner Kreiselpumpe ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Durchfluss und Wiederstand am Rotor aber ein bißchen komplizierter. Afaik steigt die Drehzahl da eher mit höheren Wiederstand=geringem Durchfluss, wenn der Rotor weniger Wasser beschleunigen muss.


----------



## steinschock (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab selbst die AT auf Minimum laufen, und keinen unterschied bei den Temps feststellen können.
Auch nicht mit recht heftigem OC von CPU @ 1,45V und Graka @ 1,275V
Wobei die CPU @ 4,6 über 80°C war bei Vantage und 3D06.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei ner Kreiselpumpe ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Durchfluss und Wiederstand am Rotor aber ein bißchen komplizierter. Afaik steigt die Drehzahl da eher mit höheren Wiederstand=geringem Durchfluss, wenn der Rotor weniger Wasser beschleunigen muss.


Deswegen hab ich auch keine Aussage darüber gemacht wie Durchfluss und Drehzahl zusammen hängen, sondern nur festgestellt dass es überhaupt so ist .

Wenn ich mir angucke was in meinem Kreislauf so alles drin steckt ist deine letzte Vermutung allerdings nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Skaos (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> @Skaos: wenn's im AGB ruhig ist, plätschert's auch net.
> Ist bei mir genauso: ich muss schon genau hinsehen, damit ich sehe, ob die Pumpe läuft.



Hab hab mal ne Weile Furmark und Prime rennen lassen auch keine zu hohen Temps entdecken können.. scheint also echt noch auszureichen, bin begeistert.. besten Dank für den Link mit dem Drosseln per Stromstecker, spart doch so einige Euro


----------



## GoZoU (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei ner Kreiselpumpe ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Durchfluss und Wiederstand am Rotor aber ein bißchen komplizierter. Afaik steigt die Drehzahl da eher mit höheren Wiederstand=geringem Durchfluss, wenn der Rotor weniger Wasser beschleunigen muss.


Also ich würde es eher mit einem Asynchron- oder Synchronmotor vergleichen. Nehmen wir mal an, dieser muss ein Drehmoment erzeugen um eine Welle zu beschleunigen. An der Welle ist nun zusätzlich eine Bremse angebracht, die beliebig eingestellt werden kann. Wird die Welle stark gebremst, sinkt die Drehzahl des Motors. Dies folgt auch aus dem Zusammenhang P = M * w, da die Leistung bei steigendem Moment konstant gehalten werden muss.

Bei Generatoren lässt sich ein ganz ähnliches Phänomen beobachten, dies äußert sich z.B. in Frequenzschwankungen des Stromnetzes. So bricht die Frequenz zu Spitzenlastzeiten schonmal etwas ein (afaik auf ca. 49 Hz), während die Netzfrequenz nachts (also wenn keine Last anliegt) auf ca. 51 Hz steigt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Skaos: ist bei mir genauso.

schau mal Guck da.
(weitere Werte über das Inhaltsverzeichnis)

GoZoU: das gibt dann die falsch gehenden Radiowecker......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Asynchronmotor hat aber nur eine Eheim(selbst die 12V Modelle machen nochmal extra Wechselstrom aus dem Gleichstrom der eingespeist wird).

Die Laing dagegen läuft afaik direkt mit Gleichstrom.


----------



## GoZoU (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja bei der Laing sollte es sich um eine permanenterregte Gleichstrommaschine handeln. Der Asynchron-/Synchronmotor sollte nur als anschauliches Beispiel dienen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Also ich würde es eher mit einem Asynchron- oder Synchronmotor vergleichen. Nehmen wir mal an, dieser muss ein Drehmoment erzeugen um eine Welle zu beschleunigen. An der Welle ist nun zusätzlich eine Bremse angebracht, die beliebig eingestellt werden kann. Wird die Welle stark gebremst, sinkt die Drehzahl des Motors.



Die Bremse ist der Knackpunkt:
Was bremst bei einer Pumpe?
Es ist egal, ob die Pumpe ohne Wiederstand arbeitet, oder ob die Leitung komplett dicht ist: Der Rotor dreht sich mit einer Pumpenkammerladung voll Wasser und alles, was ihn direkt bremsen kann, ist die Reibung zwischen Wand und Wasser bzw. innerhalb der Lagerung. Die ist aber immer die gleiche.
Der einzige weitere bremsende Faktor, der mir einfallen würde, ist die Beschleunigung von Wasser, dass ohne Rotation in den Rotor einfließt und beschleunigt wieder heraus kommt. Die Menge des so zu beschleunigenden Wassers ist gleichbedeutend mit dem Durchfluss im Kreislauf -> je geringer der Durchfluss, desto höher die Drehzahl.

[size](rein theoretische Überlegung eines Laien)[/size]




Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen Asynchronmotor hat aber nur eine Eheim(selbst die 12V Modelle machen nochmal extra Wechselstrom aus dem Gleichstrom der eingespeist wird).



Die Eheims müssten einen Synchronmotor darstellen. 2poliger Permanentmagnet am Läufer, 2poliger, durch Wechselstrom wechselnder Elektromagnet als Stator.

Allerdings richtet sich die Aquastream beim ausloten des Taktes nach der maximal stabilen Drehzahl - in diesem Modus sollten die gleichen Regeln gelten, wie für einen Gleichstrommotor. (bzw. es ist de facto ein [wiki] elektronisch kommutierter Gleichstrommotor [/wiki])


----------



## GoZoU (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist der Knackpunkt:
> Was bremst bei einer Pumpe?
> Es ist egal, ob die Pumpe ohne Wiederstand arbeitet, oder ob die Leitung komplett dicht ist: Der Rotor dreht sich mit einer Pumpenkammerladung voll Wasser und alles, was ihn direkt bremsen kann, ist die Reibung zwischen Wand und Wasser bzw. innerhalb der Lagerung. Die ist aber immer die gleiche.
> Der einzige weitere bremsende Faktor, der mir einfallen würde, ist die Beschleunigung von Wasser, dass ohne Rotation in den Rotor einfließt und beschleunigt wieder heraus kommt. Die Menge des so zu beschleunigenden Wassers ist gleichbedeutend mit dem Durchfluss im Kreislauf -> je geringer der Durchfluss, desto höher die Drehzahl.
> ...



Wozu haben wir eigentlich ein Institut, dass sich nur mit Strömungsmaschinen beschäftigt?^^ Wenn ich dran denke Frage ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Lynx (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das könnte man doch mit einem zusätzlich ins System eingebrachten Kugelhahn testen, oder?
Man betrachtet die Drehzahl der Laing in Abhängigkeit von der Stellung des Kugelhahns.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch einfach einen Schlauch zusammendrücken


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lynx schrieb:


> Das könnte man doch mit einem zusätzlich ins System eingebrachten Kugelhahn testen, oder?
> Man betrachtet die Drehzahl der Laing in Abhängigkeit von der Stellung des Kugelhahns.


registriert .....und in die to-Do-Liste aufgenommen!

Macht' dann mal Mitte der Woche guck in mein TB!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde den Thread gerade nichtmehr wo einer wissen wollte was für eine Größe die Schrauben beim Heatkiller 3.0 haben :S

Naja mein Heatkiller 3.0 CU für AMD ist gerade angekommen und es sind M4x25 Schrauben

MfG Xy


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und passt er auf dein Board?


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hab ich nun noch nicht getestet weil ich keinen Radiator, AGB und Anschlüsse+Schlauch habe 
Das kommt hoffentlich alles nachm ersten März Wochenende ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt muss ich aber schonmal doof fragen...
Du bestellst den HK aber den Rest nicht...wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10% Rabatt bei A-C und ich bin Schüler und hatte leider nicht genug Bares für alles da und ich leihe mir nicht gerne Geld  Aber ich arbeite am Wochenende in ner Disco und das Geld fließt halt Großteils in meinen PC oder meine Freundin


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach so ist natürlich verständlich...bin auch Schüler.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> und das Geld fließt halt Großteils in meinen PC oder meine Freundin


Pass auf das in deine Freundin nicht was anderes fließt, das kostet dann noch viel mehr Kohle.


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nene dafür gibst Lümmeltüten/die Pille ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> 10% Rabatt bei A-C und ich bin Schüler und hatte leider nicht genug Bares für alles da und ich leihe mir nicht gerne Geld



Äh: 10% weniger für den Heatkiller und dafür einmal mehr Versand dürfte unterm Strich aber mehr kosten, als der Vollpreis, oder?


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, es relativiert sich weil ich einen GPU-X² G200b für 30€ B-Ware gekauft habe der mit Pech nicht mehr dagewesen wäre...und den hab ich nun auf meine HD5850 umgerüstet (was ca 25€ Unterschied zu anderen HD5850 Kühlern macht)

Außerdem : Nö. Der HK 3.0 CU kostet 60€ und der Versand 3,99 (meine ich^^)


----------



## Xandrus (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

btw gibt am 8. wieder 12% bei AT


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß, da folgt Radiator, AGB, Anschlüsse und Schlauch...und evtl auch n Gehäuse je nachdem wie viel Trinkgeld es die nächstens beiden Wochenenden gibt


----------



## Lynx (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach einen Schlauch zusammendrücken



Das hab ich grade getestet und ich stelle fest, wenn ich den Schlauch nicht zusammendrücke dreht sie mit ca. 3750-4017 und wenn ich ihn so zudrücke das fast nichts mehr durchkommt ändert sich irgendwie nichts, außer dass sie vllt nicht mehr so oft auf 3750 zurückfällt

PS.: was macht man eigentlich wenn man statt einer bestellten und gelieferten Graka eine 2te bekommt, die hintereinander eintreffen, also eine gestern und die andere Heute und das von verschiedenen Paketdienste aber vom gleichen Laden


----------



## DEFiNn (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
Ich hab gerade bei aquatunning gerade mal die B-waren angekukt und dabei bin über den hd 4870 gs kühler gestolpert den es ja leider nicht mehr neu gibt bei aquatunning und da ich die Gainward HD 4870 GS habe wollte ich mal fragen ob ich für 60 Euro zulangen soll oder nicht ?
Weil ich kaufe mir die Wakü + neues system anfang April zur Konfi und bis dahin ist der Kühler doch bestimmt schon weg. 
Was meint ihr soll ich zugreifen und ihn dann erst mal zuhause etwas liegen lassen ?


----------



## Xylezz (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab sowas ähnliches gemacht um mir sowas zu sichern


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlag zu. Du wirst wahrscheinlich neue Pads dazu kaufen müssen.


----------



## Taitan (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kennt jemand nen vergleichstest der 9x120mm Radiatoren? Also Evo, Nova und Mora?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's - weiß nur auf Anhieb nicht, wo.
Ich meine, Madz hätte mal einen gemacht.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das war Bundy glaube ich ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Xylezz - stimmt: hier ist der zu finden.

Fazit: Evo 1080 und Mora 2 Pro nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel.
Da kannst man also entweder nach Optik oder nach Preis kaufen - je nachdem, was einem wichtiger ist.
Denn: der Mora braucht zur Montage der Lüfter noch eine Lüfterblende, die auch noch mal einiges kostet.
bei den Anderen geht's ohne.

Taitan: ein Tip: wenn du noch 'ne Weile warten kannst: demnächst kommt der Mora *3* auf den Markt.
Der dürfte noch etwas mehr bringen - wenn's denn gebraucht wird.
Gesagt wurde noch nix  konkretes, aber ich vermute mal, der Mora 3 wird ein 9*140er-Radi.


grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Taitan: das mit dem Test findest Du im Wakü-Guide, also hier.
(da hab ich's eben auch fix her kopiert)


----------



## Taitan (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taitan schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank!


1,30€!

Spaß beiseite: kein Problem - gerne geschehen.
Erfahrungen zum Mora findest Du - unter anderem - in meinem Tagebuch.

Ich kenne eigentlich keinen, der mit so einem Riesen-Radi unzufrieden gewesen wäre.
Die Dinger haben nur zwei Nachteile: 
1: Groß: die musste erstmal unter kriegen
2: nicht ganz billig - relativiert sich aber ggf., wenn das Ziel (bei mir: Silent) erreicht wird oder nur ein Mora (oder Evo) statt mehreren - kleineren - Radiatoren gebraucht werden.

Ich würde das Geld jedenfalls wieder ausgeben - und werd's auch tun.
(bei mir steht dieses Jahr noch ein weiteres System an, für dass wohl der Mora 3 kommt)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Xylezz - stimmt: hier ist der zu finden.
> 
> Fazit: Evo 1080 und Mora 2 Pro nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel.




Falscher Link 
Du meinst den hier 
(im Guide hab ich übrigens alle größeren Vergleichstests des Forums, nicht nur diesen)

Bei der Größe des Unterschiedes muss man auch die Verlustleistung berücksichtigen: Es sind @7V vielleicht nur 0,7K - das entspricht aber einem Rückstand von 50% duch den Evo. PCGH-X hatte mal einen Test mit Mora und Nova und nur einer CPU als Wärmequelle, da war es ähnlich: 2,3"°C" vs. 3,5"°C" (@9x800rpm. @1200rpm liegen sie gleich auf). Sind zwar nur 1,2K Unterschied - aber das bedeutet wiederum, dass der Mora mehr als 50% weniger Kühlleistung bringt, als der Nova. Genauer: Der Mora erzielt mit 9 Lüftern die gleiche Leistung, wie der Nova mit 5.

Jedenfalls der Zahl nach. Was ich leider bei beiden Tests nicht weiß, ich die Messgenauigkeit...
Leider sind mir auch keine weiteren direkten Vergleiche bekannt.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Taitan: ein Tip: wenn du noch 'ne Weile warten kannst: demnächst kommt der Mora *3* auf den Markt.
> Der dürfte noch etwas mehr bringen - wenn's denn gebraucht wird.
> Gesagt wurde noch nix  konkretes, aber ich vermute mal, der Mora 3 wird ein 9*140er-Radi.



Der neue Mora kommt nach WC-Angaben in nächster Zeit.
Das ist ein großer Unterschied zu "in nächster Zeit" ohne Zusatz  .


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schon des Öfteren erwähnt: Der Mora 3 wird ein echter Kracher.  Laut Rico@ Hwluxx: " Der Mora 3 wird die übernächste Produktankündigung."


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hatte mich weniger auf WC-Angaben als auf die von Madz bezogen.

Er hatte das - hier im Quatsch-Thread - mehrfach erwähnt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Modstar (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Taitan: ein Tip: wenn du noch 'ne Weile warten kannst: demnächst kommt der Mora *3* auf den Markt.
> Der dürfte noch etwas mehr bringen - wenn's denn gebraucht wird.
> Gesagt wurde noch nix  konkretes, aber ich vermute mal, der Mora 3 wird ein 9*140er-Radi.



Das klingt interessant! 
Gibts woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*Mora 3*

Hi!
Modstar: hier aus diesem Thread - da gab's vor ein paar Tagen 'ne entsprechende Diskussion.

Guckste mal in der Ecke hier.
Da und in den folgenden Posts kam's zur Sprache.

Näheres oder konkretes gibt's noch nicht, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass auch Watercool die Entwicklung hin zu 140mm-Lüftern berücksichtigt - was liegt da näher, als den Mora mit einer neuen Revison auf 9*140 zu erweitern?Zumal ja auch die Computer immer mehr Wärme erzeugen - was heute allein die CPU 'verbrät', haben noch vor einigen Jahren ganze Computer verbraucht.
Und die Grafikkarten 'fressen' ja noch einiges mehr.​Ich im allgemeinen ist Madz immer sehr gut informiert.

Dazu kommt - google sei Dank - ein Eintrag im WC-Forum, den ich gefunden habe.

Da bestätigt Rico (arbeitet bei WC), dass der Mora 3 'noch in Arbeit' ist - und das schon Mitte '09.
Insoweit wäre es nicht überraschend, wenn einige Tester bereits (Vorab- oder Vorserien-) Exemplare angekündigt oder erhalten haben.

Das Madz bereits mehr weiß, ersehe ich aus dieser Antwort.
Nun bestürmt ihn aber bitte nicht!
Er kann - oder darf - nicht mehr verraten!
Täte er es, bekäme er Probleme mit den Herstellern - und das würde uns allen für die Zukunft um viele schöne Tests und Reviews bringen!

Also: habt ein wenig Geduld!
Ungeduld hilft uns eh' nix - oder wollt Ihr, dass WC das Ding auf Druck herausbringt und es dann fehlerhaft ist?
Also: Ich will's nicht!
*
Also: habt doch bitte ein wenig Geduld!*

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Da bestätigt Rico (arbeitet bei WC)


Er arbeitet nicht nur dort, sondern ihm gehört dir Firma.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wusste ich nich - iss' ja noch schlimmer!
Spaß beiseite: mal sehen, was der Mora 3 so bringt - der Mora 2 ist ja schon Übel-Übel.
Von der Leistung her (siehe mein TB).

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich doof finde ist das der MoRa 3 wahrscheinlich noch größer sein würd also fällt er für das was ich momentan wohl vorhabe flach...
Schönes Lian Li PC-A05NB und an die Seite nen Radiator der ca genauso groß ist 
Auch wenn Digger sowas ähnliches schon hat ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

na-ja: ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht, einen Mora 2 in die Seite vom Lian-Li 343 zu integrieren.
Fällt mit dem Mora 3 dann wohl auch flach.
Ist soooo tragisch aber nicht: das 343 ist mir vsl. zu groß.

Andererseits: die wenigsten bauen den Mora überhupt direkt am Gehäuse - die meisten Mora's werden wohl extern (wie bei mir) aufgestellt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xylezz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt, ich werde den Radiator (wenn das Gehäuse denn meine Wahl ist...obwohl ich mir mitlerweile ziemlich sicher bin ^^) mit Abstandshaltern an die Seitenwand machen und dem Teil noch Füße verpassen damit er genauso hoch ist wie das Gehäuse

Hier mal die Maße:
Lian Lia PC-A05NB 210 x 381 x 490 mm (BxHxT)
aqua computer Airplex evo 1080 415 x 367 x 53 mm (LxBxH)

Das Dürfte ziemlich genau passen 

MfG Xy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Wie schon des Öfteren erwähnt: Der Mora 3 wird ein echter Kracher.  Laut Rico@ Hwluxx: " Der Mora 3 wird die übernächste Produktankündigung."



Was noch nicht viel zu sagen hat. Vor den Variationen von HD5-Kühlern war der HD4890 Kühler die letzte Ankündigung - und 2009 war ein ungewohnt produktives WC-Jahr. "übernächste Ankündigung" kann deutlich mehr als "in einem halben Jahr" heißen. (muss nicht, aber in 95% der Fälle kommt den Jungs irgendwas dazwischen)




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da bestätigt Rico (arbeitet bei WC), dass der Mora 3 'noch in Arbeit' ist - und das schon Mitte '09.



Zum Vergleich: Der HK 3.0 war ein Jahr vor Erscheinen nicht nur "in Arbeit", sondern in der Luxx printed im Vorabtest. Nachfolger für die NSB/SW-Reihe sind seit rund 1,5 Jahren angekündigt. Die Kühler für x1950pro und GTX275 waren nicht nur angekündigt, sondern es war schon geklärt, wer Karten stellt, etc. - aufgrund von Verschiebungen sind sie nie erschienen. Der Running Gag TCC dürfte jetzt seit rund 7 Jahren "in Arbeit" sein.
Ich vermute, es haben sich weniger Leute darüber gefreut, ein bißchen gewartet und dann ein exzellentes WC-Produkt erhalten zu haben, als sich Leute darüber geärgert haben, vergebens bzw. sehr, sehr lang gewartet zu haben.



> Ungeduld hilft uns eh' nix - oder wollt Ihr, dass WC das Ding auf Druck herausbringt und es dann fehlerhaft ist?



WC hat noch nie etwas auf Druck herausgebracht. Die haben z.T. die Produkteinführung für "nächste Woche" angekündigt und sich dann noch 2 Monate Zeit genommen, weil sie wieder was zum ändern gefunden haben.
WC-Produkte teilen sich auf in "verfügbar, gut" und "nicht verfügbar". "bald verfügbar" gibt es nicht.


----------



## Dude101 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt es sich dafür 90€ auszugeben

Aquatuning - Aquacomputer aquabridge Chipsatz-Kühler ASUS Crosshair III Formula 

oder bin ich mit der passiven Standard-Kühlung in Sachen P/L besser bedient?


----------



## GoZoU (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser kühlen wird er in jedem Fall. Afaik bietet MIPS beispielsweise auch Fusionblocks für das Crosshair III an, damit würdest du dann nicht Gefahr laufen die Garantie beim Umbau zu verlieren. Und mit 30 bis 40€ fallen die auch nicht so ins Gewicht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dude101 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist halt die Southbridge wird komplett von der Grafikkarte überdeckt, da ist ein Komplett-Kühler leider die einzigste Möglichkeit. Oder nicht?


----------



## xEbo (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dude101 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt die Southbridge wird komplett von der Grafikkarte überdeckt, da ist ein Komplett-Kühler leider die einzigste Möglichkeit. Oder nicht?



Wenn da eine Heatpipe drauf ist gehts mit nem Fusion. Wenn keine auf der sb ist dann geht es nur mit nem flachen single Kühler oder einem Komplettkühler.


----------



## GoZoU (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Fusionblock wird einfach auf die Heatpipe aufgesetzt: Fusionblock

Dazu nimmst du nur den Kühler der "Northbridge" bzw. den beim ROG-Logo ab. Der Rest der Kühlungskonstruktion bleibt unberührt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dude101 (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahso dacht der Mainboard-Kühler wäre an einem Stück . Herzlichen Dank mit so nem Preis kann ich Leben  Hat zwar net den Style Bonus aber ein Tod muss ich sterben


----------



## GoZoU (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts auch in verschiedenen Designs, ob die deinen Vorstellungen näher kommen ist eine andere Frage .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Klutten (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fusionblocks sind eine günstige und völlig ausreichende Kühllösung. Hier mal ein montiertes Teil auf einem Rampage II Gene, welches ja sehr ähnlich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist der Schlauch Masterkleer von den PS Tüllen gerutscht.
MB und Graka haben das nicht überlebt. Die Tülle war einsehbar und 
der Schlauch war 100 % drauf. Aber ohne zusätzlicher Befestigung.
Ich möchte jetzt auf Nummer Sicher gehen.
Sind Schraubanschlüsse besser als Tüllen ?
Ich hatte 16/10 drin.

Ciao Horst


----------



## Nucleus (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Tüllen hast Du verwendet?

Mit *Pefect Seal* passiert sowas nämlich nicht...

Tut mir Leid um Deine Hardware...


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Welche Tüllen hast Du verwendet?
> 
> Mit *Pefect Seal* passiert sowas nämlich nicht...



Perfect Seal mit Masterkleer Schlauch.
Doch mit solchen Tüllen kann einem sowas passieren.
Noch ein anderes Beispiel.
Diese Tüllen von Hand festgedreht:
Ciao Horst


----------



## Madz (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr komisch. Sowas ist mir bei unzähligen Tüllen nicht einmal passiert.


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne gebrauchte Graka@Wakü gekauft mit diesen Tüllen
vom A-C-Shop. (FatBoy)
Die sind *DEUTLICH* besser aber leider nicht verfügbar.
Da sitz der O-Ring z.b. in einer Nut.
Bei meinen Perfect Seal nicht.
Vielleicht hab ich "komische" Perfect Seal erwischt...
Ich konnte mir die ganze Zeit nicht erklären wieso die so beliebt sind.
Die Perfect Seal kommen auf jedenfall raus.
Kein Vertrauen mehr.
Ciao Horst


----------



## GoZoU (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe neulich auch eine Ladung PS-Tüllen bestellt und bekam zwei leicht unterschiedliche Versionen. Einmal die alte (glänzend) und einmal eine mir unbekannte (leicht matt). Auf den matten Tüllen saß der Schlauch imho nicht ganz so fest wie auf den glänzenden, allerdings ist bisher noch nichts von den Tüllen gerutscht. Welche Durchmesser hatte dein Schlauch?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer 16/10
Und sobald die Wakü auf Temperatur kam wurde
der Schlauch weich.
Aber ich hab mir nichts dabei gedachte weil es der Pumpenausgang war,
der 100% einsehbar war.
Der Schlauch war absolut bis Anschlag drauf.
Ciao Horst


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Das Problem damit, dass der Masterkleer Schlauch weich wird, kenne ich.
Meiner war dann - nachdem die Wakü mal richtig auf Temperatur kam - flach.
Ich habe auch die PS-Tüllen, jedoch 13/10-Schlauch - der ja eigentlich noch weniger formstabil als der 16/10er ist.
Aber: bei mir ist noch nix abgerutscht; siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, da hat er auch kaum Bewegungsraum in Längsrichtung, weil direkt drüber der Schraubanschluss vom AGB ist.

Ich teste das mal beim nächsten Umbau mit aus......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich geb ja ehrlich zu das ich NICHT der Wakü-Freak bin.
Das heißt ich kenne die meißten Sachen gar nicht und Versuche über
Empfehlungen aus den Foren eine gute Zusammenstellung zu bekommen.
Deswegen frag ich mal zu deinem Bild nach:
Ich seh da 4 x Schraubanschlüsse und 1 x Tülle, richtig ?
Ich hatte nur PS Tüllen im Einsatz.
Ciao Horst


----------



## GoZoU (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt, mir ist 13/10 Masterkleer auch schonmal "eingefallen". Allerdings hielt er trotzdem noch auf den Tüllen. Daher kann ich eigentlich nur 16/10 oder 11/8 Schlauch empfehlen, damit ist mir das noch nicht passiert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Richtig: die Tülle ist die Einzige - bisher!
Ich probiere mit meiner "Bastel-&Probier-Wakü" einiges aus und da waren eben die Schraubanschlüsse dran.

Da mein nächster Versuch aber auf Tüllen setzen wird - ich habe 16/10er Schlauch bestellt und keine Verschraubungen dafür, nur 10er Tüllen (Fat-Boy und PS) - werde ich das demnächst auch austesten.

In etwa 2-3 Wochen sollte der Rechner wieder laufen - ist etwas mehr zu tun.......

Siehe (dann) auch mein Tagebuch.

Nach meinem Wissen - und einigen Vortest's - sind aber die PS-Tüllen so fest, dass man den Schlauch im allgemeinen nur mit dem Messer 'runter bekommt.
Was für mich der Grund war, für die ersten Bauzustände meiner Wakü auf Schraubanschlüsse zu setzen: die kriege ich auch wieder ab, ohne zum Messer greifen zu müssen oder den Kühler abzureißen.

Ich habe es ja vorher ausprobiert; den Schlauch auf eine Tülle - gerade die PS - drauf zu kriegen, ist schon schwer.
Runter geht nach meiner Erfahrung - ich hab's vorher ausgiebig getestet - im günstigsten Fall mit warmem bis heißem Wasser, oft aber nur noch mit dem Messer oder roher Gewalt (Tülle im Schraubstock....).

Mein vierter Bauzustand wird dann der erste mit 16/10er Schlauch und Tüllen.
Mir ist aber der Masterkleer auch schon als recht weich - gerade wenn er warm ist - aufgefallen.
Da habe ich auch schon Probleme bekommen: der Schlauch wurde weich und flach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher sah der Schlauch normal aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch im  TB beschrieben - ich versuche, demnächst mal bessere Bilder zu machen.

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich hier noch ein Stück Masterkleer 13/10er auf einer PS-Tülle habe.

Ich mache da mal einen kleinen Versuch: einspannen und dann ein Gewicht dran hängen......
(Hoffentlich sind die 1,5Liter Selterflaschen tatsächlich unkaputtbar....)
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da muss Spannung auf den Schläuchen gewesen sein, anders kann ich mir das Abrutschen einfach nicht erklären...


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Da muss Spannung auf den Schläuchen gewesen sein, anders kann ich mir das Abrutschen einfach nicht erklären...



Da ich aber noch nie Schraubanschlüsse hatte...
kannste mir vielleicht meine Frage beantworten:
Sind Schraubanschlüsse sicher ?
Ist da ein Abrutschen schon technisch Ausgeschlossen ?

Ciao Horst


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Jaein!

Kommt immer drauf an.
Wenn sie richtig angezogen sind - was aber auch zu Fehlern führen kann - halten sie sehr gut.

Ich mach' nacher mal 'ne Testserie mit Masterkleer 13/10er auf verschiedenen Tüllen und Schraubis.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HotteGKT schrieb:


> Sind Schraubanschlüsse sicher ?



Ja - aber das sind Perfect Seal eigentlich auch.



HotteGKT schrieb:


> Ist da ein Abrutschen schon technisch Ausgeschlossen ?



Schwer zu sagen.
Immerhin kann ich mir vorstellen, dass bei falscher Verschlauchung mit entsprechend Spannung auch die Überwurfmutter nachgeben könnten.

Es ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel wie der Schlauch bei Dir abrutschen konnte...


----------



## Madz (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man richtig viel Gewalt auf eine Verschraubung gibt, kann man den Schlauch damit kappen. Ansonsten sind sie sehr sicher. Ich wrüde trotzdem die PS Tüllen weiter verwenden und diese dann mit Federbandschellen aufrüsten.


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Ich wrüde trotzdem die PS Tüllen weiter verwenden und diese dann mit Federbandschellen aufrüsten.



Ok. Dann versuche ich mal die FatBoys zu bekommen.
Die PS kommen auf jedenfall raus. Die Taugen nichts.
Zumindest die die ich habe.
P.S.: Tausche 8 x PS Tülle 10mm gegen FatBoys  
Ciao Horst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HotteGKT schrieb:


> Ich hab ne gebrauchte Graka@Wakü gekauft mit diesen Tüllen
> vom A-C-Shop. (FatBoy)
> Die sind *DEUTLICH* besser aber leider nicht verfügbar.
> Da sitz der O-Ring z.b. in einer Nut.
> ...



Das ist wohl normal bei PS-Tüllen - die sind in ihrer Form sehr einfach gehalten, keinerlei Führung für den O-Ring.



> Ich konnte mir die ganze Zeit nicht erklären wieso die so beliebt sind.



Ich auch nicht 


Zu deiner Frage: Ja, Verschraubungen sind sicherer. Solange man den Schlauch nicht komplett abschert (was imho je nach Typ schwer bis unmöglich ist, bei einem Teil meiner Verschraubungen -"Typ2"@AT- ist z.B. das Gewinde der Mutter zu Ende, bevor es für den Schlauch gefährlich wird), kann da eigentlich nichts passieren.


Nochmal bezüglich des Unfalls: Hast du irgendwelche weiteren Hinweise, woran es gelegen haben könnte? (Hast du irgendwelche Hilfsmittel bei der Montage verwendet? War vielleicht größerer Druck im Kreislauf? ...)
Wir hatten hier iirc nämlich schon einen derartigen Fall...
Das PVC-Schlauch bei Erwärmung weich wird ist übrigens vollkommen normal.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

So, ich bin da derzeit am Testen.

Als erstes ein Stück Masterkleer 13/10er und auf beiden Seiten eine PS-Tülle.
Zum Aufhängen bzw. Einspannen oben und unten ein T-Stück, oben - damit der Testkandidat gerade hängt und der Schlauch nicht einseitig gezogen wird - noch ein 45°-Winkel.
Als Gewicht drei 1,5-Liter Flaschen Mineralwasser= über 4,5Kg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Versuch rutschte der Schlauch von einer PS-Tülle nach wenigen Minuten ab.
Es kann aber sein, dass das betreffende Stück Schlauch bereits geweitet oder anderweitig beeinträchtigt war: es war gebraucht.
Ich habe daher die ersten 5 cm abgeschnitten und dann erst weiter gemacht.
Beim zweiten Versuch habe ich die eine Tülle gegen einen Schraubanschluss getauscht.
Das Ganze hängt jetzt seit über einer Viertelstunde und es zeigen sich keine Ermüdungserscheinungen oder Verformungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherheitshalber habe ich schon ein zweites Schlauchstück vorbereitet, diesmal mit zwei Tüllen - je einer PS- und einer Fat-Boy.

Einen weiteren Versuch mache ich dann noch mit einer High-Flow-Tülle.

Ich kann den Versuch mit den PS-Tüllen auch noch mal mit PVC-Schlauch und Feser-Schlauch wiederholen - habe ich noch da.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht gut aus, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Beim ersten Versuch rutschte der Schlauch von einer PS-Tülle nach wenigen Minuten ab.
> Es kann aber sein, dass das betreffende Stück Schlauch bereits geweitet oder anderweitig beeinträchtigt war: es war gebraucht.
> Ich habe daher die ersten 5 cm abgeschnitten und dann erst weiter gemacht.



War Innovatek Protect und dem Schlauch? 
Mir ist es auch schon passiert, dass der Feser 16/10 Schlauch von den PS Tüllen gerutscht ist. Ich war zu faul das ganze Wasser aus meinem Kreislauf abzulassen, als ich meine Schnell Kupplungen getauscht habe.  Dank Inno Protect sind die Schläuche Innen wunderbar schmierig geworden und vollia  da war die Schweinerei auf dem Boden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



Nucleus schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, ich bin gespannt.



Der Schlauch auch: hält jetzt seit 'ner Stunde - allerdings bei Zimmertemperatur (=20°).
Ich wärm' den mal an (Halogensstrahler.....), mal sehen, was passiert.

Das sieht jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> War Innovatek Protect und dem Schlauch?



Also, der derzeit im Test befindliche Schlauch ist benutzt - deswegen auch die Vermutung, das eine Ende könnte 'schlapp' geworden sein - aber Inno war nicht drin: der Schlauch war durch Austausch wegen Verschlauchungskonzeptänderung über.
(ein Wort für ein Kreuzworträtsel: Verschlauchungskonzeptänderungsstufe)
Ich muss mich übrigens korrigieren: ich hatte ja oben gesagt, ich hätte nur die eine Tülle im System.
Stimmt nicht: an den Verteilern neben dem Mainboard sind auch Tüllen - da ist eh' schon schlecht drankommen, da wollte ich keine Verschraubungen.

Die sind aber mit Kabelbindern gesichert.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn der schon so eine Stunde hält, brauchst Dich net auf den Kopf stellen, denke ich


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

denke ich auch - und wärme ihn vor allem an der Tülle mal gut durch......


----------



## Taitan (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe keine Probleme bisher mit den PS-Tüllen gehabt. Allerdings fliegen sie demnächst auch gegen Schraubanschlüsse raus, da man den schlauch nur mit einem Messer runterschneiden kann. Das ist auch nicht so das wahre.


----------



## gharbi_sam (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ HotteGKT

Ich haette da eine dumme frage : bist du sicher dass es PS tuellen sind  ? Kann es vielleicht sein dass ein fehler beim lieferung war und du die PS tuellen bestellt hast aber vielleicht andere bekommen hast ? Waere vielleicht hilfreich wenn du ein bild von deine tuellen machen koenntest.

Sorry das ich fragen musste, aber was anderes ist mir nicht eingefallen...

P.s. : mein beileid wegen deine hardware


----------



## Marquis (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem Server ist 19/13 TFC-Schlauch drin und mit PS-Tüllen angeschlossen, sitzen zwar ausreichend fest, aber man kriegt die auch unerwärmt ohne Messer wieder ab.
Etwas ranhängen würde ich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## DEFiNn (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,
ich bins nochmal
Ich wollte fragen was ihr hält Wakü komponenten bei ebay zu kaufen weil sie dort ja ziemlich günstig ist.
Pc Hardware da kaufen davon halte ich nicht viel bei ebay weil sie dort meist die Preise nur knapp unter dem neu preis liegen.
Aber wie es aussieht sind die Wasserkühlkompmoneten nicht ganz so teuer bei ebay. Deswegen wollte ich meine Wakü villeicht in Ettapen kaufen und Schläuche bei aquatunning dann bestellen.
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus (Swiftech MCP355)! bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 02.03.10 18:10:18 MEZ)
Ich habe dieses im moment im Auge, und ich wollte die in eine XSPC Dual Bay 5,25" stecken.
Was meint ihr soll ich die Teile lieber in etappen kaufen. zB wenn es was günstiges gebrauchtest bei aquatunning gibt und ebay.


mfg DE_FiNn


----------



## Madz (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wakü Teile kann man bei Ebay kaufen, sollte sie aber vorher gründlich reinigen. Eine Pumpe würde ich, schon wegen der Garantie, aber *immer*  und *nur* nagelneu erwerben.


----------



## Razzor (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Wakü Teile kann man bei Ebay kaufen, sollte sie aber vorher gründlich reinigen. Eine Pumpe würde ich, schon wegen der Garantie, aber *immer*  und *nur* nagelneu erwerben.





was hat es denn mit der garantie zu tun ??wenn ich was günstiger erwerben kann und gebraucht ist ist es ja eh ohne garantie 
selbst wenn man was neu kauft, und sei der fall die pumpe ist undicht und es verursacht ein kurzschluss pc kaputt bekommt man den schaden ja nicht vom pumpenhersteller erstattet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Haken bei einer Laing ist, dass man afaik keine Ersatzteile dafür bekommt. Ich hab bislang auch eher von Problemen mit der Elektronik gehört, denn von Problemen mit der Mechanik -> Laing @eBay ist genau das gleiche, wie z.B. ein optisches Laufwerk @eBay. Risiko ist da, aber wenn die Sache billig genug ist, ist es das Risiko vielleicht wert.

(bei Eheim sähe die Sache anders aus. Da kriegt man fast alles einzeln, insbesondere die Mechanik auch zu einem guten Preis und das Gehäuse/Stator ist eh kaum kaputt zu bekommen)


----------



## Razzor (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ macran 

eben seh ich doch auch so  wenns günstig ist wieso nicht 
wenn die pumpe 30 - 40 % billiger ist wieso nicht 
ansonsten sollte man schon dann lieber ne neue kaufen wegen man nur bis zu 10-15 euro spart


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch
*Danke für deine Mühe.*
Aber nicht für mich.
Ich hab jedes Vertrauen in meinen PS Tüllen verloren.
Die kommen raus und werden gegen was anderes getauscht.

Ciao Horst


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> @ HotteGKT
> 
> wenn du ein bild von deine tuellen machen koenntest.



Hier mal Bilder auf denen man auch sieht das für den O-Ring 
in der Tülle keine Nut verhanden ist.
Sind das denn originale Perfect Seal Tüllen ?

Ciao Horst


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na und. Wen juckt es das die PS Tüllen keine Nut haben?


----------



## Nucleus (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Na und. Wen juckt es das die PS Tüllen keine Nut haben?



Eben... hatte auch ohne Nut bislang keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit.

Man muss nur schauen, dass der Ring plan auf der Fläche sitzt - den Rest erledigt die Kraft, mit der die Schraube reingedreht wird...


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Na und. Wen juckt es das die PS Tüllen keine Nut haben?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1588882-post5960.html

Ich hatte diese Tülle verdeckt Handfest angedreht.
Und dann ging das Tropfen los.
Hab dann die gegen die Fatboys getauscht und hatte keine Probleme 
mehr
Hätten die ne Nut wie die Fatboys wär das nicht passiert.
Wieso werden von allen und überall die PS gelobt wenn doch die Fatboys 
offensichtlich BESSER und billiger sind ?

Ciao Horst


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wieso werden von allen und überall die PS gelobt wenn doch die Fatboys
> offensichtlich BESSER und billiger sind ?


Besser? nö würde ich so nicht sagen, billiger? nö auch nicht.

Bei keinen meiner PS Tüllen hatte ich Probleme mit dem O-Ring.


----------



## Marquis (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich wird die schwache "Nut" durch die immense dicke der PS-Tüllen kompensiert.
Die Nut auf deinen Bildern kommt mir aber auch kleiner vor als bei meinen, weiß aber nicht ob man die vergleichen kann, da es die 13mm Tüllen sind.


----------



## gharbi_sam (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HotteGKT schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder...
> Sind das denn originale Perfect Seal Tüllen ?



Ich bin da nicht so der experte aber fuer mich sehen die nicht nach PS Tuellen aus, irgendjemand eine andere meinung  ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht so der experte aber fuer mich sehen die nicht nach PS Tuellen aus, irgendjemand eine andere meinung  ?



Das sind schon Perfect Seal Tüllen.

10mm (3/8") Schlauchtülle AG1/4" mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - A-C-Shop

Ja das alte O-Ring Problem hatte ich bis jetzt nur beim Spülen aber sonst achte ich darauf das der O-Ring nich heraus gedrückt wird.


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Besser? nö würde ich so nicht sagen, billiger? nö auch nicht.



Vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei...
Mit Nut meine ich nicht die Verdickung auf der eigentlichen Tülle
sondern eine Vertiefung in die der Gummiring liegt.
Wenn sowas schon fehlt ist das eindeutig schlechter als wenn
es vorhanden ist.
Und ich hab, laut Erinnerung, deutlich mehr gezahlt als
was die FatBoys bei A-C gekostet haben.

Ciao Horst


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Mit Nut meine ich nicht die Verdickung auf der eigentlichen Tülle
> sondern eine Vertiefung in die der Gummiring liegt.


Schon klar was ne Nut ist. 



> Wenn sowas schon fehlt ist das eindeutig schlechter als wenn
> es vorhanden ist.


Nicht wirklich. Das ist höchstens ne Meinung. 



> Und ich hab, laut Erinnerung, deutlich mehr gezahlt als
> was die FatBoys bei A-C gekostet haben.


Ok. habe bei AT geguckt, im A-c-shop kosten die PS Tüllen mehr.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

So, ich habe jetzt ein paar Ergebnisse.

Als Gewicht habe ich drei 1,5-Liter-Mineralwasserflaschen benutzt; natürlich volle....

Also: der erste Versuch war mit zwei PS-Tüllen.

Da riss die eine ziemlich sofort ab.
ich habe dann die abgerissene Tülle durch eine Verschraubung ersetzt - oben im Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sich nach langer Zeit noch nix getan hatte, habe ich dann den Schlauch erwärmt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da tat sich aber auch nix - also stärker erwärmen:
Na-Ja: NobLorRos-Typisch habe ich es wohl übertrieben.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wurde dann aber wohl ein wenig zu stark: nach fünf Minuten sah es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war der Schlauch wohl etwas zu warm geworden....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe dann den Versuch mit einem anderen Schlauchstück fortgesetzt - das bisherige Stück war nun 'ausgenudelt'.

Ich habe dann die Erwärmung auch wieder reduziert - gemessen habe ich 41° (Fieberthermometer)

Ergebnis:

Fat-Boy: reißt nach 5 Minuten ab
PS-Tüllen: eine ist nicht ab zu kriegen, die andere hält 17 Minuten
High-Flow-Tülle: reißt schon beim Aufhängen der Flaschen, also im kalten Zustand ab.

Aber: auch die 13/10er Verschraubung oben im Bild riss nach anderthalb Stunden ab: auch keine 100%ige Sicherheit.
Soweit dieses - ich hoffe, damit mal ein Bild vermitteln zu können.

Insgesamt sehe ich die PS-Tüllen noch als beste Wahl an.

Hinweis: ich habe alle Tüllen *ohne* jede Sicherung (Kabelbinder, Schelle o.ä.) getestet.

Die Verschraubungen wurden nur handfest angezogen.

Eines ist aber klar: der Masterkleer Schlauch ist etwas zu weich, um ihn ohne Sicherung auf den Tüllen zu betreiben.

Ich mache den Versuch vielleicht noch mal mit Verschraubungen und/oder gesicherten Tüllen und andren Schläuchen.
Kann ich bloß jetzt nicht mehr machen: meinen Nachbarn unter mir wird's zu laut, wenn dauernd die Flaschen auf den Boden knallen......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## McZonk (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mich gestern mal mit dem "Extreme-Usage-Tweak" für den Swiftech-Komodo-5800 auseinandergesetzt, der laut Swiftechangaben rund 20-30°C weniger Spawatemp bringen soll. 

Fazit: Idee sehr gut, Umsetzbarkeit und Sicherheit bleiben aber dufte auf der Strecke. Die Distanzstücke, die das Verziehen der Karte verhindern, sind nunmal auf 2-4 Zehntel dicke Wärmeleitpads ausgelegt, die nun fehlen.

Dünner WLP-Auftrag führt zu kaum bis gar keinem Kontakt. Ich habe das auch mal an den Swiftech CEO weitergeleitet und warte jetzt auf Antwort. Das gelbe vom Ei ists jedenfalls _noch_ nicht .*GPU-Phasen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Speicher-Phasen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## HotteGKT (1. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch
Danke.
Mein Fazit aus deinem Test wäre eigentlich das die Verschraubung das beste Ergebnis
geliefert hat.
Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe werde ich versuchen Fatboys oder Schraubanschlüsse
zu bekommen.

Ciao Horst


----------



## Netzhaut (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs,

ich habe ne Frage, für die ich keinen eigenen Fred aufmachen will...

Meine Aquastream regelt sich selbst auf ca 115 l/h und das ist dann bei 53 Hz. Macht das Sinn? Und wenn ja, wo ist der Sinn in der Begrenzung des Durchlaufs? Oder sollte ich die Mindestfrequenz einfach anheben?

Danke für die bestimmt kommende Erleuchtung und Grüsse
Netzhaut


----------



## McZonk (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis ca 60L/h sind Änderungen der Temperatur zu messen. Liegt der Durchfluss >60L/h hast du keine Temperaturverbesserungen mehr. Ergo: Wenns so passt (ist ja gerade bei der Lautstärke ein Vorteil) einfach so lassen. Meine AS lief immer im Silentmode, afair 60Hz.


----------



## Netzhaut (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oki, danke!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde aber nochmal die Einstellungen für den Durchflussmesser überprüfen. 115l/h sind für die 50Hz-Klasse extrem viel.


----------



## Netzhaut (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor und habe ihn in Aquasuite mit 169 Impulse/l angegeben. Was könnte ich da noch übprüfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm - damit ist die Überprüfung abgeschlossen.
Wirklich erstaunlich viel. Was ist in dem Kreislauf alles (nicht) drin?


----------



## Dude101 (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich suche nach weiß beleuchteten 120mm Lüfter für den MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator. Umdrehungs- und Geräuschtechnisch lieber weniger als mehr. 
Kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Enermax Cluster sollen nicht all zu schlecht sein und erfüllen auf jeden Fall den farblichen Anspruch.


----------



## Dude101 (3. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Enermax Cluster sollen nicht all zu schlecht sein und erfüllen auf jeden Fall den farblichen Anspruch.



Danke. Sehn schonmal nicht schlecht aus. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit dem lackieren also ob man den Rotor ohne Probleme aus- und wieder einbauen kann?   

Edit: Mit n bischen Suchen selbst fündig geworden^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/58967-luefter-mod-enermax-cluster-goes-black.html der Lüfter is quasi perfekt zum umlackieren


----------



## Taitan (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Ich habe eine Frage zum Aquaero: Das Display müsste doch nur über diesen IDE artigen Anschluss mit der Hauptplatine befestigt sein, oder? Wenn ja, gibts dafür irgendwie eine Kabelverlängerung? Ich würd das Display gern an einer anderen Stelle haben als das eigentliche Gerät.


----------



## Madz (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, gibt es soviel ich weiss nicht. Ruf am besten mal bei Aquacomputer direkt an.


----------



## Netzhaut (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - damit ist die Überprüfung abgeschlossen.
> Wirklich erstaunlich viel. Was ist in dem Kreislauf alles (nicht) drin?


 
Also ich habe da folgendes drin, in genau der Reihenfolge...
- Aquastream XT Ultra
- T-Stück an dem ein Ablasschlauch hängt
- EK WB Nickel 4870 Kühler
- EK Supreme Nickel mit vormontierter Verwirbelungplatte (oder wie das Teil heisst)
- XSPC RX360 Radi
- XSPC Single Bay Reservoir
- Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor

(Schlauch 16/10 von Masterkleer)


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Netzhaut ja das passt schon.


----------



## Netzhaut (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein PC ist ja jetz schon deutlich leiser geworden, durch die Wakü, aber jetzt, da ich mich an die Lautstärke gewöhnt habe, höre ich ein Schwingen, das von der Pumpe ausgeht. (Wenn ich die Pumpe langsamer stelle, wird das Geräusch tiefer in der Frequenz.) 

Ich habe ein Shoggy im Einsatz... Hat einer noch nen Tip, wie ich das Geräusch weg bekomme? Wenn ich meinen Tower anfasse, dann merkt man das richtig!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*Pumpe leiser machen*

Hi!

da gibt's zwei Möglichkeiten.

Einmal eine Dämmbox - die gibt's fertig zu kaufan, glaube ich.

Ich habe bei mir mit Erfolg zusätzliche Schwingungsdämpfer drunter gesetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die Gummis zwischen die Winkel und fertig.
Bis zum Gummi sind die Schwingungen der Liang deutlich spürbar, darunter nicht mehr.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Netzhaut (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht durchaus spannend aus! die winkel und die gummis hast aus nem baumarkt? was für gummis sind das?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denk mal das wird so ein Universal Pumpen Befestigungskit sein wie es auch bei Aquatuning zu kaufen gibt. 
Ich glaub die ganz billigen Dinger gibts für 5€ oder so, da haste aber nur die Gummipuffer, und dann gibts noch Set mit Befestigungsplatte + Gummipuffern, kosten so um die 10-15€ wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

guckst Du in Link der wo sich hinter dem Wort "Schwingungsdämpfer" versteckt.
Sind an sich Hdd-Dämpfer, tun aber hier genauso ihren Dienst.

Hab' aber hier nur die Gummiteile verwandt - geht aber mit den Winkel  auch.
Müssen ja nicht die Riesenwinkel sein, wie ich sie genommen habe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ganze nennt sich auch Disk-Silencer und ist bei AQ , oder AT erhältlich.


----------



## Netzhaut (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mal wieder entzückt! Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dinger hab ich auch noch hier rumliegen, sollte die eig für meine HDD nehmen aber das hat mit den Bohrungen von meinem Asgard irgendwie nie überingestimmt, egal wie ichs gedreht hab.
Was mich bei dem Teil auch übel angekotztz hat war das eindrehen der Schrauben, bei mir waren die Löcher ein µ zu klein oder die Schrauben zu breit...


----------



## darkfabel (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen waurm meine pumpe so brummt ?

sie ist stark hörbar.


----------



## Netzhaut (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du Deine entkoppelt? Nen Shoggy oder so im Einsatz? 

Wie gesagt, bei mir brummt es sogar mit Shoggy...


----------



## darkfabel (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die pumpe ist im AGB ist ne eheim pumpe aber irgend wie nervt das.


----------



## affli (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo ihr lieben,

hab da mal eine frage betreffend durchfluss. 
ich verbaue in der front rein optisch ein "agb" sprich den hier:
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquabox 5 1/4" schwarz 45064

dieser hat aber g1/8 gewinde und meine ganzen sonstigen komponenten sind mit g1/4 gewinde bestückt. jetzt die frage:

wie stark bremmst das den durchfluss?


----------



## Malk (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
wollte mal rein intresse halber nachfagen, ob 200er radiatoren generell geplant sind. selbst hab ich nur den Antec 200 gefunden der aber leider aus aluminium besteht.
rein von der flaeche her waere der 200x200er ja gleichwertig mit einem 280x140er... aber halt mit nur einem Leufter kuehlbar -> leiser


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



affli schrieb:


> dieser hat aber g1/8 gewinde und meine ganzen sonstigen komponenten sind mit g1/4 gewinde bestückt. jetzt die frage:
> 
> wie stark bremmst das den durchfluss?


Kaum.


Malk schrieb:


> Moin
> wollte mal rein intresse halber nachfagen, ob 200er radiatoren generell geplant sind.


Radiatoren werden immer nur für gängige Lüfterformate raus gebracht. Solange es nicht ein paar mehr 200mm Lüfter gibt wird es dazu auch keine Radiatoren geben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Malk @Olstyle von Phobya wird ein Radiator kommen auf den man Lüfter (ich glaube von) von 180mm-200mm montieren kann. bundymania hat schon ein paar Bilder gepostet.


----------



## steinschock (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ darkfabel

Schau mal ob da noch Luft in der Pumpe ist.


----------



## GoZoU (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand eine Lüftersteuerung, mit der es möglich ist PWM-Lüfter zu regeln und die Drehzahl auszulesen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Scythe Kaze Server kann das. Die Lüfter werden nicht per PWM geregelt.


----------



## darkfabel (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie soll ich denn schauen ob da luft drinne ist ? weil die ist ja im agb ?

Edit: habe sie gerade mal im agb bssl runter gedruckt wenn ich da gegen drücke ist sie nicht mehr hörbar lasse ich los hört man sie wieder


----------



## VJoe2max (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Lüftersteuerung, mit der es möglich ist PWM-Lüfter zu regeln und die Drehzahl auszulesen?
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Sollte eigentlich jede billige PWM-Lüftersteuerung die das Tachosignal auswertet können . Kannst ja mal die neue NZXT SENTRY 2 ausprobieren. 
Ob nun der lüfterinterne Chopper-Chip genutzt wird oder die Versorgungsspannungen von der Steuerung zerhackt wird, müsste an sich eigentlich egal. Das Tachosignal wird davon nicht beeinflusst. 

Wie du weißt können nur die wirklich hochwertigen Lüftersteuerungen (T-ban, Aquaero etc) wirklich analog regeln . Alle anderen regeln per PWM um Leistungen im 10W Bereich pro Kanal fahren zu können. Das Problem was bei Verwendung einer billigen externen PWM-Steuerung sowohl bei 3-Pin als auch bei PWM-Lüftern auftreten kann, ist sind die bekannten PWM-Geräusche. Das ist auch mitunter ein Grund warum interne PWM-Chopper überhaupt in die Lüfter integriert wurden. Der Hauptgrund dürfte aber gewesen sein, dass man auf diese Weise keine analogen Spannungsregler auf dem Mainboard braucht die relativ viel Strom brauchen, heiß werden und vom User leicht überlastet werden können. 
Mit einem lüfterinternen Chopper lässt sich aber auch einfach eine bessere Abstimmung auf den jeweiligen Lüfter erzielen, so dass man bei allen Drehzahlen kaum noch was von der diskontinuierlichen Spannungsversorgung und den damit verbunden Störgeräuschen wahrnimmt.  

Am saubersten ist aber auch bei PWM-Lüftern immer noch die Regelung über Analog-Steuerungen wobei der PWM-Signal-Pin frei bleibt.


----------



## hydro (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich suche ne günstige ( nich mehr als 30-40 €) Steuerung! Sie brauch nur Durchfluss und Temperaturen auswerten koennen. Hat da einer was im Hinterkopf, weil eine Aquaero und co. sind mir für die 2 Sachen zu happig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

z.b. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Heatmaster Alphacool Heatmaster 70125


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Den Alphacool Heatmaster gibt's bei AT derzeit für 40€ im Angebot.

Für nur zwei Kanäle tut's evtl. auch der Mini-T-Balancer.

Ansonsten ginge evlt. noch der Fan-O-Matic von Inno.

Wäre das, was mir so auf Anhieb einfällt.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## hydro (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Heatmaster klingt nicht schlecht, wo baut man sowas ein, also sieht ja nich aus 5,25zoll Schacht


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den kannst du auch in einem 5 1/4"-Schacht verbauen. Dafür liegt dem Heatmaster ein großes Pad mit Klettband bei, welches extrem gut funktioniert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

den kannste einfach irgendwo anschrauben, wo Platz ist.
Notfalls in ein kleines Gehäuse (Reichelt.de oder Conrad).

Wenn der Abstand reicht, an die Seite vom 5,25"-Schacht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Speed-E (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute.

Hat jemand schonmal getestet wie es sich auswirkt, wenn man beim Heatkiller 3.0 die Düsenplatte rausnimmt?

Ich frage mich ob das bei den Temperaturen einen Unterschied macht?


Gibt es eigentlich schon mehr Infos über den MoRa3? 
Ich glaube ich trenne mich nach 6 Jahren von meinem MoRa2, wenn der 3er was taugt.

MfG Speed-E


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen guten Anhaltspunkt liefert der Heatkiller LC. Der hat keine Düsenplatte und eine etwas gröbere Struktur in der Bodenplatte. Sollte dir für einen Vergleich reichen. Einen umfangreichen Test dazu findest du in einer der letzten PCGHX-Print.


----------



## Dashquide (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich dieses wasser direckt inne kühlung schütten?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Ultra Pure Water 1000ml Ultra Pure Water 1000ml 30033


----------



## Marquis (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nur teures dest. Wasser. Kauf dir im Baumarkt einfach normales dest. Wasser und am besten noch G48 dazu nehmen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Dashquide ja kannste. aber die Komponenten, vorallem den Radi sehr gut reinigen.

Ultra Pure Water ist noch weiter gereinigt/gefiltert als normales dest. Wasser.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destilliertes Wasser ist zu 100% rein, da geht nichts drüber.
Das was man im allgemeinen als "destilliert" kauf ist aber eigentlich deionisiert und da kann man halt mehr oder weniger aufwendige Filter einsetzen.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da muss ich widersprechen. Destilliertes Wasser ist kein reines H2O. Es enthält weiterhin in geringem aber messbarem Maße Verunreinigungen. 
Erst Reinstwasser wie es z.B. bei der Chipproduktions eingesetzt wird ist wirklich reines H2O. Die Herstellung von Reinstwasser ist recht aufwändig, da eben wirklich alles heraus geholt wird. Dafür reicht Destillation allein nicht aus. Allerdings nimmt das Wasser dann u. a. aus physikalischen Gründen recht unpraktische Eigenschaften an (niedriger pH-Wert bei Luftkontakt und extrem geringe Partialdrücke, so dass z.B. Metalle und viele andere Werkstoffe glatt aufgelöst werden können). Aus diesem Grund wird z.B. für die Reinstwasser-Verrohrung in Chipfabriken ausschließlich aus langkettigen Kunststoffen mit hohem Molekulargewicht hergestellt deren Moleküle nicht so leicht ins Wasser diffundieren können. 

Weitere Quelle: Über deionisiertes, demineralisiertes sowie destilliertes Wasser und Messung der Reinheit solcher Wässer


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieder was gelernt .


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und damit wir nun völlig verwirrt sind, werfe ich noch den Begriff VE-Wasser ein.
VE steht dabei für voll entminerailsiertes Wasser.

Wird mit recht aufwändigen Filteranlagen erzeugt und in der Pharmaindustrie benutzt.
Dafür gibbet dann auch keine normalen Rohre mehr: die sind aus Plastik.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

VE-Wasser ist halt ein Begriff für Reinstwasser, der je nach Anwendungsgebiet auch genutzt wird . In der Chipfertigung ist meist von von Reinstwasser die Rede, während die Pharmaindustrie es halt lieber VE-Wasser nennt. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um reines H2O .

Das Wasser was AT da anbietet ist schon nahe an dieser Qualität dran, aber eigentlich hat es imo keinen besonderen Sinn, denn bereits kurz nach dem befüllen der Wakü ist es eben kein reines Wasser mehr. Der ein oder andere meint vllt. seiner Wakü damit etwas Gutes damit zu tun, aber das ist wirklich eins der wenigen Wakü-Produkte für die ich kein Verständnis habe. 
Ein dauerhafter Reinigungseffekt durch Reinstwasser tritt zudem nur auf wenn es ständig wieder aufbereitet würde - was in der Wakü nicht stattfindet. Von daher tut es normales entmineralisiertes aus dem Baumarkt oder destilliertes Wasser auch. So oder so würde ich aber Korrosionsschutz beimischen, da man selbst bei ordentlicher Reinigung auf lange Frist nicht immer gefeit vor korrosivem Angriff der Komponenten ist. Dafür ist eine Wakü einfach prinzipiell ein zu "unsauberes" und zu "undichtes" System.


----------



## GoZoU (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich jede billige PWM-Lüftersteuerung die das Tachosignal auswertet können . Kannst ja mal die neue NZXT SENTRY 2 ausprobieren.
> Ob nun der lüfterinterne Chopper-Chip genutzt wird oder die Versorgungsspannungen von der Steuerung zerhackt wird, müsste an sich eigentlich egal. Das Tachosignal wird davon nicht beeinflusst.
> 
> Am saubersten ist aber auch bei PWM-Lüftern immer noch die Regelung über Analog-Steuerungen wobei der PWM-Signal-Pin frei bleibt.



Dass die "Billig-Dinger" das können ist mir auch bewusst, ich suche etwas, mit dem ich (wie beim Aquaero) eine bestimmte Drehzahl (ob rpm oder in Prozent ist dabei erstmal egal) einstellen kann. Ich hatte schonmal versucht den PWM-Lüfter über ein Verlängerungskabel mit dem Aquaero zu steuern, das Ding rührte sich aber kein Stück. Der vierte Pin blieb natürlich frei und dank der Führungen an den Steckern war ein "Verpolen" auch nicht möglich.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch war denn die Spannung bei dem Test? Mit 5V laufen die meisten PWM-Lüfter nicht an. 

Hab aber grad gestern extra nochmal eine Arctic PWM-Lüfter auf analoge Spannungsskalierung getestet und konnte von 6V bis 12V problemlos am Aquaero regeln.


----------



## GoZoU (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Lüfteranschluss 1 (mit Powerboost) war auf 100% gestellt. Analoge Lüfter laufen ohne Probleme, der PWM-Lüfter wird derzeit vom MB gesteuert und läuft daran wunderbar.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Lüfter ist es denn?


----------



## GoZoU (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es war ein Akasa Apache Black.



			
				Akasa schrieb:
			
		

> Application  	PC case or heatsink fan
> Dimension 	120 X 120 X 25mm
> Fan speed 	600 -1300 RPM
> Max airflow 	57.53 CFM (97.74 m3/h)
> ...



Ich habs gerade noch einmal versucht, das Aquaero hat es mit nun mit einem Totalausfall gedankt. Verpolung ist ausgeschlossen (außer die Führung an den Anschlüssen ist bei diesen modernen Verlängerungen geändert worden ). Der Lüfter selbst läuft noch, allerdings gibt das Aquaero nun keinen Mux mehr von sich. Ergo geht es am Montag auf Reise zu AC.

Als Hinweis: Das Update auf den Powerboost wurde nachträglich von Aqua Computer durchgeführt. Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis schon von mehreren Fällen gehört, die mit einem nachträglichen Update Probleme hatten. Ob es bei den bereits beim Kauf mit dem Powerboost versehenen Aquaeros auch solche Probleme gibt kann ich nicht sagen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist jetzt wirklich maximal sch*** gelaufen .
Wir haben gerade schon diskutiert woran es gelegen haben könnte - die Sache mit dem Powerboost ist ne Möglichkeit, aber ich werde nun auch von weiteren Experimenten mit PWM-Lüftern am Aquaero Abstand halten, obwohl es bei mir funktionierte. 
*Daher muss ich meine obige Aussage bzgl. des Aquaero mit PWM-Lüftern einschränken und erstmal nicht zur Nachahmung empfehlen! *
Zwar sind PWM-Lüfter normalerweise kompatibel mit analogen Lüftersteuerungen, aber wohl nicht immer. Vorsicht ist also geboten!
Woran das genau gelegen hat wissen wir beide noch nicht...

Mein Aquaero ist jedenfalls noch eins ohne Powerbooster (wird´s nun wohl auch erstmal bleiben) und der getestete Lüfter war der PWM-Lüfter eines Arctic Freezer Pro 7 mit max. 1,92W. Der lief damit einwandfrei ab 6V (50%).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taitan schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Aquaero: Das Display müsste doch nur über diesen IDE artigen Anschluss mit der Hauptplatine befestigt sein, oder? Wenn ja, gibts dafür irgendwie eine Kabelverlängerung? Ich würd das Display gern an einer anderen Stelle haben als das eigentliche Gerät.



Falls es keine fertige Verlängerung gibt: Conrad&Co verkaufen Pfostenstecker und -wannen in verschiedenen Formaten. Dazu ein bißchen altes Flachbandkabel und gut ist.
(ob es funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht. Eigentlich müsste sowas klappen, aber bei meinem FOM bin ich nie dazu gekommen, eine eigene Frontblende zu bauen. Schlussendlich hab ich lieber die Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite verlängert - geht einfacher und erfüllt auch alle meine Anforderungen




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> da gibt's zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Aber vor größeren Investitionen überprüfen, dass es an der Pumpen-Unterlage liegt. Steife/Dicke Schläuche, insbesondere wenn sie nach der Pumpe sehr schnell in einer anderen Komponente enden (oder gar die Gehäusewand berühren  ) können auch Vibrationen übertragen.




darkfabel schrieb:


> die pumpe ist im AGB ist ne eheim pumpe aber irgend wie nervt das.



Pumpen vibrieren und Eheim garantiert nicht weniger als Laing. Da hilft nur entkoppeln, entkoppeln, entkoppeln. (was aber immer noch einfacher ist, als dämmen, dämmen, dämmen  )




affli schrieb:


> dieser hat aber g1/8 gewinde und meine ganzen sonstigen komponenten sind mit g1/4 gewinde bestückt. jetzt die frage:
> wie stark bremmst das den durchfluss?



Quasi nicht messbar.
Denk aber dran, genau auszumessen, wieviel Luft du nach oben und unten hast. Nicht, dass Anschlüsse oder Adapter auf G1/4" über den AGB überstehen und du dann oben und unten einen weiteren Schacht verlierst.
(wenn möglich, empfehle ich Adapter - die kann man wiederverwenden, wenn man mal einen anderen Anschluss verwenden möchte)




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich jede billige PWM-Lüftersteuerung die das Tachosignal auswertet können .



Ich denke mal, er meinte eine 4-pin-PWM-Steuerung.
Da gibt es afaik bislang keine am Markt. Mit Ausnahme des Heatmasters regeln afaik alle hier genannten Steuerungen (Aquaero, Kaze, FOM, der T-Balancer zumindest teilweise) analog. Das sollte zwar auch ohne größere Nachteile mit 4pin-PWM-Lüftern funktionieren (iirc wird das PWM-Signal nur für Unterbrechungen genutzt. Liegt kein Signal an, entspricht "100% Eingangsspannung" und der Lüfter verhält sich wie einer ohne PWM)




Speed-E schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Hat jemand schonmal getestet wie es sich auswirkt, wenn man beim Heatkiller 3.0 die Düsenplatte rausnimmt?
> 
> Ich frage mich ob das bei den Temperaturen einen Unterschied macht?



Einfach weglassen führt zu größeren Problemen, weil man dann einen 1,5mm breiten Spalt über der Kühlstruktur hat, der Ein- und Auslass kurzschließt. Wenn dann müsste man die Gitterstruktur aussägen, so dass das Wasser weiter durch die Lamellen muss, aber davor ungehindert strömen kann. Das wollte hier im Forum iirc mal jemand ausprobieren, ich kann mich aber nicht an ein Ergebniss erinnern.




> Gibt es eigentlich schon mehr Infos über den MoRa3?
> Ich glaube ich trenne mich nach 6 Jahren von meinem MoRa2, wenn der 3er was taugt.



Rico sagt "ist in Arbeit", Madz sagt -unter Berufung auf WC-, dass er "bald" fertig ist.
Ich erinnere daran, dass der HK3.0 ein Jahr vor Verkaufsstart so fertig war, dass er auf MSI-Produktfotos und in Luxx-Tests auftauchte.




Dashquide schrieb:


> kann ich dieses wasser direckt inne kühlung schütten?
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Ultra Pure Water 1000ml Ultra Pure Water 1000ml 30033



Kannst. Genausgut kannst du dein Geld direkt aus dem Fenster rausschmeißen und Wasser aus dem Supermarkt nehmen. Letzteres ersparrt der Umwelt den unnötigen Transport von 1kg H2O+Verpackung von A nach B und macht vielleicht jemanden glücklich, der unterm Fenster vorbeiläuft.


----------



## C43Z42 (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt sich eigentlich so ein wassergekühltes Netzteil wie dieses: Innovatek Cool-Power PRO 850W PSU - wassergekühlt
schließlich hat es ja auch noch einen normalen Lüfter ist dann trotzdem ein großer Geräuschunterschied wahrnehmbar oder ist es vollkommen sinnlos? 
Mal abgesehen davon dass des Teil für mein Verständnis viel u teuer ist -.-


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

offen gesagt: ein meinen Augen sinnlos.
Schon bei einem guten 'normalen' Netzteil ist jede Hdd erheblich lauter.
Von meinem BeQuiet! höre ich nix.

Da ist eher ein passives Netzteil - die gibt es aber nicht für jede Leistung: bei rund 400W ist Schluß - sinnvoll, sofern die Leistung reicht.

Ich meine aber, ein gutes semi-passives Netzteil ist die beste Lösung: im Idle-Betrieb passiv (=lautlos) und im Volllastbetrieb auch nicht zu laut.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## GoZoU (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein Netzteil kann mir ruhigem Gewissen als vollkommen sinnlos bezeichnet werden. Ich würde das Geld lieber in ein gutes Exemplar eines renommierten Herstellers wie Enermax oder Seasonic ect. stecken, da hast du mehr von.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> offen gesagt: ein meinen Augen sinnlos.
> Schon bei einem guten 'normalen' Netzteil ist jede Hdd erheblich lauter.
> Von meinem BeQuiet! höre ich nix.



Ich bin der selben Meinung, dass Wakü Netzteile total sinnlos sind.
Nur sobald man seine HDDs gedämmt hat und die Pumpe gedrosselt ist, kann man minderwertige NT-Lüfter wahrnehmen.
Dazu zählt auch der Yate London Lüfter in meinem BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 650W. (der Dreht auch ja nur mit 600-700 upm im IDLE, meine Gehäuse- und Radilüfter laufen nur mit 500 upm)


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tja Johnny: da hab ' ich's besser: der SilentWings in meinem BeQuiet! ist absolut nicht zu hören: die Hdd's übertönen ihn.

Auch meinem Wakü-PC habe ich ein BeQuiet! drin: zu hören ist nix.
Die Hdd's - in einem doppelt entkoppelten Aquadrive eingebaut - waren immer lauter!

Ansonsten ist ein Rechner - auch das BeQuiet! - so leise, dass ich sogar das Spulenfiepen meiner 4870er höre, wenn ich die richtig fordere.

Da war in einer der letzten PCGH-Print ein Test mit NT's; vielleicht ist der auch auf der HP zu finden.

Die hatten auch die Lautstärke gemessen und angegeben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Zustimmung*
Hochwertige, wassergekühlte und echt-lautlose Netzteile machen prinzipiell Sinn - wenn man sonst alles gewaküht, gedämmt und gekapselt und passive Radiatoren hat.

Nur ist das hier kein echt-lautloses Netzteil, sondern ein "geräuscharmes" mit "nahezu lautlosem Betrieb". Und diese Einstufung kommt von einer Firma, die den G-Flow wie folgt beschreibt:
"neue Generation der High-End CPU Kühler. Mit seiner revolutionären Strömungsführung liegt seine Kühlleistung an der absoluten Spitze."
"Schon bei niedrigsten Durchflussraten stellt er die maximale Kühlleistung zur Verfügung."
"Das spezielle Design des G-Flows nutzt die Wärmekapazität des Kühlmediums absolut optimal aus und ermöglicht so diese extreme Kühlleistung."
Mal ehrlich: Wenn eine Firma, die einen der leistungsärmsten Kühler am Markt mit "absolut optimal" beschreibt (man vermisst ein "echt" davor...), ein Netzteil als "geräuscharm" bezeichnet, dann kann man vermutlich froh sein, wenn es leiser, als ein Be Quiet ist. Das Vorgängermodell, dass weniger als die Hälfte seiner Wärme ans Wasser abführen konnte (und damit sogar beworben wurde -it's a feature, not a bug) und erst bei höherer Belastung auf seinen Lüfter angewiesen war, wurde übrigens noch als "lautlos" bezeichnet.

Fazit: Nicht empfehlenswert. Erst recht nicht zu dem Preis.
Und ehe jemand fragt: Nein, obwohl mich das Thema sehr interessiert, ist mir auch kein einziges anderes Netzteil am Markt bekannt, dass eine hochwertige Elektrik, keinerlei Geräuschentwicklung und einen brauchbaren Wasserkühler vereinigt und dass von einem einigermaßen professionellen Hersteller kommt. Vom Preis mal ganz abgesehen.
In Anbetracht des exzellenten Silverstone 450W Nightjar ist sowas aber auch nicht mehr zwingend nötig. Denn für 400W Abwärme soll man erstmal das passende Passiv-Radi-Setup vorlegen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*Einbaulage Laing*

Hi!

mal 'ne kurze Frage: kann ich eine Laing DDC auch hochkant einbauen, so dass Ein- und Auslasse nach oben zeigen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Einbaulage gibts afaik keine Vorgaben/Einschränkungen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Einbaulage gibts afaik keine Vorgaben/Einschränkungen.


*hust* http://www.laing.de/file/66 *hust*


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke!

Geht also.

King-P: weniger rauchen........
(die habe ich nicht und so auf Anhieb auch nicht gefunden)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Einbaulage Laing*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> mal 'ne kurze Frage: kann ich eine Laing DDC auch hochkant einbauen, so dass Ein- und Auslasse nach oben zeigen?
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf die Website von Liang da is auch ne Bedienungsanleitung zu finden in der die zugelassen Einbaulagen zeigt.
Gleichstrompumpen DDC | ITT Lowara Deutschland GmbH



Spoiler



Klar kannst du die Pumpe mit den Anschlüssen nach oben einbauen



[offtopic]





			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Da war in einer der letzten PCGH-Print ein Test mit NT's; vielleicht ist  der auch auf der HP zu finden.



Ich hab die Print daliegen, drum hab ich mir ein Enermax Modu87+800 Watt bestellt.(Was hoffentlich mal bald lieferbar sein sollte)
[/offtopic]

Edit. Mist zu lahm.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich bin der selben Meinung, dass Wakü Netzteile total sinnlos sind.
> Nur sobald man seine HDDs gedämmt hat und die Pumpe gedrosselt ist, kann man minderwertige NT-Lüfter wahrnehmen.
> Dazu zählt auch der Yate London Lüfter in meinem BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 650W. (der Dreht auch ja nur mit 600-700 upm im IDLE, meine Gehäuse- und Radilüfter laufen nur mit 500 upm)


Es muss ja nichtmal ein teures NT á la Be Quiet und Co sein.
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Xigmatek Go Green mit 500W für 50€ bei Caseking gekauft und bin auch super zufrieden damit, von der Lautstärke her auch top, hört man in meinem System nicht heraus, man bemerkt eigentlich nur ein leichtes vibrieren der Pumpe, wobei ich dazu sagen muss dass die noch nicht entkoppelt ist.


----------



## xEbo (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne kleine Frage: Wie kriegt ihr eure Perfect Seal Tüllen demontiert? Ich hab schon probiert mit nem Fön den Schlauch zu erwärmen aber das funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

a] Mit dem Cutter abschneiden oder b) mit Vorsichtiger gewallt ganz nah an der Tülle am Schlauch nach links und rechts ziehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch schräg hin und her wackeln und dabei ziehen. So klappt es bei 16/10mm Schlauch. Danach die Tüllen mit nem Werkzeug wieder losdrehen (vorher gut festgezogen ).


----------



## Madz (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schneide den Schlauch immer mit eine Schlauchschneider ab, demontiere die Tülle und dann mit einem Cutter den Rest entfernen.


----------



## xEbo (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetzt mit nem Feinmechaniker Schraubenzieher mir einen kleinen Schlitz gedrückt. Danach dann mit ner Zange dazwischen und leicht rausgezogen. Da ging das dann wunderbar 


Ich hab noch eine Frage bezgl. dem Aquaero. Kann man da die Drehrichtung der Lüfter per Software ändern?


----------



## Marquis (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist nichts bekannt, aber vorallendingen, was zur Hölle soll das?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich hab noch eine Frage bezgl. dem Aquaero. Kann man da die Drehrichtung der Lüfter per Software ändern?


nein geht nicht. Das sind Gleichstromlüfter.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass die Drehrichtung festgelegt ist liegt aber nicht primär daran, dass sie mit Gleichstrom versorgt werden, sondern daran dass die elektronische Kommutierung den Rotor immer in die Richtung treibt für die die Lüfterblätter ausgelegt sind und verpolt schlicht nicht funktioniert . In umgekehrter Drehrichtung wären die Lüfterblätter btw natürlich auch sehr ineffizient.
Edit: Würde man den Chip im Lüfter gegen einen austauschen der das Drehfeld anders herum kommutiert, würde der Lüfter bei der gleichen Polung der Versorgungsspannung anders herum drehen . Über die Versorgungsspannung hat man wegen der festgelegten elektronischen Kommutierung aber keinen Einfluss auf die Drehrichtung.

Es gibt aber auch Lüfter die gedrehte Lüfterblätter haben (sog. Pusher). Die Intel-Boxed-Lüfter und einige Arctic-Lüfter sind z.B Pusher - die haben aber keinen normalen Lüfterrahmen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max wieder nen Stück schlauer. Mist und ich wollte doch dumm sterben.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin auch immer froh wenn ich wieder was Neues gelernt habe  - dumm sterben ist wirklich kein erstrebenswertes Ziel 
Aber ich hätte auch mal eine Frage: 

Weiß zufällig jemand wie die Kugelhähne in diesen AC Filtermodulen eigentlich eingebaut sind?
Das müssen ja irgendwie spezielle Mini-Kugelhähne drin sein oder laufen da etwa durchbohrte Rundbolzen direkt im POM? 
Finde irgendwie kein Bild von der Rückseite im auseinander gebauten Zustand.
Vielleicht sieht man auch was durch die Anschlussgewinde?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max da hilft nur kaufen und nachschauen.


----------



## affli (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Einbaulage gibts afaik keine Vorgaben/Einschränkungen.



das wurde mir auch so bestätigt. 

da ich meine dual-laing ja stehend befestigen will iritierte mich die bedienungsanleitung auch. hab bei aquatuning und meinem fachgeschäft schon länger mal nachgefragt; mir wurde gesagt, das wäre absolut kein problem. 

was soll ich den nun glauben? hat da jemand wirklich schlechte erfahrungen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

VJoe2max: ich mach da die Tage mal ein paar Bilder - hab so 'nen Eumel gestern eingebaut.
Die Bilder findest Du dann in meinem Tagebuch nach diesem Eintrag - vielleicht schaffe ich das noch heute.

Vorab mal eine kurze Beschreibung: soweit ich das von hinten sehen kann: da ist eine Blende über beide Kugelhähne; Griff und Hahnküken sind - soweit erkennbar - die gleichen wie bei dem hier.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## hydro (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, hab vor demnächst noch die Graka mit zu Fluten ( scheiss Suchtgefühl macht sich breit -.- )
Hab momenten einen Slim triple verbaut mit der XSPC 450 - würde sich ein zusätzlicher 120er Radi lohnen, denke an den Airplex XT mit Enermax Magma Lüfter!
Wassertemp bewegt sich atm so bei 28°C unter Last.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Preis des airplex Xt bekommst du "MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator". Das wäre dann noch effektiver/leiser.


----------



## hydro (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja schon, für 7 euro mehr koennte ich auch noch einen Tripple nehmen, nur ich will intern bleiben, da ich an meinem gehäuse nicht sher viele möglichkeiten habe extern was zu machen und ichs einfach schöner finde - deshalb geht leider nur ein 120er :<


----------



## xEbo (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fragen über Fragen entstehen bei mir nachdem mein erster Wakülauf mit Hardware erfolgreich beendet ist. Ich möchte aber nur eine stellen:

"CPU Fan Error, Press F1 to resume". Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick damit der Rechner einfach normal startet?


----------



## Dude101 (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xEbo schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen entstehen bei mir nachdem mein erster Wakülauf mit Hardware erfolgreich beendet ist. Ich möchte aber nur eine stellen:
> 
> "CPU Fan Error, Press F1 to resume". Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick damit der Rechner einfach normal startet?




Im Bios einstellen er soll die Geschwindigkeit des CPU Lüfters ignorieren oder einfach die Option deaktiviern die vorgibt ob bei zu niedrigen Drehzahlen gewarnt wird


----------



## xEbo (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dude101 schrieb:


> Im Bios einstellen er soll die Geschwindigkeit des CPU Lüfters ignorieren oder einfach die Option deaktiviern die vorgibt ob bei zu niedrigen Drehzahlen gewarnt wird



Gute Idee, die Option hatte ich nicht gefunden und bin einfach davon ausgegangen dass sie nicht existiert. (Wer lesen kann und so).

Merci Beaucoup Monsieur *verbeug*


----------



## gharbi_sam (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dude101 schrieb:


> Im Bios einstellen er soll die Geschwindigkeit des CPU Lüfters ignorieren oder einfach die Option deaktiviern die vorgibt ob bei zu niedrigen Drehzahlen gewarnt wird



Diese einstellung findest du unter "Hardware Monitor" oder so aehnlich, bei meinem Asus P5B Deluxe hat es auch dauernd genervt bis ich draufgekommen bin


----------



## timbola (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nabend,

im Moment habe ich einen EK Supreme Acetal, also den nicht HF oder LT.  Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf den HF bei einem i7 920 @4,2 - 4,4GHz? Als  Radi kommt ein 1080er mit vollbestückung zum Einsatz, das Wasser wird  durch eine Aquastream XT bewegt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst du unbedingt 2°C geringere Kerntemperaturen? 
Wenn ja dann könnte sich ein neuer Kühler lohnen, wenn nicht dann bleib beim "vanilla" Supreme. Mehr Rückstand hat der normalerweise nicht.


----------



## timbola (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, das gleiche hat mir mein Verstand auch gesagt, aber mein Basteldrang sagt, KAUFEN! zumal ja die 12% Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning seit heute läuft, wenn man bei overclockingstation angemeldet ist.

Edit: Falls ich den HF doch kaufen sollte, was bringt es mir, wenn ich die vernickelte Version kaufe, außer dass ich dann weniger Geld habe?


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nickel sieht für manche schöner aus, verschlechtert die Kühleigenschaften aber theoretisch eher(praktisch ist die Schicht so dünn dass man da keinen Unterschied misst).


----------



## timbola (8. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke! Dann bleibt Kupfer...


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. März 2010)

*Aquacomputer-Filter*

Hi!

ich hatte ja gestern gesagt, dass ich mal ein paar Bilder vom neuen AC-Filter machen.

Von vorne, sieht er - bei mir - so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Knebel der Kugelhähne abgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind - wie bereits erwähnt - die gleichen Knebel, wie bei Kugelhähnen.

Und hier auch noch die Blende abgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wozu das Loch neben den Kugelhahn ist, weiß ich nicht - ist kein Gewinde drin, in der Beschreibung steht auch nix.

Zu Montagezwecken ist es - meine ich . auch nicht: dann müsste bei beiden Kugelhähnen je eines sein.

Links mit dem Inbus-Sechskant ist eine einfache G1/8-Bohrung, dort kann ein Beleuchtungsmodul eingesetzt werden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## VJoe2max (9. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch: Vielen Dank für die Klasse Bilder! 

Damit ergibt sich für mich jetzt ein ziemlich vollständiges Bild wie die Kugelhähne verbaut sind und wie die Wasserführung aussieht . Hatte dieselbe Frage auch im Meisterkühler-Forum und im HWL gestellt und dort bereits Bilder aus anderen Perspektiven erhalten - allerdings keine mit abgeschraubter Blende. 
Wie die Kugelhähne eingebaut sind konnte man auf den andern Bildern schon erkennen, aber das mit dem Loch z.B nicht. Dieses müsste der Verbindung des schlitzförmigen Einlaufbereichs vor dem Filtersieb mit dem Kanal in dem der Kugelhahn sitzt dienen. Das lässt sich kaum anders fräsen .
Die Methode die Kugelhähne einzubauen dürfte man jedenfalls auch relativ einfach nachbauen können, wenn man ein paar normale Kugelhähne dafür schlachtet. Bin schon am überlegen wie ich das man besten realisieren kann...

An den Dingern wurde bei AC offenbar ganz schön getüftetlt, aber es hat sich imo gelohnt. Jedenfalls finde ich das Produkt sehr gelungen auch wenn ich ich es nicht direkt einsetzen kann.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2010)

*AC-Filter*

Hi!

keine Ursache: mache ich doch gerne.

Dieses Loch sitzt an der Auslassseite (wird das tatsächlich mit _drei_ "s" geschrieben?).
Es bestand die Vermutung, diese Öffnung könnte zum Spülen des Filters da sein; dann müsste sie jedoch an der Einsassseite sein, um den Filter im Gegenstromverfahren zu spülen - so würde ich vom Einlass her Spülen, was den Dreck nur noch fester in das Filtergeweben drückt.
Einen fertigungstechnischen Grund schließe ich an sich aus:

wenn's mit den Kugelhähnen zu tun hat, müsste so ein Loch an beiden Kugelhähnen sein
die Verbindung zwischen den Anschlüssen und dem Einsatzraum des Filtergewebes ist einfach nur gebohrt, der Einsatzraum des Filtergewebes von vorne gefräst - da braucht's das Loch nicht für.
Da jedoch AC einen gewissen Aufwand treibt - das Loch wird ja nicht einfach verschlossen - was durch einsetzen eines Kunststoffstücks einfach wäre - sondern da kommt noch ein Dichtungsring drauf, wird sich AV schon was dabei gedacht haben.

Ich mach' das mal ganz einfach: eine Anfrage an AC, wozu dieses Loch ist.


Ansonsten gefällt mir der Filter ganz gut; vor allem die Umstellung auf G1/4-Anschlüsse - die vorherige Revision hatte ja G1/8 - hat was gebracht.
Die alte Version mit G1/8-Anschlüssen hätte ich nicht unterbringen können, weil sie mit den Adaptern zu groß gewesen wäre.
Vom zusätzlichen Aufwand (zwei extra Bauteile, die gekauft und eingebaut werden müssen und auch undicht sein können - wie jede Verbindungsstelle) mal ganz abgesehen.

Mal sehen, ich schreibe gerade eine Anfrage an AC.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## VJoe2max (10. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst eigentlich gar nicht anfragen - das Loch hat auf jeden Fall fertigungstechnische Gründe . Die Verbindung des Auslass-Schlitzes am Rand des Sammelraums zwischen Filter und Scheibe mit der zugehörigen Auslassbohrung in der der Auslasskugelhahn sitzt ist nicht anders realisierbar . Natürlich ist das nur für den Auslass notwendig (daher kein zweites Loch) - der Einlassbereich liegt ja fast auf gleicher Ebene mit der Einlassbohrung in der der zweite Kugelhahn sitzt. Da reicht eine einfache Verlängerung des Kanals bis in den Sammelraum unter dem Filter. 

Zum Spülen würden sich btw eher die mittige Bohrung für das optionale Beleuchtungsmodul eignen. Allerdings spült man den Dreck so auch nicht wirklich raus - dazu müsste man dann die Fließrichtung umkehren und den Einlasskugelhahn zu drehen .


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

ich habe auch schon eine Antwort von AC bekommen - ging sehr schnell.

Kurz ausgedrückt: fertigungstechnisch bedingt, für den Kunden keine Relevanz.

Mal sehen: vielleicht probiere ich das mit dem Spülanschluss - über zwei T-Stücke und Kugelhähne - mal irgendwann aus.
Andererseits: _so_ oft reinigt man den Filter ja doch nicht - und wenn, geht das mit dem AC-Filter schon sehr gut.

Grüße

Jochen
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Hab nun meine Wasserkühlung fertig und wollte fragen ob im durschnitt 30Grad viel sind 

Mein CPU ist ein AMD X4 950 Deneb

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Elzoco (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein paar mehr Informationen würden nicht schaden.


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja was denn noch so der CPU ist bei 25% Auslastung Grafikkarte ist noch an Wasserkühlung und ist bei 26%

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[FAQ] Vernünftige Angabe meiner Hardware/Wakü-Komponenten - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wollte ja nur wissen ob es ungefähr past wa wollt ihr mit meiner Schraibengrße oder ähnliches ? Und nein nix mit übertaktung


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Naja was denn noch so der CPU ist bei 25% Auslastung Grafikkarte ist noch an Wasserkühlung und ist bei 26%
> 
> M.f.G Yannik


 
Hä???



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Naja wollte ja nur wissen ob es ungefähr past wa wollt ihr mit meiner Schraibengrße oder ähnliches ? Und nein nix mit übertaktung


 
Bitte?


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry ich hab zurzeit eine *** Tastaur am Pc, dort sind die Tasten komplett anders als bei einer "normalen" Tastatur

Also nochmal Mein Prozessor AMD X4 950 Deneb ist nicht übertaktet , an der Wasserkühlung ist noch eine Grafikarte die ist bei 26 Grad der Cpu bei ungefähr 30 Grad wenn er zu 25% Ausgelastet ist.

Es ist eine ganz normale Wasserkühlung mit einem Triple Radi 

Jetzt wollt ich wissen ob die Temperatur ungefähr in Ordnung ist oder zu hoch

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist daran so schwer vernüftige Angaben zu machen????


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was braucht ihr mehr ? Reicht doch


----------



## Elzoco (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> System
> CPU: übertaktet auf ? @ ? vCore i7-920 @4ghz @1,32v
> GPU: übertaktet auf ? @ ? vCore 4850@default
> NB: übertaktet auf ? @ ? x @ x,xx v
> ...



Bitte ausfüllen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für einen CPU Kühler hast du? 
Was für eine Grafikkartenkühler hast du?
Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter auf dem Trippelradi?
Wie hoch ist deine Wassertemperatur?
Wie hoch ist die Raum Temperatur? 

Kleiner Tipp nimm bitte den Link den KingPiranhas und nimm dir ein Beispiel dran und poste es hier.

Ich kann auch einfach in den Raum stellen, das ich 30°C Wassertemp hab.

Edit: da war einer Schneller


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Die Angaben zum System sind sehr wichtig: jede CPU hat andere Werte und die sich daraus ergebenden Temps werden wiederum von der Grafikkarte genauso beeinflusst, wie davon, was noch so im Kreislauf ist (NB,SB, Spawas, HDD-Kühler, Ram-Kühler).
Auch sind die Radiatoren sehr wichtig (ein Mora 2 Pro kühlt _ein wenig_ anders als ein Dual-Radi), ebenso die darauf installierten Lüfter.
Ein paar mehr Angaben brauchen wir schon.
Insbesondere, unter welchen Umständen (Prime, Furmark, Idle) die Temps entstanden sind.

Einen kleinen Anhalt könnten Dir die Werte geben, die in verschiedenen TB's gepostet sind.

Auch könnte ein Blick hierhin helfen.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S./Edit: Johnny: ich hatte 27°......


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich versteh irgendwie nicht für was man schlaugröße braucht oder anschlüsse, hab jetzt auch keien zeit mein ganzes Papierzeug rauszusuchen und alles reinzuschreiben mit dieser Tastatur 

Sorry leute Vieleicht wenn ich meine neue Tastatur hab

EDIT ; Wie gesagt ich will ja nur wissen ob die Temeraptur den CPU schaden oder nicht , nicht ob es Optimal ist


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum Papierzeug raussuchen. Du wirst doch ungefär wissen was du verbaut hast. 
Die Schlauchgröße ist mehr bei Durchflussangaben wichtig.

Meine Kurz Form schmeiß mal Prime 95 Lagre FFTs und Furmark an und schau wie hoch deine Temps klettern bis 65°C bei der CPU is Oke und bis 50 -70 °C is bei der Graka oke.
Für mehr Infos von uns, brauchen wir mehr angaben von Dir.


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hab mich bischen falsch ausgedrückt wollte nur wissen was JOnnyB gsagt hat das so ein CPu und so aushält nicht das meine die ganze zeit zu Heiß laufen aber wenn meiner im Durchschnitt bei 39 Grad sind ist ok 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie Jonny schon sagt, man braucht deine Vollast Temperaturen um zu sagen, ob die Temps für die Hardware gefährlich sind. Wieviel Grad du bei wenig Last hast, ist vollig uninteressant.

Um zu sagen ob deine Temps gut sind oder mittelmäßig bis schlecht, braucht man vorrallendingen genauere Angaben über die Wakü und die eingebundenen Komponenten, sonst kommen wir überhaupt nicht weiter.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchschnitt is wurscht, der Last betrieb zählt.
Man sollte immer von Lasttemperaturen ausgehen, da diese das Schlimmste Szenario sind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oooch - so schlimm fand ich das bei mir nicht - erst, als ich den Radi abgeklemmt habe, wurd's warm.....


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok und was sind das für Programme/Spiele  Prime 95 Lagre FFTs und Furmark 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Xylezz (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Google ist dein Freund -


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@XY: Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier meine PC Daten rausgesucht von Everrest 

  Computertyp                                       ACPI x64-based PC
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
      OS Service Pack                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Internet Explorer                                 8.0.7600.16385
      DirectX                                           DirectX 11.0
      Computername                                      YANNIK-PC
      Benutzername                                      Yannik
      Domainanmeldung                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Datum / Uhrzeit                                   2010-03-12 / 19:58

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965, 3300 MHz (17 x 194)
      Motherboard Name                                  Asus M4A785TD-V Evo  (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              AMD 785G, AMD K10
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      BIOS Typ                                          AMI (10/14/09)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1)  (1024 MB)
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1)  (1024 MB)
      3D-Beschleuniger                                  nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX
      Monitor                                           Samsung SyncMaster 223BW/223BWG/216BW/G22W (Digital)  [22" LCD]  (H9XPC16412)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        VIA VT1708S @ ATI SB750 - High Definition Audio Controller

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      Festplatte                                        SanDisk Cruzer Micro USB Device  (3 GB, USB)
      Festplatte                                        WDC WD6400AACS-00D6B1 ATA Device  (596 GB, IDE)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                HL-DT-ST DVDROM DH16NS30 ATA Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-218L ATA Device
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Speicherkapazität                                 [ TRIAL VERSION ]

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus

    Netzwerk:
      Primäre IP-Adresse                                [ TRIAL VERSION ]
      Primäre MAC-Adresse                               90-E6-BA-CD-36-4F
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8168D/8111D-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20)  (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])


Und hier meine Wakü https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1fd3a5e5031e36f2d3c2a252ca090305 dazu kommt noch ein Graka Kühler wo ich grade nicht finde 

Ich hoffe die Daten helfen bischen was 


EDIT: Nur ein Programm von denen oder alle Programme mal laufen lassen 
M.f.G Yannik


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund -



Och mach es ihm doch nicht so schwer.

Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you

Bei beiden das erste ergebniss und dann Installieren bzw entpacken.
Bei Prime LAsstest du nur 3 Kerne aus wenn du Furmark neben bei laufen lässt.



Musikfreak schrieb:


> EDIT: Nur ein Programm von denen oder alle Programme mal laufen lassen
> M.f.G Yannik



Alle Gleichzeitig aus führen und bei Prime 95 nur 3 Threads laufen lassen, da Furmark einen Kern komplett für sich braucht.


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Musikfreak: Hast du das mit den Lasttemperaturen nicht verstanden?

@Jonny: Ich würde trotzdem 4 Kerne auslasten, bei mir macht das keinen Unterschied bei der Grak Temp, nur die CPU bleibt bei 3 Kernen kühler.


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht ganz weiß halt nicht welches Proramm dieser 3 Stück umzu testen was er so aushält ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Yannik: Dein Kalender geht falsch: heute ist der 11. März, nicht der 12.!

Furmark ist ein Programm, das ein Bild erzeugt und bewegt, das die Grafikkarte enorm belastet.
Das Bild sieht aus, wie ein mit Fell überzogener Donut - die Berechnung aller dieser Einzelheiten verlangt der Graka alles ab.
Gibt auch Abwandlungen von NVidia, aber Furmark ist in dem Bereich ein stehender Begriff.
Furmark sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten im Bild die Temperaturskala zeigt die Temperatur der Grafikkarte an.

Prime 95 ist ein Programm, dass alle Kerne einer CPU auslasten kann.
Mit beiden Programmen gleichzeitig erzeugst Du eine Belastung, die im Alltagsbetrieb so gut wie nie vorkommt.

Das Ganz wird dann auch Streßtest genannt.

Ein paar Beispiele findest Du in meinem TB - ich hab' meine Wakü mehrfach damit geärgert.......
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Danke jetzt hab ich es verstanden dann hohl ich mir die zwei Programme und test es mal  darf nebenbei noch was anderes laufen ? 

EDIT:Grade gelesen das Prime nur auf Vista udn so geht stimmt das oder kann ich es auch auf 7 laufen lassen

M.f.G yannik


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht ohne Probleme.Ich hab auch Win7.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sieht Furmark so aus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Prime läuft auch auf Win 7.


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einige sagen nein, aber wenn ich nebenbei mit Itunes noch Musik höre und/oder surfe, sind die Temperaturen ziemlich gleich, im Vergleich zum reinen Betrieb von Furmark und Prime95.


----------



## Musikfreak (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Danke 

@ Jonny B woher hast du die schönen Programme für Sidebar her die sind interessant  

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Xylezz (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohman ^^

Sogut wie alle Programme die auf Vista laufen laufen auch auf Windows 7, das das da nicht steht ist oftmals schlicht und ergreifend das zum Release das neueste Betriebssystem noch nicht draußen war


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

@KingPiranhas: wo haste den denn her?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der neue Furmark 1.8.0 Goes Like Hell. 
Bei mir dreht sich der Donut nur hin und her.


----------



## Musikfreak (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi 
Ich hab es nun getestet und es kam raus das der CPu bei Vollast bei 44 Grad ist und Graka 38 Grad wenn beide auf 100% laufen 

PS: Meine Daten stehn weiter oben 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

völlig i.O. und deine Wassertemp haut damit auch hin


----------



## Musikfreak (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Danke 

ist es normal das ein CPU und GPU im normalbetrieb von 28 - 36 grad andauernt schwankt 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm nee nicht wirklich, aber ist nur ein kleiner Fehler vom Sensor denk ich.. unter Last bleibt die Anzeige aber konstant oder wie?


----------



## Musikfreak (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja da bleibt sie konstant viellleicht ist es ja Everrest  

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Ok Danke
> 
> @ Jonny B woher hast du die schönen Programme für Sidebar her die sind interessant
> 
> M.f.G Yannik



[offtopic]



Spoiler



Die sind von OrbLog, die Uhr von DevianART und das AE Gadget hab ich ausm Luxx.


[/offtopic]

Deine Temps sind vollkommen in Ordnung.
Sei froh das deine CPU Senoren was Brauchbares anzeigen, bei mir is die Anzeige total fürn Eimer.

@ KingPiranhas Mach mal den Hacken bei Etreme Burning Mode raus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> @ KingPiranhas Mach mal den Hacken bei Etreme Burning Mode raus.


ThX. Die Lösung liegt oft sehr nah.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute nur ne Kurze frage, ist Primochill, Masterkleer oder Koolance 13/10mm Schlauch am besten für enge Biegeradien ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keiner.  16/10mm ist gut für enge Radien.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab schon alle Anschlüsse, also kein Wechsel.


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ WTFlikeROFL

Aus eigenener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen dass das Masterkleer zu weich ist, sprich ueberhaupt nicht geeignet fuer enge biegeradien...

Mit 16/10er waerst du auf die sichere seite


----------



## Musikfreak (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi 

Ich wollte mal eine dumme Frage stellen 

Nämlich wenn man 2 Radis angeschlossen hat, hat man doch eine bessere Kühlleistung als wenn man nur einen angeschlossen hat oder ?

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Nucleus (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Es gibt keine dummen Fragen (OK, ein paar schon... die erkennt man dann aber auch meilenweit gegen den Wind )

2. Ja, sofern das System nach dem Anschluss des zweiten Radis gut entlüftet wurde


----------



## Musikfreak (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke  

War mir net so sicher ob es geht obwohl es eig logisch ist 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Nucleus (13. März 2010)

Grundsätzlich gilt: Je größer die Radiatorfläche insgesamt, umso mehr Wärme kann an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben werden.

Du darfst den zweiten Radi eben nur nicht mit aufgewärmter Luft "kühlen", das ist alles 

Merke: Jedes neue Teil will vor dem ersten Einsatz gut gespült werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt: Je größer die Radiatorfläche insgesamt, umso mehr Wärme kann an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben werden.
> 
> Du darfst den zweiten Radi eben nur nicht mit aufgewärmter Luft "kühlen", das ist alles



Zusätzlich ist der Effekt der Konvektion bzw. die Menge der abgeführten Wärme abhängig vom delta-T Wasser/Luft bzw. Temperatur der Radiatoroberfläche zur Lufttemperatur. Wenn dieser Wert bereits verschwindend gering ist, wird es zu keiner Steigerung der Kühlleistung kommen. Der User hält sich durch einen weiteren Radi lediglich die Option offen später eventuell neue Komponenten einzubinden, ohne dass sich dies merklich auf die bereits im Kreislauf vorhandenen auswirkt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> @ WTFlikeROFL
> 
> Aus eigenener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen dass das Masterkleer zu weich ist, sprich ueberhaupt nicht geeignet fuer enge biegeradien...
> 
> Mit 16/10er waerst du auf die sichere seite



Da ich aber wie schon gesagt keinen Anschlüssewechsel vornehmen will, welcher 13/10 Schlauch ist dafür am besten geeignet ?


----------



## hydro (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, hab heute meine Graka auf Wakü umgebaut, Temperaturen sind auch ganz gut Max. 46°C der Rest passt auch, der Phenom 965 wird Max 52°C warm ( viel? ) aber das Wasser schlägt mit über 33°C zu Buche, trotz einem Single und einem Tripple Radi, Luft sollte eigentlich ausm System raus sein! Woran liegt die hohe Wassertemp?


----------



## Xylezz (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du uns noch sagst was für Radis du hast und was für eine Raumtemperatur vorliegt kann man dir auch sagen ob das viel für dein System ist.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde auf die Lüfter oder einen schlechten Tripple tippen.


----------



## hydro (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beides Magicool Slim, raumtemp 23°


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist wirklich ungewöhnlich, welche Lüfter haste verbaut ?


----------



## hydro (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Single hat Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SilverStone FN121 ( 120x120x25mm ) SilverStone FN121 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78142

und der Tripple liegt auf 2 180ern wie auf dem Bild in meiner Sig zu sehen :/
vorm Umbau hatte der CPU max. 44°C und Wasser Max 27°


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Angesichts dass vor und nach dem Grakaeinbau nichts verändert wurde würde ich sagen dass es ganz normal ist.
Die Graka produziert viel Abwärme und zu warm ist dein System deswegen nicht.


----------



## hydro (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, der Single kam noch dazu!
Ich überlege Noch 2 Lüfter auf den Tripple oben drauf zu schnallen und an den Single einen Stärken, würde es überhaupt was bringen?!


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringen schon, aber max 0,5-1°
der Single kühlt eh nicht viel runter, also bringt ein starker Lüfter auch dort um die 1°.


----------



## hydro (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber kann mir nicht erklaeren warum effektiv ein 420mm Radi fast 35° Wassertemp hat und das ohne OC


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kannst du so nicht sagen, weil du deinen radi nur auf die Lüfter gelegt hast und so nie die Lüfterkraft genauso ausnutzen kannst wie von 3*140mm Lüftern.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal eine kleine frage: was ist besser?die corsair h50 oder die coolit dm-1000?
letztere gibts nämlich bei reichelt für 55€ COOLIT DM-1000 CPU-Lüfter - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt keine schlechtere wakü als die h50 
ich würde aber wenn überhaupt die d50 nehmen, da sie von corsair ist und kein noname hersteller wie die von dir genannte.


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Coolit ist kein "noname" hersteller  , und schlechtere wakues als die h50 gibt es wohl : von Tt (ich glaube mann darf hier diesen herstellername nicht reinschreiben sonst wird mann mich erschlagen )


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> ich würde aber wenn überhaupt die d50 nehmen, da sie von corsair ist


Die H50 ist aber von Corsair. 

*Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake
Thermaltake*


----------



## GoZoU (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Steht da nix anderes (Rechtschreibfehler FTW ) und 2. ist die H50 eigentlich von Asetek.

Steht z.B. auch hier

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und welche ist jetzt besser ?


----------



## GoZoU (13. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich dir sagen, wenn ich den Test fertig habe. Allerdings kann man bei der H50 problemlos den Lüfter tauschen. Bei der Domino A.L.C. ist das nicht so einfach möglich und mit Garantieverlust verbunden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also spricht alles für die Corsair H50, außer die Kühlleistung ist jetzt soviel schlechter als die von der Konkurrenz, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Und welche ist jetzt besser ?


'N anständiger Luftkühler!


----------



## GoZoU (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abwarten....

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Musikfreak (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

wollte mal wissen ob ihr wisst wie ich mein Mainboard (Asus M4A785TD-V Evo) Wasserkühel soll solche komplett MBKühler finde ich für diese Baureihe nicht was kann ich noch nehmen 

Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## xEbo (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wollte mal wissen ob ihr wisst wie ich mein Mainboard (Asus M4A785TD-V Evo) Wasserkühel soll solche komplett MBKühler finde ich für diese Baureihe nicht was kann ich noch nehmen
> 
> ...




Bei Anfi-tec oder Mips nachschauen. Da sollte es eigentlich ne Kompatibilätsliste zu finden sein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Gibbet bei vielen Herstellern - AnfiTec ist nur einer, aber ein sehr guter - Einzel- und Universalkühler für Northbridge, Sothbridge und Spannungswandler.

Notfalls mal bei Klutten & Lehni anfragen: die bauen Dir auch gerne einen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Musikfreak (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Einzelkühler da muss ich ja dann mehrere haben oder wie geht es dann, weil er ja nicht nur einmal gekühlt wird.

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ja, so wie auf meinem Board: je einen Kühler für NB, SB und Spawas.
Hier sind die (kupfernen) Kühler mal halbwegs zu sehen - mittendrin noch die Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind - glaube ich - Mips-Kühler.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## GoZoU (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühler auf dem Board sind von Watercool .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Musikfreak (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mein Mainboard hat oben rechtes eine längliche kühlfläche 

Hier ein Bild Oben Rechts die blauen Kühler mein ich http://pan.fotovista.com/dev/3/6/03592363/l_03592363.jpg

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Musikfreak (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah Ok Danke 

Habe jetzt eine Tabelle gefunden wo mein Mainboard mit drinn steht leider versteh ich die Tabelle nicht 

http://anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf

Da steht ich brauch das Asus Set 2 meine frage ist was is ein asus set 2 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Xylezz (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - ASUS-SET02 ASUS-SET02

Manchmal glaub ich du willst uns verarschen.....DU hast die Liste von Anfitec...und siehst "Ah Asus Set 2"...damit ist doch klar das es ein Set ist das es von Anfitec gibt?!


----------



## Musikfreak (14. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja es gibt öfters listen wo z.b Asus Set 2 heißt aber halt einfach nur eine Nummerierung ist 

Aber trozdem Danke an alle wo mir geholfen haben


----------



## Elzoco (18. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1/2 Jahr nicht gereinigt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (18. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

hoffe mich mal zur abwechslung im richigen thread aufzuhalten  



ich hab zZ einen h50 für die cpu und bin soweit zufrieden 

habe aber wie befürchtet blut geleckt  was wakü angeht


da fermi/thermi noch nicht physisch vor mir materialisiert ist, und es auch für ein paar monate weiter so bleiben wird (hoffe auf überarbeitete rev. mit bugfixes etc...)
will/muss ich meine 8800gtx noch ein wenig fordern / quälen 

nun mein plan :

graka mit wasser kühlen 

hab mir auch mehr als preiswert teile gesichert : 

einen 120er rad inkl. lüfter ^^ nexxxos hc120le
ein aquagrafx g80 (gtx)
alles mit anschlüssen im 10/11mm schlauch ID

fragen : 

1) reicht dafür ein 120er rad (dickes kaliber)
2) habe eine pumpe die knappe 250ltr / h bewegen soll und 3/4m höhe schafft- reicht die für so einen single kreislauf ? (hängt ja nix großes dran : rad, aquagrafx, agb)

und 

da die pumpe als tauchpumpe ausgelegt ist, die frage, was man alles als agb missbrauchen kann ? 

marmaladegläßer und tupperware hab ich schon gesehn ... da gibts best. noch mehr

greetz


----------



## Elzoco (18. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi und Pumpe reichen.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (18. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

THX 


dann kann das basteln ja bald beginnen


bin ja mal gespannt, wie das dann aussieht mit 2 kreisläufen in einem midi tower ^^
also pi mal daumen gehts rein - bin experimentierfreudig


----------



## M4tthi4s (18. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe wieder ein WaKü-User mehr. 
Mir gings ähnlich... wollte anfangs auch nur meine CPU unter Wasser setzen,
und jetzt kühl ich CPU, Graka und Mainboard mit Wasser.
Die Ruhe ist genial, wenn keine lauten Lüfter mehr rotieren müssen.

Denk aber dran, die Kühler vorm Einbau gut durchzuspülen, falls du sie gebraucht gekauft hast.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (19. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo werd ich machen

radi am besten mal mit wasser und quick´& bright ^^ oder so

graka kühler mal aufmachen und nach ablagerungen suchen 

oder ?


aber nochmal zu meiner gestrigen frage :

was kann man denn so alles als agb für tauchpumpen erfolgversprechend missbrauchen ^^ ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> aber nochmal zu meiner gestrigen frage :
> 
> was kann man denn so alles als agb für tauchpumpen erfolgversprechend missbrauchen ^^ ?


Alles wo du dein Pumpe drin versenken kannst.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (19. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ähm ja
...
sowas in der art dacht ich mir schon 

ich dachte da mehr an konstuktivere aantworten


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

das ist irgendwie schwierig!

Ich hab' schon mal Bilder gesehen, da hat einer eine 1,5-Liter-Selterflasche als AGB genommen.

Im Klartext: es ist Ansichtssache, was man nimmt!
Solange es dicht ist, die Pumpe hinein und die Schläuche und Kabel hinaus kommen, ist alles erlaubt.
Sollte vielleicht auch ins Gehäuse passen.

Ob es so was fertig gibt, weiß ich aus'm Hut nicht.

Soweit ich weiß, werden die Pumpen üblicherweise mit dem Tauchbehälter geliefert.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## xEbo (20. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> das ist irgendwie schwierig!
> 
> ...



Warum nicht einfach einen Eimer mit Abdeckung? So Mülleimer mit Deckel, Cutter zücken, paar Löcher rein damit die Kabel raus können und fertig


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (20. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haha 

ok ich sollte dabei dann wohl den bestimmungsort erwähnen
(das mit dem eimer wär sicher lustig^^)

agb mit pumpe sollte zwischen festplatten und netzteil 
ginge so grade ^^

bild ist etw. älter 
da ist jetzt richtig platz


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich würde AGB/Pumpe lieber vor das Netzteil auf den Boden - also zwischen NT und 5,25"-Käfig - stellen.

Mal 'ne - zugegeben: gemeine - Frage: hast Du die Pumpe schon oder kaufst Du die erst?

Ansonsten: nimm' was passt - trotz Suche hab' ich keinen AGB für Tauchpumpen gefunden.

Wenn's um den Platz geht: eine Laing ist recht kleine und einen Passenden AGB bekommst Du auch unter.
Der hier ist so klein, der passt in fast jedes Gehäuse - und sieht noch gut aus.

Bei Benutzung einer Laing kannst Du gut den hier nehmen: der passt, wenn Du die Pumpe vor das Netzteil stellst - und vielleicht auch, wenn die Laing auf dem Netzteil stünde.

Oder jener hier: mit Laing kommst Du da auf ungefähr 9cm - allerdings zzgl. Entkopplung - was schon sehr knapp wird.
Das Problem: wenn ich Dein Foto richtig 'lese', hast Du ungefähr 9cm Platz zwischen Oberkante Netzteil und Unterkante Graka.
Eventuell gewinnst Du noch einen Cm, wenn die Graka auf Wakü umgebaut wird - der Wasserkühler ist etwas schlanker als der Luftkühler.
Da wäre es wohl besser, AGB und Pumpe zu trennen.
Dann könnte der AGB oberhalb der Graka eingebaut werden - wie bei mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Positionierung ginge auch mit anderen AGB's wie diesem hier.
Oder mit jenem dort.
Wie gesagt: wenn Du die Pumpe noch nicht hast, würd' ich zur Kombination Laing & AGB (Aufgesetzt oder getrennt) raten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xEbo schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach einen Eimer mit Abdeckung? So Mülleimer mit Deckel, Cutter zücken, paar Löcher rein damit die Kabel raus können und fertig


Geht problemlos.

Was ich von meinem Cousin noch kenne ist ein Popcorneimer mit Eheim 1046 drin.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (20. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich würde AGB/Pumpe lieber vor das Netzteil auf den Boden - also zwischen NT und 5,25"-Käfig - stellen.
> 
> ...




ähm genau da hin sollte der agb samt pumpe auch ^^


wenn ich das unverständlich geschrieben hab - dann sry ^^

ja, pumpe hab ich schon

ja - dann fang ich mal an zu suchen 


& btw:  danke für die beteiligung


----------



## Nucleus (20. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm auf jeden Fall etwas, das Du dicht abschließen kannst.
Wenn nämlich regelmäßig Staub ins Kühlwasser gelangt, hast Du nicht allzu lange Spaß an Deiner WaKü


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit PVC-Gewebsschläuchen?
Wollt die mal evtl. testen, theoretisch müssten die ja bessere Biegeradien besitzen als normaler PVC-Schlauch PVC Druckschlauch lebensmittelecht Ø 4 - 50mm

Man könnt natürlich gleich 'ne Sammelbestellung draus machen, die 50m spindeln sind ziemlich günstig.


----------



## drunkendj (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich müsste irgendwo solche Gewebeschläuche rumfliegen haben. Ich such die heute mal und poste heute abend nochma wie sich das mit den Biegeradien verhält.  Die idee is aber echt nich schlecht hätte ich auch noch verwendung für und der Preis is echt nice. Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich mach' mir nur wegen der Temperaturangabe Sorgen.
Da steht was von 30° bei.
Testen müsste man ggf auch noch, ob die beispielsweise mit InnoProtect klar kommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Biegeradien so gut sind - eher im Gegenteil.
Durch die Struktur des Schlauches ist er bestimmt sehr steif.

Meine Einschätzung wäre daher, dass er zwar nicht so schnell knickt, Du ihn aber auch kaum biegen kannst, gerade weil er so steif ist.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich nehme mal an, dass die dinger gartenschläuchen sehr ähnlich sind

und die knicken bekanntlich ja schon beim bloßen ansehen ...


gartenschläuche/ oder gewebeverstärkte schläcue im allg. haben wenig materialstärke aufzuweisen, da ja gewebe den schlauch verstärkt.

also ich sag die knicken sehr schnell und daher NOGO


viell. sind die schläuche ja ne angenehme ausnahme - aber prinzipiell *finger weg von gewebe/gartenschläuchen*


greetz


----------



## hydro (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu überhaupt? Sind ja nicht so das optische Highlight, aber ich bin da im Glauben von Pastor_of_Muppet, dass sie sich ähnlich wie Gartenschläuche verhalten!

Mal ne andere Frage, was für Kühler bräuchte ich für eine heise online-Preisvergleich: MSI NX8800GTX-T2D768E, GeForce 8800 GTX, 768MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe (V801-099) / Deutschland, reicht ein GPU-Kühler und passive Kühler für Spawa und Ram, falls Ja wo bekommt man letzte beiden in passender Ausführung her?


----------



## Xylezz (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - D-Tek UNI-Sink-8800 GTX D-Tek UNI-Sink-8800 GTX 11027
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - D-Tek FuZion GFX 2 D-Tek FuZion GFX 2 11086

oder:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - CooliT Systems NVidia 8800GTX Kühler CooliT Systems NVidia 8800GTX Kühler 12305  (wobei ich keine Ahnung hab wie das Teil denn so ist)

oder:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 11026
+
passiv Kühlkörper

MfG Xy


----------



## hydro (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist ein Schatz!  die Uni-Sink plus der Zern sind ja nichmal 30 euro


----------



## Xylezz (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, wobei du darauf achten musst das du auch genug Passive Kühlkörper hast und auch welche groß genug sind weil die 8800GTX ziemlich viele brauch


----------



## hakan_2 (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Showtek192 schrieb:


> ich mag wakü nicht denn ich finde schon von anfang an das wasser nix bei elektrik zu suchen hat das passt nicht zusammen



Hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht nachdem ich es gewagt habe einfach nur Geil 

Daher keine Vorurteile machen-


----------



## hydro (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle RAM-Kühler » Scythe SCVCH-1000 VGA Heatsinks

Na würde sowas nicht reichen, bei leichtem Luftstrom, Karte wird eh nicht weiter übertaktet!



> ich mag wakü nicht denn ich finde schon von anfang an das wasser nix bei elektrik zu suchen hat das passt nicht zusammen



aha!


----------



## Xylezz (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep, das ist perfekt weil auch für den HSI n Kühler dabei ist


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Showtek192 schrieb:


> ich mag wakü nicht denn ich finde schon von anfang an das wasser nix bei elektrik zu suchen hat das passt nicht zusammen



Danke, für dieses sinnvolle Kommentar! Wer keine Ahnung hat...

Prinzipiell würde ich ja zustimmen, dass sich der Gewebsschlauch wie Gartenschlauch verhalten sollte, aber Gartenschlauch hat eine viel geringere Materialstärke und ich hätte eigentlich vorgehabt mir 16/10 Gewebsschlauch zu bestellen.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann würd ich da mal anfragen, wie eng die radien sind, die sie hinkriegen

wenn es den in 16/10 gibt - viell. gehts ja


aber die gewebeverstärkung macht die sache auch nicht einfacher, ein pvc/silikonschlauch lässt sich in grenzen auch dehnen etc

ein verstärkter schlauch kann das nur in sehr begrenztem maße --> knick


--> frag an, wenn sie was verkaufen wollen, werden sie dir antworten


----------



## hydro (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts eingentlich eine Art Sleeve mit hohem Durchmesser z.b. für Schläuche :>
Weil optische Ähnlichkeit besteht ja mit dem Gewebeschlauch


----------



## Xylezz (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch-Sleeve-Kit | Sleeve-Kits | Sleeve Kits + Werkzeuge | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland

Ja gibt es


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja 
aber das ist was anderes

das ist dann auf dem schluach und kann sich mehr oder weniger "frei" bewegen

aber optisch ganz nett


----------



## hydro (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht sehr gut aus... aber erstmal kommt nichts mehr hab ich mir versprochen ^^


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch gar nicht anfragen: http://www.esska.de/esska_de/pdfdat/pvc_klar.pdf

Das Problem ist nur, wie lang war das Teststück von denen und wo krieg Referenzen her?

Das einige was ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab war: DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Schläuche-Review, Teil 2: Danger Den- und Feser-Schläuche (Seite 5)

Das würde natürlich gegen die Gewebeschläuche sprechen, aber kann man die Werte vergleichen?


----------



## drunkendj (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den Schlauch gefunden. Der is zwar alt und nicht mehr schön aber der Biegeradius ist etwa so wie in der Liste angegeben.  Das Aussemaß ist 13 mm  innen kann nicht messen da noch anschlüsse dran sind. Der Biegeradius ist etwa 55mm.


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist eigentlich so ziemlich das gleiche was der Dexgo Test auswirft, ich glaub ich werde den dann mal testen.

Falls irgendjemand auch noch welchen haben will, am besten PN an mich, dann werde ich auch noch einen Thread öffnen.


----------



## Meph (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ursprünglich wollt ich mir mal ne WaKü holen, bei der ich einen riesigen Radi benutze und immer mal nen neuen Kühler nachrüsten, falls mir das aktuelle Setup zu heiss / laut wird...


...Aber ich hab mich dann doch lieber dazu entschlossen ein HAF 923 zu kaufen -> gute Entscheidung, alles ist jetzt wesentlich leiser...aber irgendwann wird trotzdem mit Wasser gekühlt^^

Lohnt es sich den WaKü-Traum nach und nach zu erfüllen und dabei auch noch billige Ebay Radis zu benutzen?
Also erstmal für insgesamt 8 Euro nen 120 / 140 er ,
dann noch nen kleinen...
Das Ganze dann so lange, bis ich CPU / GPU damit kühlen kann und weiter nach Schnäppchen jage (Lüfter und Pumpe sind natürlich hochwertig...sonst kann ich ja ewig auf ein leises System warten^^)

Also stehen:
schlechte 2x 140er + 280er + 360er + evtl Quad (wirds aber wohl nich in günstig und schlecht geben)
(man kann dann immerhin einzelne Radis austauschen, falls die Temperaturen zu hoch werden sollten - halt ich bei der Armada aber für ausgeschlossen)
vs.
einen guten Triple (der ist dann zwar gut und erweiterbar, aber eben nur ein Triple)


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würd halt beim eBay´en schaun dass du radis mit guten durchflusswerten/ also nicht übermäßig viel widerstand kaufst

ansonsten kann man ja auch hochwertige komponenten günstig schießen


----------



## Meph (22. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hört sich aber zu verlockend an...dann werd ich schon bald zuschlagen >_<


die Durchflusswerte sind mir dabei auch wichtig...aber die Kühlleistung muss ja eigentlich nich sonderlich gut sein....oder? o.O
In dem Fall einfach Masse statt Klasse


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jeder zusätzliche Radi im Kreislauf ist potentiell auch eine Durchflussbremse.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja

gegen masse statt klasse ist im prinzip nichts einzuwenden
aber dann bitte masse mit niedrigen durchflusswerten 

es sei denn du willst ne fette teichpumpe und verstärkte leitungen nutzen ^^


----------



## Meph (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würd dann ja dem leise und billig Prinzip im Wege stehn^^

Radis parallel zu betreiben wär wohl dieselbe bescheidene Idee wie bei Kühlern?
-e-
Laut dem großen Orakel google hebt sich alles in der Theorie auf und kommt auf dasselbe raus, aber man solle nach dem Tichelmann System verschlauchen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tichelmann-System


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also was ich hier gelesen habe, soll eine parallele verschlauchung die auch wirklich funktioniert an voodoo magie grenzen 

wenn du das machen willst les dich GUT ein ^^ und lass dich von unseren zum glück reichlich vorhandenen  WaKü Pro´s beraten


----------



## Meph (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hört sich ja heftig an... da wird der Vorteil des geringeren Widerstands wohl nich den Aufwand wett machen...aber im Falle eines schlechten Systems dürften ja auch nur die Temperaturen ein wenig ansteigen...

Bei einem Kühler wär der Effekt wohl heftiger...


....zum Glück hat das Ganze noch Zeit und ich versuch mich weiterhin zu überreden, dass ich doch keine WaKü brauch (aber ich will sowas haben...ich will ! ich will! ich will!)


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe ja ^^ 

dachte ich mir auch

hab dann den h50 von corsair geholt 
um mir sagen zu können, dass ich wasser im system hab und gut is ^^

ja aber nun ist der spiel/basteltrieb geweckt

nun steht ein projekt an : 

8800gtx only wakü
teile sind unterwegs 
*freu*


also stell dich mental schon drauf ein
jeder, der nicht sagt, ah so ein quark ist mehr als gefährdet sich sowas anzutun


----------



## Meph (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach mir keine Angst!

Mein armes Konto 


Aber wenigstens behalt ich das dann für ne lange Zeit...wenn neue Hardware kommt, kommen neue Kühler und gut is....
...muss aufhörn die guten Seiten einer WaKü zu sehn!
Ach, ich geh lieber off, als hier noch mehr Impressionen zu bekommen >_<


Ich hoff ja immernoch auf ein ultrabillig Setup mit Ebayramsch^^


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

och ^^

sehs als investition für die zukunft 

naja wünsch dir in ebay viel erfolg/glück


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Meph schrieb:


> die Durchflusswerte sind mir dabei auch wichtig...aber die Kühlleistung muss ja eigentlich nich sonderlich gut sein....oder? o.O
> In dem Fall einfach Masse statt Klasse


Nee: genau anders herum: Mit seinen miesen Kühler kannst Du auch mit der besten Durchflussleistung keinen Blumentopf gewinnen!

Im Klartext: ab einem bestimmten Durchfluss bringt eine Steigerung nicht mehr viel.
Im allgemeinen wird eine Durchflussleistung von ~60L/Std als ausreichend angesehen - ich habe meine sehr guten Temperaturen bei etwas weniger als 30L/Std erreicht.

Aber: gute Kühler (z.B. Heatkiller 3) und einen sehr guten Radi (Mora 2 Pro)

Also: lieber Klasse statt Masse!

Mit einem guten Kühler, einem guten Radi - muss ja nicht gleich der Mora sein - und brauchbaren Lüftern kannst Du Dein System besser (z. B. leiser) kühlen.
Bei schlechten Kühlern kannst Du das vergessen.

Ich habe von Anfang an bei den Komponenten nur dadurch gespart, dass ich viel (alle Kühler, die meisten Anschlüsse, den Radi) gebraucht gekauft habe und ansonsten auf gutes Material geachtet habe.

So habe ich bsp. gleich 160€ für mein Aquaero ausgegeben - und freue mich jeden Tag drüber!

Wenn man (zu) billig kauft, kauft man schnell doppelt - und so viel Geld habe ich nicht.




Meph schrieb:


> Mein armes Konto
> 
> Aber wenigstens behalt ich das dann für ne lange Zeit...wenn neue Hardware kommt, kommen neue Kühler und gut is....
> ...muss aufhörn die guten Seiten einer WaKü zu sehn!



Du brauchst - bei Qualitätskühlern - nicht mal neue Kühler, sondern kommst oft mit neuen Haltern hin.
Ausgenommen: Grafikkartenkühler - natürlich sind das gleich die teuersten Kühler in der Wakü.....

Mit dem lange behalten stimmt: Du wechselst wahrscheinlich fünf Mal die Hardware, bevor Du Radi oder Pumpe wechselst - wenn Du gleich richtig kaufst.
Mein Mor bsp. ist - noch - völlig überdimensioniert.
Dafür kann ich derzeit mein System fast völlig lautlos kühlen und habe Reserven für die kommenden Erweiterungen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Speed-E (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute.

Ich hab mal wieder einen Wasserzusatz zu diskutieren.

Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach biologisch abbaubaren Zusätzen für die WaKü. 
Warum? 
Weil ich keinen Bock habe manche gemische als Sondermüll zu entsorgen.

Ich habe nun schon eine Weile reines entmineralisiertes Wasser im Einsatz, nu ist mir ein neues Mittel in den Sinn gekommen, Vodka. 

Soweit ich informiert bin schützt Alkohol zwar nicht die Gesundheit, aber es schützt vor Algen bzw. Biofilm. Ausserdem soll speziell Vodka die Gummidichtungen nicht angreifen. 

Es lässt sich dann alles fachgerecht über den Abfluss und nicht über die "Deponie" entsorgen 

Dann schreibt mal los. 

MfG Speed-E


----------



## Xylezz (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DAfür löst Alkohol aber auch ganz lustig und heiter dein Plexiglas auf


----------



## Speed-E (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt aber auf die Konzentration an oder?
Pur macht der Alk das aber sicherlich.


----------



## Meph (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> Nee: genau anders herum: Mit seinen miesen Kühler kannst Du auch mit der besten Durchflussleistung keinen Blumentopf gewinnen!



Das billig kaufen bezog sich eigentlich nur auf Radis, weil ich dafür eh mehr Platz als genug hab...


...Ich wart einfach mal auf die nächsten Finanzspritzen^^



Da der Alk richtig lange einwirken kann und teilweise sogar noch handwarm wird, würd ich lieber drauf verzichten...

 hier steht, dass der biologisch abbaubar ist, also auf jeden Fall ne bessere Alternative als Alk


----------



## Speed-E (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Meph schrieb:


> Das billig kaufen bezog sich eigentlich nur auf Radis, weil ich dafür eh mehr Platz als genug hab...
> 
> 
> ...Ich wart einfach mal auf die nächsten Finanzspritzen^^
> ...



InnoProtect ist mir bekannt, hatte es selber schon im Einsatz. 
Es geht mir eher darum Hausmittelchen für einen kleinen Obulus zu finden. 
Es ist aber nicht so das ich mir das Zeug nicht leisten könnte oder so, aber wenn man etwas findet wo man sparen kann ist das ja nicht verkehrt.

In einigen Mittelchen(Korossionsschutz) die hier verwendet werden,  ist auch Alkohol drin.

Eigentlich müsste man den PH-Wert des Wassers ja nur soweit absenken das Algen oder Pilzkulturen nicht entstehen können/wollen.

Soweit ich nichts finde werde ich weiterhin das Wasser aus dem Kondenstrockner nehmen und eben häufiger mal wechseln.


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso nimmst Du, wenn Du sparen willst, nicht einfach G48 + Dest. Wasser?

Damit fährst Du sicher und es ist afaik die billigste Schiene, die man fahren kann - erst recht wenn man regelmäßig das Wasser wechselt weil man am Kreislauf bastelt.

Ich bin mit G48 hochzufrieden


----------



## Speed-E (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst Du, wenn Du sparen willst, nicht einfach G48 + Dest. Wasser?
> 
> Damit fährst Du sicher und es ist afaik die billigste Schiene, die man fahren kann - erst recht wenn man regelmäßig das Wasser wechselt weil man am Kreislauf bastelt.
> 
> Ich bin mit G48 hochzufrieden



Weil Ethylen- / Propylenglykol = Sondermüll und ich keine Lust mehr habe das ständig in einer Werkstatt oder Sammelstelle zu entsorgen.


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst es ja sammeln und musst nicht jeden Tropfen einzeln wegbringen 

Naja, musst Du wissen, aber den Stein der Weisen wirst auch Du nicht finden können.


----------



## Speed-E (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja sammeln und musst nicht jeden Tropfen einzeln wegbringen
> 
> Naja, musst Du wissen, aber den Stein der Weisen wirst auch Du nicht finden können.



Ich sammel in 5L Behälter, bzw. habe.

Nach stundenlangem "googlen" ist fakt:
_Polymethylmethacrylat ist nicht Vodka resistent_.
Also wieder kein "Stein der Weisen"


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich stell mir grad vor, wie die in meiner kfz anlaufstelle schaun würden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Jep, das ist perfekt weil auch für den HSI n Kühler dabei ist



NvIO, nicht HSI. HSI ist die PCI-E AGP Bridge, die man das letzte mal auf der 7800GS (bzw. 7900er bei einigen Herstellern) erwerben konnte. 



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> wenn es den in 16/10 gibt - viell. gehts ja



Genaugenommen ist 10/16 das einzige Maß in  der Liste, das an normale Waküverhältnisse rankommt.




Meph schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich den WaKü-Traum nach und nach zu erfüllen und dabei auch noch billige Ebay Radis zu benutzen?
> Also erstmal für insgesamt 8 Euro nen 120 / 140 er ,
> dann noch nen kleinen...
> Das Ganze dann so lange, bis ich CPU / GPU damit kühlen kann und weiter nach Schnäppchen jage (Lüfter und Pumpe sind natürlich hochwertig...sonst kann ich ja ewig auf ein leises System warten^^)



Wenn man basteln möchte und das ganze wegen der Kühlleistung macht:
Lohnt sich sehr. Gebrauchte Wakükomponenten sind bei eBay (und anderswo) z.T. lächerlich billig. 20% des Neupreises und niedriger sind durchaus möglich, dazu kommen Radiatoren aus anderen Quellen. Die Zahl guter Schnäppchen ist aber nicht sehr hoch und auf ein tadelloses Finish oder auch nur identische Komponenten sollte man nicht hoffen. (ein Beispiel für ein System, von dem mit Ausnahme der Anschlüsse und des Schlauches keine einzige Komponente zum Vollpreis erworben wurde, findet sich in meinem Tagebuch  )




Nucleus schrieb:


> Jeder zusätzliche Radi im Kreislauf ist potentiell auch eine Durchflussbremse.



wayne?




Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich habe nun schon eine Weile reines entmineralisiertes Wasser im Einsatz, nu ist mir ein neues Mittel in den Sinn gekommen, Vodka.
> 
> Soweit ich informiert bin schützt Alkohol zwar nicht die Gesundheit, aber es schützt vor Algen bzw. Biofilm. Ausserdem soll speziell Vodka die Gummidichtungen nicht angreifen.



Wüsste nicht, warum speziell Wodka da einen Unterschied macht. Ethanol bleibt Ethanol. Ob du die Kosten und den Ärger mit Vodka (Stichwort: weitere enthaltene Stoffe, z.B. Aromen, Zucker,... auch ein Klarer ist mehr als verdünnter Alk) machst, oder direkt Spiritus nimmt, sollte imho keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Nucleus (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wayne?



Nunja - da wären wir wieder bei der ewigen Diskussion: Macht HighFlow wirklich Sinn oder nicht?

Ich brauche keine 200 L Durchfluss pro Minute, ich wollte es nur erwähnen


----------



## Neander (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Anfänger Frage... Wie viel Liter Wasser sind durchschnittlich in so ner WaKü? (normaler AGB, interner 420er Radi, )


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwar sehr unterschiedlich, aber meist zwischen 0,5 und 1,5 Litern.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beir mir isses ca. 1 Liter Wasser.
- 560er Radi - kleiner aquatube

Für mich ist der Durchfluss faktisch egal, außer annähernd 0 (übertrieben gesagt).


----------



## Neander (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah Danke für die schnelle Aufklärung, da kann ich gleich besser planen


----------



## sentinel1 (23. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fürs Spülen sollte man aber immer etwas extra dest. Wasser haben, kauf Dir ne 5 Liter Bombe im Supermarkt für 2€ und Cillit Bang ~3,5 € orange Kappe.


----------



## HotteGKT (24. März 2010)

*Lüftersteuerung für 6 Lüfter*

Hier sind doch so viele mit Erfahrung.

Ich habe 2 x 360er Radiator im externen "LeChuck".
Ich würde jetzt gerne die Lüfter gesteuert haben.
Ich denke mir das so das ich eine Steuerung für den noch freien
5.25 Schachte kaufe und den Tempsensor auf einen der Schläuche mit Klebeband befestige.

Ich würde gern alle 6 Lüfter gesteuert haben.
Welche Steuerungen sind gut bis ca. 60 € ?

(Aquacomputer aquaero finde ich auch toll ich will einfach nur die Lüfter 
  steuern und da ist es ein bisschen teuer)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Ciao Horst


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann Dir das _Scythe Kaze Server_ empfehlen.


----------



## HotteGKT (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Kann Dir das _Scythe Kaze Server_ empfehlen.





HotteGKT schrieb:


> Ich würde gern alle 6 Lüfter gesteuert haben.



Info von der Aquatuningseite:
_Der neue Kaze Server ermöglicht das automatische Steuerung von bis zu vier Lüftern über eine frei definierbare Regeltemperatur_


Gibt es da einen Trick oder klemmt man einfach 2 oder 3 Lüfter auf einen Anschluss ?
Danke für den Tipp.

Ciao Horst


----------



## Marquis (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Aquatuning gibts die Alphacool Heatmaster grade für 40€, ist nach der Aquaero imho das empfehlenswerteste.


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, mit einem y-Kabel kann man ganz leicht zwei Lüfter an einen Kanal hängen.
Das geht mit dem Scythe Kaze Server auch problemlos


----------



## steinschock (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jeder Kanal kann 1A / 12 W regeln.

Je nach Lüfter braucht einer 2-4W ; meist um 0,25A x 12V = 3W


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab jetzt doch auf agb/ pumpe extern umgeschwenkt

weil mir letztens im baumarkt was ideales übern weg gelaufen ist 

ein DIY AGB extern für sage und schreibe unter 10 € (arbeitszeit wird nicht berechnet^^) 
der wird mordsstabil, hat genug innenvolumen, platz, etc. 
und schaut garnicht mal so s*****e aus 
einfach zu bearbeiten, kann lackiert werden 

bleibt noch geheim
bilder vom bau versuche ich zu machen, sofern gewünscht 
und wenn ihr wollt, steht einen HOW2 auch nichts im wege

bei gelegenheit werd ich mal bilder posten, aber zuerst wart ich noch meine bestellungen ab zwecks schlauchgröße ...

greetz


----------



## Nucleus (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich ahne Schlimmes...


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (24. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



och
wie gesagt demnächst gibbet bildääär

aber erstmal morgen auf paket(e) freuen 

mein radi und mein graka kühler  kommen

EDIT : 

sind da >

EDIT 2:

kann ich auch nen 11er ID schlauch über nen 10er anschluss ziehen ???
bzw.
nen 10er über nen 11er ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11er ID geht ganz leicht über 10er ID, wird aber nur schlecht halten 
10er ID über 11mm AD geht mit ein bißchen erwärmen. Bei "11er Anschluss" stellt sich die Frage, wieviel der Anschluss ohnehin schon dicker ist, als der angegebene Durchmesser.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man 7,5 ID-PVC-Schlauch (1,25er Wandstärke) auch 10mm AD-Rohr bekommt. Aber Spaß macht das nicht.


----------



## HotteGKT (25. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Jeder Kanal kann 1A / 12 W regeln.
> 
> Je nach Lüfter braucht einer 2-4W ; meist um 0,25A x 12V = 3W



Danke für die Hilfe.
Auch den anderen.
Muß mir jetzt überlegen was ich bestelle.
Aber mit diesen Infos ist mir sehr geholfen.

Ciao Horst


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (27. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so erster testaufbau fertig ^^

sind 42/43°C kerntemp für ne 8800gtx im idle und knappe 55°C unter last vertretbar ? 

vorher @ lukü waren es idle 57°C und unter last 70°C


greetz
PASTOR


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch ist die Wassertemperatur? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter?
Wie sieht jetzt das WaKü-Setup aus?


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (27. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

puh zZ kann ich mir keinem funktionierendem thermometer dienen ^^
hab das letzte geschrottet

ersatz ist unterwegs


setup:
schläuche sind 10/14er 
single rad 120er 
tauchpumpe 300l/h

pumpe/agb --> radi --> graka --> pumpe/agb

lüfterposition/ setup noch nicht final, radi wandert von rückseite auf´s dach vom case und kriegt noch nen passenden lüfter mit mehr durchsatz

im augenblick kann der lüfter nämlich nur kalte luft durch den radi ziehen 

greetz


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für nen Single Radi recht gut, würde ich sagen.
Ist ja immerhin ne deutliche Leistungssteigerung


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (27. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe thx

bin auch grad am OCen der 8800er ^^

is auch n fetter single rad

also für 120er lüfter aber gehäuse is 140x140x50mm 


hab grad gesehn, dass es von EVGA eine GTX470er mit wakü geben wird  
glaub da braucht man dann nen 240er xD


EDIT :

übertaktet läuft sie unter last min. kühler/effizienter als std. ^^


----------



## Meph (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr eine
"Aquacomputer Aquastream 12V Pumpe Eheim"
empfehlen, wenn man se recht günstig bekommt und sehr auf ein unhörbares System aus ist?

(Dabei ist die 'externe Steuerplatine' defekt [ich denk mal damit ist das Kontrollpanel im 5 1/2"  Schacht gemeint])


Ich weiß nicht ob ich verlinken darf, darum die Umschreibung 
Vielen Dank


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die Platine defekt ist bringt dir die Pumpe nichts.


----------



## Elzoco (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man in Silent Systemen empfehlen, habe selbst eine (aber die neue Revision).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> wenn die Platine defekt ist bringt dir die Pumpe nichts.



Die Platine ist vielleicht noch als Ersatzteil zu haben. Alternativ gibt es die Aquastream -> AquastreamXT upgrade Kits ab 30€, die die alte Platine komplett ersetzen müssten.

Die Pumpe sollte dann aber sehr billig sein, damit sich die Sache lohnt. Eine Aquastream ohne Controller müsste nicht anderes sein, als eine Eheim1046 12V in leicht anderer Farbe. Da diese nagelneu 35€ kostet und bei der alten Aquastream ggf. noch einmal zusätzlich Versandkosten anfallen...

Für extrem-Silentsysteme ist eine Eheim1046 mit externer Regelung (-> tauchbar) aber DIE Ausgangsbasis schlechthin. ("extrem": Ich bin mir mitlerweile nicht mehr sicher, ob ich meine Eheim tauchen werde...)


P.S.: Link sollte an der Stelle unproblematisch sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der Ersatzplatine habe ich ihm auch per PN geschrieben. Hätte ich wohl vorher drauf kommen sollen.


----------



## netheral (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wisst ihr, ob sich Tygon-Schlauch mit IP-Protect und vielleicht auch mit roter Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe verträgt? Damit meine ich: Wird er trüb oder kann er es haben? Habe die Suppe derzeit seit 1 - 2 Tagen im Schlauch zum Testen, kann aber nicht sagen, ob sich das verträgt. Würde so schnell wie möglich bestellen wollen, da ich nur über Ostern Zeit zum Basteln haben werde. :/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe zu Tygon sowohl "wird in kürzester Zeit trüb" als auch "wird gar nicht trüb" Berichte gehört, verfärbt werden kann er auf alle Fälle (und Lebensmittelfarbe hat sich da afaik nicht als weniger potent als andere Lösungen erwiesen).
Ich tippe mal darauf, dass PVC PVC bleibt - egal, wie die Weichmacherzusammensetzung aussieht.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne ganz abwegige frage 

was macht man eigtl. wenn man mobo mosfet´s wakü´hlen will, aber da keine montagelöcher für kühler vorgesehen sind ?

wärmeleitkleber ?

greetz


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wärmeleitkleber ?


Ja z.b.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!




Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> mal ne ganz abwegige frage
> 
> was macht man eigtl. wenn man mobo mosfet´s wakü´hlen will, aber da keine montagelöcher für kühler vorgesehen sind ?
> 
> wärmeleitkleber ?



Ist so abwegig gar nicht, die Frage.
Wärmeleitpads sind eine andere Variante - können aber Haftungsprobleme haben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Domowoi (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo kann man denn Wärmeleitkleber beziehen? Mir schwebt da was für meinen W-LAN Stick vor...


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts eigentlich in fast jedem PC-Shop.
WLP mit Sekundenkleber zu mischen hat sich aber auch bewährt.


----------



## Elzoco (28. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 und einem Mora 2?


----------



## FreakyBoyAMD (29. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elzoco schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 und einem Mora 2?




soweit ich bei der phobya erkennen kann ist die verarbeitung etwas anders ( die inneren leitungen sieht man oben und unten nicht ) und sie hat bereits die "hässliche" lüfterblende.

 ich hab die mora 2 seit 3 jahren daheim und bin nach wie vor mehr als zufrieden, die lüfterblende für die mora-2 hab ich mir gespart und AC Lüfter drauf geklebt. achso...die mora-2 hat 3 paralelle kupferleitungen mit einer gesamtlänge lt. hersteller ca. 30 meter. die mora-2 war zur zeit meiner anschaffung nicht an leistung zu übertreffen....egal wie warm das wasser im zulauf ist, raus kommt es immer schön kalt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elzoco schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Vergleich zwischen dem Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 und einem Mora 2?



Unter der Annahme, dass Phobya beim gleichen Chinesen einkauft, wie Magicool seinen Copper Xtreme 1080 (aussehen ist jedenfalls gleich):
PCGH-X 01/09.
Ergebnisse:


Lüfter|Xtreme|Mora
9x1200rpm|1,3K|1,3K
5x1200rpm|2,3K|2,9K
9x800rpm|2,3K|3,5K
5x800rpm|3,5K|4,1K
passiv|22,8K|21,5K(einzige Wärmequelle war ein stark übervolteter QX6700)


----------



## Taitan (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

Ist jemand so nett und kann mir die Außenmaße des Aquacomputer Durchflussmessers bitte mitteilen? Also Länge, Breite, Höhe des Gehäuses. 

Merci!


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der silberne "highflow" ?

also grob am 1/4" gewinde abgeschätzt  (vom bild)

6x5x4cm


----------



## Taitan (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jop. der mit den "ab 40l/h"


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Abmessungen sind (L x B x H): 5,3 x 5 x 2,9 Zentimeter.

quelle : DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Aqua Computer  Highflow Durchfluss-Sensor (Seite 1)


EDIT : gar net so schlecht geschätzt ^^


----------



## Taitan (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo danke Dir.


----------



## netheral (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reine Interesse: Kann man den Nova denn kaufen oder ist er ab einer bestimmten Abwärme der HW dem MoRa gnadenlos unterlegen? Frage das, weil ich bald für einen Bekannten die WaKü montieren soll und er einen externen Radi sucht. Nur finde ich zum Phobya fast nichts wirklich hilfreiches... 
Hat jemand vielleicht Durchflusswerte?
... das dumme ist... er informiert sich halt selber nicht. 

Btw: Vertragen sich Schläuche verschiedener Hersteller in einem Kreislauf? Habe vor, Tygon ID 11,1 mit XSPC ID 11,1 (also gleicher ID) in einem Kreislauf zu betreiben.
Wenn ich das so sehe, müsste Tygon als Laborschlauch (sofern das bei dem, den man für WaKüs kaufen kann, nicht nur Marketing ist und der Tygon Laborschlauch ein ganz anderer) sowas doch locker stehen, oder irre ich?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Btw: Vertragen sich Schläuche verschiedener Hersteller in einem Kreislauf? Habe vor, Tygon ID 11,1 mit XSPC ID 11,1 (also gleicher ID) in einem Kreislauf zu betreiben.
> Wenn ich das so sehe, müsste Tygon als Laborschlauch (sofern das bei dem, den man für WaKüs kaufen kann, nicht nur Marketing ist und der Tygon Laborschlauch ein ganz anderer) sowas doch locker stehen, oder irre ich?


Sollte keine Probleme geben.



> Kann man den Nova denn kaufen oder ist er ab einer bestimmten Abwärme der HW dem MoRa gnadenlos unterlegen?


kaufen ja, Unterlegen ab einer bestimmten Abwärme vielleicht.


----------



## netheral (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, die Abwärme kommt aus einem Core i5 750 und einer HD5850. Dürfte wohl locker passen.
Kann ich ihm also empfehlen. 

Wobei ich gelesen habe, dass Phobyas Radis allgemein nicht sonderlich schwach sein sollen. Kann es aber sein, dass die Marke viel fremdkauft? Die neuen AGBs erinnern mich verdammt an EK und die Pumpen sind eh keine Eigenkreation...

Danke für die Sache mit den Schläuchen. Wenigstens an schwer einzusehenden Stellen ein wenig Sparpotenzial. Tygon ist ja nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Dude101 (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man mit der Aquaero Software auch PWM-Lüfter, die am Mainboard angeschlossen sind, steuern (lassen)?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@netheral Phobya lässt fertigen und kauft ein. Wie andere Firmen auch.  
Der Phobya 1080er ist der alte Magicool.

@Dude101 Nein, nur Lüftr die am Aquaero hängen.


----------



## Taitan (30. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man aus nem noname 13/10er Schraubanschluss mittels einer dazugeklauten 16er Überwurfmutter einen "richtigen" 16/10er machen?


----------



## Nucleus (31. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dürfte nicht gehen, weil der Innendurchmesser des Überwurfmutter-Gewindes größer ist als der Gewindedurchmesser des Anschlusses.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



netheral schrieb:


> Reine Interesse: Kann man den Nova denn kaufen oder ist er ab einer bestimmten Abwärme der HW dem MoRa gnadenlos unterlegen?



Entweder ist er von Anfang an oder nie unterlegen - aber die Abwärme sollte bei aktiven Radiatoren eigentlich keine Änderung der Platzierung bewirken. Tests, wer überhaupt vorne liegt, kenn ich aber nicht. Nur eben den vielleicht baugleichen Magicool (s.o.)



> Btw: Vertragen sich Schläuche verschiedener Hersteller in einem Kreislauf?



Wenn aus den Schläuchen soviel Chemikalien austreten, dass diese einem anderen Schlauch schaden können, dann würde ich mir um die Schläuche die geringsten Gedanken machen.



> Wenn ich das so sehe, müsste Tygon als Laborschlauch (sofern das bei dem, den man für WaKüs kaufen kann, nicht nur Marketing ist und der Tygon Laborschlauch ein ganz anderer) sowas doch locker stehen, oder irre ich?



Ich hab noch kein Tygon in Laboren gesehen (vielleicht in der Wirtschaft, wo genug Geld da ist, um sich keine Gedanken über den Sinn zu machen) und prinzipiell ist das erstmal nur ein Markenname. Die führen auch einige Schläuche mit eher exotischen Extras (silber gegen Bewuchs,...), aber wenn nicht ausdrücklich was erwähnt ist, dann wird das nichts anderes als, eine weitere Weichmachervariation von PVC sein.




netheral schrieb:


> Kann es aber sein, dass die Marke viel fremdkauft? Die neuen AGBs erinnern mich verdammt an EK und die Pumpen sind eh keine Eigenkreation...



Phobya ist nicht einmal eine echte Marke, sondern afaik ein Zusammenschluss von kleinen Unternehmen zwecks gemeinsamer Vermarktung. D.h. die Leute, die den Phobya CPU-Kühler fertigen haben ggf. rein gar nichts mit denen gemeinsam, die die Phobya Radiatoren verkaufen. Bei letzteren würde ich auf den Standard-Chinesen tippen, dessen Modelle auch die Basis für Aquacomputer und Magicool dient. Bei Radiatoren gibts halt keinen anderen Weg für "billig". (und "billig" zieht sich als einziger roter Faden durch die Phobya-Produktpalette)



Taitan schrieb:


> kann man aus nem noname 13/10er Schraubanschluss mittels einer dazugeklauten 16er Überwurfmutter einen "richtigen" 16/10er machen?



Hängt vom Anschluss ab. Es gibt Anschlusshersteller, die weitesgehend die gleichen Gewinde zwischen Mutter und Basis nehmen und dann die Anschlüsse nach ID und AD zusammenstellen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass der 13 AD Anschluss ein Stück schmaler ist oder dass man schlichtweg einen anderen Hersteller erwischt. (Hersteller bezeichnet in dem Fall die tatsächliche Fertigung. Inno 8/10er Anschlüsse und Inno Eheim-Auslass auf 8/10 Anschlüsse gehören z.B. offensichtlich zur gleichen Marke, haben das gleiche Design und die gleiche Größe. Aber eine andere Gewindesteigung)


----------



## hydro (31. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
ich habe im System einen 120er und einen 360er Radi fuer CPU und GPU, damit hab ich bei Vollgas der Luefter das Wasser ca. 9-10K ueber der Raumtep, ich ueberlege noch einen 280er extern anzubringen, wuerde sich das gross lohnen, bzw. bemerkbar machen?


----------



## Madz (31. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wuerde sich das gross lohnen, bzw. bemerkbar machen?


Ja, auf deinem Bankkonto.


----------



## hydro (31. März 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das is schonmal ein Statement - immer schoen zu hoeren, dass es sinnlos ist Geld auszugeben


----------



## Monsterclock (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sich die Temp nach unten ändern wird ist ziemlich sicher, die Frage ist allerdings ob sich 3K evtl 5K, oder so für ca 70€ lohnen. Hast du wirkliche Probleme mit der Temp oder wäre das einfach aus Spaß an der Bastlerrei. Musst dir überlegen ob es das Wert ist.


----------



## sentinel1 (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Evtl wäre ein großer Radi bei Dir sinnvoller, wenn schon denn extern?

Ich hab nen 560er und hab einfach mal Ruhe mit Temps, egal was ich anstelle, nur so so als Anregung.


----------



## Madz (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Sentinel

Der kostet aber auch ordentlich. Wenn er zwei 420er kaufen würde (was aber Schwachsinn ist), hat er mehr Fläche und zahlt weniger.


----------



## hydro (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In erster Linie waere es wegen den Temps, wohn zwar im Keller, aber bei 24°C Umgebung wird das Wasser beim zocken schonmal 32° warm. Nicht das es tragisch für mich ist, aber weniger ist mehr. Das groeßte Problem ist, dass mein Tower nicht viel zulaesst, weder extern noch intern, er aber trotzdem seine mobilitaet behalten sollte. Ich koennte maximal einen 280 extern an das gehaeuse packen, aber selbst da, verdeckt er schon einen Teil der Netzteil belueftung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Bei dem 'Problem' "kühl, aber Mobil" fällt mir 'ne Variante ein: Schnellkupplungen.
Bau intern ein, was an Radis passt und zusätzlich einen großen externen Radi - bei mir ein Mora 2 Pro.

Wenn der Tower an 'normalen' Platz steht, kannst Du mit den Schnellkupplungen den externen Radi anschließen und hast ein System, dass recht kalt bleibt und dabei sehr leise.
Bei meinem Mora laufen die Lüfter - nur 4*120mm statt (maximal) 9*120mm - nur bei extremer Last.
Mit halber Drehzahl.....

Wenn Du mit dem Tower bsp. auf eine Lan-Party gehst, steckst Du die Schnellkupplungen ineinander und hast ein System mit brauchbaren Temps, nur die Lüfter der internen radis drehen halt höher.

Wär' mein Ansatz.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch mit nem Mo-Ra - gerade in Verbindung mit Schnellkupplungen, kann man mobil sein


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja - mein Tower steht sowieso auf Rädern.....


----------



## hydro (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Momentan is mein Gehäuse voll mit Kühlfläche, mehr passt nicht.
Joa son externer Radi ware schon was, muss ja nichtmal ein Mora sein, würde ja schon ein 420er reichen, weil ich nur 2 Komponenten Kühle :> Nur habe ich dann fast schon bedenken wegen der Pumpe, da 90° Schlauchverbinder zum einsatz kommen muessten und das vier mal plus den Radi, da wird meine kleine XSPC 450 wohl sagen: Leck mich :/


----------



## Nucleus (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn schon extern, dann lieber gleich richtig für die Zukunft dimensionieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

32°C Wasser bei 24°C Umgebungstemperatur und du denkst an zusätzliche Radis?
Selbst wenn du auf einen Mora umsteigst, dass die Kühlfläche etwas mehr als verdoppelst, wirdst du immer noch ~knapp die Hälfte der Temperaturdifferenz und somit nicht einmal 5K gewonnen haben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich weiß ja nicht,was Du für 'ne Pumpe hast, Hydro.

Aber allzu große Sorgen brauchst Du Dir glaub' ich, nicht machen.

Ich habe mit sehr wenig Durchfluss sehr gute Temps erreicht.
Ok, hab' 'nen Mora dran.
Aber: bei meinen test lief der überwiegend passiv!
Im Klartext: ich habe den Rechner schlichtweg nicht heiß bekommen - erst, als ich den Mora abgeklemmt (Dir Schnellkupplungen 'kurzgeschlossen' habe), wurde es dann mal richtig warm.

kannst ja mal hier reinsehen.
(Etwas weiter unten in dem Post)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## CrashStyle (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir die Komptonenten mit Klutten seiner Hilfe zusammen gestellt, die ich zum Benchen in nächster zeit hernehmen werden:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a78bd517111a8827819483adc76c84a4


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing "Pro" tut es auch.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier rein^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ratung/96031-wakue-fuer-s-benchsys-775-a.html


----------



## hydro (2. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab einen XSPC 450 durchfluss kann ich nicht auslesen, aber habe eine Differenz zwischen Ein- und Auslass von 0.8-1.4K falls das hilft für eine grobe Einschätzung.


----------



## steinschock (2. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine Tems. sind völlig in Ordnung.

Selbst bei OC machen 2° weniger CPU + GPU nichts aus.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre es tragisch, wenn man einen 280er radi mit "nur" 2x 120mm lüftern betreibt ?

oder sollte man dann doch lieber gleich auf 2x140er umsteigen ?


greetz
Pastor


----------



## gharbi_sam (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tragisch waere es nicht unbedingt, aber so wirst du ziemlisch viel leistung "verschenken", und es kommt auch darauf an was du fuer hardware damit kuehlen willst: fuer CPU + GraKa koennte es ein bisschen knapp sein (mit 2*120er)


----------



## Madz (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> wäre es tragisch, wenn man einen 280er radi mit "nur" 2x 120mm lüftern betreibt ?
> 
> oder sollte man dann doch lieber gleich auf 2x140er umsteigen ?
> 
> ...


Ja, weil du damit ordentlich Leistung verlierst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit 2x120 bringt der 280er natürlich weniger Leistung.


----------



## Nucleus (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, ich habe eine vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliche Frage:

Hat schon mal jemand versucht bei Komponenten, die mit per Pad Kontakt mit dem Kühler haben, die Ober- und Unterseite des Pads mit Paste einzuschmieren?

Immerhin sind die beiden Seiten ja übersät mit Unebenheiten. Die Paste dürfte so also verhindern, dass Hotspots unter/über den Pads entstehen.

Oder wäre der Wärmeübergang zwischen Paste und Pad und wieder zu Paste doch schlechter als nur mit dem Pad?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soviel würde die WLP+Pad  nicht bringen, denn Pads sind schon "schlechter" als WLP.


----------



## Nucleus (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, aber vielleicht liegt ein Teil der schlechteren Pad-Leistung ja am bescheidenen Übergang zwischen den aufliegenden Oberflächen und dem Pad selbst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe eine vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliche Frage:
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand versucht bei Komponenten, die mit per Pad Kontakt mit dem Kühler haben, die Ober- und Unterseite des Pads mit Paste einzuschmieren?
> 
> ...



Eigentlichen sollten sich Pads nach erwärmen exakt der Oberfläche anpassen und Unebenheiten (die ich auf frischen Pads auch noch nicht gesehen habe) der Vergangenheit angehören. Vier zusätzliche Wärmeübergänge und eine weitere Schicht schlecht leitenden Materials klingen jedenfalls nach keiner guten Idee.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst das beste Pad leitet nicht so gut wie WLP. Das ist halt so.


----------



## Nucleus (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du schon mal Unebenheiten auf Heatspreadern gesehen?

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Domowoi (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Pumpe würdet ihr für diesen Radiator empfehlen wenn es aufs Geld ankommt? Am besten glecih mit AGB oder nur Volumen des AGBs.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst so ziemlich jede Pumpe nehmen.


----------



## Nucleus (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Selbst das beste Pad leitet nicht so gut wie WLP. Das ist halt so.



Das habe ich doch nie bezweifelt - ich glaube wir reden alle aneinander vorbei.

Ich meine, man könnte die Wärmekapazität der Pads vielleicht besser ausnutzen, wenn man Ober- und Unterseite mit Paste bestreicht um möglichst alle Unebenheiten auszugleichen.

Dass das Pad selbst dadurch nicht besser leitet, weiß ich - es kann aber auf diese Weise womöglich mehr Wärmeenergie aufnehmen.

Das war mein Grundgedanke.

Die andere Seite der Medaille ist die Frage ob man solch einen Effekt überhaupt erzielen kann, wenn man zusätzliche Übergänge durch Oberfläche --> Paste --> Pas --> Paste --> Kühlfläche schafft.


----------



## Domowoi (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich werde diese benutzen.


----------



## Madz (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir mal die XSPC 450 an! Die kann man ohne Zusatzplatine ans Netzteil und sogar (wenn das Board es mitmacht) ans Mainboard anschliessen.


----------



## Domowoi (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay Dankeschön! Aber jetzt brauche ich noch Anschlüsse dafür. Ich möchte 11/8mm Schläuche benutzen welche brauch ich da?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nucleus war shcon kalr was du dir da ausgedacht hast. wird wie gesagt aber nichts positives bringen.


----------



## hydro (4. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich möchte 11/8mm Schläuche benutzen welche brauch ich da?


entweder 8mm Tüllen oder 8/11mm Schraubanschlüsse :o


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das war mein Grundgedanke.
> 
> Die andere Seite der Medaille ist die Frage ob man solch einen Effekt überhaupt erzielen kann, wenn man zusätzliche Übergänge durch Oberfläche --> Paste --> Pas --> Paste --> Kühlfläche schafft.


Wenn das Wärmeleitpad, erwärmt wird legt es sich schon von selbst in Feine Ritzen und gleicht Unebenheiten aus, da es ja weich wird.

Da brauchts keine Wärmeleitpaste, wenn welche drauf sein sollte gibts mehr Probleme als Nutzen. Oder warum sollten die Spawas von den Grakas und Mainboards beim Kühlerwechsel von dem alten Wärmeleitpads und deren Rückständen befreit werden.
Ich schätze mal um einen guten Wärmeübergang zu schaffen.


----------



## hydro (4. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei in der Anleitung meines EK 5850 drin stand, dass man, optimaler Weise, die Wärmeleitpads mit Paste beschmieren soll.


----------



## Armeno (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Da Ich bald zur Konfirmation ein bisschen Geld bekommen wollte Ich mir jetzt endlich den Wunsch nach einer Wasserkühlung erfüllen. 
Weil Ich mich leider nicht so gut mit Wasserkühlungen auskenne wollte Ich fragen ob ihr mich vielleicht beim kauf beraten könntet... 

Ich hab mir jetzt schon Mal diese Komponeten heraus gesucht, aber Ich bin für alle Verbesserungs- und Ergänzungsvorschläge offen ^^

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Feser Xchanger Triple Radiator - 360

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für AMD Sockel 754/939/940 » Zalman ZM-WB5 Plus Watercooling CPU Cooler - Multisockel

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Alle Pumpen » Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » aqua computer Aquabox Professional 5,25 Zoll - black

Und bei den Schläuchen und Anschlüssen habe Ich überhaupt keine Ahnung ^^

Und würde so ein Teil was bringen ? :
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » HDD-Wasserkühler » innovatek HDM L-Pro - black


Tut mir Leid wenn das nicht der richtige Thread ist...


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Tut mir Leid wenn das nicht der richtige Thread ist...


nen eigener Beratungsthread in der *richtigen Sektion* ist besser.


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz kurze Frage dann steht mein Setup eigentlich fest: Heatkiller oder doch den Enzotech Sapphire im Sonderangebot? Als Pumpe soll eine XSPC 450 verwendet werden.

In mehreren Test hab ich gelesen Das der Sapphire erst mit großem Durchfluss sein volles Potenzial ausspielen kann. Reicht meine Pumpe dafür? Oder gibt es in dem Preisbereich noch etwas besseres für Quad-Cores?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist total egal welchen Kühler du nimmst.


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay dankeschön!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage dann steht mein Setup eigentlich fest: Heatkiller oder doch den Enzotech Sapphire im Sonderangebot? Als Pumpe soll eine XSPC 450 verwendet werden.
> 
> In mehreren Test hab ich gelesen Das der Sapphire erst mit großem Durchfluss sein volles Potenzial ausspielen kann. Reicht meine Pumpe dafür? Oder gibt es in dem Preisbereich noch etwas besseres für Quad-Cores?




Deine Pumpe reicht nicht aus, um das volle Potential des Sapphire auszufahren. Ich schätze aber, dass sie ausreicht, um ihn vor dem 3.0LC zu platzieren.


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So nun habe ich eine Stimme für den Heatkiller eine für ist egal und eine für den Sapphire...


----------



## drunkendj (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenn den Enzotech kühler zwar nicht aber da er 1/2" Tüllen dabei hat ist der mit sicherheit für high flow gedacht und da wird die Pume nicht für reichen. Also entweder eine Laing Pumpe oder den Heatkiller.Mfg


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetzt recherciert und rausgefunden das der Sapphire auch mit einer starken Pumpe leicht hinter dem HK 3.0 zurückbleibt. Also der HK. Trotzdem Danke an alle die mich beraten haben! (auch per PN )


----------



## hydro (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Tests haben aber bestimmt den HK 3.0 CU getestet, oder?


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dieser Hinsicht war es nicht weiter spezifiziert allerdings dachte ich der Boden wäre in allen Versionen der gleiche und es würde somit nicht viel Unterschied geben...


----------



## hydro (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim CU und LT stimmt das glaube auch, nur der LC hat eine veraenderte Kühlfläche - ist aber dennoch nicht schlecht. Ich denke mal es ist relativ egal welchen du nimmst, falsch machst du mit beiden nichts!


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uh da weint mein Budget schon etwas... Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...


----------



## Madz (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der LC hat eine leicht veränderte Kühlstruktur und keine Düsenplatte. Dies verschlechtert die Leistung um ca. 1°.


----------



## Domowoi (5. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke! Da freut sich mein Budget wieder


----------



## Marquis (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Kühler besser ist, hängt auch von der CPU ab. Im PCGH test war der Enzotech Sapphire beim Core 2 vorne, beim I7 war wiederum der Heatkiller besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und die Unterschiede 3.0CU<->Sapphire liegen in der Regel bei <1K...
(1K hab ich dagegen auch schon zwischen 3.0LT und LC gesehen, zwischen LT und CU liegen nochmal 0,5-1K)

Insgesamt bewegt sich das ganze natürlich am Rande der Messgenaugikeit und von spürbaren Temperaturunterschieden kann in dieser Leistungsklasse eh keine Rede sein. D.h. wenn einem das eine oder andere Design, Halterungsmechanik,... besser gefällt, dann ist die Sache eigentlich entschieden. Aber wenn man das beste fürs Geld haben will, dann liefern sich der Sapphire und die Heatkiller eben ein verdammt knappes Rennen. (am besten beide bestellen und einen zurückschicken  )


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also beide bestellen und einen zurückschicken kann ich mit meinen Idealen nicht vereinbaren.... Da stecken auch Leute dahinter.

Ich bin immer noch nicht durch mit der Entscheidung. Der Sapphire gefällt mir optisch mehr und er hat auch den Preispunkt. Der Heatkiller hat den Leistungspunkt... Ich glaube es wird der Sapphire, aber das kann sich noch ändern bis ich heute bestelle


----------



## Marquis (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

~1°K würde ich nicht als wirklichen Leistungspunkt ansehen, sowas ist in Tests zwar entscheidend aber in der Praxis irrelevant.
Wenn dir der Sapphire besser gefällt, dann hol ihn dir, ich habe den auch in meinem Server und nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja Danke! Ich glaub ich hab mich jetzt entschieden für den Sapphire weil ich den optisch einfach so viel schöner finde.

Edit: Könnte mir jemand eine großen Gefallen tun und bitte messen wie groß der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und den Anschlüssen ist? Ich plane mir auch eine Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen und ich bin grad am überlegen vieleciht kann ich ja den Temperatursensor weglassen und einfach einen der Steuerung an ein Fitting kleben. Oder muss ich den Sensor abdichten und gleich in den AGB hängen?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Schnellkupplungen aus Metall, sind immer so warm wie das Wasser. Ob man das auf Schraubanschlüsse beziehen kann weiß ich nicht, da ich Tülien nutze und dort lässt sich schlecht ein Sensor anbringen.


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dankeschön! Also ich hab jetzt bestellt und ich werde mal testweise schauen wie weit sie sich ünterscheiden. Allerdings glaube ich eigentlich auch nicht das es nötig wäre.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nen Foliensensor an einem Schraubanschluss verzögert/verzerrt die Temperatur. Dann kannste es auch gleich sein lassen. Immer dieses am-falschen-Ende-gespare.


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das es sehr Zeitverzögert kommt war mir schon klar aber ich werde es euch bald berichten können *freu*

sind die Sesoren eigentlich Wasserdicht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> sind die Sesoren eigentlich Wasserdicht?


Die Foliendinger nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Foliensensoren mit Sicherheit nicht, genauso wie über die Aquacomputer Sensoren kein Wasser außen darüberlaufen darf. Das gibt dann verfälschte Werte, die man nur mit Viel Kalibrieren wieder in was brauchbares verwandeln kann.


----------



## Meph (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man die irgendwie modifizieren, damit se im AGB überleben und recht gute Daten liefern?

Heisskleber?
Schrumpfschlauch?
Mit Isolierband an die Seite des AGBs kleben und die leichte Temperaturdifferenz akzeptieren?

Oder gibts günstige Temperatursensoren, die wasserfest sind?


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von einem Plastiktütchen das drübergestülpt wird und dan hinten abgedichtet wird? Oder ein Schrumpfschlauch drüber? der wird vermutlich nicht dicht vorne und hinten...


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 Thermosensor G1/4 71006


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das Budget war eben ausgeschöpft.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum nicht einfach so was nehmen.Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 Thermosensor G1/4 71006
Lässt sich in den AGB einschrauben und bringt Werte mit denen man was anfangen kann.

Heißkleber und Schrumpfschlauch isolieren bzw. man kriegt das ganze nie zu 100 % dicht.
Ein Kurstoff AGB braucht ne Ewigkeit, bis der mal die Temperaturdifferenz weiter gibt.


----------



## Madz (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Inline Sensoren mit G1/4" zeigen oftmals falsche Werte an. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die G1/4 IG auf AG von Aquacomputer und die haben sich bei mir bewehrt, genauso wie die Pushin 10 mm Sensoren mit zugehörigem Adapter für G1/4 Gewinde.
Der Pushin Sensor  War zwar träger als die Sensoren von AC, aber die Tempwerte waren sehr präzise.
Der Sensor zum Einschrauben in den AGB hat bei mir den Einbau nicht überlebt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man sie in den AGB schraubt sollte es wohl kaum etwas geben, dass den Messwert beeinflussen kann.


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich schau mal.


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Plastiktütchen das drübergestülpt wird und dan hinten abgedichtet wird? Oder ein Schrumpfschlauch drüber? der wird vermutlich nicht dicht vorne und hinten...



Wenn Du das machst, hast Du immer nur die Temperatur der in dem Tütchen eingeschlossenen Luft, die bestimmt stets anders ist, als die Temperatur des Wassers drumherum.


----------



## Domowoi (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hab da schon eine Idee meine Oma hat nämlich so eine Vakuumverpackungsmaschine, mit der man z.B. Fleisch länger frisch halten kann. Ich scau mal ob da vieleicht eine Möglichkeit besteht.

Danke an alle die mir antworten. Das ist echt ein aktives und hilfsbereites Forum.


----------



## herethic (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage:

Also man braucht ja ein AGB um dort überflüssiges Wasser zu lagern und damit sich die Wakü was nehmen kann,wenn sie was braucht.

Aber wie kann denn das Wasser wegehen wenn die Wakü wieder was braucht?
Verdampfen kann es ja nicht,da es afaik keine offenen stellen bei einer Wakü gibt da sonst was ausläufen würde und H20 kann sie ja auch nicht verlieren,da dann ja der PC (vielleicht)schrott geht.


----------



## Madz (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AGB heisst nicht umsonst Ausgleichsbehälter. Dieser ist dazu da, überschüssige Luft auszugleichen, sofern sich diese noch im Kreislauf befindet.

Ansonsten diffundiert immer ein wenig Wasser durch die Schläuche. Dies bewegt sich aber auf dem Niveau eines Schnapdsglases in mehreren Monaten.


----------



## Taitan (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja. Durch die Schläuche kann schon etwas Wasser diffundieren. Aber die Menge ist eigentlich vernachlässigbar...etwa ein Schnapsglas in 8 Wochen gehen da verloren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Das Meiste dürfte Restluft sein, die sich erst im Lauf der Zeit - können schon mal etliche Betriebsstunden sein - aus den Kühlern und Radi's löst und sich dann im AGB sammelt.

Ein geringes Maß dürfte auch für den Ausgleich der Wärmeausdehnung des Wassers notwendig sein: da sich Wasser nicht komprimieren lässt, würde sich sonst mit steigender Temperatur - der Unterschied kann ja durchaus schon mal 100% (von ~20° Raum- auf ~40° (Betriebs-) Wassertemperatur betragen - der Druck im Kühlkreislauf erheblich vergrößern, da sich das Wasser ja ausdehnt.
Von daher übernimmt der AGB auch die Rolle eines Ausdehnungsgefäßes.
Die im AGB vorhandene Luft lässt sich ja komprimieren und verhindert so einen Druckanstieg.

Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, ob dieser - spekulative - Druckanstieg ohne Luft/AGB spürbare Folgen hätte bzw. wie groß er wäre.
Es gibt zwar seit neuestem Wakü-Sicherheitsventile, aber da sehe ich weniger Sinn drin - ich weiß auch niemanden, der die drin hat.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Füllhöhen-Schwankungen aufgrund der Wasserausdehnung sind verschwindend gering.

Man kann es ja ganz einfach mal ausprobieren:

Wasserstand nach dem Kaltstart merken und dann einen Volllast-Test mit Prime und Furmark machen.
Man wird so gut wie keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um die Druck/Volumenschwankungen auszugleichen, reicht die Elastizität der Schläuche mehr als aus. Da AGBs in aller Regel luftdicht verschlossen werden, wären sie auch nur schlecht für diesen Zweck geeignet bzw. haben eher eine umgedrehte Wirkung: Die Luft im AGB dürfte sich bei Erwärmung deutlich mehr ausdehnen, als das Wasser im Kreislauf und die Schläuche müssen eher mehr denn weniger kompensieren.

(ich persönlich kann bei meinem System sogar einen klaren Durchflussunterschied zwischen kalt und warm messen. Einzige Erklärung, die mir einfällt, sind geweitete Schläuche)


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich persönlich kann bei meinem System sogar einen klaren Durchflussunterschied zwischen kalt und warm messen.


Das ist in jedem System so, da sich Wasser bei mehr Wärme ausdehnt.


----------



## Nucleus (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meinte keinen Durchflussunterschied, sondern Füllhöhen-Schwankungen im AGB.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das ist in jedem System so, da sich Wasser bei mehr Wärme ausdehnt.



Der Durchfluss unterschied kommt von den Röhren bzw. Kanälen in den Radis, die dehnen sich unter Wärme auch aus. (das sind bei mir 10l/h Unterschied.
Die Wärmeausdehnung des Wassers wird teilweise schon dort auf genommen bzw. kompensiert. 
Bei mir bleibt die Füllhöhe im AGB gleich , Egal ob 20°C kaltes Wasser oder 30°C warmes Wasser.


----------



## Malk (8. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ne kurze Frage: kann ich die Phobya 260 auf dem Rücken liegend einbauen? 
Wasser kommt von oben vom AGB und geht weiter in RIchtung Graka nach der Pumpe...

Edit: Hab's erstmal so eingebaut. ist sehr laufruig und schenit auch alles zu funktionieren...


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is glaube ich der pumpe ganz egal.. ich weiß nur bei den aquastream, dass man die wohl nicht quer aufstellen sollte


----------



## ATB (11. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir grade meine Wakü eingebaut (siehe Signatur)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mt Korrosion aus? Ich verwende momentan nur Wasser "entmineralisiert nach VDE 0510" (Amtsdeutsch...)
Ausser Kupfer gibts in meiner Wakü noch vernickelte Anschlüsse.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte wenn alles sauber ist keine Probleme geben. ein geeigneter Korrosionsschutz ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## Nucleus (11. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann G48 empfehlen.

Hab' bislang keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Meph (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur kurz zum absegnen lassen:
1x 360er Radi
2x 120er Radi

sollten für ne 4850 und nen Phenom II X4 955 BE reichen, oder?


-e-
noch nichts OC'ed


----------



## Skaos (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte ausreichend sein denk ich.. wenns nicht grad alles Slim Radis sind hast du denk ich auch noch etwas Reserve mit bei


----------



## steinschock (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 1x 360 Slim + 1 x 120 Slim + 1x 120 Extrem und das reicht locker für ein i7 920 mit einer GTX280 + MB.
Auch mit OC  ,
ohne OC reicht  bei dir auch ein 360er locker.

Falls es passt würde ich aber auf 140er bez.  420er setzen,
die sind deutlich effektiver wie 120er ect.


----------



## emre76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da mal ne frage würde so eine Verschlauchung klappen bzw. wär sie sinvoll. Als Radiator wird der Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator extern angebracht.
[URL=http://img412.imageshack.us/i/corsaircc800dw5.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## Nucleus (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das geht so nicht, weil die Aquastream den Ausgang nach oben hat.

Wasser vorne rein, oben raus.

Der Rest müsste gehen, wenn ich das richtig sehe...


----------



## Taitan (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich versteh nicht, warum das nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## Nucleus (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil so wie auf der Zeichnung verschlaucht die Pumpe in den AGB pumpt


----------



## Taitan (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, das meinst Du. Aus der obigen Zeichnung konnte ich mir keine Orientierung der AS XT ableiten 

Die Pumpe passt jedenfalls dicke in den Zwischenboden


----------



## emre76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde es gehn wenn ich die Pumpe umdrehe ? Sry bin neu in dem Gebiet.


----------



## Nucleus (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, vielleicht habe ich die Zeichnung auch falsch interpretiert.

Also noch mal von Neuem:

Ja, im Prinzip geht so alles. Beachte nur, dass die Aquastream oben raus pumpt.


----------



## emre76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke. Ist die Verschlauchung so perfekt oder könnte ich die irgendwie verbessern ?


----------



## Meph (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich hab 1x 360 Slim + 1 x 120 Slim + 1x 120 Extrem und das reicht locker für ein i7 920 mit einer GTX280 + MB.
> Auch mit OC



Die Lüfter sollen aber recht niedrig laufen - einigermaßen Silent


----------



## -OC_tieV- (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Ho
bin neu im wakü geschäft und mich würdes mal aus reiner Neugier Interessieren wie der Radiator funktioniert: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator HXP-135 Plate Heat Exchanger Koolance Radiator HXP-135 Plate Heat Exchanger 35202
braucht man dann alles zweimal???


----------



## drunkendj (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist kein Radiator sondern ein Plattenkühler. Da Laufen 2 Flüssigkeiten in dem Fall Wasser immer abwechselnd in Kammern nebeneinander und gleichen ihre Temps an. Kühlen tut der selbst nicht. Man braucht also einen extra Kreislauf mit kaltem Wasser und der andere Kreislauf währe dann der warme aus dem Rechner. Mfg


----------



## TSchaK (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das klingt wie ein Wärmetauscher


> indem 2 Flüssigkeiten getrennt von einander laufen und sich Gegenseitig kühlen.


aber einen wirklichen Sinn sehe ich nicht darin die Wärme eines Kreislaufs auf einen anderen zu übertragen...
zumindest nicht in einer PC Wakü^^


----------



## -OC_tieV- (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahh
weiß mal wieder was mehr,
is ja total schwachsinnig, zumindest in so nem kleinen Format
Danke


----------



## drunkendj (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wärmetauscher nennt man die auch. Würde nur sinn machen wenn mit Leitungswasser kühlen wollte und das Wasser durch den Plattenkühler laufen lässt und dann in den Abfluss. So hätte man dan den Kreislauf im Rechner mit Korosionsschutz. Aber auf die idee würde man wohl nur kommen wenn man zu viel Geld hat. Giebt aber mit sicherheit auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ding ist normalerweise Teil des Wakü-NTs von Koolance.
Dort macht es auch durchaus Sinn den Innenraum mit etwas anderem als Wasser zu kühlen.


----------



## STER187 (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Sinn dieses Wärmetauschers ist ganz einfach:

Du hast einen ganz normal Wakü-Kreislauf wie gewohnt (nur irgendwo dieses Teil eingebaut)

dann hat man noch einen kleinen Kreislauf mit CHILLER! der nur an dem Tauscher hängt.

so kann man wenn benötigt das Wasser des ganzen Systems schön runterkühlen.. gut zum benchen 

mfg
STER187


----------



## Dashquide (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leute , ich wollte mal wissen was schaum im agb bedeutet?

seife ha ich keine rein gemacht^_^

kühlwasser ist primochill uv blau


----------



## Skaos (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eindeutig Tollwut.. 

Wie heftig ist denn die Schaumbildung?? Ist der Kreislauf grad erst in Betrieb genommen worden oder passiert das erst seit neustem? Bilder fänd ich aus reinem Interesse wie ichs mir vorstellen muss ganz gut..


----------



## Dashquide (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja , die wakü rennt seit letztem we.. und  ach bilder sagen mehr als 1k worte


----------



## Skaos (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm würd mal spontan sagen/hoffen, dass regelt sich wenn das System komplett entlüftet is.. aber eigentlich läufts ja schon ein Paar Tage.. merkst/hörst du noch irgendwo was, wenn du dein Case mal neigst..? 
Weil den Schaum müssen ja irgendwo Luftteilchen herkommen, die sich so putzig mit deiner Kühlflüssigkeit vermischen.. Ansonsten würde mir nur irgendwelche Unreinheiten oder chemische Reaktionen als Ursache einfallen, die ich erstmal ausschließen würde.. hast ja sicher alles durchgespült, bevor du alles angeschlossen hast? 
Find echt nur die Dauer komisch.. ich mein 1,2 Tage nach dem Zusammenbau okay.. wobei, wie groß isn den Kreislauf?


----------



## Dashquide (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na ja ehrlich gesagt hab ich nicht gespült.. aber ich werde es am we mal machen .
zuerst mit leitungswasser, und dann mit desti zum nachspülen . 

dan kommt neues wasser rein

und meine komponenten

Teile:
Pumpe :Eheim 1048 220V
Radi: innovatek radi
CPU kühler: OCZ hydroflow
Schlauch: Masterkleer 13/10 uv blau PVC
AGB: Aquacomputer aquatube g1/4 edition
Anschüsse: Phobya schraubtüllen
wasser: Primochill PC Pure uv blau


----------



## Skaos (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm naja is kein Riesenkreislauf, also von daher sollte sichs mitm Entlüften und so recht schnell einpendeln. Das Durchspülen würde ich auf jeden Fall noch in Angriff nehmen.. man weiß nie, was an Produktionsrückständen usw. vl noch in den Komponenten ist.. abgsehen von deinem Prob können durch Späne oder ähnliches feine Kühler recht schnell verstopfen. Spül einfach mal durch und gucks dir dann an  .. und gib Bescheid


----------



## emre76 (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll ich mein System befüllen. Brauch ich einen Fillport. Hab meine Verschlauchung paar Seiten vorher gepostet.


----------



## STER187 (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Schaum kann auch daher kommen das bei dem kleinen Kreislauf das Kühlwasser sehr schnell in  deine Aquatube schießt 

probier einfach mal mehr Kühlwasser einzufüllen..
kein Geplätscher..weniger Schaum 

mfg
STER187


----------



## Dashquide (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also .. hab das wasser getauscht.. und vorher mit dest. wasser gespült...
kam auch was raus an dreckk .. tja aber es ist immer noch schaum vorhanden...

ich hab auch das tube randvoll gemacht.. tja.. was nu es ist halb voll(nur noch)
wegen der luft im radi...


----------



## Skaos (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann wieder auffüllen, bis kein so derber Leerstand mehr is


----------



## Dashquide (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> na dann wieder auffüllen, bis kein so derber Leerstand mehr is




ok mach ich ..


----------



## emre76 (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meld mich dann mal wieder wenn Dashquides Problem gelöst ist


----------



## Meph (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da du nen AGB hast, brauchst du keinen Fillport, ausser wenn du's lieber bequem hast^^

Auf dem Deckel des AGBs ist ein Verschluss, den du am besten nutzt um den Kreislauf zu befüllen, dann die Pumpe kurz laufen lassen und wieder abschalten - Wasser auffüllen...

...das Ganze natürlich so lange bis der komplette Kreislauf befüllt ist.

Nach schütteln / umlegen und nach mehreren Tagen nochmal den AGB begutachten und ggf nachfüllen


----------



## Malk (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so meine wakü läuft jetzt seit so 7 Tage ohne Probleme. Das einzige ist ein Geräusch was man wohl am besten als "Gluckern" beschreiben kann was aus dem Radi kommt. Der ist im Dckel verbaut, Anschlüße nach unten. Kann ich irgndwas machen um diese Geräusche zu reduzieren? Sonst ist alle relativ Leise(höre nur die Lüfter). 
Habe den PC schon auf die Linke- und Rechte-, Vorder- und Rückseite gelegt sowie ein paar mal geschüttelt.

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Monsterclock (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Möglichleit wäre die Pumpe mal ne Weile laufen lassen, dann vorne anheben und dann wieder ne Weile warten und dann evtl hinten ein wenig anheben.


----------



## Skaos (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiter wenden, auch mit laufender Pumpe.. das is nur Luft im Radi, die geht raus, und wenns richtig entlüftet is gehen auch die Geräusche weg


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau - mit Luft drin gluckert so ein Radi gerne mal wie 'ne alte Heizung.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt es inzwischen sogar Radis mit Entlüftungseinrichtung - wie bei alten Heizkörpern.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xandrus (14. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt es inzwischen sogar Radis mit Entlüftungseinrichtung - wie bei alten Heizkörpern.


gibt einige Radis mit einer Entlüftungsschraube, aber das ist ziemlich überflüssig, da es praktischer ist einfach den Rechner so lange zu wackeln bis die Luft raus ist!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrektur:
Bei den Testwerten von Mora2 vs. Magicool Xtreme = Phoby 1080, die ich vor ein paar Tagen geposte habe, habe ich die beiden Namen vertauscht. Der Mora liegt in fast alle Lebenslagen hinten, nicht vorn. (auf Dexgo gibt es mitlerweile einen Artikel mit ähnlichem Ergebniss)

Hier das korrigierte Post:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter der Annahme, dass Phobya beim gleichen Chinesen einkauft, wie Magicool seinen Copper Xtreme 1080 (aussehen ist jedenfalls gleich):
> PCGH-X 01/09.
> Ergebnisse:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skaos (15. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

krass hätt den Magi gar für so stark gehalten.. ich mein is jetzt nich der riesen Unterschied, aber immerhin..


----------



## Domowoi (16. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetz meine WaKü relativ fertig. Nun meine Frage kann ich den CPU Kühler so fest anziehen bis sich die besten Temperaturen ergeben? Oder kann es sein dass die Temperaturen zwar sehr gering sind aber sich das Mainboard schon biegt?

Ich habe den Enzotech Sapphire und einen 775er Sockel.


----------



## Madz (16. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du solltest den Kühler nur so fest anziehen, wie im Beipackzettel angegeben. (sofern Enzo einen mitliefert)


----------



## Domowoi (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Beipackzettel steht aber nicht wie fest sondern nur alle gleich fest...


----------



## Madz (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Enzo wird mit Federn befestigt, oder?


----------



## Domowoi (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja also es sind Federn zwischen den Schrauben.


----------



## Nucleus (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann zieh die Federn (über Kreu natürlich) nur so stark an, dass ein Blatt Papier noch bequem dazwischen passt.


----------



## Domowoi (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wirklich? Ich dachte das ist schon zuviel...


----------



## Nucleus (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau Dir mal die Anleitungen der aquacomputer CPU Kühler an.
Die werden auch mit Federn und Rändelschrauben befestigt.

In der Anleitung steht dieser "Blatt-Hinweis":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bildquelle:* Auszug aus dem allgemeinen aquacomputer-Handbuch (Punkt 5.3, Seite 15)


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage :

Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, fuer die Aquastream XT werden diese an/auslassadapter benoetigt :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 52151 ?

Da gibt es auch dieses Bundle aber denke das ist der falsche oder :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1048 Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1048 52155 ?


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst das Bundle mit dem kleinen Gewinde (1/8")


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Adapter für die Eheim 1046 sind richtig.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also dieser hier :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 52151 ?

Alles klar, danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja zum Beispiel. ich würde die sechseckigen nehmen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> ja zum Beispiel. ich würde die sechseckigen nehmen.



Ich nehme an dass es nicht nur aus optischen Gruenden so ist ? Gibt es da was was ich wissen sollte  ?

Edit :

Macht es was aus wenn ich auf einem triple Radi einen Luefter haenge der etwas langsamer dreht als die zwei anderen (1200 RPM gegen 1500 RPM) ? Es waere dieser hier link (weil es so schoen guenstig ist...)


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. die Adapter sind günstiger, lassen sich im Notfall mit nem Schraubenschlüssel oder Zange einfach raus/rein drehen, sind etwas kürzer als die runden Adapter.
2. Also <ein >temperaturunterschied wird es schon geben, ist nur die Frage wie groß.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok du hast mich ueberzeugt  !



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Also <ein >temperaturunterschied wird es schon geben, ist nur die Frage wie groß.



Aber bei so ein kleiner Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeitsunterschied (was fuer ein Wort ) wird es wohl sich im Rahmen halten, ausserdem werden die drei Luefter gemeinsam vom AS gesteuert bzw. gedrosselt, da sollte der Unterschied noch kleiner ausfallen 

Ist der Revoltec eigentlich "brauchbar" oder sollte ich vielleicht einen Loonie nehmen ?

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Noiseblocker Set nehmen (hab schon zwei davon), aber mein Geldbeutel sieht es anders ...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du schon 2 hast hol dir einen einzelen nach. Also die Loonies sind mehr so gut wie früher.

PS: könnte noch 3 gebrauchte XL2 günstig abgeben.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke fuer's Angebot, es wird aber ein bisschen schwierig : Ich wohne in Tunesien 

Die zwei die ich habe dienen als Gehauseluefter, hab noch zwei andere Lian-Li's die sollen dann auf dem 360er mit dem Revoltec...

Die AS kann doch die 3 Luefter ohne weiteres "verkraften" oder ? Der Revoltec hat einen Stromverbrauch von 0.18A, die Lian-Li's keine Ahnung, ich weiss nur das die mit 1500 RPM drehen...


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts Aquatuning in Tunesien? Oder liefern die bis dahin?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe verträgt 5W, Probleme gibt es nur wenn du die Lüfter tief runterregelst. 3x XL2 sind kein Problem.

Tunesien ist ja nur nen Steinwurf entfernt.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schoen waer's *traum*

Aber die liefern nach Tunesien, aber es wird so teuer das es sich ueberhaupt nicht lohnt (105 Ocken bei 1Kg gewicht )

Das Packet bekommt meine Schwester die in Frankreich ist und die bring es mir mit nach Tunesien...

So hab ich vor einem Jahr mein Lian-Li PC-V2010 bekommen mit ein paar andere "Kleinteile", der versand nach Tunesien haette mir damals ueber 300 Euronen gekostet , wobei ich die Mehrwehrsteuer nicht bezahlen muss 

Edit :

Mit "Probleme" meinst du wohl nicht dass die kaputt gehen kann oder ?


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

105€ das geht doch, bestell dir nur keinen Mora 2


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Mit "Probleme" meinst du wohl nicht dass die kaputt gehen kann oder ?


Mit Probleme meine ich eher das die Eletronik überlastet wird. 
PS: 





> 3x XL2 sind kein Problem.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee klar, was willst du denn  bestellen das weniger als 1 Kg wiegt und dabei du die 105 Euro versandkosten in kauf nehmen wuerdest ?

Nach Fr kostet der Versand "nur" 15 Euro

Das beste ist dass wenn ich in Neu Zeeland wohnen wuerde nur 94 Euro bezahlen wuerde  

So jetzt genug OT sonst kriegen wir Aerger mit Klutten 

Edit :



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mit Probleme meine ich eher das die  Eletronik überlastet wird.
> PS:



Und wie merkt mann sowas ? Besser gesagt kann mann es ueberhaupt merken ? Ich werde versuchen meinen Wahrenkorb nochmals zu bearbeiten sodass es doch fuer 3 XL reicht...

Danke dir fuer deine hilfe 

Edit 2 :

Die AS hat doch einen schutzmechanismus die der Luefterausgang abschaltet wenn er ueberlastet wird oder ?


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Nee klar, was willst du denn bestellen das weniger als 1 Kg wiegt und dabei du die 105 Euro versandkosten in kauf nehmen wuerdest ?
> 
> Nach Fr kostet der Versand "nur" 15 Euro
> 
> ...



War natürlich ironisch gemeint 

Klutten wird keinen Ärger machen, ist nicht umsonst der Quatsch-Thread.


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sonst habt ihr aber keine Sorgen, oder?


----------



## Marquis (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Klutten: Du musst zugeben, die Situation entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik.
Okay, ich hör auf mit Offtopic.

@Gharbi: Zur Sicherheitsfunktion: 





> Weiterhin werden intern mehrere Temperaturen der Leistungsendstufen ermittelt. Dabei besitzt die Pumpe intelligente Schutzfunktionen: Steigt die Temperatur über die ab Werk programmierten Schutzwerte, so wird die Elektronik in einen Sicherheitsmodus gesetzt der Schäden vermeidet.


 
Aber wäre ja auch blöd, wenn sich die Lüfter immer abschalten, wenn sie langsamer werden.
100% Sicherheit gibts bei solchen Schutzfunktionen aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@gharbi_sam die AS XT hat einen Elektroniksensor. Wie sieht denn dein Warenkorb bisher aus?


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der sieht so aus : link

Edit :

Hab den Link gefixt


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel verbessern kann man da nicht.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5c77a2a534c6e0be400512674d9cefce


----------



## Marquis (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 3fach Y-Kabel für die Lüfter wäre doch sinnvoller, oder was hast damit vor?
2m Schlauch mehr wären auch empfehlenswert. Passt vlt. ein 420 Radi bei dir rein?
Einen Temp. Sensor solltest du noch mitbestellen, der eingebaute von der AS ist bei mir zwar nicht ungenau aber etwas träge.

CPU-Kühler hast du schon? Enzotech Sapphire?

@King: Der schöne EK AGB


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marquis schrieb:


> @King: Der schöne EK AGB



Das hab ich ihn auch schon gesagt 

Jep hab den Sapphire Rev.2

Den 3fach Y-Kabel hab ich schon geandert, brauche ich nur um die 3 Luffies aufm AS zu haengen, wieso bin ich nicht alleine darauf gekommen 

2 Meter Schlauch sollten bei mir reichen (hab das letzte mal auch 2 genommen), und bei dem Preiss ist es sowieso ausgeschlossen mehr zu nehmen...

420er Radi wuerde reinpassen (mit viel Modifikation versteht sich), ich will ihn aber zZ. extern verbauen, ausserdem sind mir die 420er ein bisschen zu teuer...

Und ich dachte das ich mir den Tempsensor sparen werde mit der AS...Aber als uebergangsloesung reicht der integrierte Sensor oder ? Momentan hab ich keinen in meinem Kreislauf, will nur eine ungefaehre Vorstellung vom Wassertemp haben...


----------



## Madz (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> 420er Radi wuerde reinpassen (mit viel Modifikation versteht sich), ich will ihn aber zZ. extern verbauen


Da würde ich erst recht einen Magicool 420 nehmen.


----------



## Marquis (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Da würde ich erst recht einen Magicool 420 nehmen.


 
Der kostet nämlich nur 60€.


Als Überganslösung würde der Sensor der AS reichen, allerdings scheint der Sensor bei manchen Leuten sehr ungenau zu sein, könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine gewisse Serienstreuung vorhanden ist.

Da du deinen Rechner besser kennst, werden 2m wohl reichen, aber wenn du den Radi extern verbaust wird das wahrscheinlich ziemlich knapp. Bei meinem Server kam ich mit 2,5m nicht aus und musste nachbestellen, das war nicht so geil und bei 19/13 ziemlich teuer


----------



## Madz (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um genau zu sein kostet er nur 57€.


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe meine jetzigen Radi auch extern verbaut (auf dem Dach vom Gehause) und da haben 2 Meter locker gereicht, zum glueck hat das V2010 oben zwei Oeffnungen fuer Schlauche, dabei sitzt meine Pumpe ganz unten...

Das mit dem 420er koennte auch knapp vom Laenge her werden, da er ziemlich lang ist, ich muss nachmessen, zZ. bin ich nicht zuhause...

Meintest du der hier link ? Der ist fuer mich ein bisschen teuer, ausserdem werde ich ein weiterer Luefter benoetigen was nochmal extra Geld kostet...

Im moment habe ich nur meine CPU unter Wasser, demnaechst soll aber auch eine High-end GraKa dazukommen, ich will vorsorgen damit ich spaeter genug Kuehlleistung habe und nicht nochmal nachruesten muss...

Edit :

@ Madz 

Also bei AT kostet er 72.99 wenn wir vom selben Radi reden ? Hast du ein Link ?


----------



## Marquis (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, der hier :Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator 35183

420 Radis haben ca. die Leistung von 480 Radis, brauchst halt drei 140mm Lüfter dafür. Die Länge sollte dann auch passen, du hast genügend Reserven und bist leiser unterwegs.

Dein Gehäuse kennst du am besten, dann will ich dir mit dem Schlauch nicht weiter dazwischen funken 

@Madz: 57,99 €


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ups  mein Fehler, hab 480 gelesen...

Und ist die Kuehlleistung vom Slim im vergleich zu einem standard 360er gut ? Ich nehme an das es fuer CPU + GraKa ausreicht oder ?


----------



## skel (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das V2110 (das ist meines Wissens beinahe baugleich hat nur noch eine Fronttür und ist schallgedämmt) und da passt der Aquacomputer 420er ohne Probleme drauf.
Allerdings sind die Durchführungen im Deckel ein klein wenig zu nah beieinander. Da musst du entweder den Radi hoch genug setzen oder die Löcher nach außen hin verbreitern.


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kommt auf das Radi an : bei meinem sind die Anschluesse zu weit auseinander sodass die Schlauche ein bissen am Rand vom Loecher gedrueckt werden, aber bei andere Radis sollte es keinen Problem geben...

Trotzdem danke fuer den Hinweiss


----------



## Marquis (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Koolance Copper 420 und Magicool MC 140 Slim - zwei Wärmetauscher im Test

Steht alles in dem Link.

Hier nochmal der richtige Test:
http://www.tech-review.de/include.p...88&PHPKITSID=dac550528a53576f26a891ea7b0ddb77


----------



## Acid (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

und zwar möchte ich mir neue anschlüsse + schlauch kaufen, habe jedoch noch einige fragen für die ich keinen extra thread aufmachen will, hoffe hier kann mir schnell jemand weiterhelfen.

folgendes ich möchte folgende 11mm fittings : Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Farbige Anschlüsse » Bitspower Fitting 1/4 Zoll auf ID 11mm - kompakt - matt black 

oder wären eher diese ratsamer weil sie länger sind? Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Farbige Anschlüsse » Bitspower Fitting 1/4 Zoll auf ID 11mm - matt black

als schlauch möchte ich tygon 15,9/11,2 verwenden, nun meine frage sitzt dieser richtig sicher auf den tüllen? weil er ja 11,2 somit etwas zu groß eigl ist?


----------



## Nucleus (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wwenn Du Perfect Seal Tüllen nimmst, brauchst Du mit Sicherheit keine extra Sicherung.


----------



## Acid (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mhh gibts ja aber nicht von bitspower... hätte der optik wegen eben schon gerne eine der beiden varianten oben


----------



## Nucleus (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Acid schrieb:


> hätte der optik wegen eben schon gerne eine der beiden varianten oben



Am Ende wird mann die Tuellen so gut wie nicht sehen wenn der Schlauch komplett drueber gezogen ist, die PS Tuellen sind zwar nicht was mann gerade als schoen bezeichnen koennte, aber wenn mann die nicht mehr sieht, ich finde es eine Ueberlegung wert


----------



## Nucleus (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Letzten Endes sieht man von Tüllen nur das Schild (nennt man das so? ) und im Falle von klaren Schläuchen nbissl was von der Tülle selbst.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber gerade mit 11,2mm ID sind 10er Perfect Seal auch nicht wirklich sicher und auf 12er PS kriegt man den Schlauch vermutlich extremst schwer drauf, da die ja einen deutlich breiteren Bund haben. 
Bei 10er PS und 11,2mm ID Schlauch wäre eine Sicherung aber auf jeden Fall angebracht. Wenn´s Schlauch mit 10 mm ID wäre, sähe es anders aus.

Würde aber prinzipiell keine Tüllen nehmen. Es gibt auch schöne schwarze Verschraubungen von Bitspower.


----------



## Armeno (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringts so ein Fillport ? 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Verschlussstopfen » Danger Den Fillport - gold


----------



## Nucleus (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe

Ja, den Innendurchmesser habe ich nicht bedacht.

Ich habe allerdings schon 16/10er Schlauch auf 13er Tüllen bekommen 

(Frag' aber nicht wie kack-schwer das war )


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich haette da eine Frage bezueglich diesen Tempsensor : 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160

Auf der Produktbeschreibung steht dass es unter anderem an der Tempsensoreingang vieler MoBo's angeschlossen werden kann, nur habe ich bisher so einen Anschluss an keinem MoBo gesehen ?

Edit @ Nucleus :

Ich habe 13/10er auf 13er Tuellen bekommen , was vielleicht ein bisschen einfacher gehen wuerde wenn ich schlau genug gewesen waere um vorher den Schlauch ein bisschen aufzuwaermen


----------



## Meph (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Armeno : Wenn du simpler nachfüllen willst usw - ja, aber generell ists eigentlich unnötig...



Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Meine WaKü ist zusammengebaut und (leider) schon im PC.
Nach ca 10-15 Sek. wird der Bildschirm schwarz...
Bios zeigt CPU-Temps von ca 40° C an, also wird die WLP wohl zu alt gewesen sein (hab ich mir schon beim Auftragen gedacht)
ich habs jetzt mal mit Wärmeleitpads versucht, aber bringt auch nix...

Ein Versuch war einfach nur den Kühler fester anzupressen(als die WLP noch drauf war) - Der PC konnte hochfahren, stürzte dann aber nach kurzer Zeit ab...

Ideen, die ich heute (Sonntag) versuchen kann? 
Morgen wird neue WLP geholt


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nivea Hautkreme soll ziemlich gut als WLP fungieren (kein Scherz)


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@gharbi_sam: Viele Mobos ist vllt. auch etwas übertreiben, aber es gibt durchaus einige High-End Boards (insbesondere von ASUS) die solche Tempsensoreingeänge haben .
Ob aktuell welche auf dem Markt sind weiß ich nicht aber es gibt eigentlich immer wieder welche. Selbst ein uraltes Slot-A Board was ich mal hatte, war mit so einem Sensoranschluss ausgestattet (war damals aber auch HighEnd).

Edit: Das Asus Rampage II Extreme hatte z.B. Anschlüsse dafür uns auch das neue Asus Rampage III Extreme hat welche soweit ich weiß.


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann es also getrost vergessen...Hab zwar eine Asus P5B Deluxe, hab aber keine solche Anschluesse drauf, werde nochmal nachgucken muessen...

Danke


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @gharbi_sam:
> Edit: Das Asus Rampage II Extreme hatte z.B. Anschlüsse dafür uns auch das neue Asus Rampage III Extreme hat welche soweit ich weiß.



Nicht nur die Rampage-Serie hat die Temperatursensoranschlüsse, die komplette Republik of Gamers Serie hat(te) solche Anschlüsse.
Nur bei den neuen Boards wurde es ab geschafft. Wer nutzt den schon Sensoren wenn sie nicht richtig konfigurierbar sind und eine Ordentliche Lüftersteurung nicht möglich ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, mein ASUS Commando hat auch welche - sehe ich grade erst


----------



## xEbo (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte gerne ein/zwei Meinungen zu meinen Idle temps:
Core i7@stock

33/37/33/36 °C sowie eine Wassertemp von ~25° bei ~20°C Raumtemp. Lüfter laufen nur hin und wieder. Der Wassertempsensor ist nicht kalibriert.

Durchfluss liegt bei ~70l/h mit eine Aqstream XT. CPU Kühler ist der Heatkiller.

Sind die Kerntemps zu hoch für Idle? Dann muss ich nämlich mal nachschaun ob der Anpressdruck richtig ist und die WLP gut verteilt ist.


----------



## Monsterclock (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem Core i7 920@stock 38/32/33/35 Wasser temp 28°C sind die Temps ziemlich ähnlich, einen Druchflusswert kann ich nicht geben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Idle Werte sind, solange sie nicht zu hoch sind total egal. Einzig die Lasttemperatur sind interesant.


----------



## Meph (18. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem bei mir war übrigens nicht die CPU, sondern die GPU, die nicht im Referenzdesign war und der Anpressdruck viel zu gering war.

Ich hab jetzt mal per Hand einigermaßen fest gedrückt und eine Idletemp von ~ 60°C (beim festeren Anpressen werden es ~35°C) [seit 15 min läuft die Kiste]

Nun die Überlegungen was meine nächsten Schritte werden:
-WLP kaufen und auf die CPU schmieren (momentan alte, bröcklige mit mieser Leistung)
-Halterung für einen höheren Anpressdruck basteln

Jemand irgendwelche Tipps um das schnell und problemlos zu schaffen (z.B. wo kann man gute WLP kaufen o.O)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Anleitungen der aquacomputer CPU Kühler an.
> Die werden auch mit Federn und Rändelschrauben befestigt.
> 
> In der Anleitung steht dieser "Blatt-Hinweis":



Äh: Stop.
So einen Hinweis unabhängig von der Federstärke zu geben, ist sinnlos bis gefährlich. Eine Kugelschreiberfeder "zusammengedrückt bis gerade noch ein Blatt Papier dazwischengeht" entwickelt etwas andere Kräfte, als eine LKW-Fahrwerksfeder "zusammengedrückt bis gerade noch ein Blatt Papier dazwischengeht".




gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Und wie merkt mann sowas ? Besser gesagt kann mann es ueberhaupt merken ?



Da gibt es zwei Varianten:
Akustisch ("Lüfter laufen nicht an")
Olfaktorisch ("Es riecht irgendwo verschmort")

Ob der Ausgang eine Sicherung hat, weiß ich nicht (der Aquaero ist afaik nur Temperatur-, nicht Stromüberwacht. Das beugt zwar Überhitzung im Dauerbetrieb vor, aber gegen hohe Anlaufströme dürfte es nicht helfen), aber es gab iirc schon Fälle, in denen die Pumpen ausgefallen sind.




Marquis schrieb:


> Als Überganslösung würde der Sensor der AS reichen, allerdings scheint der Sensor bei manchen Leuten sehr ungenau zu sein, könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine gewisse Serienstreuung vorhanden ist.



Bei den meisten Leuten scheint er 2-4K zuviel anzuzeigen. ±1K Streuung wären nicht ungewöhnlich, ich tippe darauf, dass zusätzlich noch 2K Abweichung durch die Wärme der Pumpe dazukommen. Ggf. stört auch das Magnetfeld der Pumpe selbst. (kennt jemand ein Bild, auf dem man erkennen kann, wo der Sensor in der Pumpe platziert ist?)


----------



## Nucleus (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir reden hier aber nicht von einem Vergleich zwischen Kugelschreiber-Feder und einer Feder für eine Kühlermontage.

Offensichtlich ist es dem Hersteller ja vollkommen wurschd wie fest die Kundschaft die Federn anzieht.

So hat er wenigstens einen Hinweis.


----------



## Domowoi (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hab sie jetzt schon etwas angezogen aber ich denk nicht zu fest also drehen hat schon einen Wiederstand aber es ist nicht unmöglich.


----------



## C43Z42 (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hätte mal eine Frage an Euch...
was haltet ihr von diesem Radi?Alphacool Cape Cora Pro 642
Wie sieht es mit der Kühlleistung aus?
ist er zu empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jeder 120er aktiv Radi ist "besser".


----------



## C43Z42 (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kk also kühlt so gut wie nicht?


----------



## SuEdSeE (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

diese pasiv radis sehen zwar ganz nett aus aber wirklich wärmetauschen tun sie nicht


----------



## C43Z42 (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok hätte die Möglichkeit den oben genannten radi inkl knickschutzfedern und anschlüße für 50€ gebraucht zu erstehen... würde sich also nicht wirklich lohnen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lieber nen gebrauchten 360er + 3 Lüfter. Passivradis sind er mit hohen Differenztempraturen wirklich effektiv.

PS: Das mit dem 120er wahr wohl ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## Madz (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, die Leistung reicht für aktuelle Systeme nicht aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

die 50€ lohnen sich an der Stelle nicht!

Wenn es schon passiv sein muss, lieber was richtig großes - ein Mora oder ein 1080 - alles andere dürfte nix werden.
Wobei: wirklich passiv ist so eine Sache - aber mit wenigen / leisen Lüftern kannste mit 'nem Mora oder 1080 fast jedes System ausreichend leise kühlen, dass die Hdd's lauter sind, als der Rest.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Marquis (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein Bild, auf dem man erkennen kann, wo der Sensor in der Pumpe platziert ist?


 
Ich wechsel wahrscheinlich bald meine Pumpe, da mein Aquaero eine DDC regeln kann und die AS Ultra dadurch überflüssig wurde, dann kann die bei meinem Server die Lüfter regeln.
Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich die AS mal auseindernehmen.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (19. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr von der idee einen 1080er (9*120) mit einem "tischventilator" die großen weißen dinger fürn sommer^^ zu betreiben ?

hat das schon mal jemand so gamacht ?


wäre sehr lan-praktisch

--> radi am gehäuse
--> lüfter nebendran ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> So hat er wenigstens einen Hinweis.



Es sollte aber klargestellt werden, dass das ein Hinweis und keine allgemeingültige Regelung ist. Und man braucht auch keine so extremen Unterschiede, bereits zwischen den Federn eines Heatkiller 2.x und eines 3.0 besteht ein riesiger Unterschied. Da muss jeder selbst wissen, wieviel er sich traut, wenn er vom Hersteller keine Angabe bekommt.




Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der idee einen 1080er (9*120) mit einem "tischventilator" die großen weißen dinger fürn sommer^^ zu betreiben ?
> 
> hat das schon mal jemand so gamacht ?



Wäre mir nicht bekannt. Ohne eine vernünftige Abdeckung wird die Kühlleistung sicherlich nicht besser sein, als mit normalen Lüftern.


----------



## Nucleus (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast natürlich Recht, ruyven, allerdings verstehe ich die Sache so:

Auf dem Beipackzettel seines Enzos (?) stand nicht, wie fest, nur, dass alle gleich fest angezogen werden sollen.
Das impliziert für mich, dass die Federstärke nicht so hoch sein kann, dass man leicht was futsch machen könnte.

Aber sicherlich wäre es ratsam den Enzo-Support zu fragen.


----------



## Klutten (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es steht wirklich so in der Anleitung des Enzotech-Kühlers. Die Federn sind allerdings nicht sonderlich stark und die Gewinde auch recht kurz, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass man die Muttern mit den aufgesetzten Federn bis zum Anschlag anziehen kann - ohne das zu viel oder ungleichmäßiger Druck aufgebracht wird.

Einen Kühler habe ich hier liegen ...nur noch nie montiert und getestet. ^^


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre mir nicht bekannt. Ohne eine vernünftige Abdeckung wird die Kühlleistung sicherlich nicht besser sein, als mit normalen Lüftern.




aber wohl auch nicht viel schlechter - oder ?

zumindest als zwischenlösung wärs doch ganz lustig - sowas ^^


----------



## gharbi_sam (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Es steht wirklich so in der Anleitung des Enzotech-Kühlers. Die Federn sind allerdings nicht sonderlich stark und die Gewinde auch recht kurz, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass man die Muttern mit den aufgesetzten Federn bis zum Anschlag anziehen kann - ohne das zu viel oder ungleichmäßiger Druck aufgebracht wird.
> 
> Einen Kühler habe ich hier liegen ...nur noch nie montiert und getestet. ^^



Ich hab gerade in meinem Case geguckt : also die Federn sind bei mir gar nicht so stark zusammengedrueckt (hab auch den Enzo SCW-Rev.A), koennte locker die Muttern weiter drehen, nur sehe ich der sinn darin nicht bzw. traue ich mich nicht so...

Wenn der Enzo zu "locker" setzen wuerde dann koennte man es schon an den temperaturen sehen oder ? Und meine sind meine Meinung nach voellig in ordnung

Edit : @ Pastor :

Lustig koennte es sein, aber es wird auf jeden Fall lauter sein als mit gedrosseltem Lueftern wenn du die selbe Kuehlleistung beibehalten willst, der grund hat schon Ryuven_macaran genannt


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja noch hab ich nichts dergleichen ^^

war nur ein gedanke in richtung sommer

weil da wäre der ventilator ja auch "dauernd an" also der pc würde sowieso nicht gehört werden nur der vent


----------



## emazemc (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu

hab mal ne frage, ich will meinen radiator an die seitenwand hängen. und nun die frage wo ich das wasser einlaufen lasse und wo wieder raus. logisch würde mir erscheinen es unten rein und oben wieder rauszulassen oder? damit sich keine luftblasen etc bilden.

oder muss ich es genau andersrum machen?


----------



## Skaos (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es is eigentlich total egal wie rum du es machst, aber ich würde es machen wie du vorgeschlagen hast, den Grund hast du ja gleich mitgeliefert  Die Blasenbildung an sich wirst du nicht vollständig verhindern können, aber der Entlüftungsvorgang sollte sich so rum deutlich einfacher gestalten


----------



## Domowoi (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja bis zum Anschlag denke ich nicht, weil sonst müsste man ja nicht mehr darauf achten das sie alle gleich sind oder?


----------



## Klutten (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin gerade munter am bestellen und brauche für mein Testsystem Koolance Schnellverschlüsse in 16/10mm. Kennt jemand (außer dem netten Preisunterschied) Vor- oder Nachteile der beiden Verbindungssysteme VL3 und VL3*N*?

Normalerweise sollte die N-Version laut Übersetzung ja kein Wasser austreten lassen, aber Aquatuning schreibt eben bei beiden Varianten dasselbe - und zwar, dass ein paar Tropfen austreten können. Ist ja so nicht weiter tragisch, hat schon jemand beide Varianten live gesehen? Ich kenne bis jetzt nur die VL3 und die sind schon recht gut. Grundsätzlich möchte ich eine möglichst geringe Beeinträchtigung des Durchflusses haben.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mein Bruder hat die VL3N... da kommt auch ein bis 2 tropfen raus
der durchfluss ist top...aber hab keinen vergleich zu den normalen


----------



## Marquis (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Klutten:Bei den VL3N steht das N für No-Spill also eigentlich keine Tropfen, aber ein wenig kommt da auch raus, allerdings weniger als bei den normalen.
Wüsste aber nicht was wirklich für die VL3N sprechen würde, soviel verlieren die VL3 nicht.


----------



## Klutten (20. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, schlauer bin ich dadurch auch nicht. Ich glaube, ich probiere einfach mal beide Varianten aus. Kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Speed-E (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Klutten: Du lässt uns aber hoffentlich danach an deinem Wissen teilhaben oder?


----------



## Scheolin (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey 
kann ich nen i7 920 mit nem 200mm radi kühlen?
das wars auch schon^^
mfg


----------



## Skaos (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja klar, reicht dicke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marquis schrieb:


> Wüsste aber nicht was wirklich für die VL3N sprechen würde, soviel verlieren die VL3 nicht.



Ich glaube mich an Berichte zu erinnern, denen zu Folge die VL3N auch einen geringeren Wiederstand hat.


----------



## Monsterclock (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
kann man diesen DFM ruhigen Gewissens kaufen? Durchflusssensor GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow - A-C-Shop 
Oder sollte ich einen anderen nehmen?


----------



## Marquis (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hol dir lieber diesen: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 - A-C-Shop
Bei dem GMR brauchst du noch Adapter von G1/2 AG auf G1/4 IG.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der GMR misst auch irgendwie Mist. Beim AC DFM aber das Kabel nicht vergessen.


----------



## Madz (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm den Aquacomputer! Der ist sehr gut und ich nutze ihn selbst zum Testen.


----------



## Monsterclock (21. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja gut der Aquacomputer kostet auch doppelt soviel... aber Wakü ist halt ein teures Hobby


----------



## Marquis (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> ja gut der Aquacomputer kostet auch doppelt soviel... aber Wakü ist halt ein teures Hobby



Da du noch 2 von diesen hier bräuchtest: BTP Reduziermuffe G1/2 auf G1/4 IG gerändelt - A-C-Shop
koster der Aquacomputer nur 10 € mehr.


----------



## Monsterclock (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na nicht ganz, denn wenn ich die Tüllen(Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/2 Aufschraubtülle (IG) 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/2 Aufschraubtülle (IG) 63202 )+Kabelbinder nehme (würde man nichtmehr sehn) spare ich mir die anschlüsse und es sind wieder 20€ unterschied...


----------



## nyso (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ich brauch auch mal kurz Hilfe^^

Und zwar brauche ich mal Links zu den ganzen deutschen Shops, wo man Wakü-Teile bekommt. Watercooling.de, Aquacomputer.de, Aquatuning.de, Caseking.de hab ich schon, aber da muss es doch noch mehr geben, oder?!?


----------



## Skaos (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jab A-C:
Willkommen im A-C-Shop

damit hast du aber eigentlich schon die Wichtigsten, ich denk bei AT und A-C ist die Auswahl wohl am größten.. 
dann gibts z.B. noch:
Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop


----------



## nyso (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, und wo bekomm ich schöne Graka-Kühler für meine EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB her?
Also einen komplett ich schwarz, ohne Kupfer oder Nickel. Am liebsten Acetal und etwas Plexi.
Ich finde nichts in der Art

13/10er Schläuche sind ja Standart, dann gibt es ja noch größere, also 16/10er.
Lohnt sich der Unterschied, und sind die Anschlüsse dann teurer?

Was für Anschlüsse brauch ich eigentlich dann?
Passen die Anschlüsse an alle Komponenten, und dann halt auf der anderen Seite in größe des Schlauches?

Also der hier z.B. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...chluss-1-4-Zoll-auf-16-11mm-black::14238.html


----------



## b0s (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu den Schläuchen: Aufgrund des gleichen Innendurchmessers (ID) haben beide den gleichen Durchfluss und sie passen auch auf die gleichen Tüllen. Schraub-Fittings brauchst du aber größere (teurere).
16/10er knickt wegen der dickeren Wände nicht so leicht ein wie 13/10er.
Manche empfinden 16er als dicke Würste, andere 13er als Spaghetti... (das sind die Extrema  ) Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## Skaos (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei deiner Graka wirds schwer werden einen Kühler zufinden, da diese meist nur für Karten im Referenzdesign hergestellt werden.. 
Die Schläuche gibts in vielen Ausführungen, nicht nur in den von dir genannten, an sich hat aber bei deinen beiden der 16/10er durch die höhere Wandstärke besser Biegeradien, lässt sich also leichter und enger Verlegen ohne zu knicken, das ist das Hauptprob beim 13/10er.. 
Bei Anschlüssen sind die meisten Komponenten mit einem 1/4" Gewinde ausgestattet, die Anschlüsse mit einem 1/4" Gewinde passen also auch auf so ziemlich alle gängigen Komponenten, alles andre ist echt die Ausnahme, ein prüfender Blick in die Produktdetails schadet aber sicher trotzdem nich 
Bei der Schlauchseite der Anschlüsse ist schon eher mit Variationen zurechnen bzw darauf zuachten, die richtigen zunehmen.. entscheidest du dich für Fittings, also Anschlüsse mit Überwurfmutter so musst du darauf achten auch die für deine Schlauchgröße zu ordern, verwendest du (Anschraub)Tüllen, Anschlüsse die den Schlauch durch ihre Form, eine Verbreiterung am Ende, halten ist nur der Innendurchmesser der Schläuche relevant, da der Schlauch über diese Anschlüsse einfach drüber gestülpt wird, manchmal bietet es sich an mit Schlauchschellen oder Kabelbindern den Schlauch zusätzlich zufixieren, bei Perfect-Seal- Tüllen bspw ist das aber nicht notwendig.
Wenn du dich noch nicht so ganz für eine Schlauchgröße entscheiden kannst (also ob 13- oder 16/10) solltest du einfach 10er Tüllen nehmen, so musst du bei einem Umstieg nicht auch die Anschlüsse wechseln 

Der von der verlinkte Fitting bspw. passt nur auf 16/10 oder -11er Schläuche, dort bekommst du die 13/10er Schläuche nicht ordentlich mit der Überwurfmutter fixiert.

MfG Skaos


----------



## nyso (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Infos

Der Schlauch steht schon ziemlich fest^^
Soll 16/10er Primochill oderTygon werden, muss ich noch mal gucken. 
Und ich will das auch alles fest verschrauben Ich habe absolut keine Lust auf ein Swimmingpool im PC

Zur Not lass ich die Graka erstmal außen vor bis ich was hübsches finde^^


----------



## Skaos (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt bei PS-Tüllen brauch man sich keine Sorgen machen, dass da was wegrutscht.. ich nutze die schon ne Weile und die halten bombenfest.. man muss den Schlauch vorm Drüberstülpen leicht erwärmen, damit er elastischer ist und das Abziehen erfordert einige Kraft.. viele Empfehlen auch den Schlauch von den Tüllen herunterschneiden mit einem Messer o.ä. .. also halten tun die Tüllen, mindestens so sicher wie Fittings


----------



## b0s (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Perfect Seal Tüllen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken um austretendes Wasser machen.

Wenn du sie vorher noch nie hattest wirst du dich beim ersten Kontakt fragen: Wie um alles in der Welt soll ich den Schlauch darauf kriegen?

Wenn du das (evtl. mit Tipps ausm Forum, siehe Skaos' Post drüber) erfolgreich geschafft hast, wirst du keine Zweifel haben, dass sie dicht sein werden.

Stattdessen wird dein nächster Gedanke sein: Wie um alles in der Welt soll ich den Schlauch je wieder runterbekommen?



lG


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> das Abziehen erfordert einige Kraft..


'einige' Kraft ist gut!
Da reisst man eher den Kühler von der Grafikkarte - oder die in Stücke - als dass der Schlauch abgeht.
Ich benutze den Tygon und habe ihn nur mit erwärmen oder dem Messer ab bekommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja nee also beim TFC 13/10er Schlauch ists nicht ganz so schlimm.. weiß nich ob das IP da noch ne schmierende Wirkung hat aber ich bekomm die mit etwas Ziehen und hin- und herwackeln relativ einfach wieder runter  Zerschneiden musste ich noch keinen Schlauch


----------



## Acid (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

bau gerade neue anschlüsse + schlauch ein, habe den 15,9 er tygon und die 16/10 bitspower schraubanschlüsse, jedoch mach ich mir sorgen das es ordentlich hällt. Hat noch jemand den 15,9er/ 11,2er tygon mit 16/10er schraubanschlüssen in benutztung? 

Also wenn ich ihn hin und herziehe geht er mit etwas kraft schon raus.....

was meint ihr muss ich mir sorgen machen, oder kann ich sie befüllen


----------



## Monsterclock (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab Tüllen da geht der schlau schon bei leichtem ziehn raus, aber die sind von selber noch keinen Millimeter gerutscht, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob bei deinen 10ner Tüllen das nicht so schon undicht ist.....


----------



## Acid (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok hilft mir schon sehr weiter... bei at steht das bei diesem schlauch die 16/10 schraubanschlüsse passen... somit hoffe ichs einfach mal..... ich werd sie dan mal befüllen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> ja gut der Aquacomputer kostet auch doppelt soviel... aber Wakü ist halt ein teures Hobby





Bis auf die engere Düse = höherer Wiederstand (aber genauere Messung im unteren Bereich) und dem fehlenden Zierdeckel ist der hier afaik identisch mit dem Aquacomputer:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) 71045


----------



## Nucleus (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bis auf das Aussehen, den Aufbau, die Form, die Farbe und das Gewicht sind sie identisch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AC DFM misst schon ab 40l/h der Digimesa erst ab 78l/h.


----------



## Taitan (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-Balancer/bigNG FanController T-Balancer/bigNG 70019 ? 
Ist das eine gute Alternative zum Aquaero?


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solang du keinen DFM(dafür braucht es zusätzlich den Sensorhub) und kein Display(mit eingebautes, unterstützt werden durchaus welche) brauchst ist es eine super Alternative.

Ich hab den T-Ban mittlerweile schon ein ca. zwei Jahre im Einsatz und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Es ist halt weniger "hochglanz" als bei AC aber dafür überzeugt die Funktion.


----------



## Skaos (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin 

hab mir grad nochma den Thread mit der Laing-Umfrage angesehen und wollt mal wissen wie man die Pumpe auf 8,9V runter bekommt (über SATA?)
Ich hab meine Stecker am Molex-Anschluss so umgestepselt, dass ich die Pumpe mit 7V laufen hab, aber das ist mir eigentlich schon wieder ne Ecke zu schwach.. und die 100% bei 12V kann sich ja keiner mitanhören .. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Also bis auf das Aussehen, den Aufbau, die Form, die Farbe und das Gewicht sind sie identisch?



Nein. Der Unterbau ist einschließlich Aussehen, Aufbau, Form und Farbe identisch. Vermutlich auch einschließlich Gewicht.
http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/BzU63307.jpg
Nur der Deckel und der Querschnitt kurz vor dem Messbereich unterscheidet sich.


----------



## Nucleus (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also verzeih mir bitte, aber bis auf den Innendurchmesser und die drei Schraublöcher drum herum ist da rein gar nichts identisch... sogar der elektrische Verbinder sitzt woanders.

Das ist als würdest Du einen Apfel und eine gleich große Orange miteinander vergleichen - beides Obst, selbe Maße, andere Farbe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Skaos über einen vollbelegten SATA Stecker (orange und gelb).


----------



## Skaos (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also einfach nen Adapter suchen der von SATA auf Molex geht und dann ab dafür oder wie?


----------



## nyso (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist diese Zusammenstellung so o.k. oder hab ich was vergessen?
Radi und GPU-Kühler hab ich schon.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ll-des-hafs-neue-kleider-242.html#post1752368


----------



## Taitan (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja. Die Pumpe wird eigentlich nicht so häufig in den Beratungsthreads empfohlen, aber verrichtet ihre Dinge laut extremesystems.org ganz gut. Die EK Pumpe ist anscheinend baugleich zu  dieser Pumpe von Danger Den. 
Der CPU Kühler ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich würde mir nen Heatkiller 3.0 (CU/LT/LC) anschaffen, ausser Du willst den Plexideckel unbedingt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Also verzeih mir bitte, aber bis auf den Innendurchmesser und die drei Schraublöcher drum herum ist da rein gar nichts identisch... sogar der elektrische Verbinder sitzt woanders.



Irgendwie müssen bei mir andere Bilder angezeigt werden 
Bei mir ist nicht nur die Position des Anschlusses und die Abdeckung der Elektronik/des eigenen Sensors drum rum identisch, sogar die Struktur auf der Gehäusebasis, in der die beiden eingelassen sind, stimmt 100%ig überein.




Skaos schrieb:


> also einfach nen Adapter suchen der von SATA auf Molex geht und dann ab dafür oder wie?



Da wirst du keinen finden, der 3,3V anbietet (gibts in Molex schließlich nicht). Du musst direkt die 3,3V Ader anzapfen.


----------



## nyso (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taitan schrieb:


> naja. Die Pumpe wird eigentlich nicht so häufig in den Beratungsthreads empfohlen, aber verrichtet ihre Dinge laut extremesystems.org ganz gut. Die EK Pumpe ist anscheinend baugleich zu  dieser Pumpe von Danger Den.
> Der CPU Kühler ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich würde mir nen Heatkiller 3.0 (CU/LT/LC) anschaffen, ausser Du willst den Plexideckel unbedingt haben.




Die Pumpe kostet dafür auch wesentlich weniger als eine Laing, trotz auf dem Papier besseren Daten. Ich werde sie halt probieren denke ich^^

Und für mich stand eigentlich immer fest, das es ein Heatkiller sein muss.
Allerdings gefällt mir die AM2+ Version überhaupt nicht, das sieht absolut blöd aus. Laut bundy kühlt der EK HF nur um 0,5° schlechter als der Heatkiller, und mit dem Plexideckel hab ich großes vor^^ Soll also so bleiben^^


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nyso

Du koenntest die auch spezielle Halterungen fuer den HK 3.0 anfertigen lassen, koenntest hier nachfragen link

Wuerde sogar perfekt zu deinem Mod passen, lass dich ueberraschen


----------



## nyso (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die kann ich mir auch selber bauen

Und Klutten hat bisher nur die Halterungen für Intel-Systeme gebaut fürchte ich, für AMD-Systeme noch nicht.


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja selber kann man es auch machen, geschickt wie du bist wuerde es keine probleme geben 

Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall nachfragen, es kostet ja nix


----------



## Klutten (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Halterungen für AMD-Systeme haben wir in der Schublade - auch einen Exot für S775 Prozessoren mit S478 Befestigung.  

...nur gebaut sind diese noch nicht.


----------



## nyso (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Allein das Carbon in der Dicke kostet ja schon locker 30€, plus deine Arbeit, die Stunde sicher 30-60€, der HK..... Das summiert sich ganz schön.

Da bleibe ich bei meinem EK HF, so habe ich alle Wakükomponenten bis auf die Schläuche und Radi von EK^^


----------



## Klutten (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessante Preisgestaltung ...aber völlig daneben.


----------



## nyso (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ok, die Platte 5mm x 150mm x 110mm kostet doch bloß 17,50^^
Aber du wirst sicher min. 30€ für die Arbeit nehmen denke ich^^ Und der HK will ja auch bezahlt werden

Außerdem schlägt der Supreme-HF den Heatkiller in vielen Reviews! Zwar knapp, aber sowohl Temps als auch Durchfluss sind höher^^

Hier z.B: EK Water Blocks Supreme HF Plexi-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Und den Heatkiller hat doch jetzt wirklich jeder zweite, der Supreme-HF ist noch recht selten^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Sorry, nyso, Deine Preise klemmen doch ein wenig.....

Ich habe einen Karbon-Heatkiller von Klutten - wenn auch nicht von ihm direkt, sondern von Nemetona - und habe da keine 30€ Aufpreis für hingelegt: inklusive Versand waren es am Ende nicht mal 23€ über dem aktuellen Listenpreis bei AT - und der ist seit dem auch noch gefallen!

Ab davon finde ich die Preise von Klutten und Lehni völlig in Ordnung.
Lässt man sich so was in einer Firma anfertigen - ich habe mal nachgefragt - ist man ganz schnell das Doppelte und Dreifache los!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, dann ist Klutten ganz schön billig

So sind die Preise natürlich absolut super, ich bleibe aber trotzdem bei meinem EK Supreme-HF. Absolut tolles Teil


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht billig - Preiswert!
Billig kann ich mir nicht leisten......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Billig war ein Wortwitz, Ironie sozusagen^^

Nach dem was ich von Klutten gesehen habe kann ich das absolut nicht billig nennen!


----------



## Skaos (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da wirst du keinen finden, der 3,3V anbietet (gibts in Molex schließlich nicht). Du musst direkt die 3,3V Ader anzapfen.



Ah okay, hatte mich schon gewundert wie man sowas hinbekommen soll.. also ist lustig basteln angesagt, naja hab ja eh bald vor die Kabel einzukürzen, da biete sich sowas ja gleich mit an, muss nur aufpassen, dass ich die Kabel nich verwechsle


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder eine vollbelegte SATA Verlängerung zerlegen.


----------



## netheral (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da Google nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt hat, frage ich direkt hier:

Gibt es schon Tests / Erfahrungsberichte zu den neuen Laing Deckeln von Phobya? Die sollen laut Aussage von Bundymania richtig massiv sein. Mich interessiert das insbesondere in Sachen Lautstärke. Dämmt die Masse die Geräusche gut ab?


----------



## Xandrus (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bundy hatte dazu im Luxx was geschrieben 
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü***Quatsch***Thread (23)


----------



## o!m (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage, hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig; zur Zeit stelle ich mir eine Wasserkühlung zusammen. Die Pumpe ist eine HPPS Plus, nun habe ich hier 16/10er Schlauch am Start und frage mich, wie ich den an die Pumpe angeschlossen kriege. Am Auslass der Pumpe wird ein Adapterstück eingeschraubt, soweit so gut. Wie sieht das mit dem Eingang aus? An der Pumpe ist ein Schraubanschluss, den man offenbar nicht abschrauben kann; der ist aber für 10mm Schläuche. Die Frage lautet, welches Adapterstück benötige ich, um in den Einlass eine Tülle mit G1/4"-Gewinde reinzudrehen? Bei den bekannten Anbietern gibt es schon Adapterstücke, aber die sehen mir auf den Bildern so aus, als ob die gar nicht passen...?

Diese hier z.B., oder diese. Oder die hier?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst Adapter für die Eheim 1046.


----------



## o!m (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, also die ersten beiden Beispiele, das dritte ist für die 1048. Trotzdem sieht es mir so aus, also ab der Auslassadapter gar nicht passt; oben auf der Pumpe ist ein Außengewinde angebracht, schraube ich diesen Adapter drauf, habe ich ja wieder ein Aussengewinde. Ich möchte aber eine Tülle reindrehen, also brauche ich da oben ein Adapterstück mit G1/4" Innengewinde. Fragezeichen...

Edit: Habe glaube ich auf den Bildern Ein- und Auslassadapter verwechselt. Könnte doch passen... danke!


----------



## netheral (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Xandrus, jetzt weiss ich also, welcher Deckel beim nächsten Umbau meinen eher lauten EK Deckel ersetzen wird, da der verglichene Koolance leider EOL ist.

Nach dem Video zu urteilen ist das Teil zwar hörbar, aber tieffrequenter als der EK. Gut, das hohe Sirren geht mir nämlich total auf den Geist, sogar bei 2300 upm. :/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



o!m schrieb:


> oben auf der Pumpe ist ein Außengewinde angebracht



Oben in der Pumpe sitzt ein spezieller 8/10er Anschluss. Wenn Inno nicht angefangen hat, die zu verkleben oder ähnliches zu machen, kann man den einfach rausschrauben und hat dann das für die Eheim 1046 typische tiefliegende G1/8" Innengewinde, in dass der Auslassadapter passt.


----------



## Scheolin (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze Frage:

Wie weit kann mann Schrauben in diesen Radi
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator 35182
reindrehn?

in der beschreibung steht ja was von beschädigungen bei übermäßigem eindrehen.

ich denk ma so 5mm geht oder?

ich will da Black Nickel Schrauben reindrehn weiß aber nich wie lang die sein müssen

mfg Scheolin


----------



## o!m (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran: Genau das ist das Problem: Den Anschluss oben auf der Pumpe bekomme ich keinen Mikromillimeter gedreht; da die Pumpe da nur aus Kunststoff besteht, will ich da auch nicht unbedingt mit einer Zange ran... Nun ja, ich glaube ich schreibe mal die Jungs bei Innovatek an. Danke erstmal!


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie weit kann mann Schrauben in diesen Radi


Soweit das der Radi nicht beschädigt wird.  3-5mm sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Scheolin (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke

wenn ausm radi wasser kommt wars wohl zuviel

kann es eig. passieren das der widerstand von kühler+radi zu viel wird und das wasser ausm fillport wieder rauskommt?

also müsste man den fillport mit nem kugelhahn sichern?

und was fürn durchmesser hat der fillport?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5238_Fillport-black-nickel-universal.html

mfg Scheolin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange sich der Fillport auf der Saugseite der Pumpe befindet kann sich da wohl kein Überdruck bilden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Fillport dicht ist passiert nix.


----------



## Scheolin (25. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso...

hab nich gesehn das das da oben drin ne dichtschraube ist.....
dachte das wär die öffnung

mfg Scheolin


----------



## hydro (26. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Durchflusssensor bietet momentan das beste P/L-Verhältnis und ganz wichtig hat den geringsten Durchflusswiederstand?
Schwanke zwischen den beiden

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Bu11et (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry wenn ich so zwischen durch reinplatze ^^
Wollt nur fragen, wann ihr so eure WaKü`s neu aufsetzt? Sprich Kühler säubern, Flüssigkeit erneuern usw.
Mein System läuft schon etwas mehr als halbes Jahr. Die Temps steigen etwas an. Könnte aber auch an der jahreszeit liegen, da die raumtemperatur ja auch zu nimmt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ein halbes Jahr?
So alt wird meine Wakü nicht - ich baue alles paar Wochen um.
Noch.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jefim schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich so zwischen durch reinplatze ^^
> Wollt nur fragen, wann ihr so eure WaKü`s neu aufsetzt? Sprich Kühler säubern, Flüssigkeit erneuern usw.



Kühler habe ich noch nie alle gereinigt, nur einmal den CPU-Kühler (Teflonbandreste). Ansonsten wird das System alle 10 Tage bis 10 Monate wegen Bastelarbeiten trockengelegt und durchgeblasen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Teflonbandreste)


Na, das tröstet mich - ich habe damals Kupferspäne gefunden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird das System  alle 10 Tage bis 10 Monate wegen Bastelarbeiten trockengelegt und  durchgeblasen.


Alle 10 Monate - davon träumen ich und mein System....ich Alpträume und mein System von der 10-monatigen Ruhe......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man beim Zusammenbau sorgfältig arbeitet und die Komponenten gut durch gespült hat, bekommt man auch nach Monaten keine Flocken oder sonstigen Schmu.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage zum sicher gehen.
Wenn ich meinen Sockel 1366 WK Heatkiller auf den Sockel AM3 umbauen möchte, bin ich dann mit dem Umbaukit richtig bedient?


----------



## b0s (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine WaKü läuft jetzt seit fast auf den Tag genau zwölf Monaten. Es waren alles neue oder neuwertige Teile, die ausgespült wurden.
Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie es in den Kühlern aussieht, aber mein Wasser hat sich nicht getrübt und der Wasserstand im AGB ist max. 2 cm gefallen. Schlechtere Kühlleistung kann ich auch nicht feststellen.
Und solange sich an diesen Punkten nichts ändert, wird meine WaKü auch noch so bleiben, bis ich wieder Geld hab was ich in sie stecken kann...^^


@ D!str(+)yer

Die Halterung von AM2(+) und AM3 sind die gleichen, also ja


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Na, das tröstet mich - ich habe damals Kupferspäne gefunden.



Ich öffne Kühler, bevor ich sie einbaue 




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum sicher gehen.
> Wenn ich meinen Sockel 1366 WK Heatkiller auf den Sockel AM3 umbauen möchte, bin ich dann mit dem Umbaukit richtig bedient?



Jup.
Wenn die Backplate deines Boards keine M4 (? oder wars M3 bei der AM?-Halterung?) Gewinde hat, musst du aber noch eine Backplate extra kaufen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup.
> Wenn die Backplate deines Boards keine M4 (? oder wars M3 bei der AM?-Halterung?) Gewinde hat, musst du aber noch eine Backplate extra kaufen.



Jepp, war mir schon klar 
Diesmal gibts dann aber direkt ne universale.


----------



## Monsterclock (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls du ein Asus  Board hast, die müssten die richtige Backplate haben, hatte 2 Asus Boards in der Hand, da hats gepasst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@hydro https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4c92b5b3853d7733937e48cce5c0d0d9 
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Aqua Computer Highflow Durchfluss-Sensor (Seite 1)


----------



## Bu11et (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Trübungen kann ich nicht erkennen. Im Kühler kann ich auch ncihts erkennen (ist ja unter beleuchtung ). Joa gespühlt hab ich ja auch, weil mir das auch hier bei Neuteilen empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup.
> Wenn die Backplate deines Boards keine M4 (? oder wars M3 bei der AM?-Halterung?) Gewinde hat, musst du aber noch eine Backplate extra kaufen.


Also zumindest bei der Lotes Platte von meinem DFI passen M3 Schrauben ganz gut durch, müssen aber mit ner Kontermutter gesichert werden da die Gewinde nicht hunderprozentig passen(grobgewinde vs. feingewinde).


----------



## Meph (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab eben an meiner Pumpe rumgeschraubt und dabei scheinbar nen Schlauch abgeknickt oder Luft in den Kreislauf gebracht...

Nach dem Werkeln hab ich den PC gestartet und n paar Min gespielt, dann wurde der Monitor schwarz :/

also PC ausgemacht, gewartet und wieder an damit ... im BIOS und POST dauerhaft verfärbte Längsstreifen - schlecht

Partition 1 mit Win 7 und teilweise hohen grafischen Darstellungen - Bluescreen STOP 116

Partition 2 mit XP ohne irgendwelche besonderen Darstellungen - immernoch Streifen, jetzt ein modisches Rosa
Die Streifen sind auch auf nem Screenshot an denselben Stellen, wie auf den Monitoren


Dann erstmal wieder den Strom gezogen, MB-Batterie rausgenommen -> immernoch :/

ne weitere Grafikkarte hab ich typischerweise nicht (nur AGP)

Ich hab ne Asus HD 4850...schaltet die sich bei ner zu warmen GPU nich einfach ab? o.O


Filme werden recht gut dargestellt, simple 2D-Spiele gehen auch...GPU-lastiges kann ich allerdings nicht testen :/

PS:
Ich hab was von Grafikkarten im Backofen gelesen  klick 
Sieht ähnlich aus wie bei meinem Problem...wird versucht...oder besser nich?^^


Vielen Dank, Meph


----------



## Domowoi (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd mal die Verbindung Monitor GraKa testen. Kannst Du denn mal einen anderen Monitor/Fernseher anschließen.
Es hört sich mehr nach Grafikkarte an. Mal raus aus dem Slot wieder rein. Strom abziehen wieder dran usw...


----------



## Meph (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles schon geschehen und weils 2 Monitore sind (je ein Anschluss) und die Streifen auch auf dem Screenshot sind, schliess ich das einfach mal aus 

Die Karte is zwar wassergekühlt, die RAMs aber nur mit Heatspreadern (aber in nem HAF macht das doch eigentlich nich so viel aus oder? :/ )


----------



## Domowoi (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst Du dir nicht die Temperaturen von denen anzeigen lassen? Also wenn die Verbindung passt würd ich mal auf schlecht im Slot tippen.


----------



## Meph (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nichmal versucht das zu tun...aber jetzt wärs dafür glaub ich zu spät^^

dennoch mal versuchen...


-e-
ist neu in den Slot gesteckt, lange vom Strom getrennt und dennoch ist der Fehler weiterhin vorhanden :/


----------



## Elzoco (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann versuchs mal mit backen.


----------



## Nucleus (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir hat das Backen drei Monate lang gehoben.
Jetzt habe ich wieder das gleiche Problem...


----------



## Scheolin (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserzusatz UV RED 50ml Wasserzusatz UV RED 50ml 30007
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - UV Red PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - UV Red 30064
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175

ist eins von den dreien zu gebrauchen?

oder doch lieber Feser one?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Scheolin wenn dann nur das AC Zeugs, welche aber nicht UV Aktiv ist. 
Alternativ geht auch Innovatek Protect IP + Lebensmittelfarbe (ebenfalls ohne UV).


----------



## Scheolin (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok...verstanden

warum wird eig. immer von UV abgeraten?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Scheolin schrieb:


> warum wird eig. immer von UV abgeraten?


Weil's Müll ist! (verblast, färbt ab, kann ausflocken etc.)


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil es viel zu viele Nachteile hat.


----------



## Scheolin (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok..hab ich nich gewusst.

gibts Uranin(od. ähnlich) eig auch in Rot?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Meph (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

als Pigment ists rot, aber in Wasser gelöst immer gelb...ist eben nur dieser eine Stoff


... Meine Graka ist jetzt aus dem Backofen raus und im PC jetzt komm ich nichmal ins BIOS o.O

-e-
na dann - jemand ne Empfehlung für ne recht günstige Grafikkarte?
(soll für Spiele der nächsten Generation geeignet sein, allerdings mit mäßigen Einstellungen)


----------



## Elzoco (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Bild mehr?

Bei wieviel °C hasten gebacken?


----------



## Meph (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

humane 100°C ... wundert mich auch sehr, aber ich hab schon alles abgesucht worans liegen könnt:
-steckt gut im Steckplatz
-bekommt Strom (und wird warm)
-Bildschirme sind angeschlossen
- Kühler ist auch mit neuer WLP drauf


----------



## nyso (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber das Protect Ultra von Aqua Computer ist doch gut, oder?


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber wieso das nehmen, wenn G48 reicht?


----------



## nyso (28. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weils orange werden muss

Das rote und das orange Protect Ultra kann man sicher problemlos mischen um ein kräftigeres orange zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## Klartext (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir auch überlegt, das Orange zu kaufen, damit das Wasser nicht so farblos ist ^^

Meinst du echt, wenn man es mischt, ist das Orange noch kräftiger ?


----------



## nyso (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf der Seite von AC ist ja ein Bild, wie es im Schlauch aussieht. Einfach nur gruselig.
Aqua Computer Webshop - Double Protect Ultra 1l - orange 53117

Und ich bin mir sicher das man es kräftiger bekommt, wenn man es mit rot mischt. Ich wollte es 1:1 machen, dazu vllt. noch etwas destiliertes Wasser, mal gucken.

Wieviel Wasser kommt eigentlich durchschnittlich so in eine Wakü?
Ich habe einen 3x140er Radi, gekühlt werden CPU und GPU, AGB fasst 250ml. Sollten doch maximal 2-3 Liter sein, oder?


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest versuchen da noch Wussita Lebensmittelfarbe hinzu zu geben.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wieviel Wasser kommt eigentlich durchschnittlich so in eine Wakü?
> Ich habe einen 3x140er Radi, gekühlt werden CPU und GPU, AGB fasst  250ml. Sollten doch maximal 2-3 Liter sein, oder?




Ich schätze den Inhalt auf ca 0,75 - 1 Liter.
Wenn ich schon nur mit 1,6 Liter auskomme und ich kühle HDDs, Cpu, Graka und MB @ Fusion Block mein Radi ist ein Mora2Pro und mein AGB Fast auch 250 Ml.


----------



## Skaos (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ ich schätze bissel mehr als 1l wird wohl zusammenkommen.. vl 1,2l bis 1,5l.. mach zur Sicherheit 2l fertig, etwas rumkleckern gehört schließlich dazu  und etwas nachkippen kann man auch immer mal noch.. aber mehr als 2l brauchst du denk ich nicht  .. ich hoff ich verschätze mich nicht zu sehr, aber mein System hat auch nich soo viel geschluckt wie ich nur den 360er Radi zum kühlen nutzte.


----------



## Klartext (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

240er + 360er Slim Radi, CPU, 2x GPU, AGB 150ml =>knapp 900ml waren es, wenn ich mich recht errinere^^

Und soo gruselig finde ich das Orange in dem Schlauch nicht, aber könnte etwas kräftiger sein, hast du schon recht. Bei mir sieht man es nur im AGB


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man es nur im AGB sieht, kann man den Effekt ja mit einer farbigen LED am AGB verstärken.


----------



## Klartext (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre auch eine Idee 

Aber vielleicht kommen die Schläuche dann auch Orangener rüber, weil die wirken manchmal ziemlich gelb >.>


----------



## nyso (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Schläuche werden eh die schwarzen 16/11er Primochill, das Wasser wird nur im AGB und bei den Plexideckeln der Kühler zu sehen sein. Und da brauch ich ein recht kräftiges orange. Das Wasser im AGB wird eh noch beleuchtet, der Verschlussstopfen mit LED-Fassung für oben ist mit im Warenkorb^^ Und der CPU-Kühler bietet glaub ich auch die Möglichkeit, das Wasser zu beleuchten. Hab sowas irgendwo gelesen, aber nichts derartiges am Kühler gesehen.


----------



## Scheolin (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

hab schon überall gesucht aber ich finds einfach nicht:

wo ist die Druck- und wo die Saugseite von der Aquastream XT?

Gruß Scheolin


----------



## GoZoU (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Druckseite ist oben, die Saugseite ergibt sich damit.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Scheolin (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool,
danke

das Forum ist echt geil...man stellt eine Frage und 5 Min später hat man die Antwort

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls du es nochmal wissen willst: Einfach nach dem Datenblatt der Urahnin, einer Eheim 1046 googeln.


----------



## xEbo (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Falls du es nochmal wissen willst: Einfach nach dem Datenblatt der Urahnin, einer Eheim 1046 googeln.



Oder das Handbuch der XT zur Rate ziehen . Afaik ist das auch bei aq gehostet.


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, ist es 

Lasst mich mal locker in die Runde fragen (mir ist grad brutal langweilig...), was Ihr glaubt in welche Richtung sich die PC-WaKü entwickeln wird.

Wird es weiterhin immer größere Radis für immer größere Lüfter geben, oder schaffen es die Hersteller die Struktur so zu verbessern, dass Leistungssteigerungen auch ohne größere Dimensionen erreicht werden können?

Wenn ich mir meinen Mo-Ra 2 Pro ansehe, denke ich immer nur: Wow - brutales Teil!

Und wenn ich dann daran denke, was in den Startlöchern der Entwickler steht, frage ich mich, wo die Dinger dann überhaupt noch aufgestellt oder montiert werden können.

Was denkt Ihr?

Wie sieht der WaKü-Markt in 5 Jahren aus?


----------



## Madz (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Trend geht meiner Meinung eindeutig zu größeren, langsameren und eben in der Anzahl verringerten Lüftern.

Gut vorstellbar, dass wir in Zukunft nur noch zwei 220er Lüftr auf 500 u/min oder darunter nutzen.


----------



## Klutten (29. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht immer größer und besser - wie auch bei den Super-Sportwagen, aber die Masse kauft eben den 240/360/420er Radiator, der auch im Gehäuse verbaut werden kann. Von daher denke ich, dass sich bei den Wasserkühlungen nichts grundlegend verändern wird. Leistungstechnisch liegt man aktuell eh auf einem wahnsinnig hohen Niveau, welches Reserven für die nächsten Jahre bringt. Es wird in diesem Sinne auch in den nächsten Jahren nur eine Preisfrage sein, aber die Schere zwischen gut/günstig bis zu sehr gut/sehr teuer wird zunehmend kleiner werden - was die Wasserkühlung für manchen Neuling interessant macht.


----------



## Marquis (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Akzeptanz steigt. Zwar ist Wakü jetzt schon kein Nischenprodukt mehr, aber die meisten PC-Händler bieten keine Wakü-Komponenten an.

Vielleicht gibts bald auch Media Markt PCs mit Wakü: "Mit gigantischem 80er Radiator"


----------



## Skaos (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Mainstream wie MM kann ichs mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, da die Technik zunehmend auf verringerte Leistungsaufnahme ausgelegt wird, somit wird man auch in Zukunft mit guten Luftkühlern, die Entwicklung dort stagniert ja auch nicht, einen PC schnell leise bekommen, oder ihn schon so zusammengebaut kaufen können.. Da ist die Wakü für den Komplett-PC-Käufer nicht wirklich geeignet weil die meisten Vorteile keine Rolle spielen dürften.. Dazu noch die Angst vor Lecks die bei den vielen Unwissenden und auch bei manchen Wissenden definitiv noch vorhanden is und auch noch abschreckt.. Das Einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann sind komplett Sets, aber auch diese werden nicht viele Abnehmer im Mainstream-Markt finden denk ich.
Die Entwicklung wird wohl noch eine Weile so weitergehen wie bisher, dass alles noch größer werden muss bei Raids und Lüftern, aber auch da erreicht man recht schnell das Maximum, ich möchte glaub gar nich wissen wie ein eventueller Mora 4 oder 5 mal aussehen könnte, wenn der 3er schon so brutal werden soll.. Wer soll sich sowas noch hinstellen.. Ich denke das man dann gucken muss wie man die vorhanden/gängigen Größen in der Kühlung weiter optimiert.. Aber was für eine Leistungssteigerung in der Kühlung überhaupt gebraucht wird is die Frage.. wie gesagt die Hardware wird derzeit immer effizienter, bis auf die highend Grakas vl, aber auch da sieht man zu, dass es im Rahmen bleibt, auch wenn man nVidia heißt sollte man das nach der letzten Karte vl begriffen haben und das haben sie sicher auch. Kurzum in den nächsten Jahren wirds wohl noch viel Neues geben und danach gehts dann hoffentlich vermehrt ans Optimieren womit wir nochmal ein Leistungsplus erreichen können. Die Entwicklung bei den Pumpen hingegen könnte noch interessanter werden, da ja hier nach wie vor die Entscheidung zw. Leistung und kompakter Bauweise mit rel. starken Vibrationen und etwas weniger Leistung, weniger Vibration aber eben auch eine in engen Cases ungünstige Größe steht.. zumindest was die gängigsten Modelle angeht.. 
Bin aber auch echt gespannt wo die Reise hingeht und was uns so für Überraschungen erwarten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Lasst mich mal locker in die Runde fragen (mir ist grad brutal langweilig...), was Ihr glaubt in welche Richtung sich die PC-WaKü entwickeln wird.
> 
> Wird es weiterhin immer größere Radis für immer größere Lüfter geben, oder schaffen es die Hersteller die Struktur so zu verbessern, dass Leistungssteigerungen auch ohne größere Dimensionen erreicht werden können?



Physik kann man nicht überlisten. Die größten Fortschritte in der Radiatorleistung pro Lüfterfläche wurden in den letzten Jahren durch Anpassung der Lamellendichte an die Lüfterstärken und durch eine Steigerung der Dicke erlangt. Ersteres kann man nur einmal machen, letzteres ist auch ziemlich am Ende des Potentials.
Ich denke nicht, dass wir da so schnell was neues sehen. Radiatoren werden seit über 100 Jahren gebaut und seit 50 Jahren hat sich das Prinzip kaum verändert - da wird jetzt nicht plötzlich eine Leistungsexplosion kommen.

Umgekehrt ist aber auch Verlustleistung von CPUs seit 4 Jahren nur noch wenig gestiegen, weil der Verbraucher den hohen Stromverbrauch und insbesondere die hohe Lautstärke nicht akzeptiert (und Luftkühler sind einfach am Platzlimit angelangt). Auch wird höhere Leistung kaum noch benötigt (siehe Atom). Zukünftige Waküs werden also nur noch zur Bewältigung der Grafikkarten wachsen müssen. Die sind aber nur im Spielebetrieb so heiß, wo viele Leute ein höhere Lautstärke akzeptieren. Der Trend sollte also erstmal zu einer großflächigen Verbreitung von Oberklasse-Lüfterteuerungen gehen. (und vielleicht haben ja auch die Grakahersteller in einer fernen Utopie ein Einsehen... . Oder die Käufer denken um. Aber an letzteres glaube ich irgendwie nicht  )



> frage ich mich, wo die Dinger dann überhaupt noch aufgestellt oder montiert werden können.



Produkte, die diese Frage nicht beantworten können (und das wird wirklich schwierig), werden sich nicht auf breiter Front durchsetzen und somit das obere Ende des möglichen markieren.


----------



## wuffi (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe meine grafikkarte (geforce8800gts) unter wasser gesetzt. Jetzt startet das systhem nicht mehr, sondern schaltet sich nach 1sek aus und danach wieder selbstständig ein und das wiederholt sich immer wieder.
mfg wuffi


----------



## Elzoco (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Wasserkühler daraufgebaut, oder die Karte nass gemacht?


----------



## wuffi (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

traufgebaut


----------



## Elzoco (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bau den Originalkühler nochmal drauf, wenn das nicht klappt siehe hier.


----------



## Nucleus (30. April 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde erstmal versuchen die Schrauben des GPU-Kühlers ein wenig zu lockern


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leuts

da wir ja  im extreme forum sind 

bau ich jetzt auch wakü extrem um ^^


krieg demnächst nen mora core2 und nen slim 360er radi

nun meine idee:

mora an die (von vorne gesehen) rechte seitenwand und triple aufs dach  

mora wird entweder von (noch zu kaufenden lüffis) oder von zimmervent  befeuert ^^ (also schwenkend damit er auch mich kühlt - sommer kommt ja ^^)
und triple würde durch im deckel sitzende, ausblasende lüffis befeuert

nun die frage durch welchen radi soll das wasser zuerst durch, 
bzw lohnt sich der 360er am dach (außer für optik^^)?

zu kühlende komponenten :

gtx 470 (dann auch OC)
8800gtx als physx
(und evtl. mal NB und MB mosfet)

cpu ist und bleibt in einem gesonderten kreislauf --> Corsair h50 (reicht mehr als aus)


----------



## Xandrus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde CPU einfach noch mitnehmen... Sieht optisch dann schöner aus und hat mehr Leistung als das Corsair Ding...
Wenn du das Corsair teil verkaufst ist das dann auch +-0...
Der 360er Radi lohnt sich nicht wirklich und die Reihenfolge ist egal, da das Wasser überall gleich warm ist!
Optisch ist so ein externer Radi auf dem Dach eher


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Thermi ablehne und vom Kauf abrate, würde ich die CPU mit in den Kreislauf nehmen und auf den Triple verzichten.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

madz madz madz ^^


die 470er ist doch schon da ^^

über sinn und unsinn eines h50 lässt sich streiten 


ich werde mir mal anschauen was für schöne am2/3 kühler im angebot sind und dann schaumer mal weiter 

also wenn hier jemand einen heatkiller mit klutten´scher carbon halterung für am2 sockel hat lasst es mich wissen ^^


ok also der 360er ist dann für ersatz- und testzwecke in meinem fundus gut aufgehoben


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Halterung für AM2 existiert nur auf meinem CAD-Rechner und wartet erst auf ein erstes Opfer, da kannst du lange suchen.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deswegen such und such ich - find aber nix xD

wie wird man denn zu deinem opfer ? ^^


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir können ja mal einen bauen, wenn ich in einer Woche wieder zu Hause bin. Material sollte noch da sein.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das wäre superb - kann man sich da irgendwo anmelden ^^

was bräuchte man dann dafür ?

einen orig. am2 heatkiller - ( oder ist der eigentliche kühler bei allen ident. und nur die montageplatte anders ? )- wo man dann die platte wechselt auf carbon ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> oder ist der eigentliche kühler bei allen ident. und nur die montageplatte anders ?


So ist es.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

thx


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Kurze Frage: kennt jemand 'ne deutsche Bezugsquelle für Danger-Den-Schläuche?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DD hat afaik bei Feser gekauft...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kurze Frage: kennt jemand 'ne deutsche Bezugsquelle für Danger-Den-Schläuche?
> 
> ...



AC Shop. 
Da hab ich meine Schwarzen her.
Das sind die TFC Schläuche, wie von  Oldstyle schon gesagt hat DD einfach seinen Namen mit drauf Gedruckt. 
Auf den Schläuchen steht DD-TFC drauf.

Ich hoffe da es mir nicht so wie dir geht wenn ich auf Tygon 16/10 Schlauch und Bit Spower 11 mm Anschlüsse umsteige.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei schwarzen Schläuchen ist es besser keine mit UV Effekt zu nehmen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, die sind schön UV Blau bei Tageslicht.


----------



## Speed-E (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute.

Ich plane gerade mal wieder etwas an meiner WaKü zu basteln, dazu wollte ich mal wissen wie die Verarbeitungsqualität vom Phobya Extreme Nova 1080 ist?

Vielleicht hat jemand auch schon nähere infos über den Mo-Ra 3?



MfG Speed-E


----------



## Nucleus (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er wird ziemlich cool (man beachte den Wortwitz), und dürfte bald vorgestellt werden


----------



## Speed-E (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Er wird ziemlich cool (man beachte den Wortwitz), und dürfte bald vorgestellt werden


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich hoffe der pendelt sich preislich nicht viel höher als der MoRa 2 Pro ein.


----------



## Monsterclock (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mo-Ra 3 soll diesen Donnerstag vorgestellt werden. *gespanntsein*

Quelle: http://www.watercool.de/_forum/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=4051http://www.watercool.de/forum/?threadid=4059


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Monsterclock abwarten...


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soll das heißen du glaubst nicht, dass sie ihn an dem Datum vorstellen, oder wie kann ich das interpretieren?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja so hätte man es auch sagen können. WC ist nicht für termingenaue Arbeit bekannt, sondern für saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nadann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Meph (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand ob es einen (Fullcover) Wakü-Grafikkartenkühler gibt, der auf die  5770  hier passt ?

z.B. der EK Water blocks  hier?
[bei der Liste stand er nich dabei, aber das hat nich immer viel zu sagen  )
(btw - satanische Seitenzahl hier^^)

-e-
oder eben ne andere gute Grafikkarte, die auch ohne Wasser gut leise ist (der Kühler kommt irgendwann nach, sollte also auch nen Fullcover-Wasserkühler zu kaufern geben)


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand die Alphacool Heatmaster?
Ich kann das Programm nur mit angeschlossenem USB-Kabel starten, glaube nicht, dass das so Richtig ist :/


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Meph: vor eben dem Problem stand ich auch gerade.
Der Kühler wird auf die Karte wohl nicht passen - die müsste rev. 3 sein und Full--Cover-Kühler gibt's - bisher - nur für Rev 1 und Rev2.
Frage: muss es Alternate sein oder ginge auch Hoh.de?

Wenn ich alles, was ich in verschiedenen Foren erfahren habe, zusammen fasse, müssten diese Kombinationen gehen:


diese Karte mit dem Kühler
jene Karte mit diesem Kühler

Ich hab' auch schon mal bei AT angefragt; in der Antwort wurde auch nur auf die EK-Liste verwiesen.

Ich hab' mir jetzt 'ne HIS bestellt; da sollte der EK-Kühler passen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@hydro:
Was soll daran nicht richtig sein? Anders ist keine Kommunikation mit dem Heatmaster möglich, also braucht man auch das Programm nicht starten zu können.


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der Gedanke kam mir auch schon, aber irgendwie is das nich so dolle, wenn man keinerlei Kontrolle über die Steuerung hat - muss ich mich wohl erst daran Gewöhnen, oder ein dünnes Kurzes USB Kabel kaufen


----------



## ATB (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Zwischenfrage. Können die Produktionsöle eines Radis Kunstoffe angreifen?


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja eigentlich Sinn des Heatmaster. Programmieren, Kabel entfernen und glücklich sein. Mehr Kontakt benötigt man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und noch zwei Fragen - kamen auf, die grüne LED blinkt dauerhaft, normal? Hab gelesen man kann die Temps der Platine auslesen, wo?


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh, wie war das nochmal? Der interne Temperatursensor ist glaube ich nur für die Absicherung der Hardware da, falls viele Lüfter und auch eine Pumpe verbaut sind. Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob man den auslesen konnte. Ganz sicher stand es aber in der Bedienungsanleitung!


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs gefunden, den Sensor kann man normal über den Monitor auslesen - nennt sich sogar Internal >_<

Das Blinken scheint wohl auch normal zu sein.


----------



## Meph (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Zwischenfrage. Können die Produktionsöle eines Radis Kunstoffe angreifen?



Das hängt sicherlich vom Kunststoff und den Ölen ab...
... warum?


Danke, Schienenbruch...
für die Rev.3 wirds sicherlich ja auch irgendwann nen Wasserkühler geben, oder?
Die Karte sollte ein halbes Jahr ungekühlt im Einsatz sein... da würd so ein kleiner Lüfter wohl Lärm produziern :/
Alternate ist sinnvoll, weil ich dort noch was für meine Eltern bestellen soll (einen HD-Receiver mit Aufnahmefunktion - wird wohl ein Xoro HRS 8500 sein)

Da wärs unnötig einen anderen Shop zu nutzen...
... aber heut Abend bestell ich einfach und hoffe^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Produktpreview --> MO-RA3 360 - Serie - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool


----------



## Monsterclock (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr nice, ichbin mal auf den 9*140 gespannt, das wird ein Monster. (Aber evtl ein wenig übertrieben  )


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 *Haben will* Nur der Geldbeutel und das ich schon einen Mora 2 Pro habe, steht im Weg.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da bin ich besser dran: bei mir ist's nur der Geldbeutel: der Mora 2 Pro wird mit meinem jetzigen Spiel-PC zum Office-PC umgestrickt.
Nur das Aquaero mit Display wird durch eines ohne ersetzt.

Motto: "Ruhe bitte!"

Im Klartext: ich baue demnächst sowieso einen neuen Rechner auf: AM3, T1090, 5770 (evtl. CF), BeQuiet DarkPower 750W, Wakü, AE mit Display usw. usw. usw.....

Da kommt mir der Mora 3 gerade recht!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha is die Mora-Katze also endlich ausm Sack 
Die Montage von zwei Lüfterblenden macht zwar in meinen Augen nicht viel Sinn.. wann hat die Sandwich-Bauweise schonmal merklich mehr Leistung gebracht?! Aber ansonsten schauts ganz gut aus denk ich, bin mal gespannt was das preislich wirklich wird.. 

@Schienenbruch: guck dir beim NT, wenns ein neues werden soll, mal die Strider Serie von Silverstone an


----------



## drunkendj (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sandwich mit Lüftern auf beiden Seiten eines Radis macht schon sinn(Push Pull natürlich). Nur Sandwich mit 2 Radis macht wenig sinn. Mfg


----------



## b0s (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Leistung beim Lüfter-Radi-Lüfter-Sandwich steigt erwiesenermaßen an, allerdings ist die Frage ob es einem die größere Geräuschkulisse wert ist...


----------



## Skaos (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben das mein ich, so groß ist der Unterschied eben auch nich, als dass er die Geräuschkulisse aufwiegen könnte, die ist zwar bei <500U/min minimal, aber es stehen ja dann auch noch Dinge wie Anschaffungskosten für die Lüfter etc. im Raum.. und dann rechnets sichs mit der Leistung gleich gar nich mehr.. aber auch hier wirds sicher trotzdem verrückte geben


----------



## ATB (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Meph schrieb:


> Das hängt sicherlich vom Kunststoff und den Ölen ab...
> ... warum?



Kunstoff Acetal und Plexiglas. Habe einen Schmierigen Film auf der AGB-Scheibe. Kühlmdedium enmineralisiertes Wasser und G48


----------



## Meph (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Kunstoff Acetal und Plexiglas. Habe einen Schmierigen Film auf der AGB-Scheibe. Kühlmdedium enmineralisiertes Wasser und G48




Plexiglas ist gegen Öl beständig, zu Acetal finde ich auf die Schnelle nix...
...Warum nich nochmal alles abbauen und die Teile durchspülen?
Ist wohl sicherer, sonst könnte ein Kühler verstopfen.


----------



## ATB (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dank dir soweit.
Ich hab nen Anfängerfehler gemacht und den Radi nicht gespült. Natürlich werde ich das Spülen nachholen. Mir geht es nur darum, ob schneller Handlungsbedarf wegen Öl und Kunststoff besteht. Nicht, dass sich mein AGB durch Chemie zerlegt.


----------



## Dashquide (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dashquide schrieb:


> also .. hab das wasser getauscht.. und vorher mit dest. wasser gespült...
> kam auch was raus an dreckk .. tja aber es ist immer noch schaum vorhanden...
> 
> ich hab auch das tube randvoll gemacht.. tja.. was nu es ist halb voll(nur noch)
> wegen der luft im radi...



also er sich erinnert wird wissen worum es geht 

gut mittlerweile ist´s ne zeit lang  her , ich bin auf den nenner gekommen das das wasser der übeltäter ist (wegen dem schaum)

so deshalb hab ich mich entschieden das wasser zu tauschen 

und für mein aqutube ein power rohr zu kaufen 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/7ded297ce10391b510641a801e2c8ad8

ich hoffe das der schaum weg geht.

aso ja kennt jemand ein wasserzusatz der nicht flockt oder haftet?

mfg dashquide


----------



## Nucleus (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

H2O Dest. + G48 im Verhältnis 20:1


----------



## Dashquide (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> H2O Dest. + G48 im Verhältnis 20:1



macht das zeug nicht die schläuche blind?


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

noch nix von gemerkt, was ist eigentlich wenn das Verältnis nicht stimmt - meinetwegen 10:1?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10:1 was?


----------



## netheral (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub das bezog sich aufs G48.

Von IP-Protect habe ich das Gleiche gehört - besonders im Bezug auf Tygon. Naja, bei meinen passiert nichts. Die sehen so aus, als stände die Flüssigkeit in der Luft, man sieht nix vom Schlauch selber, da alles, was innen ist, so klar nach außen durchscheint.

Weiss jemand, ob es einen Shop gibt, der "Steigrohre" anbietet? Halt einfach kleine Plexirohre, die man innerhalb des AGBs verschrauben kann, um dafür zu sorgen, dass ein oben angebrachter Einlass mit dem Steigrohr direkt ins Wasser geführt wird.

Oder gibts sowas nur Selfmade mit Plexirohr + Gewindeschneider?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10:1 = G48 : Wasser oder Wasser : G48. Das meinte ich.


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 mein ich.
Wärmekapzität sind und es wird vermutlich zähflüssiger, aber was resultierte daraus?


----------



## Dashquide (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok ,, sollte ich das gemisch mit dem Gfourtyaight machen , könnte ich dan im winter den radi vors fenster stellen?

das müssten ja ziemich gute temps werden 

wir haben ca -17°c im winter .

könnte gut ein chiller ersetzen 

währe die warscheinlichkeit von kondenswasser gegeben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> währe die warscheinlichkeit von kondenswasser gegeben?


ja wäre es.


----------



## Madz (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Temperaturen müsste man sehr viel Frostschutz und eine penible Isolierung der Schläuche einsetzen.


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey leute kann mir mal bitte einer sagen was ich in meine Wakü einfüllen soll


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


destiliertes Wasser, gründlich Spülen, Wasser 'raus
destilliertes Wasser (neu, Wasser wechseln) mit Korrosionsschutz

Beim Korrosionsschutz scheiden sich die Geister: manche schwören auf G48 aus dem Autozubehör - meines Wissen gibt es damit keine Probleme.
Andere - wie ich - bevorzugen es, speziell für PC-Wasserkühlungen gedachte Produkte zu nehmen, bsp. Inno-Protect.
Diese aber besser als Konzentrat kaufen - D-Wasser gibt's für unter 2€/5Liter - und nicht als Fertigmischung: Fertigmischung ist 'ein wenig' überteuert.

Wieder andere verwenden nur D-Wasser.
Das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn sowieso alle paar Tage/Wochen wegen Umbau das Wasser gewechselt wird.
Mancher hat allerdings seit Jahren nur D-Wasser drin und keine Probleme.
Allerdings: auf Korrosionsschutz sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht verzichtet werden, da sich meist unterschiedliche Metalle (Kupfer, Nickel) im Kreislauf, die dann zu Korrosion neigen können.

Einige Hinweise/Anmerkungen: 

D-Wasser ohne Zusätze beinhaltet immer die Gefahr, dass sich Ablagerungen durch Biobefall bilden, die wiederum Kühler verstopfen und auch unansehnlich sind
Manche Zusätze aus dem Autozubehörhandel können Kunststoffteile angreifen - G48 ist da wohl am besten geeignet.
G48 ergibt eine bestimmte Färbung (rosa?) im Wasser, andere Zusätze (InnoProtect) sind klarer
Wenn möglich, keine unterschiedlichen Chemikalien mischen: bsp. kann Farbstoff mit einem Korrosionsschutz reagieren und unter Umständen Ausflocken - diese Flocken führen wieder zu Verstopfungen
Ähnliches gilt auch für Farbstoff von einem Hersteller und Korrosionsschutz von 'nem Anderen: kann zu Unverträglichkeiten führen

Ich verwende - zur Zeit - D-Wasser (€/Liter im Baumarkt) mit Feser-Farbe und Feser-Korrosionsschutz.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alos nehme ich d wasser mit innoprotect

kann ich denn auch kühlflüssigkeit die in autos kommt benutzen oder frostschutzmittel


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, G48 z.B. geht auch, verwende ich selbst.


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

g48= Kühlflüssigkeit oder?
un was is mit frostschutzmittel


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein bisschen selber googlen tut nicht weh 

G48 ist Kühlerfrostschutz.
G48 mit destilliertem Wasser im Verhältnis 1:20 kann in der PC-WaKü benutzt werden


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris_ nutz mal die Suchfunktion oder Google zum G48.


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also nehme ich jetzt frostschutzmittel (das blaue fürs auto) und wasser


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd' aber nicht einfnach irgendein Frostschutzmittel nehmen - nicht umsonst wird immer von G48 gesprochen.
Es gibt einige - G30, G35, G38 und so weiter - und nicht alle vertragen sich mit den Kunststoffteilen im PC.
Wenn bei einem falschen Mittel nur die Schläuche trüber werden, hast Du Glück gehabt....

Insoweit: entweder ein extra entwickeltes Produkt wie InnoProtect oder eben G48 oder reines D-Wasser.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris_

Wieso spammst Du jetzt den Bilderthread mit Fragen voll, die Dir hier schon beantwortet wurden?


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das mit dem verhältniss wure doch garnicht beantwortet


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris_ schrieb:


> das mit dem verhältniss wure doch garnicht beantwortet



Doch... 



Nucleus schrieb:


> G48 mit destilliertem Wasser im Verhältnis 1:20 kann in der PC-WaKü benutzt werden


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh!
sorry


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst wenn, solche Fragen bitte immer hier stellen... im Bilderthread bekommst Du von den Mods sonst auch mal eine auf die Mütze


----------



## Klutten (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, darum habe ich den Müll auch gleich wieder ins Jenseits befördert ...beim nächsten Mal gibts dann auf die Finger.


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok
wieviel geht denn so in ne wakü rein


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wieviel geht denn so in ne wakü rein


Soviel bis sie voll ist. Misch einfach 2 Liter an und fertig.


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muss ich beim befüllen auf irgendwas achten??


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht kleckern


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muss die pumpe bei füllen laufen??


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast dich kein Stück vorher informiert! Lies dir die FAQ/Guide durch und nutze die Boardsuche dazu.


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh ne immer dieses suchen


----------



## GoZoU (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer diese unselbstständigen Fragesteller. Bitte informiere dich in den FAQs und stell dann die Fragen, die nicht geklärt wurden.

Alternativ erstellst du einen eigenen Thread für deine Probleme und unterlässt bitte das Spammen - als was anderes kann man das schon nicht mehr bezeichnen - in diesem Thread.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nucleus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Pumpe sollte laufen, aber sonst nichts anderes im PC!

D.h. Du musst das Netzteil überbrücken.

Machst Du das nicht, läuft Deine Hardware mit und erhitzt sich und brät Dir schnell durch, weil im unbefüllten Kreislauf noch Luft vorhanden ist, die die Wärme kaum abführen kann.


----------



## ATB (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris_ schrieb:


> oh ne immer dieses suchen



Wakü-Guide


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich kann aber doch auch einfach alles abstecken und das mit nem normalen kabel überbrücken


----------



## ATB (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achte aber darauf, dass du nicht die falschen Kabel kurzschließt. Du musst das grüne mit einem schwarzen Massekabel verbinden.


----------



## Chris_ (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab das schonmal gemacht


----------



## ATB (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist ja gut. Ich will nur nicht, dass du dir dein NT grillst. Da sag ich es lieber nochmal.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lass ja aus Faulheit immer direkt den PC mit laufen. Etwas Wärmekapazität hat das ganze Kupfer schließlich auch ohne vorbei strömendes Wasser.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur ist es nicht ratsam gerade für Wakü-Neulinge.

Ich hab hier so altes Scaner NT mit 12 Volt ich starte meine Pumpe immer damit, beim Befüllen.



Chris_ schrieb:


> muss die pumpe bei füllen laufen??



Trocken sollte die Pumpe nicht laufen (geht sonst kaputt), sobald du Wasser an der Pumpe hat kannst du starten.
Nun kann man Nach kippen bis sich der AGB Füllt und nicht mer leer wird, bedenke wenn du nich hinter herkommst mit dem Nachkippen das du die Pumpe wieder abschalltest. (sonst siehe oben)

PS: Warum maullst du denn über das Suchen der Wakü FAQ befindet sich gleich unter dem Wakübildertherad. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Lesen auch wenns viel Text ist, danach bist du einiges Schlauer und brauchst nicht solche Fragen stellen.


----------



## Meph (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den Text hat man innerhalb von kurzer Zeit intus... 
wenn man sich dann nur ein Viertel des Textes durchliest, weiß man das Gröbste und kann anfangen (solange man klaren Verstand hat)

Das, was für Posts und Spam draufgegangen ist, wär ausreichend gewesen um die Grundlagen zu kennen^^



Ich verwende in meiner WaKü nur destilliertes Wasser (+ ein wenig Uranin) - wann sollte ich das wechseln?
Natürlich werden sich die Geister scheiden, aber in meinem Fall lieber zu oft wechseln, da es extrem einfach ist (5L Kanister mit Pumpe drin und den Schlauch aus dem PC wieder reingelegt).


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uranin?
Hat das was mit Uran zu tun?
Leuchtet dann der Rechner im Dunkeln?


----------



## b0s (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit leuchten hat es schon was zu tun, mit Uran nicht 
Wikipedia sagt dazu:


> Fluorescein ist ein fluoreszierender Farbstoff aus der Gruppe der Xanthenfarbstoffe.
> [...]
> Das wasserlösliche Natriumsalz des Fluoresceins trägt den Namen Uranin (gleiche C.I.-Nummer 45350) und ist ein vielfältig verwendeter gelber, unter UV- und Tageslicht grün fluoreszierender Farbstoff.
> 
> *Uranin* besitzt in wässriger Lösung ein enormes Färbevermögen (in einer gefüllten weißen Badewanne führt bereits eine Uraninkonzentration von 0,1 mg/l zu einer sichtbaren Verfärbung).


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*Uranin*

AH-ha.
Und welche Farbe gibbet dat dann?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Scheolin (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

richtiges Uranin leuchtet Grün...

es gibt andere Fluorezierende Substanzen die andersfarbig leuchten...aber ob die so Gut für ne WaKü sind?(rot:Braune Hünereierschalen in konz. Salzsäure gelöst...)

im Luxx gibts n Thread dazu wie man sich das selbst herstellen kann...

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, werd' ich mal 'Reinsehen.


----------



## Skaos (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, hat einer ne Ahnung ob man mit dem miniNG die Laing auch per Software regeln kann, oder geht das nur durch die Potis die auf der Platine sitzen?? Ich würde dann einfach den 3Pol-Stecker so umsetzen, dass auch das Tachosignal mit ans NG geschickt wird. Basteln muss ich eh da der 4Pol Stecker von der Laing auf 3Pol adaptiert werden muss.. Wenn also jemand ne Idee hat oder das gleiche Setup nutzt bitte Bescheid geben, Danköö


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne den großen Bruder kann man den miniNG nicht per Software ansteuern.


----------



## Skaos (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich hab die Version mit dem Balancer, falls du das meinst  .. die Frage is halt ob ich die Laing auch per PWM Steuern kann, da so wie ich die Beschreibung verstehe die Software nur bei der PWM Regelung greift.. aber die Pumpe ja afaik analog angesteuert werden muss, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing darf man definitiv nicht über PWM steuern.
Allerdings kannst du sie ja auch gleich an den großen T-Ban hängen wenn du denn einen hast.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,
was würdet ihr unter einen mora2 setzen, damit das case net umkippt ? 

^^


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die absurde Idee begraben Case und Mora zu verbinden sondern stattdessen letzteren einzeln aufstellen  .


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder den Mo-ra so tief setzen das er auf dem Boden steht. Obwohl ich eher zu Olstyle Tipp raten würde.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nenene der kommt ans case - kein bock auf schnellkupplungen ^^
(es sei denn mir schenkt einer welche für 13/10er schläuche xD)

dachte nur, dass es da viell. im lauf der zeit ein paar konstruktionen gab 


EDIT:
der würde sowieso nur ganz knapp übern boden hängen (~2,5cm) aber bei meiner einschätzung wird das case dann beim befüllten mora etwas instabil ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst doch keine Schnellkupplungen nur weil du den Mo-Ra nicht am Case befestigt.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber transportmäßig ist´s dann bescheiden ...

ich werd mir was einfallen lassen
und dann mal n bild posten


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und ein Gehäuse voller Wasserkühler inkl. gefülltem Mora hebst du so einfach mal hoch und trägst es durch die Gegend? 
Respekt!


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^wenn du wüsstest was ich alles rumtrag ^^

wenns fertig is wiege ich den pc mal ^^


----------



## Skaos (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Laing darf man definitiv nicht über PWM steuern.
> Allerdings kannst du sie ja auch gleich an den großen T-Ban hängen wenn du denn einen hast.



Besten Dank dann wirds wohl die etwas unkomfortablere Variante über die Potis werden müssen..


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi!

@Master: soo teuer ist eine Schnellkupplung auch wieder nicht: diese hier kostet nur 12€ je Set - und die hier sind für unter 10€/Set zu haben.

Olstyle: was ist denn dabei, sich so ein Gehäuse unter den Arm zu klemmen?
Solange man das gut greifen kann, ist das auch nicht schlimmer, wie unter jedem Arm 'n Sechserträger Mineralwasser.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Speed-E (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> @Master: soo teuer ist eine Schnellkupplung auch wieder nicht: diese hier kostet nur 12€ je Set - und die hier sind für unter 10€/Set zu haben.
> 
> ...



Nun mein Gehäuse wiegt eher soviel wie 2 Kisten Bier, die klemme ich mir nicht mal so eben unter den Arm. Aber ich lege bei beiden Dingen wert auf gute Kühlung.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mein Case mit meinem Mo-Ra auch nicht schleppen wollen.
Mein Mo-Ra ist auch am Seitenteil befestigt und kann danke Koolance VL3-Kupplungen locker vom restlichen Kreislauf getrennt werden.
Das Seitenteil samt Mo-Ra trage ich nämlich immer extra... sonst ist es einfach sackschwer


----------



## Chris_ (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich eigendlich lebensmittelfarbe oder tinte ins wasser tun umd es zu färben??


----------



## Domowoi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde Lebensmittelfarbe nehmen. Tinte vermutlich auch aber ich würd es eher mal mit Lebensmittelfarbe versuchen, das ist auch bei vielen in Gebrauch und vermutlich für diesen Zweck besser.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wussita Lebensmittelfarbe wird recht häufig erfolgreich eingesetzt.


----------



## Darkside (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend,

kann mir einer sagen ob diese Anschlüsse: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 black (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62202

Auf einen HK Rev 3 passen?

Habe nämlich gerade bemerkt das die nicht auf einen Enzotec SWC passen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie groß ist der Durchmesser eines Anschlusses?


----------



## Scheolin (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte eigentlich schonmal jemand die Idee eine LKW Radiator für ne WaKü zu benutzen?

Ich hätte einen zur Verfügung wo man ca.25 120mm Lüffis dranhängen könnte....

Bringts das?
Kann man den mit einer Laing befeuern?
Und wie kann man den Schlauch von dem ca. 7cm Radianschluss auf G1/4 Zoll bringen?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Darkside (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Durchmesser eines Anschlusses?



Genau 23mm eben mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann passt es leider nicht. Der HK 3.0 hat 22mm Gewindeabstand. Beim EK HF sollte es passen.


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Scheolin,

Das kann man schon machen, einie Laing müsste damit gut klarkommen. Mit dem Anschluss musst du dir was ausdenken, wobei 7cm schon heftig sind .
Zwei weitere Probleme gibt es noch, zu einen ist der Radi sauber, ansonsten brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Filter und gut durchspülen. Zu anderen solltest die rausfinden ob das Alu oder Kupfer ist, bei Alu auf jeden Fall auf guten Korrosionsschutz achten.


----------



## Agr9550 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

fahrzeug kühler sind meist aus ALU,zumindest kenn ich das aus meinen berufswegen her so (schaff bei kawa bzw auf kawasaki und mir fallen nur alu kühler ein)

als tipp falls dein lkw kühler "leicht" zugroß sein sollte,such dir nen kawasaki kühler diese sind relativ groß und die waben extrem klein + sie haben nen fliegenschutz davor wo man gut 120/140 lüfter draufmontieren könnte

was auch geht sind go kartkühler oder von einem 50-125cc roller diese hätten auch anschlüße für 19mm schläuche (wenn dann richtig extrem )


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich würde einen Kühler von 'ner Klimaanlage nehmen - die sind meist aus Kupfer.

Diese 'Fensterklimaanlagen' sind recht handlich - und deren Kühler auch.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Chris_ (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man eigendlich i-was machen damit im agb ein strudel entsteht


----------



## Domowoi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt vermutlich auf den AGB an. Ich würd vieleicht den Wasserstand so anpassen das der Ausslass knapp unter Wasseroberfläche ist. Allerdings kommt so evtl. wieder Luft ins System.


----------



## Chris_ (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne!
ich bind da ja auch nicht der experte in sachen wakü ich hab die ja erst seit gestern
da müssen ma die wakü-gurus ran


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass es lieber sein mit dem Strudel.  Der Alphacool Cyclon erzeugt von Haus aus nen Strudel.


----------



## Chris_ (13. Mai 2010)

wie geil 
den muss ich mir holen wenn ich wieder geld hab

sorry wegen den ganzen fragen aber warum hat mein cpu die gleiche temperatur wir früher mit den luftkühler??


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Chris

Du musst uns schon sagen was fuer einen Luftkuehler du vorher hattest und welche Komponenten in deine Wakue stecken, also CPU-Wasserblock, Radi usw...


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris_ schrieb:


> sorry wegen den ganzen fragen aber warum hat mein cpu die gleiche temperatur wir früher mit den luftkühler??


Unteranderem weil ne Wasserkühlung keine Wunderkühlung ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eventuell hängt auch der Temperatursensor der CPU - bei mir hat ein Kern auch nie weniger als 41°.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Unteranderem weil ne Wasserkühlung keine  Wunderkühlung ist.


@King: nun sei doch nicht gleich so offen....


----------



## Chris_ (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es war der boxed kühler von intel 
es ist ein C2Q der gekühlt wird
Phobya Cpu Kühler
"          G-Changer 240 Radi
"          Pumpe
"          AGB


@Schienenbruch 
bei mir is das auch so!


----------



## hydro (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Unteranderem weil ne Wasserkühlung keine Wunderkühlung ist.



Das sollte doch Betriebsgeheimnis bleiben!

@Chris 
Zu viel WLP, falscher Anpressdruck?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Lass es lieber sein mit dem Strudel.  Der Alphacool Cyclon erzeugt von Haus aus nen Strudel.



Kommt auf die Steigrohr Ausrichtung an. Bei mir ist nur ne Bewegte Wasseroberfläche zusehen und auch so gewollt.



Chris_ schrieb:


> es war der boxed kühler von intel
> es ist ein C2Q der gekühlt wird
> Phobya Cpu Kühler
> "          G-Changer 240 Radi
> ...



Wie warm wird die CPU unter Lasst? 
Das mit den Sensoren hat mein E8600 auch der ist nie Kälter als 38°C.
Egal ob das Wasser 20 °C oder 30°C hat, solang dein PC Flüssig und stabil läuft würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und "chris"

es gibt eine edit - funktion


----------



## Chris_ (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich doch benutzt


----------



## Klutten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du nicht, aber ich habe deine Beiträge zusammengefügt.


----------



## Chris_ (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh sorry
danke


----------



## der blaue blitz (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs,
habt ihr von der Seite schon mal was bestellt und wisst wie sie ist oder 
kennt ihr die nicht?

Modvision - Ihr günstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkühlungen und Modding

Danke für die Meinungen


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nen Ableger von Aqautuning. Support nur über ne 0900 Nummer.


----------



## steinschock (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ein Alphacool Cyclon,
zumindest beim Großen langt meine XT Ultra nicht für ein Strudel.

Ohne Lanig kein Strudel, 
aber mit Pumpensteuerung sonst bekommt man Luft in den Kreislauf.


----------



## der blaue blitz (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay danke


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
habe mal ne Frage :

Sind meine Temps okay :
@ 1,31 V @ Idle 32°C und @ Load 38°C ?

Habe einen Heatkiller LC und einen Xtreme 1080 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Johnny: da müsstest Du uns schon etwas mehr sagen; vor allem, welche CPU, Takt und Spannung  Du hast.
Ggf. auch den Radi und die Lüfter drauf.
Sind da nun die CPU- oder die Wassertemperaturen gemeint?


Ansonsten liest sich das ganz gut.
Ich hab bei meinem Q9550er (Standardwerte) so um die 36° Wassertemperatur bei Volllast (Furmark & Prime) und etwa 31-32° im Idle.

Ich hab' aber auch 'nen Mora 2 dran.....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer sich mit solch popligen System an nem 1080er Radi mit aktiven Lüftern, noch sorgen um die Temps macht, kann schon nicht  sein.


----------



## Chris_ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey leute ich brauch mal ein wenig hilfe weil in meinem tagebuch keiner antwortet

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/94963-tagebuch-chris-s-pc-goes-green-white-wakue-eingebaut-15.html#post1815028


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wer sich mit solch popligen System an nem 1080er Radi mit aktiven Lüftern, noch sorgen um die Temps macht, kann schon nicht  sein.


nana!

Popelig - muss das sein?

Kann sich nicht jeder 'nen 4000€-PC in die Bude stellen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mal ne Frage :
> 
> Sind meine Temps okay :
> ...



Wie kalt ist denn bei dir im Zimmer?
Ich schaff mit meinem Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 3,8 Ghz bei 1,225 Volt locker 42°C bei 22°C Wassertemp. Ich hab den Heatkiller 3.0 LT drauf und auch nen Mora mit 9 Lüftern @ 500 upm.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Kann sich nicht jeder 'nen 4000€-PC in die Bude stellen.



Ich könnte es, aber ein 2000 € Rechner inkl. Wakü reicht auch.


----------



## darlen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Plane zurzeit einen neuen Pc.

Es kommt ein i7 950 Oc wird wohl sowas von 4-4.5ghz angestrebt
Graka wird eine Gtx480irgednwas...warte zzt noch auf eine bessere Version.

Was brauche ich für eine Radifläche? Also wenn möglich mehr als genug..nicht zu knapp bemessen.

Cages die ich bisher ins Auge gefasst habe:

Lianli a77fb
Lianli348B

Könnte mir mal jemand helfen was ich wo reinkriegen würde..?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also nen 480er/420er wirste schon brauchen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Bei einem 343 bekommst Du einen 1080er - keinen Mora, den Phobya - in die (rechte) Seitenwand oder den Deckel - gibt's in den USA sogar fertig zu kaufen...völlig überteuert.
Beim 77B wird's in der Breite schwierig - da müsstest Du den Eumel auf die Seitenwand setzen.
Ich würd' aber ganz klar zum Mora/1080er raten.

Das wäre die beste Lösung: eine 480 verbrät schon schön Leistung und der i7 im OC ist auch ein Hitzkopf.
Da kann ein 9*120-Radi nicht schaden - wenn Du noch Luft für's OC haben willst und nicht immer4 Gehörschutz aufsetzen möchtest.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## darlen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre dann wohl der hier?

Lian Li PC-343B Modular Black Aluminum Cube Case - Extreme Water Cooled Edition Products Model: PC-343B-WCE [PC-343B-WCE] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come

Aber ist doch im Deckel eingebaut?=o

Eigtl genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe...werd ich wohl ma versuchen nachzubauen. Was würdest du Lüftermässig noch reinmachen? Also 2Front 2heck oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

genau, der ist es.

Der Preis hört sich erstmal ganz gut an - schließlich kostet ja der Radi auch schon einiges.
Aber: es kommen ja noch Transport und Einfuhrabgaben dazu!

Selber bauen sollte nicht der Punkt sein.

Da fällt mir ein: Peebee verkauft sein 343 (Million-Dollar-PC Nr 7) im HWL-Forum - ich weiß aber aktuell nicht, ob's schon weg ist.
Wollte 250€ haben, glaub' ich.

Ich meine: ein Top-Gelegenheit, zumal auch ein oder zwei Radi und der AGB schon bei sind.

Kann ich nur zu raten - mir selbst fehlt derzeit das Geld und ich habe auch gerade ein Gehäuse für mein neues Projekt bekommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## drunkendj (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
hab mir eine gebrauchte poweradjust besorgt. Hab alles angeschlossen wie in der Anleitung und jetzt leuchtet die rote Led durchgehend. In der Bedinungsanleitung steht dazu nichts. Ich denk mal das dass Ding kaputt ist oder hab ich was nicht bedacht? Mfg


----------



## _j0e (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tag zusammen,

ich habe seit ich in besitz bin einen DangerDen schlauch bekommen.

jetz gehts allmählich aus :/

würde mir den gerne wieder holen für mein neues sys.

habe aber nur diesen shop gefunden: 3/8" UV White Danger Den Tubing - Danger Den

weiß da jemand mehr dazu?

gruß _j0e


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim A-C-Shop wirst Du fündig


----------



## Walt (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage: Was haltet ihr von Wasserkühlern für Festplatten? Ich finde halt, dass die eigentlich überflüssig sind. 
Seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Vorteil davon ist, dass sie die Festplatten dämmen. Und wenn man sie ohne kühler dämmt können sie zu warm werden. (muss aber nicht sein)


----------



## Skaos (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bereu die Anschaffung meines Silentstar Quads nicht wirklich, die Dämmen echt super und halten die Temps im für HDDs besten Rahmen zw. 30 und 40°C .. ich selbst finde wenn man schon sein System auf Silence ausrichtet ist es eine lohnende Anschaffung, aber es geht sicher auch ohne und bis die HDD das lauteste Element im System wird ist der Rest schon sehr sehr leise, die Entscheidung muss also letztlich dein Gehör treffen


----------



## _j0e (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Beim A-C-Shop wirst Du fündig



leider kein Dangerden :/

da wird mri wohl nichts übrig bleiben als den verschiffen zu lassen


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal nach TFC Tube - das ist DD


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

der Danger-Den wird meist als TFC-Schlauch geführt - aus markenrechtlichen Gründen.

Du kannst also den hier nehmen.

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: nucleus: Du warst schneller - dafür hab' ich den link dran......


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht nix... so ergänzt man sich eben


----------



## _j0e (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tut mir leid wenn ich dir das wieder abstreite aber DD ist da nicht da sind alle feser :/

wenn du mir den link schickst nehm ich das zurück!


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lies doch nochmal was Schienenbruch geschrieben hat


----------



## _j0e (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vergessen zu aktualisieren 

mich hats nur verunsichert wegen dem review:DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Schläuche-Review, Teil 2: Danger Den- und Feser-Schläuche (Seite 5)
da is der DD einfach am besten is ja auch mein jetziger

danke an euch


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neueren Primochill-Schläuche sind in diesem Roundup allerdings noch nicht dabei.

Ich habe selbst DD 16/10, werde aber beim nächsten Umbau auf Primochill umsteigen.


----------



## _j0e (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe den primo chill auch schon gesehen!

hast du ein review dazu?

gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> hast du ein review dazu?


Nur die von Bundymania gezeigten Bilder. Round Up soll folgen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

zum Primochill kannst Du die Tage in mein Tagebuch sehen: der ist heute angekommen und wird demnächst verbaut - morgen geht's los!

Mein Hauptproblem - und vlt. auch Deins? - ist, dass ich zwischen einigen Kühlern (CPU - Spawa, Spawa - NB) sehr geringe Abstände (7cm Mitte Anschluss - Anschluss) habe, also auf einen geringen Radius angewiesen bin.
Dennoch muss der Schlauch formstabil bleiben - was der Tygon nicht ist.
Deswegen ist mir der Tygon auch zwei mal vom Anschluss gerutscht.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe beide Schläuche da (DD und Thermochill).
Der Thermochill ist mindestens genauso gut von den Biegeradien her wie der DD.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Schläuche da (DD und Thermochill).
> Der Thermochill ist mindestens genauso gut von den Biegeradien her wie  der DD.



Thermochill?
Du meinst Primochill?


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Arghs, natürlich!


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warst in Gedanken bei den Fermis  'Thermis', den GTX 470/480ern?


----------



## Nucleus (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ungefähr... finde es ohnehin seltsam, dass Firmen solch ähnliche Namen wählen.


----------



## SiQ (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal: Weiss einer von euch wie hoch der Stromverbrauch von nem Corsair H50 ist? Hab dazu nirgends was gefunden. Danke schonmal,
MfG TwoSnake


----------



## hydro (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rechne mal mit 10W, aber eher weniger.


----------



## SiQ (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur 10W??
Wieso denn das? Ich dachte ne Wasserkühlung ist so Stromhungrig!


----------



## hydro (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil? Pumpe und Lüfter sind das einzige was Strom brauch.
H50 Hat einen Lüfter also ~2W + Pümpchen, mehr als 3-4W sollte die nicht brauchen.


----------



## b0s (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woher kommt denn der Gedanke?

Ne Mittelgroße Wakü (ohne schnickschnack) braucht zwar i.d.R. mehr Saft als nur Luftkühler, aber viel ist das nicht.

Das einzige was außer den Lüftern zusätzlich Energie verbraucht ist die Pumpe. Ne recht starke Laing DDC 1T bspw. braucht 11 W, oft noch geregelt also weniger. Leise Lüfter sind im Bereich von 1-2 Watt  und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die meisten WaKü-Lüfter ebenfalls Drehzahlreguliert sind.


----------



## Skaos (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum soll ne Wasserkühung stromhungrig sein? Das einzige was in der Standardausführung strom frisst ist die Pumpe, optional noch die Steuerung usw. aber an sich ists wirklich nur die Pumpe und die zieht nicht immens viel, hab dir mal ne Grafik angehangen.. Die Lüfter hast du ja bei ner Lukü auch, also lass ich dir mal außen vor, wenns um die Leistungsaufnahme geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh ok. Habe gedacht die ganzen radis und die pumpe fressen imensen Strom. Dann spricht ja eig. gar nicht so viel gegen eine WaKü. Danke.


----------



## hydro (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es spricht garnichts gegen eine richtige Wakü


----------



## SiQ (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch der Preis.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TwoSnake schrieb:


> Doch der Preis.


Nein!

bedenke: die Teile der Wakü sind meist erheblich langlebiger als bei einer Luftkühlung.

Beispiel: viele Luftkühler kannst Du nicht auf'n neuen Sockel übernehmen - bei den meisten Wasserkühler (für CPU) bekommst Du Tauschteile.

Die meisten Teile der Wakü nutzt Du viel länger - 5 Jahre und mehr sind keine Seltenheit.

Am besten mal in den Guide reinsehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## hydro (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Theorie hast du sicherlich recht, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Radi, Pumpe, Schläuche/Anschlüsse keine 5 Jahre an meiner Seite werden sein


----------



## Skaos (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das is aber der Seuche die hier umgeht geschuldet, dem Bastelwahn sind wir ja alle irgendwie verfallen und wollen immer was neues andres oder sonstwas haben.. mitm achen würden die Teile solange und von der Leistung her ausreichend wären sie es auch


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe meinen CPU-Kühler und meine Pumpe jetzt seit zwei Jahren, glaube ich - und meine Anschlüsse halten jetzt schon ein Jahr


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann Dir aber mit Luftkühlung auch passieren - wird aber (zugegeben) preiswerter.
Wobei: genau die Langlebigkeit ist ein Grund, warum ich mir keinen Sockel 1366 anschaffen werde, sondern auf den AM3 setze: für den 1366er - so hat Intel angekündigt - wird es die 8-Kerner nicht mehr geben: Dafür wird 1355 entwickelt.
Daraus folgt: schaffe ich mir 'nen 1366er an, kann ich das Board - und die Wasserkühler drauf - Mitte 2012 wieder ersetzen.
Spätestens.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bevor ich nen neuen thread aufmache, was sagen die experten hier zum schlauchdurchmesser?

ich hatte bisher 13/10ner nun bin ich am überlegen wenn ich n neues system zamstelle was ich für schlauchdurchmesser nehme und was für komponenten, pumpe is ne aqua xt.


----------



## Nucleus (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8 und 16/10 haben bessre Biegeradien.

Ich würde Dir 16/10 von Primochill empfehlen


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und was ist besser? is ja immer so das n highflow system nicht wirklich so nen riesen unterschied zu nem normalen system macht bei denn temps vor allem wenn mehrere komp. im kreislauf sind.

biegeradien sind eigentlich nicht so wichtig bei mir.


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob du nun 16/10 oder 13/10 Schlauch nimmst, ist vom Durchfluss egal^^
Die 10 ist der Innendurchmesser, also bei beiden gleich^^
Lediglich der Schlauch und die Anschlüsse sind teurer, dafür sieht es aber besser aus


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd' aber zum 16/10er raten.


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/11 oder 16/13 wären dann die nächsten größeren, was würdest du nehmen oder was hast du drin?


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 bzw. 16/11er.
Beim 16/13er hast Du dasselbe dusslige Biegeverhalten wie beim 13/10er.


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also laut meinen Recherchen sind 16/11er gute Anschlüsse teure Exoten, ergo verteuert dieser eine mm mehr Innendurchmesser die Wakü unnötig.
Wenn dann 16/13er, wobei ich mir aber den 16/10er hole. Reicht einfach vollkommen aus.


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok naja erstmal muss wieder alles angeschafft werden was hardware betrifft, sprich geld für ne wakü muss man dann halt sparen aber ok merk ich mir mal, merci


----------



## püschi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand, ob man ins Lancool K62 oben gut einen 280er Radiator unterbringen kann?
Sind ja zwei 140mm Lüfter anbringbar.

Und würde dieser für einen i7 860 und eine GTX285 (ohne OC) ausreichen?


----------



## gharbi_sam (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Ole88

Ich wuerde dir zu 16/10er Raten, der 16/13er soll sogar ein schlechteres Biegeradius als der 13/10er haben...

@ püschi

Was den Lancool angeht kannst du hier nachfragen link !

Ein 280er Radi könnte etwas knapp sein, vor allem wegen der GraKa...


----------



## goofy84 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm 10/16 er mit Perfect Seal Tüllen, wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst kannst du noch Klammern von Koolance kaufen, sehen auch ganz nett aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Das mit den Perfect-Seal-Tüllen hängt aber vom Schlauch ab!

Der 16/10 (oder besser: 9,5/15,9er) Tygon ist mir zwei Mal von den PS-Tüllen abgerutscht.
Da sind die High-Flow besser.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## goofy84 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deshalb ja die Klammern von Koolance


----------



## gharbi_sam (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche meinst du denn  ?


----------



## goofy84 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann schau dir die mal an  benutze ich selbst sind super !!!

Koolance Hose Clamp / Slangklem (3/8 ID - 5/8 OD) Zilver


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die günstigen Federbandschellen von z.b. Aquatuning tun es auch.


----------



## P37E (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy84 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas

die Optik ißt mit !!!!


----------



## affli (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,
wenn ich den durchflusssensor direkt hinter die pumpe setzte, verfälscht das die werte?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss ist bei einem geschlossenen System überall gleich, deswegen ist es auch egal wo du den Durchflussmesser hin packst.


----------



## Walt (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was würdet ihr für eine Schlauchgröße empfehlen? 16/10 oder 19/13?  Was meint ihr bringt der dickere Schlauch in Sachen Durchfluss?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchflussgewinn ist marginal(mal ganz davon abgesehen dass man nicht soo viel Durchfluss braucht). 
Schläuche über 8mm Innendruchmesser nimmt man eigentlich nur wegen der Optik.


----------



## Walt (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf gut Deutsch: Es ist vollkommen egal welchen ich nehme, oder?


----------



## Nucleus (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufgrund der guten Verlege-Eigenschaften würde ich Dir zu 16/10 raten


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja - ich würd' aber zum 16/10 raten:

passt besser: bei einigen Kühler wird's mit dickem Schlauch irgendwann zu eng
es gibt mehr Anschlüsse usw. dafür
19/13er könnte zu dick aussehen
teurer ist er auch....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Walt (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke, dann werd ich wohl den 16/10er nehmen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walt nimm 16/10mm.

EDIT: Weiterblättern hilft.


----------



## Walt (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja gut, ihr habt mich ja überzeugt


----------



## icecold (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit den D-Tek Radis genauer gesagt mit diesem hier. Tests habe ich beim Googeln keine gefunden.
Oder könnt ihr mir andere Slim (am besten 30mm) 240er Radis empfehlen.
Er sollte für niedrige Drehzahlen geeignet sein (Noisblocker XL2, werden aber gedrosselt).

Danke für eine Antwort.
icecold


----------



## Walt (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringen diese Bottomplate´s was? Bin drauf und dran mir nen Watercool Silentstar zu holen, könnt ihr den empfehlen oder is der von Aquacomputer besser?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@icecold nimm diesen oder den Radi. Beide gleich, nimm denn der verfügabr ist. Beim AC Slim Radi liegen keine Schrauben bei.

@Walt der Watercool ist besser als der Aqua Computer. Die Bottom Platten werden bei dem verbrauch einer HDD nicht benötigt.

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## Walt (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte aber vor mir den 4er Silentstar zu holen. Bringen die Platten da was, oder sind die auch da überflüssig?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon klar du den Quad hollen willst. Ich habe den Silentstar Quad ohne Bottom Platten. So heiss wird ne HDD einfach nicht. Das sind 16€ die du woanders nutzen kannst.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

Reicht die kleine Phobya DC12-260  für einen Kreislauf mit:

Einem Phobya 240er Radi+Magicool 140er Radi
+ Heatkiller 3.0 LT + Fullcover Kühler für 4870.

danke!


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja reicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir


----------



## Walt (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann werd ich die weglassen. Danke


----------



## Nucleus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wisst Ihr ob, und wenn ja, womit man die orangene Zwischenschicht des Shoggy-Sandwiches lackieren kann?

Der Lack soll nach Möglichkeit mit der Zeit nicht porös werden, sofern möglich.


----------



## hydro (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde es mit färben versuchen, womit man auch Klamotten färbt. Sofern es nicht glänzen soll.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Freundin meinte gerade das ginge vielleicht auch mit Haarfarbe


----------



## Taitan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würd sprühfarbe (graffiti) probieren.


----------



## Xandrus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[Übersicht] Alles rund ums Shoggy-Sandwich - Forum de Luxx
tada


----------



## Nucleus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, Xandrus! 

Ich werde mal die Games Workshop-Grundierung Chaos Black (Sprühfarbe) ausprobieren und dann berichten


----------



## JohnMo-UT (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage
Ich will bei meiner zukünftigen Wakü meinen Quad Core ( Q6600 ) und meine Grafikkarte ( GTX 260 ) kühlen. Nun die Frage reicht ein 360 Radi  oder sollte ich 2 240 nehmen?


----------



## Elzoco (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wichtig ist die die Lautstärke?
Wenn es laut sein soll, reicht der 360er, wenn nicht dann eher ein 480er.
wobei ein 3x140er auch für den Silentbetrieb reichen sollte.


----------



## gharbi_sam (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wuerde dich auch zu einem 420er raten (also 3*140), die 140er Luefter arbeiten viel leiser als die 120er, dafuer ist die Kuehlleistung noch besser, so wirst du auch fuer die heissen Sommertage Reserven haben


----------



## JohnMo-UT (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist ich hab ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 und ich weiß nciht wo ich die hin machen soll
Wo würdet ihr die denn verbauen?


----------



## Elzoco (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du Platz in dem 5,25" Schacht, also vertikal?
Wenn nicht, halt extern auf den Deckel, oder an die Seite.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon, aber da passen keine 3 140 er rein


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 360er reicht. Mehr ist manchmal "besser". Auf interne Radi müssen die Lüfter ehh höher drehen als extern. Wenn der 360er nicht reicht verbau zusätzlich einen 120er/140er.


----------



## Taitan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Danke, Xandrus!
> 
> Ich werde mal die Games Workshop-Grundierung Chaos Black (Sprühfarbe) ausprobieren und dann berichten


 

Die ist aber sauteuer. Ich denke, so ne kleine Dose ausm Baumarkt tuts auch.


----------



## Marquis (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Danke, Xandrus!
> 
> Ich werde mal die Games Workshop-Grundierung Chaos Black (Sprühfarbe) ausprobieren und dann berichten


 
Interessíert mich auch, ich verlass mich auf dein Wort.


----------



## Nucleus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe noch was von dem Chaos Black übrig


----------



## Marquis (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab -natürlich rein zufällig- auch so eine Dose hier rumstehen


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal Ne Frage was haltet ihr von diesem system KLICK von Thermaltake


----------



## Nucleus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nichts... weniger als nichts um genau zu sein


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und warum wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil die Pumpe ziemlich laut ist, es gibt bessere Radis, und der Wasserkuehlblock ist auch nicht das beste, fuer den Preis kannst du dir was viel besseres zusammestellen 

Edit :

Du kannst dich hier und hier schlau machen, da werden viele Fragen beantwortet...


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke bin grad mal am gucken und konfigurieren soll ja eh nur für die cpu sein


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plan' ein paar Reserven für die Graka mit ein.


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taitan schrieb:


> Die ist aber sauteuer. Ich denke, so ne kleine Dose ausm Baumarkt tuts auch.



Da liegst du absolut falsch!!!

Ich hatte meinen Rechner erst geschliffen, dann ordentlich grundiert, danach mit Baumarktlack lackiert. 7,50€ die Dose. Resultat?

Obwohl ich mich wirklich nicht dumm angestellt habe, nach jeder Schicht min. 12-24 h gewartet habe, war das Ergebnis zum Kotzen. 

Also musste der sch.... wieder runter. Kostenpunkt: 85€ für Sandstrahlen und Pulverbeschichten.

Also wenn selber lackieren, dann bitte richtig! Weil alles andere wird sonst noch teurer


----------



## Udel0272 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Plan' ein paar Reserven für die Graka mit ein.



Da spicht einer aus erfahrung (bin auch einer)

SUCHTGEFAHR


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Da spicht einer aus erfahrung (bin auch einer)
> 
> SUCHTGEFAHR


Ach - neeiiiin....

Überhaupt nicht!


----------



## SiQ (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ne Frage zum Corsair H50: Kann man an den auch 2 120er Lüffis dran machen, wie z.B. beim Megahalems oder Mugen? Erhöht sich dann auch die Leistung?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Da spicht einer aus erfahrung (bin auch einer)


Ja, hatte am Anfang auch nur die CPU drin, jetzt ist bis auf den DDR Ram alles..


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nehme mal an dass wenn Befestigungsloecher auf beide Seites des Radi sind, dann kann man ohne Probleme zwei Luefter befestigen, leistungmaesig wuerde aber das nicht viel bringen, ausser mehr Lautheit...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch mal gerade eure Hilfe.
Da mein rechner gerade ne zwangspause hat (systemplatte in RMA), will ich endlich mal mein Vorhaben in angriff nehmen und den rechner innen schwarz lackieren und das Farbschema ändern.

So sieht es in etwa aktuell aus(nicht ganz aktuell):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beleuchtung soll jetzt Rot werden, passt besser zum MB, GraKa, Rams und ich kann grün nicht mehr sehen.

Knackpunkt sind gerade die schläuche, ich überlege ob schwarz oder Rot UV aktiv...
Tendenz geht bei mir ein wenig mehr zo Rot. Was würdet ihr sagen?

Und könnt man mir schläuche empfehlen? (13/10)


----------



## Speed-E (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso möchtest du denn unbeding 13/10er? 
Magste 16/10er nicht?

Primochill Schläuche sollen ganz gut sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil ich aktuell 13/10 habe und keine neuen anschlüsse kaufen werde 

Die Primochill  hatte ich mir auch angeguckt. Der Meter Preis ist natürlich schon Ordentlich 

Aber du wärst auch für Rote schläuche?


----------



## Speed-E (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Weil ich aktuell 13/10 habe und keine neuen anschlüsse kaufen werde
> 
> Die Primochill  hatte ich mir auch angeguckt. Der Meter Preis ist natürlich schon Ordentlich
> 
> Aber du wärst auch für Rote schläuche?



Das hängt von deinem gesamten Konzept ab. Generell finde ich klare oder farbige Schläuche besser als Schwarze oder Undurchsichtige.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Knozept ist halt.
Innen Raum wird schwarz lackiert. KK werden auch gegen Rote ersetzt, wenn ich dran komme der Lüfter im Seitenteil auch.

Bei schwarz hab ich eben nur was bedenken das "zu viel schwarz" wird^^


----------



## steinschock (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rot fände ich besser,
aber bei UV wird es recht Orange.
Bei den UV Schwarzen wird es Blau.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bei den UV Schwarzen wird es Blau.


Deswegen bei schwarzem Schlauch zu Primochill oder Tygon greifen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Rot fände ich besser,
> aber bei UV wird es recht Orange.
> Bei den UV Schwarzen wird es Blau.




Welchen schlauch würdest du den Empfehlen?
Egal ob UV aktiv oder nicht.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage kann ein guter Dual Radi einen Triple Radi schlagen? Im Temperatur vergleich?

Hätte als Dual Radi Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HTSF 240 Dual Watercool HTSF 240 Dual 35066

Gegen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NexXxoS Pro II Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) Alphacool NexXxoS Pro II Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) 35033

und 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NexXxoS Pro I Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) Alphacool NexXxoS Pro I Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) 35032 

?


----------



## steinschock (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ D!str(+)yer

Ich hab nur mit Feser13/10 UV Blau und DD (jetzt Feser)16/10 UV Rot/Schwartz erfahrung , sry.

Da halte dich lieber an King, Bundi oder so,
ohne HW-Vergleich kann ich da nichts sagen.


@ JohnMo

Glaub ich kaum, die NeXxos sind recht gut.

Mit einem 280er geht es.


----------



## Dashquide (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leute .

ich möchtemal wissen was der 

Heatkiller 3.0 LC 

und der

OCZ Hydroflow

für werte auf nem Phenom II X4 965 BE bringen.

und ich würde gerne mal die kühlstruckturen von den beiden sehn ..

THX gruss dash


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der HK 3.0 LC ist besser als der OCZ. 
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 6 (Seite 1)
Kühlerstruktur OCZ


----------



## Dashquide (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich glaube mal das der ocz besser kühlt wenn er ohne diese erhöherung aufliegen würde.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser als der HK 3.0 LC bestimmt nicht. Die Struktur ist zu grobschlächtig und die Restbodenstärke zu groß. Die Stufe im Boden macht da das Kraut nicht fett.
Der OCZ ist imo ein klassischer Billig-Kühler bei dem nicht viel Grips in die Entwicklung gesteckt wurde.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber der OCZ ist zu einem Preis von 20,- ungeschlagen. Und wenn man, so wie ich bei meinem Zweitrechner, eigentlich die Wasserkühlung hat, um die Grafikkarte in erster Linie ruhig zu stellen, reicht der OCZ HydroFlow, zum kühlen einer "normalen CPU" vollkommen aus. Großes Übertaktungspotential kann man aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Kühlen jeder verfügbaren CPU reicht eigentlich (fast) jeder verfügbare Wasserkühler aus  (leistungsabhänig ausreichende Radiatorfläche und Mindestdurchfluss von 30 L/h vorausgesetzt). Die OC-Ergebnisse werden durch die paar Grad die zwischen schlechten und guten CPU-Kühlern liegen auch nicht wirklich relevant beeinflusst. Von daher ist es so oder so ziemlich egal welchen Kühler man einsetzt. In aller Regel kann man nach bei Wasserkühlern nach Optik und Preis entscheiden, wenn man sich mal von dem Gedanken gelöst hat, dass ein paar Grad weniger tatsächlich relevante Verbesserungen bringen würden, von denen man etwas hätte. An diesem Punkt sind aber die Wenigsten angelangt. Wenn man lange genug Wasserkühlungen betrieben hat merkt man aber irgendwann, dass das die Jagd nach dem letzten Grad keinen echten Nutzen hat. 
Der Drang der meisten Leute den "besten" Kühler zu nutzen, ist eher mit dem Erreichen von OC-Rekorden zu vergleichen - Nutzen bringt das ja auch nicht wirklich. Es macht halt Spaß sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und darüber zu fachsimpeln. 

Wenn ich es aber richtig verstanden habe ging es Dashquide darum, ob der OCZ durch entfernen der Stufe im Boden den HK 3.0 LC schlagen könnte. Das wird aber nicht passieren, da der OCZ zu einfach gestrickt ist. Ein günstiger Kühler ist es natürlich - kein Wunder bei der einfachen Bauweise .


----------



## Reder (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Ich baue zum ersten mal eine größere Wasserkühlung alleine auf. Deswegen wollte ich nach Hilfe fragen. Da es doch um sehr viel Geld geht. ^^  Und ich ein bißchen vorsichtig bin. 

Link zum Tagebuch und den Fragen ( im letzten Posting)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...mein-erstes-tagebuch-monitor-auf-abwegen.html

Danke.


----------



## Dashquide (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn ich es aber richtig verstanden habe ging es Dashquide darum, ob der OCZ durch entfernen der Stufe im Boden den HK 3.0 LC schlagen könnte. Das wird aber nicht passieren, da der OCZ zu einfach gestrickt ist. Ein günstiger Kühler ist es natürlich - kein Wunder bei der einfachen Bauweise .



ne..  ob sich dadurch die kühlleistung verbessert


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher nicht - zumindest kaum messbar.

Wäre es ein Düsenkühler könnte die Stufe sogar eine Verbesserung bringen da sie die Wärme besser auf den aktiven Bereich konzentriert. Der OCZ ist aber nur ein simpler Strukturkühler, ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen die den Wärmeübergang verbessern würden. Die Stufe macht nur eine geringen Teil der Restbodenstärke aus und ist relativ großflächig ausgeführt. Das sollte daher kaum ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an dass wenn Befestigungsloecher auf beide Seites des Radi sind, dann kann man ohne Probleme zwei Luefter befestigen, leistungmaesig wuerde aber das nicht viel bringen, ausser mehr Lautheit...



Gab jetzt schon mehrere Leute, die von Verbesserungen berichtet haben. Die H50 hat eher eng stehende Lamellen, die von mehr Lüfterleistung profitieren und die Radiatorfläche ist auch nicht so groß, dass das Wasser schon bei geringem Luftdurchsatz in der Nähe der Raumtemperatur ist.
Lauter wirds natürlich trotzdem, aber ggf. nicht so laut, wie ein einzelner sehr starker Lüfter. (und eine silent Empfehlung hat das Ding bislang eh nicht)




JohnMo-UT schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage kann ein guter Dual Radi einen Triple Radi schlagen? Im Temperatur vergleich?



Hängt von den Bedingungen ab. Ein guter optimal bestückter 240er kann mit einem mittelmäßigen 360er, der mit der falschen Lüfterdrehzahl läuft, ggf. gleichziehen. (klassisches Beispiel wäre ein 240er Thermochill -dick, eher großer Lamellenabstand- und ein 360er Black ICE -dünn, sehr enge Lamellen- bei niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl)
Aber merklich besser ist nur bei 280 vs. 360 möglich, in der Praxis gelingt es eher sehr guten 360ern auf das Niveau eines schlechteren 480er zu kommen.



> Hätte als Dual Radi Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HTSF 240 Dual Watercool HTSF 240 Dual 35066



Das ist (von der Leistung her - Verarbeitung ist sehr gut) schon mal kein guter 240er, selbst bei sehr langsamen Lüftern muss er sich Magicool&Co geschlagen geben. (bei starken sowieso)



> Gegen:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NexXxoS Pro II Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) Alphacool NexXxoS Pro II Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) 35033



Das wäre dann "&Co" und somit schon bei 240 vs. 240 vorne. (je nach Drehzahl eher knapp.
Mit einem 120er zur Verstärkung dürfte ein spürbarer Vorsprung rauskommen.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zum Kühlen jeder verfügbaren CPU reicht eigentlich (fast) jeder verfügbare Wasserkühler aus  (leistungsabhänig ausreichende Radiatorfläche und Mindestdurchfluss von 30 L/h vorausgesetzt). Die OC-Ergebnisse werden durch die paar Grad die zwischen schlechten und guten CPU-Kühlern liegen auch nicht wirklich relevant beeinflusst.



Zwischen einem HK3.0 CU und einer rev4 dürfte wohl schon ein OC-Unterschied bestehen 
(auch wenn selbst letzterer mit nem Single-Radi für alle AM3 und So1156 CPUs verkauft wird)


----------



## habi12623 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich draengel mich jetzt auch einfach mal in diesen thread. ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig gelandet.

meine frage ist folgende: kann ich auf diese hd4870 problemlos einen wasserkuehler à la ek waterblocks draufsetzen? ich habe bisher keine verlaesslichen informationen gefunden, dass es sich bei der karte um referenzdesign handelt.

ich hoffe, mir kann da jemand helfen 

lg

daniel


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@habi12623 wenn die Karte nach Referenzdesign ist dann passt der Kühler.

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## habi12623 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas dass der kuehler nur auf die karten mit referenzdesign passt weiß ich ja bereits. mein problem ist nur rauszubekommen, ob es sich nun um das referenzdesign handelt oder nicht. die sapphire homepage gibt da auch keine auskunft.
bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich eine referenz-karte habe, aber sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Elzoco (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[Sammelthread] Übersicht ATI HD4800 - welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***OC-Update** - Forum de Luxx


----------



## habi12623 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elzoco schrieb:


> [Sammelthread] Übersicht ATI HD4800 - welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***OC-Update** - Forum de Luxx




vielen dank fuer die antwort. habe eine antwort auf meine frage gefunden


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah, ich werd' noch wahnsinnig...

Ich habe gerade einen Heatkiller für die 5970 auseinander genommen und bekomme den Dichtungsring nicht wieder in die wunderbar verschnörkelte Nut.

Irgendwo springt das Mistding immer wieder raus.

Gibts da nen Trick?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch auch gerade nen Tipp^^
Bin die WaKü gerade soweit sauber am machen und hab im AGB recht komisch Rückstände. Die wirken etwas milchig. Jemand nen Tipp wie ich das runter bekomme?

Habs mit Spüli und Benzin versucht, ohne Erfolg


----------



## McZonk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Gibts da nen Trick?


Dichtung nass gemacht? Hat zumindest bei mir geholfen.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Wasser und 4 Händen (!) hat es mit Ach und Krach geklappt...

Irre Fummelei...


----------



## b0s (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Evtl das Gummi für nen paar Minuten ins Eisfach stecken, dann ziehts sich etwas zusammen. Andersherum, wenns zu knapp ist, in warmes Wasser legen...


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte es ne halbe Stunde im Eisfach.
Danach ging es tatsächlich etwas besser, blieb aber trotzdem ne irre Fummelei.

Ich habe dann so lange daran herumgedrückt, bis es sich natürlich wieder erwärmt hatte - und das ging leider sehr schnell.

Zum Glück konnte ich noch auf zwei zusätzliche Hände zurück greifen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ja Nucleus: das Problem hatte ich neulich beim HK 3 für meine CPU: der Ring war ein wenig zu lang....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## bundymania (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glyzerin lautet das Zauberwort


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Glyzerin lautet das Zauberwort


Und dazu Nitro(Verdünnung) 
Und dann: kräftig schütteln......

Spaß beiseite: was bewirkt das Glyzerin?
Und wo bekommt man das her?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Apotheke, das "befeuchtet" den O-Ring und macht ihn geschmeidiger.

PS: Ist auch gut um Shisha-Tabak zu befeuchten.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, super Idee... danke


----------



## Meph (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marquis schrieb:


> PS: Ist auch gut um Shisha-Tabak zu befeuchten.



Verbessert aber nicht den Geschmack (und bewirkt bei viel zu hoher Dosierung nen verdammten Brummschädel^^)


Mein passiver Northbridgekühler wird extrem warm (man kann ihn kaum noch anfassen).
Wäre es sinnvoll ein Loch durch den Kühler zu bohren und ein Kupferrohr mit dem gleichen Durchmesser durch das Loch zu stopfen um das ganze in den WaKü-Kreislauf einzubinden?


----------



## Marquis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Verbessert aber nicht den Geschmack (und bewirkt bei viel zu hoher Dosierung nen verdammten Brummschädel^^)



Wenn du schonmal den schlechten trockenen deutschen Tabak erwischt hast ist das mit dem Geschmack egal, der ist so trocken dass man ohne Glyzerin nix schmeckt, nur verbrannten Tabak.



> Mein passiver Northbridgekühler wird extrem warm (man kann ihn kaum noch anfassen).
> Wäre es sinnvoll ein Loch durch den Kühler zu bohren und ein Kupferrohr mit dem gleichen Durchmesser durch das Loch zu stopfen um das ganze in den WaKü-Kreislauf einzubinden?



Warscheinlich wäre ein kleiner Lüfter besser und leichter zu installieren.


----------



## Meph (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marquis schrieb:


> schlechten trockenen deutschen Tabak


Das is der Vorteil, wenn man Leute kennt, die Leute kennen^^
Zur Not kann man auch selbst was zusammen mischen und einlegen - natürlich mit Glycerin




> Warscheinlich wäre ein kleiner Lüfter besser und leichter zu installieren.


Es ist ein Gigabyte Ga M720 U3 und der Kühler ist so geformt, dass ein Lüfter eine minimale Angriffsfläche hat o.O

Ein Stück Rohr und 2 Schellen kosten nichts (hat man eben zuhaus) einen 80mm Lüfter hingegen müsst ich irgendwo rausklauen (und der wär lauter...möglicherweise nur unmerkbar)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Meph schrieb:


> Verbessert aber nicht den Geschmack (und bewirkt bei viel zu hoher Dosierung nen verdammten Brummschädel^^)
> 
> 
> Mein passiver Northbridgekühler wird extrem warm (man kann ihn kaum noch anfassen).
> Wäre es sinnvoll ein Loch durch den Kühler zu bohren und ein Kupferrohr mit dem gleichen Durchmesser durch das Loch zu stopfen um das ganze in den WaKü-Kreislauf einzubinden?



Ist praktikabel, wenn du das Rohr entsprechend biegen und anbringen kannst. (ggf. wird das aber ne arge Durchflussbremse, wenn ich die Bodenstärken kleiner Kühlkörper bedenke bzw. es bringt wenig Leistung, wenn das Rohr nur auf schmalen Lamellenkanten Kontakt)


----------



## hydro (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es schon Tests zum Magicool Elegance rev.2, bzw. weis Jemand, ob das Material besser ist?


----------



## Meph (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven:
Wenn ich ein kleineres Loch mache und mit Gewalt in den Kühler presse müsste es doch in jedem Fall besser kühlen als nur Luft (selbst wenn der Kontakt recht gering ist)
Der Durchfluss wird wohl nich so stark gebremst, weil ich den Durchmesser hoch halten würde
Es muss ja nich gut gekühlt werden...nur besser als unbewegte Luft


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verlöten wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Allerdings ist das nicht ganz so einfach wenn der Kühler aus Alu ist.


----------



## Alex89 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Verlöten wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
> Allerdings ist das nicht ganz so einfach wenn der Kühler aus Alu ist.


Kann man dann halt nur Weichlöten... beim Hartlot fließt das Alu vom Kühler mit weg  spreche da aus Erfahrung 

Meine Frage die ich hab passt hier glaub am Besten:

Ist die Mischung von G48 zu dest Wasser mit 1:5 zu "stark" oder passt das? 
Muss meine WaKü neu befüllen da mein Mainboard verreckt ist und ich beim neuen (Rampage Extreme) die NB mit einbinde 

MfG Alex


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Ist die Mischung von G48 zu dest Wasser mit 1:5 zu "stark" oder passt das?
> Muss meine WaKü neu befüllen da mein Mainboard verreckt ist und ich beim neuen (Rampage Extreme) die NB mit einbinde



Für meinen Geschmack wäre das schon zu "dickflüssig".

Weshalb willst Du es denn so dick haben? Wegen der Farbe?


----------



## Alex89 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mich durch viele Foren dazu durchgegoogled und viele nutzen 1:4 und 1:5 Mischungen deswegen hab ich diese "fette" Mischung auch mal angerührt... weiß ja auch nich wie viel Schmiermittel meine Laing braucht 
Noch kann ichs ja verdünnen, wobei es auch nicht grad dickflüssig aussieht...

MfG Alex


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja... das Geschmiere von Wasser ohne Zusätze reicht ja auch etlichen Leuten... und das Jahre lang. 

Deswegen würde ich keine Experimente machen und lieber auf ein bewährtes Mischungsverhältnis wie 1:20 setzen.


----------



## Alex89 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Naja... das Geschmiere von Wasser ohne Zusätze reicht ja auch etlichen Leuten... und das Jahre lang.
> 
> Deswegen würde ich keine Experimente machen und lieber auf ein bewährtes Mischungsverhältnis wie 1:20 setzen.


Das blau/türkis sieht jetz schon recht fett aus 
Ok thx  dann werd ich mal ein 1:20er Gemisch "ansetzen" und schaun wies aussieht... Nachkippen geht ja immer noch 

MfG Alex

PS: Brückentage sind ne fette Sache vorallem wenn man kein Schüler mehr is


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Dir die Farbe nicht passt, kannst Du Lebensmittelfarbe (z.B. von Wussita) hinzugeben.
Damit haben einige schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Sobald meine Hardware ins neue Gehäuse umzieht und ich transparente Schläuche verwende, werde ich das nämlich auch machen


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein paar Tropfen blaue Nachfülltinte für Tintenstrahldrucker ergibt auch ein strahlendes blau und verträgt sich mit G48. Zumindest bei mir tat es das lange Zeit, bis ich auf ein neues System umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass jemand von Druckertinte mit der Zeit Flocken bekam...


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hab ich auch schon von Lebensmittelfarbe gelesen .
Liegt meiner Ansicht nach aber bei beidem meistens eher an nicht richtig gereinigten Komponenten als am Farbzusatz. 

Lediglich bei den kommerziell für Wakü erhältlichen Zusätzen bin ich sehr skeptisch. Da gab es ja in der Vergangenheit teilweise nur Horrormeldungen bezüglich Flockenbildung und andere unschöner Phänomene....


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das stimmt, da hast Du natürlich Recht.


----------



## Marquis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klebt G48 eigentlich auch so nervig wie Inno Protect IP?


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht einmal annähernd so irre


----------



## Marquis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube die Zeit des Umstieges wird dann bald kommen!


----------



## Nucleus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich schon hinter mir... IP ist ein gutes Mittel, aber arsch-teuer.

Und von den Eigenschaften her scheint G48+H2O Dest. dem entsprechenden IP-Gemisch in nichts nach zu stehen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand wie man die Aufschrift von Tygon Schläuchen abbekommt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

abrubbeln, Nagellackentferner etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon von Lebensmittelfarbe gelesen .



Und von G48.
Eigentlich von allem, wovon schon mal jemand berichtet hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ging um Farbzusätze .


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute, ich brauch nochmal schnell Hilfe.

Ich habe ja den ThermoChill PA140.3 - 420 Radiator, der hat 3/8er Gewinde, wie ich vorhin gesehen hab. Kann ich da die Adapter nehmen? 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Pumpen-Adapter (Ein-/Auslass) » Bitspower Adapter auf IG 1/4 Zoll für Eheim 1046/48/1250 - shiny black

Und ich habe mir die Aquastream Ultra gekauft, die hat ja auch seltsame Anschlüsse. 
Kann ich da die selben Adapter wie oben nehmen, oder sind die anders?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der Adapter von der AS XT würde passen. Es gibt die Adapter aber auch günstiger.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nur Bitspower bestellt, und die ganze Wakü ist in black nickel designed. Also geht es nicht günstiger

Wozu sind dann eigentlich diese Anschlüsse hier?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52001

Brauch ich den auch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ist der Auslassadapter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du irgendwas am Auslass einer Eheim1046 (oder Derivat, z.B. Aquastream) anschließen willst:
Ja.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na die Pumpe hat doch einen Eingang und einen Ausgang, also brauche ich für den Eingang den von Bitspower und für den Ausgang den zuletzt verlinkten?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja.
Du kannst für den Eingang aber auch den nehmen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52003

Wenn du die volle BP-Optik haben willst kannst du aber auch den von dir verlinkten Einlass und diesen Auslass nehmen:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Zoll-fuer-Eheim-1046-shiny-black::12457.html


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, danke Den hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt. Nur die stinknormalen bei AT

Wieso können die nicht einfach ganz normale 1/4er Gewinde nehmen


----------



## Scheolin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein,weil de Eheim für Aquarien entwickelt wurde und nicht für Wakü's.

Aquacomputer klatscht da auch nur noch ein DC/AC Wandler drauf und ein bissel Steuertechnik,mehr nicht.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wieso sind die dann so teuer? Immerhin kostet die Ultra knapp 90€!


----------



## Scheolin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja...die Technik machts.

War n bissel blöd ausgedrückt...

Sind halt schon hochwertige Sachen die AC verbaut.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Dashquide (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi Leute ich will euch warnen vor Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml 30073 

ich habe es 2 monate drinn gehabt ,und was ich heute sah war eine katastrophe
Uberall waren die getrockneten reste von der flokky farbe.

so das andere ist ich habe KEIN uv effekt feststellen können.

darum habe ich jetzt G48+Dest.wasser im sys verhältniss 1.10

nacht und schönen abent


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Und wieso sind die dann so teuer? Immerhin kostet die Ultra knapp 90€!



Weil die Entwicklung von dem "Bißchen Elektronik" nicht ganz umsonst gewesen sein dürfte und auf die vergleichsweise kleinen Stückzahlen von Waküprodukten umgeschlagen werden musste. (und Gewinn wollen die ja auch noch machen)


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es diese Anschlüsse eigentlich auch wo anders zu kaufen?
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Pumpen-Adapter (Ein-/Auslass) » Bitspower Adapter auf IG 1/4 Zoll für Eheim 1046/48/1250 - shiny black

Die sind erst ab dem 30.07 ab Lager, so lange will ich aber nicht warten.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag mal bei Jochen an (AC-Shop), vielleicht kann er dir die besorgen oder hat welche da!?
Ich habe die damlas in silber bestellt


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,
bin grade am Einstellen vom Aquaero...
Wie warm darf das Wasser ca werden? Gibts da irgendwelche Richtwerte?

Welche Sensorregelung empfehlt ihr?

Gruß


----------



## Scheolin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du damit "wie warm darf das Wasser werden"?

Wie warm das Wasser wird hängt davon ab was du kühlst und was für einen Radi du hast.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Regel auf um die 30°C.
Wenn du mit lauteren Lüftern leben kannst ist aber auch ein gutes Stück weniger möglich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Da ich auf Ruhe wert lege, habe ich auf 35° eingestellt - da laufen die Lüfter nicht ständig.
Und für die Hardware (CPU, Grafikkarte, NB, SB usw.) ist das mehr als ausreichend - unter Luft sind die Temps ja um einiges höher.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich nen Mora hab

Dann werd ich einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab' auch einen!

Wegen der Werte etc. schau einfach mal in mein Tagebuch - ich hab' da einige Experimente gemacht!


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool, danke hört sich sehr interessant an muss ich mir dann nochmal in Ruhe durchlesen...


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem aquero mit normalem Display und dem VF-Display?
Dass das höhere Kontraste, größere Blickwinkel etc. hat hab ich mir schon angelesen, aber ist das wirklich so viel besser und so wichtig? Immerhin kostet das Ding 40-50€ mehr.
@ in-vino-veriats: Danke für den Vorschlag Muss mich eh bei ihm melden, dann werd ich direkt mal nachfragen^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim VFD kann man die Farbe ändern und die Uhrzeit wird angezeigt auch wenn der PC runtergefahren wurde (zusätzliches Kabel nötig). Wem das alles nicht anspricht der kann ohne Probleme zum LCD greifen.


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das blöde ist das des normale Display nur in blau ist...


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Der Vorteil beim VF-Display ist der, dass Du verschiedenen Farben darstellen kannst, in dem Du entsprechende Farbfolien benutzt.
Bei einem einfarbigen Display - wie ich es derzeit benutze - kannst Du die Farbe nicht ändern.

Anders ausgedrückt: beim VF-Display bist Du nicht festgelegt.
Andererseits: ich meine - das ist aber Geschmackssache - dass einige Farben mit einem einfarbigen Display besser aussehen.
Aus eben diesem Grunde habe ich mir ein schwarz/weißes Display besorgt und das VF wieder ausgebaut.

Grüße

Jochen
€dit: gleichschnell!
€dit 2: andere Farben gibt's derzeit tatsächlich nur noch gebraucht - im MP oder bei E-Bay


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man, dann geht das normale ungeöffnet wieder zurück und ich bestell das andere. Muss ja orange sein, die orange Folie ist sogar schon bestellt und bezahlt, kommt dank Teillieferung dann irgendwann nach. Dachte das man die Farben bei dem normalen auch ändern kann

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man eig. bei der aquaero einfach ein anderes display reinhauen ?


----------



## Marquis (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du später noch wechseln willst, geht das auch.
Aber kostet natürlich auch, das VFD alleine afaik ~50€.


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, schon nachgeschaut. Ich hab jetzt ja schon mit Display bestellt, also das normale Display bezahlt. Dann nochmal das andere Display kaufen und das alte irgendwie verkaufen, nein Danke. Ich schick das ungeöffnet zurück, ruf bei denen an, klär das und überweis die 50€ plus neuen Versand, fertig. So wird das für AT und mich am einfachsten.
Wenn ich es erst öffne und dann zurückschicke müssen sie es ja als B-Ware verkaufen, und das will ich ja auch nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> kann man eig. bei der aquaero einfach ein anderes display reinhauen ?


Wenn es ein passendes ist dann gehen auch andere als nur das VFD. ExAMDFan hat das mal getestet.


----------



## Chaoswave (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werf einfach mal ne Frage in den Raum 

Weiß jemand wie weit man mit den Taktraten bei ner 5770 unter Wasser kommt?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bei allen OC-Versuchen wird Dir das keiner genau sagen können. Vor allem kommt es ja noch darauf an, wie kühl Du Dein Wasser bekommst!


----------



## Chaoswave (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Wie bei allen OC-Versuchen wird Dir das keiner genau sagen können.



ist mir klar.
Würde nur gerne wissen was so Erfahrungen hier aus dem Forum sind.




DaxTrose schrieb:


> Vor allem kommt es ja noch darauf an, wie kühl Du  Dein Wasser bekommst!



kalt müsste ich das eig bekommen, Kühlung wäre nen                                                                  Phobya  Xtreme QUAD 480 mit Noisblocker BlackSilent, mitgekühlt wird noch nen leicht OC Phenom.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht hilft das ein bischen weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...clockingliste-aller-grafikkarten-ii.html#11.1


----------



## Chaoswave (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay danke.
Hat geholfen.
Lässt sich nicht so schön übertakten, also eher uninteressant


----------



## Dashquide (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi leute 

ich habe vor 1 woche ein test gemacht, und zwar wollte ich schauen wie schnell g48 einen pvc schalauch austrübt,
mitllerweile ist es wie gesagt 1 woche her und ich habe mal geguckt was sich so getan hat, mit überraschenden ergebnis

Mischungen: 
ich habe 4 mischungen gemacht in jedes glas kamen 100 ml wasser aus der leitung (wir haben weiches wasser hier)

Glas 1 : 100ml H²O + 10ml G48
Glas 2 : 100ml H²O + 30ml G48
Glas 3 : 100ml H²O + 45ml G48
Glas 4 : 100ml H²O + 100ml G48

Schlauch: masterkleer uv Blau

Und was soll ich sagen die stärkste mischung hat den schlauch wehnig bis gar nicht ausgetrübt

Dagegen das 1:10 gemisch hat den schlauch stark vertübt und das nach einer woche.

die gläser standen in dem gleichen raum wie der rechner und wurden frü und abend richtig durchgeschüttelt.

schaut euch mal die bilder an

güsse <Dashquide>


----------



## drunkendj (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mal interessant. Bin gerade am überlegen meine Wakü mit G48 zu fühlen und wusste bis jetzt nicht welches Mischungsverhältnis das beste ist. Das ist dann ja jetzt klar. Mfg


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay
hatte auch übelegt G48 zu nehmen.
Danke für die info


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das beste Mischungsverhältnis ist 1:20-1:25


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut seinem Test wäre doch aber 1:1 am besten für die Schläuche, oder?


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

irgendwie beißt sich das doch mit dem Ergebnis von Dashquide

""Glas 1 : 100ml H²O + 10ml G48
Glas 2 : 100ml H²O + 30ml G48
Glas 3 : 100ml H²O + 45ml G48
Glas 4 : 100ml H²O + 100ml G48

Schlauch: masterkleer uv Blau

Und was soll ich sagen die stärkste mischung hat den schlauch wehnig bis gar nicht ausgetrübt""

in der stärksten ist nen Verhältniss von 1:1


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> irgendwie beißt sich das doch mit dem Ergebnis von Dashquide
> 
> ""Glas 1 : 100ml H²O + 10ml G48
> Glas 2 : 100ml H²O + 30ml G48
> ...



Genau mein Gedanke^^


----------



## Domowoi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber es wäre nicht das beste für die Pumpe und Kühler


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimmt dest. Wasser oder Innovatek Protect IP etc.


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe ist das aber nicht von Natur aus blau


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann kippt man Lebensmittelfarbe rein.


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

flockt die?


----------



## Dashquide (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Das G48 ist von haus aus blau!! 

ich kann ja mal bilder von den gläsen und deren inhalt reinstellen.

ich glaube dieser test stellt irgentwie alles um.. den wie mir von manchen g48 usern empholen wurde g48 nicht zu dick zu mischen.

sachso ja.. das gemisch ist gar nicht soo dick (1:1) das schafft die pump locker

ich kann ja mal bilder von meiner voherigen suppe sehn.

ACHTUNG: jetzt fangt bitte nicht damit an die wakü mit 1:1 gMix zu befüllen ,es war nur ein test. und sollte nur etwas klarheit bringen.. ich bin davon ausgegangen das sich der schlauch im starken gmix schnell vertrübt. Solltet ihr aber der überzeugung sein es währe gut so ,dann macht bitte vorher ein test mit den schlauch den ihr verwenden wollt. ich übernehme keine haftung für schäden  

wer bilder von den gemischen und dem disaster sehn möchte soll es unten vermerken..

lg <Dashquide>


----------



## SiQ (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> flockt die?


nein sonst würd sie ja keiner nehmen XD


----------



## Dashquide (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Das mal interessant. Bin gerade am überlegen meine Wakü mit G48 zu fühlen und wusste bis jetzt nicht welches Mischungsverhältnis das beste ist. Das ist dann ja jetzt klar. Mfg



ich würde es bei dir vorher testen.. mach den gleichen versuch wie ich.. sonst geht noch was nach hinten los


----------



## Luke_2 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, wollte meine Wakü auch mit Glysantin füllen.. Hab noch welches in der Garage gefunden, aber weiß nicht ob das das richtige ist.
Sieht auch nicht wirklich blau aus, ich hab mal Bilder davon gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was meint ihr?

Gruß


----------



## Marquis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht nach G11 aus, ich weiß nicht wie gut das mit ner PC Wakü harmoniert, solltest dir lieber G48 kaufen.

Vlt. hat jmd. mit G11 schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist original Glysantin, aber nicht direkt G48. Kannste auch nehmen.


----------



## computertod (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab auch mal wieder ne Frage:
und zwar will ich demnächst meine Graka mit dem zern GPU Block unter Wasser setzen und so ganz nebenbei einen meiner Autoradis mit einbinden. nur weis ich jetzt nicht ganz wie ich das Verschlauchen soll. so hab ich mir das gedacht:

AGB-Pumpe-CPU-GPU-120er Radi-Autoradi-AGB
oder
AGB-Pumpe-CPU-120er Radi-GPU-Autoradi-AGB
wie würdet ihrs machen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Reihenfolge ist egal, solange der AGB vor der Pumpe sitzt, wegen der besseren Entlüftung. Wenn der Autoradi groß genug ist kannste den 120er Radi weglassen.


----------



## computertod (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm
den 120er will ich aber nicht weglassen, falls ich das Ding mal Mobil machen muss und der Autoradi passiv ist.
btw: den Autoradi hab ich jetzt mit 1cm Abstand zur Wand montiert. reicht das um den Passiv laufen zu lassen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> btw: den Autoradi hab ich jetzt mit 1cm Abstand zur Wand montiert. reicht das um den Passiv laufen zu lassen?


Horizontal sind die Radis passiv effektiver. Da die Luft so besser durchstömen kann.


----------



## computertod (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

horizontal hab ich aber keinen Platz dafür^^ der MUSS praktisch an die Wand


----------



## Domowoi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vieleicht würde sich da die Anschaffung eines richtig großen Lüfters rentieren? So ein 220mm Teil ist auch nicht laut.


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da würde sich jeder Lüfter rentieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem aquero mit normalem Display und dem VF-Display?
> Dass das höhere Kontraste, größere Blickwinkel etc. hat hab ich mir schon angelesen, aber ist das wirklich so viel besser und so wichtig?



Es ist einfach selbst leuchtend (wogegen ein LCD nur selektiv die Hintergrundbeleuchtung durchlässt). Neben den erweiterten Optionen zur Farbgebung (wie erwähnt) und der besseren "Bildqualität" hat das keinen Nutzen.
Was diese dir wert sind, musst du selbst wissen.




nyso schrieb:


> Laut seinem Test wäre doch aber 1:1 am besten für die Schläuche, oder?



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hat er sich aber die Entfärbung von blauem Schlauch angeguckt.
Die meisten Fragen beschäftigen sich mit der Verfärbung von klarem Schlauch, was eine genau gegenteilige Frage ist. (die aber nicht zwangsläufig die gegenteilige Antwort nach sich ziehen wird)




computertod schrieb:


> horizontal hab ich aber keinen Platz dafür^^ der MUSS praktisch an die Wand



Dann montier ihn so, wie du Platz hast. Ungünstig ist es auf alle Fälle, aber wenn nicht mehr geht, dann geht eben nicht mehr.
Ich selbst hatte für meine horizontal aufgehängten Klimaradis (dank größerer Lamellenabstände besser für passiv geeignet) auf wenigstens 10cm Luft in beide Richtungen geachtet. Mitlerweile haben sie 60cm nach unten und nach oben 10cm komplett frei und dann kommt nur ein grober Rost (10mm Alu, 5mm Lücke, 10cm Alu,...) und darüber 2,5-3m Abstand.


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar habe ich mir einen DFM gekauft (So ein GMR Teil) das Problem ist, dass der Heatmaster nix anzeigt, also 0 RPM. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da tun muss? (Ja der steckt im richtigen Stecker) Oder ob man da noch was anderes machen muss außer einstecken.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du wirst wohl noch die Pulsrate einstellen müssen.


----------



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man vor und hinter die Pumpe einen Radiator klemmen?
Also das sähe dann so aus:

CPU - Graka - AGB - 120 Radi - Pumpe - 240 Radi.

ginge das oder stellt der AGB den Totpunkt dar?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So muss das Wasser erst durch den Radi fliessen. Kann beim entlüften nicht besonders einfach werden.


----------



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich dachte eher, dass das Problem beim AGB liegt, da dort ja kein Druck vorhanden ist, oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Wasser fließt von alleine vom AGB zur Pumpe.


----------



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also muss nicht immer der AGB direkt vor der Pumpe sein?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig. Den AGB in Reihe vor die Pumpe zu schalten macht es einfacher beim entlüften und sorgt für mehr Durchfluss.


----------



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar.

Danke.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

mal 'ne kurze Frage: welcher Durchflussmesser passt für Mengen unterhalb von 30l/Std?
Ich habe nur den und diesen gefunden, die passen - Anschluss an's AE ist wichtig!

Die sind aber beide..... sagen wir mal: nicht so schön.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## F!ghter (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schwarz lackieren...
relevante teile abkleben und schwarz ansprühen...


----------



## Domowoi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder noch besser irgendwo verstecken.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> mal 'ne kurze Frage: welcher Durchflussmesser passt für Mengen unterhalb von 30l/Std?


Für unterhalb von 30l/h gibt es keinen DFM. Zumindest nicht für den Einsatz in einer Wakü.


----------



## Scheolin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:
Ist alles ok wenn ich meine GTX280 mit dem HK GPUX2 von 84°C(Last) auf 53°C(Last) drücke?
Radiator ist ein MC Slim Tripple 420 mit 3 Phoby Lüffis @ 1000RPM.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ist ok. warum auch nicht.


----------



## F!ghter (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol is doch gut warum die frage???


----------



## Scheolin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke!

Wollt mir meine Vermutung das alles ok ist nochmal von den Experten bestätigen lassen

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl noch die Pulsrate einstellen müssen.


Meinst du damit den "Umrechnungsfaktor" von Pulsen zu Liter/h? Das Problem ist das der Heatmaster gar keine Impulse anzeigt...


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wann kommt eigentlich ein Test zum MORA 3 Pro?

Ich find ja die 4x180 edition geil^^

mfg Scheolin


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

verdammt, die MORAs sind schon draussen? o.O ich bin mal gar nicht up to date...

werd ich mir wohl gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap die moras sind schon drausen
vom äuserlichen haben sie sich kaum verändert denke ich
bin am schmunzeln ob ich mir diesen radi gönnen soll
mein lezter wakü anlauf hat sich iwie im Sand verlaufen 
werd mal dazu evtl nen thrad aufmachen  ab nächsten mon will ich auf jeden fall mein pc stück für stück unter wasser setzen


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

COD-Gamer: denn sieh' mal in mien Tb 'rein - da werden Sie geholfen.
Ich kenn' die Problem(chen)...

Aber: mein nächster Radi wird der Mora 3!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schienenbruch  ich werd mir auf jeden fall dein TB durchlesen.
Ich fang ab nächsten Monat so zum 7 an in 3 oder 4 schritten mein pc kommplett unter wasser zu setzen  zum Glück hab ich nächst mon b-day vllt kann ich mir mehr bestellen als gewollt. als azubi hat man nicht viel knete
Hat schon die verückte ide iwie mit ner heizungs pumpe und kupferohren ne wakü zusammen zu drechen aber das lass ich lieber  und greif auf die dafür gedachten sachen zu 
Mal nacher meine  zusammen stellung absegnen lassen von den Wakü-Göttern hier


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja wieso?^^
mach doch und bau dir dein eigenes ding zusammen. kreative Leute vor! 
ich hab mir schonmal überlegt eine wakü in das gehäuse so zu integrieren sodas das gehäuse selbst als radiator wirkt. sowas wie ne zeichnung hatte ich da auch schon mal gemacht, nur leider is nie was draus geworden, weil ich eine cnc-fräse und mehr kohle gebraucht hätte...
naja iwann werd ich das mal wiederbeleben.^^


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mein projekt mit den kupferrohren und heizungspumpen wäre realiesierbar aber lötstellen in ner wakü naja  und pressen hab ich keine lust  und pressfittinge sind nicht gerade billig und 2meter kupfer rohr DN15 ist bestimmt auch nich billig


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was spricht denn deiner Meinung nach gegen Löten?


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja es muss schon sauber gelötet sein, aber es muss ja keinen hohen druck aushalten von dem her.. ich seh da kein problem^^ sicher es ist schon etwas riskanter als sich ein fertig teil zu kaufen, aber hey, no risk no fun 
du kannst das ja ausserdem auch ohne hardware auf dichtheit überprüfen. und ich sag dir wenn du so ein projekt mal fertig hast und du in einem forum wie hier applaus dafür bekommst, ist das fast so geil wie sex.


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber erstmal abwarten  vllt wenn ich zu wei neue hardware anrollt riskier ichs vllt bei der alten


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

X-Coffee: Du kannst jetzt lachen (oder auch nicht), aber:

einerseits hat das mit den Kupferrohren schon mal wer gemacht.
ist das eine schöne Gelegenheit für Dich, das Löten, saubere Zuschneiden, Biegen usw. zu lernen
kannst Du u. U. auch ein Gesellenstück draus machen (da müsstest Du allerdings evtl. auch den Radi selber bauen)
kannst Du vielleicht sogar die Kühler selber bauen, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, an die notwendigen Maschinen dran zu kommen - vielleicht unterstützt Dich Dein Ausbildungsbetrieb ja sogar - das Material dürfte kein Thema sein: die paar Stücke Rohr fallen sowieso ab und kosten die Firma also nix.
wäre das doch - wie oben erwähnt - mal eine ganz andere, eigene 'Note'

Wenn Du das mit dem Löten und so hin bekommst, dann nur zu!
Würde zwar evtl. ein wenig mehr Zeit kosten, aber wäre sicher interessant - auch für uns hier!

Wenn ich's könnte, würde ich das noch glatt machen.
Aber einerseits kann ich's nicht und dadurch würde es andererseits dann doch zu teuer.
Das gilt aber für mich, nicht für Dich.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich lese das nicht lachend sondern mit freude. 
eben, ich wäre auch dafür dass mehr kreative leute sich ihre komplett eigenen sachen bauen. ich hab mich wohl spontan dafür entschieden sowas wieder ins auge zu fassen, ihr habt mich da wieder auf eine schöne idee gebracht... hehe


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich kann COD-Gamer nur raten: versuch's mal!
Und die Dichtigkeit kann man ja so testen - und auch wenn's mal undicht ist, geht nicht gleich alles drauf.
Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.....

grüße

jochen


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich kanns auch nur raten, auch wenn ich (noch) nicht aus erfahrung sprechen kann. 

ich hab da so ne idee. was würdet ihr denn davon halten, wenn man das komplette gehäuse als radiator nutzt? also quasi eine "doppelte aussenwand" zwischen denen das wasser ist? das wäre dann radiator, gehäuse & ab in einem^^ und die gehäuselüfter könnte man doch so anordnen dass sie das wasser im case kühlen wärend sie die luft aus dem gehäuse befördern... was meint ihr, nur von der idee her?


----------



## COD-Gamer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Löten und biegen kann ich ja als zukünftiger anlagenmechaniker


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



x-coffee schrieb:


> ich hab da so ne idee. was würdet ihr denn davon halten, wenn man das komplette gehäuse als radiator nutzt? also quasi eine "doppelte aussenwand" zwischen denen das wasser ist? das wäre dann radiator, gehäuse & ab in einem^^ und die gehäuselüfter könnte man doch so anordnen dass sie das wasser im case kühlen wärend sie die luft aus dem gehäuse befördern... was meint ihr, nur von der idee her?


Eine "normale" doppelte Aussenwand hätte viel zu wenig Fläche. 
Wenn dann müssten auch gleich entsprechende Profilstrukturen dran und spätestens dann wird es relativ kompliziert/teuer ohne zumindest halbwegs passendes Halbzeug. Lustig ist die Idee aber allemal.

Ich persönlich hab als nächstes "Projekt" geplant den NB-Passivkühler meines kommenden Mobos von der Heatpipe zu holen und dafür einen Wasserkühler darauf zu verlöten. Mal sehen ob das so ungefähr funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle. Opfer-Wasserkühler hab ich dank eines älteren Mips- Sets dass kein Mensch haben will jedenfalls schon mal genug.


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



COD-Gamer schrieb:


> Löten und biegen kann ich ja als zukünftiger anlagenmechaniker



na umso besser, also nix wie dran, lernst ja sogar noch für den beruf^^
hier im forum gibts bestimmt einige die das unterstützen würden.

@Olstyle
Hmm, du hast recht dass es zu wenig oberfläche wäre. weiß jemand ungefähr was ein normaler 360er radiator an kühloberfläche hat? vllt liese sich das gehäuse ja doch mit einfachen mitteln so konstruieren dass man eine annehmbare kühlfläche erreicht. wie gesagt, ich hatte da an verrippte aussparungen im gehäuse gedacht, in den rippen fließt das wasser und die gehäuselüfter blasen die warme luft dann durch die rippen nach raussen.

zu deinem heatpipe-mod, das nutzen ja verschieden hersteller so, ich glaub gigabyte, die haben doch auf der ud-serie heatpipes auf denen man kühlblöcke bauen kann^^


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



x-coffee schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> Hmm, du hast recht dass es zu wenig oberfläche wäre. weiß jemand ungefähr was ein normaler 360er radiator an kühloberfläche hat?


Man könnte sicher versuchen das hoch zu rechnen, hab ich nur noch nie gemacht...


> zu deinem heatpipe-mod, das nutzen ja verschieden hersteller so, ich glaub gigabyte, die haben doch auf der ud-serie heatpipes auf denen man kühlblöcke bauen kann^^


Asus, Foxconn und Gigabyte haben bei manchen Boards die Möglichkeit auch Wakü-Schläuche an zu schließen, allerdings hat sich gerade Asus am Anfang damit lächerlich gemacht dass der Kühler eben nicht verlötet oder wenigstens verschraubt mit WLP dazwischen war sondern dass man ihn nur aufgeklebt hat.


----------



## x-coffee (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Man könnte sicher versuchen das hoch zu rechnen, hab ich nur noch nie gemacht...



Ja, man müsste reintheoretisch die oberfläche der rohre x die anzahl der rohre + die oberfläche der lamellen abzüglich der rohrausschnitte x die anzahl der Lamellen rechnen. aber ich hab nicht wirklich lust dazu die lamellen an einem 360er radiator zu zählen 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Asus, Foxconn und Gigabyte haben bei manchen Boards die Möglichkeit auch Wakü-Schläuche an zu schließen, allerdings hat sich gerade Asus am Anfang damit lächerlich gemacht dass der Kühler eben nicht verlötet oder wenigstens verschraubt mit WLP dazwischen war sondern dass man ihn nur aufgeklebt hat.



soviele? wow. naja die umsetzung war wohl eher schlecht als recht, sonst hätte sich das mittlerweile durchgesetzt. 
am besten gefällt mir da trotzdem noch die lösung vom MSI x38 Hydrogen.


----------



## High-End (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne frage, ich war grad am internetsurfen und hab mir gedacht ich schau mal wieder nach wieviel bitspower anschlüsse für mein system kosten würden. da fällt mir auf das es keinen verkufer mehr gibt außer caseking der die führt und auch caseking hat nur eine kleine auswahl, vorallem fehlen mir die 90° Tüllen, oder anders gesagt fehlen mir ne ganze menge tüllen die ich noch von früher kenne. hat sich bitspower aufgelöst oder warum gibts so gut wie keine produkte mehr von denen?


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß einer was es kostet sich nen kühler für ne graka anfertigen zu lasen, af oder wie die jungs heißen machen das doch


----------



## nyso (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen der Bitspower kann ich dir nicht helfen, denke ich. Aber angeblich kann der A-C-shop.de da helfen, wenn man ihn per Mail drauf anspricht.

ole, frag einfach mal bei Klutten oder lehni nach, die beiden machen das. Und nur die können dir Preise nennen


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klutten? oo
na dann


----------



## nyso (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Ausgerechnet dein Lieblingsmod, wa?


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so siehts aus^^
aber ich bin ja ganz brav geworden


----------



## High-End (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wegen der Bitspower kann ich dir nicht helfen, denke ich. Aber angeblich kann der A-C-shop.de da helfen, wenn man ihn per Mail drauf anspricht.
> 
> ole, frag einfach mal bei Klutten oder lehni nach, die beiden machen das. Und nur die können dir Preise nennen



ah ja danke habs gefunden, sind paar mehr dabei aber irgendwie gabs da trotzdem früher mehr


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> weiß einer was es kostet sich nen kühler für ne graka anfertigen zu lasen, af oder wie die jungs heißen machen das doch


Anfi-tec heißen die Jungs. Allerdings kenne ich keine Graka für die es nicht entweder einen Block von EK gibt, oder die mit einem GPU-Only Kühler auskommt.


x-coffee schrieb:


> soviele? wow. naja die umsetzung war wohl eher schlecht als recht, sonst hätte sich das mittlerweile durchgesetzt.
> am besten gefällt mir da trotzdem noch die lösung vom MSI x38 Hydrogen.


Das Hydrogen hab ich nicht gezählt weil das eben kein Zentraler Kühler auf einer Heatpipe ist sondern ein Fullcoverblock bei dem die einzelnen Kühlerteile von Kupferrohren verbunden sind. Heute gibt es ähnliche Lösungen ja von EK und Co. für mache Boards zum nachrüsten.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also mir schwebt die asus matrix vor und ich will schon eine komplett kühlung für so eine graka


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Sonderserien wir es natürlich etwas komplizierter.
Allerdngs gibt es z.B. für die MSI 5870 Ligthning auch Kühler.

Da würde ich lieber versuchen eine passende Graka/Kühler Kombi zu finden als auf Teufel komm raus für eine bestimmte Karte einen Kühler machen zu lassen.
Gerade Graka-Kühler haben ja nicht gerade den kleinsten Entwicklungsaufwand und dürften als Einzelstück dem entsprechend teuer werden.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nun ich will halt scho die karte im wakü system drin haben, im test von pcgh war ja nur die lautstärke bemängelt worden sprich als lautstärke empfindlicher mensch, das geht ja mal gar nicht.
und da ich nur die karte haben will (wüsste nicht welche momentan an die karte herankommt) muss ein kühler her.


----------



## steinschock (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ High End

Hier gibts auch welche.
Bitspower fittings

Hatte das Problem auch mit AT aber da hatte CaseKing dann Ersatz.


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs und Mädels,
also die Aquearo kann man doch auch ohne Display und Gehäuse nutzen oder ?
Da ich eine Cleane front möchte und kein Aquaero display benutzen möchte und damit regelrecht meine lüfter und Pumpe(Laing) steuern möchte dadurch könnte ich mir auch die Aquaero ohne Gehäuse und Display kaufen un dadurch ca. 60€ sparen oder etwa nicht ?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquäro LT 4.00 (ohne Display und Gehäuse) inkl. Powerbooster Aquacomputer aquaero LT 4.00 (ohne Display und Gehäuse) inkl. Powerbooster 70139

grüße


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Satzzeichen FTW, dein Anliegen???? Versteh nich was du wolle.


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habs nochmal besser beschrieben sry.


----------



## Marquis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Funktionsumfang ist der Gleiche, du hast nur kein Display und direkte Einstellmöglichkeiten, ist imho aber egal, ich steuer alles über die Software.

Also: Ja!


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay,
vielen dank Marquis und sry nochmal an king das er es am anfang erst nicht verstehn konnte 

Grüße


----------



## Marquis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Änderung hat meine Verständnisprobleme des Textes ausgeräumt, davor wars aber wirklich nicht leicht.


----------



## rebiirth (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Konnte auch sein das ich einfach zu schnell geschrieben habe ohne zu Überlegen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es das Aquaero ohne Display.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So nachdem meine Wasserkühlung heute undicht war,habe ich mich dazu entschieden,den großteil der Kühlung in ein externes Gehäuse zu bauen.Meine Frage ist nun,wie ich das denn am besten machen sollte?
Ich habe zwei Singel-Radis und ein Dual-Radi sowei eine Innovatek HPPS und einen runden AGB mit einem Durchmesser von 7cm(länge kann ich mir noch aussuchen,da er noch nicht fertig ist).Nun ist meine zweite Frage,aus was für einem Material ich die Box nun bauen soll?Am billigsten wäre es für mich entweder aus Holz oder aus 1,5cm dickem Plexiglas(hat mein Opa noch rumliegen).Achja und über die Größe und Anordnung der Box bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher.Ich werde mal ein Sketchup model erstellen.


----------



## F!ghter (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja mach ne box mit den radis oben luft raus pustend und der ganze rest uten i wie verbauen...

ic mach nachher mal ne vorschau...

von vorne:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





von der seite:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh00rdy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen!

hab da mal 4 pauschale Fragen die mich brennend interessieren:

1. was ist dieser MORA? sehe immer nur NOVAs... zb. bei AT...

2. wie verkabelt man die Dinger am besten damit auch alle Lüftis strom haben?!

3. gibts da standfüße oder "Halterungen" damit des wenigstens halbwegs ordentlich steht/aussieht?!

4. Reicht da ne standard 12V Pumpe alla Aquastream?

hab sowas nämlich noch nie in real gesehn 

mfg


----------



## STER187 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sh00rdy schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> hab da mal 4 pauschale Fragen die mich brennend interessieren:
> 
> ...


 

1) AT hats den neuen Mora3 schon im Sortiment (MoRa = Monster Radiator  von der Firma Watercool
2) hmm da ist bastelei angesagt...gibts 1000 Wege! ich tendiere zu Lötarbeit 
3) ja gibt es!
4) ja reicht!°

mfg
STER187


----------



## Jeckell (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tach zusammen, bin gerade über dieses Board, Thread gestolpert. Ich habe heute nach Wochenlanger Überlegung angefangen meine Wasserkühlung zu bauen. Verbaut werden soll ein Radiator von einem Corsa, eine Heizungspumpe von Wilo sowie ein selbstgebastelter Ausgleichsbehälter. die Wasserblöcke werde ich selbst auf einem CNC Bearbeitungszentrum fertigen. Heute habe bereits begonnen eine Rahmenkonstruktion aus Aluprofil zu bauen in der der Radiator und alles andere Platz findet. Morgen werde ich die Anschlüsse am Radiator und der Pumpe abändern um 13/10er Schlauch anschließen zu können.

Falls Interesse besteht kann ich Morgen ja von dem ganzen mal ein paar Fotos posten.

Ach ja, hat evtl. einer Erfahrung mit ner Heizungspumpe in Bezug auf Wakü?

M.f.G.
Jeckell


----------



## ole88 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nun die zeiten der anfangs wakü sind zwar vorbei und ne eheim is billiger aber intresanntes projekt


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hätte mit der Wilo-Pumpe nur Bedenken, dass die einen zu hohen Druck und zu viel Durchfluss bringt.
Der Druck inner Wakü dürfte kaum mehr als 0,2 Bar betragen; in einer Heizung dürfte es - je nach Gebäudehöhe erheblich mehr sein: für ein 5-stöckiges Haus braucht's ~2 Bar, bei einem Einfamilienhaus (Heizung im Keller, EG + 1. OG = ~11m Höhe der Heizungsanlage) immer noch mindestens 1 Bar, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Und der Durchfluss dürfte auch 'etwas' Höher sein: bei einer Wakü sind ja schon 80-150Liter in der Stunde viel (ich komme unter 30 hin); Deine Heizungspumpe bringt sicher viel mehr.

Da wär' ich vorsichtig - und so teuer sind die Wakü-Pumpen auch nicht.
Von den Problemen bei der Steuerung einer Heizungspumpe abgesehen - die Wakü-Pumpen kannst Du ja direkt steuern.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Monsterclock (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich einen DFM auch direkt an ein MB testweise anschliesen kann? (Also nen normalen 12V Lüfter +Tachosignal Anschluss)


----------



## Marquis (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiermit ja: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Freqünz Adapterplatine Koolance Durchflusssensor Frequenz Adapterplatine 71047

Weiß allerdings nicht, ob der mit DFMs, die nicht von Koolance sind, zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ho,

kann mit jemand sagen ob dieser Kühler auf eine Asus 5870V2 passt, normal ja oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Hey ho,
> 
> kann mit jemand sagen ob dieser Kühler auf eine Asus 5870V2 passt, normal ja oder?


Passt nicht. Das Asus V2 hat nix mit dem EK V2 zu tun.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm das heisst das Ausu V2 Modell ist keine Refenenzkarte?

Aber beim Kühler steht doch folgender Zusatz:

Diese Karte passt auf alle 5870 V2 Grafikkarten nach Referenzdesign.

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Elzoco (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@D3N$0
Laut Cooling Configurator, soll der Block passen.
CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der EK V2 Kühler passt *nicht* auf die Asus V2 Karte!!!! 

Das V2 Kürzel am Kühler gilt für Grafikkarten, die dem 2. Ref. Design entsperechen...
Wie die Powercolor PCS+ Oder diese XFX Karten, wo der Lüfter in der Mitte der Karte ist 

EK entwickelt allerdings einen Kühler für die genannte Karte, laut Homepage.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also was denn jetzt? 

Jetzt hatte ich eben an AT überwiesen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir *das* einfach an...


EDIT:

Passt alles, Gestern war die Karte noch nicht in der Konfigurationsliste...
Das heißt für mich auch bestellen...habe die gleiche Karte 

EDIT 2: Irgendwie verwirrt mich gerade alles mit dem V2...

*Edit 3: Also jetzt verstehe ich es es gibt einen Asus V2 Kühler... *aha**


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahhhh habe ich doch Recht geahbt. Der EK V2 passt nicht auf die Asus V2, aber der EK Asus V2 passt auf ne Asus V2.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also passt es doch? ich blick gerade gar nicht mehr durch


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe was gefunden...

Hier *diese* passen, sind aber bei AT noch nicht available...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö passt nicht. Der "EK-FC5870 ASUS V2" passt auf die Asus V2. Der "EK-FC5870 V2" hingegen nicht. Laut EK.

Asus V2 PCB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PowerColor PCS+ V2 etc (AMD V2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja Hirschi jetzt ist es mir auch klar, also doch den falschen Kühler gekauft 

HM den Asus V2 scheint es nur bei EK dirket zu geben


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Wassermann also der Vertreter von AT im Forum hat gemeint, dass alle EK Produkte in den Shop aufgenommen werden, somit auch der Kühler


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja und wann wird das sein? Ich will die Karte schnellstmöglich unter Wasser setzen


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> ja und wann wird das sein? Ich will die Karte schnellstmöglich unter Wasser setzen



Tja das geht mir leider genau so...

Ich glaube das wird noch dauern, da selbst auf der EK Seite nur CAD Konstruktionen existieren...


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja aber dort steht sofot lieferbar


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich warte noch einen Monat max. wenn dann nix bei AT ist lasse ich ihn mir nach München Schippern


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange halte ich das nicht mehr aus, gerade eben bei EK bestellt


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach bei At anfragen und schon hättest du ihn auch dort bestellen können.


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja jetzt isses schon so, aber ich werds mir füs nächste mal merken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



x-coffee schrieb:


> ich hab da so ne idee. was würdet ihr denn davon halten, wenn man das komplette gehäuse als radiator nutzt? also quasi eine "doppelte aussenwand" zwischen denen das wasser ist? das wäre dann radiator, gehäuse & ab in einem^^ und die gehäuselüfter könnte man doch so anordnen dass sie das wasser im case kühlen wärend sie die luft aus dem gehäuse befördern... was meint ihr, nur von der idee her?



Problem1: Kosten. Großflächig Kupfer zu verbauen geht -gerade als privater Kleinabnehmer- ins Geld.
Problem2: Gewicht. Kupfer ist schon nicht gerade leicht, Wasser auch nicht.
Problem3: Kühlleistung. Bei einer geschlossen Fläche werden die Lüfter nicht viel ausrichten können und Passivkühlung rein über die Oberfläche reicht für moderne PCs kaum bis gar nicht aus.

Das ganze kann man aus Designgründen anstreben (dann würde ich aber auf die Wärmeabgabe verzichten und die Wand aus durchsichtigem Kunststoff machen, wie es auch schon ein paar Modder vorgemacht haben), aber zum Kühlen ist die Leistung im Vergleich zum Preis, im Vergleich zum Gewicht und im Vergleich zum Aufwand wesentlich schlechter, als bei konventionellen Lösungen.



x-coffee schrieb:


> Hmm, du hast recht dass es zu wenig oberfläche wäre. weiß jemand ungefähr was ein normaler 360er radiator an kühloberfläche hat? vllt liese sich das gehäuse ja doch mit einfachen mitteln so konstruieren dass man eine annehmbare kühlfläche erreicht.



Der Mora3 ist mit 2,5 Quadratmeter Lamellen angegeben (was für 5m² Oberfläche sprechen würde), der Mora2 lag afaik in ähnlicher Größenordnung.
Ein 360er würde also um die 1,6m² Oberfläche liegen - das 6-7fache der Seitenfläche eines typischen Gehäuses. Mit einfachem strukturieren ist es also nicht getan, da müssen vollwertige Lamellen her.
Selbst die ändern aber noch nichts an der Belüftung, das ganze bleibt ein ~passiv Radiator. Zwar deutlich effizienter, als ein (enger) 360er im Passivbetrieb, aber vermutlich nicht für viel mehr als idle zu gebrauchen. (Ich hab in meinem Kreislauf 6,5m² -allerdings auch in kompakter Bauform- um einen Dualcore und ne 9800GTX+ mit erträglichen Wassertemperaturen zu kombinieren)



> wie gesagt, ich hatte da an verrippte aussparungen im gehäuse gedacht, in den rippen fließt das wasser und die gehäuselüfter blasen die warme luft dann durch die rippen nach raussen.



Und wie willst du diese holen Rippen fertigen und dicht mit dem restlichen Kreislauf verbinden?



x-coffee schrieb:


> Ja, man müsste reintheoretisch die oberfläche der rohre x die anzahl der rohre + die oberfläche der lamellen abzüglich der rohrausschnitte x die anzahl der Lamellen rechnen. aber ich hab nicht wirklich lust dazu die lamellen an einem 360er radiator zu zählen



ein 120er Feld sollte in Kombintion mit 1.Klasse Mathe ausreichen 
Allerdings hast du, mit Ausnahme der Watercool HTSF und Mora keine Rohrausschnitte und klar davon getrennte Lamellen...




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hätte mit der Wilo-Pumpe nur Bedenken, dass die einen zu hohen Druck und zu viel Durchfluss bringt.



Zuviel Durchfluss gibt es nicht (höchstens zuviel Wärmeentwicklung der Pumpe) und Druck...
In einem freigängigen Kreislauf muss man den erstmal aufbauen und die handelsüblichen Verschraubungen sind iirc in der Pneumatik bis 5 bar freigegeben. (ich mach meine Drucktests mit 4 bar und das halten sie - zugegebenermaßen bei kalten Schläuchen)




Monsterclock schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich einen DFM auch direkt an ein MB testweise anschliesen kann? (Also nen normalen 12V Lüfter +Tachosignal Anschluss)



Anschließen schon, aber afaik gibts nur einen einzigen am Markt, dessen Signale in einem für Mainboards auswertbaren Bereich liegen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Wie Du sagst: in einem _freigängigen_ Kreislauf!
Du hast aber _keinen_ freigängigen Kreislauf: mindestens der CPU-Kühler bietet einen - doch erheblichen - Widerstand.
Dazu dann der GPU-Kühler (dürfte aber nicht ganz so viel Widerstand sein, da der doch mehr und breitere Kanäle hat), evtl. Ram-Kühler (= meist kleine Anschlüsse), vielleicht 'ne Schnellkupplung....
Diese Heizungspumpen sind doch für erheblich höhere Drücke und Durchflussmengen gedacht.
Diese beispielsweise - eine kleine - hat die doppelte Leistung (36W) einer Laing DDC (18W) und bringt bis zu 10 bar auf die Beine. 
Das geht kaum gut......

Die "kleine" Wilo Star RS 25/4 bringt nur einen Druck von 5,5Bar, fördert aber 4000 Liter in der Stunde!
Da reicht dann zwar ein Single-Radi aus, aber der Durchfluss will auch beherrscht sein.

Und irgendwo sucht sich dann der Druck einen Ausweg - bei mir ist dann ein Schlauch von der Tülle geflogen, trotz Perfect-Seal-Tüllen und Markenschlauch.

Ich wär' da sehr vorsichtig.

Was geeignet sein _könnte_, wäre bsp. die Star Z-Nova: die hat 'nur' 400L/Std und 0,9 Bar - das passt.
Die kommt aber aus dem Solarbereich, nicht von der Heizung.

Da ist dann aber noch das Problem mit der Steuerung: die laufen alle auf 230V und haben - für PC-Verhältnisse - recht hohe Ströme.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Monsterclock (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch wenn du sagst, dass eine Pumpe einen Druck von 5,5Bar hat dann resultiert der Durchfluss erst aus den System auf das dieser Druck wirkt. 
Die Angegebenen 4000l/h sind der maximalwert den die Pumpe fördern kann. Also evtl 4000 l/h ohne Widerstand. 
Eine Pumpe die 5,5bar Druck hat bringt das Problem mit sich, dass die Anschlüsse nur bis 5bar getestet sind, aber Druchfluss hat die Pumpe nur etwas mehr als eine Laing Ultra (4,7bar).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da reicht dann zwar ein Single-Radi aus, aber der Durchfluss will auch beherrscht sein.



Der Einfluss auf die benötigte Radi-Größe sollte ±0 sein.



> Und irgendwo sucht sich dann der Druck einen Ausweg - bei mir ist dann ein Schlauch von der Tülle geflogen, trotz Perfect-Seal-Tüllen und Markenschlauch.



Wie Perfect Seal Überdruck aushalten sollen, ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel. Ich hab zwar bis auf weiteres keine Zeit und Material für Tests, aber imho kommt es da zwangsläufig zur Katastrophe, sobal der Schlauch auf den Durchmesser der winzigen Verdickung gedehnt wird.
Deswegen sprach ich auch von Verschraubungen, ungesicherten Tüllen kommen mir nicht ins System. (und gesicherte sind mir zu unpraktisch)




Monsterclock schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch wenn du sagst, dass eine Pumpe einen Druck von 5,5Bar hat dann resultiert der Durchfluss erst aus den System auf das dieser Druck wirkt.
> Die Angegebenen 4000l/h sind der maximalwert den die Pumpe fördern kann. Also evtl 4000 l/h ohne Widerstand.
> Eine Pumpe die 5,5bar Druck hat bringt das Problem mit sich, dass die Anschlüsse nur bis 5bar getestet sind, aber Druchfluss hat die Pumpe nur etwas mehr als eine Laing Ultra (4,7bar).



0,47bar und wenn man die Leistugskurve mit den in der Praxis berichteten Durchflussraten abgleicht, dann erzeugt sie in der Praxis selten mehr als 0,3bar.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben - die z. B. bei AT erhältlichen Überdruckventile liegen imho bei 0,4 bar.
Da sollte man nicht mit 5 bar bei gehen.....


----------



## Monsterclock (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hab ich mich wohl um eine 10potenz verrechnet/verdacht. Da sind die 5bar dann schon ein wenig viel


----------



## steinschock (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat aber auch Vorteile...


man merkt die kleinst Undichtigkeit sofort, 

 auch aus 3m Entfernung


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr, kann man ne wassergekühlte 5850 ohne WAKÜ
in nem PC für maximal 10 sekunden testen, wenn man dest.
Wasser in den Kühler füllt ?

Der Kühler hat nen Plexi deckel, könnte deshalb genau einfüllen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Infin1ty 10 sec sind kein Problem.


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, ich wollte eigentlich nur bis zum
POST laufenlassen, das sollte dann wohl kein Problem sein 

Infin1ty


----------



## McZonk (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kann man ne wassergekühlte 5850 ohne WAKÜ
> in nem PC für maximal 10 sekunden testen, wenn man dest.
> Wasser in den Kühler füllt ?
> 
> Der Kühler hat nen Plexi deckel, könnte deshalb genau einfüllen.


Du brauchst den Kühler nichtmal zu befüllen. Bis die Grafikkarte im 2D die große Masse des Kühlers erwärmt, dauert das eine ganze Weile. Du kannst auch ins Windows booten  Nur eine halbe Ewigkeit sollte die Aktion natürlich nicht dauern.

Ich hab das auch mal mit dem wärmsten derzeit erhältlichen Beschleuniger (GTX 480) getestet. Der Kühler war am Ende (einmal ins Windows booten, wieder runterfahren) kühler, als ein Volllastlauf an einem 240er Radiator. Also alles noch im grünen Bereich. Mit der Hand kann man die Sache am Kühler ja auch dauerhaft kontrollieren.


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke auch dir 

Kurze Rückmeldung: Karte ist tot 

Sie lief seit einer LAN Party nicht mehr, und jetzt leider auch nicht


----------



## Elzoco (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon gebacken?


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Infinity: willkommen im Club!


----------



## Skaos (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab meine 5850 auch geschrottet, muss irgendwo Wasser drauf gehabt haben zw. Kühler und Karte und das wars dann.. werde mir wohl auch nie wieder ne Powercolor besorgen, ist ganz schön umständlich eine RMA zu starten, wenn man die Karte über dritte gekauft hat (RMA für Privatpersonen geht gar nich, nur über den Shop und die meisten Shops machen die RMAs nur mit ihren Vertragspartnern, sprich den eigentlichen Käufern, auch wenn man die Rechnung hat), das ist bspw. bei Asus einfacher und noch dazu geht man hier mit Kühlerumbauten ähnlich kulant um wie bei EVGA, PC lehnt das ab, hab die RMA trotzdem anlaufen lassen, ist schließlich schon ne Stange Geld die da flöten gegangen is, ich denk ein Versuch ists wert ..


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

kann mir mal jemand fix sagen, ob diese Saphhire 5770 tatsächlich im Referenzdesign ist?
Hat da vlt. mal jemand einen EK-Kühler drauf geschraubt?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Marquis (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch: Aus der Seite wird mir nicht ersichtlich welche du meinst.


----------



## Robär (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aloha,

kann mir einer eine Empfehlung für das Einfärben des Wassers geben? Mir ist so als ob ich vor langer Zeit mal hier was von Lebensmittelfarbe gelesen hätte, wie sehen denn da die "Langzeitstudien" aus?


----------



## Phenom2 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend, ich funke mal dazwischen da ich eine Frage habe 

In "unserem" Casemod-Projekt hattender user s1l3nt und ich wegen der optik eine Frage.

Würde der Durchfluss und somit (falls extrem) die Kühlleistung vermindern, wenn zwischen der Pumpe und dem AGB ein High-Flow Kühler ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine nämlich, dass das nichts ausmacht, denn der Durchfluss vor und nach der Pumpe muss ja gleich sein. Wie seht Ihr das?


Lg,
phenom2


----------



## Robär (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du denn überhaupt für eine Pumpe? Wenn du eine Laing hast dann kannst du es so meiner Meinung nach sowieso vergessen, da die Pumpe direkt nach dem AGB kommen muss.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

des sieht mir eher nach ner xspc pumpe aus...

aber aufjeden fall den agb da weg und vor die pumpe er sollte nicht als druckkanister benutzt werden....
und auf jeden oben rein unten raus also genau nicht so wie in dem pic...


----------



## Phenom2 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, es ist eine Phobya DC12-400 Pumpe 


			
				F!ghter schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber aufjeden fall den agb da weg und vor die pumpe er sollte nicht als druckkanister benutzt werden....
> und auf jeden oben rein unten raus also genau nicht so wie in dem pic...



Der einlass ist bei der Pumpe soweit ich weiß aber vorne, wo in meiner Skizze der CPU-Kühler angeschlossen ist. Also passt das doch 
Man muss sich nur vorstellen dass zwischen Pumpe und AGB ein Highflow-Kühler ist.

Hier noch einmal die Flussrichtung verdeutlicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
phenom2


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Funktionieren tut es!



> Ich meine nämlich, dass das nichts ausmacht, denn der Durchfluss vor und nach der Pumpe muss ja gleich sein. Wie seht Ihr das?


Das stimmt. Aber ich glaube das der Durchfluss höher ist wenn das Wasser "ungebremst" direkt in die Pumpe fliessen kann.


----------



## Robär (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Pumpe genau funktioniert. Denn einige Pumpen ziehen sich das Wasser nämlich nicht selber (defintiv bei den Laing so). Wenn das bei dir der Fall ist würde es zwar wahrscheinlich funktionieren, allerdings hast du im CPU-Kühler null Wasserdruck.


----------



## Phenom2 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Pumpe genau funktioniert. Denn einige Pumpen ziehen sich das Wasser nämlich nicht selber (defintiv bei den Laing so). Wenn das bei dir der Fall ist würde es zwar wahrscheinlich funktionieren, allerdings hast du im CPU-Kühler null Wasserdruck.


Vom Rotor her ist das das gleiche Funktionsprinzip wie eine Eheim... Wenn die einmal wasser bekommen hat, kann die doch saugen oder? Wobei wenn Wasser ersteinmal durch den Kühler in die Pumpe gelangt ist, steht doch auch Wasser in der Pumpe.





> Das stimmt. Aber ich glaube das der Durchfluss höher ist wenn das Wasser "ungebremst" direkt in die Pumpe fliessen kann.


Hmm...da mag was dran sein xD ich teste das morgen einfach mal wenn ich die Kühlung bekomme 


Lg,
phenom2


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*EDIT:*


> Hmm...da mag was dran sein xD ich teste das morgen einfach mal wenn ich die Kühlung bekomme


Mach das.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Robär schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Pumpe genau funktioniert. Denn einige Pumpen ziehen sich das Wasser nämlich nicht selber (defintiv bei den Laing so). Wenn das bei dir der Fall ist würde es zwar wahrscheinlich funktionieren, allerdings hast du im CPU-Kühler null Wasserdruck.


Einer Kreiselpumpe ist es egal ob sie Wiederstand beim ansaugen hat oder nicht, solang eine Wassersäule vorhanden ist gehts. 
Nur Luft können diese Pumpen nicht ansaugen, geschweige verdichten, bei ner Laing die leer läuft gibts nach etwas längerer Zeit einen Lagerschaden.


----------



## Domowoi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub keine WaKü Pumpe kann Wasser verdichten.


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich klink mich mal ein. 

also, wasser kann man nicht verdichten, bzw man bräuchte irrsinnige kräfte dazu. 

eine kreiselpumpe kann kein wasser ansaugen, auch nicht wenn eine wassersäule da ist. das wasser mus immer in den ansaugtrakt reinlaufen. selbstansaugende pumpen sind zahnradpumpen und drehschieber-pumpen. die kommen aber im pc nicht zum einsatz. wozu wollt ihr denn eine selbbstansaugende pumpe?


----------



## Robär (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Einer Kreiselpumpe ist es egal ob sie Wiederstand beim ansaugen hat oder nicht, solang eine Wassersäule vorhanden ist gehts.
> Nur Luft können diese Pumpen nicht ansaugen, geschweige verdichten, bei ner Laing die leer läuft gibts nach etwas längerer Zeit einen Lagerschaden.



Stellt sich mir die Frage warum ich so oft gelesen habe, dass man hier den AGB direkt vor die Pumpe packen soll 



Robär schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> kann mir einer eine Empfehlung für das Einfärben des Wassers geben? Mir  ist so als ob ich vor langer Zeit mal hier was von Lebensmittelfarbe  gelesen hätte, wie sehen denn da die "Langzeitstudien" aus?



Selfpush


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Willkommen im Club, Gonzo16v: genau an dem Problem (5770er im Ref-Design) arbeite ich seit etlichen Wochen.......
Wenn Du sicher ein Ref-Design der 5770 haben willst, bleibt wohl nur die Sapphire 5770-Vapor-X.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Kühler nichtmal zu befüllen. Bis die Grafikkarte im 2D die große Masse des Kühlers erwärmt, dauert das eine ganze Weile.



Unmittelbar nach dem booten laufen viele Karten nicht im 2D-Modus, sondern mit voller Leistung...

Bei 1-2 Minuten würde ich auf alle Fälle Wasser einfüllen und den Finger am Netztschalter lassen. Wenn das Wasser kocht: Ausschalten 

Die dicken EK-Kühler sollten aber eigentlich genug Masse in der Nähe der GPU und SW haben.




Phenom2 schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich funke mal dazwischen da ich eine Frage habe
> 
> In "unserem" Casemod-Projekt hattender user s1l3nt und ich wegen der optik eine Frage.
> 
> Würde der Durchfluss und somit (falls extrem) die Kühlleistung vermindern, wenn zwischen der Pumpe und dem AGB ein High-Flow Kühler ist?



Nö. Für den Durchfluss ist es egal, in welcher Reihenfolge die Kühler sitzen und um die Kühlleistung spürbar zu beeinflussen muss man den Durchfluss schon deutlich verändern.

Es könnte aber die Funktion des AGBs als Luftabscheider und vor allem als Befüllhilfe beeinflussen. Bei HF und dicken Schläuchen sollte das Wasser zwar keine Probleme haben, bis zur Pumpe zu fließen, aber je nach Radiator dürfte der CPU-Kühler das Element mit dem größten Wiederstand im Kreislauf sein (zuminest kommerzielle "HF"-Kühler sind i.d.R. alles andere als ein Stück Rohr). D.h. der AGB würde sich auf der Druck-, nicht auf der Saugseite befinden und wenn man ihn bei laufender Pumpe öffnet könnte Wasser austreten.



> Ich meine nämlich, dass das nichts ausmacht, denn der Durchfluss vor und nach der Pumpe muss ja gleich sein. Wie seht Ihr das?



Zustände, in denen das nicht gegeben ist, nennt man "Leck".




x-coffee schrieb:


> eine kreiselpumpe kann kein wasser ansaugen, auch nicht wenn eine wassersäule da ist. das wasser mus immer in den ansaugtrakt reinlaufen. selbstansaugende pumpen sind zahnradpumpen und drehschieber-pumpen. die kommen aber im pc nicht zum einsatz.



Entsprechend dimensionierte Kreiselpumpen mit passendem Lager können auch selbstansaugend sein (wenn auch nur über vergleichsweise geringe Höhe), aber in dem Fall ging es nur um überhaupt ansaugend. Das ist für Kreiselpumpen überhaupt kein Problem. Solange die Pumpenkammer voll Wasser ist, wird das auch gepumpt - vollkommen egal, ob eine Wassersäule vor oder hinter der Pumpe zu bewegen ist.


----------



## McZonk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unmittelbar nach dem booten laufen viele Karten nicht im 2D-Modus, sondern mit voller Leistung...


Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass ich etwas von 2D-Taktraten geschrieben habe? Vielmehr von 2D, der einfach weniger Last (und damit viel weniger Abwärme) als der "3D-Betrieb" erzeugt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



Arma-Man schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> Glaube ich hätte die Bilder hochlade müssen hier auf der Seite.
> 
> ...



Schön zu sehen/wissen wäre wenn du mal erzählst ob der Heatkiller auf der anderen Seite nen nutzen hat...würde bei mir ehh nicht passen aber wissen würde ich es gerne.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

würde glaub ich jeden intressieren, auch wenn der nutzen wohl gegen null geht und es nur verkompliziert, lasse mich aber gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## sonnyboy (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Nuja, der Nutzen geht gegen Null, aber dem Menschen sein Wille ist sein Königreich. Das hat schonmal einer im Luxx versucht.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

ja weiß habs gesehn


----------



## Digger (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, Gonzo16v: genau an dem Problem (5770er im Ref-Design) arbeite ich seit etlichen Wochen.......
> Wenn Du sicher ein Ref-Design der 5770 haben willst, bleibt wohl nur die Sapphire 5770-Vapor-X.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


inner bucht gibts auch noch oft ref designs 

hab mir grade zwei bestellt


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ruyven: das mit dem Ansaugen geht aber nur, wenn schon Wasser in der Kreiselpumpe _drin_ ist.
Wenn (noch) _kein_ Wasser _drin_ ist, ist's nix mit Ansaugen.
Deswegen haben bsp. Feuerwehrkreiselpumpen immer eine gesonderte (meist Kolben-) Ansaugpumpe, das sie sonst kein Wasser ansaugen könnten.
Wenn die Kreiselpumpe selbst - bei uns aus dem AGB - erstmal mit Wasser gefüllt ist, saugt die Pumpe auch an.
Bis Luft rein kommt, dann ist die Herrlichkeit auch vorbei.....


----------



## Domowoi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mich ja schon gewundert warum jemand einen Lüfter einbaut der das Mainboard von hinten anbläst (in Sockelgegend), aber Wasserkühlung ist doch etwas übertrieben und ich frag mich ob man ohne den zusätzlichen Wiederstand nicht den selben Kühlungsgrad erreichen hätte können.


----------



## Phenom2 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, die Kühlug ist da, und ich habe gleich im Badezimmer gespült und ein bisschen getestet 

Der Durchfluss vermindert sich so gut wie überhaupt nicht, wenn der Kühler zwischen Pumpe und AGB geschaltet ist. Nur die Pumpe brummt ein kleines bisschen lauter, doch nur wirklich ganz minimal.


Gleich baue ich die WaKü an meinen Rechner, der hier auf dem Tisch liegt 

Lg,
phenom2

Lg


----------



## x-coffee (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

spamt mal nicht so rum hier. das ist ein ernstzunehmender fred!


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Test vom MORA 3 ?


----------



## ziko (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



x-coffee schrieb:


> ich klink mich mal ein.
> 
> also, wasser kann man nicht verdichten, bzw man bräuchte *irrsinnige kräfte dazu.*


 


Weder mit viel noch mit wenig Kraft, Wasser lässt sich nicht verdichten.Punkt!


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann Wasser komprimieren, jedoch nur sehr wenig und mit einem immensen Energieaufwand. Die Kompressibilität liegt irgendwo bei 1-3 Vol. %.


----------



## x-coffee (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ziko schrieb:


> Weder mit viel noch mit wenig Kraft, Wasser lässt sich nicht verdichten.Punkt!



siehe klutten - stimmt so nicht.

das dieser zustand in einer wakü natürlich niemals erreicht eird und selbst wenn keine große bedeutung hätte, ist aber natürlich auch richtig.


----------



## ziko (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



x-coffee schrieb:


> siehe klutten - stimmt so nicht.
> 
> das dieser zustand in einer wakü natürlich niemals erreicht eird und selbst wenn keine große bedeutung hätte, ist aber natürlich auch richtig.


 


Fluide sind inkompressibel. Punkt.
Eine geringe Kompression die bei extremen Drücken erreicht wird, beruht auf die Kompression der in der Flüssigkeit gelösten Gase, und Gase kann man komprimieren.
Das Volumen ändert sich je nach Temperatur aber unabhängig vom Druck.

Eine Komprimierung wäre theoretisch möglich bei Zuständen auf einem Gravitationsstern, einem "Schwarzen Loch"
Aber dann ist es kein "Wasser" mehr, oder als was kann man einen Klumpen Protonen und Neutronen ohne seine Elektronenhülle bezeichnen?
Ohne Elektronenhülle rücken die Kerne, die ja das Gewicht ausmachen, so eng zusammen dass es als Kompression bezeichnet werden kann.
Wie gross die Kompression ausfallen kann belegt der Grössenvergleich im Atom:
ein Fussball grosser  Atom-Kern wird vom Elektron in Nadelspitzengrösse in *10 Kilometern* Entfernung umkreist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn nun die "Fussbälle" eng zusammen rücken entsteht das Enorme Gewicht dieser Materie, aber eben es ist kein Wasser oder Fluid mehr.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ziko: Klutten hat recht - was du schreibst ist nicht richtig. Wasser lässt sich komprimieren, selbst Festkörper lassen sich komprimieren mit entsprechenden Kräften (die aber durchaus technisch zu realisieren sind und auch realisiert werden) . 
Die zugehörige Kenngröße findest du hier: Kompressionsmodul (das gilt für gasfreie Flüssigkeiten, Feststoffe und Gase) 
Es sind natürlich deutlich höhere Drücke notwendig als für Gase, aber das sind technisch durchaus beherrschbare Drücke - dazu braucht´s keinen Neutronenstern. 
Bei der Herstellung künstlicher Diamanten wird das btw eindrucksvoll zur Schau gestellt . Für die Mini-Drücke in einer Wakü hat das aber freilich keine Relevanz.

Edit: Du hast btw auch schon den Grund geliefert warum man Flüssigkeiten und sogar Feststoffe und unterkühlte Schmelzen (Glas) komprimieren kann. Es sind genau jene Freiräume die zwischen Elektronenhülle und Atomkern liegen die sich bei entsprechenden äußeren Drücken komprimieren lassen - btw durchaus mit makroskopisch sichtbarem Effekt  (siehe Eigenspannungen). Die unterschiedlichen Atomabstände in komprimierten und nicht komprimierten kristallinen Feststoffen lassen sich auch einfach per Röntgendiffraktometrie messen. Es gibt sogar Möglichkeiten das bei nicht kristallinen Werkstoffen zu tun. Bei Flüssigkeiten kommt zu der Kompression der Elektronenhüllen und damit der Verringerung der Atomabstände auch noch die Elasitizität der Molekülkonstellation selbst hinzu. Wasser ist da ein gutes Beispiel, da das H2O-Molekül wie ein Boomerang geformt ist, hat das Einzelmolekül anisotrope Kompressionseigenschaften. Das Volumen wird also zusätzlich zur Kompression der Orbitale auch noch durch den Winkel zwischen den beiden Wasserstoffatomen beeinflusst. 

In einem schwarzen Loch befindet sich im übrigen eine Singularität der Raumzeit. Das bedeutet, dass es dort keinen mehr oder weniger vorstellbaren bzw. definierten Zustand wie die sog. Neutronenflüssigkeit eines Neutronensterns gibt (möglich wäre das zwar, aber es lässt sich unmöglich nachweisen). Wenn ein Neutronenstern durch weitere Massenaufnahme zu einem schwarzen Loch kollabiert, ist alles innerhalb des Ereignishorizonts (Schwarzschildradius) der herkömmlichen Theorie nicht mehr zugänglich. Das ist wie Schrödingers Katze - man kann unmöglich heraus finden wie es da drin aussieht . Das einzige was man messen kann ist der Einfluss auf die Raumzeitkrümmung und damit lässt sich die Masse/Energie und der Schwarzschildradius eines schwarzen Lochs berechnen.


----------



## STER187 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Vjoe:
in diversen Foren verblüffst du mich immer wieder mit deinem Allgemeinwissen 

immer wieder ein Genuss deine Beiträge zu lesen bzw. anzusehn!

man lernt nie aus!

mfg
STER187


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da Wasser nur sehr unzureichend - in der Praxis eher gar nicht - komprimierbar ist, wurde früher (so ab etwa 1920) Wasser zur Kraftübertragung benutzt.
Das, was heute bei _Hydraulik _mit Öl bewerkstelligt wird, wurde anfangs mit Wasser gemacht.
Daher auch der Name: _Hydraulik _kommt von _Hydro _= Wasser.

Wie dem auch sei: für unsere Belange ist Wasser gar nicht kompressibel.

Und was die Kompression im allgemeinen angeht: theoretisch ist es möglich, beispielsweise aus einer IC-Lok (Baureihe 101) von 90 Tonnen sämtliche Gase (bsp. Luft) heraus zu komprimieren.
Dann wäre die nur noch so 'groß' wie ein Zuckerwürfel - wöge aber immer noch 90 Tonnen.
Ist aber reine Theorie - jedenfalls hat das bisher keiner geschafft.


STER187: man lernt nie aus - aber manche (Politiker bsp.) lernen's nie.
(Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ATB (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne kurze Zwischenfrage:

Wenn in einem Kreislauf Kupfer, Nickel, und Citronensäure im Wasser sind, wandern ja Kupferionen zum Nickel. Die Reaktion kann doch aber nur solange statt finden, solang das Wasser Kontakt mit einer Nickeloberfläche hat. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich hab ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Wenn in einem Kreislauf Kupfer, Nickel, und Citronensäure im Wasser sind, wandern ja Kupferionen zum Nickel. Die Reaktion kann doch aber nur solange statt finden, solang das Wasser Kontakt mit einer Nickeloberfläche hat. Ist das so richtig?



ja, das ist richtig! wenn es keinen reaktionspartner mehr gibt, findet die reaktion auch nicht mehr statt. aber wieso die frage? magst du deine wakü mit citronensäure spülen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es soll Leute geben, die Zitronensäure in ihr Kühlmittel geben, um ihn gegen bakteriellen Befall zu impfen.


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muhaha xD
naja helfen tuts gegen bakterien bestimmt, aber alkohol bzw. g48 wäre mir lieber. zitronensäure sit und bleibt eben eine säure.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zitronensäure wirkt nur über die Senkung des pH-Werts als Biozid. Das ist eine der schlechtesten Lösungen, um Bakterien oder Algen das Leben schwer zu machen, da damit eben auch die Korrosion stark gefördert wird. 

Glykol hat sich als Biozid in Waküs bewährt und es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund nicht dabei zu bleiben. Zitronensäure kann man mitunter zum Reinigen der Komponenten vor dem Einbau verwenden - wobei es da auch Besseres gibt . Im Kreislauf hat Zitronensäure wie auch andere Säuren nichts verloren. Der pH-Wert des Kühlmittels sollte möglichst neutral sein.


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, ob es gegen algen hilft weiß ich nicht, aber Bakterien werden sehr effizient abgetötet.
Das hat schon Alexander Fleming rausgefunden als er das penicilin entdeckt hat.

aber ich frage mich was bakterien überhaupt für nachteile bilden. das eigentliche problem sind algen.^^
zumal die korrosion relativ schnell einsetzten dürfte.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass ein niedriger pH-Wert hilft Bakterien zu killen steht außer Frage (hilft auch gegen Algen). Das geht auch mit andern Säuren.
Nur sind die Nebenwirkungen eben alles andere als hilfreich .


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nur sind die Nebenwirkungen eben alles andere als hilfreich .



ja, das steht auch ausser frage. 

ich nehm da lieber ein gemisch aus destiliertem wasser und g48.
wenn ich kein g48 da hab nehm ich stattdessen spiritus, geht auch.^^


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



x-coffee schrieb:


> wenn ich kein g48 da hab nehm ich stattdessen spiritus, geht auch.^^



Aber bitte nur wenn kein Plexiglas im Kreislauf verbaut ist! Auch den Dichtungen tut das ebenfalls weniger gut. Ethonol killt Plexiglas aber absolut zuverlässig!

Einwertige Alkohole wie Ethanol oder Methanol begünstigen die Rissbildung in Plexiglas enorm. Das ist auch der Grund warum Leute mit WaterWetter im Kreislauf immer wieder spektakuläre Ausfälle ihrer Plexiglas-Ausgleichsbehälter zu verzeichnen haben . Da ist zwar nur wenig Ethanol drin, aber umso widerlicher ist es wenn die Risse dann erst nach Wochen oder monaten auftreten. 

Wenn schon ein anderer Alkohol als Glykol, dann Isopropanol. Das ist auch nicht wirklich ideal und kann Plexiglas auf Dauer ebenfalls schädigen, aber es ist verdünnt und lange nicht heftig wie einwertige Alkohole.


----------



## fuSi0n (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch ich beim Heatkiller bei der Umrüstung auf AM3 eigentlich eine Backplate? Oder wird der Kühler direkt in der Sockelhalterung montiert mit dem Schrauben aus dem Umrüstkit? Und Sockel Am3 ist doch von den Lochabständen für die Kühler das gleiche wie Am2/2+, oder ?


----------



## Chaoswave (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hab auch nen heatkiller der soll auf nen am2+ board, da brauchste auf jeden fall ne backplate
ich denke mal bei am3 brauchste auch eine


----------



## F!ghter (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eher keine...
da fehlt n k


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Brauch ich beim Heatkiller bei der Umrüstung auf AM3 eigentlich eine Backplate? Oder wird der Kühler direkt in der Sockelhalterung montiert mit dem Schrauben aus dem Umrüstkit? Und Sockel Am3 ist doch von den Lochabständen für die Kühler das gleiche wie Am2/2+, oder ?


Backplate ist bei nem AMD System schon dabei. AM2 = AM3 Lochabstände.


----------



## Reder (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Habe eine zwischen Frage und zwar. Ich suche für einen 3,5" Einschub eine Temperaturanzeige die mehr als 4 Sensoren hat? Gibt es sowas, ich google schon die ganze Zeit. Auch die Wakü-Shops können mir nicht weiterhelfen.

Wäre über eine Antwort erfreut. 

MfG Reder


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenn nur diese Lüftersteuerung. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Master Pro 3.5" - schwarz Scythe Kaze Master Pro 3.5" - schwarz 70160


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu brauchst du denn mehr als vier Messkanäle? 

Mit einem T-Balancer BigNG und dessen Erweiterungen (Sensorhub, digital-Sensoren) kannst du ziemlich viele Temperatursensoren auslesen, aber sinnvoll ist das ja eigentlich nicht.
Der hat halt kein Frontpanel, lässt sich aber auch in einem 3,5-Schacht verbauen (das entsprechende Montagezubehör liegt bei)


----------



## fuSi0n (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte meinen HK 3.0 auf ein Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 bauen. Nun habe ich gelesen das bei einigen gigabyte boards die backplate nicht verschraubt ist und kein gewinde hat, sondern nur pins. Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrung mit dem 870A. Habe keine Lust mir nen Board zu kaufen und dann den kühler nicht montieren zu können.


----------



## Elzoco (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf den Produktbilder sehe ich Schrauben, also wird die Backplate wahrscheinlich Gewinde haben.
Am besten, du frägst mal bei Gigabyte nach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass ich etwas von 2D-Taktraten geschrieben habe? Vielmehr von 2D, der einfach weniger Last (und damit viel weniger Abwärme) als der "3D-Betrieb" erzeugt



Das stimmt, Furmark ist was anderes  . Aber 3D-Taktraten und vor allem 3D-Kernspannung erzeugen auch so deutlich mehr Abwärme, als im normalen Windowsbetrieb. Dürfte in der Praxis näher an Spielelast denn idle liegen. Man erinnere sich z.B. mal an die HD4 und deren hohe idle-Verbräuche. Und das war nur der Speichercontroller, der nicht runtertaktete!




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ruyven: das mit dem Ansaugen geht aber nur, wenn schon Wasser in der Kreiselpumpe _drin_ ist.
> Wenn (noch) _kein_ Wasser _drin_ ist, ist's nix mit Ansaugen.



Deswegen unterschied ich zwischen ansaugen und selbstansaugend 
Für letzteres, d.h. den Start des Pumpvorganges reicht vielen Pumpen aber auch eine teilweise gefüllte Pumpenkammer, wenn das Verhältniss aus gefordertem Druck und Pumpenleistung klein bleibt.




ziko schrieb:


> Fluide sind inkompressibel. Punkt.
> Eine geringe Kompression die bei extremen Drücken erreicht wird, beruht auf die Kompression der in der Flüssigkeit gelösten Gase, und Gase kann man komprimieren.



Äh: Gas ist ein Aggregatszustand. Wenn man moleküle einer bei Raumtemperatur gasförmigen Substanz löst, liegt kein Gas mehr vor, sondern eine Lösung. Und gelöste Teilchen verhalten sich in Bezug auf Kompressibilität wie andere Teile einer Flüssigkeit.

Und die von VJoe2max beschriebenen Möglichkeiten zur Kompression erfordern auch nicht annähernd die Kraft eines schwarzen Loches. Die spielen bereits bei ein paar hundert bis tausend Metern Wassertiefe eine für exakte Berechnungen nicht mehr zu vernachlässigende Rolle.




DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich hab ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Wenn in einem Kreislauf Kupfer, Nickel, und Citronensäure im Wasser sind, wandern ja Kupferionen zum Nickel. Die Reaktion kann doch aber nur solange statt finden, solang das Wasser Kontakt mit einer Nickeloberfläche hat. Ist das so richtig?



Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt nie Gedanken über die Richtung gemacht, aber ich kann bestätigen:
Bei ausreichend hohen Zitronensäure konzentrationen werden vernickelte Anschlüsse kupferfarben.





VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein anderer Alkohol als Glykol, dann Isopropanol. Das ist auch nicht wirklich ideal und kann Plexiglas auf Dauer ebenfalls schädigen, aber es ist verdünnt und lange nicht heftig wie einwertige Alkohole.



Ist Isopropanol nicht einwertig 




fuSi0n schrieb:


> Brauch ich beim Heatkiller bei der Umrüstung auf AM3 eigentlich eine Backplate? Oder wird der Kühler direkt in der Sockelhalterung montiert mit dem Schrauben aus dem Umrüstkit? Und Sockel Am3 ist doch von den Lochabständen für die Kühler das gleiche wie Am2/2+, oder ?





fuSi0n schrieb:


> Wollte meinen HK 3.0 auf ein Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 bauen. Nun habe ich gelesen das bei einigen gigabyte boards die backplate nicht verschraubt ist und kein gewinde hat, sondern nur pins. Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrung mit dem 870A. Habe keine Lust mir nen Board zu kaufen und dann den kühler nicht montieren zu können.



"keine Schrauben" hab ich noch nicht gehört, aber Gigabyte verbaut wohl gerne Backplates mit anderen Gewindegrößen. Da muss man entweder mit dünneren Schrauben und Muttern arbeiten (wenn man zwischen Backplate und Mainboardtray genug Platz hat), aufbohren und neue Gewinde schneiden oder eine andere Backplate kaufen.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn mehr als vier Messkanäle?



Man kann nie genug Messkanäle haben 
Ich hab acht, aber das ist definitiv nicht zu viel, wenn man mal einen Überblick über alle Komponenten haben will.
(für 3,5" fällt mir aber auch nichts ein)


----------



## Elzoco (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "keine Schrauben" hab ich noch nicht gehört, aber Gigabyte verbaut wohl gerne Backplates mit anderen Gewindegrößen. Da muss man entweder mit dünneren Schrauben und Muttern arbeiten (wenn man zwischen Backplate und Mainboardtray genug Platz hat), aufbohren und neue Gewinde schneiden oder eine andere Backplate kaufen.



Mein 780G-DS3H hatte nur Plastikstifte, zur Befestigung.

http://www.hoc.hu/upload/news/16278_gigabyte.jpg


----------



## Reder (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du denn mehr als vier Messkanäle?
> 
> Mit einem T-Balancer BigNG und dessen Erweiterungen (Sensorhub, digital-Sensoren) kannst du ziemlich viele Temperatursensoren auslesen, aber sinnvoll ist das ja eigentlich nicht.
> Der hat halt kein Frontpanel, lässt sich aber auch in einem 3,5-Schacht verbauen (das entsprechende Montagezubehör liegt bei)



Danke.

Ich habe fast alles Wassergekühlt bis auf Netzteil und RAM.  Ich möchte gerne fürs Mainboard, Festplatte, Grafikkarte, CPU jeweils einen Sensor haben. Da meine Wasserkühlung extern ist möchte ich noch für den Eingangs/Abgangs-Schlauch einen Sensor haben.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist Isopropanol nicht einwertig



Ja  - ich hätte vllt. schreiben sollen, dass es speziell primäre einwertige Alkohole sind, die die Spannungsrisskorrosion bei PMMA beförden. 
Sekundäre einwertige Alkohole wie Isoprop wirken auf PMMA jedoch nicht in dem Maße als Lösungsmittel. Zweiwertige (wie z.B. Glykol) oder Mehrwertige sind i. R. kein Problem.

Warum das chemisch so ist kannst du wahrscheinlich besser erklären  - ich komme eher aus der Ecke der Werkstoffwissenschaften, wo man vor allem den strukturmechanischen Ansatz betrachtet . 

Letztlich kann man jedenfalls festhalten, dass Glykol sich als ausreichendes und korrosiv unschädliches Biozid in Waküs sehr gut bewährt hat und daher auch kein Ersatz dafür nötig ist.

Edit:
@Reder:
Und was genau willst du dort dort überall messen? Die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf hat in aller Regel lediglich eine Varianz die sich im Bereich der Messgenauigikeit analoger Sensoren befindet 
Es bringt also eigentlich nichts überall Sensoren hin zu packen. Einer reicht für die Wassertemperatur allemal.
Oder geht es dir um die tatsächlichen Temperaturen der Komponenten?  Auch dafür sind solche Sensoren sehr ungeeignet, da sie erstens keine besonders hohe absolute Genauigkeit aufweisen und da du sie zweitens nicht an die heißesten Stellen der meisten Komponenten setzen kannst.


----------



## Reder (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @Reder:
> Und was genau willst du dort dort überall messen? Die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf hat in aller Regel lediglich eine Varianz die sich im Bereich der Messgenauigikeit analoger Sensoren befindet
> Es bringt also eigentlich nichts überall Sensoren hin zu packen. Einer reicht für die Wassertemperatur allemal.
> Oder geht es dir um die tatsächlichen Temperaturen der Komponenten?  Auch dafür sind solche Sensoren sehr ungeeignet, da sie erstens keine besonders hohe absolute Genauigkeit aufweisen und da du sie zweitens nicht an die heißesten Stellen der meisten Komponenten setzen kannst.



Die Temperatur der Komponenten möchte ich messen. Mir ist klar das es Schwankungen gibt, dennoch möchte ich gerne wissen wie hoch die Temperaturen ungefähr sind.
Da bald meine 2. Grafikkarte eintrudelt ( eine Wassergekühlt, eine Luftgekühlt Reverensdesign -.- ), wollte ich gern den Unterschied messen, ob sich Wasserkühlung bei der Graka lohnt( interessiert mich ein bißchen)  

Kann ich bei dem T-Balancer  bis zu 18 Sensoren anschließen( 10 analog, 8 digital), oder muss ich mich zwischen digital und analog entscheiden?


----------



## Scheolin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du weist schon das Grakas einen Temp Sensor verbaut haben.....


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der aber gut und gerne genauso ungenaue Werte wie ein in der Umgebung platzierter Foliensensor liefert . 

Wenn du da Absoluttemperaturen messen willst, wird´s echt schwierig. Der Aufwand ist ziemlich riesig wenn man da wirklich sinnvolle Vergleiche anstellen will.

Edit: Wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, kann man die digitalen und die analogen Sensoren parallel betreiben - sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Hab das Ding jetzt schon lang nicht mehr in Betrieb gehabt.

Edit#2: Hab mal ins Handbuch geschaut: Also der TB BigNG selbst hat nur vier analoge Eingänge (es liegen auch vier analoge Sensoren bei). Die digitalen Sensoren werden über den Bus angeschlossen und es liegen zwei davon bei (die sind im Gegensatz zu den analogen übrigens auch kalibrierbar ). 
Aufrüsten kann man das Ganze dann noch durch den Sensorhub, mit dem man dann auch einen DFM und sechs weitere analoge Sensoren anschließen lassen. Durch ein Erweiterungskit kann man noch sechs zusätzliche Digitalsensoren direkt am Bus des BigNG anschließen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Warum das chemisch so ist kannst du wahrscheinlich besser erklären  - ich komme eher aus der Ecke der Werkstoffwissenschaften, wo man vor allem den strukturmechanischen Ansatz betrachtet .



Ich?
Ich komm aus der Biologie, TA und ich haben uns neulich im Katalog vergewissern müssen, ob "2-Propanol" das gesuchte Isopropanol ist 




> Edit:
> @Reder:
> Und was genau willst du dort dort überall messen? Die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf hat in aller Regel lediglich eine Varianz die sich im Bereich der Messgenauigikeit analoger Sensoren befindet



Hängt vom Kreislauf ab. Meine Sensoren haben ein Rauschen <0,1K (=nicht angezeigt) und im Werkszustand eine Kalibrierung mit ±0,5K Abweichung, jetzt sind sie auf 0,1K Differenz kalibriert, daran scheiterts also schonmal nicht.
Und die Temperaturdifferenzen betragen in meinem langen Kreislauf bis zu 4K. Triple-SLI-Systeme erreichen mitlerweile auch bei hohen Durchflussraten ähnliche Werte.



> Es bringt also eigentlich nichts überall Sensoren hin zu packen. Einer reicht für die Wassertemperatur allemal.
> Oder geht es dir um die tatsächlichen Temperaturen der Komponenten?  Auch dafür sind solche Sensoren sehr ungeeignet, da sie erstens keine besonders hohe absolute Genauigkeit aufweisen und da du sie zweitens nicht an die heißesten Stellen der meisten Komponenten setzen kannst.



Die Genauigkeit reicht aus, um z.B. die miserable Wärmeübertragung im Spannungswandlerausleger eines GPU-X² 9800GTX zu dokumentieren oder die hervorragende Wärmeleitung von der Vorder- zur Rückseite eines PCBs oder (in dessen Folge) gute Näherungswerte für SB und NB zu bekommen,...
Auf alle Fälle haben die Sensoren den Vorteil, das man sie absolut kalibrieren kann - wärend die Sensoren in GPU oder CPU irgendwelche Mondwerte ausgeben, bei denen man nie weiß, ob man sie mit was anderem vergleichen darf.
Unterm Strich hab ich bei meinem System bereits folgende Punkte gemessen:
- Wasser warm
- Wasser kalt
- HDD1
- HDD2
- Luft unten
- Luft oben
- Luft draußen
- Luft über Radiator
- Luft unter Radiator
- Boden CPU-Kühler
- Rückseite Graka PCB
- Rückseite Graka Spannungswandler
- Vorderseite Grafikkarte Spannungswandler
- Vorderseite GPU-Kühler über Spannungswandler
- Vorderseite GPU-Kühler zwischen Spannungswandler und Hauptbereit
- Vorderseite GPU-Kühler Hauptkühlblock
- Spannungswandler Mobo Rückseite, obere Reihe
- Spannungswandler Mobo Rückseite, linke Reihe
- Northbridge Mobo Rückseite
- Southbridge Mobo Rückseite
- RAM
- Spannungsregler(?) Feld neben RAM
Bei meinem vorrangegangenen System kam noch dazu
- Spannungswandler Mobo direkt
- Netzteil, Rückseite
- Netzteil, Seite
- Netzteil, Wasserkühler

Die meisten misst man zwar nur einmal aus Interesse, aber auch dafür sind ein paar "lose" Sensoren ganz nett. Als absolute Grundfunktion reicht in einem Wakü-PC natürlich einmalig die Wassertemperatur, aber ich finde im Rahmen von Veränderungen am Kreislauf auch die Differenztemperaturen in ihm interessant, eine Festplatte brauche ich zur Steuerung der Gehäuselüftung, die Temperatur im Gehäuseinneren kann auch nicht schaden und wenn neue Komponenten gewaküht werden sollen, braucht man auch schnell mal 1-2 Sensoren für nen vorher-nachher Vergleich. Und flugs ist man bei 4-6 Sensoren. Wenn das System erstmal fertig ist, werde ich vermutlich auch CPU-Kühlerboden und Northbridgerückseite in die fest Rubrik aufnehmen, ggf. eine Spannungswanlderbank oder was auf der Grafikkarte um Gehäuselüfter nach Lastzustand regeln zu können.


----------



## Reder (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine Bestellung bei Aquatuning sehe dann so aus:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-Balancer/bigNG FanController T-Balancer/bigNG 70019
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController Sensorhub (Digital) für T-Balancer FanController Sensorhub (Digital) für T-Balancer 70029

So ok? Dürfte reichen, da die nicht benötigten Sensoren als Ersatz verwendet werden können.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit#2: Hab mal ins Handbuch geschaut: Also der TB BigNG selbst hat nur vier analoge Eingänge (es liegen auch vier analoge Sensoren bei). Die digitalen Sensoren werden über den Bus angeschlossen und es liegen zwei davon bei (die sind im Gegensatz zu den analogen übrigens auch kalibrierbar ).
> Aufrüsten kann man das Ganze dann noch durch den Sensorhub, mit dem man dann auch einen DFM und sechs weitere analoge Sensoren anschließen lassen. Durch ein Erweiterungskit kann man noch sechs zusätzliche Digitalsensoren direkt am Bus des BigNG anschließen.


Ein paar Ergänzungen muss ich da doch machen:
1. Man kann digitale wie analoge Sensoren kalibrieren.
Die Digitalen sind in der Regel aber so genau dass man diese direkt als Referenz für die NTCs nehmen kann.
"Kalibrieren" bedeutet in dem Fall allerdings nur relatives oder absolutes anpassen des Messwertes.
Mit dem Sensorhub(Analog) ist dann auch Linearisierung möglich.

2. Digitalsensoren kann man immer einzeln nachkaufen und können dank Bus auch ohne Zusatzcontroller auf bis zu 8 Stück erweitert werden.

@Reder:
Der lohnenswerte Sensorhub ist der Analoge. Da nur dieser mehr "normale" Sensoren, Linearisierung dieser Sensoren und Durchflussmesser unterstützt. Der "Digitale Sensorhub" ist einafch nur eine Hand voll Digitalsensoren.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran: In der Bio hat man doch auch jede Menge Chemie oder nicht? 

Das mit den Differenzen in langen Kreisläufen mit sehr vielen Komponenten und moderatem Durchfluss ist sicher richtig, entspricht aber nicht unbedingt den heute leider üblichen einfachen HighFlow-Konfigurationen die man überall sieht. Wenn´s nicht gerade Multi-GPU-Systeme oder welche mit so Heizkraftwerken wie der GTX480 sind, bewegt man sich da normalerweise im 1K Bereich. Das ist einfach irrelevant. Auch 4K sind für OC etc. auch noch irrelevant, aber gut - wenn man´s aus Interesse einfach mal messen will, ist da ja nichts gegen einzuwenden . 

Ich mach sowas immer mit dem Infrarotthermometer - ist einfach bequemer und reicht mir völlig aus. Bei meinem Gerät kann man auch den Emmissionsgrad einstellen, so dass man auch auf unterschiedlich reflexiven Oberflächen messen kann. Ist allerdings manchmal schwierig eine ähnliche Oberfläche zum kalibrieren zu finden und machen Bauteile sind ein wenig zu klein - selbst mit guter Bolometer-Optik.


@Olstyle: Hast natürlich recht - relativ kalibrieren kann man beide Sorten. Ich meinte damit eigentlich, die Option, dass man auch einen Offset vorgeben kann (absolute-calibration). Aber wie ich gerade im Handbuch sehe müsste das auch direkt am BigNG für die analogen Sensoren gehen - oder geht das wirklich nur mit dem Sensorhub? 
Die Frage wäre allerdings wie man die Referenztemperatur herstellt auf der der Offset beruht.. 

Die Halbleitersensoren haben die Linearisierung der Kennlinie btw ja direkt eingebaut. Die müssen eigentlich nur noch angeglichen werden wenn sie nicht on vorn herien stimmen. Bei mir lagen die von Anfang an ziemlich gut.

Der T-Ban ist jedenfalls sicher das Gerät aus dem PC-Bereich mit dem man am ehesten so viele Messstellen einigermaßen zuverlässig überwachen kann.


----------



## Phenom2 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi nochmal,

ich habe jetzt die Wasserkühlung in meinem Case verbaut. Soweit, sogut.

Nun habe ich feststellen müssen, dass die 'Phobya 400 irgendwas' Pumpe rattert so wie eine Eheim ohne Eheim-Mod. Muss ich diese reklamieren oder was soll ich tun?


Lg,
phenom2


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Olstyle: Hast natürlich recht - relativ kalibrieren kann man beide Sorten. Ich meinte damit eigentlich, die Option, dass man auch einen Offset vorgeben kann (absolute-calibration). Aber wie ich gerade im Handbuch sehe müsste das auch direkt am BigNG für die analogen Sensoren gehen - oder geht das wirklich nur mit dem Sensorhub?
> Die Frage wäre allerdings wie man die Referenztemperatur herstellt auf der der Offset beruht..


Der einfachste Weg zum kalibrieren ist Digital- und Analogsensor(bei Bedarf auch noch ein normales Thermometer) nebeneinander zu legen und dann halt die Werte im T-Ban an zu passen.


> Die Halbleitersensoren haben die Linearisierung der Kennlinie btw ja direkt eingebaut. Die müssen eigentlich nur noch angeglichen werden wenn sie nicht on vorn herien stimmen. Bei mir lagen die von Anfang an ziemlich gut.


Die flachen Analogsensoren sind reine NTCs ohne irgend eine Schaltung dazu, da wird definitiv nichts linearisiert.
Was anderes sind die Digitalsensoren, da ist die Auswertelektronik mit im Messkopf.


> Der T-Ban ist jedenfalls sicher das Gerät aus dem PC-Bereich mit dem man am ehesten so viele Messstellen einigermaßen zuverlässig überwachen kann.


Das definitiv, allerdings ist die Möglichkeit über 20W Output danach zu regeln auch nicht schlecht.

@Phenom2:
Ich würde sie umtauschen, allerdings glaube ich nicht dass ein neues Modell so viel besser wäre. Vielleicht solltest du dir ja doch nochmal überlegen eine "echte" Eheim zu nehmen.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die flachen Analogsensoren sind reine NTCs ohne irgend eine Schaltung dazu, da wird definitiv nichts linearisiert.
> Was anderes sind die Digitalsensoren, da ist die Auswertelektronik mit im Messkopf.


Das sag ich doch . Halbleiter Tempsensor (sog. Digitalsensor)  |= NTC  (analoger Sensor).
Auswerteelektronik ist in den Halbleitersenoren allerdings nicht drin, sondern lediglich das Businterface. Linearsiert sind die über die im Chip abgepeicherte Kennlinie.

Der einzige Nachteil den diese Art Halbleitersensoren haben ist ihre Größe. Selbst "kleine" onewire Sensoren wie der DS18S20 oder DS18B20, die man auch ohne Platine nutzen kann, sind einfach noch relativ groß (ca. 4mm Durchmesser). Deshalb kriegt man die leider nicht überall unter. Die analogen Foliensenoren mit NTCs sind dagegen einfach winzig und leicht zu platzieren.

Inzwischen sollte aber so oder klar sein, auf was wir beide hinaus wollten . Lassen wir´s also besser dabei .

Edit: @Phenom2: Diese Erfahrung musste ich auch schon machen. Die Pumpe gibt´s ja von diversen Anbietern - ursprünglich werden die von Jingway hergestellt .
Ich fürchte auch bei diesen Pumpen gibt´s, wie so häufig, ziemliche Qualitätsunterschiede bzw. Toleranzen innerhalb der Serie. In vielen Tests wird sie ausdrücklich als relativ leise Pumpe gewürdigt, während andere sie als laut bezeichnen. Offenbar hast du da, wie ich, ein lauteres Modell erwischt, oder wir sind diesbezüglich beide zu empfindlich. Möglich wäre natürlich auch ein Defekt, aber ich glaube da nicht so ganz dran, denn zumindest meine Pumpe läuft ansonsten einwandfrei - nur eben relativ laut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Da kommt man mal 'nen Tag nicht vorbei - und hat gleich so viel zu lesen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gas ist ein Aggregatszustand.


Dem ist so: Wasser hat ja - wie fast alle Stoffe - drei mögliche Aggregatzustände: 


fest: Eis
flüssig: das allseits bekannte Wasser
gasförmig: Dampf
Es ist übrigens ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, dass Wasser erst ab 0°C vom festen in den gasförmigen Zustand übergeht: auch bei Temperaturen unterhalb von 0°C findet eine - wenn auch geringe - 'Verdampfung' statt.
Außerdem hat Wasser eine Besonderheit: es ist im festen Aggregatzustand ist _leichter _als im Flüssigen!
Normalerweise ist das spezifische Gewicht in der Reihenfolge fest-flüssig-gasförmig sinkend, also ist eine bestimmte Masse (vereinfacht: ein bestimmtes Gewicht, bsp. 1 kg) einer Substanz im festen Zustand vom Volumen her kleiner, als im flüssigen Zustand und im gasförmigen Zustand ist das Volumen nochmals (meist erheblich) größer als im flüssigen Zustand.
Der letzte Unterschied (flüssig-gasförmig) kann auch schnell mal im Bereich des 100-fachen Volumens und mehr liegen - davon 'lebt' jede Dampfmaschine.

Beim Wasser ist das jedoch nicht so: es ist im festen Zustand im Volumen größer (um rund 1/7) als im flüssigen Zustand - sonst würden Eisberge nicht schwimmen.
Und dann hätten wir hier ein Riesenproblem!

Der Unterschied, ob ein Stoff als Gas oder Flüssigkeit angesehen wird, ist meist davon abhängig, wie er sich bei Raumtemperatur (~23°C) verhält.
Außerdem ist der Aggregatzustand auch vom Druck abhängig.
Einige Gas beispielsweise sind bei hohem Druck bereits bei Raumtemperatur flüssig.

Wer schon mal mit Flüssigstickstoff (Stickstoff ist an sich ja ein Gas) gekühlt hat, kann da sicher viel von erzählen.
Auch bei Campinggas (Propan-Butan) tritt unter entsprechendem Druck eine Verflüssigung ein.

Diese unterschiedlichen Aggregatzustände macht sich ja beispielsweise das Massenspektometer zu Nutze: die Probe - auch Metalle - wird Verdampft (ggf. unter verringertem Druck) und die dabei entstehenden Gase werden mittels Licht gemessen, ihr Spektrum wird festgestellt.
Diese Spektralanalyse liefert sehr genaue Werte, aus denen sich dann die Inhaltsstoffe der Probe ablesen lassen.
(vereinfacht ausgedrückt)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann nie genug Messkanäle haben
> Ich hab acht, aber das ist definitiv nicht zu viel, wenn man mal einen  Überblick über alle Komponenten haben will.
> (für 3,5" fällt mir aber auch nichts ein)


dem stimme ich zu: Mein AE hat nur sechs - und das ist mir oft zu wenig.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Reder:
> Und was genau willst du dort dort überall messen? Die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf hat in aller Regel lediglich eine Varianz die sich im Bereich der Messgenauigikeit analoger Sensoren befindet


Dem widerspreche ich!
Die Temperaturunterschiede sind zwar recht gering - unter 1°K - aber doch messbar.
Und zusammen mit der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit - und auch die ist nicht überall gleich; nur die Durchflussmenge ist überall gleich, es sei denn, man hat Abzweige drin - kann man die abgeführte Wärmeenergie ermitteln.
Das macht das AE mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen ganz gut.
Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass die Ergebnisse stimmen, die das AE ausrechnet.
Nach denen bringt meine Grafikkarte eine höhere Wärmeleistung in den Kreislauf, als insgesamt abgeführt wird......
Oder das Aqaudrive wirkt noch zusätzlich als Radiator....




Reder schrieb:


> Die Temperatur der Komponenten möchte ich messen. Mir ist klar das es Schwankungen gibt, dennoch möchte ich gerne wissen wie hoch die Temperaturen ungefähr sind.
> Da bald meine 2. Grafikkarte eintrudelt ( eine Wassergekühlt, eine Luftgekühlt Reverensdesign -.- ), wollte ich gern den Unterschied messen, ob sich Wasserkühlung bei der Graka lohnt( interessiert mich ein bißchen)


Wie sich die Temps unterscheiden, kannst Du demnächst in meinem TB nachlesen: ich habe derzeit eine 5770 drin, die tausche ich am WE gegen eine 5770 Vapor-X, mache eine Testreihe (3D-Mark 06 und -Vantage), rüste die 5700 Vapor-X auf Wasserkühlung um und mache eine neue Testreihe.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die Wasserkühlung erheblich was bringt.
Ich habe schon mal mit zwei 5770er im CF-Betrieb getestet.
Die Wassergekühlte war übertaktet und die primäre Karte (musste also noch die Grafikausgabe bewältigen) und erreichte dabei (Furmak, was sonst?) eine Temperatur von 50 oder 55°C (ich müsste nachsehen, meine aber, es wären 50° gewesen); die Luftgekühlte war nicht übertaktet und nur die sekundäre Karte, erreiche aber - im offenen Rechner, also mit genug Luft - eine Temperatur von 90°.
Ich denke, das sagt alles aus.



Scheolin schrieb:


> du weist schon das Grakas einen Temp Sensor verbaut haben.....


Der misst aber nur interne Temperaturen; die Wassertemperatur oder die Oberflächentemperatur kann er damit nicht messen.
Und da diese eingebauten Sensoren teilweise unterschiedlich positioniert sind und auch nicht die genauesten sind, ist die Vergleichbarkeit der damit ermittelten Werte nicht 100%ig.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt vom Kreislauf ab. Meine Sensoren haben ein Rauschen <0,1K (=nicht angezeigt) und im Werkszustand eine Kalibrierung mit ±0,5K Abweichung, jetzt sind sie auf 0,1K Differenz kalibriert, daran scheiterts also schonmal nicht.
> Und die Temperaturdifferenzen betragen in meinem langen Kreislauf bis zu 4K. Triple-SLI-Systeme erreichen mittlerweile auch bei hohen Durchflussraten ähnliche Werte.
> 
> Die Genauigkeit reicht aus, um z.B. die miserable Wärmeübertragung im Spannungswandlerausleger eines GPU-X² 9800GTX zu dokumentieren oder die hervorragende Wärmeleitung von der Vorder- zur Rückseite eines PCBs oder (in dessen Folge) gute Näherungswerte für SB und NB zu bekommen,...
> Auf alle Fälle haben die Sensoren den Vorteil, das man sie absolut kalibrieren kann - während die Sensoren in GPU oder CPU irgendwelche Mondwerte ausgeben, bei denen man nie weiß, ob man sie mit was anderem vergleichen darf.


Na, dem stimme ich zu.
Zumal mein System recht geringe Durchflusswerte hat: unter 30l/Std sind bei mir Idle normal.

Eine Sensorerweiterung für's AE wäre wirklich ganz nett....
Wenn ich messen könnte, wie ich wollte, würde ich messen:


Einlass (also vom Radi in den Rechner)
Auslass (also vom Rechner in den Radi)
vor der CPU
nach der CPU
vor der Grafikkarte
nach der Grafikkarte
bei mehreren Grakas auch dazwischen
Lufttemperatur auf dem Radi
Luft oben im Rechner
Luft unten im Rechner
Backplate CPU
Luft- oder Wasser am Ram (je nachdem, ob wassergekühlt oder nicht)
Bei meinen Messungen habe ich schon spürbare Unterschiede feststellen müssen - die Temperatur im Kreislauf ist also nur annähernd gleich. 
Daher komme ich ja drauf, dass mein Aquadrive sich wie ein Radiator auswirkt.

Aktuell habe ich 26,9° (zwischen Aquadrive und Northbridge, also vor der CPU) bis 28,3° (am Auslass, also vor dem Radi) und das im Desktop-Betrieb und ohne Grafikkarte (ist derzeit luftgekühlt)!
Da die Sensoren unmittelbar beim Systemstart alle die gleiche Temperatur anzeigen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie zumindest in etwa gleiche Werte hergeben.
Dabei gleich mal 'ne frage: wo bekomme ich digitale Temperatursensoren her und kann ich die am AE anschließen?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Phenom2 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @Phenom2:
> Ich würde sie umtauschen, allerdings glaube ich nicht dass ein neues Modell so viel besser wäre. Vielleicht solltest du dir ja doch nochmal überlegen eine "echte" Eheim zu nehmen.



Hi, geht de Garantie flöten, wenn ich das Gehäuse aufschraube? Ich glaube ich versuche mal einen Eheim-Mod xD


Lg,
phenom2


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

normalerweise ist die Garantie futsch, wenn Du das Gehäuse aufschraubst oder - bei einer Gaka - den Kühler wechselst.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich!
> Die Temperaturunterschiede sind zwar recht gering - unter 1°K - aber doch messbar.


Messbar in jedem Fall - nur nicht mit der im Wakü-Bereich üblichen Messtechnik .
Selbst mit auf einen sicheren Absolutwert kalibrierten Analogsensoren haben diese nach wie vor ihre Absolutgenauigkeit von +-1°K - da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab . "Gemessene" Temperaturunterschiede von 2°K liegen damit im Bereich der Messgenauigkeit und können daher nicht ernst genommen werden .
Nichts anderes wollte ich damit aussagen . 
Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen würde müsste man die +-1°K natürlich als Standardabweichung mit der entsprechenden Häufigkeitsverteilungen ansehen. Das gibt dann aber nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Messwerts wieder. Die Grenzen bleiben dieselben. 

Abgesehen davon haben derart geringe Temerpaturunterscheide natürlich auch keine praktische Relevanz. Aber auch wenn man es nur interessehalber misst, muss man sich einfach darüber im klaren sein, dass hinter jeden Messwert eigentlich die Standardabweichung gehört. Damit ist bei Verwendung von analogen NTC-Sensoren schon mal alles hinterm Komma hinfällig  - vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Auch die digitalen Halbleiter Sensoren haben auch nur eine Absolutgenauigkeit von +-0,5°K, wenn sie kalibriert wurden.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das macht das AE mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen ganz gut.
> Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass die Ergebnisse stimmen, die das AE ausrechnet.
> Nach denen bringt meine Grafikkarte eine höhere Wärmeleistung in den Kreislauf, als insgesamt abgeführt wird......
> Oder das Aqaudrive wirkt noch zusätzlich als Radiator....


Merkst du was?  
Im Prinzip ist diese Energieberechnung des Aquaero ja ein gut gedachtes Feature, aber was die Ausführung angeht ist es prinzipbedingt halt doch nicht mehr als ein sehr grobes Schätzeisen  (Grund siehe oben).




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Bei meinen Messungen habe ich schon spürbare Unterschiede feststellen müssen - die Temperatur im Kreislauf ist also nur annähernd gleich.
> Daher komme ich ja drauf, dass mein Aquadrive sich wie ein Radiator auswirkt.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich 26,9° (zwischen Aquadrive und Northbridge, also vor der CPU) bis 28,3° (am Auslass, also vor dem Radi) und das im Desktop-Betrieb und ohne Grafikkarte (ist derzeit luftgekühlt)!
> Da die Sensoren unmittelbar beim Systemstart alle die gleiche Temperatur anzeigen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie zumindest in etwa gleiche Werte hergeben.



Es ist zwar nach den Ergebnissen wahrscheinlich (und sicher auch tatsächlich so), dass ein geringer Unterschied besteht, aber angesichts der Messgenauigkeit muss man ganz klar sagen, dass deine Ergebnisse voll innerhalb dieser Messgenauigkeit liegen . Daraus lässt sich also nicht wirklich eine Aussage treffen wie groß der Unterschied nun wirklich ist.
Nur weil die Sensoren beim Systemstart abgeglichen sind, verlieren sie nicht ihre systematische Ungenauigkeit. 

Obwohl die Messung von Temperaturen so beliebt ist unter PC-Bastlern scheinen leider nur sehr wenige etwas davon zu verstehen. Das soll jetzt wirklich keine Angriff auf dich oder andere hier sein (ich ertappe mich auch selbst manchmal dabei Messergebnisse falsch zu interpretieren) - das ist einfach eine allgemeine Beobachtung die man überall machen kann. Das Problem ist nur, dass sich die wenigsten darüber bewusst sind. 
Das Schlimmste daran ist aber, wie verbissen sich machen Leute unter diesen Voraussetzungen dann anhand von irgendwelchen Kommastellen bei Kühlertests, darüber streiten was für praktische Tragweite diese ohnehin nicht relevanten "Unterschiede" hätten.... 
Ähnliches gilt btw auch für Duchflussmessungen, wo ebenfalls niemals der Messfehler in Betracht gezogen wird, der dort noch deutlich größer sein kann und auch noch starke Nichtlinearitäten eine Rolle spielen. Die wenigsten litern einen neuen DFM aus und sind sich über die tatsächliche Genauigkeit in dem Bereich den sie messen bewusst. 

Von daher muss ich einfach sagen, dass den Ergebnissen die mit der üblichen Messtechnik im Wakü-Bereich erzielt werden (zumindest wenn die üblichen Methoden verwendet werden) eine viel zu hohe Bedeutung zugesprochen wird. Schaut man sich das alles mal unter realistischem Blickwinkel an muss man sagen, das 95% der Diskussionen über Temperaturen, Durchflüsse und Spannungen (wobei es da noch am genauesten zugeht) einfach grober Unfug sind. 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dabei gleich mal 'ne frage: wo bekomme ich digitale Temperatursensoren her und kann ich die am AE anschließen?


Entweder bei einem Elektronikversender (Reichelt, Conrad, etc.) oder du nimmst halt die von mcubed für den T-Ban.
Am Aquaero kann man aber bislang keine digitalen Tempsensoren anschließen. AC hat aber neue Erweiterungen für das AE angekündigt. Vielleicht wird da ja mal so was dabei sein.

Edit:


Phenom2 schrieb:


> Hi, geht de Garantie flöten, wenn ich das Gehäuse  aufschraube? Ich glaube ich versuche mal einen Eheim-Mod xD


Wenn du sie überhaupt auf kriegst, geht die Garantie flöten. 
Vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück als ich - meine hab ich jedenfalls nicht auf gekriegt. Scheint zusätzlich zur Verschraubung noch verklebt zu sein ...


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, bei meiner Eheim 1046 hat es nichts gebracht, das Flügelrad mit Teflonband zu fixieren, sondern man musste den Magneten mit Sek. Kleber festkleben


----------



## Phenom2 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich hab Sie eben aufgeschraubt. Allerdings sind Magnet und Rotor ein festes Bauteil. Da kann man nichts mehr modden 

Ich versuche es noch einmal, die Pumpe auf 7V zu drosseln...welche Kabel sind denn an einem 4-Pin Stecker für 7V Plus und minus? Ist Rot Plus und Gelb Minus?

Lg,
phenom2


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm - meine geht partout nicht auf. Hab es grad nochmal probiert...


----------



## Phenom2 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir war da eine Duchtung unter diesem "Deckel" die ein wenig geklebt hat  Aber mit ein bisschen Zug ging der Deckel dann doch auf 



> ...welche Kabel sind denn an einem 4-Pin Stecker für 7V Plus und minus? Ist Rot Plus und Gelb Minus?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> ...welche Kabel sind denn an einem 4-Pin Stecker für 7V Plus und minus? Ist Rot Plus und Gelb Minus?



Für 7 Volt ist die 12V Leitung (Gelb) Plus und die 5V Leitung (Rot) Minus.


----------



## Phenom2 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach so wird das gerechnet  Ist eigentlich logisch, aber ich wollte nichts kaputt machen 


Lg,
phenom2


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da geht nichts kaputt. 

Ich hab hier 7 V Lüfteradapter von Sharkoon, die machen auch nix anderes, und mein 2 PC in dem die Verbaut sind gibts keine Probs.


----------



## razerkiller75 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir einer gute grüne Farbzusätze empfehlen???
Hab die von Primochill, aber die sind irgendwie nicht das Wahre.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lebensmittelfarbe oder Double Protect Ultra.


----------



## Musikfreak (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Ich hab seit einem Viertel Jahr nun eine Wasserkühlung und ich hab das gefühl als würde das Wasser schon Grün werden obwohl ich doch alle zusätze reingeschüttet habe.

Kann es schon sein das es nach einem Viertel Jahr kommt oder ist es einfach nur einbildung 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Nucleus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, Du machst da was falsch, Musikfreak


----------



## Musikfreak (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja bloß was halt  Ich hab Destiliertes Wasser genommen und so ein Zusatz wo man reinschütten muss 

M.f.g Yannik


----------



## Riot_deluxe (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Moin!Kann das wirklich sein?*

Ich habe mir extra eine stärkere Pumpe gekauft, da mir vor dem Kauf von der Eheim PCPS abgeraten wurde, da diese zu schwach sei...

Nun habe ich eine Eheim 1046 in meinem System, wenn ich diese mit 50% laufen lasse sind die Temps von CPU und GPU niedriger als wenn ich die Pumpe mit 100% laufen lasse, also der Durchfluss schneller/höher ist...

Kann das wirklich sein? Und wenn ja, warum dann überhaupt Pumpen mit mehr Leistung kaufen?

Als Radiator kommt ein 360er mit 3x120mm-Lüftern@1000rpm zum Einsatz. 

Die Temps im Idle mit 50% Pumpe:

CPU: 30°
GPU:32°

Die Temps im Idle mit 100% Pumpe:

CPU: 32°
GPU: 33°


Unter Last ist es völlig egal ob 50% oder 100%, da geht die CPU auf max. 49° und der GPU auf max. 52°...


----------



## drunkendj (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann mehrere Gründe haben. Zum einen produziert die Pumpe selbst wärme. Je mehr Leistung sie bringt um so höher ist die wärme Abgabe logischerweise. Zum anderen sind die temp Sensoren von Cpu und Gpu im bei niedriegen Temperaturen nicht so genau sind. Dadurch kann es zu fehlern kommen. 

Mehr Durchfluss macht sinn wenn man Düsenkühler einsetzt die dadurch bessere Kühleistungen erzielen.  Sonst reicht ein Durchfluss von etwa 60 Liter pro stunde aus. Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Messbar in jedem Fall - nur nicht mit der im Wakü-Bereich üblichen Messtechnik
> 
> Im Prinzip ist diese Energieberechnung des Aquaero ja ein gut gedachtes Feature, aber was die Ausführung angeht ist es prinzipbedingt halt doch nicht mehr als ein sehr grobes Schätzeisen  (Grund siehe oben).
> 
> ...



Siehst Du, und genau deswegen gebe ich nicht allzu viel auf die Ergebnisse und Test's.
Bei den Test's sind mir die Ergebnisse  - wenn überhaupt - nur zur Erlangung eines Überblickes wichtig: man kann auf Grund der Ergebnisse wenigstens die ganz miesen ausschließen.

Letztlich sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen wichtig - deswegen teste ich ja so vieles selber durch.

Gewisse Werte sind halt subjektiv oder nach den eigenen Wünschen zu werten.
Bsp. heißt es in der Beschreibung von AC , dass der Mora 2 ein passiv kühlender Radiator sei.
Als ich das in meinem ersten Thread hier im Forum äußerte, wurde mir massiv widersprochen - nicht ganz zu unrecht.
Ich habe in dem Fall für meine Verhältnisse fest gestellt, dass er gut genug kühlt, um meinen Ansprüchen zu genügen - aber unter hoher Last doch nicht passiv.

Was die Leistungsmessungen angeht: für genaue Messungen braucht's entsprechende Messgeräte - und die Kosten nun mal entsprechend.

Mir persönlich sind nur zwei Dinge wichtig:


ausreichend gekühlt
leise
Dabei komme ich auf Durchflusswerte, die - hätte ich vorher behauptet, damit arbeiten zu können - auf totalen Widerspruch gestoßen wären.
Aber: meine (derzeit) knapp 23l/Std reichen ebenso mir völlig hin, wie die knapp 70 unter Volllast.
Das steht in vollem Kontrast zu dem, was teilweise propagiert wird: über 100, teilweise 140-160L/Std.

Insoweit war es für mich zwar 'ne Überraschung, als ich feststellte, dass die abgeführte Wärmeleistung der Grafikkarte höher als die abgeführte Gesamtleistung ist, aber ich habe mir halt gleich gesagt: 


'Wärmeverlust' am Aquadrive oder
Messfehler, Sensordefekt, falsche Basis ( = falsche Auswahl in der Aquasuite) gewählt oder was in der Richtung
Wie gesagt: wichtig ist, dass der Rechner läuft - egal, was ich mache - und dass er leise (genug) ist.
Und beides ist der Fall; damit erfüllt die Wakü ihren Zweck.
Ob sie nun von der Grafikkarte 100 und von der CPU 0 Watt abführt, ob sie nun 20 oder 80 Liter in der Stunde umwälzt, ist mir dann egal.

Ist halt - für mich - nur Hobby, Zeitvertreib und 'Spielerei' - wirklich brauchen tue ich die Wakü nicht.
Anmerkung: da werden einige ganz schön Aufschreien - aber genau das habe ich schon am Anfang meines Tagebuchs geschrieben.
​Und genau daraus heraus nehme ich die Werte nicht zu sehr ernst - mir macht es halt auch Spaß, für Andere solche Test's zu machen, Sachen auszuprobieren und auszuknobeln.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: kann sein, dass ich heute nicht mehr online komme: Systemumbau


----------



## x-coffee (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> *Moin!Kann das wirklich sein?*
> 
> Ich habe mir extra eine stärkere Pumpe gekauft, da mir vor dem Kauf von der Eheim PCPS abgeraten wurde, da diese zu schwach sei...
> 
> ...



kann eigentlich nicht sein. hast du vielleicht ungenaue temp-sensoren?
abgesehen davon kann es doch auch egal sein, freu dich doch einfach! die pumpe bleibt schön leise und du hast trotzdem die besseren temps..


----------



## Riot_deluxe (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



x-coffee schrieb:


> kann eigentlich nicht sein. hast du vielleicht ungenaue temp-sensoren?
> abgesehen davon kann es doch auch egal sein, freu dich doch einfach! die pumpe bleibt schön leise und du hast trotzdem die besseren temps..



Japp ist dann halt so, im Nachhinein hätte ich mir dann halt nur eine andere Pumpe geholt...

So jetzt noch eine tolle Frage:

Kann ich meinen Radiator in ein Behälter mit ca. 50L Wasser tauchen/legen, also anstatt Lüfter zu verwenden, oder würde das Wasser dann zu stark aufheizen?


----------



## hydro (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte imo den selben Effekt haben, wie wenn du eine Tauchpumpe in ein 50l Becken legst ohne Radi im Kreislauf, wird zwar eine Weile dauern, aber nicht ausreichend kühlen


----------



## Reder (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Reder:
> Der lohnenswerte Sensorhub ist der Analoge. Da nur dieser mehr "normale" Sensoren, Linearisierung dieser Sensoren und Durchflussmesser unterstützt. Der "Digitale Sensorhub" ist einafch nur eine Hand voll Digitalsensoren.


Hallo
Danke schön. Also würdest du zu dieser Zusammenstellung raten? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-Balancer/bigNG FanController T-Balancer/bigNG 70019
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-BAN SH | Sensorhub (analog) FanController T-BAN SH | Sensorhub (analog) 70020

Wie werden die beiden Teile verbunden? Wie schließe ich sie an? Ans Mainboard oder direkt ans Netzteil ( Strommäßig)


----------



## x-coffee (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Japp ist dann halt so, im Nachhinein hätte ich mir dann halt nur eine andere Pumpe geholt...
> 
> So jetzt noch eine tolle Frage:
> 
> Kann ich meinen Radiator in ein Behälter mit ca. 50L Wasser tauchen/legen, also anstatt Lüfter zu verwenden, oder würde das Wasser dann zu stark aufheizen?



naja, sei froh dass du die eheim gekauft hast, da hast du reserven wenn du später mal nachrüsten magst. geld hast du damit meiner meinung nicht kaputt gemacht.

wieso sollte das was bringen? 
bringt solang was, bis das wasser warm ist.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Reder schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke schön. Also würdest du zu dieser Zusammenstellung raten?
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-Balancer/bigNG FanController T-Balancer/bigNG 70019
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FanController T-BAN SH | Sensorhub (analog) FanController T-BAN SH | Sensorhub (analog) 70020


Wenn du denn das volle Programm willst:
Ja.



> Wie werden die beiden Teile verbunden? Wie schließe ich sie an? Ans Mainboard oder direkt ans Netzteil ( Strommäßig)


Verbunden werden die beiden über ein kleines 4-Pin Kabel welches auch die Digitalsensoren anschließt.

Strom bekommt der T-Ban über einen normalen 4-Pin ATX-Stromstecker. Zusätzlich wird er an einen internen oder externen Usb-Anschluss angeschlossen damit du Einstellungen ändern und Werte auslesen kannst. Laufen und nach den eingestellten Vorgaben regeln tut er aber auch ohne den.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

mal 'ne Frage dazu: kann ich mit dem Sensorhub auch weitere Sensoren an das Aquaero anschließen oder geht das mit dem Ding nur am T-Balancer?
Und wenn's nicht am AE geht, welches bräuchte ich dann für's AE?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Sensorhub ist nicht kompatibel mit dem AE, für's AE gibt es meines Wissens nach keine Erweiterung für weitere Sensoren.


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hätte auch mal ne frage weiß´jez nicht obs hier rein passt oder nicht, hatte kb einen eignen thread aufzumachen..
naja: hab seit gestern meine erste wakü zusammen gebaut einzigstes problem:
die pumpe eine eheim 1046 mit 1m förderhöhe reicht anscheinend nicht aus um das wasser voll durch den kreislauf zu pumpen. es gehen immer nur ein paar tropfen durch die schläuche zurück zum agb. 
ich habe sie wakü in einem kleinen matx gehäuse (thermaltake lanbox) also muss sie nicht wirklich hoch pumpen. die pumpe ist zwar gebraucht aber dennoch funktionert sie. hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, hab ka wodran es liegen könnte..
es bleiben halt überall im kreislauf luftblässchen drinne die bleiben auch da und aus dem agb kommt auch keine luftblässchen hoch.. gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wakü muss richtig entlüftet werden z.b. durch schüttel, wackeln etc.


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke und was mache ich dagegen das die schläuche alle mal voll laufen? der eine  von graka zum agb ist ziemlich leer, da läuft nur ein kleiner fluss durch der konstant so klein bleibt... ?! gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe du hast die Komponenten richtig gesäubert d.h. auch alle Komponenten öffnen und nach Fremdkörper geschaut.


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den graka fullcover kühler auch öffnen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich.


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AGB ist auch genau vor der Pumpe und höher als die Pumpe?


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja der agb ist genau davor.. und auch erhöht. danke für die antworten werde das nächstes we mal ausprobieren weil ich unter der woche unterwegs bin! Danke euch!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: In der Bio hat man doch auch jede Menge Chemie oder nicht?



Mehr als einem lieb ist, aber zuwenig, um eine Wakü vollständig in der Theorie zu erklären 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dem ist so: Wasser hat ja - wie fast alle Stoffe - drei mögliche Aggregatzustände:
> ...



Blöde Frage:
Hab ich den Bezug zu Wakü und/oder der vorrangehenden Diskussion nur verpasst, oder hast du in der Tat ne halbe Seite zu einem Thema geschrieben, nachdem niemand gefragt hat und das man auf Wiki auch einfach hätte verlinken können?   



> Dem widerspreche ich!
> Die Temperaturunterschiede sind zwar recht gering - unter 1°K - aber doch messbar.
> Und zusammen mit der Durchflussgeschwindigkeit - und auch die ist nicht überall gleich; nur die Durchflussmenge ist überall gleich, es sei denn, man hat Abzweige drin - kann man die abgeführte Wärmeenergie ermitteln.
> Das macht das AE mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen ganz gut.
> Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass die Ergebnisse stimmen, die das AE ausrechnet.



Höchst wahrscheinlich nicht. Denn selbst wenn du die Temperatursensoren gegeneinander kalibrierst, hat schon diese Kalibration eine Ungenauigkeit von ±0,2K (kein °...), dazu wirst du sie vermutlich nicht genau bei der anliegenden Temperatur kalibriert haben, was weitere Zehntel bringt und vermutlich auch nicht im Wasser ohne weitere Wärmequelle, so dass auch noch der Zusammenhang zwischen Messgröße und zu messender Größe unklar/fehlerhaft ist.
Bei einer Fehlerspanne von ±0,5-0,8K ist eine gemessene Temperaturdifferenz von 1,4K (oder meinetwegen auch 3-4K) aber schlichtweg nicht für weitere Rechnungen zu gebrauchen - und deinen Durchflussmesser hast du vermutlich überhaupt nicht kalibriert.?
Bei dem muss aber sogar absolut der Bereich getroffen werden.
(Mein FOM zeigt übrigens 43W Wärmeabfuhr über den gesamten Kreislauf an, wenn ich so blöd bin, zu fragen  )



> Oder das Aqaudrive wirkt noch zusätzlich als Radiator....



Sämtliche Oberflächen, die Wärme als die sie umgebene Luft sind, werden Netto Wärme abgeben. Egal ob Aquadrive, Schläuche oder der Kühlkörper selbst.




Phenom2 schrieb:


> Hi, geht de Garantie flöten, wenn ich das Gehäuse aufschraube? Ich glaube ich versuche mal einen Eheim-Mod xD



Afaik sehen die ganzen 12V DC Pumpen am Markt keine Reinigung durch den Nutzer vor -> Öffnen verboten.
Eheims kann man dagegen problemlos öffnen.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Messbar in jedem Fall - nur nicht mit der im Wakü-Bereich üblichen Messtechnik .
> Selbst mit auf einen sicheren Absolutwert kalibrierten Analogsensoren haben diese nach wie vor ihre Absolutgenauigkeit von +-1°K - da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab . "Gemessene" Temperaturunterschiede von 2°K liegen damit im Bereich der Messgenauigkeit und können daher nicht ernst genommen werden .



Für Temperaturunterschiede ist die Absolutgenaugikeit ziemlich wurscht. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, bei welcher Temperatur sie gegeneinander kalibriert wurden, wie genau das war und in welchem Temperaturbereich jetzt die Differenz auftritt. N bissl besser als 2K sollte schon drin sein.



> Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen würde müsste man die +-1°K natürlich als Standardabweichung mit der entsprechenden Häufigkeitsverteilungen ansehen. Das gibt dann aber nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Messwerts wieder. Die Grenzen bleiben dieselben.



Das Grundrauschen der Sensoren und Ausleseinheit liegt offensichtlich bei <0,1K und eine Varianzbetrachtung zwischen den Sensoren kann man sich bei zwei Stück, die zudem gegeneinander kalibriert wurden, wohl sparen. Da gibt es im Rahmen der angegeben Messgenaugiket nur noch systematische Fehler zu beachten (s.o.)



> Abgesehen davon haben derart geringe Temerpaturunterscheide natürlich auch keine praktische Relevanz.



Hängt von den Ansprüchen ab. Ich möchte noch dieses Jahr meine Festplatten einbinden und bei 25°C Raumtemperatur und angestrebten 41°C Festplattentemperatur sind 4K Unterschied zwischen kaltem und warmen Ende des Kreislaufes gleichbedeutend mit 25% deltaT für das gesamte Kühlsystem.



> Aber auch wenn man es nur interessehalber misst, muss man sich einfach darüber im klaren sein, dass hinter jeden Messwert eigentlich die Standardabweichung gehört. Damit ist bei Verwendung von analogen NTC-Sensoren schon mal alles hinterm Komma hinfällig



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, welche Genauigkeit die Waküsensoren haben. Aber mit den richtigen (und entsprechend kalibrierten) NTCs werden in der Ozeanographie Genauigkeiten von 0,001K erreicht.
Und ob ein Sensor digital oder analog angeschlossen wird, hat mir der erreichbaren Genauigkeit gar nichts zu tun. Digitale bringen nur ihre eigene Kalibrierung mit.




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das Sensorhub ist nicht kompatibel mit dem AE, für's AE gibt es meines Wissens nach keine Erweiterung für weitere Sensoren.



Ich glaube, man kann n zweites AE ankoppeln 




AeroX schrieb:


> Okay danke und was mache ich dagegen das die schläuche alle mal voll laufen? der eine  von graka zum agb ist ziemlich leer, da läuft nur ein kleiner fluss durch der konstant so klein bleibt... ?! gruß



Hast du überhaupt genug Wasser im AGB?
N Schlauch, der zum AGB Berg auf führt (drehen), sollte eigentlich von alleine vollaufen, wenn man schüttelt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ruyven: Du hattest geschrieben: "Äh: Gas ist ein Aggregatzustand."
Da hab ich's halt mal erläutert, bevor die Frage kommt.


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AGB ist gut gefuellt, also fast randvoll. Ich lad naechstes we maln Foto hoch darauf sieht man das besser! Entweder ist im GPU kuehler i.was drinne oder die Pumpe ist zu schwach, wie gesagt da laeuft nur ein paar Tropfen durch oder gar nix mehr..


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, welche Genauigkeit die Waküsensoren haben. Aber mit den richtigen (und entsprechend kalibrierten) NTCs werden in der Ozeanographie Genauigkeiten von 0,001K erreicht.
> Und ob ein Sensor digital oder analog angeschlossen wird, hat mir der erreichbaren Genauigkeit gar nichts zu tun. Digitale bringen nur ihre eigene Kalibrierung mit.


Nur ist es halt so dass zum Beispiel der "normale" T-Ban überhaupt nicht linearisiert(!= nachkalibrieren eines Offsets).

Und die Temperatur/Widerstand-Kurve eines NTC ist halt alles andere als eine Gerade.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihm gings ja um die Standardabweichung/Messungenauigkeit.
Aber auch die Linearisierung sollte bei der Messung einer Temperaturdifferenz von 3-4K nicht der limitierende Faktor sein, wenn man die NTCs innerhalb dieser Temperaturspanne gegeneinander punktkalibriert hat und sie vom gleichen Typ sind.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was die Differenz zwischen den zwei Sensoren angeht hast du natürlich recht. Mir ging es halt nur darum dass man auf diese Art keine 0,001K gegenüber der "Realtemperatur" erreichen kann.

P.S.: Wo bekomme ich eigentlich zu angemessenen Preisen kleine Kupferblöcke?
Das Zeug was WC anbietet ist für meine Zwecke leider etwas zu dünn(muss noch eine Heatpipe aufnehmen, da wird der Restboden bei 10mm Rohmaß etwas knapp).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab spontan folgende in der Linksammlung:
Alu-Verkauf.de - Verkauf von Aluminium und Kupfer in Kleinstmengen
LENZ - KOMPETENZ IN KUPFER
Wilms Metall-Markt

Hab da aber selbst noch nirgendwo bestellt. Um eine Heatpipe richtig einzuspannen würde ich eh mit zwei Teilen arbeiten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Olstyle: wie klein sollen die denn sein?
Evtl. kann Dir auch ein Elektroinstallatuer helfen: alte Kupferstromschienen (aus Starkstromverteilungen) könnten passen - beim Bau und Umbau solcher Schaltschränke bleiben öfters mal Abschnitte über.

Also:

Schaltanlagenbaufirmen
Schaltschrankbauer
Hochspannungsfirmen
Schrotthändler (kein Witz!)
wären so meine erste Idee.
Ich würde zum Großschrotti bei uns im Hafen gehen und mal den Platzmeister fragen: könnte sein, dass es das umsonst oder für 'nen Sechserträger Bier gibbet.

Wenn ich mal einen Kühler selber machen will, habe ich genau das vor.....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte jetzt unabhängig von den Antworten schon bei Wilms bestellt.
Nötig waren ~50x60x20.

Im Grunde will ich da "nur" die Bodenform des ALU-Kühlers der mal auf der NB-Platte samt Heatpipes meines Crosshair II geklebt war rein fräsen. Auf die andere Seite kommen grobe Strukturen sowie M3 Gewinde zum Verschrauben eines Mips Deckels den ich eh noch über haben(spart schonmal den Kampf mit O-Ring und geraden G1/4 Gewinden).

Bei der Kühlkonstruktion von Asus sind die Heatpipes in zwei Ebenen, zum Teil in die Kupferplatte auf der NB eingelassen und zum Teil aufgesetzt. Um da alles halbwegs ab zu decken komm ich am selbermachen nicht vorbei, dafür ist 1000%iger Kontakt mit allen Teilen bei vier Pipes und einer Grundplatte die eh schon mit allen verbunden ist nicht nötig.

Im Moment habe ich nur einen Kühler auf den beiden aufsitzenden Heatpipes drauf und immerhin genau so gute Temps wie unter Luft mit dem Alublock.


----------



## AeroX (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hast du überhaupt genug Wasser im AGB?
> N Schlauch, der zum AGB Berg auf führt (drehen), sollte eigentlich von alleine vollaufen, wenn man schüttelt.


Also im graka kühler is nix drinne so wie es sein soll! muss i.wie an der pumpe liegen, hab jez nochmal die gleiche bestellt bekomm ich morgen kann es dadran liegen das die schläuche nicht voll werden? unten das problem von der graka zum agb is so gut wie leer! pls help me!


----------



## dersuchti_93 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, schöne WaKü, doch Temps zum 
Ist das normal, dass die WaKü fast auf der Kühlleistung eines Boxed Kühlers liegt?
Betreibe meinen 955BE C3 auf 1,18v und Standardtakt, die Temps liegen im idle bei 44° grad (boxed 48°grad) und die Wassertemp ist bei knapp 37° grad und Raumluft bei 32°~.
Brauche unbedingt hilfe, als Radiator habe ich einen Phobya Extreme 480 mit Phobyas G-Nano Silent.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Temps ist das auch kein Wunder. Der Boxed Kühler ist bei den Temps aber auch schlechter, als bei 20°.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sind die 44 grad im idle ganz normal??
Ein Kumpel hat nen Mugen 2 drinn und hat gerade schöne 35° grad, da muss was bei mir Faul sein


----------



## Chaoswave (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

liegt evtl an der Raumtemperatur


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu viel Volt an der CPU, die Lüfter drehn zu langsam etc.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich auch gedacht, ist auch ziemlich heiß auf dem Dachboden 

Naja, solange die Temps im Grünem bereich sind 

Mal gucken was sich in den nächsten Tagen ändert, werde mal die ganze Nacht Wache halten und sehen wie sich die Temperatur bei der jeweiligen Raumtemp. ist

edit: also der 955BE ist bei 1.18v, da müsste es weniger probleme geben und ein 480 auf 7v und zu langsam und das nur für CPU?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen werden bei Kühlertests ja Delta-Temperaturen angegeben.


----------



## GoZoU (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht noch Luft im Radiator oder zu wenig Anpressdruck am Kühler? Wie sind die Temperaturen unter Last - idle interessiert doch keinen  ? Allerdings finde ich die Wasser- und Raumtemperaturen recht plausibel. Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass die CPU und MB internen Sensoren nicht die genausten sind und eher einen Schätzwert geben. Nicht selten werden die angezeigten Werte durch den Wegfall eines in der Nähe befindlichen Lüfters stark beeinflusst.

PS: Sinds bei deinem Freund auch 32 °C in der Bude?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## AeroX (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Also im graka kühler is nix drinne so wie es sein soll! muss i.wie an der pumpe liegen, hab jez nochmal die gleiche bestellt bekomm ich morgen kann es dadran liegen das die schläuche nicht voll werden? unten das problem von der graka zum agb is so gut wie leer! pls help me!



weiß da den einer was?


----------



## dersuchti_93 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ehmm, habe gestern einmal Prime laufen lassen, da war die Wassertemp. bei 38°grad aufwärts und bei Linx konnte ich gleich Eier Kochen 

Die CPU lag bei 48°grad und die Kerne waren alle gleich warm, bei +- 1° Grad CPU Temp
Also liegt zu 100% an der Raumtemp und mein Kumpel hatte vor zwei Wochen sone Temps, jetzt hat er höhere.

Gestern Nacht, war es schön Kühl und meine CPU lag dann bei gemütlichen 34° und der Anpressdruck ist i.O habe noch etwas nachgezogen, also handfest gedreht und ein bisschen mit Schraubendreher nachgezogen.
Doch gucke mir noch die Tabelle von dem Kühler an, wie Stark man anziehen darf, also im moment ist noch nichts Verbogen am Kühler 

edit: Habe gerade in der Hitze des Gefechts ein Bild gemacht nach 30minuten Prime, wassertemp lag bei 39° grad aufwärts und hier das Bild, Gestern war es ein wenig Kühler, deswegen auch hier eine etwas wärmere CPU.


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage:
Es gibt ja viel in Acetal zu kaufen. Im Endeffekt ist das Acetal ja nur das Ergebnis einer Reaktion von Kupfer mit einem bestimmten Stoff, oder? Wie kann ich also einen Kupferkühler nachträglich zu einem Acetalkühler machen?^^

Wenn man es Silber haben will kann mans ja vernickeln lassen, das gleiche geht doch auch mit dem Acetal. Nur welche Stoffe brauch man dafür, bzw. wer bietet sowas an?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Im Endeffekt ist das Acetal ja nur das Ergebnis einer Reaktion von Kupfer mit einem bestimmten Stoff, oder?


Nein.  siehe Polyoxymethylen ? Wikipedia



> Wie kann ich also einen Kupferkühler nachträglich zu einem Acetalkühler machen?^^
> Wenn man es Silber haben will kann mans ja vernickeln lassen, das gleiche geht doch auch mit dem Acetal. Nur welche Stoffe brauch man dafür, bzw. wer bietet sowas an?


Den Deckel/Oberteil aus Delrin/Acetal/pom fräsen lassen.


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es nur um die Farbe geht sind aber noch lackieren und chemisches schwärzen alternativen.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lackieren ist ja so eine Sache, da weiß man ja nicht ob es sich bei langem Wasserkontakt löst. Will ja den Graka-Kühler komplett schwärzen.

Über das chemische schwärzen hab ich mich schon informiert, aber da mir dieses Acetal besser gefällt wollte ich nochmal wissen ob das vllt. auch geht


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn von außen Wasser an den Kühler kommt hast du eh was falsch gemacht. Auf die Kontaktfläche und die inneren Strukturen darf natürlich so oder so keine Farbe.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es soll aber eben auch die Kühlfläche schwarz werden.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht nur mit Chemie. 
Alles andere zerrt ordentlich an der Kühlleistung.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weißt du zufällig, wer das anbietet?


----------



## steinschock (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Googel nach Oberflächenveredelung Vernickeln ect.

Die meisten in dem Sektor bieten fast alle Möglichkeiten an.

Hab damals auch mein HK vernickeln lassen und die hatten ne menge Möglichkeiten in allen Farben.


----------



## blacKraIn (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Hätte da auch mal eine Frage.

Wie sieht es mit Desti+G48 in verwendung mit vernickelten Kühlern aus ?

Irgendwelche Probleme bekannt ?

Würdet ihr von vernickelten abraten ?

Rein von der Optik her wäre es halt perfekt.

mfg blacK


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie sieht es mit Desti+G48 in verwendung mit vernickelten Kühlern aus ?
> Irgendwelche Probleme bekannt ?


Nein.



> Würdet ihr von vernickelten abraten ?


Nein.


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts momentan ne rabattaktion von aquatuning? 

wo kann ich denn das usb verbindungskabel für meine aquastream xt bestellen? das gibts nur beim upgrade pack dabei ich hab aber scho die ultra^^ und die verbindungsstücke müssten passen oder, weil ich hab hier noch die ultra stehn nur ohen kabel und anschlüsse^^

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> gibts momentan ne rabattaktion von aquatuning?


Nein.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p6551_Phobya-internes-USB-Anschlusskabel-90-cm.html

PS: 16/13mm Schlauch + Anschlüsse würde ich nicht nehmen. Da der Schlauch zu schnell knickt.


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah von phobya sehr nice, ja kleinerer schlauch sieht doof aus im raven 2,
weißt du obs ne rabataktion gibt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rabbataktion gibbet derzeit nett.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Statt 16/13mm nimmste am besten 16/10mm.



> weißt du obs ne rabataktion gibt?


im laufe des Jahres mit Sicherheit.


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

etz hab ich scho alles auf 16/13 rausgesucht^^
 die 13 sind ja der innenruchmesser somit sollte eigentlich das vom durchfluss besser sein?


----------



## GoZoU (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss ist vollkommen Schnubbe . 16/10 ist optisch identisch und lässt sich deutlich besser verlegen als 16/13, auch 19/13 ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, was Biegeradien angeht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/aa6143be64ac86e8855174e1aa078032


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm also umstellen?
also dann so?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

is zwar ganz nett aber ich nehm nur schraubanschlüsse mit überwurfmutter, bin noch nie a freund von denn überstulp dinger gewessen. und der agb soll vorn in meine front also auch so zum sehen, hat scho seine gründe warum ich so bestell^^, trotzdem danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f547762f3ce42828ab6176d63c1c1e48


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sicher das der auch dicht is dann? weil die sind ja anderst als die originalen.

und sind insgesamt paar cent billiger^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> sicher das der auch dicht is dann? weil die sind ja anderst als die originalen.


Ja nutze ich selbst.


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann gekauft^^
etz noch mein purzeltag am finale haben und ne hd 5870 wandert noch mit ins case und eventuell noch n mb kühler


----------



## Madz (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die originalen sind besser, weil der Auslass deutlich weniger Platz verbraucht.  Und mit den Nachbildungen hatte ich schon einmal ein Leck am Einlass.


----------



## ole88 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm^^ ich hatte auch scho ma n leck bei denn alten und die hab ich dann versiegelt


----------



## blacKraIn (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Schläuche bzw Hersteller empfiehlt ihr für 10/8  11/8 bzw 13/10 ?

Dicker möchte ich wegen der Optik nicht gehn ... hab mir heute im Baumarkt die Schläuche mit solchen Abmaßen angesehen und je dünner desto besser ..
Jedoch will ich auch nicht gerade alle 5 cm Gardena auf dem Schlauch stehn haben ....

Wirkt sich 13/10 zu 11/8 auf die Kühlleistung extrem aus ?

Biegeradien sollten auch relativ gut sein ...

mfg blacK


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder 11/8mm oder 16/10mm; Hersteller: Masterkleer, Primochill, Tygon, DD/TFC. 13/10mm knickt zu schnell.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Tygon wär' ich vorsichtig: der 16/10er Tygon ist mir zweimal von den PS-Tüllen abgerutscht.
Der Primo ist da klar besser.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher das es der 16/10er und nicht der 16/11er war?


----------



## blacKraIn (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die raschen Antworten ..

16/10er kommt wegen der Optik nicht in frage.

Hab mir bei AT nun mal mehrere Schläuche von Masterkleer usw. bestellt.

Jeweils in 11/8 und 13/10 und UV aktiv oder nicht.

Werde sie alle ausgiebig testen, Biegeradius, mal alle auf Tüllen und Schraubchen und ne weile Belasten.
Ein kleines Stück von jedem kommt natürlich wieder in meine G48+Desti 1:5 , 1:10, 1:15 und 1:20 Gläschen Sammlung für n Jahr.

Tüllen sind für mich aber Neuland, reichen da Federschellen ? Welche Tüllen sind für 10er bzw 8er Schläuche perfekt ?

Gruß blacK


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> 16/10er kommt wegen der Optik nicht in frage.


So groß ist der Unterschied in der Optik nicht, aber die Verlegeeigenschaften schon.



> Welche Tüllen sind für 10er bzw 8er Schläuche perfekt ?


Tüllen würdce ichn nur bei 10mm ID Schlauch nehmen. Bei 8mm ID Schraubanschlüsse.


----------



## blacKraIn (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd mir den 16/10er nochmal anschaun ...

Hab jedoch im ganzen System keinen Schlauch der viel mehr als nen Viertelkreis-Radius machen muss ...

ok mit den neuen Komponenten dann vllt aber mal schaun ... bei NB usw wärs dann doch interessant wegen den Radien ....

Welchen D sollten die Tüllen fürnen 10er ID haben , etwas größer nehm ich an und dann mit warmen/heißen Wasser arbeiten ..

Sind die schwarzen in deinem Case 16/10er ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Für den 13/10er Maasterkleer würde ich Tüllen mit 11 Innendurchmesser nehmen.
Allerdings rate ich vom Masterkleer ab: er neigt zu (bleibenden) Formänderungen im warmen Zustand - siehe hier in meinem TB.

Mit dem Tygon habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen.
Das sah dann so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ole88 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup niemals mehr masterkleer der verändert wirklich bei zu hohen temps seine form und bleib dann geknickt jenau bei 13/10

ach ja geiler pc, der wird sicher nich warm im sommer so unter wasser^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@blacKraIn ich nutze black Nickel 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen und schwarzen 16/10mm Schlauch. Der Aussendruchmesser der Tülle am oberen Rand beträgt 12mm. Da hält der Schlauch bombig.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte auch Masterkleer,zwar in Weiß (16/10), aber der hat sich nicht verändert  

PS: jetzt hab ich Baumarktschlauch in klar, und der ist eig ganz gut   (14/10)  für 99 cent pro Meter im Vergleich, der Materkleer kostest glaube ich 5,99€

PPS: Ich nutze dieselben Tüllen wie King Piranhas   aber ich werde wahrscheinlich auf Fatboy umsteigen in der Hoffnung, dass der Schlauch da leichter drauf geht, weil ich muss die Schläuche immer auf den Ausgebauten Kühler machen, weil ich sonst die Hardware zerdrücken würde  dafür sitzt der Schlauch dann aber auch , nun meine Frage, bekommt man die Schläuche auf andere Tüllen leichter drauf? Ich benutze sowieso Schlauchschellen


----------



## ole88 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich nutze nur schraubanschlüsse niemals würde ich nur überstulpen^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ampeldruecker wenn du ehh immer Schlauchschellen nutzt. kannste auch günstige Tüllen nehmen.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja für 14/10 gibts keine Schraubis und ich finde sie einfach zu Klobig die Schraubis, also nochmal die Frage, geht der Schlauch einfacher auf die 10mm Faatboys drauf als auf die PS, oder gibt es noch andere Tüllen, wo dies noch einfacher geht, so wie auf die CPC Kupplungen, die ich besitze?


----------



## blacKraIn (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn wir schon mal dabei sind...

wie siehts mit nem Durchflusssensor aus ? Notwendig ?

N Spin Rädchen hab ich drinnen aber nich sowas ala AquaComputer was den Wert per Software liefert.

Da es n komplett umbau wird, will ich nochmal alles überdenken.

Also doch keinen Masterkleer oder wie ? auch nich bei Schraubis ?

Empfehlungen könnte ich noch dringenst benötigen was die Pumpe betrifft.

Achja, gekühlt wird CPU, Mobo und GPU (w3520/evga .... muss mich erst entscheiden und wahrscheinlich ne gtx 470)

Bastel echt sehr gern dran rum , hatte nur ewig keine Zeit mehr so richtig Up to Date zu bleiben ...


----------



## steinschock (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Etwas "heißes" Wasser kurz eintauchen und schon geht es.

Wenn man ein Paar € am Schlauch sparen muss,
war Wäkü ne Falsche Entscheidung.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steinschock, war das an mich gerichtet? Also ich tauche meine Schläuche immer in wirklich Heißes Wasser ein, damit ich den Schlauch überhaubt auf die Tüllen bekommen, geht das denn mit Fat Boys leichter? Oder sind andere Tüllen besser?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@blacKraIn ein Durchflussmesser ist nicht zwingend nötig. Das Spin Rädchen kannste getrost aus der Wakü verbannen bringt ausser weniger Durchfluss ehh nichts.



> Empfehlungen könnte ich noch dringenst benötigen was die Pumpe betrifft.


Welche haste denn bisher?



> Also doch keinen Masterkleer oder wie ? auch nich bei Schraubis ?


So schlecht ist Masterkleer nicht.


----------



## fuSi0n (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ist es eigentlich egal wo ich meine GraKa in den Kreislauf einbinde? Wollte das aus schlauchtechnischen Gründen so machen -> AGB->Pumpe CPU-> Radi->GPU->und wieder in den AGB. Oder Lieber AGB->Pumpe> GraKa>CPU>Radi. Ich weiß das es keinen großen Unterschied machen soll, aber kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben, da die GTX 275 schon ein Hitzkop ist ;/


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@fuSi0n wo ist egal. machs so wie es einfacher zu verschlauchen ist.


----------



## blacKraIn (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine jetzige is die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Tmit nem Plexi Aufsatz und 1/4" Anschlüssen ..

Naja ich wollt mir nen AGB ala EK Spin bay zulegen da ichs voll nett find von außen zu sehn und dann auch ne kontrolle für den Umlauf hätte ..

Ansonsten würd ich mir ne Röhre nehmen wenn das Spin Rädchen wirklich so bremst ...

Edit: vllt kann ich ja die Pumpe sogar behalten ,funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe ist OK. Als Schacht AGB würde ich den XSPC 5,25" oder den nehmen. Ob Röhre oder 5,25" AGb ist egal. 
Das kommische Rädchen so oder so raus.


----------



## ole88 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keinen plan warum muss jeder momentan sich nen agb kaufen etz musst ich denn teuren acetal weissen von ek nehmen weil der von aquacomp weg is gaaaaanz toll, passt ja super zum schwarzen case und alles andre is weg. man


----------



## blacKraIn (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kontrollierst du dann den Umlauf ?

Nur am AGB ?


----------



## ole88 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du meinst wasserstand? kla ohne agb gehts ja nich und ich habn gern in der front und nich irgendwie im case im röhrchen weil damit hab ich bereits gaaaanz schlechte erfahrung gemacht   (plexi eingerissen tropf tropf)


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau deswegen würde mir der AGB auch gefallen.

Ne meinte schon Durchfluss und nicht Wasserstand ...

Btw der schwarze is doch in einigen Tagen wieder verfügbar ...


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ka lust solange zu warten hab etz scho ewig gewartet, und der schwarze is überfälllig sollte scho lange da sein


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Ek Waterblocks-Modell passt auf die MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC. Das Referenzlayout oder das GW/Palit? Wirklich sichere Angaben habe ich beim Gogglen nicht gefunden. Hab z.B. gelesen das ein Koolance VID428 nicht passt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es passen die GTX280 Kühler, das ist das alte Referenzdesign.
Nach lesen kannst du es dort.http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...er-kuehler-update-oc-603479.html#post11773976
Die Suchfunktion im Firefox ist da sehr hilfreich.


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich scho vorher gelesen. Aber momentan gibt es ein Angebot wo mir jemand erzählt das er die karte mit dem EK waterblocks FC 260/275... GW gekühlt hat. Das hat mich sutzig gemacht. Es handelt sich wohl um die neue Version der Karte mit 55 nm.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal mit GPU-Z  wieviele Shadereinheiten deine GPU hat, wenn es 192 sind ist es die alte Revision. 
Wenns 216 sind, hilft nur Kühler abmachen und mit den Thread im Luxx vergleichen


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem ist ich will den Kühler ersteigern und der Verkäufer gibt an das er halt auf der MSI-Karte war, aber im Gegenzug dazu schreibt, dass es auf das Gw/Palit Layout passt. Ich habe mir das sogar von ihm bestätigen lassen. Glauben oder nicht ist hier die Frage.

EDIT

hat sich erledigt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MSI hat da ein wunderschönes Kudelmudel produziert.
Es gibt die MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC (welche Nvidia 65 nm Desing hat),
dann die MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC V2 (diese ist im 55nm Desing)
und dann noch die MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC V3 (auch 55nm und die hat einen Anderen Kühler [gut möglich das es das GW/Palit Layout ist])
Das ist halt das Problem es sind zuviele unterschiedliche Karten mit fast der Selben Bezeichnung im Umlauf, dazu kommt das viele Online Shops nur die ursprüngliche Bezeichnung verwenden und schon ist das Chaos perfekt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

JonnyB: das sind nicht nur die Onlineshops - aber gerade die.
Ich habe mehrere Karten (5770er) gehabt, die im Onlineshop anders angegeben waren, als sie dann geliefert wurden.
Aber: auch die Hersteller sind dabei: ich habe 'ne Club3D-5770 gekauft, die laut Aufdruck auf der Schachtel eine Revision 1-5770 (also im ATI-Referenzdesign) sein sollte.
Nach dem Auspacken: war im Rev.3-Design.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Efahrung mit ner GTX470 ?

Man liest ja nicht wirklich viel gutes ...

Hätte mir gerne die Karte besorgt und an die WaKü gehängt.

Vom brauchen der Leistung kann keine rede sein .. aber ich kauf mir sowieso immer wieder neues ...

ATi , hm ja würd auch gehn, bin aber nicht soooo der Fan davon (bisherige Erfahrungen).

lg

Edit: naja ne 5870 oder 5850 wär auch nicht so verkehrt ... brauch aber unbedingt ne Karte die schwarz is...


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@blacKraIn wenn die Pumpe sich dreht, fliesst auch Wasser.


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm dazu möcht ich mal folgendes sagen, arbeite gelegentlich mit Pumpen in der Firma ....ok fast nur Membranpumpen ...

Hatte letztens erst die Erfahrung gemacht das die Pumpen alle liefen, aber null gefördert wurde ...

Solche Erfahrungen machen mich stutzig, auch wenn die Pumpen anders sind 

Und jaaa , ich bin ned ganz normal , ansonsten würd ich nicht nen System mit w3520/evga classified/5870 oder 470 mit WaKü als Office und Internet Pc nutzen *gg*

ok ich arbeide mit CAD Systemen , die würden das jedoch auch nicht brauchen ..

Spiele mag ich generell nicht ...


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommen die heatkiller 3.0 (lt)  mit backplates oder ohne ?


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heee duuu halt ...

du hast ne 470iger im Sys...

zu empfehlen ? oder würdest sie nich mehr kaufen ?

lg

PS: wenn ich mich nicht irre , Ohne ...


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde sie immer und immer wieder kaufen 

lässt sich tierisch über- und untertakten (also 850Mhz core gehen, ab da gibt mein altes nt nicht genug saft  --> reboot ^^ neues nt ist aber unterwegs)

und mit wakü ist die auch schön kühl 


greetz
Pastor


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja ich würs sie @stock betreiben ... natürlich mit WaKü ...


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> kommen die heatkiller 3.0 (lt)  mit backplates oder ohne ?



Backplates müssen separat erworben werden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bilder hab ich hier geuppt : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1855623-post6082.html


___


EDIT :

DANKE GOUZOU

hab ich beim ersten mal überlesen


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Pic's

bräucht jedoch n Kühler der vernickelt is wegen der Optik ...

seh da jz grad mal nur nen von EKWB ...

Und ja die Heatkiller kommen ohne Backplate

ok geirrt gibts auch von Aqua vernickelte ...


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja gibt auch von ac vernickelte kühler


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei AT aber nur für die 480iger sehe ich gerade ...

werd dennoch beim EK bleiben ..


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einspruch euer ehren ^^

https://www.a-c-shop.de/Aquacomputer-aquagraFX-fuer-GTX-470-GF100-G1-4-vernickelt-A-C-Shop


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke , isn anderer Shop , aber gut zu wissen ...

man solche Entscheidungen was man nehmen soll können echt hart sein ..

gibts wo bekannte Tests wo der von Aqua und der Ek vorkommen ?


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für die 470er kühler hab ich noch keine vergleichstests gefunden

kannst aber pi mal daumen die ergebnisse von den 480ern sebiger hersteller nehmen :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...80-wasserkuehler-im-vergleich-update-2-a.html


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche Rad größe würdest du empfehlen bei nem w3520 und ner gtx 470 ?
360er oder 480er ? Platz is vorhanden ..


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich selbst hab nen mo-ra an der case-seite 

wenn nur graka tuts der 360er genausogut
aber mehr kann bekanntlich auch nicht schaden 

also wenn du den platz hast würde ich dir zu einem 480er raten 

v.a. hat man damit mehr luft für weitere komponenten 

--> wakü ist und bleibt baustelle


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

480er/420er/1080er


----------



## blacKraIn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das mit der Baustelle habe ich gemerkt ....

stört mich aber nicht wirklich da es ein Hobby von mir is und in Hobby fließt nun mal Geld 

Das mit dem Hobby is auch die erklärung wieso ich mir das ganze für ein I-Net surf System antue ...


----------



## steinschock (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi hat man ja nie genug,
und die auf 140er Lüfter-Basis sind wesentlich effektiver.


----------



## Madz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben, deswegen sind die 480er für mich obsolet.


----------



## Sh00rdy (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:

Gibt es einen weiteren Vorteil von der Nickelversion des Aqua Computer aquagrafx GTX 480 GPU Kühlers als die Optik?

oder ist die Kupferversion gleichwertig?

Merci


----------



## fuSi0n (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gleichwertig! Handelt sich ja nur um vernickeltes Kuper, meines Wissens nach.


----------



## McZonk (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sh00rdy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Gibt es einen weiteren Vorteil von der Nickelversion des Aqua Computer aquagrafx GTX 480 GPU Kühlers als die Optik?
> 
> ...



Das Ding bekommt keine unschönen Oxidationsspuren wenn du ihn anfasst. Kupfer wird da immer gleich schön grün-braun . Daher würde ich Nickel immer vorziehen, da es einfacher zu händeln ist und dauerhaft besser aussieht.

Ansonsten sind die Versionen absolut identisch - auch in Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung.


----------



## blacKraIn (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab letztens mal ein Stück 11/8er Schlauch im Baumarkt geholt um nur schnell was zu testen.... hab danach ein kleines Stück in ein Glas mit 1:10 G48 gelegt.

Jetzt nach 2 Tagen kann man durch den Schlauch, der absolut klar war nicht mehr irgendwas sehn ... absolut milchig ... 

Ist von Gardena 


Brauche nochmal eure Hilfe ...

Kann mich nicht wirklich bei den Radis entscheiden ... gekühlt soll CPU (w3520), GPU (5870er oder ne NV) und das Board werden.

Wie schon mal gesagt zocke ich nicht , das system läuft 98% der zeit im Idle ...

Wie stuft ihr folgende Radis ein ...

A: *EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 480  ~75€
*B: *Phobya G-Changer 480 Ver. 1.2 Black  ~80€
*C: *XSPC RX480 Quad Radiator   ~113€
*D: *Phobya G-Changer 420  ~78€

*Der Radi soll extern seinen Zweck erfüllen mit 800U/min Lüftern ...

Könnt ihr was empfehlen , bzw würde alle reichen , ?

lg BlacK


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Könnt ihr was empfehlen , bzw würde alle reichen , ?


Ich würde den Phobya 420 nehmen. Reichen würden sie alle.


----------



## ole88 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so hoffe meine sachen kommen morgen und ich hab gut daran getan auf euch zu hören mit dem durchmesser ma schaun, ansonsten weiß ich in welche richtung ich meine pumpe schmeißen darf^^


----------



## blacKraIn (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab nun mein Projekt fertig "geplant"

In nächster Zeit wird ein REIII und ein i7 930 eintreffen.

Waterblocks für REIII (Full Solution von EK) CPU (EK Supreme HF) und GPU (ebenfalls EK, weiß jedoch noch nicht welche Graka) ebenfalls.

Gehäuse hab ich ja das 690 PureBlack als Window Edition.

Werd rote 16/10er Schläuche verlegen.

Danach werden noch alle Kabel gesleevt ... (rot schwarz gemischt).


Soooo , nun noch ne passende Graka für mich finden ...

lg blacK


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Asus 5870 Matrix^^


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist *******


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde aber farblich gut passen^^


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

egal, die is trotzdem kacke^^


----------



## blacKraIn (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt , Optik ist mir wichtiger ...

Von der Matrix hätte ich dennoch nix da ich auf WaKü umbau. Von der Optik halt.

Die Leistung der Karte is mir eigtl sowas von egal da ich weder Spiele noch sonst was extrem aufwendiges mache... bis jetzt halt 

Ich dachte ich wart mal aufn paar Tests der GTX460.


----------



## Scheolin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jetzt drehen die bei AT komplett durch
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Haribo Kiss Cola 150 Stück Haribo Kiss Cola 150 Stück 86103

könnte man als Verschlusstopfen benutzen...


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso - ist doch lecker!

Im Baumarkt kauft man(n) schließlich auch Süßigkeiten - warum also nicht auch beim Wakü-Händler


----------



## elCh (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
ich hab nun auch meine erste komplette Wakü fertig, nur hab ich einige Probleme mit Luft im Kreislauf.
Ich habe es schon mit dem Entlüftungsmodus meiner Aquastream versucht und auch mit dem 
üblichen an die Schläuche schnippen.
Die Luft die sich im Agb sammelt ( der liegt über der Pumpe) wird aber nach dem ausschalten der Pumpe
wieder nach oben in den Radi gedrückt und ist dann beim neustarten der Pumpe wieder im Kreislauf.
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich die Luft so rausbekommen soll.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen


----------



## F!ghter (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquatuning hat jetzt haribo im sortiment....
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Merchandising


----------



## Scheolin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guck mal 3Posts über dir

@Elch welchen AGB hast du?Restliches Wakü Sys?
Probier mal die Schläuche anders anzuschliessen.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Elch: Wie hast du das verschlaucht? Bild davon?


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so alles eingebaut, die schläuche sind genial knicken auch net ab, so sind bei denn temps und nem 360er 38 grad cpu und last 44 grad normal? only cpu.
habn heatkiller 3.0 als kühler


----------



## elCh (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier anbei mal ein schnelles Foto der aktuellen Verschlauchung.
Agb ist ein Phobya Balancer 150.


----------



## Elzoco (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Schlauch vom Radi zum AGB sollte unten angeschlossen werde, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieso unten? der läuft oben rein is doch ok


----------



## Elzoco (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und die Luft wird nach oben durch den Schlauch gedrückt, oder liege ich da Falsch?


----------



## b0s (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange die Pumpe pumpt, wird das Wasser durch die Schläuche und den Radi gedrückt und zwar schneller als die Schwerkraft ziehen kann. Wenn die Pumpe nun aber ausgeht, wird das Wasser nicht mehr in den Radi gedrückt, also fällt es von selbst soweit runter bis es auf Widerstand trifft.
Das würde nicht passieren wenn der AGB keine Luft enthalten würde, also voll mit Wasser wäre, doch das ist a) nicht SInn eines AGBs und b) nicht ernsthaft realisierbar.

Das effektivste ist es, den AGB umzudrehen und beide Anschlüsse nebeneinander unten hinzusetzen. Für den Schlauch, der von oben kommt kannste z.B. nen Winkel nehmen damit der möglichst senkrecht verlaufen kann. Außerdem hast du so auch eine verminderte Blasenentwicklung. Bei dem momentanen Wasserfall in deinem AGB entstehen sehr viele Luftbläschen, die von der Pumpe angesaugt werden und so im Kühlkreislauf verteilt / durchgeschleust werden.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja - einfach den AB drehen und Ein- und Ausgang unten anschließen. So ist er im Übrigen auch gedacht. Die Überkopf-Montage sehe ich auch zum ersten mal bei dem AB. 
Wenn du unbedingt den Zulauf von oben haben willst müsstest du innen ein Fallröhrchen einsetzen was im befüllten Zustand bis unter die Wasseroberfläche reicht. Ansonsten wird bei abgeschalteter Pumpe immer wieder Luft in die darüber liegenden Komponeten gedrückt.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öhm nochmal zurr frage auf 3,96ghz sind unter last 44grad ok?


----------



## b0s (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würds nicht zu genau nehmen mit dem ausgelesenen Wert, aber das klingt nach ner hervorragenden Kühlung bei den derzeitigen Außentemperaturen...


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm ja? is halt n heatkiller und only cpu und n 360er slim radi


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sensorwerte kannst echt vergessen - aber es gibt halt mit vertretbarem Aufwand keine anderen. 
Kannst ja mal die Wassertemperatur messen - das geht i.d.R. deutlich genauer (+-1°C). 

Die geben eher Aufschluss ob die Kühlung ordentlich läuft. Das tut sie aber mit großer Sicherheit . Sensorwerte zwischen unterschiedlichen System zu vergleichen hat jedenfalls keinen Sinn. Insofern kann dir wohl kaum jemand die Frage präzise beantworten . Abweichungen von Board zu Board und von CPU zu CPU von +-10°C sind erfahrungsgemäß eher die Regel als die Ausnahme . Außerdem ist die Verlustleitung wie das OC-Potential bei jeder CPU ein wenig anders (auch beim gleichen Typ).


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann so ne präzise antowort bekommt man selten^^
aber hast recht damit, naja ich nutz immer everest ulti und des is eigentlich sehr genau, mal schaun was ich mir nach meinem purzeltag so leisten kann, zieh dann noch um und da geht auch kohle weg sprich ka ma schaun obn aquaero ich mirhohl oder erst nen mb kühler 102 öken sind halt scho viel


----------



## elCh (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal danke für die Tipps 
Ich hatte den Agb ja vorher auch andersrum eingebaut.
Aber da ich den Schlauch vom Radi dort auch von oben einlaufen lassen habe,
hatte ich Probleme mit dem Befüllen, bzw. es ging meines Erachtens nicht.
Deshalb hab ich ihn umgedreht.
Ich weiß halt auch nicht ob das so prickelnt aussieht wenn der Schlauch vom Radi
bis unten an den Agb geht.
Naja ich werd das jetzt erstmal so lassen, bis wieder etwas Kohle in der Kasse ist und sich 
ausseinander bauen lohnt^^


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> ...naja ich nutz immer everest ulti und des is eigentlich sehr genau ...



Welche Auslesesoftware du nutzt ist gehupft wie gesprungen - die Sensoren selbst sowie die im BIOS abgelegten Kennlinien taugen prinzipbedingt nicht zur Temperaturmessung in dem Bereich in dem sich die CPU im Normalbetrieb befinden sollte. Die Sensoren sind schließlich nicht primär integriert, um dem User Infos über die Temperatur zu liefern sondern sollen eine sichere Notabschaltung gewährleisten. Leider hat man aber bei Sensoren die im Silizium integriert sind das Problem, dass man sie im Fertigungsprozess nicht wirklich kalibrieren kann. Zudem können die BIOS-Programmierer nur je Baureihe Offset-Parameter vorgeben. Was da am Ende raus kommt hat halt einfach nicht mehr viel mit der realen Temperatur zu tun. 
Welche Auslesesoftware man da nun verwendet ist völlig egal, wenn der Messwert selbst schon derartige Toleranzen aufweist . 

Als ganz grobe Schätzhilfe kann man diese Werte schon gelten lassen, aber über einzelne °C muss man sich ganz bestimmt nicht scheren .


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm also ich hab ma beim CFIII mit nem laser thermometer verglichen waren 3grad abweichung


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ich würde den Phobya 420 nehmen. Reichen würden sie alle.


Ich auch. Der 420er ist die okönomisch sinnvollste Variante.


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sorry wenn ich grade mal unterbreche 
hab meine Wakü nun endlich fertig  aber kann meine aquastream leider nicht über die suite steuern und weiß auch leider nicht woran es liegt.


Bin mir jetzt zu 100% sicher das das USB-Kabel richtig dran steckt. Habs 3x kontrolliert aber in der aquasuite wird die stream nicht gefunden wenn ich "usb geräte suchen" anmache. Es passiert einfach gar nichts. Die Drehzahl der Pumpe kann ich übers MB mit speedfan auslesen...

hat jemand Rat für mich?

Software auch schon mal wieder deinstalliert und wieder installiert


----------



## ole88 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aufm mb musst du das usb kabel an denn usb steckplatz stecken wo sonst der stecker mit dem leeren platz is, doof zu erklären


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sooo genau versteh ich nicht was du meinst 
aber ich hab das Kabel angeschlossen 

der Anschluss aufm Mainboard sieht genauso aus wie der hier nur halt in gelb 

hab da die obere "Schiene" genommen weil das hier  so empfohlen wurde


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Rechner hast du danach neu gestartet? 

Wenn die Pumpe nicht erkannt wird liegt normalereise ein Verkabelungsfehler vor oder der USB-Port wurde im BIOS deaktiviert.


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also war grad nochmal im BIOS.
Es ist alles aktiviert was im entferntesten mit USB zu tun hat.

Verkabelung ist meiner Meinung nach richtig. Pumpe und Kabel nach Anleitungsbild und MB und Kabel nach oben genanntem Link.
Also meiner Meinung nach richtig oder irre ich mich da?
Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit wo der Fehler sein könnte? 
Platine evtl im Sack?, aber kann ja eigentlich auch nicht sein da im BIOS und in speedfan die rpm's angezeigt werden...


----------



## ole88 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also du kennst doch usb stecker bei dennen aufn steckplatz ien opin vorne fehlt, und genau an dies platz steckst dudas usb kabel


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ole88: Ob die fünfpolige oder die vierpolige Reihe in einem internen USB-Stecker verwendet wird sollte reichlich egal sein solange der Stecker richtig rum drin sitzt. Der zusätzliche Pin liegt entweder auf der Schirmung oder ist boardseitig bereist unbelegt. Die vier Pins VCC+ Data1 Data2 und GND sind die relevanten Pins. Zudem wird das Kabel zur Pumpe wohl kaum so lange sein, dass die Erdung der Schirmung relevant würde. 

@Chaoswave: Das Tachosignal hat nichts mit dem USB-Anschluss zu tun. Man kann aus einem Signal nicht schließen, dass die USB-Verbindung in Ordnung ist. 
Hast du dir die genaue Belegung der Pins auf deinem Board angesehen? Leider ist die Belegung nicht auf allen Boards gleich - also nicht unbedingt so wie dem Link auf den du dich beziehst. Die internen Stecker sind im Gegensatz zu den externe USB-Steckern nicht genormt. Es hat sich zwar mit der Zeit ein Quasistandard herausgebildet, den die Pinanordnung in deinem CB-Link entspricht, aber nicht alle Boardhersteller halten sich konsequent daran. 
Sollte die Pumpe bereits einmal verpolt angeschlossen gewesen sein, kann sie davon bereits eine Defekt erlitten haben. Da die AS XT afaik weder einen mechanischen noch einen elektronischen Verpolungsschutz hat, ist das leider immer wieder der Grund für defekte Pumpen.


----------



## blacKraIn (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen Leute

Ich bin gerade am überlegen bezüglich dem Wässerchen.

Ich brauch für mein Sys ein wirklich schönes Rot , aber nicht UV-aktiv.

Könnt ihr mir hier ein Produkt empfehlen ?

Im Auge hab ich unter anderem zb das Douple Protect Ultra von AC, find jedoch nicht wirklich Erfahrungen damit.

Oder würdet ihr nur auf färbige Schläuche setzen ?

Sollte doch ein schön dunkles klares rot sein .... wenn halt möglich ...

Danke schon mal ...

lg blacK


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab noch mal im Handbuch S. 29 nachgesehn und sowohl untere als auch obere Reihe getestet.
Es geht nicht. Ich würde jetzt mal vermuten das die Platine somit kaputt ist, Pumpe läuft so aber einwandfrei nur die USB-Verbindung geht nicht.
Wenn die Platine wirklich kaputt ist, ist das dann nen Garantiefall?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@blacKraIn wenn du rotes Wasser willst kannst du Lebensmittel hinzugeben. Oder direkt rote Schläuche verwenden.


----------



## blacKraIn (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Lebensmittelfarbe liest man aber auch von Ablagerungen ....

Ja hab da so n Feser Tube in rot , aber das is mir fast etwas zu hell und kräftig ...


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bei Lebensmittelfarbe liest man aber auch von Ablagerungen ....


Eigentlich eher weniger, UV Zusätzmittel schon eher.


----------



## blacKraIn (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok also Desti+Lebensmittelfarbe ... 

dann muss ich da noch Inno Protect oder wenn ich eh rot haben will G30 dazunehmen ?


----------



## Gonzo16v (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich es mal mit Lebensmittelfarbe versuchen soll.Das AT Protect UV red habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt.
Ich könnt


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



blacKraIn schrieb:


> ok also Desti+Lebensmittelfarbe ...
> 
> dann muss ich da noch Inno Protect oder wenn ich eh rot haben will G30 dazunehmen ?


Entweder Inno Protect, Aqua Computer DP Ultra + LMF. G30 ist meine ich eher rosa/pink.


----------



## blacKraIn (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke für die Hilfe, mal wieder ..

Werd mich dann mal umschaun was man bei uns so an LMF bekommt ...


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hoffe mein aquastream-Problem ist gerade nicht untergegangen


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> ich hoffe mein aquastream-Problem ist gerade nicht untergegangen


ähh häää?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @blacKraIn wenn die Pumpe sich dreht, fliesst auch Wasser.



Solange nichts verstopft, abgeknickt,... ist...




elCh schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab nun auch meine erste komplette Wakü fertig, nur hab ich einige Probleme mit Luft im Kreislauf.
> Ich habe es schon mit dem Entlüftungsmodus meiner Aquastream versucht und auch mit dem
> üblichen an die Schläuche schnippen.
> ...



Hmm - nachfüllen, solange die Pumpe läuft, also die Luft (dann im AGB) gegen Wasser tauschen?
Scheinen doch genug zusätzlich Öffnungen dran zu sein, am AGB.




ole88 schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab ma beim CFIII mit nem laser thermometer verglichen waren 3grad abweichung



Ich glaub dir irgendwie nicht, dass du im laufenden Betrieb ein Infrarotthermometer auf den DIE gericht hast...




blacKraIn schrieb:


> Bei Lebensmittelfarbe liest man aber auch von Ablagerungen ....



Meiner Beobachtung zu Folge liest man bei jedem Farbzusatz von Ablagerungen, wenn man eine nenneswerte Zahl von Erfahrungen findet.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aufn die doch net direkt, habs seitlich gemacht wo genau die gleichen temps herrschen sollten


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ou - das Messgerät würd ich gern sehen mit dem du exakt in dem engen Spalt zwischen Kühler und Package ausschließlich die seitliche DIE-Temperatur misst . So eine Bolometeroptik hab ich noch nie gesehen . 

Bedenke, dass die Laserpunkte bei Infrarotthermometern lediglich die Mitte bzw. die Begrenzung (bei Geräten mit zwei Lasern-Pointern) des Messflecks zeigen. Dieser ist aber immer mindestens so groß wie die Linsenöffnung der Bolometeroptik - also deutlich größer als der Spalt zwischen Kühler und Package. Was du da seitlich misst ist also eine Mitteltemperatur aus Kühlerboden, Package und ein wenig DIE-Kante. 

Die Temperatur an der DIE-Kante muss btw keineswegs mit der im Zentrum des DIE identisch sein.


----------



## ole88 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann wars halt ungenau, mg kauft euch n eis^^


----------



## blacKraIn (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend

Hat von euch schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem Feser Base Korrosionsschutz gemacht ?
Den würd ich bei meinem Händler bekommen ...

garnicht so leicht einen schönen roten Schlauch zu finden der zum RIIIE passt ..


----------



## Madz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Feser allgemein, würde ich auch kein einziges Produkt mehr kaufen.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bracuh ma bissi hilfe oder tipps, ich hab hier only cpu momentan und pumpe (aqua xt) läuft mit 49mhz minim. das is aber schon recht schnell wie ich am rädchen vom ek agb sehe, nun der radi wird nich wirklich warm und cpu auf 43-46grad unter last (laut everest) so da aber der heatkiller ja eigentlich soweit ich weiß von langsameren durchfluss und der slim radi auch langsamerer durchfluss profitieren würden was soll ich machen? langsamer gehts nich von denn einstellungen, geld wegen umzug für mb kühler oder so fehlt einfach also eure tipps sind gefragt


----------



## b0s (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, du willst deinen Durchfluss herabsenken, unter das minimal  einstellbare deiner Pumpe, aber nicht weil sie dir zu laut ist?

Da kannst du den Durchfluss ohne schlechtes Gewissen beibehalten.

Wenn dus wirklich unbedingt und in jedem Fall willst, knick halt den Schlauch irgendwo leicht zusammen, sodass dort eine Bremse entsteht


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einzigster vorschlag?^^
so soltle es aber nich sein, ja will denn durchfluss senken


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> da aber der heatkiller ja eigentlich soweit ich weiß von langsameren durchfluss


falsch, mehr Durchfluss = bessere Leistung.



> der slim radi auch langsamerer durchfluss profitieren


Dem ist der Durchfluss egal.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ok trtozdem hätt ich gern n langsameren durchfluss, weil so die wärm doch besser abgegeben werden kann


----------



## chillinmitch (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 , meinst du das ernst ? Ich glaub du verstehst da was falsch ,
wenn du deinen durchfluss verringerst , dann verringert sich natürlich auch deine Kühlleistung.


----------



## Madz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du bist gerade tierisch auf dem Holzweg. Bis 60l/h erreicht man durchaus eine Verbesserung in der Wärmeabgabe. Danach passiert eine ganze Weile nichts und irgendwann ab ~230l/h kann man wieder eine Verbesserung erreichen, vorrausgesetzt die Kühler sind darauf optimiert.


----------



## empty (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

äää? das Problem mit wärme Abgeben ist nicht der Radiator nicht die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit sondern einzig und allein Oberfläche des Radiators und die Luftmenge die dadurchgepresst wird. Da die Wärmekapazität der Luft sehr gering ist!


----------



## chillinmitch (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin kein profi, lass mich gerne belehren. 
Mir war es nur logisch das der heatkiller bei 200l/h 
besser kühlen sollte als bei z.B. 80l/h.
Wenn ich da auf dem Holzweg bin muss ich wohl noch ne menge lernen....


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser nur marginal, aber sicher nicht schlechter.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm also es ign. und wenn kohle da is nachm umzug n mb kühler und größeren radi kaufn, hmm


----------



## Domowoi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz einfach. Mehr Durchfkuss=bessere Leistung bei jedem Kühler und auch bei jedem Radi. Ab 60l/h ist fast kein Unterschied. 
Aber mach soch mal den Test und halte den Schlauch leicht zu. Deine Temps werden schlechter irgendwann aber vermutlich nicht um viel.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Radi-Fläche schadet definitiv nicht . 

Wie bereits angeklungen ist, gibt dort nicht der Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zum Radiator sondern der vom Radiator zur Luft den Ausschlag. Nichts desto trotz verbessert sich auch im Radiator der Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zu den Rohrwänden durch mehr Durchfluss - bringt dort nur absolut nichts . 
Den Durchfluss zu drosseln um das Wasser langsamer durch den Radiator fließen zu lassen ist hingegen völliger Unfug und endet schlimmsten Falls damit, dass zusätzlich auch noch der Wasser-Rohr-Übergang limitiert, weil das Wasser nur noch streng laminar fließt. 

In Kühlern ist es aber in der Tat so, dass extreme Durchflüsse neben jeder Menge Pumpenlärm abhängig vom verwendeten Kühler zwar Verbesserungen gegenüber moderatem Durchfluss bringen, diese aber so gering sind, dass die Nachteile massiv überwiegen. 

HighFlow-Kühler sind bei niedrigen Durchflüssen normalen Kühlern prinzipbedingt unterlegen und kommen erst mit etwas höherem Durchfluss (sagen wir 90L/h) auf ein ähnliches Kühlleistungs-Niveau wie ein restriktiverer Kühler bei sagen wir 60L/h. 
In beiden Fällen bewirkt von da ab eine weitere Steigerung des Durchflusses wirklich nur noch minimale Verbesserungen der Kühlleistung. Wir reden hier von 2-3 °C. In besonders schlecht aufgebauten Kreisläufen sind es vllt. auch mal 5°C, weil das Ursprungsniveau mies war. 

In der Praxis haben sich jedenfalls Kühler durchgesetzt die weder extrem restriktiv noch echte HighFlow-Kühler sind (z.B die HK 3.0 Reihe). Dadurch lässt sich bislang in den meisten Fällen einfach am meisten raus holen ohne auf laute Pumpen und ähnlichen unnützen Firlefanz angewiesen zu sein. 

Abgesehen davon ist aus zwei Gründen das erreichen der geringen Temperatursenkungen, die über den Durchfluss bewerkstelligt werden können, nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert:

1.) Es bringt nichts bezüglich OC oder Lebensdauer. Wenn die paar Grad über stabil oder instabil entscheiden ist ein größerer Radiator definitiv die Schraube die verstellt werden muss - nicht der Durchfluss. 

2.) Man erkauft sich den hohen Durchfluss immer durch eine laute Pumpe. Wenn man Highflow-Kühler einsetzt müssen die größten Verfügbaren Kaliber her, um überhaupt in den Bereich restriktiver Kühler zu kommen. Bei restriktiven Kühlern hingegen braucht es eine Pumpe mit enormen Druck, um da noch mehr durch zu pressen. Beides endet mit vermeidbarer Lautstärke und unnötiger zusätzlicher Wärmeabgabe der überdimensionierten Pumpe in den Kreislauf. Das ist in der Regel nicht so viel, dass es den Effekt komplett eliminiert, aber unter Umständen ist er dann nicht mal mehr mit Wassertemp-Sensoren messbar. 

@Madz: Dass bei extrem hohen Durchflüssen wieder deutlichere Temperatursenkungen auftreten ist eine Täuschung. Bezieht man es auf einen Kühler so ändert sich nicht mehr viel nachdem die Strömung im Kühlquerschnitt zu 100% turbulent ist - das geht asymptotisch gegen einen Grenzwert und wird nicht mehr messbar mehr. 
Erst wenn man einen Kühler nimmt, der bei geringem Durchfluss fast gar nicht kühlt, weil er zu große Querschnitte hat, erreicht dieser bei solchen extremen Durchflüssen deutliche Steigerungen gegenüber seinem bescheidenen Niveau davor. Die Amis rechnen zwar gern so - aber bei denen hören sich Waküs schon immer an wie Düsentriebwerke an. Da könnte man auch ein Kupferrohr flach drücken und als Kühler nutzen, wenn es einen nicht stört dass ein ganzes Hauswasserwerk den Kreislauf umwälzen muss um einigermaßen erträgliche Temperaturen zu erreichen .  

Sorry, dass ich wieder Romane schreibe, aber das Thema taucht zur Zeit in allen Foren auf und so langsam scheinen wieder Lichtblicke da zu sein was die los werden dieses unnützen HighFlow-Hypes angeht.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich nix high flow hype hab denn hk nur günstig erstanden hätte sonst wieder zum ek supreme gegriffen gabs nur nich gebraucht leider. öhm aber danke war sehr aufschlusreich wieder was gelernt


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der HK ist ja auch kein HighFlow-Kühler . Und selbst wenn Kühler wie der Supreme HF ein HF für "HighFlow" im Namen tragen, sind das keine ausgesprochen HighFlow-Kühler. Das sind Kompromisse - und zwar ganz gute . 

HighFlow-Kühler sind so Steinzeit-Teile wie der Enzotech Sapphire und ähnliche. Die haben im Kühlquerschnitt so gut wie keine Beschleunigung der Strömung und leben im wesentlichen von der Umlenkung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> HighFlow-Kühler sind so Steinzeit-Teile wie der Enzotech Sapphire und ähnliche. Die haben im Kühlquerschnitt so gut wie keine Beschleunigung der Strömung und leben im wesentlichen von der Umlenkung.


Wieso Steinzeitteil?  Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Durchfluss und so alt ist der Sapphire nun auch wieder nicht, der HK kam zeitgleich (Ende 2008) raus....Allerdings sieht der vernickelte HK schon schick aus!!!


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wieso Steinzeitteil?  Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Durchfluss ...



Merkst was  - natürlich ist der Durchfluss hoch, ist ja auch ein Highflow-Kühler. Aber was hast du davon? Die Kühlleistung ist dafür schlechter oder du musst dir ne sehr laute Pumpe antun, um den Durchfluss so hoch zu treiben, dass er wieder mit anderen Kühlern mithalten kann.
Die Kühltechnik ist einfach steinzeitlich und eine Restbodenstärke von mehreren Millimetern erst recht. So hat man vor 10 Jahren Kühler gebaut .

Von der Materialproblematik den ersten beiden Serien mit Kunststoffdeckel wollen wir gar nicht anfangen. Ich möcht gar nicht wissen wie viele Systeme dieser Kühler schon auf dem Gewissen hat...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aha, also meine Laing DDC-1T ist weder laut, noch dazu habe ich den Durchfluss sonderlich in die Höhe getrieben. Die Lüfter säuseln mit 800U/min., die CPU ist übertaktet (Last max. 50°) und das ganze Sys hat jetzt im Sommer 38°C. Und wenn du meinst, dass diese Kühlungstechnik 10 Jahre alt ist, dann schau dir mal bitte die damaligen Kühllösungen an!? PUR Schläuche, EHEIM Pumpen und und und...

Kann gerne mal ein Video machen, also laut ist was anderes


----------



## affli (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ihr gerade beim tema seit...

ich hab ja zur zeit den *Swiftech Apogee GTZ *der von den amis kommt verbaut.
der ist grundsätzlich (wie fast alle amis) auf high flow sys ausgelegt worden- 

(davor hatte ich anfänglich etwas respekt)
der war aber optisch für mich so ansprechen das ich keinen andern cpu kühler mehr wollte. 

interessanterweise kann ich kaum eine verbesserung der temps bei hohem durchfluss feststellen. 

ab genau 48l/h (wurde intensiv getestet) sind die temps bis auf über 130l/h absolut identisch, 
manchmal konnte ein grad unterschied für kurze zeit festgestellt werden. 

ich bin also der meinung das es nich mal mehr bei den amis nötig ist laute (hochdrehende) pumpen einzusetzen. 

eigentlich ganz spannend...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig! Bei mir schwankt die Temperatur auch nicht zwischen 45-90l/h Durchfluss. Habe derzeit auch ~48-50l/h, die Pumpe ist aus 10cm Entfernung wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub nicht as der Swiftech Apogee GTZ ein HF-Kühler ist...man schaue sich nur mal die Kühlgeometrie an:
http://www.thg.ru/technews/images/swiftech_apogee_gtz_waterblock_copper_plate-130808.jpg

sieht eher nach Feinstruktur wie beim HK aus.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht as der Swiftech Apogee GTZ ein HF-Kühler ist...man schaue sich nur mal die Kühlgeometrie an:
> http://www.thg.ru/technews/images/swiftech_apogee_gtz_waterblock_copper_plate-130808.jpg
> 
> sieht eher nach Feinstruktur wie beim HK aus.


*klick* oder sind die mitgelieferten Highflow-Tüllen nur zur Deko?


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wahrscheinlich schon

Der unter schied zwischen normalen und HF Tüllen ist doch eh ur 0,5mm mehr Durchmesser im inneren....

ok ich weis jetzt nicht was da sonst noch so ist(Düsenplatte,etc.) aber egal.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



affli schrieb:


> ...
> interessanterweise kann ich kaum eine verbesserung der temps bei hohem durchfluss feststellen.
> 
> ab genau 48l/h (wurde intensiv getestet) sind die temps bis auf über 130l/h absolut identisch,
> ...



Genau diese Beobachtung ist korrekt. Durchflusserhöhung bringt aber einem bestimmten Level nichts mehr oder nur noch marginale Vorteile wenn man einen ordentlichen Kühler verwendet. 

Der Apogee ist an sich nicht schlecht - auf jeden Fall ist er etwas restriktiver als der Sapphire. Der ist eher mit dem HK 3 und noch viel besser mit dem AC Kryos zu vergleichen.

Edit: Ach hab mich vertan - ich ging vom Apogee XT aus. Der ist mit dem Kryos vergleichbar. Der GTZ ist ein normaler Mikrostrukturkühler. Kein besonders performates Modell aber ganz in Ordnung. Profitiert eher von hohem Durchfluss als Düsen- oder Speedchanelkühler, und dürfte dementsprechend bei moderatem Durchfluss auch auf einem etwas schlechteren Niveau arbeiten.  Wie man afflis Beobachtung aber sieht, ist aber selbst bei so einem Kühler nicht gerade viel nötig - obwohl er eigentlich auf höheren Durchfluss eher ansprechen sollte als andere.

@in-vino-veritas:
Dass eine Laing DCC-1T mit einem entsprechenden Deckel nicht höllisch laut sein muss, weiß ich selbst gut genug. Hab ja selbst mehrere davon . Im Spielerechner ist auch eine im Einsatz. 

Allerdings habe ich auch leisere Pumpen. Je leiser ein System wird desto mehr stören Pumpen wie die Laing DDC. In einem wirklich leisen Rechner ist die Laing daher einfach als laut zu bezeichnen. Selbst runter geregelt nervt sie halt weiterhin mit ihrem hochfrequenten Unterton obwohl der Schalldruck abnimmt.

Die Kühlleistung dürfte beim Sapphire im übrigen bei 90L/h noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft sein - eben wegen seiner Highflow-Struktur. 
Ein besserer Kühler dürfte daher mehr bringen in deinem System. Effektiv ist es allerdings gehupft wie gesprungen, da die paar Grad die z.B. ein HK 3 besser wäre auch nichts am OC Potential oder an der Lebensdauer ändern würde . Besser als jeder Luftkühler sind halt auch altertümliche Wasserkühler. 

Wenn es also nicht gerade einer der Enzo Sapphires mit Kunststoffdeckel ist, kann man ihn beruhigt drin lassen. Wenn´s einer mit Kunststoffdeckel ist wünsche ich dir viel Glück - aber bis jetzt sind noch alle gerissen  
Auch für die aktuelle Version mit Kupferdeckel gilt aber beim Enzo Sapphire einfach, dass die Kühltechnik hemmungslos veraltet ist und das Potential der Strömung lange nicht ausnutzt wird. Wenn er aber gefällt kann er durchaus dir richtige Wahl sein. Die Optik ist ja nicht ganz verkehrt und mit der geringeren Kühlleistung kann man wie gesagt durchaus leben. 

Ich kühle btw selbst noch mit einem uralten NexXxos XP Rev.2 Bold (non-HighFlow). Auch da wären mit einem besseren Kühler noch einige Grade drin. Das hilft aber effektiv rein gar nicht weiter und daher bleibt er drin . Bessere Kühler liegen bei mir in der Vitrine - man braucht halt was für´s Auge .

Edit#2: Zum Thema alte Kühltechnik: Was spricht gegen Eheim-Pumpen? Ist doch heute noch so. Die haben sich einfach bewährt wie man auch am Erfolg der AS XT ablesen kann . PUR-Schlauch ist ebenfalls nicht des Teufels . Nur arbeiten einfach viele Leute zu schludrig damit und sind nicht im Stande PnC-Anschlüsse richtig einzusetzen. Dabei lassen sich damit insbesondere mit verchromten Kupferrohren statt PUR-Schlauch sehr schöne Verbindungen realisieren. 
Der HighFlow-Hype und der Wurstschlauch-Fetischismus ist zum Glück auch nur eine Phase die im vorbeigehen begriffen ist  .... technisch war´s so oder so kein Fortschritt. Es gibt halt immer wieder Ausschläge ins eine oder andere Extrem, aber letztlich pendelt sich immer alles wieder um die gesunde Mitte ein. Dort werden auch am ehesten noch kleine Fortschritte bei der Kühltechnik erzielt. Viel hilft viel gilt zwar für Radiatorfläche aber eben nicht für den Durchfluss, da dieser eine indirekte Messgröße ist und nichts über die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlsystems aussagt .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Laing DDC-1T macht aber nicht mehr als 89l/h, jedenfalls zeigt dies der DFM an, wenn ich die Pumpe auf max in der Aquasuite stelle!? Also ich habe den Sapphire mit Kupferdeckel, also den Rev.A in mehreren Vergleichstest z.Zt. der Veröffentlichung war der Kühler weit vorne. Fräst  du CPU-Kühler, studierst Physik oder schraubst du an CNC-Maschinen rum, dass du meinst die Technik sei veraltet? Und jetzt? Das Rad gibt es auch schon seit Jahrhunderten und stell dir vor , es rollt heute immernoch (sinnbildlich)  .

Wie weit sollte denn meine CPU noch gekühlt werden in dem OC Zustand? Da reicht ne Wakü sicher nicht mehr aus....Also max. 3-5°C wären nach Optimierungen noch drin.

Edit:
*@Joe:*

Ich habe die AS XT vor der Laing gehabt (siehe sysprofile Bilder), durchaus eine gute Pumpe. Ich meine auch, dass diese mehr Druck hatte als meine derzeitige Laing DDC-1T(irrelevant). Allerdings war sie auch lauter, größer und teurer als die Laing, die für den aktuellen Kreislauf so auch mehr als ausreicht, zudem finde ich sie optisch ansprechender und platzsparender . Ist halt geschmackssache, ich habe mir den Enzotech auch nicht wegen irgendwelchen aufkommenden Highflow-Hypes geholt, ich fand ihn optisch ansprechend und die Leistung war überzeugend. Wie gesagt, jeder hat so seine Vorlieben. Man muss ja den Wurstschlauchhype nicht mitmachen....Jedem nach seiner Fasson,ne!?

Worin hast du deinen Diplom Ingenieur denn gemacht, wenn ich mal fragen darf!? (rein aus Interesse)


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich fräse auch ab und an Kühler und schraube an meiner Fräse rum (allerding keine CNC) .
Bin zwar keine Physiker aber immerhin Ingenieur und kühle schon seit neun Jahren mit Wasser . Glaub mir ich kenne die alte Kühltechnik recht gut, weil ich vieles davon selbst schon im Einsatz hatte. 
Im Übrigen ist der Saphire nicht gefräst sondern fließgepresst (powerforging). Das ist nicht die verkehrteste Methode um Kupfer in Form zu bringen, aber man muss eben Einschränkungen wie z.B. sehr dicke Kühlerböden in Kauf nehmen. 

Zwar weiß ich nicht was alles in deinem Kreislauf hängt, aber der Sapphire allein begrenzt den Durchfluss deiner Laing nicht auf 90L/h wenn sie nicht runter geregelt ist oder eben der DFM falsch eingestellt ist. 
Dass der in bestimmten Tests gut abschnitt ist richtig. Warum das so ist wurde damals (unter anderen mit meiner Beteiligung) auch ausführlich und recht intensiv diskutiert (allerdings nicht hier). Schlussendlich stellte sich jedenfalls heraus, dass im Test Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen wurden, denn in Kreisläufen wie deinem die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, keinen Durchfluss im sog. HighFlow-Bereich bieten performt der Kühler eben eher unterdurchschnittlich - jedoch keineswegs katastrophal. Solche Kreisläufe sind aber die Regel  - nicht die Ausnahme. Dafür besticht er durch eine für viele ansprechende Optik und seit dem Kupferdeckel-Upgrade ist er auch solide. 
Die Kunststoffvariante war allerdings ne katastrophale Fehlkonstruktion bzw. eine Paradebeispiel für schlechte Werkstoffauswahl. Allerdings hat die damalige Ausfallserie mit teils komplettem Hardwareverlust viele Leute wieder für die Werkstoffe in Kühlern sensibilisiert. Das ist zu begrüßen - auch wenn es den "Opfern" wohl wenig Trost spendet. 

Ich will dir deinen Kühler aber gar nicht schlecht reden. Ich kühle wie gesagt selbst auch noch gern mit etwas veralteter Technik und habe kein Problem damit. 
In der Kupferdeckel-Variante ist das Ding sicher und reicht auch für jede erdenkliche CPU aus. Das tut zwar fast jeder Wasserkühler, aber deiner sieht dafür auch ganz gut aus und ist kein Mainstream-Teil was man an jeder Ecke sieht .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der DFM ist von* AC*, der Wert ist 169 richtig!? Weiß nicht, warum der Durchfluss so gering ist. Die Pumpe hängt an dem SMD umgelöteten FAN1 meines Aquaero`s sammt Powerbooster und einer -nicht von mir selbst gelöteten- doppelten Poweramp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was in meinem Kreislauf hängt siehst du entweder in meinem Tagebuch oder bei sysprofile

Fließgepresst? Ok, so lernt man dazu  
Ich finde einige Wakü`s auch überdimensioniert, aber dafür sehen die aktuellen Kühlungen -von mir aus auch mit alter Technik - sehr hochwertig, aufwendig und sehr hübsch aus. Eine Menge Zeit, Arbeit und Geld stecken da auch drin....

Und was ist an der Technik so alt bzw. was ist deiner Meinung nach neu oder auch aktuell die "beste" Struktur oder der beste Aufbauch eines Kühlers? 

Was ist nachteilig -bis auf das hohe Gewicht- an der dadurch entstandenen "dicken" Bodenplatte? 

Hast du bei MK den Kühler mitgetestet?


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Der DFM ist von AC, der Wert ist 169 richtig!? Weiß nicht, warum der Durchfluss so gering ist. Die Pumpe hängt an dem SMD umgelöteten FAN1 meines Aquaero`s sammt Powerbooster und einer -nicht von mir selbst gelöteten- doppelten Poweramp.



Die Impulsrate stimmt. Wenn man ihn auslitern würde, kommt man vllt. auf ein bisschen mehr oder weniger Impulse aber ungefähr passt das auf jeden Fall. Warum hängt die Pumpe nicht direkt am Aquaero wenn er schon mit  Powerboost ausgestattet ist? Evtl. regelt ja der Poweamp aus irgendwelchen Gründen runter, ohne dass die Software was davon mitkriegt. Die regelt ja nur den Ausgang des Aquaero. Wenn der Poweramp zu stark auf den Spannungsabfall am Aquaero-Ausgang reagiert kann das schon sein. Wird der Kühlkörper des Poweramp denn warm wenn die Pumpe auf Vollast geregelt ist? 



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Ich finde einige Wakü`s auch überdimensioniert, aber dafür sehen die aktuellen Kühlungen -von mir aus auch mit alter Technik - sher hochwertig, aufwendig und sehr hübsch aus. Eine Menge Zeit, Arbeit und Geld stecken da auch drin....


Keine Frage - da bin ich ganz bei dir . Allerdings gab es auch früher schon sehr schöne Systeme .



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Und was ist an der Technik so alt bzw. was ist neu oder auch aktuell die "beste" Struktur oder der beste Aufbauch eines Kühlers?



Eine "beste" Kühlerstruktur gibt es in dem Sinne nicht. Es ist immer die Suche nach dem besten Kompromiss. Diesen Kompromiss erfüllen aber zumindest in europäischen Setups, die in der Regel mit Pumpen wie der AS XT oder DDC-1T ausgestattet sind, am besten die Kühler die weder extrem restriktiv noch HighFlow-Kühler sind. Im Moment lässt sich bei der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit selbst nicht mehr viel tun - daher weichen die Hersteller auf immer feinere Strukturen und immer geringere Restbodenstärken aus, um noch ein zwei Kelvin raus zu kitzeln. Effektiv hat das natürlich keine sonderlichen großen Effekt - aber es verkauft sich alt besser, wenn man den "performatesten" Kühler zu bieten hat . Natürlich kann man auch heute noch alles was einem an CPU in die Finger kommt mit Kühlern wie wir sie nutzen kühlen - auch stark übertaktet. Wäre aber wirklich sehr hohes OC das Ziel, muss man einfach sagen, dass ne Wakü die falsche Kühlung dafür ist. 

Waküs zeichnen sich schließlich insbesondere durch sehr geringe Lautstärke, ordentliche aber nicht extreme Kühlung im Sommer und durch eine sehr ansehnliche Optik aus. Im Vergleich zu aktiven Kühlungen wie man sie fürs extreme übertakten eigentlich braucht sind Waküs zu dem recht preiswert und nahezu wartungsfrei.  
Von daher ist es in der tat nicht wichtig immer dem letzten Kelvin an Kühlerperformace hinterher zu hecheln. Der Spaß am Basteln, die Ruhe und die schöne Optik belohnen doch viel mehr las ein zwei Grad niedrigere ausgelesene CPU-Temperaturen die aufgrund der Messtechnik sowieso nicht stimmen .



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Was ist nachteilig -bis auf das hohe Gewicht- an der dadurch entstandenen "dicken" Bodenplatte?



Das Gewicht ist völlig wurscht bei einem Wasserkühler . Der baut ja nicht hoch und übt daher auch kaum Momente auf den Sockel und die CPU aus . 



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hast du bei MK den Kühler mitgetestet?



Wüsste nicht, dass wir den getestet hätten. Das war damals nicht unsere Baustelle . 

Die Diskussion dazu liefen eher im Luxx und bezogen sich vor allem auf deren Tests und afair ein paar Ami-Tests . Das schlimmste war aber auch damals schon das Problem mit dem Deckelmaterial. Die Kühlleistung ist ja brauchbar - auch wenn sie in normalen Systemen eben nicht so hoch ist wie in den Tests.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Impulsrate stimmt. Wenn man ihn auslitern würde, kommt man vllt. auf ein bisschen mehr oder weniger Impulse aber ungefähr passt das auf jeden Fall. Warum hängt die Pumpe nicht direkt am Aquaero wenn er schon mit  Powerboost ausgestattet ist? Evtl. regelt ja der Poweamp aus irgendwelchen Gründen runter, ohne dass die Software was davon mitkriegt. Die regelt ja nur den Ausgang des Aquaero. Wenn der Poweram zu stark auf den Spannungsabfall am Aquaero-Ausgang reagiert kann das schon sein. Wird der Kühlkörper des Poweramp denn warm wenn die Pumpe auf Vollast geregelt ist?


Sorry, da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, die Pumpe hängt am FAN1 und der Poweramp wird mit 2 120er Lüftern gespeist (BeQuiet Silent Wings). An den anderen drei Aquaeroausgängen hängt an FAN2 ein Noiseblocker Multiframe S3 und FAN3 der Heck und ein Radi Lüfter und am letzten Ausgang hängen zwei NB Multiframe am Y-Kabel, die anderen beiden Lüfter des 360er Radis. Wie darf ich das mit dem "auslitern" verstehen?


VJoe2max schrieb:


> ...Wäre aber wirklich sehr hohes OC das Ziel, muss man einfach sagen, dass ne Wakü die falsche Kühlung dafür ist. ...


Deswegen fragte ich ja wegen 3°C muss ich mir da keinen Stress machen. Und weiter höher bekomme ich den Q9550 nicht, jedenfalls limitiert das Board oder ich habe den letzten Feinschliff noch nicht herausbekommen....


VJoe2max schrieb:


> Waküs zeichnen sich schließlich insbesondere durch sehr geringe Lautstärke, ordentliche aber nicht extreme Kühlung im Sommer und durch eine sehr ansehnliche Optik aus. Im Vergleich zu aktiven Kühlungen wie man sie fürs extreme übertakten eigentlich braucht sind Waküs zu dem recht preiswert und nahezu wartungsfrei.
> Von daher ist es in der tat nicht wichtig immer dem letzten Kelvin an Kühlerperformace hinterher zu hecheln. Der Spaß am Basteln, die Ruhe und die schöne Optik belohnen doch viel mehr las ein zwei Grad niedrigere ausgelesene CPU-Temperaturen die aufgrund der Messtechnik sowieso nicht stimmen .


Leise ist aber immer subjektiv, also ich bekomme mein System aus aktuellem Anlass auch nicht leiser, da habe ich einen ganzjährigen Kompromiss aus Kühlung und Lautstärke gefunden. Allerdings hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn die Wakü nahezu unhörbar wäre!  Dazu bräuchte ich sicherlich nen neuen Radi mit 140er Lüfter und größerer Kühlfläche, damit ich diese noch ruhiger laufen lassen könnte!? Oder ne Gehäusedämmung, die mir aber wiederrum einige Grad mehr beschert. 


VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht, dass wir den getestet hätten. Das war damals nicht unsere Baustelle .
> 
> Die Diskussion dazu liefen eher im Luxx und bezogen sich vor allem auf deren Tests und afair ein paar Ami-Tests . Das schlimmste war aber auch damals schon das Problem mit dem Deckelmaterial. Die Kühlleistung ist ja brauchbar - auch wenn sie in normalen Systemen eben nicht so hoch ist wie in den Tests.


Schreibst du auch Review`s und bekommst Testsample`s oder läuft das? Auf welche Idee habe ich dich denn gebracht?


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Sorry, da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, die Pumpe hängt am FAN1 und der Poweramp wird mit 2 120er Lüftern gespeist (BeQuiet Silent Wings). An den anderen drei Aquaeroausgängen hängt an FAN2 ein Noiseblocker Multiframe S3 und FAN3 der Heck und ein Radi Lüfter und am letzten Ausgang hängen zwei NB Multiframe am Y-Kabel, die anderen beiden Lüfter des 360er Radis.


Dann weiß ich auch nicht woran es hängt - was ist denn sonst noch alles im Kreislauf?


in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das mit dem "auslitern" verstehen?


Im Prinzip die Kalibrierung des Sensors. Im Aquaero wird ein beliebiger Sollwert eingestellt (z.B. 100 Impulse / Liter). Dann wird eine abgemessene Wassermenge frei durch den Sensor laufen gelassen (also mit ausgebauten Sensor ohne pumpe etc.) und dabei die Zeit stoppt und der Anzeigewert während des Durchlaufens notiert. Das dann am besten mehrmals durchführen. Mit den Mittelwerten von Zeit und Anzeigewert sowie der Wassermenge lässt sich per Dreisatz dann die korrekte Impulsrate errechnen . Die wird aber genau oder eben recht nah an der des Herstellers liegen, wenn der Sensor nicht klemmt o.Ä.. Da der AC-Sensor so eine geringe Impulsrate brignt ist seine Auflösung halt nicht besonders hoch. 



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich ja wegen 3°C muss ich mir da keinen Stress machen. Und weiter höher bekomme ich den Q9550 nicht, jedenfalls limitiert das Board oder ich habe den letzten Feinschliff noch nicht herausbekommen....
> Leise ist aber immer subjektiv, also ich bekomme mein System aus aktuellem Anlass auch nicht leiser, da habe ich einen ganzjährigen Kompromiss aus Kühlung und Lautstärke gefunden. Allerdings hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn die Wakü nahezu unhörbar wäre!  Dazu bräuchte ich sicherlich nen neuen Radi mit 140er Lüfter und größerer Kühlfläche, damit ich diese noch ruhiger laufen lassen könnte!? Oder ne Gehäusedämmung, die mir aber wiederrum einige Grad mehr beschert.



Tja so ist das  - aber dafür hat man eben mit ner Wakü immer was zu basteln . 



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Schreibst du auch Review`s und bekommst Testsample`s oder läuft das? Auf welche Idee habe ich dich denn gebracht?



Du wirst Verständnis haben, dass ich das nicht kommentiere. Wir sind hier bei PCGHX - diese Frage hat hier nichts verloren .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Kreislauf sind:

CPU,GPU,NB,SB, der DFM und Spawa`s

Reihenfolge:

Pumpe -> DFM -> Radi -> Spawa -> CPU -> NB -> GPU -> SB -> AGB -> Pumpe

Du schaust dir nicht gern Profile oder Links an oder!? Das sieht man die Konfiguration und die Hardware, extra für dich hier mal ein Bild aus meinem Tagebuchbilderalbum:

"neu":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorher habe ich den Kreislauf (noch mit der AS XT Ultra) zuerst durch die Graka gejagt, da hatte ich aber weniger Schlauchlänge und mehr Winkel verbaut und du einen Spawakühler...Die Schlauchlänge müsste imo bei ca. 4m liegen, vorher war es 1 - 2m (gefühlt ) 

Nach deiner Erklärung ist das "auslitern" (quasi ein ausloten) logisch erklärt  Eigentlich einfach, bin aber ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf gekommen....



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Du wirst Verständnis haben, dass ich das nicht kommentiere. Wir sind hier bei PCGHX - diese Frage hat hier nichts verloren .


Entweder habe ich heute eine zu lange Leitung oder ich verstehe es nicht!? PN?
Du hast übrigens Post


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sind ja schon einige Kühlerchen und auch ne ganze Menge Winkel drin. Das kann den Volumenstrom so schon ganz ordentlich einschränken. 

Aber das ist ja wie gesagt alles kein Beinbruch - wenn die Kühlung ordentlich arbeitet, gibt es keinen Grund was zu ändern. Dass der Kühler nicht voll ausgereizt wird, ist angesichts dessen, dass die CPU ja offenbar sehr gut läuft überhaupt kein Problem .


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey,

Sind die Watercool HK 3.0 Black Nickel eine Limited Edition?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3 *Sonderedition* Nickel - Black Chrom


Sagt wohl alles...


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sonder muss nicht Limited sein

Naja...dann muss ich bald mal kaufen

Weiß jemand wie lange es die noch gibt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Sonder muss nicht Limited sein?


Stimmt. 



> Weiß jemand wie lange es die noch gibt?


So lange sie sich gut verkaufen.


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe,soviel zum limited

Nur so ne Spinnerei aber....würde es was bringen eine Wakü mit mehr Bar zu betreiben?

Die Radis und Kühler werden ja immer auf Druck getestet....da frage ich mich:Warum?


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ist eigentlich ON/OFF geblieben. ?
Der hatte doch im WAKÜ Forum fast schon Legendenstatus


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub der hat sich nach dem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...peln-ueber-wakue-cpu-temperaturvergleich.html
und den Beiden die dazugehörten von der Moderation verkrümeln lassen


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, da war doch was


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt wo ihr es sagt, sein dummes Gelabber fehlt irgendwie.


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fragen wir doch mal die Mods ob sie ihn wieder freischalten

Jemand ne Idee bzgl. mehr Bar?


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kommt wahrscheinlich ne Abstimmung von ihm "Umfrage: ON/OFF gebannt" 

Nein, das lassen wir mal lieber.


----------



## hydro (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie würdest du denn einen Überdruck im System erzeugen wollen und mir würde keine physikalische Begründung einfallen warum Druck sich irgendwie positiv auswirken sollte. 
(was aber nichts zu bedeuten hat  )


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is amd/intel auch gebannt? da fehlen seit geraumer zeit zwei leut^^


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Höherer statischer Druck im System würde nichts bewirken. Eine Verdrängerpumpe die hohe Drücke aufbauen kann und dazu sehr restriktive Kühler, könnten hingegen mehr raus holen. Nur find mal eine Verdrängerpumpe die leise und handlich ist . 
Abgesehen davon geht damit natürlich auch ein Stück Sicherheit flöten. Bei Kreiselpumpen ist es egal wenn der Kreislauf verstopft oder anderweitig blockiert wird. Da schaltet sich höchstens die CPU irgendwann ab. Bei einer Verdrängerpumpe platzt der Schlauch oder wird vom Anschluss gezogen.


----------



## affli (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit: Ach hab mich vertan - ich ging vom Apogee XT aus. Der ist mit dem Kryos vergleichbar. Der GTZ ist ein normaler Mikrostrukturkühler. Kein besonders performates Modell aber ganz in Ordnung. Profitiert eher von hohem Durchfluss als Düsen- oder Speedchanelkühler, und dürfte dementsprechend bei moderatem Durchfluss auch auf einem etwas schlechteren Niveau arbeiten.  Wie man afflis Beobachtung aber sieht, ist aber selbst bei so einem Kühler nicht gerade viel nötig - obwohl er eigentlich auf höheren Durchfluss eher ansprechen sollte als andere.



das hat mich eben auch erstaunt.. 
ich hab zwei, drei orten gelesen das der kühler erst die volle leistung bei sehr hohem durchfluss bringt. 
das kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. 

ausser wir reden hier von 150 l/h aufwärts, 
aber das wär doch wohl eher übertrieben.. ! 
(viel mehr packt meine dual laing nähmlich nicht)

hat jemand ne dritte laing für mich, dann teste ich auch das..!


----------



## Scheolin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Höherer statischer Druck im System würde nichts bewirken. Eine Verdrängerpumpe die hohe Drücke aufbauen kann und dazu sehr restriktive Kühler, könnten hingegen mehr raus holen. Nur find mal eine Verdrängerpumpe die leise und handlich ist .
> Abgesehen davon geht damit natürlich auch ein Stück Sicherheit flöten. Bei Kreiselpumpen ist es egal wenn der Kreislauf verstopft oder anderweitig blockiert wird. Da schaltet sich höchstens die CPU irgendwann ab. Bei einer Verdrängerpumpe platzt der Schlauch oder wird vom Anschluss gezogen.


 
Dann frage ich mich warum die Radis,Kühler,AGBs,etc. immer auf Druck getestet werden.....


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll man sie sonst einfach auf Dichtigkeit testen .

Das geht einfach am schnellsten und lässt sich mit einem Prüfgerät erledigen. Da wird Luft rein gepumpt und dann eine Zeit lang der Druck gehalten. Fällt der Druck ab ist der Kühler, Radi, AB etc. undicht. Müsste man jedes Teil mit Wasser befüllen oder dicht machen und unter Wasser halten, um aufsteigende Luftblasen zu suchen wäre der Aufwand ungemein höher für die Hersteller.

Zudem macht es sich auch gut einen weiteren hohen Wert drauf schrieben zu können .


@affli: Nein, wenn du schon 50 L/h bis 150 L/h keine Änderung hast, gibt es erst recht keine Änderung mehr von 150 L/h aufwärts . 
Das reicht halt einfach bereits aus. Bei deinem Kühler kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass bei dem Kühler konstruktionsbedingt starke Nebenströme an der Kühlstruktur vorbei auftreten und das Wasser sich dann eben eher den Weg des geringsten Widerstands sucht, wenn der Pumpendruck steigt.


----------



## Scheolin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein ich doch: Einfach nur Marketing

Watercool HK: 5Bar....ich glaub nich das Tüllen da mitmachen


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Tüllen schon - nur der Schlauch der ungesichert drauf sitzt nicht


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da sind ja schon einige Kühlerchen und auch ne ganze Menge Winkel drin. Das kann den Volumenstrom so schon ganz ordentlich einschränken.


Das Bild mit den vielen Winkeln ist der alte Zustand. Der Neuere ist auf dem oberen Bild mit den PS Tüllen zu sehen, da habe ich allerdings 4 BP 45° Winkel drin. Keine Ahnung, wieso der Durchfluss so niedrig ist!?


VJoe2max schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja wie gesagt alles kein Beinbruch - wenn die Kühlung ordentlich arbeitet, gibt es keinen Grund was zu ändern. Dass der Kühler nicht voll ausgereizt wird, ist angesichts dessen, dass die CPU ja offenbar sehr gut läuft überhaupt kein Problem .


Läuft ja und die Temps sind auch in Ordnung... 

PN Antwort kommt noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Tüllen schon - nur der Schlauch der ungesichert drauf sitzt nicht



Dito.
Tüllen werden mit Sicherung z.T. auch für höhere Drücke verwendet und die Verschraubungen bzw. PnC Anschlüsse stammten mal aus der Pneumatik und waren für 5bar freigegeben.
Ich selbst teste meine Bastelleien auch mit 4-5bar, dass machen Anschlüsse und Schlauch problemlos mit.


----------



## fuSi0n (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zu einem GraKa Kühler von EK, biegt der Kühler für die GTX 275 im Gw/Palit Design die Karte durch? Ich habe bei einigen gelesen das bei dem ein oder anderen EK Kühler die Karte verbogen wird.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, es kommt drauf an, wie stark du die Schrauben anziehst.
Wenn du sie nur ganz leicht handfest anziehst (wie man es machen sollte)
wird wohl nichts passieren.

Ich hab auf meiner 5850 auch nen EK Kühler,
und bei mir wird das PCB nicht durchgebogen,
bin mit dem Kühler 100 % zufrieden


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Ich hab mal zwei fragen  die erste ist ist es normal das es bei 35 grad im Zimmer die Temperatur vom CPU auf 44 Grad steigt ?

Und die zweite ist welche "extremen" Kühlmethoden gibt es also wieviel Radiatoren oder so muss ich anschließen das der PC richtig kühl ist (halbe Funfrage  )

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich hab mal zwei fragen die erste ist ist es normal das es bei 35 grad im Zimmer die Temperatur vom CPU auf 44 Grad steigt ?


ja.



> Und die zweite ist welche "extremen" Kühlmethoden gibt es also wieviel Radiatoren oder so muss ich anschließen das der PC richtig kühl ist


Es gibt nix was leise ist und unter Raumluft kühlt (was für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist).


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leise muss es nicht umbedingt sein ^^.

Aber so ein 9x120 Radiator müsste doch schön besser kühlen als ein 3x 120 oder nicht ?

Und wenn man gleich 2x 9x120 anschließt

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Aber so ein 9x120 Radiator müsste doch schön besser kühlen als ein 3x 120 oder nicht ?


Ja, aber erwarte keine Wunder.



> Und wenn man gleich 2x 9x120 anschließt


Dann haste für den 2ten 1080er + Lüfter das Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Der eine 1080er langweilt sich doch schon.


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie meinst du das der eine 1080 langweilit sich schon  

Also ist er unterfordert ?

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kriegst dus trotzdem nur auf Raumtemp...drunter geht nur mir Kokü,kaskade,LN2,Dice,usw.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du zwei anstatt einen 1080er verwendest, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass deine Temps runtergehen 

Um einen 1080er auszulasten muss man schon ne ordentlich CPU und ein SLI bzw. Crossfire-Verbund haben


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Also ist er unterfordert ?


Ja, hast somit genug Reserven.


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Scheolin schrieb:


> kriegst dus trotzdem nur auf Raumtemp...drunter geht nur mir Kokü,kaskade,LN2,Dice,usw.




Was sind das alles für Kühlungen und was kosten sie  

M.f.g Yannik


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/27


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die aufgezählten Kühlungen sind nichts für 24/7 
KOKÜ am ehesten noch, aber ne leistungsfähige Kokü/Kaskade ist abnormal laut


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musikfreak: sieh' einfach mal in diverse Tagebücher - ich selbst habe beispielsweise so einen 9*120mm-Radi in meinem System.
Selbst bei den derzeitigen Außentemperaturen überarbeitet er sich nicht gerade.

Nun hab' ich zwar (noch...) kein High-End-System, aber dennoch kann ich mein System selbst bei voller CPU-Last beinahe passiv kühlen.
Ich habe auch bei 37° Raumtemperatur und voller Systemauslastung (= Furmark + Prime) noch nie Probleme gehabt - und ich habe den Radi nicht mal voll (sondern nur 6 von 9) mit Lüftern bestückt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Musikfreak (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich wohne im Dachgeschoss und da wird es schon manchmal extrem heiß.

Ich hab halt immer Angst das der Pc kaputt geht wenn er  jetzt 5 stunden auf 45 Grad ist

Ich werde meinen Pc nie 24/7 anhaben am tag meisten 5 stunden oder so

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

45  Grad ist doch voll OK

Schau dir mal die Temps von den ganzen andren Leuten an die hier rumposten an,die sind meistens noch drüber.....

Kommt aber drauf an Last oder Idle...aber selbst im Idle ist das bei 35°C Raumtemp voll in ordnung.


----------



## Musikfreak (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja auslastung von 33% 

Ich weiß es halt net bin erschrocken im Winter warn die Temperaturen bei 25 Grad bei gleicher Auslastung

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, wisst ihr wo man den hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-Eheim-1046-48-1250-shiny-black::12435.html in matt black bekommt?
Den anderen Adapter gibt es ja in matt black, wieso den nur in shiny black?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nyso am besten mal bei CK anrufen.

@Musikfreak deine Komponenten halten mehr aus als 45°.


----------



## Musikfreak (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Dann bin ich beruhigt 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die gibt es weder bei Caseking noch irgendwo anders, deswegen frage ich ja euch


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Musikfreak:

Wenn deine CPU unter Last an die 80° und deine Graka 
an die 100° rankommt solltest du mal über ne bessere Kühlung nachdenken 

@Nyso:

Ja deswegen anrufen, die bestellen dir sonst welche.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Meinste so:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Muste über bessere kühlung nachdenken .
Keinen guten Core i7 920 erwischt.
Schonmal erfolglos eingeschickt!!

lösung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-631.html

MFG
KillerPfote

YouTube - Mein Rechner, neu lackiert


----------



## Infin1ty (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

What ? Wie soll das denn gehen 

Da muss wohl was mit den Sensoren nicht stimmen.
Bei Ebay verscherbeln und dann nen neuen holen würde ich sagen


----------



## computertod (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich meinen AGB auf höhe des Radis montiere wird sich der Wasserstand beim Ausschalten bei AGB und Radi auf gleicher höhe einpendeln, oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange der AB dicht verschlossen ist nur wenn ein waagerechte Verbindung dazwischen besteht in die die Luft aus dem AB einströmen kann - ansonsten bleibt die Luft im AB . 

So ein Ausgleichsbehälter wäre aber eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## computertod (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde eben den AGB direkt an den oberen auslass meines Autokühlers stecken und das Wasser von unten reinpumpen lassen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein das währe blöd,
sonst würde mein AB leerlaufen^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
KillerPfote


----------



## fuSi0n (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wollte jetzt meine Wakü mit nem EK GTX Graka Kühler aufrüsten. Reicht da meine Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V 49069 noch von der Power? 

3 Winkel dann im System 16/10 Schläuche + HK LC


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja reicht noch.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute 

Was meint ihr: Welche Radi-Größe bzw. welcher Radi reicht, um eine HD5870 im eigenen Kreislauf zu kühlen (sollte dann relativ leise sein)? Reicht ein 240er Slim locker dafür aus?


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bedenke, dass eine HD5870 mehr Abwärme als jede auf dem Consumermarkt verfügbare CPU produziert . Was du der CPU gönnst solltest du also auch der Grafikkarte locker gönnen .

Dennoch reicht ein 240er Slim-Radi dafür natürlich noch aus. Traumtemperaturen wird das zwar nicht ergeben, aber das ist auch nicht wichtig bei einer Grafikkarte, die ja von Haus aus mit recht hohen Temperaturen klar kommt (wobei ausgelesene Temperaturen sowieso nur Schall und Rauch sind). Viel besser als Luftkühlung ist es jedenfalls allemal mit einem 240er Radi und einem anständigen Fullcover-Kühler.


----------



## darkfabel (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heute ist meine Betsellung bei AT rausgegangen mal schauen vllt kommt es ja schon morgen


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Leute ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar geht es um einen Fullkoverkühler für das Board.
Es wurde speziell angefertigt bloss jetzt überlege ich anstatt WLPads WLP zu nehmen, es sollte vom Hersteller kein Problem sein ich muss bloss aufpassen das es nicht leitend ist und auch das Kupfer nicht angreift.
Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ich habe die Zalman STG1 was aber zu Dünflüssig ist und die Prolimatech PK-1 Nano dort ist aber Alu enthalten und ich weis nicht ob es das Kupfer angreift.
Es soll dort aufgebracht werden wo die Spanungswandler sind also neben dem Sockel auf dem Chip der SB kommt so oder so WLP.
Würdet ihr mir da doch WLPads empfehlen oder kann ich WLP nehmen für die Spannungswandler.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen, wenn ihr Bilder braucht kann ich die auch hochladen , Mfg Snapstar

Verdammt doppelpost, Sorry leute bin sehr in Eile zwecks der Wakü und denn Tests


----------



## Devil Dante (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Hi Leute, 

ich brauche mal euere Hilfe ... und zwar möchte ich in meinem neuen PC die CPU & Graka mit Wasser kühlen und brauche dafür eure Hilfe .
Beide Komponenten sollen übertaktet werden und der PC soll schön Silent sein... Hoffentlich lässt sich da was machen 

System wird in etwa folgendermaßen aussehen:

Intel Core i5 750
G.Skill Eco DDR3 1600
Asus Maximus III Formula
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Geforce GTX460
Enermax Modu87+ 500W

Ich hab hier mal eine Konfiguration:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Was sagt ihr dazu? Was könnte man besser machen? Soll eben wie gesagt sehr leise & leistungsfähig sein.
Der Grakakühler wird natürlich hinzugefügt sobald verfügbar...


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Also so sieht es schon mal gut aus, aber es gibt besser CPU-Kühler die billiger sind und von der Pumpe her würden die meisten hier eine Laing oder Eheim empfehlen.
Ich bin selber neu auf dem Gebiet aber der Schlauch Durchmesser ist schon mal gut sowie der Radi, die von Phobya machen sehr gute Radis.
Ich habe die Lüfter hier aber noch nicht getestet sind aber die 120er, wenn ich morgen dazu komme kann ich dir ja sagen ob die Lüfter leise sind.
Das gute bei denn lüftern ist sie sind schwarz gesleevt und es liegen noch adapter bei für 9 und 7V betrieb der Lüfter.
Ich habe verschiedene Lüfter hier, ich werde sie mal an testen und dann kann ich dir sagen ob sie auch leise sind denn du willst es ja silent.
Am Gehäuse gibt es nichts aus zu setzen denn es sind einfach Top Gehäuse.
Als CPU-Kühler gibt es z.B. denn Heatkiller 3.0 oder denn G-Flow, ich habe von Innovatek einen Kühler der speziell für I5 CPUs produziert wurde aber da muss ich auch erstschauen wie gut er wirklich ist.
Hoffe ich konnte sowiet helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

jop, wäre auch klasse wenn du morgen noch was zur Lautstärke sagen könntest  Bin für alle tipps dankbar


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*

Ja kein Problem, muss nur denn PC ausmachen und ihn schnell mal an die Lüftersteuerung hängen da ist gerade noch ein Steckplatz frei da ich gerde Tests mache und die verschiedenen lüfter brauche.
Bei dir währe es dann ein 140er Modell was im endefekt noch mal leiser währe, das 120er Modell dreht mit 1500RPM wieviel dreht der 140er denn er braucht ja weniger umdrehungen da er mehr luft fördern kann , Mfg Snapstar

Ja sie drehen nur mit 1000RPM die 120er mit 1500RPM also ich habe noch mal geschaut der 120er schafft so 105m3/h an Luft zu befördern und der 140er so 100m3/h also wird er leiser sein, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ihr gerade bei Pumpen seid:  :
Ich habe meine Laing am umgelöteten FAN1 meines Aquaero's, kann mir aber meinen "geringen" Durchfluss nicht erklären!?!
Muss ich beim Einstellen noch etwas beachten, da es ja die Laing und kein Lüfter ist?
Bisher läuft Alles eigentlich ganz gut und die Temps sind ebenfalls in Ordnung, allerdings würde mich das mal interessieren:
Kalibrierwert und die anderen Einstellungen,falls man da überhaupt Etwas ändern muss!?

-Laing DDC-1T
-AC DFM Wert 169
- Durchfluss mit 76%= 50l/h

@Joe: Könnte ja vielleicht an meinen Einstellungen liegen!? Nurne Vermutung!?
Danke für eure Mithilfe


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieviel Durchfluss haste den bei 100% und welche Komponenten sind verbaut?


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möglicherweise ist ja auch ein Kühler verstopft. Der Grafikkartenkühler dürfte in deinem Setup am restriktivsten sein - da würde ich am ehesten mal nachsehen. 

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich, dass 50 L/h trotz des HighFlow-CPU Kühlers eigentlich noch völlig OK sein sollten. Wie bereits diskutiert, performt der dann zwar nicht auf seinem höchsten Level, aber es wird wohl reichen. Die paar Grad hin oder her kann man mit Wakü immer verscherzen. Man muss sich mal vor Augen halten wie es mit Lukü aussähe. Immerhin kühlt doch die weit überwiegende Mehrheit aller PC-Nutzer noch mit Luft - selbst ans Übertakten wagen sich viele Lukü-User und stoßen an nur unwesentlich tiefere Grenzen als mit Wakü - dafür aber mit der unschönen Begleiterscheinung namens Lärm .


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also so sieht es schon mal gut aus, aber es gibt besser CPU-Kühler die billiger


erzähl bitte nicht so einen Unfug! Der Kryos stellt die momentane Leistungsspitze dar.


> sind und von der Pumpe her würden die meisten hier eine Laing oder Eheim empfehlen.


Die PCPS ist eine Eheim.


> Ich bin selber neu auf dem Gebiet


Dann behalt dein Halbwissen bitte für dich und erzähl nicht solchen stuss, wie den, den du im nächsten Zitat verzapfst. 


> G-Flow, ich habe von Innovatek einen Kühler der speziell für I5 CPUs produziert wurde aber da muss ich auch erstschauen wie gut er wirklich ist.


 Innovateks G-Flow ist der zweiteuerste, aber am schlechtesten performande Kühler am Markt. (fast) alle Inno Produkte bringen nicht die Leistung, die man aufgrund des Preises eigentlich erwarten dürfte.


----------



## hydro (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Das Mysteriöse Innenleben eines Innovatek CPU-Kühlers (Seite 1)

Wieso der i5 Kühler klingt doch nich schlecht! Viel Material und sogar eine Abart von Düsenplate(?!)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wieviel Durchfluss haste den bei 100% und welche Komponenten sind verbaut?


Ich glaube das waren so 89l/h bei 100%, dann ist die Pumpe jedoch wahrnehmbar...Andere haben hier bis zu 170l/h. Wie schon gesagt, ich jage nicht den Durchflussrekord, jedoch würde mich das mal interessieren!? 
Komponenten stehen bei sysprofile oder in meinem PCGH-Steckbrief. Ansonsten zähle ich sie gerne nochmal auf!? 
Wie gesagt,bei dem Kalibrierwert der Pumpe in der Aquasuite von 2I/u bin ich mir nicht sicher und auch beiden sonstigen Einstellungen für die Pumpe.Der DFM Wert ist ja definitiv richtig!?

@Joe: Ich glaube nicht, dass Etwas verstopft sein könnte, da der Durchfluss schon kurz nach dem Zusammenbau so war!?bZudem habe ich die Komponenten vorher auseinandergenommen gereinigt und mitner AS XT nochmal gründlich durchgespült. Alsowürde ich eine Verstopfung ausschließen, denke ich!?


----------



## TheReal1604 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey liebe Wakü User (: ,

Ist es machbar 2 HD4850 + einen Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz @ 1,3V mit einem Tripple Radi zu kühlen? 

Ich weiß, Traumtemperaturen kann ich mir nicht erhoffen.. 

Lg,

Real


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TheReal1604:

Dafür reicht ein Triple Radi deutlich aus, auch gute Temperaturen wirst du erzielen können, glaub mir! Nur gehören dazu auch noch die anderen Komponenten. Welche Pumpe hast du oder willst du dir anschaffen: welche Lüfter, Kühler, Schlauch, Anschlüsse usw.

Hast du z.B. Platz für einen 420er Radi also nen Triple mit 140er Lüftern, dann nimm den und lass ihn mit leisen 140er Lüftern mit 800-1000U/min laufen oder hal noch langsamer, je nach Temp. und Lautheit.

"Traumtemperaturen" sind eher subjektiv zu betrachten  

Also mit nem Dualradi bekommst du solche Temperaturen, die du meinst. Machbar ist es mit diesem aber auch(betrachtet mit 2x 4850, CPU), Reserven hast du dann nur keine mehr!


----------



## TheReal1604 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey !

Ich habe einen Magicool 360er Radi mit 3x Xigmatek Luffis oben drauf .

Als Pumpe habe ich eine "Laing", welche genau kann ich gerade leider nicht sagen..

Ich wollte eben wissen, ob ich es mir sparen kann noch einen Radiator ans Gehäuse zu schrauben.

Vielen dank für deinen Input!

Lg,

Real


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Hey !Ich habe einen Magicool 360er Radi mit 3x Xigmatek Luffis oben drauf .
> Als Pumpe habe ich eine "Laing", welche genau kann ich gerade leider nicht sagen..
> Ich wollte eben wissen, ob ich es mir sparen kann noch einen Radiator ans Gehäuse zu schrauben.
> Vielen dank für deinen Input!
> ...


Der reicht -meiner Meinung nach- definitiv aus. Hier sind soviele Wakü`s im Forum, die deutlich mehr Leistungsreserven haben (z.B. Mora 2/pro) und z.B. lediglich CPU und/oder GPU kühlen. Musst dann halt nur ein Maß zwischen Lautheit und Kühlleistung finden!?

Die Xigmatek sind ja optisch ansprechend, aber ich finde sie relativ laut. Selbst die "kleinste" Laing reicht für den Durchfluss aus, wenn du nicht gerade schleifen im System legst und 20m Schlauch verbrauchst! 
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Edit: Ich hoffe, dass es in Ordnung ist, den Post hier einzufügen, da er sonst zu weit hinter rutscht:      



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wieviel Durchfluss haste den bei 100% und  welche Komponenten sind verbaut?


*@KingPiranhas:* Ich glaube das waren so 89l/h  bei 100%, dann ist die Pumpe jedoch wahrnehmbar...Andere haben hier bis  zu 170l/h. Wie schon gesagt, ich jage nicht den Durchflussrekord, jedoch  würde mich das mal interessieren!? 
Komponenten stehen bei sysprofile oder in meinem PCGH-Steckbrief.  Ansonsten zähle ich sie gerne nochmal auf!? 
Wie gesagt,bei dem Kalibrierwert der Pumpe in der Aquasuite von 2I/u bin  ich mir nicht sicher und auch beiden sonstigen Einstellungen für die  Pumpe.Der DFM Wert ist ja definitiv richtig!?

*@Joe:* Ich glaube nicht, dass Etwas verstopft sein könnte, da der  Durchfluss schon kurz nach dem Zusammenbau so war!?bZudem habe ich die  Komponenten vorher auseinandergenommen gereinigt und mitner AS XT  nochmal gründlich durchgespült. Alsowürde ich eine Verstopfung  ausschließen, denke ich!?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10)*



Madz schrieb:


> erzähl bitte nicht so einen Unfug! Der Kryos stellt die momentane Leistungsspitze dar.
> Die PCPS ist eine Eheim.
> Dann behalt dein Halbwissen bitte für dich und erzähl nicht solchen stuss, wie den, den du im nächsten Zitat verzapfst.
> Innovateks G-Flow ist der zweiteuerste, aber am schlechtesten performande Kühler am Markt. (fast) alle Inno Produkte bringen nicht die Leistung, die man aufgrund des Preises eigentlich erwarten dürfte.



Wenn er zur Zeit die Leistunsspitze ist dann ist ja gut mir wurde gesagt das eben der Heatkiller 3.0 der absolut beste CPU-Kühler währe, ist ja egal also soll er denn nehmen.
Ist ja auch gut wenn die PCPS eine Eheim ist ich wollte ja nur helfen da eben diese zwei Pumpen so zu sagen die besten auf dem Markt sind.
Der CPU-Kühler von Innovatek ist auch ein Testexemplar und stammt vom G-Flow ab und wurde eben speziell für denn I5er hergestellt und wenn er gut kühlt dann gibt es ja nichts daran aus zu setzen.
Ich wollte ja nur helfen und dafür ist das Forum ja da, ich kenne mich zwar nicht so gut aus wie ihr im Bereich Wakü habe mir aber viele Infos eingeholt damit ich selber auch nichts falsch machen kann bei meiner Wakü, also Sry wenn ich was falsches hier rein geschieben habe , Mfg Snapstar

@Devil Dante also ich habe denn Lüfter mal getestet er ist schon etwas laut, es kommt halt darauf an was jeder selbst denkt wann ein Lüfter laut ist.
Ich kann dir nur sagen im gegensatz zum Scyth S-Flex 1200RPM ist er laut zu denn Scyth SlipStreams 1200RPM oder denn Xigmatek XLF 1500RPM ist er leiser aber ich habe ja das 1500er Modell also 120mm Grösse, ich habe ihn mal auf 1000RPM runter geregelt und da ist er angenehm leise ud es liegen ja Adabter bei für 9 und 7V betrieb die auch schon schwarz gesleevt sind.
Also für mich sind sie optimal für die Radis da Phobya Radis sehr gut mit langsam drehenden Lüftern zusammen arbeiten.
Ich werde sie bei mir auch etwas runterregeln auf 9V wahrscheinlich da sie sonst zu laut währen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja zu meiner Frage, hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen, es geht ja um einen Fullkoverkühler denn ich mir anfertigen lies für das Board.
Kann ich WLP nutzen für die Spannungswandler oder soll ich lieber WLPads nehmen der Chip für die SB wird ja mit WLP bestrichen aber eben die Spawas da weis ich es nicht.
WLPads da ist halt das Problem da sie nicht so viel Wärme abgenben können wie WLP bloss ich muss halt aufpassen welche WLP ich nehme da ja der Boden vom Kühler aus Kupfer ist und manche WLPs das Kupfer ja angreifen können.
Ich habe z.B. die WLP von Prolimatech da aber angeblich besteht sie aus 80% Alu was aber nicht stimmen kann denn sie soll ja nicht leiten und sie würde auch das kupfer angreifen aber bei denn tests die ich mir angeschaut habe soll es nicht stimmen.
Ich würde mich freuen was ihr mir empfehlen könntet ist WLP überhaupt sicher an dieser Stelle da normal immer WLPads dort zum Einsatz kommen aber WLP eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit haben, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheReal1604 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Der reicht -meiner Meinung nach- definitiv aus. Hier sind soviele Wakü`s im Forum, die deutlich mehr Leistungsreserven haben (z.B. Mora 2/pro) und z.B. lediglich CPU und/oder GPU kühlen. Musst dann halt nur ein Maß zwischen Lautheit und Kühlleistung finden!?
> 
> Die Xigmatek sind ja optisch ansprechend, aber ich finde sie relativ laut. Selbst die "kleinste" Laing reicht für den Durchfluss aus, wenn du nicht gerade schleifen im System legst und 20m Schlauch verbrauchst!


 
Eben deswegen war ich ja so "unsicher", weil "viele" User einen Mora haben, obwohl er eigentlich nicht notwendig wäre.. .

Ich verwende übrigens 16/10 Schlauch.

Vielen Dank!

Lg,

Real


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wenn er gut kühlt dann gibt es ja nichts daran aus zu setzen.


Gut kühlen und Innovatek sind zwei Begriffe, die noch nie zusammen gepasst haben. Klar, die erreichten Temperaturen reichen dicke aus, aber für 90e darf man VIEL mehr erwarten.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das stimmt schon er kostet schon einiges aber wie gesagt es ist ein Testexemplar und wenn er nichts kostet dann ist ja gut, eigentlich wollte ich auch denn Heatkiller nehmen aber wenn er für umsonst ist dann passt das schon.
Ich werde ihn ja ausfürhrlich mal testen denn mein I5 ist ein sehr guter Prozessor mit einer sehr niedrigen VID und geht ohne Probleme auf 4Ghz ich bekomme ihn soagr mit der VID also standart Spannung auf 3,6Ghz stabil dafür sind die Temps unter Luft bei Prime um die 60°C und bei Linx gleich mal um die 70°C mit dem IFX-14 und das ist mein bester Luftkühler der lässt meine anderen Kühler links in der Ecke liegen.
Jetzt werde ich ja bald sehen ob der I5 Kühler gut ist oder nicht die Radis reichen locker aus um das ganze System kühl zu halten.
Ach ja zwecks meiner Frage kann ich WLP nutzen für die Spannungswandler für die CPU oder lieber WLPads nehmen, sonst muss ich mir nämlich erst mal WLPads bestellen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mir da helfen könntest, ich kann auch Bilder hochladen um zu sehen was ich meine , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Spawas sollte man lieber Pads nehmen, damit die minimalen Höhenunterschiede angeglichen werden.


----------



## b0s (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Eben deswegen war ich ja so "unsicher", weil "viele" User einen Mora haben, obwohl er eigentlich nicht notwendig wäre.. .
> 
> Ich verwende übrigens 16/10 Schlauch.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mich hier mal kurz einklinken zu deiner Kühlung:

Ich hab nen PhenomII 940 @ 3,4 GHz @ 1,31 V zusammen mit *einer* 4850 an einem dicken 360er Radi hängen (siehe Sig.) und bei den momentanen Sommertemperaturen (25-30 °C Raumtemperatur) stößt das System in die Nähe seiner Grenzen (CPU bei ~ 55°), wenn ich meine Noiseblocker XL1 bei ihren maximalen 950 RPM drehen lasse.

Wenn ich mir also vorstelle, dass eine zweite 4850 dazukommt, welche die Abwärme nochmal um gut 50% erhöht, fällt es mir schwer zu glauben dass der Triple das verpacken kann. Mit 2500 RPM und mehr könnte es machbar sein, aber das wär für mich kein zulässiger Zustand.

Also ich an deiner Stelle würde ich nicht unter einem 3x140 Radi anfangen zu kalkulieren, da bei deinem geplanten Zustand die Lautstärke horror wäre und die Temperaturen auch nur wenn überhaupt hinnehmbar.

Übrigens: Ich kühle meine 4850 mit einem GPU-only Kühler, mit nem Fullcover nimmt der Wasserkreislauf etwas mehr Wärme von der GraKa auf.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst dir mal vor Augen halten wie es mit der originalen Luftkühlung funktioniert. Auch das geht schließlich. 
Selbst ein Triple-Radi hat in der Regel immer noch mehr Kühlfläche als die Luftkühler von zwei Grafikkarten und einer CPU zusammen. Von daher "packt" ein Triple das auch problemlos - es ist nur die Frage ob er es auch leise oder mit besonders niedrigen Temperaturen schafft. 
Etwas besser als mit Luft wird´s zwar nach wie vor sein, aber eben nicht mehr so viel - in beiden Beziehungen .


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Bei den Spawas sollte man lieber Pads nehmen, damit die minimalen Höhenunterschiede angeglichen werden.



O.K. also doch lieber Pads dann währen am besten die von Phobya geeignet oder was meinst du denn sie haben eine sehr gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit.
Ich habe mal geschaut und das währe jetzt meine erste Wahl.
Danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, gibts jetzt eigentlich für die GTX 460 schon Wasserkühler?


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Hey, gibts jetzt eigentlich für die GTX 460 schon Wasserkühler?


Noch nicht (außer GPU only) - aber EK hat anscheinend schon einen fullcover Kühler dafür in der Mache . Kann nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## TheReal1604 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Club3D HD4850 wird momentan unter lukü bis zu 90-95°C warm.. kann ja nur besser werden.. 

Die beiden HD4850 bekommen von mir auch nur einen GPU-Only kühler spendiert . Andere kühler passen leider wegen dem Layout nicht..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Reup:*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wieviel Durchfluss haste den bei 100% und welche Komponenten sind verbaut?


Ich glaube das waren so 89l/h bei 100%, dann ist die Pumpe jedoch wahrnehmbar...Andere haben hier bis zu 170l/h. Wie schon gesagt, ich jage nicht den Durchflussrekord, jedoch würde mich das mal interessieren!?
Komponenten stehen bei sysprofile oder in meinem PCGH-Steckbrief. Ansonsten zähle ich sie gerne nochmal auf!?
Wie gesagt,bei dem Kalibrierwert der Pumpe in der Aquasuite von 2I/u bin ich mir nicht sicher und auch beiden sonstigen Einstellungen für die Pumpe.Der DFM Wert ist ja definitiv richtig!?

*@Joe:* Ich glaube nicht, dass Etwas verstopft sein könnte, da der Durchfluss schon kurz nach dem Zusammenbau so war!?bZudem habe ich die Komponenten vorher auseinandergenommen gereinigt und mitner AS XT nochmal gründlich durchgespült. Alsowürde ich eine Verstopfung ausschließen, denke ich!?

*@TheReal1604: *
Ein Tripleradiator reicht trotzdem aus, auch wenn du -wie ich schon sagte- mit nem 420 (3x140) besser fährst....Ne zweite 4850 heizt das System nicht viel mehr auf. Ich habe einen Triple mit 120er NB Multiframe S3HS auf 800U/min. und meine CPU ist übertaktet und ich habe noch NB,SB, CPU, GPU sowie die Spawas mit im Kreislauf und die Temps sind völlig im grünen Bereich, auch im jetzt im Sommer. Beim Spielen, kann man jetzt im Sommer noch auf 900-1000U/min. gehen. Aber das bringt bei mir 5°C weniger und das bringt für mich bei der "Lautstärke" nicht...

Fazit:
Wenn du also neu kaufst, dann "zukunftssicherer" mit nem triple 140er Radi. Ansonsten reicht auch noch der 360er.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal eine kurze frage und zwar nutze ich ja nur klares Wasser ohne Farbmittel oder so was.
Also auf dem Screen ist Destowasser ist das in Ordnung für die Wakü und ansonsten brauche ich ja nur noch das G48 oder wie das heist.
Also ist das Wasser in Ordnung für die Wakü, würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, du kannst jedes dest. Wasser nehmen, das man auch ins Auto kippt.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt dann fehlt nur noch das G48 was ja gegen Algenbildung sein soll usw.
Muss ich das verwenden denn ich nutze ja keine anderen Stoffe im Wasser es soll klar bleiben wenn dann verwende ich farbige Schläuche.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den Innovatek Kühler benutzt, was ich aufgrund des Aluminiumdeckels und der schlechten Leistung wieso für falsch halte, musst du unbedingt G48 Korrosionsschutz kaufen. 

Das findest du unter "BASF Glysanthin 48" im Autofachhandel.


----------



## empty (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit G48 wird deine Kühlflüssigkeit zwangsweise blau! Farblos ist aber zV Innovatek ip.... Und nochmal egal welchen Zusatz die Hauptfunktion ist der Korrisionsschutz und die Biozität. Ich hab noch kein Kupfer Radiator gesehen. Redoxreaktion schlags nach, wenn dus nicht glaubst. Chemische und Technische-Erklärungen hierfür in Kühlflüssigkeitsthreat


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sind die Kühler echt so besch... ich dachte die G-Flow Serie währen gute Kühler na ja ich werde ihn mal testen und schauen ob er gut kühlt.
Ich finde das der I5-Kühler sieht eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt aus aber das er so schlecht sein soll, hier mal ein Bild von dem I5-Kühler , Mfg Snapstar

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...verschiedene-bilder-1954-picture46488-110.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...verschiedene-bilder-1954-picture46489-111.jpg

Also für denn kühler ist es schon mal wichtig das ich das G48 benutze, das ist schon mal gut das ich das wei.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit WLP aus denn der Boden ist aus kupfer und man soll ja keine Pasten beutzen mit Alu Anteile wie die Prolimatech PK-1 Nano, stimmt das oder nicht.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen und Danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Waraum Inovatek als Cpu Kühler? Es gibt zig Hersteller die bessere und preiswertere Kühler im Sortiment haben. Zum Beispiel Watercool, Aquacomputer, EK Waterblocks.

Kupfer ist es Egal, ob da Alumminium in der WLP ist, das Kupfer ist edler als Aluminium somit zersetzt sich das Aluminium um das Kupfer zu schützen. (<- das ist auch das Problem bei gemischten Kreisläufen, sobald die Eloxalschicht der Alu Komponenten zerstört ist.)
Bei Flüssigmetall Pasten ist es anders, diese verfärben das Kupfer, aber zerstört es nicht.


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst der 50€ günstigere Heatkiller 3.0 lc schlägt den G-Flow deutlich. Noch fragen?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. Leute danke für eure Infos, also wie gesagt ich habe ja nichts gezahlt für denn Kühler aber ich werde ja so oder so noch umrüsten da ich ja 10/8er Schläuche verwende, also die innovatek Speziallschläuche aber irgendwie sind das keine 10/8er Schläuche obwohl es darauf steht .
Ich will ja farbie Schläuche am besten in Orange und von der grösse her währe 16/10 am besten geeignet oder was meint ihr.
Ich kühle CPU und Board aber vieleicht noch die graka habe aber auch 2 Trippelradis, ich weis das ist übertrieben mit denn radis aber so passt es perfekt zum Mod und deswegen möchte ich noch umrüsten vorallem die Schläuche.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen an einer Grösse 16/10 würde ich jetzt sagen damit der Durchfluss besser ist denn CPU-Kühler kann ich ja noch irgendwann mir einen neuen besorgen wie der Kyros der ja der beste sein soll, vieleicht bekomme ich ihn etwas billiger , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja also  mit der WLP ist das egal ob ich jetzt die Zalman STG1 oder die PK-1 nano benutze , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10mm im orange gibt es nur von TeeEffSee. Alternativ klaren Schlauch (Tygon oder Primochill) mit orangener Fertigmischung oder Lebensmittelfarbe. Als Anschlüsse kann ich wärmstens 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen empfehlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> erzähl bitte nicht so einen Unfug! Der Kryos stellt die momentane Leistungsspitze dar.



Schwankt von Test zu Test.
Gut ist er sicherlich, aber unangefochtene Spitze würde ich nicht riskieren.



> Die PCPS ist eine Eheim.



Aber mit unbekannter bzw. wenig erprobter Technik und erwähnenswerter Lautstärke. Damit fehlen ihr die Vorzüge, wegen denen man eine Eheim normalerweise empfiehlt. Insbesondere in Konkurrenz zur Alphacool Station zieht das Inno-Konstrukt somit den kürzeren.



hydro schrieb:


> DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Das Mysteriöse Innenleben eines Innovatek CPU-Kühlers (Seite 1)
> 
> Wieso der i5 Kühler klingt doch nich schlecht! Viel Material und sogar eine Abart von Düsenplate(?!)



Wo ist da eine Düsenplatte? Das Ding setzt genauso auf Verwirbelungen durch eine Rechtwinklige Struktur in Boden und Deckel, wie das alle Inno-Kühler seit dem X-Flow machen.
Bislang war die Leistung von allen eine Enttäuschung, Tendenz schlimmer werdend. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das hier eine Ausnahme werden sollte.




Madz schrieb:


> Gut kühlen und Innovatek sind zwei Begriffe, die noch nie zusammen gepasst haben. Klar, die erreichten Temperaturen reichen dicke aus, aber für 90e darf man VIEL mehr erwarten.



Hmm - ich glaube die rev.3 war, als sie neu war, ganz vorne mit dabei. (Okay: Das tendiert Richtung guter zweiter Platz und Vorletzter im Schach  )
Aber das ist jetzt 10? 11? Jahre her und nach 5-6 Monaten hat eh niemand mehr von der Leistung gesprochen 




b0s schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier mal kurz einklinken zu deiner Kühlung:
> 
> Ich hab nen PhenomII 940 @ 3,4 GHz @ 1,31 V zusammen mit *einer* 4850 an einem dicken 360er Radi hängen (siehe Sig.) und bei den momentanen Sommertemperaturen (25-30 °C Raumtemperatur) stößt das System in die Nähe seiner Grenzen (CPU bei ~ 55°), wenn ich meine Noiseblocker XL1 bei ihren maximalen 950 RPM drehen lasse.



Äh:
55°? Sind definitiv nicht die Grenze deiner CPU. Wenn das Coretemp-Werte sind, dann müsste bei ~85°C die Grenze zum Throtteling liegen, wenn es Werte der via BIOS ausgelesenen Diode sind, bleiben auch noch mindestens 15-25°C Luft nach oben. Auch ohne deine Wassertemperatur zu kennen schätze ich mal, dass du die Differenztemperatur im Radiator und damit deine Kühl-/Heizleistung bequem verdoppeln kannst, wenn du die obige Bedingung "keine Traumtemperaturen" akzeptierst.

(ob es sinnvoll ist, soviel Geld in Hardware zu investieren, wenn dann so eine mittelmäßige Kühlung bei raus kommt, ist ein anderes Thema. Aber stabil wäre es)


----------



## freak8986 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht im thread verlaufen 

Dieser Sommer, hat meinen PC, an seine Grenze gebracht - Bin am überlegen ob ich nun doch den Schritt zu WaKü waage?!

Mein erstes Problem ist der Platz im Gehäuse Enermax Chakra (kein Big)

- muss ich mein Gehäuse wechseln?
- wie bzw wo stelle/lege/hänge ich den Radiator hin - bei extern?


Gk werde ich auf eine 470/480 umrüsten!


Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## b0s (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh:
> 55°? Sind definitiv nicht die Grenze deiner CPU. Wenn das Coretemp-Werte sind, dann müsste bei ~85°C die Grenze zum Throtteling liegen, wenn es Werte der via BIOS ausgelesenen Diode sind, bleiben auch noch mindestens 15-25°C Luft nach oben. Auch ohne deine Wassertemperatur zu kennen schätze ich mal, dass du die Differenztemperatur im Radiator und damit deine Kühl-/Heizleistung bequem verdoppeln kannst, wenn du die obige Bedingung "keine Traumtemperaturen" akzeptierst.
> 
> (ob es sinnvoll ist, soviel Geld in Hardware zu investieren, wenn dann so eine mittelmäßige Kühlung bei raus kommt, ist ein anderes Thema. Aber stabil wäre es)


Dass das nicht die Grenze meiner CPU ist weiß ich und hab ich auch nicht gesagt.
Ich hab mich vermutlich missverständlich ausgedrückt, mit System meinte ich meine WaKü. Diese stößt für mich dort an ihre Grenzen, wo sie die Komponenten nicht mehr innerhalb der spezifizierten Höchsttemperatur kühlen kann.
(bitte beachten: in die Näher der Grenze =! an die Grenze)

AMD gibt ne spezifizierte Höchsttemperatur von 62°C an. Ich mach mir auch bei 68° C noch keine Sorgen um meine CPU, aber wenn das ein dauerhafter Zustand wär, würde ich meine Wakü überdenken und z.B. Lüfterdrehzahl oder Radiatordimensionierung überdenken.

Dass meine GPU in der ganzen Zeit nichtmal die 50° übersteigt (naja, was GPU-Z halt ausspuckt) ist ja für die CPU nicht von Bedeutung. Man muss sich eben an der "schwächsten" Komponente des System orientieren, wer HDDs mit im Wakükreislauf hat, wird das gut kennen 

P.S.: Liest du öfter die Lasttemperatur deines Rechners im BIOS aus?


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mit unbekannter bzw. wenig erprobter Technik und erwähnenswerter Lautstärke. Damit fehlen ihr die Vorzüge, wegen denen man eine Eheim normalerweise empfiehlt. Insbesondere in Konkurrenz zur Alphacool Station zieht das Inno-Konstrukt somit den kürzeren.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]Also ich hatte die Pumpe ja selbst im Test und fand sie sehr leise und auf jeden Fall für einen Silentpc geeignet. Näheres findest du auf einer, dir sicher wohl bekannten Reviewseite.
> ...


----------



## freak8986 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Wie soll Radiator verpackt werden - der soll ja auch luft bekommen und nicht stören!

Sehr creative einfälle deiner seits 

gruß


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also dann hoffe ich das er wenigstens besser kühlt als mein IFX-14 .
Ich dachte das die kühler gar nicht mal so schlecht sind aber na ja werde ihn montieren und ich sehe ja dann was ich für Temps haben werde da wie gesagt mein I5 ein sehr grosser Hitzkopf ist.
Also am besten einen wie der Kryos oder Heatkiller 3.0 vieleicht komme ich an einem Testexemplar drann um die beiden Kühler mal gegen einander antretten zu lassen, also I5-Kühler gegen Kryos wer da wohl gewinnt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chaoswave (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Die Graka würde ich nicht auf eine der neuen Ndvida aufrüsten. In 2 Monaten kommen schon die neuen ATI Karten und da sich das Gesamtpaket der "alten" Karten schon weit in den Vordergrund spielt (ok, sie sind 15% schneller), würde ich lieber darauf warten.



in 2!!! Monaten schon?
Hab ich was verpasst? 

Hat da jemand nen Link zu?

sorry für Off-Topic


----------



## Madz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> in 2!!! Monaten schon?
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Hat da jemand nen Link zu?
> ...


 
Anfang Oktober ist im Gespräch. Siehe Meldung auf Hardwareluxx.de


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Hab mal ne frage:

Wenn sich das Wasser in der Wakü erwärmt,dehnt es sich aus .
Dito andersrum Kalt-Unterdruck.

Ist das irgentwie entscheident bei welcher Temperatur man den AB öffnet,
für optimalen Druck.(gibt es den überhaupt?)

Oder ist die pumpe dafür gebaut (Eheim 1250) so druckschwankungen wegzustecken??

war nur so eine idee von mir

THX
KillrePfote


YouTube - WAKÜ 2010

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-631.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hoch ist der Druck in einer Wakü nicht.


----------



## fuSi0n (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe mir überlegt als Ablasshahn dieses Teil hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Universal G1/4" Anschlussstück 4-Fach - black nickel Universal G1/4" Anschlussstück 4-Fach - black nickel 64086 zu nutzen. Oder ist die Lösung T-Stück die bessere Alternative ?


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist doch ein T-Stück . 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall statt einfach nur einer Auslassschraube noch einen Kugelhahn am T-Stück anbringen. Damit ist das viel bequemer und weniger Sauerei.


----------



## fuSi0n (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Schüssel drunter und aufdrehen, da gibts Schlimmeres. Momentan muss ich immer einen Schlauch abziehen 
Aber gut dann weiß ich Bescheid, nun nur noch ein gutes Plätzchen unten finden.


----------



## Madz (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachdem mir irgendein ********************* auf ner Lan mal den Kugelhahn zugedreht hat, während ich aufm Lokus war, nehme ich von so "einfachen" Lösungen abstand. Lieber ein TStück und Verschlussschraube.


----------



## Scheolin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was ist passiert?


----------



## Madz (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als ich vom Klo kam, wollte ich zocken und plötzlich schmiert die Kiste ab. Erst als ich verehentlich an den CPU Kühler gefasst habe, wurde mir klar, dass es ein Temperaturproblem ist. 

Nachdem der Hahn wieder aufgedreht war, konnte ich endlich zocken.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Nachdem mir irgendein ********************* auf ner Lan mal den Kugelhahn zugedreht hat, während ich aufm Lokus war, nehme ich von so "einfachen" Lösungen abstand. Lieber ein TStück und Verschlussschraube.



Solangs nicht so ist, wie bei mir das die Crimpkontakte der Laing ein Glücksspiel (sind/) waren. Ich hab also auch schon  mein Inno Protect abgekocht.

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: man nehme ein T-Stück, da dann einen Kugelhahn hin und zur Krönung eine Verschlussschraube an den Kugelhahn.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-471.html#post1122581


----------



## hydro (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wozu dann den Kugelhahn? :X


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hydro schrieb:


> Und wozu dann den Kugelhahn? :X


um die Fließgeschwindigkeit regeln zu können beim Wasser lassen


----------



## Scheolin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Solangs nicht so ist, wie bei mir das die Crimpkontakte der Laing ein Glücksspiel (sind/) waren.


 
Ist mir auch schon passiert....mit n bissel biegen und anderem Stecker gings dann aber zum Glück


----------



## Scheolin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> um die Fließgeschwindigkeit regeln zu können beim Wasser lassen


 
Dem Wasser ist es aber egal ob nach einem T-Stück ein Kugelhahn und dann eine Verschlussschraube ist oder ob da direkt die Verschlussschaube ist

Edit:Sorry für DP


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben nicht, weil du den Hahn ja nicht voll aufdrehen musst^^
So kannst du die Geschwindigkeit steuern.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Dem Wasser ist es aber egal ob nach einem T-Stück ein Kugelhahn und dann eine Verschlussschraube ist oder ob da direkt die Verschlussschaube ist
> 
> Edit:Sorry für DP


Das ist richtig bzw. mag sein, aber so kann man selbst bestimmen, wann und in welcher Menge das Wasser kommt...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hydro schrieb:


> Und wozu dann den Kugelhahn? :X



Um auch bei geöffnetem AGB, wenn was schief laufen sollte, den Kreislauf möglichst ohne Sauerei entleeren zu können. 



Scheolin schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon passiert....mit n bissel  biegen und anderem Stecker gings dann aber zum Glück



Bei mir waren die Drähte schlecht in den Crimps (mit Wakelkontakt in begriffen), ein mal neu Crimpen und es gibt keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Scheolin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Eben nicht, weil du den Hahn ja nicht voll aufdrehen musst^^
> So kannst du die Geschwindigkeit steuern.


 
Wovon sprechen wir?
Ablassen oder im Normal-Zustand?

Wenn man die Geschwindigkeit beim Ablassen verändern will ist das richtig,im Normal-Zunstand nich


----------



## hydro (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bleibt nur die Frage warum man die Ablassgeschwindigkeit ändern will, ausser wenn der Eimer (10l ) voll ist.



> Um auch bei geöffnetem AGB, wenn was schief laufen sollte, den Kreislauf möglichst ohne Sauerei entleeren zu können.



Das versteh ich nicht ganz, muss der AGB nicht immer offen sein um einen Unterdruck zu vermeiden? :/


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hydro schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht ganz, muss der AGB nicht immer offen sein um einen Unterdruck zu vermeiden? :/




Hattest du beim Befüllen noch nie ne Undichtigkeit? Ich schon mal, hab aber nur mein NT Gehäuse  nass gemacht.  
Mein AGB muss nur leicht offen sein (1-2 Umdrehungen) um den Unterduck (der das Wasser im System hält bei geöffnetem T-Stück) entweichen zu lassen.



hydro schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage warum man die Ablassgeschwindigkeit ändern will, ausser wenn der Eimer (10l ) voll ist.



Wenn man keinen 10l Eimer zur Hand hat sondern nur einen 1,25l Messbecher und im System sind knapp 1,8 Liter.


----------



## empty (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, irgendwann würde sonst einfach kein Wasser mehr kommen  

Lustig wirds wenn man feststellt ups ich hab den AGB nicht offen ihn mit der anderen noch freien Hand aufmacht und man anfängt alles zu verschütten was man schon im Eimer hat (weil man unfähig ist  )

Jaja was mir schon alles passiert ist und es läuft immer noch 

@Jonny: Wie wäre es mit einer leeren Petflasche und dein Messbecher?


----------



## Chaoswave (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen 10l Eimer zur Hand hat sondern nur einen 1,25l Messbecher und im System sind knapp 1,8 Liter.



wieso hab ich denn nur so wenig drin an Wasser? Ich hab so ca 700ml, okay ich hab auch nur CPU drin aber Graka kommt noch aber dann sollte das doch trotzdem keine 1,8L ergeben oder hast du nen Mora? oder nen 700ml oder größeren AGB?


----------



## hydro (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hattest du beim Befüllen noch nie ne Undichtigkeit?


Habe nur mal den fehler gemacht und Schlauchklemmen benutzt, das war ne Sauerei, als sich 1.3l im PC befanden.
Ich will ja auch nix gegen den Hahn sagen, er kostet ja auch nicht viel, mir war nur der Sinn dahinter nicht ganz geläufig!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> wieso hab ich denn nur so wenig drin an Wasser? Ich hab so ca 700ml, okay ich hab auch nur CPU drin aber Graka kommt noch aber dann sollte das doch trotzdem keine 1,8L ergeben oder hast du nen Mora? oder nen 700ml oder größeren AGB?



Ja ich hab nen Mora und zwei Kühler mehr (Festplatten und Fusion-Block)  und einen 250 ml AGB, dann noch 3 Meter Schlauch, Koolance VL4 Schnellkupplungen. Und schon wird eine Wakü Füllung mit 1,8L möglich.


----------



## Chaoswave (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut dann hat sich das erübrigt


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine frage so zwischen drinnen und zwar nutze ich ja 2 Trippelradis zur Kühlung des Kreislaufs, es wird die CPU und das Board gekühlt, ich weis das die Rdis überdimensioniert sind.
Mir geht es jetzt um die Schlauchgrösse was ist so am besten geeiget, ich dachte so an 16/10 oder sogar 16/13, zur Zeit sind es 10/8er aber das stimmt auch nicht da die Innovatek Schläuche nicht stimmen obwohl es drauf steht mit der Grösse.
Ich hole mir ja einen neuen CPU-Kühler wie denn Heatkiller oder der von Swifftech scheint auch nicht mal so schlecht zu sein aber das ist erst mal egal.
Also eine Graka-Kühler wird auch noch dazu kommen wahrscheinlich ist aber noch nicht sicher.
Jetzt ist halt das Problem das es ja keine orangenen Schläuche gibt in 16/10 so wie ich das mit bekommen habe und Frabmittel oder Farbstoffe will ich nicht ins System tun.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen oder ich lasse es klar denn beleuchtet wird ja schon genug im Case.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen welcher Schlau wirklich klasse ist kann auch etwas teuerer sein und welche Grösse optimal ist für einen optimalen Durchfluss , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuSi0n (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch schwarze 16/10 Schläuche + orangenen Knickschutz Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 16mm (ca 3/4") UV Orange PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 16mm (ca 3/4") UV Brite Orange 68052
Die Promchill Schläuche kann ich empfehlen.
habe z.b. weißen schlauch mit blauem Knickschutz, sieht wirklich gut aus vorallem da der knickschutz uv aktiv ist.


----------



## Musikfreak (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Ich wollte mal fragen was der unterschied von diesem Gerät Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 300 (HC250=265Watt Kälteleistung) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 300 (HC250=265Watt Kälteleistung) 37006 gegenüber einer normalen Wasserkühlung ist 

Danke schonmal 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Elzoco (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ding kühlt das Wasser unter Raumtemp. herunter.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Chiller ist eine Kompressorkühlung in einem Kreislauf und durch den zweiten wird das Kühlwasser durch gepumpt zum runter kühlen. Das gekühlte Wasser fließt dann durch die Wakü (ohne Radi) im Rechner. Der Chiller kann (je nach Leistung) das Wasser unter Raumtemperatur bringen (Kondenswassergefahr). Die Dinger fressen Strom und sind nicht wirklich leise.


----------



## drunkendj (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo gerade von den dinger geredet wird muss der Durchfluss wirklich so hoch sein wie angegeben? Mfg


----------



## Musikfreak (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aso Danke

Dachte das wäre ein Kombiniertes Gerät oder so

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Micha94 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo leute,

will mir nen gebrauchten radiator kaufen, und mich würde interessieren, ob 8 monate alt sind für nen radiator? Danke schon mal.

MfG
Micha94


----------



## Madz (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Radiator intakt ist, macht es nichts, ob er 8 Monate, 10 oder 20 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Dass das nicht die Grenze meiner CPU ist weiß ich und hab ich auch nicht gesagt.
> Ich hab mich vermutlich missverständlich ausgedrückt, mit System meinte ich meine WaKü. Diese stößt für mich dort an ihre Grenzen, wo sie die Komponenten nicht mehr innerhalb der spezifizierten Höchsttemperatur kühlen kann.
> (bitte beachten: in die Näher der Grenze =! an die Grenze)
> 
> AMD gibt ne spezifizierte Höchsttemperatur von 62°C an.



Gemessen wo&wie? 




> P.S.: Liest du öfter die Lasttemperatur deines Rechners im BIOS aus?



"via". Nicht "im". Direkt auslesen lassen sich nunmal nur Werte, die direkt in CPU-Register gespeichert werden (macht AMD das überhaupt?), alles andere unterliegt dem BIOS und kann durch dieses manipuliert werden.




KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mal ne frage:
> 
> ...



Aufgrund der Elastizität der Schläuche kann sich in einer normalen Wasserkühlung kein nenneswerter Druckunterschied aufbauen.




Madz schrieb:


> Nachdem mir irgendein ********************* auf ner Lan mal den Kugelhahn zugedreht hat, während ich aufm Lokus war, nehme ich von so "einfachen" Lösungen abstand. Lieber ein TStück und Verschlussschraube.



Kugelhähne gehören nicht in den Kreislauf, sondern an eine Abzweigung 
Verschlusschraube direkt am T-Stück hat jedenfalls den Nachteil, dass man keinen Ablassschlauch anbringen kann, bevor man den Kreislauf öffnet...


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Direkt auslesen lassen sich nunmal nur Werte, die direkt in CPU-Register gespeichert werden (macht AMD das überhaupt?),


AMD hat ein Register wo die Temperatur direkt(im Gegensatz zu Intels Abstandsangabe zur Tmax) hinterlegt wird.

Hier steht schön kurz für beide Hersteller wie es geht:
Core Temp - How it works


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Nimm doch schwarze 16/10 Schläuche + orangenen Knickschutz Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 16mm (ca 3/4") UV Orange PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 16mm (ca 3/4") UV Brite Orange 68052
> Die Promchill Schläuche kann ich empfehlen.
> habe z.b. weißen schlauch mit blauem Knickschutz, sieht wirklich gut aus vorallem da der knickschutz uv aktiv ist.



Ja die sehen echt schön aus selbst ohne UV sehen sie echt genial aus.
Dann weis ich was ich nehmen werde, danke für die Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

finde Schwarze schläuche mit schwarzem knickschutz 
auch nicht schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




YouTube - WAKÜ 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde Knickschutz generell sehr hässlich.
Es gibt 2-3 gute Ausnahmen, wie bei Schrauberopi z.B., aber sonst?


----------



## ole88 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is des normal das der radi kühl is aber die cpu auf 41grad is? also der radi is merklich kühl nich ma  warm


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, kann gut sein.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum wird der nich warm?


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Poste mal Raumtemperatur, Wassertemperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KillerPfote ja stimmt schwarz sieht auch nicht mal so schlecht aus denn es würde auch passen da ja nur Schwarz und Orange für mich ins Spiel kommt , Mfg Snapstar

@nyso ja es stimmt einerseitz aber entweder ich lasse die Schläuche klar denn ich wil ja kein Farbmittel oder dergleichen nehmen und es gibt ja keine orangenen Schläuche in der grösse 16/10.
Was mir aber einfällt ich könnte schwarz Schläuche nehmen das würde dann auch wiedrum nicht schlecht aussehen und die gibt es ja in 16/10 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Snapstar, ich habe mir die 16/10er Primochill gekauft, ein Traum


----------



## ole88 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

raum temp wird so bei 27grad liegen wasser bei 37grad und lüferdrezhal 800


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
möchte bei meinem neune Projekt von Schlauchtüllen auf Anschraubtüllen wechseln. Nicht wegen der Sicherheit, sondern wegen des Aussehens 

Kennt jemand 16/10er Anschraubtüllen, die auf jeden Fall an den HK 3.0 LC passen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Devil Dante (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kurze Frage und zwar, passt beim Lian-Li A70FB vorne ein 280mm Radiator rein?


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst keinen zusätzlichen 280er, wenn du dort einen 420er in den Deckel baust.


----------



## Devil Dante (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will ja nur wissen obs geht, für den Fall wenn ich die Grafikkarten mal erweitere 

Sags mir doch bitte...


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst ihn nichtmal bei Erweiterung der Grafikkarte.  


Wenn du den unteren HDD Käfig entfernst, dürfte ein 280er passen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wiederhol mal meine Frage :

Kennt jemand 16/10er Anschraubtüllen, die auf jeden Fall an den HK 3.0 LC passen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Devil Dante (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was heist "dürfte" - Passt er oder nicht? Ich mag so "vielleicht" Antworten nicht


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich wiederhol mal meine Frage :
> 
> Kennt jemand 16/10er Anschraubtüllen, die auf jeden Fall an den HK 3.0 LC passen ?
> 
> ...


Ja, diese: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - silber nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - silber nickel 62331



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Was heist "dürfte" - Passt er oder nicht? Ich mag so "vielleicht" Antworten nicht


Kommt auf die Länge deines Netzteils an.


----------



## Devil Dante (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Netzteil wird ein Enermax Modu87+ mit 700W <-- Keine Diskussion darüber  --> Länge sind 16cm, Aber was das mit der Länge des Netzteils zu tun?

PS: Welcher CPU Kühler ist eigentlich besser WC Heatkiller 3.0 CU oder der Cuplex XT?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich einen davon nehme, kann ich dann den anderen unverwinkelt nehmen ?
Schränkt der 45° Winkel stark den Durchfluss ein ?


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Netzteil wird ein Enermax Modu87+ mit 700W <-- Keine Diskussion darüber  --> Länge sind 16cm, Aber was das mit der Länge des Netzteils zu tun?
> 
> PS: Welcher CPU Kühler ist eigentlich besser WC Heatkiller 3.0 CU oder der Cuplex XT?


1. Brain.exe einschalten! 
2. Der Kryos und der Heatkiler sind auf Augenhöhre



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen davon nehme, kann ich dann den anderen unverwinkelt nehmen ?
> Schränkt der 45° Winkel stark den Durchfluss ein ?


Definitiv nicht. (auf beide Fragen bezogen)


----------



## Devil Dante (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radiator wird ja am anderen Ende bei den Frontlüfter befestigt, dazwischen die Pumpe dann das NT
Und würde es mit dem funktionieren, ist ja nicht so lang oder?

Was mir eher Sorgen bereitet ist dass z.b. der Phobya GChanger280 338mm lang ist ob sich das dann von der Höhe her ausgehen würden?


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, ich dachte du willst den auf den Boden legen und den Boden auschneiden.  der Schacht geht ja durch, also sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Devil Dante (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, den Schacht rausnehmen und dann hinter den beiden Frontlüftern montieren. Da würd ich eben nur gerne wissen ob sich das von der höhe ausginge?
Und noch mal drei letzte Fragen und zwar ist der AquagraFX besser oder der Heatkliller für die 470? Und kann ich diese Kühler auch mit der EK-Backplate kombinieren? Welchen Adapter kann ich nehmen um das Wasser mal ablassen zu können?

--> Dann geh ich zur Bestellung über  . Aquatuning wird sich freuen...


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Und noch mal drei letzte Fragen und zwar ist der AquagraFX besser oder der Heatkliller für die 470?


Siehe Testbericht für die GTX480 hier im Forum.


----------



## Devil Dante (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich mir schon angeschaut --> beide gleiche Wertung...

Ps: Kannst du auch die anderen Fragen beantworten?


----------



## speddy411 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen guten CPU Kühler gibt, der auf nahezu alles Sockel passt ? Dabei wären Sockel 1156 und 1366 eher unwichtig.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Heatkiller von Watercool sind da sehr praktisch, da du sie ja mittels Umrüst-Kits auf alle Sockel portieren kannst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

z.b. EK HF, HK 3.0, XSPC Rasa. Diverse andere passen nur mit Änderung der Halterungen.


----------



## speddy411 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Heatkiller 3.0, finde aber nur Kits für den 2.5.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.aquatuning.de/advanced_s..._in_desc=true&categories_id=429&inc_subcat=1&


----------



## GoZoU (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier, da ist alles dabei, was das Herz begehrt : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Halterungen

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## speddy411 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke...War ich doch nur zu blöd zum Suchen.


----------



## b0s (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gemessen wo&wie?


Ich hab keine Vorstellung davon, wie AMD die DIE-Temperatur genauer ausliest als über die Register, deren Inhalt die CPU ausspuckt.
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass ich diese heranziehen darf um sie mit der spezifizierten Höchsttemperatur zu vergleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen guten CPU Kühler gibt, der auf nahezu alles Sockel passt ? Dabei wären Sockel 1156 und 1366 eher unwichtig.



Was sind "nahezu alle Sockel"? Auf 775, 1156, 1366 und AM2 passen alle aktuellen. Diejenigen mit Nasenhalterung und ein paar weitere unterstützen auch die restlichen AMD-Sockel.
Darüber hinaus wird es schwierig. Den Hk2.0 gab es z.B. für 462, 478 und afaicr 604, aber nicht für 1366 und neuer. Das wird bei anderen ähnlich sein. Non-Intel-non-AMD werden, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger Konsolenkühler, gar nicht explizit unterstützt.
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich lieber nach Kühlern suchen, für die man sich leicht selbst eine Halterung bauen kann. (HK3.0 Haltebleche haben z.B. sind 1,5mm Edelstahlbleche mit ausschließlich geraden Kanten, sowas lässt sich leicht mit den gewünschten Lochabständen nachbauen. Problematisch könnte ggf. die große Kühlerfläche liegen, wenn die Löcher zu nahe beiander sind)




b0s schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Vorstellung davon, wie AMD die DIE-Temperatur genauer ausliest als über die Register, deren Inhalt die CPU ausspuckt.
> Also gehe ich davon aus, dass ich diese heranziehen darf um sie mit der spezifizierten Höchsttemperatur zu vergleichen.



Es ging mir daraum, ob es überhaupt eine DIE-Temperatur ist. Intel z.B. gibt nur die max. CaseTemp an, die gerne mal 20-25K niedriger ausfällt und die ist im Zentrum des IHS zu messen. (Verfahrensweise: Nut in den IHS fräsen, Sensor einbetten)


----------



## b0s (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wär das ja geklärt


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen guten CPU Kühler gibt, der auf nahezu alles Sockel passt ? Dabei wären Sockel 1156 und 1366 eher unwichtig.


Die universal Halterung des EKSupreme deckt ausser der neuen Sockel(für die gibt es eine Extrahalterung) so ziemlich alles ab solang das Mainboard Montagelöcher hat.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

macht eigentlich ein 2. 120er Radiator vor einen 240 sinn ? Also senkt der die Temeraturen weiter ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur, wenn der 240er schon an seine Grenzen stößt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inwieweit mergt man das ? 

Wenn die Lüfter des großen voll laufen dann ist alles io dann sind die Temps völlig ok. Aber sobald ich die Lüfter um 50% zurück regele steigt die Temperatur enorm an. so ca um 10 °.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also du wirst es im System nicht direkt messen können aber du erhöhst mit jedem Radiator die Fläche wo der Wärmeaustausch stattfinden kann. Antwort: indirekt ja.

Aber man erreicht irgendwo den Punkt wo die Fläche irrelevant bzw überdimensoniert ist, da nützt jede zusätzliche Fläche nichts und kann sogar sich negativ auswirken da jeder Radiator auch mehr Wiederstand bedeutet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal mein Beispiel :

Ich habe einen 1080er für CPU only. Da würde ein zweiter 1080er nichts bringen


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nur mal mein Beispiel :
> 
> Ich habe einen 1080er für CPU only. Da würde ein zweiter 1080er nichts bringen



Sag ich doch?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Radiator Der ist für einen 965 @ 3,8 Ghz und einer 470 GTX zuständig.
Und wie gesagt wenn ich die Lüfter um 50% zurück nehme dann steigt die Temp. gleich mal um 10 °
Und da dachte ich eben das vlt ein 120 er Radi davor geschalten etwas bringt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn er nur im Kreislauf "davor" hängt und nicht räumlich bringt er natürlich was.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja also Ja, Ich dachte mir das so. Pumpe - CPU - GPU - Radi (120er) - Radie (groß) - AGB

Und er sollte  hier hin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das faktisch das Wasser vorgekühlt in den großen kommt.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es spielt absolut keine Rolle ob der 120er nacher vor dem Grossen oder nach dem Grossen hängen wird! Alleine die Oberfläche zur Wechselwirkung und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (laminar-turbulent) im Radiator (!=Durchfluss) sind entscheidend


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja es gibt nur diesen Platz wo er hängen kann da mein Case auch nicht das größte ist. Und ehrlich gesagt gibt es auch nicht so ein Case was eine Wakü hat.

Bei der Pumpe bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob die das pakt das ist so eine.

Im idle bei vollen Drehungszahlen der Lüfter geht die Tmps io dann sind sie bei 31° der CPU und Graka. und bei Last steigt die Temp der Graka auf 55 ° und 43 ° der CPU.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bei der Pumpe bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob die das pakt das ist so eine.


Die Pumpe verweigert sofort ihren Dienst.   

Idle ist sowas von uninteresant.

Für den Radi wäre es auch besser wenn er kühle Frischluft abbekommt statt warmer Caseluft.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Die Pumpe verweigert sofort ihren Dienst



Was soll das heißen das ist wohl ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.....

Und wenn du dir mal das bild ansehen würdest würdest du nicht umhin kommen zu bemergen das der Radie auf dem dach steht und genug Frischluft bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Inwieweit mergt man das ?



Wenn die Differenz zwischen Luft und Wassertemperatur sich einer wie auch immer von dir gesetzten Grenze nähert.
Vorrausgesetzt der 120er ist von vergleichbarem Typ, nutzt die gleichen Lüfter und hat gleich warme Luft zur Verfügung, wird die Vergrößerung der Radiatorleistung um 50% die genannte Differenz um 33% senken.
Ob das Sinn macht, hängt dann eben vom Ist-Zustand und deinen Ansprüchen ab. Wenn man bei 20°C Lufttemperatur eine Wassertemperatur von 50°C misst und 10K niedrigere Temperaturen als "lohnenswert" einstuft, dann macht es "Sinn". Wenn man 6K deltaT hat und Temperaturverbesserungen von <5K als "sinnlos" bezeichnet, dann sind ~2K Verbesserung eben "sinnlos".


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann saugen die Lüfter die kühle Luft von aussen ins Case.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was aber Sinn machen würde, wäre den 3x 140mm mit einem 4x 140mm Radiator zu tauschen. Das ist immer besser als zwei seperate Radis, da du auch einen höheren Durchfluss behältst


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob die Radifläche jetzt z.B. in 3x 120 oder ein mal 360 aufgeteilt ist ist total schnuppe. Der Druckverlust ist bei Laminar-Radis und modernen Kühlern vollkommen egal, dafür kann man zwei Radis manchmal deutlich besser unterbringen als einen großen..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das wusste ich nicht 

Dann ist doch ein zusätzlicher 120er Radi eine gute Lösung


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Längeren Radi kann ich nicht nehmen da wieder das Case zu klein ist.

Unter Last ist die direrenz zwischen CPU Temp und Luft ca 13 °. 

Würde so ein kleiner Radi den Durchfluss nun so sehr begrenzen das es den Vorteil aufhebt  ?







> Ok, dann saugen die Lüfter die kühle Luft von aussen ins Case.



Das lass ich einfach mal unbeantwortet.....


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein dafür reicht der Wiederstand sicher nicht aus, ausser du bist schon beim Grenzwert von 60l/h


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

neee ganz sicher nicht. Die Pumpe hat eine Fördermenge von 800L also sollte das schon passen. Und ich denke nicht das meine schlauchverlegung und die beiden Kühler und der radi so viel einbremsen.
Also werde ich es mal Versuchen mit einen 120er.

Hat ein Slim Radie bedeutend weniger Leistung als ein normaler der 3 CM höer ist ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auf den Abstand der Lamellen und darauf, welchen Lüfter du verwendest an


----------



## GoZoU (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch am Rande: Die Förderleistung einer Pumpe ist vollkommen irrelevant. Dieser Wert spiegelt lediglich den maximal möglichen Volumenstrom ohne Widerstand wider. Dies ist im Falle einer Wasserkühlung natürlich vollkommen realtiätsfern, weswegen eher der maximal mögliche Druck bzw. die Förderhöhe als aussagefähiges Kriterium herangezogen werden sollten.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich verwende den gennaten Radi und 3 Phobia 140 er Fans. Die mit 1000 Drehungen laufen.

Tante edite sagt gerade was gesehen.

Die Förderhöhe liegt bei 4m


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich bei dir GARNICHt verstehe ist, dass du den Radiator schon extern aufbauen musst und den daraus resultierenden Kühleistungsvorteil verschenkt und dein Gehäuse zerstört hast, indem du es ansägst und bohrst.

Viel besser wäre es gewesen, ihn einfach nur aufs Dach zu stellen und die Lüften oben drauf zu montieren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und das Verstehe ich GARNICHT was du von mir jetzt willst.

Wiso verschenke ich Kühleistung ? Der Radi ist so lang wie das ganze Case und da geht schlicht der radi nicht ins case. Und ausrdem habe ich nur 5 Löcher rein gemacht mehr nicht. Und die sieht man noch nicht einmal.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radiator würde seine volle Leistung entfalten, wen du ihn ganz frei aufgestellt hättest, ohne einen Zugang zu warmer Gehäuseluft.


Wie du hast nur 5 Löcher gebohrt. Sehe ich es richtig, dass im Gehäuse selbst keinerlei Auschnitte sind und die LÜfter blank auf dem Gehäuse liegen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So siehts aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wo soll er hier Warme Luft bekommen ? 
Die Warme Luft im Case geht hinten raus.und nicht oben.
Und ch denke das der Abstand zum Case zureichen sollte damit genügend Luft zur Verfügung stehen....
Und die 5 Löcher sind 4 x befestigung und einmal Kabel einlass.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, aus der ersten Perspektive sah es anders aus.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> macht eigentlich ein 2. 120er Radiator vor einen 240 sinn ? Also senkt der die Temeraturen weiter ?



das auf dem Bild ist doch kein 240er??? So wie ich das sehe brauchst du keine Weiteren Radiatoren ...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sagte doch.. Das ist so einer hier  
Und bei 24 ° Raum Temperatur ligt die CPU bei 32 ° im Idle und unter Last 42 ° Die CPU ist ein AMD 965. Und die Graka liegt bei 32 Im idle und 55° unter Last. Die Graka ist eine 470 GTX. Und unter Last nehme ich Prime und Furmark.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturwerte sind völlig normal und in Ordnung.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein du sagtest das was ich zitiert habe .... und entscheidend sollte die Wassertemperatur sein. Geh im Internet suchen was wohl die höchsten Temperaturen für deine Komponenten sein dürften und so wie ich das vermute sind die noch weit weg von deren max Temp.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die nicht zu hoch ? speziel die der CPU ?


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, die Werte sind sogar recht gut. Wie hoch ist die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine Ahnung.... 
Ich hab keinen Sensor der das mist. Und ihr meint die werde sind OK ?
Na gut die CPU ist etwas übertaktet aber ich hätte doch schon im idle so 27 ° erwartet. Und nun sind es bei 3,7 Ghz und 1,3250 V 32 - 33 ° bei 24 ° Raum temperatur.Und das wasser schätze ich so bei ka was um die 20 °.

Die Temps kann ich aber nur halten wenn die Lüfter des Radies voll laufen. Stell ich die zurück um 50 % geht die Temp sofort auf 40 ° hoch (Idle der CPU) Da bin ich halt auf die idee mit den 2. Radigekommen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nobody 2.0 ach du hast Abstand zwischen Lüfter und Radi. Das sah man auf dem einem Bild nicht. Aber nur auch Neugier, warum hast die Lüfter nicht einfach auf den Radi montiert?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil das einfach sch... aus sah ? 
Und auserdem ist es egal ob die nun saugen oder blasen. Und so gefiel es mir einfach besser und die befestigung gleich war.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Wasser kann nicht kälter als die Raumtemperatur sein.  Einfaches physikalisches Prinzip.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir klar und ich weiß auch das das wasser in der gesamten Anlage die gleiche Temperatur hat.

Allerdings kann ich die Wassertemperatur und die Durchflussmenge nicht ablesen weil mir dazu die sensoren fehlen.

Aber was meint ihr lohnt sich ein 120 er radi bei mir ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein zusätzlicher 120er wird die Temps schon etwas senken.


----------



## empty (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

etwas? kann ich kaum glauben ...


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Slims sind doch lange nicht so stark wie die normalen, oder?

Und der 965 bei 1,325V @ 3,7GHz ist schon ein gewaltiger Hitzkopf, genau wie die GTX470.
Ich denke das dir ein Radi, egal welcher größe, bessere Temps verschaffen sollte. Oder tausch doch den Slim gegen was vernünftiges, sollte auch schon was bringen^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Also die Slims sind doch lange nicht so stark wie die normalen, oder?


Die Slim Radis sind meist nur ein paar Grad schlechter.


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, das sind dann wohl die paar Grad, die ihn ärgern bzw. wundern^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hätte wohl einen nicht slim nehmen sollen. Aber die andere Seite ist die das ein nicht Slim wohl zu uchtig auf dem Case ausgesehen hätte. Dementsprechend werde ich wohl noch einen 120er radi nehmen um das auszugleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sind die Slim-Ausführungen z.T. die bessere Wahl...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie das ? sie bietet doch eine deutlich geringere Oberfläche ? Und meine Lüfter laufen bei 1000 Drehungen weil sonst die Temps zusehr steigen wenn ich sie niedriger nehme.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen überwiegt der gesteigerte Luftstrom durch weniger dicke Lamellen gegenüber der reduzierten Fläche von eben diesen.


----------



## ich656 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo PCGH´ler,

hab ne Frage zur aquastream XT Ultra Pumpe.
Wo muss ich das USB kabel an meinen Board (MSI 790FX-GD70) anschließen?

danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Filtern ? Die es da so gibt machen die wirklich sinn ?

@ ich656 hast du keine Internen Anschlüsse oder ist es so ein USB stecker wie er an USB sticks drann ist ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ ich656 Ich würde mal in die Bedienungsanleitung kucken wo die internen USB sind und dabei solltest du gleich auf die Richtige Polarität achten nicht das die Plantiene der Aquastream kaputt geht.


----------



## ich656 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also von der Pumpe geht der Interne weg.
Aber da das nur ein "Halber" Anschluss ist, weiß ich nicht wohin damit.
Leider kann ich kein Bild vom Board machen mit den Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
Will mir die Pumpe nicht zerschießen, weil ich se Falsch angeschlossen habe.

EDIT:
@ Jonny: bei der Pumpe weiß ich ja wie und wo hin. Ich weiß nur nicht wohin ans MB und so eine Ausführliche Anleitung ist da leider nicht dabei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Filter:
Imho macht es mehr Sinn, keinen Dreck in den Kreislauf zu lassen.
In den 2 Jahren, als ich noch einen korrodierenden Alu-Kühler im System hatte, hätte mir ein Filter ein einziges Mal Ausbau und Reinigung des CPU-Kühlers erspart. Seitdem wäre er nur eine Durchflussbremse gewesen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja die Wakü bei mir ist zu Und die Teile wahren beim einbau Sauber. Also dürfte sich nichts im System befinden was die Lamellen des CPU Kühlers zu setzt. Wie hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ ich656 Das ist jetzt etwas Blöd. Wenn du keine Anleitung hast und nichts im Netz findest Dann musst du wohl morgen beim Herrsteller oder Verkäufer nachfragen. Oder Googel mal nach der Belegung der USB Anschlüsse.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lesen des Handbuches der Pumpe + Board wirkt wahre Wunder.


----------



## coati (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ist es nach meinem Kenntnisstand richtig. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/42188-aquastream-xt-ultra-usb-anschluss.html


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Filter:
> Imho macht es mehr Sinn, keinen Dreck in den Kreislauf zu lassen.
> In den 2 Jahren, als ich noch einen korrodierenden Alu-Kühler im System hatte, hätte mir ein Filter ein einziges Mal Ausbau und Reinigung des CPU-Kühlers erspart. Seitdem wäre er nur eine Durchflussbremse gewesen.


Ich bin jetzt mal bösartig und widerspreche Dir.
Trotz ausgiebigem Spülen habe ich mehrfach erhebliche Verschmutzungen im Filter fest gestellt.
Und so, wie das aussieht, ist mein Filter auch mal wieder 'fälllig' - wenn ich ihn reinige - vsl. zum Wochenende - dokumentiere ich das gründlich.
Auch die bisherigen Verschmutzungen sind in meinem TB zu finden, bsp. hier.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das jetzt mitbekomme währe es ratsam das ich bei mir auch einen Fillport einbaue.
Ich nutze ja nur Destiwasser und halt das G48 aber wo ich das gerade gesehen habe das sogar Kupfer im Filter hängen kommt mir schon die Überlegung mir einen ein zu bauen einen Filter denn das sieht schon häftig aus.
Was sagt ihr dazu , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## GoZoU (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> also von der Pumpe geht der Interne weg.
> Aber da das nur ein "Halber" Anschluss ist, weiß ich nicht wohin damit.
> Leider kann ich kein Bild vom Board machen mit den Anschlussmöglichkeiten.
> Will mir die Pumpe nicht zerschießen, weil ich se Falsch angeschlossen habe.
> ...



Es ist egal welche der beiden Reihen die mit dem Aquastream belegst. Wichtig ist nur, dass du auf die Polaritäten achtest. Ansonsten wie schon gesagt: Im Handbuch des Boards und der Aquastream nachsehen, welches Kabel welche Belegung hat.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal kurz, ich will jetzt nicht störren aber was meint ihr bräuchte ich einen Filter oder eher nicht denn der CPU-Kühler ist ja nicht die Welt wurde mir gesagt der I5-Kühler von Innovatek , Mfg Snapstar

Weis keiner eine Antwort, wie gesagt ich benutze keine Farbstoffe oder irgendwelche Zusatzstoffe nur Destiwasser und eben dieses G48 aber die Bilder von @Schienenbruch machen mir Sorgen vorallem wegen dem Kupfer das ist ja nicht normal.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen auf eine Antwort damit ich die Bestellung abschicken kann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Filter ist optional. Was willst du den vor dem Verstopfen bewahren? Den Inno CPU Kühler.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja könnte man so sagen , also die Bilder sind ja nicht normal gewesen mit dem Kupferablagerungen und bevor mir sowas auch passiert dann baue ich lieber einen Filter ein wie denn von Magicool Wakü-filter in Black Nickel der scheint bei denn Test eigentlich sehr gut ab zu schneiden oder eben von Koolancer , Mfg Snapstar

Soll ich jetzt lieber einen kaufen oder nicht denn ich will ja heute meine Bestellung abschicken bloss weis ich ncht.
Soll ich lieber einen mitbestellen oder nicht, ich warte nur auf euch ob es besser währe vorsichteinhalber eine mitbestellen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/72793d1234524148-aquastream-xt-ultra-usb-anschluss-attachment.jpg

Kann ich die Pumpe an den IEEE 1394 Anschluss Anschließen?

Und wie rum kommt dann der Anschluss hin?
Mit dem Schwarzen Kabel auf den Freien Pin oder das Rote Kabel zu den freien Pin?

Beim Anschließen muss ich ja nur bei fan den Lüfter anschließen, oder muss ich den rpm auch noch mit dem Mainboard verbinden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kann ich die Pumpe an den IEEE 1394 Anschluss Anschließen?


USB an 1394 = 



> Und wie rum kommt dann der Anschluss hin?


RTFM!


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ist überhaupt 1394?


----------



## Speed-E (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> was ist überhaupt 1394?


IEEE* 1394* = Firewire


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und da kann ich keinen USB anschließen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wäre es mal mit informieren?


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin alle zusammen


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tu ich doch gerade.
Im Handbuch steht, das 4 USB Anschlüsse intern vorhanden sind.
ich finde aber komischer weiße nur 2


----------



## empty (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol das sind immer 2 zusammen, ...... Asus war so schlau


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Fresse was machen die fürn Schei*?


----------



## empty (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist gar nicht so schlecht, da sowieso die meisten Frontpanel USB direkt mit nem 2er kombi kommen und mit den Asus QConnectoren kann man sich viel lästiges umstecken und mit einfachen Farbcode umstecken wenn man öfter am Motherboard rumschraubt ... nur weil dus nicht verstehst heisst das nicht das es keine Berechtigung hat da zusein, da ja ganz offensichtlich andere damit auskommen


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich mein, das se 4 schreiben und dann sinds die 2 doppelten.


----------



## empty (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind das nicht 4? es spielt auch gar keine Rolle, du kannst genau 4 USB Ports anschliessen


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja aba wenn man das nicht weiß, das mit 4 eigentlich 2 doppelte gemeint sind, dann ist das schlecht (für den, der es nicht weiß)

Kann ich jetzt den Firewire Anschluss auch für USB verwenden?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es nicht riskieren denn USB an denn FireWire an zu schliesen auser du willst dein Board verlieren.
Kannst du nicht sie innen anschliesen, ich habe ja auch nicht das Problem beim Asus Board aber bloss nicht am FireWire sonst hattest du mal ein Asus Board , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja was sagt ihr jetzt soll ich mal einen Filter bestellen wenn ja würde ich denn Magicool nehmen oder denn von Koolancer beide sind eigentlich sehr gut, was meint ihr , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass zwei USB-Ports bei den onboard-Anschlüssen in einem Wannenstecker zusammengefasst werden ist eigentlich Standard - nicht nur bei ASUS .  Einzelne USB-Ports kommen eigentlich nur noch auf einigen IPC, Mini-ITX-Brettern und irgendwelchen Exoten vor. Das ist schon seit sehr langer Zeit so.

Selbstverständlich kann man die Firewire-Anschlüsse nicht als USB-Anschlüsse nutzen. Es sind schlicht und einfach keine. 
IEEE 1394 ist  ist eine Schnittstelle, welche eigentlich nur noch vo Apple und von ein paar wenigen Digicam- und Spezialzubehör-Herstellern genutzt wird. Firewire war noch nie sehr verbreitet und hat mit USB nicht das geringste zu tun - außer, dass man auch darüber Daten übertragen kann. 

@snapstar: Nein einen Filter brauchst du nicht und das waren auch keine Kupferablagerungen auf Schienenbruchs Bildern sondern schlichter Dreck (Fusseln, Staub, etc.) . 
Bei deinem Inno-Kühler musst du dir auch keine Sorgen um´s Kupfer sondern um´s Aluminium machen . Da hilft aber kein Filter sondern nur ordentlicher Korrosionsschutz. Der Kühler verstopft nicht so leicht - von daher ist auch ein kein Filter nötig. Dass er nicht verstopft ist technisch aber auch der einzige Lichtblick bei dem Ding - und das ist nun wirklich keine Kunst.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt und als Korrisionsschutz nehme ich einfach z.B. das G48 oder auch ein anderes, das ist ja damit gemeint.
Also Korrisionsschutz=G48
Danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man eig 4 USB an 2 USB machen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> kann man eig 4 USB an 2 USB machen?


Ja kann man.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst sogar 255 an einen Port hängen - sofern du genügend Hubs dafür hast


----------



## ich656 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also an einem Doppel Stecker sind 2 USB dran und jetzt einfach 4 USB an einen solchen Doppel Stecker.

Wie ist das dann mit der Geräte Erkennung?  
Also wenn ich 2 Sachen angeschlossen habe an den Gleichen Eingang vom Mainboard?


----------



## empty (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man den Asus QConnector verwendest wirst du feststellen das es nicht möglich ist ein blauen USB Adapter auf die roten Pins zu drücken .....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal bösartig und widerspreche Dir.
> Trotz ausgiebigem Spülen habe ich mehrfach erhebliche Verschmutzungen im Filter fest gestellt.
> Und so, wie das aussieht, ist mein Filter auch mal wieder 'fälllig' - wenn ich ihn reinige - vsl. zum Wochenende - dokumentiere ich das gründlich.
> Auch die bisherigen Verschmutzungen sind in meinem TB zu finden, bsp. hier.



Ich hab nur meine Meinung geschrieben 
Zu dir würde mir einfallen:
- Sonnenlicht im System?
- Farbe im System 
- Loses Kupfer nicht aus den Kühler entfernt?




ich656 schrieb:


> ja aba wenn man das nicht weiß, das mit 4 eigentlich 2 doppelte gemeint sind, dann ist das schlecht (für den, der es nicht weiß)





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> RTFM!






VJoe2max schrieb:


> IEEE 1394 ist  ist eine Schnittstelle, welche eigentlich nur noch vo Apple und von ein paar wenigen Digicam- und Spezialzubehör-Herstellern genutzt wird. Firewire war noch nie sehr verbreitet und hat mit USB nicht das geringste zu tun - außer, dass man auch darüber Daten übertragen kann.



Bei Apple auch nur noch eigneschränkt. Das MacBook hat nicht mal mehr einen Port und das letzte Apple-Produkt, das man hätte dran anschließen können, dürfte der iPod Gen.3 gewesen sein...





ich656 schrieb:


> also an einem Doppel Stecker sind 2 USB dran und jetzt einfach 4 USB an einen solchen Doppel Stecker.
> 
> Wie ist das dann mit der Geräte Erkennung?
> Also wenn ich 2 Sachen angeschlossen habe an den Gleichen Eingang vom Mainboard?



Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du dich erstmal grundlegend über PCs informierst oder deine Fragen zumindest im richtigen Forum stellst. Mit Wakü hat das nun wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## empty (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop danke sorry bin gerade noch am SC2 zocken, ich hätt es beim RTFM sein lassen sollen. Jeder der Lesen kann sieht doch das die Pins anders angeordnet sind und auch anders angeschrieben .... Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## b0s (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Güte, einen Hauch Eigeninitiative kann man doch erwarten....

Hier das Handbuch der Aquastream: http://www.aquacomputer.de/handbuec...wnloads/manuals/AC_aquastream_XT_20080314.pdf
Hier das von deinem Mainboard: http://download1.msi.com/files/downloads/mnu_exe/M7577v1.0_EURO.zip

Dann schaust du dir den Stecker deiner Aquastream an und tust folgendes:

- Lies im Aquastream-Handbuch die Punkte 6.2 und 6.9

- Sieh in dein Mainboardhandbuch, PDF-Seite 69, und schau dir die Abbildung sowie die Tabelle an.

Schon besitzt du das Wissen wie du deine Pumpe anzuzschließen hast.


Wenn du dich nun nach wie vor nicht zu letzterem in der Lage siehst, schlage ich vor ruyven_macarans Rat zu befolgen.


----------



## Speed-E (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Übrigens Google ist dein Freund


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und? das hat ihm jetzt sicher weiter gebracht omg


----------



## empty (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab ihm mehrere seriöse Antworten gegeben ..... aber es stimm schon etwas an eigeninitiative und Lesen sollte man voraussetzen können. Auf dem Motherboard-HB sieht man klar das die PINS nicht die selben sind ...


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist btw völlig egal ob das Pin-Layout in den Steckern kompatibel ist oder nicht. Bei meinem Board (ASUS Commando) wären die onboard-Stecker von Firewire und USB sogar Pin-kompatibel. Dennoch ist IEE1394 eben nicht USB. Die Standards sind nicht kompatibel. Wer eine AS XT an einen Firewire-Anschluss klemmt, zerstört aller Voraussicht nach die Pumpenelektronik und/oder Teile des Boards damit - mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Verbindung selbstverständlich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage, was würdet ihr mir an einer Schlaugrösse empfehlen.
Ich dachte an 16/10 bloss gibt es da keine orangenen Schläuche, jetzt habe ich ein bisschen nachgeforscht und bin auf 13/10er Schläuche gestossen die es auch in Orange gibt.
Ist es ein grosser unterschied zwischen 16/10 und 13/10 denn jetzt habe ich 10/8 was ja nicht so gut ist was würdet ihr sagen denn ich möchte ja keine Farbzusätze benutzen und die 13/10 sind perfekt von der Farbe her.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Sache ist die, die 13/10 sind sehr knickanfällig und wenn es dir möglich ist solltest du 16/10er nehmen. Es geht aber auch mit den 13/10 benutz auch solche ...

Die sind nicht ok? sehen auch recht orange aus  http://www.aquatuning.ch/product_in...hlauch-PVC-13-10mm--3-8-ID--UV-aktiv-Red.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123 nimm klaren 16/10mm Schlauch + ne orangen Flüssigkeit z.b. von Aqua Computer oder mix dir selber was zusammen mit Lebensmittelfarbe.


----------



## empty (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich empfehle dir keine Farbzusätze zu benutzen. Ich finde ein farbigen Schlauch sehr schön ...


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10er knickt halt fast genauso leicht wie 10/8er. Abgesehen von der Knickstabilität und dem persönlichen Geschmack was die Optik angeht, hat die Schlauchgröße keinen nennenswerten Einfluss . Von Farbzusätzen würde ich die Finger lassen - zumindest wenn man nicht risikofreudig ist. 

Wichtig für die Knickstabilität ist vor allem ein hohes Wandstärke/Durchmesser-Verhältnis. 16/10er schneidet da bei den üblichen Größen am besten ab. Danach kommt 11/8er und 14/10er (eher unübliche Größe). 13/10er knickt wie gesagt fast so leicht wie 10/8er. 
Ansonsten spielt noch der Weichmacheranteil im PVC eine Rolle .


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. danke Leute für die Antwort.
Also ich will eigentlich keine Zusätze ins Wasser es soll nur Destiwasser sein mit dem Korrisionschutz G48 oder was es halt alles gibt.
O.K. dann lieber 16/10 und ich nehme Schwarze Schläuche das währe für mich auch eine Alternative.
Also lieber 16/10 in Schwarz denn Farbzusätze möchte ich nicht haben, was für marken sind eigentlich sehr gut, ich dachte Masterkler oder so , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## GoZoU (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, von 13/10 kann auch ich nur abraten. Hinzu kommt z.B. bei Masterkleer, dass der Schlauch von Haus aus relativ weich ist. Wird das Wasser entsprechend warm, knicken auch plötzlich Radien ein, die im "kalten Zustand" noch ohne Probleme zu verlegen waren. Sollte dir aus optischen Gründen ein Schlauch mit geringem Wandstärken/Durchmesser-Verhältnis besser gefallen, schlage ich den Einsatz von Winkeln vor.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kan ich mich nru anschliesen hatte denn im alten system never ever


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. also nehme ich 16/10 und von welcher Firma soll ich sie am besten nehmen bzw. was würdet ihr mir empfehlen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe mir den Primochill gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Sowas geiles gibts wohl nicht nochmal


----------



## bundymania (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Primochill wäre ne gute Wahl !


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Paar Bilder vom Primochill^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/nyso-albums-lambo-mod-1381-picture45391-img-8775.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/nyso-albums-lambo-mod-1381-picture45392-img-8776.jpg


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja Perfekt die sehen echt genial aus und werde ich wohl auch sie in Schwarz nehmen.
Danke euch dann ist die Wahl auf Primochill gefallen in Schwarz und sehr schöne Bilder nyso , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dankeschön^^


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem, ist das auch der Heatkiller auf dem zweiten Bild der sieht auch sehr schön aus.
Mal schauen was ich mir jetzt für einen Kühler hole wenn der andere so besch... ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da mal 'ne Frage: hat wer Fotos vom roten Primochill 16/10err?


Grüße

Jochne


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der HK Black Nickel Sonderedition^^


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts denn jetzt auch in Schwarz oder was, wenn ja wird der kühler ja immer interresanter, du meinst ja denn Heatkiller oder nicht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @snapstar123 nimm klaren 16/10mm Schlauch + ne orangen Flüssigkeit z.b. von Aqua Computer oder mix dir selber was zusammen mit Lebensmittelfarbe.



Also ich würde eher 10/13 empfehlen (wenn es keine passenden 8/11 und keine 10/16er gibt, was ich nicht so ganz glauben kann), als Farbzusätze. Mit letzteren gibt es ständig Ärger, aber 10/13 war eine ganze zeitlang sogar recht beliebt und die meisten Leute kamen damit zu Recht. Selbst mit 8/10 wurde jahrelang gearbeitet. (und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich schonmal orange gesehen habe)


----------



## bundymania (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> da mal 'ne Frage: hat wer Fotos vom roten Primochill 16/10err?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Wenn es dir nur um den Farbton im Vergleich zu anderen Schläuchen geht, hilft dir das weiter:

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Der Schläuche, Anschlüsse & Wasserzusätze - Thread (4)

Bilder vom 16/10er müsste ich erst suchen....


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich finde die orangen Schläuche einfach schrecklich. Boah, ne^^
Absolut hässlich die Dinger.


----------



## bundymania (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja, der MK Schlauch wird als rot verkauft, sollte man vielleicht mal in der Produktbeschreibung ändern


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinte grad generell orange Schläuche, den Link hatte ich da noch gar nicht angeklickt^^

Aber da geht, wie beim schwarzen, ganz klar der Punkt an Primochill


----------



## bundymania (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo es passt, finde ich orange Schläuche sehr ansprechend ! 

Die meisten schwarzen Schläuche sind ja UV aktiv im Gegensatz zum Primochill, dadurch entfällt der unter Tageslicht oftmals störende Blauschimmer. Beim max. Radius ist der Schlauch natürlich auch top.


----------



## Marquis (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Orangenen 16/10 gibts von TFC: TFC Tube - Orange UV 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

Von farbigen Flüssigkeiten würde ich auch eher abraten, der optische Effekt ist auch nicht so stark wie bei farbigen Schläuchen.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich soche die ganze zeit die Seite wo ich die orangenen Schläuche endeckt habe aber jetzt hat @Marpuis sie gefunden .
Ich habe gerade danach gesucht und aufgegeben aber da sind sie, ich finde das sie so sehr gut aussehen und Zusatzstoffe möchte ich ja keine beutzen.
Was meint ihr zu denn Schläuchen von TFC taugen die was.
Jetzt habe ich die entscheidung eben die von TFC in Orange oder die von Primochill in Schwarz beide 16/10.
Was meint ihr hat auch schon jemand erfehrung mit denn Schläuchev von TFC gemacht, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke - ich will nämlich bei Gelegenheit mal vom Farbstoff weg und sehen, ob ich mit rotem Schlauch auch ein (optisch) gutes Ergebnis erreiche.
Der 16/10er wird aus gleichem Material wie der 13/10er sein, nehme ich an.

Von den Eigenschaften her bin ich mit Masterkleer absolut unzufrieden, der Primo, den ich jetzt habe, ist dagegen hervorragend.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Primochill sind schon mal hervorragende Schläuche jetzt stellt sich bloss die frage wie die Schläuche von TFC sind denn das Orange sieht nicht schlecht aus aber was bringt es wenn die Schläuche besch... sind.
Hätte nicht gedacht das die Masterclear so schlecht sind dachte immer die stellen hervoragende Schläuche her.
Mal eine andere frage und zwar läuft meine Pumpe mit 1A und bei meiner lüftersteuerung kann ich pro Kanal 1A zu verfügung stellen währe es ratsam sie dort anzuschliesen da ich sie dort regeln kann mit dem Scth Kaze Master bloss wenn die Pumpe doch mehr verbraucht währe das schlecht für die Steuerung denn die Pumpe hat einen 3Pin Anschluss wie bei Lüfter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da mein MoRa-3 noch etwas auf sich warten lässt weil Watercool den Bestellungen nicht mehr nachkommt hab ich mir überlegt an meinem Warenkorb was rumzubasteln. Konkret: 

Ich möchte mir die Koolance VL3N Kuplungen kaufen. Da ich schon 2 der Vorgängerversion besitze und ich von dort weiss das die Dichtungsringe sehr schnell kaputt gehen wollte ich die Ersatzringe kaufen. Nur welche sind die passenden? Es geht um die 13/10er Schnellkupplungen. Sind es ganz normale 1/4'' Dichtungsringe?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß eigentlich jemand aus eigener Erfahrung, wie die Verarbeitungsqualität der "Frozen-Q Liquid Fusion" AGB's ist?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@empty: 
Also ich habe bisher weder beiden VL3 noch beiden VL3N Probleme mit den Dichtungsringen feststellen können . 

Bei den VL3 sind es rote Silikon O-Ringe mit 1,5mm Schnurdicke und 10mm ID (hier z.B. in weiß unter Art.-Nr. 11023 zu beziehen)
Bei den VL3N sind es normale schwarze O-Ringe mit 1,5mm Schnurdicke und 12mm ID (Art.-Nr. 1017 beim oben verlinkten Anbieter).



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand aus eigener Erfahrung,  wie die Verarbeitungsqualität der "Frozen-Q Liquid Fusion" AGB's  ist?



Selbst hab ich zwar keine Erfahrung mit denen, aber bundymania meinte mal, dass die erste Revision verarbeitungsmäßig wohl nicht zu empfehlen sei und man lieber zur Neuen greifen sollte. 
Die Bilder der Teile zeigen das auch deutlich. Für den horrenden Preis kann imo man wirklich mehr erwarten. Die neue Revision mit neuen Endstücken scheint aber wohl in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mir eben die Dichtungsringe kaputt gekriegt direkt beim ersten aufsetzen und dabei liebevoll vorher mein Finger angelekt und den Dichtungsring angefeuchtet ..... naja plötzlich eine Wasserlache unterm PC ^^ musste mit Teflonband abdichten sieht ordentlich ******** aus 


Edith: äää bin ich blöd? Artikel 1017 naja findet keine O-Ringe ... auch stehen da komische mm Angaben: *11 x 1,6mm *sind die gemeint?

Edith2: äää okey sorry hab den Falschen Händler gemeint ... bei aquatuning gibts die nicht? Ich muss eben aufs Porto schauen, ich kann nicht da  und da etwas zusammenkaufen da ich sonst überall die Ausser-EU Porto zahlen ...


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TFC/DD Schläuche sind ok.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas O.K. also dann werde ich wohl die TFC Schläuche in Orange holen passend dazu gleich Schraubanschlüsse in Schwarz dann sieht das ganze wesentlich besser aus und vorallem 16/10 und weg mit 10/8.
Ich danke für die Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> ich hab mir eben die Dichtungsringe kaputt gekriegt direkt beim ersten aufsetzen und dabei liebevoll vorher mein Finger angelekt und den Dichtungsring angefeuchtet ..... naja plötzlich eine Wasserlache unterm PC ^^ musste mit Teflonband abdichten sieht ordentlich ******** aus
> 
> 
> Edith: äää bin ich blöd? Artikel 1017 naja findet keine O-Ringe ... auch stehen da komische mm Angaben: *11 x 1,6mm *sind die gemeint?


Ist immer gut auch etwas dickere zu haben.
Mein Gew. am AGB war soweit angesenkt das die "normalen" in der Luft hingen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - O-Ring 11 x 2mm (G1/4 Zoll ohne Nut) O-Ring 11 x 2mm (G1/4 Zoll ohne Nut) 95004
Meist werden O-Ringe beschädigt wenn man die zu fest anzieht. 



Ich hab Roten TFC/DD 16/10  
kenne nicht alle aber der beste Schlauch den ich bis jetzt hatte.


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na moment die sollten immernoch in die Furche der Schnellkupplung passen ....


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist gut zu wissen das die Schläuche wirklich sehr gut sind.
Dann nehme ich auf jeden fall die Orangenen da ich so oder so eine grössere grösse brauche und die farbe Orange kommt besser als Schwarz da es sonst zu viel Schwarz ist.
Ich danke euch noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal die VL3N und Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - O-Ring 11 x 1,6mm (für G1/4) O-Ring 11,1 x 1,6mm (G1/4 Zoll) 95002 passen zusammen?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der originale O-Ring bei den VL3N ist wie gesagt einer mit 12 x 1,5 mm. Hab es selbst nachgemessen .
Ein zu dicker O-Ring und zu kleiner ist an der Stelle keine so gute Idee, obwohl er sich vermutlich gerade so dehnt, dass es einigermaßen passen wird.


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So heute ist meine komplette Wasserkühlung eingetroffen...
Jetz würde es mich freuen wenn mir ein paar Leute helfen würde . 

Was muss ich vor dem Einbau des ganzen Zeugs beachten bzw. tun? Hab mal was gelesen von Radiator durchspülen, Pumpe entlüften??? etc. Was muss ich da alles beachten bzw. machen? Wie geht ihr genau vor wenn das ganze Zeug vor euch liegt?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du schen mal den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-01-10-a.html gelesen. 

Das steht fast alles drin. 

Zum Spülen und Reinigen hat VJoe2max einen guten Thread im Mk-Forum geschrieben. 
Lösung Tipps zur Reinigung von Wakü-Komponenten - Meisterkuehler


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei neuen Radiatoren würde ich grundsätzlich schon mit "harten" Mittelchen spülen, denn Produktionsrückstände (insbesondere Zieh- oder Lötfette) werden durch das Spülen mit Wasser nicht angelöst. 

Ich verwende immer leicht verdünntes Cilit-Bang in dieser Reihenfolge: 
C-B mit grüner Kappe einfüllen und einwirken lassen -> mit Leitungswasser ausspülen -> C-B mit orangener Kappe einfüllen und einwirken lassen -> erst mit viel Leitungswasser und danach mehrmals mit Aquadest ausspülen.  

Nach dieser Prozedur ist der Radi einbaufertig und wirklich sauber .

Der Kreislauf wird erst entlüftet wenn er fertig und befüllt ist. Je nach Aufbau und Pumpe kann das eine Sache von wenigen Minuten ohne größeres Handanlegen sein oder eine langwierige Prozedur bei der PC auf den Kopf gestellt wird oder die Pumpe x-mal ein und ausgeschaltet wird. Pumpen wie die AS XT haben auch einen speziellen Entlüftungsmodus. 
Wie man genau vorgehen sollte hängt aber im wesentlichen davon wo sich Luft im Kreislauf halten kann, wie stark die Pumpe ist und wie gut der Ausgleichsbehälter die Luft sammelt. Inline-Entlüfter sind in Waküs bislang nicht üblich - obwohl sie das teilweise sehr vereinfachen können.

Edit: @JonnyB1989: Hey - daran hab ich mich ja schon gar nicht mehr erinnert  (jetzt muss ich doch noch die ganzen Tippfehler korrigieren ...)


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch schon mal,

was muss ich denn sonst noch alles machen? und sind diese Sachen notwendig? Und wenn ich den Radi mit Leitungswasser ausspüle bleiben dann nicht auch Rückstände?

PS: Pumpe ist eine Laing DDC-1T


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Zusammenbau:
Steht doch im Wakü Gudie Punkt 8 drin, den Link dazu siehe Post 7709.
Kühler wechseln dürfte ja selbst verständlich sein, Verschlauchen so das möglichst kurze Wege genutzt werden, einzig der AGB muss vor dem Pumpeneinlass sein. 

Ich hab meinen Mora auch erst mit Bref Fettlöser und dann mit Cilit Bang mir der orangen Kappe gespült. Danach hab ich noch 30 Liter Leitungswasser durch gelassen und dann noch 3 Liter "Destilliertes" Wasser.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> was muss ich denn sonst noch alles machen?


 Alle Kühler, den Radiator, die Pumpe und den Ausgleichsbehälter verbauen und alles richtig verschlauchen - ist doch klar . 



Devil Dante schrieb:


> und sind diese Sachen notwendig?


 Äh - Ja! Eine Wakü die in Einzelteilen auf dem Tisch liegt kühlt nicht besonders . Aber Scherz beiseite ... wenn du auf das Reinigen hinaus willst - ja das ist notwendig, denn es spart dir später Zeit, Nerven und evtl. sogar Geld für neue Schläuche etc.



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Und wenn ich den Radi mit Leitungswasser ausspüle bleiben dann nicht auch Rückstände?


Ja dann bleiben Rückstände drin. Deshalb soll man es ja auch gründlich und eben nicht nur mit Leitungswasser machen .



Devil Dante schrieb:


> PS: Pumpe ist eine Laing DDC-1T


Einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Aufbau vorausgesetzt, sollte das Entlüften damit recht einfach von der Hand gehen. Die Pumpe hat mächtig Power .


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@joe was heisst für dich leicht verdünnt? Ich habe bei meinem Radiator (neukauf) nur mit Leitungswasser mehrmals Gespült, getrocknet und nacher befüllt ... ich merke jetzt keine Probleme. Ist das eine reine Sache bei gebrauchtgekauften oder au bei neuen?

Sollte ich das auch mit meinem MoRa3 machen der bald kommt?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Aufbau vorausgesetzt, sollte das Entlüften damit recht einfach von der Hand gehen. Die Pumpe hat mächtig Power .



Diese Mächtige Power kann, aber ganz schnell wieder Luft ansaugen, nicht sonst brauche ich fast 2 Stunden zum Entlüften. Liegt aber auch teilweise an der Größe meines Kreislaufs.



empty schrieb:


> Ich habe  bei meinem Radiator (neukauf) nur mit Leitungswasser mehrmals Gespült,  getrocknet und nacher befüllt ... ich merke jetzt keine Probleme. Ist  das eine reine Sache bei gebrauchtgekauften oder au bei neuen?
> 
> Sollte ich das auch mit meinem MoRa3 machen der bald kommt?



Also mir ist das Inno Protect ausgeflockt (und hat den Heatkiller verstopft) als ich meinen Mora2Pro nur mit Leitungswaser gespült hatte. Erst nach oben genannter Prozedur hab ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade bei neuen Radiatoren ist eine gründliche Reinigung empfehlenswert . 
Bei gebrauchten Radis sind die Produktionsrückstände meistens bereits im Wakü-Kreislauf des Vorbesitzers verteilt . Auch da lohnt es ich in der Regel aber das Ding vernünftig sauber zu machen - es sei denn man weiß, dass der Vorbesitzer das bereits getan hat. 

Natürlich ist auch nicht in jedem Radiator ab Werk sehr viel Dreck drin aber in der Regel hängt eben schon ne ganze Menge Mist drin (insbesondere bei den üblichen Netzradiatoren) - das zeigt zumindest die Erfahrung. Das ist auch nicht vom Hersteller abhängig - zumindest hatte ich bis jetzt noch von keinen Hersteller einen Netzradiator der im Neuzustand völlig sauber war.

Der übliche Dreck besteht i. d. R. aus Löt- und Ziehfettresten sowie anderen Produktionsrückständen wird eben nicht durch Leitungswasser angelöst und dementsprechend auch nicht raus gespült werden, wenn man nicht mit härten Mitteln zu Werke geht. Wenn man nicht vernünftig reinigt läuft man dann eben Gefahr, dass all dieser Dreck im Laufe des Betriebs sukzessive in den Kreislauf gespült wird (das Glykol im Wasser wirkt durchaus als Lösungsmittel - aber eben sehr langsam). Schlimmstenfalls führt das zu verstopften Kühlern oder zu verfärbten Schläuchen. 

Rohr-Radiatoren wie der Mora3 sind bezüglich Produktionsrückständen meiner Erfahrung nach recht sauber. Aber auch da geht man mit einer gründlichen Reinigung vor Erstinbetriebnahme eben auf Nummer sicher - siehe Jonnys Erfahrungen mit seinem MoRa2 .


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man lernt nie aus 

und was war das mit der Verdünnung sorry ich brauch da irgendwie 5mL auf 1L auffüllen? oder wie ist das verhältniss und was ist kurz einwirken für dich? 2min, 5min?


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also füll ich jetz meine Radis einfach mal mit Leitungswasser auf geb ein bisschen Spülmittel dazu , schüttels gut durch und lass es über nacht einwirken und morgen leer ich ihn und spül kräftig mit Leitungswasser durch. Kann ich das so machen bzw. wäre das so in  Ordnung?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@empty: 
Also ich verdünne das Zeug meistens so 2:1 bis 4:1 mit Wasser . Das sollte also schon eher hochkonzentriert sein, damit es vernünftig wirkt. Die Verdünnung hilft auch dabei Kosten zu sparen, denn so eine Flasche Reinigungsmittel ist teuer und schnell weg wenn man sie unverdünnt anwenden würde. 

Wenn´s besonders schnell gehen soll, hab ich es zwar auch schon unverdünnt angewandt, aber erstens geht das wie gesagt ins Geld, und zweitens muss man bereits ein bisschen ein Gefühl dafür haben wie aggressiv das Zeug wirkt - insbesondere mit dem C-B mit der orangen Kappe ist nicht zu spaßen!

Das organgen C-B würde ich bei so einer Verdünnung wie oben angegeben nicht länger als ca. 5 Minuten einwirken lassen (unverdünnt weniger als ne Minute und sofort mit Leitungswasser ausspülen). Das Grüne kann man im Prinzip sehr lange drin lassen (ne Stunde oder so), aber wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will lässt man es auch nur 5 bis 10 Minuten wirken und wiederholt den Spülgang bei Bedarf lieber noch einmal. Man sieht´s meistens auch an der Färbung der Brühe nach dem Einwirken, ob eher noch ein zweiter Spülgang nötig ist, oder ob der Radiator bereits relativ sauber ist .
Auf jeden Fall ist es sinnvoll mit dem Fettlöser (grün) anzufangen und erst danach das mit der orangen Kappe zu verwenden.



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Also füll ich jetz meine Radis einfach mal  mit Leitungswasser auf geb ein bisschen Spülmittel dazu , schüttels gut  durch und lass es über nacht einwirken und morgen leer ich ihn und spül  kräftig mit Leitungswasser durch. Kann ich das so machen bzw. wäre das  so in  Ordnung?



Ideal ist´s bei weitem nicht, aber immerhin besser als nur Leitungswasser. Sollte allerdings hartnäckiger Dreck drin sein wird das nicht viel helfen. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und einen relativ sauberen Radiator erwischt.


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich auch normales Spülmittel nehmen? Hab hier kein CB... und macht es eigentlich was wenn der Radi aussen nass wird?

Edit: Was ich auch immer lese ist, den Radi über nacht mit Essigessenz stehen zu lassen...


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Kann ich auch normales Spülmittel nehmen? Hab hier kein CB... und macht es eigentlich was wenn der Radi aussen nass wird?



Wirkt halt wie gesagt nicht besonders gut - auch wenn´s lange einwirkt. Kannst es ja probieren - vllt. ist dein Radiator ja kein solche Dreckspatz wie die meisten - das ist immer ein wenig Glückssache.
Was soll es ihm ausmachen wenn er von außen nass wird . Das ist völlig egal - nur solltest du ihn nicht triefnass in den PC einbauen 

Edit: Das mit der Essigessenz kann man machen - stinkt aber die ganze Bude voll und löst auch keine fettigen Rückstände an.


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein paar Tröpfchen im Wasser im PC kommen sicher gut .

Dann füll ich den jetz mal und schau was da morgen so alles rauskommt


----------



## rebiirth (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs, habe gestern meine 470gtx bekommen + wkü kühler von Waterool nur leider haben sie dafür keine Backplate und der von EK mag ich nicht so, meint ihr man könnte bei so nem kraftwerg auch plexi benutzen ? wenn ja welche sorte ? XT GS ?

Grüße


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde relativ dickes Plexiglas GS dafür nehmen .


----------



## rebiirth (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3mm ?


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab jetzt mal in der Spülkammer gewühlt und ne gigantische Auswahl vorgefunden^^. Hab jetzt so nen schönen Klarspüler für die Spülmaschine in Kombination mit Zitronensäure und heißem Wasser genommen und lass es jetz mal ein wenig wirken.... Anschließend gut durchspülen und mit dem Kompressor ausblasen. Wenn er dann nicht sauber ist, wird er nie sauber 

PS: Muss ich das eigentlich auch beim cuplex XT & Watercool Heatkiller(GPU) & AGB machen? Und wie siehts bei der Laing aus kann ich die einfach in die SilentBox stecken und einbauen?


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab etwas nachgeforscht .... EDTA scheint sehr gut für die Reinigung von Kupfer zu sein. Greift nur die Oxidschicht an nicht das Metall 

λ  Kupfer reinigen mit EDTA


----------



## computertod (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gegen diese Temps nach ner Stunde Company of Heroes lässt sich wohl nix sagen, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war alles auf max eingestellt, Auflösung auf 1440x900. nur AA war keins drinn. und im Multiplayer wars.
habe jetzt nämlich meinen Autoradi mit eingebunden.


----------



## Micha94 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich eine laing auf 3pin umbauen kann. gibts dafür vllt. ein how2?
MfG


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz normal löten 

Außerdem gibt es sicher auch einen Adapter...


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ganz normal löten


Oder crimpen 

@Micha94: Wo möchtest du die Laing denn anschließen?


----------



## Micha94 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an ein aquaero


----------



## chillinmitch (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ist der link zum laing 3pin kabel.


----------



## rebiirth (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bedenke du musst an der Aquaero einen Powerboster haben sonst klappts net... aufjdenfall glaube habe ich mal gehört ohne powerboster schrottes die laing oder die Aquaero..


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Micha94 Bedenke auch dass das verändern des Stromanschlusses zum Verlkust der Garantie/Gewährleistung führt. Ausser du nutzt einen Adapter.


----------



## Devil Dante (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss man CPU-Kühler & GPU-Kühler auch vor Benutztung irgend wie reinigen?


----------



## hardwarekäufer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der Kupferreinigung mit EDTA würde mich aber interessieren wie sich das Ammoniak auswirkt.
Wenn die Lösung ne blaue Färbung bekommt dann ist das auf jeden Fall ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Ammoniak das Kupfer zersetzt - was es eigentlich immer tut.
Dass es anschließend glänzt ist klar - Ammoniak greift nur an, aber oxidiert das Kupfer nicht. Heisst es glänzt, aber ist "weniger" geworden.

Wenn ich meine Erfahrungen aus der Elektrokorrosion mit einfließen lasse, dann müsste die Oberfläche in dem Fall auch noch glatter geworden sein nachdem sie angegriffen wurde. Ob sich das bei einem kühler positiv auswirkt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## empty (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs selber nie ausprobiert, aber ich frage mich ob die Oxidation von Elementarem Kupfer stattfindet ohne Reduktionspartner. So würde nur die Cu(II)-Ionen einen Komplex mit dem Ammoniak eingehen....

Für die Reduktion von Wasser reicht das Reduktionspotenzial von Cu mit NH3 nicht aus (-0.04V)

Edith: Also wenn ich nochmal überlege dürfte die Reduktion auch Thermodynamisch gehindert sein da es ein Entropieverlust darstellt 4 Teile werden zu einem?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Muss man CPU-Kühler & GPU-Kühler auch vor Benutztung irgend wie reinigen?


Aufschrauben und reinschauen, ob sich Fremdkörper im Kühler befinden (diese natürlich auch entfernen ). Kurz mit dest. Wasser spülen und gut.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das wollte ich auch noch fragen bloss bekommt man denn I5-Kühler nicht auf.
Also am besten mal schauen ob z.B. Spähnen vom fräsen über sind usw. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@King: Passt, Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ja das wollte ich auch noch fragen bloss bekommt man denn I5-Kühler nicht auf.
> Also am besten mal schauen ob z.B. Spähnen vom fräsen über sind usw. , Mfg Snapstar


Witzbold.  Der Innokühler ist laut Inno unverstopfbar. Der Kühler muss (laut Inno)/kann auch nicht gewartet werden.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich habe mir mal einen test angeschaut die mussten denn Kühler mit Gewalt öffnen so wie ich das beim Test mitbekommen habe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## JonnyB1989 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ja das wollte ich auch noch fragen bloss bekommt man denn I5-Kühler nicht auf.



Mit GEWALT geht der schon auf, aber danach hast ein Problem mit den Wieder Zusammen kriegen.
Siehe: DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Das Mysteriöse Innenleben eines Innovatek CPU-Kühlers (Seite 1)

[Ironie] 
Jaja das Tolle Innovatek Zeug ist ja alles so gut, das kein Dreck drin is und auch gar nichts verstopfen kann.[/Ironie]


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno Kühler kauft man eh nicht.
Problem gelöst.


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Frage am Rande - momentan werkelt bei mir eine Eheim HPPS i (die blaue) im Rechner und drückt momentan das Wasser durch einen EK Coolstream XT 240 / einen Alphacool NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 / einen Heatkiller HK 3.0 / einen Aquacomputer aquagrafX / und 2 Mainboardkühler.
Demnächst ist geplant die beiden Radiatoren gegen einen 360er und einen 420er von Phobya zu tauschen. Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ein Upgrade (nur bezogen auf den Durchfluss) zu einer Aquastream XT lohnen würde.

(In meinem AGB ist quasi nichts los und das macht mich ein wenig stutzig)

MfG


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JonnyB1989 ja genau der Tests bzw das mysteriöse innenleben des Kühlers , Mfg Snapstar

@Olstyle ja ich habe aber im endeffekt nichts gezahlt und ausprobieren schadet ja nicht, vieleicht kühlt er ja meinen I5 gut da er ein sehr grosser Hitzkopf ist und wenn ich jetzt vieleicht an einen Heatkiller 3.0 rankomme kann ich ja mal schauen wie sich der Kühler dann schlägt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@UnnerveD wird sich nicht lohnen.



> vieleicht kühlt er ja meinen I5 gut da er ein sehr grosser Hitzkopf ist


SO doll heizen die i5 aber auch nicht.


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

K, das dachte ich mir  - Danke


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @UnnerveD wird sich nicht lohnen.
> 
> 
> SO doll heizen die i5 aber auch nicht.



Denn ich habe der heizt schon ordentlich dafür bekomme ich ihn mit unter 1V Spannung auf 3,6Ghz stabil, er hat eine sehr niedrige VID aber er wird schon mit der Spannung bei Prime um 60 und LinX so 70°C mit dem IFX-14 und 2 SlipStreams 1600er die über 140m3/h an Luft befördern also sie kühlen ordentlich mit dem IFX-14, wesentlich besser als der Corsair H50, ca. 10°C besser.
Es ist ja auch der I5 750 Quad Core die heitzen mehr als Duals der E7400 bleibt bei sehr hoher Spannung unter 50°C bei LinX , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, habe gestern meine 470gtx bekommen + wkü kühler von Waterool nur leider haben sie dafür keine Backplate und der von EK mag ich nicht so, meint ihr man könnte bei so nem kraftwerg auch plexi benutzen ? wenn ja welche sorte ? XT GS ?



Eindeutig GS. Mit XT habe ich sowohl hinsichtlich dem Schmelzpunkt als auch der Spröde schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, schon allein aufgrund der Bearbeitbarkeit würde ich zu GS greifen. (oder besser gleich POM, etc.. Selbst Polycarbonat ist nach meiner Erfahrung besser zu berarbeiten, als Acryl XT)



Olstyle schrieb:


> Inno Kühler kauft man eh nicht.
> Problem gelöst.



Und wenn man es fälschlicherweise doch gemacht haben sollte und man sie noch nicht benutzt hat, verkauft man sie direkt weiter.



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ein Upgrade (nur bezogen auf den Durchfluss) zu einer Aquastream XT lohnen würde.



Bezogen auf den Durchfluss nur wenig, bezogen auf die Kühlleistung gar nicht.


----------



## ich656 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich das Mittel Fricofin S zum Einfärben meines Kühlwassers verwenden?

Hier ein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbzusätze sind etwas für Leute die extrem Experimentierfreudig sind und solche die gerne ihre Komponenten auseinandernehmen und mit der Zahnbürste reinigen.


----------



## ich656 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die setzten ziemlich schnell Ablagerungen ab?
Auch das Fricofin S?


----------



## empty (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Farbzusätze sind nicht sehr stabil (generell gesprochen, kann ich auch nicht überprüfen da ich nicht alle getestet habe) durch UV-Strahlen oder UV-nahe strahlen sowie die Temperatur können Sie Zerfallen oder Substituiert werden. Wasserunlöslich werden und voilà du hast den Schmarren!


----------



## ich656 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das gleiche ist dann bei G48?
Also macht nur UV licht was aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein vernünftiger farbige Korrosionsschutz und das schlimmste bleibt einem erspart. Auch nach längerer Zeit.


----------



## ich656 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was währe den was gutes?


----------



## Phenom2 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag,

ist es normal, dass meine Phobya 400 Pumpe sehr stark brummt?
Ich habe sie auf einer Art Shoggy-Sandwitch in grau von Aquatuning montiert, welches wiederum auf meinem Netzteil im A05NB geklebt ist.
Die Vibrationen sind so stark, dass mein Schreibtisch sogar vibriert, das Netzteil hingegen nicht so 
stark. Wodurch werden die Vibrationen übertragen? Auch hört man ein leichtes Dröhnen, was auf die Vibrationen zurückzuführen ist.

Edit: Eine Wakü bewirkt Wunder 
CPU Idle 28-30°C, Last 38-40°C bei 31min Prime (im Bild nur 25min) @ Stock. Raumtemperatur ca. 22-25°C.
Beweis im Anhang


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hätt gesagt da is ne unwucht drin


----------



## Phenom2 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, soll ich die Pumpe aufschrauben und gucken, ob man was am Flügelrad (ich habe den Namen vergessen ) erkennen kann, was abgebrochen ist o.ä.? Verliere ich dadurch die Garantie?

Ich glaube ich schicke sie in die RMA, wie Herr Schulze mir das empfohlen hat.
Was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis ich eine neue habe?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vibriert die Pumpe auch bei weniger als 12V? Wenn ja -> RMA.


----------



## Phenom2 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ja ich habe sie momentan auf 7V laufen. Sie vibriert zwar etwas weniger, doch sie vibriert noch. 



> Was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis ich eine neue habe?



Lg,
phenom2


----------



## iLucas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt mal eine schnelle Frage,
welche Fertigmischung bietet das satteste blau?
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - BlueMotion UV-aktiv 1000ml (Wobei ich aufs UV verzichten kann)
PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue
Thermochill EC-6 UV Blue 1000ml

Rein vom Bild gefällt mir das erste Double Protect am besten.
Habt ihr erfahrungen gemacht?
Freue mich auf Antworten .

Gruß iLucas


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ist es normal, dass meine Phobya 400 Pumpe sehr stark brummt?
> Ich habe sie auf einer Art Shoggy-Sandwitch in grau von Aquatuning montiert, welches wiederum auf meinem Netzteil im A05NB geklebt ist.
> ...



Wenn Vibrationen nicht über die (entkoppelte) Basis übertragen werden, sind meist (dicke) Schläuche der Hauptschuldige.
Zur Pumpe selbst kann ich mangels Kenntniss aber nichts sagen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@iLucas "Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau" + blaue Lebensmittelfarbe.


----------



## Phenom2 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

wie könnte ich denn z.B. zum testen mal die Vibration der Schläuche stoppen, ohne Wasser abzulassen?
Wenn man den Schlauch zum CPU-Kühler festhält, hört schon einmal das Dröhnen auf 

Ein weiteres störendes Geräusch ist eine art "klackern" in der Pumpe. Ich vermute mal, dass da irgendwas zu viel Spiel hat. Bei dieser Pumpe sind allerdings, nicht so wie bei Eheim, der Magnetläufer und das Flügelrad fest miteinander verbunden. Woran kann das liegen?


Eine offene Frage habe ich noch:



> Was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis ich eine neue habe?




Edit: Neue Erkenntnisse eingefügt.



Lg,
phenom2


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich tu mir das nie mehr an selbst lebens mittelfarbe färbt ab absolut unmöglich das ganze, niemals mehr farbe im wasser


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ole88 Was haste denn gemacht bzw was ist passiert?




> Was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis ich eine neue habe?


Es dauert solange wie es dauert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> wie könnte ich denn z.B. zum testen mal die Vibration der Schläuche stoppen, ohne Wasser abzulassen?
> Wenn man den Schlauch zum CPU-Kühler festhält, hört schon einmal das Dröhnen auf



Das war genau das Verfahren 
"Mensch" ist sehr gut zur Vibrationsdämpfung geeignet, wenn man durch Festhalten der Schläuche in der Nähe des Kühlers eine deutliche Verbesserung erzielt, sind sie zumindest ein Teil des Problems.



> Ein weiteres störendes Geräusch ist eine art "klackern" in der Pumpe. Ich vermute mal, dass da irgendwas zu viel Spiel hat. Bei dieser Pumpe sind allerdings, nicht so wie bei Eheim, der Magnetläufer und das Flügelrad fest miteinander verbunden. Woran kann das liegen?



Abgesehen von kleinen Resten Luft in der Pumpe würde mir nur mangelnde Lagerqualität bzw. -schaden einfallen.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> Hmm, soll ich die Pumpe aufschrauben und gucken, ob man was am Flügelrad (ich habe den Namen vergessen ) erkennen kann, was abgebrochen ist o.ä.? Verliere ich dadurch die Garantie?
> 
> Ich glaube ich schicke sie in die RMA, wie Herr Schulze mir das empfohlen hat.
> Was meint ihr, wie lange es dauert, bis ich eine neue habe?



Hast du denn Entkoppler genommen wo dabei wahr oder hast du dir noch ein Shoggy Sandwiche gekauft denn das was dabei ist könnte schon mal eine ursache sein da es sehr besch... sein soll, ich habe mir noch extra das Shoggy geholt von Aquacomputer.
Ich habe sie leider noch nicht in Betrieb um zu sagen wie sie bei mir vibriert aber wenn sie läuft sage ich dir mal bescheid aber auf jeden fall ein ordentliches Shoggy kaufen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,


ich habe die Pumpe so montiert, wie es auch auf den Bildern in meinem Tagebuch zu sehen ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das "Swiftech"-Logo klebt da nur so...


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iLucas schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine schnelle Frage,
> welche Fertigmischung bietet das satteste blau?
> Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau
> Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - BlueMotion UV-aktiv 1000ml (Wobei ich aufs UV verzichten kann)
> ...



Also wenn du Blaue Flüssigkeit willst nimm G48 alleine wegen den Kosten schon



ich656 schrieb:


> das gleiche ist dann bei G48?
> Also macht nur UV licht was aus?



Anscheinend bei G48 nicht. Villeicht sind es auch die Korrosionsinhibitoren die G48 etwas einfärben aber ich weiss es nicht und da die Hersteller auch nie aufklären werden was drinn ist muss man auf Userberichte zurückgreifen



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @iLucas "Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau" + blaue Lebensmittelfarbe.



Jaa nicht! irgendwie hab ich schon x-mal gesagt einfärben ist nur für Leute die gerne Experimentierfreudig sind und auch lust haben ihr scheiss zu Putzen. Lebensmittelfarbe sind organische Moleküle setzt die genug UV und Hitze aus und dir zerfällt der Scheiss zu Wasser unlöslichem Zeug (->Ausfall) 
Aber viel Spass


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt so viele Leute, die Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe nutzen, das sollte recht sicher sein.
Außerdem ist z.B. das Feser One Orange gräßlich, so viel Geld und dann solch eine *******.....
Deswegen hab ich mir gestern auch rote und gelbe Lebensmittelfarbe gekauft, da kann ich mir mein Wunschorange selbst mixen^^

Und nen Filter hab ich auch im System, also sollte das auch keine sooo großen Probleme für die Kühler, den Radi oder die Pumpe geben.


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist auch eine Variante. Mir persöhnlich gefällt die Farbige-Schlauch Variante am besten!


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir nicht^^
Die Schläuche müssen schwarz sein, Primochill Schwarz

Das Wasser ist ja eh nur im AGB zu sehen, aber gerade der ist ein optisches Highlight. Der Frozen-Q^^

Ganz nebenbei. Wie bekomme ich denn das Wasser geschützt, wenn ich nur destilliertes Wasser und Lebensmittelfarbe nehme?
Irgendwas gegen Korrosion und Algen etc. muss doch rein. Aber das G48 hat ja nen Blaustich, fällt also aus^^
Hatte G30 nicht nen Rotton? Das würde ich ja mit destilliertem Wasser und der Farbe ganz gut hinbekommen, oder?


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also G48 fällt nicht aus, soweit ich informiert bin trotz blauer Farbe 

Was du brauchst ist ein Korrosionsinhibitor und ein Mittel das eine gewisse Bioziät hat. Etabliert im WaKü bereich ist 1,2-Ethandiol/Glykol/1,2-dihydroxyethan (alles das gleiche nur verschiedene Namen  )

Warum baust du keine LED im AGB ein, Leuchtet auch super Geil in der richtigen Farbe. Ich würde in ein Dest+Lebensmittelfarbe (wenns umbedingt sein muss und mans will) + Innovatek IP machen. Damit bist du sicher, aber der Ausfall kommt sehr ziemlich sicher


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit "fällt aus" meinte ich, dass ich es nicht nutzen werde^^

Also G30: 
# bietet für Motoren Frostschutz im Winter, Überhitzungsschutz im Sommer und ganzjährigen Korrosionsschutz
# bietet aktive Pflege für das Kühlersystem mit seinen wichtigen Bauteilen wie Kühlkanälen im Zylinderkopf und Motorblock, Kühler, Wasserpumpe und Wärmetauscher
# sorgt mit hochwirksamen Substanzen für lange Lebensdauer des Kühlersystems
# Silikatfreies Premium-Kühelrschutzmittel
# Kinder-Sicherheitsverschluss
# DEKRA-geprüft 

Hinweis: Farbe rot 

Hört sich doch gut an, oder? Mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnt, mit der Farbe aufgepeppt, fertig^^
Der AGB wird übrigens auch orange beleuchtet, ich will aber einfach alles^^


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nope     *
      Glysantin® G 05 Hybrid-Kühlerschutzmittel, nitrithaltig
    *
      Glysantin® G 30 OAT-Kühlerschutzmittel
    *
      Glysantin® G 33 OAT-Kühlerschutzmittel mit hoher Alkalireserve
    *
      Glysantin® G 34 OAT-Kühlerschutzmittel
    *
      Glysantin® G 48 Hybrid-Kühlerschutzmittel, nitritfrei
    *
      Glysantin® G 70 OAT-Kühlerschutzmittel, enthält Phosphat

und glysantin g30 ist ein Alu-Schutz


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wo ist effektiv der Unterschied zwischen G30 und G48?


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrosionsinhibitoren und additive höchst wahrscheinlich aber am besten fragst du den Hersteller. Ich würde mich ans G48 halten erprobt. Aber du kannst auch gerne G30 ausprobieren feel free. Du wirst aufgrund deiner Lebensmittelfarbe (G30 ist dann übrigens rot-violett) einfach keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse erhalten


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lebensmittelfarbe hat sich bewährt, da muss man nicht gleich eine Panikattake schieben.  Wenn der jenige Farbe will soll er es auch machen. Nur die neuen Mischungen von rot + gelb von Wusitta sind nicht zuempfehlen.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Druckertinte und G48 geht ebenfalls ganz gut - meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach zumindest. Allerdings kann man damit keinen orangen Farbton mischen, da G48 türkisblau ist. Vielleicht würde es mit G40 und gelber Druckertinte gehen - müsste man aber vorher mal ausführlich testen. 

Eventuell wäre es da tatsächlich mal besser auf ein Fertiggemisch wie AC Double-Protect in Orange zu setzen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> Also G48 fällt nicht aus, soweit ich informiert bin trotz blauer Farbe



Es gibt Fälle von Ausflockungen mit G48 (genauso wie es Fälle von Problemen mit Lebensmittelfarbe gibt) - sie sind zwar im Vergleich zur Nutzerzahl selten, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

(die Fragen zum Aquatuning-Sponsoring habe ich in den Aquatuning-Support-Thread verschoben. Schien irgendwie gut zum Thema zu passen)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (die Fragen zum Aquatuning-Sponsoring habe ich in den Aquatuning-Support-Thread verschoben. Schien irgendwie gut zum Thema zu passen)




Frage; wiederspricht das dort nicht den Forenregeln ?


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.o sorry will ja nicht was falsch machen bzw eine Regel verletzen .... was soll ich falsch gemacht haben?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> O.o sorry will ja nicht was falsch machen bzw eine Regel verletzen .... was soll ich falsch gemacht haben?



Du doch nicht ^^ 

Nach meiner Auffassung widerspricht die sache mit den Sponsering etc im Suport tread den Fornregeln. 

Der Suport Tread ist nur für suport anfragen an den jeweiligen Shop oder herrsteller gedacht. Sponsering dinge und ähnliches sollten dort nicht zur Sprache kommen. In falle von fragen darüber nur per mail oder PN.


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das finde ich eben schade, ich denke das dürfte noch mehr Leute intressieren und durch ein Thread erreiche ich mit meinem Anliegen mehr Personen und eine PN usw das kann auch einfach ignoriert werden und sitze immer noch auf meinem Problem ... lieber hab ich bei sowas etwas Publikum


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir haben keine expliziten Forenregeln für Supporthreads - die einzige Regel, gegen die es verstoßen kann, wäre "offtopic". Das war es hier auf jeden Fall ("Wakü-Quatschthread", nicht "Aquatuning-Quatschthread). Wenn die Herren von Aquatuning der Meinung sind, dass es das da auch ist, können sie sich ja melden und es wandert weiter in die Ruka - imho war es aber eine Frage zu Dienstleistungen der Firma Aquatuning und die passt doch ganz gut in deren Supportbereich.

Und jetzt bitte zurück zum über-Wakü-quatschen.


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nur die neuen Mischungen von rot + gelb von Wusitta sind nicht zuempfehlen.



Das erkläre mal bitte etwas genauer, denn exakt das habe ich vor


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

siehe die letzten Seiten [Sammelthread] Der Schläuche, Anschlüsse & Wasserzusätze - Thread (5) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## ole88 (1. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @ole88 Was haste denn gemacht bzw was ist passiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ka nur destl. wasser dann noch ino konzentrat und rote lebensmittelfarbe aus der apotheke, nach etwa nem halben jahr pumpe abfärbungen am kreisel im agb am weisen rädchen (ek agb) und ja allgemein ablagerungen in rot die nimmer abgingen, also ich bleib bei wasser und ino konzentrat, nie mehr farbe hab jetzt schwarze schläuche und gut ist


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo Leute wollte jetzt noch mal frgaen es ist schon das richtige G48 wo ich mit Destiwasser benuzte.
Wie gesagt das Wasser bleibt natur also keine farbstoffe usw. also nur Destiwasser und eben das G48 wo ich hoffe das es das richtige ist.
Ich habe vorhin gelesen weiter unten das, dass G48 das Wasser leicht Blau färbt oder ist das nur wenn man etwas mehr rein tut.
Was noch wichtig währe wie soll ich das verhältniss mischen.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort von euch freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wird eher trükisblau - auch bei geringen Konzentrationen sieht man einen leichte Farbschimmer. 

G48 zu Wasser sollte bei einem normalen Kreislauf ohne Alukomponenten so 1:20 bis 1:15 gemischt werden. Das reicht!
Viel mehr sollte es nicht sein, denn das hat dann nur negative Auswirkungen auf die Kühlwirkung . 
Lediglich wenn Alu im Kreislauf ist (z.B. falls du doch deinen Inno-Kühler einsetzen willst), sollte/muss man es höher konzentrieren (1:5). Dann wird´s aber auch richtig graublau.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. wie würde das am Ende aussehen wenn ich jetzt die Schläuche von TFC hole in Orange, denn die Farbe vom Schlauch und die des Wassers würden ja eine andere ergeben, danke schon mal für die Antwort oder eben doch schwarze Schläuche von Promchill , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klutten (1. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das helle Blau und Orange dürfte irgendwo einen Grünstich ergeben. Wahrscheinlich überwiegt aber das Orange der Schläuche.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo im Bilderthread gibt es bestimmt ein Foto von sowas.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja danke ich werde mal schauen und hoffe ich finde was aber schwarze Schläuche währen auch kein Problem da eben Schwarz und Orange zum Einsatz kommt von daher muss ich mal schauen.
Nicht das eine Farbe zu viel wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, könnte mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich die Wakü in Betrieb nehmen kann wenn man keine ATX-Brücke hat oder ein 230V Netzteil? Kann ich einfach das System einschalten und ständig Wasser nachgießen ?


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach das mittlerweile so. 
Man kann aber auch den Startpin vom NT von Hand Brücken.


----------



## Devil Dante (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Sorge ist nur, dass in den Momenten am Anfang wo noch kein Wasser drin ist die Cpu und Graka zu heiss werden...??


----------



## b0s (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sofern du dir sich bist das alle Anschlüsse dicht sind, kannst du das machen. Andernsfalls würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Du kannst z.B. ne ausgebogene Büroklammer nehmen oder sonstetwas um den Kontakt zu überbrücken. Musst dir nur vorher anschauen welche Kontakte es sind.

Da CPU und GPU Kühler ein bisschen Masse an Metall darstellen und damit eine gewisse Wärmekapazität haben, ist es für Zeitfenster im Bereich von ca. 1 Minute (solange dauert es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal den Kreislauf zu befüllen) relativ unbedenklich. Wenn sie zu heiß werden, schalten die Schutztfunktionen das System ab, also kaputt geht da so schnell nichts.


----------



## Devil Dante (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke, dann werd ich das einfach so machen und hoffe das es klappt


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

So schnell geht das mit der Überhitzung nicht.
Vor allem, wenn Du - was ich mal annehme - den Rechner nur im Idle-Betrieb laufen lässt.

Vor allem der CPU-Kühler hat meist einen so großen Kühlkörper, dass es einige Minuten dauert, bis der so weit erwärmt ist, dass die CPU überhitzt - und davor kann man sich ja durch entsprechende Bios-Einstellung schützen.
Bei der Graka sind vor allem die Spannungswandler gefährdet - aber auch die sind nicht so stark belastet, so lange Du nur auf dem Desktop bist.
Richtig Arbeiten muss die Graka - und deren Spannungswandler - ja erst im 3D-Betrieb.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sollte das ohne Probleme gehen - ich mache das auch immer so.

Ein einziges Mal hatte ich Probleme: da hatte sich im Graka-Kühler eine Luftblase gehalten, so dass die Karte erst Bildfehler brachte und sich dann abschaltete - sie hat es aber überlebt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G30 1 Teil zu Feser One 1Teil zu destilliertem Wasser 10 Teile sollte auf Dauer problemlos funktionieren, oder?


----------



## empty (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich schätze schon, aber für was brauchst du den Feser One, ist im Prinzip das selbe wie G30 nur andere Additive ... beide haben Korrosionsinhibitoren und sind auf Glykolbasis. (Biozität)

Bei G48, mischt man ca 1:25


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, G48 ist aber wie gesagt blau.
Und mit dem G30 lässt sich orange leichter erreichen als mit dem G48.


----------



## empty (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum nicht das aquacomputer orange?


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darüber hatte ich auch schlechtes gelesen, das ist wohl zu rot.
Deswegen wollte ich das Feser ausprobieren, darüber hatte ich nur gutes gelesen.


----------



## empty (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okey Erfahrungberichte bitte. Hast du die Möglichkeit etwas Kupfer und Alu in ein Becherglas oder so zu legen? pH Messen usw? intressiert mich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Da CPU und GPU Kühler ein bisschen Masse an Metall darstellen und damit eine gewisse Wärmekapazität haben, ist es für Zeitfenster im Bereich von ca. 1 Minute (solange dauert es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal den Kreislauf zu befüllen) relativ unbedenklich. Wenn sie zu heiß werden, schalten die Schutztfunktionen das System ab, also kaputt geht da so schnell nichts.



Bei Grafikkarten würde ich da nicht einfach so nen Freibrief geben.
Es sollte zwar nichts passieren, aber deren Überhitzungsschutz wird vergleichsweise selten auf die Probe gestellt (erfasst definitiv nicht das ganze System) und viele Karte laufen unmittelbar nach dem Start mit voller Spannung&Takt.
Generell halte ich es auch für suboptimal, wenn man mit Wasser und Elektronik unter Zeitdruck agiert.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> okey Erfahrungberichte bitte. Hast du die Möglichkeit etwas Kupfer und Alu in ein Becherglas oder so zu legen? pH Messen usw? intressiert mich



Mit viel kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich habe eben einen Full-Copper GPU-Kühler in die Mischung gelegt und guck sie mir morgen mal an.


----------



## empty (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe wenn du riskofreudig bist legst du noch etwas alufolie in die Lösung


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

och ich hab schon öfters das ganze ausgereizt bin halt experementier freudig und ja es geht eigentlich


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, Alufolie ist ne gute Idee^^

Hab grad gegrübelt und mir kam nichts aus Alu in den Sinn, was ich da noch reinpacken könnte^^


----------



## b0s (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Grafikkarten würde ich da nicht einfach so nen Freibrief geben.
> Es sollte zwar nichts passieren, aber deren Überhitzungsschutz wird vergleichsweise selten auf die Probe gestellt (erfasst definitiv nicht das ganze System) und viele Karte laufen unmittelbar nach dem Start mit voller Spannung&Takt.
> Generell halte ich es auch für suboptimal, wenn man mit Wasser und Elektronik unter Zeitdruck agiert.



Ja da hast du recht.
Sofern man sich seiner Sache sicher ist (WaKü befüllen), sehe ich den Zeitdruck aber relativ - man kann das Wassser auch ganz in Ruhe nachfüllen und es geht trotzdem recht schnell.


----------



## Devil Dante (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal wieder ne kurze Frage, und zwar ist die Laing DDC-1T eigentlich stark genug für zwei Radis (420er + 280er)?


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Antwort -> JA

Du kannst auch 2 oder 3 420er Radiatoren mit der Laing befeuern, je nachdem wie restriktiv dein Kreislauf ist auch noch mehr.


----------



## Devil Dante (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, dann hätt ich jetz noch ne Frage bezüglich der Lüfterausrichtung: Im Gehäusedeckel wird der 420er sitzen und stehend in der Front der 280er. Wie soll ich die Lüfter am besten ausrichten um das beste Ergebnis zu erzielen?


----------



## xEbo (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Super, dann hätt ich jetz noch ne Frage bezüglich der Lüfterausrichtung: Im Gehäusedeckel wird der 420er sitzen und stehend in der Front der 280er. Wie soll ich die Lüfter am besten ausrichten um das beste Ergebnis zu erzielen?




Im Deckl nach oben und 280er nach draußen. Jeweils "ziehend" montieren sodass der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radi und zuletzt durch die Lüfter strömt.


----------



## Devil Dante (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, aber ich frage mich wieso ich die ziehend montieren soll? Beim rauspusten wäre er doch viel stärker oder nicht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Luft vorne durch den 280er rein & durch 420er nach oben raus. wenn du einen/mehrere Hecklüfter hast den/die dan rein blasen lassen.


----------



## empty (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Stimmt, Alufolie ist ne gute Idee^^
> 
> Hab grad gegrübelt und mir kam nichts aus Alu in den Sinn, was ich da noch reinpacken könnte^^



Hat sich was getan? Wenn nicht kannst du ja mal auch noch probieren und etwas erhitzen


----------



## steinschock (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den 280 rein oder den 420er, aber nicht beide raus.
Effektiv ist kalte Luft.
Meist ist ziehend etwas besser als blasend aber nur geringfügig.


----------



## Devil Dante (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetz heute noch mit Aquatuning telefoniert und die haben gesagt die Lüfter bei dem 420 und dem280 aus dem Gehäuse raus blasen lassen, ziehend oder blasend sei nicht so wichtig. Außerdem einen 120mm Gehäuse Lüfter hinten ins Gehäuse blasen lassen???
Jetz weis ich gar nicht wie ichs machen soll , nach X verschiedenen Meinungen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo und in welche Richtung arbeiten denn noch etwaige weitere Lüfter? (z.B. Netzteil,...)
Prinzipiell ist es schon ungünstig, wenn ein Radi rein und der andere raus arbeitet. Aber wenn man anders nicht genug Luft ranschaffen kann oder andere Rezirkulationen riskiert, ist es mehr als nur einen Versuch wert.


----------



## nyso (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> Hat sich was getan? Wenn nicht kannst du ja mal auch noch probieren und etwas erhitzen



Nö, bisher alles super am Kupfer und dem Plexideckel^^

Alu werd ich jetzt erst reinlegen, wollte mir das erstmal mit dem Kupfer angucken^^


----------



## VJoe2max (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn nur ein Metall drin ist, wird herzlich wenig passieren. Da kann sich ja kein Potential aufbauen .


----------



## nyso (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, Kupfer, das Plexi und die Schrauben. Mal gucken wie es morgen aussieht^^


----------



## VJoe2max (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind aber Edelstahl-Schrauben oder? Da wird auch nix passieren - die passivieren so stark, dass da nichts läuft. Es muss schon was sein was wesentlich unedler gegenüber Kupfer ist. Alu ist da schon das Richtige, weil man in annehmbarer Zeit sehen würde ob sich was tut. 
Wenn das Zeug aber nicht einfach nur gefärbtes Wasser ist, wird´s auch mit Alu deutlich länger als einen Tag dauern. Solche Test muss man schon über ein paar Monate anlegen - sonst bringt das nichts . 
Wenn da morgen noch nicht korrodiert ist, selbst wenn du jetzt Alufolie dazu schmeißt, kann man noch lange nicht sagen ob das Zeug was taugt. So schnell geht das nicht.

Meine G48-Proben die mit einer neuen Sorte Druckertinte gefärbt wurden, stehen jetzt z.B. auch schon fast einen Monat und ich werde die Mischung mit den neuen Tinten erst verwenden und empfehlen, wenn sich auch in zwei oder drei Monaten nichts an den Alu-Stücken verändert hat . Kupfer ist natürlich auch drin - und inzwischen auch Schlauchstücke.


----------



## empty (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin ja mal gespannt was bei dir rauskommt VJoe2max

achja es gibt ja noch farbige Tinten vielleicht ist das auch eine WaKü möglichkeit??


----------



## VJoe2max (3. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis jetzt sieht´s sehr gut aus - keinerlei Veränderungen seit fast vier Wochen 
Aber es könnte vllt. immer noch was passieren - mal abwarten.

Blöder Weise hab ich an die Schläuche erst jetzt gedacht. Jetzt muss halt ein paar Wochen länger warten als normal.

Edit: Da sind doch farbige Tinten drin (beim grünen Glas gelbe Tinte und beim blauen Glas eben blaue)  . Um deren Verträglichkeit mit G48 und ihren möglichen Einfluss auf die Schutzwirkung geht´s mir ja grad .


----------



## Micha94 (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,

gibt es den mora 3 schon irgendwo zu kaufen? im luxx wird er nämlich schon verkauft, und ich will wissen, ob man den auch schon jetzt in irgend nem shop erwerben kann.
MfG


----------



## Scheolin (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning....

Da wird er aber erst am 20.8 geliefert


----------



## Micha94 (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das es den bei at gibt weiß ich auch 
ich will nur wissen ob man den jetzt schon in nem shop erwerben kann.


----------



## empty (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das schieben Sie raus und raus, hab meinem am 14.07 bestellt da sollte er noch am 26.07 kommen ... hab nachgefragt die kommen mit dem Produzieren nicht mehr nach und behandeln ihr eigener Shop bevorzugt


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den meisten Shops kannst du ihn vorbestellen. Die erste Charge ist schon verkauft. Dee zweite dauert was, u.a. da Watercool nen Maschinenschaden hatte.


----------



## Scheolin (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo kriegst du immer diese Infos her


----------



## empty (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sneaking around hein?


----------



## Micha94 (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ok schade...


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin überall und nirgendwo.


----------



## C43Z42 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir jemand sagen ob des Teil auf ein Asus M3N72-D passt?

Koolance MVR-40 Mosfet-Kühler


----------



## Devil Dante (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich auch mal wieder ne Frage und zwar wenn ich die Laing DDC-1T ans Aquaero anschließen möchte, erfolgt dann die Stromversorgung der Pumpe durch das Aquaero?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den Stromanschluss anschließt auf jeden Fall. 
Geht aber nur auf dem ersten Kanal und nur mit einem Aquaero das bereits mit Powerbooster ausgestattet ist! Ohne Powerbooseter raucht dir des Aquero sehr wahrscheinlich ab. 
Wenn du nur das blaue Tachosignalkabel mit dem Aquaero verbindest, müsstest du Drehzahl auswerten können, aber die pumpe müsste weiterhin anderweitig versorgt werden.


----------



## Speed-E (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja. Das funktioniert aber nur richtig wenn deine Aquaero mit einem Powerbooster ausgerüstet ist und dann auch nur an Kanal 1.

Ohne Powerbooster kann die Aquaero nicht genug Leistung zu verfügung stellen, denn eine Laing zieht bis zu 18W.

Edit: zu langsam.


----------



## Devil Dante (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das mit dem Powerbooster ist mir schon bekannt, hat mein Aquaero auch. Also kann ich dann das Tachosignalkabel und das 4-Pin-Molex Kabel mit dem Aquaero verbinden und die Pumpe zieht sich dann den Strom über das Aquaero?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber nur  an Kanal 1 die Laing. Die anderen haben nur 15 Watt und brennen durch wenn da ne Laing gestartet wird.


----------



## Devil Dante (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo danke, Kanal 1 ist der, der am mittigsten ist richtig?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 4-Pin Molexstecker der Laing passt natürlich so nicht ans Aquaero. Da musst natürlich vorher ein Adapterkabel dran stecken, welches Stromversorgung und Tachosignal in einem 3-Pin-Lüfterstecker zusammenführt. Unter Garantieverlust der Pumpe kannst den Stecker auch einfach ancrimpen bzw. -löten.



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Jo danke, Kanal 1 ist der, der am mittigsten ist richtig?


Richtig! - Steht btw auch im Handbuch - sollte man nachschlagen, wenn man´s nicht weiß. Dazu ist es schließlich da .


----------



## Devil Dante (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Adapterkabel hab ich natürlich hier . Handbuch hab eh schon X mal durchgeblätttert aber besser 3mal zu gefragt wie einmal zu wenig


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Richtig! - Steht btw auch im Handbuch - sollte  man nachschlagen, wenn man´s nicht weiß. Dazu ist es schließlich da .



Ist doch alles auf dem Powerbooster angeschrieben.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann sein - mein´s hat noch keinen .


----------



## Devil Dante (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo stimmt auch , aber wie siehts eigentlich bezüglich der Verpolung beim Anschluss des USB-Kabels am Mainboard aus?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> ...aber wie siehts eigentlich bezüglich der Verpolung beim Anschluss des USB-Kabels am Mainboard aus?



Wäre sehr schlecht! Es hat keinen Verpolungsschutz -> kann zu einem Defekt führen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Will mir ne Wasserkühlung für meinen X4 955 AMD AM3 holen und später noch meine GTX 470 mitkühlen. Ist die Wasserkühlung was? 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » innovatek Set LC PLUS Triple


----------



## Uter (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radiator ist auf schnelle Lüfter optimiert.
Der Schlauch knickt schnell.
Es fehlt ein Kühler?
Frag im Kaufberatungsbereich nach und du bekommst was besseres  

PS: Schon den Guide und die Bsp.konfiguration gelesen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Tripleh84 Finger weg von den Sets und erst Recht von Innovatek.  Stell dir mit Hilfe der FAQ/Guide & Beispielkonfigs selber was zusammen.


----------



## Micha94 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bringt es eigentlich was von 2 seiten lüfter zu montieren.


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Tripleh84 Finger weg von den Sets und erst Recht von Innovatek.  Stell dir mit Hilfe der FAQ/Guide & Beispielkonfigs selber was zusammen.



Ja klar 400€ für ne wasserkühlung. Ich brauch eine ohne CPU und GPU Block für ca 150€. Und die Pumpe sollte net rattern. Ich kenn mich null aus, und weiß nicht was ich für Overclocking da kaufen soll.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX - Acetal

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » CPU-Kühler - aqua computer » aqua computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin - AM2/AM3

die zwei sachen hab ich schon.


----------



## nyso (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür das du dich nicht auskennst, hast du gute Kühler gekauft^^

Jetzt noch ne Laing z.B. als Pumpe, 16/10er Schlauch, passende Anschlüsse, einen Radi und einen AGB, fertig.


----------



## Micha94 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bringt es was beim mora 3 die lüfter auf beiden seiten zu montieren?


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Dafür das du dich nicht auskennst, hast du gute Kühler gekauft^^
> 
> Jetzt noch ne Laing z.B. als Pumpe, 16/10er Schlauch, passende Anschlüsse, einen Radi und einen AGB, fertig.



Danke  

Würd das auch gehen? 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - black

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 10/8mm Anschlüsse » Feser Anschluss Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf 10/8mm - 4er Pack

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » Alle Schläuche » PUR-Schlauch 10/8mm - UV red, 1m

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 10/8mm Anschlüsse » Feser Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 10/8mm - 8er Pack

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » aqua computer Aquatube Ausgleichsbehälter - blue

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Alle Pumpen » EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 2,2 Pumpe


----------



## empty (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast die Frage schon einmal gestellt und auch schon einmal eine Antwort bekommen was denkst du wird sich beim MoRa anders verhalten.

Um auf die Frage es bringt was. Weniger Geld auf dem Konto z.B

Edit: @Truple84: Wenn du eine Kaufberatung willst mach in dem passenden Unterforum ein eigener Thread auf, wird viel übersichtlicher!


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Tripleh84 wer billig kauft, der kauft zweimal.


----------



## nyso (6. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi zu klein, da brauchst du was viel grßeres^^
Pumpe ist eher auch nicht so toll hab ich gehört, lieber eine aquastream, Laing etc.
Und das AGB ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Floris 92 (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey habt ihr das angebot schon gsehen? 

So günstig hab ich das modell noch nie gesehen.

EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal universal - A-C-Shop 


mfg Floris


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja auch die alte Version. Die Preissenkung soll die Bestände reduzieren.


----------



## Floris 92 (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso das wusste ich nicht Ich hab da nich so ahnung von  aber sah trotzdem recht günstig aus ^^.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnte der sich mit HK3.0LT messen (etwas höherer Wiederstand) - der kostet auf alle Fälle mehr.


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Radi zu klein, da brauchst du was viel grßeres^^
> Pumpe ist eher auch nicht so toll hab ich gehört, lieber eine aquastream, Laing etc.
> Und das AGB ist Geschmackssache


Und beschissener Schlauch. PUR ist der letzte Dreck zum Verlegen. Steif wie ne Morgenlatten..... Caseking würde ich eh nicht als Lieferanten wählen. Guter Shop, aber für Wakü hat www.aquatuning.de das VIEL umfangreichere Sortiment.


----------



## Speed-E (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind (Schläuche), ich überlege ob ich von Tygon auf PrimoChill Schlauch umstelle. 
Wie ist denn der so von den Eigenschaften her im Gegensatz zu Tygon? 
Nimmt sich das was ausser vom Preis her?


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Tygon ist eine Nuance besser und klarer. Ansonsten machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich halte den Primo für besser: der Tygon ist mir mehrfach von den Tüllen gerutscht (Vmtl. mit Folgen: mein MB spinnt inzwischen, vermute Wasser) - der Primo noch nicht.
Am Ende habe ich den kompletten Tygon raus geschmissen und durch Primo ersetzt.

Ich würde den Primo vorziehen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Speed-E (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze stinknormale 13mm High-Flow-Tüllen und 15.9/11.1 Tygon, damit habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Devil Dante (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel WLP ist eigentlich für maximale Kühlleistung optimal(bei GPU und CPU)?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wenig wie möglich, soviel wie nötig.


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade soviel, dass man den Chip darunter nicht mehr sieht. Also hauchdünn.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand den schwarzen Masterkleer Schlauch von Aquatuning? Der ist schön biegsam, aber der kühle Schwarz-Ton wegen UV gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn deine Frage? Den Schlauch hatte ich schon einmal.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage ist ob der bei Tageslicht diesen wirklich unangenehmen Blauviolett-Stich hat wie bei mir hier vor Ort auch? War bei anderen Marken nicht so stark.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich halte den Primo für besser: der Tygon ist mir mehrfach von den Tüllen gerutscht (Vmtl. mit Folgen: mein MB spinnt inzwischen, vermute Wasser) - der Primo noch nicht.



Der Tygon ist weicher und knickt minimal schneller als DD-TFC Schlauch.
Ich werde demnächst auch auf Primochill wechseln, mal sehen wie der ist.



stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob der bei Tageslicht diesen  wirklich unangenehmen Blauviolett-Stich hat wie bei mir hier vor Ort  auch? War bei anderen Marken nicht so stark.



Generell haben Black UV Schläuche einen gut sichtbaren Blaustich bei Tageslicht.


----------



## Madz (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob der bei Tageslicht diesen wirklich unangenehmen Blauviolett-Stich hat wie bei mir hier vor Ort auch? War bei anderen Marken nicht so stark.


Ja, das ist bei Masterkleer leider norma. Richtig gute Farben findest du bei Primochill oder TFC. Letzere kaufe ich aus persönlichen Gründe aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Devil Dante (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es eigentlich bezüglich der Kühlleistung sehr gravierend, wenn man einige 45° Winkel verwendet, da ich damit die Schläuche wesentlich besser verlegen kann? Oder soll ich besser mehr Schlauch nehmen?


----------



## Klutten (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. Selbst bei 90°-Bögen kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass die Kühlleistung schlechter wird. Sicher, enge Bögen setzen der Strömung Widerstand entgegen, aber man muss hier den Kreislauf als Ganzes betrachten. Bekanntlich ist Durchfluss nicht alles.


----------



## Devil Dante (7. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super danke, dann kann ich die ja beruhigt verwenden


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Bekanntlich ist Durchfluss nicht alles.


Dem stimme ich mal zu: ich arbeite derzeit mit ~51l im Maximum und 21Liter im Idle-Betrieb.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche pumpe ist besser?Die Thermaltake p400 oder die Innovatek hpps plus?
Die thermaltake p400 hat immerhin eine Förderhöhe von 2,10m und eine Förderleistung von 400l/h.Zudem ist sie etwas leiser.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermaltake? Die Frage hättest du eigentlich garnicht stellen müssen. Thermaltake rangiert bei Wakü dort, wo bei Autos ein Trabbi liegt.


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe passender hättest das nich sagen können


----------



## VJoe2max (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Welche pumpe ist besser?Die Thermaltake p400 oder die Innovatek hpps plus?



Glasklar die HPPS .



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Die thermaltake p400 hat immerhin eine Förderhöhe von 2,10m und eine Förderleistung von 400l/h.Zudem ist sie etwas leiser.


 Dass die häufig leiser ist kann ich mir gut vorstellen - eine defekte Pumpe macht halt einfach kein Geräusch mehr .


----------



## MetallSimon (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Typische Thermaltake abneigung von Madz.
Ich hab die Pumpe bei Ebay in einem Bastlerpaket für 10€ gekauft.Die hat total geklakkert.Ich hab dann das Pumpenflügelrad mit Schrumpfschlauch etwas modifiziert und jetzt bin ich über die Lautstärke und die Leistung angenehm überrascht.Meine HPPS landet jetzt bei Ebay.Ich hab leider keinen Durchflusssensor oder sowas,deswegen hab ich gefragt.Ich mach am besten mal einen Test mit 4 Wasserflaschen


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Meine HPPS landet jetzt bei Ebay.


Das halte ich für extrem fahrlässig. Thermaltakes Pumpe sind nicht gerade für ihre Zuverlässigkeit bekannt.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoffentlich bist du nicht bald auch über die geringe Lebensdauer überrascht . Ich würde die HPPS auf jeden Fall nicht verkaufen, wenn du sonst keine Ersatzpumpe mehr hast. Noch besser wäre, wenn du sie statt der TT einsetzt. Die HPPS ist im Gegensatz zu der TT-Pumpe ein ausgesprochenes Qualitätsprodukt. Bei Inno sind mEn zwar auch viele Produkte nicht gerade empfehlenswert, aber die Pumpe ist eines der Inno-Produkte, das man bedenkenlos empfehlen kann.

Edit: too late...

Madz´ Abneigung gegen TT-Wakü Produkte ist btw sicher nicht ganz unbegründet. Ich kann mich dieser Haltung auch nur anschließen. Alles was ich bis jetzt von TT im Wakü-Bereich gesehen habe war eigentlich Schrott und nicht mal den geringen Preis wert der für das Zeug verlangt wird.


----------



## GoZoU (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dass die häufig leiser ist kann ich mir gut vorstellen - eine defekte Pumpe macht halt einfach kein Geräusch mehr .


 Treffend formuliert 

@MetallSimon: Ich rate dir dringend auf die Ratschläge zu hören und die HPPS+ zu behalten, meine alte HPPS+ läuft und läuft...

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## MetallSimon (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde einfach die Thermaltake Pumpe Benutzen.Die hat ja eine Drehzahlüberwachung,die ich dann anschließen werde und dann einen Aarm auslösen lasse,falls die wirklich mal ausfällt(wenn sie denn wirkich so schlecht ist,wie ihr sagt).Und ich hab grad mal schnell einen Vergleichstest gemacht:
YouTube - ‪Vergleich Thermaltake p400 gegen Innovatek HPPS‬‎
Von der Leistung her sind die fast gleich.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Betrachte es doch mal logisch: Ein Produkt, das schon in der Herstellung viel mehr kostet, muss einfach besser sein als eine (vermutlich) maximal 10€ Chinapumpe.

Der Urahn der HPPS, die Eheim 1046 wird schliesslich in Aquarien verwendet, wo es teilweise im lebende Werte im oberen vierstelligen oder sogar unteren fünstelligen Bereich geht. Wenn dort die Pumpen ausfallen, ist die Hölle los.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja mein PC ist ja nich 24/7 angeschaltet wie es beim Aqarium der Fall ist.Ich werde die Thermaltake Pumpe verwenden(und ihr könnt mich nicht davon abhalten).Wenn die dann wirklich kaputt geht,dann lass ich mich gerne von euch über eine neue Pumpe beraten und werde dann auch eure Meinung über Thermaltake teilen,aber nur wenn sie wirklich kaputt gehen sollte.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmel-...äh Höllenreich.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmel-...äh Höllenreich.



Ist dazu eigentlich irgendwo ein Test gemacht oder sowas,wo das festgestellt wurde,dass die Pumpen von Tt mist sind?


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gab reichlich Berichte über defekte TT Pumpen und noch mehr über die sonstige TT Qualität.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In ernsthafte Tests schafft es das TT-Zeug normalerweise gar nicht, weil es aufgrund der vielen schlechten Usererfahrungen einfach nicht mehr als echtes Wakü-Equipment angesehen werden kann. 

Abgesehen davon habe ich bis jetzt noch nie einen Pumpentest gesehen der die Lebensdauer der Produkte prüft - das können die üblichen Testverfahren auch schlicht nicht leisten, wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B. die Eheim 1046, und mutmaßlich auch deren Derivate, erwiesenermaßen (siehe Aquarienbereich) mehrere Jahre problemlos durchlaufen. Die TTs wären für so einen Test ein natürlich dankbares Opfer, wenn man sich die vielen Usererfahrungen damit ansieht. Die würde immerhin mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in einer überschaubaren Testlaufzeit ausfallen .


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre ungefähr wie dieser Test: Welcome to Corsair :: Corsair Cinema


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke madz sowas lieb ich merci dafür, grinsen komm ich nimmer raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Madz schrieb:


> Betrachte es doch mal logisch: Ein Produkt, das schon in der Herstellung viel mehr kostet, muss einfach besser sein als eine (vermutlich) maximal 10€ Chinapumpe.



Demnach musste ein Pentium4 einfach besser sein, als ein Athlon64? 

Teurer=besser ist selten ein kausaler Zusammenhang, insbesondere wenn man zwei Länder mit Produktionskostenunterschieden von 2-3-4 Größenordnungen vergleicht.
Ne, Logik hilft da nicht. Nur die Übersicht über Erfahrungen. (TT: Siehe dieses Forum. Oder Google mit "+defekt" oder "+rattert". Oder eBay  
Eheim: Öh - kennt jemand eine nenneswerte Zahl von Leuten, die eine ohne Trockenlaufen komplett geschrottet haben?)


----------



## VJoe2max (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Demnach musste ein Pentium4 einfach besser sein, als ein Athlon64?


  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eheim: Öh - kennt jemand eine nenneswerte Zahl von Leuten, die eine ohne Trockenlaufen komplett geschrottet haben?)



Nö!


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Demnach musste ein Pentium4 einfach besser sein, als ein Athlon64?
> 
> Teurer=besser ist selten ein kausaler Zusammenhang


Hast ja recht.  Das teuer nicht immer gleich gut bedeutet ist mir auch klar. Im konkreten Zusammenhang war dies aber auf die schnelle die beste Erklärung, die mir in den Sinn kam.




> Eheim: Öh - kennt jemand eine nenneswerte Zahl von Leuten, die eine ohne Trockenlaufen komplett geschrottet haben?)


Nein, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Reckarc (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eig. der Beste 120mm Lüfter,
also,
•am meisten Förderleistung
•am leisesten

Brauch nämlich zwei da ich mir einen H70 bestellt hab.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieviel hast du für die H70 bezahlt und wieviel willst du für die Lüfter ausgeben?


----------



## empty (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe um mal den Mods ein Freudelchen zu machen: Kauf dir die aktuelle PCGH am nächsten Kiosk, steht drinn ...

Zumal die Frage spezifiziert werden sollte, z.B in welchem Hinblick, als Radiatorlüfter oder als Gehäuselüfter. Was ist dir wichtiger Kühlleistung oder Lautstärke daraus kannst du einen Schnitt machen.

Viele empfehlen den NB Black .. aber nach dem Heft-Test sei der gar nicht so die Nr.1


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Frage zielte darauf ab, dass ich mir SEHR sicher bin, dir zum selben Gesamtpreis oder nur 10-20€ mehr eine deutlich leistungsstärkere Wakü zusammenschustern kann.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

120er + 140er Lüfter: Noiseblocker.


----------



## fuSi0n (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder Phobya nano G, wenn man nicht viel schnickschnack braucht.


----------



## Reckarc (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also für den h70 hab ich 96€ gezahlt.
Maximal für die beiden Lüfter 30€.
Die Lüfter sollten am besten Regelbar sein.

Hab en 1156 sockel und bin grad dabei alles in meinem gehäuse (Haf 922) auf hab ''black meets red'' umzurüsten, daher würde mich eine 08/15 Wasserkühlung nicht sehr reizen da sie nicht hineinpasst und ich für ein schickes aussehen noch einiges mehr bezahlen müsste.
Aber du kannst dein glück versuchen Madz!


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitteschön: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## fuSi0n (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmmm in gewissen Kreisen würden man jetzt "owned" sagen


----------



## Reckarc (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay sieht schon ganz gut aus
aber, und damit will ich dich nicht nerven, ist es gerad nicht das perfekte System, wenn ich eine wakü einbaue dann muss es schon am Anfang nur aus sehr guten Komponenten bestehen das ich später darauf aufbauen kann und nicht etwas austauschen muss und dadurch doppelt zu zahlen.

Oder sind das sehr gut Komponenten die du da herausgesucht hast??, denn ich kenn mich nicht so extrem darin aus.

Doch es ist mir klar das man dafür mehr Geld blechen muss, und das hab ich als armer Schüler(  ) nicht.

Trotzdem Danke ,
bin mal gespannt wie der H70 gegen Wasserkühlungen abschneidet.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind alles gute Produkte. Aber ich würde die Pumpe + AGB einzeln kaufen. Was Madz aus Kostengründen als eine Komponente gewählt hat.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Sind alles gute Produkte. Aber ich würde die Pumpe + AGB einzeln kaufen. Was Madz aus Kostengründen als eine Komponente gewählt hat.


So sieht es aus. Alles sehr gute und bewährte P/L Komponenten.


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reckarc, Madz will dich ja nur anfixen und dann faengste mit Wakue an und kommst nimmer weg 
So wien Dealer halt. Ich glaub das is eh son Wakuemafioso oder so 







Aber recht hat er ja schon irgendwie.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*patestimmeröchel* "Reckard.... mein "Freund", ich mache dir ein Angebot, dass du nicht abschlagen kannst. Aber überleg es dir sehr gut, es ist ein faires Angebot und ich mache es dir nur einmal."


----------



## empty (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das funktioniert auch mit jeder anderen sog. "WaKü" bei mir hats mit neh TT Bigwater Set angefangen .... *eyeroll*


----------



## Reckarc (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt 
wie dieser Madz einen von seinen WaKü überzeugen will 

Aber er macht verdammt gute Angebote...
Ist nich en bissle besser wenn pumpe und Ausgleisbehälter getrennt sind, falls man mehr als nurn CPU dranhängt.
Falls ja...Mach aus den 160€  200€ Und stell nochmal eine zusammen.
Muss sie halt dann Stück für Stück kaufen

Du Dealer


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Reckarc, Madz will dich ja nur anfixen und dann faengste mit Wakue an und kommst nimmer weg
> So wien Dealer halt. Ich glaub das is eh son Wakuemafioso oder so



Ne der Willen alles leise zu haben ist schon fast genug Suchtpotenzial, dazu noch immer mehr und schöner aussehende Kühler und Zubehör und schon hat man das perfekte Suchtmittel.

Wenn man dann noch kaum Grenzen im Geldbeutel hat, ist man ganz schnell 1000 € los und das nur für eine Wakü.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Reckarc https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3916587d87b195852bd0c6b6931113ea

Als Pumpenentkopplung z.b. ein Stück Schaumstoff nehemn oder sich das Schoggy Sandwich aus'm Baumarkt kaufen.


----------



## Madz (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja für 200€ würde ich nur den Radiator durch einen 420er setzen. Das bringt viel mehr als Pumpe und Agb zu trennen.


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch kaum Grenzen im Geldbeutel hat, ist man ganz schnell 1000 € los und das nur für eine Wakü.



Selbst wenn man begrenzte Mittel hat, ist man schnell viel Geld los, wenn man es vernuenftig haben will. Ausserdem gibt es dann sowieso immer was zu optimieren.
Aber Hobby und Vernunft passt einfach nicht zusammen. 
Das muss jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden, was ihm wieviel und warum wert ist, auch wenn es eine oder vier GTX480 sind! *zu Madz schiel*


----------



## empty (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so, ich sehe immer wieder diese Plexi-Verkleidung vom PCB-Rückseite der Graka gibt es irgendwo ein Howto?


----------



## Reckarc (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, will eigendlich alles im Gehäuse haben, und da ist nur platz fürn 240er und en 200er,
wenn man viel herum bastelt grigt man vll noch en 360er anstatt en 240er rein

gibts eig. auch ne Kühlung fürn evga classified 200, nur aus reiner Interesse.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Platte zurecht schneiden/sägen, Löcher bohren, Abstandhalter und die Schraubenlöcher, mit passenden Schrauben Platte + Grakakühler zusammenschrauben. Fertig! 

*EDIT:*


> gibts eig. auch ne Kühlung fürn evga classified 200, nur aus reiner Interesse.


Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen Gehaeuse... Ich wuerde gerne etwas wegkommen von den ganzen Towergehaeusen. Da ich etwas mehr Platz habe auf meinem Tisch, nach einer großen Aufraeumaktion liebaeugle ich mit einem HTPC Gehaeuse (ATX Format) und da drauf nen MoRa oder so schnallen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Platzverhaeltnissen und wie gut soetwas realisierbar ist? In den ganzen Tagebuechern, Casemods usw. habe ich bis auf diesen Powerwuerfel nichts in der Richtung gefunden, da zu gefuehlten 85% TJ07 dafuer verwendet werden und rest irgendwie alles andere.



Reckarc schrieb:


> gibts eig. auch ne Kühlung fürn evga classified 200, nur aus reiner Interesse.



Auf anhieb habe ich das gefunden: http://shop.anfi-tec.de/product_info.php/products_id/145


----------



## empty (8. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mmmm klingt mal wieder viel einfacher als es wahrscheinlich ist. ... benutzt man die Schrauben die den Kühlblock halten? Gibt es von niemandem ein Tagebuch, Video oder so wo man einem zusehen kann das Teil zu fertigen und montieren?

Ich denke auch, dass wenn die Unterlegsscheiben zu niedrig sind könnte ich gewissen Hitzestau hervorrufen und das wäre zu vermeiden


----------



## coati (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*hust* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/74442-how-s-auf-pcghx.html


----------



## empty (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

herrlich der Link wandert gleichmal in meine Linksammlung  danke.


----------



## fuSi0n (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann die GraKa-Abdeckung auch mit 2-Komponentenkleber an eine Slotblende klemmen und hinten 2 Abstandshalter ankleben die auf der Graka aufliegen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wegen Gehaeuse... Ich wuerde gerne etwas wegkommen von den ganzen Towergehaeusen. Da ich etwas mehr Platz habe auf meinem Tisch, nach einer großen Aufraeumaktion liebaeugle ich mit einem HTPC Gehaeuse (ATX Format) und da drauf nen MoRa oder so schnallen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Platzverhaeltnissen und wie gut soetwas realisierbar ist? In den ganzen Tagebuechern, Casemods usw. habe ich bis auf diesen Powerwuerfel nichts in der Richtung gefunden, da zu gefuehlten 85% TJ07 dafuer verwendet werden und rest irgendwie alles andere.


Die Idee auf ein Desktop-Gehäuse einen Mora(oder zumindest den)auf zu setzen trag ich schon etwas länger mit mir rum, bis jetzt ist es aber bei der Idee geblieben.
Solang man den Radi auf dem Deckel und nicht wirklich innen montiert sollte das eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Idee auf ein Desktop-Gehäuse einen Mora(oder zumindest den)auf zu setzen trag ich schon etwas länger mit mir rum, bis jetzt ist es aber bei der Idee geblieben.
> Solang man den Radi auf dem Deckel und nicht wirklich innen montiert sollte das eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren.



Ich haett halt gern trotzdem nen Fullsize PC, aber die meisten Tower haben einfach zuviel Platz und das mit der Staubentwicklung (wir haben Teppich) war mir immer schon ein Dorn im Auge.

Ich dachte da an ein Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-LC20-Serie » Silverstone La Scala SST-LC20B-M - black oder ein Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-CW02-Serie » Silverstone SST-CW02B-MXR Crown - black
und da eben dann nen MoRa 2 oder 3 oben drauf packen.
Ich kann mir zwar ungefaehr vorstellen wie die Platzverhaeltnisse sind, hatte aber auf ne Erfahrung eines Users hier gehofft. 
Irgendwie finde ich die Idee so ein Gehaeuse kaufen, herumprobieren, und dann bemerken das es hinten und vorne nicht passt nicht so wirklich prickelnd.
Da ich momentan keine richtige Werkstatt oder Bastelort zur verfuegung habe ist großartiges modden auch nicht drinnen. 
Und auf gut Glueck bestellen, probieren und innerhalb 14 Tagen zurueckschicken mache ich aus Prinzip nicht. Ich finde das ausnutzen solcher Gesetze einfach ne Frechheit, wie ich schon oefters gelesen habe: CPU kaufen, OC Verhalten testen, wenns nicht so toll ist zurueckschicken..... (nur um ein Beispiel anzufuehren).

mfG
V.


----------



## ich656 (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, ich habe eine Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone CPU Kühler. 
Meine Frage ist, wie fest muss ich den Kühler festschrauben? 
Ich weiß nur, dass die feder nicht komplett zusammengedrückt sein dürfen.

Danke für Antwort


----------



## Marquis (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem 1080er habe ich mit meinem HTPC auch vor, aber die Platzverhältnisse sind, externer Radi sowieso vorrausgesetzt, ziemlich eng bemessen.
Bin immernoch am überlegen wo ich die Pumpe platzieren könnte, ganz zu schweigen vom AGB.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu wieviel befüllt ihr eigentlich eure AGBs ? 
Also Voll oder nur zur Hälfte. ? 

Ich habe sie zz bis zur hälfte befüllt weil wo ich etwas mehr trinn hatte haben sich beim abschalten der Pumpe Blasen von jener zum CPU kühler bewegt. Das war aber kurz nach dem einlassen.


----------



## fuSi0n (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

80 %, habe aber auch eine Station, da mag das anders sein. habe gar keine Blasenprobleme.


----------



## Verminaard (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marquis schrieb:


> Das mit dem 1080er habe ich mit meinem HTPC auch vor, aber die Platzverhältnisse sind, externer Radi sowieso vorrausgesetzt, ziemlich eng bemessen.
> Bin immernoch am überlegen wo ich die Pumpe platzieren könnte, ganz zu schweigen vom AGB.



Da dachte ich mir sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 Laing Pumpe XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 Laing Pumpe 52129 verwenden und ne Laing drunter (habe ich hier rumliegen alles). Das Problem ist das du ein Gehaeuse brauchst mit 2 durchgehenden 5,25" Schaechten (LC 20 wuerde sich hervorragend eignen, weil auch wegen Klappe).
Alternativ dazu halt nen XSPC AGB fuer einen 5,25" Schacht und Pumpe drinnen irgendwo statt einem HDD Kaefig oder in einem.
Oder das CW02 verwenden, das hat ne Hoehe von 225mm (kA wieviel innen), da sollte sich auch von der Hoehe her ordentlich was ausgehen.
Habe hier auch noch einen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 extern Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 extern EOL 45016 rumfliegen, der ist mit gewinkelten 10mm Tuellen ca 125mm hoch.

Aber irgendwie sowas werd ich mir basteln, dauert leider noch bisschen, da ich momentan etwas viel um die Ohren habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Reckarc schrieb:


> Was ist eig. der Beste 120mm Lüfter,
> also,
> •am meisten Förderleistung
> •am leisesten



Am leisesten: Gedrosselte S-Flex oder Blacksilentpro, wenns um Radiatoren geht (ggf. Silentwings pure, da fehlen mir noch Erfahrungsberichte) und Silentwings oder Multiframe für alles, was sowieso keine Luftführung hat. Für reine Gehäusebelüftung ggf. die entsprechenden Nanoxiamodelle.

Am stärksten: YSTech, Delta und Papst sind klassische Ansprechpartner für starke 12V Industrielüfter, bei 230V gibts afaik noch ein paar mehr.

"Beides" gibt es nicht. Ab einer gewissen Fördermenge ist die Luftbewegung als solche für einen Großteil der Lärmentwicklung verantwortlich, da bringt es dann auch nicht mehr viel, wenn besonders geräuscharme Lager verbaut werden.




Madz schrieb:


> Meine Frage zielte darauf ab, dass ich mir SEHR sicher bin, dir zum selben Gesamtpreis oder nur 10-20€ mehr eine deutlich leistungsstärkere Wakü zusammenschustern kann.



Das beweist du mehr als oft genug, aber imho ist es ein bißchen sinnlos und (aufgrund der Verteilung über ein halbes dutzend Posts) den Lesefluß störend, wenn niemand diese Empfehlung möchte...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich haett halt gern trotzdem nen Fullsize PC, aber die meisten Tower haben einfach zuviel Platz und das mit der Staubentwicklung (wir haben Teppich) war mir immer schon ein Dorn im Auge.
> 
> Ich dachte da an ein Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-LC20-Serie » Silverstone La Scala SST-LC20B-M - black oder ein Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-CW02-Serie » Silverstone SST-CW02B-MXR Crown - black
> und da eben dann nen MoRa 2 oder 3 oben drauf packen.
> Ich kann mir zwar ungefaehr vorstellen wie die Platzverhaeltnisse sind, hatte aber auf ne Erfahrung eines Users hier gehofft.



Hab keine Erfahrung, aber guck dir doch einfach die Bilder an:
Abgesehen davon, dass die 5,25" Schächte um 90° gedreht sind (was bei 3 Stück so ziemlich gar nichts an Höhe und Breite ändert, hat das LC20 eine klassische Midi-Toweraufteilung und liegt einfach nur auf der Seite. Gut: Es ist nur 17cm "breit", aber wenn kein hoher Towerkühler rein muss, ist das wohl auch egal.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Zu wieviel befüllt ihr eigentlich eure AGBs ?
> Also Voll oder nur zur Hälfte. ?



Voll.
Leer werden sie von alleine.



> Ich habe sie zz bis zur hälfte befüllt weil wo ich etwas mehr trinn hatte haben sich beim abschalten der Pumpe Blasen von jener zum CPU kühler bewegt. Das war aber kurz nach dem einlassen.



Daran dürfte es liegen, denn in entlüftetem Zustand sollten keine Blasen in der Pumpe sein, die sich irgendwo hinbewegen könnten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne also entlüftet war sie schon. ca 1 h hin und her bewegen kipeln etc sollte schon reichen die Luft raus zu bekommen. zz sind ca 50 % trinn. 
Ich hab so einen AGB


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meinen AGB immer so ca. 3/4 voll. Mein AGB ist der Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150, also auch ein Röhren AGB nur der hat ein Steigrohr.


----------



## crowd (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz - seit 2 wochen warte ich schon darauf...

hätte ich doch nur nen anderen ausgleichsbehälter bestellt...


----------



## empty (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Zu wieviel befüllt ihr eigentlich eure AGBs ?
> Also Voll oder nur zur Hälfte. ?
> 
> Ich habe sie zz bis zur hälfte befüllt weil wo ich etwas mehr trinn hatte haben sich beim abschalten der Pumpe Blasen von jener zum CPU kühler bewegt. Das war aber kurz nach dem einlassen.



voll ist eher weniger gut, solange deine Anschlüsse unter dem Wasserspiegel sind ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das musst du ausprobieren...
Ich befülle immer so, dass sich wenig Luftblasen bilden.


----------



## chefmarkus (9. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: "Alle" reden davon das bei Evga-GraKas die Garantie auch bei Wechsel des Originallüfters auf Wakü erhalten bleibt. Ist das immer noch so, wo kann ich das nachlesen (offiziell - hab etwas bei Evga auf der Hausseite geschmökert aber so klar erkenntlich ist das da nicht)?


----------



## nyso (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also laut Telefonat mit EVGA-Deutschland definitiv!
Nur mit einer Einschränkung. Die 10 Jahre Garantie gelten nur für den Erstkäufer. Wenn die Karte weiterverkauft wird, verfallen diese 10 Jahre und übrig bleiben die 2 Jahre gesetzliche Garantie. 
Und da liegt es dann im Ermessen des Shops, ob sie sagen der Kühlerwechsel war ordnungsgemäß und nicht ursache des Defektes oder eben doch.


----------



## Skaos (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Shop hat damit gar nichts zu tun, die senden die Karten auch nur die Hersteller weiter und diese Entscheiden letztendlich.. Und diese Kulanz bei "sachgemäßem" Kühlerwechsel wie ihn EVGA bietet gibts auch bei Asus ohne Probleme. Bei Powercolor hats auch geklappt und da war der Kühler sogar an einer Stelle eingedellt 
Bei PC ist eben nur nervig, dass man die selber als Privatperson nicht erreicht (auf Maild wird erst nach dem dritten mal geantwortet und ne Adresse zum Einschicken gibts nicht), hier muss man es über den Shop regeln, Asus ist z.B. auch für den Endkunden erreichbar ohne einen Shop zwischenschalten zu müssen.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da noch mal eine Frage und zwar geht es um die WLP.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen für denn I5-Kühler, die Prolimatech PK1-Nano WLP oder die Zalman STG1, ich habe mit der Zlman am besten Erfahrung gemacht sie ist auch mehr dünnflüssig und wird nicht porös nach längerer Zeit und ich finde das sie auch besser kühlt.
Bei denn tests schneidet aber die PK1-Nano besser ab, da ist bloss das Problem wegen dem Alu was ja nicht gut für das Kupfer ist.
Stimmt das jetzt mit dem Alu, sie ist zwar nicht leitend aber sie hat viele Anteile an Alu, im gegensatz zur STG1 von Zalman.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was würdet ihr sagen ne 5870 kaufen und nen wakü nachträglich draufhaun oder eine wassergekühlte gleich so kaufen?


----------



## Speed-E (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt bei mir immer auf den Preis und den/die Hersteller des Kühlers an. 

Wenn das Bundle günstiger und kein Inno-Kühler drauf ist würde ich evtl. zuschlagen.


----------



## Skaos (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

definitiv selber draufbauen den Kühler.. spart einiges an Euro, aber achte auf den Hersteller, siehe obige Diskussion wg Gewährleistung nach Kühlerumbau


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm ka ich will nen ek kühler draufklatschen und karte kostet 383 euro


----------



## nyso (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck einfach auf den Preis.

Karte und Kühler separat kaufen und selbst draufbauen billiger als Karte mit Kühler fertig kaufen, dann separat. Recht einfache Milchmädchenrechnung^^

Eine Ausnahme dürfte da die GTX470 und GTX480 von EVGA sein, die mit einem absolut geilen und seltenen Wasserkühler daherkommen
Da ist dann Scheißegal was das kostet


----------



## VJoe2max (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123: Das Alu ist nicht ungesund für´s Kupfer sondern anders herum - und das gilt auch nur für den wasserführenden Teil des Kühlers 

In Wärmeleitpasten sind häufig Aluminiumoxid-Partikel drin - deshalb leiten sie auch nicht. Metallisches Aluminium wirst du darin vergeblich suchen .
Abgesehen davon ist bei der Wärmeleitpaste keine Korrosion zu befürchten (mal abgesehen von bestimmten Flüssigmetallpasten und Kühlern mit Alu-Boden ). 

Selbst wenn metallisches Aluminium in der Paste vorhanden wäre und das Medium leitfähig wäre, was beides nicht der Fall ist, würde wieder einmal das Alu den Kürzeren ziehen nicht das Kupfer des Kühlerbodens. 
Das ist aber ein reines Gedankenspiel, da die Pasten alle kein metallischen Aluminium enthalten .

PS: Ich dachte du setzt inzwischen auf eine anderen Kühler als den Inno?


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chefmarkus schrieb:


> Frage: "Alle" reden davon das bei Evga-GraKas die Garantie auch bei Wechsel des Originallüfters auf Wakü erhalten bleibt. Ist das immer noch so, wo kann ich das nachlesen (offiziell - hab etwas bei Evga auf der Hausseite geschmökert aber so klar erkenntlich ist das da nicht)?


passend zu dieser Frage empfehle ich einen Blick hier hin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...eich-update-4-08-08-2010-a-3.html#post2095102


----------



## snapstar123 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @snapstar123: Das Alu ist nicht ungesund für´s Kupfer sondern anders herum - und das gilt auch nur für den wasserführenden Teil des Kühlers
> 
> In Wärmeleitpasten sind häufig Aluminiumoxid-Partikel drin - deshalb leiten sie auch nicht. Metallisches Aluminium wirst du darin vergeblich suchen .
> Abgesehen davon ist bei der Wärmeleitpaste keine Korrosion zu befürchten (mal abgesehen von bestimmten Flüssigmetallpasten und Kühlern mit Alu-Boden ).
> ...



Ja ich schaue noch wegen einen anderen Kühler aber erst mal teste ich diesen Kühler, schaden tut es ja erst mal nicht .
Es kommen ja noch andere Sachen, Grössere Schläuche sowie Anschlüsse usw. also erst mal so wie es ist testen.
Also wegen der WLP ist egal die PK1-Nano soll sehr gut sein und die STG1 wiedrum nicht so von denn Testberichten har aber irgendwie finde ich die Zalman besser, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche WLP ich nehmen soll, der vorteil bei der Zalman selbst wenn ich denn kühler erst nach einem halben Jahr entferne ist die WLP so wie sie vorher wahr als ich sie aufgetragen habe, bei anderen habe ich oft gehört das sie nach einer Zeit porös werden kann das aber nicht von der PK1-Nano behaupten da ich sie erst zeit 2 Wochen habe.
Was würdest du mir empfehlen die Zalman wo von der konsetenz her sehr flüssig ist und sich gut auftragen lässt mit dem Pinsel oder die PK1-Nano die Dickflüssig ist bzw. sehr zäh aber sehr gut kühlen soll was die STG1 aber auch macht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würde, wie schon seit vielen Jahren, nach wie vor Arctic Céramique WLP nehmen, weil ich mit der immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und weil die Unterschiede bei Wärmeleitpasten im Rahmen der bescheidenen Messgenauigkeit, die einem als User zu Verfügung steht, sowieso vernachlässigbar sind - sofern man sie richtig anwendet .
Die Paste hat ne ordentliche Konsistenz, ist elektrisch vollkommen nichtleitend (auch unter Druck) und lässt sich vor allem sehr einfach rückstandsfrei von jedem DIE oder IHS wieder entfernen.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was würdest du mir empfehlen die Zalman wo von der konsetenz her sehr flüssig ist und sich gut auftragen lässt mit dem Pinsel oder die PK1-Nano die Dickflüssig ist bzw. sehr zäh aber sehr gut kühlen soll was die STG1 aber auch macht , Mfg Snapstar



Bei dieser Auswahl würde ich zur Paste mit der besseren Konsistenz   greifen - also zur Zalman. Effektiv ist´s, wie gesagt, sowieso egal.
Wenn du dir den WLP-Test in der PCGH 08/2010 ansiehst, wirst du erkennen, dass die Unterschiede äußerst minimal - um nicht zu sagen überhaupt nicht messbar - sind.

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich unter den Testbedingungen keine Kommastellen angegeben, aber dann hätte man halt keinen Sieger küren können, weil fast alle gleich gut gewesen wären .
Dem Sensor einer Grafikkarte bei ständigem Kühleran- und abbau zum Wechsel der Pasten und nur einem Durchlauf pro Paste derartige Genauigkeit einzuräumen ist schon arg gewagt . 
Schon die Standardabweichung des Sensors dürfte weit über der Ergebnisspanne des gesamten Messfeldes liegen - aber wenn´s einen glücklich macht ...


----------



## Xyrian (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, wie siehts eigentlich mit Sleeve für 11/8er Schlauch aus? Gibts da irgendeinen speziellen? Oder geht einer von MDPC-X, der SATA- oder der USB-Sleeve zum Beispiel? Nichtmal google konnte mir helfen =/

Gruß und Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Skaos (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha, fürchte du wirst Pech haben, ich denke die sind beide zu schmal und dichten nicht so schön ab wie sonst.. die dickeren Sorten gibts ja gar nicht mehr seh ich grad.. 
zur Not einfach mal ne PN an Dualbrain hier im Forum schicken, wenns Nils nich weiß, wer dann?!


----------



## Xyrian (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Oha, fürchte du wirst Pech haben, ich denke die sind beide zu schmal und dichten nicht so schön ab wie sonst.. die dickeren Sorten gibts ja gar nicht mehr seh ich grad..
> zur Not einfach mal ne PN an Dualbrain hier im Forum schicken, wenns Nils nich weiß, wer dann?!



Hm, das wär dann die letzte Möglichkeit... Ich versuchs mal 
Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## ich656 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone CPU Kühler.
> Meine Frage ist, wie fest muss ich den Kühler festschrauben?
> Ich weiß nur, dass die feder nicht komplett zusammengedrückt sein dürfen.
> 
> Danke für Antwort



Ich Zitiere mich mal eben.
Falls ich die Antwort überlesen habe.
Sorry


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Also ich würde, wie schon seit vielen Jahren, nach wie vor Arctic Céramique WLP nehmen, weil ich mit der immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und weil die Unterschiede bei Wärmeleitpasten im Rahmen der bescheidenen Messgenauigkeit, die einem als User zu Verfügung steht, sowieso vernachlässigbar sind - sofern man sie richtig anwendet .
> Die Paste hat ne ordentliche Konsistenz, ist elektrisch vollkommen nichtleitend (auch unter Druck) und lässt sich vor allem sehr einfach rückstandsfrei von jedem DIE oder IHS wieder entfernen.



Naja die Artic Céramique macht ihren Job als Wlp gut, aber bei aufrtragen ist diese schön zäh, was sich auf die Verteilbarkeit auswirkt. 
Da ist die Arctic Cooling MX-2 besser zu verteilen und macht einen genauso guten Job und diese zu entfernen macht auch keine Probleme.


----------



## empty (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiter hinten im Thread wirst du eine ähnliche Frage lesen und da gab es bereits eine Antwort! ca. 200N Anpressdruck ist mitunter einer der Standarts. Finde die spezifische Federkonstante raus und du kannst ausrechnen wie lange x sein muss damit 200N auf den CPU ausgeübt wird!

Weniger Technisch: Schau im Handbuch nach dort wird es stehen! Wenn nicht ist der Hersteller für nichts


----------



## Xyrian (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meld mich nochmal, ich bin fündig geworden... Im HiFI Bereich oO
Kabelschutz 5-17 mm
Ich werd mal ein paar Meter bestellen, und ihn ausprobieren, dann geb ich eine Rückmeldung ab. 

Gruß


----------



## ich656 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ empty:
Kannst du mir bitte die Seite sagen?
Bei 797 Seiten die richtige finden dauert etwas.
Und nein Im Handbuch steht nichts drinnen.


----------



## empty (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab dir gerade gesagt was du machen sollst auch auf der Seite wird nichts anderes stehen!


----------



## Marquis (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Da dachte ich mir sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 Laing Pumpe XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 Laing Pumpe 52129 verwenden und ne Laing drunter (habe ich hier rumliegen alles). Das Problem ist das du ein Gehaeuse brauchst mit 2 durchgehenden 5,25" Schaechten (LC 20 wuerde sich hervorragend eignen, weil auch wegen Klappe).
> Alternativ dazu halt nen XSPC AGB fuer einen 5,25" Schacht und Pumpe drinnen irgendwo statt einem HDD Kaefig oder in einem.
> Oder das CW02 verwenden, das hat ne Hoehe von 225mm (kA wieviel innen), da sollte sich auch von der Hoehe her ordentlich was ausgehen.
> Habe hier auch noch einen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 extern Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 extern EOL 45016 rumfliegen, der ist mit gewinkelten 10mm Tuellen ca 125mm hoch.
> ...


 

Schon viel zu groß, wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich bei mir einen Swiftech Microres rein.

Die Dualslot AGB gehen gar nicht, die nehmen immer zu viel Platz weg.
Bei mir soll auch noch ein Silentstar Quad rein, das wird sowieso eng.

Als Pumpe wollte ich auch meine alte Aquastream XT Ultra nutzen, um die Lüfter steuern zu können, die ist natürlich nicht so platzsparend wie die DDC, was das ganze noch schwieriger macht.


----------



## ich656 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für die Konstante brauch ich aber die Stahlsorte der Feder damit ich das Elastizitätsmodul raus finden kann.


----------



## xEbo (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> für die Konstante brauch ich aber die Stahlsorte der Feder damit ich das Elastizitätsmodul raus finden kann.



Schreib dem Hersteller doch einfach ne emaiL?


----------



## ich656 (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich schon. da ich hier anscheinend keine direkt wegweisende Antwort bekomme.


----------



## empty (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

D=F/dL .... F=Kraft das Gewicht das du ran hängst/drauflegst und dL ist die Verlängerung/Verkürzung der Spirale

Nachher löst du nach F auf F=-DdT und für F, 200 einsetzen ...


----------



## djnoob (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passen eigentlich 15,9/11,1mm Schläuche auf die 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen drauf?


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher nicht, der Schlauch ist ja vom Innendurchmesser größer oder gleich der Tülle. Nimm dort lieber 15,9/9,5 mm - wenn es denn Tygon sein soll.


----------



## djnoob (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe im mom 10/16er primochill Schläuche und jedesmal fängt der Kampf an, wenn ich etwas basteln möchte.
Die gehen sau schwer rein und sau schwer ab. Deswegen wollte ich mal anderes. Anschlüsse sind ja auch nicht ganz billig von daher.

Sind die auch fest genug die 15,9/9,5 mm oder muss man schon Schlauchschellen nehmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was würdest du mir empfehlen die Zalman wo von der konsetenz her sehr flüssig ist und sich gut auftragen lässt mit dem Pinsel oder die PK1-Nano die Dickflüssig ist bzw. sehr zäh aber sehr gut kühlen soll was die STG1 aber auch macht , Mfg Snapstar



Temperaturverbesserung im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit vs. Anschaffungskosten und Flucherei beim Auftragen...
Brauchst du wirklich eine Empfehlung? 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Also ich würde, wie schon seit vielen Jahren, nach wie vor Arctic Céramique WLP nehmen, weil ich mit der immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und weil die Unterschiede bei Wärmeleitpasten im Rahmen der bescheidenen Messgenauigkeit, die einem als User zu Verfügung steht, sowieso vernachlässigbar sind - sofern man sie richtig anwendet .
> Die Paste hat ne ordentliche Konsistenz, ist elektrisch vollkommen nichtleitend (auch unter Druck) und lässt sich vor allem sehr einfach rückstandsfrei von jedem DIE oder IHS wieder entfernen.



Da hab ich von Arctic Cementique aber schon sehr viele anderslautende Erfahrungen gelesen.

(eigene hab ich aber nicht, da ich meine Tube AS1 nie leer bekommen habe, ehe ich mit Liquid Pro angefangen habe). 



> Schon die Standardabweichung des Sensors dürfte weit über der Ergebnisspanne des gesamten Messfeldes liegen - aber wenn´s einen glücklich macht ...



Die Streuung des Sensors sollte bei einer Pollingrate im sub-Sekundenbereich entweder gering oder auffällig sein 
Montage wäre da eher ein Thema, wenn man z.T. zweistellige Temperaturunterschiede durch Anpressdruck bedenkt.




ich656 schrieb:


> hab ich schon. da ich hier anscheinend keine direkt wegweisende Antwort bekomme.



Sorry, dass wir nicht alles auswendig wissen.


----------



## Infin1ty (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind eigentlich schon Wasserkühler fürs Rampage III GENE angekündigt worden ?


----------



## ich656 (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> D=F/dL .... F=Kraft das Gewicht das du ran hängst/drauflegst und dL ist die Verlängerung/Verkürzung der Spirale
> 
> Nachher löst du nach F auf F=-DdT und für F, 200 einsetzen ...



Was ist DdT?
versteh die Formel i-wie nicht.


----------



## empty (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

∆T ?? auweia müsste folgerichtig dL sein bzw ∆L. 

Das ist aber sowieso equivalent. Weil das Integral einer Konstante von L1->L2 sowieso ∆L ergibt.

Hab ja geschrieben du löst nachher nach F auf und setzt für F=200 ... dann hast du dein Ergebnis da dürft dich mein Schreibfehler nicht so sehr stören.

Wenn dir Federkonstante nichts sagt: Federkonstante ? Wikipedia


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich schon Wasserkühler fürs Rampage III GENE angekündigt worden ?


ja z.b. http://anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf


----------



## ich656 (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

o man ich blick da i-wie nicht durch.
Hab aber schon Antwort bekommen von Alphacool
Danke Trotzdem


----------



## coati (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So heute ist endlich meine Wakü angekommen und ich hab direkt mal eine Frage.

Ist es normal, dass der Kühlerboden nach Abziehen der Schutzfolie pink ist?? CPU-Kühler ist der AC Kryos Delrin.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hat bestimmt was abgefärbt. einfach mit ein bisschen Cillit Bang entfernen. Wenn du es nicht entfernst, ist es auch nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## fuSi0n (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur eine Oxidschicht wäre schlecht, die sieht aber in der Regel bei Kupfer fleckig grün/braun aus. Wenn es mit Cilit nicht abgeht nimm isopropanol oder alkohol.


----------



## coati (11. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr gut. Mit dem allseitsbekannten Chemiekiller ist das weggenganen.


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mir kostet meine wakü grad alle nerven die ich habe, ich komm nich weiter habe lediglich nen radi dazu gehangen und jetzt geht nix mehr, sprich pumpe lauft fördert aber nichts mehr warum auch immer ich werd noch bekloppt


----------



## UnnerveD (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> mir kostet meine wakü grad alle nerven die ich habe, ich komm nich weiter habe lediglich nen radi dazu gehangen und jetzt geht nix mehr, sprich pumpe lauft fördert aber nichts mehr warum auch immer ich werd noch bekloppt



Hast du beim Einbinden des Radiators Einlass und Auslass der Pumpe vertauscht?


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne eben nicht, hab an der ja gar nichts gemacht, nur radi dazu in kreislauf und das wars


----------



## Rabauke (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand nen Tipp geben ob ich Koolance Kupplungen 16/10 auch mit 16/11er Schlauch nutzen kann?


----------



## VJoe2max (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Prinzip geht das schon. Empfehlenswert ist es eigentlich nicht unbedingt aber durch die Überwurfmutter wird das aber schon noch einigermaßen halten. 

Was kaufen sich zur Zeit nur alle diesen beknackten 7/16" (11/16) Schlauch? Dafür gibt´s keine vernünftigen Anschlüsse außer einer Hand voll mehr oder weniger unpassender Tüllen auf die man das Zeug irgendwie drauf gewürgt kriegt. Hat nur Nachteile diese Größe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Größe ist oft günstiger. Auch hier wieder, billig billig muss sein.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rabauke schrieb:


> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand nen Tipp geben ob ich Koolance Kupplungen 16/10 auch mit 16/11er Schlauch nutzen kann?



Es gibt Koolance Kupplungen die mit Außengewinden ausgestattet sind, da kann man dann Muffen mit nem Innengewinde drauf Schrauben und dort den Gewünschten Anschluss reinschrauben.


----------



## empty (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Diese Größe ist oft günstiger. Auch hier wieder, billig billig muss sein.



naja irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht ganz. Eine Wasserkühlung mit guten Komponenten und der richtigen Wartung vorausgesetzt hält ewig ... ein Hobby kostet nun mal und irgendwann beisst man sich nur in den eigenen Arsch weil man irgendein billiges Zeug (Innovatek/Thermaltake) gekauft hat und man merkt was man für ein Trabi auf gebrummt bekam. Ist doch recht Sinnlos bei einer Investition in die Zukunft zu sparen. So wie es sinnlos ist in der Schule nicht aufzupassen.


----------



## Rabauke (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die mit 16/10er benutzt, aber verkauf sie grad im Luxx, da sie intern ins Gehäuse sollten. Was aber keine gute Idee war, da sie leider nicht komplett trocken sind beim trennen wie die N Version. Lange rede kurzer Sinn, jemand hat Interesse dran, nutzt aber 16/11er Schlauch.


----------



## Alex89 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will meine Graka mit in die Wakü einbinden da sie mir jetz zu laut ist 

Dazu wollte ich mir das Utgard holen und im Deckel einen 280er Radi [Radi 1] zusätzlich zum 240er Radi [Radi 2] in der Front verbauen

Sollte man was an der Verschlauchung ändern oda kann man die so lassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reihenfolge: AGB - Pumpe - Graka - NB - CPU - Radi 1 - Radi 2 - AGB

MfG Alex


----------



## Schrotti (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt es was, wenn ich die Schlauchgröße ändere (größeren Innendurchmesser?).

@Alex

Die Reihenfolge ist egal wenn die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit hoch genug ist.


----------



## hydro (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bringt es was, wenn ich die Schlauchgröße ändere (größeren Innendurchmesser?).


Kommt drauf an, bei ohnehin hohem Durchfluss, einen noch etwas höheren. Bei einem Durchfluss unter 130l/h nichts. Aber in beiden Fällen keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Alex: Ich würde Pumpe - Graka - NB - CPU - Radi 1- Agb- Radi 2 machen dann kannst du auf dieses Schlauwirrwarr verzichten


----------



## coati (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal direkt noch eine dumme Frage 

Und zwar liegen bei der Backplate vier Distanzringe bei. kommen diese zwischen die beiden Teile der Backplate oder zwischen dem Plastikteil und dem Mainboard?

Edit: Ok, habe rausgefunden, dass die zweite Variante richtig ist.^^


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sonst keiner mehr tips zhu meinem prob?


----------



## hydro (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe pumt aber es fliesst nichts mehr? Irgendwo ein kick entstanden, irgendwas stark verstopft?


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö kein knick nirgends, und der neue radi ist eigentlich auch durchgespült und nix verstopft, die pumpe geht irgendwie komisch, im agb sieht das wie saugen und pumpen aus, also vor zurück und dann geht gar nix mehr mich macht das ganze noch wahnsinnig ich find denn fehler nich ich hab scho angesaugt die schläuche etc. ka


----------



## hydro (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt blöd aber hat die Pumpe vllt eine Art Wackelkontakt, passiert bei mir manchmal läuft kurz an und geht dann aus und bleibt aus.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rabauke schrieb:


> Ich hab die mit 16/10er benutzt, aber verkauf sie grad im Luxx, da sie intern ins Gehäuse sollten. Was aber keine gute Idee war, da sie leider nicht komplett trocken sind beim trennen wie die N Version.



Oh ja das Problem kenn ich - bin deswegen auch auf VL3N umgestiegen. Die andern behalte ich aber für ein anderes Projekt.


----------



## hydro (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die VL3N wirklich komplett Tropffrei, oder verlieren sie blos deutlich weniger?


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne hydro is komplett angeschlossen

(gute ava wahl V^^)


----------



## hydro (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es einfach nochmal komplett zerlegen und neu zusammenbauen, vllt erledigt sich der Fehler von selbst. :/ Mir fällt leider nichts besseres ein


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der gedanke kam mir auch schon aber der gedanke widerstrebt mir grade ziemlich


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist der Radi den positioniert?


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

agb-cpu-radi-radi-pumpe


radis sind beide etwas oberhalb des agbs was bisher kein problem war und die pumpe is am boden vom case


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den Kreislauf komplett entleert bevor du den neuen Radi eingebaut hast?


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö, hab denn radi mit wasser gefüllt etwas und dann dazu gehangen


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wird das Problem vermutlich einfach das sein, dass du gegen Luft pumpst. Da kann die Pumpen tun und machen wie sie will. Luft ist kompressibel und wenn zu viel davon im Kreislauf hängt, wird das Wasser nicht weiter befördert. Da tut sich dann einfach nichts. Das erklärt btw auch die komische Wasserbewegung im AB . 

Stell den Rechner mal  auf den Kopf und schau das sich die Luft beim wieder richtig herum stellen möglichst im AB sammelt. Dann versuch´ nochmal .


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das würd ich gern machen nur das raven wiegt nich wenig^^
naja versuch ich mal is vielleicht nich ma soooo schlechte idee


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 

des rätsels lösung man stelle denn pc einmal aufn koppe^^

jo anscheinend war irgendwo luft, so etz ma prime anschmeissen und pc backen lassen, das wasser im pc muss verschwinden


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!




ole88 schrieb:


> agb-cpu-radi-radi-pumpe





Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> @Alex: Ich würde Pumpe - Graka - NB - CPU - Radi 1- Agb- Radi 2 machen dann kannst du auf dieses Schlauwirrwarr verzichten



Jungs, Ihr habt beide 'nen Fehler drin - und zwar denselben!

Der AGB sollte möglichst *direkt vor und über* (Also ohne zwischendurch noch 'ne Steigung drin zu haben; da bilden sich sonst Luftsäcke!) die Pumpe, so dass diese (blasenfrei) direkt Wasser ansaugen kann!

Bei ole wird das Problem wohl sein, dass in der Pumpe Luft ist: dann läuft die zwar - meist mit anormalem Geräusch oder sehr laut - aber sie pumpt nicht.
Gerade die Kreiselpumpen, wie wir sie meist haben, können im allgemeinen bauartbedingt *keine* Luft pumpen!

Deswegen hat es wohl auch die Probleme (gehabt)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich mein man wiederholt sich und wiederholt sich, aber wer nicht hören will steht doch auch so im FAQ oder? AGB->Pumpe ist ja wohl klar ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gebe ich Dir recht - ich weiß es ja auch (siehe mein TB)


grüße

Jochen


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mmmm ich warte ja immernoch auf meinen MoRa ... und hab mal eben nachgemessen, der wird ja richtig klein neben meinem Gehäuse aussehen ist ja nur irgendwie 380cm hoch. Mal abgesehen davon das es kein Nutzen hat da der MoRA3 schon so ein super Ding ist, wird es den auch in absehbarer Zeit in einer 9x180er Version geben? Das dürfte neben meinem BigTower recht anständig aussehen oder nicht?


----------



## Verminaard (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was willstn damit alles kuehlen dann?
oder gehts dir nur darum das der MoRa nicht so mikrig neben deinem Tower aussieht? xD


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur um das Aussehen  Kühlen tut der "kleine" auch schon genug geht nur um die Grösse


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool plant wohl einen 9x140, aber von mehr habe ich noch nicht gehört.
Ich persönlich wäre für eine 2x5x140 LC-Variante in halber Dicke


----------



## coati (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gab doch mal irgendeinen Kühler der 18x120 groß war.. Das wär doch was für dich


----------



## Reckarc (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tach leutz,
kurze Frage, welcher CPU Kühler is besser,
Phobya oder Ybris BLACK SUN

Danke


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die paar cm die ich mit der 140er Variante gewinne macht den Braten nicht mehr feiss.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



coati schrieb:


> Es gab doch mal irgendeinen Kühler der 18x120 groß war.. Das wär doch was für dich


Der alte Evo 1800 von AC.



> Watercool plant wohl einen 9x140, aber von mehr habe ich noch nicht gehört.


Watercool plant viel und kündigt auch viel an, aber kommen tut da nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der alte Evo 1800 von AC.


Wenn's den mal noch irgendwo geben würde.....


----------



## Ampeldruecker (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den würde ich auch sofort zu meinem Phobya 1080 dazu stellen


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ es geht mir einfach darum das es optisch nicht so cool ist ein riesen Gehäuse und daneben ein kleiner Radi


----------



## Ampeldruecker (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst ja auch ne Umrahmung aus Plexi drum machen , dann wirkt er jedenfalls größer


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mmm ich hatte heute schon diverse Ideen für irgendwelche Casemods von Vaccuum-PC bis jetzt Plexiglas-Rahmen für MoRA3 .. ftw


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ich bleib bei pumpe agb cpu radi pumpe, is eigentlich sehr passend bei mir naja es funzt und etz läuft wieder alles von daher alles suuuuper


----------



## Ampeldruecker (13. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@empty  was bestimmt auch lustig wäre, wär die ganze Seitenwand mit Single Radis vollzuklatschen


----------



## empty (14. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Gedanken sind Frei


----------



## Infin1ty (14. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte eigentlich derKühler eines EVGA X58 SLI LE
auf ein SLI Micro passen ? Weil ich hab ein SLI LE
mit dem SPAWA/NB/SB Kühler von EKWB.

Hier mal Bilder:

SLI Micro:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SLI LE:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub nicht das es passt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*zustimmung*
Die Abstände zwischen den Komponenten scheinen 1-2cm kleiner zu sein. Einzelkühler könnten passen - aber kein Komplettblock.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm schade, aber danke trozdem .

Habs jetzt auch gesehen, ist aber zu 95 % gleiches
Layout... Werde ich wohl NB und Spawas mit Wasser
kühlen, die SB wirds wohl auch passiv mit OC tun.

Oder ich greife gleich zum RIII GENE aber das gehört hier nicht
hin.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wer kann mir sagen was für ein kühler auf die 4890 toxic passt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut EK ist die Karte im Referenzdesign.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bist du dir da sicher? weil es is ja immerhin ne toxic^^
und welcher kühler wäre das dann weil es gibt mehrere (ach ja ich such noch ne zweite 4890 toxic, fred open dafür)


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> und welcher kühler wäre das dann weil es gibt mehrere


Die für die Referenzkarten. 



> bist du dir da sicher?


Ja. Schau selbst nach CoolingConfigurator.com



> weil es is ja immerhin ne toxic^^


Die Vapor-X war im Sapphire Design.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo  nur das die vapor x ne scheiß übertaktbarkeit hatte die gegen null ging und nichma die V veränderbar waren


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du (dann) für 2 HD4890 einen Wasserkühler kaufen musst, meinst du nicht das es sinnvoller wäre, gleich eine aktuellere Karte und nur einen Kühler zu kaufen?


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der gedanke kam mir auch schon nur wenn ich mir jetzt ne 5870 hohle nen wakü dazu komm ich auf 480€ etwa, aber nächstes jahr kommt ja scho ne neue graka serie raus, und ich sag ma so rein rechenleistungsmässig sind meines wissenstandes zwei 4890er besser als eine 5870, von daher


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Karten mit Wasserkühlern verkaufen sich nicht wirklich gut und nächstes Jahr wird eine HD4890 sicher auch nicht mehr so viel an Wert haben. Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, aber ich würde es durchaus mal mit einer HD5850 + Kühler versuchen. Da bekommst du ja sehr gut Leistung raus. Da gibst du insgesamt nur ~240€ + 70€ aus und stehst doch recht gut da. Eine weitere HD4890 nebst Kühler ist doch auch schon eine Stange Geld, oder?


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm nur ne 5850 spricht mir nich so zu wenn dann würde es schon ne 5870 werden, ich hab mir halt ma so angeschaut von denn werten her und zwei 4890er bringen mehr leistung als eine 5870, und wenn die nimmer so viel wert hat ist mir egal ich hab ja das Crosshair IV und mit irgendwas muss ich den zweiten 16x slot ausfüllen und 900 euro für zwei 5870er hab ich halt nun doch nich ma eben auf die schnelle, vor allem wenn nächstes jahr scho die neuen graka rauskommen.
da bringt es halt von der rechenleistung die die beiden haben doch mehr find ich wenn ich die bis dahin nutze weil ob dx11 oder dx10 is eigentlich egal momentan.
oder?


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na dann lass dich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast mein oder nich beantwortet^^


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht? 

Um irgendeine DX-Variante geht es mir gar nicht. Ich bin auch ein Freund von SLI und hatte schon mehrere Systeme - allerdings immer Serie, also luftgekühlt. Ich finde einfach nur, dass es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt einfach vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht passt, wenn man sich neben einer weiteren (nicht mehr aktuellen) Karte auch noch einen teuren Wasserkühler kauft. Klar, muss jeder selbst mit sich ausmachen, aber ich denke, dass es vielleicht mehr Sinn macht eine aktuelle Karte zu kaufen oder vielleicht sogar auf die nächste Generation zu sparen - da das ja anscheinend dein Ziel ist. Diese soll ja durchaus in den nächsten 3-4 Monaten das Licht der Welt erblicken.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm irgendwo hast ja recht nur mir gehts auch darum das sich meine wakü langweilt und mein mb und ich brauch ne neue spielerrei mit der noch bischen was an punkte machbar ist, hmm irgendwie haste recht, ach ich schau einfach ob ich günstig wo eine abgreifen kann und hau noch die wakü drauf und gut ist ansonsten dann halt die monate noch warten und jut is, allerdings frag ich mich was bei denn neuen karten soviel anderst oder besser sein soll


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde einfach Mal ein wenig vergleichen. Und wenn du nun wirklich Lust dazu hast, na dann kaufst du dir die zweite Karte eben für dein Gespann.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok aber nich für 160 euro lol


----------



## Devil Dante (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab jetz die ersten Test mit meinem neuen System durchgeführt und wollte euch mal fragen ob die Wert so in Ordnung sind:

Also Wakü:
Laing DDC-1T
Phobya G-Changer 420 + 280
CPU: Cuplex XT @875K
GPU: Heatkiller @ GTX470

Durchfluss: 180-185 l/h(Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser)
Wassertemp: 25-28° (Aquacomputer Tempmesser)
Temps CPU-IDLE: 25-30°
Temps CPU-Last bei 4,3Ghz mit 1,368V(nach 2h Prime95): 65-68°
Temps GPU-IDLE: 28-32°

Gehen die Werte in Ordnung oder sind Sie zu hoch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Werte sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Lass mal Linx und Furmak gleichzeitig laufen. Dann haben die beiden Radis etwas mehr zutun.


----------



## Devil Dante (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, werd ich schon noch machen. Das war jetz nur mal so ein kleiner Testrun . Ich hab noch nicht mal Grakatreiber installiert


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. August 2010)

*Durchflussmesser*

Hi!

kennt jemand einen Durchflussmesser, der ab ca. 15-20L/Std zuverlässig arbeitet - außer dem hier?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht für den Wakübereich. Der GMR misst mit Düse ab ca 30/lh der AC DFM ab ca 40l/h. Der von dir verlinkte brauch sogar über 70l/h


----------



## GoZoU (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum möchtest du denn überhaupt einen Durchflussmesser für einen so geringen Volumenstrom?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## VJoe2max (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst dir ja selber einen bauen . Im Endeffekt ist es aber einfach so, dass die Düse bzw. der Querschnitt vor dem beweglichen Rädchen (wie auch immer es gestaltete ist) immer kleiner werden muss, wenn sehr geringen Volumenströme noch sicher gemessen werden sollen. Hohe Volumenströme werden durch eine kleine Düse aber verhindert, da diese dann u.U. den kleinsten Querschnitt im Kreislauf darstellt. Bei einem Eigenbau kannst du das so einstellen wie du es brauchst - ist halt bissl aufwändiger. 

Wenn du so oder so nur 15-20 L/h hast, könntest du dir auch mal das innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev.3.6 oder das alte innovatek Flow-Meter Rev.2 ansehen. Beide sind recht restriktiv und haben sehr hohe Impulsraten. Das wäre für eine genaue Messung im sehr niedrigen Durchflussbereich genau das Richtige . 
Als vllt. nicht ganz so restriktiven Kompromiss könntest du auch zum Digmesa DFM mit 3,3mm Düse greifen. 

Sinn hat ein DFM aber nur zur Notabschaltung. Das wäre aber bei einem doch recht geringen Durchfluss wie diesem durchaus ein ernstzunehmende Funktion des DFM, denn wenn es nur noch 10 L/h oder noch weniger sind wird irgendwann kritisch. Ansonsten hat man von der Durchflussmesserei eigentlich nicht viel - hat ja so oder so keinen nennenswerten Einfluss in den allermeisten Systemen .


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du denn überhaupt einen Durchflussmesser für einen so geringen Volumenstrom?
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


Ich habe aktuell ~21L/Std.
Nur ist das eine Gewinde von meinem DFM ausgenudelt - deswegen brauche ich einen Neuen.
Den kriege ich zwar noch, möchte aber lieber einen Anderen - wenn's geht, aus Metall.

Wobei - Anschlussfrage - wieviel Durchfluss müsste ich denn bei ~45% Leistung der Laing DDC+ an sich haben?
Als Maximum - also bei 100% - erreiche ich rund 60 Liter.
Schäuche habe ich 10*16er, außer dem Heatkiller 3.0 als CPU-Kühler habe ich aktuell einen EK-Kühler auf meiner 5770 sowie ein Aquadrive drin; als Radi dient ein Mora 2, der über ein Paar Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen ist.

Müsste ich da nicht an sich ein wenig mehr Durchfluss haben?

Die Einstellung in der Aquasuite stimmt: 526 Impulse je Liter; so steht es auch bei Aquacomputer für den Sensor (mit der 5,6mm-Düse) drin.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Die Einstellung in der Aquasuite stimmt: 526 Impulse je Liter; so steht es auch bei Aquacomputer für den Sensor (mit der 5,6mm-Düse) drin.


Es sind aber 256 Impulse. 

Was haste den für Schnellkupplungen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt - 256 sind auch eingestellt.
Kleiner Zahlendreher.....

Ich habe die Phobya 13/10er drin.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weisst du wieviel Durchfluss du ohne die Schnellkupplungen hast? Die Phobya Dinger sehen so aus als würden die heftig bremsen.


----------



## empty (15. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Bremsen auch enorm, ein paar so ca 25% .... nebst meinem Thermaltake-Set mein schlimmster Fehlkauf


----------



## Speed-E (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut zu wissen, also bestelle ich doch lieber die von Koolance.


----------



## Skaos (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jab, hab ich auch grad getan, hoffe die 40€ lohnen sich wirklich


----------



## VJoe2max (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Jab, hab ich auch grad getan, hoffe die 40€ lohnen sich wirklich



Werden sie . Die Teile sind wirklich x-mal besser als diese ganzen Standard-Pneumatikupplungen (wie die kleinen von Phobya oder die von Kailon). 

Die Koolance aber auch die baugleichen großen von Phobya sind sogar deutlich besser als die CPC die früher ja als das NonPlusUltra hingestellt wurden . 
Bei den Koolance gibt es auch welche die völlig ohne Leckage beim kuppeln auskommen (z.V. VL3*N*).


----------



## snapstar123 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Durchflussmesser*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> kennt jemand einen Durchflussmesser, der ab ca. 15-20L/Std zuverlässig arbeitet - außer dem hier?
> 
> ...



Hier währe ein DFM der sehr genau messen soll, ich habe auch 2 Stück hier liegen bloss muss man für denn DFM sich eine Platine anfertigen wegen den Impulsraten

Swissflow - Infrared Flow Meters

Der SF800, bei einem Test habe ich mal einen Bericht über denn gelesen und er soll sehr gut sein bloss wie gesagt kommt keine Steuerung damit klar , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Skaos (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Werden sie . Die Teile sind wirklich x-mal besser als diese ganzen Standard-Pneumatikupplungen (wie die kleinen von Phobya oder die von Kailon).
> 
> Die Koolance aber auch die baugleichen großen von Phobya sind sogar deutlich besser als die CPC die früher ja als das NonPlusUltra hingestellt wurden .
> Bei den Koolance gibt es auch welche die völlig ohne Leckage beim kuppeln auskommen (z.V. VL3*N*).



Jo die VL3N hab ich mir angesehen waren mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu teuer, für 2 Sets 10€ mehr als für die VL3.. da war ich zu geizig  ist eh ne externe Geschichte bei mir, der *Evo 1800*  soll endlich in den Kreislauf  die CPC hab ich derzeit auch noch, aber die sind ja schon rein optisch nicht der Hit und da ich bisher nur ein Paar hatte was für Umbauten genutzt wurde, damit ich nicht immer alles ablassen musste, hab ich nun beschlossen kauf ich lieber 2 der Koolance statt noch ein zweites Paar CPC


----------



## Altair7 (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was glaub ihr eigentlich, was man für eine richtige Wakü ausgeben sollte ?
Wo man sicher sein kann, dass sie das Mainboard nicht versehentlich "mitkühlt".

CPU, GPU (RAM) kühlung


----------



## Nucleus (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Preis hat nichts mit der Sorgfalt beim Zusammenbau zu tun 

Schau ansonsten mal in die Stickies hier im WaKü-Forum.

Das sollte Deine Fragen größtenteils beantworten


----------



## Klutten (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spar dir die Kühlung des Speichers, es lohnt nicht. Ansonsten kühlst du CPU und GPU sinnvoll für etwa 200-250 Euro - nach oben natürlich komplett offen.


----------



## Altair7 (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meinte nur, was man minimal ausgeben muss um ordentliche komponenten zu haben.

bei 350€ plus, seh ichs dann nämlich nicht mehr ein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn du so oder so nur 15-20 L/h hast, könntest du dir auch mal das innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev.3.6 oder das alte innovatek Flow-Meter Rev.2 ansehen. Beide sind recht restriktiv und haben sehr hohe Impulsraten.



Der 2.0 hat ne Impulsrate von afaicr 232, die Düse würde ich optisch-aus-Erinnerung auch bei 3mm veranschlagen, glaube aber, dass ein Teil der Stromes noch dran vorbeigeleitet wird.
Bei 1l/min misst er ganz gut, niedriger habe ich ihn seinerzeit nicht getestet.





Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Den kriege ich zwar noch, möchte aber lieber einen Anderen - wenn's geht, aus Metall.



Das gibts quasi gar nicht. Aber du könntest einen Adapter aus Metall einsetzen und drinlassen, wenn du das Ding so oft ein und ausbaust.



> Wobei - Anschlussfrage - wieviel Durchfluss müsste ich denn bei ~45% Leistung der Laing DDC+ an sich haben?
> Als Maximum - also bei 100% - erreiche ich rund 60 Liter.
> Schäuche habe ich 10*16er, außer dem Heatkiller 3.0 als CPU-Kühler habe ich aktuell einen EK-Kühler auf meiner 5770 sowie ein Aquadrive drin; als Radi dient ein Mora 2, der über ein Paar Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen ist.
> 
> Müsste ich da nicht an sich ein wenig mehr Durchfluss haben?



Die 60l/h überbiete ich dir mit HK-CPU 2.0 (restriktiver als 3.0), HK-NB 2.0 (restriktiv), HK-GPU-X² (deutlich restriktiver als EK), ner kombinierten RAM/Southbridge-Konstruktion (siehe TB, nicht sehr restriktiv), 2 HK-SW-Kühler (deutlich restriktiver als nötig) und einer Schnellkupplung jedenfalls deutlich.
Häng ich die Radiatoren dran (-> 2te Schnellkupplung und 3 Radiatoren, von denen zwei einen höheren Wiederstand als ein Mora haben müssten) liege ich immer noch knapp unter 36l/h und habe dann auch schon 7-8m Schlauch mit meist 7,5mm ID im Kreislauf.
Wär jetzt noch kein Grund zur Besorgniss, aber ich hab keine Laing, sondern eine 1046 230V...




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Weisst du wieviel Durchfluss du ohne die Schnellkupplungen hast? Die Phobya Dinger sehen so aus als würden die heftig bremsen.



Die sehen nicht nur so aus
(in meinen letzten beiden Posts im Durchflusssammelthread habe ich auch noch ein paar weitere Messungen mit CPCs)




Altair7 schrieb:


> meinte nur, was man minimal ausgeben muss um ordentliche komponenten zu haben.
> 
> bei 350€ plus, seh ichs dann nämlich nicht mehr ein



Würd ich auch nicht und ich denke auch nicht, dass in meinem aktuellen System -dass ich als ordentlich bezeichnen würde- mehr als 250-300€ stecken, ohne Versandkosten sicherlich <200€. Aber auch mit Neuware sind 300€ mehr als ausreichend für CPU&GPU.
Für Kaufberatungen aber bitte einen extra Thread im entsprechenden Forum.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Na, denn lege ich mir wohl demnächst die Koolance-Kupplungen zu - ein wenig mehr Durchfluss kann ja nicht schaden.
Obwohl ich temperaturmäßig nie Probleme hatte!
Werden dann die hier und jene dort.

Das sollte passen.

Mit dem DFM wird's wohl der hier. Wenn er geht: steht nämlich nicht bei, dass er an's Aquaero passt.
Zum Anschluss an's AE ginge jener da.
Die Adapterstücke bleiben dann fest drauf, also sollte das dann auch kein Thema mehr sein.
Aber: der mit der Elektronik kostet schon 27€; dann lege ich noch mal ein paar drauf und gönne mir den hier: der sit aus Messing, das sollte länger halten.
Meinen alten habe ich gebraucht erworben, und etliche Male umgebaut - wie das halt so ist....


Danke Euch!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienbruch nimm die Koolance VL3N, wenn kein Wasser autreten soll beim entkuppeln.



> Mit dem DFM wird's wohl der hier. Wenn er geht: steht nämlich nicht bei, dass er an's Aquaero passt.


Wie soll der auch dran passen wenn keine Kabel/Anschluss vorhanden ist? 

Beim GMR brauchst noch 2x Adapter von G1/2" auf G1/4" oder direkt von G1/" auf Tülle.

Durchflussmesser Test


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2010)

*Dfm*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Schienbruch nimm die Koolance VL3N, wenn kein Wasser autreten soll beim entkuppeln.


Mal sehen, welche ich so kriege, wie ich sie brauche - ich finde bei AT keine passenden Teile - Stecker sind weder auf 16/10er Schlauch, noch auf Tülle (10mm) noch auf G1/4 lieferbar!
Und bis Mitte Oktober wollte ich nicht unbedingt warten - und zweimal Versand zahlen; DHL ist schon reich genug...
Ich denke mal, die VL3 tun's auch - wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen VL3 und VL3*N*?
Und die paar Tropfen sind nicht so tragisch - da lebe ich derzeit mit mehr!



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wie soll der auch dran passen wenn keine Kabel/Anschluss vorhanden ist?
> 
> Beim GMR brauchst noch 2x Adapter von G1/2" auf G1/4" oder direkt von G1/" auf Tülle.


Die Adapter sind eingeplant.

Ääähm - und was macht dann _diese _Passage in der Beschreibung?Fassen wir zusammen: Dieser Sensor empfiehlt sich für jeden, der  minimalen Widerstand will. Auch Nutzer schwächerer Pumpen mit  durchflussoptimierten Kreisläufen können einen Blick auf den Sensor  werfen, denn schon ab 30 l/h (bzw. 60l/h ohne die Eisatzdüse) ist eine  Messung möglich.
​Oder jene:
Hinweis zur Sensorkompatibilität:
Durchflusssensoren  sind nur geeignet um sie an ein entsprechend kompatibles Steuergerät  anzuschließen und lassen sich NICHT direkt an einen Lüfterausgang z.B.  eines Mainboards oder eines Lüftercontrollers anschließen, da die  ausgegebenen Pulse des Duchflusssensors nicht die benötigte Pulsrate (wie z.B. ein Lüfter) erreicht. Einzige Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung der Pulsmatik  (Art. 71000) die zwischen den Durchflusssensor und z.B. dem Mainboard  geschaltet wird. Wir raten jedoch alleine schon aus praktischen und  Kostengründen von dieser Lösung ab und empfehlen diesen Durchflusssensor  direkt an ein kompatibles Steuergerät anzuschließen. 

​Da schließe ich mal draus, dass der Eumel doch irgendwo angeschlossen werden kann - sonst macht die Nummer mit der Messung genauso wenig Sinn wie die mit der Kompatibilität....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich denke mal, die VL3 tun's auch - wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen VL3 und VL3N?


Die VL3N verlieren kein Wasser. z.b. https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3c6ac3e1bdbfcaa74d60a493ed97353d

Den ersten GMR (den für 15,90€) den du verlinkt hast, ist einfach nur ein rotes Rädchen. Die Textstellen sind wahrscheinlich wegen Copy & Past drin.


----------



## Nucleus (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die VL3N sollen auch weniger Durchflusswiderstand haben, hab' ich irgendwo mal gelesen.

Ich habe die VL3 und bin vollauf zufrieden damit.
Die austretende Wassermenge beim Trennen reicht nicht aus um ein Taschentuch auch nur halb zu durchnässen.


----------



## empty (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bau mal wieder um, ich hoffe bald kommt mein MoRa3 (hoffentlich) heute kamen schon die 180er Lüfter und diverser Kleinkram. Nun ich hab grad festgestellt das ich zu kurze Verlängerungskabel für die Lüfter zum Poweramp habe. Ich hab nun zwei Optionen entweder ich bore meine Rückseite auf und lege dort das Kabel durch zum Poweramp (wo ich auch nicht wirklich weiss wo und wie ich den anmache) oder sollte ich noch mehr Verlängerungskabel holen und dann entlang den Schläuchen in das Gehäuse führen. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Ideen, Vorschläge.

Denke nicht das ich extra dafür ein Thread aufmachen sollte, gehört ist ja kein Casemod nur wieder etwas rumgebastel 

Edith: Achja vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen das der Radiator auf den Füsschen stehen wird, nicht am Gehäuse montiert ...


----------



## djnoob (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> Edith: Achja vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen das der Radiator auf den Füsschen stehen wird, nicht am Gehäuse montiert ...



Gibts eigentlich schon welchen Thread dafür, wie man sowas mit einem Mora 2 non Pro anstellen kann?


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bekommt man bei nem hk 3.0 bessere temp wrte wenn das wasser langsam fliest oder wenn es schnell fliest? weil hab zwei 360er im kreislauf und etz in ruhe 39 grad und vorher warens mit nur einem radi 37 grad bei gleichen umgebungs temps


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Durchfluss erhöht die Kühlleistung. Mach dich deshalb aber nicht verrückt, erst bei extrem hohen Werten merkt man nen Ergebnis.


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm, ja schon aber kann doch net sein das ich mit zwei radis ne höhere temp habe als vorher oder


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Idle Werte sind uninteresant.  Lass mal Linx + Furmark ne Stunde laufen.


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

linx lass ich eben ma anlaufen ohne furmark da graka noch luft is


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum bricht mir linx beim elften test ab? nach 14min 7sec, hatte übrigens max 54 grad mehr aber nich


----------



## sentinel1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 17° C CPU, glaub ich nicht.


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

intel bug halt^^


----------



## Domowoi (17. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch auch uninterressant wenn man die Core Werte hat...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> warum bricht mir linx beim elften test ab? nach 14min 7sec, hatte übrigens max 54 grad mehr aber nich


Irgendein Fehler aufgetreten. Macht das Linx jedesmal?


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm habs nur gestern abend einmal gemacht^^ muss ich heut abend nochma probieren


----------



## coati (17. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hab jetzt meine Wakü frisch montiert. 
Hab die Wakü erst eine gute Stunde so laufen lassen und dann während der Rest des PCs angeschlossen ist (CPU, Graka usw.).
Ist es normal, dass die Pumpe immer wieder Luft vom AGB ansaugt, welche dann im Radiator "stecken" bleibt? Der AGB ist ca 3/4 voll.

Meine Wakü: 
Pumpe: Aquastream XT Ultra
AGB: XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir
Radiator: AC Revolution 420/360
CPU: AC cuplex Kryos Deldrin
GPU: WC Heatkiller X² G200

MfG coati

Edit: Hatte heute keine Zeit mehr um das ganze Zeugs mit dem Entlüftungsmodus zu machen. Werde dies morgen aber machen.
Edit: Kann es vllt. sein, dass die Pumpe momentan einfach zu stark eingestellt ist? Ich habe die Pumpe noch nicht per USB mit dem PC verbunden


----------



## ich656 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
Meine Lüfter am Radi Drehen sich nicht.
Habe 3 Lüfter an einen Poweramp angeschlossen und dann an meine XT Ultra an den fan Eingang Angeschlossen.
Die Pumpe habe ich mit einem Tachosignalkabel von RPM ans MB an einen freien Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen.

Edit: 
Wie muss ich es an meinen PC einstellen, damit mein PC die Pumpe erkennt und ich nach der Wassertemp schauen kann.

Edit²: Die Lüfter laufen kurz an doch nach ca 2 sek. bleiben sie wieder stehen.
Hab jeden Lüfter in meinen PC durchprobiert und bei jedem ist das gleiche.


----------



## djnoob (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich für den Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 Light einen adapter, damit man den auch fürs 1156 System nehmen kann?


----------



## UnnerveD (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Edit: Kann es vllt. sein, dass die Pumpe momentan einfach zu stark eingestellt ist? Ich habe die Pumpe noch nicht per USB mit dem PC verbunden



IdR - wenn der AGB über der Pumpe hängt sollte sie keine Luft Ansaugen - afaik ist das bei den 5,25" AGBs auch nicht möglich, sofern man nicht "Ein"- und "Auslass" vertauscht.

Die Luft im Radiator war wahrscheinlich schon vorher im Kreislauf - hat sich nun eben dort gesammelt, da (so vermute ich) der Radiator die höchste Stelle im Kreislauf ist.



> Wie muss ich es an meinen PC einstellen, damit mein PC die Pumpe erkennt und ich nach der Wassertemp schauen kann.



Per USB anstöpseln und die Aquasuite installieren:
Vor dem ersten Gebrauch kann eine Kalibrierung des Temperatursensors nötig sein (wenn ich mich recht entsinne - meine Ultra ist noch nicht da, konnte es daher noch nicht probieren)



> Die Lüfter laufen kurz an doch nach ca 2 sek. bleiben sie wieder stehen.
> Hab jeden Lüfter in meinen PC durchprobiert und bei jedem ist das gleiche



Hast du die Lüfter mal am Mainboard betrieben - laufen Sie da?

Wenn ja, liegt das "Problem" wahrscheinlich beim Poweramp selbst.
Alternativ kannst du die Lüfter (einzeln) auch mal an der Pumpe testen.



> Gibt es eigentlich für den Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 Light einen adapter, damit man den auch fürs 1156 System nehmen kann?



Mit etwas Glück sollte das Ding passen - idealerweise fragst du mal hier im Aquatuning-Support-Thread


----------



## coati (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> IdR - wenn der AGB über der Pumpe hängt sollte sie keine Luft Ansaugen - afaik ist das bei den 5,25" AGBs auch nicht möglich, sofern man nicht "Ein"- und "Auslass" vertauscht.


Das kann natürlich sein. Auf dem AGB stand nirgendswo wo Ein- und Auslass ist. Ein Zettel o.Ä. war auch nicht dabei.

Mittlerweile hat sich das Problem aber erledigt. Ich habe einfach noch ca. 10ml reingekippt. 

Edit: Ich habe links den Einlass und rechts das Gewinde in der Mitte als Auslass
Edit2: Mal eine andere Frage. Bei welcher Frequenz sollte die Pumpe ungefähr laufen für einen guten, aber leisen Durchfluss?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



djnoob schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich für den Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 Light einen adapter, damit man den auch fürs 1156 System nehmen kann?


 Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 16132

Unter Halterungen zufinden.


----------



## Domowoi (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



coati schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit2: Mal eine andere Frage. Bei welcher Frequenz sollte die Pumpe ungefähr laufen für einen guten, aber leisen Durchfluss?


Das kommt immer auf den Kreislauf an. Ich würd dir empfehlen es einfach auszuprobieren.
Also einfach runterregeln bis es zu warm für deinen Geschmack wird.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bräuchte dringend eure Hilfe.
Es geht um die Pumpe von Phobya 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump 49070

Die möchte ich an der Steuerung Scyth Kaze Master anschliesen, was auch eigentlich kein Problem währe

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Master 5.25" - schwarz Scythe Kaze Master 5.25" - schwarz 70162

Ich kann die Pumpe dort schon anschliesen bloss mir machen die Spannungen Probleme, die Pumpe läuft mit 1A und ich kann pro Kanal an der Steuerung auch 1A anlegen bloss eben weis ich nicht ob die Pumpe auch sicher nur 1A braucht nicht das sie mehr Saft zieht und die Steuerung ist hinüber.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte da ich die Wakü jetzt in Betrieb nehmen möchte , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ole88 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab etz ma linx durchlaufen lassen seit 45min und hab 55° maximal, sollte gut sein oder?

sind eigentlich 511963 Gflops gut?


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ole: was ist linx und wo kriege ich das ggf. her?


----------



## coati (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ein Programm, dass den Ram und die CPU auslastet. Sehr gut um beim Übertakten die Stabilität zu überprüfen. Prime ist überbewertet 
Einfach "linx download" googeln und dann das erste.


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Such mal bei google nach LinX benchmark wirst schon finden


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also LinX kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Vorallem da der Test wesentlich kürze ist als Prime aber die Temps noch mal gut um 10°C steigen im gegenstz zu Prime small FTTs.
Weis schon jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage, es ist sehr wichtig, ich will nicht unbedingt die Steuerung schrotten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sag bloss du wirst mit prime fertig? Du hast alle Primezahlen der Welt des Universums ausgerechnet? Das wag ich doch mal bezweifeln.


----------



## ole88 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hätt auch gern noch ne antwort^^


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> hab etz ma linx durchlaufen lassen seit 45min und hab 55° maximal, sollte gut sein oder?
> 
> sind eigentlich 511963 Gflops gut?



Weiss ich nicht


----------



## snapstar123 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt einen Thread hir irgendwo über Linx und auch die Ergebnisse, vieleicht finde ich ihn wenn nicht, er müsste hir irgendwo sein beim CPU O.C. , Mfg Snapstar

Hier ist der Thread da kann man schauen wieviel rechenleistung eine CPU hat , Mfg Snapstar

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-wie-viel-rohrechenleistung-hat-eure-cpu.html


----------



## coati (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Das kommt immer auf den Kreislauf an. Ich würd dir empfehlen es einfach auszuprobieren.
> Also einfach runterregeln bis es zu warm für deinen Geschmack wird.


Hmm zu warm ist gut....
Meine Graka ist von 90°C beim Zocken auf 40-50°C 
Ich hab jetzt einfach mal 65Hz weil der PC direkt offen neben mir steht.


----------



## ich656 (18. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Per USB anstöpseln und die Aquasuite installieren:
> Vor dem ersten Gebrauch kann eine Kalibrierung des Temperatursensors nötig sein (wenn ich mich recht entsinne - meine Ultra ist noch nicht da, konnte es daher noch nicht probieren)
> 
> Hast du die Lüfter mal am Mainboard betrieben - laufen Sie da?
> ...



Wenn ich die Lüfter so laufen lasse, dann gehen sie. 
Das mit der Pumpe muss ich noch testen.

EDIT:

Wenn ich einen an die Pumpe Anschließe ist das genau so.

PS. ich habe den PC dabei komplett ausgeschaltet, seit dem ich dies im Betrieb gemerkt habe.

EDIT²:

Also nach einem weiteren Test habe ich fest gestellt, dass das ganze mit einer Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert.


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab seit geraumer zeit das problem das das programm aquasuite nicht mehr minimiert starten will beim pc runterfahren kommt ne fehlermeldung das soundso nicht gestartet werden konnte, selbst mit der aktuellen version ist das so, win7 ultimate x64 is das os


----------



## Xandrus (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm was genau steht denn in der Fehlermeldung also was kann nicht gestartet werden?
Ich hatte das auch mal und es dann wegbekommen, aber keine Ahnung mehr wie -.-


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na anwendung xy


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich auch.
Hab' dann:

im Menü der Aquasuite 'minimiert starten' das Häckchen gemacht
Minimiert
maximiert
geschlossen
neu gestartet
und es klappte und klappt seit dem wieder.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## AmdNator (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

also nach dem der sommer doch Teils recht Warm gewesen ist bin ich mir am Überlegen nach ca. 5 Jahren Pause jetzt in den nächsten monaten auf eine Wakü umzusteigen. Ist es einfach in ein CM 690 eine Interne Wkü einzubauen oder muss man sehr viel am Gehäuse ändern? oder wäre das CM 690 II noch eine bessere Wahl. Ach gekühlt soll CPU Ph II 955 und eine Radeon HD 5770 oder 5850 mal schauen was ich mir kaufen werde.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im CM690 ist es sicherlich nicht einfach ohne große Umbauten eine Wakü intern zu verbauen 
Im CM690II sieht das schon ganz anders aus, immerhin gibt's dort schon "Vorrichtungen" für das Befestigen von zwei 240er Radis (Oben: Slim; Unten: darf's auch dicker werden; Hinten: würde dann noch ein 120er Platz finden)


----------



## AmdNator (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort warum ich frage mir geht es eigentlich Hauptsächle um mein eines Seitenteil, Hmm ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob das Seiten teil vom CM 690 man weiter verwenden kann für das CM 690 II


----------



## Tight86 (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mal jemand ne Wilo-Economy CO-1 MVI.../ER an seine Wakü anschliessen und 16bar drauf geben.
Paar pic wären nicht schlecht, oder ein Video bevor die Wakü in betrieb genommen wird,würde gerne sehen was passiert.


----------



## djnoob (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen, habe gerade diesen Kühler auf meinem 775. Ist eigentlich ausgelegt, für Dual Cores. Demnächst soll aber ein AMD Quad oder Sixcore drauf. Gibt es da einen Adapter bzw sollte ich lieber zu einen anderen Kühler greifen?

Hat jemand einen link zu einem Adapter das auf ein AM3 Asus Crosshair III passt?


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du schon auf der Seite warst, dann hättest du einfach mal auf der linken Seite "Halterungen" und da die "Seite 2" anklicken sollen. So schwer ists nicht. 

Dem Kühler ist es übrigens vollkommen egal, wie viele Kerne er kühlen soll - er funktioniert prächtig damit.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den HK LC kannste ruhig behalten. Brauchst für AM3 nur ne andere Halterung.


----------



## djnoob (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind die einzigen die ich gefunden habe. Steht aber nix von am3


----------



## coati (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AM2(+) und AM3 haben identische Lochabstände. Also kannste die von dir verlinkte Halterung benutzen.


----------



## djnoob (19. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ui, na dann bin ich beruhigt. 1. mal das ich AMD System aufbaue.


----------



## ich656 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hab ne frage. 
Wie kalibriert man am besten den Temperatur Sensor der Aquastream XT Ultra?


----------



## VJoe2max (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da die Beschreibung relativ aufwändig wäre hier ein Link in dem alles Nötige zur Sensorkalibrierung bei der AS XT beschrieben ist .


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal eine kurze Frage und zwar nutze ich erst mal denn Inno-Kühler welche Konsentration währe jetzt am besten.
Also Destiwasser und G48 normal 1:15-1:20 aber wegen dem kühler soll es 1:5 sein.
Was würdet ihr sagen und wenn ja 1:5 hat das sehr grosse auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuSi0n (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1:5 würde die Kühlleistung senken, da Wasser eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat. Und warum muss es 1:5 sein, wo steht das ?


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurde mir so empfohlen wegen dem Inno-Kühler, also am besten 1:15 würde ich jetzt sagen und bei dieser Konzentration würde die Kühlleistung nicht so drunter leiden oder sehe ich das Falsch.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen welches Verhältnis das optimalste währe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man sagt das man pi*daumen ungefähr ein Verhältnis 1:20-1:25 erreichen sollte. Obs 1:23 oder wie genau 1:20 ist, ist dabei irrelveant einfach in dem Dreh


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt dann werde ich dann mal dieses Verhältnis mischen.
Ich danke für die Antwort, ach ja welches G bzw. Frostschutzmittel gibt es noch wo man einen Orangenen Ton treffen kann denn das G48 wird ja bläulich.
Ich glaube G38 wahr das, kann das sein , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AmdNator (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal so eine frage ich lese ab und zu immer die Innovatek Set XX-Dual und co. taugen die was?


----------



## fuSi0n (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ snapstar ich glaube G30 von Volkswagen ist orange oder rosa. Sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.

@ AMDNator

Sets lohnen idR. nicht da oft weniger hochwertige Komponenten verwendet werden und das P/L für das gebotene nicht stimmt. Wenn ich alleine schon die Befestigungslösung sehe, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln ,schön ist was anderes 
Für den Preis bekommst du selbst zusammengestellt, schon eine recht hochwertige CPU-Only Kühlung, nach deinen Bedürfnissen abgestimmt.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> 1:5 würde die Kühlleistung senken, da Wasser eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat. Und warum muss es 1:5 sein, wo steht das ?



Wasser hat eine äußerst bescheidene Wärmeleitfähigkeit . G48 verbessert die eher ein wenig. Hier geht es aber um die Wärmekapazität und diese sinkt mit der Glykolkonzentration in der Tat etwas . 

1:5 ist für einen Kreislauf mit Kupferkühlern zu viel, da es dort mehr Nachteile als Vorteile bringt. Hier geht es um einen Kreislauf mit einem Alu-Kupfer Verbundkühler. Dieser erfordert einen besonders guten Korrosionsschutz. 
Wenn man nicht jedes halbe Jahr das Wasser wechseln bzw. Korrosionsschutz ergänzen möchte, ist hier eine hohe Inhibitor-Konzentration nötig, da die Inhibitoren schneller verbraucht werden. Mehr als 1:5 sollte es jedoch auch da nicht sein. Das würde die Viskosität zu stark steigern, was wiederum der Pumpe schadet. So oder so ist das nicht ideal - aber das ist ein Kreislauf mit Alu-Kühlern ohnehin nicht. 
Die Alternative zu einer so hohen Korrosionsschutz-Konzentration wären entweder eine wirksame Inhibitormischung ohne Glykol oder mit wenig Glykol zu Ergänzung (da gibt´s aber nichts gescheites), oder aber der häufige Wasserweschel bzw. häufiges Auffrischen des Korrosionschutzes. 

1:20 bis 1:30 ist eine richtige Konzentration für reine Kupfer/Messing/Nickel-Kreislaäufe. Da hält das auch sehr lange vor. Mit Alu im Kreislauf würde ich aber eine Konz. zwischen 1:10 und 1:5 wählen, um nicht ständig das Wasser im Augen haben zu müssen.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max also der Inno-Kühler ist ja aus Kupfer, bei denn Tests wo sie ihn mit Gewalt geöffnet haben hat man auch nichts von Alu gesehen.
Ansonsten nutze ich 2 Trippelradis von Phobya die auch innen mit Kupfer sind sowie eine Pumpe von Phobya.
Fürs Mainboard habe ich einen Fullkoverkühler aber komplet aus Kupfer und der Deckel ist aus Plexi, ach ja der AGB ist auch von Inno der Tank-O-Matik.
Soweit dürfte es bei mir keine Probleme geben oder.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen welche Konsentration da am besten währe, ein Graka-Kühler wird noch kommen das dauert aber ein bisschen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der ist aus Alu (alles was schwarz eloxiert ist) und hat lediglich einen eingepressten Kupferboden . Deckel und Boden des Tank-O-Matik sind btw ebenfalls aus Alu  

Hab erst kürzlich einen Inno i7 Kühler (baugleich mit dem i5 nur größer skaliert) in der Hand gehabt . Ehrlich gesagt überzeugt mich bei dem die Eloxalschicht sogar noch weniger als bei den alten Verbundkühlern von Inno. Das ist das alte Problem von Inno, dass sie nicht von ihrem Alu-Trip weg kommen.


----------



## fuSi0n (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ VJoe2max, meinte ich auch, habs verwechselt


----------



## snapstar123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also dann doch stärker Konzentrieren, was sagt ihr zu denn Inno-Spezialschläuche, taugen die was, bzw habe ich sie ja schon und muss sagen das sie sehr Flexibel sind und knicken nicht so schnell ein aber halt 10/8er Grösse werde aber noch umsteigen auf 10/16, die Schraubanschlüsse sind die auch aus Alu es sind die normalen von Aquatuning in schwarz, ach ja die sind dann aus Nickel.
Ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe und würde mich freuen was du mir empfehlen könntest wegen der Konsentration , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normale Schraubanschlüsse sind aus vernickeltem Messing (btw auch die von Inno).
Die schwarzen Anschlüsse von AT sind schwarz vernickelt (erscheint eher dunkelgrau glänzend) aber auch die sind im Inneren natürlich aus Messing . 

Konzentrations-Empfehlung hab ich doch schon gegeben .


----------



## GoZoU (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu denn Inno-Spezialschläuche, taugen die was


Im Prinzip sind die Schläuche nicht verkehrt. Ich hatte früher auch mal welche, allerdings haben die sich ihren Vorteil gegenüber normalen 10/8er Schläuchen durch einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, sprich größere Wanddicke, erkauft. So waren es nicht wie angeben Schläuche mit 8 Millimeter sondern 7,5 Millimeter ID. Aber wenn du sie bereits hast, bringt eine Beratung eigentlich nicht mehr viel .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ich656 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hab von Aquacomputer einen Zwischenstecker auch bekannt als Zauberstecker bekommen.
Jedoch weiß ich nicht wo ich den Anschließen muss. 

Kann mir das einer Erklären?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Stecker muss vor die Pumpe.

*EDIT:* http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f137/faq-aquastream-xt-pumpen-faq-2-a-687809.html


----------



## Yanzco (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ich habe mir meine erste wasserkühlung geholt bestehent aus 
MagiCool  Copper Radiator III 
MagiCool  DC12V Pumpe
aqua  computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin - 775/1156/1366
geholt.Meine temps im idle sind so 33 grad und im load 49-52 je nach Kern und wollte fragen ob das so in ordnung ist und welchen kühler ihr mir für die GTX470 empfehlt.Er sollte ne Backplatte haben und Sli ready sein für die Verschlauchung.Und dann wollte ich euch fragen ob der herr bei Caseking recht hatte und ob ich eine GTX470 noch in den Kreislauf ohne zusätzlichen Radi einbauen kann .
Danke im vorraus


----------



## ich656 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> der Stecker muss vor die Pumpe.
> 
> *EDIT:* [FAQ] aquastream XT Pumpen FAQ (2) - Forum de Luxx



Also da hin, wo ich eig. den Strom anschließe?


----------



## empty (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da die Beschreibung relativ aufwändig wäre hier ein Link in dem alles Nötige zur Sensorkalibrierung bei der AS XT beschrieben ist .





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> der Stecker muss vor die Pumpe.
> 
> *EDIT:* [FAQ] aquastream XT Pumpen FAQ (2) - Forum de Luxx





ich656 schrieb:


> Also da hin, wo ich eig. den Strom anschließe?



Hättest du den Link der dir VJoe2max auch angeschaut hättest du den Magischen Stecker entdeckt ist direkt unter dem Kalibrierungszeug. Aber Entschuldigung sieht aus wie ein Molex-Zwischenstück wo könntest du den sonst verwenden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Yanzco temps sind i.o. Du kannst noch ne GTX470 dazu klemmen, nur die Lüfter laufen höher und die Wassertemperatur wird steigen. Kühler mit/seperater Backplate gibt es nur von EK.


----------



## ich656 (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den könnte ich an meinen Poweramp auch anschließen 
deshalb frag ich.

Sind die Temps von meinem CPU AMD Phenom 965 BE nicht OC normal?

Idel: 34°C
Prime95 und 3DMark06: 43°C

Hab einen Phobya G Changer 360 1.2 mit 3 Noisblocker Rev3 laufen


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> den könnte ich an meinen Poweramp auch anschließen
> deshalb frag ich.


Aber nur wenn man den Satz nicht versteht. 



> der Stecker muss vor die Pumpe.


----------



## empty (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Schaltnetzteile, die nur gering belastet werden, arbeiten nicht ganz sauber, was die Pumpe vor allem beim Einschalten des PCs nicht immer mag da sich dann der Lüfterausgang abschalten kann. Was eigentlich als Sicherheitsfunktion gedacht ist um die Lüfterendstufe vor Beschädigungen zu schützen wird dann quasi in die Irre geführt.
> 
> Lösung:
> Es gibt einen Zwischenstecker auch bekannt als „Zauberstecker" der die Spannung stabilisiert, die vom Netzteil kommt. Bei neuen Pumpen, wurde das Problem bereits auf der Platine behoben. Ein Stecker ist dann nicht mehr erforderlich.



LESEN! Verstehen! Wenn nicht verstanden nochmal Lesen, 3mal einatmen nochmal lesen! dann erst Nachfragen


----------



## ich656 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> LESEN! Verstehen! Wenn nicht verstanden nochmal Lesen, 3mal einatmen nochmal lesen! dann erst Nachfragen



Der Satzt ist gut^^

Ja habs schon verstanden.

Sind die Temps meiner CPU OK?


----------



## Yanzco (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und kann mir einer sagen ob die temps in ordnung sind


----------



## empty (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage ist eher wie du die Temperatur ausgelesen hast? Per BIOS? Dann kannst du nicht drauf gehen das sie akkurat sind. Ich meinte wenn sie akkurat sind, sind 32°C ein Ordentlicher Wert! Ich hab laut dem Hardeware-Monitor gerade 41°C auf meinem C2Q ... wenn ich bedenke das der Tjmax irgendwie bei 100°C liegt


----------



## ich656 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habs per everest und CPUID Hardware Monitor. 
beide sprechen das selbe


----------



## empty (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja bin da nicht so der Kenner, die Beurteilung soll einer machen der sich sicher ist. Ich denke ist Ok!


----------



## ich656 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir kommt das spanisch vor, das die Temps so gering sind.
Aber ist ja eig der sinn und zweck einer Wakü.^^


----------



## empty (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei einer WaKü ist die CPU-Temp ja eher Nebensächlich solange sie funktionieren. Wichtiger ist die Wassertemperatur!


----------



## ich656 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die ist bei 32°C +/- 1°C
laut Aquastream XT Ultra


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AS XT Sensor ist ziemlich ungenau.


----------



## ich656 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habs nachgemessen mit Thermometer^^ 
passt auf +/- 1 °C


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind die Schläuche nicht verkehrt. Ich hatte früher auch mal welche, allerdings haben die sich ihren Vorteil gegenüber normalen 10/8er Schläuchen durch einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, sprich größere Wanddicke, erkauft. So waren es nicht wie angeben Schläuche mit 8 Millimeter sondern 7,5 Millimeter ID. Aber wenn du sie bereits hast, bringt eine Beratung eigentlich nicht mehr viel .
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



O.K. deswegen gehen auch die Schläuche etwas schwerer über die Schraubanschlüsse.
Soweit finde ich sie auch nicht verkehrt denn sie lassen sich gut biegen und sind sehr elastisch aber es kommen ja noch andere Schläuche vorallem wegen der Grösse.
So werden die erst mal zum Einsatz kommen später wird dann halt auf 10/16er Schläuche umgestiegen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Größe der Schläuche an sich ist nicht besonders relevant - aber du wirst trotzdem sehen, dass die möglichen Biegeradien mit 16/10 noch besser werden als mit dem Inno-Schlauch .
Es kommt eben auf´s Durchmesser/Wandstärke-Verhältnis an. 
Der Innenduchmesser hat lediglich einen geringen Einfluss auf den Durchflusswiderstand und der Durchfluss wiederum einen äußerst geringen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen (ab einem gewissen Mindestlevel).


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also hätte ich gar nicht so einen grossen Vorteil wenn ich auf 16/10er umsteige auser halt höhere Kosten , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja wie befülle ich jetzt die Wakü am besten, ich habe alles angeschlossen ohne Hardware falls was tropft so zu sagen erst mal einen Testlauf.
Am besten über denn AGB befüllen die Pumpe schliese ich an das andere System an aber wie soll ich das Wasser befüllen, einfach in denn AGB rein, soll da die Pumpe dann laufen oder erst mal so befüllen und dann die Pumpe anschliesen und wieder Wasser nachkippen.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen wie ich das am besten mache.
Wenn die Pumpe läuft muss der AGB schon geschlossen sein da sonst mir so zu sagen das Wasser ins Gesicht spritzt , Mfg Snapstar

So sieht der Testaufbau aus falls das hilft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also hätte ich gar nicht so einen grossen Vorteil wenn ich auf 16/10er umsteige auser halt höhere Kosten


Bessere Biegeradien halt - aber wenn es mit den bisherigen Schläuchen diesbezüglich keine Probleme gibt lohnt sich das nicht. Schließlich muss man ja auch noch die neuen Anschlüsse dazu rechnen. Da kommt gut was zusammen ohne nennenswerten Effekt. 




snapstar123 schrieb:


> erst mal so befüllen und dann die Pumpe anschliesen und wieder Wasser nachkippen.


Genua so .



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe läuft muss der AGB schon geschlossen sein da sonst mir so zu sagen das Wasser ins Gesicht spritzt


Korrekt!


----------



## Marquis (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob du bei laufender Pumpe nachfüllen kannst, hängt vom AGB ab, wenn der nämlich ein Steigrohr hat, könnte es ein feuchtes Vergnügen werden 

Ansonsten noch die Standardweisheit: Pumpe direkt nach dem AGB!


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max o.k. dann werde ich das so machen, also bleibe ich bei der Grösse, ich überlege bloss eine andere Farbe denn es soll ja Schwarz und Orange werden aber so passt es erst mal.
Die Kosten währen schon sehr hoch vorallem die Schraubanschlüsse wenn ich da 16/10er nehme Gerendelt da kommen schon so 60€ zusammen wenn nicht mehr.
Was würdest du mir empfehlen um die Wassertemperatur zu messen was ist da so das beste auf dem Markt, als Steuerung kommt der T-Balancer BigNG mit dem Analogen Sensorhub zum Einsatz, für denn DFM habe ich denn Koolancer genommen da er optisch sehr ansprechend ist.
Ich danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@Marquis also der AGB kommt vor der Pumpe und es ist der Tank-O-Matik der hat zwei Rörchen drinnen um die Strudelbildung zu verringern, also lieber gesclossen lassen, danke auch für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Mal 'ne kurze Frage...
Ich habe das Aquaero mit Powerbooster.
Kann ich da auch eine Doppel-Laing dran hängen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das geht nicht. Dafür bräuchst du entweder einen poweramp oder einen poweradjust 2 oder nen 2tes Aquaero.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah-Ha!
Gut zu wissen, danke!
Anschlussfrage: wenn ich ein poweramp oder Poweradjust nehme, dann wird die 2. Laing gleich der 1. geregelt, richtig?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blöde Frage: Wieso holt man sich erst eine Doppellaing (=sinnlos viel Leistung) und regelt sie dann runter (=normale Leistung, doppelter Preis) und kauft dafür auch noch Zubehör (=normale Leistung, mehr als doppelter Preis)?
Wäre es nicht einfacher, einfach eine abzuschalten?




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Pumpe dort schon anschliesen bloss mir machen die Spannungen Probleme, die Pumpe läuft mit 1A und ich kann pro Kanal an der Steuerung auch 1A anlegen bloss eben weis ich nicht ob die Pumpe auch sicher nur 1A braucht nicht das sie mehr Saft zieht und die Steuerung ist hinüber.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte da ich die Wakü jetzt in Betrieb nehmen möchte , Mfg Snapstar



Wenn die Pumpe unter Last 1A zieht, dann wird sie beim Anlaufen sicherlich deutlich mehr als 1A brauchen.




ich656 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab ne frage.
> Wie kalibriert man am besten den Temperatur Sensor der Aquastream XT Ultra?



Referenzthermometer in den AGB.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Normale Schraubanschlüsse sind aus vernickeltem Messing (btw auch die von Inno).
> Die schwarzen Anschlüsse von AT sind schwarz vernickelt (erscheint eher dunkelgrau glänzend) aber auch die sind im Inneren natürlich aus Messing .



Inno hat farbige aus eloxiertem Alu


----------



## VJoe2max (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Inno hat farbige aus eloxiertem Alu



Unter anderen haben sie auch eloxierte Alu-Anschlüsse. Soweit ich weiß gibt´s aber nur Pumpenadapter mit Anschluss und ein Reduzieradapter in Alu. Alle anderen Standardanschlüsse sind auch bei Inno ganz normal aus Messing vernickelt . Hab erst vor paar Tagen welche da gehabt. Die werden z.B. mit den aktuellen CPU-Kühlern mitgeliefert .


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran also werde ich die Pumpe mal lieber nicht an die lüftersteuerung drann hängen, na ja in einer Woche kommt ja mein T-Balancer BigNG mit dem Sensorhub da habe ich ja dann die möglichkeit die Pumpe auch zu regeln.
Jetzt kommt sie erst mal einfach an einen 12V Anschluss vom NT zwecks dem Testlauf.
Was könntet ihr mir eigentlich jetzt empfehlen um die Wassertemp zu messen die auch gut sein sollte und ziemlich genau messen sollte, danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@VJoe2max also bei mir wahren auch am Kühler und am AGB schon Schraubanschlüsse vorhanden in Silber aber die habe ich entfernt und gegen Schwarze ersetzt, sieht besser aus aber kann es sein das sie auch aus Alu sind was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann denn die Schraubanschlüsse haben schon ein gutes Gewicht.
Wenn es Alu währe würde man es ja schon am Gewicht merken oder nicht da Alu ja sehr leicht ist, ich denke das die aus Messing sind , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Unter anderen haben sie auch eloxierte Alu-Anschlüsse. Soweit ich weiß gibt´s aber nur Pumpenadapter mit Anschluss und ein Reduzieradapter in Alu. Alle anderen Standardanschlüsse sind auch bei Inno ganz normal aus Messing vernickelt . Hab erst vor paar Tagen welche da gehabt. Die werden z.B. mit den aktuellen CPU-Kühlern mitgeliefert .



Okay, dann hab sie ihr Angebot reduziert. Früher gab es die ganze Palette in rot, blau und afaik schwarz, die waren dann alle aus Alu.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was könntet ihr mir eigentlich jetzt empfehlen um die Wassertemp zu messen die auch gut sein sollte und ziemlich genau messen sollte, danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar



Die Genauigkeit hängt von der Kalibrierung ab, die Sensoren an sich sind eh alle die gleichen. Ich rate bei der Auswahl dringend, die Kabellänge zu beachten.



> @VJoe2max also bei mir wahren auch am Kühler und am AGB schon Schraubanschlüsse vorhanden in Silber aber die habe ich entfernt und gegen Schwarze ersetzt, sieht besser aus aber kann es sein das sie auch aus Alu



Die silbernen sind unbedenklich. Alu zu vernickeln dürfte deutlich teurer sein, als in Messing zu fertigen


----------



## snapstar123 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. also am besten schauen das es vom Kabel her reicht nicht das ich dann das Problem habe und das Kabel ist zu kurz.
Dann werde ich mal schauen welcher so von der Optik her ins Konzept passt, danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ich656 (21. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> Sind die Temps von meinem CPU AMD Phenom 965 BE nicht OC normal?
> 
> Idel: 34°C
> Prime95 und 3DMark06: 43°C
> ...



Die Temps habe ich mit Everest und HW Monitor ausgelesen.


----------



## fuSi0n (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich wollte in meinem System jtzt noch einen NB-Kühler einbauen -> EK NB/SB 5 (ist glaube ich ein simpler Kanalkühler) und da ich keinen Durchflussmesser habe, stellt sich für mich die Frage ob meine kleine Pumpe das noch schafft. Mosfets werde ich aber nur passiv kühlen, das reicht, erstmal... 

Mein System

Radi: Magicool Slim 420
Schläuche: 16/10
Winkel: bisher 3 wird sich aber wohl noch ein 4ter wegen der NB dazu gesellen.
CPU: HK 3.0 LT
GPU: EK Waterblocks Fullcover GTX 275 GW
Pumpe: XSPC X2O 450

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja schafft sie.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine andere Frage und zwar geht es um die Aquatuning Schraubanschlüsse 10/8 und die Inno-Schläuche 10/8 die ja aber nicht in 10/8 gefertigt sind, die Schläuche halt.
Wenn ich denn Schlauch drüber habe und ich die Mutter zu schraube geht es  mit dem Schraubenschlüssel schon sehr schwer.
Müssen sie komplett verschraubt sein also das die Schraubanschlüsse komplett zu gedreht sind denn die Schläuche halten auch so fest aber sie sind eben nicht ganz zu gedreht.
Währe es jetzt besser sie komplett zu zu drehen weil es schon mit der Hand gar nicht mehr zu drehen geht und mit dem Schraubenschlüssel eben auch schon sehr schwer, ich kann auch Fotos machen wie es aussieht.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Überwurfmutter/Schraubis nur Handfest drehen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muessen nicht komplett zugedreht sein, hauptsache fest und dicht halt

merke: nach fest kommt ab, und dann kommt arbeit!


----------



## fuSi0n (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte schraube nicht da mit Gewalt und einem Schraubenschlüssel. Bei Schraubanschlüssen reicht wirklich handfest! Die Überwurfmuttern müssen nicht ganz runtergehen. Sie haben nur den Zweck den Schlauch gegen die Tülle zu drücken, sie dichten nicht indem sie bis zum Gewindeanschlag gezogen werden. So kannst die dir sogar deinen Schlauch zerscheren was zu einer Leckage führen kann. Bei mir geht eine Überwurfmutter auch nicht ganz nach unten, aber der Anschluss ist absolut dicht. Die Schläuche sind auch nicht immer gleich dick --> Produktionsbedingte Toleranzen sind normal.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt dann passt das ja so wie ich das habe, dachte mir schon das gibts ja nicht selbst mit dem Schraubenschlüssel habe ich etwas mehr Kraft gebraucht weshalb ich das lieber so lasse bevor eben der Schlauch ab ist oder so.
Ich danke für eure Hilfe, dann ist ja alles soweit jetzt start klar und alle Fragen beantwortet damit nichts mehr schief gehen kann.
Trozdem lasse ich erst mal alles ohne Hardware laufen denn es kann ja auch wo anders vieleicht was sein , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Wieso holt man sich erst eine Doppellaing (=sinnlos viel Leistung) und regelt sie dann runter (=normale Leistung, doppelter Preis) und kauft dafür auch noch Zubehör (=normale Leistung, mehr als doppelter Preis)?
> Wäre es nicht einfacher, einfach eine abzuschalten?


Die Frage(n) will ich Dir beantworten:


ich kann mit 'ner Doppel-Laing auf 50% den gleichen Durchfluss erreichen, wie mit einer auf 100% - nur leiser!
Ich habe - mein Kreislauf scheint ein wenig restriktiv zu sein - mehr Reserven, sollte ich sie mal brauchen: der nächste Sommer kommt (nur: wann?)
Eine Abschalten, ok.
Aber wie realisiere ich das am AE?
Außerdem sieht eine Doppel-Laing einfach Cool aus!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## empty (22. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird sich nicht addieren, genauso wenig wie 2 Grafikkarten im SLI/Crossfire 200% geben ....


----------



## snapstar123 (23. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da noch mal eine Frage wegen einem Tempsensor, was würdet ihr empfehlen.
Ich habe mal einige ausgesucht und hat es einen Vorteil wenn er direkt an einem kühler befestigt wird aber ich möchte ja die Wassertemp wissen und ich glaube wenn er am Kühler befestigt wird verfälscht es das Ergebniss vom Wasser kann das sein.
Bringen eigentlich 2 tempsensoren was oder reicht einer aus und wo würdet ihr denn am besten befestigen an welcher stelle wo man am besten die Wassertemp misst vor denn Kühlern oder danach.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT und aquaduct Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 71162

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71170

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde 71155

http://http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p809_Thermosensor-In-Line-G1-4.html

Also das währen die wo ich mir ausgesucht habe aber welche währe zu empfehlen er sollte am besten schwarz sein wie von Aquacomputer oder Phobya, ich weis aber nicht ob das was bringt wie der letzte mit dem T-Stück ob der genauer misst.
Es wird mit dem T-Balancer BigNG und dem Digitalen Sensorhub ausgelesn.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen ob es was bringt 2 Stück zu verwenden, dann das mit dem T-Stück ob das Vorteile hat und eben der eine von Aquacomputer wo direkt auf denn Kühler kommt.
Ich möchte aber eigentlich nur am besten genau die Wassertemp messen bzw die Delta wo ja wichtiger sein soll wie z.B. der Durchfluss sowie die Temps von der CPU usw. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuSi0n (23. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einer reicht. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das der Aquacomputer [Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160] wirklich gut ist. Ich hab meinem direkt vorm AGB und die Temperaturen sind ziemlich genau (Vergleich mit Thermometer im AGB +/-1 °C).


----------



## snapstar123 (23. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. dass passt ja vom Preis her spielen sie ja alle in einer Region und der von Aquacomputer passt vom Optischen auch.
Jetzt habe ich eine Frage und zwar ist mein AGB hinten am gehäuse angebracht und da aussen meistens eine andere temperatur herrscht kann es ja das Ergebniss verfälschen oder nicht.
Hast du ihm am AGB wenn er zur Pumpe führt oder wo das Wasser kommt von denn Kühlern oder radis, ich weis ja nicht was bei dir zum Schluss an denn AGB kommt.
Würde es was bringen 2 ins System zu integrieren oder währe das schwachsinn, ich danke schon mal für die Antwort.
Ach ja falls von bedeutung ist bei mir so der kreislauf.
AGB-Pumpe-CPUkühler-Boardkühler-Radi-Radi-AGB und dazwischen noch der DFM von Koolance weis aber auch nicht wo ich denn am besten unterbringe und für die Graka kommt noch ein Kühler , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja was haltet ihr von dem von Phobya der hat auch ein sehr gutes Desing mit innen und aussen G1/4 Gewinde


Mal eine andere Frage, die sehr wichtig ist und zwar habe ich jetzt einen Probelauf durchgeführt alles ohne Probleme.
Alles ist dicht und die Luft habe ich auch sehr gut raus bekommen mit denn Entlüftungsschrauben am Radi und durch kippen der Kühler.
Ich habe denn lauf ja ohne Hardware gemacht, ich habe die Pumpe nur an mein anderes System an einem Molex gehangen und dann halt An machen ins Bios wieder aus machen Wasser nachfüllen und hin und her.
So jetzt soll ja alles eingebaut werden und das Destiwasser mit dem G48 habe ich schon wieder abgelassen.
Wie soll ich jetzt am besten die Kühler Radis usw. richtig sauber machen wegen denn Reststoffen also das Wasser, ich habe es schon abtropfen lassen aber es ist ja immer noch was in denn Komponenten denn man kann sie ja nicht öffnen und trocknen wie bei denn Radis.
Was macht man da jetzt am besten da ich die komponenten ja erst so in einer Woche erst verbau da ich noch ein paar Sachen ändern muss.
Ich wollte nur sehen ob auch alles dicht ist da es ja meine erste Wakü ist und bei denn Radis habe ich ja auch etwas gepfuscht bzw. ist mit wo ich die Locher vergrössert habe zum M4 Gewinde zwecks befestigung und da ist mir die unterlegplatte weggerutscht und habe halt in die Lamellen gebort und auch eine Strebe mit angebohrt aber zum Glück ist es dicht, also Probelauf hat perfekt funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Also was sollte ich jetzt machen zwecks denn Kühlern, AGB, Pumpe,Radis usw. es wahr ja G48 mit drinnen hochkonzentriert eben wegen dem Aluminium, also zwischen 1:10 und 1:5 so dazwischen das Verhältnis mit Destiwasser ohne andere Farbzusätze oder was anderes.
Ich würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen und ein paar Tipps wie man die komponenten richtig reinigt und trocknet , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> - ich kann mit 'ner Doppel-Laing auf 50% den gleichen Durchfluss erreichen, wie mit einer auf 100% - nur leiser!
> - Ich habe - mein Kreislauf scheint ein wenig restriktiv zu sein - mehr Reserven, sollte ich sie mal brauchen: der nächste Sommer kommt (nur: wann?)



Mag ja sein, dass ich keine Ahnung von restriktiven Kreisläufen habe (*nach unten schiel: eher nicht*), aber glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Zehntelgrad Unterschiede (wieviel sinds denn genau?) 10K höhere Raumtemperaturen ausgleichen würden 



> [*]Eine Abschalten, ok.
> Aber wie realisiere ich das am AE?



Das realisierst du gar nicht am AE, sondern am Stecker. Du regelst eine Laing nach Bedarf und der Bedarf so hoch werden sollte, dass die nicht mehr reicht, schließt du die zweite an. Wenn der Sommer vorbei ist, klemmst du sie wieder ab.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine fixe Frage von mir:

war ja nun ne Weile abstinent vom Wasser, möchte aber bald wieder umsteigen. Nun wollte ich nur mal eben wissen, ob man heutzutage eigentlich Kupfer + Alu in einen Kreislauf hängen kann (mit den richtigen Zusätzen), oder, ob man das nach wie vor, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, unterlassen sollte.

Edit: vernickeln kann man Alu ja nicht, oder?


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beumel, die wenigsten Hersteller bieten noch Alu-Radi an, und es gilt nach wie vor solche zu meiden.

ganz Generell gesagt. Etwas technischer steht es im Wakü (Chemie-Thread) Beitrag von Vjoe2Max


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ging eher um Alu-Kühler als um Radis^^ Und nickeln geht auch nicht? Den Chemiethread schau ich mir gleich mal an.


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woher bekommst du ein Alu-Kühler? Hab ich noch nie gesehen. Bin auch erst seit 2006 am WaKü meines PCs aber ein Alu-Kühler hab ich nie gesehen (gabs das mal?), da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit auch extrem beschnitten ist.
Du wirst wohl für keine Aktuellen Sockel mehr Alu (falls es die gab) Kühler finden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja früher gabs mal welche für die Northbridge z.B., RAM-Kühler gibts auch aus Alu, um die genau geht es mir nämlich.


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann das einer bestätigen? Hast du Links dazu?


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gesehen. Bin auch erst seit 2006 am WaKü meines PCs aber ein Alu-Kühler hab ich nie gesehen (gabs das mal?), da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit auch extrem beschnitten ist.
> Du wirst wohl für keine Aktuellen Sockel mehr Alu (falls es die gab) Kühler finden.



Hmm ... blätter mal ein Seite zurück und schau dir Post #8167 an - das ist einer . Sogar für einen sehr aktuellen Sockel .

Haste sicher übersehen ... 

Alu-Kühler lassen sich mit gutem und relativ hoch dosiertem Korrosionsschutz schon betreiben. Das ist halt nicht gerade die Ideallösung, aber man kann eben nicht immer alles haben .

Edit: Der gewünschte Link: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...igh-Performance-Set--2x-Cooler---4x-Pad-.html


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okey aus dem Einzelpost ... sicher hab ich den übersehen, irgendwie hätt ich nie angenommen das es das gibt und mich demnach auch nicht darauf geachtet, Innovatek ohne Worte. .... Okey und der Phobya ist eloxiert.

Kk, thx, bye ich bin auch schon wieder still.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja auch nicht weiter wild^^ Du schreibst eloxiert - wenn das Alu eloxiert ist, dann kann man es einbinden, oder wie? Wenn nicht habe gerade mal ein paar Galvanikerseiten durchforstet, die vernickeln Alu, dann dürfte sich das Problem erledigen oder?


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein eben im Chemie-Thread steht ja das Al2O3 das eloxierte Aluminium "bröcklig" (umschreibt ganz gut) ist und sich so eben ablösen kann, und die Oxidation vom Aluminium weiter geht.

So weit ich das verstanden habe ja. Vernickeln ist genau dafür da. (Bitte um Korrektur, heute bin ich hier am "Fehler" machen verunsicher gerade etwas)


----------



## 4clocker (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit nem vernickeltem Kühler passiert nix..aber wenn irgendwo (z.b. am Gewinde) die Nickelschicht ab blättert dann ist die ganze vernickelei auch wieder fürs Klo


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut dann schau ich mal, danke euch


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> Nein eben im Chemie-Thread steht ja das Al2O3 das eloxierte Aluminium "bröcklig" (umschreibt ganz gut) ist und sich so eben ablösen kann, und die Oxidation vom Aluminium weiter geht.
> 
> So weit ich das verstanden habe ja. Vernickeln ist genau dafür da. (Bitte um Korrektur, heute bin ich hier am "Fehler" machen verunsicher gerade etwas)



Die Eloxalschicht ist nicht bröckelig sondern spröde! Spröde würde man besser mit hart und schlecht verformbar umschreiben .

Ob das Alu nun vernickelt oder eloxiert wird, ist eigentlich egal - hat ne ähnliche Wirkung. Das Problem dabei hat 4clocker aber schon benannt. Effektiv also das gleiche Problem wie bei der Eloxalschicht. 

Aber wie gesagt wenn man mit dem Zeug vorsichtig umgeht, und ordentlichen Korrosionsschutz benutzt passt das schon. Wer mal die ersten Erfahrungen mit Alu-Korrosion in der Wakü gesammelt hat wird aber beim nächsten mal trotzdem zu Kupfer greifen. Abgesehen davon: RAM-Kühlung ist eigentlich ziemlich überflüssig . Aber ich darf gar nichts dagegen sagen - hab schließlich auch RAM-Kühler drauf .


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darum studiere ich kein Deutsch, war nie besonders gut in Fremdsprachen  ich musste sogar Euphemismus nachgoogeln


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max: Du meinst also, dass vernickeln praktisch nix bringt um das Alu irgendwie zu schützen?


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt wohl auf die Dicke der Nickel-Schicht drauf an. Nicht das man gleich beim eindrehen die Nickelschicht abschmirgelt...


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso am Gewinde, ja das ist klar, aber wenn jetzt der eigentliche Kühlbereich, wo das Wasser drüber fließt, komplett bedeckt ist, da hält das doch, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht weiter wild^^ Du schreibst eloxiert - wenn das Alu eloxiert ist, dann kann man es einbinden, oder wie? Wenn nicht habe gerade mal ein paar Galvanikerseiten durchforstet, die vernickeln Alu, dann dürfte sich das Problem erledigen oder?





euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Achso am Gewinde, ja das ist klar, aber wenn jetzt der eigentliche Kühlbereich, wo das Wasser drüber fließt, komplett bedeckt ist, da hält das doch, oder?



Und was machst du am Übergang?
Watercool hat beim Baby-HK 1.0 einen verkupferten (in der Special-Edition sogar vergoldeten) Aluminiumdeckel verbaut. Da gab es eine ganze Reihe von schweren Korrosionfällen. Bei eloxierten Kühlern sieht es auch nicht besser aus. (und man kriegt Unmengen Farbe in den Kreislauf. Zumindest ist dass die beste Erklärung, die ich für mein System habe)
Fazit:
In der Theorie mögen korrosionsfeste Beschichtungen möglich sein (solange es nicht zu sauer wird), aber in der Praxis ist die Fehlerquote besorgnisserregend.

Aber imho stellt sich die Frage auch gar nicht, da es keinen einzigen Alukühler am Markt gibt, der eine Anschaffung wert wäre - selbst wenn man die Korrosion unberücksichtigt lässt.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber imho stellt sich die Frage auch gar nicht, da es keinen einzigen Alukühler am Markt gibt, der eine Anschaffung wert wäre - selbst wenn man die Korrosion unberücksichtigt lässt.



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen . Zumal es auch bei den RAM-Kühlern alufreie Alternativen gibt . 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich es tatsächlich geschafft habe einen Alu-Kühler von Inno (mein erster Kühler - hatte noch keine Ahnung) mehrere Jahre zu betreiben ohne große Probleme damit zu haben. Am Ende konnte man dann freilich schon deutlich sichtbare Korrosionsspuren am Alu sehen aber immerhin hat er fast drei Jahre durchgehalten. Wurde allerdings auch immer mit hoch dosiertem Korrosionsschutz betrieben. Bei einem alten Cape-AB mit Alu-Boden das gleiche Spiel allerdings hat es denn doch recht deutlich zerfressen. 

Wie das ohne den Betrieb mit gutem Korrosionssschutz ausgesehen hätte, konnte ich aber vor einiger Zeit im Kühlmittelbehälter meiner Fräse beobachten. Da hatte ich gerade noch Glück, dass das Teil nicht vollständig durchkorrodiert ist - und das immerhin durch 5mm massives Alu!
Überall große Klumpen von Korrosionsprodukten völlig kaputte Oberflächen. 
Hatte mir doch tatsächlich eingebildet, dass das Kühlschmiermittel durch seinen hohen Ölanteil die Oberflächen vor Korrosiosn schützt . Bei Gusseisen ist da such kein Problem. 

Bezeichnender Weise ist dieser Behälter früher auch mal ein Wakü-Ausgleichsbehälter gewesen. Den konnte man ganz normal kaufen  (nicht mal eloxiertes Alu!).


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin wenigstens nicht der einzige mit Jugendsünden ... Thermaltake ... *schäm*


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ich werde mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mir ne Art Testlauf aufbauen und das mal ne Weile laufen lassen und schauen wie es sich entwickelt. Danke für eure Ausführungen  Da Nickel nicht korrodiert, sollte ich mir wirklich nur Gedanken an den Gewinden machen, dass dort ne "offene" Stelle entsteht?

@VJoe2max: hatte damals auch einen Northbridgekühler von Zalman (glaube ich) aus Alu, lief Jahre lang gut und ohne Probleme, ein bisschen angeknabbert sah er schon aus, aber nicht sonderlich erwähnenswert.


----------



## 4clocker (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für nen vernickelten Kühler würde ich sicherheitshalber noch Gewinde-Dichtband verwenden.

Schützt ganz normales Glysantin das Aluminium nicht am besten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich es tatsächlich geschafft habe einen Alu-Kühler von Inno (mein erster Kühler - hatte noch keine Ahnung) mehrere Jahre zu betreiben ohne große Probleme damit zu haben. Am Ende konnte man dann freilich schon deutlich sichtbare Korrosionsspuren am Alu sehen aber immerhin hat er fast drei Jahre durchgehalten. Wurde allerdings auch immer mit hoch dosiertem Korrosionsschutz betrieben. Bei einem alten Cape-AB mit Alu-Boden das gleiche Spiel allerdings hat es denn doch recht deutlich zerfressen.
> 
> Wie das ohne den Betrieb mit gutem Korrosionssschutz ausgesehen hätte, konnte ich aber vor einiger Zeit im Kühlmittelbehälter meiner Fräse beobachten. Da hatte ich gerade noch Glück, dass das Teil nicht vollständig durchkorrodiert ist - und das immerhin durch 5mm massives Alu!
> Überall große Klumpen von Korrosionsprodukten völlig kaputte Oberflächen.
> Hatte mir doch tatsächlich eingebildet, dass das Kühlschmiermittel durch seinen hohen Ölanteil die Oberflächen vor Korrosiosn schützt . Bei Gusseisen ist da such kein Problem.



Hmm - also Mein Netzteilkühler hat über 2 Jahre ohne Korrosionsschutz geschätzte 1,5mm an der am stärksten korrodierten Stelle verloren. (etwas schwer zu beurteilen bei nem gebohrten Kanalkühler, der noch lange nicht durchkorrodiert ist  )




euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Na ich werde mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich mir ne Art Testlauf aufbauen und das mal ne Weile laufen lassen und schauen wie es sich entwickelt. Danke für eure Ausführungen  Da Nickel nicht korrodiert, sollte ich mir wirklich nur Gedanken an den Gewinden machen, dass dort ne "offene" Stelle entsteht?



Sobald du an einer Stelle Korrosion hast, wird sich die Eloxierung in deren Umkreis ablösen. Das Ergebniss kann sich in jede erdenkliche Richtung ausbreiten, gleichzeitig werden Farbpartikel aus der Eloxierung (falls farbig) freigesetzt und Korrosionsprodukte können sich an anderer Stelle z.B. in engen Kühlern ablagern.


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich probiere es mit etwas das mit Madz probiert beizubringen 

@eumel: Bist du so sparsam das du weder besseren Wissens bedingungslos an deinem Alu-MB-Kühler hängst? Wer sagt das der überhaupt auf dein aktuelles Board passt?


----------



## 4clocker (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das schaut dann so aus...nach ca einen Jahr


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mmmmm LECKER!! war das mit oder ohne Makro? .... ist ne Nahaufnahme möglich? Um den Schaden mal genau zu begutachten


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Nickelschicht auf der Düsenplatte scheint teilweise schon aufgelöst zu sein  - nett 

Den Rest kann man putzen


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> @eumel: Bist du so sparsam das du weder besseren Wissens bedingungslos an deinem Alu-MB-Kühler hängst? Wer sagt das der überhaupt auf dein aktuelles Board passt?



Wer spricht denn von MB-Kühlern? Ich habe ne komplette Kupfer-WaKü-Heatpipe aufm Board, da schnall ich mir sicher keine Alu-Kühler drauf. Mir gings um den RAM, da der Alukühler hat. Aber wenn man das hier alles liest, dann lass ich den RAM lieber so außerhalb des Kreislaufes.


----------



## fuSi0n (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ram mit Wasser zu kühlen ist so ziemlich das sinnfreiestes was es so gibt  Money-sink!


----------



## 4clocker (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh ja da kann man wirklich sinnlos & extrem viel Geld rein stecken und man hat so gut wie keinen Nutzen davon.
Wenn ich mir nen Ram-Lüfteraufsatz hole für günstig Geld und den bei 5 Volt laufen lasse dann höhr ich nix davon und der Seicher bleibt trotzdem kühl genug


----------



## coati (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normal tut's auch ein Frontlüfter @5V.


----------



## ich656 (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Unterbreche mal Kurz für ne Zwischenfrage 

Welche Temperatur Sensor ist besser?

Dieser mit Innengewinde beidseitig oder dieser mit Innen- und Außengewinde?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag mal beide sind gleich gut, da in beiden die Selben Foliensensoren sitzen.
Ich bevorzuge die mit Innen- und Ausengewinde, weil diese besser bei mir im Kreislauf integrierbar sind.


----------



## ich656 (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die von der Genauigkeit gut?
Also würde auch die Innen- und Außengewinde nehmen, da ich die direkt am Radi anschrauben kann ohne weitere Anschlüsse verwenden zu müssen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genauigkeit ist OK. Eventuell mit einem Thermometer nachmessen und ggf in der Aquasuite nachstellen.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu denn Thema gerade mit denn Tempsensoren, ich überlege mir auch denn mit Innen-und Ausengewinde zu holen, lohnt es sich 2 ins System zu bauen oder reicht einer völlig aus.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuSi0n (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du das nicht schonmal gefragt? Und ich glaube ich hatte gesagt das es keinen großen Sinn im System macht da der Unterschied im laufenden System vllt 1-3 °K sind. Kannst es selbst testen Sensor an den Radi und nen Thermometer im AGb...
Aber scheinbar sind nur antworten von anderen Usern lesenswert....


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu den Temperatursensoren: ich habe bis zu vier bei mir im System gehabt.
Die Dinger haben teilweise eine erhebliche Streuung.
Das führte dann dazu, dass die CPU kühlte und eine negative Leistung erbrachte.

Ich beschränke mich auf drei:

Einlass
zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU
Auslass
Ist auch nur deswegen, weil ich die Wakü ggf. nach der Temperatur _hinter _der Graka regeln will.

Die Unterschiede sind tatsächlich recht gering - es sei denn, man hat 'ne Verstopfung.
Dann sieht es nach 15 Minuten Furmartk & Prime so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz nach dem Bild schaltete sich der Rechner ab.
Auffällig: der Einlass hat nur 28,8°, Auslass und der Temperatursensor zwischen Graka und CPU haben 57,7 bzw. 60,4°.
Soviel zum Thema 'geringfügige Unterschiede im Kreislauf'....
Hintergrund: Die Schnellkupplungen zwischen Rechner und Radi hatten keinen Durchgang mehr......

Nach 75 Minuten Idle-Betrieb waren die Temps so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja....

Inzwischen sind die Schnellkupplungen 'Raus geflogen und ich habe kaum noch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Temps:

Einlass: 26,2°
Auslass: 27,3°
Graka > CPU: 26,5°
Das alles bei ~22,2° Außentemperatur und 26,2° auf dem Mora 2 und oben im Gehäuse.
Mal gerade ein Grad Unterschied - das kann auch gut die Streuung der Sensoren sein.
Früher hatte ich öfters am Auslass geringere Temperaturen wie am Einlass - das geht ja eigentlich nicht....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@fuSIOn ja hast du auch aber ich glaube nur das es darum ging wo am besten anbringen, bei dir ist er am AGB mir kommt es halt darauf an das ich auch eine sichere Kontrolle habe und dannn natürlich noch für verschiedene Tests.
Trozdem Danke für deine Antwort und Sry wenn ich was überlesen habe , Mfg Snapstar

@Schienenbruch also das sind viele aber damit hast du ja dann auch eine gute Kontrolle im Kreislauf falls was schieft läuft wie auf denn Screens zwecks der Verstopfung.
Dann werde ich mir wahrscheinlich 2 Stück anschaffe da bei mir ja noch Alu im Kreislauf ist wegen dem Inno-Kühler also einer nach oder vor dem Inno-Kühler und einer am AGB.
Macht es einen Unterschied wenn der am AGB hängt da der AGB ausen am Gehäuse angebracht ist weil im Gehäuse herschen ja andere Temps wie ausen am Gehäuse.
Danke auch für die Info , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja was mir noch einfällt, ich will mir die von Aquacomputer holen aber bei Phobya ist auch innen-und aussen Gewinde aber da steht HighFlow keine Verjüngung innerhalb der Temperatursensoren.
Ist das bei denn von Aquacomputer auch so denn da steht nichts davon jetzt weis ich nicht welcher der bessere währe, im Endeffekt gibt es im Bereich Temperatur kaum unterschiede aber zwecks dem Durchfluss.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71170


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm - snapstar, das sind Wassertempsensoren. Sie sollten nur nicht direkt im Luftstrom eines Lüfters sitzen aber im Wesentlichen registrieren die schon die Wassertemperatur und die ist unabhängig davon ob man sich nun innerhalb oder außerhalb des Gehäuses befindet . 

Ein Sensor im Kreislauf reicht btw völlig. Verstopfungen erkennt man besser mit einem Durchflussmesser, denn auf die Temperaturen hat der Durchfluss recht wenig Einfluss. Das muss schon was ziemlich krass blockieren, um solche Werte wie bei in der alten Konfig von Schienenbruch zu bewerkstelligen (sofern die Sensoren einigermaßen kalibriert waren). Da kann´s ja fast nur noch getröpfelt haben...

Die Unterschiede nach dem Umbau sind wesentlich realistischer. So sieht´s eigentlich in jedem Kreislauf aus (auch mit einigermaßen ordentlichen Schnellkupplungen - oder waren das Druckluftkupplungen). 
Mit einem Sensor direkt vor dem Radiator überwachst du in jedem Fall die wärmste Stelle im Kreislauf. Da die Differenzen aber eben so gering sind kann man den Sensor eigentlich in setzen wo man will. Mehrere Sensoren sind nur zu Überwachung der Gesamtdifferenz interessant - die aber in der Regel aber eben völlig irrelevant ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max also einer reicht dann, es geht ja auch darum das ich auch diverse Tests mache wie eben verchiedene Kühler usw.
Wenn es aber dafür auch keinen Sinn macht dann nehme ich nur einen.
Das mit der Ausentemperatur ja wahr eine Schwachsinnige Frage wenn ich selber überlege.
Was stimmt denn jetzt wegen dem HighFlow von Phobya oder ist da Aquacomputer auch sehr gut, ich denke schon denn ich schwanke zwischen denn zwei Tempsensoren aber die Firmen schreiben ja immer etwas rein um zu werben, auf jeden fall muss ich darauf achten das, dass Kabel lang genug ist wurde mir gesagt.
Also bei Aquacomputer würde die Länge reichen 60cm bei Phobya sind es wieder 50cm und wenn der an dem Radi kommt muss es schon länger sein.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen zwecks dem Durchfluss weil ja Phobya ja keine Verjüngung hat und wegen denn Tests ob da auch einer reicht und auch Danke für die Infos , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

VJoe2max: Da hast Du Recht - viel Durchfluss hatte ich nicht mehr.
Waren zuletzt ~21Liter in der Stunde bei 43% Leistung (=Minimalleistung) der Laing.
Jetzt - ohne die Schnellkupplungen - habe ich ~44 Liter...
Habe inzwischen auch die Schnellkupplungen mal 'gespült' und 'durchgeblasen': eine fast völlig zu, die andere auch nicht wirklich besser - neue sind in Planung.

Die Kalibrierung sollte gestimmt haben - derzeit habe ich dieselbe Kalibrierung.
Also sind die Werte zumindest im Verhältnis korrekt, selbst, wenn sie nicht absolut richtig sein sollten - die 44Liter/Stunde bzw. ~100Liter entsprechen auch etwa dem, was die Pumpe so bringen soll.
Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Werte korrekt sind - zumal ich die Einstellung des DFM mehrmals überprüft habe.

Den Sensor vor dem Radi habe ich im Prinzip: Auslass - die wärmste Stelle im Rechner.

Ich teste da am WE nochmal etwas weiter und poste dann auch die Ergebnisse im TB.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also haben die Sensoren dein Durchfluss schon stark gebremmst.
Also was sagt ihr Aquatuning oder Phobya, ich weis ich nerve wegen der frage aber es ist wichtig damit ich die Bestellung los schicken kann.
Ach ja brauche ich dort auch Distanzringe, beim DFM vom Koolancer brauch ich welche steht aber dabei das man die braucht, ich glaube bei denn Sensoren ist es egal, beide sind Identisch auser halt die Kabellänge aber mir geht das mit der Verjüngung nicht aus dem kopf ob der von Phobya wirklich was bringt im gegensatz zu dennen von Aquacomputer , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuSi0n (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gehopst wie gesprungen. Der Aquacomputersensor ist auch nicht wirklich verjüngt.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perfekt, ich danke dann wird es der von Aquacomputer, also für Tests macht es dann trozdem Sinn 2 Stück ins System zu bauen oder da dann auch nicht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also haben die Sensoren dein Durchfluss schon stark gebremmst.


Er schrieb, dass es die Schnellkupplungen waren - nicht die Sensoren . 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also was sagt ihr Aquatuning oder Phobya, ich weis ich nerve wegen der frage aber es ist wichtig damit ich die Bestellung los schicken kann.


Erstens ist Phobya = Aqautuning (Phobya ist mehr oder minder ne Eigenmarke von AT) und zweitens ist es wirklich gehupft wie gesprungen. 
Aquatuning (Abk.: AT) ist jedoch etwas anderes als Aquacomputer (Abk.: AC). AT ist ein Händler mit diversen eigenen Produktlinien und AC ein ganz normaler Wakü-Hersteller dessen Produkte man unter anderem zum Beispiel bei AT kaufen kann . AC hat aber auch einen eigenen Shop in dem es aber nur AC-Produkte gibt.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ach ja brauche ich dort auch Distanzringe, beim DFM vom Koolancer brauch ich welche steht aber dabei das man die braucht,...


 Wer ist denn der Koolancer?  Die Firma heißt Koolance und deren Produkte haben in der Regel eindeutige Bezeichnungen . 
Distanzringe werden beim INS-FM16 oder beim INS-FM17N nur bei Anschlüssen benötigt die ein langes Gewinde haben. Viele der zur Zeit beliebten Anschlüsse haben keine langen Gewinde mehr . Da wäre ein Distanzring u.U. sogar kontraproduktiv!



snapstar123 schrieb:


> ...ich glaube bei denn Sensoren ist es egal, beide sind Identisch auser halt die Kabellänge aber mir geht das mit der Verjüngung nicht aus dem kopf ob der von Phobya wirklich was bringt im gegensatz zu dennen von Aquacomputer , Mfg Snapstar



Die AC-Sensoren haben recht kurze Gewinde. Distanzringe sind dort eigentlich nie erforderlich. 
Wie du inzwischen sicher mitgekriegt hast, spielt der Durchfluss keine wesentliche Rolle, solange er nicht in so niedrige Bereiche wie bei Schienbruch mit den verstopften Kupplungen oder noch geringer abfällt. Für deinem kleinen Kreislauf mit dem Inno-Kühler der keinerlei nennenswerten Widerstand bietet, wirst du dich sowieso in viel höheren Durchflussregion wiederfinden . Da würde auch ein recht restriktive Tempsensor nicht stören.

Was die Frage nach der Anzahl der Sensoren angeht: Was genau möchtest du denn testen? Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten. 
Um zu wissen ob mit der Wassertemp alles in Ordnung ist reicht jedenfalls einer .


----------



## snapstar123 (26. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Danke für die vielen Infos, also bei denn DFM von Koolance INS-FM17N brauche ich Distanzringe denn die eine Stelle kann ich denn Schraubanschluss nicht komplett rein drehen, ich könnte aber dann währe der DFM im Ars...
Also jetzt habe ich es verstanden wieso der Durchfluss so niedrig wahr o.k. also dann werden es die von Aquacomputer, ich weis das Phobya eine Hauseigene Marke von AT ist und das AC auch eigene Produkte anbietet.
Da ich aber ein paar kleinigkeiten mehr brauche die es bei AC nicht gibt bestelle ich über AT.
Ich werde mir dann 2 Stück Sensoren von Aquacomputer holen mit Innen-und Ausengewinde.
Als Test werden verschiedene Sachen anstehen eben z.B. ein Kühlervergleich wie der Inno-Kühler gegen denn Heatkiller oder auch andere oder Radis, Pumpe usw.
Also sind dann 2 Stück am besten geeignet an 2 verschiedenen Stellen und auch gut das ich dort undwahrscheinlich Distanzringe bruche es sind normale Schraubanschlüsse von AT in Black Nickel bloss habe ich mir schon welche bestellt aber 5mm und natürlich zu gross , jetzt kann ich die 3mm bestellen.
Da ich ja Alu mit im Kreislauf habe brauche ich da einen Filter denn wenn ich immer die Bilder sehe wo sich langsam die Kühler auflösen ist nicht schön und bevor das zeug irgendwo drinnen hängt und Schäden anrichtet würde ich lieber einen Filter eun bauen wenn es sich lohnt.
So habe ich ja Destiwasser und G48 im Verhältnis zwischen 1:5 und 1:10 also dazwischen wegen dem Alu aber der Probelauf wahr perfekt ohne Probleme , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rabauke (27. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis jemand von euch zufällig ob auf den "normalen" Supreme auch der Deckel des Supreme HF passt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4clocker schrieb:


> Oh ja da kann man wirklich sinnlos & extrem viel Geld rein stecken und man hat so gut wie keinen Nutzen davon.
> Wenn ich mir nen Ram-Lüfteraufsatz hole für günstig Geld und den bei 5 Volt laufen lasse dann höhr ich nix davon und der Seicher bleibt trotzdem kühl genug



Nur noch so kurz zum Thema: Die Dimms hatten standardmäßig WaKühler drauf, hätte mich also nur etwas Schlauch + Anschlüsse gekostet, was allemal günstiger als Luftkühler gewesen wäre. Aber wie gesagt wegens Alu bleibts draußen.

Hätte auch nicht gedachte, dass ich mal RAM erwische, der von einer Kühlung profitiert. Habe mal die Kühler abmontiert und siehe da, ohne entschärfte Latenzen läuft der RAM nicht stabil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein Sensor im Kreislauf reicht btw völlig. Verstopfungen erkennt man besser mit einem Durchflussmesser, denn auf die Temperaturen hat der Durchfluss recht wenig Einfluss. Das muss schon was ziemlich krass blockieren, um solche Werte wie bei in der alten Konfig von Schienenbruch zu bewerkstelligen (sofern die Sensoren einigermaßen kalibriert waren). Da kann´s ja fast nur noch getröpfelt haben...



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hatte er gar keinen Durchfluss mehr, aber den letzten Sensor direkt am Grakakühler montiert. Soviel also zu "hat das Einfluss auf die Temperatur" 
Wenn man die Sensoren frei in den Kreislauf oder z.B. beide am Radiator installiert, dann sollte man von einer totalen Verstopfung oder einem Pumpenausfall gar nichts merken, weil eben keine Wärme mehr dorthin gelangt.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran: Natürlich würde man dann was merken - nämlich exakt den Fakt, dass dort keine Wärme mehr ankäme und damit die Temperatur im Vergleich zu früher niedriger wäre. Dennoch sind Temperaturwerte kein sicheres Indiz für Verstopfungen. Weituas häufiger als komplette Durchflusshemmungen, das zeigt die Erfahrung, sind langsam zunehmende Widerstände udn ein zunächst sehr moderat sinkender Durchfluss. Das lässt sich hervorragend per DFM feststellen . Temperatursensoren registrieren diesbezügliche Probleme erst wenn es schon fast zu spät ist. -> Also wenn schon Überwachung dann richtig und nicht mit den flaschen Messgeräten Messgrößen überwachen wollen, die diese primär gar nicht registrieren können. 
Allein vom kontra geben hat sich btw noch kein Problem gelöst - also immer pragmatisch bleiben .


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage und zwar passt mein Kühler nicht so richtig für das Board.
Hier mal ein Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das Mittelstück kann ich entfernen aber dafür habe ich 2 Anschlüsse wieder mehr und dann auch wieder mehr Schlauch.

Hier sieht man das Stück wo der Cent ist kühlt die SB ist ein Sockel 1156 Board aber es hat auch Speicher die gekühlt werden müssen wo beim 775 Sockel die NB wahr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Stück liegt wenn er montiert ist nicht auf der SB auf auch wenn ich das Mittelstück weglasse hat er keinen kontak auser ich nehme WLPads für die SB aber dann von der Dicke her mindestens 1,5mm.
Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt da ich massig Zubehör habe ein Kupferblättchen zu nehmen das bei einem Scyth GPU-Kühler bei liegt für die GPU, das sieht so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch der original Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht noch die WLP und denn Schaumgummi der ausen darum ist wo die SB gekühlt hat.
Wenn ich jetzt das kupferblättchen nehme hat das grosse Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung, ach ja hier noch ein Bild von der SB am Board




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn ich auf der einen Seite des kupferblättchen auf die SB lege mit WLP und ausen Schaumgummi damit es nur Kontakt hat zur SB wegen Kurzschluss Gefahr und mit hauch dünner schicht WLP auf denn Kühler.
Was würdet ihr machen denn das mit denn WLPads ist auch keine gute Lösung da der Anpressdruck fehlt und deswegen das mit dem Kupferblättchen, es ist genau 1mm dick.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen ob es was bringt und wie eben die Kühlleistung drunter leiden wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Kühler + Board hast du denn? 

EDIT: schon gefunden. Hast du den Kühler auch nach Anleitung montiert oder nur mal so aufs Board gelegt?


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler wurde mir von der Firma LiquidExtasy.de er ist ein Fullkoverkühler aus reinem Kupfer und der Deckel ist wahrscheinlich Plexiglass in Schwarz oder so was.
Das Board ist das DFI DK P55 T3eH9

DFI DK P55 T3eH9, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Also mit WLP geht gar nichts keinen Kontakt zum Kühler.
Ich habe mir es halt so überlegt das kupferblättchen als zwischenlage zu nutzen, also SB>Kupferblättchen>Kühler aber ob das eben grosse Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung hat, ja wird es aber grosse Verluste da das Kupferblättchen ja auch rein aus Kupfer ist.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> und der Deckel ist wahrscheinlich Plexiglass in Schwarz oder so was.


Der ist aus Delrin/Acetal. 

Der Kühler sollte aber so auf Board passen.



> Hast du den Kühler auch nach Anleitung montiert oder nur mal so aufs Board gelegt?


----------



## GoZoU (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Der Kühler wurde mir von der Firma LiquidExtasy.de er ist ein Fullkoverkühler aus reinem Kupfer und der Deckel ist wahrscheinlich Plexiglass in Schwarz oder so was.





> aber ob das eben grosse Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung hat, ja wird es aber grosse Verluste da das Kupferblättchen ja auch rein aus Kupfer ist.
> Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen



Konkrete Fragen und vollständige Sätze würden das Antworten erleichtern 

Hast du den Kühler denn festgezogen oder hattest du ihn nur lose auf dem Board liegen - die Frage steht immer noch im Raum 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler ist auf dem Board montiert, beide Varianten mit dem Mittelstück und ohne.
Also er ist montiert aber kein Kontakt zur SB bei denn anderen Speicher und Spannungswandler kein Problem da sitzt der Kühler wie eine eins , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es vllt. sein, dass du die Unterlegscheiben, die auch dem Bild der nackten Southbridge so unmotiviert in der Gegend rum fliegen, nicht entfernt hast und der Kühler darauf aufliegt? Dann wäre es klar warum er keinen Kontakt hat.  Auch die auf den Schrablöchern kännten für den Wasserkühler evtl. etwas zu hoch sein, falls der originale SB-Kühler einen Absatz hatte. 
Wie stellst du im Übrigen fest, ob der Kontakt hat oder nicht?


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mal probieren die Unterlegscheiben weg zu lassen aber kann es nicht zum Kurzschluss führen.
Ich habe grosszügig WLP auf die SB gestrichen die PK1 Nano.
Ist die auch geeignet wegen denn Aluanteile in der WLP und dem Kupfer.
Also WLP auf die SB und montiert keinen Abdruck auf dem Kühler gar nichts.
Also ich kann die Unterlegscheiben weglassen bloss ich weis nicht wegen Kurzschluss gefahr.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja bei der SB ist eine Schraube zu befestigen die andere ist weiter oben aber bei der anderen die oben habe ich schon vom Kühler die unterlegscheibe weg weil es gewakelt hat wo ich ihn ohne Mittelstück montiert habe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich benutze die PK1 schon seit einem Jahr und konnte bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen mit Kupfer gehabt, also kannste die bedenkenlos benutzen.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. also ist das schon mal gut da sie dafür die Perfekte kositentz hat.
Also wie sieht das aus wenn ich die Unterlegscheiben weglasse habe ich dann eine Gefahr wegen Kurzschluss , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Konnte bisher auch nichts feststellen, habe die PK-1 auch seit ca. einem Jahr in Gebrauch und muss sagen, dass die einfach super ist, 2°C-3°C bringt die gegenüber manch anderen WLP`s!

Sonst nimm doch Wärmeleitpad`s, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist!? Die Schrauben würde ich jedoch nicht zu fest ziehen, nicht dass das Board feine Risse in den Layern bekommt?! Auch wenn die PCB`s in den letzten Jahren deutlich flexibler geworden sind, ist trotzdem Vorsicht geboten. 

Einen Kurzschluss würde ich vernachlässigen bzw. ausschließen. Zur Sicherheit kannst du aber welche benutzen oder hast du dann zu wenig Gewinde?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo welche Unterlegscheiben hinkommen steht doch in der Anleitung.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber wegen denn Unterlegscheiben habe ich ja keinen Kontakt zu der SB, wenn ich sie weglasse würde vieleicht der Kühler auf der SB aufliegen und das ist ja das Problem weil der Kühler keinen Kontakt zur SB hat und die Schrauben sind komplett festgeschraubt deswegen auch die Unterlegscheiben weg lassen, ich habe darauf geachtet damit eben sich das PCB nicht verbiegt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich kann mal probieren die Unterlegscheiben weg zu lassen aber kann es nicht zum Kurzschluss führen.


Die Gefahr besteht eigentlich nicht.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich habe grosszügig WLP auf die SB gestrichen die PK1 Nano.
> Ist die auch geeignet wegen denn Aluanteile in der WLP und dem Kupfer.


 Das Thema hatten wir schon mal, wenn ich mich recht erinnere . Ich dachte es wäre abschließend geklärt. Nein der Alu-Anteil (egal ob es ich nun ob Oxid oder metallisches Alu handelt) hat keinen negativen Einfluss auf den Kühler, da kein Elektrolyt vorhanden ist.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also WLP auf die SB und montiert keinen Abdruck auf dem Kühler gar nichts.


Ok das ist eindeutig.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also ich kann die Unterlegscheiben weglassen bloss ich weis nicht wegen Kurzschluss gefahr.


Überleg mal wie da ein Kurzschluss zu Stande kommen soll . Dazu müsstes du die Schrauben schon dermaßen fest ziehen, dass ich das Board sichtbar hoch biegt.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja bei der SB ist eine Schraube zu befestigen die andere ist weiter oben aber bei der anderen die oben habe ich schon vom Kühler die unterlegscheibe weg weil es gewakelt hat wo ich ihn ohne Mittelstück montiert habe , Mfg Snapstar



Ich kann zwar aufgrund des Satzbaus nur ungefähr erahnen was du sagen möchtest, aber es hört sich ganz danach an, dass Unterlegscheiben zu hoch sind. Gehörten die btw zum Wasserkühler oder waren die noch vom Original-Kühler?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das macht aber keinen Sinn!? Wenn du die Schrauben festziehst ohne Unterlegscheibe und die SB Kontakt mit dem Kühler hat, dann muss dies auch mit der Unterlegscheibe gehen. Auf welcher Seite des Boards hast du die Unterlegscheibe? Hinten, vorn oder beide? Ich würde wenn überhaupt nur auf der Rückseite des PCB`s Unterlegscheiben verwenden, wenns es dann nicht passt: nimm andere....


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Unterlegscheibe zu hoch sind (die die man oben im Bild sieht - Vorderseite), gibt´s keinen Kontakt . Zudem liegen auf dem Bild noch zwei weitere Schieben völlig sinnlos in der Gegend rum - die haben da auch nichts verloren. 

Natürlich geht´s um die hohen Unterlegscheiben auf der Vorderseite. Auf der Rückseite sollte man schon welche verwenden - das ist ja klar.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh sorry, habe die Bilder nicht gesehen  Mein Internet ist über Handy zu langsam, dadurch wurden die Bilder nicht geladen. 

Wenn du die Scheiben nutzen willst, nimm doch sonst Wärmeleitpads!? Wenn du das nicht möchtest, lass die Unterlegscheiben vorne weg!


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Unterlegscheiben was zu viel sind habe ich schon entfernt was man auf dem Bild gesehen hat, auf der Rückseite sind auch unterlegscheiben vorne sind welche am Board und welche die zum Kühler gehören aber da habe ich vorne bei der SB die auch schon weggelassen.
Der Kühler wird mit 4 Schrauben befestig 2 bei denn Spawas und eine bei der SB und eine weiter oben bei der SB, wenn ich das Mittelstück weglasse hat das eigentlich einen Nachteil weil da oben wo die NB wahr auch Chips sind und dort hat der kühler keinen halt der für die SB weil er ja nur dort mit 2 Schrauben befestigt wird und weiter oben eben nicht.
Ich mach mal Bilder vom Kühler ohne das Mittelstück sowie vom Board wegen der SB und denn Chips bei der damaligen NB vom 775 Sockel , Mfg Snapstar

Hier mal Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Anleitung steht das nur auf die Rückseite Unterlegscheiben kommen. Wärmeleitpads müssen nicht verwendet werden.

PS: Wenn du Board + Kühler zu mir schickst, montier ich ihn dir.


----------



## GMJ (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auch wenn mich einige WaKü Pros hier schlagen werden, aber ich suche nach einer GraKa die im späteren Ausbau mit full cover WaKü angebunden werden soll.

Momentan schwanke ich zwischen Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB und Gainward GTX460 GLH 1GB, aber beide sind soweit ich's noch weiß keine Referenzlayouts, ergo kein full cover verfügbar?

Korregiert mich, wenns nicht stimmt.

Gibts denn Vorschläge für GraKas, im Leistungsbereich der beiden oben genannten für full hd, mit full cover Wakühler verfügbar oder muss ich einen Tod sterben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der GTX 460 lohnt ein Komplettkühler nicht, da reicht auch ein GPU Only Kühler + passive Kühlkörper + ein leichter Luftzug über die Karte.


----------



## GMJ (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lohnen im Sinn von P/L oder werden die SpaWas nicht ausreichend heiß bei OC um die Mehrleistung von aktiver Kühlung zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen P/L, wegen dem Layout, die Karte allgemein nichts o viel Wärme abgibt.


----------



## snapstar123 (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> In der Anleitung steht das nur auf die Rückseite Unterlegscheiben kommen. Wärmeleitpads müssen nicht verwendet werden.
> 
> PS: Wenn du Board + Kühler zu mir schickst, montier ich ihn dir.



Ja stimmt schon aber beim Kühler kommen auch unterlegscheiben zwischen denn federn, und die musste ich auch schon kürzen da hinten auf dem Board so zu sagen Halterungen sind.
So sieht es von hinten aus aber es ist gut um das Board ein bischen stabiler machen da der Kühler schon einiges wiegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so von der Rückseite hat es schon mal Halt.
Ich werde jetzt mal alles demontieren und auch die Unterlegscheiben weg lassen auser bei denn Spawas da hält er perfekt und mal schauen ob er Kontakt hat wenn nicht dann werde ich das mit dem Kupferblättchen es versuchen.
Die SB wird ja nicht so warm und mehr Spannung bekommt sie auch nicht dann dürfte es schon reichen.
(Kühler>WLP>Kupferblättchen>WLP>SB) um das Kupferblättchen noch ein viereck aus Schaumgummi wie beim Originlkühler und es dürfte keine Probleme geben.
Mir ist nämlich was aufgefallen und zwar wenn ich das Mittelstück weg lasse und nur denn Kühler für die SB und denn Chips nehme ich ich lege ihn nur richtig hin zur Montage wackelt er an einem Punkt.
So zu sagen ist der Punkt wo die Chips sind (damals NB wahr) höher als die SB von der Dicke aus gesehen vom Board aber es Wackelt hier.
Also das wackeln dürfte nicht sein, ich muss da noch mal schauen nicht das der Kühler mit irgendwass kolodiert.
Ich danke euch schon mal für die Antworten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Ich hab dann auch mal ein paar Fragen 

1. bezüglich DFM:
Gibt es sowas oder sowas  auch für Liter/Stunde? Ich will keine Aquaero oder ähnliches sondern einfach nur einen DFM, den ich an einen Lüftersteuerung anschließen kann und dann statt den U/min die l/h stehen hab...

2. ein paar Fragen zum Kryos:
Wird es die HF Variante auch mit anderen Deckeln also z.B. POM oder vernickelt geben? Wird es eine Variante mit vernickeltem Boden geben? Wenn ich keine HF Variante nehm, passt dann eine Kombination aus einem 16/10 Anschluss und einem 45°-Winkel oder brauch ich sogar 2 Winkel?

Ich danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. nein. 
2. nein. Einen Winkel wirst du bei den normalen Versionen schon brauchen, eher 2.


----------



## Uter (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade... trotzdem danke für die Antwort.
Naja dann wart ich noch etwas und kauf mir dann vielleicht einen HF oder POM. Oder weiß jemand ob es in näherer Zukuft einen neuen Kühler geben wird, auf den sich das Warten lohnen könnte?


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das warten lohnt für keinen CPU Kühler. Soviel (Performancemäßig) tut sich da in nächster Zeit nicht.


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum wird bitte der H50/70 als vollwertige wakü gesehn? find ich nich gut


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ole: die H50/70 sind teilweise recht umstritten - in Bezug darauf, ob es nun eine Wakü ist oder nicht.
Ich persönlich meine: Nein.
Und: 'vollwertig' sind die Dinger sicher nicht.
für eine vollwertige Wakü fehlt ihnen ein wichtiger Aspekt: die Erweiterbarkeit!
Und: ob da tatsächlich Wasser drin ist, weiß ja auch keiner.
Könnte ja auch ein Wärmeträgeröl drin sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Klutten (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beiden Kühlungen sind vollwertige Wasserkühlungen, also dürfen sie auch so bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Uter (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das warten lohnt für keinen CPU Kühler. Soviel (Performancemäßig) tut sich da in nächster Zeit nicht.



Da hast du natürlich auch Recht aber im Moment reicht auch noch mein alter und bis ich nicht auch noch was anderes bestellen muss wart ich noch... könnt ja sein, dass noch was gutes kommt...


----------



## sen1287 (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vllt. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen^^
ich bin auf der suche nach einer "lüfterserie", die diverse größen hat.
bisher hab ich mich dumm und dämlich gesucht 
wünschenswert wäre von 120, 140, 200 bis 220/230 mm.
absolut perfekt wären die lüfter in white, inkl. leds, aber ich bin froh wenn 
ich überhaupt optisch einheitliche finde


----------



## nyso (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meines Wissens nach gibts das nur von Xigmatek.


----------



## sen1287 (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wo ?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking


----------



## sen1287 (31. August 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut, hab ich soeben geguckt, jedoch musste ich feststellen das es von xigmatek keine lüfter über 200 mm gibt und der eine vorhandene 220 mm
lüfter von akasa mit seiner crystal-clear-old school-optik sieht total hässlich aus


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also hier kannst du mal schauen da sind auch welche dabei über 200mm, ich kann dir auf jeden fall die von Xigmatek empfehlen, da ich ein paar Lüfter getestet habe bin ich doch von der lautstärke überzeugt also sehr leise kann man sagen bei denn 120mm Modellen und die grösseren sind ja noch mal mehr leiser da weniger Umdrehungen um die selbe Fördermenge zu bewerkstelligen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 180-225mm Lüfter

Mal eine frage ich habe jetzt 2 Tempsensoren bestellt die von Aquacomputer mit Innen-und Ausendurchmesse wegen denn verschiedenen Tests.
Wo währen jetzt die optimalen stellen für die Sensoren da ich erst mal denn CPU-Kühler testen möchte wahrscheinlich gegen einen Heatkiller oder Kyros.
Also mein Kreislauf ist ja AGB>Pumpe>CPUkühler>Boardkühler>Radi>Radi>AGB wo währe eigentlich auch so die beste Stelle für denn DFM um denn Durchfluss zu überwachen.
Also bei denn Sensoren dachte ich einer am CPU-Kühler am ausgang und der andere am AGB am Eingang beim DFM habe ich keine Ahnung wo da die beste Stelle währe, muss ich auch auf was achten beim DFM, es ist der hier von Koolance

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter 71163

Es wird alles über denn T-Balancer BigNG und denn Analogen Sensorhub gesteuert.
Ich würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen zwecks denn Sensoren und dem DFM, ach ja es kommt noch ein Filter mit rein das ist der hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool WaKü-Filter - black nickel Magicool WaKü-Filter - black nickel 32082

Da ich lieber auf nummer sicher gehe weil ja Kupfer und Alu im System sind und der I5 Kühler ja angeblich nicht verstopft ist das schon komisch dann würde der Dreck dann weiter gehen in denn Boardkühler wenn welcher drinnen währe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturunterschiede im Kreislauf sind wie gesagt sehr gering. Die Wassertemperatur vor und hinter einem CPU-Kühler unterscheidet sich in der Regel so wenig, dass der Unterschied mit einfachen Wassertempsensoren kaum aufgelöst werden kann. 
Stärkere Veränderungen mit versch. Kühlern sind bei den auslesbaren Temp-Signalen der CPU selbst zu erwarten. Damit kann man zwar versuchen Unterschiede zwischen unterschiedlichen Kühlungen zu ermitteln, aber reproduzierbare Ergebnisse und korrekte Absolutwerte kann man so nicht erzeugen. Dafür sind die Sensoren in CPUs nicht geeignet. Tatsächliche CPU-Temperaturen lassen sich mit den Mitten die einem als User zur Verfügung stehen schlicht nicht ermitteln. 
Da aber auch die Wassertemp-Unterschie,de wie gesagt, mit einfachen Wassertempsensoren schlecht messbar sind, kannst du allenfalls grobe Tendenzen ermitteln. Im übrigen wurden die genannten Kühler inkl. des Inno-Kühler bereits auf richtigen Prüfständen getestet. Die Ergebnisse sind recht eindeutig .

Was die Platzierung des DFM angeht - da hilft scharfes Nachdenken sehr viel weiter . Überleg doch mal wie sich der Durchfluss bzw. Volumenstrom im Kreislauf ändert . Die Lösung sollte dir die Frage eindeutig beantworten .


----------



## Elvis3000 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi...wollte keinen tread aufmachen deswegen meine frage hier an euch.
an meine xt will ich 3 lüfter direkt anschliessen.zusammen haben die aber 9 watt.zuviel für den ausgang deswegen will ich den poweramp vorsetzten.
ich splitte dann über ein eins auf drei kabel. wie ist das dann mit der tachoregelung?ich habe dann ja nur noch einen eingang .welches signal nimmt der dann? das vom schnellsten...vom langsamsten?....kann ich das dann noch problemlos über die aquasuite regeln ?ja ich weiss ..... aquero wäre die beste lösung zum steuern aber der is mir zu teuer und ich brauche ein schwarzes design.

greez


----------



## fuSi0n (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die gleichen Lüfter verwendes sollten bei gleicher Spannung alle gleich schnell laufen +/- 10%. Bei Y-Kabeln wird in der Regel von einem lüfter das Tachosignal durchgeschliffen.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
Also der DFM währe am günstigsten an der höchsten stelle oder, weil dort ja der Durchfluss darunter leidet wenn die Pumpe das Wasser nach oben Pumpen muss.
Sehe ich das jetzt falsch, also an denn höchsten Punkt, was bei mir der erste Radi währe.
Wegen dem Filter wo währe der am besten an zu bringen, ich dachte vor demm AGB also der Einlass denn wenn sich dreck im Kreislauf befindet dann kommt es wenigsten nicht zur Pumpe und ich glaube das, dass der Pumpe nicht gut tuhen wird wenn da rest Spähnen dort rein kommen oder irgendwas anderes.
Ich danke soweit für die Hilfe, also DFM an denn höchsten Punkt da dort ja eben der Durchfluss nachlässt, hoffe es ist richtig und der filter vor dem AGB würde ich jetzt sagen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
> Also der DFM währe am günstigsten an der höchsten stelle oder, weil dort ja der Durchfluss darunter leidet wenn die Pumpe das Wasser nach oben Pumpen muss.
> Sehe ich das jetzt falsch, also an denn höchsten Punkt, was bei mir der erste Radi währe.


 Siehst du falsch - denk nochmal scharf nach . 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Filter wo währe der am besten an zu bringen, ich dachte vor demm AGB also der Einlass denn wenn sich dreck im Kreislauf befindet dann kommt es wenigsten nicht zur Pumpe und ich glaube das, dass der Pumpe nicht gut tuhen wird wenn da rest Spähnen dort rein kommen oder irgendwas anderes.



Dort wo du am besten zum reinigen ran kommst kannst - vorzugsweise aber kurz vor der Pumpe. Zum Beispiel zwischen Ab und Pumpe oder zwischen Kreislaufende und AB würde sich bei dir anbieten da der AB ja außen ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also beim DFM doch der niedrigste Punkt also nach der Pumpe währe das bei mir dann bzw AGB zur Pumpe.
Der Filter ja vom kreilauf zum AGB habe ich mir gedacht, erstens wie du schon sagtest wegen dem reinigen und das es nicht in denn AGB bzw. Pumpe kommt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist egal wo der DFM sitzt, da der Durchfluss überall gleich gross ist. 

PS: Boardkühler schon erfolgreich montiert?


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein noch nicht, werde es aber noch machen.
Bin noch dabei die Tabellen aus zu werten und schön zu desingen wegen dem grafikkarten tests sowie die Lüftertests vom MK-13.
Das hat ganz schön viel Zeit in anspruch genommen aber heute werde ich mal schauen und hoffe das er dann sitzt.
Ich werde mal alle Unterlegscheiben weg lassen und hoffe das er dann Kontakt zur SB hat.
Wenn nicht dann halt eben so mit dem Kupferblättchen, ist ja im endefekt das selbe wie bei denn CPUs der IHS.
Also DFM ist egal wo, jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, ach ja stimmt jetzt habe ich es kappiert der Durchfluss ist überall gleich nur wenn ich z.B. ein neuen Kühler mit in denn Kreislauf hänge wie einen Grakakühler dann leidet da der Durchfluss weil ja wieder mehr Wasser im Kreislauf ist und ein Kühler mehr, ist das jetzt so richtig wie ich das meine , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also DFM ist egal wo, jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, ach ja stimmt jetzt habe ich es kappiert der Durchfluss ist überall gleich nur wenn ich z.B. ein neuen Kühler mit in denn Kreislauf hänge wie einen Grakakühler dann leidet da der Durchfluss weil ja wieder mehr Wasser im Kreislauf ist und ein Kühler mehr, ist das jetzt so richtig wie ich das meine , Mfg Snapstar



Deine Verwirrung ist unbegründet. In einem geschlossen Kreislauf geht immer soviel zum Pumpenausgang raus wie am Pumpeneinlass wieder rein kommt. Kein Tröpfchen mehr oder weniger .

Da der Durchfluss eine indirekte Messgröße ist, die nur den Volumendurchsatz misst, ist dieser folglich überall gleich groß. Die Strömungeschwindigkeit, um die es eigentlich geht quantifiziert der Durchfluss nicht - daher ist er euch keine besonders sinnvolle Messgröße und hat wenig Aussagekraft . Durchflussmessungen dienen mehr Vergleichszwecken und vor allem der Möglichkeit mit hohen Werten zu protzen, wenn sich z.B. die Kühlleistung zum Angeben nicht eignet . 
Die Anzahl derer die einen DFM primär nur zur Durchflussüberwachung nutzen, was neben dem Aufspüren grober Betriebsstörungen der einzig sinnvolle Nutzen ist, ist eher gering. Die meisten sehen Durchfluss leider nach wie vor unter dem Motto viel hilft viel. Genau genommen müsste es aber heißen: Mehr Durchfluss hilft zwar bei extrem geringen Werten noch viel aber bei üblichen Werten nur noch minimal und mit zunehmendem Durchfluss immer noch weniger. In dem Bereich in dem man sich mit einem Kreislauf wie deinem bewegt würde auch eine einfacher Durchflussschalter zur Überwachung reichen, wenn du nicht die Widerstände unterschiedlicher Kühler überprüfen wolltest . 

Die Menge des Wassers im Kreislauf ist btw völlig unerheblich für den Durchfluss . 
Einzig die Pumpenleistung und der Strömungswiderstand des gesamten Kreislaufs beeinflussen ihn (minimal auch die Wassertemperatur).

Edit: 
Das mit den Kupferplättchen bei der Montage des Mobo-Kühlers würde ich schön sein lassen . Wenn der Kühler für das Board spezifiziert ist, kann man Marc auch zutrauen, dass er alles richtig vermessen hat. Wenn er korrekt montiert nicht passt, ist es also entweder der falsche Kühler für das vorliegende Board oder das falsche Board zum Kühler - wie man´s sehen will. Ich denke hier ist das Problem aber die nicht korrekte Montage. 
Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass bei einem Mainboard, welches schon im Originalzustand mit Komplattekühlern augestattest ist, relevante Bestückungswechsel stattfinden, von denen der Kühlerhersteller nichts weiß, ist zumindest relativ gering . Dann würde aber eher ein vom Hersteller entsprechend angepasster Kühler helfen. Irgendwelche Spielereien mit Kupferplättchen als Unterlagen sollte man tunlichst sein lassen. Da kommt es schließlich auf 100stel Millimeter an.


----------



## computertod (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage:
ich hab heute von Bundy so ne Jingway Kühlflüssigkeit bekommen, is ein Fertiggemisch.
kann ich das Zeug, obwohl es nen Fertiggemisch ist, in meine normale Wasserkühlung reinmischen?


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du es schon unbedingt einsetzen willst, dann entleere die bestehende Kühlflüssigkeit komplett, spüle den Kreislauf gründlich mit destilliertem Wasser und fülle dann das Fertiggemisch ein. Mischen solltest du es in keinem Fall mit dem bestehenden Kühlmittel und ehrlich gesagt würde ich die Finger so oder so von unerprobtem Zeug wie dieser Jingway Plörre lassen . - Es sei denn du hast Lust deine Wakü, wie bundymania, als Versuchskaninchen zu betreiben


----------



## computertod (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa, dann mach ich mal das versuchskaninchen^^


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. ich danke euch, ich hätte mal ein bisschen mehr Googlen sollen,  jetzt weis ich bescheid, im endefekt ist der DFM nur gut um z.B. etwas  festzustellen wenn was im Kreislauf nicht stimmt wie der kühler ist  verstopft oder für Testszwecke.
Also jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer.
Ich  habe aber mal von einem Problem gelesen mit dem Koolance, da hat jemand  ihn montiert und er lief nicht mehr und dann etwas weiter weg vom  gehäuse und er lief so 2-3cm.
Irgendwas mit Magnetischer störrung oder so etwas soll das gewesen sein.
Stimmt  das, wenn ja lasse ich ihn einfach im Kreislauf hängen oder mit etwas  Plexiglas einen rahmen gebaut damit das problem nicht auftritt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> ... ich hätte mal ein bisschen mehr Googlen sollen...


 Selber denken hilft auch meist weiter  - man muss nicht alles googlen...



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich  habe aber mal von einem Problem gelesen mit dem Koolance, da hat jemand  ihn montiert und er lief nicht mehr und dann etwas weiter weg vom  gehäuse und er lief so 2-3cm.
> Irgendwas mit Magnetischer störrung oder so etwas soll das gewesen sein.
> Stimmt  das, wenn ja lasse ich ihn einfach im Kreislauf hängen oder mit etwas  Plexiglas einen rahmen gebaut damit das problem nicht auftritt ,



DFM arbeiten in der Regel mit sog. Hallsensoren bzw, Hallsonden, die das wechselnde oder pulsierende Magnetfeld der im Rotor eingebetteten Magneten auswerten (es gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen die mit Ifrarotsensorik arbeiten). Wenn du nun z.B. ein Gehäuse mit einem Magnetverschluss an der Tür o. Ä. hast, bei dem eine NdFeB-Magnet oder ähnlich starke Magneten als Verschluss dienen, empfiehlt es sich nicht den DFM in deren Nähe zu befestigen. Das oft relativ schwache Magnetfeld der Rotor-Magneten kann dadurch u.U. nicht mehr sauber ausgewertet werden.
Auch Festplatten können in bestimmten Richtungen erhebliche Magnetfelder in ihren Umgebung aufbauen, da auch darin sehr starke Permanentmagnete für den Lesekopf-Schwenkmechanismus verarbeitet sind. 
Das Gehäuse an sich stellt aber keine Problem dar, da es von sich aus kein Magnetfeld aufbauen kann.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na dann werde ich woll nicht solche probleme haben, die Festplatte wird an einem anderem Platz sein und somit ist der DFM keiner Gefahr bzw. Magnetfeldern ausgesetzt.
Ich danke dir und euch, jetzt kann ich die anderen komponeten verbauen es fehlt jetzt nur noch die richtige montage des Boardkühlers aber das bekomme ich schon hin.
Wenn nicht dann eben mit dem Kupferblättchen denn starke auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung wird es auch nicht haben, es ist ja wie ein IHS auf der CPU oder bei denn Nvidia Grakas auch so, denn die sind für ATI Modelle gedacht die kupferblättchen um eben wegen dem höhenausgleich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuSi0n (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ... bei dem eine NeFeB-Magnet oder ähnlich starke Magneten als Verschluss dienen, empfiehlt es sich nicht den DFM in deren Nähe zu befestigen.



Ist noch immer ein NdFeB-Magnet und sowas wird kaum eingesetzt um ein Gehäuse zu verschließen.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja bei dem Gehäuse wo ich habe kommt so was ja nicht zum Einsatz, es ist ein normales gehäuse von Xigmatek Midgard (Window).
Ich weis nicht vieleicht beim Thermaltake Armor wo ich habe kann es sein, obwohl da wird es anders verschlossen ohne Magnet, das gibts wohl nicht mehr oder gibt es noch gehäuse wo diese Schliesmachanismen zum Einsatz kommen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Ist noch immer ein NdFeB-Magnet und sowas wird kaum eingesetzt um ein Gehäuse zu verschließen.



Danke für die Korrektur .  Editiere ich gleich noch. 

Dass die jedoch nicht eingesetzt würden ist Wunschdenken deinerseits - hab schon mehrfach welche aus Gehäusetüren ausgebaut . Auch Laptopdeckel werden heute sehr oft mit solchen Magneten zu gehalten. 

Wenn ich als Gehäusehersteller einen Haltemagneten irgendwo hinter ner Kunststoffblende verstecken will, z.B. wegen des Designs, eignen sich so starke Magneten halt einfach - auch wegen der geringen Größe die benötigt wird. 
Normale Ferritmagneten würden schon bei ein paar Millimetern Abstand keine vernünftigen Wirkung mehr zeigen oder man bräuchte riesen Brummer davon .

Edit: NdFeB-Magneten kann an btw auch gut zum selber Basteln eines DFM verwenden .  Bin selbst seit einiger Zeit dabei einen mit drei NdFeB-Magneten zu bauen.  Jeder davon hat laut Herstellerangaben jeweils über 1,3 Tesla magnetische Flussdichte an der Oberfläche . Funktioniert so weit gut. Der Hallsensor spricht sauber an - auch mit etwas Material dazwischen.  
Leider komme ich aber mit den Dichtungen für das Rotorgehäuse nicht so recht weiter.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Apple verwendet doch solche Magneten bei den MacBooks oder nicht!?


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann sein dass die MacBooks auch welche drin haben. 
Würde mich auch mal sehr reizen so eins zu demontieren - denn arbeiten möchte ich mit so was ehrlich gesagt nicht. Sind sicher allerhand brauchbare Teile drin .

Letztens habe ich jedenfalls einen aus einem FSC Laptop ausgebaut. Verwende ich jetzt zur Befestigung einer LED-Lampe an der Fräse


----------



## computertod (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn du es schon unbedingt einsetzen willst, dann entleere die bestehende Kühlflüssigkeit komplett, spüle den Kreislauf gründlich mit destilliertem Wasser und fülle dann das Fertiggemisch ein. Mischen solltest du es in keinem Fall mit dem bestehenden Kühlmittel und ehrlich gesagt würde ich die Finger so oder so von unerprobtem Zeug wie dieser Jingway Plörre lassen . - Es sei denn du hast Lust deine Wakü, wie bundymania, als Versuchskaninchen zu betreiben


so, hab heute Mittag mal so 100ml von dem Zeug in den AGB dazugekippt, der Rechner läuft seitdem durch, nur das Zeug will nicht aus dem AGB heraus.
heist das Wasser im AGB ist leicht grün gefärbt, aber in den Schläuchen ist noch alles wie vorher - Transparent - mal sehen, was sich da noch tut


----------



## empty (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja eine homogene Phase sieht wohl anders aus! Entweder du rührst wie wild, haust ein Emulgator rein oder hältst dich genau an das was VJoe dir sagt! Alles raus, neues rein!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> ja eine homogene Phase sieht wohl anders aus! Entweder du rührst wie wild, haust ein Emulgator rein oder hältst dich genau an das was VJoe dir sagt! Alles raus, neues rein!


So würde ich es auch machen. Ich habe zwei Produkte eines Herstellers auch so "gemischt" bzw. nachgekippt, weil das Eine alle war. Ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, bei mir haben siich kleine weiße Klümpchen gebildet!? Es kann auch sein, dass bei dir nichts passiert, wenn du das machst!? 

Mut zur Lücke


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Danke für die Korrektur .  Editiere ich gleich noch.
> 
> Dass die jedoch nicht eingesetzt würden ist Wunschdenken deinerseits - hab schon mehrfach welche aus Gehäusetüren ausgebaut . Auch Laptopdeckel werden heute sehr oft mit solchen Magneten zu gehalten.
> 
> ...



Also hast du vor dir einen DFM auf der Basis der Magneten zu bauen so wie ich das verstehe.
Ich überlege mir eine Platine an zu fertigen für die DFM von Swissflow da die Impulsrate so enorm hoch ist das kein Steuergerät in der Lage ist diese aus zu lessen und die DFM sollen sehr gut sein und auch preziesse.
Einer hat mal eine Platine gebaut aber leider kann er sich da nicht mehr so richtig errinern.
Mal schauen ob ich da was machen kann, ich würde sie schon gerne einstzen denn so fliegen sie nur rum oder eben verkaufen.
Mal schauen so eine Platine währe schon nicht schlecht aber da brauche ich wieder etwas Erfahrung von denn Fachmännern der Elektronik hier um diese Platine zu fertigen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@computertod: Naja - so lernt man natürlich auch dazu . Hättest du es gleich komplett ausgetauscht, hättest du jetzt nicht das Risiko, dass das Zeug womöglich miteinander reagiert und sich was absetzt, was du nur schwer wieder raus bekommst. Wenn es sich nicht schnell mischt ist das jedenfalls kein gutes Zeichen....



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also hast du vor dir einen DFM auf der Basis der Magneten zu bauen so wie ich das verstehe.


Äh ja - so ungefähr ...  . Zwei ganz normale DFM werden das einfach - aber für meine Zwecke ausgelegt. So sah der Versuchsaufbau für den Sensor aus (einfacher geht´s nicht) und so ungefähr wird´s eingebaut. Bin schon etwas weiter aber das hat momentan keine Priorität.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir eine Platine an zu fertigen für die DFM von Swissflow da die Impulsrate so enorm hoch ist das kein Steuergerät in der Lage ist diese aus zu lessen und die DFM sollen sehr gut sein und auch preziesse.
> Einer hat mal eine Platine gebaut aber leider kann er sich da nicht mehr so richtig errinern.



Wie wär´s damit: Hobbyseite mit elektronischen Schaltungen - Lüfterregelung V1.4  - zeigt allerdings keinen Wert an und dient nur zur Überwachung. 
Die Schaltung kommt jedenfalls schon mal mit der Impulsrate der Swissflow SF800 klar. Das ist übrigens einer der wenigen DFM die mit einer Infrarotlichtschranke funktionieren . Für normale Auswertungen brauchst du einen Frequenzteiler. So etwas kann man z.B. mit Hilfe von FlipFlops bzw. einfachen TTL-Zähler-ICs (z.B. ein 4017) aufbauen.
Aber sagtest du nicht, dass du den Koolance INS-FM17 verwenden willst ?


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja denn Koolance habe ich schon zeit 1 Monat die von Swissflow schon sehr lange und angeblich sollen sie einer der besten DFMs sein die es gibt.
Für mein Projekt währe so etwas schon interresant mit der Platine.
Danke schon mal für die Infos mal schauen was ich so jetzt machen kann damit und es auch hinbekomme , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufgrund der hohen Impulsrate haben die Swissflows eine hohe Grundgenauigkeit. Ob man das jetzt als gut oder weniger gut bewertet sie mal dahin gestellt - wir wissen ja wie "wichtig" der Durchfluss ist . 
Man bekommt eben bei hohen Durchflüssen u.U. recht schnell Probleme die hohen Frequenzen noch sauber auszuwerten. Mit der verlinkten Schaltung kann man den Swissflow z. B. nur bis 75L/h betreiben. Noch höhere Pulsraten löst die Schaltung nicht mehr auf. 

Auch wenn man einen Frequenzteiler dafür baut, muss man darauf achten, dass dieser schnell genug arbeitet, um bei hohen Impulsraten noch sauber zu zählen. 

Bereits Sensoren mit deutlich weniger Impulsen wie z.B. der Bach DFS 1/25io sind für Wakü-Zwecke noch als äußerst präzise zu bezeichnen und lassen sich noch herkömmlich auswerten .


----------



## empty (1. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So mal offtopic, das gehört doch verboten mit der Reputation eines Landes zu werben .... ich frag mich wieviel swissness da drinn steckt!


----------



## Nico20 (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig gelandet bin ich frag einfach mal.
Ich würde mir gerne eine Wasserkühlung aufbauen. Ich stehe noch ganz am Anfang meiner Entscheidung und habe weder die passende Hardware (sprich Computer und Wasserkühlung) noch das Wissen.
Bevor ich mir Komponenten bestelle würde ich gerne wissen welche Temperaturen (an der Elektronik und Wassertemperaturen) mit einem Double Radi realistisch sind und wieviel Abwärmeleistung man mit solch einem Double Radi System ungefähr abführen könnte bzw welche Komponenten ich in den Kühlkreislauf integrieren sollte. Dabei will ich mich nicht auf ein bestimmtes System festlegen sondern ungefähre Erfahrungswerte von euch. 
Diese Frage stelle ich mir weils allgemein heisst Wakü sei für gute Übertaktungsergebnisse (für den ottonormal Übertakter) unumgänglich. Bisher bin ich beim Übertakten relativ gut mit Luftkühlung ausgekommen und bin unschlüssig ob der Finanzielle Mehraufwand sich lohnt.

Gruß

Nico20


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nico.... im wasserkühlungsguide von ruyven wirst du viele antworten finden.beispielkonfigurationen und wakü - case  liste ist auch dabei.


----------



## Nico20 (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Elvis 3000,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine superschnelle Antwort.
Habe mich ein wenig eingelesen in das Thema war ein super Tip von dir. Was ich noch gerne wissen würde sind die Temperaturen die sich mit entsprechender Wasserkühlung einstellen (Temperatur Wasser und Komponenten). Mein Grundgedanke war von den Mitgliedern die in diesem Forum lesen/mitreden ihre Erfahrungswerte herauszubekommen und daraus ungefähr ein Gefühl zu entwickeln welchen Aufwand / Peripherie ich benötige um meine GPU CPU und eventuell die NB SB mit Wasser zu kühlen. Da ich noch nicht sicher bin welchen Rechner ich mir zusammenbaue weiß ich auch nicht sicher welche Komponenten ich für die Wasserkühlung benötige (dual oder Trippel Radi zb)
Hast du eine Wasserkühlung in deinem Rechner? Wenn ja wie hoch sind deine Temps?


----------



## GoZoU (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Fragen lassen sich pauschal nicht beantworten. Ohne Angabe der Komponenten wird dir niemand sagen können, was für dich die optimale Zusammenstellung ist. Des Weiteren lässt sich selbst mit Angabe der Komponenten kaum eine sich einstellende Wassertemperatur (geschweige CPU-Temperatur) abschätzen. Dafür ist die Anzahl der Variablen von System zu System zu groß.

Also der Vorschlag zur Güte: Überlege dir, was du verbauen möchtest und melde dich dann wieder .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nico20

Willst du jetzt Vergleichswerte sammeln?
Jeder hier hat andere Komponenten (Hardware und wie selbst Wasserkühlungskomponenten) und andere Umgebungsbedingungen, daher lässt sich daraus voher schlecht ein ungefähr zusammenbasteln (wenn es darauf hinaus laufen sollte?)

Wenn ich dir jetzt sage das ich einmal ~43°C bei der CPU und einmal ~45°C bei der GPU habe, nutzt dir das wahrscheinlich wenig 

Achso: noch ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum


----------



## VJoe2max (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nico20: Da es dir ja nur ums übertakten geht: Nein dafür "lohnt" sich eine Wakü imo eigentlich nicht besonders.
Mit einem sehr guten Luftkühler, leistungsstarken Lüftern und Kopfhörern gegen den Lärm erreichst du mit Luftkühlung in der Regel allenfalls minimal schlechtere OC-Ergebnisse als mit einer Wakü. 
Eine ordentlich dimensionierte Wakü hält die Hardware zwar in der Regel schon bei deutlich niedrigeren Temperauren als jedes luftgekühlte System, aber vor allem tut sie das leise. Das ist der aus praktischer Sicht wesentlich wichtigere Aspekt. Außerdem wird die Abwärme elegant aus dem Gehäuse befördert und im Hochsommer hat eine Wakü mehr Reserven als eine Lukü, die im eigenen Saft vor sich in schmort. Grenzwertige OC-Setups sind mit Wakü daher halt auch im Sommer oft noch stabil während man mit Lukü u.U,. auf ein paar 100 MHz verzichten muss - wobei man das im Normalfall problemlos verschmerzen können sollte . 

Wenn man von einer guten Luftkühlung ausgeht sind auch mit ausufernden Waküs selten mehr als 10 bis 20°K Differenz drin und die machen oc-technisch in aller Regel keinen besonders großen Unterschied. Die geringere Lärmbelästigung ist allemal der gewichtigere Grund für eine Wakü. Außerdem sieht´s imo auch einfach super aus .

Wenn du oc-mäßig wirklich was reißen willst braucht du irgendeine aktive Kühlung. Das fängt mit Waterchillern an und geht über Kompressorkühlungen über Trockeneis bis zu flüssigem Stickstoff oder Helium. Die so erreichbaren Temerpaturdifferenzen gegenüber Luftkühlunng machen sich oc-technisch dann deutlich bis deutlichst bemerkbar. Die Alltagstauglichkeit ist dafür nahezu nicht vorhanden (am ehesten noch mit einem Chiller oder ner KoKü). Mit hoher Lautsärke oder großem finanziellem Aufwand und hohem Verlsut-Risiko muss man bei derartigen Extrem oc-Kühlungen aber leben.


----------



## Domowoi (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob es sich lohnt muss jeder selbs entscheiden für mich hat Wasserkühlung auch einen Stylefaktor und es macht schon Spaß sowas zu basteln.
Außerdem kommt es darauf an wie weit übertakten für dich Otto-normal ist.

Für die meisten Ottos wird ein Noctua NH-D14 oder eine H70 ausreichen.


----------



## AGio (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht denn folgende Wasserkühlung um eine 480GTX zu kühlen? (CPU ist ein i7 980x und Board ein ASUS Rampage II GENE)

CPU: EK Supreme HF Full Nickel
Board: MIPS Fusionblock
Pumpe: Laing @ Aquaero
Radiatoren: Magicool 280 und Koolance 140 mit Noiseblocker 140mm

Zur Zeit habe ich eine 295GTX im Kreislauf, würde aber gerne wissen wollen, ob eine 480GTX so viel mehr an Abwärme erzeugt, dass ich einen weiteren Radiator dafür benötigen sollte, wenn ich dann auch noch übertakten sollte.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Locker.


----------



## AGio (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, wenn du das sagst. 
Woanders wurde mir empfohlen, einen weiteren Radiator in den Kreislauf einzubinden, da ich so deutlich geringere Wassertemperaturen hätte. 
Einen weiteren 420er Radiator hätte ich sogar auch noch hier, den ich in den Kreislauf einbinden könnte. 

Aber wenn sich das nicht lohnt...


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar lohnt sich ein weiterer Radi + Lüfter, vorallem wenn man ihn ehh rumliegen hat.  Deine Temps dürften sich nicht viel ändern, denn die GTX295 gibt auch ordentlich Energie ab.


----------



## AGio (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin an für sich nicht unzufrieden mit den Wassertemperaturen zur Zeit, hätte aber nichts dagegen, wenn diese noch niedriger wäre. 

Meinst du ein 420er Radiator mit einem 220mm Lüfter auf 500rpm würde noch ordentlich was bringen?
Weil wenn es lediglich 1K Wassertemperatur bringt, dann lohnt es sich natürlich nicht. 

PS: Der Radiator ist quadratisch.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst mit quadratisch bestimmt einen 480er oder? Den Radi egal wie er aussieht immer voll bestücken, sonst verschenkst du noch mehr Kühlfläche.


----------



## AGio (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ein 480er Radiator...
Voll bestücken würde ich den Radiator dann aber nur mit vier 120mm Scythe Slip Streams Slim wollen. Oder eben einen 220mm Lüfter, der nur ein wenig dicker als die Scythe Lüfter ist. 
Also lieber vier Scythe Slip Streams Slim @ 500rpm, anstatt einen 220mm Lüfter @ 500rpm, oder?

Die Frage ist, lohnt sich das...?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was nichts kostet lohnt sich immer 
Bei der Lüfterbestückung würde ich an deiner Stelle probehören. Den 220er müsstest du aber gegenüber dem Radi abdichten.


----------



## AGio (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, wenn ich es machen sollte, dann kommen da vier scythe Slip streams slim mit 500 rpm drauf. Sollten dann schön unhörbar sein und wohl einiges bringen, da dann immernich rund 50% mehr Radiatorfläche vorhanden ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche mal Hilfe, bzw Erfahrungen, ich  hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen da mich Wassermann hierhin verwiesen hat (verstehe ich ja, ist ja schon ein "experimentelles Anliegen"). 

Also ich zitiere einfach mal ein eigenen Post, keine Lust nochmal alles zu schreiben: 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage, passt diese Blende:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated 12369
> 
> ...



Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## Ben-Project (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich nun die Tage einen neuen Radiator bekomme würde es mich interessieren wie Ihr den vor dem ersten Gebrauch spülen würdet?
Ich habe schon ein paar Beiträge gelesen und gesehen das manche einfach nur mit Wasser durchspülen und andere wiederrum empfehlen mit Essig durchzuspülen, wobei viele auch Cillit Bang "Kalk & Schmutz" empfehlen. Aber was ist nun die beste Lösung für einen neuen Radiator?

Wie würdet Ihr das angehen 
*
Grüße Ben*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs einfach mit Wasser gespült. (Hauptsache überhaupt gespült würde ich mal sagen, was du dafür nimmst ist 2. rangig).


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hauptsache überhaupt gespült würde ich mal sagen, was du dafür nimmst ist 2. rangig.



Das ist völliger Unfug! Mit Wasser zu spülen bringt gar nichts. Das kannst du dir auch einfach sparen . 

Es geht darum die Produktionsrückstände restlos raus zu kriegen. Würden diese hauptsächlich aus losen Spänen etc. bestehen könnte man mit Wasser und ordentlich Druck schon etwas erreichen. Dem ist aber nicht so . 

Die Rückstände die einem später zu schaffen machen sind in der Regel Löt- und Ziehfettrückstände in den Radioatorrohren und an den Lötstellen. Dazu kommt festgebackener Dreck aus der Produktion der vor dem Löten bereits drin war. Oxidschichten auf den Messingteilen der Vorkammern sind lediglich optisch unschön. 

Letztendlich hilft jedenfalls nur das Reinigen mit einem guten Fettlöser und anschließend mit einem ordentlichen (vorzugsweise säurehaltigen) Reiniungsmittel, um alle den Mist restlos raus zu bekommen. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Radiator gleich schwer betroffen, aber ein gewissen Maß solchen Drecks ist in fast allen fabrikneuen Radiatoren vorhanden. Da man nicht ohne Weiteres in die Rohre hineinsehen kann, bleibt einem nicht viel anderes übrig als eine ordentliche Reinigung. Die bewährten Rezepte dafür wurden hier bereist mehrfach gepostet .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay wieder was dazu gelernt. 

Allerdings war es in meinem Fall schon okay, mein Radi war nämlich vom Kumpel gebraucht gekauft, dieser hat ihn auch schon gespült bzw lange im Betrieb gehabt. 

Was genau empfiehlst du zur Reinigung (Produktnamen) ?


----------



## snapstar123 (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Fr3@k welche Backplatte willst du eigentlich verwenden, die originale vom Refernzkühler oder eine spezielle.
Wenn es die normale Backplatte ist vom Referenzkühler müsste es gehen wenn du denn Kühler von Aquacomputer demontierst und über die Backplatte denn Wakü Kühler wieder montierst.
Ich weis jetzt nicht richtig denn es ist ja bei der 470GTX gar keine Backplatte vorhanden, also wird es eine speziele sein oder?
Ich habe auf meiner 280GTX denn AC Accelero drauf habe aber auch die Originale Backplatte in schwarz montiert und da habe ich auch einfach denn kompletten Kühler von AC mit denn Schrauben über die Backplatte verschraubt.
Die 280GTX hat zwar auf der Rückseite auch Speicher aber da habe ich die Stücke aus der Backplatte mit dem Dremel raus gesägt und direkt Speicherkühler aufgetragen, es sieht dann so aus.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hoffe es hilft dir weiter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könntest du die Bezeichnung bitte nicht immer falsch verwenden?
Die Karten heißen um Himmels willen nicht 280GTX und 470GTX, sondern GTX 280 und GTX 470.

Ist ja schrecklich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ snap 

Ne die Ref-Fermi Karten haben keine Backplate. 

Jeoch bietet EK diese Backplate an: 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated 12369


Natürlich passt sie in Verbindung mit dem Kühler:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX - Nickel 12356

Jedoch würde ich gerne ein Aquacomputer Kühler verwenden, aber auf die Backplate möchte ich net verzichten ^^


----------



## sen1287 (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sei froh das überhaupt ein kühler passt, bei meiner 5770 passt keiner


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was genau empfiehlst du zur Reinigung (Produktnamen) ?



Cilit-Bang mit grüner und oranger Kappe in dieser Reihenfolge jeweils leicht verdünnt mit warmem Wasser (so im Bereich 1:1 bsi 1:4). Das grüne lange oder mehrmals einwirken lassen, das orange nur wenige Minuten. 
Danach gründlich mit Wasser spülen am besten unter Druck (z.B. am Duschschlauch o. Ä.). Danach ein paar mal mit Aqua dest. durch spülen (dabei schütteln) und fertig .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sen1287 schrieb:


> sei froh das überhaupt ein kühler passt, bei meiner 5770 passt keiner



dann drag doch mal al bundy ob er dir einen macht  

Gugg mal hier: 

liquid-extasy.de - Kühlerbau und Verkauf


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sen1287: Wenn Du 'ne 5770 für 'nen Wasserkühler willst, musst Du eine Asbach-Uralte oder ein Sapphire 5770-Vapor-X nehmen.

Tröste Dich: ich kenn' das Problem zur Genüge.....


----------



## Rabauke (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mit jemand von euch nen Tipp geben ob der HWlabs Black Ice GT Extreme 480 ein guter Radiator ist? Klar, kühlen wird der alles was im Kreislauf ist gut, hab aber nirgendwo Infos gefunden ob der mit langsam drehenden Lüftern gut arbeitet?
*
*


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Black Ice Radi (ausser SR1) sind alle nicht für niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen geeignet.


----------



## sen1287 (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> sen1287: Wenn Du 'ne 5770 für 'nen Wasserkühler willst, musst Du eine Asbach-Uralte oder ein Sapphire 5770-Vapor-X nehmen.
> 
> Tröste Dich: ich kenn' das Problem zur Genüge.....



bevor ich mir jetzt noch eine neue hole, warte ich liebe rauf die 6k reihe


----------



## Rabauke (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke mal wieder @King! Welcher 480er wäre den ein guter der auch mit langsamen Lüftern gut arbeitet? 140er Radiator kommt leider wegen der Breite nicht in Frage. (am besten einer der nicht dicker als ungefähr 45mm ist?)


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

z.b. Magicoll, Swiftech, Ek.


----------



## AGio (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel Leistung werde ich einbüßen müssen, wenn ich anstatt vier NB PL-1 @ 500rpm vier Scythe Slip Stream Slim @ 500rpm nehmen würde?

Zum besseren Verständnis.
Es soll ein weiterer Radiator in den Kreislauf eingebunden werden, daher muss aus meiner Sicht nicht unbedingt die bestmögliche Leistung herausgeholt werden, deshalb auch nur @ 500rpm. 

Das die NB mehr bringen werden, ist logisch. Die Frage ist aber, ob es sich lohnt.
Mir wären die dünneren Lüfter deutlich lieber, da ich so immerhin 13mm sparen würde. Das ist, zumindest für das was ich vor habe, relativ viel.

Gekühlt werden muss ein i7 980X, ein ASUS Rampage II Gene und eine 480GTX, mit OC natürlich.

Zur Zeit verwende ich dafür ein EK Supreme HF Full Nickel, sowie ein Magicool 280 und ein Koolance 140mm mit 140mm Noiseblocker-Lüfter.
Damit liegt die Wassertemperatur bei etwa 26°C.

Da ich aber noch einen Magicool 480 hier habe, würde ich diesen noch mit in den Kreislauf einbinden wollen, da es mit OC mit Sicherheit ein gutes Stückchen wärmer wird.
Deshalb die Frage, ob vier Scythe Slip Streams Slim @ 500 (bis 800rpm) dafür nicht auch ausreichen würde. Der weitere Radi soll lediglich als ("lautlose") Unterstüzung gelten. Passiv wäre mir ja am liebsten (weil dann der Radi wirklich lautlos ist und so am dünnsten ist, da keine Lüfter angebracht werden). Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei nicht um einen passiven Radiator.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ snap
> 
> Ne die Ref-Fermi Karten haben keine Backplate.
> 
> ...



Es könnte schon funktionieren denn bei der GTX 470 ist ja keine Backplatte dabei, bei der 280GTX liegt die Backplatte eigentlich auch nur auf der graka auf da die Speicher ja extra gekühlt werden.
Ich habe es nicht so gemchat wie von AC vorgeschrieben sondern die Schrauben zuerst durch die backplatte dann durch die graka und dann an denn Kühler.
Jetzt ist halt das Problem wegen der Kurzschlussgefahr denn passen dürfte es, die Schrauben dürften auch von der Länge her passen.
Also so montierst du ja denn Kühler so die Schrauben durch die graka und dann am Kühler befestigen, bei mir so durch die Backplatte dann durch die graka und dann am Kühler montiert.
Also gehen dürfte es wegen der Kurzschlussgefahr kann man ja Unterlegscheiben benutzen so müsste es ja klappen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja es steht ja da das er komatible ist die Backplatte wenn man dort liest für GTX 470 mit dem Kühler von EK, ja gesehen du willst ja denn Kühler von Aquacomputer verwenden aber wie gesagt es dürfte eigentlich auch kein Problem sein.
Es steht ja da das der Kühler ein bisschen Abstand hat um eben von einen kurzen zu vermeiden 

@Nyso ja eben GTX 280 und GTX 470 ist ja nicht so schlimm wenn man sagt 280GTX, manchmal wierd auch so bei Google z.B. auch 280GTX angezeigt anstatt GTX 280.
Na ja jetzt weis ich wenigstens das es so richtig ist GTX 280 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@AGio für das Geld der Scythe Slim kannste dir auch anständige 25mm Lüfter holen. Die Slim Lüfter sind doppelt so laut bei nur halber Luftmenge.


----------



## AGio (3. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist schon bewusst, dass ich für das Geld auch anständige 120mm Lüfter mit 25mm dicke bekomme, dafür sind diese Lüfter eben 13mm dicker. In Anbetracht dessen, dass der Radiator mit seiner relativ großen Fläche (ist ja immerhin ein 480er Radiator) lediglich als "Unterstützung" dienen soll und die 13mm Platzersparnis in diesem Fall mehr oder weniger eine wichtige Rolle spielen, erscheinen mir vier Scythe Slim auf 500-800rpm als die wohl beste Lösung, was aber nicht bedeuten soll, dass ich nicht auf deine/eure Meinungen und Anregungen hören werde.


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lohnt es sich eigentlich den mora 2 gegen einen Mora 3 zu wechseln?
Der Preisaufwand ist ja mal die Hölle


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Direktvergleich ist der Mora 3 zwar besser, real würdest du aber höchstwahrscheinlich garnichts merken.


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja eigentlich geht es mir darum, das ich den Mora vom Case trennen möchte. Will das der abgetrennt vom Case steht. Im mom ist er am Seitenteil des Cases montiert.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mir recht erinnere Verkauft Bundy gerade passende Füße  für den Mora 2 im Marktplatz, kannst ja mal dort gucken .


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe keine Blende für den mora 2 und habe auch nicht die Pro Version . Oder hast du eine idee, wo man die Füße sonst montieren könnte?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Füße von Bundy gehen nur mit der Mora 2 Pro Version. Da diese im Gitter fest gespannt werden.
Ansonsten ist die Eigene Kreativität gefragt.  
Einzig was mit einfällt für die Core Version wären Füße aus Aluprofilen die die Gehäuseverschraubung nutzen.


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na da muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage gibt es einen grossen Unterschied von denn Temps her vom Mora 3 oder 2xTrippelradis von Phobya.
Das würde mich interresieren, der Durchfluss währe beim Mora 3 besser da ja nur 1 Radi im kreislauf hängt oder gibt es da auch kaum einen unterschied.
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort sehr freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mora hat nochmal 50% mehr Fläche, natürlich leistet er damit auch mehr.


----------



## ich656 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo hab ne frage an eich Experten,

ich bekomme in den nächsten paar Tagen diese Kühler für mein MSI 790FX-GD70. Mein AMD Phenom II X4 965 wird bereits von einen Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone gekühlt. Er ist nicht OC und ich habe es auch nicht vor die nächsten 1 - 2 Jahre. 

Nun meine Frage: 
In welcher Reihenfolge sollte ich Kühlen? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus für Antworten.


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist egal welche Reihenfolge.


----------



## ich656 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welcher Reihenfolge werden die wichtigen Komponente besser gekühlt?


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In garkeiner weise 
Das thema wurde schon hunderte mal besprochen.
solange alles mit wasser gekühlt wird und die Fläche der Radis groß genug ist, macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Mora hat nochmal 50% mehr Fläche, natürlich leistet er damit auch mehr.



Also hätte ich vom Mora 3 mehr gehabt als von 2xTrippelradis 360 denn vom Preis her währe er auch billiger gewesen, na ja ist ja auch egal.
Die Phobya Radis sind auch nicht schlecht bloss hätte ich denn Mora besser am Seitenteil montieren können , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowohl die zwei 360er als auch der Mo-ra sind mehr als stark genug für dein System.


----------



## Nucleus (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und einer der Vorteile des Mo-Ra 3 ist eben, dass man ihn nicht zwangsläufig am Seitenteil montieren muss... zumindest geht damit das Hinstellen wohl bedeutend einfacher als noch mit Modell 2.


----------



## djnoob (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat jemand paar Tipps für mich, was ich da an meinem Mora 2 basteln könnte, damit er single steht ?


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist es eben denn Mora kann man halt sehr gut am Seitenteil montieren.
Bei denn Trippelradis muss ich hlt das Seitenteil verstärken sonst reisen mir ja die Radis vom Seitenteil ab aber ich habe schon verstärkt mit einer Stahlplatte.
Mit dem Mora währe es halt einfacher gewesen, bei denn Radis musste ich halt auch die Gewinde aufbohren aber es hält , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Nucleus (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ein Mo-Ra 2 ist schon wesentlich schwerer als ein oder zwei Tripples, würde ich behaupten...


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also der Phobya die ich habe da wiegt einer 1,9kg Netto dann wenn die Lüfter drann sind und das Wasser drinnen ist wiegt einer ja noch mehr.
Beim Mora ist halt der Vorteil eben das man ihn leichter befestigen kann aber ich bin mit denn Trippelradis sehr zufrieden und sie halten auch ohne Probleme mit der befestigung am Seitenteil, es muss nur noch alles lackiert werden und fertig.
Ich habe bloss gesehen das eben der Mora 3 sogar noch billiger ist als die Phobya Radis sind, na ja jeder macht mal Fehler beim ersten mal, ist ja meine erste Wakü.
Die Kühlleistung reicht aber auch so dicke aus für CPU und Boardkühler bzw. ist es ja auch schon überdemensioniert aber es sieht halt besser aus wenn 2 am Seitenteil hängen als einer, ich hoffe das noch der Grakakühler kommt dann ist der Kreislauf perfekt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


Hier mal ein kleiner Teaser für die lange versprochene Marktübersicht aller Wasserkühler. Ich würde meinem Spitznamen "zerstreuter Professor" aber nicht alle Ehre machen, wenn ich nicht 2 Verpackungen vergessen hätte. Während dieses Schnappschusses campierten die beiden Aqua-Computer-Kartons direkt hinter mir auf meinem Schreibtisch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild gibt es mal hier ...damit man auch drauf antworten kann. ​


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na da hat man ja immer Spass beim basteln bzw. man hat immer etwas zu tun.
Ich währe froh über so eine Sammlung von Kühlern , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum haste nicht die beiden Kartons noch dazu gelegt und ein weiteres Foto gemacht? 

PS: Ich freu mich auf deinen CPU Kühler Test.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der Kühlertest da freue ich mich auch darauf, ist da der Inno-Kühler auch dabei , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Warum haste nicht die beiden Kartons noch dazu gelegt und ein weiteres Foto gemacht?



...weil mir nicht langweilig ist.


----------



## Ben-Project (5. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal zurück zum Radiator und Cillit Bang "Kalk & Schmutz". Da ich nun die Tage meinen neuen Radiator bekomme und ich schon etliche Empfehlungen bekomme habe den neuen Radi mit Cillit Bang "Kalk & Schmutz" zu reinigen, würde ich gerne wissen wie Ihr das angehen würdet. 
Wir haben Cillit Bang hier im Haushalt...
Es würde mich interessieren ob Ihr es pur verwendet oder mit warmen Wasser vermischt? Wie ist das Mischverhältnis und soweiter...


----------



## Nucleus (5. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Cilit-Bang mit grüner und oranger Kappe in dieser Reihenfolge jeweils leicht verdünnt mit warmem Wasser (so im Bereich 1:1 bsi 1:4). Das grüne lange oder mehrmals einwirken lassen, das orange nur wenige Minuten.
> Danach gründlich mit Wasser spülen am besten unter Druck (z.B. am Duschschlauch o. Ä.). Danach ein paar mal mit Aqua dest. durch spülen (dabei schütteln) und fertig .



Da hastes


----------



## Ben-Project (5. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super danke dir!

Habe hier nur das mit der orangen Kappe, werd ich wohl morgen noch die grüne besorgen gehen


----------



## empty (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Cilit-Bang mit grüner und oranger Kappe in dieser Reihenfolge jeweils leicht verdünnt mit warmem Wasser (so im Bereich 1:1 bsi 1:4). Das grüne lange oder mehrmals einwirken lassen, das orange nur wenige Minuten.
> Danach gründlich mit Wasser spülen am besten unter Druck (z.B. am Duschschlauch o. Ä.). Danach ein paar mal mit Aqua dest. durch spülen (dabei schütteln) und fertig .



So gibt es auch noch ein Trick um all das zeug dem Radiator einzuflössen? machst ja kaum ein Bad und drückst den rein (Fahrradschlauch-Methode)



djnoob schrieb:


> ist egal welche Reihenfolge.



Na nicht ganz, AGB->Pumpe ist meiner Meinung nach schon recht wichtig.



Klutten schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Teaser für die lange versprochene Marktübersicht aller Wasserkühler. Ich würde meinem Spitznamen "zerstreuter Professor" aber nicht alle Ehre machen, wenn ich nicht 2 Verpackungen vergessen hätte. Während dieses Schnappschusses campierten die beiden Aqua-Computer-Kartons direkt hinter mir auf meinem Schreibtisch.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das Bild gibt es mal hier ...damit man auch drauf antworten kann. ​



Lecker, freue mich auf den Anfi-Test interessiert mich wo die im Test landen


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habs umgedreht pumpe agb und eigentlich keine probs


----------



## djnoob (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich habs umgedreht pumpe agb und eigentlich keine probs



ebenso


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich habs umgedreht pumpe agb und eigentlich keine probs





djnoob schrieb:


> ebenso


Na, solange sichergestellt ist, dass immer Wasser - und keine Luft - in die Pumpe läuft, geht's.
Bsp., wenn der Radi vor der - und höher als die - Pumpe ist.
Ansonsten könnte es madig werden - vor allem beim Befüllen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich habs umgedreht pumpe agb und eigentlich keine probs



Welchen Sinn hat dann der AGB?
Ich stell mir das so vor, dass der grundsätzlich komplett voll ist, damit das Wasser mit dem Druck der Pumpe weiterläuft, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sinn? Um den Kreislauf besser zu befüllen und entlüften zu können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vor allem: damit die Pumpe immer Wasser ansaugt - und keine Luft!
Außerdem gleicht der AGB die aus den Temperaturunterschieden - und die sind ja doch erheblich: 20+30°C können es schon mal sein - resultierenden Wasserstandsänderungen aus.
Im Gegensatz zu Luft kann Wasser nämlich nicht komprimiert werden.
Von daher würde sich ohne AGB ein erheblicher Druck im (geschlossenen) System aufbauen, wenn sich die Wassertemperatur ändert - und der Druck könnte zu Schäden führen.


----------



## GoZoU (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Ausgleichsbehälter dient - wie der Name schon impliziert - zum Ausgleichen von Füllstandsschwankungen aufgrund von Verlusten (z.B. durch Diffusion). Des Weiteren ist er eine große Hilfe beim Entlüften des Systems, da sich in ihm die Luft sammeln kann. Ganz gefüllt sollte er nach dem Entlüften nicht werden, da Wasser sich bei Erwärmung ausdehnt und aufgrund der Inkompressibilität das Abfangen von Druckschwankungen nicht mehr möglich wäre.

€: Dank Firefoxabsturz leider etwas zu langsam ^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> So gibt es auch noch ein Trick um all das zeug dem Radiator einzuflössen? machst ja kaum ein Bad und drückst den rein (Fahrradschlauch-Methode)


Trichter oder ne ruhige Hand ftw 

Edit: Zum Sinn des AB:
Bei den schon genannten Gründen ist imo vor allem die Entlüftungswirkung hervorzuheben - und das kann nur funktionieren wenn der AB vor dem Pumpeneinlass hängt. Hinter dem Auslass müsste der AB immer vollständig gefüllt sein, damit die Pumpe nicht im wesentlichendie Luft im AB komprimiert sondern das Wasser durch den Kreislauf treibt. Bei vollen AB ist dieser aber hinsichtlich Entlüftung völlig nutzlos . 

Was im Übrigen noch zu beachten ist: Das Entlüftungsprinzip aller Wakü-Ausgleichsbehälter besteht darin die Strömung so zu beruhigen, dass sich die Luftbläschen die sich im Wasserstrom befinden aus dessen Kernströmung befreien können und Zeit genug haben zur Wasseroberfläche aufzusteigen, wo sie sich die Luft dann sammeln kann. Leider sieht man immer wieder Konfigurationen wo Leute dieses Prinzip offenbar nicht verstanden haben und es zu Strudelbildungen kommt oder zu und Ablauf so angebracht werden, dass die Strömung samt eingeschlossener Luftblasen ohne nennenswerte Verzögerung  duchgeleitet wird. So hat man keine oder allenfalls schlechte Entlüftungswirkung. 
Wer meint eine Strömungsverzögerung durch den AB umgehen zu müssen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), sollte sich nach anderen Entlüftungsmethoden umsehen. Fertige Lösungen für den Wakü-Markt gibt es dafür aber (noch) nicht .


----------



## Skaos (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sinn? Um den Kreislauf besser zu befüllen und entlüften zu können.



Das mag ja sein, aber wie du schon über mir lesen kannst is der AGB ja nich nur zum befüllen da und entlüften is meines Erachtens nich, wenn du direkt von der Pumpe in den AGB reinpumpst dürfte sich da kaum was sammeln oder?! Damit is dann der Druckausgleich auch nicht mehr wirklich gegeben, wenn er eh voll is dann kannst du auch gleich ganz ohne arbeiten..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber wie du schon über mir lesen kannst is der AGB ja nich nur zum befüllen da und entlüften is meines Erachtens nich, wenn du direkt von der Pumpe in den AGB reinpumpst dürfte sich da kaum was sammeln oder?! Damit is dann der Druckausgleich auch nicht mehr wirklich gegeben, wenn er eh voll is dann kannst du auch gleich ganz ohne arbeiten..


 Volumenverdrängung sage ich da nur...Auch wenn du nen AGB bis zum Rand vollmachst und sich noch Luft im Kreislauf befindet, dann kann diese trotzdem bei geöffnetem AGB entweichen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie GoZoU schon schreibt: man sollte ihn eben nicht ganz füllen; ein kleines Luftpolster sollte bleiben.
@in-vino-veritas: stimmt - oder die Luft sammelt sich wieder im AGB, so dass er sein Luftpolster wieder hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ...- oder die Luft sammelt sich wieder im AGB, so dass er sein Luftpolster wieder hat.



Und die Pumpe ständig dagegen anpumpt  - Luft ist nun mal kompressibel (Wasser, zumindest für unsere Belange, nicht). So verschwendet man Strömungsenergie in die Kompression der Luft statt den Wasserkreislauf damit in Bewegung zu halten
Das ist der Hauptnachteil eines AB hinter der Pumpe wenn er Luft enthält. Wenn er keine Luft enthält kann man ihn sich aber sparen - hätte dann lediglich zum Befüllen Sinn. 
So oder so - der AB ist (vorzugsweise direkt) vor dem Pumpeneinlass wesentlich besser aufgehoben als am Pumpenauslass .


----------



## snapstar123 (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine frage dazwischen, ich habe ja denn AGB vin Inno denn Tank-O-Matik da sind ja 2 Rörchen dabei die im AGB angebracht werden.
Die Röhrchen sind ja da um die Strudelbildung zu verringern, stimmt das jetzt auch oder ist das nur so ein Werbegag damit man die AGBs auch kauft.

Ach ja noch was, ich habe jetzt meine 2 Wassertempsensoren von Aquacomputer bekommen mit Innen-und Ausengewinde, es spielt ja keine Rolle wo ich die anbringe.
Ich wollte ja einen am AGB anbringen so wurde es mir ja gesagt, dort kommt auch einer hin und denn anderen wollte ich an denn CPU-Kühler anbringen bloss sieht das etwas blöd aus, ich habe mir überlegt ihn einfach nach denn CPU-Kühler an denn Boardkühler an zu bringen.
Ich weis es wurde schon gesagt es ist eigentlich egal wo man ihn anbringt.
Nach dem CPU-Kühler kommt der Boardkühler und da sieht es nicht so blöd aus wie am CPU-Kühler.
So der andere wie gesagt am AGB aber dort wollte ich auch denn Fillport anbringen.
Der Fillport soll dort angebracht werden bevor das Wasser in denn AGB kommt, kann ich ihn auch am Radi anbringen bevor das Wasser zum AGB läuft.
Es ist ja bei mir so AGB>Pumpe>CPUkühler>Boardkühler>DFM>Radi>Radi>AGB.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wo ihr die Sensoren anbringen würdet und denn Fillport sowie der DFM
Der AGB und die Radis sind auserhalb des Gehäuses wenn das eine Rolle spielt und halt wegen denn Röhrchen im AGB, die Luft bekomme ich aus dem Kreislauf ja am besten durch Wackeln der Komponenten und die Entlüftungsschrauben an denn Radis raus oder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man könnte jetzt gemein sein und sagen, dass alles was Inno über die eigenen Produkte behauptet an den Haaren herbei gezogene Werbeargumente sind und meistens nur halb oder gar nicht der Realität entsprechen, aber so weit will ich nicht gehen. Jeder Hersteller lässt seine Produkte schließlich in gutem Licht dastehen wenn er die Produktbeschreibung verfasst. Ob die Produktbeschreibung einen Kunden zum Kauf bewegt, kommt auf dessen Mündigkeit, seine Erfahrung und sein technisches Verständnis an. 
An dem Argument der Vermeidung von Strudelbildung ist aber zumindest ansatzweise schon etwas dran. Mit den Pumpen die Inno anbietet aber auch mit den allermeisten anderen wird es kaum gelingen da drin einen richtigen Strudel zu verursachen und das zweite Röhrchen macht das in der Tat sogar noch etwas schwieriger. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt als dieser AB auf dem Markt kam, war Strudelbildung aber noch kein Thema, da die Laings und andere derart starke Pumpen kaum Verbreitung fanden. Würde mich sehr wundern wenn das von Anfang an in der Produktbeschreibung gestanden hätte . 

Zu der anderen Sache: Fillport? Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe wolltest du dort ein Filter verbauen - oder? Ein Fillport wäre ja auch reichlich schwachsinnig wenn der AB schon außen befestigt und bestens zugänglich ist . 

Was die Sensoren angeht: Überlege doch mal was für eine Differnz du mit den zwei Sensoren messen willst! Nimm dafür einfach mal an sie wäre so groß, dass sie sauber zu messen wäre (wir wissen ja bereits, dass dem aller Voraussicht nach nicht so sein wird aber sei´s drum). Was für eine Differenz misst du also wenn du nach dem CPU Kühler und vor dem AB misst? Und jetzt überlege mal wie du damit bewerten willst, ob bzw. wie stark sich das Wasser im CPU-Kühler erwärmt. Selber denken hilft bei so was wie gesagt ungemein .

Im Wakü-Bereich wirst du btw so oder so auf fast nichts eine 100%-Antwort erhalten. Man hat da große Spielräume und kann wenig falsch machen. jeder hat zudem seien Prioritäten und Vorlieben.  Es ist also relativ wenig sinnvoll sich für jeden Sinn oder Unsinn eine Bestätigung zu einzuholen. Besser ist es allemal sich selbst Gedanken zu machen was man da eigentlich tut. 

Ein vernünftig aufgebauter Kreislauf, zumal mit einer starken Pumpe wie du sie einsetzt, entlüftet sich btw mehr oder weniger von selbst .


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Also, wenn schon zwei Sensoren, dann würde ich die am Einlass - also hinterm Radi und am Auslass - also vorm Radi - anbauen.
Da hast Du die wärmste (Auslass) und kälteste Stelle im Kreislauf - und kannst bsp. mit der Aquasuite die vom Radi abgeführte Wärmeleistung ermitteln.
Dass das nicht sehr genau ist, habe ich daran gesehen, dass ich teilweise negative Werte hatte - also hätte der Radi den Kreislauf aufgeheizt....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (6. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. stimmt mit denn Sensoren währen am Radi eigentlich die besten Stellen um die Delta Temperatur vom Wasser zu messen.
Der Filter soll ja vor dem AGB noch kommen denn ich möchte ungerne etwas im Kreislauf haben wie eben Dreck oder Verunreinigungen, ich glaube dann am AGB, es soll ja auch vom Optischen her passen und wenn sich Dreck ansammelt währe das für die Pumpe ja nicht angenehm deswegen vor dem AGB.
Die Sensoren beide bei denn Radis kommt vom optischen auch besser als wenn einer auf denn CPUkühler, das sah wirklich nicht schön aus aber stimmt vor demm Radi ist es am wärmsten und am Ende vom Radi ist es am kühlsten und so kann ich eigentlich perfekt die Delta Temp vom Wasser errechnen.
Stimmt schon man muss am besten selber herausfinden was optimal ist, soweit ist ja jetzt alles geklärt.
Die Sensoren kommen jetzt an die Radis, sie sind zwar aussen angebracht aber die von Aquacomputer haben einen sehr lange Kabellänge.
Der Filter am AGB da sieht man ihn auch fast nicht das passt dann auch.
Der DFM denn überlege ich noch wo, denn vom Optischen her kann er ruhig zu sehen sein und der Durchfluss ist ja überall gleich.
Also ich weis ja nicht direkt wie es aussieht die Strudelbildung aber beim ersten Probelauf hat es zwar sehr lange gedauert bis die Luft drausen wahr aber danach lief die Wakü ohne Probleme und beim AGB wahr nichts zu sehen.
Also ich denke die Röhrchen helfen schon vorallem beim befüllen von der Wakü da das eine Rörchen ja kleiner ist und es so schön direkt zur Pumpe geht ohne das sie Luft ansaugt auser ich habe denn AGB zu voll gemacht.
Ich habe extra das längere Röhrchen nicht mit Wasser bedekt damit die Luft so zu sagen dort entweichen kann.
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob das für euch logisch klingt aber ohne die Röhrchen hat es länger gedauert die Wakü zu befüllen.
Ich danke euch mal wieder für eure Hilfe und Infos, jetzt weis ich wenigstens wo ich die anderen Komponeten anbringe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt eigentlich eine Aquastream mit dem Shoggy Sandwich in den Zwischenboden vom Corsair 700D? Oder gibts es da probleme mit dem Lüfter der neben den beiden Schlauchöffnungen ist?


----------



## Nucleus (7. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine XT passt nur liegend in mein 700D... und viel Platz ist da dann nicht mehr da, könnte also eng werden.


----------



## mojoxy (7. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meine Aquastream XT liegend auf nem Shoggy im unteren Boden reinbekommen. Ist noch ca. 1 cm Platz bis zum Lüfter 
Ich habe allerdings auch ein 800d... kann Dir nicht sagen ob die Abmessungen da anders sind - vermute aber nein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
MOJO

Edit: Zur Not einfach den Lüfter rausnehmen. Dann passt's sicher!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Abmessungen sind, soweit ich weis, die selben :]
Danke also für den Tipp


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Not pack da halt nen schmaleren Lüfter hin, den Scythe mit 12mm oder so^^ Bringt nochmal etwas^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So,

ich hab mit gestern den ganzen Tag mit dem Schlauch (Masterkleer Clear) und den Tüllen (12er, bzw 13er Winkel) geärgert. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht den 13/10er Schlauch auf die 12er Tülle komplett raufzudrücken. Es fehlen meist 5mm bis zum Tüllen-Ende, dann bewegt sich der Schlauch kein Stück mehr.

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tips? Soll ich den Schlauch mal erwärmen? Bzw, wird er dann beim abkühlen nicht porös?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben ^^


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erwärmen kann da helfen. Ohne erwärmen würde ich meinen Schlauch auch nicht auf die Anschlüsse bekommen^^

Einfach Wasserkocher an, dahin mitnehmen wo du verschlauchst, und den Schlauch reinhalten. Lieber länger als zu kurz. Wenn du ihn zu kurz aufwärmst, bringt es nichts und du musst dich weiter ärgern.
Wenn du ihn zu lange reinhältst passiert exakt: Nichts!
Es gibt sogar Leute, die ihren Schlauch ein paar Minuten kochen, ohne Scheiß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und nachm Abkühlen ist er nicht porös? 

Ich vertraue dir zwar, wäre aber noch froh wenn das jemand der damit auch noch Erfahrung hat nochmal bestätigt ^^ 

Wenn das so ist hat der Stress vllt doch ein Ende


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird nicht porös und nix^^

Guck mal ins Lux, da gibts nen Thread mit dem Schlauch kochen^^

Die bringen den so in Form. Die Biegen den so wie er sein soll, wie er sich normalerweise nie ohne knicken verlegen lassen würde, und packen den dann in den Topf.

Das lassen sie dann brodeln, nehmen den Schlauch dann raus, lassen ihn abkühlen und schwups, er bleibt in der Form^^

Habs dir mal kurz rausgesucht^^

[Guide] Engste Radien mit Billig-Schlauch - Scamps Kochkurs - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach das mit meinen Anschlüssen auch so, Wasser erhitzen, Schlauch rein, paar Sekunden warten, bei kochendem Wasser gehts verdammt fix, länger tut aber keinem Schlauch was.. Poröse Schläuche sind mir seitdem ich so verfahre nie vorgekommen, egal ob ich 13/10er oder 16/10er gekocht hab 

Also kannst du ruhig auf die Aussagen von nsyo vertrauen 

Hat bei dem Kochkurs mal jemand nen Tipp, was ich nehmen kann damit der Schlauch komplett ausgefüllt ist? Alle Kabel die ich hier habe haben max nen Durchmesser von 7-8mm, somit kommen zwar keine richtigen Knicke zustande, die den Durchfluss behindern, aber schön ist das bei Weitem auch nicht


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geh in den Baumarkt deines vertrauens, da gibt es meterweise Stromkabel zu kaufen. Da ist jede erdenkliche Dicke dabei. Nimm ein Stück Schlauch mit, teste, welches Stromkabel am besten passt und davon kaufst du dann 1-2 Meter^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie geil, den Luxx Thread gleich mal aboniert ^^ 

Danke Nyso, das gibt mir gute Hoffnungen. Du glaubst garnicht wie mir heute noch die Hände wehtun von gestern, als ich mit den Tüllen gekämpft habe


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Okay also gehen wohl echt nur Stromkabel, alles klar, dann werd ich da bei Verlegenheit mal hinschauen..


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fr3@k, doch ich glaube dir
Bevor ich auf die Idee kam, die zu erwärmen, hab ich mich auch abgequält

Skaos, da geht sicher noch viel mehr, aber das dürfte die effektivste, einfachste und günstigste Methode sein


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jaa - Scamps Kochkurs....
Mit dem heißen Wasser ist aber tatsächlich gut - anders geht's bei mir auch nicht.
Hab' extra meinen ausgemusterten Wasserkocher dafür behalten.
Nur: runter geht's dann nur noch mit Messer: man kann ja schlecht den ganzen Wasserkühler in den Kocher legen.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## xEbo (8. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> jaa - Scamps Kochkurs....
> Mit dem heißen Wasser ist aber tatsächlich gut - anders geht's bei mir auch nicht.
> Hab' extra meinen ausgemusterten Wasserkocher dafür behalten.
> Nur: runter geht's dann nur noch mit Messer: man kann ja schlecht den ganzen Wasserkühler in den Kocher legen.....
> ...



Mit nem kleinen Schraubenzieher in den Zwischenraum von Tülle und Schlauch picksen und den Schlauch hochdrücken. Funktioniert bei meinem Schlauch zumindest ganz gut


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinen Bitspower 11 mm Tüllen geht der Primochill 16/10 gar nicht ohne Erwärmen drauf und runter geht er nur mit dem Messer.


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs ich habe ein kleines Problem. Mein Radiator "gluckert". Das System ist eigentlich ordentlich entlüftet und wurde auch schon Kopf gestellt...

Radiator ist ein "TFC Feser XChanger Triple".

Habt Ihr ne Idee?

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er kann doch nur gluckern wenn er nicht komplett mit Wasser gefüllt ist, oder nicht?


----------



## Skaos (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn der nicht irgendwo Luft zieht ist noch welche vom Befüllen drin, das kann mitunter ne Woche dauern, bis sich die Luft aus jeder kleinen Ecke im System verzogen hat.


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft leider schon seit drei Wochen mit dem Aufbau -.-"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste mal den Radi mal bisschen gekippt?


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm hab den kompletten PC wie gesagt schon mal Kopf gestellt, aber nicht im betrieb. Vllt. sollte ich das mal versuchen. Mach ich später, bin grad nicht zu Hause.

Der Radiator hat auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Anschlüsse ne kleine Schraube. Für was ist denn die gut? Ist die zum entlüften? Hat nämlich nen Gummi dran, sieht aus wie ne Dichtung. Oder zum Wasser ablassen? o_O

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte zum entlüften sein.


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm mal schaun, probier ich später mal aus, man kommt nur so verdammt schlecht hin im eingebautem Gehäuse...


----------



## GoZoU (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schraube muss auch nicht zwangsläufig verwendet werden. Kippen in alle Raumrichtungen mit laufender Pumpe hat bisher noch immer gereicht.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## mojoxy (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Die Schraube muss auch nicht zwangsläufig verwendet werden.



Du meinst damit aber nicht, dass ich die raus lassen soll oder?  Kleiner Spaß. Werd mal ein bisschen rumkippeln.


----------



## GoZoU (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich schadenfroh wäre, würde ich jetzt "doch, das meinte ich" sagen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Domowoi (9. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hilft nicht nur kippen sondern rütteln. (Auf die Festplatte aufpassen) Meiner Erfahrung nach hilft das besser ist aber mit internem Radi etwas kompliziert.


----------



## computertod (10. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich eigentlich meine Wakü "Rückwärts" ablassen? also den Kreislauf Rückwärts laufen lassen (auch durch die Pumpe)?


----------



## Klutten (10. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. eine Radialkreiselpumpe saugt axial an und beschleunigt das Medium in radialer Richtung. Anders herum funktioniert das nur, wenn du die Physik überlistest.


----------



## computertod (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich mein ja im ausgeschaltetem Zustand . also "einfach laufenlassen"


----------



## Xandrus (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja du kannst den Kreislauf aufmachen wo du willst....
Was sollte denn passieren? oO


----------



## Ace (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nur was austauschen möchtest zb. einen Schlauch oder Kühler solltest du dir so was zulegen damit du nicht das ganze Wasser immer ablassen musst.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchklemme bis 15mm Schlauchklemme bis 15mm 60007


----------



## mojoxy (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts sowas auch für Schläuche >15mm?


----------



## computertod (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ace schrieb:


> Wenn du nur was austauschen möchtest zb. einen Schlauch oder Kühler solltest du dir so was zulegen damit du nicht das ganze Wasser immer ablassen musst.
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchklemme bis 15mm Schlauchklemme bis 15mm 60007


bei mir wirds ein Boardtausch 
also bringt mir sowas nichts.


----------



## Ace (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Gibts sowas auch für Schläuche >15mm?


Ja von 2mm-15mm Schläuche Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchklemme bis 15mm Schlauchklemme bis 15mm 60007
und dieser hier ist bis 20mm Schläuche geeignet.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchklemme bis 20mm Schlauchklemme bis 20mm 60008


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da noch mal eine Frage und zwar geht es um denn DFM Koolance INS-FM17

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter 71163

Ich möchte ihn an meinen T-Balancer mit dem Sensorhub anschliesen und brauche die Platine ja nicht mehr wo dabei ist denn sie rechnet ja die RPM aus und gibt das Signal ja an die Steuerung also Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard aus.
So wenn ich sie jetzt am T-Balancer bzw. denn Analogen Senohub betreiben möchte kann er ja direkt die Liter pro Stunde ausgeben und bräuchte die Platine nicht mehr die dabei ist beim Koolance.
Jetzt bloss das Problem der Anschluss am Sensorhub ist ein 3 Pin Adapter und der Koolance ein 2 Pin aber andere Bauform also er passt so nicht nur mit der Platine.
Was könnte ich jetzt am besten machen, mit der Platine gibt er ja wieder ein RPM Signal aus oder ich wechsel die Stecker bloss wie am besten da beide Adern schwarz sind und weis auch nicht ob er so dann funktioniert.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der Konstruktion würde ich die Platine einfach behalten.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich die Platine benutze dann liest der Sonsorhub dann die RPM aus oder denke ich mal da die dafür ja da ist um das Signal um zu wandeln , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem Ding soll ja irgendwie eine Tabelle zum Umrechnen bei sein. 
Über die sollte sich mit nem Dreisatz die Pulsrate einstellen lassen die eigentlich einem Liter entspricht.

Auch RPM sind ja nur Pulse, allerdings kommen die wesentlich seltener als die eines normalen Duchflussmessers.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja eine Tabelle gibt es um es um zu rechnen.
Dann werde ich wohl die Platine mit benutzen, ist ja auch nicht so tragisch.
Danke trozdem für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab kurz mal ne Frage und zwar ob ein 120mm Radi ausreichend für nen Core i7 mit medium-overclock ist, oder man da besser nen Luftkühler nehmen sollte?


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da muss mMn mindestens ein trippel herhalten.


----------



## Devil Dante (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

o.O es soll aber nur die CPU mit Wasser gekühlt werden!?


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie weit soll den OC betrieben werden? Der Nehalem ist ein Hitzkopf. Und bei OC umsomehr.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 120er entspricht in etwa einem Towerkühler.


----------



## Devil Dante (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, welcher 120er wäre denn am besten?


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn es nur um die Kühlung der CPU geht, dann schau Dir doch mal die fertig H²O-Lösungen von Corsair an. Wenn Dich eine gewisse Lautstärke nicht stört, kannst Du auch gerne zu einer Lüfter-Lösung greifen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Statt der 120er Wakü lieber nen Luftkühler oder H50 bzw H70.


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Statt der 120er Wakü lieber nen Luftkühler oder H50 bzw H70.


 
meine Worte!


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

des thema mit H50 70 hat ma doch scho^^


----------



## Devil Dante (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um das gehts ja eigentlich, dass man nix hören soll .


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Um das gehts ja eigentlich, dass man nix hören soll .


 
naja nix hören wird schwer, aber man kann die Lautstärke zumindest reduzieren


----------



## Devil Dante (11. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, soll nix besonderes werden, so in etwa: Innovatec PCPS + Aquacomputer Airplex 120mm. Was sagst du zu der Kombi?


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnen tut sich das erst wenn du den 120er durch einen 240er ersetzt. 
Ausserdem den eigentlichen CPU-Kühler nicht vergessen  .


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Devil Dante leise bedeutet auch mehr als genug Radifläche und nicht sowenig wie möglich.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Devil Dante also ich habe in meinem 775 System denn Corsair H50 verbaut und ich muss sagen das bis jetzt der lüfter von Corsair noch nie richtig aufgedreht hat und die CPU läuft die ganze Zeit bei 3,6Ghz mit einer Spannung von über 1,248V, also schon ordentlich Saft.
Der H70 soll sich aber noch wesentlich besser schlagen.
Eigentlich nutze ich denn IFX-14 aber der passt leider nicht mehr durch die neuen Speicher da der IFX-14 wesentlich leistungsfähiger ist der H50 ist im endefekt so leistungsstark wie mein Thermalrigthe Ultra 120 Extreme mit 2xSlipStreams 1600 aber noch der alte Ultra 120 Extreme, es gibt ja schon sehr viele Revesionen wie in Black oder voll Kupfer.
Gegen denn H70 würde ich sagen währe nichts ein zu wenden, denn H50 habe ich zum Glück auch Gewonnen denn so hätte ich ihn mir nie gekauft aber er läuft leise selbst wo der Radi voll verdreckt wahr ist der Lüfter nie voll aufgedreht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch, aber lohnt sich die H70? Oder sollte man statt dieser doch eher z.b. nen Noctua NH 14 nehmen? Wie siehts da Lautstärke und Leistungsmäßig aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch RPM sind ja nur Pulse, allerdings kommen die wesentlich seltener als die eines normalen Duchflussmessers.




Eher umgekehrt: 150-250 Impulse pro Liter = 150-500 Impulse pro Minute für viele DFMs, meist 2 Impulse pro Umdrehung = 800 bis 10000 Impulse pro Minute für Lüfter. Das Flowmeter3 hat ja extra die wahnsinnigen 2800 Impulse/Liter, damit es an Mainboards funktioniert.

(an der Stelle die Frage: Hat mal ein Besitzer dieses Modells geguckt, ob es am Mainboard funktioniert? Bei 1200imp/l sollten eigentlich viele Kreisläufe auf Impulsraten kommen, die ausreichen könnten.)




Devil Dante schrieb:


> Ja, soll nix besonderes werden, so in etwa: Innovatec PCPS + Aquacomputer Airplex 120mm. Was sagst du zu der Kombi?



Ich würde weder das eine noch das andere empfehlen.
Generell musst du erstmal eine Frage beantworten: "Aufrüstung ausgeschlossen ja/nein?"
Solange es bei CPU-only bleibt und dir Silent offensichtlich wurscht ist, ist eine selbst zusammengestellte Wakü unnötig teuer. High-End-Luftkühler oder -bei Platzproblemen/schlechter Gehäuselüftung- ne H70 bieten mehr fürs Geld. "Große" Wakü rentiert sich, wenn man auch viel dranhängt, sonst sind die Fixkosten (Pumpe, AGB, erstes Stück Radiator) einfach zu hoch.

Bezüglich H70 vs. Luftkühler: Frag am besten im entsprechenden Thread, das ufert meist aus. Ich hab leider wenig brauchbare Tests gesehen (entweder kommen verschiedene Belüftungen zum Einsatz oder die H70 saugt direkt Außenluft an oder ...), aber mir scheinen die High-End-Luftkühler mehr Leistung zu bringen. Mehr Silentpotential haben sie ohne Pumpe auch, der Preis ist auch eher auf ihrerer Seite - solange man den Platz in Sockelnähe hat und einen das Gewicht nicht stört, kann die H70 einfach nicht punkten.
(aktueller Test auf CB: Immerhin mal mit identischer Lüfterbestückung - und mit der H70 jedesmal mehrfach geschlagen. Dabei saugt sie direkt Außenluft an und darf das Gehäuseinnere aufheizen, wärend die Konkurrenz mit der Luft im Gehäuse arbeiten muss, die vermutlich mehrere Grad wärmer ist)


----------



## Devil Dante (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem PC soll es bei CPU-only-Wakü bleiben! Und die Kühlung soll eben seeehr leise sein! Könnte die genannte Kombination mit aktuellen High-End-Luftkühlern mithalten?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was verstehst du unter sehr leise bitte? 
(Ich verstehe unter leise dass der Rechner fast lautlos zu Werke geht, nur ein ganz leises Luftsäulsen sollte zu hören sein)

Ein  120 mm Radi ist schwachsinn mindestens ein 240er Radi oder mehr macht das System leise. Wie laut ist den deine Graka wenn diese noch mit nem Stockkühler ausgestattet ist kannst du ja gleich bei Luftkühlung bleiben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich würde zu einer Aquqatream oder 'ner Pumpstation und einem Dual120er raten.
Aus einem einfachen Grund:

solange es 'CPU-only' bleibt, ist die leise, und regelt sich selbst.
sollte Dir die Grafikkarte eines Tages zu lauter werden - und damit ist zu rechnen! - kannst Du ohne Probleme die Graka mit einbeziehen.
(Allerdings unter Vergrößerung des Radi)
Zur Not einfach mal mit gebrauchten Komponenten aus 'm MP versuchen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## mojoxy (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde auch, dass es wenig Sinn macht nur die CPU unter Wasser zu setzen und dann zu erwarten, dass das System lautlos ist. So habe ich früher nämlich auch gedacht 

Dann war lange Zeit die Graka der lauteste Faktor, dieser wurde vor ca. 6 Monaten beseitigt (==> auch unter Wasser). Durch die fehlenden Luftzirkulation (weil ja nun weniger Lüfter im Gehäuse waren) wurde mein MB (speziell die NB) sehr heiß. Also musste das auch unter Wasser.

Nun ist mein PC aber leider immer noch nicht lautlos (zumindest was ich unter lautlos verstehe). Die Festplatten sind nun der störende Faktor. Habe neben mir aber schon die passende Lösung seit zwei Tagen liegen: Silentstar  Wird demnächst verbaut. Ich habe aber schon die blöde Vermutung, dass ich danach ein neues Problem habe: Die Pumpe ist zurzeit das zweitlauteste Teil im System. Nunja bald das lauteste...

Du siehst Teufelskreis! Da hilft dann vielleicht nur noch das hier! 

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## sen1287 (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass es wenig Sinn macht nur die CPU unter Wasser zu setzen und dann zu erwarten, dass das System lautlos ist. So habe ich früher nämlich auch gedacht



da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. die erfahrung musste ich auch machen 

mal etwas anderes^^ 
vorweg ist geht um eine lüftersteuerung 
den test hier im forum hab ich schon gelesen, aber das sind meiner ansicht nach einfach gehaltene steuerungen 
nun meine frage: gibt es größere als die bisherigen doppel din varianten ?
bzw. große ausfahrbare displays ?
vom eigenbau würde ich mich auch nicht sträuben, nur die bisherigen anleitungen entsprechen ebenso einfachen steuerungen (ohne display).


----------



## Devil Dante (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist nicht für meinen PC, und die Grafikkarte hat Passivkühlung! Jetzt soll ich ihm eben auf seinen Wunsch hin eine "sehr leise Wakü" (so hat ers zu mir gesagt) einbauen, die die CPU (Core i7 960) kühlt weil ihm die der CPU-Kühler viel zu laut ist! Maximal 150-200€ hat er gesagt... und das Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster 690 II. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit welche Kombi da passen würde?


----------



## mojoxy (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erklär "ihm" doch einfach, dass das unsinnig ist und verbau für das Geld lieber nen rießigen CPU Kühler und häng mehre Lüfter dran. Die lässte dann nur auf 700/800 RPM laufen und dann ist das Ding auch unhörbar! Mit der Wakü wird niemand glücklich werden


----------



## Devil Dante (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau das hab ich ihm auch gesagt!!! Aber er ist trotzdem der Auffassung, dass es ihm noch zu laut sein wird und das obwohl der zur Zeit den Boxed-Kühler drin hat!


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, ein 120er mit Pumpe etc. wird aber wohl noch lauter sein als beispielsweise ein Megahalems oder IFX-14 mit Silent Wings. Und er kommt sogar mit weit weniger Geld und Aufwand rum.


----------



## xEbo (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wärs mit ner Corsair H50 / H70? Das ist zumindest Quasiwasser


----------



## Domowoi (12. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Noctua NH-D14 macht Dir jeden Prozessor leiser als eine WaKü mit einem 120mm Radiator.
H50 würd ich nicht nehmen, wenns schon eine komplett Flüssigkeitskühlung sein muss dann die H70.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sen1287 schrieb:


> da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. die erfahrung musste ich auch machen
> 
> mal etwas anderes^^
> vorweg ist geht um eine lüftersteuerung
> ...



Wäre mir nicht bekannt - was sollte eine Lüftersteurung mit soviel Display?
Aber es gibt Displays auch ohne Steuerung.




Devil Dante schrieb:


> Ist nicht für meinen PC, und die Grafikkarte hat Passivkühlung! Jetzt soll ich ihm eben auf seinen Wunsch hin eine "sehr leise Wakü" (so hat ers zu mir gesagt) einbauen, die die CPU (Core i7 960) kühlt weil ihm die der CPU-Kühler viel zu laut ist! Maximal 150-200€ hat er gesagt... und das Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster 690 II. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit welche Kombi da passen würde?



Nimm EheimStation12V, nen 240er Magicool Slim und nen Heatkiller 3.0LT.
Es macht zwar imho keinen Sinn, aber es sind hochwertige Dinge und wenn jemand 200€ für etwas ausgeben will, das er nicht braucht, dann red ich mir deswegen nicht den Mund fusselig.

P.S.: Wofür hat man ein i7 960 System mit ner kleinen passiv-Graka?


----------



## TheReal1604 (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.: Wofür hat man ein i7 960 System mit ner kleinen passiv-Graka?



Office?


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

irgendwelche Berechnungen, Grafikbearbeitung, Videoumwandlung?

Ich stimme aber zu: die Erfahrung wie oben genannt musste ich auch machen: die Festplatten sind derzeit das Lauteste - es sei denn, die Silentwings laufen auf 100%: dann wird deren Luftstrom (nicht die Lüfter, sondern im Mora) das Lauteste.

Und ob das mit der passiven Grafikkarte so bleibt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Halbwegs lautlos ginge schon - mit einer gekapselten Pumpe und 'nem Mora 3; letzter notfalls mit ein paar groooooßen Lüftern drauf.
Da sind wir aber 'etwas' über die 200€....
Wobei: mein System (Q9550er mit OC und eine 5770 auch mit OC) läuft meist passiv - es sei denn, ich lasse Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig laufen.
Aber selbst dann ist der herunterfallende Kabelbinder lauter!
Insoweit müsste man also erstmal 'lautlos' definieren - und dabei die Hdd's durch Ssd's ersetzen.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## empty (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Domowoi schrieb:


> H50 würd ich nicht nehmen, wenns schon eine komplett Flüssigkeitskühlung sein muss dann die H70.



ÄÄÄÄ? H70 ist genauso eine CPU-Only Variante nichts mit Komplett ... oder hast du damit noch deine Graka gekühlt?


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

H70 ist einfach nur der Nachfolger vom H50. Mit Vor- und Nachteilen!


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> H70 ist einfach nur der Nachfolger vom H50. Mit Vor- und Nachteilen!



Womit wir beim Thema wären 
Ich möchte mir in der nächsten zeit eine H50/H70 für meinen PII 955 zulegen und habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von WaKüs. Würde die den auch noch gut kühlen wenn ich auf ca 3,8 Ghz Ocen will?
Kann ich die H70 auch mit nur einem Lüfter laufen lassen, das ich den Radiator praktisch von innen an den hinteren Lüfterplatz setze und ihn dann von aussen fest mache? Der Lüfter bläst dann also die Luft aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator raus.
Und kann ich auch Silentlüfter für den Radiator verwenden oder wird das "Wasser" dann nicht mehr ausreichen heruntergekühlt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für eine H70 brauchst du keinerlei Wissen über Wasserkühlungen. Das Ding nutzt zwar (vermutlich) Wasser zum Wärmetransport - aber das tun ettliche Heatpipes auch. In der Handhabung unterscheidet es sich nur durch die flexible Verbindung von Bodenplatte und Lamellen von einem Luftkühler, Luftkühlerwissen kann angewendet werden. (wobei das bei normalen Waküs auch selten falsch ist)
zu den Fragen:
- die kühlt bei 1GHz so gut wie 100GHz. Die Frage, welche Temperatur bei einer gegebenen Kühlleistung bei einer angehobenen Verlustleistung ergibt, beantworten Tests. Beachte bei denen, dass sie nicht selten mit einem einblasenden Lüfter bei der H70 arbeiten, d.h. wer keine erhöhten Gehäusetemperaturen will, der muss noch die Differenz Gehäusetemperatur-Umgebungstemperatur zu den Werten addieren.
- Kann man beides
- Nach den Test und theoretisch nach dem Aufbau nicht zu empfehlen. Die Lamellen sind zu eng für effektiven Betrieb mit langsamen Lüftern. Das können andere Luftkühler besser (denen fehlt dann auch die Pumpe, was silenttechnisch garantiert kein Nachteil ist)


----------



## Devil Dante (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.: Wofür hat man ein i7 960 System mit ner kleinen passiv-Graka?



Keine Ahnung der hat sich den PC selbst zusammengeschraubt und nimmt ihn eh eigentlich nur für Office, Filme, internet, etc. her! Da ist doch der 960 genau das richtige oder?!


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fpsJunkie schrieb:


> Kann ich die H70 auch mit nur einem Lüfter laufen lassen[...]



Klar, kannste alles  Nur ob's Sinn macht, wohl eher weniger. Bei der H70 werden oft zwei Lüfter empfohlen, bestimmt nicht zu unrecht 
Und der Geräuschzuwachs ist dann auch eher gering, weil zwei Lüfter nicht: Geräusch (von einem Lüfter) x 2. Wird eher besser, weil Du dann beide mit geringerer Drehzahl laufen lassen kannst und das gleiche Ergebnis wie mit einem, der eine höhere hat, erhälst.



			
				Devil Dante schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung der hat sich den PC selbst zusammengeschraubt und nimmt ihn  eh eigentlich nur für Office, Filme, internet, etc. her! Da ist doch  der 960 genau das richtige oder?!


Ein i7 960 für Office? Bissle Overhead oder? Da reicht auch ein i3  Aber ich weis was du meinst 

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht solltest du ihm lieber eine neue Board/CPU-Kombi empfehlen (und die alten übernehmen), dann kommt er mit einem einfach zu handhabenden Luftkühler aus und spart einiges an Strom.


----------



## Devil Dante (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ein i7 960 für Office? Bissle Overhead oder? Da reicht auch ein i3  Aber ich weis was du meinst
> 
> Grüße
> MOJO



Ein bissel ist gut gesagt 


Und ich hab eh schon gesagt, dass er das eigentlich nicht braucht...  und ihm auch vorgeschlagen ein passendes System zu bauen, aber er meint dass es schon passt nur zu laut ists ihm, aber wem wunderts mit Boxed Kühler . So kann man wenigstens die Stromkosten schön unnötig in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## mojoxy (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach Ihm seinen PC gerne kostenlos leise  *wurschtel* i7 ausbau *wurschtel* i3 einbau *wurschtel* 30€ lüfter drauf und drosseln *wurschtel* i7 einpack und abhaun


----------



## Devil Dante (13. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Wurschtel* und er würds eh nur an der Lautstärke merken *wurschtel*! 

Das Problem wird nur sein, dass wir den i3 nicht in den LGA1366 bringen ...


----------



## fuSi0n (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ich bin mit meinen Wasser-Temperaturen momentan nicht ganz zufrieden.

Ich betreibe einen PII 955 BE (1.248V) undervoltet um 0.15V und eine GTX 275 auf einem Ga 870a UD3 wobei die CPU von einem HK LC 3.0 und die GPU von einem EK Waterblocks Fullcover gekühlt wird. Auf der Mainboard NB sitzt ebenfalls noch ein weiterer Kühler.
Als Radiator ein Magicool 420er mit 3 Phobya, der oben im Deckel von einem LianLi A05 sitzt (Luft von innen ansaugend). Pumpe XSPC X2O 450 @ 12 V

Bei Furmark + Prime95 (small FFTs) habe ich eine Wassertemp von 33°C +-1 (aquacomputer Tempsensor, mit einem Thermometer im AGB verglichen, das stimmt also). 
GPU wird 45°C warm und CPU 41°C. Gehäusetemp ist  23-24°C, dass ist auch die Luft die vom Radi genutzt wird. Raumtemp. 20°C.
Es macht kaum einen Unterschied ob die Lüfter  mit 700 RPM oder 1050 RPM laufen.

Würde ich, wenn ich die Lüfter einblasend montiere,  die volle Differenz von 4°C zur Raumtemp im Wasser bekommen? Allerdings wird die Gehäuseluft dadruch auch wärmer.
Ich muss es wohl testen, oder hat da jemand Erfahrungen, wie sich das relativ auswirkt.

ich sollte vllt noch hinzufügen, dass meine SpaWas auf dem MB "noch" ohne Kühler sind und die natürlich eine nicht zu unterschätzende Wärmequelle sind, auch wenn diese direkt von einem Gehäuselüfter befeuert werden. Ich werde da noch einen passiven Kühler mit langen Rippen montieren wenn mir Gigabyte mal die passenden Pins geschickt hat.


----------



## snapstar123 (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Devil Dante wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Gehäuse aus, gibt es da einschränkungen oder bei denn Speichern, haben die einen grossen HS.
Wenn alles normal ist würde ich einfach auf ein Luftkühler setzen mit langsam drehenden Lüftern.
Wenn nicht eben so was wie denn H50 oder H70 wobei der letzte etwas stärkere lüfter braucht und somit nicht leise ist.
Beim H50 dreht der lüfter bei mir nich richtig auf und es ist leise bloss jeder hat eine andere Auffassungsgabe von der Lautstärke.
Beim H70 werden auch 2 Lüfter voraus gesetzt da der Radi doppelt so dick ist und die Lamellen ziemlich eng sind und kostet sehr viel Geld.
Ich würde lieber zu einem Luftkühler greifen wie eben der Noctua er soll ja ziemlich leise sein durch die grossen Lamellen aber wenn er umbedingt eine Wakü haben will dann erfülle ihn halt seinen Wunsch.
Es gab ja einen guten Vorschlag von @ruyven_macaran für eine Wakü nur CPU.
Das muss er eben entscheiden ob er so viel Geld ausgeben will für was, was nichts bringt im endefekkt auser er erweitert das System irgendwann aber das eher unwahrscheinlich ist da die Graka ja passiv gekühlt wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@fuSi0n:
Du solltest die vollen 4K bekommen, aber machen die bei <50°C CPU/GPU-Temperatur irgend einen Unterschied?


----------



## fuSi0n (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Momentan nicht, aber in nächster Zeit ist OC für die graka geplant und CPU auf 3.8 GHz.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ich hab jetzt die möglichkeit einen 2. Radi in mein System einzubringen. 

Nun stellt sich die Frage was für einen.

Ich stehe vor der wahl einen 3x120er zu nehmen oder einen 2x 140er und über den Radi einen 140er Lüfter so zu Montieren. 

Der Hauptradi soll in das Dach eingelasen werden und die Luft aus dem Case herausbefördern. Es ist ein 3x 140 er slim. 

Also was würdet ihr da machen ?


----------



## mojoxy (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz  Willst Du den 360 ohne Lüfter und den 280 mit einem 140er betreiben? Oder schon alle mit Lüftern ausstatten?

Wenn ja würde ich den 360er bevorzugen, optimal wäre halt 420er


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ein relativ großes Gehäuse. Da soll in dem Deckel ein 3x 140er rein. Der ist schon vorhanden. Komplett mit 3 140er Lüftern ausgestattet.
Dieser soll die Luft aus den Case befördern.

Zusätzlich soll ein weiterer Radi rein. Der wird in die Front kommen. Von den Maßen kann hab ich folgende möglichkeiten. Entweder einen 3 x 140er was aber sehr knap wird und ein Laufwerk ist da auch nicht. Ein 3 x 120er radi oder eben ein 2 x 140er wobei ich bei dem noch einen 140er Lüfter obendrüber stellen kann der Luft in das Case blässt ohne einen Radi zu kühlen. 

Und da weiß ich nicht was besser ist. Und ob die Luft im Case kalt genug bleibt um dem oberen 3 x 140 er zu Kühlen. 

Verbaut ist ein AMD 965, eine GTX 470.
Pumpe ist die große von Phobia.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum baust du im Stacker keinen Radi in den Boden? Das bietet sich bei dem Gehäuse geradezu an .

Radiatoren im Deckel sind immer ein wenig suboptimal - auch wenn´s oft gemacht wird. Entweder man kühlt mit vorgewärmter Innenluft oder man muss Außenluft gegen die Konvektion nach unten drücken. Beides ist nicht gerade der Königsweg. Die Häufigkeit von Deckel-Radis ist imo eher der Tatsache geschuldet, dass es in viele Gehäusen eben nicht anders geht. Im CM-Stecker geht es aber anders .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Boden könnte ich ihn Rein setzen ja. Aber das hat mehr Nachteile. Erstmal der Staub. Dann ist auch die Luftzufuhr nicht wirklich die beste. Und obendrauf ist zwar Von der Sache her ziemlich das beste aber es wird dann zu hoch das Case. Deshalb im Deckel rein. Ich muss ja nur die Luft im Case immer schön kühl halten deswegen ja auch die Frage.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab einen Radi im Boden und sauge von vorne Luft an (geht dann erwärmt unten raus) - das ist allerdings relativ aufwändig, weil man ne Haube zur Luftführung braucht.
Hab allerdings auch lange nicht so viel Fläche intern wie du da jetzt rein knallen willst. 

Durch die Rollen steht der Tower aber so hoch, dass die Ansaugung von unten kein Problem darstellt. Gegen Staub gibt es Filter .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will das Teil aber auch nicht auf Rollen stellen weil ich finde das es sch.. aussieht.

Ich wollte ja auch Luft vorn ansaugen und oben absaugen lassen.

Zusätzlichwürden hinten noch ein 120er Lüfter und 2 90er Lüfter rein kommen die Luft rein bringen würden. Zur not hätte ich auch noch einen 120er Radi da. 
Und oben sollte das Warme Wasser zuerst hin gehen und dann in den 2. Radi laufen. 

Naja und der 2. Radi ist eben der Kankpunkt. Entweder 2 x 140 und einen einzelnen 140er Lüfter obendrüber der Kalte Luft direkt ins Case bringt oder eben nur ein 120er und hoffen das der das Wasser so sehr abkühlt das alles funktioniert. Und innen sich nichts aufwärmt.

Ansonsten kann ich ja noch im Boden einen 120er Lüfter rein bauen der auch noch Luft ansaugt.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wärmeleitung die der vordere Radi abführt geht automatisch komplett ins Gehäuse . Wie viel das ist hängt vom Flächenverhältnis zwischen den beiden Radi und der jeweiligen Temperaturdifferenz zwischen angesaugter Luft und Wassertemp ab. Die Wassertemp kann man im gesamten Kreislauf als konstant annehmen. Die Unterschiede bewegen sich da bei ausreichender Radiatorfläche in der Regel im Bereich von 1-2°K (das ist bei dir der Fall wenn du mit zwei Radz arbeitest).

Da aber vorne kühle Luft angesaugt wird die Temperaturdifferenz an diesem Radi größer und damit ist er effektiver und liefert mehr Wärme an die Innenluft als nur durchs Flächenverhältnis vorgegeben wäre. Selbst wenn du vorne also einen kleineren Radi als den oben nimmst, kann es sein, dass die Hälfte der Gesamtverlustleistung die ins Wasser geht so als warme Luft wieder nach innen gepumpt wird (bei deinem System können das unter Vollast immerhin fast 200W Abwärme sein). Dazu kommt noch die Abwärme der ungekühlten Komponenten auf dem Board + Laufwerke. Der obere Radi wird dadurch ineffizienter.
Das klappt zwar trotzdem problemlos, aber ideal ist das keinesfalls.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also währe demzufolge in der Front ein 2 x 140 Radi und ein einfacher 140er Lüfter besser Als ein 3 x 120er oder ein 3x 140er ?

Edite; Ich hab noch einmal nachgesehen und ich kann noch einen 3 x 140er rein bauen allerdings nur ein Slim und Ich dürfte kein Laufwerk einbauen. Naja in die Front einbauen.....

Und noch etwas. würde es sich lohnen einen 2. Kreislauf aufzubauen. Wo jeder Kreislauf nur einwas kühlt. Meinetwegen der erste die CPU und der 2. die Graka. ?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also währe demzufolge in der Front ein 2 x 140 Radi und ein einfacher 140er Lüfter besser Als ein 3 x 120er oder ein 3x 140er ?


Besser als ohen den extra-Lüfter der kühleraußenluft rein schaufelt wahrscheinlich schon - ideal aber auch nicht. Aber das wird sich, wie gesagt, aber nicht dramatisch auswirken. Effektiv hast du mit einem 420er und einem 280er eine bereits relativ komfortable dimensionierte Radifläche für deine Hardware. Da kommt es dann nicht mehr so sehr darauf an, dass beide Radis mit bestmöglicher Effektivität laufen. In dem Gehäsue kann man das zwar prinzipiell besser machen, aber wenn du auf die praktischen Rollen verzichten willst, geht das kaum noch. 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und noch etwas. würde es sich lohnen einen 2. Kreislauf aufzubauen. Wo jeder Kreislauf nur einwas kühlt. Meinetwegen der erste die CPU und der 2. die Graka. ?


Lohnen - nein! Rein aus Spaß am Basteln oder wegen der Optik kann man das machen. 
Dann sollte imho aber auf jeden Fall der größte bzw der effektivste Radi die Grafikkarte versorgen (die erzeugt wesentlich mehr Verlustleistung) und der kleinere bzw. der ineffizientere die CPU versorgen. Im Stacker würde ich den Aufwand mit zwei Kreisläufen aber nicht betreiben - dafür ist selbst der eigentlich zu klein (hab das schon mal da drin versucht )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal angenomen ich nehm den einen Radi unten. Das würde erstmal jede Menge Staub ansauegen. Und schlieslich alles zu setzen. Was nach ner weile schon Blöd währe. Ich habe ja auch zz den Radi ausen am Case. Genauer auf dem Dach. Und da sind die 3,5 cm gerade so ausreichend wie ich das so merke. Also müsste ich das Case höher stellen um einen guten efekt zu haben. Dann geht es aber gleich weiter. Ich müsste das Netzteil oben hin setzen. Ja und da reichen die Kabel schlicht nicht. Vor allen das zur graka. Gut wenn ich von unten ran gehe reicht auch das CPU Kabel nicht. 

Ich hätte mir das Lüfter Konzept so vorgestellt.

Unten kommt das Netzteil ran. Und dahinter sitzt ein 120er Lüfter. Der blässt dann Luft nach oben durch einen 2. 120er in der midi Platte. 
neben dem Mainboard sitzen 3 80er Lüfter. Und Hinten sitzt noch ein 120er Lüfter. Und darüber kommen nochmal 2 90er Lüfter rein. 

Diese bringen alle Luft in das Case rein. Jo und der Front radi blässt Luft rein und der obere die Luft wieder raus. Man kann ja auch noch den obersten 120er nehmen um Luft raus zu bringen.

Bei meiner Pumpe bin ich nicht so sicher ob die ausreicht um 2 Radis zu bewältigen oder ob der durchfluss in den Keller geht.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da noch einmal eine Frage zu dem Färben vom Wasser.
Eigentlich haben die Farbmittel nachteile wie Dreck usw.
Ich brauche ja eine hohe Konsentratzion an G48 was aber Blau ist.
Es gibt ja noch das G38 was Rot ist.
Wie bekomme ich jetzt am besten einen Orangenen Ton hin.
Mit dem G48 wird das Wasser Blau und mit dem G38 Rot und ich möchte ungärne Farbmittel nutzen wenn es überhaupt was bringt da ich ja das G48 brauche wegen dem Alu im Kreislauf.
Ich habe drann gedacht einfach schwarze Schläuche zu nehmen bloss da ist mir aufgefallen das man ja beim AGB auch das Wasser sieht und das währe auch nicht schön.
Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen was ich machen soll, ich habe ja einen Magicool Filter vor dem AGB zwecks Dreck wie Reste von der fertigung wie Spähnen usw.
Ich würde mich freuen was ihr mir da empfehlen könnt, am besten die schwarzen Schläuche aber halt der AGB oder ob es einen grossen Einfluss hat Farbmittel zu nutzen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## mojoxy (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde Dir Lebensmittelfarbe empfehlen. Wenn Du rote Farbe nimmst (die ist nie ganz rot) sollte ein schönes orange herauskommen


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat das grosse Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung oder Durchfluss.
Korrisionschutz brauche ich ja trozdem wegen dem Inno-Kühler da ja Alu enthalten ist und auch Kupfer.
Also am besten das G38 was Rot ist da es höher konsetriet sein muss und dann im endefekkt gelbe Gebensmittelfarbe, da Rot und Gelb Orange ergibt.
Da durch die hohe konsentration es schon sehr Rot werden wird vom G38 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst sicher G30, oder?
Und das ist nicht rot, sondern pink^^

Wussita Rot ist übrigens sehr stark färbend, da reichen wenige Tropfen für die ganze Wakü^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbe ist egal hauptsache wasser. Zumindest beim durchfluss.

Ein Filter schränkt aber auch den durchfluss ein vor allen wenn er zu ist.

Allerdings hat Lebensmittelfarbe meist den unangenehmen efekt das sie den Filter zusetzt. Am besten kaufst du dir ein Fertig gemisch.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Fertigemisch brauche ich dazu auch noch etwas da ich beim Inno-Kühler eben aufpassen muss wegen verstopfung, man kann ihn ja nicht öffnen und reinigen, auser mit Gewalt aber dann ist er auch hinüber.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen als Fertigmischung es soll ein schönes Orange haben aber nicht UV-Aktiv bzw ist es egal da kein UV eingesetzt wird.
Ja das G30 eben, gibt es da noch ein anderes oder nur die beiden G48 und G30.
Ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja wegen denn Filter da habe ich extra denn Magicoll von Aquatuning genommen da er bei denn Tests fast immer am besten abschneidet und die Filter sind ja leicht aus zu tauschen und kosten auch nicht die Welt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du weist was Fertig heist oder  eben fertig da muss man nichts mehr rein schüten weil da drinn schon korosionsschutz etc drinn ist klingt komisch ist aber so.

schaust du hier keine 15 sec suche.


----------



## ole88 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde mir nie mehr farbe ins system kippen bin seitdem meine pumpe einen rosa (lebensmittelfarbe war tiefrot) kreisel hat totaler gegner davon sich n rotz ins system zu kippen.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nobody 2.0 das Fertigemsich kenne ich ja bloss eben die Konsentration ist eben das was mir Sorgen macht.
Von dem G48 brauche ich eine Konsentration von 1:10 bis 1:5 zwecks dem Inno-Kühler aber danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

@ole88 also hat es dir sehr geschadet das Fertigemisch bzw. deiner Pumpe.
Ist die defekt oder nur verfärbt was auch komisch ist wenn es Rot wahr und es Rosa ist.
Danke auch für deine Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lebensmittelfarbe färbt unter umständen stark ein. Das haben hier schon mehrere Festgestellt. Bei den fertig gemischen kommt das wenicger vor. bei mir zB. habe ich noch niergends verfärbungen feststellen können.

Wenn du meinst du müsstest noch G48 rein schütten ok mach doch. Aber ich habe diesbezüglich noch eine Erfahrungen gelesen ob es da zu schädigungen kommt. Ich weiß nur das es vorkommt das wenn man bei industrie Maschienen ein zu starkes Konzentrat an Korosionsschutz rein kippt die Teile das nicht so gut aushalten.


----------



## ole88 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup hat eingefärbt und hatte im system nette ausflockungen später bzw. kleine eklige dinger die von der lebensmittel farbe kam.
ich würd nix reinkippen


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neue Mischung von Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe, ist nicht mehr wirklich zugebrauchen.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also währe die Fertigmischung das beste was ich nehmen könnte.
Wegen der Ausflockung da habe ich ja einen Filter im Kreislauf, an denn Filter komme ich auch leicht drann da er aussen am Gehäuse befestigt ist und so währe es kein Problem das Sieb zu reinigen.
Mal zu denn Schläuchen, ich nutze zur zeit die Inno-Spezielschläuche und ich finde sie bis jetzt sehr gut bloss was mich störrt ist due Aufschrift.
Bei denn anderen Firmen wie Mastercleer ist es da auch so bei denn Durchsichtigen das was auf denn Schläuchen steht also die Clear Schläuche wo klar sind.
Wenn es so bei denn anderen auch ist dann bleibe ich bei denn Inno-Schläuchen da sie schon gut sind.
Danke euch für die Infos, also am besten Fertigmischung und ab und zu das Sieb reinigen vom Filter.
Ich habe denn Filter ja extra so angebracht das er noch vor dem AGB kommt und zur Pumpe.
Ach ja was wichtig währe da der AGB auch von Inno ist also der Tank-O-Matik, ich habe mal was gelesen über eine Flüssigkeit bzw Mischung und der AGB wahr danach so gut wie Schrott überall ist das Plexi gesprungen.
Ist das jetzt nicht so eine Fertigmischung wie die von Aquacomputer nicht das der AGB auch kaputt geht.
Also wenn Farbe bzw. Fertigmischung dann am besten das von Aquacomputer , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Infin1ty (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr, kann man diese Tüllen ohne Sicherung nutzen:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Steckanschlüsse (Fittings) » Bitspower Fitting 1/4 Zoll auf ID 10mm - matt black

Momentan habe ich Perfect Seals von AT, bei denen geht
es. Die Bitspower sehen aber wesentlich besser aus


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab so 5 m von dem schlauch und da hab ich nie irgend eine Schrift gefunden. 
Solange das Wasser keine Säure enthält geht auch kein Plexi kaput. Naja auser man zieht es zu sehr an.

@ Infin1ty anscheinend geht es. Aber ob es sinnvoll ist das muss jeder selber entscheiden. Wasser und Strom mögen sich irgendwie nicht so das knistert immer wenn die sich treffen.....

@ all Und wer hilft jetzt bei meinen Problem ?


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn das so poblematisch ist mit dem NT würde ich es unten lassen und denn Radi vorne an zu bringen, unten währe ja auch kein Problem selbst wenn du die Rollen vom Case nimmst und andere Füsse nimmst müsste es eigentlich reichen um genügend Luft an zu saugen aber dann ist das NT im Weg.
Am besten vorne denn Radi der Luft rein blässt unten könntest du ja zusätzlich einen 120mm Lüfter montieren der rein bläss zwecks frischer Luft.
Oben lässt du es ja so, kannst du die kleineren lüfter ersetzen denn grössere sind immer besser als kleinere.
Ich denke das die Pumpe das schaft, ich habe das kleinere Modell und 2xTrippelradis im Kreislauf sowie CPU-und Boardkühler dann Tempsenoren, DFM und denn Filter.
Die Pumpe läuft ohne Probleme, ich konnte zwar noch nicht denn Durchfluss messen werde es aber jetzt mal machen wenn der T-Balancer eingerichtet ist.
Wenn die Pumpe das schafft mit einem normalen Durchfluss müsste es bei dir locker reichen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will ja auch 2 Radis rein hängen ^^ oben soll ein 3x 140er rein und unten naja entweder ein 2x 140er oder einen 3x 140er Der eben dann von der Front ansaugt und der obere soll dann Luft absaugen.
Unten wollte ich das Netzteil hin setzen und auch die Pumpe. Naja und bei der Pumpe weiß ich ncht. Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt eine kleine Pumpe noch zu nehmen und sie mit rein Hängen also das die eine Pumpe die CPU kühlt und die andere die Graka. Und beide bekommen eben Wasser über den AGB. Das hätte den Vorteil das der durchfluss eichen würde.
Aber so recht weiß ich eben noch nicht wegen der Luft im Case. Ich könnte noch Luft zuführen indem ich unten einen 120er rein setze, in der mitte die plätzefür die 80er nutze vlt die Plätze vergrößere auf 120er, hinten einen 120er rein und unter den radi noch 2 90er Setze. damit bekäm ich auch genug Luft in das Case denke ich.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo hast du jetzt einen Radi drinnen oben oder bzw. willst du die Radis ersetzen oder erweitern.
Wenn du die erweiterst wo ist dann der andere Radi.
Wenn nicht dann oben und vorne, das mit dem Durchfluss denke ich müsste reichen, sage ich jetzt mal wenn nicht dann kannst du ja noch eine Pumpe rein hängen was aber wieder mit höheren Kosten verbunden ist und ob es wirklich was bringt wenn nur CPU und Graka gekühlt wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wo hast du jetzt einen Radi drinnen oben oder bzw. willst du die Radis ersetzen oder erweitern


Zur Zeit niergends. Ich hab hier ein Asgart stehen wo ein 3x 140er slim als Radi auf dem Deckel sitzt. Dieser soll Entweder der werden der in den Deckel kommt oder der in die Front kommt. Und geplant ist eben entweder noch ein 3x140er aber nicht Slim oder ein 2x140er wo darüber dann ein Lüfter kommt der direkt frische Luft ins Case bringt.



> Wenn du die erweiterst wo ist dann der andere Radi.


Der kommt falls es die 2x 420er Lösung wird in die Front rein oder wenn es die 280er Lösung wird bleibt der im Deckel.



> Wenn nicht dann oben und vorne, das mit dem Durchfluss denke ich müsste  reichen, sage ich jetzt mal wenn nicht dann kannst du ja noch eine Pumpe  rein hängen was aber wieder mit höheren Kosten verbunden ist und ob es  wirklich was bringt wenn nur CPU und Graka gekühlt wird , Mfg Snapstar


Naja es kämmen Kosten für die Pumpe und 2 Anschlüsse hinzu. Oder ich nehm eine Pumpe mit integrierter AGB und mach einen sepertaten Kreislauf. Aber wenn ich eine 2 Pumpe rein hänge in einen Kreislauf stellt sich wieder die Frage ob eine kleiner 150 Ausgleichbehälter für 2 Pumpen reicht.


----------



## Uter (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Infin1ty:

So weit ich weiß sind nur die  bei 10er Schlauch für den Betrieb ohne Sicherung geeignet...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kann man diese Tüllen ohne Sicherung nutzen:
> 
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Steckanschlüsse (Fittings) » Bitspower Fitting 1/4 Zoll auf ID 10mm - matt black
> 
> ...



Also Primochill 16/10 und die 11 mm Variante von  Bitspower, hab ich im Einsatz und ich musste den Schlauch vor dem Draufstecken erwärmen. 
Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Verbindung die einige Jahre halten wird, net so wie der Tygon Schlauch der nach 4 Monaten ausleiert.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Solange das Wasser keine Säure enthält geht auch kein Plexi kaput. Naja auser man zieht es zu sehr an.


Weit gefährlicher für Plexi als Säuren, dagegen ist es nämlich relativ gut beständig, sind einwertige Alkohole . Viel Säuren kann man übrigens problemlos in Plexiglasbehältern aufbewahren .

Einwertige Alkohloe sind  aber (inzwischen relativ sicher nachgewiesen) der Grund warum einige Wasserzusätze zu wahren Plexikillern werden konnten. Beim früher beliebten WaterWetter ist das nachweislich so, und einige andere, deren Inhaltstoffe nicht vernünftig angegeben sind, stehen zumindest im Verdacht ebenfalls einwertige Alkohole zu enthalten (Ethanol, Methanol etc..).
Wer sehen will wie Ethanol auf Plexiglas wirkt, nehme ein Stück ungetempertes Plexiglas (kein Polycarbonat o. Ä. sondern wirklich PMMA) mit einem Gewinde oder irgeneinder anderen spanend bearbeiteten Stelle und lege es in Spiritus. Je nach Qualität des Plexiglases (XT oder GS) ist es innerhalb von Sekunden, spätestens aber nach einer Stunde, von Rissen durchzogen oder komplett auseinander gefallen. Bei niedrigeren Alkoholkonzentration tritt das erst deutlich später auf - teilweise erst nach Jahren - aber dafür so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche .
Zwei- und mehrwertige Alkohole sind für Plexiglas lang kein solches Problem. Daher ist auch Glykol gut verträglich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ole88 schrieb:


> jup hat eingefärbt und hatte im system nette ausflockungen später bzw. kleine eklige dinger die von der lebensmittel farbe kam.
> ich würd nix reinkippen


Jaaa - mein Filter sah auch gut aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei: ich hatte den Feser-One drin, keine Lebensmittelfarbe!



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Also Primochill 16/10 und die 11 mm Variante von  Bitspower, hab ich im Einsatz und ich musste den Schlauch vor dem Draufstecken erwärmen.
> Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Verbindung die einige Jahre halten wird, net so wie der Tygon Schlauch der nach 4 Monaten ausleiert.


oder der Maasterkleer - der ging nach 'ner Woche ab!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skaos (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ja ma eklig und da erzählt mir hier nochma einer ein Filter sei quatsch.. werd mir wohl doch mal einen zulegen, wenn ich den Kreislauf das nächste auseinandernehme


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komm ohne Filter aus mein Sys ist so sauber das mein Heatkiller nicht mal als Sieb dient, bei mir wird niemals irgend ein Farbzusatz in den Kreislauf kommen.


----------



## empty (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max: habe gestern mein System auseinander gebaut und habe mein Plexi mit Ispropylalkohol gereinigt, hat dem nichts weiter gemacht. Wahrscheinlich ist es dann doch noch wichtig wie Polar der Alkohol ist.


----------



## Skaos (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich komm ohne Filter aus mein Sys ist so sauber das mein Heatkiller nicht mal als Sieb dient, bei mir wird niemals irgend ein Farbzusatz in den Kreislauf kommen.



Ich habe auch nur mit ganz normalem IP gearbeitet und fiese Rückstände in den Anschlüssen gefunden, nachdem der Kreislauf ein halbes Jahr lief.. Kann dir das Zeug nichtmal richtig beschreiben, ne weise breiartige Masse, vl aus einzelnen Flocken entstanden, deren Herkunft ich mir aber nicht wirklich erklären kann.. hatte vorher eigentlich meist alle Komponenten durchgespült..


----------



## fuSi0n (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ empty es kommt auch drauf an wie lange der alokohol in Kontakt ist. Ich entferne Klebereste auf dem Plexiglas GS mit Spiritus und kein Anzeichen von Versprödung oder Rissbildung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur mit ganz normalem IP gearbeitet  und fiese Rückstände in den Anschlüssen gefunden, nachdem der Kreislauf  ein halbes Jahr lief.. Kann dir das Zeug nichtmal richtig beschreiben,  ne weise breiartige Masse, vl aus einzelnen Flocken entstanden, deren  Herkunft ich mir aber nicht wirklich erklären kann.. hatte vorher  eigentlich meist alle Komponenten durchgespült..




Ich hatte auch ne Zeit ,in der mein Tempsensor vorm Cpu Kühler ne grün weiße bröcklige Ablagerung hatte. 
Die kam aus meinem Mora 2 Pro da ich nicht gescheit gespült hatte, nur Wasser reicht meistens bei Radis nicht. Seit dem zerlege ich jeden Kühler der verbaut wird und schaue ob da irgendwelche Fertigungsreste sind. Auch wenn ich noch mit der Chemiekeule Cilit Bang übers Kupfer gehe.


----------



## Skaos (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay das ist natürlich ne Idee.. also lässt du die Radis auch damit durchspülen, ja? Werd ich dann wohl auch mal tun, bevor der Evo 1800 in den Kreislauf kommt, der Vorbesitzer hatte hier augenscheinlich einen rosafarbenen Wasserzusatz genutzt -.-

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> @VJoe2max: habe gestern mein System auseinander gebaut und habe mein Plexi mit Ispropylalkohol gereinigt, hat dem nichts weiter gemacht. Wahrscheinlich ist es dann doch noch wichtig wie Polar der Alkohol ist.



Ja das spielt offenbar eine Rolle. Isoprop ist meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls kurzzeitig kein Problem, aber auf Dauer auch nicht empfehlenswert. Hab das mal ne Zeit lang getestet und auch Risse im Plexi bekommen...

Hier findest du eine Liste zur chemischen Beständigkeit von Plexiglas gegenüber verschiedensten Chemikalien  - sehr interessant und bei Befolgung der Hinweise äußerst segensreich:
- Plexiglas XT
- Plexiglas GS

Wie man schön sieht sind die meisten Säuren für Plexiglas kein Problem - auch wenn das im Wakü Bereich immer wieder behauptet wird. Klassische Lösungsmittel und einwertige Alkohole sind jedoch absolut schädlich. In zu hoher Konzentration kann sogar Glykol schädigend wirken. Aber bei einer 1:1 G48 Mischung leidet sowieso nicht nur das Plexiglas . 
Die Verträglichkeitstabellen spiegeln (auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt der jeweiligen Prüfzeiträume) ziemlich genau wieder, was man auch immer wieder als Ursachen für Schäden im Wakü-Bereich ausmachen kann. Nutzt man ausschließlich Stoffe die langzeitverträglich sind, muss man lediglich noch Risse durch mechanische Überbeanspruchung (z.B. durch zu fest eingeschraubte Anschlüsse) vermeiden und fährt auf Dauer völlig komplikationsfrei mit Plexiglas-Komponenten . 



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Ich entferne Klebereste auf dem Plexiglas GS mit  Spiritus und kein Anzeichen von Versprödung oder Rissbildung.


Das ist extrem riskant! Solange du das ausschließlich auf glatten unbeareiteten Flächen machst, führt es nicht augenblicklich zu Schäden, aber auf Dauer oder bei Kontakt mit bearbeiteten Stellen ist das extremst riskant. Bei getemperten Bauteilen (insbesondere aus Plexiglas GS) ist es nicht ganz so kritisch aber auch das reißt im Endeffekt recht schnell unter Einfluss von Ethanol. 
 Mach das in Zukunft besser mit Waschbenzin - ist zwar auch nicht ganz ohne Wirkung auf Plexi, aber wesentlich verträglicher als Spiritus


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Okay das ist natürlich ne Idee.. also lässt du die  Radis auch damit durchspülen, ja? Werd ich dann wohl auch mal tun, bevor  der Evo 1800 in den Kreislauf kommt, der Vorbesitzer hatte hier  augenscheinlich einen rosafarbenen Wasserzusatz genutzt -.-
> 
> Danke für den Tipp.




Ja. Ich habs aber nur kurz einwirken lassen (ca. 5 Minuten) und 10 Spritzer auf 1 Liter Wasser. Dann mit viel Wasser nachgespült und seit dem ist ruhe.


----------



## Skaos (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, ich glaub ich werd meinen ganzen Kreislauf mal auf die Art durchspülen müsste ja auch die Reste in Kühlern und Radis klein bekommen, Danke nochmal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitung die der vordere Radi abführt geht automatisch komplett ins Gehäuse . Wie viel das ist hängt vom Flächenverhältnis zwischen den beiden Radi und der jeweiligen Temperaturdifferenz zwischen angesaugter Luft und Wassertemp ab. Die Wassertemp kann man im gesamten Kreislauf als konstant annehmen. Die Unterschiede bewegen sich da bei ausreichender Radiatorfläche in der Regel im Bereich von 1-2°K (das ist bei dir der Fall wenn du mit zwei Radz arbeitest).



Die Unterschiede in der Lufttemperatur sind für gewöhnlich aber auch nicht so riesig (erst recht, wenn man aufgrund großer Flächen eine allgemein niedrige Temperaturdifferenz hat) und man kann die Radis ja im Gegenstrom zur Luftbewegung in den Kreislauf einbinden.

Ich hätte aber allgemein einen ganz anderen Vorschlag:
Oben und vorne raus. Luft strömt passiv über das Sieb von Rückwand nach.
Bedeutet zwar ein bißchen Aufwand beim Netzteil, dass von dieser Hauptströmung möglichst getrennt arbeiten muss, ermöglicht aber jedem Radiator die Nutzung von "frischer" Luft und steht nicht in Konflikt mit der Thermik rund ums Gehäuse. Proleme mit Staub gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm klingt interessant. Aber könntest du das nochmal langsamm aufschreiben das ich das richtig begreife ?

Du meinst also 2 440er nehmen,1 in der Front und einen oben und eben die Lüfter dazu. Und ansonsten keine Weiteren Lüfter nehmen oder ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

420er, aber sonst stimmts 
Weitere Lüfter kann man sich ab nem triple aufwärts sowieso sparen, das außergewöhnliche bei meinem Vorschlag ist der Luftfluß von hinten nach vorn und oben.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hab mich verschrieben.aber reicht denn der Luftfluss von hinten ? das kann ich mir nichtr vorstellen da könnte man doch mit einen Lüfter bessere ergebnisse erzielen ? und die north und southbridge sowie ram und Laufwerke heizen dann doch auch auf und es wird an einigen stellen Wärmestau entstehen oder ?

Also ich weiß nicht.wie gesagt wenn dann hätte ich in der Front ein 420er rein gesetzt. Oben dann noch so einen aber mit etwas stärkeren Lüftern. Und unten sowie von der Site kommt dann frischluft in das Case.damit würde die Luft nach oben steigen und aus den oberen Radi austreten. Und der forderste sollte einiges kompensieren was durch die Methode an nachteilen entsteht.


----------



## Domowoi (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> ÄÄÄÄ? H70 ist genauso eine CPU-Only Variante nichts mit Komplett ... oder hast du damit noch deine Graka gekühlt?


Aber die H70 ist halt viel besser als die H50. Ich meinte eine Wasserkühlund die insofern komplett ist indem man nichts zusammenbauen, befüllen oder entlüften muss.


----------



## mojoxy (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Aber die H70 ist halt viel besser als die H50. Ich meinte eine Wasserkühlund die insofern komplett ist indem man nichts zusammenbauen, befüllen oder entlüften muss.



Das würde ich so ganz und gar nicht unterschreiben. Die H70 ist anders. Wie ich schon vor ein paar Tagen sagt: Mit Vor- und Nachteilen!

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die H70 ist der H50 um 15-20 Grad überlegen, je nach Umdrehungen der Lüfter.
Nachteile sind höchstens der höhere Preis, und das sie halt viel größer ist als die H50.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Die H70 ist der H50 um 15-20 Grad überlegen, je nach Umdrehungen der Lüfter.


Naja - das ist schon ein wenig übertrieben . In den meisten Tests liegt sie lediglich ein paar Grad bis maximal 10°K vor der H50. In einigen Tests wird sie auch weiterhin von den besten Luftkühllösungen geschlagen. Meistens reiht sie sich gleich auf oder ein klein wenig besser als die besten Luftkühler ein. Selbst im Video-Test in einer Klimakammer auf der Herstellerseite schneidet sie nur 10°K besser als ein Intel-Boxed-Lüfter eines i7 980X ab . Sogar Corsair selbst gibt als Vermarkter lediglich 13°K Diffenz zur H50 (ohne Beachtung der unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen) an. 
Der hiesige Test ist leider weit und breit der einzige der dem Gerät derart heftige Leistungen bescheinigt. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt, aber das passt irgendwie nicht ins sonst recht konsistente Gesamtbild, welches fast alle anderen Tests vermitteln. Kommt natürlich immer ein wenig auf die Testbedingungen und das Testsetup an. Das hier verwendete Setup ist sicherlich nicht gerade einfach für solche keinen Kühlungen aber es wäre schon erstaunlich, dass das wirklich für alle anderen getesteten Kühler das absolute Limit sein sollte. 

Selbst wenn man es also optimistisch betrachtet und mal einfach den Schnitt aller Tests nimmt, ist die H70 bei einigermaßen ertragbarer Lüfterlautstärke kaum besser als ein sehr guter Luftkühler. An eine richtige Wakü kommt das Ding leistungs- und lautstärkemäßig immer noch lange nicht ran . Es sei denn man vergleicht es mit ner schwachbrüstigen  Single-Radi Wakü - die natürlich das gleiche Problem hätte . 
Würde mich btw. mal interessieren ob die Pumpe wieder so nervtötend wie bei der H50 ist. Das lässt sich in Test ja akum feststellen da das sehr subjektiv ist. 



nyso schrieb:


> Nachteile sind höchstens der höhere Preis, und das sie halt viel größer ist als die H50.


Die ist doch nicht viel größer. Ist doch nach wie vor ein Single-Radi (gut ein wenig dicker aber eigentlich nicht der Rede wert) und der Pumpenkörper ist sogar eher kleiner geworden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja hab mich verschrieben.aber reicht denn der Luftfluss von hinten ? das kann ich mir nichtr vorstellen da könnte man doch mit einen Lüfter bessere ergebnisse erzielen ? und die north und southbridge sowie ram und Laufwerke heizen dann doch auch auf und es wird an einigen stellen Wärmestau entstehen oder ?



Wie soll es in einem Gehäuse, in dem zwei von vier Kanten (glatte Seitenwände nicht gezählt) nur aus ausblasenden Lüftern und eine dritte nur aus Loch besteht, einen Wärmestau geben?
Wenn du nicht gerade größere Mengen DDR1@3V und 15k Platten hast, ist die Abwärme dieser Komponenten zu vernachlässigen. Denen reicht ein Minimum an Luftbewegung, man muss nur aufpassen, das andere Komponenten sie nicht aufheizen. Spannungswandler und z.T. Northbridge setzen mehr Energie um, der Wärmeeintrag ist bei einem 6x140 Luftstrom aber auch zu vernachlässigen und wenn besonders niedrige SW/NB-Temperaturen gewünscht sind, dann erwarte ich eigentlich die Bestückung mit Wasserkühlern, bevor man sich eine 840er Radi-Kombination bastelt.



> Also ich weiß nicht.wie gesagt wenn dann hätte ich in der Front ein 420er rein gesetzt. Oben dann noch so einen aber mit etwas stärkeren Lüftern. Und unten sowie von der Site kommt dann frischluft in das Case.damit würde die Luft nach oben steigen und aus den oberen Radi austreten. Und der forderste sollte einiges kompensieren was durch die Methode an nachteilen entsteht.



Es bleibt das Grundproblem, dass der zweite Radi mit aufgewärmter Luft des ersten arbeitet. Zusammen bringen die also nicht die doppelte Leistung eines einzelnen, sondern entsprechen eher einem extrem dicken Radi mit Doppelbestückung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo also ich hab ein Stacker als gehäuse falls das wichtig ist ergo ne Menge Platz. An Festplatten habe ich 3 stk
Und ich würde ja auch die north und southbridge Kühlen wenn es da nicht das Problem gebe das es für mein Board sowas nicht gibt. Ich habe ein ASRock Deluxe 3. 

Hmm und wenn über den ersten Radi nur die CPU gekühlt würde und über den oberen nur die Graka ? Dann sollte es doch super funktionieren oder ? schlieslich wird eine CPU nicht soviel abgeben wie die Graka.

Und noch eins zurzeit habe ich einen 420er Slim in betrieb alsosollte es schon eine besserung geben. Würde die sich verbessern wenn ich noch eine 2. Pumpe in den Kreislauf hängen würde ? So eine große Phorbia wie ich schon habe ?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwei Pumpen in einem Kreislauf bringt da nichts (messbares) . Der Durchfluss sollte mit der einen Phobya-Pumpe bereits weit über den kritischen Marken sein. Eine zweite Pumpe in Reihe ist da völlig sinnlos, macht nur zusätzlichen Lärm und bringt zusätzliche Abwärme ein. Letzte ist zwar gering, aber der Effekt ist unter bestimmten Bedingungen durchaus registrierbar - Kleinvieh macht eben auch Mist . 

Ein zweiter Radi ist schon der richtige Ansatz. Wenn du nicht so eine verschwenderische Grafikkarte hättest, würde ich auch sagen: bleib einfach bei dem 420er den du hast und spar dir den zweiten. Der eine reicht auch so gerade noch, aber du willst ja schließlich niedrigere Temperaturen erreichen. Das geht vor allem nur über mehr Radiatorfläche. 

Zwei getrennte Kreisläufe kann man zwar machen, aber das hilft eigentlich nicht viel. Kommt halt bissl drauf an was man anstrebt. Man kann die Lasten dadurch etwas flexibler einteilen, muss aber auch wieder eine zweite Pumpe in Kauf nehmen. Der größte Vorteil aus meiner Sicht ist dabei, dass man mit einer Lüftersteuerung sehr flexibel auf die Belastung reagieren kann. Idlet z.B. die Grafikkarte kann man die Lüfter und evtl. auch die Pumpe des Graka-Kreislaufs drosseln obwohl der CPU(+Mobo)-Kreislauf noch mit höheren Werten fährt etc.
Das ist zwar effektiv mehr Spielerei als Nutzen, aber bei Waküs sollte dieser Aspekt ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen . 

Selber mach ich das im neuesten Setup auch mit zwei Kreisläufen, aber mehr aus Symmetriegründen und weil man eben sehr flexibel damit ist bei zukünftigen Setups. Der Stacker ist zwar groß, aber für zwei Kreisläufe trotzdem schon fast ein wenig beschränkt beim Bauraum - zumindest wenn das auch was gleich sehen soll. Bei meinem Stacker verwende ich jedenfalls nur einen Kreislauf und komme mit weitaus kleineren Radiatoren und zusätzlichem Platz über´m Deckel schon in Nöte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo also ich hab ein Stacker als gehäuse falls das wichtig ist ergo ne Menge Platz. An Festplatten habe ich 3 stk
> Und ich würde ja auch die north und southbridge Kühlen wenn es da nicht das Problem gebe das es für mein Board sowas nicht gibt. Ich habe ein ASRock Deluxe 3.



Es gibt 4 verschiedene Mainboards mit diesem Namen...



> Hmm und wenn über den ersten Radi nur die CPU gekühlt würde und über den oberen nur die Graka ? Dann sollte es doch super funktionieren oder ? schlieslich wird eine CPU nicht soviel abgeben wie die Graka.



Der theoretische Ansatz, dass man die hohen Temperaturreserven einer Grafikkarte durch einen getrennten Kreislauf mit höherer(!) Temperatur nutzen kann, um auf gleicher Fläche mehr Wärme abzugeben und gleichzeitig andere Komponenten auf niedriger Temperatur zu halten, steht immer im Raum. Ausprobiert hats noch keiner so richtig.
So oder so: Mir ging es nur darum, die Radiatoren optimal mit Luft zu versorgen. Das lässt sich mit einem zwei-Kreislauf-Konzept genauso verbinden, wie mit einem einzelnen Kreislauf.



> Und noch eins zurzeit habe ich einen 420er Slim in betrieb alsosollte es schon eine besserung geben. Würde die sich verbessern wenn ich noch eine 2. Pumpe in den Kreislauf hängen würde ? So eine große Phorbia wie ich schon habe ?



Eine zweite Pumpe im gleichen Kreislauf bringt i.d.R. keine bessere Temperaturen - in einigen Fällen aber schlechtere.
Ein zweiter Radiator bringt dagegen quasi immer eine Besserung - es ging mir nur um die Frage, dass diese Besserung größer ausfallen wird, wenn man ihn angemessen mit Luft versorgt. Wenn man sich den Aufwand für das Netzteil erstmal spart, entspricht der Testaufwand der Zeit, die man braucht, um drei Lüfter umzudrehen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es soll 4 Boards unter dem Namen geben ? eher nicht. Sorry aber da verwechselt einer von uns was. Ich habe das hier um ganz sicher zu sein das wir nicht das Falsche meinen.

Gut dann meinst ihr beide das eine 2. Pumpe nchts bringt und eine 2. Kreislauf etwas sinnvoller ist ? Gut hmm also ich hab fast lust das zu testen.... 

Aber etwas müsstest du nochmal langsamm schreiben damit ichs begreife nämlich das hier.


> Wenn man sich den Aufwand für das Netzteil erstmal spart, entspricht der  Testaufwand der Zeit, die man braucht, um drei Lüfter umzudrehen...



Was für Netzteil ? Ich hab nur eins. Und das kann ich entweder unten hin setzen oder oben . Das Stacker bietet diese möglichkeit an. Ich hätte es eben unten hin gesetzt und daneben solche Teile wie Pumpen und Festplatten untergebracht alles unter einer midiplatte die eine Aussparung für einen Lüfter bekommt.

Wegen der verschwenderischen Graka. Ich hatte zerst eine 5850 aber mit der war ich nicht zufrieden und die 470 bekamm ich zu den Preis was die 5850 gekostet hat. Und ich hab es nicht bereut. Mir gefällt sie von der Leistung her ganz gut und bisher hab ich noch kein piel was nicht auf Full HD auflösung und maximalen Deteils spielbar gewesen währe gesehen. Auser Mafia 2 da musste ich die 2. Höchste Physikstufe nehmen damit es flüssig lief.

Ich denke es paast abe ein 2. Kreislauf rein wenn ich keine großen AGBs nehme sondern nur 150er Und die Radie passen rein. Bis auf der Tatsache das ich auf das Laufwerk verzichten muss aber ok wer braucht schon immer eins.

Aso und ganz wichtig; Danke für eure Hilfe und geduld bisher ruyven_macaran und VJoe2max 

Aso und @ VJoe2max sieht gut aus mit deinen Blenden wenn alles gut geht nächste Woche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bezüglich Mainboard: Es gibt "Deluxe3" auch noch mit P55 und X58 (beim vierten hab ich mich verlesen - das war eins der vielen "extreme"3). Wie dem auch sei: Nen 890FX würde ich erstmal mit Serienkühlung testen. Wenn nötig sollte es aber kein Problem sein für die Northbridge was zu finden und auf die Spannungswandler könnte der universelle von AnFitec passen, notfalls bastelt man sich was aus Kupferblech und den Watercool-Oberseiten.

Beim Netzteil geht es um die Strömungsrichtung. Wenn man, wie von mir vorgeschlagen, einen Luftstrom von hinten nach vorn&oben erzeugt, dann arbeitet das in die falsche Richtung, ggf. wird ein Teil seiner Luftzirkuliert,... - nicht optimal, der Perfektionist in mir würde zu basteln anfangen. Aber es lohnt sich imho trotzdem, einfach mal die Lüfter im vorderen Radi auch rausblasen zu lassen und zu gucken, welche Temperaturen sich wie entwickeln.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Als Board habe ich das Verlinkte eben mit AM3 Sockel und 890er Chipsatz. Gut mein Fehler hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen 
Ich denke mit der Northbridge und spannungswandler komm ich ganz gut hin. Ich bin auch kein extrem OC ich Takte nur so wie ich es brauche und zz läuft die CPU (965) Auf 3,8 Ghz auf 1,35 V Prime stable versteht sich.

Die Lüfter des Front Radis sollten auch rein Blassen das war immer so geplannt.

Aber wie siiht das mit den 2. Kreislauf aus um die Diskusion aus der Welt zu schafen würde ich mich bereit erklären das vlt mal zu testen. Genug werde mit einen Kreislauf habe ich ja schon. ?


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Weit gefährlicher für Plexi als Säuren, dagegen ist es nämlich relativ gut beständig, sind einwertige Alkohole . Viel Säuren kann man übrigens problemlos in Plexiglasbehältern aufbewahren .
> 
> Einwertige Alkohloe sind  aber (inzwischen relativ sicher nachgewiesen) der Grund warum einige Wasserzusätze zu wahren Plexikillern werden konnten. Beim früher beliebten WaterWetter ist das nachweislich so, und einige andere, deren Inhaltstoffe nicht vernünftig angegeben sind, stehen zumindest im Verdacht ebenfalls einwertige Alkohole zu enthalten (Ethanol, Methanol etc..).
> Wer sehen will wie Ethanol auf Plexiglas wirkt, nehme ein Stück ungetempertes Plexiglas (kein Polycarbonat o. Ä. sondern wirklich PMMA) mit einem Gewinde oder irgeneinder anderen spanend bearbeiteten Stelle und lege es in Spiritus. Je nach Qualität des Plexiglases (XT oder GS) ist es innerhalb von Sekunden, spätestens aber nach einer Stunde, von Rissen durchzogen oder komplett auseinander gefallen. Bei niedrigeren Alkoholkonzentration tritt das erst deutlich später auf - teilweise erst nach Jahren - aber dafür so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche .
> Zwei- und mehrwertige Alkohole sind für Plexiglas lang kein solches Problem. Daher ist auch Glykol gut verträglich.



Mal eine Frage zu denn Thema und zwar habe ich ja denn Tank-O-Matik, ich habe mal geschaut aus welche Plexiglass es besteht.
Bis jetzt habe ich nichts gefunden nur das man es vermeiden soll in Berührung mit Methanol und Ethanol.

innovatek Tank-O-Matic - Aluminium - Ausgleichsbehälter

Das ist so zu sagen das einzigste was ich gefunden habe, selbst bei Conrad steht nur das selbe dar aber nicht welches Plexi zum Einsatz kommt.

Mir geht es ja um das Fertigemisch von Aquacomputer, das hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Orange 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Orange 1000ml 30174

So jetzt habe ich das hier endeckt

Neu: Double Protect Ultra Kühlflüssigkeit - History Produktankündingungen - Aqua Computer Forum

Das Problem das dort Mono-Ethylenglykol verwendet wird, ist das jetzt auch so schädlich, es ist ja ein bestandteil von Ethanol oder Methanol oder wie sieht das aus.
Ich würde es gerne verwenden zwecks der Farbe, das mit der Ausflockung bekomme ich schon hin, der Filter ist ausen angebracht und komme so in meinem Kreislauf auch überall leicht hin zwecks der Säuberung des Kreislaufes.
Was würdest du jetzt sagen zwecks dem Gemisch und dem AGB und auch wegen dem Inno-Kühler, keine Lust das der AGB irgendwann hinüber geht.
Genau das mit dem Waterweet wahr das wo ich das gelesen habe, der AGB wahr von ethlichen Rissen durchdrungen und es wahr auch ein Tank-O-Matik.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen über eine Antwort wie schädlich das Zeug sein kann sowie auch andere Gemische auf das Plexi vom AGB , Mfg Snapstar

Kurz Top Off was ist besser von dem Plexi, GS oder XT zum bearbeiten für abtrennungen im Gehäuse oder als Unterboden mit LEDs usw. halt für einen Mod


----------



## GoZoU (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Das Problem das dort Mono-Ethylenglykol verwendet wird, ist das jetzt auch so schädlich, es ist ja ein bestandteil von Ethanol oder Methanol oder wie sieht das aus.


Monoethylenglycol oder auch MEG/Glycol bzw. 1.2-Ethandiol (auch in Innovatek Protect IP vorhanden) ist ein zweiwertiger Alkohol und sollte damit nicht zu Problemen führen. Wäre auch schön blöd von Inno, wenn sie ihr Protect empfehlen und es den Tank-O-Matic zerlegen würde.





> Ich würde es gerne verwenden zwecks der Farbe, das mit der Ausflockung bekomme ich schon hin, der Filter ist ausen angebracht und komme so in meinem Kreislauf auch überall leicht hin zwecks der Säuberung des Kreislaufes.


Warum sollte "reines" Double Protect Ultra ausflocken? Ein Filter ist btw. nur prophylaktische Maßnahme und sollte der Sicherheit dienen. Damit möchte ich sagen, dass ich auch mit Filter um jeden Preis die Bildung von Flocken verhindern wollen würde, denn man weiß nie, ob er wirklich alle Schwebeteilchen auffängt oder ob sich eben doch noch etwas in den Kühlern und dem Radiator sowie der Pumpe anlagert. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## VJoe2max (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ethylenglykol ist btw in allen empfehlenswerten Korrosionsschutzmitteln für Waküs und Autokühler vorhanden (stellt neben Wasser den Hauptbestandteil dar). Wie du den oben von  mir verlinkten Tabellen entnehmen kannst, ist es für Plexiglas erst bei sehr hohen Konzentrationen oder in Reinform nicht mehr empfehlenswert. So hohe Konzentrationen solltest du aber so oder so vermeiden, denn darunter leidet auch die Wärmekapazität und die Viskosität wird deutlich erhöht, was der Pumpe zu schaffen macht. In den Fertigmischungen ist bereits eine verträgliche Konzentration enthalten und wenn du G48 nimmst, solltest du ein Mischungsverhältnis unter 1:5 wählen  (das Thema hatten wir ja schon - wegen deiner Alu-Komponenten) 

Edit:


snapstar123 schrieb:


> Kurz Top Off was ist besser von dem Plexi, GS oder XT zum bearbeiten für  abtrennungen im Gehäuse oder als Unterboden mit LEDs usw. halt für  einen Mod



Kommt auf deine Nase an . XT stinkt widerlich nach verbranntem Kunststoff beim Sägen oder schleifen. GS rieht dabei eher so wie man es aus Zahnartztpraxen kennt (weil dort ebenfalls PMMA verwendet). 
XT ist jedenfalls in der Regel billiger und qualitativ nicht so hochwertig wie langkettiges GS. Insofern würde ich zu GS raten, wenn es das Budget her gibt. Untergeordnete Aufgaben kann man aber auch gut mit XT bewerkstelligen. Die meisten Ausgleichbehälter sind heute leider auch aus XT. Aus was der Inno ist kann ich aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen. Dem alter des AB nach könnte der noch aus GS sein - damals war man da noch etwas qualitätsbewusster und schaute nicht ausschließlich auf den Preis. Wobei die natürlich auch ihr Material mal gewechselt haben können. Müsste man ansägen - dann riecht man´s .


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZoU O.K. perfekt danke für die Hilfe, da habe ich gar nicht geschaut was in dem Inno Protekt Ultra drinnen ist da es ja wie du sagst extra empfohlen wird.
Das mit dem Filter ist halt weil meine erste Wakü und ich schon vieles gesehen habe was sich so an Dreck anlagern kann vorallem weil ich meinen CPUkühler ja nicht öffnen kann, der Filter kommt vor dem AGB und vor der Pumpe damit dort der gröbste Schmutz hängen bleibt wenn sich welcher ansammelt.
Ich habe aber die möglchkeit denn Kreislauf gut zu reinigen da AGB, Radis und Filter ausen am Gehäuse ist und auch innen die Pumpe leicht zu erreichen sowie CPU-und Boardkühler ist.
Der Filter ist halt reine Vorrsichtsmaßnahme , Mfg Snapstar

@VJoe2max Ja dann werde ich es nehmen da ja schon alles vorhanden ist wie Korrisionsschutz.
Brauche ich trozdem noch das G48 denn das will ich eigentlich nicht mit rein tun in die Mischung wegen dem Farbton.
Es ist ja das Problem wegen dem Alu und Kupfer in meinem Kreislauf, Inno-Kühler und AGB sind ja aus Alu reicht da das Produkt von Aquacomputer das Double Protect Ultra genau das hier in Orange.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Orange 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Orange 1000ml 30174

oder brauche ich wegen denn anderen Kühler und AGB trozdem noch korrisionsschutz.
Ich möchte halt nur die Fertigmischung benutzen ohne was anderes.
Ich würde mich freuen ob noch Korrisionsschutz oder ob das reicht was in der Fertigmischung drinnen ist , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja was für ein Fertiggemisch könntet ihr noch empfehlen in der Fabre Orange oder ist das Double Protekt Ultra schon das beste auf dem Markt was es so gibt und Danke für eure Hilfe und Infos , Mfg Snapstar

@VJeo2max also das GS, ich habe schon geschaut und mich informiert.
Ich werde wohl das GS nehmen und da der Händler so kulant ist kommt es nicht teuerer als das XT.
Ich habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden was beim AGB als Plexi zum Einsatz kommt selbst beim Datenblatt oder Conrad usw. nichts nur das man eben Methanol und Ethanol nicht verwenden soll.
Na ja hauptsache der AGB hält und das was ich mal gesehen habe wahr ja das WaterWeet was angeblich die kühlung positief beeinflussen sollte bloss der AGB Tank-O-Matik wahr ja richtig zersprungen, das der noch gehalten hat, das hat mich gwundert aber dieses WaterWeet wahr ja so was wie ein Zusatz für das Wasser da es ja die Leistung beeinflussen sollte bzw. die Kühlung im positiefen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Brauche ich trozdem noch das G48 denn das will ich eigentlich nicht mit rein tun in die Mischung wegen dem Farbton.


Natürlich nicht - DP ist doch schon ein Korrosionsschutz auf Glykolbasis (genau wie G48) .



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Es ist ja das Problem wegen dem Alu und Kupfer in meinem Kreislauf, Inno-Kühler und AGB sind ja aus Alu reicht da das Produkt von Aquacomputer das Double Protect Ultra genau das hier in Orange.
> 
> ...
> 
> oder brauche ich wegen denn anderen Kühler und AGB trozdem noch korrisionsschutz.


 Nein . Solltest lediglich ein Auge drauf haben und vllt. jedes halbe Jahr mal das Kühlmittel tauschen - rein prophylaktisch wäre das mit den Alu-Komponenten die du verwendest angebracht. 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich möchte halt nur die Fertigmischung benutzen ohne was anderes.
> Ich würde mich freuen ob noch Korrisionsschutz oder ob das reicht was in der Fertigmischung drinnen ist.


 Nochmal: DoubleProtect ist ein Korrosionschutz! - genau wie G48, nur teurer aber dafür in schönen Farben . 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ach ja was für ein Fertiggemisch könntet ihr noch empfehlen in der Fabre Orange oder ist das Double Protekt Ultra schon das beste auf dem Markt was es so gibt...



Ist im Momentan die einzige Fertigmischung in der Farbe die man bedenkenlos empfehlen kann. Alles andere läuft auf Farbzusätze wie Lebensmittelfarbe oder Tinte hinaus.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perfekt ich danke dir dann kann ich es bedenkenlos einsätzen.
Ich finde das es billiger ist, das G48 hat 12€ gekostet liegt ber daran das es von BASF ist, ich habe es letztens erst billiger gesehen von einer anderen Firma aber egal.
Also jedes halbe Jahr reicht, ist ja auch kein Problem aber mal eine Frage wie reinigt ihr am besten die komponenten wenn ihr sie trocken legt.
Also wenn du einen neuen Kühler hast und denn alten trocken legst, wie mache ich das am besten, einfach mit neuen Destiwassr mit ein bisschen G48 durchspülen und trocknen lassen, für die Antwort währe ich noch sehr dankbar , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja vorallem die Pumpe wie lege ich die am besten trocken wegen dem Lager oder so nicht das da was passiert, kann ich die einfach aufschrauben oder lieber sein lassen mit der demontasche von der Pumpe, ist die von Phobya , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch ne Phobya-Pumpe und soweit ich weiß sind die verklebt, die kriegt man nicht auseinander, muss aber ja auch nicht.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. dann leber sein lassen bevor ich sie noch schrotte, danke für die Antwort, ach ja wie entlüftest du sie wenn sie mal trocken gelegt wird oder wie mache ich es am besten.
So wie ich es geschrieben habe mit neuen Destiwasser und ein bisschen G48 und trocknen lassen.
Da ich gerade so mich bei Aquatuning umschaue für meine nächste Bestellung bin ich auf was gestossen und zwar bei denn Kugelhänen, die Überdruckventiele.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel Phobya G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel 71126

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance G1/4" Überdruckventil Koolance G1/4" Überdruckventil 71169

Was für ein Sinn hat es im Kreislauf, was der Sinn ist weis ich ja aber bringt es irgendwass auser Geld aus dem Fenster zu schmeisen.
Dafür ist ja der AGB da um denn Druck aus zu gleichen von Hitze und Kälte wo sich das Wasser ja dehnt und wieder zusammen zieht.
Also wenn es was bringt hätte ich aussen am Radi dafür Platz aber ich weis nicht ob es nötig ist es zu haben wenn es nicht wirklich was bringt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol überdruck ventil, gib mir lieber das geld^^

also es is schwachsinn geld dafür auszugeben


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es ist wirklich schwachsinn.
Ich überlege gerade was ich noch gebrauchen könnte damit das System komplett ist bzw. noch schauen was noch von Vorteil währe in denn Kreislauf mit ein zu binden wie einen Fillport z.B. das würde nicht schaden und so wie mein Kreislauf aufgebaut ist währe es vom Vorteil einen Filport ein zu binden.
Also Überdruckventil ist doch schwachsinn, habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.
Na ja noch schauen nach ein paar Schraubverschlüsse und vieleicht einen Filport obwohl der AGB ziemlich gross ist, keine Ahnung ob das Sinn macht denn den Filport würde ich am Radi ganz oben befestigen und unten am Radi ein Kugelhan , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Druckausgleich übernimmt nicht der AGB, sondern die Schläuche und wenn man ein Ventil nötig hat, hat man garantiert keinen stabilen Rechner mehr, sondern eher einen Haufen schmelzendes Silizium 
Wenn man die Dinger manuell auslösen kann, wären sei eine schöne (aber zu teure) Lösung, um beim Ablassen Luft am anderen Ende des Kreislaufes einströmen zu lassen.

Bezüglich Fillport:
Nach allem, was ich drüber gehört habe, eine absolute Notlösung, wenn man den Kreislauf gar nicht anders befüllen kann. Bei den in Europa üblichen Schlauchdurchmessern kann die Luft einfach zu schlecht entweichen, so dass auch kein weiteres Wasser nachfließen kann.
(Vielleicht helfen da Überdruckventile an anderer Stelle  )


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also in meinem Fall beides überflüssig da ja Radis und AGB aussen sind am Gehäuse und beim Befüllen habe ich soweit keine Probleme.
Die Wakü läuft ja noch nicht, ich habe sie nur mal Probelaufen lassen.
Ich muss erst mal alles verbauen und schauen wie eben das ich da Probleme an ein paar Stellen habe wo ich wieder spezielle Schraubanschlüsse brauche.
Ich habe mir nur gedacht weil ich es endeckt habe was das sein soll ein Druckventiel bzw. ob es eben nur Geldverschwendung ist.
Also ist für meinen Kreislauf beides uninterresant.
Ich danke für eure Hilfe, soweit habe ich ja alle Antworten bekommen.
Was mir halt nur einfällt eben wegen denn Trockenlegen von denn Komponenten wie Pumpe und Schläuche bzw. kann ich die wieder benutzen wenn ich sie einmal benutzt habe und sie trocken gelegt habe, flexible sind sie ja immer noch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## GoZoU (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> kann ich die wieder benutzen wenn ich sie einmal benutzt habe und sie trocken gelegt habe



Ja. Du musst aber darauf achten, dass sie an den Ende noch nicht zu weit gedehnt oder abgeschert wurden - sprich immer noch richtig auf den Tüllen/Anschlüssen sitzen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja an denn Enden schneide ich sie ab, ich hatte ja genug Schlauch und habe es so erst mal grosszügig abgeschnitten.
Also so muss ich sogar noch etwas von denn Schläuchen abschneiten wenn alles eingebaut ist bzw. noch nicht alles verbaut ist.
Also passt das dann so, ich danke für die weitere Hilfe.
So jetzt noch die letzte Bestellung und ich hätte alles was noch gefehlt hat damit Wakü auch perfekt ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja du musst du gar net so penibel sein. Wichtig ist, dass die Wakü wenn sie in Betrieb genommen wird Korrosionsschutz und destilliertes Wasser drinne hat.  Zum Reinigen lässt du an einer geeigneten Stelle das Wasser aus dem Kreislauf, ich lass es meistens in eine Plastiktüte laufen, die ist schön flexibel und so geht kein Tropfen daneben.  Dann einfach alles heiß durchspülen und falls sich was zugesetzt hat den Kühler in ne Schüssel voll Wasser geben, Corega Tabs mit reinschmeißen und ein paar Stunden warten. Danach einfach wieder einbauen. Zum spülen kannst du ganz normales Leitungswasser nehmen, groß Trocknen, außer mit nem Handtuch, musst du nichts. Halt alles Leitungswasser ausm Radi und AGB rauslaufen lassen, die paar Tropfen die dann am Ende drinne bleiben sind nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt dann habe ich es ja ordentlich gereinigt und trocknen lassen.
Ich habe es abgelassen über denn Schlauch vom Radi zum AGB und am Radi sind ja entlüfftungsschrauben die haben mir noch etwas besser geholfen um das Wasser ab zu lassen.
Am Ende habe ich frisches Destiwasser genommen und durchgespühlt und trocknen lassen.
Mir ging es ja um die paar Tropfen die eben nicht aus einem Trippelradi rausgehen aber wenn das nichts macht ist es ja perfekt.
Wenn die Bestellung ankommt kann ich sie komplett in Betrieb nehmen da sie schon mal dicht ist und das Befüllen auch kein Problem ist.
Danke für die Hilfe und Infos euch allen, jetzt bin ich beruhigt das alles klappt und ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss das irgendwass kaputt geht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Fillport:
> Nach allem, was ich drüber gehört habe, eine absolute Notlösung, wenn man den Kreislauf gar nicht anders befüllen kann. Bei den in Europa üblichen Schlauchdurchmessern kann die Luft einfach zu schlecht entweichen, so dass auch kein weiteres Wasser nachfließen kann.
> (Vielleicht helfen da Überdruckventile an anderer Stelle  )


Kann ich so nur bestätigen. 
Ich hab selbst einem im PC da ich so schlecht an den AGB komme, aber wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig eine zweite Schraube am AGB-Deckel auf mach bekomm ich nur einen Wasserstau in der Zuleitung und quasi nichts in den AGB.

AC hat für das Problem allerdings eine recht elegante Lösung gefunden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Fillport mit Entlüftungsleitung und Befüllflasche Aquacomputer Fillport mit Entlüftungsleitung und Befüllflasche 45199


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die AC-Lösung braucht beim Einbau aber auch fast soviel Freiraum, wie ein Mini-AGB


----------



## b0s (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem EK Multioption Res 150 AGB waren zur Befestigung zwei Plexi-Halterungen dabei, wie sie wohl die meisten Besitzer eines Röhren-AGBs kennen werden (siehe die unten verlinkten Nylondinger, nur eben aus Plexi).
Dazu eine Handhabungsfrage: Wird von mir erwartet den AGB jedes Mal von oben in die Halterung einzuführen? I.d.R. hab ich ihn nämlich von vorne "hineingeklipst", da mir das am sinnvollsten erschien. Da Plexi offensichtlich keine nennenswerte Elastizität besitzt ist es schnell rissig geworden und schon teils gebrochen (ein Arm von einem Halter). Die Einführ-Methode erscheint mir unbrauchbar, hat ja schließlich nicht jeder genug Platz seinen AGB von oben oder unten längs reinzuschieben.

Da ich diesen (kaputten) Mist also bei der nächsten Bastelei ersetzen möchte, frage ich mich was da optimal wäre. Die Halterungen aus POM mit nem Bügel vornedran scheinen in Ordnung ( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Halterung für 50mm Behälter POM schwarz mit Sicherheitsbügel (1 Stück) Halterung für 50mm Behälter POM schwarz mit Sicherheitsbügel (1 Stück) 46033 ), alternativ gibts aber auch welche ohne Bügel aus Nylon (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Reservoir Holder BLACK (2 Stück) EK Water Blocks EK-Reservoir Holder BLACK (2 Stück) 46054 ). Der Bügel ist mir Wurscht, als sie noch nicht kaputt waren haben die Plexiteile vollkommen fest gehalten, die Frage ist nur ob Nylon (kenn ich nur als Textilie) oder POM eine bessere Flexibilität bietet, also elastisch genug ist.

Sprich: wer hat so schwarze Halter und ist zufrieden mit denen?


----------



## snapstar123 (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe auch solche bei denn Tank-O-Matik und befestige ihn genauso wie du, bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert aber ich werde jetzt denn AGB lieber von oben rein schieben denn das der so schnell kaputt geht.
Wie offt hast du denn AGB so befestigt mit denn Halterungen, ich habe es bis jetzt 3x mal gemacht aber ich werde es nicht mehr machen da ich keine Lust habe das eben das Plexi kaputt geht.
Danke für die allgemeine Info von dir, ich habe zum Glück die Möglichkeit ihn rein zu schieben da er extern angebracht ist.
Zu deiner Frage ich bin auch nicht so sehr damit zu frieden denn wenn ich ihn drauf klippe ist es schon ein krasses Geräusch, sie sind zwar flexible aber ab jetzt lieber rein schieben.
Ich finde die erste Alternative am besten mit dem Bügel, die zweite Version sieht so aus wie bei mir, eigentlich genau so bloss ist es von mir von Inno aber komplett identisch biss auf die Verschraubung, hier ein Bild.

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/sho...tic-externer-Ausgleichsbehaelter-schwarz.html

 Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die aus deinem ersten Link zusammen mit 250mm langen Cape-ABs. Allerdings bin ich mit der Haltekraft die die Halterungen im nicht modifizierten Zustand ausüben nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Mit der Zeit kann es da passieren, dass ein AB nach unten rutscht. Natürlich kann man die Halterungen etwas modifizieren, damit sie griffiger werden, aber auch die Nut- und Feder-Konstruktion zur Anreihung mehrerer dieser Klammern sieht im Wakübereich oft nicht so gut aus. Diese Halterungen stammen aus dem Bereich der PVC-Verrohrung (z.B. für Swimmingpools und sind ursprünglich keine Wakü-Produkte .

Besser sind diesbezüglich imo z.B. die Phobya-Halterungen, da diese schon ab Werk zwei griffige Pads eingeklebt haben die den AB sicher auf Position halten. Die Option unauffällig LED zur Beleuchtung unter zu bringen ist auch nicht übel - habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert, weil ich sie noch nicht eingebaut habe. 
Mit den offenen von EK habe keine  Erfahrung, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die auch ganz ordentlich sind.


----------



## Cionara (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die von Phobya sehen echt ganz gut aus. Und sonst Klettstreifen ftw


----------



## b0s (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar genau erinnern tu ich mich nicht (hab nicht migezählt^^) aber ich würde es auf ca. 10, auf keinen Fall mehr als 15 Mal schätzen.
Deine Halter sind aber nicht aus Plexi.

So blind würde ich mal tippen, dass POM weniger Spröde ist als Plexi.

Dein 250er AGb wird wohl auch etwas mehr Belastung darstellen als mein 150er was Joe?


Klett ist aber mal so überhauptkeine schlechte Idee! Geil, da kommt mir ne gute Idee von meinen NT-Kabel Klettbindern...
Muss ich nur noch ne passende Anbringstellen am Gehäuse herrichten...


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> So blind würde ich mal tippen, dass POM weniger Spröde ist als Plexi.


Da tippst du richtig!
Wobei ich mal außen vor lassen würde, ob die Teile wirklich aus POM sind . Aber auch wenn sie aus PE oder PA sind, brechen sie lang nicht so leicht wie Polycarbonat oder Plexiglas .



b0s schrieb:


> Dein 250er AGb wird wohl auch etwas mehr Belastung darstellen als mein 150er was Joe?


Würde ich so nicht sagen, da das bei meinen auch schon im leeren Zustand passiert .


----------



## snapstar123 (21. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> @snapstar genau erinnern tu ich mich nicht (hab nicht migezählt^^) aber ich würde es auf ca. 10, auf keinen Fall mehr als 15 Mal schätzen.
> Deine Halter sind aber nicht aus Plexi.
> 
> So blind würde ich mal tippen, dass POM weniger Spröde ist als Plexi.
> ...




Ach so ich habe mich komplett verlesen.
Ich dachte durch das reinklippsen vom AGB hat der AGB was ab bekommen.
Jetzt habe ich es erst noch mal gelesen das die Haltrung kaputt ist.
Ich mache mir schon um meinen AGB Sorgen da ich dachte das eben das Plexi vom AGB gesprungen ist aber da habe ich mich komplett vertan.
Also die Halterungen sind nicht so gut, wenn mein AGB befüllt ist und ich von oben leicht mit dem Finger drauf drücke rutscht er schon , Mfg Snapstar

@VJoe2max die von Phobya sehen echt gut aus ich glaube das ich auch die nehmen werde.
Ich finde sie auch so gut mit Bohrungen für LEDs usw. denn beim Tank-O-Matik habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit mit LEDs zu arbeiten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deswegen mag ich keine röhren agbs, ich steh halt auf die von EK im schacht


----------



## snapstar123 (21. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die sehen schon gut aus aber ich wollte ja einen Röhren AGB da das Case halt klein ist und viel ins Gehäuse kommt.
Da währe kein Platz mehr für so einen AGB deswegen eben der Röhren AGB , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (21. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts eigentlich ne sehr leise Pumpe für 5,25" Schächte?


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Sehr leise" liegt eh im Auge des Betrachters, aber so eine getauchte Pumpe (größere Version) macht in der Regel nicht wirklich viel Lärm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Die anderen" getauchten Pumpen sind i.d.R. deswegen so leise, weil die Einheit aus AGB, Füllung und Pumpe eine sehr große Masse darstellt und das bißchen Pumpe da drin die nicht in sehr große Schwingungen versetzen kann - kleine Schwingungen lassen sich dann leich entkoppeln. An und für sich sind die dort verwendeten Pumpen nämlich eher lauter (die EheimStation z.B. ist trotz des Tauchbetriebes nicht leiser, als eine trockene 1046 - und die Konkurrenzangebote sind noch lauter)
Wenn die Pumpe, wie hier, direkt zwischen Hartplastik eingeklemmt ist und dieses dann direkt mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt wird, dann glaube ich nicht, dass das leise bleibt.

Die Frage ist aber, ob eine Pumpe gesucht ist, die in 5,25" Schächte passt (Antwort: alle), oder ob eine Pumpe gesucht ist, die in einen 5,25" Schacht passt. (was imho quasi nie nötig ist)


----------



## VJoe2max (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei solchen Pumpe-AB-Kombis für 5,25"-Schächte sehe ich grundsätzlich das Problem, dass sich die Vibratioen der Pumpen nicht vernünftig vom Gehäuse entkoppeln lassen wenn das Teil eingebaut ist. Der Wassermantel mag ja so manches Geräusch dämpfen, aber die Vibrationen der Pumpe werden dennoch weitergegeben. Je nach Gehäuse kann dass dann zu noch viel störenderem sekundärem Lärm führen. 
Mein Fall wär sowas jedenfalls nicht. Es gibt aber Bastellösungen mit denen man eine entkoppelte Pumpe und einem Schacht-AB (sogar in einem Schacht) unterbringen kann .


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. September 2010)

*Wasserzusatz*

Hi!

Nun habe ich mal 'ne Frage: sifft bei Euch der Filter aus so zu, wenn Ihr Feser one drin habt?

Achtung Kleingedrucktes: Empfindsamen Gemütern wird von der Betrachtung der nachfolgenden Bilder abgeraten!
Denn: die nachfolgenden Bilder können  Ihre Meinung zu Farbstoffen negativ beeinflussen - oder zur  Wiederbesichtigung Ihrer letzten Mahlzeit führen.
Für eventuelle Folgen wird keine Haftung übernommen - Sie müssen die überall haftenden Reste Ihrer letzten Mahlzeit dann schon selbst beseitigen.....
Bei mir sah der Filter nach wenigen Monaten so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht nur der Filter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe nur Feser One Corrosion Blocker und Feser On UV-Red drin gehabt, dazu D-Wasser aus'm Baumarkt - dadran wird's kaum gelegen haben.

Fakt ist: das Zeug fliegt bei mir wieder raus!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Feser Zeug flockt schon in der geschlossenen Flasche.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm schienenbruch ich denke wenn du hinschreibst zugesetzter Filter wird sich jeder erinnern was du meinst  Ich denke das Bild kennt mitlerweile jeder. 

Aber mitlerweile denke ich Das du zuviel ineinander gemischt hast. Gut Am Wasser wirds nicht liegen aber am Rest ...

Ich denke da wird was reagiert haben und hat sich dann im Filter abgesetzt. 
Und Was anderes kanns ja nicht sein weil wenn es Rückstände vom Radi oder so währen müsste ja Metall mit bei sein. 

Aber extreme ist das schon. Was aber auch schon oft gesagt wurde.


So und nun ich wieder. Kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit den durchfluss ab zu lesen ohne so ein Steuer Gerät ?


----------



## KaitoKid (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Ich überlege für meinen neuen PC eines dieser Gehäuse zu nehmen und wüsste gerne was da Wakü-mäßig geht (Und auch sonst was ihr sagt):

Der Favorit:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KWS2-GP - AMD Dragon Edition

Den überlege ich zu nehmen falls Wakü doch nicht geht:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Midi-Tower - PURE black

Den auch für beide Fälle:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Der interessiert mich einfach:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-840 Serie » Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - gedämmt

Gekühlt werden sollte ein Phenom 2 965 und eine 5870 vllt. auch das Mainboard.

Thank you very Matsch!


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also über das erste hab ich viel Gemecker gehört, würde ich jetzt nicht nehmen. Das zweite ist ja quasi das gleiche^^

Als HAF 932 Besitzer rate ich dir natürlich zum HAF X, einfach fett das Teil

Und das 840er mit der Dämmung ist ein schlechter Scherz, oder? Case 150 plus 20€ Dämmung macht 170€ wenn du das selber machst, und keine 215

Edit: Wobei mir das HAF 932 noch immer besser gefällt als das HAF X^^


----------



## Uter (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Sniper ist ein gutes Gehäuse. Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich gut für eine Wakü geeignet. Oben passt ein 240er Slim (solang das MB keine zu großen Kühler für die Spawas besitzt. Hinten passt ein 120er, unten ein 120er/140er (je nach größe des NT). Bei der 2. Version passt auch an die Seite ein Radi. Alles in allem viele Möglichkeiten aber leider keine für große Radis...


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Die anderen" getauchten Pumpen sind i.d.R. deswegen so leise, weil die Einheit aus AGB, Füllung und Pumpe eine sehr große Masse darstellt und das bißchen Pumpe da drin die nicht in sehr große Schwingungen versetzen kann - kleine Schwingungen lassen sich dann leich entkoppeln...


Mit Bitumenmatten bekommt man die Masse von Gehäuse und/oder Pumpenkombi prima hoch genug dass sie nicht mehr resoniert. 


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> So und nun ich wieder. Kennt jemand von euch eine möglichkeit den durchfluss ab zu lesen ohne so ein Steuer Gerät ?


Du meinst mit Durchflussmesser aber ohne Aquaero(oder vergleichbarem)?! Koolance und Inno bieten jeweils Sensoren an welche "RPM kompatible" Pulse ausgeben und somit das Auslesen über einen normalen Lüfteranschluss ermöglichen.


----------



## Nucleus (22. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte nicht Daxtrose das Feser Fluid in orange Ewigkeiten im Einsatz?
Ich glaube er hatte keine Probleme damit...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit Bitumenmatten bekommt man die Masse von Gehäuse und/oder Pumpenkombi prima hoch genug dass sie nicht mehr resoniert.



Eine "leise Pumpe" zeichnet sich für mich nicht dadurch aus, dass man sie viel Aufwand soweit gedämmt bekommt, das viele Leute sie erträglich finden, sondern dadurch, dass sie leiser als andere Optionen ist. Auf eine unentkoppelte Pumpe trifft das garantiert nicht zu.


----------



## KaitoKid (23. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Als HAF 932 Besitzer rate ich dir natürlich zum HAF X, einfach fett das Teil



Wird jetzt wahrscheinlich auch ein HAF X, was geht da alles an Radis rein ohne Umbauten?


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grob geschätzt oben ein 360er oder 420er, vorne ein 140er, hinten ein 140er.

In das HAF 932 passt irgendwie mehr rein.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch das sieht ja mal heftig aus.
Also das Zeug ist ja mal nicht so gut, ich hoffe das, dass Aquacomputer Double Protekt Ultra , Mfg Snapstar

@Nobody 2.0 also ich kann dir denn Koolance INS-FM17 empfehlen, vorallem da er auch optisch ansprechend ist aber bei manchen Schraubanschlüssen brauchst du Distanzringe bei denn normalen halt von Aquatuning.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter 71163

Er ist sogar wieder auf Lager denn er ist sehr häufig ausverkauft , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ich656 (25. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 
meine Aquastream XT Ultra pump nicht immer.
dh. sie pumpt mal ca 30 sec, setzt dann für ca 5 sec aus und pump dann wieder für 30 sec. 
Das wiederholt sich immer wieder.
Warum? 

danke für Antwort im Voraus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also solche Sensoren zum anstecken ans Board hab ich auch gesehen aber die sind mir zu teuer. Und da es eh nur ne Spielerei ist lass ich den Durchfluss Sensor einfach weg.


@ ich656 Entlüftungsmodus ?


----------



## ich656 (25. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatt ich bis jetzt immer an. Aber die Pumpe hat es noch nie so gemacht. 
Seit dem das so ist hab ich ein Anfitec Full Cover Kühler und einen UVD nano mit eingebaut. Sprich vor zwei Stunden. 

Aber wenn das wirklich der Entlüftungsmodus dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den ENtlüftungsmodus musst du doch einen Jumper umstecken, oder?

Guck mal ins Handbuch, da wird der Modus erklärt. Ich denke nämlich nicht das der das ist....


----------



## ich656 (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn sie per USB ans MB angeschlossen ist, dann werd ich den Jumper nicht brauchen. 

Ich habs probiert per Aquasuite den Modus auszuschalten und dann hat sie das nicht mehr gemacht. 
Dann wirds wohl der Entlüftungsmodus sein.


----------



## ole88 (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

problem:
pumpe gebastelt und dabei wasser wohl auf die nt anschlüsse, pc an sich fährt scho hoch nur bei den beiden graka bleibt die zweite led von links (hd4890) aus und zeigt kein bild, was könnte kaputt sein? nt liegt scho auf heizung, meint ihr des geht wieder?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja was soll man sagen ? wenn du eingeschalten hast gabs nen kurzschluss und weg wahren sie die Grakas.

Warum ? Wasser und Strom mögen sich nicht sonderlich und die Bauteile sind die die das ausbaden müssen.

Was kann defekt sein ? Wenn du Pech hast alles und je mehr Glück du hast um so weniger.


----------



## ole88 (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

graka drehen sich aber noch und alles andre geht auch noch soweit, nur halt eben die zweite led von links leuchtet nicht auf beim start ergo kein bild


----------



## VJoe2max (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm die Grakas raus und trockne sie ein zwei Stunden bei 80°C im Backofen. Vielleicht hast du Glück und es sind keine Bauteile defekt. Wenn doch, wirst du dich wohl nach einem neuen Pixelbeschleuniger umsehen müssen oder eine teure Reparatur in Erwägung ziehen müssen
.


----------



## ole88 (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öhm die haben doch gar kein wasser abbekommen, nur die anschlüsse beim nt und das is weit weg von denn beiden, sry wenn ich nich gut beschrieben habe


----------



## VJoe2max (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aso, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Sry!

Naja, dann wird halt einfach noch Wasser in den NT-Buchsen sein. Im Betrieb ist das ja nicht passiert oder?


----------



## ole88 (26. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im betrieb nich habs aber nich gesehn und dann angemacht und gesehn das halt ka bild kommt, ja nt liegt auf der heizung


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas ähnliches ist mir bei nem Bekannten passiert dank eines undichten (Phobya) AGB. Natürlich auch nicht gemerkt bzw. zu spät gepeilt. Da wurde der 24 Pin vom Netzteil nass und da war dann auch nix mehr mit Bild schlimmer noch das MB hat an nem Anderen Nt dann noch ne Grafikkarte zerschossen. 
Fazit 2 GPUs und ein Mainboard geschrotet. Hat sich ja total gelohnt.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hust ramreinstecken gscheit hust^^

problem hat sich erledigt und cougar nt sind wasserfest^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TJA das ist natürlich ne andere Sache. Hast keinen Lautsprecher für die Beepcodes vom Board dran?
Der sollte ja eigentlich meckern wenn was mit dem RAM nicht passt.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö^^
hat das crosshair IV wohl nich


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*Speaker-Anschluss auf dem CH-IV-F*

Kann' ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen!

Ich hab' mir mal die Anleitung bei Asus gezogen (ist auch Quelle der Bilder).
Nur: traurig, dass es für ein 180€-Mainboard keine deutsche Anleitung gibt!

Wie dem auch sei: wie bei allen Asus-Boards (die ich kenne) ist der Speaker oben rechts auf einem 4-Pin-Anschluss am System-Panel-Connector dran.

Hier auch....
Guckst Du da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ausschnitt aus dem pdf. des Manuals von Asus).

Sollte also gehen - wenn man den Speaker drauf steckt.
Wobei ich jetzt gar nicht weiß, ob die Speaker empfindlich gegen verpolen sind....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Speaker sehen aber sch.... aus


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch nicht mal so ein Teil!


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir liegen zwei rum, die hab ich weder am CII F noch am DFI jemals angeschlossen 
Das DFI hat ja aber eh Status-LEDs, der zeigt genau an wo er sich diesmal wieder aufgehängt hat


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt die anschlüsse gibt es, hab ich aber nich angeschlossen, sieht doof aus^^
muss halt an denn leds ablesen was sache is


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Diese Speaker sehen aber sch.... aus


Na und?
Der Speaker hängt bei mir eh' hinterm Mainboard auf der Rückseite!
Ich habe mir einfach mit ein paar Buchsen, einem alten Flachbandkabel und etwas Schrumpfschlauch eine Verlängerung gemacht; so kann ich die Taster, LED's usw. bequem auf der rechten Seite vom Rechner anstecken und brauche nicht an dieser blöden Steckerleiste fummeln, wo man kaum ran kommt und garantiert einen anderen Anschluss abzieht oder so.
Die Verlängerung passt zwar immer nur auf dieses Mainboard - da ja die Anschlüsse meist unterschiedlich angeordnet sind - aber ist auch schnell gemacht:
halbe Stunde oder so; Hauptsache: funktional!

Das sieht bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OK, nicht unbedingt eine Schönheit - aber das kann man ja ausbauen: Sleeve, Schrumpfschlauch bis an den Stecker, bessere Kabelverlegung.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir sieht es so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab leider denn Stecker etwas angekokelt  aber egal man sieht es auch kaum wenn er eingebaut ist.
Im endefeckt brauche ich ihn auch nicht denn beim DFI hat man ja eine Diagnose LED.
Trozdem ist er sehr nützlich um eben solche Probleme zu erkennen, zum Glück wahr ja nur der Ram nicht richtig drinnen denn wenn sich die Grakas verabschiedet hätten oder das Board das währe nicht schön gewesen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*Wasserfarben*

hi!

nachdem ich mit Feser kein Glück hatte und eben vor Dye auch gewanrt wurde...
Hat schon mal jemand die Mayhems oder Phobya-Fertiggemsiche  ausprobiert; gibt's da evtl. auch einen Review zu?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe bisher das Aquatuning zeug in der Wakü und da hat noch nichts geflockt oder der gleichen. Auch gab es keine Verfärbungen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch ich würde die Finger von den Zeugs lassen und auf wirklich bewährte Sachen setzen.


----------



## empty (28. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gut fairerweise ohne Tests wird man nie wissen wie gut die Zusätze sind  oder eher wie schlecht.


----------



## steinschock (28. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es überhaupt gute ?

Ich hab bis jetzt nichts gesehen was auf Dauer keine Probleme macht.
Gerade mit feinen Kühlerstrukturen neigen alle zum aus-flocken.


----------



## empty (28. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist genau der Punkt, sollte es aber möglich sein so würden generelle Aussagen einen Fortschritt im WaKüberreich verhindern. Bzw Innovation würde von Endnutzern nicht angenommen. Aber eigentlich liegt es am Hersteller zu beweisen das nichts passiert, klinische Studien, Patente usw. Da sie das aber nicht machen müssen liegt daran das es immer noch genug Blöde gibt die ihre Kühlflüssigkeit einfärben wollen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch ich würde die Finger von den Zeugs lassen und auf wirklich bewährte Sachen setzen.


OK - und welche sind das?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Uter (28. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermutlich meint er G48, Protect IP und/oder Double Protect. 

Ach ja sehr lehrreiches Tagebucht hast du da 

Weiß jemand ob und wann es günstigere/no name matt schwarze Anschlüsse geben wird? Jetzt wo es immerhin 2 Anbieter gibt müssten die Preise doch langsam sinken und andere Hersteller nachziehen oder ist die Herstellung so teuer oder gibt es Patente?


----------



## fuSi0n (28. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne das ist einfach Kundenabzocke  Ich wüsste auch gerne wo es solche gibt


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal eine wichtige Frage bevor ich die Bestellung abschicke.
Macht es wirklich keinen Sinn auf einen grösseren Durchmesser zu setzen.
Klar der Durchfluss wird höher aber die Kosten sind dafür auch extreme.
Ich nutze ja zur Zeit denn Inno-Schlauch 10/8 bzw. 11/8 beide Schraubanschlüsse passen wobei ich die 11/8er Anschlüsse besser finde da geht es schon leichter mit der Verschraubung.
Ich dachte an 16/10 oder so wenn es keinen grossen Vorteil hat bleibe ich bei 11/8 und hole mir jetzt schönere Anschlüsse gerendelt, so halt.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Also nur die Anschlüsse interresieren mich jetzt, da 11/8 habe ich auch gemerkt das es schon eine grössere Schlauch auswahl gibt wie der von Masterkleer und zwar durchsichtig in 10/8 haben sie denn nicht.
Ach ja was wichtig währe bei 10/8 und bei 11/8 bei denn Schläuchen steht immer 5/16"ID das ist ja auch eine grösse vom Schlauch, also ist es egal ob 10 oder 11 Ausendurchmesser.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Walt (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch:

Ich hab das Candy Red von Mayhems mit dem Innovatek Protect drin und überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## GoZoU (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> *Phobya Doppelnippel*


  Warum sehe ich die jetzt erst?^^

@Walt: Wie lange und unter welchen Umständen (UV-Licht ect.) ist das Gemisch im Einsatz?

PS: Welche Kühler nutzt du und hast du schonmal in einen reingeschaut?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar: Nein, es macht aus Sicht der Kühlleistung wirklich keinen Sinn.
Beim I nnen D urchmesser ist es natürlich egal, ob man 8/10 oder 8/11 hat 
Beim verlegen macht es aber einen spürbaren Unterschied, ob man 1mm oder 1,5mm Wandstärke hat.


----------



## Walt (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs ungefähr seit Mitte Juli drin, also ca. 2,5 Monate. UV-Licht hab ich nicht Hab nen Watercool HK drauf. Reingeschaut hab ich noch nicht, aber am Durchfluss hat sich nichts geändert... Und mein Filter ist auch sauber.


----------



## Chaoswave (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Halihalo, ich mal wieder 

in den kommenden Ferien steht ne "große" Umbau und Reinigungsaktion an, da wollt ich dann auch direkt den Radi mit spülen.
Den wollt ich ums leichter hinzubekommen und nicht so ne riesen Sauerei zu machen in der Badewanne sauber machen.
Kann ich den einfach ins Wasser legen oder tut das den Lammellen nicht gut und die Rosten dann?

Durschspülen wollt ich das mit dem orangen und dann dem grünen cilit bang, hab hier irgendwo mal gelesen das man das so macht , am besten mit nem Trichter in den Radi und über Nacht stehn lassen und dann wieder alles sauber raus.
Wäre das denn so richtig? 
CPU und Pumpe würd ich dann genauso handhaben.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich nen Plexi AGB am besten sauber bekomme? Kann ich da auch einfach das Cilit nehmen und ordentlich schrubben?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ,mal wieder, helfen 

MfG
Chaoswave


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZoU ja die habe ich auch erst jetzt endeckt,vorallem sehen sie sehr gut aus , Mfg Snapstar

@ruyven_macaran O.K. also bleibe ich bei denn 11/8er Durchnesser, währe ja sonst wirklich zu teuer.
Also ich finde die Inno-Schläuche sehr gut vorallem vom Biegeradius.Das was mich bloss ankotzt bei denn Schläuchen ist das die beschriftet sind.
Also ich danke euch noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chaoswave: Rosten kann nur Eisen und nicht-Edel-Stahl.

@snapstar: Wenn du Innos ""Spezial""schläuche mal nachmisst, wirst du sehr schnell feststellen, was daran "spezial" ist und den Unterschied zu "normalen" 8/10ern ausmacht. Inno verkauft schlichtweg 7,5/10 Schlauch unter falschem Namen (bzw. Inno selbst nennt sie ja "PVC für 8x1 Anschlüsse"...). Deswegen muss man bei 8/10er Verschraubungen etwas mehr Kraft aufwenden, hat aber auch bessere Verlegeeigenschaften. Ich bin aus Protest gegen diese Verarsche auf 7/10 gewechselt (der quasi nicht mehr zu bekommen ist), wenn du eh 8/11er Anschlüsse hast, würde ich an deiner Stelle nur noch 8/11er Schlauch nachkaufen.


----------



## b0s (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich rüste demnächst von meiner 4850 auf eine GTX460 um, die auch wieder GPUonly gekühlt werden soll. Für den Umbau muss ich allerdings die WaKü ablassen, das erste Mal seit Einbau, was nun etwas über ein jahr zurückliegt... und schreibe gerade meine Einkaufsliste. Und jetz wär ich für ein paar Tipps dankbar, was ich gegebenenfalls beachten sollte.

Bisher sind nur drauf:
- Wärmeleitpads für Kühlkörper auf RAM und SpaWas
- Druckluftspray (um festen Staub an unzugänglichen Orten aufzulockern)
- neuer Korrosionsschutz


Dazu auch zwei Fragen:
1. kleben die verlinkten Wärmeleitpads wirklich selbst? Aus der Beschreibung liest sich das eher als ob die nur Gummiartig sind und geringe Adhäsionskräfte aufbringen. Die müssten aber die kleinen Kühlkörperchen schon aufm Kopf stehend festhalten können.
2. Welcher transparente Korrosionsschutz ist Empfehlenswert? Derzeit hab ich Feser Base Konzentrat drin und werd beim öffnen der WaKü Teile die Tage sehen wie gut es war.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyvan_macaran also sind die Inno-Schläuche sogar noch kleiner, da kommt mir es halt soll ich lieber Anschlüsse in 10/8er nehmen oder kann ich ruhig bei 11/8er bleiben.
Die Anschlüsse wo ich jetzt habe sind gemischt also die Sets von Aquatuning 10/8 und 11/8 mit denn 11/8er kann ich halt besser verschrauben denn Schlau deswegen würde ich auch weiter auf 11/8 setzen.
Gibt es einen grossen unterschied zu denn normalen Anschlüssen und denn Gerändelten oder ist das nur eine optische Sache von denn Anschlüssen her wegen der Grösse.
Nicht das die 11/8er dann Probleme machen, die normalen gehen ohne Probleme und halten auch so wie die 10/8er Anschlüsse deswegen die Frage zu denn Gerändelten Anschlüsse von Aquatuning ob es da eben einen unterschied gibt auser vom Optischen.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen da ich bei denn 11/8er dann auch anschliesend denn Schlauch kaufen kann von Masterkleer in Pur die gibt es ja nicht in 10/8er Ausführung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chaoswave schrieb:


> Kann ich den einfach ins Wasser legen oder tut das den Lammellen nicht gut und die Rosten dann?



Wieso willst du den irgendwo eintauchen, durchspülen mit dem CB-Gemisch und nacher den Duschkopf abschrauben schlauch draufhalten und dann Wassermarsch! Anschliessend mit Dest-Wasser durchspülen, der Radiator muss nirgens eingeweicht werden.



Chaoswave schrieb:


> über Nacht stehn lassen


 Nein, zuerst CB-Grün für 5-10 min nachher CB-Orange < 5min (also maximal 5min) einwirken lassen. Nachher raus und dann sofort durchspülen.



Chaoswave schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich nen Plexi AGB am besten sauber bekomme? Kann ich da auch einfach das Cilit nehmen und ordentlich schrubben?



Gibt schon einmal die Frage gibt Politur für Plexiglas, aber auf keinen Fall solltest du mit einer Säure daran gehen, auch nicht mit Putzalkoholen oder sonstiges oder gar Aceton, dann schmilzt dir das Plexi weg.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal zu denn Schläuchen ist der Masterkleer zu empfehlen.

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/d6950fa3285e7ff733e7a2c40a1ec7e1

oder was könntet ihr mir noch empfehlen, wie gesagt bei 10/8 gibt es noch weniger Auswahl.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11mm (7/16")

Ich würde mich freuen ob Masterkleer o.k. ist bzw. ist er aber manche sagen wieder das sie lieber auf Primochill setzen.
Wenn der von Masterkleer o.k. ist dann bestelle ich denn gleich mit da er ja keinen Schriftzug hat was mich eben bei denn Inno-Schläuchen störrt obwohl sie sehr gut sind , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, ja die Frage noch mal das Aquacomputer Double Protekt Ultra ist schon so das beste was es auf denn Markt gibt.
Ich weis ich nerve mit der Frage will bloss sicher gehen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chaoswave (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> Wieso willst du den irgendwo eintauchen, durchspülen mit dem CB-Gemisch und nacher den Duschkopf abschrauben schlauch draufhalten und dann Wassermarsch! Anschliessend mit Dest-Wasser durchspülen, der Radiator muss nirgens eingeweicht werden.


war blöd beschrieben 
ne nicht einweichen, wollte nur wissen ob da irgendetwas rosten kann oder sonst irgendwas durch nen bisschen Wasser außen am Radi kaputt gehen könnte...



empty schrieb:


> Nein, zuerst CB-Grün für 5-10 min nachher CB-Orange < 5min (also maximal 5min) einwirken lassen. Nachher raus und dann sofort durchspülen.


das gilt dann denk ich mal auch für die andern Teile wie CPU und Pumpe


empty schrieb:


> Gibt schon einmal die Frage gibt Politur für Plexiglas,


die Politur reinigt auch oder glänzt die nur schön?


----------



## fuSi0n (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Chaoswave nach einer Politur muss man die Oberfläche immer nochmal säubern.


----------



## ATB (29. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe im Forum nicht sorecht was darüber gefunden, aber gibt es hier eigentlich Erfahrungsberichte mit Thermochill EC-6 und Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Kühlmittel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> 1. kleben die verlinkten Wärmeleitpads wirklich selbst? Aus der Beschreibung liest sich das eher als ob die nur Gummiartig sind und geringe Adhäsionskräfte aufbringen. Die müssten aber die kleinen Kühlkörperchen schon aufm Kopf stehend festhalten können.



Wärmeleitpads kleben nicht selbst, was du suchst, ist ein Wärmeleitklebepad/ein selbstklebendes Wärmeleitpad. (und zwar ein gutes, es gibt immer wieder Leute, denen die Kühlkörper abfallen, wenn es zu heiß wird)




snapstar123 schrieb:


> @ruyvan_macaran also sind die Inno-Schläuche sogar noch kleiner, da kommt mir es halt soll ich lieber Anschlüsse in 10/8er nehmen oder kann ich ruhig bei 11/8er bleiben.
> Die Anschlüsse wo ich jetzt habe sind gemischt also die Sets von Aquatuning 10/8 und 11/8 mit denn 11/8er kann ich halt besser verschrauben denn Schlau deswegen würde ich auch weiter auf 11/8 setzen.



Wenn der Schlauch jetzt gut auf 8/11 hält, dann spricht wohl nichts dagegen, die auch in Zukunft zu nehmen - oder? 
Es hat auf alle Fälle den Vorteil, dass du jederzeit auf 8/11er Schlauch umrüsten kannst (und nicht in der gleichen Falle sitzt, wie ich)



> Gibt es einen grossen unterschied zu denn normalen Anschlüssen und denn Gerändelten oder ist das nur eine optische Sache von denn Anschlüssen her wegen der Grösse.
> Nicht das die 11/8er dann Probleme machen, die normalen gehen ohne Probleme und halten auch so wie die 10/8er Anschlüsse deswegen die Frage zu denn Gerändelten Anschlüsse von Aquatuning ob es da eben einen unterschied gibt auser vom Optischen.



Die innere Form von Anschlüssen kann sich durchaus unterscheiden, auch unabhängig vom äußeren Design der Überwurfmutter. Was da nun besser oder schlechter ist, lässt sich aus der Ferne aber auch schlecht abschätzen.
Gerändelte haben auf alle Fälle den Nachteil, dass der Maulschlüssel nicht hält


----------



## coati (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe heute unter meiner AC Aquastream XT Ultra eine kleine Leckage entdeckt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wo die her kommen soll. Die Anschlüsse selber sind beide trocken und von anderen Komponenten kommt das Wasser auch nicht.
Kann die Pumpe an sich vllt. undicht sein??

Edit: Ich habe jetzt mal vorne diese hellgraue Plastikabdeckung abgemacht und das Wasser scheint irgendwo aus dem Gehäuseinneren zu kommen. Jetzt läuft die Pumpe aber bis jetzt kam kein neues Wasser raus. Wäre das ein Garantiefall?

Edit2: Problem hier gefunden.  http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/wasserkuehlung/29432-hilfe-aquastream-xt-ultra-undicht.html

Ich habe tatsächlich vergessen, den O-Ring einzufeuchten. Reicht es, wenn ich um das Gewinde Teflonband mache oder muss ich einen neuen O-Ring nehmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der O-Ring nicht beschädigt ist, kann man ihn wiederverwenden. Allerdings wunder mich die Fehlerursache dann doch ein bißchen, denn eigentlich ist das eine konische Auflagefläche, in die der O-Ring regelrecht reingequetscht wird. Das sollte auch so dicht sein, wenn man den Anschluss richtig anzieht - alles andere wäre imho eine Fehlkonstruktion an selbigem. (wenn z.B. einfache G1/8" Anschlüsse/Adapter zum Einsatz kommen, deren O-Ring außen aufliegt)


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran also gibt es bei denn Gerändelten die Mutter das es ich ja nicht mit dem Maulschlüssel es befestigen bzw. festschrauben kann.
Bei denn 11/8er kann ich die ja auch gut mit der Hand befestigen ohne denn Schlüssel, bei denn 10/8er muss ich schon etwas mehr Kraft anlegen.
Dafür hat man aber eine grosse Fläche bei der Mutter um ja sie ordentlich fest zu schrauben.
Ich hoffe das es so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle, ich habe ja jetzt nur ein Teil von denn Schraubanschlüssen bestellt.
Es kommen ja noch mehr, die sind so zu sagen erst mal um sie zu testen wie sie aussehen, eigentlich sehen sie wesentlich besser aus als die normalen und die normalen die ich noch verwende sieht man nicht.
Also kommen die wo jetzt bestellt werden erst mal dort hin wo man sie sieht zwecks Optik.
Ach ja der Schlauch ist o.k. von Masterkleer oder gibt es da was aus zu setzen, würde mich noch mal auf eine Antwort freuen und danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Verschrauben sollte man eh nie den Schlüssel nehmen, aber zum lösen ist der manchmal ganz gut.


----------



## Elvis3000 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallodri
hatte heute meine xt zum ersten mal an meinem radi angeschlossen um den durchfluss zu messen und zu spülen.der radi ist recht gross  260 mal 560 mal 40 und weil der innendurchmesser der kupferrohre nur 7mm hat hatte ich bedenken wegen der durchflussmenge.letztendlich sind es hochgerechnet 144 liter die stunde.
ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob das ein guter wert ist?!
wieviel an durchlauf muss ich noch wegrechnen wenn erst mal cpu und gpu plus schläuche mit angeschlossen werden?
wird das noch reichen für nen 7-860 und ne gtx 470 ? eventuell später mal mit oc.

greez udo


----------



## steinschock (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles über 60L/std. ist ok.
Die Radis haben normal eine Vorkammer und nutzen dann mehrere Rohre Parallel.
Und ja das sollte für alles reichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran also gibt es bei denn Gerändelten die Mutter das es ich ja nicht mit dem Maulschlüssel es befestigen bzw. festschrauben kann.



mich satz dieser keinen sinn ergibt für



> Ach ja der Schlauch ist o.k. von Masterkleer oder gibt es da was aus zu setzen, würde mich noch mal auf eine Antwort freuen und danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar



Ich nutze noname PVC und solange mir keiner was besseres schenkt werde ich wohl nie nachvollziehen können, was eine andere Weichmacherzusammensetzung bringen soll 




Elvis3000 schrieb:


> ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob das ein guter wert ist?!



Für einen Radiator alleine ist es ziemlich schlecht.



> wieviel an durchlauf muss ich noch wegrechnen wenn erst mal cpu und gpu plus schläuche mit angeschlossen werden?



Einiges. Der Wiederstand von Kühlern ist typischerweise höher, als der von Radiatoren.



> wird das noch reichen für nen 7-860 und ne gtx 470 ? eventuell später mal mit oc.



Definitiv.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran ja hab mich da total verschrieben.
Also ich meinte gibt es bei denn Schraubanchlüssen die Gerändelt sind überhaupt eine Möglichkeit die mit einem Schlüssel zu schliesen oder zu öffnen denn auf denn Bildern kann ich nichts erkennen nur eben das alles gerändelt ist und ich keine (mir fellt das Wort nicht ein wo man denn Schlüssel ansetzt um die Mutter fest zu schrauben  ) sehen kann.
Also kann man die Schraubanschlüsse nur mit der Hand festschrauben und lösen.
Wegen denn Schlauch, ich würde ja auch die von Inno behalten aber eben dieser Aufdruck störrt mich da man ihn schon sehen kann und da leidet dann die Optik darunter.
Ich hoffe mal das der Schlauch von Masterkleer sich auch so gut verlegen lässt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das nennt man "Sechskant" (meine M5 Anschlüsse habe stattdessen nen 8-Kant auf der Mutter  - kenn ich aber nur von denen) und nein, da gibts nichts. Wenn man da aus unerfindlichen Gründen mit viel Kraft arbeiten will, könnte man höchstens eine Zange nehmen und das Finish runinieren. Aber ich hatte diese Aussage nicht umsonst mit einem Smilie versehen 

Bei dem Schlauch würde ich mir keine alzu großen Gedanken machen. Die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Schlauchmaßen sind extrem - aber auch wenn ich selbst keine Markenschläuche kaufe, habe ich durchaus schon PVC aus verschiedenen Quellen in der Hand gehabt und das gab sich doch sehr, sehr wenig.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran o.k. das wollte ich wissen also gibt es da keine Probleme, man soll ja nicht mit Gewalt die Schraubanschlüsse zu drehen sonst ist irgendwann der Schlauch ab, also geht es ohne Probleme mit der Hand die zu befestigen.
Mit dem Schlauch ist dann auch in Ordnung wenn selbst No-Name-Marken auch ohne Probleme sich verlegen lassen wird es mit dennen ja auch keine Probleme geben.
Ich danke für die Hilfe und Antworten, jetzt nur noch abwarten und mir dann selbst mal ein Bild machen von denn Anschlüssen und denn Schläuchen , Mfg Snapstar

Mal eine Frage zu denn Anschlüssen, wie findet ihr die Schraubanschlüsse von Enzotech in matt Schwarz.
Taugen die Anschlüsse was bzw. gibt es bei Schraubanschlüsse was zu beachten auser der Grösse zum Schlauch.
Ich habe mal geschaut und vom optischen her finde ich sie einfach klasse, Bitspower sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht aber die von Enzotech gefallen mir wesentlich besser.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rabauke (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fällt jemand von euch vielleicht eine Lösung für dieses Problem ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekomms leider nicht besser hin auf dem Foto-wie zu sehen ist der Abstand zwischen der Anschlussbohrung und dem Grakakühler sehr klein, nutze Perfect Seal Tüllen, mit denen liegt der VGA Kühler auf dem unteren Rand der Tülle auf. Habs auch schon mal mit nem 45° Adapter probiert, passt leider auch nicht. Was mit als Lösung einfällt- neuer Grakakühler- ungern, der EK ist der einzige mit Plexideckel. Neuer NB/SB Kühler- gibts nur noch den Bitspower, viel zu teuer, und der Aquacomputer ist nirgends mehr zu bekommen. Jemand von euch ne Idee?


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Oha - sieht eng aus!
Ich kann jetzt leider den Abstand nur schwer einschätzen - der Aufnahmewinkel ist zu steil.

Könnte evtl. so was helfen?
Oder diese?
Ich weiß ja nicht, was für 'nen Schlauchdurchmesser Du hast.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rabauke (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt- mehr Infos von meiner Seite wären hilfreich Also mal kurz gemessen- der abstand aussenrand Gewinde bis zum Deckel des Grakakühlers ist 2mm... Die PS Tüllen haben unten ne Breite von geschätzen 18mm, da liegt der Plexideckel ja schon auf. Deshalb fallen die Anschlüsse die du vorgeschlagen hast leider raus (wobei der bewegliche ja mal genial ist!) Andere möglichkeit wäre noch neue, dünnere Plexideckel für beide Kühler zu machen, würde etwas abstand schaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du ein Bild machen, auf dem auch die Tülle zu sehen ist oder/und das die Biegung der Graka erkennen lässt?

Ich persönlich würde entweder eine gewisse Biegung nach oben tollerieren (sollte nicht schlimmer sein, als das übliche Durchhängen) und/oder den Anschluss einseitig abschleifen. (bzw. ein anderes Anschlussmaß nehmen, aber Optik ist dir ja wohl wichtig.?)


----------



## Rabauke (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bild kann ich morgen nachreichen- problem ist das die Graka mit der SChlauchtülle schon gar nicht mehr in den PCI-E Slot einrastet. Idee wäre noch das Plexi am Grakakühler an der Stelle etwas abzuschleifen (steht eh etwas über das Kupfer über) und dann mal zu schauen wie stark die Karte mit nach Schlauch nach oben gebogen ist. Anderes SChlauchmaß wäre nicht das Problem (schwanke grad eh noch zwischen 16/10 und Tüllen oder 11/8 mit Verschraubungen), aber denk mal selbst ne Tülle für den 11/8er würde eng werden. Also mal bißchen Plexi weg machen und schauen obs besser wird.


----------



## fuSi0n (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mag jetzt doof klingen, aber unterstützt dein Board nicht auch die vollen 16 Lanes auf dem anderen PCIe-Slot? Oder ist da schon eine Karte verbaut ?


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2010)

Noch mal eine kurze Frage und zwar gibt es unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Schraubanschlüssen.
Also z.B. 16/10 von Bitspower in matt Schwarz, Enzotech in matt Schwarz oder EK Waterblooks.
Mir geht es halt darum das eben das Schwarz sehr schön ist bloss sind die etwas teuer, ich finde die von EK nicht schlecht und sind auch wesentlich billiger.
Was würdet ihr Sagen und gibt es einen unterschied zwischen denn Anschlüssen.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Ich habe noch mal eine wichtige Frage und zwar geht es um die Schlauchdurchführungen 10mm Aussendruchmesser.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rungst-llen-f-r-10mm-Schl-uche--2-St-ck-.html

Kann ich da auch 11mm Schlauch benutzen oder ist es unwahrscheinlich das er durchpasst und lieber welche für 13mm nehme.
Als Schlauch kommt dieser hier zum Einsatz.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...leer-Schlauch-PVC-11-8mm--5-16-ID--Clear.html

Würde das gehen oder lieber die für 13mm geeigneten benutzen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchführungstülle für 13mm 1 Stück Durchführungstülle für 13mm 1 Stück 94147

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen da es sehr wichtig ist , Mfg Snapstar

Sry für doppel Post


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eben ne kurze Frage von mir: Von euch kennt nicht zufällig jemand einen Betrieb der Teile schwarz vernickeln kann?


----------



## ole88 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kla alle metallverarbeitende schau halt ma bei goggle in deiner nähe die eloxieren vernickeln etc


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich hab jetzt schon bei ein paar angefragt, die meinten immer nur - "nö wir machen nur funktionelle Oberflächen, keine dekorativen." Und schwarz vernickeln ist fast nie irgendwo aufgeführt, Jochen kanns ja auch nicht machen lassen.

Dachte halt jemand hat hier vielleicht nen heißen Draht, oder weiß wo es 100%ig funktioniert und auch gut wird.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du Versandkosten nicht scheust kann ich die Adresse raus suchen von der Firma die bei uns schwarz vernickelt. Müsstes bis Montag warten liegt im Raum Ulm/Stuttgart.

In eigener Sache:

Will mir die Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad auf die CPU "hauen". Frage wegen dem schmelzen oder wie man das nennt, wie würdet ihr das bewerkstelligen? Pumpe bis zur erreichten Temperatur ausschalten?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einzige Möglichkeit mit Wakü. (und deswegen imho nur bei CPU-only-Wakü eine Überlegung wert)
Weitere Fragen zu Liquid-Metall aber bitte im passenden Sammelthread, das artet jedes einzelne mal aus.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für was heisst es denn hier Quatsch Thread 
Wird wohl kaum zu einer Diskussion ausarten. Fragte ja nicht ob die Pads was tauchen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> In eigener Sache:
> 
> Will mir die Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad auf die CPU "hauen". Frage wegen dem schmelzen oder wie man das nennt, wie würdet ihr das bewerkstelligen? Pumpe bis zur erreichten Temperatur ausschalten?!



Also das Liquid MetalPad würde ich nicht nehmen da der Burn in immer wieder statt finden müsste so bald das Pad wieder kalt wird und erstarrt.
Da würde ich schon eher die Liquid Mettal Paste empfehlen, wenn du das wirklich deinen Kühlern antun willst.

Ich selber halte nix davon und setze auf Arctic Cooling MX-2, deren Leistung ist völlig ausreichend und wenn ich die Paste entferne hab ich nur nen dunklen Fleck auf dem Kupfer welcher durch Polieren gleich wieder weg ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dachte halt jemand hat hier vielleicht nen heißen Draht, oder weiß wo es 100%ig funktioniert und auch gut wird.



Schreib mal Forenuser kero an. Der hat so eine Adresse wo er seinen Boardkühler hatte. Die verschicken auch. Oder durchsuche sein Tagebuch. Da steht die adresse auch mehrmals bei.

Zu den Pats. 
Ich würde auch weniger zu diesen teilen greifen. Se lassen sich zwar gut auftragen aber wegmachen soll so eine sache sein. Wenn dann lieber das


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Also das Liquid MetalPad würde ich nicht nehmen da der Burn in immer wieder statt finden müsste so bald das Pad wieder kalt wird und erstarrt.



Seid wann muss der Burn in immer wieder statt finden??? 

Kann jemand weiter helfen der Ahnung von der Materie hat?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kann jemand weiter helfen der Ahnung von der Materie hat?


Was glaubst du warum ruyven_macaran gesagt hat du sollst im Liquid Metal Pad Sammelthread nachfragen?


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe und auch Rat.
Es geht um denn DFM, ich habe mir überlegt wo er am besten hinpassen würde und wo er auch schön zur Geltung kommt.
So ich habe einen Platz gefunden und zwar zwischen beiden Radis die ja am Seitenteil hängen, eigentlich die perfekte Stelle wenn er schön in der Mitte sitzt bloss wenn ich in die Radis Anschlüsse 90° reindrehe dann passt der DFM nicht weil dort ja auch Anschlüsse sind.
Ach ja es ist der DFM Koolance INS-FM17 rev. 1.2
Also im Anhang habe ich mal Bilder gemacht, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, und wegen dem Durchfluss wenn ich viele 90° Winkel Anschlüsse benutze bremmst das auch noch mal denn Durchfluss wie z.B. 90° Schlauchverbinder.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen denn es ist wirklich die beste Stelle wo er am besten zur Geltung kommt und die Kabellänge passt auch zur Steuerung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht funktionierts mit
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64101
und
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot 64033
anstelle von Anschlüssen&Schlauchstücken. Notfalls musst du die äußeren Anschlüsse der Radiatoren nutzen.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist perfekt, da kann ich die länge nehmen damit es perfekt passt.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt die anderen Anschlüsse am Radi zu nehmen, kommt auch von der Optik besser.
Ich danke noch mal für die Hilfe und eine super Lösung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit den Doppelwinkeln könnte es von der freien Länge trotzdem etwas knapp werden. Außerdem verdrehen sich die Teile sehr leicht. Würde eher die hier nehmen: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - silver nickel - quader Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - silver nickel - quader 64132.
Als Verbinder sind die SLI-Verbinder sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist auch eine gute Lösung.
Ich habe mich hier für entschieden so müsste es klappen da ich denn Abstand gemessen habe und damit währe ich dann zufrieden und der DFM gängt genau in der Mitte .

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/7bb7710fc68e6a291b677001ba5a909e

Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da fehlen aber die SLI-Verbinder....

Ansonsten: wenn eingebaut - Fotos machen und her damit!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denn SLI-Verbinder bräuchte ich nicht mehr da die Winkel-Anschlüsse lang genug sind damit der Koolance genau in der Mitte hängt.
Ich werde da nütrlich Fotos machen, es kommt ja ins Tagebuch Forum , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja ich habe ja denn Waküfilter von Magicool in Black Nickel aber der wiegt einiges, ich will ihn mit einem einfachen G1/4 Doppelnippel am AGB festschrauben an denn Tank-O-Matik der grosse Rören AGB.
Mir macht das Gewicht Sorgen, der Filter alleine schon ist schon sehr schwer dann noch ein Anschluss und der Doppelnippel, hält das am AGB nicht das der Filter dort am AGB das Gewinde raus bricht oder ist das eher unwahrscheinlich , Mfg Snapstar

So sieht die Bestellung aus, extra von Phobya die bessere Halterung des AGBs der Doppelnippel vom AGB zum Filter und dann der Anschluss noch auf denn Filter bloss das gesamte Gewicht Filter-Doppelnippel-Anschluss macht mir Sorgen , Mfg Snapstar

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand von euch eine Kühlflüssigkeit die Blau ist und UV aktiv ist ?


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

UV-aktive Flüssigkeiten verlieren bis auf Fluorescein (giftgrün) alle sehr schnell ihre Leuchtkraft (oder haben von vorn herein kaum eine). Außerdem neigen eigentlich alle zum Ausflocken. Setze also lieber auf UV-aktive Schläuche . Da gibt es zumdindest einzelne Sorten die ordentlich fluoreszieren (aber lange nicht alle UV-aktiven).


----------



## PamAndersonFan (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine WaKü für mein neues System zu planen. Das ganze soll in mein "altes" Coolermaster Stacker 832SE Gehäuse.

Dazu mal eine Frage:
Wenn ich einen Triple-Radiator außen am Boden befestige, wieviel Platz zum Fußboden sollte man da noch haben damit da auch eine, sagen wir mal "Abluft" vorhanden ist ?
Im Moment wären zwischen Radiator und Fußboden knapp 1,5 cm, was mir allerdings wenig erscheint....


----------



## Nico20 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit kurzem eine Wasserkühlung zur Probe und bin mir nicht sicher ob die Werte dieses Systems so in Ordnung sind. 
Zuerst einmal zu meinen gekühlten Komponenten:
Ich habe eine Phenom II CPU X4 940BE @3,64 GHz @1,5V
Und eine Zotac 280GTX @ 680 x 1458 x 1300 (Chip x Shader x Speicher) im Kreislauf.
Als Kühler dienen mir für die CPU  ein Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone und für die GPU ein AquagraFX.
Im Idle sind die Temps ganz gut. CPU (Core Temp. Ausgelesen mit Everest) liegt bei 27°C und GPU liegt bei 38°C.
Auch beim Zocken habe  ich bisher ganz zufrieden stellende Ergebnisse erzielen können. (Nach mehreren Stunden Battlefield Bad Company 2 hat sich die CPU Temperatur bei 45°C und die GPU Temperatur bei 55°C  eingestellt). Das Spiel habe ich über die Grafiktreibereinstellungen auf Fill HD Auflösung mit Anisotrope Filterung --> 16x 
Antialising Transp. --> Supersampling eingestellt.
Wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ist bei der Vollastsimulation mit Prime 95 und FureMark 1.8.2 parallel laufend. Hier habe ich Temperaturen an der CPU 53°C und der GPU 77°C gemessen. FurMark lief mit Full HD Auflösung und 16x Antialising. 
Sind diese Temps Ok? 
Dazu muss ich sagen das die Wasserkühlung eine Externe Lösung (geschlossener Kreislauf) ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich sage mal das die Temps schon in Ordnung sind, du hast auf der CPU 1,5V anliegen ist das richtig denn das ist schon etwas viel aber soweit passt es ja.
Bei der Grafikkarte gehen die Temps, ich habe ja auch eine GTX 280 und die hat schon eine enorme Abwärme.
Mit was kühlst du bzw. welche Radis beutzt du und welche Pumpe kommt zum Einsatz, weist du auch wie hoch dein Durchfluss ist und die delta Temperatur vom Wasser denn das währe etwas hilfreicher aber Sorgen brauchst du dir erst mal keine machen die Temps sind schon niedrig bloss die Spannung der CPU ist schon heftig, ich weis nicht wie es bei AMD zur Zeit aussieht was die für Spezifikationen haben wegen der Spannung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Nico20 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Snapstar 123,

leider kann ich nicht viel zu den Verwendeten Komonenten sagen da die Wasserkühlung eine externe Lösung von einem lokalen Hersteller in meiner Umgebung ist. Das Heißt die Komponenten liegen versloßen in einem Gehäuse und ich führe nur 2 Schleuche in mein Computergehäuse (Ein und Austritt). Ich teste einfach nur die Funktionsweise des Gerätes. Der Prozessor läuft normalerweise mit 1,35 Volt leider habe ich ihn nur mit der hohen Spannung stabil gekriegt.
Zur Wassertemperatur kann ich auch nicht viel sagen nur das die Ausgeblasene Luft leicht warm ist.
Hast du so einen Testlauf (CPU und GPU Vollast) schon mal durchgeführt? Wenn ja wie waren deine Temps? 
Ich soll das Produkt bewerten anhand von meinen Ergebnissen und ich würde schon ein sehr gut dahintersetzen bis auf die Unsicherheit über das Ergebnis des Tests mit Prime 95 und FureMark parallel. 
Was denkst du darüber?

MFG

Nico20


----------



## computertod (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu dem UV Zeugs weiter oben:
ich hab die Jingway flüssigkeit, die ich von Bundy bekommen hab immer noch drin(gemischt mit Inno Protect und Desti. Wasser) und das Mischverhältnis sogar noch erhöht und bis jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nico20 ach so, ja dann weis man nicht viel darüber, über die Temperaturen brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen die sind schon in Ordnung.
Die CPU ist eigentlich noch kühl für diese Spannung und die Graka sind auch normale Temps.
Ich habe meine 280GTX nicht unter Wasser ich habe denn AC Accelero Kühler drauf und bei mir wird die GPU nicht über 65°C heis bei Furmark.
s kann ja sein das die Wakü komponenten wie der Radi ziemlich klein ist wie ein Slim-Dual-Radi und dadurch kühlt er halt das Wasser nicht so sehr wie mit einem normalen Trippleradi.
Die Temps erreichst du so oder so nie in Spielen also passt das schon.
Mal schauen was die anderen dazu meinen denn GPU ist schon etwas hoch habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem Kühler denn du drauf hast.
Die externe lösung ist das von Thermaltake, es wurde ja für dich angefertigt aber steht da was drauf eine Firma wie eben Thermaltake oder so , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Nico20 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühlung ist von einem lokalen Hersteller wird dir warscheinlich nichts sagen die Kühlung heißt WCS 100 von Wolf Engineering und ich teste den Prototypen. Das Unternehmen entwickelt Kühlsysteme für die Luft und Raumfahrt und hat jetzt seine Produktpalette in diesem Bereich erweitert.
Die GPU Temperaturen kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären das die GPU in Serie nach der CPU kommt und dadurch die Wärme der CPU zusätzlich sieht. Wenn ich FureMark alleine laufen lasse sind die Temps der Gk bei rund 62°C.

MFG 

Nico20


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach so na dann, die Temps passen dann auch soweit wenn es 62°C sind.
Der Kühler denn ich habe der ist ja auch schon das beste was es an Luftkühlung gibt für die GTX 280, ich schaue ja immer noch ob ich endlich an denn Kühler komme um sie endlich unter Wasser zu setzen.
Also das System wie ist da eigentlich so die Geräuschentwicklung, das würde mich interresieren.
Haben die auch vor das in Serie zu fertigen, so was ist schon nicht schlecht für Leute die nicht viel Platz haben im Gehäuse da ja Pumpe, AGB und Radis ja irgendwo untergebracht werden müssen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nico20 schrieb:


> Die Kühlung ist von einem lokalen Hersteller wird dir warscheinlich nichts sagen die Kühlung heißt WCS 100 von Wolf Engineering und ich teste den Prototypen. Das Unternehmen entwickelt Kühlsysteme für die Luft und Raumfahrt und hat jetzt seine Produktpalette in diesem Bereich erweitert.
> Die GPU Temperaturen kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären das die GPU in Serie nach der CPU kommt und dadurch die Wärme der CPU zusätzlich sieht. Wenn ich FureMark alleine laufen lasse sind die Temps der Gk bei rund 62°C.
> 
> MFG
> ...



Mit der Reihenfolge hat das wenig zu tun. Die GPU produziert einfach mehr Wärme und wird deswegen im Schnitt heißer.
Das die GPU-Temperatur um 15°C steigt, wenn die CPU belastet wird, spricht imho ganz klar für einen überforderten Radiator. Generell sollte man für die Evalierung eines solchen aber nicht die Komponenten-, sondern direkt die Wassertemperatur messen. So das ist das eher eine Raterei.


----------



## Nico20 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lautstärke ist ja eher Subjektiv, ich empfinde das System als leise. Vorallem wenn ich meinen PC vorher mit Luftkühlung beim Zocken vergleiche fällt mir der Lautstärkenunterschied schon immens auf.
Die Firma will diese Wasserkühlung auch in Serie Produzieren. Laut meines Wissens soll das Gerät zum Weihnachtsgeschäft auf den Markt kommen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist auch ein großer Vorteil das man die Abwärme die durch die Elektronik entsteht komplett aus dem Gehäuse rausträgt. 
Auf der Hompage des Herstellers steht leider noch nicht viel zum Produkt kannst ja mal trotzdem reinschauen Willkommen bei Wolf Engineering - Mit Kompetenz zu Exzelence

MFG

Nico20


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann warten wir mal ab, was da kommt - neue Hersteller sind nie verkehrt. Auch wenn sie nur alte Ideen mit geringer Leistung aufkochen, kann das immer noch die Preise drücken.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mit meinem System(Die Hardware ist fast identisch, ich hab nur noch die Festplatten mit drin) vergleiche erscheinen mir die Temps nicht zu hoch. Nur die Regelung ist wohl nicht sehr aktiv. Weder ist es nötig so weit im Idle runter zu kühlen noch dürfte die Temperatur bei synthetischer Last so explodieren(ausser das Limit ist nunmal erreicht, aber wenn du meinst es bleibt noch sehr leise...).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> Zu dem UV Zeugs weiter oben:
> ich hab die Jingway flüssigkeit, die ich von Bundy bekommen hab immer noch drin(gemischt mit Inno Protect und Desti. Wasser) und das Mischverhältnis sogar noch erhöht und bis jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei.



Also von Jingway hab ich nichts gefunden bis auf das sie Pumpen für diverse Firmen herrstellen die dann umgelabelt werden.

Ich denke ich werde einmal das Blaue von Aquacomputer nehmen was UV Aktiv ist und das UV Aktive Grün von nanoxia. So wie ich gelesen habe soll das nicht schlecht sein und auch bundy hat gemeint das es gut ist. Zumindest steht das in diversen Treads.


----------



## redbull320 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey 

wie würdet ihr am besten eine graka mit wakü austauschen?

würdet ihr das ganze wasser ablassen? oder wie habt/würdet ihr das machen?!

hätte jetzt versucht die schläuche einzuknicken hätte abgedreht und joa 

Danke für tips und LG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser ganz ablassen. Alles andere wäre rein Fahrlässig.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Karte mit Schlauch dran noch ausgebaut und aus dem Gehäuse "gebogen" bekommst ist das durchaus machbar. Das hab ich selbst schon gemacht mit abknicken und dann schnell einen Stopfen drauf. 
Direkt im Gehäuse würde ich es aber nicht machen und für zimperliche Menschen ist es sicher sowieso nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde das auch im Interesse der Karte sein lassen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich mach's meist so, dass ich die Schläuche mit 'ner Schlauchklemme abklemme (so 'ne Beutelklemme für Lebensmitteltüten tut's auch) und - ganz wichtig! - alle anderen Öffnungen im Kreislauf verschließe.
Dann kann nämlich kaum Wasser auslaufen, weil es nicht nachlaufen kann.
Gut Küchentücher verteilt, die Karte aus dem Gehäuse, Schlauch ab und fix 'nen Stopfen rein.

Muss allerdings meinen Vorrednern Recht geben: ist nicht ganz Risikolos - komplett entleeren ist besser.
Oder zumindest soweit, dass oberhalb der Graka nix mehr drin ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage wegen Schlauch, wie bewahrt man ihn am besten auf wenn man mal 4m übrig hat.
Wird er irgendwann nicht porrös oder einfach ins Regal legen.
Habe nämlich keine Lust das ich denn Schlauch dann verwenden möchte und er hat schon risse und ist undicht, ach ja wenns von bedeutung ist er ist nicht gebraucht und von Masterkleer.
So noch eine frage wenn ich einen Kühler oder AGB trocken lege und ihn aufbewahre soll ich ihn vorher noch mal mit desti Wasser reinigen wie einen AGB oder Boardkühler.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Mal eine Frage wegen Schlauch, wie bewahrt man ihn am besten auf wenn man mal 4m übrig hat.


Einfach trocken und dunkel lagern.


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt, danke für die Antwort dann bin ich schon mal bruhigt , Mfg Snapstar

Brauch mal eure Hilfe, wehr hat mit denn Halterungen von Phobya schon erfahrung gemacht, hier der Link.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Halterung für 50mm Behälter Phobya Halterung für 50mm Behälter 46058

Ich habe diesen AGB von Inno denn Tank-O-Matik, er hat auch einen Durchmesser von 50cm und die Halterungen da steht das der AGB unterstützt wird, hier der Link.

Tank-O-Matic - Tank-O-Matic externer Ausgleichsbehälter schwarz  - innovatek webSHOP

Ich habe grosse Probleme sie auf denn AGB zu bekommen, ich will sie von oben oder unten drauf schieben aber diese zwei Polster was denn AGB schützen sollen sind im Weg.
Einfach drauf klipsen kann man sie nicht da würden sie glaube ich brechen da sie nicht so flexible sind wie die wo schon dabei sind aber halten denn AGB kaum.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht hat und ob er die Polster entfernt hat da sie wirklich störren und ich sie nicht drauf bekomme , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rabauke (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da in den Shops ja nicht immer Angaben vorhanden sind mal hier die Frage- kennt jemand von euch 13/10er Schraubanschlüsse die max. 18mm Durchmesser haben?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sie einfach rein klipsen - die brechen nicht . Hab die auch hier.
Allerdings solltest du den Ab dabei nicht verdrehen, da ich sich die Anti-Rutsch-Pads sonst leicht abscheren. 

Die Polster zu entfernen wäre Blödsinn. Die haben ja ihren Zweck . Sie sollen das durchrutschen des AB verhindern und das tun sie auch.



Rabauke schrieb:


> - kennt jemand von euch 13/10er Schraubanschlüsse die max. 18mm Durchmesser haben?


Gibt´s meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max a aber mir kommt es so vor als würde der AGB nachlassen, nicht das er noch zu bruch geht aber danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@Rabauke ach die Schraubanschlüsse ich kenne auch keine die kleinsten sind mit 20mm Durchmesser , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rabauke (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke an beide- dann wirds wohl der gute alte 11/8, hat lange gereicht und wird auch weiter reichen


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



redbull320 schrieb:


> hey
> wie würdet ihr am besten eine graka mit wakü austauschen?
> würdet ihr das ganze wasser ablassen? oder wie habt/würdet ihr das machen?!
> hätte jetzt versucht die schläuche einzuknicken hätte abgedreht und joa
> Danke für tips und LG



Du kannst ja mal hier schauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ntleeren-der-wasserkuehlung-2.html#post277708


----------



## Bu11et (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leuts, 

hab da auch ne kurze Frage: unzwar hab ich mein System mitlerweile seid nem guten Jahr unter Wasser (damals alle Kmponenten neu) und wollte wissen, woran ich kann ich erkennen, ob ich das Wasser bereits austauschen soll? Von Temps her hat sich kaum was verändert. Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Wasserstand im AGB geringer geworden ist, was aber sobald ich weiß normal sein sollte?


----------



## redbull320 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist normal dass es langsam weniger wird. 

Ich würde es nur austauschen, wenn die kühlleistung geringer wird oder wenn es nicht mehr klar ist.

Kannst ja auch einfach mit nem wasserzusatz bissl aufbereiten. 

Lg


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange das Kühlmittel nicht eingetrübt ist oder sich etwas an der Kühlleistung ändert (wobei das auch gern mal an zugestaubten Radiatoren liegt), gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund es auszutauschen. Du solltest lediglich ein wenig Korrosionsschutz nachfüllen und, falls der Wasserverlust durch Diffusion nennenswert ist, zusätzlich mit Aqua-dest. auffüllen. 
Ein kompletter Wasserwechsel ist in einem sauberen Wakü-Kreislauf aber eigentlich nicht nötig. Hab meine erste Wakü auch fast vier Jahre mit dem gleichen Wasser betreiben und nur ab und zu  nachgefüllt (damals noch mit Fertigmischung).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange es keine Anzeichen von Verschmutzung gibt, reicht imho nachfüllen. Anzeichen dafür: Wasser im AGB wird sehr wenig.
Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich 1 Jahr ohne nachfüllen für ziemlich lange = gut. Bei mir würde die Pumpe da fast schon Luft ansaugen.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max also ich habe die Halterungen von Phobya jetzt am AGB drann, es hat so geklappt wie du gesagt hast, ich hatte bloss Angst das mir der AGB zerspringt aber er sitzt sehr fest nicht wie die anderen billig Halterungen.
4Jahre hattest du das Wasser drinnen also mit einer Fertigmischung, kam es nicht zu Ausflockung.
Wie lange kann es eigentlich dauern bis das Zeug anfängt sich aus zu flocken, ich habe ja das von Aquacomputer das DP Ultra in Orange, ein halbes Jahr dürfte es schon reichen bis zum Wechsel der nächsten Fertigmischung.
Ich hoffe es hält noch länger mal schauen, es ist ja viel Alu im Kreislauf und das hat ja damit auch was zu tun , Mfg Snapstar
Ach ja ich werde mir jetzt demnächst doch einen anderen CPU-Kühler holen anstatt des I5 Kühlers der Aquacomputer cuples Kryos Derling er hat bei einem Tests sehr gut abgeschnitten und für denn Preis denke ich das er nicht verkehrt ist oder was meint ihr.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10372

oder doch lieber zum Pro greifen, ich finde halt die Optik vom Derling sehr ansprechend , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Kreislauf wirklich sauber ist und das Korrosionsschutzlevel immer hoch gehalten wird flockt da überhaupt nie etwas aus . 
Ich hatte damals erst im letzten Jahr als ich diese alte Wakü betreiben habe Probleme mit Korrosion von Alu-Komponenten. Ausflockungen des Kühlmittels selbst gab es aber auch da nicht. Das Korrosionsproblem habe ich mir selber eingehandelt, weil ich das Auffrischen des Korrosionsschutzes mittels neuer Fertigmischung vernachlässigt habe (Flasche war alle und ich hatte keine Lust ne neue zu kaufen). Im letzten Jahr hab ich daher nur noch mit Aqua dest. nachgefüllt. Damit war der Korrosionsschutz natürlich irgendwann mal am Ende und da Alu fing dann ziemlich fix an sich zu verabschieden. Da aber der PC zu dem Zeitpunkt sowieso ausgemustert wurde war die Korrosion noch nicht weit fortgeschritten. Eigentlich war´s nur eine kleine Stelle im AB und der Kühler sah halt nicht mehr ganz wie neu aus. Zu dem Zeitpunkt spielte das System sowieso nur noch die zweite Geige. Da hatte ich schon meinen nächsten Wakü-Rechner in Betrieb. Deshalb war das auch nicht weiter tragisch. 

Btw: Das Zeug heißt Delrin - nicht Derling . Ist ein Handelsname für POM. 
Mit dem Kühler machste jedenfalls nichts falsch .


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler ist sogar besser (wobei man besser auch auf Messungenauigkeiten schieben kann) als der Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 es liegt also an dir, welchen Kühler du schöner findest


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was kann ich noch zusätzlich benutzen zum Aquacomputer DP Ultra in Orange, gibt es einen Neutralen Krrisionsschutz wo keine Farbe hat da ich ja eben Orange als Farbe benutze , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Double !"PROTECT"! Ultra besitzt schon einen Korrosionsschutz, da musst du nichts mehr nachkippen


----------



## Dashquide (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwendet ihr eigentlich noch G48÷ Destilations Wasser?

Oder hat jemand in der zwischenzeit ein .:Blaues wunder:. erlebt

Ich frage nur ,weil ich länger net drinn war..

G


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ampeldruecker ja aber ist in dem DP Ultra genug Korrisionsschutz drinnen wegen denn Alu Komponenten, der CPU-Kühler und der AGB.
Also reicht es was im DP Ultra drinnen ist, ich danke schon mal für die weitere Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

@Dashquide ja ich wollte neutrale Wasserfarbe und eben durch das G48 wurde es Blau , jetzt benutze ich das DP Ultra in Orange da es sonst nicht ins Frabkonzept passen würde


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich denke Aqua Computer weiß was sie erzählen  Würde mir da jetzt keine Gedanken machen, eher mit der Unverträglichkeit der ganzen Gemische, nicht das deine Wakü hinterher zum Chemielabor wird  Allerdings würde ich mit der Zeit die Alu-Komponente(n) rauswerfen


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. also passt es so, mit denn Alu-Komponenten sind die meisten nicht aus Alu gefertigt oder nur der Tank-O-Matic.
Wo hat der AGB eigentlich Alu die Schraubanschlüsse sind ausgetauscht gegen Black Nickel, ich würde mich freuen wo sich das Alu versteck bei denn Komponenten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal der Agb ist aus Aluminium  Die meisten Komponenten sind aus Kupfer oder Delrin


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja da steht das er Aluminium beschichtet ist, also währe irgendwann ein anderer AGB auch zum Vorteil für denn Kreislauf, der Fullkoverkühler fürs Board ist aus reinem Kupfer und der Deckel ist schwarzes Pom oder so was.
Schadet das denn anderen komponenten oder werden nur die Komponenten geschadet die aus Alu sind, zersetzen die sich dann nach einer Zeit so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.
Zum Glück habe ich ein Filter mit im System aber jetzt denke ich das ich ihn nicht vor demm AGB einbaue sondern danach wenn er richtung Pumpe geht das währe das sicherste wenn sich das Alu zersetzen sollte oder keine Ahnung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin auch kein Meister der Chemie, aber soweit ich weiß zersetzt sich das Alu dann, berichtigt mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege   Nen neuer AGB wäre auf jedenfall von Vorteil zb ein Phobya Agb 

PS: POM=Delrin


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. schade da er ja neu ist aber ich behalte ihn erst mal denn AGB.
O.K. dann weis ich bescheid POM=Delrin dann besteht wahrscheinlich der Deckel aus Delrin vom Fullkoverkühler, ist auch gut das ich einen Filter habe, besser ist es da die Pumpe das ja nicht vertragen würde wenn zersätzte stücke reinkommen würden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klutten (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dreh es mal um, dann ist es passig. Delrin und Acetal sind Markennamen der Hersteller für den Kunststoff POM (Polyoxymethylen) - genau so wie Teflon ein Markenname für PTFE ist oder Tempo der Markenname für ein Taschentuch.

Meist sind die spezifischen Markennamen bekannter als ihr eigentlicher Produktname.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach so das sind Eigennamen ja auf jeden fall ist der Fullkoverkühler der Deckel aus schwarzen Kunststoff etwas härter, muss mal schauen was das noch mal ist aber jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer.
Ich danke euch mal wieder für eure Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bu11et (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke an alle für die Antworten, werde mir die temps weiter genauer anschauen. Und natrürlich immer schön nachfüllen .


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Meister der Chemie, aber soweit ich weiß zersetzt sich das Alu dann, berichtigt mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege   Nen neuer AGB wäre auf jedenfall von Vorteil zb ein Phobya Agb
> 
> PS: POM=Delrin



Nööö das stimmt so schon, Auch in einem reinen Kupfer-Kreislauf kann sich das Kupfer zersetzen. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Dreh es mal um, dann ist es passig. Delrin und Acetal sind Markennamen der Hersteller für den Kunststoff POM (Polyoxymethylen) - genau so wie Teflon ein Markenname für PTFE ist oder Tempo der Markenname für ein Taschentuch.
> 
> Meist sind die spezifischen Markennamen bekannter als ihr eigentlicher Produktname.



Aspirin für Acetylsalicylsäure


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde erst mal denn AGB weiter nutzen mit destiwasser und denn G48 das DP Ultra kommt erst in denn Kreislauf wenn ich noch die restlichen Schraubanschlüsse haben in 11/8 Gerändelt und eben der Kryos Delrin und denn AGB eben von Phobya.
Wegen dem CPU-Kühler was würdet ihr nehmen denn Kryos Delrin oder Pro, ich finde denn Delrin sehr ansprechend wegen der Optik und der Frabe passt er gut ins Konzept.
Hier sieht man ja was für Unterschiede die Kühler haben.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10372

Bei denn anderen Pro und und XT kann man eben die Schrauben besser befestigen mit einem Anschlagpunkt das hat die Delrin Version nicht.
Bei denn Tests wahr aber der Kryos Delrin einer der besten Kühler, ich glaube der zweite Platz vorallem wegen der Kühlleistung und des niedrigen Preises.
@empty also ist es gut einen Filter zu haben wenn sich auch nach einer Zeit das Kopfer zersetzt das ist ja eben nicht gut wenn so etwas mal in die Pumpe gelangt oder sich in einem Kühler festhängt da man denn I5 Kühler nicht öffnen kann, ja es steht da das er nicht verstopfen kann aber so ganz kann man das nicht glauben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klutten (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kryos Delrin hat es aufgrund unseres Wertungsschemas nicht ohne Grund auf einen der vorderen Plätze geschafft. Wenn er dir gefällt, dann kaufe ihn - du wirst es nicht bereuen. Achte aber darauf, dass er keinen Platz für 16/10er Schraubtüllen bietet.


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @empty also ist es gut einen Filter zu haben wenn sich auch nach einer Zeit das Kopfer zersetzt das ist ja eben nicht gut wenn so etwas mal in die Pumpe gelangt oder sich in einem Kühler festhängt da man denn I5 Kühler nicht öffnen kann, ja es steht da das er nicht verstopfen kann aber so ganz kann man das nicht glauben , Mfg Snapstar




ÄÄÄm nein. Wenn du den Filter anfängst zu gebrauchen in einem sonst Schwebeteil freien System (kein UV-Zusätze, schlechte Wasserzusätze) ist es schon zu spät.

Wichtig ist, das genügend unverbrauchte Korrosionsinhibitoren vorhanden sind. Ist dies der Fall brauchst du kein Filter. Darum auch der Hinweis von VJoe mit dem Fail bezüglich nur auffüllen vom verbrauchten Wasser mit reinem H2O aus Kostengründen.

Darum sicher mind. jährlich ein kompletter Wasserwechsel damit bist du sicher auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Klutten ja vom Desing her ist er Top ich nutze 11/8 Schraubanschlüsse gerändelt aber währe besser einen zu holen der einen 45° Winkel hat.
Ich finde ihn Top der Preis ist günstig der Durchfluss ist noch in Ordnung und die Kühlleistung ist Top sowie die Optik besser geht es nicht vom Preis her , Mfg Snapstar

@empty das verstehe ich jetzt ganz nicht so richtig, ich habe denn Filter mir mal zusätzlich geholt um auf nummer sicher zu gehen es ist der Magicool Waküfilter Black Nicker der auch vom test her sehr gut ist zwecks dess Durchflusses.
Was meinst du damit ich verstehe es nicht ganz, schütz er nicht oder habe ich durch denn Filter Nachteile, ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klutten (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir gefällt die neue Serie auch sehr gut. Ich habe ja schon Delrin, XT und HF hier in der Hand gehabt und muss sagen, dass der Kontrast mit dem schwarzen Oberteil am schönsten aussieht.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sieht wirklich Top aus und passt perfekt in mein Projekt der HF ist auch nicht schlecht aber der Durchfluss ist etwas niedrig und ich eis nicht ob die Pumpe da ausreicht von Phobya.
Ja wahr nicht die beste Wahl aber wahr auch meine erste Wakü Bestellung und für das System sind auch die 2 360er Radis übertrieben aber ich habe sie ja genommen da eine 360er am Seitenteil nicht sonderlich gut aussieht, wenn ich mir denn Preis anschauen von beiden Phobya Radis hätte ich für weniger Gedl denn Mora 3 Pro bekommen aber ich denke jeder macht mal Fehler am Anfang.
Zum Glück kann man ja bei der Wakü immer Teile umrüsten das fnde ich schon mal faszinierend bei der Wakü , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @empty das verstehe ich jetzt ganz nicht so richtig, ich habe denn Filter mir mal zusätzlich geholt um auf nummer sicher zu gehen es ist der Magicool Waküfilter Black Nicker der auch vom test her sehr gut ist zwecks dess Durchflusses.
> Was meinst du damit ich verstehe es nicht ganz, schütz er nicht oder habe ich durch denn Filter Nachteile, ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Also Nachteile hat er lediglich in Bezug auf den Durchfluss. Vorteile, naja bedingt.

Angenommen du verwendest vernünftigen Wasserzusatz, anständige Schläuche und hast kein Mischkreislauf (Al/Cu) wirst du nichts haben, das ausflocken könnte. Algenbildung, Bakterienkulturen usw. können ausgeschlossen werden. Meist sind solche Ausflockungen aufgrund unsauberen Kühlern/Radiatoren schlicht Komponenten zurückzuführen, darum sollte man seine Komponenten vor dem Einbau gründlich und richtig (meint die CB-Kur) gereinigt werden. Tut man dies und verwendet beim Betrieb ein vernünftigen Wasserzusatz (Inno oder G48 sind hier als Referenz zu nennen) keinen UV-Zusatz wird man mit 90% Sicherheit keinen Filter brauchen.

Ein Filter der gute Durchfluss-Eigenschaften aufweist, wird bauartbedingt auch geringere Filtereigenschaften besitzen. Die Ablagerungen die noch entstehen können sind nach Theorien basisches Kupfercarbonat oder Kupferhydroxid. (Dazu gibt es hier im Forum einen Tread von mir) aber das gilt es noch zu beweisen.

Schlicht, diese Verbindungen sind sehr stabil und auch lokal aufzufinden, sollten sie sich im Kreislauf befinden müsste der Filter sehr engmaschig sein. Was er nicht sein wird, damit der Durchfluss stimmt. 

Alles in allem kann man sagen mit den richtigen Vorbereitung und Wartung der Wasserkühlung erübrigt sich der Kauf eines Filters.
Sollte er gebraucht werden, hat man etwas in der Prävention des Ereignisses vermasselt. Ich bin der Meinung man sollte nicht Symptome bekämpfen sondern den Grund.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. ja das habe ich soweit verstanden, also zur Zeit verwende ich denn I5-Kühler erst mal weiter und denn AGB von Inno.
Wenn ich dann einen neuen Kühler hole wie der kryos Delrin und einen AGB wie von Phobya dann habe ich nur Komponenten mit Kupfer.
So habe ich jetzt Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf und benutze erst mal desti Wasser und G48, wenn ich dann die anderen Komponenten habe kommt das DP Ultra rein dann dürfte es auch keine Probleme geben.
Alles ist dann aus Kupfer und im DP Ultra ist ja alles drinnen um die Komponenten zu schützen oder sollte ich dann noch etwas mit dazu verwenden wenn ich das DP Ultra benutze und alle Komponenten aus Kupfer sind.
Ach ja als Schlauch kommt der Masterkleer 11/8 Clear zum Einsatz aber bis ich die Komponenten habe benutze ich noch denn Inno Spezialschlauch.
Also wenn ich alles habe dann sind die Schläuche ungebraucht sowie die Anschlüsse da ich andere bestelle die Gerändelt sind oder sogar Kompakt was halt mir besser gefällt.
Dann werden halt die Radis ordentlich gereinigt und auch die Pumpe, was ist mit denn DFM oder die Tempsensoren von Aquacomputer.
Der DFM ist der Koolance INS-FM 17, also ich habe mal geschaut die Sensoren der DFM und der Filter sind alle aus Messing, ist das jetzt auch etwas blöd weil es ja auch wieder ein anderes Material ist was im Kreislauf ist.
Also ich hätte am Schluss nur Kupfer und Messing im Kreislauf, wie sieht es dann aus und danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Ich habe mal geschaut der AGB von Phobya ist ja auch aus Messing, also gehe ich mal davon aus das es nicht zu schlimm ist wenn Kupfer und Messing im Kreislauf ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pass auf:
Die Pumpe und alle Anschlüsse sollten eigentlich nicht die CB-Kur durchmachen, da gehen nur die Dichtungen kaputt. Ich meine die Kühler und den Radiator vorher ordentlich reinigen dann ist gut. Wie gesagt in einem Mischkreislauf reagiert das Kupfer, und im reinen Cu-Kreislauf halt das Kupfer. Kannst dir ja die Spannungsreihe anschauen dort siehst du was mit den Potentialen geschieht.

Ansonsten glaube ich mich langsam zu wiederholen. Ja G48 ist gut. Ja auch vom DB Ultra hört man sofar gutes, aber gibt keine Langzeiterfahrungen. 
Vernüftige Komponenten/Schläuche sind alle die nicht von TT oder Innovatek-Sets kommen.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja soweit habe ich alles verstanden, mir geht es bloss darum das eben wie du meintest der AGB von Phobya Messing dabei ist.
Ist das demm Kreilauf dann egal bzw. ist es nicht so schlimm wie wenn Kupfer und Alu im Kreislauf sind.
Mir geht es halt jetzt nur noch um das Messing das bei denn anderen Komponenten sind wie DFM und Tempsensoren und dann auch der AGB von Phobya.
Das mit dem DP Ultra und denn G48 habe ich kapiert, ich meinte nur das ich das DP Ultra erst verwende wenn ich das Alu zeug aus meinem Kreislauf drausen habe, solange noch das Alu zeug drinnen ist nehme ich halt das G48.

Also mir geht es nur noch darum wegen dem Kupfer und Messing und Sry wenn ich mich auch zu offt wieder hole und ja ich werde klar denn kreislauf nach einer Zeit säubern und wenn Komponenten getauscht werden, werden sie ordentlich gereinigt.
Am Ende habe ich ja nicht mehr von dennen drinnen kein TT und kein Inno , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ampeldruecker (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich benutze nur pures dest. Wasser und habe keine Probleme


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Also ich benutze nur pures dest. Wasser und habe keine Probleme




Ich glaube das hatten wir nun auch schon x-mal durchgekaut. Ist einfach nicht reproduzierbar, die Wasserzusätze schaden niemanden. Also nehmen! Ausser mann will wirklich alles riskieren. 

Chemisch gesehen kann das nicht gut gehen! Das ist eine Thermodynamische Betrachtung, trotzdem kann die Reaktion Kinetisch relativ inert sein, so das du bis jetzt nichts festgestellt hast. Kommt noch keine Angst. 

Ich könnte nicht mit ruihgem Gewissen diesen Rat geben, da alles was ich weiss dagegen spricht.

Edith: Hier noch die etwas fachspezifischere Diskussion dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/114455-wasserkuehlung-passiert-chemisch.html


----------



## GoZoU (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapster123: Denk mal darüber nach was Messing ist und beantworte dir die Frage, was Kupfer und Messing in einem Kreislauf machen selber . Etwas Eigenleistung schadet nicht 

PS: Eigentlich ist auch egal was wie sich das Metall mit der Legierung verhält, du wolltest doch sowieso Korrosionsschutz benutzen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GoZoU ja habe es in ei paar senkunden raus gefunden, es ist ein bestandteil von Kupfer.
Ja ich benutze das G48 nur solange bis ich die Alu komponenten aus dem Kreislauf habe also CPU-Kühler und AGB, wenn die aus getauscht sind dann nehme ich das DP Ultra mit neuen Schläuchen von Masterkleer bloss solange ich noch das Alu drinnen habe benutze ich erst mal nur das desti Wasser und das G48 mit denn Inno-Schläuchen.
Die Schläuche habe ich ja schon bloss ich möchte sie noch nicht verwenden bzw. nicht verunreinigen mit dem blauen G48.
Also neuen AGB und Kühler kaufen und fertig.
Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe und Antworten ja das mit dem Messing hätte ich auch selber finden können , Mfg Snapstar

@empty ja das habe ich mal kurz überflogen, ist echt interresant muss mich mal näher mit dem Thema beschäftigen aber sehr gut erklärt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## GoZoU (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @GoZoU ja habe es in ei paar senkunden raus gefunden, es ist ein bestandteil von Kupfer.



Ist das nicht eher andersherum?  Aber trotzdem schön, dass du es selber herausgefunden hast 

Auch im Double Protect sind Zusätze, welche die Korrosion im Kreislauf unterbinden/verlangsamen sollen, daher musst du dir keine Sorgen wegen des Messings machen. Des Weiteren reicht es, wenn du vorhandene Komponenten gründlich spülst, statt sie auszutauschen. Ok, die Schläuche würde ich auch wechseln. Aber das sind alles Dinge, welche dir hier bereits mehrfach erklärt wurden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja oder anders herum aber habe es gleich gefunden.
Wenn ich die neuen Komponenten habe dann verwende ich auch neue Schläuche vorallem sind sie sehr schön klar durchsichtig.
Ja mir wurde jetzt sehr geholfen, ich dachte nicht das die Alu und Kupfer kombi nicht so gut ist aber da es meine erste Wakü ist kann man mal Fehler machen.
Ich hätte bloss nicht gedacht das der AGB auch Alu Anteile hat, schade darum eigentlich da er schon sehr schön aussieht aber die anderen AGBs sehen auch nicht schlecht aus wie der Phobya.
Also ich danke euch mal wieder für eure Hilfe und wenn ich mal wieder ein Problem habe melde ich mich aber demnächst wird es erst mal keins geben, hoffe ich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoffe es kann wer helfen!

Suche verzweifelt einen Händler der eine "gute Auswahl" von Enzotech Schraubanschlüsse hat. Suche speziell 16/11er oder notfalls 16/10er. 

Danke, wer helfen kann.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning hat eine große Auswahl, wenn was fehlt wird es dir besorgt. Kann aber wegen der Teichüberquereung ein paar Tage dauern.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke werde mich mal mit dem Support von Aquatuning in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal eine Frage zu denn CPU-Kühler von Aquacomputer der Kryos Delrin, er wird ja ohne Backplatte geliefert.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10372

Welche Backplatte soll ich nhemen besser gesagt es gibt ja nur die eine.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Backplate für Sockel 1156 Aquacomputer Backplate für Sockel 1156 EOL 16142

Beim Kryos HF ist halt eine etwas stabilere Backplatte dabei sage ich mal und auch andere Schrauben ,es sieht halt komplett anders aus das Zubehör.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10378

Macht die Backplatte einen Unterschied und wie sieht es mit denn Schrauben aus, bei HF liegen noch andere dabei mit defenierten Anschlag.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen über eine Antwort was ich für denn Kühler noch bräuchte auser der Backplatte sondern auch bessere Schrauben wie beim HF oder so , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob man das Befestigungssystem des HF als besser bezeichnen sollte, bleibt mal dahin gestellt....
In jedem Fall ist es deutlich frickeliger bei der Montage. Der definierte Anschlag ist prinzipiell zwar eine idiotensichere Lösung, aber bis man die Rändelschrauben überhaupt einsetzen kann ist es ein langer und mühsamer Weg und der ist keineswegs idiotensicher. 
Im Übrigen kann man das Befestigungssystem der anderen Kryos-Versionen bei der Delrin-Version nicht verwenden, da die Halterungen keine passenden Ausschnitte für die Sechskante haben. Die Delrin-Version kann nur mit normalen Schraubbefestigungen verwendet werden - was imho aber auch kein Schaden ist .
Dass die dem HF beiliegenden backplate stabiler sei als die verlinkte Kopie der Watercool-backplate, halte ich btw für ein Gerücht . 

PS: Backpla*t*e ist ein englisches Wort! Es handelt sich nicht um eine Platte zum backen .


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das mit der fummeligen montage habe ich schon gelesen.
Also gibt es keinen Grund sich nicht für denn Delrin zu entscheiden und dazu die Backplatte von Aquacomputer ist auch in Ordnung.
Ich würde sonst zur Pro Serie greifen aber der Delrin gefällt mir besser.
Die Backplatte ist ja von Aquacomputer.
Also ich hätte keine Probleme mit der Delrin Version und wenn man so überlegt dürfte die Montage auch leichter sein als bei Pro, HF usw. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand die Homepage von Jon Lund?
Danke


----------



## KingLouie (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man ne ganz dusslige Frage...
Ist bei den Intel Standartlüftern nicht eine gebackene Platte dabei, die man für den kryos Delrin verwenden kann?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich noch nie gesehen, die haben Push-Pins ohne Gegenhalt da sie sich an den spezifizierten Anpressdruck halten. Ich hatte aber auch "nur" maximal einen Q6600 boxed(ohne den Kühler jeh genutzt zu haben).

@Ampeldruecker: Ich gehe mal schwer von einer verballhornten "backplate" aus.
(siehe Otto: You`ve got a good backhand->Du hast eine tolle Backhand)


----------



## Ampeldruecker (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn eine gebackene Platte? 

Edit: Ok hat sich erledigt, macht Sinn bzw keinen Sinn ;D


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühler mit pushpin-Halterung haben prinzipbedingt keine backplates . Die allermeisten boxed-Kühler von Intel sind mit pushpin-Halterung ausgestattet. Nur manche Spitzenmodelle bei den CPUs haben Kühler mit vernünftiger Halterung im bundle dabei (z.B. beim i7 980X).


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Leute geht es mit der Backplatte in Ordnung oder kann ich x beliebige benutzen für denn Sockel 1156.
Kühler mit Push Pins finde ich recht schecht wegen denn Anpressdruck.
Deshalb frage ich ja weil der Kühler keine Backplatte hat und wenn ich die Schrauben etwas zu fest ziehe was kann dann passieren, ich kann das Board beschädigen.
Weil es um eine beliebige Backplatte geht könnte ich auch vom Thermalrigthe IFX-14 für denn Sockel 1156 nehmen.
Ich weis die Frage nervt ich möchte bloss absolute Sicherheit haben ob der Kühler Kryos Delrin mit der Backplatte besser hält und ich damit auch einen höheren Anpressdruck erreiche , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingLouie (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso.. ok... danke...
Ich hatte, von einem Pentium I abgesehen, noch keine Intel Cpu bzw. Kühler in der Hand.
Bei den AMD Boxed Kühlern liegt eigentlich immer eine Backplate bei, bzw. seit S 939 ist die ja schon auf dem Board vormoniert.


----------



## herethic (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Greift Ethanol Schläuche, Radiatoren oder sonstiges an?


----------



## fuSi0n (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, nur Plexiglas.


----------



## empty (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und deine Leber


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach verwendeten Weichmachern kann es -in hohen Konzentrationen über lange Zeit- auch Schläuche, Dichtungen,... spröde werden lassen.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ethanlol killt dir vorher aber, wie fuSi0n schon sagte, vor allem jedes Plexiglas-Teil . Allgemein sind viele Kunststoffe dagegen auf Dauer nicht beständig. Abgesehen davon diffundiert es relativ schnell durch die Schläuche. 

Besser du greifst zu zweiwertigen Alkoholen wie Etylenglykol. Für das gilt das von ruyven_macaran gesagte - allerdings nur in Konzentrationen die man aus anderen Gründen schon nicht anwenden sollte (Stickwort: Viskosität).
In den üblichen Konzentrationen reagiert Glykol offenbar über lange Zeiträume auch mit den Weichmachern einiger minderwertiger Schlauchsorten, aber darüber ist bis jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig viel bekannt. 
Ethanol hingegen versprödet dir normale PVC-Schläuche relativ fix. Also selbst wenn du kein Plexi im Kreislauf hast, ist Ethanol in mehrerlei Hinsicht wirklich ungeeignet für eine Wakü.


----------



## empty (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher ob er den Ethanol als Kühlmedium verwenden wollte.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wärmekapazität von Ethanol ist natürlich auch geringer als die von Wasser, aber das gilt auch für fast jede andere Flüssigkeit.


----------



## Xyrian (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, einen Radiator für mein Antec 900 selber zu bauen... Was muss ich da beachten? Ich hab den Lüfter immer auf der niedrigstmöglichen Stufe. 
Reicht es denn, wenn ich einfach Kupferrohre in Schlangenlinien lege, oder muss ich zwingend Lamellen haben? Dieser Radiator würde meinen momentanen BlackIce Dual ersetzen, der auch unter dem 200er hängt... Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Hat jemand schonmal sowas gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Macht das überhaupt Sinn?


Nicht wirklich. 
Wie wärs mit dem Phobya 200 Xtreme?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lamellen braucht man nicht - sie sind einfach nur ein materialeffizienter Weg, um eine große Oberfläche schaffen, aber es gibt auch andere.
Imho macht der Eigenbau von aktiven Radiatoren gar keinen und der von passiven wenig Sinn. Kupferrohr ist einfach zu teuer, wenn man ausschließlich darauf setzt und Lamellen kann man als Privatperson nicht ausreichend gut damit verbinden, es sei denn man lötet jede einzeln an. Von den großen Abständen, die das erfordert mal abgesehen: In der Zeit kann man selbst mit billig-Jobs bequem das Geld für einen leistungsfähigen fertigen Radi verdienen.


----------



## Xyrian (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte ja nur wissen, ob es möglich ist... Hätte ja sein können, dass das schonmal jemand probiert hat 

Die simpelste Lösung für mein Problem ist wahrscheinlich wirklich der Phobia 200, den KingPiranhas vorgeschlagen hat, aber die 70€ schrecken mich noch ab. Mit was kann man die Kühlleistung von dem am ehesten vergleichen? Mit einem Dualradi?

Gruß


----------



## KingLouie (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Review SIZE MATTERS: Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter im großen Testvergleich ! - ForumBase


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*FRAGE*:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit neun Lüfter (120er oder 140er z.B. für Mora) gleichzeitig zu regeln??? 

Egal welche Steuerung ich anschaue, die gesamt Leistungsaufnahme von neun Lüftern ( mit Y-Kabel) ist um einiges höher als ein Anschluss der Steuerung mit macht. Ans Mainboard anschließen geht wohl auch nicht, oder?!

Selbst mit dem aquaero 4.00 inkl. Powerbooster übersteige ich die Leistung eines Anschlusses. 

Vielleicht habe ich auch einen Rechenfehler drin:
Ein Beispiel

aquaero 4.00
Erster Kanal (bietet 25W) wird besetzt für die Laing
Zweiter Kanal (bietet 15W) 9× Enermax T.B.Silence 1,8W×9=16,2W


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein es sind einfach zuviele. 

Du kannst die Last dann höchstens auf mehrere Kanäle aufteilen.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du denn um Himmelswillen für Lüfter? 
25W reichen für neun normale Lüfter eigentlich locker aus. Wüsste jetzt spontan keine Radiatorlüfter die real mehr als 230mA saugen. So was wäre erfahrungsgemäß auch ne ziemlich laute Angelegenheit. 

Und falls du den ersten Anschluss eines Aquaero für die Pumpe brauchst kannst am Aquaero ja auch einen anderen Kanal per PowerAdjust II erweitern der noch mal 25W bringt.
Außerdem kann man die Last ja, wie Nobody 2.0 schon sagte,  auch auf mehrere Kanäle verteilen und diese gleich ansteuern.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du einen Fanamp dazwischen schaltest sollte es mit fast jeder Steuerung gehen.
"Normalerweise" macht man schlicht 3er Sets und nimmt eine etwas stärkere Steuerung.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt - der Fanamp ist bedeutend günstiger als der PA II und leistet dasselbe (sofern man die Zusatzfeatures des PowerAdjust II nicht nutzt).


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fanamp &co hört sich sehr gut an, da es mir eh lieber ist über das Mainboard/Software zu steuern.

Wäre es möglich die folgenden Teile auf einem Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Ultra-Variante anzuschließen und zu regeln bzw auszulesen?
1× Laing 
4× 180er (auf 2×3Pin
1× Temperaturfühler

Kann in der Beschreibung irgendwie nicht raus lesen wieviel Anschlüsse vorhanden sind bzw die max. Ausgangsleistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ein Kanal mit gut 2A vorhanden - d.h. Laing und 180er Regeln geht nicht, nur oder.


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bekomme ich das dann sinnvoll hin???

Ich muss ja nicht unbedingt über eine Software ausgelesen/geregelt werden.

Was haltet ihr von dem oder das hier 

Damit müsste es doch möglich sein 4×180er Lüfter + 1×Laing zu betreiben. 

Um ein paar Vorschläge wäre ich euch echt sehr dankbar, wie es am sinnvollsten ist sie zumindest wahlweise bei 7V oder 12V zu betreiben!!!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beiden von dir verlinkten Boards erlauben überhaupt keine Steuerung.
Wenn du Laing und Lüfter steuern willst kommst du an was größerem(oder mehrere Fanamps/Poweradjust) nicht vorbei.

Das von dir am Anfang verlinkte Aquaero z.B. könnte aber durchaus alles schaffen wenn du die Lüfter auf mehrere Kanäle aufteilst. Die Gesamtleistung von 45W müsste ja hinkommen. Ein T-Balancer BigNG+Fanamp wäre allerdings billiger und könnte es auch(eine Laing + 6 Lüfter kann ich damit sogar  noch ohne Zusatzplatine betreiben).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero oder poweradjust und fanamp und mobo oder zwei poweradjust.
Ne Laing regeln kostet halt extra.


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ne Laing regeln kostet halt extra.


Geld und Aufwand das ist es mir dann doch nicht Wert.

Dann such ich mal nach was kostengünstigeres/einfacheres und schließe die Laing direkt ans Netzteil an.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also der T-Balancer BigNg kostet nicht so viel Geld wie der Aquaero und der hat 4 Anschlüsse, ich weis nicht ob er mit der Laing klar kommt aber er hat pro Kanal 20W zur verfügung, es sind 4 Kanäle 3Pin Adapter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Skaos (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er kommt damit klar, guckst du hier: 
überbreitesBild




ABER, kostengünstiger und einfacher sollte es so gehen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeblich laufen manche Laings so nicht an, meine tats aber mit 7V ohne Probleme


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom T-ban miniNG war doch bisher noch gar nicht die Rede . Aber stimmt - auch der kommt in Frage.

Nicht jede Laing läuft mit 7V sicher an .


----------



## Skaos (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich dachte wenn man über günstige Alternativen nachdenkt sollte diese schon genannt werden 

Und dass es nicht jede Laing mit 7V schafft hab ich ja dazu geschrieben


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine lief mit7V einwandfrei - ich habe die Adapter genommen, die bei meinen BeQuiet-Silent-Wings bei waren.
Hab' ja genug davon....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Lajing regeln ? Und das relativ günstig.Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Heatmaster übrig. Der kann das und kostet die Hälfte des Aquero. Und schaft das ohne Probleme-


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also der T-Balancer BigNg kostet nicht so viel Geld wie der Aquaero und der hat 4 Anschlüsse, ich weis nicht ob er mit der Laing klar kommt aber er hat pro Kanal 20W zur verfügung, es sind 4 Kanäle 3Pin Adapter , Mfg Snapstar


Der BigNG wird insgesamt mit gerade mal 20W(bzw. 80W im nicht zu empfehlenden PWM Modus) angegeben welche er aber bei Bedarf auch komplett auf einen Kanal geben kann.
Mit der Angabe ist mCubed aber schon sehr sicher gegangen. Faktisch richtet sich das Gerät nach der Temperatur seiner Mosfets und geht selbstständig in den PWM-Modus über wenn es zu überlasten droht.
Eine alte Laing Pro(schwarzer Rotor), und 6 S-Flex regle ich damit im Endeffekt problemlos.

Erstere kommt übrigens ohne Startboost wirklich nicht ans laufen, scheint dafür aber von Natur aus schon etwas leiser zu sein als das was von so manchem aktuellen Modell berichtet wird.      

Der MiniNG macht imho nur als Erweiterung des BigNG Sinn, denn nur so ist er programmierbar. Ansonsten liegt ein Großteil seiner Möglichkeiten brach.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle ja für mich reicht er auch aus eine Pumpe von Phobya und 6xPhobya Nano G12 Lüfter mehr kommt dort ja so oder so nicht drann, die Gehäuselüfter regel ich dann über denn Kaze Master.
Die Phobya Lüfter sind ja vom Radi bloss müssen diese geregelt werden da sehr laut die Phobya Lüfter  aber mit denn T-Balancer wird es kein Problem sein und alle 6 Lüfter brauchen gerademal 16W glaube ich, auf jeden fall einer 0,22A , Mfg Snapstar

@Nobody 2.0 stimmt der Heatmaster währe auch noch eine Alternative, er kostet auch nicht zu viel und dürfte damit klar kommen, es kommt halt darauf an was er will ob schnick schnack wie ein Display wie Aquaero , Mfg Snapstar

@Dukex2 also günstiger Heatmaster und T-Balancer sind halt keine Displays drann alles über Software ein zu stellen aber auch ehr gut, natürlich wird auch beim Aquaero alles per Software eingestellt bloss man kann halt direkt einstellen was man am Display sehen will wie Temps Durchfluss usw.
Also der Aquaero ist halt ein Top Gerät aber ich finde mit denn T-Balancer kann man auch nichts falsch machen oder der Heatmaster , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingLouie (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am MoRa3 gibts ja 6 1/4" Gewinde, kann ich da einfach in ein ungenutztes Gewinde ein Tempsensor einführen, oder blockiere ich mir damit den Zu- / Abfluss.
(Als das Ding hier noch unbenutzt rumstand, hab ich nicht dran gedacht da mal nach zusehen)
Für eine X20 450 und 3x3 120er silent wings sollte ja ein Heatmaster ausreichen, um die zu steuern?
Und wo kleb ich den Heatmaster am besten hin? Da der ziemlich warm werden soll, brauch der unbedingt nen aktiven Luftstrom? Falls nicht, würde ich mir den einfach von außen an die Gehäuserückwand kleben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den Tempssensor schon? Wenn ja welchen?


----------



## KingLouie (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein hab ich noch nicht, aber ich hab an soeinen gedacht?.


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gib lieber etwas mehr aus und nimm dir den hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160

ist auf die Dauer flexibler, wenn der Sensor mal woanders hin soll, du sparst ein Gewinde für was weiß ich was usw 
mit dem anderen ginge es sicher auch, aber die hier sind einfach praktischer find ich. Genau sind die beide so oder so nicht.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingLouie ich würde auch zu denn Aquacomputer Tempsensoren greifen da sie wirklich flexible sind und die Kabellänge ist auch sehr lang.
Bei mir reicht das Kabel von aussen am Gehäuse bis ins inner zum T-Balancer.
Also denn Heatmaster kannst du ruhig irgendwo in die Front einbauen wo du halt Platz hast, er ist auch nicht so gross wie man denkt und ich glaube nicht das er so heis wird das man einen Lüfter davor schnallen muss, es reicht aus wenn er etwas Luft abbekommt das müsste reichen.
Wenn der Airflow im Gehäuse stimmt dann kannst du ihn eigentlich überall im Gehäuse anbringen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sooo lang sind die Kabel nun auch wieder nicht, ich hab im Cosmos S schon so meine Problemchen, das Kabel (anschluss auf dem CPU-Kühler) sauber hinter der Mobo-Seitenwand zum Kaze Master im obersten 5,25" Schacht zu bekommen, viel Spiel ist da nicht  sind halt "nur" 50cm glaub ich


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir sind sie 65cm lang und bei mir sind sie in der Richtung Gehäuserückseite angebracht an denn Radis die noch mal um die 6cm vom Seitenteil entfernt sind und passen sogar bis zum T-Balancer der ziemlich weit unten sitz bei denn 5.25 Zoll Schächten.
O.K. ich habe als Gehäuse ein Midi-Tower und habe deshalb weniger Probleme von der Länge her , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay die 50cm waren zugegebnermaßen nur geschätzt 
Fürn Midi ists mehr als ausreichend, da hast du absolut recht


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube die Phobya Tempsensoren sind noch mal um ein Stück länger, die sind genauso aufgebaut wie die von Aquacomputer , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die schmeißen auch alles auf den Markt  kannte die Dinger bis eben gar nicht..

Aber ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, die Phobya sind laut der AT-Seite 10cm kürzer, nämlich 50cm, die AC sind mit 60cm angegeben


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, aber so'n Sensorkabel notfalls zu verlängern, dürfte doch nicht der Akt sein, oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Häufiger ist sowieso eher das Problem, dass die Kabel zu lang sind und irgendwo untergebracht werden müssen. Aber kürzen ist zum Glück noch einfacher als verlängern - besonders wenn´s viele Sensoren sind .


----------



## KingLouie (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Gehäuse gibt es nur noch 2 200mm Lüfter(Im Deckel und im unteren Teil der Gehäusefront)
Ein wirklicher Luftstrom ist nicht mehr vorhanden, da sieht man noch geradeso die einzelnen Lüfterblätter wenn die sich drehen.
Wenn der Heatmaster von außen ans Gehäuse kommt, brauch ich keine langen Sensorkabel, 30cm für den Wassertemperatursensor reichen mir dann völlig. Und auf die Kabelverlängerung für die Lüfter kann ich dann auch verzichten. Das Einzige wo ich ein langes Kabel bräuchte ist für die Pumpe. 1mm Kupferlitze liegen hier noch ein paar rum, sodas ich mir im zweifelsfall auch verlängerungen basteln könnte.

Die beiden "Hauptprobleme" sind einfach nur, ob der Heatmaster ohne Luftstrom auskommt, und welchen Sensor ich nehme.


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Sensworwahl ist Geschmackssache, daher also allein dein Prob 
Beim Heatmaster kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der viel Luftbewgung brauch, schließlich bauen viele solche Steuerungen entweder versteckt ein oder in Laufwerkschächte wo auch nur Luft dran kommt wenn ein Lüfter davorhängt, meine Steuerungen liegen auch im absoluten Windschatten, eine zwischen DVD-Laufwerk und Casedeckel (Kaze Master) und die andre klebtan der Seitenwand von einem Radi (miniNG mit T-Balancer).


----------



## Nighthawk33 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

mal ne kurze Frage!

Ich hatte das schonmal und hab´s dann auch selber hinbekommen aber ich weiß grad nichmehr wie ichs geschafft habe... 

*Meine Eheim schaltet immer wieder an und ab, sobald ein wenig Last auf das System kommt*, wie gesagt, das hatte ich schon einmal, habe es aber dann irgendwie hinbekommen...

Hat irgendjemand nen kurzen Tipp??

Danke

Gruß
Andy


----------



## fuSi0n (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vllt irgendwo ein Knick im Schlauch oder ne Verstopfung. Durchfluss bricht ein und Pumpe schlatet sich ab. Das wäre meine Hypothese ^^.


----------



## Skaos (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du mir "Last" mal bitte definieren?  Denn ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Pumpe und z.B. einer unter Last stehenden CPU über Prime wäre mir was ganz neues..

Ansonsten wie fuSi0n sagte, Verstopfungen suchen, bekommt die Pumpe genug Wasser aus dem AGB, ist irgendwo ne Schnellkupplung offen oder gehts sonst irgendwo aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr weiter.. Denn, afaik, nur wenn die Pumpe gegen einen Druck ankämpfen muss den sie nicht schafft schaltet sie sich ab um nicht heiß zulaufen oder Schäden zu bekommen..


----------



## Nighthawk33 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter Last heißt, dass sobald ich irgendetwas grafisch Berechnungsintensives starte die Pumpe sich an und ab schaltet.

Also beispielsweise irgendein Spiel, Furmark oder sonstiges...

Wenn ich allerdings Prime95 laufen lasse geschieht das nicht... 

Was in dem Zusammenhang auch noch erwähnenswert wäre ist, dass sich die Grafikkarte im Moment überhaupt nicht im Kühlkreislauf befindet... 

Engstellen und Knicke sind auch nicht vorhanden...


----------



## KingLouie (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte ne Theorie... (aber bei einem 620W NT und "nur" einer GPU ist es allerdings etwas weit hergeholt)
Ich hatte (vor Jahren) das Problem, dass ich nach nem Graka Wechsel immer 2 HDDs und mein CDROM tot waren, sobald ich irgendwas spielen wollte. Mein olles 350W Netzteil war zu schwach dafür, und der Strang, an dem genau diese 3 Geräte dran hingen, schaltete sich ab. Nachdem ich die anders abgeschlossen habe, lief alles wieder stabil.


----------



## fuSi0n (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich tippe aufs Netzteil, da bei Spielen wenn die Graka 100% Load hat das netzteila uch am meisten gefordert wird. Schonmal an ne andere Leistung gesetzt ?


----------



## Skaos (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingLouie schrieb:


> Ich hätte ne Theorie... (aber bei einem 620W NT und "nur" einer GPU ist es allerdings etwas weit hergeholt)



genau das war auch mein Gedanke, weswegen ich erstma den Kreislauf in verdacht hatte aber gut, wenns wirklich nur bei ner Grafikberechnung passiert, puh.. hast du irgendwelche Adapter drinne? Also zB irgendwelche 4Pol-Molex auf 6/8-Pin ATX für die Graka? Weil es kann nun nur noch daran liegen, dass du eine Leitung zu sehr forderst und darum ein Verbraucher abgeschaltet wird.. Die Gesamtleistung sollte es auf keinen Fall sein..



> Was in dem Zusammenhang auch noch erwähnenswert wäre ist, dass sich die  Grafikkarte im Moment überhaupt nicht im Kühlkreislauf befindet...


Dass die Graka nicht mit Wasser gekühlt wird ist ihr wie der Pumpe in dem Zusammenhang übrigens relativ egal, die Graka merkts nur an der Kühlung und die Pumpe nur am Wasserwiderstand. Stromtechnisch ist denen das total Wumpe


----------



## Elvis3000 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin mit meinem case und wakü fertig. vielen dank an alle "wasserzipfel" hier im forum für die fachliche unterstützung.bilder vom case hab ich hier hochgeladen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-848.html#post2348466


----------



## Nighthawk33 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für die schnellen Antowrten... 

Also:

Adapter und dergleichen habe ich nicht verbaut, aber ich versuche mal die Pumpe an ne andere Leitung zu setzen... 


Danke


mfg
Andy


----------



## Leo. (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend 

Kurze Frage zum Thema Anschlüsse..

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62141

Wenn ich richtig im Praktikum aufgepasst hab, ist das Gewinde doch nur 1,5mm lang, oder?

Und das soll reichen um die WaKü dicht zu halten? Kann mir das einfach nicht vorstellen (Das ne Dichtung mit drinn ist weiß ich, aber ich kann es nicht glauben das es im Futter hält..)


----------



## b0s (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die 10x1,5mm im Titel beschreiben lediglich Innendruchmesser (10mm) und Wandstärke (1,5mm). Vergleich dazu 13/10mm -> Außendurchmesser/Innendurchmesser.

Ich kenn die Schraubtüllen nicht, aber rein vom Bild her würd ich das Gewinde auf ~3mm zzgl. der Stauchung des O-Rings (zur Dichtung) vllt. auch 4-5mm schätzen.

So oder so wären 1,5 mm extrem knapp bemessen um so ein relativ grobes Gewinde dicht festzudrehen.


----------



## KingLouie (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das G1/4" Zoll Gewinde hat eine Steigung von 1,337 mm (19 Steigungen pro Zoll)
Eine Umdrehung (also die 1,337mm) würden reichen damit es sicher hält.
Bei dem Bildchen geh ich mal von ~2 Gewindegängen aus, also das hält schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Äh: Da sind ausdrücklich 4mm Gewindelänge angegeben. Klärt das nicht alle Fragen?

Beim der Gewindelast würde ich übrigens auch das Gegenstück bedenken. Plexi hat es ggf. ganz gerne, wenn man die Last auf mehrere Windungen verteilt. (und ein bißchen anziehen muss man das ganze - schließen können die Schläuche auch ein gewisses Drehmoment ausüben, gerade beim Verlegen wird das sonst sehr stressig)


----------



## KingLouie (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na huch... das hab ich glatt überlesen...


----------



## Spiff (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo 

Was haltet Ihr von dem *Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear (32oz) 944ml

*Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear 944ml (32oz) Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear (32oz) 944ml 30130

Überlege mir diese Produkt zuzulegen bin aber etwas erschrocken als ich den Preis gesehen habe.


----------



## Leo. (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Da sind ausdrücklich 4mm Gewindelänge angegeben. Klärt das nicht alle Fragen?
> 
> Beim der Gewindelast würde ich übrigens auch das Gegenstück bedenken. Plexi hat es ggf. ganz gerne, wenn man die Last auf mehrere Windungen verteilt. (und ein bißchen anziehen muss man das ganze - schließen können die Schläuche auch ein gewisses Drehmoment ausüben, gerade beim Verlegen wird das sonst sehr stressig)



Dann war ich ja nicht der einzigste der das überlesen hat 

Danke


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier rein

Benütze Google, das ist voll mit schlecht Erfahrungen von Fluid XP.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Spiff lass die Finger von dem Zeugs und hol dir was anständiges z.b. Innovatek Protect Konzentrat oder AC DB Ultra


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stehe ich auf´m Schlauch???

Ich hab mir den Agb von Jon Lund gekauft und möchte gern den oberen 3/8" Anschluss verwenden um ihn mit einem Fillport im Deckel zu verbinden. 

Jetzt suche ich 3/8" Schraubanschlüsse mit 16/11 SchlauchØ 
oder 
Ein Art Adapterstück: 3/8" Innengewinde auf der einen Seite und 1/4" Innengewinde auf der anderen.

Oder habe ich einfach einen Denkfehler

MFG

Dukex2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm - vor allem hast du keine Frage gestellt (d.h. keine, die du nicht mit Blick unter deine Füße klären könntest)
Aber vielleicht hilft dieser Link?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G3/8 AG mit O-Ring Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G3/8 AG mit O-Ring 64037


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perfekt, danke genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Spiff (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok mach ich. Hatte das AC Zeugs auch schon ins Auge gefasst, ist halt auch wesentlich preiswerter. Danke für die Antworten


----------



## sen1287 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich benötige ratschläge von euch^^

und zwar geht es um ein steuerungskonzept (sowie eine steuerungseinheit) meiner lüfter.

folgendes ...

verbaut ist derzeit ein 360er radi (front), nächste woche bekomm ich noch einen evo 1800 (15 lüfter(seitenteil)), zudem kommen in kürze noch 2 weitere 360er radis (vllt. auch ein 420er, anstatt eines 360er) (deckel -unten und oben) hinzu, ein 240er (heck) ans heck, sowie ein 120er ins seitenteil und ein 200er lüfter befindet sich im deckel.

alles im allem 28 lüfter.
ich möchte keine diskussion über den sinn der ganzen radis auslösen 

welche lüftersteuerung würde sinn machen ? vllt. auch zwei ?


----------



## Dukex2 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> welche lüftersteuerung würde sinn machen ? vllt. auch zwei ?



Nach langem suchen habe ich die richtige gefunden. Dürfte auch das richtige für deine Zwecke sein!
Alphacool Heatmaster
Ein Kanal bringt 24Watt und vier sind vorhanden. Bei der Anzahl der vielen Lüfter würde ich zwei bis drei verbauen.


----------



## Gnome (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin!

Brauch mal eure Hilfe. Und zwar hab ich mirn EK Waterblocks Multioption RES 150 X2 Advanced bestellt. Also den hier: EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Advanced - A-C-Shop

Der soll in mein Lian Li PC-60FW hinten rein, wo diese Grillartige Struktur/Aussparung is neben den Slots. Aktuell hab ich dort den RES 150 Rev. 2 (also der Vorgänger der ne Dicke von 50mm hatte). Der neue hat ja 60mm. Von Slots zur Seitenwand sinds ca. 70 mm. Das Teil passt dort definitiv rein, aber ich muss vermutlich paar Änderungen an den Halterungen vornehmen. Daher müsst ich mal 2 Maßen von den Halterungen wissen.

Falls jemand den AGB hat, würde ich mich ganz sehr freuen, wenn derjenige mir folgende Maßen durchgeben kann. Am wichtigstens is mir Maße 1. Die muss ich unbedingt wissen, damit ich da noch was wegdremeln kann, wenns sein muss. Ich muss nur erstmal ne grobe Maße haben, ob es ohne Veränderungen dort an die Stelle passt, oder ob ich Änderungen vornehmen muss. Maße 2 muss nich unbedingt sein, aber falls möglich zu messen, dann gerne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das hier is das Case. Es sind wie gesagt 70-71mm Platz in der Breite. Die Tube vom EK is 60mm, die Halterungen müssten daher ca. 5-6mm an der größten Auswölbung haben. Dann müsst ich noch 2mm Luft zw. AGB und Graka lassen, was am Ende 67-68mm macht. Das wird also VERDAMMT ENG, aber ich muss unbedingt die Maße wissen bis der AGB eintrifft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Karten sind höher, als die Slotbleche selbst - also zieh nochmal min. 5mm vom verfügbaren Platzab.


----------



## Gnome (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß ich ja . Ich will ja die Halterung so anbringen, dass die rechte Seite, die nach innen zum Board zeigt, dass die unter der Grafikkarte ist und nicht neben dem PCB. So anbringen die Halterung, dass die Tube dann 2mm neben dem Graka PCB vorbeigeht. So hab ich das aktuell auch . Hab nochmal nachgemessen. Hab sogar 72mm so übern Daumen gepeilt. Also zw. 71 und 72mm hab ich. Das wird verdammt eng.......

Aktuell hat mein EGB Rev. 2 ja nen Durchmesser von 50mm. Eine Seite Halterung hat an der größten Wölbung 4mm Dicke. Das mal 2 macht 8mm für die Halterung. 50mm + 8mm ergibt 58mm für Tube und Halterungen. Der neue AGB hat nen Durchmesser von 60mm. Da ich diesen ja nicht mit der Halterung NEBEN dem PCB positioniere, sondern nur die Tube mit einer Halterungsseite, komm ich nichtmal auf 70mm für den AGB da hinten drin mit Halterung. D.h., die Halterung wird so positioniert, dass der rechte Halter wie schon erwähnt unter dem PCB lang geht, dann die Tube rein und links steht dann nurnoch 1 Halter, der zur Tube addiert werden muss. Dann noch 2mm Luft zw. graka PCB und Tube sollte 68-70mm gesamt sein, die ich für den AGB brauche. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand folgen . Das wird also ne verdammt enge Sache da hinten drin. Aber es muss machbar sein. Zudem ist der linke Halter dann ja auch noch mitm Dremel moddbar . Da kann ich dann auch nochmal 1-2mm wegnehmen, das sollte der verkraften


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bleib doch einfach bei dem AB mit 50mm Durchmesser .


----------



## Marc1993 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Gnome, so jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort 

Ich hab gerade mal bei mir nachgemessen, die Halterung & AGB-Kombi kommt  zusammen auf eine Bbreite von 73mm, da sich die Halterung noch etwas "spreizt". Die Halterung ist an der breitesten Stelle 7,5 mm dick. Der zweite Wert (wenn du das auch komisch eingezeichnet hast^^) ist 11 mm dick 
Zwecks wegfräsen, ich weis ja nicht, ob das gut geht. Die Halterung steht schon ganz schön unter "Spannung"...

gruß, Marc


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du eh zwei Steckplätze für die Halterung opferst, dann kannst du sie die Halterungen auch einfach mit einem Winkel an ein Slotblech setzen und so weit nach innen verschieben, bis der AGB auf den Karten aufliegt. Außen kommt dann gar nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## Gnome (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ VJoe2max: Ne, nen 50iger behalt ich net. Mein aktuell hat Mikrorisse und der muss diese Woche ausgetauscht werden, bevor mir das Ding komplett reist...Zudem plane ich seit langem nen Fillport, der sich NUR mit dem 60iger EK realisieren lässt (aufgrund dieser vielen Anschluss-Möglichkeiten). Zudem bin ich auf dieses Röhrchen innen drinne scharf. Das will ich nich extra bei EK kaufen, da ich da auf 20 Euro komme, nur wegen Importkosten und das isses mir net Wert fürn Röhrchen wasn Warenwert von 2 Euro hat. Daher kommt der neue AGB ins Haus und wenns nicht passt, wirds passend gemacht, ganz einfach 

@ Marc: Thx! 11mm...da muss ich noch ne Plexi-Unterlage bauen, damit das so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle von der Höhe her . 7,5 mm Breite? - Perfekt! Dann geht meine Theorie doch auf 

@ ruyven: Den Winkel brauch ich nichtmal, da ich ja hinten dran ne Art "Grill" hab was bei dem Lian Li ja standardmäßig so is. Dort passen M3 Schrauben durch. Und da kann ich das easy befestigen variabel wie ich möchte . Da brauche ich nichtmal nen Winkel am Slot befestigen 


So hier sieht meine Theorie aus, falls einige nicht ganz wissen, wie's ausschaun soll .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem bei deiner Befestigung am "Grill" ist die Position der Halter: Außen und Innen. Genau die Richtung, in der du am wenigsten Platz hast. Mit Winkeln am Slot dreht sich das alles um 90° und die Halter greifen links und rechts.


----------



## Gnome (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem innen wenn ich nen 90° Winkel ranmache oder ein einfaches Blech an den Slots ist auch nicht besser. Wenn das dicke Stück hinten wo die Schraube durchkommt schon alleine 11 Millimeter ist und die Tube auch nochmal 60mm bin ich da auch bei 71mm. Da hab ich mit der 1. Variante ja schon 1mm gespart wenn ich da auf 70 mm komme....


----------



## sen1287 (1. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Nach langem suchen habe ich die richtige gefunden. Dürfte auch das richtige für deine Zwecke sein!
> Alphacool Heatmaster
> Ein Kanal bringt 24Watt und vier sind vorhanden. Bei der Anzahl der vielen Lüfter würde ich zwei bis drei verbauen.



genau richtig  wobei diese steuerung noch besser, jedoch auch kostenintensiver ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gnome schrieb:


> Das Problem innen wenn ich nen 90° Winkel ranmache oder ein einfaches Blech an den Slots ist auch nicht besser. Wenn das dicke Stück hinten wo die Schraube durchkommt schon alleine 11 Millimeter ist und die Tube auch nochmal 60mm bin ich da auch bei 71mm.


Wen stört das? Begrenzt ist der Raum zwischen Kartenoberkante und Seitentür. Es gibt keinerlei Grund, warum dieses dicke Stück sich in diesem Bereich befinden muss. Du kannst die Halter so nah am Board anbringen, dass die Rundung auf der Halterinnenseite eine Linie mit der Oberkante der Karten bildet = so, dass der AGB selbst die Karte (fast) berührt. Wenn deine Werte hinhauen könnte so sogar ein 70mm AGB Platz finden.


----------



## Gnome (1. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann is das ja mehr alsn Winkel. Dann ähnelt das ja ner Art "Treppe"....wie solln das aussehn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


```
/    \
  |      |
_  \____/     __________________________________________
 |  XXXX              (Oberkante Karte im Hintergrund)
 |ooooooo
 |o
 |o
 |o
 |o  <- Winkel (<> Treppe)
 |o
 |o
 |
 |
 |
 | <- Slotblech
```


----------



## Gnome (1. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh auch keine schlechte Idee, is nur mehr Aufwand. Und wenn ich auf den AGB guck wären diese Halter nur im Weg . Ich werd die Idee mal abspeichern und eventuell umsetzen, wenn meine Idee nicht funktioniert. Danke ruyven


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von wo guckst du auf deinen AGB 
Wenn du von der Seite guckst, hättest du bei meiner Variante die offene Seite der Halteklammern vor dir - mehr ausm Bild geht nicht.


----------



## Gnome (2. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich guck eher so im 45° Winkel oder 60° . Da is das mit den Halterungen wie in meiner Idee beschrieben am besten


----------



## Gnome (3. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab heute den AGB gekriegt. Schonmal Testweise die halterungen reingehalten, wird passen. Hab noch so 4-5mm Platz, mit meiner Methode . Alles top - Danke dir dennoch für deine Mühe und deine Comments ruyven


----------



## Schefixxx (3. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollt nur mal eben nen Frage in den raum werfen, was für nen Radi bräuchte man , wenn mein System so aussehen würde.
Wollte nicht extra nen Beitrag aufmachen.

Gigabyte 890FXA UD5 unter Wasser SB , NB , SW
2x ATI HD(R)5970 unter Wasser
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T unter Wasser

Grüße


----------



## Gnome (3. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MORA 3...fertig 

'n Triple odern Quad Radi reicht def. nicht mehr. Da is 'n 1080iger meiner Meinung nach Pflicht .


----------



## Schefixxx (3. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut und wie schaut es aus mit nem 360er im deckel , dann ein 160er im heck und 2x80er radis in der front?
Die dicken 1080er sehen zum brechen aus !


----------



## b0s (3. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

160er ? also 2x80 ?

Ich hab mit diesen Dimensionen zwar keine Erfahrung, würde aber grob veranschlagen: 240 oder 280 Radiator für CPU und MoBo-Kram, 240 oder 280 oder 360 Radiator je Grafikkarte.

Hier gibts aber sicherlich Leute, die eigene Erfahrungen mit einem derartigen System haben.


----------



## Schefixxx (4. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die möglichkeit vorne 2x 80er unterzubringen und hinten 1x160er ( hinten hab ich 2 slots für 2 80erlüfer die ganz zusammen sind vom abstand.
vorne müsste ich jedoch 2 einzelne 80 unterbringen das die lüfter nen zentimeter abstand haben

wenn das nicht ausreicht werde ich die 2 5970er ATI Karten ( Wärmekraftwerke )^^ auf luftkühlung lassen. ich kann mich einfach mit diesen riesen radiatoren die man an der seitenwand festmacht optisch nicht anfreunden , will mein gehäuse nicht verschandeln


----------



## b0s (4. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst einen solchen Monster Radi auch mit einem geeigneten Ständer Neben den Rechner stellen, ohne in dranschrauben zu müssen.


Du kannst deinen Kram auch versuchen mit deiner vorgeschlagenen Radifläche zu kühlen, allerdings müsstest du dann Radis mit engen Lamellen nehmen und Lüfter die sehr schnell drehen lassen, was in entsprechend großer Lautstärke resultiert, die dir wiederrum keinen Vorteil gegenüber serienmäßiger Luftkühlung bringt.

Daraus würde ich folgern es lohnt sich für dich keine WaKü, zumindest nicht unter den Aspekten geringe Lautstärke, gute Kühlleistung, Bastelspaß.


----------



## Tudeski (5. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat hier jemand das "*Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - GlowMotion UV-aktiv*"  (gelb) oder "*Phobya ZuperZero UV Yellow*" in betrieb?
falls ja, in welcher farbe leuchtet es? gelb, gelb-grün oder grün?
sind irgendwelche probleme mit einem dieser fllüssigkeiten bekannt? 

gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein review? (habe keine gefunden).


----------



## VVeisserRabe (5. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@schefixx: probier mal ob shrouds von 80 auf 90mm vorne passen
Hast du schon überlegt ein anderes case zu nehmen in dem du mehr radifläche unauffällig unterbringst?


----------



## Schefixxx (5. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> @schefixx: probier mal ob shrouds von 80 auf 90mm vorne passen
> Hast du schon überlegt ein anderes case zu nehmen in dem du mehr radifläche unauffällig unterbringst?




Hmmm des gehäuse is groß ^^ Lian Li PC71 

Ich muss mal schauen und alles ausmesen wenn ich das case auseinander nehme ( nieten aufbohren )

Wenn AL__ mein Mainboard fertig bestückt hat mit wasserkühlern werde ich hier mein projekt im forum festhalten

Grüße


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

ich habe vor einen 420er und einen 280er Black Ice GT Xtreme in einem Lian Li PC-8NWX zu verbauen.

Den 420er im Deckel und den 280er im Boden. 

Das Problem ist nun der Deckel, denn dieser ist leider nicht lang genug um 3 komplette Lüfterausschnitte zu bewerkstelligen.

Hat jemand einen ungefähren Richtwert, um wieviel sich die Temperaturen ändern würden, wenn ich nur 2 anstatt 3 Lüfter auf dem 420er installiere?

Die Hardware, die gekühlt werden soll:

Core I 7 860 @ 3,6 - 4Ghz (je nach Art der Anwendung)und eventuell eine Radeon 6970...

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hat jemand einen ungefähren Richtwert, um wieviel sich die Temperaturen ändern würden, wenn ich nur 2 anstatt 3 Lüfter auf dem 420er installiere?


Dann haste keinen 420er mehr, sondern nur noch einen 280er.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich einen Mora nur mit 3 anstatt 9 120er Lüftern verwende, hab ich deshalb aber auch nicht die Kühlleistung eines 360ers, oder?

Mir scheint der Vergleich doch etwas zu hinken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne weitere Luftleitmaßnahmen hast du dann (im günstigsten) Fall die Leistung eines 360 zuzüglich der Passiv-Leistung von 2 360ern (wenig). Machst du das gleiche Spielchen mit einem 420er hast du einen 280er + 140er passiv (intern gar nichts). Hab auch noch nie jemanden gesehen, der einen Mora mit drei Lüftern betreibt. Minimum ist vier, meistens fünf - und das, obwohl Mora i.d.R. extern betrieben werden und somit gegenüber deiner internen Lösung bereits einen Temperaturbonus haben.
Allerdings ist mir ohnehin Schleierhaft, wie ein Deckel aufgebaut sein soll, in den keine 42cm Öffnung passt, unmittelbar unter dem aber 48cm Radiator Platz haben


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Radifläche die nicht aktiv von Luft durchstömt wird, ist quasi "tot".


----------



## Speed-E (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei horizontalen Einbau zumindest nur "scheintot".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
Ich habe die GTX 260 von Gigabyte im Referenzdesign (65nm, 192 Shader)
Passt dieser Kühler auf die Karte?

Grafikkarte Wasserkühlung GTX 280 Nvidia Geforce BFG bei eBay.de: Modding (endet 07.11.10 19:08:34 MEZ)


----------



## Schefixxx (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe die GTX 260 von Gigabyte im Referenzdesign (65nm, 192 Shader)
> Passt dieser Kühler auf die Karte?
> 
> Grafikkarte Wasserkühlung GTX 280 Nvidia Geforce BFG bei eBay.de: Modding (endet 07.11.10 19:08:34 MEZ)




Der kühler ist für die 280er , steht aber auch dran  glaube nicht das der auf die 260er passt.

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die erste GTX 260 hat aber das gleiche "Board" wie die GTX 280.
Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die aller ersten GTX260 (65nm) haben zwei Spannungswandler und ein paar Speicherbausteine weniger als die GTX280, ansonsten sind die Karten baugleich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Raum des fehlenden Spannungswandlers wurde aber afaik mit anderen Bauteilen gefüllt. Es gibt Kühler (z.B. GPU-X²), die anpassbar sind - aber prinzipiell passen GTX280 Kühler nicht auf GTX260.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, also ich sehe bei mir eideutig wo die zwei SpaWas und Rambausteine fehlen. Da sind keine anderen Bauteile. Ich poste mal ein Bild:


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ein älteres Bild von meinem Umbau der GTX280 ausgebudelt und da siehts bei den Spawas auch nicht anders aus. Sorry für die Unschärfe wurde noch mit meiner alten Digicam gemacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal, dass es passt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ersten GTX260 hatten definitiv das gleiche PCB wie die GTX280, nur halt mit weniger Bauteilen drauf. Dem entsprechend passen da auch die GTX280 Kühler drauf.
Daher hießen die Kühler auch durch die Bank GT200-(Codename für den Chip) und eben nicht GTX280-Kühler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Kühler gekauft. Bei 7,50 € kann man ja net viel falsch machen.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebastian_93 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Kühler gekauft. Bei 7,50 € kann man ja net viel falsch machen.



Glückwunsch


----------



## Ampeldruecker (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah 7,50  das ist ja echt ein Kampfpreis  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Gnome (7. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier: [Sammelthread] Übersicht GTX200-welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***UPDATE + OC*** - Forum de Luxx

Könnte dir vielleicht helfen


----------



## computertod (8. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey, ich weis es is zwar ein älteres Board, aber gibts für das EVGA 680i Board fullcover Kühler?
ich hab zwar das Black Pearl Kühlerset hier, aber da sind halt alle Kühler einzeln...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube nicht. Für die Nvidia-Intel-Boards waren spezielle Kühler sowieso Mangelware und da EK damals noch keine gefertigt hat, wüsste ich nicht, wer sonst. Watercool und Mips dürften Kühler hergestellt haben, aber die bauen bis heute Einzelkühler.

(warum rennen hier eigentlich in letzter Zeit soviele mit x80i Boards rum? Die Dinger waren schon vor 3-4 Jahren keine gute Wahl)


----------



## computertod (8. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht...
dann muss ich mal schauen ob die Trippleslot Graka(ne 8800GT@Accelero L2 Pro) auch so reinpasst



> (warum rennen hier eigentlich in letzter Zeit soviele mit x80i Boards rum? Die Dinger waren schon vor 3-4 Jahren keine gute Wahl)


vermutlich weil die Besitzer was neues wollen und die dinger "günstig" verkaufen^^
meins hat btw. nen 20er gekostet  also is da in meinen augen nix kaputt


----------



## Lolm@n (8. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> hey, ich weis es is zwar ein älteres Board, aber gibts für das EVGA 680i Board fullcover Kühler?
> ich hab zwar das Black Pearl Kühlerset hier, aber da sind halt alle Kühler einzeln...



Wie kamst du zu dem Black pearl kühler set?

Hab mir auch eines gekauft für ca 30€ weil mein altes asus den geist aufgegeben hat und ich den CPU nur als notfall CPU brauche passt das schon jedoch wäre ein Wasserkühler schön den der Mini Lüfter ist echt zu laut...

MfG


----------



## computertod (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das set hab ich durch zufall ausm Luxx bekommen


----------



## MetallSimon (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine Frage:
Ich habe diesen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor G1/4 (3,3mm) (ohne Kabel) Durchflusssensor G1/4 (3,3mm) (ohne Kabel) 71004 Durchflussensor.Kann ich den irgendwie direkt ans Mainboard anschließen?Und wenn nicht, was ist dann die billigste Möglichkeit den auszulesen?


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steht da doch schon alles im Text:
Direkt ans Mobo geht nicht. Als Adapter gibt es die "Pulsmatik", empfehlenswert ist das aber nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein.
Poweradjust2, 36€


----------



## MetallSimon (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind ja immernoch 30€.Das ist mir noch zu teuer.
Ich hab auchnoch einen Mikrocontroller da(attiny2313) villeicht kann ich den Irgendwie verwenden zwischen Durchflusssensor und Mainboard, um das Signal aufzubessern.Hat davon zufällig jemand Ahnung?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich wollte kein neuen Thread für so eine banale Frage machen.
Wie oft muss man so eine Wakü sagen wir mal High End den warten?
Gilt einmal läuft läuft immer oder einmal im monat aufschreauben warten usw.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an, Wenn man einen Filter hat vlt aller 2 Jahre. Ohne Filter ca jedes Jahr solange eben nichts flockt oder der gleichen. Wenn das Auftritt sofort.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch nie regulär was gewartet. Irgendwie kommt man ja doch mindestens ein mal im Jahr zum Basteln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fülle immer wieder etwas Wasser nach. Das geht ja aber superschnell!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Das sind ja immernoch 30€.Das ist mir noch zu teuer.
> Ich hab auchnoch einen Mikrocontroller da(attiny2313) villeicht kann ich den Irgendwie verwenden zwischen Durchflusssensor und Mainboard, um das Signal aufzubessern.Hat davon zufällig jemand Ahnung?



Hab keine Ahnung von Schaltungen, aber was man braucht, ist ein Frequenzmultiplikator. Die DFS haben eine viel zu niedrige Impulsrate für Mainboardanschlüsse.


----------



## Marquis (10. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten wäre das hier noch eine Möglichkeit: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Freqünz Adapterplatine Koolance Durchflusssensor Frequenz Adapterplatine 71047

Früher gab es von Koolance einen DFM den man direkt ans Mobo anschließen kann, aber keine Ahnung was mit dem passiert ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu nen Durchflussmesser wenn man das Ding ehhh nur an's Mainboard anschliesst und keinen gescheiten Durchflusswert bekommt?


----------



## MetallSimon (11. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso sollte man da keinen gescheiten Durchflusswert bekommen?
Ich hab mir den gekauft, weil der grad so billig war und ich meinen Durchfluss auch überwachen will. Eigentlich wollte ich den Direkt an einen Microcontroller anschließen und diesen dann an ein Display, allerdings reichen meine Programmierkentnisse noch nicht ganz aus und ich hab mommentan keine lust


----------



## Speed-E (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche mal etwas sachkundige Hilfe.

Und zwar möchte ich mir einen Plexi-Röhren-AGB kaufen, der meine Aquatube ersetzt. Es sollte ein 250er sein (Länge).

Ich habe mir den von Phobya schon angesehen, aber der ist momentan bei AT nicht lieferbar. Ich möchte auch nicht länger warten, da ich endlich mein Gehäuse fertig bauen will. 

Welche Röhren-AGB taugen was?

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt den DualLaing 5.25" von XSPC zu kaufen, aber da kommt offensichtlich die Pumpenentkopplung zu kurz. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Plexi-Röhren-AGB kannst du auch auf Magicool und EK zurückgreifen. Kosten beide bei 30€.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schliese mich mal an, ich wollte denn AGB Phobja Black Nickel haben 250mm Läge doch jetzt ist der termin noch mal um 2 oder sogar 3 Wochen verschoben.
Also mir gefällt am Phobya die Anschlussvielfallt man kann ihn ja auch Quer montieren und er sollte schwarz sein.
Also Magicool sieht nicht schlecht aus bei EK gibt es das Problem das er einen Durchmesser von 60mm hat und ich habe mir extra die Phobya Halterungen gekauft damit der AGB nicht mehr rutscht, jetzt hängt noch der Tank-O-Matik drann aber wegen dem Alu fliegt er raus.
Also am besten denn Magicool, hat er auch so was wie beim Phobya um die Strudelbildung zu reduzieren.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.
Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse der I5er Kühler wird jetzt auch gegen denn EK Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel getauscht, was haltet ihr von dem Kühler beim Test wahr er ja Testsieger vorallem der Druchfluss ist gut da meine Pumpe etwas schwach ist sage ich mal da ich die kleine von Phobya habe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## F@br!x (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Hey,

hab ma ne Frage an euch 

was is das für ne Wakü die Dort unter dem Deckel hängt und den CPU versorgt

NZXT Phantom Big-Tower - white

thx und mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Sieht für mich schwer nach 'ner Variante der H70 von Corsair aus - oder was ähnliches: gibt's ja von mehreren Herstellern.

So was in dieser Richtung.

Grüße

Jochen


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich gibt es nur CoolIT und Asetek.
Alle anderen sind Varianten welche von diesen OEMs bezogen werden.


----------



## Speed-E (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe mir den EK Multires X2 250 Adv. nun bestellt. Der hat ebenfalls eine menge Möglichkeiten die Anschlüsse zu setzen.

@snapstar123: Die alternative wäre der AGB von MagiCool, die meisten anderen haben 60mm Aussendurchmesser und der von Koolance (Einzelteile) ist teurer und nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Zaucher (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab jetzt 4 mal die Laiing D5 in Holland geordert, allerding mit Bitspower Top. Werd diese wahrscheinlich in Reihe schalten, wobei Parallel wahrscheinlich besser wäre oder?


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wozu das Ganze? Selbst eine D5 würde ausreichen um mehrere Rechner leistungstechnisch zu versorgen.  Wozu um alles in der Welt 4 Stück?


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Optik was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## sen1287 (13. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den sinn versteh ich zwar nicht ganz, aber wenn in reihe. ich weiß nicht was du dir dadurch erhoffst ? ok, bei einem großen system würde ich bei 2 noch mitgehen, aber 4 ?
falls du dir dadurch einen enormen durchfluss erhoffst, kann ich dich schon mal enttäuschen, damit liegst du vllt. minimal über der leistung von einer 
sowas addiert sich nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sogar erwarten, dass die Temperaturen durch die Abwärme von drei sinnlosen Pumpen leicht steigen (wenn auch ggf. nicht messbar)

Parallelschaltung ist jedenfalls vollkommen sinnlos, erst recht bei einer durchsatzstarken, (im Vergleich dazu) druckschwachen Pumpe wie der D5.


----------



## GoZoU (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Laing Ultra reicht aus, um einen Kreislauf mit 360er Radi im Passivbetrieb (wohl gemerkt ohne zusätzlich Wärme erzeugende Hardware - also nur die reinen Wakü-Komponenten) um rund 9 Grad aufzuheizen. Die im Vergleich zur Hardware geringe Wärmeerzeugung einer einzelnen Pumpe fällt im aktiven Betrieb nicht auf, bei so vielen Pumpen dürfte der Effekt aber deutlich größer sein (mal von der zusätzlichen Geräuscherzeugung abgesehen). Natürlich spielen dabei die Randbedingungen auch eine wesentliche Rollen.

Ich denke die Frage auf das "Warum" dürfte eher trivialer Natur sein - es geht. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

9K ??
Das ist einn Scherz oder?
Ich brauch zugegebenermaßen mehr als einen 360er für meine in-diesem-Moment-*8*K, aber da hängt zusätzlich zur Pumpe noch nen Core2, ne 9800GTX+, n paar Spannungswandler, ne Northbridge und ne Southbridge dran.


----------



## GoZoU (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein das ist kein Scherz, ich habe die Messung bereits mehrfach wiederholt. Die Wassertemperatur lag bei Beginn der Messung jeweils bei ca. 21 Grad Celsius, wird lediglich die Pumpe hinzugeschaltet steigt die Wassertemperatur auf round about 29 Grad Celsius an. Die Messungen sind reproduzierbar und wurden mit der MK-Prüfstation gemacht. Aber wie gesagt, da spielen natürlich die jeweiligen Randbedingungen eine Rolle. Wie du auf den Bildern siehst, ist der Radi für einen passiven Betrieb rein über Konvektion natürlich schlecht positioniert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, die Positionierung bricht so einem Radi natürlich das Genick.


----------



## snapstar123 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den EK Multires X2 250 Adv. nun bestellt. Der hat ebenfalls eine menge Möglichkeiten die Anschlüsse zu setzen.
> 
> @snapstar123: Die alternative wäre der AGB von MagiCool, die meisten anderen haben 60mm Aussendurchmesser und der von Koolance (Einzelteile) ist teurer und nicht lieferbar.



Ja werde wahrscheinlich denn EK nehmen aber jetzt gibt es die Halterung mit Sicherheitsbügel nur noch 1x auf Lager na toll .
Denn die anderen Halterungen da rutscht nach der Zeit der AGB.
Ich warte erst mal da der CPU-Kühler von EK auch schon denn Liefertermien überschritten habe da er auch mit bestellt wird.
Ich habe auch überlegt denn von Alphacool zu nehmen, der hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 extern Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 extern EOL 45017

Mir geht es darum das keine Alu-Anteile im AGB sind da jetzt der Kreislauf auf Kupferbasis gebaut wird uns soweit alles fertig ist bis auf denn CPU-Kühler und denn AGB.
Was meint ihr Leute der Alphacool hat sehr gut abgeschnitten bei denn Tests wo ich endeckt habe, also er hat bei Overclockstation denn Gold-Award bekommen aber mir sind lieber die Fakten wichtiger was die Leute wissen ob es wirklich was taugt die ihn schon mal hatten oder noch haben oder lieber denn von EK oder warten auf denn Phobya Black Nickel.
Der CPU-Kühler wird wahrscheinlich auch noch dauer bis er lieferbar ist.
Ach ja wichtig und zwar passt der Anti Cyclon auch an andere AGBs also an denn bzw. in denn Alphacool, der hier z.B.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-ANTI-Cyclon EK Water Blocks EK-ANTI-Cyclon 45124

Ich würde mich auf jeden fall über eine Antwort freuen zwecks dem Alu bei AGBs ob der Alphacool eben Alu-Anteile hat oder nicht und ob er gut ist und wenn ihr es weist ob ein Anti Cyclon in andere AGBs passt ansonsten nehme ich denn von EK, hoffe das wahr nicht zu viel herum geschrieben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ok, die Positionierung bricht so einem Radi natürlich das Genick.



Aber auch unabhängig vom Radi ist der Wärmeeintrag einer 18W-Pumpe eben nicht vernachlässigbar, das zeigt das Ergebnis trotzdem. 
Im Betrieb zusammen mit heißen Komponenten und aktiv belüftetem Radiator geht der Betrag zwar fast unter, aber dass man ihn nicht völlig vernachlässigen kann zeigt das eben schon - bei vier Pumpen dieser Verlustleitung natürlich umso mehr. Das entspricht dann ca. 65 bis 70W Pumpenabwärme im Kreislauf, was wiederum etwa einer kleinen bis mittleren 95W TDP-CPU unter Vollast entspricht.


----------



## kreids (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey  wie bekomme ich meine laing noch leiser? hab sie auf 5V laufen sie dreht auch nur noch mit 1740rpm anstatt 3950rpm bei 12V.
sie liegt auch auf dem shoggy sandwich.
gut ich höre noch die festplatte aber die entkpplung ist schon unterwegs.

welche möglichkeit gibt es noch?

mfg


----------



## Xylezz (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Domowoi
Da steht 480 Rad, bzw soll da stehen 

Und was is an der Skizze schwer zu verstehen? 0o


----------



## sen1287 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach doch einen extra thread dafür auf, dann kann man das auch ein bisschen ausweiten


----------



## DAEF13 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kreids schrieb:


> hey  wie bekomme ich meine laing noch leiser? hab sie auf 5V laufen sie dreht auch nur noch mit 1740rpm anstatt 3950rpm bei 12V.
> sie liegt auch auf dem shoggy sandwich.
> gut ich höre noch die festplatte aber die entkpplung ist schon unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Könnte man sie nicht eine eine Dämmbox packen, oder wird sie dann zu heiß?


----------



## SquadLeader (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ja Wasser durch die Pumpe fließt das sie kühlt sollte die Wärmeentwicklung unter der Dämmbox vernachlässigbar sein


----------



## kreids (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dämbox?
muss man die sich selber basteln aus dem zeug wo man das case dämen kann?


----------



## SquadLeader (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box LT Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box LT 52050
Gibt sowas auch schon fertig, natürlich gibt es aber auch immer die Option es selbst zu basteln


----------



## kreids (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke ich muss mir selber was basteln,weil ich noch einen höheren deckel drauf habe und etwas dicker anschlüsse (16/10).
ich denke die box wird dann zu klein sein.
oder?


----------



## SquadLeader (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Abmessungen: Breite: 7,6cm Länge: 10,1cm Höhe: 5cm
> Einbau: 2 Stück 3 1/2 Zoll Schächte



Jetzt nur noch ausmessen


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den WC-Deckel hast passt die Probox, ansonsten kommst du an einem Selbsbau nicht vorbei.
Vielleicht solltest du aber auch einafch einen Umstieg auf Eheim in Betracht ziehen.
Im langsamen Betrieb ist die normalerweise leider als eine DDC.


----------



## sen1287 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

euer rat ist wieder gefragt^^

ich suche für meinen evo 1800 lüfter ...

15x120

farben die infrage kommen: schwarz, blau, weiss
leds wären von vorteil

preislich sollte sich das ganze natürlich im rahmen halten, pro stk. 15€ kommen auf keinen fall infrage


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hol dir die billigen Slipstreams.


----------



## sen1287 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab diesmal zwar keine hohen erwartungen, aber halbwegs vernünftig sollten die schon aussehen


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Slipstreams sind doch nur schwarze Lüfter.


----------



## sen1287 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

daran mag es liegen, es sind einfach nur lüfter


----------



## Uter (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings Pure - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax T.B.Silence Fan UCTB12 - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

Ich würd die genannten SlipStreams nehmen oder die Enermax.


----------



## sen1287 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm die von artic cooling sehen ganz interessant aus, bei dem preis kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen^^ 

ich kauf zwar nicht gerne doppelt, aber einen versuch ist es wert


----------



## Chaoswave (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein Kollege von mir hat die Arctic auch, die sind wirklich super. Er hat nen SilentPC und die 2 die er hat sind wirklich silent, kann aber auch sein das bei dem Preis mal nen schwarzes Schaaf drin ist was nicht so leise ist... aber bei dem Preis verschmerzbar


----------



## Uter (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wär es ein paar (z.B. 3) sehr gute Lüfter zu kaufen (Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro) und die anderen (etwas lautere aber billigere) Lüfter nur unter Last zuzuschalten.


----------



## sen1287 (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

über die variante hab ich auch erst nachgedacht, nur ich wollte es schon einheitlich haben und die steuerung wird noch so eine problematik ...

wollte ganz gerne nur eine steuerung verbauen ... aber eine herkömmliche wird für den ganzen rechner wohl überfordert sein 
vllt. bau ich mir auch selbst eine, aber dafür hab ich eigentlich nicht die zeit^^

um es kurz aufzulisten:

evo1800 15x120
1x480er 4x120
2x360er 6x120
1x240er 2x120
2x120er 2x120
1x200er 1x200

und die pumpe soll auch noch geregelt werden.
falls jemand eine wohlmögliche steuerung kennt, immer her mit infos, demjenigen bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, ich würde einfach ein paar PowerAmps benutzen.
Sind nicht teuer - kann man sich zur Not auch selber bauen - und Du kannst damit die Lüfter einfacher ansteuern.
Du brauchst bsp. zum Evo1800 nur zwei Kabel (Steuerung und Stromversorgung, ggf. noch eines für den Temperaturfühler) verlegen und kannst dann den Strom für die Lüfter aufteilen.

Ähnlich kannst Du mit den anderen Lüftern verfahren - kommt auf die Anordnung an.

Und als zentrale Steuerung fällt mir da an sich nur das Aquaero ein - aber die PowerAmps brauchst Du trotzdem....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sen1287 (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schienenbruch, du bist ein schatz  soeben hast du mich auf eine idee gebracht^^
man sollte wohl auch am we ein bisschen an die arbeit denken ... eine ddc wäre genau das richtige für mich. 

*gleich morgen auf arbeit gucken*


----------



## jaLOL (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ich einen durchlauf von ca 1 Liter in der stunde habe (geschätzt), will ich mir eien Laing + aufsatz und Röhren AGB Kaufen würdet ihr mir dazu raten ?


----------



## GoZoU (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das glaube ich dir so nicht 

Gib mal bitte Infos über das System (Komponenten ect.).

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jaLOL schrieb:


> da ich einen durchlauf von ca 1 Liter in der stunde habe (geschätzt), will ich mir eien Laing + aufsatz und Röhren AGB Kaufen würdet ihr mir dazu raten ?



Nein - denn wenn es so wäre, läge das mit Sicherheit nicht an der Pumpe . 
Bei 1L/h würde deine Kiste btw mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sehr schnell wegen Überhitzung abschalten. Von daher auf jeden fall mächtig untertrieben die Schätzung .


----------



## DAEF13 (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, könnt ihr mir einen günstigen (~30€) GPU-Only Kühler empfehlen?
Ist der Alphacool HF38 zu empfehlen, oder gibt es einen besseren zu dem Preis?

Er soll auf meine GTX260 (86mm Diagonale). Die Spawas haben schon einen Alukühler und die Rams werden noch eine bessere Kühlung bekommen, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern...

€dit: Ist der EK-VGA Supreme vielleicht noch besser?


----------



## Uter (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nehm den Zern. Der ist sehr günstig und die Halterung ist universal. Bei der Kühlleistung unterscheiden sich GPU-Kühler kaum, wichtiger ist der Preis, die Befestigung und der Durchfluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühlleistung unterscheidet sich afaik deutlich - GPUs haben ordentlich Abwärme und ob da so ein kleiner Zern daherkommt, oder ein HF38 / Supreme HF (direkten Vergleich der beiden kenne ich nicht) sollte schon einen Unterschied machen. Aber man muss auch ganz klar sagen: Der Zern hat bislang locker für alle gereicht, da sollte die universelle Halterung wichtiger sein, als 10K Temperaturunterschied weit unterhalb von "instabil".


----------



## Uter (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU Only Kühler Roundup  Aquainfos – Wakü Tests, Erfahrungen und Community

Leider nicht gut gemacht, was kaum Unterschied bedeutet kann man nur erahnen (mehr als 3° dürften aber für jeden mit Wakü deutlich sein). Der Zern fehlt leider, hat aber eine komplexere Kühlstruktur als der Inno, was darauf schließen lässt, dass er auch in den geschätzten 3° Differenz liegen dürfte. Die Struktur ist gröber als die des alten Supreme, also müsste der Durchfluss auch gut sein... leider alles nicht genau.


----------



## jaLOL (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also zum Thema der Komponenten:
Nur cpu wird gekühlt von eienem XP Hihflow oder sowas in der richtung
Pumpe Magiccool und Eheim agb zum aufstecken
10/8 Schlauch + tüllen werden verwendet
aber der von mir selbstgebaute Kühler ist das Problem der Bremst die sachen sehr extrem ab.

PS: den Kühler lasse ich nicht weg da ich damit meine Insekten es warm haben ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@jaLOL: Du sprichst in Rätseln . Zeig mal ein Bild dieses Insektenwärmers, damit man erkennen kann was das Problem sein soll. Wenn das Ding den Durchsatz tatsächlich so heftig behindern würde, dass der Durchfluss auf 1L/h abgesenkt würde, wäre deine Wakü ziemlich funktionsuntüchtig und der PC würde überhitzen - wenn es nicht grad ein ATOM oder ne andere Stromspar-CPU ist.

Eine Magicool-Pumpe auf die man eine Eheim-kompatiblen AB aufstecken kann wäre mir btw neu, aber ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## jaLOL (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

des kann schon sein das ich in rätzeln spreche^^

der CPu is ne Q6700 @ 3,0 GHz @1,25 Volt 

PS: der 1 Liter war übertrieben aber die mänge kann man sagen wenn du eien Wasserhahn aufdrehst und da nur ein Kleiner wasserstrahl rauskommt so is ungefähr der durchfluss ^^

hier ein Bild im Unverbauten zustand hoffe es hilft ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jaLOL schrieb:


> PS: der 1 Liter war übertrieben aber die mänge kann man sagen wenn du eien Wasserhahn aufdrehst und da nur ein Kleiner wasserstrahl rauskommt so is ungefähr der durchfluss ^^


Viel mehr ist es bei mir auch nicht mit ner Laing DDC-1T . Solange deine Temps gut sind, gibt es da keinen Handlungsbedarf. Wenn der Eigenbau-Radiator aber der einzige Radiator im Kreislauf ist, besteht aber beim Radiator und nicht bei der Pumpe Handlungsbedarf. Der Radi dürfte nicht sonderlich effektiv sein  - sieht aber gut aus 

Hoffe du hat ordentlichen Korrosionsschutz im Wasser. Mit so einem Alu-Radiator ist sonst auf Dauer nicht zu spaßen .


----------



## jaLOL (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

korrionsschutz hamma ned. 
Kommt bei der Nächsten bestellung gleich mit 
ein 360 er Radiatior ist auch noch verbaut also keine Sorge, ich kümmere mich hauptsächlich darum das ich Eine Gtx 460 Kaufen will und diese in den Kreislauf einbeziehen will ob das mit der Pumpeleistung vereinbar ist.

Ich hab erlich gesagt keien ahnung aus was der Radi ist mein Vater hat gesagt das es auch sein kann das wir Edelstahl verwendet haben


----------



## GoZoU (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Teil sieht mir nicht nach Edelstahl aus, da ist ein ordentlicher Wasserzusatz wirklich Pflicht. Die Kernfrage hast du übrigens nicht beantwortet  - sind die Temperaturen im roten Bereich?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## jaLOL (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok inovatek protect ip kaufen fürs nächste mal. 
Musste auf desilirtes wasser umsteigen da inovatect Flokte
also alle Temps sind im Grünen bereich

Bilder der Sachen im ANhang


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> GPU Only Kühler Roundup  Aquainfos – Wakü Tests, Erfahrungen und Community
> 
> Leider nicht gut gemacht,



Du Schmeichler 
- z.T. veraltete Ausführungen
- keine Angaben zur Belastung
- keine Angaben zur Hardware
- keine Angaben zu den Testergebnissen

Ich bleibe erstmal bei "ich kenne keinen Test" - da ändert diese Fotogalerie garantiert nichts dran 




jaLOL schrieb:


> PS: der 1 Liter war übertrieben aber die mänge kann man sagen wenn du eien Wasserhahn aufdrehst und da nur ein Kleiner wasserstrahl rauskommt so is ungefähr der durchfluss ^^



Was du fürs erste brauchst ist keine Pumpe, sondern zwei Eimer und ne Stoppuhr.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Temperaturen OK sind ist soweit erst mal alles in Ordnung . Es bringt dir absolut nichts auf Verdacht eine  Pumpe zu verbauen die im AB eine Schaumparty veranstaltet. Wichtig ist lediglich, dass sie ein gewisses unteres Durchflusslimit sicher hält, aber so wie du das beschreibt ist das absolut gegeben und auch ein GTX460-Kühler wird das Teil wahrscheinlich nicht derart in die Knie zwingen, dass es kritisch würde. 

Die Pumpe hab ich noch nie gesehen - sieht bissl aus wie ne Hydor, aber ist keine.

Edit: Die Durchflussmessung mit Ruyvens Methode würde etwas Klarheit schaffen - obwohl der Durchflusswert prinzipiell auch nur ein schwammiger Anhaltspunkt ist. Etwas mehr als 20 bis 30L/h wären aber schon sinnvoll. Das entspricht aber nur einem ganz lauen Plätschern - etwa so wie du es beschreibst


----------



## jaLOL (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wird morgen sofort erledigt

hab grad gesehen die von Aquatuning haben des Pumpenbundle wieder hier der link


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah Danke! 

Steht leider nicht dabei welchen Druck die aufbaut. Aber da sie mit 600L/h freiem Fördervolumen angegeben ist, dürfte sie sie vermutlich in einer ähnlichen Liga wie andere Pumpen mit solchen Werte spielen. Das langt allemal. 
Ist da Teil eigentlich einigermaßen erträglich lautstärkemäßig? Wie würdest du das Laufgeräusch beschreiben?


----------



## jaLOL (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja es ist erträglich aber sehr leise is es nicht hab sie aber normalerweise auch auf 7v laufen da aber ich vor kurzem das wasser der kühlung wechselte habe ich mich aus gründen der dauer entschlossen sie mit 12v laufen zu lassen. 

Das Laufgeräusch kann man mit einem Relativ tiefem Brummen vergleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ah Danke!
> 
> Steht leider nicht dabei welchen Druck die aufbaut. Aber da sie mit 600L/h freiem Fördervolumen angegeben ist, dürfte sie sie vermutlich in einer ähnlichen Liga wie andere Pumpen mit solchen Werte spielen. Das langt allemal.



Ich hab schon "1000l/h" Pumpen in der Hand gehabt, die keinen Meter Förderhöhe geschafft haben. Da gibts gigantische Unterschiede!


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, jaLOL könnte ja neben dem Durchfluss auch mal den statischen Druck messen, falls er ein längeres Schlauchstück und einen Zollstock bzw. Maßband o. Ä. hat .
Dazu einfach einen Schlauch möglichst weit oben im Zimmer befestigen und am Auslass anbringen. Dann einfach die Pumpe aus einem Reservoir Wasser in den Schlauch pumpen lassen und die Höhe der Wassersäule messen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie nicht mehr als die Raumhöhe schafft, aber vorsichtshalber lieber die Hand am Ausschalter halten, während die der Wasserspiegel im Schlauch noch steigt.

Dass nicht jede Pumpe mit hohem freien Fördervolumen auf Druck bringt, ist klar - aber das teil sieht ziemlich konventionell aus was die Abmessungen des Pumpengehäuse um das Flügelrad angeht. Das Teil ist vermutlich mal als Aquarienpumpe konstruiert worden (eine spezielle Wakü-Pumpe ist das mit Sicherheit nicht). Die Charakterisitk wäre dann wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei einer Eheim Compact 600, die auch für vieles reicht. 
Wissen kann man´s freilich nicht - insofern wäre nachmessen natürlich schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Uter (15. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du Schmeichler



Ich weiß, ich bin zu nett 

Aber eigendlich kann es doch nicht sein, dass es keinen einzigen Test gibt?
Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal daran wagen, viel schlechter würd es auch nicht werden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dass nicht jede Pumpe mit hohem freien Fördervolumen auf Druck bringt, ist klar - aber das teil sieht ziemlich konventionell aus was die Abmessungen des Pumpengehäuse um das Flügelrad angeht. Das Teil ist vermutlich mal als Aquarienpumpe konstruiert worden (eine spezielle Wakü-Pumpe ist das mit Sicherheit nicht). Die Charakterisitk wäre dann wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei einer Eheim Compact 600, die auch für vieles reicht.
> Wissen kann man´s freilich nicht - insofern wäre nachmessen natürlich schon sinnvoll.



Ich spreche bei dem 1000l Modell jedenfalls von einer Aquarienpumpe konventioneller Bauart. Zum Wasser in Bewegung halten ist die auch super geeignet, aber ich hab seinerzeit was gebraucht, was in 40cm Höhe einen Wasserstrahl erzeugt - da kam bestenfalls ein Plätschern. Eine Compact1000 hat sicherlich das 10fache geliefert.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute brauche mal eure Hilfe und zwar gibt es einen Leistungunterschied zwischen denn beiden Kühlern von EK.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10339

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10335

Gibt es auch unterschiede beim Zubehör oder ist er nur teuerer wegen dem Acetal und Nickel.

Wegen denn AGBs da der Phobya erst im Dezember kommt so am 12. welchen könnt ihr mir noch von dennen empfehlen, es soll ein Rören AGB sein ohne Alu-Anteile und 250mm Hoch sein.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel 45153

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced 45238

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 extern Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 extern EOL 45017

Beim letzten AGB bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er gut ist, er hat bei denn Test sehr gut abgeschnitten aber das wahr glaube ich ein anderes Modell wo ich bei Aquatuning nicht finde.
Also ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen vorallem wegen denn CPU-Kühlern ob der Unterschied nur bei dem Material besteht und ob die Leistung so ziemlich gleich ist und ob das Zubehör auch das gleiche ist.
Bei denn AGBs nehme ich wahrscheinlich denn von EK da er mir am meisten zusagt von der Optik her und der Anschlussvielfallt.
Also ich würde mich riesig freuen auf eine Antwort da ich die Bestellung los schicken möchte aber eben CPU-Kühler und AGB nicht lieferbar sind die wo ich haben möchte, der erste CPU-Kühler bei denn Links und beim AGB auch der erste von Phobya , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die teurere der beiden Kühlervarianten hat halt ne vernickelte Bodenplatte - ansonsten sind die Kühler identisch . Es gibt sonst meines Wissens keine Unterschiede und der Lieferumfang ist laut Herstellerangaben und laut AT ebenfalls identisch . 

Alle drei ABs sind empfehlenswert! Je nach dem wie deine Anschlusskonfiguration aussehen soll, sind der Phobya und der EK etwas flexibler. Wenn aber die Anschlüsse nach unten raus gehen sollen, ist der Cape ebenso gut und optisch imo etwas weniger klobig. Qualitativ gab es bei den Vorgängermodellen des EK-ABs ein paar kleinere Probleme (mehr optischer Natur), aber das scheint wohl bei der aktuellen Serie behoben zu sein. Zu beachten, wäre lediglich, dass der EK im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden ABs statt 50mm nun 60mm Röhrendurchmesser hat, was ihn je nach Einbauort etwas unhandlicher macht. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe ist der AB bei dir aber außen angebracht, wo das nicht stören würde.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich danke dir schon mal für die Antwort, also perfekt der CPU-Kühler ist soweit Identisch eben nur vernickelt.
Bei denn AGBs währe mir eben der von Phobya lieber aber ich brauche ihn halt jetzt deswegen der EK oder Alphacool, ich habe mir ja extra noch die Halterungen gekauft mit Sicherheitsbügel für 50mm was beim EK nicht passt da eben 60mm.
Ja der ist drausen angebracht also die 60mm würden mich nicht störren von EK bei Alphacool währe das Problem unten die Anschlüsse, es kommen zwar 90° Winckel 11/8 Anschlüsse drann aber da noch denn Filter wobei ich denn ja nicht mehr brauche.
Mit dem Kühler und dem AGB ist der Kreislauf ein reiner Kupferkreislauf, alle Komponenten es kommt zwar das Aquacomputer Double Protekt Ultra II zum Einsatz aber es dürfte sich dann nicht so schnell ausflocken und ich kann denn Filter weg lassen.
Also EK oder Alphacool, beim Kühler nehme ich einfach denn anderen.
Ich danke dir schon mal für die Antwort soweit ist alles klar, ich muss bloss mal schauen wegen dem AGB ob ich Probleme beim Alphacool bekommen würde, wobei der Inno ja höher als 250mm ist fellt mir gerade ein und ich mehr Spielraum hätte, ich schau mal dann weis ich welchen ich nehmen kann , Mfg Snapstar

Also der AGB vonn Inno ist sogar 280mm hoch damit habe ich 80-90mm Spielraum für die Schraubanschlüsse 90° Winckel und er ist im Angebot und ich habe ja für 50mm Durchmesser schon die Halterungen mit Sicherheitsbügel.
Es wird dann der von Alphacool, vom Optischen hat er keinen Unterschied zum Inno AGB und er sieht auch sehr gut aus mit dem schwarzen Pom Deckel und Boden bloss habe ich dann noch einen Anschluss frei für eine LED beim Alphacool , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DAEF13 (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@uter: Ich hab' mich nocheinmal erkun´digt, und bin auf den HF38 PCGH gestoßen, den McZonk hier vor einem Jahr getestet hat.
Für eine HD4850 reichte das Teil mehr als nur aus (38° Furmark).

Da die PCGH Version aber nicht mehr erhältlich ist, werf' ich mal eine andere Frage in den Thread:

Wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem HF38 (GPU) und dem HF38 PCGH? In der Düsenplatte?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Da die PCGH Version aber nicht mehr erhältlich ist, werf' ich mal eine andere Frage in den Thread:
> 
> Wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen dem HF38 (GPU) und dem HF38 PCGH? In der Düsenplatte?



Ich weiß es nicht sicher, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass lediglich Prägung und Farbe der Zierplatte den Unterschied machen .


----------



## DAEF13 (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann wird's der normale HF38


----------



## Uter (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub auch, dass es nur die Optik war... oder hatte die PCGH 1/4" Gewinde und die normale 3/8"? Irgend sowas könnte auch gewesen sein. Der Zern reicht auch locker, um eine 4850 so tief zu kühlen (mache ich selbst auch).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube mich an erweiterete Halterungsmöglichkeiten bei der PCGH-Version zu erinnern, aber vielleicht sollte man einfach vorher anfragen


----------



## Chaoswave (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend, ich suche ein ext. Netzteil für ne Laing und 6 Lüfter.
Hab leider nur das hier gefunden.
steht aber 





> Hinweis: Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Netzteil nicht für Laingpumpen geeignet ist, da es eine hohe Anlaufspannung benötigt.


Kann nen alphacool Heatmaster das "puffern"

Das hier hat nur 2 Pins, passt das dann überhaupt oder kommt der Heatmaster damit klar?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum willst du die Laing nicht am Netzteil anschliesen ? Oder eben den Heatmaster und darauf die Laing ?


----------



## MetallSimon (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du kannst auch ein pico netzteil oder ein ganz normales netzteil dafür nehmen.Und ich denkmal, dass du das Netzteil nehmen kannst, weil da ja noch die Lüfter dran sind.Achja und: http://www.aquainfos.net/2009/12/18/phobya-12v5v-netzteil/


> Aufbau einer externen Wasserkühlung mit eigenem
> Netzteil (Verwendung einer Laing DCC 1+, Lüfter
> und Beleuchtung ohne Probleme möglich)


----------



## VJoe2max (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab zwar nicht exakt dieses Netzteil aber eins das von den Daten her identisch ist (von einem IDE-SATA Adapterkit), und betreibe damit grundsätzlich meine Pumpen zum Testen - auch Laings. Wobei ich nur DDC-1T verwende. Die DDC-1Plus hatte ich noch nicht und nur die könnte da auch kritisch sein. 
Bei ner DDC-1T sollte es eigentlich keine Problem damit geben.


----------



## Chaoswave (16. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, hab die Wakü im externen Case zwecks Transport und da ist dann auch alles andere drin deswegen die PSU und da ists bisschen blöd mit nem Molex ausm Rechner raus mit den Verlängerungen.
okay danke VJoe und Simon, ist eh ne DDC-1T


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag wohl zusammen.

Wie ihr an meiner Signatur seht bin ich ein Anhänger der Faltgemeinschaft und habe nun durch neue WU's (Arbeitseinheiten) bei Falten ein Lärm-/Temperaturproblem:
Meine beiden Gainward GTX 460 GLH werden durch die neuen WU's viel stärker belastet, so das Temperaturen von über 80°C resultieren. Wäre ja an sich noch im akzeptablen Bereich, aber die Lärmbelastung ist defintiv zu hoch.
Meine Lösung ist die beiden unter Wasser zu setzten.

Meine bestehende Wakü sieht so aus:


Eheim 1046 mit aufgestecktem Ausgleichsbehälter => 
Liquid Extasy NSB Twin Asus Crosshair 4 (Mainboardkühler) => 
Watercool Heatkiller Rev.3 Vollkupfer (CPU AMD 1090t) => 
Raus aus dem Gehäuse => 
Singel-Radiator 120mm => 
Singel-Radiator 120mm => 
Dual-Radiator 80mm => 
Wieder zurück in das Gehäuse in den Ausgleichbehälter.

Der Dual-80er einer der 120er waren vorher zusammen im Gehäuse, erwischten aber dann zuviel Abwärme von den zwei 460er und drum flogen sie raus.
Verschlaucht ist das ganze mit einem 13/10-Schlauch.
Passende Fullcover-Kühler hätte Marc Gaser von liquid-extasy.de schon am Start, die auf meine 460er (nicht Referenzdesigns) passen würden.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Was brauche ich an zusätzlichen Radis?
Reicht meine Eheim 1046 noch?

Kleiner Hinweis: Ich käme noch günstig an eine komplette Wasserkühlung ran, bestehend aus:

Eheim 1046 mit Ausgleichbehälter
2X Singel-Radiator 120mm
1X passiver Radiator von Innovatek (altes Model, Bezeichnung weiss ich nicht)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was brauche ich an zusätzlichen Radis?[/qUOT
> E]
> 
> Ich würde mindestens noch einmal 120 extra, für niedrige Wassertemperaturen und leisen Betrieb einen 240er Extra vorschlagen. Sinnvoll erscheint z.B. der Ersatz des 160ers durch einen 360er oder 420er.
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei gebrauchten Alusachen wäre ich prinzipiell misstrauisch.


Aus welchen Grund?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen der Korrosion an den Bauteile. Wenn du Alu und Kupfer mischt.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, brauche mal euren Rat und zwar geht es um denn CPU-Kühler von EK der Supreme HF und zwar geht es genau um die Jet Plates.
Welche eignet sich am besten für einen guten Durchfluss, die Temperaturen dürften sich ja nur geringfügig unterscheiden, hier mal Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche würde ihr bevorziehen, da ich ja eine etwas schwächere Pumpe habe währe es vom Vorteil denn Durchfluss etwas höher zu legen bloss welche Plate währe da optimal, die Temperaturen wie ja schon erwähnt dürften sich ja nur um ein paar k unterscheiden wenn überhaupt.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Unterschiede sind eigentlich nicht messbar, aber die Platte mit den zwei breiteren Schlitzen soll von den mitgelieferten im Schnitt wohl die Beste sein. 
Der Durchfluss ist btw nicht sonderlich interessant und sollte sich zwischen den versch. Jetplates ähnlich irrelevant verändern, wie die Kühlleistung. Das ist einfach Spielzeug für Bastler. Relevante Unterschiede sind damit nicht drin.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK sagt von sich selbst das sie mit der ( 2Kurze&1Langen in der mitte) Platte die besten Werte Erziehlt haben.
Wäre nach deiner Anordnung das zweite. 
Wenn unbedingt gewünscht kann ich die Quelle raus suchen (gerade faul)

Bin aber auch der Meinung das es egal ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max ach so, also gibt es doch nicht so einen grossen Unterschied.
Der DFM ist so oder so sehr gut beim Kühler und endlich einen ordentlichen .
Na dann danke ich schon mal für die Antwort, werde es mal probieren was sich so bei denn verschiedenen verändert und mal schauen was ich mit der Blanko mache , Mfg Snapstar

@Dukex2 ja werde sie mal durchprobieren, brauchst nicht raus suchen ich finde das schon selber  aber auch Danke für die Antwort.
Ist halt nur wegen meiner Pumpe da ist mir etwas mehr Durchfluss lieber als 2k bessere Temps , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Durchfluss bekommst du offensichtlich mit der wo am meisten offen ist-> ganz rechts.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. ich danke für die Antwort, die Temps dürften sich aber kaum unterscheiden, was denkt ihr.
Ich werde das mal testen und mal schauen was ich mit der Blanko Plate mache , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Walt (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir einen Kühler für den Ram empfehlen? Es sollen 6x DDR3 gekühlt werden. Kann ich die Ram Temperatur eig irgendwo auslesen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Könnt ihr mir einen Kühler für den Ram empfehlen? Es sollen 6x DDR3 gekühlt werden.


Meiner Meinung ist das kühlen mit Wasser des RAM's total unnötig ist. Investier das Geld lieber wo anders z.b. HDD Dämmung etc.



> Kann ich die Ram Temperatur eig irgendwo auslesen?


Nur wenn der RAM nen Tempsensor verbaut hat.


----------



## Chaoswave (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnt ihr mir einen 240er Radi empfehlen?
Lüfter bei ca 1000rpm.

MfG Chaoswave


----------



## Mischk@ (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, in wie weit ist die Leistungen zweier 360 Radiatoren unterschiedlich, wenn der eine 30mm dick ist und der andere 42mm ?

Kann man das durch unterschiedlich schnelle Lüfter ausgleichen ?

Ich hab den 42mm Radiator mit NBs@1000rpm laufen. 
Welche Drehzahl sollte der 30mm haben damit er seine maximale Leistung hat ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chaoswave Aquacomputer airplex PRO 240 oder wenns dicker sein darf Phobya G-Changer 240.

@Mischk@ 





> Welche Drehzahl sollte der 30mm haben damit er seine maximale Leistung hat ?


Na maximum.  Die 30mm Radis sind kaum schlechter bei gleicher Drehzahl als die 42mm Variante.


----------



## Walt (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hdd Dämmung hab ich schon. Und über nötig oder unnötig brauchen wir uns hier ja nicht zu streiten oder? Also könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Also könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?


einen bzw zwei der passt.  Die Kühlleistung ist ehh gleich.


----------



## Chaoswave (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@King
gibts auch noch was in der Mitte? 60cm ist zu hoch und 30cm zu schwach oder ist die Leistung vom airplex annähernd, der des G-changers?


----------



## Mischk@ (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In wie weit würde es etwas bringen, von den 1000rpm (60m³/h)auf NB zu wechseln die 1400rpm (96m³/h) ?

Lohnt sich der Mehraufwand ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tag wohl zusammen.
> 
> Wie ihr an meiner Signatur seht bin ich ein Anhänger der Faltgemeinschaft und habe nun durch neue WU's (Arbeitseinheiten) bei Falten ein Lärm-/Temperaturproblem:
> Meine beiden Gainward GTX 460 GLH werden durch die neuen WU's viel stärker belastet, so das Temperaturen von über 80°C resultieren. Wäre ja an sich noch im akzeptablen Bereich, aber die Lärmbelastung ist defintiv zu hoch.
> ...


 
Also, ich hab mir die ganze Geschichte durch den Kopf gehen lassen und hab mich entschieden das ich es gleich radikal bei den Radis angehen werde: Alle drei raus, Mo-RA 3 rein. 

Hab mir es so vorgestellt:
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO Black Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO Black 36081
mit Füssen ohne Lüfterblende.
Lüfterblende brauch ich nicht, da man ihn nachher eh nicht mehr sieht.
Anschluss an 13/10-Schlauch.

Jetzt hab ich drei Fragen:
1. Was alles muss ich beim Mora beachten?
Passende Anschlüsse auf 13/10 und Verlägerungskabel für die Lüfter sind klar.

2. Reicht meine Eheim 1046 noch?

3. Ich brauche noch einen SLI-Verbindungsnippel, versteh aber nicht ganz welchen ich brauche. Den 3er oder 4er?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 1. 460er befindet sich im obersten PCI-E-Steckplatz, die 2. im zweit-untersten. Es sind also 3 leere Steckplätze dazwischen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch mal wieder ne Frage, bezüglich mehrere Grafikkarten. 

Gibt es vor und Nachteile zwischen Parallelbetrieb oder Reihenbetrieb? 



Edit: 

@ A.Meier 

Na jenachdem wieviel Slots zwischen den Grafikkarten liegen. Also ein 3er.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ A.Meier
> 
> Na jenachdem wieviel Slots zwischen den Grafikkarten liegen. Also ein 3er.


 Danke.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Mischk@ mehr Luftdurchsatz, bedeutet bessere Temperaturen, bedeutedet auch mehr Lärm.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, ich komme mal wieder mit einer Frage an euch.
Es geht darum das ich ja denn CPU-Kühler von EK habe der Supreme HF und denn Inno I5 Kühler.
Wie sieht es aus wenn ich jetzt einen Vergleichstest mache vorallem mit dem Inno Kühler.
Reicht es aus wenn ich nur desti Wasser benutze da der Kühler ja nur ein paar Stunden in Betrieb ist wegen dem Alu im Kühler.
Wenn ich dann denn anderen Kühler teste einfach die Komponenten ordentlich reinigen.
So dürfte ja nichts passieren da das Alu dem Kreislauf ja nicht schadet in so einer kurzen zeit oder.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen ob es reicht nur desti Wasser zu nutzen für einen lurzen Test des Kühlers , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mischk@ (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas 
In wie weit würde sich das auszahlen in Temperaturen 1000 U/min zu 1400 U/min ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine Ahnung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich komme mal wieder mit einer Frage an euch.
> Es geht darum das ich ja denn CPU-Kühler von EK habe der Supreme HF und denn Inno I5 Kühler.
> Wie sieht es aus wenn ich jetzt einen Vergleichstest mache vorallem mit dem Inno Kühler.
> Reicht es aus wenn ich nur desti Wasser benutze da der Kühler ja nur ein paar Stunden in Betrieb ist wegen dem Alu im Kühler.
> ...



Solange das Wasser nicht sehr sauer ist, sollte sich innerhalb von ein paar Stunden keine sichtbare Korrosion ergeben.
Die chemischen Prozesse an sich setzen natürlich sofort ein.


----------



## Taitan (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm, Kennt jemand 140er Lüfter mit herausnehmbarem Propeller (ausser die Phobya 14 nanoG)?


----------



## Uter (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gelid und Enermax.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange das Wasser nicht sehr sauer ist, sollte sich innerhalb von ein paar Stunden keine sichtbare Korrosion ergeben.
> Die chemischen Prozesse an sich setzen natürlich sofort ein.



Also währe der Schade nicht so wild wenn der Kühler nur für ein paar Stunden im Kreislauf hängt.
Es ist ja für Tests gedacht aber wenn der chemische Prozess sofort beginnt dann kippe ich lieber doch etwas G48 mit rein da ich denn neuen Komponenten nicht schaden möchte.
Also lieber für die Zeit etwas G48 mit rein und ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen bei denn anderen Kühlern, also wenn ich denn EK benutze dann ist der Kreislauf ja ein reiner kupferkreislauf da reicht es dann aus nur desti Wasser zu nutzen.
Ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## kL| (22. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn ich das hier so lese mit Al und Cu zusammen im Kreislauf, komme ich nur zu einem Ergebnis. Die müssen sehr minderwertiges Al für ihre Teile nehmen. Ich habe vor 7 Monaten, nachdem ich zum ersten mal davon gelesen habe was da passiert, einfach mal ein Langzeitexperiment gestartet. Ich habe ein Stückchen Reincu + hochwertiges Al (7075 wer damit was anfangen kann, weis was es ist) + dest. Wasser zusammen in eine Plastedose getan und stehen lassen. Ein paar mal Deckel auf und zu, zum simulieren des Entlüftens. Das Ergebnis: das Al ist vielleicht 20% matter geworden, das Cu ist quitsch grün und die Brühe stinkt fürchterlich. Nach dem Experiment, habe ich keine Bedenken mehr hochwertiges Al zu verwenden.

Ach und nochwas zum Thema Radi vorher reinigen. Ich habe einen Black Ice GTX 560 und ihn auf Anraten hin vorher gereinigt. Reinigungsalkohol für 2h drin stehen gehabt und auch regelmäßig geschüttelt = keinerlei Verfärbungen oder abgelöste Sachen. Danach nochmal 30min kochendes Wasser mit Cillit Gangbang drin stehen lassen und wieder nichts. Der Radi ist seit 2 Monaten verbaut und das Wasser ist noch genauso sauber, wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In stehendem Wasser (und ohne Kontakt zum Kupfer) kann Alu sogar selbst passivierend sein. Da die von dir verwendete Legierung (die Wakühersteller machen leider keine Angabe, ob sie reines oder Legierungen nehmen) laut Wiki sogar als leicht korrodierend gilt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dein Teststück vorher schon mit einer lückenlosen Oxidschicht überzogen war. Wenn das Medium dann nicht sauer (ggf. sogar leicht alkalisch) ist, dann tut sich da auch nach 7 Jahren nichts. Die Probleme beginnen, wenn man keine lückenlose Oxidschicht hat -und die Eloxierung von Alukühlern kann nunmal Kratzer aufweisen- und das ganze in einen Kreislauf mit fließendem Wasser tut.
Wie erwähnt muss auch dann, je nach pH, nicht viel geschehen (ich hatte geschätzt 1,5-2mm Materialverlust an einem Punkt in einem Zeitraum von 2 Jahren - aber andere haben in 6 Wochen ein Leck erreicht).


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kL| schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier so lese mit Al und Cu zusammen im Kreislauf, komme ich nur zu einem Ergebnis. Die müssen sehr minderwertiges Al für ihre Teile nehmen.


 
Ich würde bei dem verwendeten Aluminium nie von hoch- oder minderwertig sprechen. Jede Legierung hat für ihren Anwendungszweck Vor- und auch Nachteile. Und da viele Hersteller ihre Aluminiumteile eloxieren, ist die Verwendung gewisser Sorten von vornherein ausgeschlossen. Das von dir genannte Al 7075 ist in dieser Hinsicht auch recht widersprüchlich. Eloxieren möglich, wird aber nicht von jeder Firma praktiziert, da es sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse geben kann. Sicher ist das aber auch wieder eine Wissenschaft für sich und nicht pauschal zu beantworten.


----------



## Mischk@ (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, hat *die Anodnung* der Radiatoren bezüglich der Kühlung im Kreislauf eine sehr große Rolle. ?

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht, wie ich meine Komponenten kühlen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich jetzt einen der beiden Radiatoren zwichen Grafikkarte und Wasserpume setze, wirkt sich das positiv auf die Gesamtkühlung aus oder eher negativ ?

Ich frage, weil ich denke das die Grafikkarte das das ganze runtergekühlte Wasser bekommt und dann mir meine CPu zu "heiss" wird...

*Was denkt ihr ?*


----------



## snapstar123 (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle du kannst auch erst die Kühler verbinden und dann zu denn Radis gehen, wichtig ist bloss AGB vor der Pumpe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und zu meiner Frage kennt niemand eine Antwort? 

Vor- Nachteile Parallel/Reihenbelegung bei 2 Grafikkarten?


----------



## Mischk@ (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parallel ginge nur, wenn alle Kreisläufe 100%ig den gleichen Durchflusswiderstand haben. Ansonsten sucht sich das Wasser den des geringsten Widerstandes, der Rest wäre unterversorgt.
Einzig sinnvoll ist , die Reihenschaltung !

Das wie mit dem Strom in der Elektrotechnik, er sucht sich immer den kleineren Widerstand...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Das wie mit dem Strom in der Elektrotechnik, er sucht sich immer den kleineren Widerstand...



Nö. Er geht durch alle Widerstände  (weiß nicht woher dieser Aberglaube immer kommt?!) 

Wenn du 2 Widerstände parallel schaltest, mit Unterschiedlichen Ohm, geht er trotzdem durch beide und nicht nur durch den schwächeren  


Aber okay dann wirds wohl Reihenbetrieb.


----------



## Mischk@ (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag ja nicht, das der *gesamte* Strom über den kleineren Widerstand abfliesst. Der Strom ist natürlich höher im kleinerem Widerstand, *bei gleicher Spannung*...

Merke, das das wohl ein sch*** Beispiel war. 

Das Thema Parallel oder in Reihe wurde aber schon sehr oft angesprochen hier im Forum. Also im Parallelbetrieb fließt auch Wasser durch alle Schläuche und Kühler, jedoch ist die Strömungsgeschindigkeit unterschiedlich wenn verschiedene Kühler oder Schläuche benutzt werden. Von daher kann es passieren das der eine Kühler besser und die andere schlechter gekühlt wird. Und um das zu umgehen würde ich die auf jeden Fall in Reihe schalten, da dies auch i.d.R das bewährteste System ist...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thx  

Ich hätte auch in Reihe geschalten. Aber bei den SLI-Aufsetzen ist ja meist beides möglich, da wollte ich lieber nachfragen.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Korrosion:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das Medium dann nicht sauer (ggf. sogar leicht alkalisch) ist, dann tut sich da auch nach 7 Jahren nichts.


Zu alkalisch darf es jedoch auch nicht sein, wie man meiner Versuchsserie aus dem Chemie-Trehad sehen kann. Ein relativ große Alustück konnte ich in Natronlauge innerhalb weniger Minuten komplett unter heftiger Gasentwicklung auflösen .

Die Korrosion zwischen Alu und Kupfer halt leider viele Gesichter. Es kommt immer auf die Randbedingungen an. Im normalen Wakü-Betrieb ohne besondere Einflüsse zieht aber das Alu in aller Regel den Kürzeren. Das zeigt die Erfahrung im Wakü-Alltag und das ist auch die am einfachten erklärbare chemische Reaktion, da Alu eben im Vergleich zu Kupfer äußerst unedel ist. Die Korrosionsschäden an vielen Alu-Kühlern kommen ja nicht von ungefähr. Mit ordentlichem Korrosionsschutz wird man dem aber auch recht lange Herr. Lässt man diesen jedoch weg kommt es in Mischkreisläufen mit Kupfer und Alu in jedem Fall sehr schnell zu Korrosionserscheinungen.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max also jetzt aus dem ganzen Tests mit der zersetzung ist es dann doch besser das ich selbst für denn Test auch wenn der Alu Kühler nur ein paar Stunden im Kreislauf hängt G48 mit rein kippe.
Währe dann doch besser, danach kommt ja der EK Supreme wieder drann wenn alles wieder gereinigt ist.
Ich lese auch immer das ihr die Kühler mit Cillit Bang reinigt, ist das wirklich gut oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen am besten die komponenten zu reinigen wie eben Radi oder die pumpe am besten da ich sie nicht demontieren kann.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen vorallem wegen dem Reinigen und der Pumpe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe kann man auch einfach mit einem Mikrofasertuch auswischen. Da kann ja (fast) nichts korrodieren. Außerdem setzt sich in der Pumpe normalerweise auch nichts ab, da die Strömung dort sehr stark ist. 

Cilit-Bang, zumindest das mit der orangefarbenen Kappe, darf auf keinen Fall für Alu-Kühler verwendet werden und bei Kupferkühlern sollte man es nur relativ kurz anwenden anschließend gut mit Wasser spülen. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es kaum ein Mittel mit dem man schneller und effektiver unschöne Oxidschichten von Kupferteilen zu entfernen .


----------



## empty (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Schwefelsäure oder Essigsäure dürfte auch ganz okey sein, nur nicht so hoch konzentriert 

Ich gebe aber dir aber recht, frei erhältliche Mittel dafür ist CB die Wahl!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch mal kurz Hilfe bei meine Suche nach 9 140mm Lüfter für den MO-RA 3 und schwanke zwischen diesen beiden:

1. Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) 79046
2. Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Yate Loon D14SL-12 mit Stecker 1000rpm 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) Yate Loon D14SL-12 mit Stecker 1000rpm 140x140x25mm 9-Fach Bundle (9xLüfterpaket) 79049

Beide sind günstige Lüfterset's und schneiden in den Test gut ab.
Oder empfehlt ihr mir was ganz anderes?


----------



## empty (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

State of the Art: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79054

Absolutes Top-Produkt, du brauchst keine lüfter die 1000rpm können die werden nie leise sein und du brauchst bei einem MoRa 9x140 das auch nicht!


----------



## Mischk@ (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die NB drehen aber auf 1200rpm (+/-10%) die du empfehlst.

Wenn vielleicht die Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK1 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK1 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79037

billiger und leiser...


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.Meier-PS3 von den beiden Sets würd eich die Phobya nehmen, die Yate Loons nicht so das wahre. XK1/PK1 reichen für einen 9x140er Radi locker aus.


----------



## empty (23. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pk1 meine ich ja, gerade die falschen angeclickt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So oder so drehen PK1 schneller, als man Idle braucht. Wenn man eh regelt kann man auch PK2 nehmen, die bei Bedarf auch genug Power für noch nicht absehbare Anwendungszwecke haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt mir PK2 bestellt, die ich auf 5-7V runterreglen werde.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max o.k. also werde ich das CB nehmen zum reinigen, bei Alu werde ich einfach destiwasser nehmen oder Alkohol damit müsste sich das Alu zeug ja reinigen.
Ich danke für die Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

@empty ja die anderen Mittel sind halt etwas härter und schwerre zu bekommen da benutze ich lieber das CB .
Danke auch für die Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Also danke noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rendex (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tagchen,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Setup von 2 Radiatoren aber nur einem Lüfter gemacht hat, sozusagen als Sandwich zwischen den beiden Radis. Ist eigentlich nur ein Gedankenspiel, aber denk ihr das würde Sinn machen oder verschenkt man dabei arg viel Kühlleistung? Hatte mir diesbezüglich überlegt die Luft einmal quer durchs Gehäuse zu leiten, also im Prinzip von aussen durch den ersten Radi, dann Lüfter, 2ter Radi und direkt wieder nach draußen.

Freue mich auf eure Einschätzung.

Gruß Rendex


----------



## VJoe2max (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rendex: Das hier sollte deine Frage erschlagend beantworten: Klick . 

Einzeln performen die Radis in jedem Fall besser, aber du hast halt einen Lüfter mehr.


----------



## Rendex (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max

Super Link, Danke dir. Das hat meine Fragen doch deutlich beantwortet...Sandwich=mehr Geld für weniger Leistung XD


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mir PK2 bestellt, die ich auf 5-7V runterreglen werde.


Die PK2 lassen sich auch super auf 3,8V regeln. Zumindest meine drei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die PK2 lassen sich auch super auf 3,8V regeln. Zumindest meine drei.


Danke für den Hinweis. 
Wird eh interessant wieviel ich geben muss, da ich das System noch übertakten will.


----------



## Dashquide (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo leutz .. ich wollte mal wissen ob ich das G48 mit leitungswasser mischen kann .. also nicht mit desti..?

gehtz oder lieber doch kondenswasser nehmen -...

aso ja .. unser trockner.. der hat auch ein wassertank.. issn kondenstrockner .. da ist auch immer wasser drinn .. geht das wohlmöglich ?


----------



## empty (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also gehen tut viel! Klar kannst du mischen und tun was du willst aber schlussendlich musst du mit der Ergebniss leben! Dest. ähnliches Wasser erhältst du in jedem Baumarkt extrem billig. Da fängst du schon an zu knausern? Ja dann ist WaKü ein ziemlich schlechtes Hobby für dich.

Denk mal nach warum wir alle Destwasser benutzen. Am besten gehst du dafür in die Küche und schaust dir mal den Kochtopf an!


----------



## Dashquide (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja.. ich wies .  war ja auch nur ne doofe frage, natürlich kauf ich mir dest wasser ... ^^

gibts bei uns wirklich billig .. glaube 3 liter 1.10€

das währe ja so als würde ich mir mit ner kneifzange die hose anziehn


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> gibts bei uns wirklich billig .. glaube 3 liter 1.10€


1,50€ für 5 Liter das ist günstig.


----------



## Elvis3000 (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

osmosewasser für umsonst.......soviel ich will....das ist günstig


----------



## empty (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ernsthaft? Who the **** cares, wer am wenigsten bezahlt?


----------



## Dashquide (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange es unter den preisen der fertiggemischen bleibt ,solls mir recht sein


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem Trockner hab ich auch schon mal überlegt.
Prinzipiell dürfte da ja weniger Kalk drin sein als im Leitungswasser, dafür aber vielleicht noch Waschmittelreste.


----------



## Dashquide (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja .. das hatte ich mir auch gedacht .. aber das wasser riecht total nach den weichspüler..
und wenn ich richtig sehe sind da fusseln drinne O.o


----------



## Elvis3000 (25. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



empty schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Who the **** cares, wer am wenigsten bezahlt?



hast heut nacht auf ner boxerzeitschrift geschlafen?
who the****  cares wer who the **** cares schreibt?!


----------



## Rabauke (26. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denkt ihr das eine GTX465 Gpu-only zu kühlen ist oder geht deren abwärme (Spawas und Ram) eher richtung 470?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar ist das möglich.


----------



## Rabauke (26. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit passiven RAmkühlern usw? Dachte immer die wären zu warm da "nur" ne verkleinerte 470er?


----------



## b0s (26. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es auch, aber am meisten Heizt ja der Chip, welcher mit GPU-Kühler bestens versorgt ist.
Um den Ram brauch man sich null Sorgen machen, da langen kleine Klötzchen dicke.
Lediglich die Spannungswandler sollten - außer mit Klötzchen versehen zu werden - schon einen Luftzug zu spüren bekommen. Wenn du die Wakü intern hast oder Lüfter für die Gehäuseabluft sollte das langen.


----------



## Rabauke (26. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke. Eine kleine Frage noch- mein Case ist auf inverted ATX umgebaut, stört das die passivkühlung der BAuteile, da ja ds PCB der Karte über den Kühlern sitzt?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch ne Frage wegen den Lüftern des Mo-Ra 3:
Die Lüfter verbrauchen unter Vollast ~10.8W (9X1,2W).
Ich regle die Lüfter mit sowas hier: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (7V) 20cm - Schwarz Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (7V) 20cm - Schwarz 81068
Kann ich da alle 9 Lüfter drann anschliessen oder ist das zuviel des Guten?

Ich weiss, eine Lüftersteuerung wäre besser zum regeln, aber meine PC ist eh fast immer unter Vollast.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.Meier-PS3 die paar Watt hält das Adapterding schon aus.

@Rabauke wenn ein leichter Wind über die Karte fegt ist das nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit neun Lüftern würde ich das mit so einem Adapter nicht probieren. Das Ding ist ganz offentlichlich ein Spannungsteiler per Widerstand - nicht wie beim 7V-Molex-Mod einfach ein Adapter zwischen 5V und 12V Potential. Der Widerstand müsste bei neun Lüftern mit je 100mA insgesamt 4,5W in Wärme umwandeln, was nur größere Lastwiderstände schaffen ohne zu heiß zu werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mit neun Lüftern würde ich das mit so einem Adapter nicht probieren. Das Ding ist ganz offentlichlich ein Spannungsteiler per Widerstand - nicht wie beim 7V-Molex-Mod einfach ein Adapter zwischen 5V und 12V Potential. Der Widerstand müsste bei neun Lüftern mit je 100mA insgesamt 4,5W in Wärme umwandeln, was nur größere Lastwiderstände schaffen ohne zu heiß zu werden.


Du meinst also, die 5V per Adapter direkt von der 5V-Leitung abgreifen wäre besser?
5V-Adapter hab ich noch rumliegen, wäre also eine Alternative sofern die Temps passen.

Edit: Ups, hab oben den falschen Produktelink angegeben. 
Das hier ist der den ich bestellt habe: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (7V) 30cm - Schwarz Phobya Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (7V) 30cm - Schwarz 81018


----------



## VJoe2max (27. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem Teil sollte es kein Problem sein  - ich nehme dabei mal an, dass der normale 7V-Mod genutzt wird (alles andere wäre auch unsinnig bei der Steckerkonfiguration).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wen alles klappt sollten wir es spätestens in den Weihnachtsferien erfahren ob es funktioniert.
Mora und Kleinteile sollte nächste oder übernächste Woche kommen, die beiden GPU-Kühler wahrscheinlich kurz vor Weihnachten.
Kann sie mir ja dann unter den Baum legen.


----------



## Bene11660 (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ich habe 2 Fragen:

1.Da ich grade eine Wakü bauhe wollte ich fragen wie
 viele Liter Kühlflüssigkeit ich brauche.

2.Reicht ein 360mm Radi für ein Sandy Bridge i7-K modell  und eine
 GTX 570 ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. soviel wie rein geht. 
2. Ja, aber mehr Fläche schadet selten.


----------



## Bene11660 (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für deine Antwort  aber ich meinte so
Ungefähr. Was geht z.B in deine rein ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Was geht z.B in deine rein ?


Kommt ganz drauf an wie voll der AGB ist. So zwischen 1,0l und 1,4l. 
Wenn du nen 1080er Radi hast + großen AGB + viel Schlauch + einige Kühler, dann sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Lieber nen Liter zuviel holen als zuwenig haben.


----------



## Dirksen (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal eine frage zum spülen der kühler und des radis.
kann ich einfach prill+wasser in den radi kippen, zuhalten, gut schüteln, auskippen  und mit wasser nachspülen?
danach dann alles über der badewanne zsm setzen, das ansaug ende der pumpe ins waser halten und alles für 1min durchspülen?
Dann direkt alles einbauen und befüllen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier steht alles -> Klick mich.


----------



## empty (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso postest du fast 2mal genau die gleiche Frage? Kein Vertrauen, das wir dir antworten?


----------



## Dirksen (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja da steht welche reiniger wofür, aber nicht WIE oder hab ich was übersehen?
EDIT:


empty schrieb:


> Wieso postest du fast 2mal genau die gleiche Frage? Kein Vertrauen, das wir dir antworten?


in den andere thread in den ich gepostet habe wurde seit ~1 monat nichts mehr geschrieben, wusste nicht ob dort jmd nachguckt


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die Suchfunktion im Forum!


----------



## empty (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiss ja nicht aber wenn ich etwas reinige, fülle ich das Lösungsmittel in den Reaktionsbehälter und lasse es einwirken. Nach einer empirisch gefundenen z.T mechanische Applikation auf das zu reinigende Behältnis, entsorge ich die Lösung fachgerecht im Lösungsmittelbehälter und ermittle den Yield meiner Reaktion.

Nein ernsthaft man kann es auch mit der Genauigkeit übertreiben. Reinigen: Einfüllen, Schütteln, Auslehren, Ausspülen fertig! Ansonsten: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Watercool stellt MO-RA3-360-Serie offiziell vor (2)


----------



## Bene11660 (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an wie voll der AGB ist. So zwischen 1,0l und 1,4l.
> Wenn du nen 1080er Radi hast + großen AGB + viel Schlauch + einige Kühler, dann sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Lieber nen Liter zuviel holen als zuwenig haben.


 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich hol mir lieber 2 Liter das ich noch etwas Reserve habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dashquide schrieb:


> jo leutz .. ich wollte mal wissen ob ich das G48 mit leitungswasser mischen kann .. also nicht mit desti..?



Können schon, aber die zusätzlichen Inhaltsstoffe können die Wirkung von Korrosionsinhibitoren verändern und Korrosionsprozesse selbst beschleunigen oder verändern. Ausfällungen sind auch nicht auszuschließen.
Allgemein gilt: Man kann nicht sagen, was eine undeffinierte Substanz wie "Leitungswasser" auslöst. Aber besser als demin kanns wohl nicht sein.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das mit dem Trockner hab ich auch schon mal überlegt.
> Prinzipiell dürfte da ja weniger Kalk drin sein als im Leitungswasser, dafür aber vielleicht noch Waschmittelreste.



Prinzipiell ist es destilliertes Wasser und wir haben mindestens einen Nutzer, der es verwendet (hat), ohne von Problemen zu berichten. Probleme würde ich am ehesten durch Staub/Partikel/... erwarten, Wäschetrockner enthalten ja nicht unbedingt wenig Fusseln und es stört die Funktion eines Kondensators nicht im geringsten, wenn er ungeschützt gegenüber diesen ist.



Rabauke schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Eine kleine Frage noch- mein Case ist auf inverted ATX umgebaut, stört das die passivkühlung der BAuteile, da ja ds PCB der Karte über den Kühlern sitzt?



Passivkühlern sollte das egal sein, aber Heatpipes reagieren, je nach Typ, mit einem Leistungsverlust. Mir ist bislang kein Board bekannt, bei dem dieser problematische Ausmaße annimmt, die allgemein besseren Temperaturen mit Wakü kompensieren auch einiges.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hej Leute brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe und zwar geht es um denn DFM der ja zwischen beiden Radis dazwischen verbindet werden soll ohne etwas Schlauch zu benutzen, hier sind mal Bilder damit ihr seht was ich meine 



Spoiler



Also habe 2 2X45° Winkel schrauben 2x ausen G4/8 von Phobya
2xMuffen für 2X innen G4/8 von Phobya
2xDoppelnippel 2X ausenG4/8 von Phobya
DFM Koolance 2X innen G4/8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2 2X45° Schrauben und eine Muffe unten drann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt noch der Doppelnippel an der Muffe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann noch zum Schluss der DFM von Koolance




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt leider nicht ganz wegen ein paar mm und irgendwie hin ziehen möchte ich es auch nicht, nicht das der DFM durch denn Zug springt das Plexi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe jetzt drann gedacht vorallem weil es mir schon empfeolen worden ist einen SLI-Verbinder zu nehmen, da hätte ich das Problem nicht mehr.
Mir geht es vorallem jetzt draum ich nutze als Schlauch die Grösse 11/8 und würde auch gerne wissen ob das denn Durchfluss stark bremmst weil dort nur Anschlüsse sind zwischen beiden Radis.
Die hängen am Seintenteil oben ist der wo oben sitzt und unten der untere Radi.
Beim DFM gibt es auch eine Flussrichtung, ist es da jetzt schlecht für denn DFM da er ja noch unten hängt also senkrecht weil nach unten denn Wasser ja schneller fliest oder ist das anders beim Kreislauf.
Ich würde mich auf jeden fall auf eine Antwort freuen und welchen SLI-Verbinder würdet ihr mir empfehlen zwecks der Verängung in denn Anschlüssen und demm SLI-Verbinder.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance SLI VID Verbindungsnippel variabel G1/4" - 1 Slot Koolance SLI VID Verbindungsnippel variabel G1/4" - 1 Slot 64157

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - black nickel Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - black nickel 64095

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Black Sparkle BSLI-1 SLI-Verbinder Set Enzotech Black Sparkle BSLI-1 SLI-Verbinder Set 64254

Die Optik sollte auch stimmen wie der von Koolance oder der von bzw. die von Enzotech sehen wirklich gut aus da bei mir alles in Schwarz und Orange gehalten wird.
Also hemmen die denn Durchfluss oder ist es egal welche ich von dennen nehme.
Auch wichtig wegen dem DFM der Fliesrichtung da er ja senkrecht und nicht waagerecht hängt ob das eine rolle spielt, also würde mich riesig auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mir geht es vorallem jetzt draum ich nutze als Schlauch die Grösse 11/8 und würde auch gerne wissen ob das denn Durchfluss stark bremmst weil dort nur Anschlüsse sind zwischen beiden Radis.



Nein.



> Beim DFM gibt es auch eine Flussrichtung, ist es da jetzt schlecht für denn DFM da er ja noch unten hängt also senkrecht weil nach unten denn Wasser ja schneller fliest oder ist das anders beim Kreislauf.



Die Fließgeschwindigkeit resultiert aus Querschnitt und durchfließender Wassermenge. Der Querschnitt ist im DFM immer der gleiche, egal wo und wie der DFM montiert wird.
Die durchfließende Wassermenge sollte in einem Kreislauf auch immer die gleiche sein - sonst ist es kein Kreislauf. Sondern was undichtes.



> Also hemmen die denn Durchfluss oder ist es egal welche ich von dennen nehme.



Ich habe keine persönliche Erfahrung, aber eigentlich sollte so ein einfaches Stück Rohr keinen messbaren Einfluss haben.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. das ist schon mal gut das die Anschlüsse nicht denn Durchfluss bremsen.
Stimmt eigentlich im Kreislauf bleibt die Fliesgeschwindigkeit ja gleich wenn man mal überlegt .
Also die SLI-Verbinder sehen nicht anders aus als ein Doppelnippel vom Durchmesser her.
Na ja habe jetzt denn von Koolance bestellt da er vom Optischen sehr gut aussieht und das Rohr mir auch dick vor kommt, werde es ja sehen wenn es ankommt wie der Durchmesser ist.
Danke noch mal für die Antwort und Infos vorallem wegen der Fliesgeschwindikeit das sie ja gleich bleibt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (30. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Fließ- bzw. Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bleibt keinesfalls überall im Kreislauf konstant . Lediglich der Durchfluss, auch Volumenstrom genannt, ist konstant. Das sind zwei paar Stiefel und deshalb ist der Durchfluss eigentlich auch keine geeignete Messgröße, wenn allein damit irgendwelche Performance-Aussagen verknüpft werden. Das wäre er nur zusammen mit dem lokalen Querschnitt der durchflossen wird. Der Durchfluss ohne zusätzliche genaue Angaben ist daher bestenfalls ein Anhaltspunkt wie z.B. ausgelesene Temperaturen aus chipinternenen Sensoren. Der Grund für die verminderte Aussagekraft in den beiden Fällen ist aber ein unterschiedlicher (falsche bzw. nicht aussagekräftige Messgröße vs. große Messunsicherheiten aufgrund fehlender Kalibrierung).


----------



## snapstar123 (30. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mir geht es beim DFM nur darum ob ich auch genügend Durchfluss habe da ich eine schwächere Pumpe habe und ich kann mich ja nach denn Richtwert halten um zu sehen ob es noch in Ordnung ist der Durchfluss oder ob ich mal langsam eine neue Pumpe mir anschaffen kann.
Die Phobya Pumpen sind schon gut bei Tests abgeschnitten aber ich habe noch keine Langzeittests gesehen was sie auch halten bei längeren Betrieb.
Ich danke schon mal für die Infos, und wieder etwas dazu gelernt , Mfg Snapstar

Mal wegen dem AGB von mir der EK Waterblooks RES-X2 Advanced 250

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...cks-EK-Multioption-RES-X2---250-Advanced.html

Was ist da jetzt besser die Steigerohre oder der Anticyclon, beide verhindern ja die Strudelbildung und auch das an saugen für die Pumpe soll besser sein.
Also was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zu montieren die Steigerohre oder denn Anticyclon, letzteres sieht halt besser aus aber ich weis nicht was von beiden denn besseren Effekt hat, wie gesagt als Pumpe kommt die kleine von Phobya zum Einsatz und Kühler sind CPU, Board und jetzt kommt noch der Kühler für die Graka und 2 360er Radis.
Ich denke das die Pumpe da schon überfordert ist, ich hoffe es nicht.
Ab welchen Durchfluss sollte man sich gedanken machen eine stärkere Pumpe sich an zu schaffen, ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VVeisserRabe (30. November 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd eher auf die temps achten und im rücklauf zwischen letzter komponente und agb so ein wasserrädchen einbauen das mir auf den ersten blick zeigt "es rinnt noch was durch"


----------



## jaLOL (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze frage ich habe vor eien 6850 mit wasser zu kühlen und jetzt will ich euch fragen ob das desn möglich ist das mit einer Gpu-only lösung zu machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nen ordenlich Luftzug über die Karte fegen lässt und die rote Kühlplatte oder passive Kühlkörper nimmst, sollte funzen.


----------



## jaLOL (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay gut 
welcher kühler währe den zu empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

z.b. der Zern GPU Kühler. Etwas besser wäre der EK GPU Kühler.


----------



## jaLOL (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ok?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wozu die ganzen Winkel?

12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## jaLOL (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

des is noch für anderweitigen gebrauch ^^
aber ansonsten is es ok oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja soweit ok.


----------



## jaLOL (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut dann wird die Aktion mit den 12% gleich genutzt und dan kommt des unter den Weinachtsbaum ^^


----------



## Bene11660 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Ist diese Blende:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Einbaublende für airplex XT / PRO 360 im revolution Design, schwarz pulverbeschichtet Aquacomputer Einbaublende für airplex XT / PRO 360 im revolution Design, schwarz pulverbeschichtet 382

mit diesem Radiator Kompatibel?:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator 35106

Bei der Beschreibung der Blende steht nämlich nichts dergleichen.

MFG

Bene11660


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Blende sollte auf alle 360er Radis mit 15mm Lochabstand passen.


----------



## Bene11660 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für deine Antwort, du kennst dich echt gut aus 

Kannst du mir sagen ob der *XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator* 
so einen Abstand hat ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, alle bis auf die alten Thermochill haben diesen Abstand. Statt dem RS360 kannste auch den Nexxos 360 nehmen (wenn du den RS360 noch nicht hast). Ist günstiger und bei langsamen Drehzahlen etwas besser.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo PCGH,
ich wollte mal fragen ob in geraumer Zeit mal so etwas wie der H70 oder H50 für Gpus raus kommt.??


----------



## Klutten (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt doch bereits Lösungen für GPUs von CoolIT.

Ein Test zur CoolIT ECO 240 Advanced Liquid Cooling (CPU) ist in Planung und wird Anfang des Jahres bei den Wakü-Tests auftauchen.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen dank würd mich über den Test freuen!

Edit:Hab mir mal ein paar Test durchgelesen soll ja ganz gut sein! Hat den hier jemand persönlich Erfahrung mit dem CoolIT Omni A.L.C. Gpu-Kühler gemacht.?


----------



## Leo. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Kurze Frage..

(Ist eine neue Aquastream XT Ultra, ca. 5 Min gelaufen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte nicht so sein, oder?

Verliert in 10 Minuten knapp 20ml Flüssigkeit, habs natürlich erst bemerkt als sich der Shoggy vollgesaugt hat.

Meint Ihr auseinanderbauen etc würde was helfen, oder besser gleich zurückschicken ?

(Soviel zu 





> Die Pumpe kann noch nass sein, weil wir alle einmal testen.


 Mit Wasser einsprühen kann ich die auch    )


----------



## Leo. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich muss den Deckel jetzt erstmal einschicken, und dann bekomme ich einen Ersatz.
Ein Bild wie das reicht AC nicht um den Schaden zu erkennen, die wollen den (kaputten) Deckel schon in den Händen halten.

Und wieder eine Woche ohne Computer :grrr:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Deckel gibts für iirc <5€ in ner guten Aquaristikabteilung.


----------



## Leo. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt? Das wäre ja genial.

Mal schauen ob unser Dehner im Dorf auch sowas hat, was ich allerdings stark anzweifle 

Aber danke für den Hinweiß, dann weiß ich schon welche Geschäfte ich morgen besuche


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Eheim 1046 ist halt ne Aquariumpumpe. Bis auf die Elektronik bekommst eigentlich alles im Aquariumgeschäft.


----------



## McZonk (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für all diejenigen, die die Ankündigung bisher noch nicht gesehen haben:

Zwischen dem 15. und 29. Dezember gibt es in Kooperation mit dem A-C-Shop 12 Prozent Rabatt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Leo. schrieb:


> Echt? Das wäre ja genial.



Echt 
Die Ersatzteile bei Eheim haben durchaus zivile Preise (im Gegensatz zu Anschlüssen, Kupplungen, Schläuchen, Filtern,.......). Das komplette Innenleben (Achse, Läufer, Buchsen) gibts auch schon für knapp über 10€.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Eheim 1046 ist halt ne Aquariumpumpe. Bis auf die Elektronik bekommst eigentlich alles im Aquariumgeschäft.



Hängt vom Laden ab. Die Universal sind zwar auch für Aquarien geeignet, haben da aber nur wenig Vorteile gegenüber den günstigeren Compact (wenn man überhaupt die teuren Eheim nimmt) -> 1046 ist nicht wirklich von Bedeutung. Erst 1250 und aufwärts, weils da keine Alternativen mehr gibt. (Aber diese Größenordnungen sind dann auch schon oft nicht mehr im Standardprogramm)



McZonk schrieb:


> Für all diejenigen, die die Ankündigung bisher noch nicht gesehen haben:
> 
> Zwischen dem 15. und 29. Dezember gibt es in Kooperation mit dem A-C-Shop 12 Prozent Rabatt.



tztztz. Werbung und Crossposting auf einmal


----------



## Leo. (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also in München schaut es echt schlecht aus mit WaKü's 

Hab mal sämtliche Laden durchgerufen, alle hätten die Teile bestellen müssen.

Nicht mal der WaKü laden hier, der sogar bei Aquacomputer gelistet ist, hatte Ersatzteile da... 

Also bin ich zum Konrad maschiert, und hab mir da so einen *der-klebt-deinen-Kronleuchter-an-die-Decke* - Kleber geholt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt (2 Stunden) Hält die WaKü noch dicht, aber der neue Deckel ist eh schon auf dem Postweg unterwegs.

Bis dahin muss die Lösung noch "halten".


----------



## Walt (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
empfehlt ihr für die Bitspower Tüllen nich ne sicherung? Also schlauchschellen oder so...

gruß


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an welche Größe und genauso gilt das auch für den Schlauch.
Wenn man z.B. 11 mm Tüllen von Bitspower hat und da 16/10 Schlauch drauf zwängt, hält problemlos das ohne Sicherung. (Jenach Schlauch geht das dann auch wieder dem entsprechend ab.)
Geht auch mit den 10 mm Tüllen sitzt aber nicht so fest. Also Starken Zug sollte man da vermeiden.


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vorallem bei engen Radien kann es dazu kommen das sich der Schlauch langsam aber sicher vom Anschluss verabschiedet. Also wie Jonny schon sagte 11er Tüllen oder halt sichern. Geht auch gut mitKabelbindern in einer passenden Farbe.


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mal ne Frage wegen 2 Pumpen:
meine Eheim 1046 hat ja scheinbar etwas probleme mit meinem Kreislauf, v.a. beim Starten.
ginge das das ich da einfach eine 2. in Reihe schalte? oder ist das Problem mit ner anderen Pumpe besser gelöst?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da die eheim vergleichsise günstig ist würd ich eine 2. verbauen, aber nicht direkt nach der ersten, sondern nach ca. der hälfte deines kreislaufs, damit sich der druck gleichmäßiger auf das ganze system verteilt


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, direkt in der Mitte könnte schwer werden. höchstens dann, wenns wieder ausm Gehäuse raus und in den Autoradi geht dazwischenschalten


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es bringt nichts 2 Pumpen i einen Kreislauf zu verbauen sofern dein Durchfluss nicht stark unter 60 L die Stunde ist. Es bringt eher nachteile mit sich gerade m bezug auf die Lautstärke usw.

Dann noch was anderes


Spoiler



Hey erinnert ihr euch noch an der Sache mit den 2 Kreisläufen die ich mal ansprach ? So vor einen Halben Jahr ? Ich hab nun mein Versprechen eingehalten Ja das ist auch an ruyven_macaran gerichtet


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weis ja nichtmal was mein Durchfluss ist, hab keinen Sensor^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du eine Bewegung in deiner AGB durch die Pumpe ? Also ich mein siehst du etwas das Wasser hinzu kommt ?

Und wie sind die Temperaturen der Komponenten und sind die Schläuche Warm ?


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das plätschert so schön mit ner Falhöhe von ~ 15-20cm... 
die schläuche sind ~Handwarm, die Radeon hat atm 52° bei 99% Auslastung (F@H), die CPU hat grad im Idle, bzw. 35% Last auf 2 Kernen 45° C und auf den anderen 2 50° C
die Radis sind auch schön warm wenn ich hinlang


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das sehe hast du viel mehr einen zu kleinen Radi...

Die 2 Kühler sollten für die Pumpe kein Problem dar stellen.


----------



## computertod (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieso zu klein? der eine ist ein 120er von Aquacomputer, der andere ein VW Autoradi mit 40x70cm.
die sollten doch reichen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> das plätschert so schön mit ner Falhöhe von ~ 15-20cm...



Du greifst von 130cm maximaler Förderhöhe schon 10-20% für Soundeffekte ab und wunderst dich, dass nicht mehr ganz so viel Durchfluss übrig bleibt?


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das nicht, aber den hab ich halt so montiert. auf höhe der Pumpe ist noch ein 2. Autoradi, der aber atm nicht genutzt wird


----------



## Gelenkwurm35 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man jetzt eigentlich die gtx 580 wasserblöcke auf die gtx 570 packen??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt meines Wissens nach noch keine offizielle Bestätigung, aber die einzigen Unterschiede im Layout scheinen fehlende Bauteile zu sein und PCGH hat erfolgreiche den GTX580 Luftkühler auf die GTX570 geschraubt.


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Weihnachten lass' ich mir nun einen Alphacool HF38 Missouri schenken, um die 260er mal ruhig zu stellen und um den Radi mal sinnvoll zu nutzen.
Die GPU wäre damit ja kalt gestellt und der Ram wird wohl auch keine Probleme machen, aber meint ihr, es reicht, wenn ich auf den SpawaKühler einen 80x80x20mm Noiseblocker schraube?


----------



## b0s (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sicherheitshalber - und wenn du OCn willst auf jeden Fall - die VRMs mit Alu-Klötzchen versehen. Das reicht i.d.R. auch schon bei lauem Luftzug im Gehäuse, wenn du ohnehin nen Lüfter planst wärs optimal.

Nur Luft ohne Kühlkörper sollte auch gehen (sieht man ja oft bei Kühllösungen der Kartenhersteller), würde ich aber nur machen, wenn die Montage von Kühlkörpern unüberwindbare Probleme bereitet .


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sollte reichen.


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde vorsichtshalber aus sowas nutzen. Schaden wird es kaum und die 4€ sollten bei einer Wakü noch locker drin sein. Außerdem führen niedrigere Temperaturen ja auch zu einer höheren Lebenserwartung und zu einem geringeren Stromverbrauch. 
Wenn du die Verkleidung noch an dem Ende verschließt, dann muss die Luft zwangläufig über die VRM und RAM, also würdest du die Temperaturen senken ohne dass es lauter wird und die erwärmte Luft würde direkt aus dem Gehäuse gebracht werden.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mein 18x120mm mora 3 is einfach nur pervers


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 9x120mm ist genauso pervers.  Was glaubst du wie pervers der 9/18x140mm Mo-Ra 3 ist?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten lass' ich mir nun einen Alphacool HF38 Missouri schenken, um die 260er mal ruhig zu stellen und um den Radi mal sinnvoll zu nutzen.


Was für eine GTX260 hast du denn genau?
Gerade für die erste Serie mit dem Standard GT200 Layout gibt es die Komplettkühler mittlerweile nämlich sehr günstig, da lohnt ein GPU-Only nicht.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haha ja die sind dann noch perverser ..


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauche mal eure Hilfe, ich schreibe ein Rewie über denn EK Supreme HF und der hat ja die verschiedenen Jet-Plates zum wechseln für verschiedenen Durchfluss und Temps, also muss er oft geöffnet werden.
Der Kreislauf ist aus  Kupfer also kein Alu oder sonst noch andere Metalle, reicht es da nur desti Wasser zu benutzen oder soll ich doch lieber etwas G48 rein kippen.
Die Tests ziehen sich schon 2 Tage hin und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es jetzt was macht wenn nur desti Wasser im Kreilauf ist, wie gesagt die Komponenten sind alle Messing und Kupfer.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Skaos (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei nur 2 Tagen ists sicher nicht nötig auf Korosionsschutz zu setzen.. da sollte man mit normalen dest. Wasser noch hinlangen..


----------



## Acid (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bräuchte ebenfalls mal kurz hilfe.... 

ID3/8" OD5/8" ist 16/10mm Schlauch oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Skaos (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1"= 2,54cm

Ergo: 
3/8"= 9,5cm
         5/8"= 15,875cm

Aber ich glaub ein einfaches "Ja" hätte dir wohl auch gereicht, oder?


----------



## Acid (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wollte nur eine kurze bestätigung da ich gelesen habe, das die angaben bei rohren anders gerechnet werden oder so keine ahnung. Danke!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Rohren (im angloamerikanischen Raum) ist das in der Tat so. Iirc wurde die Bezeichnung " ?" " Rohr mal für Wasserrohre mit ?" Innendurchmesser geprägt. Heute werden die Rohre immer noch im gleichen Format, d.h. dem gleichen Außendurchmesser gefertigt, aber dank moderner Herstellungsverfahren haben sie wesentlich dünnere Wände und damit einen größeren Innendurchmesser als ?". (deswegen haben die G?"-Rohrgewinde auch kein Maß, dass sich irgendwie aus ?" ableiten ließe. Es sind schlichtweg die Gewinde, die irgendwann mal für eine ?" Wasserohr spezifiziert wurden)
Bei Schläuchen ist das aber einfach nur eine Maßangabe.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Brauche mal eure Hilfe, ich schreibe ein Rewie über denn EK Supreme HF und der hat ja die verschiedenen Jet-Plates zum wechseln für verschiedenen Durchfluss und Temps, also muss er oft geöffnet werden.
> Der Kreislauf ist aus  Kupfer also kein Alu oder sonst noch andere Metalle, reicht es da nur desti Wasser zu benutzen oder soll ich doch lieber etwas G48 rein kippen.
> Die Tests ziehen sich schon 2 Tage hin und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es jetzt was macht wenn nur desti Wasser im Kreilauf ist, wie gesagt die Komponenten sind alle Messing und Kupfer.
> Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Äh - wo liegt der Unterschied zu den bereits beantworteten Fragen?



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, brauche mal euren Rat und zwar geht es um denn CPU-Kühler von EK der Supreme HF und zwar geht es genau um die Jet Plates.
> Welche eignet sich am besten für einen guten Durchfluss, die Temperaturen dürften sich ja nur geringfügig unterscheiden, hier mal Bilder.
> 
> ...
> ...





snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich komme mal wieder mit einer Frage an euch.
> Es geht darum das ich ja denn CPU-Kühler von EK habe der Supreme HF und denn Inno I5 Kühler.
> Wie sieht es aus wenn ich jetzt einen Vergleichstest mache vorallem mit dem Inno Kühler.
> Reicht es aus wenn ich nur desti Wasser benutze da der Kühler ja nur ein paar Stunden in Betrieb ist wegen dem Alu im Kühler.
> ...


----------



## Verminaard (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> 1"= 2,54cm
> 
> Ergo:
> 3/8"= 9,5cm
> ...



[klugscheissen an]
du hast dich da um eine Kommastelle vertan 
[/klugscheissen aus]

endlich mal ein Grund hier was reinzuschreiben was auch irgendwie sinvoll ist


----------



## Acid (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Rohren (im angloamerikanischen Raum) ist das in der Tat so. Iirc wurde die Bezeichnung " ?" " Rohr mal für Wasserrohre mit ?" Innendurchmesser geprägt. Heute werden die Rohre immer noch im gleichen Format, d.h. dem gleichen Außendurchmesser gefertigt, aber dank moderner Herstellungsverfahren haben sie wesentlich dünnere Wände und damit einen größeren Innendurchmesser als ?". (deswegen haben die G?"-Rohrgewinde auch kein Maß, dass sich irgendwie aus ?" ableiten ließe. Es sind schlichtweg die Gewinde, die irgendwann mal für eine ?" Wasserohr spezifiziert wurden)
> Bei Schläuchen ist das aber einfach nur eine Maßangabe.



Cool Danke für die erklärung


----------



## Skaos (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> [klugscheissen an]
> du hast dich da um eine Kommastelle vertan
> [/klugscheissen aus]
> 
> endlich mal ein Grund hier was reinzuschreiben was auch irgendwie sinvoll ist



lol Recht haste.. wie sähe son Schlauch auch aus mit 16cm Durchmesser 

Danke fürs Berichtigen


----------



## Verminaard (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na fuer ein Highflowsystem mit ner 400V Pumpe sicher toll.
Muess mer mal die Amis fragen, die haben bestimmt sowas!


----------



## Rabauke (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage an die Nutzer eines Heatmaster- ich überleg mir grad vom AE zum Heatmaster zu wechseln (Grund: brauch das Display nicht und neugierde ); gibt es beim Heatmaster (abgesehen von der Software) nachteile gegenüber dem AE?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Heatmaster regelt nur via PWM. Mir sind zwar noch keine beschwerden untergekommen, aber prinzipiell kann das zu Geräuschentwicklung an den Lüftern führen. Außerdem sind seine Einstellmöglichketen afaik eingeschränkter.
Den AE dagegen kann man auch einfach ohne Display betreiben.


----------



## Rabauke (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne Display wäre natürlich auch ne Option- mich hätte es mal gereizt den Heatmaster zu testen, grad mit der möglichkeit meine Pumpe drüber zu regeln. Aber denke mal ich bleib beim AE- schient nach längerem nachlesen die bessere Option zu sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem powerbooster kannste auch übers AE deine Pumpe regeln.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch mal wieder euren Rat:
Meine Mora 3 9X140mm ist vorgestern endlich gekommen und gestern hab ich ihn eingebaut, was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe ist die relativ hohe Wassertemperatur von 30°C bei Zimmertemperatur von 23°C.
Momentan muss der Mora nur das Mainboard und den 1090t (Dauervollast, 3,7GHz, Standardspannung) kühlen. Die 9 Noisblocker XK2 laufen momentan auf 12V, bei 7V ist die Wassertemperatur 31°C.
System ist gut entlüftet, hab heute Abend den Mora nochmals gekippt, gedreht, geschüttelt. Temperatur bleibt bei 30-31°C. Weder Knicke noch Quetschungen in den Schläuchen entdeckt.
Hab den Mora jetzt Mitten im Zimmer stehn falls es am Aufstellungsort liegen sollte, macht aber keinen Unterschied.

Was mir Kopfzerbrechen macht, ist der Gedanken an meine zwei GTX460 die noch nicht im System sind (Kühler noch nicht bekommen).

Was meint ihr?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hui das ist aber echt warm... Also entweder ist dein 1090t ein echter Hitzkopf, oder irgendwas ist falsch. Mit was liest du denn die Temperatur aus? Läuft deine Pumpe (kleiner Scherz  )


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle:
Ein Komplettkühler wäre zwar schön, aber die Karte ist nicht im Referenzdesign.

Auf den VRMs ist schon ein großer Kühlkörper, aber ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ein (langsamer?) Lüfter überhaupt reicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem hat sich erledigt.
Der Temperaturfühler hatte sich gelöst und kamm in den warem Abluftstrom der einen GTX460er.
Richtige Wassertemperatur ist 25°C.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe, hätt mich ja schon echt schwer gewundert wenn die Temps real gewesen wären


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es schon in Planung ist nen Vollkühler für die HD6970 herzustellen?


----------



## Skaos (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Sicheheit, meist kamen die ersten Kühler sehr fix nach dem Kartenrelease, höchstens die anstehenden Feiertage könnten das ganze nach hinten schieben, aber das glaube ich nicht, die Kühlerhersteller haben die benötigten Daten sicher nicht erst gestern mit der Veröffentlichung bekommen


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage, die keinen eigenen Themas bedarf:
Wenn ich meinen Rechner boote, hab ich nach dem Start einen angezeigten Durchfluss von ~48L/h.
Dieser geht dann mit der Temperatur im Wasser bis auf ~58L/h nach oben.

Kann dieses Phänomen noch jemand beobachten? Gibts dafür Erklärungen?
Ist wärmeres Wasser flüssiger oder dauert das einfach ne Zeit lang bis das Wasser im Kreislauf in Schwung gekommen ist?


----------



## Uter (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Manche Pumpen haben einen Anlaufmodus.
Außerdem verändert sich der Durchfluss mit der Temperatur (war schön bei irgendeinem Review vom TFC Monsta zu sehen, wo einmal mit 120er und einmal mit 140er Lüftern getestet wurde), was vermutlich daran liegt, dass sich die Kanäle im Radi weiten, wenn das Metall wärmer wird.

PS: Habs gefunden.


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oki, danke für die Antwort.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das so stark bemerkbar macht...
Immerhin ist die Wärmeausdehnung ja nicht so enorm bei grade mal 12K Erwärmung


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaos schrieb:


> Mit Sicheheit, meist kamen die ersten Kühler sehr fix nach dem Kartenrelease, höchstens die anstehenden Feiertage könnten das ganze nach hinten schieben, aber das glaube ich nicht, die Kühlerhersteller haben die benötigten Daten sicher nicht erst gestern mit der Veröffentlichung bekommen


Die Wasserkühlerhersteller müssen sich Karten meist selber besorgen. Da ist nix mit nem Sample für die Hersteller. 

Ich denke die ersten HD 6970 Kühler werden 2011 lieferbar sein.

@rUdeBoy ist bei mir auch so mehr Temperatur = etwas mehr Durchfluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich auch bestätigen - allerdings sind es bei mir 2-3% mehr, nicht 20%, und ich hab eigentlich sehr viel Schlauch und sehr viel Radiatorrohr im Kreislauf. Ggf. liegt die Ursache auch im Lager(spiel) des Sensors?


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die große Differenz hat mich auch irritiert 
Naja wenns bei allen ist, nur bei mir halt ein wenig mehr, scheint es ja nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein.
Solang die Kühlung passt und nicht rappelt in der Kiste ist das ja hoffentlich kein Grund zur Sorge


----------



## sen1287 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mal wieder eine frage an euch 

mit was klebt man am besten einen agb ? sollte natürlich wasserdicht sein  wenn möglich sollte "das" auch im baumarkt vorhanden sein, wollte nicht unbedingt wieder im netz bestellen 

oder reicht eventuell herkömmlicher heißkleber ?


----------



## mojoxy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns nicht schön sein muss: Panzertape - damit bekommst Du alles wieder dicht


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man mir Plexi-Kleber versuchen oder aber wenns nur gedichtet werden soll mit Silikon aus der Sanitärabteilung.


----------



## sen1287 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, sagen ich es so ... es soll mehr oder weniger ein eigenbau agb werden,
in u-form, ums mainboard herum 

also es soll schon gut aussehen, kann meinetwegen auch ein bisschen kosten


----------



## mojoxy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut dann wirst Du wohl mit Panzertape nicht glücklich ^^


----------



## sen1287 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Gut dann wirst Du wohl mit Panzertape nicht glücklich ^^



eher weniger  dann bevorzuge ich noch eher uhu-kleber


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zunächst mal brauchst du das richtige Material. Das sog. Bastlerglas was du im Baumarkt bekommst ist kein Plexiglas (PMMA) sondern Polystyrol - ist eher ungeeignet für dauerhafte Anwendung in einer Wakü und verkratzt extrem leicht (klebt man btw. am besten mit UHU Plast oder anderen Modellbauklebern für Kunststoffe).
Wenn der AB haltbar und wirklich dauerhaft dicht sein soll, führt, in der Annahme, dass der AB transparent werden soll, kein Weg daran vorbei richtiges, nicht allzu dünnes, Plexiglas zu nehmen (z.B. direkt vom Hersteller: http://www.plexiglas-shop.com) und das Ganze mit Acrifix Plexiglas-Kleber zu verkleben.
Damit kann man dauerhaft dichte Plexiglas ABs herstellen - allerdings gehört etwas Übung im Umgang mit dem Kleber dazu und man muss sauber arbeiten - bevorzugt die Einzelteile direkt auf Maß zuschneiden lassen. 
Besondere Vorsicht ist bei den Gewinden geboten. Damit sich dort nicht sehr schnell Spannungsrisse bilden müssen die Gewinde sehr behutsam geschnitten werden und die Teile danach im Backofen getempert werden (auch das erfordert etwas Fingerspitzengefühl).
So ein AB ums Mainboard herum ist keine ganz simple Aufgabe und wenn er nicht perfekt ist, hast du die Suppe unter Umständen auf der ganzen Hardware. Es lohnt sich also da nicht die billigste und einfachste Varianten zu wählen. So Späße wie Panzertape oder Uhu-Kraft kommen da gar nicht in Frage, wenn dir deine Hardware lieb ist .


----------



## sen1287 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hehe das mit dem uhu-kleber war auch nur spaß 

die von dir genannten links, hab ich schon unter augenschein genommen, also vom plexi bzw. acrylglas ist mir schon bewusst was ich nehmen muss.
den auch von dir genannten kleber habe ich auch schon gesehen, nur es ging mir vorwiegend darum, ob es nicht auch einen passenden im baumarkt gibt.

extra zurechtschneiden lassen möchte ich nicht, es entstehen dadruch zusätzliche kosten, die meiner ansicht nicht erfordlich sind. zudem bin ich handwerklich sehr geschickt, wobei meine voraussetzungen als elektroniker und heizungsbauer gegeben sein dürften 

sofern der agb fertigstellt sein dürfte, wollte ich diesen zumindest unter leichtem druck mit stickstoff abdrücken, dürfte ansich kein problem darstellen.
und passende gewindeschneider sind durch meine firma natürlich vorhanden.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sen1287 schrieb:


> den auch von dir genannten kleber habe ich auch schon gesehen, nur es ging mir vorwiegend darum, ob es nicht auch einen passenden im baumarkt gibt.


In einem gut sortieren Baumarkt gibt´s normalerweise Acrifix  - und falls nicht sollten sie zumindest auf Nachfrage Alternativangebote haben. 



sen1287 schrieb:


> extra zurechtschneiden lassen möchte ich nicht, es entstehen dadruch zusätzliche kosten, die meiner ansicht nicht erfordlich sind. zudem bin ich handwerklich sehr geschickt, wobei meine voraussetzungen als elektroniker und heizungsbauer gegeben sein dürften


Wie du meinst - hast du denn passendes Werkzeug, um die Platten sauber zu schneiden? Tischkreissäge mit passendem Sägeblatt oder Heißdrahtsäge würden sich anbieten.
Edit: Das Kleben erfordert allerdings tatsächlich ein bisschen Übung. Kriegt man aber auch so schon ganz brauchbar hin, wenn man nicht schludert. Wenns perfekt und ohne Lufteinschlüsse werden soll, artet es aber leicht zur Wissenschaft aus. Eine Spritze mit Kanüle für den Kleber ist auf jeden Fall ratsam .



sen1287 schrieb:


> sofern der agb fertigstellt sein dürfte, wollte ich diesen zumindest unter leichtem druck mit stickstoff abdrücken, dürfte ansich kein problem darstellen.


Zu welchem Zweck willst du das machen? Dichtheitsprüfung? Gut tut ihm das nicht unbedingt (zumindest wenn der Gasdruck etwas höher als ein zwei bar ist).



sen1287 schrieb:


> und passende gewindeschneider sind durch meine firma natürlich vorhanden.


Es geht wie gesagt nicht nur darum den passenden Gewindeschneider zu haben und vorsichtig zu schneiden, sondern auch darum die Bearbeitungsspannungen, die durch das Schneiden in der Umgebung des Gewindes entstehen, wieder los zu werden. Da hilft bei Plexiglas nur tempern .


----------



## sen1287 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> In einem gut sortieren Baumarkt gibt´s normalerweise Acrifix  - und falls nicht sollten sie zumindest auf Nachfrage Alternativangebote haben.
> 
> 
> VJoe2max schrieb:
> ...


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sen1287 schrieb:


> ein how-to bzw. allgemeiner testbericht währe dazu sicherlich interessant



Wäre nicht gut wenn ich das machen würde - das erste mal als ich das gemacht habe ging´s katastrophal in die Hose . 
Der Backofen regelte jedenfalls nicht gescheit und überhöhte die eingestellte Temperatur zunächst so weit, dass das Material Blasen warf. Hätte man sich zwar auch denken können - aber ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Backofenthermostat so eine üble Regelcharakteristik hat. Im Nachhinein hätte ich gut daran getan - vozuheizen und die Temperatur zu messen ....

Im zweiten Anlauf bei 80° und einer Stunde + langsames Abkühlen auf der Keramikplatte auf der es im Ofen lag, klappte es dann aber und das Gewinde blieb auch solange heil bis ich es aus versehen durch rohe Gewalteinwirkung gekillt habe . Seit dem hab ich aber keine Gewinde mehr in Plexi geschnitten, durfte mich aber schon mehrfach mit schlecht oder womöglich gar nicht getemperten gekauften Plexiglasteilen rumärgern.


----------



## sen1287 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es tut mir echt leid, aber wie "doof" kann man eigentlich sein, und dazu den backofen verwenden ? 

man sollte wohl besser nicht jeden ratschlag annehmen, der im forum genannt wird, oder wo auch immer du es her hast 

grundlegend ist es nicht verkehrt, aber vorher geh ich doch lieber die stellen mit einem brenner nach  je nachdem was man zurverfügung hat 

ich werde sonst vorerst die heißkleber-methode verwenden, falls dies nichts wird, werde ich deinem ratschlag nachgehen 

nun zudem, was mir die tage wieder in den sinn kam  

mir ist bewusst, was geschieht ... warm auf kalt-einfluss^^ 

aber bei den momentanen wetterverhältnissen, wären doch ein paar minus gerade für unsere waküs sehr interessant 

wenn ihr diesem nachgeht, seid euch bewusst was geschieht, kondenswasser fetzt nicht im rechner 

ein paar werte wären ganz interessant, dem ganzen könnte ich persönlich am samstag kundig werden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sen1287 schrieb:


> es tut mir echt leid, aber wie "doof" kann man eigentlich sein, und dazu den backofen verwenden ?
> 
> man sollte wohl besser nicht jeden ratschlag annehmen, der im forum genannt wird, oder wo auch immer du es her hast
> 
> ...




Doof ? Wie bescheuert ist es einen brenner zum Tempern zu benutzen ? 

Ist doch ganz einen Normalen E-Herd nehemen. Und dann das Plexi rein. Und den Herd dann langsam auf ca 70 ° hochregeln lassen. Und pro mm dann eine Stunde drin belassen. Danach den Herd ausschalten und die Offentür einen kleinen Spalt auf gemacht und nachdem alles abgekühlt ist die ganze geschichte noch eine Nacht ruhen lassen und fertig. Aber doch nicht mit nem brenner 
Und dann noch mit UHU Kleber kleben wollen alles klar ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sen1287 schrieb:


> es tut mir echt leid, aber wie "doof" kann man eigentlich sein, und dazu den backofen verwenden ?
> 
> man sollte wohl besser nicht jeden ratschlag annehmen, der im forum genannt wird, oder wo auch immer du es her hast


Der Tipp kam aus keinem Forum sondern von einem Kollegen der auf dem Thema promoviert hat und viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit PMMA hatte . Und nein - es ist keineswegs doof einen Backofen dafür zu verwenden. Im Grunde genommen macht man das häufig auch bei industriell getemperten PMMA-Bauteilen nicht anderes, nur verwendet man eben besser geregelte Heizschränke mit Temerpaurüberwachung dafür. Die Regelung war letztlich auch das einzige Problem - hat man die Temperatur im Griff klappt´s wie gesagt auch völlig problemlos im Backofen. 



sen1287 schrieb:


> grundlegend ist es nicht verkehrt, aber vorher geh ich doch lieber die stellen mit einem brenner nach  je nachdem was man zurverfügung hat


Ein Brenner ist defintiv die schlechteste Idee zum Tempern. Es geht darum das Material gleichmäßig auf eine Temperatur unterhalb der Glasübergangstemerpaur zu bringen so dass es nicht zu weich wird, um sich nicht unter dem Eigengewicht zu verformen aber dennoch Eigenspannungen die durch die Bearbeitung eingebaut wurden wieder abbauen kann - das braucht aber Zeit. Mit einem Brenner ist das nicht möglich - damit kann man allenfalls die Oberfläche aufschmelzen und sich damit die Geometrie versauen .



sen1287 schrieb:


> ich werde sonst vorerst die heißkleber-methode verwenden, falls dies nichts wird, werde ich deinem ratschlag nachgehen


Heißkleber zum Verbinden der Einzelteile des ABs? Das ist ne völlige Schnapsidee - ich dachte das wär inzwischen klar geworden . Im Namen deiner Hardware - tu das bitte nicht! Da kann ich dir eine nahezu 100%ige Garantie geben, dass das nicht hält - schon gar nicht auf Dauer und mit Kühlmittel drin. Oder meintest du damit was anderes? 



sen1287 schrieb:


> nun zudem, was mir die tage wieder in den sinn kam
> 
> mir ist bewusst, was geschieht ... warm auf kalt-einfluss^^
> 
> ...


Muss man jetzt nicht verstehen - oder? Auf was willst du hinaus?
Willst du deinen Rechner vor´s Fenster stellen, ihn abkühlen lassen, dann wieder rein holen und warten bis sich Kondenswasser bildet? - das geht billiger . Ich sehe irgendwie keinen Zusammenhang zum vorherigen Thema - vllt. ist es auch einfach schon zu spät...


----------



## empty (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sen1287 schrieb:


> korrekt, 0,5 bar wären auch das max.



Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst das 0.5 bar einen Unterdruck bedeutet? Wenn du mit exakt 0.5 bar arbeiten willst musst du quasi mit der Vakuumpumpe erst Unterdruck machen nachher Stickstoff rein und ohne eine Zigarette wo du den Leimstellen nachgest wirst du keine Lecks finden. Von Vorteil wäre es wenn dein Testgas eingefärbt ist, das ist N2 bekanntlich nicht.

CO2-Block rein, wäre eine möglichkeit oder den klassischen Fahrradschlauch-Test, einfach in der Badewanne unter Wasser halten.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man in dem Zusammenhang Drücke angibt meint man aber eigentlich allgemein immer barÜ . Ich denke so war es auch hier gemeint. Ich schreib das auch nicht immer dazu weil´s eigentlich klar ist.


----------



## sen1287 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Doof ? Wie bescheuert ist es einen brenner zum Tempern zu benutzen ?
> ... Aber doch nicht mit nem brenner
> Und dann noch mit UHU Kleber kleben wollen alles klar ^^



es war spaß, einfach nur spaß 


> Ist doch ganz einen Normalen E-Herd nehemen. Und dann das Plexi rein. Und den Herd dann langsam auf ca 70 ° hochregeln lassen. Und pro mm dann eine Stunde drin belassen. Danach den Herd ausschalten und die Offentür einen kleinen Spalt auf gemacht und nachdem alles abgekühlt ist die ganze geschichte noch eine Nacht ruhen lassen und fertig.


e-herd  sorry, jetzt fang ich schon genauso an  

... backofen, hm ja, es wäre eine gute möglichkeit, aber dann lass ich mir lieber etwas anderes einfallen 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Heißkleber zum Verbinden der Einzelteile des ABs? Das ist ne völlige Schnapsidee - ich dachte das wär inzwischen klar geworden .  Im Namen deiner Hardware - tu das bitte nicht! Da kann ich dir eine  nahezu 100%ige Garantie geben, dass das nicht hält - schon gar nicht auf  Dauer und mit Kühlmittel drin. Oder meintest du damit was  anderes?



ja, ich meine heißkleber, damit könnte man im gleichen zuge auch die  fugen mit abziehen, aber wenn ich so falsch damit liege, dann werde ich  davon die finger lassen und mir einen speziellen kleber dafür besorgen 



> Muss man jetzt nicht verstehen - oder? Auf was willst du hinaus?
> Willst du deinen Rechner vor´s Fenster stellen, ihn abkühlen lassen,  dann wieder rein holen und warten bis sich Kondenswasser bildet? - das  geht billiger . Ich sehe irgendwie keinen Zusammenhang zum vorherigen Thema - vllt. ist es auch einfach schon zu spät...


muss man nicht, kann man aber 
das steht auch nicht im zusammenhang 

nein, wenn dann nur meinen externen radi. das sich kondenswasser bildet  ist mir bewusst, hab es schon einmal ausprobiert und es war sehr minimal  (leichter nebel), aber nicht bis innerhalb des case.



> Wenn man in dem Zusammenhang Drücke angibt meint man aber eigentlich allgemein immer barÜ . Ich denke so war es auch hier gemeint. Ich schreib das auch nicht immer dazu weil´s eigentlich klar ist.


korrekt 



empty schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst das 0.5 bar einen  Unterdruck bedeutet? Wenn du mit exakt 0.5 bar arbeiten willst musst du  quasi mit der Vakuumpumpe erst Unterdruck machen nachher Stickstoff rein  und ohne eine Zigarette wo du den Leimstellen nachgest wirst du keine  Lecks finden. Von Vorteil wäre es wenn dein Testgas eingefärbt ist, das  ist N2 bekanntlich nicht.



empty, sei nicht so pingelig mit mir 
sicherlich wäre ein farbiges oder ein eingefärbtes gas klasse, aber es geht nur um einen agb und es ist nicht meine absicht, dass rad neu zu erfinden 

worum es mir eigentlich ging ... der kleber ... vom heißkleber wurde mir nun abgeraten. daran werde ich mich halten und mir speziellen suchen und ob der agb im endeffekt dicht ist oder nicht, sollte das kleinste übel sein 

über die freien tage werde ich das nun in angriff nehmen, dazu dann hier später mehr


----------



## Jazzman (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute, hätte da mal eine kurze Frage, und zwar:

Weiß jemand von welchem Hersteller ich einen Northbridgekühler für dieses Board kriege?

SB und Spawa habe/kriege ich von Anfitec. Evt. hat ja jemand das Board, weil ich habe es auf keiner Kompatiblitätsliste gefunden.....?!


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der P55 ist ein Singlechip Design. Unter dem mittleren Kühlkörper befindet sich kein Chip sondern maximal Spawas.


----------



## Jazzman (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh ach jo stimmt, naja dann halt für die kleineren "Spawas" unterhalb des CPU Sockels^^

Oder ist der nur zur Zierde? Denke mal nicht...^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei relativ vielen Boards ist an der Stelle wirklich nur eine Reihe Kühlrippen um über die Heatpipe Spawas und Chip zu kühlen.
Bei einer Wakü gäbe es also keinen Grund an der Stelle einen Kühlkörper zu haben.

Um genau zu klären was bei dir gekühlt werden muss hilft es aber wohl nur die Heatpipe ab zu nehmen und nach zu sehen. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du dann gleich die Lochabstände nachmessen.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hej Leute bräuchte mal einen Tipp und zwar geht es um denn CPU-Kühler Supreme HF wo ja noch 5 verschiedenen Jet-Plates bei liegen.
Mir geht es darum das ich ihn teste und mal fragen wollte wie wechsel ich am besten die Jet-Plates, ich habe halt keine Lust jedes mal das Wasser ab zu lassen.
Das gute ist das ich denn Kühler sehr leicht demontieren kann, er ist nur mit 4 Schrauben befestigt der Rest ist fest mit der Backplatte verschraubt.
Also ich kann denn Kühler sehr schnell runter nehmen vom Board, der Schlauch ist auch lang genug um Platz zu haben.
Ist es sinnvoll die Schläuche kurz vor dem CPU-Kühler ab zu knicken denn die Jet-Plates sind ja im Kühler das heist ich muss ihn aufschrauben.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach ausprobieren was für dich am besten ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hätte da mal eine kurze Frage, und zwar:
> 
> Weiß jemand von welchem Hersteller ich einen Northbridgekühler für dieses Board kriege?
> 
> SB und Spawa habe/kriege ich von Anfitec. Evt. hat ja jemand das Board, weil ich habe es auf keiner Kompatiblitätsliste gefunden.....?!



Ich habe dieses Board und auch einen Fullkoverkühler dafür, hier mal ein Bild vom Board mit Kühler, ach ja unter der Stelle wo mal die NB wahr sitzen auch Chips, wahrscheinlich für die SLI unterstützung da ja 2x16 Lanes möglich sind.
Ich lade auch mal ein Bild hoch ohne Kühler, hier sind sie .



Spoiler



Also hier mit dem Fullkoverkühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne das Mittelstück, so kann man die Kühlung auch betreiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neben der CPU die Spawas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unter dem Sockel eben die 4 Chips ich denke für die Graka bzw. für die Lanes 2x16, sieht man schlecht unter dem Aufkleber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die SB zum Schluss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja hinter denn Spawas für die CPU sind ja noch welche deswegen ist ja hinten auch eine Backplatte mit WLPad, wenn man das Board rum dreht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hoffe es hilft dir weiter, ich habe denn Kühler von der Fimra LiquidExtasy.de, ich kann sie dir auf jeden fall empfehlen.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen ach ja wegen denn 4 Chips die werden schon etwas heis, ich weis nicht ob man die mit Speicherkühler kühlen kann.
Ich werde das noch mal testen mit Tempsensoren die kalibriert sind.
Wenn sie kühl bleiben dann brauchst du nur eben für die Spawas und SB , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Die große Differenz hat mich auch irritiert
> Naja wenns bei allen ist, nur bei mir halt ein wenig mehr, scheint es ja nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein.
> Solang die Kühlung passt und nicht rappelt in der Kiste ist das ja hoffentlich kein Grund zur Sorge



Ich würde an deiner Stelle trotzdem versuchen, die Ursachen für den großen Unterschied einzugrenzen (für welchen Messbereich ist der Sensor eigentlich gedacht?), denn einer der Werte dürfte falsch sein und du hast das Ding vermutlich nicht gekauft, um weiterin nicht zu wissen, wieviel Durchfluss du hast 




sen1287 schrieb:


> mit was klebt man am besten einen agb ? sollte natürlich wasserdicht sein  wenn möglich sollte "das" auch im baumarkt vorhanden sein, wollte nicht unbedingt wieder im netz bestellen



Mit passendem Kleber zum Kunststoff oder passendem Lot zum Metall 

Heißkleber würde ich definitiv nicht empfehlen. Das Silikon dauerhaft zum Abdichten geeignet ist, würde ich auch nicht als gegeben annehmen. Auf vielen Kunststoffoberflächen löst sich das nach einiger Zeit leicht ab.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn der AB haltbar und wirklich dauerhaft dicht sein soll, führt, in der Annahme, dass der AB transparent werden soll, kein Weg daran vorbei richtiges, nicht allzu dünnes, Plexiglas zu nehmen



Polycarbonat gibts auch in transparent und es ist riss-/schlagunempfindlicher. (dafür ist der Kleber eine Herausforderung)



> Besondere Vorsicht ist bei den Gewinden geboten. Damit sich dort nicht sehr schnell Spannungsrisse bilden müssen die Gewinde sehr behutsam geschnitten werden und die Teile danach im Backofen getempert werden



Also meine Verteilerblöcke habe ich nicht getempert und sie machen einen durchaus haltbaren Eindruck. Deine Temperbeschreibung verwundert mich auch ein bißchen:
Damit erwärmtes Acryl die wärend der Erwärmung angenommen Form (z.B. die ohne Spannungen) beibehält, muss es schnell abgekühlt werde. Kühlt es langsam ab, nimmt es seine Ausgangsform an (bestätigen meine Erfahrungen) 




sen1287 schrieb:


> nur es ging mir vorwiegend darum, ob es nicht auch einen passenden im baumarkt gibt.



Da es im Baumarkt in aller Regel kein Acryl GS gibt (Finger weg von XT, wenn du in irgend einer Weise bohren, schneiden,... willst!), ist das wohl ziemlich egal - alle Acrylverkäufer sollten auch Acrylkleber anbieten.



> extra zurechtschneiden lassen möchte ich nicht, es entstehen dadruch zusätzliche kosten, die meiner ansicht nicht erfordlich sind. zudem bin ich handwerklich sehr geschickt, wobei meine voraussetzungen als elektroniker und heizungsbauer gegeben sein dürften



Sägen ist, wenn man eine feine/&schnelle Säge hat kein großes Problem, aber ganz schnell eine große Schweinerei...



> sofern der agb fertigstellt sein dürfte, wollte ich diesen zumindest unter leichtem druck mit stickstoff abdrücken, dürfte ansich kein problem darstellen.
> und passende gewindeschneider sind durch meine firma natürlich vorhanden.



*nie* nie mit Gas abdrücken. Auch bei 0,5bar kann das fliegende Splitter geben, die naturgemäß ins Auge gehen. Zum Abdrücken immer mit Wasser füllen und dann langsam und vorsichtig ein bißchen Druck über ein minimales Gasvolumen aufbauen. (ich nehm für meine Bauten ne Fahrradluftpumpe und hab dann bei 3-4bar 1-2ml Luft im zuführenden Schlauch)´Wenn du keine vollwertige Teststation hast, die feinste Druckabfälle messen kann, würde ich schon allein zum Entdecken von Leckagen auf Wasser setzen.
Allgemein finde ich 0,5bar auch ganz schön wenig, auch wenn ein AGB zugegebenermaßen keinen Druck von der Pumpe aushalten muss. 




empty schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst das 0.5 bar einen Unterdruck bedeutet? Wenn du mit exakt 0.5 bar arbeiten willst musst du quasi mit der Vakuumpumpe erst Unterdruck machen nachher Stickstoff rein und ohne eine Zigarette wo du den Leimstellen nachgest wirst du keine Lecks finden. Von Vorteil wäre es wenn dein Testgas eingefärbt ist, das ist N2 bekanntlich nicht.



Dichtigkeit testet man durch Veränderungen des Druckes über Zeit und außerhalb von Medizin, Wissenschaft (auch da nicht immer) und Taucherei, d.h. z.B. im technischen sind Drücke immer als Überdruck zu verstehen.




Jazzman schrieb:


> oh ach jo stimmt, naja dann halt für die kleineren "Spawas" unterhalb des CPU Sockels^^
> 
> Oder ist der nur zur Zierde? Denke mal nicht...^^



Denken in dem Fall einstellen. Diese "NB"-Kühler auf non-NF200 P55 Boards dienen sehr oft nur dem Design. Wüsste nicht, was da für Bauteile drunter sein sollten, die auf anderen Boards einer Kühlung benötigen. (Bereits die Heatpipe ist ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf, dass das Board sich nach den Ansprüchen der Kunden rechnet - nicht nach denen der Hardware. Der riesige Kühler im unteren Mainboardbereich würde jedenfalls bequem für die 5W eines P55 + Zusatzcontroller)


----------



## ATB (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Frage: Können kleine Ölrückstände aus dem Radi gefährlich für die Dichtungen werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt vom Öl ab, aber die meisten Gummidichtungen machen da afaik einiges mit.
Problematischer sind Wasserzusätze/Ausflockung.


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ne kurze Frage, weil ich wollte gleich bestellen... Wie macht man hier den Schlau dran (die wurden mir empfohlen) Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 63064
Braucht man da ne Schlauchschnalle oder was ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den meisten Leuten hält der Schlauch ohne zusätzliche Sicherung problemlos.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle trotzdem versuchen, die Ursachen für den großen Unterschied einzugrenzen (für welchen Messbereich ist der Sensor eigentlich gedacht?), denn einer der Werte dürfte falsch sein und du hast das Ding vermutlich nicht gekauft, um weiterin nicht zu wissen, wieviel Durchfluss du hast



Hast du auch einen Denkanstoss wo man suchen könnte?
Weil mir fehlen irgendwie die Ansätze... als einziges würde mir grade die Einbaulage einfallen. Die sollte aber eingentlich keinen (so) großen Unterschied als Resultat haben.
Info:
Es handelt sich um den DFM von Aquacomputer, Impulszahl richtig in der Aquaero hinterlegt. Einbaulagen ist horizontal durchströmt; Drehachse des Flügelrächens auch horizontal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man nur rumprobieren. Wie verändert sich die Durchflussanzeige, wenn man den Durchfluss langsam drosselt? Was für einen Durchfluss misst man mit anderen Methoden (Eimer+Stoppuhr),...


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puuuh...
also alles auseinanderbasteln 
Naja Durchfluss werd ich mal via Schlauchabklemmen drosseln...
außerdem mal Jolo fragen 

Edit:
Also mit Zange abdrücken, ergibt... wer hätte es gedacht... der Durchfluss wird geringer 
kann man auch relativ gut "regulieren", sprich der DFM reagiert auf Schwankungen recht fix (nehme mal an, dass die Verzögerung dadurch kommt, dass die Abklemmstelle fast am anderen Ende des Kreisluafs ist). Sobald man die Klemme, also die Zange, wieder weiter öffnet, geht der Durchfluss aber wieder nach oben (mit der eben genannten Verzögerung). Endwert ist dann wieder der Wert vor dem Abklemmen.


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand nen Link für ne  Schlauchschelle für diese Verbindung geben ?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 63064
Ich will es nur zur Sicherheit machen, habe kein Bock auf Wasserschaden.


----------



## ATB (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt vom Öl ab, aber die meisten Gummidichtungen machen da afaik einiges mit.
> Problematischer sind Wasserzusätze/Ausflockung.



Ich benutzte AC DP Ultra farblos ohne UV. Es flockt nicht aus aber es sammelt sich immer Öl im AGB. (Liegt daran, dass ich zu doof bin den Radi venünftig zu reinigen)
Mich interessiert nur, ob ich aus technischer Sicht einschreiten muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne das Öl zu kennen kann dir vermutlich kein Hersteller eine Garantie geben - aber ich würde mir keine großen Sorgen machen.


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir bitte jemand meine Frage mit den Schlauchschellen beantworten, also welche Schelle ich zur Sicherheit um meinen Schlauch machen kann ?


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Koyote:

So eine wäre wohl am zuverlässigsten, aber Perfect Seal Tüllen halten den Schlauch wirklich "perfect"!

Es ist schon ein Problem den Schlauch draufzubekommen. Ab bekommt man ihn nur mit sehr sehr sehr viel Kraft.
Glaub' mir, du brauchst keine Sicherung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Koyote bei 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen + 10mm ID Schlauch brauchste wirklich keine zusätzliche Sicherung.


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, vielen Dank.

Ja, also eigentlich hast du ja recht. Sogar vollkommen hast du Recht !
Ich sehe das halt ein Bisschen anders.
Die Schellen kosten da ich nur die CPU Kühle dann insgesammt 4 € und ein paar Eier.
So, wenn die Wakü ausläuft und meine Graku futsch geht ist 325 €(so hab ich sie gekauft jetzt evt billiger) im Ar***. Desshalb für 4 € was kaufen ist besser als 325 € zu verlieren.

Vorsorge eben 

EDIT: Ich hole diesen Schlauch : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...lauch-PVC-16-10mm--3-8-ID--UV-aktiv-Blue.html


----------



## b0s (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das optisch akzeptabel ist, kannst du auch einfach Kabelbinder nehmen um die Schläuche zu sichern.

Wenn du den Kram erstmal zu Hause hast und Schlauch und Tülle zusammen kommen wirst du schon wissen wie du es machen willst


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop  Wenn nicht, so eine Schelle kann man immer mal gebrauchen !


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kabelbinder halten nicht wirklich gut. Wenn schon Sicherung dann Federband 15-17mm (bei 16/10mm Schlauuch), dann hättest du dir auch die billigsten Tüllen nehmen können.


----------



## darkfabel (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

loht sich das für den Preis ?

Pc Wasserkühlung (Aquacomputerset) bei eBay.de: Modding (endet 19.12.10 19:53:26 MEZ)


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an was Du damit kühlen willst. Die Aquastream kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, fahre sehr gut damit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du ne Pumpe und ne Steuerung suchst und alles funktioniert, wäre es sicherlich 100€ wert. (Radis kann man auch immer gebrauchen - nur bei der Alu-Aquatube würde ich, wie bei allen gebrauchten Alu-Sachen, ein 0€ Preisschild vergeben)
Bedenke aber, dass das eine Aquastream ist - keine AquastreamXT. Wenn es eine alte Ausführung ist, ist sie nicht mal via Aquaero regelbar, Temperatursensor und Drehzahlanzeige dürfte es auch nicht geben.


----------



## darkfabel (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok vllt gibts da teil ja für 60€


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die alte Aquastream dürfte sogar ohne die Platione am AE steuerbar sein.
Die Aquastream lässt sich per Hardwareupdate auch zur AS XT upgraden.


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das steuern Aquastream XT übers AE ist echt easy und macht die Sache schön einfach.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die *AS XT* lässt sich nur sehr beschränkt über AE steuern.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hat wohl jemand aufgrund der schlechten Artikelbezeichnung ein richtiges Schnäppchen geschossen xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die alte Aquastream dürfte sogar ohne die Platione am AE steuerbar sein.
> Die Aquastream lässt sich per Hardwareupdate auch zur AS XT upgraden.



Ohne DC->AC Platine kannst du eine Aquastream nicht mal anschalten, geschweige denn steuern. Die Aufrüstplatine ersetzt diese Wandler gegen die Platine der XT. D.h. man kann sie dann per USB steuern und man kann Sensoren dran anschließen, aber den integrierten Temperaturfühler gibts trotzdem nicht und wenn man bereits einen Aquaero hat, gibt man somit sehr viel Geld für eine ziemlich nutzlose Regelfunktion aus.
Für 66€ war das Kit (guter Zustand vorrausgesetzt) jedenfalls ein Topschnäppchen.
Die Pumpe ist mindestens so gut wie eine unregelbare 12V 1046, die alten Aquaeros waren nicht soviel schlechter als die aktuellen, Radiatoren werden eh nicht schlecht -> Neuware mit vergleichbaren Eigenschaften kostet min. 150€, wenn die Teile nicht zu alte Revisionen waren um die 200€ +Aquatube.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey nur noch mal zum rückversichern. Es ist doch egal wie rum das Wasser im Kreislauf gepumpt wird oder ?

zz läuft es bei mir so 

Pumpe --> Kühler --> Radi--> AGB

Und ich will es eben so laufen lassen.

Pumpe--> AGB--> Radi--> Kühler

Oder ergibt sich ein Nachteil dadurch ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja spätestens beim befüllen, da du genauso schnell kippen mußt wie die Pumpe das Wasser wieder aus sich herausbefördert. Am Besten immer AGB vor die Pumpe, aber der Rest ist egal.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Entlüften wird schwerer und der Durchfluss kann sinken.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchfluss ? Wieso soll der sinken wenn doch die AGB schon jetzt mit im Kreislauf ist. Im endefekt lasse ich das Wasser nur anders rum laufen.

Und das entlüften ist doch auch egal. Denn das geht ja genau wie anders rum auch. Einfach die AGB ewas abschrauben und dann den Rechner hin und her bewegen.


----------



## Skaos (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DER AGB hat anfangs bei einem Umdrehen des Kreislaufs keine Funktion mehr, der kann nichts mehr ausgleichen da das Wasser was durch die Pumpe befördert wird erstmal den AGB vollmachen muss um danach mit dem Druck der Pumpe weiter den Kreislauf zu befeuern.. Gerade beim Befüllen ist das ein sehr entscheidender Nachteil, weil du die Pumpe eben nicht schnell genug mit Wasser versorgen kannst, auf deine Art entlüften geht am Anfang also gar nicht, dir wird das Wasser entgegen kommen.. später könnte der AGB seine auslgeichende Wirkung evtl sogar wieder erreichen, da die Wassersäule ja eigentlich nicht mehr abreißen sollte, die Pumpe dann also das Wasser ansaugt, aber so ist deren Funktion nicht wirklich gedacht und spätestens wenn sich eine Luftblase aus dem Radi oder aus einem Kühler löst, ja das passiert auch bei gut entlüfteten System nach ca. einer Woche (manchmal auch mehr) noch, die groß genug ist die Wassersäule zu unterbrechen hast du ein Prob, da die Pumpe Luft ziehen wird und das Wasser nicht mehr rotiert, hoffe du merkst das schnell genug .. mach die Pumpe vor den AGB ist am bequemsten und sichert dir auch ein reibungsloses funktionieren 

Wie willst du den Kreislauf überhaupt befüllen wenn der AGB vor der Pumpe ist, wie soll die an Wasser kommen?? Erstmal reinkippen und dann das Gehäuse drehen??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Normalerweise hast du auch ein Steigrohr,

das hat den zweck das nur das kältere wasser(was nach unten sinkt)

in den kühlkreislauf gelangt.

Haste mit andersrum ausser funktion gesetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja also beim 1. mal befüllen sollte es gehen da ja noch restwasser im System ist und ich Teile der Wakü absperen kann. Aber sobald ich das Wasser mal tausche wars das. Den Drehen ist bei dem gehäuse nicht mehr möglich. Schlicht weil es einfach zu schwer ist.
Also werde ichs wohl so lassen müssen wie es jetzt ist. Ist zwar auch nicht so 100 % sauber aber naja.


----------



## Skaos (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KillerPfote: Das Steigrohr ist hauptsächlich dazu gedacht, dass keine extremen Verwirblungen auftreten, da das gesamte Wasser im AGB ständig in Bewegung ist und sich also eh vermischt.. Große Tempunterschiede sollte es auch nicht geben, da ja das Wasser was sich noch im AGB befindet auch vorher durch die Radis und Kühler gelaufen ist, um da einen Unterschied zu bekommen muss der AGB vom Volumen her schon einem größeren Aquarium entsprechen 
Es gibt neben denen mit Steigrohr ja auch AGBs die eine kleine Trennwand haben die den gleichen Effekt erzielen soll, dass das Wasser nicht von Eingang direkt zum Ausgang verläuft und sich so eine Art Strudel bildet.

@Nobody 2.0: ich denke das ist die bessere/einfachere Entscheidung


----------



## Rabauke (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand schon das hier gesehen:  klick? sieht recht interessant aus!


----------



## Speed-E (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Shoggy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bitte löschen


----------



## Klutten (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da macht aber jemand ein Werbe-Fass auf.  Sieht aber wirklich sehr nett aus. Sicher wird das gute Stück auch den Weg in unsere Wakü-Tests schaffen, wenn es denn irgendwann das Licht der Welt erblickt.


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Preis wird bestimmt genauso *groß* sein


----------



## Shoggy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der wird kleiner sein als du denkst


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird es das auch in schwarz geben ? Sieht nämlich
Klasse aus


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Der wird kleiner sein als du denkst



Wir reden uns noch wenn es bekannt ist


----------



## mojoxy (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird das ein Aquaero 5.0 oder ein neues Produkt sein?

EDIT:
Gerade selbst gelesen. Auf den großen Bild ist es ja lesbar  Was man schon was über den Release?


----------



## ATB (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Das sieht in groß noch viel netter aus




Sieht fast wie ein eigenständiger Controllcomputer aus. 
Seht zu das ihr denn auf den auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mir zwar  kaum  vorstellen , dass  dieses  DING auf den Markt  kommt, aber wenn ja dann werde ich auf jeden  Fall eins kaufen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessant finde ich auserdem noch das die Forenregeln anscheinend nicht in Quatschthreads gelten 



> 4.3 Werbung
> 
> Werbung im allgemeinen ist verboten. Die Betrifft alle Formen von Werbung in Threads (auch Banner in Tagebüchern), Blogs, Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und Interessengemeinschaften. Personen, die mit kommerziellen Interessen im Forum aktiv werden möchten (z.B. Shopbetreiber, Firmeninhaber, Tester die als Gegenleistung für bereitgestellte Hardware diese in Foren präsentieren), kontaktieren bitte im Vorraus die Redaktion. Dies gilt für
> Kommerzielle Werbung für Produkte, Unternehmen, fremde Webseiten und deren Dienstleistungen, Foren und andere Plattformen....


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man darf doch wohl mal eine Ausnahme machen, schließlich ist das Teil auf den ersten Blick etwas, das jeder haben möchte


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och ich finde es nur verwunderlich wie, ja sagen wir dehnbar die Forenregeln doch sein können nicht war ? 

B2T (vlt aber ohne Werbung diesmal oder ?)


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Ich kann mir zwar  kaum  vorstellen , dass  dieses  DING auf den Markt  kommt, aber wenn ja dann werde ich auf jeden  Fall eins kaufen


Doch wird es. Laut Stephan von AC noch diesen Winter (bis 20.03.2011) erscheinen. Es fehlt nur noch die Finalfirmware.


----------



## Elvis3000 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

_ist das rechts ne fernbedienung?......schaut fast so aus.
das linke teil scheint ja der neue aquaero zu sein plus optischem sensor (ganz links ) für die fernbedinung.

wer braucht den sowas?
_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auserdem noch das die Forenregeln anscheinend nicht in Quatschthreads gelten



Die gelten auch hier, aber wenn eine bestehende Diskussion um einen Link ergänzt und nicht mit Superlativen um sich geschmissen wird, kann man auch mal wohlwollend drüber hinweg schauen. Netter wäre es zugegebenermaßen, wenn man dem Link ein paar Infos zur Seite gestellt hätte...


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wenn man dem Link ein paar Infos zur Seite gestellt hätte...


So siehts aus. Ist ja schon immer bei den User-News nervig.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So... die GraKa ist jetzt unter Wasser.
Die Temps sind mehr oder weniger besser.

Vorher-Nacher
GPU: 76°C - 44°C (ich denke mal die WLP ist nicht perfekt aufgetragen)
NVIO: 40°C - 35°C (Rückseite)
SpaWa:70~80°C - 40°C~60°C (Rückseite)

Ich denke mal, das kann man so stehen lassen, oder?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange es läuft war mir piepegal wie warm das Ding wird 
Mein Kühler sitzt auch nicht ganz perfekt und die Spawas (HD4870) werden unter Last bis zu 98°C warm  aber es läuft und das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ DAEF13

Das ist doch in Ordung. Wie warm war denn das Wasser?
Meine GTX280 dümpelt beim zocken zwischen 47°C und 52°C rum, ist aber schwer Wassertemp abhängig, die Spawas werden so 70°C warm


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die gelten auch hier, aber wenn eine bestehende Diskussion um einen Link ergänzt und nicht mit Superlativen um sich geschmissen wird, kann man auch mal wohlwollend drüber hinweg schauen. Netter wäre es zugegebenermaßen, wenn man dem Link ein paar Infos zur Seite gestellt hätte...



Jo ich hab aber auch etwas mit auf den Wakü Bildertread abgezielt. Gut hätte ich mit reinschreiben sollen aber naja. 
In meinen Augen ist es auch Werbung wenn man ein Produktbild reinstellt und dazu schreibt demnächst in deinen Laufwerksschacht oder so. Und wenn dann hier "zufälliger weise" noch ein Link dazu auftaucht... Ja da macht man sich so seine Gedanken.... 

@ DAEF13 ich würde auch sagen das die werde io sind.Die sind weit unter dennen mit stock kühler Interessant sind auch die werte unter Last und je nach möglichkeit auch die Wassertemps.


----------



## Shoggy (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ehrlich... hätte ich kein Bild eingestellt hätte es ein anderer gemacht: da hätte ich mein gesamtes Erspartes drauf verwetten können 

edit: nachdem sich wohl einige daran stören habe ich die Beiträge geleert und um Löschung bei einem Mod gebeten.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir freuen uns über Neuerscheinungen gar keine Frage, 
doch ein paar Info´s statt nur einen Bild rein zu setzten hätte das ganze schon ansehnlicher gemacht. 

Schau mal in den Abschnitt User-News, da wird immer wieder darauf verwiesen das man nicht nur einen Link oder Bilder posten soll sondern auch was dazu schreiben. Ansonsten wärst im Bilder-Thread besser aufgehoben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nun das ist ein Forum und ich denke da kann man sagen was man meint oder ? Und sicher hätte es jemand anderes eingestellt. Aber wenn es user xyz gewessen währe ok aber ein Vertreter einer Firma und die Foren Moderation sagt nichts wo sie doch sonst immer mal was sagt ? Naja da mache ich mir so meine gedanken... Aber es war auch nicht als Angriff oder ähnliches gegen die Moderation,PCGH, Aquacomputer oder sonst wem gedacht. Es war nur zum nachdenken gedacht gewessen. Ansonsten hätte ich ja auch die Melde Funktion betätigt. Oder vlt auch alles ganz anders Formuliert.

B2T die zweite.

@ DAEF13 ich hab gerade gesehen das die werte ja unter Furmark sind. Ich denke da sind sie doch ziemlich gut. Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. 
Schlechter ist da das die Wakü ausläuft.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Mal ehrlich... hätte ich kein Bild eingestellt hätte es ein anderer gemacht: da hätte ich mein gesamtes Erspartes drauf verwetten können


Das hat doch bereits jemand gemacht. 

Ihr stellt euch echt an.  Die Bilder waren eher so gedacht, das man heiss ist auf was neues, was noch kommt.... Ansonsten können die Hersteller auch warten bis das Produkt überall zu kaufen gibt und dann erst Infos preisgeben. Dann aber wird wieder gemeckert warum der Hersteller sowas nicht früher ankündigt. Weil der User gerade noch das "alte sinnlose" Produkt gekauft hat und der Firma profitgier vorwirft. Wie heißt es so schön: "Vorfreude ist die schöänste Freude." 
Was passiert wenn Sachen viel zu früh angekündigt werden sieht man bei Watercool ganz gut. 
Wenn es um Werbung geht müssten hier viel mehr Sachen gelöscht oder verboten werden. Das endet so weit wie im CB-Forum.  Wer sich als User nur im CB rumtreibt, der erfährt die meisten Sachen erst wenn es schon lange passiert ist oder garnicht. Viele User sind auch nicht in der Lage sich selbst Infos zu besorgen und sind froh wenn es ihnen jemand vorwirft.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn es um Werbung geht müssten hier viel mehr Sachen gelöscht oder verboten werden. Das endet so weit wie im CB-Forum.  Wer sich als User nur im CB rumtreibt, der erfährt die meisten Sachen erst wenn es schon lange passiert ist oder garnicht.



Wenn das Passiert bin ich weg hier, im CB verschwindet ein halber Thread von Geisterhand, wenn mal was nicht zum Thema passt und Trotzdem drüber diskutiert wird.

@ Aquaero 5.0

Das Teil sieht schon mal ganz intressant aus.
Ob man damit auch ne Laing und 12 Weitere Lüfter steuern kann (ohne das das Teil bei 65°C köchelt).


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jonny: Das Wasser war zu dem Zeitpunkt bei ~28°C, es war aber nur ein kurzer Test.
Mit CoreDamage+Furmark @ 100% Lüfter werden's dann schon 30-31°C, wobei aber noch Luft aus dem Radi kommt

Wenn's so ok ist, werd' ich dann jetzt eine schöne Blende basteln


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> @Jonny: Das Wasser war zu dem Zeitpunkt bei ~28°C, es war aber nur ein kurzer Test.
> Mit CoreDamage+Furmark @ 100% Lüfter werden's dann schon 30-31°C, wobei aber noch Luft aus dem Radi kommt
> 
> Wenn's so ok ist, werd' ich dann jetzt eine schöne Blende basteln



Und bei welcher Raum temperatur ? Die solltest du schon auch mit sagen. Aber Warum hast du einen GPU only genommen und nicht einen Fullcover Kühler ? Da müsstest du auch nicht so die spannungswandler Kühlen. Das geschieht dann auch über Waser und nicht mit nem NB


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab wieder mal ne Frage: Ständig tauchen neue Luftblasen auf, die scheinbar von der CPU kommen. Vor der CPU nichts, nada.

An was liegt das und wie kann ich es beheben oder ist das normal?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwas undicht? Nicht richtig entlüftet?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde auch sagen das irgendein Anschluss nach der CPU undicht ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entlüftet ist sicher gut, alles gekippt, geschüttel, auf den Kopf gestellt,...
Als die ersten Blasen auftauchten war das auch mein erster Gedanke und hab es nochmals 2mal gemacht.

Hab es gerade nochmal kontrolliert, alles angezogen. Wasserverlust hab ich keinen und die CPU ist auf der Druckseite der Pumpe. Zwischen Pumpe und CPU ist nur der Mainboardkühler.

Edit: Sind eventuell die drehbaren Anschlüsse nicht ganz dicht?
http://www.aquatuning.ch/product_info.php/info/p7480_13-10mm--10x1-5mm--Anschraubt-lle-90--drehbar-G1-4---ger-ndelt---silber-vernickelt.html
Als ich das System zusammengeschraubt habe, ging es leider nicht anderst. In der Zwischenzeit könnte ich es ändern, was ich auch tun werde, sobald ich meine beiden GPU-Kühler bekomme.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja diese Anschlüsse scheinen nicht ganz so zuverlässig zu sein so scheint es in letzter Zeit. So hatten ein paar andere wie ich selbst schon undichte von der sorte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soll also heissen:
1. Wasserdicht ja, Luftdicht nein.
2. Problem sollte sich nach Änderung der Anschlüsse lösen.

Gut, alles klar.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn es denn der Anschluss ist. Es sind nur vermutungen da es in letzter Zeit zu vermehrten Problemen mit diesen Anschlüssen kamm.
Allerdings muss ich sagen das meine restlichen Anschlüsse dieser Sorte dicht sind.
Also kann es auch noch eine Dichtung des Kühlers sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dichtung der CPU (Heatkiller 3 CU, 4 Monate alt) glaub ich weniger: am Anfang hatte ich noch keinen Mainboard-Kühler und da war das Problem noch nicht da.

Wie gesagt, ich warte noch auf meine beiden GPU-Kühler, die ich in den nächsten Tage bekommen sollte, sofern sie nicht wieder am Zoll versauern.

Nach dem Umbau sehn wir's ja, ob es die Anschlüsse waren.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bräuchte mal wieder eure hilfe und zwar geht es um denn GPU-Kühler von LiquidExtasy.de und der Backplatte von EK Waterblooks für die GTX 280.
Hier mal Bilder damit ihr seht was ich meine denn die Schrauben sollen ja nicht die Backplatte berühren zwecks einem Kurzen, die Bilder sind ohne Graka als nur der Kühler und dann noch die Backplatte darauf gelegt .



Spoiler



Hier die Unterseite vom Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Oberseite von Kühler, er wird mit 6 Schrauben befestigt mit einer Rändelmutter wird er dann noch festgezogen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier liegt jetzt die Backplatte drauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die obere Schraube ist für denn Kühler und die untere Schraube für die Backplatte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich kann leider noch nicht denn Kühler montieren da ich noch Schraubanschlüsse brauche für denn Kühler um denn Schlauch zu verlegen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen was ihr meint da die Backplatte ja Universel einsetzbar ist, also nicht nur mit dem Kühler von EK Waterblooks , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SonicNoize (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab wieder mal ne Frage: Ständig tauchen neue Luftblasen auf, die scheinbar von der CPU kommen. Vor der CPU nichts, nada.
> 
> An was liegt das und wie kann ich es beheben oder ist das normal?



Vielleicht sind das Gase, die aus einer Elektrochemischen Reaktion entstehen. Ich hab zwar Chemie fast versenkt, aber irgendwie hab ich in Erinnerung, dass bei so einer Reaktion auch Gase entstehen. Hast du Korrosionsschutz verwendet?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, ich bräuchte mal wieder eure hilfe und zwar geht es um denn GPU-Kühler von LiquidExtasy.de und der Backplatte von EK Waterblooks für die GTX 280.
> Hier mal Bilder damit ihr seht was ich meine denn die Schrauben sollen ja nicht die Backplatte berühren zwecks einem Kurzen, die Bilder sind ohne Graka als nur der Kühler und dann noch die Backplatte darauf gelegt .
> 
> .....
> ...



Wow 6 ganze Schrauben ist, aber wenig für einen GTX280 Kühler, bei mir ist der EK Kühler samt Backplatte mit 11 Schrauben fest geschraubt.

Bei mir Berührt jede Schraube die Backplatte und es gibt keinen Kurzschluss. Ein Bidlchen hab ich dir dazu auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Rot eingekreist leicht verdeckte Schrauben)Also universell war die Backplatte nicht gedacht, aber ich habe mal nen Mod dafür gesehen, um die Backplatte mit einem Aquacomputer (oder wars Watercool) Kühler nutzen zu können, ist aber schon lang her.​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Hast du Korrosionsschutz verwendet?


Ja, Innovatek Protect IP.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JonnyB1989 ja habe mit dem AC Accelero auch die Originalbackplatte verwendet und sogar noch ein bischen mit dem Dremel bearbeitet .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bloss halt die Schrauben für denn Kühler langen nicht von der Backplatte bis zu dem Kühler hin durch damit ich noch eine Rändelmutter darauf bekomme, also muss ich erst denn Kühler befestigen mit denn Schrauben und dann die Backplatte extra mit denn anderen Schrauben.
Mir geht es darum das die Schrauben vom Kühler nicht die Unterseite von der Backplatte berührt aber ich bekomme das schon irgend wie hin.
Ja 6 Schrauben sind schon wenig mal schauen vorallem weil der Kühler noch mehr wiegt als der AC Accelero , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## DAEF13 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekommt man 16/10er bzw. 16/11er Schlauch auf 13mm PS_Tüllen?
Mit Kraft schon, oder?

Und welcher ist dort zu empfehlen?
Im Moment habe ich Masterkleer Schläuche (16/13mm), jedoch ist bei Bundy's 10/13mm Test Primochill weit besser, was radien angeht. Gilt für den 16/11er das gleiche?

Mir geht es nur darum, einen Radius von ~7cm ohne Abknicken zu erreichen, da ich die GraKa sonst nicht (mit geschlossener Seitenwand) anschließen kann 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und bei welcher Raum temperatur ? Die solltest du schon auch mit sagen. Aber Warum hast du einen GPU only genommen und nicht einen Fullcover Kühler ? Da müsstest du auch nicht so die spannungswandler Kühlen. Das geschieht dann auch über Waser und nicht mit nem NB



Weil es keinen Fullcover für meine Graka gibt und es sich bei dem alten Ding eh nicht lohnen würde
@Raumtemperatur: Ich meine, es waren 21°C...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Bekommt man 16/10er bzw. 16/11er Schlauch auf 13mm PS_Tüllen?
> Mit Kraft schon, oder?
> 
> Und welcher ist dort zu empfehlen?
> Im Moment habe ich Masterkleer Schläuche (16/13mm), jedoch ist bei Bundy's 10/13mm Test Primochill weit besser, was radien angeht. Gilt für den 16/11er das gleiche?



Also 16/10 Schlauch um 3mm weiten, wird ein sehr anstrengendes Ding. Ich muss den klaren Primochill (16/10), den ich verwende erwärmen um ihn auf meine Bitspower 11mm Tüllen zu kriegen. Also das mit dem 13mm Tüllen wird sehr happig.
Rohe gewallt würde ich nicht anwenden.

Masterkleer ist sehr weich egal welcher Schlauch von denen.
Tygon auch sehr weich, weicht noch weiter auf mit Innoprotect und etwas Wärme.
TFC-DD Schlauch gehört zur festeren Sorte bietet auch gute Biegeradien bei 16/10.
Genauso gut ist der Primochill er ist sogar noch einen Ticken steifer und fester.

mit 16/11 ist die Wandstärke um 1mm dünner der hat minimal schlechtere Verlegeeigenschaften.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bekommt man 16/10er bzw. 16/11er Schlauch auf 13mm PS_Tüllen?
> Mit Kraft schon, oder?


Viel Geduld und heissem Wasser schon. Entweder 10mm PS Tüllen oder Schlauch mit 13mm ID verwenden.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand zufällig wie Weit die Koolance VL3N Schnellkupplungen den Durchfluss begrenzen?
Mich nerven meine VL4 immer wenn ich sie Trenne hab ich fast zwei Schnapsgläser voll Innoprotect und die dem entsprechende Menge Luft im System.


----------



## DAEF13 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

12/16er Clearflex war auf den Tüllen schon drauf. Ist mit 11/16er wirklich nichts zu machen, weil der Primochill zu hart ist? Und wie siehts mit dem (günstigeren) Masterkleer 11,1/15,9er aus?
Ich bräuchte 10 Tüllen, was dann mal eben 16€ (inkl. Rabatt) macht, das ist doch zu viel...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Masterclear ist schon relativ weich auch wenn mir der Vergleich etwas fehlt aber dennoch ist das schon sehr Grenzwertig was du da vorhast. Und wenn es geht dann nur mit Föhn. Aber warum nimmst du nicht einen passenden schlauch ? Und es gibt Fullcoverkühler für die 260. Und Lohnen würde es sich schon da man eine 260 später auch noch als Physikskarte nutzen/verkaufen könnte.


----------



## Speed-E (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe derzeit noch Tygon 16/11 nutze aber die ganz normalen 13mm highflow Tüllen. Den Primochill 16/11 habe ich hier.
Der geht da zwar stramm drauf, aber passt noch. Mit Perfect Seal wirt es aber eng denke ich. Müsste mit heissem Wasser aber machbar sein.


----------



## DemiGod (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und wenn es geht dann nur mit Föhn.



Mit dem Föhn würde ich da nicht rumwerkeln... Trocknet den Schlauch aus, bzw. kann dafür sorgen, dass sich die Weichmacher verflüchtigen... Hab ich leider schonmal erlebt und kann für lecks sorgen... 

Ich würde aber auch einfach zum passenden Schlauch greifen, zumal es auch nicht wirklich schön aussieht...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das er es mit Föhn machen soll. Sondern lediglich darauf hingewisen das es wohl eine möglichkeit sein kann die allerdings nicht so wirklich zu bevorzugen währe...


----------



## mojoxy (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Föhnen würde ich auch nicht, lieber Kochen. Da gab's doch auch mal ein Tutorial hier irgendwo...


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hat sich erledigt...
Man konnte die Innereien des Missouris einfach umdrehen, wodurch ich die Schläuche so verlegen konnte, wie ich wollte

@Nobody: Ich weiß, dass es für "die" GTX260 Fullcoverkühler gibt, aber ich bin in der unglücklichen Situation, eine Karte zu besitzen, welche nicht im Herstellerdesign gefertigt ist.
Somit gibt es für _meine _GTX260 keinen Fullcoverkühler.


----------



## Resax (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage reicht dieser radiator http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1712_MagiCool-SLIM-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html
für nen 65 watt cpu und ner GTX470 ???


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte den Radi mit einer 470 und einer 125 W CPU im einsatz die OC war. Und wenn du Lüfter ransetzt die mindestens 1000 Drehungen machen reicht der.


----------



## Resax (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok also kein problem xD

thx


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo 
Ist es wahr das CPU Kühler für Intels 1156 Sockel
auch auf dem Sockel 1155 verwendet werden können ?


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei manchen Boards ja, Evga hat denn gleichen Lochabstand damit man eben denn gleichen Kühler nutzen kann, wie es bei denn anderen Herstellern aussieht weis ich nicht aber ich denke das sie es auch so machen werden.
Vom Platz her gibt es da kaum Unterschied also denke ich das sie denn Lochabstand beibehalten werden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist es wahr das CPU Kühler für Intels 1156 Sockel
> auch auf dem Sockel 1155 verwendet werden können ?


Ja ist richtig.


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank an alle die mir geantwortet haben 
Hier wird man gut beraten


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss mal was loswerden:
Ich hatte zuerst eine Innovatek HPPS Pumpe, bin dann aber sehr günstig an eine Thermaltake P400 Pumpe gekommen und war von der Lautstärke und Power Positiv überrascht, woraufhin ich meine Innovatek HPPS für gutes Geld verkauft habe. Heute war es dann allerdings soweit. Fast alle im Forum haben mir davon abgeraten, die Thermaltake Pumpe zu benutzen und ihr hattet recht Die Pumpe hat sich heute mit einem Knistern verabschiedet und der PC ging aus(so hab ich in etwa gekuckt:). Ich hab mich gewundert und es roch nach kurzer Zeit etwas verschmort. Die Pumpe verursacht jetzt kurzschlüsse aber mein PC ist noch ganz, allerdings hab ich jetzt nur einen alten Intel-Boxed-Kühler ohne pushpins, der nur auf dem Prozessor liegt(kühlt aber trotzdem noch gut)
Also Leute Finger weg von Thermaltake das ist der reinste Schrott(ich habs nun auch kapiert)


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo Leute , ist es richtig das der Fillport nur höher sein muss als der Agb ?

MFG


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> hallo Leute , ist es richtig das der Fillport nur höher sein muss als der Agb ?
> 
> MFG


Tiefer bringt ein Fillport nix.


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:

Ist ein 2x80mm Radiator wie der MagiCool Xtreme Dual Radiator ausreichend, um eine 8800GT und einen i5 760 zu kühlen? Eventuell noch Mainboard Krams, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Unter "Ausreichend" verstehe ich das, was man als Note 4 in der Schule bezeichnet, es reicht aus, hat aber noch keine Mängel (5). Also es darf ruhig ein paar Grad wärmer sein, hauptsache, es funktioniert.

Ahja, Lüfter sollten leise sein. Bisher hatte ich einen 2x120mm Radi mit sehr langsamen Lüftern für Board, Q6700 und ne GTX280. Das war befriedigend bis gut, um mal meine Skala zu verdeutlichen ^^


----------



## mojoxy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Fast alle im Forum haben mir davon abgeraten, die Thermaltake Pumpe zu benutzen und ihr hattet recht Die Pumpe hat sich heute mit einem Knistern verabschiedet und der PC ging aus [...]
> Also Leute Finger weg von Thermaltake das ist der reinste Schrott(ich habs nun auch kapiert)


Wie sagt man so schön? Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen xD Naja haste wieder was gelernt


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ist ein 2x80mm Radiator wie der MagiCool Xtreme Dual Radiator ausreichend, um eine 8800GT und einen i5 760 zu kühlen? Eventuell noch Mainboard Krams, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


Nein reicht nicht. Dazu würde ich mindestens einen 360er bzw 280er nehmen.


----------



## mojoxy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ist ein 2x80mm Radiator wie der MagiCool Xtreme Dual Radiator ausreichend, um eine 8800GT und einen i5 760 zu kühlen? Eventuell noch Mainboard Krams, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Ahja, Lüfter sollten leise sein. Bisher hatte ich einen 2x120mm Radi mit sehr langsamen Lüftern für Board, Q6700 und ne GTX280. Das war befriedigend bis gut, um mal meine Skala zu verdeutlichen ^^


Naja wenn Du nicht vor hast in OC zu gehen, könnte es gerade noch so reichen. Würde es aber wirklich nicht empfehlen, wenn Du Deine Lüfter leise haben willst. Denn auch der beste Silent-Lüfter auf 100% ist hörbar (zumindest für mich). Und Radiatorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr Radiatorfläche 
Ich würde nen 360er nehmen. Aber was hälst Du denn von 140er Lüftern? Ein schöner 280er Radi könnte vielleicht etwas für Dich sein!?


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Naja wenn Du nicht vor hast in OC zu gehen, könnte es gerade noch so reichen. Würde es aber wirklich nicht empfehlen, wenn Du Deine Lüfter leise haben willst. Denn auch der beste Silent-Lüfter auf 100% ist hörbar (zumindest für mich). Und Radiatorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr Radiatorfläche
> Ich würde nen 360er nehmen. Aber was hälst Du denn von 140er Lüftern? Ein schöner 280er Radi könnte vielleicht etwas für Dich sein!?



Das trifft genau das Problem, ich will eben auch, dass man das ganze nicht hört 

Das größte, was man reinbekommt, ist ein 240er, wegen der Gehäusegröße. Mit einem 160er wäre das natürlich einfacher gewesen ^^ 

Aber dann werd ich mir mal noch ein paar weitere Gedanken machen müsen, danke


----------



## mojoxy (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kriegst Du vielleicht zwei Radis rein? 240/280er + 120/140er? Ansonsten würde ich über eine externe Lösung nachdenken. Gut verarbeitet sieht das eigentlich auch nicht schlecht aus. Für ne komplett interne Wakü braucht man meist doch ein recht großes Case


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reicht ein 420 er radi für cpu (c2q9550@3,8),gtx570 und nb(p45)


----------



## weizenleiche (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute. Meint ihr ne Mora ohne Lüfter kühlt besser als ein 360er Slim mit 3 Lüffis?

@Knarf, dürfte eig. reichen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs schon mal Mit meinem Mora 2 Pro semipassiv Probiert und alle 15 Minuten liefen beim Gamen die Lüfter an.(35°C Wassertemp wurde immer wieder überschritten)
Also ich Sag mal das ein Tripplleslimradi mit Lüftern genauso / besser kühlt als ein passiver Mora.


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Kriegst Du vielleicht zwei Radis rein? 240/280er +  120/140er? Ansonsten würde ich über eine externe Lösung nachdenken. Gut  verarbeitet sieht das eigentlich auch nicht schlecht aus. Für ne  komplett interne Wakü braucht man meist doch ein recht großes Case



Ja, genau das will ich aber nicht  Man soll von der Wakü am besten gar nichts sehen und das Gehäuse ist extrem klein. Gibt vielleicht bald noch n Tagebuch dazu, mal sehen.




AirKnight schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Meint ihr ne Mora ohne Lüfter kühlt besser als ein 360er Slim mit 3 Lüffis?



Nein, da die Oberfläche zwar riesig ist, aber sich durch die Konstrukton keine Thermik bildet, die die warme Luft aus den Lamellen zieht. Du könntest allerdings einen Kamin bauen, damit eine Thermik entstehen kann, das sollte dann mehr als nur ausreichend kühlen. Wäre aber viel zu groß


----------



## Luke_2 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho,
habn kleines Problem für das sich nen eigener Thread nich lohnen würd, ich frag einfach mal hier.
War gestern mit meiner Wakü auf Lan (zum ersten Mal ). Lief auch alles super glatt. Bin jetzt wieder zuhause, habn bisschen destilliertes Wasser nachgefüllt, weil ich durch die Trennkupplungen bisschen was verloren hatte.

Nun mach ich PC an und hab nicht mehr ~55l/h Durchfluss, sondern nur noch ~40l/h.
Gibts dafür ne logische Erklärung?

Gruß


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schmutz in den Schnellkupplungen?!


----------



## SonicNoize (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Luke_2 schrieb:


> Gibts dafür ne logische Erklärung?


Solange es nicht um die Tiefsee, Kernphysik oder das Verhalten von Frauen geht, gibt es für *alles* eine logische Erklärung.

Hast du dein System eventuell so gebaut, dass irgendwo Luft im Radiator beispielsweise hängt, die von der Pumpe ein stück verschoben werden muss? Alles Entlüftet? Sind die Schläuche alle knickfrei?


----------



## mojoxy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Solange es nicht um die Tiefsee, Kernphysik oder das Verhalten von Frauen geht, gibt es für *alles* eine logische Erklärung.


Oh man(n). Vor allem das mit den Frauen kann ich voll nachvollziehen xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Tiefer bringt ein Fillport nix.



Höher aber auch nicht unbedingt 





SonicNoize schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ist ein 2x80mm Radiator wie der MagiCool Xtreme Dual Radiator ausreichend, um eine 8800GT und einen i5 760 zu kühlen? Eventuell noch Mainboard Krams, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> ...



Auf der Skala würde ich sagen: "ausreichend" könnte klappen. Ein 760 frisst nicht mehr, als ein Q67 und eine 8800GT deutlich weniger, als eine GTX280 - da könnte man mit knapp der Hälfte an Kühlleistung vielleicht gerade so auskommen.

Allerdings solltest du dir mal Gedanken darum machen, ob eine Lukü mittlerer Preisklasse auf deiner Skala nicht sogar besser abschneiden würde.




SonicNoize schrieb:


> Nein, da die Oberfläche zwar riesig ist, aber sich durch die Konstrukton keine Thermik bildet, die die warme Luft aus den Lamellen zieht. Du könntest allerdings einen Kamin bauen, damit eine Thermik entstehen kann, das sollte dann mehr als nur ausreichend kühlen. Wäre aber viel zu groß



Für einen ordentlichen Kamineffekt brauchst du einen großen Temperaturunterschied - den willst du aber deinem System nicht zumuten 
In der Praxis konnte es ein passiver Mora 2 iirc gut mit einem mittelmäßig belüftetem 120er aufnehmen. Der Mora3 ist deutlich besser für Passivbetrieb geeignet, aber mit mehr als einem 240er wird es wohl erst bei Wassertemperaturen jenseits der 40°C aufnehmen können.


----------



## SonicNoize (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf der Skala würde ich sagen:  "ausreichend" könnte klappen. Ein 760 frisst nicht mehr, als ein Q67 und  eine 8800GT deutlich weniger, als eine GTX280 - da könnte man mit knapp  der Hälfte an Kühlleistung vielleicht gerade so auskommen.


Okay, allerdings habe ich soeben einen Weg gefunden, wie ich den 2x 120er Radi perfekt unterbringe, der hat damals auch den Q6700 und die GTX280 "gut" gekühlt. Somit hat sich das ^^



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest du dir mal Gedanken darum machen, ob eine Lukü  mittlerer Preisklasse auf deiner Skala nicht sogar besser abschneiden  würde.


Niemals 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für einen ordentlichen Kamineffekt brauchst du einen großen  Temperaturunterschied - den willst du aber deinem System nicht zumuten



Oder einen verdammt hohen Kamin  Ich hab vor vielen Jahren auf ein paar Lan-Party-Bildern so eine konstruktion gesehen, da hatte einer ein 3 Meter hohes Rohr auf seinem Geäuse, sowas fällt natürlich auf  


Jetzt gäbs aber nochmal ne kurze Frage meinerseits:

Montag kommt (hoffentlich...) mein Maximus 3 Gene. CPU soll ja dann Wassergekühlt werden, daher fällt ja die Luft vom CPU-Lüfter weg. Empfiehlt es sich, dieses Teil dann auch komplett mit Wasser zu kühlen oder ist die Passive Kühlung ausreichend? Über das Board weht vermutlich der Abluftstrom vom Radiator.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du einen Kamin zu hoch machst, ist die Luft abgekühlt, ehe sie oben rauskommt und fällt zurück/hindert weitere Luft am Aufsteigen. Zum Aufallen auf LAN-Partys vielleicht toll, aber das es besser kühlt wage ich zu bezweifeln.

P55-Boards muss man imho nicht kühlen, solange man noch ein bißchen Gehäuselüftung hat. Der Chip produziert so gut wie keine Wärme, Spannungswandler sind hitzefest und meist mit übergroßen Kühlkörpern bestückt (zu P4 Zeiten hat man 30W pro Phase verbaut, ohne auch nur einen Gedanken an kleinste Aluklötzchen zu verschenken) und die umgebenen Solid-State Kondensatoren können auch nicht mehr so leicht gekocht werden.


----------



## SonicNoize (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P55-Boards muss man imho nicht kühlen, solange man noch ein bißchen Gehäuselüftung hat. Der Chip produziert so gut wie keine Wärme, Spannungswandler sind hitzefest und meist mit übergroßen Kühlkörpern bestückt (zu P4 Zeiten hat man 30W pro Phase verbaut, ohne auch nur einen Gedanken an kleinste Aluklötzchen zu verschenken) und die umgebenen Solid-State Kondensatoren können auch nicht mehr so leicht gekocht werden.



Okay, vielen Dank für die Info, dann werd ich das Geld für solche Kühler irgendwo anders sinnvoller investieren


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Großes Rohr klingt für mich eher nach Bong Kühler als nach Kamin. 
Der ist natürlich auch immer eine Option um es wirklich Kühl zu bekommen, aber leider nicht gerade Wartungsfrei.


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage welcher radiator ist besser ??
der hier : Alphacool NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2

oder der hier MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss ich etwas dabei berücksichtigen wenn ich über eine Lüftersteuerung nicht nur Lüfter sondern auch eine Pumpe und Led-Leiste betreibe.

Die würde mir sehr gut gefallen: Lamptron FCT Fan Controller

So wäre meine Planung:
1×Led-Leiste 
1×Laing DDC-1T (Temperaturabhänig)
4×180mm Lüfter (Temperaturabhänig)

Der Lüftersteuerung müsste es doch egal sein ob da Lüfter oder andere Geräte mit 12V geregelt werden.


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der verlinkten Lüftersteuerung dürfte es keine Probleme mit der Leistung geben.
Du musst halt drauf achten, dass die Laing mehr als 2A beim Anlauf zieht, was die meisten Steuerungen nicht abkönnen.

Du kannst also ohne Probleme alles anschließen.

Es macht aber keinen Sinn, die Pumpe nach der Temperatur zu steuern.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Es macht aber keinen Sinn, die Pumpe nach der Temperatur zu steuern.


Wieso?


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein erhöhter Durchfluss wirkt sich nicht auf die Kühlleistung aus, jedenfalls nicht, wenn er sowieso schon über 60l/h liegt, was die Laing aber ohne Probleme schafft.


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage welcher radiator ist besser ??
der hier : Alphacool NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2

oder der hier MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator


weiss wer welcher besser ist ????


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beides die selben Radiatoren.


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hö? xD
ok ist einer von den beiden einfarbig oder sind die beide ausen mit einem alu rahmen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> oder sind die beide ausen mit einem alu rahmen ?


Alu Rahmen.


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also zwei farbig naja egal xD

so gleich eine zweite frage hinterher xD
passen diese schlauchanschlüsse auf diesen schlauch und auf diesen cpu kuhler ???


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> also zwei farbig naja egal xD


Nö einfarbig sieht man doch.


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

beide einfarbig???


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bilder kannste doch alleine vergleichen oder?!?


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man die bilder anschaut ist der magicool einmal ausserum silbern und einmal ganz in schwarz 
und passen die anschlüsse


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wies nicht wo du guckst. Bei Aquatuning sind beide Radibilder identisch.


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041

da sind doch mehr bilder xD


----------



## Ichbins (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal in der Beschreibung


> *Hinweis:*  Die Magicool Radiatoren wurden neu überarbeitet und werden jetzt ganz  in schwarz geliefert. Bitte beachten Sie beim Bestellen dieses Artikels,  dass Sie evtl. noch eine alte Version (mit Alu-Blende) erhalten  könnten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dir ist klar was identisch heisst oder? 
Das sind dann noch alte Bilder.


----------



## Resax (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passen die anschlüsse zum schlauch müsste eine seite weiter vorne sein xD


----------



## DrBeppi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, ich hab folgendes Problem, ich hab mir vor ca. 8 monaten das Cooler Master HAF 932 (Gehäuse) gekauft. Nun bin ich auf der suche nach einer schönen Wasserkühlung und bin auf die "Aquagate Max" von Cooler Master gestoßen. Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am suchen, kann aber nichts finden, geschweigen denn infos zu Preisen oder derartiges. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Ichbins (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würde mal sagen, dass so etwas nicht wirklich etwas bringt.


----------



## weizenleiche (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute!
Ist der Zusatz empfehlenswert?
Caseking.de » Modding » Wasserkühlung » UV-Wasserzusätze » Feser View Active UV Dye - red
oder lieber sowas
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...saetze/PrimoCHILL-Dye-Bomb-UV-red::11372.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn farbig dann eher Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175. Die Mittel mit UV würd eich garnicht nutzen versaut die Komponenten zu sehr.


----------



## bundymania (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep, Double Protect Ultra ist ok als Fertigmix, kann man nehmen !


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehört nicht wirklich hier rein, aber was solls 

Hab drei von den Lüftern (Phobya Nano-G 14) gewonnen. Sie kommen auf meinen 420er Radi drauf.

Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört sind die roten Lüfterblätter. Da die ja einfach zum abmontieren sind, kam mir der Gedanke sie in blau zu lackieren. 

Vorgehensweise wäre:
Anrauen, grundieren und lackieren.
Meine Sorge ist nur das dann der Lüfter nicht mehr die volle Leistung bringt da die Lüfterblätter schwerer werden.

Ist das denn ratsam???
Alternativ würde ich sie so verbauen das man sie nicht sieht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Alternativ würde ich sie so verbauen das man sie nicht sieht.


Wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Gehört nicht wirklich hier rein, aber was solls
> 
> Hab drei von den Lüftern (Phobya Nano-G 14) gewonnen. Sie kommen auf meinen 420er Radi drauf.
> 
> ...



Lüfter Lackieren ist so eine Sache. erstmal darfst du sie nicht zu stark anrauen. Dann darf die Farbe nicht zu Dick sein. Zu schwer werden ist eigentlich kein Problem. Ich würde es aber vlt etwas anders machen. Besorg dir solchen Lack zum Auto ausbessern. Damit sollte es ohne Grundieren und Anrauen gehen. Und du bekommst eine Feine oberfläche.

Zu den zusatz. Ich habe Nanoxia und das von Aquacomputer beides kann man entfehlen. Wenngleich ich das Gefühl habe das Aquacomputer stark verdunstet.


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Besorg dir solchen Lack zum Auto ausbessern.



Weiß gar nicht wie ich danach Googlen soll hast mir nicht einen Link


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nen Link ? Nö geh in den nächsten Baumarkt. Dort zum Autozubehör latschen und meist gibt es dort ein Regal mit solcher Farbe. Da kann man sich eine aussuchen. Je nach Qualität kosten die eben auch mal 12 €. Aber das sollte dein Problem lösen.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke werde beim nächsten Baumarktbesuch danach ausschau halten.


----------



## Fire8ird (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich hab mal 2 Fragen. Ich habe mir vor nem Monat meine erste Wakü geholt, aber ich finde die Temperaturen meiner Grafikkarte trotz Wakü recht hoch (52°C bei MSI Kombustor, 47° beim spielen). Ich habe dann mal im Internet geguckt und bin da auf einen Test für den aquagrafx GTX 470 gestoßen (guckst du hier). Dort steht für den Kühler, eine Temperraturdifferrenz von Wasser zu GPU, von 10,3°, ich habe jedoch eine Delta-Temperatur von 25°. Weiß jemand wie diese 15° Unterschied zu stande kommen? Die Delta-Temperratur müsste doch eigentlich bei jedem gleich sein, oder?
Nun zu meiner zweiten Frage. Beim auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste bin ich aberutscht und habe dann ausversehen ein bisschen Wärmeleitpaste auf das PCB geschmiert, um genau zu sein, auf die Leiterbahnen um die GPU herum (mit Leiterbahnen meine ich die rot makiertebn Linien), und diese nicht wieder ganz weggekriegt. Sind diese Leiterbahnen jetzt oben drauf auf dem PCB und die Wärmeleitpaste kann da jetzt zu nem Kurzen führen, oder sind die im PCB drinnen und das steht an der Stelle nur etwas hervor und es ist nicht schlimm mit etwas Wärmeleitpaste drauf? 

Danke schonmal, Fire8ird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich habe mir vor nem Monat meine erste Wakü geholt, aber ich finde die Temperaturen meiner Grafikkarte trotz Wakü recht hoch (52°C bei MSI Kombustor, 47° beim spielen). Ich habe dann mal im Internet geguckt und bin da auf einen Test für den aquagrafx GTX 470 gestoßen (guckst du hier). Dort steht für den Kühler, eine Temperraturdifferrenz von Wasser zu GPU, von 10,3°, ich habe jedoch eine Delta-Temperatur von 15°. Weiß jemand wie diese 5° Unterschied zu stande kommen?


Du hast ein anderes System bzw Wasserkreislauf als im Test. 
Die Graka könnte anders eingestellt (Takt & GPU-Spannung etc) sein. 
Deine Sensoren messen etwas ungenau.



> Nun zu meiner zweiten Frage. Beim auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste bin ich aberutscht und habe dann ausversehen ein bisschen Wärmeleitpaste auf das PCB geschmiert, um genau zu sein, auf die Leiterbahnen um die GPU herum (mit Leiterbahnen meine ich die rot makiertebn Linien), und diese nicht wieder ganz weggekriegt. Sind diese Leiterbahnen jetzt oben drauf auf dem PCB und die Wärmeleitpaste kann da jetzt zu nem Kurzen führen, oder sind die im PCB drinnen und das steht an der Stelle nur etwas hervor und es ist nicht schlimm mit etwas Wärmeleitpaste drauf?


Die Leiterbahnen sind isoliert. Die WLP soweit wegwischen wie es geht.


----------



## Fire8ird (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Du hast ein anderes System bzw Wasserkreislauf als im Test.
> Die Graka könnte anders eingestellt (Takt & GPU-Spannung etc) sein.
> Deine Sensoren messen etwas ungenau.


Achso, ich dachte die Delta-Temperratur wäre dann bei jedem gleich. Aber wenn das so ist, ok.



> Die Leiterbahnen sind isoliert. Die WLP soweit wegwischen wie es geht.


Ich habe verscht die Wegzuwischen, sind aber immernoch Reste da. Aber wenn das nicht schlimm ist, ist ja gut. Nochmal Danke.

Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das ich nicht rechnen kann, bei 27°C Wasser und 52°C GPU macht das ja eine Delta-Temperratur von 25°C und nicht 15°. Das ist ja ein noch größerer Unterschied. Wenn ich Takt und Spannung auf Standard setzte habe ich immer noch eine Delta-Temperatur von 20°, kann man die 10° mehr als beim Test wirklich nur auf ein anderes System, Wasserkreislauf und ungenaue Sensoren beziehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> kann man die 10° mehr als beim Test wirklich nur auf ein anderes System, Wasserkreislauf und ungenaue Sensoren beziehen?



Ich hab keinen Überblick über die Genauigkeit bei Grafikkarten (gut wird sie nicht sein), aber wäre es eine CPU-Temperatur, könnte man diesen Unterschied allein durch ein BIOS-Update verursachen.


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung, ich dachte nur, dass vielleicht etwas mit dem Kühler nicht stimmt. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Leo. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine kurze zusammenhanglose Frage von mir:

Auf welches Board passt der Kryos besser? (Hab keine Backplate)

Auf das DP67BG oder das p8p67 pro ?

Bin mir deswegen unsicher, weil ich erst einige Boards durchtesten musste bevor ich eins fand aus das der Kühler passte. (Sockel775)

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was (nicht) passt, Danke


----------



## bundymania (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, ich sehe da von den Bildern her keine Probleme bei beiden Boards


----------



## McZonk (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Leo. schrieb:


> Auf welches Board passt der Kryos besser? (Hab keine Backplate)
> 
> Auf das DP67BG oder das p8p67 pro ?


Ich hab den Kryos derzeit auf dem Asus Maximus IV Extreme, welches definitiv eine größere Kühlkonstruktion hat. Hier passt es knapp... aber es passt


----------



## DemiGod (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Fire8ird: Hast du mal die WLP kontrolliert oder ob du evtl. den Kühler zu fest angezogen hast?
Und hast du nen seperaten Sensor für die Wärme?


----------



## Domowoi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage ist es möglich einen Enzotech Sapphire auf 1555 umzurüsten?


----------



## bundymania (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber schreibe trotzdem mal an den Hersteller

EnzoTech


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst LGA 1155? 

Wenn du dieses Retention-Module auftreiben kannst ist es kein Problem. LGA 1156 und 1155 haben die gleichen Lochabstände .


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DemiGod: An der WLP kann man erkennen das der Kühler Kontakt zur GPU hat. Die WLP ist auch nur ganz dünn aufgetragen. Die Schrauben habe ich handfest und gleichmäßig angezogen. Die Temperaturen habe ich über den Sensor der Grafikkarte und über den internen Sensor der Aquastream xt ausgelesen (aber auch nur weil der externe Sensor irgendwie nicht funktionieren will, zeigt immer 0°C an. Den internen Sensor habe ich aber mit Hilfe von nem Fiebertermometer kalibriert.)


----------



## Domowoi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Du meinst LGA 1155?
> 
> Wenn du dieses Retention-Module auftreiben kannst ist es kein Problem.[...]


Aber das ist doch nur die Backplate. Der "Rahmen" der den Kühler runter hält muss doch auch andere Abstände haben.


----------



## Leo. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich hab den Kryos derzeit auf dem Asus Maximus IV Extreme, welches definitiv eine größere Kühlkonstruktion hat. Hier passt es knapp... aber es passt



Naja, ich musste halt bei meinem jetzigen Boards ein bisschen mit Isotape nachhelfen, aber vll habe ich ja diesmal glück, und es passt auch ohne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehen wir ja dann spätestens nächste Woche. Aber Danke schon mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist du sicher, dass das nötig war?
Abgesehen davon, dass die Bauteile nicht isoliert sein müssen und das Problem wenn dann darin besteht, dass der Kühler nicht mehr plan aufliegt, ist der Bereich um die CPU exakt in den Spezifikationen beschreiben und jeder Mainboardhersteller, der irgendwas verbaut, was höher als der IHS ist, macht was grundlegend falsch.





Domowoi schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch nur die Backplate. Der "Rahmen" der den Kühler runter hält muss doch auch andere Abstände haben.



Das ist keine Backplate, sondern ein Rahmen für die Vorderseite. Auf der Unterseite wird er durch die 1156/1155-Löcher mit dem Board verschraubt, auf der Oberseite stellt er diese Gewindestangen mit So775-Abstand bereit.
Meiner Einschätzung nach könnte er für den Fuzion aber zu hoch sein. (der Luna, für den er gedacht ist, hat eine oben aufliegende Halterung)


----------



## Domowoi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf meine Mail hab ich folgende Antwort bekommen:

Hi XXXXX
1156-S RM
David

Auf der Homepage gibt es aber kein 1156/55-S  Es gibts -X und -Z.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ein Retention-Modul, keine Backplate . Man könnte auch sagen ein Adapter vom Lochbild des Sockel LGA 1156 oder 1155 auf LGA 775.

Das Teil wird auf der Vorderseite des Boards mit der Backplate auf der Rückseite verschraubt. Die Gewindebolzen die dort raus stehen sind im richtigen Abstand für die LGA 775-Halterung des Kühlers und daran wird er auch festgeschraubt .

Schreib denen doch noch mal zurück, dass es das mit der Bezeichnung nicht gibt. Vielleicht hat dich da einer falsch verstanden oder es ist noch nicht online.


----------



## AeroX (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 
hab nur kurz ne Frage: Welche Schläuche kann man mir empfehlen? Ich suche welche die nicht knicken. Hohe Biegeradien habe ich nicht. 13/10 in weiß suche ich!
Vielen Dank schonmal!
mfg


----------



## kL| (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ist die Farbe hin?

Ich habe am 28.12. eine ganze Spritze Blood Red ins Wasser gegeben. Als sich alles gleichmäßig verteilt hatte, sah es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser war aber mehr orange als rot.

Heute knapp eine Woche später sieht es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser ist fast wieder klar. Es ist nur noch ein leichter rosa Schimmer in den Schläuchen.

Wo ist die Farbe hin? Der Durchfluss ist gleich geblieben, also kann sie nicht im CPU Kühler verklumpt sein. Ich vermute mal sie hat sich im Radi abgesetzt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Farbstoff wird sich schön überall gleichmäßig abgelagert haben vom Radi bis zu den Kühlern. Musst halt bissl nachschütten oder du kaufst dir rote Schläuche und nimmst nur destiliertes Wasser.


----------



## Leo. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das nötig war?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich bin lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen. Nicht das das die Hülle vom Kondensator am Ende noch mit einem Pol verbunden ist.


----------



## AeroX (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hallo,
> hab nur kurz ne Frage: Welche Schläuche kann man mir empfehlen? Ich suche welche die nicht knicken. Hohe Biegeradien habe ich nicht. 13/10 in weiß suche ich!
> Vielen Dank schonmal!
> mfg



Wäre super wenn mir das einer sagen könnte


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier rein:
Schlauchvergleich: 13/10mm + 16/10mm: Primochill - Koolance - Masterkleer - Tygon


----------



## Happyplace4190 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallöchen .. habe ma ne kurze Frage .. 

Habe nen Mo-Ra 3 und 2 x 480 GTX und nen i7 920 @ 4,4 GHz angeschlossen. Am Radi sind 9 Be Quiet Silent Wings USC dran. Wenn die Lüfter auf Volllast laufen habe ich die gleichen Temps, wie ohne Lüfter. Sprich eigentlich bräuchte ich keinen Lüfter ??


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann schon nicht sein! Belaste (Furmark für die 2 Grakas und LinX für die CPU) den Kreislauf mal ca eine Stunde mit Lüfter. Dann lass das System runterkühlen und mach das gleiche mal ohne Lüfter. Da wirst schon sehen welche Temperaturunterschiede zustande kommen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter vollast oder im idle?

Lass mal Prime laufen und gleichzeitig Furmark für multigpu.

das dürfte das wasser schon richtig heiß werden lassen nach ner halbe stunde startest die lüfter. dann sollte meiner Meinung nach schon eine Tempänderung sichtbar sein wenn die komponenten nicht vorher schon zu heiß geworden sind.


----------



## Walt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das eigentlich schon länger so, dass man die Garantie verliert, wenn man Innovatek Produkte mit etwas anderem außer Innovatek Protect verwendet?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Innovatek ist in der Preis-Leistung eher schlecht weshalb hier so gut wie keiner solche Produkte besitzt, kannst ja mal direkt im Innovatekforum nachfragen.


----------



## Walt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wichtig ist es auch nicht, habs nur durch Zufall grade gelesen und es hat mich interessiert, ob schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Unding...


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walt schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich schon länger so, dass man die Garantie verliert, wenn man Innovatek Produkte mit etwas anderem außer Innovatek Protect verwendet?


Sowas gibt es nicht. Das machen die nur damit man weiter ihre Produkte kauft.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Unter vollast oder im idle?
> 
> Lass mal Prime laufen und gleichzeitig Furmark für multigpu.
> 
> das dürfte das wasser schon richtig heiß werden lassen nach ner halbe stunde startest die lüfter. dann sollte meiner Meinung nach schon eine Tempänderung sichtbar sein wenn die komponenten nicht vorher schon zu heiß geworden sind.



So genau und lange habe ich es noch nicht getestet .. aber im idle ist es auf jeden fall so .. unter furmark habe ich bisher auch keinen unterschied feststellen köennen ..


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute habe mal wieder eine Frage, es geht um meinen T-Balancer BigNG, ich finde hier im Forum keinen passenden Thread für die Steuerung deshalb schreibe ich hier mal mein Anliegen rein.

Also der T-Balancer kann ja gut was ab pro Kanal für Lüfter aber es gibt auch Wärme Probleme beim T-Bal weshalb manche ihn sogar mit einer Wakü kühlen.
Er wird so eigentlich nicht heis selbst bei sehr starker belastung aber wenn man z.B. 6 Lüfter an 3 Kanälen oder 2 Kanälen hängen hat und diese sehr weit runteregelt wird er sehr heis bei zu vielen Lüftern und Pumpe die auch runtergeregelt wird kann es sogar passieren das er die Wärme nicht mehr abgegben kann und die Chips unter dem kühler hinüber gehen.

So ich habe ja für meine Radis die Lüfter Phobya Nano G-12 und die haben schon beiligende Adapter für 9 und 7V betrieb wenn ich die Lüfter also so am T-Bal runteregele wird er sehr heis aber wie sieht es aus wenn ein Kabel vorher angeschlossen ist das denn Lüfter von 12 auf 7V runteregelt.
Nimmt das Kabel die Last da etwas weg vom T-Bal oder bleibt die Last gleich am T-Bal.
Wenn das 7V Kabel dort schon mal Last abnimmt nehme ich das natürlich vorher und dann an denn T-Bal das er geschont wird, kann ich so ein Kabel auch für eine Pumpe nutzen wenn ich sie auch runteregeln möchte.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen und hat vileicht einer einen Link zu einem thread zu T-Balancer produkten, ich kenne nur einen bei HardwareLuxx aber der scheint fast ausgestorben zu sein, also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Walt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es nicht. Das machen die nur damit man weiter ihre Produkte kauft.



AT schreibt es aber extra in die Beschreibung mit rein: Innovatek Protect


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Beschreibung ist von Innovatek.  Verschiedene Kühlmittel würde ich nicht zusammen mischen. Man weiss nie wie sie miteinander reagieren.


----------



## Walt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht auch mehr um den Satz ganz unten. Der wird wohl von AT stammen. Außerdem steht der bei allen Produkten von Innovatek dabei.
Ist ja auch egal, mich hats halt nur mal interessiert...


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Innovatek hat schon Haarsträubenderes geschrieben um seine Produkte an den Mann zu bringen


----------



## Walt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht eine nen Unterschied zwischen dem und dem hier?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf den Bildern seh ich keinen Unterschied. Ich würde eher diesen Winkel nehmen. Da "deine" Winkel vor ner Zeit doch recht häufig undicht war.


----------



## fuSi0n (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm bei mir ist er seit Monaten dicht, kann auch sein das ich Glück habe.


----------



## Walt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blöd nur, dass die nicht lieferbar sind

Dann werd ich wohl "meine" mal testen


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die können auch wieder OK seine. Wird wohl an der Charge gelegen haben.


----------



## Ichbins (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man G48 mit 1:5 anmischen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kann man. Aber das ist eher was für's Auto. 1:20 ist eher was für die Wakü ohne Alu.


----------



## Ichbins (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es eine Tabelle wie sich die Temperaturen bei den einzelnen Mischungen verändern?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. Davon hängen zu viele unterschiedliche Faktoren ab. 
"Zu Stark" sind die Mischungen eher schädlich für die Wakü.


----------



## naxus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey mal ne frage was passiert wenn man ein wakü system volkommen mit frostschutzmittel füllt?
get dadurch die wakü kaputt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sehr gut möglich. Da die enthaltenen Substanzen ziemlich agressiv sein können.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja sehr gut möglich. Da die enthaltenen Substanzen ziemlich agressiv sein können.


 
Wenn er aber  gepanschten, österreichischen  Rotwein nimmt???? So viel Glysantin soll ja nicht drin gwesen sein. Ausserdem hat er da gleich  eine farbige Flüssigkeit , ohne gross zu mixen.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glysantin ist ein Markenname von BASF  - das enthält Glykol.
Glykol (bzw. Ethandiol 1,2) ist unverdünnt weder gut für Plexiglas noch für die Schläuche (evtl. auch die Dichtungen). 
Man dürfte rein aufgrund der chemischen Verträglichkeit nicht mehr als 50 Volumen% - also eine 1:1 Mischung Glykol rein geben.
Das ist für die Pumpe aber auch schon zu viel des Guten, da die Viskosität dann zu groß ist. Man sollte daher in der Praxis nicht mehr als 20 vol.% Glykol drin haben. 
Ganz ohne Glykol ist die Viskosität des Kühlwassers aber so gering, dass manche Pumpenlager schneller verschleißen und das Laufgeräusch lauter wird. Das Glykol hat ansonsten nur die Wirkung eines Biozids und trägt nicht zum Korrosionsschutz bei. Für diesen (die Korrosionsinhibitoren) stellt es lediglich die Trägersubstanz dar. 

Für Plexiglas GS und XT gibt´s z.B. ausführliche Datenblätter zur chemischen Verträglichkeit: 
Plexiglas XT: Klick
Plexiglas GS: Klick


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Glykol (bzw. Ethandiol 1,2) ist unverdünnt weder gut für Plexiglas noch für die Schläuche (evtl. auch die Dichtungen).
> Ganz ohne Glykol ist die Viskosität des Kühlwassers aber so gering, dass manche Pumpenlager schneller verschleißen und das Laufgeräusch lauter wird. .


 
Also ist das InnoProtect doch nicht so sinnlos, wie oft behauptet.


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es nützt schon was sonst würden es die gnazen Pros ja nicht benutzen 

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Also ist das InnoProtect doch nicht so sinnlos, wie oft behauptet.


Ist auch das einzigste Produkt was man von Inno wirklich empfehlen kann.


----------



## naxus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also pures frostschutzmittel ist nicht gut?
ohh XD
gut dann sollte ich das nicht mehr so machen beim extrem cooling modell...
...
eine frage dazu hätte ich noch... kann man in einem system ohne bedenken 
1 x PrimoCHILL Dye Bomb - Electric UV Blue 3ml 
1 x Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Clear/UV Blue 3ml
1 x Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - BlueMotion UV-aktiv 1000ml
und frostschutz verwenden (also fs nur in geringer menge)


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim DP Ultra ist alles drin, was man in einer Wakü brauch. Die beiden bzw drei würd eich nicht in ne Wakü kippen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Hallöchen .. habe ma ne kurze Frage ..
> 
> Habe nen Mo-Ra 3 und 2 x 480 GTX und nen i7 920 @ 4,4 GHz angeschlossen. Am Radi sind 9 Be Quiet Silent Wings USC dran. Wenn die Lüfter auf Volllast laufen habe ich die gleichen Temps, wie ohne Lüfter. Sprich eigentlich bräuchte ich keinen Lüfter ??



Was du brauchst ist, neben Lüftern, eine bessere Methode zum generieren von Last oder eine bessere Methode zum Messen der Temperatur.




Walt schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich schon länger so, dass man die Garantie verliert, wenn man Innovatek Produkte mit etwas anderem außer Innovatek Protect verwendet?



Ich könnte mich nicht darn erinnern, dass es jemals anders war.
(Auch wenn die Logik diktiert, dass es vor der Einführung von IP anders gewesen muss  )
Glaube mich dran zu erinnern, dass sie auch davon abraten, Komponenten von irgend einem anderen Hersteller mit in den Kreislauf zu nehmen (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob dass Bestandteil der Garantiebedingungen ist). Irgendwelche anderen Wasserzusätze sind auf alle Fälle nicht genehmigt.



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Es nützt schon was sonst würden es die gnazen Pros ja nicht benutzen



"pros"


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Pros" = "Profis".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weis, was "pros" ausgeschrieben heißt - ich weiß aber nicht, wen er meint. Internationale Wettbewerbe im "Korrosion verhindern", in denen "pros" auf IP setzen könnten, wären mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weis, was "pros" ausgeschrieben heißt - ich weiß aber nicht, wen er meint. Internationale Wettbewerbe im "Korrosion verhindern", in denen "pros" auf IP setzen könnten, wären mir nicht bekannt.


Die finden unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit auf einem geheimen Gelände von Innovatek statt.


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, und "Schüler" sind dazu nicht eingeladen...


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Also ist das InnoProtect doch nicht so sinnlos, wie oft behauptet.



Innoprotect basiert genau wie Glysantin (G48, G40, G30) oder DP Ultra ebenfalls auf Ethandiol 1,2 . 
Die anderen genannten Mittel sind genauso empfehlenswert wie Innoprotect. Bei G48 oder anderem Kühlerfrostschutz für Autos muss man halt selber das Mischungsverhältnis richtig einstellen - ansonsten taugt´s aber genauso viel . Das Glykol ist wie gesagt nur der Träger für die Inhibitoren. Das ist bei Innoprotect Fertigmischung nicht anders. 
IP-Konzentrat kann man btw. auch überdosieren mit schädlicher Wirkung für Plexiglas und andere Kunststoffe .


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin sagt mal, ich hab die http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/860_1.jpg Pumpe.

Ich hab im Kreislauf :

EK Water Supreme HF
EK Water GTX 470 Kühler
2x 360 Radiator mit 16/10 Schläuche

Wollte jetzt noch 1x 120 und 1x 240 Radiator dazu schließen.

Muss ich mir langsam Gedanken machen um die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bzw den Durchfluss ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also den höchsten Durchfluss wirste nicht haben. 
Aber wozu noch mehr "sinnlose" Radifläche?


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 120er zusätzlich ist mal voll für´n Arsch und der 240er wird zwar was bringen jedoch frag ich mich was das nützen soll wenn nur CPU&GPU im Kreislauf hast?!


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss sonst noch jemand ne Antwort auf meine Frage ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willste den noch hören?


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann es unter Umständen vorkommen, das die Temps shclechter werden durch den niedriegerem Druchfluss ?


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Was willste den noch hören?


Eine Antwort die ihm gefällt


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Antwort die nicht von dir kommt, den Fürn Arsch ist deine Antwort


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> kann es unter Umständen vorkommen, das die Temps shclechter werden durch den niedriegerem Druchfluss ?



Dazu müsste man die Wassertemperatur wissen.
Da Radiatoren nicht soviel Widerstand haben und der HF trotz seines Namens eher auf eine große Oberfläche setzt, würde ich eine Verschlechterung des Wärmeübergangs in den Kühlern höchstens im Bereich <1K erwarten. Demgegenüber steht eine 50%ige Steigerung der Kühlleistung (wenn die neuen Radiator mit genauso frischer Luft versorgt werden, wie die bestehenden), d.h. eine 33%ige Senkung des deltas Luft-Wasser.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> kann es unter Umständen vorkommen, das die Temps shclechter werden durch den niedriegerem Druchfluss ?


ja wenn der Durchfluss extrem einbricht.


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemperatur weiss ich nicht, müsste zu morgen mal ein Messgerät besorgen...


----------



## Leo. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cuplex Kryos passt also auf das p8p67 pro, für's Protokoll .

Und es sind noch knapp 1-2 mm Platz zwischen kühler und kondensator


----------



## madnews (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in das CM 690 II Advanced - Cooler Master
passen doch ein 240 und ein 120 radiator ein oder? weil 360 radiator geht nur ein slim und gute slims gibt es nicht hab ich das richtig verstanden? 
sonst brauch ich ein neues gehäuse wenn nicht insgesamt 360  reinpassen


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oben würdest du schon einen 360er rein bekommen wenn du halt etwas das Gehäuse bearbeitest vorne bei denn Schächten für Laufwerke usw.
Wenn ein Slim passt dann mit ein bisschen bearbeitung auch ein normaler 360 würde ich jetzt sagen wenn es stimmt das der 360 slim passt.
Von der länge her hat das Gehäuse ja genug Platz , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Deadhunter (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey ho, 

ich wasserjungs 

mal ne kleine frage, was für ein Gehäuse ist das den im Video?

vielen dank euch!!!

YouTube - iBuyPower Suite @ CES 2011 Featuring the Erebus Water Cooling Gaming System Linus Tech Tips

mfg


----------



## madnews (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja wenn es ohne selber rumschrauben nicht anders geht dann werd ich es mal versuchen  wollte es nur vermeiden da ich es noch nie gemacht habe aber irgendwo hier im Forum hab ich glaub ich auch schon ein Tutorial gesehen 
hat jemand evtl schon Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse gemacht ob sich das schrauben lohnt?  Ansonsten bin ich gern bereit ein neues zu kaufen


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich finde das gehäuse Top und wenn du es schon hast würde ich es nutzen, es hat viel Spielraum, du kannst ja mal messen oben wegen dem Radi, wenn da 1 oder 2 Schächte wegfallen ist das nicht so tragisch man kann dort an der Stelle auch etwas verschönern mit ein bisschen Mesh-Gitter oder so da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.
Man bekommt selbst in dem kleinen gehäuse Xigmatek Midgard einen 360er Radi unter einen dicken dazu passt sogar noch ein 240er rein, also man kann schon vieles machen, oben auf dem Gehäuse geht auch aber das kommt drauf an ob es einem gefällt oder an der Seite mit schönen ständern die denn Radi zusätzlich halten am Seitenteil und noch optisch ansprechend ist. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## madnews (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das wird meine erste wakü und ich muss mich noch in die verschiedenen Verschönerungen einlesen, aber die 2 Schächte oben können ruhig weg fallen ich brauch nur 2.


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schreib mal den Besitzer des Videos an !!!! Welches Case hat serie oben im Deckel platz für ein 480 Radiator ?


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Deadhunter schrieb:


> hey ho,
> 
> ich wasserjungs
> 
> ...


wird doch am anfang gesagt und es steht in deinem link

firma:  ibuypower  und das modell: erebus

ist aber bei denen auf der homepage noch nicht aufgelistet.fraglich ob das case solo zu kaufen ist die verkaufen nur komplett pc`s.
aber das teil ist wirklich riesig.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute, kann mir einer von euch was zu diesen Schnellverschlüssen sagen KLICK? 
Sind die OK? (sehen ja von der Art sehr verdächtig nach denen von Koolance aus)


----------



## Skaos (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind von der Sache her okay, ja, haben aber mit den Koolance nicht sehr viel gemein.. diese sind deutlich besser verarbeitet und halten auch deutlich mehr Wasser zurück, hab die damals ausprobiert wie ich noch 13/10 verwendete und bin dann danach auf die Koolance umgestiegen (die ohne den Zusatz "n", wobei die ja noch besser sein sollen was die Leckagefreiheit angeht) und bereu es wirklich nicht.. viel falsch machen kannste mit den Dingern von AT aber am Ende auch nicht.. 
Was den Durchfluss angeht kann ich dir keine genauen Werte sagen..


----------



## Kaspar (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich habe mal eine frage und zwar arbeite ich in einer Autowerkstatt und da haben wir gerade farblich echt netten Kühler Frostschutz nur ist die frage worauf muss ich achten wenn ich diesen verwenden will ?
Also erst einmal ist er Blau (Grün) das heißt das er glaube noch nicht silikat frei ist muss nochmal fragen.
Und wenn er silikat oder was auch immer frei ist kann ich ihn da benutzen ?
verdünnen tuhe ich das zeug natürlich noch weil es auch viel zu dick flüssig wäre.

Lg Kaspar

PS: ich hoffe ihr könnt verstehen was ich will


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt keine klaren Kriterium. Wenn er für Aluminiummotoren geeignet ist, ist das kein schlechtes Zeichen bezüglich Korrosionsschutz. Aber allgemein wird G48 nur deswegen gerne benutzt, weil es viele gute Erfahrungen damit gibt - Datenblatt oder Herstellerangaben lassen keine besondere Eignung für Waküs herleiten und es gibt genug andere Substanzen, die laut Hersteller besser geeignet sein sollen und die in der Praxis mehr Ärger machen. (Siehe diverse Threads zu ausflockenden oder ausfallenden, bevorzugt farbigen Zusätzen)


----------



## Kaspar (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ist dein rat einfach fragen ob er für alu motoren geht und dann testen ?
wobei das flocken nicht auszuschließen ist schließlich födern die wasser pumpen im auto einiges weniger als die einer wakü zumindest bei gediegener fahrweise 

Lg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde ganz ehrlich erwarten, dass die Pumpe im Auto mehr als die 60-80l/h einer typischen Wakü umwälzt. Aber Hauptkriterium dürften eher Temperatur und Feinstrukturen sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich bins dann mal wieder.

Ist es eigentlich egal wie Warm das Wasser in einen Kreislauf wird ?
Ich habe zz Im Graka Kreislauf bei 24 Raum Temperatur 30 ° Wassertemperatur. 
Die kommen von den 2 GTX 470. Die laufen über einen 420er Radi. Aber das Komische sind die Werte die die Grakas abgeben. Die Sagen mir für die Hauptkarte 38 ° und für die 2. 36°
Was ja ganz normale Temps sind. Den durchfluss hab ich auf etwas über 60 l gestellt. 

Ist das also bedenklich das ich die Lüfter schneller Laufen lassen sollte oder mehr durchflus reinbringen muss ? Oder noch einen Radi einsetzen ?

Achja im Spielen erreichen die Grakas ca 40 ° und unter Furmark 55 °
Im 2 D betrieb sind sie undervoltet und im 3D betrieb laufen sie etwas Übertaktet.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ist es eigentlich egal wie Warm das Wasser in einen Kreislauf wird ?


Ja eigentlich schon. Solange die Wassertemperatur + DeltaT zu den Komponenten, nicht in den Bereich steigt wo die Komponenten sich abschalten.



> Ist das also bedenklich das ich die Lüfter schneller Laufen lassen sollte oder mehr durchflus reinbringen muss ? Oder noch einen Radi einsetzen ?


Wer stehe ich nicht ganz. Bist du den mit den Temperaturen und den Lautstärke/Drehzahl der Lüfter zufrieden?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bis die Komponenten sich abschalten ist es noch ein langer weg. Das schaffe ich nicht einmal mit Furmark und die Voltage ganz oben. Selbst 30 ° Raum langen dazu noch lange nicht.

Ich dachte aber mal gelesen zu haben das die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf nicht Wärmer als 30 ° auf dauer sein soll. Wegen weichmacher im Schlauch etc.

Die Temperatur der Grakas ist für mich immer noch in Grenzen. Sie ist ja noch bei weitem besser als unter Luft. Aber wenn sie weiter steigt werde ich wohl was unternehmen müssen. Obwohl ich mit der Lautstärke zufrieden bin.


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh also 30°C kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Da müssten meine Lüfter ja immer am Anschlag laufen, wenn ich mal ne lange Zockersession mache. Im Idle schaff ich das locker mit gedrosselten Lüfter, aber unter Last no way 
So lange Dein Wasser unter 40°C bleibt (für mich wären 35°C so ne persönliche Höchstgrenze) und Deine Komponenten noch ausreichend gekühlt werden, sollte alles noch okay sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die niedrigste offizielle Vorgabe zur Wassertemperatur sind die 35°C, für die Eheim-Pumpen spezifiziert sind (selbst da gehe ich persönlich davon aus, dass Eheim schlicht keine Lauftests bei 40°C+ gemacht hat, schließlich sind die Dinger für Aquarien und Gartenteiche gedacht). Weniger schadet natürlich nie, aber bei 30°C (=ein heißer Sommertag) sollte man sich nun wirklich keine Gedanken machen.
Ich selbst komm ohne Last und bei im Moment 21°C Raumtemperatur schon knapp drüber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hab ein kleines Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die "Klebstelle" zwischen Deckel und Behälter ist nicht mehr ganz dicht, kann ich das abdichten oder besser gleich ersetzten?


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mit Plexiglaskleber.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannste versuchen abzudichten. Ich würde mir einen neuen anständigen AGB & Pumpeneinlassadapter + einen Anschluss kaufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja mit Plexiglaskleber.


Führt Conrad Schweiz nicht. 
Mal schauen wo ich den bekomme.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas bekommt man auch in jedem Bastlerladen! Ich hoffe sowas habt ihr in der Schweiz.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind jetzt mal die werde vom idle.

Das ist die Wassertemperatur etc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von Links gehts los. 
1. 120er Gehäuse Lüfter
2. Wassertemperatur der beiden Grakas
3. Wassertemperatur der CPU 
4. Durchfluss

Noch zur vollständigkeit,das sind die werte der 140er Radi Lüfter einmal Graka und einmal CPU.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Ganzen Temperatur werde gibts hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Raum Temperatur beträgt 24 °

Unter Last werden die Temps nicht viel höher zumindest im Wasser.
Aber wenns ok ist ist es ja gut Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich mich gerade frage ist, reicht ein AGB, weil ich in naher Zukunft meinen Faltserver auch noch an den Mora anschliessen werde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haupsystem steht auf dem Boden, Faltserver steht auf dem Eckschreibtisch, also einen Höhenunterschied von rund 95cm.

Nun stellt sich die Frage ein oder zwei AGB?
Zwei Aufsteck-AGB sind vorhanden.
Einer auf dem Tisch ist klar > höchster Punkt, vor oder nach Faltserver?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja mit Plexiglaskleber.



Ich finde keine genaue Angabe, aber zumindest die schwarze Ausführung, die ich hier liegen haben, fühlt sich nicht wie Acryl an.




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade frage ist, reicht ein AGB, weil ich in naher Zukunft meinen Faltserver auch noch an den Mora anschliessen werde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum befüllen reicht einer und entlüften tut der, bei genügend Durchfluss, auch irgendwann.
Zwecks besser Handhabbarkeit und Bastelei würde ich aber zwei Systeme mit eigenen AGBs und Trennkupplungen empfehlen, die sich nur den Radi teilen.
P.S.: Denk dran, dass etwaige Lüftersteuerungen nach der Radiatorausgangstemperatur arbeiten müssen, nicht nach der Temperatur irgendwo in den Systemkreisläufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Ausgleichsbehälter?
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal 45261
Preis sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## bundymania (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, das die kleinen Fließanzeiger manchmal klackern. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung ok.

Ähnlich und ohne Nebengeräusche wäre dieses Modell, das hatte ich mal getestet:

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront Challenge X2 Reservoir Tecnofront Challenge X2 Reservoir 45242

YouTube - Tecnofront Challenge X2 Reservoir AGB


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich finde keine genaue Angabe, aber zumindest die schwarze Ausführung, die ich hier liegen haben, fühlt sich nicht wie Acryl an.



Naja sah mir sehr nach Plexi aus, wenn es nur "normales" Plaste ist dürfte aber auch ein solcher Kleber die Stelle abdichten.

Edit: Hast recht laut AT ist es  ein hochzäher Spezialkunststoff! Sehr genaue Angabe übrigens. 

@ A.Meier-PS3

Ich habe den normalen EK Bay Spin und finde ihn gut … allein diese Wasserfalloptik ist schön anzuschauen, deine Version würde ich bei 2 Kreisläufen bevorzugen ich denke mal das ist auch der angedachte Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno-typisch eben. Bei denen ist alles speziell, vor allem die Produktbeschreibungen...
Worauf ich aber hinauswollte: Im Gegensatz zu Allerweltssekunden/Haushaltskleber, die auf einigen Materialien etwas besser, auf anderen etwas schlechter halten, kleben spezielle Kunststoffkleber oft nur das Material, für dass sie gedacht sind. Ich hab versehentlich mal PVC-Platten mit PVC-Kleber an ein PE-Rohr geklebt. Die konnte man fast abpusten, obwohl man bei einem 5mm Klebewulst schon fast von einer Steckverbindung sprechen sollte. Im Worst-Case greift das Lösungsmittel im Kleber den inkompatiblen Kunststoff sogar an.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was habt ihr fürne Wassertempertatur wenn das System auf Volllast läuft? 

MfG


----------



## Fire8ird (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe bei Volllast so um die 28°C bei 22°C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hatte heute 55°C Wassertemperatur -.-


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Januar 2011)

55°C?! Was ist da denn passiert?

Ich hab maxinal eine Delta von 12°C also 20°C Raumtemperatur zu 32°C Wassertemperatur.


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch eine max Delta von 12°C.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ganz normal battlefield gezockt .. und dann kam sehr wärme luft von oben .. der radiator war schweine heiss und die schläuche wie warme gummibärchen .. hatte das vorher nie .. hab dann das system abkühlen lassen mit offenem fenster und dann nochmal gezockt und die temps stiegen wieder auf über 50°C ..


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn alle Teile warm sind muss das Wasser ja zirkulieren.Kann sein das dein Radi zugestaubt is oder die Lüfter drehen nich wie sie sollen.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nunja hab mal kontrolliert .. der radi ist so gut wie staubfrei und die lüfter laufen auch ganz normal ..


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einen Mora sind solche Temps eigentlich fast unmöglich.

Ist irgendetwas zu ?
Filter, Anschlüsse etc ?


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine hardware ist komplett übertaktet .. so läuft sie aber schon ziemlich lange und bisher waren die temperaturen immer im grünen bereich .. habe alles kontrollirt .. pumpendurchfluss auch schon höhrer gestellt ..


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie waren die Temps vorher?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja blos es ist die einzige Erklärung. Es muss irgend etwas den durchfluss behintern. Was haben die Komponenten für Temps ?
Also CPU etc ?


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vorher .. waren sie nachem zocken nie höher als 37°C


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mein was für Temps hat die CPU und die Grakas jetzt gerade. Das Wasser wissen wir ja nun.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja blos es ist die einzige Erklärung. Es muss irgend etwas den durchfluss behintern. Was haben die Komponenten für Temps ?
> Also CPU etc ?




Im AGB läuft das wasser wie immer durch .. cpu geht auf 75°C .. die grakas auf über 60°C und das Board auf 50°C


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Lüfter Temperatur gesteuert oder normal angeschlossen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du für Lüfter am Mora oder betreibst den Passiv


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die lüfter laufen über eine lüftersteuerung .. bei zocken drehe ich auf 12v hoch .. sonnst um die 5v ..  am mora sind 9 be quiet silent wings .. 5x usc und 4x pure 120mm


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Im AGB läuft das wasser wie immer durch .. cpu geht auf 75°C .. die grakas auf über 60°C und das Board auf 50°C



Idle, Last. Furmark/Prime ?

wen es idle ist ist es zuviel. Im Spiel naja, Unter Prime etc ok.

Aber wie gesagt ich denke das entweder Lüfter aus sind oder irgendwoe eine Verengung im Schlauch oder so ist. 

Durchflus kannst du nicht messen oder ?
Hast du einen Filter ? Wenn ja welchen.
Was hast du zuletzt an der Wakü gemacht ?


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die temps sind wärend ich zocke ..  

mir gehts auch nich darum das die temps ok sind .. sondern das sie vorher nie so hoch waren .. 


nen filter habe ich nicht eingebaut den durchfluss kann ich über die aquasuite einstellen. habe zuletzt die pumpe anders positioniert .. nach dem umbau lief alles genau wie vorher .. das problem ist erst heute aufgetreten ..


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber einen Durchflussmesser hast du nicht an deiner AquastreamXT oder auqaero angeschlossen


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber einen Durchflussmesser hast du nicht an deiner AquastreamXT oder auqaero angeschlossen




nein habe ich nicht ..


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kann es am Durchfluss liegen


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn im Agb noch Bewegung zu sehen ist sollte es reichen wenn nichts mehr zu sehen ist kann es gut daran liegen.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja wenn mir den agb anschaue sieht das fließbild genau wie immer aus .. denke daran liegt es nicht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ganz pauschal gefragt was verwendest du für Wasser ?


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

destilliertes wasser mit 0815 korrosionsschutz


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das System richtig entlüftet?
Die Wassertemperatur mit einem Thermometer gegen geprüft?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

0815 Korosionsschutz ?

Ähm ja kann es nicht sein das da die Kühler etwas zugesetzt sind ?....
bzw unter umstaänden das Kupfer reagiert ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das Wasser 50° hat muss der Radi aber ne gewaltige Hitze abgeben.
Oder ist eventuell der Tempsensor defekt weil bei 50° heisen Wasser sind meiner Meinung nach die Temps der Komponenten doch bissl niedrig.


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es seit heute ist, hast du dann heute irgendwas verändert? Rechner/Mora anders hingestellt oder sowas?


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die wärme die aus dem radiator kommt is echt enorm ! ich denke die temps die angezeigt werden stimmen .. thermometer habe ich leider nicht zu hand ..  entlüftet ist es auch .. nach pcgh printausgabe .. das die kühler zugesetzt sind könnte sein .. aber dann müssten ja auf einmal alle kühler gleichzeitig dicht sein ??


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenns einmal mit Kupfer reagiert wird es sich nicht auf einen beschränken. Ich denke es liegt daran das ist für mich die letzte logische Erklärung.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das heisst jetzt die einzelnen kühler mal durchspülen und neues wasser mit besserem korrosionsschutz verwenden ??


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube nich das da was korrodiert ist. Ich hab nur destiliertes Wasser drin und keine Probleme. Wenn doch was korrodiert sein sollte müssten die Temps von den Komponenten nicht stimmen im Verhältnis zur Wasser Temp. Der Radi scheint ja auch wärme abzugeben also scheint der ja richtig zu arbeiten.


edit: Du hast die Pumpe umgesetzt oder? Wenn du dabei Das Wasser abgelassen hast und dann wieder neu befühlt hast würde ich auch auf Luft im System tippen.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

soo hier mal ein screen ..

wenn ich jetzt prime anmache .. geht der cpu auf 98°C ..


----------



## drunkendj (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temps sind definitiv zu hoch. Selbst wenn ich dem Aquastream Sensor mal ankreide das er 10 °C zu viel anzeigt(was im worst case sein kann) ist das immer noch viel zu viel für ein Mora und dein System.  
 Aber so wie ich das sehe stimmt der Durchfluss, Lüfter drehen auch und der Mora ist sauber dann bleibt eigentlich nur Luft im Kreislauf oder die Lüfter saugen irgendwie warme Luft an. Was anderes fält mir nicht ein.


----------



## kreids (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe eine schnellkupplung von Koolance diese hier
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-3-8--OD-5-8---Stecker--High-Flow----VL3.html
diese kupplung ist soweit ja auch ok,nur leider hat es mir die dichtung zerissen.
welcher passt dazu 
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c361_O-Ringe.html

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11x1,6mm oder 11,1x1,6mm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Misst du die Temperatur am heißen oder am kalten Ende des Kreislaufes? Wenn der Sensor aus Sicht des Radiators vor den Hauptwärmequellen liegt, dann kann es unmöglich am Durchfluss/Verstopfungen/... liegen.

Ansonsten: Ich komme mit prime&furmark auf ein Delta von 20K. Ohne Lüfter.


----------



## Walt (19. Januar 2011)

Moin, 

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es eine Flüssigkeit gibt mit der man nasse Hardware "trocknen" kann... Die hat das Wasser verdrängt und verdampft dann.
Was einer was das genau ist?

Gruß


----------



## drunkendj (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bremsenreiniger dürfte solche Eigenschaften haben. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es das ist was du meinst. Kann gut sein das es da noch was anderes gibt.    Sonst hilft ein 50°C warmer Backofen auch gut gegen nasse Hardware. Mfg


----------



## Walt (19. Januar 2011)

Also kann ich einfach Ethanol oder sowas nehmen?


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walt schrieb:


> Also kann ich einfach Ethanol oder sowas nehmen?



Nur wenn du kein Plexiglas im Kreislauf hast .


----------



## Walt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will ja die Hardware vom Wasser "befreien". In den Kreislauf soll's ja nicht rein...


----------



## drunkendj (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ethanol ist bestimmt zu aggressiv. Bremsenreiniger dürfte auch nicht ohne sein. Man müsste das mal auf alter Hardware testen.

edit:  Das sicherste is da auf jedenfall ein warmer Backofen zum trocknen. Dauert zwar länger und man muss alles ausbauen aber es funktioniert eigentlich immer.


----------



## Walt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe halt mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man damit am besten das Wasser was unter den Bauteilen sitzt wegbekommt...


----------



## drunkendj (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kriechöle wie WD 40 zum beispiel unterwandern Wasser auch und drängen es dadurch weg. Ist aber mit sicherheit nicht das richtige um Hardware damit zu trocknen. Gibt da bestimmt spezial Reiniger die sich dafür eignen. Ich wüsste jetzt aber nicht wo man so etwas her bekommt.   Wenn du die Hardware aber lang genug warm stellst verschwindet auch das Wasser unter den Bauteilen. Mfg


----------



## empty (19. Januar 2011)

Klingt für mich stark nach Aceton. Damit würde ich aber aufpassen denn Plastik "schmilzt" regelrecht bei Kontakt. Auf so einen blanken PCB könnte ich es mir vorstellen. Aber die Backofenvariante gefällt besten.


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Waschbenzin könnte auch eine Option sein.


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sag ich auch mal!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



drunkendj schrieb:


> Ethanol ist bestimmt zu aggressiv. Bremsenreiniger dürfte auch nicht ohne sein. Man müsste das mal auf alter Hardware testen.



Bremsenreiniger ist deutlich aggressiver als Ethanol oder so ziemlich jede andere im Haushalt gebräuchliche Reinigungsflüssigkeit.


Die einzig mir bekannte Methode, mit anderen Flüssigkeiten zu "trocknen" läuft ebenfalls auf Kriechöle hinaus, die das Wasser verdrängen. Aber die brauchen dann ihrerseits ewig (ggf. wortwörtlich), bis sie weg sind. Man kann Wasser zwar durch z.B. Alkohle tauschen, in dem man das ganze in ein Bad aus reinem Alkohol gibt, die dann ihrerseits leicht abtrocknen - aber ne gängige Methode im Umgang mit Hardware ist das nicht.

Wenn es destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusätze war, würde ich es bei trockener Luft lassen. Dauert vielleicht ein Weilchen, hat aber keine Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kontaktspray könnte auch helfen - wirkt ähnlich wie Kriechöle verdampft aber fast 100%ig .


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:

Möchte mir die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T kaufen und sehe das es für ca. 5€ mehr, die Retail-Version von Swiftech gibt. 
*Lohnt sich das Zubehör?* 
Soweit ich sehe müsste das Extra dabei sein:
2x Gummidämpfer
1x Mossgummipad 

Danke!


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö lohnt nicht. Am günstigesten kommst du mit der Standard Laing + Zern Deckel weg oder dem Phobya Bundle.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Januar 2011)

Dachte für 5€ kann man nichts falsch machen. Dann eben die Standardausführung.
Danke

Hab den Deckel schon da liegen mit dem fahr ich auch ganz gut.

P.s.:Sorry für doppel post


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Swiftech ist kein "retail", sondern rebranded - und das Zubehör, was damit einhergeht, ist wertlos.


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt sich die Laing um zu löten damit die die Leistung einer "pro" hat?

Werde in meinem zukünftigen Kreislauf die Komponenten verbauen/Kühlen:
420er Radi
Laing-Pumpe 
AGB
CPU & Mainboard werden gekühlt, später vielleicht noch die Graka.

P.s.: Das die Garantie damit weg ist, ist mir bekannt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dich die Lautstärke nicht stört kannst es machen


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehe ich recht der Vermutung das damit die Lebensdauer der Pumpe sich verringert, weil sie mehr leistet?
Dann zu meiner Ursprünglichen Frage, lohnt es sich zwecks Kühlleistung? Die Vielen Tests im Netz sind da ein wenig widersprüchlich, da ja der Deckel auch eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann sein oder auch nicht.


----------



## Walt (20. Januar 2011)

Ich würde es lassen. Mehr Durchfluss bringt dir nicht wirklich was.
Ich hab mit ner normalen Laing ca 120l/h.
Habe CPU, 2xGpu, Board, mora3 und schnellkupplungen drin.
Wenn ich die dann drossele (auf ca 80l) hab ich immer noch die gleichen Temps...


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich die Laing um zu löten damit die die Leistung einer "pro" hat?


Du meinst wohl DDC-1T Plus. Die Pro ist die normale Laing mit einem anderen Deckel. Und Nein das lohnt nicht.


----------



## AeroX (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo jungs,
hab nur ne kurze Frage: Und zwar ob es einen wakükühler für diese RAMs gibt 
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (HX3X12G1600C9) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, diesen hier : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya RAM-Kühler U-Cool - Black (DDR1/DDR2/DDR3) - 8mm Phobya RAM-Kühler U-Cool - Black (DDR1/DDR2/DDR3) - 8mm 19071


----------



## AeroX (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe!


----------



## bundymania (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mips Kühler würden auch passen, sind aber deutlich teurer


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. Januar 2011)

Weiß jemand wie man die weißen Abstandhalter vom Heatkiller X³ GTX580 wieder in den Kühler bekommt. Ich hab vom Ac Shop die vernikelte Variante und da liegen die so nur dabei und lassen sich nicht in die Vorgergesehen Löcher stecken.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## b0s (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seh ich das richtig, dass ein Phobya G-Changer und ein Swiftech MCR QPK sehr nahe beieinander liegende Kühlleistungen hab obwohl der eine 6cm dick und der andere nur 3,5cm ist?
(so gesehen im awardfabrik roundup der 360er. lassen sich die Ergebnisse auf die 240er gleicher Serie übertragen?)


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lässt sich auch auf die 240er übertragen. Spätestens wenn man mehr Leistung in die Wakü pumpt zeigt sich die bessere Leistung des Phobya.


----------



## b0s (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein System wandelt mit 24/7 OC derzeit max 330 Watt in Wärme um, was sich sehr langfristig höchstens um 100W durch ne stärkere Graka ändert.
Zwecks Gehäuseumzug plane ich daher auf einen MagiCool 280er und einen (dicken) 240er umzusteigen. Da stellt sich mir dann die Frage ob sich die Reserven des G-Changer bemerkbar machen würden oder ne spätere Ergänzung um einen 120er mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch darf der Temperaturunterschied zwischen CPU (1090t 3,7GHz, 4h-Vollast) und Wasser sein?
Momentan sind es ca. 15°.
Kühler Heatkiller 3.0 CU


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.Meier-PS3 DeltaT von 15° ist doch ok. Kommt aber auch auf die Radiator- und Lüfterleistung an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frag nur weil der 1090t 48° hat und Wassertemp nach dem 1090t 33°.
Direkt vor dem 1090t hab ich keinen Sensor, aber am Auslass vom Mora, 26°C.
Zwischen Mora und dem 1090t sind noch zwei GTX460 und der Mainboardkühler.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist doch alles ok so.


----------



## b0s (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich keine vergleichenden Reviews finde mal eine schätzfrage: Ist der Magicool 280 einem Swiftech MCR220 nennenswert voraus? (Drehzahlbereich 500-1000 RPM).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> ist doch alles ok so.


Ich wollte einfach nur sicherheitshalber vor meinem Umbau nachfragen, ob das so passt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64101
Kennt von euch jemand die?
Wie sind die von der Dichtheit her?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe diese bei mir liegen, aber nicht eingebaut.  Es kann immer mal passieren das nen Anschluss undicht ist. Aber mir ist nicht bekannt, das dieser Anschluss zum lecken neigt.
Käme der 90° Quader auch in Frage? Da hättest du ein Drehgelenk weniger und somit ist die Chance geringe das ne undichte Stelle auftritt.


----------



## drunkendj (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 2 davon einer ist undicht und den anderen hab ich noch nicht benutzt. Ich habe auch noch einfach drehbare 45° Winkel vom selben Hersteller und die sind dicht. Mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir bei meiner letzten Bestellung ein paar gekauft, aber jetzt wo ich sie in Natura sehe, hab ich meine Zweifel ob die wirklich dicht sind. Haben vorallem beim Aussengewinde relativ viel Spiel für meinen Geschmack.

Nochmal Winkel bestellen werd ich nicht, also werd ich mit geraden Anschlüssen und Knickschutzfeder arbeiten.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe auch diese Anschlusswinkel, bei mir sind sie soweit dicht, ich hoffe sie bleiben es auch, wenn sie aber lecken währe das nicht so schlimm das sie aussen beide Radis mit dem DFM verbinden ohne Schlauch zu benutzen.
Werde mal schauen wenn sie lecken schreibe ich das mal rein, hoffe das der SLI-Verbinder auch dicht hält , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## b0s (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie würdet ihr die Lüfter ausrichten? Auf dem Boden und unterm Deckel sitzen jeweils ein 240er Radi.
Ich hätte aus Staubschutzgründen gerne mehr rein als rausblasende Lüfter, aber bin mir wegen der Thermik nicht sicher (Lufttemperatur für oberen Radi).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die zweite Variante funktioniert... zumindest würde Sie wohl schlechtere Ergebnisse liefern, denke ich.

- Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Variante 1 ist mMn besser... gerichteter Lufstrom, damit weniger Verwirbelungen, dadurch etwas leiser (kann ich mir vorstellen).

Außerdem: Soweit ich weiß, konfiguriert man Lüfter immer so, dass man im Inneren einen Unterdruck hat (also mehr raus als rein). Dadurch verringer man die Gefahr von Luftstau. Ist bei WaKü zwar nicht ganz so dramatisch wie bei LuKü, trotzdem bleiben aber noch Bauteile, die nicht in der WaKü hängen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob Unter- oder Überdruck ist ziemlich wurscht. Idealerweise hat man keins von beiden, damit die Lüfter möglichst effektiv arbeiten. Um das optimale aus den Radiatoren zu holen, würde ich versuchen, die Luftströme zu entkoppeln. D.h.:
unten rein, vorne unten raus
hinten oben rein, oben raus


----------



## b0s (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na danke ruyven, damit hast du eine meiner tendenziell schon verworfenen Varianten wieder ausgegraben 
Ich finde die Idee gut, bin aber skeptisch, ob ein einzelner 120er geeignet ist jeweils die Warme Luft von einem 240er Radi zu entsorgen. Bei ähnlicher Drehzahl geht das ja rein rechnerisch schonmal nicht.
_Tante edith sagt: Musser ja auch gar nicht, ich will ja etwas Überdruck haben und die Luft wird i.d.R. nicht so warm sein, dass es die Luftzuggekühlten Bauteile aufheizt._

Ich hatte vor einen geringen Überdruck zu erzeugen, sodass Staub möglichst nicht woanders als durch Lüfter angesogen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ja nicht "jeweils ein 120er". Es ist unten ein 120er, der einen 240er entsorgen soll und oben ist es ein 240er, der von einem 120er beliefert wird. Da bleibt netto unten einmal 120raus zuwenig und oben 120raus zuviel, was sich zu einem Teilluftstrom quer durchs Gehäuse kombinieren sollte 

Schwieriger ist imho das Netzteil. Das saugt unten zusätzlich ab (d.h. der obere Radi profitiert ggf. von einem zweiten Luftlieferanten?), bläst seine Abluft aber so raus, dass der hintere 120er sie wieder ansaugen könnte.
Ich sag mal: Ausprobieren.


----------



## b0s (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, ich hatte nach dem ichs richtig verstanden hab sofort falsch weitergedacht  und angenommen der obere Radi soll von außen mit Luft versorgt werd und nur der hintenoben-Lüfter den Kram rausschaufeln. Aber deine Variante klingt attraktiv.

Also Netzteil ist geplant mit Lüfter nach unten montiert zu werden, sodass es nichts aus dem Gehäuseinneren wegsaugt. Lediglich die warme Abluft würde dann wohl oben wieder eingezogen...
Hm eventuell verpass ich dem hintenoben Lüfter ne Schirmung von unten oder sowat.


----------



## naxus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal ne kleine frage 
was ist eig. besser wärmeleitpaste oder wärmeleitpad???


----------



## Dukex2 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansichtssache.
Manche schwören beim wechseln des GPU-Kühlelers auf Pads, andere raten davon mit allen mitteln ab. 
Persönlich würde ich zur Paste raten, einfach in der Handhabung.

Wenn einen guten Vergleich brauchst schau hier rein. -klick mich-


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



naxus schrieb:


> hab mal ne kleine frage
> was ist eig. besser wärmeleitpaste oder wärmeleitpad???


Natürlich die Paste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.
> Manche schwören beim wechseln des GPU-Kühlelers auf Pads, andere raten davon mit allen mitteln ab.
> Persönlich würde ich zur Paste raten, einfach in der Handhabung.
> 
> Wenn einen guten Vergleich brauchst schau hier rein. -klick mich-



Bei GPU-Komplettkühlern muss man sich sowieso an die Vorgaben des Kühlerherstellers halten, sonst gibts Probleme mit der Bauteilhöhe. Ansonsten ist Paste eindeutig die bessere Wahl.
(einzige Ausnahme: RAM. Da macht es sich beim Einbau sehr bezahlt, wenn nichts schmieriges, sondern etwas leicht klebriges Modul und Kühler verbindet)


----------



## SonicNoize (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt auch Hersteller, die hatten wohl die Absicht, beides zu kombinieren. Pads an RAM, Spannungsversorgung und Paste auf der GPU.

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist und die Einbauanleitung nicht mehr existiert, sollte man den Kühler mal auf die Karte heben und einfach schauen, ob alle Bauteile den Kühler gleichzeitig berühren oder ob es unterschiedliche Abstände gibt.

Man kann zwar mit Gewalt die Karte an den Kühler schrauben und per Schrauben die Platine überall an den Kühler zwingen, aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache. 

Mein Kühler hat Paste auf RAM und GPU, allerdings werden die Bauteile der Spannungsversorgung mit einem Pad gekühlt. Das sieht man aber, wenn man den Kühler einfach nur draufhebt.


----------



## computertod (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage:
mein Q6600 B3 (@3Ghz @1,288V) hat atm die CoreTemps 67|66|59|62 °C und läuft schon seit heute morgen voll ausgelastet mit Folding@Home.
sind die Temps normal oder sollte ich da nochmal nachprüfen? im Kreislauf ist zwar noch die HD5770, die Idlet aber mit 44° C vor sich hin. gekühlt wird von einem Aquacomputer Airplex Evo 120 und einem Autoradi mit 40x70cm


----------



## b0s (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry wenn ich dazwischenfunke: Taugen diese Schlauchschellen? -> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Schlauchschelle 16mm (5/8" OD) Kunststoff UV Blau PrimoChill Schlauchschelle 16mm (5/8" OD) Kunststoff UV Blau 68059


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht wirklich. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm silber Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm silber 68085
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz 68086


----------



## Sysnet (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Bei dem Preis kann man schon Mal eine mitnehmen.

Die empfohlenen von KingPiranhas sind aber besser.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage:
> mein Q6600 B3 (@3Ghz @1,288V) hat atm die CoreTemps 67|66|59|62 °C und läuft schon seit heute morgen voll ausgelastet mit Folding@Home.
> sind die Temps normal oder sollte ich da nochmal nachprüfen? im Kreislauf ist zwar noch die HD5770, die Idlet aber mit 44° C vor sich hin. gekühlt wird von einem Aquacomputer Airplex Evo 120 und einem Autoradi mit 40x70cm



Es kommt darauf an, wie warm das Wasser ist. Es kann ja sein, dass Deine Radis die Energie nicht komplett an die Luft abgeben können und die Temperatur des Wassers immer weiter leicht ansteigt. Somit würde das Wasser nach 2 Stunden Last vielleicht 30°C, nach 8 Stunden 35°C und dann nach 12 Stunden 38°C habe. Dann würde natürlich auch die Temperatur der CPU steigen. Steigt die CPU-Temperatur konstant mit der Wassertemperatur an, sollte alles in Ordnung sein.
Ich finde die HD5770 im IDLE mit 44°C schon sehr warm, was auf eine hohe Wassertemperatur schließen lässt. Meine GTX 275 wird unter Last gerade mal 44°-47°C warm, bei einer Wassertemperatur um 30°C.


----------



## AeroX (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Jungs!!

Ich hab nur ne kurze Frage: 

Und zwar wird öfter hier bei der Kühlflüssigkeit G48 + dest. Wasser empfohlen. 
Was ist G48?
G48 ins dest. Wasser ist besser als ohne?
Link? (wo das zeug zu kaufen gibt)

Danke schonmal! 
mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schonmal Google genutzt?


----------



## AeroX (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nagut  Hat sich fast alles geklärt 

Fehlt aber noch:

G48 ins dest. Wasser ist besser als ohne?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> G48 ins dest. Wasser ist besser als ohne?


G48 musst schon verdünnen.


----------



## AeroX (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dankeee


----------



## b0s (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm silber Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm silber 68085
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz 68086





Sysnet schrieb:


> Sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Bei dem Preis kann man schon Mal eine mitnehmen.
> 
> Die empfohlenen von KingPiranhas sind aber besser.



Geht darum, dass ich demnächst den 16/11er MK auf meine PS Tüllen ziehn werd und gelesen hab bei dem solle man den Schlauch besser sichern. Farblich wären die Primochills sehr nett und ich denke große Lasten müssten sien ich gerade halten. Wenn sie aber echt ungeeignet sind würd ich wohl von ihnen absehen und mich anderweitig umgucken (verlinkte Metallschlauchschellen oder Kabelbinder)


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm besser 16/10mm Schlauch.


----------



## Musikfreak (30. Januar 2011)

Hi

Ich habe zurzeit mein CPU und Grafikkarte  mit Wasserkühlung gekühlt.

Jetzt wollte ich noch das Mainboard und die Arbeitsspeicher damit kühlen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage schafft es mein 3x120 Radio oder sollte ich noch ein zweiten anschließen

Yannik


----------



## Sysnet (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Größe sollen den die PS-Tüllen haben? Wenn man hier richtig auswählt sollte es ohne Sicherung keine Problem geben. 16\10+10mm Perfect Seal und man benötigt eigentlich keine Sicherung mehr(wie mal wieder von KingPiranhas empfohlen).

Die Plastik-Schellen habe ich selbst oben im Case da ich die Schläuche dort öfter mal bewege wegen meinem Slot-In AGB. Die sind ok. Wenn man die zur Seite hin öffnet kann man die auch wieder verwenden. Doch sind die Federbandschellen noch einen Tick besser und halten einfach kräftiger. Dafür kann man die aber nur mit ner Zange über die Schläuche schieben. Die Primos sind da in der Handhabung angenehmer.

Halten tun sie alle. Bestell doch einfach mal Beide und teste selbst. Kosten ja nicht viel die Dinger. Oder nimm eben die passende Schlauch\Anschluss Kombi. Dann kannst Du ganz drauf verzichten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Welche Größe sollen den die PS-Tüllen haben? Wenn man hier richtig auswählt sollte es ohne Sicherung keine Problem geben. 16\10+*10mm Perfect Seal* und man benötigt eigentlich keine Sicherung mehr(wie mal wieder von KingPiranhas empfohlen).


Hast es dir schon selbst beantwortet.  

@Musikfreak wie sieht den deine Wakü/Komponenten aus?


----------



## Musikfreak (30. Januar 2011)

Öhm ich weiß es nicht mehr welche Wakü komponen, ich kann sagen das bei vollast zurzeit die temperatur  bei 41 Grad ist.

Und jetzt möchte ich noch mein Asus Mainboard und 4Gb RAM kühlen

Yannik


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperatur von was ist 41°C? 
Wenn das die CPU ist: Dann hast du garantiert auch noch Reserven für Mobo und Ram. Wenn es das Wasser ist: Da muss noch ein neuer Radi dazu.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Öhm ich weiß es nicht mehr welche Wakü komponen


Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? 



> Und jetzt möchte ich noch mein Asus Mainboard und 4Gb RAM kühlen


Das Board macht noch halbwegs Sinn, aber den RAM brauchste nicht kühlen. Investier das Geld lieber wo anders z.b. HDD Kühlung/Dämmung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: In wie weit lassen sich Rückschlüsse auf den Durchfluss ziehen aufgrund der Umdrehhungszahlen der Durchflussanzeige?
Pro Umdrehhung braucht die Anzeige 1,1s und der "Wasserfall" benutzt etwa 2/3 der Länge.
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal 45261


----------



## Musikfreak (30. Januar 2011)

Bin grad unterwegs und schreib von iPhone und weiß meine Komponenten nicht auswendig. Der CPU wird 41 Grad warm, dachte das RAM auch noch was bringt.

Yannik


----------



## mojoxy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne RAM bringt gar nix. Die Teile werden ja bei langem nicht mehr so warm wie früher. DDR3-RAM hat ja nur noch 1,5V anliegen (Ausnahmen 1,65V). Da gibts nicht mehr so viel Verlustleistung. Auch Mainboard ist eher fraglich, ob das was bringt. Ist es denn Instabil oder wird extrem warm (also kurz vor der Notabschaltung)? Solange das MB ne einigermaßen gescheite Kühlung hat, brauchste na nicht mit WAKÜ drauf. Es sei denn für den Look oder für extrem OC


----------



## b0s (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nimm besser 16/10mm Schlauch.




Ich Depp hab mich verguckt und dachte MK hat nur 16/11er, aber da sind ja genauso auch 16/10er........
Damit hätte sich die Frage auch quasi erledigt, da ich bei 10m ID bereits weiß, dass Schlauchschellen auf PS nicht nötig sind.

@ Sysnet danke für den Erfahrungsbericht  ich werd einfach mal beide Sorten zum testen mitbestellen, dann bin ich für die Zukunft schlauer.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend .. such nen 360er Radiator für meinen CPU .. könnt ihr mir was gutes empfehlen ? so um die 60€ ? 

Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 Alphacool NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 35034
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 360 Phobya G-Changer 360 35153


----------



## Happyplace4190 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der günstigere würde reichen oder ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau


----------



## Happyplace4190 (30. Januar 2011)

juuut danke dir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: Wie kann man die Eheim 1046 und 1048 unterscheiden?
Gibt es irgendwelche optische Erkennungsmerkmale?


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Technische Daten:*
Pumpenleistung: 300 l/h
Förderhöhe: 1,20 mWs
Leistungsaufnahme: 5 W
Abmessungen L x B x H mm: *145 x 75 x 103*
Keramikachse und Keramiklagerung
EHEIM-Nr.: 1046-790
*
Technische Daten:*
Pumpenleistung: 600 l/h
Förderhöhe: 1,50 m
Leistungsaufnahme: 10 W
Abmessungen L x B x H mm: *147 x 75 x 118*
Keramikachse und Keramiklagerung
EHEIM-Nr.: 1048-790


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2011)

Also recht deutlich 

Frage: Passen 16/10 Kompakt Schlauchanschlüsse von AT auf den HK 3.0?

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> *Technische Daten:*
> Pumpenleistung: 300 l/h
> Förderhöhe: 1,20 mWs
> Leistungsaufnahme: 5 W
> ...



Außerdem steht hinten drauf, was drin ist.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand nen Shop der Wakü Zeugs(11/8er Schlauch) und "normale" Hardware(Festplatten) führt? Ich brauch gerade von beidem ein bisschen und hab keine Lust auf zwei Bestellungen und doppeltes Porto.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen Shop der Wakü Zeugs(11/8er Schlauch) und "normale" Hardware(Festplatten) führt? Ich brauch gerade von beidem ein bisschen und hab keine Lust auf zwei Bestellungen und doppeltes Porto.



Jo Mindfactory schau mal da


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Einzige was die an Schlauch haben ist 10/8er PUR  .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja dann wirst du wohl Pech haben und musst Versuchen die Hardware so zu bekommen. Oder wenn sie über 100 € kommt dann geht MF was zumindest einmal Versand einspart.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2011)

Kann denn niemand sagen ob 16/10 er Kompakt Schraubtüllen auf den HK 3.0 passen?

Mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle: Vielleicht sendet AT auch auf Anfrage per Maxibrief (wenn es nur 1m Schlauch sein sollte ist das ja nicht so viel) oder wenigstens als Päckchen.


----------



## Uter (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Gaming_King:
Afaik passen nur die 16/10er von TFC auf die 2. Version des 3.0. Das Kompakt bezieht sich auf die Länge und nicht auf den Durchmesser, entsprechend passen sie vermutlich nicht. Sicher weiß ich es jedoch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> @Olstyle: Vielleicht sendet AT auch auf Anfrage per Maxibrief (wenn es nur 1m Schlauch sein sollte ist das ja nicht so viel) oder wenigstens als Päckchen.



Machen sie zwar auch, aber bei 3,50€ normalen Versand spart das quasi nichts mehr.


----------



## Trafalgar (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage wurde vermutlich schon des Öfteren gestellt, habe auch schon Antworten gelesen, aber sicher ist sicher.

Würde dieser Kühler und diese Backplate auch auf jede GTX570 passen?

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler - EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX - Acetal
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler - EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - black

Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Würde dieser Kühler und diese Backplate auch auf jede GTX570 passen?


Auf die im Referenzdesign, ja.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent G1/4 71163
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Durchflussmesser?

Gegenvorschläge (möglichst klein und direkt an Mainboard anschliessbar)?


Ich frag euch ja soviel, drum wollte euch allen mal einen grossen Dank für eure Hilfe aussprechen.


----------



## snapstar123 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent G1/4 71163
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Durchflussmesser?
> 
> Gegenvorschläge (möglichst klein und direkt an Mainboard anschliessbar)?
> Ich frag euch ja soviel, drum wollte euch allen mal einen grossen Dank für eure Hilfe aussprechen.



Also ein Vorteil währe auf jeden fall wenn du eine Lüftersteuerung hättest da man an manchen Boards nicht genau die RPM auslesen kann.
Vom Platz her reicht das Kabel um die Steuerung zu dem DFM in eine kleine Ecke zu setzen und denn DFM auch irgendwo schön in Zene zu setzen.
Bei mir sieht es so aus, ausen am Radi bis zum Schacht, das Kabel ist auch sehr lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel langt bis zur Platine oder Steuerung die unten in einem 5.25" Schacht sitzt.
So weit habe ich keine weiteren Erfarhungen da du ja die RPM-Signale umrechnen musst.
Ich glaube @ruyven_macaran müsste sich mit dem DFM gut auskennen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen DFM der man am MB anschliessen kann ist meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmiessenes Geld. Da kann man sich auch das Tachosignal der Pumpe ans Board klemmen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Einen DFM der man am MB anschliessen kann ist meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmiessenes Geld. Da kann man sich auch das Tachosignal der Pumpe ans Board klemmen.


Welches Tachosignal bei einer Eheim 1046?


----------



## p00nage (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, ich meld mich hier auch mal wieder  Ich hätte ma ne frage, kann man durch dem umstieg von nem Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146 auf einen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator 35183 ca 150W Abwärme mehr bewältigen ? Da alles Intern verbaut wird, ist kaum noch platz für was größeres, muss auch schon ob ich überhaupt nen 420er rein bekomm. Was für Lüfter wären außerdem zu empfehlen? hab zurzeit Nanoxias und naja sind so mittelmäßig. Case wird nen Lian Li A05 da gabs von mir hier schon nen Thread dazu ob nen 420er reinpasst und langsam gehts dann in die Entstehungsphase da meine aktuelle Hardware nun einen Abnehmer gefunden hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte kein Problem darstellen - geringere Wassertemperaturen als vorher kannst du aber kaum erwarten .


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage und zwar wie trockne ich am besten meinen AGB, soll ich ihn einfach offen liegen lassen, bloss das Problem wenn er offen liegt sammelt sich ja wieder Staub an.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SonicNoize (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage und zwar wie trockne ich am besten meinen AGB, soll ich ihn einfach offen liegen lassen, bloss das Problem wenn er offen liegt sammelt sich ja wieder Staub an.
> Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Ich nehme dafür ein sanftes Geschirrtuch und blase ihn anschließend mit Pressluft aus, um die Fasern und Fusseln des Tuchs raus zu bekommen.


----------



## p00nage (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem darstellen - geringere Wassertemperaturen als vorher kannst du aber kaum erwarten .



Um wieviel Watt ist die Kühlleistung eines 420er besser als von einem 360er?

Kann mir jmd sagen wieviel Watt ein Single 120/140mm schafft weil dann kann ich den Radiatorenbedarf weng planen. Und welche Lüfter sind zurzeit die erste Wahl?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Leistung steigt und fällt mit der Temperaturdifferenz. Wenn du 0K anstrebst, schafft alle Radiatoren 0W 
Zur Dimensionierung kannst du einfach nach der Lüfterfläche gehen: 432cm² für den 360er, 588cm² für den 420er, 196cm² für den 140er und 144cm³ für den 120er. Ein doppelt so großer Radiator kann entweder ~doppelt soviel Wärme bei gleicher Temperaturdifferenz abführen oder er kann die gleiche Wärme bei halber Differenz bewältigen.


----------



## p00nage (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Leistung steigt und fällt mit der Temperaturdifferenz. Wenn du 0K anstrebst, schafft alle Radiatoren 0W
> Zur Dimensionierung kannst du einfach nach der Lüfterfläche gehen: 432cm² für den 360er, 588cm² für den 420er, 196cm² für den 140er und 144cm³ für den 120er. Ein doppelt so großer Radiator kann entweder ~doppelt soviel Wärme bei gleicher Temperaturdifferenz abführen oder er kann die gleiche Wärme bei halber Differenz bewältigen.



ja ok war weng schlecht von mir ausgedrückt, aber der Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch eine Lüfterempfehlung, da mir die Nanoxia mit 800u/min denk ich zu laut sind. Außerdem bräuchte ich ja dann eh neue140mm Lüfter.


----------



## Uter (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Enermax T.B. Silence oder Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro.


----------



## p00nage (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DIe Noiseblocker Kosten ja das fast das doppelte, also sind sie auch besser?


----------



## SonicNoize (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



p00nage schrieb:


> DIe Noiseblocker Kosten ja das fast das doppelte, also sind sie auch besser?



Wenns dir um die Lautstärke geht - ja.


----------



## Uter (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Noiseblocker haben das bessere Lager und einen besseren Lieferumfang (Entkopplung speziell für Radiatoren), die Enermax haben das bessere P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Wenns dir um die Lautstärke geht - ja.



Meiner Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich - die nehmen sich lautstärkemäßig eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> die Enermax haben das bessere P/L-Verhältnis.


Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig, besonders wenn man für einen 140er-Lüfter bei Enermax mal gut 20-30€ ausgeben kann.


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig, besonders wenn man für einen 140er-Lüfter bei Enermax mal gut 20-30€ ausgeben kann.


Aber nicht für die TB Silence... wenn doch kaufst du beim falschen Dealer  Und um die gehts ja.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, mein Fehler. 
Muss ich wohl  überlesen haben das bei Enermax um den T.B. Silence geht. 
Da stimm ich natürlich zu die sind vom P/L wirklich sehr gut


----------



## b0s (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo soll noch gleich das Problem der Regelbarkeit von Laings gelegen haben? Der starke Anlaufstrom?

Ne DDC 1T benötigt ja lediglich 11 Watt max. das können ja schon so einige Lüftersteuerungen pro Kanal (Es geht nicht um Temperatur abhängigkeit, nur um Reduktion der Betriebsspannung).


----------



## 4clocker (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Wo soll noch gleich das Problem der Regelbarkeit von Laings gelegen haben? Der starke Anlaufstrom?
> 
> Ne DDC 1T benötigt ja lediglich 11 Watt max. das können ja schon so einige Lüftersteuerungen pro Kanal (Es geht nicht um Temperatur abhängigkeit, nur um Reduktion der Betriebsspannung).



Ich betreib meine DDC 1T mit 9 Volt und da gibts keine Probleme und sie ist richtig leise. Das rum-regeln mit der Spannung war mir zu blöd deshalb fest auf 9 Volt und gut wars


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Machen sie zwar auch, aber bei 3,50€ normalen Versand spart das quasi nichts mehr.


Und den (Maxi)brief in den 3 Meter Schlauch passen soll mir auch mal jemand zeigen.
Jetzt hab ich halt einen Ramkühler dazu gekauft damit sich das Porto auch halbwegs lohnt .


----------



## b0s (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4clocker schrieb:


> Ich betreib meine DDC 1T mit 9 Volt und da gibts keine Probleme und sie ist richtig leise. Das rum-regeln mit der Spannung war mir zu blöd deshalb fest auf 9 Volt und gut wars



Wie/womit lässt du die denn auf 9 Volt laufen?


----------



## 4clocker (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom Sata Stromkabel, 12 Volt Plus und 3 Volt Minus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Wo soll noch gleich das Problem der Regelbarkeit von Laings gelegen haben? Der starke Anlaufstrom?



Jup. Der Verbrauch im Betrieb wäre bei einigen besseren Steuerungen gerade so drin, aber der Anlaufstrom kann eben ein gutes Stück höher ausfallen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich halt einen Ramkühler dazu gekauft damit sich das Porto auch halbwegs lohnt .



Solche Kunden wünscht man sich


----------



## 4clocker (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Der Verbrauch im Betrieb wäre bei einigen besseren Steuerungen gerade so drin, aber der Anlaufstrom kann eben ein gutes Stück höher ausfallen.


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MCubed FanAmp MCubed FanAmp 83084

Das Teil müsste doch zum regeln einer Laing bestens geeignet sein oder?
Zumindest sehen die 25 Watt Ausgangsleistung sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## b0s (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Der Verbrauch im Betrieb wäre bei einigen besseren Steuerungen gerade so drin, aber der Anlaufstrom kann eben ein gutes Stück höher ausfallen.



Gibts da irgendwelche Messungen zu? Würd mich ja shocn mal interessieren, in welchem Bereich sich das so abspielt.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4clocker schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MCubed FanAmp MCubed FanAmp 83084
> 
> Das Teil müsste doch zum regeln einer Laing bestens geeignet sein oder?
> Zumindest sehen die 25 Watt Ausgangsleistung sehr vielversprechend aus


Genau dafür wird er auch meistens genommen. Allerdings ist der Amp noch nicht die Steuerung, diese muss man separat davor schalten.


----------



## neb (2. Februar 2011)

4clocker schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Sata Stromkabel, 12 Volt Plus und 3 Volt Minus.



das macht dann aber 15V. schätze mal du meinst +12V und +3V


----------



## widder0815 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man die pumpe zuerst mit luft laufen lassen ? wenn ich das erste mal anschliesse... weil mit nem 12 volt stecker kann man den radiator vorher nicht füllen .


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

trockenlaufen ist nicht gut für die pumpe, hast du keinen AGB vor der Pumpe?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal ne kleine Frage von mir, da ich bald wieder umsteigen will, und doch nicht mehr so bewandert bin:

Korrosionsschutz will ich sicher, hab mir auch nochmal die Guides durchgelesen. Ich tendiere nach wie vor zu Innovatek Protect. Hat G48 dem gegenüber irgendwelche Vorteile (außer dem Preis)?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, aber das sollte auch reichen oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja im Guide meinte ruyven_macaran bei Nutzern mit G48 kommt vergleichsweise wenig Feedback im Verhältnis zur Anzahl der Nutzer. Kann ja sein, dass noch keine Langzeitstudien vorliegen o.ä. Wie gesagt mit Innovatek Protect hatte ich damals nie Probleme. Will nur irgendwelche Risiken ausmerzen, lass mich natürlich auch eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

kann das sein das sie defekt ist ?

wenn ich die pumpe mit schlauch dierekt ins wasser halte , pummt sie forne nix raus 

hir mal ein foto ... ich las wasser in den AGB , danach kommt pumpe ... aber die drückt kein wasser raus ... was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja im Guide meinte ruyven_macaran bei Nutzern mit G48 kommt vergleichsweise wenig Feedback im Verhältnis zur Anzahl der Nutzer. Kann ja sein, dass noch keine Langzeitstudien vorliegen o.ä. Wie gesagt mit Innovatek Protect hatte ich damals nie Probleme. Will nur irgendwelche Risiken ausmerzen, lass mich natürlich auch eines Besseren belehren.



Also ein Jahr ist nicht gerade viel, aber bis Dato hatte ich mit dest. Wasser und G48 keine Probleme.


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja sie soll ja auch kein wasser aus AGB drücken sondern ziehen. hast du des evtl falsch angeschlossen oder wir nur aneinander vorbei geschrieben ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@widder0815: Ähmm, ich steh zwar nicht mehr so im Stoff, aber ist die nicht verkehrt herum montiert?  Horizontal wird doch angesaugt und vertikal gepumpt, oder?

@ConNerVos: Danke schon einmal, klingt gut. Es drängt ja nicht, aber G48 klingt jetzt ganz gut^^


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ka is meine 1. wakü ... ich schau ma bis glei .. 


hahaha lol ...wo postiere ich die pumpa am besten ... gleich hinter AGB oder egal wo ???


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich sollte man sich die Montage-Anleitung *vorher* durchlesen!


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut eigentlich passiert ja nix, obwohl es bei der Höhe im AGB wenn er nicht komplett voll ist wenigstens etwas sprudeln/aufspülen sollte. Außer sie hat vorhin wirklich zu viel Luft gesaugt, und hat einen weg, aber da hab ich schon ganz andere Erfahrungen mit gemacht 

@widder0815: soweit ich das Prinzip der Pumpe erahnen kann, sollte der AGB in den seitl. Anschluss der Pumpe führen, der Anschluss oben dann in deinen Topf. Also genau anders herum, wie auf dem Bild


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man sich die Montage-Anleitung *vorher* durchlesen!



war keine anleitung bei ... muss die pumpe unter dem AGB stehn oder ist das egal ... ebend hats gefunzt 

ich habe heute nachmitag angefangen hir ein paar bilder


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar unterm/hinterm AGB, nur die Anschlüsse müssen eben stimmen. Funktioniert es jetzt dauerhaft?


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mom ich mach mal ein foto und ihr sagt mir wo ich die pumpe hinstellen soll kk?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öhm ja ok, mach  ich editiers dann hier hinein

Edit: so würde ich verschlauchen, die Pumpe wenn möglich so stellen das der Schlauch der vom AGB kommt halbwegs parallel zum Boden liegt.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> öhm ja ok, mach  ich editiers dann hier hinein
> 
> Edit: so würde ich verschlauchen, die Pumpe wenn möglich so stellen das der Schlauch der vom AGB kommt halbwegs parallel zum Boden liegt.



danki 

muss der AGB offen bleiben? und wie lange , solo laufen lassen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Funktioniert's? Dann viel Spaß, muss nämlich endlich ins Bett, aber ConNerVos übernimmt sicher gern


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Funktioniert's? Dann viel Spaß, muss nämlich endlich ins Bett, aber ConNerVos übernimmt sicher gern



gn8 und danke noch mal


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich mach ich das! 

Klar lass den AGB offen, denn irgendwie mußt du ja das Wasser nachfüllen, das durch die Pumpe in den Kreislauf verteilt wird. 

BTW: Ne komische Zeit um die Wakü zu befüllen!


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja wichtig ist bei der verschlauchung eig nur das der AGB genau vor der Pumpe Kommt und höher ist als die pumpe rest ist eig nach belieben, auch wo du die pumpe hinstellst ist dann  eigentlich egal. 

Und immer AGB nachfüllen bis der kreislauf voll ist nicht das die Pumpe trocken läuft


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joop ... ich werkle daran noch rum weil ... ich heute(gästern nachmitag) angefangen hatte den PC zu bauen (mit bilder show) bis jetzt loool

da passiert nix mehr der kreislauf ist voll?


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja zumindest schon gut voll, ist halt wahrs überall noch luft drin, des dauert ne zeit bis alles draußen ist, musst radi und case halt weng vorsichtig hin und her bewegen, wirds wohl nen Tagebuch geben ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn du die Pumpe jetzt laufen lässt kommt Wasser in den AGB und es läuft alles ja?
Auch schön den Radi mal auf die Seite gelegt?


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> BTW: Ne komische Zeit um die Wakü zu befüllen!



Des stimmt


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kk mach ich


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

viel spaß und erfolg noch, ich packs dann auch ma  gn8


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gn8 ... jetzt hatter noch ganz schön wasser gezogen ...


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo ^^ist klar das da noch einiges an Luft drrin ist, hier noch nen link falls du ihn noch nicht gesehen hast http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...asserkuehlungsguide-stand-27-01-11-a.html#8.6


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte mich gewundert wenn da nix mehr gekommen wär. ^^


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohh mann das war ein tag ... und sowas im urlaub


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ich glaub das Endergebnis wird dich glücklich stimmen.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hahaha ... ich seh schon die nägsten probs morgen wenn ich dieses sys einschalte 

danke nochmal für die hilfe , das werd ich im tagabuch dann auch Honerieren (ohne rechtschreibfehler)


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke dran einen Dichtigkeitstest von mehreren Stunden zu machen bevor du den PC zum Betrieb freigibst! Natürlich sollte nur die Pumpe dabei arbeiten und um alle Anschlüsse nen Stück Küchentuch wickeln, das saugt Wasser und zeigt dir exakt die kleinste Undichtigkeit an.


----------



## widder0815 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja kk ... das kenne ich noch aus meiner GasWasserScheisse lehre


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Will dich ja nur vor unliebsamen Überraschungen beschützen, aber wenn du schon halb vom Fach bist … !


----------



## Nucleus (3. Februar 2011)

@eumel

Auch bei mir ist G48 seit nem Jahr im Einsatz. Bislang absolut keine Probleme.

- Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## hendrosch (3. Februar 2011)

Noch ne frage macht das probleme das mein gpu kühler nur 3x3cm (Auflagefläsche) groß ist und der gf104 also das gehäuse was man sieht 4,5x3,5 cm groß ist. Ist einzern gpu only kühler rev. 2


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein das ist kein Problem, da der Chip unter dem Spreader "nur" ~25x15mm groß ist, sollte halt nur mittig aufliegen, der GPU-Kühler.

@Nucleus: ja ich habs verstanden, G48 wirds dann wohl auch bei mir  Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau dafür wird er auch meistens genommen. Allerdings ist der Amp noch nicht die Steuerung, diese muss man separat davor schalten.



Der hier verlinkte kann auch selber regeln oder eingestellt werden.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja im Guide meinte ruyven_macaran bei Nutzern mit G48 kommt vergleichsweise wenig Feedback im Verhältnis zur Anzahl der Nutzer. Kann ja sein, dass noch keine Langzeitstudien vorliegen o.ä.



Lange genug im Einsatz ist es definitiv. Und ich sage nicht, dass Feedback selten ist, sondern das negatives Feedback selten ist. Positives gibt es durchaus in großer Zahl.




hendrosch schrieb:


> Noch ne frage macht das probleme das mein gpu kühler nur 3x3cm (Auflagefläsche) groß ist und der gf104 also das gehäuse was man sieht 4,5x3,5 cm groß ist. Ist einzern gpu only kühler rev. 2



Ist kein Problem. Der DIE des GF104 ist wesentlich kleiner als 3x3cm und die Kühlleistung des Zern ist auch bei geringerer Kontaktfläche besser, als die eines typischen Luftkühlers.


----------



## 4clocker (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3x3cm... is ja putzig


----------



## hendrosch (3. Februar 2011)

Danke. 
Dann sollte die gpu aber schön kühl werden hab nur angst das die spannungswandler zu heiß werden hab beim oc die spannung auf dem maximum stehn was mit normaler firmeware geht. 
Hoffe das passive bausteine reichen.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe du hast einen Lüfter vor den (hoffenltich nicht kleinen) Passiv-Kühlern, weil sonst könntest du leichte Temperaturprobleme bekommen


----------



## 4clocker (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mach mal lieber einen fetten Kühler auf die Spawas und nen Lüfter dazu wenn du die Spannung anhebst.
Meine GTX470 wurde trotz eines 92er Lüfters auf den Spawas so heiß das man sie nicht mehr anfassen konnte


----------



## Ampeldruecker (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein bestes Thermometer zum testen ob es Praxistauglich ist, ist immernoch das Fingerthermometer  also einfach mal fühlen, aber Achtung, die Dinger können verdammt heiß werden, besonders Passiv


----------



## hendrosch (3. Februar 2011)

Unter die spawas kommt ein lüfter das sollte reichen denn beim kühler der jetz drauf is is ja auch nur en lüfter der die eh schon warme luft draufpustet. Werd am anfang das ma überwachen und gegebemfalls en größeren lüfter drunter baun.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie es aussieht, schafft meine Eheim 1046 nicht ganz einen passablen Durchfluss im Hauptsystem zu erzeugen. Das Ganze sieht man gut auf dem Bild im Anhang, rechts Faltserver und links mein Hauptsystem.
Achja, System hab ich gereinigt > an Verschmutzung kann der geringe Durchfluss nicht liegen.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen mir eine Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultra zuzulegen und hab jetzt zwei Fragen:

1. Kann ich an der Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultra auch den Koolance Durchflusssensor anschliessen oder geht nur der von Aquacomputer selber?
Der von Koolance wäre mir aufgrund der Grösse sympatischer.

2. Kann ich den Durchflussmesser direkt auf die Pumpe schrauben oder wird dann die Messung zu ungenau? 
Hab im Tower ein Platzproblem und den Durchflussmesser auf die Grafikkarte legen wäre glaub ich auch nicht ideal.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Sollte gehen musst dann in der Aquasuit neu einstellen
2.Ich wüsste nicht was das für ne Rolle spielt wo der sitzt der Durchfluss ist überall gleich ebenso ein eventueller Messfehler


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Koolance DFM ist nur zum Anschluss an ein Mainboard gedacht. Den Durchfluss musst du dann immer umrechenen. Dann kauf lieber einen anständigen DFM.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was die DFM anbelangt ist jetzt klar: 1X Koolance für den Faltserver und 1X Aquastream Ultra mit Aquacomputer DFM für den Hauptrechner.

Kann ich die Aquastream Ultra mit der Aquasuit auch runterregeln sprich das sie weniger Leistung hat?

Hintergrund: Die Aquastream Ultra ist ja nicht gerade schwach auf der Brust, aber falls sie zuviel Power hat für den Dual-ABG hat, wäre es schön wenn ich sie ausbremmsen könnte.
Ohne Kühler schafft es auch eine Eheim 1046 den AGB zu überfodern > im eingebauten Zustand keine Probleme.


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich informiert bin kann man die Frequenz über die Aquasuite anpassen.
Wenn Kühler drin sind ist die noch nicht immernoch zu stark oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ rUdeBoy: Also wenn du die Eheim 1046 meinst, dann ist der AGB im Kreislauf eingebaut nicht mehr überfordert. Bild vom meinem Eintrag 9606 zeigt den AGB im Betrieb.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Aquastream Ultra mit der Aquasuit auch runterregeln sprich das sie weniger Leistung hat?



Bis auf iirc 45Hz runter, das ist dann sogar unter den 50Hz der 230V 1046.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Musikfreak (6. Februar 2011)

Hi

Ich habe mir diesen Schlauch (  http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...auch-PUR-10-8mm--5-16-ID--UV-aktiv-White.html ) gekauft weil  er laut Beschreibung perfekt für mich ist. Aber als er gestern gekommen ist war ich enttäuscht er knickt sehr schnell ab und ist sehr dünnwändig

Wird es besser wenn ich wasser drin hab ?

Yannik


----------



## Speed-E (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mir diesen Schlauch (  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PUR 10/8mm UV-Aktiv weiß Schlauch PUR 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv White 57018 ) gekauft weil  er laut Beschreibung perfekt für mich ist. Aber als er gestern gekommen ist war ich enttäuscht er knickt sehr schnell ab und ist sehr dünnwändig
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Es wird nicht besser. PUR-Schlauch ist fast schon ein Rohr, leider der am schlechtesten verlegbare Schlauch. 
Du kannst: 
1. Den Schlauch in heißes (nicht kochendes) Wasser legen und ihn anschliessend verlegen, dann knick er nicht so schnell. 

2. oder neuen 11/8 PVC-Schlauch bestellen. 

MFG Speed-E


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von diesen Schläuchen kann ich auch nur abraten. Hatte den vorher auch und wie du schon gesagt knickt er sehr schnell.

Ich habe dann einfach neues guten Schlacuh bestellt, so würd ichs auch machen. 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Es wird nicht besser. PUR-Schlauch ist fast schon ein Rohr, leider der am schlechtesten verlegbare Schlauch.
> Du kannst:
> 1. Den Schlauch in heißes (nicht kochendes) Wasser legen und ihn anschliessend verlegen, dann knick er nicht so schnell.



PUR ist kein Thermoplast, das dürfte also wenig helfen.



> 2. oder neuen 11/8 PVC-Schlauch bestellen.



Aquatuning verkauft auch 7,5/10,3. Der passt auf meine 8/10er Anschlüsse und hat auch recht gute Verlegeeigenschaften (nicht ganz so gut, wie 7/10, aber durchaus brauchbar. Wenn man schon Verschraubungen gekauft hat die bessere Wahl im Vergleich zu einer Umrüstung auf 8/11.


----------



## Speed-E (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PUR ist kein Thermoplast, das dürfte also wenig helfen.



Es gibt auch thermoplastische Polyurethane.


----------



## Musikfreak (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi nochmal zu meiner Frage

welche Schlau ich weiß sollte ich jetzt bestellen, den von Masterkleer PVC schlauch oder doch einen anderen?

Yannik


----------



## Bu11et (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Hi nochmal zu meiner Frage
> 
> welche Schlau ich weiß sollte ich jetzt bestellen, den von Masterkleer PVC schlauch oder doch einen anderen?
> 
> Yannik



Würde eher einen 16/10er Schlacuh epfehlen. Aber ich geh davon aus, dass du eh bereits Anschlüsse für 10/8 hast.



Hey Leuts, hab da auch ne Frage. Unzwar will ich mir demnächst ne GTX 570 zu legen. Habe eine GTX 285 mit dem WaterCool-Kühler. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kann man die Kühler teils wieder verwenden oder nicht? 
Bzw. lohnt sich überhaupt noch die anschafung eines WaKühlers? Ansonsten würde ich zur Phantom von gainward greifen. Die ist ja leise und kühl genug.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den aktuellen Grafikkarten setzt Watercool nicht mehr auf das teilweise modulare Konzept wie beim GPU-X2 Kühler. Soweit ich weiß, war die HD5870 die letzte, für die es den Kühler gab. Vom Preis her war es gar nicht mal so schlecht (Top behält man ja, Bodenplatte kam etwas bei 30-35€). Im Vergleich zu den GPU-X3 Kühlern schnitten die 2er etwas schlechter ab (schlechtere VRM-Kühlung, etc.), fand wohl auch nicht so viel Anklang, deshalb keine Modularität mehr, aber passend (optimal?) zugeschnittene Komplettkühler.

Ob es sich lohnt musst du abwiegen, wenn dein WaKü-System von der Kühlfläche her eine GTX570 ohne weiteres weg stecken kann (die ja nun nicht soviel mehr Hitze produzieren dürfte als die GTX285), dann hast du hier natürlich den Lautstärkebonus klar bei der WaKü, denn so leise bekommst du die Phantom sicher nicht (vorausgesetzt deine WaKü ist auf Silent getrimmt). Wenn du die Lautstärken aus diversen Tests ab kannst und/oder dir das Geld zu schade ist, dann nimm die luftgekühlte.

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn WaKü dann auch überall, oder?


----------



## AeroX (10. Februar 2011)

Solltest dir den Preis für die Phantom
Und den für eine im ref. Design mal ansehen. Wenn du für die Differenz einen wakühler gibt hol dir den. 
Ich würde aber trotzdem wakü drauf haun, weil du sowieso die lüfter vom radi entstauben musst und so bleibt dir das entstauben der graka erspart  

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Bu11et (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem entstaube ist ein gutes Argument . Die GPU-Lüfter sind da schon echt nervig. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage offen, welche es den sein soll . Da es mitlerweile einige Grakas gibt, die vom eferenzdesign abweichen, muss dann natürlich der passende WaKü-Khler her . Wenn der Preis stimmt, würrde ich gleich eine übertaktete nehmen + WaKü. Gibt es da schon bestimte Kühler,die ihr empfehlen würdet? Bin da eher optisch fokusiert ^^.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube die nehmen sich heutzutage so wenig, dass man wirklich fast nur noch nach Ausstattung/Optik gehen kann. Beim Grakakauf halt einfach aufs Referenzdesign achten, da musst du dir keinen Kopf wegen WaKü machen. Welche jetzt genau weiß ich aber nicht, hab ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt bisher. Würd jetzt einfach mal ne EVGA empfehlen, zwecks Garantie, etc.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Wakü ist EVGA die beste anlaufstelle da du durch Kühlertausch nicht die Garantie verlierst und ihr Grakapcb's immer im Referenzdesign sind. Desweiteren bieten sie auf viele Modelle 10Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Bu11et (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War auch mein Favorite . Werd schauen was die Super Clocked so kostet. Ansonsten tuts auch eine mit Standardtakt. 
Mal neben bei, hatte eh vor meine Pumpe zu wechseln. Habe selbe so ne kommische von OCZ (die übrigens von anderen Herstellern auch verkauft wird ) und das Teil ist mir zu laut. Wenn schon WaKü, dann will ich nichts mehr hören . Ein Kolege von mir hat die HPPS Plus von Inovatik. Absolut unhörbar! Könnt ihr die auch empfehlen oder gibts da vllt günstigere alternativen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimm die Eheim 1046 das ist die gleiche wenn du bissl mehr zum steuern und regeln willst schau dir mal die AquastreamXT an das ist auch eine 1046 nur mit ausgefeilter Steuer- und Regelungstechnik.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer wieder sieht man anagierte Leute (Firmen) die dir deinen CPU-Kühler nach deinen Wünschen herstellen bzw welche anbieten die es so nicht normal zu kaufen gibt.
Jetzt wo ich mich näher mit dem Thema auseinander setzen wollte finde ich keinen passenden Link.
Könnt ihr mir bitte weiter helfen??? 
(Hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken)


----------



## AeroX (10. Februar 2011)

@Jefim: Evga ist in der Hinsicht die beste Wahl. Da würd ich keine kompromisse eingehen. Die tauschen dir die karte 100% um, bei defekt oderso... 

Dazu ein netter Ek Water block kühler in Nickel und dann geht das Teil ab & sieht Klasse aus  

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Dukex2: Meinst du jetzt modifizierte Kühler (à la Plexi-Heatkiller, etc.)/speziell gravierte Kühler, oder komplette Neuentwicklungen wie bei lehni/Klutten, anfitec oder liquid extasy? Ich denke wenn du denen deine Wünsche vorträgst lässt sich da was machen, kostet nur bei Einzelstücken immer ziemlich viel. (Hoffe ich habs jetzt richtig aufgefasst )


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfitec, oder frag klutten, der 8auer kann dir trockeneis/stickstoff kühler machen

Von inno rate ich dir ab, die sind überteuert und zicken rum (garantieverlust wenn man kein inno kühlmittel verwendet...)


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Mischung aus den beiden wäre super :
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel universal & Koolance CPU-360 CPU Rev1.1

Der Supreme hat eine super Leistung, sieht nur leider sehr simpel aus und der Koolance ist vom Designe wirklich zu super, aber die Kühlleistung überzeugt mich nicht für den Preis!

Ist echt nicht einfach...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es in erster Linie um die Nickeloptik geht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10373
Über die Leistung des Koolance Kühlers ist bis jetzt noch kein Modell der kleinen Schmieden gekommen. 
Mein Nickel Soleil liegt auch wieder im Schrank weil er mir trotz sauberer Optik gegenüber dem (alten) Supreme einfach zu schwach auf der Brust war.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn es in erster Linie um die Nickeloptik geht:


Nicht ganz!
Der Kyros ist mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen wobei ich dann ihn eher schwarz (Halterung und Deckel) vernickeln müsste. 

Die Plakette mit den Schriftzügen kann man die gut abmontieren, denn die würde nach dem schwarz-vernickeln wieder drauf kommen (Kontrast)?!


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müsstest du mal nen Kryos-Nutzer oder aquacomputer fragen. Mit Glück geht sie so leicht ab wie beim Heatkiller (doppelseitiges Klebeband).


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollen wir es hoffen (vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch jemand der etwas dazu sagen kann). Würde die Plakette wieder mit Loctite kleben dann hält die bomben fest.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie wärs mit klarlack auf die schwarze pom version?


----------



## bench91 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
Habe da mal ein kurze Frage in die Runde.
Sicher kennen hier alle die in sich geschlossenen Wasserkühlsysteme von Corsair (H50/H60/H70). Da cih mir im Moment gerade einen PC zusammenstelle, habe cih mir gedacht die H70 als CPU kühler herzunehmen. Da ich mir auf jeden Fall eine Wassergekühlte Grafikkarten zulegen möchte, wollte ich hier mal Fragen, was ihr von einem extra Wasserkreislauf für die Grakas haltet?
P.S.Der Preis soll jetzt mal dahingestellt sein. Mir wurde lediglich beim Fachhändler geraten, dass das Wasserkühlsystem des CPUS und das der Grakas seperat voneinander zu installieren, da die Grakas das Kühlsystem dermaßen aufheitzen würden.
Bin gespannt auf Verbesserungsvorschläge!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja dann solltest du deinen Berater mal eines Besseren belehren, denn mit einer angemessenen Radiatorenfläche ist das überhaupt kein Problem! Bei mir sind an einem 5x120mm-Radiator CPU, GPU und Board mit der Wakü gekühlt und als ich die Graka damals eingebunden habe, sind die Wasser-Temps um 3 K gestiegen. 

Dann lieber 40 € für einen ordentlichen Wakü für die CPU, als ca. 80 € für diese H70!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du solltest dir einen fachhändler mit mehr ahnung suchen, eine wasserkühlung für cpu+gpu wird dich über den daumen 300€ kosten, damit hast du bei gleicher lautstärke aber eine bessere kühlleistung als mit den corsair dingern


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schon gesagt... bevor du einen extra Kreislauf aufmachst, wo du dann sowieso alles anschaffen musst, kannst du dir die H7O sparen und die 80€ lieber in einen CPU-Kühler investieren. Dann bleiben noch 40€ für größeren Radi inkl. Lüfter und du hast mehr Leistung bei weniger Lautstärke 

@Connervos: Meine Wassertemp ist um ca. 8K nach oben gegangen von CPU-only zu CPU+GPU... allerdings bei Lüfter @5V und die Graka ist eine hitzige 8800GTX ohne 2D-Modus


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage und zwar geht es um die Gehäuselüfter da meine Radis ja aussen angebracht sind.
Die Lüfter sollen trozdem noch leicht bestimmte HW-Teile kühlen, ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich so die Lüfter lassen soll oder ändern.

Also mein Gehäuse das Xigmatek Midgard, ich habe vorne einen der pusstet rein, oben 2 die pussten die Luft raus und hinten einen der auch raus pusstet, alles 120mm Lüfter.
Ich habe mir überlegt ob es besser währe denn hinteren auch rein pussten zu lassen, sollte besser für meine HW sein oder was meint ihr , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke dadurch erzeugst du nur unnötige Verwirbelungen im Gehäuse, den Spawas (wenn nicht schon unter Wasser) und dem Rest sollte es eigentlich reichen wenn die 3 Lüfter oben+hinten nen gewissen Unterdruck erzeugen und die frisch Luft vom Frontlüfter über die Hardware "ziehen".

Also ich würde es so lassen.

Edit: sehe gerade deine Mosfets sind ja auch wassergekühlt, dem RAM sollte also der kleine Luftzug reichen^^


----------



## bench91 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von Tauchpumpen?
(Mein Favorit hierbei diese hier: Aqua Computer aquastream XT USB 12V Ultra (41061) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja soweit ist alles unter Wasser auser halt Speicher und Festplatte.
Das Netzteil hängt unten aber der Lüfter vom NT zieht auch die Luft extra vom Boden so das es nicht im Gehäuse denn Luftzug störrt.
Also passt es so, die Lüfter werden ja auch noch gedrosselt denn es soll ja leise sein bei einer Wakü , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@bench: Die aquastream xt ist keine tauchpumpe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch mal kurz ne Bestätigung bei meiner Umrechnerrei bei einem DFM (Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent inkl. Elektronik G1/4 mit Adapter Koolance Durchflusssensor Transparent G1/4 71163)


> Die Platine gibt laut Handbuch ein Tachosignal aus, dessen Impulsrate (pro Minute) direkt dem aktuell vorliegenden Durchfluss in ml/min entspricht.
> 
> Du kannst also die Platine einfach an einen der DFM-Asnchlüsse am Sensorhub anschließen. Das ist ja schließlich ein normaler DFM. Durch die Platine wird lediglich das Ausgangssignal vorkonditioniert, damit man es auch übers Mainboard auslesen kann.
> 
> Du musst das Signal im Prinzip nur noch mit Hilfe der T-Ban-Software auf L/h umrechnen. Sagen wir die Platine gibt ein Signal mit 1000 "rpm" aus entspricht das laut Handbuch einem mittleren Volumenstrom von 1000ml/min also 1l/min und somit 60l/h.[/


Das Bios gibt eine Drehzahl von entweder 780 oder 840 (Tendenz zu 780), also nehm ich zum rechnen 800.
Wen ich das ganze jetzt durchrechne (800:1000X60) komm ich auf 48l/h, stimmt das so?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja stimmt so


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop stimmt


----------



## AeroX (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi jungs, hab ne kurze frage:

Bin grad dabei meine wakü zusammen zubauen und beim verschlauchen sind mir 2 passive kühlkörperchen von der graka abgeflogen. Da ich die karte gebraucht mit wakühler erwarb, frag ich mich wie ich die wieder befestigen soll?! 
Hab wlp drauf getan aber jez rutschen die wenn man einmal kurz ankommt nach links und rechts. Unter den kühlerchen sieht es so aus alsob das mit kleber befestigt wurde. soll ich auch einfach kleber drauf tun??

wie gesagt zurzeit sind sie mit wlp drauf, werde den rechner auch erstmal nicht starten. 

Wäre super wenn  mir das einer sagen könnte... 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise nimmt man Wärmeleitkleber oder klebende -pads. Vor nem halben Jahrzehnt hat man notfalls mit Wärmeleitpaste und Sekundenkleber am Rand improvisiert, aber das würde ich heute nur machen, wenn die Chips ausreichend groß sind. (und wenn man die Kühler ganz sicher nie wieder abnehmen will!)


----------



## AeroX (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber WLP geht auch?`Natürlich aufpassen das sie dann nicht verrutschen. 
Pads hab ich da, allerdings ziemlich dicke. Macht das was?

mfg und danke schon!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von der Wärmeleitung her ist Paste vollkommen ausreichend.
Das Problem ist eben das "nicht hin und herrutschen". Ich würde nicht darauf vertrauen, dass die von alleine an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Ein Stoß gegen das Gehäuse und man hat ggf. einen Kurzschluss, der mehrere Bauteile grillt.


----------



## AeroX (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hast du wohl recht, deshalb frage ich hier auch nach. 
& wenn ich die pads drauf lege? Die sind schätze so 2mm dick.. tut das was zur sache ob die so dick sind? 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je dicker, desto schlechter der Wärmeübergang und der ist bei Pads sowieso schon schlecht. Wenn es keine Klebepads sind, sehe ich nur Nachteile.


----------



## AeroX (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay dank dir! 

mfg


----------



## b0s (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wärmeleitpad 3m Angebote - attraktive Preise für Computer, CPU-Kühler Artikel bei eBay.de

Hab die mal ausprobiert und muss sagen die sind richtig Klasse! Die kleben ausgezeichnet und lassen sich vorher auch noch gut zurechtschneiden.


----------



## Elvis3000 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo
habe ein problem mit meiner lüftersteuerung über die aquasuite.im softwarereiter "lüfter" kann ich die minimale lüfterleistung nicht mehr nach unten korrigieren.nach oben ist es kein problem.wenn ich allerdings den maximalen wert unter den minimalen schiebe dann stellt sich der minimale wert ein.läuft alles seit 5 monaten problemlos.wurden auch keine werte verändert.habe es nur zufällig entdeckt weil ich wissen wollte wieviel volt die lüfter zum anlaufen brauchen.
ich kann in der software alle anderen werte verändern das ist kein problem.
ich weiss nicht obs was damit zu tun hat aber mir ist aufgefallen das in den diagrammen der wert der pumpenelektroniktemperaturen alle 1-3 minuten um 2 grad nach unten oder selten nach oben ausschlägt.das war früher nicht der fall.aquasuite habe ich auch nochmal neuinstalliert.keine besserung.mich wunderts halt weil ansonnsten alles funzt.
jemand ne idee  ?

edit: hat sich gerade ergeben....nach neustart heute funzt es wieder .....keine ahnung warum.neustarts hatte ich ja gestern auch einige gemacht.vielleicht das alte asus-p55 -usb problemchen..  : )


----------



## SonicNoize (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs,

ich hab derzeit das Problem, dass ich mit meinen zwei langsamen 120mm Noiseblockern auf dem 240er Radi mein System nur ohne OC kühlen kann. Da dachte ich, ich löte mir kurz eine Lüftersteuerung mit Temperaturregelung. Ich hab die Lüfter-Tests mal überflogen, aber da find ich mich nicht so zurecht, Airflow/Druck-Werte fehlen oft. Die dB-Messungen von pchg haben mich beim Yateloon vor Jahren etwas enttäusche, darum traue ich diesen Werten nicht mehr so.

Ich suche einen 120mm-Lüfter für meinen Radi, dauf den ohne Kompromisse folgendes zutrifft:
- Keine Lagergeräusche (Rattern, Surren etc)
- Lautlos bei sehr niedriger Spannung/Drehzahl (Förderleistung dann egal)
- Möglichst hohe Förderleistung bei 12V
- Keine hohe Bauhöhe, vielleicht sogar Slim-Lüfter


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da biste mit Noiseblocker schon gut beraten. Nen Slim Lüfter muss schneller drehen als ein 25mm Lüfter und ist somit auch lauter. 
Wenn du mehr Leistung für deine Wakü willst, hol dir noch einen weiteren Radi & Lüfter.


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Da biste mit Noiseblocker schon gut beraten.




mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Watercool

Neue Halterung von Watercool für AM2/AM3 Sockel. 

Zur Umfrage gehts hier


----------



## SonicNoize (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, dann kommen die anderen Noiseblocker wiedere rein, da muss ich einen reparieren, da steht der Rotor raus, keine Ahnung wie  Danke


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas: Sehen schicker aus als vorher.  
Aber gegen einen kühler für intel boards kommen sie von der schönheit her nich ran 

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt davon wenn auf AMD-CPU's steht.


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Das kommt davon wenn auf AMD-CPU's steht.



Hat alles seine vor & nachteile  

Grad mal ne kurze Frage:

Gibt es für einen Watercool Heatkiller für eine 260 gtx einen anderes Top für die Anschlüsse? 
Also zurzeit sind nur 2 Gewinde oben also auf einer seite des Kühlers nur angelegt. Gibt es da ein anderes Top um das zu wechseln? 
Da ich SLI plane wäre es doof wenn ich da so ne doofe winkel-schlauch konstruktion hätte. 
Verstehste was ich mein? 

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@AeroX Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SLI/CrossFire


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ha, genau sowas suchte ich! Vielen dank 

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe 

Suche für meinen 420er Radi Lüfter(140x140x25cm) und zwar in "silber"!
Die AeroCool Streamliner schwarz, 140x140x20mm wären in etwa das was ich suche nur scheint es als wenn die nicht mehr produziert werden. Zumindest finde ich in Deutschland nur noch einen Händler der sie lieferbar hat (Restbestände?). 
Habt ihr mir eine Alternative hinsichtlich Händler oder Lüfter???

Danke


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

ich hab ein sau blödes Problem. Habe heute mein System zusammengesetzt und irgendwie kommt mein Wasserkreislauf nicht mehr in Bewegung. Ich hab alles schon versucht. Entlüftungsmodus, geschüttelt, auf den Kopf gestellt, auf dem Kopf betrieben... So nun nach 2h verzweifelten Versuchen muss ich mich geschlagen geben. Aus irgendeinem Grund fördert die Pumpe kein Wasser.

Hat einer von Euch noch eine Idee, was ich machen kann, oder wo der Fehler liegt? Ich bin zwar schon jeden Schlauch und jeden Anschluss durchgegangen, schließe aber einen Konfigurationsfehler nicht aus. Deswegen habe ich mal zwei Bilder angehängt. (hier die Konfig, falls auf den Bildern unklar: AB ==> HDD Box ==> Pumpe ==> CPU ==> Radiator ==> AB)

Bitte helft mir  Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber in der Pumpe ist Wasser (keine Luftblase), da bist du dir sicher?


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll ich mir da sicher sein? Nein ehrlich gesagt, bin ich mir da gar nicht sicher. Ich weiß, dass die Pumpe kein Wasser ansaugen kann. Doch wenn ich den Schlauch am Zufluß abziehe, fließt Wasser, also denke ich, dass dort keine Luft ist...

Aber ich glaube in der Pumpe ist Luft. Es klingt zumindest so. Klackern und rattern...

Was für eine Idee hast Du wie ich das sonst überprüfen kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Typischerweise würden durchsichtige Schläuche helfen 
Einzige Möglichkeit, die mir so einfällt, wäre ein Abziehen des Schlauches am Pumpenausgang bei aufgerichteter Pumpe - dann entweicht quasi alle in der Pumpe verbliebene Luft. Weiß aber nicht, ob das bei deinem Aufbau ohne große Sauerei möglich ist. (auf der anderen Seite: Der nächste Schritt wäre Öffnung der Pumpe zum überprüfen der innereien, trocken bleibts also eh nicht)
Mit zuviel Luft in der Pumpe kann es jedenfalls problematisch werden: weniger Förderkraft -> keine Wasserbewegung -> Luft wird nicht rausgespült -> wenig Förderkraft -> ...

P.S.: War der HDD-Kühler schon immer zwischen Pumpe und AGB?


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne war er nicht, der ist neu. Habe gerade auch die Verschlauchung geändert, sodass die Pumpe wieder direkt nach dem AGB kommt, so wie es vorher auch war. Komischerweise ist das Wasser als ich den Schlauch am Pumpeneingang entfernt habe, aus der Pumpe und nicht aus dem Schlauch geflossen... Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet und gleich mal alles eingesaut. Klasse. Naja ich versuch es nochmal, mal schaun ob ich nun mehr Erfolg habe. Berichte sobald ich befüllt habe!

Edit: So läuft... Pumpe hat wohl einfach durch den HDD Kühler kein Wasser abbekommen. So richtig verstehen kann ich das zwar nicht, aber nun läufts. Die Verschlauchung sieht nun zwar noch schlimmer aus, als vorher, aber mir gerade egal. Wird demnächst wahrscheinlich eh alles neu gemacht, wenn mir der Kühler der Graka auf den Sack geht. Schätzungsweiße in 2 Wochen  Danke trotzdem für Deinen Beistand


----------



## Daytona (20. Februar 2011)

*Schnellkupplungen - Interessantes Video*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab hier ein Interessantes Video über Schnellkupplungen im Schlepptau.
Da wird über Funktion, Anwendung ..... berichtet. 

Hier gehts zu dem youtube Video: YouTube - Kanal von RectusRegional

Übrigens das ist der Kanal von Rectus Regional. 
Dachte das dies evtl. für so mache Interessant sein könnte. 

Grüße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermutlich entweicht die Luft aus dem HDD-Kühler nicht von alleine -> du füllst Wasser ein, ein Teil läuft vielleicht bis zur Pumpe. Aber sobald sie zu fördern anfängt, saugt sie nur noch Luft.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@mojoxy: was hast mit deinem cpu kühler gemacht? der hängt so schief dran o.O
der schlauch zwischen agb und radi schaut geknickt aus


----------



## mojoxy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 der Kühler ist so schief, da ich noch die Halterung für den S775 habe und verwende. Das Board hat auch Bohrungen für S775 Kühler, dann aber eben leicht schräg.

Das Mini-Schlauchstück zw. Radi und AGB ist tatsächlich etwas geknickt, aber nicht allzu stark. Daran lag es letztendlich auch nicht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch interessant wie die boardhersteller mit intels "neuer sockel - andere bohrungen" strategie umgehen 
Naja, wenn mir meine frau nicht nen riegel vorgeschoben hätte, wär jetzt auch ein 1366er i7 in meinem rechner
Bei der wakü komm ich noch mit dem argument durch, dass ich das ganze über "viele" jahre verwenden kann^^


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ist auch der HDD-Entkoppler (Silentstar Quad) zwischen AGB und Pumpe..
Ich hab beim Befüllen auch gemerkt, dass die Pumpe nur schwierig das Wasser aus dem AGB durch den HDD-Kühler ziehen kann.
Ich hab mich hingesetzt und das Wasser durch den Kühler "massiert"... also wie beim Kühe-melken 
Wenn das Wasser einmal durch bis zur Pumpe massiert wurde, gehts ohne Probleme. Ich denke, dass bei dir einfach noch zu viel Luft im Kühler/Schlauch war.

Was hast du für Schläuche? Ich hab auf dem Abschnitt in meinem Kreislauf noch 13/10... das ist aber auch schon der einzige Vorteil den die 13/10er haben 

Edit: 
@dukex: Warum nicht bei dem Händler ordern? Wenns der einzige ist...
Oder mal bei ebay schauen... da wird man aber vermutlich nur schwierig drei Stück ergattern können.
Oder mal im Marktplatz (ggfls. auch Luxx) mal suchen bzw. einen Gesuch-Fred aufmachen.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

Was meint ihr so kann ich es gut verlegen oder!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du keinen AGB im Kreislauf oder eine Pumpe/AGB-Kombination?

Solange AGB vor Pumpe ist, kannst du verschlauchen wie es dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Hast du keinen AGB im Kreislauf oder eine Pumpe/AGB-Kombination?
> 
> Solange AGB vor Pumpe ist, kannst du verschlauchen wie es dir am besten gefällt.



Ganz unten auf dem Bild siehst du sie ist die hier!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V 50005


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok.
Also Verschlauchen wie es dir am besten gefällt...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so wie es am einfachsten ist

bei der gehäuseaufteilung würd ich cpu>gpu>pumpe>radi>cpu machen


----------



## codemaster_1234 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Hallo zusammen* 

Brauch mal euren professionellen Rat in Sachen Wakü's!  Habe mich die letzen 2 Wochen durch ix Berichte gelesen und ein Corsair 700D Gehäuse bestellt in welche eine Wakü reinkommt. Diese sollte zukunftsausgerichtet sein... dies bedeutet für mich das sie mind. 4-6Jahre halten sollte (mit den üblichen Unterhaltsarbeiten ). Also kein Problem wenn Sie für das kommenden System (i7 2600k @ >5Ghz, GTX 570 max. OC, evtl. Chipsatz/Ram/HD Kühler - alles für 24/7h Betrieb) überdimensioniert ist.
*
So zum eigentlichen Plan:*

*- Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX570 
- Watercool HK CPU LGA1156 Rev. 3
- Phobya Balancer 250 *
*- *Alles* 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) *(keine Winkel eingebaut für max. Durchsatz  - i.o. so?)
*- Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm (7/16"ID) UV-aktiv White 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package"* ( hier evtl. den 12.7mm ID Schlauch? Hoffe aber dadurch keine Schellen verwenden zu müssen (der Optik wegen))
*- Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD
- Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero
- Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4
- 3Liter Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml*

*Hierbei bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich sicher:*

*- XSPC RX240 Dual "High Performance Bundle" mit 2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1* ( evtl. anderes Produkt? Black Ice, G-Charger? Ich weiss die Dinger kosten ein heiden Geld doch habe Sie ja auch sehr gut abgeschlossen und sind eben zukunftsausgerichtet, doch lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren!!)
*- XSPC RX360 Triple "High Performance Bundle" mit 3x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1* ( evtl. ein 420 Radi gemäss dieser Vorlage in das Top rein: Corsair Obsidian 800D Case Project - Ars Technica OpenForum, hier ist das Problem das XSPC keine solche Radis baut und daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich zwei verschieden Radis in einem System verwenden soll oder beide auswechseln?)
*- Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5-Vario 1/2 Schlauchanschluss (Swiftech MCP655) *( gute Pumpe mit super Durchfluss doch auch zu einem gut hohen Preis... sicherlicht für die Zukunft ausgelegt doch gibt es hier evtl. noch bessere? Was ist der Unterschied zur Alphacool VPP655 - T12 (1/2" Schlauchanschluss)? Hab da mal optisch keinen Unterschied entdecken können.)

Danke schonmal für euren Wissenstausch


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1/2" Anschüsse brauchen auch passende Schläuche
und die wirst nicht auf den HK kriegen! Welcher dafür geeignet ist wüsste ich jetzt aber auch nicht.

Wenn schon so viel Geld hin legen willst dann würde ich wenigstens einen anständigen AGB kaufen.


----------



## codemaster_1234 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> 1/2" Anschüsse brauchen auch passende Schläuche
> und die wirst nicht auf den HK kriegen! Welcher dafür geeignet ist wüsste ich jetzt aber auch nicht.
> 
> Wenn schon so viel Geld hin legen willst dann würde ich wenigstens einen anständigen AGB kaufen.



-> AGB Tipp nach deiner Meinung??


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@codemaster_1234: Textformatierungen (fett, bunt, usw....) sparsam verwenden, wir können es auch so lesen 

edit: Full-Quotes, insbesondere Zitate direkt nach dem zitierten Post, Bilder, Textabschnitte ohne Bezug zum neuen Post sowie Zitate von Zitaten sind unerwünscht.


----------



## codemaster_1234 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> @codemaster_1234: Textformatierungen (fett, bunt, usw....) sparsam verwenden, wir können es auch so lesen


Okey... sorry


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die laing ist übertrieben, besonders die d5, wenn du dir schon das aquaero holst solltest du auch die aquastream dazu nehmen

extra viel Geld für extra hohen Durchfluss ausgeben ist Verschwendung, 1/2" Schläuche bringen nur Optik, aber keine Leistung, einfacher zu verlegen sind 16/10er Schläuche und perfect seal Tüllen


----------



## alacorn75 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahoi Leute,

weiß jemand, ob man den EK Supreme HF auch ohne eine Jet Plate betreiben kann? Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Malkolm (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@codemaster:

Wenn du dein System zukunftssicher auslegen willst wäre ein großer Radiator noch eine Überlegung wert. In deiner jetzigen Zusammenstellung wird die Radi-Fläche der erste limitierende Faktor sein.
Gerade wenn du die 570 und einen auf 5GHz übertakteten 2600K nutzt wird ein normaler Triple-Radi schon echt gut gefordert.
Oder hatetst du vor beide Radis zu verbauen, die du aufgezählt hast? Wenn ja tu das auf jedenfall, aber denke trotzdem mal über eine evtl. externe Radi-Lösung ala Mora oder nova nach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alacorn75 schrieb:


> Ahoi Leute,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob man den EK Supreme HF auch ohne eine Jet Plate betreiben kann? Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?



Wüsste ich nicht. Klingt auch nach einer schlechten Idee, da dann eine Lücke zwischen Deckel und Kühlstruktur bleibt, d.h. dass Wasser kann über die Lamellen hinwegfließen ohne nenneswert Wärme abzutransportieren.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alacorn75 schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob man den EK Supreme HF auch ohne eine Jet Plate betreiben kann?



Es geht, aber er kühlt dann so effektiv wie ein chipsatzkühler, da das wasser nicht mehr durch die kanäle strömen muss um zum auslass zu kommen
Schau dir mal den aufbau an, dann verstehst du, dass du eine jetplate brauchst
das maximum wäre, die jetplate so weit ausschneiden, dass der o-ring des deckels darauf noch eine dichtfläche hat und nicht aus seeiner nut rutschen kann


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt ja eine DIY "Jetplate". Da ein großes Loch mittig gebohrt und gut ist. Kostet aber wahrscheinlich nur Leistung.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauche mal euren Rat für eine ordentliche Pumpe, soll gut Leistung haben sowie Kompatible zu Steuerungen und nicht zu teuer sein.
Ich habe im Kreislauf:
CPU-Kühler EK Supreme HF
GPU-Kühler von LiquidExtasy
Mainboard-Kühler von LiquidExtasy
AGB EK Multioption RES R2 250
Radi *2x* Pohbya G-Ganger 360
DFM Koolance INS-FM17
Temperatursensor *2x* Aquacomputer G1/4
Steuerung T-Balancer BigNG + Analoge Sensorhub
Anschlüsse 11/8 sowie Schläuche

Mir geht es darum das die Pumpe bei denn Komponenten sehr viel Fördern muss an Durchfluss, zur Zeit habe ich eine Phobya DC12-260 also die kleiner Version der Pumpe.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Pumpe das schafft, zur Zeit läuft es ohne denn GPU-und Mainboardkühler da ich denke das sie einfach die Leistung nicht aufbringt.
Ich habe mir mal so die Pumpen angeschaut die für mich in Frage kommen und vom Preis her o.k. sind.
Die Laing 12V DDC-1T oder 1Plus mit einem guten Dekel
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB-12V Pumpe, ich weis nicht ob die Ultra-Version was bringt im gegensatz zur normalen Version.
Es soll ja kompatible mit dem T-Balancer sein das ist mir wichtig.
Über denn T-Balancer seuere ich ja die Pumpe regel sie usw. was manche Pumpen halt noch so an Funktionen mit sich bringen.

Also ist ein langer Text, ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen was ihr mir an einer Pumpe empfehlen könnt die auf Dauer mir gut dienen soll , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe schafft das schon.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoffe ich aber bin mir da nicht so sicher denn die Kühler sowie die Radis machen mir Sorgen.
Die Aquastream hat ja noch zusätzliche funktionen, bringen die was bzw. hat man Vorteile und vorallem ist sie auch mit der Steuerung der T-Balancer kompatible.
Ich kann die Pumpe ja nicht mal zerlegen zwecks Reinigung das geht nur bei der grossen Variante, das ist ja bei denn Laings der Vorteil.
Also wenn ich mir eine neue Pumpe anschaffe was könntet ihr mir empfehlen so bei 70€ um die Gegend wie die Aquastream Advance.
Würde mich über Antworten freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AeroX (22. Februar 2011)

Hi, ich hab die aquastream xt standart und bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden. 

Mit der kann man also auch aquero usw ansteuern. Ich hab gelesen das die Ultra & Advanced Version auch ohne aquero viel kann was steuerung betrifft. Quasi als kleine aquero.  Also die normale Version langt, wenn man noch Steuerungen anschließen will.  

Von der Leistung her wird sie das mMn auch packen. Leise ist sie zudem auch.  

MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## codemaster_1234 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> die laing ist übertrieben, besonders die d5, wenn du dir schon das aquaero holst solltest du auch die aquastream dazu nehmen
> 
> extra viel Geld für extra hohen Durchfluss ausgeben ist Verschwendung, 1/2" Schläuche bringen nur Optik, aber keine Leistung, einfacher zu verlegen sind 16/10er Schläuche und perfect seal Tüllen


Dann nehme ich an du tendierst zur Standard-Ausführung, da sowieso ein Aquaero eingebaut wird und die zusätzlichen Anschlüsse der Ultra nicht gebraucht werden? 

Denkst du eine Schlauchmontage ohne Schnellen wird möglich sein wenn diese perfect seal tüllen verbaut werden mit einem 10mm ID Schlauch? Kannst du mir auch sagen wieso du gerade zu diesen Tüllen tendierst? Rein "optisch" gesehen habe sie einen grossen ID (10mm) was genial ist, doch sind die Rillen zur Schlauchbefestigung fast nicht vorhanden bzw. bei anderen Tüllen viel ausgeprägter. 

Hast du mir evtl. noch einen Tipp bezüglich AGB? Dukex2 hat ja sehr deutlich gesagt was er von meiner Auswahl hällt.  Seinen verbauten LUND AGB gefällt mir leider gar nicht. Wäre auch für einen direkt Aufbau auf die Pumpe zu haben mit dann aber evtl. wieder der Laing?



Malkolm schrieb:


> @codemaster:
> 
> Wenn du dein System zukunftssicher auslegen willst wäre ein großer Radiator noch eine Überlegung wert. In deiner jetzigen Zusammenstellung wird die Radi-Fläche der erste limitierende Faktor sein.
> Gerade wenn du die 570 und einen auf 5GHz übertakteten 2600K nutzt wird ein normaler Triple-Radi schon echt gut gefordert.
> Oder hatetst du vor beide Radis zu verbauen, die du aufgezählt hast? Wenn ja tu das auf jedenfall, aber denke trotzdem mal über eine evtl. externe Radi-Lösung ala Mora oder nova nach.



Dank für den Tipp. Beide sollen rein. Sorry hab das wohl ein wenig zu undeutlich beschrieben!  360 oder eben 420 oben (dann aber Hersteller wechseln oder was denkst du? -> Hersteller, Radigrösse oben?) und den 240 unten. Den Mora hab ich mir schon angeschaut, doch soll nichts "äusserlich" verbaut werden. Dann versuche ich doch eher den Gehäuseinnenraum bestmöglich auszureizen. Viele haben ja 3 Raids verbaut (140er schmale Edition hinten raus), doch werde ich mir diese Option noch für die Zukunft aufbewahren. Es sind damit doch schnell wieder ein paar Euro mehr investiert und eingebaut ist er ja schnell wenn die Kühlleistung nicht mehr ausreicht.

@ alle Anderen: Bin gerne für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen!


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Dann nehme ich an du tendierst zur Standard-Ausführung, da sowieso ein Aquaero eingebaut wird und die zusätzlichen Anschlüsse der Ultra nicht gebraucht werden?


Richtig.



> Denkst du eine Schlauchmontage ohne Schnellen wird möglich sein wenn diese perfect seal tüllen verbaut werden mit einem 10mm ID Schlauch? Kannst du mir auch sagen wieso du gerade zu diesen Tüllen tendierst? Rein "optisch" gesehen habe sie einen grossen ID (10mm) was genial ist, doch sind die Rillen zur Schlauchbefestigung fast nicht vorhanden bzw. bei anderen Tüllen viel ausgeprägter.


Der obere Ring ist ca 2mm im Durchmesser größer als der Schlauch ID. Dadurch hält der Schlauch perfekt auf den Tüllen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die advanced Version zahlt sich mMn nicht aus, entweder die Standard, oder die Ultra



			
				codemaster_1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du mir evtl. noch einen Tipp bezüglich AGB?



das ist geschmackssache, wozu mehr ausgeben, das Plexi von Phobya hat eine gute Qualität, wenns was teures sein soll kanns auch ein Frozen Q sein
bei Magicool verwendet leider relativ sprödes Plexi, sodass es immer wieder zu Rissen und Lecks kommt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> das ist geschmackssache, wozu mehr ausgeben, das Plexi von Phobya hat eine gute Qualität, wenns was teures sein soll kanns auch ein Frozen Q sein
> bei Magicool verwendet leider relativ sprödes Plexi, sodass es immer wieder zu Rissen und Lecks kommt


 
Und Phobbya hat manchmal echt tolle O-Ringe, die nicht ganz dicht halten.


----------



## Celtec (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann nur eine Laing empfehlen. Nicht die Plus.Dazu noch eine A5 Steuerung.

Klar ist eine AS XT auch nicht schlecht. Nur finde ich die viel zu Groß.Und der Tem Sensor brint nicht wirklich was.


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Celtec schrieb:


> Nur finde ich die viel zu Groß.Und der Tem Sensor brint nicht wirklich was.


 
Klein ist sie wirklich nicht, da stimme ich dir zu, aber der Temperatursensor zeigt, sofern er richtig kalibriert ist, ziemlich genau das an, was der externe auch anzeigt.
(Ich hab erst seit heute meinen externen Sensor, aber ein 30Min test reicht mir aus )


----------



## Bu11et (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da mal wieder ne Frage. Unzwar will ich mir demnächst eine GTX 570 zulegen und wollte wissen, ob ihr den Unterschied zwischen den beiden K+hlern kennt?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580 Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580/570 12413

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580 "Hole Edition" Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX580/570 "Hole Edition" 12414

Gibt es da Lesitungsmäßig einen Unterschied oder ist es nur die Optik?


----------



## mojoxy (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur optische Unterschiede, siehe auch Artikelbeschreibung:

"Im Unterschied zur Standard-Version des Kühlers ist in der Hole-Edition die obere Abdeckung durchgehend gelocht."


----------



## codemaster_1234 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas: Danke für dein konstruktives Feedback! 



> das Plexi von Phobya hat eine gute Qualität jedoch sind die O-Ringe nicht ganz dicht


Das hört sich ja wieder super an...  Also die Frozen Q AGB's sind für meine Geschmackt zu verspielt, Qualität ist sicherlich top zu diesem Preis . Es sollte ein schlichter, qualitativ hochwertiger, blacknickel oder schwarzer ca. 250 AGB sein. Wenn Phobya und Magicool jetzt mal wegfallen finde ich nur noch Alphacool, EK Water Blocks AGB's, oder gleich ein Koolance AGB in Verbindung mit einer Pumpe auf aquatuning.ch die evtl. in Frage kämen?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den Alphacool Cape cyclone HF38 150 in der ersten Revision. 
Ich bin damit Sehr zufrieden.
Das Plexi ist hochwertig und der optionale Effekt mit dem Steigrohr ist auch cool.
Den Agb kann ich dir ohne Bedenken empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia X10i.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@WeisserRabe danke für die Infos, also dann währe für mich die Advance und Ultra schwachsinn da Tempsensoren usw. alles über denn T-Balancer läuft sowie denn Analogen Sensorhub.
Die standart passt auch vom Preis her, jetzt kommt halt das sie eben sehr gross ist, ich müsste die max. höhe mal ausmessen mit einem Winkelanschluss.
Die Laing währe auch etwas, ich weis nicht, beide Pumpen sind sehr gut, was mir bei der Laing gefällt sind die optonialen Deckel vorallem wenn ich etwas mehr Durchfluss haben möchte oder auch von der Optik und sie ist klein , Mfg Snapstar

@coltec also von der Läing welche könntest du da empfehlen, da würde auch die 1T reichen oder lieber die 1Plus, hier ist mal ein interresanter Link mir gefällt vorallem der Deckel von Phobya denn Phobya Laing DDC Silver Nickel ( Metall ) Deckel.
Das währe für mich eine gute Pumpe, der Deckel hat denn meisten Durchfluss und sieht gut aus und sie ist nicht zu hoch was auch gut ist für mich.

12 Laingdeckel für die DDC 1Tplus • kaltmacher.de

Also jetzt muss ich mich mal entscheiden die Aquastream oder Laing, bei denn Pumpen kann ich ja nichts falsch machen von der Leistung her , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand ob es für das Asus P8P67 Deluxe noch andere Mobo Sets gibt außer das von Mips?


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja von LiquidExtasy.de da bekommst du auch einzelne Kühler oder einen Fullkoverkühler.
Hier der Link

liquid-extasy.de - Custom Waterblocks and Prototyping

Das müsstest du fündig werden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir mal die anfitec schablonen an, da könnten passende dabei sein

die aquastream hat mit shoggy sanwich ca. den platzbedarf von 3 x 3.5" festplatten
Oder ne kleine bierdose auf nem küchenschwamm


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ist die Höhe entscheidend da oben noch eine Festplatte rein kommt, hier mal ein Bild mit der jetzigen Pumpe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben über der Pumpe kommt noch eine Festplatte da habe ich auch Platz für 2.
Die Pumpe hat eine Höhe von 9,3 mit eineml 90° Winkelschraube ohne Anschluss komme ich auf fast 7cm, die Pumpe.
Ich finde gerade keine Daten über die Grösse der Aquastream und der Laing mit Deckel, da muss ich mal schauen ansonsten ist das unten der Raum für die Festplatte und würde ihn ungerne umbauen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die höhe wird sich gegenüber deiner pumpe wohl nicht verändern wenn du die aquastream nimmst, auch kannst du die as noch um 90grad drehen, so dass der auslass seitlich ist, wodurch du gegenüber deiner jetzigen pumpe sogar an platz gewinnen würdest


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. das ist schon mal gut von der Breite und Länge gäbe es auch keine Probleme, mir wahr die Höhe wichtig.
Jetzt schwanke ich noch hin zur Aquastream standart oder der Laing DDC 1T mit dem Phobya Deckel der vernickelt ist.
Muss mir die Daten von denn Pumpen noch mal vergleichen und denn Preis denn die Laing kostet mehr mit dem extra Deckel , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition 2 Euro billiger als die Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Advanced Version. 

Edit: Sorry hab mich verlesen du meintest ja die Standart-Version der XT.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also 8€ teurer^^
schafft es die laing mit dem phobya deckel leiser zu sein als die aquastream?


----------



## zettiii (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hat auch weniger Spielkram


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt ganz auf das Gehör, desjenigen an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt einige Leute, die keinen Unterschied mehr hören, aber ich glaube mir ist bislang nur ein einziger begegnet, der eine ungedrosselte* Laing leiser als eine Aquastream bezeichnet hat - und der hatte zeitgleich die Entkopplung verändert.

*: Ein gedrosselte Laing kann natürlich leiser als eine Aquastream @max sein. Aber sie ist dann auch schwächer und wieso sollte man @max machen, wenn man Ruhe will?


----------



## codemaster_1234 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr... welche Konfiguration (Variante 1 - 4) stellt die beste Kühlleistung bereit? 
Variante 1 und 3 besitzen am Gehäuseboden einen grossen 280 Radi. Eine "kalte" Frischluftzufuhr (blauen Pfeile) wird somit nicht möglich sein (wobei diese Variante schon beschränkt ist im Gegensatz zum Originalgehäuse) und der Top-Radi kann nur durch diese bereits "vorgewärmte" Luft gekühlt werden. Jemand hierbei Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Lautstärke ist mir eigentlich fast egal, ich würde beide als leise empfinden wenn sie gedrosselt sind und entkoppelt.
Mir wahr wichtig eine gute Leistung, natürlich eine gute Pumpe zum angemessenen Preis nicht wie die Laing D5 was ich für übertrieben halte.
Beide Pumpen haben ihre Vorteile und Nachteile, sie passen in mein Gehäuse was für mich schon mal wichtig wahr.
Die Laing mit dem Phobya-Deckel hat denn Vorteil das der Deckel denn meisten Durchfluss bringt im gegensatz zu denn anderen Deckeln und er hat eine schöne Optik was mir auch noch gefällt.

Also mir kommt es darauf jetzt an das meine Steuerung der T-Balancer BigNg mit dem Analogen Sensorhub klar kommt mit denn beiden Pumpen.
Laing DDC 12 1T oder Plus mit dem Phobya-Deckel weis nicht ob der unterschied zur 1Plus wesentlich gut ist oder eher weniger.
Die Aquastream XT 12V USB standart-Version oder auch die Advanced wenn ich die Funktionen auch mit der Steuerung steuern kann.
Lautstärke klar soll sie nicht auf 12V vor sich her laufen, wird also gedrosselt bloss da bricht die Leistung ein.
Ich  2x360Radis dicke zum Kühlen des Systems CPU-GPU-und Boardkühler zu kühlen, AGB sowie Temperatursensoren und einen DFM, Schlauch Durchmesser 11/8, das soll die Pumpe halt schaffen sogar wenn ich sie runter drossel das ist natürlich der wichtigste Aspeckt und sie soll noch lange dienen wenn weiter aufgestockt wird wie 2 GPU-Kühler.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

@codemaster_1234 also ich würde schauen das der Radi unten Frischluft bekommt für denn zweiten Radi.
Du kannst es auch so machen , der Radi bekommt von aussen die kalte Luft ab und der oberer pusstet die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse wenn das möglich ist und halt im Gehäuse Lüfter die, die Warme Luft nach drausen befördern.
Wenn es so möglich ist währe das perfekt.
Von der Thermik her währe es logischr unten kalte Luft und oben die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse denn die warme Luft steigt automatisch nach oben, wenn es dein Gehäuse zulässt dann ist das die beste Lösung unten rein oben raus , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## b0s (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@codemaster_1234 ich hatte vor kurzem ne Frage zur gleichen Thematik, kannst ja mal ab folgenden Beitrag lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-316.html#post2636017


----------



## codemaster_1234 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @codemaster_1234 also ich würde schauen das der Radi unten Frischluft bekommt für denn zweiten Radi.
> Du kannst es auch so machen , der Radi bekommt von aussen die kalte Luft ab und der oberer pusstet die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse wenn das möglich ist und halt im Gehäuse Lüfter die, die Warme Luft nach drausen befördern.
> Wenn es so möglich ist währe das perfekt.
> Von der Thermik her währe es logischr unten kalte Luft und oben die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse denn die warme Luft steigt automatisch nach oben, wenn es dein Gehäuse zulässt dann ist das die beste Lösung unten rein oben raus , Mfg Snapstar



Evtl. habe ich meine Frage ein wenig falsch formuliert. Gemäss dem Gesetz der Thermik steigt warme Luft, wie du es beschrieben hast. Wie du richtig schreibst, bekommt der untere Radi im Gehäuseboden (240 oder eben 280) von unten kalte Luft. Diese wird durch den Radi aber erwärmt und strömt dabei weiter nach oben und kühlt das Mainboard. Hierbei wird sie wiederum ein wenig erwärmt und durch den im Gehäusedeckel eingebauten Radi angezogen. Dieser zieht die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus. Der Luftstrom ist also von unten nach oben in einen Corsair 700D Gehäuse. 

Erkenntnis: 
- Gemäss der Kühlfläche ist Variante 1 die beste (420 Radi oben / 280 Radi unten - beides G-Changer "da XSPC kein 420 + 280 Radi baut"). (Anhang Nr.1)
- Oben können eingebaut werden. ... / 360 / 420 (ist der beste gemäss Kühlfläche) / 480 Radi
- Unten können eingebaut werden: ... / 240 / 280 Radi

Nun die eigentlichen Fragen:
1. Sind zwei verschiedene Radi Hersteller in einen Kühlkreislauf empfehlenswert? (Beispiel Variante 2 + 3 Anhang 1)
2. Ist es besser unten im Gehäuseboden einen 240 oder einen 280 zu verbauen? 
-> Mit der "280er Variante unten" könnte nur noch vorgewärmte Luft (Luft die bereits durch den Radi gezogen wurde) weiter ans Mainboard und den grossen Radi oben im Gehäusedeckel weiter gegeben werden. Der Abstand von Radi zum links davon eingebaut Netzgerät beträgt dann nur noch 42mm!!
-> Mit der "240er Variante unten" könnte noch zusätzlich von aussen (Boden) "unvorgewärmte" Luft angezogen (blaue Pfeile - Anhang Nr.2) werden, welche in Richtung Mainboard weiter gegeben wird. Dies bedeutet also im Vergleich zur 280er Variante, dass kühlere Luft dem Mainboard wie auch dem grossen Radi oben zur Verfügung steht, jedoch aber eine kleinere Kühlleistung zu erwarten ist (nur unter der separaten Betrachtung des unteren Radis da dieser ja kleiner ist). Der Abstand von Radi zum links davon eingebaut Netzgerät beträgt noch 94mm.
3. Kämen evtl. andere Konfigurationen von Radigrössen / Hersteller zu einem besseren Ergebnis als die von mir gewählten?

Was meint ihr? 

@ b0s: Werde ich durchlesen! Danke dir!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ums mal ganz logisch zu sagen:
In all deinen Konfigurationen greifst du auf die gleiche Ansaugöffnung und somit auf die gleiche Luftmenge (bei vergleichbarer Lüfterleistung) zurück. Um die maximale Kühlleistung aus einer bestehenden Luftmenge zu holen, muss man sie über eine möglichst große Fläche leiten -> Mehr Radi = besser. Luft, die unten vorgewärmt wird, schmälert zwar die Leistung des oberen, aber maximal um den Betrag an Wärme, den sie bereits aufgenommen hat.

Die einzig komplexere Frage wäre, wie sich das P/L-Verhältniss entwickelt, aber um das so genau einzuschätzen wird vermutlich niemand hier die nötige Erfahrung mit Sandwhichkonfigurationen haben.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also du hast das Corsair D700 Gehäuse da hättest du sogar Platz für 2 360er Radis die im unteren Teil Seitlich stehen, einer an der einen Gehäuse-Seite und der andere hinten an der Gehäuse-Seite wenn du Platz brauchst, jemand in einem anderen Forum baut das Gehäuse auch so um und die Radis passen wenn es nicht sogar für 140mm Lüfter sind.

zu der warmen Luft der obere Radi bekommt etwas warme Luft ab was sich aber minimal auf die Gesamtleistung beeinträchtigt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## codemaster_1234 (27. Februar 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also du hast das Corsair D700 Gehäuse da hättest du sogar Platz für 2 360er Radis die im unteren Teil Seitlich stehen, einer an der einen Gehäuse-Seite und der andere hinten an der Gehäuse-Seite wenn du Platz brauchst, jemand in einem anderen Forum baut das Gehäuse auch so um und die Radis passen wenn es nicht sogar für 140mm Lüfter sind.


Hast du Bilder davon? Die Umbauten mache ich selbst... das wird immer noch am besten  Hier liegt ja der ganze Spass an der Wakü 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ums mal ganz logisch zu sagen:
> In all deinen Konfigurationen greifst du auf die gleiche Ansaugöffnung und somit auf die gleiche Luftmenge (bei vergleichbarer Lüfterleistung) zurück.


Richtig. Nur die Lufttemp. ist unterschiedlich und ob durch einen Radi gleich viel Luftmenge gedrückt oder gezogen werden kann wie durch eine reine Öffnung ist mir unbekannt. Jedoch ist anzunehmen, dass durch den Radi weniger und wärmere Luft ins Gehäuse innere kommt. Könnte man die Luftmenge durch eine dir bekannte Konfiguration verbessern, ohne dabei gleich das ganze Gehäuse zu verschneiden? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzig komplexere Frage wäre, wie sich das P/L-Verhältniss entwickelt..


Von welchem P/L-Verhältniss sprichst du hier? Kühleistung / Radifläche (bzw. indirekt Preis)?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mal einen Link da baut jemand das Gehäuse so um wie ich das gemeint habe mit denn Radis.

Teschke Userforum • Thema anzeigen - Corsair 700D @ WaKü

Auf Seite 2 sieht man die Bilder, die Radis sind Seitlich im Gehäuse angebracht, wie die Seitenteile, sie liegen auf dem Boden.
Der eine zieht Luft an der hintere bekommt halt die Warme Luft vom ersten Radi und der befördert sie gleich wieder aus dem Gehäuse und es sind 2 480erRadis von Phobya die schon dick sind.
Hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



codemaster_1234 schrieb:


> Richtig. Nur die Lufttemp. ist unterschiedlich



Nein, ist sie nicht. Die Luft, die das untere Gehäuseblech passiert, hat immer die gleiche Temperatur. Sie passiert nur unterschiedlich viel Radiator im weiteren Verlauf.



> und ob durch einen Radi gleich viel Luftmenge gedrückt oder gezogen werden kann wie durch eine reine Öffnung ist mir unbekannt.



Durchdrücken geht durch eine reine Öffnung sicherlich besser. Aber du drückst nicht, du lässt die Öffnung einfach offen. Da du dein Gehäuse wohl kaum so dicht bekommst, wie die Verbindung Lüfter-Gehäuse unter dem Radiator, wird da nicht annähernd der gleiche Sog entstehen.



> Könnte man die Luftmenge durch eine dir bekannte Konfiguration verbessern, ohne dabei gleich das ganze Gehäuse zu verschneiden?



Entscheidend für die Luftmenge sind Querschnitt der Öffnung (schneiden...), Wiederstand (nur durch Einsparung an Kühlfläche/Radiator zu verringern, was die Aktion ad absurdum führt) und Lüfterstärke.




> Von welchem P/L-Verhältniss sprichst du hier? Kühleistung / Radifläche (bzw. indirekt Preis)?



Jup. Einen Radiator mit der Abluft des anderen zu betreiben ist immer ineffizient, ähnelt eher einem einzelnen superdicken Radiator. Eine Konfiguration ganz ohne Bodenradi würde sicherlich die beste Leistung pro € bringen - aber ggf. absolut nicht genug für deine Ansprüche.


----------



## Dari (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ichhab vor kurzem meine Wasserkühluns Komponenten erhalten und wollte mal fragen ob das normal ist das der radiator so ausschaut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ist alles normal.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein ganz normaler Radi ist für Lüfter gedacht, es gibt auch andere Radis wo komplett anders aussehen das sind aber dann meistens passive Radis , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube er meinte eher die spärliche Lackierung/Pulverung


----------



## codemaster_1234 (27. Februar 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Der eine zieht Luft an der hintere bekommt halt die Warme Luft vom ersten Radi und der befördert sie gleich wieder aus dem Gehäuse und es sind 2 480erRadis von Phobya die schon dick sind.


Dank dir für den Link!  Finde es immer interessant anzusehen, wie sich manche versuchen auf biegen und brechen zu übertrumpfen  Alleine das NT umzubauen wäre für mich pers. ein "no-go"! Ich möchte das Gehäuse doch so schlicht wie möglich belassen... die wirklichen Umbauten waren früher "als man noch jung wahr" viel interessanter. *hehe*  Habe dir hier: Case Rebirth: The Black Hole; Corsair 800D-"TJ07 style" bottom 480 rad, revision in progress - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net auch noch einen Link zu einem nicht allzu schlechten Umbau... falls es dich evtl. auch interessiert! Zwar nur 1 Radi unten eingebaut, aber schlussendlich noch das NT hochkant verbaut. lg cody



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, ist sie nicht. Die Luft, die das untere Gehäuseblech passiert, hat immer die gleiche Temperatur. Sie passiert nur unterschiedlich viel Radiator im weiteren Verlauf.


Das ist eigentlich das was ich meine. Je grösser die Öffnung am Boden ist (ich spreche von den ca. 4 cm links neben dem Radi, falls ein 240 anstatt ein 280er eingebaut wird), desto mehr kühle Luft kann ins Gehäuse reingezogen (mit Lüfter) werden. Beim verbauen eines 280er Radis wird da kein Platz mehr sein und es kann nur Luft, welche bereits durch den Radi aufgeheizt wurde, weiter Richtung Mainboard geleitet werden. Ich denke also ein 280er Radi wird da die richtige Lösung sein. Erstens mehr Kühlfläche und zweitens werden diese 4cm ausgenutzt und auch wirklich Luft "reingezogen" = ein Sog erzeugt (auch wenn halt ein wenig wärmere Luft).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entscheidend für die Luftmenge sind Querschnitt der Öffnung (schneiden...), Wiederstand (nur durch Einsparung an Kühlfläche/Radiator zu verringern, was die Aktion ad absurdum führt) und Lüfterstärke.


Genau. Die Luftmenge, sprich also die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter, lasse ich durch das aquaero 5 regeln mit einer Vorgabe der Wassertemp. Mal schauen welche Einstellungen ich zum Schluss fahren werde, um die gewünschte Temp. bzw. Lautstärke der Lüfter zu erreichen. Ich denke die "Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK3" sind hierfür besser geeignet als die "Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1", da mit 1700rpm eine Luftmenge von bis zu 153m3/h erreicht werden kann. Dies würde natürlich dem "worst case" entsprechen. Plan sind max. 1000rpm. Ich denke da sind wir uns einig?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...ineffizient, ähnelt eher einem einzelnen superdicken Radiator. Eine Konfiguration ganz ohne Bodenradi würde sicherlich die beste Leistung pro € bringen - aber ggf. absolut nicht genug für deine Ansprüche.


Genau deiner Meinung! Evtl. könnte man hier den Gehäuselüfter auf der Rückseite umdrehen, um dem TopRadi von aussen noch mit zusätzlicher Luft zu versorgen. Klar müsste man sich hier Gedanken (evtl. ein Versuch) darüber machen, ob dieser nicht die warme Luft des NT anzieht und damit wieder einen gegenteiligen Effekt erzeugt...?

Danke dir, dass du so viel Zeit aufwendest und mit mir das durch debattierst! 

Nehmen wir an, 420er oben und 280er unten. Zu welchem Hersteller würdest du mit deiner Erfahrung greifen? Ich pers. hätte XSPC vorgezogen, doch bauen diese ja bekanntlich keine solchen Radigrössen. Wäre G-Changer die nächst bessere Variante? Bezüglich des P/L-Verhältnisses schneiden diese ja sowieso einiges besser ab als XSPC.

lg Cody


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst sie auch nach drausen verbannen die Radis wenn sie nur frische Luft bekommen sollen.
Ich habe meine beiden 360er Radis ans Seitenteil, hatte auch keine Wahl beim Midi-Tower.
Bloss das ist Geschmackssache mit denn Radis aussen am Gehäuse , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja ich würde ein wenig aufpassen wegen doppel- oder trippel-Post, also wenn du einen Beitrag geschrieben hast und keiner geantwortet hat dann darfst du nicht gleich einen Beitrag hinterher schreiben, benutze lieber dann bearbeiten wenn du noch was ändern willst an deinem Beitrag.
Ist nur ein Tipp sonst bekommst du irgendwann Ärger von denn Mods , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



codemaster_1234 schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich das was ich meine. Je grösser die Öffnung am Boden ist (ich spreche von den ca. 4 cm links neben dem Radi, falls ein 240 anstatt ein 280er eingebaut wird), desto mehr kühle Luft kann ins Gehäuse reingezogen (mit Lüfter) werden. Beim verbauen eines 280er Radis wird da kein Platz mehr sein und es kann nur Luft, welche bereits durch den Radi aufgeheizt wurde, weiter Richtung Mainboard geleitet werden. Ich denke also ein 280er Radi wird da die richtige Lösung sein. Erstens mehr Kühlfläche und zweitens werden diese 4cm ausgenutzt und auch wirklich Luft "reingezogen" = ein Sog erzeugt (auch wenn halt ein wenig wärmere Luft).



Ah, sorry. Ich hatte dich so verstanden, dass du dem 240er den Vorzug geben würdest, weil du "Radi+Öffnung" für besser halten würdest (was imho falsch ist).



> Ich denke da sind wir uns einig?



Abgesehen davon, dass die pL1 als 120mm Lüfter sowieso nicht zur Auswahl stehen: Jup. Standardempfehlung sind die PK2, mehr als 1200rpm sollte man mit 140mm eigentlich nicht brauchen. (einziger Vorteil gegenüber PK3 dürfte aber die geringere Belastung der Aquaero Wandler sein, wenn man mit der Spannung nicht soweit runter muss)



> Genau deiner Meinung! Evtl. könnte man hier den Gehäuselüfter auf der Rückseite umdrehen, um dem TopRadi von aussen noch mit zusätzlicher Luft zu versorgen. Klar müsste man sich hier Gedanken (evtl. ein Versuch) darüber machen, ob dieser nicht die warme Luft des NT anzieht und damit wieder einen gegenteiligen Effekt erzeugt...?



Das ist bei Gehäusen mit Netzteil im Boden leider immer ein Risiko. Aber wenn deine Slotbleche,... nicht luftdicht sind, wäre es vermutlich eh die bessere Idee (ggf. was zu Abluftleitung fürs Netzteil einfallen lassen), denn dann wird so oder so Luft über die Rückwand aufgenommen und der Lüfter kann wenigstens die Arbeitsbedingungen für die Lüfter im Deckel verbessern.



> Nehmen wir an, 420er oben und 280er unten. Zu welchem Hersteller würdest du mit deiner Erfahrung greifen?



Ich persönlich habe 0 Erfahrung mit frei erhältlichen Radiatoren und würde aufgrund des Preises zu Magicool greifen. Slim-Bauweise ist bei quasi-Sandwhich-Betrieb vermutlich auch kein großer Nachteil.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ach ja ich würde ein wenig aufpassen wegen doppel- oder trippel-Post, also wenn du einen Beitrag geschrieben hast und keiner geantwortet hat dann darfst du nicht gleich einen Beitrag hinterher schreiben, benutze lieber dann bearbeiten wenn du noch was ändern willst an deinem Beitrag.
> Ist nur ein Tipp sonst bekommst du irgendwann Ärger von denn Mods , Mfg Snapstar


 
*sign*


----------



## codemaster_1234 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup. Standardempfehlung sind die PK2, mehr als 1200rpm sollte man mit 140mm eigentlich nicht brauchen.


Habe noch diesen Bericht hier (klick) gelesen. Dieser sprich gegen den PK3, da die kleineste minimal Drehzahl ca. 700rpm entspricht, was ja schon ziemlich viel ist (Noise-technisch). Daher denke ich, fahre ich schon besser mit dem PK2 wie bereits von dir empfohlen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... nicht luftdicht sind, wäre es vermutlich eh die bessere Idee (ggf. was zu Abluftleitung fürs Netzteil einfallen lassen)


Sind sie nicht und ich werde dies mal so probieren. "was zu Abluftleitung fürs Netzteil einfallen lassen" = gibt's da schon Ideen?

Danke wiederum vielmals für deinen Input!

*@snapstar123:* Werde es mir merken!  Habe gut 1 1/2 std. später geschrieben und nicht darauf geachtet... danke für den edit *ruyven_macaran *


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Test. Man liest leider selten welche von >1000rpm Modellen, die Silentaspekte berücksichtigen.

Ideen...
Müsste man hinter dein Gehäuse gucken. In Prinzip sollte schon ein einfache Brettchen oberhalb des Netzteils reichen, das verhindert, dass die Luft gerade nach oben steigt.


----------



## Celtec (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,und zwar habe ich mir jetzt mal Masterkleer Schlauch UV Aktiv Clear geholt,nur ist der nicht wirklich klar...Ist da der Tygon Schlauch da besser geeignet? Suche richtig klaren Schlauch für Double Protect Blau,es soll richtig gut zur Geltung kommen. Oder doch lieber Masterkleer Transperent? Aber ich denke ja nicht,dass sich zwischen UV Aktiv Transperent und Clear Transperent so gross unterscheidet?

Soweit ich weiss. Masterkleer Transperent und Tygon Klar ?

danke schonmal


----------



## codemaster_1234 (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Celtec, bestell dir doch das hier: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchsamples Summer 2009 (22 Stck) Schlauchsamples Summer 2009 (22 Stck) 59101 
Dann bist du ausgerüstet... 

Und evtl. hilft dir auch dieser Post von nemetona weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/121425-tagebuch-nemetona-s-erstes-lianli-tyr-pc-x2000bw-wenig-platz-im-supertower-16.html#post2321648

lg Cody


----------



## Ampeldruecker (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
da mich meine externe Wakü unterm Tisch langsam nervt, wollte ich die externen Teile (AGB, Pumpe, und Radiator) in ein selbstgebautes Holzcase verschwinden lassen, nun habe ich allerdings eine Frage, weil mein PC AUF dem Tisch steht aber das kleine selbstgebaute Wakü-Case auf dem Boden UNTERM Tisch stehen würde. Was ist aber dann mit dem AGB, der dann ja nicht mehr da höchste Teil des Sytems ist, wäre das zu vernachlässigen oder ein großes Problem? Zum entlüften könnte ich den PC zur Not erstmal auf den Fußboden stellen. (PC ist mit Schnellkupplungen trennbar)


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange der AGB oberhalb der Pumpe steht und auch der AGB-Deckel richtig dicht ist ist es in der Theorie kein Problem, sofern dein Sytsem luftfrei ist. Praktisch bekommt man das aber nicht perfekt hin und es sammelt sich jegliche Luft im System am obersten Punkt, was wiederum zu Problemen führen kann.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man denn den AGB-Deckel auf machen, ohne gleich zu duschen? Das wäre nähmlich nicht so schön, wenn ich dann jedesmal duschen würde


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da der AGB nicht mehr der höchste Punkt ist ist er demnach randvoll gefüllt (deshalb sollte er auch dich sein) und von oben drückt 1m Wassersäule  Zum duschen reichts nicht, aber ne Welle gibts


----------



## Neander (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt die Zusammenstellung soweit zusammen? Hab mich am Beispielthread orientiert.
Pumpe und Kühler(mit Backplate) kauf ich gebraucht aus dem Marktplatz. Als Wasserzusatz das Mittelchen von der Tankstelle.

Gekühlt soll erstmal nur ein 2500K mit entsprechenden Takt werden.

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f6365e1b96f9ec8f5822e45ceea2c1c7


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um mal meinen Senf und meine unkundige (?) Meinung dazuzugeben:

Warum sollte der AGB voll laufen, wenn er nicht an der höchsten Stelle im Kreislauf ist? Die Luft sammelt sich auf jeden Fall im AGB. Dazu sind Luftabscheider ja schließlich da. Es kann lediglich zum Problem werden wenn der AGB nicht luftdicht verschlossen ist. Solange dieser dicht ist sammelt sich die Luft im System keinesfalls an der höchsten Stelle. Bei mir im Kreislauf ist der höchste Punkt auch nicht der AGB, trotzdem sammelt sich die Luft nicht in den Komponenten. Abgesehen von meinem System gibt es (auch hier im Forum) Wasserkühlungen, die nicht mehr zählbar sind, wo Radi auf dem Deckel oder unter dem Deckel montiert sind. Bei diesen habe ich noch nie (bzw sehr selten) einen AGB über dem Radi gesehen.

Von daher, denk erstmal nach, bevor du dein Halbwissen als physikalische Grundgesetze auslegst. Mir ist schon klar, dass Luft in Wasser immer an die Oberfläche steigt. Aber erst nach unten sinkt die Luft auch erstmal nicht. Und da alle AGB-Ausgänge unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen sollten, da sonst die Pumpe Luft zieht, wird sich die Luft früher oder später immer im AGB sammeln solange die Auslassseite unter der Wasseroberfläche bleibt.

Fühl dich nicht zu sehr persönlich davon angegriffen  Nur: denk mal nach vorher...


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sag ja nicht, dass es nicht funktioniert :O
Es ist eben einfach nur unpraktisch. komm mal wieder runter...

Bei einem Höhenunterschied von einem Meter kannst du die Luftbläschen nicht mehr einfach so "runterpumpen" zum AGB. Und ein reales System zieht immer irgendwoher Luft -> Die Luftblase oben wird immer größer -> der AGB läuft voll und schwapt irgendwann über.
"Denk" mal an deine Heizung zu Hause, wo lässt du die Luft raus? Richtig an dem Heizkörper wo sich die Luftblase sammelt, meistens der oberste im System.

Und wenn du alle paar Wochen das System neu entlüften willst, bitte mach es.


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nicht praktischer oder unpraktischer als an jeder anderen Stelle im Case, solange der Auslass unter der Wasseroberfläche bleibt hat man ein geschlossenen Kreislauf. Da sprudelt ach eigentlich nichts raus wenn man den AGB aufmachen.

Wie gesagt... vielleicht war ich etwas harsch... tut mir leid


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Kann man denn den AGB-Deckel auf machen, ohne gleich zu duschen? Das wäre nähmlich nicht so schön, wenn ich dann jedesmal duschen würde



Klar. Solange das restliche System dicht ist, kann ja keine Luft eindringen und somit auch kein Wasser rausfließen. Solange du keine Höhenunterschiede in der Nähe von 10m hast, gibt es da kein Problem. (wenn es eine zweite Öffnung gibt, dann reichen auch schon wenige mm für ein Auslaufen)



Malkolm schrieb:


> ich sag ja nicht, dass es nicht funktioniert :O



Genaugenommen machst du das.



> Bei einem Höhenunterschied von einem Meter kannst du die Luftbläschen nicht mehr einfach so "runterpumpen" zum AGB.



Ob es 5 oder 50cm abwärts geht, ist prinzipiell egal. Entweder wird die Luftblase auch gegen ihren Auftrieb mitgerissen, oder nicht. Nur Schütteln und Klopfen helfen natürlich nicht mehr, wenn es um mehr als ein kleines Stück geht.



> Und ein reales System zieht immer irgendwoher Luft



?
Ich weiß nicht, was du falsch machst, aber solltest allgemein aufhören, mit Wasser in der Nähe von elektrischen Bauteilen zu arbeiten, wenn Undichtigkeiten bei dir die Regel sind.



> "Denk" mal an deine Heizung zu Hause, wo lässt du die Luft raus? Richtig an dem Heizkörper wo sich die Luftblase sammelt, meistens der oberste im System.



Denk mal 10 Sekunden über das Strömungsbild in einem Heizkörper nach...


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> ich sag ja nicht, dass es nicht funktioniert :O
> Es ist eben einfach nur unpraktisch. komm mal wieder runter...
> 
> Bei einem Höhenunterschied von einem Meter kannst du die Luftbläschen nicht mehr einfach so "runterpumpen" zum AGB. Und ein reales System zieht immer irgendwoher Luft -> Die Luftblase oben wird immer größer -> der AGB läuft voll und schwapt irgendwann über.
> ...



-Heizkörper:
Kurz nachgedacht (also wirklich seehr kurz) und zu folgendem Schluss gekommen... ich mach das aber an jedem Heizkörper einzeln, weil sich in jedem Heizkörper Luft sammelt. Nach deiner Aussage, dass sich die Luft am höchsten Punkt im Kreislauf sammeln, würde es reichen wenn ich einmal auf den Dachboden steig und das da mach, bzw. in der Mietswohnung im ersten Stock, die ich gerade bewohne, gar keine Probleme auftauchen müssten.

- Luft ziehen bzw. alle paar Wochen neu entlüften:
Meine Wakü Läuft seit einem halben Jahr und wurde genau einmal entlüftet, nämlich beim Befüllen. Drei Tage später habe ich nochmal Wasser nachgeschüttet, als sich die restlichen Minibläschen, die an den Schlauchwänden festgesessen waren (zu meiner Verteidigung: mir taten irgendwann die Finger weh vom gegen-den-Schlauch-schnippen... hätte nicht gedacht dass 16/10 so hart ist), gesammelt hatten und alle im AGB angekommen waren. 

- Luftblasen nach unten pumpen:
Siehe Antwort von ruyven... da ist alles zu dem Thema gesagt. Übrigens reichen schon meine relativ wenigen 40L/h aus um Luftblasen durch die MoBo-Kühler und Schläuche nach unten zu pumpen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue frage:
Ich glaub mich zu erinnern irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass eine d5 leiser ist als eine ddc
erinner ich mich falsch, oder stimmt das so?


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*im Gedächtnis kram*
Jein... ich meine zu wissen, dass eine D5 leiser ist wenn man sie runterstellt (mi dem Drehschalter auf der Rückseite). Ungedrosselt denk ich wird die auf der gleichen, oder sogar höheren, Lautstärke sein.


----------



## Dari (2. März 2011)

Spielt eigentlich die Größe des AGBs eine gravierende Rolle manche sagen ja das man ein Wakü auch ohne AGB betreiben kann.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne geht auch, wie man an den h50/70 kühlungen von corsair sieht, aber ein agb erleichtert dir das befüllen deutlich
Der eigentliche sinn ist es, zu verhindern, dass die pumpe trocken läuft, da man nicht sofort die ganze luft aus dem kreislauf bekommt


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dari schrieb:


> Spielt eigentlich die Größe des AGBs eine gravierende Rolle manche sagen ja das man ein Wakü auch ohne AGB betreiben kann.


 Die Größe spielt nur ne Rolle, wenn die Pumpe durch einen zu kleinen AGB Luft ansaugt.


----------



## Dari (2. März 2011)

Ich Frage weil ich meinen aktuellen AGB

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8716_XSPC-5-25--Bay-Reservoir-Alu-Front.html

Gegen folgenden auswechseln möchte

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5013_Aquacomputer-aquatube-G1-4--Delrin-schwarz.html


Der gab vorne in der Front gefallt mir garnicht


----------



## Dukex2 (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der gut Koolance 4-Wege Ablasshahn G1/4 bzw gibts Erfahrungen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@dari: der ist ausreichend groß, ich hab die weiße version (meine status leds stecken hinten drin)
 Du wirst aber noch ne halterung dafür brauchen

@duke: keine ahnung


----------



## Carmir (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ist der gut Koolance 4-Wege Ablasshahn G1/4 bzw gibts Erfahrungen?


 
Hab hier die gleiche Frage gestellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/142691-wasser-geschickt-ablassen-koennen.html


----------



## Dukex2 (2. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Carmir 
Danke!
Wie hast es jetzt umgesetzt???


----------



## Carmir (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch gar nicht, aber ich werd es so machen wie ruyven_macaran das vorgeschlagen hat; hab unten im Gehäuse sowieso noch Platz den man durchs Fenster nicht sehen kann, da ist der Schlauchfortsatz gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Rabauke (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand von euch zufällig eine EVGA GTX460EE und kann mir sagen ob die im Referenzdesign ist? Die Angaben die man im www findet sind ja vorsichtig gesagt etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Carmir (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Referenzdesign


----------



## snapstar123 (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch mal schnell Hilfe, ich will die Wakü erst mal so testen auserhalb des Gehäuses.
Soweit ist alles perfekt, das einzigste ist der DFM.

Ich habe denn Koolance INS-FM17 denn hier INS-FM17N Coolant Flow Meter [no nozzles] - Water cooling systems, pc liquid cooling kit, cpu, video card, hard drive mit der Platine dazu.
Mir geht es darum, er hängt ja am Kreislauf, muss ich ihn auch anschliesen denn jetzt brauche ich ihn erst mal nicht.

Also kann es denn DFM schaden wenn das Wasser durch läuft wenn er nicht angeschlossen ist, das ist sehr wichtig, nicht das er defekt geht und vom Kreislauf trennen ist schwer da er zwischen 2 Radis hängt ohne Schlauch mit verschiedenen Schrauben und SLI-Verbinder.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rabauke (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, wenn EK das getestet hat geh ich mal davon aus das das ganze passt Mich hat nur der Thread hier etwas durcheinander gebracht: klick mich Den erwähnten Koolance Kühler hab ich hier rum liegen (einfach mal testen ist grad nicht drin, wird noch ne weile dauern bis die Wakü wieder läuft)


----------



## VJoe2max (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ist der gut Koolance 4-Wege Ablasshahn G1/4 bzw gibts Erfahrungen?


 
Das Teil besteht aus einem Koolance Universal G1/4" Anschlussstück 5-Fach vernickelt und einem 6mm Anschluss. Das einzige Sonderteil ist die geschlossene Kappe zum Aufschrauben auf den Anschluss. 

Wenn man statt der Koolance-Teile folgendes nimmt: 

Universal G1/4" Anschlussstück 5-Fach vernickelt
2x Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll
einen Anschraubtüllen-Anschluss nach Wahl und eine selbst aus der Überwurfmutter gebastelte Verschlusskappe
ist man deutlich billiger dran und hat exakt dieselbe Funktion bei gleichem Aufbau . 

Noch günstiger erhält man die Funktionalität natürlich so: 6/4mm (4x1mm) T-Verbinder von 10/8mm reduziert (Watercool MICROSYSTEM) + Verschlusskappe oder Schlauch mit Stopfen.

Alles in allem muss man sagen, dass das Teil nichts anderes als ein normales T-Stück mit zwei zusätzlichen Anschlussoptionen ist. Ein Ablasshahn in dem Sinn ist es nicht, da es keinen Hahn gibt. Entsprechend unkomfortabel sind all diese Optionen. Deshalb würde ich zu Folgendem raten:   


1x Universal G1/4" Anschlussstück 5-Fach vernickelt
2x Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll
1x Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG mit O-Ring
1x 2 Wege Kugelhahn Messing G1/4 IG

Das ist noch ein paar Cent günstiger als das Koolance Teil und durch den Kugelhahn unter Beibehaltung aller Anschlussoptionen deutlich komfortabler und sauberer . 
Allgemein kommt es aber bei jedem Wasser Ablasshahn darauf an, dass er richtig positioniert ist. Im Idealfall gibt es noch einen zweiten Hahn, mit dem der Kreislauf unterbrochen werden kann. Das erleichtert das entleerender Wakü nach dem Heber-Prinzip erheblich.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis keiner ob es denn DFM schadet wenn ich ihn im Kreislauf habe aber er nicht an der Platine angeschlossen ist u das Signal aus zu lesen, ist echt wichtig , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rein vom logischen her (keine Garantie dafür) ist es dem DFM doch egal ob er ausgelesen wird oder nicht, oder? Das Rädchen dreht sich doch so oder so gleich schnell.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau darum geht es mir ja, der DFM liest ja RPM-Siganle aus mit der Wandlerplatine die man dann umrechnen muss.
Also dürfte es dem DFM nicht schaden da ja durch das Wasser das durchläuft er die Umderhung misst aber sicher bin ich mir auch nicht ob da ein Motor drinnen ist so zu sagen wegen dem Auslesen der Signale.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wurde nun aber wirklich schon x-mal besprochen - speziell zu deinem DFM .

Nein - selbstverständlich ist es völlig egal ob die Signale ausgelesen werden oder nicht - und nein, natürlich gibt es keinen Motor in Durchflussmessern (das wäre btw auch reichlich schwachsinnig).

Was dem DFM theoretisch "schadet" ist lediglich, dass er überhaupt läuft - das tut er aber völlig unabhängig von der Auswertung der Signale die er liefert. Je länger das Rädchen sich insgesamt dreht desto mehr Lagerverschleiß hat man - wobei man sagen muss, dass bei mediengeschmierten Lagern, wie sie bei fast allen Durchflussmessern vorkommen, vor allem das Ein- und Ausschalten der Pumpe Einfluss auf den Lagerverschleiß hat. Das ist aber mehr eine rein theoretische Frage, denn die Lebensdauer der Lager dürfte sowohl im DFM als auch der Pumpe (für die das Gleiche gilt) weit über der des ganzen PCs liegen - zumindest wenn DFM und Pumpe ordentlich konstruiert sind .


----------



## snapstar123 (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. das wollte ich ja wissen ob ich ihn mit im Kreislauf betreiben kann ohne das er an der Wandlerplatine angeschlossen ist.

Ich meinte nicht direkt Motor sond dern halt am Lager dort liest er ja das Signal aus wo man später auslesen kann, wahr halt grob formuliert.
Danke trozdem für die Antwort, jetzt kann ich die Wakü erst mal aus dem gehäuse testen ob alles dicht ist und dann rein ins Gehäuse, danke noch mal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht direkt Motor sond dern halt am Lager dort liest er ja das Signal aus wo man später auslesen kann, wahr halt grob formuliert.


 Dann war´s nicht grob sondern falsch formuliert! Das Signal wird je nach DFM  berührungslos über einen Hallsensor, eine Induktionsspule oder einen Infrarotlichtschranke erzeugt und das passiert sinnvoller Weise natürlich nicht in der Lagerung des Rotors. Die Signalerzeugung hat mit dem Lager nicht das Geringste zu tun. Lebensdauerbegrenzenden Einflüss auf einen DFM können mechanischer (Lagerverschleiß), chemischer (Angriff durch Zusätze) oder thermischer (thermische Spannungen) Natur sein, oder aus einer Kombination daraus (SCC, TMF etc.). Die elektrische Komponente, also die Signalerzeugung eines DFM, erfolgt jedoch rein passiv und führt zu keinerlei lebensdauerbeeinträchtigender Wirkung. 

Schau dir das Teil doch einfach mal genau, dann musst du nicht immer wieder nachfragen . Gerade bei einem DFM aus transparentem Kunststoff wie deinem, ist der Aufbau doch sehr schön ersichtlich. Die meisten deiner Fragen (nicht nur zum DFM) würden sich btw erübrigen, wenn du nicht ausschließlich irgendwelche Aussagen interpretieren würdest sondern einfach versuchen würdest du verstehen wie die Dinge funktionieren, bei denen sich für dich Fragen ergeben <- nur als gut gemeinter Ratschlag .


----------



## snapstar123 (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat sich soweit auch erledigt, der Kreislauf läuft ohne das er irgendwo leckt, jetzt kommt die Wakü rein in denn PC.
Ja man sieht schön wie das Wasser durch läuft das einzigste ist das man die Laufrichtung beachten aber hauptsache das es dort auch nicht legt.
Die 2 Radis sind ja nur mit Winkelschrauben, SLI-Verbinder und dem DFM verbunden und dort ist es auch dicht, perfekt besser geht es nicht.

Jetzt rein in denn PC und alles anschliesen und einrichten beim T-Balancer und schaue ob da alles klappt.
Danke noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ... Nein - selbstverständlich ist es völlig egal ob die Signale ausgelesen werden oder nicht - und nein, natürlich gibt es keinen Motor in Durchflussmessern (das wäre btw auch reichlich schwachsinnig) ...


 
Wie würde man solch einen Motor nennen? Selbstbefriedigung für Wakü-Bausparer?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (4. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe mit Fördermengenüberwachung, würde allerdings nur bei Zahnradpumpen und anderen zwangsfördernden pumpen sinn machen, da eine Kreiselpumpe sich immer dreht, auch wenn sie aufgrund des Gegendrucks nicht mehr fördert


----------



## snapstar123 (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauche mnal wieder eure Hilfe, ich habe ja die Wakü erst mal laufen lassen und geschaut ob alles dicht ist, soweit o.k.
So jetzt alles eingebaut erst mal grob und da kommt das Problem der AGB hängt zwar höher als die Pumpe aber der eine Schlauch geht etwas höher und die Pumpe bekommt kein Wasser was ja nicht gut ist.
Hier im Spoiler sind 3 Pics, was könntet ihr mir raten wie ich am besten das jetzt machen soll.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man sieht auf dem letzten Pic das der Schlauch leicht hoch geht, jetzt höchstens die Halterungen etwas höher bohren damit der AGB höher hängt und die Slotblände mit G1/4 weiter höher hoch hänge damit der Schlauch komplett schräg zur pumpe läuft oder kann es an der Slotblende liegen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung - black nickel Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung - black nickel 32081 damit das Wasser nicht richtig zur Pumpe fliest denn es soll ja von alleine zur Pumpe laufen vom AGB ohne das die z.B. die Pumpe an ist.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja es hat auch nichts gebracht als ich denn AGB hoch genommen habe, also mit der Hand höher gelegt habe, dann kann es auch sein bei der Pumpe wegen dem Festplattenschacht das ich dort was ändern muss , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den AGB einfach zum Befüllen in die Hand nehmen und höher halten.
Wenn die Pumpe einmal Wasser gezogen hat und der Schlauch ganz leer ist, sollte sich dein Problem auch gelöst haben. Wenn einmal die Luft raus ist, kommt keine neue rein


----------



## snapstar123 (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja bloss habe ich das schon probiert.
Ich glaube das Problem ist der Schlauch von der Pumpe zur Slotblende denn da hängt er leicht durch auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen aber danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versteh ich das richtig, dass dein Kreislauf schon komplett entlüftet war und sich da trotzdem wieder Luft sammelt?

Wenn ja hast du irgendwo eine undichte Stelle.
Wenn nein, weiß ich auch keinen Rat.

Du könntest mal auf die untere Halterung etwas legen und da den AGB draufstellen (das der AGB am Ende so hoch ist, dass der Schlauch nur abwärts geht). Und dann dein System so komplett entlüften und wenn das geschehen ist, den AGB wieder in der Halterung befestigen.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich hatte denn Kreislauf auf dem Boaden liegen gehabt nicht im PC um zu schauen ob auch alles dicht ist und es nirgendwo was leckt, danach wieder alles entleert.
Ich habe es dann in denn PC eingebaut und wollte es wieder befüllen aber da ging das Wasser vom AGB nicht von alleine zur Pumpe.

Man sieht auch das beim AGB der Schlauch auch etwas nach oben geht zum Slot und dort hängt das Wasser dann und die Pumpe läuft trocken deswegen gleich wieder aus geschalten denn anderen PC der die Pumpe erst mal mit Strom betreibt wegen der CPU sonst überhitzt sie ja.
Also es liegt defenitiefe an der Stelle, davor hatte ich auch so ein Problem aber das wahr weil ich denn EK Supreme HF falsch angechlossen hatte aber jetzt ist alles richtig angeschlossen.
Man sieht ja beim letzten Pic das dort auch der Schlauch zur Pumpe etwas nach oben geht und somit kann das Wasser nicht von alleine zur Pumpe laufen.
Ich muss jetzt erst mal das Wasser raus machen was noch drinnen ist und denn AGB höher hängen sowie denn Schlauch so anpassen damit von alleine das Wasser zur Pumpe läuft nicht das sie noch kaputt geht wenn sie zu viel Luft ansaugt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal machste den ATX-Stecker ab und nutzt einen Überbrückungsstecker für die Pumpe; wenn bei deiner Pumpe kein Stecker dabei war kannste auch mit einer einfachen Drahtschlinge den Stecker überbrücken.

Der Stecker sollte etwa so aussehen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p673_ATX--berbr-ckungsstecker--20-Pin-.html

Wenn du das gemacht hast kannst du am Netzteilschlater die Pumpe an und ausmachen.

Dann machst du den AGB aus der Halterung und hälst den so hoch, dass die Luft aus dem Schlauch zur Pumpe entweichen kann. Wenn der Schlauch komplett voll Wasser ist, solltest du die Pumpe einschalten (am Netzteilschalter) und dann müsste die Pumpe eigentlich enifach Wasser saugen und gut ist. Da sollte sich dann eigetlich auch keine Luft mehr sammeln.

Zum Befüllen/Entlüften am besten den AGB so halten, dass Luft, falls sich im Schlauch doch noch etwas sammeln sollte, wieder in den AGB wandern kann.
So solltest du deinen Kreislauf eintlüftet bekommen... ohne dass der PC bootet oder deine CPU überhitzt.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal das Wasser jetzt raus und schaue das ich denn AGB ein bisschen höher hängen kann da der Schlauch vom AGB etwas nach oben geht und dann nach unten zur Pumpe deswegen läuft es nicht.
Ich benutze meinen anderen Rechner einfach um die Pumpe zu starten so kann ruhig was auslaufen da der andere PC komplett vom Stromkreis getrennt ist und ich kann ihn Ruhe denn Kreislauf befüllen aber es liegt am Schlauch weil ich ja einen Slot mit G1/4 Durchführung habe deswegen geht der Schlauch auch erst mal leicht nach oben zur Durchführung vom AGB, ich versetze es jetzt und hoffe es geht dann denn vorher beim Test ging es auch ohne Probleme , Mfg Snapstar

Also hat sich erledigt, es lag am Schlauch von AGB zur Durchführung und zur Pumpe.
Ich habe jetzt einfach denn AGB höher platziert, musste zwar etwas rum basteln, also neue Löcher bohren für denn AGB aber endlich passt es und alles ist auch noch dicht.
Jetzt alles noch in Betrieb nehmen und hoffe das endlich mein I5 der sehr Heis ist mal kühl zu stellen, danke für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> ich versetze es jetzt und hoffe es geht dann denn vorher beim Test ging es auch ohne Probleme , Mfg Snapstar



Beim ersten Test war das System vermutlich vollkommen trocken?
Prinzipiell müsste das Wasser bei deinem originalen Aufbau zwar bis zur Pumpe fließen, aber wenn sich weiter hinten im Kreislauf noch Wasser befindet, dann entsteht eine geschlossene Blase. Auf der einen Seite drückt das Wasser im AGB, auf der anderen Seite das Wasser jenseits der Pumpe, in der Mitte tut sich nichts. Wenn der Schlauch nach oben führt, kann man sowas meist durch Schnipsen lösen (Wasser fließt um die Luftblase), aber an einer lokalen Hochstelle ist das natürlich nicht möglich. Ein alternative zum hochhängen des AGBs wäre ggf. eine Öffnung unten neben dem Netzteil für die Schlauchdurchführung gewesen.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein Trocken nicht, ich habe denn AGB so gefüllt das die Pumpe gleich  Wasser bekommt ohne die Pumpe zu starten da es ihr ja schadet wenn sie  trocken läuft.
Ja währe auch eine Alternative gewesen, jetzt läuft es wenigstens, ich habe denn AGB höher gehängt, ein kleines bisschen Arbeit aber es ist perfekt.
Alles läuft auch soweit, jetzt bleibt die CPU kühl und der T-Balancer läuft auch .

Wegen der Frage zu einer neuen Pumpe, ich glaube das hat sich auch erledigt, der T-Balancer bzw. der Analoge Sensohub zeigt mir fast 100l/h an das reicht um noch 2 Kühler ein zu bauen.
Was mich auch freut, der Sensohub rechnet automatisch das Signal um vom DFM ohne etwas ein zu stellen da er ja normal ein RPM-Signal ausgibt.
Was halt komisch ist, erst zeigt er mir an über 550l/h an Durchfluss aber da gibt es eine Funktion wählen Messbereich wie genau und beim letzten gibt er mir eben so um die 96l/h aus, das müsste im endefekt richtig sein oder liege ich da falsch, weil mich das irretiert 550l/h am Anfang.

Ich bin wenigstens froh das es jetzt perfekt läuft und noch der GPU-und Boardkühler drann kommt und vieleicht schafft es sogar die Pumpe.
Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten, Hilfen sowie Infos , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die richtige Konfigurierung sollte eigentlich irgendwo im Begleitmaterial stehen - aber eins kann ich dir Versichern: Ohne Ändeurngen im Strömungskanal gibt es nur einen richtigen Wert, nicht mehrere, die man sich aussuchen kann.


----------



## Spiff (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo zusammen.

Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich einen grossen Radiator (z.B. Mora3) auch als AGB nutzen könnte? Vorteil ist natürlich das ich mir so keine AGB zusätzlich kaufen muss und auch keine Platz für den einplane muss. Was haltet Ihr davon?

Spiff


----------



## Ichbins (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat nur einen Nachteil, die Luft die oben sich sammelt wird wahrscheinlich mit transportiert wenn Wasser rein gepumpt wird und somit ist immer noch Luft im Wasser.


----------



## Celtec (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird denk ich nicht klappen. Ich habe das mit einem Mora 2 Probiert. Unten rein oben raus,beste möglichkeit,um die Luft rauszubekommen.Hat nicht ganz geklappt. AGB angeschlossen.Und Luft war direkt raus.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal die MoRas Rohrradiatoren sind. Die Funktion eines AB könne die nicht übernehmen. Die Hauptaufgabe des Ausgleichsbehälters ist es die Strömung so zu beruhigen, dass Luftbläschen Zeit haben nach oben in einem Reservoir zu steigen. Das geht in einem Radiator nicht -erst recht nicht in einem Rohr-Radi.


----------



## Spiff (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann werde ich das wohl bleiben lassen  Danke für die Antworten


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran ja das ist halt komisch man kann halt verschiedene Werte einstellen, es gibt 4 Stück.
1. Sehr schnelle Reaktion-geringe Genauigkeit-sehr hohe Impulse, was raus kommt sind 550l/h
2. Schnelle Genauigkeit-mittlere genauigkeit-hohe Impulse, was raus kommt sind 540l/h
3. Mittlere Reaktion-gute Genauigkeit-mittlere Impulse, was raus kommt sind 530l/h
4. Langsame Reaktion-sehr gute Genauigkeit-geringe Impulse, was raus kommt sind 83l/h

Das ist das komische die rsten 3 Werte bleiben dann über 500l/h was für mich unwahrscheinlich ist aber der letzte finde ich dann schon realistisch.
Werde mal im Sammelthread beim T-Balancer genauer erkundigen aber ich denke es liegt auch am DFM das er nicht so genau miest.
Ich kann klar noch einstellen l/s oder auch RPM aber l/h ist ja die beste Wahl aber das er manchmal so komisch springt mal 70l/h oder dann mal 95l/h das ist halt das was mich irretiert aber werde mich mal genau schlau machen über denn DFM von Koolance und denn Einstellungen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Zwischenplatine von Koolance benutzt erhältst du am Ausgang ein rpm-Signal, welches direkt proportional zu den durch laufenden ml/h ist. Der Wert mit 1000 multipliziert ergibt also den Durchfluss in l/h.
Die Einstellungen die du machen kannst (am T-Ban vermute ich) kommen wir reichlich sinnlos vor. Hast du mal einen Screenshot von dem Einstellungsmenü? Vllt. kann man anhand dessen was dazu sagen.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hier mal ein Screen, ich habe die letzte Einstellung NR.4 
So kann ich da verschiedene Einstellungen vornehmen, oben das rechte Fenster habe ich mal geöffnet mit denn verschiedenen Messgenauigkeiten und denn Impulsen, beim zweiten Screen sieht man denn Durchfluss und oben steht Messbereich wählen beim dritten Screen habe ich jetzt Nr. 1 gewählt wo der Durchluss 550l/h beträgt.
Hoffe du kennst dich damit aus, ich habe die Wandlerplatine drann hängen und dann am Analogen Sensorhub und er hat mir gleich l/h ausgelesen was mich gewundert hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woher hast du denn die Impulszahl von 509 Impulsen/Liter die du eingestellt hast? 

Der Messbereich legt nur die samplingrate fest - also die Messzeit die herangezogen wird um einen Anzeigewert zu ermitteln. Die Einstellungen sind insgesamt völlig falsch für den Sensor. Zunächst musst dir ausrechnen welche Impulszahl/Liter für das ausgewertete Signal gilt. Hier findest du alle nötigen Infos: Klick (gilt, wenn du das Signal direkt abgreifst - dann kommst du auf ca. 195 Impulse/L wenn du Anschlüsse mit 10mm ID verwendest. 
Wenn die Platine nutzt müsste die Impulsrate eigentlich bei 1000 Impulsen/Liter liegen. 

Datenblatt des Sensor: Klick


----------



## computertod (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage:
gibt es die Laing Pumpen für Wasserkühlungen auch als 230V versionen?
bei google finde ich leider nur Heizungspumpen von Laing und mit 230V


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing ist auch in erster Linie ein Heizungspumpenhersteller . Die DDC-Reihe ist afaik die einzige Baureihe von Laing die speziell für PC-Wasserkühlungen entwickelt wurde - und die gibt´s nur mit 12V Anschluss. Die D5-Reihe basiert schon wieder auf Umwälzpumpen aus dem Heizungsbau. Wozu willst du denn ne 230V-Version? Das ist doch zumindest für die Wakü eher unpraktisch.


----------



## computertod (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hatte zwar noch keine 12v pumpe, aber eine 230v hat in meinen augen vorteile gegenüber der 12v (v.a. beim Befüllen)
und nachdem mir nach dem einbau der Chipsatzkühler der Durchfluss mit meiner 1046 doch etwas in den Keller geht hätte  gern was leistungsfähigeres


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wäre so was für sich vllt. das Richtige: externes Netzteil mit Molexstecker


----------



## computertod (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, dann andere Frage:
bringt es was/Funktioniert es wenn ich einfach noch wie bei den Laings eine zweite eheim 1046 230v dazupacke?
bekommt man mittlerweile ja schon fast hinterhergeschmissen^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwei 1046er in Reihe sind besser bzw stärker als eine.


----------



## computertod (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf das will ich ja hinaus. wie siehts im vergleich zu ner Laing aus? ebenbürtig?


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Impulszahl von 509 Impulsen/Liter die du eingestellt hast?
> 
> Der Messbereich legt nur die samplingrate fest - also die Messzeit die herangezogen wird um einen Anzeigewert zu ermitteln. Die Einstellungen sind insgesamt völlig falsch für den Sensor. Zunächst musst dir ausrechnen welche Impulszahl/Liter für das ausgewertete Signal gilt. Hier findest du alle nötigen Infos: Klick (gilt, wenn du das Signal direkt abgrefist - dann kommst du auf ca. 195 Impulse/L wenn du Anschlüsse mti 10mm ID verwendest.
> Wenn die Platine nutzt müsste die Impulsrate eigentlich bei 1000 Impulsen/Liter liegen.
> ...


 

Perfekt danke, ich dachte schon das es nicht sein kann, ich nutze als Schlauch 11/8 also habe ich bei der Platine auf 10ID gestellt aber super Thread sowas habe ich gesucht da ich beim Thread für denn T-Balancer nicht weiter komme.
Danke noch mal für die Hilfe jetzt kümmere ich mich mal um denn DFM damit er richtig läuft und ich mich auch auf die Werte die er ausliest verlassen kann da ich jetzt nur einen Kühler im Kreislauf habe aber noch GPU-und Boardkühler drann sollen bloss da muss ich wissen schafft es die Pumpe vom Durchfluss her , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Spiff schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich einen grossen Radiator (z.B. Mora3) auch als AGB nutzen könnte? Vorteil ist natürlich das ich mir so keine AGB zusätzlich kaufen muss und auch keine Platz für den einplane muss. Was haltet Ihr davon?



Klappt nicht. Der Mora hat keine zusätzliche Öffnung, die zum füllen/entlüften nehmen könntest, außerdem wird in einem Rohrradiator die Luft sehr leicht mitgerissen und setzt sich nicht ab. Coras sind eher dafür bekannt, (unfreiwillig) Luft zurückzuhalten, aber auch da wird das Füllen etwas umständlicher und billiger als ein AGB ist Lösung sicherlich nicht (und aus Alu...)




computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage:
> gibt es die Laing Pumpen für Wasserkühlungen auch als 230V versionen?



Das "DC" der DDC steht afaik für Gleichstrom 
Die Vibrationen großer 50 Hz Pumpen (z.B. größere Eheim universal) machen sie imho auch allgemein unattraktiv.




computertod schrieb:


> auf das will ich ja hinaus. wie siehts im vergleich zu ner Laing aus? ebenbürtig?


 
Nicht einmal wenn sich das theoretische Maximum in der Praxis wiederfindet.


----------



## computertod (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, dann werd ich mir mal ne Laing besorgen


----------



## Devil Dante (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne Frage... Würde ein 280er Radiator für 2600k + gtx580 mit OC reichen? Wenn nein, was sollte da mindestens verwendet werden?


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max der Link ist teilweise hilfreich bloss habe ich halt denn T-Balancer BigNG und das ist mehr für denn Aquaero gedacht, es soll zwar auch mit dem T-Bal funktionieren aber da muss ich erst mal weiter schauen.
Hoffe ich bekomme das noch hin, danke trozdem schon mal für denn Link , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage... Würde ein 280er Radiator für 2600k + gtx580 mit OC reichen? Wenn nein, was sollte da mindestens verwendet werden?


mindestens ein 420er/480er sollte es schon sein.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Impulszahl von 509 Impulsen/Liter die du eingestellt hast?
> 
> Der Messbereich legt nur die samplingrate fest - also die Messzeit die herangezogen wird um einen Anzeigewert zu ermitteln. Die Einstellungen sind insgesamt völlig falsch für den Sensor. Zunächst musst dir ausrechnen welche Impulszahl/Liter für das ausgewertete Signal gilt. Hier findest du alle nötigen Infos: Klick (gilt, wenn du das Signal direkt abgrefist - dann kommst du auf ca. 195 Impulse/L wenn du Anschlüsse mti 10mm ID verwendest.
> Wenn die Platine nutzt müsste die Impulsrate eigentlich bei 1000 Impulsen/Liter liegen.
> ...


 
Noch mal zu denn Impulsen, die wahren so eingestellt, ich habe mal geschaut und kann diese 509 Impulse/Liter kalibrieren aber wo bekomme ich einen Anhaltspunkt, ich schaue schon überall, der Link hilft mir nur teilweise weiter, da könnte ich denn DFM halt ohne die Wandlerplatine betreiben aber das währe erst mal zu viel Aufwand.
Was müsste ich da einstellen anstatt denn 509 Impulsen.
Ich habe gerade nämlich mal weiter mit der Software geschaut und es wird automatisch bei beiden Anschlüssen ein Wert von 509 angegeben habe aber nur einen angeschlossen, hier mal ein Screen und noch eins wie ich es verändern kann die Impulse.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und mich mal weiter schlau machen, irgendwo muss es doch noch was zu finden geben aber danke schon mal für die Hilfe bis jetzt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Kobold (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wisst ihr welcher MAGICOOL Radiatr der beste ist?

Der MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 Radiator
oder der MagiCool Copper Radiator II PRO - 240 mm

oder könnt ihr mir einen andren in der Preisklasse empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind beides die selben Radis. Eben so wie dieser Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer airplex XT 240 Aquacomputer airplex XT 240 35133 nur halt günstiger.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Noch mal zu denn Impulsen, die wahren so eingestellt, ich habe mal geschaut und kann diese 509 Impulse/Liter kalibrieren aber wo bekomme ich einen Anhaltspunkt, ich schaue schon überall, der Link hilft mir nur teilweise weiter, da könnte ich denn DFM halt ohne die Wandlerplatine betreiben aber das währe erst mal zu viel Aufwand.
> Was müsste ich da einstellen anstatt denn 509 Impulsen.
> Ich habe gerade nämlich mal weiter mit der Software geschaut und es wird automatisch bei beiden Anschlüssen ein Wert von 509 angegeben habe aber nur einen angeschlossen, hier mal ein Screen und noch eins wie ich es verändern kann die Impulse.
> Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und mich mal weiter schlau machen, irgendwo muss es doch noch was zu finden geben aber danke schon mal für die Hilfe bis jetzt , Mfg Snapstar



Es steht doch im Handbuch und ich hab´s oben auch schon geschrieben: 





> The “RPMs” represent approximate coolant flow rate in mL/min, and not revolutions.


Dem Zufolge muss die rpm Anzeige mit 1000 multipliziert werden, um L/h min zu bekommen. Was ich jedoch oben in der Eile falsch angegeben hatte, ist die Impulsrate von 1000 Impulsen pro Liter für den T-Ban. Da bei rpm-Signalen immer zwei Impulse pro Umdrehung erzeugt werden, muss noch der Faktor 2 dazu - das wären also 2000 Impulse/Liter, die du am T-Ban einstellen musst. Die 1000 Impulse Pro Liter hätten nur gegolten, wenn du den Sensor an einem normalen Fan-Header betreiben würdest (wo man den Faktor afaik nicht einstellen kann), aber du hast ihn ja am Flow-Header, der die Impulse direkt zählt. Sorry - das hatte ich oben nicht bedacht. Die Einstellung im Feld für die "Impulskalibrierung" muss also 2000 lauten. Das gilt jedoch auch, nur dann mehr oder weniger exakt, wenn der DFM tatsächlich von einer 10mm ID-Öffnung aus angeströmt wird. 

Wenn du mit 11/8er Anschlüssen arbeitest stimmt aber der eingestellte Düsendurchmesser von 10mm ID vermutlich nicht, da die Anschlüsse i. d. R. kleinere Durchmesser haben. Der Sensor hat keine eigene Düse und die Einstellungen gelten nur für die Verwendung von 10mm ID oder 6mm ID Anschlüssen von Koolance. Wenn du also mit der gegeben Konfiguration genaue Werte haben willst, kommst du um´s Auslitern nicht herum. Es sollte sich aber auch dann eine Impulsrate im Bereich um 2000 Impulse/Liter ergeben - so riesig ist der Drehzahl- bzw. Frequenz-Unterschied bei gleichem Durchsatz zwischen 10mm ID und 6mm ID Anschlüssen ja nicht - siehe Diagramm im Datenblatt .


----------



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Es steht doch im Handbuch und ich hab´s oben auch schon geschrieben: Dem Zufolge muss die rpm Anzeige mit 1000 multipliziert werden, um L/h min zu bekommen. Was ich jedoch oben in der Eile falsch angegeben hatte, ist die Impulsrate von 1000 Impulsen pro Liter für den T-Ban. Da bei rpm-Signalen immer zwei Impulse pro Umdrehung erzeugt werden, muss noch der Faktor 2 dazu - das wären also 2000 Impulse/Liter, die du am T-Ban einstellen musst. Die 1000 Impulse Pro Liter hätten nur gegolten, wenn du den Sensor an einem normalen Fan-Header betreiben würdest (wo man den Faktor afaik nicht einstellen kann), aber du hast ihn ja am Flow-Header, der die Impulse direkt zählt. Sorry - das hatte ich oben nicht bedacht. Die Einstellung im Feld für die "Impulskalibrierung" muss also 2000 lauten. Das gilt jedoch auch, nur dann mehr oder weniger exakt, wenn der DFM tatsächlich von einer 10mm ID-Öffnung aus angeströmt wird.
> 
> Wenn du mit 11/8er Anschlüssen arbeitest stimmt aber der eingestellte Düsendurchmesser von 10mm ID vermutlich nicht, da die Anschlüsse i. d. R. kleinere Durchmesser haben. Der Sensor hat keine eigene Düse und die Einstellungen gelten nur für die Verwendung von 10mm ID oder 6mm ID Anschlüssen von Koolance. Wenn du also mit der gegeben Konfiguration genaue Werte haben willst, kommst du um´s Auslitern nicht herum. Es sollte sich aber auch dann eine Impulsrate im Bereich um 2000 Impulse/Liter ergeben - so riesig ist der Drehzahl- bzw. Frequenz-Unterschied bei gleichem Durchsatz zwischen 10mm ID und 6mm ID Anschlüssen ja nicht - siehe Diagramm im Datenblatt .


 
O.K. ich danke für die Antwort, ich habe jetzt 2000 Ipmulse eingstellt, im Anhang ist ein Screen jetzt zu sehen was er bei l/h ausgibt.
Ich hoffe das es jetzt korrekt ist, ich habe aber immer noch 10mm ID eingestellt, werde das auch mal ändern.
So sieht es aber jetzt aus wenn ich die 2000 Impulse eingestellt habe, beim Messbereich habe ich jetzt denn ersten gewält, ich weis nicht was das für Auswirkungen hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. ich danke für die Antwort, ich habe jetzt 2000 Impulse eingstellt, im Anhang ist ein Screen jetzt zu sehen was er bei l/h ausgibt.
> Ich hoffe das es jetzt korrekt ist, ich habe aber immer noch 10mm ID eingestellt, werde das auch mal ändern.


 Im Groben ist das jetzt OK. Wenn du es genau machen willst musst du entweder auslitern oder dir per Dreisatz anhand der Geradengleichungen aus dem Datenblatt den Faktor für den tatsächlichen Einlassdurchmesser ermitteln, mit dem die Impulsrate multipliziert werden muss. Da der Einlassquerschnitt vermutlich kleiner als 10mm aber größer als 6mm ist wird die genaue Impulsrate also ein wenig höher und das Ergebnis leicht geringer ausfallen, aber nicht so stark wie bei Umstellung der Wandlerplatine auf 6mm ID (es sie denn der Einlassdurchmesser ist tatsächlich 6mm). 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> So sieht es aber jetzt aus wenn ich die 2000 Impulse eingestellt habe, beim Messbereich habe ich jetzt denn ersten gewält, ich weis nicht was das für Auswirkungen hat , Mfg Snapstar


Wie bereist gesagt, stellt der Messbereich nur die Samplingrate (auch Abtastrate genannt) ein - also die Zeit über die Messwerte aufgenommen werden, um sie dann zur Ausgabe des Messwerts zu mitteln. Da du sehr viele Impulse zur Verfügung hast, ist die Einstellung 1s absolut OK. Die höheren Samplingrates sind für sehr langsam drehende DFM gedacht.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Im Groben ist das jetzt OK. Wenn du es genau machen willst musst du entweder auslitern oder dir per Dreisatz anhand der Geradengleichungen aus dem Datenblatt den Faktor für den tatsächlichen Einlassdurchmesser ermitteln, mit dem die Impulsrate multipliziert werden muss. Da der Einlassquerschnitt vermutlich kleiner als 10mm aber größer als 6mm ist wird die genaue Impulsrate also ein wenig höher und das Ergebnis leicht geringer ausfallen, aber nicht so stark wie bei Umstellung der Wandlerplatine auf 6mm ID (es sie denn der Einlassdurchmesser ist tatsächlich 6mm).
> 
> 
> Wie bereist gesagt, stellt der Messbereich nur die Samplingrate (auch Abtastrate genannt) ein - also die Zeit über die Messwerte aufgenommen werden, um sie dann zur Ausgabe des Messwerts zu mitteln. Da du sehr viele Impulse zur Verfügung hast, ist die Einstellung 1s absolut OK. Die höheren Samplingrates sind für sehr langsam drehende DFM gedacht.


 
O.K. perfekt ich danke dir erst mal für die Hilfe, endlich funktioniert es soweit, nur noch testen wegen dem Innendurchmesser, trozdem Danke vielmals .
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das über 60l/h keinen Sinn mehr macht stimmt das wenn ja kann ich die Pumpe noch etwas runter regeln.
Wenn es soweit auch stimmt habe ich dann noch Luft für denn GPU-und Boardkühler, sind beide von der Firma LiquidExtasy die einen hohen Durchfluss haben die beiden Kühler, der Boardkühler ist ein Fullkoverkühler was auch so seine Vorteile hat wegen denn Anschlüssen, jetzt ist ja nur der CPU-Kühler montiert sowie AGB, Pumpe und die 2x360er Radis.
Wenn es so passt dann bräuchte ich nämlich keine neue Pumpe falls sie das schafft aber danke erst mal für die Hilfe, ich habe die letzten Tage nur geschaut damit ich irgendwie das hinbekomme, echt super .

Ach ja wegen Auslitern wie ist das gemeint, werde mal Googlen du hast mir nämlich sehr geholfen , Mfg Snapstar

O.K. werde das Auslitern mal die nächsten Tage machen wenn ich dafür Zeit habe, soweit halte ich mich erst mal an denn Wert vom Hersteller, ich muss so oder so noch die anderen Kühler verbauen so habe ich dann die Zeit denn DFM die richtigen Impulsraten beim T-Balancer ein zu stellen wenn ich sie ermittelt habe.
Also danke noch mal für denn Tipp mit dem Auslitern, so habe ich dann einen genaueren Wert vom DFM, jetzt muss ich halt mal wenn ich dann Ausliter mal testen wie die Ergebnisse aussehen wenn ich 6mm ID und 10mm ID einstelle , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

60l/h reichen, manche kommen auch mit 30l/h aus, also kannst du deine pumpe ruhig auf 60l/h drosseln


----------



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perfekt, mir geht es darum da ich noch denn GPU-und Boardkühler montieren will und so wie es aussieht reicht die Pumpe doch dafür aus.
Also kann ich demnächst die Kühler montieren, danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wir hier schon bei den Pumpen sind würd mich mal interessieren welche man am besten für nen sehr leisen Betrieb bei hoher Leistung verwenden kann und welche Entkopplung mit gutem Halt die Beste ist?

Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen Laing DDC-1T und der Aquastream Standard???


----------



## snapstar123 (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe da auch überlegt mir eine neue an zu schaffen, die Laings sind halt beim Desing im Vorteil vorallem mit dem Phobya Deckel black Nickel, hier der Link 12 Laingdeckel für die DDC 1Tplus • kaltmacher.de
aber die Aquastream ist halt auch eine gute Pumpe.
Mal schauen ob ich mir jetzt eine neue Pumpe mir zulegen muss, das sehe ich noch wenn die anderen Kühler im Kreislauf sind.
Man kann mit beiden nichts verkehrt machen und zur Entkopplung das Shoggy sandwish hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112 das ist so das beste um die Pumpe zu entkoppeln , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die größten Pro-Argumente sind imho für die Laing die geringe Größe und die Aquastream das Feature-Set.

Beide kann man sehr leise kriegen und beide bieten für die allermeisten Anwender mehr als genug Leistung.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man nicht regeln will kann man auch ne normale eheim 1046-230V nehmen, meine höre ich nicht, wenn ich nicht dieses durchfluss rädchen hätte könnt ich nicht sagen ob sie läuft oder nicht
Die 12V variante der 1046 zahlt sich nicht aus, da sie preislich zu nahe an der standard aquastream ist


----------



## Devil Dante (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie befestigt man dann die Pumpe sammt Shoggy am besten im Gehäuse, sodass diese auch hält? Sind da alle Schrauben etc. dabei?

Wie kann man die Laing am einfachsten regeln? Ich hatte schon mal so eine samt Aquaero 4 und daran angeschlossen, das verursachte aber ein nerviges "rauf und runter" der Drehzahl und dann ist es auch passiert, dass die Pumpe komplett abgeschaltet wurde! Ich brauch da schon was zuverlässiges!


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie befestigt man dann die Pumpe sammt Shoggy am besten im Gehäuse, sodass diese auch hält? Sind da alle Schrauben etc. dabei?


entweder einfach drauf setzen oder mit den beiliegenden Schrauben befestigen.



> Wie kann man die Laing am einfachsten regeln? Ich hatte schon mal so eine samt Aquaero 4 und daran angeschlossen, das verursachte aber ein nerviges "rauf und runter" der Drehzahl und dann ist es auch passiert, dass die Pumpe komplett abgeschaltet wurde! Ich brauch da schon was zuverlässiges!


Besser geht es nicht.  Wenn die Pumpe ausgeht, hast du zu wenig Spannung an die Pumpe gegeben.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Wie befestigt man dann die Pumpe sammt Shoggy am besten im Gehäuse, sodass diese auch hält? Sind da alle Schrauben etc. dabei?
> 
> Wie kann man die Laing am einfachsten regeln? Ich hatte schon mal so eine samt Aquaero 4 und daran angeschlossen, das verursachte aber ein nerviges "rauf und runter" der Drehzahl und dann ist es auch passiert, dass die Pumpe komplett abgeschaltet wurde! Ich brauch da schon was zuverlässiges!


 
Klettband wäre eine Lösung.

Hatte deine Aquaero 4 einen vollwertigen Powerbooster drauf? (So das der erste Kanal bis zu 25 Watt liefen kann) 
Das Rauf und Runter liegt an der zu niedrigen Minimalleistung (eine Liang DDC Braucht zwischen 35 -45 %, damit diese richtig läuft. War Minimalleistung halten überhaupt aktiv? Weil das ein Kanal ab geschallten wird passiert nur wenn die Minimaltemperatur unterschritten wird.


----------



## Devil Dante (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo klar wars eins mit Powerbooster! Das abschalten der Pumpe passierte bei 80% der Max.spannung mit 60% Minimalleistung und raus hören konnte ich die Pumpe auch ganz eindeutig! Jetz bin ich etwas skeptisch in der Hinsicht...

PS: Was haltet ihr von folgender Kombi.? https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3d6e611c6fcddeadc47b6ed5a6fc5cc8


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> PS: Was haltet ihr von folgender Kombi.?


Nix. Wozu ne teuere Pumpe kaufen wenn man den Deckel so eh nicht nutzt. Da reicht auch die günstigste Laing ddc.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das rauf und runter regeln und schlussendlich das ganz abschalten ist die schutzfunktion vom aquaero wenn ein kanal überlastet ist
Zu viel abwärme->100% wenn dann der kanal noch immer zu heiß wird wird er abgeschaltet


----------



## Walt (9. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich im Sommer? Bei mir wird das immer sehr schnell unerträglich heiß im Zimmer.
Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich meinen Mora dann auf den Balkon stelle.
Meint ihr das gibt Probleme mit dem Temps?
Mir kommts ja nicht drauf an ,dass meine Hardware super kühl bleibt, es geht mir mehr um meine Zimmertemperatur...


----------



## Malkolm (9. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt das "unerträglich heiß" denn vorallem durch die Abwärme des Rechners, oder durch die Sonne? 

Den Mora auf den Balkon zu stellen, womöglich auch noch in die direkte Sonne, ist natürlich äußerst suboptimal. Vorallem der schwarze Mora würde sich in der Sonne richtig aufwärmen und diese Wärme auch noch an den Wasserkreislauf weitergeben, womit du statt einer Kühlung eine zusätzliche Aufheizung des Systems erreichst -> sehr hohe bis zu hohe Temps für das System.

Der Mora draußen im Schatten (und damit im Sommer auch so bis zu 35°) würde wohl gehen, auch wenn dann die Systemtemperatur natürlich entsprechend um 15° oder noch mehr ansteigen würde.

Ich mache es an heißen Tagen im Sommer generell so (Dachgeschoßwohnung), dass ich einfach Nachts einmal die Fenster komplett aufreiße und den Rest des Tages alle Fensterläden verschließe. Die Abwärme des Rechners bleibt damit natürlich im der Wohnung, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## Walt (9. März 2011)

Bei mir ist es die Abwärme vom pc (gtx480). Und wenn dann würde ich den mora natürlich in den Schatten stellen...


----------



## Carmir (9. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bleiben dann da nicht Fliegen und sonstiges Getier im Raidator stecken? 
Ansonsten wüsst ich nicht warum das nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walt:
Solange es draußen kühler ist als im Zimmer (kann ich eigentlich schwer vorstellen) sollte der Radi drinnen bleiben. Wenns drauße kühler ist, würde es etwas bringen.
Wenn es draußen wärmer als im Zimmer ist, kühlst du deine Graka (+x) mit wärmeren Wasser.


----------



## Walt (10. März 2011)

Das die Graka und so dann relativ warm werden ist mir auch klar. Es geht mir ja nur darum, dass ich die Abwärme draußen loswerde und nicht in meinem Zimmer...


----------



## snapstar123 (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bräuchte mal euren Rat und zwar hängen meine beiden 360er Radis ausen am Gehäuse, ich habe jetzt überlegt wie ich die besser Montieren kann und schöner.
Hier mal ein Bild wie sie drann hängen im Anhang.
Ich habe jetzt was gefunden wo ich denke das könnte passen und sieht gut aus, ich bräuchte halt etwas mehr von denn Teilen, was haltet ihr davon.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-UNI RAD Holder 120 EK Water Blocks EK-UNI RAD Holder 120 38203

Damit müsste es ja gehen und sieht besser aus, was sagt ihr dazu.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Design ist ja immer auch eine Geschmacksfrage.
Wie lang sind deine Abstandshalter? Die sehen recht lang aus... wenn du die auf 10-15mm kürzt und schwarz lackst sollte es schon einiges an Optik bringen (für meinen Geschmack).
und 1cm sollte auch reichen, damit die Luft ausreichend gut abströmen kann.
Damit würdest du dir das Geld sparen


----------



## snapstar123 (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber ich habe einen grossen Fehler gamcht als Waküneuling.
Ich habe ir eine Gewindestange gekauft und die Löcher aufgebohrt beim Radi auf die Grösse M4 aber mit disen Halterungen von EK währe es einfacher z.B. die Radis zu Reinigen usw.
Da ich am Radi eine Mutter und beim Seitenteil eine Mutter habe die, die Gewindestange hält.
Zum Glück ist beim Bohren damals nichts passiert da ich eimal weggerutscht bin und in die Lamellen aber nichts pasiert.
So habe ich halt Probleme wenn ich das Seitenteil abnehmen will und die Radis entfernen will.
Mit dennen von EK kann ich beide Seiten befestigen am Seitenteil und am Radi und so kann ich sie leichter abnehmen.
Ja ich weis es wahr dämlich von mir sie auf zu bohren aber es hält und sind dicht die Radis zum Glück.
Da ja 2 Stück dabei sind bräuchte ich mir 4 Stück zu bestellen also 8 und es sieht sehr schön aus der Abstand ist geringer und ich habe es leichter bei der Montage oder Demontage , Mfg Snapstar

Mein I-Net bricht schon wieder die ganze Zeit ab man, hoffe es klappt jetzt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann eben die Gewindestangen kürzen


----------



## snapstar123 (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja werde ich auch machen da ich die Hülsen von Aquatuning nehme in Schwarz, die kosten nicht viel und sie sind kürzer.
Werde aber trozdem mal EK anschreiben da es keine Daten gibt von denn Halterungen wegen der Tiefe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Devil Dante (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bräuchte ne gute Kombi aus 120/140 + 360er Radiator! Welche sind bei langsam drehenden Lüftern, da die Besten?


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es um die schiere Leistung geht:
Thermochill TA120.3 > XSPC RX360 > Phobya 360 V1.2 afaik... wobei sich das auch im Preis niederschlägt (110 > 90 > 70); bestes Preisleistungsverhältnis hat der Phobya (auch bei mir im Einsatz und kann nicht negatives berichten).

Ich denke, bei 120ern wird es sich ähnlich verhalten


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

140er: Magicool, Phobya, EK, Coolgate
120er: XSPC RX, Phobya, Coolgate, EK
360er: XSPC RX, Phobya, Coolgate, EK


----------



## Devil Dante (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was isn mit dem Swiftech MCR320OPK, Hardwarelabs SR1 und dem XSPC RS?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die BlackIce SR1 sind auch noch gut.


----------



## Devil Dante (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke dir! Dann weis ich ja nach welchen ich mich umsehen muss ... Jetz aber nochmal was anderes und zwar wegen der Pumpe! Welche wäre denn da optimal geeignet für sehr leisen Betrieb bei ansprechender Leistung? Hätte jetz mal folgende in Ausblick:

- Aquacomputer Aquastream XT
- Laing D5 Vario/ Alphacool VPP655   + (passenden Aufsatz)


----------



## Dünnschi (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte zwar noch keine Laing zum Vergleich, aber die Aquastream XT kann ich auf jeden Fall uneingeschränkt empfehlen! Ist entkoppelt im geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht zu hören, da ist meinem Empfinden nach jede Festplatte lauter... Und leistungsmäßig wird die definitiv auch ausreichen!


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dünnschi schrieb:


> Hatte zwar noch keine Laing zum Vergleich, aber die Aquastream XT kann ich auf jeden Fall uneingeschränkt empfehlen! Ist entkoppelt im geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht zu hören, da ist meinem Empfinden nach jede Festplatte lauter... Und leistungsmäßig wird die definitiv auch ausreichen!


 Dito.


----------



## Devil Dante (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo danke euch, dich werd wahrscheinlich trotzdem zur D5 greifen da es da viel mehr Kombinationsmöglichkeiten gibt, optisch mehr her macht und wesentlich kompakter ist! Lautstärketechnisch können wahrscheinlich beide laut bzw. leise geregelt werden! Z.b. folgendes sieht sehr schön aus: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir for 1-2 PMP-450/S & D5 Pumps Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir for 1-2 PMP-450/S & D5 Pumps 45248 Ich frag mich nur wie sichs in Sachen Entkopplung da verhält?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin gerade meine Wakü-Verschlauchung im Hauptsystem am ändern und hab gerade endeckt wieso die einte 460er immer wärmer wird > der Kühler ist fleissig am korodieren sprich überall Grünspann! 

An den restlichen Kühlern ist nichts zu endecken, es scheind also nur der eine Kühler betroffen zu sein.

Vorschläge?

Bevor jemand fragt: es ist InnovatekProtekt IP drinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vorschlag 1: Foto. 
Vorschlag 2: Reinigen

Insgesamt extrem merkwürdig, denn Grünspan sollte sich mit IP nicht ausbilden und wenn sich Grünspan bildet, sollte er nichts verstopfen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DSC00346.JPG zeigt die vom Grünspann befallene Karte.
DSC00347.JPG zeigt den Kühler der zweiten 460er und da ist nichts wie beiden restlichen Kühlern im System zu erkennen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht eher sao aus, als fungiert die erste Karte als Filter von irgendwelchen Rückständen aus dem Kreislauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wirklich n sattes Grün 
Was für Objekte kommen davor im Kreislauf?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Direkt vor dem Kühler die Aquastream und ein DFM und dann der Mora.

Kühler:
2 Fullcoverkühler GTX460 *
Fullcover-Mainboardkühler *
Heatkiller 3.0 CU
Zotac-ION-Kühler *
GPU-only-Kühler *
Spezialanfertigung SpaWa-Kühler *

Pumpen:
Aquastream Ultra
Eheim 1046

DualBay AGB

MORA 3 9X140mm

Masterkleeschlauch PVC klar kein UV

2 DFM und das übliche Zubehör

Sämtliche Kühler mit * sind von Liquid Extasy mit Plexiglasabdeckung.


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

grünspan kenn ich eigentlich anders.deiner schaut so schwammig aus.fast wie ne algenblüte..............seltsam  
vielleicht ist die zusammensetzung des kupfers anders / schlechter.wir haben da schon echt schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.allerdings nur mit st 45 und v2a.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bronze (afaik wäre Zinn die häufigste Verunreinigung in Kupfer) sollte eigentlich auch nicht korrodieren.
Nach Biobefall sieht das ganze aber definitiv nicht aus. Viel zu kräftiges Grün für Algen (erst recht für dünne Schichten)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. März 2011)

Das sieht mir nach ausgeflocktem Inno Protect aus, das kann von einem schlecht gespülten Mora kommen.

So was ähnliches hatte ich auch im System.
Bei mir war nur ein Temperraturfühler und der Heatkiller 3.0 betroffen.
Der Mora war von mir nur mit heißem Wasser hespült worden, was die Lötfette nicht gelöst hat.
Erst mit Cilit Bang hab ich das Zeug raus gebracht aus dem Mora.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was flockt da genau aus dem IP aus?

Das heisst also wenn ich es richtig machen will, System leeren und den Mora nochmal richtig reinigen. Welches Cilit Bang wäre das richtige?

Das IP werd ich bei der Putzaktion auch ersetzten müssen, oder?


----------



## snapstar123 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem Cilit Bang interresiet mich auch das mit der orangenen Kappe oder ?
Möchte auch noch mal meine Komponenten reinigen bevor das DP Ultra rein kommt, nicht das es gleich ausflockt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gegen Lötfette das grüne Cilit Bang.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.Meier-PS3 das Inno Wasser könntest du noch durch nen weissen Kaffeefilter jagen. Danach ist das Wasser von (fast) allen Partikeln befreit.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ziemlich durchgeknallte Frage: Kann man die ganze Sache mit dem Ausflocken auch aussitzen beziehungsweise hört die Ausflockung irgendwann auf? 

Hintergrund: Dadurch das der Mora doch relativ gross ist, hab ich ihn sehr serviceungünstig montiert (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-4.html#post2593438), weil er mir sonst im Weg war und ausserdem hängen am Mora zwei Systeme drann (siehe Faltserver Signatur).


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Juuten Tach allerseits ! *

Würde nen 360 G Charger plus nen 140 G Charger für nen 2600k @ 4,8 ghz reichen plus GTX 480 @ stock und ein evtls upgrade auf ne 6990.. ?? Hab nähmlich keine lust auf extern. Für die 480 hab ich noch nen Aquagrafx da .. Würd so um die 400 € ausgeben wollen für Pumpe AGB CPU Kühler Radis Anschlüsse und Schlauch. 

Ist dieser Kühler zu empfehlen ? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10335

Welche Pumpe ? sollte möglichst sehr leise sein! 

Anschlüsse schwarz sowie schwarzer Schlauch. Hätt gern 16mm Schlacuh wegen der Optik. 

Könnt ihr mir mal nen schönen Warenkorb zusammenstellen  Das wäre nett ! 

*Ich danke !*


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Würde nen 360 G Charger plus nen 140 G Charger für nen 2600k @ 4,8 ghz reichen plus GTX 480 @ stock und ein evtls upgrade auf ne 6990.. ??


Sollte reichen.
Für den Rest am besten die Beispielkonfigs und die FAQ/Guide lesen.


@A.Meier-PS3 denke darauf kannste lange warten bis der ganze Dreck aus dem Mo-ra raus ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Gegen Lötfette das grüne Cilit Bang.


 
Wie sieht es aus zur normalen Reinigung wenn ich Desti.Wasser und G48 benutze, ich habe gehört da soll das mit der orangenen Kappe gut sein.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich um die Reinigung nicht rumkomme: Wie mach ich die Anwendung mit Cillit Bang grün richtig?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einmal lesen sollte reichen.  [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus zur normalen Reinigung wenn ich Desti.Wasser und G48 benutze, ich habe gehört da soll das mit der orangenen Kappe gut sein.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


 
Wie normale Reinigung? Einfach nur Die Kühler wieder sauber bekommen? Dann würde ich einfach destilliertes Wasser durchjagen. Cilit Bang Orange sollte man nur bei Ablagerungen/Kalk/etc. in Radis verwenden, solange da nix abgelagert ist würde ich das nicht nutzen, da recht aggressiv.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie normale Reinigung? Einfach nur Die Kühler wieder sauber bekommen? Dann würde ich einfach destilliertes Wasser durchjagen. Cilit Bang Orange sollte man nur bei Ablagerungen/Kalk/etc. in Radis verwenden, solange da nix abgelagert ist würde ich das nicht nutzen, da recht aggressiv.


 
O.K. perfekt, ich jage immer normales Wasser durch und zum Schluss gründlich mit desti.Wasser noch mal alles ausspülen, ist so in Ordnung oder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ConNerVos: Danke. 

Mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage zum Waküthread: Wäre es nicht einfach alle wichtigen HowTo's am Anfang an des Threads anzupinnen?

So haben wir es zumindest bei uns im Faltthread.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wär schön da hast du recht, aber ne HowTo-Sammlung gibts auch schon, zwar allgemein gehalten aber durchaus hilfreich How-To`s auf PCGHX.
Diese ist im Casemod-Forum auch angepinnt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Intressanter Link, ist jetzt bei den Favoriten abgelegt. 

Wenn ich was suche, dann suche ich gleich im entsprechenden Thread.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ConNerVos: Danke.
> 
> Mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage zum Waküthread: Wäre es nicht einfach alle wichtigen HowTo's am Anfang an des Threads anzupinnen?
> 
> So haben wir es zumindest bei uns im Faltthread.


 
Alle (imho - aber bislang hat sich niemand beschwert) wichtigen Threads sind im Guide verlinkt. Der zum Thema Reinigung naheliegender Weise unter "Reinigung". Würden wir alle Threads einzeln anpinnen, wäre der Anpinnbereich riesig.


----------



## Malkolm (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da wir gerade dabei sind:
Wäre es möglich im WaKü-Guide auch Listen/Threads/Websites zu verlinken, welche genau darüber Aufschluss geben welche GraKas im Referenzdesign vorliegen und welche nicht? Für die GTX4xx/5xx habe ich so eine Seite gefunden nach ewiger Sucherei, für Radeons fehlt mir immernoch eine gescheite Anlaufstelle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle (imho - aber bislang hat sich niemand beschwert) wichtigen Threads sind im Guide verlinkt. Der zum Thema Reinigung naheliegender Weise unter "Reinigung". Würden wir alle Threads einzeln anpinnen, wäre der Anpinnbereich riesig.


Um den Anpinnbereich klein zu halten würde ich alle HowTo's in einem einzelnen Thread mit dem Titel "HowTo - Anleitungen" verlinken, ganz nach dem Vorbild von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/74442-how-s-auf-pcghx.html#post1215004


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Da wir gerade dabei sind:
> Wäre es möglich im WaKü-Guide auch Listen/Threads/Websites zu verlinken, welche genau darüber Aufschluss geben welche GraKas im Referenzdesign vorliegen und welche nicht? Für die GTX4xx/5xx habe ich so eine Seite gefunden nach ewiger Sucherei, für Radeons fehlt mir immernoch eine gescheite Anlaufstelle.


 Im Luxx gibt es es gute Threads dazu. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle (imho - aber bislang hat sich niemand beschwert) wichtigen Threads sind im Guide verlinkt. Der zum Thema Reinigung naheliegender Weise unter "Reinigung". Würden wir alle Threads einzeln anpinnen, wäre der Anpinnbereich riesig.


 Wie wärs es mit einem "Anpinnbereich". von den Unterforen führt ein Link zum Anpinnbereich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Da wir gerade dabei sind:
> Wäre es möglich im WaKü-Guide auch Listen/Threads/Websites zu verlinken, welche genau darüber Aufschluss geben welche GraKas im Referenzdesign vorliegen und welche nicht? Für die GTX4xx/5xx habe ich so eine Seite gefunden nach ewiger Sucherei, für Radeons fehlt mir immernoch eine gescheite Anlaufstelle.



Prinzipiell wäre es möglich, aber da bräuchte ich jemanden, der sich aktiv drum kümmert (oder einfach einen Layout-Sammelthread leitet). Ich selbst bin zuwenig in anderen Communities unterwegs, um eine Liste in annehmbarer Qualität zu führen, schließlich ändert sich sowas sehr schnell. Neue Karten tauchen auf, alte Listen liegen brach oder in anderen Foren gibt es mitlerweile bessere, Threads driften in Spam ab,...
Bislang wurde Leuten, die nach Referenz ja/nein fragten, eigentlich immer recht schnell geholfen, deswegen habe ich mich nie näher drum gekümmert.




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Um den Anpinnbereich klein zu halten würde ich alle HowTo's in einem einzelnen Thread mit dem Titel "HowTo - Anleitungen" verlinken, ganz nach dem Vorbild von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/74442-how-s-auf-pcghx.html#post1215004



Macht es einen großen Unterschied, wenn der Thread nicht "HowTo - Anleitungen" heißt, sondern "Wasserkühlungsguide"?




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Im Luxx gibt es es gute Threads dazu.
> 
> Wie wärs es mit einem "Anpinnbereich". von den Unterforen führt ein Link zum Anpinnbereich.


 
"Unterforen"? Wir haben hier Wakü und Wakü/Kaufberatung und Wakü/PCGH-Tests. Da gibts nicht mehr viel zu verlinken. Und einen Anpinnbereich gibt es über jedem Forum, aber da kann man eben nicht jeden kurzlebigen Scheiß anpinnen, sonst scrollt man erstmal drei Seiten, bis man zum eigentlichen Forum gelangt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich meinte ich, das alle angepinnten Threads in einem eigenen Bereich zufinden sind und das ein Link in jedem Unterforum zum Pinnbereich geht. So kann man viel mehr wichtige Threads sammeln.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht es einen großen Unterschied, wenn der Thread nicht "HowTo - Anleitungen" heißt, sondern "Wasserkühlungsguide"?


Der Titel war nur ein Vorschlag, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich, das alle angepinnten Threads in einem eigenen Bereich zufinden sind und das ein Link in jedem Unterforum zum Pinnbereich geht. So kann man viel mehr wichtige Threads sammeln.



Ah, verstehe.
Imho bietet das keine Vorteile gegenüber einer gepinnten Liste mit Links.
Bisher: *Klick*Waküguide->suchen->*Klick*Link->am Ziel
dein Vorschlag: *Klick*Pinbereich->suchen->*Klick*Link->am Ziel (wenn man alle Threads in den allgemeinen Pinbereich verschiebt, was aber aufgrund der Suchfunktion ungünstig wäre)
Die Kapazität in den Listen ist in beiden Fällen quasi unbegrenzt, im Guide hat man aber noch die Möglichkeit, Links systematisch anzuordnen (HowTo Reinigung steht unter "Reinigung" - nicht irgendwo in einem sehr großen Pin-Bereich)




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Titel war nur ein Vorschlag, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
Dann ist dein Vorschlag ja bereits umgesetzt


----------



## MetallSimon (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts einen unterschied wenn ich Osmosewasser statt destilliertes Wasser in der Wakü verwende?


----------



## Malkolm (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Osmosewasser ist i.d.R. nicht in dem Maße frei von gelösten Stoffen wie destilliertes Wasser. Auch ist es teurer und schwerer zu bekommen. Funktionieren würde es aber wohl (wie bei destilliertem Wasser auch am besten mit zusätzlichen Korrosionsinhibitoren)


----------



## Devil Dante (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich würde interssieren ob man einen 16/10 Schlauch auch auf Tüllen verwenden kann die für 12mm sind und ob das gut oder schlecht ist???: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech 12mm Black Sparkle (1/2") BHFS-G1/4-12D8 G1/4 Schlauchtlle Enzotech 12mm Black Sparkle (1/2") BHFS-G1/4-12D8 G1/4 Schlauchtlle 63326


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Schnellkupplungen? Welche sind Empfehlenswert? Für nen 420er Radi.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Devil Dante den Schlauch wirste nur mit heissem Wasser und etwas Gefühl auf die Tülle bekommen. 

@Leandros z.b. VL3N von Koolance.


----------



## Devil Dante (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn ich normale 10er Tüllen nehme, sind dann Schlauschellen ein muss oder eher überflüssig?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns keine PS-Tüllen sind würd ich die schon sichern.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer drauf an wie groß der AD der Tüllen ist.


----------



## Malkolm (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normale Tüllen ohne Schlauchschelle würden bei mir alle 10 Minuten einen kritischen Blick ins Gehäuse bedeuten.
Die 30cent pro Schelle wäre es mir definitiv wert!

DIe PerfectSeal Tüllen kannst aber getrost ohne Schelle nutzen.

@ Schnellkupplungen: Die Aquatuning-Schnellkupplungen sind Nachbauten(?) der Koolance VL3 (ohne N), also mit diesen kompatibel und wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist den der Flow bei den Aquatuning Kupplungen? Sind die Empfehlenswert? Preslich find ich die nämlich gut ;D


----------



## Malkolm (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sind die Pendants zu den Koolance VL3. Der Durchfluss ist etwas schlechter als bei den VL3N, allerdings immernoch ausreichend. Laut Koolance sind beide Systeme high-flow tauglich.

Ich verwende die AT-Teile und konnte keine Auswirkung auf den Durchfluss feststellen. Da sind andere Komponenten wesentlich restriktiver (Kühler, Radi).


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, die nehm ich 

Wie viel benötige ich, um Mobil zu bleiben muss ich doch nur den Radi per Kupplung abnehmen können, oder?


----------



## Malkolm (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pro Schlauch den du kuppeln willst brauchst du eine Kupplung(weiblich) und einen Stecker(männlich).
Sprich bei 2 Schläuchen (hin und rück) sind das 2x Kupplung und 2x Stecker


----------



## Bene11660 (13. März 2011)

Hallo
Ist es möglich bei einer Aquacomputer Aquastream Pumpe (Ultra)
Das Gelben Plastikteil am hinteren ende der Pumpe dort wo
die Anschlüsse für Strom usw. sind zu enfernen bzw. 
abzubauen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ist möglich.


----------



## Bene11660 (13. März 2011)

Kann ich es einfach abziehen oder ist es verklebt/verschraubt


----------



## DAEF13 (13. März 2011)

Ich hab es selbst zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber ich glaube, man kann das Teil einfach abhebeln.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst du ab hebeln hält mit paar Plastiknasen oder so also nix geklebt.
Dann hasst die Platine vor dir.


----------



## Bene11660 (13. März 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank Leute


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 32180
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Filter?


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich selber habe noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Filter... hab aber schon von einigen Leuten hier im Forum gelesen, dass der sehr gut sein soll. Qualität ist bei AC ja nie verkehrt und sehr nutzerfreundlich. Allein der Preis ist schmerzend, aber Qualität kostet eben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank Leute


 
Anmerkung: Wenn AC den gleichen Kunststoff verwendet, wie Eheim (und da es die gleiche Form ist, wäre es naheliegend, dass man einfach nur eine gefärbte Sonderserie geordert hat), dann wird er ziemlich bruchempfindlich sein. Ich habe bislang bei keiner Eheim den Deckel ohne jeden Schaden abbekommen, obwohl sie nur geclipst sind.


----------



## Bene11660 (14. März 2011)

Hmm ich wollte es entfernen, Lackieren und anschließend wieder
montieren. Wenn das Risiko so hoch ist lass ich es lieber.
Danke für den Hinweiß.


----------



## Elvis3000 (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Osmosewasser ist i.d.R. nicht in dem Maße frei von gelösten Stoffen wie destilliertes Wasser. Auch ist es teurer und schwerer zu bekommen. Funktionieren würde es aber wohl (wie bei destilliertem Wasser auch am besten mit zusätzlichen Korrosionsinhibitoren)


 
wickipedia: Destillation ist wegen der dafür nötigen hohen Energie teuer und ökologisch fragwürdig.

 osmosewasser ist wirklich nur geringfügig "schlechter" was deiner wakü aber nicht schadet.man könnte auch bügelwasser nehmen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bezüglich "Osmosewasser": Was man normalerweise verwendet, ist "deionisiert". Das kann man auch via Umkehrosmose erreichen, aber für "Osmosewasser" gibt es afaik keine Richtlinien, d.h. da müsste man dann selbst gucken, von welcher Qualität es eigentlich ist.

@bene: Gibts auch für wenig Geld im Zubehör - wenn du dir die Löcher für den Stecker selbst sägst, auch im Aquarienladen. Also keine Katastrophe, wenn er bricht, aber man sollte eben damit rechnen.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus Leute - ich war grad in den weiten des Internets unterwegs und bin hier drauf gestoßen:

Cm-haf-xl - XtremeSystems Forums

Es ist einfach so schön (das Gehäuse habe ich auch) und es ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert reinzuwerfen. Es ist wirklich umwerfend ^.^
Ich fands so nice, dass ichs euch hier auch mal zeigen muss!!

Viele Grüße, ninja


----------



## ConCAD (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ninja: Danke für den Link. Das Case sieht echt spitze aus, vor allem die MB-Acrylabdeckung hat was


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schön liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters, auf jeden Fall gut gemacht und stellenweise sicher viel Arbeit reingesteckt. Sone MB Abdeckung hatte ich auch schon vor, aber wieder verworfen - hmm mal sehen...


----------



## wilsonmp (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TheUrbanNinja

Das ist seit langem das Beste was ich an Modding gesehen hab
Ideen super, Umsetzung Top und Quali auch klasse.


----------



## Dari (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin momentan am wasserkühlung einbauen/vorbereiten ich wollte wissen ob das mit den Anschlüssen am AGb i.O ist ?


----------



## Malkolm (14. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du das Steigrohr nutzen möchtest ist das in Ordnung.
Sobald die Luft aus dem System aber richtig raus ist, brauchst du es nicht mehr und dient ab da nur optischen Zwecken.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja passt so. Hab den selben AGB, nur nutze ich den Zweiten G3/8" Anschluss als Auslass, aber nur aus optischen Gründen.



Malkolm schrieb:


> wenn du das Steigrohr nutzen möchtest ist das in Ordnung.
> Sobald die Luft aus dem System aber richtig raus ist, brauchst du es nicht mehr und dient ab da nur optischen Zwecken.


 
Das ist bei dem AGB auch so gewollt, das Steigrohr ist deswegen auch noch drehbar um verschiedene Effekte zu erzeugen.


----------



## SonicNoize (15. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd das Steigrohr immer als Eingang in den AGB nutzen, zwecks Entlüftung und befüllen. Es kann Tage dauern, bis wirklich die letzte Luftblase aus dem System raus ist, wenn deine Pumpe die gleich wieder einsaugt, dauerts noch länger ^^ Beim Befüllen ist es auch einfacher, und erfahrungsgemäß wird so ein System nicht nur einmal befüllt ;D


----------



## -Moof- (15. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Ihr Wasserratten--
Ich habe da mal ne Frage, und hoffe auf Eure Hilfreichen Antworten bzw. Erfahrungen?

wollte deswegen nicht extra nen Thread eröffnen!!!

Ich habe nach abschalten meines Rechners beobachtet, das Luftblasen im Schlauch/Leitung (Radiator-ausgang>AGB eingang) zurücklaufen in den Radiator!

Blubb Blubb BluBB--nicht gerade wenig Luftblasen !

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

 Taug dieses Rückschlag-Ventil           Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Rckschlagventil G1/4 MSV Rckschlagventil G1/4 MSV 32155         was???
Und wenn ja wäre die beste einbauposition in der beschrieben Leitung/Schlauch ??? ich denke ja1!?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Rückschlagventile sind nicht wirklich nötig.
Wie sieht den deine Wakü aus? Also Komponenten, Verschlauchungswege und am besten Bilder von der Wakü selbst.


----------



## -Moof- (15. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja nee---soll noch folgen---hab zur zeit keine Cam!

verwendete Schläuche sind 10/13mm! (clear) 

der 240er radi. ist im deckel vom case, und die ausgangsleitung ist ca:130mm lang und geht in einen weichen 90° winkel 

zum AGBAlphacool Cape Bullseye(in Front 2x5,25 Bay) Eingang oben! 

wenn ich bilder hab stell ich die noch rein---

also meinst das rückschlagventil bringt nix??!


----------



## Uter (15. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dein Problem ist, dass der Einlass des AGBs über dem Wasserspiegel liegt, dann kann natürlich auch Luft aufsteigen, wenn du den AGB unten anschließt oder ein Steigrohr einsetzt, das bis in das Wasser reicht, dann kann auch keine Luft mehr aufsteigen.


----------



## -Moof- (15. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

    THX für den Tipp werde das mal ausprobieren! 








*EDIT*---Funtz ----klappt ---Hurrraaaa--THX---THX--THX--


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

Wie könnte ich denn einen 420er Radi in das Antec Twelve Hundred bekommen?  

Die Lüfter des Twelve Hundreds sollte ich auch mit WaKü anlassen um RAM und Chipsatz zu Kühlen, oder? Weil dann ist wieder Ende mit Silent


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Leandros:
Wenn du einen geringen Luftstrom im Case hast und nicht wirklich Wert auf OC legst, brauchst du Chipsatz und Ram nicht mit Wasser kühlen. Dafür reichen aber ein langsamer 120er vorne und hinten aus. Da kannst du den Radi dann auch extern montieren.

Hoffe mal ich hab deine Frage richtig verstanden


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

Ram und Chipsatz will ich nicht mit Wasser Kühlen. Momentan is CPU auf 4 GHz mit Mugen 2 und Ram / Chip wird durch 5x 120mm und 1x 200mm. Kann ich die einfach ausschalten? Weil die will ich ja überflüssig machen. Sollte ich auf 2x leise 120mm umsatteln? 
Wo ist am besten den Radi zu Montieren? Um Mobil zu sein


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also unterm Strich würde es so ausreichen:
1 langsam drehener 120er vorne (vorzugsweise direkt an den HDDs) rein
und
1 langsam drehender 120er hinten (vorzugsweise oben) raus.
Damit hast du genug Luftstrom um alle Komponenten, die nicht in der WaKü hängen, ausreichen zu kühlen.

Mit einem 360er oder 420er Lüfter hast du dann 5 Lüfter, die du brauchst. Geregelt (im Idle) ergeben sich damit dann sehr gute Geräuschkulissen. Den Radi oben auf dem Case (mit Abstandshaltern) oder an der Seitenwand (mit Abstandshaltern) montieren. Vielleicht geht der sogar intern.


EDIT: 
Mal in eigener Sache... wie läuft das mit der Regelung von ner Laing via AE4? Es reicht ja im Prinzip ein Poweramp aus (dann hat man als max. nur noch ~10V so wie ich das verstanden habe), oder ist es besser sein AE einzuschicken (Garantie will ich mir erhalten) um diese Widerstandgeschichte einlöten zu lassen? Wird die AE dann in der Aquasuite als Lüfter angezeigt?


----------



## stephantime (16. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich hätte auch mal wieder eine kleine Frage.

Woran erkennt man eine Ref. Design HD 6950 ?

Ich möchte mir dafür auch nen Wasserkühler kaufen und habe aber keine Lust erst verschiedene Karten zu kaufen und zu testen.

Also eine schnöde unübertaktete ref.Design Karte.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> EDIT:
> Mal in eigener Sache... wie läuft das mit der Regelung von ner Laing via AE4? Es reicht ja im Prinzip ein Poweramp aus (dann hat man als max. nur noch ~10V so wie ich das verstanden habe), oder ist es besser sein AE einzuschicken (Garantie will ich mir erhalten) um diese Widerstandgeschichte einlöten zu lassen? Wird die AE dann in der Aquasuite als Lüfter angezeigt?


Am besten einschicken und den powerbooster verbauen lassen. 
Das AE wird weiterhin als AE in der Aquasuite angezeigt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Am besten einschicken und den powerbooster verbauen lassen.
> Das AE wird weiterhin als AE in der Aquasuite angezeigt.


 
Danke für deine Antwort.
Dann bin ich ja TAGELANG mit Luftrauschen 
Wird die Laing dann als Lüfter angezeigt? Meinte natürlich Laing und nicht AE


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing wird als "Lüfter" angezeigt. Das AE erkennt nicht was gerade am Kanal hängt.


----------



## SquadLeader (16. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey da ich am Wochenende für erhöhte Rechnermobilität 2 Radiatoren intern zusätzlich verbaut habe
(Front 360 Lüfter rein, Heck 240er raus)
stellt sich bei mir mittlerweile die Frage wie viel ich wohl an Tempunterschied erwarten kann wenn ich Depp für den Heck nicht die "verbrauchte" Luft ausm Case nutze sondern hierfür ebenfalls für Frischluft sorge.
(Idle Wassertemp 32° Volllast Wassertemp 39°)

Eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem da in 95% der Fälle eh die MoRa mit dranhängt, aber man will ja immer alles optimieren, nich?


----------



## Carmir (17. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an wie warm es im case tatsächlich ist; aber dafür hast du jetzt zu wenig infos gegeben. Problematisch dürfte es aber nicht sein, bei der Radiatorfläche, selbst ohne zusätzlichen Mora. (Meine Kirstallkugel sagt mir allerdings auch nich was du alles kühlst )


----------



## frido007 (17. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit welchen Sensoren bzw Programmen messt ihr Wassertemperatur und Durchfluss? Was ist da Preis/Leistung das Beste?


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor allem braucht man Hardware um Messsensoren auslesen bzw. wandeln zu können.
Hier zu nennen wären: Aquacomputer Aquaero oder Aquastream bzw. T-Balancer.

Die Software dazu ist kostenlos.


----------



## Malkolm (17. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze die Aquasuite von aquacomputer.
Zum auslesen von Standard-Temperatursensoren ericht aber auch schon ein normales (Digital-)Multimeter mit entsprechender Kennlinie.


----------



## SquadLeader (17. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Carmir schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie warm es im case tatsächlich ist; aber dafür hast du jetzt zu wenig infos gegeben. Problematisch dürfte es aber nicht sein, bei der Radiatorfläche, selbst ohne zusätzlichen Mora. (Meine Kirstallkugel sagt mir allerdings auch nich was du alles kühlst )


 
Glaub du brauchst eine neue Kristallkugel 
Ja natürlich dumm von mir die Angaben zu vergessen ;P
Dranhängen: GTX 480, QX9770, und Mainboard StrikerExtreme2
Die Gehäusetemp im Mainboardbereich liegt zwischen 35° und 40° was wohl darauf schließen lasst das ich da mein Wasser etwas beheize


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

seit umstellung auf wakü weiß ich das meine ramriegel 56°C wird wenn ich die gehäuselüfter abschalte, die heizen mehr als das wasser (in meinem falle) und lassen sich auch durch die gehäusewand erfühlen


----------



## Carmir (17. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kristallkugel meint jetzt, dass das wohl nicht viel ausmacht und ein guter airflow zu Gunsten von nicht wassergekühlten Komponenten den minimalen Wassertemperaturunterschied mehr als wettmacht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> seit umstellung auf wakü weiß ich das meine ramriegel 56°C wird wenn ich die gehäuselüfter abschalte, die heizen mehr als das wasser (in meinem falle) und lassen sich auch durch die gehäusewand erfühlen


 
Wieso schaltest du deine Gehäuse Lüfter ab, lasse sie halt bei 5 Volt laufen.
Leider Zeigt mir meine Kristallkugel nicht genau was du für Gehäuselüfter und ob du eine Lüftersteuerung hast.
(Ich glaub die muss mal in RMA)
Wenn du deine Lüfter unter 500 upm laufen lassen kannst sind, wirst du kaum noch was von ihnen hören, außer die Lüfter haben schlechte Lager.
Ich selbst betreibe ein Silent System, bei mir ist nur das NT und ganz leicht meine Laing DDC 1-T @ 9,7 Volt zu hören.


----------



## desireowner (18. März 2011)

Erstmal poste ich meine Zusammenstellung:

-2600K @ 4,2 GHz & 1,256 Voltage (mit -10 Offset eingestellt)
-8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws (4x2GB) 1333 CL7
-Asrock Fatal1ty Professional P67
-EVGA GTX570 SC @ 850MHz € 1,01 Voltage

Nun zu meinem Anliegen, der RAM wird ziemlich heiß, genau so wie die Kühlblöcke des MB's. Habe gestern die Gehäusetür geöffnet und mich gewundert, warum es so warm im Case ist und die Ursache dafür gesucht und diese da, der RAM und das MB.

Es ist nicht so, als würden sie so heiß wie die Backplate meiner EVGA unter ref. Kühler, aber sie sind nahe dran!

Vorne bläst ein 120er rein und hinten einer raus. Desweiteren ist mein 360er Radi auf dem Deckel verbaut und die 3 120er Lüfter pusten auch noch leicht durch die Lüftergitter hinein. Alles dreht ziemlich langsamen, ist so eingestellt, etwas 900 Umdrehungen!


----------



## <BaSh> (18. März 2011)

Deine Radilüfter pusten in das Gehäuse? Versuch es mal mit raussaugend.


----------



## desireowner (18. März 2011)

Dann passt das nicht mehr mit den Abstandshaltern aufgrund der Lüfter! 

Die Dinger haben 34mm und die M4 Schrauben 40mm 

Außerdem pustet die ja nicht wirklich warme Luft hinein, die ist gefühlt kalt.


----------



## <BaSh> (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vllt den Luftzug im Gehäuse optimieren ansonsten MB+ Ram auch mit Wasskühlen wenn sie denn so warm werden.


----------



## b0s (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dem RAM und der SB wirds aber aus Stabilitätssicht nicht viel anhaben, ist eher ein unangenehmer Nebeneffekt für die Raumtemperatur innerhalb deines Gehäuses.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wieso schaltest du deine Gehäuse Lüfter ab, lasse sie halt bei 5 Volt laufen.
> Leider Zeigt mir meine Kristallkugel nicht genau was du für Gehäuselüfter und ob du eine Lüftersteuerung hast.
> (Ich glaub die muss mal in RMA)
> Wenn du deine Lüfter unter 500 upm laufen lassen kannst sind, wirst du kaum noch was von ihnen hören, außer die Lüfter haben schlechte Lager.
> Ich selbst betreibe ein Silent System, bei mir ist nur das NT und ganz leicht meine Laing DDC 1-T @ 9,7 Volt zu hören.


 
häää ?
bei 56°C gibt es doch 0 probleme, idle wird der ram 42°C warm ... ka warum ich da was anschalten sollte, noch is nich sommer 
ansonsten
scyte kaze master
2xsilenx iextrema 120er mit erhöhtem hub und 1x noctua 80er im mb compartment und 1x120mm noname bei den hdds ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage an euch:

Ich habe mir ein paar Gedanken zur Befüllung gemacht, und werde einen der Eingänge meines AGB als Wassereinlass und einen anderen als Luftauslass fürs Befüllen umfunktionieren. Der dritte Einlass ist dann der "Ausgang" vom Kreislauf, und der Auslass des AGB geht logischerweise zur Pumpe. Habe das auch mal kurz schemenhaft dargestellt. Nun sorge ich mich etwas, denn der Befüllungseinlass und das Wasser aus dem Kreislauf müssten durch dieselbe Kammer fließen (praktisch ein T-Stück), wenn ich nun den Kreislauf nach und nach fülle, habe ich Angst, dass der Druck so hoch ist, dass es das Wasser in beide Richtungen, also auch oben durch den Befüllungsstutzen drückt. Ich kann jetzt leider nicht mit Durchflusswerten oder ähnlichem dienen, im Kreislauf hängen die Laing, zwei MIPS, zwei Heatkiller, zwei G-Changer (120+360). Was meint ihr ist die Sorge berechtigt, wenn ja wie lässt sich das dann halbwegs optimal umgehen? Immer nur schrittweise Befüllen und dann wenn das Wasser aus dem Kreislauf zurück kommt den "Stecker ziehen" damit es in den AGB läuft? Höhe der Befüllungszuleitung über dem AGB wären wohl so 5cm denke ich.

Danke für Tipps


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob die Strömung im Deckel zu austretenem Wasser führen könnten, lässt sich ohne genauen Blick auf die Kanalführung nicht abschätzen. Ich würde aber davon ausgehen, dass man das Problem durch eine einfache Bohrung vom inneren des Deckels zum Einfließenden Kanal abstellen kann.
Was aufwendiger wird: Wie soll Luft beim Wasser einfüllen aus dem System entweichen? Wie gießt du Wasser in eine horizontale Öffnung?

Imho ist dieser Vorschlag die unpraktischste Positionierung eines Fillports, die mir je begegnet ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja ich liebe Herausforderungen 

Hier erstmal der AGB: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 -100 Basic EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 100 Basic 45233. Vllt siehst du die Kammer vorn links, teilen sich die beiden Anschlüsse. Den rechts würde ich dann als Luftauslass nehmen (habe ich im Schema oben weggelassen) - würde es ähnlich aufbauen (Stück Schlauch mit Verschluss oben drauf o.ä.) Das mit der horizontalen Öffnung ist natürlich ne berechtigte Frage  Da ich in der Gehäusewand dann ein Schott habe, würde ich die Verschlussschraube raus drehen, nen normalen Schraubanschluss mit Schlauch am Ende ein drehen und dann per Trichter befüllen - Schlauch dabei natürlich möglichst hoch halten. Denke auch, dass ich den 90° Winkel raus nehme und dafür 2 45er direkt hinter dem Schott einsetze ist vielleicht besser zwecks Fluss. Unpraktisch ist es - keine Frage, senkrecht hoch geht aber nicht, da zum Deckel oben kaum Platz ist, und der auch noch vom Radi blockiert wird. Außerdem fand ich es optisch etwas ansprechender. Ist die Idee echt so blöd?


----------



## frido007 (18. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde versuchen die Leitung gerade nach oben zu führen. Ist nämlich erheblich leichter das System zu befüllen bzw ist es für die Luft leichter zu entweichen. 

Oder du machst eine zweite Leitung irgendwohin das die Luft entweichen kann (mit leicht installierbaren Verschluß natürlich)


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne senkrechte Befüllungsmethode ist besser, das ist mir klar. Nur wie gesagt zwischen dem AGB und dem darüber hängenden Radi sind vielleicht 5-7cm Platz, und jedes Mal von außen nen Schlauch oben anschrauben zum Befüllen ist mir zu provisorisch. Zweite Leitung zum Luftentweichen ist geplant, die würde parallel dazu laufen (sprich Stück Schlauch mit Stopfen/Verschlussschraube am Ende). Hmm womöglich muss ich es vielleicht wirklich einfach ausprobieren, oder mal mit Kugelhähnen arbeiten.


----------



## kL| (19. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eben den Durchfluss mit verschiedenen Anschlussdurchmessern bei meiner Wakü gemessen und habe dazu eine Frage, wie sich das auf die Temps auswirken kann.

Im 1. Test sind die Anschlüsse Tüllen mit 10.5mm Innendurchmesser.
Der durchschn. DF beträgt 234l/h. 
Die CPU Temps liegen durchschn. bei 61°C (i7 950 @ 4 Ghz)

Im 2. Test sitzt auf dem Cpukühlereinlass (Heatkiller) ein Anschluss mit 5.5mm Innendurchmesser. Der Rest bleibt gleich.
Der DF sinkt auf durchschn. 202l/h.
Verbessern sich dadurch die Temps, wenn das Wasser schneller durch den Kühler fliest, aber im Endeffekt doch langsamer durch das ganze System?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Veränderung wird nur minimal sein, wenn überhaupt ein Unterschied zu messen gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kL| schrieb:


> Verbessern sich dadurch die Temps, wenn das Wasser schneller durch den Kühler fliest, aber im Endeffekt doch langsamer durch das ganze System?


 
Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Kühler ist eine Funktion aus Querschnitt des Kühlers und Durchfluss. Ersteren änderst du nicht, letzterer sinkt -> die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Kühler sinkt ebenfalls. Allgemein liegen deine Werte in einer Größenordnung, in der 0,5 l/min mit einem Heatkiller keinen messbaren Temperaturunterschied bringen werden.


----------



## Carmir (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Huhu,
ich will mir demnächst auch nen aquaero 5 holen. Es müssten angeschlossen werden:
5 NB BlackSilent pro PK2 (oder 4 davon und 1 PL2, muss ich nochmal nachmessen)
und ein DFM. Die aquastream xt braucht da nicht dran.
Meint ihr da reicht der Luftkühler? Da wo der aquaero hinkäme ist leider kaum Wind...


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Luftkühler wird auf jeden Fall dicke reichen, vermutlich bräuchtest du sogar gar keine zusätzliche Kühlung.
Wenn du es genau wissen willst, schreib Jolo im AC-Support-Thread einen Post


----------



## Malkolm (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 5 Lüfter alleine und der DFM sollten sogar gar keine Kühlung notwendig machen, wenn du sie nicht alle an einen Kanal hängst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn du es genau wissen willst, schreib Jolo im AC-Support-Thread einen Post


Der weis auch nicht mehr als alle anderen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der weis auch nicht mehr als alle anderen.


 
Mehr nicht und besser auch nicht... es gibt aber Leute die eine "offizielle" Meinung brauchen  Wer weiß, vielleicht ist der "AC-Mitarbeiterstatus" ja ein besonders Gütesiegel für Fragen bzgl. AC-Produkte... nur so eine Vermutung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der A-C Shop hat nichts mit Aqua Computer zu tun. Ausser das der SHop die Produkte von Aqua Computer verkauft.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Again what learned...
dachte, dass wäre gleiches Haus...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir haben hier auch echte AC (nicht A-C) Mitarbeiter im Forum, die wären geeigneter Ansprechpartner für offizielle Statements.


----------



## Carmir (20. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, gute Idee. 
Danke aber schon mal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das eigentlich normal das im Filter (Aqua Computer) das Wasser stark "ausgast"?

Hab meinen direkt nach dem AGB montiert und nach rund 2 Tagen 24/7-Betrieb ist der Filter zu 2/3 mit Luft gefüllt.


----------



## Domowoi (21. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sammeln sich noch einige Luftblasen (besonders aus dem Radi) im AGB. Wenn das "Wasser" ausgast würde ich mir Gedanken machen. ^^


----------



## b0s (22. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schon jemand halbwegs konkrete Ahnungen oder gar handfestes Wissen, bei welchem Shop und wann die diesjährige Osteraktion sein wird? (Damit meine ich nicht nur in Zusammenarbeit mit PCGHX sondern auch Luxx & Meisterkühler)


----------



## Dukex2 (22. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zitat von Wassermann@AT aus dem Luxx


> Die nächste fest geplante Aktion ist traditionell bei den Meisterkühlern zu Pfingsten.



Über andere Shops habe ich keine Infos. Wäre aber interessant zu wissen!


----------



## b0s (22. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal google bemüht um meinem löchrigen Gedächtnis auf die Sprünge zu helfen: AT scheint so im Halbjahresrythmus zu bleiben, Pfingsten und Nikolaus/Weihnachten.
Beim A-C-Shop ists unregelmäßiger: Weihnachten, Herbst, Ostern, aber nicht unbedingt jedes Jahr (nicht sicher in dem Punkt).

Über weitere Shops (hab da nicht so den Überblick) find ich auf Anhieb nix.

Stehe grad vor nem Gehäusewechsel mit Wakü-Umbau und da wär sonne Aktion natürlich fabelhaft. Ein Paar Wochen würd ich für ~30 gesparte Euronen auch warten, aber wenn Pfingsten (Ende Mai) die nächste absehbare ist, lass ich wohl eher meiner ungeduldige Kaufwut freien Lauf .


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

passt eigentlich ein Fullcover Kühler für die 4890 auch auf eine 4870(ref. design)?


----------



## Schrotti (23. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage an die Gurus.

Ich hab hier einen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LT aber ohne Backplatte (na ja habe schon eine nämlich diese von EK).

Kann ich die auch nehmen oder muss es eine von Watercool sein?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (23. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst jede X-beliebige Backplate verwenden


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> passt eigentlich ein Fullcover Kühler für die 4890 auch auf eine 4870(ref. design)?


Nein.


----------



## b0s (24. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin heute über einen durchaus interessanten Test gestolpert: Universal GPU Blocks – NV GTX480 | Skinnee Labs

Kampf den Full-Cover-Kühlern! 


Und noch ein Anliegen in eigener Sache:

Mein WaKü-Umbau auf zwei 240er Radis stellt mich vor im wesentlichen 2 Fragen.

1. Während der eine Radi so dick sein darf wie er will und daher ein Phobya werden wird, darf der andere max. 35 mm dick sein. Bisherige Kandidaten sind Magicool slim, Swiftech MCR220 QPK und XSPC RS240 und ich werd aus den Reviews nich so endgültig schlüssig.
Ich bin zwischen RS240 und MCR220 hin und hergerissen, da mir das Plus an Verarbeitung und Kühlleistung (im Vgl. zum Magicool) schon ein paar Euro mehr wert sind, aber welcher von beiden wäre der bessere Kandidat? (400-800 RPM, max. 1000).
_Edith sagt: Es wird der Swiftech MCR220_

2. Gibt es eine Lüftersteuerung mit 2-3 Kanälen und USB Interface für deutlich unter 60 Euro? (die Aquaero 5 LT mir ihren 58,- fällt damit raus)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nein.



Sicher? Viele Hersteller haben ihre 4890 Kühler als leicht modizifizierte 4870 Kühlung rausgebracht. Z.B. Watercool hat die Produktion afaik einfach komplett auf 48x0 gewechselt.




b0s schrieb:


> Bin heute über einen durchaus interessanten Test gestolpert: Universal GPU Blocks – NV GTX480 | Skinnee Labs
> 
> Kampf den Full-Cover-Kühlern!



Ich seh das richtig, oder? Ein Riesentestaufwand aber nicht eine einzige Messung der Spannungswandler- oder RAM-Temperaturen? 



> 2. Gibt es eine Lüftersteuerung mit 2-3 Kanälen und USB Interface für deutlich unter 60 Euro? (die Aquaero 5 LT mir ihren 58,- fällt damit raus)


 
Blöde Frage: Wieso scheidet eine 58€-4Kanal-USB-Steuerung aus, wenn eine 60€-2/3Kanal-USB-Steuerung gesucht ist? Dürfen es keinesfalls mehr als 3 Kanäle sein


----------



## Malkolm (24. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich nehme an, der Knackpunkt liegt bei "deutlich" (unter 60€)


----------



## b0s (24. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Malkolm hats erfasst, du hast das entscheidende Detail übersehen ruyven.
Aber ich hab mich gedanklich schon davon verabschiedet sowas zu finden. Der T-balancer mini wär ja ne Idee, bringt mich aber im Endeffekt auch kaum weiter, da ich schon 3 Kanäle zwingend benötige. Insofern werd ich wohl schauen ob ichs ohne hinbekommen und wenn nicht, dann frag ich meine Geldbörse nochmal.


Mich überkam gerade ein graus: Kann es sein, dass der Phobya G-Chagner 240 niemals in einer schwarzen Revision das Licht der Welt erblickt hat?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh das richtig, oder? Ein Riesentestaufwand aber nicht eine einzige Messung der Spannungswandler- oder RAM-Temperaturen?


Er hat sichs leicht gemacht und einfach ne Heatsink für VRAM und VRMs mit 80mm Lüfter genommen...
Messungen mit Minikühlern hätten mich auch mal interessiert, zumal er jene die ganze Zeit nebenher empfiehlt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nein.



Schade danke so weit.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauche dringend eure Hilfe und zwar wollte ich jetzt mein Boardkühler montieren und musste feststellen das der CPU-Kühler nicht mehr passt an einer Stelle.
Bild ist im Anhang, soll ich lieber mit dem Dremel die Halterung vom CPU-Kühler bearbeiten, es sind ja nur mm was da fehlen.
Was noch wichtig währe wenn ich die Halterung bearbeite darf sie Kontakt zum Boardkühler haben wegen Kurzschlussgefahr, eigentlich nicht denn beide Kühler werden ja so montiert das es keinen kurzen geben kann.
Also ich muss aber etwas weg dremeln da der Kühler sonst nicht passt, ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ConCAD (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Halterung kannst du natürlich bearbeiten. 
Ob die dann den MB-Kühler berührt ist egal, da das Acetal sowieso nicht leitend ist - über einen Kurzschluss brauchst du dir also keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannste den MB Kühler nicht noch etwas verschieben? Den Rest würde ich an der Halterung bearbeiten.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. danke für die Antworten, werde die Halterung vom CPU-Kühler etwas bearbeiten.
Denn NB-Kühler kann ich leider nicht verschieben der sitzt so perfekt und es lässt sich nichts mehr machen.
Ich könnte zwar das Oberteil abmachen das die Spawas und SB verbindet aber es hängt dann trozdem noch an dem Kühler bei der SB.

Was würde eigentlich besser aussehen so denn NB-Kühler lassen oder das Oberteil entfernen, was haltet ihr davon, ich brauche zwar dann 2 Schraubanschlüsse mehr währe aber kein Problem , Mfg Snapstar

Obwohl ich könnte auch denn MB-Kühler bearbeiten mit dem Dremel ganz vorsichtig ein Stück dort weg machen bzw. da ist ja schon eine rundliche Aussparrung und diese noch vergössern, es sind ja nur mm , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am MB-Kühler würde ich nicht hantieren, bearbeite wie empfohlen lieber die CPU-Halterung, da kommt man, wenn mal was schief läuft, leichter ran, als an nen neuen Acetaldeckel für den MB-Kühler.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mache ich auch denn ich habe gerade geschaut und beim MB-Kühler habe ich keinen Spielraum deswegen lieber die Halterung.
Mal eine Frage wie weit darf sich das MB verformen wegen dem MB-Kühler, ich habe mal geschaut und es biegt sich leicht aber nicht zu sehr sonst hat nämlich der Kühler keinen Kontakt zur SB.

Was anderes da muss ich aber erst noch ein Bild machen beim Grakakühler wenn ich denn draufsetze und festschraube hat die GPU nur bis zur Hälfte Kontakt.
Also mit der WLP ist genau nur die Hälfte der GPU bestrichen, ist das normal denn bei dem Kühler brauche ich keine WLPads für Speicher und Spawas da hat es auch Kontakt eben nur die GPU nur bis zur Hälfte.
Ich muss da noch mal ein Foto machen damit ihr das besser beurteilen könnt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwecks MB: leichtes Biegen hat man öfters, aber es darf halt nicht zu stark sein. Der Kühlerbauer wird sich aber denke/hoffe ich was dabei gedacht haben 

Zwecks: Graka - kann mir schon vorstellen was du meinst, an welcher Seite fehlt denn die Paste? Alle Schrauben richtig angezogen?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also hier mal eine Grobe skizze der Rote-Bereich hat keine WLP abbekommen und ich habe extra grosszügig WLP verschmiert die PK1 wo auch etwas dicker ist.

O.K. beim MB geht es dann so in Ordnung, es verbiegt sich nur leicht eben an der Stelle wo die SB ist aber ich habe mir überlegt da ich noch so ein Kupferblättchen übrig habe das dazwischen zu legen dann würde sich das Board gar nicht verbiegen und zwischen dem Kupferblättchen jeweils WLP ist glaube ich bei einem Luftkühler von Scyth für die Graka dabei gewesen.
Die SB muss ja nicht grossartig gekühlt werden beim Sockel 1156 oder wie seht ihr das, hoffe ihr habt erfreuliche Antworten für mich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stichwort Grafikkarte: Hmm seltsam gerade an der Stelle - wenn ich mir jetzt überlege, dass du statt der Paste Pads auf dem RAM hättest, würde die GPU ja fast gar keinen Kontakt haben  Hast du zwischen dem RAM oben und der GPU schrauben? Scheint ja so, als ob der Heatspreader schief sitzt/der Kühler nicht richtig gefertigt wurde und so auf dem RAM und der unteren GPU-Kante aufliegt. Reden wir hier von der GTX280? Denn bei der waren ja beim Referenzkühler gefühlte 3mm Paste drauf - vielleicht muss das beim Wasserkühler auch so sein (ich glaube eher nicht)?

Stichwort MB: Sollte i.O. gehen, die Kupferplatte ist von den Scythekühlern, habe ich selbst hier rumfliegen  Denke der Southbridge wird es nicht schaden, die begnügen sich doch heutzutage mit kleinen 3x3cm Passivkühlern.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der Chip der SB ist wirklich klein also mache ch das lieber so mit dem Kupferblättchen ist sicherer, Hauptsache die Spawas werden ordentlich gekühlt.

Bei meiner GTX 280 hatte ich vorher nie Probleme z.B. der AC Accelero Xtreme GTX280 sitzt komplett auf, es gab zwar Modelle die Probleme mit dem HS hatten aber meine wahr davon nicht betroffen, ich habe sie mir damals sofort gekauft wo sie raus kam aber erst mal egal.
Wie mache ich das jetzt am besten, ich kenne eine Schlosserei ob die das machen das sagen wir 0,3-0,5mm abgetragen werden damit es Plan ist denn so sehe ich schon die Temps vor meinen Augen .
Am liebsten denn AC Accelero wieder drauf mit dem Mod des Kühlers bin ich ja fast wie mit einer Wakü gefahren wenn nicht sogar besser beim Ram oder Spawas z.B. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm hast du ne Backplate für die Karte (am besten die EK)? Könnte helfen wegens Kräfteverteilung. Der Luftkühler sitzt besser, da er ja nur im Bereich um die GPU fixiert wird. Hmm den Kühler abtragen lassen, von so etwas habe ich null Ahnung, welcher Kühler ist es denn überhaupt? Liquid Extasy?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau der Kühler, ich habe schon die Backplatte von EK wegen der Kraftverteilung.
Ich muss bloss noch mal die Schrauben auf eine bestimmte Länge kürzen da die Schrauben von der Backplatte sonst denn Kühler berühren die 4 Schrauben ganz aussen habe ich auf M3 aufbohren lassen so das ich die Backplatte komplett mit der Graka und dem Kühler verschrauben kann.
Die Schrauben in der Mitte die 2 die bleiben normal von der Graka durch denn Kühler, kann es sein das ich keine Rändelmuttern habe zum festziehen nur normale Sechskantmuttern kann es daran liegen wegen dem anziehen der Schrauben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht ob Rändelschrauben oder Sechskant, mit den Sechskant kann man vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr Kraft anwenden. Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit Liquid Extasy aber die Kühler werden ja in kleineren Serien gefertigt, vielleicht da mal nachfragen. Fotos wären vielleicht nicht schlecht, das mit dem Schraubenkürzen verstehe ich z.B. nicht ganz - sind die EK-Schrauben zu lang für den Kühler oder wie? Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal versuchen nur die Schrauben zwischen der GPU und den oberen RAM-Steinen anzuziehen und zu schauen, ob dann Kontakt herrscht. Wenn nicht, dann ist zu viel Platz zwischen Kühler und Heatspreader.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist das der Kühler so montiert wird, die Schraube mit Beilagscheibe durch die Graka und dem Kühler und dann mit einer Mutter festziehen.
Bei der EK-Backplatte muss ich also auch die Schraube durch die Backplatte und durch die Graka und dann mit einer Mutter festziehen.
Ich habe alles vermessen und soweit würde alles passen, ich kann nur 4 Schrauben komplett nutzen die 4 äuseren, 2 links und 2 rechts, die kann ich durch die Backplatte-Graka-Kühler und fest schrauben.
Bei anderen Kühlern ist es meistens so das ein gewinde im Kühler ist und somit es auch kein Problem währe die Backplatte mit dem Kühler zu befestigen.
Hier geht die Schraube komplett durch denn Kühler und dann eben mit einer Mutter festschrauben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir das Teil mal angeschaut - du kannst den Kühler nur außen anschrauben? Kannst du mir auf nem GTX280 PCB zeigen, welche Schraublöcher du nutzen kannst? wenn wirklich nur die außen gehen, dann erklärt das die fehlende Auflage auf dem Heatspreader. Zusammen mit der Backplate wäre ein Kühler von den "großen" Herstellern sicher einfacher zu montieren gewesen^^


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja von einem anderen Herstelle währe klar besser gewesen mit der Backplatte aber der Kühler wahr so zu sagen für umsonst und die Backplatte wahr gerade bei Aquatuning im Angebot für 10€ deswegen habe ich sie mir geholt.

Also im Anhang ist ein Bild die anderen 2 Schrauben die denn Kühler halten ist das eine Loch über der GPU und das andere unter der GPU die anderen links sind oben und unten vor dem einen Nivo-Chip oder wie der heist und rechts die 2 oben und unten sind vor denn Spawas, also hat er schon einen guten Anpressdruck bei der GPU, es liegen auch federn bei und Beilagscheiben und ich brauche auch keine WLPads da der Kühler so konstruiert ist das man nur WLP braucht, er liegt komplett Plan auf nur eben die GPU nicht , Mfg Snapstar

Hier noch ein Screen wo die löcher makiert sind , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn er plan aufliegt, aber oben keinen Kontakt zur GPU hat. Hast du die WLP richtig schön verteilt, oder nur drauf gekleckst? Vielleicht ist es ja doch nötig ne gewisse Dicke auf der GPU zu haben  Anders wüsste ich nicht wie man das Problem löst, ein zu starkes Anziehen der oberen Schraube (zwischen GPU + RAM) könnte starke Spannungen aufbauen und im schlimmsten Fall die Lötpunkte von RAM und/oder GPU lösen. Hättest du denn nen fertigen Aufbau? Dann könntest du schnell den Kühler mit dicker Paste montieren und schauen, wie sich die Temps entwickeln. Die GPU ist bei der GTX280 ja eh nicht so problematisch (wenns nicht gerade 1,3V bei 750 MHz sind )- eher die VRMs.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die Wakü liegt gerade komplett zerlegt da zwecks Boardkühler und eben GPU wo ich aber noch die Schrauben auf die Bestimmte Länge weg dremeln muss.
Hier mal ein Screen, also Rot habe ich bei Kühler und Backplatte von M2,5 auf M3 aufbohren lassen da es M2,5 nur bis 40mm Länge gibt aber da die Schrauben ja komplett durch denn Kühler gehen brauche ich längere also M3.
Also Ror verbindet alles mit M3 Schrauben also Backplatte-Graka-Kühler Gelb habe ich auch auf M3 aufbohren lassen Problem bei der Graka passt an der Stelle nur M2,5 also kommt dort keine Schraube an die Backplatte nur Graka und Kühler mit M2,5 auser ich bohre an der Stelle bei der Graka das Loch auf oben über der GPU.
Grün hat die Backplatte kein Loch das ist nur die Schraube die durch denn Kühler mittig über der GPU geht.
Blau werden gekürzt und nur mit der Graka befestigt.
Also so sieht es aus , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr kennt euch ja alle aus, kann mir einer von euch sagen ob das Teil was taugt


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H50 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe denn H50 selber und muss sagen das mein Luftkühler der IFX-14 wesentlich besser kühlt wie der H50.
Der H50 hat klar auch seine Vorteile wie der Platz wenn man nur die GPU kühlen möchte aber ein starker Luftkühler wie der Silver Arrow oder Noctua DH-14 sind da besser von der Leistung her und sogar auch leiser mit denn beigefügten Lüftern.
Ach ja übertakten ist auch kein Problem, er spielt schon mit oben mit bei denn Top Luftkühlern, meinen Dual E7400 kühlt er bei 3,6Ghz und über 1,2V Spannung bei 50°C unter Last und im Idle ca 36-38°C , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Problem ist der Großglockner, ab 3,6-3,7 GHz wirds schon eng. Jetzt bei 3,8 GHZ geht der schon über die 60 Grad, wie ist der Noctua DH-14 im vergleich zu meinen?

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also der DH-14 ist 5-10K besser als der Matterhorn, der ja schon besser ist als der GroßClockner, den Rest kannst du dir sicher selbst ausrechnen   So nun genug zu LuKü hier 

@snapstar: echt komisch, die gelbe Schraube ist ja der "Übeltäter". Versuch mal nur die Schraube mit Paste auf der GPU anzuziehen, ob dann ein Abdruck entsteht. Notfalls auch mal ohne Backplate.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ein Link da ist der Noctua die Nummer 1, ist aber älter der Kühler-Test.
PCGHX-Review: Neun High-End-Kühler im Test - cpu-kühler

Der neue Thermalrigthe ist sehr gut bloss sind die mehr für Intel speziallisiert da sie die Bodenplatte an die Intel CPUs anpassen die einen krummen HS haben.
Der Noctua ist sehr leise mit denn Lüftern ich weis aber nicht wie er zu deinem Kühler direkt steht sowie der Airflow in deinem Gehäuse.
Am besten mal in einem anderen Thread fragen sonst gibt es von denn Mods ärger wegen TopOff , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt bleibt die Frage ob sich der H50 bei mir lohnt?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also der DH-14 ist 5-10K besser als der Matterhorn, der ja schon besser ist als der GroßClockner, den Rest kannst du dir sicher selbst ausrechnen   So nun genug zu LuKü hier
> 
> @snapstar: echt komisch, die gelbe Schraube ist ja der "Übeltäter". Versuch mal nur die Schraube mit Paste auf der GPU anzuziehen, ob dann ein Abdruck entsteht. Notfalls auch mal ohne Backplate.


 
Die gelbe Schraube geht ja nicht durch die Backplatte, also sie geht nur durch Graka und Kühler.
Ich meinte nur ich müsste das Loch von der Graka dort an dieser Stelle aufbohren damit die M3 Schraube mit der Backplatte passt aber die 2 in der Mitte sind nur mit der Graka befestigt, so meintest du es ja oder ?, Mfg Snapstar

@Chester Bennington jein er ist auch gut aber da bekommst du einen besseren Luftkühler mit mehr Leistung der sogar leiser ist denn der beigelegte Lüfter von Corsair ist sehr laut wenn er aufdreht und beim Noctua sind sie sehr leise wenn man sie runteregelt und er trozdem gut kühlt.
Beim H50 wenn du denn Lüfter nach unten regelst dann leiden die Temps mehr davon weil der Radi nicht mehr ausreichend gekühlt wird um die Flüssigleit zu kühlen.
Der H70 soll aber sehr gut sein fellt mir gerade ein, schau mal bei Google Corsair H70 test da wird er auch mit Luftkühlern verglichen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chester: Genau den H50 würde ich außen vorlassen bei 3,8 GHz da muss es wohl schon der H70 sein, wenn du dir so ein System einbauen möchtest.

@Snapstar: achja stimmt, hab ich überlesen. Also an der Graka rum bohren würde ich tunlichst lassen. Zwar müssten um das Bohrloch herum keine Leiterbahnen liegen, aber wer weiß was in den 12 Layern (wenn nicht sogar mehr) alles versteckt ist. Versuch einfach mal ne M2,5 Schraube in das gelbe Loch zu drehen und anzuziehen, wüsste gern ob dann passte am Kühler klebt. Oder mal nur die zwei Schrauben anziehen, die direkt mit der Karte verschraubt werden - also gelb und grün.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, mit was muss man in etwa für ne gescheite Wakü rechnen. Komm ich da mit 300-400€ hin?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Snapstar: achja stimmt, hab ich überlesen. Also an der Graka rum bohren würde ich tunlichst lassen. Zwar müssten um das Bohrloch herum keine Leiterbahnen liegen, aber wer weiß was in den 12 Layern (wenn nicht sogar mehr) alles versteckt ist. Versuch einfach mal ne M2,5 Schraube in das gelbe Loch zu drehen und anzuziehen, wüsste gern ob dann passte am Kühler klebt. Oder mal nur die zwei Schrauben anziehen, die direkt mit der Karte verschraubt werden - also gelb und grün.[/QUOTE]

Ja werde das Morgen noch mal durch checken, das müsste doch zu schaffen sein.
Hoffe das ich es hinbekomme, danke für die Antworten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chester: Nur CPU? Ja locker. Mit GPU dürfte auch noch gehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur CPU dürften ja 150€ schon reichen, oder liege ich da ganz falsch.
Ich weiß grad nicht so richtig ob H70 oder eine für CPU und GPU


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das musst du wissen, die GTX wird ja denke ich etwas Radau machen, also bietet sich hier schon ne WaKü an, zumal dadurch natürlich die Temps sinken. 150€ nur CPU wird schon recht knapp, Pumpe + Cryos + 2fach Radi sind schon gut über 100€, und da ist noch kein AGB, Schlauch, etc. drin. Hast du dich denn schon erkundigt wie/wo du Radis in deinem Gehäuse anbringen/unterbringen kannst? Wenn du nirgends Platz für halbwegs große Radis hast (hoch getakteter Phenom + GTX 570 produzieren schon "etwas" Wärme). Ich wäre klar für WaKü, aber da musst du das nötige Kleingeld für haben. Bei weiteren Fragen, dann am besten im Kaufberatungsforum nachfragen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Platz sollte bei meinen Phantom kein Problem sein, ich werde mir morgen mal etwas zusammenstellen lassen. Und wenns soweit ist kannst du mir sicher Tipps beim Bau geben. Das wäre dann meine erste Wakü


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mach dir Gedanken was du brauchst (nur "Notwendiges" oder auch "Schnick-schnack" (aquaero, Ablassoption, etc.)) und wo du was unter bekommst. Dann einfach deine Zusammenstellung im Forum posten und dir wird geholfen, von mir sicherlich nur bedingt, da gibt es ier einfach zig Leute die wesentlich mehr Ahnung haben^^ Steige jetzt nach Jahren der Abstinenz erst wieder auf WaKü um


----------



## Carmir (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schnickschnack 4tw!  

Kurze doofe Frage: XSPC Bay Reservoir, welches ist da der Einlass, welches der Auslass? Steh davor und wunder mich


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von hinten gesehen: links Eingang, rechts Ausgang.


----------



## Carmir (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> von hinten gesehen: links Eingang, rechts Ausgang.


Dankeschön!


----------



## snapstar123 (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was würdet ihr mir am besten empfehlen zum befüllen und zum Ablassen des Wassers wenn die Wakü intern verbaut ist.
Ich habe mir gedacht 2 Fillports, einer oben einer unten am Gehäuse oder gibt es bessere Lösungen die auch schön aussehen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Fillport Black POM Universal Fillport Black POM Universal 45123

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Fillport oben ist in Ordnung zum Befüllen.
Zum Ablassen muss es nicht unbedingt sein, wie ich finde.
Bei mir ist einfach ganz unten im Kreislauf ein T-Stück, an dem "toten" Ende hängt ein Kugelhahn, dazwischen ein Stück Schlauch.
Wenn der Ablasshahn nicht gebraucht wird, knick ich den Schlauch und das ganze liegt unten im Case rum


----------



## snapstar123 (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. werde mal schauen was ich passendes finde, danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht eigentlich ein 120er Radiator(dick) für 2 HD 4870 in einem Kreislauf ohne CPU?
Es sollte halbwegs leise sein, was heißen soll, dass das ganze mit einem Lüfter betrieben werden soll, der ung. mit 900 U/min dreht.


----------



## ConCAD (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, für Crossfire solltest du schon mehr Radi-Fläche haben, also mindestens das doppelte. Ansonsten bekommst du das nicht leise hin.


----------



## AeroX (30. März 2011)

Da hat er recht. 240 besser 280 sind wohl angebrachter, ansonsten wie gesagt kriegst du das nicht leise sein  

MfG


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ok dann lass ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch mal eine kurze Frage:
Ist es sinvoller einen Radiator extern zu verbauen, also von den Temps her? Wollte eigentlich erst einen 240er und einen 240er Slim intern in meinem Case verbauen. Kühlen will ich eine GTX 570 und einen i5 760, übertaktet wird auch.
Hab jetzt das hier bei AT endeckt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Quad 480" mit 4x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption und Lfterkabel Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Quad 480" mit 4x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption und
oder sollte ich dann gleich zu sowas hier greifen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption und Lfterkabel Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption u ?

Der große Vorteil vom externen Verbauen wäre, dass ich intern genug Platz für Pumpe und AGB habe


----------



## Malkolm (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Externes Verbauen des Radiators hat den Vorteil, dass die angesaugte Luft normalerweise Zimmertemperatur hat und nicht schon vorgewärmt ist. Daher fällt die Kühlleistung demnach etwas besser aus.
Dementsprechend fehlt dir aber im Gehäuse selbst der Luftzug welcher aber benötigt wid um alle passiven elemente zu durchströmen.

Deine Links führen zu "Bench Bundle"s, welche in der Form ersteinmal nicht gebraucht werden. Das Interessante sind die Radiatoren und Lüfter in dem Bundle, Die Benchplattform kannst du dir sparen und einfach Standfüße kaufen.

Für das was du vorhast reicht ein 480er Radi durchaus. Der Nova hätte den Vorteil, dass du das Ganze extrem leise bekommen könntest,wenn du nicht die Lüfter im Bundle nimmst


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich find die Bench Edition schon recht gut, da steht der Radi wenigstens schön stabil. Hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich alles extern verbau. Dafür müsst ich aber dann die Pumpe auch noch irgendwie mit Strom versorgen, wobei ich einfach ein 4 Pin molex raus legen könnte und da dran dann die Lüfter und Pumpe.


----------



## Malkolm (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst dir auch einfach ein 12V Steckernetzteil von Conrad besorgen


----------



## HAWX (31. März 2011)

Hey Leute könnt ihr bitte mal durch meinen warenkorb durchgucken. Das soll meine erste Wasserkühlung werden. Vor allem passen schlaeuche, schnellkupplungen und schraubanschlusse zusammen? Und reicht die Pumpe aus? Lüfter sind mit absicht keine dabei weil ich noch welche habe und diese erst später gegen noiseblocker tauschen werde. Fehlt sonst noch was bzw passt alles? http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7e2ccb4e0140162bf0f959d4763df0c9


----------



## Malkolm (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Warenkorb siehts chon ganz gut aus.
Die Pumpe dürfte auch ausreichen.

Zu den Schnellkupplungen: DIe haben ein G1/4" Innengewinde, sprich du brauchst pro Schlauch: Schlauch -> Anschraubtülle -> Schnellkupplungsset -> Anschraubtülle -> Schlauch. Bei Hin rund Rückweg also noch 4 zusätzliche Anschraubtüllen!

Fehlen würde für meinen Geschmack eine Lüftersteuerung, falls du die nicht schon hast.


----------



## HAWX (31. März 2011)

Okay danke! Also so http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/759ae2861720319ece49be9c5462703c             Luftersteuerung hab ich schon eine scythe kazemaster.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DIe Phobya Schnellverschlüsse sind nihct wirklich gut. Die Koolance VL3/VL3N sind um einiges besser.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es sinnvoll bei einem externen Radiator Schnellverschlüsse zu verwenden.


----------



## HAWX (31. März 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> DIe Phobya Schnellverschlüsse sind nihct wirklich gut. Die Koolance VL3/VL3N sind um einiges besser.



Die kosten aber auch das doppelte! Tuns die phobya nicht auch? Falls nicht welche von koolance muss ich nehmen? Da gibt's ja bestimmt 30 verschiedene!



			
				stimpi2k4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es sinnvoll bei einem externen Radiator Schnellverschlüsse zu verwenden.



Ich denke ja dann kann man bei Transport Radi und Case getrennt mitnehmen und ich bin nunmal ein lan Typ


----------



## Maneus Calgar (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte die VL3N gerne in meinen Kreislauf integrieren in Vorbereitung eines MORA3.
Die Bilder bei Aquatuning machen auf mich nur den Eindruck das diese nen Ausengewinde haben, seh ich das falsch oder was brauch ich da um meine Anschlüsse zu montieren


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Maneus Calgar schrieb:


> Die Bilder bei Aquatuning machen auf mich nur den Eindruck das diese nen Ausengewinde haben, seh ich das falsch oder was brauch ich da um meine Anschlüsse zu montieren


Nur die Kupplungen die ein Aussengewinde haben, sind auch mit einem Aussengewinde.  Die anderen sind mit diversen Tüllengrößen bzw Schraubanschlüsse versehen. Da haste wohl die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm dann find ich die für 11/8 Schlauch nicht bzw. Innengewinde 
ok es gibt Schott min Innengewinde aber die brauch ich nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für 11/8mm gibt es von Koolance nichts. entweder Kupplung mit 1/4" Aussengewinde + Muffe oder Kupplungen mit 10mm Tülle nehmen.


----------



## Malkolm (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das glaube ich auch der ausschlaggebende Punkt, dass ich 16/10er statt 11/8er genommen habe


----------



## Maneus Calgar (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah das muss man wissen
sind 10mm Tüllen zu empfehlen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> sind 10mm Tüllen zu empfehlen ?


Für/bei was?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für 11/8 Schlauch da mir die Kupplungen mit Muffe zu lang sind

Weis zufällig jemand wieviel die Radiatorhalterungen de Raven1 an Gewicht tragen können ? Würde dort gerne zwei 360 in ner V-form anbringen wenn das gewicht passt


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Schlauch wirste über die 10mm Koolance Kupplungstüllen nur mit heissem Wasser und etwas Gewalt drauf bekommen.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (31. März 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das klingt gut und sicher zur not liegen ja schellen bei.

um wegen dem gewicht sicher zu gehen hab ich mal ne mail an silverstone geschrieben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Für 11/8mm gibt es von Koolance nichts. entweder Kupplung mit 1/4" Aussengewinde + Muffe oder Kupplungen mit 10mm Tülle nehmen.


 
Oder einfach CPC für 8mm, das löst auch das Preisproblem...


----------



## Malkolm (1. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wah sind die häßlich :O


----------



## Maneus Calgar (1. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep stimm ich zu, da kauf ich mir die koolance auch wenn sie teuer sind


----------



## Traumatica (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte bis an hin eine HD4990 mit Wakü block und habe mir jetzt diese Karte gekauft. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann sollte sie im Referenzdesign sein, sollten also alle GPU Blocks drauf passen. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen oder widerlegen? Als Kühler habe ich den Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 69X0 im Auge. Gibt es bessere?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal da rein [Sammelthread] *** Der AMD Radeon HD 68xx UND 69xx WaKü Sammelthread *** - Forum de Luxx. Wenn das nicht weiter hilft, Kühler runter und PCB vergleichen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Wasserkühlung ist heute gekommen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Mora3 unten Lamellen nicht gerade sind. Ist das normal und kann man das tollerieren?


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normal ist das nicht.
Ob du das reklamierst ist deine Sache, von der Kühlleistung wirste (sofern alles dicht ist) keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst du so hin nehmen (fehlender Lack oder verbogene Lamellen sind kein Reklamationsgrund sondern Fertigungsbedingt zu akzeptieren) oder von deinem 14-tägigem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dicht ist er, das habe ich überprüft. Wenn ich dadurch keine Nachteile habe, werde ich das nicht reklamieren.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richte die Lamellen wieder, dann sollte das wieder passen. Verlust wirst du damit nicht haben. Sieht nur unschön aus.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Lamellen nicht empfindlich? Mit welcher Methode sollte ich die am Besten richten?
Das Aussehen stört mich eigentlich nicht vielleicht lasse ich das auch so, der Radiator wird im Zimmer nicht gut zu sehen sein 

Beim cuplex Kyros sehe ich keine Schrauben zum öffnen, reicht das auch wenn ich den einmal mit Wasser durchspüle?  

Ach ja schneide ich die Schäuche am Besten mit nem Teppichmesser?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Sind die Lamellen nicht empfindlich?


Die halten schon was aus.



> Mit welcher Methode sollte ich die am Besten richten?


Pinzette oder ne kleinen Zange.



> Beim cuplex Kyros sehe ich keine Schrauben zum öffnen, reicht das auch wenn ich den einmal mit Wasser durchspüle?


am besten öffnen. Nicht alle Fremdkörper können mit Wasser rausgespült werden.



> Ach ja schneide ich die Schäuche am Besten mit nem Teppichmesser?


ja z.b. . Das Werkzeug mit dem du den Schlauch schneidest sollte auf jeden Fall scharf sein.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die schrauben die du suchst sind auf der unterseite des cuplex kyros, die folie verdeckt die


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok habe ich gefunden. 
Die Komponenten sind alle gereinigt. 
So wieviel Liter Wasser wird mein Kühlkreislauf mit Mora3 ungefähr aufnehmen? Und welches Verhältnis von Dest. Wasser und Kühlmittel sollte ich nehmen.
Werde gleich mein Rechner stilllegen, um den CPU, GPU Kühler und die Pumpe zu montieren.


----------



## Spiff (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passen auf diesen Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10339 Kühler zwei 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3830046990181.pdf 2te Seite, da stehen Maße.


----------



## Spiff (3. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mh bei den Schraubanschlüssen geben sie 22mm an. Wieviel muss ich ca noch dazurechnen für Schlauch? Ich denke höchstens 2-3mm? Der EK Supreme hat 26.6mm Platz. Das sollte dann wohl reichen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dir ist klar das die Überwurfmutter das breiteste an den Schraubanschlüssen ist?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Montageplatte von der Unterseite der Pumpe (Aquastream XT usb) irgendwie abbekommen nur ich kriege sie jetzt nicht wieder drauf. Gibt es da einen Trick?

Edit: habe es geschafft


----------



## Spiff (3. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aha ja stimmt. Hab einen Denkfehler gemacht. Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es läuft alles und ich bin sehr zufrieden die GPU kommt selbst mit 940MHz @ 1,1V nicht über 40°C.
Die CPU 4GHz @ 1,31V liegt lt. HWM beim IntelBurn Test bei 58°C.
Wassertemperatur liegt bei 28,9°C (Zimmer Temps sind 20,5°C)

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Dark-Blood (5. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit diesem Zeug: AQUACOMPUTER DOUBLE PROTECT ULTRA - CLEARBLUE UV-AKTIV 1000ML


----------



## snapstar123 (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da auch noch mal eine Frage, es geht auch um das DP Ultra.
Ich hatte meinen Kreislauf ja für Testzwecke nur mit desti. Wasser am laufen und reinige Ihn gerade.
Mir geht es darum das ich alle Komponenten reinige nicht das, dass DP Ultra es gleich ausflockt.
Für die Reinigung der Komponenten habe ich alles und weis auch wie ich sie reinigen muss, mir geht es darum soll ich auch die Anschlüsse, Verschlussschrauben usw. halt die Kleinteile auch reinigen.

Ich habe halt gehört das auch wegen einem verdrecktem Anschluss und auch Verschlussschraube es angefangen hat aus zu flocken das DP Ultra.
Also zur Sicherheit, soll ich alle Kleinteile auch ordentlich reinigen, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

@Dark-Blood also wenn alle komponenten sauber sind, wie Kühler, Radi, GPU-Kühler läuft es wie desti.Wasser mit Korrisionschutz, es muss halt alles sauber sein damit es nicht ausflockt, da entstehen so weise Flocken im Kreislauf der dann auch die Komponenten verdeckt und der Kreislauf da durch an Leistung verliert vorallem die Pumpe ansonsten wenn es läuft kann es ohne Probleme ein halbes bis 1 Jahr laufen ohne gereinigt zu werden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also zur Sicherheit, soll ich alle Kleinteile auch ordentlich reinigen, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


 
Machs doch einfach wenn du alles da hast


----------



## snapstar123 (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ist die Wakü ja komplett bloss die kommt in ein neues Gehäuse und dann wenn alles verbaut ist kommt das DP Ultra in denn Kreislauf , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cey (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Frage: Habe vor nem dreiviertel Jahr Kühlflüssigkeit aus Aq. Dest. + Glysantin zusammengemixt (1:20 oder so) Hatte aber noch nen guten liter oder so übrig von "damals". Kann ich den bedenkenlos weiterverwenden?


----------



## Malkolm (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt ein wenig auf die Lagerung an. Das Glysantin diffundiert ganz gerne mal hinaus, könnte also sein, dass die KOnzentration ein wenig nachgelassen hat. Sind Ausflockungen zu erkennen? Wenn ja: mix es besser neu. Wenn nein: Füll evtl. ein kleines Schlückchen Glysantin nach und nutz es weiter.


----------



## Dari (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es für den AquagraFX 580/570 eigentlich eine passende Backplate?


----------



## Malkolm (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt eine von EK Waterblocks. Imho sollte die auch bei nicht-EK Kühlern funktionieren.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Backplate brauchste nur längere Schrauben.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. April 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Backplate brauchste nur längere Schrauben.



Kommt drauf an wechle Löcher an der Graka zur Befestigung vom Kühler verewendet werden. Wenn diese nicht übereinstimmen dann Passt die Backplatte auch nicht.


----------



## Dari (8. April 2011)

Also ich weiß das die Evga Backplate nicht kompatibel ist *schnief*

Die Ek sieht zwar gut aus allerdings stört mich das Logo.

Ich dachte vielleicht jemand hätte den selben Kühler zusammen mit einer Backplate, aber bevor die Ek nehme lass ich's lieber ganz weg ^^


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. April 2011)

Geht mir ja auch so, ich hab den Watercool Gtx 580 Kühler im Einsatz.
Da gibts nix Passended.


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel Geld würdet ihr denn für eine optisch ansprechende Backplate ausgeben? 

Also wenn sich jemand hinsetzen würde und die Dinger anfertigt/anfertigen lässt? Für verschiedene Grakas, und eben kompatibel? Evtl. mit Herstellerlogo, oder anderen besonderen Designs?


----------



## Cey (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab hier so ne 10mm Schlauchtülle (schnellkupplung) und nen 16/10 schlauch. Wenn ich den (nagelneuen) Schlauch auf die Tülle gezogen habe, ist es unmöglich ihn wieder abzuziehen, muss ich rausschneiden. Leider hab ich keine Schlauchschellen mehr. Ich habe 3 kleine Kabelbinder als Übergangslösung mal drangeschnallt...
Meint ihr, das ist dicht oder zu risky?


----------



## Malkolm (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

denke ja


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne Frage, für die sich kein Thread lohnt 

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich meine HPPS+ durch eine Laing ersetze. Hauptsächlich wegen Optik bzw. weil sie deutlich kleiner ist und besser Verschlauchung zulässt, außerdem ist mein Durchfluss mit dem neuen Graka-Kühler doch deutlich in die Knie gegangen (~45L/h). Ist zwar noch ausreichend, hätte aber gerne etwas mehr.
Regeln würde ich die Laing über ein AE5 was in der gleichen Umbaumethode Einzug erhalten soll.

Zu meiner Frage:
Kann man die DDC's auf einem Shoggy entkoppeln oder kann es zu Temperaturproblemen kommen? Ich meine irgendwann irgendwo mal was gelesen zu haben.
Oder lieber gleich etwas für Wärmeabfuhr von der Unterseite tun? Hab auf die Schnelle überlegt, die Laing auf ein Kupferblech (2-5mm) mit Wärmeleitpad zu schrauben und das dann aufs Shoggy.
Das ganze GEbilde wäre eigentlich gut im Luftstrom...

Danke schonmal für Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## Uter (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der DDC würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen (solang du sie nicht noch dämmst), nur die + soll sehr warm werden. Wenn du sie herunter regelst, dann wird sie eh nicht mehr so warm.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne DDC-1T fühlt sich auf´m Shoggy noch wohl. Ne DDC-1Plus ist sowieso nicht empfehlenswert und neigt zum überhitzen.
Regeln ist bei Pumpen eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht nötig. Man setzte die Spanngun auf einen Wert fest der einen annehmbare Lautstärke erzeugt und fertig . 

Edit: ...too late


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch beiden.
Also Shoggy und glücklich werden 

Mit "regeln" meinte ich eigentlich auch eher "steuern", also einmal fest und gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cey schrieb:


> Ich hab hier so ne 10mm Schlauchtülle (schnellkupplung) und nen 16/10 schlauch. Wenn ich den (nagelneuen) Schlauch auf die Tülle gezogen habe, ist es unmöglich ihn wieder abzuziehen, muss ich rausschneiden. Leider hab ich keine Schlauchschellen mehr. Ich habe 3 kleine Kabelbinder als Übergangslösung mal drangeschnallt...
> Meint ihr, das ist dicht oder zu risky?



Hab meine Kupplungen (7,9mm mit 7,5er Schlauch) seit Jahren mit 3 Kabelbindern pro Seite gesichert, vollkommen unproblematisch. (und selbst wenn: ist ja nicht so, als hätte man die mitten im Rechner)



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden.
> Also Shoggy und glücklich werden


 
Die Elektronik der Laing ist ohnehin nicht darauf ausgelgt, die Wärme über das Gehäuse abzuführen. Wo man sie draufstellt sollte also wenig Einfluss haben, Luftaustausch ist entscheidend.


----------



## HAWX (12. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur eine kleine zwischen Frage passt dieser AGB auf ne Aquastream XT standard?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehlter rot Innovatek AGB-O-Matic Ausgleichsbehlter rot 45047


----------



## Malkolm (12. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach der Produktbeschreibung ("alle EHEIM 1046/48 Typen") und den Bildern nach zu urteilen: ja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja. Aquastream ist mechanisch identisch zur 1046


----------



## HAWX (12. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke euch beiden, ich war mir nich ganz sicher ob die wirklich gleich sind.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts eigentlich in nächster Zeit wieder eine Rabattaktion bei aquatuning? Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber hab nix dazu gefunden


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den letzten Jahren gabs bei Aquatuning immer zwischen Ostern und Pfingsten eine "Fit für den Sommer"-Aktion (Name von mir gegeben ).
Ich mein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es um Pfingsten rum wieder was geben wird.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, schade. Eine Osteraktion wäre klasse ^^


----------



## snapstar123 (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar geht es um 2 Radis im Gehäuse ob der Abstand ausreichend ist für die Kühlung.
Im Anhang sind Bilder da zu, die Radis werden unten im Boden verbaut beide, der erste saugt frische Luft rein und der zweite die Luft wieder nach hinten raus.
Ich weis bloss nicht ob der Abstand zwischen beiden Radis reicht sind ungefähr 3cm.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nicht wirklich effektiv.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also dann am besten nur einer unten und der andere oben im Gehäuse im Deckel halt.
Danke schon mal für deine Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

Wegen dem Radi unten wenn ich nur einen verbaue könnte ich denn auch nach unten rausblasend lassen da ja das gehäuse geteilt ist mit der Platte unten, dort wo es offen ist kann ich denn Deckel zu machen und unten sind genug Öffnungen zwecks der Luft oder währe es doch effektiefer die Luft rein blassend zu lassen, was meint ihr.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Malkolm (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinen Vor-Mora-Zeiten habe ich die Luft immer durch die Radis ins Gehäuse blasen lassen (im Deckel und an der Front) und per Gehäuselüfter dann hinten wieder rausgeschaufelt.
Gab bei mir bessere Ergebnisse als umgekehrt (Luft hinten rein und dann durch die Radis raus), allerdings ware der Unterschied jetzt auch nicht so wirklich groß (Delta T war ~3K größer (~15%)). Allerdings war die Radifläche am Ende auch stark unterdimensioniert


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Würde vorschlagen, zwischen den Radis Lüfter zu montieren, die durch den einen hindurch ansaugen und durch den anderen hinaus blasen.

Plane so was in der Art auch - aber erst beim nächsten Projekt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Sandwich bringt nichts. die beiden Radis getrennt ist viel effektiver.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Platzfrage!


----------



## Uter (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut diesem Test bringt eine doppelte Lüfterbestückung mehr als jedes Sandwich.


----------



## Carmir (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Laut diesem Test bringt eine doppelte Lüfterbestückung mehr als jedes Sandwich.


 
Er besagt auch, dass ein einziger Radi mit einfacher Lüfterbestückung besser ist als der von Schienenbruch gemachte Sandwich-Vorschlag. Diese Planung würde ich also schleunigst aufgeben.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir währe es nicht direkt ein Sandwich sondern,
Lüfter>Radi>3cm Platz>Lüfter>Radi
Also der erste Radi saugt Luft von aussen an und blässt sie durch denn ersten Radi dann habe ich 3cm Platz wo auch viel Luft entweichen kann dann kommen wieder Lüfter die dann wieder Luft durch denn zweiten Radi blässt aus dem Gehäuse, also hier mal so eine grobe Skizze im Anhang, die Radis sollen ja nicht zusammen sein sie haben schon Platz nur halt 3cm , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja das mit dem Sandwich im endeffekt sind das gegenüber einem Solo-Radi auch nur ein paar K wenn man das so der Tabelle entnimmt und ich habe auch noch Platz, wie bei der Variante 6 und 7 bloss eben das ich dazwischen noch Platz habe wo die Warme Luft vom ertsen Radi noch wo anders entweichen kann und der zweite Radi nicht zu viel Wärme vom ersten ab bekommt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du es so anrichten könntest, dass zwischen den Radis die Luft entweichen kann, dann könntest du beide Radis einblasend montieren und hättest keine Probleme. Wenn ein Radi mit der Abwärme des anderen arbeitet, dann ist das nicht ganz so schlimm wie ein Sandwich, aber auch nicht optimal.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so sieht es aus wo die Radis hinkommen würden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ist eine Trennwand drinnen oben ist gerade der Deckel offen wo das NT sitzen würde das kann man schliesen da das NT wo anders hinkommt.
Unten ist viel Platz damit die Luft entweichen kann und an der Front ist ein 140mm Lüfter der auch die Luft von unterem Abteil des Gehäuses hinausbefördern kann, hinten könne ich da auch noch was machen mit einem Lüfter.
Wenn es aber nicht so sinnvoll ist dann lasse ich nur einen Radi unten und der andere kommt dann oben an denn Deckel des Gehäuses der dann rauspusstet , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde entweder einen Radi in den Deckel bauen (dann zieht einer der beiden wärmere Gehäuseluft) oder beide Radis einblasen lassen und dann einen 140er o.ä. raus pusten lassen (auch das ist nicht perfekt, da 3cm doch recht wenig sind). Beide Versionen werden sich wohl nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kommt dann doch beides aufs gleiche raus, der im Deckel ist das Problem das er leicht das Mainboard bedeckt was aber kein Problem währe da die Kühler ja flach sind vom Board, ich habe ja noch Gehäuselüfter die ich nutzen kann um die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern.
Wenn beide unten sind, meinte ich ja das der Frontlüfter die Luft rauspusstet, habe ich jetzt verwechselt.
Also sind beide Methoden gleich oder was würdet ihr mir noch empfehlen, ich habe eigentlich jede Menge an Spielraum, hier das Gehäuse.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - FRACTAL DESIGN Gehuse DEFINE XL Black Pearl FRACTAL DESIGN Gehuse DEFINE XL Black Pearl 73353

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, ich denke halt die beste Lösung währe halt unten und oben und Gehäuselüfter kann ich ja noch nach belieben montieren zwecks Warmer Luft im Gehäuse, danke schon mal für die Antworten und Hilfe von euch , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja wenn beide unten sind müsste ich ja noch etwas mit dem Dremel arbeiten aber ich habe noch mal nachgemessen, 23cm breit das gehäuse ohne die Seitenteile und ein Radi mit dem Lüfter fast 9cm.
Also beide radis mit jeweils einem Lüfter sind 18cm davon 23cm abgezogen dann hätte ich sogar 5cm Platz wenn nicht sogar mehr da mit denn Radi 9cm aufgerundet sind genau währen es 8,6cm mit einem lüfter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dukex2 (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, möchtest du in deine Seitenteile Löcher rein machen damit die Luft von draußen durch zwei Radis wieder raus gefördert wird. 
Richtig? 
So würde ich es auch machen!


----------



## snapstar123 (17. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das auf jeden fall, bei beiden Seitenteilen wird das komplett raus geschnitten und dann kommt noch Meshgitter davor damit es von der optik her schön aussieht, also die Luft kann komplett entweichen.
Also hat es dann Vorteile oder nicht der Frontlüfter pusstet ja auch noch mal Luft nach drausen zwecks Verwirbelung, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen was die bessere Alternatiefe währe, danke auch schon mal für die Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Also noch mal zu denn Radis, wenn ich beide unten verbaue werden natürlich am Seitenteil dementsprechend die Grösse für die Radis auch rausgesägt, so das der Radi direkt die Luft von aussen bekommt der ander wo dahinten ist kann dann auch gleich die Luft raus befördern da ja auch am Seitenteil offen ist bzw. auch bearbeitet wird, ich muss mir bloss sicher sein ob es soweit gut währe oder ob ich komplett nur einen unten verbaue und einem im Deckel.
Es geht halt darum das ich jetzt nicht anfange am Gehäuse rum zu sägen und dann ist die eine Lösung doch nocht so gut und habe aber schon am Gehäuse rum gearbeitet.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen ob sich da jetzt was nimmt.
Also beide unten mit Anstand zwischen beiden Radis oder nur einer unten und einer im Deckel , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## steinschock (18. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einer unten einer Oben,
alles andere ist verschwendung.

Im Gehäuse wirkt sich das mehr aus,
Ich hab unten ein Trippel der reinsaugt , hinten und oben ein 120er raus.

Der obere hat nur im Sommer mit OC auswirkungen sonst ist er durch die warme luft im Gehäuse völlig nutzlos.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. dann mache ich es so, der eine unten und der andere oben, ich habe ja noch Gehäuselüfter die auch noch zusätzlich die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse pussten damit der obere Radi nicht zu viel Warme Luft ab bekommt.
Der untere ist ja von denn anderen komponenten getrennt und vorne ist ein 140mm Lüfter der auch gleich die Abwärme von Radi unten wegblässt, an der Seite wird auch was gemacht damit sich dort nicht die Wärme staut.
Ich kann im endeffekt auch denn oberen rein pussten lassen und die anderen 3 Lüfter saugen dort die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse, hinten ein 140er vorne noch mal 2 140er das dürfte doch reichen für denn oberen Radi wenn er rein pusstet.
Wie gesagt der Abteil unten ist komplett abgeschottet mit dem oberen Bereich und da kommt auch nichts in die Quere wie eben Luftverwirbelungen oder die Wamre Luft vom ersten Radi der dann unten sitzt.
Danke auch schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

Habe jetzt noch mal eine Meinung dazu geholt, beide Radis unten saugen beide Luft nach drausen.
Die Radis heitzen sich nicht auf und es gibt auch keinen Sandwiche-Effekt da 5cm Platz zwischen denn Lüftern ist.
Es entsteht zwar eine kleine verwirbelung aber von denn ganzen Optionen währe das die beste Option.
Ich kann noch denn 140er Lüfter vorne nutzen für Frischluft und vieleicht hilft es sogar noch etwas gegen die verwirbelung der Lüfter, das muss ich aber erst noch testen.
Wenn ich z.B. einen Radi unten rein pussten lasse und einen oben raus pussten lasse ist es im endeffekt auch ein Sandwiche-Effekt.
Oben der Radi hätte auch nur Nachteile, wenn ich ihn rein pussten lasse habe ich die Gefahr das sich HotSpots bilden und die anderen Komponenten wie Speicher, CPU und Spawas sich sehr aufheizen vorallem weil er leicht über das Board ragt.

Also währe die beste Lösung einfach beide unten raus pussten zu lassen, da die Radis von Phobya sind, reagieren sie auch nicht auf schnelle Lüfter bzw. sie profitieren nicht mehr ab einer gewissen Umdrehung der Lüfter also so ab 1000RPM.
Am besten laufen die Radis mit Lüftern bei 800RPM, die leichten verwirbelungen bedeuten zwar auch etwas mehr Lärm aber das sie dann auf 800RPM laufen ist es dann nicht mehr so schlimm.
Was meint ihr dazu, für mich die beste Lösung und die Radis heizen sich nicht gegenseitig auf und sind abgeschottet von oberen Bereich, also kommen denn anderen komponenten nicht in die Quere , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## steinschock (21. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach wie es am einfachsten geht, beide unter raus geht auch.
Bedenke das du sowiso genug Radifläche hast.
Mit meinen 5 x 120 er musste ich mein i7 920 @ 1,42V @ 4,5GHz + 280GTX + 0,1V @ 783MHz übertakten um die WAkü an die grenze zu bringen.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Übertakten werde ich ja auch aber zum Glück begnüt sich mein I5 bei 3,6ghz mit einer Spannung von 1,118V bzw ich muss nicht mal die Spannung erhöhen aber trozdem produziert er eine Menge an Hitze die gekühlt werden muss.
Die Graka also GTX 280 bleibt bei mir immer auf @Stock da ich für die Spiele die ich habe die Leistung ausreicht und der Boardkühler hat ja wirklich nicht viel zu kühlen biss auf die Spawas.
Durchfluss habe ich ja auch genug und müsste somit passen von der Kühlleistung her , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dark-Blood (21. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey kurze Frage an euch: 
Wollte mir nen Fillport besorgen: Link

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, wenn ich einfach zwei von denen in den Kreislauf einbau müste ich damit doch auch gut befüllen können?

Geht das?


----------



## Malkolm (21. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es dir nur ums Befüllen geht, reicht auch ein normaler Trichter aus der Küche 
So ein Filport bzw. dieser Stopfen erfüllen natürlich den selber Zweck, sind aber eigentlich nicht nötig.
Der Durchmesser des Stopfens ist aber wohl recht klein (Fingerdick ca.), was das Befüllen immer noch recht fricklig werden lassen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dir die winzige Öffnung zum einfüllen reicht: Geht. Ggf. sogar etwas besser, weil du beide Leitungen sauber getrennt hast. (n Trichter erfüllt diesen Zweck nicht annähernd)


----------



## Dark-Blood (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich meinen AGB im neuen Case nicht erreichen kann bzw. nicht rausnehmen kann, dass heißt ich brauch eigentlich fast zwingend n Fillport. 
Mir gehts eigentlich nur drum, obs auch dicht ist?
Oder obs zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommen kann?
Hab bisher keinen Fillport gebraucht ^^


----------



## redBull87 (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

hab ma ne kurze Frage und zwar, wenn man mehr Wasser in den AGB füllt, senkt das doch die Temperatur der Wakü oder? Falls ja, ist das bestimmt nur minimal. Oder macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?

Grüße


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bringt nichts, da über den AGB ja nicht wirklich Wärme abgegeben wird. Einzig die Wärmeabgabe per Konvektion über die (meist Plexi?!) Außenfläche wäre denkbar aber mit sicherheit nicht einmal messbar. Eine Wasserkühlung gibt die Wärme zu 99% über den Radiator ab und nicht über andere Bauteile.


----------



## redBull87 (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut danke, das wollte ich wissen


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Kreisläufen mit Bierfass o.Ä. als AGB haben es schon Leute ausgenutzt dass eine entsprechend große Wassermenge sich nur langsam erwärmt und komplett auf Radiatoren verzichtet. Aber da muss man halt bei einer bestimmten Temperatur den PC abschalten und dann erst mal das Wasser zurück kühlen lassen(was kaum schneller geht als das Aufwärmen).
Bei einem normalen Kreislauf macht der AGB wie erwähnt nicht wirklich was aus.


----------



## wilsonmp (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das beste wäre ein winterfester Pool gleich am Haus !


----------



## Dark-Blood (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder man kauft sich einen von diesen  AGBs 
Weis zwar nicht was die bringen aber denke besser als nichts ^^


----------



## wilsonmp (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da finde ich einen Kreislauf mit *einem* 50m³ Pool besser. 

Und mobil für die nächste LAN-Party (natürlich mit 10er Perfect Seal-Anschlüssen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Schluss mit Osterspaß...


----------



## p00nage (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich könnte :-! beide Winkel die ich verbaut habe scheinen leicht undicht zusein ... welche würdet ihr empfehlen für 10mm ps-tüllen?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...ck-nickel.html


----------



## VJoe2max (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Link ist defekt . Du musst schon die komplette URL eintragen - nicht nur die Abkürzung .,


----------



## b0s (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte den Link fixen


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@p00nage
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - silver nickel - quader Winkeladapter 90 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - silver nickel - quader 64132
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45 - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - silver nickel 64134
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 30 - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar -silver nickel Winkeladapter 30 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - silver nickel 64178
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 60 - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar -silver nickel Winkeladapter 60 drehabr G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - silver nickel 64180


----------



## p00nage (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sry, da ist der Link die Hab ich Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45 - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - black nickel Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - black nickel 64135 

@ King des sind ja eig die gleichen nur nicht in Black nickel

Wie wären Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64064 ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DU wirst die Winkel ja wohl in black Nickel finden?


----------



## b0s (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

p00nage, ich hab genau diese jüngst verbaut (2 Stück) und die sind beide vollkommen dicht. Evtl. hast n schlechtes Stück erwischt, kommt ja bei produktionsbedinkten Schwankungen vor. Oder sind alle die du hast undicht?


----------



## redBull87 (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich einen von diesen  AGBs
> Weis zwar nicht was die bringen aber denke besser als nichts ^^


 
Das hört sich doch mal interessant an, vll kauf ich mir einen zum testen


----------



## VJoe2max (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



redBull87 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch mal interessant an, vll kauf ich mir einen zum testen


 
Achte aber auf guten Korrosionsschutz - die Teile sind aus Alu .


----------



## Dark-Blood (22. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



redBull87 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch mal interessant an, vll kauf ich mir einen zum testen


 
Wäre nice wenn du uns dann den Unterschied mit und ohne verrätst


----------



## p00nage (23. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> DU wirst die Winkel ja wohl in black Nickel finden?


 
Vllt du nicht verstanden aber deine verlinkten hab ich ja gerade und diese sind undicht. Ich kann die anderen ma Testen aber das mach ich erst am Montag wenn ich ne Antwort von AT bekommen hab. Weil sie meinten gibt keine Rabattaktion vor Pfingsten und nun schau ich gestern rein ...


----------



## steinschock (23. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal nach dickeren O-Ringen gibt es auch bei AT.

Oder die Originalen BSP
http://http://www.a-c-shop.de/Winkeladapter
http://http://www.a-c-shop.de/BTP-Winkel-1-4-auf-IG-1-4-Zoll-45-Grad-drehbar-BP-45R

http://http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Wasserkuehlung/Anschluesse/Winkel-Adapter:::27_287_1356.html


----------



## p00nage (23. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denk die Winkel sind da undicht wo sie sozusagen drehbar sind, der wasserverlust ist zz nicht sehbar hab nen tempo zur sicherheit noch rum, da ich dienstag/mittwoch eh wieder zerlegen muss, dann schau ich ma und test die anderen WInkel aber danke.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@p00nage da habe ich dich wohl missverstanden. Sorry.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (24. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin

suche nen deckel für nen dual liang DDC aufbau, welcher deckel ist den zu emptehlen ?
oder sind 2 kreisläufe besser ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

2 Kreisläufe dürften nur in den seltensten Fällen was bringen - außer erhöhtem Aufwand.
Schon ein Kreislauf - mit _einer_ Laing! - reich für beinahe alle Systeme hin.

Ansonsten guckts Du hier.
Welchen Dual-Deckel Du nimmst, ist Geschmassache - er muss halt die notwendigen Anschlüsse haben und optisch passen.
Ich hab' den Vorgänger von dem hier, der sieht aus wie 'ne Kreuzung mit jenem.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (24. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zur befestigung eines Schlauches am Schraubanschluss, diese hier z.B.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62174

Habt ihr da manchmal auch das Problem wenn mann denn Verschluss zu schaubt und sich der Schlauch mit dreht.
Was macht ihr dagegen oder gibt es da ein paar Tricks, würde mich über Antworten freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SonicNoize (24. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das kommt auf den Schlauch an. Ich halte den Schlauch einfach fest, das ist zwar n riesen Gefummel aber so dreht der sich nur ein paar Grad und dann is gut.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauchende außen mit Seife oder Shampoo einschmieren, damit sich die Reibung zwischen Überwurfmutter und Schlauch reduziert . Aufpassen dass nichts an die Innenseite kommt.
Fett geht auch, würde ich persönlich aber nicht nehmen. Manchmal reicht auch einfach Wasser, wenn´s nicht arg klemmt. 
Im Übrigen müssen die Überwurfmuttern auch nicht bis zum Anschlag runter gedreht werden . Sie sollen schließlich nur den Schlauch auf der Tülle halten - dafür reicht es i. d. R. schon wenn sie am Gewinde greifen.


----------



## neb (24. April 2011)

Bisschen Spucke drauf und das passt dann schon


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Technisch: Keine Einwände. Ethisch/Hygienisch: Naja  .


----------



## snapstar123 (24. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt das wollte ich wissen, also das mit ein bisschen Seife hört sich gut an oder Wasser wenns geht, Schlauch ist Masterkleer.
Aussen ein bisschen Wasser oder Seife drauf und ganz fest drehen mache ich ja auch nicht sonst ist ja irgendwann der Schlauch durch .
Danke euch schon mal für die wertvollen Tipps dann habe ich beim nächsten Zusammenbau nicht mehr solche Probleme , Mfg Snapstar

Noch mal was zum Radi, wie kann ich denn oben am Deckel im Gehäuse befestigen ordentlich damit es auch von der Optik her stimmt und dann halt Mesh davor oder was anderes.
Währe nett wenn jemand einen Link hätte, ich habe schon geschaut aber finde nichts ordentliches , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## dome001 (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@bundymania 

Was ist das für ein Radiator und wird es von denen auch Größere geben wie z.B der Mora


----------



## Uter (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermalfins ist afaik die Firma, die die TFC Admiräle herstellen sollte, da es da aber scheinbar Streit zwischen Lötters (der Metallfirma) und TFC gab gründete Lötters Thermalfins um die Radiatoren selbst zu verkaufen bzw. wieder einen Teil der Entwicklungskosten einzuspielen. So habe ich das zumindest verstanden.

So viel ich weiß soll es eine 140/120, 280/240 und 420/360 Version geben.

Wann kommt der Test bundy? Bin gespannt auf die Leistung (auch auf die passive).


----------



## Bu11et (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, hab gerade gelessen, dass bei Aquatunning Rabat gibt. Da muss man natürlich zu schlagen . Und da ich mir sowieso ne neue Graka zulegen wollte, ist das Timing perfekt.

Wollte jetzt fragen, ob dieser Kühler mit dieser Graka kompatible ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal da rein [Sammelthread] nVidia Geforce GTX 570/580 - WAKÜ-Sammelthread - Bitte Startpost lesen !!! - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Less_Is_More (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey,

hat hier eig schon jemand über folgende fertigmischungen berichtet: AC double protect ultra und primochill pure/ICE blood red ?
würde mich interessieren wie die farbgebung der beiden ist. und der unterschied zwischen pure und ice.....

thx, 
lg


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Farbe dann das AC DP Ultra. Das Primochill Zeugs ist Müll.


----------



## Less_Is_More (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und warum? meinst du von der farbe her, oder von den inhaltsstoffen/ schutzmitteln?

aber dass das primochill UV zeug schlecht sein soll, davon hab ich auch schon gehört/ gelesen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> meinst du von der farbe her, oder von den inhaltsstoffen/ schutzmitteln?


Ja ,so ungefähr.


----------



## Less_Is_More (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ja ,so ungefähr.



ja was nun....etwas genauer bitte! 

argumente wären auch nicht schlecht

vorallem wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn es jemanden gibt, der beides getestet/ probiert hat.


----------



## HAWX (27. April 2011)

Kleine frage ist 13/10erSchlauch brauchbar oder knickt der leicht?
Bzw wie ist das mit 16/10er Schlauch?


----------



## Dukex2 (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Knickt leicht, nimm 16/10er da bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Less_Is_More: Das Zeug flockt gern aus, verfärbt die Schläuche in kurzer Zeit und Korrosionschutzwirkung hat´s auch keine besonders zuverlässige - kurz gesagt eben Müll . 
Selbst getestet hab ich das Primochill Zeug zwar nicht, aber genug negative Berichte inkl. Bildern der Hinterlassenschaften gelesen bzw. gesehen.
AC DoubleProtect ist da wirklich wesentlich mehr zu empfehlen, wenn´s denn schon unbedingt farbiges Wasser sein muss. Selber setze ich da zwar auf G48 mit Druckertinte, aber das kann ich nur für die von mir getesteten Kombinationen empfehlen. Momentan verwende ich allerdings keine extra Farbe.


----------



## HAWX (27. April 2011)

Dukex2 schrieb:
			
		

> Knickt leicht, nimm 16/10er da bist auf der sicheren Seite.



Ist 16/10er nicht total dick?


----------



## Dukex2 (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16 außenØ und 10innenØ entspricht einer Wandstärke von 3mm.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ist 16/10er nicht total dick?



Ja klar - genau 16mm . -> ist ne reine Geschmackssfrage. 
Knickstabil ist 16/10er allerdings wirklich in hervorragendem Maße. Auch noch gut ist 11/8er oder 14/10er. Für letzteren gibt´s offiziell wenig Anschlüsse, aber er passt trotzdem auf viele 13/10er Anschraubtüllen und ungesicherte Tüllen sind natürlich sowieso kein Problem. 
Was wirklich leicht knickt sind 10/8er, 13/10er, 16/12er und 16/13er. Also letztlich alles mit einem Durchmesser/Wandstärkeverhältnis >=8.


----------



## HAWX (27. April 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar - genau 16mm . -> ist ne reine Geschmackssfrage.
> Knickstabil ist 16/10er allerdings wirklich in hervorragendem Maße. Auch noch gut ist 11/8er oder 14/10er. Für letzteren gibt´s offiziell wenig Anschlüsse, aber er passt trotzdem auf viele 13/10er Anschraubtüllen und ungesicherte Tüllen sind natürlich sowieso kein Problem.
> Was wirklich leicht knickt sind 10/8er, 13/10er, 16/12er und 16/13er. Also letztlich alles mit einem Durchmesser/Wandstärkeverhältnis >=8.



Alles klar dann nehme ich 11/8er, ist ja sogar billiger


----------



## Dukex2 (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen habe ich für mich einen Kompromiss gefunden, 16/11er


----------



## VJoe2max (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich für mich einen Kompromiss gefunden, 16/11er



Toller "Kompromiss" - gleich wurstig aber weniger knickstabil - super! 
Allerdings reicht die Knickstabilität da natürlich auch noch aus.


----------



## Less_Is_More (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max

danke für deine antwort! nachdem die äußerungen zuden primochill mischungen nun wirklich nicht die besten sind, werde ich wohl auch auf AC ultra zurückgreifen

wegen dem schlauch bin ich derzeit in einer ähnlichen situation. muss mich auch zwischen 13/10 und 16/10 entscheiden, wobei letzteres eben knicksicherer ist. 
letztendlich wird denke ich die optik entscheidend sein und inwiefern die 16/10er in einem corsair 800D noch immer "wurstig erscheinen"^^


----------



## Maneus Calgar (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm hab gelesen das ne aquero 4 nicht nen dual laing aufbau steuern kann
gibts es möglichkeiten dies mit ner aquero 5 zu tun ? 
das nen poweradjust benötigt wird weis ich schon, dachte mir mit 2 stück müsste es gehen ?


----------



## ConCAD (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst die beiden Pumpen entweder per Poweradjust 2 steuern, die optional über den Aquabus mit dem Aquaero 5 verbunden sind. Oder du steuerst die Pumpen direkt über das AE5, was allerdings eine gute Kühlung der Endstufe voraussetzt.


----------



## Malkolm (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch mit dem AE4 und Verstärkerplatinen die Pumpen steuern


----------



## Maneus Calgar (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

super also 2 poweradjust 2 und meine sorgen sind behoben 

na wird nen AE5 da ich noch keins habe aber der schlupftag nahen tut


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Less_Is_More 16/10er sieht in großen Cases nicht viel dicker aus als 13/10mm.

@Maneus Calgar wenn du ehh ein AE5 holst brauchste keine zwei pa2.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

damit geht es direkt ? man lernt nie aus


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja.Eine Pumpe an das AE5 (am besten mit einem Wasserkühler, mindestens jedoch dem Passivkühler) und eine an den pa2.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht recht - käme dabei nicht eine unterschiedliche Drehzahl heraus, weil eine Pumpe (direkt vom AE) mehr Spannung bekommt, als die andere (über das PowerAmp - da fällt doch eine Verlustspannung von ~1-1,5V ab)?
Wobei sich natürlich die Frage stellt, ob sich die unterschiedliche Drehzahl bemerkbar macht.
Ich stehe nämlich bald vor dem gleichen Problem und wollte an sich ein zweites Poweramp bestellen und die beiden parallel ansteuern.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Less_Is_More (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was mich noch interessieren würde ist, ob 16/10er schraubtüllen auf den fusionblock von mips passen. eigentlich bezweifle ich dass ja,
aber beim hk 3.0 ist es ja auch möglich, obowhl der eig nur 13/10er fassen kann....


----------



## Bu11et (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal ist das normal, dass die bei Aquatunning etwas länger brauchen was den Versand betrifft? Habe bereits am Montag bestellt und ne Mail als bestätigung erhalen. Aber die haben nichts verschickt, obwohl ich über Paypall bezahlt habe .


----------



## <BaSh> (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du eventuell etwas bestellt was sie nicht auf Lager haben? Schau mal auf der Aquatuning HP nach wie dein Bestellstatus ist


----------



## b0s (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Erfahrung mit Aquatuning und Paypal war jedenfalls, dass es schneller nicht hätte sein können (Sonntag bestellt, Montag rausgeschickt, Dienstag schon im DHL Wagen aufm weg zu mir).


----------



## Maneus Calgar (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep kann ich nur bestätigen, obwohl online überweisung bei vorkasse auch so schnell war 
einmal hatte ich das selbe da war ne backplatte aus obwohl zum bestellzeitpunkt alles da war naja aber ne nette mail und die schicken auch seperat


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> im *DHL* Wagen



Jaa - und genau *da* fangen die Probleme an!


Spaß beiseite: ich kann - abgesehen von DHL eben - auch nicht klagen, dauert meist weniger als zwei Tage, bis das Zeugs da ist; außer, wenn was nicht da ist.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## ConCAD (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> käme dabei nicht eine unterschiedliche Drehzahl heraus, weil eine Pumpe (direkt vom AE) mehr Spannung bekommt, als die andere (über das PowerAmp - da fällt doch eine Verlustspannung von ~1-1,5V ab)?


 Ja, auf diese Weise schon. Allerdings war vorhin die Rede vom Poweradjust 2 und nicht vom Poweramp. Das PA2 wird per Aquabus mit dem AE5 verbunden und dabei hast du dann auch keinen Spannungsabfall.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Less_Is_More: Welchen Fusion-Block meinst du? Bei dem für Gigabyte Boards passen sie 100pro.


----------



## Less_Is_More (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eig für das R3E. aber somit bin ich zuversichtlich, dass es auch mit dem klappen wird.
es kommt natürlich auch auf den durchmesser der schraubtülle an; meines wissens nach fährt man da mit enzotech/feser und vorallem bitspower gut. zumindest von dem was ich gelesen habe.


----------



## b0s (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Jaa - und genau *da* fangen die Probleme an!
> 
> 
> Spaß beiseite: ich kann - abgesehen von DHL eben - auch nicht klagen, dauert meist weniger als zwei Tage, bis das Zeugs da ist; außer, wenn was nicht da ist.


 
Ich hab schon absichtlich "im DHL Wagen" geschrieben, denn bei mir zu Hause war das Paket an besagtem Tag noch nicht. Dem unfähigen DHL Typen sei Dank . Der hat nämlich schlecht sortiert und mein Paket nicht zur Hand gehabt als er in meiner Gegend war. Am Ende der Tour natürlich keine Lust noch n Schlenker bei mir vorbei zumachen (1 km von der Hauptpost entfernt). So hab ich es dann erst einen weiteren Tag später bekommen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na, da hast Du ja noch mal Glück gehabt.
Bei mir lag das Pakerl über's (ab Freitag früh 5 Uhr) Wochenende in dem Dödel sein Auto - und am Montag hat er es zurück zum Absender geschickt.....


----------



## Maneus Calgar (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ b0s: 
kenn ich irgentwoher, war letzten bei mir genauso DHL eben   
wird nur geschlagen durch benachrichtigungsloses abgeben beim nachbarn, man wartet und das packet ist schon da 

aber zurück zum topic:
wieviel platz ist beim Corsair 800D eigentlich über dem MB ?
ess passt ja nen radie hin aber passen auch die lüfter mit dazu ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> eig für das R3E. aber somit bin ich zuversichtlich, dass es auch mit dem klappen wird.
> es kommt natürlich auch auf den durchmesser der schraubtülle an; meines wissens nach fährt man da mit enzotech/feser und vorallem bitspower gut. zumindest von dem was ich gelesen habe.


 
Augenscheinlich sollte es passen. Jab wenns mit den von dir genannten Anschlüssen nicht geht, dann wohl mit keinem anderen


----------



## Less_Is_More (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@euMelBeumel

sehr gut, danke

@Maneus Calgar

geht sich alles schön aus. wobei ich mir einen AC revolution 360/420 mit logischerweise der 420er fläche einbauen werde.
bei der variante verlierst du halt ein paar 5,25" schächte und musst die "einbauschienen" wegbiegen. 
aber die dafür gebotene leistung ist enorm! und den gehäusedeckel kannst du auch lassen wie er ist


----------



## Maneus Calgar (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na wenn es das gehäuse wird kommt dort nen 360 G-Changer hin, mein 480 kommt extern 
möchte nur ungern den radie innen und die lüfter ausen haben oder so


----------



## Bu11et (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				;2934499 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du eventuell etwas bestellt was sie nicht auf Lager haben? Schau mal auf der Aquatuning HP nach wie dein Bestellstatus ist


 
Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass beide Teile (HPPS PLus Pumpe und GPUX³ GPU-Kühler) auf lager waren. Kann sein, dass es sich geändert hat. Aber ich könnte schwören, dass am Montag beid er Bestellung noch alles Grühn angezeigt wurde .


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag doch einfach Christian, ob alles reingerutscht ist. Mach ich immer so, wenns mal länger dauert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-aquatuning/52943-aquatuning-support-thread.html


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:
Ist dieses G48 das richtige für Wasserkühlungen?

BASF Glysantin G48 Kühlerfrostschutz Grün 1,5L VW G11 | eBay

Danke im Voraus!

Btw wie viel Destiliertes Wasser "schluckt" eigentlich eine durchschnittliche Wakü mit 360er Radi?


----------



## Bu11et (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Frag doch einfach Christian, ob alles reingerutscht ist. Mach ich immer so, wenns mal länger dauert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-aquatuning/52943-aquatuning-support-thread.html


 
Danke für den Hinweis .


----------



## computertod (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: wieso bekomm ich den Einlassadapter meiner Eheim 1046 nicht dicht? ich hab ihn schön Handfest angezogen, also auch nicht zu fest, er sitzt perfekt aufm Pumpenadapter und trotzdem perlt es an einer Stelle heraus -.-


----------



## <BaSh> (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind es die Runden Pumpenadapter?
Wenn ja bei denen ist das normal 
Anstelle der Runden werden von Aquacomputer die sechseckigen (Link) empfohlen.
Zur not kannst du es aber mit etwas Teflonband abdichten 

Edit: Link eingefügt o_O


----------



## evosociety (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> Frage: wieso bekomm ich den Einlassadapter meiner Eheim 1046 nicht dicht? ich hab ihn schön Handfest angezogen, also auch nicht zu fest, er sitzt perfekt aufm Pumpenadapter und trotzdem perlt es an einer Stelle heraus -.-


 
Ich zitiere mal Aquatuning 



> Bitte beachten: Drehen Sie den Adapter nicht „trocken“ ein, da sich der O-Ring ansonsten tordiert und dann undicht sein kann. Feuchten Sie daher den O-Ring vor dem Einschrauben an, dann gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## <BaSh> (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gegenzitat:


Shoggy schrieb:


> Da bist du bestimmt nicht der Einzige zumal du  auch nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem bist. Wir bekommen hin und  wieder mal Pumpen, die angeblich undicht sein sollen und schon beim  Auspacken sieht man meistens auch den Grund: irgendwelche Adapter.
> 
> Bei  dir konnten wir das ja leider nicht weiter probieren, aber die Pumpen,  wo wir die Adapter gegen unsere tauschen konnten, waren danach immer  dicht - und zwar richtig dicht. Wir messen das mittels Druckluft über  ein selbst entwickeltes Messgerät, das noch kleinste Undichtigkeiten im  tausendstel Bar Bereich ermitteln kann.


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Ist dieses G48 das richtige für Wasserkühlungen?
> 
> BASF Glysantin G48 Kühlerfrostschutz Grün 1,5L VW G11 | eBay
> ...


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst... Ich glaube ihr habt mich vergessen


----------



## <BaSh> (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ HAWX
Also zum G48 kann ich nichts sagen aber je nach Gemisch schluckt die um die 2-3 Liter. Ein 5 Liter Kanister aus dem Baumarkt reicht also


----------



## Malkolm (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das ist das richtige (wenn du auf grün stehst). Allerdings finde ich den Preis unverschämt. Geh einfach in den Baumarkt und kauf da das günstigste.


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Bash Dann komme ich ja ewig mit meinem G48 hin, im Vergleich zu dem Inno Protect.
@Malkolm das ist noch teuer? Naja ich hab hier keinen Baumarkt wo ich auf die schnelle hin kann. Wie viel kostet das da denn?


----------



## computertod (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



evosociety schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Aquatuning


 hm, muss ich dann nochmal probieren


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die AquastreamXT Ultra und würde gerne wissen welches Kabel ich mir bei Aquatuning bestellen muss, damit ich den Durchflusssensor unter Aquasuit auslesen kann. 

@HAWX  
Also mir wurde das G48 empfohlen und ich habe mir dann bei ATU dest Wasser und das G48 geholt und verwende das seit kanpp einen halben Monat und bin zufrieden.

@computertod
habe ich an meiner AquastreamXT auch, dass am Einlassadapter komischerweise unwillkürlich was raus tropft. Habe es einfach ein wenig fester angezogen und bis jetzt ist es wieder dicht. Sollte es nochmal einen derartigen Vorfall bei mir geben werde ich Teflonband nehmen.


----------



## ConCAD (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@stimpi2k4: Den Durchflusssensor kannst du mit einem 3-poligen Kabel an die Pumpe anschließen. Ausgelesen wird das dann über den USB-Anschluss der Pumpe.


----------



## DAEF13 (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,

ich hab grade eben vom 13/16er Masterkleer auf den 10/16er des gleichen Herstellers gewechselt...
Alles was ich dazu sagen kann: Warum hab ich Idiot mich immer mit den Größen 12/16 und 13/16 rumgeplagt?!
Statt 5 Winkel brauch ich jetzt nur noch 2 und selbst das entlüften geht jetzt deutlich schneller.
Fazit: Nie wieder etwas anderes als 10/16 

Achja: Den Schlauch bekommt man auch leichter auf die PS Tüllen als den Anderen auf die dazu passenden Tüllen

@stimpi und computertod: 
Meine AS XT hat am anfang auch am Auslass geleckt, Teflonband und anfeuchten sind jetzt aber nicht zur extrem fest, sondern auch dicht.


----------



## Ossiracer (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> @ HAWX
> Also zum G48 kann ich nichts sagen aber je nach Gemisch schluckt die um die 2-3 Liter. Ein 5 Liter Kanister aus dem Baumarkt reicht also


2-3Liter??? Nee, so viel isses dann doch nicht. Habe für CPU-Only knapp 600ml gebraucht. CPU+GPU denke ich mal sind so 700ml was gebraucht wird.


----------



## Less_Is_More (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt....
wieviel AC DP ultra, wieviel meter schlauch, usw....

mein system würde einen 420er radi, einen 250er AGB und die sonstigen teile, wie pumpe+kühler beinhalten. empfehlungen?


----------



## <BaSh> (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auch drauf an was für einen AGB du drin hast  ich habe mit Destiwasser+IP ca 2 Liter reingehauen (ohne GPU dafür mit 420+420+280 +250iger AGB)


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auch drauf an was für einen AGB du drin hast  ich habe mit Destiwasser+IP ca 2 Liter reingehauen (ohne GPU dafür mit 420+420+280 +250iger AGB)



Das ist ja nicht viel dann komme ich ja maximal auf nen Liter
Aber ein Mora fasst ja wohl mindestens 2L allein?


----------



## <BaSh> (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf sicherhalbshalber mehr dann biste auf der sicheren Seite. Außerdem läuft das Zeug ja nicht schnell ab .


----------



## b0s (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee, ich mein innen Mora gehen so 800 - 1000 ml, kann das sein?

Ich hab mit CPU und GPU, 2 240er Radis und 150er AGB gerade mal ~1 L Inhalt.


----------



## Malkolm (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mit MoRa3, GPU, CPU, ~5m 16/10er Schlauch und einem etwas mehr als halb gefüllten 150er Phobya Balancer AGB ein Fasungsvermögen von knapp über 2l.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hab' mit kompletter Wakü - also Mainboard, CPU, Hdd's, Graka und drei (2-1,5m) Meter Schlauch zwischen  Rechner und Mora - und dem Mora 2 nicht mal 2 Liter zusammen bekommen; meine, es wären so um die 1,5-1,7L gewesen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab' mit kompletter Wakü - also Mainboard, CPU, Hdd's, Graka und drei (2-1,5m) Meter Schlauch zwischen  Rechner und Mora - und dem Mora 2 nicht mal 2 Liter zusammen bekommen; meine, es wären so um die 1,5-1,7L gewesen.
> 
> ...



Das ist echt wenig ich dachte da wuerde wesentlich mehr zusammenkommen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich auch gedacht - ich mess' es noch mal nach, wenn meine Wakü wieder läuft.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich denke z.Z über eine Wakü nach um mein System leiser zu bekommen. Habe als GraKa (leider) eine Powercolor HD6950 PCS++ die nicht ganz dem Ref.-Design entspricht!Siehe hier:PCS++ Weiß einer ob die Kühler trozdem passen?


----------



## Fire8ird (30. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von EK gibt es ja extra einen Kühler für die Karte: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC6970 V2 Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC6970 V2 Acetal+Nickel 12436

Hier kannst du auch nochmal die Kompatibilität nachgucken: CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke! Jetzt kann ich erst mal genauer darüber nachdenken, macht ja ohne Kühler keinen Sinn!


----------



## Gast1111 (30. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
kann man die EK Backplate auch fürn Heatkiller GPU X3 nehmen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, wenn du längere Schrauben nimmst.


----------



## HAWX (30. April 2011)

Hey Leute hab gestern bei Aquatuning bestellt und somit ist meine erste Wakue jetzt komplett
Nur das G48 was ich gestern bestellt hab ist natuerlich noch nicht da Kann ich jetzt einfach die Wakue einbauen und Montag das G48 nachtraeglich in den Agb einfuellen? Das G48 muesste sich ja von alleine im Kreislauf verteilen oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du dann nicht zuviel reinkippst. Kannst du es machen.


----------



## HAWX (30. April 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dann nicht zuviel reinkippst. Kannst du es machen.



Also genau drauf achten wie viel Dest. Wasser ich reingemacht gab und dann spaeter entsprechend nachfuellen? Ist es sinnvoll
immer bissel rein kippen und dann Pumpen zu lassen und wieder reinkippen?
Thx King Piranha


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. April 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ist es sinnvoll immer bissel rein kippen und dann Pumpen zu lassen und wieder reinkippen?


So würde ich es machen.


----------



## HAWX (30. April 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> So würde ich es machen.



Alles klar! Danke dir!
Vielleicht kommen beim zusammenbau ja noch ein paar fragen auf, dann meld ich mich nochmal
Hab gerade den Cpu-Kuehler ab...
Man gut das ich noh mein Iphone hab


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du längere Schrauben nimmst.


 
Welche größe?
Und wie kann man ordentlich nen Mora auswaschen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Welche größe?


Das musste beim Hersteller erfragen.


----------



## Speed-E (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und wie kann man ordentlich nen Mora auswaschen?



Genauso wie Hier beschrieben.


----------



## kL| (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine andere Frage.

Welche Größe hat das Gewinde in der Plexiröhre vom EK X2 AGB? Es ist kein Zollgewinde, ich vermute mal ein mert. Feingewinde.


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo....
werde einen zweiten radi (extern) in mein sys eingliedern und wollte den eigentlich zwischen cpu und gpu setzten.anschlusss und verschlauchungstechnisch wäre das aber nur sehr unschön zu realisieren.also werd ich die radis dann in reihe schalten. 
schlecht wäre in diesem fall das die cpu das wasser erwärmt und dann über die gpu in die radis strömt.wie hoch wird die gpu mit dem wasser zusätzlich erwärmt?ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das sowas in der messtoleranz von einem grad liegt. 
hat da einer erfahrungswerte?
könnte mir vorstellen das das mal einer ganz genau gemessen hat......

hab grad was von vjoemax gefunden.der wärmeübertrag auf die gpu ist vernachlässigbar......


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> hallo....
> werde einen zweiten radi (extern) in mein sys eingliedern und wollte den  eigentlich zwischen cpu und gpu setzten.anschlusss und  verschlauchungstechnisch wäre das aber nur sehr unschön zu  realisieren.also werd ich die radis dann in reihe schalten.
> schlecht wäre in diesem fall das die cpu das wasser erwärmt und dann  über die gpu in die radis strömt.wie hoch wird die gpu mit dem wasser  zusätzlich erwärmt?ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das sowas in der  messtoleranz von einem grad liegt.
> hat da einer erfahrungswerte?
> ...



Deiner GPU ist es wurscht ob sie jetzt 1-2°C mehr hat, Wassergekühlt erreicht die  GPU niemals die Temps was sie unter Lukü schaft (für die sie ausgelegt ist).


----------



## Bu11et (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ho Leuts, 

glaub hab da ein kleines Problem . Hab meine HPPS Plus Pumpe bekommen und habe ganz vergessen, dass man zur dieser noch was dazukaufen muss . Weißa ber nicht genau was ich noch benötige. Benutze 16/10 Schläuche mit PS-Tüllen. Weiß da einer, was ich genau für die verschlaucung noch brauch ?


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinste diese Adapter?


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du jetzt 10/8er Schläuche verwenden würdest, wäre die HPPS Plus das einzige Eheim-Derivat bei der die Adapter samt Anschluss schon dabei sind. 

Für 16/10er Schläuche brauchst du die Adapter dei <BaSh> schon genannt hat und zwei Tüllen oder Anschraubtüllen deiner Wahl für Schlauch mit 10mm ID.


----------



## Bu11et (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aaaah danke für den Tipp .Tüllen kann ich ja von der alten Pumpe auch verwenden oder? Ist ja alles G1/4? 

Also nur diesen Adapter und sonst garnichts? Oh man hät ich das mal gleich mitbestellt .


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ist G 1/4
Wenn es auch die PS-Tülllen sind sicher 
Vielleicht noch Entkopplung alias Shoggy Sandwich.


----------



## Bu11et (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine billigpumpe von OCZ ist bereits auf den Schogy platziert. tut aber nichts zu sache. Ist deutlich zu hören und deshalb sollte ja ne neue her. 

Aber wie isn das mit dem anderen Ausgang bei der HPPS? Bei dem, der nach oben kommt, wird dieser Adapter + Di Tülle drangeschraubt richhtig? und was ist mit der anderen Öfnung? Die scheint ja ja ziemlich dicke zu sein. Waskommt den da dran?


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jefim schrieb:


> und was ist mit der anderen Öfnung? Die scheint ja ja ziemlich dicke zu sein. Waskommt den da dran?


 Na der Eingangs-Adapter natürlich . In dem von <BaSh> verlinkten Set sind ja beide Adapter enthalten .


----------



## Bu11et (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie sieht dieser aus ? Sry bin da jetzt irgendwie verwirt. Bei der Pumpe waren ledeglich 2 Teile mit bei. Der Schraubanschluss für die obere öfnung und eine "Überbrückung" zum Netzteil.


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehe einen Post über deinem o_O



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Na der Eingangs-Adapter natürlich . In dem von <BaSh> verlinkten Set sind ja beide Adapter enthalten .


----------



## Bu11et (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OMG schame on me . Danke Jungs für die schnelle Hilfe . Werd das Teil gleich bestellen.


----------



## Agr9550 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze frage in den Thread,Hat einer ne andere idee ausser meiner wie ich 19/13er schlauch auf mein heatkiller bekomm,glaub nämlich ned das ich 2 gerade schraubanschlüße einfach so drauf bekomm

meine idee wäre das
2x 45°winkel verlängerungen zunehmen (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG vergoldet Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - vergoldet 64093)  + 2 gerade schraubtüllen oben drauf  (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 19/13mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - vergoldet 19/13mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - vergoldet 62170) somit sollte ich genug platz bekommen

(2 gewinkelte schraubtüllen in gold gibts leider nicht deshalb meine idee mit den 2 adapter gewinkelt gibt nur in schwarz oder silber  )


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn´s unbedingt vergoldet sein muss ist dein Vorschlag der einzig mögliche. Aber mal ehrlich - wozu 19/13er Schläuche? Die Anschlüsse passen auch auf den meisten Board- und Graka-Kühlern nicht und Vorteile haben die Gartenschläuchen auch nicht.


----------



## kL| (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat denn keiner eine Ahnung welches Gewinde in dem AGB Rohr ist? EK x2


----------



## Malkolm (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den Produktinformationen auf aquatuning.de vertrauen, demnach ist es ein 16mmAG und ein 12mm IG

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - T16x12 150mm Cyc EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - T16x12 150mm Cyc 46110


----------



## Agr9550 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn´s unbedingt vergoldet sein muss ist dein Vorschlag der einzig mögliche. Aber mal ehrlich - wozu 19/13er Schläuche? Die Anschlüsse passen auch auf den meisten Board- und Graka-Kühlern nicht und Vorteile haben die Gartenschläuchen auch nicht.


 
hab gerade nur nen 13/10 weisst und wenn ich schon auf 13 innen gehen dann direkt 19er (soll nen bissle heftiger wirkendes midi tower werden,"ohne" seitenwand ,denk das wird ganz gut wenn alles bissle extremer aussieht) 
grakas müssten passen hab 2 ek´s da is genug platz für die anschlüße und mainboard kühlen mach bei mir kaum sinn vorallem gibts nur ein fullcover kühler und den gibts nur fürs p55 class. nich für mein ftw glaub nich das das passt


----------



## kL| (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich würde den Produktinformationen auf aquatuning.de vertrauen, demnach ist es ein 16mmAG und ein 12mm IG
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - T16x12 150mm Cyc EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - T16x12 150mm Cyc 46110



Nein das in dem Rohr mit D=60mm 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - TUBE 60/200mm EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - TUBE 60/200mm 46132


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zu dem Radi der am Deckel montiert wird aber im Gehäuse also nicht aussen.
Bei manchen Videos von Aquacomputer montiert er die Lüfter nach dem Radi und nicht davor.
Ist es wirklich besser das der obere Radi die Warme Luft aubsaugt aus dem Gehäuse anstatt die Lüfter die Warme Luft raus pussten durch denn Radi.
Hier das Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_f-IdAonPk
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen was besser ist die Lüfter unten am Radi oder wie im Video oben am Radi, die Lüfter sollen die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördern bloss was ist besser , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Less_Is_More (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

angeblich soll es sogar am besten sein, die lüfter von oben auf den radiator blasen zu lassen.

ansonsten tendiere ich aber auch zu der variante die lüfter unterhalb des radis zu verbauen. so wird gleichzeitig die erwärmte gehäuseluft rausgeblasen.......


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also genau das gegenteil wie im Video, ich überlege ja Frischluft rein pussten zu lassen bloss da können sich HotSpots bilden wenn die Warme Luft dann nicht abtransportiert werden kann.
Mal schauen was da am besten währe, ich probiere es mal durch wenn ich denn Radi befestigt habe was die beste Lösung währe, danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lautstärkemäßig ist es unabhängig von der Richtung in der Lüfter arbeiten jedenfalls immer sinnvoll die Lüfter möglichst weit innen im Gehäuse zu befestigen. Bei einem Deckel-Radiator also unterhalb desselben. Dei Lamellen des Radiators wirken zusätzlich als Schallschlucker, so dass die Lautstärke nach außen hin reduziert wird. Wenn die Kühlleistung Priorität hat sollten die Lüfter frische Außenluft ansaugen. Das geht zwar gegen die Konvektion aber die spielt in einem normalen Gehäuse sowieso keine nennenswerte Rolle. Legt man die Priorität hingegen auf den Abtransport der Restwärme von nicht wasserkühlten Komponenten ist es besser die vorgewärmte Luft durch den Radi nach oben zu blasen - allerdings eben auf Kosten der Wassertemperatur. Es kommt also drauf an auf was du größeren Wert legst - niedrigste Wassertemps oder bestmögliche Gehäusebelüftung.


----------



## Less_Is_More (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe mich schon fest dazu entschlossen als für meinen radiator 3x 140mm be quiet USC zu verwenden. bis jetzt
hab gerade gelesen dass das völliger schwachsinn wäre, da die USC baureihe überhaupt nicht dafür geeignet wäre.

meine alternative wären jetzt die PK2 von NB. 

meine frage: ist es mithilfe von shrouds o.ä. möglich die be quiet USC sinnvoll am radiator zu befestigen? 
oder soll ich alle spielerein gleich lassen und einfach zu den noiseblockern greifen?


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Mai 2011)

Greif zu den Noiseblockern die sind top.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich  nur bestätigen habe 8 verbaut davon 7 an radis 

mal ne frage: habe gerade gebrauchte koolance kupplungen bekommen für 10er schlauch und mit heißen wasser meinen 11/8 draufbekommen, jetzt stellt sich mir nur die frage ob die schläuche das auf dauer aushalten


----------



## Malkolm (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Schlauch passt sich der gedehnten Form an, und das dauerhaft.
Sie werden es aushalten, allerdings wirst du diese zwei End-cm des Schlauchs danach nicht mehr auf 10er Tüllen dicht bekommen (da der Schlauch eben aufgeweitet ist).


----------



## Uter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Less_Is_More:
Ja, ist möglich, wenn du den Shroud selbst bastelst und ihn mit runden Löchern für die Lüfter ausstattest.

@ Maneus Calgar:
Wenn der Schlauch drauf ist und nicht gerissen o.ä. ist, dann wird er das auch nicht in Zukunft machen, im schlimmsten Fall kann er sich lösen wenn du sehr hohe Wassertemperaturen hast (deshalb hab ich meine PS-Tüllen auch gesichert).


----------



## Maneus Calgar (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut 1-2 kabelbinder müssten reichen ?

ne aquastream dreht immer volllast ohne aquabus oder ?
wollte heute basteln aber das usbkabel fehlt


----------



## Uter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich hab meine PS-Tüllen auch mit je einem Kabelbinder gesichert (man müsste es nicht (du in deinem Fall auch nicht unbedingt), aber sicher ist sicher).


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Lautstärkemäßig ist es unabhängig von der Richtung in der Lüfter arbeiten jedenfalls immer sinnvoll die Lüfter möglichst weit innen im Gehäuse zu befestigen. Bei einem Deckel-Radiator also unterhalb desselben. Dei Lamellen des Radiators wirken zusätzlich als Schallschlucker, so dass die Lautstärke nach außen hin reduziert wird. Wenn die Kühlleistung Priorität hat sollten die Lüfter frische Außenluft ansaugen. Das geht zwar gegen die Konvektion aber die spielt in einem normalen Gehäuse sowieso keine nennenswerte Rolle. Legt man die Priorität hingegen auf den Abtransport der Restwärme von nicht wasserkühlten Komponenten ist es besser die vorgewärmte Luft durch den Radi nach oben zu blasen - allerdings eben auf Kosten der Wassertemperatur. Es kommt also drauf an auf was du größeren Wert legst - niedrigste Wassertemps oder bestmögliche Gehäusebelüftung.


 
Wenn es so ist werde ich die Lüfter oben montieren, also nicht durch denn Radi durchblasend.
Ich habe ja unten im Gehäuse noch einen 360er Radi der ja vom rest System abgeschottet ist und reine Frischluft bekommt, also es bekommen keine Komponenten was von der Abwärme ab vom unteren Radi.
Also hätte ich so die beste Lösung für die Lautstärke und die Wassertemps da erst der obere Radi kühlt und dann der untere der komplette Frischluft bekommt und somit das Wasser noch am Schluss restlos kühlt.
Währe so dann die beste Methode, oberer Radi Lüfter oben raus saugend, der unterer Radi blasen die Lüfter durch denn Radi und dann zum AGB, somit müsste dann das Wasser auch ordentlich gekühlt sein da der untere ja kalte Luft bekommt, hoffe das es so passt, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen ob eben diese Lösung perfekt währe von der Lautstärke und Temps her und danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute meine Eheim (HPPS+) durch eine Laing ersetzt (wegen Optik/besserer Verschlauchung/mehr Platz).

Jetzt zeigt mir die Aquasuite den gleichen Durchflusswert (ca. 48L/h) an, wie vorher.
Irgendwie kann das ja nicht sein oder?

Durcflusssensor ist ein Highflow von Aquacomputer.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht ist irgendein Kühler verstopft?


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich fast ausschließen, als ich die WaKü vor diesem Umbau offen hatte habe ich alle Kühler gereinigt. Seit dem ist der Durchfluss unverändert.

Ich mein ja auch, dass er deutlich höher sein müsste, weil eine Laing (wenn auch "nur" DDC-1T) ja schon mehr Druck hat als die HPPS+.

Edit:
Zumal die Laing in der Aquasuite mit 3800 UpM dreht...
Da sollte doch mehr rausspringen als ~50L/h.

Kreislauf:
AGB -> HDD-Kühler (Silentstar Quad) -> Laing -> 360er Radi (Phobya) -> Graka GTX570 (Aquacumpoter-Kühler) -> 120er Radi (Magiool Slim) -> 2*Spawa Boad -> CPU (Heatkiller CU) -> Nortbridge -> DFM


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

Ich vermute mal das der HDD-Kühler den Durchfluss bremst. Kann da aber auch nichts genaues zusagen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist schon klar dass jeder der Kühler den Durchfluss bremst.
Trotzdem muss meiner Meinung nach der Durchfluss mit einer Laing höher sein als mit einer eheim.
Weil die Laings ja von Grund auf mehr Leistung haben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der HDD Kühler vor der Pumpe verhindert wahrscheinlich, das genügend Wasser aus eigener Kraft zur Pumpe gelangt. Die Pumpen sind alle nicht ansaugfähig. 

Der DFM ist aber richtig eingestellt?


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo,
der Kreislauf ist komplett entlüftet.
Damit sollte die Pumpe doch eigentlich Wasser ansaugen können.

Sollte davon abgesehen aber nicht der Durchfluss höher sein als mit der eheim?

Edit:
Die Reihenfolge hat sich ja nicht geändert.


----------



## Less_Is_More (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hdd kühler hin oder her, der durchfluss bei der laing sollte aufjedenfall höher sein 
da stimmt etwas anderes nicht. kühlreihenfolge gleich? hast du noch die eheim zum test?^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ändert sich der angezeigte Wert überhaupt mit dem Durchfluss? (Pumpe mal kurz abschalten/drosseln oder Schlauch zusammendrücken)


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich hab die eheim noch, hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Lust nochmal zurükzubauen 

Ja, der schwank auch in kleinem Bereich hin und her.
Nur eben im gleichen Bereich wie vorher


----------



## Maneus Calgar (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin

hab heute ne aquastream XT und nen DFM von AC montiert nun wunder ich mich ob ich den DFM richtig eingestellt habe weil ich von 28l/h bis 48 l/h bei der selben frequenz schon alles hatte.
Maximale frequenz ist 85,8 Hz
der DFM ist ja richtungs unabhängig oder ?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieser DFM ist nicht richtungsabhängig, ja. Entweder ist der Durchfluss so niedrig, das der DFM nicht mehr sauber auflöst oder das Rädchen läuft nicht reibungsarm genug. Das kommt bei diesem DFM ab und zu mal vor.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm da der durchfluss gerade ohne grund von 38 auf 30 gefallen ist wer ich woll morgen mal wieder demontieren 

aber 169 Impulse/Liter und 8 Messimpulse stimmen ?


----------



## Elvis3000 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo...stimmt
dreh den durchfluss mal auf 80 liter auf und schau mal obs immer noch schwankt.ich glaub der dfm braucht mindestens 40 liter ,ansonnsten wird er ungenau.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep aber meine aquastream dreht schon an der maximalfrequenz und momentan habe ich dort angeblich 32,6 l/h


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Maneus Calgar 
Kühler, andere Komponenten verstopft? 
Knick im Schlauch? 
Was hast du alles im Kreislauf und in welcher Reihenfolge?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

knick hab ich keinen, ne verstopfung könnte sein obwohl alles gespült war
vorher hatte ich ne liang drinne

reihenfolge ist
AGB-Koolanncekupplung-tempsensor-90° winkel- Aquastream- DFM- Kryos pro- aquagraFX gtx 480- 45° winkel- Koolancekupplung- 480 radi-90° winkel- 360 radi- AGB


ok einen 90 und den 45 winkel kann ich weglasen, wenn ich nachher bastel

macht son filter von AC sinn ?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so nach 2h reinigung wieder da
minimale ablagerung im kryos gehabt ansonsten nix
der DFM lief leicht aber naja 
alles wieder montiert dabei die dichtung von ner koolancekuppling kaput gemacht und die dinger waren gerade erst gekomen  musste gegen ne CPC tauschen 
zumindest konnte ich einen 90 und den 45 winkel rausnehmen

so jetzt hab ich bei ner frequenz von 80Hz nen durchfluss von 73l/h was realistisch scheint


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Filter macht Sinn - kannst ja mal in mein Tb sehen, was ich da so drin hatte.
Hast Du Schnellkupplungen drin?

Nachdem ich meine raus geworfen habe, hatte ich den doppelten Durchfluss (29L/Std gegen 71 oder so).


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die "falschen" Schnellkupplungen können den Durchfluss schon deutlich senken. Da lohnt es schon mal etwas mehr aus zugeben.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weis deswegen hatte ich ja die koolance drinne aber nun brauch ich erstmal nen neuen dichtring

ohne kupplungen geht leider nicht da ich zumindest mobil sein will weil alle radis auserhalb des gehäuses sind


----------



## Elvis3000 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch das geht ohne kupplungen.ich habe an den ausgängen am gehäuse und an den eingängen meines grossen externen radis absperrhähne drangemacht.bei demontage verlierst du nur die kühlflüssigkeit die in den zwei verbindungsschläuchen ist.der agb gleicht das aber bei neuanschluss aus dafür isser ja da.auf den durchfluss wirkt sich das auch nicht negativ aus......also...

an der stelle gleich mal ne andere frage:

gibt es eine möglichkeit, sich ein warnsignal auf dem bildschirm anzeigen zu lassen,wenn der alarm der xt anspringt?
akustische signale höre ich wegen geschlossenem lautsprecher nicht.und wer schaut schon auf die led an der pumpe wärend des zockens..........


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch eine Aquastream XT Ultra. Das Tachosignalkabel habe ich hinten an der Pumpe bei rpm angeschlossen. 
Um den Durchflusssensor auszulesen brauch ich ein zweites Kabel. Meine Frage ist, ob ich das Tachosignalkabel auch für den Durchflusssensor verwenden kann?
Bei aquatuning finde ich kein optionales Kabel für die Pumpe hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich das bestellen kann oder ob ich es übersehen habe?


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen DFM hast du? Den hier: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 ?
Dann brauchst du dieses Kabel: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensorkabel 3 polig

Kannst es dir natürlich auch selbst zusammen bauen, aber der Stecker auf der DFM-Seite ist nicht überall zu bekommen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh danke ... ich denke das zweite ist das richtige.
Das Tachosignalkabel sieht genauso aus


----------



## HAWX (8. Mai 2011)

Ist so ein Kuehler als Gpu-only Kuehler fuer meine Gtx 460 geeignet? Er kostet ja nicht wirklich viel. In Verbindung mit einigen passiv Kuehlern fuer Speicher und Spawa's bekaeme ich meine 460 ja billig "watercooled"

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rrow-Line-Vuci-Universalk-hler---Schwarz.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja würde sich eignen. Eventuell ist ein echter GPU-Only-Kühler von den Position der Anschlüsse besser geeignet.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 11026


----------



## HAWX (8. Mai 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Ja würde sich eignen. Eventuell ist ein echter GPU-Only-Kühler von den Position der Anschlüsse besser geeignet.
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 11026



Alles klar der ist ja noch billiger
Ich hatte mir vor allen wegen der Kuehlleistung sorgen gemacht da ja ein Gpu-Chip doch mehr Abwaerme erzeugt als ein Mainboardchip.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und zwar deutlich!
Allerdings hält sich das bei den "kleinen" (550, 560, 460) nach in gewissen Grenzen, vorallem ist bei diesen Karten die Temperaturbelastung der restlichen Bauteile nicht so riesig wie den "großen".


----------



## Uter (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und der Zern hat eine deutlich größere Oberfläche als der Liquid Extasy. Mit ihm sollte die 460 keine Probleme machen, wenn du einen gewissen Luftstrom im PC hast.


----------



## HAWX (9. Mai 2011)

Okay danke an alle! Muss ich noch warten bis er wieder verfuegbar ist-.-


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauche mal schnell eure Hilfe und zwar habe ich einen reinen Kupferkreislauf und wollte mal fragen wie es mit diesem Kühler für meine GTX 280 aussieht, er hat Alu-Anteile wirkt sich das negatiev aus auf die Flüssigkeit von Aquacomputer das DP Ultra.

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/sho...-Matic-fuer-Nvidia/Cool-Matic-GTX-280260.html

Währe es sinnvoller desti.Wasser zu nehmen mit dem Inno IP Protek.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen da es wichtig ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sich der "material-mix" nicht negativ auswirkt.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. danke schon mal für die Antwort, werde noch mal schauen nicht das es doch zu Problemen kommt und das DP ausflockt , Mfg Snapstar

Brauch noch mal Hilfe und zwar geht es darum kann ich die HPPS i HighPower 12V Pumpe über die Steuerung T-Balancer BigNg steuern.
Ist diese Pumpe

http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/sho...hoer/Pumpen/HPPS-i---HighPower-12V-Pumpe.html

Würde mich riesig auf eine Antwort freue , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## HAWX (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab für einen User hier im Forum mal folgende Wakü erstellt, bin mir zwar relativ sicher das die in Ordnung ist aber ein kurzer Blick eines anderen kann ja nicht schaden

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Uter (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin kein Fan der Pumpe und eine Backplate ist u.U. nicht schlecht. Ansonsten passts.


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Mai 2011)

Es fehlen nich die Schrauben um die Pumpe an der Entkopplung zu befestigen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@HAWX

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7b49dc8e74171e3e7a50607560c56b1b

Mit 12% Rabatt etwas preiswerter.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage noch mal zu meinem Problem, ist der Kühler zu empfehlen in einem Kupferkreislauf.

Cool-Matic fr Nvidia - Cool-Matic GTX 280/260  - innovatek webSHOP

Die Flüssigkeit ist das Aquacomputer DP Ultra in Orange oder ehen nicht wegen dem Alu , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## _chris_ (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der Unterscheid zwischen 140 und 120 Radis groß? Ich würde gerne noch 1-3 Kühler verbauen und da dieser Radi grade sehr billig ist wollt ich zuschlagen. Aber ist der überhaupt was oder sollte ich lieber einen anderen kaufen oder sogar ein 140, welche allerdings ziemlich teuer sind.
Was ist die preiswerteste Methode?

Außerdem würde ich noch gerne wissen ob der 140er HardwareLabs BlackICE SR-1 vier Schlauchanschlüsse hat, also ob ich ihn wie eine Graka einbinden kann. Hab dazu leider nicht gefunden.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß,
_chris_


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier hast du einen guten radi für nicht viel Geld.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041

Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis Top wenn du einen grösseren Radi willst, ein 280er ist natürlich auch im Vorteil wie der hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 280 Phobya G-Changer 280 35195

Was soll alles gekühlt werden in deinem Sys dann kann man dir mehr helfen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja der BlackICE SR-1 hat nur 2 Anschlüsse , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee, hat nur 2 Anschlüsse.

Unterschied vom 120er zum 140er ist so gering das man es nicht wirklich merken wird.
Ausserdem gibt es schneller drehende 120er Lüfter, die der Kühlung zugute kommen.

Verbau nicht zu viele 120er, lieber ein 360er oder so, die sind nicht so die Durchflusskiller.


----------



## _chris_ (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ja schon einen 360 Radi. Nur ich hab alles Intern und hab ein 800D deswegen würde ich die vorhandenen Plätze nutzen und noch ein paar Radis Installieren. Ein 140mm aus dem Marktplatz hab ich eig. schon. Ich würde gerne noch einen preiswerten 120er Radi haben und dann mal sehen wie viele ich von ihm da rein bekomme. 

Gekühlt werden soll/wird ein 1055t @ 1.27V (da geht vllt. noch was nach unten hin) @ 3.4 GHz und eine 5870 LCS @ Stock OC, die soll nach bedarf auch noch etwas übertaktet werden (Anno 2070, Skyrim, Duke Nukem Forever).

Ist es sinnvoll die Intakefans mit einem Radi zu vershen? Die durch den Radi erhitze Luft muss dann zum Kühlen vom anderen Radi verwendet werden. Hebt sich das dann auf?

EDIT: Ich benötige einen Radi der 4 Anschlüsse hat un mit den Löchern der Midplate des 800D kompatibel ist.

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123: Hattest du nicht einen von Liquid Extasy? Hast du den innovatek schon gekauft, wenn nein wie viel kostet er? Würde an deiner Stelle wenn möglich gebraucht nen aquagrafx oder Heatkiller bevorzugen. Würde auch mit Korrosionsschutz kein Alu mit in den Kreislauf nehmen.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@euMelBeumel O.K. danke für die Antwort, habe denn von LiquidExtasy.de noch.
Ich überlege selber was ich von Inno gebrauchen könnte wie die HPPS i HighPower bloss die kann ich nicht über denn T-Balancer steuern.
Meine derzeitige Pumpe ist die kleine Phobya und es werden 3 Kühler gekühlt 1 360er Radi und einen 280er Radi.
Ich weis nicht ob die Pumpe das schafft und die HPPS i HighPower soll von der Leistung her nicht schlecht sein.
Kann mir jemand diese Pumpe empfehlen, ist die neue HPPS, diese hier.

Pumpen - HPPS i - HighPower 12V Pumpe  - innovatek webSHOP

Würde dann lieber die Pumpe nehmen anstatt des Kühlers und wie sieht es mit dem DFM aus kann man andere Schraubanschlüsse drann machen denn ich finde nichts darüber ob man die vrohandenen abmachen kann oder ist da auch Alu im DFM, ist dieser hier.

berwachung - FlowMeter rev2.0 Durchflussmessturbine  - innovatek webSHOP

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen da es sehr wichtig ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum willst du denn partout was bei Inno bestellen, obwohl du schon alles hast? Hast du dort ein offenes Guthaben, oder wieso ist es dir so wichtig dein Geld dort zu lassen?
Sicher ist die HPPS i keine schlechte Pumpe. Von "neu" zu sprechen ist hier aber stark übertrieben. Die gibt´s schon länger als einen guten Teil der heute verfügbaren Pumpen, und Vorteile gegenüber z.B. einer AS-XT bietet sie unter keinem einzigen Aspekt, kostet aber genau so viel. Die Durchflussmessturbine enthält ausnahmesweise kein Alu, ist aber trotzdem nicht empfehlenswert, da sie eigentlich nur mit Innos hauseigenem Fancontroller komfortabel ausgelesen werden kann (oder man muss einen zusätzlichen Wandler nutzen), und einen sehr hohen Strömungswiderstand besitzt sie auch noch. Für Durchflussregionen unterhalb von ca. 40L/h ist sie eher eine Überlegung wert, aber das ist eben ein Bereich den man unter dem Leistungsgedanke ja wenigstens ein bisschen überschreiten sollte. Für deine derzeitigen rund 100L/h ist das Teil mehr als ungeeignet, auch wenn es diesen Wert aufgrund des Eigenwiderstands natürlich deutlich senken würde. Willst du dir nach dem Gefriemel mit deinem Koolance DFM, der ja zumindest Letzteren Nachteil nicht aufweist wieder so ein Gefrickel antun? Was die Anschlüsse angeht, kann man die zwar ersetzen, aber entweder nur mit IG/IG-Muffen, oder aber mit IG-Anschlüssen, die es nur für wenige Schlauchdurchmesser überhaupt gibt. Der Durchtrittsquerschnitt der Durchflussmessturbine ist so oder so deutlich kleiner als der aller verfügbaren Anschlüsse.
Es gibt von Inno leider seit vielen Jahren nur wenige Produkte die wirklich empfehlenswert sind (innoprotect und die HPPS Plus z.B.). Da sich an deren Sortiment und Technik seit vielen Jahren fast nichts geändert hat, während die Konkurrenz bereits in allen relevanten Aspekten weit fortgeschritten ist, hat sich auch nichts daran geändert, dass das Meiste eben inzwischen massiv überholt ist. Da die Materialproblemetik nie angegangen wurde, sind außerdem viele Produkte ungeachtet ihrer qualitativ hochwertigen Verarbeitung einfach nicht seriös zu empfehlen - selbst wenn man den Leistungsaspekt und Preise mal völlig außen vor lässt. Was die nahezu nicht vorhanden Produktentwicklung im Consumer-Bereich von Inno angeht kann man daher nur mit den Schultern zucken. Was aber Innos Kerngeschäft angeht, muss man die Prioritätensetzung vllt. etwas anders bewerten. Für uns Wakü-User kommt bei dieser Denke aber freilich nicht viel Brauchbares dabei raus.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. danke schon mal für deine Antwort, ja ich habe noch was offen aber so wie es aussieht bringt es dann doch nichts.
Na ja, ich glaube das ich neben meinem aktuellen System vieleicht einen Alu-Kreislauf zusammenbauen.
Ich danke schon mal für deine Hilfe dann weis ich erst mal bescheid, das mit denn Anschlüssen ist ja besch... und das der DFM nicht an der Steuerung geht auch, währe halt für eine bessere Überwachung gedacht.
Bei einem Alu-Kreislauf währe es dann nicht so dramatisch mit dem IP Protek von Inno wenn der Kreislauf nur aus Alu besteht wie Kühler Radi usw.

Mit der Pumpe ist es halt so, ich hoffe das sie eben noch die 2 Kühler schafft wenn ja dann passt es , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja mal eine andere Frage hat ein 280er Radi mehr Vorteile als ein 240er oder nur gering, die Preise sind ja im endeffekt identisch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

280iger Fläche : 39200 mm²   136%
240iger Fläche:  28800 mm²   100%

Also ca 1/3 mehr Fläche.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut danke dann wird es doch ein 280er Radi , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## _chris_ (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon einen 360 Radi. Nur ich hab alles Intern und hab ein 800D deswegen würde ich die vorhandenen Plätze nutzen und noch ein paar Radis Installieren. Ein 140mm aus dem Marktplatz hab ich eig. schon. Ich würde gerne noch einen preiswerten 120er Radi haben und dann mal sehen wie viele ich von ihm da rein bekomme.
> 
> Gekühlt werden soll/wird ein 1055t @ 1.27V (da geht vllt. noch was nach unten hin) @ 3.4 GHz und eine 5870 LCS @ Stock OC, die soll nach bedarf auch noch etwas übertaktet werden (Anno 2070, Skyrim, Duke Nukem Forever).
> 
> ...


 
Vllt. ist das etwas untergegangen... Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sicher ist die HPPS i keine schlechte Pumpe. Von "neu" zu sprechen ist hier aber stark übertrieben. Die gibt´s schon länger als einen guten Teil der heute verfügbaren Pumpen, und Vorteile gegenüber z.B. einer AS-XT bietet sie unter keinem einzigen Aspekt, kostet aber genau so viel.



Anm.: Die HPPSi ist, im Gegensatz zu HPPS+, jünger als die AS-XT. Aber außer lärmen kann sie tatsächlich nichts besser, aber vieles schlechter.



> Die Durchflussmessturbine enthält ausnahmesweise kein Alu, ist aber trotzdem nicht empfehlenswert, da sie eigentlich nur mit Innos hauseigenem Fancontroller komfortabel ausgelesen werden kann (oder man muss einen zusätzlichen Wandler nutzen),



Ohne Inno verteidigen zu wollen: Laut Aquatuning passt sie auch an andere Steuerungen und bei ner Impulsrate von 232/Liter sehe ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme. (Zum Widerstand kann ich nichts objektives sagen - sie zeigt mir zugegebenermaßen <40l/h für das komplette System an, aber das dürfte eher am Radi liegen  )
Die Anschlüsse sind aber ein echter Nachteil. nicht nur, weil man auf 7-8/10-11 festgelegt ist. Sie machen das Ding auch einfach extrem lang 




_chris_ schrieb:


> Vllt. ist das etwas untergegangen... Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?


 
Radis thermisch in Reihe zu schalten macht nur wenig Sinn. De Facto hättest du ein Sandwhich aus zwei Lüfterreihen und zwei Radiatoren. Kann bessere Temperaturen als ein Radi allein bringen (bei direkter Sandwhich-Bauweise z.T. nicht), aber das P/L-Verhältniss des zusätzlichen Radis ist bei dem minimalen Gewinn miserabel.


----------



## _chris_ (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Radis thermisch in Reihe zu schalten macht nur wenig Sinn. De Facto hättest du ein Sandwhich aus zwei Lüfterreihen und zwei Radiatoren. Kann bessere Temperaturen als ein Radi allein bringen (bei direkter Sandwhich-Bauweise z.T. nicht), aber das P/L-Verhältniss des zusätzlichen Radis ist bei dem minimalen Gewinn miserabel.


 
Also lieber nur einen Radi ins Heck und von unten frische Luft kommen lassen? Oder soll ich mir lieber einen neuen 360 Radi kaufen? Hab immo den hier. Wenn das alles nicht viel hilft bleibt mir dann doch nur eine externe Methode...


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den EK 360 kannste ruhig behalten.


----------



## _chris_ (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt ein 140/120 Radi dann noch am Heck, oder gibt es eine bessere Methode wie ich noch intern Kühlen kann? Würde einen MoRa gerne meiden...


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturen werden noch etwas niedriger. Ob es sich für die lohnt, musst du selber wissen.


----------



## _chris_ (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich aktuell eine Wassertemperatur von 40° habe, um wie viel Grad ca. verbessert sich die Temperatur bei einem 140er Radi? Einfach schätzen


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2-3° oder mehr. Oder auch weniger.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Inno verteidigen zu wollen: Laut Aquatuning passt sie auch an andere Steuerungen und bei ner Impulsrate von 232/Liter sehe ich eigentlich auch keine Probleme.


Oha - da hab ich in der Tat was verwechselt. Das neuere Flowmeter Pro rev. 3.6 ist der Inno-DFM mit der hohen Impulsrate. Trotzdem ist die Rev. 2.0 laut diverser User die sie im Einsatz hatten extrem restriktiv.


----------



## _chris_ (10. Mai 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> 2-3° oder mehr. Oder auch weniger.



Dann lass ich das mal. Bleibt dann nur noch ein Mora als Möglichkeit? Ich habe ein 800D und dachte das es da Möglich sei intern zu bleiben. Aber wie es aussieht reicht das nicht. Was soll ich am besten machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich aktuell eine Wassertemperatur von 40° habe, um wie viel Grad ca. verbessert sich die Temperatur bei einem 140er Radi? Einfach schätzen


 
Vergrößerung der Radiatorfläche auf 4/3 -> Reduktion der Differenztemperatur um 1/4. Wenn du die 40°C Wasser bei 24°C Luft erreichst, würde ich mit 4K Verbesserung rechnen.


----------



## Malkolm (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vergrößerung der Radiatorfläche auf 4/3 -> Reduktion der Differenztemperatur um 1/4. Wenn du die 40°C Wasser bei 24°C Luft erreichst, würde ich mit 4K Verbesserung rechnen.


 
Vorausgesetzt, dass du auch den zusätzlichen Radiator mit Frischluft versorgst. Nutzt dieser die bereits erwärmte Luft der bisherigen Radiatoren wird der Unterschied geringer sein.

Wenn dein Ziel ist, die Wassertemperatur auf 30° oder weniger zu drücken wirst du wohl auf eine externe Lösung zurückgreifen müssen, da in einem Gehäuse selbst meist zuwenig Platz dafür ist. Immerhin müsstest du die Radifläche dazu mehr als verdoppeln 

40° Wassertemperatur ist aber eigentlich noch vollkommen im Rahmen.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal eine Frage und zwar kommen bei mir neue Radis zum Einsatz mit dem ähnlichen Problem wie bei @_chris_
Ich habe das Fractal Define XL Black Pearl, ist vom Aufbau her fast genauso.
Da die Radis von Phobya zu dick sind kommen neue rein.

Also oben ein 360er oder 480er Radi, beides passt muss aber ein Slim muss es sein wie der von Magicool.
Unten kommt ein 240er oder 280er Rein da ist die Grösse egal und habe an denn Phobya 280er gedacht.
Ich habe mal nach einen Test gesucht und habe dort festgestellt das der Magicool Slim 280 auf der selben Leistung sitzt wie ein dicker Radi was mich sehr übberrascht.
Vom Preis her ist der Magicool Slim natürlich günstiger aber dann brauche ich wieder Entkoppler für die Lüfter usw.
Welchen Radi könntet ihr mir empfehlen für unten im Gehäuse.
Ist egal ob 240er oder 280er beide passen ohne Probleme oder bin ich mit dem Phobya und Magicool schon an guten Radis.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde Slim nehmen aber die 140er, da hier die Lüfter effektiver arbeiten.

Bei den Tests schneiden die sehr gut ab.
Und in der Realität sieht es so aus das die Im Case die gleiche Leistung bieten aber einfacher zu verbauen sind.

Ich hab ein 360 + 120 Slim und ein 120Extrem wobei die 120er warme luft bekommen.
Außer beim OC im Sommer sind die völlig nutzlos.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nehme einen Slim 360 für oben unterm Deckel und unten kommt dann doch ein 280er von Phobya da der Slim zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist.
Also bleibe ich bei dem 280er unten der direkt frische Luft bekommt.
Der 360er bekommt warme Luft ab und führt sie aus dem Gehäuse aber deswegen ist der untere ja da denn der kühlt am Schluss denn Kreislauf.
Also erst der obere Radi und dann der untere Radi um die beste Kühlleistung zu bekommen in einem geschlossenen System.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Less_Is_More (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

falls du ein großes gehäuse wie zb das 800d hast, kannst du auch am hinteren teil einen 560er anbringen! 
ist zwar dann nicht intern, aber stört auch nicht sonderlich bzw. sieht man kaum.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur wie soll man dann noch auf die Anschlüsse zugreifen können? Ich glaube der 560er verdeckt alles...


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Abstandshaltern?


----------



## _chris_ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... die 4cm Abstand bringen. Dann auch noch das NT das warme Luft zum Radiator befördert. Außerdem ist der DVI-Kabel-Kopf 5cm lang, ich frag mich wie lang die Abstandhalter sein müssen um problemlos drumherum zu kommen was auch noch hässlig aussieht, wenn man 20 Kabel um den Radi bringen muss. Also optimal ist was anderes , die Idee ist vom Tisch .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja - wenn "aufm Tisch" keine Lösung ist, muss man eben "vom Tisch" nehmen 
An die Kabel kommst du recht einfach ran, wenn du keine einfachen Abstandshalter nimmst, sondern dir die Müher mit einem Schwarnier machst.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee das lass ich mal weil ich überlege mir mein 800D zu verkaufen und mir das hier zu kaufen und dann ein MoRa, am besten wäre Passiv. Was kannst du mir da empfehlen? Der AGB und die Pumpe müssen dann auch extern aufgestellt werden, am liebsten würde ich das alles am Radi festmachen, aber ich weis nicht was ich da nehmen soll, soll auch nicht zu teuer werden, so billig wie möglich, so teuer wie nötig . Ich hab zwar einen 5,25" AGB, aber der soll nicht unbedingt bleiben, ich bevorzuge einen zylinderförmigen AGB.

Gekühlt werden soll eine 5870 LCS und ein 1055t @ 1.27V.
Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das C-33 hat die Größe eines üblichen Mini-Towers. Wenn du nicht zuviel Laufwerke hast, hätten Pumpe und AGB intern Platz - für letzteren sollte man halt kein zu hohes Modell wählen.
Mangels entsprechender Tests gebe ich eine passiv-Bestätigung frühestens ab einem Mora pro Komponente. Allgemein gilt der fehlende Sinn passiver Radiatoren, wenn noch irgendwas anderes im System aktiv gekühlt werden muss. (Netzteil, Festplatten, Gehäuselüfter,...)


----------



## _chris_ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe ein DVD Laufwerk eine HDD (5400 UPM) und eine SSD, das ist alles. Die Pumpe ist eine EHeim 1046, sollte da schon rein passen und mit entsprechenden Winkeln sollte ich das auch anständige verschlaucht bekommen, den AGB würde ich aber lieber am Radi installieren, da ich den Wasserstand so besser beobachten kann und das befüllen wesentlich einfacher ist.
Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Auch wenn das jetzt nicht unbedingt ins Wakü-Forum gehört: ist das von mir gewählte Case gut oder kann man da etwas verbessern. Mir ist es wichtig das ein ATX Board darin Platz hat um nicht noch ein Mini-ATX Board anschaffen zu müssen. Kabelmanagement wäre natürlich optimal wird aber in der Größenklasse schwer zu finden sein. Außerdem wäre mir eine normale Towerbauweise lieber als die HTPC-Bauweise, sprich liegend. 

2. Es gibt den MoRa 3 ohne "Gehäuse" in der 9x 120mm Lüfter Variante und in der 9x 140mm Variante:
2.1 Kann man diesen dann mit einem normalen Ständer verwenden?
2.2 Ist es möglich das "Gehäuse" nachzurüsten falls man doch mal Lüfter installieren will?
2.3 Lohnt sich der aufpreis zum größeren Modell?

3. Wenn ich doch einen mit Lüftern nehme, soll ich lieber 180mm Lüfter nehmen oder 120mm, alles natürlich mit Vollbestückung. 

4. Da der Radiator extern betrieben wird, würde ich gerne Schnellkupplungen verwenden, nur welche und wo bringe ich sie optimal am Schlauch an, ich nehme mal an in der Mitte. Ist ein Set jeweils für den Hin- und Rücklauf gedacht?

Ich hoffe du weist (wie so oft) Rat und kannst mir weiterhelfen.

Achja... Das NT ist leider nur Semipassiv, allerdings sind die Laufwerke unhörbar, außer bei einer Installation von DVD (da brummt das DVD-Laufwerk). Die Gehäuselüfter werden soweit es geht gedrosselt, da ich leider nicht das Geld für eine SB/NB Wakü habe.

In diesem Sinne frohes Tippen .


----------



## Maneus Calgar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

als schnellkupplungen würde ich die von koolance nehmen sind wiederstands mässig die besten 
ansonsten  die von CPC sind billiger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Gehäuse gibt es extrem viele am Markt, alle haben ihre vor- und Nachteile. Deine Ansprüche musst du selbst kennen - eine Pumpe, ATX-Mainboard und eine Grafikkarte passen in fast alle. Für Passiv-Pläne würde ich derzeit am ehesten Raven II und Fortress II empfehlen, weil sie die einzigen sind, bei denen sich Board und Netzteil nicht gegenseitig aufheizen, auch wenn kein Lüfter läuft. Aber deren Tiefe ist einfach extrem.

2. Ich weiß nicht, was ein "normaler Ständer" ist, aber afaik haben alle Mora-Varianten die gleichen Befestigungspunkte
Das Gehäuse wird nicht einzeln angeboten, aber wenn man erfolgreich Kontakt aufstellt, sind solche Einzellieferungen bei Watercool in der Regel möglich. Kostet unterm Strich natürlich mehr.
Ob sich die Größe "lohnt", hängt von Temperatur-, Lautstärke und Preiswünschen ab. Mehr als Tests googlen könnte ich auch nicht.

3. Die 180er Option ist einfach günstiger, aber direkte Vergleichsmessungen zwischen höherwertigen 120ern und größeren 180ern sind mir nicht bekannt. Da stehen sich zwei verschiedene Grundsätze der Silencerei gegenüber und ich weiß nicht, welcher mehr zählt. (ich tendiere zu "besseren Lüfter", d.h. 120er. Aber mangels eigenem Interesse recherchier ich in die Richtung nicht viel)

4. Kupplungen von Koolance oder CPC sind ihr Geld wert (letztere haben einen höheren -imho aber vertretbaren- Widerstand, sind dafür deutlich billiger). Montage habe ich bei mir möglichst nah am Rechner gewählt, aber mit soviel lockerem Schlauch, dass ich noch beide Hälften am Rechner bequem zusammenstecken und so den Kreislauf ohne Radiator laufen lassen kann. Imho sehr praktisch bei Basteleien (ein paar Minuten Testbetrieb sind auch so möglich) und Neubefüllungen. (nach Bastelei kann und muss ich nur den kleinen Kreislauf im System entlüften, die externen Radiatoren bleiben einfach abgekoppelt und gefüllt)
Der Verkauf erfolgt meist komplett getrennt, d.h. man braucht pro zu trennendem Schlauch ein weibliches und ein männliches Stück, insgesamt als typischerweise vier.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs jetzt hier gefunden mit dem "normalen Ständer" ich hätte nur ein paar Zeilen weiter lesen sollen .

Alles in Allem hast du mich schonmal ein großen Stück weiter gebracht. Danke dafür .

Falls dir noch etwas zu meinem Vorhaben einfällt, besonders zu eventuell auftretenden Problemen, dann mach mich einfach darauf aufmerksam, denn bestimmt gibt es noch etwas worüber ich nicht nachgedacht habe.

Ich plane jetzt mal mein Projekt und prüfe auch den Sinn . 

Ansonsten wars das erstmal, wenn weitere Fragen sind melde ich mich wieder.

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@_chris_ falls es dich interresiert, da ich ein ähnliches Gehäuse habe, also vom innen aufbau fast gleich, sieht das bei mir dann so aus.
Das hier ist jetzt das D800 von jemanden aber bei mir wird es auch so oben einen 360er Slim mit Lüftern um die Luft nach drausen zu drücken und unten einen 280er der anschliesend die Wakü noch mal kühlt mit Frischluft

Google-Ergebnis für http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/shootingblanks/Corsair_Obsidian_800D_02.jpg

Das Mittelteil was denn unteren und oberen Bereich abdeckt da hatt man dann Platz für Pumpe, AGB usw. hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## _chris_ (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll ich aber einen 280 Radi unten reinbekommen? Das ist nur Platz für einen 140er und da sind noch Festplattenkäfige.

Ich würde nur ungern bohren oder etwas rausschneiden müssen.

Wäre nett wen du mir das näher erläutern kannst.

Gruß


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe dieses Gehäuse hier von Fractal.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - FRACTAL DESIGN Gehuse DEFINE XL Black Pearl FRACTAL DESIGN Gehuse DEFINE XL Black Pearl 73353

Ich habe unten alle Käfige weg gebohrt, also die Nieten aufgebohrt da ich oben ja auch noch Festplattenkäfige habe wie bei deinem Gehäuse.
Also ist unten genug Platz für denn Radi und da er ja vom denn anderen Komponenten getrennt ist kommt das noch zu gute da die Warme Luft unten abtranspotiert wird.
Oben wollte ich einen 360er Radi verbauen unterm Deckel doch leider wahr er zu dick jetzt kommt ein Slim rein und dann passt es da es sonst über das Board ragt der Radi.
Am besten schaust du dir mal die letzten Seiten von meinem Tagebuch an dann siehst du es was ich meine und das 800D ist ja noch etwas grösser als das von mir , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wilsonmp (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Zweitrechner (4870x² + Phenom X4 955) wohnt in einem günstigen Sharkoon Rebel 12 (ca. 70€). 
Vorgabe war es, soviel wie möglich Radiatoren intern zu verbauen. Ästhetik zweitrangig. 
Ergebnis mit acht 120ern stimmt mich zufrieden, da bei internem Verbau die Leistung doch erheblich nachlässt auf Grund der ungünstigen "Kalt"luftversorgung.
Extern mit einem Mora oder 1080er ist natürlich immer günstiger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hilfe! 
Weiß jemand ob es den Distanzring auch irgendwo in einem Baumarkt gibt. Ich bräucht nämlich genau 2 Stück sonst scheitert meine Wakü dieses We


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wirste eher weniger im Baumarkt finden.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verdammt
Bin auch schon auf der Suche nach einem Laden der Wakü´s verkauft im Gebiet Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen, aber das wirds auch schlecht aussehen


----------



## Malkolm (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Baumarkt/Gartencenter hat meist nur größere Anschlüsse. G1/4" ist zu klein für einen Gartenschlauch oder Sanitärbedarf
Du kannst es allerdings mal in einem richtigen Fachhandel für Küche/Bad probieren, die auch eine eigene Werkstatt bzw. EInzelteilverkauf anbieten, evtl. liegt da noch sowas herum.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas eher nicht. Gibt keinen Grund im Sanitär/Küchenbereich sowas einzusetzen.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab eine Lösung gefunden. Das Gewinde von den Winkeln ist kurz genug. Dann kommen die erstmal provisorisch an die Blende, sollte dann bis Anfang Juni halten.
Einzig der Durchmesser ist wirklich klein mit den Winkeln


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mal wieder am umbauen und könnte mal euren Rat/Meinung gebrauchen.
Das jetzt ist nur provisorisch aufgebaut.  Die Trennplatte im 5,25" Schacht (zwischen AE5 und aquabox) kommt noch weg und ganz oben kommt das DVD-LW rein. Der Radi wird extern an die Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen. Welcher senkrecht an die Wand gehangen wird.
Schlauchfarbe hatte ich an lilanen Masterkleer gedacht. Mal was anderes als das schwarz. Hätte noch blau, gelb, rosa und rot. Jeweils von Masterkleer.

Kann man an der Verschlauchung noch was verbessern bzw ändern?


----------



## Uter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich fände es schöner wenn die Schläuche sich an dem CPU-Kühler nicht kreuzen würden, also entweder den Ein- und Auslass tauschen oder erst den oberen Boradkühler durchströmen. 
Wenn du die Pumpe um 90° drehst kannst du noch einen 90°-Winkel einsparen. 

Was ist das für eine Pumpenentkopplung? Einfach Schaumstoff?

Farblich würd ich gelb nehmen (passend zur Pumpe ), aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

PS: Wenn du den Ein- und Auslass beim HDD-Kühler tauschst kannst du vermutlich auch noch einen Winkel einsparen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich persönlich fände es schöner wenn die Schläuche sich an dem CPU-Kühler nicht kreuzen würden, also entweder den Ein- und Auslass tauschen oder erst den oberen Boradkühler durchströmen.
> Wenn du die Pumpe um 90° drehst kannst du noch einen 90°-Winkel einsparen.
> PS: Wenn du den Ein- und Auslass beim HDD-Kühler tauschst kannst du vermutlich auch noch einen Winkel einsparen.


Kannste mal eine Zeichnung oder ins Bild malen? Den CPU Kühler kann ich drehen. Da gibt es kein Ein-und Auslass.



> Was ist das für eine Pumpenentkopplung? Einfach Schaumstoff?


Ja.


----------



## Uter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich hoffe du erkennst wie ich es mein. An der Pumpe benötigt man am Einlass u.U. einen Winkel und den Winkel an der Graka brauchst du auch weiterhin (außer du machst eine kleine Schleife, die ich bevorzugen würde).


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das einzigste was mir bei dem Vorschlag nicht gefällt, ist der lange Schlauch vom Radi zum AE5. Die anderen Sachen versuche ich mal umzusetzen.


----------



## Uter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber für das Entlüften ist das sicher kein Nachteil. 

Für was hast du noch einen Gehäuselüfter? Der Ram kommt auch ohne aus...
Schon für eine Farbe entschieden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Für was hast du noch einen Gehäuselüfter? Der Ram kommt auch ohne aus...


Bisschen Belüftung sollte trotzdem im Case vorhanden sein. Die Komponenten geben immer genügend Wärme ab.



> Schon für eine Farbe entschieden?


Bisher lila. Aber erstmal anschauen wie das wirkt.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep nen lüfter ist immer gut bei mir haben die festplatten mal gleich bei min 50°C gelegen nachdem ich die lüfter entfernt hatte wegen verschlauchung  
habe das mit nen kleineren lüfter und diesen magnethaltern gelöst, wer braucht schon 180 lüfter im case


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

Maneus Calgar schrieb:
			
		

> jep nen lüfter ist immer gut bei mir haben die festplatten mal gleich bei min 50°C gelegen nachdem ich die lüfter entfernt hatte wegen verschlauchung
> habe das mit nen kleineren lüfter und diesen magnethaltern gelöst, wer braucht schon 180 lüfter im case



Stimmt 179 reichen auch
Nein in Ernst ein 120er in der Front und einen im Heck sollte man auf alle Faelle haben finde ich.


----------



## _chris_ (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mangels entsprechender Tests gebe ich eine passiv-Bestätigung frühestens ab einem Mora pro Komponente. Allgemein gilt der fehlende Sinn passiver Radiatoren, wenn noch irgendwas anderes im System aktiv gekühlt werden muss. (Netzteil, Festplatten, Gehäuselüfter,...)



Ich greife das noch mal auf. Ich würde gerne wissen wie hoch ca. die Wassertemperatur ist wenn ich ca. 25°C Raumtemperatur ist.
Nochmal:
Ich habe einen 1055t @ 1.27V und eine 5870 LCS, gekühlt werden soll das von einem Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 PRO.
Am liebsten würde ich einen Watercool MO-RA3 360 Core LC nehmen, da ich das Radiatorgehäuse nicht brauche. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich das dann aufstellen kann wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt Füße zu montieren. Oder gibt es etwa doch eine?

Zudem frage ich mich auch ob meine Eheim 1046 für die genannten Komponenten reicht? Ich benutze einen Schlauch mit 10mm ID. CPU Kühler ist der EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LT und der Graka Kühler ist der EK Water Blocks EK-FC5870. 

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^4 Winkel aus dem Baumarkt und der kleine MO-RA steht (Verschraubungen sind doch an allen seiten), alternativ gehen auch große Winkelleisten (einfach zwei Stücke zurecht sägen und jeweils zwei Löcher für die Verschraubung) 

Mein Nova1080 steht auch nur mit paar Winkel und ist an meinem Rollwagen befestigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit bisschen Mühe könnte das auch besser aussehen, aber für mich soll's nur den Nutzen erfüllen, alles andere kommt zum Schluss)


----------



## _chris_ (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht halt nicht wirklich ästhetisch aus, gibt es keine schönere Methode? Oder einfach schönere Winkel suchen .

Noch eine Frage: Gibt es denn einen Unterschied zwischen den 2 genannten MoRas? Wen ja welcher ist es und wie stark wirkt sich das auf die Wassertemperatur aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm den Mo-ra LT. Spart etwas Geld und du kannst direkt Lüfter montieren.



> Noch eine Frage: Gibt es denn einen Unterschied zwischen den 2 genannten MoRas?


siehste den nicht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wirklich hübsch ist es nicht, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck und dort wo ich sitze, sehe ich es aber auch nicht 
Andere Winkel(gibt aber kaum "schöne" im Baumarkt) würden das anders aussehen lassen, besser eignen sich dann nur Winkelleisten(aus Alu) denen man selbst Form u. Aussehen(zb. andere Farbe durch Lackieren) verpassen kann 

Die MO-RAs sollten beide gleich sein, nur das du am teueren natürlich schon gleich die Lüfter ohne weiteres ranschrauben kannst (und er auch durch das Gehäuse/Rahmen edler wirkt) 

Für deine zu kühlenden Komponenten würde auch locker der Nova reichen(~3K schlechter im aktiv belüfteten Betrieb(laut aquainfos.net), aber dafür bis zu ~76% günstiger(MO-RA3 Pro)), 
für den Preis des MO-RA3 Pro gibt's dort ja schon ein komplettes Paket mit Lüftern dazu


----------



## _chris_ (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar seh ich den Unterschied , aber ich wollte eigentlich den Radi passiv betreiben. Ich wollte deswegen eher wissen ob es einen Unterschied bei den Lamellen gibt oder ähnlichem. 

Edit: Ich finde es schon störend wenn ich einen Luftstrom höre, wie aktuell. Deswegen würde ich gerne auf passiv umschwenken.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Uhh die Radeon + CPU mit dem Mora pasiv, naja...
...möglich schon aber bei sehr warmen Wasser sowie Temperaturen vielleicht.

Ich habe schon ne Wassertemp unter Last(einfach nur Stalker Call of Pripyat) bei ~30-31°C Raum: 23°C, Tendenz steigend mit der Raumtemp 
und gekühlt mit einem 280er+140er(Lüfer 2*140er@800U/min. und einen 120er@800U/min.) das ganze intern verbaut(CM690II), 280er oben, 140er unten.
Mit deiner verwendeten Karte


----------



## _chris_ (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe 40°C Wassertemp wenn ich ca. ne halbe Stunde Prime und FurMark laufen lasse. Bei ca. 25°C Raumtemp. Ich hab einen 360 Radi mit 3x 120er @ 750UPM

Also ist es nicht wirklich realisierbar einen MoRa passiv zu betreiben? Die Passivradiatoren sind ja auch nicht grade so leistungsfähig.


----------



## Malkolm (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool gibt den 1080er MoRa 3 bis zu einer Verlustleistung von 200W für den passivbetrieb frei.
200W entsprechen einer gut übertakteten CPU oder einer Mittelklasse-GraKa. Die Temperaturen sind dabei aber auf LuKü Niveau.

Kurzum: GPU + CPU mit einem MoRa passiv zu kühlen -> nope


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade, dann werd ich wohl doch aktiv kühlen müssen, trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 1366 360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 1366 40075

ist das was für CPU only i7-920 @ evt 4,2ghz ?


----------



## Less_Is_More (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@_chris_

ich habe irgendwo mal ein review gelesen, indem ein mora auch passiv getestet wurde. 
finde den gerade nicht mehr, aber wenn ich ihn hab, sag ich dir bescheid.

@Speedy1612

ja, indem paket befindet sich nur ein cpu kühler, bzw. falls du wissen wolltest ob es für einen i7 920 reicht, 
auch hier, ja! ein 360er radi ist mehr als genug. 

allerdings ist es immer empfehlenswert sich eine wakü selber zusammenzustellen!


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dann werd ich wohl doch aktiv kühlen müssen, trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe



Der Nova 1080 wuerde aufgrund der Lamellenabstaende sogar besser passiv oder niedrige rpm verkraften. Ich meine da mal nen Vergleichstest zwischen denen gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^aquainfos.net, hatte ich eine Seite zuvor schon erwähnt


----------



## Less_Is_More (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau den test hatte ich gemeint, danke

finde das ergebnis recht interessant!
laut dem test kommt ein 1080er radiator passiv betrieben auf etwa 60°, das entspricht der leistung eines 480ers auf 12V!
und es sind noch ca. 10° rausholbar, indem man die lüfter des 1080ers voll aufdreht. 
(was meiner meinung eher unsinnig ist wegen A der lautstärke und B weil man bei 5V nur 2° hinter den 12V sein würde)


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^aquainfos.net, hatte ich eine Seite zuvor schon erwähnt


 

Upps tut mir leid Manchmal verliert man den Überblick!

Edit: Bin ich zu blöd oder gibt es den Evo 1800 noch nicht/nicht mehr?
Den gibts bei Aquatuning nichto.O?
Hat jemand nen Link wo es den gibt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Ich glaube den gibt's nicht mehr, aber wenn es noch groß sein darf dann hier KLICK  
(wobei ich mir für den Preis einfach zwei Nova1080er nebeneinander stellen würde und auf viel mehr Fläche komme )


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade das es den nicht mehr gibt eigentlich passen mir 120er besser, die kann man dann auch weiterverwenden.
Naja dann wird's doch ein Nova 1080 mittelfristig
Frag mich nicht warum und ja ich weiß das der Overkill für mein Sys ist aber ich will mich mal so an die 300rpm wagen
Da denke ich mir wenn Extern dann richtig


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Teil(mit 8x120er@650U/min) nur für die CPU und Overkill würde ich das nicht nennen


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Teil(mit 8x120er@650U/min) nur für die CPU und Overkill würde ich das nicht nennen



Wie viel Volt hast du denn drauf bzw welche Cpu?


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Core i7 2600K @ 4GHz @ ~1.16V  für 24/7


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Core i7 2600K @ 4GHz @ ~1.16V  für 24/7



Was hast du denn fuer Wasser/Cpu Temps? Ist noch was mit eingebunden?


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ist nix mehr eingebunden außer die CPU, hatte meine zwei 240er aus meinem CM690II verbannt und mir den Nova neben das Gehäuse gestellt 
Wasser Temp geht bei einer Raumtemp von 21-23° auf 26-28°C unter Prime, CPU Temp(Kern) liegt dann bei ~45°(Durchschnitt).


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

Blechdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ist nix mehr eingebunden außer die CPU, hatte meine zwei 240er aus meinem CM690II verbannt und mir den Nova neben das Gehäuse gestellt
> Wasser Temp geht bei einer Raumtemp von 21-23° auf 26-28°C unter Prime, CPU Temp(Kern) liegt dann bei ~45°(Durchschnitt).



Dann ist es wirklich nicht so ein "Overkill"


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe so eine olle Heizmaschine(irgendetwas fehlt zwischen den Kernen und der Metallhaube ), 
naja ich könnte auch mal einen anderen Kühler(aktuell Ekwb Supreme LT)+WLP(aktuell MX3) besorgen um für einen Unpreis noch 4°C rausprügeln 
Ach ich warte aber lieber auf die 22nm Sandy's dann kann er richtig Früchte tragen


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bins wieder ,
ich bin mir immer noch unschlüssig was ich nehmen soll. Zur Auswahl steht:


1.Variante


Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT
9x Arctic-Cooling Fan F12 PWM


2. Variante

Phobya Xtreme NOVA Radiator Bundle mit 4x Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm RED und schwarzer Blende

Oder doch etwas ganz anderes?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus .


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn nen 1080er dann eher nen Mo-ra mit Noiseblocker oder Phobya Lüftern.


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was spricht denn gegen diese Lüfter? Nicht geeignet für Radiatoren?
Warum kein NOVA?

Gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Nova wirkt im Vergleich zum Mo-Ra billig.
Die Artic Lüfter sind billig.


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber für das Geld gut. Ich hab mal in der Luftkühlungssparte nachgefragt und da sind alle bisher zufrieden mit diesen Lüftern.
Kannst du vllt. "billig" genauer definieren? Schlechte Verarbeitung oder was?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kannst du vllt. "billig" genauer definieren? Schlechte Verarbeitung oder was?


Genau.


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür aber billiger im Preis und die Kühlleistung ist um ein paar Grad schlechter oder?


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür aber billiger im Preis und die Kühlleistung ist um ein paar Grad schlechter oder?



Noiseblocker XL1 sind auch billig
Aber meiner Erfahrung nach die besten die ich bisher hatte.(Silentwings,Alpenfoehn Wingboost,Scythe Slipstream und Aerocool Turbine)


----------



## _chris_ (16. Mai 2011)

Das war eig. auf den MoRa bezogen


----------



## HAWX (17. Mai 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eig. auf den MoRa bezogen



Upps naja...


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

am optimalsten wären glaube ich NB BlacksilentPRO PK2 
sind aber A 140mm (gibts auch in 120) und B kosten die auch ein wenig mehr


----------



## _chris_ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Lüfter sind eig. schon gewählt. Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich den MoRa 3 oder den NOVA mit 180mm Phobya Lüftern, wie in ein paar Beitraäge früher schon beschrieben, nehmen soll. Ein paar mehr Meinungen, mit Begründung wären da nicht schlecht .


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab dazu auch mal eine Frage, heute ist mein Magicool Slim 360er und Phobya 280er gekommen.
Sind die Xigmatek Oranglines gut um die Radis zu kühlen, ja blöde Frage .
Ich habe eben 3x 120mm Lüfter für denn Slim und 2 140er für denn 280er Radi von Xigmatek.
Wollte nur mal fragen denn gerade billig sind die Lüfter nicht wenn man die Austattung der Lüfter anschaut.
Ich habe aber noch SlipStreams 120mm 1600RPM.
Mir ist zwar bekannt was die Lüfter an Luft fördern können aber die grosse Frage ist eben der Druck denn die Lüfter aufbauen.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen ob die Xigmatek o.k. sind für die Radis , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@_chris_

von der leistung her sollten sie ident sein. (zumindest von der fläche des radiators gesehen)

wenn ich logisch nachdenke würde ich folgendes meinen: wenn du auf einen leisen betrieb aus bist, nimm den phobya, da er "nur" 4 lüfter hat/benötigt. 
aber wenn du auf leistung setzt, nimm den mora, da du mit 120ern um einiges mehr an auswahl hast und somit auch lüfter mit zb. hohen rpm wählen kannst.
außerdem sparst du geld bei den lüftern

das sagt jedoch nur die logik! in echt kann alles anders sein


----------



## _chris_ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenigstens mal eine Meinung 

Ich finde den MoRa schöner, so in weis, aber sollte natürlich nicht der Hauptkaufgrund sein. Der Vorteil des Novas ist nämlich, dass ich mir einen Stand kaufen kann, bei dem Pumpe und AGB montiert werden können. Außerdem würde es besser zu Farbgebung meines restlichen PCs passen (CIVF, rote Schläuche,...). Ich muss mir da nochmal Gedanken machen


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@_chris_

Zu den ArcticColling Lüftern(F12 non PWM) kann ich nur sagen das sie Ok sind, habe mir damals extra 8Stück für den Nova besorg.
Verarbeitung ist auch ok, steht in meinen Augen der der Noisblocker XL1/2 in nichts nach  (habe hier Rev2 u. Rev3 als Vergleichsmittel)
Ich weiß auch nicht was King dazu nun wirklich sagen kann, sehr viel sagt mir das nun nicht, wenn man nur einfach sagt es sieht billig aus/es wirkt billig (selbst wenn es billig ist ).
Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt 

@snapstar123

Hmm, ich habe beide Lüfter hier: die 120er Xigmatek(orange) und die 120er Scythe(1600U/min), letztere sind auf vollen Touren natürlich lauter und förden auch ein wenig mehr Luft.
Aber insgesammt haben meine (3 Xigmatek u. 2 Scythe)Modelle einen fürchtbaren Regelbereich wenn man sie an eine Kazemaster anschließt.
Mit so "billig" Werkzeug wie eine Fan Mate 2 lassen sich aber beide bis ganz nach unten(5V) steuern, die Xigmatek sind dann natürlich leiser, aber haben dann auch leicht weniger durchsatz.
Luft wird dann auch bei den Radis noch genügend durchströmen. (hatte mal den Vergleich auf einem Ekwb EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240 gemacht)


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Blechdesigner o.k. ja die SlipStreams sind natürlich sehr laut, bei mir laufen die Lüfter über denn T-Balancer BigNg also sie werden schon weit nach unten gedreht.
Ich finde denn unterschied zwischen beiden Lüftern nicht wirklich gross bloss der Druck denn die Lüfter bei schwacher Drezahl aufbauen müssen um einen Radi ordentlich mit Luft zu durchströmen ist ja auch sehr wichtig.
Also die 140mm Modelle von Xigmatek laufen mit 1000RPM und ich finde auch persönlich die 120mm Modelle leise im gegensatz zu denn Slipis.
Soweit bin ich aber froh da die Lüfter ja schon ordentlich an Luft fördern, zur Not kann ich auch die Ultra Kaze drann schliesen die fast 200m3/h an Luft fördern ob der Radi davon profitiert .
Werde erst mal am 360er die Xigmateks 120er verbauen und am 280er auch die Xigmateks 140er, an Lüftern habe ich genug Modelle da um zu schauen welche das beste Leistung/Lautstärke verhältniss bieten.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort, mal schauen ob ich denn vergleich finde oder einen Test mit verschiedenen Lüfter am selben Radi , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
ich bastle mir ja gerade ne wasserkühlung,und frag mich gerade nach dem kreislauf,ich werde so zwei vieleicht,wenn der platz reicht 3 radiatoren verwenden.Sehe jetzt oft,das manche vom AGB über die GPU direkt zum CPU cooler gehen,und dann erst über die radiatoren zum AGB zurück (grob gesehen)
damit nehme ich doch das warme wasser des GPU und kühle damit die CPU ,ist das nicht zu warmes wasser? ist es nicht besser,nach der GPU über einen radi zur CPU und dann wieder über einen radi zum AGB zu gehen,oder wäre das schlauchtechnisch zu aufwändig?
kenn mich ja nicht aus,deswegen frag ich halt mal in die runde.
gruss


----------



## _chris_ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In einem Wasserkühlungskreislauf ist es egal in welcher Reihenfolge die einzelnen Komponenten sind, lediglich der AGB muss vor der Pumpe sein damit das Wasser mithilfe der Schwerkraft in die Pumpe gelangt.

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## M4tthi4s (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> damit nehme ich doch das warme wasser des GPU und kühle damit die CPU ,ist das nicht zu warmes wasser?


 
Grundsätzlich stimmt das natürlich... aber das Wasser wird üblicherweise so schnell durch den Kreislauf gepumpt, dass es keinen deutlich messbaren Unterschied bei den Wassertemperaturen geben wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich habe bei mir mal mehrere Temperaturfühler gehabt - bis zu vier.

Der maximale Unterschied ("hinterm Radi" = kälteste Stelle gegenüber "nach Grafikkarte" = wärmste Stelle) lag bei Maximalbelastung (Prime und Furmark) und 30 Liter Durchfluss/Stunde bei etwa 1°C - und das kann auch schon eine Messtoleranz sein und verringert sich bei höherem Durchfluss (ich hatte sehr stark bremsende Schnellkupplungen drin; normal wäre etwa der doppelte Durchfluss) noch weiter.

Insoweit dürfte die Reihenfolge - von AGB>Pumpe abgesehen - wirklich egal sein und kann danach ausgewählt werden, wie sich am besten verschlauchen lässt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lediglich bei sehr verbrauchsstarken Grafikkarten mit 300W und mehr kommen die Temerpaurunterschiede zwischen vor und hinter dem Kühler auch bei einem Durchfluss von 60L/h bis 100L/h noch in den sauber messbaren Bereich. Das ist also normalerweise wirklich vernachlässigbar und an der Gesamtkühlleistung ändert sich mit der Reihenfolge sowieso nichts.


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wie sieht es mit einem sli/cf gespann aus? ist es da auch noch immer egal, welche reihenfolge? weil das wären ja dann grafikkarten mit mehr als 300W


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir wahr es auch so, wärmste Stelle und an kaltester Stelle 0,5°C unterschied wahr aber nur die CPU im Kreislauf aber der I5er ist ein echter Hitzkopf der selbst mit Wakü immer noch 40°C bei Prime erreicht und der wurde mit 2x 360er Radis gekühlt , Mfg Snapstar

Bei SLI oder CF könnte man einen Radi zwischen schalten aber ich denke das es auch kaum einen unterschied geben wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hatte - außer dem übertakteten Q9550er - zwei 5770er (ebenfalls übertaktet) im Kreislauf, dazu NB, SB und ein Aquadrive (Das sich allerdings eher als Kühler betätigte.....).
Das alles allerdings an einem Mora  2 - aber der macht beim Temperaturunterschied nicht viel aus, sondern beeinflusst nur die Gesamttemperatur.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FloridaRolf (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal eine kleine Frage - wie viel ml an Wusitta Lebensmittel bräuchte ich, um meinen Kreislauf mit Mora3, CPU Kühler & 250ml AGB schön farbig zu gestalten? Müssten ja schätzungsweise 2-3 Liter an Wasser da drirn sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> und wie sieht es mit einem sli/cf gespann aus? ist es da auch noch immer egal, welche reihenfolge? weil das wären ja dann grafikkarten mit mehr als 300W


 
Ja, da würde dann ein messbarer Temperaturunterschied anliegen. Aber mal ehrlich, was juckt es die nachfolgenden Komponenten wenn sie zwei drei Grad wärmer werden? Man kann sich über die Reihenfolge bei Komponenten mit solchen Heizleistungen sowieso nur entscheiden, ob man den nachfolgenden Kühlern etwas geringere Wassereintittstemperaur gönnt, aber dafür eben dann nicht die niedrigste mögliche Wassertemp am Eintritt der Graka-Kühler zur Verfügung hat. Die Gesamt-Wärmmenge die abgeführt wird ändert sich nicht. Wenn also dadurch auch die den Grafikkarten nachgeschaltete CPU ein Quäntchen kühler bleibt, werden die Grafikkarten dafür eben wärmer. Effektiv gewinnt man nichts und letztendlich ist das bei den geringen Differenzen sowieso nur Kosmetik.


----------



## wheeler (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was bedeutet bei MB coolern eigentlich MOSFET? ist das ein hersteller,oder ne bestimmte bezeichnung...fuer was?


----------



## HAWX (17. Mai 2011)

wheeler schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet bei MB coolern eigentlich MOSFET? ist das ein hersteller,oder ne bestimmte bezeichnung...fuer was?



Mosfets sind die Spannungswandler


----------



## wheeler (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah danke


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MosFET = MetalOxideSemiconductorFieldEffectTransistor = Metalloxid-Halbleiter Feldeffektransistor

Im Endeffekt ist das eine Bezeichnung für das Herstellungsverfahren und das zu kühlende Halbleiterbauteil. Die MosFETs allein sind aber noch keine Spannungswandler sondern sie arbeiten zusammen mit den umliegenden Induktivitäten (Spulen) und Kondensatoren jeweils als paralle Einheiten als sog. StepDown oder Abwärtwandler phasenverschoben zusammen, so dass immer eine glatte und exakte Spannung an der CPU, am RAM und an weiteren Komponenten die niedrigere Spannungen als 3.3V benötigen anliegt Meist wird die 12V-Schiene angezapft um die Spannungswandler zu versorgen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ja, da würde dann ein messbarer Temperaturunterschied anliegen. Aber mal ehrlich, was juckt es die nachfolgenden Komponenten wenn sie zwei drei Grad wärmer werden? Man kann sich über die Reihenfolge bei Komponenten mit solchen Heizleistungen sowieso nur entscheiden, ob man den nachfolgenden Kühlern etwas geringere Wassereintittstemperaur gönnt, aber dafür eben dann nicht die niedrigste mögliche Wassertemp am Eintritt der Graka-Kühler zur Verfügung hat. Die Gesamt-Wärmmenge die abgeführt wird ändert sich nicht. Wenn also dadurch auch die den Grafikkarten nachgeschaltete CPU ein Quäntchen kühler bleibt, werden die Grafikkarten dafür eben wärmer. Effektiv gewinnt man nichts und letztendlich ist das bei den geringen Differenzen sowieso nur Kosmetik.


 
Von der Frage abgesehen, ob dieser Temperaturunterschied letztlich vorhanden ist oder im Bereich der Messtoleranz liegt.

Fakt ist doch, dass die Komponenten - egal, ob CPU oder Grafikkarte, SLI, CF oder nicht - mit der Wakü wesentlich kühler bleiben als mit der Standard(luft-)kühlung.
Woraus folgt, dass ich mit der Wakü in jedem Fall einerseits höher übertakten kann und andererseits - wenn ich nicht oder nicht so hoch übertakte - die Lebensdauer der Komponenten verlängere _und _ein leiseres System habe.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> Von der Frage abgesehen, ob dieser Temperaturunterschied letztlich vorhanden ist oder im Bereich der Messtoleranz liegt.
> 
> Fakt ist doch, dass die Komponenten - egal, ob CPU oder Grafikkarte, SLI, CF oder nicht - mit der Wakü wesentlich kühler bleiben als mit der Standard(luft-)kühlung.
> Woraus folgt, dass ich mit der Wakü in jedem Fall einerseits höher übertakten kann und andererseits - wenn ich nicht oder nicht so hoch übertakte - die Lebensdauer der Komponenten verlängere _und _ein leiseres System habe.


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Malkolm (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu der Frage ob und wie sich die Lebensdauer von PC Komponenten verlängert indem man sie kühler hält als unter Luftkühlung (vorausgesetzt, dass die Komponente auch unter Luftkühlung in dem für sie spezifizierten Temperaturbereich arbeitet) gibt es keine belastbaren Daten.


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


 
Niedrigerer Stromverbrauch durch weniger Leckströme durch die besseren Umgebungstemperaturen... ob das messbar ist sei dahingestellt


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem niedrigen Stromverbrauch ist durchaus messbar (ist je nach Hardware sogar gar nicht mal so wenig) und zum Einfluss der Temperatur auf die Lebensdauer von Halbleiterbauteilen gibt es in der Leistungselektronik genügend gut dokumentierte Beipspiele . Allerdings muss man sagen, dass die Lebensdauer von PCs in aller Regel sowieso durch andere Faktoren begrenzt wird, da der Temperaturbereich diesbezüglich selbst unter Lukü meist völlig unkritisch ist . Insofern ist und war Lebensdauerverlängerung durch gute Kühlung noch nie ein ernst zu nehmendes Argument pro Wakü, sondern allenfalls eine beruhigende Begleiterscheinung für unwissende und ängstliche Nutzer .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich greife das noch mal auf. Ich würde gerne wissen wie hoch ca. die Wassertemperatur ist wenn ich ca. 25°C Raumtemperatur ist.



Wie gesagt: Es gibt zuwenige Passivtests, als dass man auch nur eine grobe Abschätzung geben könnte.
Das beste, was ich aus der Realität habe, ist die Einzelmessung, die auch im Guide verlinkt ist, und mein eigenes Passivsystem, das weder nen Mora noch die von dir genannte Hardware verwendet.



> Zudem frage ich mich auch ob meine Eheim 1046 für die genannten Komponenten reicht?



Das mit Sicherheit.




Malkolm schrieb:


> Watercool gibt den 1080er MoRa 3 bis zu einer Verlustleistung von 200W für den passivbetrieb frei.



Wo das denn?
Als ich das letzte mal mit denen Kontakt hatte, sprachen sie ausdrücklich davon, keine Passivfans zu sein und hatten entsprechende Testaufbauten zumindest nie fotografiert, scheinbar aber auch nie gemacht.




HAWX schrieb:


> Der Nova 1080 wuerde aufgrund der Lamellenabstaende sogar besser passiv oder niedrige rpm verkraften. Ich meine da mal nen Vergleichstest zwischen denen gelesen zu haben.


 
Der Nova hat eigentlich einen geringeren Abstand, sogar weniger als der Mora2, und schneidet mit niedrigen Drehzahlen schlechter ab.




Less_Is_More schrieb:


> genau den test hatte ich gemeint, danke
> 
> finde das ergebnis recht interessant!
> laut dem test kommt ein 1080er radiator passiv betrieben auf etwa 60°, das entspricht der leistung eines 480ers auf 12V!
> ...



Der Test hat allgemein recht geringe Unterschiede und misst mit den bekannt ungenauen CPU-Sensoren. Für eine Auswertung auf ein paar Grad genau würde ich die doppelte Heizleistung und eine Messung der Wassertemperatur verlangen.

Beim Passivergebniss sollte man zudem nicht vergessen, dass die Radiatoren offensichtlich hochkant mit Lüftern montiert getestet wurden. Hier könnte dem Mora sein Rahmen und die große Lüftervorkammer zum Verhängniss geworden sein, während der Nova zumindest auf der Rückseite brauchbaren Luftaustausch hatte. Ein LC oder ein liegender Test dürfte vollkommen andere Ergebnisse bringen, die Leistung bei niedrigen Drehzahlen bescheinigt dem Nova jedenfalls das typische enge-Lamellen-Verhalten, dass er seinerzeit auch im PCGH-Test zeigte.




HAWX schrieb:


> Edit: Bin ich zu blöd oder gibt es den Evo 1800 noch nicht/nicht mehr?
> Den gibts bei Aquatuning nichto.O?
> Hat jemand nen Link wo es den gibt?


 
Gibts schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Der 1800 müsste irgendwann in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrzehnts rausgekommen sein und wurde afaik nach kurzer Zeit wieder aus der Produktion genommen, weil ihn kaum jemand kaufte. Restbestände sind auch schon seit Jahren aus den Händlerregalen verschwunden.




Less_Is_More schrieb:


> wenn ich logisch nachdenke würde ich folgendes meinen: wenn du auf einen leisen betrieb aus bist, nimm den phobya, da er "nur" 4 lüfter hat/benötigt.
> aber wenn du auf leistung setzt, nimm den mora, da du mit 120ern um einiges mehr an auswahl hast und somit auch lüfter mit zb. hohen rpm wählen kannst.
> außerdem sparst du geld bei den lüftern



Sowohl Nova als auch Mora gibt es als 9x120 und 4x180 Ausführung - das ist kein Argument.
(Verarbeitungsqualität vs. Preis dagegen schon)




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass die Komponenten - egal, ob CPU oder Grafikkarte, SLI, CF oder nicht - mit der Wakü wesentlich kühler bleiben als mit der Standard(luft-)kühlung.



Hängt von der Wakü ab...




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Insofern ist und war Lebensdauerverlängerung durch gute Kühlung noch nie ein ernst zu nehmendes Argument pro Wakü, sondern allenfalls eine beruhigende Begleiterscheinung für unwissende und ängstliche Nutzer .


 
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die durchschnittliche Nutzungszeit von Wakü-Hardware sogar niedriger liegt, weil so oder so fast alles lange vor dem Maximalalter ausgetauscht wird, aber es immer ein paar DAUs gibt, die bei der Wakümontage die Lebensdauer einer Grafikkarte auf 0 reduzieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage wie kann ich das Pom, also denn Deckel von meinem Graka kühler polieren damit er glänzt.
Im Anhang sind Bilder, würde mich darüber freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das geht.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist aber von Hand ne Viechsarbeit .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und Spiegeloptik bietet das Ergebniss afaik auch eher nicht (es sei denn, man wachst zusätzlich,... - da glänzt dann aber auch nicht das POM). Wenn es nur blank sein soll also Schleifpapier und Politur, wenn es Hochglanzoptik werden soll, dann besser gleich lackieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. also so sehr soll es nicht glänzen aber schon etwas besser als so.
Danke schon mal für die Antworten, werde mir erst mal eine Politur holen, Schleifpapier habe ich da und dann denn Kühler bzw. das Pom polieren da es jetzt etwas rau ist deswegen will ich es etwas verschönern .
Also danke noch mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## schachi08 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, ob der nicht gerade günstige Preis für Anschlüsse von BITSPOWER angemessen ist? Ich meine z. B. diese hier:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 11/8mm Anschlüsse » Bitspower Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 11/8mm - matt black

Oder diese:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 11/8mm Anschlüsse » Bitspower Anschluss Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf 11/8mm - drehbar, matt black

Ist das nur was für die Optik, denn klasse aussehen tun sie ja?

Viele Grüße

Heinz-Jürgen


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur was für die optik. können tun sie alle das gleiche.

bzw. kann es unter umständen sein, dass zwei schraubtüllen nicht nebeneinander auf einen kühler passen, da der durchmesser zu groß wäre.
wäre also auch noch ein grund zu den bitspower anschlüssen zu greifen, da sie einen verhältnismäßig geringen durchmesser haben. (glaube ich zumindest)

dich braucht das aber nicht zu kümmern, da bei 11/8ern keine gefahr besteht


----------



## schachi08 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke von der Verarbeitungsqualität her wird auch noch ein Unterschied vorhanden sein, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja jetzt nicht gerade Hightech so ein Anschluss. Zerbrechen tut ein normales Modell genauso wenig wie es anläuft oder einem beim festschrauben die Finger zerschlitzt  .


----------



## Malkolm (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst die billigsten No-Name Schraubtüllen die man bei AT oder CK so bekommt verrichten ihren Dienst absolut problemlos. Als Ausnahme sind mir nur die black-nickel drehbaren 90° Winkel-Schraubtüllen bekannt, es gab mal einen Thread in dem mehrere User von einer kleinen Undichtigkeit sprachen.

Wo wir eh gerade dabei sind ein Tipp: Dichtungen (also auch die O-Ringe der Anschlüsse) vorher etwas anfeuchten, das verhindert ein verziehen der Dichtung


----------



## schachi08 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Olstyle
Das habe ich ja auch nicht angenommen. Es gibt ja noch andere Qualitätskriterien wie Entgratung, Lackierung und Dichtung. Wenn das nicht viel gegenüber den preiswerten Anschlüssen ausmacht, spare ich mir den Aufpreis lieber.

@Malkolm
Danke für den Tipp - werde ich mir merken.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Malkolm wegen denn 90° Anschlüssen in Black-Nickel hast du noch denn Link dazu, habe nämlich auch diese Anschlüsse, liefen aber ohne Probleme aber ausen am gehäuse.
So jetzt kommt alles ins Gehäuse und habe keine Lust das wegen diesen Anschlüssen die Wakü dicht wird.
Sollen ja diese hier gewesen sein wenn ich mich noch erinerre, habe jeweils 2 von dennen hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" AG auf G1/4" AG - black nickel Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" AG auf G1/4" AG - black nickel 64166

und von diesen

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel Winkeladapter Doppel 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel 64102

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö, er meint 90° winkel.....dürften dann diese hier sein: Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtlle 90 drehbar G1/4 - black nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 90 drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62223


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja diese habe ich auch in 11/8 aber ich habe eben gehört das es die anderen sein sollen, es sind ja im endeffekt auch 90° Anschlüsse und wegen der Beweglichkeit der Anschlüsse soll es zu Problemen gekommen sein.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort, werde auch erst mal alles auf Dichtheit überprüfen bevor das System unter Wasser geht nicht das eben der Anschluss undicht ist da eben die von dir verlinkten Anschlüsse auf meiner Pumpe sitzen und das nicht gut währe wenn sie Wasser ab bekommt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hatte genau die 90° winkel was "less is more" zeigt und hatte NIE probleme 

Hatte sie gut 1j im einsatz selbst bei hohem temps von 62-68grad beim benchen waren sie dicht ALSO ICH WÜRDE SIE jeder zeit wieder nehmen wenn ich nen 13/10 oder in seinem fall 16/10 schlauch verwenden würde 

zu der bit frage,bei caseking sind so ziehmlich alles anschlüße,flüssigkeiten extrem überteuert hab vor 1woche extra vergliechen da ich auf 19/13 umgestiegen bin und eh bei AT UND CK bestellen musste und  hab dann freiwillig bei aquatuning bestellt obwohl dort nachnahmen + schlag micht tot gebühren drauf gehen


----------



## Malkolm (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jepp genau die (von Less_Is_More geposteten).
Der Thread kam so vor 4 bis 8 Wochen im Forum mal auf, aber ich weiß nichtmehr ob dsa ein eigener war, oder eine OffTopic Diskussion in irgendeinem anderen.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. dann habe ich soweit auch Glück mit denn Anschlüssen denn sie liefen auch ohne Probleme bei mir bis jetzt, jetzt wird gerade umgebaut.
Wahr wahrscheinlich ein Produktionsfehler denke ich mal, hoffe ich mal.

Mal was anderes ist sehr wichtig, es geht um eine Radiblende von Phobya für einen 360er Radi und zwar dieser hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black 38123

Die 4 äuseren Löcher um die Blende am Gehäuse zu befestigen welche Grösse haben die, ich finde nichts darüber.
Ich weis nicht ob ich M3 oder lieber M4 Schrauben nehmen soll mit denn Muttern dazu.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand schon eine Blende von Phobya verbaut hat und welche Schraubengrösse er genommen hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## stephantime (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Was haltet ihr von diesem Teil 
Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 041 ASUS P8P67 PWM041 ASUS P8P67
ist das ausreichend?
Da ja nur ein kleiner Teil vom Wasser überströmt wird.

Will mir eigentlich dieses Teil holen, das ist aber nirgends lieferbar.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ASUS P8P67 Series Khler Set POM ASUS P8P67 Series Khler Set POM 14465

Das wäre doch eigentlich besser für die Temps oder?
Mir gehts nur um das Cpu teil

gruß stephantime


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Selbst die billigsten No-Name Schraubtüllen die man bei AT oder CK so bekommt verrichten ihren Dienst absolut problemlos. Als Ausnahme sind mir nur die black-nickel drehbaren 90° Winkel-Schraubtüllen bekannt, es gab mal einen Thread in dem mehrere User von einer kleinen Undichtigkeit sprachen.



Z.T. sind es ja gerade die ach-so-tollen Anschlüsse, die zickiger sind... (Stichwort: Fehlende O-Ring-Führung bei PS)




schachi08 schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> Das habe ich ja auch nicht angenommen. Es gibt ja noch andere Qualitätskriterien wie Entgratung, Lackierung und Dichtung.



Ich hab noch keinen einzigen Anschluss gesehen, der auch nur die Spur eines Grates hatte - offensichtlich werden die alle gedreht und dann ist es nun wirklich kein Aufwand, nen etwaigen Grat am Abschluss wegzunehmen. Lackierung wäre wieder reine Optik, aber es gibt ohnehin kaum lackierte Anschlüsse. Die standardmäßige Vernickelung ist auf nem Messingkörper kaum zu vermasseln.

Bleibt Dichtung - da gilt eben "Dicht sind sie alle"(normalerweise) und nur einige wenige brauchen eben etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit beim eindrehen, damit der Dichtring auch richtig sitzt. Da kann aber jeder selbst auf den Produtbildern abschätzen, wie/ob der geführt wird.




snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. dann habe ich soweit auch Glück mit denn Anschlüssen



Undichtigkeiten wurden im Laufe der Zeit von vielen drehbaren Anschlüssen berichtet (z.B. fast allen 90° Adaptern und den meisten 45° Winkeln. Auch nachträglich veränderte Oberflächen -d.h. Anschlüsse, die mal demontiert waren- waren zickig, bevor bunte Sortimente in Großserie kamen), aber wie man sich denken kann, war das nicht beabsichtigt und wurde entsprechend schnell behoben.




stephantime schrieb:


> Hi
> Was haltet ihr von diesem Teil
> Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 041 ASUS P8P67 PWM041 ASUS P8P67
> ist das ausreichend?
> ...


 
Letzteres wäre natürlich besser für die Temperaturen, aber ersteres reicht vollkommen aus. Wandler können verdammt hohe Temperaturen ab. laufen auf billigen Boards z.T. ganz ohne Kühlung.


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stichwort: Fehlende O-Ring-Führung bei PS


 Bevor ich PS-Tüllen hatte hab ich mir darüber auch gedanken gemacht, aber jetzt wo ich 4 Stück habe muss ich sagen, dass das kein Problem ist. Wenn man sie per Hand eindreht, dann gibt es weniger Probleme als bei meinen anderen Anschlüssen (einer meiner Anschlüsse neigt zu Lecks durch einen schlechten (stellenweise zu dünnen) O-Ring). Nur wenn man mit Werkzeug ran geht kann es Probleme geben, wobei man dann auch schnell mal Probleme mit Plexi bekommt.


----------



## wheeler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal kurz gefragt,bevor ich pennen gehe,was sind tüllen? ich habe anschlüsse,schlau...also brauch ich auch tüllen um die zu verbinden? oder ist das anschlussabhängig?
noch ne frage: ich will ne 460 wasserkühlen,brauch ich da immer ne backplate,oder wozu ist diese backplate gut,zur stabilisierung,oder was macht die sonst noch...optik?
n8


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Tüllen" ist die gebräuchliche Bezeichnung für Anschlüsse ohne Überwurfmutter (obwohl natürlich auch bei diesen der Schlauch über eine Mini-Tülle gesteckt wird), letztere werden i.d.R. als "Verschraubung" bezeichnet (obwohl "Tüllen" natürlich auch in die Kühler geschraubt werden)


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Die Backplate ist mehr Optik als alles andere, dient aber sowohl zur Stabilisierung als auch zur Kühlung. 

Der Effekt ist aber eher gering, zumindest der Kühleffekt. 

Tüllen habe ich verbaut, Schraubanschlüße hast du.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



stephantime schrieb:


> Hi
> Was haltet ihr von diesem Teil
> Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec PWM 041 ASUS P8P67 PWM041 ASUS P8P67
> ist das ausreichend?
> ...


 
Ich lach mich schlapp, genau die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt :

Bringts dieser zweifelhafte Mosfet Kühler ? - Forum de Luxx

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die Frage im richtigen Forum gestellt habe !

Denn in diesem Forum hier (PCGH), ist ein *klar* offensichtlich kritischerer Hauptmoderator (Ruyven) am Start @ Wakü. Ob hier das selbe bei der Umfrage raus gekommen wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Wobei ich Aussagen von hervorragend objektiven Legenden wie z.Bsp Kingpirhanas nicht grundsätzlich in Frage stelle, obwohl sicherlich auch Er seine Neigungen hat, haben eben* fast* alle ihre Verbindlichkeiten, das muß man bedenken bei Aussagen im Forums Wakü Bereich !

Im Endeffekt mußte ich für mich feststellen, das ich mit Sandy extrem übertakten will und doch nur der Mips Kühler in Betracht kommt. Hab ihn leider noch nicht verbaut und kann nichts zur rockstability @ 5,25Ghz sagen (mein realistisches Ziel mit meiner CPU), dennoch kam ich zum Schluss das man komplette Kühlsicherheit für eine Spaßsandy braucht und damit Mips.

Solltest du es nicht so heftig treiben wollen dann langt sicher auch Anfi 

Ansonsten bestell bei Mips direkt, geht sau schnell


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass die im Luxx ~der gleichen Meinung sind, wie ich:
"Besser geht immer, aber ist einfach nicht nötig". Auch Extrem-OC sollte da imho keinen großen Einfluss drauf haben - die FETs müssen schließlich gar nicht hochpräzises Ansprechverhalten zeigen, was soll da das letzte K Unterschied bringen?


----------



## Pumpi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein gefühlter Eindruck ist:

Das Sandy Spawas @ Mui akzione richtig Zuwendung brauchen, weil sie ansonsten* richtig* heiß werden.

Das sagt jemand der 1366 @ 1,5 Volt auch schon hatte (@Wakü und @Air).

Und ich glaube das man es hier eigentlich am besten kommunizieren könnte.

Im Sinne der *Xtreme* User


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dachte du wolltest am Ende die AnFis bestellen? So oder so reichen beide Kühlervarianten für dein Vorhaben bestens aus - sind im Prinzip beide übertrieben. Die MosFETs liefern die geforderte Leistung in der Regel sogar problemlos mit den Originalkühlern, ohne durch hohe Temperaturen Schaden zu nehmen oder instabile Spannungen auszugeben. Selbst bei Extrem-OC Versuchen, also nicht mit Wakü sondern mit aktiven Kühlmethoden (LN2 oder DIce) bleiben die MosFETs häufig mit den Originalkühlern bestückt (oft nicht mal mit Zusatzlüftern) - einfach weil´s problemlos reicht . Die MosFETs sind Leistungsbauteile und halten einfach viel höhere Temperaturen problemlos aus (obwohl sie durchaus einen ausgeprägte temperatuabhängigkeit ihrer Leistungskennlinie haben). Temperaturen bei denen man sich am Kühlkörper innerhalb von Sekunden die Finger verbrennt, sind für die MosFETs im Sinne ihrer Operationfähigkeit kein Problem. Die zulässigen Betriebstemperaturen für viele MosFETs liegen weit oberhalb von 100°C. Solange die MosFET weit genug überdimensioniert sind, was bei OC-Boards entweder über die Anzahl der Phasen oder über den verbauten Bauteiltyp geschieht liefern die Wandler auch bei MosFET-Temperaturen von 100°C und noch genügend Leistung und stabile Spannungen für Extrem-OC Versuche. Nur bei schlecht bestückten Boards, bei denen die Wandler schon die Grundleistung nur knapp bereit stellen können ist die MosFET-Temperatur u.U. ein wichtiges Thema beim Übertakten - man denke an Mini-ITX Boards mit wenigen Phasen etc.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran also ist es doch besser das ich mir neue Anschlüsse besorge wenn sie länger im System wahren und jetzt erst mal rum liegen oder reicht es wenn ich mir Dichtungsringe hole falls die alten schon spröde werden oder woran liegt das, dass sie lecken.
Das Problem ist das eben 2 Stück an meiner Pumpe bzw. wieder an die Pumpe kommen und Wasser auf der Pumpe = nicht gut sowie auf Hardware.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen ob ich lieber mir neue Anschlüsse holen soll oder sie erst mal länger teste ob sie dicht sind , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Mein gefühlter Eindruck ist:
> 
> Das Sandy Spawas @ Mui akzione richtig Zuwendung brauchen, weil sie ansonsten* richtig* heiß werden.



Seeeeehhhhr präzise Angabe...




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Selbst bei Extrem-OC Versuchen, also nicht mit Wakü sondern mit aktiven Kühlmethoden (LN2 oder DIce) bleiben die MosFETs häufig mit den Originalkühlern bestückt (oft nicht mal mit Zusatzlüftern) - einfach weil´s problemlos reicht .



Gerade bei LN2 hat man afaik z.T. eher das Problem, dass die Mosfets durch die Wärmeableitung im Board durch den herauswabernden, sehr kalten Stickstoff unter optimale Betriebstemperaturen gekühlt werden.




snapstar123 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran also ist es doch besser das ich mir neue Anschlüsse besorge wenn sie länger im System wahren und jetzt erst mal rum liegen oder reicht es wenn ich mir Dichtungsringe hole falls die alten schon spröde werden oder woran liegt das, dass sie lecken.


 
Da die Probleme immer bei der internen Abdichtung im Drehbereich des Winkels auftraten, tippe ich mal darauf, dass bei deren Zusammensetzung der dort liegende Dichtring misshandelt wurde. Austauschen ist da nicht wirklich einfach möglich und wenn die Dinger einmal dicht waren, dann sollte sich daran in den ersten Jahrzehnten sachgemäßer Nutzung auch nichts ändern.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran O.K. danke für die Antwort, ja meinte eigentlich die normalen Dichringe am Gewinde.
Also ich habe extra alles überprüft mit Küchenrollen und nichts ist aus gelaufen, währe auch fatal gewehsen denn genau darüber sind die Festplatten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Festplatten haben sich bei mir als überaus wasserfest erwiesen. Meine alten SP120 haben im Laufe der Jahre sicherlich ein halbes dutzend Mal Wasser auf die Rübe bekommen und eine läuft immer noch.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade bei LN2 hat man afaik z.T. eher das Problem, dass die Mosfets durch die Wärmeableitung im Board durch den herauswabernden, sehr kalten Stickstoff unter optimale Betriebstemperaturen gekühlt werden.


Über den gasförmigen Stickstoff eher weniger (was man wabern sieht ist ja nur kondensierte Luftfeuchtigkeit), aber über die Platine wird da sicher ein messbarer Wärmestrom abgezogen. So stark, dass sich das negativ auf die Leistung der MosFETs auswirken würde, aber auf keinen Fall. So niedrige Temperaturen, dass so ein Effekt zum Tragen kommen könnte erreicht man eigentlich nur im Pot selbst. Effektiv sind die MosFETS bei solchen Aufbauten mEn eher ziemlich heiß .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 nach meiner Beobachtung ist der Stickstoff noch kalt genug, um nach unten übers Board abzufließen. Aber ggf. hängt die Wirkung auch stark vom System ab (Stichwort: Benchbox) - auf alle Fälle gehört sie in ein anderes Forum


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran O.K. das ist mal was, das die Festplatten das aushalten, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht aber danke schon mal für die Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin am überlegen ob ich meinem system noch nen 120er Radi gönne. Bisher habe ich einen 420er (800 rpm) mit GPU und CPU /NB (siehe sig). Da ich der GPU noch 15% mehr Takt geben werde (Brink lässt grüßen) bekomme ich vermutlich im Sommer Temperatur probleme.
Meine Wassertemps sind (gemessen am Radiatoreingang (warm)) unter Vollast um die 38-40°C bei 22 °C Raumtemp und 27°C Case temp. Der 420er zieht die Luft aus dem Case. Im Sommer könnte es bei Übertaktung dann doch recht warm werden. 
Deswegen meine Frage wieviel Watt führt ein 120er Radi ab mit 700 rpm Lüftern? Oder anders ausgedrückt ist die Verbesserung der Temperatur signifikant?
P.S. Meine Wassertemp im AGb gemessen liegt immer 3-4°C unter dem Radiatorwert.


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

@Spawa's Da ich mir einen Gpu-only Kuehler fuer meine Gtx 460 gekauft habe muss ich demnaechst einige passiv Kuehler fuer meine Gtx 460 bestellen.

Jetzt ist es bei mir so das meine Spawa's aufm Board bei ca 1,3V und 3,8ghz Cpu Spannung/Takt anfangen ein Fiepen zu erzeugen. 
Wuerde es jetzt etwas bringen, da nochmal ein paar mehr passiv Kuehler von Koolance drauf zu basteln? Koennte man so das Fiepen ausmerzen oder wuerde es trotzdem weiter bestehen, da die Last einfach zu gross ist? Das Fiepen tritt ja nur bei groesserem Oc auf und nicht mit Standard-Settings.

Mein Board steht in der Sig

Edit:@Fusion du haettest mit einem Zusatz 120er in etwa 25% mehr Flaeche als mit deinem jetzigen 420er das heisst du kannst dein Wasser Delta T um ca 25% senken.


----------



## Less_Is_More (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> du haettest mit einem Zusatz 120er in etwa 25% mehr Flaeche als mit deinem jetzigen 420er das heisst du kannst dein Wasser Delta T um ca 25% senken.



aus irgendeinem grund kann ich das nicht so ganz glauben, weiß auch nicht woran das liegt
kann das noch wer bestätigen?


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Less_Is_More schrieb:
			
		

> aus irgendeinem grund kann ich das nicht so ganz glauben, weiß auch nicht woran das liegt
> kann das noch wer bestätigen?



Wollen wir zusammen rechnen?

Also:
Ein 420er Radi hat 3x140 d.h.
14x14x3=588 damit hast du die Flaeche des 420er's

Der 120er entsprechend 
12x12=144 

Teilst du jetzt die 588 durch 144 bekommst du 4,1 raus.
588:144=4,08

Das wiederum heisst der 420er hat ca die 4-fache Flaeche gegenueber dem 120er, das entspricht wiederum den 25% mehr Flaeche die der 120er Zusaetzlich bringt.

Somit komme ich auf mein Ergebnis und nun kommst du


----------



## Less_Is_More (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das hat alles seine richtigkeit. 
ich bezweifle jedoch, dass wenn man einen 120er radi dazuschaltet sich die temperatur ebenfalls um 25% verringert.

nehmen wir an ein 420er radi kühlt eine cpu auf 60°.
nach deinen angaben müsste sich die temperatur dann wie folgt verhalten:
+1 120er radiator =  45°
+1 120er radiator = 34°
+1 120er Radiator = 25,5°

und das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu simpel um auf kühle temperaturen zu kommen
vielleicht hast du ja recht, möchte dir nichts unterstellen, aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass es anders ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temps würden vieleicht um ein paar k fallen aber mehr auch nicht.
2-3°C kann man mit einem 140er schon raus holen mehr geht aber auch nicht bzw. bezweifle ich das es einen Sinn hat.
Ist wie bei mir der eine Radi dient auch mehr der Optik und verschönerung im Gehäuse aber so richtig bringt er auch nichts , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Less_Is_More schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das hat alles seine richtigkeit.
> ich bezweifle jedoch, dass wenn man einen 120er radi dazuschaltet sich die temperatur ebenfalls um 25% verringert.
> 
> nehmen wir an ein 420er radi kühlt eine cpu auf 60°.
> ...



Zitieren ich habe vom Delta T des Wassers gesprochen.
Das Delta T des Wassers ist die Differenz Temperatur zwischen Raumtemp und Wassertemp.
Meine Rechnung bezieht sich also nur auf Delta T Wasser und nicht auf Cpu/Graka Temps.

Edit: Verstehst du mich jetzt? Waere es so wie du es vermutet hast haette ja ein unterschiedlicher Cpu-Kuehler gar keinen Einfluss

Edit 2: Das gilt natuerlich nur bei Baugleichen Radiatoren, die sich nur in der groesse unterscheiden und mit gleichen Lueftern und gleich viel rpm betrieben werden(falls jetzt wieder jemand meckert)


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat vom Delta der Wassertemp zur Luft geredet. 

Außerdem wenn man noch einen 2. 120er dazu hängt sind es natürlich nur noch 20% usw.

Zu langsam.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage zum Nova. Ist es besser den Einlass oben oder unten zu machen?
Ich hab unten den Einlass und den Auslass oben


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage zum Nova. Ist es besser den Einlass oben oder unten zu machen?
> Ich hab unten den Einlass und den Auslass oben



Anders rum ist vllt. fuer die Pumpe leichter, sollten aber sonst beide Varianten funktionieren.


----------



## Less_Is_More (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt, das kann dann schon hinhauen
hab mich da wohl etwas vertan.....^^


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Less_Is_More schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, das kann dann schon hinhauen
> hab mich da wohl etwas vertan.....^^



Ja ich glaube du konntest einfach mit Delta T Wasser nichts anfangen...
Ist aber ja nicht schlimm

@Uter Mit dem zu langsam ist uns beiden schon oefters passiert auf meiner oder wie in diesem Fall auf deiner Seite


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm 5° ist eher so das was ich anpeile. deltaT Wasser.


----------



## wilsonmp (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Nova. Ist es besser den Einlass oben oder unten zu machen?
> Ich hab unten den Einlass und den Auslass oben


 

Beste Lösung für´s Entlüften!

Ansonsten zählt nur die Höhendifferenz Pumpe --> "Wasseroberfläche" (höchster Punkt).


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum Nova. Ist es besser den Einlass oben oder unten zu machen?
> Ich hab unten den Einlass und den Auslass oben


 Passt schon. So wie es jetzt ist geht das Entlüften am einfachsten. Ansonsten sind Höhenunterschiede nur beim Befüllen u.U. ein Problem (selbst da meist nicht).

@ HAWX:
Stimmt, bei uns passierts überdurchschnittlich oft.


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

fuSi0n schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm 5° ist eher so das was ich anpeile. deltaT Wasser.



Naja dann rechne aus und guck ob du es erreichst Klappt aber wohl eher nicht obwohl ich dein Delta T nicht kenne.

@Uter in einem Fred hatten wir das glaub ich sogar 2 mal^^ Ich weiss nur nicht welcher das war


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Realität sinkt die Temp auch nicht ganz so stark, zumindest wenn man alle Lüfter wieder etwas drosselt, da es mehr geworden sind.

@ HAWX:
Ja, da war ich auch zu spät, hab das gemerkt und edithiert und du hast es nicht gesehen und hast auch nochwas geschrieben, warst also dann auch zu langsam.  
Heute bin ich aber ziemlich langsam bzw. hier ist ziemlich viel los, mein letzter Post war ja auch wieder halb unnötig...


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> In der Realität sinkt die Temp auch nicht ganz so stark, zumindest wenn man alle Lüfter wieder etwas drosselt, da es mehr geworden sind.
> 
> @ HAWX:
> Ja, da war ich auch zu spät, hab das gemerkt und edithiert und du hast es nicht gesehen und hast auch nochwas geschrieben, warst also dann auch zu langsam.
> Heute bin ich aber ziemlich langsam bzw. hier ist ziemlich viel los, mein letzter Post war ja auch wieder halb unnötig...



Ja heute ist echt im Vergleich zu sonst, total viel los. Woran das wohl liegt... Vorhin haben wir schon wieder in unterschiedlichen Threads in der gleichen Minute gepostet


----------



## wheeler (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wird der ram eigentlich auch geküjöt,ich meine watercool mässig,oder? gibt es da am mainboard wichtigere sachen,die man erst kühlen sollte.???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DDR3 Kühlung ist so ziemlich das unnötigste, was es am Wakü-Markt gibt. (gäbs den Tass-o-Matic nicht, wäre es DAS unnötigste. Noch deutlich vor Festplattenkühlern und wassergekühlten Lüftersteuerungen)


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> @Spawa's Da ich mir einen Gpu-only Kuehler fuer meine Gtx 460 gekauft habe muss ich demnaechst einige passiv Kuehler fuer meine Gtx 460 bestellen.
> 
> Jetzt ist es bei mir so das meine Spawa's aufm Board bei ca 1,3V und 3,8ghz Cpu Spannung/Takt anfangen ein Fiepen zu erzeugen.
> Wuerde es jetzt etwas bringen, da nochmal ein paar mehr passiv Kuehler von Koolance drauf zu basteln? Koennte man so das Fiepen ausmerzen oder wuerde es trotzdem weiter bestehen, da die Last einfach zu gross ist? Das Fiepen tritt ja nur bei groesserem Oc auf und nicht mit Standard-Settings.
> ...



Hehe ich zitier mich mal selbst...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir wäre bislang kein Zusammenhang zwischen Spannungswandlerfiepen und Temperatur bekannt. Ohnehin gehen die Geräusche oft von den Spulen, nicht den MOSFETs aus.


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wäre bislang kein Zusammenhang zwischen Spannungswandlerfiepen und Temperatur bekannt. Ohnehin gehen die Geräusche oft von den Spulen, nicht den MOSFETs aus.



Das heisst das Fiepen wuerde wohl weitergehen und mir die zusaetlichen Kuehlkoerper auf dem Board nichts nutzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würde ich erwarten, aber ich kenne keine Erfahrungsberichte dazu. Spulenfiepen von Boards ist doch eher selten (und hängt dann z.T. mit dem Netzteil zusammen - wobei es keine Allgemeingültigen Aussagen gibt).


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich erwarten, aber ich kenne keine Erfahrungsberichte dazu. Spulenfiepen von Boards ist doch eher selten (und hängt dann z.T. mit dem Netzteil zusammen - wobei es keine Allgemeingültigen Aussagen gibt).



Naja an meinem NT liegt es nicht, es kommt definitiv vom Board und es hoert sich auch nicht wie ein Spulenfiepen von Graka's an das ist irgendwie ein ganz eigener Ton...


----------



## Resax (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reicht ein 240 slim für nen i3 2100 und ner gtx 470??


----------



## <BaSh> (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich verneinen. Der 240iger reicht für CPU aber noch ne gtx 470 dazu wird eng.


----------



## Resax (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mhhm aber der cpu zieht gerade mal 45Watt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Endlich ist es so weit:

aquasuite 2012 Beta und Firmware 1011 für aquaero 5 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Resax (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wie siehts aus mit nem 240 für ein i3 2100 und ner GTX560 Ti.
möchte es halt alles in ein lain li cube rein basteln


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

Resax schrieb:
			
		

> und wie siehts aus mit nem 240 für ein i3 2100 und ner GTX560 Ti.
> möchte es halt alles in ein lain li cube rein basteln



Das halte ich auch fuer zu eng.(wenn auch moeglich aber laut/heiss) Falls du das Case noch nicht hast kauf dir ein anderes oder freunde dich mit einer externen Loesung an


----------



## Resax (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja aber ne h50 ist doch auch nicht so laut, sondern eigtlich recht leise...
und die gtx zieht glaub ich höchstens 200 Watt strom.
also würden sie ca 240 Watt strom ziehen, sodass sie wahrscheinlich ca 150 watt oder so WÄRrme erzuegen würden.(wahrscheinlich noch weniger)


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

Resax schrieb:
			
		

> naja aber ne h50 ist doch auch nicht so laut, sondern eigtlich recht leise...
> und die gtx zieht glaub ich höchstens 200 Watt strom.
> also würden sie ca 240 Watt strom ziehen, sodass sie wahrscheinlich ca 150 watt oder so WÄRrme erzuegen würden.(wahrscheinlich noch weniger)



Hoer mir blos mit der H50 auf!
Die ist fuer mich weder leise noch kuehl!
Und das bei lediglich 120w Cpu's!


----------



## Resax (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ichj weiss ja nicht, aber du weisst schon das der i3 45 watt cpu ist?


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

Resax schrieb:
			
		

> ichj weiss ja nicht, aber du weisst schon das der i3 45 watt cpu ist?



Er will aber ne Gtx560 miteinbinden, allein deshalb faellt die H50 schon raus


----------



## Resax (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

äh ist schon klar und übrigens bin ich der er...
ausserdem will ich keine h50, sondern nen 240 radiator, der meinen i3 2100 und ne hd560ti kühlt.


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

Resax schrieb:
			
		

> äh ist schon klar und übrigens bin ich der er...
> ausserdem will ich keine h50, sondern nen 240 radiator, der meinen i3 2100 und ne hd560ti kühlt.



Oh sorry im Quatschfred verlier ich immer so schnell die Uebersicht
Wie gesagt ist mit einem 240er schwer bzw nicht mehr leise/laut.


----------



## Resax (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm,
also leiser wie ein normaler graka kühler ist es doch auf jeden fall oder


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

Resax schrieb:
			
		

> hmm,
> also leiser wie ein normaler graka kühler ist es doch auf jeden fall oder



Kommt auf den Graka Luefter an und welche Luefter auf dem Radiator sind


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Resax schrieb:


> hmm,
> also leiser wie ein normaler graka kühler ist es doch auf jeden fall oder


 
Zumindest bei gleicher GPU-Temperatur - ja.
Aber wenn du Platz für nen High-End-Luftkühler hast und den Luftaustausch einigermaßen organisierst (gerade bei kleinen Gehäusen sollte direkter Zugang zu Außenluft ja kein Problem sein), wirst du nicht wesentlich schlechter liegen und du kannst dir den Aufwand mit der Pumpe sparen.


----------



## wheeler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so
zur guten nacht 
kann mir jemand nen cpu cooler für amd empfehlen? bitte so um die 60 takken,wenn es geht bischen durchsichtig das man die " flüsigkeit" auch sehen kann.ich blick in dem jungle langsam nimmer durch.....

n8 wheeler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plexideckel fertigt derzeit afaik nur noch EK. HF liegt knapp oberhalb deines Limits, LTX deutlich drunter und ist auch brauchbar.


----------



## wheeler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch nochmal edit:
wenn der cooler hersteller schreibt das man WLP verwenden soll,sollte man das auch tun,oder?
ein pad ersetzt sicher nicht eine gute paste,oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> wenn der cooler hersteller schreibt das man WLP verwenden soll,sollte man das auch tun,oder?



Ja sollte man . Es gibt inzwischen Pads mit ähnlich hoher Wärmleitfähigkeit wie Pasten (Flüssigmetall mal außen vor), aber den Dicke lässt sie im Einsatz natürlich dennoch deutlich schlechter wirken als WLP.


----------



## wheeler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke. einen hab ich noch 

ich habe mir folgenden watercooler für meine GPU zugelegt:
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquagraFX für GTX 460 (GF104) G1/4 23508
und frage mich wo ich eine passende backplate finde


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst keine Backplate. Es gibt nur die von EK.


----------



## wheeler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brauch ich keine oder passt keine.denn mit BP siehst das system schon besser aus,oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steht doch alles im meinem Post. 



> denn mit BP siehst das system schon besser aus,oder?


Finde ich nicht.


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ja sollte man . Es gibt inzwischen Pads mit ähnlich hoher Wärmleitfähigkeit wie Pasten (Flüssigmetall mal außen vor), aber den Dicke lässt sie im Einsatz natürlich dennoch deutlich schlechter wirken als WLP.


 
Hast du zufällig schon mal die neuen XT-Pads von Phobya getestet? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob man den Unterschied der angegebenen Wärmeleitfähigkeit von + 2 W/mK gegenüber den normalen Pads messen kann. Vermutlich geht die Differenz in der Messungenauigkeit unter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> brauch ich keine oder passt keine.denn mit BP siehst das system schon besser aus,oder?



Die EK passt natürlich von den Lochabständen, aber afaik nicht von den Lochdurchmessern und definitiv nicht von den Schraubenlängen her. Wenn dir die Optik wichtig ist, könntest du also mit n bissl Basteln was erreichen. Wenn du nicht Basteln willst, kannst dus dir sparen.




Klutten schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig schon mal die neuen XT-Pads von Phobya getestet? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob man den Unterschied der angegebenen Wärmeleitfähigkeit von + 2 W/mK gegenüber den normalen Pads messen kann. Vermutlich geht die Differenz in der Messungenauigkeit unter.


 
Bei Wärmeleitpasten hat man Unterschiede dieser Größenordnung in den Herstellerangaben auch in den erreichten Temperaturen messen können. Aber weltbewegende Unterschiede sind das, zumal bei den geringeren Flächenleistungen typischer Pad-Anwendungen sicherlich nicht.
Zumindest die non-XT Phobya-Pads kann ich aber schon allein aufgrund der Verarbeitbarkeit wärmstens empfehlen. Kein Vergleich mit dem Kram, den EK oder WC beilegen.


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die normalen Pads von Phobya habe ich auch schon häufig verwendet. Aus Gründen der Faulheit und auch mangelnden Pads zum Vergleich, bin ich aber noch nie dazu gekommen, Vergleiche anzustellen. 

...außerdem habe ich keine Grafikkarte. 

...wird Zeit, dass ich eine bestelle und meinen Spielerechner in Gang setze.


----------



## wheeler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

onboard graka oder spielst du ohne bild nur mit ton...wie stylisch he he


----------



## Less_Is_More (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,

hab da mal eine frage zum aquacomputer filter.
wenn ich mich nicht irre, wird der lochabstand mit 52 millimetern beschrieben.
wieso werden dann keine 16/10 schraubtüllen unterstützt, das sollte doch *locker* reichen?!


ps. ich weiß, über den sinn eines filters kann man streiten usw.......vorallem, da es ein mips sixdesign um die hälfte des preises ja auch tun würde.
allerdings gilt für mich, wenn ein filter, dann dieser, wegen der praktischen säuberung des auffangnetzes *ohne* das wasser abzulassen!

über meinungen und deren gleichen wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 52mm Lochabstand, sind die Befestigungslöcher in der Blende.


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> onboard graka oder spielst du ohne bild nur mit ton...wie stylisch he he


 
Mein Arbeitsrechner hat eine Onboard-Grafik, mein Testrechner eine 8800 GT und mein Spielerechner wartet auf eine GTX 580/590. Ich bin nur zu faul zum Bestellen und schiebe es Woche um Woche auf. Anschließend geht die Arbeit ja auch erst richtig los, denn dann muss ich mir einen Kühler für die Grafikkarte bauen.


----------



## Less_Is_More (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Die 52mm Lochabstand, sind die Befestigungslöcher in der Blende.



oho.....das würde sinn ergeben, danke
nehme an, dass genug platz für einen 90° winkel + normalen 16/10er sein wird...


----------



## wheeler (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da lese ich mich bischen wund,und frag mich...was soll man sich als flüssigkeit nehmen,un auch wieviel? mehr als 1 liter?

gefunden hab ich das hier z.b. :Aqua Computer Webshop - Double Protect Ultra 1l - BlueMotion UV-aktiv 53120
ist da eigentlich "alles " drin was macn so braucht...bzw. was braucht man alles?? korrosionsschutz..algenschutz....noch was?
man man man auf was man alles achten muss...puhh


----------



## quadratkeks (22. Mai 2011)

Das Zeug ist Spitze, mehr brauchst du nicht.
Außer natürlich zum sauber machen vorher. 
Ich habe zwei Liter bestellt, sobald ich die Kühlung befülle, lasse ich dich wissen wie viel du brauchst.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



quadratkeks schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist Spitze, mehr brauchst du nicht.
> Außer natürlich zum sauber machen vorher.
> Ich habe zwei Liter bestellt, sobald ich die Kühlung befülle, lasse ich dich wissen wie viel du brauchst.


 
Also in meiner Wakü 360er Radi,150er AGB und knapp 2,5m Schlauch und Cpu-Kühler komme ich auf insgesamt ziemlich genau 500ml Wasser im gesamten Kreislauf.


----------



## wheeler (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und was brauch ich wieder zum reiningen...glglglg oh man


----------



## Uter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Prinzip brauchst du gar keinen Zusatz (wenn du kein Alu hast). Falls du doch einen willst hat sich G48, Inno Protect IP und AC Double Protect bewährt. 

Zum Reinigen schwören manche auf Cillit Bang. Ich hab bis jetzt immer günstigere Reinigungsmittel genommen und hatte noch keine Probleme.


----------



## wheeler (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Im Prinzip brauchst du gar keinen Zusatz (wenn du kein Alu hast). Falls du doch einen willst hat sich G48, Inno Protect IP und AC Double Protect bewährt.
> 
> .



und wo bekommt man die zusätze?


----------



## Less_Is_More (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> und wo bekommt man die zusätze?



du brauchst ja eben keine zusätze, wenn du zb AC DP Ultra nimmst! da ist schon alles fix und fertig.
daher auch der name.....fertiggemisch


----------



## Uter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Z.B. bei Aquatuning. Die Entsorgung ist das größere Problem als die Beschaffung. 

(Wenn du nur dest. Wasser nimmst hast du die Probleme nicht, es ist deutlich günstiger und zum Spülen brauchst du es eh.)


----------



## david430 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sers leute, ich hab mal ne frage. gibts 5,25 schachtblenden und pci slotblenden, die löcher für wasserkühlungsschläuche haben. war schon am suchen, aber wusste nicht genau, wie ich das in 2-3 suchbegriffe unterteilen könnte. hoffe sowas gibts.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also PCI-Blenden gibts - z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblende mit 2x Schlauchdurchfhrung Slotblende mit 2x Schlauchdurchfhrung 32001 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung - black nickel Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung - black nickel 32081, aber nur für schmale Schläuche. Ohne die Gummimuffen (Vorsicht scharfe Kanten!) könntest du vllt. auch noch nen dickeren Schlauch durchbekommen. Von 5,25" Blenden mit Schlauchdurchführungen weiß ich nix, da würde ich einfach selbst basteln nahe legen. Auf die PCI-Blende würde ich auch verzichten, bohr lieber 2 Löcher hinten ins Case , schnall ne Gummimuffe drüber und du hast genau die Maße die dubrauchst, und besser aussehen tut es sicher auch noch (je nach Case und Können).

Edit: wenn du nicht selbst bohren möchtest, vllt das hier "zweckentfremden": Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Frontblende fr 6x Vandalismustaster 16mm - schwarz Phobya Frontblende fr 6x Vandalismustaster 16mm - schwarz 70118


----------



## Uter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung - black nickel Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfhrung - black nickel 32081

Für 5,25" wär mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## Less_Is_More (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß zufällig jemand von euch, ob man bei den neuen alphacool schraubtüllen auch noch D-ringe dazu bestellen muss?
über die höhe des gewindes wird leider keine aussage gemacht

ps. Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtlle G1/4 - Deep Black Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtlle G1/4 - Deep Black 62377


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Anschlüssen sind immer O-Ringe dabei.


----------



## Less_Is_More (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das schon, aber kann es nicht dennoch sein, dass das gewinde zu lang ist und ich einen D-ring/ dickeren O-ring brauche?


----------



## Gnome (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagt mal Leute...hat einer von euch zufällig den Link von bundymania, wo der mal die Alphacool Schraubanschlüsse gepostet hat? Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass er oder jemand anders mal jede menge Bilder davon online gestellt hat, wo irgendwo 100 Anschlüsse oder so zu sehen waren in Kupfer, silber und schwarz. Ich find den Link nicht mehr! Habt ihr den mal bitte?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> das schon, aber kann es nicht dennoch sein, dass das gewinde zu lang ist und ich einen D-ring/ dickeren O-ring brauche?


Dann brauchste Distanzringe.

@Gnome das war Cartago im Bilderthread.


----------



## Gnome (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke KingPiranhas! Hab das Bild gefunden, aber das ist es nicht. Hat mir trotzdem extrem weitergeholfen! Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich die Alphacool kaufen werde .

Dennoch such ich das Bild mit denn 100-200 Anschlüssen von Alphacool. Das muss bundymania gewesen sein, da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher....ich finds nur einfach nicht 


///Edit:

Ich glaube die Bilder waren in dem Post hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-704.html#post2882188 - da hat er die restlichen leider rausgelöscht. Schade .


Naja was solls...


----------



## Uter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Bild weiß ich nicht, aber guck mal hier.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. bei Aquatuning. Die Entsorgung ist das größere Problem als die Beschaffung.
> 
> .)



Ach das wird einfach in den Ausguss gekippt


----------



## Less_Is_More (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Dann brauchste Distanzringe.



ich glaube, du verstehst nicht ganz was ich meine.
nochmal: ich möchte evtl. alphacool schraubis verwenden. 
und da nirgends steht, wie lang deren gewinde sind, daher wollte ich wissen ob sie vielleicht jemand besitzt und sagen kann, ob er D-ringe gebraucht hat, oder nicht.

@Gnome

ich weiß was du meinst. einen genauen link kann ich dir leider auch nicht geben, bin aber erst kürzlich ein paar bilderthreads durch wo deine gesuchten dabei waren
sind aber iwo bei hardwareluxx....

ps. 


das wäre einer dieser threads. (ist nummer 18) such dich einfach durch, viel erfolg


----------



## Gnome (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Das Bild weiß ich nicht, aber guck mal hier.


 
Jaaaa Uter genau das wars! Geil! Danke! Genau das hatte er noch fotografiert! Im Luxx hab ichs leider nich gefunden aber das Video reicht mir . Göttlich!

Danke Jungs, für eure Mühe


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> ich glaube, du verstehst nicht ganz was ich meine.
> nochmal: ich möchte evtl. alphacool schraubis verwenden.
> und da nirgends steht, wie lang deren gewinde sind, daher wollte ich wissen ob sie vielleicht jemand besitzt und sagen kann, ob er D-ringe gebraucht hat, oder nicht.


Kommt auch auf die Komponenten an. Meist braucht man kein Distanzringe.


----------



## wilsonmp (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt vielleicht gerade nicht rein, aber wenn es noch wärmer wird ersticke ich hier. 

Mein erstes Jahr mit Wasserkühlung und ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass dies mit Luftkühlern im Gehäuse funktioniert hätte. 

Umgerechnet 14x 120er Radis kühlen zwei 5970, eine GTS250 und einen x1090t + Board. Davon ein 1080er extern (9x120).
Im Idle ok, aber unter Last bis 35(+)°C  Wasser und die Lüfter werden dann auf 100% hochgeregelt (1200 1/min)
Wenn ich die Fenster nicht öffne, steigt das und wird brutal warm im Raum (15m²)

Wow, was für eine Erfahrung und der Nachtrag: "was, wenn das mal ein richtiger Sommer wird?"


----------



## Uter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ach das wird einfach in den Ausguss gekippt


 Naja, das wär ökologisch nicht so toll und afaik sogar illegal.


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das wär ökologisch nicht so toll und afaik sogar illegal.



So schlimm kann, das aber nicht sein. Mein Vater hat viel an Auto's rumgeschraubt und wenn man da mal nicht weiss was in dem jeweiligen Gefaess ist probiert man einfach mal ne Fingerspitze. G48 schmeckt suesslich hat er mir gesagt Naja ich war noch nie in der Situation meine Wakue aus zu leeren.


----------



## fuSi0n (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> So schlimm kann, das aber nicht sein. Mein Vater hat viel an Auto's rumgeschraubt und wenn man da mal nicht weiss was in dem jeweiligen Gefaess ist probiert man einfach mal ne Fingerspitze. G48 schmeckt suesslich hat er mir gesagt Naja ich war noch nie in der Situation meine Wakue aus zu leeren.


 
Das ist mal ein klassiches Totschlagargument...

Ich kann dir eine reihe absolut letaler Stoffe geben, die dir sogar gut schmecken würden  Und nur weil dein Vater das macht ist es noch lange nicht richtig


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine zwischen Frage, es geht um die Pumpe bzw. um denn Platz wo sie hin soll.
Ist es eigentlich egal wo die Pumpe sitzt wegen der Förderhöhe die sie leisten muss, der AGB muss immer vor der Pumpe sein und auch höher das weis ich.
Mir geht es darum, ich könnte die Pumpe mittig im Gehäuse platzieren aber unten währe ein Radi wo die Pumpe das Wasser nach oben saugen muss, wenn sie unten beim Radi währe wie sieht es dann aus oder spielt das keine Rolle wo die Pumpe im Gehäuse sitzt, hauptsache der AGB kommt vor der Pumpe.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen ob das auswirkungen auf die Leistung der Pumpe hat oder ob es völlig gleich ist wo sie sitzt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch mal gefragt:
wenn ich folgende anschlüsse habe :1x EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 16/12mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 (ID 7/16" OD 5/8")  wie komme ich da auf die schlaugrösse die passend ist?


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mal eine zwischen Frage, es geht um die Pumpe bzw. um denn Platz wo sie hin soll.
> Ist es eigentlich egal wo die Pumpe sitzt wegen der Förderhöhe die sie leisten muss, der AGB muss immer vor der Pumpe sein und auch höher das weis ich.
> Mir geht es darum, ich könnte die Pumpe mittig im Gehäuse platzieren aber unten währe ein Radi wo die Pumpe das Wasser nach oben saugen muss, wenn sie unten beim Radi währe wie sieht es dann aus oder spielt das keine Rolle wo die Pumpe im Gehäuse sitzt, hauptsache der AGB kommt vor der Pumpe.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen ob das auswirkungen auf die Leistung der Pumpe hat oder ob es völlig gleich ist wo sie sitzt , Mfg Snapstar


 
Die Auswirkungen sind recht minimal, da es sich um ein geschlossenes System handelt.
In Klartext: die Pumpe _drückt _das Wasser durch den gesamten Kreislauf, also auch - in Deinem Beispiel - durch den Radi zur pumpe bzw. zum AGB wieder hoch.
Ich hatte bei mir auch den Radi - Mora 2 - unterm Schreibtisch, also ~1m tiefer als die Pumpe - Probleme hatte ich nur durch die unheimlich restriktiven Schnellkupplungen; nachdem ich die raus geworfen habe, hatte ich auch die - für eine Laing normalen - 60 Liter Durchfluss.

Kann höchstens beim Entlüften Probleme geben, wie jeder 'Luftsack'.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> das schon, aber kann es nicht dennoch sein, dass das gewinde zu lang ist und ich einen D-ring/ dickeren O-ring brauche?



Bei den zwei Windungen, die auf dem Bild sind, würde ich eher Silikon zum festkleben kaufen, denn Distanzringe 




HAWX schrieb:


> Ach das wird einfach in den Ausguss gekippt



Von der weiteren Befürwortung illegaler Aktivitäten in diesem Forum bitte ich abzusehen.



HAWX schrieb:


> So schlimm kann, das aber nicht sein. Mein Vater hat viel an Auto's rumgeschraubt und wenn man da mal nicht weiss was in dem jeweiligen Gefaess ist probiert man einfach mal ne Fingerspitze. G48 schmeckt suesslich hat er mir gesagt Naja ich war noch nie in der Situation meine Wakue aus zu leeren.



Nur weil der Selektions-Teil der Evolution machmal zu spät zuschlägt, um die Sache mit der Reproduktion zu verhindern, heißt das nicht, dass ein Verhalten ok ist.




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, ich könnte die Pumpe mittig im Gehäuse platzieren aber unten währe ein Radi wo die Pumpe das Wasser nach oben saugen muss, wenn sie unten beim Radi währe wie sieht es dann aus oder spielt das keine Rolle wo die Pumpe im Gehäuse sitzt, hauptsache der AGB kommt vor der Pumpe.



Hochsaugen kann sie genauso schlecht, wie du Zeichen setzen 
Aber wenn der Kreislauf gefüllt ist, dann kann sie das Wasser durch den ganzen Kreislauf und dann auch von unten aus dem Radi drücken.


----------



## ediracer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ wheeler: 

du brauchst Schlauch mit 12mm Innendurchmesser und 16mm Außendurchmesser, z.b. die hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ClearFlex60 Schlauch 16/12mm klar ClearFlex60 Schlauch 16/12mm Clear 59023

ob der gut ist, hab ich keine Ahnung. Eventuell könnte noch 11/16 Schlauch passen, diese Angabe ist aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Casper0011 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sone Frage am Rande
Bin auf der Suche nach nem brauchbaren Durchflusssensor aber bin mir unsicher ob ich den überhaupt auslesen kann.
Brauche ich dafür ne eigene Steuerung oder kommt beispielsweise ne Lüftersteuerung ala NZXT Sentry LX damit klar?


----------



## wheeler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ediracer schrieb:


> @ wheeler:
> 
> du brauchst Schlauch mit 12mm Innendurchmesser und 16mm Außendurchmesser, z.b. die hier:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ClearFlex60 Schlauch 16/12mm klar ClearFlex60 Schlauch 16/12mm Clear 59023
> ...



wenn ich 11 mm innendurchmesser habe,ist dann 12 mm schlauchinnendurchmesser nicht zu gross?


----------



## ediracer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, auf Schlauchtüllen kann man auch engeren Schlach draufklemmen, hab ich zumindest schonmal gehört und macht eigentlich auch Sinn. Er steckt dann halt ein wenig fester drauf. Bei den Schraubanschlüssen könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen, aber ich war mir unsicher, deshalb:



> diese Angabe ist aber ohne Gewähr


Was sagen die anderen hier dazu? Ist mein Gedankengang falsch?

Edit: @ wheeler: wieso sprichst du von 12mm Schlauch-ID bei 11mm innendurchmesser? Laut deinen Angaben hast du doch 16/12er Anschlüsse.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Schienenbruch o.k. dann ist es ja egal ob die Pumpe unten verbaut ist oder in der Mitte vom Gehäuse, Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@ruyven_macaran auch dir danke noch mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

Also kann ich bruhigt einen Platz für die Pumpe suchen bloss halt der AGB sollte etwas höher hängen wie letztes mal, das wahr ein zu kurzer Abstand da er nur 2cm höher hing und noch quer durchs Gehäuse musste bis er zur Pumpe kamm und so konnte sie nicht gescheit ansaugen aber jetzt hängt er ja direkt über der Pumpe und das Problem dürfte nicht mehr auftreten.
Also danke noch mal für die Antworten und Infos , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				ruyven_macaran;3016801
 
Nur weil der Selektions-Teil der Evolution machmal zu spät zuschlägt schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du denn für ein Moderator? Ich finde du hast damit eindeutig meinen Vater angegriffen. Auf solche Moderatoren kann ich echt verzichten
> Ausserdem habe ich aus vermeintlicher Unwissenheit gesagt, dass er das in den Abfluss gießen soll, aus den oben genannten Folgerungen schließend.
> 
> Ich weiß echt nich was ich dazu sagen soll! Als Mod's gibt es definitiv bessere...


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Casper0011 schrieb:


> Sone Frage am Rande
> Bin auf der Suche nach nem brauchbaren Durchflusssensor aber bin mir unsicher ob ich den überhaupt auslesen kann.
> Brauche ich dafür ne eigene Steuerung oder kommt beispielsweise ne Lüftersteuerung ala NZXT Sentry LX damit klar?


Wenn du Angaben ala Liter pro Stunde möchtest, brauchst du ein geeignetes Steuergerät. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Casper0011 schrieb:


> Sone Frage am Rande
> Bin auf der Suche nach nem brauchbaren Durchflusssensor aber bin mir unsicher ob ich den überhaupt auslesen kann.
> Brauche ich dafür ne eigene Steuerung oder kommt beispielsweise ne Lüftersteuerung ala NZXT Sentry LX damit klar?



Nö. Quasi alle DFM haben eine viel zu niedrige Impulsrate, um mit ner 08/15 Steuerung richtig ausgelesen zu werden. Der beliebte AC-Sensor bräuchte bei 1l/min z.B. eine Steuerung, die 80 "rpm" noch sauber auslesen kann. Bei vielen Lüftersteuerungen kann man froh sein, wenn sie <400rpm überhaupt anzeigen, eine die einer-Stellen sauber ausliest habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen.
Von Inno und Koolance gibt es Sensoren, die auch direkt an Lüfterausgängen funktionieren, aber ersterer gilt als restriktiv und kostet deutlich über 40 €, letzterer lässt sich afaik NUR an Lüfterausgängen verwenden und ist auch nicht ganz billig. Wenn ohnehin irgendwann die Anschaffung einer echten Steuerung geplant ist, würde ich lieber darauf warten. Ist ja nicht so, als würde man ohne Wissen über den Durchfluss irgendwas verpassen, außer ein paar Technikdiskussionen.



ediracer schrieb:


> naja, auf Schlauchtüllen kann man auch engeren Schlach draufklemmen, hab ich zumindest schonmal gehört und macht eigentlich auch Sinn. Er steckt dann halt ein wenig fester drauf. Bei den Schraubanschlüssen könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen, aber ich war mir unsicher, deshalb:
> 
> Was sagen die anderen hier dazu? Ist mein Gedankengang falsch?



Ist richtig.
±1mm ist selbst bei Verschraubungen nicht unbedingt ein Problem (ich hab selbst 7/10er Schlauch auf 8/10er Verschraubungen), bei Tüllen sowieso nicht. (hab 7,5/10er Schlauch auf ein 10mm AD Rohrende  )


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

Jetzt reagierst du nichtmal? Ich finde das echt arm


----------



## Elvis3000 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Moderator? Ich finde du hast damit eindeutig meinen Vater angegriffen. Auf solche Moderatoren kann ich echt verzichten
> Ausserdem habe ich aus vermeintlicher Unwissenheit gesagt, dass er das in den Abfluss gießen soll, aus den oben genannten Folgerungen schließend.
> 
> Ich weiß echt nich was ich dazu sagen soll! Als Mod's gibt es definitiv bessere...


 
jo HAWX das hab ich mir auch gedacht.war nicht die feine englische vom mod


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Hawx:
Sorry, du hast gepostet, während ich am tippen war.

Antwort:
Ich denke nicht, dass es ein ungerechtfertigter Angriff ist, wenn ich darauf hinweise, dass potentiell lebensgefährliches Verhalten auch dann nicht zu empfehlen ist, wenn die eigene Verwandtschaft es bislang überlebt hat. Und einfach mal willkürlich chemische Produkte, viele davon ausdrücklich biozid, giftig, reizend, Sondermüll,... nach Geschmack zu sortieren gehört wohl eindeutig in die Kategorie ungesund.


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> @Hawx:
> Sorry, du hast gepostet, während ich am tippen war.
> 
> Antwort:
> Ich denke nicht, dass es ein ungerechtfertigter Angriff ist, wenn ich darauf hinweise, dass potentiell lebensgefährliches Verhalten auch dann nicht zu empfehlen ist, wenn die eigene Verwandtschaft es bislang überlebt hat. Und einfach mal willkürlich chemische Produkte, viele davon ausdrücklich biozid, giftig, reizend, Sondermüll,... nach Geschmack zu sortieren gehört wohl eindeutig in die Kategorie ungesund.



Weisst du eigentlich gerade was du da schreibst? Also ist der persoenliche Angriff in Ordnung, wenn man einen Grund dafuer hat?
Ich finde das einfach unglaublich; kein schimmer von Einsicht...
Hier laeufts wohl nach dem Motto Mod's haben immer Recht.
Haette ein normaler User so eine Beleidigung geschrieben haette er gleich eine Verwahnung etc bekommen.


----------



## steinschock (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fang mit der Einsicht mal bei dir an.

War doch sehr höflich ausgedrückt wie ich finde.


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

steinschock schrieb:
			
		

> Fang mit der Einsicht mal bei dir an.
> 
> War doch sehr höflich ausgedrückt wie ich finde.



Das ist nicht dein Ernst?! Ich glaube dazu muss ich nichts sagen. "Achja dein Vater ist uebrigens ein Fehler in der Evolutionskette" Wenn du das nett findest weiss ich nicht was fuer dich beleidigend ist!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Hawx:
Persönliche Angriffe sind, i.d.R. auch mit Grund, nicht in Ordnung (einige Forumsnutzer verhalten sich aber auf eine Art, da ist die Beschreibung "blöd" einfach kein Angriff, sondern eine sachliche Feststellung  ). Sie setzen i.d.R. aber auch so etwas wie eine persönliche Anrede oder Beleidigungen oder Wertungen, etc. vorraus. Nichts von all dem trifft auf meinen Beitrag zu. Die von dir gerade genannte Aussage steht weder drin noch ist sie Intention des Autors.
Wenn du das weiter ausdisktuieren möchtest, dann bitte per PM - denn neben persönlichen Angriffen ist auch Offtopic-Spam unerwünscht.


----------



## wilsonmp (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                           das ist ´ne Schau...


----------



## wheeler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sekunde,ich muss mir noch nen bier hohlen


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> @Hawx:
> Persönliche Angriffe sind, i.d.R. auch mit Grund, nicht in Ordnung (einige Forumsnutzer verhalten sich aber auf eine Art, da ist die Beschreibung "blöd" einfach kein Angriff, sondern eine sachliche Feststellung  ). Sie setzen i.d.R. aber auch so etwas wie eine persönliche Anrede oder Beleidigungen oder Wertungen, etc. vorraus. Nichts von all dem trifft auf meinen Beitrag zu. Die von dir gerade genannte Aussage steht weder drin noch ist sie Intention des Autors.
> Wenn du das weiter ausdisktuieren möchtest, dann bitte per PM - denn neben persönlichen Angriffen ist auch Offtopic-Spam unerwünscht.





			
				wheeler schrieb:
			
		

> sekunde,ich muss mir noch nen bier hohlen



@Wheeler Schade nur das es gleich beendet ist, weil ich keine Lust hab mich mit uneinsichtigen Personen rumzuaergern

Da ich den Post eh verfasse kann ich jetzt auch noch hier regeln.

Du brauchst ja auch niemande ansprechen, wenn du denjenigen zitierst. Durch ein Zitat wird somit das Ziel des Angriff's deutlich.
Was die Wertung angeht. Wenn ich jetzt also sagen WUERDE: "Dein Vater ist ein Fehler in der Evolution" wuerdest du das hinnehmen und sagen, dass es nicht an dich gerichtet sei und du es auch nicht als wertend empfindest?
Die Aussage steht nicht genauso von dir formuliert, aber wenn man es noch ueberspitzt liest man daraus eine Meinung in der Richtung: "Dein Vater ist eine Miss******"

Wie oben bereits genannt, werde ich auf den naechsten Kommentar nicht mehr reagieren. Es sei denn er versetzt mich noch mehr in Rage, als ohnehin schon. Man sollte sich nur echt mal fragen, wie man so etwas von sich lassen kann, aber eigentlich beauftragt ist, dass Forum zu leiten und fuer Ordnung zu sorgen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

haut Euch mal nich die Köppe ein - und schon gar nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit!
Bitte geht dazu gefälligst vor die Tür!

Um mal zurück zum Topic zu kommen - in dem Fall mit den Verschraubungen/Tüllen und dem kleineren Schlauch: wenn's nicht ganz mit dem drauf Schieben klappt - da ist manchmal viel Kraft erforderlich, die ja auch zu Schäden (bsp. gebrochene Platine) führen kann - dann erwärme den Schlauch ggf. etwas.
Nicht unbedingt kochen, aber ich habe zu dem Zweck meist einen Topf heißes Wasser in Reichweite - der Schlauch wird weicher und lässt sich (gerade, wenn's eng wird) erheblich leichter drauf schieben.
Zwei Nachteile hat die Sache:


man kann sich die Finger verbrennen
der einmal erwärmte Schlauch ist oft nur noch mit dem Messer wieder ab zu kriegen
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## david430 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sers Leute,
habe vor, mir nen lian li pc-v352 zu kaufen und das mit wasserkühlung zu bestücken. das werde ich leider erst, wenn ich genügend geld zusammen hab, durch en ferienjob. jetzt wollte ich mal was fragen. wie mein plan aussieht, wäre dem bild im anhang zu entnehmen. jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es auch belüftungsslotblenden für die 5,25" laufwerke gibt. will da nämlich in die schächte 2x240mm slim radiatoren mit 2 lüftern unterbringen und einen läufter, der parallel zu den blenden ist, und die warme luft dann rauspustet, sofern die überhaupt warm wird, bei 720mm radi fläche^^... gibt es solche slotblenden und lasst mich wissen, was Ihr von dem unterfangen haltet. dass ich dann kein laufwerk mehr reinbringe, ist so gewollt. möchte sowieso ein externes benutzen,...


----------



## ediracer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@david430: 
das obere "Sandwich" aus Radi-Lüfter-Radi ist nicht zu empfehlen, bzw bringt es keine Mehrleistung zum einzelnen Radi+Lüfter, da die (schon durch den 1.Radi) erwärmte Luft nun noch durch den 2.Radi gepustet wird ->keine Kühlleistung durch Radiator2.
Zu den Slotblenden kann ich dir leider nix sagen.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> und wo bekommt man die zusätze?



Alter komm leg die Maus und Tastatur weg das wird eh nichts mit dir. 3 Sekunden google und du hättest die dinger im Einkaufskorb und müsstest hier nicht so eine dumme Frage stellen.


----------



## david430 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ediracer schrieb:


> @david430:
> das obere "Sandwich" aus Radi-Lüfter-Radi ist nicht zu empfehlen, bzw bringt es keine Mehrleistung zum einzelnen Radi+Lüfter, da die (schon durch den 1.Radi) erwärmte Luft nun noch durch den 2.Radi gepustet wird ->keine Kühlleistung durch Radiator2.
> Zu den Slotblenden kann ich dir leider nix sagen.



ist das erwiesen? dass das theoretisch so ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber ist das in der praxis auch so extrem?


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Lüftern Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) 79089
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir 4 Stück auf meinen Nova schraub


----------



## Uter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ david:
[User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon - Forum de Luxx


----------



## david430 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

besten dank uter, dann belasse ich das vorhaben dann lieber auf einen radi und vielleicht beidseitig.

liebe grüße in die schweiz


----------



## Malkolm (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Lüftern Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) 79089
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir 4 Stück auf meinen Nova schraub


 
Ich habe vier davon auf meinem MoRa, lasse sie Temperaturgeregelt von der AS-Ultra ansteuern und habe sie noch nie wahrgenommen.


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Druck haben die dann auch genug.
Die normale Version hat ja fast die doppelte Luftförderleistung


----------



## Uter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wär bei dem Preis skeptisch. Ein sehr guter 120er kostet ja schon mehr...


----------



## wilsonmp (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich habe vier davon auf meinem MoRa, lasse sie Temperaturgeregelt von der AS-Ultra ansteuern und habe sie noch nie wahrgenommen.



Dies ergibt über 6W für die Steuerplatine der Aquastream Ultra! Im gedrosselten Zustand wird die Elektronik sicher über 60°C warm, wenn nicht sogar weit darüber. 

 Mein Tipp: "Hab ein Auge drauf".


----------



## Less_Is_More (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde eher diese hier nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Red LED ( 180x180x32mm ) Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Red LED ( 180x180x32mm ) 79080

ich kenne die slim version zwar nicht und tests gibt es auch noch keine, aber laut den angaben von phobya würde ich lieber die oben genannten nehmen!


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wilsonmp schrieb:


> Dies ergibt über 6W für die Steuerplatine der Aquastream Ultra! Im gedrosselten Zustand wird die Elektronik sicher über 60°C warm, wenn nicht sogar weit darüber.
> 
> Mein Tipp: "Hab ein Auge drauf".


 

Mal eine Frage zu dem Thema, ich habe zwar denn T-Balancer BigNg aber der wird ja auch sehr heis bei mehreren Lüftern wenn sie gedrosselt sind.
Ich überlege eine Box zu bauen wo oben ein Lüfter drinnen ist wie bei einem NT, ein Lüfter soll ja schon mal sehr viel bringen aber in einer Box mit vielen Ausschnitten und der Lüfter pusstet Luft rein, würde das einen guten Effekt haben oder einen negatieven zwecks stauung der Luft in Ecken wobei ich ja genügend Auschnitte rein mache also rillen mit dem Dremel oder sollte der Lüfter lieber raus pusten.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen da die Steuerungen ja allgmein sehr heis werden wenn die Lüfter gedrosselt werden , Mfg Snapstar

Hier so sollte die Box aussehen, die Streifen sind Ausschnitte für die Luft, also nicht ganz durch aber fast vom Anfang bis zum Ende , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Less_Is_More (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder du nimmst einen aquaero 5 und kühlst diesen mit wasser

Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Wasserkhler fr aquaero 5, G1/4 Aquacomputer Wasserkhler fr aquaero 5, G1/4 20023


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es ja auch für denn T-Balancer aber im Eigenbau da der T-Ban nur 2 Schrauben auf einer Seite hat aber im Luxx haben die es hinbekommen, finde es aber interresant das es extra einen Kühler für denn Aquaero gibt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wilsonmp (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nutze dies für meine Aquastream und die 14! 120er Lüfter.
Allerdings mit größerem Kühlkörper und im Luftstrom. Somit wird die AS-Elektronik nicht im geringsten belastet und es liegen die vollen 12V an bei 100%.

[Guide] Viele Lüfter ans Aquaero bzw Aquastream - Seite 4 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Uter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> würde eher diese hier nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Red LED ( 180x180x32mm ) Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Red LED ( 180x180x32mm ) 79080


 Ich würde die nehmen. Sie sind günstiger als die Phobya und laut dem einzigen Vergleich etwas überlegen. Zu dem Phobya gibt es keinen einzigen aussagekräftigen Test...


----------



## Casper0011 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal was anderes bin gerade auf der Suche nach Termosensoren für meine Wakü.
Habe Diese hier gefunden.
Aber nun stelle ich mir die Frage wieviele machen denn überhaupt Sinn?
Oder anders gefragt wo messt ihr denn überall ?


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einer reicht in der Regel aus, wo man ihn platziert ist aufgrund der nur geringen Temperaturschwankungen egal.
Nimm lieber einen mit IG und AG. Den kannst du einfach an den Ausgang (oder Eingang) von einer Komponente bauen.
Ich mess meine Temperatur am Radi-Ausgang 

EDIT:
Wäre dann der hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160


----------



## Casper0011 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem IG und AG hätte den falschen gekauft und mich gewundert warum der net passt


----------



## david430 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab dann nochmals ne frage. inwiefern wäre ein normaler 240er radi besser, als ne slim version?


----------



## Uter (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei IG AG musst du darauf achten, dass du ihn in den Radi oder AGB einschraubst, ein Kühler kann die Temperatur beeinflussen.

@ david:
Dicke Radis mit weitem Lamellenabstand sind bei bei mittleren und hohen Drehzahlen oft deutlich besser, bei extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen sind mitteldicke Radis (35mm) am besten. Sehr dünne Radis (30mm) sind in allen Drehzahlbereichen etwas unterlegen, kosten aber deutlich weniger und sind am einfachsten zu verbauen.


----------



## wheeler (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Casper0011 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem IG und AG hätte den falschen gekauft und mich gewundert warum der net passt



welche von wo,habt ihr mal nen link damit man sieht wie das aussieht?


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ist ein Tempsensor mit innen-und aussengewinde

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160

Ich habe diese selber und finde sie sehr gut , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Maneus Calgar (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da das mit der Aquaero 5 LT noch dauern kann ,
möchte ich gerne auf den Heatmaster umsteigen nun frage ich mich aber ob damit auch 2 Liang gesteuert werden können, werde aus der anleitung nähmlich nicht wirklich schlau


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Heatmaster sollte das "problemlos" schaffen.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der T-Balancer sollte es auch schaffen kommt halt auf denn Preis an und Geschmackssache, will meinen T-Ban aber auch unter Wasser stellen, muss noch mal im Luxx fragen wie der das geschafft hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Maneus Calgar (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was heist "problemlos" ?
beim aquaero hätte ich nen poweradjust gebraucht, deswegen mach ich mir ja sorgen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Casper0011 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes bin gerade auf der Suche nach Termosensoren für meine Wakü.
> Habe Diese hier gefunden.
> Aber nun stelle ich mir die Frage wieviele machen denn überhaupt Sinn?
> Oder anders gefragt wo messt ihr denn überall ?



Einfach nur so: 0 machen Sinn
Zum ansteuern von Lüftern: Einer macht Sinn (wo ist egal)
Zum beurteilen von Schwächen in der Kühlung: Einer macht Sinn (idealerweise direkt vor dem fraglichen Kühler, einmal die kälteste Stelle reicht in quasi allen Gehäusen)
Um aus eigener Erfahrung jedem erzählen zu können, dass die Temperaturen ~überall gleich sind (oder um -bei einem sehr, sehr extrem System- sagen zu können, dass sie doch mal 3-4K abweichen können): Zwei machen Sinn, jeweils am heißesten und kältesten Punkt
???: Mir fällt nicht ein, wofür man drei Sensoren bräuchte, es sei denn, man will mehrere Hardwarekomponenten zeitgleich semiprofessionell testen.




Uter schrieb:


> @ david:
> Dicke Radis mit weitem Lamellenabstand sind bei bei mittleren und hohen Drehzahlen oft deutlich besser, bei extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen sind mitteldicke Radis (35mm) am besten. Sehr dünne Radis (30mm) sind in allen Drehzahlbereichen etwas unterlegen, kosten aber deutlich weniger und sind am einfachsten zu verbauen.


 
Gibt genug mitteldicke Modelle, die n Magicool slim auch bei 800rpm noch schlägt. Generell ist der Lamellenabstand fast wichtiger, als die Dicke. N 30 Black ICE GT Stealth verhält sich, wie man 60 mm Modell.




Maneus Calgar schrieb:


> was heist "problemlos" ?
> beim aquaero hätte ich nen poweradjust gebraucht, deswegen mach ich mir ja sorgen


 
"problemlos" heißt, dass der Heatmaster sowieso ne PWM-Regelung ist. D.h. ggf. gibts Störgeräusche von der Steuerfrequenz, aber die Schaltungen erzeugen recht wenig Abwärme und halten viel Strom aus. (bis 2 A pro Kanal)


----------



## Uter (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt genug mitteldicke Modelle, die n Magicool slim auch bei 800rpm noch schlägt.


Z.B.? Laut den meisten Tests ist ein Magicool Slim fast allen anderen unterlegen (dafür gibts für den Preis der Konkurrenz einen deutlich größeren Magicool). Meinst du mit auch noch bei 800rpm >800rpm oder <800rpm?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Generell ist der Lamellenabstand fast wichtiger, als die Dicke. N 30 Black ICE GT Stealth verhält sich, wie man 60 mm Modell.


 Klar ist der Lamellenabstand wichtig, aber ich rede hier von kaufbaren Produkten, wie z.B. Magicool, Phobya, XSPC und nicht von überteuerten US-Modellen (nicht aus, aber vermutlich für die USA).
Ein GT Stealth verhält sich eher wie ein GT Xtreme, nur noch schlechter. Die 60mm dicken XSPC/Phobya sind bekanntlich im tiefen Drehzahlbereich den GT S/X deutlich überlegen, ab 1000rpm können die GT S/X aufholen/vorbei ziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Z.B. HTSF und XSPC RS (zugegeben: Nicht gerade die neuesten - aber wann gabs das letzte 36er Roundup und wo bleibt eine größere Auswahl an 420ern?). <800 natürlich gemeint - dass sie nach obenhin zurückfallen, ist klar.

Die Unterschiede sind natürlich die Welt, aber umgekehrt sind z.T. auch andere noch in Reichweite. Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ein 35 mm Radi nicht pauschal besser ist.


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieser Test bestätigt meine Aussage. Die 35mm Radis gewinnen bei extrem niedirger Drehzahl (<600rpm). Ein Magicool Slim kann da nicht mit einem XSPC RS mithalten. Der HTSF ist doch schon lang nicht mehr erhältlich und EOL...

Das Roundup dürfte das neuste im Bereich der 360er sein. 
Eine größere Auswahl an 420er gibts wohl sobald Watercool und AC ihre neuen Radis raus bringen. Erstere haben ihre schon präsentiert, aber sind ja immer ziemlich langsam, letztere werden wohl zeitnah präsentieren und verkaufen...

Doch 35mm Radis sind pauschal bei 500rpm besser als ein Magicool Slim. 
Afaik gibt es aktuell nur von XSPC, Magicool und Swiftech 35mm (+-1mm) Radis. Die GT S sind 29mm und damit sogar noch etwas dünner als die Magicool Slim.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da liegen ja sogar die 45 mm mit gleichem Lamellenabstand bei 500 rpm vorne 

Hmm - hier n Test, bei dem der RS verliert:
DeXgo - Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black Wasserkhlung-Review / Testbericht (Seite 4)


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst die dicken Magicool? Die haben einen etwas weiteren Lamellenabstand wie die Slim und liegen bei den meisten Tests bei jeder Drehzahl vor den Slim. Hier kann man gut den potetniellen Vorteil von dickeren Radis sehen.

Komisch, der RS und Swiftech variieren etwas, der Magicool Slim Elegant ist durchweg sehr gut (wobei er durch die Vorkammern aus Plexi eine minimal kleinere Fläche bietet).


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich finde selber das der Magicool Slim sehr gut an kommt, die Leistung ist für einen Slim Radi sehr gut und der Preis stimmt auch.
Hier ist auch ein Test mit dicken Radis und dünnen.

Tripple Radiatoren Roundup bei OCS - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

Nutze selber denn Magicool Slim für oben unterm Gehäusedeckel und dann wird das Wasser noch mal von dem neuen 280er Phobya gekühlt mit Frischluft der unten sitzt.
Muss auch mal testen da ich die neue Revesion vom Magicool Slim habe in Schwarz wo auch Entkopller für Lüfter bei liegen, weis aber nicht ob der mehr Leistung zum Vorgänger bietet, könnte aber sein wie bei denn Phobya Radis, die neuen Revesionen der Phobyas haben auch mehr Leistung, siehe Tests , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so weit ich weiß sind zumindest die Pleximodelle des Magicool Slim absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Egal wie gut oder schlecht die Leistung ist, sowas zu empfehlen ist schon arg grenzwertig.


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die alten Elegant sind oft gerissen, bei den neuen (leicht gelblicher Kunststoff) ist mir noch kein Riss bekannt. (Wobei ich Plexi weitestgehend meide.)


----------



## Gnome (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin!

Sag mal...ist das normal, dass man bei Anschraubtüllen durch bissel ziehen, den Schlauch trotzdem abkriegt, obwohl die Überwurfmutter bis zum Anschlag draufgedreht ist? Ich hab heut meine Alphacool 16/10 bekommen (Alphacool - CPU Khlung und Wasserkhlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool HF Schraubanschluss 45 G1/4 Aussengewinde auf 16/10 drehbar - Chrome 17083 - die und dann noch 90° und gerade). Bei allen 3 Alphacool-Anschluss-Sorten lässt sich der Schlauch mit bissel Kraftaufwand vollständig rausziehen. Das kann um ehrlich zu sein eigentlich nicht sein. Wie siehts denn bei Bitspowern aus? Selbes Problem? In der Form wollt ich die Anschlüsse nicht verbauen. Die halten genauso oder sogar bisschen schlechter als meine Enzotech Tüllen...und die haben keine Überwurfmutter


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine schwarzen Bitspower Schraubis halten auf alle Fälle bombenfest. Man bekommt sie ohne Verschraubung gerade so noch ab, dass man nicht schneiden muss, und mit Verschraubung reißt man eher das Case auseinander, als den Schlauch vom Anschluss

Evtl. ist dein Schlauch zu den Anschlüssen ja "inkombatibel", also ein paar mm zu großer Durchmesser.


----------



## Gnome (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann sein. Hab den: TFC Tube - Pure Clear 16/10mm, A-C-Shop

Weil ich hab Bitspopel und Alphacool Tüllen ma miteinander verglichen. Die sehn echt HAARGENAU so aus! Selbe Wölbung, selbes Aussehn, selbe Überwurfmutter (sehn zumindest fast gleich auf Bildern aus). Ich denke an den Anschlüssen kanns net liegen. Das muss am Schlauch liegen.

Nyso, welchen Schlauch hast du denn? Dann kauf ich mir deinen auch mal. Primochill? Ich hab so die Vermutung, Feser is ungeeignet


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Überwurfmuttern sollten sich nicht bis zum Ende anschrauben lassen. Sollte das doch der Fall sein ist der Außendurchmesser des Schlauches zu gering. Bei meinen no-name 16/10,16/11 Schraubis bekomme ich die Überwurfmutter gerade so an das Gewinde. Den Schlauch kann man dann zwar auch noch heraus ziehen, aber nur mit viel Hass.


----------



## Gnome (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das weiß ich auch . Dacht mir auch schon beinahe, dass es der falsche Schlauch ist. Also...Feser auch ab in die Tonne. Ich brauch dringend neuen transparenten - NON UV! - Schlauch. Der sehr gut ist und net vergilbt, verfärbt oder sonstiges macht. Preis ist scheiß egal . Solang mein System net wieder gewässert wird, is mir der Preis absolut egal


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich hab Primochill. Sehr guter, aber teurer Schlauch. Aktuell würd ich auch Masterkleer in Erwägung ziehen, da er im 3,3m Pack sehr günstig und auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Gnome (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vergisses . Den Masterkleer hab ich hier, den hab ich getestet - der geht noch leichter ab als Feser. Feser ist da fester drauf. Ich denke Primochill wird die beste Methode sein. Hab ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben. Jeder schwärmt ja aktuell von Primo 

Der neue Masterkleer is purer Müll. Der rutscht zu schnell runter, da der innen total glatt ist. Genau der hat mir mein System auch gewässert! Haut mir bloß mit dem ab


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann probier es mit ihm. Wie ist das mit dem Masterkleer passiert? Ungesicherte PS-Tüllen oder die genannten Enzo-Tüllen? Ist was kaputt gegangen?


----------



## Gnome (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Enzotech Tüllen gehabt und zuvor Feser Schlauch. Da der Feser Schlauch mit der Zeit milchig von innen wurde, hab ich neuen Schlauch verbaut. Den Masterkleer. Nunja, nach 1-2 Wochen is meine Laing DDC hochgegangen, bzw. hats die geschrottet (war auch mittlerweile FAST 2 Jahre alt). Pumpe ausgefallen > Druck hat sich im System aufgebaut > der war zw. Graka und CPU so hoch, dass der Masterkleer von GPU zu CPU abgerutscht ist und so Mainboard und Graka mal ordentlich gewässert hat. Bis ich das mitbekommen habe, wars aber auch schon zu spät. Graka und Board: R.I.P 30. April 2011 

Und Enzotech Tüllen sind zwar richtig edel und geil, aber ich kann bis zu den Anschraubies nicht richtig schlafen und ich will jetzt auf doppelte Sicherheit schwören. Hab mittlerweile alles was Sicherheit angeht, mit Durchflussmesser und Software 3 Fach abgesichert, sodass sich der Rechner schon ab ner bestimmten Temperatur abschaltet, sowie beim Durchfluss unter 10 Liter der Rechner ebenfalls ausschaltet und das beruhigt mich schonmal für einen Teil. Dennoch möcht ich zukünftig wieder auf Anschraubies schwören. Sehen meiner Meinung auch sehr cool aus. Die Alphacool die neuen gefallen mir zumindest riiiichtig gut. Die sehn echt super aus und die möcht ich in meinem Sys verbauen


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Übel. 
Hoffentlich passiert mir sowas nie...


----------



## Less_Is_More (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uiuiui, da hattest du aber großes pech......erst hat sich die pumpe verabschiedet und dann auch noch deine graka + mobo 

eigentlich sollte der feser 16/10 schlauch problemlos auf die alphacool 16/10er anschraubtüllen passen.
bzw. würde ich meinen dass dies eigentlich markenunabhängig sein sollte! schon fast eine frechheit, dass es inkombatibilität bei den selben maßen gibt

wie auch immer, stehe vor ähnlichen entscheidungen. nämlich beim schlauch zwischen den neuen masterkleer und den primochill.

Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59129
Aquatuning - sterreich - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) Clear Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) Clear 59090

vom gefühl her, würde ich zu dem primochill schlauch greifen, obwohl dieser um einiges teurer ist! vorallem, da man relativ viel schlechtes über die alten masterkleer schläuche liest.
letztendlich steht aber dennoch der neue masterkleer auf meiner liste. grund dafür ist die neue version in der retail verpackung und der damit verbundenen hoffnungen. außerdem hat bundymania ein review verfasst, indem über beide genannten näher eingegangen wurde. laut fazit sind sich die schläuche quasi ebenbürtig, nur dass der masterkleer ein deutlich besseres P/L verhältnis hat. 

mittlerweile lese ich aber auch des öfteren, dass die neuen masterkleer schläuche nicht empfehlenswert sein sollen. unter anderem wegen gelbstich.....verwirrt mich natürlich alles ein wenig und ich denke, dass ich doch zu den primochill greifen werde


zu den anschlüssen habe ich mir auch schon fest vorgenommen die alphacool zu verwenden. einzige alternative wären die enzotech schraubis, aber nur weil a-c-shop sie besonders günstig anbietet.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Gnome schade um die HW, so etwas passiert aber nicht mir Schraubanschlüsse oder, habe auch die von Masterkleer in klar, hoffe das es mir nicht passiert.
Wenn du einen sehr guten Schlauch haben willst sol Tygon die NR.1 sein da sie komplett klar sind, keine verfärbung am Schlauch aber meistens ist das Problem das sie eben nicht 16/10 sind sondern 15,9/11,1 oder so, sollen aber sehr gut sein.
Würde mich auf jeden fall über eine Antwort freuen ob der Masterkleer mit Schraubanschlüssen sicher hält , Mfg Snapstar

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm klar Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59080

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm klar (7/16"ID) Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm (7/16"ID) Clear 59004


----------



## Less_Is_More (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Tygon die NR.1 sein da sie komplett klar sind, keine verfärbung am Schlauch



meines wissens nach verfärbt tygon am schnellsten!


----------



## Gnome (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hau mir ab mit Tygon. Hab ich auch schon durch 

Tygon wird innerhalb 3 Wochen gelb. Das Zeug kommt mir net mehr in den Rechner .

Masterkleer hat nen leicht milchigen Touch. Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so. Feser is immernoch einer der besten, finde ich...

Ich hab jetzt erstmal Wassermann von AT angefragt, was das soll mit den Alphacool Anschlüssen. Mal sehn, was er dazu meint. Der soll mir den perfekten Schlauch dafür aussuchen. Ich bestell hier jetzt mal noch nicht drauf los. Am Ende kommt das selbe Resultat wie mit dem Feser Schlauch zu Stande und dann sitz ich auf meinen Schläuchen, die ich net brauch. Am Ende stellt sich raus, dass die Alphacool Anschlüsse nicht Normgerecht sind...kann alles vorkommen. Will erstmal auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht es mit denn Schlauch von Masterkleer aus, hält der mit Schraubanschlüsse oder muss ich mir sorgen machen, sind 11/8er Anschlüsse Nickel Kompakt.
Dachte immer Tygon währe so gut aber da kann man sich irren .
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

kann sein das du vieleicht die falschen geliefert bekommen hast, wahr bei mir auch mal so, die Kompakt habe ich auch mal als 10/8er geschickt bekommen und dachte mit wieso die Mutter nicht drüber geht, am besten wie schon gesagt Wassermann mal anschreiben, nicht das es eine andere Grösse ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## HAWX (26. Mai 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit denn Schlauch von Masterkleer aus, hält der mit Schraubanschlüsse oder muss ich mir sorgen machen, sind 11/8er Anschlüsse Nickel Kompakt.
> Dachte immer Tygon währe so gut aber da kann man sich irren .
> Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Mein Masterkleer Pvc 11/8er Schlauch hält mit den billigsten Schraubi's von AT bombensicher!


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die billigen AT-Dinger sind aber unglaublich rauh, während die unglaublich edlen Alphacool schön vernickelt sind, und damit etwas rutschiger sind. Auch wenn das wohl nur ein kleiner Punkt ist. 

Außerdem, wer hat denn noch 11/8er?!?


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich sowas höre bekommt man spontan bock nen not shutdown für den gesamten rechner bei pumpenausfall einzubinden. wie kann man sowas ohne lüftersteuerung einfach regeln?


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Bios die max-CPU-Temp nicht zu hoch einstellen, sondern z.B. auf 50° oder 60°. Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## HAWX (26. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Die billigen AT-Dinger sind aber unglaublich rauh, während die unglaublich edlen Alphacool schön vernickelt sind, und damit etwas rutschiger sind. Auch wenn das wohl nur ein kleiner Punkt ist.
> 
> Außerdem, wer hat denn noch 11/8er?!?



Ich! Alles andere ist wie ich finde minimal teurer, bringt keine Mehrleistung und sieht zumindest für mich "wurstig" aus. Mein Case ist aber auch klein


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@HAWX O.K. dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt, danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@Less_Is_More der Gelbstich stöört mich nicht da ich das DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer verwende in Orange aber es mehr Rot aussieht.
Durch denn Gelbstich denke ich mal oder hoffe mal das, dass DP Ultra mehr Orange aussieht wegen dem Gelbstich , Mfg Snapstar

@nyso ja wollte schon umsteigen aber es soll ja eigentlich keine direkte Mehrleistung geben zu grösseren Anschlüssen, mir gefällt bloss eben das bei denn grösseren Anschlüsse es schöne Schwarze gibt vorallem matt Schwarz aber jetzt habe ich wieder ein paar Anschlüsse bestellt.
bei der nächsten Wakü kommen dann grössere rein schon alleine wegen der Schlauchauswahl die viel gösser ist, bei 10/8 habe ich nicht mal die von Materkleer gefunden aber erst bei der nächsten Wakü , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gnome (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Im Bios die max-CPU-Temp nicht zu hoch einstellen, sondern z.B. auf 50° oder 60°. Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


 
Also die Einstellung kenn ich nicht. Ich hab den MSI Service gefragt, die haben gesagt, das gibts net bei MSI Boards zumindest. Die CPU regelt selber, wann ihr Limit erreicht wird.

Was ich empfehlen kann ist AIDA64. In dem Programm kannst du bei CPU, Mobo oder Graka die maximale Temperatur einstellen, wo der PC automatisch heruntergefahren wird. Ich hab meine Graka auf 55°C gestellt. Zudem mit nem Durchflussmesser bei der Aquaero unter 10l = PC herunterfahren. Wenn du ne Aquaero dir holst, kannst du mit nem ATX break, das ding so einstellen, dass der bei nem totalausfall von Pumpe nen kurzen gibt, sodass dein Rechner ausgeht. Bzw. die Stromzufuhr kappt . "Nen kurzen" ist wohl etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt 

So hab jetzt 5m Primochill bestellt. Ist zwar etwas AAAARG übertrieben 5m, aber man kann nie genug von Schlauch haben . Ich hamster gerne


----------



## Less_Is_More (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich hab den MSI Service gefragt, die haben gesagt, das gibts net bei MSI Boards zumindest.



sehr interessant....ist eigentlich eine grundlegende einstellung im bios.

graka auf max. 55° ist vllt schon ein wenig zu streng, die verkraften schon was


wenn der primochill angekommen ist, wäre es nett zu erfahren wie sich dieser im vergleich zu den anderen schlägt
bin aber auch allgemein daran interessiert, was nun laut aquatuning mit den alphacool anschlüssen los war.

bitte auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Gnome (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach ich 

Also laut Fotos von nyso, sind die Bitspopel 100% baugleich zu den Alphacool. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied. Es MUSS am Schlauch liegen, so viel steht fest!

Ich werds sehen, wenn der Primo da is. Ich hoffe, der kommt Samstag schon. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## P37E (27. Mai 2011)

Mit dem aida programm ist schonmal ne gute idee aber eine sofortige "harte" abschaltung übern strom ist sicherer da man ja nicht immer in windows ist und wenn die cpu nur throttlet heizt das wasser überall auf 
Ma nen elektriker fragen was man da machen kann... Vertraue generell lieber so einer Lösung.
Meine laing zeigt bei 5volt leider keine drehzahl mehr über das lüfterkabel an, sonst könnte man es über cpu fan fail regeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Die alten Elegant sind oft gerissen, bei den neuen (leicht gelblicher Kunststoff) ist mir noch kein Riss bekannt. (Wobei ich Plexi weitestgehend meide.)



Die rev2 der Elegant hat eben kein Plexi mehr, sondern Nylon/Fiberglas. Gelblich, aber um Welten zäher.




Uter schrieb:


> Die Überwurfmuttern sollten sich nicht bis zum Ende anschrauben lassen. Sollte das doch der Fall sein ist der Außendurchmesser des Schlauches zu gering.



...oder der Innendurchmesser zu groß - letztlich gehts um die Wandstärke, die zwischen Überwurfmutter und Basisanschluss eingeklemmt wird. Oder eben nicht - letzteres hatte ich aber noch nie (allerdings hatte ich auch noch nie 10/16, nur einmal Marken-PVC und der einzige Schlauch in meinem Rechner, dessen Wandstärke nicht größer ist, als vorgesehen, ist der 4/6er  )
Ich würde auf alle Fälle mal nachmessen, was TFC da wirklich verkauft. Wenns schon fast 11/15 ist, ist der Fehler vielleicht gefunden und man muss sich ggf. nur einen Hersteller suchen, der im metrischen System produziert.




Gnome schrieb:


> Ich hab die Enzotech Tüllen gehabt und zuvor Feser Schlauch. Da der Feser Schlauch mit der Zeit milchig von innen wurde, hab ich neuen Schlauch verbaut.



Was für Wasserzusätze nutzt du eigentlich? Die haben auch sehr viel Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Schläuche, weswegen man auch z.T. vollkommen widersprüchliche Aussagen zu ein und demselben Schlauchtyp erhält.



> Den Masterkleer. Nunja, nach 1-2 Wochen is meine Laing DDC hochgegangen, bzw. hats die geschrottet (war auch mittlerweile FAST 2 Jahre alt).



2 Jahre sind kein alter für eine (gute) Pumpe.



> Pumpe ausgefallen > Druck hat sich im System aufgebaut



 Sollte nicht wenn dann die Pumpe Druck aufbauen? Oder war das Wasser schon längere Zeit am kochen, ehe das System ausfiel 



> > der war zw. Graka und CPU so hoch, dass der Masterkleer von GPU zu CPU abgerutscht ist



Was waren das für ****** Anschlüsse?




P37E schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas höre bekommt man spontan bock nen not shutdown für den gesamten rechner bei pumpenausfall einzubinden. wie kann man sowas ohne lüftersteuerung einfach regeln?



Wenn die Pumpe ein Drehzahlsignal ausgibt oder man einen entsprechenden Durchlaufwächter (nicht -messer. Die lassen sich meist nicht übers Board auslesen, aber es gibt diese einfachen Laufrädchen afaik auch mit Impulsgeber. Hat zwar keinen auswertbaren Zusammenhang zum Durchfluss, aber gibt dem Board ein Signal) hat, sollte das über CPU-Fan-Fail gehen.




Gnome schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Aquaero dir holst, kannst du mit nem ATX break, das ding so einstellen, dass der bei nem totalausfall von Pumpe nen kurzen gibt, sodass dein Rechner ausgeht. Bzw. die Stromzufuhr kappt . "Nen kurzen" ist wohl etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt



Hat das Aquaero keinen Schaltausgang, also einfach zwei Kontakte, die z.B. bei hoher Temperatur kurzgeschlossen werden?
Falls ja: Einfach parallel zum Powerswitch einbinden. Sobald das Ding 8 Sekunden auslöst, gibts Hard-Off - ohne Kurzschluss oder andere, Hardware-gefährende Optionen.



> So hab jetzt 5m Primochill bestellt. Ist zwar etwas AAAARG übertrieben 5m, aber man kann nie genug von Schlauch haben . Ich hamster gerne


 
Pff. Ich hab 6,5 m verbaut (parallele 4/6er Abschnitte nicht mitgezählt, das wäre nochmal n Meter extra)


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pff. Ich hab 6,5 m verbaut (parallele 4/6er Abschnitte nicht mitgezählt, das wäre nochmal n Meter extra)


 
Ich hab im Rechner höchstens 1,5m Schlauch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja. IM Rechner sinds bei mir auch nur 2+1 m. Aber im Rechner ist ja auch langweilig.


----------



## Less_Is_More (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal kurz eine frage bzgl. der leistung einer aquastream xt. 

wie ihr vllt wisst, möchte ich mir in naher zukunft eine wakü zulegen. 
aufgrund der besseren regelbarkeit, bzw. der daraus resultierenden lautstärke, hat sich die aquastream xt gegen eine laing ddc 1t durchsetzen können.
(ich weiß, gibt auch leute, die eine laing als leiser empfinden......aber das ist jetzt nicht das thema)

wie auch immer, hier einmal die komponenten des zukünftigen kühlkreislaufes: 420er radi, cpu (i7 950), gpu (5870), mips fusion, agb und eben noch die pumpe. außerdem filter, dfm und mögliche winkel.

dass eine aquastream xt genug leistung hierfür hat, ist mir durchaus bewusst. wenn ich auf meiner glaskugel aber noch weiter in die zukunft schaue, sehe ich eine 2. 5870, die ebenfalls per wakü gekühlt werden soll. spätestens dann stelle ich auch fest, dass ein 420er nicht mehr reichen wird und ich mehr kühlfläche brauche. da im case (corsair 800d) sonst nur noch mit ach und krach im boden ein 280er reinpassen würde, glaube ich zu wissen, eher zu einem 1080er zu greifen.(4x180)

jetzt die frage: schafft die AC XT auch noch, zusätzlich zum "normalen" kreislauf, einen 1080er radiator inkl. 2. graka? 
oder führt kein weg an einer laing vorbei?

schonmal danke im voraus!


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, schafft die AS XT locker. Bei einem 1080er kannste den 420er weglassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schafft sie.
(Als Referenz, was mit einer normalen 1046 möglich ist, empfehle ich mein Tagebuch)


----------



## Less_Is_More (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut, danke für die antworten!



> Bei einem 1080er kannste den 420er weglassen



und warum das?? 
der 420er wird ja schon vorher ins case eingebaut....und was man hat, das hat man, oder etwa nicht?
umso mehr kühlfläche, desto mehr leistung bzw. kann ich die lüfter noch leiser laufen lassen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab zwei riesenradis drinne und die xt packt das locker.mach dir kein kopf über zukünftige durchflussmengen.mal abgesehen das der einzellne mora auch locker für dein sys reicht.


----------



## wheeler (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
hab heute meinen HK 3.0 mit umrüstkit für AM3 bekommen......und frag mich,wie ich den mit den vorhandenen teile auf am3 umrusten soll.
in dem umruestkit sind 4 schrauben/federn ein imbussschluessel und 2 halter platten dabei.
muss ich den HK zerlegen um die neuen halterungen einzubauen,oder wie soll ich das verstehen? der imbuss passt ja eigentlich nur in die schrauben zum HK....fragen über fragen
edit:der imbuss passt nicht in die schrauben vom HK somit fällt zerlegen wohl aus puh....gottseidank..hoffe ich


----------



## steinschock (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst du trotzdem zerlegen sonst kannst du die Halter nicht tauschen.

Sie sind innen mit Stiften gesichert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> und warum das??


 Weil der 1080er schon mehr als ausreichend ist. Der 420er bremst nur und ändert nicht viel an den Temperaturen, bei deinen Komponenten. Dann kannste auch direkt den 1260er Radi nehmen.


----------



## Gnome (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ ruyven_macaran:



> Was für Wasserzusätze nutzt du eigentlich? Die haben auch sehr viel Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Schläuche, weswegen man auch z.T. vollkommen widersprüchliche Aussagen zu ein und demselben Schlauchtyp erhält.


Ich nutz Aquacomputer Double Protect blau, seit über einem Jahr jetzt. Hatte nie Probleme damit.




> 2 Jahre sind kein alter für eine (gute) Pumpe.


Theoretisch schon...praktisch gesehen bei meiner letzten Laing anscheinend nicht^^



> Sollte nicht wenn dann die Pumpe Druck aufbauen? Oder war das Wasser schon längere Zeit am kochen, ehe das System ausfiel


Wenn die Pumpe ausfällt, erhitzt sich der Kreislauf und so baut sich natürlich Druck auf. Da der Masterkleer EXTREM rutschig innen ist, ist der Schlauch natürlich auf kurz oder lang bei der Druckentwicklung abgerutscht. Mit Feser wäre mir das nicht passiert....




> Was waren das für ****** Anschlüsse?


Liegt net an den Anschlüssen. Ich hab die ungesichert und wie gesagt mit Masterkleer betrieben. Ich kauf nie wieder Masterkleer Schlauch. Der neue is einfach nur Müll! Ohne Sicherung halten die Anschlüsse mit dem richtigen Schlauch bombenfest. Da hilft nur das Cuttermesser 



> Hat das Aquaero keinen Schaltausgang, also einfach zwei Kontakte, die z.B. bei hoher Temperatur kurzgeschlossen werden?
> Falls ja: Einfach parallel zum Powerswitch einbinden. Sobald das Ding 8 Sekunden auslöst, gibts Hard-Off - ohne Kurzschluss oder andere, Hardware-gefährende Optionen.


Kein Plan...^^




> Pff. Ich hab 6,5 m verbaut (parallele 4/6er Abschnitte nicht mitgezählt, das wäre nochmal n Meter extra)



lol! Wie kommt man bitte auf 6,5m ? Hast du deinen Radi in nem andren Raum stehn ?


----------



## wheeler (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



steinschock schrieb:


> Musst du trotzdem zerlegen sonst kannst du die Halter nicht tauschen.
> 
> Sie sind innen mit Stiften gesichert.



gibt es da irgendwo ne bebilderte anleitung? ich such und finde nix
edit:deckel ab,stifte raus...halter noch immer fest.....grrrr.und nu?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Madenschrauben (falls vorhanden) gelöst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> hi
> hab heute meinen HK 3.0 mit umrüstkit für AM3 bekommen......und frag mich,wie ich den mit den vorhandenen teile auf am3 umrusten soll.
> in dem umruestkit sind 4 schrauben/federn ein imbussschluessel und 2 halter platten dabei.
> muss ich den HK zerlegen um die neuen halterungen einzubauen,oder wie soll ich das verstehen? der imbuss passt ja eigentlich nur in die schrauben zum HK....fragen über fragen
> edit:der imbuss passt nicht in die schrauben vom HK somit fällt zerlegen wohl aus puh....gottseidank..hoffe ich



Um die Platten zu wechseln, muss geschraubt werden. Die Platten stecken seitlich in Schlitzen der Kühlerplatte und wurden ursprünglich von vier kleinen Metallstiften am herausrutschen gehindert, die von oben in die Bodenplatte gesteckt wurden - geht natürlich nur, wenn der Kühlerdeckel nicht drauf ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat WC diese Stifte irgendwann gegen kleine Schrauben ausgetauscht. Möglich, dass der Imbus dafür ist und du diese entweder nicht siehst, weil sie auch nur von oben zugänglich sind oder dass du ihn gar nicht brauchst, weil du die ursprüngliche Ausführung hast.
So oder so: Der Deckel muss ab, dazu müssen die Schrauben unten raus.
An der Stelle gleich der Hinweis: Unter der Düsenplatte im Boden ist ein O-Ring. Wenn du es irgendwie hinbekommst, den Deckel abzunehmen, ohne dass die Düsenplatte sich abhebt und der O-Ring aus seiner Nut rutscht, dann freu dich und drück den Finger drauf und nehm ihn nicht wieder weg, bis der Deckel draufkommt. Jeder einzelne, von dem ich gelesen habe, der nen HK3 geöffnet hat (darunter 1 mal ich selbst - beim zweiten Mal habe ich ihn nicht rausgelassen), hat 15-30 Minuten gebraucht, um den O-Ring wieder unter die Platte und den Deckel draufzubekommen. Der äußere, der Kühlerboden und -deckel gegeinander abdichtet, ist schon zickig, aber das Ding in der Mitte ist ne Katastrophe.
(Das Ganze runterzukühlen soll helfen - machts nach meiner Erfahrung nicht. O-Ring und Kühleranfeuchten und dann den Deckel bzw. die Düsenplatte rüberzuschieben, während man mit möglichst vielen Fingern den O-Ring an seinen Platz drückt, hilft. Mehr schlecht als recht)
Zweiter Tipp: Diese Metallstiftchen gehen ungeheuer leicht verloren. Pass auf, leg dir was drunter. Keine Ruckartigen Bewegungen, die springen und rollen leicht, weil sie nichts wiegen. (ich hab jetzt 3 Stifte und ein Stück Nagel drin  )




Gnome schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe ausfällt, erhitzt sich der Kreislauf und so baut sich natürlich Druck auf. Da der Masterkleer EXTREM rutschig innen ist, ist der Schlauch natürlich auf kurz oder lang bei der Druckentwicklung abgerutscht. Mit Feser wäre mir das nicht passiert....
> 
> Liegt net an den Anschlüssen. Ich hab die ungesichert und wie gesagt mit Masterkleer betrieben. Ich kauf nie wieder Masterkleer Schlauch. Der neue is einfach nur Müll!



Das sollte man wohl echt mal notieren, denn bei einem leichten Temperaturanstieg sollte sich eigentlich wirklich quasi kein Druck aufbauen. Ungesicherte Tüllen sind aber so oder so n Risiko...
(da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen Schraubis. Sollte ich >>5 bar im Kreislauf erreichen, habe ich definitiv andere Probleme  )



> lol! Wie kommt man bitte auf 6,5m ? Hast du deinen Radi in nem andren Raum stehn ?


 
Nö. Alle 3 Radis hängen unter der Schreibtischhinterkante, der erste kaum einen Meter vom Rechner.


----------



## Uter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die rev2 der Elegant hat eben kein Plexi  mehr, sondern Nylon/Fiberglas. Gelblich, aber um Welten zäher.


 Ich hab ja auch geschrieben Kunststoff (zugegeben, das ich geschrieben habe, dass ich Plexi meide hat den Eindruck gemacht, als würde ich Plexi meinen, aber de facto versuche ich alle rissbildende Materialien zu meiden).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...oder der  Innendurchmesser zu groß - letztlich gehts um die Wandstärke, die  zwischen Überwurfmutter und Basisanschluss eingeklemmt wird. Oder eben  nicht - letzteres hatte ich aber noch nie (allerdings hatte ich auch  noch nie 10/16, nur einmal Marken-PVC und der einzige Schlauch in meinem  Rechner, dessen Wandstärke nicht größer ist, als vorgesehen, ist der  4/6er  )
> Ich würde auf alle Fälle mal nachmessen, was TFC da  wirklich verkauft. Wenns schon fast 11/15 ist, ist der Fehler vielleicht  gefunden und man muss sich ggf. nur einen Hersteller suchen, der im  metrischen System produziert.


 Extrem großen Innendurchmesser würder eher in einer Art Wellenbildung an der Tülle enden oder? Dafür müsste der Innendurchmesser natürlich deutlich zu groß sein...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sollte man wohl echt mal notieren, denn bei einem leichten Temperaturanstieg sollte sich eigentlich wirklich quasi kein Druck aufbauen. Ungesicherte Tüllen sind aber so oder so n Risiko...
> (da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen Schraubis. Sollte ich >>5 bar im Kreislauf erreichen, habe ich definitiv andere Probleme  )


 Druck nicht unbedingt, aber jeder der schonmal PS-Tüllen mit heißem Wasser montiert hat weiß, wie schnell Schläuche weich werden. Für hohe Wassertemps sollte man die Tüllen unbedingt sichern. Wenn das Wasser warm genug wird reicht u.U. schon die Biegung des Schlauches, damit er abrutscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Extrem großen Innendurchmesser würder eher in einer Art Wellenbildung an der Tülle enden oder? Dafür müsste der Innendurchmesser natürlich deutlich zu groß sein...



Das wäre dann wirklich "extrem", so in der Größenordnung "50% zu großer Umfang". 1 mm zuwenig Wandstärke würde einfach nur ein Einklemmen unter der Mutter verhindern.



> Druck nicht unbedingt, aber jeder der schonmal PS-Tüllen mit heißem Wasser montiert hat weiß, wie schnell Schläuche weich werden. Für hohe Wassertemps sollte man die Tüllen unbedingt sichern. Wenn das Wasser warm genug wird reicht u.U. schon die Biegung des Schlauches, damit er abrutscht.


 
Wenn andere bestätigen, dass das so leicht geht, dann würde ich ernsthaft vorschlagen, in Zukunft keinerlei ungesicherte Tüllen mehr zu empfehlen (und das ggf. auch so in den Guide aufnehmen).
Einer der Gründe, warum Plexi heute einen so schlechten Ruf hat, war nicht die Gefahr der Rissbildung (die lässt sich nun wirklich vermeiden, wenn man einigermaßen vorsichtig ist), sondern Kühler, die sich bei Pumpenausfall soweit verzogen haben, dass sie undicht wurden. Und jetzt werden Schlauchverbindungen empfohlen, die schon bei deutlich geringerer Temperatur mitm Springbrunnen enden


----------



## Uter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn andere bestätigen, dass das so leicht geht, dann würde ich ernsthaft vorschlagen, in Zukunft keinerlei ungesicherte Tüllen mehr zu empfehlen (und das ggf. auch so in den Guide aufnehmen).
> Einer der Gründe, warum Plexi heute einen so schlechten Ruf hat, war nicht die Gefahr der Rissbildung (die lässt sich nun wirklich vermeiden, wenn man einigermaßen vorsichtig ist), sondern Kühler, die sich bei Pumpenausfall soweit verzogen haben, dass sie undicht wurden. Und jetzt werden Schlauchverbindungen empfohlen, die schon bei deutlich geringerer Temperatur mitm Springbrunnen enden


 Ich persönlich habe 4 PS-Tüllen verbaut und dafür Wasser in einem Wasserkocher zum kochen gebracht. Die Wassermenge war ca. ein Suppenteller (jedoch mit weniger Oberfläche). Allerdings hab ich mich beim Einbau nicht beeilt und die Schläuche nur wenige Sekunden ins Wasser gehalten. Ich vermute, dass die Temp des Schlauches ca. 60°C war (eher weniger da problemlos anfassbar). Dabei ist der Schlauch wirklich einfach über die Tüllen gerutscht. Diese Temps erachte ich als realistisch bei einem Pumpenausfall oder einer totalen Verstopfung. Ob die Spannung von gebogenen Schläuchen reicht, um diese dann von der Tülle ab zu ziehen weiß ich nicht genau, ich könnte es mir bei extremen Winkeln vorstellen. Wenn die Pumpe einen sehr hohen Druck aufbaut (Verstopfung) wird der Schlauch aber vermutlich abrutschen. 
Noch extremer wird der Effekt natürlich noch bei sehr weichem/glattem Schlauch oder etwas dünneren/kürzeren Tüllen.

Ich persönlich würde nur gesicherte Tüllen nutzen und rate aus Preisgründen eher zu 11/8 mit Schraubis...


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hab's auch hinter mir - mit Masterkleer-Schlauch.
War auf 'ner (ungesicherten) Tülle und rutschte während des Betriebes bei Erwärmung ab.
Immerhin: er rutschte so ab - und der Rechner war offen, sonst wär' wohl mehr passiert - dass das Wasser gegen die Wand spritzte.
Da ich daneben saß, konnte ich schnell genug reagieren (einfach 'Stecker gezogen'), so dass nix weiter kaputt ging.


Glück gehabt - und den Masterkleer raus geworfen - steht auch alles in meinem Tagebuch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eventuell sollte man da mal wirklich Erfahrungsberichte sammeln, und in Zukunft davon abraten. So schön und einfach sie sind, so gefährlich sind sie.
Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, warum man sowas verbaut Was anderes als die besten Schraubis und der beste Schlauch kam für mich nicht in Frage.

Ganz nebenbei ist der Primochill selbst mit 60-70° noch nicht sehr elastisch. Selbst 30-60 Sekunden ins Wasser halten machen ihn nicht zu weich


----------



## wheeler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um die Platten zu wechseln, muss geschraubt werden. Die Platten stecken seitlich in Schlitzen der Kühlerplatte und wurden ursprünglich von vier kleinen Metallstiften am herausrutschen gehindert, die von oben in die Bodenplatte gesteckt wurden - geht natürlich nur, wenn der Kühlerdeckel nicht drauf ist. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat WC diese Stifte irgendwann gegen kleine Schrauben ausgetauscht. Möglich, dass der Imbus dafür ist und du diese entweder nicht siehst, weil sie auch nur von oben zugänglich sind oder dass du ihn gar nicht brauchst, weil du die ursprüngliche Ausführung hast.
> So oder so: Der Deckel muss ab, dazu müssen die Schrauben unten raus.


deckel ab,ich hatte stifte in den bohrungen,die gingen leicht raus.aber die halter sitzen noch immer bomben fest.DIe suche nach madenschrauben bisher erfolglos,auch die verwendung des mitgelieferten imbussschlüssels brachte keinen erfolg.....wie gehe die dinger raus? mit gewalt ? sind die geklebt?
edit:wenn man feste draufhaut gehen die wohl raus.das ist aber schon sehr fest...ist das so gewollt??


----------



## Malkolm (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze auch seit geraumer Zeit PS Tüllen mit 16/10er Masterkleer-Schlauch und habe nichtmal den Ansatz von Problemen beobachten können.
Selbst nach Erwärmen der Schläuche mittels heißem Wasser (so ziemlich die selbe Methode, die auch Uter genutzt hat) ist es noch ein Krampf die Tüllen rein zu bekommen.
Nach dem Abkühlen hat man keine Chance mehr die Tüllen/Schläuche einfach abzuziehen, da muss schon wirklich viel Kraft ran oder ein Cutter, alternativ wieder heißes Wasser wenn es der Platz/Ort erlaubt 

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass sich meine Wassertemps im Bereich bis max. 35°C bewegen.
Zumindest in diesem Bereich kann ich die Kombination PS-Tüllen (ungesichert) und Masterkleer 16/10er PVC voll empfehlen.


----------



## Gnome (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Druck nicht unbedingt, aber jeder der schonmal PS-Tüllen mit heißem Wasser montiert hat weiß, wie schnell Schläuche weich werden. Für hohe Wassertemps sollte man die Tüllen unbedingt sichern. Wenn das Wasser warm genug wird reicht u.U. schon die Biegung des Schlauches, damit er abrutscht.



Korrekt! Der CPU-Kühler war so derartig heiß, dass sich der Schlauch zusätzlich verformt hatte und demnach abgerutscht ist. Ist vernickelter Kupfer-Kühler von EK WaterBlocks. Der leitet die Wärme natürlich am besten


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Hatte ich auch - und hab's in meinem ersten Tagebuch beschrieben.
Wurde der Masterkleer warm, verformte er sich - und rutschte halt von den Ps-Tüllen ab.
Nachdem ich dann andere Tüllen verwandt habe und mit Kabelbindern gesichert habe, ging's - wegen der Verformungen habe ich dann doch anderen Schlauch genommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jopp. Wusst ich leider nicht bezüglich Masterkleer. Der kommt mir aber nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich hab ja jetzt wie gesagt Primo bestellt, mal schauen, wann der kommt. Ich hoffe, der kommt in der nächsten Stunde.



///Edit:

Schlauch endlich da - Gnome endlich glücklich . Es lag tatsächlich am Schlauch, dass man den Schlauch aus den Alphacool Anschlüssen herausziehen konnte. Geil! Mit dem neuen Primochill Schlauch reist der Schlauch eher ab, als das sich was lockert


----------



## widder0815 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gut führt Wasser Wärme ab ?
Besser als Luft ? Ich hab mal über eine WaKü in Wasser Kühlung nachgedacht , hat jemand so was schonmal versucht ?


----------



## HAWX (28. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut führt Wasser Wärme ab ?
> Besser als Luft ? Ich hab mal über eine WaKü in Wasser Kühlung nachgedacht , hat jemand so was schonmal versucht ?



Du meinst du willst einen Radiator in beispielsweise eine Badewanne legen?
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das so etwas taugt.
Ich werde irgendwann mal einen alten Heizkörper ausspülen und als Radiator ausprobieren. Mal sehen wann mal einer über ist


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich werde irgendwann mal einen alten Heizkörper ausspülen und als Radiator ausprobieren. Mal sehen wann mal einer über ist


Hab so ein Projekt schon gesehen und das Problem ist immer das du den Heizkörper nie richtig sauber bekommst und wenn ist es nicht von dauer.


----------



## HAWX (28. Mai 2011)

Dukex2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab so ein Projekt schon gesehen und das Problem ist immer das du den Heizkörper nie richtig sauber bekommst und wenn ist es nicht von dauer.



Naja irgendwas wird sich da schon machen lassen mit unmengen von Cillit Bang


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Naja irgendwas wird sich da schon machen lassen mit unmengen von Cillit Bang



Soweit ich weiß wurden beide Heizkörper (von denen ich hier im Forum weiß) vorher ausgiebig gespült und mit CB gereinigt, trotzdem hat es angefangen den ganzen Kreislauf zu versauen.

Wenn ich so etwas machen würde, dann mit zwei getrennten Kreisläufen:
Einer mit den Komponenten im PC, einer mit dem Heizkörper; dazwischen einen Plattenwärmetauscher (-> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Spezial Radiatoren).
Ich hätte keine Lust mir meine ganzen Komponenten mit so einem experiment (was schon zweimal fehlgeschlagen ist) womöglich zu versauen


----------



## HAWX (28. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt das kann noch locker 1-5 Jahre dauern! Aber irgendwann probier ich's mal


----------



## Elvis3000 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn dann würd ich sowas nur mit nem edelstahlheizkörper machen.alles andere wäre zeit und geldverschwendung.wobei die teile aus edelstahl ja fast schon wieder unbezahlbar sind.da bekommst du 10 mora dafür.inclusive lüfter


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> deckel ab,ich hatte stifte in den bohrungen,die gingen leicht raus.aber die halter sitzen noch immer bomben fest.DIe suche nach madenschrauben bisher erfolglos,auch die verwendung des mitgelieferten imbussschlüssels brachte keinen erfolg.....wie gehe die dinger raus? mit gewalt ? sind die geklebt?
> edit:wenn man feste draufhaut gehen die wohl raus.das ist aber schon sehr fest...ist das so gewollt??


 
Die werden nur durch die 4 Stifte gesichert, der Rest ist rohe Gewalt.
Stifte oder Schrauben, wenn du Stifte hast brauchst du keine Schrauben zu suchen.

Bei mir hatte eine Seite auch geklemmt, 
hab dann den Kühler genommen und den mit einer Kante vom Halter (leicht) auf den Tisch geklopft und so rausgedreht.

Rein war erst ein akt nach dem Vernickeln. 

Bei den O-Ringen daruf achten das man die nicht verdreht, z.B wenn man das ende "reinrollt"
Oder zuvor den Gummi in die entgegegesetzte richtung vordrehen, so das er dann wieder "neutral" ist wenn er in der Nut ist.

Hab meinen 3x auf gehabt und war kein Problem, sollange keine Torsion im Gummi ist.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (28. Mai 2011)

Hab gerade meine beiden extern verbauten radis ( nen 360 und 480) gegen nen mora3 getauscht und wunder mich gerade warum mein durchfluss von 80 auf 40 gesunken ist obwohl das ding gut gespült wurde, hatte eher mit dem gegenteil gerechnet.
Luft ist raus.


----------



## b0s (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch seit geraumer Zeit PS Tüllen mit 16/10er Masterkleer-Schlauch und habe nichtmal den Ansatz von Problemen beobachten können.
> Selbst nach Erwärmen der Schläuche mittels heißem Wasser (so ziemlich die selbe Methode, die auch Uter genutzt hat) ist es noch ein Krampf die Tüllen rein zu bekommen.
> Nach dem Abkühlen hat man keine Chance mehr die Tüllen/Schläuche einfach abzuziehen, da muss schon wirklich viel Kraft ran oder ein Cutter, alternativ wieder heißes Wasser wenn es der Platz/Ort erlaubt
> 
> ...


 
Same here!

Hab auch den neuen Masterkleer auf PS Tüllen und der hält seit jetzt 2 Monaten sehr gut und war wie üblich bei PS Tüllen höllenschwer draufzubekommen .

Auch wenn ich hier niemanden für doof verkaufen will, aber ihr habt schon den 16/10er Schlauch genommen, nicht etwas 15,9/11,1 er ?


----------



## Uter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab Primochill 16/10. Wenn ich 16/11 hätte würden meine Schraubis weiter zusammen gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte man da mal wirklich Erfahrungsberichte sammeln, und in Zukunft davon abraten.



Erfahrungsberichte sammeln sich hier ja immer wieder an, wenn jemand nach Schläuchen fragt. Aber gerade bei häufig genutzten Produkten finden sich natürlich immer 1-2, die Probleme haben.
(Vergleiche "Erfahrungen mit Wasserzusatz". Ich hab geschätzt n Dutzend Berichte von ausflockendem G48 gelesen - aber im Vergleich zur Masse der Nutzer ist das immer noch wenig und andere Ursachen sind nie auszuschließen)

Mal im Auge behalten, wie es mit Erfahrungen bei hohen Temperaturen aussieht. Ggf. kommt dann ne seperate Warnung in den Guide.



> Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen, warum man sowas verbaut Was anderes als die besten Schraubis und der beste Schlauch kam für mich nicht in Frage.



Ich hab nur den billigsten Schlauch und nur die Standardverschraubungen. Preise sagen im Wakübereich leider fast immer mehr über das Selbstverständniss des Herstellers und die Designansprüche aus, aber selten über die Qualität.




wheeler schrieb:


> deckel ab,ich hatte stifte in den bohrungen,die gingen leicht raus.aber die halter sitzen noch immer bomben fest.DIe suche nach madenschrauben bisher erfolglos,auch die verwendung des mitgelieferten imbussschlüssels brachte keinen erfolg.....wie gehe die dinger raus? mit gewalt ? sind die geklebt?
> edit:wenn man feste draufhaut gehen die wohl raus.das ist aber schon sehr fest...ist das so gewollt??



Meine sitzen so locker, dass sie sogar ein bißchen klappern, wenn ich den Kühler lose in der Hand halte. (mag aber daran liegen, dass mein Kühler mal n bissl viele Säure abbekommen hat - wobei es merkwürdig wäre, wenn die ausgerechnet in den Ritzen am aktivsten war, aber z.B. die Kühlerstruktur in Ruhe gelassen hat.)




rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wurden beide Heizkörper (von denen ich hier im Forum weiß) vorher ausgiebig gespült und mit CB gereinigt, trotzdem hat es angefangen den ganzen Kreislauf zu versauen.



Link ist im Guide - und voller negativer Erfahrungen aber frei von Ansätzen, es besser zu machen. Es ist definitiv keine grünstige Lösung für ein Passiv-System.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Link ist im Guide - und voller negativer Erfahrungen aber frei von Ansätzen, es besser zu machen. Es ist definitiv keine grünstige Lösung für ein Passiv-System.


 
Versteh nicht ganz was du mir damit sagen willst 
Negative Erfahrungen mit Korrosion in Heizkörpern? -> Hab ich auch nur drauf verwiesen
Negative Erfahrungen mit der Reinigung mit CB? -> schließ ich mal aus 
Negative Erfahrungen mit den Plattenwärmetauschern? -> kann ich im Guide nicht finden, würde mich aber interessieren


----------



## Elvis3000 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

" Es ist definitiv keine grünstige Lösung für ein Passiv-System."
bin seit längerem dabei was günstiges passives zu bauen aber das ist wirklich nicht so einfach.ich hab zwar zugang zu kupferblechabfällen aber die müssen auch erst mal zugeschnitten und dann sinnvoll verrohrt und gelötet werden.kupferrohr und lötfittings gibts auch nicht umsonnst.mal abgesehen von dem ganzen arbeitsaufwand der aber halt schon auch spass macht....
am günstigsten ist immer noch der industrieradiator bei ebay + co.für 20-30 euro kann man da fette teile ersteigern.schaut´s euch mal an und keiner kommt mehr auf die idee aus ner "eisenheizung" eine pc - kühlung zu bauen.hier wurde wirklich schon viel grundlegendes zu korrosion und co vermittelt und da gibts leute die aus normalen heizkörpern kühlungen bauen wollen.alter schwede....... 

  schaut mal hier:Hallenheizung / Lüftung / Wärmetauscher 211,7 KW | eBay
wenn der nicht passiv reicht dann halt noch nen zweiten dahinter...hehe
wer da noch zögert.......?


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

65kg, Halleluja


----------



## Elvis3000 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja oke der is schon sehr übertrieben ....haha...sollte aber auch nur ein denkanstoss sein.puh!....65 kilo...hab ich gar nicht gelesen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Und dazu dann die hier als AGB's...

Spaß beiseite: einer unserer Mod's hat sich drei solche Dinger - 'ne Nummer kleiner allerdings - unter'n Schreibtisch gehangen und als Radiatoren verwandt.

Da tun's auch welche aus Autos; wenn man nicht gerade ein Teil von 'nem Ferrari nimmt (Golf oder Lupo langt), wird's auch nicht zu teuer.
eventuell tut's auch ein Besuch bei der Werkstatt um die Ecke!

Muss man nur ggf. die Anschlüsse ändern - löten können oder jemanden kennen, der's kann, hilft - und *gründlich* reinigen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Versteh nicht ganz was du mir damit sagen willst
> Negative Erfahrungen mit Korrosion in Heizkörpern? -> Hab ich auch nur drauf verwiesen



Und ich habe ergänzt, wo man den Link zum nachlesen dieser Erfahrungen findet 




Elvis3000 schrieb:


> " Es ist definitiv keine grünstige Lösung für ein Passiv-System."
> bin seit längerem dabei was günstiges passives zu bauen aber das ist wirklich nicht so einfach.ich hab zwar zugang zu kupferblechabfällen aber die müssen auch erst mal zugeschnitten und dann sinnvoll verrohrt und gelötet werden.kupferrohr und lötfittings gibts auch nicht umsonnst.mal abgesehen von dem ganzen arbeitsaufwand der aber halt schon auch spass macht....



Na da hast du doch 80% der Probleme (="******* ist Kupfer teuer") schon gelöst 



> schaut mal hier:Hallenheizung / Lüftung / Wärmetauscher 211,7 KW | eBay
> wenn der nicht passiv reicht dann halt noch nen zweiten dahinter...hehe
> wer da noch zögert.......?



 
Hätte ich nicht -Zitat Schienenbruch- _drei solche Dinger - 'ne Nummer kleiner allerdings - unter'n Schreibtisch gehangen_, wäre ich am bieten. Das Format ist zwar ein bißchen unpraktisch (längliche passen besser unter Schreibtische  ), aber geschätzt 5 cm Lamellentiefe ist fast schon das kleinste = beste, was man bekommen kann und ca. 6mm Rohr-ID mit mehrfach paralleler Anströmung habe ich in jahrelanger eBay-Beobachtung nicht finden können. Dann auch noch fertige Zollgewinde am Ende und genug Fläche für vermutlich jedes High-End-System. Sauber sieht er auch noch aus.
Leute: Lasst euch von 65 kg nicht abschrecken 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da tun's auch welche aus Autos;



Nachteil bei denen: Mitlerweile nur noch Alu und meist auch noch sehr dünnwandiges (d.h. ne "gründliche" Reinigung mit orangenem Cilitbang würde den Radi wortwörtlich wegputzen), zudem sehr enge Lamellen. So n Industrieradi ist die deutlich bessere Idee.


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich habe ergänzt, wo man den Link zum nachlesen dieser Erfahrungen findet


 
Achso... hab das wohl etwas missverstanden 
Wie gesagt, man könnte den Ansatz versuchen, zwei Kreisläufe aufzubauen mit einem Plattenwärmetauscher um die Heizleistung an den Radiator (Heizkörper) zu bekommen. Damit hätte man zumindest in dem Hauptkreislauf nicht das Problem mit den Verunreinigungen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Strömungswiderstand die Plattenwärmetauscher haben; auch die Wärmeübergangsleistung ist mir nicht geläufig. Ich denke aber, sie haben auch erhebliche Nachteile:


ein zusätzliches Bauteil im Kreislauf > mehr Anschlüsse (die Geld kosten), mehr Fehlerquellen
mehr Strömungswiderstand
mehr Platzbedarf
zweite Pumpe (=Stromverbraucher), zweite Regelung notwendig
schlechtere Kühlleistung, da ein zusätzlicher Wärmeübergangswiderstand da ist
normal: CPU > Headspreader > Wärmeleleitpaste > CPU-Kühler > Wasser > Radiator > Luft
nun: CPU > Headspreader > Wärmeleleitpaste > CPU-Kühler > Wasser > Plattenwärmetauscher > Wasser > Radiator > Luft
 
 Ich denke aber, da ist es einfacher - und preiswerter - wenn man direkt einen guten Radi kauft; so teuer ist der Mora 2 oder der 1080er nun auch wieder nicht; den 1080er bekommst Du für rund 100€, zzgl. den Lüftern sind's dann 150€.
Ob Du für *das* Geld den Plattenwärmetauscher, eine zweite Pumpe einschließlich Stromversorgung (wenn nötig) und Regelung bekommst, bezweifle ich doch sehr - vom zusätzlichen Arbeitsaufwand ganz zu schweigen.

Und bei mir langt der Mora 2 bei 90% aller Anwendungen sogar passiv - die CPU (Q9550er übertaktet) _oder _die Grafikkarte (nur 5770, aber auch übertaktet) zzgl. Mainboard und Hdd's schafft er locker für 'ne Stunde passiv oder mit maximal halber Lüfterdrehzahl und bleibt dabei unhörbar; da sind die Hdd's lauter.
Wenn ich bsp. Video's umwandle - dabei läuft ja nur die auf 100%, die Graka auf 'Grundlast' - wobei dann beide Hdd's auch fett am rödeln sind, läuft der Rechner 
Erst, wenn ich beide auf 'Volldampf' (=Prime _und_ Furmark) laufen lasse, kommt die Temperatur etwas höher, so dass alle vier Lüfter laufen - ich habe nur 4*120er Lüfter drauf, also den Mora nicht mal halb bestückt.

Genauer kannst Du das hier nachlesen - da und auf den folgenden Seiten habe ich die Leistung der Wakü mal getestet.

Ein neuer Test - mit Mora2, AMD 1090T, Mainboard, Hdd's und zwei 5770ern - kommt in einigen Wochen in meinem neuen Tagebuch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So kurzes Statement zu Alphacool 16/10 Anschlüssen und Primochill Schlauch: Hält BOMBENFEST! Liegt also doch am Schlauch 


Grüße,
Gnome.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das der andere Schlauch nicht gepasst hat schon komisch da muss der ID ja 11 oder 12 gewesen sein bzw. bei 11 hätte es ja noch gehalten, schon komisch.
Wahren was für Schläuche die Masterkleer oder, hoffe ich habe keine Probleme mit meinen Masterkleer und Schraubanschlüsse, ich glaube ich überlege schon andere Schläuche mir zu holen wenn es noch andere für 11/8 gibt das ist ja das Problem , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleiner Themawechsel 

Bei klarem Wasser was würdet ihr nehmen?
Hab jetzt mal das Wässerchen (Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml) eingeplant. 
Das von Inno wäre eine alternative kostet aber mehr.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowohl DP Ultra als auch IP Konzentrat eignen sich für klares Wasser. IP ist als Konzentrat günstiger.


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich von natur aus faul bin bin  nehme ich bei klarem die Fertigmischung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selber Schuld.


----------



## 90210 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr von der 
*Corsair H80 Kühler ? 
*


mal sehen was das Kosten wird aber eine sehr sehr gute alternative zum Standard kühler die mit dem Ganzen Kupfer und der Größe ja auch nicht mehr günstig sind  

jetzt müßte nur noch eine Fertig Lösung für CPU und GPU  kommen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



90210 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der
> *Corsair H80 Kühler ? *


*
Absolut nix!!! *


----------



## HAWX (29. Mai 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut nix!!!



Sign! Für Leute ohne Platz ganz nett ansonsten überflüssig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



90210 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der
> *Corsair H80 Kühler ?
> *
> 
> ...


 

Was sie leisten, weiß ich noch nicht, aber allgemein sind die Corsair Dinger für mich nervige Spamgeneratoren, die ich am liebsten im Luküforum sehen würde (nur sucht sie da niemand  ) - so sind sie hier in einem Sammelthread interniert.


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja ruyven
was du willst und was du kriegst sind halt immer mal wieder 2 verschiedene Dinge wa? 

Btw... hattest du eigentlich schonmal eine Fertigwakü in Händen bzw hast schonmal an einer rumgebastelt?


----------



## wheeler (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,fragte ich schon und ich habs vergessen? k.a. ich frag einfach nochmal,da wir ja gerade auch hier ne diskussion hatten
welche ist der beste schlauch für diesen anschluss?Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 16/12mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 16/12mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") 62359
mir wurde 15,9/11,1 masterkleer empfohlen,aber den finde ich in der grösse garnicht


----------



## Dari (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guckstu 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv schwarz (7/16"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm (7/16"ID) UV-aktiv Black 59061


----------



## wheeler (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah danke,
ich habe ne HK3.0 auf nem AM3 und brauch jetzt noch einen winkelanschluss.passt der hier auf den oben gezeigten schlauch?Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 45 drehbar G1/4 - gerndelt - silber nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 45 drehbar G1/4 - gerndelt - silber nickel 62333
sicher ist der doch zu klein,finde aber keinen abgewinkelten anschluss der auf hk passt mit den maßen das sie auf nen 11,1 mm schlauch passen..was tun?
alternativ dieser,der aber meiner meinung nach net so doll aussiehthttp://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ehbar-G1-4---kompakt---silber-vernickelt.html aber wohl eher auf den schlau passt,oder?


----------



## Uter (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wärs mit sowas?


----------



## wheeler (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja danke,so ähnlich ist es dann geworden :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45 - G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - drehbar - silver nickel Winkeladapter 45 drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - rund - silver nickel 64134


----------



## fuSi0n (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi jemand Erfahung mit der X2O 450 und Mora + Schnellkupplungen (Koolance)? Ich befürchte das mir die Kupplungen den Durchfluss killen, da die Punkte ja nicht gerade zu den stärksten gehört.


----------



## Malkolm (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe Koolance VL3N verbaut, und den Durchfluss haben sie nicht merklich gedrückt. Die älteren Versionen (VL2, VL3) waren da noch restriktiver.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Thema Widerstand von Koolance VL3N Schnellkupplungen mal ein Selfquote: 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal kurz mit null, zwei und vier Koolance VL3N Schnellkupplungen den Einfluss auf den Durchfluss getestet.
> 
> Dazu habe ich den Testkreislauf  zuerst ohne Kupplungen aufgebaut, entlüfet und mit dem Kugelhahn auf 100L/h +-1 gedrosselt. Der Testkreislauf bestand aus einer Eheim 1046 230V, einem Kugelhahn, einem Digmesa DFM 5,6mm, einem Cape AB und 14/10er Schläuchen mit 13/10er Verschraubungen. Der Durchfluss wurde in Echtzeit mit einem ELV DFM100 angezeigt:
> 
> ...


----------



## fuSi0n (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank. Dann wird sich wohl im Sommer ein MoRa an der Wand wiederfinden ^^.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heut mein AE 5 LT bekommen und soweit funktioniert auch alles, nur leider zeigt mir der Wassertempsensor einen falschen Wert von - 2,76° an. Kann man den irgendwie einstellen?

Hab ihn im AGB verschraubt


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zeigt er dir das an allen Knälen an? Wenn ja dann ist er wahrscheinlich defekt.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, ist auf allen Kanälen. Der mitgelieferte Sensor läuft normal


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dem AC Sensor ist nur ein normale Foliensensor drin. Mit etwas Geschick bekommst du die schwarze Abdeckung ab und kann eventuell den Sensor tauschen. Achtung Garantieverlust!!!


----------



## Less_Is_More (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welcher sensor wäre denn als alternative zu empfehlen, wenn der von AC nicht so besonders ist......?


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso tauschen? Garantie und fertig.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich machs auch auf Garantie, die Sachen kamen ja erst heut an. Ist halt ärgerlich, muss jetzt wieder das ganze Wasser ablassen


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> welcher sensor wäre denn als alternative zu empfehlen, wenn der von AC nicht so besonders ist......?


Der eine Sensor ist defekt mehr nicht. 



> Wieso tauschen? Garantie und fertig.


Ist wahrscheinlich schneller und günstiger als die RMA.


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du bei AT gekauft? Dann meld dich mal bei Wassermann, vllt. lässt sich da ja eine Einigung finden.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja habs von AT, werd morgen wohl mal anrufen und die Sache klären


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


nyso schrieb:


> Dann meld dich mal bei Wassermann, vllt. lässt sich da ja eine Einigung finden.


 Das sicher - aber Wassermann ist bis 13.6. im Urlaub; ihm sei's gegönnt.
Die Reklamationen macht sowieso wer anders, ich weiß aber  'aus dem Stehgreif' nicht, wer - glaube, Frau Weiß und noch wer.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade angerufen, sie schicken mir einen neuen Sensor kostenlos zu! Top Service muss man sagen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja - da hat sich viel getan!
Der Service ist um einiges besser geworden als noch vor ein paar Jahren.

Die haben sich die Kritik der User echt angesehen und was unternommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chrisinger jetzt kannste den defekten Sensor zerlegen und versuchen zu fixen. Wenn's klappt haste zwei.


----------



## Rabauke (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon gesehen: neue AC Radiatoren


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist eine Idee 
Hast du so einen schonmal zerlegt und wieder zusammen/dicht bekommen


----------



## fuSi0n (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr geile Sache, bin auf Tests gespannt!
Wenn das so klappt und der Prei akzeptabel ist: meins meins meins 
Mit DFM, Tempsensor, agb


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hast du so einen schonmal zerlegt und wieder zusammen/dicht bekommen


 Ich hatte mal bei einem die schwarze Kappe ab. Abdichten muss man die nicht. Weil's da nicht zum abdichten gibt.


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann werd ich es einfach mal morgen probieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rabauke schrieb:


> Schon gesehen: neue AC Radiatoren


 
GOILOMAT!
(ein Glück, dass sie die nur in 63 mm anbieten, sonst würde ich mir jetzt in den Arsch beißen, dass ich gerade nen Black Ice bestellt habe. Bei den Kupferdingern hätte sogar ich für Optik gezahlt)

Aber bin ich der einzige, der es verdächtig finde, dass innerhalb weniger Wochen zwei Wasserkühlungshersteller aus Nordostdeutschland neue Radiatoren ankündigungen, beide nach langer Abstinenz, beide die seltenen Rohrradiatoren, beide in der 60 mm Klasse, beide mit innovativen, "nie" dagewesenen Endterminals in modularer Bauweise und neuem Strömungsverlauf?


----------



## Uter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nice!

Die Radis sehen echt gut aus. Mir fällt nur ein Kritikpunkt auf. 
Warum macht man die 3-Ecken am Rand nicht gleichseitig? Dann bräuchte man nur 2 Arten von Verbindern und eine Art von Standfüßen.

Sind Watercool und AC aus Norddeutschland?
Naja Rohrradis sind naheliegend, da einfacher als Netzradis...

PS: 2  
Warum kein 120er?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber bin ich der einzige, der es verdächtig finde, dass innerhalb weniger Wochen zwei Wasserkühlungshersteller aus Nordostdeutschland neue Radiatoren ankündigungen, beide nach langer Abstinenz, beide die seltenen Rohrradiatoren, beide in der 60 mm Klasse, beide mit innovativen, "nie" dagewesenen Endterminals in modularer Bauweise und neuem Strömungsverlauf?


TFC bzw Thermalfins hat auch Radis dieser Bauart präsentiert.  Scheint mir so, als wären die Hersteller im gleichen Ideenladen gewesen.


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, nix neues. Jeder klaut beim anderen, pfui Teufel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Sind Watercool und AC aus Norddeutschland?



Watercool sitzt in Waren an der Mürits, AC kommt afaik aus Berlin.



> Naja Rohrradis sind naheliegend, da einfacher als Netzradis...



Eine Frage der Produktionstechnik - bislang hat afaik keiner von beiden die Lamellenkörper selbst hergestellt und es gibt definitiv ein größeres Angebot von Netzradiatoren in dieser Größenklasse auf dem Markt, was auch ein bessere P/L-Verhältniss mit sich bringt. (neben P/L-Vorteilen der Bauweise selbst)
Watercool hat zwar seit Firmengründung an Rohrradiatoren festgehalten, da hat man nichts anderes erwartet - aber AC hat den letzten afaik vor 6-7 Jahren vorgestellt. (oder war der 1080er auch n Rohrradiator? Weiß grad nicht mehr)



> PS: 2
> Warum kein 120er?


 
Vermutlich zu wenig Leistung und somit Nachfrage. Die meisten Gehäuse mit nur einer Lüfterposition vorn/hinten nutzen da 140er (oder größer). WC setzt sogar komplett auf 140er Lüfter.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> TFC bzw Thermalfins hat auch Radis dieser Bauart präsentiert.  Scheint mir so, als wären die Hersteller im gleichen Ideenladen gewesen.


 
Die haben was vorgestellt? Die Website ist immer noch bei was-ganz-tolles-diesmal-tatsächlich-made-in-germany-wir-schwörens-"coming soon".


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> AC kommt afaik aus Berlin.


Nein aus Benniehausen/Gleichen. Das Geschäft in Berlin wurde von einem Lizenznehmer, der jetzt bei CK arbeitet geführt.



> (oder war der 1080er auch n Rohrradiator? Weiß grad nicht mehr)


Ja der AC 1080er war nen Rohrradi.



> Die haben was vorgestellt? Die Website ist immer noch bei was-ganz-tolles-diesmal-tatsächlich-made-in-germany-wir-schwörens-"coming soon".


Naja, wohl ein paar Bilder veröffentlicht. TFC bringt den Radi nicht mehr raus. TFC und der (echte) Hersteller haben ein wenig Zoff. Jetzt will Thermalfins die Radireihe raus bringen.


----------



## Uter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Netzradis haben vermutlich einen höheren Arbeitsaufwand, deshalb lassen sie sich nicht sinnvoll in D herstellen. 

Der 1080er von AC war/ist afaik sehr ähnlich zum Mora 2. Nur die Lüfterblende ist etwas ungeschickt ---> etwas weniger Leistung.

Wenn man sich die Preise anguckt ist es verständlich, dass es keinen 120er gibt. Wenn überhaupt rechnen sich die 420er und größer. 

Thermalfins arbeitet an den inovativsten Radis. Ich persönlich zweifel jedoch stark an, dass sie genug Fläche haben um gegen die Netzradis anzustinken. Passiv könnten sie interessant werden.

Zu den Ähnlichkeiten:
Das grundsätzliche Prinzip ist bei Watercool und AC gleich, aber auch naheliegend. Vorkammern aus Pom können sie selbst bearbeiten und damit Geld sparen. Die Rohre und Lamellen können sie sich zugeschnitten anliefern lassen. 
Die Details sind ziemlich unterschiedlich und ich frage mich wer besser abschneiden wird. Eine Kombination von beiden mit eingearbeiteten Shrouds wär nicht schlecht...


----------



## wheeler (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin moin,komme wohl dann bald zum befüllen meiner wakü,und wollte mal exklusive hier fragen,wie man das anstellt,mit dem netzteil brücken.am besten so,das man das NT nicht killt soll ja ganz einfach sein,trotzdem seh ich da ein gewisses gefahrenpotential ,oder nicht


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu überhaupt? Zum befüllen das Wakü reicht es doch, den PC immer wieder an und aus zu machen. Die Hitzeentwicklung reicht absolut nicht aus, wenn es jeweils nur ein paar Sekunden sind.

Oder man lötet/kauft sich ein 12V NT. Damit geht es noch einfacher^^


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch wenn du einen hast denn zewit Rechner benutzen, so mache ich das immer, einfach die Pumpe an denn anderen PC kurz an machen bis das Wasser fast leer ist und dann wieder Wasser rein und denn PC an und so weiter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach das grüne Kabel und ein schwarzes Kabel überbrücken und alle anderen Stecker ziehen (außer vllt Laufwerk und Lüfter). 

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und Durchführung auf eigenes Risiko.  (Bei mir ist noch nix schlimmes passiert, aber ich hab mich auch noch nicht verpolt.)


----------



## Malkolm (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem NT überbrücken beim Befüllen hat durchaus seine Vorteile. Je nachdem wie groß dein AGB ist, musst du schon 3-5 mal den AGB nachfüllen, laufen lassen bis er leer ist, und wieder nachfüllen. Dafür jedesmal nen anderen Rechner an/aus zu machen ist irgendwie bescheuert 

Es reicht dazu übrigens irgendein altes Netzteil was du noch irgendwo rumfliegen hast. Schließe einfach die Pumpe daran an und las das Netzteil auf dem Tisch daneben liegen. Dann schnappst du dir das 20 (oder 24) polige Kabel und suchst da den grünen Strang (liegt etwas seitlich der Mitte) und steckst dort ein Ende einer Büroklammer (oder sonstwas leitendes) hinein. Das andere Ende kommt auf Masse (irgendeines der schwarzen Stränge). Solange du diese Brücke herstellst läuft das Netzteil. Wenn der AGB leer ist, einfach ein Ende wieder herausziehen und das NT/Pumpe steht still 

Sollte das NT nur mit Pumpe nicht starten, liegt es meist daran, dass das NT mehr Last benötigt. Ist eine Art Schutzfunktion bei neueren Netzteilen. In diesem Fall einfach noch ein paar Lüfter ans Netzteil anschließen, oder Laufwerke oder was du sonst noch da hast. Aber auf keinen Fall dein Mainboard irgendwie anschließen (das 4 o. 6 polige z.B.)!

Ist der Kreislauf soweit befüllt dreh den Rechner ein paar Mal hin und her (auch mal auf den Kopf wenn das geht) um den Großteil der gefangenen Luftblasen zu befreien. Dann nochmal den AGB voll machen und fertig. Die restliche Luft wird sich dann im normalen Betrieb irgendwann im AGB sammeln. Ist aber i.d.R. nicht mehr viel.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt auch noch so etwas hier wenn mann sich nicht traut was am 20 oder 24 Pin Kabel was zu machen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ATX-berbrckungsstecker (20 Pin) ATX-berbrckungsstecker (20 Pin) 52023

Kann man auch selber bauen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nein aus Benniehausen/Gleichen. Das Geschäft in Berlin wurde von einem Lizenznehmer, der jetzt bei CK arbeitet geführt.



Na gut - dann halt doch Niedersachsen, aber zugegebenermaßen einen Teil, der vollkommen zu Unrecht zu Norddeutschland zählt. (und das auch ganz ohne die Elbdefindition)



> Naja, wohl ein paar Bilder veröffentlicht. TFC bringt den Radi nicht mehr raus. TFC und der (echte) Hersteller haben ein wenig Zoff. Jetzt will Thermalfins die Radireihe raus bringen.


 
Wie das nur passieren konnte... 




Uter schrieb:


> Netzradis haben vermutlich einen höheren Arbeitsaufwand, deshalb lassen sie sich nicht sinnvoll in D herstellen.



Ich wär eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass beide komplett automatisiert gefertigt werden und komplexere Maschienen wären eigentlich eine deutsche Spezialität. Aber der eigentliche Markt für Netzradiatoren dürften KFZ-Zulieferer sein, also globale Pfennigpfuchser. Rohrradiatoren sind eher für Klimasysteme interessant - da haben wir sicherlich mehr Kunden in D.



> Zu den Ähnlichkeiten:
> Das grundsätzliche Prinzip ist bei Watercool und AC gleich, aber auch naheliegend. Vorkammern aus Pom können sie selbst bearbeiten und damit Geld sparen. Die Rohre und Lamellen können sie sich zugeschnitten anliefern lassen.



Wäre trotzdem amüsant, wenn sie sich Baugleich beliefern lassen und dadurch kompatibel zueinander sind. Wobei AC imho das deutlich ausgereiftere Konzept hat. Watercool will afaik nur fertig montiert liefern, AC präsentiert mal eben die Option, einen Mora zu überbieten  .
Wäre toll, wenn sie davon auch noch eine passiv-Variante mit halbierter Lamellendichte auflegen. Einen 2x8x140 wäre toll 




Malkolm schrieb:


> Das mit dem NT überbrücken beim Befüllen hat durchaus seine Vorteile. Je nachdem wie groß dein AGB ist, musst du schon 3-5 mal den AGB nachfüllen, laufen lassen bis er leer ist, und wieder nachfüllen. Dafür jedesmal nen anderen Rechner an/aus zu machen ist irgendwie bescheuert



Wenn man den AGB vernünftig platziert, kann man einfach ohne ausschalten nachkippen.



> Es reicht dazu übrigens irgendein altes Netzteil was du noch irgendwo rumfliegen hast.



Noch praktischer (und für nicht-rumfliegen-haber: z.T. noch immer im Sperrmüll zu finden) sind AT Netzteile.


----------



## Malkolm (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin froh meinen AGB noch im Gehäuse untergebracht zu haben. Luxus wie Erreichbarkeit war da nicht mehr drin


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denkt ihr, die Hersteller bringen irgendwann nochmal neue Techniken in Sachen GPU-Kühlung? Aktuell basieren sie ja alle auf dem gleichen, langweiligen Konzept...


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin froh meinen AGB noch im Gehäuse untergebracht zu haben. Luxus wie Erreichbarkeit war da nicht mehr drin



Ach da kann man was gutes basteln
Ich hab meinen mit nem Schanier und Metalplatte sowie dem Montagezubehör am 5,25" Schacht des Cases befestigt jetzt kann ich ihn bei Bedarf ein und ausfahren. Ich frag mich warum noch kein Hersteller sowas anbietet.(oder jab ich sowas übersehen?)


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, die Hersteller bringen irgendwann nochmal neue Techniken in Sachen GPU-Kühlung? Aktuell basieren sie ja alle auf dem gleichen, langweiligen Konzept...


Und was soll man da noch großartig verbessern?


----------



## Uter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie das nur passieren konnte...


Ja, mal was ganz neues, dass die Firma streit hat.  
Wobei die alten Triebwerke würden mich schon reizen (wenn sie nicht so überteuert und zu dick für mein Gehäuse wären).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wär eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass beide komplett automatisiert gefertigt werden und komplexere Maschienen wären eigentlich eine deutsche Spezialität. Aber der eigentliche Markt für Netzradiatoren dürften KFZ-Zulieferer sein, also globale Pfennigpfuchser. Rohrradiatoren sind eher für Klimasysteme interessant - da haben wir sicherlich mehr Kunden in D.


Also ich stell mir die Produktion von Netzradis mit ihren vielen unterschiedlich positionierten Lötstellen mit sehr viel Handarbeit vor...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre trotzdem amüsant, wenn sie sich Baugleich beliefern lassen und dadurch kompatibel zueinander sind. Wobei AC imho das deutlich ausgereiftere Konzept hat. Watercool will afaik nur fertig montiert liefern, AC präsentiert mal eben die Option, einen Mora zu überbieten  .
> Wäre toll, wenn sie davon auch noch eine passiv-Variante mit halbierter Lamellendichte auflegen. Einen 2x8x140 wäre toll


 Watercool hat die breiteren Radis (passen afaik nicht in Laufwerksschächte) und eine andere Anströmung (gleichmäßig hin und zurück, ich frage mich ob es da (passiv) messbare Unterschiede je nach Ein- und Auslass gibt). AC arbeitet mit mit ungleichmäßigem "hin-zurück-hin-zurück". Die AC sind eindeutig besser ausgedacht, aber auch sehr teuer. Die kleinen Versionen rentieren sich nicht wirklich. 
Eine passiv/slim Version wär wirklich nicht schlecht (muss sich ja nicht ausschließen) und ich würd wirklich überlegen mir eine zu kaufen. 1 Lüfter ist mein langfristiges Ziel. 

Eine 2x8x140 wär cool und bestimmt fast so günstig wie deine Radis. 

PS: @ nyso:
Also ich träume ja von sowas mit Fusionblock.
Dann könnte man den GPU-Kühler und den Fusionblock immer wieder nutzen und müsste nur die recht günstige Aluplatte tauschen. Die Temperaturen wären bei normalen Grakas damit auch kein Problem (wer Geld für eine 480 hat kann auch einen Fullcover kaufen).


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke da gibt es noch ordentlich Potenzial. Zumindest habe ich da eine Idee im Kopf, mal gucken wie der Kühler abschneidet wenn er fertig ist^^


----------



## Uter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab für dich noch ein PS in meinen letzten Post geschrieben.


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, mein Konzept ist ein vollkommen anderes^^ Das Ding ist aber auch interessant, gleichmal bestellen und angucken. Eventuell lässt es sich deutlich verbessern und produzieren


----------



## Less_Is_More (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wegen der netzteilgeschichte hätte ich auch noch ein paar fragen.....

wenn das NT überbrückt ist, werden also ausschliesslich die pumpe + diverser kleinkram wie lüfter oder laufwerke angeschlossen. (nicht MB/CPU/graka)
ist jz vllt ein wenig blöd die frage, aber muss ich für das überbrücken bei einem modularem netzteil alle kabel im netzteil stecken haben, oder wieder nur die, die gebraucht werden? (pumpe/kleinkram) .....denke aber mal das wird keinen unterschied machen. 

lg


----------



## Uter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müssen nicht drin stecken. Wenn der Stromkreis nicht geschlossen ist ist er nicht geschlossen, egal ob direkt am Nt unterbrochen oder weiter hinten (außer das Nt hat als Schutzfunktion Sensoren, die die angeschlossenen Kabel überwachen, sowas ist mir aber nicht bekannt und wär ziemlich unnötig).


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also beim Aquacomputer Wassertempsensor ist wirklich nur ein Foliensensor verbaut. Die Kappe geht extrem leicht ab und auch wieder drauf. Innerhalb von ein paar Minuten hat man den Sensor getauscht


----------



## Less_Is_More (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut, danke

jetzt stellt sich mir noch eine frage bzgl. des befüllens. 
man kann den AGB doch nur befüllen, indem man wasser reinkippt, pumpe einschaltet, wartet bis das wasser einen "niedrigen stand" hat, pumpe ausschalten, und das ganze nochmal von vorne.....

eine andere methode mithilfe überbrückens, wie etwa dauerhaftes nachfüllen gibt es nicht, oder? (sonst würde das wasser ja irgendwann im AGB wieder raus schiessen und die sauerei wäre perfekt)


----------



## P37E (2. Juni 2011)

Einfach die pumpe langsam laufen lassen z.B. 5 volt und zügig nachkippen so mach ich das. Hab nen mini agb der gleichzeit laing deckel ist und bei 12 volt is der in nem zwinkern leer gezogen...


----------



## Less_Is_More (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und da spritzt bei offenem deckel, selbst wenn es nur 5V sind, kein wasser oben raus??!

edit: kann man überhaupt ne aquastream xt mit weniger spannung laufen haben, wenn ich keinen zugriff auf den pc habe? 
soweit ich weiß ist die pumpe ja per software regelbar....

da der agb aber sowieso ein 250er sein wird, sollte es da selbst bei 12V keine probleme geben.....nehme ich mal an O.o


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Also beim Aquacomputer Wassertempsensor ist wirklich nur ein Foliensensor verbaut. Die Kappe geht extrem leicht ab und auch wieder drauf. Innerhalb von ein paar Minuten hat man den Sensor getauscht


Dann haste bald 2 Sensoren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich mach's anders: an einen oberen Anschlu0 vom AGB einen Schlauch dran und den - weit außerhalb vom Rechner - mittels Trichter füllen. Wenn man noch 'nen Kugelhahn mit dran macht, kann man den Wasserzufluß sehr gut regulieren.
Ich hatte auch einen sehr kleinen AGB - den von Zern - und da ging das trotzdem ganz gut.

Mein größtes Problem war nämlich immer das daneben gekippte Wasser, das sonst in den Rechner laufen kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



nyso schrieb:


> Das er gemeldet wurde


 aber nich von mir!


Less_Is_More schrieb:


> finde deine alternative zwar recht interessant, aber ich möchte keinen schlauch wegstehen haben.
> und wenn ich schon einen kugelhahn verwende, dann einen zum ablassen im unterem bereich
> 
> ps. weil du so oft verschüttest......wie wäre es damit? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD 32060


 Den Schlauch kann man ja ab machen - oder (so wie ich) fest einbauen.
Und die Spritzflasche habe ich auch hier liegen - ist nur manchmal ein wenig mühsam, das Wasser da rein zu bekommen.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Wobei die alten Triebwerke würden mich schon reizen (wenn sie nicht so überteuert und zu dick für mein Gehäuse wären).



Und wenn sie nicht in Tests schlechter abgeschnitten hätten, als normale Lüfter...



> Also ich stell mir die Produktion von Netzradis mit ihren vielen unterschiedlich positionierten Lötstellen mit sehr viel Handarbeit vor...



Dafür ist das Ergebniss imho zu gleichmäßig.



> Watercool hat die breiteren Radis (passen afaik nicht in Laufwerksschächte) und eine andere Anströmung (gleichmäßig hin und zurück, ich frage mich ob es da (passiv) messbare Unterschiede je nach Ein- und Auslass gibt). AC arbeitet mit mit ungleichmäßigem "hin-zurück-hin-zurück". Die AC sind eindeutig besser ausgedacht, aber auch sehr teuer.



Ich hab die Maße nicht exakt verglichen, aber beide scheinen nah an den Lüftergrößen zu bleiben. Zur Durchströmung finde ich bei AC keine Angaben.



> Eine 2x8x140 wär cool und bestimmt fast so günstig wie deine Radis.



± eine Zehnerpotenz 



> Also ich träume ja von sowas mit Fusionblock.
> Dann könnte man den GPU-Kühler und den Fusionblock immer wieder nutzen und müsste nur die recht günstige Aluplatte tauschen. Die Temperaturen wären bei normalen Grakas damit auch kein Problem (wer Geld für eine 480 hat kann auch einen Fullcover kaufen).



Coolits Komplettlösungen bauen genau auf dieses Prinzip auf, aber mit einem deutlich größeren Kühlblock. Allgemein hat man Probleme mit den Spannungswandlertemperaturen, wenn man nur über der GPU Wasser hat - siehe GPU-X² (bei dem man ja auch nur die Bodenplatten tauschen können sollte - bis die Kühlleistung nach zwei Generationen nicht mehr reichte).
Unterm Strich wird es schwer, sowas funktional und billig umzusetzen. Der Wasserkühlblock müsste riesig sein, weil man der Aluplatte nicht viel Wärmeleitung zumuten will. Aber darf nicht mit hohen Kondensatoren oder Anschlüssen kollidieren und er sollte nicht länger als kleine Karten sein. Zugleich muss die Aluplatte große Höhenunterschiede bei verschiedenen Modellen ausgleichen können (mindestens eine Spulenhöhe...), das ganze soll aber nicht zu schwer werden und keinen zweiten Slot belegen.

Watercool verspricht seit Ewigkeiten einen Modularen Heatkiller - warten wir ab, was draus wird. Seperate Spannungswandlerkühler wäre imho zwingend nötig.




Less_Is_More schrieb:


> und da spritzt bei offenem deckel, selbst wenn es nur 5V sind, kein wasser oben raus??!



Wenn du einen AGB mit Einlass im Boden und ne starke Pumpe hast, würde ich das nicht ausschließen. Aber es gibt andere Einlassmöglichkeiten, andere AGBs und es gibt schwache Pumpen, die durch ein paar cm stehendes Wasser nicht "durchschießen" dürften.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> und da spritzt bei offenem deckel, selbst wenn es nur 5V sind, kein wasser oben raus??


Ich hatte eher das Problem, dass die Pumpe statt Wasser Luft ansaugte und so zum Schaumschläger wurde - was dann das Entlüften doch 'etwas' erschwerte.

Irgendwo in meinem ersten Tagebuch findet sich auch ein Foto von.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Uter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn sie nicht in Tests schlechter abgeschnitten hätten, als normale Lüfter...


Testabhängig. Das Lager ist sehr gut, sie bauen viel Druck auf und haben eine Vorkammer - was will man mehr? - außer vielleicht einen ertragbaren Preis...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Ergebniss imho zu gleichmäßig.


Nur weil die Lamellen vorgebogen sind müssen sie ja nicht maschinell eingelötet sein. Die Anschlüsse sind auch meist Pi mal Daumen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab die Maße nicht exakt verglichen, aber beide scheinen nah an den Lüftergrößen zu bleiben. Zur Durchströmung finde ich bei AC keine Angaben.


Im Forum steht 5-5-6-5 wenn ich mich richtig erinner.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Coolits Komplettlösungen bauen genau auf dieses Prinzip auf, aber mit einem deutlich größeren Kühlblock. Allgemein hat man Probleme mit den Spannungswandlertemperaturen, wenn man nur über der GPU Wasser hat - siehe GPU-X² (bei dem man ja auch nur die Bodenplatten tauschen können sollte - bis die Kühlleistung nach zwei Generationen nicht mehr reichte).
> Unterm Strich wird es schwer, sowas funktional und billig umzusetzen. Der Wasserkühlblock müsste riesig sein, weil man der Aluplatte nicht viel Wärmeleitung zumuten will. Aber darf nicht mit hohen Kondensatoren oder Anschlüssen kollidieren und er sollte nicht länger als kleine Karten sein. Zugleich muss die Aluplatte große Höhenunterschiede bei verschiedenen Modellen ausgleichen können (mindestens eine Spulenhöhe...), das ganze soll aber nicht zu schwer werden und keinen zweiten Slot belegen.


2 Slots sind kein Problem - ist ja auch das Minimum bei Luft.
Den Fusionblock kann man direkt über den Spawas positionieren. Er muss ja nicht alle abdecken, aber wenn das Wasser 1cm von den Spawas entfernt ist sollte das keine Probleme geben. Außerdem rede ich ja (wie geschrieben) nicht von Karten wie der 480 sonder eher 5770, 6850, 6870, um mal den AMD Bereich abzudenken.
Die Aluplatte müsste sich nicht viel von den Platten von Swiftech unterscheiden, nur dass am Ort des Fusionblocks keine Lamellen sein dürften.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Watercool verspricht seit Ewigkeiten einen Modularen Heatkiller - warten wir ab, was draus wird. Seperate Spannungswandlerkühler wäre imho zwingend nötig.


 Watercool verspricht viel und vor allem früh...


----------



## wheeler (2. Juni 2011)

Warum muss man das Netzteil eigentlich Brücken ? Um ihm was vorzugaukeln ? Das es betrieben wird über den hauptstecker ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das es sonst nicht startet.


----------



## Malkolm (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Überbrücken übernimmt ja sonst das MB


----------



## P37E (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> und da spritzt bei offenem deckel, selbst wenn es nur 5V sind, kein wasser oben raus??!
> 
> edit: kann man überhaupt ne aquastream xt mit weniger spannung laufen haben, wenn ich keinen zugriff auf den pc habe?
> soweit ich weiß ist die pumpe ja per software regelbar....
> ...



also die sache läuft so. du kippst den agb voll > pumpe an > nachkippen (das wasser muss ja erstmal durch den kreislauf das dauert) > sobald das wasser im agb ankommt greift die schwerkraft und da spritzt nix raus 

immer mit ext. netzteil machen!


----------



## fuSi0n (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



P37E schrieb:


> also die sache läuft so. du kippst den agb voll > pumpe an > nachkippen (das wasser muss ja erstmal durch den kreislauf das dauert) > sobald das wasser im agb ankommt greift die schwerkraft und da spritzt nix raus
> 
> immer mit ext. netzteil machen!


 
Oder wie hier schon erwähnt wurde alles bis auf laufwerk und lüfter abklemmen und das interne NT verwenden wenn man kein externes NT hat


----------



## Less_Is_More (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es sei denn, man hat einen AGB, wo der einlass im boden ist. dazu noch eine starke pumpe (und vllt ein steigrohr) und es spritzt sehr wohl raus.
und ein 2. NT habe ich nicht, daher muss überbrückt werden.....

werde aber sowieso eher zum phobya balancer greifen. dann kann ich den einlass bequem seitlich anbringen und den auslass unten. (auch wenn phobya meint nur eine seite verwenden zu dürfen)

ps. um noch einmal auf eine andere frage zurück zu kommen, die AS XT kann man nicht ohne software regeln --> beim befüllen arbeitet sie also mit 12V??!


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB hat den In und Out unten, und oben ist ein In zum Befüllen. Da kommt dann ein 30cm langes Stück Schlauch mit Anschluss ran, und es lässt sich sehr gut befüllen.


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ähnlich mache ich es auch immer oben Schlauch rein, dann in den Schlauch nen Trichter und dann kann befüllt werden


----------



## HAWX (3. Juni 2011)

Less_Is_More schrieb:
			
		

> ps. um noch einmal auf eine andere frage zurück zu kommen, die AS XT kann man nicht ohne software regeln --> beim befüllen arbeitet sie also mit 12V??!



Nur unter Windows mit der Aquasuite.

Edit:@ Nyso wir bilden dann das Watercooled-Squad


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


nyso schrieb:


> Mein AGB hat den In und Out unten, und oben ist ein In zum Befüllen. Da kommt dann ein 30cm langes Stück Schlauch mit Anschluss ran, und es lässt sich sehr gut befüllen.





			
				;3053312 schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich mache ich es auch immer oben Schlauch rein, dann in den Schlauch nen Trichter und dann kann befüllt werden


 Na, denn bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige, der einen extra Schlauch zum Befüllen dran macht - der Widerspruch, den ich erntete, hörte sich anders an....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einziges Problem daran ist halt, dass die Luft auch nach oben entweichen muss. Da könnte man sich aber noch einen sehr dünnen Schlauch in den großen Schlauch legen, durch den dann die Luft beim befüllen entweichen kann. Ist doch die mit Abstand sicherste und bequemste Methode.


----------



## Eisfuchs (3. Juni 2011)

Leuts kurze frage. Hat von euch jemand schon erfahrungen mit statischer aufladung durch den Wasserfluss gemacht? Bzw kühler erden etc?
Hab den wurm bei mir im system.


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nyso 
Ich mach es so das ich immer kurze Pausen mache in denen die Luft entweichen kann


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich bisher auch. Nervt aber^^


----------



## b0s (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab n Röhrenagb (relativ klein, EK 150) und da sowohl Ein- als auch Auslass unten ageschlossen, sodass sie senkrecht zur Öffnung des AGBs (nach oben hin) liegen und bisher bei zwei Befüllungen nie ein Spritzen gehabt, auch innerhalb des AGB nicht.
Zum Befüllen habe ich alles wichtige abgestöpselt und das NT kurzgeschlossen. Sobald die Pumpe den AGB "leergesaugt" hatte hab ich mit einem Messbecher Wasser nachgekippt und zwar kontinuierlich, sodass die Pumpe danach nicht nochmal Luft zieht, aber langsam, damit der AGB nich überläuft wenn der Kreislauf gefüllt ist.
Ich lasse dabei dann noch recht viel Platz im AGB, da ich den Korrosionsschutz anschließend in entsprechender Menge hinzufüge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Eisfuchs schrieb:


> Leuts kurze frage. Hat von euch jemand schon erfahrungen mit statischer aufladung durch den Wasserfluss gemacht? Bzw kühler erden etc?
> Hab den wurm bei mir im system.


 
Wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass das möglich ist. Das Wasser würde Ladungen wohl eher abfließen lassen, denn Ladungsdifferenzen zu erzeugen. (wären die Kühler elektrisch isoliert, hätten wir die ganzen Probleme mit elektrochemischer Korrosion bei Alu nicht)


----------



## Rabauke (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte mal eine kurze Frage- wäre es theoretisch möglich auf meine Asus 6850 eine anderen Fullcoverkühler zu setzen (z.b. den der x2900)? Klingt jetzt komisch, aber haben die gleichen Lochabstände (wenn ich richtig gegoggelt habe), auch die Rams wären abgedeckt (so auf den ersten Blick) und die Spannungswandler haben ja eh nen passivkühler drauf. GInge eigentlich nur darum ob bei ATI/AMD Karten die Rambausteine/die GPU von der Höhe her gleich sind. Hintergrund der Geschichte- eigentlich würde für die Karte ja auch GPU Only reichen, aber mir gefallen die einzelnen Kühler für die Rams nicht. Und die Fullcover (evtl. zwei) sind mir einfach etwas zu teuer. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool verkauft offiziell einen neuaufgelegten HD4870 Kühler als Billiglösung ohne SW-Kühlung für die HD6850.
Aber ob die 2900er die gleiche Höhe hatte, kann ich dir nicht sagen - Bauteilgrößen ändern sich durchaus. Solange der RAM nicht dicker geworden ist, könnte man das ggf. durch Wärmeleitpads ausgleichen.


----------



## Rabauke (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, der Watercool wäre auch meien erste Wahl gewesen- das Umbaukit kaufen, selber nen Plexideckel dafür machen. Aber leider sitzt bei dem Kühler die Dichtugn nicht in der Bodenplatte sondern im Deckel, und ne Dichtungsnut ist das was ich nicht hin bekomme. Aber danke schon mal mit dem Tipp das die Rambausteine schon mal unterschiedlich dick sein können!


----------



## david430 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sers leute,
ich wollte keinen neuen fred aufmachen. bin schon ewig am suchen, aber ich find einfach nicht das passende, die auswahl ist einfach viel zu groß. es handelt sich um folgendes:
habe diesen kühler:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinplex Rev. 1.2 fr GTX 460, G1/8 Aquacomputer twinplex Rev. 1.2 fr GTX 460, G1/8 11103

dafür habe ich schon g1/8 tüllen gekauft, nur sind die anschlüsse so nahe beieinander, dass der schlauch nicht richtig draufpasst. das hat ne weile lang gehalten, aber es ist doch ein wenig flüssigkeit rausgetropft, und auf dauer ist das nix. jetzt möchte ich meine komponenten in ein lian li pc-v351 bauen. deshalb wäre es mir am liebsten, wenn ich für den kühler g1/8 tüllen bekäme, die im 90° winkel angeordnet sind, damit der tülleneingang in richtung der cpu zeigt. versteht ihr was ich meine? habe nen mitteldicken schlauch, also glaub die 2. größte dicke..

in etwa sowas:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...aubt-lle-90--drehbar-G1-8---black-nickel.html

nur, dass der die kathete, die an den cpu kühler länger ist, weil die länge eben nicht reicht, für die grafikkarte. die tülle würde sonst am pcb der graka anschlage... gibts vielleicht auch verlängerungen im bereich von 1-2cm?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Nicht, dass ich wüsste.
G1/4 und G3/8-Verlängerungen gibt's - aber G1/8 hab' ich noch nicht gesehen.

Würde Dir evtl. so was helfen?
Da kannste den Winkel frei drehen und Dir evtl. einen günstigeren suchen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## david430 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also dann mal danke schienenbruch, wenn nichts anderes klappt, dann ist die alternative doch relativ gut....


----------



## schachi08 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

was kann ich in etwa für eine CPU und GPU Temperatur erwarten, wenn ich einen Core i7-2600K und eine Geforce GTX570 Grafikkarte mit einem 280er Radiator im Deckel und einem zusätzlichen 120er Radi im Heck kühlen möchte?

Viele Grüße

Heinz-Jürgen


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt ganz auf die Wassertemperatur etc an. Genau kann es dir keiner sagen. Auf jeden Fall weniger als mit einer Luftkühlung.


----------



## SonicNoize (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was kann ich in etwa für eine CPU und GPU Temperatur erwarten, wenn ich einen Core i7-2600K und eine Geforce GTX570 Grafikkarte mit einem 280er Radiator im Deckel und einem zusätzlichen 120er Radi im Heck kühlen möchte?
> 
> ...



Wassertemp von ~27°C im Idle, ~35°C unter Last, wenn man die Lüfter nicht hören soll. Reicht aus


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

SonicNoize schrieb:
			
		

> Wassertemp von ~27°C im Idle, ~35°C unter Last, wenn man die Lüfter nicht hören soll. Reicht aus



Jetzt muss du aber auch ansagen bei welcher Raumtemp und mit wie viel rpm die Lüfter drehten. Sonst bringt das nichts.


----------



## Eisfuchs (4. Juni 2011)

Danke für die aw ruyven
Ich bekomme bloss nach nem kaltstart ohne warmes wasser irgendwie knacksen in mein system was nach 10 mins zu usb und lan ausfällen führt. (knacksen auf usb headset deutlich hörbar.
Nach nem neustart bzw mit warmen wasser passiert das nicht.
Und andere komponenten kann ich fast ausschliessen.
Bis auf ram cpu und hdds wurde alles ausgetauscht.
Hat wer ähliches schonmal beobachtet?
Ich vermute ja das das wasser nicht selbst die statische aufladung verursacht sondern vllt polarisierte korosionschutzteilchen im wakükreis.
Die laing sorgt jau auch für nen richtigen durchlauf hab auf highflow ausgerüstet.

Mfg fuchs


----------



## schachi08 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ SonicNoize

Danke für die Antwort, ich wollte ja nur die ungefähren Werte wissen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@eisfux

knacksen im sys?! meinst du elektrische entladungen?wow da würd ich mir schon strengste sorgen machen.wenn alles geerdet ist sollte sowas aber eigentlich nicht passieren.dein nt hast mal getauscht?oder das mobo?


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ich bin gerade am Gpu-only Kühler auf meiner GTX460 montieren.
Jetzt möchte ich mich nochmal vergewissern ob ich auf alle wichtigen Komponenten Passiv-Kühler drauf habe.
Oder sollen auf die R30 oder die kleinen schwarzen Chips rechts davon auch noch welche drauf? Falls noch welche fehlen könntet ihr die mit Paint markieren?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich würd' die Spannungswandler auch mit versehen.
Sind die grünen hier - die sind bei meiner 5770er auch immer mit an den Wasserkühler 'angeschlossen' (=wärmetechnisch mit Wärmeleitpads an den Kühler gekoppelt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




















Bei den gelben bin ich mir nicht sicher - waren die denn an den Originalkühhler 'angeschlossen'?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

Danke dir!
Also beim Original-Kühler war nur die Gpu "angeschlossen"


----------



## Fire8ird (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich dachte immer die gelbmakierten wären die Spannungswandler


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal der aktuelle Stand. Hat noch jemand was aus zu setzen? Sonst lass ich gleich mal das Wasser ab und "verschlauche" neu



Mist Bild vergessen


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die gelbmakierten wären die Spannungswandler


Sind es auch und somit nach der GPU die wichsten Teile die Kühlung brauchen. Die mit Grün makierten brauchen keine Pasivkühler.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Sind es auch und somit nach der GPU die wichsten Teile die Kühlung brauchen. Die mit Grün makierten brauchen keine Pasivkühler.



Egal hab ich halt ein paar zu viel dann kommen da gleich auch noch welche rauf
Danke!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Eisfuchs schrieb:


> Danke für die aw ruyven
> Ich bekomme bloss nach nem kaltstart ohne warmes wasser irgendwie knacksen in mein system was nach 10 mins zu usb und lan ausfällen führt. (knacksen auf usb headset deutlich hörbar.
> Nach nem neustart bzw mit warmen wasser passiert das nicht.
> Und andere komponenten kann ich fast ausschliessen.
> ...



Also ich hab auch keine besssere Erklärung - das einzige mal, dass meine (oder irgend eine andere mir bekannte) Wakü Soundfehler verursacht hat, war, als Wasser neben der Soundkarte auf den Gehäuseboden tropfte und Spritzer auf die Vorderseite der Soundkarte kamen. (wohlgemerkt: Das Wasser tropfte aus dem AGB auf die Festplatten, aus dem Festplattenkäfig harscharf am NT (hat ebenfalls Spritzer abbekommen) vorbei auf eine Gehäusestrebe, von da in eine Lache auf der Grafikkarte und von da auf den Boden. Alles lief ohne Problem, nur die olle Creative-Zicke musste natürlich Fehler produzieren  )
Aber dein Ansatz erscheint mir physikalisch unmöglich. Wasser ist einfach ein zu guter Leiter, als das sich nenneswert statische Ladungen aufbauen könnten - egal, wie diese erzeugt werden. 




Fire8ird schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die gelbmakierten wären die Spannungswandler


 
Ein Spannungswandler besteht, neben dem regelnden Chip, aus Spule(n) (die großen grauen), Kondensator(en) (hier eher am Rand) und MOSFETs (die kleinen schwarzen) - letztere haben i.d.R. die mit Abstand größte Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Spannungswandler besteht, neben dem regelnden Chip, aus Spule(n) (die großen grauen), Kondensator(en) (hier eher am Rand) und MOSFETs (die kleinen schwarzen) - letztere haben i.d.R. die mit Abstand größte Wärmeentwicklung.[/QUOTE]

Kann ich nur bestätigen das die Mosfets die meiste Hitze entwickeln.
Bei der GTX 280 kann ich sie auch noch auslesen, das geht leider nicht mehr ab der 400er Reihe.
Mit dem Referenzkühler erreichten sie bei Furmark die 120°C selbst mit verbessertem Kühler sowie ein bisschen gemoddet denn Kühler gingen sie nie niedriger als 70°C bei Furmark.
Bei dem Wakü denke ich das sie trozdem bei 40°C-50°C bleiben, also sehr heis, ich würde die Temps auf jeden fall kontrollieren wenn die Graka an ist mit einem Tempsensor oder so , Mfg Snapstar

Mal was anderes, ich habe in meinem Sys einen 360er Radi, 280er Radi, CPU-GPU-und Boardkühler, sowie kleinigkeiten wie eben DFM usw.
Als AGB nutze ich denn Röhren AGB EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced.
Jetzt ist das problem das es zu gross ist und ich weichen möchte mit einem 5.25 AGB.
Ich habe mir mal welche angeschaut aber welche Grösse sollte ich nehmen 1 Slot oder für 2 Slots da die Wakü etwas grösser ist.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen und was ihr von denn AGBs haltet bzw. welche Firma ihr mir empfehlen könnt von diesen hier EK, Phobya, DangerDen und Tecnofront , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Malkolm (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die größe des AGB ist eigentlich nur eine Optik- und Komfortfrage.
Schau mal was du am besten Verschlauchen kannst.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also währe dieser AGB in Ordnung oder dieser hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal 45166

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black 45189

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tecnofront AXIOM 5.25 Reservoir Tecnofront AXIOM 5.25 Reservoir 45216

Die Verschlauchung währe da dann kein Problem, ich bräuchte nur 3 Anschlüsse da oben gleich der Fillport kommt dann unten gleich die Pumpe und auch von Radi unten das Wasser nachläuft.
Weis aber nicht wie der z.B. von Phobya ist da von der Optik her sehr gut sowie eigentlich alle 3.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei AGBs geht es Hauptsächlich um die Optik. Zur Not reicht auch eine PET-Flasche^^

Gucke dir einen aus der dir gefällt und die nötigen Anschlüsse etc hat, dazu gute Qualität und fertig^^


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. danke für die Antwort, dann nehme ich einfach denn besten der mir gefällt und auch von der Leistung her gut ist.
Danke noch mal, soweit sind dann da zu auch alle Fragen geklärt , Mfg Snapstar

Wird dann doch der Phobya da er von der Front eine super Optik hat und hinten 4 Anschlüsse hat und Optisch einfach ansprechend ist und auch sehr gut abschneitet , Mfg Snapstar

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p10800_Phobya-5-25--Bay-Reservoir-Black.html


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hatte den AGB von Zern.
Reicht völlig hin, hat vier Anschlüsse und passt immer in irgendeine Ecke.

Zum Befüllen hab' ich einfach das oben eingeschraubten Tubemeter ausgebaut und 'nen Schlauch angeschlossen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal der ein absoluter optischer Leckerbissen ist, siehe TB von Schrauberopi


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Nun rate mal, wo er den Tipp her hat.......
Opi schraubt nur schneller als ich.

Ist schon gut der kleine von Zern - ich behalte meinen auch noch; man weiß nie, wann man den wieder brauchen kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Zern ist wirklich gut da er sehr klein ist, muss noch überlegen da bei mir die Front auch etwas schönes bekommen soll und der Phobya sieht einfach klasse aus mit dem Schwarz .
Danke schon mal für die Antworten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gnome (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Bei AGBs geht es Hauptsächlich um die Optik. Zur Not reicht auch eine PET-Flasche^^
> 
> Gucke dir einen aus der dir gefällt und die nötigen Anschlüsse etc hat, dazu gute Qualität und fertig^^


 

Falls mein EK AGB wieder anfängt zu reissen, wäre das ne gute alternative - ich denke ne Lichtenauer Flasche reist garantiert nicht


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns wieder reißt nimm den hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - LUND Pom Plex Reservoir LUND Pom Plex Reservoir 45204


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei der Lund innen auch mit einem Plexiglas-Rohr ausgestattet ist ansonsten wäre das Sichtfenster nicht umsetzbar gewesen.


----------



## wheeler (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne grundsatzfrage zum AGB.ich habe jetzt diesen hier:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Basic EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Basic 45235
da ich das aber alles intern machen möchte frage ich mich,ob es nicht auch so einer "tut" Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 -100 Basic EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 100 Basic 45233.
klar der grosse hat mehr volumen,aber brauch ich das umbedingt?


----------



## nyso (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, mit dem großen ist nur das befüllen komfortabler. Sonst ist das absolut wumpe.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar kannst auch den kleineren nehmen, ist auf jedenfall leichter intern zu verbauen. 
Unterschiede die von der Größe resultieren könnten gibt es eigentlich nicht, außer du hast so starke Pumpen das in dem AGB ein Strudel erzeugt wird der dafür sorgt das deine Pumpe Luft zieht.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bei mir deswegen soll mein AGB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced 45238 auch weichen gegen einen für einen 5.25 Schacht.
Da ich eben auch alles intern verbaue ist er da zu gross und weiche gleich auf einen AGB für einen Schacht um , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,
wer hat nochmal 16 % rabatt diese woche auf sein sortiment? da gabs es doch einen key den man eingeben musste oder? da war doch was?? aber ich finde es nicht mehr


----------



## Uter (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du 12% meinst...


----------



## wheeler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ak...genau das meinte ich ,danke.


----------



## Deimos (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Habe nur eine kleine Frage und möchte deswegen nicht extra eine Threadleiche aufmachen, da ich die Antwort zu kennen glaube.
Aktuell besteht mein Kreislauf aus folgenden Komponenten:
- Aquastream XT Ultra
- Heatkiller 3.0 (auf Phenom 2 X4 @3.9 GhZ)
- 2x EK Waterblocks 5850 (beide normalerweise @stock)
- Phobya G-Changer 360
- irgendein AGB
Seit die zweite 5850er dazugekommen ist, ist natürlich an weitere Übertaktung der CPU, geschweige denn der GraKas, aus Temperaturgründen nicht zu denken - auch jetzt laufen die Lüfter @fullspeed.
Die Situation war lautstärke- und temperaturtechnisch unbefriedigend und deshalb habe ich mir einen MO-RA 3 LT (4x180mm) bestellt.

Nun meine Frage: Ich bin der Meinung, die Aquastream XT müsste diesen ganzen Kreislauf alleine bewältigen können. 100%ig sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
Kann mir jemand seine Meinung dazu sagen? Wäre es ggf. ratsamer, zwei Kreisläufe zu machen?

Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen & Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der MoRa ist alles andere als eine Durchflussbremse, die AS XT sollte das problemlos schaffen.


----------



## Fire8ird (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich habe eine Aquastream XT Ultra @ 75Hz, CPU- und GPU-Kühler, Mora 3 und habe ≈ 95l/h. Daher denke ich das bei dir eine Aquastream trotz des einen GPU-Kühlers mehr als dicke reicht.


----------



## Eisfuchs (6. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dein Ansatz erscheint mir physikalisch unmöglich. Wasser ist einfach ein zu guter Leiter, als das sich nenneswert statische Ladungen aufbauen könnten - egal, wie diese erzeugt werden.



Hmm ok hab ech keine ahnung mehr was es sonst sein könnte. Zudwm ist es nicht nur das usb headset sonder halt auch andre usb peripheriegeräte wie maus tastatur und sogar der internetanschluss.
Das ganze wird gefolgt von einem bluescreen beendet danach keine probs mehr.
Es gibt diese effekte wirklich nur im kalten zustand.
Vllt ist meine zusammenstellung unpassend.
Asus rampage 2 gene 
Intel Xenon W3520
Ocz blade triplechannel kit 6gb @ cl 7-8-7-24 /2000 mhz
Evga gtx 560 ti
Wd velicor raptor 2x raid 0
Ocz agility series 80 gb
Corsair mx 520w netzteil
Lian li v351 gehäuse
Laing pumpe
Aquacomputer pumpensteuerung
Blue ray rom lufwerk von lg

Naja ich werd einfach mal probiern ob ich durch erden der kühler was erreichen kann

Mfg
Chris


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wasser ist einfach ein zu guter Leiter(...)



Sorry, da muss ich widersprechen.
Wasser selbst ist absolut kein Leiter!
Wasser wird erst zum (elektrischen!) Leiter, wenn es verunreinigt wird, also beispielsweise Salze hinein kommen.
*Reines* - destilliertes - Wasser ist elektrisch _nicht_ leitend.
In der Wasserkühlung sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus: Farbstoffe, Korrosionsschutz oder auch ausgeschwemmte Teilchen der Kühlkörper können die Leitfähigkeit erheblich erhöhen.

Reines Wasser jedoch ist elektrisch nicht leitend - jedoch muss immer mit Verunreinigungen gerechnet werden, so dass bsp. Leitungswasser durchaus elektrisch leitend sein _kann_, nicht jedoch _muss_.
Allerdings reichen bei den geringen Abständen der Leiterbahnen in modernen PC's und der hohen Empfindlichkeit der Bauteile schon geringste Fehlerströme aus, um Störungen oder Schäden zu verursachen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leitungswasser ist immer elektrisch leitend  und in der Wakü ist destilliertes Wasser bereits kurz nach dem einfüllen ebenfalls so leitfähig dass man ohne große Mühe ein zwei Ampere durch jagen könnte. In jedem Fall reicht die Leitfähigkeit, um Ladungen abzuführen, die bezüglich ESD relevant wären. 
Im Übrigen hat sogar reinst Wasser eine gewisse minimale elektrische Leitfähigkeit durch Selbstdissotiation . Die Gefahr, dass Wasser als Isolator dient von dem Ladungen nicht abfließen können besteht in keinem Fall. Mit dem Wasser hat das Phänomen also nichts zu tun. 

Ich vermute eher, dass das Board nicht vernünftig auf Masse verbunden ist, oder dass das Mobotray keinen vernünftigen Kontakt zur Gehäusemasse hat.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Fremdpotential auf dem Gehäuse (z.B. durch ein zweites Netzteil oder ein nicht leitend mit dem Gehäuse verbundenes Netzteil) oder eine Unterlage des Rechners die sich statisch auflädt (Kunstfaser-Teppichboden etc.). Auch ein externer Netzwerkswitch oder Router, der womöglich an einem anderen Stromkreis hängt oder kein geerdetes Netzteil besitzt (Stecknetzgeräte mit Eurostecker) kann so ein Fremdpotential verursachen, wenn zwischen Erde und Nulleiter eine Potential anliegt. Es gibt X Möglichkeiten wie es zu dem Phänomen kommen kann, aber mit dem Wasser in der Wakü hat es mit Sicherheit nichts zu tun. Dass es nur im kalten Zustand passiert kann auch daran liegen, dass eine hochohmige Ableitstrecke da ist, über die es einfach etwas dauert bis Ladungen abgebaut sind. Auch die Tatsache, dass es nach dem Neustart nicht auftritt deutet darauf hin .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Eisfuchs schrieb:


> Naja ich werd einfach mal probiern ob ich durch erden der kühler was erreichen kann


 
Wenn einen die Theorie nicht weiterbringt, muss man halt testen (und die paar Drähte sind nun wirklich kein Aufwand). Aber ich würde zusätzlich nochmal eine allgemeine Anfrage im Komplett-PC oder Mainboardforum starten, was derartige Störungen noch verursachen könnte. Nur weil man eine Temperaturabhängigkeit bemerkt, muss ja nicht die Kühlung der Schuldige sein.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Sorry, da muss ich widersprechen.
> Wasser selbst ist absolut kein Leiter!
> Wasser wird erst zum (elektrischen!) Leiter, wenn es verunreinigt wird, also beispielsweise Salze hinein kommen.
> *Reines* - destilliertes - Wasser ist elektrisch _nicht_ leitend.
> In der Wasserkühlung sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus: Farbstoffe, Korrosionsschutz oder auch ausgeschwemmte Teilchen der Kühlkörper können die Leitfähigkeit erheblich erhöhen.



Selbst wenn man pedantisch extreme Aufbereitungsverfahren und Spezialleitungen anstelle einer Wasserkühlung, um die es hier geht, in Betracht zieht, hat reinstes H2O hat einen Leitwert von 54,9 nS·cm^−1 . Stichwort: Autoprotolyse.
(manchmal wird auch vereinfacht 10E-10 angegeben - "zufällig" genau der technische Grenzwert, ab dem man von Nichtleiter statt Halbleiter spricht, aber physikalisch noch lange nicht nicht-leitend)



> Reines Wasser jedoch ist elektrisch nicht leitend - jedoch muss immer mit Verunreinigungen gerechnet werden, so dass bsp. Leitungswasser durchaus elektrisch leitend sein _kann_, nicht jedoch _muss_.



Leitungswasser enthält eine Vielzahl von Ionen und hat per se einen noch einmal wesentlich höheren Leitwert (laut Wiki im Schnitt 500 µS). Also bei 10 mm Schlauchdurchmesser gerade mal 25 Ohm/m.



> Allerdings reichen bei den geringen Abständen der Leiterbahnen in modernen PC's und der hohen Empfindlichkeit der Bauteile schon geringste Fehlerströme aus, um Störungen oder Schäden zu verursachen.



Das wiederumg hängt sehr, sehr stark von der Hardware und der Position des Wassers ab.

_edit_
Too slow 
Ergänzung zu Fehlpotentialen: In älteren Häusern, in denen keine eigene Ader für den Schuko liegt, kann sowas auch durch eine falsch angeklemmte Steckdose verursacht werden. Schaltnetzteile produzieren winzige Mengen Fehlstrom, die normalerweise über Schuko abfließen, das aber wohl nicht können, wenn er hinter dem Nullleiter angeklemmt wird (oder so ähnlich  - weiß nur, dass ich 230 V aufm Gehäuse hatte, wenn auch mit sehr geringer Stromstärke)


----------



## Deimos (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Malkolm, Fire8ird

Danke, dass ihr meine Vermutung bestätigen konntet. Dann sollte leiserem Betrieb, kühleren Komponenten und mehr OC nichts mehr im Wege stehen 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo bekommt ihr eigentlich das Kupfer her, um eure Kühler herzustellen?


----------



## Gnome (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einer nen Plan was bei Aquatuning los is? Letzte Woche Donnerstag via PayPal bestellt, heute keine Bestätigung oder sonstiges erhalten...machen die Urlaub oder was 

Kaum is Wassermann im Urlaub, läuft schon wieder alles drunter und drüber 


////edit:

Ein Glück hab ich im PayPal Konto nochmal nachgeguckt. Steht keinerlei Transaktion...was is das fürn Mist? Ich hab Donnerstag direkt über die Paypal Website überwiesen - wurde doch weitergeleitet nach der Bestellung...jetzt check ich nix mehr oO....


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn es nicht viel mit Wakü zu tun hat.

 M4 Gewinde in eine 3er Bohrung...funktioniert?


----------



## Gnome (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar sollte klappen....4er is doch großer als 3er


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normal 3,3er Bohrung, könnte klappen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt auf's Material an - in 4VA-Stahl wird's nix; da braucht's 'ne 3,2er Bohrung.
In Alu oder Kupfer ist's mit 3,0mm kein Thema - in Kunststoff wäre evtl. sogar 2,9 oder 2,8 besser.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## mojoxy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich bin auf der Suche nach einer ordentlichen Schlauchdurchführung für mein Corsair 800D. Die Pumpte sitzt im unteren Drittel (also unter dem Zwischenboden) und da muss der Schlauch ja auch irgendwie hin. Praktischerweise hat das Gehäuse im Zwischenboden zwei Durchlässe, nur leider finde ich sieht das zienlich Banane aus den Schlauch da einfach durchzuführen. Ich dachte da vielmehr an eine Art "Verlängerungsstück", also was metallisches. Habe auch schon ähnliche Aufbauten gesehen, welche durchaus gelungen aussahen.

Das Problem: Ich finde einfach diese "Verlängerung" nicht. Habe bei Aquatuning geschaut, aber dort habe ich nur Verlängerungen mit 1xAG und 1xIG gefunden ==> Also direkt auf einen Kühler draufschrauben. Nicht das was ich suche, denn wie schließe ich dann auf der Seite mit dem AG wieder einen Schlauch an? Gibt's sowas nicht auch mit 2xIG? Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tipp


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum nicht mit nem Schott?
Guck mal in mein Tb auf Seite 28-30 hat Lolmqn was gepostet wie das geht 
@Topic Die EK Gtx 580 Kuehler sind doch ok, oder?
Kann man die Backplate auch auf anderen ohne umbauten verwenden?


----------



## mojoxy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm gar nicht so schlecht die Idee, aber die Schotts sind mir zu kurz, ich wollte da schon eher was "stangiges" damit ich dann unten direkt nen Winkel verwenden kann und nur noch den Schlauch waagerecht zur Pumpe führen muss. Versteht man was ich meine/suche?


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte ein M4 Gewinde in ein Alurohr schneiden mit Innendurchmesser 3 mm. Dann wird das wohl funktionieren. Ansonsten muss ich halt ein klein wenig aufbohren.


----------



## P37E (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alu macht auf jeden fall einiges mit, hier ne gute Seite für alle Gewindenormen...  Metrisches ISO Gewinde DIN 13
G 1/4 ist z.B. ganz klar ein Gamergewinde bei der Steigung...


----------



## Less_Is_More (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da gibt es etwas, dass mich schon den ganzen tag beschäftigt, nämlich

in den meisten tests und reviews von wakü komponenten, wird als richtwert der temperaturunterschied zwischen luft und wasser angegeben.
nehmen wir an es hat sommerliche 30°, das delta zur luft liegt bei ca 20°, sprich das wasser hat somit in etwa 50°.  
wenn soweit alles seine richtigkeit hat und verständlich ist, kann ich zu meiner frage übergehen

mit welchen temperaturen der zu kühlenden bauteile kann bzw. würde ich in oben genanntem beispiel rechnen müssen?
also wie heiß wird denn nun die cpu/grafikkarte  tatsächlich? und wie heiß darf das wasser überhaupt werden?
habe gelesen, dass 40°-45° gerne als grenze gesetzt werden.......was wenn darüber?

danke für die hilfe!


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, AMD bis 65°, Intel bis 75°, GPU bis 90° sind so die gängigen Höchstwerte. Auf Dauer absolut nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> da gibt es etwas, dass mich schon den ganzen tag beschäftigt, nämlich
> 
> in den meisten tests und reviews von wakü komponenten, wird als richtwert der temperaturunterschied zwischen luft und wasser angegeben.
> nehmen wir an es hat sommerliche 30°, das delta zur luft liegt bei ca 20°, sprich das wasser hat somit in etwa 50°.
> ...



Da musst du dir jetzt zusätzlich den Test eines Kühlkörpers auf entsprechender Hardware suchen und diesen Wert addieren - dann hast du einen möglichen Anzeigewert. (zu beachten bleibt natürlich weiterhin die große Bandbreite an Ausleseergebnissen der internen Sensoren bei ein und derselben realen Temperatur, die einen Vergleich maximal in Zehnerstellen möglich macht)



> und wie heiß darf das wasser überhaupt werden?
> habe gelesen, dass 40°-45° gerne als grenze gesetzt werden.......was wenn darüber?



Bei >100°C ist es kein Wasser mehr 
Ansonsten gibt Laing die Pumpen bis 60 °C frei, was man auch höchstens mit der D5/6 in Messing überschreiten sollte (die DDC+ verträgt es schon weiter unten nicht, wenn sie zusätzlich gedämmt wird), Eheim bis 35°C - vermutlich aber wegen fehlender Tests. Die meisten Wakühler würden 5-10 K höhere Werte akzeptieren.
Allgemein sind 45 °C für ein nicht-passiv System aber schon recht viel. Viele Leute haben <10 K Differenz zur Luft im Normalbetrieb und zusätzliche Sommerreserven, wenn sie ihre Lüfter voll aufdrehen. Nicht zu vergessen: Bei 35 °C Umgebungstemperatur kann man auch mal ins Schwimmbad gehen.


----------



## Malkolm (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Less_is_More:
Du kannst abhängig von der Komponente nocheinmal 10 bis 20 K draufrechnen auf die Wassertemperatur. Eine nicht übertaktete Intel CPU der 120W TDP Klasse kommt mit einem aktuellen guten Wasserkühler so auf ~10K (CPU) bis ~20K (Cores) über Wassertemp. Eine aktuelle GPU der 250W TDP Klasse kommt so auf ca. 15K über Wassertemp.
Zu beachten ist aber, dass die absoluten Werte der Sensoren recht ungenau sind.

Zur Wassertemperatur selbst: Die einzelnen Komponenten halten auch höhere Temperaturen aus. Laing-Pumpen vertragen bis zu 60°C, lediglich die Eheims mögen es kühler sind nur bis 35°C Wassertemp. empfohlen.
Aber schon mit einer nur gerade ausreichend dimensionierten WaKü (Faustregel pro 100W ein 120er Radi) kommst du auf Wassertemperaturen die lediglich im Bereich von 10-15K über Umgebungstemperatur liegen. Mehr als 40°C Wassertemperatur sind also eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Sehe ich auch so - aber ansonsten: lieber 'nen größeren Radi - muss ja nicht gleich der Mora 2 oder 3 sein....
Ich hatte keine Probleme - auch bei 45! nicht.
Einziges Problem: die Schläuche haben sich über 35° bleibend verformt und rutschten dann auch von den Tüllen - da flogen dann halt die Masterkleer raus und Tygon kam.

Den Bauteilen vom Rechner - CPU, GPU, Spannungswandler usw. - ist es relativ egal, ob sie nun 35, 45, 55 oder 65°C haben.
Die CPU's vertragen ~80°, die GPU's bis knapp 100°C - und schalten sich in der Regel herunter ('Throtling' oder so) bzw. ab, bevor sie Schaden nehmen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Maneus Calgar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin

ist es möglich 2 Heatmaster mit der software zu steuern ?
ansonsten muss ich auf aquero umstellen und das wird teuer


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die CPU's vertragen ~80°,
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jochen


 
Um Himmels willen! AMD nur bis 65°, mehr nicht. Ab 70° wirds kritisch, 80° wird recht schnell mit defekten quittiert.


----------



## Less_Is_More (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erstmal danke für die zahlreichen und hilfreichen antworten

die von mir angegebenen werte stammen, bis auf die raumtemp, aus einem test (i7 920 + HK 3/ 2x 8800GTX) unter 100% last, während ein 420er gemütlich mit 500 rpm dahindreht. 
daher war das delta zur luft auch so hoch 

ihr wart der meinung, dass die cpu kerne nochmals ca 5-20° heißer werden, als das wasser. wieso sind es dann laut diesem test 35°-50° ?
Testsystem, Messverfahren, Messdaten und Ergebnisse - 4 neue CPU-Wasserkühler im Test

aber das mit dem schwimmbad ist aufjedenfall ein heißer tipp und nicht zu vergessen

ps. habe schon des öfteren gelesen, dass die AS XT auch temperaturen im bereich von 70° problemlos wegsteckt


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Maneus Calgar
Warum willst du 2 HM?
Einer reicht doch völlig


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> ihr wart der meinung, dass die cpu kerne nochmals ca 5-20° heißer werden, als das wasser. wieso sind es dann laut diesem test 35°-50° ?
> Testsystem, Messverfahren, Messdaten und Ergebnisse - 4 neue CPU-Wasserkühler im Test


Weil die meisten einfach nur Idle Werte angeben. Wie hoch das DeltaT Wasser zu CPU ist hängt auch vom Kühler & CPU ab.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ <BaSh>
einer hatt aber zu wenig Fan anschlüsse 
mir fehlen im moment 2-3 davon

muss aber sagen das sich meine dual laing damit super steuern lassen


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst doch einfach ein paar Lüfter zusammen an einen Anschluss anschließen?!? Man muss doch nicht jeden einzelnen separat steuern können


----------



## Gnome (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Um Himmels willen! AMD nur bis 65°, mehr nicht. Ab 70° wirds kritisch, 80° wird recht schnell mit defekten quittiert.


 
Nen AMD kannste getrost bei 80°C+ laufen lassen. Ging mir auch paar mal so. Meine damalige Athlon II X2 Geschichte in nem No Name Case war auch irgendwo bei 82°C konstant unter Last . Da hats immer gepiepst bei der Temperatur . Aber es lief . Übern halbes Jahr, dann habsch mir nen andren Rechner zammgebaut . Das da war nurn Fertig PC wo ich die CPU gewechselt hatte


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und dann wundern wenn dauernd was kaputt ist, jajaja


----------



## HAWX (7. Juni 2011)

Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> Nen AMD kannste getrost bei 80°C+ laufen lassen. Ging mir auch paar mal so. Meine damalige Athlon II X2 Geschichte in nem No Name Case war auch irgendwo bei 82°C konstant unter Last . Da hats immer gepiepst bei der Temperatur . Aber es lief . Übern halbes Jahr, dann habsch mir nen andren Rechner zammgebaut . Das da war nurn Fertig PC wo ich die CPU gewechselt hatte



Ich glaube schon das Amd sich was dabei denkt 62 Grad als Maximum fest zulegen.
Über 80 Grad manche hier...


----------



## Maneus Calgar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich schon aber ich habe noch 2 lüfterset´s für die mir die anschlüsse fehlen 
denke auch nicht das über 9 stück pro ausgang so gut sind


----------



## Gnome (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neee AMD gibt bis 65°C Garantie. Trotzdem kannste die höher laufen lassen. Bei meinem alten Rechner hab ichn wie gesagt im Idle bei irgendwo 60°C alleine gehabt und Last über 80°C und der funzte immer . Die Herstellerangaben sind auch meist Müll


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder eher auf Sicherheit ausgelegt - mit genug Reserve, damit kein Kunde dumm kommen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> ihr wart der meinung, dass die cpu kerne nochmals ca 5-20° heißer werden, als das wasser. wieso sind es dann laut diesem test 35°-50° ?
> Testsystem, Messverfahren, Messdaten und Ergebnisse - 4 neue CPU-Wasserkühler im Test



Auch ne Frage der Heizleistung - und welche Temperatur man denn angeben möchte ("CPU" ist eben nicht das gleiche, wie CPU-Kern - und z.B. die Grenzwerte von Intel und afaik auch AMD beziehen sich auch nicht auf die Auslesbaren Kerntemperaturen, sondern auf den IHS) und natürlich, wie falsch der Sensor misst.



> ps. habe schon des öfteren gelesen, dass die AS XT auch temperaturen im bereich von 70° problemlos wegsteckt


 
70° C Wassertemperatur 
Also das würde ich dann doch vermeiden. Kunststoffe haben ihre Grenzen und die Elektronik der AS XT grillt sich zumindest bei zu Stromhungrigen Lüftern auch mal selbst - da würde ich nicht von so hohen Temperaturreserven ausgehen. 70° C Wasser würden sogar über den Spezifikationen typischer PVC-Schläuche liegen. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass kaum eine Hardwarekomponente da noch lauffähig wäre)


----------



## Sesambrötchen (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo.

Ich habe zurzeit an meiner AS XT Ultra 3 Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL2 (120mm). 
Demnächst wollte ich mir evtl. einen 420 Radi zulegen, und nun frage ich mich, ob ich problemlos 3 weitere Noiseblocker Pk2 (140mm) mithilfe von einem Poweramp zuschalten kann.
Oder hätte dies irgendwelche nachteile auf die Lüftersteuerung, oder sonstiges?  
Laut dem Test von Tech-Review haben die Lüfter ja beinahe die selbe anlaufspannung, und minimale drehzahl.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Hilfe des Poweramps kannst du imho bis zu 25W an Ausgangsleistung dranhängen.
Einzige Einschränkung: Maximal werden 10,5V am Ausgang anliegen, die volle Drehzahl der Lüfter erreichst du also nicht.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

Gnome schrieb:
			
		

> Neee AMD gibt bis 65°C Garantie. Trotzdem kannste die höher laufen lassen. Bei meinem alten Rechner hab ichn wie gesagt im Idle bei irgendwo 60°C alleine gehabt und Last über 80°C und der funzte immer . Die Herstellerangaben sind auch meist Müll



Bei den X6 sind es definitiv 62


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, 62° bei den X6, 63° bei den X4, aber generell lässt sich bei AMD von 65° reden.

Zumal die Sensoren für die 3-5° eh nicht genau genug sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe zurzeit an meiner AS XT Ultra 3 Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL2 (120mm).
> Demnächst wollte ich mir evtl. einen 420 Radi zulegen, und nun frage ich mich, ob ich problemlos 3 weitere Noiseblocker Pk2 (140mm) mithilfe von einem Poweramp zuschalten kann.
> ...



Ein 140er macht bei gleicher Drehzahl aber mehr Krach. Auch müssen Lüfter, die z.B. bei 4 V und bei 12 V die gleiche Drehzahl haben, nicht auch bei 8 V die gleiche haben - Kennlinien verlaufen unterschiedlich.
Aber wenn es dir nicht auf die perfekte Optimierung ankommt, ist ein PowerAmp sicherlich die günstigste Lösung und du kannst die Lüfter grob regeln. Alternativ würde ein poweradjust2 einen komplett eigenständigen Kanal zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Ja, 62° bei den X6, 63° bei den X4, aber generell lässt sich bei AMD von 65° reden.
> 
> Zumal die Sensoren für die 3-5° eh nicht genau genug sind.



Die Sensoren werden bei allen X6  anscheinend Falsch interpretiert. Es is nur ein Sensor intern verbaut und er spuckt zb bei mir ne Idel TEMP von 21 grad aus bei ner raum Temp von 28 . Das Case hat ne gut Belüftung(Half X mit 2x200mm Lüftern auf volldampf) & ne H70 auf 1500rpm, aber never solche Werte ^^. Ich schätze man muss mindestens mal 15 grad auf die Core werte dazu addieren oder bei Core Temp offset 17. Weiters habe ich direkt auf der H70 einen Messsensor draufgeklebt und der spuckt ne Oberflächentemp von 35 - 36 im Idel aus. Ergo Amd hat leider nen misst mit den Sensoren. Glaub in nen Artikel stand mal ,dass es nur 2 verschieden Register zw Cpu NB sind dort erfolgt dann die Missinterpretation 
Man kann nur hoffen das bei BD es besser wird und sie aus den Fehlern gelernt haben und es fixen.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es sinnvoll seine Wakü übergangsweise für ca 1-2 Wochen mit destiliertem Wasser aus dem Supermarkt zu betreiben???
Alu ist keines im Kreislauf.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht sogar dauerhaft.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Auskunft!


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überhaupt kein Problem, auch au Dauer - ich würde lediglich - immer, nicht nur bei D-Wasser - einen Filter empfehlen.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Filter ist schon eingeplant.


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange man kein Alu hat passiert da nichts, außer Verfärbungen, die keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung haben.


----------



## Less_Is_More (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind filter eigentlich laut?^^

hab mal einen testbericht zum AC filter gelesen. der soll minimale geräusche, vorallem in "hängender bauweise" produzieren....
kann das einer bestätigen? weil wenn schon wakü, dann muss es selbstverständlich auch dementsprechend silent sein


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ein Filter keine bewegleichen Teile hat wird er bei normalen Durchfluss keine Geräusche geben (bei Druchflussmessern gibt es teilweise Geräusche). Afaik hat Zaucher bei seinem 1000l/h Projekt sogar Geräusche/Vibrationen am CPU-Kühler gehabt, also wenn der Druchfluss extrem hoch ist und es Verwirbelungen gibt kann es überall Geräusche geben.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre ja noch schöner wenn es so wäre das Filter Geräusche abgeben und am besten 20Watt verbrauchen


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jop, naja mein Filter ist der CPU-Kühler. 
Der ist momentan so verstopft, dass mein Durchfluss um mehr als die Hälfte gesunken ist, naja solang noch was durch kommt mach ich nichts. 

Filter gleichen eh nur Billigradis aus, ich hoffe, dass mit der nächsten/neuen Radigeneration Filter absolut unnötig werden.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> ich hoffe, dass mit der nächsten/neuen Radigeneration Filter absolut unnötig werden.


Nur das es nicht alleine die Radis sind die Partikel abgeben...


----------



## Less_Is_More (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hätte es mir ja eig auch selber denken können, bzw habe ich das auch......aber diese tests sind halt zu manipulativ



> ich hoffe, dass mit der nächsten/neuen Radigeneration Filter absolut unnötig werden.



die neuen radiatoren von AC, oder auch nur ein teil von denen, wird ja bereits einen eingebauten filter haben


nochwas allgemeines: den filter verbaut man besten hinter dem radiator, gell? 
also radi - agb - filter - pumpe bzw. radi - agb - pumpe - filter würde gehen.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn eigentlich mit den Danger Den Schläuchen passiert? Ausgestorben?


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Dukex2:
Alles andere kann man aufschrauben und per Hand gut reinigen. Die Radis sind das einzige wirkliche Problem.

@ Less_Is_More:
Geanu ich mein die AC, Watercool und Thermalfins (wobei die AC am unproblematischsten erscheinen).
Bei denen ist der Filter dann wirklich unnötig.

Ich würd den Filter hinter der Pumpe anbringen, da dann der Druck im Falle einer Verstopfung nicht im ganzen Kreislauf ansteigt. Das geht aber nur wenn die Pumpe zwischen dem Radi und dem Kühler kommt.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wusste gar nicht das die mal welche produziert hätten?!



> Alles andere kann man aufschrauben und per Hand gut reinigen. Die Radis sind das einzige wirkliche Problem.


Cilit Bang, wäre da eine alternative.


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DD und TFC haben Schläuche gehabt. Ich weiß aber nicht wer von beiden produziert hat.

Naja auch mit Reinigungsmitteln bleibt gern etwas zurück. Die Lötfette sind teilweise ziemlich hartnäckig. Außerdem sind teilweise auch Metallstücke drin, die beim Reinigen verkantet sind und sich mit der Zeit lösen können.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte die DD-Schläuche als sehr gut in Erinnerung. Kann sie aber nirgeds mehr finden!? Was ist den aktuell so die Referenz an Schläuchen und was sollte man lieber meiden?


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Außerdem sind teilweise auch Metallstücke drin, die beim Reinigen verkantet sind und sich mit der Zeit lösen können.



... und da wird auch ein eingebauter Filter im Radi nichts dagegen tun können


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aktuell ist Primochill der wohl beste am Markt


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Primochill ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> ... und da wird auch ein eingebauter Filter im Radi nichts dagegen tun können


 Es geht darum, dass die neuen Radis nicht mehr gelötet werden. 
Die neuen Radis von AC bestehen einfach nur aus auf die richtige Länge geschnittenen Kupferrohren, welche in eine Vorkammer aus POM geschoben werden, da braucht man weder Fette noch Zinn.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ich hatte die DD-Schläuche als sehr gut in Erinnerung. Kann sie aber nirgeds mehr finden!? Was ist den aktuell so die Referenz an Schläuchen und was sollte man lieber meiden?


Primochill und Masterkleer in der Retail Verpackung. Wenn's  ein klarer sein soll, dann Tygon.

*EDIT:*


Uter schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass die neuen Radis nicht mehr gelötet werden.
> Die neuen Radis von AC bestehen einfach nur aus auf die richtige Länge geschnittenen Kupferrohren, welche in eine Vorkammer aus POM geschoben werden, da braucht man weder Fette noch Zinn.


Aber Ziehfett. Für den Prozess, das die Lamellen auf dem Rohr halten.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei bunt zu Primochill greifen, bei transparent zu Tygon. Da wirft sich mir doch gleich die Frage auf, warum das. Ist der transparente Primo oder der bunte Tygon Mist? ^^

Tygon hat bisschen komische Abmessungen: Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm. Passt der dann noch auf 16/10er Anschlüsse oder brauch ich da wieder irgendwas besonderes. Bei 0,1mm hätt ich gesagt ja, bei 0,5mm frag ich doch lieber noch mal nach 

PS: Ja bin auf der Suche nach einem transparenten Schlauch. Habe aktuell roten Masterkleer 16/10 UV und der UV Effekt war einfach nur schrecklich -.-" Also wieder zurück zu transparenten Schläuchen und rote Suppe reinkippen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Tygon hat bisschen komische Abmessungen: Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm. Passt der dann noch auf 16/10er Anschlüsse oder brauch ich da wieder irgendwas besonderes. Bei 0,1mm hätt ich gesagt ja, bei 0,5mm frag ich doch lieber noch mal nach


Daran ist nic hts komisch. 16/10mm ist ne gerundete Angabe. 



> Also bei bunt zu Primochill greifen, bei transparent zu Tygon. Da wirft sich mir doch gleich die Frage auf, warum das. Ist der transparente Primo oder der bunte Tygon Mist? ^^


Es gibt keinen bunten Tygon.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe alles klar, danke dir für die Klarstellung. Also 4x Tygon in den Warenkorb


----------



## Maneus Calgar (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Maneus Calgar schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ist es möglich 2 Heatmaster mit der software zu steuern ?
> ansonsten muss ich auf aquero umstellen und das wird teuer


 
keiner ne ahnung ?


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Aber Ziehfett. Für den Prozess, das die Lamellen auf dem Rohr halten.


 Die dürften dann aber keinen Kontakt zum Wasser haben und damit völlig egal sein...


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Die dürften dann aber keinen Kontakt zum Wasser haben und damit völlig egal sein...


Doch. Die Ziehfette sind (wenn überhaupt) im Rohr.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Nö - da ist jede Hdd oder Pumpe lauter.
Vor allem die Hdd's - und meine sind in 'nem Aquadrive eingebaut gewesen.
Ich hab meinen Filter jedenfalls nie gehört.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie stark bremsen 90° Winkel den Wasserfluss?
Ich komme nicht unter 3 Stück für meine geplante WaKü (bei einer Laing, 16/10). Müsste doch eigentlich sowieso egal sein, bei der Leistung der Pumpe, oder?
-Danke


----------



## Less_Is_More (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Nö - da ist jede Hdd oder Pumpe lauter.
> Vor allem die Hdd's - und meine sind in 'nem Aquadrive eingebaut gewesen.
> Ich hab meinen Filter jedenfalls nie gehört.



gut, danke für deine antwort! ich denke mal, dass wenn geräusche auftreten, wirklich nur beim AC filter in senkrechter baulage. ansonsten fließt dass wasser ja nur durch den sieb und macht keine geräusche. 

wegen den HDD´s.....noch mehr als ein aquadrive wird fast schwierig. 
da hilft nur zu alternativen HDD´s, welche leiser arbeiten, zu greifen

ich habe mir das scythe quiet drive geholt....hat damals durchweg positives feedback erhalten, werde ich dann mal testen


EDIT:

@$Lil Phil$

ein winkel bremst zwar, aber nicht so sehr, dass du dir darüber ernste gedanken machen müsstest - bei dexgo gibt es dazu ein video. 
3 winkel sind sogut wie nichts. es wären auch problemlos 10 oder mehr möglich (vorallem bei einer laing)


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stark bremsen 90° Winkel den Wasserfluss?
> Ich komme nicht unter 3 Stück für meine geplante WaKü (bei einer Laing, 16/10). Müsste doch eigentlich sowieso egal sein, bei der Leistung der Pumpe, oder?
> -Danke



Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das jeder 90er Winkel 5l/h bremst.

Edit: Aber bei der Laing ist es egal die hat noch mehr power als nötig als andere Pumpen eh schon haben


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Doch. Die Ziehfette sind (wenn überhaupt) im Rohr.


 Die neuen AC Radis bestehen "einfach" nur aus Kupferrohren, an denen Alulamellen wie die Lamellen von Luftkühlern an den Heatpipes befestigt sind, es sind keine Netzradiatoren. Die Enden der Rohre sind nicht klassisch gelötet sondern mit Dichtungen an den Vorkammern befestigt. 
AC sagt sogar selbst, dass nur Kupfer, POM und die Dichtungen das Wasser berühren - weder Lötzinn, noch Lötfette.



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das jeder 90er Winkel 5l/h bremst.
> 
> Edit: Aber bei der Laing ist es egal die hat noch mehr power als nötig als andere Pumpen eh schon haben


 Wenn jemand 15l/h hatte und 3 Winkel einbaut sinkt der Durchfluss sicher nicht auf 0. 
Wenn man viel Durchfluss hat, dann bremsen die Winkel mehr, was dann aber auch nichts macht. Wenn man weniger Durchfluss hat, dann bremsen sie nicht mehr so stark und sind damit auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie an anderer Stelle geschrieben verwende ich 6x90°-Winkel und 3x45°-Winkel zusammen mit 16/10er Schlauch.
Meine AS XT schafft gedrosselt auf 55Hz noch ~100l/h.

In meinen Augen wird die negative Auswirkung von Winkeln auf den Durchfluss ziemlich überschätzt. Jeder Kühler ist restriktiver.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Nach meiner Erfahrung machen die Winkel nicht wirklich viel aus - da dürften die einzelnen Kühler (CPU, RAM, Mainboard usw.) mehr Durchfluss kosten.

Was da wesentlich schlimmer ist, sind Schnellkupplungen - die, die ich hatte, kosteten mich über 50%.
Meine Laing brachte - mit den Schnellkupplungen - nur noch 22-25Liter/Stunde.
Nachdem die Schnellkupplungen fehlten, hatte ich auf einmal 59-65Liter.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HAWX (9. Juni 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand 15l/h hatte und 3 Winkel einbaut sinkt der Durchfluss sicher nicht auf 0.
> Wenn man viel Durchfluss hat, dann bremsen die Winkel mehr, was dann aber auch nichts macht. Wenn man weniger Durchfluss hat, dann bremsen sie nicht mehr so stark und sind damit auch nicht so schlimm.



Wie gesagt ich glaube es nur gelesen zu haben, vorstellen konnte ich es mir auch nicht...


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Irgendwer - ich glaube, einer unserer Mod's, bin mir aber nicht sicher - hatte mal 'nen Test gemacht, inwieweit die einzelnen Anschlüsse, Schnellkupplungen und so den Durchfluss beeinflussen.
Ich find's jetzt aber auch nicht - und meine Wasserkühlung ist derzeit noch außer Betrieb (und wird's noch ein paar Wochen bleiben). Sonst würde ich's einfach mal testen - ist ja nicht so'n Akt.

Insgesamt wirst Du aber selbst mit der restriktivsten Wasserkühlung Deine Komponenten ausreichend kühlen können.
Ich hatte selbst bei 25Liter/Stunde sehr geringe Temperaturen - die nochmal um einige (wenige) Grade sanken, als die Schnellkupplungen 'raus flogen.

Es macht aber für die Komponenten keinen Unterschied, ob bsp. die CPU nun auf 37, 42 oder 47°C gekühlt wird.
Auch der GPU ist es ziemlich egal, ob sie nun 51 oder 61° hat.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: beobachte einfach mein TB - und wenn ich die Wakü wieder in Betrieb habe, erinnere mich dran: dann mache ich fix mal ein paar Test's (der Aufwand ist durch den Aufbau der Wakü - externer Radi - recht gering).


----------



## Maneus Calgar (9. Juni 2011)

Also zu den kupplungen muss ich sagen das ich mit 2 verbauten koolance und einer cpc momentan auf 123 l/h komme mit dual laing

Vorher hatte ich ohne die cpc 54 l/h mit ner aquastream xt da war aber dreck im cpu-kühler

Werde heute mal noch ne cpc (daran hängt aber nen 360) einbinden und mal schreiben was mit dem durchfluss passiert


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich schon ausagekräftige Tests oder längere Erfahrungen mit diesem Schlauch.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Nalgene Typ 180 Schlauch 11,2/8mm klar (5/16") Nalgene Typ 180 Schlauch 11,2/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 58008

Will für meine Wakü ordentliche Schläuche haben bloss bei 11/8er Anschlüsse gibt es nur Masterkleer, Tygon oder PVC-Schläuche.
Der Schlauch wird mit normalen Schraubanschlüsse befestigt und sollten transparent sein.
Ich habe gehört das bei Tygon der Schlauch am klaresten wahr wobei Masterkleer bläulich absticht oder gibt es Primochill in der Grösse 11/8 habe nämlich nichts gefunden.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und es kommt das DP Ultra rein und es ist ein Kupferkreislauf zwecks Ausflockung und Verfärbung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo wir bei schlauch sind.wenn ich mir welchen hohle der bei UV licht leuchtet.....was nehme ich um das ding zum leuchten zu bringen? normale UV kathode,oder was gibts da eigentlich stylisches?


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nalgene zählt eher zu den unbekannten marken, soll aber gar nicht mal so schlecht sein. 
bundymania hat einen ausführlichen "test" über schläuche in allen größen gemacht. ist evtl was für dich dabei

ansonsten ja, tygon ist am klarsten und hat die besten biegeeigenschaften, dafür kostet er auch am meisten und verfärbt am schnellsten.

@wheeler

ja, entweder UV kathode, oder sowas hier: 
Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für die Infos  haben teilweise sehr geholfen


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nalgene stammt wie Tygon nicht aus dem Wakü-Bereich. Das sind auch keine speziellen Waküschläuche sondern Standardschläuchen für Laboranwendungen und Industrie, die sich aber auf für Waküs eignen. Bei beiden kann es zu relativ schneller Eintrübung kommen - muss aber nicht. UV-aktiv sind Laborschläuche alle nicht.

Von Kaltlichtkathoden im PC würde ich prinzipiell eher abraten. Wer schon mal den Funkenüberschlag an einem Hochspannungskabel einer Kaltlichtkathode erlebt hat, möchte das seiner Hardware eher nicht zumuten . Wenn man Kaltlichtkathoden verwendet, muss man peinlichst drauf achten, dass die Hochspannungskabel hinterm Inverter nirgends an Kanten Scheuern oder sonst wie beschädigt werden.


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Außerdem kann das vom Inverter erzeugte elektrische Feld die restliche HW stören^^ Alles schon erlebt und von anderen gehört


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich fande die kathoden einfach nur "laut".
das kleine netzteil hat nämlich gesurrt......also auch keine empfehlung von mir


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juni 2011)

Was Tygon verfärbt schnell? Dann ist der vielleicht doch nichts für mich... Wollte ja eigentlich ne rote Suppe reinkippen! Alternativen? Masterclear und Primo?


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

masterkleer ist laut vielen berichten auch nicht so das wahre, auch nicht die neuen. 
ganz im gegenteil die primochill schläuche, hier hört man ausschliesslich positives


----------



## EUGEN81 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon ist super wenn er neu ist.


----------



## Gnome (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Primochill is definitiv der beste


----------



## Maneus Calgar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so wie gesagt mal die neuen werte
jetzt 2 koolance und 2 cpc kupplungen im kreislauf und lediglich 10l/h verlust


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Was die UV-Lichtquelle angeht: das würde ich UV-Led's definitiv den Kaltkathoden vorziehen - aus den genannten Gründen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> so wie gesagt mal die neuen werte
> jetzt 2 koolance und 2 cpc kupplungen im kreislauf und lediglich 10l/h verlust



erscheint mir relativ wenig.....
vorallem da die cpc ja doch ziemlich restriktiv sind.

wie hoch ist der gesamtdurchfluss?


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich quatsch dann auch mal kurz mit:

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man bei Wasserkühlern meist nur eine neue Halterung für nen neuen Sockel kaufen muss (z.B. HK 3.0 LC)?

Und kann nochmal schnell jemand die Vorteile der UV-LED zur -Kathode nenne, find die Gründe nicht ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> dass man bei Wasserkühlern meist nur eine neue Halterung für nen neuen Sockel kaufen muss (z.B. HK 3.0 LC)?


Wenn es der Hersteller, was meist der Fall ist, anbietet ja.


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo danke! Da mach ich mir bei den Heatkillers weniger sorgen, dass da keine passende Halterung erscheint 

Fehlt nur noch die Frage mit dem UV-Licht (s.o.).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> erscheint mir relativ wenig.....
> vorallem da die cpc ja doch ziemlich restriktiv sind.



Man darf dabei den Gesamtwiederstand nicht außer acht lassen. Wenn ich in meinen Kreislauf noch zwei weitere CPC einschleife, kann ich den Unterschied nichtmal messen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/39751-durchflusswerte-sammelthread.html#post1649603




huntertech schrieb:


> Jo danke! Da mach ich mir bei den Heatkillers weniger sorgen, dass da keine passende Halterung erscheint


 
Auf mehr als eine Generation würde ich nicht wetten. Für den 2.5er gibts auch keine Halterung neuer als die 775, mit der er gestartet ist. Der 3.0 ist jetzt 3-4(?) Jahre alte...


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



huntertech schrieb:


> Und kann nochmal schnell jemand die Vorteile  der UV-LED zur -Kathode nenne, find die Gründe nicht ^^


Ja, klar:


VJoe2max schrieb:


> Von  Kaltlichtkathoden im PC würde ich prinzipiell eher abraten. Wer schon  mal den Funkenüberschlag an einem Hochspannungskabel einer  Kaltlichtkathode erlebt hat, möchte das seiner Hardware eher nicht  zumuten . Wenn man Kaltlichtkathoden verwendet muss man peinlichst  drauf achten, dass die Hochspannungskabel hinterm Inverter nirgends an  Kanten Scheuern oder sonst wie beschädigt werden.


 Bei so einem Überschlag ist schnell mal mehr als nur ein RAM-Riegel hin - in der Regel eher alles: Mainboard, Grafikkarte, RAM, CPU, Festplatten - und (nebenbei) auch der Konverter).
Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, hinter'm Netzteil hat höhere Spannung als 12-24V nix mehr verloren.
So ein Kabel kann auch durch Vibrationen (Lüfter, Pumpe, Hdd's) schnell mal durch scheuern - und ob man alle Stellen, wo das passieren kann, einsehen kann, ist eine andere Frage...



nyso schrieb:


> Außerdem  kann das vom Inverter erzeugte elektrische Feld die restliche HW  stören^^ Alles schon erlebt und von anderen gehört


Da weiß man nie - welche Störungen nun daher kommen oder nicht.



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> ich fande die kathoden einfach nur "laut".
> das kleine netzteil hat nämlich gesurrt......also auch keine empfehlung von mir


Bei einer Wakü kommt's ja auch oft auf geringe Lautstärke an, da sollte man das letzte Argument nicht vernachlässigen - auch, wenn die beiden anderen wichtiger sein dürften.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Ja, klar:
> ...


 Danke  Wie koppelt man denn genügend LEDs, damit man nicht direkt alle NT-Anschlüsse belegt hat? Einfach die Molexstecker zusammenstecken und dann ans NT oder wie? Und wie gehts dann bei 3-pin-Kathoden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf mehr als eine Generation würde ich nicht wetten. Für den 2.5er gibts  auch keine Halterung neuer als die 775, mit der er gestartet ist. Der  3.0 ist jetzt 3-4(?) Jahre alte...


 
Welche CPU-Kühler sind denn momentan noch empfehlenswert, die etwa das gleiche P/L-Verhältnis haben?


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Welche CPU-Kühler sind denn momentan noch empfehlenswert, die etwa das gleiche P/L-Verhältnis haben?



ich persönlich würde diesen hier nehmen.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hatte erst 123 l/h
nun mit ner cpc und nen 360 mehr sind es noch 112,5 l/h


----------



## Uter (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf mehr als eine Generation würde ich nicht wetten. Für den 2.5er gibts auch keine Halterung neuer als die 775, mit der er gestartet ist. Der 3.0 ist jetzt 3-4(?) Jahre alte...


 Solang es keinen Nachfolger gibt wird es vermutlich neue Halterungen geben und mir ist kein neuer geplanter Kühler bekannt (und selbst wenn, würde es bei Watercool wohl nochmal 3-4 Jahre dauern bis er auch kaufbar ist ). 
Ich würde erwarten, dass es in Zunkunft wieder eher weniger neue CPU-Kühler gibt, da die aktuellen nah am Maximum sind... 

@ huntertech:
Der Kryos ist toll, er ist deutlich günstiger als die vergleichbare Konkurrenz und höchstens im Durchfluss unterlegen (bei der Kühlleistung ist er meist sogar etwas besser, aber das Grad interessiert keinen).


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde diesen hier nehmen.


 Achso. Hatte jetzt nach ne, Kühler gesucht, der auf AM2 und somit auch AM3 passt. Bei deinem müsste ich dann noch ne Halterung kaufen. Werde mich dann nochmal genauer über die aktuellen Kühler informieren und dann halt eine Halterung dazukaufen, scheint sinnvoller zu sein.

Ist ganz praktisch so ein Laberthread ^^


PS: Wie macht man einen Kühler mit fast 2000 Pins drinnen denn sauber, ohne ihn zu zerstören? ^^


----------



## Uter (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel AM3/AM2, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel AM3/AM2, G1/4 10377

Hier für AMD. Also ich hab ihn unter fließendem Wasser grob gesäubert und dann vorsichtig mit einem Stück Küchenrolle abgetupft.
Da der Kühler einen zentralen Einlass hat wird meist auch nicht die ganze Struktur verstopfen und die Mitte kann man auch mit einer Nadel oder so reinigen. Wenn man vorsichtig ist und sich Zeit lässt passiert da nichts.
Man muss auch nicht die ganze Tiefe der Pins reinigen, der Dreck sitzt oben.


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@huntertech

gibt es selbstverständlich auch in dieser variante

1. vor einbau gut reinigen und 2. einen filter, dann kannst du dir das sparen

edit: sorry zu langsam


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ging mir ja darum, wie er gereinigt werden soll, aber Nadel ist da wohl ganz gut. Aber nen Filter? Hatte ich jetzt so nicht eingeplant, wollte auch keine UV-Zusätze oder so benutzen, die jetzt grob was verstopfen könnten, daher halte ich nen Filter für etwas... daneben


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Filter ist notwendig^^


----------



## huntertech (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe noch nirgendwo gelesen, dass man jetzt nen Filter unbedingt bräuchte. Was willst du denn Filtern, wenn doch nur dest. Wasser und dieser Korrosionsschutz aus dem KFZ-Bereich im Wasser sind (dieses Zeugs mit G )? Stand meines Wissens nach auch nichts im WaKü-FAQ


----------



## nyso (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt trotzdem Dreck, z.B. im Radiator. Wenn man die Wakü nach einem halben Jahr aufmacht sieht man das man einen Filter gebraucht hätte


----------



## Less_Is_More (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagt auch keiner, dass es unbedingt sein muss...



> Was willst du denn Filtern, wenn doch nur dest. Wasser und dieser Korrosionsschutz aus dem KFZ-Bereich im Wasser sind



gegenfrage: warum möchtest du dann deinen cpu kühler reinigen, wenn es ja sowieso nichts zum filtern gibt?


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann auch nur zu einem Filter raten, hatte denn Kreislauf zu Testzwecken 2 Wochen in gebrauch und es wahren schon ablagerungen zu sehen im Filter sowie CPU-Kühler.
Klar hatte ich nicht denn Radi und sonstige Komponenten gereinigt aber zur vorsicht ist ein Filter gut , Mfg Snapstar

@All Danke noch mal wegen denn Schläuchen also lieber Primochill wenn es denn in der Grösse 11/8 gibt, finde da leider keinen in der Grösse , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja man kann denn Kühler auch vorsichtig mit einer Zahnbürste reinigen und der EK Supreme ist auch ein sehr guter Kühler denn man empfehlen kann.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...sy-Mount--775-1156-1oe-AM2-AM3-939-XEON-.html

Habe ihn selber und ist ein echt genialer Kühler, beim Kryos Delrin fehlt leider die Backplatte wenn man die sich zusätzlich kauft kommt man auf denn selben Preis und ich würde eine Backplatte vorziehen da man sonst zu schnell das Board verbiegen kann was zu schäden führt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## mojoxy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Schlauch hat auch jeder seine eigene Meinung ^^ Naja ich denke ich werde dem Primo mal ne Chance geben. Der ist auch nichts so sackteuer wie der Tygon. 10€ für ein Stück rundes PVC ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss wohl bei Masterkleer bleiben oder Tygon, finde denn Primochill nirgends in der Grösse 11/8, na ja wenn der Schlauch mit Schraubanschlüssen perfekt hält dann ist es nicht so schlimm überlege aber trozdem denn Tygon zu nehmen.
Das Problem ist halt es kommt das DP Ultra rein und der Tygon verfärbt sich schnell und ist sau teuer, der Masterkleer ist leicht bläulich, billiger und man hört viel schlechtes darüber , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Klar hatte ich nicht denn Radi und sonstige Komponenten gereinigt aber zur vorsicht ist ein Filter gut , Mfg Snapstar


Wenn man den Radi nicht reinigt ist das klar...



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Habe ihn selber und ist ein echt genialer Kühler, beim Kryos Delrin fehlt leider die Backplatte wenn man die sich zusätzlich kauft kommt man auf denn selben Preis und ich würde eine Backplatte vorziehen da man sonst zu schnell das Board verbiegen kann was zu schäden führt , Mfg Snapstar


 Also für mich sind 44€ was anderes als 57€...


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter ja ich weis deswegen wahr auch der Filter eingebaut trozdem ist es sicher einem im Kreislauf zu haben.
Jetzt reinige ich meine Radis schon sonst würde ja gleich das DP Ultra Ausflocken .

Klar ist der Preis ein Unterschied aber es fehlt halt die Backplatte, man kann zwar eine andere beliebige verwenden wenn man eine für denn Sockel hat aber wenn man sie da zu kauft würd es etwas teurer.
Ich habe auch gehört das es leichte Probleme mit dem Kryos Delrin beim montieren gibt, nichts schlimmes aber mann muss aufpassen da er sich leicht verhacken soll und dann nicht Plan aufliegt.
Es sind beide Top Kühler mit dennen man nichts falsch machen kann, jetzt würde ich auch zum Kryos wechseln aber nur da mein Boardkühler denn EK Supreme HF blockiert an einer Stelle , Mfg Snapstar

Hab gerade gesehen das du schon die Backplatte mit berrechnet hast, für mich wahr der EK ein Kaufgrund wegen der Leistung, Top Kühler in Sachen Kühlung und Durchfluss und vorallem da er komplett schwarz ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Backplate ist schon mit eingerechnet. 
Probleme beim Montieren gibts beim POM auch nicht, da er sich genau wie ein EK-Kühler anbringen lässt (wenn man die EK Backplate nimmt hat man sogar die selben Schrauben, Federn,...). Bei den Kryossen (oder Kryos oder Kryose oder Kryoten?  Kann hier jemand Altgriechisch? ) mit Metalldeckeln ist die erste Montage etwas aufwändiger, dafür sieht das Ergebnis gut aus und die erneute Montage ist werkzeuglos. Ich persönlich verstehe die Leute nicht ganz, die bei sowas rummeckern (außer vielleicht Tester, die sowas bei 20 Kühlern machen müssen).


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade mal ein paar Themen gelesen, überall stand, dass mit einer gründlichen Reinigung vor dem Einbau (incl. Cilit-Band  ) ein Filter unnötig wird. Wie ists denn jetzt genau? Möchte die WaKü jetzt nicht unnötig überteuern


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mal ein paar Themen gelesen, überall stand, dass mit einer gründlichen Reinigung vor dem Einbau (incl. Cilit-Band  ) ein Filter unnötig wird. Wie ists denn jetzt genau? Möchte die WaKü jetzt nicht unnötig überteuern



Filter können nützlich sein, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt.
Ich denke die Mehrheit der Wakü-User kommt ohne auch gut aus incl mir


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter wollte selber erst zum Kryos Delrin greifen bloss ist der EK eben komplett Schwarz was für mein Projekt etwas schöner von der Optik her wirkt trozdem ist der Kryos auch ein schöner Kühler der eine gute Leistung hat.
Das mit denn Montageproblemen habe ich bei mehreren Tests gelesen aber wenn das dann doch nicht der Fall ist dann passt das ja , Mfg Snapstar

@huntertech ja ist zu empfehlen denn oder die Radis mit Cillit Bang zu reinigen, das Orangene bzw. das mit dem orangenen Deckel löst die Reststoffe im Radiator die durch die Fertigung entstanden sind.
Das mit dem grünen Deckel löst die Lötfette und andere Rückstände.
Beim Orangenen aufpassen das darf nicht zu lange einwirken, ich glaube max. 3min und das Grüne 5min, würde aber noch mal nachfragen bzw. in denn Thread mal rein schauen, hier ist der Link

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...owto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html#post2688519

Wenn alles ordentlich gereinigt ist bräuchte man keinen Filter mehr, würde ihn aber trozdem zur Sicherheit eine weile im Kreislauf lassen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



huntertech schrieb:


> Danke  Wie koppelt man denn genügend LEDs,  damit man nicht direkt alle NT-Anschlüsse belegt hat? Einfach die  Molexstecker zusammenstecken und dann ans NT oder wie? Und wie gehts  dann bei 3-pin-Kathoden?
> Welche CPU-Kühler sind denn momentan noch empfehlenswert, die etwa das gleiche P/L-Verhältnis haben?


 
Mit den Led's gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:


parallel:
Vorteil - wenn eine LED defekt ist, geht nur diese aus; der Fehler lässt sich einfacher finden
Nachteil: höherer Stromverbrauch, das entweder Konstantstromquellen oder Vorwiderstände nötig sind - sonst brennen die LED's gleich durch, da sie weder 12V noch hohe Ströme vertragen

in Reihe:
Vorteil: geringer Aufwand (weder viele Vorwiderstände, noch  Konstantstromquellen sind nötig), geringer Stormverbrauch, evtl. (wenn  man 'ne Leiste braucht) geringer Aufwand beim Verdrahten
Nachteil: größere Sorgfalt beim Verdrahten - eine falsch herum  angeschlossene LED und keine Einzige der Reihe geht; macht mehr Mühe bei  der Fehlersuche

 Das ist Geschmackssache - ich würde sie in Reihe schalten.
Wie viele man braucht, hängt von den einzelnen LED's ab, da  Stromverbrauch und Spannung je nach Bauart und Farbe der LED  unterschiedlich sind.

Bei den CPU-Kühlern würde ich persönlich zum HL 3.0 raten.
Zu dem bekommst Du alle derzeit aktuellen Sockel-Anschlüsse (also Beine)  - vom 775 bis zum 1366 und 1156/1155, vom 939 bis zum AM3+ (die sind -  glaube ich - sowieso alle gleich).

UV-LED'S bekommst Du auch hier - ich weiß nicht, aber vielleicht gibt's irgendwo auch LED-Leisten in UV-Ausführung.


Was *Filter* angeht: ich würde lieber einen einbauen - schnell flockt mal die Farbe aus und dann ist der Filter schneller gereinigt, als die ganze Wasserkühlung.
Hab' ich selber hinter mir.
Und bei einer Wakü für etliche hundert Euros die 20€ für 'nen Filter zu sparen, halte ich persönlich für kontraproduktiv.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Less_Is_More (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat schonmal jemand einen mips kühler auseinander genommen? 

hab hier nämlich einen mips fusion block aus kupfer/POM
das angelaufene kupfer würde ich gerne reinigen. ( CB orange; 1:3 mit wasser)
jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie das POM sich mit dem cillit bang zeug verträgt. 
alternative wäre den mips aufzuschrauben, um nur das kupfer zu reinigen. --> garantieverlust??


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Angelaufenes Kupfer ist kein Problem und durch den POM-Deckel sieht man es eh nicht...
Afaik klebt nur EK ein Siegel auf die Kühler um das Öffnen zu verhindern (), bei allen anderen kann nicht festgestellt werden ob du den Kühler offen hattest (wenn du nichts zerstörst).


----------



## david430 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey ich habe nochmals ne frage. habe jetzt ein lian li pc-v351 und meine gtx460 hat nun nen neuen wasserkühler bekommen. jetzt ist nach oben hin aber so wenig platz, dass ich den schlauch von der cpu nicht über die grafikkarte zum kühler bringe.... ist es möglich, es ist ein vga wasserkühler, der nur die gpu kühlt, keine rams etc, dass man den wasserkühler um 90° im urzeigersinn dreht, damit die anschlüsse nach rechts zeigen, anstatt nach oben? die lochabstände würden passen, aber ich frage mich, ob es dann komplikationen mit dem wasserfluss oder der dichtheit gibt....

Edit: hat sich erledigt. die lochabstände passen nicht. man ich werd noch verrückt. das ist jetzt mein 2. wasserkühler für die 460, der erste war schrott, der zweite ist gut, aber jetzt stößt es alles an....


----------



## Eisfuchs (10. Juni 2011)

david430 schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich habe nochmals ne frage. habe jetzt ein lian li pc-v351 und meine gtx460 hat nun nen neuen wasserkühler bekommen. jetzt ist nach oben hin aber so wenig platz, dass ich den schlauch von der cpu nicht über die grafikkarte zum kühler bringe.... ist es möglich, es ist ein vga wasserkühler, der nur die gpu kühlt, keine rams etc, dass man den wasserkühler um 90° im urzeigersinn dreht, damit die anschlüsse nach rechts zeigen, anstatt nach oben? die lochabstände würden passen, aber ich frage mich, ob es dann komplikationen mit dem wasserfluss oder der dichtheit gibt....
> 
> Edit: hat sich erledigt. die lochabstände passen nicht. man ich werd noch verrückt. das ist jetzt mein 2. wasserkühler für die 460, der erste war schrott, der zweite ist gut, aber jetzt stößt es alles an....




Gleiches problem ist mir bekannt hab auch erst ne gtx 285 und nun ne 560 ti drinnen
Das abknicken ist eigentlich via winkelaufsatz kein problem
Aber diese winkel schauen eben etwas in den hdd schacht beim v351
Stellt bei mir aber kein prob dar
Wichtig ist nur den richtigwn pci slot zu verwenden
2 grakas kannste dir sowieso gleich abschminken

Hoffe ich konnte helfen
Mfg
Chris


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Solang es keinen Nachfolger gibt wird es vermutlich neue Halterungen geben und mir ist kein neuer geplanter Kühler bekannt (und selbst wenn, würde es bei Watercool wohl nochmal 3-4 Jahre dauern bis er auch kaufbar ist ).



Deswegen sprach ich ja von "nächster Generation" 
Mit einer großen Neuvorstellung rechne ich auch nicht, aber ggf. ein 3.5 und wenn der dann andere Halterungen verwendet 



> Ich würde erwarten, dass es in Zunkunft wieder eher weniger neue CPU-Kühler gibt, da die aktuellen nah am Maximum sind...



Auch nah am Maximum gibt es noch den Unterschied zwischen erst- und zweitbester 
Der Kryos ist nur minimal vor dem HK3 (in einigen wenigen Tests sogar dahinter), aber nicht desto trotz hat er die Quote der HK-Empfehlungen/Warenkörbe hier im Forum von gefühlten 95% auf <10% gedrückt. Noch ist er schlecht lieferbar, aber wenn sich das ändert, dürfte Watercool deutlich spüren, dass die Jahre des Abkassierens vorbei sind, und sich auf die Suche nach kleinen Verbesserungen machen.




huntertech schrieb:


> PS: Wie macht man einen Kühler mit fast 2000 Pins drinnen denn sauber, ohne ihn zu zerstören? ^^



Bürsten. 2000 Pins klingen nach viel, aber was letztlich zählt, ist die Strukturbreite - und die unterscheidet sich afaik nicht sonderlich. Würde man dem HK3 ebenfalls zusätzliche Querstrukturen in gleicher Feinheit spendieren (was Fertigungstechnisch fast unmöglich ist), dürfte er auf 2200 Pins kommen.




huntertech schrieb:


> Habe ihn selber und ist ein echt genialer Kühler, beim Kryos Delrin fehlt leider die Backplatte wenn man die sich zusätzlich kauft kommt man auf denn selben Preis und ich würde eine Backplatte vorziehen da man sonst zu schnell das Board verbiegen kann was zu schäden führt , Mfg Snapstar


 
Es geht um AM3 Kühler, da ist die Backplate i.d.R. beim Board mit dabei 
Davon abgesehen ist auch der Kryos pro noch billiger, als der Supreme HF, und hat eine Backplate beiliegen.




huntertech schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal ein paar Themen gelesen, überall stand, dass mit einer gründlichen Reinigung vor dem Einbau (incl. Cilit-Band  ) ein Filter unnötig wird. Wie ists denn jetzt genau?



Ich verwende keine Wasserzusätze und hab erst seit 3 Tagen das erste Mal einen nagelneuen Radi im Haus (und noch lange nicht in der Kühlung), aber in rund sechs Jahren Wasserkühlung habe ich nur zwei Arten von Dreck aus dem Kreislauf holen müssen:
- Fetzen von Teflonband
- Korrosionsprodukte eines Alukühlers
Beides sollte sich eigentlich auch ohne Filter vermeiden lassen 

Ich persönlich findes das Grundkonzept schon immer etwas fragwürdig: Entweder, ich gehe von willkürlich auftretendem Dreck aus - dann müsste ich vor jeder einzelnen Komponente einen Filter montieren, schließlich kann der Dreck auch zwischen GPU und CPU aus dem nichts entstehen, wenn er das denn kann. Oder ich gehe davon aus, dass der Dreck schon in einer bestimmten Komponente drin steckt. Dann kann ich natürlich dahinter einen Filter platzieren - aber wesentlich sinnvoller wäre doch wohl, dieses Dreckding zur reinigen!?


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o.0 Gibts denn keine Möglichkeit, dass man LEDs (z.B. Cluster-LEDs) mit dem klassischen 4-Pin-Molex kauft und die einfach aneinandersteckt?

Und ich kipp keine Mittelchen ins Wasser die ausflocken können, nur das gute, alte G48 ^^


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute mal eine Frage zum Nova 1080:
Kann man auf den Nova 1080 auch ohne Lüfterblende Lüfter montieren? Google hilft mir da leider nicht.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch nah am Maximum gibt es noch den Unterschied zwischen erst- und zweitbester
> Der Kryos ist nur minimal vor dem HK3 (in einigen wenigen Tests sogar dahinter), aber nicht desto trotz hat er die Quote der HK-Empfehlungen/Warenkörbe hier im Forum von gefühlten 95% auf <10% gedrückt. Noch ist er schlecht lieferbar, aber wenn sich das ändert, dürfte Watercool deutlich spüren, dass die Jahre des Abkassierens vorbei sind, und sich auf die Suche nach kleinen Verbesserungen machen.


Das liegt aber vor allem am Preis, wenn der HK 1-2€ günstiger als der Kryos wär, dann wär das P/L-Verhältnis wieder gleich. Im Prinzip ist der HK ja auch einfacher herzustellen, er hat schließlich die einfachere Struktur.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht um AM3 Kühler, da ist die Backplate i.d.R. beim Board mit dabei
> Davon abgesehen ist auch der Kryos pro noch billiger, als der Supreme HF, und hat eine Backplate beiliegen.


 Der Pro hat nur das Halterungssystem der teureren, aber keine Backplate... hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut. Sinnvoller wär wohl ein normales Befestigungssystem und eine Backplate...

@ HAWX:
Du kannst einen 360er Lüfter montieren. 
In jeder Ecke ist eine Bohrung, also kannst du eventuell 4 Lüfter anbringen, du musst aber noch was machen, damit sie sich nicht drehen...


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Der Pro hat nur das Halterungssystem der teureren, aber keine Backplate... hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut. Sinnvoller wär wohl ein normales Befestigungssystem und eine Backplate...


 Wenn ich den Delryn kaufe, reicht das dank Mainboard-Backplate aber trotzdem völlig aus, oder?


----------



## Uter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht zu 100% ob die Backplate passt, aber die Schrauben müssten schon einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Durchmesser haben, damit es nicht passt. Ich würde es so versuchen, wenn es nicht passt kannst du ja auch den Kühler ohne Backplate und mit reduziertem Anpressdruck montieren bis du wieder etwas bestellst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


huntertech schrieb:


> o.0 Gibts denn keine Möglichkeit, dass man LEDs (z.B. Cluster-LEDs) mit dem klassischen 4-Pin-Molex kauft und die einfach aneinandersteckt?


Meines Wissens nicht - aber ich bin nicht allwissend.
Such' doch einfach mal bei AT - da findest Du dann auch diese Flexlights UV mit Anschlußkabel.



huntertech schrieb:


> Und ich kipp keine Mittelchen ins Wasser die ausflocken können, nur das gute, alte G48 ^^


 
OK, G48 mag nicht ausflocken - aber evtl. sind noch Produktionsrückstände drin.
Ich hatte z. B. auch Kupferspäne in meinem Filter drin.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Meines Wissens nicht - aber ich bin nicht allwissend.
> Such' doch einfach mal bei AT - da findest Du dann auch diese Flexlights UV mit Anschlußkabel.
> ...


Deshalb reinige ich ja vorher


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> @ HAWX:
> Du kannst einen 360er Lüfter montieren.
> In jeder Ecke ist eine Bohrung, also kannst du eventuell 4 Lüfter anbringen, du musst aber noch was machen, damit sie sich nicht drehen...



Du meinst mit 180ern? An jeder Ecke anschrauben und dann zusätzlich sichern?


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr denn noch Ideen, wo man günstig GraKa-Kühler herbekommen kann? Bisher weiß ich nur Ebay, den Marktplatz hier im Forum und den Gebrauchtwarenteil von AT, aber da bekommt man auch nicht alles günstig.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr denn noch Ideen, wo man günstig GraKa-Kühler herbekommen kann? Bisher weiß ich nur Ebay, den Marktplatz hier im Forum und den Gebrauchtwarenteil von AT, aber da bekommt man auch nicht alles günstig.



Im MP im Luxx findet man einiges


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eventuell Liquid Extasy


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mich im Luxx mal registriert, muss noch 60 Tage warten ^^ Bei Liquid Extasy kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich erkennen, wo da die Preise geringer sein sollen


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du eine Graka hast die er noch nicht vermessen konnte schickst du ihm die und bekommst dafür Rabatt auf den Kühler^^


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Graka hast die er noch nicht vermessen konnte schickst du ihm die und bekommst dafür Rabatt auf den Kühler^^


 Wenn, dann verbau ich die Kühler natürlich eh nur auf sehr guten Karten und die schick ich dem bestimmt nicht


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht bei Watercool auch.


----------



## Less_Is_More (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Angelaufenes Kupfer ist kein Problem und durch den POM-Deckel sieht man es eh nicht...
> Afaik klebt nur EK ein Siegel auf die Kühler um das Öffnen zu verhindern (), bei allen anderen kann nicht festgestellt werden ob du den Kühler offen hattest (wenn du nichts zerstörst).



man sieht das kupfer aber von der seite, da das pom sich nur an der oberfläche befindet.

gibts hier zufällig einen chemiker, der mir sagen kann wie sich CB orange mit POM verhält?
würde wenn auch nur unabsichtlich ankommen


----------



## Maneus Calgar (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin

gibts es schon tests vom *Koolance RP-402X2 Dual 5.25* ?


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Maneus Calgar schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> gibts es schon tests vom Koolance RP-402X2 Dual 5.25 ?



Weiß das nicht Google am besten von uns allen?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da lande ich immer bei nem test von deckeln aber nicht diesem


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Maneus Calgar schrieb:
			
		

> da lande ich immer bei nem test von deckeln aber nicht diesem



Hmm... dann werden dir aber die meisten andern auch nicht weiterhelfen können...


----------



## Maneus Calgar (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

möglich aber fragen schadet ja nix


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss auch nochmal kurz ne Frage dazwischenwerfen: Bei GraKa-Fullcover-Kühlern hat man ja nicht so eine sonderlich große Auswahl. Kann man sich da drauf verlassen, dass (egal was man kauft), dass auch anständig die Wärme aufnimmt oder gibts da schon was zu beachten?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Groben, ja. Watercool und AquaComputer sind mit die besten Hersteller für GPU Kühler. Bei Ek ist die Qualität und die Montage nicht sonderlich gut gelöst.


----------



## Malkolm (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt zu jeder Generation Fullcoverkühler auch immer Verglechstests. Hier im Forum gibt es dementsprechend auch zumindest Links auf solche.
Quintessenz der Tests ist eigentlich, dass ausnahmslos alle (wesentlich) besser sind als Luft-Lösungen und die Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern was die reine Kühlleistung angeht meist nicht sonderlich groß sind.
Unterschiede gibt es teilweise in der Restriktivität (Durchfluss), hauptsächlich aber im Design, Preis und Zubehör.

Natürlich gibt es im Gesamtpaket immer bessere und schlechtere, komplett "falsch" macht man aber bei den bekannten Herstellern nichts.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, dankeschööön 

Noch eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich sowas denn in sowas? Wo ist denn da das Schraubstück, welches in den Kühler gedreht wird, so wie z.B. hier?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach eindrehen.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber wo ist denn da das Drehende? Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Schlauch und der Überwurfmutter? Ich blick da nicht durch


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck dir die Anschlüsse nochmal gaaaanz genau an, und schon erkennst du die Gewinde


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich seh das Gewinde für die Überwurfmutter (eben da, wo die auf einem Bild noch da ist ). Kann es sein, dass die Gewinde ziemlich kurz sind und ich die deshalb nicht finde?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, die Dinger haben ein extrem kurzes G1/4" - schätze maximal 2 Windungen, eher 1,5 und hier z.T. vom O-Ring verdeckt. Man spart halt, wo man kann...


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, die Dinger haben ein extrem kurzes G1/4" - schätze maximal 2 Windungen, eher 1,5 und hier z.T. vom O-Ring verdeckt. Man spart halt, wo man kann...


 Ich nehme mal an, dass die trotzdem dicht abschließen 

Nochmal zur Eheim Station und dem Cuplex Kryos: Bei beiden muss man ja mind. 1 gewinkeltes Anschlusstück nutzen (zumindest bei 16/10-Schläuchen). Reichts da, ein 45°-Stück zu nehmen und das in irgendeine Richtung (außer in Richtung des anderen Anschlusstücks) zu drehen oder muss der Winkel dann genau vom anderen Anschluss wegzeigen, damit nichts kollidiert?


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach bessere Anschlüsse? Muss es immer das billigste sein? Sieht doch ******* aus.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass die trotzdem dicht abschließen
> 
> Nochmal zur Eheim Station und dem Cuplex Kryos: Bei beiden muss man ja mind. 1 gewinkeltes Anschlusstück nutzen (zumindest bei 16/10-Schläuchen). Reichts da, ein 45°-Stück zu nehmen und das in irgendeine Richtung (außer in Richtung des anderen Anschlusstücks) zu drehen oder muss der Winkel dann genau vom anderen Anschluss wegzeigen, damit nichts kollidiert?


 
Afaik reicht 45° aus. Es geht ja allgemein nur um wenige mm zusätzlichen Platzes.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar reicht der 45°, nur muss der unbedingt vom anderen Anschluss wegzeigen oder kann ich den z.B. auch 90° vom anderen Anschluss aus machen?

@nyso: Welche Anschlüsse hättest du denn da? AT hat keinen im 16/10-Format...


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AT ist nicht der einzige Wasserkühlungsanbieter, gibt noch genug andere

Guck mal bei Caseking, a-c-shop, PC-Cooling etc.

Am ehesten zu empfehlen sind aktuell wohl die Enzotech und Alphacool, such einfach danach^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huntertech schrieb:


> Klar reicht der 45°, nur muss der unbedingt vom anderen Anschluss wegzeigen oder kann ich den z.B. auch 90° vom anderen Anschluss aus machen?



Ahso. Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt - 180° Ausrichtung ist sicherlich nicht nötig, aber ob bei nem 45er Winkel <100° gehen 
(erwähnte ich, wie praktisch 8/10er Anschlüsse sind ist?  )


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ahso. Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt - 180° Ausrichtung ist sicherlich nicht nötig, aber ob bei nem 45er Winkel <100° gehen
> (erwähnte ich, wie praktisch 8/10er Anschlüsse sind ist?  )


 Na, ich möchte aber 16/10 verbasteln, bin mehr so der Mann fürs Grobe ^^ Werde morgen mal weiter nach geeigneten Anschlüssen suchen


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Das könnte schwierig werden - evtl. ist der Abstand zwischen den Anschlüssen beim CPU-Kühler zu gering.
Ggf. mal nach messen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da brauch ich nicht viel messen: Laut Caseking 20mm. Wie dick ist denn so ein 45°-Winkel-Anschluss am Ende, das in den Kühler kommt?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (12. Juni 2011)

Könnte sich jemand bitte nochmal meinen thread ankucken und meinen warenkorb verbessern und schläuche und anschlüsse reintun?


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eigentlich einen MO-RA3 von 9x120 auf 4x180 (und andersherum) umrüsten, oder gibts diese Lüfterhalterung nicht einzeln? Konnte bisher keine finden, schließe aber nicht aus, dass ich sie übersehen habe


----------



## Malkolm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommerziell gibts da nichts. Die Lüftergewinde sind ja direkt in den Rahmen des MoRa geschnitten, sodass du im Endeffekt einen neuen Rahmen benötigst (diese gibt es imho auf Anfrage bei Watercool als Ersatzteil).
Aber selbstgezimmert funktioniert auch relativ gut, allerdings ist die Optik natürlich sehr stark von deinen Fähigkeiten abhängig.


----------



## mojoxy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Fähigkeiten sind dahingehend sehr beschränkt - leider -.-"
Dann werde ich wohl doch zum 120er Modell greifen, da habe ich auf Anhieb noch 6 Lüfter hier rumliegen, die ich direkt draufsetzen könnte, oder doch lieber den Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080? Wäre doch noch mal ne ganze Ecke günstiger... hmm. Ich glaube ich schlaf noch mal ne Nacht drüber


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen dem Phobya und dem Mora dürfte so groß nicht sein.
Abhängig vom System reicht der Phobya nahezu sicher aus.
Und: mit 6 Lüftern kommst Du ziemlich sicher hin.

Ich konnte mein System (Q9550er, übertaktet; 5770, ebenfalls übertaktet; Mainboard komplett; 2 Hdd's) auch bei Vollast (Furmark & Primie95) auch längere Zeit ohne die Lüfter auf dem Mora kühlen - und das auch noch bei nur 25Liter Durchfluß!
Selbst nach einer Stunde brauchte es nur 2 der vier vorhandenen vier 120er-Lüfter.
Kannst Du in meinem TB nachlesen.

Also solltest Du mit dem Phobya 1080er und 6 Lüftern drauf locker hinkommen - wenn Du nicht gerade zwei GTX 480er oder 490er und 'nen 7i hast, sogar überwiegend passiv.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huntertech schrieb:


> I... und dem Cuplex Kryos: Bei beiden muss man ja mind. 1 gewinkeltes Anschlusstück nutzen (zumindest bei 16/10-Schläuchen). ...


 


huntertech schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nicht viel messen: Laut Caseking 20mm. Wie dick ist denn so ein 45°-Winkel-Anschluss am Ende, das in den Kühler kommt?



Entschuldige, wenn ich auf den letzten Seiten etwas übersehen habe, aber geht es dir beim Kühler um die Delrin-Variante oder um eine andere (Pro, XT, HF)? Bei den Letzteren ist der Abstand der Gewindebohrunge nämlich 23,75mm und damit passend für 16/10er Anschlüsse. Ich habe mal 2 Bilder aus meiner Sammlung rausgesucht, da kannst du dir im Zweifelsfall auch leicht ein Bild machen, dass ein Winkel nahezu in allen Positionen passen sollte, schließlich ist der Sockel des Winkels meist sehr schmal. Bitspower 45°-Winkel haben zum Beispiel einen Durchmesser von 18mm und sind kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## huntertech (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich auf den letzten Seiten etwas übersehen habe, aber geht es dir beim Kühler um die Delrin-Variante oder um eine andere (Pro, XT, HF)? Bei den Letzteren ist der Abstand der Gewindebohrunge nämlich 23,75mm und damit passend für 16/10er Anschlüsse. Ich habe mal 2 Bilder aus meiner Sammlung rausgesucht, da kannst du dir im Zweifelsfall auch leicht ein Bild machen, dass ein Winkel nahezu in allen Positionen passen sollte, schließlich ist der Sockel des Winkels meist sehr schmal. Bitspower 45°-Winkel haben zum Beispiel einen Durchmesser von 18mm und sind kein Problem.
> [/CENTER]


 Ich meinte eigentlich den Delrin. Aber wenn ich für 16/10-Anschlüsse eh schon unmengen bezahle, muss ich mal gucken, ob ich dann nicht gleich auch den Pro kaufen kann  Aber so ganz verstanden hab ich das jetzt noch nicht: Wenn doch nur 20mm da sind, wie soll ich dann nen 45°-Winkel mit 18mm Durchmesser hinkriegen, wenn doch noch ein anderer Anschluss da sein muss?


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Öhm, erst den 45° Winkel rein und danach den normalen Anschluss einschrauben?

Wakü zusammenstellen hat auch viel mit selber logisch denken zu tun


----------



## Less_Is_More (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@hunterlech

der *lochabstand* beträgt 20.5mm (von lochmitte zu lochmitte!) 

du schraubst den anschluss ja nicht genau in die mitte hin, sondern in eines der beiden löcher


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reines Rechenbeispiel...

Winkel Durchmesser = 18mm -> Radius = 9mm
Anschluss Durchmesser = 21,8mm -> Radius = 10,9mm
Mittenabstand Kühler = 20,5mm

-> 20,5mm - (9mm + 10,9mm) = 0,6mm Luft zwischen den Anschlüssen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Less_Is_More (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass die durchmesser der anschlüsse von den verschiedenen herstellern auch unterschiedlich sind

ps. soweit ich weiß sind 45° winkel um einiges restriktiver als 90° winkel! (dh. bremsen den durchfluss mehr)


----------



## huntertech (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns für den Durchfluss besser ist, kann ich auch gern 90°-Winkel nehmen 

PS: Tschuldigt, kleiner Denkfehler. Hab wohl zu wenig geschlafen


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Bögen bremsen den Durchfluss nicht und wirken auch in keinster Weise restriktiv. Da ist jeder Kühler oder Radiator im System ein größeres Hindernis. Der Winkel auf dem Bild hat übrigens einen Innendurchmesser von 10mm.


----------



## Less_Is_More (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

laut diesem test hier
bremsen 45er mehr als 90er. 

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine anschlüsse (alphacool?) einen höheren ID als die im test verwendeten haben.


----------



## huntertech (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So viel hast du von höherem Durchfluss aber nun auch nicht.


----------



## Less_Is_More (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, von höherem durchfluss selber hat man keine/kaum eine verbesserung der temps, allerdings kann man die pumpe langsamer und somit leiser laufen lassen, wenn der durchfluss von haus aus höher ist.


----------



## huntertech (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> naja, von höherem durchfluss selber hat man keine/kaum eine verbesserung der temps, allerdings kann man die pumpe langsamer und somit leiser laufen lassen, wenn der durchfluss von haus aus höher ist.


 Naja, wenn man (wie in meinem Fall) ne Eheim Station hat, die sich weder regeln lässt, noch sonst irgendetwas kann, dann spielt das keine Rolle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> naja, von höherem durchfluss selber hat man keine/kaum eine verbesserung der temps, allerdings kann man die pumpe langsamer und somit leiser laufen lassen, wenn der durchfluss von haus aus höher ist.



Wenn man kaum höheren Durchfluss durch andere Anschlüsse hat, dann kann man auch die Pumpe kaum drosseln, um den gleichen Durchfluss zu erhalten.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So sähe mein aktueller warenkork aus, zusätzlich kommt noch eine eheim 1046 aus dem forum Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Less_Is_More (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ganz anders sieht das aus bei den 45°-Winkeln. Gerade einmal 4 haben bereits eine so große Drosselwirkung, dass der Durchfluss um ein stolzes Drittel sinkt. Offensichtlich geht das Konzept aufgrund des sehr geringen Innendurchmessers dieser Anschlüsse nicht auf.



also entweder sind die 0815 45° winkel tatsächlich so schlecht, oder aber der test.

@ruyven
ansonsten hättest du natürlich recht, kaum höherer durchfluss = kaum eine leistungsveränderung der pumpe, aber hier ist von ein drittel die rede


edit: @ sandy

sind die rechtschreibfehler absichtlich ?!
wie auch immer.....da fehlen noch einige dinge, zb. agb und wasser, außerdem wirst du ohne winkel nicht auskommen.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (12. Juni 2011)

Au, bisschen verschrieben, sorry, als agb nehm ich den agb-omatic könntest du mir das mit dem warenkorb überarbeiten? Also als wasser nehm ich destilliertes wasser + g 48


----------



## Less_Is_More (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, woher soll ich wissen, wieviele winkel du benötigst? 
pumpe holst du extern, wasser auch.....

...ich würde andere lüfter verwenden. (NB PK2)

sonst noch ein/auslass für die pumpe, hier muss ich aber zugeben, dass ich mich diesbezgl. selbst noch schlau machen muss, hab das noch nicht richtig durchschaut. 
das einzige was mir dazu noch einfällt ist, dass du lieber die eckigen anstatt den runden adaptern verwenden solltest.
außerdem lieber etwas mehr dest. wasser, um die komponenten vor dem ersten einbau mal durchzuspülen


----------



## wheeler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin moin
freundlich gefragt,wenn ich einen cpu cooler hk 3.0 für am3 habe ,kann ich da ne universelle backplate nehmen,oder sollte es ne spezielle von hk sein?


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

wheeler schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> freundlich gefragt,wenn ich einen cpu cooler hk 3.0 für am3 habe ,kann ich da ne universelle backplate nehmen,oder sollte es ne spezielle von hk sein?



Universelle gehen, wie auch der Name sagt


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> moin moin
> freundlich gefragt,wenn ich einen cpu cooler hk 3.0 für am3 habe ,kann ich da ne universelle backplate nehmen,oder sollte es ne spezielle von hk sein?


Für AMD Boards braucht man keine extra Backplate.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Für AMD Boards braucht man keine extra Backplate.



Naja manche standard Backplates sind leider unbrauchbar deshalb würde ich immer eine mit kaufen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!
Ich würde sagen: erstmal schauen - so schwer sind ja die Wasserkühler nun auch nicht.
Und da sie meistens erheblich niedriger sind, als die (Tower-)Luftkühler, ist auch der Hebelarm gering.
Und ob man so einen starken Anpressdruck braucht, dass eine Backplate nötig ist, bezweifle ich auch: meist hat die Wasserkühlung genug Reserven, um den geringeren Anpressdruck auszugleichen - und die Temperatur bleibt auch dann erheblich niedriger als bei Luftkühlung.
Wichtiger als ein hoher Anpressdruck ist ein dünner (aber nicht zu dünn!), aber gleichmäßiger Auftrag der Wärmeleitpaste.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wichtiger als ein hoher Anpressdruck ist ein dünner (aber nicht zu dünn!), aber gleichmäßiger Auftrag der Wärmeleitpaste.


 Eben! Habe gestern ein Video gesehen, wo erklärt wird, wie man einen Heatspreader plan schleift. Je nach Kühler und Unebenheit des Heatspreaders sollen so 2-6°C kühlere Temperaturen möglich sein. Es ist viel wichtiger, diese Unebenheiten per WLP sauber auszugleichen, als mit Gewalt den Kühler auf die CPU zu pressen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Naja manche standard Backplates sind leider unbrauchbar deshalb würde ich immer eine mit kaufen.


 
Wenn die Standardbackplate nicht geht, kannst du das komplette Haltematerial des HK vergessen, denn das soll da reingeschraubt werden. Typischerweise nimmt man dann aber eher andere Schrauben, als eine andere Backplate.
Afaik gibt es aber gar keine AM-Bp von WC - also erübrigt sich die Frage imho.


----------



## wheeler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe mir jetzt mal ne universal BP bestellt,unabhänging ob ich die brauche oder nicht wenn sie passt kommt sie dran,wenn net,dann net.
die anschluesse auf dem board ,cpu fan , die werden ja bei WC nicht mehr benötigt,oder?
dazu noch ne temp frage,wenn ich den kaze master verwende,wo nimmt der eigentlich die temperaturen,und wie genau sind die dann?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> ich habe mir jetzt mal ne universal BP bestellt,unabhänging ob ich die brauche oder nicht wenn sie passt kommt sie dran,wenn net,dann net.
> die anschluesse auf dem board ,cpu fan , die werden ja bei WC nicht mehr benötigt,oder?
> dazu noch ne temp frage,wenn ich den kaze master verwende,wo nimmt der eigentlich die temperaturen,und wie genau sind die dann?


 Ich nehme an, dass der Kaze Master Temperatursensoren hat, die nicht ins Wasser gehören. Die sind eigentlich für Luftkühlung gedacht (kommen dann direkt unten auf die Platte auf dem Heatspreader) und sind somit auch recht ungenau, da die ja keine Software-Temps auslesen können.


----------



## wheeler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vieleicht AN die platte aber sicher nicht direkt darauf,steht ja auch so im handbuch


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> vieleicht AN die platte aber sicher nicht direkt darauf,steht ja auch so im handbuch


 Ja, ich mein ja die Platte, die oben auf den Heatpipes drauf ist, mir fällt nur der Name nicht ein


----------



## wheeler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wir sind uns einig


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einigkeit ist was schönes


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass der Kaze Master Temperatursensoren hat, die nicht ins Wasser gehören. Die sind eigentlich für Luftkühlung gedacht (kommen dann direkt unten auf die Platte auf dem Heatspreader) und sind somit auch recht ungenau, da die ja keine Software-Temps auslesen können.


 
Die Kaze-Steuerungen verwenden normale Foliensensoren, d.h. man kann sie auch gegen Wassertemperatursensoren austauschen.
Mit den automatischen Regelfunktionen kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Sensoren austauschbar sind, würde ich dies auch tun. Dann irgendwo einen Sensor ind en Wasserkreislauf hängen und mal die Temperaturen beobachten, wie hoch also die Wassertemperatur bei welcher CPU-/GPU-Temperatur ist und dann einfach per Wassertemp. regeln.


----------



## wheeler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kaze-Steuerungen verwenden normale Foliensensoren, d.h. man kann sie auch gegen Wassertemperatursensoren austauschen.
> Mit den automatischen Regelfunktionen kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus.


 

von welchen wassertemperatur sensoren sprichst du?


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das normale Sensoren sind, kannste dir hier was aussuchen 

Edit: Link: http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/141_142 -.-"


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Beispielsweise so einen, einen solchen oder diesen.
Der letzte ist sehr praktisch, den kannst Du irgendwo zwischen einen Kühler (bsp. Ausgang des Grafikkartenkühlers oder Eingang vom Radi - die wärmsten Stellen) und den Schraubanschluss/die Tülle einschrauben, er hat einen guten Durchfluss und ist einfach einzubauen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch noch mal eine Frage, bevor ich meine Bestellung abschließe. Welche Schnellkupplungen kann man aktuell empfehlen? Die Koolance sind mir zu teuer, die sind raus 
Habe zurzeit CPC verbaut, doch die sind leider optisch - dank Plastik - nicht so richtig ansprechend... Taugen die 0/8/15 Kupplungen von AT was?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht wirklich du hast schon die beste alternative zu koolance verbaut
ansonsten einfach im marktplatz schauen, da hab ich meine koolance billig bekommen


----------



## mojoxy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dacht ich mir fast. Vielleicht versuche ich mal meine CPC Plastikbomber zu "pimpen" ein bisschen schwarze Farbe wirkt ja oft Wunder ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein!
Die haben mir den Durchfluss total versaut - oder sind nicht wasserdicht.

Im Klartext: diese sind eine totale Durchflussbremse und jene tropfen, wenn sie auch nur leicht seitlich beansprucht werden.
Was den Durchfluss angeht, hat jemand im Forum schon mal 'nen Test gemacht.


Ich würde allerdings doch die Koolance-Kupplungen empfehlen - auch, wenn sie teuer sind.
Wobei die CPC's einen brauchbaren Durchfluss haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Standardbackplate nicht geht, kannst du das komplette Haltematerial des HK vergessen, denn das soll da reingeschraubt werden. Typischerweise nimmt man dann aber eher andere Schrauben, als eine andere Backplate.
> Afaik gibt es aber gar keine AM-Bp von WC - also erübrigt sich die Frage imho.



Ich mein zum Beispiel die standard Backplate von meinem Board. Da ist schon ein Gewinde drin, sodass es nicht passt.


----------



## Pumpi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

N'Abend

Wollte mir zwei AquagrafX 580 Kühler zu legen, und muß nun feststellen das die ganzen Rams mit WP bestrichen werden müssen.

Reicht da so günstige Paste oder sollte man da was geeigneteres nehmen ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Arctic Ceramique 2 Wrmeleitpaste 25g Arctic Ceramique 2 Wrmeleitpaste 25g 31091

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Coolink Chillaramic Wrmeleitpaste 10g Coolink Chillaramic Wrmeleitpaste 10g 31074

Wenn man das so tropfenweise wie im Anschauungsvideo von AC macht, dann braucht man da doch bestimmt ne ganze Menge Paste ?

Ich geh mal davon aus das die Rams der 3GB Karten im Ref Design genauso hoch sind wie die 1,5er Rammbausteine, oder hat da jemand ne gegenteilige Idee ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Die Ram's werden sich nix nehmen - nur Anzahl und Anordnung weichen ab: die 3GB-Karten haben vlt. zusätzlich welche auf der Rückseite.

Die benötigte Menge hängt von der Tropfengröße ab - für eine normale CPU reicht bsp. ein Tropfen von Erpsengröße mehr als aus.
Ich nehme aber immer ein (selbst gemachtes) Rakel und streiche die WLP damit dünn auf.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir fast. Vielleicht versuche ich mal meine CPC Plastikbomber zu "pimpen" ein bisschen schwarze Farbe wirkt ja oft Wunder ^^


 
Wenn man sie gleich in schwarz kauft, sehen sie ungefähr so aus:
SCHNELLVERSCHLUSSKUPPLUNG - Louis - Motorrad & Freizeit (hatten sie zumindest in Kiel auch im Laden vorrätig - muss man also nicht zwingend bestellen)
Irgendwie haben sie sich bei mir sehr erfolgreich aus allen Bildern gestohlen, sonst könnte ich sie auch im Einsatz zeigen.
CPC fertigt zudem auch Varianten in Metall - sind aber ziemliche Schwergewichte.


----------



## Less_Is_More (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Reicht da so günstige Paste oder sollte man da was geeigneteres nehmen ?



würde eine von diesen nehmen: noctua nt h1; arctic mx2; gelid extreme


----------



## Pumpi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> würde eine von diesen nehmen: noctua nt h1; arctic mx2; gelid extreme


 
Braucht es denn für Ram auch so gute teure Paste ? Für die Gpu ist es klar, da kommt nur gutes drauf, aber für Ram der in der Regel von Pads gekühlt wird ?

Danke @ Schienenbruch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Kühlerhersteller Paste für die RAMs vorsieht, musst du auch Paste nehmen - alles andere ist zu dick. Wie teuer die Paste war, ist natürlich egal (aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist keine Paste so teuer pro Anwendung, wie brauchbare Pads)


----------



## Pumpi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist keine Paste so teuer pro Anwendung, wie brauchbare Pads


 
So rum hab ichs noch garnicht betrachtet, werd dann mal ne günstige Paste nehmen, Danke.


----------



## Less_Is_More (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die mx2 ist günstig 
du musst bedenken, dass es sich um eine 30g spritze handelt.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit 30g dürftest du doch auskommen


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieviele hundert pc's willste mit 30g WLP beschmieren?


----------



## Less_Is_More (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts ja auch mit 4 und 8 gramm (und 65g), allerdings ist das P/L verhältnis dann schlechter.
ja dann geht sich halt schon einiges aus


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> wieviele hundert pc's willste mit 30g WLP beschmieren?


 Die kann er uns doch weitergeben


----------



## Pumpi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd die 10 Gramm Chillaramic nehmen und satte Tröpfchen auf die Rams der zwei Karten setzen, dann werd ich euch mal die Tube zeigen und das was von ihr übrig ist 

Dauert halt noch 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## wheeler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2-3 wochen kenn ich,da werden dann 4-6 draus hehe


----------



## Pumpi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die AT Rabattaktion ist ja schonmal begrenzt bis 24.06.

Und am 1.07, wenn wieder frisches Geld da ist, schmerzen mich die Graka's dann auch nicht mehr (sie wirken lediglich noch 1-2 Monate auf meinem Konto nach  )

Dann wollt ich eventuell in meinem Urlaub, Anfang Juli, so ein kleines Review für Arme machen, in Bezug auf Radiator "Recycling"


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Da kannst Du die AT-Rabattaktion doch mitnehmen?

Wenn Du Dir 'ne Woche zeit mit der Überweisung lässt, sollte kein Thema sein - zählen tut der Tag der Bestellung.
Notfalls 'ne kurze Mitteilung, dass es ein paar Tage dauert - ab Morgen ist der Wassermann auch wieder da.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Pumpi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Da kannst Du die AT-Rabattaktion doch mitnehmen?


 
Ja, danke der Anteilnahme, die Aktion nehm ich mit. Der Kühlkram ist schnell bezahlt, der fette Kohl ist ja immer noch die Hardware.

Solange man keine GTX 460 mit Wasser kühlt


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, danke der Anteilnahme, die Aktion nehm ich mit. Der Kühlkram ist schnell bezahlt, der fette Kohl ist ja immer noch die Hardware.
> 
> Solange man keine GTX 460 mit Wasser kühlt



Ich hab für meinen GTX460 Wakühler gebraucht 25 Euro inkl. Passiv-Kühler bezahlt


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich hab für meinen GTX460 Wakühler gebraucht 25 Euro inkl. Passiv-Kühler bezahlt


 Wo? *Auch will!*


----------



## Less_Is_More (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat zwar nichts mit wakü zu tun, würde dann aber doch eher hierzu greifen
hat mehr leistung als eine gtx 460, ebenso lautlos und die radiatoren können sich auf wichtigeres konzentrieren


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> hat zwar nichts mit wakü zu tun, würde dann aber doch eher hierzu greifen
> hat mehr leistung als eine gtx 460, ebenso lautlos und die radiatoren können sich auf wichtigeres konzentrieren


 Wenn du ne WaKü hast, haste fr gewöhnlich keine allzugute Gehäusebelüftung und ganz im Übrigen ist die HD 6850 langsamer -.-


----------



## Less_Is_More (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, nachteil wäre halt, dass so ein klumpen hässlich aussieht.......aber langsamer ist sie bestimmt nicht


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> naja, nachteil wäre halt, dass so ein klumpen hässlich aussieht.......aber langsamer ist sie bestimmt nicht


 Ups, war grad irgendwie noch geistig bei der GTX 560 Ti 

Trotzdem wird sowas dank mangelnder Gehäusebelüftung bei WaKü-Nutzern schwierig.


----------



## Less_Is_More (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte schon testberichte im zwischenspeicher

ja, das ist ein argument....wobei es auch in einer wakü nicht zum stillstand kommen sollte.


hierzu gleich mal eine frage: 

im corsair 800d gibt es im deckel platz für 3 lüfter + einer am heck + einer im zwischenboden.
wenn ich am deckel einen radiator dran mache und die lüfter unterm radi befestigt sind, sollte das doch als luftstrom ausreichen?!
bzw. kann ich die anderen beiden lüfter weglassen.......oder?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du graka und CPU in die WaKü packst, eigentlich schon, wobei die HDD das wohl nicht so lustig findet. Da du ja wohl auch nicht alle Lüfter auf 3000 rpm haben wirst, würde ich schon empfehlen, das ganze Gehäuse mit Lüftern zu besetzen und alle runterzuregeln.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU-Only-Kühler für ne GTX 460 und die Sache ist erledigt.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> GPU-Only-Kühler für ne GTX 460 und die Sache ist erledigt.


 Dann würde ich aber noch wenigstens nen Passivkühler auf die SpaWas packen, die mögen GPU-Kühler nämlich nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versteht sich von selbst. genauso wie ein Luftzug über die KArte.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Wo? *Auch will!*



Also den Gpu-only hab ich für 12 incl ausm Luxx abgegriffen.(ist der Zern)
Die 2x8 Passiv-Kühler für Spawa's und Ram hab ich für 9incl neu von dem wohl bekanntestem Luxx-User gekauft.
(Wenn du den Namen willst PN an mich kp ob ich das hier sagen darf)


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Also den Gpu-only hab ich für 12 incl ausm Luxx abgegriffen.(ist der Zern)
> Die 2x8 Passiv-Kühler für Spawa's und Ram hab ich für 9incl neu von dem wohl bekanntestem Luxx-User gekauft.
> (Wenn du den Namen willst PN an mich kp ob ich das hier sagen darf)


 Den Namen brauch ich nicht. Wird wahrscheinlich so ein Quanti sein, so ca. 50.000 Beiträge  Wenn da jemand was hat, was ich haben will, sag ich dem das schon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn du graka und CPU in die WaKü packst, eigentlich schon, wobei die HDD das wohl nicht so lustig findet. Da du ja wohl auch nicht alle Lüfter auf 3000 rpm haben wirst, würde ich schon empfehlen, das ganze Gehäuse mit Lüftern zu besetzen und alle runterzuregeln.


 
Die Festplatten muss man nur vor der Abwärme anderer Komponenten schützen. Wenn die über Wakü abgefühlt wird, braucht es quasi keine zusätzliche Luftbewegung. Ich habe meine Platten hinten oben im Case, wo sie noch die Restwärme von der Kartenrückseite,... abbekommen, und selbst da muss ich Furmark&Prime längere Zeit laufen lassen, ehe die Platten 20 K über Raumtemperatur kommen und die Lüfter anspringen - wohlgemerkt: Die einzigen Lüfter im Gehäuse. Wer eh noch Radiator und Netzteil am rumschaufeln hat, sollte sich um seine Platten keine Gedanken machen müssen. Selbst RAM hat ein schlechteres Verhältniss aus Wärmeproduktion und Abgabemöglichkeiten.


----------



## Less_Is_More (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die HDD werde ich sowieso in ein scythe quiet drive einpacken, möchte es nämlich so richtig silent
mal sehen wie dann die temps aussehen. wie hoch dürfen diese bei HDDs überhaupt sein? 
denke mal um die 50°, wobei selbst das langfristig nicht gut wäre. erfahrungen?


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du dir sorgen um die Temps machst, nimm einfach ein Scythe Himuro.


----------



## wheeler (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn du dir sorgen um die Temps machst, nimm einfach ein Scythe Himuro.


 

 gute wahl


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich habe meine Platten im Aquadrive gehabt - und das wirkte beinahe wie ein Radiator: ich hatte vorher eine höhere Temperatur als danach!
Da ich die Platten zwischen CPU und Grafikkarte im Kreislauf hatte, kamen sie auf maximal 40, in Ausnahmefällen 43°C - und dafür brauchte es auch einen passiv genutzten Mora2 und stundenlang Prime und Furmark.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Less_Is_More (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> gute wahl



nö, schlechte wahl.

in erster linie geht es ja um die lautstärke, und da kann ein himuro bei weitem nicht mithalten. (ist ja auch auf kühlung ausgelegt)


@schienenbruch

mag schön und gut sein, aber ein aquadrive rentiert sich erst (wie in dienem fall) wenn man mehrere HDDs einsetzt. bei einer HDD ein bisschen zu teuer für meinen geschmack


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, gute Wahl^^ 

Auch der Himuro macht die Platten leise^^ Nicht 0db, aber dafür eben nicht nur leise, sondern auch noch kühl.

Ich kann meine 320GB Samsung und die 1TB WD nie hören.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Less_Is_More schrieb:


> @schienenbruch
> 
> mag schön und gut sein, aber ein aquadrive rentiert sich erst (wie in dienem fall) wenn man mehrere HDDs einsetzt. bei einer HDD ein bisschen zu teuer für meinen geschmack


 Da gebe ich Dir Recht - hätte ich den Eumel nicht preiswert und gebraucht bei E-Bay ersteigert, hätte ich mir das Teil auch nicht gekauft.

Das Aquadrive ist mit 95€ für 2 Hdd's etwas reichlich teuer; andere Lösungen wie das Deep-Cool Ice Disk sind mit 22€ je Hdd erheblich preiswerter.
Auch der Xilence- Hd-Cooler ist mit 25€ ganz annehmbar im Preis.

Auch ist die Schalldämmung des Aquadrive nicht gerade überwältigend.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Less_Is_More (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alsoooooo....ist ja echt ein wahnsinn wie hartnäckig ihr seid



> Auch der Himuro macht die Platten leise^^ Nicht 0db, aber dafür eben nicht nur leise, sondern auch noch kühl.



das mag auch stimmen - aber dennoch ist der himuro mehr ein mittelding. er macht die HDDs ein wenig leiser und auch ein wenig kühler.
das quiet drive ist aber, im gegensatz zum himuro, vollkommen auf silence ausgerichtet. (die festplatten werden evtl sogar wärmer!)
daher hat das himuro, was die lautstärke angeht, schlicht und einfach keine chance gegen das quiet drive

hier noch ein paar tests: 

silenthardware test
hardwareluxx test

dexgo hatte ebenfalls beide HDD gehäuse im test, beide erhielten eine gold medaille, aber nur eines den silence award - drei mal darfst du raten welches


ps. was mir bei den tests sonst noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass das quiet drive zwar um einiges leiser als das himuro ist, aber nur marginal wärmer. (1-2°)

hoffe, das nun endlich klar ist, welches eine gute wahl ist, und welches nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> die HDD werde ich sowieso in ein scythe quiet drive einpacken, möchte es nämlich so richtig silent
> mal sehen wie dann die temps aussehen. wie hoch dürfen diese bei HDDs überhaupt sein?
> denke mal um die 50°, wobei selbst das langfristig nicht gut wäre. erfahrungen?


 
Die bislang beste Quelle ist immer noch die alte Google-Studie, die bei 42 °C die maximale Lebensdauer festgestellt hat (d.h. bei niedrigeren Temperaturen war sie sogar leicht geringer), wobei sich der Messpunkt natürlich je nach Festplatte stark unterscheiden kann.

Bezüglich non-Wakü Dämmboxen: Das einzige, was sich seit Jahren bewährt, ist ne Bitumenbox im Eigenbau.


----------



## Less_Is_More (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> (d.h. bei niedrigeren Temperaturen war sie sogar leicht geringer)



das ist ja mal interessant*g*



> Das einzige, was sich seit Jahren bewährt, ist ne Bitumenbox im Eigenbau.



vorhin ist mir auch ein testbericht zwischen dieser und dem quiet drive untergekommen.
sind in etwa gleichzusetzen....


aber das thema scheint ja jetzt abgehakt zu sein


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Platten stecken in einer Silentstar Quad (sind 3 an der Zahl).
Muss sagen dass ich bis jetzt schon Quietdrive und Himuro in der Hand hatte. Beide dämmen die HDDs im Betrieb gut, Schreibzugriffe sind aber mehr (Himuro) oder weniger (Quietdrive) zu hören, je nachdem wie laut der Rest des System ist mehr oder weniger störend.
Himuro ist imo tatsächlich eher zur Kühlung als zur Dämmung. Die Mitgelieferten Gummi-Entkoppler sind für die Katz. Wenn man die Himuro damit in einen 5.25-Schacht schraubt, hört man die Zugriffe wie bei einer ungedämmten HDD.
Die Silentstar-Serie macht aber selbst dem den Gar aus. Nur wenn ich bei geöffnetem Case sehr nah an den Klotz geh höre ich Schreibzugriffe bei sehr genauem Hinhören 

Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen was HDD-Dämmung angeht 

PS: Silentstars sind immer mal wieder im MP zu haben. Ich hab meine via ebay und habe die Anschaffung noch keine Sekunde bereut


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep 42°C sind für HDDs das Optimum. Mehr als 45°C ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, das schadet doch schon auf Dauer, über 50°C ist stark schädigent


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand kurz den Unteschied der Koolance VL3 und VL3N erklären, außer dass sie nicht untereinander kompatibel sind?


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 'N' sind neuer und sollen verbessert sein (Durchfluss, Dichtigkeit).
Dass die inkompatibel sind, ist blöde...


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das "N" steht für No Spill, also es entsteht kein Verlust beim trennen.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

No-Spill klingt echt mal nicht verkehrt, meine CPC sabbern ja schon ganz ordentlich beim trennen. So richtig glauben will ich das aber noch nicht. Gab's da mal irgendwo nen "unabhängigen" Test?


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist trennen? Meint ihr, wenn man die aus dem Kreislauf nimmt, dass die dann viel Wasser verlieren?


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Schnellkupplungen sind nunmal dazuda von Zeit zu Zeit getrennt zu werden. Sonst bräuchte man sie ja nicht einbaun ^^


----------



## Less_Is_More (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reichen folgende teile um das system zu entleeren? 

t-stück
doppelnippel(*g*)
kugelhahn

soweit ich weiß einfach die oben genannten teile an einen unteren punkt im kreislauf anbinden.........oder funktioniert das doch ein wenig anders, als ich mir das denke?

BTW: wie siehts mit dem durchfluss aus, wenn es da eine abzweigung wegen dem t stück gibt? evtl. verwirbelungen?

thx im voraus


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> No-Spill klingt echt mal nicht verkehrt, meine CPC sabbern ja schon ganz ordentlich beim trennen. So richtig glauben will ich das aber noch nicht. Gab's da mal irgendwo nen "unabhängigen" Test?


 Ich selbst habe die VL3N. Da tritt kein Wasser beim trennen aus. Die Kupplungen sind wenn überhaupt, leicht benetzt. Reicht nicht mal für einen kleinen Tropfen.

*EDIT:* @Less_Is_More statt dem Doppelnippel besser 2 Anschlüsse nutzen. So kannste den Kugelhahn irgendwo ins Case legen und beim ablassen direkt in einen Behälter halten. Zur Sicherheit noch eine Verschlussschraube für den Kugelhahn nehmen.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt gut, also doch mal ein bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen. Weißt du was die VL4 sind? Habe ich gerade beim stöbern auf Koolance' Seite gefunden


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

VL4(N) sind Kupplungen die ein 3/8" Gewinde und 19/16mm Schlauchanschlüsse haben.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah also nicht direkt ein Nachfolger. KK dann werde ich mich wohl mal nach den VL3N umschauen. Danke dir für die schnellen Infos


----------



## Less_Is_More (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> statt dem Doppelnippel besser 2 Anschlüsse nutzen. So kannste den Kugelhahn irgendwo ins Case legen und beim ablassen direkt in einen Behälter halten. Zur Sicherheit noch eine Verschlussschraube für den Kugelhahn nehmen.



gut, danke.....an die verschlussschraube habe ich ja mal garnicht gedacht
und das mit dem schlauch dazwischen ist auch nicht so schlecht.

dann würde sich als platz für das t-stück (incl. schlauch zum kugelhahn) ja eigentlich nur unmittelbar vor dem pumpeneinlass, oder nach dem pumpenauslass ergeben. 
wie siehts denn nun mit dem durchfluss/verwirbelungen aus, wenn es eine weitere abzweigung gibt, die dich gemacht wird? 
vorallem da diese genau vor bzw.nach der pumpe ist!


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannste vernachlässigen.


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*ebenfalls VL3N besitzt und KPs Aussage bestätigt*


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

LiM: Verwirbelungen usw. ist egal - ich würde die Ablassvorrichtung einfach am tiefsten Punkt einbauen.
Und: eine Möglichkeit zum Belüften des Systems muss auch her - sonst läuft nur wenig heraus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## schachi08 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man nicht einfach die Pumpe einschalten, um das System leerlaufen zu lassen?


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich nicht unbedingt machen. Die Pumpe braucht ja Wasser auch als Kühl- (und Schmier?)-mittel. Kurzfristig sollte sie keinen Schaden davontragen, aber gut ist es sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann und darf kein System komplett über die Pumpe entleeren.
Da wäre dann außerdem nur der AGB leer weil die Pumpe nur dieses Wasser rauspumpt sobald nur Luft nachkommt pumpt die Pumpe nix mehr und kann dabei Schaden nehmen.


----------



## schachi08 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe, klingt logisch. Läuft das System auch leer wenn ich keine Öffnung zum Belüften habe? Ich wüsste nämlich echt nicht wie und wo  ich die schaffen sollte.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AGB aufschrauben? Oder ähnliches. Irgendwo musst du ja dein Wasser auch einfüllen?

Und ja es würde auch irgendwie auch ohne gehen, aber nur gaaaaaaanz langsam, da die Luft durch den gleichen Schlauch, durch den das Wasser rauslaufen soll, wieder hinein muss. Da haste wirklich keine Freude dran...


----------



## schachi08 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Info. Wenn das Öffnen des AGB reicht, dann ist das ja kein Problem. Also einfach ein T-Stück mit einem Schlauch und am Ende einen Kugelhahn mit Verschlusschraube in den Kreislauf einbauen?


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

Gibt es irgend einen Trick wie man schnell und einfach O-Ringe bzw. Dichtungen wieder in den Kühler bzw AGB einlegt. Ich dreh hier nämlich gleich durch!


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den Kühlschrank oder Gefrierfach legen soll helfen, ich hab es aber noch nie ausprobiert und wär vorsichtig, nicht dass sie zu hart/brüchig werden.


----------



## mojoxy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja würde auch erstmal nur Kühlschrank versuchen. Je nachdem wie wertig deine Dichtungen sind zur Not noch ins Eisfach/Tiefkühl. Mit billigen würde ich das aber nicht versuchen... brösel...


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm Kühlachrank hilft, da zieht er sich zusammen


----------



## wheeler (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

frage: wenn ich den AGB einlass OBERHALB meines radiator auslasses habe,schafft die pumpe das "einfach so" oder könnte das zu problemen führen?


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gegenfrage:
Warum sollte sie es nicht schaffen? 
Sofern du den Kreislauf vollständig entlüftet hast, ist es herzlich egal wo der AGB sich befindet. Er muss eigentlich nicht mal direkt vor der Pumpe sein, da er nur noch als Luftabscheider fungiert (sofern vollständig entlüftet wohlgemerkt).


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

Wie lang soll ich die Dichtung im Kühlschrank lassen? Ich bin schon  auf 180. Wenn der Dreck nicht gleich rein passt lass ich die Dichtung so lange im Gefrierfach, bis ich se biegen muss!!!!!


----------



## wheeler (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Sofern du den Kreislauf vollständig entlüftet hast, ist es herzlich egal wo der AGB sich befindet. Er muss eigentlich nicht mal direkt vor der Pumpe sein, da er nur noch als Luftabscheider fungiert (sofern vollständig entlüftet wohlgemerkt).



vollständig entlüften....geht das überhaupt? oder versteh ich das falsch.den AGB wollte ich eigentlich nicht komplett voll machen,trotz allemist das system doch dann entlüftet,oder? (kleiner hänger ...muss am 12 uhr loch liegen)


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



wheeler schrieb:


> frage: wenn ich den AGB einlass OBERHALB meines radiator auslasses habe,schafft die pumpe das "einfach so" oder könnte das zu problemen führen?


 Kein Thema - die Pumpe drückt das Wasser durch den kompletten Kreislauf - bis zurück zum Einlass der Pumpe.



schachi08 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Wenn das Öffnen des AGB reicht, dann ist das ja kein Problem. Also einfach ein T-Stück mit einem Schlauch und am Ende einen Kugelhahn mit Verschlusschraube in den Kreislauf einbauen?


Richtig - ich hatte bei mir zwei Kugelhähne: einen am tiefsten Punkt und einen zweiten oben am AGB: der ließ sich nämlich nicht aufschrauben.



wheeler schrieb:


> vollständig entlüften....geht das überhaupt? oder versteh ich das falsch.den AGB wollte ich eigentlich nicht komplett voll machen,trotz allemist das system doch dann entlüftet,oder? (kleiner hänger ...muss am 12 uhr loch liegen)


 Geht - so halbwegs. Kann ein paar Tage oder Wochen dauern, in denen sich immer wieder Luft im AGB sammelt und Du immer wieder ein wenig Wasser nachfüllen musst; zwei bis drei Wochen sind da normal.
Den AGB kannst Du anfangs ruhig voll machen - abhängig von Schlauchführung und den Radis sammelt sich in der ersten zeit sowieso viel Luft im AGB.
Besser, Du machst den erstmal ganz voll, als dass Du Luft ansaugst - dann betätigt sich die Pumpe nämlich als Schaumschläger und Du hast nur noch mehr Luft im System.
Du wirst sowieso anfangs nach kippen müssen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Pumpi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> vollständig entlüften....geht das überhaupt?


 
Oh ja, Mit AGB Pumpen wie einer XSPC 200 (single Bay) muss man sogar vollständig entlüften, ansonsten saugen die Pumpen Luft an !


----------



## Less_Is_More (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hui, da hat sich ja einiges getan



> Und: eine Möglichkeit zum Belüften des Systems muss auch her - sonst läuft nur wenig heraus.



 wieso sollte ich mein system belüften bzw. was versteht man darunter?


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Vollständig entlüftet meine ich natürlich (weitestgehend) keine Luft mehr in Schläuchen und Komponenten. Dass immer Luft im AGB ist, ist klar.

Wie Jochen schon schrieb: Anfangs komplett vollmachen und dann ab und an prüfen (am Anfang öfter), ob genug Wasser drin ist. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Auslass (also der zur Pumpe) immer unterhalb des Wasserspiegels liegt, sonst saugt die Pumpe Luft.
Luft ansaugen ist schlecht für Pumpe, schlecht für Kühlleistung und schlecht für Ohren 

Und wenn dein Kreislauf irgendwann soweit entlüftet ist, dass sich keine großen Blasen oder Schaum (bzw. erkennbare kleine Bläschen) in den Schläuchen sind, wirst du unabhängig von der Position deines AGBs keine Probleme mehr haben 

Jetzt etwas klarer? Hab mich vorhin vllt. etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Idealerweise hast du zwei Öffnungen im System, wenn du es Entleeren willst. Eine wo das Wasser abgelassen wird, und eine durch die Luft nachgezogen wird. Fehlt letztere, fließt kein Wasser.
Beispiel: Strohhalm in eine Gals mit Wasser stellen, Daumen auf die obere Öffnung drücken und dann herausziehen -> da fließt nichts raus 

I.d.R. nutzt man aber die Stelle an der man beim Befüllen das Wasser hineingibt (meist eine Öffnung des AGB) als zweite Öffnung im obigen Sinn.


----------



## Less_Is_More (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@rudeboy

ich habe eigentlich schienenbruch zitiert
was entlüften ist, weiß ich.....das *be*lüften hat mich nur verwirrt.

trotzdem danke für deine nette erklärung


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> @rudeboy
> 
> ich habe eigentlich schienenbruch zitiert
> was entlüften ist, weiß ich.....das *be*lüften hat mich nur verwirrt.
> ...



Ich hatte eigentlich wheeler gemeint 
Bin wohl auf antworten statt zitieren gekommen.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht:
Wenn einer über *ent*lüften und einer *be*lüften schreibt kommt man schnell durcheinander... ich musste auch kurz überlegen warum du jetzt mich in euer Thema einbeziehst


----------



## wheeler (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Idealerweise hast du zwei Öffnungen im System, wenn du es Entleeren willst. Eine wo das Wasser abgelassen wird, und eine durch die Luft nachgezogen wird. Fehlt letztere, fließt kein Wasser.
> 
> I.d.R. nutzt man aber die Stelle an der man beim Befüllen das Wasser hineingibt (meist eine Öffnung des AGB) als zweite Öffnung im obigen Sinn.


 
das klint jetzt aber so,als ob im agb eine öffnung sein MUSS wo das system im betrieb luft ziehen kann,aber so war das sicher nicht gemeint,oder?
also ich meinte damit luft von aussen ziehen


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hast du falsch verstanden^^

Nur zum Entleeren muss die Öffnung auf sein, da sonst kein Wasser abfließt^^ Grundschule Physik


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein - die Öffnung im AGB brauchst Du nur, wenn Du das System entleeren willst, da Du dann ja das Wasser durch Luft ersetzen willst.
Die Luft muss ja irgendwo herein können - ein Vakuum kriegst Du kaum in eine Wakü.

Während des Betriebes brauchst Du keine offene Stelle im Kreislauf; die anfallenden Volumenänderungen - durch Erwärmung dehnt sich das Wasser aus - werden auf zwei Wegen ausgeglichen:


durch - wenn auch geringe - Änderungen am Schlauch: er zieht sich etwas zusammen, wenn's kälter wird und dehnt sich aus, wenn's wärmer wird
durch Komprimierung der Luft im AGB: Luft lässt sich - anders als Wasser! - komprimieren.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Exxistenz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möp Möp,
ich hoffe ich *darf ich reinschreiben..In meinen Thread guckt ya eh keiner :O ..^^


Ich habe hier so eine Liste *gefunden  ..

Klick mich

..Man hört ya immer das die Leute sagen, das es fast egal ist welchen Kühler man nimmt...
Weil das Wasser eh schnell genug wegfliest...*blubb*

..Aber bei der Liste, sind zwischen den Kühlern Unterschiede von bis zu 15°C ..
Das finde ich schon enorm..
Oder stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch? 

..Ich hab mich mal wieder durch Test´s gequält..
Also der Supreme HF oder der Kryos HF sollen die besten sein von der Kühlung her..
..Macht es da eig. nen Unterschied ob ich 11/8 oder 16/10 Schläuche nehme?
Denn 11/8 limitiert so zu sagen ya dann den HighFlow >.<


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Exxistenz das sind keine ° sondern k wie Kelvin 
Der Kryos Delrin reicht locker aus.
Wenn es aussehen sein soll kannst du ja zu den EK HF greifen


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> ..Man hört ya immer das die Leute sagen, das es fast egal ist welchen Kühler man nimmt...
> Weil das Wasser eh schnell genug wegfliest...*blubb*


 
Da verwechselst du zwei verschiedene Aussagen.
Die erste wäre: Ob Cuplex Kryos oder EK macht keinen großen Unterschied in der Kühlleistung. Entscheidung am besten nach Preis und Optik.
Die zweite wäre: Es ist nahezu egal wo man die Temperatur des Wassers misst, da sie genähert überall gleich ist, u.A. wegen der vergleichsweise hohen Durchflusswerte einer normalen WaKü.



Exxistenz schrieb:


> ..Macht es da eig. nen Unterschied ob ich 11/8 oder 16/10 Schläuche nehme?
> Denn 11/8 limitiert so zu sagen ya dann den HighFlow >.<



Alles >6mm Innendurchmesser ist ausreichend. Die größten Bremsen im System sind sowieso die Kühlkörper, gefolgt von Radis und Anschlüssen.
Weiter ist HighFlow eine Definitionssache. Normal konzipierte WaKüs erreichen, wie oben schon erwähnt, Durchflusswerte, welche keiner Steigerung mehr bedürfen um optimale Kühlung zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Exxistenz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ya, aber ein K ist doch ein °C oder nicht? oO ..

denn (i-wie so ) ..
-273 °C = 0 K
-272 °C = 1 K
-10 °C = 263 K

..Also ist doch 1K = 1°C ... 
Also sind 15 K Temp-Unterschied = 15°C Temp-Unterschied

..Edit* Momentan hab ich nen Mo-Ra 2 1080er in der WaKü drinnen..
Aber will vielleicht auf Mo-ra 3 umsteigen da der Flow da besser sein soll.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> ..Man hört ya immer das die Leute sagen, das es fast egal ist welchen Kühler man nimmt...
> Weil das Wasser eh schnell genug wegfliest...*blubb*


 Man sagt, dass man keine besonders starke Pumpe braucht, ein guter Kühler ist sinnvoll.
Außerdem sagt man, dass der Schlauchdurchmesser nicht wichtig ist (außer zum Verlegen).



Exxistenz schrieb:


> ..Aber bei der Liste, sind zwischen den Kühlern Unterschiede von bis zu 15°C ..
> Das finde ich schon enorm..
> Oder stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?


 Also ich sehe bei jedem Kühler höchstens eine Änderung um 1°C bei höherem Durchfluss. 
Das ein Kühler mit 1900 Pins besser kühlt als ein einfaches Kupferblech ist klar, oder?


----------



## Exxistenz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwischen den Kryos und dem Nethuns liegen z.B. 15°C oO...
Ich bin von Aussagen anderer davon ausgegangen, 
dass es vollkommen egal ist welchen Kühler man nimmt da sie nur 4-5° Unterschied hätten.

Und von den Pins gehe ich mal aus, dass sie besser Kühlen


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Exxistenz schrieb:


> Aber will vielleicht auf Mo-ra 3 umsteigen da der Flow da besser sein soll.


Vergiss den Flow. 
Durchfluss ist das überbewerteste im Wakü-Bereich.
Vom Mora 2 auf 3 umsteigen rentiert sich nur wegen der Optik und dem Zubehör.



Exxistenz schrieb:


> ...dass es vollkommen egal ist welchen Kühler man nimmt da sie nur 4-5° Unterschied hätten.


 Wenn das jemand sagt, dann bezieht er das auf die besten Kühler, sprich HK 3.0 LT/LC/Kupfer, EK Supreme HF/LT/LTX, Kryos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach die Pumpe einschalten, um das System leerlaufen zu lassen?



Nö. Hast du den Auslass nach der Pumpe, müsste sie das Wasser durch den Kreislauf saugen, um es dahin zu pumpen - Kreiselpumpen sind aber schlecht im saugen. Hast du den Auslass vor der Pumpe, saugt die Pumpe nur noch Luft und kann gar nichts.



schachi08 schrieb:


> Verstehe, klingt logisch. Läuft das System auch leer wenn ich keine Öffnung zum Belüften habe? Ich wüsste nämlich echt nicht wie und wo  ich die schaffen sollte.



Wenn man keinen AGB weit oben im Kreislauf hat, kann man i.d.R. einen Schlauch am höchsten Punkt vorsichtig abziehen. Durch das nach unten ziehende Wasser will ja Luft rein und Luft braucht keine großen Querschnitte- d.h. wenn man ihn so abzieht, dass er unten und an den Seiten noch anliegt, wenn er oben minimal vom Anschluss rutsch, dann verabschiedet sich das Wasser in den Kreislauf und man kann ihn ganz abziehen. Alternativ bieten sich natürlich alle Radiatoren mit Entlüftungsschraube an - oder ein zweites T-Stück für die Dekadenten (da wäre das olle Koolance-Teil auch mal brauchbar).
Ich persönlich hab meinen AGB ganz oben, imho die perfekte Lösung. Vor allem kann ich da auch mal einen Schlauch abziehen und den Kreislauf durchblasen und habe in Form des AGBs gleich ein Auffanggefäß am anderen offenen Ende des Kreislaufs. (Denn irgendwie Landet bei so einer Manßnahme immer nur die Hälfte im Auslass  )



Uter schrieb:


> In den Kühlschrank oder Gefrierfach legen soll helfen, ich hab es aber noch nie ausprobiert und wär vorsichtig, nicht dass sie zu hart/brüchig werden.



Hat bei mir seinerzeit nicht geholfen. Anfeuchten, so dass man die zweite Hälfte des Kühlers drüberschieben kann, während man ihn mit der zweiten Hand Stück für Stück in die Nut drückt.




Exxistenz schrieb:


> Möp Möp,
> ich hoffe ich *darf ich reinschreiben..In meinen Thread guckt ya eh keiner :O ..^^
> 
> 
> ...



Die Aussage "man kann nehmen, was man will", bezieht sich i.d.R. auf die Spitzenmodelle einer Generation. Natürlich ist z.B. der typische Inno-Kühler eine deutlich schlechtere Wahl. In deiner Liste sind zudem auch noch einige sehr alte Kühler enthalten. Aktuell kann man beliebig zwischen Kryos und Supreme HF (aktuelle Generation) und HK 3 und Supreme (letzte Generation) wählen, dazu noch Supreme LTX als Billigoption. Wie du siehst, ist der Abstand dieser Gruppe etwas geringer 
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Kühler in dem Test jeweils nur einmal montiert wurden.



> ..Ich hab mich mal wieder durch Test´s gequält..
> Also der Supreme HF oder der Kryos HF sollen die besten sein von der Kühlung her..
> ..Macht es da eig. nen Unterschied ob ich 11/8 oder 16/10 Schläuche nehme?
> Denn 11/8 limitiert so zu sagen ya dann den HighFlow >.<


 
Das "HighFlow" beim Kryos stand mal für den etwas größeren Abstand zwischen den Gewinden (für fette 10/16er Anschlüsse), mitlerweile unterscheidet er sich afaik nur noch in der fehlenden Vernickelung vom XT. Beim Supreme gibt er nur den etwas geringeren Widerstand im Vergleich zum recht restriktiven Supreme an. Beide würde man wenn dann als Feinstrukturkühler bezeichnen, sie sind meilenweit von einem HF-Konzept entfernt.


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das "HighFlow" beim Kryos stand mal für den etwas größeren Abstand zwischen den Gewinden (für fette 10/16er Anschlüsse), mitlerweile unterscheidet er sich afaik nur noch in der fehlenden Vernickelung vom XT. Beim Supreme gibt er nur den etwas geringeren Widerstand im Vergleich zum recht restriktiven Supreme an. Beide würde man wenn dann als Feinstrukturkühler bezeichnen, sie sind meilenweit von einem HF-Konzept entfernt.


 Der XT besteht aus Messing, sonst müsste er ja auch teurer sein wie der HF.
Der Supreme HF hat afaik eine feinere Struktur als der alte Supreme und damit nicht nur einen besseren Durchfluss sondern auch mehr Oberfläche und Kühlleistung.


----------



## Exxistenz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nirgends gibt es ordentlichen 16/10 Schlauch oder Anschlüsse -.-"


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oehm passen bei HK 3 2 16/10er nebeneinander?
@Exxistenz Primochill, Tygon usw.


----------



## Less_Is_More (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wa1lock

jap, aber nicht alle anschlüsse. (bitspower, enzotech, feser)
gibt auch bilder dazu....iwo^^

wenn du möchtest, kann ich sie dir bei gelegenheit auch raussuchen


----------



## Exxistenz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Oehm passen bei HK 3 2 16/10er nebeneinander?
> @Exxistenz Primochill, Tygon usw.


 
Ich meine Shop´s (abgesehen von AT)


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

A-C-Shop oder Modvision - warum eigentlich nicht AT?


----------



## Exxistenz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte ya sein, das es nochwas billigeres gibt


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch schon recht günstig. Billiger wirst du diese "Marken"-Schläuche nicht kriegen. 

Wenn du ne 100m Rolle bestellst sieht´s wieder anders aus. Zumidnest bei Non-Wakü-Schläuchen wie Tygon gibt´s dafür Großhändler mit niedrigen Preisen bei Abnahmen von größeren Mengen.


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich wollte mir demnächst ja auch mal ne WaKü holen und wo ihr das Thema grad schon so schön ansprecht 

1. Welche Anschluss-/Schlauch-Hersteller sind denn zu empfehlen (oder ist das egal)? Denke nämlich, dass da billige Schraubtüllen schnell mal den Durchfluss killen können.
2. Hatte beim Schlauch an den 16/10 Blue von masterkleer gedacht. Dürfte doch OK sein, oder? (Wollte ich nur ohne UV einsetzen  ).


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Selbst die billigen Tüllen sorgen für genügend Durchfluss. Teuer muss nicht gleich besser sein. 
2. ja


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dankeschöön


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> @wa1lock
> 
> jap, aber nicht alle anschlüsse. (bitspower, enzotech, feser)
> gibt auch bilder dazu....iwo^^
> ...


 
Jo wär cool, hab die billig Anschlüsse von AT, teure lohnen nicht wie ich finde


----------



## Gnome (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 1. Selbst die billigen Tüllen sorgen für genügend Durchfluss. Teuer muss nicht gleich besser sein.
> 2. ja


 
Merkt man bei den aktuellen Alphacool. Teuer, High Flow, chromatiert, sehn gut aus - Schrott, da undicht und schlecht eingepresst. Klappern demnach Extrem. Nach den Bitspower und Enzotech Anschlüssen die teuersten Anschlüsse aufm Markt. Die kommen mir nich mehr ins System 


@ hundertech: Tüllen is Wurst. Die sind alle top. Bei normalen Anschlüssen die verschraubbar sind, musste halt aufpassen. Da gibts billige (AT, die sind die absoluten Durchflusskiller, da die dünn sind) und teure wie Bitspopel. Naja ich hab aktuell Enzotech drin. Kann die echt weiterempfehlen. Ich wollt zwar auf Alphacool Schraubies umrüsten, da die aber undicht sind, hab ich lediglich nen Schlauchwechsel durchgeführt. Jetzt Primochill und Primo hält auf Enzotech Tüllen BOMBENFEST .

Von Masterkleer Schlauch kann ich aktuell einfach nur ABRATEN. So ziemlich der schlechteste Schlauch auf dem Markt, da dieser innen einfach zu glatt und somit von den Tüllen rutscht. Absoluter Müll. Der beste Schlauch auf dem Markt ist aktuell Primochill Schlauch. Feser Schlauch von AC Shop ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Clemens,
hab mir auch den Primo bestellt 
Aber zum MK kann ich von Bundy sagen, dass wenn du das 3.3 M Retai Pack kaufst, einfach nur TOP Schlauch ist, das ist nämlich umgelabelter Primo


----------



## Less_Is_More (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@gnome

hab deine posts auch schon brav im AT support thread mitverfolgt....wie du da abgegangen bist

komisch finde ich ja nur, dass du der erste bist, der zudem auch noch gleich soviele fehler bei mehreren anschlüssen gefunden hat.

ein paar seiten zuvor mussten ja teile deiner HW dran glauben.....irgendwie hast du außer pech nur pech.


EDIT: aber enzotech bietet imho keine winkel an, oder liege ich da falsch?



> das ist nämlich umgelabelter Primo



das glaube ich kaum......
es gab auch schon viele beschwerden zum neuen MK schlauch.....u.a. wegen gelbstich im vgl. zum primochill

vllt bekommt bundy einfach immer nur spezial angefertigte top ware, denn bei den alphacool anschlüssen hat er auch nichts bemängeln können


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Imho sind die 10ft Retail-Packages von Masterkleer eine "Weiterentwicklung", welche einige Probleme des Vorgängers nicht mehr zu haben scheint.
Ich selbst kann über MK-Schlauch nur Gutes berichten, er tut was ein Schlauch tun soll, und das so gut wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Pumpi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gnome schrieb:


> Von Masterkleer Schlauch kann ich aktuell einfach nur ABRATEN. So ziemlich der schlechteste Schlauch auf dem Markt, da dieser innen einfach zu glatt und somit von den Tüllen rutscht. Absoluter Müll. Der beste Schlauch auf dem Markt ist aktuell Primochill Schlauch. Feser Schlauch von AC Shop ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert.


 
Ich benutze den MK in einem Sys das recht "flüssig" läuft, keine großen Bremsen, 0 Winkel. Meine Laing läuft mit Phobya Metalldeckel ständig @ 12 Volt (ich höre sie nicht  obwohl meine Lüfter recht langsam drehen). Das mir da was von den PS Tüllen abgerutscht ist kam bis jetzt nicht vor.

Was mich allerdings garnicht wundern würde, wenn der Schlauch von Phobya Tüllen runter rutschen würde. Phobya und Tüllen bzw. SLI Verbinder (speziell in Gold) sind das allerletzte. Beide angesprochenen Teile haben bei mir geleckt, nicht nur ein Phobya SLI Verbinder sondern gleich zwei. Bei den Tüllen könnte man es natürlich mit kräftigen Schlauchschellen fixen, aber das würde natürlich die elegante Tülle grundsätzlich ad absurdum führen.

Ps: Ich hatte den AT Berater telefonisch, bei einer Bestellungsnachfrage, über die mehrfach undichten vergoldeten SLI Nippel in Kenntnis gesetzt. Die Antwort war mehr oder weniger : Ja Ja 

Die Dinger werden jetzt für den halben Preis verkauft. Nur wem ist damit geholfen wenn sie doch zu 100% undicht sind ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - vergoldet Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - vergoldet 64098

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) vergoldet 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) vergoldet 63197


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo ist denn beim Ek der Eingang bzw. Ausgang?


----------



## ConCAD (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf deinem Foto links ist der Eingang, rechts der Ausgang.


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich nen Tipp abgeben müsste, würde ich sagen der links gelegene Anschluss ist Einlass...
Also die Düsenplatte "mittiger" anströmen. Hab jetzt aber auf die Schnelle keine Montageanleitung gefunden


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher. Die Montageanleitung ist nicht gerade sehr hilfreich.
Ich hätte gedacht es wäre genau anderst herum


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut der Anleitung ist LINKS der Eingang


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok...danke. Dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung flasch. Dann kann ich ja jetzt weiter verschlauchen


----------



## Less_Is_More (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey leute, ganz schnell eine noob frage....
wenn ich mir einen ganz normalen 90° winkel besorge, sprich IG + AG, brauch ich dann nochmal einen extra anschluss für den schlauch?

einerseits ist da ja nur das innengewinde, also keine tülle für den schlauch vorhanden, andererseits wozu ist sonst die überwurfmutter?

als bsp. hier klicken 

danke


----------



## wheeler (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				;3100017 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut der Anleitung ist LINKS der Eingang



wie kommt man bei ek denn auf diese ausführliche montageanleitung???


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler: Google


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

Less_Is_More schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute, ganz schnell eine noob frage....
> wenn ich mir einen ganz normalen 90° winkel besorge, sprich IG + AG, brauch ich dann nochmal einen extra anschluss für den schlauch?
> 
> einerseits ist da ja nur das innengewinde, also keine tülle für den schlauch vorhanden, andererseits wozu ist sonst die überwurfmutter?
> ...



Ja brauchst du! In ein G1/4 lässt sich ganz schlecht ein Schlauch eindrehen


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich blick nicht durch... also brauch ich zu sowas:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 45 drehbar G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtlle 45 drehbar G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 62334

Nun auch sowas:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 silver (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - silber nickel 62177

Oder geht der Schlauch da direkt drauf?


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da geht er direkt rauf aber Less_is_More hat vorher einen Winkel ohne Schraubanschluss gelinkt 
In diesen Winkel wird extra noch ein Schraubanschluss eingeschraubt. Normale 90° Schraubtüllen brauchen diese nicht.


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				;3100334 schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht er direkt rauf aber du hast vorher einen Winkel ohne Schraubanschluss gelinkt


 Nicht ich


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaucher schrieb:


> wo ist denn beim Ek der Eingang bzw. Ausgang?


 Afaik ist bei allen aktuellen Kühlern der Einlass weiter in der Mitte wenn die Anschlüsse nicht symmetrisch sind (dann ist es meist egal). Bei dem Plexikühler sieht man auch schön wie das Wasser vom linken Anschluss in die Mitte und damit auf die Düsenplatte geleitet wird. Eine solche Düse macht nur Sinn, wenn sie vor der Kühlstruktur angeströmt wird.


----------



## Less_Is_More (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahh, jz check ich......habe mir die ganze zeit den falschen anschluss angesehen
deshalb habe ich geglaubt, noch einen anschluss zu brauchen.....wie blöd^^

natürlich gibts normale winkel mit schlauchanschluss.......danke nochmal


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Frage: Auf einem Triple-Radiator sind ja bekanntlich im Normalfall drei Lüfter drauf  Das NZXT Phantom hat in der integrierten Lüftersteuerung für den Deckel natürlich 2 Lüfter vorgesehen, daher hat die Steuerung da 2 Kabel für einen Regler.

Wie bekomme ich jetzt 3 Lüfter an 2 Anschlüsse? Reicht es, wenn ich 2 Lüfter per Y-Kabel koppel und an den einen Anschluss stecke und den dritten Lüfter dann ganz normal an den zweiten Anschluss? Ich stell mir das nämlich so vor, dass die Y-Kabel wie eine Reihenschaltung funktionieren und da halbiert sich ja die Spannung, d.h. Lüfter 1 + 2 würden dann nur 6V kriegen, Lüfter 3 aber 12V.

Hilfe


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

nee, die Y-Kabel spalten den 'Eingang' auf die zwei 'Ausgänge' auf - und zwar in der Regel 1:1.
Ausnahme sind hier die 7V-Y-Kabel, wie sie bsp. bei den BeQuiet!-Silent-Wings bei liegen: da ist der Ausgang zwischen +5 und +12V angeklemmt, so dass am 'Ausgang' +7V heraus kommen.

Einziges Problem könnte sein, dass die Steuerung - ich kenne die von NZXT nicht genauer - den dritten Lüfter nicht 'verträgt' und überlastet wird.
Dann kann sie - schlimmstenfalls - durchbrennen.
Wenn's nur eine einfache 2-Stufen-Schaltung ist, ist es aber auf keinem Fall ein Problem.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist eine stufenlos regelbare LüSteu. Das schöne daran ist aber, dass sie pro Kanal mit 20W belastet werden kann, da mach ich mir also keine Sorgen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gebe ich Dir Recht: bei 20W kannst Du mehr als 2 Lüfter dran tun - solange es keine 400mm-Lüfter sind.....
20W - das lang sogar für 'ne Laing; die hat 18W...


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, deswegen ja 

Also dann einfach 2 Lüfter zusammen und dann alles an die LüSteu, verstanden


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könnteset sogar alle 3 Lüfter an einen Kanal hängen.



> 20W - das lang sogar für 'ne Laing; die hat 18W...


Das machst die Steurung aber bestimmt nicht lange mit, bei einer Laing.


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, dass das sowieso nicht gehen wird, ne Pumpe über eine Gleichspannungssteuerung zu regeln oder?


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war glaube ich auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal kurz ne Zwischenfrage: Wo bekomme ich eigentlich Plexi (bzw. gefärbtes Plexi) mit annehmbarer Qualität günstig her? Kennt ihr da ein paar Seiten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meins bei Modulor bestellt, aber ich brauchte noch anderen Kram.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das sowieso nicht gehen wird, ne Pumpe über eine Gleichspannungssteuerung zu regeln oder?


Bei z.b. ner Laing wird es so gemacht.


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Modulor: ACRYLGLAS XT PLATTE TRANSPARENT, ANTIREFLEX <<Acrylglas XT Platten und Folien

Wie geht denn bitte glänzend aber antireflex?


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei Evonik findest du alles, aber recht teuer, zumindest mein Eindruck. Ansonsten einfach Ebay, da hab ich den Großteil meines Plexis her.


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach Ebay, da hab ich den Großteil meines Plexis her.


 Wieso komm ich eigentlich nicht selbst auf sowas?


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

He und Ho,

ich brauch mal nen Rat. Und zwar suche ich Schlauchdurchführungen/ Schlauchdurchführungstüllen in weiß für's NZXT Phantom. Wisst ihr wo man sowas bekommt?
Danke im voraus 

mfg Snef


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist HIER vielleicht etwas dabei?
Oder HIER?


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> He und Ho,
> 
> ich brauch mal nen Rat. Und zwar suche ich Schlauchdurchführungen/ Schlauchdurchführungstüllen in weiß für's NZXT Phantom. Wisst ihr wo man sowas bekommt?
> Danke im voraus
> ...


 Cool, die brauch ich auch


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Googel kommt mir mit Pool zubehör an.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst die Gummidurchführungen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau http://www.prechter-renner.de/Katal...bran-Durchfuehrungstuellen-Membrantuellen.pdf


----------



## Sickpuppy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich danke euch...ähm hätte auch mal selbst fragen können, aber Bautz war ja so nett^^


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lackieren kommt wohl nicht in Frage oder?


----------



## Sickpuppy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gummi+Lack=Mist.


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Gummi+Lack=Mist.


 Gummi + Lack = Weißes Gummi. Weißes Gummi + Zeit = Hartes Gummi. Hartes Gummi + Zeit = Kaputtes Gummi


----------



## wheeler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
jetzt will ich mir doch fluid bestellen,aber werde erschlagen vom angebot.was empfiehlt der profi denn? habe bei AT geschaut ,und mir diese rausgesucht.ist das ok,oder sollte es was besseres respektive teureres (warum?) sein.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia Hyperzero UV blue ReadyFluid 1000ml Nanoxia Hyperzero UV Blue ReadyFluid 1000ml 30114


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml 30018
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml 30203


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aqua dest. ohne Zusatz tut auch seinen Dienst, und das ist für umme.


----------



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Aqua dest. ohne Zusatz tut auch seinen Dienst, und das ist für umme.


 Ja. Würde auch farbige Schläuche empfehlen, sieht ja auch gut aus und du hast keine verstopften Kühler, schlechtere Kühlleistung und erhöhte Leitfähigkeit v. Strom.


----------



## wheeler (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dest. wasser habe ich ja zur genüge,aber ganz ohne zusaetze?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht auch. Dann *kann* es dir passieren das die Kühler innen schwarz werden oder sonst wie anlaufen. Der richtige Korrosionsschutz verhindet sowas.


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein wenig anlaufen wird es mit als auch ohne zusatz, ganz verhindern lässt es sich quasi nie.
Solange du kein Alu im Kreislauf hast ist ein zusätzlicher Korrosionsschutz nicht mehr zwingend nötig. Irgendwo auf Seite 1 oder 2 des Forums gibt es einen Thread wo über Erfahrungen nur mit dest. Wasser geschrieben wurde. Negative Berichte findest du dort nicht (zumindest ist das mein aktueller Stand).

Ich hab meiner WaKü am Anfang einen guten Schluck G48 spendiert, welches aber mit weiteren Umbauten immer weiter verdünnt wurde (Der MoRa wird immer abgetrennt mit Schnellkupplungen, ~2/3 der Flüssigkeit bleibt also erhalten bei jedem Umbau). Mitlerweile liegt das Wasser:G48 Verhältnis bei geschätzt 1:100, und Probleme hatte ich noch nicht damit.
Das schwarze "Anlaufen" der Kupferoberflächen kann ich mit einem Tuch einfach wegrubbeln, aber es stört mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich, da man es a: nicht sieht und b: auch keine sonstigen negativen Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

Spätestens mit Kupferpolitur oder Cilit Bang glänzt alles wieder im ursprünglichen Glanz ^^


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Spätestens mit Kupferpolitur oder Cilit Bang glänzt alles wieder im ursprünglichen Glanz ^^



Mit genug CB sogar wie vor der Vernickelung wenn man einen EK-Kühler hat


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Mit genug CB sogar wie vor der Vernickelung wenn man einen EK-Kühler hat


 

Boah bist du fies


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber dem Wortlaut nach, denke ich nyso hat das schon mal versucht?


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke eher er meint, dass es eine fiese Spitze gegen EKs derzeitigen Korrosionsprobleme ist


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Ich denke eher er meint, dass es eine fiese Spitze gegen EKs derzeitigen Korrosionsprobleme ist


 
Genau


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

Wie hieß es mal bei Switch Reloaded:
"Cillit Gangbang für besonders versaute Nächte"


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder EK-Nickel für besonders versaute Wakü

EK Halts Sale of ALL Nickel Plated Waterblocks

Aber ich will nicht meckern, sowas kann trotz intensivster Prüfung passieren, und sie reagieren ja auch sehr gut drauf


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also man bekommt seinen Kühler auch wieder richtig schön mit CB da mein Boardkühler sehr dreckig ist.
Meinen CPU-Kühler reinige ich dann mal lieber nicht mit CB da EK Kühler.
Was ist eigentlich besser wenn ich Kupfer wieder richtig glänzend bekommen möchte auch von aussen des Kühlers, CB oder lieber mit einer Politur , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich besser wenn ich Kupfer wieder richtig glänzend bekommen möchte auch von aussen des Kühlers, CB oder lieber mit einer Politur , Mfg Snapstar


 Also rein vom theoretischen her würde ich sagen, dass du den Dreck ja erstmal runterkriegen musst, bevor du irgendetwas polieren kannst, daher würde ich es kombinieren


----------



## Gnome (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kriegt man so ne Aktion mit den versauten EK Kühlern eigentlich mit? Eigentlich doch nur, wenn der Kreislauf langsam braun wird, oder ? Weil wer schraubt schon jede Woche seinen Kühler auf und guckt, ob er gammelt oder net . Komischerweise scheinen auch nur diejenigen Probleme zu haben, die sich ihr Blubber selber mixxen....


_______________________________



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> @gnome
> 
> hab deine posts auch schon brav im AT support thread mitverfolgt....wie du da abgegangen bist
> 
> ...


 
Jo ich geh immer ab, wie die Sau . Ja bei mir sinds net nur einer, die undicht sind, sondern mehrere. Naja wenn man bedenkt, wie lang ich mittlerweile schon baue. In letzter Zeit passieren häufig Dinge. Aber den Wasserunfall habsch nur der defekten Pumpe und dem Masterkleer Schlauch zu verdanken. Zum einen is der Masterkleer innen sehr rutschig und zum 2. verformt er sich extrem, sobald er warm wird (CPU Kühler komplett aus Kupfer und demnach bestens Wärmeleitend ;D). Masterkleer kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Der is absoluter Mist. Man kann auch nich immer Glück haben . Als Casemodder sowieso nicht. Da bin ich glücklicherweise nicht der einzigste. Sobald man immer tiefer in die komplexeren Bereiche beim Casemodding kommt, tauchen die Probleme auf . Die meisten bauen sich ihre WaKü zusammen und dann is Ruhe. Nur sobald bei mir mal die WaKü zammgebaut ist, wird sie auch gleich wieder umgebaut, da mir immer noch was einfällt, was ich verbessern möchte. Und da kanns teilweisem al vorkommen, dass man schusselig wird. Tja...Schicksal . Oftmals liegts bei mir auch einfach daran, dass ich zu eilig kaufe und am Ende den Salat habe ;D. Ich kann nie lange genug warten - denn wer wartet, kauft nie . 

Enzotech bietet Winkel an. Bei den Tüllen gibt es 45°, 60° sowie 90°. Wenn du jetzt Winkel-Adapter meinst, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Da gibt es keine. Nur die aufgezählten Winkel inkl. Tülle.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gnome schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man so ne Aktion mit den versauten EK Kühlern eigentlich mit? Eigentlich doch nur, wenn der Kreislauf langsam braun wird, oder ? Weil wer schraubt schon jede Woche seinen Kühler auf und guckt, ob er gammelt oder net .


 Entweder man hat ne Plexideckel oder schraubt regelmäßig seinen Kreislauf auseinander.



> Komischerweise scheinen auch nur diejenigen Probleme zu haben, die sich ihr Blubber selber mixxen....


Stimmt so nicht.  Es sind auch Leute betroffen die nur dest Wasser nutzen, Innovatek Protect, DP Ultra.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, Gnome: NobLorRos fernmoddet wieder....

Btt; auch bei mir ist einiges 'in die Binsen gegangen' - vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie kurz ich erst baue.....


Masterkleer-Schlauch von Tülle gerutscht, weil weich geworden
Schnellkupplungen undicht, glücklicherweise außerhalb des Rechners
45° G1/4-Winkel undicht - glücklicherweise schon beim Einbau gemerkt und geprüft
Grafikkarte, Netzteil und Mainboard gesprengt, weil P4-Kabel auch falsch herum passte - und finde dann mal 'ne 5770 im Referenzdesign...
kaum Durchfluss, weil die Schnellkupplungen nix taugten
Filter total versifft, weil der Farbstoff ausflockte - oder richtiger: ausschleimte
Tachosignal der Liang zerstört, weil Adapter zum Testen falsch angesteckt
Und das alles bei einem einzigen Projekt - ist halt NobLorRos.....


Grüße

Jochen

Ich kaufe übrigens auch, wenn alle Voraussetzungen - also vor allem das Geld - da sind.
Sonst käme ich ja nie voran; erst hätte ich auf den Mora3 gewartet, dann auf's Aquaero 5, jetzt auf den Bulldozer, dann auf.......

Das mit den Anschlüssen ist natürlich ärgerlich; die wollte ich evtl. auch nehmen - das dürfte wohl erledigt sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sag mal ist der 16/10 Anschluss tot? Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor, da immer mehr Teile aus dem Sortiment verschwinden!?


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Sag mal ist der 16/10 Anschluss tot? Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor, da immer mehr Teile aus dem Sortiment verschwinden!?


Dann werd' ich die Tradition wiederbeleben  Ich weiß nicht, was daran schön sein soll, wenn man so kleine Wabberschläuche im PC hat. Eine WaKü muss auch nach was aussehen und dafür muss man sie auch erkennen können  16/10 FTW!


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Fall mal aus der Reihe mit den 16/12er von EK


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir hier jemand sagen, woher ich wissen soll, ob ich Distanzringe benötige?
oder besser gesagt, in welchem fall sollte ich lieber welche mitbestellen? die kühler sind doch alle unterschiedlich "tief".

klar, es geht um das innengewinde des anschlusses. die sind aber in der regel ca. 5mm lang.

bin nämlich gerade am planen meiner einkaufsliste und weiß eben nicht, ob ich welche dazubestellen soll, oder nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich würde einfach ein paar mit bestellen.
Bei 3€ für zehn Stück lohnt es sich nicht, da zu sparen.
Sonst ärgerst Du Dich, weil Du nicht weiter kommst - und zahlst mehr an extra Porto, als Du andernfalls gespart hättest.

Ich packe in jede größere Bestellung ein oder zwei Sorten (je 5-10 Stück) mit 'rein.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also habt ihr auch noch nicht davon gehört, dass das 16/10er Modell ausläuft (ups doppeldeutig...)? Wäre echt ärgerlich, da ich diese Größe echt liebgewonnen habe. Finde ist eine optimal Mischung zwischen Verlegbarkeit, Knickfestigkeit und Look!


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, da hast du wohl recht. dann packe ich lieber ein paar mit 3mm dazu.

und einsetzen muss ich sie demnach nur in folgendem fall:

wenn ich schon merke, dass die anschraubtülle vorher das kupfer berührt, bzw. der o-ring nicht richtig am kühler aufliegt.
ansonsten gibt es nicht zu befürchten, oder? ich mein wenn der oring sitzt, dann kann auch nichts passieren, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Gnome (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mich mal schlau gemacht, ob in Aquacomputer Double Protect Silber- oder Kupfersulfatanteile drin sind.

Shoggy von Aquacomputer hat mir folgendes geschrieben:



> Zu den Inhalten kann ich dir aus dem Kopf so nichts sagen. Evtl. schaut noch wer anderes vorbei, ansonsten Montag.
> 
> Ich würde mir da auch gar nicht groß den Kopf zerbrechen. Die Sache mit  den Silber- und Kupfersulfatanteilen mag EKs offizielle Erklärung sein,  aber wenn man sich mal in den größeren Foren wie Xtremesystems oder  Overclock.net in die Thematik einliest bekommt man auch andere  Sichtweisen auf die Dinge. Es gibt ein paar wenige Newsseiten, die das  offizielle Statement nicht einfach nur runterbeten sondern kritisch  hinterfragen da es auch andere Ansätze zur Problemursache gibt, die  nicht direkt etwas mit dem Wasserzusatz zu tun haben.
> 
> ...


Jetzt fällt mir aber auch auf, dass ich bisher keinen deutschen erlebt hat, der Probleme damit hatte. Komischerweise sind die ganzen Links nur zu Ami's. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass die so schon schlechtes Blubber alle verwenden und zudem noch schlechtes destilliertes Wasser haben. Und das einer Probleme mit Double Protect hatte, halte ich für ein absolutes Gerücht.


----------



## wheeler (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ich Fall mal aus der Reihe mit den 16/12er von EK


also ich habe 16/11


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> also ich habe 16/11


 Kann mir mal einer erklären, wozu es 16/10, 16/11 und 16/12 gibt? 

@Gnome: Bin endlich dazu gekommen, deinen Artikel in der aktuellen PCGH-X auch mal zu lesen:  Bist nur leider hinter mir einsortiert worden


----------



## Gnome (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schlecht . Tja...wie sagt man immer: das beste kommt zum Schluss


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Less_Is_More ausser bei den MIPS Kühler habe ich bisher nirgens Distanzringe gebraucht bzw dabei gehabt. Mit 5mm kurzen Gewinden biste ehh auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## wheeler (18. Juni 2011)

Wo oder wozu brauch ich überhaupt distanzringe ????


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder wenn die Gewinde am Anschluss zu lang für nen Kühler/Bauteil sind oder das Bauteil/Kühler zu wenig Materialstärke hat, das der O-Ring nicht abdichtet.


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Wo oder wozu brauch ich überhaupt distanzringe ????


 Distanzringe brauchst du, damit du einen Anschluss nicht zu weit in ein zu kurzes Gewinde schrauben kannst und somit das anzuschließende Teil beschädigen würdest.



Gnome schrieb:


> Wie schlecht . Tja...wie sagt man immer: das beste kommt zum Schluss


 Hast Recht, Wall-e fand ich auch ganz gut


----------



## Gnome (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die billigen Anschlüsse haben alle zu lange Gewinde. Die gehn über 5mm hinaus. Und demnach brauchst du Distanzringe, da sonst das Gewinde mit eventuellen Teilen kollidiert. Bestes Beispiel: EK oder Aquacomputer Kühler. Da sind die Gewinde für maximal 5mm Anschlüsse geeignet. Alles was drüber naus schießt, kollidiert mit dem Kühler innen, bzw. blockiert den Durchfluss (falls dieser zur Seite geht wie bei Grafikkartenkühlern). Demnach immer drauf achten, dass die Anschlüsse kurze Gewinde haben. Dies erspart Ärger. Ich hatte die langen Gewinde damals bei den ollen Innovatek Anschlüssen 10/8 

@ huntertech: ;D. Den fand ich auch nich schlecht, aber meiner war nach wie vor der tollste


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gnome schrieb:


> die billigen Anschlüsse haben alle zu lange Gewinde. Die gehn über 5mm hinaus. Und demnach brauchst du Distanzringe, da sonst das Gewinde mit eventuellen Teilen kollidiert. Bestes Beispiel: EK oder Aquacomputer Kühler. Da sind die Gewinde für maximal 5mm Anschlüsse geeignet. Alles was drüber naus schießt, kollidiert mit dem Kühler innen, bzw. blockiert den Durchfluss (falls dieser zur Seite geht wie bei Grafikkartenkühlern). Demnach immer drauf achten, dass die Anschlüsse kurze Gewinde haben. Dies erspart Ärger. Ich hatte die langen Gewinde damals bei den ollen Innovatek Anschlüssen 10/8
> 
> @ huntertech: ;D. Den fand ich auch nich schlecht, aber meiner war nach wie vor der tollste


 Bei welchen Anschlüssen kann man denn davon ausgehen, dass die nicht zu lang sind? Habe hier gelesen, Ezotech wäre ja ganz gut 

Naja, du bist der Einzige im Heft, der sich dank der Idee, den Kreislauf mit Zusätzen statt mit Schläuchen zu färben, einen Tisch gefärbt, Schläuche getrübt, eine Pumpe gekillt und Kühler verstopft hat


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 - wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt 

Alle andren im Heft sin Pussys  - nein, Spaß ;D.

eigentlich kannste aktuell nur Enzotech, Bitspower und Koolance kaufen. Und EK Anschlüsse kannste auch kaufen, wobei ich die hässlich finde . Alphacool fallen durch, da undicht (4 Stück bei mir), Aquatuning Anschlüsse sehn hässlich aus, Perfect Seal kannste kaufen, nur Spannfedern sehn hässlich aus, FatBoys von AT gehn auch noch, sehn aber hässlich aus finde ich und mehr gibts eigentlich ja nicht...Enzotech kann ich persönlich empfehlen. Die Tüllen werkeln bei mir auch im Sys. Wollte zwar auf Alphacool Schraubies umrüsten aber von meinen Enzotech kann ich mich doch irgendwie nicht trennen ;D.


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gnome schrieb:


> - wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt
> 
> Alle andren im Heft sin Pussys  - nein, Spaß ;D.
> 
> eigentlich kannste aktuell nur Enzotech, Bitspower und Koolance kaufen. Und EK Anschlüsse kannste auch kaufen, wobei ich die hässlich finde . Alphacool fallen durch, da undicht (4 Stück bei mir), Aquatuning Anschlüsse sehn hässlich aus, Perfect Seal kannste kaufen, nur Spannfedern sehn hässlich aus, FatBoys von AT gehn auch noch, sehn aber hässlich aus finde ich und mehr gibts eigentlich ja nicht...Enzotech kann ich persönlich empfehlen. Die Tüllen werkeln bei mir auch im Sys. Wollte zwar auf Alphacool Schraubies umrüsten aber von meinen Enzotech kann ich mich doch irgendwie nicht trennen ;D.


 Deine Enzotech sehen (zumindest im Artikel  ) schon mal ganz gut aus *auch will* 

Hoffentlich sind meine dann dicht 

Was willst du eigentlich gewinnen, blaue Schläuche wären genauso blau gewesen und töten keine Komponenten


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
brauch ich bei den AT Tüllen 16/10 auch O Ringe?


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

näää...blaue Schläuche sehn ja dumm aus. 1. übertriebene Farbe und 2. is das Wasser im AGB ja dann transparent . Farbige Schläuche kommen mir NIEEEE ins Sys . Zudem sieht das an den Tüllen dumm aus. Die sind dann nämlich beim übergestülpten auch farbig - würg 


@ Wa1lock: welche genau? Link?


Mal ne Frage an euch nebenbei...speziell an die, die nen Poweradjust haben. Wasn der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der Ultra-Variante? Bei der normalen kann man wohl keine 9 Lüfter laufen lassen? Oder was is der Unterschied?


----------



## Uter (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O-Ringe sind bei den Anschlüssen immer dabei oder meinst du Distanzringe?


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat er sich wohl verschrieben


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaa meinte Distanzringe


----------



## wheeler (19. Juni 2011)

Welche Preisspanne sind den billige Anschlüsse?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine kosten 3.49


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Welche Preisspanne sind den billige Anschlüsse?


 Ich würde sagen, alle außer den aufgezählten, empfehlenswerten Anschlüssen


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Anschlüsse meinst du nun Wa1lock? Es gibt 10 versch. Sorten aus dem Hause AT 

Die AT gelabelten würde ich lediglich die FatBoys nehmen. Die sehn für mich zwar etwas hässlich aus, aber das sind die einzigsten, die was taugen. Die andren sind Mist und die andren brauchen auch zu 80 oder 90% Distanzringe, da deren Gewinde einfach zu lang ist.

Ich sag mal so...die günstigste, BRAUCHBARE Tülle geht aktuell bei 1,79€ los. Und das is die FatBoy Tülle. Bitspower is man sogar bei irgendwo 2,90 Euro glaube und die Enzotech kostet 2,69.


----------



## wheeler (19. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Meine kosten 3.49



Ich will nicht hoffen das die unter die Kategorie billig fallen lol


----------



## Uter (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gnome schrieb:


> Hat er sich wohl verschrieben


O und D sehen sich aber auch ähnlich. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jaa meinte Distanzringe


 Bei den meisten moderneren Anschlüssen braucht man sie nie. Bei älteren kann die Sache etwas anders aussehen (bei den weniger Komponenten wo man sie brauchen könnte werden sie teilweise auch mitgeleifert).



wheeler schrieb:


> Welche Preisspanne sind den billige Anschlüsse?


 Gibts bei 16/10 leider nicht.


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Gibts bei 16/10 leider nicht.


 Also kann man sich da nur nach den Herstelleren richten?


----------



## Uter (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sich auch nach dem Preis richten, bei 16/10 gibt es sehr teure Anschlüsse und abartig teure Anschlüsse...
(Ich rede hier von Schraubis, Tüllen gibt es auch in günstig.)


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gebt mir mal Enzos fuer 2€!?
Meine wären die hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 62384


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sag doch gleich Schraubies....ich hab jetzt voll an Tüllen gedacht, weil ich von Enzotech gelabert habe ;D. Aber ich hätt selbst stutzig werden sollen, wenn man 16/10 liest. Denn 16/10 gibts bei Tüllen net. Da gibts nur den Innendurchmesser bei der Bezeichnung. Demnach 10mm ...oder weniger oder mehr ;D. Ach man...es ist 0:30...da kann sowas mal vorkommen. Bin hier halb am einpennen 

Ja die Schraubies sind aktuell die Bitspower die teuersten. Is ja klar. Beste Quali - teuerster Preis. Was bessres gibts da net. Die AT reichen voll aus. Hab die damals im Format 13/10 auch gehabt. Die sind ausreichend .


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok 
Hab mir schom sorgen gemacht 
Ich zahl eh nur 2.80€ fuer einen


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haste wieder Wassermann vollgeschleimt, dass de die billiger kriegst, was ? Alter Schnurrer


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was?
Guck doch mal mein TB ganz vorne, ich bekomm alles billiger


----------



## Uter (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Anschlüsse sind wirklich nicht verkehrt, ich hab sie in silber, lediglich zwischen der Tülle und der Überwurfmutter bleibt bei mir ein recht großer Spalt (ich hab aber auch noch die älteren 16/10, 16/11).
Ich muss auch mal ein TB aufmachen, damit ich Rabatte bekomme.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es lohnt sich schon ziemlich...
Wenn ich mal durchrechne sinds ca. x00€, aber deswegen macht man ja kein TB...


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Was?
> Guck doch mal mein TB ganz vorne, ich bekomm alles billiger



Geb doch einfach wo anders an.


----------



## Uter (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte dir da auch nichts unterstellen, die Sponsoring-Diskussion ist hier ja schon mal da gewesen.  
Naja, ich kauf vieles gebraucht, dann ist es noch günstiger.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@HAWX Ich meinte alles von AT, außerdem was ist daran angeben 
@Uter Ich sags mal so, wenn jemand eine Tagebuch macht um was billiger zu bekommen dann ist es ********, wenn er aber ein Tagebuch macht und was billiger bekommt dann find ich es ok


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja auf der Sponsorlinie war ich damals auch mal...als das dann durch die Foren ging, dass jeder von AT gesponsert wurde, war ich so schnell es ging weg. Alles vertickt, was Sponsoring war und das is auch gut so . Ich kaufs lieber selber alles, da hab ich ein reines Gewissen . Aber wenn du's billiger kriegst, is doch super


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich kann mit dem Sponsoring leben - lasse mich aber davon nur wenig beeinflussen.
Ich wähle mein Material danach aus, was mir gefällt oder seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Ich würde nie Material nehmen, von dem ich nicht überzeugt bin, nur weil es billiger oder umsonst ist.

Davon ab: eine wesentlich Rolle spielt bei mir auch der Service, den ich bekomme.
Wenn ich bsp. ein Paket auch mal bekomme, bevor es bezahlt ist oder ohne Diskussionen umgetauscht wird usw.

Und da hat AT in letzter Zeit erheblich zugelegt - inzwischen kann man über den Service nicht mehr wirklich meckern.
Fehler kommen vor - nicht nur bei AT.
Wichtig ist, wie man (AT) damit umgeht.
Und vor allem sollte nicht jeder Mist öffentlich Diskutiert werden - ein Fehler, den ich auch mal gemacht habe und ein Weg, der nicht wirklich zielführend ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> @HAWX Ich meinte alles von AT, außerdem was ist daran angeben



Das hörte sich einfach ziemlich "großkotzig" an
Klar ist es für dich schön wenn du Rabatte bekommst, aber in dem Zusammenhang passte es für mich nicht.
Egal


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das hörte sich einfach ziemlich "großkotzig" an
> Klar ist es für dich schön wenn du Rabatte bekommst, aber in dem Zusammenhang passte es für mich nicht.
> Egal


 

@Jochen Meine Meinung  Wenn man was nimmt was man nicht will oder braucht weils umsonst ist..


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Juni 2011)

Also dir at ps-tüllen sind super. Ka was gnome hat. Und bei tüllen sind man eh wenig vom bauteil. Da muss man sich auch keine krankhaft überteuerten bitspower holen


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Lüfter werden mit glaub kurze M5-Schrauben am Gehäuse befestigt, jetzt möchte ich einen 140er Radi mit Lüfter im Deckel montieren. Der Radi hat M3-Schrauben! 
Wie bewerkstellige ich das am besten, Unterlegscheiben?!


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Zwei Möglichkeiten:


Unterlegscheiben, oder
die Löcher im Radi mit 4,2er Bohrer aufbohren und ein M5er Gewinde hinein schneiden - wenn das Blech, in dem die Löcher sind, dünn ist, kannst Du auch direkt das Gewinde schneiden.
(Würde ich machen)
Aber beim Bohren und Gewindeschneiden sehr vorsichtig, dass es keine Löcher im Radi gibt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da das Blech vom Radi sehr dünn ist werde ich wohl Unterlegscheiben dazwischen legen. Das es dafür keine Norm gibt


----------



## wheeler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die dinger also schrauben hatte ich auch.ich habe dann einfach M3  mit 4mm länge genommen,das hat genau gepasst.da muss man auch nix schneiden,und fest ist es allemal.damit ist der lüfter perfekt (bei mir ) am radi befestigt.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Köpfe der M3-Schrauben rutschen die bei dir dann nicht durch?!


----------



## wheeler (19. Juni 2011)

Noe die passen ganz genau wie du vieleicht sehen kannst


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, werde es mal testen!


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Distanzringe braucht man nur bei normalen Anschlüssen wie diese hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle 90 drehbar G1/4 - black nickel 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle 90 drehbar G1/4 - black nickel 62111

Da sind die Gewinde sehr lang bei denn meisten Anschlüssen sind aber die Gewinde sehr kurz, zum Vergleich.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 90 drehbar - gerndelt - black nickel 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 90 drehbar - gerndelt - black nickel 62267

Hab halt jetzt 90° Anschlüsse genommen da ich keine Geraden gefunden habe, bei mir wahr es so deswegen habe ich mir nur noch die kompakt oder gerändelte Anschlüsse bestellt , Mfg Snapstar

Sry bin wohl ein paar Seiten nach hinten verrutscht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Äh helft mir mal bitte. Die fünf Temparatursensoren des Aquaero. Wo plazieren? Wo macht das am meisten Sinn? ^^


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten an heisen Stellen wie Graka Rückseite oder nahe der CPU sowie am Board.
Ich weis nicht ob du auch Wassertempsensoren mit dran hängst, die würde ich z.B. an der heiseten Stelle also vor dem Radi anbringen und einen an der kühlsten Stelle nach dem Radi , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertempsenonsor ist eingebaut. Also empfielst du:

Rückseite PCB - Graka
Nähe des CPU-Blocks
Mainboard Heatpipe

Eigentlich haben doch all diese Komponenten selbst einen internen Temperatursensor. Sind die AE Sensoren dann nicht überflüssig ^^


----------



## wheeler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wie am besten befestigen?


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du per Ae steuern willst, brauchst du aber ihre Sensoren


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man die Sensoren kalibriert hat dann sind die Sensoren genauer als per Software die Temps aus zu lesen.
Man kann zwar mit Sofatware die Temps auslesen wie eben bei der Graka oder am Board aber die Werte stimmen nie überein.
Du kannst dir ja noch solche kaufen und am Aquaero anschliesen für die Wassertemps.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160

Die kannst du dann auch am Aquaero betreiben, du musst auch nicht alle Tempsesnoren verwenden, mache ich auch nicht da es zu viele sind.
Du kannst aber auch 2 Tempsensoren so am Gehäuse anbringen um zu schauen ob dein Airflow im Gehäuse stimmt , Mfg Snapstar

Also bei meinem T-Balancer und dem Sensorhub habe ich 10 Sensoren oder so was überflüssig ist, ich verwende vieleicht 2-3 die anderen sind mit der Wasserkühlung verbunden.
Ich habe z.B. bei der Heatpipe am Board denn Sensor einfach rein gefädelt aber jetzt habe ich dort einen Wakükühler hängen und der ist überflüssig geworden.
Es sind ja so Tapes dabei um sie zu befestigen was aber meistens nie richtig halten, am besten schauen wo man denkt sie zu verwenden und wie gesagt man muss nicht alle verwenden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich habe die wie folgt platziert:


Vor dem Radi im Wasserkreislauf: die wärmere Wassertemperatur; zusammen mit dem folgenden Sensor zur Ermittlung der vom Radi abgeführten Wärmeleistung
nach dem Radi im Wasserkreislauf: die kälteste Wassertemperatur
nach der Grafikkarte im Wasserkreislauf: die wärmste Wassertemperatur; da ich danach noch das Aquadrive hatte, war die Temperatur vor dem Radi schon ein ganzes Ende niedriger.....
auf dem Radi: zur Messung der Lufttemperatur
oben im Gehäuse - damit habe ich die beiden Gehäuselüfter gesteuert, die einen Wärmestau verhindern sollten

Das Problem mit den Temperaturen der internen Sensoren von CPU, Mainboard und Grafikkarte usw. ist, dass Du diese _nicht_ in das Aquaero importieren kannst - jedenfalls in's AE4.0; wie es beim AE5 und der neuen Aquasuite ist, weiß ich nicht.

An sich hast Du aber Recht: du kannst theroetisch auf das Aquaero komplett verzichten; die Pumpe kannst Du über ein PowerAmp vom Lüfteranschluss der Grafikkarte steuern lassen.
Das macht aber meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich Sinn....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkolm (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde dir empfehlen einen freihängend im Gehäuse zu platzieren, am besten irgendwo nicht direkt im Luftzug, um die Gehäusetemp. zu dokumentieren.
Einen weiteren würde ich nach außen führen und freihängend die Umgebungstemperatur messen (sprich ebenfalls nicht im Luftzug).
Den Rest würde ich an Komponenten hängen, über die du keine direkten Temperaturen auslesen kannst. Empfehlen würden sich da z.B. die Festplatten oder die Headspreader des RAMs.

Zusätzliche Fühler an der Rückseite der GraKa haben irgendwie keinen Sinn, oder interessiert es dich zu wissen wie warm das Plastik wird, wenn du keine AHnung hast was das nun für deine GPU bedeutet?
Selbe gilt für den CPU Block. Was bringt es dir zu wissen, wie warm die Umgebung der CPU ist, wenn du keine Ahnung hast was diese Temperatur für die CPU bedeutet?


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn du per Ae steuern willst, brauchst du aber ihre Sensoren


Kann das AE nicht auf die HardwareSensoren zugreifen?




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja noch solche kaufen und am Aquaero anschliesen für die Wassertemps.
> 
> Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor  Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde  G1/4 71160





mojoxy schrieb:


> Wassertempsenonsor ist eingebaut.







Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Vor dem Radi im  Wasserkreislauf: die wärmere Wassertemperatur; zusammen mit dem  folgenden Sensor zur Ermittlung der vom Radi abgeführten Wärmeleistung
> nach dem Radi im Wasserkreislauf: die kälteste Wassertemperatur
> nach  der Grafikkarte im Wasserkreislauf: die wärmste Wassertemperatur; da  ich danach noch das Aquadrive hatte, war die Temperatur vor dem Radi  schon ein ganzes Ende niedriger.....


Sollte die Wassertemperatur nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit überall die gleich Werte haben?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


mojoxy schrieb:


> Kann das AE nicht auf die HardwareSensoren zugreifen?



Meines Wissens nicht; das Aquaero 4 und die Aquasuite 4.72 jedenfalls nicht.


mojoxy schrieb:


> Sollte die Wassertemperatur nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit überall die gleich Werte haben?


Hab' ich auch mal gedacht - ich hatte anfangs sehr wenig Durchfluss (~25Liter/Stunde) und die Temperaturen waren doch recht unterschiedlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten beiden sind Wassertemperaturen, die anderen Lufttemps.
Aber: bei mehr Durchfluss gleichen sich die Wassertemperaturen immer mehr an.
Deswegen habe ich später - wie auf den Bildern - nur noch zwei Sensoren im Wasserkreis gehabt, die anderen in der Luft.
Zwei Sensoren im Wasserkreis braucht's, damit das AE die Leistung errechnen kann - ohne Temperaturdifferenz geht das nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier jetzt keiner ne Ahnung was der Unterschied des Poweradjustes in der Normalen und der Ultra-Variante ist?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Hhhmmm - gute Frage bei Aqaucomputer finde ich nur eine Variante.

Offen gestanden: keine Ahnung!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gehts dir genauso wie mir


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gnome schrieb:


> Hat hier jetzt keiner ne Ahnung was der Unterschied des Poweradjustes in der Normalen und der Ultra-Variante ist?


Das pa2 ultra kann den Leistungsausgang nach Temperatur regeln.



> Kann das AE nicht auf die HardwareSensoren zugreifen?


Das AE5 wird es mit einer späteren Version der aquasuite 2012 können.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist ja gut, dass ich das AE5 habe 
Um noch mal auf die Wassertemps zu sprechen zu kommen: Ich brauche also mindestens zwei Wasserwerte, damit das AE damit ordentlich arbeiten kann?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Nein - zur Regelung reicht eine Temperatur.
Die zweite brauchst Du nur, um Dir die abgeführte Leistung anzeigen zu lassen - auf die Regelung hat das (bisher) keinen Einfluss.

@KP: das AE 4.0 und die Aquasuite 4.72 können auch die Leistung des Ausgangs nach einer Temperatur regeln.
Genauso erfolgt die Regelung der Pumpe - auch die Aquastream müsste das schon können.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @KP: das AE 4.0 und die Aquasuite 4.72 können auch die Leistung des Ausgangs nach einer Temperatur regeln.
> Genauso erfolgt die Regelung der Pumpe - auch die Aquastream müsste das schon können.


Es wurde aber nach dem pa2 gefragt. 



> Um noch mal auf die Wassertemps zu sprechen zu kommen: Ich brauche also mindestens zwei Wasserwerte, damit das AE damit ordentlich arbeiten kann?


Es reicht ein Wert pro Kanal.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sind denn nun wieder Kanäle?  Meinst du damit eigenständige Kreisläufe?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anleitung lesen hilft....


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch mal eure Fachmeinung 

Was sagt ihr zur Verschlauchung? Nicht zum Schlauch, der gefällt mir auch nicht. Habe ich nur testweise drin. Will ja nicht den guten verschneiden! Und bevor sich wieder einer wundert, ja der CPU-Kühler ist schief! Das gehört so - mein Geiz ist Schuld daran (Wollte keine neue Halterung für den Sockel kaufen und verwende die 775er Halterung weiter) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun soll aber der Filter und der Durchflossmesser noch mit in den Kreislauf. Beim Filter bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es eine "optimale" Stelle gibt. Der Durchflossmesser soll auf Grund seiner "Schönheit" nicht zu sehen sein. Jemand eine gute Idee wohin damit? Wäre für Tipps und Ratschläge sehr dankbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kanäle sind die Ausgänge vom Aquaero.
Einen Kanal brauchst Du für die Pumpe, einen oder zwei für die Lüfter auf dem Mora, einen für die Gehäuselüfter usw.

Du kannst auch mit einer Temperatur mehrere Kanäle regeln.
Nehmen wir mal die Wassertemperatur am Eingang vom Mora:


die Pumpenleistung bekommt einen Temperatursollwert von 35°C
der Lüfterkreis 1 auf dem Mora startet bei 40°C
der Lüfterkreis 2 auf dem Mora startet bei 45°C - alles von einem Temperatursensor.
Eine andere Variante ist die, dass ein Kanal - im Beispiel die Lüfter auf dem Mora - von zwei Temperaturen gesteuert wird.


bei 40°C Wassertemperatur auf dem starten die Lüfter
bei 42°C Lufttemperatur auf dem Mora auch

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: zu langsam.

Wegen dem Filter: ich habe den meist direkt hinter der Pumpe - damit sich kein unnötiger Druck in den anderen Schläuchen aufbauen kann.
Den DFM kannst Du oben in den 5,25"-Schacht setzten - wo der Eumel im Kreislauf ist, ist egal.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Anleitung lesen hilft....


 Danke  Die beiliegende ist leider sehr spärlich und online habe ich zum 5er noch keine gefunden / gibt's noch keine?

Edit: @Schienenbruch: Danke für die nette Anleitung! Nun habe ich es (endlich) auch verstanden. Ist mein erstes AE - als Noob oute


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen möglichst günstigen Laing Deckel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich schwanke zwischen den 3:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - black nickel Edition (2. Wahl) Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - black nickel Edition Messing (2. Wahl) 52098 (schwer und laut oder?)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - OCLabs XPTop Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz black OCLabs XPTop Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz black 52073 (geht schnell kaputt oder?)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ZERN P12 Pumpe -front- - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T ZERN P12 Pumpe -front- - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T 52148 (mein favorit)


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Den DFM kannst Du oben in den 5,25"-Schacht setzten - wo der Eumel im Kreislauf ist, ist egal.


Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, einziges Bedenken: Vibrationen? Macht der Kerl Lärm, oder ist das Teil laufruhig?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@mojoxy der CPU-Kühler ist falsch angeschlossen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lärm macht der DFM nicht - da sind Pumpe, Festplatten und DVD-Laufwerk lauter.


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ KingPiranhas: Thx .

Noch ne Frage. Wieviele Lüfter kann man eigl. an einen Ausgang der AQ5 anschließen? Also wie sehr wurde die Leistung der Ausgänge gegenüber der 4er optimiert?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Max. 20W


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @mojoxy der CPU-Kühler ist falsch angeschlossen.


 Lol da hast du Recht  Habe vorhin nur auf den Look geschaut und da sah es so herum besser aus ^^ Tatsächlich hatte ich es vorher richtig gehabt. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An jeden Ausgang (ich weiß: es dürfen nur 48W insgesamt sein, oder?) oder wieder nur an den ersten?


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Max. 20W


Wobei ich mich erinnern kann vom Support gehört zu haben das es auch mehr sein darf wenn die Kühlung stimmt.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ein Ausgang max. 19.8 und alle zusammen 60W, und zwar mit Kühlung


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast dafür eine Quelle zur Hand wäre hilfreich wenn noch mehr Infos zu finden wäre.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man gehe zu II und öffne Hardware 
[Übersicht] Softwarebasierende Überwachungsgeräte - Forum de Luxx


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass das teils dynamisch ist. Je nach Kühlung und Gesamtleistung.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Link/Übersicht, kann man immer gebrauchen!



> Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass das teils dynamisch ist. Je nach Kühlung und Gesamtleistung.



Als das 5er im Netz vorgestellt wurde war ein fleisiger Mitarbeiter im Internet um Fragen zu beantworten und ich mein auch das er das erwähnte. Vieleicht hat sich das geändert. Mal sehen ob ich´s noch finde.


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, dass die Werte von Wa1lock die Maximalleistung unter optimaler Kühlung darstellen. Bei schlechteren Werten, wird dann wohl dynamisch heruntergeregelt bis die Temps wieder passen. Das könnte ich mir so ganz gut vorstellen.

Edit: Hat jemand ne Ahnung was die Enermax Apollish Vegas für eine Leistungsaufnahme haben, wenn die LEDs auch voll an sind?


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4,8Watt


----------



## mojoxy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lol danke, warum drucken die das nicht gleich auf den Karton


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Nbs verbraten 3W, aber desto weiter man die runterregelt desto warmer wirds AE, daher brauch man nen guten Kühler


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich sollte es nicht wärmer werden, da es sich nicht um eine Widerstandssteuerung handelt.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde mal versuchen sechs Lüfter (zusammen 1,5A) an einen Anschluss runtergeregelt zu betreiben. Mit einem passiven Kühler müsste das zu machen sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es nicht wärmer werden, da es sich nicht um eine Widerstandssteuerung handelt.


Wird es aber. Funktioniert ähnlich wie mit den Widerständen.


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mh hab aktuell 2 pro Ausgang an meiner Aquaero 4 dran...


----------



## Less_Is_More (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man eigentlich direkt an den aquaeros die RPM einstellen bzw. drosseln? also wie bei den scythe kaze steuerungen?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst die Prozentzahl regeln soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Schnitzelkrrr (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Hallo,
hab mal ne frage also ich habe ein haf x gehäuse will da jetzt unten über dem netzteil so eine abdeckplatte selbst bauen wie in dem 800D von mojoxy so und ich will da meine waküschläuche durch gehen lassen und unter der platte steht dann die pumpe nun wie kann ich die schläuche durch die abdeckplatte duchgehen lassen habe gesehen wie bei dem 800D einfahc nur ein loch und durch mit dem Schlauch aber das finde cih sieht nicht besonders gut aus ich habe bei anderen schon gesehen dass unter der abdeckplatte die pumpe steht dann schlauch bis zur abdeckplatte hoch geht dann ein adapter und dann die platte und wieder ein anschluss und da kommt dann der schlauch drauf aber wie kann man so etwas machen ? hat jeamnd nen link ? ne anleitung ? kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen ?

hoffe jemand hat meine frage verstanden ^^

Danke


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig!
Eingestellt wird die Leistung prozentual. Sofern dein Lüfter über ein Tachosignal verfügt (ich geh mal davon aus) bekommst die IST-Drehzahl auch angezeigt.
Lässt sich aber auch berechnen; ist zwar nicht hundertprozentig linear, aber als recht gute Näherung taugt es


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig: Du gibst - wenn notwendig - einen Prozentwert als Mindestdrehzahl ein; bei meiner Laing hatte ich immer ~44% als Minimum.

Ansonsten gibst Du einen Temperatursollwert ein - die Temperatur bekommst Du entweder von einem Wassertemperatursensor oder einem Luftfühler.
Das AE regelt den betreffenden Kanal - Lüfter oder Pumpe - so, dass der Temperatursollwert möglichst erreicht wird.

Ich hatte immer den Temperatursollwert der Pumpe (Kanal 1) auf ~35-37°, die Lüfter auf dem Radiator auf ~5° höher.
Da ich einen sehr großen Radi hatte, konnte ich so selbst Volllast der CPU passiv bewältigen; nur, wenn CPU und Grafikkarte auf Volllast (Prime95 und Furmark; ein Spiel reichte nicht immer) liefen, brauchte ich die Lüfter auf dem Radi.
Und auch die waren in zwei Kreise (=Kanäle) eingeteilt, so dass sie nicht immer alle liefen - eben alles auf Silence ausgelegt.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## <BaSh> (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Schnitzelkrrr
Mit soetwas kannst du ein Lock in die Midplate bohren und diesen Dort einsetzen. Dann noch einen Anschluss pro Seite angeschraubt und du kannst den Schlauch ranhängen.


----------



## Less_Is_More (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wow, nicht schlecht das teil

ich nehme an die spannung wird prozentual gesteuert?
mir war es nur wichtig, dass ich die einzelnen lüfter auch extern regeln kann. 

aufjedenfall wirklich ein nettes spielzeug


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Less_Is_More man kann auch die Drehzahl vorgeben beim AE. Das AE versucht dann so gut es geht an die Drehzahl ranzukommen.


----------



## Less_Is_More (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dieses teil ist ja ein richtiger alles könner.....und es hat einen potenziellen käufer mehr

der unterschied zwischen XT und PRO ist nur der touch-screen, oder?!


----------



## ConCAD (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Less_Is_More: Nein, die XT-Version hat zusätzlich noch eine Fernbedienung dabei und einen Passivkühler montiert.

EDIT: Alle Versionsunterschiede findest du auch HIER.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur die Touch-Tasten, die 4 zusätzlichen Knöppe, Fernbedienung und ein anderer Kühlkörper.


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können,
> dass ihre Bestellung (Nr. 131720) verschickt worden ist.


Um 6:51Uhr
Na da danke ich dem Frühaufsteher 

Wäre es zu optimistisch von mir wenn ich morgen mit dem Paket rechnen würde?


----------



## wheeler (20. Juni 2011)

Wann hattest du bezahlt ? Paypal ?


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wann hattest du bezahlt ? Paypal ?


Was hat das damit zu tun wann das Paket bei mir ankommt?


----------



## Less_Is_More (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weil sie bei paypal dein geld gleich haben

edit: es wurde ja schon verschickt, sorry bin nur drüber geflogen *gg*


----------



## wheeler (20. Juni 2011)

nix ,nur habe ich am Sonntag gekauft/bezahlt warte aber drauf das die schreiben das das Geld da ist und die verschicken.wenn die Dei Päckchen heute fertig gemacht haben Ei, dann ist es morgen eigentlich bestimmt da


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am 13. per Vorkasse überwiesen und am 15. wurde der Geld-Eingang bestätigt, doch bei mir dauerte es mit dem Versand etwas länger ein Artikel war erst gestern wieder lagernd. Jetzt fehlt zwar immer noch einer der wird aber kostenlos nachgeliefert.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wäre es zu optimistisch von mir wenn ich morgen mit dem Paket rechnen würde?


Kommt drauf an wie weit die Strecke ist. Zudem ist es bei DHL recht egal, ob es früh oder abends verschickt wird (meine Erfahrung), solange es am gleichen Tag auf Reisen geht, kommt's eh in den gleichen Laster - Express ausgenommen.


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na das sieht doch schon gar nicht schlecht aus:


> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> Mo, 20.06.11 18:45 Uhr
> Bielefeld
> Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.



werde mich wie ein kleines Kind freuen wenn es da ist, wobei das meistens der Fall ist wenn was für mein Rechner kommt


----------



## Gnome (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> weil sie bei paypal dein geld gleich haben
> 
> edit: es wurde ja schon verschickt, sorry bin nur drüber geflogen *gg*


 
Falsch. Nicht alle Versandhäuser schicken bei Paypal Eingang auch gleich los. Das Geld ist zwar virtuell bei denen, aber solang bei denen im Konto der Bank nix gebucht ist, geht bei einigen gar nichts raus . Siehe CONRAD. Das Problem hab nämlich ich aktuell ;D. Bei Conrad bestellt per Paypal aber die schickens net raus, weils noch net gebucht ist.... 

Aber man kann sagen, dass in 80% der Fällen bei den Versandhäusern nach PayPal Tätigung die Ware rausgeht


----------



## wheeler (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie bekomme ich die bilder in GROOOOOSSSSS hier ins forum.nehme ich den bilder upload aus dem forum,bekomme ich immer ne vorschau.Wenn ich das album aus dem control center nehme,und mittels grafik einfügen die url einsetze....bekomme ich auch nur ne vorschau.ich will aber das bild schön gross im forum darstellen,nur wie? hier mal ein bsp.grösser bekomme ich das einfach nicht.
geht das nicht auch ohne klickbare vorschaue?
edit:jetzt bekomme ich garkein bild mehr angezeigt..glglglglglgl.was meinem ursrünglichem problem auch nicht weiterhilft.


----------



## ConCAD (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz einfach mit dem BBCode (ohne das Sternchen) : 
[*img]hier der Link zum Bild in Originalgröße[/img]


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist absichtlich so dass bei direkter Anzeige auf 900Pixel breite runter gerechnet wird. Sonst lädt man ja ewig und mit nem Note/Netbook darf man seitwärts scrollen.


----------



## wheeler (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mit dem BBCode (ohne das Sternchen) :
> [*img]hier der Link zum Bild in Originalgröße[/img]



test:

edit:ne auch mit dem code oben ist kein bild zu sehen..........warum nicht?
test2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

test3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

test4
also ich habs jetzt versucht,und es geht einfach nicht.ich kann nur das riesenbild aus einer externen bilderupload quelle hier posten,dann sprengt das aber den ramen,und das ist ja quatsch.
schon komisch,früher war der bilder service hier im forum besser.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Juni 2011)

Setz die doch vorher schon auf 900x900Pixel zb. mit Gimp. Dann lädst du die als "ganzes Bild" hoch


----------



## wheeler (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so muss ich es wohl am besten sein
edit:wieder nur als vorschaubild *kotz* und das obwohl 900 x 900


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade meine neue WaKü bezahlt, jetzt wüsste ich gerne was ihr von ihr haltet 
http://i.imgur.com/ped2z.png
Dazu kommt noch ein LED Stripe, eine RGB LED fürs AE und nen Shoggy


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das Bild nur bei mir um 90° nach rechts gedreht oder muss das so sein


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist vom iPad gemacht, sry


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Less_Is_More schrieb:


> kann mir hier jemand sagen, woher ich wissen soll, ob ich Distanzringe benötige?
> oder besser gesagt, in welchem fall sollte ich lieber welche mitbestellen? die kühler sind doch alle unterschiedlich "tief".



AT gibt bei den meisten Anschlüssen und vielen Kühlern die Gewindelängen an.
Die Zahl der Kühlerhersteller, die am Material sparen, ist zwischenzeitlich aber wieder zurückgegangen 




Gnome schrieb:


> Hab mich mal schlau gemacht, ob in Aquacomputer Double Protect Silber- oder Kupfersulfatanteile drin sind.



Unwahrscheinlich. Die Sulfate wirken biozid, in dem sie die Metallionenkonzentration im Wasser erhöhen, Korrosionsschutz versucht möglichst, die Lösung von Metallen zu verhindern und die Leitfähigkeit gering zu halten.




mojoxy schrieb:


> Rückseite PCB - Graka
> Nähe des CPU-Blocks
> Mainboard Heatpipe
> 
> Eigentlich haben doch all diese Komponenten selbst einen internen Temperatursensor. Sind die AE Sensoren dann nicht überflüssig ^^



Kein einziger hat an der Stelle eine Messfühler.
CPU-Block finde ich ziemlich sinnlos. Man kann, bei extrem schiefgehenden CPU-Sensoren, mal einen unter den Kühler (neben die CPU  ) kleben und schauen, wieviel kälter die CPU im Vergleich zum Kühler sein kann - aber nützen tut das gar nicht.
Ich persönlich nutze eigentlich nur den Sensor an der Festplatte, um die dahinterliegenden Lüfter zu steuern. Wenn noch keine Wasserkühler draufsitzen, würde ich außerdem einen zwischen den Mainboardspannungswandlern bzw. auf der Rückseite des PCBs dahinter positionieren, bei großen OC-Plänen kann auch die Northbridge interessant sein. So weiß man vorher, dass weitere Kühlung an der Stelle nichts bringen wird. Die Spannungswandler der Grafikkarte können interessant sein, wenn man Lüfter im Spieleeinsatz pauschal schneller drehen lassen will - da wirds recht schnell deutlich heißer.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Nein - zur Regelung reicht eine Temperatur.
> Die zweite brauchst Du nur, um Dir die abgeführte Leistung anzeigen zu lassen - auf die Regelung hat das (bisher) keinen Einfluss.



Anzumerken wäre, dass die Messungenauigkeit handelsüblicher Sensoren im Vergleich zu den Temperaturunterschieden im Kreislauf derartige Leistungsabschätzungen ziemlich fehlerhaft macht.


----------



## wheeler (22. Juni 2011)

Mal Ne Frage zum AGB :es das Wurscht wo ich die anschluesse mache ? Da ich den Deckel nicht abbekomme wollte ich das so wie auf dem Bild machen .Links der Anschluss geht zur Pumpe und rechts soll der Rücklauf sein.sollte doch so klappen oder?


----------



## steinschock (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das steigrohr ist der Einlauf.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Sollte kein Problem sein - aber: es kann sein, dass Du einen 'Kurzschluß' bekommst und das Wasser direkt vom Einlauf zum Auslauf fließt.
Das ist nur dann ein Problem, wenn Du zu wenig Wasser drin hast und dabei Luft angesaugt wird.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## wheeler (22. Juni 2011)

Naja der Wasserpegel wir's schon immer recht hoch sein hoffe ich ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke ich auch mal - ich hatte auch einen sehr kleinen AGB (den Zern)


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Naja der Wasserpegel wir's schon immer recht hoch sein hoffe ich ^^


 
Wird er nicht. Denn er fällt mit der Zeit. Ich habe einen Frozen Q 250mm drin, der war Randvoll. Inzwischen sind von den 20cm Wasser noch 5cm da.


----------



## b0s (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind deine Chips so durstig? 


Ernsthaft: Wie lange hast du das System den nshcon laufen? Und wie voll war der AGB nach dem das System entlüftet war bzw. hast du dan Wasser nachgekippt?


----------



## wheeler (22. Juni 2011)

Wo soll's den hin ,das Wasser ? Kann ja nur am entlüften liegen oder ?


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also der AGB war voll nach dem befüllen. Die Differenz erkläre ich mir durch die Entlüftung die mit der Zeit stattfindet. Hab die aquastream XT ja öfter mal auf entlüften gestellt zwischendurch, da sollte jetzt kein bissl Luft mehr drin sein^^

Das ist jetzt so ein knappes halbes Jahr her glaube ich.


----------



## Uter (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Zeit diffundiert auch Wasser durch die Schläuche. Wenn die Schläuche aus Silikon sind kann das ziemlich viel sein.


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist schwarzer Primochill. Auch sonst gibt es keine Probleme, allet dicht Man nimmt ja nicht umsonst nur das teuerste


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der teuerste ist Tygon-Schlauch


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Primo ist aber besser


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde ich auch habe selber Primo drinne der ist einfach spitze zu verlegen


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde Tygon am besten


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Primo sieht edler aus als der Tygon, und soll sich auch noch besser verlegen lassen. Außerdem habe ich noch nie etwas negatives über Primo gelesen, über Tygon schon das ein oder andere.


----------



## fuSi0n (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann Primo voll empfehlen, nach knapp einem jahr im Einsatz auch bei engsten Radien keine Probleme mit At PS-Tüllen. Sitzen bombe und lassen sich gut verlegen, Nur abgehen tuen sie nur mit dem Messer.


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Nur abgehen tuen sie nur mit dem Messer.


 
Das entsprechende Stück in heißes Wasser packen, 10-30 Sekunden warten und den Anschluss einfach rausziehen^^ Natürlich Handschuhe oder irgendwas anziehen.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achtung nächste Noob-Frage:

Wie verbinde ich meine Aquastrem XT (Ultra) mit dem Aquaero 5?

Einfach beide per USB ans MB? Das (sehr dürftige) Handbuch spricht, aber von direkter Verbindung und erweiterten Funktionen... Also doch über den Aquabus? Welches Kabel brauche ich dafür? Reicht ein normales 3Pin Kabel, das man auch als Anschluss an einen DFM verwendet, oder gibts da wieder spezielle?
Oder beide Anschlüsse verwenden? Wie gesagt im Handbuch gibts keine eindeutige Aussage dazu


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquabus sollte doch im Lieferumfang enthalten sein.


----------



## mojoxy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich dachte der ist für den DFM^^

Okay also Kabel gefunden und was sind nun die richtigen Anschlüsse? Aquabus und USB oder nur Aquabus?


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du kannst sogar beides machen. Via Aquabus hast du nicht alle funktionen zur Auswahl, dafür kommt das aquaero auch an die Daten der Pumpe heran.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Wo soll's den hin ,das Wasser ? Kann ja nur am entlüften liegen oder ?



Manchmal hat man auch ganz kleine Leckagen, bei denen das Wasser schneller verdunstet, als es austritt. Sehr schwer zu finden. Aber wer alle 5 Wochen nen Viertelliter nachkippen muss, sollte mal suchen.




nyso schrieb:


> Das entsprechende Stück in heißes Wasser packen, 10-30 Sekunden warten und den Anschluss einfach rausziehen^^ Natürlich Handschuhe oder irgendwas anziehen.



Und wie kriegt man den Anschluss mit Schlauch dran von der Komponente? Bequem?




mojoxy schrieb:


> Okay also Kabel gefunden und was sind nun die richtigen Anschlüsse? Aquabus und USB oder nur Aquabus?


 
Entweder - oder. Solange du Funktionen der Pumpe nicht im AE nutzt, ist es afaik egal.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juni 2011)

Einfach beides an USB klemmen, mehr brauchst du nicht machen


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie kriegt man den Anschluss mit Schlauch dran von der Komponente? Bequem?


 

Klar, z.B. CPU-Kühler abschrauben, geht ja schnell, dann ins Wasser, fertig.
Immer noch besser als in der Nähe der Hardware mit Messern zu hantieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich persönlich finde es etwas beschwerlich, erst den CPU-Kühler auszubauen, wenn ich einen Schlauch lösen möchte. Genaugenommen fände ich es bei einem Ausbau schon arg nervig, den Schlauch nicht vorher abnehmen zu können.


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte gerade meinen Testkreislauf mit diesem Netzteil von Aquatuning (Phobya) befüllen, doch das Teil schaffte es nicht mal einen Lüfter zum drehen zu bewegen! 
Das grüne Licht des NT´s leuchtet, aber das wars dann auch schon .

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil, falsch machen kann man da eigentlich doch nichts, oder?


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich habe auch so ein Netzteil (allerdings NoName) und das funktioniert wunderbar damit


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier der selbe Fall 
Die schreiben allerdings das es auf 7V funktioniert, mal sehen ob ich einen 7V-Adapter da habe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann das gleiche sein wie bei PC Netzteilen, die Last ist zugering damit es läuft. Haste mal mehr Lüfter/Verbraucher dran angeschlossen?


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu erst meine Laing DDC, dann die Pumpe und einen Lüfter jedesmal nichts. Also am Verbraucher kann es somit nicht liegen.

Baue jetzt meinen 4-Pin Molexadapter um wie in der beschreibung von Wassermann, in der Hoffnung das es dann läuft.


> Im Moment kann ich dir nur sagen, wenn du den Reklamationsweg umgehen möchtes, bau dir etwas den Molexstecker den du draufsteckst um.
> 
> Auf dem Netzteilstecker stehen Zahlen. 1+3 = 12'V 2+4 = 5V Hierbei daruaf acht, es ist Gleichstrom, wenn also deine Lüfter o.ä. nicht anspringen einfach mal die Kabel drehen. Falschrum angesteckt schadet den Geräten nicht...


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wenn also deine Lüfter o.ä. nicht anspringen einfach mal die Kabel drehen. Falschrum angesteckt schadet den Geräten nicht...


Vielleicht hat so ein CHinese, die Kabel vertauscht?


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hab' das Ding auch - an der Last sollte es nicht liegen: ich habe damit das Slot-In-Laufwerk getestet, welches ja nun auch kein Großverbraucher ist....
Ging einwandfrei.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir liegt der selbe Fehler vor wie in dem link von oben beschrieben. 

Lösung wie gesagt bei dem 4-Pin Molexstecker eine Ader weiter einstecken und schon läuft es wie es sein soll. 
Wenn mein System am Wochenende befüllt ist werde ich Reklamieren.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste mal mit einem Multimeter gemessen ob du 12V hast? Wenn ja, vielleicht sind die beiden Adern vertauscht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyhoo 

Habe mal eine Frage an euch!! Kann ich 15,9/11,1 Tygon Schlauch an 13er Anschlüsse ran hängen ?? Anschlüsse habe ich schon und deswegen muss es so ein Schlauch sein!!


LG


----------



## nyso (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sollte das bitte klappen


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie sollte das bitte klappen




Ja das ist ja meine Frage!! Viele haben das auch mit dem Tygon gemacht!!


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind das 13/10ner Anschlüsse die du hast?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Heyhoo
> 
> Habe mal eine Frage an euch!! Kann ich 15,9/11,1 Tygon Schlauch an 13er Anschlüsse ran hängen ?? Anschlüsse habe ich schon und deswegen muss es so ein Schlauch sein!!
> 
> ...


 
Mit Erwärmen und n bissl Kraft solte 11mm ID Schlauch auf 13mm AD Anschlüsse passen. Ich habe schon 7,5mm ID auf 10mm AD bekommen.
Aber der Kraftaufwand ist imho zu hoch, als das man das auf installierter Hardware machen kann. Würde mir an deiner Stelle also dreimal überlegen, ob du keine bessere Lösung findest. 13/19 (oder 12/19) sollte sich nicht soo viel schlechter verlegen lassen, als 11/16.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt doch lieber den 12,7er schlauch genommen!!


Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine sehr wichtige Frage!! Ich habe bei Aquatuning bestellt und die 12% Aktion genutzt! Jetzt gibt es noch einen 5% Gutschein aber den kann ich nicht eingeben! Entweder nur den 12% oder den 5% aber nicht beide 
Ist das normal oder soll ich da Aquatuning anschreiben ? 


LG


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Ja das ist normal, Rabattaktionen können nicht miteinander kombiniert werden!


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ja das ist normal, Rabattaktionen können nicht miteinander kombiniert werden!




Aber für was gibt es dann noch den 5% Gutschein ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die zwei Wochen im Jahr, in denen keine 12% Aktion läuft


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die zwei Wochen im Jahr, in denen keine 12% Aktion läuft




Achso!! Okay!

Ich habe aber nochmals Aquatuing angeschrieben! Naja danke für die Info!


LG


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja nicht jeder ist auch immer schön in Foren aktiv und findet die 10-12% Aktionen


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer aber lesen kann, ist doch klar im Vorteil!!!


----------



## mojoxy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War schon immer so und wird sich (solange es keine Gedankenübertragung oder anderartig perverse Kommunikation auf nicht schriftlicher Basis gibt) wohl auch nicht ändern


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ...könnt ihr mir einen Durchflusssensor empfehlen , wo ich den Durchfluss ohne teure Aqeros etz. ablesen kann ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, denn es gibt nur zwei Stück am Markt. Der eine ist ne Durchflussbremse und von einer Firma, die ich aus persönlichen Gründen nicht empfehle, der Koolance lässt sich ausschließlich via Mainboard auslesen und ist damit arg unpraktisch, wenn man doch mal ne Lüftersteuerung kauft, und sonderlich exakt soll er auch nicht sein. Da man Durchflusswerte nur zum Fachsimpeln braucht, lautet die Empfehlung also, das Geld zu sparen.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche DFM's sind denn überhaupt empfehlenswert?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

gute Frage - der Bach-Sensor sollte brauchbar sein, muss aber zum Anschluss an eine Lüftersteuerung umgelötet werden.
Von den GMR-Sensoren (aus Plastik bzw. Messing) kann ich nur abraten: mit denen hab' ich mir mein AE zerschossen.

Der einfache G1/4 hat den Nachteil, dass der Plastikkörper leicht reisst - ich habe da diesmal Verlängerungen fest eingeschraubt, damit ich mit denen arbeite und ihn mir nicht wieder zerreiße.
Der von Aquacomputer ist der gleiche - nur mit 'nem schnuckligen (und teuren) Gehäuse drum herum.

Bei dem großen von Koolance  ist ein falsches Kabel dran: ob er ans Aquaero passt, weiß ich nicht.

Der kleine von Koolance ist gut - so weit ich's weiß. Einziger Nachteil: die externe Elektronik --- und der Preis: 40€ ist schon 'ne Menge.

Gab's nicht irgendwo auch mal 'nen Test mit DFM's - Bundy oder so?



Summa summarum würde ich zum einfache G1/4 raten - oder zur 'verpackten' Variante von Aquacomputer.
Wenn's nur darum geht, festzustellen, ob die Pumpe läuft, würde ich zu dem hier raten - da ist gleich ein Filter mit drin und der kann nie schaden.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, denn es gibt nur zwei Stück am Markt. Der eine ist ne Durchflussbremse und von einer Firma, die ich aus persönlichen Gründen nicht empfehle, der Koolance lässt sich ausschließlich via Mainboard auslesen und ist damit arg unpraktisch, wenn man doch mal ne Lüftersteuerung kauft, und sonderlich exakt soll er auch nicht sein. Da man Durchflusswerte nur zum Fachsimpeln braucht, lautet die Empfehlung also, das Geld zu sparen.



Ok mein Dank sei dein (dann kauf ich mir ein Eis)


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Übersicht. Und ich dachte schon ich hätte mit dem billigen Plastikbomber Mist gekauft  Ich hab allerdings die kleinere Variante, dürfte sich aber wohl nicht so viel nehmen. Nur etwas laut finde ich ihn - klackert ganz schön...

Was ich beim AC besser finde sind die ggü. liegende Anschlüsse, da findet man eher nen Platz den zu verstecken, als mit dem „Wendeanschlüssen“


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man sollte die Gesamtlänge bei gegenüberliegenden Anschlüssen nicht unterschätzen, so viel gerade Leitung muss man erstmal haben. Bei Anschlüssen auf einer Seite kann das Ding dagegen einfach innen leeren Laufwerksschacht.


----------



## mojoxy (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Anschlüssen auf einer Seite kann das Ding dagegen einfach innen leeren Laufwerksschacht.


Das dachte ich auch, leider ist das Teil (inkl. Kabel) zu hoch für einen 5,25" Schacht... Liegend wäre vielleicht noch möglich, weiß jedoch nicht wie stabil, das Teil dann da steht!? Zudem müsste ich dann wieder das Wasser ablassen und neue Schläuche schneiden. Das System ist gerade einigermaßen entlüftet... Also nee


----------



## Resax (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen,

hab mal ne Frage gibts bei der HD6990 auch solche Firmen wie EvGA wo die Garantie vorhanden bleibt wenn man den Kühler wechselt??


----------



## 804935 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, 
 ich habe mir das Prachtstück Evga GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 gegönnt, in dem glauben, eine Wasserkühlung kann ich doch mit links einbauen...naja epic fail !
 Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was das wirklich BESTE Wasser-Kühlsystem für diese Grafikkarte ist ?
 ein Link zu einem kompletten Wasserkühlsystem wäre mir auch eine Hilfe.
 Bitte beachtet, dass es mir nur auf die Leistung, nicht auf den Preis ankommt !

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Resax schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage gibts bei der HD6990 auch solche Firmen wie EvGA wo die Garantie vorhanden bleibt wenn man den Kühler wechselt??


Nein, EVGA verteibt nur Nvidia GPU's. Ausser du kaufst dir die Karte mit vormontiertem Kühler aus nem Shop.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Guckst Du da und dort.
Da Caseking die so fertig verkauft, müssen die auch Garantie und Gewährleistung geben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Resax (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also gibts keine firma die noch garantie nach dem Kühlerwechsel gibt?

PS: der Kühlerwechsel ist ja kein Problem, aber wenn dann doch zb nach ein paar Monaten sie kaputt gehen sollte, hätte ich halt ca 550€ verloren.


----------



## mojoxy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es für Radeon / AMD Karten keinen Hersteller bei dem die Garantie nicht erlischt, wenn man den Kühler anfasst. Habe vor ca. einem halben Jahr selbst danach gesucht und konnte keinen finden


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine, mal was in einer PCGH gelesen zu haben.

Irgendeinen gibt's, Gigabyte, EVGA?
€dit: ich habe eben nachgesehen: Asus gibt die Garantie auch nach Kühlerwechsel - wenn der Originalkühler bei der RMA wieder drauf ist!

Guckst Du mal hier.

Rein rechtlich ist die Sache wohl so: wenn in der Dokumentation (Handbuch, Cd, Quick-InstallGuide - einfach alles!)  zur Grafikkarte kein Hinweis steht, dass bei Kühlerwechsel die Garantie/Gewährleistung erlischt, dann ist die Garantie/Gewährleistungauch nach dem Kühlerwechsel gegeben.
Und: der entsprechende Hinweis muss in Deiner Landessprache - also in der Regel in Deutsch - erfolgen!
Ein Hinweis in Englisch oder einer anderen Sprache ist meines Wissens ebenso unzureichend wie der Aufkleber 'Garuanty void if removed'.

Notfalls mal 'nen Anwalt fragen - bei einer teuren Karte lohnt sich das schon.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Resax (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich meine, mal was in einer PCGH gelesen zu haben.
> 
> Irgendeinen gibt's, Gigabyte, EVGA?
> €dit: ich habe eben nachgesehen: Asus gibt die Garantie auch nach Kühlerwechsel - wenn der Originalkühler bei der RMA wieder drauf ist!
> ...


 
Danke Jochen


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut zu wissen!
jochen danke für die ausführliche Erklärung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich ist die Sache wohl so: wenn in der Dokumentation (Handbuch, Cd, Quick-InstallGuide - einfach alles!)  zur Grafikkarte kein Hinweis steht, dass bei Kühlerwechsel die Garantie/Gewährleistung erlischt, dann ist die Garantie/Gewährleistungauch nach dem Kühlerwechsel gegeben.
> Und: der entsprechende Hinweis muss in Deiner Landessprache - also in der Regel in Deutsch - erfolgen!
> Ein Hinweis in Englisch oder einer anderen Sprache ist meines Wissens ebenso unzureichend wie der Aufkleber 'Garuanty void if removed'.
> 
> Notfalls mal 'nen Anwalt fragen - bei einer teuren Karte lohnt sich das schon.



Die Frage kannst du dir sparen. Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers und wenn du dich darauf berufen willst, das du die Garantiebestimmungen nicht lesen konntest, dann kannst du nicht mal mehr behaupten, du würdest überhaupt Garantie erwarten. Desweiteren klammern quasi alle Garantiebestimmungen unsachgemäßen Gebrauch aus und "Auseinandernehmen" gehört nicht zur sachgemäßen Verwendung.


----------



## Gnome (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich meine, mal was in einer PCGH gelesen zu haben.
> Rein rechtlich ist die Sache wohl so: wenn in der Dokumentation (Handbuch, Cd, Quick-InstallGuide - einfach alles!)  zur Grafikkarte kein Hinweis steht, dass bei Kühlerwechsel die Garantie/Gewährleistung erlischt, dann ist die Garantie/Gewährleistungauch nach dem Kühlerwechsel gegeben.
> Und: der entsprechende Hinweis muss in Deiner Landessprache - also in der Regel in Deutsch - erfolgen!
> Ein Hinweis in Englisch oder einer anderen Sprache ist meines Wissens ebenso unzureichend wie der Aufkleber 'Garuanty void if removed'.


 
Das wäre allerdings auch mal ne interessante Sache, die mich interessieren würde. Es gibt doch hier im Forum zahlreiche Jura-Studenten. Die Schlaumeier könnten mal antanzen und die Sache klären 


///Edit:

Man muss aber auch beachten, dass wenn beispielsweise eine Graka von nem Hersteller aus nem anderen Land kommt, der hier in Deutschland keinen Sitz hat, die Regeln aus dem Land gelten, wo die Karte herkommt. Soweit ich weiß. Daher ist es dem Hersteller überlassen, ob er dir Garantie gibt nach Kühlerwechsel oder nicht.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dem Land in dem das Produkt verkauft wird, das recht gilt auch, da muss sich der Hersteller anpassen nicht der Kunde und wenn es der Hersteller nicht macht dann muss es der Händler!
Einer ist immer der Dumme


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

genau das ist der Kasus-Knaksus: die Garantie - die laut Gesetz gewährt werden _muss_ - und die Gewährleistung löst Du beim Händler ein, nicht beim Hersteller!
Denn: der Händler, bei dem ich die Ware gekauft habe, ist mein Vertragspartner, nicht der Hersteller.

Es gibt Hersteller - wenn auch vielleicht nicht im PC-Bereich - welche die RMA _ausschließlich_ über den Fachhandel abwickeln und _nicht _direkt mit dem Endverbraucher.
Die (leidvolle) Erfahrung musste ich auch schon machen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt keine staatlichen Regelungen für Hersteller. Der deutsche Händler muss Gewährleistung nach deutschem Recht bieten (was einem im Falle von zerlegten Grafikkarten nicht sonderlich viel nützt), das wars. Der Hersteller kann Regelungen treffen, wie er lustig ist - ist dem Kunden überlassen, ob er ein Produkt zu diesen Konditionen kaufen möchte.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Der deutsche Händler muss Gewährleistung nach deutschem Recht bieten (was einem im Falle von zerlegten Grafikkarten nicht sonderlich viel nützt), das wars.


Also muss man auf die Gutmütigkeit des Händlers hoffen wenn beim Umbau der Graka auf Wakü was schief geht.


----------



## Gnome (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach verdammt...was red ich denn hier . Es gibt ja immer noch den Händler. LoL...den hab ich grad voll vergessen 

Nur wie siehts aus, wenn man in nem speziell ausländischen Shop bestellt und es importiert? Da sehn die Gesetze ja ein wenig anders aus...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Es gibt Hersteller - wenn auch vielleicht nicht im PC-Bereich - welche die RMA _ausschließlich_ über den Fachhandel abwickeln und _nicht _direkt mit dem Endverbraucher.
> Die (leidvolle) Erfahrung musste ich auch schon machen.


Samsung macht das z.B. bei seinen Festplatten. 
Zumindest würde man das gerne, MF stellt sich aber immer so quer dass ich bis jetzt bei zwei Defekten zwei mal direkt mit Samsung "verhandeln" musste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Also muss man auf die Gutmütigkeit des Händlers hoffen wenn beim Umbau der Graka auf Wakü was schief geht.



In der Praxis: Genau.
Rein rechtlich müsste der Hersteller seiner Gewährleistung nachkommen, wenn du den Fehler nicht durch deine Bastelei verursacht hast (die Gewährleistung wird dadurch afaik nur eingeschränkt, nicht aufgehoben) - aber bei einer Montage eines neuen Kühlers, die bekanntermaßen leicht zu Schäden führt, wärst sicherlich du derjenige, der das mit einem Gutachten einklagen muss. Und das kostet dich erstmal wesentlich mehr, als eine neue Grafikkarte.



Gnome schrieb:


> Nur wie siehts aus, wenn man in nem speziell ausländischen Shop bestellt und es importiert? Da sehn die Gesetze ja ein wenig anders aus...


 
Wenn du Ware von einem ausländischen Shop importierst, ist das dein Bier. Der Shop muss sich nur an die Gesetze seines Landes halten und wenn du ihn zu irgendwas zwingen wolltest, müsstest du sogar die Klage vor Ort erheben.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Samsung macht das z.B. bei seinen Festplatten.
> Zumindest würde man das gerne, MF stellt sich aber immer so quer dass ich bis jetzt bei zwei Defekten zwei mal direkt mit Samsung "verhandeln" musste.


 
Gerade bei Festplatten muss man zudem auch noch auf Grauimporte aufpassen. Denn die Hersteller geben nicht weltweit die gleiche Garantie, verlangen aber auch nicht die gleichen Preise. Gerade eBay-Reseller verdienen sich eine goldene Nase daran, dass sie die Dinger in Vorderasien in großer Zahl billig einkaufen und dann hier teuer verhökern. Nur: Der Hersteller verbietet das eigentlich und koppelt die Garantie natürlich an das Laufwerk - und die beträgt dann ggf. nur 6 Monate, während auf dem deutschen Markt eigentlich 3 Jahre gewährt werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Grund, lieber bei renomierten Shops zu kaufen - und ein paar Euros mehr hinzulegen - als bei dubiosen E-Bay-Händlern.


----------



## Timmynator (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> die Garantie - die laut Gesetz gewährt werden _muss_ - und die Gewährleistung löst Du beim Händler ein, nicht beim Hersteller!
> Denn: der Händler, bei dem ich die Ware gekauft habe, ist mein Vertragspartner, nicht der Hersteller.



Schienenbruch, du hast da was falsch verstanden. Garantie und Gewährleistung sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge. 

Laut Kaufrecht stehen dir als Verbraucher gem. §13 BGB bei Rechts- (§434 BGB) und/oder Sachmängeln (§435 BGB) die Ansprüche aus $437 BGB zu. Diese sind (und zwar in dieser Reihenfolge abzuarbeiten) Nacherfüllung, Rücktritt/Minderung des Kaufpreises, Schadenersatz/Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen. Zur genauen Abwicklung dienen die dort entsprechend angegebenen weiteren Paragraphen. Diese Ansprüche unterliegen einer Verjährungsfrist, die in $438 BGB geregelt ist. Für die hier geschilderten Fälle zählen 438 I Nr. 3 sowie zur Festlegung des Fristbeginns 438 II, demnach also 2 Jahre ab Ablieferung bzw. Gefahrenübergang. So ergeben sich die berühmten 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.
*
Garantie *hingegen ist laut §443 BGB eine (freiwillig) vom Verkäufer für eine bestimmte Zeit *zusätzlich *übernommene Beschaffenheits- oder Haltbarkeitsgarantie. Diese kann erheblich kürzer oder länger ausfallen als es die o.g. Regelungen erfordern, selbige Ansprüche und Regelungen bleiben jedoch von einer Garantie unberührt.

Leider werden beide Begriffe häufig synonym verwendet.

€dit: Der Vollständigkeit des aufgeführten Zitats halber sei noch angeführt, dass der Händler zwar dein Vertragspartner ist, dieser aber Rückgriffsansprüche gegenüber seinem Lieferanten hat, der wiederum Ansprüche gegenüber seinem Lieferanten etc. bis zum Hersteller hat. Das dürfte (neben Kostenersparnis) ein Grund sein, warum manche Händler RMA-Angelegenheiten direkt über den Hersteller/Lieferanten machen lassen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Wobei die Reihenfolge der Abarbeitung nicht festgelegt ist: die Wahl trifft beim _ersten_ Schaden der Händler/Verkäufer; tritt der _gleiche_ Schaden nochmals auf, hat die Wahl der Käufer/Verbraucher.

Im Klartext: der Händler kann Dir schon beim ersten Schaden kostenlos Ersatz zur Verfügung stellen.
Ist das Ersatzstück ebenfalls schadhaft - mit dem gleichen Fehler wie die Ursprungsware - so hast Du die Wahl, ob Du vom Vertrag zurück trittst (=Geld zurück), Minderung erhältst (=ein Teil Geld zurück) oder ein Austausch- oder instand gesetztes Gerät akzeptierst.
Ich habe den ganzen Zirkus nach neuem Gewährleistungsrecht bis vor Gericht durch gezogen - wegen einem MP3-Player für 70€.....und Recht bekommen.

Im übrigen ändert das nichts daran, dass mein Vertragspartner der _Händler _ist - und _nicht _der Hersteller.
Sonst müsste ich ja ein defektes Gerät ggf. um die halbe Welt nach Japan, Taiwan oder so schicken - wo kein Mensch deutsch spricht....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du Ware von einem ausländischen Shop importierst, ist das dein Bier. Der Shop muss sich nur an die Gesetze seines Landes halten und wenn du ihn zu irgendwas zwingen wolltest, müsstest du sogar die Klage vor Ort erheben.


 
Ah - Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Timmynator (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wobei die Reihenfolge der Abarbeitung nicht festgelegt ist: die Wahl trifft beim _ersten_ Schaden der Händler/Verkäufer; tritt der _gleiche_ Schaden nochmals auf, hat die Wahl der Käufer/Verbraucher.



Womit dann doch eine Reihenfolge festgelegt ist  Es ging mir nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass man rein rechtlich (bzw. in der Theorie) z.B. nicht direkt mindern oder vom Vertrag zurücktreten könnte, sondern an die o.g. Reihenfolge gebunden ist. Fernabsatzgesetz und dergleichen jetzt mal aussen vor, kann die Praxis (je nach Kulanz des Händlers) anders aussehen und macht dementsprechend weniger Arbeit. 



> Im Klartext: der Händler kann Dir schon beim ersten Schaden kostenlos Ersatz zur Verfügung stellen.


Je nach Gegenstand ist das häufig die sinnvollere und schnellere Alternative als Nacherfüllung durch Reparatur  Aber somit ist es Nacherfüllung und alle sind (hoffentlich) glücklich. 



> Im übrigen ändert das nichts daran, dass mein Vertragspartner der _Händler _ist - und _nicht _der Hersteller.


Natürlich. Ich wollte mit dem Rückgriffsanspruch nur verdeutlichen, dass der Händler die ganze Gewährleistungssache dann über seine Rechte bis zum Hersteller zurückführen kann. 



> Sonst müsste ich ja ein defektes Gerät ggf. um die halbe Welt nach Japan, Taiwan oder so schicken - wo kein Mensch deutsch spricht....


Was nicht vorkommen sollte, aber manchmal (s. Olstyle oben) doch passieren kann...


----------



## Less_Is_More (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und an wen sollte man sich zuerst wenden, wenn es ein problem gibt? händler, oder gleich hersteller?


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich an den Händler.
Ich würde aber vorher beim Support mal anfragen, ob man das auch direkt über den Hersteller abwickeln kann (beQuiet hat bei mir vor 1,5 Jahren mal vorbildlich gehandelt).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man nicht gerade gutes vom Herstellersupport hört (sehr empfehlen kann ich Cherry  ), dann würde ich immer erst beim Händler anfragen. Viele Hersteller haben maximal ein RMA-Zentrum für ganz Europa (auch wenn sie ggf. eine deutsche Adresse und Supportabteilung haben) und z.T. hat dass dann nicht mal ein eigenes Lager, sondern sammelt nur die Fälle. Ich musste mal OCZ-RAM austauschen, das 5-6 Wochen gedauert, weil es letztlich doch über Taiwan lief (ich spreche seitdem von wait-a- Lifetime Warranty und kaufe G.Skill. Zumal das Austauschpäärchen nach nem halben Jahr wieder hinüber war).


----------



## Less_Is_More (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe mal an ein netzteil an enermax geschickt und dort hat alles problemlos geklappt. war aber auch nur die RMA abteilung soweit ich weiß.....

also grundsätzlich erst beim händler anfragen, aber dieser kann ja "nur" austauschen und nicht reparieren, bzw. selbst an den hersteller schicken.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Erfahrungen:

-beQuiet:
Sehr zu empfehlen. Angerufen (2 Monate nach dem Ende des 24h-Pick-Up Service) und gefragt wie es am besten geht.
Als Antwort kam, ich solle das Netzteil einschicken; mit Rechnung, aber ohne Kabel und Zubehör. Freitags zur Post gebracht und Mittwochs schon ein neues, eingeschweißtes Netzteil samt Zubehör gehabt (sogar DarkPower Pro 550 statt 530, weil EOL).

-Corsair:
ebenfalls sehr gut; bei defektem RAM ins Forum geschrieben. Da bekommt man vom "RAM-guy" ein RMA-Ticket samt Postschein. Ausdrucken, draufkleben und ab nach California. Allerdings hatte ich bereits eine Woche und einen Tag später schon neuen RAM in der Hand, ebenfalls frisch aus den Staaten.
Wie das von Statten gegangen ist, weiß ich heut noch nicht 

-Asus:
Notebook-RMA (Reparatur Mainboard bzw. Austausch) war in Ordnung; nicht der schnellste aber OK (3 Wochen).
Mainboard -> lieber via Händler machen 


Bei Händlern hab ich durchwachsene Erfahrungen gemacht; von "Wie?! Schon da?! Das ging ja schnell..." bis zu "Also so langsam könnte das mal nach 2 Monaten ankommen..."


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei die Händler meist nix für können. Die schicken den defekten Kram ja auch nur zum Distributor weiter, und der dann zum Hersteller. Das kann halt dauern.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne Namen zu nennen:
Wenn ich eine defekte Grafikkarte an den Händler schicken und nach 4 Wochen immer noch nichts damit passiert ist, was ich aber erst auf Anfrage erfahre, und die Grafikkarte dann auf Bitten überprüft und an den Hersteller zur Weiterbearbeitung gesendet wird, ist das nur dreist.

PS:
Nach 8 Wochen habe ich eine Gutschrift bekommen und habe eine andere Grafikkarte gekauft. Irgendwann wurde es mir zu bunt 
Und NEIN, es handelte sich nicht um einen kleinen Shop mit nur mittelmäßiger Bewertung, sondern um einen recht namenhaften Händler mit viel Rot auf der Online-Präsenz (Alternate ist nicht gemeint)... ob das Ausnahme oder Regelfall war, kann ich nicht sagen. Seit diesem Vorfall habe ich dort nichts mehr bestellt und werde es vermutlich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, sowas ist dreist. Ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum die Kunden nicht regelmäßig über den derzeitigen Status benachrichtigt werden. Kann doch kein großer Aufwand sein, da etwas zu programmieren das das automatisch erledigt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Gab's für RMA nicht auch 'ne gesetzliche Maximalfrist?
3 Wochen oder so?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö...wart aktuell bei Sparkle auch auf meine Graka RMA seit 3 Wochen...kp wieso das so lange dauert. Die nehmen die doch eh und hauen die weg und schicken ne neue zu 

Reparationen dauern doch viel zu lange und kosten immens. Das kann keiner bezahlen...


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reparationen, mein lieber Gnome, sind Kriegsentschädigungen...auch wenn sicher jeder weiß, dass du damit Reparaturen ausdrücken möchtest. 
Allerdings teile ich deinen Grundgedanken, dass man nur seltenst ein wirklich repariertes Gerät und stattdessen eher ein neues erhält. Kann man als Hersteller viel besser abschreiben


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei oft fraglich ist, ob eine Reparatur überhaupt möglich ist.
Mianboards sind in bis zu 7 Lagen gearbeitet - da kann ein Mensch kaum noch dran löten.
Und ein Roboter kann so was auch (noch?) nicht reparieren.

Also ist es technisch meist kaum machbar - und bei dem heutigen Verhältnis Lohn/Material-Kosten auch nicht mehr lohnend.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wobei oft fraglich ist, ob eine Reparatur überhaupt möglich ist.
> Mianboards sind in bis zu 7 Lagen gearbeitet - da kann ein Mensch kaum noch dran löten.
> Und ein Roboter kann so was auch (noch?) nicht reparieren.
> 
> ...



Stimm ich vollens zu nur sollten die MB-Hersteller mal etwas Punkt recycling tun - weil die jetzige wegwerf Gesellschaft is resourcen verschwendung pur (allein was da endelmetall drinnsteckt - Mb [n der Masse betrachtet])


----------



## Jacke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hardware wird recycelt ist zwar teuer wird aber gemacht. Ja auch der Elektroschrott von firmen. Firmen bezahlen Geld dafür das er abgeholt wird und der Schroot Händler recycelt ihn und verkauft die Edelmetalle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Gab's für RMA nicht auch 'ne gesetzliche Maximalfrist?
> 3 Wochen oder so?
> ...


 
Es gibt irgendwo den Passus, dass man auf Wandlung (d.h. Auszahlung des Wertes bestehen kann), wenn der Händler eine Reperatur nicht in angemessener Zeit vornimmt. Afaik ist es im PC-Bereich ne "in 2 Wochen" Fristsetzung nach vier Wochen Wartezeit okay. Mit RMA/nicht RMA hat das aber nichts zu tun, sondern einfach mit der Gewährleistung. Wenn der Händler die nicht zeitnah erfüllt, weil er sie via RMA auf den Hersteller abwälst, ist das sein Bier.
Umgekehrt dürftest du keine Rechte haben, wenn du die Sache selbst einschickst. Dann gilt wieder: Garantie ist freiwillig, der Hersteller darf die Regeln diktieren.
(Deswegen hab ich auch weiter oben Cherry als positives Beispiel genannt: Die schicken einem direkt die Austauschtastatur zu, erst nach erhalt schickt man die alte zickige zurück   )


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Das hatte ich mit meinem Samsung-22"-Monitor: die haben vor Ort ausgetauscht!
Ich habe einen Termin vereinbart, der Fahrer von einem Paketdienst kam vorbei und hat den Monitor 1:1 getauscht - und damit war die Sache für mich erledigt!

Das ist Service!

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Maneus Calgar (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hatte ich mir meiner RMA bei Gainward auch glück hatt nicht ganz 2 wochen gedauert, kamm zwar mit der bemerkung es wäre kein fehler zu finden zurück aber seitdem ist alles bestens , plötzlich 10°C weniger und keinen schleifenden lüfter mehr
ist auch eindeutig meine karte 
die abwicklung lief über den käsekönig


----------



## fuSi0n (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das hatte ich mit meinem Samsung-22"-Monitor: die haben vor Ort ausgetauscht!
> Ich habe einen Termin vereinbart, der Fahrer von einem Paketdienst kam vorbei und hat den Monitor 1:1 getauscht - und damit war die Sache für mich erledigt!
> ...



Hatte genau das gleiche mit nem BenQ Monitor. EIn Tag später war nen neuer da ^^


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wäre doch schön, wenn es mit dem Thema mal wieder Richtung Wakü gehen würde. Bezüglich RMA, Garantie, Gewährleistung und deren Abwicklung gibt es diverse Threads in anderen Unterforen.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (29. Juni 2011)

Ist die backplate des kryous xt eigentlich universal und somit bei amd und intel gleich ? Ne intel halterung des pro passt ja an den xt nur das mit der backplate ist mir unklar.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei genauem Betrachten der Backplate dürfte dir deine Frage beantwortet werden.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ich keine habe schlecht, nehme aber mal an ja da sie bei keinem umrüstkit dabei ist


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB (Lund) sprudelt wie ein Wasserfall (kein Strudel), woran kanns liegen bzw wie kann ich das ändern?!

Die Wakü läuft zusammengerechnet seid über 10Std, dürfte somit keine Luft mehr im Kreislauf sein, nur das meine Laing durch das Problem minimal Luftblasen ansaugt.
Der AGB ist zu gut 3/4 befüllt.
Kreislauf: AGB -> Pump->DFM -> CPU-> 140er Radi-> 420er Radi-> AGB


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasserfall ohne Pumpe im Kreislauf?! 
Laing vllt drosseln?
Entweder über Steuerung oder Kabeladapter (wenn sie bei 9V anläuft).


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe eingefügt.

Bei der Steuerung bekomme ich die Software noch nicht zu laufen, da das Aquasuite 2012 Beta die Installation verweigert  (Thread dafür läuft dafür schon)



> Laing vllt drosseln?



Muss doch eine andere Lösung geben.


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Filterschwamm... oder über Komponenten den Durchfluss drosseln


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Maneus Calgar schrieb:


> da ich keine habe schlecht, nehme aber mal an ja da sie bei keinem umrüstkit dabei ist


 AT hat Bilder vom Zubehör.


----------



## fuSi0n (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm meint ihr ich kann mit meinem 420er Slim noch eine GTX470 kühlen ? Momentan ist nen 955 BE @ 3.6 + NB + GTX275 drin. DIe GTX 275 hat wenn man den Test glauben mag eine ungefäh 20-40 Watt geringere Leistungsaufnahme. Also nicht viel unter der 470er. Unter Spielelast wird mein Wasser 38-40 °C warm.


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Machbar ist es sicher, die Temps werden aber natürlich etwas schlechter, sollten aber noch locker im Rahmen sein. Alternativ müssen die Lüfter eben etwas schneller drehen.


----------



## Superman8770 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe einen mora 3 mit derzeit 4x180mm Lüftern am Laufen. Derzeit rennen daran von Silverstone SST-FN181.
Jetzt will ich auf die Rückseite nochmal 4 Lüfter am besten von derselben Sorte Tran machen.
Die jetzigen hatte ich bei AT geholt gehabt. Wollte die neuen 4 auch  gleich wieder da holen und habe festgestellt dass es die bei denen nicht  mehr gibt (art.nr. 79042).
Bei der Suche auf geizhals.at habe ich festgestellt dass die nur noch von 2 Händlern angeboten werden (SilverStone FN181, 180x180x32mm, 700rpm, 169m³/h, 18dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland). Der erste hat sie nie auf Lager und der andere ist mir zu teuer.
Nun habe ich sie nochmal gefunden bei highflow.nl (Silverstone 180MM Fan SST-FN181).
Ich habe aber leider noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Shop gemacht und hoffe auf euch.
Kann man da einfach ohne Bedenken bestellen? oder kann mir einer einen  anderen Lüfter empfehlen?Ich denke mal das es schon besser wäre wenn  immer die gleichen tran rennen.

mfg


----------



## Malkolm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die FN181 werden anscheinend nichtmehr hergestellt. Die FN-181-BL sollten fast identisch sein und sind bei AT auch im Bundle verfügbar.
Alternativ die Phobya G-Silent 18, welche baugleich mit den Silverstone sind.

Aber warum willst du denn 8 Lüfter ranhängen? Viel bessere Temperaturen sind nicht zu erwarten, dafür aber wohl mehr Lautstärke. Das System aus deiner Sig sollte mit einem Mora doch ausreichend kühl und leise sein.


----------



## Superman8770 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, der FN-181-BL ist denke ich mal gleich mit denen die ich habe. Nur mein moar ist schwarz. denke das das nicht gerade nen blickfang wird wenn da weise lüfter montiert sind.

mfg


----------



## Elvis3000 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier bei amazon gibbet noch welche.................http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...p_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new&tag=ciao-ce-mp-21

edit: ups ...auch nur einer!......jo werden wohl nimmer hergestellt.
nehm einfach die phobya.


----------



## Superman8770 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die gibts aber nur als slim (25mm) in schwarz und die mit 32mm in schwarz und roten flügeln.
ich werde warscheinlich die SST-AP-181 nehmen und die dann runterregeln das die nicht auf 1200 umdrehungen laufen.

Meine derzeitigen 4 lüfter laufen alle über ein poweramp. denkt ihr das ich 8 lüfter an einen poweramp hängen kann.

mfg


----------



## wheeler (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
mal abgesehen vom sleeve,gibts hier ein todo wie man kabel selbst machen kann,wo steht,welcher querschnitt die litzen haben müssen etc`?


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat aber ziemlich wenig mit Wakü zutun. Verlängerungen etc. tuns nicht? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ohne Sleeves
Dann schau doch mal in der Bucht nach einem alten Netzteil. Da haste viele Kabel in vielen Farben mit dem richtigen Durchmesser.
Und bei http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7189_Kupferlitze-isoliert-1x0-14mm--10m-gelb.html steht auch der Durchmesser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dann in der Moddingecke vergraben, aber ich wüsste nichts davon.


----------



## Malkolm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja so großartig viel gibts da aber auch nicht zu sagen.
Die Tachosignalkabel z.B. brauchen keinen großen Querschnitt.
Die anderen je nachdem wieviel Strom du durchjagst. Bis 1A reichen 0,25mm², mehr Strom geht zwar auch dadurch, würde aber dann eher zu 0,5mm² oder mehr raten.


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schonmal jemand Textmarkertinte als Wasserzusatz probiert?
Únd gibts eigentlich einen Sammethread oder sowas über Wasserzusätze?Also welcher Zusatz ausflockt und sowas?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Luxx gibt es dazu nen Thread.


----------



## wheeler (3. Juli 2011)

Hi
Uv Schläuche und wasserzusatz mit uv "leuchtmittel " ist das sinnvoll ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. UV Zusätze taugen nichts und durch den Schlauch sieht man davon ehh nichts.


----------



## wheeler (3. Juli 2011)

Ok gut zu wissen ,danke


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche 140mm Lüfter sind gut für Radis geeignet und haben einen annehmbaren Preis? Mommentan tendiere ich zum Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XK2


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Phobya Lüfter sind auch OK.


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde Enermax T.B. Silence oder Noiseblocker Black SilentPro kaufen.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn Noisis in der Auswahl stehen dann nimmt man auch Noisis  

Mfg


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut. Dann nehm ich die Noiseblocker BlackSilent XK. THX für die schnelle Auskunft


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich irgendwie die mögliche Wärmeabfuhr in Watt von einem 120er Radi ausrechnen ? Bzw frag ich mich ob ich mein delta Wasser/Luft um 3-4 °C senken kann. MOmentan wird mein Wasser an der heißen Radiatorseite 40°C beim Spielen, da er leider die Luft aus dem gehäuse zieht. Dabei muss ich die Lüfter aufdrehen was mich einfach stört. und delta T Luft-Gehäuse/Luft-Zimmer ist ~8°C obwohl NB, GPU und CPU unter Wasser sind.
Die Graka teilt das gehäuse quasi in 2 Bereiche. oben kommt kein vernünftiger Luftstrom zustande, wobei eigentlich ein recht starker Kamineffekt wirken sollte.
Würde ich hinten eine Radi ranschnallen, würde warme Luft ins Gehäuse kommen.
Oder änder ich den Luftstrom in dem der 420er oben reinpustet und unten die beiden 120er rausziehen ?
Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich wieder bessere Temps wenn ich den Radiator wieder auf Abstandshülsen auf den Deckel setze, meinen neuen Deckel der hier eh rumsteht einbaue und so konstengünstig glücklich werde, oder ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du mit 8°C kälterer Außenluft arbeitest wird deine Wassertemp. auch um ca. 8° sinken. 
Wenn deine Luftgekühlten Komponenten kühl genug sind, dann kannst du das problemlos machen.

Eine Verdoppelung der Radifläche bedeutet (theoretisch) eine Halbierung des Deltas Luft-Wasser. Ein 120er wär bei dir ca. 1/4 mehr, also würden das Delta von ca. 10° auf ca. 9° sinken.

PS: Ich rechne ca. 75W pro 120er Radi, einige rechnen mit 100W, das ist von der Drehzahl und der Art des Radis und deinen Ansprüchen abhängig.

PPS: Bei dem Gehäuse würde ich oben den Radi einblasen und den vorderen und den hinteren Lüfter rausblasen lassen.


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das werde ich auch so jetzt probieren *schraub*


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fein Wasser nur noch 33-34°C hab ich mal wieder nen Radi gespart


----------



## b0s (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich je nach Konfiguration übrigens durchaus empfehlen in Betracht zu ziehen/auszuprobieren auch von oben reinblasen zu lassen. Hab nen Dual im Boden und einen im Deckel (je 240). Dazu je einen Lüfter vorne(140) und hinten(120).

Anfangs hatte ich vorne und unten kalt ansaugend und nach oben hin rausblausend montiert, doch meine HDDs (2 Stück in den 5,25" Schächten) wurden mangels Luftstrom sehr warm. Hab dann die Deckellüfter auch frischluftanziehend montiert und dafür die Lüfter vorne und hinten hinausblasend montiert. Seitdem sind meine HDDs kühler, das Wasser und damit die Komponenten ebenfalls.


----------



## D0pefish (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Billige 3200 upm Lüfter an 5 V sind gerade nach mehrjährigem Gebrauch viel laufruhiger wie eure ganzen sogenannten Silent-Lüfter 
Da muss ich seit Jahren drüber lachen. sry Aber wer es braucht. Immer zu...


----------



## Uter (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was genau willst du uns damit sagen? Dass du einen Lüfter mit ca. 1300rpm als silent bezeichnest? Manche Leute finden, dass auch 800rpm nicht silent sind (zumindest bei 120ern). Nicht jeder hört gleich schlecht.


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



D0pefish schrieb:


> Billige 3200 upm Lüfter an 5 V sind gerade nach mehrjährigem Gebrauch viel laufruhiger wie eure ganzen sogenannten Silent-Lüfter
> Da muss ich seit Jahren drüber lachen. sry Aber wer es braucht. Immer zu...


 
Wenn du jung bist, versuche ab und zu einen Abend am Wochenende ohne Disco auszukommen.
Wenn du mittleren Alters bist ist eh alles zu spät, dann musst du dich wohl früh an eine Hörhilfe gewöhnen.
Wenn du höheren Semesters bist, schalte dein Hörgerät ein (alternativ: wechsel die Baterien).

Dann schalte deinen Rechner mit deinen "Silent"-Lüftern ein und du wirst sehen, dass Lüfter mit 3200@12V auch bei 5V nicht leise sind. Erst ab 0V sind diese leise genug.
Ich für meinen Teil hab es gerne still, sprich meine Lüfter drehen Idle mit 500UpM. Selbst das ist beim Einschlafen manchmal schon zu laut.


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn du jung bist, versuche ab und zu einen Abend am Wochenende ohne Disco auszukommen.
> Wenn du mittleren Alters bist ist eh alles zu spät, dann musst du dich wohl früh an eine Hörhilfe gewöhnen.
> Wenn du höheren Semesters bist, schalte dein Hörgerät ein (alternativ: wechsel die Baterien).
> 
> ...


 Womöglich sind die so Silent, weil das Lager schon Hinüber ist und die Lüfter garnichtmehr anlaufen
gib mal einen Tropfen Öl ins Lager.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
hab eine Frage die sicher schon tausnd mal gefragt worden ist, aber in der neuen PCGH Ausgabe 08/11 wird von nur Destiliertewasser im Kühlkreislauf abgeraten WTF. Angeblich bilden sich bei 40 grad Bakterien und algen.
Weiters sollte man immer nen Korosionschutz nehmen (wird auch im ARTIKEL erwähnt). Nur wenn man im Kreislauf MESSING drinn hat gibts maximal EDELROST den besagten grünspan aber mehr net ^^


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wo ist da jetzt die Frage?
Bei reinem Destilliertem Wasser können sich Algen und Bakterien bilden, was aber nicht unbedingt immer geschieht. Also korosionschutz ist schon zu empfehlen, da du ja nicht nur die reinen Metalle im Kreislauf hast, sondern teilweise auch vernickelte Kühler und solche Sachen. Mit Korosionsschutz ist man halt auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tjo - das ist halt die Meinung des Autors gewürzt mit der Vorsicht, die ein Printmagazin walten lassen muss.
Die Meinung/Erfahrung des Forums findet man hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/24478-schlechte-erfahrungen-ohne-wasserzusatz.html
(hab ich im Feedbackthread zur Ausgabe auch schon gepostet, mal gucken, ob sich dadurch jemand mit den bislang unauffindbaren Negativbeispielen einfindet)


----------



## Malkolm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessanter finde ich da schon den Absatz zu den Nanofluiden, der sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen deckt.


----------



## mochti01 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Messing und Kupfer vertragen sich übrignes einwandfrei miteinander, da braucht man keine Angst haben. Was mir noch bei den Zusätzen aufgefallen ist, dass ich mit reinem destillierten Wasser gut 20% mehr Durchfluss habe, als mit DP Ultra rot, was mich aber nicht weiter stört


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Wie kommt das denn?

Bei mir steht auch DP rot im Regal - ist das so 'fett'?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du Ablagerungen oder ähnliches durch das Aquacomputer Double bestätigen?
Bin auch am überlegen mir transparente Schläuche zu kaufen und dann da die blaue Version (ohne UV) reinzuhauen


----------



## mochti01 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also beim roten lagert sich nix ab. Ich verwende es mit Tygon seit gut einem halben Jahr. Die Schläuche bekommen nachtürlich mit der Zeit einen leichten rotstich, aber wenn man kein klares Wasser reinkippt merkt man nichts. Sie sind immer noch klar wie am ersten Tag. Zu dem blauen kann ich aber nix sagen. Das soll wohl eher türkis sein, als blau. Das schönste blau halt wohl immer noch das Feser. 

Die Molare Masse von Ehtandiol, woraus DP zu einem drittel besteht ist ca. 3x so hoch wie von Wasser. Deshalb sinkt der Durchfluss etwas, was aber nicht weiter tragisch ist. Die Vorteile überwiegen diesen Nachteil in jedem Fall.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade,
habe mir ein dunkles Blau erhofft.
Das Feser soll schnell ausflocken oder irre ich mich?


----------



## mochti01 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also n Bekannter von mir hatte es fast 3 Monate ohne Problem im Kreislauf, was aber natürlich keine Garantie dafür ist, dass es einwandfrei funktioniert. Allerdings ist es wohl momentan das schönste dunkle blau was man bekommt.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mh naja ich traue dem Feser nicht ganz.
Ansonsten bleibt es erstmal bei den blauen Primochill-Schläuchen.
Aber deine Bilder haben mich angespornt


----------



## mochti01 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joa danke, also wie gesagt, mit Tygon und rotem DP Ultra hab ich seit gut einem halben Jahr keinerlei Probleme


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn rot denn in meinen blauen PC passen würde 
Naja die blauen Schläuche sind ja auch nicht so hässlich


----------



## Walt (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer ob es Lüftergitter für 180mm Lüfter gibt? Möchte meinen Mora evtl in nem Mountain Mods verbauen...


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz spontan habe ich da nur Lüftergitter für 200mm gefunden.
Hier der Link


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hatte rotes Feser drin - nie wieder!
Hier mal der Filter - ich denke, das Bild sagt alles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum 'Genuss' noch mal der Filter: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das nach ausgiebigem Spülen mit D-Wasser und zum zweiten Male; mir kommt jedenfalls kein Feser mehr in den Rechner - das hier war nach drei Monaten mit D-Wasser, Feser-Farbe und Feser-Base.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## mochti01 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach du schei** ....   Was für ein Rotz, das ist schon hart


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das zweite Bild sagt alles


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ui fies...
sieht aus als hätte sich der Geist deiner WaKü die Pulsadern aufgeschnitten... wie halb geronnenes Blut


----------



## Walt (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				;3178514 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz spontan habe ich da nur Lüftergitter für 200mm gefunden.
> Hier der Link



Die hab ich auch gefunden. Aber leider keine für 180mm....


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mochti01 schrieb:


> Messing und Kupfer vertragen sich übrignes einwandfrei miteinander, da braucht man keine Angst haben. Was mir noch bei den Zusätzen aufgefallen ist, dass ich mit reinem destillierten Wasser gut 20% mehr Durchfluss habe, als mit DP Ultra rot, was mich aber nicht weiter stört



Passt , werd mal fürn anfang es mit DESTWASSER probieren ^^ ob ich noch g48 dazuleer werma sehn aber ich bin da echt gespannt ob ich mir eine BAKTERIENKULTUR anlege


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das der selbe 3-Pin Stecker wie es die DFM von Aquacomputer haben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, sondern die hier wäre schön gewesen, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## mochti01 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die für den AC DFM hab ich bis jetzt noch nie als einzelnen Stecker gesehen. Zumindest nicht im Einzelhandel. ATX Female Kontakte wie sie aber z.B. in einem 6-Pin PCIe Stromanschluss für eine Grafikkarte drin sind passen. Ich habs mal so gemacht, also nur die Crimps ohne Stecker angesteckt. Musste halt nur die Polung achten, damit das Auslesen funktioniert.


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schön, werds mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer wie ich nen MoRa entlüfte?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einlass Unten, auslass Oben. ansonsten Den radi Drehen, Hilft Immer.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal eine Frage :

Gibs eine Wasserkühlung für die MSI N560 GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC ?


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keinen von der Stange. Das PCB ist nicht im Referenzdesign, ein passender Fullcover-Kühler wäre also eine Sonderanfertigung.
Eine praktikable Lösung wäre jedoch ein GPU-only Kühler, wobei dann aber die TEmperatur der SPannungswandler irgendwann limitiert.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo bekommt man den gute Sonderanfertigungen ?


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juli 2011)

Da fällt mir nur Liquid Exctasy ein.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke da lass ich mir dann 2 Sonderanfertigungen machen. Muss ich für 2 gleiche Kühlungen auch beide Grafikkarten verschicken ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein eine sollte reichen!


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie lange dauert es, bis die Anfertigung fertig ist ? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag am besten bei liquid-extasy nach.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt die werdens wissen 

Ich kauf mir eh erst nächsten Januar eine Wasserkühlung, ich wollte mich nur schon mal ein bisschen informieren


----------



## mochti01 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rechne bei einer Sonderanfertigung bei Liquid Extasy aber mindestens 5-6 Wochen ein.  Marc macht das alleine und ist wohl immer sehr gut ausgelastet. Dafür sind die Ergebnisse sehr sehr gut


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber evtl. ließe sich auch bei AnfiTec oder Klutten & Lehni was machen.
Einfach mal fragen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Afaik machen die Anfis keinen Kühler für Grafikkarte, da zu aufwendig im Vermessen und zu kleine Stückzahlen.
Bei Lehni/Klutten hat man vermutlich mehr Erfolg (auch wenn ich die Chancen recht gering einschätze).

Und bei LE musst du zusätzlich zur langen Wartezeit mit recht hohen Preisen rechnen. Die sind, dadurch dass es sich um Einzelanfertigungen handelt, meißtens jenseits der Grenze, die es sich lohnt für Kühler auszugeben, zumal deine Karten zu geringen Wert haben um diese mit Kühlern für xxx € nachzurüsten.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde eher versuchen, die Karten zu verkaufen oder gegen welche im Ref-Design zu tauschen.
Ich will auch die Arbeit von Marc nicht schlecht machen. Das was er macht, macht er richtig toll... die hohen Preise kommen durch den enormen Aufwand und die geringen Stückzahlen zu Stande.
Alternativ zum Suchen von neuen Karten, kannst du auch eine Sammelbestellung (mit anderen) auf die Beine stellen. Wenn du genug Leute findest, geht der Kühler in Kleinserie und dadurch für alle günstiger. Nagel mich nicht fest, aber ich meine 5% Rabatt ab 5 Stück, ab 10 (oder so) gibts einen umsonst.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die echt so teuer ?? Auf der Website steht 60-80 €.


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Gandalf der Weiße schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die echt so teuer ?? Auf der Website steht 60-80 €.



Was ich so mitbekommen habe liegt der Preis eher bei 80-100 Euro.
Das höchste was ich mitbekommen habe lag bei 120 Euro.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die fürs Referenzdesign kostet glaub ich auch so um den Dreh, dann würde es sich ja eigentlich nicht lohnen die Karten gegen das Referenzdesign zu tauschen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am preiswertesten wärste mit einm GPU-Only-Kühler, passive Kühlkörper für die Spawas und einem Luftzug über die Karten.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte schon lieber die komplette Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann musste in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,
die in meinem TB meinen irgw. mit meinem CPU Kühler stimmt nicht, 
da ich mit meinem i7 auf Vollast ca. 53-56° Coretemps erreiche (sind auf den Cores etwas unterschiedlich )
Aber ich hab ihn (2600K) auf 4.5GHz bei 1.35V getaktet also  passts doch oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll daran nicht passen? Wie warm ist denn das Wasser?


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

KP Temp Sensor hat nen scheiß Gewinde 
Ja die behaupten das wären min. 15° zuviel weil ich nen MoRa hab


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2011)

Du hast gesagt 60 Grad  Bei 53 sieht's Schonmal deutlich besser aus 

Ist jetzt schon fast OK, aber auf 45 solltest du eig kommen...


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst überlegen, der hat ne kleine Kühlfläche und davor heißt die 580 das Wasser noch an 
Abgesehen davon 4.5 GHz und 1.35V sind kein Pappenstil


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das halbe k von Graka zu CPU... 

Ich finds trotzdem etwas viel, kannst ja mal den Kühler neu drauf machen, mit weniger wkp


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn alles richtig montiert ist, sind selbst die 60° kein Problem für die CPU.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar packt die das locker, ich finds nur etwas seltsam das die Temp so hoch ist obwohl er nen mora hat


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> die in meinem TB meinen irgw. mit meinem CPU Kühler stimmt nicht,
> da ich mit meinem i7 auf Vollast ca. 53-56° Coretemps erreiche (sind auf den Cores etwas unterschiedlich )
> Aber ich hab ihn (2600K) auf 4.5GHz bei 1.35V getaktet also  passts doch oder?


 
Die Temps sind nun nicht bedenklich, nur etwas erhöht. Hast wahrscheinlich ne hitzige CPU erwischt. Kann schon mal vorkommen. Leider Pech gehabt


----------



## Malkolm (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1,35V sind aber auch die obere Grenze dessen, was ich einem SB im Dauerbetrieb zumuten würde.
Schau doch mal, ob du mit 1,30V oder 1,33V nicht ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielst, das senkt die Temperaturen nochmal und wirkt sich nur positiv auf die Lebensdauer aus.


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2011)

Da haste dann ja ne bescheidene CPU erwischt o_O meine macht die 4,5Ghz mit 1.25v.


----------



## Walt (17. Juli 2011)

Ich hab zurzeit ein Aquaero 5. Ich möchte mir ein Poweradjust 2 kaufen. Muss ich diesen dann über USB oder über Aquabus anschließen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du das PA2 als AE5 Erweiterung nutzen willst, dann per Aquabus. Dann reicht auch die Standard Variante des PA2.


----------



## Walt (17. Juli 2011)

Das passende Bus-Kabel wäre dann dieses hier?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...kabel-aquabus-Tacho-f--aquastream-Retail.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist das Kabel. Die Kabel sind alle dabei.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Klar packt die das locker, ich finds nur etwas seltsam das die Temp so hoch ist obwohl er nen mora hat



Das ist gar nicht seltsam
In diesem Fall(hohe Spannung und hoher Takt) limitiert der Wärmeübergang, das Wasser kann also gar nicht so schnell die Wärme aufnehmen, wie sie der Chip abgibt.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, brauch nen Tipp bezüglich Radi spüln, reichts wenn ich normales dest Wasser nehm oder muss da ein Zusatz dabei sein der die Kupferschicht leicht anätzt?


----------



## b0s (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt nen Guide hier im WaKü Forum dazu. Cilit Bang grün und orange, damit kriegst du das allermeiste raus was an Herstellungsrückständen und groben schmutz drin ist. IMHO reicht dafür Leitungswasser, ggfs. mit destiliertem nachspülen.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Guide hier im WaKü Forum dazu. Cilit Bang grün und orange, damit kriegst du das allermeiste raus was an Herstellungsrückständen und groben schmutz drin ist. IMHO reicht dafür Leitungswasser, ggfs. mit destiliertem nachspülen.


 
Hab ich alles durch nur bin halt bissl verunsichert weil auf der Hersteller HP es expleziet steht nicht mit Kupfer und Messing in kontakt kommen soll ^^
Wenn ich es aber logisch betrachte muss ja das Zeug irgendwie raus und dazu muss es von der Oberfläche angeätzt werdn.Die einwirkungszeit wird halt bissl runtergschraubn


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

verdünnt passiert mit Kupfer nicht viel ausser das es wieder hell wird. Auf Lack, Kunststoff etc sollte man CB nicht anwenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, brauch nen Tipp bezüglich Radi spüln, reichts wenn ich normales dest Wasser nehm oder muss da ein Zusatz dabei sein der die Kupferschicht leicht anätzt?


 
Ich persönlich sehe keinen Sinn in ätzenden Mitteln (wozu auch?) - andere schon 

Was sein muss, insbesondere wenn man mit Wasserzusätzen arbeiten will, ist ein guter Fettlöser. Denn ansonsten werden die fettigen Rückstände spätestens vom Glykol in Bewegung gesetzt.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm aus meinem MoRa kam nach ner halben Stunde spülen nichts raus


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Womit hast du denn gespült?


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe keinen Sinn in ätzenden Mitteln (wozu auch?) - andere schon
> 
> Was sein muss, insbesondere wenn man mit Wasserzusätzen arbeiten will, ist ein guter Fettlöser. Denn ansonsten werden die fettigen Rückstände spätestens vom Glykol in Bewegung gesetzt.


 
Dann werd ichs mit Leitungswasser und hohem DRUCK probiern weil ich geb ja keine Zusätz dazu. Fürn start nur mal DEST wasser


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mit Wasser wirst du kein Fett lösen können. Du kannst für den Anfang aber jegliches Spülmittel dafür nutzen, aber danach gut durchspülen, sonst hast du ein Schaumbad im AGB


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Nur mit Wasser wirst du kein Fett lösen können. Du kannst für den Anfang aber jegliches Spülmittel dafür nutzen, aber danach gut durchspülen, sonst hast du ein Schaumbad im AGB


 
Also ein Geschirrspülreiniger tuts auch ? 
Edit: Hab grad nachgschaut hab des Produkt: Pril Power Crystals Höchtsê Fettlösekraft müss reichen^^


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch Shampoo nehmen  Besser ist natürlich Fettlöser für den Haushalt.
Aber wie gesagt, gut spülen, sonst schäumts noch Tage später.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Du kannst auch Shampoo nehmen  Besser ist natürlich Fettlöser für den Haushalt.
> Aber wie gesagt, gut spülen, sonst schäumts noch Tage später.


 
Passt kann ich wieder bissl sparn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gespüler haben i.d.R. den Vorteil, dass sie auch einen (hoffentlich nicht zu starken) Kalklöser haben und dass sie eben nicht/kaum schäumen.


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde gerne meine Wassertemp. im Idle wissen. Ab welchen Zeitraum (ab Einschalten des PC`s) hab ich denn ein konstanten Wert, welche ich dann als Idle Wert hernehmen kann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

30-45 min oder nach dem keine Änderung innerhalb von 15min passiert


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aller klar, danke dir


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sodala nach guten 6 Stunde Zambauen hab ichs endlich gschaffffft WAKÜ is FRETIG  Jetzt tritt aber ein Prob auf --> Laut aquacomputer Software zu geringer durchfluss
Liegts an der LUFT im SYS oder sinds die Schlauradien WTF ^^


----------



## Timmynator (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gut hast du denn entlüftet? 

Ich würde mir weiterhin nochmal Gedanken über die Positionierung der Temp-Sensoren machen. Gerade bei CPU und GPU denke ich nicht, dass sie dir an den momentanen Stellen realitätsnahe bzw. die gewünschten Referenzwerte geben werden, um deine Wakü entsprechend einzustellen. In beiden Fällen dürfte die Temperatur zu niedrig ausfallen.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Wie gut hast du denn entlüftet?
> 
> Ich würde mir weiterhin nochmal Gedanken über die Positionierung der Temp-Sensoren machen. Gerade bei CPU und GPU denke ich nicht, dass sie dir an den momentanen Stellen realitätsnahe bzw. die gewünschten Referenzwerte geben werden, um deine Wakü entsprechend einzustellen. In beiden Fällen dürfte die Temperatur zu niedrig ausfallen.


 
Naja wakü befüllt Pumpe bissl gschüttelt und dann 1 stunde die AQUSTREAM im entlüftunsprog rennen lassn ^^

Wegn den Temp sensoren weiße eh ,dass die streng genommen fürn holla sind aber ich wollt wissn wie warm das zeug wird ^^ Bei der ATI gibts ja nen korrekten internen Tempsensor


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die Anschläge pro Liter richtig eingestellt?


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Hast du die Anschläge pro Liter richtig eingestellt?


 
Muss man das in der software zuerst einstellen 

Edit: nach kurzer recherche im Netz hat die XT ultra ja gar keinen  Durchflusssensor ^^ einfach ihn in der software deaktiviert und es passt


----------



## Superman8770 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@razzor1984
kann das sein das du sehr hohe wassertemps hast. Du hast ja nur die cpu trinne und schon 30C°. oder ist das volllast?

mfg


----------



## Malkolm (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

evtl. hat er auch wie ich derzeit 27°C im Zimmer


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab 28°C


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Superman8770 schrieb:


> @razzor1984
> kann das sein das du sehr hohe wassertemps hast. Du hast ja nur die cpu trinne und schon 30C°. oder ist das volllast?
> 
> mfg



Ich lass die aquastream mal wieder im entlüftunsmodus rennen ^^ - naja bei 28 grad raum temp sind die 30 eh ok - und der radi saugt ja auch die Luft im case an somit bekommt er ja nie Kälter luft von draußn. 
Einzig unter Prime wirds echt warm da sind 36 - 37 grad schon drinnen . Weiters muss man auch hinzufügen ,dass 3 Enermax tb silencer mit 800 rpm laufn also glaub mehr is da net zu erwarten.


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja miss mal deine Castemp. 36°C ist nicht wirklich bedenklich. Mit Caseluft ist generell nix großes zu erwarten, da doch noch diverse Bauteile heizen. Ich habe Graka, NB CPU unter wasser. + 3 Gehäuselüfter @ 500 rpm. Trotzdem ist es in meinem mini-midi Lian Li A05N die Luft noch immer 5+°C wärmer als die Umgebungsluft. Darum ist mein Radi nun wieder extern. Dadurch ist auch mein Wasser logischerweise 5° C kühler geworden. Bei größeren undgedämmten Gehäuse kann diese Differenz natürlich geringer sein.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Naja miss mal deine Castemp. 36°C ist nicht wirklich bedenklich. Mit Caseluft ist generell nix großes zu erwarten, da doch noch diverse Bauteile heizen. Ich habe Graka, NB CPU unter wasser. + 3 Gehäuselüfter @ 500 rpm. Trotzdem ist es in meinem mini-midi Lian Li A05N die Luft noch immer 5+°C wärmer als die Umgebungsluft. Darum ist mein Radi nun wieder extern. Dadurch ist auch mein Wasser logischerweise 5° C kühler geworden. Bei größeren undgedämmten Gehäuse kann diese Differenz natürlich geringer sein.



Stimmt aber ich möcht alles schön verpackt im Case haben  naja eins hat mir die Wakü gebracht *SILENCE* - das hat ne H70 nicht geschafft 
Jetzt steigen die Temps wieder bissl Raumtemp atm liegt bei 26 grad und Wasser laut XT pendelt bei 31.6 -32.2 im Idel. Weiters hab die XT auf 100% renne weil man die eh net hört 
Edit: Case Temp Laut Asrock Prog liegt bei 38 grad ^^


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Juli 2011)

Und unter last? Ich bezweifel, dass alle temps stimmen.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Und unter last? Ich bezweifel, dass alle temps stimmen.


 
Hab jetzt mal Lasttemps gemacht:INFO-Werte Raumtemp 27 grad ^^, weiters hatte der Kryos ein Max Oberflächentemp von 36 Grad

Edit: hab ihn auf 3,5 weil auf 3,6 hatte ich frezzes bei dem Vcore ^^


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wäre gut wenn du mal die Wassertemp mit nem Thermomete rim AGB oder so misst. Was auf dem kühler für ne Temperatur herscht sagt gar nichts aus.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Es wäre gut wenn du mal die Wassertemp mit nem Thermomete rim AGB oder so misst. Was auf dem kühler für ne Temperatur herscht sagt gar nichts aus.



unter 1:30 + im Prime hatte ich laut Pumpe XT ULTRA 38,7 wassertemp. Wozu mitn Thermometer der SENSOR sollt eh genau sein ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der interne AS XT ist ziemlich ungenau.


----------



## wilsonmp (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und extrem träge.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde die Temps jetzt nicht unrealistisch.
Mein AthlonII x240 2,8Ghz@3,9Ghz wird unter Last maximal 31° warm  CPU-Z

Dabei läuft nur der Lüfter des 140er Radis und die des 420er stehen still.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind meine Temps siehe BILDER und Posts jetzt OK ????? 
oder soll ich die Pumpe noch im Entlüftungsprog rennen lassn


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temps sind absolut im Rahmen dessen was man erwarten kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Temps sind absolut im Rahmen dessen was man erwarten kann.



Bei den nächsten Umbauarbeite werd ich dann auch die Lüfis tauschen(Enermax T.B silencer @900rpm) weil die echt wenig druck erzeugen. Glaub um einen poweradjust werd ich net rumkommen wenn ich neue Lüfis einsetzen will


----------



## fuSi0n (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube nicht das du einen großen Unterschied feststellen wirst. DIe TBs sind schon gute Lüfter. Kannst dir natürlich nen Papst Server-rack Lüfter holen


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das du einen großen Unterschied feststellen wirst. DIe TBs sind schon gute Lüfter. Kannst dir natürlich nen Papst Server-rack Lüfter holen


 
Meinst wirklich es soll ja leise bleiben und da empfehlen viel NB deswegen weil die den größten Druck erzeugn


----------



## b0s (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß sind gerade die Enermax was Druck angeht besser. Hab dafür aber gerade keinen Test zur Hand.

Die NB sind zweifelsohne hervorragende Lüfter, gerade die PK/PL haben ausgezeichnete Lager und sehr gute Regelbarkeit. Habe selbst 2 PL-2 in Gebrauch. 

Von Enermax habe ich einen T.B. Silence PWM der bis zu einer sehr niedrigen Grenze leise, wenig darüber kaum raushörbar ist, darüber aber schneller als die NB Lautstärke und Luftstrom entwickelt (bei vergleichbarer Drehzahl).


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



b0s schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind gerade die Enermax was Druck angeht besser. Hab dafür aber gerade keinen Test zur Hand.
> 
> Die NB sind zweifelsohne hervorragende Lüfter, gerade die PK/PL haben ausgezeichnete Lager und sehr gute Regelbarkeit. Habe selbst 2 PL-2 in Gebrauch.
> 
> Von Enermax habe ich einen T.B. Silence PWM der bis zu einer sehr niedrigen Grenze leise, wenig darüber kaum raushörbar ist, darüber aber schneller als die NB Lautstärke und Luftstrom entwickelt (bei vergleichbarer Drehzahl).


 
Ok lass ich mir dann damit zeit wenn ich dann aufrüste steck ich nen zusätzlichen 140 radi rein ^^ wird mehr bringen  (ein 6950 wird ja auch eingebunden)


----------



## tfg95 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo
gestern habe ich meinen PC mal geknechtet und zwar mit prime 95 und vga-tool gleichzeitig.
Meine gtx570 @950/1900/2200@1,1V und mein 2500k @4,2 Ghz haben etwa 570 Watt Strom (ganzer Pc) benötigt und die Gpu wurde 63 Grad heiß und der heißte Cpu - Kern 69 Grad heiß. 
Als Radi habe ich einen 1080Nova mit 9 Lüffis @5V. Irgendwie finde ich die Temps für Wakü sehr hoch, auf der anderen Seite verständlich bei ca. 500W Wärmeabgabe nur durch die Cpu und die Graka.


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie hoch war denn die wassertemp?
Die CPU-Temp ist auch für WaKü ok, die GPU-Temp kann man wohl auf die sehr hohe Übertaktung zurückführen.
Ohne die Wassertemp zu kennen ist das aber Rätselraten


----------



## tfg95 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> wie hoch war denn die wassertemp?
> Die CPU-Temp ist auch für WaKü ok, die GPU-Temp kann man wohl auf die sehr hohe Übertaktung zurückführen.
> Ohne die Wassertemp zu kennen ist das aber Rätselraten


Ich habe keinen Sensor, aber ich will das mal so formulieren: Mein Radi ist an der Außenwand des Gehäuses mit Abstandshaltern montiert und als ich zwischen den Anschlüssen den Radiator berührt habe empfand ich das nicht warm, sondern heiß. Als ich dann vga-tool ausgestellt habe ist die Gpu-temp innerhalb weniger Sekunden auf ca. 42-44 Gad abgekühlt. Könnte sein das mein Vater und ich ca. 40Grad als heiß empfinden.
P.S. Bei meiner Wakü konnte ich wegen sehr beschränktem Budget nur das Nötigste nehmen. Ist VID bei Cpu die Kernspannung? Wenn ja war diese bei etwa 1,35V.


----------



## <BaSh> (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

VID ist nicht die Kernspannung.
Vcore ist die Kernspannung.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ BaSh

Vielleicht kennst dich auch mit CPU oc bissl aus! Hab eh nen THREAT im Oc Toopic offn aber da gibts leider bis jetzt nur eine Aw.
Mein Asrock brettel spinnt seit dem Umbau auf custom wakü. Sollte aber damit nix zu tun haben. Das prob Prime quitiert mir nach 30 min mit nen berechnungsfehler die Arbeit - settings warn für - 1055t @ 3.5 vcor: 1.368
MIt den settings war es wirklich prime stabel jetzt nimma. Auch komisch wenn ich im bios vcore 1.3125 einstell spuckt asrockutility und cpuz nen vcore von eben 1.368 aus, einzig amd over drive zeigt mir den Biso vcore an.
Welcher stimmt jetzt ?


----------



## watercooled (21. Juli 2011)

Deaktiviere mal probeweise die loadLineCalibration ;€


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



watercooled schrieb:


> Deaktiviere mal probeweise die loadLineCalibration ;€


 
es dürfet am vcore liegn schaff mit den BIOS settings 1.325 und CPUz vcore 1.376 (was stimmt jetzt ) stabile 3220 mhz
Kaum geh ich mit den FS auf 250 rauf passt im net mal mehr 1.425 das is dann auch zu wenig


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Juli 2011)

Kann da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Amd kenn ich mich nicht mit aus.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht die Singelslotblende der 480er auch bei der 580er?


----------



## fuSi0n (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator HXP-135 Plate Heat Exchanger Koolance Radiator HXP-135 Plate Heat Exchanger 35202

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit so teilen oder weiß wie performant diese sind ?
Die machen doch nur Sinn, wenn man den 2ten Kreislauf mit nem Chiller o.ä. befeuert.


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Hat einer Erfahrungen mit so teilen oder weiß wie performant diese sind ?


Erfahrungen hab ich damit nicht, aber von der Oberfläche her geschätzt müssten sie locker für ein normales System reichen.



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Die machen doch nur Sinn, wenn man den 2ten Kreislauf mit nem Chiller o.ä. befeuert.


 ...oder wenn man einen verschmutzten Kreislauf hat (z.B. ein Heizkörper) oder wenn man unterschiedliche Flüssigkeiten nutzen will.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst mit den Chiller macht das Ding keinen Sinn. 
Das lohnt sich wirklich nur bei zwei verschiedenen Flüssigkeiten. Z.B. ein Ölsystem für das Netzteil welches durch Wasser auf der anderen Seite mit gekühlt wird.

Genau aus so einem System ist das Teil auch. Koolance verkauft in Amerika ein Netzteil welches über besagte Ölkühlung mit genau diesem Wärmetauscher verfügt.


----------



## Speed-E (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Geht die Singelslotblende der 480er auch bei der 580er?


Habe eine für meine 570er gekauft. Ist zwar noch nicht umgebaut, aber augenscheinlich ist die Position der Anschlüsse die gleiche. Zumindest für GraKas im Referenz-Design.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Auf der AC Homepage steht nämlich, dass die Singelslotblende der 480er auch für 570 und 580er passt. Auf der Homepage von Aquatuning steht nur was von 480 und 470.
Dann wird das schon passen.
Danke


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar geht es um denn CPU-Kühler EK Supreme HF.
Mein Problem ist das der Kühler mit dem Board-Kühler kolidiert und müsste etwas von der Halterung weg feilen was ich aber nicht gerne machen möchte.
Ich habe mal geschaut und es gibt auch eine andere Halterung weis aber nicht ob die jetzt wirklich kompatible ist zu meinem CPU-Kühler.
Im Anhang ist ein Bild mit dem Problem würde mich freuen zwecks denn Halterungen.
Hier währen die alternatief Halterungen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK Supreme Mounting plate 775&1366&1156 - Black EK Water Blocks EK Supreme Mounting plate 775&1366&1156 - Black 16126
diese hier müsste die sein wo schon beim Kühler bei liegt wenn ich mir die Maße anschau.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks Mounting plate Supreme HF Intel EK Water Blocks Mounting plate Supreme HF Intel - black 16169

Würde mich sehr freuen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt ohne etwas an der Halterung zu bearbeiten würde auch eine AMD Halterung nehmen wenn es funktionieren würde für denn Sockel 1156 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Parnshion (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh Gott, wer hat sich denn diese MB-Kühler ausgedacht?! lol, liegt direkt am CPU-Kühler-Bohrung. Die anderen Halterung würden auch am MB-Kühler kolidieren. 
Ich würde da dann doch auf ein andere CPU-kühler zurückgreifen, der vllt höher sitzt.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler bzw. die Halterung hat zu denn Spawas genügend Platz das sieht man auf dem Bild nicht genau.
Ich habe noch denn Inno I5-Kühler der passt perfekt aber es soll ein Kreislauf ohne Alu sein deswegen lieber der EK-Kühler.
Ich habe schon eine andere Halterung endeckt bei EK die Maße sind genau aber er dürfte passen da er ründlicher ist an denn 4 Ecken wo an einer eben der Kühler kolidiert.
Hoffe zumindestens das er passt wenn nicht dann am besten was bei der Halterung weg feilen währe für mich die beste Lösung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## steinschock (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm ne Feile + Edding und gut is.


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, am Halterung was wegfeilen ist da schon besser. Halterung kann man immer ersetzen.


----------



## wheeler (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
wollte mir ne leisere pumpen gönnen,und habe mir diese zwei zur auswahl gestellt.
die teurere variante:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050

die etwas billigere variante:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Alphacool Alphacool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49005

zu was rät der fachmann??


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mir ne leisere pumpen gönnen,und habe mir diese zwei zur auswahl gestellt.
> die teurere variante:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050
> ...



Nimm die Xt standart und du bis lucky  - Hab meine Ultra auf voller Leistung rennen und hörs net mal aus Case raus (für Menschen mit Absolutengehör gibts auch in der Software nen Silentmodus)


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die AS XT hat diese anfällige extra Platine nicht. Habe auch ne AS XT bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Schätzchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mir sind schon mehrere Leute begegnet, bei denen die Platine der Aquastream getauscht werden musste und genau 0, bei denen sich der Wechselrichter einer EheimStation/Alphacool12V verabschiedet hat. Mehr Funktion auf weniger Raum ist i.d.R. halt anfälliger.



wheeler schrieb:


> zu was rät der fachmann??



Wenn "leise" die einzige Anforderung ist: Egal
Wenn "leise" und "günstig" die Anforderungen sind: Die von Alphacool
Wenn irgendwelche weitere Anforderungen existieren, rät der Fachmann dazu, sie zu erwähnen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Platine hat AC genau so wie auch WC. Nur ist sie dort in die Rückseite des Gehäuses integriert.
Die beiden haben gegenüber Alphacool halt den Vorteil dass man die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe regeln kann(bei WC per Poti, bei AC per Software).

Welche Pumpe ist dir aktuell denn zu laut? Da kann man vielleicht dran abschätzen ob sich die Möglichkeit zum weiter runter regeln lohnt.


----------



## wheeler (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

diese hier ist mir,trotz shoggy, noch immer zu laut,bzw ist das einzige was man zur zeit noch hährt,und das will ich weg haben :EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 4.0


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> diese hier ist mir,trotz shoggy, noch immer zu  laut,bzw ist das einzige was man zur zeit noch hährt,und das will ich  weg haben :EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 4.0


 
Wenn du nur ein Pumpe habn willst dann tuts ne Eheim 1046 aber so viel mehrpreis is auf ne Xt standart auch nimma (Lüfis wirst ja eh net regln müssn?)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also mir sind schon mehrere Leute  begegnet, bei denen die Platine der Aquastream getauscht werden musste  und genau 0, bei denen sich der Wechselrichter einer  EheimStation/Alphacool12V verabschiedet hat. Mehr Funktion auf weniger  Raum ist i.d.R. halt anfälliger.


 
 Kommt halt immer drauf wie stark die Regelelectronic beansprucht wurde^^
Muss man sich net wunder wenn man dauerhafte 50 grad und mehr hat und sich ein IC mal verabschiedet. Gibt zwar ne Schutzschaltung, nur extreme Hitze nagt halt an der Bauteillifetime


----------



## bundymania (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> diese hier ist mir,trotz shoggy, noch immer zu laut,bzw ist das einzige was man zur zeit noch hährt,und das will ich weg haben :EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 4.0


 
Hol´ dir die kleinere 260er oder 220er Phobya Pumpe - beide *deutlich* leiser und verfügen über genug Power für eine normale Wakü !


----------



## wheeler (28. Juli 2011)

Hast du nen Link zu den von dir genannten pumpen ?


----------



## Speed-E (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link zu den von dir genannten pumpen ?


 
Hier:

220er
260er


----------



## wheeler (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn man mit paypal Express am Samstag bestellt/bezahlt schicken die das dann Montag raus ? Will ich doch hoffen das das der Vorteil von Express ist


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

??? Ich glaub du bist im falschen Thread.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So nach Monaten der Abstinenz werkelt bei mir nun auch wieder ne WaKü, zwar erstmal nur provisorisch, aber immer hin  Und es hat mich nur knapp 24h gekostet, der Dank geht zum einen an den Heatkiller für die 5870, den man entgegen der Anleitung lieber nicht mit Wärmeleitpaste auf den RAM-Bausteinen und VRMs betreiben sollte  Der zweite Kandidat war der AGB von EK, der dann nach dem dritten Zusammenbau doch endlich mal dicht ist  Naja sonst hätte es wohl auch keinen Spaß gemacht


----------



## wheeler (31. Juli 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Ich glaub du bist im falschen Thread.



Nö.hab Ne Pumpe bei AT bestellt und ich brauch die bis Dienstag ,deswegen meine Frage mit dem Express


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was bringt dir das im Quatsch-Thread zu fragen?


----------



## wheeler (31. Juli 2011)

Weil hier vieleicht schonmal was jemand bei AT per paypal Express bezahlt hat ?
Ist aber jetzt auch nicht sooooo wichtig .....


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es liegt mehr an DHL oder am Versand bei AT als an Paypal.
Wenn alles klappt, braucht's weniger als 24 Stunden.

Ich habe mit Paypal bezahlt - kein Express, einfach nur Paypal - und das am Nachmittag um 14:22 Uhr.
Am Folgetag um 13 Uhr klingelte der Paketbote....

Notfalls mal im AT-Support-Thread beim Wasserman nachfragen - das ist es auch, was die Anderen Dir sagen wollten.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## wheeler (31. Juli 2011)

Passt scho


----------



## bundymania (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt bei euch derzeit auch ne Malware Warnung, wenn ihr mit dem IE auf die Aquatuning Seite geht ? (Virenkiller: Free-av.de)  Ich habs mit 3 PC´s getestet. Bei Firefox kommt die Meldung nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bundymania schrieb:


> Kommt bei euch derzeit auch ne Malware Warnung, wenn ihr mit dem IE auf die Aquatuning Seite geht ? (Virenkiller: Free-av.de)  Ich habs mit 3 PC´s getestet. Bei Firefox kommt die Meldung nicht.


 Nur beim AVIRA - tippe stark auf nen Fehler in der Heuristik ^^


----------



## ConCAD (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@bundymania: Ja is bei mir auch so: AntiVir zeigt die Meldung beim IE9 an, beim FF5 nicht. Außerdem ist beim FF derzeit auf der AT-Seite das Problem, dass immer nachdem die Seite fertig geladen hat, ganz nach unten springt!


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal ne frage^^

Wie isn das jetzt eigentlich, gibt es schon Langzeit Erfahrungen mit Wakü's die nur mit Dest Wasser betrieben werden? Hatte das nämlich auch vor.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gibt es. Ausser das die Kühler von innen schwarz werden können. Passiert wenn die Komponenten sauber sind nicht viel.


----------



## Uter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die SuFu hilft auch.  
Ohne Alu ist das meist kein Problem.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/24478-schlechte-erfahrungen-ohne-wasserzusatz.html


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Juli 2011)

Ok danke nochmal, war gerade zu faul xD,

Ne im ernst hab nich an die Sufu gedacht^^


----------



## Zaucher (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen AT:

ich komm bei denen mit Opera gar nicht mehr drauf. Kommt gleich eine Virenmeldung und er springt mir dann auf google zurück. Beim IE kommt dieselbe Meldung, kann allerdings auf der AT Homepage surfen


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Opera half bei mir: ich hatte die Java Scripte für die AT Seite ausgeschaltet, half aber nicht. Erst das neusinstallieren der neusten Java Software half. Die Trojaner habe ich mit einer Anti Malware Software gelöscht.
Beim FF springt die AT Seite immer ganz nach unten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir geht's einwandfrei - mit Firefox und Kaspersky.


----------



## Speed-E (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch keine Probleme  - FireFox 5.01 + Avast & Microsoft SE


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. August 2011)

So hab mir grad Dest wasser gekauft, macht es da eigentlich einen unterschied zwischen 1 mal und 2 mal flitriert?

Hab's ausm Supermarkt mitgenommen
und kp ob das für Wakü taugt^^


----------



## schachi08 (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar ist das Wakü geeignet. Ist doch ganz normales destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## PC GAMER (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1158 seiten


----------



## <BaSh> (1. August 2011)

@Coxx natürlich reicht es.
@Pc Gamer warum so ein unnötiger Beitrag? Wir sind hier nicht im Kammerspielethread.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. August 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> @Coxx natürlich reicht es.
> @Pc Gamer warum so ein unnötiger Beitrag? Wir sind hier nicht im Kammerspielethread.



Ok danke alles klar, hatte mal irgendwo gelesen das es verschiedene Standards gibt Wasser zu destillieren.


----------



## schachi08 (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FESER verkauft zum Beispiel extra "Ulta Pure Water" - bidestilliertes Wasser  für PC Wasserkühlungen. Ob das bis auf den heftigen Preis von 4,90 Euro je Liter irgendetwas gegenüber normalem destillierten Wasser bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. August 2011)

Ich hab für 5 Liter 1,50€ Gezahlt ^^

Also das normale ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5 Liter beim Netto-Discounter für 1,19€

Würde es trotzdem nicht in reinform benützen.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> 5 Liter beim Netto-Discounter für 1,19€
> 
> Würde es trotzdem nicht in reinform benützen.


 
Ich hab mir meine 5 liter bei ATU gekauft, im Angebot um 1 euro - aber bei der nexten Bestellung werd ich mir ein Innovatek Protect Konzentrat gönnen (kann ja net schadn)


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. August 2011)

Naja ich werd's versuchen, außer es gibt irgendwelche billige Zusätze.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 aus dem Baumarkt? Mischverhältnis war glaube ich 1:20


----------



## razzor1984 (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Naja ich werd's versuchen, außer es gibt irgendwelche billige Zusätze.


 
Pass bei den Zusätzn auf viel schmeißn sich da billiges Zeug rein und dann is das Sys von Ablagerungen nur so durchtränkt. Gibt eh Bilder wo einer seine Aquatuning-Filter reinigt und regelrecht Schlamm rausbekommt


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> G48 aus dem Baumarkt? Mischverhältnis war glaube ich 1:20



Das geht auch. Ist günstig und hat eine schöne Farbe


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HI!



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Pass bei den Zusätzn auf viel schmeißn sich da billiges Zeug rein und dann is das Sys von Ablagerungen nur so durchtränkt. Gibt eh Bilder wo einer seine Aquatuning-Filter reinigt und regelrecht Schlamm rausbekommt


 
Du meinst nicht zufällig - oder absichtlich - meinen Filter?
Da war aber teures Feser drin!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (2. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da war aber teures Feser drin!



Was doch absolut die Gegensätzlichkeit von teuer und gut (zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang) darstellt. Und "billiges Zeug" für den Hersteller muss sich ja nicht unbedingt in einem günstigen Preis für den Endverbraucher niederschlagen...


----------



## razzor1984 (2. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Was doch absolut die Gegensätzlichkeit von teuer und gut (zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang) darstellt. Und "billiges Zeug" für den Hersteller muss sich ja nicht unbedingt in einem günstigen Preis für den Endverbraucher niederschlagen...


 
Stimm dir vollens zu bensonders bei den Preisen  - Inovatek-Konzentrat soll laut Tests eines der Besten sein ^^  -  Wenn man schon unbedingt Farbe im Kreislauf haben will dann würd ich ne Lebensmittelfarbe empfehln und da auch nur mischen mit reinem Dest-Wasser

@Schienenbruch hab dich da net beschuldigen wollen sondern war nur mal ein BSP was alles sich in nem Kreislauf so ansammel kann ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich habe das auch nicht als Beschuldigung verstanden - schließlich hatte ich die Bilder absichtlich als abschreckendes Beispiel im Forum eingestellt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## razzor1984 (2. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe das auch nicht als Beschuldigung verstanden - schließlich hatte ich die Bilder absichtlich als abschreckendes Beispiel im Forum eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich missinterpretiert ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2011)

Schnelle Frage was isn bei dem AGB für den Einlass und was für den Auslass?
Xspc single bay acrylic Reservoir


----------



## <BaSh> (3. August 2011)

Einlass ist wenn mich nicht alles täuscht der äußere. Der in der mittr liegende ist somit der Ausgang, denn hiervor werden aple Luftblasen abgefangen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2011)

Noch ne Frage, ich hab jetzt den Einlass Adapter auf die Pumpe montiert, und den schraubverschluss drauf. Bin jetzt grad beim ersten Schlauch. Muss der Ober Schraubverschluss wieder ganz runter gehen? Ich hab jetzt mal fest mit der Hand angezogen aber weiter geht er nich. (will auch Ni kaputt machen, nach fest kommt ab xD)


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein muß nicht, denn fest ist fest hab genügend Anschlüsse wo es auch nicht bis Anschlag geht!


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2011)

Alles klar danke.


----------



## Malkolm (3. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist btw. der Auslass, nicht der Einlass. Nur mal so hineingeworfen, will ja nicht, dass du falschherum pumpst


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist btw. der Auslass, nicht der Einlass. Nur mal so hineingeworfen, will ja nicht, dass du falschherum pumpst



Haha schon zu spät, hab's auch gemerkt xD mein erster und hoffentlich letzter fail des Tages xD 

War grad beim befühlen als ichs gemerkt hab ^^


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2011)

Die könnten das auch ruig mal auf die Aquastream draufschreiben


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder man ließt das Handbuch vor dem Zusammenbau 
(keine Kritik... bin auch der ohne-Anleitung-Ü-Eier-Zusammenbauer )


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Oder man ließt das Handbuch vor dem Zusammenbau
> (keine Kritik... bin auch der ohne-Anleitung-Ü-Eier-Zusammenbauer )


 sign geht mir ja auch so xD


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls jemand sowieso noch in eine(imho vollkommen überteuertes) High-End Z68 Board investieren wollte:
Rico sucht noch ausdrücklich ein *Gigabyte GAZ68X-UD5-B3* wofür es dann gratis Wasserkühler geben würde.
http://www.watercool.de/forum/?threadid=3455


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Oder man ließt das Handbuch vor dem Zusammenbau
> (keine Kritik... bin auch der ohne-Anleitung-Ü-Eier-Zusammenbauer )


 
Wenn man sich erst die Einzelteile anguckt, erkennt man auch, wo es rausgeht.
(Anleitung? Lese ich auch frühestens zum wieder-zusammensetzen  )




Olstyle schrieb:


> Falls jemand sowieso noch in eine(imho vollkommen überteuertes) High-End Z68 Board investieren wollte:
> Rico sucht noch ausdrücklich ein *Gigabyte GAZ68X-UD5-B3* wofür es dann gratis Wasserkühler geben würde.
> http://www.watercool.de/forum/?threadid=3455


 
Da wollen die einmal zeitnah einen Kühler auf den Markt bringen, und dann macht niemand mit


----------



## Dukex2 (4. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meinem 990FXA UD5 wäre ich gleich dabei.
Gibts dafür eigentlich schon Fullcover-kühler?


----------



## wheeler (5. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich 15,6 / 11,1 schlauch habe,kann ich dann diesen schottverbindung nehmen,oder ist die zu gross:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/13mm gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - MSV 16/13mm gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - MSV 65100


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na was denkst denn du?


----------



## Speed-E (6. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> wenn ich 15,6 / 11,1 schlauch habe,kann ich dann diesen schottverbindung nehmen,oder ist die zu gross:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/13mm gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - MSV 16/13mm gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - MSV 65100


Wenn du keinen PUR-Schlauch hast, müsste es gehen. Aber rechne damit, dass aufgrund der stärkeren Wandung des Schlauchs, die Mutter schwer drauf geht


----------



## wheeler (6. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Na was denkst denn du?



wenn ich denken könnte muesste ich nicht fragen,oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit zusammen.
Hat irgendwer mal nen 140mm Lüffi zur Hand und kann mir ausmessen wie groß der Durchmesser des Kreises ist, in dem sich der Rotor dreht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13,7cm bis 13,9cm.


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke


----------



## apostoli (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung für die Aquasuite Software ?? 
Danke im voraus...


----------



## VJoe2max (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist doch mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend. Wo hängt´s denn?


----------



## apostoli (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde gerne wissen wollen wo und wie man die Wassertemperatur auslesen kann. Ob das Tachosignalkabel angeschlossen dein muss?
Bin gestern um Mitternacht mit der Bastelei fertig geworden und habe nur einen kleinen Blick in die aquasuite geworfen. Gesehen habe ich viele Einstellungen und habe den Test auf heute verschoben. Da ich aber noch bis 18 Uhr arbeite und ungeduldig bin, würde ich gerne vorab was zu den vielen verschiedenen Einstellungen lesen wollen...


----------



## VJoe2max (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Sensoren richtig angeschlossen hast, solltest du direkt Tempwerte bekommen. Beim Tachosignal gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass du das der Lüfter oder des DFM meinst. Wenn du die Signale nicht verwendest kannst du sie naturgemäß auch nicht auslesen. Beim DFM musst du noch die richtige Impulsrate in der Aquasuite angeben. 

Aber ich würde mir das ehrlich gesagt in Echtzzeit vom Rechner zu Gemüte führen als vorher Trockenübungen zu machen .


----------



## apostoli (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast ja recht  Muss mich also noch etwas gedulden 
Nerve euch später nochmal


----------



## Superman8770 (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich wolte mir in naher zukunft den Aquaero 5 holen. Damit will ich zum beispiel 4 verschiedene lüfter einzeln ansteuern.
Nun habe ich mir mal ein bild von dem Aquaero angeschaut. Habe 3x 3pin lüfteranschlüsse erkannt und 1x 4pin Lüfter anschluss wenn ich richtig geschaut habe.

Nun meine frage, wenn ich richtig geschaut habe. Wie komme ich von dem 4pin auf einen 3 pin anschluss?
und für was braucht man überhaupt 4 pin bei einem Lüfter?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 4-Pin Anschluss ist ein PWM Anschluss. Steht ja auch dran. Ein Lüfter mit 3-Pin Anshcluss kann auch an einen PWM Anschluss ganz normal angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Superman8770 (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
brauche ich da irgent einen adapter oder geht der stecker da einfach trauf?

mfg


----------



## PingPong (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

will mir etz nen phobya nova 1080 kaufen, den ans gehause schrauben und frage mich wo bzw in welche richtung ich die lüfter anbringen soll  also zwischen gehäuse und radi oder auf der aussenseite? und sollen die lüfter die warme luft wegsaugen oder lieber kalte luft durch den radi pusten?

mfg
pingpong


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Superman8770 habe ich doch geschrieben.

@PingPong ich würde die Lüfter außen auf den Radi schrauben. Saugend ist ein Tick besser als blasend.


----------



## 45thFuchs (8. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Quatsch um die reserven zu erhöhen ,aquarium+heizungsradi extern im zimmer ,als holländer mit erfahrung darf in der endschleife natürlich ein oversized bong nicht fehlen und wer weiss ,bau ichs bald wirklich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sacht mal:
Hatte hier schon mal jemand Ablagerungen in Schläuchen - aber nur in einer von vielen Sorten im Kreislauf 
Hab heute im Rahmen eines Testes ein paar Meter Schlauch (Alphacool flexible 7,5/10,3) und einen neuen Radi ans System gehängt. Nach dem Test hatte der gesamte neue Schlauch einen milchigen, leicht schmierigen Belag auf der Innenseite (der sich wider wegwischen lässt). Aber: Wirklich nur dieser Schlauch - die alten Schläuche im Kernsystem sehen aus wie vorher.
Stoffe aus dem Wasser können es eigentlich nicht sein - denn das ist dest. pur. Stoffe aus dem Radi sind auch unwahrscheinlich, denn der wurde vorher einen Tag mit Fettlöser eingeweicht und dann seeeeehr gründlich gespült. Außerdem sieht der Schlauch, der zum Radi führt, genauso aus, wie der, der wegführt.
Hauptverdächtiger wäre jetzt noch ein Einfluss der hohen Temperaturen (zeitweilig 48 °C  ) auf den Schlauch - aber dann nur innen? Und im Bereich der Anschlüsse, wo kein Wasserkontakt war, gar nichts?

Ideen  (bislang habe ich keine Hinweise, dass ich mir das System zugesaut habe)


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem:
Masterkleer 13/10 (klar) und Primochill 16/10 (ebenfalls klar); Wasserzusatz Inno Protect.

Nach etwas Zeit ist der MK-Schlauch milchig geworden. War aber auch nur ein schmieriger Belag auf der Innenseite.
Auf dem Primo keinerlei Ablagerungen oder Änderungen in Material oder Konsitenz zu bemerken.

Kann an zu hoher Temperatur liegen. Bei mir trat das damals im Sommer auf mit 360er (HTFS). Ich konnte aber keine Temperatur messen.
Gekühlt wurde 8800GTX und Q9400; war am spielen und hatte vergessen die Lüfter etwas hochzudrehen (Multiframe S2@~9V).


----------



## Malkolm (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenne das Problem mit extra weichen Laborschläuchen. Bei uns war das damals Weichmacher der aus den Schlauchinnenseiten herausgeschwemmt wurde.


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hab ein paar Fragen an euch. Freiwillige vor 
Nach mehreren Monaten pause bin ich nun fertig mit dem Umbau meiner Wasserkühlung, in einem Obsidian 800D. Gestern wollte ich nun wissen was es gebracht hat und zockte ein weilchen Bad Company 2. Die Wassertemperatur, laut Wassersensor der Aquasteam Ultra, lag bei 45° und somit auch die Temperatur der CPU und der GPU auch in etwa. Max GPU Temp war laut Afterburner bei 51°. Die Pumpe lief bei 85 Hz und alle Lüfter der Radiatoren bei ca 700 RPM.
Diese sind alle so ausgerichtet das sie die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse rauspusten. ALLE !! Also kein Lüfter Bläst kalte Luft von aussen rein. Der einzige Lüfter den ich so drehen könnte, dass kalte Luft reingeblasen wird, ist der 120er hinten am Gehäuse. Würde das Sinn machen den zu drehen ??  
Ist es tatsächlich so das die Wassertemperatur so warm ist wie die Komponenten sind oder muss da ein Unterschied dazwischen liegen?? Logisch wäre es ja das alles gleich warm ist. 

DANKE...

P.S. Warum lassen sich keine Foto´s anhängen?? Bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung. JPG ist 1.35 MB groß...


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Komponenten sind immer wärmer wie das Wasser, wie viel hängt von der Leistung des Kühlers und dem Verbrauch der Komponente ab. Bei deiner GPU würde ich mindestens 10 bis 15° mehr rechnen (unter Volllast vermutlich deutlich mehr). Das ganze zeigt mal wieder wie schlecht die Sensoren sind.
Es würde Sinn machen mindestens einen Lüfter einblasen zu lassen.


----------



## Malkolm (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hohe Wassertemperaturen sind nicht erstrebenswert. Wieviel Radiatorfläche stellst du denn der GTX 580 und dem i7 entgegen?
Wo genau ist denn das Problem, dass du die Lüfter nicht umdrehen kannst? Sind die irgendwie fest verklebt mit dem Radi?


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, verklebt nicht aber viel zu hoher Aufwand. Einfach wäre der 120er halt...
Oben im gehäuse ist ein 420er Airplex Revolution. Ganz unten im Boden ein 280er Magicool Slim und an der Rückwand ein 120er Slim. Ich denke das das reicht. Vielleicht waren die Lüfter zu langsam. Habe die NB-Silent PRO PK2 verbaut. Die sind schön leise. Hätten aber vielleicht auf volle pulle laufen müssen und nicht bei 700 RPM.
Übertaktet habe ich auch noch nichts. Also alles Standart Takt.


----------



## Malkolm (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dieser Radifläche sollten aber wesentlich geringere Wassertemperaturen möglich sein, auch mit ausblasenden Lüftern.
Hast du eine Möglichkeit die Wassertemperatur noch mit anderen Mitteln zu messen? Ich traue den 45° der AS XT irgendwie nicht...


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gerade mal den Extrem-Stresstest mit dem VGA Tool von PCGH gemacht. Einstellungen waren 1980X1080 MSAA x16. Die Wassertemp laut Pumpe 39,5° und die Graka bei max 50° nach 10 min. Lüfter diesmal bei ca 600 RPM.
Ich möchte den PC so leise wie möglich haben.
Was gäbe es noch für Möglichkeiten die Wassertemperatur auszulesen?? 
Sollte ich den 120er Lüfter besser drehen ??


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der interne Sensor ist ungenau, da er von der Abwärme der Pumpe beeinflusst werden kann. Kauf dir lieber einen externen.
Wenn an dem 120er kein Radi ist, dann drehe ihn mal um.


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

Am 120er ist auch ein Radi dran


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du wenigstens Öffnungen ohne Radi bzw. raus blasendem Lüfter?


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

Nein keine weiteren Öffnungen. Deswegen dachte ich nur den Lüfter des 120er Radiators zu drehen. Das wenigstens ein bisschen Luft rein kommt. Ich habe ein paar externe Snsoren rumliegen. Die sind von einer Scythe Lüftersteuerung. Kann ich die auch zum auslesen der Wassertemperatur nehmen ??


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kommt man auf die Idee alle Lüfter raus blasen zu lassen? 
Wenn du ein Teil der Lüfter umdrehst ist das leider auch nicht so gut, da die Radis mit vorgewärmter Luft aus anderen Radis laufen. Lass mal das Seitenteil offen und guck wie die Wassertemp sich verändert.

Ich würde mir lieber richtige Sensoren kaufen, wenn du aus den Foliensensoren was bastelst wird das u.U. auch ungenau (wobei bei den meisten Waküsensoren Foliensensoren eingearbeitet sind).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem mit extra weichen Laborschläuchen. Bei uns war das damals Weichmacher der aus den Schlauchinnenseiten herausgeschwemmt wurde.


 
Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass der die Testzeit über noch an Ort und Stelle bleibt und mir nicht das ganze System versaut...

Jemand eine Idee, wie man die Schläuche für weitere Verwendung gut gereinigt bekommt?




Malkolm schrieb:


> Mit dieser Radifläche sollten aber wesentlich geringere Wassertemperaturen möglich sein, auch mit ausblasenden Lüftern.



Nach außen gerichtete Lüfter sind nur dann ausblasende Lüfter, wenn sie auch Luft zum rausblasen haben. 6x120/3x120+3x140 brauchen schon einen gewissen Querschnitt für nachströmende Luft, sonst sinkt die Förderleistung schnell ab.


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

Habe ich mal gelesen. Es soll wohl egal sein ob rein oder raus da die warme Luft nach oben steigt. Wie hoch sollte denn die Wassertemperatur max sein ??? Hast du eine Empfehlung zwecks Sensor?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach außen gerichtete Lüfter sind nur dann ausblasende Lüfter, wenn sie auch Luft zum rausblasen haben. 6x120/3x120+3x140 brauchen schon einen gewissen Querschnitt für nachströmende Luft, sonst sinkt die Förderleistung schnell ab.


 

Das heisst, ich brauche Lüfter die Luft rinblasen... Ein 120er würde nicht viel bringen vermute ich mal stark. Wüsste sonst nicht wo ich sonst noch Lüfter einbauen könnte. Oder ich muss tatsächlich mal alle Lüfter so drehen das die Luft von aussen nach innen kommt.....


----------



## <BaSh> (9. August 2011)

Warum gleich alle? 2 würden schon vollkommen reichen. Am besten die beiden am Boden.


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute Idee  Der Radi Im Boden ist nur mit einen 140er bestückt. Ich wollte das Gehäuse nicht komplett verunstalten. Ein 140er im zwischenboden. Beide blasen die Luft raus. Wenn ich die beiden so drehe das Luft reinkommt und zusätzlich den 120er der hinten ist auch drehe, reicht das dann ??? 

Mit Foto zum verstehen was ich meine


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee, wie man die Schläuche für weitere Verwendung gut gereinigt bekommt?


 Ich würde es mit Pfeifenreinigern probieren.


@ apostoli:
Ein 120er ganz ohne Widerstand (kein Lüftergitter, Staubfilter oder gar Radi) fördert meiner Erfahrung nach bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft als 3 120er auf einem Radi.


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2011)

Ganz ohne Widerstand wird nicht möglich sein. Habe den 120er am Radi gedreht. Bei gleicher Umdrehungen das VGA TOOL 12 min laufen lassen und schon bessere Temps gehabt. Bei der GPU zwar nur 1 grad aber die Wassertemperatur war um ca 6 grad besser. Werde den am Boden auch drehen und reinpusten lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit Pfeifenreinigern probieren.



Sind 3 m am Stück


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind 3 m am Stück


Brauchste halt lange Pfeiffenreiniger 
Probiers doch damit, einen Pfeiffenreiniger (oder ein Stück Lappen) an einen Faden zu binden und den durchzuziehen.

Alternativ kannst du auch Dr. Ruyven spielen und dein Skallpell zücken, den Schlauch einmal der Länge nach aufschneiden und nach dem Säubern sauber vernähen. Wenn du dich anstrengst gibt es nur eine kleine, kaum sichtbare Narbe


----------



## apostoli (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Temperaturen sollte das Wasser nicht überschreiten ??? Habe gehört das es nicht wärmer als 40° werden sollte.
Ist das korrekt ?
Macht mir Angst...


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Quark - 40° wirst Du gerade im Sommer (wenn's ein richtiger Sommer ist, nicht so ein Frühling wie im Moment) immer mal haben.

Wichtig sind die Temps der Geräte (CPU, Grafikkarte); beim Wasser sollten auch 50-55° kein Thema sein - mit dem richtigen Schlauch.
Ich hatte mal welchen, der wurde weich und rutschte dann ab - aber schon bei 45° Wassertemperatur....das sollte nicht passieren!

40° Wassertemperatur sind absolut kein Thema; einige Grad  (3-7, je nach Hardware und Radiatoren) über der Raumtemperatur wirst Du immer liegen.

Unter 45° würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, solange die Hardware - Grafikkarte, CPU und vor allem (Wenn wassergekühlt) Hdd's - kühl genug sind.
Hdd's allerdings leiden auf Dauer bei mehr als 40-42°..

Bei Deiner Frage solltest Du - für genaue Auskünfte - allerdings die Hardware (CPU, Grafikkarte, weitere wassergekühlte Bauteile), den Lastzustand (Idle, Furmark, Prime oder so) und die Wasserkühlung (Radiatorengrößen) angeben.
Bei meinem Mora 2 würde ich schon dumm gucken, wenn ich im Idle 40° im Wasser hätte, bei Volllast (Prime und Furmark) ist es fast normal.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## wheeler (10. August 2011)

A-C Shop hat die Geschwindigkeit echt nicht erfunden grrrrrr

jetzt habe ich mir schottverbinder gehohlt,aber die sind zu gross.kleinere habe ich aber nicht gefunden.deswegen meine frage:
welche schottverbindungen brauche ich für meinen schlauch,und noch besser,wo bekomme ich den her?
das ist der schlauch:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv blau (transparent) (7/16"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm (7/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 59058
und das die anschraubtüllen die ich verwende:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 16/12mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 16/12mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") 62359

aber ich habe noch keine richtig passenden schottverbinder gefunden,die welche ich dachte das sie passen,sind leider zu gross.
any ideas?
gruss


----------



## Nocci (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus, da ich nun am Wochenende endlich Zeit hatte 'nen 16h Bastel-Marathon einzulegen, ist mein Erstlingswerk was WaKü angeht auch endlich in Betrieb genommen.

Da mir noch Erfahrungswerte fehlen wollt ich mal fragen ob meine Werte bisher so in Ordnung gehen, bzw ab wann ich anfangen sollte mir Sorgen zu machen.

Gekühlt werden
Phenom II X4 955BE (C2) @3,6GHz bei 1,3625V (Aquacomputer Kryos Delrin)
GTX 580 @stock bei 1V (AquagraFX)

Radi ist ein Airplex Revolution 420 mit 3*140ern von Noiseblocker bestückt, extern auf's Gehäuse geschraubt.
Ich habe derzeit leider nur den internen Temperatursensor der Aquastream XT (hab ja gehört der soll ungenau sein - wie ungenau denn etwa?), daher hab ich keine Ahnung wie brauchbar meine Temperaturangaben sind.

Idle is ja eh wumpe, da hab ich derzeit 32°C GPU (Afterburner & GPU-Z) & 35°C CPU (CoreTemp) bei ~33°C Wasser. Wenn ich den Radi anfasse würd ich vom Gefühl her sagen, dass die Temp auf jeden Fall da in der Nähe liegt, aber GPU kühler als Wasser erscheint mir schonmal fragwürdig...

Vorgestern beim ersten Belastungstest (= ~1h Heaven Benchmark + Prime) hat sich das Wasser bei 43°C und CPU&GPU knapp über 50°C eingependelt.

Da mittlerweile alles fertig war, ist der Rechner dann gestern wieder in's Billy Regal eingezogen wo er dann doch etwas weniger Luft hat. Nach einer ~3-4h SC2 Session (2v2, da is meine CPU immer hart am schwitzen) hab ich mich dann doch leicht erschreckt, dass die Wassertemperatur bei 49°C war. Hatte erstmal nicht dran gedacht nach CPU & GPU Temps zu schauen, mir war nur aufgefallen, dass auch die Temperatur in meinem Zimmer merklich gestiegen war und ich hab erstmal das Fenster aufgerissen...bei so 'ner intensiven Ladder Session können äußere Eindrücke schonmal ausgeblendet werden 

Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass die Lüfter immer @min liefen, was ich auf 5V Betrieb schätzen würde, also so 500 U/min. Die werden über ein Kama Panel von Scythe geregelt und da is halt 'n Dreh-Poti dran daher weiß ich nicht genau wieviel Spannung anliegt.

Der Radi war auf jeden Fall gut warm um nicht zu sagen heiß (konnte man aber noch gut längere Zeit anfassen) und nun dachte ich ich frag mal ab wann's denn kritisch wird und welche Temperaturen ich für den Dauerbetrieb anstreben sollte?

Werd bei der nächsten Session auf jeden Fall mal die Lüfter hochdrehen (max @1200 U/min) und dann auch auf CPU & GPU Temperaturen achten.


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also unter Last solltest du die Lüfter auf dem Radi schon hochdrehen.
~50°C Wassertemp (laut AS-Sensor) wären mir auf die Dauer zu hoch, ich denke es sind auch schon Bereiche in denen die Pumpe an Lebenszeit verliert.

Warum klemmst du die Lüfter (wenigstens 2 falls die Leistungsaufnahme zu hoch ist) nicht an die AS und lässt die bei Bedarf estwas schneller laufen? Wenn du schon die Ultra hast, solltest du die Funktionen auch nutzen.

PS:
GPU<Wasser kann physikalisch nicht sein 
Das liegt am Sensor... ich mein den kann man in der Aquasuite irgendwo kalibrieren...


----------



## Nocci (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soooo, derzeit scheint sich's bei 42°C Wasser und CPU/GPU bei je ca 47°C einzupendeln, Lüfter diesmal @ max.

Nur mal so nebenbei, SC2 is ja mal 'ne übel energieverschwendende Sau...selbst jetzt minimiert im Hintergrund (und ich bin dort nur im Menü) zieht der ganze Rechner ca. 360W...


----------



## wilsonmp (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AS-Ultra-Sensor hatte bei mir ca. 2 bis 4 °C Abweichung. Quecksilberthermometer und externer Sensor bestätigten dies.

360W das wäre toll (hab ich idle)


----------



## fuSi0n (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nocci schrieb:


> Soooo, derzeit scheint sich's bei 42°C Wasser und CPU/GPU bei je ca 47°C einzupendeln, Lüfter diesmal @ max.
> 
> Nur mal so nebenbei, SC2 is ja mal 'ne übel energieverschwendende Sau...selbst jetzt minimiert im Hintergrund (und ich bin dort nur im Menü) zieht der ganze Rechner ca. 360W...


 
Temps sind völlig ok. Ich habe ca 35 -37°C Wasser (kalibrierte Sensoren) unter Last, bei nem PII 955 BE C3 @ 3,6 GHz @ 1,365 Vcore und "nur" ne GTX275 die recht hiztköpfig ist + NB gekühlt. Ebenfalls einen 420er auf dem Deckel mit NBs @ 750 rpm.


----------



## Timmynator (10. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



apostoli schrieb:


> Wenn ich die beiden so drehe das Luft reinkommt und zusätzlich den 120er der hinten ist auch drehe, reicht das dann ???


 
Du könntest auch probieren, alle einblasen zu lassen bis auf den hinteren 120er. Damit wären deine beiden größten Radis mit Frischluft versorgt und nur der Kleinste müsste mit "gebrauchter" Luft auskommen. Zusätzlich würde der durch die einblasenden Lüfter entstehende Druck die Entlüftung durch den 120er (mit oder ohne Lüfter dahinter) begünstigen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nocci schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit leider nur den internen Temperatursensor der Aquastream XT (hab ja gehört der soll ungenau sein - wie ungenau denn etwa?)



Typisch ist ein 2-4 K zu hoher Wert.



> Der Radi war auf jeden Fall gut warm um nicht zu sagen heiß (konnte man aber noch gut längere Zeit anfassen) und nun dachte ich ich frag mal ab wann's denn kritisch wird und welche Temperaturen ich für den Dauerbetrieb anstreben sollte?



Eheims sind für 35 °C spezifiziert, mir sind vor ein paar Tagen die Schläuche bei 48 °C in kürzester Zeit milchig geworden. Es liegen ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr viele Erfahrungen mit hohen Temperaturen vor, aber >40 °C sollten imho bei einer aktiven Wakü ein Sonderfall für extra heiße Tage bleiben.




Nocci schrieb:


> Soooo, derzeit scheint sich's bei 42°C Wasser und CPU/GPU bei je ca 47°C einzupendeln, Lüfter diesmal @ max.
> 
> Nur mal so nebenbei, SC2 is ja mal 'ne übel energieverschwendende Sau...selbst jetzt minimiert im Hintergrund (und ich bin dort nur im Menü) zieht der ganze Rechner ca. 360W...


 
Das ist wirklich extrem viel für Hintergrund. Was misst du unter Last (d.h. da, wo du die 42 °C Wasser gemessen hast)?
Ich hatte hab heute mal meinen Black ICE mit 2x 120 mm @1200 getestet und kam bei ~260 Watt nicht über 35 °C.


----------



## Nocci (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich extrem viel für Hintergrund. Was misst du unter Last (d.h. da, wo du die 42 °C Wasser gemessen hast)?
> Ich hatte hab heute mal meinen Black ICE mit 2x 120 mm @1200 getestet und kam bei ~260 Watt nicht über 35 °C.



Die 42°C Wasser haben sich eingependelt bei ~320-360W Last (hab den  Rechner an ein simples Verbrauchsmessgerät von Conrad geklemmt,    sowas).  Dabei ist die untere Grenze wenn ich im Spiel bin und auf ca. 360W  geht's zwischen den Games hoch, also wenn ich im Menü bin. 

Hab vorhin noch mit 'nem Freund drüber geredet weil ich mich erinnert  hatte, dass sich Anfangs viele über das SC2 Menü beschwert hatten, jetzt  weiß ich warum...
Wenn SC2 läuft und ich mich im BNet Menü befinde, ist laut Afterburner  die GraKa zu ca 90% ausgelastet, im eigentlichen Spiel schwankt es  zwischen 30-50% Load.
Hab dazu 'n Artikel bei Chip gefunden wo unter anderem folgendes stand:


> Das Problem tritt nach Angeben von Blizzard dann  auf, wenn im Spiel relativ wenig Rechenleistung benötigt wird,  beispielsweise bei einem geöffneten Menü. Demnach berechnet die  Grafikkarte dann den Bildschirminhalt ständig unter Volllast neu. Dies  kann bei nicht ausreichender Kühlung zur Überhitzung und zum absturz des  Systems führen. Laut Medienberichten kam es bereits zu Beschädigungen  von Grafikkarten.


Offenbar ist das nach einem Jahr noch immer nicht wirklich gefixt...weird 

Das erklärt auch die Geräusche eines startenden Jets die die 580 von  sich gegeben hat, als ich sie 2 Tage im Rechner hatte vor dem  Kühlerwechsel. Bei der alten 9800 GTX+ hatte ich mir deswegen keine  großen Gedanken gemacht, weil die ja ohnehin schon alt und somit  ordentlich gefordert war, bei der neuen hat's mich dann doch ein wenig  gewundert.


Morgen komm ich hoffentlich dazu Crysis mit Mods durchzuspielen, werde dann nochmal berichten wie sich die Temps dort verhalten.

Also heißt es erstmal Lüfter ordentlich aufdrehen beim zocken bis ich  mir zusätzlich 'nen Mora an die Seitenwand (+ neues Gehäuse ) schrauben kann...


----------



## Malkolm (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um das Problem zu beheben kannst/Solltest du VSync aktivieren, oder die maximalen FPS direkt hart auf 60 beschränken.
Das Problem betrifft nicht nur SC2, es gibt jede Menge Games bei denen das ebenfalls auftritt (Crysis z.B: auch).


----------



## fuSi0n (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Um das Problem zu beheben kannst/Solltest du VSync aktivieren, oder die maximalen FPS direkt hart auf 60 beschränken.
> Das Problem betrifft nicht nur SC2, es gibt jede Menge Games bei denen das ebenfalls auftritt (Crysis z.B: auch).


 
Misst, da war wer schneller 
@ ruyven
Also ich hatte lange 40-42°C Wasser unter Last (am "heißen" Ende des Radis, im AGB 38°C), da ich mit erwärmter Gehäueluft gearbeitet habe. Da viele ihren Radi im Deckel montieren ist das kein unrealistisches Szenario. Habe mit Primochill Schläuchen allerdings bisher kein Problem gehabt.


----------



## Nocci (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo hab gestern auch noch mit VSync & Tripple Buffering experimentiert, je nach Last locker 40-60W weniger Verbrauch 
Normal mach ich das in den meisten Games sehr gern an, weil mich Tearing unglaublich nervt. Aber das hab ich in SC2 ohnehin nicht und dort wollte unnötiges Inputlag so gut es geht vermeiden.


----------



## apostoli (11. August 2011)

Timmynator schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest auch probieren, alle einblasen zu lassen bis auf den hinteren 120er. Damit wären deine beiden größten Radis mit Frischluft versorgt und nur der Kleinste müsste mit "gebrauchter" Luft auskommen. Zusätzlich würde der durch die einblasenden Lüfter entstehende Druck die Entlüftung durch den 120er (mit oder ohne Lüfter dahinter) begünstigen...



Vielen dank für die antworten. 
Den 420er kann ich leider nicht ohne Aufwand drehen. D.h. Das der Revolution den ich habe, mit der 360er Seite nach oben in den Deckel geschraubt ist. Um erst die Lüfter und dann den radi zu verschrauben, müsste ich den Deckel des 800D zersägen. Würde aber auch die Reihenfolge gehen - Deckel - Radi - Lüfter - und die Lüfter dann so montieren das sie von außen die Luft Ansaugen? Oder ist das durch die dicke des Radis nicht empfehlenswert? 
Ansonsten bleibt mir nur die anderen Lüfter auf den Radiatoren zu drehen. 
Hab grad mal 20 min VGA TOOL auf 1980x1080 MSAA x16 laufen lassen. Die GPU Mac Temp lag bei 49 Grad und das Wasser laut AS bei 39 Grad und das bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23 Grad. Lüfter bei 700 RPM. Ist das Ok? 
Radiatorenfläche : 420 + 280 Slim + 120 slim. Gekühlt wird CPU i7 2600 und GTX 580. Alles Standard getaktet.


----------



## fuSi0n (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ist ok.


----------



## apostoli (11. August 2011)

Ist da noch Luft zum übertakten?

Juuuuhuuuu  hab nun auch den Lüfter im Boden nach innen gedreht. Wassertemperatur nun "35" Grad. GPU MAX 46 nach 15 min Burn in Test.

DANKE DANKE DANKE. 

Großartig


----------



## Nocci (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzes Bemühen von Google um das Lagerschleifen der Lüfter zu beseitigen hat ergeben, dass man sie für den horizontalen Betrieb erst 2-4h im vertikalen Betrieb einlaufen lassen soll, damit sich das Fett gleichmäßig verteilen kann. Also wieder fix den Radi abgeschraubt und auf den Schreibtisch gestellt. Wenn er eh schonmal ab ist kann ich ja gleich austesten wie groß der Einfluss der schlechteren Belüftung am Stammplatz ist, hab da mal 2 Vergleichsbilder gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fange an mit Variante 2, im Regal eingebaut, dazu hab ich die Lüfter auf min gestellt um schneller aufzuheizen und nach 15 min (siehe Screenshot) auf max und warte jetzt mal ab bis es sich nichtmehr merklich verändert. Man beachte GPU Load auf dem Screen und ja, ich hab VSync an :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt 10 min später bei Lüfter @max ist die Wassertemperatur btw bereits wieder auf 44°C gefallen, mal schauen wo sich's einpendelt...

Edit1:
nach ~20 min @max eingebaut wolllte die Temp nich merklich unter 44°C fallen, ausgebaut schon nach 10 min @min auf 40°C runter, der größte Faktor scheint also auf jeden Fall die schlechte Belüftung im Regal zu sein :/

min->max btw ca. 500->1200 U/min, Luft sollte bei ~25°C sein.


----------



## apostoli (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nocci schrieb:


> Jetzt 10 min später bei Lüfter @max ist die Wassertemperatur btw bereits wieder auf 44°C gefallen, mal schauen wo sich's einpendelt...




Ich sehe das du deine AS auf max laufen hast. Also 85 Hz. Meine läuft bei 75 Hz.
Ist mehr (schneller) besser ??


----------



## Nocci (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



apostoli schrieb:


> Ich sehe das du deine AS auf max laufen hast. Also 85 Hz. Meine läuft bei 75 Hz.
> Ist mehr (schneller) besser ??


 
Soviel ich gelesen habe sollte das keinen merklichen Unterschied machen solange man über 50l/h bleibt. Habe auch grade mal runtergereglt, hab sie zwar vorher auch nicht gehört aber muss ja nicht unnötig Gas geben.

Btw runter auf 39°C...mal schauen wie weit's runtergeht wenn ich die Lüfter voll aufdrehe. Eventuell muss ich mir echt überlegen den Radi anders anzubringen...ich hatte ja schon die Idee mir mehrere seitlich an's Billy Regal zu schrauben, schaut sicherlich auch nett aus 

Edit: nach 'ner guten halben Stunde runter auf 37,5 - nun mal die Lüfter aufdrehen.


----------



## fuSi0n (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vllt ist für dein System ein 420er auch einfach etwas knapp bemessen.


----------



## Nocci (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Vllt ist für dein System ein 420er auch einfach etwas knapp bemessen.


 
Glaub der sollte in Ordnung gehen wenn er einfach nur Luft zum atmen hat, Wasser ist jetzt auf 34°C runter.

Ggf. werd ich die Lüfter nochmal umdrehen, damit sie nicht der natürlichen Konvektion entgegenblasen sondern saugend auf dem Radi sitzen. So war's ursprünglich geplant, nur das wirklich laut störende Lagerschleifen in der Ausrichtung hat mich dann dazu bewogen die Dinger umzudrehen.

Edit: Lol das klingt als hätt ich 'nen Schwarm Zikaden im Radi sitzen wenn ich das Ding nur umgedreht hinhalte  Mal sehen ob ich die Dinger leicht zerlegen kann und die Lager selber fetten...aber heute nichmehr.


----------



## Spiff (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die Mora3 9x120/9x140 Besitzer

Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Pic's vom Radi reinstellen, wo man das Kabelmanagement für die Lüfter sieht? 
Bin noch unschlüssig wie ich das bei mir machen soll. Würde mir deshalb gerne ein paar Beispiele ansehen.

MfG Spiff


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi ich hab jetzt mein Wakü mit dest Wasser + g48 befüllt, leider sieht das selbst mit dem g48 nich ansatzweise farbig aus.
was könnte ich dazufüllen um die ganze sache etwas bunter zu bekommen, ohne das es gleich anfängt zu flocken oder das sich absätzungen bilden?
Lebendmittelfarbe evt?


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt einige Leute hier im Forum, die auf Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe schwören.

Ich mein aber dunkel im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass da zwei verschiedene "Rezepte" unterwegs sind. Eins flockt, das andere nicht.
Schreib am besten mal Marc1993 an.. der hat das bei seinem Projekt verwendet.
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...lack-meets-blue-news-endlich-gibts-neues.html


----------



## Fire8ird (11. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Spiff: Bildqualität ist zwar nicht toll, aber du solltest das was du wissen willst erkennen können


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Gibt einige Leute hier im Forum, die auf Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe schwören.
> 
> Ich mein aber dunkel im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass da zwei verschiedene "Rezepte" unterwegs sind. Eins flockt, das andere nicht.
> Schreib am besten mal Marc1993 an.. der hat das bei seinem Projekt verwendet.
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...lack-meets-blue-news-endlich-gibts-neues.html


 
gut danke hab ihm mal ne pm geschrieben^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Fire8ird sieht schön aus dein Mora3 mit dem Kabelmanagement. Lässt du die Lüfter die Luft durch den Radi ziehen? Ich habe meine andersrum drauf sind auch NB Lüfter, die schieben die Luft durch den Radi.
Habe für meinen Mora3 noch eine Lüfterblende aber hatte noch keinen Nerv die zubeabeiten weil 9 Lüfterkabel bekomme ich nicht durch den kleinen seitlichen Schlitz.


----------



## Fire8ird (12. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@stimpi2k4: Jo, ich lass die Lüfter die Luft durch den Radi saugen, dann ist es einfacher mal den Staub von den Lamellen zu entfernen. Dann muss ich nicht jedesmal die Lüfter abmachen. So musste ich sie bisher nur einmal nach 6 Monaten abmachen, um die Lüfter selbst zu reinigen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke ich werde das auch so machen ..... ich benutze zum Staub entfernen einen Kompressor mit Druckluft so ein mobilesgerät, gab es mal bei OBI im Angebot. In Verbindung mit einem Staubsauger funtioniert das super um den ganzen Rechner staubfrei zu bekommen.


----------



## apostoli (12. August 2011)

Hallo nochmal. 

Wo bekomme Informationen zur Anordnung der Lüfter?? Gibt es einen Threat? Mich würde interessieren ob ich die Lüfter unterm Radi Ansaugen lassen kann. So das Luft von außen durch den Radi ins Gehäuse kommt. 
Anordnung wäre dann so : 
- Gehäusedeckel - Radi - Lüfter - 
Luft von außen nach innen. 
Würde das gehen bzw. besser sein als die warme Luft von innen nach außen zu fördern?

Danke euch.


----------



## <BaSh> (12. August 2011)

Kalte Luft von draußen ist besser. Die Anordnung funktioniert.


----------



## apostoli (12. August 2011)

Danke. Hatte Zweifel weil der Radi so dick ist.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So habe heute meine Lüfter am Mora3 neu angebracht und wollte ebenfalls die Anschlüsse von Vorne, an die Seite montieren.
Dazu musste ich die Schläuche abmachen und das Wasser ablassen. Hat jemand nen Tip wie man das Optimal hinbekommt, ohne das Wasser auf den Boden kommt??
Beim befüllen habe ich das Problem, dass wenn der AGB voll ist, selten Wasser runter zur Pumpe läuft. Ich muss dann das NT wieder ausmachen und ein wenig das Gehäuse shaken. Das dauert seine Zeit, bis der Komplette Kreislauf Voll ist. Ich habe einen 5.25" AGB.


----------



## Nocci (12. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Mora Problem keine Ahnung, aber...


stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Beim befüllen habe ich das Problem, dass wenn der AGB voll ist, selten Wasser runter zur Pumpe läuft. Ich muss dann das NT wieder ausmachen und ein wenig das Gehäuse shaken. Das dauert seine Zeit, bis der Komplette Kreislauf Voll ist. Ich habe einen 5.25" AGB.


 
Das Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch, also das Luft in dem Stück Schlauch zwischen AGB und Pumpe ist - habe ebenfalls 'nen 5,25" AGB und die Pumpe darunter im Festplattenkäfig montiert. Bei mir hat Schütteln des AGBs bzw des Schlauchstück's geholfen, solange da Luft drin ist wird das nix mit dem gescheiten Befüllen bzw entlüften des Kreislaufs weil die Pumpe ja immer mal wieder Luft anzieht. Mit dem Finger gegen den Schlauch schnippen hilft sehr gut um Wasser & Luft der Schwerkraft entsprechend aneinander vorbeizuhelfen


----------



## McClaine (12. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Achtung, Achtung:*

*An alle die diesen Laing DDC Aufsatz drauf haben:* *Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Rev. 2
http://p.gzhls.at/641980.jpg /// Aquatuning - Votre Fournisseur en Refroidissement liquide - Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehlter und Aufsatz Combo Rev.2 Alphacool Laing DDC rservoir de compensation et chapiteau Combo Rev.2 52176 /// Alphacool - CPU Khlung und Wasserkhlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Ausgleichsbehlter und Aufsatz fr Laing DDC Pumpen Rev. 2 13909

bitte, BITTE tauscht die oberen Dichtungsringe am Verschluss sobald wie möglich aus! 
Heut ist mein ganzer Rechner unter Wasser gestanden... Wäre mein Netzteil net verkehrt herum eingebaut und hätte die Graka keine Backplate, wären heute 500Eur im Arsch gewesen...
Hab 2 von den Dingern in meinem Rechner stehen, 3 Monate lang kein Tropfen, nichts. Heute ist während meiner Abwesenheit von einer der Dichtring gerissen (am Verschluss oben). Die Dichtungen sind viel zu klein für den Durchmesser, stehen dadurch unter Spannung, werden spröde, bekommen Risse und anschliessend sowas: 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
**Der 2. war auch schon spröde. Ersetzt hab ich den Mist mit[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 40x2mm O Ringe, eingebaut waren 34x2mm oder so ähnlich...[/FONT]*​*
**ist echt ein Witz sowas...*​


----------



## Elvis3000 (13. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tioa ......die lieben dichtringe machen immer wieder probleme.war an meiner xt genauso.aber du hast schon recht das ist schon ne frechheit.ich dichte nur noch mit teflonband und gut is.


----------



## McClaine (13. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja Teflon hab ich zusätzlich am Gewindegang, sonst wärs überhaupt net dicht... An den Verschlussstopfen usw fehlt sich gar nix, aber der verdammte Verschlussdeckel.
Verarbeitung is auch top an dem Teil, hab gestern noch 1Std gebraucht um des wieder dicht zu bekommen. An dem Deckel war an der Dichtstelle ein kleiner Riss bzw an der Formtrennung des Deckels entstand eine einwölbung, dadurch hat der Ring nicht mehr abdichten können - abgeschliffe und plangeschliffen, jetzt siehts dicht aus...


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool war schon früher bekannt dafür seine Acryl Teile nicht wirklich im Griff zu haben. Eigentlich dachte ich aber das hat sich mittlerweile gelegt(bzw. entsprechende Kühlerdeckel gibt es gar nicht mehr).


----------



## smatter (13. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Just for Info*, 

sollte einem der weiße Schriftzug bei dem neuen* Tygon Noprene* (LINK->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter)

Schlauch stören, dann ist die Lösung *Nagellackentferner*. Lässt sich damit kinderleicht entfernen...

THX@Bundy für den Vor-Schlag...!!!


----------



## fuSi0n (13. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



smatter schrieb:


> *Just for Info*,
> 
> sollte einem der weiße Schriftzug bei dem neuen* Tygon Noprene* (LINK->Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter)
> 
> ...



Ist es möglich, dass du mal ein Review zu den Schläuchen machst?


----------



## smatter (13. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uff...neee...sowas kann ich leider nicht...aber @bundymania hat schon eines gemacht....

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [User-Review] Schlauchtest: 13/10mm + 16/10mm: Alphacool, Primochill, Koolance, Masterkleer, Tygon

...weiss nicht, wo er das auf PCGHX hat...


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, heißverschweißbar klingt echt mal interessant. "Gumminwinkel" ftw. und selbst ein "anschlussloses" System wäre möglich .


----------



## Spiff (14. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die Leistungsaufnahmeangebe diese Lüfterst korrekt? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK1 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK1 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79053

Demnach würd ein Lüfter 0.72 Watt verbrauchen? Klingt für mich nach sehr wenig, wenn ich bei anderen Lüfter von über 2 Watt gelesen habe.


Edit: Hab hier noch das gefunden http://www.noiseblocker.de/Datenblaetter/Datenblatt_BSP_PK140mm_de_en.pdf


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PK2 brauchen etwas über 1W. Also kann das schon hinkommen.


----------



## Jazzman (17. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
mal ne kurze Frage:
kann ich an einem Alphacool Heatmaster gleichzeitig 3 Lüfter und eine Laing anschließen und regeln (die Laing per Pumpenadapter über den Heatmaster betrieben..)? Oder ist der damit überfordert?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> + *Bis zu 24 Watt pro* Lüfter- /Pumpenkanal.
> + 4 Lüfter-/Pumpen direkt ansteuerbar / Überwachbar.



Sollte klappen ... z.B. die Laing DDC 1+ hat 18 Watt.


----------



## Jazzman (17. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, danke für die Info, manchmal kann man sich auf die Herstellerangaben ja nicht so richtig verlassen, deshalb die Frage.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aufschlitzen kann ich zwar gut, aber die Nähkünste sind unzureichend 
Habs jetzt statt dem Faden (der nie gehalten hätte) zum ziehen mit Luftdruck und nem Propfen versucht. Hat bei dem groben Dreck auch funktioniert - aber wirklich sauber wird das nicht. Dafür hätte ich noch engere Stopfen nehmen müssen, aber beim letzten war ich bei 10 bar und als der Schlauch dann Stellenweise 20 statt 10,3 mm AD hatte, kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass ich so nichts weiterverwendbare erhalte  
Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee, die eher auf Reinigungsmitteln basiert?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (17. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Schlauch kann man doch einfach austauschen wieso sollte man den saubermachen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geiz ist halt goil.


----------



## Nocci (17. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für 'ne Verunreinigung ist es denn? PVC is ja recht resistent was Chemikalien angeht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

S.o.:
Vermutung ist, dass es Weichmacher sind, die bei hohen Temperaturen aus dem Schlauch gekrochen sind.

Und natürlich kann man einfach neuen Schlauch nehmen (und ich werd sicherlich nicht irgendwas kaufen, um ihn wiederherzustellen), aber 6 m muss man ja nicht einfach in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## Nocci (18. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm, ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich nahezu keine Ahnung von Macro hab...

Aber wenn's wirklich ein Weichmacher a la DEHP ist kommst du da mit wässrigem Zeug schlecht bei. Der billigste & erste Ansatz den ich verfolgen würde(ohne groß weiterzurätseln, was es tatsächlich ist), wäre imho 1cm abschneiden, mit Aceton spülen - sehen ob's hilft und wie sich das Aceton auf den Schlauch auswirkt. Lösungsmittel in denen sich der Weichmacher löst sind halt leider schlecht für den Schlauch...da sie ja den Weichmacher lösen XD


----------



## Malkolm (18. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist auch gut möglich, dass du diese Verunreinigungen garnicht entfernen kannst.
Eventuell (ich bleibe absichtlich mal vage) ist es denkbar, dass sich die Polymerstruktur an der Innenseite verändert hat, sodass der Teil des Schlauches im sichtbaren Bereich nicht mehr transparent ist.


----------



## Nocci (18. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nah er hat ja gemeint, dass sich das Zeug abwischen lässt, nur kommt man innen im Schlauch schlecht mit 'nem Lappen ran


----------



## maexchen (18. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
es gibt überall Aquarienfachmärkte, dort kauft man sich einen flexibelen Schlauchreiniger. Den gibt es in verschiedenen Größen und Längen, die Regel ist, so glaube ich, ein Meter. Tygon-Schlauch von ca. 10m mal eben austauschen? Hmmm.... mir zu teuer, da reinige ich lieber und das hat mit Geiz nix zu tun. Obwohl, wenn ich es mir so richtig überlege, meine Schläuche noch nie gereinigt habe, wozu auch. Wasser wird gefiltert, es kommt nur gutes Kühlmittel in meine Anlage und dann sind die Schläuche schwarz, da seh ich sowieso nix.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nocci schrieb:


> Lösungsmittel in denen sich der Weichmacher löst sind halt leider schlecht für den Schlauch...da sie ja den Weichmacher lösen XD



Doch, das Argument ist schlüssig 
Hmm - vermutlich lass ich es dann einfach so. Bin ja eh nicht der Optikfreak und ehe man die passende Lösungsmittelkonzentration und Einwirkzeit findet... 



Nocci schrieb:


> Nah er hat ja gemeint, dass sich das Zeug abwischen lässt, nur kommt man innen im Schlauch schlecht mit 'nem Lappen ran


 
Genau 
Das Probestück habe ich einfach der Länge nach aufgeschnitten, das wäre aber keine Lösung.




maexchen schrieb:


> Tygon-Schlauch von ca. 10m mal eben austauschen? Hmmm.... mir zu teuer, da reinige ich lieber und das hat mit Geiz nix zu tun.



Nunja - bei mir ists 1,50 € pro Meter, deswegen werde ich auch nicht über Hausmittel hinausgehen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool hat seine Seite umgekrempelt, manche Links sind aber noch leer:
Startseite | Watercool - Quality Cooling Equipment


----------



## sen1287 (19. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das wurde auch zeit, sieht gut aus


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. August 2011)

Hab mal wieder ne kurze Frage. Passen die Phobya Abstandshalter auch für meinen magicool slim 420er?

Passen ganz normale G1/4 Anschlüsse auf den Graka Wakühler oder brauch ich dafür nochn Adapter?
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/45226816d65dadb1f683472ddbd5513d

Wollt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen weils ja keine kaufberatung sein soll ^^


----------



## ConCAD (23. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, die Abstandshalter passen nicht, die haben ein M4 Gewinde, der Radi aber hat M3. Du brauchst also folgende: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stck) M3 Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stck) M3 38102
Beim GraKa-Kühler steht leider nicht dabei, welche Anschlüsse der braucht, sieht aber nach Standard G1/4 aus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. August 2011)

Danke damit is die Bestellung auch raus, und ich hab wieder was zum basteln.


----------



## apostoli (24. August 2011)

Sorry, mal wieder ne Frage. Hab sie schon im "Durchfluss ok" Threat gestellt, blieb aber offen. Also sorry wenn Ich hier nochmal Frage. 

Ich habe momentan einen durchfluss von ca 62 l/h bei 72 Hz. Pumpe ist eine AS Ultra. Bei 87 Hz sind es 83 l/h. 

Kann es sein dass zu viele Winkel bremsen? Ich habe auch zwei Verlängerungen bei denen ich glaube das sie schmaler sind als die 13/10 Tüllen die ich habe. 

Graka Kühler ist aquagrafx 580 
CPU Kühler ein Kryos Delrin

Gruß Toli


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du Tüllen oder Schraubanschlüsse?
Schraubis sind etwas restriktiver als Tüllen; aber nur wenn du sehr viele Anschlüsse hast wirst du einen Effekt bemerken.
Genauso bei den Winkeln; jeder Winkel bremst ein bisschen, aber erst in großen Anzahlen wird daraus ein Effekt der sich wirklich auf den Durchfluss auswirkt. Ich meine irgendwo gabs mal einen Test, wo rauskam, dass jeder 90°-Winkel den Durchfluss um ~1% bremst.

Wenn du nur die beiden Komponenten im Kreislauf hast (plus Radiatoren) würde ich eher auf einen Knick oder eine Verstopfung tippen.


----------



## Uter (24. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar bremsen zu viele Winkel, aber  bei 62 l/h?


----------



## apostoli (24. August 2011)

Es sind Schraubanschlüsse montiert, drei Radiatoren + Pumpe + AGB + Durchflusssensor. Ingesammt 3 90 Grad Winkel und 3 45 Grad Winkel. Der Rest sind gerade Anschlüsse. Einen knick habe ich nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Uter (24. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt doch alles...
Schraubanschlüsse sind auch nicht so schlecht wie ihr Ruf, die Querschnittsverengung ist minimal, ich bezweifel sehr, dass das in einem normalen System mehr als 1-2 l/h weniger bedeutet im Vergleich zu Tüllen, der Durchfluss ist mit geraden Schraubis und 10mm ID immernoch höher als mit 8mm ID und die Unterschiede sind bekanntlich in der Kühlleistung nicht messbar.
Deine 6 Winkel werden schon etwas bremsen, eventuell hast du weniger Durchfluss als mit 11/8 Schlauch, aber wie gesagt, ?


----------



## apostoli (24. August 2011)

Ja, 60 l/h reichen weees ick und 83 l/h schaffta ja ooch. 
Dachte nur ich kann mehr raus holen ohne die Pumpe voll laufen zulassen. Werde es mal beim nächsten ausbauen auf Verstopfungen prüfen. 

Mich interessierts


----------



## Uter (24. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Durchfluss kann man immer raus holen, aber dringlich ist noch nichts.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Durchfluss langt locker - ich bin mit 25 Litern auch gut hin gekommen; das langte sogar für Passivbetrieb hin!


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. August 2011)

So ich muss nochmal nachfragen. Da ja so oft gesagt wird ramkühlung ist Sinnlos.

Wie sieht das jetzt bei meinen alten domis aus? Die laufen ja schließlich mit 2,1V
Den domi Airfan hab ich jetzt runtergehauen, gefällt mir nich mehr. Trotzdem werden die Rams schon mehr als handwarm. Ist das unbedenklich?


----------



## nyso (25. August 2011)

Mehr als handwarm bedeutet ja 40-45°. Und damit meiner Meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

/sign.
Bei 2+ V galt die Empfehlung "kann unter extrem OC die Stabilität steigern". Aber selbst fanless sollte man da so schnell keine für Normalbetrieb imho unbedenkliche 60 °C überschreiten.


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Handwarm ist ab ca. 20°C 
"Mehr als handwarm" ist also vollkommen unbedenklich, wenn du nicht Angst haben musst, dir die Pfoten zu verbrennen. Solange der Airflow noch einigermaßen gegeben ist (vorne einer rein, hinten einer raus) und die Heatspreader noch drauf sind, sollte es mMn zu keinen Problemen kommen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. August 2011)

Alles klar, die heatspreader sind noch drauf. xD
Und airflow unten vorne rein, oben hinten raus ist gegeben.

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus wenn ich die Rams mit in die Wakü einbinden will?
Dann müssten die heatspreader runter oder? Und gibt's da optisch schöne ramkühler die auch passen? (geht ja dann eh bloß um die optik^^) hatte mal auf AquaTuning gelunzt, aber da gabs nur kühler für die DDR3 domis.
Am liebsten wär mir ein kompletter kühlblock der alle vier gleichzeitig kühlt und an dem ich meine vorhandenen 11/8 schläuche anschließen kann(sprich G1/4 Gewinde).


----------



## <BaSh> (25. August 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-4-RAM-Module-Nickel-POM-Limited-Edition.html


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. August 2011)

Schon ganz nett, aber für einen Ramkühler schon etwas teuer, ich dachte eher so in der drehe von 50€.
Und für den obigen Preis müssten sie mich schon optisch umhauen ^^
Damit ich mehr dafür ausgebe^^

Müsst ich da dann die heatspreader entfernen?


----------



## smatter (25. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..welchen Ram hast du denn ?? Wenn es der *normale* Corsair ist, müsstest nur oben die HS (die roten/blauen/ Piker) abmachen. Die an den Chips nicht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Schon ganz nett, aber für einen Ramkühler schon etwas teuer, ich dachte eher so in der drehe von 50€.



Öh - hast du dir mal die Preise von RAM-Kühlern angeguckt? 22 € Modul sind eigentlich günstig, selbst wenn man minderwertige Angebote berücksichtigt und die von Mips sind mit die hochwertigsten am Markt. (der Mips 5er mit Blechen für 3 Module kostet 10 € weniger)



> Müsst ich da dann die heatspreader entfernen?


 
Ja. Mit Heatspreadern (wenn sie flach sind!) kann man nur die von Aquacomputer
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer ramplex RAM-Khler copper edition Aquacomputer ramplex RAM-Khler copper edition 19054
und Watercool (nur noch bei WC selbst zu haben) nutzen. Letztere sind in der Kreislaufeinbindung unpraktischer (siehe Tagebuch).


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. August 2011)

smatter schrieb:
			
		

> ..welchen Ram hast du denn ?? Wenn es der *normale* Corsair ist, müsstest nur oben die HS (die roten/blauen/ Piker) abmachen. Die an den Chips nicht...



Dominator DDR2 1066 2gb je 4 Module

Dann werd ich wohl etwas sparen, damit sich der kühler Kauf auch lohnt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange du etwas Luftaustausch im Case hast, wirst du von RAM-Kühlern nur eines merken:
Einen kleineren Betrag auf dem Konto.

Wenn du auch RAM übertakten willst, sieht es schon wieder etwas anders aus...


----------



## smatter (25. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, muss ich @rudeboy recht geben, ausser wegend er Optik und dem fehlenden Liquiden Mittel, ist beim Wasserramkühler kein nutzen...Übertakkern beim Ram..nunja, das  muss jeder selber wissen, für mich eprs. nichts..


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

Is mir schon klar, wenn dann geht's auch bloß um die Optik. (mein Board selber möchte ich eher nicht unter Wasser setzen, da es dafür einfach zu alt ist.)
Ramkühler sowie CPU kühler kann ich ja dann für zukünftige Boards übernehmen.^^


----------



## Spiff (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Problem könnten auftauchen wenn ich das Wasser beim Mora 3 von unten nach oben durchlaufen lasse? Mit was macht ihr die Löcher für die Schottverschraubung, 20mm Druchmesser? Hab mal ein bisschen geschaut und die Bohrer für diese grösse sind mir zu teuer für 2 bohrungen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Probleme sehe ich keine, könnte evtl. die Entlüftung erschweren - ich kenne nur den Mora 2.

Die Löcher für die Schottverschraubungen mache ich mit Kegelfräsern, Stufenbohrern oder Schälbohrern- die reichen für das dünne Blech hin.
Hier lohnt sich aber, ein paar Euros mehr auszugeben - man hat länger von!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ramkühler sowie CPU kühler kann ich ja dann für zukünftige Boards übernehmen.^^


 
Z.B. auf einem SB-E Board mit verteilten RAM-Bänken würde dir ein MIPS-Kühler für vier Module wenig Freude bringen.




Spiff schrieb:


> Was für Problem könnten auftauchen wenn ich das Wasser beim Mora 3 von unten nach oben durchlaufen lasse?



Einlass unten / Auslass oben ist eigentlich die gängige Empfehlung.


----------



## wheeler (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auch mal hier freundlich in die runde gefragt...welche farbe würdet ihr als kontrast sleeven bei meiner wakü,blau oder weiss?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

Ich sag blau, weiß ist halt eher unauffällig in dem Case.


----------



## Malkolm (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das case auch weiss, oder ein stark überbelichtetes blech-grau?
In ersterem Fall würde ich weiss sleeven.


----------



## wheeler (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das case IST weiss


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sleeve die Kabel blau mit weißen "Strähnen".


----------



## wheeler (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3 farbig? ist mir dann doch zuviel..aber ma guggen was so übrigbleibt an weiss he he


----------



## rUdeBoy (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso 3-farbig?
Blau (vielleicht aquamarin) wie das Wasser/Boardelemente und in den Sleeve-Strängen weiße Akzente.
Ich würds auch so machen...


----------



## wheeler (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

axo...ich hatte meine standart schwarz noch im hinterkopf
also zweifarbig...hm...auch ne gute idee,danke


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso 3-farbig?
> Blau (vielleicht aquamarin) wie das Wasser/Boardelemente und in den Sleeve-Strängen weiße Akzente.
> Ich würds auch so machen...



Sign das find ich Auch Top.
Ganz blau, wär nur mit unterschiedlichen blautönen interessant.


----------



## wheeler (26. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den sleeve hab ich jetzt bestellt Sleeve SMALL - B-MAGIC | Sleeve | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland
dazu noch weiss,dann kommt mein wasserkühler optisch schön in schwung,denke ich


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

Sign gefällt mir, wenn sie so wie auf den Fotos sind.


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. August 2011)

Jetzt muss ich schnell mal was fragen, hab mir den dfm von aquacomputer gekauft, morgen will ich den einbauen, brauch man da unbedingt das spezielles kabel? Weil das hat ja genauso wie das Kabel was bei meiner Aquastream xt Ultra dabei war ausgesehen.

Muss ich jetzt das Kabel nachbestellen oder funzt das auch mit dem von der Pumpe?

2.Te Frage, kann ich die spawas von meiner 8800gts problemlos mit den ramkühlern des mk13 kühlen (hab ich noch über) weil mein fullcover kühler die nicht abdeckt.


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

jau, das Kabel ist zwingend erforderlich. Ich sehe auch nicht, das deine Aquastream xt Ultra solch ein Kabel als Zubehör hat. Sie hat ja nur ein Tachosignalkabel und USB-Kabel, oder ?

Bei dem DFMS-Kabel ist die eine Seite eben anders, wie ein normaler *Lüfterkabelstecker*...


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. August 2011)

Jo, dann meint ich glaub ich das tachokabel xD

Son ****, jetzt muss ich das Kabel nachbestellen *grrrr*

Trotzdem kann ich den ja schon einbauen, dürfte halt nur nix Auslesen oder?


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rischtig...;)...an was klemmst das denn ?? aquaero ?


----------



## Malkolm (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Kabel ist nichts anderes, als ein Lüfterkabel mit zwei weiblichen Enden.
Sowas gibt es leider kaum bzw. nirgends zu kaufen, allerdings kannst du dir aus Altbeständen deiner PC-Reste sowas auch selbst bauen. Musst eben nur das männliche Ende einer Lüfterverlängerung mit der Buchse eines Lüfterkabel ersetzen. Das funktioniert am besten mit Crimpwerkzeug, oder mit zwei dünnen Stiften/Schraubenziehern/Nägeln und einer Menge Geduld 

Kurzum: die 3€ Mehrkosten sind den Aufwand nicht wert...mitbestellen lohnt


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

äh..*hust*...nee..eben nicht....

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig Aquacomputer Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig 71044

..schau dir das eine Ende an, das ist kein gewöhnliche Lüfter-Female-Buchsen..(das eine Ende schon) , klar kann man da was zusammen löten und dran machen, aber man sollte schon, die 3€ investieren um es akkurat haben...


----------



## nyso (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du solch ein Kabel? Offenbar nicht, denn es ist tatsächlich zweimal Female, ganz normal. Lässt sich innerhalb von Minuten basteln, absolut problemlos.


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...höö..was`n mit dir..sicher hatte ich so ein Kabel, deshalb sage ich es ja....man, man....und deshalb weiss ich es, das es keine gewöhnlichen 2 x Female Lüfterbuchsen sind...man, man...


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fr** halten...und keine Behauptungen aufstellen, die nicht zutreffen....tzzt...

E://

http://www.abload.de/img/p1070564ugqw.jpg

..da sieht man es evtll..suche gerade ein BIld, das es wesentlich breiter ist, wie ein Female Lüfter Buchsen Kram...


----------



## nyso (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe Aquaero und aquastream Ultra verbaut, und bei beiden war solch ein Kabel bei. Und es waren zwei ganz normale female-Anschlüsse, darum habe ich mir die Verlängerung glatt selbst gebaut

Edit: Ja, der auf dem DFM ist kein aquabus, den ich meinte.


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und das war seine Frage...also..immer erst lesen und dann antworten..wir reden nicht vom Tachsignalkabel von Ultra zu Aquaero......sonder DFMS "aquacomputer" zum Aquaero...


----------



## nyso (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sry, ist spät


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kein problem.......sehe ich auch gerade...*gähhn...


----------



## Timmynator (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vllt. meint ihr beide unterschiedliche Lüfterbuchsen? 

Deine Erfahrung in allen Ehren, nyso, auf den Bildern sehen die Buchsen für mich aber auch nicht wie die normalen 3-Pin-Lüfterbuchsen aus...

€dit: zu langsam, scheint sich geklärt zu haben.


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. August 2011)

smatter schrieb:
			
		

> Und das war seine Frage...also..immer erst lesen und dann antworten..wir reden nicht vom Tachsignalkabel von Ultra zu Aquaero......sonder DFMS "aquacomputer" zum Aquaero...



Dfms zu Aquastream xt Ultra  ^^


Man man man jetzt muss ich mindestens bis Dienstag warten *heul*

Ps: und danke nochmal.


----------



## smatter (28. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Dfms zu Aquastream xt Ultra  ^^
> 
> 
> ......


 

oder so...ändert ja nicht`s an der Buchse.. 

Ps:...you`re welcome....*fg


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

So hab jetzt den swifttech obsidian auf meiner 8800gts g92 verbaut, allerdings komm ich unter last trotzdem auf 88c GPU temp oO ??

Abdruck hatte ich vorher kontrolliert und aufliegen tut er auf jedenfall.
Pumpen Frequenz passt, entlüftet hab ich, durchfluss passt zumindest optisch (Krieg ich erst raus wenn das Kabel für den dfm nachgeliefert wird)

Wlpads waren keine beim kühler dabei, also hab ich alles mit mx2 bekleistert.

Nun ist mein Verdacht, das der anpressdruck nicht stimmt, allerdings sind die schrauben schon aufs Maximum angezogen(haben Federn drinnen).

Evtl würde ich besser fahren wenn ich wlpads verwende?

Oder muss ich einfach nochmal das Spiel machen (kühler runter, Abdruck überprüfen, neu wlp drauf und nochmal versuchen?)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler (ich weiß er ist Steinalt, aber er war günstig und der einzigste der noch bei AT zu bekommen war)

Greetz CoXx

Ps: Wasser temp Idle 33c, GPU Idle 57c


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde ihn nochmal neu montieren und WLP überprüfen. 
Die GPU ist Idle schon sehr hoch. 
Bei der Aquastream xt Ultra ist der Wassertemperatur Sensor nicht wirklich genau. Ich habe z.B. eine Wassertemp von 28°C und die GPU hat im Idle eine Temp von 25°C da stimmt doch was nicht mit dem Wassertemp Sensor.

Welchen radi benutzt du denn?


----------



## wheeler (29. August 2011)

Mach mal Bild wo du den cooler angeschlossen hast bitte


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

420er magicool slim mit 3 Phobya nano-g Silent 14 @max
(am Radi kann's nich liegen, CPU temp passt)

Achso ich hab noch mal in der Anleitung durchgelesen, dort steht auch nur thermal Grease ceramic (also ceramic wlp, sollte keinen Unterschied zur mx2 machen)

Hier die Bilder.


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> So hab jetzt den swifttech obsidian auf meiner  8800gts g92 verbaut, allerdings komm ich unter last trotzdem auf 88c GPU  temp oO ??
> 
> Abdruck hatte ich vorher kontrolliert und aufliegen tut er auf jedenfall.
> Pumpen  Frequenz passt, entlüftet hab ich, durchfluss passt zumindest optisch  (Krieg ich erst raus wenn das Kabel für den dfm nachgeliefert wird)
> ...


 

Hey,

jau klingt echt ein bissel hoch. Selbst die IDLE temp`s bei mir sind H²O-> 29,3°/ GPU-> 38,2°, wobei IDLE ja eigentlich absolut uninteressant ist. Unter Last hast du aber eigentlich auch extrem zu hohe, grenzen ja an LuKü...

Evtll. liegt es ja wirklich an den fehlenden WLPad`s, wobei das ja bei der GPU nichts ausmachen sollte. Schau mal, evtll. is ja was verkantet...

Die mx2 ist genial, nutze ich fast nur...!!!

E://

...hast mal geschaut, wie der Kühler bei Review`s abgeschnitten hat ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto vom Abdruck des pcb, man sieht eindeutig das ein Eck nicht ganz aufgesessen hat, aber macht das so viel aus?



			
				CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Foto vom Abdruck des pcb, man sieht eindeutig das ein Eck nicht ganz aufgesessen hat, aber macht das so viel aus?



Review sind da ziemlich sinnlos, da es der einzig noch erhältliche war.

[edit] sry doppelpost, bin auf den falschen Button gekommen, blödes iphone


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

axxo...hmmm...


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

Grad eben nochmal Wlp gewechselt, kühler neu aufgesetzt,  längere schrauben mit anderen Federn für die GPU ausprobiert, keine Veränderung 

Dann bleibt ja fast nix anderes als es mit wlpads zu probieren.

Ich kann mir einfach nich vorstellendes der kühler so schlecht sein soll, da war ja mein luftKühler besser, aber lauter ^^


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee, das glaube ich auch nicht...und ich kann leider echt keine Review`s / Test`s / RoundUp`s zu Wasserkühlern der 88GTS G92 finden...schon komisch, dachte sowas hatte man mal gemacht. Zwar bestimmt schon bissel her, aber in den Archiven muss doch sowas noch drinne sein....


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

Also irgendwas muss die auflagefläche stören, Burn Test Fumark max92c, CSS max 86c, das ist definitiv nicht ok, aber für heut langt es mir, seit 10uhr frickel ich hier schon am Kreislauf rum.

Wenn alles nicht hilft, gibt's doch endlich mal ne neue Karte. Und ein youtube Video wie ne 8800gts samt Wakühler ausm 10ten Stock fliegt!!! *ugly*


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lool....ruhig Blut..irgentwo liegt der Fehler...erstmal Kaffee, Tief ein- und ausatmen, evtll. mal mit Frauchen ein anderes Gespräch als PC suchen und danach mit klaren Kopf nochmal an die ganze Sache...;)

Evtll. irgendein Transformater (oder wie die komischen Türme heissen), der evtll. den Apressdruck verhindert...


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

Haha, mein wochendend Frauchen lässt sich mal wieder Zeit und verspätet sich ^^

Also Bauteilmäßig dürfte eigentlich nix im weg sein, kühler ist ja extra für 8800 gt/gts g92 und 9800gtx.

Was mich daran frustriert ist eher das das ja nicht mein erster kühler Umbau ist, hab auch schon nen mk13 auf ner hd3850 verbaut und das ohne Probleme.

Naja wenn ich mal wieder an meine Werkstatt rankomm werd ich alle absstände nochmal überprüfen, und die Pads rücken jetzt immer mehr für mich in den vordergrund. ^^


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahjo, ist ja auch eigentlich nichts schweres dran...vielleicht ist der Kühler, also dort wo die GPU aufliegt *konkav*.......


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

Das wär ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..mal ein Stück Glas,Spiegel oder so drauf legen, wenn du ihn mal wieder  abmontierst....


----------



## ShowNo (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Erstmal,

Ich habe gerade meinene ersten eigenen PC zusammengebaut und die CPU wird noch von dem intel boxed Kühler gekühlt, Diesen wollte ich aber Austauschen, ein Luftkühler schaut imo nicht so gut aus, deswegen wollte ich mich mal erkundigen.

Denkt ihr so etwas ist möglich? also z.B. mit einer H70. Mein Case ist ein Sharkoon T9 Value, wobei mir auffällt, dass der Radiator von der Breite her nicht in den Festplattenkäfig passt.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht die Grafik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will, dass der Wärmetauscher vorne ist, da ich ihn nicht im Heck kleben haben will. 

Wenn dies nicht möglich ist, dachte ich an eine richtige Wakü, bei der ich einen 12 Radiator extern befestigen kann, also am Heck, wo eigtl ein Gehäuselüfter sitzt. Mein Prozessor ist ein i5 2500k, den ich auch übertakten möchte. mit welchem Preis müsste ich da rechnen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich hoffe ihr versteht wass ich meine


----------



## <BaSh> (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für CPU only würde ich mit einem 1080iger Radiator mindestens 450 € veranschlagen.
Bei der H70 wird es sehr eng mit der Schlauchlänge.


----------



## Takei Naodar (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schlauchlänge wird nicht reichen....


----------



## ShowNo (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso. Bei der antec 920 ist die Schlauchlänge aber länger, oder? also ein Budget von 450€ ?! ich dachte an maximal 130 oder so... auserdem wollte ich keinen so großen Radi, da ich diesen dann auf dem Case anbringen müsste.


----------



## nyso (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wäre es mit einer H100? Hat die nicht längere Schläuche? Und evtl. lässt er sich ja ins Seitenteil oder den Deckel bauen?


----------



## ShowNo (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im Deckel/Seitenteil habe ich leider keine Öffnung...


----------



## nyso (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann macht man sich eben eine


----------



## ShowNo (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm  Jaja selbst ist der Mann  so viel modden wollte ich eigtl nicht, also etwas kaputtmachen  

Da muss ich mir irgendwas überlegen  Naja. Vllt kann ich ja Beim Heck was rausmachen und die H70 extern anbringen...


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. August 2011)

Trotz deinen ganzen Überlegungen, bei ner echten Wakü läuft unter 200€ nix, und in Sachen kompaktkühlungen, bist du im entsprechenden unter Forum für kompaktkühlungen besser aufgehoben.

Greetz CoXx.



Ps: komischer Weise sind die Temps für meinen grottenkühler jetzt im durchschnitt um 10c gefallen. Werd's mal bis morgen beobachten.


----------



## smatter (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...was hast verändert ??


----------



## <BaSh> (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht muss sich die WLP erstmal einbrennen


----------



## Timmynator (29. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ShowNo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr versteht die Grafik


 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Richtung der beiden Enermaxe am Radi sowie die des Alpenföns hinten ändern. So wie es atm auf der Skizze aussieht, saugst du vorne die vom Radiator erwärmte Luft (trotz Konvektion) an und ziehst hinten die von der Graka erwärmte wieder ins Gehäuse...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Achso ich hab noch mal in der Anleitung durchgelesen, dort steht auch nur thermal Grease ceramic (also ceramic wlp, sollte keinen Unterschied zur mx2 machen)



Mir wäre auch kein Kühler bekannt, der ein Pad auf der GPU und WLP auf den RAMs nutzt -> selbst wenn du es falsch machst, auf der GPU sollte er immer aufliegen.




CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto vom Abdruck des pcb, man sieht eindeutig das ein Eck nicht ganz aufgesessen hat, aber macht das so viel aus?



Nö. Hast du ein Bild der Gegenseite, damit man die WLP-Menge abschätzen kann, die für diesen Abdruck nötig war?




smatter schrieb:


> ..mal ein Stück Glas,Spiegel oder so drauf legen, wenn du ihn mal wieder  abmontierst....



Rasierklinge oder (falls vorhanden) Haarlineal. Aber bei der ja doch eher kleinen GPU müsste er schon extrem krum sein. 




ShowNo schrieb:


> Denkt ihr so etwas ist möglich?



Wenn du in der Tat ein Netzteil hast, dass die Luft vorne einsaugt und unerwärmt oben ausstößt und wenn du damit leben kannst, dass der hintere Lüfter die Warme Lufte der Grafikarte ansaugt und der vordere einen Teil der warmen Luft vom Radiator, dann funktioniert deine Zeichnung.

Sonst sind da wohl ein paar grundlegende Fehler drin.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich hab mir letztens den Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 mit dieser Blende Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Einbaublende fr airplex XT / PRO 360 im revolution Design, schwarz pulverbeschichtet Aquacomputer Einbaublende fr airplex XT / PRO 360 im revolution Design, schwarz pulverbeschichtet 38206 bestellt. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Radiator duch diese Blende viel Leistung verliert, da es sich ja um eine 360 Blende handelt. Oder soll ich die Blende wieder einschicken, und diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Einbaublende fr airplex revolution 420, Edelstahl gebrstet Aquacomputer Einbaublende fr airplex revolution 420, Edelstahl gebrstet 38196 dafür nehmen.
Gibt es diese evtl. irgendwo in Schwarz zu kaufen, hab ich bis jetzt nirgendwo gesehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. August 2011)

Also der 420iger würde, wenn als 360iger genutzt nur ~73% der Fläche des 420igers besitzen. Daher würde ich die 420iger Version vorziehen.
Zur Blende: Wie sieht es denn eventuell mit dem lackieren der Blende aus?


----------



## smatter (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

ich selber nutze den Airplex 360/420 mit der 420`iger Seite. Und durch eine Lüfterblende verliert der Radiator anisch keine Leistung.....was hälst denn von der Phobya Blende...?


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. August 2011)

smatter schrieb:
			
		

> ...was hast verändert ??



Komischer Weise garnix, evtl ist noch Luft im kühler gewesen, mir kam es aber so vor als wär alles richtig entlüftet.


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Hast du ein Bild der Gegenseite, damit man die WLP-Menge abschätzen kann, die für diesen Abdruck nötig war?



Ne leider nich, aber ich trag die immer dünn auf so das der Chip selbst nich mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## smatter (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ..............
> Rasierklinge oder (falls vorhanden) Haarlineal. Aber bei der ja doch eher kleinen GPU müsste er schon extrem krum sein.
> .......



Stimmt, der G92 war ja noch nicht so gross wie der GF100...

http://www.abload.de/img/16.20.22.26.10.2007.nvbbl8.jpg

...hatte ich mal wieder total verdrängt...


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. August 2011)

Grad is durchflusskabel angekommen, 130l/h *Hail* ^^

Also kann's am durchfluss Schonmal nicht liegen.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Lackieren bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das wird. Wenn möglich würde ich dann direkt eine schwarze Blende nehmen.


> Und durch eine Lüfterblende verliert der Radiator anisch keine Leistung


Wenn sich die Luft eines 420 Radis, durch eine Öffnung eines 360 Drücken muss, erhöht sich doch der Widerstand den die Luft überwinden muss.
Die Phobya Blenden würden auch gehen, nur gefällt mir die Blende für den Revolution besser.


----------



## smatter (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Grad is durchflusskabel angekommen, 130l/h *Hail* ^^
> 
> Also kann's am durchfluss Schonmal nicht liegen.



uhi...geht doch... ;)



Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> ....
> *
> Wenn sich die Luft eines 420 Radis, durch eine Öffnung  eines 360 Drücken muss, erhöht sich doch der Widerstand den die Luft  überwinden muss.*
> Die Phobya Blenden würden auch gehen, nur gefällt mir die Blende für den Revolution besser.




Das ist richtig, und vorallem, sind dann ja die 420`iger (3x140) Lüfter nicht freiligend und können somit nicht ihr volle Ansuagkraft entfalten...

Deshalb sollte man die Blende (Auschnitt) am Case oder der gleichen anpassen...


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, dann werd ich meine Blende umtauschen.
Hat denn jemand die Blende für den Revolution 420 irgendwo in schwarz gesehen, oder gibt es diese nur in Edelstahl Optik?


----------



## smatter (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..bei AT haben die doch welche in schwarz...sogra mit unterschiedlichen Muster`n...


----------



## Sesambrötchen (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber doch nicht diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Einbaublende fr airplex revolution 420, Edelstahl gebrstet Aquacomputer Einbaublende fr airplex revolution 420, Edelstahl gebrstet 38196


----------



## smatter (30. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, kannst doch auch andere nehmen, ich habe wie gesagt, die Phobya nicht die original Airplex Blende...ansonsten, lass sie pulvern..


----------



## Sesambrötchen (31. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werd ich wohl eine andere Blende nehmen, die von Phobya sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. 
Pulvern lassen ist mir zu aufwendig, und was das Kostet möcht ich auch nicht wissen.
Mal schauen, welche Blende es wird.


----------



## smatter (31. August 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, pulvern ist nicht so teuer......aber ohkai, die anderen sehen doch auch nicht verkehrt aus in schwarz...naja, eben Geschmacksache...


----------



## apostoli (3. September 2011)

Sagt mal, mir machen ja auch meine temps etwas Kummer. Somit schwirren mir manchmal verrückte Gedanken im Kopf herum. Ein Freund hat mit einen accelero xtrem 470 die selben temps wie ich mit wakü. Kann das sein das die Sensoren die die temps Auslesen, bei mir durch den schlechteren airflow falsch Auslesen. Seine direkt im Windkanal sind und kühler bleiben?
Dabei aber mein System das kühlere ist durch die wakü? Die Sensoren befinden sich ja am Mainboard und wenn das keine Luft bekommen sind ja die temps nicht besser geworden. Also ein Auslese Fehler oder? Habe ich einen Denkfehler ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten Temperatursensoren sind nicht zum 100%igen Anzeigen  der aktuellen Temperatur vorgesehen, sondern zum Schutz der Hardware. Zum anderen kommen noch viele unterschiedliche Faktoren zum tragen.  Mach dir kein Kopf solange dein System stabil und leise läuft.


----------



## apostoli (3. September 2011)

Noch ist ja alles schön. Übertaktet habe ich noch nicht. Kann also noch nicht sagen wie schlimm es ist, oder auch nicht.  Mich ärgert es nur das die wakü ca 600 Euro gekostet hat und es evtl eine Lukü auch getan hätte. Aber geil sieht es aus


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Mich ärgert es nur das die wakü ca 600 Euro gekostet hat und es evtl eine Lukü auch getan hätte.


Nur 600€, so wenig?  Darüber darf nicht nachdenken...


----------



## apostoli (3. September 2011)

War nur grob geschätzt. Nachdenken möchte ich nicht drüber.


----------



## smatter (3. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...dann würde ich mal sagen, das du die Komponenten nicht richtig gewählt hast, sry, aber für eine ü600 Takken WaKü, da kommt eine LuKü nicht ran...auf alle Fälle nicht an die LAUTHEIT, was ja das primäre ist bei einer WaKü, wa sgleich nach einem Temperaturenvortel unter Belastung kommt......klar kann der Genesis LuKü`hler gut mit einem H100 oder so mithalten, aber wenne s ans eingemachte geht, sieht es schlecht aus...

was hast denn an DELTA..???


----------



## apostoli (3. September 2011)

Unter last habe ich eine Delta von 18K. Was meinst du mit falsch gewählt? 
Nein, ich bin zufrieden. Alles schön leise. Ich habe mit nur von den Temperaturen mehr erwartet. Unter last (Prime + Fuhrmark) ohne übertakten, finde ich persönlich das 50 Grad CPU und 48 Grad GPU bei 32 Grad WT , viel ist für eine wakü. Man bedenke das nicht übertaktet ist.
Im Obsidian 800D ist halt der Airflow etwas schlecht. Hat vielleicht damit zu tun. Dennoch ärgern mich die 18K Delta.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll daran bitte viel sein? 
Welche Temps hat dein dein Kumpel unter Last?


----------



## apostoli (3. September 2011)

Beim zocken wird seine GTX 470 auch nur 50 Grad warm mit nen Accelero. Ich hab die 580er. Ich meine ja nur dafür das die wakü so teuer war....


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

50° bei welcher Lufttemperatur?


----------



## apostoli (3. September 2011)

Gemessen bis her bei einer RT zwischen 23 und 25 Grad. Dabei laufen dann die Lüfter bei 1000  RPM schneller geht nicht.


----------



## smatter (3. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ *apostoli* 

falsch gewählt meine ich, das du wahrscheinlich alels Intern hast, weil ich nicht weiss was du für waKü-teile hast, kann ich nu drauf schliessen, das sie falsch gewählt sind.

Wobei, ich pers. habe auch max. 50° bei GPU und max. 60° bei CPU...aber ich habe beides übertakkert, also sollte bei dir, zu mindestens, wenn die Raumtemperatur stimmt, besser sein..Klar, wenn du auf einer Dachgeschosswohnung wohnst, dann ist bei dem heutigen Wetter nichts zu reissen...

100rpm..ohkai...aber hast ja nicht imIDLE, oder ?

http://www.abload.de/img/stabil.....muhahaaaalb2i.jpg

btw..so sind meine bei primel, ohne Furmark..klar, wenn man die 470/480 noch mehr belastet, da dann das wasser ansteigt..aber bitte, wo ist denn dann der Fuss zur Reaität..??


----------



## apostoli (3. September 2011)

Wie wie hast du übertaktet? Welche CPU?  Ich würde es gerne mal testen. War nur bis her nur nicht nötig.
Ah ok sorry hab jetzt das Bild gesehen. 
Das lässt ja hoffen. 
Ich weiß nicht wie die Tendenz der CPU ist. Ob die Temperatur schnell ansteigt beim ocken oder eher langsamer.


----------



## smatter (3. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann dir keiner Sagen....

btw..wie und welche Komponenten (WaKü) hast denn verbaut ??...evtll. Bilder vom SyS ??


----------



## Malkolm (4. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwischen der GTX 470 und der GTX580 liegen aber auch nochmal deutliche Unterschiede in der Wärmeabgabe bei gleicher Fläche, und damit auch die Temperaturen 

Aber du hast es ja selbst schon gesagt, man zahlt vorallem für diese unbeschreibliche Stille
Es ist einfach unbeschreiblich schön, wenn man neben seinem Rechner schlafen kann während er 24/7 faltet. Mit LuKü habe ich das nie geschafft.


----------



## apostoli (4. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



smatter schrieb:


> btw..wie und welche Komponenten (WaKü) hast denn verbaut ??...evtll. Bilder vom SyS ??


 
Verbaut habe ich folgende Teile : 
Airplex Revolution 420 / Magicool Slim 120 / Magicool Slim 280 / Kryos Delrin / Aquagrafx 580 / Aquastream Ultra / FrozenQ AGB / Highflow DFS / NB 140er Lüfter
das sollte es gewesen sein. Dazu kommen die Anschlüsse die nicht der rede Wert sind aber auch einiges gekostet haben. (darum gehts ja aber nicht) Gehäuse ist ein Obsidian 800D 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Radis sind die Ergebnisse doch im Rahmen.
Für eine interne Lösung sollte der Airflow im Tower ebenfalls entscheidend sein was die Kühlleistung der Radis betrifft genauso wie die Lüfter auf den Radis.
Mit einer externen Lösung wie beim Mora3 hättest du fürs gleiche Geld mehr Power gehabt nur das es nicht so toll aussehen würde worauf du ja schon wert legst. 
Deine Werte sind schon in ordnung und die 580er würde ich nicht mit einer 470er vergleichen dann schon jede Karte mit dem pendant.


----------



## apostoli (4. September 2011)

Ja es sollte schon einigermaßen schick aussehen. Der Airflow ist tatsächlich für'n Anus. Ich überlege ob ich an der Front einen Lüfter einbaue. Da gibt es von Lian Li was tolles um den Luftstrom zu verbessern. Die WT ist ja in Ordnung finde ich, jedoch der Abtransport der Wärme der CPU und GPU nicht. Obwohl ihr ja anderer Meinung seid. Ich muss einfach mal übertakten und mir ein Bild von machen.


----------



## Spiff (4. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühlt ein Fullcoverkühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE3 Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE3 Acetal+EN (Nickel) 14411 ein Mainboard besser als dieser Kühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS ASUS Rampage III Fusionblock POM MIPS ASUS Rampage III Fusionblock POM 14416 ? Wenn ja mit wie grossen Temp unterschieden kann man ca. rechnen?

MfG Spiff


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannste sowieso nicht messen - insofern wayne . 

Bei Mobo-Kühlern ist´s allgemein ziemlich egal welche du nimmst. Sie kühlen alle mehr als ausreichend für alle OC-Spielereien die sich damit anstellen lassen, zumindest sofern sie ordentlich montiert wurden. Das ist hier wesentlich wichtiger als die Frage wie der Kühler selbst abschneiden würde. Geh also einfach nach Optik oder Preis .


----------



## Spiff (4. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mh dann hab ich meine evtl nicht so gut montiert... hab den kleine Kühler von Mips und wird manchmal doch recht heiss.  Naja demfall den nochmals runternehmen und WLP kontrollieren


----------



## apostoli (4. September 2011)

So, eine Frage hab ich noch. Als ich meine wakü zusammengebaut hatte, hatte ich WT von 40 Grad, GPU u d CPU lag bei ca 50 Grad. Dann änderte ich die Richtung der Lüfter so das kalte Luft von außen rein kommt. Die WT verbesserte sich um ca 8 - 10 K. Die GPU und CPU aber nicht wirklich. Wirken sich die 10 K nicht aus? Kann es sein das mein Kryos Delrin nicht gut genug ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kann es sein das mein Kryos Delrin nicht gut genug ist?


Einer der besten CPU Kühler derzeit.



> So, eine Frage hab ich noch. Als ich meine wakü zusammengebaut hatte, hatte ich WT von 40 Grad, GPU u d CPU lag bei ca 50 Grad. Dann änderte ich die Richtung der Lüfter so das kalte Luft von außen rein kommt. Die WT verbesserte sich um ca 8 - 10 K. Die GPU und CPU aber nicht wirklich.


Irgendwas hat falsche Daten ausgegeben.


----------



## McClaine (5. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So... [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black*[/FONT] mit sämtlichen Zubehör bestellt, inklusive ner [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*NZXT SENTRY LXE - External Touch-Screen Fan-Controller*[/FONT] für die 9Lüfter. 410Eur, Bilder folgen bald


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum enen Mo-ra Pro wenn du nur 9 Lüfter installierst?


----------



## Spiff (5. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora Pro ist schöner^^ das war zumindest mein Beweggrund


----------



## PingPong (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

will mir auch ne wakü zulegen und die auch gleich bissl modden  da ich den agb gerne beleuchten würde, stellen sich mir gleich mehrere fragen. 

1. wenn ich mir so n alphacool beleuchtungsmodul für 1/4 gewinde kaufe, wie wird das eingeschraubt? einfach den kompletten deckel vom agb wegmachen, oder wird da nur so n kleiner einlass (für den schlauch/anschluss) weggenommen und ersetzt???  
2. will uv-aktive schläuche verwenden, aber kein uv-aktives wasser. wenn ich nund eine blaue led in den agb mache, wird das blau dann iwie durch meine uv-kathoden beeinträchtigt?? 

ps. ich weiss, sind iwie blöde fragen, aba muss erst meine erfahrungen sammeln 

vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe

mfg
pingpong


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. einfach in das passende Gewinde eindrehen.
2. ist gut möglich das die "hellere" Kathode die "schwächere" LED "überstrahlt".


----------



## PingPong (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm, okay  1. war wohl sehr fürn ar....  aba 2. stört mich iwie schon, dann müsst ich evtl doch uv-aktives wasser nehmen. was hältst du von dem aquacomputer protect gemisch, bzw hast du damit erfahrungen?


----------



## Ossiracer (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mMn ist das DP von Aquatuning momentan eines der besten Wässerchen. Läuft bei mir schon seit 8 Monaten in rot, wurde auch schon 2x aussem Kreislauf abgelassen, aufgefangen ( in ner plastikschüssel) und wieder eingefüllt. Fazit: Keine Verfärbungen, keine Ablagerungen, kein garnix. Ist immernoch so wie am ersten Tag. Auch der Rest in der Flasche ist noch top!

*Edit*
Sehe gerade dass du eine DCII als Graka hast. Soweit ich weiß (kann natürlich auch falsch sein, wäre für mich sehr erfreulich) nutzt Asus für die Karten ein Custom-PCB, weshalb du keinen Wasserkühler verwenden kannst. Da ich die Karte auch habe, würde ich mich natürlich freuen wenn die Infos falsch sind, dann könnte ich meine auch mit in den Kreislauf einbinden.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mainchen, ich habe mal eine Frage.
Warscheinlich werde ich jetzt als Noob oder sowas bezeichnet aber ich habe evtl vor mir eine Corsair H100 einzubasteln.
Im moment habe ich einen EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand und der Kühlt meinen I5 auf ~55-60grad bei 4.3Ghz, kann ich mit der H100 bessere werte erwarten? Zumal ich auch in den Nächsten tagen einen I5-750 bekomme und den gerne bei 4Ghz laufen lassen will.

Der grund warum ich eine H100 will und nicht eine selbst zusammengebaute Wakü ist einfach. ICH BIN FAUL. Mir ist es zu viel arbeit wenn ich mal meinen PC auseinander baue (das Kommt so aller 1.5 Monate vor) dann erst das wasser abzulassen und so weiter. Des weiterem ist es mir zu teuer jedesmal wenn ich eine Komponente Tausche nochmal 50-100€ extra für einen Passenden Sockel oder graka kühler auszugeben.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Pleezefragme:
Für so was gibts den Sammel-Thread für Kompaktkühlungen... frag da einfach mal nach.
Dann sind die Kinder mit der richtigen WaKü nicht wieder genervt 

@Ossiracer:
Schau mal hier nach:
Narrow Line Geforce 580 GTX C

EDIT:
Ups... 580 statt 560 gelesen 
Bei der 560er sollte GPU-only reichen (zusätzlich natürlich passive Steinchen auf den Vrams und Spawas).


----------



## PingPong (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das siehst du richtig  nen fullcover für meine gpu gibts nicht, ich will aber einen gpu-only nehmen.

@ rudeboy

ich hab ne gtx560 und er hat geschrieben er hat auch eine  deswalb denke ich das der kühler von dir nicht passen wird.

warst wohl schneller als ich ^^. sind da keine steinchen drauf???  bzw, hab mir überlegt das ich den originalkühler einfach bissl bearbeite  also die fläche des gpu-kühlers einfach aus dem original-kühlerblock aussägen und den rest für spawas usw drauf lassen 
könnte doch klappen, oder???


----------



## Ossiracer (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU-Only wär ne Lösung, gefällt mir aber optisch nicht wirklich.. werd ich wohl den DCII-Kühler drauflassen, ist ja auch recht leise.


----------



## PingPong (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa, denke das geht  aba was hältst von meiner überlegung??


----------



## Malkolm (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Im moment habe ich einen EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand und der Kühlt meinen I5 auf ~55-60grad bei 4.3Ghz, kann ich mit der H100 bessere werte erwarten? Zumal ich auch in den Nächsten tagen einen I5-750 bekomme und den gerne bei 4Ghz laufen lassen will.


 
Wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse, sowohl was Lautstärke, aber auch Leistung angeht, sind nicht zu erwarten, sofern du bereits über einen gut belüfteten Tower verfügst.
Die zu erwartende Mehrleistung würde ich auf einige wenige (2-3) Kelvin abschätzen.


----------



## Ossiracer (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@PingPong: Hatte den Kühler noch nicht ab, kann dir also auch nicht sagen ob die Karte so ne Kühlplatte hat. Normalerweise aber schon. Müsstest du ausprobiern wies temptechnisch aussieht, sollte aber keine Probleme machen solang noch n Luftzug über die Karte streicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> mMn ist das DP von Aquatuning momentan eines der besten Wässerchen.


DP Ultra ist von AquaComputer


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Warum enen Mo-ra Pro wenn du nur 9 Lüfter installierst?


Na wart halt ab, da kommen schon noch paar druff 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> DP Ultra ist von AquaComputer


Kann ich bestätigen, das beste Wässerchen das ich je hatte Auch Innovatek Protect ist zu Empfehlen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das die Aquastream XT Ultra keine genauen Wassertemperatur Wert liefert, ist ja allgemein bekannt. 
Hat jemand mal nach gemessen wie groß der Unterschied ist. 
Meine Graka ist im Idle so bei 26°C und die Wassertemp wird mit 28°C ausgelesen.


----------



## apostoli (6. September 2011)

Bei ist der Unterschied zwischen Ext. Sens. Und AS Ultra ca 6 - 8 K


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist sehr unterschiedlich. Mess mal selber nach.


----------



## apostoli (6. September 2011)

Sorry hab grad mal geschaut. Sind doch nur 4K. Ein externer Sensor lohnt jedenfalls. Der ist viel stabiler in der Messung und schwankt nicht so wild rauf und runter.


----------



## McClaine (6. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Wert des XT Sensors ist genauso genau wie ein Externer, aber leider sitzt dieser auf der Platine und misst so eher die Elektronik Temperatur aus, als das Wasser lol


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Trotzdem lagen bislang alle Vergleiche, die ich gesehen habe, bei +2 bis +4 K - zum regeln reicht der interne Sensor also vollkommen aus, nur zum exakt-mitreden braucht man besseres.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Na wart halt ab, da kommen schon noch paar druff
> 
> Kann ich bestätigen, das beste Wässerchen das ich je hatte Auch Innovatek Protect ist zu Empfehlen.



Iiiehh farbiges Wasser ^^, besser uv aktive oder farbige schläuche und Dest Wasser mit g48 ^^


----------



## Spiff (7. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ CoXxOnE 
Wieso farbiges Wasser?  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Transparent

DP Ultra gibts auch transparent


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. September 2011)

Hab ich med gewusst ^^


----------



## wheeler (7. September 2011)

Ich habe auch uv aktive Schläuche und die sehen Klasse aus .....bei uv Licht .vorher hatte ich dest. Wasser.jetzt hab dp Ultra in blau und jetzt sehen die Schläuche auch bei Tag einfach besser aus.den Unterschied kann man auch in meinem tb sehen.


----------



## apostoli (7. September 2011)

In eigener Sache: ich bin endlich zu frieden  habe im UEFI rumgespielt, die Spannungen gesenkt und teilweise auf einen wert gefixt und selbstverständlich den Prozessor hochgetaktet  nun looft er mit 4000 bei 1.2 v. Das spannende ist aber. " die Temperatur " hahahah beim Primeln geht kein Kern über 51 Grad. Das finde ich echt Klasse und freue mich wahnsinnig. Die Wassertemperatur, keine 28 grad.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. September 2011)

wheeler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch uv aktive Schläuche und die sehen Klasse aus .....bei uv Licht .vorher hatte ich dest. Wasser.jetzt hab dp Ultra in blau und jetzt sehen die Schläuche auch bei Tag einfach besser aus.den Unterschied kann man auch in meinem tb sehen.



Hier mal uv Aktive Schläuche am Tag mit Dest Wasser und g48


----------



## McClaine (8. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 der Graka Schlauch biegt sich aber gefährlich xD

Heut endlich fertig geworden mit da Wakü, neu dazu gekommen ist der Mora3+NZXT, Bilder sind von gestern, net wundern über den Saustall  Heute siehts wieder Zivilisiert aus.
Verkabelung is nun etwas geordneter, aber keine Chance das anders zu machen. Die XT mitsamt Durchflussmesser sind hängend montiert und gepolstert, ka wo ich die dranmachen soll da ich das unbedigt extern haben wollte, 4xKugelhahn hängt hinten am PC
Mir reichts jetzt wieder paar Wochen, 12h Arbeit, äh Hobby, is erstmal wieder genug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mora3+NZXT Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black 36089 Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - NZXT SENTRY LXE - External Touch-Screen Fan-Controller NZXT SENTRY LXE - External Touch-Screen Fan-Controller 70163
2x Laing DDC + 2x AGB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB 49022 + Aquastream XT Ultra Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046
Und vieles mehr.... 
Der EK AGB Vorne ist ab heute wieder beleuchtet und der Aquaero 4 sitzt nun auch wieder in der Front


----------



## <BaSh> (8. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Video ist schon gesperrt oO.
Aber mir gefällt die Kombination von dem blauen PC und den roten Lüftern nicht


----------



## ConCAD (8. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@McClaine: Die Fotos sehen nice aus, allerdings funzt das Video nicht - wurde von GEMA gesperrt.


----------



## McClaine (8. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wtf, ich kanns ansehen, lad mal ohne sound hoch lol

Edit: Filmchen ohne AC/DC Mukke :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPHOEIEdsmU&feature=youtube_gdata



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPHOEIEdsmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich arbeite zwar sauber, was man aber von der Optik net behaupten kann xD
Blau/ Rot gefällt mir, find ich besser als ne einseitige farbe oder gar farblos


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. September 2011)

@McClaine, das sieht bloß auf den Bildern so aus ^^, Schlauch wird eh heut oder morgen verändert das ich die Pumpe nach hinten schieben kann^^


----------



## stimpi2k4 (9. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum meine AS keine Power mehr auf meine Lüfter gibt?
Beim Start gibt es nur eine halbe Umdrehung und dann kommt nichts mehr.
Habe nur die Pumpe neu ausgerichtet und die Kabel ein wenig geordnet. Nt war aus also sollte ja nichts kaputt sein. 
Wenn ich die Lüfter übers MB laufen lasse drehen die voll auf.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2011)

Ich hab seit 2-3 Tagen Probleme mit meinem Rechner, ich nehme an der nicht perfekt sitzende wakühler hat die Graka gekillt.
Alles was im 3D Modus ist weist starke Fragmente auf, im 2D Modus jetzt auch Grad  probs bekommen.
Im 3D Modus hängt zugleich (kommt lag mäßig rüber) das Spiel auch dann und wird unspielbar.

Ist Die Graka Schrott reif?


----------



## Gast1111 (9. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt nach throttling (oder wie man das schreibt xD) sprich sie wird zu heiss


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2011)

Naja aber fragmente im 2D Modus jetzt auch noch!?!


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hängen würde wenn dann nach Throttle aussehen.
Die Fragmente sprechen eher für einen irreparablen (?) Schaden.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2011)

Na dann hail xD, so ein ****... Backen könnte noch was bringen.... Oder lieg ich da falsch? Und den wakühler runter... *heul* 
Man nervt mich das jetzt.
Ich möchte natürlich alles ausschließen, könnte das auch auf eine falsche Verkabelung des pcie Steckers herführen?
Wobei ich mir zu 99% sicher bin das da alles passt. Hab immer nur ein Kabel nach dem anderem entfernt, gesleeved und dann wieder verbaut.


----------



## Malkolm (9. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Evtl. ist auch dein Netzteil hin und versorgt dein System nicht mehr mit der gewünschten Stabilität.

Ich würde nach und nach mal die Komponenten tauschen, angefangen beim GraKa-Kühler (wieder den Original-Lüfter drauf, WLP nicht vergessen), über die GraKa bis hin zum NT.


----------



## wheeler (9. September 2011)

Also bei mir war nach dem Umbau auch das nt fail.warum auch immer. Auf einmal lief die Pumpe nimmer richtig .neues nt und alles war in Butter


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2011)

Macht mir keine Ängste, ich halte das für Blödsinn, da das nt niegel Nagel neu ist!
Das ist vor dem Sleeven vielleicht mal 1-2 Stunden gelaufen, ich denk eher es liegt an der Graka.
Hab hier mal nen Thread erôffnet, weil ich denke das passt jetzt weniger in den wakü Quatsch thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/174494-problem-mit-graka.html


----------



## PingPong (10. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guten tag,

ich werf etz einfach mal ne frage rein.  wie vielleicht der ein oder andere mitbekommen hat, will ich mir ne wakü zulegen. fest stand eig schon das es ein mora3 wird, aba im mom rücke ich wieder zu einer internen lösung.  wenn ich etz vorne und oben nen radi einbau, würde es gehn wenn ich bei beiden die luft von draussen nach drinnen blasen lasse? sollte ja für bessere temps sorgen, weil eben die frische luft von aussen zum kühlen der radis verwendet wird. muss ich dann vielleicht noch iwelche lüfter verbauen, die du warme luft dann nach draussen transportieren, oder reicht es die luft im gehäuse durch die meshs entweichen zu lassen???

mfg
pingpong


----------



## apostoli (10. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach, wäre es besser wenn ein Lüfter die warme Luft raus drückt. So kann sich die warme Luft nicht im Gehäuse stauen und die Schläuche erwärmen sich nicht, die dann auch weicher werden können. Zusätzlich entsteht ein kleiner Windkanal wenn ein Lüfter die Luft raus zieht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@PingPong Kommt drauf an wo der Radi verbaut ist. Vorne Luft rein, oben Luft raus. Ein bis zwei Gehäuselüfter schaden nciht, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## PingPong (10. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, ich dachte nur. wenn ich oben nen radi einbau und den mit luft ausm gehäuse kühle, dass die temps nicht so gut sind, da ja die warme luft genommen wird.


----------



## b0s (10. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir sind die Temps besser wenn ich oben und unten den Radi von außen mit Frischluft versorge und vorne und hinten Luffis rausblasen lasse, als wenn ich vorne unten rein und hinten oben rauslasse.
Übrige Komponenten tun sich kaum was, außer HDDs (sind in den 5,25" Schächten) bleiben auch kühler.

Daher rate ich dir: ausprobieren!


----------



## wheeler (11. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,
es gibt ja den "standart" adapter den man sich bei AT für die aquastream dazu bestellen muss.jetzt hab ich aber gelesen,das es auch einen Bitspower-Adapter gibt.
welcher genau ist das,und hat den jemand verbaut?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PingPong schrieb:


> muss ich dann vielleicht noch iwelche lüfter verbauen, die du warme luft dann nach draussen transportieren, oder reicht es die luft im gehäuse durch die meshs entweichen zu lassen???



Hängt von der Größe und der Position des Meshs ab. Wenn z.B. die halbe Seitenwand durchlässig ist, sollte es zu keinem Stau kommen. Ggf. hilft ein Lüfter aber dabei, den Weg der Abluft zu kontrollieren.




PingPong schrieb:


> naja, ich dachte nur. wenn ich oben nen radi einbau und den mit luft ausm gehäuse kühle, dass die temps nicht so gut sind, da ja die warme luft genommen wird.


 
Richtig gedacht. Aber der Unterschied zwischen "alle rein" und "alle raus" ist aber relativ gering - schließlich wird die Luft im Gehäuse nur noch wenig erwärmt, wenn alles an der Wasserkühlung hängt. Problematisch ist nur, wenn die gleiche Luft durch beide Radis geleitet wird. (auf der anderen Seite ist es bei oben/vorne oft schwierig, Ab- und Zuluft kategorisch zu trennen. Denn der obere Radi saugt alles an, was an Warmluft rund um das Gehäuse aufsteigt, wenn er von außen nach innen arbeitet. Setzt man auf einen Luftstrom von hinten nach vorne&oben, ist dagegen oftmals das Netzteil schlecht zu integrieren. Hilft nur ausprobieren)


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welchem Verhältnis tut man G48 mischen? Da ich einen 20l AGB einbauen will, ist mir Innovatek zu teuer


----------



## Uter (13. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne Alu rechnet man meist 1:20 bis 1:25.


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieviel Liter sind in so nem Kübel G48? Gibt nur Kupferkühler und nen Chiller+ Laiing D5, also knapp 24l Wassermenge


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab ein Behältnis mit 1,5 Liter.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 Konzentrat wird üblicherweise im 1,5L Gebinde verkauft, welches folglich bei einem Mischverhältnis von 1:20 für ca. 30 Liter Kühlmittel ausreicht. 

Btw: Man "tut" nicht mischen - man mischt


----------



## nyso (14. September 2011)

wheeler schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> es gibt ja den "standart" adapter den man sich bei AT für die aquastream dazu bestellen muss.jetzt hab ich aber gelesen,das es auch einen Bitspower-Adapter gibt.
> welcher genau ist das,und hat den jemand verbaut?



Den gibts bei Caseking. In chrom, black matt und shiny black


----------



## <BaSh> (14. September 2011)

Ich denke das bei den Bitspower-Anschlüssen das selbe Problem auftreten wird wie bie den runden von At. Der Auslassadapter wird undicht sein...


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke das man das testen müsste, um so etwas zu behaupten ...


----------



## <BaSh> (14. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es war keine Behauptung sondern nur ein Gedankengang


----------



## Uter (14. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig sehe, dann ist der O-Ring bei den Bitspower in einer Nut angebracht wie bei den eckigen von At, entsprechend würde ich ertwarten, dass es keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## apostoli (14. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend, ich liebäugle momentan mit einem Aquaero 5.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung ? Wie ist die LT Version ? Ein Display brauche ich nicht unbedingt. 

Oder doch lieber AE 4 ?

Gruß Toli


----------



## Dukex2 (15. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ab das Aquaero 5 in der LT-Version und ich bin sehr zufrieden, zwar ist die Software noch in der Beta aber sie erfüllt ihren zweck. 
Würde wegen der Kühlung bei der Bestellung den Aluminium-Kühler nicht vergessen dazu zu bestellen.


----------



## apostoli (15. September 2011)

Ok, danke. Den werde ich mir dann auch bestellen. 
Der Alu kühler in der Version 2 ?
Wie hast du den LT verbaut (montiert) ?


----------



## Dukex2 (15. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die Version 2 des Kühlers! 
In den Laufwersschächten, auf dem Boden oder am Deckel wo eben Platz hast.


----------



## wheeler (16. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
wenn ich ne backplate an meine 460 watercooled drannhänge,so wieder diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC460 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated EK Water Blocks EK-FC460 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated 12389
geht das so,oder muss dafür die wasserkühlung abmontiert werden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du wirst ihn demonieren müssen. Da du sonst nicht alle Schrauben rein bzw raus bekommst.

PS: Eine extra Backplate würde ich nicht verbauen, kostet nur Geld und bringt ausser Optik nichts.


----------



## wheeler (16. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schon klar das es nur optik ist,aber optik ist doch was schönes,oder? sonst bräuchte ich ja auch kein neues sidewindow in meinem TB


----------



## McClaine (16. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Du wirst ihn demonieren müssen. Da du sonst nicht alle Schrauben rein bzw raus bekommst.
> 
> PS: Eine extra Backplate würde ich nicht verbauen, kostet nur Geld und bringt ausser Optik nichts.



Nicht ganz richtig, wenn man sich net "blöd" anstellt gibts paar ° weniger, ausserdem schützt diese von äusseren Einwirkungen, wie Gewalt, Wasser - in meinem Fall ein undichter Laing Aufsatz 

Der Mora3 is ja der Hammer, bei 20° draussen geht das Wasser nicht mehr über 30°, egal was ich spiel lol


----------



## Spiff (16. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab bei meiner 580GTX mit Watercoolkühler auch diese Backplate montiert. Ich konnte dies ohne den Kühler zu entfernen.


----------



## Moose83 (17. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier stand mist


----------



## apostoli (18. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Ja die Version 2 des Kühlers!



Wird der Kühler auch bei der PRO Version benötigt ??

Gruß Toli


----------



## nyso (18. September 2011)

Wieviel Abwaerme schafft der Mora 3 pro eigentlich passiv?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ca 200W unter optimalen Bedienungen.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er schafft auch noch mehr passiv, aber eben zu wenig erfreulichen Temperaturen . 

Der ist einfach nicht für Passiv-Betrieb gemacht und allgemein ist Passiv-Betrieb ab einer gewissen Verlustleitugnder Hardware nur noch mit extremen Flächen zu bewerkstelligen. Man kann natürlich drei MoRas horizontal montieren und einbinden, dann mag auch der ein oder anderen Spiele-PC noch brauchbar gekühlt werden, aber der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Nutzen. Auch mit echten Passiv-Radiatoren (mal ganz von deren Korrosionsproblemen abgesehen) braucht man horrende Flächen um vor allem die Abwärme aktueller HighEnd-Grafikkarten abzuführen. Für eine übertaktete CPU allein langt ein passiver MoRa hingegen locker, da man 200W nicht annähernd erreicht. Eine unübertaktete Graka im Mittelfeld der HighEnd-Linie pustet ohne weiteres 200W ins Wasser. Die Topmodell schlegen mit 300W und dual GPU-Karten mit noch mehr zu buche. Solche Leitungen passiv kühlen zu wollen ist einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld für nahezu Null Effekt. Schon ein geringer Luftstrom von sehr leise laufenden Lüftern verhilft Radiatoren wie dem MoRa zu einem erheblichen Leistungssschub gegenüber passivem Betrieb.


----------



## Dukex2 (18. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@apostoli 
Benötigt nicht, aber er ist zu empfehlen denn je besser gekühlt wird je mehr kannst du dran anschließen.


----------



## PingPong (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

da ich mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen habe mir eine interne wakü zu verbauen, stellen sich mir noch ein paar fragen. ich hatte vor, mir einen 360er vorne, nen 240er oben und nen 120er hinten einzubauen. cpu 2500k, gpu gtx 560ti...

1. lohnt sich der 120er hinten, oder macht der nicht mehr viel aus?
2. reicht das dann für mein system?
3. kann ich damit silent und gute temps erwarten?

danke schonmal für eure hilfe

mfg
pingpong


----------



## <BaSh> (19. September 2011)

1. Man kann nie genug Radiatorfläche haben. Jedoch sollte darauf geachtet werden,dass die Radiatoren nicht mit vorgeheizter Luft gute Ergebnisse erzielen.
2. Es reicht für dein System, solange du nicht CPU+Graka extrem OCs.
3. Siehe 2. Auch zu beachten ist die Raumtemperatur.
Je nachdem was für dich Silent ist kann man die Frage mit ja oder nein beantworten. Wenn 400Rpm und Temperaturen unter 30°c deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen wird es schwer. Wenn es jedoch ca 1000Rpm und unter Last 60°c sein können würde ich ja sagen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturen werden in Ordnung sein, die Radis aber an Leistung verlieren, wenn du sie mit warmer Luft zum kühlen bringen willst  -> siehe <Bash>

Ich kühle mit weniger Fläche (360+120) mehr Leistung weg (Q9400+GTX570+Spawas+NB; ohne OC außer Werks-OC der GTX) und finde, dass mein Rechner IDLE sehr leise ist und unter Spiele-Last gut hörbar (1000RpM). Wenn das dein Anspruch ist, wirst du mit der Fläche dicke hinkommen; mehr Fläche bei weniger Verlustleistung ergibt weniger Lautstärke 

Wenn es leise sein soll, brauchst du vor allem eine potente Steuerung und hochwertige Lüfter.


----------



## PingPong (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

werd 6 meiner 8 enermax tb silence 120mm lüfter dafür hernehmen.  3 vorne rein, 2 oben raus und 1 hinten raus. oder den oben auch noch rein? was ist besser?? als gehäuse hab ich n corsair graphite 600t mit ner lüftersteuerung für 4 lüffis. der rest kommt ans mb. 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 360er vorne rein, ist schonmal das beste. Der führt die meiste Leistung ab und wird mit Frischluft versorgt.

Ich würde auf den 120er ganz verzichten glaube ich. Den 240er dann oben die Luft absaugen lassen und die Temps ansehen. Wenns in Ordnung ist, so lassen; ansonsten testen ob man anders evtl. bessere Ergebnisse erzielen kann.

EDIT:
welches Gehäuse hast du?
Ist es vllt. möglich den 240er auf dem Boden (mit Blecharbeiten verbunden) zu positionieren?


----------



## PingPong (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa, wäre auch nicht verkehrt  den 120er hinten hatte ich mir auch überlegt wegzulassen. oben auch rein (bessere temp für den 240er) und hinten nur den lüffi rausblasen lassen. hatte überlegt das ich den 240er vor die cpu und den 360 danach und vor die gpu lege.

mfg
pingpong


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo die Radis sind, ist normalerweise ziemlich egal.
Die Wassertemperaturen unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich viel.

Achte da einfach darauf, dass es einfach (und schön) zu Verschlauchen ist.

Bei 5 Lüffis rein und 1 Lüffi raus, musst du auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass du keine Hotspots bekommst.

Gehäuse?


----------



## PingPong (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie in dem vorherigen post geschrieben das corsair graphite 600t  okay, um hotspots zu verhindern könnte ich doch nen anderen lüffi hinten verbauen der zb wesentlich mehr luft transportieren kann, oder würde das nicht reichen???

ps. das mit dem 240er aufm boden geht leider nicht.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest mal ausmessen, ob nicht in der Front sogar ein 420er Platz findet. Der würde alleine ausreichen...

EDIT:
In eigener Sache 
Seit dem Einschalten meines Heim-PCs spinnt aus irgendwelchen Gründen meine Aquaero 4 (lt).
Und zwar bekommt die die Regelung der Lüfter überhaupt nicht mehr hin (habe keinen Einstellungen geändert und Strom hat die ganze Zeit angelegen).
Und zwar wird auf dem ersten Kanal (beleget mit zwei Lüftern am Y-Stecker) die Minimalleistung nicht gehalten. Ich gebe einen Wert von 28% an, sobald ich aus dem Feld klicke, wird der Wert immer 1% gesenkt. Wenn jetzt die Lüfter in den Bereich um die eingestellte Minimalleistung kommen, fällt diese trotz der Einstllung weiter, bis die Spannung nicht mehr ausreichend ist. Folglich bricht die Drehzahl zusammen und es wird erstmal eine Leistung von 50% (oder so) vorgegeben...
Das Spiel (Sinken bis zum Einbruch -> Übersteuern -> Sinken...) geht immer weiter. Der Vorgabewert wird bis auf 28% gesenkt bis die Lüfterdrehzahl einbricht.

Weiß jemand Rat? Das Problem ist von gestern auf heute aufgetreten, ohne wie gesagt Einstellungen zu ändern.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht es das AE4 auch wenn du die Minimalleistung etwas erhöst?


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab es jetzt wieder stabilisiert...
"Etwas" erhöhen heißt jetzt:
Minimalleistung (Vorgabe von mir) = 38%
Leistungsvorgabe der AE = 29%

Bei 28% bricht die Drehzahl weg.
Werd das die Tage mal beobachten


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder brauchen die Lüfter mehr Spannung oder das NT bzw AE liefert weniger Spannung als es angibt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wusste ich auch schon; also wenn die Drehzahlen einbrechen, dass die Minimalleistung zu niedrig ist.

Was mich verwundert hat ist, dass die AE ein Jahr lang gelaufen ist und von heut auf morgen Probleme mit den Einstellungen macht.


----------



## PingPong (20. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, n 420er würde, wenn überhaupt nur reinpassen, wenn ich alle laufwerke ausbaue. der 360er passt ja eig au net rein.. muss dafür extra n slimlaufwerk kaufen und ne eigene halterung baun, damit es im obersten 5,25" schacht ganz oben sitzt. 

ps. am boden würde evtl sogar doch n 240er reinpassen. jedoch kommt da unten nicht besonders viel luft ran, was die versorgung mit frischluft etwas erschweren würde.  schau dir doch mal bitte die fotos bei c...king.de an.  da siehst du was ich meine 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## apostoli (21. September 2011)

Wieder eine Aquaero LT Frage. 
Sind die Kabel zum verbinden der Lüfter dabei? Habe nun eine LT bestellt und mir ist aufgefallen das keine Verlängerungen für die Lüfter dabei sind. 
Ist das so richtig?


----------



## b0s (21. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, normalerweise hat ein Lüfter ja ein Kabel mit dem du ihn anschließen kannst 

Und verlängerungen werden nicht mitgeliefert soweit ich das sehe.


----------



## apostoli (21. September 2011)

Jede normale billige Lüftersteuerung liefert Kabel mit. Bei AC muss man alles extra kaufen. Klar hat mein Lüfter ein Kabel, das ist aber nicht  lang genug.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür gibt es Lötkolben, Kabel und Schrumpfschlauch!
Ich kaufe auch keine Verlängerungen...


----------



## apostoli (21. September 2011)

Ja klar ok. Es geht ja nur ums Prinzip. Ich kaufe eine LS für 30 Euro und da sind alle Kabel bei die man braucht.  Dann kaufe ich eine Mega LS von AC für 60 Euro und da ist nichts bei. Ich weiß das das aquaero mehr als nur eine Lüftersteuerung ist.  Montagematerial muss man extra kaufen, Kabel muss man extra kaufen und so weiter. Die AS Ultra hatte auch kaum Kabel bei. Der Durflusssensor von AC nichtmal ein Verbindungskabel. Naja. Also ich löte nicht (kann es nicht) muss also Verlängerungen kaufen. 
Regt mich das auf. Sorry. Musste ich los werden  ich weiß... Ich muss es ja nicht kaufen. 

@ Dukex2

Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie gross die LT ist? Also Maße B/H bitte.


----------



## Dukex2 (21. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> @ Dukex2
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie gross die LT ist? Also Maße B/H bitte.



Es sind ungefähre Maße:

15cm×4cm (in etwa identisch mit einem 5,25 Zoll Schacht/Blende

Wenn es genauer brauchst musst bis zum Wochenende warten


----------



## apostoli (21. September 2011)

Nein das passt schon so. Ich danke dir. Möchte nur mal vorab checken wo ich das Ding hin bastle und ob die Kabellänge reicht. 

DANKE


----------



## PingPong (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

was haltet ihr von folgender anordnung?  ist es ratsam unten und vorne nen radi zu verbauen der luft ins gehäuse saugt?? oben und hinten wieder raus ist ja schonmal gut  aber reicht das bei dem was an luft reinkommt??? lieber nen stärkeren lüffi hinten raussaugen lassen? 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beste Kühlleistung bekommst du aus den Radiatoren, wenn beide mit kühlerer Außenluft versorgt werden.

Ich würde:
360er vorne rein
240er unten rein
3*120mm LÜfter hinten raussaugen

Das würde denk ich die besten Ergebnisse erzielen. Stärkere Lüfter hinten/oben sind mMn auch nicht notwendig (sind ja effektiv 5 rein; 4 raus mit dem NT-Lüfter).


----------



## McClaine (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anstatt 4 kleine Radis zu verbauen würde ich lieber nen 4x 140 Mora oder so kaufen und an die Seitenwand schnallen, mehr Kühlleistung und deinem Case könntest du mit Lüftern mehr Frischluft spendieren


----------



## PingPong (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ rudeboy

das nt hat nen semi-passiv-betrieb. is n seasonic.  du meinst also oben garkeinen radi???

von extern bin ich im moment eig wieder abgewichen. dennoch danke für deinen tipp 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Lüfter sowieso mit einer Aquaero regelst, sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Das lässt sich dann gut einstellen, dass du im Case keine Sauna bekommst 

Wenn du unten und vorne reinschaufelst, wirst du auch von einem weiteren 240er nicht mehr viel merken. Die Fläche reicht aus und der obere Radi bekommt nur noch recht warme Luft ab... damit verliert er gut an Leistung.

EDIT:
@McClaine
Wo bekommt man denn 4*140 MoRas her? 
Meintest du 4*180 oder 9*140?
PS: Der Warenkorb steht eigentlich schon aus der Kaufberatung.. da steht auch, dass es intern bleiben soll


----------



## PingPong (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmmm... 

das is natürlich doof. bin mir nich sicher ob die 5x120er reichen für meine cpu+gpu+oc


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kühle mit 360er und 120er (slim) im Moment einen Q9400 (wird demnächst aber auch ein i5) plus eine GTX570 (mit WerksOC von EVGA). Dazu noch Spawas und NB auf dem Board... die HDDs sind auch unter Wasser... werden aber nicht gekühlt 

Wassertemps sind IDLE bei ~30°C mit Lüftern @450RpM und unter Spielelast bei ~33°C mit Lüftern @900-1000RpM (Crysis ist dann bei ca. 35°C mit Lüftern bei 1200RpM).
Und die Temperaturen sind immernoch mehr als grün...

Ich sage dir:
Deine Fläche reicht, sofern du unter Last mit etwas schneller drehenden Lüftern leben kannst (wenn ich spiele, hab ich eh Ton an).

EDIT:
Klar kannste dir den zweiten 240er einbauen. Viel bringen wird der aber durch die Abluft der anderen beiden nicht mehr.


----------



## PingPong (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab enermax tb silence mit 900 u/min.. das sollte also reichen???


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Fläche für weniger Verlustleistung...
Ich denke es wird reichen... auch bei guten Temperaturen bzw. Raum für OC.


----------



## PingPong (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ rudeboy

was hat deine cpu und gpu für temps im idle und unter spielelast?? sorry bin sehr skeptisch. will einfach nicht etz was kaufen und dann gleich nochwas nachkaufen wenn mir das ergebnis nicht gefällt


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin grade auf Arbeit 
Da ist es etwas schlecht mit Spielen am Heim-PC.
Als grober Richtwert würde ich mal sagen CPU ~47-50°C und GPU etwas drüber (~55°C).
Wenn ich zu Hause bin werde ich dir zu Liebe mal ein Stündchen Deus Ex spielen und die Temps loggen 
IDLE-Temps sind doch eh Latte...
Kann aber 18 Uhr werden...


----------



## PingPong (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre super  kein problem, hab heut spätschicht. komm erst 0uhr heim


----------



## wheeler (22. September 2011)

Hi
Hat den hier jemand verbaut und kann mir sagen ob es eine lohnende Investition ist ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11239_Phobya-Balancer-150-silver-nickel.html


----------



## Elvis3000 (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab den 250er und habe bisslang keinerlei probleme.solide verarbeitung.einzig die halterung kommt bissl billig daher.der angeklebte haftgummi ist schnell auf reisen gegangen.hab dann was eigenes gebaut.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage, es geht darum AGB zur Pumpe.
Im Anhang sind Bilder da der AGB über der Pumpe steht und ich überlege beide Teile nur mit Schrauben zu verbinden oder währe es besser mit Verschlauchung.
Ich weis nicht ob die Anschlüsse komplett dicht sind bis jetzt wahren sie es und wegen denn Durchfluss deswegen so oder mit normalen Anschlüssen und ein stück Schlach, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen was besser währe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch ist besser.
Mit dem festen Winkelstück überträgst du die Vibrationen der Pumpe unter Umständen dahin, wo du sie nicht haben willst...


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. stimmt auch wieder, daran habe ich nicht gedacht, Schlauch ist glaube ich auch wegen dem Druchfluss besser danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

Problem ist das es so eng wird das die normalen Anschlüsse 2cm Platz haben oder eben 45° oder 90° Anschlüsse benutze bloss was währe besser, würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannste die Pumpe nicht direkt unter den AGB stellen? dann brauchste keine Winkel.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das währe möglich, wie sieht es aber mit der Wärme aus denn vor der Pumpe steht ein 280er Radi der auf die Pumpe dann blässt, es ist aber auch für Frischluft vorne am Gehäuse unten richtung Pumpe ein 140mm Lüfter.
So währe es dann kein Problem unter dem AGB und mit einen Stück Schlauch, einen SLI-Verbinder habe ich auch noch und Muffen, weis halt nicht was da dann besser währe aber danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (22. September 2011)

Es gibt doch laut AC auch einen AGB den man direkt auf die Pumpe Pflanzen kann.ich meine die aquastream xt . Hat das jemand oder kennt das jemand?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123 die Pumpe kann schon was warme Luft abbekommen. 

@wheeler die Dinger taugen nicht so richtig was.


----------



## nyso (23. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Hi
> Hat den hier jemand verbaut und kann mir sagen ob es eine lohnende Investition ist ?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 150 silver nickel Phobya Balancer 150 silver nickel 45217


 
Hatte den 250er, war vollends zufrieden, obwohl ich Phobya sonst nicht abkann


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas O.K. dann passt das ja, dann kommt sie direkt unter denn AGB und es müsste passen, danke auch für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mischk@ (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich wollte mir ne Aquastream XT holen, jedoch weiss ich nicht recht welche ich brauche.
Ich würde gerne ein Durchflusssensor intern in der Pumpe haben, *hat die sowas ?*
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046 ?

Ich hab mal öfter screens gesehen, wo die Software gezeigt wird von der Pumpe...
http://aquacomputer.de/tl_files/aquacomputer/img/products/aquastream_xt/41060_4.png

Dort wird ja in der Pumpe die Durchflussmenge angezeigt ( l/h )


----------



## ConCAD (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, die Aquastream hat lediglich einen Anschluss für einen Durchflusssensor (zB. AC Durchflusssensor), intern gibts da keinen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Mischk@ Nö hat sie nicht. Lesen hilft.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre technisch auch schwer zu bewerkstelligen in der Pumpe


----------



## PingPong (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leutz,

hab mir etz ne wakü gekauft und stelle mir folgende frage. wo installier ich die lüfter?  vorne hab ich nen 360er radi und oben nen 240er. bau ich die lüfter vor den radi (gehäuse/lüfter/radi) oder dahinter (gehäuse/radi/lüfter)? 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

egal wie du es machst, die "Verbindung" sollte dicht sein.


----------



## PingPong (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

darf ich fragen was du mit "verbindung" sollte dicht sein meinst?? 
frag mich nur was besser für den wärmeabtransport besser ist?


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser ist es, wenn keine Spalten da sind, wo die Lüfter Luft ziehen, die dann nicht durch den Radi geht.
Damit verlierst du Leistung.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PingPong schrieb:


> hi leutz,
> 
> hab mir etz ne wakü gekauft und stelle mir folgende frage. wo installier ich die lüfter?  vorne hab ich nen 360er radi und oben nen 240er. bau ich die lüfter vor den radi (gehäuse/lüfter/radi) oder dahinter (gehäuse/radi/lüfter)?
> 
> ...


 
Am besten der Radi vorne Lüfter>Radi bloss dann hast du die ganze Wärme vom Radi im Gehäuse die die anderen Komponenten kühlen soll wie Speicher, Board usw.
Der Radi oben Lüfter>Radi aus dem Gehäuse wobei der Radi auch die warme Luft vom Gehäuseinneren abbekommt.

Ich würde es so machen das der vordere Radi nach drausen blässt aber da brauchst du hinten am Gehäuse Lüfter und eventuell am Boden die für genügend Frischluft sorgen, da kann es aber auch zu Problemen kommen das z.B. wiederum die Komponenten zu wenig Luft abbekomen.
Oben der Radi denn würde ich so lassen Lüfter>Radi>Gehäuse nach drausen, da gibt es eben wenige Möglichkeiten die optimale Kühlung zu bekommen wenn man Radis intern verbaut.
Hoffe ich konnte soweit helfen, am besten währe auch ein Bild wo die Radis genau verbaut sind oder werden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich ist es immer besser die Lüfter durch den Radi pusten zu lassen.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das timmt schon bloss ist es bei einem internen verbau immer etwas heikel wegen der erwärmten Luft im Gehäuse denn der odere Radi bekommt ja auch noch die warme Luft noch dazu ab und vorallem die Komponenten.
Die Lüfter sollen ja am besten bei ihm durch denn Radi blassen aber wie am besten verbauen das ist eben die Sache.

Bei mir ist zwar oben auch ein Radi der warme Luft abbekommt aber unten der 280er ist vom rest System abgeschottet um zum Schluss komplett das Wasser noch mal richtig zu kühlen.

Ach ja mal eine wichtige Frage, ich überlege mir noch eine zweite Graka mir an zu schaffen das heist es würde CPU 2xGraka, Board gekühlt werden mit einem 360er Slim von Magicool und einen Phobya 280, reicht das von der Kühlung aus.
Die Grakas währen 2xGTX 280 und CPU I5 750 mit einer enormen Abwärme trotz sehr niedriger Spannung, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im bleibt aber nix anderes überig als den 360er mit der Luft von außen zu versorgen und der 280er muss halt die warme Luft von innen zum Kühlen benutzen so laufen auch meine 2 tripple.

Zu deiner Frage ja es würde eventuell reichen die Frage ist wie schnell dann deine Lüfter drehen müssen und traumtemps wirst auch keine haben.
Wenn du es jeoch Silent haben willst kauf dir nen Mora.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. dann werde ich erst mal schauen da der 280er von Phobya ja extern untergebracht ist der 360er bekommt halt warme Luft.
Werde erst mal nur mit einer Graka es probieren wie der Durchfluss ist und die Temps vom Wasser sind.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PingPong (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

hab mir ne wakü (cpu-only) bestellt und werde wohl auch die gpu einbinden. da ich diese aber nur mit nem gpu-only kühler kühlen will brauche ich doch noch so kühlkörper für die spawas bzw fürn vram.  welche sind denn empfehlenswert?? oder spielt das keine rolle??

mfg
pingpong


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es immer besser die Lüfter durch den Radi pusten zu lassen.


Saugend ist etwas besser als blasend. Vorrausgesetzt die Luft hat die selbe Temperatur.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal zu meiner Frage, also 2xGTX 280+I5 750+Boardkühler, Radi ist der Magicool Slim mit Xigmatek Lüftern und unten der Phobya 280 auch mit Xigmatek Lüftern die einen guten Luftdurchsatz haben.
Beide Radis sind in der neuen revesion und ausgelegt für langsam drehende Lüfter, also über 1000RPM bringen die Lüfter keinen Vorteil mehr vieleicht 1-2°C
Mir geht es halt darum das ich eine GTX 280 in einem 1a Zustand für sehr wenig Geld bekommen kann und bei SLI hätte ich genügend Leistung.
Die Grakas werden eigentlich nicht übertaktet, sie werden mehr untervoltet nur die CPU soll hoch getaktet werden aber ich brauche die Spannung für 3,6Ghz nicht mal an zu heben und er ist stabil aber wie gesagt dafür ist er unter Luft schon im Idle mit einem IFX-14 bei 35-40°C.
Hoffe ich muss mir jetzt keinen Mora holen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit meinem Q6600@3Ghz und meiner GTX460 mit 2 tripple belüftet mit ScytheSlipstream 500U/min ist es schon warm geworden war aber noch bissl Platz. Also es könnte ganz knapp reichen wenn die Lüfter bissl schneller drehen.
Probieren geht über studieren 
Es muss ja dann nicht gleich ein Mora sein nochmal ein tripple sollte auch reichen.

@KingPiranhas
Bild mir ein mal einen Test gesehn zu haben mit saugend blasend und Sandwitch oder doppelbestückung usw. getestet wurden und Blasend war minimal besser.Wobei doppelbestückung das beste war. Find den aber nimmer.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde es einfach probieren die Graka kostet mich fast nichts und einen Wakü-Kühler gibt es auch schon für wenig Geld, der andere hat ja schon einen.
Ich versuche auch die Grakas zu undervolten da die Leistung ausreichend ist SLI GTX 280.
Wie gesagt der 280er Radi von Phobya kühlt ja schon mal ordentlich und der bekommt Frischluft nur der 360 bekommt warme Luft.
Ich habe es mir so gedacht das CPU>Board>360er Radi>Graka>Graka>280er Radi da ja der 360er oben ist und der 280er ganz unten ist währe es von der Verschlauchung sogar besser wenn es etwas Leistung bringt.

Kann es sein das du denn Thread meinst vom Luxx.
[User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon - Forum de Luxx

Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jupp genau den Thread meinte ich aber Saugend ist da nicht drinnen  Dann hab ich mich wohl geirrt.
Das wichtigste ist immer vom AGB direkt in die Pumpe gehen. 
Alles danach oder davor hat so gut wie keinen Einfluss auf die Temps also machs so wie es sich am besten verschlauchen lässt.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt eigentlich das Wasser fliest so schnell das es keine Auswirkungen auf die Pemps hat wenn ein Radi vor einem Kühler kommt und der andere nach dem Kühler.
Ich danke trozdem schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## <BaSh> (26. September 2011)

Mal eine Frage in den Raum geschmissen: Kann der Aquacomputer DFM an den Heatmaster angeschlossen werden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na sichi.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wieviel Abwaerme schafft der Mora 3 pro eigentlich passiv?


 
(noch) aktuelle PCGH:
Mit nem 250 W System (Aufnahme an der Steckdose) kommt er auf 17,2 K (vertikal nochmal 3 K mehr). Das würde also nur noch im Winter reichen, um die Festplatten mit zu kühlen, im Sommer bräuchte man definitiv irgendwo Lüfter - wäre am einfachsten, die auf den Radiator zu setzen.
Wenn du mehr als 200 W typische Verlustleistung hast, solltest du also mindestens zwei Mora für passiven Betrieb einplanen.


----------



## Malkolm (27. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

offiziell spezifiziert Watercool den MoRa 3 bis 200W im Passivbetrieb.
CPU-only habe ich ihn auch eine zeitlang so betrieben, vertikal. Temps waren etwa auf LuKü-Niveau, dafür aber in der Tat lautlos.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, mal eben so schnell ne frage zwischendurch.

Und zwar habe ich mir ein Rampage 2 gekauft und wollte fragen ob auf das kit Premium Watercooling Made In Germany auch mit 16/10 Schraubis passen?

Grüßle


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir werden nur RAM Kühler verlinkt. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Fire8ird (28. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal das er den Kühler hier meint: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich das richtig sehe sollten da 16/10er ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## PingPong (28. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

heut is meine erste wakü endlich bei mir angekommen. hab auch gleich alles ausgepackt und nun frage ich mich, ob die radis (alphacool nexxxos pro 2/3) die richtigen sind oder ob da was net passt.  also das äussere gehäuse misst ca 3cm, nur die kühllamellen messen wesentlich weniger durchmesser  ist das normal???

mfg
pingpong


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lamellen gehen nicht bis ganz an den Rand.


----------



## PingPong (28. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

hat jemand nen alphacool nexxxos pro 2/3 2.rev und könnte den bitte für mich mal fotografieren???  am besten ohne lüfter. 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach du doch ein Foto davon.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2011)

Da kannst dir jeden Radiator anschauen die haben immer einen abstand


----------



## Mischk@ (29. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, mal ne Frage.
Ich hab ne Alphacool Eheim 600 Station und betreibe damit 2x360er Radiatoren mit einem GPU+CPU Kühler.
 

Würde die Pumpe das schaffen ?
Was meint ihr...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sicherlich


----------



## Uter (29. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> *Ich wollte aber auf einen externen Mora2 zurückgreifen.*
> *Was meinst ihr, würde die Pumep das schaffen ?*


Anmerkung: Weiße Schrift auf weißem Grund liest sich ganz schlecht.


----------



## Mischk@ (29. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh sorry, hab es vorhin auf der Arbeit geschrieben... ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.

Das hört sich gut an, wenn die es noch locker schaffen würde.


----------



## kero81 (30. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
ich hab da mal eine Frage. Und zwar will ich durch ein 1,5mm dickes Blech einen Schlauch führen. Ich will jedoch nicht einfach nur ein Loch machen und den Schlauch durch führen sondern das ganze mit Verschraubungen etc. machen. Dann ist das hier doch das richtige,oder?

Bitspower 2xG1/4" Fillport Matt Black BP-MBWP-C04

Es wird 16/10er Schluch verwendet und an diesen Fillport kann ich dann zwei dieser Tüllen anbringen, richtig?

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Farbige Anschlüsse » Bitspower Fitting 1/4 Zoll auf ID 10mm - matt black

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Uter (30. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, das geht.


----------



## kero81 (30. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke uter. Kannst du mir auch noch sagen wie groß das loch für den fillport sein muss? Ist 2cm richtig???


----------



## Uter (30. September 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hängt von dem genutzten Außengewinde ab, ich würde auf 3/8" tippen, sicher weiß ich es aber nicht.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt ja noch Schottverbindungen oder sieht es mit dem verlinktem Fillport besser aus da ich im endeffekt das selbe mache aber auch ungärne Löcher machen würde für denn Schlauch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das verlinkte Ding mag als Fillport beworben werden, aber ein lächerlicher G1/4"ID ist de facto nur eine Schottdurchführung. Als Fillport sind schon 1/2" Ausführungen kaum zu gebrauchen, wenn sie nur eine Leitung verwenden.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal was anderes, ist es ein Problem für meine 2 GTX 280 zwei verschiedene Kühler zu benutzen, für eine denn Aquagra FX GT200 und für die andere denn Heatkiller GPU-X² GT200 und gibt es einen grossen unterschied von der Leistung her beider Kühler.
Ach ja Ist noch eine Verbundung mit so einem SLI-Verbinder möglich

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool GPU-X / X Dual-Link (3-Slot) Watercool GPU-X / X Dual-Link (3-Slot) 17116

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

@Kero81 ich dachte an so was bei mir bloss in Schwarz.

http://www.alphacool.com/product_in...-Schottverschraubung-G1-4---Shiny-Copper.html

Um denn Schlauch nicht einfach durch zu führen bei mir , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SLI-Verbinder ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, dazu müssen die Anschlüsse auf ca. 1mm genau auf gleicher Höhe liegen. Aber ansonsten sollte es wurscht sein - parallele Verschlauchung verbietet sich natürlich.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123 die beiden Kühlen tun sich von der Leistung her nicht viel. Wie man die Kühler dann am betsen verbindet muss man sehen wenn sie verbaut worden sind.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. danke schon mal für die Antworten, ja wenn ich sie bekomme dann schaue ich ob so ein Verbinder möglich ist.
Am besten ich schreibe mal die Hersteller an wie es mit denn Masen aussieht, vieleicht passt es ja, hoffe es wenn nicht wirds verschlaucht.

Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus denn die Kühler wiegen ja einiges, schon der AC Accelero hat schon viel gewogen und biegen ja die Graka leicht auf der linken Seite nach unten, gibt es da was spezielles, bei dem Verbinder steht das es auch stabilisiert oder am besten irgendwass selber bauen damit es passt, weis nicht ob das jetzt hier rein passt, würde mich aber über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 1975jassi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute...
ich suche einen 360 RadiTest Bericht.
hat da eventuell jemand einen aktuellen Link für mich?
mfg Jassi


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Oktober 2011)

Hätte da etwas von Bundymania im Hwluxx 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...ator-vergleichstest-14-radiatoren-832681.html


----------



## 1975jassi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke !!!
der hilft mir schon weiter.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123 ein SLI Verbinder wird nicht passen. Lass die Karten doch ein wenig hängen. Das einzige was helfen würde wäre ein Halter hinten an den Karten.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja werde es normal mit Schlauch verbinden aber eine Halterung werde ich schon bauen, passend zum Casemod, danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Kannst ja mal bei mir rein sehen - ich habe die Karten mit einer M3-Gewindestange von oben auf gehängt.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## snapstar123 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt dann schaue ich mal bei deinem TB nach, habs glaube schon mal gesehen muss es mir aber noch mal anschauen wie es genau gemacht ist, danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was gibt es eigentlich noch für empfehlenswerte shops fuers watercooling.hab zwar gute erfahrungen mit AT gemacht,aber leider hab ich bei denen probleme wenn es um gewährleistung geht.
also....wo kauft ihr euere sachen so noch?


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gebraucht im Marktplatz verschiedener Foren, macht Spaß und spart Geld.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AT, Marktplatz oder Ebay.


----------



## Dorango (4. Oktober 2011)

Ist es möglich ein AMD 965 BE @ 4,0 Ghz Standardspannung und eine GTX 570 @ stock mit einem 9x120 rein passiv zu kühlen mit anständigen Temperaturen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein.


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit mehreren Moras wär es Möglich, einer reicht bei weitem nicht.

PS:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (noch) aktuelle PCGH:
> Mit nem 250 W  System (Aufnahme an der Steckdose) kommt er auf 17,2 K (vertikal nochmal  3 K mehr). Das würde also nur noch im Winter reichen, um die  Festplatten mit zu kühlen, im Sommer bräuchte man definitiv irgendwo  Lüfter - wäre am einfachsten, die auf den Radiator zu setzen.
> Wenn du  mehr als 200 W typische Verlustleistung hast, solltest du also  mindestens zwei Mora für passiven Betrieb einplanen.


----------



## wheeler (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> AT, Marktplatz oder Ebay.



es muss doch noch mehr geben?????


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar gibts mehr aber ob die wirklich besser sind
PC-IceBOX PC-IceBOX.de (ist bei mir in der nähe aber teurer da geh ich nur im Notfall hin)
Wasserkuehlung - PC-Cooling (noch nie bestellt)
Willkommen im A-C-Shop (auch sehr gut leider recht wenig auswahl in Gegensatz zu AT)


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> was gibt es eigentlich noch für empfehlenswerte shops fuers watercooling.hab zwar gute erfahrungen mit AT gemacht,aber leider hab ich bei denen probleme wenn es um gewährleistung geht.
> also....wo kauft ihr euere sachen so noch?


 
Caseking^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Oktober 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Caseking^^



Pfui xD


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

highflow.nl hat auch ne gute Auswahl.


----------



## wheeler (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> highflow.nl hat auch ne gute Auswahl.



und die versandkosten?


----------



## ziko (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> und die versandkosten?




Ich aus der Schweiz kann ein Lied über die Versandkosten singen!!!
Mein Lieber Scholli...
Dazu kommt noch die "Dienstleistung" von DHL, sprich "Zollgebühreneintriber".
Für 4.80Franken Zoll, musste ich den Halsabschneidern und Wegelagerern 63.-Franken zahlen.
Der Rest ist Vorschussgebühr, Paketöffnungskosten ( war Original verklebt, von wegen!!!) Verwaltungskosten...
Betrug hoch zehn nenne ich sowas, Abzocke, Raub, Räuberische Erpressung...

Naja, es gibt viele Namen für die "Dienstleistungen" von DHL

Mein RAt: Finger weg von DHL, wie die Pest vermeiden


----------



## Sesambrötchen (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,
ich hab letztens meinen Cuplex Kryos Delrin zerlegt, und jetzt bekomme ich ihn nicht mehr zusammengebaut.
Der innere Dichtungsring schein sich irgendwie ausgedehnt zu haben, und passt nicht mehr in die dafür vorhergesehene Nut.
Die Dichting hat sich scheinbar ein wenig Ausgedehnt, sodass diese beim zusammenbau aus der Nut rutscht.
Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo ich eine neue Dichtung herbekomme, oder um was für eine Dichtuing es sich Handelt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Hersteller namens Aquacomputer.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, das hatte ich mir schon gedacht^^
Nur hab ich mir die ganzen Dichtungen im Shop angeschaut, und irgendwie ist da nix Passendes dabei.


----------



## ziko (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn ihr mich desswegen aufhängt:
an meinem EK Waterblocks habe ich das blöde Ding aufgeschnitten, 2mm weg, zusammengebaut und seit dem ist Ruhe bei mir.
Schon etliche Male zerlegt zum reinigen aber der Ring bleibt an seinem Platz uns ist dicht.

Eine Versuch ist es allemal wert


----------



## Sesambrötchen (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den irgendwie geklebt, oder einfach nur reingelegt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast die Enden wenigstens mit nen kleinen Tropfen Sekundenkleber zusammengeklebt?

@Sesam
Schreib die doch einfach mal an.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jau, anschreiben werde ich die auf jeden fall, nur dachte ich, dass man mir hier evtl. schneler helfen kann.
Aber die idee mit dem Zerschneiden ist auch keine ganz so schlechte, wenn die Dichtung danach dicht ist.
Spart man Geld, und ich denke nicht, dass die innere Dichtung zu 100% dicht sein muss, der kühler Läuft dadurch ja nicht aus.


----------



## ziko (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Hast du den irgendwie geklebt, oder einfach nur reingelegt?



Nur reingelegt in die Nut.
Ohne Kleber, nichts.
Beim zusammen schrauben des Kühlers wird das Gummi etwas gepresst, dadurch wird der Schnitt dicht.
Meine Dichtung war schon so lang dass es einfach nicht mehr ging sie in die Nut unterzubringen.
Es bildete sich immer eine kleine Schlaufe.

Seit dem keine Probleme mehr.

Ich habe den alten Supreme LT Plexi, habe ihn vom 775er Sockel auf den 1156er übernommen.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, dann werd ich das auch mal so versuchen, hab nämlich genau das selbe problem.
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das Funktioniert.


----------



## ziko (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur auf genaues Abschneiden achten!

Lieber nachschneiden, so habe ich es gemacht, biss es passt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dichtungsringe sind nach meiner Erfahrung immer ein Bißchen länger. Keine Ahnung wieso - aber mit Geduld und Geschick kriegt man die auch wieder rein.
Wie schlimm es beim Kryos ist, weiß ich nicht, aber im Gegensatz zum Heatkiller 3, bei dem wirklich jeder flucht, hat sich hier noch nie jemand mit Problemen gemeldet.


----------



## ATB (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ich kann mich nicht über den Heatkiller beschweren. Schon etlichemale auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut ohne das die Dichtung Terror gemacht hat.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich hatte das Problem mal beim Heatkiller.
Ich habe den Ring einfach 'ne Stunde in's Eisfach gelegt - er wird kleiner und steifer, so dass er sich leichter Einlegen ließ und auch blieb, wo er hin sollte.
'ne Fummelei blieb es dennoch.....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## wheeler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Jau, anschreiben werde ich die auf jeden fall, nur dachte ich, dass man mir hier evtl. schneler helfen kann.
> Aber die idee mit dem Zerschneiden ist auch keine ganz so schlechte, wenn die Dichtung danach dicht ist.
> Spart man Geld, und ich denke nicht, dass die innere Dichtung zu 100% dicht sein muss, der kühler Läuft dadurch ja nicht aus.



ich würde vieleicht nicht am falschen ende sparen bei solchen dingen,oder?


----------



## 1975jassi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwendet ihr einen Wasserfilter?
wenn ja,was für einen würde mich Interessieren.
mfg Jassi


----------



## PingPong (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leutz,

hab etz meine wakü daheim und bastel grad am gehäuse das alles so passt wie ichs mir vorstell.^^ nun stellt sich mir folgende frage, vor dem einbau. das ich den radi vorm ersten gebrauch durchspülen sollte hab ich schon gelesen und werd i auch machen. muss das mit destiliertem wasser sein oder kann ich dafür auch ganz normales leitungswasser nehmen?

mfg
pingpong


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@PingPong Desti. Wasser nehmen wenn du die Komponenten wie Radi am Schluss ordentlich reinigst da im normalen Wasser alles mögliche drinnen ist wie Kalk, Bakterien usw. was auch nicht gut währe.
Desti.Wasser bekommst überall bei Schlecker für 1€ 2,5L muss man halt fragen das im Lager steht, also lieber 1€ ausgeben und auf nummer sicher gehen , Mfg Snapstar

@1975jassi ich habe debb hier genutzt aber wenn alles ordentlich gereinigt ist braucht man normalerweise keinen Filter.
Währe dieser hier http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5015_Magicool-WaK--Filter---black-nickel.html

Wie gesagt wenn man einen ordentlichen Kreislauf hat bräuchte man keinen Filter auser man will auf nummer sicher gehen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PingPong (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## 1975jassi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Snapstar.
da ich mir alles gebraucht kaufe,werde ich mir lieber einen Filter dazuhängen.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@PingPong kein Problem, wie gesagt auch andere Komponenten am Schluss lieber mit desti. Wasser reinigen auch Anschlüsse um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen , Mfg Snapstar

@1975jassi ich würde alle Komponenten ordentlich reinigen aber ein Filter kann nicht Schaden da der Durchfluss kaum gebremst wird.
Am besten kurz vor dem AGB währe am besten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1975jassi schrieb:


> Danke Snapstar.
> da ich mir alles gebraucht kaufe,werde ich mir lieber einen Filter dazuhängen.



hi
keine panik
ich habe auch meine radis gebraucht gekauft und komme ohne filter aus.eine gute reinigung tut es da eigentlich auch,aber ein filter ist auch eine gute lösung


----------



## Malkolm (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PingPong, wichtiger als das alleinige Durchspülen ist das tatsächliche Reinigen des Radis. Ein (nicht stark schäumender) Fettlöser sollte dabei helfen Lötfette zu entfernen, welche sich ansonsten im Wasser verteilen.


----------



## ziko (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich habe den Ring einfach 'ne Stunde in's Eisfach gelegt



Wenn er dadurch kleiner geworden ist, würde Wärme das GRöSSER werden erklären, oder?

Liege ich da falsch?

Eigentlich wird der ja nicht soooo warm im Betrieb, seltsam.


----------



## wheeler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ei,ist doch klar...kälte schnurrt er zusammen bei hitze dehnt er sich dann wieder aus.da liegt er aber schon in seiner nut und kann nicht weg


----------



## Uter (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dichtungsringe sind nach meiner Erfahrung  immer ein Bißchen länger. Keine Ahnung wieso - aber mit Geduld und  Geschick kriegt man die auch wieder rein.
> Wie schlimm es beim Kryos  ist, weiß ich nicht, aber im Gegensatz zum Heatkiller 3, bei dem  wirklich jeder flucht, hat sich hier noch nie jemand mit Problemen  gemeldet.


 Wenn ein ungleichmäßig dicker O-Ring gedehnt wird, dann wird er v.a. an der dünnsten Stelle noch dünner, u.U. könnte das Probleme machen.
Bei meinem Kryos sind die O-Ringe gar kein Problem. Den inneren kann man einfach rein legen und der äußere ist mit beiden Händen auch in Sekunden drin.



1975jassi schrieb:


> Verwendet ihr einen Wasserfilter?
> wenn ja,was für einen würde mich Interessieren.
> mfg Jassi


 Nö, es macht keinen Unterschied ob man den Filter oder die Komponenten reinigt. Bei den meisten Filtern muss man dass Wasser ablassen und sie verstopfen ähnlich schnell wie die Kühler, also kann man sie auch weg lassen. Einzig der Filter von AC lässt sich einfach reinigen, dafür ist er aber auch ziemlich teuer.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Am besten kurz vor dem AGB währe am besten


 Ich würde ihn direkt hinter der Pumpe einbinden, wenn er dann verstopft, was bei dem gelinkten Filter vermutlich schneller geht als bei einem Kühler, dann besteht der Druck und die Gefahr eines abrutschenden Schlauches etc. nicht an problematischen Stellen.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute brauche dringend eure Hilfe, hab günstig einen Kühler für meine GTX 280 erworben denn Heatkiller im guten Zustand, ausser von innen .
Die Bilder sind im Anhang, ich schrubbe jetzt schon fast 2 Stunden am Kühler mit Cillit Bang und sonst noch allem möglichen, was könnt ihr empfehlen das wieder sauber zu bekommen, das wahr ja eine ganze Schicht dadrinnen in Lila wahrscheinlich Lebensmittelfarbe da die schicht schon gut 2mm dick wahr .
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sandtrahlen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In Cillit bang mal ne zeit lang einlegen und wirken lassen


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So an Mittel zum reinigen wie CB bloss etwas heftiger von der Wirkung, würde mich freuen ob es was gibt im Handel was das reinigen könnte , Mfg Snapstar

Habe ich auch schon einwirken lassen aber hilft nur teilweise , Mfg Snapstar

So wahr jetzt etwas einkaufen mit ein paar anderen Haushaltsmittel wo Salzsäure enthalten ist hoffe es hilft sowie Stahlwolle für die Ecken im Kühler wenns verkratzt man sieht es ja nicht obwohl Stahlwolle keine Kratzer hinterlässt.
Mal schauen ob ich denn Kühler tip top kriege, muss werden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn ein ungleichmäßig dicker O-Ring gedehnt wird, dann wird er v.a. an der dünnsten Stelle noch dünner, u.U. könnte das Probleme machen.



Ein bißchen Spiel sollte immer sein, ist klar. Beim HK3 ist der innere O-Ring aber geschätzt 5 mm zu lang, was bei einem Ring von vielleicht 3 cm Umfang nun wirklich nicht wenig ist.



> Ich würde ihn direkt hinter der Pumpe einbinden, wenn er dann verstopft, was bei dem gelinkten Filter vermutlich schneller geht als bei einem Kühler, dann besteht der Druck und die Gefahr eines abrutschenden Schlauches etc. nicht an problematischen Stellen.


 
Ich würde ja eher Anschlüsse/Schlauch tauschen, wenn schon solche Probleme zu befürchten sind...




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Leute brauche dringend eure Hilfe, hab günstig einen Kühler für meine GTX 280 erworben denn Heatkiller im guten Zustand, ausser von innen .
> Die Bilder sind im Anhang, ich schrubbe jetzt schon fast 2 Stunden am Kühler mit Cillit Bang und sonst noch allem möglichen, was könnt ihr empfehlen das wieder sauber zu bekommen, das wahr ja eine ganze Schicht dadrinnen in Lila wahrscheinlich Lebensmittelfarbe da die schicht schon gut 2mm dick wahr .
> Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


 
 Ich bleibe bis auf weiteres bei der Empfehlung "Finger weg von Farbzusätzen, dest. pur rulez"...
Reinigungstechnisch würde ich das Ding mal für ein-zwei-Tage in eine Wasser/Alkoholmischung (sagen wir ~50-60% Spiritus, da du es mit Wasser ja sicherlich schon versucht aht) legen. Es besteht die Hoffnung, dass diese Farbe zumindest irgendwann mal von einem derartigen Gemisch in den Kühler transportiert wurde.
Aber eigentlich sieht das nach einem Fall für nen Hochdruckreiniger aus


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapi denk dran der Kühlerdeckel ist von aussen lackiert.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Leute habs endlich geschaft, es wahr ja eine Schicht keine Ahnung was da benutzt worden ist, es wahr auch schon richtig festgertocknet als ich denn Kühler bekommen habe.
Hoffe so ist es in Ordnung Bilder sind im Anhang mit dem Zaubermittel Harpic ist so etwas wie CB bloss etwas mehr Salzsäure enthalten.
Wie sieht es mit denn Kratzern aus die jetzt bei der Kühlplatte drauf sind, ich Id... habs halt mal mit Stahlwolle probiert, man sieht es ja nicht wenn der Kühler verschraubt ist aber es bleibt schneller Dreck hängen kann das sein.
Also was sagt ihr zu dem Ergebniss , Mfg Snapstar

@KingPiranhas ja kam etwas zu spät habe ein kleines Stück erwischt leider aber man sieht es nicht so arg da es nur am Anfang ist wo dann der Pom-Anschluss hinkommt wegen denn Anschlüssen , Mfg Snapstar

@ruyven_macaran ja die Schicht wahr noch dicker als 2mm wenn nicht sogar 5mm, es wahr alles trocken so das man mit dem Kattermesser es richtig runter kratzen konnte, bei mir kommt nur das DP Ultra von Aquacomputer rein deswegen muss es ja sauber sein oder wenn doch schwarze Schläuche nur das Inno IP und nicht mehr, der arme Kühler, ich glaube deswegen hat er ihn verkauft, weil er dachte er kühlt nicht mehr richtig ist ja kein Wunder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Saubere Arbeit Herr snapstar.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag doch mal den Verkäufer wenn möglich was er für Kühlzusätze verwendet hat würde mich schon interessieren.

PS.schaut doch wieder sauber aus


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also passt der Kühler so, jetzt noch denn zweiten  aber der ist zum Glück von innen sehr sauber bloss von aussen ein bisschen.
Mit was reinige ich am besten aussen denn Kühler, hab z.B. das ArtikClean Set zum reinigen oder einfach Glassreiniger, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar

Ich tippe auf Lebensmittelfarbe denn mit denn DP Ultra oder die anderen Fertiggemische bekommt man das glaube ich nicht hin, es wahr auch eine komische Frabe Lila aber sehr dunkel, also denke ich Lebensmittelfarbe, es wahr ja schon hart und hat sich wie Kreide angefühlt .
Hauptsache sauber und funktioniert , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit irgendwelchen billigen Fluiden oder UV aktivem Zeuch bekommt man sowas hin.

Glasreiniger oder warmes Seifenwasser, je nach Kühler und Material.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe vor das DP Ultra von Aquacomputer zu verwenden deswegen wird auch alles sehr ordentlich gereinigt selbst die Anschlüsse mit desti.Wasser damit es nicht ausflockt.
O.K. perfekt am besten leicht mit Glassreiniger, sind ja 2 Kühler der Heatkiller GPU-X² g200 und der Aquacomputer Aquagra G200 für die GTX 280 in denn normalen Versionen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da flockt ix,keine sorge.hab zwar auch die radiatoren gereinigt,aber das wars dann auch,blitzeblank bis jetzt...also das fluid meine ich


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hoffe das nichts ausflockt, währe auch schade wenns passieren würde, Wakü voll machen und dann wieder entleeren.
Ich denke mit dem Reinigungsaktionen die ich gerade mache dürfte alles sehr sauber sein , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ATB (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch Restöl im Radi. Ich benutze auch DPU. Da flockt aber nix.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. dann bin ich erst mal beruhigt und die Wakü aufbauen, danke euch allen für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PingPong (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

kann ich die radis dann mit dest. wasser + bissl glasreiniger ausspülen? reicht das, oder nen richtigen fettlöser kaufen?

mfg
pingpong


----------



## wheeler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

richtigen fettlöser bitte,scheibenreiniger ...der schäumt doch..sieht dann nicht so gut aus,wenn du den nicht richtig raus bekommst...


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf meiner GTX570 ist der Kühler (Aquacomputer aquagraFX) verbaut die ich so gebraucht gekauft habe.
Habe mir von Bitspower eine Backplatte gekauft und möchte die montieren ohne gleich den ganzen Kühler abmontieren zu müssen. Ist das machbar, wenn ja auf was muss ich achten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leg die Graka auf den Kühler ab und schraub die schrauben raus dann legst die Platte druff und schraubst sie wieder rein.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank!

Jetzt kommt das nächste "Problem" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den roten Kreisen sind die Schrauben 
Die Blauen sind für die Schrauben gedacht und
in den Gelben sind keine Gewinde.

Was mach ich nun?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Backplatte kaufen die passt oder selber Löcher reinbohren.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

-ohne scheiss jetzt-

Dachte eher daran die Schrauben drin zu lassen bzw bei den vieren eben keine rein zu machen...


----------



## wheeler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn es der optik keinen abbruch tut


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Original Kühler hat genau da Bohrungen nur der Wasserkühler nicht.

Was sich sehr gut zum Reinigen eignet, ist Reinigungsbenzin. Ich benutze es zum reinigen der CPUs wegen der WLP.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Was sich sehr gut zum Reinigen eignet, ist Reinigungsbenzin. Ich benutze es zum reinigen der CPUs wegen der WLP.


Was soll der Rat mir bitte bringen 

EDIT:
Scheint bei der 580er auch nicht anders aus zu sehen

Werde aus der Anleitung auch nicht wirklich schlauer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> -ohne scheiss jetzt-
> 
> Dachte eher daran die Schrauben drin zu lassen bzw bei den vieren eben keine rein zu machen...


 
Wenn dir das so gefällt kannst du es machen eventuell steht halt dann di Platte da ab oder bekommt ne Beule wenn die schrauben zu hoch sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> richtigen fettlöser bitte,scheibenreiniger ...der schäumt doch..sieht dann nicht so gut aus,wenn du den nicht richtig raus bekommst...


 
Spülen ist sicherlich das kleinste Problem, fraglich ist wenn dann die Reinigungswirkung. Ich hab das letzte Mal mit Spüli gearbeitet (allerdings liefen die Radiatoren auch nur <1 Tag Probehalber und mit Ausnahme des Phobya waren es auch Marken, die eigentlich saubere Radis abliefern)


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Spülen ist sicherlich das kleinste Problem, fraglich ist wenn dann die Reinigungswirkung. Ich hab das letzte Mal mit Spüli gearbeitet (allerdings liefen die Radiatoren auch nur <1 Tag Probehalber und mit Ausnahme des Phobya waren es auch Marken, die eigentlich saubere Radis abliefern)



Wieviel Produktionsrückstand in meinem Mora 3 war... Davon kann ich ein Liedchen singen...


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem Mo-ra 3 kam nichts sichtbares raus. Was nach dem Fettlöserbad raus kam, weis ich nicht, war zu viel Schaum.  Mein BlackIce war voller Lackpulver.


----------



## Arikus (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WaKü Beleuchtung Stilvoll an und ausschalten, ohne Kippschalter.
Hintergrund: der HTPC ist auch fürs Heimkino da und da sollte die Beleuchtung ausgeschaltet sein.
Bedingung: keine hässlichen Schalter am schönen Gehäuse
Idee: den Power Taster nutzen, PC wird dann (wenn er mal ausgemacht wird) über den Resettaster angeschaltet.
Umsetzung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vKAGAvMrYM

Und schon leuchtet der Aquatube nur, wenn er nicht stört


----------



## FoxZeroTwo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leute,

bin neu hier und habe schon unzählige stunden hier im forum mit lesen verbracht und da es hier so nett is, dachte ich mir, melde ich mich mal an. 

zu meiner frage. 

bin momentan dabei mir ein neues system zusammen zu stellen. system besteht u.a. aus dem coolermaster haf 932, amd phenom x6 1100t und 2 evga gtx 580 hydrochopper 2 (sli). 

will nun auch ne wakü verbauen und weiß nicht wie viele radiatoren es sein müssen (auch bezüglich des cases) um das system auch bei oc noch vernünftig zu kühlen. 
hat jemand zufällig das cm haf 932 mit cpu und 2x gpu?? gpus dann per reihe oder parallel?


danke im vorraus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Oktober 2011)

Arikus schrieb:
			
		

> WaKü Beleuchtung Stilvoll an und ausschalten, ohne Kippschalter.
> Hintergrund: der HTPC ist auch fürs Heimkino da und da sollte die Beleuchtung ausgeschaltet sein.
> Bedingung: keine hässlichen Schalter am schönen Gehäuse
> Idee: den Power Taster nutzen, PC wird dann (wenn er mal ausgemacht wird) über den Resettaster angeschaltet.
> ...




Schöne Umsetzung, aber wtf hörst Du da für grausame Musik xD


------

Reihe oder Paralell ist egal.
Mit internen Radiatoren wirst du bei 2 gtx580 nicht weit kommen, da würd ich schon auf mora oder Nova setzten.

Lies dir am besten mal den wakü Guide durch, dann geh ins wakü kaufberatungs unterforum.

Da werden sie dann geholfen ^^


----------



## Arikus (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eh, nix grausame Musik, das ist Rautemusik.fm - Rock 
Internetradio läuft halt das, was grad kommt


----------



## 1975jassi (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FoxZeroTwo schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe schon unzählige stunden hier im forum mit lesen verbracht und da es hier so nett is, dachte ich mir, melde ich mich mal an.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo...
ich glaube die Frage gehört hier rein...Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FoxZeroTwo schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe schon unzählige stunden hier im forum mit lesen verbracht und da es hier so nett is, dachte ich mir, melde ich mich mal an.
> 
> ...


 
Dafür brauch ich weder das Gehäuse noch das System um dir zu sagen da hilft nur ein Mora3 der entweder an dein Gehäuseseitenteil geschraubt wird oder daneben steht.

Kühler werden immer in Reihe angeschlossen.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar hab ich gerade meine Radis gerreinigt mit CB Orange und Grün und desti.Wasser.
Wie trockne ich am besten die Radis von aussen wie Lamellen, wie kann ich die am besten trocknen, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kühler werden immer in Reihe angeschlossen.


 Bei Kühlern mit gleichem Widerstand wie eben bei gleichen Grakakühlern kann man auch parallel verschlauchen, ich würde aber auch seriell bevorzugen.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und zwar hab ich gerade meine Radis gerreinigt mit CB Orange und Grün und desti.Wasser.
> Wie trockne ich am besten die Radis von aussen wie Lamellen, wie kann ich die am besten trocknen, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


 Mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern einer Kompaktkühlung. 
Im Ernst: Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur die Oberseiten abgetupft, es stört ja nicht, wenn minimale Mengen Wasser zurück bleiben.


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab heute mein System verschlaucht, ich weiß zwar das die Reihenfolge (Bis auf AGB-->Pumpe) so ziemlich egal ist, aber ich fand es so (erstmal) am besten:

AGB--> Pumpe--> CPU-Kühler-->120er Radiator--->420er Radiator-->240er-->AGB...

Macht so am meißten Sinn oder?

Ich will dann noch auf Ram und GPU Kühlung erweitern, da dachte ich mir das dann so:
AGB--> Pumpe-->Ram-Kühler-> CPU-Kühler--> GPU-Kühler-->120er Radiator--->420er Radiator-->240er-->AGB...

Desweitern würde ich noch gerne wissen welche Lüfter am besten mit den G-Changer Radiatoren funktionieren (im Moment hab ich noch alte 120mm Xigmatech und 140mm Phobya G-Silent 14 auf 7V laufen), dachte da vielleicht an Noiseblocker oder sowas?


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter O.K. danke schon mal für die Antwort, der Slim 369 ist schon trocken und der Phobya 280 habe ich einfach 2 Lüfter drauf und sie pussten lassen, soweit ist er auch trocken da der Phobya sehr dick ist.
Also ist das nicht so schlimm wenn es etwas dauert bis sie trocken sind , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage, ich habe denn Aquacomputer AquagraFX g200 demontiert weil sie gelegt hat wo ich sie testen wollte.
Hat jemand schon mal denn Kühler demontiert da ich denn Dichtungsring nicht mehr richtig reinbekomme.
Es liegt nicht an der Grösse vom Gummi ob er sich gedehnt hat sondern weil er sehr viele Kurven geht und er nicht richtig halten will.
Ist dieser Kühler und die silberne Platte darunter ist der Dichtungsring.

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Wasserkuehlung/AquagraFX-GTX280_260-005.jpg

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen da dass Wasser richtig getropft hat von der Mitte aus, also es liegt nicht beim Anschlussbereich , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja der Dichtungsring läuft so entlang wie die Schrauben drinnen sind, also sehr kompliziert als bei anderen Kühlern , Mfg Snapstar

Sry für denn Doppelpost, habe gerade nicht aufgepasst, sorry , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: zum Entlüften die Schraube oben im AGB einfach offen lassen und System laufen lassen richtig?

Der Tempunterschied zur Luftkühlung ist ja echt der Wahnsinn bin jetzt schon bei 22-25° im Idle auf allen Cores und hab noch nicht mal alle Lüfter und Radis verbaut \o/


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, wärend das system läuft langsam aufdrehen(aber nicht raus) dann kommt zuerst die Luft raus und warten bis Wasser kommt und dann zu drehen.


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meinte jetzt erstmal die Schraube oben am AGB über die ich befülle,ob die offen bleiben muss, so hoch kommt das Wasser ja gar nicht. Muss ich zwangsweise auch am Radiator entlüften(an dem Radiator, der den höchsten Punkt darstellt, liegt so 2cm über dem AGB) ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also erstmal agb offen lassen und pumpe anwerfen und immer schön nachgiesen wenn dann so nach ner zeit nixmehr kommt ziemlich voll machen und zuschrauben dann kannst das gehäuse hin und her drehen und ganz zum schluss machst das am Radi.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so wird es gemacht.


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss ich aber nur am oberen Radiator machen oder an allen 3? Komme nämlich nicht wirklich noch überall an die Entlüftungsschrauben ran.....


----------



## wheeler (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also erstmal agb offen lassen und pumpe anwerfen und immer schön nachgiesen wenn dann so nach ner zeit nixmehr kommt ziemlich voll machen und zuschrauben dann kannst das gehäuse hin und her drehen und ganz zum schluss machst das am Radi.


 

zum schluss macht er was am radi??


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da nochmal Entlüften oder? In der Wakü Guide steht da zwar nix davon aber im oberen Radi hab ich immer noch Geräusche von daher denke ich der muss extra entlüftet werden...

Schaut bitte auch noch mal in meinem Thread im Unterforum, hab noch nen Haufen offene Fragen, danke!!!!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...88-meine-erste-low-cost-wasserkuehlung-2.html


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja entlueften. Das steht nicht im guide weil viele radis  diese Option nicht bieten


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@axxo Du musst alles nach dem AGB schrittweise entlüften. Dazu empfiehlt es die Radis gut zu schütteln und zu drehen.


----------



## wheeler (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dazu musst du da aber auch was haben zum entlüften,wie soll das sonst gehen?
einfach den pc schütteln rüttlen ,da geht schon alle luft raus.extra nochmal nen schlau ab machen um den radi zu entlüften....ne oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leichter geht es wenn am AGB ne kleine Öffnung offen ist. So wird ein Gegendruck vermieden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Not auf den AGB ein Stück Schlauch mit 'nem Kugelhahn - den kann man nach Bedarf öffnen und schließen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Leichter geht es wenn am AGB ne kleine Öffnung offen ist. So wird ein Gegendruck vermieden.


 
Mit zwei Öffnungen im Kreislauf geht nur eine Sache leichter: Freisetzung von Wasser.


----------



## wheeler (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rütteln schütteln,und bei bedarf agb öffnen und nachschütten.
danach wieder zu und rütteln schütteln.ist kein hexenwerk,das entlüften und man muss da auch keine doktorarbeit draus machen


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast Recht: eine reine Gedulds- und Fleißaufgabe!


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem das die Pumpe wirklich laut ist,eine Innovatek HPPS+, leider schon ein wenig alt. Werden die denn deutlich leiser wenn man die entkuppelt oder sollte ich mir kurzfristig lieber eine neue Pumpe zuelgen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die Pumpe im Silentmodus?
Ansonsten sollte man die Pumpe am besten ummer mit nem Shoggysandwitch entkoppeln weil jede Pumpe vibriert und sich das aufs Gehäuse überträgt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit zwei Öffnungen im Kreislauf geht nur eine Sache leichter: Freisetzung von Wasser.


Wieso zwei Öffnungen?  Kleine Öffnung heist nicht eine ganze G1/4" Öffungen oder mehr. Eher den Verschlusstopfen nicht ganz zu gedreht. Hat bei wunderbar gefunzt, ohne das dort Wasser raus gekommen ist.


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nächste Frage: Gibt es denn Filter die den Durchfluss nicht bremsen und sind die überhaupt notwendig ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass den Filter weg wenn du das System vorher richtig spülst brauchst du keinen.


----------



## wheeler (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist aber ein schön anzusehendes gimmick so ein filter


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch noch nen AC Filter liegen, find den nicht schön anzusehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich an das denke, was sich in meinem Filter trotz Spülen gesammelt hat, würde ich nie sagen, ein Filter wäre überflüssig.....


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ist alt das Ding ich hab lauter gebrauchte Teile von 4 verschiedenen Leuten verbaut (Radiatoren,Pumpe,Kühler), die hab ich zwar wirklich alle intensivst gereinigt aber man weiß ja nie. Im Moment schaut auch noch alles klar und sauber aus (ich habe mir extra eine durchsichtige Flüssigkeit geholt damit ich das mitbekomme falls da Dreck drin rumschwimmt) aber mit der Zeit kann es ja sein das sich noch so einiges freisetzen wird.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das einzig was man nicht zu 100% sauber bekommt, ist der Radiator.


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja und davon habe ich momentan 3, deswegen denke ich so ein Filter wäre gar nicht verkehrt, solange das nicht den Durchfluss hemmt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das einzige wo sich Schmutz ansammelt ist in den Kühlern ergo müsstest du den Filter vor die Kühler setzen dazwischen dürfte aber kein radi mehr sein da ja da auch noch was rauskommen kann.
Es gibt aber genug die ohne Filter auch keine Probs haben.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt hier jemand eine gute externe Lüftersteuerung?
Leider ist die NZXT SENTRY LXE nicht Lieferbar und wird auch nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einige Shops haben sie laut HP und GH noch: NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werder ich wohl bei HWV noch eine abstauben


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für ein bisschen mehr Geld beskomt man ein AE5 LT oder nen HM 1


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal kurz wegen meiner Frage vom AquagraFX g200 für die GTX 280, hatte denn schon jemand demontiert gehabt.
Ich habe ihn wieder demontiert und denn Dichtungring überprüft leider ist er noch ganz und er liegt in der Nut trozdem leckt er an denn Stellen wo er verschraubt wird der Deckel.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand mit denn Kühler aus kennt, habe auch schon AC angeschrieben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der O-Ring kann mit der Zeit zusammen gedrückt sein bzw ausgehärtet sein.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. das ist mir auch aufgefallen an manchen Stellen ist er etwas dünn, dann liegt wahrscheinlich das Problem vergraben.
Gibt es überhaupt ersatzteile von AC vorallem da der Kühler schon sehr alt ist.
Ich danke schon mal für deine Antwort, hoffe das AC ersatzteile noch hat , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja es gibt Ersatzteile für AC von AC. Diebezüglich wirste AC fragen müssen. Im Notfall nimmste O-Ringschnur und "O-Ring Kleber" und baust dir eine passende Dichtung.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. das hört sich schon mal gut an, hoffe das sie noch O-Ringe auf Lager haben da die Graka schon etwas älter ist wenn nicht baue ich eins wie du es gemeint hast.
Danke noch mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wieso zwei Öffnungen?  Kleine Öffnung heist nicht eine ganze G1/4" Öffungen oder mehr. Eher den Verschlusstopfen nicht ganz zu gedreht. Hat bei wunderbar gefunzt, ohne das dort Wasser raus gekommen ist.



Für mich klang das so, als würdest du empfehlen, bei laufender Pumpe zusätzlich zur Entlüftungsschraube am Radiator den AGB-Deckel (teilweise) zu öffnen. Das kann imho nur Ärger machen (aber bei unten liegendem AGB keinerlei Vorteile bringen).




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das einzig was man nicht zu 100% sauber bekommt, ist der Radiator.


 
Wobei man da, wenn der Vorgänger keine Farbzusätze&Co hatte, ggf. mit einem gebrauchten Radiator weniger Ärger hat, als mit einem voller Produktionsrückstände.


----------



## Elvis3000 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das einzig was man nicht zu 100% sauber bekommt, ist der Radiator.


 
wieso das denn? kauf dir für 3 euro bremmsenreiniger und hau davon ein drittel rein.dichtmachen,schütteln und ein tag einziehen lassen.dann mit wohldosierter pressluft die flitze rauspusten und das ganze noch zwei mal.da sollte kein fett oder öl mehr drinn sein.
muss aber kein bremmsenreiniger sein.spiritus oder schnaps geht auch...
hmmm....mir kommts grad das die herkömmlichen radis ja so flache und vorallem paralele durchgänge haben.wenn da im extremfall ein fettstopfen drinne ist wird auch diese methode nicht funzen weil du da direkt keinen druck dran aufbauen kannst.bei linearem durchgang mit runden röhrchen ist das kein problem.wieder ein grund mehr sich nen industrieradi zu besorgen............


----------



## wheeler (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man muss man aber nicht.ich z.b. hatte mit einem (bzw 3) keinerlei verunreinigungen.kommt immer darauf an,wie er verwendet wurde und mit was gekühlt wurde denke ich


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim DFM von Aquacomputer:
Ist es egal von welcher Seite das Wasser durchläuft?
re <- li oder re -> li


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht das ich wüsste ansonsten würde es beschriftet sein oder in einer "Anleitung" stehen.



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> hmmm....mir kommts grad das die herkömmlichen  radis ja so flache und vorallem paralele durchgänge haben.wenn da im  extremfall ein fettstopfen drinne ist wird auch diese methode nicht  funzen weil du da direkt keinen druck dran aufbauen kannst.bei linearem  durchgang mit runden röhrchen ist das kein problem.wieder ein grund mehr  sich nen industrieradi zu besorgen............


Bremsenreiniger = Fettlöser also auch das ist kein Problem. 
Außerdem kann man da auch Cillit Bang reinkippen der vorteil ist das das nicht verflüchtigt.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wunderte mich nur denn, als ich nur meine CPU im Kreislauf hatte war mein Durchfluss bei 195L/h. Mit einem Winkeladapter 90° und der Graka im Kreislauf ist er auf 100L/h gesunken.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den DFM jetzt anders eingebaut?
Wenn nicht warum sollte er jetzt aufeinmal nichtmehr stimmen.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja habe ihn unbewusst gedreht und als ich heute früh aufgestanden bin ist mir das als Möglichkeit in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt mir wäre nicht bekannt das der eine Druchflussrichtung hat.
Aber 100Liter sind doch eh mehr als genug.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Aber 100Liter sind doch eh mehr als genug.


Da hast du recht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Dukex2 Haste den DFM auch korrekt eingestellt und den Kreislauf richtig entlüftet?



> Für mich klang das so, als würdest du empfehlen, bei laufender Pumpe zusätzlich zur Entlüftungsschraube am Radiator den AGB-Deckel (teilweise) zu öffnen. Das kann imho nur Ärger machen (aber bei unten liegendem AGB keinerlei Vorteile bringen).


Wer nutzt schon die Schraube am Radi zur Entlüftung? 

@ruyven_macaran & Elvis3000 je nach dem was der Vorgänger für einen Rotzt drin hatte bringt auch Fettlöser nichts.


----------



## wheeler (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe ne schraube am radi zum entlüften? wäre mir neu lol


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KingPiranhas 


> Haste den DFM auch korrekt eingestellt und den Kreislauf richtig entlüftet?


Der DFM ist am Aquaero 5 angeschlossen, somit muss nichts eingestellt werden.  Kreislauf ist auch entlüftet.

100L/h sind ja mehr wie ausreichend mich wunderte eben nur der starke Abfall des Durchflusses nach dem einbinden der Graka.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Der DFM ist am Aquaero 5 angeschlossen, somit muss nichts eingestellt werden. Kreislauf ist auch entlüftet.


Sicher? Ich habe auch ein AE5 und ich musste Wert für den DFM einstellen.



> 100L/h sind ja mehr wie ausreichend mich wunderte eben nur der starke Abfall des Durchflusses nach dem einbinden der Graka.


Das deutet drauf hin das die falsche Impulszahl eingstellt ist. Glauben kann man in der Kirche. 


@wheeler z.b. an den Phobya Radis ist ne Entlüftungsschraube


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich habe auch ein AE5 und ich musste Wert für den DFM einstellen.


Welchen hast du da eingestellt?

EDIT:
Du hast Recht! Der Kalibrierwert war bei mir auf 256 gestellt und er sollte auf 169 stehe. Somit ist jetzt mein tatsächlicher Durchfluss bei 150L/h


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und jetzt bau mal den Grakakühler nochmal aus und schau was der ausmacht 
Also das du die richtige Pulserate eingestellt oder zumindest überprüft hast habe ich eigentlich vorrausgesetz


----------



## 1975jassi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lese immer öfter das die AGB´s undicht(Risse) werden.
worauf muss ich achten beim Kauf eines AGB´s ?
oder welches Produkt soll ich mir lieber nicht zulegen.
mfg Jassi


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist egal das kann bei jedem AGB passieren.


----------



## 1975jassi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind das dann Materialfehler?
oder hat das eher mit UV Licht oder falsches Kühlmittel zu tun?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Such dir was aus es liegt teilweise am Material teilweise Produktion und teilweise am Besitzer.


----------



## 1975jassi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich kauf mir dann lieber einen aus Alu.
Danke nochmals


----------



## Uter (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich gibt es weniger Probleme, wenn das Plexi keine Gewinde hat, damit fallen dann schon mal fast alle Röhren AGBs raus. 
Von Magicool ist es bekannt, dass sie teilweise Probleme mit ihrem Plexi haben/hatten. Ich persönlich hab gute Erfahrungen mit XSPC gemacht, allerdings kann man die XSPC nicht öffnen. Wenn keine Strudelgefahr besteht wär vermutlich sowas am unproblematischsten und günstigsten.

PS: Ich würde lieber billigstes Plexi als Alu verbauen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, bau lieber einen aus Pom ein als aus Alu.
Das Problem ist das die Plexiglas nehmen und das ist ziemlich Bruchanfällig mit Makrolon würde die meisten Probleme schon fast beseitigen aber das kostet natürlich mehr.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch mal eine Frage bezüglich der AGB.
Habe momentan einen 5,25" XSPC wenn ich das System mit Wasserbefülle läuft es nicht direkt vom AGB in die Pumpe so muss ich kleine unkonventionelle Tricks anwenden, deswegen überlege ich ob ein normaler AGB in Zylinderform in dieser Hinsicht nicht besser geeignet ist?


----------



## Uter (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum läuft es nicht direkt in die Pumpe? Hast du eine Laing?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gehst du vom AGB  in die Pumpe meist reicht schon ein Winkel um das zu bremsen oder ein Bogen im Schlauch.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das stimmt, ich hatte auch einen 90° Winkel Schraubanschluss drann und das Wasser ist nicht richtig zur Pumpe gelaufen, am besten eine gerade Richtung.
Bei mir steht jetzt der AGB über der Pumpe, also einfach ein gerades stück Schlauch und es geht perfekt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## wheeler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich auch am pumpen ausgang,der schlau hat einen ganz kleinen "knick" der eigentlich keiner ist,schon schafft es die pumpe nicht wirklich.also schlau neu verlegen,dann passts...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AGB wird befüllt und wenn er voll ist, fließt das Wasser nicht den Schlauch runter, da muss ich erst rütteln und schütteln.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt wenn da ein winkel oder ein größerer Bogen ist klappt das nichtmehr so gut am besten gehts ohne winkel oder großen bogen direkt in die Pumpe


----------



## Uter (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder man öffnet den Kreislauf kurz an einer anderen Stelle (ich öffne ihn z.B. am ungenutzten Gewinde des Laingdeckels).


----------



## wheeler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Der AGB wird befüllt und wenn er voll ist, fließt das Wasser nicht den Schlauch runter, da muss ich erst rütteln und schütteln.



oder kurz durchblasen,bis die pumpe flüssigkeit zieht


----------



## 1975jassi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fettes Danke an Uter und Soldat


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Oktober 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:
			
		

> Der AGB wird befüllt und wenn er voll ist, fließt das Wasser nicht den Schlauch runter, da muss ich erst rütteln und schütteln.



Ich kipp meinen pc immer etwas nach hinten beim befüllen, dann klappt's.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute bräuchte mal wieder euren Rat.
Kann man eine Pumpe auch um 90° drehen und so einbauen.
Es geht um die Phobya  DC12-260 da ich denn AGB direkt über der Pumpe verbauen möchte und die Saugstaelle vorne an der pumpe ist, ich würde sie jetzt drehen weis aber nicht ob das gut für die Pumpe ist.
Hier währe ein Bild von jemanden anderem aber so will ich sie auch einbauen, hoffe es geht, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sollte gehen.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also dürfte keine Probleme für die Pumpe sein, ich möchte sie halt so verlegen wegen der Verschlauchung da oben der AGB drüber steht und die Kühler eben perfekt dann links kommen wenn sie normal steht so wie sie Platz hätte dann müsste ich denn Schlauch zum Kühler komplett um denn AGB verlegen das würde ich glaube ich nicht schön aussehen.
Ich danke auf jeden fall schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> oder kurz durchblasen,bis die pumpe flüssigkeit zieht



Habe einen Winkel am Einlass und der Schlauch macht einen Bogen vom AGB zu Pumpe.
Dann werde ich das nächste Mal einfach pusten.


----------



## Koyote (14. Oktober 2011)

Kann man dest. Wasser aus dem baumarkt in die Wakü machen? Moechte das wasser auch nicht faerben o.ä.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja - hab' ich auch seit Anfang an.
Ärger brachten immer nur Farbstoffe - Inno-Protect würde ich aber anraten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du kein Alu im system hast kannst du ohne Probleme reines günstiges destilliertes Wasser nehmen.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man nur Aquadest nimmt sollte man den Kreislauf besonders gründlich reinigen vor dem Einbau und evtl. öfters mal das Wasser tauschen. Außerdem laufen so die Kühler deutlich schneller an. Zumindest bei Kühlern mit Plexi-Deckel ist das recht unschön. Die Zugabe von etwas Korrosionsbeständig schadet in aller Regel nicht. Etwas G48 aus dem Baumarkt oder von der Tanke ins Wasser und man kann sich einige dauerhaft Probleme ersparen (nur nicht überdosieren). Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn man nur Aquadest nimmt sollte man den Kreislauf besonders gründlich reinigen vor dem Einbau und evtl. öfters mal das Wasser tauschen. Außerdem laufen so die Kühler deutlich schneller an. Zumindest bei Kühlern mit Plexi-Deckel ist das recht unschön. Die Zugabe von etwas Korrosionsbeständig schadet in aller Regel nicht. Etwas G48 aus dem Baumarkt oder von der Tanke ins Wasser und man kann sich einige dauerhaft Probleme ersparen (nur nicht überdosieren). Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


 
Also hab jetzt seit 3monaten reines Destwasser im Kreislauf und bisher keine Probs. Aber zu weihnachten wenns bei Aquatuning vll nen rabatt gibt setz ich meine 6950 unter wasser. Bei dieser gelegnheit wird dann auch ein Auqucomputer konzentrat gleich mitbestellt, weil 5 euro sind net viel und schaden kanns net. Das mitn beschlagen vom plexiglas kann ich bestätigen ^^


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viele Radiatoren passen ins Silverstone SST-TJ10B-W/Silverstone SST-TJ10S-W und welche HW kann man damit kühlen?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wie viele Radiatoren passen ins Silverstone SST-TJ10B-W/Silverstone SST-TJ10S-W und welche HW kann man damit kühlen?


 
Kommt drauf an welche Umbauten du bereit bist durchzuführen. Was man damit dann kühlen kann, ist auch nicht klar zu beantworten. Man kann sogar mir einem 120er so einiges kühlen - fragt sich nur bei welcher Lautstärke .


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage, was haltet ihr von dieser Grafikkarte, Wasserkühler ist von EK vom Hersteller verbaut.
Da ich mein SLI Sys aufgebe wegen mangels Radi-Fläche sowie NT kommt eine neue was meint ihr, die Graka reicht für jedes Spiel was ich benötige und der Kühler dürfte ja sehr gut sein oder was meint ihr dazu, hier die Graka , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat imho mehr als genug Leistung, gefühlt vermutlich sogar einen ticken mehr als jetzt, aber achte auf den Preis im Vergleich zum getrennten Kauf Karte/Kühler.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen und es ist auch noch Garantie drauf, was ich eigentlich nicht brauche.
Für die graka ist der preis schon in Ordnung, die Graka wenn ich sie mir so hole zahle ich fast das selbe aber ohne Wasserkühler und die Leistung ist ja Top.
Wollte bloss wissen ob der Kühler auch gut ist, ist ja von EK Waterblocks also denke ich müsste schon gut sein.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die LCS sind eigentlich die einzigen Karten mit vormontierter Wakü die zu einem (halbwegs) angemessenen Preis zu haben sind.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. perfekt dann habe ich ja ein gutes Schnäppchen gemacht, danke auch für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## dome001 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu meinen Temp, und zwar habe ich seit 1 Woche eine GTX 580 die mit einem EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX gekühlt wird. 
Meine Temp. steigt beim Spielen auf 55-60°C 
Als Radiatoren kommen 2 Phobya G-Changer 560 zum einsatz und Kühlt das wasser auf 22°C bei 20 °C Raumtemp runter.

ist die Temp von der Grafikkarte ok weil bei meiner GTX570 ist die Temp nur auf 40 °C gestiegen 


MFg 
Dome001


----------



## Dukex2 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm... für 2x 560er finde ich die Temps schon etwas hoch. 
Komme mit meiner GTX570 nicht über 36° und das unter Furmark bzw MSI Kombuster, habe jedoch im Moment noch als Übergang einen Athlon II X240 (2,8GHz@3,9GHz) bei 1,5V laufen.

Radifläche fast vergessen:
1x420er + 1x140er


----------



## dome001 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte im Kühler noch Lüftdrin sein weil mein CPU i7 2600K @ 4 GHz @ 1.2 Volt kommt auch auf 70°C.
Soll ich mal ein Bild von meinem Aufbau machen


----------



## Dukex2 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> mein CPU i7 2600K @ 4 GHz @ 1.2 Volt kommt auch auf 70°C


Puh das ist hart!


> Soll ich mal ein Bild von meinem Aufbau machen


Wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## dome001 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ist ein Bild 
Die Radiatoren sind unter dem Pc 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Oktober 2011)

Bekommen die Radis denn genug Luft. Mit wieviel RPM laufen die Lüfter? Ansonsten sind die Temps wirklich hoch. Kühle mit 420+420 momentan einen i7-2600k@4,5Ghz bei 1,25v und eine HD6970@Stock. Dabri kommt nichts von beidem über 40°C unter Spielelast. Wassertemp bei 19°C Raum sind 23°c.


----------



## Dukex2 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bekommen die Radis denn genug Luft. Mit wieviel RPM laufen die Lüfter?


Wäre auch interessant zu wissen.
Was hast für einen Durchfluss?

Ansonsten würde ich sagen gewohntes vorgehen:
-Den Rechner bzd Radis in verschiedene Winkel drehen, wenden und schütteln. 
-Wasser nochmal ablassen und frisch befüllen.
-Letzte Möglichkeit alle Kühler runter und neu drauf setzen.

Wobei deine Idle-Temperaturen zu passen scheinen (wie sind die denn?), nur unter Last kann sie nicht richtig abgeleitet werden.


----------



## dome001 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Radis bekommen genug Luft ich habe hinter der Graka einen  Fühler der Zeigt im leerlauf 30 °c an. Nach dem Radis habe ich 22 °C.
Von der Kühl leistung reicht das auf jeden fall.
Der Dürchfluss solltenormal reichen da ich 2 Laing D5 drin habe 
Wasser wird Nägste woche neu gemacht.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch zum Test meine GTX 280 die sehr heis wird mit dem Heatkiller GPU-X² und einen Phobya 280er und die GPU wahr auf dauer bei Furmark bei 35°C Speicher nicht über 30°C und Spawas nicht über 50°C und die GTX 280 ist ein richtiger Heizoffen.

Mal was anderes was für eine Farbe soll die Flüssigkeit dar stellen, würde mich interresieren, ich denke das auch das etwas Luft noch in denn Radis ist und eben bekommen sie genug Luft , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das Wasser fast auf Raumtemperatur, der Durchfluss extrem und die GPU trotzdem n gutes Stück zu warm ist, dann sitzt entweder der Kühler schlecht (oder zuviel/wenig WLP,...), oder die Auslesung ist ein Bißchen daneben.


----------



## dome001 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler hatte ganz gut gesessen habe ich extra nachgeschaut.
Als WLP benutze ich  Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound die ja laut test ganz gut sein soll


----------



## axxo (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dome001 schrieb:


> Die Radis bekommen genug Luft ich habe hinter der Graka einen  Fühler der Zeigt im leerlauf 30 °c an. Nach dem Radis habe ich 22 °C.
> Von der Kühl leistung reicht das auf jeden fall.
> Der Dürchfluss solltenormal reichen da ich 2 Laing D5 drin habe
> Wasser wird Nägste woche neu gemacht.


 
Sind 8° Temperaturunterschied innerhalb des Kreislaufs nicht höchst ungewöhnlich?

Für mich liest sich das so als wären die Radis nicht gescheit entlüftet.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Flüssigmetal bei einer Graka?
Laut Aquacomputer solltest du das vermeiden.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die PK-1 Nano nutze ich auch auf dem Heatkiller GPU-X² sowie auf dem AquagraFX g200 und keine Probleme besser gesagt die Temps sind bei mir Top.
Ich denke entweder Kühler verstopft an einer Stelle oder die Anschlüsse, sind das Koolance Schnellkupplungen bei der Midleplate oder eben wie schon erwähnt Radis nicht entlüftet da sehr gross und da kann sich eine Menge an Luft anstauen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dukex2 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Der Dürchfluss solltenormal reichen da ich 2 Laing D5 drin habe


Das mag schon sein. 
Was mir persönlich aufgefallen ist je besser mein Kreislauf entlüftet je höher fällt der Durchfluss aus daher wäre es interessant zu wissen wie hoch der bei dir ist. Sofern ein DFM vorhanden


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit denn Pumpen und denn Komponenten sollte der Durchfluss schon über 100l/h sein wenn nicht sogar höher wenn er zu weit unten ist dann stimmt was nicht, da stimme ich @Dukex2 zu am besten währe es wenn du deinen Durchfluss auslesen kannst.
Dann kann man auch besser denn Fehler eingrenzen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Oktober 2011)

Er müsste locker über 100l kommen.

Selbst mit einer aquastream Ultra, Kryos, swifttech Grakühler und einem 420er bin ich auf 140l gekommen
Ich tippe auf Kühler verstopft oder nicht gescheit entlüftet.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich tippe mal eher auf einen Auslesefehler der (Wasser-)Sensoren.
8K Unterschied innerhalb des Kreislaufs bei einem Durchfluss der die GPU-Temperauren moderat hält sind physikalisch nahezu ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Am besten mal die Temps unmittelbar nach dem Einschalten auslesen, wenn der Rechner lange Zeit gestanden hat.
Dann sollten sie überall gleich sein.
Bei mir hatte ich Differenzen bis zu 3 Grad.....

Da die Wassertemperatur sich im Kreislauf sehr schnell angleicht, reicht an sich ein einziger Sensor, um die Wassertemperatur zu messen.
Auch mit abgeglichenen Sensoren hatte ich nie mehr als 1° Differenz zwischen der wärmsten (vor dem Radi; ein Mora 2) und der kältesten (nach dem Radi) Stelle....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## dome001 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern hatte ich keine Zeit mehr zurück zu schreiben.
Wie ich heute den Pc angmeacht hatte waren alle Temp Fühler auf 21 °C.
Den Dürchfluss kann ich leider nicht messen da mir noch ein DFM Fehlt.
Die kommende woche kommt noch neues Wasser rein. 
Ich melde mich dann noch mal wenn ich immer noch Probleme habe ( ich hoffe ja nicht )


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich melde mich dann noch mal wenn ich immer noch Probleme habe


Wir werden hier sein


----------



## ATB (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal so eine technische Frage:

Wenn man einen 1/4 Zoll Gewinde hat und O-Ringe mit den Maßen von 11x2mm. Kann man da irgendwie das Drehmoment ausrechen, dass es halbwegs optimal ist ?


----------



## Uter (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Locker mit der Hand anziehen, das ist das beste Drehmoment. 
Werkzeuge würde ich nur zum Lösen der Anschlüsse nutzen.


----------



## Dirksen (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey,
kann man die anschlüsse am mora 3 lt auf beiden seiten anschließen?
also auch auf der wo keine Lüffis sind?
gruß Dirksen


----------



## Charcharias (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dafür müsste man doch wissen was das material aushält in das das G1/4" gewinde geschnitten ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und die Härte des O-Rings müsste auch eine Rolle spielen.

@Dirksen: Alle Mora 3 haben Anschlussmöglichkeiten auf beiden Seiten und der Stirnseite.


----------



## Dirksen (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke,
Und kann mir jemand sehr dichte 11/8 anschlüsse nennen?
gruß dirksen


----------



## dome001 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute ich habe heute meine Wakü auseinander genommen. 
Ich weis jetzt warum ich so hohe Temps hatte.
Hier ein  Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich neues Wasser drin ( es ist jetzt auch wider Rot ) 
Die Temps sehen jetzt so aus 

im Idl. habe ich nur nioch 24 °C bei der GPU und 30°C bei dem CPU.
Die Wasser Temps ist jetzt überal auf 22°C 


Jetzt kann ich auch endlich richtig OCen


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das erinnert mich an meinen Filter - wegen so was würde ich immer einen Filter empfehlen - nach der Verwendung von Feser rot....
Der sah genauso aus!


----------



## Charcharias (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dirksen schrieb:


> Danke,
> Und kann mir jemand sehr dichte 11/8 anschlüsse nennen?
> gruß dirksen



was ist denn mit sehr dicht gemeint? ein kurzes gewinde oder was?


----------



## Dirksen (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich  meine anschlüsse, die bei erschüterungen und auch bei dauerhaftem zug dicht bleiben


----------



## Charcharias (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab diese hier verbaut
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - black nickel 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - black nickel 62112

handfest vorgezogen und dann mit nem 16er schlüssel noch ne viertel/halbe umdrehung mehr


----------



## Arikus (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich hab mal so eine technische Frage:
> 
> Wenn man einen 1/4 Zoll Gewinde hat und O-Ringe mit den Maßen von 11x2mm. Kann man da irgendwie das Drehmoment ausrechen, dass es halbwegs optimal ist ?


 
Ausrechnen nicht, aber "Handfest" und nicht mit Gewalt sind ca. 0,15-0,2Nm


----------



## Dirksen (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte mir jmd sagen ob diese abstandshalter auch für den Mora 3 funktionieren?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Abstandshalter Stahl verzinkt M4x45mm (1 Stck) Watercool Abstandshalter Stahl verzinkt M4x45mm (1 Stck) 38143
Gruß Dirksen


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Oktober 2011)

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p10818_Watercool-MO-RA3-420-Wand-Case-Halterung.html

kosten zwar was aber nimm doch einfach die die sehen auch besser aus.


----------



## Dirksen (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geht aber beides?


----------



## dome001 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute ich hätte nochmal eine frage an euch und zwar würde ich gerne einen Filter in die Wakü einbauen, was für ein Filter ist den gut und muss man wenn man den Filter saubermachen will das Ganze wasser rauslassen?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man den Filter nicht absperren kann muss das ganze Wasser raus. Kugelhähne helfen dabei.
Gängig sind vor allem die Filter von Mips:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS WaK-Filter Sixdesign MIPS WaK-Filter Sixdesign 32003

Inkl. Absperrhähne aber dafür auch teurer ist die Variante von AC:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhhnen und Einbaublende G1/4 32180


----------



## dome001 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich schon 2 Kugelhähne bei mir habe würde ich den von MIPS nehmen.
Ist es Egal wo man den Filter in den Kreislauf einbaut ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Oktober 2011)

theoritisch egal aber wenn dann würde ich in vor die kühler setzen da die sich zusetzen mit dem schmodder


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich habe den Filter möglichst direkt nach der Pumpe gesetzt.
Denn: sollte er sich zuschmaddern (und davon kann ich ein Lied singen....), dann habe ich den höheren Druck nur auf den beiden Anschlüssen (Ausgang Pumpe und Eingang Filter) und nicht im gesamten System.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dirksen schrieb:


> Könnte mir jmd sagen ob diese abstandshalter auch für den Mora 3 funktionieren?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Abstandshalter Stahl verzinkt M4x45mm (1 Stck) Watercool Abstandshalter Stahl verzinkt M4x45mm (1 Stck) 38143
> Gruß Dirksen


Diese Abstandshalter sind bereits beim Mo-ra 3 dabei.


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagt mal da die fläche des Sockel 2011 ist ja etwas größer als die der 1366 cpu. Kann ich dann weiterhin mein Watercool HK CPU CPU Kühler nutzen oder brauch ich einen neuen?


----------



## snapstar123 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage kann ich beim EK AGB jeden Anschluss unten nehmen für Einlass und Auslass währe wichtig wenn ich z.B. denn Anti-Cyclon drinnen habe.
Hier der Link dazu

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced 45238

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

@Kampfgurke ich denke das der Sockel wahrscheinlich gleich bleiben wird da der 2011 ja denn Sockel 1366 ablösen sollte sowie beim Sockel 1156 und 1155 die auch kompatible sind.
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher aber im I-Net denke dürfte was passendes zu finden sein und wenn nicht denke ich das Watercool ein kit anbieten würde für denn Sockel , Mfg Snapstar

Also die Sockel sollen kompatible sein so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe zumindestens bei Asus der R.O.G. Serie , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Charcharias (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab den gleichen agb denke das sollte kein problem sein du kannst halt nur keins mehr von diesen steigröhrchen benutzten


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist dann egal, brauche eben einen Anschluss von unten der zur Pumpe führt und einen an der Seite wo vom Radi kommt, mit denn Steigeröhrchen ist das nicht zu machen denn da kann man nur die an der Seite verwenden oder nur die unteren, es würde schon gehen aber der Durchfluss würde gebremst werden da bei einer Stelle nur die Hälfte an Wasser rein kann.
Mit dem Anti Cyclon kann ich die Anschlüsse besser wählen was bei mir wichtig ist sonst müsste ich die Verschlauchung sehr kompliziert verschrauben.
Danke dir schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Malkolm (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kampfgurke schrieb:


> sagt mal da die fläche des Sockel 2011 ist ja etwas größer als die der 1366 cpu. Kann ich dann weiterhin mein Watercool HK CPU CPU Kühler nutzen oder brauch ich einen neuen?



Informationen zur Kompatibilität zum neuen LGA 2011 (Sockel R) sind derzeit noch etwas rar. Was ich bisher rausbekommen habe ist (ohne Gewähr):
- Die Lochmuster sind identisch zum LGA 1366
- Das eigentliche Haltesystem für die CPU wurde verändert. Statt des bisher üblichen "Hebels" setzt der Sockel R auf vier Schrauben
- Die Clearance (Platzbedarf/Platzaufteilung) direkt um den Sockel wurde (stark) verändert. Grund dafür ist unter anderem die Möglichkeit 8 RAM-Bänke auf das Board zu packen. Diese Option wird von gefühlt 90% der bisher vorgestellten Boards genutzt
- Z.B. Asus sagt ausdrücklich: *"Standard LGA 2011 Sockets DON'T match 1366 coolers"*, verweist aber darauf, dass man seinen alten Kühler nicht wegwerfen sollte, denn:
- Die Hersteller beginnen damit Umrüstsets zu entwerfen/vertreiben. Noctua z.B. garantiert damit die Kompatibilität aller Lüfter seit 2005 und gibt das Umrüstset unter gewissen Bedingungen sogar kostenlos an Kunden heraus, die Rechnungen einreichen (Kühler und 2011er Board)

Kurzum: Ich befürchte Standardmäßig werden "alte" Kühler nicht kompatibel sein. Ich setze aber darauf, dass die Hersteller auch für Wasserkühlungen entsprechende Umrüstsets anbieten (längere Schrauben, Adapter-Zwischenplatte(?)). Haben ja auch noch ein paar Wochen Zeit. Bis die ersten SB-E CPUs für den Massenmarkt verfügbar sind wird es Dezember sein. Spätestens ab offizielem Release (14.11.2011) wird man wohl auch genaue Infos von diversen Hardwaremagazinen beziehen können


----------



## ziko (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ja das ist dann egal, brauche eben einen Anschluss von unten der zur Pumpe führt und einen an der Seite wo vom Radi kommt, mit denn Steigeröhrchen ist das nicht zu machen denn da kann man nur die an der Seite verwenden oder nur die unteren, es würde schon gehen aber der Durchfluss würde gebremst werden da bei einer Stelle nur die Hälfte an Wasser rein kann.
> Mit dem Anti Cyclon kann ich die Anschlüsse besser wählen was bei mir wichtig ist sonst müsste ich die Verschlauchung sehr kompliziert verschrauben.
> Danke dir schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


 

Habe die gleiche Problematik gehabt.
2 Eingänge seitlich, 2 Abgänge einer seitlich, einer von unten am AGB.
Der seitliche Abgang ist so gewählt weil von unten eine LED drinne steckt.

Dafür musste ich diesen mitgelieferten Insert, der wie von dir beschrieben, einen Abgang zur Hälfte zudeckt, zurecht schneiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den oberen, halbrunden Teil sowie das Stück Rechts absägen.
Damit bekommst du den Anschluss am Boden des AGB frei und einen seitlich.
Ich habe alle 5 Oeffnungen belegt:
-die zwei Kreisläufe münden seitlich in den Boden ein, vermischen sich und strömen durch die obere Oeffnung, durch das kürzeste Steigröhrchen in den Zylinder.
Schönes Sprudeln im AGB!!!!!!!!
Einer der Ausgänge am Boden führt zur einen Laing, der zweite ist mit einem Beleuchtungsmodul belegt dass direkt in das Loch mit dem Steigrörchen leuchtet.
Das dritte Loch, seitlich am Boden, führt zur zweiten Laing.

Damit erreiche ich zwei getrennte Kreisläufe, über zwei Pumpen, die sich wiederrum in einen gemeinsamen AGB treffen und mischen.

Habe es auf diese Weise verändert weil mir der zweite RAdi, von den Grakas, wärmer wurde und das Aquaero die Lüfter darauf höher regelte.
So habe ich erreicht dass, zwar beide Radis durchströmt werden, aber das verschieden warme Wasser sich im AGB wieder vermischt.
Jetzt drehen alle Lüfter gleich langsam, an beiden Radis.

Zudem kommt durch das kurze Steigröhrchen ein herrlicher Sprudeleffekt zustande, den ich liebe.

Hoffe es ist mir gelungen alles verständlich zu erklären!


EDIT: habe ein Bild eingefügt, bin nicht DER Paintnutzer, sorry!

!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ziko schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Problematik gehabt.
> 2 Eingänge seitlich, 2 Abgänge einer seitlich, einer von unten am AGB.
> Der seitliche Abgang ist so gewählt weil von unten eine LED drinne steckt.
> 
> ...


 
Perfekt, ich danke dir, genau das ist auch mein Problem da unten Pumpe an der Seite Radi bloss so hätte ich die Verschlauchung nicht schön hinbekommen.
Finde deine Idee sehr gut, falls was passiert kann man das teil ja nach kaufen wenn man mal mit dem Dremel weg rutscht .
Dann kann ich die Steigeröhrchen doch noch benutzen, echt super danke noch mal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Grad völlig verwirrt von den Angaben von NOiseBlocker.

Ich hab 3x nb xk2 140mm, kann ich die jetzt an meine aquastream Ultra xt anschließen oder ist das zu viel?

Ultra sagt max 5w

Ich dachte aber immer ich muss nach den A gehen? Ich Check grad irgendwie nix mehr xD


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5W bei 12V macht 0,4A  .
Von denen kannst du also 4 Stück anschließen.

Da immer maximal 12V anliegen ist es eigentlich egal ob du Leistung oder Stromstärke vergleichst.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tool late...

bitte löschen


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> 5W bei 12V macht 0,4A  .
> Von denen kannst du also 4 Stück anschließen.
> 
> Da immer maximal 12V anliegen ist es eigentlich egal ob du Leistung oder Stromstärke vergleichst.



Warum steht dann auf meinen xk2 auf der Verpackung eine völlig andere Angabe?
Immer noch confused.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist lediglich Peak-Load. Das sollte die Elektronik der AS-XT noch problemlos verkraften.

Laut Datenblatt ziehen sie im Betrieb 1,44W pro Stück, was voll im Rahmen ist .


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Oktober 2011)

Gut also kann ich ohne Bedenken 3 davon an die Ultra drannhängen ohne das mir das Ding abraucht xD.
(schon mal 17€ power Amp. Gespart^^)


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte an meiner XT Ultra ganze 9 Lüfter dran


----------



## Sysnet (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der gute Joe.  Überall wo WaKüfragen aufkommen ist er zu finden.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist diese Pumpe: http: //www.ebay.de/itm/EHEIM-1046-nagelneu-ungeoffnet-OVP-freilandgeeignet-/180742004501?pt=Pumpen&hash=item2a15101f15
Eigentlich baugleich mit dieser: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49006


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die ebay URL ist ungültig.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> die ebay URL ist ungültig.


Ist nur ein überflüssiges Leerzeichen drin - funktioniert ansonsten.

Aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ja die Pumpen sind identsich 
@Sandy Bridge Sparer: 
Hast du sie nun ersteigert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht ganz. Die von eBay ist die Ausführung mit 10 m freilandtauglichem Kabel, die von AT die normale mit iirc 1 m. Ob die -019 von eBay Keramik/Keramik oder Keramik/Graphitlager hat, konnte ich auch nicht herausfinden.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast recht - ans Lager hab ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht, aber ich glaube die mit den Hartkohlelagern gibt´s schon länger nicht mehr. Das msit dem Kabel sollte keien Problem sein. Leistungsmäßig sind sie aber so oder so identisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno verkauft sie zumindest noch als Ersatzteil und ich bin mir sicher, dass sie es groß bewerben würden, wenn die verkauften 230 V Pumpen ein Keramiklager hätten  . Also sind sie auf alle Fälle noch in Produktion, wie verbreitet sie im Gartenbereich eingesetzt werden, weiß ich aber auch nicht. So oder so geht der Preis vollkommen in Ordnung, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass 1046-230V und 1046-230V nicht immer das gleiche sind.


----------



## Elvis3000 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo.....habe eine markierung an meinem röhren agb und da fehlt mittlerweile ein guter zentimeter.kreislauf ist absolut dicht. .wasser ist jetzt ca 4 monate drin und verlegt habe ich geschätzte 3,5 meter schlauch.
frage:verliere ich eher das wasser oder das zugesetzte g48 durch difusion?oder beides gleich viel.......   
 ich weiss das das keine rolle spielt sobald ich frische mischung nachfülle.
nur mal so rein informativ.


----------



## Charcharias (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das wasser verlierst du durch diffusion durch die schläuche, da die je nach material ein sehr gutes diffusionspotential haben


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir mit g48 verlier ich keinen einzigen Tropfen.

Welche Schläuche verwendest du?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also könnte ich das Kabel kürzen und zur not das lager tauschen, dann wäre die pumpe ja eig genau gleich wie die die aquatuning verkauft? Das hier wäre ja die gleiche: eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> hallo.....habe eine markierung an meinem röhren agb und da fehlt mittlerweile ein guter zentimeter.kreislauf ist absolut dicht. .wasser ist jetzt ca 4 monate drin und verlegt habe ich geschätzte 3,5 meter schlauch.
> frage:verliere ich eher das wasser oder das zugesetzte g48 durch difusion?oder beides gleich viel.......



Eher das Wasser. Die Menge an sich ist noch okay für 4 Monate.




Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Also könnte ich das Kabel kürzen und zur not das lager tauschen, dann wäre die pumpe ja eig genau gleich wie die die aquatuning verkauft?



Jup. Wobei ein langes Kabel natürlich nicht schadet und die Unterschiede im Lager liegen in der Haltbarkeit - also selbst wenn sie ein Graphitlager hat, spricht nichts dagegen, sie laufen zu lassen, bis Verschleißerscheinungen hörbar werden (was trotz allem laaaange dauern kann)



> Das hier wäre ja die gleiche: eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst ?


 
Gleiches Gehäuse, das Kabel wie bei AT, wieder unbekanntes Lager.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. November 2011)

He kann mir jemand sagen ob ich diese Evga gtx 285 backplate auch auf meine Zotac gtx 285 Amp! Bekomme?

Zuerst ist mir der Gedanke mit den Ref Designs gekommen, meine zotac hat rev1.

Die meisten Evga aber rev2

Nun bin ich aber ins grübeln gekommen, weil tioretisch müssten ja nur die Bohrungen für die Schrauben übereinstimmen und nicht die rev Designs.
Kann jemand bestätigen das die gleich sind?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du nicht eine andere von Ek oder so nehmen? Die müssten doch normalerweise passen?


----------



## wheeler (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
ich habe beim BF3 zocken ne wassertemp von 56.5 grad....ist das ok..........hatte noch nie  soviel..zumindest bei bc2 nicht,aber das war auch nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll


----------



## Charcharias (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also 56,5°C halte ich für sehr hoch ich komm beim zocken nicht über 35-37°C beid er momentanen witterung
wie warm ist den die raumluft, was für komponenten kühlst du und wie viel radifläche hast du?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Wassertemperatur kannste nur haben wenn die Lüfter aus sind oder der Sensor für'n Arsch ist. Mit welchem Sensor liesst du denn die Wassertemperatur aus? Haste das mal mit nem Thermometer nachgemessen?


----------



## wheeler (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok,die lüfter drehen nicht sehr hoch,das muss ich dann mal bei 900 upm checken,kühlen tu ich ne x4 955 be und ne gtx 460,radifläche ein 140er und ein 280 er


----------



## Charcharias (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also die fläche sollte ja eig reichen soviel abwärme erzeugen die ja auch nicht
haste evtl. noch luft im radi oder läuft die pumpe nicht (hört sich zwar komisch an ist mir aber acuh schon passiert nach nem umbau)


----------



## Timmynator (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, so wenig Hitze geht da auch nicht ins System. Ist der x4 dazu noch übertaktet, geht noch entsprechend mehr Hitze ins System. Und wenn dann noch einer der Radis mit "gebrauchter" Luft arbeitet, verringert sich die effektive Kühlleistung...

wheeler, erzähl doch mal ein wenig mehr zu den o.g. Punkten


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler 





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mit welchem Sensor liesst du denn die Wassertemperatur aus? Haste das mal mit nem Thermometer nachgemessen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. November 2011)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du nicht eine andere von Ek oder so nehmen? Die müssten doch normalerweise passen?



Ich werd's jetzt einfach mit der probieren, die wird eh umgelackt, hab sie nur genommen weil sie so günstig ist.


----------



## wheeler (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein mit nem termometer hab ich nicht nachgemessen.ich hab nen inline temp sensor Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fr aquro, aquastream XT und aquaduct Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fr aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 71162
und teste jetzt mal mit lüfter bischen lauter,also drehzahl


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe beim BF3 zocken ne wassertemp von 56.5 grad....ist das ok..........hatte noch nie  soviel..zumindest bei bc2 nicht,aber das war auch nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll


 

Soviel hatte ich nicht einmal passiv nach mehreren Stunden Furmark+prime mit nem Nova.


----------



## wheeler (2. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit "aktiven" lüftern hab ich jetzt 41.5 grad....vieleicht doch luft drin??


----------



## Delusa (2. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo PCHG könnte mir wer helfen ich möchte wsser külung habe aber bin neuling hir mein komponenten

Mainboard: MSI 770-c45
CPU: AMD Phenom ii x4 945
Grafikkarten: Sapphire HD 6979
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard

jetzt hab ich ein Paar fragen
1. Wenn ich jetzt z.b. 6 Monate WasserKülung habe könnte man dann danach wieder luft drauf mache oder ist die Hardware dan nicht mer zu gebrauchen ?
2. Was breuchte ich alles da für ?
3. Loht sich es nur wegen dem Ausehn ?

MFG Delusa


----------



## Uter (2. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Delusa schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich jetzt z.b. 6 Monate WasserKülung habe könnte man dann danach wieder luft drauf mache oder ist die Hardware dan nicht mer zu gebrauchen ?


Warum sollte sie? 



Delusa schrieb:


> 2. Was breuchte ich alles da für ?


Siehe Guide.



Delusa schrieb:


> 3. Loht sich es nur wegen dem Ausehn ?


 Musst du wissen.


----------



## Delusa (2. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok ich bedanke mich


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler der Wert des internen AS XT Sensor ist für die Tonne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> mit "aktiven" lüftern hab ich jetzt 41.5 grad....vieleicht doch luft drin??


 
Wie "aktiv" ist "aktiv"?
Mit zwei 120ern @1200 auf nem dünnen Black ICE schaffe Differenztemperaturen, die geschätzt ein Drittel so groß sind und selbst mit meinen passiven Radiatoren bleibe ich noch ein Stück unter deinen Temperaturen. Zugegeben: Meine CPU ist ein Stück sparsamer, aber z.B. die Graka sollte (zumal mit Furmark) schon in der gleichen Klasse antreten. Hast du irgend ein anderes Thermometer, mit dem du den Wert bestätigen kannst? Der interne AS Sensor zeigt zwar für gewöhnlich 2-4 K zuviel an, aber das hier ist deutlich mehr. Da müsste verdammt viel Luft im System sein oder es liegt eben ein Fehler vor, anders kann ich mir das spontan nicht erklären.


----------



## wheeler (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @wheeler der Wert des internen AS XT Sensor ist für die Tonne.



gibt es alternativen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja z.b. einen externen Sensor. Die sind etwas "genauer" bzw werden nicht so doll von aussen beeinflusst und lassen sich etwas besser kalibrieren.

Abe rmit einem geeigneten Thermometer solltest du auf jeden Fall gegen messen.


----------



## axxo (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Backplates bei GPU-Kühlern: macht das nichts aus, das die die Hitze an der Rückseite der Karte stauen, oder es ist sogar von Vorteil weil die Backplate die Abwärme der Grafikkarte aufnimmt?


----------



## wheeler (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja z.b. einen externen Sensor. Die sind etwas "genauer" bzw werden nicht so doll von aussen beeinflusst und lassen sich etwas besser kalibrieren.
> 
> Abe rmit einem geeigneten Thermometer solltest du auf jeden Fall gegen messen.



wo ist der unterschied zu dem den ich habe???


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Backplates bei GPU-Kühlern: macht das nichts aus, das die die Hitze an der Rückseite der Karte stauen, oder es ist sogar von Vorteil weil die Backplate die Abwärme der Grafikkarte aufnimmt?


 Sollen angeblich die Kühlleistung erhöhen aber das wird zu 100% wegen der Optik gekauft.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler erkennste den Unterschied zu deinem Sensor nicht?


----------



## wheeler (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin fett erkältet..da entgeht mir schonmal sowas.....


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann erhol dich besser.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. November 2011)

Kurze frage, wie viel Unterschied (k) macht es wenn ich einen 420er + 240er im fast Sandwich laufen lasse, als wenn ich den 420er allein laufen lassen? Ich denke mal wenig bis gar nix?

Will evtl. Unter dem 420er bei mir im Deckel einen normalen 240er wie vorgesehen im midgard platzieren.

Wenn dass nich so vielversprechend ist Modde ich evtl die Vordere front unten und passe ihn da ein^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide "getrennt" ist besser als ein Sandwich.


----------



## Uter (4. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Sandwich bringt oft sogar Nachteile.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. November 2011)

Ok, das freut mich ehrlich gesagt sogar^^, den vorne unter zu bringen wird eine wesentlich größere Herrausforderung^^


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal eine Frage bezüglich meines 360er Slim Radi am Deckel im Gehäuse angebracht.
Was ist jetzt besser die Lüfter am Radi zu befestigen und sie durchpusten lassen oder die Lüfter zwischen Radi und Deckel um die Abwärme ab zu transportieren.
In denn meisten Videos wie Aquacomputer soll es besser sein wenn die Lüfter zwischen Radi und Deckel verbaut wird.
Mir geht es jetzt darum gibt es überhaupt einen Unterschied von der Leistung her wenn ja ist sie gross da am Schluss ja noch ein 280er Radi kommt der das rest an Wasser kühlt.

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen da ich gerne meine Wakü in Betrieb nehmen würde , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PingPong (4. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ snapstar

hi,
hab zwar keine direkte erfahrung, aba ich denke das ist relativ egal  am besten wäre aber das du die lüfter ins gehäuse pusten lässt.  da sie den radi so mit kühlerer luft kühlen  hab mal zu nem gehäuse von silverstone gesehen wie der perfekte airflow aussieht  vorne und oben luft rein, und hinten luft raus.  hab auch ne wakü gekauft, nur noch net eingebaut, weil ich mein gehäuse (corsair graphite 600t) noch modden muss, damit ich vorne nen 360er und oben nen 240er reinbekomm. aber ich lass auch vorne u oben die luft reinsaugen und hinten wieder raus. lüfter sind dabei zwischen gehäusewand und dem radi, um deine frage zu beantworten.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa

mfg
pingpong


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ist es mit dem Airflow leider anders, bei mir kommt von vorne frische Luft und hinten wieder raus und die Warme Luft steigt ja nach oben.
Problem währe halt ein Hot-Spot wenn sich die Wärme staut da nicht genügend Airflow im Gehäuse ist und sich die Wamre Luft im Gehäuse staut wie beim Speicher oder so deswegen oben lieber raus bloss eben vor dem radi oder zwischen Radi und Deckel.
Danke dir auf jeden fall schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (4. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die Lüfter innen anbringen, so lassen sie sich besser entkoppeln. 
Ob die Lüfter letztlich blasen oder saugen ist Geschmackssache und hängt auch etwas vom Lüfter ab (Bei Enermax mit HALO-Rahmen fällt saugen z.B. raus).


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O.K. danke auch schon mal für die Antwort, also ich habe die Xigmatek Orangline als Lüfter was da kein Problem währe bei der Montage.
Entkoppler für 120mm Lüfter habe ich ja 6 Stück wo ich dann über denn Lüfter zum Deckel und unter dem Lüfter zum Radi ihn entkoppeln kann.
Mir geht es vorallem darum ob es einen wesentlichen Unterschied macht bei denn Temps.
Front ist ein Lüfter der rein bläst und am Heck der rein oder raus bläst was halt besser währe beide 140mm Lüfter.
Gehäuse ist das Fractal Define XL Black Pearl, im endeffekt kann ich noch einen 120mm Lüfter noch vrone beim Laufwerk drann hängen aber um so mehr Lüfter um so lauter.
Ich muss mir noch mal denn Link anschauen wegen denn Airflow wo von oben die Luft rein geht aber thermisch gesehen steigt die warme Luft nach oben.
Also ist es im endeffekt Geschmackssache da es die Temps kaum beeinflusst der 280er Radi bekommt reine Frischluft um die Wassertemp niedrig zu halten und denn 360er mit der warmen Luft wieder aus zu gleichen und natürlich bessere Temps , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Scheolin (5. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

ich hab mal wieder n bissel was zusammengespart und möchte mir jetzt n Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos zulegen. Was mich n bissel stutzig macht is das der bei AT,CK und co. nicht verfügbar ist, im Aquacomputer Shop aber schon. Kann ich da bestellen oder kommt das dann erst im nächsten Jahr an?

Vielleicht weiß da ja iwer was. Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten einfach am Montag anrufen und fragen, was Sache ist


----------



## snapstar123 (5. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal kurz zu meiner Frage, also gibt es einen grossen Unterschied von denn Temps her wenn die Lüfter am Radi durch ihn pussten oder zwischen Radi und Deckel und die Abwärme abführen.

Was wichtig ist der Radi ist für langsamdrehende Lüfter ausgelegt wie sieht es aber aus wenn er eben zwischen Radi und Deckel die Wärme abführt dann ist es sinnvoller das die Lüfter schneller drehen was aber die Lautstärke wieder erhöht oder liege ich da falsch.
Weis auch nicht ob es für denn Gehäuseairflow einen Vor-oder Nachteil hat.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

So im Anhang mal schnell das gehäuse gezeichnet mit denn Lüftern bzw. wo ich welche installieren kann unten mit dem 280er Radi das ist ein extra Raum, also die Wärme von unten steigt nicht nach oben, es geht nur um denn oberen Bereich, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen ob so oder wie ihr es machen würdet , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (5. November 2011)

Was ist eig bis so 45€ der momentan beste radi (auch gebraucht)?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

neu: ALC/MC 360er
gebraucht: MC 420er


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (5. November 2011)

Wo krieg ich den 420er magicool am besten her?


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. November 2011)

Bucht oder Forum Marktplatz, wenn gebraucht.

Neu natürlich bei AT


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (6. November 2011)

Ok danke, dann geht's vielleicht bald an meine Budgetwakü


----------



## PingPong (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

bau grad meine wakü zamm und hätte ne frage. wie fest muss ich meine anschlüsse an den radiator machen?? reicht da handfest, oder bissl mehr?

mfg
pingpong


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

handfest.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werkzeuglose Montage, so und nicht anders!


----------



## PingPong (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

durch den gummiring sollten sie ja dicht sein, oder?? 

mir is gleich noch ne frage eingefallen. is das egal wo ich in den radi das wasser reinfliessen lass und wo raus?? 
is es normal das ich 45° winkel, obwohl ich ihn fest an den radi geschraubt(handfest) hab, trotzdem drehen kann??


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Gummiring auch O-Ring genannt, dichtet die ganze Geschichte ab.


----------



## PingPong (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für eure schnelle antwort  wie schauts mit den anderen zwei fragen aus??


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann ist das ein anschluss der drehbar is heißt wenn er fest gezogen ist kann man den "kopf" immer noch drehen 
der ein und auslass ist egal


----------



## PingPong (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke  das geht ja ratzfatz


----------



## PingPong (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie schauts mit der fliessrichtung aus? bzw is es egal in welches loch des radis das wasser rein und rausgeht?


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> is es egal in welches loch des radis das wasser rein und rausgeht?


Wenn am Radi nicht genau angegeben, dann JA.


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie gesagt der ein und auslass ist egal wenn der radi stehend lverbaut ist hilft es jedoch beim entlüften wenn der einlass unten un der auslass oben ist 
kann man aber auch anders herum machen ist kein muss


----------



## PingPong (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aha  bei meinem radi (alphacool nexxxos 2 pro) sind die beiden löcher aber nebeneinander  gut, wenns egal is.

danke nochmal für die schnellen antworten


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste über die FAQ/Guide etc gelesen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. November 2011)

Hi ho ich nochmal, und mein geliebtes Spielchen, da ich die backplate auf meine Graka klatschen wollte und mit den temps eh nich so zufrieden war. Hab ich gleich mal den wlp Abdruck überprüft, dabei ist aufgefallen das von der wlp fast garnix  am Kühler hängen geblieben ist.
Verwendet hab ich die pk1. An der Graka kann man erkennen das ich aber die wlp gleichmäßig aufgetragen hatte. Nun meine frage soll ich jetzt mehr wlp verwenden?
Die wlpads sind die originalen vom wakühler, daran kann's eigentlich nicht liegen.
Was meint ihr?

Hier nochmal die Bilder.
*
[Edit] Andere besser modelierbare Wlp etwas dicker aufgetragen hats gebracht. hab in Fumark grad mal noch 46°C ^^*


----------



## axxo (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab eben meine Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen. Ist es normal, das das Phobya Clear UV Blue sich komplett einfärbt (das war vor 3 Wochen noch eine komplett durchsichtige Flüssigkeit!) ? Desweiteren sind meine Schläuche komplett angelaufen (Masterkleer Clear UV Blue). Hat das Kühlmittel vielleicht das Blau aus den Schläuchen gelöst ? Das Wasser ist nun dunkelgraublau !


----------



## <BaSh> (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann gut sein. Deswegen rate ich auch nicht zu irgendwelchen UV Kram. Wenn es farbig sein soll entweder farbige Schläuche + Leds oder Aquacomputer Double Protect.


----------



## axxo (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, nächste Frage. Hab heute den GPU Kühler verbaut (und damit sind auch 3 weitere 45° Winkel ins System gekommen). Mein AGB ist so einer von EK Waterblocks mit so nem Rad das sich eigentlich drehen sollte, aber das tut es seit dem ich den GPU Kühler verbaut habe nicht mehr. Kann das sein das die vielen Winkel den Durchfluss so bremsen das das Rad deswegen still steht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann sein, kann sich aber auch sonst verklemmt haben. Probleme mit den Rädchen sind häufig.


----------



## axxo (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, weil die Pumpe ist ja an und der Wasserfluss im AGB sieht auch so aus wie immer, und die Temperaturen stimmen ebenfalls.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein. Deswegen rate ich auch nicht zu irgendwelchen UV Kram. Wenn es farbig sein soll entweder farbige Schläuche + Leds oder Aquacomputer Double Protect.


Selbst das DP Ultra färbt ab. Ist ja mindestens ein Farbstoff enthalten.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen kommen bei mir nur farbige Schläuche rein und klares nasses...
... ansonsten hast du früher oder später Reste in deinem Filter oder Kühler hängen.


----------



## axxo (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das eigentlich sehr schlecht für den Durchfluss wenn direkt auf der Pumpe ein 90° Winkel sitzt?

Das Rädchen dreht sich nun übrigens wieder, hab mit nem festen Gegenstand ein wenig gegen die Scheibe gehauen da ging es wieder, hat nur geklemmt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. November 2011)

Naja direkt schlecht würde ich nicht sagen, allerdings hab ich seit 90c Winkel an pumpe und aquagrafX rund 40liter durchfluss weniger, hatte aber eh mehr als genug, wenn du über 60liter die Stunde bleibst ist alles inordnung.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (10. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab heute als ich meine wakü umgebaut habe mein 2tes DDC gespann mit eingebaut 
einfach um mal zu sehen was an werten rauskommt, sinnhaftigkeit mal ausen vorgelassen
aufbau vor umbau war
doppel DDC - GPU - CPU - 480 - CPC Kupplung - MORA3 - CPC Kupplung - DMF - AGB  mit einem 90° Winkel
dabei hatte ich 120l/h 
neuer aufbau
doppel DDC - doppel DDC - aquacomputerfilter - GPU - CPU - 480 - CPC Kupplung - MORA3 - CPC Kupplung - DFM - AGB mit zwei 90° Winkel 
1 DDC ~67l/h
2 DDC ~104l/h  ok wegen filter und dem winkel 
3 DDC ~135l/h
4 DDC ~162l/h  hatte auf mehr gehoft

tja langeweile und das materiall liegt rum
mal sehen was der wert sagt wenn das Cf fertig ist


----------



## Arikus (11. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Hab eben meine Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen. Ist es normal, das das Phobya Clear UV Blue sich komplett einfärbt (das war vor 3 Wochen noch eine komplett durchsichtige Flüssigkeit!) ? Desweiteren sind meine Schläuche komplett angelaufen (Masterkleer Clear UV Blue). Hat das Kühlmittel vielleicht das Blau aus den Schläuchen gelöst ? Das Wasser ist nun dunkelgraublau !


 
Habe ich mir bei auch. Mein HTPC war ausnahmsweise mals ein paar Tage aus, da habe ich dann eine leichte Verfärbung im Agb gesehen. Wenn er läuft, sieht wieder alles klar aus. Evtl hat sich der ganze Schmodder auch im Heatkiller gefangen *g*
Flüssigkeit ist Nanoxia Hyperzero Clear UV Blue

Im Agb ist aber noch mehr als genug Bewegung, obwohl die Laing bei ca. 8,3V läuft.
Genaue Spannung und Durchfluss habe ich da leider nicht, auch keine Temperatur


----------



## axxo (11. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Umbau diese Woche den ganzen Farbmist rausspülen und klares Innoprotekt verwenden.


----------



## Arikus (11. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dito, da der Radiator demnächst gewechselt wird und ein weiterer Agb hinzukommt, werde ich wohl auch wieder G48 mit dest. Wasser nehmen.
Die UV LED wird dann auf 470nm Blau gewechselt.


----------



## axxo (11. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Mips Ram Kühler ist heute angekommen. Kann ich zur Montage auch Wärmeleitpaste nehmen oder müssen das unbedingt Pads sein ?


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Paste auf dem Ram ist einfach eine riesen Sauerei. Ausserdem darf die auf keinen Fall leitfähig sein und du hast keine Dämpfung mehr beim anbringen der Kühlkörper.
Deshalb würd ich lieber Pads nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein weiterer massiver Nachteil von Paste: Sie ist rutschig - und auf RAM ist die Reibung das einzige, was den Kühler hält. Ich hatte im ersten Durchgang auch Paste, hat zu deutlichen Verschiebungen bei der Montage der Module geführt.


----------



## axxo (11. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd mal meine Heatspreader abmontieren vielleicht ist darunter ja sogar geeignetes Pad verbaut..


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen,
kleines Problemchen mit meiner Aquaero 4.0 lt...
gestern endlich wieder auf Wakü umgebaut und das Aquaero eingebaut.
Wurde auch unter Windows 7 64bit erkannt und Treiber installiert. In der Aquasuite wurde es auch erkannt.

Trotzdem ist es jetzt wieder weg. Als Fehlercode wird die ominöse 10 angezeigt ("Gerät konnte nicht gesatrtet werden").
Funktionieren tut die Steuerung richtig, nur würde ich gerne auch wieder in die Aquasuite 
Gibts da mittlerweile Problemlösungen?


----------



## axxo (12. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im anderen Forum wurde mir gesagt, es wäre vollkommener Schwachsinn, meine Rams(GSkill Sniper 1833MHZ bei 1.5V) mit einem Wasserkühler zu betreiben, wie ist denn hier die Meinung dazu ?

Die Rams werden gefühlt schon etwas warm und an der Stelle hab ich 0 Airflow


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2011)

In der Regel gilt solange du sie noch anfassen kannst ohne die die Finger zu verbrennen ist alles ok.

Ramwasserkühlung ist nicht wirklich nötig, sieht aber Nett aus. ^^


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag mal so:
Die im anderen Forum haben Recht 
Wenn du den RAM nicht ein ganzes Stück übertakten willst und auf die Optik keinen Wert legst ist der einzige Effekt, den du merkst, der, dass auf deinem Konto eine Ecke Geld fehlt.


----------



## axxo (12. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja gekauft ist der eh schon (50€ für nen Mips Ram Kühler in Nickel/POM mit 4 benötigten Blechen), also wird der jetzt auch verbaut, schaden kanns ja auf keinen Fall. Ich dachte eben wenn der Ram anständig gekühlt ist wirkt sich das positiv auf die Lebensdauer aus.


----------



## Malkolm (13. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von euch Infos bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit von Umrestsets für aktuelle Kühler auf LGA 2011? Speziell Kryos XT? Kann dazu noch nirgends etwas finden, und AC ist irgendwie langsam


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Lochabstand ist der gleiche wie beim S1366.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Halterungen müssen wegen der geänderten Freiräume um den Sockel und vermutlich auch der anders geformten Backplate trotzdem oft angepasst werden. (siehe diverse Lukü-Hersteller, die schon Kits haben)


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

icuh habe mir vor kurzem eine Eheim 220V pumpe gekauft die wo das Kabel abgeschnitten war was ich in der schule wird zusammen gelötet habe.

Nur stellt sich mir die frage warum wurde es Abgeschnitten und ich habe schon mehrer gesehen die das gemacht haben.

Meine frage ist also kann ich die pumpe auch mit 12V betreiben ? zumal diese pumpe ja mit wechseln strom arbeitet und 220V

gibt es da Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gleichstrompumpen gibt es von Eheim überhaupt nicht. Auch die 12V Varianten haben einen Wechselstrommotor welcher über einen Wechselrichter(meist mit veränderbarer Frequenz um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren) angeschlossen wird.

Dass 12V und 220V verschiedene Wicklungen benötigen sollte sowieso klar sein. Ich denke das Abschneiden des Steckers wird gemacht um die Pumpe über ein Schütz o.Ä. automatisch an und aus zu schalten.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also geht das nicht ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht so nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein geht nicht da der Motor für 220V ausgelegt ist die 12 Volt merkt er nicht. 
Ist wie wenn du an die 12 Volt Autobaterie langst, da passirt nix, und danach gehst an die Steckdose und "zapfst" da bissl Strom ab und schau her der A.O.Bolaji bewegt sich auf einmal 
*Jetzt der obligatorische Satz für die nicht so hellen unserer Lebensform: Bitte nicht machen jedem sollte klar sein das es Lebensgefährlich ist in die Steckdose zu langen*.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß ich bin auf eine ELektronik schule nur der witz ist bei einer auto Battarie sind keine hz drauf


----------



## wheeler (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts bei at nicht gerade wieder ne 10 % aktion? oder ist die schon rum?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das war doch von HWluxx oder nicht 

Ach mal ne frage am rande ist die Eheim 220V besser als die Phobya DCC 260 ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin auf eine ELektronik schule nur der witz ist bei einer auto Battarie sind keine hz drauf


 
Das spielt keine rolle auch bei 12V Wechselspannung passiert nix, nur muss ich auch erlich sagen ich kenne nix Altägliches was eine 12V Wechselspanungsquelle braucht/verwendet da bei 12Volt eigentlich Gleichspannung verwendet wird  (ausgenommen der Pumpen)

Edit: Ja die Eheim ist leiser und vorallem schon ewig aufn Markt.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur was kann bei dem Strom kabel machen habe da jetzt einfach eins dran Gelötet und das ist ziehmlich dumm mit dem ding gibt es da keine interne lösung ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch gibt es die 12Volt Variante mit der Platine aber mit der 230V die du hast gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denn werde ich wolh um eine neue nicht drum Rum kommen-.- 

Welche ist zu empfehlen die Günstig, Leise, Über 3/4-Pin anzuschließen ist und Lange hält


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die weil sie einfach die leiseste ist und Eheim einfach ewig aufn Markt ist also die Pumpen sehr lange halten.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Alphacool Alphacool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49005


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde denn auch eine Gebrauchte Liang DDC gehen ?

Deine Pumpe hat doch "Nur 300L/H" und dazu ne frage was sagt das aus ist mehr besser oder reicht das für 2x240Radis ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte ne Laing nicht gehen 
Die ist halt lauter, ich hatte ne AquastreamXT dann ne LaingDDC und bin am Ende bei der Eheim1046 gelandet und muss sagen echt leise
Für meine 2x360er und den Mora2 hat sie gereicht


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gbit es denn och preiswertre ? zumal die Phobya hatte ich schon und die war auch leise finde ich


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimm sie wenn du damit zufrieden warst.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe Innovatek HPPS Plus - 12V Pumpe 49001 was hälst du denn von der Gibt es im Luxx für 30€ inkl. mit Shoggy


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ok ist ja auch ne Eheim.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay Eheim = Gut darf ich das so verstehen ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So extrem jetzt auch nicht  Die Laing ist auch ne gute Pumpe.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ich dahcte halt das die Liangs leise sind weil die viele in ihren Tagebüchern Benutzen


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jeder empfindet was anderes als leise.
Die Laing und AquastreamXT sind jetzt nicht wirklich laut aber halt lauter als die Eheim1046.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay dann wirde es Wohl die HPPS  danke für die hilfe


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> gibts bei at nicht gerade wieder ne 10 % aktion? oder ist die schon rum?


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ing-bis-zu-10-prozent-sparen.html#post3576942
oder 12% Ankuendigung Nikolaus-Rabattaktion 2011 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel - Meisterkuehler


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ich dahcte halt das die Liangs leise sind weil die viele in ihren Tagebüchern Benutzen



Der Hauptvorteil einer Laing ist, dass sie klein(sehr praktisch wenn es um Optik und kleine Gehäuse geht) und dabei stark ist . In den meisten Wakü Tagebüchern wird nicht wirklich auf seehr leise getrimmt.
 Einzige Ausnahme(und da ist auch sonst so ziemlich alles anders) ist das von ruyven. Und siehe da: Er hat eine 1046 in "schwacher" Standardausführung für einen der größten mir bekannten Kreisläufe.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay ich wusste ja nicht das die dennoch stark sind denn als Wakü Laie sieht man nur "Oh 1500L/H die muss gut sein" und denkt das 300L/H schlecht sind


----------



## Chris2109 (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend, 

hätte da mal eine fixe frage:

Hab mir folgenden Cpu-Kühler bestellt Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - Copper Edition Sockel 775/1366/1156 Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - Copper Edition Sockel 775/1366/1156/1155 10366

in der Beschreibung steht drin ab 13/10 Schlauch brauch ich Schraubtüllen mit wenigstens 45°-Winkel...hab mir jetzt 2 davon mitbestellt, nur wie dreh ich da am besten drauf? Durch den Winkel steht die sich doch beim drehen im weg oder?


----------



## axxo (14. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab von Gestern auf heute meine Kühlung noch mal komplett umgebaut, gereinigt und vor allem intelligenter verschlaucht(z.B. keinerlei langen Wege mehr senkrecht nach oben, 90° Tüllen komplett entfernt), und ich hab den 120er Slim Radi gegen einen normalen von Phobya getauscht. Vor allem der Heatkiller war komplett zugesetzt.

Ergebnis der Aktion: deutlich mehr Durchfluss, 9° weniger im Idle bei der GPU,durchschnittlich 4° bei CPU. Das Rad in meinem EK AGB dreht nun so schnell das man es kaum noch sieht und endlich sieht man auch was da mit Wasserfalleffekt gemeint ist


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. November 2011)

@chris2109 nein die schraubis lassen sich unabhängig drehen, also Gewinde und er Winkel selber. D.h. Nachdem alles fest aufgeschraubt ist kannst du die Winkel immer noch bewegen.


----------



## Chris2109 (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wunderbar, ich danke


----------



## Arikus (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ne Laing nicht gehen
> Die ist halt lauter, ich hatte ne AquastreamXT dann ne LaingDDC und bin  am Ende bei der Eheim1046 gelandet und muss sagen echt leise
> Für meine 2x360er und den Mora2 hat sie gereicht



Meine Laing @8,4V ist genauso leise wie meine AS XT @65Hz.
Im geschlossenen Gehäuse gut entkoppelt sind beide nicht wahrnehmbar (für mich)
Die Laing macht auf 12V allerdings ein recht hohes surrendes Geräusch und die AS XT auf 83Hz ein recht tiefes Brummen.
Wer die Pumpen also auf max. Leistung betreibt, der sollte vorher testen, für welche Tonlage er anfälliger ist.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Jeder empfindet was anderes als leise.
> Die Laing und AquastreamXT sind jetzt nicht wirklich laut aber halt lauter als die Eheim1046.



AS XT Lauter als eine Eheim 1046 12V AC?
Das sind doch beides die gleichen Pumpen, nur das die AS XT eine Steuerplatine integriert hat und die Eheim eine externe 12V AC Platine braucht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Japp, die Eheim1046 ist trotzdem leiser. 
Es kommt auch auf die Steuerung an denn die AquastreamXT hat nicht ohne Grund mehr Leistung.


----------



## axxo (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand, ob es einen Hersteller gibt, der 140er Lüfter in Slim Versionen (12mm Dick) anbietet ?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne gibt es nicht kannst ja bei GH auswählen 12mm teife.

Wenn wären es nur die SLipstream die gibt es aber nur bis 120mm


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kennt jemand casemods wo sich leute eine externe wasserkühlung selbst in gebaut haben. also eigenes case mit pumpe, agb und radiator mit lüfter und das nur via schnellkupplungen mit dem kreislauf verbunden.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Ich bin grade beim ähnlichen Teil bei, wobei eigentlich nur der Radiator und das Gehäuse ein Eigenbau werden soll. Pumpe ist dann eine "normale"


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Arikus schrieb:


> AS XT Lauter als eine Eheim 1046 12V AC?
> Das sind doch beides die gleichen Pumpen, nur das die AS XT eine Steuerplatine integriert hat und die Eheim eine externe 12V AC Platine braucht.


Bei 50Hz dürfte die XT gleich laut sein(ausser irgend was auf der Regelplatine fängt an zu fiepen).


----------



## Chris2109 (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Noiseblocker sollte ich denn genau nehmen für meinen 240er Radi? Müssen 120mm sein, hab grad mal im Testbereich geschaut und da ist einmal der Blacksilent mit 1000RPM und dann noch mit 1500RPM..sollte halt guten Luftdurchsatz haben aber trotzdem leise sein oder empfehlt ihr andere Noiseblocker?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

BlackSilent oder BlackSilentPro


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die hier nehmen Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland aber die Noisblocker sind top lüfter nur halt im preis anders Angesiedelt


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin grade beim ähnlichen Teil bei, wobei eigentlich nur der Radiator und das Gehäuse ein Eigenbau werden soll. Pumpe ist dann eine "normale"


 solltest was davon fertig haben dann bitte bilder her


----------



## Nom4d (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, welchen Deckel könnt ihr mir für die Laing DDC empfehlen? Muss Platzbedingt von der Aquastream XT auf die Laing wechseln.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von der Thermaltake P500 ?


----------



## Uter (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nom4d schrieb:


> Leute, welchen Deckel könnt ihr mir für die  Laing  DDC empfehlen? Muss Platzbedingt von der Aquastream XT auf die  Laing wechseln.


 Das ist die +, die ist nicht sinnvoll, nehm lieber die normale. Ich hab den Alphacool-Deckel und bin zufrieden damit. Der Phobya soll noch etwas leiser sein. 



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Thermaltake P500 ?


 Nichts.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hampti schrieb:


> solltest was davon fertig haben dann bitte bilder her


 
Habe ein Tagebuch veröffentlich, guck mal ruhig rein 
Ist zwar noch nicht so weit aber der Weg ist das Ziel.
Ich werde mal eben dort ein Bild vom jetzigen Sys einfügen.
Link in meiner Signatur


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das heißt nichts


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nom4d schrieb:


> Leute, welchen Deckel könnt ihr mir für die Laing DDC empfehlen? Muss Platzbedingt von der Aquastream XT auf die Laing wechseln.


1. Die normale DDC reicht
2. nimm z.b. ein Bundle mit dem Phobya Metal Deckel.


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schließ mich den Vorrednern an:
Habe selber den Messingdeckel von Phobya und hab keinen Grund zu meckern. Fast so leise wie meine HPPS und etwas stärker auf der Brust


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phoyba letztens verbaut. Schwer, leise, gut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Okay ich wusste ja nicht das die dennoch stark sind denn



Sie ist auch nicht stark. Aber man braucht eben auch gar keine starke Pumpe.



> als Wakü Laie sieht man nur "Oh 1500L/H die muss gut sein" und denkt das 300L/H schlecht sind



Es gibt Möglichkeiten, die größten Laienfehler zu vermeiden...




Arikus schrieb:


> Meine Laing @8,4V ist genauso leise wie meine AS XT @65Hz.
> Im geschlossenen Gehäuse gut entkoppelt sind beide nicht wahrnehmbar (für mich)



2x "hör ich nicht" ist nicht 2x "das gleiche", sondern 2x "außerhalb des Messbereiches" 
Darüber hinaus musst auch die Pumpleistung berücksichtigen. Nützt ja nichts, wenn die Laing soweit gedrosselt genauso leise ist, dann aber auch wenig leistet. Habe bislang nur einmal einen Vergleich gesehen, der das wirklich unter die Lupe genommen hat, aber der hat für die Laing eine geringere Leistung ermittelt, wenn man sie soweit drosselt, dass die Lautstärke auf Eheim-Niveau liegt. Nutzererfahrungen gehen i.d.R. auch in dieser Richtung.



> AS XT Lauter als eine Eheim 1046 12V AC?
> Das sind doch beides die gleichen Pumpen, nur das die AS XT eine Steuerplatine integriert hat und die Eheim eine externe 12V AC Platine braucht.


 
Die meisten bewerten die AS XT im Werksmodus, wo sie sich ihren maximalen Leistungspunkt sucht und somit deutlich schneller dreht, als eine normale 1046. Wenn man sie auf 50 Hz regelt, sollte sie natürlich gleich laut sein, bei minimalen 45 Hz sogar leiser.




A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Thermaltake P500 ?


 
Abstand.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei die meisten ja eben die AquastreamXT nehmen wegen ihrer stärkeren Leistung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie ist auch nicht stark.



Was sind sie dann ? 
Bin da relativ neu auf dem gebiet wakü 



> Aber man braucht eben auch gar keine starke Pumpe.


 
Warum brauch mann keine starke ?`also würde eine Phobya vollkommen reichen für ein Anfänger ?



> Abstand


 
Warum Abstand welche Erfahrung habt ihr bis jetzt damit gemacht


----------



## Dukex2 (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir die Laing DDC geholt und habe den Deckel von EK drauf und bin absolut zufrieden. Leise und stark!

1x140er + 1x420er Radiator + AGB + GPU + CPU im Kreislauf und habe etwas 155-160L/h


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Was sind sie dann ?



Leise, ausreichend, haltbar.



> Warum brauch mann keine starke ?`also würde eine Phobya vollkommen reichen für ein Anfänger ?



Naja - weil man halt keine braucht  . Warum braucht man keinen LKW, um einen Büchse Mais von A nach B zu schaffen?
Und eine Phobya reicht von der Leistung her genauso für Anfänger wie Profis (der Bedarf einer Wasserkühlung an Pumpleistung ist unabhängig davon, wer sie nutzt  ), fraglich sind wenn dann Lautstärke und Haltbarkeit.



> Warum Abstand welche Erfahrung habt ihr bis jetzt damit gemacht


 
Ich persönlich noch keine, aber wenn es um Pumpenschäden geht, dann dürfte Thermaltake bequem auf 20 mal mehr berichtete Fälle kommen, als alle anderen Hersteller zusammen und selbst wenn sie neu sind, gelten sie weder als sonderlich leise noch sonderlich druckstark. Es gibt einfach gar nichts, was für TT spricht, egal was man zum Vergleich heranzieht.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay da hast du recht  

habe mir jetzt eh eine Hpps gekauft


----------



## mehmi (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

stelle für meinen Nachbarn grad ne Wakü zusammen und habe hier im MP diese Pumpe 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Single 5,25" Bay Pumpstation 12V XSPC X2O 200 Single 5,25" Bay Pumpstation 12V 49043

und diesen Radi gekauft.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCR320 - QPK 360mm Radiator Swiftech MCR320 - QPK 360mm Radiator 35111

Hat(te) jemand die Teile schonmal und kann was dazu sagen? Ist die Pumpe leise? Was für einen Durchfluss schafft sie? Wie ist der Radiator bei niedriger Drehzahl? Würde einfach gern ein paar Erfahrungsberichte hören.


----------



## Spiff (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 360er ist doch zuwenig für i7 2700 und eine GTX580? würde nur ein 420er ausreichen oder besser gleich beide brauchen? 

Edit: der 360er ist ein Slim. 420er ist 6cm dick.

mfg Spiff


----------



## mehmi (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nicht übertaktest sollte der 360er mE reichen. Jedoch würde ich trotzdem den 420er empfehlen. Damit man Reserven hat und dann ist mal halt auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja nachdme wie du es haben willst ich baue mir jetzt 2x240ger in mein case  ich habe es lieber im Case als draußen aber wenn du es draußen hast kannst du auch ein 420 nehmen falls es im case sein soll je nachem dem welches du hast würde ich die zurverfügung stehenden stellen mit Radiatoren bestücken


----------



## Dukex2 (17. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 140er und wie auch der 420er wurden intern verbaut! 
Habe es gerne kompakt, wenn auch nicht immer einfach


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (17. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habes auch intern ist halt einfach leichter finde ich da nicht abknicken kann oder so


----------



## computertod (18. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so, ich hab nen kleines Problem:
ich hab ja diese Grafikkarte und darauf den Zern Gpu-only Rev. 1 montiert, der Originalkühlern auf den Spannungswandlern ist noch drauf
unter die Karte hab ich im 45° Winkel nen 120er Lüfter gestellt, der eigentlich genau auf die Spawas bläst und gestern hab ich noch nen 40er Quirl direkt hinter die Spawas gehängt
wenn ich jetzt allerdings die Grafikkarte stärker belaste bekomm ich z.b. bei Folding@Home Unstable Machine, beim Furmark komplett freeze oder der Treiber wird wiederhergestellt und bei spielen hab ich gerne mal kleinere Artefakte
was könnte ich da noch machen?
in der Front ist noch ein 120er Lüfter und die GPU temp geht nicht über 60° C


----------



## Chris2109 (18. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von einem Zern 120mm Radiator? Um genauer zu sein, dem Zern R-FIN-Cu 2003


----------



## Chris2109 (18. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok das mit dem Radiator hat sich erledigt, hab noch 1-2 test gefunden, wo er nicht so gut abgeschnitten hat. Nun hab ich aber ein anderes Problem. Es hat den Anschein, dass meine Thermaltake P400 Pumpe die 2,5 Jahre Standzeit nicht so gut vertragen hat und klackert nun ziemlich laut im Betrieb. Drum meine Frage an euch!

Welche Pumpe könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Preislich würde ich gerne unter 50€ bleiben, sie sollte aber auch zuverlässig und leise sein, wenn es nicht anders geht, dann macht mir auch Vorschläge über 50€ und dann bräucht ich noch einen passenden AGB, da meine jetzige Pumpe ja 2in1 ist in dieser Hinsicht.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


MfG und einen schönen Abend


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. November 2011)

Laing ddc, aquastream xt standart, eheim 1046, kannst dir alle mal anschauen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquastream oder eine HPPs plus habe ich selber  von Innovatek


----------



## Spiff (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr von den neuen AC Radiatoren mit der integrierten Pumpe und AGB. Taugen die etwas? Von der Leistung her sollten die Pumpen Compact und D5 ja nicht schlecht sein. Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus? Zurzeit hab ich ein AS aber die passt mir nicht so in mein Projekt rein. Mein PC soll aber auch Geräuschlos sein.


Hab mich grad entschieden das ich so ein AMS Radiator kaufen werde in der 420er Version mit Kupferlamellen. Welche Pumpe würdet ihr da empfehlen, D5 oder Compact?

Ich System ist bereits ein Mora3 140, Watercool 580 Kühler, Fusionblock für Rampage III ,ein Supreme HF und 2 Schnellkupplungen von Koolance.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einem Mora 3 brauchste keinen weiteren Radi. Die AMS Dinger sind viel zu teuer.


----------



## Spiff (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist mir schon klar. geht auch nicht um die Kühlleistung.  Ich find das einfach eine interessante lösung mit der Pumpe und dem AGB


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Daran ist garnichts toll.  Aufsteck AGB's gibt es auch für die D5, DDC, Eheim und Derivate.


----------



## Spiff (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok dann ist es halt nicht toll aber welche der beiden Pumpen ist leiser?
Wenn du einen Radi nehmen müsstet der beiden welchen? der mit der Compact oder der D5?


----------



## Chris2109 (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist die Lautstärkeentwicklung einer Laing DCC 1-T-Plus mit EK-DDC X-Top Acetal Aufsatz?


----------



## Uter (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unnötig laut. Nehm lieber die normale Laing ohne "+".


----------



## Chris2109 (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, die ist grad nämlich bei Ebay drin, also Pumpe+Aufsatz+Entkopplung und da meine ja immer lauter wird....un mit Entkopplung wird nix meinste?


----------



## Clonemaster (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2600k@4Ghz+6990 @3x 480ger CPU=50°C Graka=60°C @load 
Es sind nur 3 NB @ca. 950rpm verbaut - könnte stimmen?


----------



## Dukex2 (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie ist die Lautstärkeentwicklung einer Laing DCC 1-T-Plus mit EK-DDC X-Top Acetal Aufsatz?


Habe diese Combo, jedoch die Pumpe ohne Plus. Jede Festplatte oder Lüfter würde man raus hören, aber nicht die Pumpe denn von der hört man rein gar nix.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Clonemaster: Die passiv Leistung dieses Radis  dürfte sich nahe bei 0 bewegen. Effektiv hast du also kaum mehr als einen Tripleradiator.


----------



## Clonemaster (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Clonemaster: Die passiv Leistung dieses Radis  dürfte sich nahe bei 0 bewegen. Effektiv hast du also kaum mehr als einen Tripleradiator.


 
Ich warte noch auf Lüfter, deswegen nur 3. 
Ich bestück die Radis jetzt noch mit anderen Lüftern
mal sehen wie die Temps sich ändern...


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Lautstärkeentwicklung einer Laing DCC 1-T-Plus mit EK-DDC X-Top Acetal Aufsatz?


Das z.b. Phobya Metal Deckel + Laing DDC Bundle ist noch leiser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Preislich würde ich gerne unter 50€ bleiben, sie sollte aber auch zuverlässig und leise sein, wenn es nicht anders geht, dann macht mir auch Vorschläge über 50€ und dann bräucht ich noch einen passenden AGB, da meine jetzige Pumpe ja 2in1 ist in dieser Hinsicht.



Billig, leise und zuverlässig = Eheim1046 oder EheimCompact (Station), je nachdem, ob du deinen AGB extra haben willst, oder nicht.




Spiff schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von den neuen AC Radiatoren mit der integrierten Pumpe und AGB. Taugen die etwas? Von der Leistung her sollten die Pumpen Compact und D5 ja nicht schlecht sein. Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus? Zurzeit hab ich ein AS aber die passt mir nicht so in mein Projekt rein. Mein PC soll aber auch Geräuschlos sein.



"Unhörbar" oder "Geräuschlos"? Letzteres geht über "lüfterlos" hinaus und dafür sind die AMS die falschen Radiatoren.
Ansonsten ist die Leistung wohl auf Oberklasse-Niveau (aber nicht darüber...), die Qualität über jeden Zweifel erhaben (nützt das was?), die Erweiterbarkeit einzigartig (braucht mans?), die Kompaktheit außergewöhnlich (aber wenig Platz am Ende des Radis ist oft seltener frei, als viel Platz an beliebiger Stelle...) und der Funktionsumfang z.T. großartig (kriegt man aber alles auch einzeln). Dem gegenüber steht ein astronomischer Preis, der durchaus um den Faktor 2 über funktional gleichen Alternativen legt und, da du nach Lautstärke fragst, vermutlich so gut wie keine Entkopplung der Pumpe...


----------



## tfg95 (19. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Meine Phobya 260 ist in meinem PC das Lauteste. Und möchte mir nun eine neue Pumpe holen. Und ich glaube diese Frage wurde schon oft gestellt: Aqua Computer oder Laing? Wielaut ist eine Laing in Zahlen? Wie viel bringt eine Dämmbox?


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch einen AGB der in 1 bzw 2 5,25" Schacht passt. Könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen der besonders gut ist, wo ihr sagt, wenn du sowas willst, dann muss es DER HIER sein? Oder ist das relativ egal welchen ich nehme?

MfG


----------



## MetallSimon (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist die Auswahl eigentlich ziemlich Groß, aber die besten sind denke ich Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Repack-cooling Slot-In Black Alphacool Repack-cooling Slot-In Black 45002 und Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4 Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4 45211

Und da ist kein Link bei "DER HIER"


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte auch kein Link werden^^ War nur zur Betonung eines besonders guten AGB von euren Empfehlungen^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der XSPC & Phobya 5,25" AGB sind auch noch gut. Den XSPC & die große aquabox hatte/habe ich selbst.


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist eure Meinung zu dieser Pumpe( diesem Bundle)?

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt eine HPPS.
Dazu gilt alles was die letzten Seiten über 1046 Devirate erzählt wurde.

Der Mini AGB dürfte aus eloxiertem Alu sein. Solang die Oxidschicht nicht angegriffen ist wäre das kein Problem, bei Gebrauchtem musst du aber damit rechnen dass da irgendwo Alu direkt ans Wasser kommt und sich ohne Vorsorge langsam auflöst.


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was passiert, wenn mir Alu ins Wasser kommt? Hatte zwar 11 Punkte in Chemie in der 11.Klasse aber hab mich damit nicht auseinander gesetzt^^ 

Würdet ihr mir eher davon abraten oder sagt ihr das ist ok? Er würde sie mir für 55€ verkaufen? Zu viel? Angemessen? Oder preislich unschlagbar?


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

viel zu viel, vorallem mit alu im kreislauf *ugly*

dann greif lieber zu einem normalen 1046 pumpe


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@CoXxOnE:
Man dürfte die Pumpe auch ohne den AGB betreiben können und 10€ für eine 12V Eheim sind jetzt nicht soo teuer  .

@Chris2109:
Watercool hat eine echt schön gemachte FAQ wo auch Korrosion Thema ist:
Frequently Asked Questions | Watercool - Wasserkühlung made in Germany


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eine frage wie kommst du auf 10€ wenn er 55€ gemeint hat?


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lieber so eine hier neu mit voller Garantie und ohne Alu 
Eheim 1046
Oder gleich mit AGB 
Eheim 600


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

Ich will aber ein mit 12V und nicht mit 230 V :-\


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bitte  oder bitte


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du bist ja ein ganz Fixer^^ *gefällt mir*^^

wie sieht es denn mit der Geräuschentwicklung bei der Eheim 600 aus? Die wäre ja schon das richtige


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt eine HPPS.
> Dazu gilt alles was die letzten Seiten über 1046 Devirate erzählt wurde.



Anmerkung: Wenn es wirklich eine hpps (also die erste Fassung mit 12 -> 230 V Wandler) und keine hpps+ ist, käme noch ein relativ hoher Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung hinzu, außerdem das Ausfallrisiko eines nur schwer zu ersetzenden Bauteils.




Chris2109 schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn mir Alu ins Wasser kommt? Hatte zwar 11 Punkte in Chemie in der 11.Klasse aber hab mich damit nicht auseinander gesetzt^^



Wie schon gesagt: In einem Kreislauf mit Kupfer löst es sich auf, wenn keine Korrosionsschutzmittel dies verhindern.
Dauert nach meiner Erfahrung recht lange, saut einem aber vorher schon den Kreislauf zu.



> Würdet ihr mir eher davon abraten oder sagt ihr das ist ok? Er würde sie mir für 55€ verkaufen? Zu viel? Angemessen? Oder preislich unschlagbar?


 
5,50 € wären gut. Sonst würde ich für eine gebrauchte 12 V Eheim ohne weitere Angaben und Wissen über die Nutzungsgeschichte nicht mehr als 20 € veranschlagen und für einen Alu-AGB sowieso 0 €.




Chris2109 schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit der Geräuschentwicklung bei der Eheim 600 aus? Die wäre ja schon das richtige


 
Die EheimStation ist, durch den Betrieb der Pumpe im AGB, ähnlich leise wie eine 1046 in normalem Betrieb.


----------



## zettiii (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Drin ist halt eine Eheim, ich habe selbst die Aquastream XT, die ja auch eine Eheim ist. In meinem Aquarium ist auch eine Eheim am Werk, ich kann mich nicht beklagen und ich habe empfindliche Ohren 
Außerdem ist sie ja in den AGB integriert, was auch nochmal als Entkopplung dienen sollte


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann werd ich mich denke ich für die Eheim 600 entscheiden. Bei Ebay läuft grad noch eine Aquastream XT bis 20Uhr aus, aber wenn ihr sagt nicht mehr als 20€ für eine gebrauchte, dann lieber doch auf eine neue für 50 € setzen, ist ja auch im preislichen Rahmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquastream XT bietet gegenüber der HPPS zumindest eine Steuerung via USB, sie arbeitet definitiv mit 12 V und ihr maximales Alter ist geringer. Da könnte man auch 25-30 € ansetzen.


----------



## Chris2109 (20. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir jetzt die Eheim 600 von Alphacool mit dem AGB bestellt, hoffe diesmal klappt bei AT alles


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso sollte es nicht klappen ?


----------



## Chris2109 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil sie mich bei meiner letzten Bestellung ziemlich enttäuscht haben, Montag bezahlt, Dienstag verschickt und Donnerstag Nachmittag stellen sie fest, dass doch ein Artikel, von dem ich 2 Stück brauchte gefehlt hat und sie schicken mein Paket ab, sobald alles verfügbar ist, was dann am 16.12.2011 gewesen wäre...


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2011)

Hallo, ich will mal was frage als "Noob":

Ist das hier was wenn man ein Wakü Sys bauen will in das CPU und GPU eingebunden werden soll:

www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12783_Koolance-Pumpe-und-Ausgleichsbeh-lter-RP-985.html

Lohnt das? Dann kommen ja noch die anderen Dinge dazu. Wer von euch nimmt nen Anfänger wie mich mal an die Hand auch per PN mal?


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde das Ding nicht kaufen.
Les dir mal den Wasserkühlungsguide durch und schau dir die Beispielkonfigurationen an.
Dann mach nen Thread im Zusammenstellungsbereich auf schreib deine genaue Hardware rein grad Graka zwecks Referenzdesign und Poste nen Warenkorb mit den Sachen was du dir Vorstellst/zusammengesucht hast dann wird dir sicher geholfen.
Per PN ist blöd weils unnötig lang dauert und jeder auch mal Fehler macht im Thread fällt das anderen aber auch auf somit bist du mehrfach Abgesichert.

Wichtig ist man muss sehen das du dich selbst mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast und nicht einfach darauf hoffst das wir dir alles Raussuchen usw.

PS. Wenn du die Gainward in der Sig hast kann ich dir gleich sagen das die kein Referenz ist also nur GPU only Kühler gehen.


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2011)

Ok schon mal Danke, ich stöbern halt schon mal und überlege wie ich's am besten mache. Heißt generell Graka in Referenz?


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nvidia und AMD(ATI) entwerfen immer eine komplette Graka inkl. Platine/Kühler usw. und dieses Design nennt man das Refernzdesign welches zu 99% der Hersteller grad zu Beginn benutzen. 
Später folgen oft eigene Designs der Hersteller die sich unterschiedlich stark unterscheiden. 
Manchmal ist nur ein anderer Kühler montiert der leiser sein soll aber die Platine bleibt referenze.
Andere verändern beides um die Graka kürzer oder ihrer Kühlung angepasst oder um sie einfach günstiger Herstellen zu können oder eben mehr Übertaktung zu ermöglichen wie zb. die MSI Hawk(Twinfrozer) Serie.
Gainward und Palit nutzen eigentlich nie das Referenzdesign und entwickeln sofort neue Designs um meist günstiger als alle anderen zu sein.(Deswegen sind sie bei AMD ausgestiegen weil die zum Start einer neuen Graka die Eigendesign für ne gewisse Zeit verbieten)
So und da die Wasserkühlerentwicklung eines Grakakomplettkühlers sehr aufwendig ist wird zu 99% nur für das Refernzdesign einer entwickelt, und die anderen gehen leer aus.
Aber jeder der ne Wakü will und das vorher weiß achtet eben darauf, oder achtet aben beim nächsten Grakakauf darauf.
EVGA ist eigentlich ne gute Adresse für Wakügrakas da die zu 99% Refernzedesignplatinen verwenden und vorallem wird die meist bevorzugt weil du die Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel nicht verlierst, solange der Schaden eben nicht durch diesen Umbau verursacht wurde.


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2011)

Wow Soldat0815 danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung. Nett das du einem Wakü Anfänger so entgegen kommst.


----------



## Chris2109 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So die Pumpe inkl des neuen AGB´s sollten morgen ankommen, nun meine Frage:

Wie lasse ich am besten das Wasser aus dem System ab, ohne alles vollzusauen?^^

MfG Chris


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten ist, du machst den Kreislauf an der tiefsten Stelle auf und lässt das Wasser in eine Schüssel o.ä. laufen.
Du könntest es dann filtern und wieder nutzen, oder weg gießen 
Wenn kein Wasser mehr raus kommt, kannst du ja die neue Pumpe einbauen und neu befüllen 
Außerdem könntest du die Hardware mit Tüchern abdecken, falls du kleckerst.


----------



## Chris2109 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich hatte ich vor, dass Wasser wiederzuverwenden, es war ja grad mal 7 Tage im Einsatz und sollte daher noch keine großen Verunreinigungen aufweisen, oder?^^


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise nicht. Gieße es einfach durch einen Kaffeefilter und gut ist


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du vorher alles gespült hast, wird es nach einer Woche nicht wirklich schmutzig sein.
 Verwendest du Zusätze? Wenn ja, darfst du das eigentlich nicht einfach weggießen... da sind dann Stoffe drin, die zum Sondermüll müssen.

Zum Ablassen hat zettiii schon alles gesagt


----------



## Chris2109 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml 30153 als Kühlflüssigkeit im Einsatz


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst sonst mal gucken, was auf der Falsche bezüglich der Umweltverträglichkeit steht


----------



## Chris2109 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Umwelt steht nichts....NUR Gesundheitsschädlich...


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wem die bisherigen Radis zu klein waren... airplex GIGANT - eine neue Radiatorklasse - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WTF ist das ding geil


----------



## Verminaard (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wem die bisherigen Radis zu klein waren... airplex GIGANT - eine neue Radiatorklasse - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


 
Ich musste spontan die Kuehlung fuer meinen naechsten Rechner verwerfen...


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoffentlich werden die nicht zu teuer ...


----------



## Verminaard (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zettiii schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die nicht zu teuer ...


 


> In jedem Fall ist sein Design einzigartig am Markt. Um dies zu  untersteichen, werden wir jedem direkt bei uns bestellten airplex GIGANT  mit einem Edelstahl-Typenschild mit dem Namen des zukünftigen Besitzers  versehen.





> Die airplex GIGANT werden mit viel Handarbeit gebaut und haben Ihren  Preis. Die verarbeitete Materialmenge ist enorm, genauso der  Fertigungsaufwand. Daher wird z.B. ein 3360 AL wohl *um die 500€* zu haben  sein. Dieses Produkt ist nicht für die breite Masse bestimmt, es ist  ein in liebevoller Handarbeit gebautes Designerstück, gemacht um  Menschen für viele Jahre eine Freude zu bereiten. Daher bitten wir hier  auch von einer Preisdiskussion abzusehen, wir bieten ihn so günstig an  wie möglich.
> 
> Genaue Preise werden später im Shop zu finden sein, wir kalkulieren noch - so scharf wie möglich.



Sind es aber imho wert.
Mir zumindest.


----------



## Uter (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow 

Leider nicht perfekt für den passiven Betrieb, aber gut aussehen tuen sie und für meine 250W würde es wohl auch passiv noch reichen. Falls man mehr Leistung will fehlen leider wieder die guten 180er Lüfter.


----------



## ConCAD (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@zettiii: Die "Luxus-Version"  3360 AL soll ca 500€ kosten - günstig is was andres. Aber dafür bekommt man Kühlleistung satt und hat auch einen designtechnisch einzigartigen Radi im Zimmer stehen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WO willst du denn hin stellen ?


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt allerdings. Für Leute dir ihren PC sowieso nicht bewegen, eigentlich eine echt schicke externe Lösung. Auf eine LAN mitnehmen würde ich das Dding auf keinen Fall 
Das mit dem Namensschild macht das ganze dann perfekt. Echt eine feine Sache ! 
Wenn man nur 500€ über hätte 
@ A.O.Bolaji: na auf den Schreibtisch, ist doch total schick !


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich würde soein Namensschild wohl eher stören

So ein Teil hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du dir auch in keller stellen  dazwischen zehn Pumpen dann passt das   

Aber auf dem Tisch neine Danke will nciht anbauen


----------



## zettiii (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kannst du dir auch einen Mora3 kaufen. Wer das nicht zur Schau stellt, kann sich die 500€ auch sparen


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Krasses Teil und die schauen echt sowas von geil aus der Hammer
Bin echt am überlegen die max.500€ zu inverstieren
Die Teile verdienen nen Designaward extrem geiles Aussehen das kannst du in jedes Moderne Wohnzimmer stellen der Blickfang schlechthin
Denke der 3360AL wird wohl mit dem 1680CU die teuren sein, der 1680AL sollte wohl für ca300€ zu haben sein.
Boa so ein Ding werd ich mir wohl gezwungenermaßen kaufen müssen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (21. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und du beachten musst das die Kühlleistung nicht wirklch besser wird wenn du von nem Mora auf das gehst glaube ich mal  

Aber ein Vorteil ist das ding kannst du mit der Umgebungs luft Kühlen


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. November 2011)

Schön fürs Wohnzimmer, gut für modding oder LAN Rechner ? Auf keinen fall. 

Aber ne ps3 und ne Xbox mit Kühlen FTW xD evtl auch noch den Fernseher, hahaha xD


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Und du beachten musst das die Kühlleistung nicht wirklch besser wird wenn du von nem Mora auf das gehst glaube ich mal
> 
> Aber ein Vorteil ist das ding kannst du mit der Umgebungs luft Kühlen


 
Jeder von den Radiatoren sollte besser sein wie der Mora da einfach mehr Fläche.
Mal grob Rechnen 
die 120er Version hat 9x120=1080
die 140er Version hat 9x140=1260
der 1680 wird denke ich für 140er Lüfter sein weil beim 3360 im Text 24 x 140mm angegeben wurden und der 1680 wird dann eben 12x140mm sein.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (22. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay das stimmt wohl :O


----------



## tfg95 (23. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für ein Radi! Den hole ich mir, wenn ich mal eigenes Geld verdiene, also in etwa .... ähhhh ein paar Jahren. Dieser wird dann mein Quad-SLI-System oder was es dann geben wird kühlen.


----------



## Chris2109 (24. November 2011)

Hey Leute 

Hab mal eine frage zu meinen Temperaturen, weil diese mit sehr hoch vorkommen.

Ich hab jetzt auf meinem i5 2500k nicht oc den hf14 von alphacool verbaut, das ganze wird angetrieben von einer eheim600 Station von alphacool und wird momentan mit einem 240er thermaltake Radiator gekühlt im idle hab ich um die 30 grad wobei die nach dem zocken sich erhöhen auf ca 39... Beim bf3 spielen hab ich dann temps zwischen 53-60 grad 

Findet ihr das im Rahmen oder ist das etwas zu hoch? Wenn ja wie bekomm ich die Temperaturen runter!? Als wlp hab ich die beiliegende von alphacool genommen auf Silikon Basis mit silberpartikeln

MfG


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"240er Thermaltake Radi" ist etwas arg allgemein formuliert, um da qualitative Aussagen zu den Temperaturen machen zu können 

Welche Lüfter (UPM?), wo sitzt der Radi, bekommt er Frischluft? Kannst du die Wassertemperatur bestimmen?


----------



## Chris2109 (24. November 2011)

Also der radiator ist in einem nzxt Phantom im Deckel verbaut. Untem am Radiator hängen 2 Noiseblocker pro pl1 @900rpm. Der radiator stammt aus meiner 3 Jahre alten fertig wakü.. Thermaltake Big water 745. Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nicht bestimmen, da ich kein thermosensor verbaut habe


----------



## <BaSh> (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du alles vorher gereinigt, nicht das der CPU-Kühler total verdreckt ist.
Ansonsten vielleicht mal mit einem Fieberthermometer die Wassertemperatur im AGB ablesen


----------



## Chris2109 (24. November 2011)

Jap hatte damals vorm Abbau alles gespült und wenn ich das Wasser ablasse ist es auch glasklar wie beim befüllen


----------



## Schmidde (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie stelle ich denn am besten einen MoRa auf?
Hab entweder die Möglichkeit einmal mit Wassereinlauf oben und -auslauf unten, wäre doch die beste da sich die Pumpe so weniger bemühen muss weil ja die Schwerkraft schon das Wasser nach unten fließen lässt oder nicht? 

Die zweite wäre noch beide (also Ein-und Auslauf) unten, wobei da das Wasser ja ständig wieder nach oben gepumpt werden muss weil die Röhren doch S-förmig verlaufen.




Besser Aussehen würde auf jeden fall die zweite da der Radi auf dem Boden stehen soll und die beiden Schläuche so einfach horizontal verlegt werden können.


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Jap hatte damals vorm Abbau alles gespült und wenn ich das Wasser ablasse ist es auch glasklar wie beim befüllen


 Korrekte Montage des HF14 kannst du garantieren (hast du mal den Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste kontrolliert)?

Wenn ja, wäre es für die weitere Fehlersuche definitiv von großem Interesse die Wassertemperatur zu kennen.


----------



## Chris2109 (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke das der Kühler korrekt montiert ist, ist schließlich nicht der erste cpu kühler den ich installiert hab. Hab ihn auch recht straff, aber auch nicht zu straff angezogen, halt so, dass er fest sitzt. Ich werd jetzt das mal mit dem Fieberthermometer probieren, meld mich sobald es geklappt hat^^


----------



## Uter (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Wie stelle ich denn am besten einen MoRa auf?
> Hab entweder die Möglichkeit einmal mit Wassereinlauf oben und -auslauf unten, wäre doch die beste da sich die Pumpe so weniger bemühen muss weil ja die Schwerkraft schon das Wasser nach unten fließen lässt oder nicht?


Umgekehrt ist besser zu entlüften, die Pumpe wird nur beim Befüllen einmal belastet und da ist es egal ob durch den Radi oder den Schlauch davor.



Schmidde schrieb:


> Die zweite wäre noch beide (also Ein-und Auslauf) unten, wobei da das Wasser ja ständig wieder nach oben gepumpt werden muss weil die Röhren doch S-förmig verlaufen.


 Willst du den ganzen Radi drehen oder hast du vor ein und die selbe Vorkammer für den Ein- und Auslass zu nutzen? Falls du das machst ist die Kühlleistung nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## wheeler (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
so ich mich entscheide ,mir einen aquero 5 zu hohlen,z.b. diesen hier:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 70174,was brauche ich dann noch alles um den komplett zu nutzen.pumpe muss dann ne ultra sein ,richtig? also müsste ich die upgraden,tempsensor (durchfluss) habe ich,was fehlt noch?


----------



## Uter (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, die Ultra ist mit dem Aquaero verschwendetes Geld, da sich die Funktionen überschneiden. Die Standard oder eine beliebige andere Pumpe reicht locker.

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, teilweise unnötige und teure, warum willst du unbedingt alle nutzen?


----------



## Schmidde (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum befüllen würde ich ihn sowieso hinlegen zwegs entlüften 

Nein schon den ganzen Radi drehen 
Gut dann wird die zweite Variante genommen, weil der MoRa hübsch in meinem Zimmer plaziert wird und dann einfach die Schläuche quer verlegt werden können ohne das ich noch irgendwie nach oben zu einem Anschluss muss 


Achja, ich hab im WaKü Guide noch gelesen das es, obwohl man nur Kupfer im Kreislauf hat, zwecks Biobefall trotzdem nicht schlecht wär noch "Korrosionsschutz" alias G48 mit bei zu geben. Hab ich jetzt nur leider nicht da und würde trotzdem gern mal auf dichtigkeit testen. Notfalls könnte an das ja noch nachschütten, aber ist das Bio-Problem wirklich so schlimm? Meine WaKü ist zum großteil intern verbaut, nur der Schlauch zum MoRa bekommt etwas licht ab. Oder braucht man das noch um auch die Pumpe (Laing DDC) etwas zu schmieren?


----------



## Clonemaster (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts 5.25" AGB's die mehr Slots als nur 2 Stück ausfüllen? 4 Wären mal nice


----------



## Chris2109 (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann erstmal soviel sagen, meine Wassertemperatur ist unter 32°C. Unser Fieberthermometer reagiert erst ab 32°C und es hat keine Anzeige außer "Low"


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Also ich kann erstmal soviel sagen, meine Wassertemperatur ist unter 32°C. Unser Fieberthermometer reagiert erst ab 32°C und es hat keine Anzeige außer "Low"


 Idle oder Last?


----------



## wheeler (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Nein, die Ultra ist mit dem Aquaero verschwendetes Geld, da sich die Funktionen überschneiden. Die Standard oder eine beliebige andere Pumpe reicht locker.
> 
> Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, teilweise unnötige und teure, warum willst du unbedingt alle nutzen?


 

mich interessiert vor allem durchflussmenge,und die lüftersteuerung,das sie höcher drehen mit höheren temps,und automatisch runtergehen.kann ich die normale AC pumpe nehmen,um das alles zu bewerkstelligen? ich denke mal wenn der AQ in die steurung eingreifen muss,brauch ich mehr als die standart version oder?


----------



## Uter (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Durchfluss brauchst du einen Durchflussmesser und ein Auslesegerät, letzteres kann entweder die Ultra oder ein Aquaero sein.
Um die Lüfter nach der Wassertemp zu steuern brauchst du einen Sensor und eine entsprechende Lüftersteuerung. Beides besitzt die Ultra. 
Wenn das deine einzigen beiden Ansprüche sind und du keinen Bildschirm brauchst, dann reicht die Ultra (+ Durchflusssensor) ohne Aquaero. Wenn du ein Aquaero willst, dann brauchst du auch noch einen Tempsensor und einen Durchflusssensor, dafür ist die genutzte Pumpe völlig egal (prinzipiell könntest du das Aquaero ja auch mit einer Luftkühlung nutzen).


----------



## Schmidde (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es normal das der Durchflusssensor angfängt zu rattern sobald die Pumpe über 7V läuft? Wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## wheeler (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na das display ist ja das hauptaugemerk ,zumindest ein zusaetzliches kaufkriterium


----------



## Chris2109 (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soooooooooo!

Jetzt hab ich genaue Werte.

Also im Idle war mein Cpu bei 36-38°C und das Wasser bei 25,2°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem ich Prime so ca 20min laufen lies war mein Cpu bei 53°C wobei mir aufgefallen ist das der 3. Kern unter last ca 5°C über den anderen Kerner ist, also bei 58°C
das Wasser war zu dem Zeitpunkt bei 27,4°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, was sind nun eure Meinungen, woran es liegen kann???

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühler nicht richtig montiert / falsche WLP-Menge, oder du hast einfach ein Exemplar erwischt, dessen Sensorwerte eher oben in der Ungenauigkeitsverteilung liegen.


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fehler ist hier sicherlich Richtung Prozessor oder Kühlermontage zu suchen. Die DeltaT-Werte zwischen Wasser- und CPU-Temperaturen erscheinen doch etwas hoch, siehe ruyven.

Die Abweichung des einzelnen Kerns um rund 5°C ist dagegen vollkommen normal.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht das Soviel aus mit der WLP ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise nicht mehr als 1-2 K.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe ich nicht wie meinste das mit 1-2K ?


----------



## Chris2109 (24. November 2011)

Meint ihr es bringt was, wenn ich die alphacool Silikon-silberpartikel wlp gegen die Flüssigmetall Paste tausche und alles nochmal richtig nachziehe !?


----------



## Clonemaster (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



a.o.bolaji schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht wie meinste das mit 1-2k ?


 
1-2°c :d


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

asoo dachte wegen denkt man immer an 1000-2000


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperaturdifferenzen gibt man in der Technik üblicherweise mit K(elvin) an. Und es gilt: 1 K = 1 Grad Celsius.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum tut man das eingentlich?
Und ist 1 Grad Unterschied nicht egal?


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Temperaturdifferenzen gibt man in der Technik üblicherweise mit K(elvin) an. Und es gilt: 1 K = 1 Grad Celsius.


Dazu sollte man sagen, das die Gleichung so nicht stimmt.  Ein ansteigen um 1°C ist gleich 1°K mehr Temperatur.


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man sagen, das die Gleichung so nicht stimmt.  Ein ansteigen um 1°C ist gleich 1°K mehr Temperatur.


 
Und dann noch einen drauf setzen:
Bei Kelvin lässt man das ° weg... das ist ja kein "Grad Kelvin", sondern nur ein Kelvin 

Wenn schon klug geschissen, dann auch nen großen Haufen *und weg*


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (24. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die info wusste garnicht das es kelvin gibt


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei 0K entspricht -273,16°C, da K (Kelvin auch eine Temperatureinheit darstellt, eine Skala die vom absoluten Nullpunkt losgeht, den man aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne nicht messen kann, da dort
keine Teilchen mehr schwingen)...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Temperaturdifferenzen gibt man in der Technik üblicherweise mit K(elvin) an. Und es gilt: 1 K = 1 Grad Celsius.


 
Genau. "kilo" dagegen kürzt man mit einem kleinen k ab (wenns man richtig macht)


----------



## Chris2109 (25. November 2011)

Chris2109 schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr es bringt was, wenn ich die alphacool Silikon-silberpartikel wlp gegen die Flüssigmetall Paste tausche und alles nochmal richtig nachziehe !?



Um nochmal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen ^^


----------



## Verminaard (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris2109,
bei Fluessigmetall gehen die Meinungen etwas auseinander.
Es gibt Leute die schwoeren darauf und wollen nichts anderes mehr.
Ich persoenlich hatte mal das Zeugs probiert.
Ausser ner Riesensauerei (vielleicht war ich nur zu bloed das handzuhaben) hatte ich nicht wirklich einen Vorteil.
Der Unterschied war wirklich sehr sehr gering zu der PK-1 die ich normalerweise verwende.
Ich hab das in den Messungenauigkeitsbereich geschoben.
Nochmal, das war meine persoenliche Erfahrung.
Seit dem habe ich einige Rechner zusammengeschraubt, seis mit Luftkuehlung oder Wasserkuehlung und immer die PK-1 verwendet (bitte nicht als Werbung sehen ). Keine Probleme.
Wichtig ist halt der Abdruck, nervend weil man die Kuehlermontage fast 2x machen muss, aber jede CPU/Kuehlerkombi ist anders.

Bei deinem Problem wuerd ich auch beim Kuehler mal ansetzten.


----------



## axxo (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn das mit 500€ noch die Pumpe und den AGB beinhaltet und nen Aquaero dann kommts doch billiger als so manche Interne Wasserkühlung (ich bin bei meiner Wakü mit vielen Gebrauchtteilen ja schon bei über 500€ wenn ich das richtig zusammenrechne)


----------



## Chris2109 (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie meint ihr das eig mit dem Abdruck? Wie soll ich den machen, bzw was soll ich da erkennen?


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Kühler abmontieren und dabei senkrecht nach oben ziehen (nicht drehen oder "runterschieben").

Wenn du dir dann den Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste ansiehst, kannst du vielleicht sehen, dass die sich ungleich verteilt hat oder Stellen gar keinen Kontakt hatten.
Danach den Kühler und die CPU reinigen und neu auftragen und montieren.


----------



## Chris2109 (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich hab jetzt mal die Schrauben nachgezogen vom Kühler und Prime95 angewurfen. Nebenbei hab ich auch noch das Thermometer im Rechner hängen.

Prime95 lief jetzt ca 30min die Wasser Temperatur beträgt 30°C und die CPU-Temps seht ihr auf dem Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit sagt: Nach 90min Prime95 bleiben die Temps konstant 53°C bei Kern 1,2,4 und Kern 3 hatte 58°C


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Montage solltest du dir auf alle Fälle nochmal angucken. Das Wechsel der WLP-Marke viel macht, glaube ich aber nicht. Typischerweise schafft Flüssigmetall bis 2 K gegenüber guten konventionellen Pasten. Das ist imho ganz nett, wenn man eh neue Paste braucht (Man überlege sich, was 2 K ausgehend von einem guten Mittelklassekühler kosten, wenn man auf ein super-duper-High-End-Modell wechselt), aber es rechtfertigt keinen Neukauf, am Ende gar mit extra Versand. Zumal die Handhabung einfach nicht jedermanns Sache ist (siehe Sammelthread).


----------



## Superman8770 (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
ich versuche gerade meine aquastream xt an meinen aquaero 5 anzuschließen.
Habe dieses auch über das aquabus Kabel gemacht und mir die neuste aquasuite 2012 Beta 9 besorgt, mit der es eigentlich gehen sollte.
bei mir zeigt es aber nur unter dem reiter Pumpen beide Felder grau hinterlegt an.
kann mir da einer helfen und sagen was ich falsch mache oder ist das noch eine Beta Macke?

mfg


----------



## Chris2109 (25. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Montage solltest du dir auf alle Fälle nochmal angucken. Das Wechsel der WLP-Marke viel macht, glaube ich aber nicht. Typischerweise schafft Flüssigmetall bis 2 K gegenüber guten konventionellen Pasten. Das ist imho ganz nett, wenn man eh neue Paste braucht (Man überlege sich, was 2 K ausgehend von einem guten Mittelklassekühler kosten, wenn man auf ein super-duper-High-End-Modell wechselt), aber es rechtfertigt keinen Neukauf, am Ende gar mit extra Versand. Zumal die Handhabung einfach nicht jedermanns Sache ist (siehe Sammelthread).


 

Die Montage werde ich mir demnächst nochmal zu Gemüte führen.

Aber sagt mal, was wären denn die Normaltemperaturen bei meinen Wassertemps?

MfG


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. November 2011)

Superman8770 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich versuche gerade meine aquastream xt an meinen aquaero 5 anzuschließen.
> Habe dieses auch über das aquabus Kabel gemacht und mir die neuste aquasuite 2012 Beta 9 besorgt, mit der es eigentlich gehen sollte.
> bei mir zeigt es aber nur unter dem reiter Pumpen beide Felder grau hinterlegt an.
> ...



Die neue aquasuite unterstützt aktuell noch keine Aquastream Pumpen, das soll sich aber ändern (reden die aber auch schon ein halbes Jahr)


----------



## axxo (26. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwendet irgendjemand hier dieses Zeug: Electronics Cooling Fluid - Ice Dragon Cooling Store und kann mir sagen ob das was taugt oder nicht?


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. November 2011)

Frag mal Bundy, ich glaub der verwendet das.


----------



## zettiii (26. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Superman8770 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich versuche gerade meine aquastream xt an meinen aquaero 5 anzuschließen.
> Habe dieses auch über das aquabus Kabel gemacht und mir die neuste aquasuite 2012 Beta 9 besorgt, mit der es eigentlich gehen sollte.
> bei mir zeigt es aber nur unter dem reiter Pumpen beide Felder grau hinterlegt an.
> ...



Du musst in der Pumpensoftware einstellen, über was die Daten bereit gestellt werden sollen. Also USB oder Aquabus. Dann musst die die Pumpe per Aquabus anschließen und den PC aus machen, Strom auch aus, sodass das Aquaero keinen Strom hat. Dann den PC neu starten 
Firmware des Aquaeros sollte auf 1018 geupdated sein


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

holla

bin grad dabei einen externen runden radiator zu bauen.wer interesse hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/186665-externer-runder-radiator.html


----------



## Chris2109 (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Die Montage werde ich mir demnächst nochmal zu Gemüte führen.
> 
> Aber sagt mal, was wären denn die Normaltemperaturen bei meinen Wassertemps?
> 
> MfG



Kann mir niemand seine Wasser-/CPU- Temps mal zum Vergleich nennen? =(


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

21-22°C Raumtemperatur, 24° Wassertemperatur (sinkend), CPU Lasttemperatur unbekannt.


----------



## FX_GTX (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> holla
> 
> bin grad dabei einen externen runden radiator zu bauen.wer interesse hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/186665-externer-runder-radiator.html


 Mal was anderes, aber nicht schlecht. Gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Chris2109 (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht für meinen i5 2500k mein 240er Radiator aus oder meint ihr ein 2. bringt mehr Kühlung? Meine momentanen Temp Probleme liegen ja wahrscheinlich am Kühler und dessen Montage/WLP, da die Wassertemps ja ok sind.

Wie weit reicht ein 240er für nur CPU aus, wenn man noch takten will später?

MfG


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. November 2011)

Wenn du noch Takten willst, ist es mit einem 240er auf jedenfall nicht mehr silent, generell gilt, je mehr Fläche desto besser^^


----------



## Chris2109 (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann bau ich den noch mit rein^^


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nur ein 240ger in Meine Sys und denn Phenom II X3 720@ 4,2Ghz @ 13x320mhz@ 1,55V und ich habe nix zu meckern wegen den Temps also recht das wohl doch aus  und ich habe Enermax Magma drauf die bei 700Rpm drehen


----------



## Uter (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 240er reicht für CPU-only locker aus, wenn man nicht mit 400rpm extrem übertakten will. Generell würde ich 75-100W pro 120er Radi rechnen, bei deiner 95W CPU ist also noch einiges an Potential drin.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein alter Q9550 hatte ich zu Anfang auch noch mit einem 240er gut gekühlt und das auch übertaktet.


----------



## wheeler (28. November 2011)

Was genau ,außer dem preiss , ist der größte unterschied zwischen aquero xt und aquaero pro ??? Touchscreen und ?


----------



## ConCAD (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim XT ist noch ne Fernbedienung dabei und ein Kühlkörper ist bereits vormontiert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> und ein Kühlkörper ist bereits vormontiert.


Der große silberne beim XT und beim Pro der kleine schwarze.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage:
Wenn aufeinmal alle Lüfter auf den Radis von der Aquaero auf volle Lotte gestellt werden und der Wassertemperatursensor 50°C anzeigt... was ist da im Eimer? 

PS:
Nein ich habe keine 50°C Wassertemperatur... Radis sind kalt, Pumpe läuft auch.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2011)

Sensor kaputt bzw. dessen Anschluss verrutscht. Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist ja nur die Temp. abhängige Regelung bei angenommen 50grad.


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verrutscht ist soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen konnte nichts...
Sieht wohl danach aus, als ob ich morgen mal den kompletten Kreislauf aufmachen darf, um einen Sensor zu tauschen.

Von jetzt auf gleich denDienst quittiert... Sachen gibts.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du noch einen einfachen Foliensensor rumliegen hasst kannst du ja erst mal den an den Radi kleben und statt dem "echten" Wassersensor anschließen.
Wenn die Temps dann immernoch absurd sind hat wohl doch die Steuerung einen weg.


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gestern mal den Sensor an verschiedene Sensoreingänge gehängt... gleiche Anzeigewerte.
Im Gegenzug habe ich einen anderen Inline-Sensor (der noch im Karton lag) mal an den anderen Eingang gehängt -> normale Anzeigewerte.

Werde wohl erstmal (wie du schon geschrieben hast) einen Foliensensor auf die Vorkammer kleben und bei der nächsten "Wasser-Ablassaktion" den Sensor tauschen.
Nur dafür ist mir das zu viel Aufwand


----------



## Sysnet (29. November 2011)

@Chris2109
Ich hatte testweise meinen 2500k mit einem 120er gekühlt. Die Temps waren immer noch besser als mit einem starken Luftkühler ala Super Mega. Ein 240er reicht also dicke für CPU-only. Wieso oft etwas anderes erzählt wird ist mir schleierhaft. Und ja, es ist dann auch möglich ein leises Setup zu fahren. Auch mit leichter Übertaktung noch kein Thema.


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Raven 3 aus? wieviel Radifläche passt da rein?


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich empfehle für den Fall dass es nicht genug Radifläche sein kann ja immer noch das FT02 mit 560er Radi aus meinem Tagebuch.


----------



## Chris2109 (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Sysnet:

Wie hoch waren deine Temps? Weil ich bewege mich hier momentan in der utopischen Bereich was die Temperaturen für eine WaKü angeht....bis zu 38°C im idle und beim zocken/prime95 dann teilweise 58°C und das ohne Takten und mit 30°C Wassertemperatur.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Raven 3 aus? wieviel Radifläche passt da rein?


 
Wenig. Der Deckel ist belegt, die Front auch, die Innenhöhe ist so knapp, dass hinten nichtmal ein 360er passen dürfte -> bleibt ausschließlich der Boden. Der da verfügbare Platz ist mit zwei 180ern quasi ausgefüllt bzw. enspricht der Breite eines ATX-Bords + 1 Slot, d.h. man hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit <<40 cm und somit maximal Platz für einen 360er.

Entweder extern oder gar nicht. (wer gerne bastelt, könnte die geringe Gehäusehöhe vielleicht als Anlass nehmen und einen Sockel dafür bauen.)


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Raven 2 baut auf nahezu dem selben Innenleben wie das FT02 auf. Nur die durchgehenden Laufwerksschächte sind hier etwas hinderlich.

Ohne Modifikationen passen unten ein 360er auf die zwei 180-mm-Lüfter und oben in den Deckel ein 120er. Wer dagegen das Basteln mag (Die Laufwerksschächte müssten bearbeitet werden), bekommt auch in dieses Case intern einen 560er + 120er. Also wohl mehr als genug.

Argh, ich war beim Vorgänger Raven 2.


----------



## steinschock (29. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris

Es gibt auch CPUs die etwas wärmer werden wie der Durchschnitt.

Ich hab momentan auch ca 30° Wassertemp und 38° im idle @ 0.94/1,25V.
Und um 60° @ Prime @ 3,6GHz wobei es da Hauptsächlich auf den Vcore ankommt.

@Stock hab ich 57° und @ 4GHz 63° alles @ 1,25V, da ich mit dem MB nicht undervolten kann.

Also undervolten oder mehr Hz dann passt das schon.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Vergleich mein Ergebnis mit dem Morra3 und 9x120 NB Silent

CPU + GPU OC Zimmertemp ca 20°C Wasser idle 23°C 

CPU I7920 4,2GHz  1,375Vcore 1,32V QPI
GPU 918MHz  1,1V

CPU idle 32°C  
CPU last 61°C
GPU Idle 24°C
GPU last 38°C

Die Werte unter Last wurden von mir mit LinX und dem GPU Tool ermittelt bei aussen Temps von unter 15°C.


----------



## Chris2109 (30. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da mir in meinem anderen Thread keiner antworten mag, frage ich hier nocheinmal^^:

Gibt es einen Wasserkühler der für die GTX 560 OC von GigaByte ( *GeForce GTX 560 OC )* geeignet ist oder muss hier eine alternativ Lösung her? Kenne mich in dem Punkt "Grafikkarten WaKü" noch nicht wirklich aus und bräuchte daher eure Hilfe

MfG


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter am Radiator, sollten die eher saugen, pusten oder wenn die Möglichkeit besteht beidseitig montiert werden damit beides auftritt?


----------



## Clonemaster (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter am Radiator, sollten die eher saugen, pusten oder wenn die Möglichkeit besteht beidseitig montiert werden damit beides auftritt?


 
Das Beste überhaupt ist beidseitig mit shrouds auf der blasenden Seite.

Wobei die blasend allgemein besser ist.


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es so anordnen, dass die Lüfter bei interner Montage auf der Innenseite sind.
Ich meine im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass saugend minimal bessere Temperaturen bringt. Das wird aber nicht kriegsentscheidend sein


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich hab jetzt durch die beidseitige montage 5 grad weniger oO ich glaub ich hab jetzt das hitzenest eliminiert was sich hinter dem radi, unterm deckel, angestaut hat


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wobei die blasend allgemein besser ist.


Saugend ist ein Tick besser.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist Blasen deultich besser als saugen.

Allein aus dem grund das die Luft auf dem Case raus geholt wird und wenn man ein guten airflow hat der nach oben geht ist das auf egal ob Saugend oder blasend aber sonst habe ich immer BLasend montiert


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr redet aber schon noch von Wasserkuehlungen?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja  nur eindeutig denken


----------



## Clonemaster (1. Dezember 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr redet aber schon noch von Wasserkuehlungen?





Der Unterschied zwischen saugen und blasen ist wohl so minimal, das es *fast* egal ist.

Blasen müsste theoretisch lauter sein


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ja  nur eindeutig denken


 Noe is ja langweilig! Bin ein voll funktionsfaehiger Kerl.
btw. Hi Fastnachbar 



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen saugen und blasen ist wohl so minimal, das es *fast* egal ist.
> 
> Blasen müsste theoretisch lauter sein


Ja kommt drauf an von wem 

schluss jetzt xD

Ich hab beim Mora, der mittels Wandhalter montiert ist, die 4 180mm Luefter erst zur Wand durch den Mora blasend montiert gehabt.
Bei einer Reinigungsaktion hab ich die umgedreht, so das sie jetzt saugen. Abgesehen von der Staubsache, das die jetzt besser ist, haben sich die Temperaturen nicht wirklich viel veraendert.
kA ob das im Messungenauigkeitsbereich liegt.


----------



## Clonemaster (1. Dezember 2011)

Der Vorteil gegenüber der blasenden Variante, das nun die wand nicht mehr staut, wird wohl durch die meiner Meinung immer noch allgemein schlechteren saugvariante ausgeglichen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Offtopic:
Ich bin noch keine 18  

Warum fast nach bar

@topic:

Je nach dem bei mir ist es nicht lauter sondern besser also das Blasen  und saugen ist nicht so effektiv bei mir


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich baue alle Ventis immer Blasend, wobei eigentlich sinnvoll dabei wären Abstandshalter welche eine Art Tunnel aufbauen würden.
Dadurch verliert man die Fläche der Nabe nicht so sehr. Das wiederum mag aber auch am Radiator selber liegen, um so größer der widerstand, desto höher muss ja der Luftdruck sein.
Ich möchte meinen, dass der Luftrduck saugend weniger stark ist. Deshalb meine Theorie
Bei Radiatoren die eher gen passiv optimiert sind saugend, bei direkt aktiven radiatoren würde ich blasend testen.


----------



## stoeffu76 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss man beim blasen nicht eh saugen?

Oder anders gefragt, muss der Ventilator nicht genau gleich viel Luft, mit dem selben druck, ansaugen können wie er pustet? Sonst implodiert das Ding doch?


----------



## axxo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage, hab eine Laing gebraucht erworben da sind 2 Kabel dran, 1x 4Pol Molex denke mal das ist ganz normal 12V und dann noch 1x3Pin Molex mit einem Blauen Kabel, wird PWM signal sein oder? Kann ich das zur Überwachung/Steuerung an mein Mainboard hängen oder wo kommt das dran (Heatmaster/Aquaero besitze ich nicht) ?


----------



## McZonk (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Teil eins deiner Erklärung ist schon mal richtig: der Molexstecker dient der Stromversorgung der Pumpe mit 12 Volt.

Teil zwei dagegen ist grundauf falsch. Die Laing DDC kann von Haus aus kein PWM. Das was du da in Händen hältst, ist nur der Drehzahlausgang, sprich die Überwachung der Pumpendrehzahl fürs Mainboard. Regeln lässt sich hier rein gar nichts, dafür müsstest du über eine ausreichend starke Lüftersteuerung den 12 Volt Eingang regulieren.


----------



## PingPong (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab auch gleich mal ne frage zu meinen temps.  hab den 2500k @ stock laufen und nen ek supreme hf mit nem 240+360er radi (cpu-only). bei ner zimmertemp von 20° komm ich nach ner std bf3 auf 39-42°. is das okay so oder passt iwas nicht??

mfg
pingpong


----------



## axxo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das meinte ich ja ist das PWM Signal zur Überwachung (nicht regelung) der Drehzahl am Mainboard . Alles klar weiß ich bescheid, Danke!!


----------



## McZonk (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PingPong schrieb:


> hab auch gleich mal ne frage zu meinen temps.  hab den 2500k @ stock laufen und nen ek supreme hf mit nem 240+360er radi (cpu-only). bei ner zimmertemp von 20° komm ich nach ner std bf3 auf 39-42°. is das okay so oder passt iwas nicht??
> 
> mfg
> pingpong


 Auch wenn es immer ganz interessant ist dazu eine Wassertemperatur zu kennen (wir hatten es ja erst ein paar Seiten zuvor), hört sich das schon mal nicht verkehrt an. Und du gehst dem Slogen "Genug Radifläche kann man nie haben" ja par excellence nach .


----------



## Maneus Calgar (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin

Wie ist das eigentlich bei nem quad betrieb mit ddc, hatte da mal alle in reihe zum testen, im moment wieder nur dualbetrieb, überlege jetzt aber ob es nicht im quad mehr sinn macht jeweils nen dual vor und nach die wärmequellen zu setzen oder besser "nur" nen dreier betrieb ?


----------



## PingPong (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, eig war ja gedacht das ich sowohl die cpu als auch die gpu dranhänge  aber etz schau ich erstmal wie die temps so mit oc sind und wenn dann noch ordentlich luft ist, wird die gpu mit eingebunden.  wassertemp kann ich leider nicht sagen, hab keinen sensor


----------



## McZonk (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PingPong schrieb:


> wassertemp kann ich leider nicht sagen, hab keinen sensor


 Da hilft unter Last zur Not oft ein Fieberthermometer


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PingPong schrieb:


> naja, eig war ja gedacht das ich sowohl die cpu als auch die gpu dranhänge  aber etz schau ich erstmal wie die temps so mit oc sind und wenn dann noch ordentlich luft ist, wird die gpu mit eingebunden.  wassertemp kann ich leider nicht sagen, hab keinen sensor



Würde an deiner Stelle beim nächstem Umbau ein kleines Display mit einbinden. Ist immer gut um die Wassertemperaturen im Blick zu haben (abgesehen davon, geben die dir viel mehr Infos... Kühlermontage richtig/falsch; Luft nach oben für OC).

Ich orakel einfach mal drauf los, dass deine Radi-Fläche für deine Grafikkarte noch ausreichen wird


----------



## Uter (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Maneus Calgar schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei nem quad betrieb mit ddc, hatte da mal alle in reihe zum testen, im moment wieder nur dualbetrieb, überlege jetzt aber ob es nicht im quad mehr sinn macht jeweils nen dual vor und nach die wärmequellen zu setzen oder besser "nur" nen dreier betrieb ?


 Am meisten Sinn macht eine einzige Pumpe, bei einer Laing u.U. gedrosselt. 2 Laings braucht niemand und noch mehr Pumpen bringen nur Lärm und u.U. schlechtere Temps.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der sinn steht auser frage 
ich hab die pumpen und rätsel halt über die effektivste reihenfolge, da alle 4 in reihe nur 50-60l/h  mehr als der die normale dual reihenfolge gebracht hatt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



stoeffu76 schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt, muss der Ventilator nicht genau gleich viel Luft, mit dem selben druck, ansaugen können wie er pustet? Sonst implodiert das Ding doch?



Muss er. Unterschiede ergeben sich somit auch nicht durch die Druckverhältnisse (theoretisch könnte es einen leichten Nachteil für saugende Lüfter geben, weil sie eben mit Luft bei niedrigerem Druck arbeiten müssen  ), sondern die Verteilung der Strömung über den Radiator. Da der Luftstrom auf einen saugenden Lüfter hin gleichmäßig auf ganzer Fläche dem Druckgefälle folgt (strömt halt passiv nach), hinter einem blasenden Lüfter aber Kegelförmig weghauen wird (mit Totpunkt in der Mitte), ist saugend prinzipiell im Vorteil. Vorkammern, in denen sich die Luft bei blasender Montage stauen kann, mindern das Problem ein bißchen und bei sehr starker Belüftung wurde z.T. auch schon ein Vorteil für die blasende Montage gemessen. Vermutliche Ursache: Die Luft strömt zwar weiterhin nicht gleichmäßig durch den Radi, es staut sich aber soviel, dass zumindest überall ein bißchen Bewegung ist und die zusätzliche Verwirbelung der Luft hinter dem Lüfter fördert den Austausch. Aber auch die Lautstärkeentwicklung, weswegen man hier korrekterweise sagen muss "bei gleicher Drehzahl" ggf. stärker. Bei gleicher Lautstärke dürfte saugend eigentlich immer im Vorteil sein. (Zu beachten ist hierbei natürlich: Lautstärke 360°. Wenn du den Radiator im Deckel hast, können saugende Lüfter durchaus die schlechtere Wahl sein, einfach weil du den ganzen Lärm abbekommst, wärend bei blasender Montage der Radiator dazwischen ist und ein Teil der Geräuscheentwicklung erstmal im Case verschwindet)


----------



## RazOr #2Low (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

huhu, ist der wert für eine D5@ volle power, CPU +GPU und nen mora 3 okay ? nur ein 90° winkel verbaut sonst 45er oder gerade anschlüsse


----------



## Uter (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast mit deutlichem Abstand mehr als genug Durchfluss, also  ob noch ein paar Liter mehr drin sind oder nicht?


----------



## stoeffu76 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf das Risiko hin als Depp da zu stehen, frage ich dennoch: Wieso gibt es keine WAKÜ Netzteile? Wenn das Risiko Wasser / 240 V zu gross wäre, dürfte man die doch auch nicht am Boden des Gehäuses montieren. Bei einem Leck kommt das Wasser dort zuerst hin. Dass der Kühlkörper selbst lekt, ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es.z.B.: SilentMaxx Fanless watercooled 600W 10/8mm (G1/8') - Evilware
 Nur ist es sehr kompliziert, alles zu kühlen und gleichzeitig gut genug zu isolieren. Aufgrund der Effizients heutiger Netzteile ist dort eine Wasserkühlung eigentlich auch unnötig.


----------



## Peacemaker_bin (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Netzteil (Das ohnehin (fast) lautlos ist) würde die WaKü da nur unnötig aufheizen.


----------



## axxo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mich entschieden meinen AGB rauszuwerfen und auf einen normalen runden umzubauen, ist der Phobya Silver Nickel 250mm zu empfehlen? Welche AGBs sind wirklich gut von der Qualität her, gibts vielleicht irgendwas mit nem netten Effekt?


----------



## Malkolm (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den kleinen Phobya (150ml) und damit keinerlei Probleme. Hat zwar keinerlei optische Effekte, aber dafür ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Dank der 5+1 Anschlussmöglichkeiten auch sehr funktional.


----------



## axxo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich runde AGBs wo der Eingang quasi oben ist und der Ausgang unten, so das das Wasser quasi in die Wassermenge des AGB´s runterfällt, oder ist das technisch gar nicht machbar weil man damit den Durchfluss ja erheblich unterbricht?


Edit:

und könnte ich den hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-140-Laing-DDC-Acetal-Ausgleichsbeh-lter.html mit einer anderen Röhre auf 250-300mm länge umbauen?


----------



## b0s (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem beim von oben runterfallen ist eher, dass sobald die Pumpe aus ist, alles Wasser in dem Schlauch oberhalb des AGB herunterläuft bspw. auch aus einem Radi oder Kühler der dort ist, respektive sich die Luft nach obenhin ausbreitet. Das bedeutet bei jedem Rechnerstart gluckert es und die kriegst den Kreislauf nie dauerhaft entlüftet


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auser der Eingang oben im AGB ist wirklich die höchste Stelle und der Schlauch geht von da nach unten dann passiert nix.
Ansonsten gibts ja noch die rohre die man innen Reinschraubt damit das Wasser eben nicht in den AGB Tröpft.
Was du auch noch beachten musst das wenn der Durchfluss etwas stärker ist könnte es sein das er immer Luftblasen die durch das Reintropfen enstehen mit Ansaugt und wieder ins System pumpt und du somit auch wieder nicht das Sys richtig entlüftet bekommst.
Und das dauernde Plätschern nervt sicher nach ner weile auch, und man muss alle 5min auf die Toilette


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man sollte sich auch überlegen, wie man einen AGB befüllt, dessen Einlass in dem Deckel nimmt, den man zum Befüllen eigentlich nicht auf dem AGB haben will...


----------



## axxo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ok Idee wieder verworfen, hab mir jetzt erstmal nen gebrauchten Koolance für 10€ gekauft, aber ich bräuchte trotzdem noch Vorschläge für irgendwas in 250-350mm Länge, am besten Silber vernickelter Boden/Deckel und wenn irgendein Netter Effekt im Behälter ist wäre das auch cool, also lasst mal hören.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

axxo was magst denn ausgeben und was ist ein netter Effekt?
Hast du dir schon mal die FrozenQ's angeschaut? Hier ein Aquatuninglink und hier Herstellerseite.


----------



## axxo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> axxo was magst denn ausgeben und was ist ein netter Effekt?
> Hast du dir schon mal die FrozenQ's angeschaut? Hier ein Aquatuninglink und hier Herstellerseite.


 
Danke für den Link, hab sogar was gefunden: FrozenQ PC Mods


----------



## wheeler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo halterungen für ssd´s?


----------



## axxo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst so ganz normale Mounting Brackets ? Ich hab mir ein schickes bei Amazon bestellt, da kannste gleich 2 Laufwerke auf einen 3,5" Schacht verbauen:
SilverStone SDP08 Einbaurahmen für zwei 6,3 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Rurdo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo leute!
Würde ein 240er ausreichen um einen 1090t zu kühlen?
oder doch eher ein 360er?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht locker aus auch wenn du OC'en willst ein 360ger wäre siniger wenn du deine Graka mit Plantschen lassen willst  zumal da kannst auch noch ein 120ger zu nehmen  

Aber nur für die CPU top


----------



## axxo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du direkt ein 360er verbaust kannst du später noch eventuell eine Grafikkarte mitbewässern, bei einem 240er wird aber auf keinen Fall mehr als die CPU gehen.


----------



## wheeler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Du meinst so ganz normale Mounting Brackets ? Ich hab mir ein schickes bei Amazon bestellt, da kannste gleich 2 Laufwerke auf einen 3,5" Schacht verbauen:
> SilverStone SDP08 Einbaurahmen für zwei 6,3 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


ja,so in der art,wollte die ssd halt seitlich am laufwerkschacht dazwischen montieren,also zwischen deckel und sacht,dazu muss sie aber auch gut befestigt werden


----------



## axxo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den etwas teuereren SSD ist ja auch so ein Bracket mit bei(nur leider taugen die nicht viel), ich hab das Silverstone Teil das ist wirklich perfekt.


----------



## Rurdo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, also 240er reicht...
die GraKa will ich eh nicht kühlen, da die nen Accelero drauf hat und gut/leise ist...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde denn Accelero laut  

Aber wenn du es leise findest reicht wohl vollkommen ein 240Ger für die CPU


----------



## axxo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Wasserkühlung dann aber erstmal läuft, und der Grafikkartenkühler das einzige ist, was man noch hören kann kommt ganz schnell der Wunsch, die GPU ebenfalls unter Wasser zu setzen, war zumindest bei mir so und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ich da nicht der einzige bin, dem es so gegangen ist....


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das meine ich auch wie bei mir das Lauteste war bis jetzt immer die HDD jetzt ist es die Graka  deswegen nimm lieber ein 360ger wenn du dafür platzt hast und wenn nicht einen 120ger und ein 240ger


----------



## Rurdo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde eher 240+120er confi machen... 
mich stört eh nur die Lautstärke beim Falten (wenn ich ihn z.b. über nacht laufen lasse)...
Die GraKa hör ich garnicht raus ^^ vielleicht mit der WaKü schon... wir werden sehen ^^


----------



## axxo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> würde eher 240+120er confi machen...
> mich stört eh nur die Lautstärke beim Falten (wenn ich ihn z.b. über nacht laufen lasse)...
> Die GraKa hör ich garnicht raus ^^ vielleicht mit der WaKü schon... wir werden sehen ^^


 
Von der Logik her wirds wohl so sein, weil ja sonst nichts lärmerzeugendes mehr im Rechner sitzt (vielleicht noch das Netzteil aber wenn man da ein gutes hat hört man das niemals).


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Von der Logik her wirds wohl so sein, weil ja sonst nichts lärmerzeugendes mehr im Rechner sitzt (vielleicht noch das Netzteil aber wenn man da ein gutes hat hört man das niemals).


Ich denke ein Emermax netzteil sollte nicht viel lärm erzeugen ^^


----------



## axxo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das hört man in der Regel nicht (habe selbst eins), die Pumpe die du verbaust ist auch super leise (und kann auf noch leiser modifiziert werden), also hörst du nur noch die Grafikkarte. Ich hatte am Anfang auch nur die CPU gekühlt, und hatte mir eigentlich extra eine DC2 Karte wegen der guten Lüfter gekauft, aber am Ende hab ich mir dafür dann sogar einen Kühler extra anfertigen lassen weil ich so gut wie alle Geräuschquellen loswerden wollte.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

Oo 
Na das kann ja was werden ^^

Hat zufällig jemand ne Idee wie ich den Schmodder aus nem 5,25" AGB rausbekomm? ich komm da nichtmal mit meinem kleinen finger rein ^^


----------



## axxo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vorsichtig dosiert mit Cillit Bang spülen, aber gut auswaschen danach nicht das das das Plastik angreift, oder kauf den AGB von mir der ist komplett sauber und ohne Gebrauchsspuren


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

Oo hab eben 20€ für den AGB bezahlt -.-
Vielleicht komm ich iwann auf dich zurück...

Gibts alternativen zu Cillit Bang?


----------



## watercooled (9. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst auch Chlorreiniger oder Abflussfrei nehmen. Aber beides nur kurz drinlassen!


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

Habs gerade mal mit Spüli und Scheibenreiniger probiert... scheint nur minimal besser 
Chlorreiniger? Wir haben ein mittel namens Danklorix, das ist ein Chlormittel.. mal sehen ob das hilft!

Oo selbst Chlorreiniger hat nichts gebracht 
Ich denke mal, ich lass das so, wenn Chlor es nicht wegbekommt, dann Innoprotekt auch nicht...


----------



## MetallSimon (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wegschruppen kannst du es nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@rurdo:


			
				forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 2.4 Sonstiges
> ...
> Doppelposts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Posts des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die "ändern" Funktion.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sry @Mod!




MetallSimon schrieb:


> Und wegschruppen kannst du es nicht?


hmm, mit was sollte ich es wegschrubben? da sind genau 3 Löcher durch die nichtmal mein kleiner finger ganz durchpasst ^^


----------



## axxo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal der AGB ist angelaufen, je nach dem welches Kühlmittel du verwendest wirst du das aber dann im Betrieb gar nicht mehr optisch wahrnehmen können.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nene angelaufen ist der nicht ^^
mir gehts auch garnicht um das optische, sondern um die angst das diese ablagerungen weiterwandern und z.b. den durchfluss beeinflussen


----------



## axxo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das passiert sowieso (je nach Kühlmittel), die Ablagerungen sammeln sich dann meist im CPU Kühler den man alle 3-6 Monate reinigen sollte, alternativ kann man aber auch einen Filter verbauen. wie effektiv diese jedoch sind kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oo also vor hatte ich einen Wasserwechsel jedes halbe jahr, aber den Kühler reinigen? 
Ach, und mein Kühlmittel ist Innoprotekt...


----------



## axxo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühler reinigen ist in den meisten Fällen ja keine Aktion, einfach Deckel abschrauben, Düsenplatte und Kühlerinneres von Rückständen befreien, wirkt sich auf jeden Fall gut auf den Durchfluss aus. Solange du keine komischen Farbmischungen oder Zusätze verwendest muss da auch gar nicht viel gereinigt werden, da langt dann vielleicht auch einmal im Jahr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In einem ordentlich gereingiten System sollte sich eigentlich nichts absetzen. erst recht nicht soviel, dass man nach einem halben Jahr wiederholt den Kühler reinigen muss.


----------



## MetallSimon (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem Pfeifenreiniger oder Reinigungskügelchen(hab grad den korrekten Namen vergessen. Diese kleine Kügelchen, die man in Flaschen füllt und dann schüttelt) sollte man eigentlich überall rankommen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den 5,25" AGB mit nur 3 Öffnungen bekommste nicht gescheit sauber.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cillit-Bang ist gut gut um Kühler und Radiatoren aber zum Reinigen von Ausgleichsbehältern sollte man zu anderen Mitteln greifen. Chlorreiniger hat in einer Wakü überhaupt nichts verloren - damit handelt man sich nur Ärger ein. Es gibt keinen Kalk in Waküs, sofern man nicht mit Leitungswasser kühlt (und selbst dann wär´s so wenig, dass man keine Kalkreiniger braucht). Auf keinen Fall aber den AB mit Glasreiniger oder anderen ethanolhaltigen Mittelchen reinigen - das kann absolut tödlich enden für Plexiglas.
Schlichtes Seifenwasser ist da wahrscheinlich noch eine der besten Möglichkeiten + evtl Kunststoffgranulat als Innenschrubber .


----------



## Sysnet (10. Dezember 2011)

Jo, beim AGB sollte man aufpassen. Die gehen sonst schnell mal kaputt. 

Kann mir jemand gute Halter für 50mm Radis empfehlen?


----------



## Charcharias (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kennt zufällig einer ein case wo man einen 480er/560er radi intern verbauen kann
kollege wollte nämlich keine externe lösung


----------



## axxo (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ins TJ07 passt unten wohl ein 480er rein, persönlich getestet habe ich das aber noch nicht.


----------



## McZonk (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Charcharias schrieb:


> kennt zufällig einer ein case wo man einen 480er/560er radi intern verbauen kann


 Siehe Worklog in der Sig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Kaufsberatungsthread ist scheinbar ein wenig untergegangen, darum frag ich jetzt hier:

1. Ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei 1366-CPU-Kühler, die direkt hintereinader sind (Server) > was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Optik ist egal da man die Kühler nicht sieht.

2. Was für eine Pumpe könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Laufruhe und Zuverlässigkeit (24/7-Betrieb) sind das oberste Gebot.
Kreislauf: AGB > Pumpe > beide CPU-Kühler > Mora > AGP 
Hinweis Mora: Sind zwei Systeme drann.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## orca113 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf ich mal was zum Thema Pumpe fragen:

Habe mir ein Einsteiger Modell gekauft. Ne Eheim 600 Station II

Nur mal rein informationsmäßig für mich: Mein Netzteil liefert Gleichstrom weil die Elektronik in meinem PC diesen braucht. Warum ist jetzt ne Wandlerkarte bei meiner Pumpe dabei? Die macht wieder Wechselstrom oder wie? Eine Pumpe ist doch nichts anderes als ein E-Motor bzw wird von einem solchen angetrieben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt Gleich- und Wechselstrommotoren. Die Eheim Station braucht halt Wechselstrom.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und da die Pumpen aus dem Aquariumbereich kommen sind nunmal Wechselstrommotoren das einzig sinnvolle da keine Kohlen ergo weniger bis fast kein Verschleiß und nix wo man regelmäßig tauschen muss.


----------



## axxo (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand wo ich grauen/dunkelgrauen 16/10er Schlauch bekommen kann?


----------



## orca113 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und da die Pumpen aus dem Aquariumbereich kommen sind nunmal Wechselstrommotoren das einzig sinnvolle da keine Kohlen ergo weniger bis fast kein Verschleiß und nix wo man regelmäßig tauschen muss.


 
Das verstehe ich nicht also das mit den Kohlen wechseln als Problematik schon aber... Also Kohle ist doch in beiden oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Aufbau beim Wechselstrom ist anders da du ja dadurch das du schon Wechselstrom hast die Spulen am Stator anbringen kannst und am Rotor den Festmagneten und da die Spulen ja am Stator sind und sich nicht bewegen brauchst du keine Kohlen. 
Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte
Induction Motor How it works - YouTube


----------



## Sysnet (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sysnet schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand gute Halter für 50 mm Radis empfehlen?



Wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

50mm Radis?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Der Aufbau beim Wechselstrom ist anders da du ja dadurch das du schon Wechselstrom hast die Spulen am Stator anbringen kannst und am Rotor den Festmagneten und da die Spulen ja am Stator sind und sich nicht bewegen brauchst du keine Kohlen.
> Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte
> Induction Motor How it works - YouTube


 
Es handelt sich bei den Pumpenmotoren aber nicht um Asynchronmotoren (auch Kurzschlussläufer genannt) wie den aus dem Video sondern um sog. selbsterregte Synchronmotoren . 
Die Rotoren in Wakü-Pumpen bauen nicht wie beim Asynchronmotor ein nachlaufendes magnetisches Feld durch Induktion auf, sondern sie bestehen aus einem (i. d. R. mehrpoligen) Permanentmagneten, dessen Feld an das umlaufende Magnetfeld des Stators koppelt. Der Rotor läuft also synchron mit dem Drehfeld des Stators und kann daher durch die Frequenz des Feldes im Stator in seiner Drehzahl beeinflusst werden. Das geht auch bei Asynchronmotoren, aber dort  fließen im Rotor hohe Induktionsströme, was einen solchen Motor für eine Wasserpumpe mit Rotor im Medium nicht geeignet macht. Deiner Erklärung entnehme ich, dass du das Richtige meintest, aber das Video passt nicht dazu .

@Sysnet: Meinst du nicht ABs? 50mm Dicke Radi befestigt man schließlich genau wie dickere oder dünneren Radis.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo das problem ist nur find mal ein Video dazu bei YouTube sind fast alle von 3 phasige Asyncronmotoren da dieser ja der weitverbreiteste ist, bin ja froh das ich wenigsten einen einphasigen gefunden habe 
Mir gings eher darum das man sieht das der innere Aufbau anders ist und man deswegen keine Kohlen braucht ob der jetzt Synchron oder Asynchron ist spielt da weniger ne Rolle.


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sysnet schrieb:


> Wäre sehr hilfreich.


 
Gibt es da denn überhaupt so viel Auswahl? Poste doch mal Produkt Links vielleicht kann man da dann was zu schreiben.

@Soldat0815 und der andere E-Motor Spezialist:

Woher wisst ihr das alles mit den Motoren? Seid ihr beruflich mit sowas verwachsen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Maschinebautechniker, da lernt man sowas in der Schule und noch vieles andere was man so gut wie nie braucht aber immer im Kopf bleibt (mal mehr mal weniger)


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep - das lernt man eigentlich in ner normalen technisch orientierten Schule, wenn man im Unterricht aufpasst .

Bin Maschinenbau Ingenieur - da begegnet einem das auch ab und an...


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ha,ich interessiere mih weil wirs in der Meisterschule hatten,in einem halben Jahr Prüfung ist und ich noch "Handlungsbedarf" habe. Mache aber Fachrichtung Metall daher E.Technik...

Ist diese Oheim Pumpe (Station II 600)  eher so ein Einsteiger Ding oder kann man die für mehr verwenden? Also leistungstechnisch und so?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leistungstechnisch reicht die auch für mehr da man im geschlossenen System keine große Förderhöhe braucht nur beim ersten befüllen aber solange du die Wasserkühlungsteile nicht auf 3 Stockwerke verteilst sollte die reichen wenn du keine Durchflussrekorde brechen willst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe heute ne Laing DDC-1T mit Phobya Metall Deckel verbaut. Jetzt habe ich mit der Laing (3670 rpm) genauso viel Durchfluss wie mit der AS XT (auf 72Hz runtergeregelt). 
AGB -> Laing (IN oben -> OUT Seite) -> WC Silentstar -> AC DFM -> SB -> aquagratix -> Spawa links -> Spawa oben -> EK LT -> Koolance VL3N -> Mo-Ra3 9x140mm -> Koolance VL3N -> AE5 Kühler -> AGB. Schlauch ist 16/10mm mit 10mm PS Tüllen, 1x 90° Quaderwinkel.
Ich tippe auf Verstopfung in Richtung CPu bzw GPU Kühler. Kann es sonst noch was sein?

PS: Ich habe die Laing wegen der anderen Art von Geräuchen verbaut. Die AS XT brummte mir zuviel.


----------



## ConCAD (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch ist denn der Durchfluss? Solange du noch über 60l/h bist, würde ich mir keine Gedanken darüber machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ca 86l/h. Klar reicht das, aber der Wechsel von AS XT auf ne Laing sollte doch etwas mehr Durchfluss bringen. Dabei war die AS XT auch noch runtergeregelt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Dezember 2011)

ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern das die xt bei steigenden widerstand stärker wird also nicht so abbaut


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Aquastream hat eine Förderhöhe von 4,2m. Eine Laing "nur" 3,7m. Da die Aquastream herunter geregelt wurde sind die gemessenen Werte absolut realistisch. Dazu kommt, dass 3670rpm für eine Laing nicht viel ist (afair sind 3800rpm normal).


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing hängt an einem AE5 und bekommt nicht volle 12V. 
Ich werde nicht drum herum kommen den EK LT auf zumachen, zum säubern. Immer wieder das gleiche mit neuem Schlauch.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 50mm Radis?


 
Ich meinte natürlich AGBs ...   

Problem sind die Halterungen von meinem Phobya-AGB. Die taugen leider einfach nicht. Sind mir beim ersten mal direkt beide abgebrochen. Daher suche ich jetzt passenden Ersatz. Umtausch bringt es imho nicht, möchte da was qualitativ besseres. Kann man bspw. die von EK empfehlen? Hatte vorher noch nie nen Röhren-AGB.


----------



## axxo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu diesen 10mm Fittings (in diesem Fall von Bitspower), wenn ich da einen Schlauch komplett soweit wie nur möglich drauf schiebe hält das dann dicht ohne irgendwelche Klammern oder sowas?


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Dezember 2011)

Zu den BP Tüllen kann ich nichts sagen. Ich vertraue aber den PS-Tüllen


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mit jetzt eine Wakü kaufe oder nicht.
Hätte den Vorteil das ich mal neuen Ram verbauen könnten (unter diese riesen Lüftkühler passt ja kaum ein Ram-modul).


Gibt es CPU-Kühler die auf Intel und AMD -Sockel passen?


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem Umrüstset bestimmt. Oder vielleicht passt der CPU-Kühler von Anfitec auf alle Sockel


----------



## axxo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				;3729711 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den BP Tüllen kann ich nichts sagen. Ich vertraue aber den PS-Tüllen


 

Also halten wir mal fest das Tüllen generell vertrauenswürdig sind? Habe jetzt auf 6 Anschlüssen Fittings verbauen müssen weil ich keine Schraubanschlüsse mehr über habe, und bis ich was gebrauchtes finde wollte ich den Rechner eben damit laufen lassen.

Andere Frage: Weiß man denn schon ab wann der BP-CPU Kühler auf den Markt kommt, es hieß ja eigentlich November?


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend zusammen,
ist im Moment ne Rabatt-Aktion bei Aquatuning? Oder absehbar dass nochmal was kommt um Weihnachtsgeschenke zu kaufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es CPU-Kühler die auf Intel und AMD -Sockel passen?



Die Kühler an sich quasi alle (afaik verkauft nur Inno sockelspezifische - wobei auch da die Kühlkonstruktion ähnlich ist), aber man braucht passende Halterungen. Normalerweise für AMD andere, als für Intel (rechteckige vs. quadratische Löcher), bei einigen Kühlern liegen auch beide bei.




axxo schrieb:


> Also halten wir mal fest das Tüllen generell vertrauenswürdig sind? Habe jetzt auf 6 Anschlüssen Fittings verbauen müssen weil ich keine Schraubanschlüsse mehr über habe, und bis ich was gebrauchtes finde wollte ich den Rechner eben damit laufen lassen.


 
"Generell" nicht, aber sie nicht prinzipiell nicht-vertrauenswürdig. Die leicht überdimensionierten Perfect Seal werden von vielen Leuten ohne Probleme verwendet, der Schlauch hängt auch so recht fest. Allgemein haben aber Tüllen schneller Probleme bei höherem Druck (unwahrscheinlich) oder höheren Temperaturen (eher -> weiche Schläuche), weswegen eine Sicherung immer in Betracht gezogen werden sollte.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme jetzt günstig an 2 Pumpen, und da reizt es mich schon 2 Kreisläufe laufen zu lassen. Lohnt sich das bei meiner Hardware?


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Dezember 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> ist im Moment ne Rabatt-Aktion bei Aquatuning? Oder absehbar dass nochmal was kommt um Weihnachtsgeschenke zu kaufen



Da musst du direkt auf der Seite schaun, da wird jeden Tag für eine Stunde ein Code eingeblendet der in dem zeitraum gilt.
Gibt 15% Rabatt, hab da auch schon zugeschlagen. Die Aktion geht vorerst bis zum 23.12.11

(is nur immer blöd den Code zu erwischen, in meinem fall hat ich Glück der war Abend genau drauf)

hier die quelle: http://www.hardwaremax.net/forum/threads/498-Aquatuningsvorweihnachtszeit!


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ist im Moment ne Rabatt-Aktion bei Aquatuning? Oder absehbar dass nochmal was kommt um Weihnachtsgeschenke zu kaufen


Nur die 15% Aktion auf der Seite direkt, die 12% Aktion ist gestern zu Ende gegangen.

@Sysnet z.b. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...M-schwarz-mit-Sicherheitsb-gel--1-St-ck-.html oder http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9654_Phobya-Halterung-f-r-50mm-Beh-lter.html



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich komme jetzt günstig an 2 Pumpen, und da reizt es mich schon 2 Kreisläufe laufen zu lassen. Lohnt sich das bei meiner Hardware?


2 Kreisläufe lohnen sich nur ganz selten.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die 15% Aktion auf der Seite direkt, die 12% Aktion ist gestern zu Ende gegangen.
> 
> @Sysnet z.b. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3008_Halterung-f-r-50mm-Beh-lter-POM-schwarz-mit-Sicherheitsb-gel--1-St-ck-.html oder http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9654_Phobya-Halterung-f-r-50mm-Beh-lter.html
> 
> 2 Kreisläufe lohnen sich nur ganz selten.



Leider ist die 12% rum 

Ob sich's lohnt... Sieht cool aus


----------



## _chris_ (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage: Reicht ein Nova 1080 für einen 2600k 2x 680 oder 2x7970 und alles geoct, auch wenn man noch nichts von der TDP weis. Ein 360 Radi ist schon vorhanden mit 3x120mm Lüftern @750RPM. Alles sollte möglichst lautlos sein.

LG


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja reicht locker.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar danke .


----------



## Sysnet (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Sysnet z.b. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Halterung fr 50mm Behlter POM schwarz mit Sicherheitsbgel (1 Stck) Halterung fr 50mm Behlter POM schwarz mit Sicherheitsbgel (1 Stck) 46033 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Halterung fr 50mm Behlter Phobya Halterung fr 50mm Behlter 46058



Danke schonmal.  Hast Du die denn selbst schon verwendet?
Hat evtl. auch noch jemand eine etwas ansprechendere Alternative ohne Bügel? Optik ist mir halt sehr wichtig, da die Teile für mein derzeitiges Projekt sein sollen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende keine Röhren AGB's.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe beide schon verwendet - vergleichen mit den Acryl-Haltern sind beide um Klassen besser, weil nichts reißen kann. Die Phobya-Halterungen bieten zudem besseren Halt und die Möglichkeit für dezente Integration von LEDs. Die Bügel kann man im Prinzip auch weg lassen. Aber es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten ABs alternativ zu befestigen. Eigenbau-Halterungen können z.B. auch recht ansehnlich werden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir wie ich noch nen röhrenAGB benutzt habe die hier gekauft
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Reservoir Holder BLACK (2 Stck) EK Water Blocks EK-Reservoir Holder BLACK (2 Stck) 46054


----------



## Sysnet (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke @ALL für die Antworten. Werde mal die EK versuchen und wenn die auch nicht wollen, werde ich mir eben welche bauen. Mal sehen, evtl. kann ich ja welche aus Alu fertigen bei nem Kumpel in der Firma. Wäre optisch natürlich wirklich die beste Lösung. Könnte man dann ja auch schön in Form bringen und noch eloxieren u.s.w. . Scheue den Aufwand aber noch ein wenig.


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf diese Karte hier:
lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

passt kein Kühler... richtig?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fullcover eher weniger. GPU-Only-Kühler + Universal Spawakühler wäre gute und günstige Möglichkeit.


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut AC ist es mit passiv-Steinchen auf den Spawas schon recht knapp bemessen... vor allem weil der Luftstrom mit WaKü bei mir quasi zum erliegen kommen würde.

Mal sehen... vielleicht will ja einer eine Referenzkarte tauschen 
Oder die GPU wird mit dem nächsten Hardwareupgrade erst eingebunden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meine ja auch Wasserspawakühler z.b. von Anfi-tec.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekommen die Bsp-Konfigs eingentlich mal ein Update?


Könnte mal kurz einen Blick reinwerfen; http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rste-wakue-fuer-cpu-und-spaeter-auch-gpu.html.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Dezember 2011)

An den Beispielkonfigs hänge ich dran


----------



## Uter (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Laut AC ist es mit passiv-Steinchen auf den  Spawas schon recht knapp bemessen... vor allem weil der Luftstrom mit  WaKü bei mir quasi zum erliegen kommen würde.


150W sollten kein großes Problem sein, erst recht nicht, wenn du bereit bist einen 120er oder 140er Lüfter mit ~300rpm davor zu verbauen.



			
				;3733308 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Beispielkonfigs hänge ich dran


 Wie? Machst du die jetzt?


----------



## axxo (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage, ist es denn möglich, 16/10er schlauch auf 11er Anschlüsse zu bekommen? Den Norprene scheints leider nur mit 10er und 13er Innendurchmesser zu geben, hab nun ein paar Anschlüsse gefunden die leider 11er ID haben.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Dezember 2011)

@Uter bin schon seit einiger Zeit dabei dir wichtigsten Neuerungen aufzunehmen und auch die Konfig an aktuelle Hardware anzugleichen. Nehme natürlich gerne Hilfe an.


----------



## Uter (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, meine Vorstellungen:

CPU-only, günstig: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9a09703bd8c33245ce0932a95623076e

CPU-only, leise: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0383395fb542a40afa3e7f4fb223fb61 Ein Upgrade wäre eine Lüftersteuerung.

CPU-only, Leistung: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9ede74dc8a30f9d3a6c6c7b23653bc14

Bei CPU und GPU wird es schwieriger, da es da sehr große (TDP) Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Warum nicht die PL1? Die sind sehr leise


----------



## Uter (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PL2 lassen sich genauso weit runter regeln, kosten gleich viel und haben mehr Reserven, entsprechend würde ich immer die 2er bevorzugen.


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Die PL2 lassen sich genauso weit runter regeln, kosten gleich viel und haben mehr Reserven, entsprechend würde ich immer die 2er bevorzugen.



Mein ganzer PC besteht nur aus 1ern und die reichen selbst auf 350rpm am 360er noch locker für CPU und GPU mit normalem OC


----------



## Malkolm (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ist es denn möglich, 16/10er schlauch auf 11er Anschlüsse zu bekommen? Den Norprene scheints leider nur mit 10er und 13er Innendurchmesser zu geben, hab nun ein paar Anschlüsse gefunden die leider 11er ID haben.



1mm ist meist kein Problem. Ich hatte auch mal das Problem, dass 16/10er Winkel nicht lieferbar waren, und ich 16/11er genommen habe. Dicht ist natürlich alles, allerdings sind die Überwurfmuttern etwas schwergängiger, da ja mehr Material "gequetscht" werden muss. Und die Mutter hat einige (unschöne) Schleif-Striemen am Schlauch hinterlassen.


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2011)

Was sind das für Gewinde in den Radis? M3? Es passen bei meinem zumindest die Schrauben die auch in das DVD Laufwerk seitlich passen. Es scheint auch das gleiche Gewinde zu sein wie in den Mainboard Sockeln. Bekomme ich sowas im Baumarkt?


----------



## axxo (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sind normalerweise M3, gibts in jedem Baumarkt, ich würde M3x30 nehmen, falls du 25mm dicke Lüfter verbauen möchtest, ohne Lüfter möglichst kurze Schrauben, wenn die Schrauben zu weit hineingedreht werden kannst du ansonsten die darunterliegenden Lamellen  beschädigen!


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lamellen etwas verdrücken ist ja nicht so tragisch... je nachdem wie der Radi aufgebaut ist, können aber auch darunterliegende Rohre beschädigt werden -> Radi wird undicht -> nicht gut

Es gibt auch einige wenige Radiatoren mit M4-Gewinden... in der Regel aber M3; und wenn es nach Mainboard-Schrauben aussieht, werden es höchstwahrscheinlich M3 sein


----------



## wheeler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiss jemand wo es akuell den besten rabatt zu weihnachtszeit gibt? wollte mir den aquaero 5 hohlen,finde den aber nur zum "normalen" preiss,also nirgends rabbatiert.


----------



## rbb (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe mich erst vor kurzen mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung ausseinadergesetzt, der Grund war ganz einfach die Geräuschendwicklung zu reduzieren. Nach Wochenlangem lesen was das beste ist habe ich mich für Aquacomputer Produkte entschieden. Dazu habe habe ich als externe Lösung das aquaduct 720XT Mark III gewählt und als Kühlplatte für die 2 GTX 470 aquagraFX. Für den CPU habe ich mich für den Kryos Kupfekühler entschieden. Nun alles war nicht ganz billig aber ich wollte eine extremlöung die Zukunftsicher ist. Also wenn man was wirklich nettes sein eigen nennen möchte kann er hier ohne nach zu denken zuschlagen....http://youtu.be/AbGaE-39sOI


----------



## <BaSh> (14. Dezember 2011)

Oder man stellt sich eine eigene Wakü zusammen und spart somit Geld.


----------



## axxo (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler:
Hier ist doch noch ein gebrauchter mit allem möglichen Zubehör im Marktplatz zu haben oder nicht mehr?


----------



## wheeler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> @wheeler:
> Hier ist doch noch ein gebrauchter mit allem möglichen Zubehör im Marktplatz zu haben oder nicht mehr?


 
nope lieder nicht


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2011)

@ rudeboy und Axxo:

Alles klar, bin auf eure Posts hin zum Baumarkt und es gibt dort wirklich M3 habe mir jetzt mal verschiedene Längen M3 geholt. Geht Super! Thx

Wo ist bei dem CPU Kühler Zulauf und Ablauf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. Dezember 2011)

Einlass sollte der mittlere sein. Auslass demnach der untere(oder obere wenn man ihn umdreht  )


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2011)

Thx ok dann ist's der untere


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ist es bei der Eheim 600 Station II egal wie ich die Wandlerkarte anschließe? Als egal welches Kabel + und welches - ? Dürfte eigentlich schnurz sein oder?


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Suche nen großen Röhren AGB - um die Größe die ich suche zu veranschaulichen, hab ich ein Bild:




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habe bisher öfter mal Bilder von gesprungen/gesplitterten Röhren AGB's gesehen, 
deswegen frag ich nach nem anständigem  
Benutze AC Dual Protect


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ <BaSh>
Könntest du mal hier drüber schauen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Wie lang geht die Aktion noch mit dem Rabatt für 1 Std?


----------



## Ichbins (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

weiß jemand ob es Adapter von 6Pin auf 2x3Pin Lüfteranschluss gibt?

6Pin oberere Reihe  3Kabel auf >3Pin
       untere Reihe   3Kabel auf >3Pin

will einen Adapter vom Mora zum Tower legen


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie lang geht die Aktion noch mit dem Rabatt für 1 Std?


23.12.11

@orca113 ist egal, da Wechselspannung


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 23.12.11
> 
> @orca113 ist egal, da Wechselspannung


 
Ok,so gesehen sagte ich ja muß ja echon schnurz sein... aber bevor ich nachher nach nem Fehler suche wenn es nicht läuft...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einige wenige Radiatoren mit M4-Gewinden... in der Regel aber M3; und wenn es nach Mainboard-Schrauben aussieht, werden es höchstwahrscheinlich M3 sein



Es gibt auch afaik immer noch welche mit selbstschneidenden und wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, hatte Thermochill was zölliges. Viele Kompaktkühlungen haben es auf alle Fälle.
Sonst schätze ich mal, dass sich M3 (z.B. Magicool und Verwandte) und M4 (z.B. Watercool und Hardwarelabs) die Waage halten.




orca113 schrieb:


> Ist es bei der Eheim 600 Station II egal wie ich die Wandlerkarte anschließe? Als egal welches Kabel + und welches - ? Dürfte eigentlich schnurz sein oder?



Wechselstrom -> es gibt gar kein + und - 




Ichbins schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand ob es Adapter von 6Pin auf 2x3Pin Lüfteranschluss gibt?
> 
> ...


 
Wüsste ich nicht, denn es gibt ja auch keinen 6-Pin-Stecker, den irgendwer für Lüfter nehmen würde 
Normalerweise nimmt man, wenn man mehrere Lüfter zusammenschalten will, einen X auf ?*3pin. Wenn man Lüfter getrennt betreiben will, nimmt man getrennte Kabel. Aber es sollte dich niemand daran hindern, dir Selbst einen Steckverbinder für mehrere Leitungen zu machen - gibt diverse Verbindertypen, für die du Buchsen und Stecker einzeln bekommst.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2011)

Oh Mann E-Technik... Klar kein + und -... Bei Wechselstrom... 

Naja als Metaller lässt man sich von zwei verschieden farbigen Kabeln verunsichern. Auch wenn physikalische Gesetze drüber stehen

Aber bei Dioden spiels ne Rolle?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicherlich. Die haben ne Sperrichtung


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer ob die Aktion von Aquantunig schon war?


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Weihnachtsaktion läuft glaube ich noch 10% gibt's da.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meinte eingentlich das hier:15% Rabatt für eine Std.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo ist das an Temperatur ok? 27 grad unter Prime95? mit Core Temp gemessen. Bei einem FX6100:


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine TJ.Max ist zu niedrig deswegen zeigt er auch so niedrige temps an. Stell die mal auf 100.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie stelle ich die auf 100?


----------



## ConCAD (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@turbosnake: Die 15%-Aktion läuft in diesem Moment


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal eine Frage:
Gibts es unterschiede zwischen Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 und MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC ?


----------



## Schlaefer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo allerseits!

Kurze zwischen Frage: Kann man 2 EK AGB Röhren (60 Durchmesser) mit einem Koolance Reservoir Coupler (auch 60 Durchmesser) verbinden oder gibt es Unterschiede bei den Gewinden?

Wäre super wenn das jemand wüsste. Thx


----------



## Uter (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage:
> Gibts es unterschiede zwischen Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 und MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC ?


 Der GTS ist auf schnelle Lüfter optimiert, der Magicool auf langsamere. Außerdem hat der GTS die bessere Verarbeitung und den höheren Preis. Wenn du Drehzahlen unter 1000rpm nutzen willst, dann würde ich den Magicool kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ConCAD
Danke!
Mal eben ~80€ weniger.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts es nen verbinder um zwei grakas mit 2-3 slot abstand zuverbinden wenn die anschlüsse 2-3mm zu eindander verschoben sind 
wer versetzt eigentlich die anschlüsse nur weil es nen v2 und kein v1 kühler ist


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein gibt es nicht. da hilft nur Anschluss + Stück Schlauch.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geht nicht zu wenig platz
also bleib ich bei 2x 90° anschlüssen mit schlauch  optisch nicht so dolle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt drehbare Doppel-45° Adapter, bei 3 Slot Abstand könnten vielleicht 2-Stück davon hintereinander passen und dann kann man, je nach Verdrehung, einen seitlichen Versatz erreichen. Ansonsten werden Kühler eigentlich immer für eine Karte entwickelt, ohne Rücksicht auf andere.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm mal sehen probier ich mal 
ja aber wens  nen 6970 Typ 1 und 2 kühler ist macht es mehr sinn wenn es sie kompartibel sind


----------



## Jazzman (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
gibts eig. inzwischen Tests von dem Aquacomputer airplex modularity System? Bin irgendwie nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden 
*
*


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Dezember 2011)

Is der Biegeradius zu eng oder geht das noch so?

2te frage: wie fest muss ich mb Kühler festziehen? Hab nur handfest geschraubt.
Und temps von der nb kann ich ja schlecht überprüfen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passt alles.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2011)

Biegeradius ist doch ok. Ist ja nix geknickt gut Handfest ist ok. Sind Federn an den Schrauben?

Habe auch noch ne Frage:

Welche Grakas welcher Hersteller kann ich ohne Garantieverlust auf Wakü umbauen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EVGA und Asus, aber man muss die Bedienungen beachten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm ne EVGA


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mh  gerade die sind soooo teuer... Asus auch...


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na was glaubste warum.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist bei AMD-GPUs die beste Wahl?
Außer der LCS-Modelle.


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Dezember 2011)

Warte bis zum 22. Dez. dann sollen die neuen HD79xx rauskommen. Dann kannst du entweder die neue Reihe kaufen oder die alte günstig abgreifen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meint ihr das wirkt sich auch auf die Preise der GTX aus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das dauert aber noch was bis die alten dann erheblich günstiger werden.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja eine 6950 PCS++.
Ich will aber erstmal wissen was die neuen Karte leisten und dann entscheiden was ich mache.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Dezember 2011)

Jupp sind Federn an den Schrauben.

Hab jetzt noch ne frage, mein durchfluss is rapide eingebrochen seitdem ich die mb Kühler drinn hab. Hatte vorher 105l/h
Und jetzt hab ich 50l/h mit 1 90c Winkel, 1 45c Winkel, nb, sb und 2 mosefet Kühlern mehr. Hatte alle Kühler vorher durchgespült, kann es sein das mein CPU Kühler verstopft ist? 

50l/h sind ja noch nicht bedenklich, doch hab ich Angst das mein durchfluss vollkommen einbricht wenn ich weihnachten noch den Mora mit einbinde.

Meine komplette konfig könnt ihr aus dem Intel sys Profile in meiner sig entnehmen.

Hier nochmal ein Foto der fertigen verschlauchung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dud en CPU-Kühler nicht mitgesäubert hast, ist er wahrscheinlich verstopft. Das gleiche "Problem" habe ich auch.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Dezember 2011)

Jepp den hab ich nicht mitgesäubert. ^^

Ohh man, wie ich mich darauf freu das Ding dann an Weihnachten zu zerlegen *schief*

Beim Cuplex sollte ich ja nicht solche extremen probs Kriegen, den auseinander zu basteln und wieder zusammen zubauen.


----------



## Neox (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Microcool Banchetto 101 Bench Table *


Kann man sowas gut als Wakü Case nutzen? Verstaubt da nicht viel zu viel?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schutz vor Staub haste bei dem Case nicht.


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heist nicht ohne Grund Benchtable.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2011)

Was für Kühler gibt's für mein Board?: 

Asrock 870extreme4

Habe nirgends was gefunden. Gibt's denn Chipsatzkühler oder was weiß ich, die auf jedes Board passen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst mal die Schablonen von Anfi-tec ausdrucken und aufs Board legen.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Jepp den hab ich nicht mitgesäubert. ^^
> 
> Ohh man, wie ich mich darauf freu das Ding dann an Weihnachten zu zerlegen *schief*
> 
> Beim Cuplex sollte ich ja nicht solche extremen probs Kriegen, den auseinander zu basteln und wieder zusammen zubauen.



der kryos lässt sich doch super öffnen und säubern, lediglich 4 schrauben muss man lösen, meiner ist auch mal wieder drann naja


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute mal ne Ganz dumme frage kann ich leitungswasser mit G48 für meine Wakü nehmen ?


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde nein sagen. Denn in Leitungswasser sind Stoffe etc die in destilliertem Wasser nicht vorhanden sein sollten


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also einfach in Baumarkt , das "destillierte" Wasser kaufen und reinschütten?

Ich frage mich wie sinnvoll G48/Innovatek Protect sind.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weiß das desti wasser besser ist nur geht es auch mit Leitungswasser ?

G48 ist halt das was du für autos kaufst das ist ja eh nur Frostschutzmittel und das kommt einfach dazu damit keine Korrosion ensteht


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar geht es. Im Leitungswasser sind halt einfach noch viele Schwebeteilchen, kalk,...
Reines Wasser leitet den Strom eigentlich nicht. Erst durch Schwebeteilchen, salz,... wird es leitet. Da reichen dann allerdings schon geringste Mengen.


----------



## Uter (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch hochreines Wasser leitet Strom. 
Zauberwort: Autoprotolyse. 

Ich würde auf keinen Fall Leitungswasser nutzen. Allein der Kalk sollte als Gegenargument reichen, dieser wird sich aufgrund einer Gleichgewichtsreaktion schön in den Kühlkörpern sammeln. 

1000 mal besser ist reines dest. Wasser, da braucht man dann ohne Alu auch keinen Zusatz mehr und hat unterm Strich das günstigere, leistungsfähigere und umweltverträglichere Kühlmittel.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was denn jetzt?

Wird das Wasser im Schlauch nicht wieder schmutzig?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wird das Wasser im Schlauch nicht wieder schmutzig?


Nur wenn der Schlauch schmutzig ist.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Infothread steht was anderes (sinngemäß).


> . Investitionen in teures Reinstwasser sind somit theoretisch sinnlos und in der Praxis macht es sowieso keinen Unterschied: Staub beim Einfüllen oder schlichtweg der Kontakt mit Metalloberflächen lässt das Wasser wieder Ionen aufnehmen, die Leitfähigkeit steigt.
> Durch Verwendung von destilliertem Wasser liegt sie aber noch immer deutlich unter der von Leitungswasser und es gibt viele Berichte, in denen ein Wasseraustritt keinerlei bleibende Folgen hatte (meine -in dieser Hinsicht umfangreichen- Erfahrungen bestätigen das).


----------



## Clonemaster (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OMG

Hab eben mal probiert wie die Temps aussehen, wenn ich mal im passiv Betrieb BF3 zocke. 
Nach ca. 15min. war ich so in das Spiel vertieft, dass ich vergessen hab, das keine Lüfter an sind 
Folglich hat sich der PC aufgehängt. Hab natürlich mit bösem gerechnet, aber zum Glück ist nichts abgeraucht 
Gut getan hats wohl trotzem nicht, die Pumpe war kaum noch anfassbar, die Schläuch gut warm und die nächsten paar Minuten
kann ich den PC als Heizkörper verwenden, da sich extrem viel warme Luft gestaut hat. 
Naja, die Graka heizt eben ordentlich ein


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber warum bei mir ist CPU im idle bei 15°C und unter Last bei 30°C und GPU bei 25°C idle und 40°C unter last und das  mit einem 360ger und du hast ja 2x420ger

Habe mir jetzt einfach mal Desti wasser gekauft  wollte kein Risiko ein gehen


----------



## Clonemaster (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Aber warum bei mir ist CPU im idle bei 15°C und unter Last bei 30°C und GPU bei 25°C idle und 40°C unter last und das  mit einem 360ger und du hast ja 2x420ger


 
Ich hab 3x480  Aber alle Slim. 
Wie viel Watt hast du denn GPU+CPU? 
Bei mir sinds mind. 450+150W...dann kommt aber noch 
OC dazu 

Bei dem "Test" lief auch kein einziger Lüfter 
Passivleistung der Slimradis ist eben


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen zusammen,
kurz Frage an die Aquaero-Gurus 

Lässt sich die DC12-220 von Phobya über eine Aquaero 4 (ohne Powerbooster) problemlos ansteuern oder lieber direkt ans NT klemmen?

Gruß


----------



## Malkolm (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 6W kann das AE recht problemlos.

Btw: Ich habe gestern unfreiwillig die Passivkühlleistung eines MoRa 3 (senkrecht) getestet. C2Q + GTX570@900MHz F@H Dauerlast (~400W) führen zu einem Delta T von 45K. Definitiv NICHT zu empfehlen. 63°C Wassertemp sind... Zum Glück scheint die Hardware aber alles überstanden zu haben.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Ich hab 3x480  Aber alle Slim.
> Wie viel Watt hast du denn GPU+CPU?
> Bei mir sinds mind. 450+150W...dann kommt aber noch
> OC dazu
> ...


 
Habe das aus meiner SIg und die CPU bei 1,5V laufen bei 4,1Ghz  

GPU wird noch oced


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi zusammen, ich wollte nochml fragen, die Mainboard Wasserkühler die z.b. bei Caseking angeboten werden,(da sind universal dabei) kann man die in der Tat mit jedem Mainboard also auch meinem Asrock 970 Extreme4 ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann sein muss aber nicht. Das wirst wohl nur 100% sehen wenn du sie bestellst und "anprobierst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Lässt sich die DC12-220 von Phobya über eine Aquaero 4 (ohne Powerbooster) problemlos ansteuern oder lieber direkt ans NT klemmen?


Auf Dauer würde das nicht machen, das Problem ist der hohe Anlaufstrom.


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Habe heute meine Innovatek HPPS+ bekommen, und mal reingeschaut...
Da ist so ein rosa-lina "pulver" drin...
Welches ich auch relativ leicht mit dem Finger oder einem nassen tuch wegbekomme!
Sollte ich es nun wegwischen oder ist es wichtig? Pumpe ist gebraucht gekauft worden!


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind Reste von einem Wasserzusatz, die solltest du entfernen.


----------



## MetallSimon (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegwischen. Sind bestimmt irgendwelche Ablagerungen von Farbzusätzen oder Ähnlichem.
Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie? Einfach einmal mit Wasser durchspülen? 
Wie bekomm ich das "schaufelrad" raus? Da is so ein weißer stab drin wo ich meine zu wissen das rote schaufelrädchen dranhängt... ist es normal dass diese konstruktion zur seite "gezogen" wird, als ob es da drin magnetisch ist?


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du Pech hast, dann musst du schrubben, das ist der Nachteil an Wasserzusätzen.

Das Öffnen sollte selbstklärend sein, falls nicht such im Netz, ich kann es nicht erklären.

Ja, das ein Magnet, wie soll die Pumpe auch sonst funktionieren?


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also einfach mal alles abschrubben... 
Soll/kann ich das weiße stäbchen mit dem roten rotor einfach rausziehn und mitsäubern?


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst du rausnehmen aber vorsicht dieses weiße Stäbchen ist die welle und aus Keramik also zerbrechlich. Aber wenn auch nicht so schlimm gibt ja zum Glück alles als Ersatzteile


----------



## Rurdo (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hab mal alles ab bzw durchgespült, alles hab ich nicht rausbekommen, aber den großteil  
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Fall, dass du es nicht ohnehin noch gemerkt hast:
Du kannst nicht nur die Welle, sondern den kompletten Läufer rausnehmen. Der wird nur vom Magneten in der Pumpe gehalten.


----------



## Rurdo (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich gestern eh gemacht...
Noch ne frage...
Wie kann man die WaKü auslassen wenn ich z.b erweitern oder ersetzen will?


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich zieh immer nen Schlauch an ner sicheren Stelle ab, also da wo keine Wassermpfindlichen Bauteile drunter sind.
Da der Mora am Seitenteil außerhalb des Gehäuse hängt kein Problem.
Ansonsten ersmal mit ner Spritze das Wasser ausm AGB ziehen bis nix mehr nachkommt oder wenn du nen Röhren AGB hast kannst den ja "raus" nehmen und das Wasser "rausschütten" vorrausgesetzt die Schläuche daran sind lang genug.


----------



## Spike125 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde in meinem jetzigen Umbau eine Entlüftungsleitung vom tiefsten Punkt aus bis zum oberen Gehäuse Deckel einbauen, das Ganze mit nem Kugelhahn, dann kann Ich die Leitung einfach oben abklemmen und zum Entwässern nach unten in nen Eimer legen.
Aber zur Not kannste die Leitungen auch einfach zuklemmen und abschrauben/ziehen.
Wie Soldat0815 gesagt hat, einfach drauf achten was drunter liegt, und nicht vergessen, wenn das System an 2 Stellen offen ist fängts an rauszusuppen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich werf hier einfach mal folgende frage in den raum^^.

Welches gehäuse ist eurer ansicht nach am besten für eine interne wakü geeignet? wäre super wenn ihr eure entscheidung begründen würdet.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower - black
420er im Deckel und da vorallem auch sehr dicke.
240er am Boden (kommt aufs Netzteil an)
Dann sollte je nach Anzahl der Laufwerke nen 240/280/360er Radi in die Front passen.


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kampfgurke schrieb:


> Welches gehäuse ist eurer ansicht nach am besten für eine interne wakü geeignet?


 Wenn du etwas Spass am Basteln hast, taugt auch das FT02 sehr gut und bietet ohne große Kompromisse Platz für einen 560er + 120er (mehr dazu findest du in meinem Tagebuch in der Sig).


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kampfgurke schrieb:


> Welches gehäuse ist eurer ansicht nach am besten für eine interne wakü geeignet? wäre super wenn ihr eure entscheidung begründen würdet.


 
Das kommt immer drauf an was man sonst noch so für Ansprüche hat  

Natürlich finde ich mein eigenes auch super ^^ Aber es ist groß und unhandlich... trotzdem geh ich damit auf LAN's  
Bedeutet für mich etwas mehr Transportaufwand, dafür 3x480 Radi intern


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es braucht halt Platz.
Mein LianLi hat für das nötige(120er Triple+Dual+Single) auh genug Platz. Praktisch dabei war der fertige Triple Deckel direkt von Lian Li. Leider gibt es den genau wie das Gehäuse(aber da gibts Nachfolger) nicht mehr(zumindest finde ich bei Caseking wo es in die Richtung sonst alles gibt nur noch Dual Varianten).


----------



## Kampfgurke (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schonmal danke für die antworten  Ansprüche hmm es muss gut aussehen schlicht sein und alles intern verbaut werden können. 
möchte das nicht mehr so machen wie bei meinem NZXT phantom da hab ich alles extern gehabt.


----------



## Rabauke (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis jemand von euch zuällig welche Schraubengröße für die Koolance VGA Wasserkühler nötig sind? Hab einen gebraucht gekauft, leider ohne schrauben...


----------



## Spike125 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte da auch mal grad ne kleine Zwischenfrage.
Bin grade mitten in meinem Umbau und erweitere mein System um ne dritte Graka, NB und CPU Kühler und einen MoRa.
Hab mir aber in der ganzen Zeit noch keine Gedanken um die Förderleistung meiner Pumpe gemacht.
Denkt Ihr meine Innovatek HPPS Plus packt das?
Ich weiss, das der Durchfluss an sich keine grosse Rolle spielt, solange ein Minimum nicht unterschritten wird, aber genau das könnte bei mir jetzt der Fall sein.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Habe gestern meinen Schlauch bekommen, und habe es mal mit anschlüssen an AGB/Radiator getestet, wie anziehfest das ganze denn wohl ist.
Mein ernüchterndes ergebnis-> Lässt sich (auch wenn mit etwas mehr kraftaufwendung) sehr einfach rausziehen... ich bin jetzt auch nicht wirklich der muskelprotz ^^
Muss die überwurfmutter ganz unten sein wenn der schlauch dran ist?


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Dezember 2011)

Also ich Krieg meine überwurf Muttern nie ganz drauf, hält aber trotzdem Bombe, ich schraub sie immer so fest wies mit der Hand geht. (manchmal Krieg ich sie dann trotzdem nur wieder mit Werkzeug auf ^^)


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Spike125 Die HPPS schafft das locker.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe die HPPS plus auch.

Und ich kann damit alles bewässern  und für die Konfig sollte das Locker reichen  

@all 

Ich habe einen Singel Bay AGB nur was muss ich da beachten und wie entlüfte ich denn richtig ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich habe einen Singel Bay AGB nur wasm uss ich da beachten und wie entlüfte ich denn richtig ?


so wie jeden anderen AGB auch.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay  das ist top


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (22. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Hab mir vor kurzem ne Wakü geleistet.
Montage lief ohne probleme.
Nur das enlüften macht mir grad schwirigkeiten.
Und zwar hab ich mein AGB seitlich auf eine NTabdekung gestellt.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass durch den Eingang das Wasser immer in den AGB reingeschossen kommt und sich mit der restlichen Luft vermischt und das ganze zu schäumen beginnt. Dadurch zieht die Pumpe Luft und ist unnötig Laut. Hatte mir gedacht das ich den AGB randvoll mit Wasser mache und dadurch den Eingang auch unterwasser zuhaben, nur gibt es dann glaub ein Problem das ein zu hoher Druck entsteht.
Sys:
CPU-kühler: Kyros Derlin auf einem 1090t
Radi: Nova 1080
AGB: Magicool 150
Pumpe: Laing DDC 12V+

Mit den Temps hab ich keine Probleme sind alles mehr als im grünem bereich denke immer meine CPU erfriert xD nur die geräuschkulisse stört.

Fals ihr fragt wieso so ein großer Radi. Lauf nächsten Jahres wird ne neue GK mit eingebunden.
Danke schon im vorraus.
Mfg


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zeig mal nen Bild damit man sieht wie du es am AGB angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (22. Dezember 2011)

Geht leider nicht, da ich über die Feiertage nicht zuhause bin. Ich versuch es mal zu erkleren.
Die Anschlüsse sind alle auf einer Stirnseite des AGBs, in einem Dreieck angeordnet. Oben kommt das Wasser rein vom Radi. Am Eingang ist auch, im AGB, ein Röhrchen. Direckt unterm Eingang ist der Ausgang, ohne Röhrchen, da es der niedrigste punkt ist, damit das Wasser in die Pumpe fließt. In der mitte ist dann noch ein LED anschluss.
Wenn der PC aus ist, ist der Eingang fast komplet unter Wasser. Wenn ich den PC an mache dann ist der AGB etwas mehr als die Hälfte voll.
Hoffe es hilft etwas weiter.


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Dezember 2011)

Was passiert denn wenn du 
a) Die Pumpe drosselst
b) Etwas Wasser nachfüllst.

PS: Ist der Radi der EK Multi... oder der Phobya Ròhren-AGB?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radi ist von Phobya und ich hab nen Röhren Agb von Magicool.
Die Pumpe ist am NT angeschlossen und wüsste jetzt nicht wie sie drosseln sollte.
Sie macht auch nur Lärm durch das Luft ziehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt ich wollte AGB schreiben habe aber Radiator geschrieben, ich würde dann den Eingang unten und den Ausgang, der zur Pumpe führt an die Röhre anschließen.


----------



## Uter (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann würde noch schneller Luft angesaugt werden, da die aufsteigendem Luftblasen aus dem Kreislauf am Auslass vorbei müssten und der AGB eher zu Strudeln neigen würde. 

@Walzerdeluxe:
Füll den AGB voll auf, leer wird er schon von allein.


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde noch schneller Luft angesaugt werden, da die aufsteigendem Luftblasen aus dem Kreislauf am Auslass vorbei müssten und der AGB eher zu Strudeln neigen würde.
> 
> @Walzerdeluxe:
> Füll den AGB voll auf, leer wird er schon von allein.



 @Uter
Ok muss dir zustimmen.


----------



## Rurdo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ist eigentlich der Ein und Auslass bei der HPPS+ ? ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Dezember 2011)

Der Auslass war glaube ich oben und der Einlass unten


----------



## Rurdo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glaubst du oder weißt du?


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sagt denn die Anleitung?


----------



## Rurdo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab keine Anleitung ^^


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (23. Dezember 2011)

Kann man den Agb auch komplet voll machen im Betrieb?


----------



## Rurdo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den AGB kann man theorätisch voll machen...


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (23. Dezember 2011)

Was bedeutet jetzt theoretisch 
Ich denke, dass dann zu hoher druck entsteht wenn der Agb im Betrieb voll ist, da der Radi z.B. nur 2bar aushält und 2bar sind schnell erreicht.


----------



## Rurdo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, ein zu hoher druck entsteht nicht... vorallem weil ja der Druck wieder abgeht, wenn man ein loch aber zuhält, dann baut sich druck auf...


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Ein und Auslass bei der HPPS+ ? ^^


 Wie bei jeder 1046 ist der Einlass mittig auf der quadratischen Seite, der Auslass am Rand der rechteckigen Seite.



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass dann zu hoher druck entsteht wenn der Agb im Betrieb voll ist, da der Radi z.B. nur 2bar aushält und 2bar sind schnell erreicht.


 2 bar erreichst du in einer Wakü mit den typischen Pumpen nicht annähernd. Die Schläuche können die Durckunterschiede etwas ausgleichen und der AGB wird eh immer leerer (v.a. am Anfang wenn doch noch irgendwo die eine oder andere Luftblase versteckt ist), es spricht m.M.n. also nichts dagegen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (23. Dezember 2011)

Ok, danke, werd dann mal nach den feiertagen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, ausprobieren ob das was hilft.


----------



## Rurdo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Wie bei jeder 1046 ist der Einlass mittig auf der quadratischen Seite, der Auslass am Rand der rechteckigen Seite.


 Zuerst dachte ich mir du verarscht mich iwie, aber beim 2ten mal durchlesen hab ich es gecheckt DD
Also das Waagerechte "rohr" ist für zufluss, das senkrechte anschlussstück für abfluss!?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jopp für den großen Durchmesser gibts ja auch so aufsteck AGBs, und die müssen im mer am Eingang sein


----------



## wheeler (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche dfm empfiehlt eigentlich der gewiefte benutzer fuer den ar5 ...standart Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquro, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161

oder gibt es da andere alternativen


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hab den und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem, natürlich gibt es andere, die an anderen steuerungen genauso funktionieren, oder welche die per rpm angabe über das mb ausgelesen werden können (da muss man dann allerdings selber die l/h ausrechnen)


----------



## wheeler (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was..selber ausrechnen ne ne ne  wozu hab ich denn nen ae5 das soll der mir mal schoen anzeigen..wo genau wird der eingebaut,flusstechnisch


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AC DFM ist gut, vergess das Kabel dazu nicht.


----------



## wheeler (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie koennte ich das ......ich habe doch nen systemberater,und das ist auch noch ein guter


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

Wo du den einbaust ist eigentlich ziemlich Rille, hab meinen direkt beim Eingang der Pumpe, da dürfte das langsamste Wasser ankommen. (da aber alles ein geschlossener kreislauf ist dürfte der durchfluss überall gleich sein) bitte belehrt mich falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Volumenstrom ist gleich, aber nicht die Geschwindigkeit an jeder Stelle eines Kreislaufes. Diese ist vom jeweiligen Querschnitt abhängig. So meinst du es doch, oder?


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

Jepp genau ^^


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll ich die Komponenten vor dem Einbau reinigen?
Weil es könnte ja Rückstände dran sein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

Am besten mit ein bisschen cillit Bang reinigen und danach mit dest Wasser durchspülen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fragt sich nur welches?

Das wasser muss ich dann ausm Baumarkt holen fragr sich nur wie viel?


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie welches? Einfaches Destiliertes Wasser halt, ^^

Ich für meine Fälle hab mit gleich ne 5L bottle geholt, kostet doch nur 1-2€


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bezog sich auf das cillit Bang bzw Reiniger.

Das mit dem "dest." Wasser ist klar.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

K, Huch davon gibt es unterschiedliche?? Wusst ich noch garnicht xD

Dann am besten mal auf andere community Mitglieder warten die das öfters benutzen.


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den letzten Beiträgen frage ich mich, warum sich Leute hier mit manchen Dingen so viel Mühe geben!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...asserkuehlungsguide-stand-24-06-11-a.html#8.1

Damit ihr euch nach mehreren tausend Beiträgen nicht zu sehr anstrengt, habe ich den entsprechenden Punkt direkt verlinkt. Lest doch bitte mal und erarbeitet euch diese Kleinigkeiten selbst.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das es das Howto gibt wusste ich, ich wusste nur nicht WO.
Außerdem will ich ungerne der Kühler öffnen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

@Klutten, wir sind halt fleißig und schließlich ist morgen doch Weihnachten ^^


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß, Geschenke verpacken in letzter Sekunde ...und nebenbei noch mal schnell die Wakü fit machen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

Genau ^^


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das dauert bei mir noch bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Außerdem will ich ungerne der Kühler öffnen.


lieber vorher öffnen, als hinter mit der Brühe drin. Von Zeit zu Zeit muss bzw sollte man die Kühler ehh mal öffnen, zum reinigen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt ein EK-Kühler, verliert man da beim öffnen nicht was (ich meine Gewährlesitung)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das es das Howto gibt wusste ich, ich wusste nur nicht WO.



Eben da, wo alle wichtigen Threads verlinkt sind 



> Außerdem will ich ungerne der Kühler öffnen.



Kühler sind meist das kleinere Problem (Koolance ausgenommen). Oft fettfrei und Späne sind auch relativ selten geworden. Wichtig ist, die Radiatoren gründlichst zu spülen.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist halt ein EK-Kühler, verliert man da beim öffnen nicht was (ich meine Gewährlesitung)?


 
Gewährleistung ist staatlich vorgeschrieben und mit Ausnahme des Zusammenbaus (den du ja dann selbst vornimmst), wird sie durch ein Öffnen nicht eingeschränkt. Ob du bei EK die Garantie verlierst, wenn du ihn öffnest, weiß ich gerade nicht. Früher hatten sie entsprechende Siegel, aber ich glaube, das haben sie wieder abgeschafft.


----------



## 4clocker (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gewährleistung ist staatlich vorgeschrieben und mit Ausnahme des Zusammenbaus (den du ja dann selbst vornimmst), wird sie durch ein Öffnen nicht eingeschränkt. Ob du bei EK die Garantie verlierst, wenn du ihn öffnest, weiß ich gerade nicht. Früher hatten sie entsprechende Siegel, aber ich glaube, das haben sie wieder abgeschafft.



Seitdem es Umrüst-Kits für z.B. Sockel 775 auf 1156/1155 gibt müsste doch das zerlegen des Kühlers ganz legitim sein, ohne Garantieverlust. 
Das Öffnen und Reinigen des Kühlers macht in jedem Fall Sinn, mein EK war nach nem halben Jahr schon ziemlich voller Schmodder hinter der Düsenplatte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kriegst auch Autoersatzteile zu kaufen, aber das heißt nicht, dass du Garantie hast, wenn du sie selbst einbaust


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben wahrscheinlich sehr oft Probs gehabt weil so ein Noob mal bissl am Kühler rumgeschraubt und danach seine Hardware geflutet hat aber EK die Schuld geben wollte.
Ich find die Garantie bei sonem Klotz ein Witz. 
Wenn das Ding nach dem Kauf dicht ist hat sich das mit der Garantie erledigt und man kann den Aufkleber vergessen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Siegel ist nur für die Dichtigkeitsgarantie. Wenn der Kühler nach dem Zusammenbau wieder dicht ist, brauchste keine Garantie in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## wheeler (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum sollte ich zum grundreinigen den kuehler oeffnen...das kann man ja mal nach einem jahr betrieb machen,oder wenn man nen gebrauchten gekauft hat,aber als standart sollte ein normales fluten als reinigungsvorgang doch eigentlich reichen oder.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich wollte ma fragen was ihr für lüfter für eueren radiator nehmt. Ich suche auch welche, kann mich aber nicht zwischen noctua nf f12 und noiseblocker m12s2 entscheiden


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler Wie sollen grobe Partikel durch die Feine Struktur/Düsenplatte des Kühlers durch. Ausserdem kommste nicht an alle Ecken ran. Lieber Vorsicht, als Nachsicht. 

@TFTP100 nimm z.b. Noiseblocker PL1/2 oder PK1/2. Noctua sind hässlich und teuer ebenso wie die Mutliframes.


----------



## McZonk (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den NB-Lüftern aber nicht verunsichern lassen: Die schleifen bei der Auslieferung teilweise recht laut, was sich mit den ersten Betriebsstunden dann legt. Bei mir waren das bei einem der 5 Lüfter gewiss 10 Stunden bis er still wurde. Ansonsten sind die - auch was die Ausstattung anbelangt - wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> @wheeler Wie sollen grobe Partikel durch die Feine Struktur/Düsenplatte des Kühlers durch. Ausserdem kommste nicht an alle Ecken ran. Lieber Vorsicht, als Nachsicht.
> 
> @TFTP100 nimm z.b. Noiseblocker PL1/2 oder PK1/2. Noctua sind hässlich und teuer ebenso wie die Mutliframes.



Ich finde die noctua sehen mit beleuchtung sehr geil aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich will eigentlich entweder mutliframe oder noctua.... Der preis ist mir egal, auch wenn deine vom p/l sicher besser sind 
Aber die noctua haben viel mehr druck als die nb.... Dass sollte sich an egen lamellenabständen auszahlen...


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Dezember 2011)

Also von den Multiframe gibt es hier im Forum ein Review. Da sind diese zwar auf einer H100 montiert aber du bekommst einen kleinen Eindruck von den NB.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Dezember 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Also von den Multiframe gibt es hier im Forum ein Review. Da sind diese zwar auf einer H100 montiert aber du bekommst einen kleinen Eindruck von den NB.



Ich hab nur den an net h80 mit nem s3hs gesehen. Hmmm. Die paar grad....


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich finde die noctua sehen mit beleuchtung sehr geil aus:


Mit anderen Worten, wenn die hässliche Farbe überdeckt worden ist, sehen sie "besser" aus.  


*EDIT:* Da der aktuelle Aquatuning Rabattcode nicht klappt, 10% Rabatt aufs übliche bis 31.1.2012 mit *AT-XMAS-2011*


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,
hab da mal ne Frage. Habe mir nen AquagrATIx gekauft. Als lieferumfang war neben einer Verpackung und Montageanleitung dieses hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die größe des Wärmeleitpads so normal und ist es normal, dass es einfach so in der Tüte mit den Schrauben herumfliegt? 

Außerdem wurde der Kühler ziemlich "dreckig" und leicht kratzig (unterseite) geliefert. Die Unterseite ist auch nicht glatt sondern hat so eine art Maserung. Ist das normal? ist mein erster Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kratzer sieht man auf den Bildern leider nicht, sind wirklich nur klein, aber "viele"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mal gerne wissen, in welchem Zustand bei euch die Kühler bisher angekommen sind?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leichte Kratzer oder Frässpuren sind bei AC Kühler leider zum Teil normal. Bei meinem HD 6970 Kühler war die Unterseite schöner als die Oberseite.   Bei mir war das WLP beidseitig mit Folie bedeckt. Die von dir angesprochenen "maserung" sind wahrscheinlich Frässpuren, die Fingerabdrücke und eventuell auch die leichten Kratzer kannste mit Metallpolitur z.b. Nevr Dull wegpolieren.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

Super, dann behalt ich das teil, ist jetzt nicht soo schlimm, hauptsache er funktioniert. Hoffentlich reicht das pad von der menge her ...Die Unterseite sehe ich eh nicht und um die oberseite zu sehen, muss ich ja auch den kopf zwischen boden und graka klemmen  
Ist nur die frage, ob einmal gut durchspuelen reicht, oder ich den kuehler vor der inbetriebnahme öffnen soll?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lieber öffnen, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Super, dann behalt ich das teil, ist jetzt nicht soo schlimm, hauptsache er funktioniert. Hoffentlich reicht das pad von der menge her ...Die Unterseite sehe ich eh nicht und um die oberseite zu sehen, muss ich ja auch den kopf zwischen boden und graka klemmen
> Ist nur die frage, ob einmal gut durchspuelen reicht, oder ich den kuehler vor der inbetriebnahme öffnen soll?



Das Pad sieht aber nciht so optimal aus.....


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke ich auch, ich melde das wahrscheinlich dem Shop. Im Moment bin ich gerade am überlegen, ob es überhaupt der richtige Typ von Kühler ist, es ist schon so lange her, wo ich den ausgesucht hatte, ich weiß nicht mehr, woran ich mich orientiert hatte


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie der richtige Typ? 
Du hast in doch für deine Graka bestellt warum sollte es jetzt aufeinmal der falsche Typ sein?
Das Pad schaut genauso aus wie das was ich und tausend andere bekommen haben, also was da jetzt nicht optimal ausschaut ist mir ein Rätsel.
Das Pad reicht auch locker wenn du dich nicht 2mal verschneidest da nur die Spannungswandler welche bekommen Ram und GPU bekommen ja WLP.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt 2 Kühler :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagrATIx fr HD 6970 und 6950 (Cayman XT) G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagrATIx fr HD 6970 und 6950 (Cayman XT) G1/4 12427

und typ 2 : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagrATIx fr HD 6970 Typ 2 (Cayman XT) G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagrATIx fr HD 6970 Typ 2 (Cayman XT) G1/4 12451

KingPiranhas sprach von einer Bedeckung des WLP von beiden Seiten, habe da schon vergeblich nach einer gesucht und nichts gefunden, fummel das ding so nur kaputt, ist es normal, dass ein WLP eine art gitter in der mitte hat? Das ragt zum Rand leicht raus.

Das WLP hat eine Länge von 6,3 cm.
Wenn das wirklich alles stimmt, würde ich die gleich mal umbauen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das musst du wissen welche Rev du hast.
Hier sind beide Layouts drauf soweit ich seh ist das auffälligste der zusätzliche Spawa also da ist keine Lücke mehr.
EK-FC6970 V2 Nickel - Full Cover for AMD Radeon - VGA Blocks - Blocks

Ja da ist ein Gewebe zwischen.
Ich bilde mir ein das ich auch ewig gekämpft habe bis auf der anderen Seite die Folie wegging.
Die Spawas sind in einer Reihe und recht schmal also sollte das Pad locker reichen wenn du es in der mitte Teilst eventuell sogar drittelst.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke! Ich habe eindeutig den richtigen Kühler, auf meinem PCB steht unten das AMD. 

Ich habe nun wirklich lange dran rumgefummelt und an einer stelle etwas eingeschnitten, da ist nirgendswo ne Folie drauf. Kann ich das auch so verwenden?

Auf dem Bild sieht das mehr aus, als 6,3 cm...


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner Meinung nach ja aber wie gesagt es darf zu 100% keine Folie mehr drauf sein das merkst du normalweiße wenn du die Folie auf der einen Seite abziehst und dann mal beide Seiten anfasst ob noch ne Folie drauf ist.
Wie gesagt ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Fall gehört wo das Pad von AC zu wenig war


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur dumm, wenn ich die Folie auf keiner Seite abziehen kann  Ach, dass ist schwierig. 
Ich werde das Teil jetzt einfach mal zerlegen, zur Not kaufe ich mir noch ein WLP. Könnt ihr mir ja schon einmal eins empfehlen, damit ich das nacher schnell bestellen kann.


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dumm, wenn ich die Folie auf keiner Seite abziehen kann  Ach, dass ist schwierig.
> Ich werde das Teil jetzt einfach mal zerlegen, zur Not kaufe ich mir noch ein WLP. Könnt ihr mir ja schon einmal eins empfehlen, damit ich das nacher schnell bestellen kann.



Vielleicht MX2, hab ich hier noch rumliegen :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ich habe nicht 7euro bezahlt


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Koyote schrieb:


> Nur dumm, wenn ich die Folie auf keiner Seite abziehen kann  Ach, dass ist schwierig.
> Ich werde das Teil jetzt einfach mal zerlegen, zur Not kaufe ich mir noch ein WLP. Könnt ihr mir ja schon einmal eins empfehlen, damit ich das nacher schnell bestellen kann.


 
Das wichtige ist das es die richtige Stärke hat ansonsten sind die alle eigentlich gleichbeschissen was Wärmeübertragung angeht  
WLP wird hier eigentlich für Wärmeleitpaste verwendet also schreib lieber Pad bevor jemand was falsch versteht  
Was ja gerade eben schon passiert ist


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wichtige ist das es die richtige Stärke hat ansonsten sind die alle eigentlich gleichbeschissen was Wärmeübertragung angeht
> WLP wird hier eigentlich für Wärmeleitpaste verwändet also schreib lieber Pad bevor jemand was falsch versteht
> Was ja gerade eben schon passiert ist



Uuups,  XD aber wieso denn pad ich versteh das nicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil keine mir bekannte Wärmeleitpaste auf beiden Seiten  eine Folie hat und auch kein Gewebe zu stabilisierung eingearbeitet ist.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die silberne Halterung um den Chip lasse ich dann bei dem Wasserkühler weg oder?
Ich werde mal versuchen, ob die Schrauben lang genug sind um die Schwarze Backplate noch drauf zu bekommen 

Ich meinte natürlich Pads.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst den Halter an der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Platine oder? Ja den lässt man weg. 
Halte dich zu 100% an die Anleitung dann kann normalerweise nix schief gehen.
Und zieh die Schrauben mit gefühl nur Handfest zu und nicht wie ein Berserker.
wenn du die Backplatte verbauen willst brauchst du eigentlich längere Schrauben.

Hier ne kleine Anleitung
http://www.hardware-factory.com/was...69506970-wasserkuehler-roundup-052011?start=4


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich was ich mit meiner GPU machen soll.
Alternative 1: Kühlerwechseln (ungerne, da sie nicht stabil läuft)
Alternative 2: Powercolor 6970 LCS (da ich Garantie haben möchte)
Alternative 3 EVGA und den Kühler selber wechseln

Ich habe kA was ich machen soll


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Du meinst den Halter an der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Platine oder? Ja den lässt man weg.
> Halte dich zu 100% an die Anleitung dann kann normalerweise nix schief gehen.
> Und zieh die Schrauben mit gefühl nur Handfest zu und nicht wie ein Berserker.
> wenn du die Backplatte verbauen willst brauchst du eigentlich längere Schrauben.
> ...



Danke, ich meinte das Kreuz um die GPU 
Die Federn lasse ich dann auch weg oder? Also die Federn, die beim GPU Kreuz sind. Verschraube dann ohne Federn?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja alles weglassen was zum Standartkühler gehört und nur das Mitgelieferte von AC benutzen.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was ich mit meiner GPU machen soll.
> Alternative 1: Kühlerwechseln (ungerne, da sie nicht stabil läuft)
> Alternative 2: Powercolor 6970 LCS (da ich Garantie haben möchte)
> Alternative 3 EVGA und den Kühler selber wechseln
> ...



Wie die läuft nicht stabil?

Würde wenn dann ne EVGA kaufen


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, das Wärmeleitpad passt nicht, Bilder gibts gleich, schreibe ein Update in mein Tagebuch.

Gibt es Wärmeleitpads speziell von Aquacomputer für AquagrATIx?

Jetzt habe ich über die Feiertage keine Graka


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann muss ich auf noch warten,.

Der AMD Treiber wird häufiger wieder hergestellet.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann muss ich auf noch warten,.
> 
> Der AMD Treiber wird häufiger wieder hergestellet.


 
Sicher das es dann nicht eher am Treiber, als an der Karte liegt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Koyote schrieb:


> Gut, das Wärmeleitpad passt nicht, Bilder gibts gleich, schreibe ein Update in mein Tagebuch.
> 
> Gibt es Wärmeleitpads speziell von Aquacomputer für AquagrATIx?
> 
> Jetzt habe ich über die Feiertage keine Graka



So ein Dreck 
Schreib am besten Aquacomputer an.
Wo hast du den Kühler her?
Hast du das Pad gut zugeschnitten?
Jo zeig am besten mal bilder.
Das schnellste wird wohl sein wenn du am Dienstag in ein PC-Laden gehst und dir eins kaufst.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem geht jetzt schon ziemlich lange so.
zT gab esauch Bluescreens und es passirte nur im Idle.

Deswegen schließe ich ein Treiberproblem aus.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Allerdings ohne Bluescreens. Immer wieder kam die Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde
nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt" .. oder so ähnlich. 
War auch mit AMD/ATi, aber iwann war der Fehler weg. Weiß nicht mehr was ich gemacht habe, aber Graka hab ich nicht
getauscht. Hmm... hast du sie schon länger oder kannst sie noch zurückschicken?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich schon länger März/April.
Hier der Thread dazu.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Habe ich schon länger März/April.
> Hier der Thread dazu.


 
Blöd  

Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall eine neue EVGA holen wenns geht. Kühler selber wechseln, weil die Fertig-Wakü-Karten 
so nen extremen nonsense Zuschlag haben oO Das Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber usw. kannst dann gar nicht mehr
haben weil du ja dann auch zu den Grünen wechseln musst


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die LCS gehen noch 150€ über der Asus DCII, wenn man bedenkt das der Kühler schon 90€ kostet geht der Preis iO.
Aber die Evgas sind ja leider deutlich teurer, jetzt heißt es warten auf die Nextgen Nvidias.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> So ein Dreck
> Schreib am besten Aquacomputer an.
> Wo hast du den Kühler her?
> Hast du das Pad gut zugeschnitten?
> ...


 Hi, hier das Bild : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst, ist es zu kurz, oder soll ich das längs halbieren? Würde glaube ich auch nicht ganz passen...

Nach was soll ich im Laden schauen? Da muss es ja irgentwelche Unterschiede geben, will da nicht wieder was falsches kaufen


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst es schon passend schneiden, ist aber auch mehrfach gesagt worden bzw steht in der Anleitung.  Die Ausrede es war keine Anleitung dabei zählt nicht, die Anleitung gibt es auch im Netz.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist auch ne Anleitung dabei, aber das Teil ist doch dann zu schmal  Das alte Pad ist nur 2mm schmäler als das neue, da werde ich das neue wohl kaum längs halbieren können, oder kommt das durch den "Anpressdruck"?

EDIT: Wenn man sich bei der Bilderanleitung das pad ansieht : http://www.hardware-factory.com/was...69506970-wasserkuehler-roundup-052011?start=4

Dann sieht man deutlich, dass es die gleiche breite hat aber viel länger ist.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das blöde ist nur wenn ich wirklich eine NVIDA nehmen, brauche ich 2 damit ich 3 Monitore nutzen kann.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann brauchst du auch 2x Wasserkühler, ist halt je nach Budget ein Nachteil 
Und ein passendes Board noch.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen will ich ja eingentlich bei AMD bleiben.
Ich hoffe mal das man 2 GPU mit 560W betreiben kann.

Board und CPU kommen eh neu, hängt alles von den Monitoren ab.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Koyote
Jetzt schau nicht stur auf die Anleitung oder Bilder im Netz weil das bringt dir nix schau das an was du hast.
Wenn ich mir die Spawas anschauen dann kannst du die doch locker abdecken auch wenn du das Pad in der mitte Längs halbierst weil die doch viel schmäler sind wie das Pad.
Das hab ich aber vorhin auch schon geschrieben 
Sei bissl flexibel und lass dir was einfallen was nicht passt wird passend gemacht und das Pad in der mitte zu teilen ist ja noch eins der leichtesten Dinge da hatten ander schon größere Probs.

Schau mal wie ich mein Pad zugeschnitten habe


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, wenn ich euch nerve, aber ich will die 6970 nicht in die Luft sprengen 

Also ich habe das Teil jetzt einfach mal draufgeklatscht, stimmt es so? Auf den Rest kommt ja dann nur noch Paste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht doch gut aus. Das die Menge an PAD bei AC bisschen wenig ist, stimmt schon. Aber es ist nicht unmöglich das mit der Menge zu schaffen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na also geht doch   Jetzt hast doch sicher auch noch was vom Pad übrig.
Schaut sehr gut aus.
Ja auf den ram und der gpu kommt WLP drauf.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, habe das Teil jetzt montiert. Vielen Dank.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> warum sollte ich zum grundreinigen den kuehler oeffnen...das kann man ja mal nach einem jahr betrieb machen,oder wenn man nen gebrauchten gekauft hat,aber als standart sollte ein normales fluten als reinigungsvorgang doch eigentlich reichen oder.



Ich hatte noch keinen Kühler, der Fett o.ä. enthielt, aber schon mangelhaft entgratet Kühler oder welche mir Frässpänen drin. Sowas sollte nicht sein, aber man wird es nur los, wenn man ihn öffnet. Also: Normalerweise sollte man gar nichts machen müssen, aber wenn es wirklich nötig ist, was zu machen, dann reicht fluten oftmals nicht aus.




Koyote schrieb:


> Nur dumm, wenn ich die Folie auf keiner Seite abziehen kann  Ach, dass ist schwierig.
> Ich werde das Teil jetzt einfach mal zerlegen, zur Not kaufe ich mir noch ein WLP. Könnt ihr mir ja schon einmal eins empfehlen, damit ich das nacher schnell bestellen kann.



Dicke musst du von AC erfragen, von der Verarbeitung her fand ich die Phobya-Pads, die ich für meinen RAM hatte, sehr überzeugend.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Das blöde ist nur wenn ich wirklich eine NVIDA nehmen, brauche ich 2 damit ich 3 Monitore nutzen kann.


 
Wenn du drei Monitore nimmst, die dir auch wirklich mehr Fläche bieten, als verfügbare einzelne, dann brauchst du zwei Karten doch schon allein der Leistung wegen 
(und wenn du die zusätzliche nur 2D nutzt, kannst du ja was billiges, kleines passives nehmen)


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mir diese Benches anschaue:Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 18) - ComputerBase denke ich das eine 7970 Ausreichen wird logischerweise nicht auf Sehr hoch.

Das mit dem 3D muss ich mir noch überlegen ohne den Preis zu kenne sieht der LG 27" mit 3D fast ohne Rahmen sehr gut aus (Wann ist die CES?).

Ich weiß über NVIDA und mehrere Monitore leider nicht so gut bescheidt, gibt es da eine Übersicht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reichen 2 Mora2 Core um ca.300Watt passiv zu Kühlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

theoretisch schon.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre geil
Q6600 mit GTX460SLI passiv gekühlt
Dann warte ich mal auf meinen 2ten Mora2


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaub aber nicht das du dann die selben Temperaturen hast.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn alles bei ca. 60Grad bleibt dann bin ich glücklich 
Wir werden sehn jetzt kann ichs noch weniger erwarten.


----------



## wheeler (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mal jemand den code von at hier posten fuer die 10 prozent aktion ueber weihnachten.bekomme den hier im urlaub irgendwie nicht angezeigt,und wollte morgen eigentlich bestellen.
gruss

wheeler


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thread. Hab eich gestern gepostet.


----------



## mehmi (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Soldat0815

Was spricht denn gegen 2-3 Lüfter pro Radiator. Selbst wenn die nur auf 400-500rpm laufen, sind die doch weitaus leistungsfähiger als eine Passivkühlung


----------



## mehmi (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier stand mist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mehmi schrieb:


> @Soldat0815
> Was spricht denn gegen 2-3 Lüfter pro Radiator. Selbst wenn die nur auf 400-500rpm laufen, sind die doch weitaus leistungsfähiger als eine Passivkühlung


 
Es spricht nix dagegen mommentan sind 9 Scythe Slipstream 500rpm am Mora2 und ich bin mit der Lautstärke sehr zufrieden 
Aber hey ich fänds noch geiler wenn an den Radis kein Lüfter drann wäre 
Vorallem hat mein Gehäuse ziemlich einseitige last und wenn auf beiden seiten nen Mora hängt schauts bestimm auch geil aus
Versuch da jetzt keinen Sinn zu finden, den gibts nicht, ich verstehs selber nicht warum ich den 2ten gekauft habe


----------



## mehmi (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich glaub das sieht schon recht gut aus. Du könntest du natürlich mit 90° Winkeln an den Seiten montieren. Dann sieht es aus wie ein Flugzeug


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Soldat0815 waagerecht ist der Mo-Ra 2 core im Passivmodus effektiver als Senkrecht.


----------



## mehmi (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hätte die Idee sogar noch nen "Sinn"


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist mir schon klar das der waagrecht mehr bringt, aber auch bissl mehr Platz braucht. 
Und an die Seitenwand wird bissl schwer von daher keine Option da schnall ich lieber paar Lüfter druff oder kauf mir nen dritten


----------



## Peacemaker_bin (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ... oder kauf mir nen dritten



Bau dir doch ein Haus draus


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum nicht direkt den großen AC Gigant?


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr nen trick, wie ich bei schraubtüllen vermeide, dass sich der schlauch mitdreht?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr nen trick, wie ich bei schraubtüllen vermeide, dass sich der schlauch mitdreht?



Ka vielleicht schlauch festhalten.... Aber ich kenn mich eh nich aus. Wann kommen denn die nächsten bilder!


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Dezember 2011)

Was hilft ist wenn man das ensprechende Ende befeuchtet.


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Aber nur mit wasser oder? Also schmiere benutzt man nicht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich machs mit bissl Spucke

@KingPiranhas
Jo der iss schon geil aber ich will erstmal den Preis des "kleinen" wissen bei 200-300€ könnts was werden  
Mann, die Teile sind echt geil


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Dein Ernst?  
Versuche das nacher mal mit wasser, weil meine sind leicht eingedreht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich steck den schlauch drauf dann bissl Spucke an die Finger und den Schlauch außen "befeuchten" das klappt immer wunderbar.


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke, ich nehm dann ein feuchtes Tuch


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hui da ist aber einer Etepetete


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Der schlauch ist zu gut für meine Spucke :p


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Dezember 2011)

Hab es auch bei mir gemacht mit en bissel Speichel. Steht glaub im nem Guide, dass das was hilft.


----------



## wheeler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thread. Hab eich gestern gepostet.


bei dem code bekomme ich aber nix angezeigt,das ich rabatt bekommen habe.ich kann nur am ende ,weil bestellwert ueber 100 euro auswaehlen zwischen vohbya und at lanyard lol...das waere ja ne tolle aktion.....geht bei keinem der header bei at mit dem rabatt code..


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erst anmelden, dann den Code im fertigen Warenkorb eingeben.


----------



## wheeler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Erst anmelden, dann den Code im fertigen Warenkorb eingeben.



hab ich doch,trotzdem steh da nix von rabatt in der endabrechnung,aber ich versuchs gerne nochmal lol,muss ja gehen


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne ganz dumme frage, kann es sein, dass ein agb nen einlass und nen auslass hat und man nicht entscheiden kann, wie rum?


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auf den AGB an aber dein Röhren AGB hat kein festgelegten Ein- oder Ausgang


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Gut, ich hab gerade echt an meiner wahrnehmung gezweifelt. Ist eindeutig die pumpe, die probleme macht.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du nutzt doch deinen AGB horizontal, oder? Da kann es schnell zu dem Problem kommen, dass Luftblasen angesaugt werden - ergo die Pumpe Störgeräusche erzeugt. Du solltest mit Hilfe des Wasserstandes und eventuell einer Beruhigung (z.b ein Schlauch auf der Innenseite eines Anschlusses) dafür sorgen, dass Ein- und Auslass sich so wenig als möglich stören. Bei senkrechter Nutzung tritt das Problem auch, aber nicht so deutlich auf.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Dezember 2011)

Das gleiche Problem, wie Klutten beschrieben hat, hab ich. Hoffe das es verschwindet wenn ich den Agb komplett voll mit Wasser hab.


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Klutten, das Problem scheint aber die Pumpe zu sein, ich habe den AGB gedreht, gewendet, geschüttelt wie ich wollte, da kam nix. In der Pumpe war Wasser, das wurde aber nicht weiter gepumpt. Mit einer anderen Pumpe von XSPC, die ja sozusagen in einem AGB sitzt, funktioniert es. Ich werde mal einen Test mit der Pumpe machen, ob sie überhaupt funktionsfähig ist und werde sie dann wieder in den Wasserkreislauf einbauen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe falsch angeschlossen? Welche Pumpe haste denn?


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe eine laing ddc1+ - funktioniert nicht

Die funktionierende ist eine von xspc, ich glaube iwas mit 450, so ne tauchpumpe im plexikasten


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft die DDC-1+ denn, wenn du sie in einem kleinen Probreislauf betreibst? Falls nicht, ist die Pumpe bzw. deren Elektronik höchstwahrscheinlich im Eimer. Dann hilft evtl. noch ne Ersatzplatine. Ansonsten kann es höchstens noch sein, dass durchs festschrauben des Deckel der Rotor festgeklemmt wurde - soll auch noch ab und an vorkommen, mit inigen Deckeln. 

Die DDC-1+ sind, nach der Anzahl der Meldungen, ziemlich Defekt-anfällig, wenn man es mit der DDC-1T vergleicht. Besonders wenn sie nicht zusätzlich gekühlt werden, laufen die DDC-1+ gern mal heiß und starten irgendwann nicht mehr. Hab ich über jahre hinweg immer wieder gehört. Mit meinen DDC-1T (hatte/habe mehrere) gab es da nie Probleme.


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Danke, den tedt werde ich wie gesagt morgen machen


----------



## 4clocker (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit 180er Radis gemacht?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Radiator Dual 180 Magicool Radiator Dual 180 35398
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme 400 Phobya Xtreme 400 35311
Mir geht gerade die Idee durch den Kopf mir ein Enermax Fulmo GT zu holen und da jeweils so einen Radi im Boden und Deckel zu verbasteln


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das wäre geil
> Q6600 mit GTX460SLI passiv gekühlt
> Dann warte ich mal auf meinen 2ten Mora2



Q6600 + 460 SLI sollte aber über 300 W kommen.
Auch bei 300 W würde mich ein Delta von 20 K nicht überraschen. (was natürlich immer noch ausreichend ist, einen aber ggf. eher zu deutlich besseren aktiven Temperaturen verleitet, solange der Rechner selbst eh nicht lautlos ist)




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Warum nicht direkt den großen AC Gigant?


 
Der ist auch nicht gerade für Konvektion optimiert


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Q6600 + 460 SLI sollte aber über 300 W kommen.
> Auch bei 300 W würde mich ein Delta von 20 K nicht überraschen. (was natürlich immer noch ausreichend ist, einen aber ggf. eher zu deutlich besseren aktiven Temperaturen verleitet, solange der Rechner selbst eh nicht lautlos ist)


 
Hab alles undervoltet CPU läuf mit 1,0875V und beide GPUs mit 0,95V.
Also mommentan sind das "lauteste" die 9Lüfter am Mora2.


----------



## VoodooChile (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Koyote schrieb:


> Danke Klutten, das Problem scheint aber die Pumpe zu sein, ich habe den AGB gedreht, gewendet, geschüttelt wie ich wollte, da kam nix. In der Pumpe war Wasser, das wurde aber nicht weiter gepumpt.


Das hatte ich bei meiner DDC1+ auch solange noch kleine Luftblasen im Pumpeninneren waren.
Geholfen hat es die Pumpe mehrmals hintereinander nur für 5-10Sekunden laufen zu lassen, und im angeschalteten Zustand soweit möglich in alle Richtungen zu kippen/drehen.

Oder du machst den Schlauch am Ausgang nochmal ab und saugst mit dem Mund Wasser durch bis die Pumpe luftleer ist. Kommt halt bei Antikorrosionzusätzen nicht so gut


----------



## Koyote (26. Dezember 2011)

Danke, ich werde es morgen noch einmal mit 2 eimern und der pumpe versuchen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag
Wollt wissen was ihr von Universal VGA-Kühler haltet?
Wie z.B. den hir Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF - Acetal
Da mein GK im non-ref. ist (Sapphire 5850 rev. 2) und ich mir nicht unbedingt nen neuen kühler kaufen will wenn ich die GK wechsel.
Was mich auch zubedenken gibt sind die Temperaturen bei den RAM und SPAWAS, da diese dann nur über passiv Kühlkörper gekühlt werden.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler ist gut und für die GPU mehr als ausreichend.
Die Wandler sind, wie du ganz richtig erkannt hast, problematisch.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt doch von Alpenföhn bzw. gab es doch das Lüftermontage set fürn Peter extra zukaufen. Wenn ich da 1-2 120mm/140mm montire und die dann auf die GK blassen lasse. sollten die Spawas genung kühle Luft abbekommen? Anderst ist es ja bei normalen VGA-Luftkühler ja auch nicht. Oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walzerdeluxe auf die Spawas kannste z.b. universelle Kühler von Anfitec montieren (falls einer passt). Die RAM Bausteine brauchen nur einen leichten Luftzug. Falls du noch Passivkühler hast, kannste die noch drauf hauen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. Dezember 2011)

Mal kucken ob Anfitec da was hat.
Gebe es sonst noch eine möglichkeit?


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Ne neue grafikkarte und nen komplettkühler kaufen


----------



## 4clocker (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Wollt wissen was ihr von Universal VGA-Kühler haltet?
> Wie z.B. den hir Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF - Acetal
> Da mein GK im non-ref. ist (Sapphire 5850 rev. 2) und ich mir nicht unbedingt nen neuen kühler kaufen will wenn ich die GK wechsel.
> ...



geht auch billiger
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Alphacool HF 38 Missouri Alphacool HF 38 Missouri EOL 11092

oder noch billiger, man muss den Kühler aber wahrscheinlich passend basteln
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS GP3X-NV40 6800/7800/7900 Alphacool NexXxoS GP3X-NV40 ATI 46xx,54xx,55xx,56xx 11056


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. Dezember 2011)

@Koyote
Neu Gk und Kühler ist mir zu teuer. Da reicht mir meine noch.
@4clocker
Mir gehts nur noch um die Kühlung der Spannungswandler ob eine assive reicht oder man nen extra Kühler braucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Es gibt doch von Alpenföhn bzw. gab es doch das Lüftermontage set fürn Peter extra zukaufen. Wenn ich da 1-2 120mm/140mm montire und die dann auf die GK blassen lasse. sollten die Spawas genung kühle Luft abbekommen? Anderst ist es ja bei normalen VGA-Luftkühler ja auch nicht. Oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch


 
Nö, da liegst du richtig. Wenn man einen passenden Kühler für das PCB bekommt und mit Lüftern leben kann, ist GPU-only recht leicht machbar. (ist aber eben oft auch nicht der Fall)


----------



## 4clocker (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walzerdeluxe
Um was für ne Graka gehts denn?
Ist da ne Grundplatte drauf?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie warm dürfen die Spanungswandler denn werden?
Hab nen test gefunden von Gpu-olny-kühlern. Wo alles mit Passiven Kühlern bestück war. War bei einer 5870. Wenn ich ihn finde Poste ich den Link.
@4clocker
Es ist eine Sapphire HD5850 Rev.2

Edit: Test gefunden.
http://www.pureoverclock.com/article1242.html


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade eine duenne schaumschicht im agb gesichtet, wenn ich der agb kippe, so das die schicht nicht unter wasser ist und dann wieder wasser drueber laufen lasse, passiert auch nicht viel. Sieht auch nicht aus wie normale luftbläschen, irgentwie beängstigend, was koennte da los sein?

Optisch wie ein belag, wie ne duenne ungerade mit luftblaesschen eisschicht, was es aber mit sicherheit nicht ist...


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Waren warscheinlich noch reste im Radi nimm nen Zewa und "wisch" die schicht weg hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Ärgert mich sehr  reste vom cilit bang? Hatte das doch so gut ausgewaschen  dann mach ich das mal sauber, aber nicht heute. Was kann da alles passieren? Kann sich das auch im kuehler ablagern?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer weis, wer weis....


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht du?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry die Glaskugel ist leider kaputt und der Reparaturdienst hat zur Zeit Urlaub.


----------



## 4clocker (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sapphire HD5850 Rev.2


Die müsste doch schon einen Kühler auf den Spawas haben?

Ich hatte auf meiner GTX470 anfangs auch nur einen GPU-only Kühler. Auf den Spawas war noch die original Grundplatte zur Kühlung + ein 92er Lüfter @7Volt. 
Hat ohne Probleme funktioniert also dürfte es bei dir mit einem leichten Luftstrom auch kein Problem sein.



> Ärgert mich sehr  reste vom cilit bang? Hatte das doch so gut ausgewaschen  dann mach ich das mal sauber, aber nicht heute. Was kann da alles passieren? Kann sich das auch im kuehler ablagern?


Oh ja in so nem Kühler sammelt sich mit der Zeit so einiges an.
In meinem Heatkiller hatte sich nach etwas über einem halben Jahr ganz schön viel Schmodder hinter der Düsenplatte angesammelt obwohl ich alles vorher durchgewaschen habe.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (28. Dezember 2011)

@4clocker
Wie hattest du den Lüfter montiert?

Weiß jemand ob der http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ater-Blocks-EK-FC5870-V2-AcetalEN::14818.html auf meine Karte past?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ärgert mich sehr  reste vom cilit bang? Hatte das doch so gut ausgewaschen  dann mach ich das mal sauber, aber nicht heute. Was kann da alles passieren? Kann sich das auch im kuehler ablagern?


 
Reste vom Cilit Bang oder noch bissl Fertigungsrückstände usw. das wirst du wohl nur rausfinden wenn du das Analysieren lässt.
Einfach garnicht drüber Nachdenken, du kannst die Wakü noch so oft spülen es wird sich immer irgendwo etwas lösen wenn nicht am Anfang dann nach ner Zeit.
Was passieren kann? Vieles oder auch einfach garnix wo ich erstmal von 2ten ausgehe. Wie gesagt das hatte ich auch und nachdem ich diese Schicht mir nem Zewa aufgewischt/aufgesaugt hatte wars weg und kam nicht mehr.
Ich glaub egal welche Wakü du nach einem Jahr aufmachst du wirst bei jeder irgendwas an Schmodder finden der sich irgendwo abgesetzt hat, meist halt bei den Düse des CPU-Kühlers. Von daher nicht soviele gedanken machen solange das Wasser noch zirkuliert und die Temps net innen Himmel schießen passt alles


----------



## axxo (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir heute ein neues Motherboard "geleistet" (naja das alte ging kaputt  ), ein Asus Maximus Gene-Z Z68, und zwar handelt es sich um genau das hier:

http://p.gzhls.at/640354.jpg

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Wasserkühler ich da verbauen kann möglichst was hübsches aus Nickel, mir ist wichtig das sowohl Mosfet wie auch SB oder NB Chip gekühlt sind.
Ich dachte da zb an: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - EN (Nickel) 15266

Aber da fehlt ja dann noch was für den Rest, gibts da nichts von Anfitec, Watercool oder meinentwegen auch L.E. ?  Bin für alle Vorschläge offen also als her damit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SB und NB bei diesem Board zu kühlen wird sehr schwer. Das Problem: Es gibt keine NB und keine SB. 
Nur einen PCH. Und den kann man eigentlich auch nicht kühlen, nur dekorieren. Denn "kühlen" beinhaltet die Abfuhr von Wärme und bei 7 W TDP kann davon keine Rede sein 

Falls du das Serien-Alu-Blech loswerden unbedingt loswerden willst, könnte das hier aber vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 2x Mora2 Core kühlen 360Watt bei ca.22° Zimmertemp siehe Anhang, Wassertemp liegt bei ca.46°.
Für den Sommer wirds wohl nicht reichen da werd ich dann die CPU auch auf standarttakt laufen lassen müssen mit 1,1Volt oder ich hab dann schon nen core i5 Sandy der ja bissl Kühler ist wie der Q6600.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm wundert mich das ihr alle solche Temp's habet -.-

Ich habe mit einem 360ger  mit einer CPU und einer graka (Beide Oced)

Habe mein AMD Phenom II X4 955 auf 4,2Ghz bei 1,36V und meine Graka auch oced. 

die temps gehen bei der graka max auf 55°C hoch und die CPU 40°C unter volllast bei Prime 95 und Furmark.


Aber mal ne andere frage reicht eine Phobya 240 für 1xNova und einen 360ger ? im Kreislauf sind 2xHD5850 und ein FX8120 alles wird stark oced also ist ein bench Rechner vom kumpel oder sollte er lieber zu einer Innovatek HPPS plus greifen ?


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mit 240 und 280 nur phenom II 965 28-35 Grad.


----------



## axxo (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,hab mal ne Frage zur Montage meines Mosfet Kühlers, es handelt sich um diesen hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - EN (Nickel) 15266

In der Anleitung steht, man solle die 2 Wärmeleitpads zuschneiden,damit sie nur auf den Mosfet Chips sitzen, außérdem soll man auf jeden Mosfet Chip noch etwas WLP draufgeben um die Performance zu verbessern. 

Nun meine Fragen: 
Kann ich nicht einfach die Wärmeleitpads der Original Mosfetkühler drauflegen? 
Oder kann ich nicht einfach den Streifen von EK WB komplett aufkleben, ohne da rumzuschnippeln?
Und kann ich die Tropfen Wärmeleitpaste nich einfach weglassen,das gibt meiner Meinung nach doch nur ne riesen Sauerei!!

edit:hier ein Link zur Montage-Anleitung http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109815182.pdf

edit2: Ok auf der Onlineanleitung erkenn ich nun wie es gemeint ist, die im Karton ist Schwarz-Weiss da erkennt man nix. Sorry für die dummen fragen!!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Aber mal ne andere frage reicht eine Phobya 240 für 1xNova und einen 360ger ? im Kreislauf sind 2xHD5850 und ein FX8120 alles wird stark oced also ist ein bench Rechner vom kumpel oder sollte er lieber zu einer Innovatek HPPS plus greifen ?


Die Pumpe reicht. Den 360er könnte er aus dem Kreislauf nehmen.




> Kann ich nicht einfach die Wärmeleitpads der Original Mosfetkühler drauflegen?


Ja.



> Oder kann ich nicht einfach den Streifen von EK WB komplett aufkleben, ohne da rumzuschnippeln?


Wenn das Pad immer noch reicht, warum nicht.



> Und kann ich die Tropfen Wärmeleitpaste nich einfach weglassen,das gibt meiner Meinung nach doch nur ne riesen Sauerei!!


Das gibt nicht nur ne Sauerei, sondern es verbessert nicht wirklich die Performance.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Hmm wundert mich das ihr alle solche Temp's habet -.-
> 
> Ich habe mit einem 360ger  mit einer CPU und einer graka (Beide Oced)
> 
> ...



Vorher mit nur einem Mora2 mit 9 Lüftern hatte ich auch bessere Temps da sind die zwei GTX460 max 40° warm geworden und die CPU 50°, aber komplett passiv ist halt doch was anderes


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay stimmt bei mir ist es Aktiv mit 3 TB Silence gereglt  

@KingPiranhas: Meinst du wirklich das ist genug ? Denn ich denke mir das die zuwenig leistung hat ist halt kein Richtiger Nova oder mora ist halt so ein Dicker Car Radi also wenn man ihn vergleichen wollte wäre es ein Dicker Mora


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein "echter" 1080er (vollbestückt) schafft 3x GTX480 oder 580 und nen i7 locker.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr hattet solche Temperaturanzeigen - die Temperaturen können ganz wo anderes gelegen haben . 
Ausgelesene Sensorwerte haben ungefähr die Bedeutung eines mittelgroßen grauen Steins inmitten einer Steinwüste 
Was man festhalten kann: Die Systeme waren/sind wohl nicht zu heiß. Das war´s aber auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also 2x Mora2 Core kühlen 360Watt bei ca.22° Zimmertemp siehe Anhang, Wassertemp liegt bei ca.46°.
> Für den Sommer wirds wohl nicht reichen da werd ich dann die CPU auch auf standarttakt laufen lassen müssen mit 1,1Volt oder ich hab dann schon nen core i5 Sandy der ja bissl Kühler ist wie der Q6600.


 
20% mehr Verbrauch (wie erwartet) und 20% höheres Delta - na wenn ich da mal nicht gut geschätzt habe 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Q6600 + 460 SLI sollte aber über 300 W kommen.
> Auch bei 300 W würde mich ein Delta von 20 K nicht überraschen.


----------



## axxo (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat vielleicht noch einer von euch für mich vom Heatkiller 3, da sind so hellgraue Ringe als Zwischenstücke mit bei 1-2 Stück, ich wäre echt sehr dankbar.Glaube nämlich nicht das man die einzeln nachbestellen kann.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das der die TDP schafft war mir klar.
Nur ob die Pumpe das schaft ist meine frage  ist eine Phobya 260 glaube

Oder sollte ich die gegen eine innovatek HPPS plaus tauschen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool liefert auf Anfrage fast alles auch einzeln, aber ich (als gebraucht-Übernehmer) kann mich an keine Ringe erinnern. Sind vielleicht Unterlegscheiben fürs Mainboard gemeint? Sowas man bekommt man mit etwas Glück auch im gut sortierten Baumarkt. (Bei mir im Baushaus bei den fertig abgepackten Schrauben, Ziernägeln,...)


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 20% mehr Verbrauch (wie erwartet) und 20% höheres Delta - na wenn ich da mal nicht gut geschätzt habe


 
Mit den Temps lagst du richtig 
Nur hab ich die CPU wieder auf 3Ghz übertaktet nachdem es mit dem niedrigeren Takt und 1,1Volt Tempmäßig noch so gut aussah. 
Hab jetzt auch nen neues Wattmerssgerät das Voltkraft Monitor 3000 weil das Aldiding irgendwie nicht wirklich gut war. 
Mit Standarttakt und 1,1V braucht das System 320Watt mit dem neuen Messgerät also 10% mehr wie mit dem alten gemessen


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.O.Bolaji ich glaube nicht das die Pumpe ihren Dienst verweigert.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Das der die TDP schafft war mir klar.
> Nur ob die Pumpe das schaft ist meine frage  ist eine Phobya 260 glaube
> 
> Oder sollte ich die gegen eine innovatek HPPS plaus tauschen ?


 
Was hättest du dadurch gewonnen? Die Pumpen sind etwa gleich stark. Die Phobya mit 2,6m Förderhöhe ist sogar tendenziell etwas stärker. 
Beide sind aber völlig ausreichend.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Höö warum kostet die Phobya dann die Hälfte ?


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil´s Billig-Glumb ist  - und weil Inno sowieso immer extrem teuer ist  

Die Inno Pumpe basiert halt auf einer soliden Eheim 1046 made in Germany, während die Phobya nichts anderes als eine billige umgelabelte Jingway DP-600P aus Taiwan ist.

Die Phobya Pumpen (genau wie EK, DD, und wer halt noch alles Jingways verkauft) sind halt lauter und voraussichtlich nicht so haltbar wie Eheim-basierte Pumpen. Nichts desto trotz kann man die nutzen, wenn einen das Betriebsgeräusch und die Vibrationen nicht stört. Unter den Billig-Pumpen sind die Jingways noch mit die besten. Die Stärke von Wakü-Pumpen wird massiv überbewertet, weil man davon an sich nichts hat (außer i. d. R. mehr Lärm und größere Zahlen auf der Durchflussanzeige). Praktischen Nährwert hat das aber wenig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn's ne Eheim sein soll dann wohl am ehesten ne AS XT.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann jedem zur Eheim 1046 raten lauft echt schön ruhig und schaft mein System ohne Probs. Das sind immerhin 2Grakas+Cpu+2xMora2.

Guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## axxo (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider ging mein Post von gestern komplett verloren. Also ich hab ja ein neues Mainboard und das ist auch schon fleissig mit Wasserkühlung bestückt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis jetzt nicht, was ich mit dem Passivkühler des Z68 Chips unten machen soll.
Sollte es ein Wasserkühler werden,müssen die Anschlüsse so liegen,das die genau zwischen den beiden PCI Slots sind, da dort 2x6950 verbaut werden. 
Jetzt hab ich folgende möglichkeiten überlegt: 
-Einen EK mit Plexitop zuverbauen so im Look des Mosfetkühler (also mit Nickelboden)
-Einen Kühler mit Acetal/POM holen und das mit Echtcarbon überziehen wie ich es beim Ramkühler gemacht habe(sieht man auf dem Bild noch nicht, das Laminat trocknet noch immer durch!)
-Den Passivkühler einfach drauflassen und mit ner Carbonplatte covern,entlacken und hochglanz polieren(hab ich mit den Leisten außen am Gehäuse so gemacht,oder vernickeln lassen.
-Den Watercool NB1 in Silver Nickel
-Oder Irgendetwas cooles, was ihr mir vorschlagt.....

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## 4clocker (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walzerdeluxe

Schau mal hier
CoolingConfigurator.com
und hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC5870 V2 Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC5870 V2 Acetal 12347
und evtl da

ATI HD 58XX WAKÜ Sammel-Thread [2] - Forum de Luxx

Den Lüfter hab ich einfach nur mit nem Kabelbinder ran gepfuscht, war nur zum testen, hat aber gut funktioniert. Mittlerweile hab ich aber auch auf die Spawas nen Wasserkühler gebastelt, einfach nen alten CPU Kühler auf die Graka-Grundplatte geschraubt. 

evtl hilft dir das hier
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lian Li » Lian Li BS-07B PCI Kühler 140 mm - black

@AXXO
evtl den hier
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p854_Alphacool-NexXxoS-NB-SLI1-Northbridge-EOL.html
Carbonfolie drauf kleben oder schwarz lacken
Den Kühler sieht man doch sowieso fast nicht mehr durch die beiden Grakas durch
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...PS-ASUS-Maximus-4-Gene-Z-Southbridge-POM.html


----------



## Soap313 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaubt/Wisst ihr dass man die XSPC X2O aus ca. 3-4 Metern entfernung noch hören kann.Mir gefällt die Kombi von Pumpe und AGB echt gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt vom Ohr und der Umgebung ab. Wenn alles andere still ist, höre ich selbst meinen Monitor aus 3-4 m Entfernung...


----------



## Soap313 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich trau dem ganzen nicht so.Dann wird ein 5,25 AGB und ne Phobya DC-260 dass is dann wenigstens unhörbar!


----------



## axxo (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4clocker schrieb:


> @AXXO
> evtl den hier
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS NB-SLI1 Northbridge EOL Alphacool NexXxoS NB-SLI1 Northbridge EOL 14010
> Carbonfolie drauf kleben oder schwarz lacken
> ...


 
Ja der untere schaut gut aus, den dann noch am Boden vernickeln und das POM mit Carbonfleece überziehen. Carbonfolie möchte ich um jeden Preis vermeiden(und wenn dann nur 3M DI-Noc Folie),falls ich einen Worklog mache bzw wenn dann Bilder vom Endresultat im Frühjahr/Sommer Online gehen,wisst ihr warum.

Bin gerade am Alu polieren, so eine Drecksarbeit,aber das Ergebnis lohnt


----------



## Malkolm (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DC-260 ist zwar kein Schreihals, unhörbar aber auch nicht


----------



## Soap313 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich kann sie aufjedenfall aus 3-4 Meter nicht hören


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja aufem sandwich hörst du die 100% nicht mehr hatte die selber aber die Innovatek ist trotz alldem leiser  

Und wenn der pc 2m weg steht hörst du die nicht mehr. und mein pc steht direkt unterm tisch und man hört nur die 2,5zoll hdd


----------



## Rurdo (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es denn möglich den Watercool HK LC 3.0 OHNE Backplate auf nem AM3 System zu befestigen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ist möglich.


----------



## Koyote (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur immer gut schauen, ob sich das Board biegt


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (1. Januar 2012)

Danke @ 4clocker werd mir dann den 5870 V2 Kühler holen. Wenn der doch nicht passt wird er zurück geschickt


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt zwar  ist das paket da.
Aber  ich habe  kein destilliertes Wasser hier.
Kann man auch normales Leitungswasser benutzen?


----------



## <BaSh> (2. Januar 2012)

Destilliertes Wasser bekommste im Baumakrt für ca 2€ @5l


----------



## 4clocker (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder aus dem Wäschetrockner, mit Frischeduft


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das weiß ich auch.
Nur komme ich nicht schnell zu einem Baumarkt.


----------



## 4clocker (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch.
> Nur komme ich nicht schnell zu einem Baumarkt.


Dann doch der Wäschetrockner, ist am billigsten


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haben wir nicht.


----------



## oanvoanc (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde kein normales wasser verwenden.
immer destilliertes und am besten noch mit wasserzusatz. dann bist du auf der sicheren seite und mußt in ein paar wochen keine algen entfernen


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu den Algen habe ich nichts gefunden (weder hier im Guide noch wo anders), also halte ich das für eine Mythos.


----------



## Uter (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man Leitungswasser nutzt halte ich Algen für mögliche, bei dest. Wasser nicht (zumindest bei guter Reinigung und ohne Licht).
Mehr Sorgen würde mir aber der Kalk bereiten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Januar 2012)

Bin uters Meinung Kalk wird da eher das Problem sein.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch zu irgend einem Laden gehen und das dort kaufen. Z.b. im Rewe haben se 1 liter flaschen und 5liter knister für nen Paar euro  ich glaube die 5liter die ich mir geholt haben waren 2,50€ oder so. Im minipreis haben se es auch


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würde ich auch tun, aber ich aber keine Lust 5Liter nach Hause zu tragen.

Dann warte ich halt noch etwas.


Ich muss eh noch Sachen vorbereiten.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja bin mit dem Fahrrad knapp3Km gefahren damit   von daher 


Wenn man deine Wakü gehen soll musst du dich wohl erbahmen und kurz gehen  

oder warte bis alles da ist und hol es dann


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Sachen sind alle schon da, hat mich selber überrascht, dachte das dauert noch.

Ich kann mich auch fahren lassen, da 5kg kanpp 1 Km schleppen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann man nur so faul sein


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie meinst du das?

Ich muss mir hier auch mal Platz schaffen damit ich vernüftig arbeiten kann, vorher hat das ganze keinen Sinn.
Das mache ich wohl auch gleich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch fahren lassen, da 5kg kanpp 1 Km schleppen.


 
Ich meine das.


----------



## <BaSh> (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5kg sind doch kein Gewicht. Oder nehm dir einfach einen Rucksack mit


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Er kann keine 1km mit 5kg "Last" laufen? Das laufen manche abgesehen von den Ferien täglich mit manchmal mehr als 5kg - Es gibt da solche Menschen die sich Schüler nennen.
Musste gerade so lachen, als ich das gelesen habe, spätestens bei Soldats post dann


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich einen Rucksack mitnehmen würde es gehen.
Nur ich denke nicht das er 5Kg aushält.

Deswegen geht das nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich rate dir zum Bund zu gehen dann wirst du mal sehen wieviel km man auch mit 30-50kg Gepäck marschieren kann da ist der km mit 5kilo nenn Witz dagegen


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird immer lustiger, ein Rucksack der keine 5kg aushält? Hast du keinen gescheiten Schulranzen? Ich glaub mit deinem körperlichen Zustand solltest du eher ins Krankenhaus und keine Wakü bauen, ich hab mal gehört so ein Radiator kann über 1,7kg wiegen, das könnte zu viel für dich werden


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das es geht bezweifel ich überhaupt nicht.

Und die Schultausche auspacken, habe ich keine Lust bei dem Zeug das da drin ist.
Und andere Rucksack wird es wahrscheinlich nicht aushalten, da die Naht so schon nicht gehalten hat.


----------



## Uter (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zum Bund zu gehen dann wirst du  mal sehen wieviel km man auch mit 30-50kg Gepäck marschieren kann da ist  der km mit 5kilo nenn Witz dagegen


 Hey, wir sind hier in einem PC-Forum, alles was mehr auf die Waage bringt als eine Maus ist unzumutbar schwer. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das es geht bezweifel ich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Und die Schultausche auspacken, habe ich keine Lust bei dem Zeug das da drin ist.
> Und andere Rucksack wird es wahrscheinlich nicht aushalten, da die Naht so schon nicht gehalten hat.


Du kannst auch 2l o.ä. nehmen, dann brauchst du auch keine Tasche.


----------



## Koyote (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 
Naja, wenn du zu schwach und zu faul bist kann man dir wohl auch nicht mehr helfen


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin weder zu schwach noch zu faul.

Außerdem ist es mittlerweile da.


----------



## steinschock (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Bau den PC aber auf dem Boden zusammen sonst musst du Möbelpacker o.ä nehmen um den dann vom Tisch zu bekommen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht wieder, Case und Paketinhalt ergben wohl mindest. 20KG.
Ich bekomme ihn schon wieder runter, ich muss ihn ja nicht minutenlang tragen.


----------



## axxo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte dafür keinen neuen Thread eröffnen aber ich hab mal ne simple Frage: Wenn ich die Wassermenge und den Durchfluß verdopple,erhöht sich dadurch (natürlich nicht im gleichen Maße,aber in irgendeinem bemerkbaren Bereich) die Kühlleistung? Also z.B. 2 AGBs / 3 Radis und 2 Laing D5 auf Full-Power? Weil desto mehr Wassermenge,desto,mehr Wärme wird doch benötigt um diese aufzuhitzen (aber auch zu kühlen,oder?). Gibts da irgendwo vielleicht entsprechende Guides über Sinn und unsinn einer Wasserkühlung mit mehr als 2Liter Volumen und >160l/h Pumpenleistung?


----------



## rUdeBoy (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchfluss:
Mehr ist besser... jedoch über den üblichen 60L/h steigt dir Kühlleistung nicht mehr sonderlich an... mehr ja, aber nicht viel. Heutige Kühler dürften mit Hilfe ihrer Feinstruktur schon unter 60L/h ihre Leistung entfalten.

Wassermenge:
Kühlleistung wird (über der Durchflussgrenze) nur noch über die Kühlfläche bestimmt. Mehr Wassermenge bedeutet lediglich, dass das System träger reagiert... es dauert nur länger bis die Wassertemperatur sich auf einen Wert einpendelt...


----------



## 4clocker (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Weil desto mehr Wassermenge,desto,mehr Wärme wird doch benötigt um diese aufzuhitzen


Ist relativ egal weil sich die Wassertemp nach ner gewissen Zeit auf ein stabiles Level einpendelt. Zumindest solange die Radifläche außreichend ist
Du fängst an zu zocken - die Wassertemp erhöht sich nach 20 Minuten von sagen wir mal 25° auf 35°
Nach ner halben Stunde liegt die Wassertemp dann bei 40° und dann tut sich gar nix mehr nach oben.
Das einzige das was bringt ist mehr Radifläche. Durchfluss ist zwar nicht egal aber zu vernachlässigen, es sei denn du hast mehrere Düsenkühler im Kreislauf



> Ich bin weder zu schwach noch zu faul.


Wie würdest du´s dann beschreiben


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die mehrkosten lohnen nicht dann lieber nen großen Radi wie den Phobya1080 mit 9 Lüftern nehmen das bringt am Ende mehr Kühlleistung.


----------



## axxo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühlfläche ist im Moment auf 420+240(aber geplante 480,warte auf Post)+120. Die 2 AGBs möchte ich eigentlich auch eher als optischen Gag verbauen (wie so ne Art Waage-Balken System im Auto von der Optik her), und deswegen hat es mich eben interessiert ob ich durch die zusätzliche Wassermenge vielleicht auch noch einen Leistungsvorteil oder sogar noch mit einem Nachteil rechnen muß,das ist alles. Das Elysium ist einfach viel zu groß, da kann man wirklich alles doppelt und dreifach verbauen ehe das mal anständig gefüllt aussieht


----------



## VoodooChile (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein träges System ist garnicht so schlecht. Dann kann man auch mal kurzzeitig mehr Leistung reingeben als der Radiator wegschafft ohne das die Wassertemperatur kritische Werte annimmt 

Bei meinem alten PC hatte ich nach diversen halbherzigen Reperaturmaßnahmen ne Regentonne halb so groß wie der Bigtower als AGB danebenstehen... war gerade nix anderes da und danach war ich immer zu faul (scheint bei WaKüern recht verbreitet zu sein?! Siehe turbosnake's Wasserdilemma ) nochmal alle Schläuche weg zu machen. Das lief dann mit nem 120er Radi wo vorher ein 360er nötig war. Sah etwas seltsam aus aber


----------



## Koyote (3. Januar 2012)

Bzgl. Durchfluss, schau dir mal das 1000l/h tagebuch an!


----------



## 4clocker (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kühlfläche ist im Moment auf 420+240


Ist für deinen 2600K  und die 6950 schon ausreichend, noch ein 480er dazu und du musst dir keine Sorgen mehr machen. Da kannst du alle Lüfter @5Volt laufen lassen und es kühlt immernoch genug 
2 AGBs in reihe oder parallel? Naja genau genommen gibt der AGB ja auch Wärme an die Umgebung ab, nur halt nicht der Rede wert im Vergleich mit nem Radi


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß irgendwie nicht wo ich den AGB hintun soll.

Case:Fractal Design Arc Mini
AGB:LUND Pom Plex Reservoir

Zwsichen HDD und LW Schacht ist zu wenig Platz.


----------



## axxo (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4clocker schrieb:


> Ist für deinen 2600K  und die 6950 schon ausreichend, noch ein 480er dazu und du musst dir keine Sorgen mehr machen. Da kannst du alle Lüfter @5Volt laufen lassen und es kühlt immernoch genug
> 2 AGBs in reihe oder parallel? Naja genau genommen gibt der AGB ja auch Wärme an die Umgebung ab, nur halt nicht der Rede wert im Vergleich mit nem Radi



Die beiden AGBs würden dann genau im Luftstrom des davor hochkant verbauten Radis sitzen, also auch noch mal Kaltluft bekommen .


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche WLP ist besser:
Arctic MX-4 oder Artic Silver 5?


----------



## ConCAD (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die MX-4 ist besser. Hier gibts nen Review dazu.


----------



## Koyote (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,
nochmal vielen dank an Kingpiranhas und Soldat, die mir mit dem Kühler geholfen haben.  Das Teil scheint erst einmal ganz gut zu sitzen.
Heute sind meine restlichen Tüllen gekommen. Hab die Grafikkarte eingebaut und lass die ganze Kiste ohne AGB aber mit einer XSPC 450 Pumpe laufen, daich nicht weiß ob meine Laing noch geht.  
Nach den ersten Minuten nur Surfen usw. sieht mein Kistchen von den Temperaturen her so aus - Anhang bitte öffnen, wollte das nicht einbinden - groß

Die Wassertemperatur liegt so bei 22,7°C. Ich finde die Temperaturen ganz annehmbar, denke aber da geht noch mehr. Habe ja jetzt 240 slim und 280. Ich denke ich könnte mit mehr Radifläche die Temperaturen näher in richtung Wassertemp. prügeln / das ganze auf weniger RPM laufen lassen, auch wenn das irgentwie im Moment für mich von der Lautstärke her nicht störend ist.
Muss jetzt mal meinen GPU Meter mit der 6970 vertraut machen, dann kann ich auch die ersten Benchmarks machen bzw. die Komponenten mal für ne Stunde auslasten. Melde mich dann wieder, lasse das System erst noch ein bisschen im Idle laufen. Die Temperaturen sollten sich ja nach ner halben stunde oder so eingependelt haben. 

Was haltet ihr von den Temperaturen für einen 240 slim und einen 280?

Gruß Koyote


----------



## ConCAD (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind alles Idle-Temperaturen, richtig? Die sind schon gut, aber mess mal die Temps unter Last, die sind deutlich aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Koyote (3. Januar 2012)

Jop, sind noch im Idle. Ich lasse gleich mal Furmark und Prime laufen. Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo leute......schaut mal hier....ein absolutes schnäpchen!.....

noch mehr gefunden!......hä?.....hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das zweite wird denk ich ein Komma-Fehler sein...
ähnlich wie hier:
ENERMAX T.B.SILENCE UCTB14 Lüfter 140 mm Gehäuselüfter (4713157730589) | eBay
Nur das bei den Lüffis schon 49 Leute zugeschlagen haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Koyote schrieb:


> Wird immer lustiger, ein Rucksack der keine 5kg aushält? Hast du keinen gescheiten Schulranzen? Ich glaub mit deinem körperlichen Zustand solltest du eher ins Krankenhaus und keine Wakü bauen, ich hab mal gehört so ein Radiator kann über 1,7kg wiegen, das könnte zu viel für dich werden


 
Der Mora3 kommt auf 5 kg und der Cora 1042 sogar auf 7 kg 




Uter schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind hier in einem PC-Forum, alles was mehr auf die Waage bringt als eine Maus ist unzumutbar schwer.



Mir sind die meisten Mäuse zu leicht 




axxo schrieb:


> Ich möchte dafür keinen neuen Thread eröffnen aber ich hab mal ne simple Frage: Wenn ich die Wassermenge und den Durchfluß verdopple,erhöht sich dadurch (natürlich nicht im gleichen Maße,aber in irgendeinem bemerkbaren Bereich) die Kühlleistung? Also z.B. 2 AGBs / 3 Radis und 2 Laing D5 auf Full-Power? Weil desto mehr Wassermenge,desto,mehr Wärme wird doch benötigt um diese aufzuhitzen (aber auch zu kühlen,oder?). Gibts da irgendwo vielleicht entsprechende Guides über Sinn und unsinn einer Wasserkühlung mit mehr als 2Liter Volumen und >160l/h Pumpenleistung?



Es gibt hier einen Guide und der sagt auch zu diesem Thema etwas.
Aber um es kurz zu machen: Die Zahl der Kühler und Radiatoren zu verdoppeln (nein, ich weiß nicht, wie zwei Kühler auf eine nicht-Slot-CPU passen, aber irgend eine kreative Aufgabe muss man halt mal selbst lösen) wäre wichtiger, denn der Wärmetransport zwischen beiden ist kein limitierender Faktor.




Elvis3000 schrieb:


> hallo leute......schaut mal hier....ein absolutes schnäpchen!.....
> 
> noch mehr gefunden!......hä?.....hab ich was verpasst?


 

Entweder werden Drogen- und Waffenhandel mitlerweile über Scheinauktionen auf eBay abgewickelt oder es gibt einen "retro"-Modus.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welche Bigtower kann man einen Röhren AGB so einabauen das man ihn durch das Window sehen kann?


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So einen habe ich schon an einem Fenster montiert gesehen.


----------



## Uter (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir sind die meisten Mäuse zu leicht


Bei dem Gewicht deines Computers ist es auch kein Wunder, dass du trainiert bist. 

Wenns schon um Schnäppchen geht, den Raystorm gibt es jetzt auch als Vollkupferversion.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Januar 2012)

Im Haf-X kann man den Röhren AGB sehen wenn er rechts neben dem Mainboard angebracht ist.


----------



## COD-Gamer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr den so von salzsäure im kreislauf ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine Frage meinste du wohl nicht Ernst oder?


----------



## COD-Gamer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

türlich 
also nich pur 100ml auf 1 l


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich eher was du dir davon erhoffst außer das es alles angreift/zerstört


----------



## COD-Gamer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es zerstört nich alles kupfer zerstört es nicht die schläuche überleben es auch  und die pumpe auch^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wenn DU meinst, hau rein!


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was hast du damit gewonnen?


----------



## COD-Gamer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lüft seit 2 tage 24/7  morgen wird schmutz fänger greinigt und  kreislauf erneuert ohne säure^^
es is alles sauber besonder sind mir alle 2 wochen  alle kühler verstopft  joa und nu is salzsäure drin   wird schön mit 3bar aus gespült und fertisch


----------



## Timmynator (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das:



COD-Gamer schrieb:


> es is alles sauber


steht in ziemlichem Widerspruch zu:



> sind mir alle 2 wochen  alle kühler verstopft



Hast du vor Inbetriebnahme mal deine gesamte Kühlung inkl. Radiatoren _sorgfältig _gespült?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



COD-Gamer schrieb:


> es zerstört nich alles kupfer zerstört es nicht die schläuche überleben es auch  und die pumpe auch^^


 
"Überleben" oder "macht ihnen nichts aus"?
Elektrokorrosion sollte jedenfalls spürbar ansteigen (bei mir hat höher konzentrierte Zitronensäure für das Nickel in einigen Anschlüssen gereich).


----------



## axxo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Verbindung zwischen Heatkiller und Mosfetkühler wohl dicht bleiben wird?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde die Strecke gerne nur mit Verbindern herstellen, allerdings hab ich das Problem das das zu eng wird um beidseitig Gewinde einzudrehen. Würden da diese "Anti-Twist" Teile von Bitspower helfen oder wozu sind die gut? Ansonsten dachte ich an Plexi SLI-Verbinder und 2 Endstücke.....

edit:sorry für das übel unscharfe bild...

edit: natürlich undicht,warum sollte ich auch glück haben?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine dumme frage 

Kann man mit der Scythe Kaza master Ace auch die wassertempratur anzeigen lassen ? 

z.b. hier mit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Fass-O-Matic Temperatursensor Innovatek Fass-O-Matic Temperatursensor 52146


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, sind alles 10kOhm Sensoren - auch der Wassertemp-Sensor von Inno (gibt zwar günstigere, aber der ist qualitativ recht ordentlich).


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay das ist top


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man einen Röhren AGB auch waagrecht und recht weit unten einbauen?

Laut Guide spricht gegen letzteres ja nichts.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB ist an der Pumpe ganz unten im Gehäuse also das geht.
Den RöhrenAGB kannst du auch Waagerecht einbauen jedoch wird es da schwerer mit befüllen aber ansonsten gehts.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst du beides machen, aber die Pumpen sind nicht selbstansaugend. Das Wasser muss von alleine die Pumpenkammer fluten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gegen letzteres spricht bei einem Röhren-AGB nichts, was nicht auch bei anderen AGBs dagegen spricht.
Waagerecht reduziert die Funktionalität aber deutlich. Zum einen ist der vertikale Abstand zwischen Ein- und Auslass ein wichtiger Faktor bei der Luftabscheidung und natürlich bei den zulässigen Füllstandsschwankungen (hierbei auch bedenken, dass der Wasserspiegel in Ruhe nicht bis unter den Einlass sinken sollte, wenn der AGB unten liegt), zum anderen kann man einen Röhren-AGB in der Position schlichtweg nicht befüllen.


----------



## Templar (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wen Dan würde Ich den Röhren-AGB Leicht schräg Stellen,Dah du gösersn Füllstand ereichen kanst. und damit auch zuverlässiger ein ansaugen von Luft Verhindern kannst.
Mfg Templar


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werde ich es sein lassen bzw das Case wird dann nicht kommen.

Muss ich weiter suchen,  dann würde ich das hier nehmen:Antec Eleven Hundred schwarz mit Sichtfenster (0761345-15950-0) | Geizhals Deutschland
Passt der AGB neben das Mobo so das man ihn sehen kann?


----------



## axxo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Little Preview. Dicht(vorerst bin mal gespannt obs hält), brummt auch bei 12V nicht, und was besseres ist mir mit den hässlichen Q-Stücken nicht eingefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss das Shoggy noch Schwarz färben....edit: und unbedingt lernen anständige Bilder zu machen, man erkennt ja schonwieder komplett nichts....

Ist das eigentlich normal das sich Kupfer dunkelschwarz verfärbt? Kann das bisher nur bei meinem GPU Kühler feststellen, da aber sehr stark,sieht unschön aus um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ist das eigentlich normal das sich Kupfer dunkelschwarz verfärbt? Kann das bisher nur bei meinem GPU Kühler feststellen, da aber sehr stark,sieht unschön aus um ehrlich zu sein.


Ja ist normal. Normalerweise dauert der Prozess eine ganze Weile. Durch Fingerabdrücke oder Feuchtigkeit wird der Prozess beschleunigt.


----------



## VoodooChile (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal das sich Kupfer dunkelschwarz verfärbt? Kann das bisher nur bei meinem GPU Kühler feststellen, da aber sehr stark,sieht unschön aus um ehrlich zu sein.


Wenns dich sehr stört => konz. Ameisensäure! Nen Lappen tränken, einmal drüberwischen und Kupferteile glänzen wie neu


----------



## axxo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs mit NeverDull gereinigt, aber den Trick mit der Ameisensäure kenn ich noch aus der KFZ Tuning-Szene


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist mit dem AGB nochwas eingefallen:
Ich könnte ihn an das Lüftergitter des hecklücfters hängen und ihn auf den Kopf stellen damir Ein und Auslaus oben sind.
Nur ist er dann dicht?

Und wie geht das auf:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - LUND Pom Plex Reservoir LUND Pom Plex Reservoir 45204
Ich hab es schon probiert hat aber nicht geklappt.


----------



## wheeler (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
hab meinen aquaero 5 jetzt hier und lese mich gerade bischen rein.
bei AC steht folgendes auf der DL seite:





> *Hinweis: *die aquasuite 2012 kann nur mit dem aquaero  5/aquaduct mk4 verwendet werden



was ist denn aquaduct mk4????


----------



## ConCAD (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> was ist denn aquaduct mk4????


 
Das Aquaduct Mark IV: Aqua Computer Webshop - aquaduct 360 XT mark IV ceramic externe Wasserkühlung 11225


----------



## wheeler (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah,ok danke,dann kann ich den 2012 er ja verwenden


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> was ist denn aquaduct mk4????


www.GIDF.de 

EDIT: zu lammsam.


----------



## wheeler (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund
> 
> EDIT: zu lammsam.


wenn ich immer google nutzen würde,oder wenn das alle machen würden,wäre es hier aber ganz schon tot..du warst zu langsam....und "der schnellere" war sogar besser als dein "tip"


----------



## Koyote (6. Januar 2012)

Wie hoch darf die wassertemperatur maximal werden? Habe im idle ca. 23 und unter last 27-29.


----------



## wheeler (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klingt doch gut,wieviel radifläche? was wird gekühlt (oder sagtest du das schon?????)


----------



## Koyote (6. Januar 2012)

240 slim und 280. Gekühlt wird das, was du in der sig siehst, nur gpu und cpu also amd 965 und 6970. 

Lüfter laufen voll. Nb xl2 und xk2. 

Ich lüfte gerade, da gehts in bf3 sogar bis max. 24 grad.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mit meinem Passivsystem Wassertemps unter Volllast bis ca.50°


----------



## ConCAD (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mir persönlich wäre eine Wassertemp von 50°C zu hoch, ich regel die Lüfter immer so, dass ich auf max ~35°C komme.


----------



## Koyote (6. Januar 2012)

Bin jetzt auf 22,9 in bf3, mein zimmer brauchte mal frischluft.


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem Passivsystem Wassertemps unter Volllast bis ca.50°


50°C hatte ich passiv auch schon, sogar etwas mehr, ich fände es für den Alltag trotzdem grenzwertig, wenn auch machbar.



ConCAD schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich wäre eine Wassertemp von 50°C zu hoch, ich regel die Lüfter immer so, dass ich auf max ~35°C komme.


 Das kann man sich natürlich als persönliches Max. setzen, für viele sollte es jedoch unerreichbar sein (ich z.B. habe im Sommer locker mal 35°C im Gehäuseinneren).


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir ist mit dem AGB nochwas eingefallen:
> Ich könnte ihn an das Lüftergitter des hecklücfters hängen und ihn auf den Kopf stellen damir Ein und Auslaus oben sind.
> Nur ist er dann dicht?
> 
> ...


Kann dazu einer was sagen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin grad bissl am Reserven austesten und hab die CPU und GPU übertaktet mit Spannungserhöhung sind mommenten 500Watt was aus der Steckdose gezogen werden und natürlich auch richtig einheizen. 
Mommentan läuft Prime + 2xF@H für meine beiden Grakas und nach 1std. bin ich auf 55° Wassertemp und steigt so wie es aussieht nicht weiter  
Da das Szenario so normal nie passiert sind meine Temps bei nur F@H auf den Grakas oder Zocken weit niedriger da kommt das Wasser auf ca. 45° 
Also sollte es auch für den Sommer reichen bei normaler Verwendung.

@turbosnake
Warum sollte er dann nicht dicht sein nur Frage ich mich wie du den Befüllst wenn die Anschlüsse oben sind stellst du den PC dann aufn Kopf?
Und achte darauf das der Einlauf auch unter Wasser ist sonst geht die Luft zurück ins System.


----------



## wheeler (7. Januar 2012)

Mal ne^^ Frage zum ae5: das Tacho / USB Kabel welches von der aquastream zum mb ging geht das jetzt zum aquaero ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist egal du kannst es machen wie du willst.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Malkom und Soldat0815 könnte ich eure Hilfe eventuell für das Update der Beispielkonfiguration erbeten? Wenn ja klären wir den Rest am besten per PN


----------



## Malkolm (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar

*doofe 5 Zeichen Begrenzung*


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Türlich


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend.
Ich hab 2 fragen.
1: hab meine schöne und bis jetzt auch treue 5850 unter Wasser gesezt. Nun hab ich aber ein prob die temps gehen vollkommen aus der reihe.
Unter luft waren die Temps alles gleich (Mem schader und Gpu) bei max80°C nun tanzt die Mem aus der reihe und wird bei games wie skyrim teils über 100°C wärend die anderen schön human bei unter 40°C sind.
Wisst ihr iventuell eine lösung?
2: Meine Pumpe (Laing DDC 1Plus blauer rotor) hört sich so an als würde ein 120mm be quiet lüfter auf vollen turen laufen. Es hört sich auch so an als würde sie immer etwas anlauf nehmen und wieder rumtergehen.

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen?
Mfg Walzer


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1: Kühler falsch montiert
2: Die 1Plus ist lauter da hättest eher die normale nehmen müssen.


----------



## wheeler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
wollte mir neue tüllen (anstatt schraubis) und schlauch hohlen.
finde aber nicht den richtigen schlauch....bin zu deppert...wollte mir tycoon schlauch hohlen.....nur welchen???
soll für diese tüllen sein:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - silber vernickelt 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - silber vernickelt 63274


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Januar 2012)

Kühler hab ich 1 zu 1 nach anleitung montiert.
Hab die laing ddc 1 plus genommen da ich genügend durchfluss haben wollte.
Ein kumpel von mir hat die normale und die hört man nicht raus aber auch er hat ein geräusch als würde sie immer wieder neuen schwung holen.


----------



## wheeler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> hi
> wollte mir neue tüllen (anstatt schraubis) und schlauch hohlen.
> finde aber nicht den richtigen schlauch....bin zu deppert...wollte mir tycoon schlauch hohlen.....nur welchen???
> soll für diese tüllen sein:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - silber vernickelt 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - silber vernickelt 63274


 
könnte der schlauch passen`?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm klar (7/16"ID) Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm (7/16"ID) Clear 59004


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Kühler hab ich 1 zu 1 nach anleitung montiert.
> Hab die laing ddc 1 plus genommen da ich genügend durchfluss haben wollte.
> Ein kumpel von mir hat die normale und die hört man nicht raus aber auch er hat ein geräusch als würde sie immer wieder neuen schwung holen.


 
Da die Temps nur bei den Rams nicht passt ist da anscheinend doch was falsch.

Die normale ist auch leiser als die Plus der Durchfluss spielt heute keine große Rolle mehr durch die Düsenbauweise aber naja jetzt hast sie und musst damit auskommen oder du drosselst sie aber dazu brauchst nen Regler der stark ist und am besten den Anlaufstrom einstellen kannst.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Januar 2012)

Wegen Gk hab ich gelesen das diese Mem die Speichereinheit des GPUchips ist. Was ich recht komisch finde da auf dem Chip Wlp drauf ist hauch dünn.
Wegen der pumpe kann es sein, dass der Deckel zufest drauf ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Mem dingens ist soweit ich weis ein Teil im GPU Chip.
Ja der Deckel könnte zu fest montiert worden sein.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Januar 2012)

Der Deckel sollte am einfachste zu lösen sein.
Das mit der Gk find ich wirklich komisch.


----------



## Cey (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin!

Meine Laing Pumpe spinnt die letzten Tage herum. Springt manchmal nicht an, wenn ich den PC starte, ab und zu schon. Wenn sie nicht anspringt hat irgendwie bissl rütteln oder so dann doch was gebracht, dann ist sie doch wieder angesprungen.
Denke da ist was defekt oder?
Ist erst andernthalb Jahre alt, dürfte auch noch Garantie haben.

Wäre halt blöd, wenn die Pumpe dann beim Hersteller/Händler doch wieder funzt weil er grad Glück hat =/

PS: Pumpe wurde immer und wird immer noch mit H2O + G48 20:1 gemischt betrieben. (Man hört ja gelegentlich, dass sie ohne Schmierung nicht anläuft. Sie lief aber bisher immer super, das ist noch nie zuvor aufgetreten)


----------



## turbosnake (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir ist mit dem AGB nochwas eingefallen:
> Ich könnte ihn an das Lüftergitter des hecklücfters hängen und ihn auf den Kopf stellen damir Ein und Auslaus oben sind.
> Nur ist er dann dicht?
> 
> ...


 ich denke das wird ohne Prbleme möglich sein, also werde ich es so machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Cey Nutzt du eine Steuerung die die Pumpe regelt? Wenn nein dann direkt zur RMA.


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope, direkt an Molex angeschlossen!

Jetzt grade eben ist sie trotz paar Stupser nicht angesprungen. Nach ner Minute läuft sie plötzlich wieder.

Wenn sie einmal läuft, dann läuft sie auch.

Ich wollte eigentlich innem guten Monat einen großen Waküumbau starten eh... aber ob sie bis dahin noch mitmacht...

Ob es wohl helfen könnte, wenn ich bissl mehr G48 reinkippe in den Kreislauf, damit es besser schmiert? Oder dürfte 1:20 da locker ausreichen?


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reines dest. Wasser reicht, die Pumpe braucht nicht unbedingt eine Schmierung. Ich würde die Pumpe auch einschicken.


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay. Sag mal, hat jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Pumpe bzw das System leiser wird, wenn man direkt vor und nach der Pumpe besonders weiche Schläuche verwendet? (Dämpfende Wirkung)


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist abhängig von dem Aufbau des Systems. Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass der Schlauch von der Pumpe das Fenster des Gehäuses berührt hat und dieses in Schwingungen versetzt hat, aber sowas lässt sich ja ziemlich einfach vermeiden. Seit ich das abgeändert hab gibt es bei mir diesbezüglich keine Probleme mehr, wobei ich auch relativ lange Schlauchstücke von der Pumpe zum AGB bzw. GPU-Kühler verbaut habe. Ich denke in den meisten Fällen reicht normaler PVC aus, wie es bei PUR ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Reines dest. Wasser reicht, die Pumpe braucht nicht unbedingt eine Schmierung.


Natürlich brauch die Pumpe eine "Schmierung". Als Schmiermittel reicht aber schon Wasser, weitere Zusätze sind daher nicht von Nöten.


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man sich eigentlich mit ner Laing den Kreislauf leerpumpen lassen, wenn man an den Ausgang nen offenen Schlauch anschließt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein die Pumpe sollte nie leer laufen und das würde spätestens dann passieren wenn der AGB leer ist.
Wenn du den Schlauch eh schon irgendwo abziehst läuft eh ein Großteil von alleine raus.


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Natürlich brauch die Pumpe eine  "Schmierung". Als Schmiermittel reicht aber schon Wasser, weitere  Zusätze sind daher nicht von Nöten.


 Dass die Pumpe nicht trocken laufen soll ist mir bewusst, aber ich hab spezielle Schmiermittel gemeint, da grad bei Laings relativ oft behauptet wird, dass man einen Wasserzusatz benötigen würde. 
Ich hab mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Nein die Pumpe sollte nie leer laufen und das würde spätestens dann passieren wenn der AGB leer ist.
> Wenn du den Schlauch eh schon irgendwo abziehst läuft eh ein Großteil von alleine raus.


 Eine 2. Öffnung hilft meist deutlich. Ich schraub z.B. einen Verschluss an meinem Pumpendeckel ab und öffne den AGB.


----------



## axxo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann das mit dem angelaufenen Kupfer bei meinem Grafikkartenkühler auch durch ne schlechte Legierung oder so kommen (also billiges/minderwertiges Rohmaterial)? Weil ich lagerte meine Grafikkarte in der OVP im Antistatikbeutel und da war die der Feuchtigkeit nicht ausgesetzt, außerdem sind alle anderen Kupfersachen die ich hier habe noch topfit...


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher weniger. Die Handhabung vorher war wahrscheinlich "verkehrt".


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das netzteil am Boden mit dem Lüfter nach oben zu verbauen ist etwas riskant oder? Ein Tropfen ins Netzteil und der PC könnt anfangen zu brennen?


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Riskant: Jaein. Ich habe den Aufbau auch so und direkt über dem Lüfter einen Anschluss des GPU-Kühlers, außerdem ist es die tiefste Stelle des Schlauchabschnittes, also wenns irgendwo zwischen CPU- und GPU-Kühler tropft, dann da. Anfangs hatte ich auch ein ungutes Gefühl, aber jetzt mach ich mir weniger Sorgen. Wenn du das Nt anders verbauen kannst ist es natürlich besser.


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich dachte es könnte nicht schaden, wenn der untere Mainboard-abschnitt mal bisschen auch luft abgesaugt bekommt.


----------



## axxo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cey schrieb:


> Das netzteil am Boden mit dem Lüfter nach oben zu verbauen ist etwas riskant oder? Ein Tropfen ins Netzteil und der PC könnt anfangen zu brennen?


 
Riskant ist es, aber selbst ein Netzteil lässt sich wieder trockenföhnen, zumindest bei einem sehr guten Netzteil ist mir es schon passiert das es einfach in Schutzschaltung ging und nach ein bissle Fönen und trocknen wieder lief, soll jetzt aber kein Freibrief sein um Wasser ins Netzteil zu schütten. 

Wenn man nicht gerade Riskant nur mit ungesicherten Tüllen verschlaucht kann eigentlich nichts passieren,meiner Meinung nach. Beim Befüllen decke ich das Netzteil nun halt immer entsprechend ab, dann lasse ich die Pumpe eh ne Weile laufen und schau ob alles Dicht bleibt, danach sollte ja dann nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich plane folgendes:

Pumpe -> Schnellkupplung -> ca 15 cm 16/10 Masterkleer-Schlauch PVC (relativ hart) -> GPU-Kühler

Pumpe ist ne Laing, Drosselung über Aquaero geplant und soll auch noch eine eine Alphacool DDC-Silentbox rein.

Muss ich mir da sorgen machen, dass der kurze Schlauchabschnitt zu erhöhter Geräuschbelastung führt?

Früher hatte ich nämlich 3 cm schlauch zwischen AGB und Pumpe und seitdem ich weichen Tygon 11/8er genommen habe und ein großzügig langes Verbindungsstück zwischen Pumpe und den nachbarkomponenten, habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie n Stück leiser geworden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Kann das mit dem angelaufenen Kupfer bei meinem Grafikkartenkühler auch durch ne schlechte Legierung oder so kommen (also billiges/minderwertiges Rohmaterial)? Weil ich lagerte meine Grafikkarte in der OVP im Antistatikbeutel und da war die der Feuchtigkeit nicht ausgesetzt, außerdem sind alle anderen Kupfersachen die ich hier habe noch topfit...



Eigentlich setzen alle Hersteller auf reines E-Kupfer und wenn man sich im Handel so umguckt, dann gehen etwaige Legierungen auch eher Richtung Bronze und sollten beständiger sein. Wasser hat auf den Vorgang jedenfalls wenig Einfluss (Luft ist auch gut im oxidieren  ), aber ggf. ist ein Teil der Komponenten schlichtweg lackiert?




Cey schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich mit ner Laing den Kreislauf leerpumpen lassen, wenn man an den Ausgang nen offenen Schlauch anschließt?



Nein. Die Laing ist (wie alle anderen Pumpen im Wakübereich) nicht selbst ansaugend und bei den typischen Schlauchdurchmessern wäre ein saugender Wassertransport auch allgemein schwierig. Vielleicht bekäme man ein bißchen was raus, aber man hätte sehr schnell Luft in der Pumpe, damit einen Einbruch der Förderleistung und eine unschöne Belastung fürs Lager.




Cey schrieb:


> Das netzteil am Boden mit dem Lüfter nach oben zu verbauen ist etwas riskant oder? Ein Tropfen ins Netzteil und der PC könnt anfangen zu brennen?



Feuer würde ich eher für unwahrscheinlich halten (das Wasser selbst ist schließlich ein denkbar schlechter Auslöser und es gibt sowas wie Brandschutzvorschriften), aber ein Kurzschluss, der die Hardware und Hochspannung setzt, sollte sicherlich vermieden werden.




Cey schrieb:


> Also ich plane folgendes:
> 
> Pumpe -> Schnellkupplung -> ca 15 cm 16/10 Masterkleer-Schlauch PVC (relativ hart) -> GPU-Kühler
> 
> ...


 
15 cm sind schon deutlich mehr, als 3 cm. Da sollte auch härterer PVC nicht mehr Vibrationen übertragen, als dein bisheriger weicher.


----------



## axxo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja war ja eher ein "Kleinhersteller" sag ich mal und keine Ahnung woher der sein Kupfer bezieht, was ich halt komisch finde ist das andere Kupfersachen nicht anlaufen und das Teil schon. Aber solange man das mit Neverdull rauspolieren kann ist das halb so wild, außerdem lass ich das Teil dieses Jahr eh vernickeln


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass die Laing nur noch nach ner Weile anläuft, kann nichts mehr dem Aufsatz (Phobya black nickel) zu tun haben, oder? Also den müsste ich dann ggf nicht wieder einschicken? Beides 1,5 Jahre alt... irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass manche Aufsätze zu problemen führten, aber andererseits lief die pumpe jetzt ja auch 1,5 Jahre problemlos


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing kannste ohne den Phobya Deckel einschicken.


----------



## Cey (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich wollte mir wenn schon ne neue Pumpe im Voraus ordern und die alte dann einschicken, kann doch net bis zu 2 wochen ohne PC hier auskommen, den brauch ich doch fürs Studium.

Wäre es denn dreist bei Aquatuning nachzufragen, ob ich das ganze erst innem guten Monat abwickeln kann, obwohl ich jetzt schon nen Defekt gemeldet habe? Da die Pumpe ja bisher immer früher oder später dann doch noch angesprungen ist, würd ich den ganzen Umbau erst mitte Februar machen, wenns nicht dringend ist, das ist ja immer sauviel Arbeit und dazu komm ich atm halt gar nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schick die Pumpe ein, wenn du ne neue hast. Solange es noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde an deiner stelle schauen das du ne Ersatzpumpe bekommst das wenns mal garnicht mehr geht du sie auswechseln kannst.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend da bin ich nun wieder.
Bin nun dazu gekommen meine Pumpe mal auszubauen. Dabei hab ich gleich mal bei meiner GK nach gekuckt und dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass wenig nicht immer mehr ist Sie hatte kaum kontakt gehabt mit dem Kühler und hatte etwas zuwenig WLP. Nun sollte es Passen

Aber wieder zur Pumpe. Schön alles entwässer, Vrrschlüsse ab und einmal durch den Ausgang durchkeguckt und gesehen, dass der Rotor den Deckel nicht berührt und nicht berühren sollte wenn er sich dreht.
Bleibt also nur eins, neue Pumpe und warten bis sie wieder da ist.

Kann mir deswegen einer eine Pumpe empfehlen, oder was man noch machen kann? Hab auf der Laing ein Phobyadeckel.
Prob dabei ist das ich ein Miditower hat (LianLi PC-9f) und gerne die Pumpe unter einer NT-Abdekung zu verstecken.

Danke schon einmal
mfg Walzer


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, werde mir ein aquero5 LT leisten um meine ganzen Lüfis endlich mal einzubinden.
Im system ist ein 200er radi + 140er und ein 360er. Mein "Sorgen kind" ist der 360er dort hab ich leider druckschwache T.B silencer verbaut(900rpm)
Lohnt es sich hier auf neue 120er Lüfis zu setzn zb habe ich diese im Auge - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3

Edit: Weiters ist zu erwähnen das alles Radis nur die interen Luft abbekommen ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn schon aufrüsten dann richtig. Statt den XL2 würde ich PL2 nehmen. Die sind noch etwas besser.


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ein komisches Problemchen:

Ich habe einen externen 420er Radiator mit Noiseblockern drauf (BS PRO PK1). Betrieben wird der mit einem externen Phobya-Netzteil und Adapter 4Pin auf 3Pin und Y-Stecker (hängt mit an der Master-Slave-Steckdose). Eigentlich wollte ich die Lüfter nur mit 7V betreiben... da kommt es aber dazu, dass nur ein Lüfter anläuft und die beiden anderen nur rattern.
Bei 12V rattern 2 leise, einer läuft ohne Geräusche.

Zuerst dachte ich es würde an den Lüftern liegen... tut es aber nicht. Wenn ich einen ratternden Lüfter alleine anschließe, läuft er problemlos an und verrichtet seinen Dienst geräuschlos. Wenn ich einen zweiten dazustecke, rattert der, läuft aber nicht an.

Liegt das am Netzteil? Oder an dem Y-Adapter? Bin total überfragt...


----------



## axxo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viellleicht zuwenig Last am Netzteil? Weil beim befüllen soll man ja auch noch Laufwerke oder so mit unter Strom setzen damit nich zu wenig Last am NT anliegt


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleiner Nachtrag...
So ein Netzteil ist das:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Netzadapter 230V auf 4Pin Molex inkl. Euro und UK Stecker Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker 84006


----------



## wheeler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hellas,
wurschtle mich gerade duch meinen aquaero 5 

Die aquastream habe ich jetzt mit usb am MB angeschlossen,den AE5 auch..hm....aber er (aquasuite) zeit mir keine pumpe an....falsch angeschlossen oder fehler im system?


----------



## nyso (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer von euch wie man die FrozenQ reinigen kann? Kann man die aufdrehen? Sollte man ja, hab aber Angst den AGB zu schrotten...


----------



## Elvis3000 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tioa rudy.......phobya steht aus eigener erfahrung nicht für qualität.das ist definitiv das netzteil.
lasst mich raten......die flitze kommt aus china?!


----------



## Uter (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich die Lüfter nur mit 7V  betreiben... da kommt es aber dazu, dass nur ein Lüfter anläuft und die  beiden anderen nur rattern.


Versuch mal 5V.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Liegt das am Netzteil? Oder an dem Y-Adapter? Bin total überfragt...


Das Y-Kabel kannst du einfach ausschließen indem du den Versuch mit den 2 Lüfter 2 mal vertauscht durchführst bzw. wenn du einen Lüfter einmal an beide Seiten anschließt.



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> tioa rudy.......phobya steht aus eigener erfahrung nicht für qualität.das ist definitiv das netzteil.
> lasst mich raten......die flitze kommt aus china?!


 Ich würde auch das Nt vermuten, groß was anderes kann es ja nicht sein. Vermutlich ist die Spannung oder Stromstärke nicht konstant. 
Phobya steht genau für so viel Qualität wie die Hersteller, die das Zeug produzieren, das später als Phobya verkauft wird, selbst machen die ja nichts, außer bei den Herstellern ihre Produkte auszuwählen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass man von irgendeinem Hersteller ein vergleichbares Nt findet, dass nicht aus China oder ähnlichen Staaten kommt...


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns danach geht, ob das aus China kommt dürfte man fast gar nichts mehr an Elektronik kaufen...
Mich wunder nur, dass das Netzteil es nicht schafft drei LÜfter zu versorgen, obwohl die Leistungsangaben dicke reichen...


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler wat haste den für ne Pumpe?

@rUdeBoy die PK2 lassen besser regeln als die PK1. Die PK1 haben einen Motor von den 120er Lüftern. Meine neun PK2 laufen alle bei ca 35% Spannung an.


----------



## wheeler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquastream xt


----------



## rUdeBoy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also liegt es an doch an den Lüftern?!

Dann werd ich mir wohl mal 3*PK2 holen und das testen...

EDIT:
Wenn PK2 mit 1200RpM@12V laufen... laufen die dann bei 7V mit 700RpM? Also skaliert das linear?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler die AS Xt am besten per USb anklemmen. Noch kannst du die AS XT nur mit der Aquasuite 4 regeln.

@rUdeBoy ist nicht direkt linear. aber so in etwa kommrt es hin.


----------



## Uter (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @rUdeBoy die PK2 lassen besser regeln als die PK1. Die PK1 haben einen Motor von den 120er Lüftern. Meine neun PK2 laufen alle bei ca 35% Spannung an.


 Bist du dir bei dem Motor sicher? Woher weißt du das? Ich hab immer vermutet, dass der Moter aller 140er dem der 120er entspricht und lediglich das Lager verstärkt wurde.
Die höhere Startspannung ist bei langsameren Lüftern normal. Die PK3 würden nochmal mit weniger Strom (auch %) anlaufen, das heiß aber nicht, dass die Anlaufgeschwindigkeit und damit die min. Lautstärke niedriger ist.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Also skaliert das linear?


Nein, genau linear ist es nie, manche Lüfter weichen deutlich ab, wie weit genau die PK2 abweichen weiß ich jedoch nicht.


Uter schrieb:


> Versuch mal 5V.


----------



## Rurdo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heatkiller 3.0 LC oder normaler HK 3.0?


----------



## Uter (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den LT oder, noch besser, den Kyos Delrin kaufen.
Wenn du so wenig wie irgendwie möglich ausgeben willst, dann kannst auch auch den LC kaufen, aber die paar € zum Kryos sind m.M.n. sinnvoll investiert.


----------



## Rurdo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab beide  (also werde bald beide besitzen Oo)
Welchen sollte ich nehmen, welchen wiederverkaufen?


----------



## wheeler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok,danke für den tip
gibts irgendwo ein gutes tut wie man den ae5 gut einstellen kann,mit allen funktionen etc?


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Suche ein schönes Gehäuse in das ich Radiatorfläche bauen kann welche für GPU und CPU reicht. Das Gehäuse sollte halt mit EINEM Radiator zu bestücken sein welcher CPU und GPU Kühlen kann. Kein OC geplant. Von mir aus können es auch zwei Radis werden aber nicht mehr. Möchte nichts aus dem Gehäuse schneiden müssen u.s.w.

Außerdem soll es nicht sooooo teuer werden. Kann da einer was empfehlen?


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Etwas mehr Info wäre gut zu erfahren:

-Handelt es sich um die Hardware die in deiner Signatur ist?
-Wieviel möchtest du für das Gehäuse ausgeben??
-Hast du dir schon mal über eine Wakü-Zusammenstellung Gedanken gemacht bzw weißt du was auf dich zu kommt.?


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Info wäre gut zu erfahren:
> 
> -Handelt es sich um die Hardware die in deiner Signatur ist?
> -Wieviel möchtest du für das Gehäuse ausgeben??
> -Hast du dir schon mal über eine Wakü-Zusammenstellung Gedanken gemacht bzw weißt du was auf dich zu kommt.?


 
Jaja, ist noch die Hardware aus der Sig außer das da ne andere Graka reinkommt (aber erstmal ebenfalls ne 560Ti im Referent und dann umbau),diese soll aber später durch etwas moderneres ersetzt werden 7970 oder 7950,eher letzteres.

Momentan wird meine CPU mit einem Dual Radi (240er) gekühlt was vollkommen ok ist.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Aerocool. (ist inzwischen eigentlich eines welches ich aus 3 anderen Gehäusen zusammengeschustert habe. Wegen Experimentiererei... Es soll hat durch eins wie ichs gewünscht habe ersetzt werden.

Unter 200€ wenn es geht. Nehme auch ein gebrauchtes.

Sonst noch Info?


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon mal hier vorbei... 

Wakü-Case-Liste!

...geschaut?

Mal als großer Anhaltspunkt zwecks Geschmack usw.


----------



## Rurdo (10. Januar 2012)

HK 3.0 LC oder HK 3.0 (normal) ???

Hab mal ne Frage bzgl Backplate:
Habe derzeit den Nordwand von EKL droben... 
Da ich für den HK eine normale AMD Backplate brauche, und ungern das Mainboard ausbauen würde, könnte man den HK auf die Schrauben aufsetzen und den Kühler mit Muttern befestigen?


----------



## Uter (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Normale ist etwas besser. Warum hast du beide gekauft?

PS: 
Der Heatkiller ist einer der wenigen Kühler, bei denen ich eine Backplate des selben Herstellers kaufen würde. Solange die Schrauben nicht zu dick und lang genug sind, sollten die EKL aber auch reichen. Der Einsatz der Federn ist ratsam, aber nicht zu fest anziehen.

Doppelposts bitte vermeiden.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Schon mal hier vorbei...
> 
> Wakü-Case-Liste!
> 
> ...



Jaja,nur viele der Links gehen eben nicht mehr. Auch geht es mir darum Empfehlungen von Leuten die das entsprechende Gehäuse schon haben wie sie mit dem Platz etc zurande kommen?


----------



## Rurdo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne lange geschichte 
Wieso denn? In der Anleitung steht dass ich die normale AMD Backplate brauche..
Aber das Problem ist, die vom EKL "stehen vom MB ab" und müssten "über" der CPU montiert werden. die normale vorgehensweise is dass die schrauben von oben "durchs MB" durchgehen und unten in der BP halten... 
Ich weiß nicht wie ich das erklären soll -.-


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts schon was neues zu den HD 7970er WaKüs?
Wie sollen da eig. die Preise liegen, zwischen 80 und 100€ wie immer?
Meine CPU wird sich freuen, wenn sie davor nochmal von 2 HD 7970ern @ OC geheizt wird xD


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Momentan 88€ für den AC-Kühler bei Aquatuning.
Gleich 1000€ für Grafikkarten ausgegeben?
Ich habe mir ja auch eine gegönnt, aber halt auch nur eine


----------



## Uter (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie die Halterung des HK funktioniert weiß ich, ich wusste nur nicht mehr, dass die AMD Backplate nutzbar ist also das gleiche Gewinde hat.
Wenn du die EKL Halterung nutzen willst, dann kannst du logischerweise nicht die des HK nutzen, aber ich verstehe das Problem nicht, da du die AMD Backplate ja hast (oder?) und damit nicht mal mehr Geld ausgeben müsstest. Wer eine Wakü will, der sollte sich nicht zu schade sein das Board auszubauen, wobei ich es auch nicht sonderlich gerne mache, aber so oft montiert man den Kühler ja nicht.


----------



## nyso (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir wer die Frage zum FrozenQ beantworten oder hat hier keiner solch einen "Exoten"?


----------



## Rurdo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, werd ich wohl nicht drumkommen das board auszubauen -.-


----------



## axxo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die erste Montage sollte sowieso bei ausgebautem Board erfolgen(meiner Meinung nach), da lässt sich nämlich besser prüfen ob man die Schrauben zu dolle angeknallt hat und sich das Board deswegen zu sehr durchbiegt


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Bist du dir bei dem Motor sicher? Woher weißt du das?


Von einem Noiseblocker Mitarbeiter im Luxx.


----------



## wheeler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
gibts ein tut füer die porgrammierung des ae5?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im AC Forum gibt es den ein oder andere Thread.


----------



## wheeler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da hab ich aber bis jetzt nichts gefunden


----------



## -Loki- (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nyso
Hatte selber 2 von den Drecksdingern.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind die verklebt und somit nicht demontierbar.
Tue dir aber selbst einen Gefallen und kontrolier den Frozen regelmäßig auf Undichtigkeit.
Meine beiden sind beide innerhalb kürzester Zeit undicht geworden. Danach hatte ich dann die Schautze voll von denen.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Momentan 88€ für den AC-Kühler bei Aquatuning.
> Gleich 1000€ für Grafikkarten ausgegeben?
> Ich habe mir ja auch eine gegönnt, aber halt auch nur eine


900€ 
Alles klar, das passt ins Budget xD


----------



## <BaSh> (10. Januar 2012)

Dann muss aber auch Eyefinity her.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Dann muss aber auch Eyefinity her.


2600x1440 bombt schon, + (M)S(S)AA  (SGSSAA halt nur in DX 9)


----------



## nyso (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Loki- schrieb:


> @nyso
> Hatte selber 2 von den Drecksdingern.
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind die verklebt und somit nicht demontierbar.
> Tue dir aber selbst einen Gefallen und kontrolier den Frozen regelmäßig auf Undichtigkeit.
> Meine beiden sind beide innerhalb kürzester Zeit undicht geworden. Danach hatte ich dann die Schautze voll von denen.


 
Hattest du die erste Rev. oder die zweite? Ich hab die aktuellen, und ich bin mir eig sicher das sie verschraubt werden, aber es löst sich nichts....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ne lange geschichte
> Wieso denn? In der Anleitung steht dass ich die normale AMD Backplate brauche..
> Aber das Problem ist, die vom EKL "stehen vom MB ab" und müssten "über" der CPU montiert werden. die normale vorgehensweise is dass die schrauben von oben "durchs MB" durchgehen und unten in der BP halten...
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich das erklären soll -.-


 
Schrauben von Backplate oder Schrauben von oben - ist schon verständlich.
Solange die von EKL-Backplate lang genug sind, damit auch noch die Federn des Heatkiller passen und maximal M4 als Durchmesser haben, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## -Loki- (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung ob 1. oder 2. Rev.
Hate beide vor ca ein Jahr gehabt also so ca. Dez. 2010/Jan. 2011.
Der erste hat spontan einfach Risse bekommen, und beim zweiten wurde er zwichen innerer Röhre und Deckel undicht.
War die mitlere Version vom Roten mit Dopelhelix. Fand den damas optich sehr ansprechend. Aber nach den 2 Undichtigkeiten inerhalb von 2 Wochen hatte ich dann echt kein Bock mehr und habe mir ein 150er EK Multioption geholt. Der sieht bis heute noch fast wie neu aus.


----------



## djnoob (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bräuchte echt mal etwas hilfe.

Durchfluss 125l/s

AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT
Pumpe: Laing ddc 1t mit schwarzem Rotor und der Alphacool Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz
Temp: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4
DFM: Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70
GPU: Koolance VID-NX580 (GeForce GTX 580/570)
CPU: Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156 Rev. 3.0 LC
Radi: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm
Filter: MIPS WaKü-Filter Sixdesign 
Radi: Mora 2 Pro

Die pumpe gibt einen lauten summen von sich. Abends wenn es leise im Zimmer, ist es letzte Zeit unausstehlich.
Vor paar Wochen hatte ich noch einen Dual Laing im Einsatz und komischerweise war es dort ziemlich leise gewesen.
Ein Shoggy ist ebenfalls vorhanden, wie gesagt, es ist nur ein summen und nicht die vibration.

Ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter, was ich da noch machen könnte.

Der deckel am Laing ist auch nicht zu fest. 
Beim drücken auf die Laingdeckel ändert sich nichts.

Die Pumpe ist allerdings schon ziemlich alt, würde eine neue abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon versucht zu drosseln? Einen unnötig hohen Durchfluss hast du ja.


----------



## Rurdo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

125l/sekunde oder pro minute?


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> 125l/sekunde oder pro minute?


 Ich glaube er meint l/h


----------



## djnoob (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Schon versucht zu drosseln? Einen unnötig hohen Durchfluss hast du ja.



Nein, habe nicht das Equipment dazu, ausser einen AQ5 Pro



			
				;3839409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube er meint l/h


 
jep .


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab meinen ex pc ausgemistet/verscherbelt
und es sind noch pumpe und graka samt kühler vorhanden

möchte eine neue wakü aufbauen

wie viel radi-fläche brauche ich für einen core i5 2500k (mit luft zum übertakten) und eine karte vom schlag einer 470er (heißer dürfte kepler wohl nicht werden  )

platz hab ich im case massig (ist ein dell xps710/730)

reichen da 2x 200er radis?(hatte vorher einen mora an der case-wand, jetzt soll alles ins case rein)
oder was empfehlt ihr?

war ein weilchen von dem geschehen fern - hat sich was getan?
neue super radis?
welche haben das beste P/L verhätltnis?

danke
&greeeeetz

Pastor


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mindestens ein 360er eher mehr.


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> (heißer dürfte kepler wohl nicht werden  )


So sicher wär ich mir da nicht, die 580 hat ja auch nicht weniger Verbrauch als die 480.



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> reichen da 2x 200er radis?(hatte vorher einen mora an der case-wand, jetzt soll alles ins case rein)
> oder was empfehlt ihr?


2 200er reichen für eine GPU, leider gibt es keine wirklich guten übergroße Lüfter. 



Pastor_of_Muppet schrieb:


> war ein weilchen von dem geschehen fern - hat sich was getan?
> neue super radis?
> welche haben das beste P/L verhätltnis?


Was verstehst du unter einem Weilchen?
Neuer Superradi zum Superpreis.
 P/L ist Magicool seit langem ungeschlagen (v.a. der 360er Slim, der 420er Slim oder der 1080er Nova).
Bei den Kühlern gibt es seit längerem keine nennenswerten Neuerungen, außer dem P/L-Kracher Kryos.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. Januar 2012)

ok

naja

im deckel hab ich keinen platz (nt/hdd´s)
am boden ist der standfuß - also keine zu/abluft oben und unten

kann in die front ca. 1x 200er verbauen davon auch gerne mehrere hintereinander 
lange radis also 4x120 oder 4x140 könnte ich theor. auch einbauen - müssten dann aber a gehäuseboden stehen und die luft im case umwelzen...

so könnte ich positionieren
alle optionen:

nicht mein case - nur beispielbild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würden 2-3 200er im sandwich auch taugen oder lieber einen 200er und noch nen 420er?


€dit:

sry für doppelpost
firefox spinnt seit update ein wenig


----------



## djnoob (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sandwhich wird dir nichts bringen raten auch alle ab.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, danke

dann werd ich mal schauen was ich da reinkrieg


----------



## Rurdo (12. Januar 2012)

Was is eigentlich so besonders an den Bitspower anschlüssen, dass sie soviel kosten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Optik mehr nicht


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht nur die Optik.

Von allen anderen teuren Anschlüssen hört man negatives, siehe Gnomes Tagebuch. Nur die Bitspower sind bombendicht

Was an den Produktionskosten im 1-2 stelligen Centbereich trotzdem nichts ändert Die haben paar Hundert Prozent Gewinn mit den Anschlüssen.


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich will mich nicht an der dirchtigkeit streiten, aber da sind alle gut. Nur die Bitspower sind halt edel dinger. Die Alphacool Anschlüsse können da aber auch sehr gut mithalten. Man betrachte aber auch den innendruchmesser .


----------



## Rurdo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heatkiller 3.0 oder HK 3.0 LC ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurst. Welcher besser gefällt.


----------



## axxo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den Heatkiller gebraucht kaufst solltest du auf jeden Fall darauf achten, welches Exemplar es ist. Einige ältere Revisionen(wie die die ich z.B. erwischt habe) erlauben dann keine breiteren geraden Anschlüsse grösser als 13/10" da der Abstand zwischen Ein- und Auslass- nicht groß genug war, das wurde dann erst in einer neueren Revision behoben.


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist bei mir z.B. der fall.


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Optik.
> Von allen anderen teuren Anschlüssen hört man negatives, siehe Gnomes Tagebuch. Nur die Bitspower sind bombendicht


Mit den meisten no-name Anschlüssen gibt es auch keinerlei Problem, es bleibt also doch nur die Optik (wobei die den Preis auch nur in den Sonderformen, wie matt schwarz rechtfertigen könnte) und der Name. Ich nutze z.B. teilweise die Vorgänger dieser Anschlüsse, die sind überteuert genug und einen optischen Unterschied zu den entsprechenden Bp sehe ich auch nicht. 



djnoob schrieb:


> Man betrachte aber auch den innendruchmesser .


Warum? Die haben doch alle mehr als genug Durchmesser?



Rurdo schrieb:


> Heatkiller 3.0 oder HK 3.0 LC ?


Habe ich das nicht schon beantwortet?


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Warum? Die haben doch alle mehr als genug Durchmesser?


 Moddingbase.TV - Sendung 06/11 - Alphacool Anschlusssortiment - YouTube


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schön, dass Werbung mit High-Flow gemacht wird, es sollte aber bekannt sein, dass eine Steigerung des ID von 8mm auf 10mm keine besseren Temps bringt und über 8mm hat jeder 16/10 Anschluss. Abgesehen davon haben meine "billig-Anschlüsse" auch fast 10mm ID.


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine besseren Temps, aber die Pumpe kann langsamer drehen und erreicht rtozdem den gleichen DFm.. Also ist es leiser


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sich die Temps nicht verändern, warum sollte dann die Pumpe nicht auch mit 8mm ID langsamer drehen lassen können. Noch besser wär es natürlich eine leise Pumpe zu kaufen.


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe, weil dann der Flow zu gering werden könnte?
Natürlich sollte der FLow immer noch in einem gewissen Rahmen liegen..
Du verstehst was/wie ich es meine?

Das stimmt, das wäre die einfachste Lösung


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit 8er id verringerst du den durchfluss aber erhöhst somit die 12v laufende pumpe und das verursacht wiederum noch mehr krach in der pumpe.


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Freunde des High-Flows, ich hoffe man erkennt auf den Bildern wie unglaublich hoch der Durchfluss sein muss, damit die Kühlleistung gut ist. 

PS: Im Vergleich zu Kühlern sind auch 8mm ID extrem viel. Laut wird die Pumpe dadurch sicher nicht.


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf den Bildern ist nur ein ek kühler, Kannst du auch zahlen nennen im bezug auf den Durchfluss?


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, hab keinen Durchflussmesser. Ich kann es auch nicht so gut abschätzen, da ich nie einen Durchflusssensor hatte. 
(Es ist ein AGB, kein Kühler.)


----------



## darknitro (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn ich das bei dem AGB richtig erkenn, tröpfelt des ja mehr als von durchfluss zu sprechen ^^ 
und das 'Rad' dreht sich auch nicht ^^ 

Was hast du so an Temps ?


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das ganze ist auch ein Test wie weit ich mit dem Durchfluss runter gehen kann bzw. wie stark die Kühlleistung unter verschmutzten Kühlern leidet. 
Das Rad dreht gerade wirklich nicht mehr, mit etwas mehr Durchfluss dreht es.

Einen genauen Vergleich zu den ürsprünglichen Temps habe ich nicht, da der Start schleichend war und ich die Lufttemp nicht mehr genau weiß. Falls es jemand interessiert kann ich bescheid geben, wenn ich den Kreislauf reinige und damit wieder meinen vollen Durchfluss habe. 

Die Temps sind noch absolut im grünen Bereich. Je nach Komponente dürften es zwischen 3 und 10K mehr sein, wobei man auch bedenken muss, dass der Schmodder im Kühler ja auch nicht unwesentlich beiträgt. Das Delta zwischen der kältesten und wärmsten Stelle des Kreislaufes ist von unter 2K auf 11K gestiegen. 
Das Ganze bei einem Verbrauch der gekühlten Komponenten von ca. 220W.


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleiner Endstand von meinem Lüfterproblemchen...
Die drei PK1 hats mir wohl zerschossen. Nach diversen An- und Auslaufphasen bei verschiedenen Spannungen haben die auf einmal ihren Dienst mehr oder weniger quittiert.
Bei 12V laufen die noch, allerdings nicht mehr mit den angegebenen 700RpM sondern mit geschätzen 2000RpM. Anscheinend haben die meine Testerei nicht verkraftet und irgendein Bauteil im Inneren ist flöten gegangen.
Bei 7V läuft - wie vorher auch - ein Lüfter an; wenn man andere dazusteckt rattern die Motoren angestrengt.
Bei 5V kann man nicht mal ein zucken feststellen.

Weiteres Vorgehen:
Ich habe mir vor drei Tagen drei PK2 bestellt (danke für den Tipp nochmal an unseren König der Fische). Die sind gestern angekommen und laufen nun nach der empfohlenen Einlaufphase (paar Stunden bei 12V) auf dem 420er Radiator. Gedrosselt werden die jetzt über einen Molex-Adapter von 12V auf 5V. Alle springen an und es ist wieder Ruhe im Karton. Die drei Lüffis auf 12V auf (bzw. neben) dem Schreibtisch haben fast Ohrenbluten verursacht und wurden durch angemessen laute Musik übertönt 

Um Fragen zu vermeiden: Die Lüffis sind ungeregelt, da der 420er nur als "Unterstützung" des 360+120-Gespann gedacht ist (die beiden werden geregelt).

Zum Abschluss:
Ich will noch einmal auf die Posts zu minderer Qualität von Phobya bzw. chinesischen Produkten eingehen.
Es lag definitiv nicht am Netzteil sondern an den Lüftern. Wenn KingPiranha sagt, dass in den PK1 andere Motoren eingesetzt werden und PK2 ohne PRobleme sogar bei 5V anlaufen, sehe ich die Problemstelle eher darin und nciht im Netzteil.

PS:
Ich werde abschließend noch einmal Kontakt zu Noiseblocker aufnehmen und den Fall schildern. Mal sehen, wo die die Probleme sehen und was weitergeschieht. Der Kundenservice von Noiseblocker hat mich in der Vergangenheit schon ein, zwei Mal sehr positiv überrascht.
Ich halte euch auf Wunsch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Fanatix (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre schön.. Kannst du mir einen Link zu deinem post schicken was du gemacht hast?
Da ich meine Lüfter auch regelmäßig von 5-12V durchregeln, wäre es toll zu wissen..
Grüße


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-1309.html#post3834843

Das war aber kein Regelungsproblem... sondern eher ein Lüfterproblem 
Auch keine stufenlose Regelung; die Lüfter werden nur per Adapter ruhig gestellt.


----------



## Fanatix (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, ok, danke dir.. 
Grüße


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Wie kann ich einen MoRa-3 Core 360 (Passiv) zu einem MoRa-3 Aktiv mit 9x120mm machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Watercool anrufen und Fragen, was dich das Gehäuse einzeln kostet.
(Alternativ Bastellösung: 1080er Lüfterblende z.B. vom Nova kaufen und auf den Mora schrauben)


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Vorsicht_Bissig Vesgiss bei einer eigenen Lösung aber nicht, die Seiten zu schließen. Sonst verlierst du Leistung, da die Luft zur Seite raus kann.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke erstmal!

Andere Idee:
Kann der MoRa Passiv zusammen mit einem auf dem Gehäusedeckel verbauten 240er (auch Passiv) theoretisch

- übertaktete CPU
- übertaktete Graka (nur single-GPU)
- Mainboard

kühlen?

Weil dann könnte ich mir einfach nur eine Blende für die schmalen Seiten basteln und würde ein Haufen Geld sparen 
(9 Lüfter + die ganzen Blenden)


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passiv taugen die Aktivradis alle nichts.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber ich glaube ein Mora sollte doch wohl passiv vollkommen reichen


----------



## djnoob (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannst es ausprobieren und upgrade später immer noch machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Danke erstmal!
> 
> Andere Idee:
> Kann der MoRa Passiv zusammen mit einem auf dem Gehäusedeckel verbauten 240er (auch Passiv) theoretisch
> ...



Da man auch einen Atom und eine GF510 übertakten kann: Klar 

Aber mehr als ~250 W Realleistung (was für ein gut geplantes Mittelklasse-Gaming-System reicht) würde ich mir verkneifen und selbst damit sollte man im Sommer Lüfter für den 240er bereithalten. (Für Festplatten reichen die Temperaturen auch nicht, nur für den Fall, dass das jemand mit Silentambitionen ließt)


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin irgend wie Verwirrt warum reicht ein Mora 3 und ein 240ger nicht für Passiv ?


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Januar 2012)

10 min. BF3 und mein PC schaltet sich ab. Bei 3 quadRadi's@passiv. Und ein MoRa kühlt mehr als meine slim Radi's  kommt halt drauf an wie viel zu kühlen ist, bei mir sind's knapp 500W.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Januar 2012)

Hab ja den Mora immo auch noch passiv, und nur den 420er aktiv mit rund 350rpm.
Für q6600 oc und gtx Amp 285 Stock.
Und selbst da komm ich über 30 grad Wassertemperatur bei Last.
Ich denke schon das es auch mit nem 240er geht, allerdings bei ugly temps oder hohen Umdrehungen. Senkrecht ist die passivleistung des Mora halt nich so Dolle.


----------



## axxo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand, ob ich diese Teile hier verwenden kann, um einen Radi hochkant vorne in mein 5,25" Schächte einzuschrauben,hab die bisher immer eingeklemmt aber da das nun ein 360er mit 6 Lüftern wird mag ich das wegen dem Gewicht usw lieber anständig verschrauben.

Ich wollte dazu das hier verwenden bzw. Zweckentfremden, sobald es wieder lieferbar ist: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 120mm Universal Radstand XSPC 120mm Universal Radstand 38243

Oder soll ich lieber diese hier nehmen: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-PRO---evo-zur-Montage-im-5-1-4--Schacht.html

Ich möchte das der Radi vorne mit dem Gehäuse bündig abschliesst damit die 3 Lüfter vom Radiator + 1 Lüfter vom Laufwerkseinschüben ziemlich bündig sind und es wie eine Einheit aussieht.


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Januar 2012)

axxo schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, ob ich diese Teile hier verwenden kann, um einen Radi hochkant vorne in mein 5,25" Schächte einzuschrauben,hab die bisher immer eingeklemmt aber da das nun ein 360er mit 6 Lüftern wird mag ich das wegen dem Gewicht usw lieber anständig verschrauben.
> 
> Ich wollte dazu das hier verwenden bzw. Zweckentfremden, sobald es wieder lieferbar ist: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 120mm Universal Radstand XSPC 120mm Universal Radstand 38243



Hmm theoretisch schon, ob sie auf den mm genau passen, weist du wohl erst wenn du sie mal montierst.
Aber du solltest den radi auch so anständig verschrauben können. Mit den richtigen schrauben, beilagscheiben usw...


Edit: der 2te Link scheint doch perfekt zu sein


----------



## axxo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, beim 2. Link bin ich aber nicht mehr so variabel was das bündig abschließen vorne angeht, werde mir wohl mal beide bestellen und schauen womit ich besser fahre, vielleicht bau ich mir das erste Teil auch am Wochenende einfach mal nach ist ja eine ziemlich gute Zeichnung dabei


----------



## darknitro (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso holst dir nicht einfach n dünnes Blech und biegst die selber ne Halterung ? 

Währe die einfachste Lösung


----------



## axxo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht noch einfacher (schaut zwar nicht elegant aus aber man sieht es sowieso nicht, sind ja Lüfter davor montiert): 2 Blechstreifen, jeweils aussen rechts und links ne Bohrung, und dann jeweilis mittig 2 Bohrungen mit 10,5cm Abstand, und schon ist der Radiator bombenfest.


----------



## wheeler (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
wo schalte ich denn im aquaero ein,das das display ausgeht,oder dunkel dimmt,wenn der pc AUS ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ich bin irgend wie Verwirrt warum reicht ein Mora 3 und ein 240ger nicht für Passiv ?



Weil die Buchstaben "MORA" keine Wärme in schwarzen Löchern verschwinden lassen, sondern da immer noch ein Radiator mit begrenztem Potential dahintersteckt, der zudem nicht für Passivbetrieb optimiert ist. Erst recht nicht hochkant.




axxo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob ich diese Teile hier verwenden kann, um einen Radi hochkant vorne in mein 5,25" Schächte einzuschrauben,hab die bisher immer eingeklemmt aber da das nun ein 360er mit 6 Lüftern wird mag ich das wegen dem Gewicht usw lieber anständig verschrauben.
> 
> Ich wollte dazu das hier verwenden bzw. Zweckentfremden, sobald es wieder lieferbar ist: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 120mm Universal Radstand XSPC 120mm Universal Radstand 38243
> 
> ...


 
Da geht man in nen Baumarkt und holt sich vier Winkel...


----------



## djnoob (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo du gerade von hochkant sprichst, wurde schonmal getestet, ob es temperatur mäßig einen unterschied macht, ob der mora liegt oder senkrecht steht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Passivbetrieb können das über 20% Unterschied ausmachen. Aktiv ist es natürlich egal.


----------



## wheeler (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
wo schalte ich denn im aquaero ein,das das display ausgeht,oder dunkel dimmt,wenn der pc AUS ist?


----------



## Rurdo (15. Januar 2012)

Welcher anschluss an der HPPS+ ist für ein bzw ausgang?


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bei jeder eheim:
An der Stirnseite ist die Saugseite; an der Seitenfläche die Druckseite.


----------



## Rurdo (15. Januar 2012)

Hier stand blödsinn -.-


----------



## ConCAD (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wheeler: Unter Benutzeroberfläche > Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei Standby Zustand


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung haben, keine Anleitung lesen, aber hier einen auf dicke Hose machen.  

@wheeler welches AE?


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Junge, verarschen kannst du wen anderen...


 

Hab ich was falsches gesagt?
Nette Antwort auf eine gut gemeinte (und auch richtige) Hilfe...


----------



## Rurdo (15. Januar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hast du das richtige gesagt, aber nicht verständlich...


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann frag mal Google, wo welche Seite ist... vielleicht findeste ja ein Bildchen.
Oder eine Definition was eine Stirnseite ist... Seitenfläche sollte man schon selber erahnen können.


----------



## wheeler (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung haben, keine Anleitung lesen, aber hier einen auf dicke Hose machen.
> 
> @wheeler welches AE?



Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer hier andere Mitglieder der Community beleidigt, befindet sich grundsätzlich auf einem absteigenden Ast und wird zwangsläufig mit den Forenregeln konfrontiert. Aufgrund der vielen Quotes ist ein Löschen leider nicht möglich, also lasst diese Antwort jetzt bitte ruhen!


----------



## Rurdo (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tut mir echt leid, aber ausdrücke wie Stirnseite, Seitenfläche ect... sind für normale Menschen unbrauchbar.
Und beschimpft habe ich keineswegs...
Google liefert leider auch keine passenden antworten, sonst hätte ich garnicht erst gefragt!
Also oben/senkrecht ist der einlass, seite/waagerecht ist der auslass?


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Stirnfläche und Seitenfläche sind nunmal die gängigen Begriffe dafür... Begriffe wie "oben", "rechts", "vorne" sind unbrauchbar, weil sie eine abhängig vom Betrachter sind... und da man die Pumpe auch noch auf drei Seitenflächen montieren kann, sind die Begriffe noch schwammiger.
2. Einen Thread im Meisterkühlerforum hab ich mit einer Minute google. de gefunden; sogar mit Bild.
-> frage zu eheim hpps - Meisterkuehler
3. Ich persönlich (und ich denk viele werden mit zustimmen) finde deine Antwort "verarschen kannste wen anders" schon als Beleidigung. Woher soll ich wissen, dass mir jemand eine Frage gestellt hat, der mit Antworten, die er nicht versteht, nicht umgehen kann.
Eine Nachfrage (z.B. "Was meinst du mit Stirn-/Seitenfläche") wäre mit Sicherheit zweckdienlicher gewesen.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass bitte gut sein. Genau deinen Punkt 3 hat er bereits als Hinweis bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rurdo (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja...


----------



## Rurdo (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2012)

Ohhhman, das es hier mal so abgeht..mal ne frage: wie viel Leistungs Unterschied darf ich mir von dem Mora 3 zwischen aktiv und passiv erhoffen?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welten. 
Der Mora ist nicht für den Passivbetrieb ausgelegt, mit Lüftern geht er dagegen ziemlich ab.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gut sind Push-in anschlüsse im Vergleich zu Schraubis ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem richtigen Schlauch OK. Ich persönlich finde Push-in Anschlüsse nicht so dolle.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Pneumatik sind sie Standard und funktionieren auch prima. Allerdings strömt da ja auch nur Luft aus wenn was daneben geht und man nutzt sowieso PUR Schläuche.
Bei einer Wakü dagegen sind die normalen Schläuche aus PVC und zu weich für solche Anschlüsse, außerdem wäre der Effekt von Lecks ein schlimmerer.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja besser als tüllen 

nur ich habe auf youtube ein Video gesehen wo er extra ein Kupferrohr rein gemacht hat um eine festern halt hinzu bekommen


----------



## Uter (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Naja besser als tüllen


Mit PVC-Schlauch nicht.



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> nur ich habe auf youtube ein Video gesehen wo er extra ein Kupferrohr rein gemacht hat um eine festern halt hinzu bekommen


 Hab ich auch vor längerer Zeit gesehen, müsste auch funtkionieren, ist aber sehr viel Arbeit und die wirklich guten Schlauchdurchmesser wie 11/8 oder 16/10 kannst du auch nur nutzen, wenn du entsprechende Anschlüsse findest, was u.U. teuer bis nicht möglich sein dürfte.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Naja besser als tüllen


 Mit der richtigen Tüllen und Schlauch Kombination gibt es keine Probleme.



> nur ich habe auf youtube ein Video gesehen wo er extra ein Kupferrohr rein gemacht hat um eine festern halt hinzu bekommen


VJoe2max hat das bei seinem Projekt auch gemacht.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay da gucke ich dann mal ist halt für nen Kumpel und ich würde mir nie tüllen kaufen da es mir einfach zu unsicher


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte mal vor ein paar Tagen nach Gehäuse Empfehlungen gefragt aber keine echte Hilfe bekommen.Kann ich auch verstehen da ja auch Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Frage mal anders herum:

Wieviel Radiator ist ok für einen Kreislauf mit einer Highend Graka und CPU? Eventuell noch nen Chipsetkühler mitrein...

kommt man mit 360er Raid hin? Also ich glaub ich könnt mit dem Gehäuse was ich grade im Auge habe auch nen 420er in einem Stück reinkriegen...


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie definierst du HighEnd? 

Für ein echtes HighEnd System mit 4-Way-SLI und Dual CPU Board reicht ein 360ger sicher nicht ^^

Die CPU&GPU aus deiner Signatur könnte man mit einem 420ger durchaus kühlen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Okay da gucke ich dann mal ist halt für nen Kumpel und ich würde mir nie tüllen kaufen da es mir einfach zu unsicher


 
Wenn du wuesstest, wie schwer man den Schlauch wieder von den Tuellen bekommt.
PS Tuellen mit 16/10 oder wenns sein muss 13/10 Primochill Schlauch.
Wenn man das Wasser nicht auf Kochtemperatur bringt, geht da nichts ab.
Ausser man schlampt beim Verbauen.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Wie definierst du HighEnd?
> 
> Für ein echtes HighEnd System mit 4-Way-SLI und Dual CPU Board reicht ein 360ger sicher nicht ^^
> 
> Die CPU&GPU aus deiner Signatur könnte man mit einem 420ger durchaus kühlen.


 
Naja,also ich meine single GPU und dann sowas wie ne 7970 oder 7950... oder je nachdem was zunächst aus dem Nvidialager kommt.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das der nicht abgeht aber mir wäre es nicht so sicher


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sich vieles schön/schlecht reden....


@orca113 mindestens ein 360er, besser ein 420er.


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt halt auch drauf an wie leise es sein soll


----------



## Uter (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> VJoe2max hat das bei seinem Projekt auch gemacht.


 Wenn A.O. und ich vom selben Video reden, dann geht es nicht um komplette Rohre, sondern nur um kleine Rohrstücke in den Enden der Schläuche, damit der Schlauch zwischen Rohr und Anschluss gesichert wird. Die Verlegeeigenschaften bleiben die des Schlauches.



orca113 schrieb:


> Wieviel Radiator ist ok für einen Kreislauf mit einer Highend Graka und CPU? Eventuell noch nen Chipsetkühler mitrein...


Ich persönlich rechne gern mit ~75W pro 120er Radi, 100W bringen meist auch noch Vorteile gegenüber einer Lukü.
Folglich wär für eine 580 und eine übertaktete CPU 5 bis 6 120er Radis sinnvoll, ein 420er oder 480er reicht auch, begründet m.M.n. aber nicht die hohen Kosten.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht es aus den AGB einfach außerhalb des Case gegen eine Wand zu lehnen?
Ohne das was passiert.


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Reicht es aus den AGB einfach außerhalb des Case gegen eine Wand zu lehnen?
> Ohne das was passiert.


 
Wenn er geschlossen ist und nicht tief fallen kann, sodass er springen würde oder so - ja


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er würde auf Teppich fallen und das Case ist ist nicht so hoch.

Wie soll ich das Wasser darein bekommen, da Ein/Auslauf auf einer Seite ist.


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AGB müsste eigentlich 3 Öffnungen haben


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf dem Zettel der dabei war steht:

3)Therefore. filling is designed to be throuhg the 3/8" hole in the top of the reservoir

Also muss ich das was wolh aufschrauben, dumm bon mir.


----------



## wheeler (15. Januar 2012)

Zeig doch mal ein Bild von deinem AGB


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der hier:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - LUND Pom Plex Reservoir LUND Pom Plex Reservoir 45204


----------



## Dukex2 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der hier:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - LUND Pom Plex Reservoir LUND Pom Plex Reservoir 45204


Für mich einer der besten...

Es gibt auch ein Adapterstück von 3/4" auf 1/4"


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3/8" auf 1/4"


----------



## Dragothicara (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi Leute ich habe eine frage.
Und zwar welche gpu kühler ( wasser) passen auf die Gigabyte GV-N570oc-13I Rev 2.0
finde irgendwie keinen Passenden aufsatz bei aquatuning


----------



## ConCAD (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Karte ist nicht im Referenzdesign, folglich gibts auch keinen Full-Cover-Kühler dafür. Du könntest aber beispielsweise bei Liquid Extasy einen anfertigen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 3/8" auf 1/4"


 
Wofür?
Ich  will doch nur Wasser rein kippen.

Oder meinst ich brauche ein passenden Trichter?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung wofür. Habe nur meinen Voposter verbessert.


----------



## Dragothicara (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nvidia : Narrow Line Geforce 570 GTX kann man mit dem gpu kühler die Gigabyte GV-N570oc-13I Rev 2.0 bestücken ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vergleich das PCB auf das der Kühler passt, mit dem PCB deiner Karte.
[Sammelthread] nVidia Geforce GTX 570/580 - WAKÜ-Sammelthread - Bitte Startpost lesen !!!


----------



## Malkolm (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Rev 2.0 gibt es keine Fullcover-Kühler von der Stange, der gepostete Kühler von LE passt ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Dragothicara (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe ein ähnliches layout gefunden. Könntest du mal bitte einen blick drauf werfen ? Und mir dann sagen ob das richtig ist ? http://guapa5000.bplaced.net/Layout/Pics/GV-N570OC-13I (rev. 2.0).jpg hier das layout von deinem link. hier von dem gpu küher design http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/11873_3.jpg habe nur auf der rechten seite 2 chips die ich kühlen müsste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ohhhman, das es hier mal so abgeht..mal ne frage: wie viel Leistungs Unterschied darf ich mir von dem Mora 3 zwischen aktiv und passiv erhoffen?



Je nach Drehzahl tippe ich mal auf Faktor 10.

Ein passiver Mora 3 kühlt jedenfalls nur rund halb so gut, wie ein guter aktiver (1200rpm) 240er Slim.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn du wuesstest, wie schwer man den Schlauch wieder von den Tuellen bekommt.



Abziehen im kalten Zustand ist nicht unbedingt das gleiche, wie abrutschen in warmen Zustand, vor allem über mehrere Warm-/Kalt-Zyklen und ggf. noch bei Innendruck.


----------



## Nom4d (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, kann man die Löcher in GPU-Complete-kühlern einfach Nachschneiden? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich 1-2 "überzogen" habe. Also die Schrauben fassen nichtmehr... (Meine die Befestigungslöcher)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachschneiden würde ich ein Gewinde dann, wenn es durch z.B. Schlageinwirkung oder die falsche Schraube beschädigt wurde und der Gewindegang gestört ist. Wenn du eine Schraube überdrehst und dadurch das Gewinde zerstörst, kannst du natürlich versuchen, ob noch genug Material da ist - aber bei der geringen Länge tippe ich auf nein. Du könntest versuchen, ein größeres Gewinde an gleicher Stelle zu schneiden (Material für 1-2 Nummern Größer haben die meisten imho - wenn man vorsichtig ist), aber dann passt die entsprechende Schraube vermutlich nicht ohne aufbohren durchs PCB.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Gewinde einmal überdreht wurden, sind die Gewindegänge zerstört. Dadurch ist das Kernloch natürlich jetzt viel zu groß, um nochmals das Gewinde nachzuschneiden. Einsätze (z.B. Helicoil) sind im Bereich von M2,5 - M4 sicher nicht zu bekommen, daher fällt diese Methode wohl ebenfalls weg. Ein größeres Gewinde kommt eh nicht in Frage, da die Schraube ja durch das PCB muss.

Sind es denn Gewinde, die du unbedingt brauchst, um einen gewissen Anpressdruck zu erzeugen? Wenn nicht, würde ich die Schrauben bis zum maximalen Punkt anziehen und dann schauen, ob die Funktion gegeben ist.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sich vieles schön/schlecht reden....
> 
> @orca113 mindestens ein 360er, besser ein 420er.



Also als Gehäuse ist das Ximatek Elysium in der engen Wahl. Wurde da denke ich nen 420er rein bekommen. 
Also GPU und CPU und eventuell CS... 420er?

Noch was, spricht was gegen 11/8 Schlauch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als radikale Möglichkeit könnte man bei einigen Kühlern noch bis zur Vorderseite durchbohren und eine Mutter auf der Vorderseite verwenden. Zwischen Schraube und Kühlerinnerem ließe sich mit einem kleinen O-Ring leicht eine Dichtung praktizieren.
(vergleiche z.B. Watercool SW, die sind genau so aufgebaut)


----------



## Uter (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orca113 schrieb:


> Noch was, spricht was gegen 11/8 Schlauch?


 Nö...


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Nö...



Frage nur weil sie ja ansonsten toll sind. Knicken kaum, sind elastisch...

BTW: ist Laing Deutsch? Also die Pumpen?


----------



## Uter (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, sind sie.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (15. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend.
Ich hab es geschaft meinen Pcweit gehends leise zu bekommen (Laing ddc 1Plus  dank dem Phobya Silver Nickel Messing Aufsatz). 
Temps sind auch mehr als im grünen Bereich dank des Nova 1080. 

Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass meine Pumpe knistert. Ich bin mir ziemlich sich das es Luft ist. Nun frag ich mich wie ich diese Blasen am besten raus bekomme. Hab die Pumpe mal im geschüttelt gedreht, wenn sie an war oder aus. Es passiert aber nichts.
Hat da wer eine Idee wie es schneller und besser geht?


----------



## Uter (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, dass das nicht die normalen Geräusche der Pumpe sind? Die Plus ist recht laut.


----------



## ATTNTAAT (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls nicht sicher:

Rechner (oder wenn möglich die Pumpe) im Betrieb leicht drehen und neigen, wenns geht auch über Kopf. Achte nur dass dein AGB verschlossen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing (oder, wie ich gerade lesen muss: Neuerdings "Xylem") war mal Deutsch, gehört aber seit einigen Jahren zu einem Industriekonsortium dessen Hauptsitz afaik in Italien liegt.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Von der Laing hör ich nur Laufgereusche wenn ich direkt am Deckel bin mit dem Ohr bin und dann summt mein NT noch lauter  also kann man sagen dass man die plus auch für silentfreaks (gehöre dazu ) mit dem Deckel empfehlen kann, die wenig platz haben im Case.

Kann es sein dass die Pumpe sich Luft aus dem AGB gezogen hat? Da sich ja Luft aus dem Radi verabschiedet hat und in den AGB ist?


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach Drehzahl tippe ich mal auf Faktor 10.
> 
> Ein passiver Mora 3 kühlt jedenfalls nur rund halb so gut, wie ein guter aktiver (1200rpm) 240er Slim.



Oh man dann bin ich gespant, fehlen nur noch 2 nb und das Verteilerkabel xD


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Laing (oder, wie ich gerade lesen muss: Neuerdings "Xylem") war mal Deutsch, gehört aber seit einigen Jahren zu einem Industriekonsortium dessen Hauptsitz afaik in Italien liegt.



Ok, ich denke meine nächste Pumpe wird eine sein die ohne AGB daher kommt, jetzt habe ich eine die Pumpe und AGB ist. Die Eheim Station II 600 oder so

Welche sind leise und vibrationsarm?

Gibt's da was von Laing?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Ja und zwar kann ich eine Laing mit den Phobya Silver Nickel Messing Aufsatz empfehlen.
Hab ihn auf meiner 1Plus und hör nichts von der Pumpe und sie Laufruig.


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2012)

Was für eine Laing ist das? Ist die 12V?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Jop hab die 12V Version
Ist aber nicht viel stärker als die normal. Sind ca 600 Umdrehungen.
Und ca 20-30l/h unterschied im Betrieb. Und wenn du sie stärker haben willst kann man sie noch modden (2 Lötstell zusamm löten).


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2012)

Welches Modell?

Wird die mit Deckel angeboten?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition 49084
mehr durchfluss

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ing-DDC-Aufsatz----silver-nickel-Edition.html
weniger durchfluss

Bitte

gibt es auch als Black Nickel ist aber nicht so gut herrgestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke meine nächste Pumpe wird eine sein die ohne AGB daher kommt, jetzt habe ich eine die Pumpe und AGB ist. Die Eheim Station II 600 oder so
> 
> Welche sind leise und vibrationsarm?
> 
> Gibt's da was von Laing?


Was stört dich denn an der Station?
Eine Laing ist mal definitiv lauter und auch vibrationsstärker. Selbst einen non-plus mit schwerem Deckel.

Die Leistung ist natürlich höher und sie nimmt auch weniger Platz weg(wenn man jetzt mal vergisst dass der AGB dann wo anders hin muss).


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leise und Vibrationsarm dann nehm die Eheim1046


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2012)

Genau das mit dem Platz und die Station ist beschissen zu befestigen. Habe sie zuerst mit Klett festgemacht.das hat vibriert. Dann Klett mit Dämmung und nun schwebt sie mehr als das sie hält...


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Also ich merk keine Vibrationen von meiner Laing, am Gehäuse, da sie auf dem Sandwich ist und wie gesagt ich hör nur Laufgeräusche wenn ich direkt mit dem Ohr am Deckel bin, selbst dann hör ich eher mein Netzteil. Leider sind noch in meiner Pumpe kleine Luftblasen, die sie aus dem AGB zieht, und ist deswegen laut. Wenn man Platzprobleme hat dann find ich geht nichts über die Laiing mit dem Phobya Deckel und einem AGB im 5,25" Schacht. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jede Pumpe musst du mit nem Shoggy vom Gehäuse trennen vorallem leistungsstarke Pumpen wie die Laing ansonsten fängt es bei jeder Pumpe an zu vibrieren sogar bei der sehr Vibrationsarmen 1046er fängt das Gehäuse an.


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2012)

Ja klar, das Sandw. ist drunter unter meiner aber eben nur geklebt. Mit Klett und das ist Mist. Aber in die Station kannst du nix Schrauben... Plexiglas halt....


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kleb die Station eben mit dem Klettband auf Shoggy das funzt genauso


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kleb die Station eben mit dem Klettband auf Shoggy das funzt genauso



 habe ich ja gemacht, hat aber kaum Halt. Klett / Shoggy geht nicht und Klett/Klett/ Shoggy hält kaum


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

Dann Kleb die Klett mit Sekundenkleber fest das hält.


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2012)

Nein, das Ding verkaufe ich hier demnächst. Abfahrt.

Werde schauen das ich sobald ich Geld für das neue Gehäuse habe das Kühlsystem "2.0" mache. Also Gehäuse Und Graka neu-> Kühlsystem neu


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Mit Sekundenkleber auch nicht unbedingt. Jedenfalls bei mir nicht  hab versucht mein Shoggy famit am Gehäuseboden fest zukleben. Hat leider nich funktioniert hat sich immer wieder gelöst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß nicht was ihr macht aber bei mir hällt alles super nur mit diesem Klettklebeband

Ans Gehäuse würd ichs schrauben wenns mit keinem Klebeband oder Kleber hällt.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Hab bei mir eher die Vermutung dass der Kleber bei mir ist 
Komisch ist nur dass Klebebänder halten


----------



## VoodooChile (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Ja und zwar kann ich eine Laing mit den Phobya Silver Nickel Messing Aufsatz empfehlen.
> Hab ihn auf meiner 1Plus und hör nichts von der Pumpe und sie Laufruig.


Ich habe die selbe Pumpe und Aufsatz. Diese Kombi ist in einer "Alphacool Laing DDC-SilentBox" untergebracht welche wiederrum auf den "Phobya Noise Destructor V.1" geklebt ist.
Als wirklich laufruhig/leise würde ich die Pumpe trozdem nicht bezeichnen denn unter 12V erzeugt sie ein tieffrequentes brummen. Wenn noch Lüfter oder mechanische Laufwerke im Rechner laufen ist das quasi nicht wahrnehmbar aber wenn alles andere leise ist würde man es schon hören.




Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Hab bei mir eher die Vermutung dass der Kleber bei mir ist
> Komisch ist nur dass Klebebänder halten


Wie alt ist der Superkleber und hast du ihn immer in der Gefriertruhe gelagert?
Bei Raumtemp sind Cyanacrylat-typ Kleber z.T. nur 3 Monate haltbar.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Das ist Kleber von der Heißklebepistole (Stangen) und die wurden bis jetzt (schätze mehrere Jahr keine Ahnung wann sich die meine Eltern zugelegt haben) im Kellergelagert.

Edit: Wegen der Pumpe. Denk man kommt nie auf Totenstille. Aber auf ein Nivau runter, das man Leise reden kann und die Pumpe dabei nicht stört. 
Wegen der Schallbox, ist dass nicht en bissel riskant wegen der Wärme?


----------



## ATTNTAAT (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen!
Wäre einer von euch mal so lieb kurz über meine Config zu schauen? Ob da alles passt usw. oder ob irgendwas unter- oder überdimensioniert ist? Das ganze wird eine Cpu-Only Kühlung (i5-2500K, der dann warscheinlich auf 4,5 GHz gepeitscht wird)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4d6d8f16a2381bcc43e2901ac8ce5cc4

MfG und 'nen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Januar 2012)

Sag ich jetzt mal dazu
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4d62a7ccc62d55207443c18d66d7f635
Aber für solchee fragen haben wir dafür ein extra Bereich


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm den Phobya1080 ist nur bissl teurer aber um einiges größer und reicht wenn du später noch die GPU einbinden willst für gute Temps bei geringer Lautstärke.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde der kühler auch aufs UD3 passen ? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB GA 990FXA UD7 - EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-FB GA 990FXA UD7 - EN (Nickel) 15263


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sind doch eine Menge Caps im Weg. Laut Configurator müsste(!) aber das Standard AMD Kit bei Spawas und NB passen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay top  habe das eben auch gefunden


----------



## wheeler (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie schön wenn man seinen pc anschmeisst und der AE5 mal denkt,er müsste die lüfter nicht laufen lassen
kurz auf neueste (schon wieder) version geflasht,dann liefen sie wieder.....ist icht lustig sowas......


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wäre mein Pc tot, schließlich hängt auch die Pumpe als "Lüfter" an der Steuerung.


----------



## Timmynator (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber ist dafür nicht ein Alarm eingebaut, der losgeht, wenn die Pumpe nicht (an)läuft?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so wie einer eingebaut ist der los geht wenn die Lüfter nicht laufen.  Wenn die Steuerung aber mal spontan entscheidet dass das Ding am Kanal X(die Laing läuft eh als "Lüfter") nicht laufen muss ist das einfach unverzeihlich.


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2012)

Darf ich mal fragen wie eure Lüfter auf den Radis steuert? Denke mal nach Wassertemperatur?

Wie realisiert ihr dies?


----------



## wheeler (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich mit nem aquaero 5 seit neuestem


----------



## Uter (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orca113 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wie eure Lüfter auf den Radis steuert? Denke mal nach Wassertemperatur?


 Durch eine ganz normale Lüftersteuerung. Ich steuer sie aber eh nur auf LANs oder an den den heißesten Tagen des Jahres (vielleicht 5 Tage im Jahr). Sonst laufen sie immer mit knapp unter 600rpm, dadurch ist es auch unter Last schön leise.


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2012)

Und was ist so was zwischen Aquero und gar nix? Woher weiß ich denn wieviel Temp ausschlaggebend ist für Drehzahl erhohung?

@Uter also einfach Potis und gut?


----------



## Uter (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst selbst entscheiden was du haben willst, zu Auswahl stehen:
passiv, Regelung in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemp, manuelle Regelung, Regleung über das Board o.ä. (nicht immer sinnvoll) und gar keine Regelung 
Die Aufstellung geht von aufwändig und meist teuer zu einfach und günstig.


----------



## Schmidde (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab nen Heatmaster von Alphacool und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Die Wassertemp hab ich fix auf 30° gestellt, die Steuerung (Drehzahl) der Lüfter funktioniert dann von allein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2012)

Durch einfaches Testen und dann selber entscheiden ab welcher Wassertemp einem die Temps der cpu oder gpu zu viel wird und die wassertemp als grenze setzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orca113 schrieb:


> habe ich ja gemacht, hat aber kaum Halt. Klett / Shoggy geht nicht und Klett/Klett/ Shoggy hält kaum



Kabelbinder durch die obere Shoggy-Lage und um die Station.




Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Das ist Kleber von der Heißklebepistole (Stangen) und die wurden bis jetzt (schätze mehrere Jahr keine Ahnung wann sich die meine Eltern zugelegt haben) im Kellergelagert.



Na sowas hält nach meiner Erfahrung auf kaum einem glatten Kunststoff.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann wäre mein Pc tot, schließlich hängt auch die Pumpe als "Lüfter" an der Steuerung.


 
Was bin ich froh, dass ich eine von diesen 230 V Dingern habe, die man "vergessen kann"


----------



## wheeler (18. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand einen netzteitester ? Hab in der Bucht einen für 6€ gesehen.taugen die was oder muss man da Auch lieber mehr Geld ausgeben ?


----------



## Schmidde (18. Januar 2012)

Geht auch billiger.
Einfach am 24pol. Stecker den Pin mit dem grünen Kabel mit Masse verbinden (schwarz).
Am besten noch irgend ne Festplatte o.ä. als Last ans Netzteil hängen.


----------



## wheeler (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mein Nt sleeve würde ich aber gerne alle Anschlüsse überprüfen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die (Billig-)Netzteiltester machen nichts anderes, als grob die Spannung an den wichtigen Leitungen zu überprüfen. N Multimeter kann das auch - und wesentlich mehr dazu (selbst wenn man eins für 6 € nimmt).


----------



## wheeler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin ich elektriker...was soll ich mit nem multimeter
sagt mal die anzeige da unten gehen die auch mit der aktuellen 2012 aquasuite...wenn ja....wie bekomme ich diese diagramme angezeigt?
bischen gegooglet aber nichts passendes gefunden.zur zeit habe ich die beta 10...???
die meinte ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eine dumme frage was kann man allesm it der heatmaster machen ?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ziemlich alles, allerdings PWM basiert.
Komischer weise hab ich trotzdem noch keine Berichte über fiepende Motoren am Heatmaster gehört. Anscheinend ist die Frequenz hoch genug.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man damit auch eine Liang steuern ? oder denn durchfluss messen ? oder sollte man eher zu eine Aquero greifen ?


----------



## Schmidde (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Heatmaster Alphacool Heatmaster 70125 

Anschluss für einen Druchflussmesser sowie 4 Temp. Sensoren gibt es.
Eine Laing ist ohne Probleme (über ein Adapterkabel) über den Fan/Pumpen Kanal 1 steuerbar. 
Am Fan Kanal 2 hängen bei mir dann noch 9 Lüfter für den Mora und am Kanal 3 & 4 nochmals jeweils 3 für den 360er Radi und das Gehäuse, Leistung hat der Heatmaster also genug  


Soweit ich weis arbeitet der Heatmaster doch nur "intern" mit PWM und steuert dann analog oder nicht? Sind ja auch nur 3Pin Lüfteranschlüsse.
Wie auch immer, fiepen o.ä. hab ich noch rein gar nichts gehört.


War nur Anfangs etwas skeptisch weil die Software etwas verbuggt sein soll, hatte aber auch da noch keinerlei Probleme. Ist zwar vielleicht nicht so schick aufgebaut wie die vom Aquaero, allerdings hab ich dort bei mir nur einmal alles eingstellt und lese Temperatur, Durchfluss ect. über das Gadget des Open Hardware Monitor aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Heatmaster arbeitet immer mit PWM, d.h. er gibt ein ungeglättes, gepulstes 0/12V Signal aus und es bleibt den Lüfter überlassen, ob sie damit klarkommen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komischer weise kommen aber wohl selbst Pumpen damit klar. Scheint also echt mit einer mörder Frequenz zu pulsen.


----------



## Fanatix (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ihn und bin vollstens zufrieden. Die Software ist zwar echt eine Katastrophe, aber der HM als Gerät gefällt mir sehr gut..
Grüße


----------



## axxo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage: Ist es ok wenn ich von einem 4-Pin Molex auf 6x3Pin Lüfter den Strom verteile (in diesem Fall sind es 6x 900rpm Noiseblocker) oder ist es besser das auf 2*3Pin Weichen zu verteilen ?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein großer 4Pin Molex kann ja schon so einiges ab(ist z.B. die einzige Versorgung von Heatmaster, Aquaero etc.), da hätte ich bei einem Direktanschluss sogar deutlich weniger Bedenken(genau genommen keine) als bei Lüfter-3-Pin Kaskaden.


----------



## Fanatix (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du bedenkst, dass von 2 Molex 2x6 Pin, bzw. 2x8 Pin abgehen können, brauchst du dir da keine Gedanken machen. Als Vergleich, ein 6 Pin kann 150 Watt liefern (hoffe ich täusche mich da grade nicht)


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf und können sind zwei paar Schuhe. Ein 6-Pin Stecker darf bis zu 75W(das macht dann zusammen mit dem PCI-e Slot 150W, vielleicht kommt daher dein Wert) liefern, kann aber auch etwas mehr. "Normale" Adapter auf 6-Pin nutzen zwei 4-Pin Molex als Quelle. Das würde dann nach Adam Riese 37,5W für einen 4-Pin Stecker machen.
Worauf diese genau spezifiziert sind find ich gerade nicht. Bis 40W würde ich mir aber keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

60W darf man über einen 4 Pin Molex entnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Wiki ist zumindest der Stecker mit bis zu 11 A pro Pin spezifiziert. Zumindest der Kontakt macht also erst lange nach der Netzteilschiene schlapp.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pins sind aber auch monströs. Die Frage ist halt was die Leitung dahinter mit macht.


----------



## maGic (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ...hab auch paar Speck Pumpe.

Speck ZY 2 MY.
macht 120l pro Std, 5 Bar 


Speck MY2-6000
20l pro min
8,5mFls

Dagegen sieht Laing DDC alt aus

Letzter ist besser, keine Lust: platzende Schlauch


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willst du uns damit mitteilen?


----------



## maGic (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist auch eine "Quatsch"...aber so frech muß es nicht sei.

Diese Pumpe ist ideal für extreme Wakü, sonst ist es nur Quatsch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit mitteilen?


 
Entweder, dass er kein Deutsch spricht oder dass er eine (vermutlich Verdränger-)Pumpe von "Speck" hat, die 2l/min und 50 m Förderhöhe als Eckdaten hat, mit der er hier Eindruck schinden möchte.


----------



## axxo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Speckpumpe klingt nach nem tollen Schimpfwort


----------



## maGic (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lol...komische Markenname hat diese Pumpe ja.

erste Speckpumpe ist  Innen-Zahnradpumpe, also Verdränger  wie Ruyven gesagt.
Beim zweite ist Radialpumpe wie beim laing DDC.


----------



## Elvis3000 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder, dass er kein Deutsch spricht oder dass er eine (vermutlich Verdränger-)Pumpe von "Speck" hat, die 2l/min und 50 m Förderhöhe als Eckdaten hat, mit der er hier Eindruck schinden möchte.


 
sollte sich doch inzwischen herumgesprochen haben das der man gehörlos ist.der hat deswegen auch schriftlich probleme sich zu verständigen.und eindruck möchte der auch nicht unbedingt schinden....er schreibts ja im "quatsch" thread.

edit:  wenn meine freundin mich mal wieder belabert das ich zu viel zocke werde ich auch manchmal gehörlos..........


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> edit:  wenn meine freundin mich mal wieder belabert das ich zu viel zocke werde ich auch manchmal gehörlos..........


Sowas nennt sich _selektive Taubheit_.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich _selektive Taubheit_.


  Wie war wie wir die tritt sehr oft bei BF3 ein


----------



## axxo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts eigentlich für Durchfluß irgendwelche Mindestwerte? Und verdoppelt sich der Durchluß durch eine zweite in Reihe geschaltete Pumpe des gleichen Typs?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Und verdoppelt sich der Durchluß durch eine zweite in Reihe geschaltete Pumpe des gleichen Typs?


Nein.



> Gibts eigentlich für Durchfluß irgendwelche Mindestwerte?


ab 60l/h soll es kaum noch große Temperaturunterschiede geben.


----------



## axxo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ist 60l/h aber schon ein Wert den man optimaler weise erreichen oder überschreiten sollte ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. 60 l/h ist ein Wert, ab dem man "macht eine größere Pumpe Sinn?" nur noch online fragen sollte, denn in der Realität könnte der genervte Gegenüber handgreiflich werden 

Ich persönlich habe normalerweise 30 l/h und als ich mal -verschmutzungsbedingt- bei 12 l/h war, gab es auch noch keine deutlich überhöhten Temperaturen.


----------



## axxo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok, hab mich schon gewundert denn meine Laing macht bei hörbaren 3900u/min gerade mal zwischen 55-65l/h, wenn ich die dann auf 50-75% runterregle komme ich auch in den 30l/h Bereich, aber die Wassertemperaturen bleiben konstant niedrig . 

Ich hatte ernsthaft mir schon überlegt das Teil hier zu kaufen: Aqua Computer Webshop - aquacover dual DDC, Deckel für Laing- und Swiftech-Pumpen, G1/4 41084 und noch ne zweite Pumpe zu verbauen. Im Moment hab ich nen Koolance Nickel Deckel, gibt es davon auch ne Dualversion?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Duallaing braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## axxo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn ich aber beide Laing auf 50% betreiben würde, und dabei quasi den Durchfluß auf dem selben Niveau habe wie bei einer 100%Laing, wären die akustisch nicht mehr wirklich wahrzunehmen und das eigentliche Ziel der Wasserkühlung (geräuschloser PC und mehr als genug Kühlleistung) wäre damit auch erreicht. Setzt natürlich vorraus das 2 Laing auf 50% den selben Durchflüß wie eine auf 100% leisten....

Und selbst mit dem schweren Koolance Deckel bekommt man die Laing bei knapp 4000u/min nunmal nicht so leise das sie nicht mehr (deutlich) wahrzunehmen ist.


----------



## Uter (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Setzt natürlich vorraus das 2 Laing auf 50% den selben Durchflüß wie eine auf 100% leisten....


Tuen sie aber nicht...



axxo schrieb:


> Und selbst mit dem schweren Koolance Deckel bekommt man die Laing bei knapp 4000u/min nunmal nicht so leise das sie nicht mehr (deutlich) wahrzunehmen ist.


 Dann hättest du besser die normale Laing und nicht die + gekauft.


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich aber beide Laing auf 50% betreiben würde, und dabei quasi den Durchfluß auf dem selben Niveau habe wie bei einer 100%Laing, wären die akustisch nicht mehr wirklich wahrzunehmen und das eigentliche Ziel der Wasserkühlung (geräuschloser PC und mehr als genug Kühlleistung) wäre damit auch erreicht. Setzt natürlich vorraus das 2 Laing auf 50% den selben Durchflüß wie eine auf 100% leisten....
> 
> Und selbst mit dem schweren Koolance Deckel bekommt man die Laing bei knapp 4000u/min nunmal nicht so leise das sie nicht mehr (deutlich) wahrzunehmen ist.


 
Wie Uter schon sagte: Die Lanigs werden nicht linear schwächer, wenn man sie runter regelt. Mit 50% also 6V laufen viele schon nicht mehr an. Im Übrigen hat der Durchfluss sehr wenig mit der Kühlleistung zu tun. Wenn du mehr Kühlleitung willst führt keine Weg an mehr Radiatorfläche vorbei. Stärkere Pumpen haben ab einem gewissen (relativ moderaten) Durchflusslevel, keinen mit normalen Mitteln messbaren Effekt mehr. Der Einfluss des Durchflusses auf die Kühlleistung geht asymptotisch gegen einen Grenzwert (der vom Kühler abhängt). Durchflusssteigerungen von oberhalb 60L/h bringen deshalb mit effizienten Kühlern nur minimale oder gar keine messbare Kühlleitungserhöhung - je nach Ausgangsniveau.


----------



## der blaue blitz (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leutz,

wollte mal fragen wie sich das aerocool xpredator als wakü gehäuse macht und wieviele und welche radis man montieren kann?
da ich mit gedanken spiele meinen pc mal wieder zu fluten!!! 
desweiteren suche ich für mein board GA X58 A UD3R geeignete mosfets oder ähnliches da dieses auch schwimmen lernen soll,
hat da jemand ne idee oder nützliche links wo ich was finden kann, google kann mir nicht wirklich helfen oder ich bin zu !!!


vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Wollte fragen ob es normal ist dass sich sowas: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also das Metallteil zwischen Plastik und schraubi) relativ warm wird?!


----------



## Uter (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Adapter sollte ziemlich genau Wassertemp haben.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kommt ziemlich gut hin... also normal.. danke!


----------



## wheeler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wollte gerade fragen was "ziemlich warm" bedeutet....wo ist denn die abdeckung hin?


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Wheeler nur die Aquastream hat diese Abdeckung


----------



## wheeler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage: was genau kann ich bei der aquastream xt im aquasuite einstellen...zur zeit steht da bei mir manuelle frequenzvorgabe und 55 HZ.hm...und weiter? kann ich das hochdrehen,wenn ja,wozu ,bzw,kann man das auch temp abhängig mache,was aber doch eigentlich nicht viel bringen sollte.Höherer durchfluss bedeutet ja nicht wehinger temperatur,also was genau kann ich da jetzt einstellen,und wozu?
@bash:
ich dachte das wäre ein..ok


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

Welche temp ist denn für einen X6@1,36V bei nem 240er Radi normal? (also Prime)

Ist es bei der HPPS+ normal dass sie solche "knistergeräusche" macht? oder könnte das luft sein? Das System wird auch relativ warm... ist das normal?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird das Wasser warm, wird auch der Rest warm. Logisch oder? 

PS: Doppelposts vermeiden.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, werd zukünftig DP und TP vermeiden...
Aber sind diese geräusche normal?


----------



## wheeler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> mal ne frage: was genau kann ich bei der aquastream xt im aquasuite einstellen...zur zeit steht da bei mir manuelle frequenzvorgabe und 55 HZ.hm...und weiter? kann ich das hochdrehen,wenn ja,wozu ,bzw,kann man das auch temp abhängig mache,was aber doch eigentlich nicht viel bringen sollte.Höherer durchfluss bedeutet ja nicht wehinger temperatur,also was genau kann ich da jetzt einstellen,und wozu?
> @bash:
> ich dachte das wäre ein..ok



jetzt muss ich mich mal selbst zitieren,damit die frage nicht verschüttet geht,sorry


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ist es bei der HPPS+ normal dass sie solche "knistergeräusche" macht? oder könnte das luft sein? Das System wird auch relativ warm... ist das normal?


 Dann tu ich das auch mal Fix^^


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ist es bei der HPPS+ normal dass sie solche "knistergeräusche" macht? oder könnte das luft sein? Das System wird auch relativ warm... ist das normal?


 
Ich hab die As -XT was im endeffekt eh die gleiche Pumpe ist, nur ein bisschen von as modifiziert - sonst ja eh zu 100% ne Eheim 
Die Knistergeräusche sind sicher Luft im Kreislauf, ich hatte diese selber, aber nach 6 stunden Dichtheitsprobe war faktisch keine Luft mehr im System.
Versuch einmal zu Testzwecken den AGB zu öffnen und bis an das Maximum zu befüllen.
Weiters würde ich statt "Klopapier" eher Abdichtmasse (Baumax - Installateurabteulung) verwenden  - Hält bis jetzt meinen kaputten 90 grad Winkel recht gut dicht 

EDIT: Vielleicht zieht das System bedingt durch den nicht dichten Anschluss Luft??? Wirklich einmal gescheit abdichten


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

Stimmt! Aber woher bekomme ich jetzt abdichtmasse? Geht auch dieses patafix (dieser kleberdings was aussieht wie kaugummi^^)?


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass dir da Zeit von Patafix würd ich abstand nehmen, wird die Oberfläche anätzen "KLEBSTOFF" und ob das dicht hält ist auch zu bezweifeln - kauf dir einfach morgn die Abdichtmasse


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

Habs jetzt mal mit knete abgedichtet...wasser kommt zwar keins mehr raus, aber knistern tut sie immernoch...
Obwohl es auch von der FP kommen könnte...


----------



## axxo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rurdo: Da du meine ehemalige Pumpe hast,kann ich dir wohl am Besten Antworten. Es müssten alle Geräusche verschwinden, sobald sich wirklich keine Luft mehr im Kreislauf befindet. Das gilt natürlich nicht für das Betriebsgeräusch der Pumpe, das aber meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh axxo, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören!
Es sollte sich wirklich keine Luft mehr drin befinden, vielleicht noch paar kleine bläschen im Radi, aber der liegt nach der Pumpe...
Und soweit ich die Schläuche beobachte, gehen auch keine Bläschen mehr durch...
Habe gerade mit Knetmasse abgedichtet, sind jetzt fast alle geräusche weg... aber ein paar sind immernoch da! 
Aber jetzt sind sie wirklich überhörbar...


----------



## axxo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir waren die Luft-Geräusche erst nach 2-3 Tagen Betrieb endgültig verschwunden (eben mit den letzten Luftblasen), hatte damals ähnliche Bedenken, war meine erste Wasserkühlung/Pumpe kann man sogar noch irgendwo im Thread hier nachlesen


----------



## Rurdo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, na dann bin ich beruhigt^^
EDIT: was kannst du zu der undichten stelle sagen? Ist dir die nicht aufgefallen? wie hast du sie in griff bekommen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> @Wheeler nur die Aquastream hat diese Abdeckung



Alle Eheim1046 haben seitens des Herstellers einen Filterkorb. Afaik werden auch fast alle (außer HPPS?) damit ausgeliefert.
Nützen tut er aber nirgendwo was, der ist für Tauchbetrieb in Aquarien gedacht, um Dreck fernzuhalten.




Rurdo schrieb:


> Ja, werd zukünftig DP und TP vermeiden...
> Aber sind diese geräusche normal?


 
"knistern" ist nicht normal. Ein vollständig entlüftete 1046 brummt mit ihrer Versorgungsfrequenz, also so, wie sie auch vibriert.


----------



## axxo (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen brauchbaren Vergleichstest zwischen diversen Laing DDC und D5 Pumpen im direkten Vergleich?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DeXgo - Wasserkhlungs-Pumpen RoundUp - Teil 1 Wasserkhlung-Review / Testbericht


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal eben schnell ne frage,

ist es eigentlich egal wie ich einen AquaComputer Durchflusssensor einbaue? Ist auch die Durchflussrichtung egal?

Gruß


----------



## drunkendj (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den High flow hast ist das egal bei den anderen weiß ich das nicht genau. Müsste aber auch egal sein.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, hab den High Flow. Gut, dann passt es ja, dann kann ich ja weiter wieder zusammen bauen.

Danke!


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep - ist egal!


----------



## Fanatix (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen brauchbaren Vergleichstest zwischen diversen Laing DDC und D5 Pumpen im direkten Vergleich?


 
Ja, ich habe hier mal einen Bericht dazu geschrieben..
Grüße


----------



## wheeler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
ich brauche für den lüfter ne kabelverlängerung....finde bei AT aber nur 4 polige...aber ich brauche doch nur 3 ...oder nicht???
den meine ich :Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings Pure BQT T12025-LR-B (120x120x25mm) Be Quiet Case Fan SilentWings Pure BQT T12025-LR-B (120x120x25mm) 78285


----------



## Clonemaster (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier 

*edit:* auch mit sleeve


----------



## wheeler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke,warum hab ich die nicht selbst gefunden.....??? und sleeven tu ich doch mitlerweile selbst )


----------



## Clonemaster (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> und sleeven tu ich doch mitlerweile selbst )


 
So ist's richtig


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2012)

Bastel grad und frag mich,  wie man an besten die Pumpe reinigt.  Weiß da einer was von euch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufschrauben und reinigen mit etwas Wasser, einem Tuch, Wattestäbchen oder so.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben schnell ne Frage, und zwar ich will grad meine Wakü wieder nach einem Umbau befüllen, doch wenn das System geschlossen ist, dass ich nur noch den AGB offen habe zum Wasser nach schütten, läuft kein Wasser, bzw. der Wasserstand nimmt im AGB nicht ab (Daran sehe ich das die Pumpe das Wasser fördert).

Sobald ich aber das System iwo unterbreche, läuft alles Perfekt. Mit unterbrechen meine ich, dass ich z.B. nach dem CPU Kühler nicht in die Graka gehe sondern wieder direkt in den AGB.

Hab ihr einen Tipp wie ich das System befüllt bekomme?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du alle Komponenten vor dem Einbau gereingt? Ansonsten hilft schütteln, kippen etc.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, habe ich.

Schütteln und Kippen geht bei mir schlecht, denn die Radis sind unterm Schreibtisch festgeschraubt.

Siehe TB von mit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du Kupplungen verwendest: Kreislauf kurzschließen, so dass du erstmal den Rechner entlüften kannst. Externe, unbewegliche Radiatoren mit Wasserresten drin mit einer nicht luftfreien Pumpe zu befüllen... - schwierig, schwierig.
Da hilft sonst nur noch, den Kreislauf hinter den Radiatoren zu öffnen und möglichst viel Gefälle vom Rechner zu den Radiatoren herzustellen, so dass man alles mit Schwerkraft volllaufen lassen kann.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Radis sind jetzt gefüllt.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Kreislauf AGB, Pumpe, Durchflusssensor, Ram, CPU, Graka und wieder AGB.

Mit dem Kreislauf Kurzschließen meinst du damit, dass ich mal die Radies sowie die Kupplungen weg nehme vom Sys und nach der Graka direkt wieder in den AGB gehe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Idealerweise montiert man die Kupplungen so, dass das Wasser immer von männlich->weiblich oder umgekehrt führt. D.h. z.B. die Leitung aus dem Gehäuse raus endet mit einem männlichen Teil, die Leitung in das Gehäuse rein mit einem weiblichen - und die kann man dann beide verbinden und hat einen geschlossenen Kreislauf ohne Radiatoren.
Man füllt im Anschluss zuerst diesen kleinen Kreislauf und kann so die Pumpe vollständig entlüften, bevor man die Radiatoren wieder ankoppelt und alles befüllt. Umgekehrt entwässtert man bei Bastelarbeiten nur den kleinen Kreislauf im Rechner und entlüftet ihn, bevor man die Radiatoren wieder einbindet.


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1337 Seiten

Lohnt sich eine kleine Wakü für die GPU alleine, um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren?


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für 40€ mehr bekommst du auch die CPU mit gekühlt


----------



## Tesseract83233 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen! 

Jetzt hab ich auch mal ne kleine Frage: 

Momentan hab ich auf meinem PhenomII X6 1100T einen "Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM (altes Modell)" stecken - CPU-Temperatur bei Vollast: 59°C. 
 
Größter Nachteil des Lüfters (IMHO): 
Egal, wie man den Lüfter einbaut - entweder zieht er die Abwärme des Arbeitsspeichers mit in den Kühlkörper, oder (wenn man ihn anders herum montiert) zieht er von außen die Abwärme meiner HD6970 mit an und befördert sie über den RAM. 

Da "Benchmarks" und P/L-Verhältnis (trotz der im Forum bei Kompakt-WaKü's beanstandeten Nachteile) bei einer Corsair H60 doch relativ positv ausfallen, spiele ich nun mit dem Gedanken, mir eine zu kaufen. 
Diese will ich dann (entgegen der Corsair-Empfehlung - aber so ist es wohl bei mir besser) oben an meinem Aeorocool VS-9W mit intake-Fan anbringen, daneben für den RAM noch einen zweiten 120mm-intake und das ganze dann hinten und seitlich am Case rauspusten lassen. 

_Also... _
...Was haltet ihr davon? 
...Hab ich nen größeren Vorteil davon, oder beträgt die Differenz am Ende wohl nur 2-3°C? 
...Würdet ihr bei 59°C bei Vollast überhaupt noch was verändern, oder ist die Temperatur OK? ("_Je kühler, desto besser_" ?)

Schon mal vielen Dank für alle Antworten. 
MfG - Tesseract83233


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Atomtoaster: GPUs sind das beste Argument für Waküs. Aber der Aufpreis für CPU&GPU ist dann auch nicht mehr größer, als ein Oberklasse/High-End-Luftkühler ähnlicher Leistung. (je nach Grunddimensionierung des Radiators kommt man sogar deutlich besser bei weg)

@Tesseract: Die Abwärme von RAM ist vernachlässigbar, insbesondere bei aktiver Luftbewegung und bei 59 °C Realtempanzeige würde ich anfangen, Lüfter zu drosseln (wenn ich denn welche hätte  ). Die Einbaupläne würde aber aufgehen, wenn da genug Platz für den Radiator ist (30 mm dicker, als ein Lüfter und zumindest die Anschlussseite dürfte ~2 cm über den Lüfter hinausstehen)


----------



## Tesseract83233 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*ruyven_macaran*: 


> Die Abwärme von RAM ist vernachlässigbar, insbesondere bei aktiver  Luftbewegung und bei 59 °C Realtempanzeige würde ich anfangen, Lüfter zu  drosseln


>>also lohnt es sich bei vernünftiger Lüftersteuerung in meiner Konfiguration _*nicht*_, oder? 




> 30 mm dicker, als ein Lüfter und zumindest die   Anschlussseite dürfte ~2 cm über den Lüfter hinausstehen


>>darüber dürfte ich mir bei dem Case und ner Kompakt-Wakü wohl keine Gedanken machen müssen 

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Tgt79 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag alle zusammen
kleine Frage: weiß jemand, ob die Gainward GTX460 768M http://www.gainward.de/main/vgapro.php?id=396 im Referenzdesign ist? Und wenn nicht, welche Wasserkühler würde es dafür geben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GW/Palit vertreibt selten Graka im Referenzdesign. GW/Palit hat meisten ihr eigenes Layout. Von EK kommen meist Kühler für die GW Layouts. Schau mal dort rein. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...-a-724077.html?highlight=gtx+460+sammelthread


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir hat sich nach viel gewurschtel auch wieder alles Befüllt.

Die Tipps waren Hilfreich  !!


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle die sich über die indirekte Kühlung vom AC HD 79X0 Kühler beschwert haben.
Neu: aquagrATIx für HD 7970 und 7950 / UPDATE 27.01: Überarbeitete Version - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr vom Swiftech Apogee XT ? 

Habe denn im luff gefunden und wollte mir denn Holen für mein i5-750 sinnvoll oder nicht ?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also du kannst dich echt nicht entscheiden ob Wakü oder nicht^^


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist OT  kannst ja in skype kommen 

Aber ich will noch immer wissen wie gut er ist


----------



## Uter (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Swiftech Apogee XT ?


Kommt auf den Preis an, mehr wie ein Kryos Delrin wär er mir nicht wert.
Allgemein kann man sagen, dass sich die aktuellen High-End Kühler nur minimal in der Kühlleistung unterscheiden, sehr wohl aber im Preis und bei der Optik. Der Apogee XT hat afaik zwar ein paar Nachteile, aber ein schlechter Kühler ist er sicher nicht.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Das ist ein Quatsch Treand 

Ich finde der reicht aus.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kosten soll er 25€ inkl 

Und was für Nachteile hat er genau ?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, die nachteile würden mich jetzt auch Interessieren.


----------



## Uter (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man ihn neu kauft ist das vor allem der Preis. Abgesehen davon bremst er afaik ziemlich stark den Durchfluss, aber das wär mir egal. Scheinbar gibt es auch eine gewisse Serienstreuung, es gibt Bilder, bei denen die Pins recht ungleichmäßig sind. Auf die Pins solltest du bei einem Gebrauchtkauf besonders achten, die sind sehr schnell mal zerstört.

Für 25€ ist er gut kaufbar.


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht, dass es wichtig wäre... nur wundert es mich etwas:
Erstmal mein Kreislauf:
Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T mit Phobya-Deckel (Messing) -> Radi1: 360er Phobya -> DFM: Aquacomputer -> HDDs: Silentstar Quad -> CPU: Heatkiller 3.0 (Vollkupfer) -> GPU: Aquacomputer GTX570 -> Radi2: 120er Magicool -> CPC-Schnellkupplung -> Radi3: Phobya 420 -> CPC-Schnellkupplung -> AGB: EK Multioption 150 -> Pumpe

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe bei dem Kreislauf (ein paar Winkel) "nur" einen Durchfluss von ~70l/h. Andere haben mit gleicher Pumpe und ähnlich großen Kreisläufen deutlich mehr.
Ich weiß, der Durchfluss wird zu keiner messbaren Verbesserung führen, trotzdem frage ich mich warum ich nur so wenig (verglichen mit anderen) habe.
Irgendwer nen heißen Tipp?

PS: Die Laing läuft auf 12V.

PPS: Die Kühler wurden beim letzten Umbau vor etwa zwei Monaten komplett gereinigt.


----------



## djnoob (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPC-Schnellkupplung sind große Durchfluss killer. 
HDDs: Silentstar Quad ebenfalls. 

Spreche hier von Erfahrung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du, jetzt wo du es ansprichst, ich habe selber nur einen druchfluss von ca. 22 l/h was mich sehr wundert.

Bei mir sieht es folgendermaßen aus der Kreislauf.

Pumpe -> Druchflusssensor -> Ramkühler -> CPU Kühler  -> Grakakühler -> Slotblende nach draußen  -> Schnellkupplung -> 2*360ger Radi´s  -> Schnellkupplung -> Slotblende nach innen -> AGB.

Kann es sein, dass ich bei meinem Aquaero noch den AC Durchflusssensor Kalibrieren muss?


----------



## djnoob (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was steht denn als Kalibrierung? 169 sollte da stehen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

o.O da steht bei mir 400!? 

Gleich mal ändern.

*Edit:*

So geändert. Jetzt habe ich ca. 52 L/h.

Danke dir!


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok... danke dir.
hatte mich nur gewundert... wusste nicht, dass das so restriktive Komponenten sind; vor allem weil die CPC ja nach den Koolance die besten sein sollen und auch empfohlen werden.

Unterm Strich bleibt ja eh genug Durchfluss übrig


----------



## djnoob (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe die CPC Kupplungen ebenfalls dran. Was mich halt nur etwas wundert, das sie eine Großen Wiederstand bei niedrieger Durchfluss leisten. Gestern abend ausprobiert. Ab 170l/h demontiert und es waren nachhinein 200l/h.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, mir ist grad eingefallen, dass ich ja die selben habe aus diesem Grund ^^

Eben, unter Strich passt der Durchfluss jetzt auch bei mir. Dann können wir also beruhigt weiter machen 

*Edit: *

Wie bekommst denn du ca. 170l/h hin mit den Kupplungen und warum wir bzw ich nicht!?


----------



## djnoob (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schaue mal hier MAx Durchflusswerte Dual Laing


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann ist es logisch^^

Das schafft meine Single HPPS Plus nicht^^


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja auch eine dual Liang  die DJnoob hat und du nur eine Singel HPPs plus


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das weiß ich doch jetzt auch schon du Vogel


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wäre ich gerne ein baum  

Gibt es eig. für die Gigabyte GTX460OC ein wasserkühler ?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht das ich wüsste. Es gäbe einmal die Möglichkeit, nur die GPU zu kühlen, Spawas und Co müssten dann anders gekühlt werden oder die Karte zu Liquid-extasy.de schicken und da einen extra anfertigen lassen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie teuer ist sowas bei denn ?


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu teuer als dass es sich für eine 460 lohnen würde...
ich würde mal mit 120 Schleifen rechnen.

GPU only + passive Steinchen auf den Spawas und VRAMs sollte reichen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ich wollte die halt ordentlich ocen damit die eine GTX470 schon die Sporen zeigen kann  

Aber dann kaufe ich mir lieber eine neue karte.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre auch sinnvoller eine neuere Karte zu kaufen, denn ein Kühler bei dene zu machen kostet ca. 60-80€ im schnitt.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird dann wohl eine HD5850


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage beschäftigt mich schon ne Zeit lang und zwar, in wie weit sich die Temps veränderen wenn ich mir noch ein 240 bzw. 280 in mein Geäuse stelle, zu meinem 1080 der an Seitenwand hängt?
Mich reizt es unterlast an die Raumtemperatur zukommen. Es heißt ja umso mehr Fläche desto Kühler
Würde es was bringen oder weniger.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher weniger! Ich finde persönlich, dass das rausgeschmissenes Geld ist.

Im Vergleich zu einem Auto: Wenn du ein Auto hast, mit 400PS, das dann tunst, wirst du dann vllt 3 PS mehr bekommen, und das lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm einfach den 1080ger und hau dir da einfach 4x180ger drauf und lass die Langsam laufen das reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Reden ^^


----------



## Uter (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Die Frage beschäftigt mich schon ne Zeit lang und zwar, in wie weit sich die Temps veränderen wenn ich mir noch ein 240 bzw. 280 in mein Geäuse stelle, zu meinem 1080 der an Seitenwand hängt?
> Mich reizt es unterlast an die Raumtemperatur zukommen. Es heißt ja umso mehr Fläche desto Kühler
> Würde es was bringen oder weniger.


 Welche Komponenten hast du? Wie warm wird das Wasser?
Doppelte Radifläche bedeutet in der Theorie halbes Delta zwischen Luft und Wasser. In der Praxis ist es etwas weniger.
Die Lufttemp wirst du aber eh nicht erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Ok... danke dir.
> hatte mich nur gewundert... wusste nicht, dass das so restriktive Komponenten sind; vor allem weil die CPC ja nach den Koolance die besten sein sollen und auch empfohlen werden.



Ich selbst habe für ein Paar gegenüber "gar nichts" eine Reduzierung um ca. 20% gemessen, was ca. einem restriktiven CPU-Kühler entspricht. Hat man schon einige ähnlich restriktive Komponenten im Kreislauf, haben die Kupplungen quasi gar keinen Einfluss mehr:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/39751-durchflusswerte-sammelthread.html
Aber prinzipiell ist das halt auch relativ zu betrachten - sie sind die Zweitbesten, mit ein bißchen Abstand zu den ersten. Aber vor allem mit ordentlich Abstand zum Rest:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...en-im-vergleich-cpc-vs-phobya.html#post530092



> Unterm Strich bleibt ja eh genug Durchfluss übrig


 
Eben


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (31. Januar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Komponenten hast du? Wie warm wird das Wasser?
> Doppelte Radifläche bedeutet in der Theorie halbes Delta zwischen Luft und Wasser. In der Praxis ist es etwas weniger.
> Die Lufttemp wirst du aber eh nicht erreichen.



Als Cpu Kühler hab ich den Kyros Derlin auf der GK nen EK 5870 rev.2 und an meinem 1080nova hab ich 4 180von Phobya auf 9.5volt Laufen.
Wassertemp kann ich nicht messen da ich kein Sensor hab und ich nicht wüsste wo ich ihn anschließen sollte da. Temps sind im leerlauf bei raum Temp. Immer um die 20°C und unterlast bei ca 10-15k über raum


----------



## Uter (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann rentiert es sich nicht. Abgesehen davon sind die internen Sensoren sehr ungenau (und deine Werte entsprechend falsch). Die Wassertemps kann man auch anders messen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Die Wassertemps kann man auch anders messen.


Und zwar mit einem geeigenten Thermometer.


----------



## Uter (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, wobei die Wassertemp auch nicht sonderlich viel über Raumtemp liegen müsste, das kann man dann auch noch ganz gut abschätzen finde ich, es muss ja nicht aufs Grad sein aber eine Angabe wie "knapp über Raumtemp" oder "etwas unter Körpertemp" ist noch erwartbar.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (31. Januar 2012)

Was wäre denn so ein Termometer?
Würde mich rein aus Neugier interessieren wie meine Wassertemps sind.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ein Thermometer mit vernüftiger Skala (keine Fieberthermometer).


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (31. Januar 2012)

Achso... ich dachte jetzt ein spezielles Thermometer was z.B. in den Agb grad rein gesetzt wird.


----------



## steinschock (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquarien Temometer für 3-5€

Inline-messfühler kann man überall anschließen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Achso... ich dachte jetzt ein spezielles Thermometer was z.B. in den Agb grad rein gesetzt wird.


Sowas kannst du dir auch holen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab früher ein Weinthermometer missbraucht und damit dann auch meinen Einschraubsensor geeicht. Der ging nämlich ziemlich "vor".


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (1. Februar 2012)

steinschock schrieb:
			
		

> Aquarien Temometer für 3-5€
> 
> Inline-messfühler kann man überall anschließen.



Damit mein ich, das ich kein gerät hab mum die Temperatur auszulesen.
Bleibt mir dann wohl nichts über ein Aquarienthermometer zu holen und zu missbrauchen, um zu wissen wie warm das Wasser wird.


----------



## djnoob (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mal ein neuer Review von mir, für die jenigen, die es noch nicht gesehen haben .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...phacool-16-10-anschraubtuellen-vergleich.html


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man einen Mora 3 reparieren?

Hab für die Standfüße zu lange Schrauben verwendet und jetzt Löcher drin. Kann man doch aber sicher löten, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prinzipiell kann man das (sind ja Kupferrohre) - muss man aber halt auch können


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann alles lernen


----------



## djnoob (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ausser das fliegen


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso haste nicht die originalen Schruaben genutzt?


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den gebraucht gekauft, und die Schrauben waren alle wild durcheinander.... Da hab ich die M3x30 genommen, ich Depp.....

Aber die werden für die Blenden sein...


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hätte ich bei Watewrcool angerufen oder im Forum gefragt. Bevor ich wild drauf los schraube.


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaja, hätte hätte hätte

So hier in der Art sollte es doch machbar sein, oder?


----------



## winner961 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal ne frage welche Schrauben Brauch ich für einen Black ICE Extreme um meine drei Nanoxias drauf zu befestigen ? Wie verschlaucht man es richtig ? Erst von der Pumpe zur CPU zu den Mainboard Kühlern dann in den Radi und dann ins AGB dann in die Pumpe zurück . Denkt ihr so wäre das richtig ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Jaja, hätte hätte hätte
> 
> So hier in der Art sollte es doch machbar sein, oder?



Ich würde zwar versuchen, statt Löthonig irgendwas aus Kupfer oder Messing zum füllen großer Löcher zu finden (wenn überhaupt ein so großes gemacht hat...), aber ja: So geht das im Prinzip.
Den schwersten Teil hat er aber einfach ausgeklammert: Die Lötstelle richtig heiß bekommen (ohne alles mitm Gasbrenner zu verbrennen). Schließlich hängt an der ein Objekt, das einzig und allein zur Wärmeabfuhr entwickelt wurde.




winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage welche Schrauben Brauch ich für einen Black ICE Extreme um meine drei Nanoxias drauf zu befestigen ?



Black ICE Extreme (gibts die noch  ) oder Black ICE GT Extreme?
Die alten hatten iirc gar keine Gewinde -> Selbstschneidene Schrauben, wie sie den meisten Lüftern beiliegen.
Die Generation Two hat M4, es sollten M4x30 beiliegen.


----------



## winner961 (2. Februar 2012)

Das müsste ein gt sein der schmalere von beiden Also muss ich mir m4 Schrauben besorgen . Ok was haltet ihr von dem verschlauchungsplan?


----------



## -Loki- (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Reihenfolge ist eigentlich egal. Sollte halt nur der AGB vor die Pumpe kommen.
Der Rest ist eine Frage des Geschmackes, der Optik und Machbarkeit.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir sagen warum bei meinem Aquaero 4 die letzten 3 Zeichen nicht mehr geht von rechts aus gesehen in jeder Reihe?


----------



## Clonemaster (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen warum bei meinem Aquaero 4 die letzten 3 Zeichen nicht mehr geht von rechts aus gesehen in jeder Reihe?


 
hmm.... vielleicht... ist ... sie kaputt? ^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ochnee -.- kann doch noch von heut auf morgen passieren :/


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen 

ich dachte, ich frag ma kurz hier nach ^^

ich hab ab bald den xeon 1230. da ich eh schon im deckel en 280er slim hab wird der auch gleich wassergekühlt.

reicht der 280er um den leise kühl zu halten? 

auf dem radi sind noisblocker pk2 @ 700umin.... reichts?

oder soll ich noch en 120er ins heck schrauben?

thx 

achja: welche cpu kühler ist denn gut?
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin oder EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LTX - Acetal  ? der ek is billiger und zumindest laut einem test besser als der ac?

und, backplate?

nachtrag: im kreislauf wäre dann nur die cpu, die graka ist eine gtx480 AMP! und leise genug. atm kühlt die wakü meinen q6600 und da reicht der 280er eben nicht...


----------



## djnoob (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom CPU Kühler her, würde ich mal sagen, nimm den, der dir besser gefällt.
Ansonsten fang mit den 280er an und wenn nicht ausreicht, upgradest du . Hier sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Ich würde dir aber eher raten, Finger von single Radis zu lassen, die werden dir nicht viel Unterschied bringen.


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Kryos spricht, neben der etwas besseren Kühlleistung, die austauschbare Halterung und damit die potentiell höhere Nutzungsdauer.
Ein 280er @ 700rpm reicht für CPU-only locker. Warum sollte er mit deinem q6600 nicht zurecht kommen? Wie stark hast du übertaktet?
Ein 280er bietet die 2 bis 3 fache Fläche eines sehr guten Lüftkühlers und 700rpm sind auch nicht sonderlich wenig.


----------



## loltheripper (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine frage: macht es einen unterschied ob ich Ein T-stück benutze oder normal verschlauche?
Danke


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmja... problem: ich hab "noch" mein altes wakü geraffel mit drinn. is also neben dem 280er noch ein 120er und ein 250er drinn. ("früher" waren in dem kreislauf noch 2 8800gt)

desswegen kann ichs halt null einschätzen, was da auf mich zu kommt, wenn nur der 280er drinn ist ... grad hat der q6600@ 2,4ghz (im prinzip braucht nur bf3 mehr leistung als das  der xeon ist nur bastelwut...) zb 45grad unter last bei 22grad raumtemp. und 28grad wassertemp.

der 250er soll, da er extern ist, auf jedenfall rausfliegen, und der 120er eigentlich auch, dann hätte ich mehr platz und weniger schlauch. der sitzt halt hinten/oben/außen.


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du einen 240er meinst, dann würden ohne den 240er und 120er die Temps (bei gleicher Lautstärke und gleicher TDP) so ca. um 5K steigen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loltheripper schrieb:


> Kleine frage: macht es einen unterschied ob ich Ein T-stück benutze oder normal verschlauche?
> Danke


 Was genau hast du denn vor?
Ein T-Stück um den Kreislauf auf zu teilen ist im allgemeinen eine sehr schlechte Idee. Das Wasser sucht sich einfach den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und der restriktivere Kühler bekommt kaum noch was ab.
Wenn du Ein T-Stück für Temperatursensor und/oder Ablasshahn meinst:
Das stört den Aufbau nicht weiter.


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein nein, ich mein keinen 240er


----------



## loltheripper (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was genau hast du denn vor?
> Ein T-Stück um den Kreislauf auf zu teilen ist im allgemeinen eine sehr schlechte Idee. Das Wasser sucht sich einfach den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und der restriktivere Kühler bekommt kaum noch was ab.
> Wenn du Ein T-Stück für Temperatursensor und/oder Ablasshahn meinst:
> Das stört den Aufbau nicht weiter.


 wollte 2 radis mit nem T-stück bewässern. Aber nachdem was du schreibst verschlauch ich sie dann besser normal.

edit:
Frage nr. 2:


> Entscheidend bei einer Pumpe ist nur die Nullförderhöhe, also der Druck.


kann mir das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## -Loki- (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann man nicht so einfach verallgemeinern.
Hier ist ein interesanter Thread wo auch mehrere Stränge versorgt werden.
Und da ist im jeden Strang noch genug durchfluss vorhanden.


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ lol:
Das wichtigste an einer Pumpe ist m.M.n. die Lautstärke. Danach kommen die Kosten, die Größe, Optik usw. Irgendwann kommt dann der Druck, das stimmt. Der max. Durchfluss ohne Widerstand ist dagegen völlig egal.

@ -Loki-:
Die Pumpe spielt in einer anderen Liga, das hat nichts mit einer normalen Wakü zu tun.


----------



## -Loki- (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist schon richtig aber hier kann man schon sehen das auch im Bereich von normalen Wakü-Pumpen durchaus im paralelbetrieb brauchbare Werte zu stande kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich bekommt man mehr Durchfluss wenn man die Kühler parallel durchläuft. Das Problem ist aber dass der Durchfluss in den einzelnen Armen zum Teil extrem ungünstig verteilt ist. Ein "normaler" CPU-Kühler bekommt z.B. kaum noch was ab wenn er parallel zu ein paar Mobo-Kühlern sitzt.


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Dual D5 oder DDC müssten Stufe 3 oder 4 eigentlich schaffen.


Klingt nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend und hat m.M.n. auch nichts mehr mit einer "normalen" Wakü zu tun.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein "normaler" CPU-Kühler bekommt z.B. kaum noch was ab wenn er parallel zu ein paar Mobo-Kühlern sitzt.


 Genau, für was braucht man den Durchfluss, wenn nicht im CPU Kühler? Gerade diese sind aber am restriktivsten und haben damit den gerigsten Durchfluss, was durch eventuelle Verunreinigungen noch schlimmer wird. 

Also: Man kann entweder 2 laute und teure Laings nutzen und muss den Kreislauf immer sehr sauber halten oder man nutzt eine günstige, leise 1046 ohne, dass man Sorgen haben muss oder weniger Leistung hat.


----------



## loltheripper (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Klingt nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend und hat m.M.n. auch nichts mehr mit einer "normalen" Wakü zu tun.
> 
> 
> Genau, für was braucht man den Durchfluss, wenn nicht im CPU Kühler? Gerade diese sind aber am restriktivsten und haben damit den gerigsten Durchfluss, was durch eventuelle Verunreinigungen noch schlimmer wird.
> ...



Ich habe eine eheim 1046 nach unter 1ner woche betrieb knarrt sie unerträglich hab gerade die achse so fest mit teflon umwikelt und fast keine besserung -.- soll ich mir jetzt eine neue achse (also komplett mit pumpenrad usw.) oder ein pumpen rad "MOD" kaufen???? Glaube bei mir ist der Magnet locker also nicht das pumpen rad und hab keine ahnung wie ich den fixieren kann Meine jetzigen erfahrungen mit eheim sind sehr schlecht!


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt, als wär das ein Fall für den "EHEIM Mod 2". Google einfach mal.


----------



## loltheripper (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich soll den hinkleben hört sich ja sehr professionell an . Ich geb dir ein bier aus wenn des länger als 1monat hält.


----------



## Uter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ich komm drauf zurück. 

Mit gutem Klebstoff sollte das schon halten. Und selbst wenn es nach einem Jahr wieder kaputt geht, dann wars immernoch günstiger als ein Ersatzteil.


----------



## loltheripper (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also grad alles wieder zusammen gebaut läuft tatsächlich flüsterleise sogar leiser als neu. Hab uv-härtenden Kunststoff genommen damit sollte das ne weile halten. Danke für deine hilfe .

achja bei mir gibts nur öttinger oder adelskrone


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inwiefern eignen sich solche Case für eine Wakü mit externem Radi:
Lian Li PC-V351B schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Xigmatek Gigas Micro-ATX Cube - black

Vorallem das Gigas gefällt mir, aber es bringt nichts wenn es damit garnicht geht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hat das Gehäuse mit einem externen Radiator zu tun?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das man die Schläuche vernüftigt rausbekommt  und drin genügend Platz hat.

Ansosnten wenig bis gar nichts, ich will nur wissen ob es möglich ist.


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt sich eine CPU un GPU WaKü in einem NZXT Phantom 410?
Dort kann man einen 280er Radiator im Deckel verbauen. Würde das reichen um bei den Nachfolgern des i5-2500k und der 560ti viel bessere Ergebnisse zu erreichen als mit einer wesentlich günstigeren Luftkühlung?


----------



## Uter (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Vorallem das Gigas gefällt mir, aber es bringt nichts wenn es damit garnicht geht.


Bei dem Gigas findet man sicher etwas Platz für eine Laing o.ä. und alle anderen Bestandteile einer Wakü sind ja völlig unproblematisch...



loltheripper schrieb:


> achja bei mir gibts nur öttinger oder adelskrone


 Einem geschenkten Gaul...
(Wobei ich in diesem Fall sogar Oettinger bevorzugen würde. )


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur passt da auch eine Aquastream rein?

AGB und Radi müssen dann halt extern sein.


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2012)

Im Lian Li kannst du es vergessen. Da ist es nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Elthy ein 280er würde reichen, aber mehr Radifläche schadet nie.


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind diese besseren Ergebnisse auch >200€ Mehrkosten gegenüber einer guten Luftkühlung wert? Oder ist das eher eine Spielerei?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das musst du selber wissen.


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann es aber nicht wissen, ich hatte noch nie einen Desktop-PC und folglich auch null Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du 200€ mehr zahlst als für eine gute Lukü hast du danach aber auch ein arg übertriebenes System mit Mora 3, Aquaero 5 etc. .


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einer guten Luftkühlung bin ich von nem CPU-Lüfter wie z.B. dem Thermalright Silver Arrow für 60€ und einer Grafikkarte nicht im Referenzdesign ausgegangen. Bei der Wasserkühlung hab ich mich an der Beispiel-Konfiguration orientiert, die geht aber von einem Tripleradiator aus. Wieviel würde den eine "normale" Wasserkühlung mit 280er Radiator für nen 2500k OC und ner GTX 560ti OC euer Meinung nach kosten?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wieviel würde den eine "normale" Wasserkühlung mit 280er Radiator für nen 2500k OC und ner GTX 560ti OC euer Meinung nach kosten?


Das kannste doch anhand der Beispielkonfig herausfinden.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach mal grob eine sehr brauchbare aber günstige Wakü zusammengeklickt:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Das sind knapp über 200€ und nicht 200€ mehr als Lukü.

Viele Teile bekommt man aber nochmal ein gutes Stück günstiger im Marktplatz diverser Foren und/oder bei ebay.

Trotzdem ist es natürlich Fakt dass man mit einer Lukü günstiger fahren kann. Richtig lohnen tut sich eine Wakü imho erst mit wirklich viel Radi Fläche(also >Triple). Wenn man dann CPU Kühler, Radis und Pumpe ein mal hat halten die auch ein paar Jahre. Nur der Grakakühler muss bei jedem Hardwarewechsel neu.


----------



## Elthy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter 250€ wird man wohl nicht wegkommen, da kann ich auch ne sehr gute Luftkühlung nehmen. Der Leistungsvorteil kann nicht so groß sein, für den Aufpreis kann ich auch gleich bessere Hardware nehmen...
Ich lass das lieber, vlt. beim nächsten PC oder wenn ich Gold im Garten finde


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Im Lian Li kannst du es vergessen. Da ist es nahezu unmöglich.


 
Und die Lanig würde das passen?
Warum müssen die schönen Case immer so klein sein?


----------



## Xtreme RS (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich überlege mir eine Wasserkühlung für meine GPU's und CPU zuzulegen. Mein Handwerkliches geschick beschränkt sich aber eher darauf einen PC mit Luftkühlung zusammenzubauen.(System in der Signatur)

Da ich überhaupt keinen Plan hab, was ich alles brauche, könnte mir vielleicht jemand mit einer Konfiguration helfen?

Ich weiß auch nicht, wieviele Radiatoren ich einsetzten sollte oder brauche ich vielleicht sogar 2 Komplett getrennte Kreisläufe?

Das Netzteil ist auf dem Boden montiert.
In die Front bekäme ich noch die Pumpe in  die 5 Zoll Laufwerke, Radiator vielleicht einen 140mm ans Heck und unter dem Deckel kännte evt ein 420er Radi passen, ich will den Deckel aber noch schließen können.
AGB bekäme ich noch auf die Rückseite.
AGB Hätte ich gerne Plexi, die Kühler mit Hauptfarbe Schwarz.

Kosten darfs was es halt kostet, Schmerzgrenze sind aber 500 € und falls es sein muss bis 600. €

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine gute Anleitung zum Zusammenbau?

Danke,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xtreme RS


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html

PS: 12% Rabatt bei AT


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und die Lanig würde das passen?
> Warum müssen die schönen Case immer so klein sein?


 
Weiß dazu keiner was?


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch einfach ein größeres Gehäuse und du ersparst dir Ärger und Sorgen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann müsste ich eins finden was mir gefällt und da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema I-ATX und Window.
Oder gibt es auch größere Cubes?


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich!
Ist nur eine Frage des Geldes 

MountainMods.com - Custom Computer Cases and Accessories

Cases | XSPC

Bei Aquatuning auch gelistet.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

400€ für ein Case sind mir zu viel, ich dachte an maximal 250€.
Außerdem finde ich die nicht so schön schlicht wie das LianLi oder das Gigas.


----------



## -Loki- (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
kurze Frage bezüglich Temeraturen.
Folgende Situation:
Anfangswerte: 22° Wassertemp und CPU 28° (PC grade gestartet)
Nach 35min Battlefield 3: 32° Wassertemp und CPU 46° (nach längerer Zeit geht es auch bis zu 35°-36° Wassertemp und CPU über 50°)
Raumpemperatur liegt bei ca 22-23°

Die Temps stammen für die CPU vom Board. Und Wassertemp stammt von einem Inlinesensor von Aquacomputer der auch ans Bord angeschlossen ist.
Temps sind soweit ja noch im grünen Bereich, aber sollten die Werte nicht niedriger sein?
Wakü: CPU only mit XSPC RS360 Radi. Lüfter laufen mit 1450 RPM. Radi ist zwar intern aber zieht Frischluft von ausserhalb des Cases.
CPU: AMD Phenom II 1090t

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein 360er slim doch locker reichen und bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl die Temps niedriger halten als so wie es jetzt ist.
Also wo könnte der Hund begraben liegen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

delta Wasser/Luft von 13 K bei nem 360er @1450rpm? Das kann eigentlich nur ein Messfehler sein.


----------



## darknitro (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise sollte das delta T von Wassertemp. zu Raumtemp nicht so hoch sein, zumindest nicht bei so hoher Drehzahl der Lüfter.
Wenn ich im vergleich meine Temps so anschaue, ja dann sollte deine Wassertemp aufjeden Fall niedriger sein.


Hast du deinen Radiator gescheit entlüftet ? - Ansonsten wüsst ich jetzt nichts warum die Wassertemperatur so hoch ist.


----------



## -Loki- (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An einem Messfehler habe ich auch schon gedacht, dem würde aber der recht genaue Startwert von 22° wiedersprechen.
Entlüftet ist eigentlich auch alles gescheit, aber dieses werde ich dann morgen nochmal genau prüfen.
Im Moment sind die Temps bei 27° Wasser und 36° CPU. Und das im Idel bei CPU @ 800 MHz.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage, was kann man da dran anschließen?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dürfte der Aquabus für Aquaero und co sein.


----------



## Fanatix (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe ich auch so.. Auch wenn man es nicht eindeutig erkennt, daher keine Garantie..


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich danke euch für eure schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Fanatix (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem, wenn du willst, mach mal ein Foto von oben wo man es genauer erkennt. Dann kan man es dir sicher mit größerer Sicherheit sagen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte aber auch im Handbuch dokumentiert sein. (mal bei AC durchgucken, welche AS-Generation es ist. Erkenn ich auch nicht auf Anhieb.)


----------



## winner961 (8. Februar 2012)

Wie schließt man eine Aquastream ans Mainboard an ? Und wie starte ich sie ? Kann ich auch ein altes 24 Pin Netzteil nehmen. ? Hab keinen überbrückungstecker !!!


----------



## Fanatix (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte alles in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen. Per Internem USB Kabel, überbrücken kannst du das Netzteil mit einer Drahtbrücke..


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach ein größeres Gehäuse und du ersparst dir Ärger und Sorgen.


 
Dann komt sowas in Frage;Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Fortress Serie » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W USB 3.0 Fortress - black Window
Nur passt da alles rein?
Vorallem so das den Röhren AGB sehen kann.


----------



## -Loki- (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier und hier nach.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ich wollt mal fragen, ob jemand interesse an PVC Gewebeschlauch hat. Hab nämlich günstigen gefunden, aber man muss eine 50m Rolle bestellen ( laborshop24.de - Gewebeschlauch PVC transparent, Innen-D 10 mm, Aussen-D 16 mm )


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Schlauch ist ziemlich hart. Für Wakü leider ungeeignet. Solchen haben wir selbst in der Firma.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt?
Mhh Schade dann wirds wohl der Standard PVC Schlauch bleiben


----------



## Dukex2 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem passenden Kochtopf müsste das schon gehen, jedoch könnte das runter machen interessant werden.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben schnell eine Frage, und zwar stehe ich grad völlig auf dem Schlauch.
Bei mir kommt jetzt demnächst SLI.
Nun weiß ich gerade echt nicht was ich zu beachten habe 

Ich muss bei meinem Board eine 2 Slot Überbrückung haben oder eine 3? Wie rechnen die da genau, will nicht auf gut Glück einkaufen.

Dann gleich noch eine andere frage, was wäre die beste Möglichkeit um SLI zu verbinden? Über den Schlauch, über Stecker like this oder like this?

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei EK würde ich zu den SLI-Verbindern greifen. Um die Brücke einzusetzen muss man sonst nämlich noch Adapter an die Kühler schrauben und recht hoch wird das ganze auch. Die Maße sind afaik in "Slots dazwischen" angegeben. Aber mess sicherheitshalber nach - bei einigen steht auch eine cm-Angabe dabei.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Bei EK würde ich zu den SLI-Verbindern greifen. Um die Brücke einzusetzen muss man sonst nämlich noch Adapter an die Kühler schrauben und recht hoch wird das ganze auch. Die Maße sind afaik in "Slots dazwischen" angegeben. Aber mess sicherheitshalber nach - bei einigen steht auch eine cm-Angabe dabei.



Ah ok. Dann habe ich ja schon den richtigen EK - Verbinder verlinkt ^^ 
Das ich dann noch adapter brauche weiß ich.

Danke, alles klar, dann weiß ich ja jetzt worauf ich achten muss.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich würde denn Phobya nehmen dann wirkt dein Case auch nicht so voll (Ich sage nur Verkauf usw.) und es ist günstiger und reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß ja noch nicht welchen ich nehme.
Das würde ich im TB klären.


----------



## axxo (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Bitspower Schnellverschlüsse eignen sich auch super um mehrere Grafikkarten wassertechnisch zu verbinden und sind gar nicht mal so teuer:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Schnell-Verschluss Anschlüsse » Bitspower Schnellverschluss Set 1/4 Zoll - lang, shiny silver

gibts in verschiedenen Längen, hab das nun schon öfters gesehen das das dazu verwendet wurde. Oder die Sli-Tubes aus Plexi von BP find ich da auch recht cool.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hört sich ja mal genial an! Da schau ich doch gleich mal schnell weiter!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Neox (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ihr euch zwischen einer Laing DDC1T oder einer Aquastream Pumpe entscheiden müsstet, welche würde es werden?


----------



## Uter (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pro Laing:
Größe und Optik

Pro AS:
Funktionen (mitunter Steuerung)

Die Lautstärke ist subjektiv, die meisten Leute finden afaik die AS leiser.
Letztlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er will.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing mit passendem Deckel.
Ist teurer als AS, aber viel tollererer 

AS Steuerung brauch ich nicht wirklich, da eh Aquaero.


----------



## wheeler (14. Februar 2012)

Hi
Wo liegt eigentlich der größte Unterschied beim mora 2 zum mora 3 ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lamellenabstand, Dicke, Anzahl der Rohre. Der 3 ist klar besser.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt. Der Mora 3 ist klar besser.
Ich finde aber, dass ein Mora 2 auch vollkommen aussreicht.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen ihr Wakügötter 

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört und hoffe ihr zerfleischt mich nicht. (ja ich habe sowohl den Guide als auch die Beispielzusammenstellungen gelesen)
Erstmal ein paar Infos

Ich plane entweder einen Sandy-E oder wahrscheinlicher einen Ivy-i7 unter Wasser zu setzen und später die Grafikkarte dazu zu nehmen. Erstmal allerdings CPU-only nicht da meine 560ti DC2 von Asus mir von der Leistung noch locker langt und eigentlich auch "recht" leise ist. Außerdem sehe ich es nicht ein bei einer 180€ Karte nen Kühler für 80€ draufzuschnallen  und sie ist sowieso nicht im Referenzdesign. Je nach Entwicklung am Grakamarkt soll dann später vielleicht eine 7970 oder GK104 (je nachdem wie sie heißen wird folgen). Solche erwarteten TDP monster wie der GTX780 (GK110) halte ich für unsinnig wenn überhaupt ihr kleiner Bruder (GTX770). 

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Lancool K-62 mit etwas Bastelei könnte ich da nen normal hohen 280iger Radi oben anbauen und entweder nen 140er vorne oder wahrscheinlicher nen 120er hinten. Würde das für ein leises System mit CPU Plus einer Performance GPU langen oder sollte ich einfach nen 1080er oder Mora 3 mit 4x180iger oder 9x120 silent Lüftern neben dran stellen? Mein Gehäuse hat Schlauchdurchlässe vorgesehen am Heck.

Also die eigentlich Frage ist langt ein 280iger plus 120er für diese Zusammenstellung oder gleich was großes denn das gehäuse möchte ich nicht wechseln  ist an sich super.

Ich habe das hier gepostet weil ich es noch nicht als Zusammenstellung posten wollte da das alles nur ein Konzept ist momentan. Hatte bisher nur Luftkühlung und weiß nicht ob ich den Aufwand und die Kosten wirklich in Angriff nehmen sollte. Aber wenn schon ein neues System dann bastel ich auch gerne. Einfach zusammenbauen ist irgendwie ein bißchen langweilig geworden und Wakü würde auch mehr Ruhe beim OCen geben.

Gruß und Danke Cyb


----------



## Uter (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einer 7970 wären je nach Ansprüchen ein 280er und ein 120er schon sinnvoll, ein 420er hätte aber mehr Leistung und wär günstiger.
Wie es bei den GTX aussieht weiß man natürlich noch nicht. Mit einem 1080er wärst du aber auf jeden Fall versorgt.


----------



## Cyberian (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Bei einer 7970 wären je nach Ansprüchen ein 280er und ein 120er schon sinnvoll, ein 420er hätte aber mehr Leistung und wär günstiger.
> Wie es bei den GTX aussieht weiß man natürlich noch nicht. Mit einem 1080er wärst du aber auf jeden Fall versorgt.



Also erstmal Danke für die Antwort...das man das mit den neuen GTX noch nicht weiß ist klar ^^. Die Option mit 280iger und 120iger wäre das einzige was ich noch direkt im bzw. am Case unterbringen könnte ohne die ganzen tollen Sachen wie HD Cage und so weiter komplett ausbauen zu müssen. 
Alles größere muss sowieso nach aussen aber dank der Durchleitung am Heck und denn heutigen Schnellkupplungen sollte das doch kein Problem sein und auch bedingt Transportfähig bleiben (maximal eine Spaßlan mit Freunden pro Jahr).
Dann bliebe nur die Frage langt ein 420iger im externen Ständer oder sollte man nen 1080iger oder Mora 3 vorziehen? Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei Silent mit 24/7 tauglicher Übertaktung bin kein Bencher. Hoffe die Aussagen helfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Aufpreis von einem 420er auf einen Nova1080 sollte sich bei einem System der geplanten Größe lohnen.


----------



## Neox (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, 

welcher Wakükühler ist für optimale Temperaturen am besten?
Ein HK 3.0 LT oder ein Rasa/Raystorm oder EK ?

Schrauben oder Tüllen ?

Welche AGB`s sind "bruchsicher" ??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen unabhängigen Raystormtest kenne ich nicht, der EK HF ist besser, als der HK3, der EK LTX dürfte besser sein, als der HK LC.


----------



## Neox (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der EK Plexi auch okay? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - EN (Nickel) (775/1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - EN (Nickel) (775/1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10340.
Mir ist die Kühlleistung, Optik und die einfach Montage wichtig, daher wird der EK ganz vorn mitspielen oder?


----------



## ConCAD (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, mit dem EK Supreme HF machst du nichts falsch. Die HF-Version ist zudem auch performanter als die LTX.


----------



## Uter (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ der Kryos Delrin, der kostet deutlich weniger und leistet das gleiche.

Zu den AGBs: Bruchsicher ist POM, aber bei AGBs ist Einsicht m.M.n. schon sinnvoll. Am bruchsichersten sind dabei einfache und kaum bearbeitete Plexischeiben, wie z.B. beim Zern, noch wichtiger ist aber die Verarbeitung. Berichte von Rissen gibt es bei Magicool und ab und an von EK.

Ob du Tüllen oder Schraubis willst musst du wissen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Welche AGB`s sind "bruchsicher" ??


z.b. die 5,25" AGB's von AquaComputer und XSPC. Das Material ist schon ziemlich dick.


----------



## drankenstone (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hat wer Erfahrung mit dem 
*LC-Power Infiltrator*

Im Test: LC Power Infiltrator, günstiger Maxi-Midi- oder Small-Big-Tower? (Gehäuse-Special Q1/2012) : Einführung und Überblick


 was passt hier oben rein? (*Changer 420?) *


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich weiß es leider nicht, sieht aber danach aus dass einer reinpasst.

Gruß


----------



## djnoob (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte vorher den HK 3.0. Jetzt habe ich den neuen EK und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich keine unterschiede, ob beim Durchfluss oder temperatur technisch gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soo groß sind die Unterschiede eh nie. Ich hab zuletzt beim Umbau mal wieder den AF Soleil montiert. Das ist immer noch einer der wenigen Kühler ist wo eine AM2/3 Halterung nicht total dämlich aussieht(hat sowieso eine der besten Halterungen ever).
Theoretisch ist die Leistung nicht konkurrenzfähig, praktisch aber prima.


----------



## Shroomy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 

habe am Wochenende meine Wakü zusammengebastelt und vergessen den Radi (Mora3) auszuspülen.. 
würdet ihr empfehlen alles nochmal auseinander zu nehmen und auszuspülen (also auch die Kühler)?
Im AGB sieht man nichts von Verunreinigungen oder einen Ölfilm etc.
Da ich im März eh erweitern möchte stellt sich jetz die Frage ob ich getrost bis dahin warten kann oder desto schneller desto besser?


----------



## Uter (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du bereit bist die Kühler zu reinigen, dann kannst du das problemlos so laufen lassen, du solltest aber den Durchfluss etwas im Auge behalten.


----------



## Fanatix (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich ist es nicht so schlimm, kaputt gehen kann nichts, nur du solltest deinen Durhfluss im Auge behalten. Wenn du im März die Wakü zerlegst, wirst du wahrscheinlich den CPU und evtl. GPU-Kühler reinigen müssen. Trotz alledem würde ich im März den Radi nochmal mit Cilit-Bang renigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool liefert eigentlich in recht sauberen Zustand und im Zweifelsfall sind Kühler auch nicht so schwer zu reinigen.


----------



## djnoob (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja man solle neue Teile schon einmal durchgespült haben, bevor sie montiert werden.
Solange deine CPU und GPU temps insordnung sind, brauchst du erstmal nichts zu machen.


----------



## thelastone (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hät da mal ne kleine Frage und zwar ob meine Graka im Ref Design is 

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Layout GTX570 - 1280MB

Jetzt musst du nur noch wissen, ob es Rev 1 oder Rev 2 ist


----------



## thelastone (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und woran seh ich das oder kann ichs iwo auslesen?


----------



## uk3k (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

um mich als "nicht" Wakü-User hier mal einzuklinken, heute beim Kumpel im Betrieb gewesen:

Aquariumpumpe im Eimer FTW, kühlt selbst beim Zocken ne 8800GTX+E6600 @ 3.6GHz. Von wegen Radi und so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora oder nova ?

was macht mehr sinn für eine HD7970 und einen i7 2600k ?


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, bin am überlegen, mir in meinem PC eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen. Habe mir auch den Guide schon durchgelesen und alles... 
Ich würde gerne CPU only kühlen, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass meine GTX Phantom leise genug ist ... ^^
allerdings nerven mich die Gehäuse Lüfter ein wenig. Nun zu meiner Frage: wenn ich meinen CPU mit Wasser kühle und die Phantom lasse wie sie ist, würde es dann reichen nen ganz langsamen Lüfter rein und einen rauslasen zu lassen, oder reicht das für den Rest nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es würde schon reichen mit langsameren Gehäuselüftern. Allerdings wird dann die Phantom lauter werden da sie mit heißerer "Grundluft" versucht die selbe Temperatur wie vorher zu halten.
So oder so solltest du dir gesagt sein lassen dass die Zahl derer die auf längere Sich eine CPU-Only Wakü beibehalten haben verschwindend gering ist(Corsair Hxx Käufer nicht mitgezählt).


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora oder nova ?

was macht mehr sinn für eine HD7970 und einen i7 2600k ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Februar 2012)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:
			
		

> Mora oder nova ?
> 
> was macht mehr sinn für eine HD7970 und einen i7 2600k ?



Jacke wie Hose, Nova ist billiger und etwas schlechter verarbeitet, aber generell merkst du bei 1-2k keine großen Unterschiede.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du wiederholst dich  .
Nova ist halt das beste Geld/Radifläche Verhältnis. Mora ist mehr Designobjekt. Alles unabhängig davon was da jetzt dran kommt, dafür reichen beide.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es würde schon reichen mit langsameren Gehäuselüftern. Allerdings wird dann die Phantom lauter werden da sie mit heißerer "Grundluft" versucht die selbe Temperatur wie vorher zu halten.



Okay, klingt logisch... das hatte ich nicht bedacht 
dann brauche ich allerdings immer, wenn ich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe, einen neuen Kühler ?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß das ich mich wiederhole da man gerne Übersehen wird  

Aber ist deR Mora denn besser als der Nova ?


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ich mich wiederhole da man gerne Übersehen wird
> 
> Aber ist deR Mora denn besser als der Nova ?


 
Du wirst wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Antworten hoeren.

Leute die bisserl aufs Geld achten, werden dir sagen, das der Nova besser ist, da guenstiger und fast gleiche Leistung.
Leute denen die paar Euro Aufpreis egal sind, werden dir sagen, das der Mora auf jeden Fall besser ist, weil bessere Kuehlleistung, bessere Verarbeitung, besseres Design.

Du musst fuer dich entscheiden, was fuer dich wichtig ist.
Leistung haben beide satt und schmutzig.

Aber die wirklich Wahnsinnigen unter uns, werden eh andere Loesungen ala Airpelx Gigant oder was selbstgebautes holen/haben.
Ich persoenlich liebaeugle mit dem Gigant, wo ich 2 Rechner anschliesse. Dann hat der Mora ausgedient


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was soll der Airplex  kosten ?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> dann brauche ich allerdings immer, wenn ich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe, einen neuen Kühler ?


Im Grunde schon. Es gibt zwar GPU-Only Kühler welche man über Generationen weiter führen kann, allerdings ist der Aufwand dazu dann noch die Spannungswandler etc. auf angenehme Temperaturen zu bekommen zu hoch als dass diese heutzutage noch praktikabel sind.


A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Und was soll der Airplex  kosten ?


 Vieeeeeeeel. Noch gibt es ihn aber nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Airpelx Gigant sieht mal echt beeindruckend aus und so wird vermutlich auch der Preis sein 

Doch das scheint es wert zu sein: 


> In jedem Fall ist sein Design einzigartig am Markt. Um dies zu untersteichen, werden wir jedem direkt bei uns bestellten airplex GIGANT mit einem Edelstahl-Typenschild mit dem Namen des zukünftigen Besitzers versehen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch egal was der kostet, man bekommt sogar ein graviertes Namensschild auf dem Teil


----------



## thelastone (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hät da ne Frage dazu obs für meine Gigabyte GTX 570 nen Wasserkühler gibt, Everest Ultimate gibt mir Version A1 an.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



thelastone schrieb:


> Hät da ne Frage dazu obs für meine Gigabyte GTX 570 nen Wasserkühler gibt, Everest Ultimate gibt mir Version A1 an.
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Österreich


 
Wenn das die Karte ist, sollte sie nach der Liste Referenzlayout haben.#
Bitte bisserl selber da nachrecherchieren 
Gibt auch einen schoenen Thread im Luxx dazu


----------



## thelastone (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast vl den LInk zu dem Thread dort?


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ist er, ist aber bissi lang 
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## thelastone (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie wer ich aus dem Ding nicht schlauer kama net iwo auslesen was für Revision des is oder steht des vl iwo auf der PCB?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es würde schon reichen mit langsameren Gehäuselüftern. Allerdings wird dann die Phantom lauter werden da sie mit heißerer "Grundluft" versucht die selbe Temperatur wie vorher zu halten.



Fanduct hilft.




Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Okay, klingt logisch... das hatte ich nicht bedacht
> dann brauche ich allerdings immer, wenn ich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe, einen neuen Kühler ?


 
Das ist der Fluch der Wakü, ja. In der Mittelklasse kann man zwar auch mit GPU-only und Passivkühlern arbeiten, aber prinzipiell ist Grafikkarte-aufrüsten mit Wakü nerviger und teurer, als ohne. Früher hat sich das z.T. dadurch kompensiert, dass man die billigste Karten mit den schlechtesten Kühlern nehmen konnte - heute hat man zum Teil schon eher das Problem, dass man nur 1-2 Monate auf sinkende Preise warten darf, weil sonst die Referenzdesigns vom Markt verschwunden sind 

Nicht desto trotz lässt sich im High-End-Bereich ein gewisses Lärmniveau mit Lukü einfach nicht unterschreiten bzw. zumindest nicht, ohne ähnlich viel Aufwand zu haben, wie mit Wakü.




A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ich mich wiederhole da man gerne Übersehen wird



Klar. Dein Post war schon unter ganzen zwei Folgeposts begraben 



> Aber ist deR Mora denn besser als der Nova ?



Ja. (müssen wir die Antworten auch wiederholen?  )




A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Und was soll der Airplex  kosten ?



Für den großen waren 500 € im Gespräch
Aquacomputer präsentiert "Gigant"-Radiator -

Allgemein ist das P/L-Verhältniss der AMS miserabel. Entweder du willst so ein Ding - oder nicht. Aber kaufen, weil es "sich lohnt", klappt nicht.




thelastone schrieb:


> Hät da ne Frage dazu obs für meine Gigabyte GTX 570 nen Wasserkühler gibt, Everest Ultimate gibt mir Version A1 an.



Das ist die Chiprevision (an mehr kommt ein Tool nunmal nicht ran), es geht aber ums PCB Layout.



thelastone schrieb:


> Irgendwie wer ich aus dem Ding nicht schlauer kama net iwo auslesen was für Revision des is oder steht des vl iwo auf der PCB?


 
Einige PCBs tragen eindeutige Seriennummer an sichtbaren Stellen (weiß nicht, wie es bei der GTX570 ist), aber typischerweise muss man Bilder vergleichen, idealerweise von der Vorderseite.


----------



## thelastone (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn sie eingabaut is steht oben nix drauf und auf der andren Seite is sowieso der Kühler aber was soll da groß anders sein ich kenn bis jez nur die EVGA Karte die den Stromanschluss vorne anstatt auf der Seite hat?

Also bitte wer der ne 570er hat mir sagen wie ma da drauf kommt^^


----------



## Dennis19 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Einzige, dass mich im Moment von einer Wasserkühlung abschreckt ist, dass es keine 100% (ok die Chance gibt es so gut wie nie im Leben ;D) gibt, dass die Flüssigkeit sprich das Wasser nicht ausläuft.

Ich finde im Moment leider nicht den Thread, aber einem Nutzer ist die Corsair H60 über sehr teure Hardware ausgelaufen (Sein Gehäuseboden war am nächsten Tag mit Wasser bedeckt) und es war sehr schwer für ihn, die Hardware ersetzt zu bekommen. Corsair zeigte sich sehr kulant, und erstattete auch den Schaden, allerdings verlief das "Prüfverfahren" über mehrere Monate. Und mehrere Monate keinen PC zu haben ist für einen Zocker nicht gerade einfach. 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## thelastone (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meim Cousin is auch mal die Wakü ausgelaufen und naja war gar nix hin. Solang du den PC nicht nass betreibst passiert eh nix, also kein Strom anliegt. Sobalds Wasser siehst Stecker ziehn^^


----------



## zettiii (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir haben schon 3 Grakas, 2x das gleiche NT und 3x das Board Wasser abbekommen aber immer ohne Strom. Drei Tage schön durch trocknen lassen und alles läuft


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute bräuchte mal euren Rat und zwar hat meine Pumpe nur 55 l/h auf 12V gemessen mit einen Flowmeter über einen T-Balancer BigNg sowie Analogen Sensorhub.
Ich habe einen 360er Radi von Magicool der Slim dann ein Phobya 280, Lüfter Xigmateks Orangelines.
Kühler EK Supreme HF, 5870LCS, also von EK, am Board für SB Aquacomputer und NB LiquidExtasy, beide haben einen hohen Durchflusswert.

Sollte ich mir eine neue Pumpe anschaffen da ich sie ja bei 12V laufen habe und ich sie nicht runter regeln kann was ich aber vorhatte aber bei 55 l/h währe das nicht gut.
Sys läuft noch nicht habe die Wakü erst mal 4 Tage getestet zwecks Luft in denn Komponenten wie Radi und Dichtheit der Wakü.
Pumpe ist die Phobya DC-12 260 wollte schon länger auf eine Laing um steigen, währe es ratsam.
Ich bräuchte die Phobya dann so oder so für ein kleineres Sys aber währe ein Laing zu empfehlen da es vorallem um die Förderhöhe geht.

Temps kann ich noch nichts sagen da das Sys noch nicht läuft die Steuerung T-Bal läuft über ein anderes Sys um eben erst mal zu schauen ob die Wakü dicht ist, würde mich freuen was für eine Pumpe mir empfehlen könnt, wie gesagt es geht vom Gehäuseboden bis hoch zum Deckel und 4 Kühler sowie 2 Radis und AGB von EK , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## zettiii (19. Februar 2012)

Also von den Temperaturen macht ein Durchfluss über 40l/h eh keinen Unterschied mehr. Für deine System reicht die Pumpe. Wenn du aber eh eine neue kaufen möchtest, da du die Phobya ja noch weiter nutzen möchtest, würde ich dir eine Eheim empfehlen. Also zum Beispiel eine Aquastream XT standart. Die hat genung Leistung auch für sehr große Systeme und lässt sich regeln. Außerdem sind die Eheim sehr leise.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du ne leise Pumpe willst nehm lieber ne Eheim 1046 die Laing ist doch deutlich hörbar wenn sie läuft.
Und wegen dem Durchfluss mach dir mal keine gedanken ich komm wahrscheinlich nichtmal auf 50l/h mit meiner Eheim1046 aber das stört nicht wirklich und mein sys läuft super mit nem EK Supreme+2 GTX460 Fullcoverkühlern und 2 Mora2 Radis


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich danke euch beiden schon mal für die Hilfe, ja ich hätte Platz für die Pumpe, sie kommt hinter denn 280er Radi denn der Steht unten am Boden im Gehäuse, hier mal ein Bild im Spoiler.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bilder sind leider nicht so gut geworden.
Was halt ein Problem dar stellen könnte ist die Hitze vom Radi da die Pumpe ja die warme Luft abbeckommt, es kommt ja noch eine Middleplate rein, also der untere Radi, Pumpe, 4-Wege-Ablasshanh sowie das NT das noch nicht drinnen ist das es ein untere eigener Abteil ist.
Die Phobya ist etwas Hitzeresisten weis nicht wegen der E-Heim da sie ja eine Platine besitzt oder verwechsel ich das mit der Aquastream.
Danke euch auf jeden fall schon mal für die Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## zettiii (19. Februar 2012)

Die Aquastream ist eine Eheim basierte Pumpe mit Extras. Also die Pumpe ist die gleiche nur hat die Aquastream halt die Platine. Wie das mit der Resistenz bei der Eheim aussieht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß hat nur die Laing hitzeprobleme mit der Platine.


----------



## Uter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Laing ist bis 60°C freigegeben. Einzig die Plus ist etwas problematisch, aber warum sollte man auch eine Plus kaufen?
Eine AS sollte auch hohe Temperaturen aushalten, wenn man den Lüfterausgang nicht maximal belastet.

Allgemein: 55l/h sind absolut unproblematisch, du kannst die Pumpe also problemlos drosseln. Ist sie denn so laut? Die Xigmatek sind ja auch nicht sonderlich leise. Wie schnell drehen die?


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn die Eheim eine Aquastream ist bloss ohne die funktioniert würde die Eheim reichen bloss kann ich sie mit dem T-Balancer BigNg steuern.

Leise ist sie schon teilweise hab sie gut gedämmt die Lüfter sind auch leise da sie nur mit 800RPM drehen die 120mm-Modelle und die 140er laufen bei 500RPM, es sind nur am 360er Radi die 120er verbaut ansonsten am Gehäuse auch 140er bzw. 2 oder 3 weis noch nicht genau denn zu viele Lüfter ist wieder mehr Lärm .

Wie gesagt die Phobya wird ja dann anschliesend in ein anderes Sys verwendet mit weniger Khüler, also ohne grosse Anforderungen bloss kann ich sie am-Balancer steuern was wichtig währe das sie eben nicht bei 12 V läuft.

Werde morgen mal testen wie sich die CPU, GPU und das Board verhält, die CPU ist halt ein richtiger Hitzkopf und Graka auch, hoffe die Temps halten sich im Rahmen, danke euch allen für die Hilfe und Antworten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dennis19 schrieb:


> Das Einzige, dass mich im Moment von einer Wasserkühlung abschreckt ist, dass es keine 100% (ok die Chance gibt es so gut wie nie im Leben ;D) gibt, dass die Flüssigkeit sprich das Wasser nicht ausläuft.
> 
> Ich finde im Moment leider nicht den Thread, aber einem Nutzer ist die Corsair H60 über sehr teure Hardware ausgelaufen (Sein Gehäuseboden war am nächsten Tag mit Wasser bedeckt) und es war sehr schwer für ihn, die Hardware ersetzt zu bekommen. Corsair zeigte sich sehr kulant, und erstattete auch den Schaden, allerdings verlief das "Prüfverfahren" über mehrere Monate. Und mehrere Monate keinen PC zu haben ist für einen Zocker nicht gerade einfach.
> 
> ...




Wenn man einige, wenige, grundlegende Sachen im Wasserkuehlungsbau/zusammenbau befolgt, keine Experimente macht, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen.
Wenn etwas schief geht, ist es imho zu 99% der User der etwas verbockt hat.
Man muss halt sorgfaeltig arbeiten, und nicht anfangen irgendwo was zu pfuschen.
Speziell als Anfaenger alles mehrmals ueberpruefen, bevor man entgueltig in Betrieb geht.

Mir ist auch bei meinem ersten Kryos passiert, das der undicht war, und ausgeronnen ist. Ich hatte zum Glueck unterhalb etwas ausgelegt, das die Hardware nichts abbekommen hatte.
Nach der ersten Panik und Fehlersuche, musste ich feststellen, das ich nach dem Reinigen den Kuehler nicht ordentlich zusammengebaut hatte. Irgendwie saß der O-Ring nicht richtig, und das Ding war undicht ---> Userfehler.

Und wenn du bei etwas unsicher bist und Fragen hast, stell sie hier, lieber zu oft gefragt, als einmal falsch gemacht und viel Geld ist verbrannt.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn man einige, wenige, grundlegende Sachen im Wasserkuehlungsbau/zusammenbau befolgt, keine Experimente macht, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen.
> Wenn etwas schief geht, ist es imho zu 99% der User der etwas verbockt hat.
> Man muss halt sorgfaeltig arbeiten, und nicht anfangen irgendwo was zu pfuschen.
> Speziell als Anfaenger alles mehrmals ueberpruefen, bevor man entgueltig in Betrieb geht.
> ...


 

Deshalb gehe ich so wie du erwähnst auch auf Nummer sicher, ich habe meinen Kreislauf mehrere Tage geprüft und habe schon am ersten Tag festgestellt das etwas leckt, wahr der AGB, musste ihn nur etwas fest drehen und dicht wahr er.
Beim CPU-Kühler ist mir das auch schon fast passiert, wenn der O-Ring beim EK Supreme HF nicht richtig drinnen liegt kann man ihn zwar auch zusammen schrauben aber er leckt dann natürlich.
Ich mache es dann immer so das die Pumpe bzw. auch die Steuerung über ein anderes Sys angeschlossen ist so kann der HW erst mal nichts passieren wenn was leckt da die HW ja nicht am Strom ist, jetzt kann ich sagen die Wakü ist erst mal dicht, kein lecken oder Schlauch abknicken was auch nach dem ersten Tag aufgetreten ist.
Bei einer Wakü ist es immer besser sich Zeit zu lassen und alles ordentlich zu verlegen vorallem die Schläuche denn es geht sehr schnell das mal ein Schlauch abknickt und das Wasser über die teure HW läuft , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja kann ich die Eheim über denn T-Balancer BigNg steuern oder geht das nicht, mit einer Laing geht es mit ein paar umbauten am Kabel sowie Tachosignal, würde das auch bei der Eheim funktionieren, würde mich sehr freuen ob es möglich ist, am T-Bal ist es ein 3 Pin-Anschluss für die Pumpe wie beim Lüfter falls das hilft , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein da die Eheims mit 12Volt Wechselstrom laufen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich besitze eine Aquastream XT Ultra und habe noch das durchflusssensor Kabel. 
Die eine Seite kommt ja an die Pumpe nur die andere Seite hat so einen komischen Stecker, wo kann ich den denn mit dem Mainboard verbinden??


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2012)

Der kommt an den aquacomputer High Flow Durchflussmesser


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man. Na wo kommt wohl das andere Ende des Durchflusssensorkabels hin?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach ohne aquaero geht das nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du verstehst es ja immer noch nicht.
Du brauchst einen Durchflussmesser damit du Durchfluss messen kannst. Deine Pumpe übernimmt das nicht. Hast du aber einen kannst du ihn an der Pumpe(bzw. an der dort verbauten Steuerung) anschließen.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal ne kurze Frage an euch:

Wie soll ich meine Wasserkühlung verschlauchen und meine Laing positionieren?

1. Der Laing-Deckel ragt aus dem Slight raus und pumpt das Wasser in den Grakakühler -> CPU-Kühler -> MoRa -> AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Die Laing ist unter dem Slight versteckt und pumpt das (warme) Wasser in den MoRa -> CPU-Kühler -> Graka-Kühler -> AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wenn dann schon unten drunter


----------



## Uter (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz einfach: So wie es dir besser gefällt bzw. es sich einfacher machen lässt.


----------



## SimonS (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde auch drunter machen, wäre doch schade um das slight wenn da so ein großer schwarzer klotz rauschaut

mfg


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da schaut kein schwarzer Klotz raus, da ich einen Plexi-Deckel benutze -> Der Deckel sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## SimonS (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

trotdem gugt n klotz raus, ich würde es auf jeden fall nicht machen. zumal die lichtausbeute darunter leiden wird

mfg


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nagut, dann danke ich euch!


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es so machen das es bündig abschließt  

aber ist es nicht sinnvoller von der Pumpe zuerst zur CPU zugehen und dann zur Graka und dann zum mora ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sinvoll ist was gefällt, völlig wurscht wie du verschlauchst die paar zentimeter machen da nix, generell gilt nur agb vor pumpe (selbständiger reinfluss)

und sinvoll gemäß verschlauchung von unten nach oben, also kein hoch und runter


----------



## apostoli (23. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, kann man den Deckel einer Laing eigentlich in jede Richtung verschrauben wie man will. Ich würde gern den Deckel so verschrauben, das die Schlauch Anschlüsse nach vorne schauen und die montageschrauben für den Shoggy einer nach vorne und der andere nach hinten statt nach links und rechts. 
Geht das ??


----------



## Uter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, Laings sind afair quadratisch.


----------



## apostoli (23. Februar 2012)

Cool. Vielen dank. Wollte es nicht einfach probieren ohne mal gefragt zu haben.
Gibt es denn eine Deckel Empfehlung? Dachte an aquacover oder Phobya.


----------



## Uter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der schwere Metalldeckel von Phobya soll recht leise sein. Ich selbst nutze einen Alphacool-Deckel und konnte bis jetzt auch noch nichts negatives feststellen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plexi Deckel sind halt etwas empfindlicher. Mit POM oder gleich Metall ist man auf der sicheren Seite und deren höheres Gewicht hilft auch beim reduzieren von Vibrationen(auf kosten des Durchblicks).


----------



## apostoli (23. Februar 2012)

Also lieber Phobya statt AC ? Momentan werkelt noch eine AE Ultra im PC, die ist mir aber zu groß  und möchte nun mal die kleinere testen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

(AC ist ne doofe Abkürzung weil es für AquaComputer oder AlphaCool stehen kann)
Genau. Oder halt einfach Zern:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - ZERN P12 Pumpe -front- - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T ZERN P12 Pumpe -Front- - Rstsatz - Laing DDC 1T 52148 
Bzw. doch Alphacool wenn du dich nicht auf einen Einlass festlegen willst:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Laing DDC Acetal Aufsatz Alphacool Laing DDC Acetal Aufsatz 52165


----------



## apostoli (23. Februar 2012)

Zern ist mit der besten Leistung aber etwas laut. 
Trotzdem danke für die Antworten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AC Deckel ist nicht so doll. Ich bin mit dem Metaldeckel von Phobya sehr zu frieden.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (23. Februar 2012)

Hab auch den Metalldeckel bei einer 1+ und hör ein nicht störendes leises gleich bleibendes Summen aber da ist mein NT lauter
Hatte vorher nen Phoyba plexideckel der regelrecht für die Tonne ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> (AC ist ne doofe Abkürzung weil es für AquaComputer oder AlphaCool stehen kann)


 
ACs Abkürzung war schon netzweit bekannt, da wussten die von Alphacool nicht mal, dass sie mal Kühler verkaufen werden.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erklär das mal den Postern über dir  .


----------



## apostoli (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bisher wussten alle was mit AC gemeint ist.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo, ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Welches Frostschutzmittel soll ich nehmen? Das Kühler-Frostschutzmittel oder das für die Scheiben?


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wofür möchtest du denn Frostschutzmittel in einer Wakü benutzen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Februar 2012)

Glysantin G48 Heist das Wundermittel ^^


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Zeug hier hab ich grad in meinem Zimmer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also eigentlich müsste es passen, denn es ist für die "Wasserkühlung" im Auto, es ist blau und es hat nen Korrosionsschutz


----------



## Mindmachine (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bekomme in zwei Wochen mein neues Wasserbett . Währe eine überlegung wert damit den Rechner nebenbei zu kühlen . Die Bettheizung kann ich dann auch auslassen ....


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Spaß beim befüllen mit dest. Wasser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Sooo, ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Welches Frostschutzmittel soll ich nehmen? Das Kühler-Frostschutzmittel oder das für die Scheiben?



Auf keinen Fall Scheibenreiniger. Der schäumt.




Mindmachine schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in zwei Wochen mein neues Wasserbett . Währe eine überlegung wert damit den Rechner nebenbei zu kühlen . Die Bettheizung kann ich dann auch auslassen ....


 
Würde ich auch machen - spart sicherlich spürbar Strom. Aber schalte einen Wärmetauscher dazwischen oder verzichte zumindest darauf, ungesicherte Tüllen zu nutzen


----------



## djnoob (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre ja super praktisch wenn klappt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im CB hat das mal einer gemacht. Schon gefunzt zu haben, für's erste.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt in das Cooler Master CM690II Lite oben ein 360ger Radi rein ?


----------



## Elvis3000 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mindmachine schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in zwei Wochen mein neues Wasserbett . Währe eine überlegung wert damit den Rechner nebenbei zu kühlen . Die Bettheizung kann ich dann auch auslassen ....



das ist sicherlich machbar.wie ruyven schon sagte mit wärmetauscher und schraubtüllen.......und ne fette bohrung im fussboden,damit das wasser in die unteren stockwerke ablaufen kann......


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute wollte mal berichten wegen dem Durchfluss der Pumpe der ja bei 55l/h liegt.
Hab jetzt stunden die CPU und GPU gestresst sowie das Board auch bzw. die Spawas.
Temps liegen beim I5 750 unter Prime sowie Linx unter 40°C was ein Wunder ist da die CPU ein richtiger Hitzkopf ist und unter Luft schon die 80°C erreicht hat bei Linx.
Die Graka 5870 LCS von Powercolor mit dem EK-Kühler liegen die Temps auch alle unter 40°C selbst die Spawas unter Furmark und das Board die Spawas bleiben auch bei 25°C kühl.

Also so wie das aussieht reicht die Pumpe dann doch, die Lüfter werden noch geregelt aber soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden, Pumpe ist nicht zu hören, hab sie auch ordentlich entkoppelt.
Was sagt ihr zu denn Temps, ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden vorallem die CPU, sie produziert zwar eine enorme Hitze dafür braucht sie nicht mal 1V an Spannung laut CPU-Z um 3,6Ghz stabil zum laufen zu bekommen ( standart VID 1,024V ) und das nicht nur mit ein paar tests sondern über mehrere Monate boabachtet unter Luft.
Jetzt kann ich endlich mal mehr aus der CPU raus holen sowie bei der Graka da die Temps sehr niedrig sind und mal schauen wie sich CPU und GPU verhält vorallem bei denn Temps mit etwas mehr Spannung , Mfg Snapstar

Noch mal eine Frage, hab zur Zeit nur desti. Wasser drinnen ohne Korrisionschutz, es kommt bei mir das DP Ultra rein von Aquacomputer da ich aber noch am basteln bin habe ich erst mal desti. Wasser genommen.
Der Kreislauf läuft jetzt eine gute Woche, Kühler, Radis usw. wurde wie beschrieben alles greinigt hab auch extra einen Filter drinnen von Magicool der kaum denn Durchfluss bremst um doch noch Reste vom Radi fest zu halten falls noch Reste drinnn sind.
Hab jetzt eben die Komponenten getestet wie CPU, Board, GPU usw. alles perfekt und zu meiner Zufriedenheit, wie lange kann ich das desti. Wasser im Kreislauf lassen oder sollte ich denn Kreislauf leeren bevor doch noch ein Kühler angegriffen wird oder was anderes, ist ein reiner Kupfer-Kreislauf falls das hilft, würde mich über Antworten freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne frage Passt an denn EKWB Supreme die Halterung eins HF ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn beide Komponenten die alte "ovale Form" haben, dann ja. Sonst eher nein.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay das klingt gut


----------



## loltheripper (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend,
bei meiner wakü (gpu+cpu+NB) Sind demletzt die lüfter von meinem phobya nova 1080 ausgefallen (das Revoltec lüfterkabel hats verschmort) wärend dem zocken mit headset ist mir nix aufgefallen... Bis es wirklich deftig gestunken hat dann mal so aus reflex an den radi gefasst mir gleich mal die pfoten verbrannt. DAnn hab ich den Pc runtergefahren und erstmal nachem fehler gesucht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das alle schläuche butterweich waren. Ist das irgendwie schlimm? Was könnte kaputt gegangen sein? Der PC läuft jetzt zwar wieder mach mir aber trotzdem sorgen.


----------



## winner961 (27. Februar 2012)

Leute ich hab auch ne Frage und zwar welche schrauben sollte ich nehmen um drei Nanoxias auf Meinem Black ICE Radi zu verschrauben ? Welche müssen das sein ? M3 oder M4 ? Und wie lang ? 30mm oder 35mm ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loltheripper schrieb:


> Abend,
> bei meiner wakü (gpu+cpu+NB) Sind demletzt die lüfter von meinem phobya nova 1080 ausgefallen (das Revoltec lüfterkabel hats verschmort) wärend dem zocken mit headset ist mir nix aufgefallen... Bis es wirklich deftig gestunken hat dann mal so aus reflex an den radi gefasst mir gleich mal die pfoten verbrannt. DAnn hab ich den Pc runtergefahren und erstmal nachem fehler gesucht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das alle schläuche butterweich waren. Ist das irgendwie schlimm? Was könnte kaputt gegangen sein? Der PC läuft jetzt zwar wieder mach mir aber trotzdem sorgen.



Du solltest überprüfen, ob irgendwelche Schläuche im weichen Zustand abgeknickt sind (&ggf. von ungesicherten Tüllen rutschen) oder ob sich größere Mengen Weichmacher gelöst haben, die jetzt das System verstopfen. Außerdem sind natürlich Schäden an der Lüftersteuerung zu befürchten.
Wenn du Kühler mit Plexideckeln hast, die zeitgleich als Halterung dienen, mal einen ganz genauen Blick drauf werfen. Sollte heute eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen, aber früher haben einige Hersteller sehr billiges, nicht temperaturfestes Plexi verbaut.

Ansonsten sehe ich keine Risiken von nicht-sofort-zu-bemerkenden-Schäden. Pumpe&Co sollten kurzfristig hohe Temperaturen verkraften, die CPU kann sich selbst abschalten, wenn es ihr wirklich zu heiß wird und die GPU hält eh am meisten aus. Ist "verbrannt" wörtlich zu verstehen oder sinnbildlich? Denn "unangenehm heiß" muss, gerade wenn die Hände beim zocken ausgekühlt sind, nicht viel mehr als 40-45 °C bedeuten. 




winner961 schrieb:


> Leute ich hab auch ne Frage und zwar welche schrauben sollte ich nehmen um drei Nanoxias auf Meinem Black ICE Radi zu verschrauben ? Welche müssen das sein ? M3 oder M4 ? Und wie lang ? 30mm oder 35mm ?



Black ICE original: Hatten afaik gar keine Gewinde, sondern haben selbst schneidende Schrauben verwenet.
Black ICE GTS/X und neuer: M4 Gewinde, max. 30 mm bei 25 mm Lüftern (sollte aber auch ein Schutz zwischen Gewinde und Lamellen sein, damit man nicht alzu leicht bis in die Rohre schraubt.


----------



## winner961 (27. Februar 2012)

Ne ist ein GTX wenn ich's richtig im Kopf hab also schon mal danke also dann m4 mit 30mm . Bekommt man solche Schrauben auch im Baumarkt ?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

M4x30 ist jetzt nicht soo selten. Eigentlich sollte es welche geben. Wenn sie zu lang sind kann man den Überschuss auch einfach absägen, nur zu kurz ist schlecht  .


----------



## loltheripper (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du solltest überprüfen, ob irgendwelche Schläuche im weichen Zustand abgeknickt sind (&ggf. von ungesicherten Tüllen rutschen) oder ob sich größere Mengen Weichmacher gelöst haben, die jetzt das System verstopfen. Außerdem sind natürlich Schäden an der Lüftersteuerung zu befürchten.
> Wenn du Kühler mit Plexideckeln hast, die zeitgleich als Halterung dienen, mal einen ganz genauen Blick drauf werfen. Sollte heute eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen, aber früher haben einige Hersteller sehr billiges, nicht temperaturfestes Plexi verbaut.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich keine Risiken von nicht-sofort-zu-bemerkenden-Schäden. Pumpe&Co sollten kurzfristig hohe Temperaturen verkraften, die CPU kann sich selbst abschalten, wenn es ihr wirklich zu heiß wird und die GPU hält eh am meisten aus. Ist "verbrannt" wörtlich zu verstehen oder sinnbildlich? Denn "unangenehm heiß" muss, gerade wenn die Hände beim zocken ausgekühlt sind, nicht viel mehr als 40-45 °C bedeuten.



Es war wirklich sehr heiss so geschätzte 60°C. schläuche sind alle mit schraubtüllen befestigt und sind alle noch heil. Lüftersteuerung hab ich keine. Also kann nix schlimmes sein. 

jetzt kann ich entlich wieder ruhig schlafen


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem nächsten System wird sich zu 86% eine Wakü befinden, mit ner Ivy Bridge, und ner GTX 670-680. 

Aber welches Gehäuse würde sich für eine Wakü im Preisrahmen bis zu 150€ gut eignen?

- Silverstone Raven RV02
- Coolermaster HAF

oder ein Corsair 800D für 250€.


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für 150€ darft du keine Wunder erwarten und die Grafikkarte und CPU wirst du damit nicht besser als mit einer LuKÜ gekühlt bekommen.
Als Case habe ich das HAF-X in das passt einiges rein. Ich würde aber auf extern gehen. Extern ist momentan einfach das bessere P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## L-man (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke die 150€ bezogen sich auf das Gehäuse. Zwar ist es Preislich am einfachsten etwas externes zu machen allerdings selbst wenn man mir Geld dafür geben würde würde ich mir nicht so einen Klumpen ans Gehäuse Tackern oder sogar auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Mit ein wenig Arbeit kann man auch genug Radifläche in einem Gehäuse unterbringen und auch das Problem umgehen das ein Radi die Luft des anderen nutzt. Zudem darf es dort auch etwas lauter sein da das Gehäuse noch etwas dämmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber welches Gehäuse würde sich für eine Wakü im Preisrahmen bis zu 150€ gut eignen?
> 
> - Silverstone Raven RV02
> - Coolermaster HAF
> ...


 
Das Raven II imho besser, als das HAF, weil es unten recht viel Platz "am Stück" bietet (wenn man die Serienlüfter entsorgt). Beim HAF passt hinten ein bißchen, oben ein bißchen, vorn ein bißchen,... 
Das 800D ist nicht soviel praktischer, wie es teuer ist (Qualität kommt aber als weiterer Faktor dazu). Die zusätzliche Höhe resultiert vor allem aus nutzlosem Raum zwischen Mainboard und Netzteil - bei dickeren Radiatoren im Deckel wird es weiterhin mit dem Mainboard eng. Hauptvorteil gegenüber dem HAF ist somit der fehlende Buckel vorne auf dem Deckel, so dass man hier leichter lange Radiatoren installieren kann (360er vielleicht sogar an der Serienöffnung). Das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Aquaero5 gibts ja diese Leistungsausgänge PMW die 1Amp aushalten.
Daran sollte ich doch meine Eheim 1046 betreiben können oder?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn es eine für 12DC ist: klar. Regeln kannst du sie so aber nicht, das passiert über die Frequenz der DC/AC Umwandlung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach mist AC ist ja nicht PMW also gehts nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts aktuell irgendein prozent angebot bei AT?


----------



## wheeler (29. Februar 2012)

Glaube nicht . Das letzte gabs an Fasching .
Frage zur ae5 Blende . Die ersetzt nur die original blende und wird nicht vor die andere blende montiert ,right ?


----------



## -Loki- (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korekt


----------



## wheeler (29. Februar 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Februar 2012)

Trotzdem danke, hab jetzt eh schon bestellt ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird das nächste Case wohl wirklich ein Raven. 

Von Extern halte ich auch nicht soo viel, oben aufs gehäuse rauf taktern, einen block von vorn bis hinten, mit einer höhe von 2cm. ^^

Aber wenn, will man alles in einem --> Intern.

Als GPU kommt Kepler rein und als CPU eine gute Ivy Bridge, wo ich den Takt schön in die höhe zieh, also 150€ sind natürlich fürs Case gedacht. Für 150€ für sich nicht mal die CPU ausgehen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wird das nächste Case wohl wirklich ein Raven.


 
Und wenn du noch bisschen was drauflegen kannst, bekommst du eine schickere Huelle --> FT02.
Gleicher Innenraum nur aussen anders, wenn es natuerlich gefaellt.

Ich bin noch immer von McZonk's Werk begeistert


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soso, wen da bloß das Problem mit der Tiefe nicht wäre. ^^

61cm ist schon große, mein Lancool K1 hat gerademal 49, und passt damit perfekt untern Tisch, neben dem Kästchen hin, der Tisch hat dort ca. 60cm, ist ein schrägverlaufender Tisch:


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehs mal anders, du kommst dann besser an die USB-Anschluesse!
Ausserdem brauchst du einen neuen Stuhl


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Stuhl wäre viel zu starr 

Ja, der hat auch schon seine 7 Jahre hinter sich 

Würde ich die Kiste dann ganz an die Wand stellen, würde es mit der Länge dort hinkommen, wo das Lancool endet, und weil das Case sowieso den Kamineffekt hat, kann ich es auch 3cm von der Mauer weg stehen haben, von daer würde es ja schon gehen. Aber es gibt ja noch Lan-Parties. ^^


----------



## DeathMetal (2. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo werte Quatscher, nur zur Info..

... im HWLuxx läuft gerade eine Sammelbestellung für einen Fullcover Mainboardkühler. Falls also Interesse besteht:

[Sammelbestellung] Wasserkühl Fullcover Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4/5


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. März 2012)

Wenn es sowas mal für mein Board geben würde


----------



## axxo (2. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man sich doch bei L.E. oder Anfitec für jedes Board anfertigen lassen.


----------



## DeathMetal (2. März 2012)

Und nen Sammler zu einer möglichen Bestellung kann auch jeder aufmachen!


----------



## wheeler (2. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

frage; 
ich will mir nen vandalismussschalter hohlen,sehe aber gerade das es da ja viele verschiedene gibt.gibts da einen favoriten bei euch?
um das kabel nicht löten zu müssen (wenn der taster keine schraubanschluesse hat,gibt es da ein kabel welches ich mir hohlen kann,welches das normale vom MB zum on/ff taster ersetzt?
danke


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, 
wollt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen: 
Gibts ne Alternative zu Aquatuning?
Hab bisher nur Modvision und Watercoolinguk gefunden. 

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AC-Shop, Caseking, Watercooling.de und cool4pc würden mir noch als Anbieter mit größerem Sortiment einfallen (zu Verlässlichkeit kann ich nichts sagen - habe in letzter Zeit immer bei AT bestellt).


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. März 2012)

Pc-cooling.de kenn ich noch, hab da aber erst 1 mal bestellt, meinen Graka Kühler, war aber auch alles bestens.


----------



## DeathMetal (3. März 2012)

Mindfactory hat mittlerweile auch ein ganz ansehnliches Sortiment ...


----------



## buxtehude (3. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> frage;
> ich will mir nen vandalismussschalter holen, sehe aber gerade das es da ja viele verschiedene gibt. gibt´s da einen favoriten bei euch?
> um das kabel nicht löten zu müssen (falls der taster keine schraubanschluesse hat, gibt es da ein kabel, welches ich mir holen kann, welches das normale vom MB zum on/ff taster ersetzt? danke


 
egal, ob mit fünf oder sechs pins, die sind alle einfach anzuschließen. ein kabel ist schon dabei, brauchst keines extra kaufen.
kannst auch flachsteckhülsen z.b. nehmen, um die kabel bzw. die einzelnen anschlüsse zu befestigen.

übrigens sind es vandalismustaster bzw. -schalter. je nachdem, wie du die einzelen kabel anschließt. was aber auch kein problem ist.

häufig werden 16mm oder 19mm varianten gekauft, wie sie z.b. bei aquatuning etc. verkauft werden. *BEISPIELE*


----------



## wheeler (3. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schalter oder taster 
ist doch wurscht,wir reden beide vom gleichen.ok danke,das ein kabel dabei ist...wusste ich garnicht.

bist du sicher? da steht nur:*Lieferumfang:*
1x Edelstahltaster


----------



## buxtehude (3. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schalter oder taster macht dann einen unterschied, wenn/wie man das teil anschließt.

sorry, das kabel ist tatsächlich nicht dabei. suche dir aber gerade noch den link dazu heraus.

hatte es nur vergessen, weil ich damals beides gleichzeitig bestellt hatte.

*KABEL*

*SCHALTER/TASTER*


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich muss jetzt doch nochmal fragen, bin ich mit rund 19k cpu und 17k gpu (wasser zu last temp) bei guten werten angelangt? oder gibts da noch viel optimierungsbedarf? ich denk des kommt so hin ^^


----------



## buxtehude (3. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hört sich doch richtig gut an.


----------



## *SubZone* (4. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi ich habe eine frage.
und zwar habe ich einen 360er und nen 120 radiator nur für die cpu wakü und ist es normal das die cpu da immer noch 45-50 grad bekommt ???
da ich bei wärme etwas  kritisch bin was wakü angeht frage ich lieber mal nach kann auch natürlich sein das ich bei der wakü nen fehler gemacht habe .

 
mfg


----------



## buxtehude (4. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

normal kann das schon sein, da die temps von so vielen faktoren abhängen.
u.a. lüfter, drehzahl, durchsatz, komponenten etc. pp.

aber 45-50°celsius sind ok.


----------



## *SubZone* (4. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay 
habe mich im pc games hardware heft belesen da hatten sie mal den nexxos 360 im test gehabt und der hatte soweit ich weiss gut abgeschnitten gehabt.
deshalb habe ich diesen ausgewählt.
habe von alphacool den cpu kühler , eine hpps plus von innovatek , einen noname 120er und von phobya den ausgleichsbehälter.
die lüfter sind von alpenföhn und laufen auf vollgas.

was mich nur wundert das ich mit meinem antec 620 radi mit pumpe kühler war als jetzt mit dem kram was ich im moment verbaut habe kann es auch an der flussrichtung liegen????


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



*SubZone* schrieb:


> okay
> habe mich im pc games hardware heft belesen da hatten sie mal den nexxos 360 im test gehabt und der hatte soweit ich weiss gut abgeschnitten gehabt.
> deshalb habe ich diesen ausgewählt.
> habe von alphacool den cpu kühler , eine hpps plus von innovatek , einen noname 120er und von phobya den ausgleichsbehälter.
> ...



Solang die Flussrichtung nicht in beide Richtungen geht, ist alles i.O. 
Wenn du natuerlich Einlass und Auslass von deiner Pumpe nicht vertauscht hast.
Hast du den Kuehler richtig montiert?
Sitzt er fest?
Hast du die Schutzfolie vom Kuehler abgenommen, vor der Montage?
Hast du die Waermeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen?
Hast du einen Waermeleitpastenabdruck vom Kuehler gemacht, vor der entgueltigen Montage?
Hast du den Kuehler gereinigt vor der Montage?
Hast du die restlichen Komponenten, besonders den Radiator, vor der Montage gereinigt?
Hast du ueberhaupt einen Durchfluss im System?
Hast du die Wassertemperatur gemessen? (Fieberthermomether oder so)
Definiere: "antec 620 radi mit pumpe kühler war als jetzt mit dem kram..." 
  Welche Raumtemperatur? 
  Wie hast du gemessen?
  Wie sind die Temperaturen generell? (bitte nicht unbedingt im Idle, das sagt so gar nicht wirklich viel aus)
Hast du dein System ordentlich entlueftet?
Hast du schon mal daran gedacht deinen Schreibstil ein klein wenig zu verbessern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



*SubZone* schrieb:


> habe von alphacool den cpu kühler



Da gibts viele und einige sind eher Mittelklasse, was ein Baustein im Puzzle sein könnte.



> was mich nur wundert das ich mit meinem antec 620 radi mit pumpe kühler war als jetzt mit dem kram was ich im moment verbaut habe kann es auch an der flussrichtung liegen????


 
Afaik alle Alphacool-Kühler haben eine stark richtungsorientierte Struktur, wenn du da Ein- und Auslass verwechselst, könnte dass einige K kosten.

An deinen Radiatoren liegt es jedenfalls garantiert nicht. 4*120 @1200/1500 rpm (je nachdem, welcher Alpenföhn verwendet wird), sind absoluter Overkill. Allerdings muss man umgekehrt auch sagen: Wenn du die Antec auf maximaler Drehzahl laufen hattest, dann war auch da ggf. der Radiator nicht limitierend (von was für einer CPU reden wir eigentlich) und das Potential für Leistungsverbesserung beschränkt sich auf den Kühler. Bei dem wäre dann noch Sitzt und Wärmeleitpaste zu überprüfen, wenn er sonst richtig montiert ist.
Ich gehe davon aus, die Radiatoren waren jeweils ähnlich verbaut/hatten in gleichem Maße Zugang zu frischer Luft?


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@**SubZone*: 
*Was mir da auch noch in den Sinn kommt: Der Kühler ist schon richtig montiert und liegt nirgendwo auf bzw. verkanntet (z.B. Kondensatoren neben dem Sockel)? Hast du ihn mal demontiert um den Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste zu prüfen (gleichmäßig?


----------



## *SubZone* (4. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der prozessor ist ein intel i7-3960X model.
die temperatur habe ich durch core temp gemessen da ich selbst kein thermometer in meinem system eingebaut habe.
durchfluss ist da.
werde die tage das komplette system ausbauen und wieder neu zusammen bauen.
der radiator sitzt bei mir im  gehäuse dekcle verbaut und zieht die luft von innen nach aussen.
denke das evtl der fehler dort liegt.

der wärmeleitpasten abdruckt sitmmt auch habe ihn 2 mal überprüft.


----------



## Shroomy (5. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hast du einen Waermeleitpastenabdruck vom Kuehler gemacht, vor der entgueltigen Montage?


 
Was genau meint man damit? 

Dann hätt ich noch ne Frage, und zwar passt die EK Backplate für die HD5870 mit nem Heatkiller X³ zusammen?
Wenn ja welche Schrauben bzw Abstandshalter brauch ich dafür??

Gruß


----------



## VJoe2max (5. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*SubZone*: Ausgelesene Tempwerte - vergiss es . Man kann mit den integrierten  Sensoren keine Absoluttemperaturen messen. Taugt allenfalls als ganz grober  Anhaltspunkt und jedes Exemplar ist anders, was das angeht. Da kannst du  was die Realtemperatur angeht meilenweit daneben liegen. Miss mal die  Wassertemperaur, dann kann man mehr sagen. Im Übrigen wären 45 bis 50°C  auch als reale Temps kein Grund zu Sorge. Ob und wie weit du da aber  drüber oder drunter liegst, lässt sich anhand der ausgelesenen Werte nur  raten .


----------



## *SubZone* (5. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay ich habe mal gehört/gelesen das es temp sensoren gibt die man in das system mit einbindet.
da würde ich sagen das es evtl besser wäre oder irre ich mich da oder was gibt es den noch für möglichkeiten die temps real auszulesen????
bin im bereich wasserkühlung relativ unerfahren und neu


----------



## Shroomy (5. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte man nicht ein Fieberthermometer in den AGB legen? Die sollten doch sehr genau sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

(wasserdichte) Fieberthermometer gehen prinzipiell, aber gerade bei digitalen kann es sein, dass man außerhalb des Mess-/Anzeigebereiches ist. In der Aquaristik gibts passende, wenn sie groß genug sind, kann man es auch mit einem Bratenthermometer versuchen. (Bei kleinen kann man kaum was ablesen, weil die halt für viel höhere Temperaturen sind - aber analoge Thermometer messen halt immer auch weiter unten)


----------



## *SubZone* (5. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahh okay da muss ich das doch mal ausprobieren


----------



## Malkolm (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: 45-50°C sind Temperaturen, die man erwarten würde für eine solche CPU und vollkommen in Ordnung. Anhand deiner Komponenten würde ich in einer Lastsituation bei angenehmer Zimmertemperatur von ~30°C Wassertemperatur ausgehen. Der verbleibende Temperaturunterschied von 15-20K zwischen Wasser und CPU ist bei einer 130W CPU vollkommen im Soll.

Ist also alles soweit in Ordnung und kein Grund zur Sorge


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

werde morgen bei aquatuning ein paar sachen bestellen.
und da werde ich auch ein paar temp sachen mal mit bestellen und mal schauen was die so bringen.
habt ihr da evtl eine gute idee die ich dort verwenden kann?
so das ich es dauerhaft im kreislauf eingebaut lassen kann?


----------



## -Loki- (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese sind eigentlich ganz gut. Habe ich selber auch verbaut.


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe vor schnellverschlüsse in meinem sys zu verbauen was haltet ihr davon?
könnt ihr evtl welche empfehlen?


----------



## <BaSh> (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Koolance VLN3


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

die vl2 ,3 oder auch 4 reihen sind ist das nur das se nacheinander erschienen sind oder beinhaltet es etwas anderes.

und wenn man die verschlüsse ausseinander macht sind dann beide stücke dicht?

halten die auch dicht?
also das beide stücke männlich und weiblich nicht einen wasser austritt haben?


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dicht halten die Anschlüsse auf jeden Fall. Hier ist mir absichtlich etwas mehr entwichen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-249.html#post3748304


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

cool danke 

ich muss mal ein großes Lob an euch aussprechen da mir schon so oft geholfen worden ist. 
und ich nicht mehr wirklich da stehe wie ein Nap und ohne irgendwelche Ahnung das erfreut mich umso mehr hier immer wieder etwas zu posten oder auch mit euch in bestimmten Threads oder wie auch immer zu quatschen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



*SubZone* schrieb:


> ich muss mal ein großes Lob an euch aussprechen da mir schon so oft geholfen worden ist.


 
Ein Kasten Bier als kleines Dankeschoen ist immer willkommen 

Und davon lebt eine Community. Erfahrungen sammeln und die Bereitschaft diese auch mitzuteilen.
Gibt halt leider genug Menschen auf der Welt die immer nur nehmen wollen, und nichts geben.


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja die Sorte mensch die nur nehmen kenne ich nur zu gut.
was ich klasse an dem Forum und der Community finde ist man kann alles posten und man bekommt immer eine Antwort ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



*SubZone* schrieb:


> die vl2 ,3 oder auch 4 reihen sind ist das nur das se nacheinander erschienen sind oder beinhaltet es etwas anderes.


 
Die Zahl ist ein Indikator für den Durchmesser (2 = kleiner, 3 = mittlerer, 4 = sehr großer Durchmesser) - nicht für das Erscheinungsdatum.  Der angehängte Buchstabe N zeigt hingegen die Leckagefreiheit beim kuppeln an. Die normalen ohne "N" verlieren beim Kuppeln ein paar Tropfen. Die "spillfree" Versionen mit dem angehängten N verlieren dagegen keinen Tropfen Wasser, sind aber etwas schwergängiger.


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahh okay thx das erleichtert meine auswahl doch erheblich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als günstigere und immer noch gute Alternative sind CPC beliebt.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür sind CPC aber beliebig häßliche Plastikbomber, nur mit Tüllen erhältlich und es gibt keine tropffreie Version . Nichts desto trotz bieten die CPC sich als günstige Lösung an, wenn einem vorgenannte Punkte nicht so wichtig sind. Was ebenfalls noch brauchbar ist, sind die Koolance-Kopien von Phobya. Die sind etwas günstiger als die normalen Koolance-Kupplungen ohne "N" - bei identischem Aufbau mit (gemäß Usererfahrungen) nur minimal schlechterer Passgenauigkeit. Dicht sind die aber natürlich auch, aber evtl. nicht so gut geeignet für sehr häufige Kupplungsvorgänge. Außerdem gibt es da noch zusätzliche Anschlussvarianten. Alles was jedoch noch billiger als die CPC-Kupplungen ist, basiert in der Regel auf Druckluftkupplungen und hat so viele Nachteile, dass man es ruhigen Gewissens eigentlich nicht empfehlen kann.


----------



## djnoob (8. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die CPC Kupplungen seit Jahren im Einsatz. Koolance habe ich mir wegen dem Preis nie angeschafft und es ist doch völlig Latte, ob man eine serviette für die CPC K. braucht, wo man pro K. 30 tropfen Wasser verliert, oder die von Koolance nimmt und kein tropfen Wasser verliert.
Natürlich wäre es da besser für jemand, der ständig die dinger im Einsatz hat, würde ich ebenfalls von Koolance empfehlen, aber nicht wegen der Quali, sondern wegen dem Wasserverlust und Luft, die nach dem öffnen und schließen ins system eindringt. Dadurch hat man nachhinein den Nachteil, das man ggf. entlüften muss.

Der Durchfluss der CPC Kupplungen sind nicht die besten, aber bei mir machen sie etwa 25l/h aus.

Habe ohne die K. etwa 140L/H und mit 120L/H


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man die CPC so montiert, dass man sie mit dem weiblichen Teil unten öffnen und gleich wieder schließen kann, lässt sich der Wasserverlust/Lufteintritt auch auf quasi null reduzieren.
Ich brauch jedenfalls keine Serviette.


----------



## Scrati (11. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen,

ich bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich meinem PC nicht eine Wasserkühlung spendieren möchte. Mit dem Gedanken trage ich mich schon seit Jahren. Der PC wechselt immer wieder, nur für die WaKü bin ich zu geizig...

Jetzt habe ich mich seit Tagen hier belesen und auch schon nen Korb zusammengestellt. Und dann fiel mir auf: Breite einer wassergekühlten Graka?!

Ich habe folgendes Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V354B schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Graka ist diese: MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 460, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V232-014R) | Geizhals EU

Nun habe ich mir Bilder von Grafikkarten Kühlern angeschaut und festgestellt, dass der Kühler bzw. die verbauten Anschlussstopfen für die Schläuche, die Karte noch einmal verbreitern. In dem Gehäuse habe ich vom Ende der Bracket (wo die Karte festgeschraubt wird) bis zum Netzteil lediglich ca. 2-3 cm Platz. Passt da überhaupt ein Wasserkühler rauf?

Ich meine die Karte ist nicht im Referenzdesign, oder? Von daher ist es wahrscheinlich eh schwer etwas zu bekommen. Aber möglicherweise würde ich auch ne neue Graka besorgen, mit mehr Leistung 

Oder habt ihr andere, günstigere Ideen?

Grüße


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die GTX460 würde ich einen GPU-Only-Kühler, Kühlkörper auf die Spawas nhemen. Ein Luftzug sollte trotzdem über die Karte wehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3 cm würden knapp für Anschlüsse reichen (ca. 2,5 cm, + 0,5 cm was das PCB übersteht), aber müsste vermutlich schon aufpassen, welchen Kühler man nimmt. (ich hatte mit meinem Heatkiller ein ähnliches Problem bezüglich des Mainboardschlittens - der ließ sich nicht nur noch rausziehen, wenn man die Karte runterdrückte)
Aber mir sieht das Gehäuse eher nach 1,5-2 cm aus, halt gerade genug, damit die Karten passen. Das reicht nicht für einen klassischen Komplettkühler. GPU-Only dagegen sollte (mit den üblichen Einschränkungen) drin sein.


----------



## Deimos (12. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ciao!
Langsam kommt die Zeit, wo meine zwei 5850er weichen müssen und ich suche aktuell nach Wasserkühlern für die Radeon 7950 oder 7970. Hat jemand von euch Vergleichstests im WWW gefunden oder ggf. sogar selbst gemacht?
Bisher habe ich nicht wirklich viel gefunden (siehe auch diesen Thread).

Hatte bisher je einen Nickel sowie einen Acetal Kühler von EK, war sehr zufrieden. Ist bei den Kühlern für die aktuellen Karten mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen zu rechnen?


----------



## Uter (12. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Allgemein gilt, dass bei guten Kühlern (auch CPU) die Leistung kaum mehr abweicht, man kann also nach dem Preis, der Optik, der Montage oder sonstigen persönlichen Vorlieben entscheiden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rein von der Optik würde ich zum HD 79X0 Kühler von Watercool greifen.


----------



## Deimos (12. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Allgemein gilt, dass bei guten Kühlern (auch CPU) die Leistung kaum mehr abweicht, man kann also nach dem Preis, der Optik, der Montage oder sonstigen persönlichen Vorlieben entscheiden.


 Danke, habe den Wasserkühler-Markt nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt seit damals. Scheint sich also nichts geändert zu haben...



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Rein von der Optik würde ich zum HD 79X0 Kühler von Watercool greifen.


 Der ist tatsächlich schick (wobei das fast alle sind, ausser der von Haus verbaute Kühler der Powercolor LCS ).

Ich warte vorderhand ohnehin noch ein wenig ab, bis der GK104 die Preise der 79x0er noch ein wenig zum Sinken bringt (hoffe ich zumind.).

Nachtrag: Eine Idee, was ich für die aktuellen noch verlangen könnte?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Deimos schrieb:


> Der ist tatsächlich schick (wobei das fast alle sind, ausser der von Haus verbaute Kühler der Powercolor LCS ).


Auf LCS ist ein EK Kühler verbaut.


----------



## Deimos (12. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Auf LCS ist ein EK Kühler verbaut.


 Auf welchem aber, im Gegensatz zum Kühler der 5850 zu wenig Kupfer zu sehen ist für meinen Geschmack - zumind. den Fotos nach zu urteilen.

EDIT: Hab ihn mir nochmals angeschaut, ist ja ohnehin Nickel. Aber auch da blitzt zuwenig Metal für meinen Geschmack, der Kühler der 5850 scheint dicker resp. das sichtbare Metall weniger zu sein.


----------



## Fockich (13. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen welche gpu only lösung für die hd 5830 xtreme in frage kommt...


lg


----------



## Bl0ody666 (13. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fockich schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen welche gpu only lösung für die hd 5830 xtreme in frage kommt...
> 
> ...


 
ich kann dir sowas empfehlen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK-Waterblocks

was anderes gibt es ,wohl oder übel, nicht 

so..stehe vorm Rätzel wie ich mein neues System verschlauchen soll..damit es einigermaßen gut aussieht.

habe in mom

Agb->pumpen->3x120 Radi->Speicher->Mobo->4x120 Radi->Cpu->Agb

da nun ein weiterer speicher und mosfet dazu kommt.

daher denke ich mir so eine Verschlauchung wäre nice.

Agp->pumpen->3x120-Radi->Speicher->Mobo Nort/South->Speicher2->4x120 Radi->Mosfet->Cpu->Agb

oder geht da was anderes.
möchte doch gerne meine radis vor den zu kühlenden Komponenten haben da ich der Überzeugung bin,das frisch gekühltes Wasser,besser kühlt oder sehe ich das falsch?



> Komponenten:
> 2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus (original) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus 49065 mit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing Dual DDC Acryl Aufsatz XSPC Laing Dual DDC Acryl Aufsatz 52141 versehen.
> 1x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal 45166
> 2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - EN (Nickel) 19114
> ...


ich denke mal,das war alles ^^


----------



## Uter (13. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fockich schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen welche gpu only lösung für die hd 5830 xtreme in frage kommt...


Falls du ihn noch irgendwo findest würde ich einen Zern nutzen, falls nicht schau mal ob der Alphacool kompatibel ist. Bei der 5830 wirst du aber vermutlich nicht um einen langsamen 120er o.ä. direkt vor der Graka rum kommen.


@ Bl0ody666:
Die Wassertemp ist nahezu überall gleich, v.a. mit zwei so (unnötig) starken Pumpe wie den Laing Plus.

Zur Verschlauchung: Ein Bild wäre hilfreich, es kommt schließlich auch auf das Gehäuse an.
Was für Schlauch nutzt du?


----------



## Fockich (13. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erstma danke für die antwort,

ich habe eh vor die graka mit plexi zu verkleiden und somit nen eigenen luftkanal schaffen 

ich dachte eigentlich an nen 80er noisblocker oder so...

meinst du wirklich das ich nen 120er brauche?

lg


----------



## Uter (13. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 80er geht natürlich auch, muss aber u.U. lauter arbeiten.
Der große Vorteil eines 120er ist, dass er nahezu alle Bauteile gleichzeitig kühlen kann, diesen Vorteil brauchst du aber mit einem Lufttunnel nicht, von daher sehe ich auch bei einem 80er keine größeren Probleme (außer eventuell die Lautstärke).


----------



## Fockich (13. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es eigentlich keine hohen vram kühler ?

die den kompletten lufttunnel ausfüllen..

so wie es sie für northbridges gibt (bsp. EKL Alpenföhn Ötzi Chipsatz-kühler)
*
*


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Kühlkörper ist ja jetzt nicht prinzipiell für einen bestimmte Chipart festgelegt. Bei Ram hat man halt allgemein wenig Abwärme->wenige/kurze Lamellen. aber es hält dich ja niemand davon ab was zu verbauen was für NBs gedacht war.

Ansonsten dürfte Enzotech die extremsten "normalen" Passivkühler bieten:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-RAM-K-hler-BMR-C1-High-Profile---passiv.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7743_Enzotech-MST-88-Mosfetk-hler.html


----------



## Rurdo (14. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Meine Pumpe (HPPS+) "knistert" leise... man kann es auch mit einem sehr wenig laufendem Wasserhahn vergleichen! 
Luft sollte aber keine mehr drin sein, da das System nun schon 3 Monate läuft... die Temps sind auch ok...
mich nervt es nur, da es schon etwas stört wenn ich mal nur Surfe und die normale Festplatte sich dabei ausschaltet!
Kann da was kaputt sein?
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## Fockich (14. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie siehts eigentlich mit wasserkühlern für vga rams und spawas??

gibts da was vernünftiges..

lg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> Ich hab mal ne Frage:
> Meine Pumpe (HPPS+) "knistert" leise... man kann es auch mit einem sehr wenig laufendem Wasserhahn vergleichen!
> Luft sollte aber keine mehr drin sein, da das System nun schon 3 Monate läuft... die Temps sind auch ok...
> ...


 
Verschleißbedingt unwahrscheinlich - aber nachgucken schadet nicht. "Kinstern" ist jedenfalls eine ungewöhnliche Fehlerbeschreibung, die mir so noch nicht begegnet ist.





Fockich schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit wasserkühlern für vga rams und spawas??
> 
> gibts da was vernünftiges..
> 
> lg


 
Nö.


----------



## Sammla (14. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

ich hätte da auch ne Frage zum Thema Wasserkühlung..
Ich will eine HD7970 aus dem Hause Gigabyte mit einem Wasserkühler versehen. Allerdings steht bei Wasserkühlern für die HD7970 immer "geeignet für das Referenzdesign".. Und die Gigabyte würde dieses Kriterium nicht erfüllen. Oder sind die HD7970 Karten alle von der Bauart gleich und unterscheiden sich nur vom Kühler zu anderen Modellen. Also sollte jeder Wasserkühler für die HD7970 auch passen. Ich meine, wenn man das Lüftersystem runterschraubt hat man ja nur die Platine vor sich liegen und die sollte bei allen Karten der HD7970 Serie doch Baugleich sein, oder?

Steh da ein wenig aufm Schlauch 
Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## <BaSh> (14. März 2012)

Referenzkarten sind die mit den Standart AMD Lüfter.
Ca 90% der Grafikkarten mit Herstellereigenem Kühler sind keine Referenzdesign-Karten 
Nicht alle Platinen sind gleich. Einige Hersteller verschieben die Spannungswandler etc.


----------



## Sammla (14. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke. Dann muss ich nurnoch in Erfahrung bringen inwiefern es geeignete Kühler für das von mir angesprochene Modell (Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD Radeon HD7970 3GB) gibt. 
Wenn ich gleich schon dabei bin: Jemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## speedstar (14. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal bei CoolingConfigurator.com nach.


----------



## Sammla (15. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, vielen dank! Hat mir sehr geholfen 

Bin jetzt soweit bedient. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Bl0ody666 (15. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> @ Bl0ody666:
> Die Wassertemp ist nahezu überall gleich, v.a. mit zwei so (unnötig) starken Pumpe wie den Laing Plus.
> 
> Zur Verschlauchung: Ein Bild wäre hilfreich, es kommt schließlich auch auf das Gehäuse an.
> Was für Schlauch nutzt du?


 
Tower:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Big-Tower - black

Schlauch:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59025

Bild?,siehe anhang..so sieht es in mom aus ^^


----------



## Uter (15. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es so probieren:
(Mit 16/10 oder 11/8 wär das wohl auch kein Problem, aber 13/10 ist nicht so toll zu verlegen.)

AGB - Pumpe - Board - RAM - CPU - aus dem Gehäuse - Rest

Allgemein gilt, dass sich kreuzende Schläuche nicht so toll aussehen. M.M.n. sehen auch Winkel nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Rurdo (15. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man einen AquagrATIx auf einer HD6970 auch ohne WLPads aufbringen, und stattdessen WLPaste nehmen?
Und ist 720mm Lüfterfläche für eine HD6970 und einen X6 1090t @ 1,36V genug?
also 4 Lüfter würde ich dauerhaft auf 7V drosseln und an einem 480er Radi anhängen, und 2 geregelte auf einem 240er...
Passt das so?
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also die wlp könnte dir bei erwärmung weglaufen.das ist nicht gut für deine karte.warum nicht die pads?
720mm reichen dicke.
regel den grossen radi und lass den 240 er auf 7 volt laufen.


----------



## Uter (15. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Fullcover sollte man sich unbedingt an die Herstellerangaben halten, die Pads sind zur Überwindung von Höhenunterschieden, mit WLP hast du im schlimmsten Fall keinen Kontakt und damit keine Kühlung.


----------



## Rurdo (15. März 2012)

Und woher bekomme ich solche Pads?


----------



## Elvis3000 (15. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist dein google kaputt?.......aquatuning,caseking,mindfactory,pearl,e-bay..u.s.w....halt in den einschlägigen e-shops.


aber blos nicht so was....


----------



## Bl0ody666 (16. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich würde es so probieren:
> (Mit 16/10 oder 11/8 wär das wohl auch kein Problem, aber 13/10 ist nicht so toll zu verlegen.)
> 
> AGB - Pumpe - Board - RAM - CPU - aus dem Gehäuse - Rest
> ...


okey,danke dir für den tipp. werde mal gucken was da zu machen ist.
sollte ich den 3x120 radi Rausschmissen?ich bin da etwas am grübeln..sonst werde ich es mal testen.

Mfg und danke dir.


----------



## Uter (16. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu viel Radifläche gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (16. März 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Zu viel Radifläche gibt es nicht.



Hmm key,werde ich sehen wie dasabgeht.habe in mom eine wassertemp. Von 27c' im idel und unterlast, z.b. Bf3 30 min, 33c'.
Haber in mom noch mein altes system ,was in der signatur zu finden ist ,im betrieb und ned den 2011 system.


----------



## wheeler (16. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
war bestimmt schon sehr oft hier,aber ich frag mal in die runde.muss ich den dfm von AC irgendwo kalibrieren oder wird der automatisch kalibriert?
irgendwo hab ich mal was gelesen von irgendwelchen werten die kontrolliert werden sollte,weiss aber nimmer genau was das war.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja du musst die richtige Impulszahl eingeben.


----------



## wheeler (16. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja du musst die richtige Impulszahl eingeben.


und welche ist das bezw. wo bekomme ich die her?
edit : sind 169 impulse pro liter richtig?


----------



## ConCAD (16. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der AC-DFM hat 169 Impulse / Liter.


----------



## wheeler (17. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah,ok danke,jetzt sieht der wert doch gleich viel realistischer aus


----------



## Rurdo (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte mal fragen was man daran noch besser machen kann? Ich komm bei GTA IV derzeit bei 20° Zimmertemp auf 50° CPU und 70° GPU (CPU: HK 3.0, 240er Radi; GPU: Accelero Xtreme Plus I)
Nunja, mir kommen 30° CPU und 50° GPU mehr als im Zimmer schon viel zu viel vor...
schonmal Danke für die hilfe!


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du uns noch verrätst, welche CPU du hast, wie schnell deine Lüfter drehen (am besten noch was du für eine Wassertemperatur hast), könnte man vielleicht einen qualifizierten Kommentar geben, als meiner es ist


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was verlangst du von der Grafikkarte? Sie bekommt nur die warme Luft aus deinem Dual-Radi zum Atmen und ein wenig Zugluft aus dem Gehäuse. Gesetzt dem Fall, dass der Luftstrom nicht optimal ist, geht die Temperatur voll in Ordnung. Ebenfalls die CPU, die Temperaturen könnten durchaus minimal niedriger sein, aber 50°C sind bei einem so fordernden Spiel nicht ungewöhnlich hoch.


----------



## Rurdo (18. März 2012)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn du uns noch verrätst, welche CPU du hast, wie schnell deine Lüfter drehen (am besten noch was du für eine Wassertemperatur hast), könnte man vielleicht einen qualifizierten Kommentar geben, als meiner es ist



Die CPU ist ein 1090t bei 1,4V und 3,6Ghz...
Die Lüfter drehen (Enermax t.b. Silence) ingame bei 12V, also fast 1000rpm...
Wassertemp kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich (noch) keinen Aquaero habe...



Klutten schrieb:


> Was verlangst du von der Grafikkarte? Sie bekommt  nur die warme Luft aus deinem Dual-Radi zum Atmen und ein wenig Zugluft  aus dem Gehäuse. Gesetzt dem Fall, dass der Luftstrom nicht optimal  ist, geht die Temperatur voll in Ordnung. Ebenfalls die CPU, die  Temperaturen könnten durchaus minimal niedriger sein, aber 50°C sind bei  einem so fordernden Spiel nicht ungewöhnlich hoch.


 
Wie kann man den Luftstrom denn optimal machen? 
-----
Was muss ich an meinem Kreislauf ändern, so dass ich niedrigere Temps hinbekomme?

Toll dass ihr mir helft...


----------



## Spiff (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd mal die Lüfter im Deckel drehen. Wärme steigt ja bekanntlich. Dann mal die Temps beobachten.

Edit: Wenn irgendwie möglich kannst vorne auch mal noch eine 2. Lüfter verbauen das bringt sicher auch noch was für die Graka


----------



## Rurdo (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber angeblich sind die Enermax t.b. Silence nicht für Pull gedacht...
Ich werds trotzdem mal probieren...


----------



## MetallSimon (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auchmal eine Frage:
Welche temps sind denn nu die richtigen und sind die in Ordnung?
CPU ist eine I5-750 auf 3,8GHz getaktet, gekühlt von einem 280er Rradi mit 2 Noiseblockern bestückt.


----------



## Rurdo (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lad dir einfach HWMonitor, Speedfan ist ziemlich ungenau!


----------



## Uter (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Aber angeblich sind die Enermax t.b. Silence nicht für Pull gedacht...


 Kleb einfach den Rahmen zu.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Lad dir einfach HWMonitor, Speedfan ist ziemlich ungenau!


 
Jedes Programm ist ziemlich ungenau, weil die Sensoren ziemlich ungenau sind (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken)


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

He leute was kann ich machen wenn ich ein gewinde bei einer Aquastream Überdreht habe und sie nun undicht ist habe schon mit Hanf probiert hilft aber nicht


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Junge, warum musst du das posten, wenn ich noch google?
Is meine Pumpe 

Edit: Zur Info: es ist eine Aquastream 3.5, also die Version, bei der der Controller extern verbaut ist


----------



## Uter (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es der Einlass ist, dann kann man ihn tauschen, beim Auslass hilft afaik nur kleben oder neue Pumpe kaufen.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider ist es der Auslass -.-
Aber ich hab wieder Hoffnung:
Ich hab jetzt mehr Hanf genommen und der Adapter ließ sich festdrehen.
Mal gucken, ob's dicht ist


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht das du den entgueltig kaputt machst -.-
Vernuenftig kleben waer hier denke ich das Beste.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde einfach versuchen den Adapter komplett ein zu kleben. Den wechselt man doch eh nie, maximal den Anschluss der dort rein kommt.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nja, jetzt is es schon drin, jetz bleibts auch so (solange es dicht bleibt) 

Aber danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hanf halte ich für vollkommen ungeeignet. Der wirkt nunmal, in dem er aufquillt. Damit dichtet man ein gerissenes Gewinde nicht ab, sondern sprengt es endgültig. Entweder Teflonband oder direkt kleben. Ich würde letzteres machen - denn was störts beim Adapter?


----------



## Elvis3000 (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur mal so als tip:

bei kunststoffgewinden niemal hanf verwenden.der ist definitiv zu grob dafür vorallem bei kleinen 1/4" oder 3/8" gewinden.weiches teflonband und gut is.das verteilt sich beim eindrehen besser in den gewindegängen.damit lässt sich der druck der in der verbindung entsteht viel besser dosieren.

 edit :   mist der admin war schneller


----------



## L-man (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und beim Teflonband dran denken, wenn das einmal sitzt nicht mher bewegen anders als Hanf dichtet es nicht mehr wenn man später nachdreht.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, danke, der Hanf hält die Pumpe auch nicht ganz dicht ... nach einer Runde Battlefield hat sich wieder Wasser auf der Pumpe gesammelt -.-
Teflonband benutzt man doch auch, um Badgarnituren abzudichten, oder? Weil dann hätte ich sowas da


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Teflon und Hanf ist von der Anwendung eigentlich das gleiche... beides wird afaik eingesetzt um Gewinde zu dichten.
Wenn du den Anschluss überdreht hast, und der Kunststoff gerissen ist, wird auch Teflon nichts bringen.

Dann bleibt eben nur Kleben...


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, und mit welchem Kleber? Geht auch Silikon? weil das sollte ja eigentlich auch abdichten, oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen genau, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen... will nichts falsches sagen.

Ich würde glaub ich den Adapter mit irgendeinem wasserfesten Zwei-Komponenten-Kleber richtig einkleben.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal schließ ich jetzt meine DDC wieder an und dann guck ich mal, dass ich das mit der AQS hinbekomme.
Heute probier ich noch Silikon aus, das kriegt man ja wieder ab. (Außer jemand hat große Einwände)


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Silikon wird evtl. mit viel Glueck dichten, aber wies im Betrieb aussieht....
Aus welchem Material besteht denn das Gehaeuse deiner Pumpe, danach solltest du einen Klebstoff suchen.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus Kunststoff, frag mich aber nicht, welcher


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau das ist das Problem, vielleicht weis ja einer unserer Guru's hier Naeheres


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hoff ich doch mal stark 

Und BTW: Ich hab das mit dem Silikon doch nicht gemacht


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dürfte z.B. auf der Innenseite der Heckabdeckung stehen. Ich tippe mal auf ABS, weiß es aber nicht!


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für diese harten Kunststoffe sollte man sicher mit einer Art Epoxidharz arbeiten und auch eine gewisse Schichtdicke aufbringen. Ob so eine Klebestelle dann dem Druck eines eingeschraubten Gewindes aushält, ist aber mehr als fraglich. Man muss es vielleicht auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. März 2012)

Ich würde es mal mit reichlich Sekundenkleber testen. 
Erstmal viel auf die Gewinde dann den Adapter "reindrehen" und kurz bevor er drinnen ist nochmal an die Fläche des Adapters und dem Gehäuse was drafhaun. Wenn der trocken ist sollte es dicht sein ist aber halt eine nichtmehr lösbare verbindung und wenn du sie löst kannst die pumpe wahrscheinlich entsorgen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sekundkleber würde ich nicht verwenden. Dann doch eher Epoxidharz.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (21. März 2012)

Mal ne kleine Frage.
Weis jemand zufällig wie es mit
Fullcoverkühlern aussieht für die Amd 7800 Serie?


----------



## Uter (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den 7800ern würde ich persönlich auf GPU-only setzen. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt aber nicht ob die auch eine "versenkte" GPU haben.


----------



## Timmynator (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum GPU-only?

Glückwunsch Uter zum Mod-sein btw


----------



## Uter (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. 

GPU-only weil die Karten nicht sonderlich viel verbrauchen. Die Spawas sollten also noch unter Kontrollen zu bringen sein.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und warum nicht auf einen Komplett kühler warte ?


----------



## Timmynator (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ~175W bzw. ~130W Verbrauch (7870 bzw. 7850) sind schon eine Hausnummer. Und bei GPU-only würde sowieso noch mindestens eine Spawa-Belüftung, besser Kühlung (sind die von Haus aus nicht auch mit Kühlkörpern versehen?) nötig werden, oder nicht?


----------



## Uter (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ A.O.:
GPU-only ist günstiger und wiederverwendbar.

@ Timmynator:
Die Werte liegen knapp außerhalb von passiv kühlbar (~130W), also würde ich es den Karten zutrauen, aber natürlich braucht man einen gewissen Luftstrom im Gehäuse, der ist aber bei vielen Systemen durch die Lüfter der Radis sicher gestellt.
Passive Kühlkörper braucht man auf jeden Fall für die Spawas, aber die kosten auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay das stimmt wohl dennoch hat Fullcover so seine Vorteile.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (21. März 2012)

Bei meiner 5850 hatte ich auch den gedanken mir ne GPU only zu holen, aber dies war mir zu heikel. Deswegen hab ich mir nen Fullcover geholt. Und bei der werden ~151W angegeben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Edit: jetzt heißt es warten was die Woche bei den Grünen passiert. -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal abwarten, ob für die 78er überhaupt Full-Cover erscheinen. Auf der einen Seite hagelt es schon heute Custom-Designs, obwohl die Produktion eher eingeschränkt ist, auf der anderen Seite ist die Verlustleistung eben doch eher klein, so dass wenige Leute dadurch motiviert zu werden, eine Wasserkühlung zu kaufen. Ein Kühler, den kaum jemand will und den noch weniger auch benutzen können, lohnt sich für Hersteller einfach nicht.


----------



## DeathMetal (22. März 2012)

Naja ... EK hat ja sogar für die 5770 nen Fullcover gebaut ... komplett unrealistisch erscheint mir das nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber afaik nicht für die 550. Und genau in diesem Grenzbereich bewegt sich die 7800 halt.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (23. März 2012)

Kucken wir erst mal was die grünen machen und was für wakü Komponente dafür Produziert werden.


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand von Euch wie man eine Laing D5 auf ein Lüfterstecker umcrimpt? Ich habe das noch nie gemacht.
Ich würde dann gerne die Pumpe über die Aquaero 5 steuern.


----------



## Shroomy (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach nem Mosfet/spawa  Kühler fürs Asrock 990fx Extreme3(ASRock 990FX Extreme3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
Gibts dafür passende? Hab schon bei AnfiTec universelle Kühler gefunden, da gibts ne Schablone zum Drucken und gucken obs passt, 
Kanns nur leider nicht Ausprobieren da ich derzeit nicht am Standort des Rechners bin..
Bin zwar auch erst in 4 Wochen wieder daheim, aber dann will ich auch gleich Basteln und nicht erst schaun, Bestellen etc.. 

Hat jemand das MB @ Wasser und kann passende Kühler empfehlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ben™ wenn du nicht crimpen willst/kannst, kannst du dir auch nen Adapter basteln.


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du mit Adapter??? Ich möchte gern wissen wie das mit dem Crimpen funktioniert (so dass ich ein Lüfterstecker danach habe).


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll man da erklären? Großen Stecker ab knipsen, kleinen Stecker mit Crimpkontakten besorgen und crimpen. Wenn du nicht crimpen kannst lässt sich das jetzt schlecht in einem Quatschthread komplett erklären.


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, bleibt es dann bei den zwei Kabeln? Einfach zwei kleine Crimpkontakte dran und in den Lüfterstecker rein?


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau. Der dritte Pin wäre fürs Tachosignal, das fehlt der D5 aber.
Du solltest nur auf die Reihenfolge der Pins achten(einfach zur Referenz irgend nen Lüfter nehmen)  .


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke! Und dann sollte ich die Pu,pe über die Aquaero steuern können??


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Anschluss das aushält(und beim AQ 5 gibt es ja afaik einen Anschluss der das tut) dann ja. Nur kannst du halt nicht kontrollieren welche Drehzahl die Pumpe gerade hat bzw. ob sie überhaupt noch läuft. Also Vorsicht beim Spannung reduzieren.

Über den Sinn einer gedrosselten D5 sag ich mal nichts  .


----------



## Ben™ (24. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Tachosignal gibt es wohl mit kleinem Fleiß bei der D5: [Guide] Laing D5 auf Tachosignal umrüsten.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (24. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich würde es so probieren:
> (Mit 16/10 oder 11/8 wär das wohl auch kein Problem, aber 13/10 ist nicht so toll zu verlegen.)
> 
> AGB - Pumpe - Board - RAM - CPU - aus dem Gehäuse - Rest
> ...


 habe es erst mal so gelöst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-760.html#post4070072

wenn geld wieder da ist, werde ich mal mit den anderen Schläuche und Anschlüsse mal testen


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				Ben™;4069154 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tachosignal gibt es wohl mit kleinem Fleiß bei der D5: [Guide] Laing D5 auf Tachosignal umrüsten.


 Also ich würde es machen. Kommt halt drauf an wie gut man sich mit dem Lötkolben versteht.


----------



## Ben™ (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das werde ich machen. Somit habe ich dann die Laing D5 mit Tachosignal  und Lüfterstecker.
Somit kann ich die Pumpe über die Aquaero5 bzw. PowerAdjust2 steueren und auslesen, richtig??


----------



## smoGG (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln...

Ich besitze folgenden Schlauch: KLICK 
Dazu diese Anschraubtüllen: KLICK

Zwar passt der Schlauch auch auf die Tülle, aber die Mutter zum Anschrauen passt so gut wie garnicht drüber....
Also nochmal andere bestellt: KLICK

Und schonwieder das gleiche Problem! Nur mit zwei Zangen kriegt man die Mutter über den Schlauch, dabei geht leider die Nickel-Lackierung/Legierung ab und die Montage ist halt sehr schwer.

Ich suche also einen Schlauch, auf dem wenn möglich nichts drauf steht und Anschraubtüllen für 1/4 Gewinde, wenn möglich gerändelt und black nickel(<-muss aber nicht).

Andere Schlauch-bzw. Anschlussgrößen sind auch o.k, aber bitte keinen obergroßen Gartenschlauch 

Vielen Dank
smoGG


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß eig einer zufällig von, ob die Garantie bei Alphacool erlischt wenn man einen GPU/CPU Kühler öffnet?


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das entsprechende Siegel kenne ich eigentlich nur von EK. Und ohne Siegel ist es relativ egal was in der Garantiebestimmung steht .


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja man kann es dann an den Schrauben sehen. Wie Z.b. bei meinem Dark power wo das Siegel seit anfang an durch ist wo ich Bequiet angeschreiben habe und die meinten die gucken auf die schrauben bei dem Modell.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok alles klar, dann können wir den ja ohne Probleme öffnen.
Oder auch nicht. Ich schreibe nachher mal den Support von Alphacool an.


Außerdem habe grad das problem, das gestern Mittag dei GPU nur max. 50°C warm geworden ist und ca. 3 Stunden später geht die GPU ohne was am System zu ändern auf knapp 80°C hoch.

Habt ihr eine Idee.


----------



## Uter (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ smoGG:
Dir ist bewusst, dass die Überwurfmutter nicht komplett bis zum Anschlag gedreht werden muss/soll?
Wenn du eh schon andere Anschlüsse willst, dann würde ich auch gleich besseren Schlauch kaufen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf 11/8 umsteigst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ben™ richtig.

@smoGG weis nicht was du hast, passt doch wunderbar. Die Mutter geht etwas schwer drauf, aber es geht. Ich glaube du stellst dich ein bisschen an.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



smoGG schrieb:


> Ich bin echt am verzweifeln...
> 
> Ich besitze folgenden Schlauch: KLICK
> Dazu diese Anschraubtüllen: KLICK
> ...


 TÜLLEN:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Nickel Schwarz

SCHLAUCH:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Transparent

habe ich meine besten Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## <BaSh> (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> TÜLLEN:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Nickel Schwarz
> 
> SCHLAUCH:
> ...




Dann hattest du aber noch kein 16/10 Primochill. Dein 13/10 wird bei den Biegegraden die ich mit 16/10 oder 11/8 schaffe schon einknicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



smoGG schrieb:


> Ich bin echt am verzweifeln...
> 
> Ich besitze folgenden Schlauch: KLICK
> Dazu diese Anschraubtüllen: KLICK
> ...



Also dass es ein bißchen schwerer geht, ist normal. Inno verkauft den Schlauch zwar als "8x1 spezial", aber das spezielle daran ist, dass es eigentlich 7,5/10er Schlauch ist - die dicke Wand drängelt natürlich ein bißchen. Aber trotz allem lässt sich bei mir die Überwurfmutter ohne Werkzeugansatz raufschieben, bis das Gewinde greift. Das geht selbst bei dem noch dickeren 7/10er Schlauch, den ich überwiegend verbaut habe, und bei dem 7,5/10,3, den Aquatuning für 8/11er Anschlüsse bewirbt. (bei letzterem ist es aber sehr schwer, die Überwurfmutter über ein bereits geweitetes Schlauchende zu bekommen)

Kannst du vielleicht ein paar Bilder in ausreichend guter Qualität machen? Normalerweise sagt man bei "geht nicht, sollte aber gehen und geht bei anderen": "Ist kaputt". Aber hier kann ja eigentlich nichts kaputt sein.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Das entsprechende Siegel kenne ich eigentlich nur von EK. Und ohne Siegel ist es relativ egal was in der Garantiebestimmung steht .


 
Erloschen ist die Garantie aber trotzdem.
(Wäre mir aber so oder so egal, ich öffne eigentlich alle Kühler erst einmal. Leistung wegen Undichtigkeit einzufordern verbietet nach geöffnetem Kühler dann wohl schon allein der Anstand und auf Korrosionsbeständigkeit, Material,... sollten 2 Jahre Gewährleistung wohl mehr als genug Schutz sein. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte Kühler Verschleißteile oder nicht einsehbaren Funktionselemente)


----------



## Charcharias (26. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß jemand in welches case ein watercool htf4 in den deckel passt?
(möglichst ohne viel flexen)


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. März 2012)

Moin moin,
hab mal ne Frage.
Und zwar hab ich mir vor kurzem eine schöne Aquaero 5LT gekauft. Alles schön ein gestellt. Mich ein bissel verwundert, dass die Hardwarehersteller von CPU und GPU keine gescheiten Temp.sensoren verbauen können (Wassertemp. bei 27°C, CPU bei 27°C, GPU bei 25°C, Raum ca. 21°C bei 25% der Lüfter[Phobya 180 Slim 700Rmp]).

So jetzt aber zur meiner Frage.
Ich würde gerne die Wassertemp. Drehzahl der Lüfter und co. auf das Display meiner G110 anzeigen lassen.
Google hab ich schon befragt, hat mir aber nichts hilfreiches gesagt.
Wollte wissen ob ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt?


----------



## Rurdo (27. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey!
Währe es möglich 11/8 schlauch auf Tüllen mit 10mm durchmesser zu packen?
Kann da was passieren oder gehts auch so?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit viel heisses Wasser und ein bisschen Gefühl, klappt das. Aber leicht ist was anderes.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (28. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

N'abend,

habe vor mir jetzt 'ne WaKü für meine GraKa zuzulegen.
Wie viel Radiatorfläche brauch ich für GPU-only ?
Reicht ein 280er im Deckel ?
Diese z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM DUAL 280 MC Radiator 35182 und Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 280 Phobya G-Changer 280 35195 ?


----------



## 1821984 (28. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was dir reicht, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber mit wäre das zu wenig. Ich würde min. nen 360er Radi verbauen damit es auch den Sinn einer Wakü hat, nämlich leise zu sein. 
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle aber erstmal auf die Suche nach einen Grakakühler machen, denn die HD von EVGA ist kein Referenzlayout meines Wissens nach. Falls es falsch ist, berichtigt mich


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (28. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühler Typ2 passt drauf  zum Glück.

Leider muss alles in einem Xigmatek Midgard Platz finden.
Würde 1x 120 und 1x 240 auch genug Kühlung bringen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für Graka-only sicherlich. Da kannst du schließlich auch mit 40 °C warmem Wasser noch GPU-Temperaturen erreichen, von denen Luftkühler eher träumen. Und soviel zieht eine 570 ja nun auch wieder nicht, da hätte ich den 280er druchaus als "ausreichend" eingestuft. (nicht gut - aber ausreichend)
Bevor du aber die CPU bei guten Temperaturen einbinden kannst, müsstest du einen Platz für wenigstens 420 finden (oder mit relativ schnellen Lüftern leben)


----------



## VJoe2max (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und soviel zieht eine 570 ja nun auch wieder nicht, da hätte ich den 280er druchaus als "ausreichend" eingestuft. (nicht gut - aber ausreichend)



Eine GTX570 ist nun wirklich alles andere als sparsam. Die gehört mit zu den Single-GPU Grafikkarten die unter Gaming-Vollast über 200W und bei Furmark sogar fast 300W, verbraten können. Von den bislang extremsten Stromfressern ala GTX480 und Dual-GPU Karten trennt die GTX570 also nicht viel, wenn es um Verlustleistung geht. Nichts desto trotz reicht ein 280er noch aus, wenn Lautstärke keine Rolle spielt - da stimmte ich zu. Von einer guten Lösung ist das dann aber wirklich noch ein gutes Stück entfernt.


----------



## Fockich (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab so ne ähnliche frage...

reicht ein 360er radiator für cpu (95tpd) und graka (175tpd) aus?
es handelt sich um nen phenomIIx4 840
und ne hd5830 xtreme (wo ich glücklicher weise gelesen hab das der fullcover von der 6870 passt )


----------



## Nom4d (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, reicht. Könnt aber ein bisschen "lauter" werden


----------



## Fockich (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich dachte an diese lüfter, die werden mit ca. 8db beschrieben...
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1 750,120 mm MF12-S1 | eBay


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also leiser sollte es schon sein, als jetzt im (semi)-ref.design 
Dann versuch ich irgendwo noch den 120er Radi unterzubringen.

Danke


----------



## Nom4d (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter sind auch gut .


----------



## Fockich (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was für schlauchmaße und anschlüsse sollte ich eigentlich nehmen, da ich alles in einen recht kleines gehäuse unterbringen muß/will (xigmatek asgard 1)
da brauch ich schläuche die nicht so leicht knicken und entsprechende anschlüsse 
alle komponenten haben g 1/4


----------



## <BaSh> (29. März 2012)

11/8 Schlauch mit Schraubanschlüssen.


----------



## Nom4d (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10er Schlauch


----------



## Fockich (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was währe davon besser und warum???


----------



## Nom4d (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 16/10 hat dickere "Wände" und kann damit mehr "geknickt" werden das heißt: Man kann ihn enger legen. 
Der 11/8 ist Dünner und knickt ein bisschen leichter bzw. schneller


----------



## <BaSh> (29. März 2012)

11/8 und 16/10 knicken fast gleich schnell. Aber in einem kleinem Gehäuse sieht 11/8 nicht so wurstig aus wie 16/10. Auch ist 16/10 ein wenig teurer als 11/8.


----------



## Fockich (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieviel meter sollte ich bestellen?

brauch warscheinlich etwas mehr, da ich keine erfahrung hab und somit mehr verschnitt produziere


----------



## <BaSh> (29. März 2012)

Mit dem 3,3 Meterpaket von Masterkleer solltest du gut auskommen.


----------



## Fockich (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar, weiß ich bescheid

kannst du mir bestimmte anschlüsse empfehlen?


----------



## Nom4d (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nehm die, die dir gefallen .


----------



## Fockich (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich find auf anhieb nur welche für 10/8 die werden da ja nicht passen...


komando zurück!!!

habs gefunden


----------



## smoGG (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meint ihr es reicht mein System(gtx570+i5 2500k beide übertaktet) mit nem 360slim und 1080nova aktiv zu kühlen?
Hatte vor auf den 1080 nova 9xBitfenix Spectre NonLED (nicht die Pro's) und auf den 360slim die t.b apollish.
Das ganze mit ner Lüftersteurung bei 7-12V zu betreiben....
Hab gehört/gelesen die beiden Lüfter hätten nicht sooooo hohe Fördermengen?! Sind die für Radis in Ordnung?

Peile so Temps von 50 -60Grad beim Zocken bf3 an


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (30. März 2012)

Es würd sogar nur ein Nova1080 reichen. Hab auch einen für nen 1090t und ner 5850.
Unter 100% sind CPU UND GPU bei ca. 30-35°C und wasser ca. bei 27-31°C. Lüfter sin 180 phobya slim gesteuert durch aquaero lt 3-10V, gehen aber kaum mehr als 60%.


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@smoGG Der Nova reicht . Auch mit dem Nova alleine wird deine Wassertemperatur nur im Sommer über 30°C kommen, wenn überhaupt!


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. März 2012)

Nom4d schrieb:
			
		

> @smoGG Der Nova reicht . Auch mit dem Nova alleine wird deine Wassertemperatur nur im Sommer über 30°C kommen, wenn überhaupt!



Kommt drauf an wie warm die umgebungsluft ist,  ich komme selbst jetzt schon mit MoRa + 420er auf 32c Wassertemp.  Habe aber auch eine Mollig Wärme Wohnung ^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so eine Frage, kann ich eig an einen Mora2 die Standfüße von einem Mora3 montieren?

Gruß


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie warm die umgebungsluft ist,  ich komme selbst jetzt schon mit MoRa + 420er auf 32c Wassertemp.  Habe aber auch eine Mollig Wärme Wohnung ^^



Du hast ja auch Hitzköpfe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@psp-hacker: Nein.
(bzw.: Wer bastelt, kann alles an alles schrauben. Aber die vorgesehene, passende Befestigungspunkte haben nur Mora3 LT und Mora 3 Pro)


----------



## smoGG (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie warm die umgebungsluft ist,  ich komme selbst jetzt schon mit MoRa + 420er auf 32c Wassertemp.  Habe aber auch eine Mollig Wärme Wohnung ^^



Wie warm ist den deine "Mollig Warme Wohnung"?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @psp-hacker: Nein.
> (bzw.: Wer bastelt, kann alles an alles schrauben. Aber die vorgesehene, passende Befestigungspunkte haben nur Mora3 LT und Mora 3 Pro)


 
Hmmm ok alles klar. Dann muss ich mir mal überlegen, wie ich dem am besten aufstelle.


----------



## smoGG (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ein bisschen verwirrt: Ist der Luftdurchsatz oder der statische Druck für Lüfter für Radis wichtig?!
Weil nach statischem Druck wäre der hier besser als der hier ...


----------



## Uter (30. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der statische Druck im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke ist das Wichtigste. Scheinbar sind aber die Herstellerangaben auch beim Durck nicht verlässlich. Kein 120er mit 800rpm erzeugt so viel Druck wie ein (gleich dicker) 120er bei 1400rpm.


----------



## Arikus (31. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, nach 2,5 Jahren ohne Wartung oder Wechsel muss ich aufgrund der neuen Grafikkarte mal meine WaKü erneuern.
Der Heatkiller 3 als Filterersatz, da ich keinen Filter im Kreislauf habe. So schlimm isses ja garnicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Verschlauchung muss auch geplant werden, diesmal kann ich von der Grafikkarte auch nach unten weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlauchplanung mit alten Schlauchstücken 
Geht so in Ordnung oder?


----------



## smoGG (31. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schöner Kreislauf! Denke das geht auch so in Ordnung.
Was hast du denn für Durchflusswerte?

Vllt noch ein bisschen dein Case aufräumen


----------



## Arikus (31. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufgeräumt wird später 
Durchfluss weiß ich so noch nicht, der steht so wie auf dem Bild grad hinter mir.
Schlauchreste einfach nur aufgesteckt, nicht fest verschraubt und alles noch trocken 

Vorher hatte ich ~100l/h mit der AS XT@65Hz


----------



## Arikus (1. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, PC läuft wieder, komme jetzt auf 94l/h @65Hz.
Denek das geht so in Ordnung, da der neue GPU Kühler wesentlich aufwendiger ist, als der alte Heatkiller für die 285.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (2. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht Glysantin als Korrosionsschutz wenn man Kupfer und Alu verwendet?
Oder gibt es andere Korosionsmittle die bis -30° maximal ausgelegt sind?


----------



## Arikus (2. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 reicht aus, aber ist für Schläuche und Aquariumpumpen nur in geringer Konzentration gut.
Bei zu hoher Konzentration können Kunststoff- und Gummiteile kaputt gehen.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (2. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Uter (2. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum willst du Alu verbauen und auf -30°C runter? Chiller?


----------



## -Loki- (2. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
 hat jemand Erfahrug mit den Fertiggemischen bzw. den Konzentraten von Coollaboratory gemacht?
   Frage weil ich eventuel günstig ein MoRa 3  bekommen könnte wo das Zeug ne ganze Weile drinen gelaufen ist, und  möchte abschätzen was ablagerungstechnisch auf mich zukommen könnte.


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du den mora ordentlich säuberst kommt da ablagerungstechnisch gar nix auf dich zu........gibt hier auch ne anleitung mit cillit bäng als reinigungsmittel.


----------



## Rurdo (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Als ich vorher unabsichtlich mit meiner Hantel auf meinen Tisch gehaut habe, merkte ich wie schleim bzw staub durch den AGB floss...
Kann der meinen kreislauf verstopfen oder kann ich das so lassen?


----------



## axxo (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn es was festes ist wird sich das spätestens in deinem Heatkiller sammeln und den Verstopfen, deswegen sollte eine Wasserkühlung möglichst frei von sowas sein. Desweiteren kann bestimmtes Kühlmittel in Verbindung mit Staub leitfähiger werden!


----------



## nikk o. laus (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sind denn "gute" Wassertemperaturen bzw. gibt es eine Grenze?


----------



## axxo (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die grenze sind doch eher die Werte die die Hardware letztendlich erreicht. 

Aber gute Werte der Wasserkühlung lassen sich meiner Meinung nach in Relation zur Raumtemperatur herstellen. Desto näher du an der Raumtemperatur bist, desto besser arbeitet dein Radiator/Lüfter Setup, ist ja auch ganz logisch. Ich denke aber alles über 45° Wasser wäre zuviel.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> Die grenze sind doch eher die Werte die die Hardware letztendlich erreicht.


In Prinzip schon - aber die kann man nicht wirklich messen . Deshalb ist die Wassertemperaur ein sinnvoller Parameter, nach dem man sich richten kann - vorausgesetzt die Kühlung ist sauber aufgebaut (also Kühler-Wärmequelle-Kontakte einwandfrei und Wakü sauber).




axxo schrieb:


> Aber gute Werte der Wasserkühlung lassen sich meiner Meinung nach in Relation zur Raumtemperatur herstellen. Desto näher du an der Raumtemperatur bist, desto besser arbeitet dein Radiator/Lüfter Setup, ist ja auch ganz logisch. Ich denke aber alles über 45° Wasser wäre zuviel.



Das gilt natürlich auch auch für Luftkühlungen - allerdings mit der gleichen Einschränkungen wie bei Waküs. Man kann anhand von Sensorwerten nicht viel über die tatsächlichen Hardwaretemperaturen aussagen. 45°C Wassertemperatur im Sommer sind aber kein schlechter Richtwert als Obergrenze. Hat man noch mehr, sollte man die Radiatorkapazität oder (wenn das reicht) die Lüfterdrehzahl anpassen. Zwar kann man auch mit noch höheren Wassertemps einige Hardwarekomponenten noch im Rahmen ihrer tatsächlichen thermischen Limits halten, aber da bewegt man sich dann schon im Bereich schlechter Luftkühlungen und am thermischen Limit, was ja nicht unbedingt das Ziel sein sollte. 45°C WT wird man aber sowieso nur mit ziemlich stromfressenden Systemen und/oder deutlich unterdimensionierten Radiatorflächen erreichen - von daher ist das eher eine hypothetische Grenze, wenn sie auch in Ausnahmefällen mal erreicht wird. Hatte vor Jahren selbst mal einen Rechner in dem unter Last regelmäßig Wassertemps um bzw. über 45° erreicht wurden (CPU + Graka aus Platzmangel mit einem 120er Radi gekühlt). Der lief im Sommer zwar am thermischen Limit, aber er blieb sogar an sehr heißen Tagen gerade so stabil (versperrte man aber auch nur geringfügig den Luftabtransport war recht schnell Schicht im Schacht).
Ein Problem mit noch höheren Wassertemps ist btw. die Erweichung der Schläuche. Besonders Tüllen-Nutzer sollten da vorsichtig sein .


----------



## axxo (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@V2Joe: Wenn du schon mal hier bist , kannst du mir bestimmt erklären, warum manche empfehlen ein Rückschlagventil zu verbauen, sobald man den Kreislauf mit 2 Pumpen betreibt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du zwei Pumpen parallel verbaust und eine von beiden ausfällt, kann das Wasser von der einen Pumpen in umgekehrter durch die andere fließen, ohne den langen Weg durch die Kühler zu nehmen. Ein Rückschlagventil verhindert dies und ist somit zwingend nötig, wenn man eine zweite Pumpe zwecks Steigerung der Ausfallsicherheit (= dem einzigen rationalen Grund für zwei Pumpen) parallel verbaut. (gerade bei Kreiselpumpen spricht allerdings herzlich wenig dagegen, sie einfach seriell zu verbauen, eben weil der Eigenwiderstand so gering ist)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich habe mir überlegt auf (Interne) Wasserkühlung umzusteigen und da kommen mir einige Fragen.

Als Gehäuse möchte ich das NZXT Switch 810 benutzen, hier passt ein 420er Radiator im Deckel hinein, reicht ein 420er wenn ich CPU und VGA damit kühle? Als Lüfter wollte ich 3 oder 6 Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140 nehmen. Macht es einen großen Unterschied ob ich die Lüfter einseitig oder beidseitig am Radiator anbringe? Ich kann mich nicht so ganz entscheiden ob ich Transparente oder Weiße Schläuche nehmen soll, könnt ihr mir bei der Wahl helfen?

Die Komponenten: 
Danger Den CPX-1 12V Pumpe
EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic
EK Water Blocks EK-Coolstream RAD XTC 420
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - EN
EK Water Blocks EK-FC680 GTX - EN
EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV Blue - 1000ml
Feser Schlauch 13/10mm - UV clear, 2,5m


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 420er wird für GPU und CPU, auch recht leise, reichen. Wenn du an OC denkst, dürfte es aber etwas mehr sein, meiner Meiung nach.

Doppelbestückung bringt etwas bessere Temperaturen, viel ist damit aber nicht rauszuholen. Ich würde mit Blick auf die Lautstärke drauf verzichten (3 Lüfter sind schließlich leiser als 6).

Wegen Schläuchen musst du schon selber entscheiden was dir besser gefällt; ich würde aber auf UV-Kühlflüssigkeit verzichten. Es gibt einige Erfahrungsberichte, die von Auflocken und daraus resultierender Sauerei berichten (kann sein, dass das EK-Wässerchen nicht dazugehört).

Wenn es nicht unbedingt EK sein muss, lässt sich da noch einiges sparen 
Dazu aber lieber einen Thread im Unterforum aufmachen...


----------



## Casper0011 (5. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich fang nach langer Zeit mal wieder an einer meiner Wakü zu basteln.
Wollte meine etwas in die Tage gekommene HD5770 unter Wasser setzen.
Bin auf Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinplex Rev. 1.2 fr HD 5770, G1/8 Aquacomputer twinplex Rev. 1.2 fr HD 5770, G1/8 11102 aufmerksam geworden, da ich nicht soviel Knete fürn nen Fullcover ausgeben mag.
Wie schauts dann aber bei dem Kühler mit den Spawas aus?
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die auf Temp halte ?


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passiv-Steinchen und ein Lüfter? Wie sonst


----------



## Casper0011 (5. April 2012)

Ja schon klar. Hatte gehofft jemand würde mir mal paar Steinchen empfehlen. Und passende Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde eher nen EK VGA nehmen. Da haste wenigstens 1/4" Gewinde. 
Die Spawas bekommste entweder mit Passivkühlkörpern und ner Brise Wind in den Griff oder du verbaust einen universellen Spawakühler für's Mainboard (wenn einer passt). Ein Brise Wind ist trotzdem emphelenswert.


----------



## Uter (5. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der EK VGA ist m.M.n. zu teuer. Die G1/8 Gewinde sind bei dem Preis verschmerzbar, eventuell findest du aber auch einen ähnlich günstigen anderen GPU-only Kühler. Alphacool hat einen im Programm, der afaik recht günstig war, ich weiß aber nicht genau ob der passt.
Bei den Spawas würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen, einfach sowas oder sowas drauf. Ich selbst nutze letztere in blau (zum Kaufzeitpunkt waren das die Günstigsten). Solange du min. einen Gehäuselüfter behälts müsste das reichen. Die 5770 gibts schließlich auch passiv - afaik ohne Spawakühler (wobei ich nicht weiß ob die Bauteile zu 100% den aktiven Grakas entsprechen).


----------



## VJoe2max (5. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



axxo schrieb:


> @V2Joe: Wenn du schon mal hier bist , kannst du mir bestimmt erklären, warum manche empfehlen ein Rückschlagventil zu verbauen, sobald man den Kreislauf mit 2 Pumpen betreibt?


 
Das hat ruyven_macaran ja dankenswerter Weise schon beantwortet . Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen .


----------



## Uter (6. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Wir sind hier im Wakü-Bereich, wer über Netzteile reden möchte, der macht das bitte im passenden Bereich.*


----------



## DeathMetal (8. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir überlegt auf (Interne) Wasserkühlung umzusteigen und da kommen mir einige Fragen.



420er passt schon. Mega OC und Spielraum ist zwar eher knapp, aber reichen tut es erstmal. Das EK Wässerchen kann ich auch empfehlen. Benutze es seit einigen Monaten und kann bisher weder von Ausflockungen noch Farbverlust berichten.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (8. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich gerade, ob es eine relativ großen Temp. unterschied zwischen 4x180mm (Phobya 180 slim) und 9x120mm (Noisblocker PL1) Lüfter auf einem 1080 Nova gibt?
Da die 180 eine fördermenge 95m³ haben (x4=380m³) und die 120 68m³ (x9=612m³). Dadurch wird ja mehr Luft durch den Radi gedrück und schneller wärme an die Luft abgegeben.
Gibt es da einen unterschied oder nicht?

Des weitern wollte ich fragen ob man ohne bedenken eine Laing 1T- Plus an die Aquaero 5LT (mit Passivkühler) anschließen kann?
Weswegen? Da ein Kollege von mir seine Laing 1T über die Aquaero 5 Steuert und dadurch komischerweiße bessere Temp. bekommen hat.

mfg Walzer


----------



## DAEF13 (8. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walzerdeluxe:
Ich denke mal, dass die Noiseblocker schon etwas mehr Leistung rausholen werden.
Was mir allerdings wichtiger wäre: Wie gut sind die Lager der Phobya-Lüfter?

Von den Noiseblockern kann man ja sagen, dass die so ziemlich eines der besten Lager in der PC-Szene haben; neun von den Lüftern werden sicherlich bei 500U/min genug Luft fördern, so dass sie quasi immer (zumindest im Leerlauf) unhörbar sein werden.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du gute Lager willst würde ich noch die Enermax T.B.Silence ins Rennen werfen. Die Lager sind Geräuschfrei, da sie weder schleifen noch rollen. 

Was die Fördermenge angeht, muss man es ausprobieren. Das kommt auf den Radiator an. Aus den Herstellerangaben bei freier Strömung kann man da wenig ableiten. Auch die Geräuschkulisse ist vom Einbauort abhängig. Auf dem Radi sind manche Lüfter deutlich lauter, während man es anderen kaum anmerkt. 

Prinzipiell führt, wie du richtig sagst, eine schnelle Luftströmung im Radi zu besserer Kühlleistung. Aber das ist wie gesagt nicht ohne Weiteres anhand der angegeben Werte abzuschätzen - ebenso wie die Geräuschkulisse. Einen sauber messbaren Temperaturunterschied zwischen der Bestückung mit vier 180ern oder neun 120ern wirst du bei jeweils gleicher Drehzahl kaum feststellen können.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (8. April 2012)

Von den Phobya hör ich z.Z. keine Lagerschäden (seit ca. 4-5 Monaten im Betrieb)

Mir gehts wirklich rein nur um die Kühlleistung, ob die 300Qubikmeter mehr Luft so einen Starken unterschied macht, da ja der Nova einen sehr großen Lamellen Abstand hat.

Bei mir hat das Wasser ne recht hohe Temperatur. (30°C im Schnitt [20-23°C Raum])
in relation zur Kühleistung zum Nova.
Find ich jetzt.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. April 2012)

Ne frage. Ist es möglich bei der Aquaero 5Lt mit einem Temp.sensor 2Lüfteranschlüsse zu steuern?
Wenn ja wie?


----------



## ConCAD (10. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, dazu erstellst du einfach in der Aquasuite einen (Sollwert-)Regler, der die Temperatur zum Steuern nimmt und weist dem Regler die beiden Lüfterausgänge zu.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denk mal, dass die 180er ausreichen. Außerdem haben die auchnicht so viele "tote Punkte" , wo dann fast keine Luft strömt.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. April 2012)

Mich hat, eben dass fieber gepackt 
Und ich möchte es so kühl wie möglich haben (so nah wie möglich an Raum Temp)


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. April 2012)

Dann her mit den 4 MoRa3 140ern xDDD


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. April 2012)

So krass muss es auch nicht werden ^^
Dazu mal ne andere frage.
Wie kann man die Kühlleistung eines 2Ten identischen Radi rechnen?
z.B. 1Radi bringt 12°k, 2ter 10°k, unterschied von Luft zu Wasser?
Aber wie is jetzt die effektive Kühlleistung +. Beide Radis sind gleich groß.


----------



## Uter (10. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelte Radifläche halbiert in der Theorie das Delta zwischen Luft und Wasser. In der Praxis ist es etwas weniger.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. April 2012)

Also, gleicher Radi, gleich Bestückt mi Lüfter @gleiche Drehzahl= +0,5?

das wäre dann bei dem Beispiel, nur noch ein unterschied von ca. 5-7K.


----------



## Uter (10. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht genau was du mit +0,5 meinst, aber die 6K stimmen (theoretisch), ich würde mit 4-5K rechnen. Bei gleicher Lautstärke (also alle Lüfter drehen etwas langsamer) eher ~4K.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (11. April 2012)

Damit mein ich:
Radi 1 (10°)+ Radi 2 (10°) * (-0,5)= 5°


----------



## VJoe2max (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll das darstellen? Diese "Formel" ist Unsinn. Btw werden Temperaurdiffernzen in Kelvin angegeben .

Uter hat es doch schon erklärt. Verdopplung der Fläche führt, bei sonst gleichbeibenden Randbedingungen, nahezu zur Halbierung der Temperaturdifferenz. Also wenn du das unbedingt irgendwie simpel darstellen möchtest: A*x ~> DeltaT0(R)/x mit A=Ausgangsfläche, x=Faktor der Flächenvergrößerung, DeltaT0=Temperaturdifferenz bei Ausgangsfläche A, R=Randbedingungen (Lüfterdrehzahl, Luft- zu und -abfuhr etc.)
In der Realität kann man diesen Ansatz natürlich nicht uneingeschränkt gelten lassen, aber für unsere Zwecke reicht es als grobe Näherung.


----------



## Malkolm (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anders ausgedrückt:
Doppelte Radifläche -> Halbierte Temperaturdifferenz
Dreifache Radifläche -> Gedrittelte Temperaturdifferenz
etc.


----------



## Nom4d (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sers Leute!
Kann mir jemand über diese Anschlüsse: XSPC 16/11mm Anschraubtülle  Auskunft geben? 
Oder hat jemand "Den Geheimtipp" für mich? Sollten 16/10er sein


----------



## newbiech (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Anschlüssen an die Aquastream erklären?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52001
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52003

Ist das nur ein optischer oder auch ein funktioneller Unterschied?

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich für die Verwendung von 1/4" Anschlüssen an der AS zwei von diesen Adaptern benötige? Die Frage ist letztlich welche/n.

Edit:
Autsch, doof... AS=1046, also 1x Ein- und das andere ist der Auslassadapter.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (11. April 2012)

@VJoe2max
Könntest du mir bitte ein Beispiel geben, mit deiner Formel?


----------



## smoGG (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das denn so schwer?
Du hast erst 1 Mora und der Unterschied zwischen Wassertemp und Raumtemp(delta) beträgt z.B 10K. So jetzt kaufste dir den gleichen Mora nochmal und schwups ist das Delta nurnoch halb so groß also 5K. Dritter Mora würde Delta auf c.a. 3,33K bringen nicht?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (11. April 2012)

Dies ist mir klar. Aber ich würde gerne auch wissen wie es sich mit anderen Radis verhält.
Also erst nen 360 und dann später z.B. nen 1080.

Dass mit doppelter fläche sich der Temp.unterschied halbiert hab i verstanden.

Edit: Formel verstanden xD sry fürs nerven. Stand aufm Schlauch.


----------



## newbiech (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte mir jemand bitte verraten, wie viel Fläche/welcher Radi es für die Kühlung von HDD, RAM, Chipset und Aquaero sein sollte? 

Etwas Reserve sollte schon noch sein. CPU/GraKa kommen in einen separaten Kreislauf am MoRa.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich vernanschlage mal einen 240er für hdd ram und chipset, dürfte ja alles nicht so heiß werden ^^


----------



## Uter (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Nom4d:
Nimm einfach die günstigsten Anschlüsse.

@ Walzer:
ein 1080er entspricht etwa 3*360ern

@ newbiech:
Abgesehen davon, dass sich eine Wakü allein für HDD, RAM, Chipsatz und Aquaero nicht lohnt sollte ein 120er reichen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@newbiech wozu 2 Kreisläufe? Kostet nur Geld und erzeugt mehr Lärm. Häng alles an den Mo-Ra und gut. Der Mo-Ra langweilt sich ehh.


----------



## newbiech (11. April 2012)

Geht überhaupt nicht ums Geld, sonst hätte ich mir auch n anderes Hobby gesucht.  Momentan hab ich das gleiche in einem Kreislauf, klar schafft das der MoRa locker. Nur leidet glaube ich der Durchfluss aufgrund MB, HDD und RAM ziemlich... Nicht dass es mir um die Temp gehen würde - die wird sicher unabhängig davon OK sein.


----------



## Verminaard (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus welchem Grund sonst?
Mehr Durchfluss bringt dir auch nichts 

HA ich habs. Du willst nur basteln und deinem Hobby froehnen. 
Ich wuerd RAM, Chipsatz und HDD weglassen und nur einen Kuehler fuer die Aquaero dazunehmen, weil wegen aktiver Kuehlung bei mehr Last.


----------



## Uter (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die genannten Kühler bremsen mit Abstand am wenigsten, teilweise kaum mehr als das entsprechende Stück Schlauch. Wenn 2 Kreisläufe, dann würde ich CPU und Graka trennen und die Graka mit höherer Wassertemp laufen lassen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe alles in einem Kreislauf und habe 85l/h. Temperaturnachteile habe ich dadurch nicht.


----------



## djnoob (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ich habe alles in einem Kreislauf und habe 85l/h. Temperaturnachteile habe ich dadurch nicht.


 ich habe ebenfalls 85l/h und habe ebenfalls keine nachteile.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> @ newbiech:
> Abgesehen davon, dass sich eine Wakü allein für HDD, RAM, Chipsatz und Aquaero nicht lohnt sollte ein 120er reichen.


 
Aktiv würde es vermutlich auch ein 2x40er machen...
Mal im Ernst: Wenn es um einen So1155 Chipsatz, normalen DDR3 und eine durchschnittliche HDD geht und der AE nicht überlastet wird, dann müsste man bei einigen Hochleistungspumpen schon eher deren Wärmeabgabe berücksichtigen.

@Newbiech: Sollte dir der Durchfluss sooo wichtig sein (whyever), würde ich bei diesen Komponenten auch kein Problem erwarten, wenn man sie parallel einbindet. (hab ich z.B. mit RAM und Southbridge -die ja in etwa einem PCH entspricht- auch gemacht)


----------



## Seru1195 (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte eben mal bei Aquatuning reinschauen.
Deren Server wird eben gehakt, die Seite ist down. Muss demfall meine Pläne noch etwas verschieben.


----------



## -Loki- (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe es auch grade gemerkt, dabei wollte ich grade was bestellen und noch den Osterrabat mitnehmen.
Hoffentlich gehts morgen wieder.


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also was ihr mit euren 2 Kreisläufen habt? Welche Temp soll sich denn verbessern?
Aquaero hat an seine Lüfterkanäle max. 38°c (wenn keine Last da ist) und die Wassertemp geht auf max. 33-34 Grad aber das nur mit wirklicher 100%iger Auslastung von CPU+GPU. Und ich hab auch nur 85L/Std. 

F@H machts möglich.

Ich habe mal gemessen, was es ausmacht wenn meine Graka mal @stock läuft und mal mit OC. Wassertemp. steigt gleich um 2-3°c an. Finde ich doch beachtlich bei einem so großem System.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ui schaut mal was ich bei aquatuning entdeckt habe ^^ 
Gabs dazu schon ne news? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator, 9x120mm 18-FPI Aluminum Koolance Radiator, 9x120mm 18-FPI Aluminum 35407


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ein Mora3 annähernd 6Kg ohne inhalt wiegt und dieser nur knapp 2,8Kg frage ich mich, was die dort gemacht haben. Und in der Produktbeschreibung auf irgendwelche Automarken zu beziehen bei einem Radiator finde ich dann doch schon etwas komisch.

Optisch finde ich den Radi jetzt auch nicht so den Bringer. 
Aufn ersten Blick schätze ich in dort ein, wo auch der Pyoba steht aber dagegen sprechen die 160€. Fast unverschämmt


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

seh ich genauso, der preis ist echt saumäßig, die optik gefällt mir auch nicht, ich find die lüfterblende voll ugly ^^
bin aber trotzdem mal auf tests gespannt


----------



## <BaSh> (12. April 2012)

Wer auf Alu steht...


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				;4123111 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf Alu steht...


 
 hat nicht fast jeder Kühler Alulamellen? Wüste jetzt auch nicht was daran schlimm ist. Der Rest besteht wie immer aus Stahl und Messing so wie bei jedem anderen auch.


----------



## newbiech (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1821984 schrieb:


> Also was ihr mit euren 2 Kreisläufen habt? Welche Temp soll sich denn verbessern?
> Aquaero hat an seine Lüfterkanäle max. 38°c (wenn keine Last da ist) und die Wassertemp geht auf max. 33-34 Grad aber das nur mit wirklicher 100%iger Auslastung von CPU+GPU. Und ich hab auch nur 85L/Std.


 
Es muss ja nicht immer um die Temp gehen.  Übrigens fand ich Dein Tagebuch recht interessant, gerade wegen der Durchflusswerte.

Ich habe mal alle bei mir geplant unter Wasser stehenden Kühler in einen Warenkorb gepackt. Verschlaucht werden soll alles per 16/10 mit den Monsoon Tüllen, auf dem Heatkiller per PS Tülle, angetrieben wird das Wasser von einer Aquastream.

Von welchen voraussichtlichen Durchflusswerten (+/- 5l) kann ich ausgehen?

Also dann wirklich nur 1 Kreislauf?!  Reihenfolge egal?

Wäre wirklich nochmal für Hilfe serh dankbar.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1821984 schrieb:


> hat nicht fast jeder Kühler Alulamellen? Wüste jetzt auch nicht was daran schlimm ist. Der Rest besteht wie immer aus Stahl und Messing so wie bei jedem anderen auch.


 Zumindest die Rohre sind eigentlich immer Kupfer. Die Lamellen zumindest häufig(siehe Magicool Elegant).


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So genau wird man das nicht sagen können, hat immer was mit dem kompletten Aufbau zu tun aber ich denke mehr als 100L/std werden das ganz sicher nicht werden. Ich könnte auch auf max. 96L/std hoch aber dann höre ich meine Pumpe und das will ich nicht.

Aber warum willst du Festplatten kühlen? 

Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass ab 60L/Std keine Tempverbesserung mit mehr Durchfluss einher geht. Reihenfolge ist quasi egal, solange der AGB genau *VOR* der Pumpe ist. Vielleicht solltest du dir aber ne andere Pumpe aussuchen, wenn du einen bestimmten Durchflusswert erreichen willst. Ne Laing DDC oder D5 kannst du genauso regeln per PWM oder eben per Spannung am Aquaero5. Solange dieses dann mit Wasser gekühlt wird, sollte da auch nichts passieren.

Mir kommen solangsam Ideen für die nächsten kalten Wintertage. Aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht. Anstehen tut wenn denn auf jeden Fall ein neues Gehäuse (schwanke zwischen Corsair800D und TJ07). Die Überlegung geht in Richtung 2-3Pumpen (weils einfach geil aussieht) und SLI. Für SLI wäre ich aber mit nem neuen Board+Netzteil usw. gut beraten ergo kommt fast alles neu, aber das kann ich dann doch nicht mit mir vereinbaren. Aber meine Ideen bekommen solangsam ein grobe Richtung und zum glück ist noch zeit da.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du redest schon wieder vom Winter obwohl der sommer noch nicht mal da ist? *Ugly* xDDD


----------



## newbiech (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte keinen bestimmten Durchflusswert erreichen, ich möchte einfach nur einen sehr guten Durchsatz erzielen. Also alles was über die angesprochenen 60l/h hinausgeht, ist willkommen. Nur darunter sollte es nicht.

HDD werden nur zwangsläufig gekühlt - es geht mehr um die Kapselung. 

Zwei Kreisläufe hatte ich ursprünglich auch geplant, um die Möglichkeit zum späteren Umbau auf SLI/XFire zu haben. Und ob das dann noch mit einem Kreislauf klappt...


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja im Sommer wird nichts am Rechner gemacht aber mir juckts in den Fingern. Also hab ich viel Zeit um mir viel Beklopptes und Unsinniges Zeug auszudenken. Ich hab doch in meinem Tagebuch geschrieben, dass das erstmal eher nur um die Wakü selbst geht. Naja neues Gehäuse wäre dann toll, schon allein wegen dem Platz und dann halt was neues. Bischen was fürs Auge. Etwas was nicht umbedingt in 4-6 Wochen laufen soll oder muss. Sondern einfach was, was ich nebenbei machen kann.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



newbiech schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen bestimmten Durchflusswert erreichen, ich möchte einfach nur einen sehr guten Durchsatz erzielen. Also alles was über die angesprochenen 60l/h hinausgeht, ist willkommen. Nur darunter sollte es nicht.
> 
> HDD werden nur zwangsläufig gekühlt - es geht mehr um die Kapselung.
> 
> Zwei Kreisläufe hatte ich ursprünglich auch geplant, um die Möglichkeit zum späteren Umbau auf SLI/XFire zu haben. Und ob das dann noch mit einem Kreislauf klappt...


 
schieb dir da mal nich so den kopf, ich hab gpu,cpu, 2 Spannungswandler, 1 northbridge, 1southbbridge, 1 Durchflussmesser, 1 420er Magicool slim radi, 1 MoRa3 9x120, und einen special Wodka Agb im kreislauf hängen, auf vollleistung der aquastream komme ich auf 94L/h , also dicke ausreichend, selbst wenn ich jetzt sli fahren würde müsste ich mir keine gedanken machen das mein durchfluss unter 60 liter rutscht.

Generell kann man sagen das für jeden normalen kreislauf eine pumpe und ein kreislauf reicht.


----------



## Nom4d (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sers!

Passt der Korb so zusammen? Der Kühler ist für eine EVGA GTX 570. 
Gibts auch Kühler bzw. Backplate für die 570 HD?

Pumpe (Aquastream XT Ultra), AGB (EK Röhren und XSPC 5,25" AGB), CPU-Kühler (EK Supreme), Radis (360mm, 240mm und 120mm@ Enermax @ 5-7V)


----------



## newbiech (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, CoXxOne!


----------



## Uter (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1821984 schrieb:


> hat nicht fast jeder Kühler Alulamellen? Wüste jetzt auch nicht was daran schlimm ist. Der Rest besteht wie immer aus Stahl und Messing so wie bei jedem anderen auch.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumindest die Rohre sind eigentlich immer Kupfer. Die Lamellen zumindest häufig(siehe Magicool Elegant).


 Bei Waküs sollte man Radis und Kühler unterscheiden. Ein Netzradiator mit Messingrohren und Alulamellen ist mir bisher nicht bekannt. Die Kombination gibt es normal nur bei Rohrradiatoren.



newbiech schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen bestimmten Durchflusswert erreichen, ich möchte einfach nur einen sehr guten Durchsatz erzielen. Also alles was über die angesprochenen 60l/h hinausgeht, ist willkommen. Nur darunter sollte es nicht.
> 
> HDD werden nur zwangsläufig gekühlt - es geht mehr um die Kapselung.


 Und wenn es 59l/h sind? Ich finde die 60l/h sind etwas zwispältig, solange die Wakü gut kühlt ist es doch egal ob 15 oder 150l/h fließen.
Wenn es um eine Dämmung der HDDs geht, dann ist der Watercool Silentstar dem Aquadrive überlegen.



Nom4d schrieb:


> Passt der Korb so zusammen? Der Kühler ist für eine EVGA GTX 570.
> Gibts auch Kühler bzw. Backplate für die 570 HD?


 Korb? Also ich seh da nur einen Kühler mit Backplate und ein paar (überteuerte) Schrauben, Schlauch und Tüllen...


----------



## Nom4d (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Uter:

AGB, Pumpe, CPU-KÜhler sind vorhanden. Wasser + Zusatz ebenfalls . Hab ich vergessen dazuzuschreiben...


----------



## Uter (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber keine Anschlüsse oder willst du die Schlauchgröße wechseln? 

btw: Wenn du den Link im roten Kasten postest, dann ersparst du jedem einen Klick.


----------



## Nom4d (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Will die Schlauchgröße wechseln. 11/8 ist mir zu klein bzw. Ich finde es nicht mehr "schön".

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2f1acd023f4d580024ec7beb98dec67a


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1821984 schrieb:


> hat nicht fast jeder Kühler Alulamellen?



Eigentlich kaum einer - abgesehen von einigen sehr seltenen Voll-Alu-Radiatoren (Innovatek, in Deutschland selten/nicht erhältliche Eastar/Magicool) findet man das eigentlich nur bei Rohrradiatoren (WC, AC AMS). Geflechtradiatoren haben normalerweise immer Kupferlamellen (wegen der Lötbarkeit?  ) und oftmals Messingrohre, manchmal auch Kupfer (wie sämtliche Rohrradiatoren)


----------



## Uter (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nom4d schrieb:


> Will die Schlauchgröße wechseln. 11/8 ist mir zu klein bzw. Ich finde es nicht mehr "schön".


 Die baugleichen Bp 11mm Tüllen halten ähnlich sicher wie PS, ich weiß jedoch nicht ob die no-name 10mm Fatboys den 10 oder 11mm Bp entsprechen. Falls sie ersterem entsprechen, dann wär eine Sicherung Pflicht.


----------



## speedstar (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1821984 schrieb:


> Mir kommen solangsam Ideen für die nächsten kalten Wintertage. Aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht. Anstehen tut wenn denn auf jeden Fall ein neues Gehäuse (schwanke zwischen Corsair800D und TJ07). Die Überlegung geht in Richtung 2-3Pumpen (weils einfach geil aussieht) und SLI. Für SLI wäre ich aber mit nem neuen Board+Netzteil usw. gut beraten ergo kommt fast alles neu, aber das kann ich dann doch nicht mit mir vereinbaren. Aber meine Ideen bekommen solangsam ein grobe Richtung und zum glück ist noch zeit da.


 
Warum nicht das Geld für das Gehäuse und die Pumpen sparen und anders (SLI/NT/Board) investieren? Wenn man die Kosten von drei Pumpen und eines TJ07 zusammenrechnet, hat man das NT und Board schon drin. Der Verkaufserlös der "alten" Hardware dazu... und das SLI rückt in geifbare Nähe.


----------



## Nom4d (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter

Welche Kombo kannst du mir empfehlen? 13mm Tüllen und 10er bzw. 11er Schlauch?


----------



## Uter (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich würde keine ungesicherten Tüllen nutzen, folglich empfehle ich es auch nicht, aber PS sind recht weit verbreitet und halten in Kombination mit 16/10 Primochill-Schlauch recht fest (zumindest wenn der Schlauch nicht zu warm wird). Die Kombination nutze ich an unsichtbaren Stellen selbst, allerdings gesichert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen mit 16/10mm (15,9/9,5mm) Schlauch.


----------



## drankenstone (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute ich hab auch gerade meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammengestellt, nur die CPU Temperatur kommt mir etwas hoch vor.

Zimmertemperatur 20,1°C
Luft-Temperatur vor Radi 28,9°C
Luft-Temperatur nach Radi 30.2°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tippe mal auf die Wärmeleitpaste. was meint ihr?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist an 50°C bitte schön hoch? Das ist lauwarm für ne CPU.


----------



## drankenstone (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Was ist an 50°C bitte schön hoch? Das ist lauwarm für ne CPU.


 
Das wasser hat 20°C weniger. Wie gesagt. das ist meine erste Wasserkühlung. kenn mich da mit dem deltaT zwischen Umlaufwasser und CPU temperatur nicht aus


----------



## axxo (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter Vollast sind 50° bzw die 20° Unterschied zum Wasser vollkommen in Ordnung, im Idle sind 5-10° über der Wassertemperatur in Ordnung !


----------



## -Loki- (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
ich habe einen gebrauchten MoRa 3 erstanden, womit kann ich den am besten spülen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heissess Wasser und einem normalen Fettlöser. Am besten einwirken lassen und danach gründlich mit klaren Wasser nachspülen.


----------



## -Loki- (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, OK.
Ich nehme an das ich auf Säurehaltige Mittel, wegen den Kupfer, verzichten sollte.
Habe leider keine Ahnung ob und was eventuell für Ablagerungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ich nehme an das ich auf Säurehaltige Mittel, wegen den Kupfer, verzichten sollte.


Eher wegen dem Delrin/Acetal und den O-Ringen.


----------



## KleinHaui (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo
ich hab mal ne frage:

und zwar bin ich am überlegen, ob ich aqua computer Double Protect Ultra oder EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant nehme. 
Welches ist zu empfehlen? habe derzeit das von Aquacomputer, aber das von EK ist ja eigentlich auch gut oder?


----------



## Uter (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das EK ist noch nicht so lang auf dem Markt, während das DP ziemlich zuverlässig zu sein scheint. Nutzen würde ich persönlich keins von beiden.


----------



## ConCAD (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Nutzen würde ich persönlich keins von beiden.


 Wieso nicht? Was nimmst du sonst als Kühlflüssigkeit, Innovatek Protect?


----------



## Uter (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze reines dest. Wasser. 
Gründe:


am besten für die Umwelt bzw. am einfachsten zu entsorgen
am günstigsten
am wenigsten Probleme (v.a. keine Verfärbungen und kein Ausfallen)


----------



## KleinHaui (14. April 2012)

danke, was würdest du denn nutzen?
ok, hat sich erledigt^^

ok, destilliertes wasser ist auch gut, aber ich würde ja gerne blaues wasser nehmen^^ und ist das ek nicht auch umweltfreundlicher als das von aquacomputer?


----------



## Uter (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es farbig sein soll, dann würde ich das DP nutzen. 
Afaik darf man das EK einfach wegkippen, während das DP Sondermüll ist. Trotzdem würde ich das Wohl meiner Wakü-Komponenten vorziehen. Verfärbungen gibt es bei farbigen Zusätzen immer, nur manchmal stärker und manchmal schwächer, das größte Problem sind m.M.n. ausfallende Zusätze.

btw: Bitte keine Doppelposts, nutz die "Bearbeiten"-Funktion.


----------



## KleinHaui (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für die antwort, mehr brauch ich nich wissen.

eins noch:
wie ist das, wenn ich den Grafikkartenkühler und CPU-Kühler zum reinigen öffne, sollte ich dann ne neue Dichtung nutzen?


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein... du solltest nur drauf achten, dass der O-Ring danach wieder richtig sitzt; vllt. einen Dichtigkeitstest machen.

Manche Hersteller kleben ein Siegel auf die Kühler... wenn das zerstört ist, machen die Zicken bei eventuellen Umtäuschen/Reklamationen.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (14. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey

Also ich habe das Hiergenannte DP Ultra........
mir ist aufgefallen das bei genauerem hinschauen in der Flüssigkeit kleine Teilchen drinne sind...
das ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem Case ist ja leider sau eng, deswegen suche ich ja uch nach einem neuen Bigtower.
Das hier würde mir gefallen:Silverstone SST-RV03B-W Raven 3 Big-Tower - black/gold, aber bevor ich etwas kaufe was sich kaum eignet will ich euch vorher fragen.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was Fragen? 
also ich finde es zwar nicht schlecht aber für wakü würde ich mir persönlich ein besseres gehäuse aussuchen wo ich den radi besser positionieren kann 

zb Cooler Maaster Haf X

lg


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radi ist eh  zu groß für normale Case, deswegen beinflusst das meine Case Wahl nicht.

Mir geht es nur um den LundAGB und die Aquastreampumpe, letztere muss ins Case.
Der AGB muss nur sichtbar sein, egal ob innen oder außen.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm :/  naja letztendlich ist es deine entscheidung 

aber ich persönlich könnte mci hmit dem mainboard nicht anfreunden was um 90° gedreht ist


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

turbosnake, was fuer einen Radi willst verbauen?
In den Raven RV02 passt auch ein 560er unten rein.

WAKÜ-FREAK44, was ist so schlecht an der 90° Drehung?
Das die Anschluesse oben sind? ist ziehmlich egal, ich finds oben schicker, kommen in einem Buendel aus dem Gehaeuse raus.
Das hinter der Abdeckung kein Platz fuer einen Stick ist? Ich hab glaub ich bis auf einen Bluetoothstick vor Jahren keinen Stick hinten an die USB Ports angesteckt. Und selbst der war klein.

Fuer Grafikkarten mit Wasserkuehler ist das Design auch besser. Wird nicht irgendwohin nach unten gebogen, da haengen die Grafikkarten einfach gerade runter.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

NOVA 1080, der passt eh nicht rein.


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm ne Flex zur Hand.
Ob du damit das Gehaeuse oder den Radiator bearbeitest, bleibt dir ueberlassen 

2 Sachen gefallen mir beim Raven RV03 nicht ganz so gut:
Die Position des Netzteils und die werkseitigen Schlauchdurchfuehrungen.

Ansonsten ist gerade fuer eine Wasserkuehlung die 90°-Drehung top, wenn man Gewicht von Grafikkartenkuehlern bedenkt.
Und der großzuegige Platz im hinteren Raum, laesst endlich mal genuegend Raum fuer eine ordentliche unsichtbare Verkabelung und evtl Verschlauchung (das hier gefunden als Beispiel).


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Montage eines MoRa 3 an der Gehäuseseitenwand, bevor das Eis in meinem Tagebuch wieder gebrochen wird 

Also:
Ich besitze ein CM Storm Scout und würde mir neue Seitenwände lasern lassen (Die Standart haben ne komische Form).
Außerdem soll der MoRa dort befestigt werden, wobei die Lamellen sichtbar sein sollten und die Lüfter auf Gehäuseseite (Ich finde die Lüfterblende von Watercool hässlich )

1. Soll ich bei der Seite mit dem MoRa ein Loch reinlasern lassen, damit die Lüfter mehr Luft ziehen können? (-> Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Mit welchem Abstand soll ich ihn befestigen? Bedacht muss dabei werden, dass die Lüfter (-> AT) auf der Gehäuseseite (trotzdem am Mora befestigt) sitzen sollen.
Ich würde ihn mit Schrauben auf Alu-Profil oder ähnlichem befestigen, bin also im Abstand sehr variabel.
Gut aussehen sollte es nat. auch noch


----------



## Fockich (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage: hatt jemand von euch erfahrungen mit der "Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V" ?

mich würde interessieren ob die leise ist und obs nachteile gibt...


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meine Wakü "Karriere" mit der 12V Version selbiger angefangen. Die war leise und stark genug für ein mittelgroßes System.
Einziger Nachteil der Stations kann die Bauform selbst sein, für die Pumpen/AGB Kombi am Stück muss man nämlich erst mal Platz haben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Vorsicht_Bissig
zu 1. natürlich nicht. Wie sieht denn das aus? 
zu 2. 2-3 cm sollten es schon sein.



> Gut aussehen sollte es nat. auch noch


Meine Empfehlung, kauf dir passende Füße und stell den Radiator neben das Gehäuse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> 1. Soll ich bei der Seite mit dem MoRa ein Loch reinlasern lassen, damit die Lüfter mehr Luft ziehen können? (-> Bild)



Ist möglich, aber unüblich - vergleiche Montage "auf dem Deckel" und "über dem Deckel" bei schmalen Radiatoren. Wenn du den Mora aus dem Gehäuse ansaugen lässt, kostet das aufgrund der wärmeren Luft ein bißchen Leistung (aber  bei nem Mora?), dafür übernimmt er die Gehäuselüftung. Problematisch dürfte aber die Kabelverlegung im Gehäuse werden, denn irgendwie muss die Luft ja auch zu der Öffnung gelangen können.



> 2. Mit welchem Abstand soll ich ihn befestigen? Bedacht muss dabei werden, dass die Lüfter (-> AT) auf der Gehäuseseite (trotzdem am Mora befestigt) sitzen sollen.
> Ich würde ihn mit Schrauben auf Alu-Profil oder ähnlichem befestigen, bin also im Abstand sehr variabel.
> Gut aussehen sollte es nat. auch noch



3 cm gelten gemeinhin als Mindestmaß, 4-5 sind üblich und ab 9 cm wäre die Querschnittsfläche der Lüfter gleich/größer als der Querschnitt, durch den Luft zwischen Morakante und Gehäuse durch muss.




Fockich schrieb:


> mal ne frage: hatt jemand von euch erfahrungen mit der "Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V" ?
> 
> mich würde interessieren ob die leise ist und obs nachteile gibt...


 
Die Station 600 gelten allgemein als annähernd so leise, wie eine 1046, da der Tauchbetrieb die leicht höheren Emissionen der Pumpe selbst kompensiert. Spezifische Nachteile gibt es nicht, aber halt die typischen Eigenschaften einer 230 V Pumpe (muss getrennt versorgt und geschaltet werden - kann aber auch getrennt versorgt und geschaltet werden  ) und einer AGB/Pumpenkombination (braucht weniger Platz, als getrennte Bauweise - den aber am Stück und mit vorgegebener Ausrichtung)
Klagen über das Material sind mir von den Station II nicht bekannt und im Gegensatz zu einigen Mitbewerbern lässt sich das ganze problemlos öffnen, falls die Pumpe gewartet werden soll.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (16. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieviel Radiatorfläche bräuchte ich denn für einen Phenom X6 und eine GTX480 (kein großes OC)?
Weil dann könnte ich den MoRa unter den Tisch "klatschen" und @Home so viel übertakten, bis die Kühler/Wasser-Leitfähigkeit nichtmehr reicht
und auf LanPartys trotzdem ein genug gekühltes Sys haben


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Gerade genug" dürfte ein Triple(bzw. dessen Fläche auf mehrere Radis verteilt) sein. Aber eben auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es nur um "genügend" gekühlt auf "LanPartys" (= laut darf sein) geht, dann sollte ein 240er (mit 1500er Lüftern) mehr als "ausreichend" sein.


Und noch ein Hinweis, damit es auch jeder mitbekommt:

Die neuen Beispielkonfigurationen sind da

Dank geht an <Bash>


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (16. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann knall ich nen 360er oben rein und nen 120er hinten 
Danke wiedermal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dr.Hardware (16. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin voll Noob auf dem Gebiet, alsooo..
ich bin grad dabei mir ne WaKü zusammen zu stellen, hab eigentlich auch schon fast alle Komponenten außer die Schläuche.
Da gibts ja unterschiedliche Maße, an was muss ich mich orientieren, Pumpe, Radi, CPU-Kühler?

Hoffe, dass das nich schonmal iwo steht. (Das FAQ und Anleitung für WaKü hab isch schon gelesen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, stand da wegen Schläuchen aber nichts. )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Guide steht was zu Schläuchen und Anschlüssen und unterschiedliche Maße an unterschiedlichen Komponenten hat man eignetlich nicht.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast in fast allen Fällen an den Kühlern, Radiatoren und Pumpen G1/4" Gewinde, wo dann bei 13/10er Schlauchgröße diese Anschlüsse z.B. verwendet werden können: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 62147


----------



## <BaSh> (17. April 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter. Zumindest die Schlauchwahl sollte leichter fallen.
@Vorsicht Warum 13/10? Begründung?

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...ochill-koolance-masterkleer-tygon-738880.html


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich benutze 13/10er und hab die Größe halt auch als Beispiel benutzt (sieht meiner Meinung nach auch am besten aus) 

Das hier wär jetzt für *16/10*:
- Schlauch:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm klar Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59080

- Schraubis (sind etwas sicherer, wenn man Angst vor Wasser im PC hat, aber steht auch im Guide)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 62384


----------



## Bambusbar (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit,

hat eigentlich irgendwer n Tipp für gute Schott-Schnellkupplungen die nicht n halbes Vermögen kosten?
Ich hab zwei so Billigheimer von AT bestellt und die waren natürlich undicht (im Betrieb und abgekoppelt, echt geil ^^) - hab zwar reklamiert und direkt neue bekommen aber ich bezweifle, das die irgendwie besser sind.


----------



## Casper0011 (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho,

mal sone bescheidene Frage.
Habe nen Cuplex Kryos auf meiner CPU und würde diesen gerne ne andere Farbe spendieren.
Verändert sich dadurch ggf. die Kühlleistung?
Eigentlich sollte ein äußerlicher Anstrich nichts ausmachen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Musikfreak (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich von einem 9x120 Radiator, die ganze Lüfter angeschlossen bekomm. Am mainboard kann man es wohl kaum machen sonst ist es durchgebrannt. 

Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte

Yannik


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du sie nicht regeln willst einfach direkt ans Netzteil, ansonsten Paar/Triple weise an eine externe Lüftersteuerung. mCubed(T-Balancer) hatte afair auch mal eine reine Treiberstufe im Angebot, die find ich aber gerade nicht mehr.
EDIT:
Aber Aquacomputer hat sowas noch:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...kerplatine-f-r-aquaero-und-aquastream-XT.html
Natürlich muss der Eingang Analog erfolgen, PWM dürfte der OpAmp nicht so mögen.


----------



## Uter (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Casper0011:
Solange du die Bodenplatte nicht lackierst gibt es keine Probleme, diese sieht man aber ja eh nicht. Am besten lackierst du nur die Außenseite des Deckels. Falls du von vernickeln o.ä. sprichst, dann kannst du den ganzen Kühler umgestalten.


----------



## Musikfreak (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du sie nicht regeln willst einfach direkt ans Netzteil, ansonsten Paar/Triple weise an eine externe Lüftersteuerung. mCubed(T-Balancer) hatte afair auch mal eine reine Treiberstufe im Angebot, die find ich aber gerade nicht mehr.
> EDIT:
> Aber Aquacomputer hat sowas noch:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine fr aquro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstrkerplatine fr aquaero und aquastream XT 52132
> Natürlich muss der Eingang Analog erfolgen, PWM dürfte der OpAmp nicht so mögen.


 

Naja die Lüfter von meinem alten radi (360) sind mit so einen dreifach stecker an dem mainboard angeschlossen aber geregelt brauch ich es eigentlich nicht.  glaub ich mal


----------



## Dr.Hardware (17. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also erstmal danke für eure Antworten. 
Da mir das doch alles noch ein wenig kompliziert ist, halte ich mich doch erstmal größtenteils an die Bsp. Konfigs.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (18. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich hab nochmal ne Frage:
Heute ist mein Wakühler für die GTX480 gekommen, blos leider hat der Verkäufer vergessen, die Wärmeleitpads mitzugeben.
Kann ich einfach die Pads vom Original-Kühler benutzen?


----------



## Uter (18. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sie die richtige Dicke haben, dann ja.


----------



## Casper0011 (19. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So gehöre auch mal wieder zu den Unwissenden 
Bin gerade am Prime 95 laufen lassen um meine neue Wakü durchzutesten und vor allem die Temps zu checken.
Habe 2 Temperatursensoren im Einsatz
1x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 - black nickel Thermosensor G1/4 - black nickel 71141
1x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor einzeln 50cm Thermosensor einzeln 50cm 71005
beide zeigen leider obwohl sie bis auf wenige mm an der selbe Stelle im AGB sind bis zu 4 Grad unterschied.
Sind diese Meßschwankungen normal?

Achja alles hängt an einem NZXT Sentry


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast einen Foliensensor im AGB hängen
Wenn der von Außen an das Plexi geklebt ist, kommt da schon mal ein Teil der Differenz her (vllt. sogar alles).
Generell würden aber auch 4K Differenz bei nicht kalibrierten Sensoren nicht verwundern... man brauch ja nur 2K Abweichung vom Realwert... einer haut nach unten ab, der andere nach oben, schon hat man seine 4K


----------



## Casper0011 (19. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Du hast einen Foliensensor im AGB hängen


Jau aber halt nur für die Gegenmessung wollte halt wissen was für Temps herschen 



> Generell würden aber auch 4K Differenz bei nicht kalibrierten Sensoren nicht verwundern... man brauch ja nur 2K Abweichung vom Realwert... einer haut nach unten ab, der andere nach oben, schon hat man seine 4K


 Klingt logisch  Gibts den auch kalibrierte?


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eeeh.. nö... weil das afaik in der Software hinterlegt werden muss...
Bei einer Aquaero kann man eine Kalibrierung selber machen, wenn man ein vertrauenswürdiges Thermometer hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den TBalancer gibt es afaik auch digitale Sensoren, bei denen könnte man eine Kalibrierung intern hinterlegen (wenn die das unterstützen - weiß ich nicht), aber bei den normalen Sensoren erfolgt die Messung ja erst im Gerät und eine Kalibrierung muss das gesamte System erfassen -> selber machen. (vor Einbau idealerweise)
Ich hatte zwischen meinen Sensoren bislang Unterschied von bis zu 1 K.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Digi Sensoren vom T-Balancer haben eine kleine Platine die das Signal linearisiert und vorgeeicht ist. Der Sensor sendet über ein Bussystem die "fertige" Temperatur an den T-Ban.
Die Analogen Sensoren hab ich mit den Digitalen Sensoren geeicht. Sicher nicht ideal, aber ein Nachmessen von der Wassertemperatur mit Weinthermometer gibt mir in dem Fall schon mal recht.

Der Sensorhub den man zusätzlich zum T-Ban kaufen kann erlaubt Foliensensoren nicht nur mit Offset oder prozentualer Abweichung aus zu gleichen sondern eine aufwendigere Linearisierung vor zu nehmen. Auch da ist das Ergebnis aber nur so gut wie die Eichmessung.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (22. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich "Wärmeleit-Thermometer", die man zwischen CPU und Kühler kleben kann?
Weil ich kann den Sensoren in der CPU nicht ganz trauen (z.B. 1. Start vom PC idle: 26°C - 2. Start vom PC idle: 35°C)


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Egal was du vor hast, die reale Temperatur der CPU wirst du nicht bekommen, solange Intel/AMD keine geeigneten Sensoren verbauen. Die Sensoren sollen die CPU vor dem Hitzetod bewahren.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt afaik CPUs mit in den HS eingeleassenem NTC für die Kühlerentwicklung. 
Für Normalsterbliche ist die Rückseite des Mainboards die nächstbeste Stelle zum messen.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt afaik CPUs mit in den HS eingeleassenem NTC für die Kühlerentwicklung.


Die gibt´s auch nicht fertig, und es ist kein NTC sondern ein Thermoelement was da eingeschweißt wird. Auf jeden Fall ist das Die Methode mit der man am nächsten ran kommt. Wirklich exakt ist aber auch das nicht. Zumindest kann man aber tatsächlich messen. Mit den im DIE integrierten Sensoren kann man per Definition nicht messen sondern nur vergleichen - und das eben nur bei den Temperaturen auf die die Sensorik ausgerichtet ist - also die Throttle bzw. Notabschaltgrenze



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für Normalsterbliche ist die Rückseite des Mainboards die nächstbeste Stelle zum messen.


Das kann man aber bezüglich Ermittlung der CPU-Temperatur komplett vergessen. Da könnte man auch gleich die ausgelesenen Sesnorwerte glauben .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den IHS eingelassene Sensoren (genauen Aufbau gibts bei Intel für diejenigen, die ne gute Fräse und zuviele CPUs haben) messen vielleicht nicht exakt die CPU-Temperatur, aber sie messen sehr exakt die einzige Temperatur, die zu Wissen überhaupt interessant ist: Tcase.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor allem messen sie eben überhaupt - das ist eigentlich der Hauptunterschied zur unkalibrierbaren on-DIE Sensorik.


----------



## smoGG (23. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für Slim Radi,einen schnelldrehenden Lüfter oder doch mehr Fördermenge/druck?


----------



## Uter (23. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer auf die Lamellenabstände und Ansprüche an.


----------



## smoGG (23. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist der MagiCool slim 360er in schwarz. Lamellenabstände kann ich leider grad nicht ausmessen. Gute Temps möcht ich schon, wobei bald ein 1080 Nova dazu kommt.


----------



## Uter (23. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radi harmoniert recht gut mit niedrigen Drehzahlen. Natürlich gibt es bessere, in der gleichen Größe (nicht Dicke) gibt es aber neu m.M.n. nichts mit einem besseren P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Gefühl seit dem ich meinen PC samt Radi umgeworfen habe, der PC ist drauf gefallen, fließt das wasser nur noch durch einen Teil des Kreislaufes.
Kann ich das irgendwie nachschauen ob das stimmt?


----------



## 1821984 (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da fällt mir grad nur die Prüfung mittels Füllmegen ein. Wenn du weist, was du da ca. mal reingekippt hast (z.B 1,4L) dann sollte das da auch so ca. wieder rauskommen und nicht nur die Hälfte. Auch sollte beim Befüllen wieder die gleiche Menge reingehen.

Teil des Kreislaufes, du meinst doch den Radi oder was meinst du?


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das weiß ich eben nicht mehr.
Irgend wie spricht aber die Temp die Speedfan ausgibt dagegen ind kanppe 23°, als ich mal vergeseen hatte die Pumpe an den Strom zuhängen waren es kanpp 64°.
Also wird die CPU wohl geküht.


----------



## 1821984 (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke ich auch. Du kannst doch mal auf 100% Last fahren und schauen, ob es wärmer wird als sonst, zur Sicherheit. Das hat zwar weniger was mit der Menge zu tun, je nachdem wie groß dein Sys. ist aber vielleicht kannst du doch eine abweichung zu sonst erkennen. Wenn die max. Temp des Wassers aufn mal einfach 5°c höher ist, dann würde ich da doch mal genauer schauen.

Lüfter laufen noch alle? Dicht ist auch alles? Oder kann die Pumpe mal Luft aus dem AGB gesaugt haben als das ganze umgekippt ist? War der Rechner dabei an?


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rechner war aus.
Lüfter laufen alle.
Dicht müsste auch alles sein, zumindest konnte ich keine Undichten Anschlüsse erkennen war alles trocken was ich angepackt habe.

Wirklich Lasttemps habe ich nicht, also wird vergleichen schwer.
Ein Durchflussmesser wäre jetzt wirklich praktisch, die  aquaero 5 LT habe ich ja.


----------



## 1821984 (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja na dann einfach beobachten und gut. Wenns abnormal werden sollte schnell Fenster auf und raus, bevor es explodiert


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen DFM soll ich mir eigentlich kaufen`?
Ich würde ja fast sagen diesen hier:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquro, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161.
Aber da steht nichts von der 5er.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passt. Vergess aber das Anschlusskabel nicht.


----------



## Uter (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß schon jemand was über die Laing DDC 3.25? Wie schnell dreht sie? Was wurde im Vergleich zur Plus geändert?


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> passt. Vergess aber das Anschlusskabel nicht.



Werde ich schon nicht.
Fragt sich nur wo ich den DFM platzieren soll?


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da wo Platz ist.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

Das ist mir auch klar, also irgendwo zwischen Pumpe und CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß schon jemand was über die Laing DDC 3.25? Wie schnell dreht sie? Was wurde im Vergleich zur Plus geändert?



Plötzlich sind die Leistungsangaben in "bis zu" gehalten... 
Klingt für mich erst mal nach ner kaum veränderten Revision(mit im Zweifelsfall neuer Rotorfarbe).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auffällig ist auf alle Fälle die gleichbleibende Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zur DDC+ bei angeblich um 50% gesteigerter Leistung 
So oder so würde ich aber sagen: 

Kleinere, leisere Modelle braucht der Markt.


----------



## Rurdo (25. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Heute ist meine AT lieferung angekommen, und am WE bau ich den Radi in meinen bestehenden kreislauf!
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie ich am besten das wasser auslasse?
Und sollte ich alle teile inkl Pumpe und Kühler zerlegen und reinigen? Der Kreislauf läuft seit ca 5 Monaten...
Und, wird ein 480er Radi stehend die Pumpenleistung beeinflussen? (Pumpe is ne Innovatek HPPS+)
Mfg, rurdo


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> Heute ist meine AT lieferung angekommen, und am WE bau ich den Radi in meinen bestehenden kreislauf!
> Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie ich am besten das wasser auslasse?
> Und sollte ich alle teile inkl Pumpe und Kühler zerlegen und reinigen? Der Kreislauf läuft seit ca 5 Monaten...
> ...


Das Wasser lässt du am besten da raus wo nix drunter ist was kaput geht.
Du kannst alles zerlegen und reinigen wenn du lust hast wenn nicht auch egal weil ja alles läuft.
Nein der Radi wird sich so gut wie garnicht bemerkbar machen bei der Pumpe da muss schon einiges mehr kommen als son kleiner Radi.


----------



## Rurdo (26. April 2012)

Aber wird nicht dank unserer lieben erdanziehungskraft das wasser entgegenspritzen oder so?
Edit: gibt es spezielle schrauben für die Lüffis am Radi? 
Gibts die im Baumarkt?


----------



## turbosnake (26. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich packe jetzt doch auf meine etwas rumzickende PCS++ einen Waküler, irgendwie sind es mir die mind 300€ für eine neue Graka nicht wert.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr welcher Kühler passt, Graka ist eine HD6950 PCS++. Zwar kein Rev-Design, aber laut der einen Seite (welche war das nochmal?) gab es einen passende EK-Kühler.

Edit. Ich habe nochmal in meinem alten Thread gesucht und herausgefunden das das der  EK-FC6970-V2 war.
steht bei AT aber nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Fockich (27. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die frage nach den radi-schrauben interessiert mich auch...


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schrauben gibts auch im Baumarkt.
Man muss nur darauf achten, dass man die richtige Größe kauft.
Fast alle Radiatoren nutzen M3-Schrauben (Hardwarelabs sind afaik die einzigen, die M4 nutzen). Außerdem dürfen die Schrauben nicht zu lang sein, da sonst - im besten Fall nur - Lamellen verbogen werden. Im schlimmsten Fall beschädigt man die Wasserkanäle und muss den Radiator dicht löten oder wegwerfen.
Schraubenlänge mit Lüfterdicke (Normal sind glaub ich 25mm) plus 5mm sollten reichen und zu keinen Schäden führen... lieber aber nachmessen und beim Anschrauben überprüfen!


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß keiner ob der Kühler drauf passt?

Und kann man in der aquasuite die Lüfter auf 0 Drehzahl reglen?


----------



## Bambusbar (27. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Schrauben gibts auch im Baumarkt.
> Man muss nur darauf achten, dass man die richtige Größe kauft.
> Fast alle Radiatoren nutzen M3-Schrauben (Hardwarelabs sind afaik die einzigen, die M4 nutzen). Außerdem dürfen die Schrauben nicht zu lang sein, da sonst - im besten Fall nur - Lamellen verbogen werden. Im schlimmsten Fall beschädigt man die Wasserkanäle und muss den Radiator dicht löten oder wegwerfen.
> Schraubenlänge mit Lüfterdicke (Normal sind glaub ich 25mm) plus 5mm sollten reichen und zu keinen Schäden führen... lieber aber nachmessen und beim Anschrauben überprüfen!


 

Ohja, ganz wichtig 
Spätestens aufhören zu drehen, wenn man n Widerstand spürt der nicht normal ist ^^
Falls man Schrauben hat die zu lange sind - einfach vorher n  passende Mutter auf die Schraube drehen und dann auf den Raid.
Sieht zwar vlt nicht unbedingt hübsch aus, hilft aber.

@turbosnake:
Welche aquasuite?
Bei 2012 gehts.
Da kann man z.b. einfach 0 Volt an den Kanal legen.
Weiß nur nicht, ob er dann gar kein Strom an den Kanal abgibt oder 12v in den Widerständen verbrät Oo


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2012,  werden ich mal ausprobieren.

Und meine GraKa kennt wohl keiner. Schade.


----------



## -Loki- (27. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Schrauben gibts auch im Baumarkt.
> Man muss nur darauf achten, dass man die richtige Größe kauft.
> Fast alle Radiatoren nutzen M3-Schrauben (Hardwarelabs sind afaik die einzigen, die M4 nutzen). Außerdem dürfen die Schrauben nicht zu lang sein, da sonst - im besten Fall nur - Lamellen verbogen werden. Im schlimmsten Fall beschädigt man die Wasserkanäle und muss den Radiator dicht löten oder wegwerfen.
> Schraubenlänge mit Lüfterdicke (Normal sind glaub ich 25mm) plus 5mm sollten reichen und zu keinen Schäden führen... lieber aber nachmessen und beim Anschrauben überprüfen!



Und es gibt noch UNC-Gewinde, so wie bei meinem XSPC-Radi, aber auch das ist eher die seltene Ausnahme.


----------



## ConCAD (27. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Weiß nur nicht, ob er dann gar kein Strom an den Kanal abgibt oder 12v in den Widerständen verbrät Oo


 Wird afaik komplett abgeschaltet der Kanal, schließlich geht auch die Temperatur der Endstufen bei 0V runter - und das würds ja bei 12V an den Widerständen bzw Endstufen wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Casper0011 (28. April 2012)

Mal sone Frage.
Wenn ich nen Durchflusssensor habe kann ich die Werte auch anders als mit nem Aquaero Auslesen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja. z.b. mit Heatmaster 1&2, Aquastream XT Ultra, T-Balancer, power adjust 1&2....


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2012)

Shit habe es gerade geschaft meine GPU zu wässern. War am Nachschauen ob alles IO ist und stelle fest das der Auslass vom CPU-Kühler feucht ist. Schwupp habe ich den Schlauch in der Hand und die GPU kriegt eine Dusche. Mal hoffen das nichts passiert ist.
War aber nicht am Strom aber ich habe die Slotblende verbogen weil sie zwischen Mobil und Case steckte.
Ich hoffe mein NT lebt noch war nicht billig.


----------



## Fockich (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,

da es ja keinen(offiziellen) fullcover kühler für meine hd 5830 xtreme gibt hab ich mich ne ganze weile mit dr.google unterhalten 
und da kam raus, das der kühler von der hd 6870 passen soll ( EK Water Blocks EK-FC6870 )
ich habe jetzt die kohle für den selbigen zusammen gerafft, und würde ihn morgen bestellen...
aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich ein bissel schiss das ich die kohle zum fenster rausschmeiße weil er doch nicht passt...

was meint ihr?

die pcb,s sehen aber wirklich identisch aus

bitte um hüüüüüüüüüüüüüülfeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MetallSimon (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*Fockich* Probiers doch einfach. Wenn das ganze nicht passen sollte, hast du ja eigentlich 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
Welche WLP is billig und hat viel Inhalt?


----------



## Rurdo (29. April 2012)

Kann mir bitte trotzdem jemand sagen wenn ich den schlauch abstecke ob ich dann eine dusche bekomme oder ich mir keine sorgen machen muss weils iwie widerstand hat oder so?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (29. April 2012)

Solltest keine sorgen machen.
Trocknen lassen reinigen und gut ist.
Solange kein strom fließt kann es ken kurzen geben.
Hatte mal nen tropfen auf der Soundkarte nicht bemerkt.
Abend am pc gebastellt, ihn nicht am gemacht und morgens dann mich gefragt was ist denn der weiße fleck da?
Abgerubelt und läuft alles.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft auch alles noch. Hatte mir mehr sorgen um das NT gemacht, da das auch was abbekommen hatte.

Nach 49 Min Prime hatte die CPU kanpp 40° Temp laut Coretemp, also geht alles noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> @*Fockich* Probiers doch einfach. Wenn das ganze nicht passen sollte, hast du ja eigentlich 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
> Welche WLP is billig und hat viel Inhalt?


 
Wieviel ist viel?
Am billigsten (unter den PC Produkten - ne 50 g Tube ausm technischen Bereich ist natürlich was ganz anderes) ist afaik Alphacool Silvergrease (aber da kann man -siehe aktuelle PCGH- auch gleich Ketchup nehmen  . Jedenfalls kurzzeitig  )
Recht viel für recht wenig und recht gute Kühlleistung bekommst du mit MX-4. Anwendern mit Normalverbrauch würde ich aber zwecks noch besserer Leistung bei akzeptablen Preisen zu MX-2 oder Phobya Flüssigmetall raten. Die reichen, wenn man richtig dosiert, auch für > ein Dutzend Anwendungen.


----------



## wheeler (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
bestimmt schon tausendmal gefragt,aber ich frag trotzdem  hab jetzt über ein adapterkabel 2 lüfter an einen ausgan am aqaero 5 angeschlossen.im aquasuite zeigt er mir auch 4 an,nur auf dem display steh beim betreffenden fan 0 % obwohl er dreht...wieso das denn?


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil 0% nicht 0 Drehzahl sein müssen.
Zumindest ist das in der SW so, ich habe ja kein Display.

Ich hatte meine Lüfer auch auf 0% gestellt liefen trozdem weiter.


----------



## wheeler (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

update,sie zeigen zwar 100 % leistung an,aber keine drehzahl....falsches (2 poliges) kabel???


----------



## Uter (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das 3. Kabel gibt die Drehzahl aus, wenn du nur 2 Pin nutzt, dann ist es klar, dass nichts ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## wheeler (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jetzt hab ich mir extra dieses kabel gehohlt Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 81004
um dann aber zu lesen das das auslesen nur mit einem lüfter geht gibts ne möglichkeit zwei lüfter mit einem kabel am ae5 anzuschliessen und beide auch auszulesen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Technisch unmöglich. Du kannst über ein Kabel nunmal nicht zwei Signale verarbeiten.


----------



## wheeler (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jetzt wo du es sagst...eigentlich logisch


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin in meiner lange dauernden Casesuche fast am Ziel. Ich denke es wird das "The Hammer" von LianLi, außer einer liefert mir gute Argumente die dagegen sprechen es mit einer Wakü zu nutzen.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieviel ist viel?
> Am billigsten (unter den PC Produkten - ne 50 g Tube ausm technischen Bereich ist natürlich was ganz anderes) ist afaik Alphacool Silvergrease (aber da kann man -siehe aktuelle PCGH- auch gleich Ketchup nehmen  . Jedenfalls kurzzeitig  )
> Recht viel für recht wenig und recht gute Kühlleistung bekommst du mit MX-4. Anwendern mit Normalverbrauch würde ich aber zwecks noch besserer Leistung bei akzeptablen Preisen zu MX-2 oder Phobya Flüssigmetall raten. Die reichen, wenn man richtig dosiert, auch für > ein Dutzend Anwendungen.


Hab vorhin mal ne Weile gesucht und hab die folgenden beiden gefunden: Arctic Céramique 2 Wärmeleitpaste 25g: Amazon.de: okluge  und Coolink Chillaramic Wärmeleitpaste - 10 Gramm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ich denk mal es wird die Arctic Ceramique. 25g für 6,50€ scheinen unschlagbar zu sein.


----------



## winner961 (29. April 2012)

MetallSimon schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vorhin mal ne Weile gesucht und hab die folgenden beiden gefunden: Arctic Céramique 2 Wärmeleitpaste 25g: Amazon.de: okluge  und Coolink Chillaramic Wärmeleitpaste - 10 Gramm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Ich denk mal es wird die Arctic Ceramique. 25g für 6,50 scheinen unschlagbar zu sein.



Ja Simon die ist gar nicht schlecht und du hast sehr viel für wenig Geld .

PS: die benutze ich auch


----------



## paxpl (29. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wheeler schrieb:


> hi
> bestimmt schon tausendmal gefragt,aber ich frag trotzdem  hab jetzt über ein adapterkabel 2 lüfter an einen ausgan am aqaero 5 angeschlossen.im aquasuite zeigt er mir auch 4 an,nur auf dem display steh beim betreffenden fan 0 % obwohl er dreht...wieso das denn?


 
Das Gleiche hatte ich auch schon .... habe die Lüfter von meinem MORA3 mit diesen Kabeln Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » BitFenix 3-Pin zu 3x 3-Pin Adapter 60cm - sleeved red/black .... jeweils 3 Lüfter an einem Anschluss angeschlossen und er hat mir die Drehzal angezeigt und bei einem anderen Adapter wo ich 3 gehäuselüfter an einem Anschluss angeschlossen habe (hatte da noch einen 3-Fach Adapter) hat er keine Drehzahl angezeigt.

Der BitFenix Adapter war allerdings in Reihe geschaltet (ich weiß net ob man des so nennt aber ich hoffe du weist wie ich es meine) und der andere war "Paralell" geschaltet, so wie dieser: Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » 3-Pin Y-Kabel, nur gingen an jede Büchse 3 Kabel.

Ich denke mal, dass es auf diese "Schaltungsunterschiede" ankommt ob was angezeigt wird oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Hab vorhin mal ne Weile gesucht und hab die folgenden beiden gefunden: Arctic Céramique 2 Wärmeleitpaste 25g: Amazon.de: okluge  und Coolink Chillaramic Wärmeleitpaste - 10 Gramm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Ich denk mal es wird die Arctic Ceramique. 25g für 6,50€ scheinen unschlagbar zu sein.


 
Im PCGH-Preisvergleich findest du sie auch für 4,90 €.
Aber was willst du mit 25 g Wärmeleitpaste eigentlich machen?

Allgemein ist die Ceramique imho ganz brauchbar - Auftrageverhalten und Kühlleistung sind gehobener Durchschnitt. Aber entfernen lässt sie sich imho eher schlecht, weil sie eher zäh und klebrig ist. (Und die Ceramique1 hatte ihren Beinahmen "Betonique" auch nicht zu Unrecht  )


----------



## VJoe2max (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit dem Entfernen von Arctic Ceramique habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Geht imo besser als bei einigen dünn flüssigeren Pasten und vor allem völlig rückstandsfrei, wenn man ein Küchentuch nimmt und es etwas mit Waschbenzin tränkt,geht das absolut perfekt und leicht von der Hand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Sicherlich ist sie keine Nonxia, aber es gibt definitiv eine ganze Reihe von Pasten, die ich schneller wieder wegbekomme. Bei ner einmaligen Auftragung ist das zwar wurscht - aber 1/20 Pfund Paste klingen nicht nach einmaliger Anwendung.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ab und zu mal Grafikkarten zum reinigen da und meine Wasserkühlung will ich demnächst auch mal wieder bisschen umbauen. Die Arctic Cooling MX-2 ging recht schnell alle, da kauf ich lieber einmal 25g anstatt andauernd neue zu holen. Wärmeleitpaste wird ja schließlich nicht schlecht (oder?).


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also scheint meine  PowerColor PCS++ HD6950  wirklich zu unbekannt zu sein, als das es einer wüsste.

Wobei EK ja sagt das der Kühler sicher passt:CoolingConfigurator.com.

Deswegen müssten doch auch alle anderen Standartkühler passen wenn der eine passst?

EDIT. Wohl eher nicht der ist ja fürs nicht Rev Layout.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich hab ab und zu mal Grafikkarten zum reinigen da und meine Wasserkühlung will ich demnächst auch mal wieder bisschen umbauen. Die Arctic Cooling MX-2 ging recht schnell alle, da kauf ich lieber einmal 25g anstatt andauernd neue zu holen. Wärmeleitpaste wird ja schließlich nicht schlecht (oder?).


 
Siehe aktuelle PCGH: Nein. Jedenfalls nicht im ersten Jahrzehnt.

Trotzdem finde ich 25 g heftig. Das wären sicherlich >>100 Anwendungen.


----------



## Rurdo (30. April 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir bitte trotzdem jemand sagen wenn ich den schlauch abstecke ob ich dann eine dusche bekomme oder ich mir keine sorgen machen muss weils iwie widerstand hat oder so?



Bitte um eine antwort!


----------



## <BaSh> (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rurdo es kann sein das Wasser rauskommt also am besten den Schlauch am niedrigsten Punkt abmachen, einen Auffangbehälter drunter und alles mit Haushaltspapier o.ä vollstopfen. Wenn doch etwas daneben geht (solange der PC aus war) trocknen lassen und hoffen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie genau sind Tempsensoren für die Wassertemperatur?
Wobei ich mich frage ob die Überhaupt nützlich sind.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage ob die Überhaupt nützlich sind.


Nach der Wassertemperatur regelt man am besten seine Lüfter.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das klingt sinnvoll.
Braucht man dazu noch was?
Ich würde diesen hier nehmen:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fr aquro, aquastream XT und aquaduct Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fr aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 71162. Wobei da mal wieder nicht steht ob er auch mit der 5 geht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm besser den: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160 Warum sollten Komponenten die mit dem AE 3 laufen mit dem AE5 nicht laufen?


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil der Treiber der neuen auch nicht mit der alten laufen. Deswegen dachte ich dort gibt es auch andere Sache die nicht mit einander gehen.

Ist dann alles dabei oder brauche ich noch was?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Weil der Treiber der neuen auch nicht mit der alten laufen.


Der Unterschied zwischen Software und Hardware sollte dir bekannt sein? 



> Ist dann alles dabei oder brauche ich noch was?


Was meinst du genau?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob bei dem Sensor alles dabei ist oder ob ich noch was brauche um ihn dazwischen einzzubauen.


----------



## Fockich (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich den *Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 *auch an ne normale lüftersteuerung(z.b. NESTEQ maxzero) anschließen ?

lg


----------



## ConCAD (1. Mai 2012)

@Fockich: ja, geht genauso.


----------



## solid-core (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir jemand sagen was ich genau zu beachten habe wenn ich einen *Durchflusssensor
*einbauen will?

Lg


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Kommt auf den Sensor an, bei dem von aquacomputer eigentlich garnichts

Bei anderem manchmal die durchflussrichtung


----------



## wheeler (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Sensor an, bei dem von aquacomputer eigentlich garnichts
> 
> Bei anderem manchmal die durchflussrichtung


ausser das man ihn kalibrieren sollte,sonst stimmt der wert nicht,der angezeigt wird


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

stimmt hat ich vergessen ^^, der kalibrierwert bei dem von aquacomputer 169


----------



## wheeler (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich habe  169


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

169 Impulse für den AC DFM ist schon richtig.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Hähh häng ich dann falsch. ?? xD


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie schon.  Deine Angaben beziehen sich auf die Original Digmesa DFM's.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Haha ok ^^


----------



## AuXilium (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

bekomme ich einen i7 920 der demnächst übertaktet wird und eine HD 6850 mit einem Slim 240er und zwei normalen 240ern ordentlich gekühlt? Bekomme ich damit auch schöne Temperaturen hin? 

Grüße


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soll ich mir 1 oder 2 Sensoren kaufen?

Mich würde ja intressieren wie große die Diffenrenz zwischen Anfang und Ende ist.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal musst du ein Pärchen finden was den gleichen Offset und den gleichen Temperaturkoeffizienten(-Verlauf) hat. 
Ersteres lässt sich noch nachträglich angleichen, letzteres mit den meisten Steuerungen nicht.

Ohne geht der Unterschied vor/nach Radi in der Messgenauigkeit verloren.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut dann bleibt es bei einem.

Nur wo packe ich den am besten zwischen?
Zwischen vor der CPU-Kühler oder hinter den GPU-Kühler(also ans Ende).


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ AuXilium:
Klar.

@ turbosnake:
Wo es dir am besten passt/gefällt.


----------



## AuXilium (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist jetzt natürlich etwas hoch gestochen von mir...aber wie würden denn die Temps reintheoretisch aussehen können? Wären es Traumtemps?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@turbo: Ist vollkommen egal. Der absolute Wert ist vielleicht minimal anders, aber wenn du Regeln willst interessiert ja eh eher die Veränderung der Wassertemperatur und die ist überall gleich.


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ AuXilium:
Das kann man nicht so einfach sagen. Dazu müsste man die genauen Radis, Lüfter (inkl. Drehzahlen), Verlustleistung, Kühler, WLP und Lufttemp (eventuell im Gehäuse) wissen.


----------



## AuXilium (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoch gestochen 

Nunja...ich bin gerade am überlegen was es wird. Es soll ein Lian Li V351 werden. Entweder mit 2x240er (unschlüssig...Empfehlungen?) auf dem Dach und ein 240er (*MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator*) vorne im Gehäuse oder direkt ein 720er (*Magicool Hexa Radiator 720mm*) mit leichtem Überhang auf dem Dach.

Sonst bin ich mir auch noch unsicher mit der Hardware. Werde morgen mal etwas mehr dazu berichten...

Grüße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du ein Pärchen finden was den gleichen Offset und den gleichen Temperaturkoeffizienten(-Verlauf) hat.
> Ersteres lässt sich noch nachträglich angleichen, letzteres mit den meisten Steuerungen nicht.
> 
> Ohne geht der Unterschied vor/nach Radi in der Messgenauigkeit verloren.


 
Einen Unterschied vor/nach kannst du auch ohne Verlaufskalibrierung messen. Wenn solche Unterschiede in der Messungenauigkeit verloren gängen, dann würde dir ein einzelner Sensor ohne Kalibrierung auch nichts nützen - so schlimm es zum Glück aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn ich daran denke dass mein Wassersensor mit dem Faktor 80% läuft um korrekte Temperaturen zu liefern und annehme dass es analoge Sensoren gibt die bei 100% richtig messen sehe ich nicht wie man da Temperaturen vor/nach Radi unterscheiden sollte.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern Abend eine Antec H2O 620er eingebaut. Würde das System gerne in Betrieb nehmen aber mich vorher mal bei euch erkundigen:

Habe den Lüfter/Pumpen Anschluss auf dem Mainboard eingesteckt und zwar am Anschluss CPU Fan1 (mein Board ist das in der Sig falls einem das was bringt)

Muß ich im Bios bzw UEFI jetzt irgendwie da was umstellen? Vorher hatte ich z.b. Cool n Quiet laufen und am CPU Fan1 Anschluss auch diese Einstellungen das der schneller dreht wenn die Temperatur steigt und so.

Vielen Dank für nen Tipp oder Rat.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das sehe muss die Regelung am Anschluss ausgeschaltet werden. Die Pumpe zu regeln bringt nämlich nicht wirklich was bzw. riskiert auch noch dass sie garnicht läuft und die Lüfterregelung übernimmt das System ja intern.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Olstyle, ja also ich habe es jetzt einfach mal gestartet und die Temps sind mit den gegenwärtigen Einstellungen ok. Das System hat aber jetzt erst 30 Minuten auf dem Buckel von daher muß ich mal im Alltagsbetrieb abwarten. Der Lüfter ist erträglich und die Pumpe läuft aber man hört sie nicht. Der Hatte jetzt 20 Minuten Prime95 hinter sich und mehr als 47 Grad bekamm er nicht drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Alternate steht in einer Bewertung das gleiche:
Bei aktiver (Spannungs-)Regelung(der PWM Kanal ist ja eh nicht belegt) geht die Pumpe aus und das kann zu Überhitzung führen.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok... ja gut,werde das mal austesten jetzt was da so Sache ist. Bis jetzt funzt alles wie es soll. Sag mal kann das System abrauchen bzw die CPU oder macht die dann ne Abschaltung? Weisst du das?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei aktuellen Systemen ist eigentlich immer eine Notabschaltung drin, aber so richtig gesund ist ein Pumpenausfall nie.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orca113 schrieb:


> Ok... ja gut,werde das mal austesten jetzt was da so Sache ist. Bis jetzt funzt alles wie es soll. Sag mal kann das System abrauchen bzw die CPU oder macht die dann ne Abschaltung? Weisst du das?


 
Also mir is mal meine Laing DDC1-T nicht angelaufen (Wackelkontakt ftw.) und die CPU hat nach 3 Minuten abgeschallten. (Laut Adia log warens 105°C.)
Sonst is nix passiert, abkühlen lasen und der Rechner ist wieder hochgefahren.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann bin ich berühigt.

Teste jetzt mal weiter im Spielbetrieb.

Dankeschön


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für alle die immer die Rabattaktionen verpassen, hier der Zeitraum für die nächste:
Meisterkuehler - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Ankuendigung Nikolaus-Rabattaktion 2011 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn ich daran denke dass mein Wassersensor mit dem Faktor 80% läuft um korrekte Temperaturen zu liefern und annehme dass es analoge Sensoren gibt die bei 100% richtig messen sehe ich nicht wie man da Temperaturen vor/nach Radi unterscheiden sollte.


 
 Ich weiß nicht, was du in % angibst, aber ich sehe auch nicht, wo dein Problem liegt. Mit welcher Konfiguration ein Sensor am besten misst, ist doch wurscht, solange man sie auch einstellt


----------



## StefanKFG (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus,
hab ne kleine Frage wofür ich nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen wollte. Hab meine WaKü die Tage eingebaut, funktioniert soweit auch alles einwandfrei. Gekühlt wird momentan NUR die CPU. Pumpe ist eine AS XT Ultra, Radi ein 560er, 11/8er Schläuche. Habe im Idle ein Delta-T von 4° (Wassertemp. ca. 26°), bei Volllast nach 5 Stunden ein Delta-T von ca. 8° (Wassertemp. ca. 30°). CPU ist ein i7-870 @ 4GHz.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Ich möchte nun meine GraKa doch schon früher als gedacht mit ins System aufnehmen, da sich diese doch von der Lautstärke her DEUTLICH vom Rest absetzt. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine GTX 580 Phantom. Reicht der 560er Radi, um diese (guten?) Delta-T Werte zu halten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temps werden steigen aber der Radi sollte reichen um im grünen Bereich zu bleiben.


----------



## StefanKFG (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das beruhigt mich schonmal. Vielleicht packe ich aber noch nen 420er dazu. Durchfluss dürfte zwar weniger werden, aber noch ausreichend sein.

Achso, noch ne Frage. Wenn ich noch ne Aquero (mit LCD) einbauen möchte, muss ich dann noch Durchfluss- und Tempsensor zusätzlich kaufen oder sind die schon in dem Gerät integriert?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du in % angibst, aber ich sehe auch nicht, wo dein Problem liegt. Mit welcher Konfiguration ein Sensor am besten misst, ist doch wurscht, solange man sie auch einstellt


Mein Wassersensor misst dann halbwegs(es bleibt die Annahme eines linearen Temperaturverlaufs was auch nicht wirklich stimmt) richtig wenn ich den Messwert mit 0,8(=80%) multipliziere(was sich bei meiner Steuerung auch so einstellen lässt, afaik aber längst nicht bei allen Konkurrenzmodellen). Bei gemessenen 30°C sind es also eigentlich 24°C bei 20°C dagegen 16°C. Kann ich aber nicht so korrigieren sondern muss mit Offset arbeiten würde ich also 5°C nehmen und hätte damit einen Messfehler von +-1°C bei einem delta von 10°C. Und das wiederum ist mehr Fehler als ein durchschnittliches Wakü System an Temperaturgefälle zwischen zwei beliebigen Punkten hat.


----------



## Doesel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu auf dem Gebiet der Waküs, hab die Anleitungen hier aber mehr oder weniger alle gelesen 

Bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten zum Einbau einer Wakü in ein Fractal Design Define R3 Midi Tower. Gekühlt werden sollen die CPU (i7 2600k) und eine GTX680 (später evtl. eine 2., deswegen auch Wakü). 
Das alles sollte ins Gehäuse passen und nicht von außen irgendwo dran gepappt werden müssen 

Ist das möglich mit dem Gehäuse und der geforderten Kühlleistung? Aktuell läuft ein Macho auf der CPU (4.5Ghz) und die noch vorhandene HD6970 ist per Afterburner auf erträgliche Temperaturen/Lautstärkewerte geregelt (@stock). Die CPU sollte auch im Wakü Betrieb nicht höher als bisher getaktet werden, und die GTX680 wenn dann auch nur minimal erhöht.

Hab in einem "Konkurrenzforum" einen Baubericht von jemandem gefunden, der ein R3 gemoddet hat, aber das ist schon etwas her und ich weiss nicht, in wieweit sich die Anforderungen mit meinen überschneiden/vereinbaren lassen. Falls erforderlich würde ich das Gehäuse natürlich auch modden (Laufwerksschächte rausnehmen usw).

Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge und Hilfe!
Doesel


----------



## wheeler (3. Mai 2012)

StefanKFG schrieb:
			
		

> Das beruhigt mich schonmal. Vielleicht packe ich aber noch nen 420er dazu. Durchfluss dürfte zwar weniger werden, aber noch ausreichend sein.
> 
> Achso, noch ne Frage. Wenn ich noch ne Aquero (mit LCD) einbauen möchte, muss ich dann noch Durchfluss- und Tempsensor zusätzlich kaufen oder sind die schon in dem Gerät integriert?



Muss extra dazu gekauft werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Wassersensor misst dann halbwegs(es bleibt die Annahme eines linearen Temperaturverlaufs was auch nicht wirklich stimmt) richtig wenn ich den Messwert mit 0,8(=80%) multipliziere(was sich bei meiner Steuerung auch so einstellen lässt, afaik aber längst nicht bei allen Konkurrenzmodellen). Bei gemessenen 30°C sind es also eigentlich 24°C bei 20°C dagegen 16°C. Kann ich aber nicht so korrigieren sondern muss mit Offset arbeiten würde ich also 5°C nehmen und hätte damit einen Messfehler von +-1°C bei einem delta von 10°C. Und das wiederum ist mehr Fehler als ein durchschnittliches Wakü System an Temperaturgefälle zwischen zwei beliebigen Punkten hat.


 
Das stimmt in der Tat: 10 K sind wesentlich mehr, als jedes Waküsystem an Unterschieden hat. Bei den üblichen <2 K hätte deine Differenzmessung als einen Fehler von <±0,2 K. So groß ist ja der Ablesefehler schon fast ->  ?

Davon abgesehen finde ich die Hysterese aber schon richtig heftig. Das sind immerhin die gleichen Sensoren, die bei vielen anderen Lüftersteuerungen gänzlich ohne Kalibrierung eignesetzt werden (sollen) und da dann bei z.B. 70 °C Bauteiltemperatur eine Fehlerspanne von 14 K? Ich gebe zu, dass ich meine nie über große Temperaturspannen getestet habe, aber ich hoffe mal, dass dein Exemplar so ziemlich DER Worst Case ist.


----------



## StefanKFG (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Doesel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu auf dem Gebiet der Waküs, hab die Anleitungen hier aber mehr oder weniger alle gelesen
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten zum Einbau einer Wakü in ein Fractal Design Define R3 Midi Tower. Gekühlt werden sollen die CPU (i7 2600k) und eine GTX680 (später evtl. eine 2., deswegen auch Wakü).
> ...



Ich habs zwar noch nicht selbst versucht, aber ich denke, dass das super klappt bei dem Gehäuse. Zumindest, wenn du auch extern Radiatoren anbauen/aufstellen willst.


----------



## Doesel (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanKFG schrieb:


> Ich habs zwar noch nicht selbst versucht, aber ich denke, dass das super klappt bei dem Gehäuse. Zumindest, wenn du auch extern Radiatoren anbauen/aufstellen willst.


 

Hey Stefan,
danke für die Antwort. Eigentlich.. nein nicht nur eigentlich.. soll alles intern geregelt werden  Das heisst also dass ich mich zumindest mit dem jetzigen Gehäuse von dem Gedanken verabschieden kann!
Gut, dann mal schauen wem ich das aufs Auge drücken kann  Ist ja auch erst wenige Monate alt das Ding...

Gibts ne Faustformel, wieviel Radiatorfläche man braucht für Komponente x oder Komponente y? Und kann/muss man das dann einfach addieren? Von meinem Gefühl bzw. "Verständnis" her müsste doch ein 120er Radi für die CPU reichen, denn nichts anderes ist doch ein normaler CPU Lüfter auch (in meinem Fall der Macho). Zumindest, um die CPU auf dem gleichen Level zu halten, was man natürlich nicht will...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie war das nochmal mit saugend und blasend bei den Lüftern?
Habe da mal was gelesen weiß aber nicht was und wo.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, bräuchte mal euren Rat und zwar geht es um Schottverbindungen.
Die Wakü-Teile sind alle im Gehäuse verbaut, auch Radis usw. mir geht es darum das 4 Schläuche durch die Middlplate gehen da unten ein 280er Radi steht und die Pumpe.
Problem ist ich habe jetzt einen Durchfluss von 55l/h was noch in Ordnung ist und Graka, CPU usw. alles sehr kühl bleibt.
Wie würde das mit 4 Schottverbindungen aussehen vorallem da ich diese hier bräuchte

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Deep Black Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Deep Black 65166

mit 8 weiteren Anschlüssen und diese Schottverbindungen gibt es leider nicht in der Grösse 11/8 leider.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 65097

Die währen am besten geeignet gibt es aber leider niergends in 11/8.
Was würdet ihr mir raten und was sieht besser aus, die Middlplate wird auch noch mal aus Plexi angefertigt und es soll schon sehr schön aussehen.
Gibt es weitere Alternatiefen wie ich die Schläuche ordentlich durch die Middlplate führen kann.
Würde mich sehr freuen auf Antworten bzw. Tipps da es mit dem Projekt endlich wieder weiter gehen soll , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@turbosnake saugend ist ein Tick besser, aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. Mai 2012)

Mal ne frage.
Wäre es möglich eine DDC-1T plus. An die Aquaero, direkt anzuschließen oder doch lieber mit Platine?
Die Aquaero hält 1,65A aus.
Die Laing hat bei 12V 1,5A.
Z.z. Hab ich den Passivkühler drauf, der in keinem Luftstrom ist. Die Max. Temp der Steuereinheit hatte 60°C und bis 95°C ist sie ausgelegt.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das 5er soll sie auch so aushalten, die älteren Aquaeros können beim Anlauf(was kurzzeitig mehr als 18W sind) die Biege machen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. Mai 2012)

Dann wird mal getestet danke.
Ist übrigens die 5er.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, ihr habt das Thema schon oft durchgekaut, aber dennoch habe ich die Frage:
Welches Kühlmittel?

Zur Zeit verwende ich dest. Wasser mit G48.
Soll ich meine Wasserkühlung weiterhin so betreiben? 
Oder gibt es DAS Kühlmittel, mit UV-Aktivem blauem Farbstoff ohne Ausflockungen usw.?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Soll ich meine Wasserkühlung weiterhin so betreiben?


Wenn es bisher funktioniert hat, dann ja.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja funktionieren tut alles, wollte halt nur fragen, ob das mit dem G48 eher sone Notlösung ist und ich eigentlich ein anderes Kühlmittel benutzen sollte


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du kein Alu hast, dann kannst du auch reines dest. Wasser nutzen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine visuelles Unschöbheit im Sys, stört mich zwar nicht wirklich, aber nachfragen kann ich trozdem mal.
Folgendes Mein EK-Kühler sitz um 180° gedreht auf dem Mainboard, also steht der Schriftzug auf dem Kopf, das liegt daran das es für mich praktischer ist wenn der Einlass rechts und der Auslass links ist.
Desgen:Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Kühler umzubauen oder gibt es einen Kühler der das so schon gelöst hat?

PS: Ich denke ich will mir damit nur einreden das ich mir einen MIPS Iceforce kaufen soll. (dabei eiß ich nicht mal ob der das hat)^^.


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Deckel des EK kann man nicht umdrehen. Alternativ kannst du einen Kühler mit senkrechter Anordnung der Anschlüsse kaufen (z.B. Kryos oder HK).

PS: Den Iceforce kann man um 180° drehen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange sich der nicht besser ist, als der EK lohnt sich das in keinster Weise, dann würde ich damit leben.


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut ersten Berichten soll er unter den aktuell 5 besten Kühlern sein (was auch zu erwarten war), hat aber einen deutlich höheren Durchfluss, aber . An das P/L-Verhältnis eines Kryos Delrin kommt nach wie vor nichts anderes auch nur ansatzweise ran.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat ein High-flow Kühler nicht ein schlechtere Kühlleistung, als ein Düsenkühler?
Kommt aus irgendeiner Diskussion wo das erwähnt wurde.

Und was sind die 5 besten atm?


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er ist bei weitem kein HF-Kühler. Es wird nur immer mit HF Werbung gemacht. Beschleunigungsstrukturen (Düsenschlitz) hat er auch.

Die besten dürften Kryos, Supreme HF, Raystorm, eventuell der Koolance (weiß grad nicht wie er heißt) und der HK sein. Wirkliche Unterschiede gibt es aber eh nicht bzw. sind teilweise Glückssache (Krümmung des Heatspreaders) und auf jeden Fall für den Durchschnittsnutzer nicht sauber messbar.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Iceforce kann´s prinzipiell zu Nebenströmen zwischen Zu- und Rücklauf kommen, weil die Halbschalen der Verteilstruktur nicht gegeneinander abgedichtet sind. Inwieweit das zum Tragen kommt, hängt sicherlich auch vom Druck und von der Anpresskraft ab, aber ganz vernachlässigbar ist das sicher nicht.  Außerdem sind die Wege in der Struktur sehr kurz, was ebenfalls den Widerstand mindert. Auf jeden Fall ist es kein schlechter Kühler, und auch kein HighFlow-Kühler im üblichen Sinne - selbst wenn ein er im betrieb relativ wenig Widerstand bietet. HighFlow-Kühler im üblichen Sinne erreichen das ja mit groben Strukturen, was wiederum schlechte Flächenverhältnisse und schlechte Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten bedeutet. Richtige HighFlow-Kühler gibt´s aber schon lange nicht mehr. Dies Zeiten sidn zum Glück schon paar Jahre vorbei.
Wenn es beim Iceforce tatsächlich gelungen ist durch die Parallelisierung Strömung in der Struktur den Widerstand so weit zu senken, dass trotz effektiver Beschleunigung in der Struktur ein höher Durchfluss erreicht wird, hilft das zwar nicht die Kühlleitung des CPU-Kühlers weiter zu verbessern, aber für die restlichen Kühler kann´s u.U. minimale Vorteile bringen. Viel ist mit Durchflusstuning aber bekanntermaßen sowieso nicht drin.


----------



## Moschus (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hy Leute,
habe ein Bild im Wakü Bilderthread gefunden und hab ne Frage zu diesem, und zwar geht es mir um das rot umrandete Ding, was ist dass ???


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Mai 2012)

Sieht aus wie eine umgebaute Netzteilabdeckung.


----------



## -Loki- (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde auf Wasserkühlung für die HDD´s tippen.


----------



## MClolwut (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Netzteil ist oben, also das schonmal nicht. 
Müssten die HDD's sein, wie Loki sagte, da der 360er oben alles versperrt und der 240er die ursprünglichen Plätze weggenommen hat. Wobei ich mich dann frage, wieso da Schläuche reingehen. Vllt. WaKü HDD's?


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Mai 2012)

-Loki- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auf Wasserkühlung für die HDD´s tippen.



Seh ich genauso


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie man auch unschwer an in diese Kiste hineinführende SATA Strom- und Datenkabel erkennen kann. Dem hervorlugenden Kupferstück nach tippe ich mal auf einen Watercool Silenstar 1 (wahrscheinlich single, aber schwer abzuschätzen, wie weit die Box nach unten weitergeht). Aber die Box ist nicht original (oder stärker nachbearbeitet), sonst müssten die 5,25" Schraublöcher unter dem Lack zu sehen sein.


----------



## Moschus (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die tollen Antworten, also ihr kennt euch aus, hab lange drauf geschaut, aber auf HDD wäre ich ned gekommen, danke nochmals.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke darüber nach den Grakakühler doch wieder zurückzuschicken. Weiß selber nicht genau warum, vermute das es daran liegt das ich wohl denke meine Graka wäre zu lahm.
Aber was soll da großes vor 2014 kommen, die neuen Konsolen kommen ja erst Ende 2013.
Weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll?


btw Was ich mich auch frage wie das mit Kühlern für die 670 aussieht.


----------



## nikk o. laus (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal ob ein 420er Radi mit nem X6 1045 und ner 560ti an seine grenzen kommt von wegen kühlung bei Phobya G-Silent Waterproof @ max (110rpm)?
Wasser im idle angeblich bei 33°C


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 420er ist nicht an seine Grenzen gestoßen. 
Womit liesst du deine Wassertemperatur aus?
Wie hast du deinen Kreislauf verlaucht?
Wo hast du deine Wakü verbaut?


----------



## nikk o. laus (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der 420er ist nicht an seine Grenzen gestoßen.
> Womit liesst du deine Wassertemperatur aus?
> Wie hast du deinen Kreislauf verlaucht?
> Wo hast du deine Wakü verbaut?


 Aquaero 5 mit sensor hinter dem AGB.
Pumpe, Aquaero, CPU, Radiator, GPU, AGB
Der Radiator sitzt oben drauf mit ca. 3-4 cm abstand zum dach, indem 2x140er löcher sind


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eben so eine Frage zur Späten Stunde, kann ich mit diesem Verbinder einen Slot überbrücken für Crossfire Wasserkühlung?

Klick

Gruß


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2012)

Wie viel A bzw Watt kann ich pro Kanal am aquero 5 lt durchjagen ohne ihn mit wasserkühler zu bestücken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@PSP-Hacker: Der Anschluss ist in der Länge nicht verstellbar und sieht sehr kurz aus -> wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht klappen. Wenn du SLI-Verbinder suchst, musst du bei SLI-Verbindern gucken 

@CoXxOnE: Der Kühlbedarf ist nicht pro Kanal zu betrachten, sondern gesamt, er hängt davon ab, wie stark du drosselst (@12 V wärs egal) und wie weit die passive Kühlung reicht, hängt natürlich auch von der Montageposition ab.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok alles klar!

Dann suche ich mal weiter ^^


----------



## Malkolm (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Imho laufen Kanäle 1&2 sowie 3&4 beim Aquaero über unterschiedliche MOSFETs, die zwar nebeneinander liegen (damit man sie mit einem Kühler kühlen kann) aber dennoch unterschiedliche Temperaturen haben. 1,5A konnte ich über einen Kanal(Bündel) problemlos jagen (ohne zus. Kühler).
Bei einer homogenen Lastverteilung über die Kanäle würde ich auf insgesamt 3-4A tippen ohne Kühlung, bei starker Regelung evtl. etwas weniger.


----------



## Fockich (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ich lange vergeblich nach einem fullcover-kühler für die "hd5830 xtreme" gesucht , und keine wirkliche auskunft im netz gefunden hatte, wollt ich hier einfach mal reinschreiben das es doch einen gibt!

der von ek für die hd 6870 (EK-FC6870) passt garantiert !!!

also falls jemand wie lange nach ner lösung gesucht hat, kann beruhigt zuschlagen (gilt aber nur für die xtreme variante!!!)

lg


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @PSP-Hacker: Der Anschluss ist in der Länge nicht verstellbar und sieht sehr kurz aus -> wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht klappen. Wenn du SLI-Verbinder suchst, musst du bei SLI-Verbindern gucken
> 
> @CoXxOnE: Der Kühlbedarf ist nicht pro Kanal zu betrachten, sondern gesamt, er hängt davon ab, wie stark du drosselst (@12 V wärs egal) und wie weit die passive Kühlung reicht, hängt natürlich auch von der Montageposition ab.


 
ok , dann sagen wir mal ich will sie unten in meinem Gehäuse vor den frontlüfter pack (NB XL1) und entweder nur 9x120 xl2 steuern oder noch 3x xk2 dazupacken.
Wie verträgt sich die software des Aquero mit der Aquasuite der AS XT?


----------



## nikk o. laus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> ok , dann sagen wir mal ich will sie unten in meinem Gehäuse vor den frontlüfter pack (NB XL1) und entweder nur 9x120 xl2 steuern oder noch 3x xk2 dazupacken.
> Wie verträgt sich die software des Aquero mit der Aquasuite der AS XT?


Wenn du schon so viel dranhengen willst wär ein Kühler nicht schlecht. Hab mit 6 Lüftern und Wakü ca. 45-50°


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ist da ein passiv kühler ausreichend?

ich schwanke immer noch in meinem ganzen konzept.

entweder as xt (besitz ich schon) + power amp
oder
aquero und as xt nebeneinander
oder
aquero gekopelt mit as xt (da werd ich warscheinlich den wasserkühler fürs aquero brauchen)
oder
aquero und auf laing mit alternativen deckel umsatteln und auch wakü für aquero.

Am günstigsten käme mich natürlich der power amp dazu.


----------



## nikk o. laus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So weit ich weiss ist die as nicht direkt vom ae-widerstand geregelt. also macht die keine/kaum wärme am ae.
kauf den kühler gleich sonst musst 2 mal versand zahlen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Imho laufen Kanäle 1&2 sowie 3&4 beim Aquaero über unterschiedliche MOSFETs, die zwar nebeneinander liegen (damit man sie mit einem Kühler kühlen kann) aber dennoch unterschiedliche Temperaturen haben. 1,5A konnte ich über einen Kanal(Bündel) problemlos jagen (ohne zus. Kühler).



Ich hätte jetzt sogar auf 4 Mosfets getippt, aber das macht, eben aufgrund der Nähe, ja keinen Unterschied für die Kühlung, denn auf so kurzem Wege kann der Kühlkörper eine Ungleichverteilung der Wärmeentwicklung noch kompensieren. Nur die Gesamtwärme darf nicht zuviel werden (und natürlich darf man nicht mehr Strom durch einen Kanal jagen, als für den Mosfet maximal zugelassen ist - aber das war ja nicht die Frage).




CoXxOnE schrieb:


> ok , dann sagen wir mal ich will sie unten in meinem Gehäuse vor den frontlüfter pack (NB XL1) und entweder nur 9x120 xl2 steuern oder noch 3x xk2 dazupacken.



Wenn er im Luftstrom liegt, reicht der Luftkühler ganz sicher mehr als aus.




nikk o. laus schrieb:


> So weit ich weiss ist die as nicht direkt vom ae-widerstand geregelt. also macht die keine/kaum wärme am ae.



Keine. Zwischen AS und Ae lässt sich maximal eine Datenverbindung herstellen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir einr sagen warum meine Aquastream Ultra alle 20sec rauscht also das wasser rauscht irgendwie


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> kann mir einr sagen warum meine Aquastream Ultra alle 20sec rauscht also das wasser rauscht irgendwie


 
Vermutlich Luft im Kreislauf durch Ansaugung aus dem AB.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gerade denn AGB drin :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" silber Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" silber 45101 
mit
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquabay AT Rev 1.5 Baydream (Einbaurahmen fr Aquatube) Aquacomputer Aquabay AT Rev 1.5 Baydream (Einbaurahmen fr Aquatube) 45030 

Das Wasser kommt von oben rein  

Sollte ich vllt denn hier nehmen 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquainlet G1/4 Delrin schwarz Aquacomputer Aquainlet G1/4 Delrin schwarz 45209 ? 

Habe denn neben mir leigen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nikk o. laus hast du mal mit einem anderen Thermometer die Wassertemperatur nachgemessen?
Wie hoch ist die Raumtemperatur am Radiator?

@A.O.Bolaji die Chance das Luft angesaugt wird ist mit dem aquainlet viel größer.


----------



## nikk o. laus (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ca. 28°  heute gehabt und dabie fast 45° grad wassertemp. Kommt mir realistisch vor wenn ich an den schlauch oder an der radi fasse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Das Wasser kommt von oben rein



Wenns plätschert kommt wohl zwangsläufig Luft rein.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es plätschert nicht sonder es kommt kurz so ein pfffffffffff und dann nichts mehr und die pumpe läuft auch imemr an dann aber komplett hoch dann wieder leise dann wieder hoch dann wieder leise 

Was hinzu kommt ich kann z.b. meine Lüfter nicht steuern über meine Aquero 5 Pro regeln und die Aqua suite erkennt die nichtmal aber die das SDK erkennt sie schon sehr komisch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit "Plätschern" meine ich den AGB. Frei fallendes Wasser reißt nunmal oft Luftblasen mit.

Aber wenn die Pumpe ständig die Drehzahl wechselt, könnte sie zudem einfach im Entlüftungsmodus sein.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann ich dann ausschalten ?


----------



## nikk o. laus (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise in der Aquasuite in die rubrik "pumpe" gehen und dort ist irgendwo ein haken für "entlüftungsmodus". Wo genau weiss ich auch nich.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay dann baue ich die Wakü gleich mal wieder ein  

Nur warum erkannt die Aquasuite 4.72 meine Aquero 5 pro nicht, aber aquasuite SDK erkannt sie?.

Wie sollte ich denn AGB anschließen und welchen würdet ihr eher nehmen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquasuite 4.72 ist nicht für's Aquaero 5.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

höö  

Also geht nur die SDK oder wie ?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst nur die aktuelle Version  nehmen: Aqua Computer Homepage - Software


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DIe nutze ich ja gerade ich dachte halt das man dass auch so nutzen kann wie die Aquastream


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du nutzt nicht die 2012, sondern die 4.xx.
Und nur die 2012 geht mit der 5.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe die 2012 sowei die 4.72 drauf, da ich vorher nur meine Aquastream dran hatte  

Nur habe ich gedacht das ich die 4.72 auch für die aquero nehmen kann da es ja ziehmlich blöd ist da ich dann imemr eins beenden muss um was zu machen


----------



## Casper0011 (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs,
Meine neue Laing ist gerade eingetroffen.
Kann ich die eigentlich bedenkenlos ans Mainboard Klemmen oder lieber an mein NZXT Sentry?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Mainboard und/oder die Steuerung bis zu 2,5 Ampere Anlaufstrom vertragen, kannst du sie dranhängen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Mai 2012)

Soviel dazu das die Schablonen von AT stimmen. 

Der kontrollstrich stimmt, aber Wenn ich an den ersten Bohrlöchern ansetze stimmen die letzen überhaupt nicht mehr.

Hier mal als beispiel auf meinem magicool slim 420
Gut das ich es nochmal nachgeprüft hab, auch der klebestrich stimmt, sonst hätt ich jetzt falsche Löcher im Gehäuse.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab den  papierschablonen noch nie getraut.......ich meß das immer mit schieblehre aus und reiß mir die löcher selber an.
aber ich würd mich bei at beschweren ,sonnst wird das nie besser und den einen oder anderen erwischts böse.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal die Schablonen ausgedruckt gehabt und nach gemessen. Da hat alles gepasst.


----------



## Charcharias (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann das mit den Schablonen auch bestätigen, bei einem htf4
Löcher passten vorne und hinten nicht, habe es allerdings zu spät gemerkt und musste dann einige zu Langlöchern fräsen


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das könnte(!) auch an einer falschen Druckereinstellung liegen.


----------



## McZonk (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gibts nur eins: Nachmessen und selber zeichnen 

Du könntest (wenn du ausreichend Papier/Tinte zur Verfügung hast und es dir das wert ist) versuchen über die Skallierung des Dokuments eine Passgenauigkeit der Löcher herzustellen. Wird aber wohl ein iterativer, langer Prozess.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte(!) auch an einer falschen Druckereinstellung liegen.



Ne hab es extra im kopieshop Drucken lassen und die kontroll Linie stimmt ja auch ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste denn auch den Rest nachgemessen (z.b. Lüfterlöcherabstand etc)?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber werd ich nachholen ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ne hab es extra im kopieshop Drucken lassen und die kontroll Linie stimmt ja auch ^^


 
Lass die mal einen Kreis drucken und guck, ob der exakt rund ist. Ein bißchen blöd von AT, den Strich sorum anzubringen - aber wenn der Drucker bei der Papierzufuhr zu lahm arbeitet, dann nützt es einem rein gar nichts, dass in der Breite die Skalierung stimmt.


----------



## Fockich (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab ne laing ddc 1t die ja bis zu 20 watt verbrät,
und wollt mal fragen obs ne einfache lüftersteuerung gibt , mit der man die pumpe regeln kann?

über nen schaltplan wie man zwischen silent und game-mod switchen kann würde ich mich auch freuen...

hab sonst nur was gefunden wie man sie mit nem sata kabel drosseln kann, aber da währ ne erklährung auch hilfreich

lg


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> über nen schaltplan wie man zwischen silent und game-mod switchen kann würde ich mich auch freuen...


Was soll es bringen während des zockens die Pumpe hoch zu drehen? 



> und wollt mal fragen obs ne einfache lüftersteuerung gibt , mit der man die pumpe regeln kann?


Heatmaster, Aquaero 4 + 5 (mit der richtigen Kühlung) etc.


----------



## Fockich (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm...
die sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer

im gewissen sinne würde mich schon interessieren ob man nicht nen schaltplan zum switchen machen kann...
da könnte man die case beleuchtung noch einbringen( von blau für silent zu rot für gaming) 

nur so ne idee gewesen...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was würdet ihr für einen Mora 2 nehmen. 

Eine Aquastream Ultra oder einen Liang DDC ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Total wurscht.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ich dachte das die liang eine leistung hat also bei der l/h oder ist das nicht so wichtig bei einer guten wakü ?


----------



## -Loki- (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind beide ausreichend für jede normale WaKü.
Ab 60l/h, oder waren es 50l/h, gibt es eh keine messbaren Temperaturvorteile mehr.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Mai 2012)

Es waren 60L/H


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1046/Aquastream. Einen Mora nehme ich nicht, wenn mir Lautstärke eh egal ist oder wenn ich Platzprobleme habe - und eine Laing nur dann.


----------



## Bort (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, als Neuling informiere ich mich gerade hier ausführlich über Waküs und liebäugle mit der Beispielkonfiguration CPU Midrange 1.2. Was mich allerdings irritiert ist folgendes. Wieso werden Backplates bei den meisten CPU Kühlern extra verkauft? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist ihr Zweck als Gegenplatte die Verschraubung zu stabilisieren.. Sprich 1 Stück Hartplastik / Blech mit Löchern. Wieso legen die CPU-Kühlerhersteller sowas nicht bei? Bei Luftkühler wird doch auch die komplette Montage mitgeliefert. Ist das Abzocke der Modder? Ich will hier niemanden auf die Füße treten, allerdings verwundert mich sowas schon. Ich kann irgendwie keinen technischen Grund sehen, warum man sowas getrennt haben möchte. Oder ist es Gang und Gebe, dass die meisten ihre BP selber bauen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Luftkühlern, bei denen es (u.a. auch aus vermeintlichen Gewichtsgründen) gar keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, lassen sich (nahezu) alle Wasserkühler auch gut ohne Backplate nutzen. Damit wird sie zum Zubehör für alle, die besonders viele Anpressdruck wollen oder sich besonders um ihr Mainboard sorgen. (oder denen die paar Euro einfach egal sind)


----------



## Alex89 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor ich jetz (wieder) ein neues Thema zu "WElcher Lüfter für Radi" aufmache stelle ich die Frage dann doch lieber hier 

Hab mich jetz durchs Forum mit der Suchfunktion gelesen und bin soweit dass die Noiseblocker ziemlich gut für Radi´s sein sollen, nur hätte ich gern beleuchtete lüfter und komme somit mit den Noisis nicht weit...

Aktuell hab ich auf meinem 240er Radi Revoltec DarkBlue drauf mit denen ich soweit zufrieden bin... aber evtl möchte ich die auch mit ersetzen 
Auf meinem 280er Radi sind Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline drauf die gedrosselt einwenig klappern... wahrscheinlich vom Lager her...

Ich hätte jetz gern entweder wieder blaue Lüfter oda so wie die Xigmatek Blue mit weißen LED´S nur leider finde ich nicht wirklich brauchbares... 
(vorläufig nur fürn 280er Radi)

Würde mich über Hilfe und Tips freuen

Gruß Alex


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wieder mal  

Ich habe nun mein Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor angeschlossen und die Aquasuite zeigt mir kein Durchfluss woran könnte es liegen? 

Ich habe denn durchflusssensor an meiner Aquastream XT Ultra angeschlossen.


----------



## Casper0011 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So meine neue Laing DDC 1T Plus Ultra läuft endlich 
Merkwürdich finde ich allerding das ich in meinem AGB keinerlei Wasserbewegungen ausmachen kann?
Hat die Pumpe nen defekt oder ist das normal?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.O.Bolaji du musst den DFM konfigurieren.

@Casper0011 wenn die Pumpe läuft, dann läuft sie.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wie soll das gehen ? 

Boah und diese Aquacomputer XT ultra regt richtig auf ich habe einmal entlöüftung gemacht jetzt findet windows die nicht mehr und sie ist die ganze zeit im entlüftungs modus -.-


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich hier schon seit geraumer Zeit stiller Mitleser bin, dachte ich mir ... das ich mich auch mal zu Wort melde.

Bin ja jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eine Wasserkühlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Radiator hab ich mir hinter den Schreibtisch geklemmt!  So ist er weg und stört nicht... ich konnte allerdings noch nicht viel testen aber die 20°C weniger in BF3 sind schon ne Hausmarke .

Sobald die Grafikkarte im Kreislauf eingebunden ist, mach ich mal ein paar Bilder.

Grüße


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du auch genügend Platz (mindestens 3cm) gelassen beim Radiator?


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

Natürlich 

Abstand muß sein, damit schön die Luft durch kann.


----------



## Falk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gestern mal die neue Grafikkarte mit einem Wasserkühler versehen und das nebenher ein wenig gefilmt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_ITJoofna0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uter (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 3:30 ist müsste es Aquacomputer (nicht Aquatuning) heißen, ansonsten schönes Video und schöner Kühler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@falk:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26226-der-wakue-video-thread.html


----------



## Falk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Bei 3:30 ist müsste es Aquacomputer (nicht Aquatuning) heißen, ansonsten schönes Video und schöner Kühler.


 
Da hast du natürlich recht, es war spät gestern Abend. Und nachträglich vertonen macht die Sache nicht einfach, da man nur das kleine Video sieht. Immerhin hat sich das iPad 3 gelohnt 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @falk:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26226-der-wakue-video-thread.html



Da hab ich es auch gleich noch mal gepostet  Heute werde ich mal die restliche Luft aus dem System lassen, nochmal checken ob alles Dicht ist und dann das Chaos wieder im Gehäuse verstecken, sprich die Seitenwand zu machen. Ging mir nur um die Lautstärke (wie man gesehen hat, benutze ich schon etwas länger Grafikkarten mit Fullcover, und zwar immer etwas länger, ständig das neueste brauche ich nicht mehr).


----------



## Alex89 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Forum 

Hat jmd schon Erfahrungen mit den BitFenix Spectre Pro in 120mm und 140mm? 
Würde mir die gern als Radilüfter holen wegen Aussehen, Fördervolumen und Druck den die bringen (sollen) 

Gruß Alex


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 
hätte mal eine frage wie weit kann ich einen Mora 3 von meiner Pumpe wegstellen ohne das ich probleme mit der Pumpleistung meiner Laing DDC bekomme. Hintergrund ist der das ich den Mora gerne an der andere ecke von meinen Schreibtisch stellen möchte weil ich da mehr platz habe. Abstand wären ca. 2,5m denkt ihr das schafft sie 
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kannste auf alle Fällen machen. Die Entfernung ist eigentlich Egal.


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool das hört sich gut an danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Gatsch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi
hab eine frage da ich meine wakü bald umbaue

ich weiß nicht welchen von den zwei radiatoren ich mir hohlen soll

- Aquatuning sterreich - Phobya G-Changer 420 Phobya G-Changer 420 35196

- Aquatuning sterreich - EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 420 EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 420 35289


wär froh über ratschläge

mfg gatsch


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den Phobya nehmen. Soviel Unterschied ist in der Leistung nicht, das sich der Aufpreis lohnen würde.

PS: Pfingsten ist wieder ne 12% Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Gatsch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also sind beide von der leistung her ähnlich?

kollege meint ja das der ek radiator um welten besser sein soll  :-/


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Mai 2012)

Habe selber beide gehabt. Im hohen Drehzahlbereich ist der EK besser. Im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich ist der Phobya besser...


----------



## Gatsch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und von der qualität? (verarbeitung )


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der EK ist in Punkto Verarbeitung etwas besser.



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Im hohen Drehzahlbereich ist der EK besser. Im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich ist der Phobya besser...


Laut nem Test von Bundymania ist der Phobya meist ein Tick besser bzw später gleich auf. 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...e-22-08-11-nun-22-modelle-im-test-669248.html


----------



## Gatsch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok zuper 
danke


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Mai 2012)

So bin gerade etwas am tweaken meiner CPU, um doch noch den letzten Funken Leistung herauszuquetschen, was würdet ihr als max Spannung 24/7 auf nen Q6600 geben?


----------



## Ichbins (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend,

hat eigentlich jemand Silent Wings 2 Lüfter in seiner Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Uter (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Silent Wings 2 haben einen runden Rahmen und sind damit für die meisten Radis nicht sonderlich gut geeignet.


----------



## Ichbins (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also kann man die praktisch nur als Zusatz Lüfter fürs Gehäuse nehmen


----------



## Uter (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst sie auch auf Radis verbauen, dort leisten sie aber eben nicht ganz so viel wie andere. Wenn du basteln willst, dann kannst du dir auch eine Abdichtung bauen, dann kannst du sie auch uneingeschränkt nutzen.


----------



## StefanStg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi. 
Ich habe daheim noch einen *Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 *Kühler rummliegen. Jetzt rüste ich auf Sockel 2011 auf und möchte den kühler wieder verwenden. Gibt es für den kühler einen umrüstkit habe schon mal ein wenig geschaut habe da zwei gefunden einmal für 3€ und einmal für 25€ welcher ist das richtige


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre das entsprechende Kit:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/14076
Allerdings wird der 2011 immer zusammen mit dem 1366 aufgeführt, also wenn nicht jemand was anderes weiß würde ich mal behaupten der Lochabstand ist der gleiche.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Lochabstand ist identisch nur brauchst du andere Schrauben (M4x35 statt den Standard M4x25), da der HK ja direkt mit der Sockelhalterung bzw der original Intelbackplate verschraubt wird und dafür die Abstandhalter entfallen. Siehe auch Montageanleitung HK. Wundert mich nur, dass bei dem Satz den Olstyle gepostet hat nur ein Satz Schrauben dabei ist ... hmm, naja vielleicht ist das Bild veraltet.


----------



## StefanStg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle antworten habe die mal rausgesucht wo ich gestern gefunden habe:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Umrstkit HEATKILLER CPU 3.0-Serie 1366/2011 black chrom Watercool Umrstkit HEATKILLER CPU 3.0-Serie 1366/2011 black chrom 16200
Und 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Umrstkit HEATKILLER CPU 3.0-Serie 1366 auf 2011 Watercool Umrstkit HEATKILLER CPU 3.0-Serie 1366 auf 2011 16201


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wäre halt gut zu wissen, ob beim 1366/2011er Kit schon die 35mm Schrauben mitgeliefert werden, damit du dir nicht extra noch das 2011er Kit holen musst, also ich geh einfach mal stark von aus, denn sonst könnte man es ja nicht ohne Zusatzkosten auf den 2011er schnallen, wäre aber halt ganz gut wenn das jemand garantieren könnte. Notfalls einfach mal bei Watercool anfragen, wie gesagt ich denke mal, dass da 8 Schrauben (4x M4x25 + 4x M4x35) im 1366/2011er Kit drin sind.


----------



## StefanStg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke erstmal für eure hilfe. Habe mal bei Watercool nachgefragt mal schauen was die sagen.

EDIT: Habe gerade eine E-mail von Watercool bekommen. Ich kann den Umrüstkit nur mit den schrauben nehmen. Das ist super dann brauch ich schon mal keinen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen. Den anderen Kit braucht man nur wenn man den Kühler für einen anderen Sockel hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Innerhalb von 10 Minuten eine Antwort bekommen?
Wow, die haben ihren Service echt dramatisch beschleunigt 

Übrigens steht das ganze auch 1:1 in der Beschreibung

_"kann ein bereits vorhandener HEATKILLER® *CPU Rev.3.0 1366 auf Sockel 2011* umgebaut werden."_

Also genau das, was gesucht wurde. In Olstyles Link heißt es dagegen ausdrücklich

_HEATKILLER der 3.0-Serie auf Sockel 1366 bzw. auf Sockel 2011_

- also für beliebige Heatkiller 3.


----------



## Casper0011 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade meinen neuen 120er Radi verbaut.
Soweit so gut Wassertemps sind um 3 Grad gesunken aber CPU und GPU Werte leider garnicht.
Vermute hab noch etwas Luft im System.
Muss ich die Luft aus den Radis schüttlen?
oder entflüftet sich das System mit der Zeit von allein, da ich immer wieder kleine Blasen vorbeihuschen sehe


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt ganz drauf an, wie die Radiatoren eingebaut sind. Es gibt Einbaulagen, in denen sich der Radiator nicht selbst entlüftet.

Wie viel Radiatorfläche hast du, dass sich die Temperaturen um 3K reduzieren bei einem zusätzlichen 120er? Und was für Hardware?

Grundsätzlich muss da aber mehr passieren, damit sich das auch an CPU und GPU messen lässt... wenn die Sensoren überhaupt so tief gehen (bei meinem Q9400 ging die Temperatur minimal auf 37°C... auch bei 17°C Wassertemperatur im Winter )


----------



## Casper0011 (23. Mai 2012)

rUdeBoy schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ganz drauf an, wie die Radiatoren eingebaut sind. Es gibt Einbaulagen, in denen sich der Radiator nicht selbst entlüftet.



Beide liegend also mit voller Fläche aufliegend.
Es handelt sich um einen 280er und den eben genannten 120er.
Hardware die damit gekühlt wird isn 955 BE und ne 5770 only GPU.


----------



## Chris2109 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt es sich mein momentanes System auf WaKü umzubauen?

Zum System:

i5 2500k @ Noctua NH-D14 ( 41°C Idle bei 28°C raumtemp.)
Gainward GTX 570 Phantom (47°C Idle)
NZXT Phantom mit 6 Gehäuselüfter (Enermax Cluster 120mm @ 700RPM)

Planung wäre:
i5 2500k mit Watercool HK Rev. 3.0
später dann EK-WB für Gainward Phantom 570
16/10Schläuche 
NZXT Switch 810 mit 360/420 Radi im Deckel und evtl. 120/240 im Boden

denkt ihr das ist sinnvoll oder sagt ihr "spar lieber dein Geld für andere Sachen"^^

mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spar dein Geld für andere Sachen, wenn du mit deinem System zufrieden bist (Lautstärke, Temperaturwerte, OC-Potential).

Wenn du umbauen willst, weil du Lust hast zu basteln oder weil dir die Optik gefällt und du bei deinen Kumpels angeben willst, dann spar dein Geld nicht


----------



## Chris2109 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich kribbelt es in den Fingern, weil ich endlich mal eine richtige WaKü haben will und nicht wie früher diese fertig sets und weil mir das Switch 810 vom aussehen her zusagt und es für eine WaKü prädistiniert ist^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dich der Aufpreis nicht abschreckt, du die Optik magst und basteln möchtest: Mach's!
Ich möchte mir ebenfalls das Switch 810 als nächstes Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung kaufen. 
Welche Farbe des Gehäuses, Schläuchen/Farbzusätzen?


----------



## Chris2109 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es wird ein weißes Gehäuse und dann wollt ich eig meine Schwarz/Weiß kombi vom phantom weiter beibehalten, aber evtl wird es rot/weiß oder blau, mal schauen, bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig.

Noch eine weitere frage,

hatte eig. geplant eine Art ablauf über ein T-Stück oder Kugelhahn zu machen, wenn man das System mal wechselt, an welcher stelle sollte ich das einbauen und lieber T-Stück oder Kugelhahn?


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

T-Stück mit Kugelhahn. Am besten dann an der fiefsten Stelle, also ganz untem im Gehäuse oder hinten an der untersten Schlauchdurchführung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Also es wird ein weißes Gehäuse und dann wollt ich eig meine Schwarz/Weiß kombi vom phantom weiter beibehalten, aber evtl wird es rot/weiß oder blau, mal schauen, bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig.


 
Bei mir wird das Switch auch weiß sein, schwarzes Mainboard. Schwarz-Marinblaue Sleeves, durchsichtige Schläuche, blau/türkise Flüssigkeit und Plexiglaskühler. Blaue Lüfter-LED Beleuchtung und CPU-Kühler mit 2x 3mm Dioden Grün beleuchtet.


----------



## Fockich (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin...

ich hirnie hab zwei anschlüsse zu wenig bestellt und kann somit meinen aufsatz für die laing ddc 1t nicht montieren,

hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das man an die laing 8/10er schläuche anstöpseln kann, ich habs mit meinen 13/10er mal probiert, und der sitzt eigentlich recht fest...

weiß jemand ob das mit meinen schläuchen funtzt, oder net...

würde zur not einfach kabelstrapse anbringen um sie zu fixieren

ich hab jetzt die wahl ob ich den pumpenaufsatz weglsse, oder den zweiten radi


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sagen Probieren geht über Studieren!
Ich habs auch mit vielen Dingen bei meiner WaKü so gemacht, einfach ausprobieren, natürlich ohne CPU, Mainboard, usw. angeschlossen 

Ich habe auch noch ne Frage..

Ich überlege genau wie Chris2109 zwei Fillport einzubauen, einen oben zum einfüllen und einen unten zum rauslassen.
Für den unteren sehe ich kein Problem, da ich oben aufmachen kann, dann unten öffne und die ganze Flüssigkeit läuft raus.
Nur für das Befüllen stelle ich mir die Frage wie das mit dem Entweichen der Luft beim Nachfüllen laufen soll..
ich habe überlegt vllt zwei Anschlüsse an meinem Aquatube zu nutzen, einer durch die Luft entweichen kann und einen durch die dann die neue Flüssigkeit reinkommen kann. Nun zum Problem, kann ich oben am Fillport dann einfach nen T-Stück vertikal einbauen sodass die Flüssigkeit den direkten Weg nimmt und durch die Abwinklung die Luft aus dem AGB hochkommt?
Meint ihr das kann man so verbauen?
Müsste dazu nämlich noch nen T-Stück bestellen.. Da ich eh bestellen wollte frag ich jetzt


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wärs damit? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Fillport mit Entlftungsleitung und Befllflasche Aquacomputer Fillport mit Entlftungsleitung und Befllflasche 45199


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke King,

an sich eine super Idee, doch müsste ich dann am besten wieder zwei kaufen, damit es gleich aussieht oder? 
Ich werde mich an mein neues Case setzen, und mein altes Projekt um eine neue Version ersetzen!
Werde natürlich Tagebuch führen


----------



## Neox (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, mal ne kurze Frage:

Was haltet ihr von CPU Only Wakü? Ich hab kein Bock ne Grafikkarte umzubauen und wegen Garantieverlust (EVGA nicht) mach ich sowas ungern. Gerade wenn es eine GTX690 werden wird(womöglich)
CPU wäre ein 3770K


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht Neox, doch musst du dich fragen ob es dann die Kosten wert sind..
Meist sind die Grafikkarten diejenigen, die am meisten Wärme und lautstärke produzieren!
Gerade bei der 690 würde ich mich mal nach ner fertig umgebauten umsehen, zwecks Garantie, dann kannst du sie auch mit einbinden!
Ansonsten kein Problem nur CPU zu kühlen, fragt sich nur wofür den Aufwand?


----------



## Neox (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht um es mal zu erklären.
Ich baue mir einem Gaming/Workstation auf. Der Rechner läuft 8h am Tag. Davon sollte er 6h sehr leise laufen (ich übe mich gerade im Programmieren und wenn es laut ist, ist sehr doof )
Wenn ich zocke, ist es mir egal wie laut, solang es nicht zu einem Eurofighter neben mir wird.

Ich dachte auch erst an ein Lian Li Z70 Gehäuse. Mit 260€ verdammt teuer, aber Platz für HPTX. 
Gerade wenn der Rechner als Arbeitsgerät + Freizeitgerät genutzt wird, macht da Wakü Sinn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass sich ein 3770K (insbesondere einer, der nur beim coden zuguckt), mit einem Luftkühler deutlich unterhalb der idle-Lautstärke einer Referenz-690 bei Laune halten lässt -> leiser wirds durch CPU-only Wakü nicht.


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich macht WaKü Sinn, solltest dann aber komplett umrüsten, dann hast du gleich Ruhe und vorgesorgt! Und Geld scheint auch nicht die größte Rolle zu spielen, also kannst du beruhigt umrüsten! 
Habe ich auch in den vergangenen Monaten getan und möchte sie nicht mehr missen!
Echt zu empfehlen, gerade wenn man viel dran arbeitet!
off Topic: Programmieren an dem Rechner...WTF  Nein man muss sich was gönnen


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend @ll

habe mal noch ein paar kurze knappe Fragen zu meiner geplanten WaKü:

Schlauch: Primochill oder Masterkleer? (16/10 soll es von Maßen werden)
Anschlüsse: Schlauchtüllen oder Schraubtüllen?
Kühler: XSPC Rasa oder Cuplex Kryos Delrin?
Welche Kühlflüssigkeit empfehlt ihr?


----------



## Neox (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Natürlich macht WaKü Sinn, solltest dann aber komplett umrüsten, dann hast du gleich Ruhe und vorgesorgt! Und Geld scheint auch nicht die größte Rolle zu spielen, also kannst du beruhigt umrüsten!
> Habe ich auch in den vergangenen Monaten getan und möchte sie nicht mehr missen!
> Echt zu empfehlen, gerade wenn man viel dran arbeitet!
> off Topic: Programmieren an dem Rechner...WTF  Nein man muss sich was gönnen


 
Nope, das mit dem Programmieren hab ich nur angefangen, da ich kein Bock auf zocken hab. Jetzt mach ich immer weiter und werde dann auf 3x 24 Zoll spielen. Daher GTX690^^


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven:

Deswegen sagte ich ja am Besten alles oder gar nicht.. Sonst bringts nichts, zumindest nicht beim Programmieren..

@Chris2019: Also ich würde ganz klar Primochill wählen! Deutlich besser zu verlegen, hab mich am Wochenende davon überzeugen können, habe von beiden was hier!
Zwecks Kühler, schwere Frage, denke das der Kryos besser geeignet ist!
Kühlfüssigkeit hängt von den restlichen Komponenten ab, ich würde alternativ zu Double Protect Pro raten, oder eben dest. Wasser mit G48/40.
Schraubtüllen falls auf alle Komponenten passend würde ich m.M. nach sagen, Tüllen mag ich nicht 
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja noch eine Frage^^

Passen auf den Kryos 2 Schraubtüllen 16/10 drauf? Hab dazu nioch keine Angabe gefunden


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ja noch eine Frage^^
> 
> Passen auf den Kryos 2 Schraubtüllen 16/10 drauf? Hab dazu nioch keine Angabe gefunden


 
Dürfte eng werden, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Falls es nicht passt einen Winkel benutzen.


----------



## McZonk (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Passen auf den Kryos 2 Schraubtüllen 16/10 drauf? Hab dazu nioch keine Angabe gefunden


 Ja und nein - Kommt drauf an welchen Kryos du ansprichst und solange du mit "Schraubtülle" auch normalen den Anschluss mit Überwurfmutter und nicht eine normale Einschraubtülle meinst... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...16-marktuebersicht-cpu-wasserkuehler.html#a45 + folgender Post


----------



## trickstar (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend,
hab mir ne gebrauchte Wakü gakauft. Momentan CPU only und wollte sie etwas erweitern/ aufbessern.

Laing DDC-1T Plus mit Alphacool TOP und Alphacool Dämmbox
Alphacool Repack-cooling Slot-In Delrin white Special Edition  
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G 1/4
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin
Phobya Xtreme 200 - Gehäuse Deckel, passt auch in die Front
MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator - in der Front drin
Schlauch 12/10 (aus dem Baumarkt )

Anschlüsse sind  kurze Schlauchtüllen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickel 63273. 

Wollte mir neue kaufen und mal fragen ob das Set was taugt. Und vorallem obs dicht wär, beim nem 12/10ner Schlauch?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Anschlusskit Verschraubung 13/10mm G1/4" gemischt black nickel Anschlusskit Verschraubung 13/10mm G1/4" gemischt black nickel 62191
Normalerweise sollte es dicht sein, denn mit ner Schieblehre gemessen, hat der Schlauch 14,xx mm Außendurchmesser.

Macht ein Spawa-Kühler sinn?  MB (Asus P8Z68-V), is ja nicht das beste.
GPU bin ich mir nicht sicher, da der Vram der 570 etwas knapp ist.

Und ein 400er Radi Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme 400 Phobya Xtreme 400 35311 noch dazu.
Um später ne GPU in den Kreislauf aufnehmen zu können. Den 240er in der Front rausschmeißen oder hinten am Gehäuse festmachen?

Könnts ihr mir paar Tipps geben was am besten wär, ohne sinnlos Geld rauszuschmeißen.


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So nun zur Verdeutlichung des geplanten die PaintZeichnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SauGurke (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr eig mal ein Midi-Tower gesehen mit interner vollwertiger Wakü? Ich hab da nen Zalman Z9 Plus rumstehen und mir Kribbelts gewaltig in den fingern


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ SauGurke:

LEG LOS  Mach daraus nen schönes Tagebuch und du hast Aktion für deine Finger 

@Chris:

Versuche falls möglich gerade anstatt der vielen 45° Winkel zu benutzen, jeder Winkel dezimiert den Durchfluss!
Hast du die Komponenten schon da?
Wenn nicht rate ich dir zu einer Aquastream, lässt sich gut beobachten und steuern!


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die Komponenten sind soweit schon alle unterwegs, bin jetzt halt nur am schauen wegen anschlüssen,schlauch und kühler...und bei Aquatuning ist der Kryos ausverkauft -.-


----------



## Uter (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ja und nein - Kommt drauf an welchen Kryos du ansprichst und solange du mit "Schraubtülle" auch normalen den Anschluss mit Überwurfmutter und nicht eine normale Einschraubtülle meinst...


 Inzwischen haben auch die Delrin die größeren Abstände. Die Frage ist nur ob die Händler noch Altbestände verkaufen.


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann passt deine Zusammenstellung aber soweit 
Und sonst nimm die nächste größere Version des Kryos!


----------



## SauGurke (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut das nehm ich beim Wort und werde in den nächsten tagen mal das kleine Projekt starten.  Wakü ist ja schon vorhanden muss nur noch in das Case rein^^ ( Dremel + Flex FTW )

Muss nur noch auf meine Sunbeam Rheobus warten die aus dem Amiland kommt, die kann dann gleich in den Zalman rein !


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin am Überlegen ob ich nicht diesen Kühler nehme Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Rasa CPU (Acetal) sockets 775/1366/1156/1155/2011 XSPC Rasa CPU (Acetal) Sockel 775/1366/1156/1155/2011 10364 , weil der hat auf einer Testseit mit folgenden Worten abgeschlossen:

Der Kühler aus dem Hause XSPC hat uns  vollkommen überzeugen können. Die Kühlleistung ist hinsichtlich des  Anschaffungspreises erstklassig. Daher erhält der Kühler XSPC Rasa den  Gold Award, den er sich mit dem EK Waterblocks Supreme HF teilen muss  der von der Kühlleistung her gleichauf liegt, dafür aber auch etwas mehr  auf den Geldbeutel schlägt. Das Gesamtpaket hat einfach bei beiden  gestimmt - der großzügige Lieferumfang war nicht ganz unbedeutend. 

Und der kostet komplett genauso viel wie der Kryos mit Backplate


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hört sich super an SauGurke! 
Musst mir ne PN schreiben wenn du anfängst!
Bekommst dann direkt nen Abo


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ey Benten, gib mir doch mal nen Rat oder iwer anderes von unsern WaKü experten  will bestellen^^


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wofür nen Rat?

EDIT: ganz übersehen

Also meines Erachtens nach kannst du den auch nehmen, kenne die Marke nur vom Hören. Wenn der aber so gut abgeschnitten haben soll, kannst du beruhigt zugreifen!
Also ran an den Feind


----------



## SauGurke (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab momentan den EK Supreme HF und find das teil einfach nur Spitze. Super Verarbeitung, Hammer aussehen, Solide Befestigung und der Lieferumfang ist immens. ( WLP sowie Pads und eben alle Schrauben sowie nen Innensechskantschlüssel und Verschlusstopfen ) Hab das Teil direkt bei EK bestellt mit ner GTX 680 Platte deshalb weis ich nich ob der Lieferumfang immer so groß ausfällt.

60 € = EK-Supreme HF - Supreme HF - CPU Blocks - Blocks


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie habt ihr das eig geregelt für die Neubefüllung des systems, auch mit Kugelhahn oder einfach den schlauch schnell abziehen?


----------



## SauGurke (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach meinen AGB oben auf und schütt die Suppe raus. Ist ein Röhren AGB mit geschraubtem Boden und Deckel.


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eig eine gute idee^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich saug das meiste mit einer Spritzflasche aus dem AGB ab und öffne den Kreislauf an eine geeigneten Stellen.


----------



## Benten (29. Mai 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich saug das meiste mit einer Spritzflasche aus dem AGB ab und öffne den Kreislauf an eine geeigneten Stellen.



Ich finde diese Idee gar schlecht 
Aber ich bevorzuge doch lieber zwei fillports


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie willste mit 2 *Fill*ports den Kreislauf leeren?


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Kugelhahn ist imo immer noch die beste Lösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier allerdings nicht ganz die optimale Positionierung., weil das Wasser in dem kleinen Radi und der Pumpe so nicht abgelassen werden kann. Ideal wäre ein Kugelhahn am tiefsten Punkt des Kreislauf und der AB an höchster Position.


----------



## Benten (30. Mai 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willste mit 2 Fillports den Kreislauf leeren?



Ja hört sich komisch an ist aber so, ich habe einen oben und einen unten verbaut!
Das einzige was ich machen muss, ist beide aufzumachen und die Kühlflüssigkeit läuft Super heraus


----------



## Fockich (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ganz kuze frage: ist bei temperatursensoren die polung egal?


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist egal, es handelt sich ja dabei nur um einen Widerstand, der auf Temperaturveränderungen reagiert.


----------



## Fockich (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar, danke

hab grad nen temp sensor fürs wasser an ne lüftersteuerung angeklemmt und war mir dann nicht sicher...

lg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte man nicht, wenn man extern kühlt (MoRa3) 2 Bohrungen in seinem Kühlschrank durchführen und somit den MoRa ohne Probleme im Kühlschrank aufbewahren? Der MoRa nimmt nicht allzu viel Platz weg aber die Temperaturen sind doch sicherlich um ~14C° kühler, oder?


----------



## Benten (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht, wenn man extern kühlt (MoRa3) 2 Bohrungen in seinem Kühlschrank durchführen und somit den MoRa ohne Probleme im Kühlschrank aufbewahren? Der MoRa nimmt nicht allzu viel Platz weg aber die Temperaturen sind doch sicherlich um ~14C° kühler, oder?


 
 Ist das dein Ernst? 
Dann möchtest du sicherlich keine Silent geschweige denn sparsame Kühlung oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?


 
Immerhin viel günstiger als extreme Kühlmethoden. 
Das ist vorerst nur Planung, aber wenn das wirklich was nützt bringt auch ein Side-by-Side Kühlschrank (dank der schieren Größe) etwas.



Benten schrieb:


> Dann möchtest du sicherlich keine Silent Kühlung oder?



Warum wäre diese Kühlung denn nicht silent?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Ja hört sich komisch an ist aber so, ich habe einen oben und einen unten verbaut!


Dann wird aus dem einen Fillport aber eher eine Gehäusedurchführung bzw Ablassverschraubung.


----------



## Benten (30. Mai 2012)

Mal überlegt das auch ein Kühlschrank anfängt zu brummen wenn er kühlt? Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen gehört der keinen Mucks von sich gibt..
Entweder du hast gefühlte 100m Schlauch bis zum Kühlschrank im anderen Raum oder du hast den Kühlschrank als lautes Gerät neben dem PC.. Oder nicht? 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Dann wird aus dem einen Fillport aber eher eine Gehäusedurchführung bzw Ablassverschraubung.


 
Da hast du Recht, aber es ist dennoch ein Fillport 
Sonst befülle ich das System nächste Mal dir zu liebe auf dem Kopf


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Immerhin viel günstiger als extreme Kühlmethoden.
> Das ist vorerst nur Planung, aber wenn das wirklich was nützt bringt auch ein Side-by-Side Kühlschrank (dank der schieren Größe) etwas.
> 
> Warum wäre diese Kühlung denn nicht silent?


 
Ist vielleicht günstiger als ein Chiller oder Ähnliches... dafür aber auch ineffizienter, weniger leistungsstark.
Außerdem hat es (wie schon geschrieben) mit leise (je nach Kühlschrank) nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn der MoRa im Kühlschrank ist und dort schon kühl sein soll, dann muss der Kühlschrank die ganze Zeit laufen. Und da gibt es je nachdem wie hochwertig der Kühlschrank ist, auch Unterschiede in der Lautstärke.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Mal überlegt das auch ein Kühlschrank anfängt zu brummen wenn er kühlt? Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen gehört der keinen Mucks von sich gibt..
> Entweder du hast gefühlte 100m Schlauch bis zum Kühlschrank im anderen Raum oder du hast den Kühlschrank als lautes Gerät neben dem PC.. Oder nicht?


 
Ein Kühlschrank ist für mich keine Belästigung von der Lautstärke her.
Ich würde sicherlich meine 25 Meter Schlauch verlegen. Dann muss aber auch eine starke Pumpe her.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Sonst befülle ich das System nächste Mal dir zu liebe auf dem Kopf


Ja bitte und mach ein Video davon.


----------



## Benten (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja bitte und mach ein Video davon.


 
Mach ich extra für Dich wenn mein Case fertig ist okay?


----------



## Schmidde (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kühlschrank ist für mich keine Belästigung von der Lautstärke her.
> Ich würde sicherlich meine 25 Meter Schlauch verlegen. Dann muss aber auch eine starke Pumpe her.



Ans Kondenswasser was an den Schläuchen und Kühlern entsteht auch gedacht?


----------



## Benten (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Ans Kondenswasser was an den Schläuchen und Kühlern entsteht auch gedacht?


 
Davon habe ich mal abgesehen, aber wenn er meint seinen PC so besser kühlen zu können  Irgendwie machen die Hersteller doch Gewinn und zwar durch uns halsbrecherische Community nicht wahr?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Ans Kondenswasser was an den Schläuchen und Kühlern entsteht auch gedacht?


 
Da hast du Recht. Somit fällt das aus.
War ja auch nur eine Idee, Entschuldigung.


----------



## Benten (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Somit fällt das aus.
> War ja auch nur eine Idee, Entschuldigung.


 
Brauchst du dich nicht für entschuldigen! 
War doch einfach mal interessant zu hören auf was für abgefahrene Ideen unsere Community kommt


----------



## Chris2109 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Huhu,

kurze frage beim bauen:

Die Lüfter von unten reinpusten lassen oder von oben die warme luft aus dem Radi raussaugen?

Und nur nochmal zur Sicherheit, wie tüllen nur handfest anschrauben ohne zange ne?!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter von unten reinpusten lassen oder von oben die warme luft aus dem Radi raussaugen



Ich würde sie oberhalb des Radiators montieren, dadurch unterstützt du die physikalische Wirkung, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt.



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Und nur nochmal zur Sicherheit, wie tüllen nur handfest anschrauben ohne zange ne?!^^


 
Unbedingt nur handfest. Sonst überdrehst du die Schraube und der Schlauch wird im schlimmsten Fall undicht.


----------



## Chris2109 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, also oben drauf und saugen lassen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ja?^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> ok, also oben drauf und saugen lassen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ja?^^


 
Das ist meine Empfehlung, Ja.


----------



## Chris2109 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut danke dir,

ach und anbei, der XSPC rasa macht bis jetzt vom äußeren schonmal einen sehr guten eindruck, wenn dann morgen pumpe und agb kommen wird er zeigen müssen was er kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst gerne noch weitere Bilder deines Gehäuses und der Wasserkühlung zeigen. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja dein "physikalischer Effekt" ist quasi nicht vorhanden; dafür ist der eg durch den Radiator zu kurz, die Wärmedifferenz zu gering und der Widerstand im Radiator zu hoch. Wenn du die Lüfter andersrum montieren (also ins Gehäuse blasend) hättest du eine höhere Kühlleistung; du müsstest die Luft zwar gegen den physikalischen Effekt drücken, dafür aber kühlere Außenluft zur Verfügung. Ist aber nur empfehlenswert, wenn du die warme Luft auch wieder aus dem Case bekommst (und die Graka mitgeühlt wird.. sonst bekommt die ja die ganze warme Luft ab).

Aber:
Die Lüfter durch den Radiator saugend zu montieren hat einen anderen positiven Effekt... für mich ist der auch wichtiger als der "physikalische Effekt". Und zwar sammelt sich der Staub, vorrausgesetzt du hast kein staubfreies Gehäuse, auf der Lamellenseite des Radiators und kann einfach und schnell abgesaugt werden... ohne vorher die Lüfter zu demontieren.

EDIT:
Sorry für den etwas ironischen Unterton... aber der Effekt der Thermik wird bei normalen Radiatoren überbewertet... siehe Passivleistung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@rUdeBoy, ich kann das zwar nicht bezeugen welche Lüftermontierung die höhere Kühlleistung bringt, aber als ich mir Tutorials zu Wasserkühlungen ansah, wurde das so empfohlen. Und das mit dem Grund, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich stimmt das ja auch... der Effekt ist aber minimal und der Leistung eines Lüfters tut es keinen Abbruch, wenn dieser gegen die Thermik arbeiten muss.
Lüftermontierung "Saugend" oder "Blasend" ist innerhalb der Messtoleranzen quasi gleich zu bewerten. Für mich ist es eben von Vorteil, dass man den Radiator viel einfacher von Staub befreien kann, wenn keine Lüfter im Weg sein 
Wenn der Effekt so stark wäre, dann müssten alle normalen Radiatoren eine deutlich bessere Passivleistung haben.

Wollte dir auch nicht zu nahe treten... ich weiß, dass das generell so empfohlen wird


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du wieviel C° Unterschied ich in der Kühlung habe, wenn alles außer RAM und HDD wassergekühlt wird und im Gehäuse 8 Lüfter arbeiten? Ich möchte die Lüfter nämlich gerne unterhalb des Radiators haben, damit man diese sieht. - Der Nachteil daran ist aber, dass die Lüfter die Gehäuseluft durch den Radiator drücken.


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nichts großartig messbares 
Wenn du die Lüfter sehen willst, dann bau um...


----------



## Chris2109 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne noch weitere Bilder deines Gehäuses und der Wasserkühlung zeigen. Würde mich freuen.


 

So dann werde ich das mal aufgreifen und noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand posten. Die Hardware wird morgen umgebaut, wenn die Pumpe und der AGB dann da sind.

In Vorbereitung für die WaKü hab ich die Festplattenkäfige rausgebaut, die 6-Kanter für das Mainboard schonmal eingeschraubt, den Radiator im Deckel verbaut und den bereits mitgelieferten Lüfter-Hub auf 7V -Betrieb vorbereitet, meint ihr das 7V ausreichen um die Komponenten kühl zu halten und den PC einigermaßen silent zu betreiben?

MfG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris2109, ist das ein 360er Radiator oder 420er? Wie viele und welche Radiatoren hast du denn und was kühlst du?


----------



## Chris2109 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ein 360er. Vorerst wird nur die CPU gekühlt, später rüste ich dann einen 240er nach, wenn ich mich durchgerungen hab den GPU-Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ist ein 360er.


 
Wenn auf den Deckel noch ein 3. Cluster kommt, dann ist deine CPU auch bei 7 Volt sehr kühl. Zumindest unübertaktet. Ab da würde ich mindestens auf 9 Volt stellen.


----------



## Chris2109 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar kommt da noch 3. oben drauf, nur ist der derzeit noch im alten Gehäuse verbaut. Bekomme ich über die reine Kombination der Molexstecker 9V oder nur über Widerstände?


----------



## Uter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die CPU reichen auch locker 5V, auch mit mehr Spannung. 9V bekommt man nicht ohne Widerstände vom Molex. Möglich sind 12, 7 und 5V.


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Juni 2012)

So erstmal guten Morgen,

Mich hat gestern Abend dann doch noch die Lust gepackt und ich habe meine Hardware schonmal umgebaut. Heute kommt dann noch der ag und die Pumpe und dann wir dazu Wasser gelassen^^

Ich muss sagen der xspc rasa Kühler war ein wenig kniffelig zu montieren. Wenn man die wlp nicht dünn auftragt sondern nur einen Punkt in die Mitte macht der sich dann durch den Druck beim anziehen verteilen soll, hat man echt Mühe die Schrauben in die Windungen der Backplate zu bekommen. Aber ansonsten ist die Montage ziemlich einfach. Es gibt wenige Einzelteile und die Anleitung ist sehr gut bebildert. 

Also dann bis später wenn das System läuft und ich euch ein paar Bilder Posten kann

Mfg


----------



## Fockich (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,
hab gerade mein poweradjust(1) geliefert bekommen,
und wollt jetzt wissen ob ich das tachosignal der pumpe(laing ddc1t) zum runterregeln mit an das poweradjust anschließen muß...

es geht mir nur um das kabeladapter basteln

lg


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So alle Komponenten verbaut und es läuft 1A 

Nur ein Problem hab ich jetzt. NZXT liefert von Haus aus eine Art Hub mit, sodass man bis zu 7 Lüfter über 3-Pin anschließen kann und dann über 4-Pin Molex versorgt. Jetzt hab ich an diesem Verteiler 6 von möglichen 7 Lüftern angeschlossen. Mit meinem 7V Stecker läuft kein Einziger an. Also hab ich mal probiert ob sie denn einzeln anlaufen und zu meinem Erstaunen, läuft keiner der 6 Enermaxx Cluster bei 7V an! =( Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die Turbinen jetzt leiser bekomme, wenn möglich ohne mit eine Lüftersteuerung einzubauen????

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht nach einem einfachen Relais aus - vermutlich funktioniert der Hub auch noch, wenn du Masse auf 3,3 V statt auf 5 V legst (-> 8,7 V für die Lüfter)


----------



## Benten (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem einfachen Relais aus - vermutlich funktioniert der Hub auch noch, wenn du Masse auf 3,3 V statt auf 5 V legst (-> 8,7 V für die Lüfter)


 
Wie soll er das denn machen, wenn auf nem 4-Pin Molex nur 12V, 5V und Masse vorhanden sind? 
Da müsste er schon an das ATX Mainboardkabel.. 
Das lohnt sich nicht, kauf die lieber ein paar Widerstände und hänge sie an die 12V Ader, sodass die Widerstände Spannung bis zu deiner gewünschten Volt-Zahl abgreifen 
Am einfachsten lässt sich das durch ein Poti, beispielsweise aus einem alten Radio zur Lautstärkeregelung oder du kaufst dir einen beim Elektropartner deiner Wahl 
Dann setzt du den dazwischen und kannst beliebig steuern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3,3 V gibt es seit Jahren bequem auch an SATA-Steckern. Und im Gegensatz zu Wiederständen, die bei so vielen Lüftern vermutlich in ihrer Stärke angepasst werden müssten, und Potis, die so eine Last auf Dauer gar nicht erst verkraften, ist es einfach, bequem und ohne zusätzliche Investitionen dauerhaft umsetzbar.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris2109 welchen Durchmesser haben deine Schläuche?


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wie muss nun mein Molex-4-Pin adapter aussehen?^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

12 V auf 12 V, Masse auf eine 3,3 V Leitung.


----------



## Chris2109 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke Ruyven, werde ich mich morgen mal dran machen

@DieMangoKiwi es sind 16/10 Schläuche


----------



## Chris2109 (2. Juni 2012)

So hab heute nochmal bisschen gebastelt und die Cluster laufen jetzt flüsterleise mit 7 V  keine Ahnung warum die gestern nicht anspringen wollten. Aufjedenfall hab ich jetzt die Verteilung von NZXT rausgenommen und mit Y-Kabeln gearbeitet.

Geplant ist als nächstes noch einen 240 er zusätzlich zum 360 er einzubauen. Denkt ihr, dass das ausreichend ist um einen i2500 k ohne OC und eine Gainward GTX 570 Phantom kalt zu halten und das vorallem leise? 

MfG


----------



## Benten (2. Juni 2012)

Kannst du dir Leicht errechnen, man sagt 75W pro Lüfterplatz  kann ein Radiator loswerden, also ist es einfache Mathematik! 
Ich habe für meine beiden Grafikkarten und den i7 zwei 360er und einen 480er  Nur als Anhaltspunkt 
Ums also zusammenzufassen:
Ich denke es würde zwar reichen, denke aber nicht das es wirklich leise/silent ist, denn Grafikkarte zieht ungefähr 275W und Prozessor auch nochmal 125W, also 400W die gekühlt werden wollen. Bei 5 Lüftern auf den Radis sind das 375W, kann also knapp werden ums silent zu halten


----------



## Chris2109 (2. Juni 2012)

Hm ok na mal schauen vielleicht passt iwo noch einer ^^ an sich kann ich noch 2 einzelne 140 er unterkriege


----------



## Benten (2. Juni 2012)

Chris2109 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ok na mal schauen vielleicht passt iwo noch einer ^^ an sich kann ich noch 2 einzelne 140 er unterkriege



Probier's aber lieber erst aus  Sind ja Maximalverbräuche


----------



## Chris2109 (2. Juni 2012)

So werde ich es tun ich mein ich benche ja nicht den ganzen Tag und wenn ich hier von 2h bf3 am Stück rede ist das schon viel und Diablo zieht ja auch nicht 100% der ressourcen


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (3. Juni 2012)

Wegen der Radifläche. 
Ein Kollege von mir hat nen 360 und nen 120 für ne gtx 570 und Phenom2 955.
Und ist silent. Denk er könnte es noch kühler bekommen wenn er die BeQuiet Lüfter tauschen würde vom Radi


----------



## Fockich (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,

hab ne poweradjust(gebraucht) bei ebay ersteigert und beim ersten testen ist die pumpe nicht angesprungen und die grüne led hat geblinkt...

jetzt wollt ich wissen ob ich die steuerung einfach mit nem xbelibigem lüfter testen kann, oder ob sich dann der lüfter verabschieden würde...


lg


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar kannste einen Lüfter dran anschließen - u. a. dafür ist das poweradjust ja da


----------



## Fockich (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie mach das dann wenn 3 lüfter für den radi anschließen will?
wegen dem tachosignal...

will damit, falls es geht, erreichen das die radi-lüfter ab der temp x von 5 auf 7 volt hochgehen und ab temp y wieder runter

lg


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwende Verteilerkabel für die Stromzufuhr und das Tachosignal eines Lüfters, wenn du die Drehzahl auslesen willst. Da alle Lüfter ander gleichen Spannungsquelle laufen sie auch  ungefähr gleich schnell, wenn sie typgleich sind. Für die Regelung ist das Tachosignal irrelevant.


----------



## Fockich (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was brauch für zubehör um ein temp-sensor mit eizubinden?

lg


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Sensor hast bzw willst du verbauen?


----------



## Fockich (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

diesen hier:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » aqua computer Temperatursensor G1/4

möglichst nicht die teuren varianten von aquacomputer

lg


----------



## SauGurke (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey hat eigentlich mal jemand lust seine Wakü in das Heizungssystem seines Hauses einzubinden? Könnte dann ja passiv laufen XDD


----------



## Casper0011 (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn du mir nen Tanklaster voller dest. Wasser besorgst 
Und selbst dann möchte ich den Schnodder nicht in meinem System haben. Hab vor 6 Monaten mein Haus saniert und weis leider was fürne Suppe inner Heizung ist.


----------



## SauGurke (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Setz halt ein filter davor oder ähnliches^^


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du wirst lachen, aber mein Schwiegervater und ich sanieren grad unser Haus und er hat überlegt ob er einen Heizkörper als WaKü für seinen PC nimmt...wenn es soweit kommen sollte, dann bekommt ihr Bilder davon^^


----------



## Schmidde (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein *neuer* Heizkörper als Radi ist ja weniger das Problem.
Wenn eine Heizung aber schon Jahre läuft nützt da auch ein Filter nichts...außer du willst ihn täglich tauschen 

Weis auch nicht wie man mit dem, ja doch recht warmen, Heizungswasser einen PC kühlen soll...


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juni 2012)

Na wenn dann Aus dem pc in den Heizkörper und wieder in pc eben ein eigener Heizkörper für den pc^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Ein *neuer* Heizkörper als Radi ist ja weniger das Problem.
> Wenn eine Heizung aber schon Jahre läuft nützt da auch ein Filter nichts...außer du willst ihn täglich tauschen
> 
> Weis auch nicht wie man mit dem, ja doch recht warmen, Heizungswasser einen PC kühlen soll...


 
Auch neue Heizkörper in herkömmlicher Stahlbauweise beginnen nach einiger Zeit zu korrodieren, Opferanoden sind in Wakükreisläufen nunmal schlecht einsetzbar. Diese Erfahrungen haben schon eine ganze Reihe von Leuten gemacht, die mit Heizkörpern experimentierten. Einzige Dauerlösung wäre ein Heizkörper aus Edelstahl oder Kupfer - aber für deren Preise bekommt man soviel Radiator, dass ich keinen kenne, der es ausprobiert hat.

Anschluss an den Heizungskreislauf ist sowieso vollkommener Schwachsinn, wenn man sich mal überlegt, mit welchen Temepraturen der arbeiten muss.


----------



## zettiii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was wäre mit einem Korrosionsschutz ? Nutzt man im KFZ Bereich auch.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unbehandelter Stahl rostet ziemlich schnell. So viel Korrosionsschutz kannste da nicht reinkippen.


----------



## zettiii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hast auch wieder recht. Aber wie macht man das denn im Haus ? Da ist ja auch nicht nach 5 Jahren der Heizkörper weggegammelt...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Unbehandelter Stahl rostet ziemlich schnell. So viel Korrosionsschutz kannste da nicht reinkippen.


 
Undbehandelter Stahl rostet sogar schon, wenn man mit leicht feuchten/fettigen Fingern das Stahl berührt. 



zettiii schrieb:


> Da hast auch wieder recht. Aber wie macht man das denn im Haus ? Da ist ja auch nicht nach 5 Jahren der Heizkörper weggegammelt...


 
Meinst du normale Heizkörper im Haus? Die sind lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet und somit vor Umwelteinflüssen geschützt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt: Opferanode. Desweiteren ist das Problem ja auch nicht "wegrosten", sondern Partikelbildung. Einer Heizung (oder einem Motor) ist das scheißegal, wenn da ein paar mm-große Klümpchen rumschwimmmen. Aber deinen Kühlkörpern nicht.


----------



## fuSi0n (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen! Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit ner HD7850 und GPU-only Block + selbstklebende passivkühler gemacht? Ist das überhaupt möglich von der Wärmemenge ?


----------



## Fockich (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe im moment 3 120 lüfter saugend am radiator befestigt, würde es was bringen noch blasende drunter zu hängen?
also lüfter-radi-lüfter

lg


----------



## Casper0011 (5. Juni 2012)

Also hier http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f137/radi-sandwiches-sehr-viele-davon-594857.html
Findest du eigentlich alles Wichtige in Bezug auf Sandwich Bestückung.
Ob's dir die paar Grad Wert sind musst du letztendlich allein entscheiden, da doppelt bestückt ja auch doppelt Geld kostet. Wenn du nur auf max Leistung aus bist sicherlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Jbfem (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ein Heizköpersys dann nur mit Wärmetauscher und somit nie Probleme mit schmodder))

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ce-Radiator-HXP-193-Plate-Heat-Exchanger.html


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Womit dann aber der vermeintliche Preisvorteil eines Heizungsradiators gegenüber einem Monster Radi entgültig ad absurdum geführt ist.


----------



## Casper0011 (5. Juni 2012)

Weis jemand ob man noch irgendwo nen EK FC 5770 Black Alcetal beziehen kann? Google findet nix. Oder vielleicht hat ja noch zufällig jemand günstig einen abzugeben


----------



## eeasy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benten (5. Juni 2012)

Eeasy, sollte so gehen  Hast du Mdpc sleeve benutzt?


----------



## eeasy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Eeasy, sollte so gehen  Hast du Mdpc sleeve benutzt?


 
Mein 600T ist immoment bei ALTERNATE in der RMA und ich warte darauf, bis ich nen neues kriege.
Das Bild hier habe ich nur rausgesucht, damit man es sich besser vorstellen kann.

Wieviel 45° und 90° Anschlüsse würdet ihr kaufen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eeasy schrieb:


> Wieviel 45° und 90° Anschlüsse würdet ihr kaufen?


 
Da du 7 Wasserkühlungskomponenten mit je 2 Anschlüssen hast, benötigst du insgesamt 14 Anschlüsse. Ich würde davon 3 90° und 4 45° kaufen.


----------



## eeasy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Da du 7 Wasserkühlungskomponenten mit je 2 Anschlüssen hast, benötigst du insgesamt 14 Anschlüsse. Ich würde davon 3 90° und 4 45° kaufen.


 
komm lieber ts du posthunter ;D


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit ner HD7850 und GPU-only Block + selbstklebende passivkühler gemacht? Ist das überhaupt möglich von der Wärmemenge ?


Ein leichter Luftzug und die Spawas mit Passivkühler ausgestattet, sollte das ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## eeasy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was meint ihr, welche kühlflüssigkeit am, besten zu dem mainboard passt?
MSI Z77A-GD65 Z77 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 | MSI | Sockel 1155 | Intel | Mainboards | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## zettiii (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entm. Wasser + Zusatz und blaue oder schwarze Schläuche. Würde die Finger von farbigen Zusätzen lassen


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eeasy schrieb:


> was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe das neue Sabertooth als absolutes anti-Wakü Board. Wenn schon für den Luftbetrieb mit Lüftern zum zusatzkühlen geworben wird dürfte es bei einer anständig gedrosselten Wakü endgültig von den kleinen Quirlen abhängig sein.


----------



## eeasy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das neue Sabertooth als absolutes anti-Wakü Board. Wenn schon für den Luftbetrieb mit Lüftern zum zusatzkühlen geworben wird dürfte es bei einer anständig gedrosselten Wakü endgültig von den kleinen Quirlen abhängig sein.


 
ich hole ja auch das msi.. hab nur das bild hochgeladen, damit man sich besser vorstellen kann, wie es mal annährend aussehen wird.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das neue Sabertooth als absolutes anti-Wakü Board. Wenn schon für den Luftbetrieb mit Lüftern zum zusatzkühlen geworben wird dürfte es bei einer anständig gedrosselten Wakü endgültig von den kleinen Quirlen abhängig sein.


 
Wenn man die großflächige Kunststoffblende abnimmt, ist es durchaus wakütauglich und sieht imo besser aus als mit Blende. Die Zusatzlüfter kann man sich dann ebenfalls sparen, weil das Board wieder Luft kriegt und Hitzestaus unter der Blende vermieden werden (diese sollen ja im zugebauten zustand durch die Mini-Quirle verhindert werden ). Bis auf diese unsinnige Blende ist das Board wirklich klasse.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht das Sabertooth dann nicht aus wie jedes andere Board mit schwarzem PCB?


----------



## eeasy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was denkt ihr was für schläuche er hat?
Corsair 600T + Koolance Water Cooling + GTX 580 SLI - YouTube


----------



## Chris2109 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde auf 16/10 tippen. Sieht zumindest handelsüblich aus.

Andere Frage in die Runde:

Fällt euch spontan eine Lüftersteurung in WEIß ein? Brauch unbedingt eine, aber iwie finde ich keine weiße für Seitch 810 ~.~


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In weiß kenne ich keine, aber in Silber gibt es 2 gute:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - silver
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 5,25 Zoll » Scythe Kaze Q-12 Lüftersteuerung - silver


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es keine in weiss gibt, einfach selber machen.


----------



## Chris2109 (6. Juni 2012)

Wie ich das letzte mal was lackiert habe sah das danach aus wie....naja net um die Uhrzeit ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sieht das Sabertooth dann nicht aus wie jedes andere Board mit schwarzem PCB?


 
Ähnlich, aber durch die Farbgebung der Slots und der Komponentenkühler hebt es sich dennoch von der Masse ab. Mit Blende sieht es imo aber aus wie Spielzeug - ist natürlich Geschmackssache... 
Wenn ich eins kaufen würde, dann wegen der verbauten qualitativ hochwertigen Komponenten, aber sicher nicht wegen der Blende. Wer die Blende unbedingt haben will, sollte es tunlichst unter Luft und/oder mit den kleinen Miefquirlen betreiben - beides ist imo suboptimal. Mit Blende ist es jedenfalls in der Tat nicht wirklich wakütauglich.

Edit:
@Chris2109: Neben lackieren besteht bei vielen Lüftersteuerungen auch die Möglichkeit einfach einen neue Frontblende aus weißem Material anzufertigen. Bereits ab Werk lackierte Aluplatten oder aber weißer Kunststoff eigenen sich da. Je mach Layout kann das sogar handgemacht sehr gut aussehen. Ein weitere Trick ist das Bekleben der Originaloberfläche mit weißer Folie. Wenn man die Öffungen mit dem skalpell sauber ausschneidet sieht das oft aus wie gekauft. Hab das mal mit schwarzer Folie von einem Schnellhefter bei einer Eigenbau-Blende gemacht. Das Ergebnis konnte sich imo sehen lassen (links mit Schnellhefterfolie beklebt, rechts Originalzustand)


----------



## StefanStg (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi hätte mal eine frage in die Runde,

Ich habe mir den Mora3 bestellt und müsste am Freitag kommen. Jetzt habe ich noch keine Lüfter bestellt weil sie nicht auf Lager waren. Zurzeit habe ich noch 3 Lüfter zuhause rummliegen die ich dann provisorisch anbaue.
Denkt ihr die leisung vom Mora reicht um mein System vorübergehend zu kühlen. Cpu i7 3930k und Gpu: Gtx 580


----------



## Fockich (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht gut aus 

ist das selbstklebende folie?


----------



## empty (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey StefanStg

Kein Ding, wird dein System locker kühlen so viel Wärme produziert dein System nicht.

Allgemein ohne Thermi im Quad-SLI kann ich mir kein System vorstellen das den MoRa ausreizen würde.


----------



## zettiii (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Chris2109: nimm dir doch einfach ein Stück Blech und übe daran. Anschleifen, ordentlich Grundieren und dann ein paar dünne! Schichten Lack. Weißt ja, Übung macht den Meister 

@ StefanStg: kann empty nur zustimmen! Auch mit nur 3 Lüftern reicht der aus  Musst ja auch nicht in der einen Woche ohne vollbestückung alle OC Schrauben hoch drehen


----------



## StefanStg (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch beiden für die antworten. Hätte nicht gedacht das der Mora so Leistungsfähig ist.
Ne oc wollte ich erst später betreiben. Täte der Mora eigentlich auch passiv reichen nur mal so aus Interesse


----------



## empty (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also in meinem System tut er das. Ist zwar abhängig von der Umgebungstemperatur aber im Allgemeinen drehen sich meine Lüfter nicht!


----------



## zettiii (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir sind die Lüfter auf 600 rpm und die Wassertemp ist bei ~27°C mit ner 6970, I7 2600K, Ram und Mainboard. Passiv wären die Temps. deutlich über 30°C. Die Lüfter hört man dabei nicht


----------



## Fockich (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,
wollte mal fragen was "normale" wassertemperaturen sind um feststellen zu können wie hoch ich die lüfter drehen muß...

also ich kühle nen phenomIIx4 840 und ne hd5830xtreme mit nem  aqua computer Airplex PRO, pumpe ist ne laing ddc1t

hab im moment 28 grad im idle und 35-38 beim zockn...

welche temps(von-bis) währen anstrebenswert?


----------



## zettiii (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mMn. sind Temps. von Raumtemperatur bis 35°C gut, bis 40° (beides unter Last) auch noch in Ordnung. Müsstest halt gucken, wie viel °C die Pumpe verträgt und wie deine Hardwaretemps. sind. Wenn das alles im Rahmen liegt, kannst du es so lassen, würde ich sagen


----------



## Fockich (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also alles was über 40 grad ist, sollte ich meiden...

gut, alles klar 

danke


----------



## SauGurke (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts eigentlich ein Case wo man nen Mora3 + 360 + 240 unterkriegt?


----------



## zettiii (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MountainMods.com - Custom Computer Cases and Accessories außer denen wüsste ich nix ...

aber ich glaube dann kannst das Ding nicht mehr bewegen xD


----------



## Schmidde (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zettiii schrieb:


> MountainMods.com - Custom Computer Cases and Accessories außer denen wüsste ich nix ...
> 
> aber ich glaube dann kannst das Ding nicht mehr bewegen xD


 

Aaach, da muss halt dann ein Hubwagen o.ä. auf die Wunschliste für Weihnachten


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fockich schrieb:


> sieht gut aus
> 
> ist das selbstklebende folie?


 
Nö - in dem Fall nicht. Hab sie mit doppelseitigem Teppichklebeband aufgeklebt. Natürlich kann man aber auch selbstklebende Folie nehmen .


----------



## Chris2109 (7. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Folie.

Das ist wieder so simple und doch gut,dass ich nicht drauf gekommen bin^^


----------



## Fockich (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mir ist meine laing einfach zu laut,
deswegen will ich sie jetzt runterregeln...

hab mal was gehört, das es mit dem sata stromkabel möglich ist eine 9volt spannung zu erzeugen, also die orangene ader als erdung nehmen , falls ich das richtig verstanden habe...

jetzt frage ich mich nur ob ich dafür nen extra strang vom netzteil benötige, oder ob es der festplatte nix ausmacht wenn ich die laing so mit an einen strang anschließe..


----------



## Benten (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liegt dran welches Netzteil du benutzt, sollte aber normal kein Problem sein! Teste deinen Umbau aber doch vorher lieber noch auf einem anderen Netzteil!
Sonst hol dir doch am besten nen Adapter, gibts bei caseking, von 12V auf 10V, ist vielleicht noch einfacher als am Kabel zumzudoktorn 

Hier mal ein Link zu nem Adapter, solltest die Laing doch am 3 pin haben oder?


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Adapter arbeitet mit Widerständen, da wär ich vorsichtig, da es nicht dabei steht, dass er eine Laing aushält.


----------



## Fockich (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, leider nicht
ist der 4 pin molex für netzteil und dem tachosignal an nem 3 pin...

wusste gar nicht das es dafür adapter gibt...


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem Adapter ist keine gute Idee! Einen Laing zieht erheblich höhere Ströme als ein Lüfter. Das dürfte dieses Adapterkabel in Rauch auflösen. Zwar ist keine Belastbarkeit angegeben, aber umso vorsichtiger sollte man da sein. Dem Aufbau und der Beschreibung nach handelt es sich vermutlich um einen Lösung mit einer Zenerdiode oder mit einem Spannungsteiler aus Widerständen. bei Stromstärken wie sie eine Laing (vor allem beim Start) zieht, kann man fast davon ausgehen, dass die Schaltung die Belastung nicht verkraftet und durchbrennt. Nicht umsonst regelt man die Spannung bei solchen Leistungen entweder per PWM oder mit gekühlten Leistungsbauteilen runter .


----------



## Fockich (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut, was ist aber mit meiner ursprünglichen frage


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

9V kannst du so nicht erzeugen, aber 8,3V . Dazu nutzt du ein gelbes 12V-Kabel als +Pol und ein oranges 3,3V-Kabel als -Pol. Das Potential dazwischen beträgt 8,3V, so dass die Pumpe mit dieser Spannung betrieben wird und somit langsamer dreht und leiser wird. 

Für die Lautstärke einer Laing ist neben der Drehzahl aber vor allem der Typ (DDC-1Plus = laut oder DDC-1T = angenehm), der eingesetzte Deckel und die Entkopplung wichtig. Welchen Typ, welchen Deckel und was für eine Entkopplung setzt du denn ein?


----------



## darknitro (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

Ich hab letztens günstig nen Aquero 4 abgestaubt, jedoch ohne jeglichem Zubehör (außer dem Innovatek Flowmeter 3.0), 
und jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob mir von euch jmd sagen kann was ich noch alles besorgen muss bevor ich das Teil einbau.

Hat evtl irgendjemand auch noch einen Anschlussplan (also wofür welcher Anschluss auf der Rückseite gedacht ist) ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon mal ins Handbuch geschaut?  => Aquaero 4.00 Handbuch

Im Prinzip brauchst du außer den Sensoren und Lüftern die du anschließen willst erst mal nichts. Ein USB-Kabel wird benötigt, wenn du die Software nutzen willst. Wenn du es von Hand einstellst ist diese Verbindung nicht nötig.


----------



## Fockich (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es ist ne ddc 1t, entkoppelt hab ich sie mit nem altem mauspad(sehr weiches material) und diesen deckel:Modvision - Ihr gnstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkhlungen und Modding - Alphacool Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz 228269


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ein Mousepad entkoppelt nicht so gut wie eine Shoggy-Sandwich - das kann man noch verbessern. Der Deckel ist lautstärkemäßig OK - aber befestigungstechnisch ne kleine Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Fockich (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie währe es mit nem abwasch-schwamm als entkopplung???

ist mir jetzt grad durch den kopf geschossen als ich durch die küche ging 

jetzt nochmal zur sache mit dem sata stecker: macht das irgendwas wenn die festplatte am selbem netzteilstrang hängt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> macht das irgendwas wenn die festplatte am selbem netzteilstrang hängt?


Ist denen total schnurz.



Fockich schrieb:


> wie währe es mit nem abwasch-schwamm als entkopplung???


Funktionieren tut es, hatte es mal selber so gemacht. Aber der Schwamm ist zu fest. Ein Shoggy oder der gleichen eignet sich besser zum entkoppeln.


----------



## Fockich (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich versuchs mal mit dem schwamm, bis gleich


----------



## Benten (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Fockich (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieder da...
echt nicht schlecht, bringt auf jeden fall mehr als das mousepad

sieht zwar im moment erstma doof aus, aber funtzt...

lg


----------



## darknitro (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Schon mal ins Handbuch geschaut?  => Aquaero 4.00 Handbuch
> ...


 
Hm ne so schlau war ich noch nicht ;D Danke ^^


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> [...] aber befestigungstechnisch ne kleine Fehlkonstruktion.


 Was genau meinst du?



Fockich schrieb:


> wie währe es mit nem abwasch-schwamm als entkopplung???


 2 Tempopackungen gehen auch, die nutze ich selbst auch zur Entkopplung.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?



Bei dieser alten Version des ALC-Deckels sind einige Befestigungsgewinde in sehr dünnen Plexiglasbereiche geschnitten. Die brechen schon vom schief anschauen aus - hab es schon selbst erlebt damit


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Gewinde genau? Ich hab den Deckel aktuell auch in Betrieb und noch keine Probleme feststellen können.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, 

Da es ja jetzt endlich Wasserkühlungen für die MSI 560 GTX TI gibt , möchte ich im nächsten halben Jahr eine Wasserkühlung einbauen. 
Kühlen würde ich gerne die CPU (I7-2600K) und die beiden GPUs (2x560 GTX-TI). Das Gehäuse ist ein NZXT Phantom.



Welche Komponenten könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? Bei den Grafikkarten werde ich die Anfertigungen von Liquid Extasy bestellen.

Wie viele Radiatoren brauche ich denn um das System zu kühlen ? Unterbringen könnte ich einen 360er, einen 120er und einen 240er.



Kosten sollte das ganze so zwischen 300-450 €.
Die beiden Grafikkartenkühler kosten jeweils schonmal 80 €.



Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Luke:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html

Aber mit 150€ wird sich nicht viel machen lassen wenn es sich überhaupt lohnen wird.


----------



## Chris2109 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt der Adapter auf den Auslass der Innovatek HPPS 12V?

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Adapter » Auslass-Adapter auf IG 1/4 Zoll für Eheim 1046


----------



## Luke Skywalker (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				;4287842 schrieb:
			
		

> @Luke:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html
> 
> Aber mit 150€ wird sich nicht viel machen lassen wenn es sich überhaupt lohnen wird.


 
Danke, das beantwortet fast alle meine Fragen, nur 2 hätte ich noch :

1. Eine Aquastream XT Ultra Version sollte doch für ein SLI-System reichen, oder ?
2. Ist ein 360 mm Radiator, ein 240er und ein 120er genug für die CPU und 2 GPUs ?


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Ja
2. Ja aber vielleicht wäre ein Nova günstiger...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Luke Skywalker schrieb:


> Danke, das beantwortet fast alle meine Fragen, nur 2 hätte ich noch :
> 
> 1. Eine Aquastream XT Ultra Version sollte doch für ein SLI-System reichen, oder ?
> 2. Ist ein 360 mm Radiator, ein 240er und ein 120er genug die CPU und 2 GPUs ?


 
1. Ja, ohne Probleme.

2. Ja, problemlos.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten 

Ich werde mir dann mal alle anderen nötigen Teile raussuchen


----------



## Chris2109 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Luke Skywalker schrieb:


> ....
> 2. Ist ein 360 mm Radiator, ein 240er und ein 120er genug für die CPU und 2 GPUs ?...



Willst du die ganzen Radis intern unterbringen oder auch extern montieren? Und wenn ja, wo möchtest du diese im Phatom verbauen?

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Passt der Adapter auf den Auslass der Innovatek HPPS 12V?
> 
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Adapter » Auslass-Adapter auf IG 1/4 Zoll für Eheim 1046



Ja. Aber viele Leute empfehlen die Ausführung mit Sechskant als unproblematischer.




Luke Skywalker schrieb:


> Welche Komponenten könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? Bei den Grafikkarten werde ich die Anfertigungen von Liquid Extasy bestellen.



Wenn du erst in nem halben Jahr kaufen möchtest, solltest du dann die Marktlage nochmal überprüfen. Meine Vermutung: für 160 € + den Verkaufserlös von zwei GTX 560 bekommst du dann auch (knapp) eine 660, die vermutlich genauso flüssiges Zocken ermöglicht, inklusive Kühler und hast mehr Platz im Gehäuse, weniger Stromverbrauch und weniger Hitze abzuführen. (spätestens wenn man dann entsprechend weniger Radiatoren nimmt, ist es günstiger - und unterm Strich bleibt der geringere Verbrauch)



> Unterbringen könnte ich einen 360er, einen 120er und einen 240er.



Kannst du sie auch unabhängig mit kühler Luft versorgen? Sonst nützen sie deutlich weniger.
"Reichen" tut jedenfalls auch ein 240er, solange du keine Anforderungen zur Lüfterdrehzahl nennst. Als "sinnvoll" wird für Multi-GPU i.d.R. ein 1080er angesehen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (7. Juni 2012)

Kurze vorgeschichte.
Ich habe mein case umlakiert und musste dazu meine Wakü auseinander nehem und alles raus holen. Nach dem wieder einbau war der Cpu Kühler extremst verstopft.
Dies hab ich erst gemerkt als alles zusammengebaut war und die Temps komplett aus der Reihe tanzten als zuvor. 
Gut ausgebaut, sauber gemacht, wieder rein, Temps ok.

Nun zum Problem:
mein Laing DDC-1t+ rasselt die ganze Zeit.
Hab sie geschüttel was geht, da gedacht könnte ja Luft drin sein. Hat aber nichts gebracht.
Was mir aufgefallen ist dass sie nicht auf max. Rpm ist.
Max sind 4500rpm.
z.Z. läuft sie ca. 4200-4300Rpm.
Sie läuft übers Nt auf 12V.

Jetzt meine frage ob iventuelle Verstopfungen das Rasseln bzw. den Geschwindigkeitsverlust?


----------



## Luke Skywalker (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Willst du die ganzen Radis intern unterbringen oder auch extern montieren? Und wenn ja, wo möchtest du diese im Phatom verbauen?


 
Ja ich würde sie gerne intern anbringen, und zwar im Deckel, am hinteren Ende und am Boden.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du erst in nem halben Jahr kaufen möchtest, solltest du dann die Marktlage nochmal überprüfen. Meine Vermutung: für 160 € + den Verkaufserlös von zwei GTX 560 bekommst du dann auch (knapp) eine 660, die vermutlich genauso flüssiges Zocken ermöglicht, inklusive Kühler und hast mehr Platz im Gehäuse, weniger Stromverbrauch und weniger Hitze abzuführen. (spätestens wenn man dann entsprechend weniger Radiatoren nimmt, ist es günstiger - und unterm Strich bleibt der geringere Verbrauch)
> 
> 
> Kannst du sie auch unabhängig mit kühler Luft versorgen? Sonst nützen sie deutlich weniger.
> "Reichen" tut jedenfalls auch ein 240er, solange du keine Anforderungen zur Lüfterdrehzahl nennst. Als "sinnvoll" wird für Multi-GPU i.d.R. ein 1080er angesehen.


 

Ja wenn ich sie so wie oben genannt anbringe werden sie doch unabhängig voneinander mit Luft versorgt, oder ?
Es soll keine Silent-Kühlung werden, Hauptsache ist das die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind.

Auf die 660 werde ich auch mal einen Blick werfen sobald sie rauskommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hängt wohl von der Lüfterausrichtung ab. Ich sehe da aber ehrlich gesagt Probleme, denn man kann nicht auf allen Seiten rein bzw. auf allen Seiten rausblasen. Irgendwo muss die Luft auch hingehen bzw. herkommen.


----------



## L-man (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habt ihr schon das neue EK Design gesehen? Grade die Fullcover Graka Kühler sehen fürchterlich aus.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hängt wohl von der Lüfterausrichtung ab. Ich sehe da aber ehrlich gesagt Probleme, denn man kann nicht auf allen Seiten rein bzw. auf allen Seiten rausblasen. Irgendwo muss die Luft auch hingehen bzw. herkommen.


 

In der Front hätte ich noch einen Lüfter zum reinblasen. Die Lüfter an den Radiatoren im Heck und am Deckel würden dann die Luft wieder rausblasen.


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



L-man schrieb:


> habt ihr schon das neue EK Design gesehen? Grade die Fullcover Graka Kühler sehen fürchterlich aus.


 Meinst du das? Find ich persönlich auch nicht besonders schön, aber ich bin mal auf die Leistung gespannt. Bei den Fullcovern hat sich vermutlich nur die Optik verschlechtert (Geschmackssache) und der Arbeitsaufwand erhöht. 

PS: Am schlimmsten finde ich persönlich was sie aus dem Spin Bay gemacht haben.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das Milchiges Plexiglas? Was haben sich die Designer dabei gedacht?

...


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwar ist Design immer Geschmackssache, aber ich denke das war für die große Mehrheit ein absoluter Fehlgriff. Mir gefällt´s jedenfalls auch nicht. Allerdings kann mich auch die Technik bei EK schon länger nicht mehr sonderlich überzeugen - der Supreme mal ausgenommen. 
Die entwickeln sich bei EK irgendwie schon lange nicht weiter, was die Technik angelangt. Außerdem werden imo zu viele Kompromisse allein zugunsten der Fertigungskosten gemacht, die nicht gerade dazu beitragen, dass die Produkte hochwertiger werden (vom Design mal ganz abgesehen - das fand ich vorher schon nicht sonderlich gut).


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max, welche Wasserkühlungs'marke' empfiehlst Du denn persönlich?


----------



## L-man (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Meinst du das? Find ich persönlich auch nicht besonders schön, aber ich bin mal auf die Leistung gespannt. Bei den Fullcovern hat sich vermutlich nur die Optik verschlechtert (Geschmackssache) und der Arbeitsaufwand erhöht.
> 
> PS: Am schlimmsten finde ich persönlich was sie aus dem Spin Bay gemacht haben.


 
nein ich meine hauptsächlich die GPU Kühler die jetzt aussehen wie ein Legostein oder dieser Gumminoppenfußboden.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



L-man schrieb:


> nein ich meine hauptsächlich die GPU Kühler die jetzt aussehen wie ein Legostein oder dieser Gumminoppenfußboden.


 
Das Logo unten Rechts im silberfarbigen Kreis finde ich sehr schön. Leider war das aber auch schon alles. Mit dem Legostein und Gummifußboden gebe ich dir absolut Recht.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> @VJoe2max, welche Wasserkühlungs'marke' empfiehlst Du denn persönlich?


 
Ich empfehle eigentlich überhaupt keine Marke, weil´s nicht auf die Marke sondern auf die Technik ankommt, und weil kein Hersteller in allen Bereichen der Beste ist. 
Meine eigenen Waküs sind und waren immer aus Teilen unterschiedlicher Hersteller und aus Eigenbauten aufgebaut. Eine Wakü nur aus Teilen eines Anbieters aufzubauen führt eigentlich zwangsläufig zu schlechten Kompromissen. 
Natürlich gibt es Hersteller die durchweg für sehr gute Qualität bekannt sind (z.B. Watercool, Koolance, ...), aber auch die können nicht alles perfekt, oder ihre Lieferprogramme umfassen nicht alles was man haben möchte und was ins Konzept passt. Anders herum gibt es selbst von Billigmarken wie Phobya oder Magicool durchaus viele gute Produkte, die man bedenkenlos nutzen kann (es gibt da aber natürlich auch Schrott-Produkte). Andere tendenziell hoch- oder mittelpreisige Hersteller haben meiner Erfahrung nach wiederum ein sehr durchwachsenes Qualitätsniveau (Alphacool, Aquacomputer z.B.). Manche Komponenten sind da absolut Top und andere dafür ein Fall für die Tonne - zumindest für das Preisniveau. Die richtige Kombination macht´s meiner Meinung nach .

Edit: Mit einigen Dingen versorgt man sich btw auch besser auf dem Non-Wakü-Markt - es muss nicht immer alles von Wakü-Marken kommen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat mich überzeugt.  Ich mag gerne viel von einer Marke oder Firma. Aber wenn das wirklich so stimmt dann werde ich deinen Rat beherzigen.

z.B. sind die Kupplungen von Koolance spitze, aber wiederum macht Magicool Preis/Leistungsradiatoren im schlanken Format und Aquacomputer die Aquastream Pumpe.


----------



## StefanStg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
bin gerade dabei eine Wakü eimzubauen. Jetzt stelle ich mir die frage was ich zuerst anschließen soll GPU oder CPU. Vom anschließen her wäre es einfacher wenn ich zuerst meine Graka anschließe. Ich denke mir aber das es bei der CPU mehr sinn macht Sie zuerst anzuschließen weil da das Wasser nicht von der Graka aufgewärmt ist. Oder ist es egal was ich zuerst anschließe weil es kaum einen unterschied macht.


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Juni 2012)

Nehm den einfachen Weg. Die Wassertemperatur im System ist überall fast gleich.


----------



## StefanStg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke. Dann werde ich die Graka zuerst anschließen das ich leichter. Hätte immer gedacht das es am besten ist die CPU als erstes zu nehmen damit sie am Kühlsten ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ok danke. Dann werde ich die Graka zuerst anschließen das ich leichter. Hätte immer gedacht das es am besten ist die CPU als erstes zu nehmen damit sie am Kühlsten ist.


 
Bei der Schlauchverlegung gibt es nur eine Regel: So kurz halten wie möglich.


----------



## Elvis3000 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Bei der Schlauchverlegung gibt es nur eine Regel: So kurz halten wie möglich.



die länge der schläuche gibt sich doch von alleine,da hast du eh keinen oder nur wenig einfluss drauf.und keiner macht da mit absicht loopings weils gut ausschaut......mal abgesehen davon das ein halber meter mehr im system wirklich wurschd ist.lass die schläuche ruhig etwas länger,dann hast du reserven wenn du mal an einem ende bissl abschneiden mußt.

@ kiwi: du bist seit 2monaten dabei und hast 771 beiträge?!....alter schwede.....


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> keiner macht da mit absicht loopings weils gut ausschaut......mal abgesehen davon das ein halber meter mehr im system wirklich wurschd ist.lass die schläuche ruhig etwas länger,dann hast du reserven wenn du mal an einem ende bissl abschneiden mußt.


 
Loopings wären auch mal eine Art von Casemod. 

@StefanStg, du kannst uns gerne deine fertige Wasserkühlung per Bild präsentieren.


----------



## StefanStg (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich gerne machen. Habe gestern den Pc zusammengebaut und danach die wakü verschlaucht. Musste dann mal eine pause mache. Befüllen werde ich heute, mal schauen ob alles dicht ist =D.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Musste dann mal eine pause mache. Befüllen werde ich heute, mal schauen ob alles dicht ist =D.


 
Eine Pause werde ich sicherlich auch machen. 

Welche Farbe des Wassers?

Und @Community, kann man diesen Farbzusatz Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Dye Deep Blue 10ml Mayhems Dye Deep Blue 10ml 30181 ohne Probleme mit diesem Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Dye UV Clear Blue 10ml Mayhems Dye UV Clear Blue 10ml 30182 kombinieren?


----------



## StefanStg (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hier sind nun die Bilder. Wakü war dich und alles hat wunderbar funktioniert . 
@DieMangoKiwi ich habe garkein Farbzusatzt im Wasser weil ich mal im Forum gelesen habe das es Flocken kann. Habe nur Dest. Wasser und *Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning. *Habe dafür Blaue Schläuche dann sieht man das Wasser suwieso nicht. 
Hier mal die Bilder. Ich entschultige mich für das Kabelchaos das bringe ich noch in ordnung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Schlauchdurchmesser sieht man in deinen Bildern? 

Es würde sehr schön aussehen, wenn du zusätzlich zum blauen Innenleben die Kabel Schwarz-Blau sleeven würdest. Damit hättest du dein Kabelchaos nicht nur beseitigt, sondern obendrauf auch noch schön gemacht.


----------



## StefanStg (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben Durchmesser von 16/10. 
Habe noch nie gesleevt. Jetzt bin ich erstmal froh das alles dicht ist und ich den CPU beim rendern richtig ausreizen kann . Aber das mit dem sleeven werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten vill mache ich das nächsten Monat.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sieht aus wie ein Shinobi. Ist das die Version mit Sichtfenster? Wenn Ja, macht Sleeven den PC um einiges schöner. 
Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, kannst du dir auch fertige Sleeves kaufen.

Wenn ich mir meinen PC kaufe, werde ich erst mal schauen ob alles funktioniert, und dann erst die Wasserkühlung einbauen. Aber dann mit transparenten Schläuchen und Blau/Türkisem Wasser.


----------



## StefanStg (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist das Shinobi XL. Für das gibt es leider noch kein Seitenfenster soll aber bald eins rauskommen dann werde ich es mir kaufen. Glaube ich werde mir mal ein paar Sleeves kaufen und probiere es mal. 

Auch keine schlechte idee mit Blau/Türkisem Wasser. Bei mir sind es die Schläuche wo die Farbe machen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir das mal an: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Shinobi XL Big-Tower - schwarz Window

Bei Sleeves empfehle ich mdpc-x.de, die Sleeves sind günstig, sehr hochwertig und der Shop ist höchst sympathisch.

Blau/Türkisem Wasser mit 12 Blauen LED's in der Decke und 2x3mm LED's im CPU-Kühler (Grün). Wenn mir das mal zu satt wird habe ich noch UV-LED's in den Startlöchern und die Schläuche sind UV-aktiv.


----------



## StefanStg (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na toll bei mir gab es das noch nicht wie ich es bestellt habe. Naja dann muss ich mir mal das Seitenteil bestellen kostet ja nicht die Welt. Denke für deinen Tipp da werde ich mal drauf gehen. 
Das schaut bestimmt nicht schlecht aus musst dann mal bilder zeigen. Wie weit bist du mit deinen PC schon und welche Komponenten willst du verwenden


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Das schaut bestimmt nicht schlecht aus musst dann mal bilder zeigen. Wie weit bist du mit deinen PC schon und welche Komponenten willst du verwenden


 
Der PC wird ein 1150 Sockel und Haswell CPU haben. Den PC habe ich demzufolge dann leider erst Mitte des nächsten Jahres. Werde dazu aber ein Tagebuch machen. Und ein eigenes Tutorials für's Sleeven und Zusammenbauen eines PC's.

Kühlen werde ich dann GPU, CPU und MB mit 420er und 140er Radiator intern.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Lüftersteuerung ist heute gekommen und die Folie hab ich mir im Baumarkt besorgt. Hier mal ein Foto wie es jetzt ausschaut. Anschließen werde ich sie nachher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris2109, unten ist eine UV-Kathode? Sind die Schläuche denn UV-aktiv? Der lange Schlauch sieht in der Mitte nämlich so aus, als wenn er keine Reaktion zeigt.

Das mit der Folie sieht klasse aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> unten ist eine UV-Kathode? Sind die Schläuche denn UV-aktiv?


2x ja.



> Der lange Schlauch sieht in der Mitte nämlich so aus, als wenn er keine Reaktion zeigt.


Das restliche Licht ist zu hell, damit man die UV Reaktion sieht.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So und was soll ich jetzt antworten?

KingPiranhas hat alles beantwortet^^

Kann ich dich als Sekretär einstellen?^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris, kannst du mal Bilder zeigen, wie der PC in Dunkelheit ausschaut? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zettiii (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht gut aus, allerdings finde ich übertönen die Lüfter die Kathoden  Hast mal mit anderen probiert ? Vielleicht oben noch eine Kathode ?


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der Kathode war erstmal nur ein Versuch um zu schauen, wie die Schläuche mit UV wirken.

Wenn ich mir nächsten Monat den Kühler für die Phantom bestelle, dann werde ich gleich UV-Led´s mitbestellen,damit es gleichmäßiger ist.

Hier noch 2 Bilder vom Einbau des 240er Radis eben. Musste noch 2 zusätzliche Löcher bohren, da der Abstand zwischen beiden 120ern in der Front zu groß war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde, damit UV richtig wirkt, müssen jegliche Lichter im PC dafür aus sein.

Aber mal schauen wie es aussieht wenn du es gleichmäßiger verteilst, vielleicht hilft das auch schon.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich könnt grad schon wieder wahnsinnig werden. Habe soeben den ersten Riss im AGB im Deckel entdecken können...Was soll ich nun machen?

Als AGB hab ich den MagiCool 150

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehlter Magicool Plexiac 150 Ausgleichsbehlter 45095


----------



## orange619 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Algenbildung, ist das Problem sehr akut, wenn man zum Beispiel reines dest. Wasser benutzt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orange619 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit Algenbildung, ist das Problem sehr akut, wenn man zum Beispiel reines dest. Wasser benutzt?



Es sind keine nachweisbaren Fälle von Algenbildung bekannt, siehe auch den Erfahrungssammelthread zu dest. Wasser pur.




Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ich könnt grad schon wieder wahnsinnig werden. Habe soeben den ersten Riss im AGB im Deckel entdecken können...Was soll ich nun machen?



1. Schritt: Editierfunktion kennenlernen 
2. Schritt: Beim Händler kennenlernen.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sry wegen nicht Edit^^... Naja beim Händler ist nicht viel. Hab ihn hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft. Aber wie kann das einfach so passieren? Ich hab den Deckel nicht sonderlich fest angezogen geschweige denn war meine Wassertemp. besonderen Schwankungen ausgesetzt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


Einige Chemikalien (z.B. Ethanol) belasten Plexi zusätzlich (sollten aber in einer Wakü nicht vorkommen), aber normalerweise ist mechanische Belastung die Ursache. Minderwertiges und/oder falsch bearbeitetes Plexi ist da zum Teil recht empfindlich.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sind keine nachweisbaren Fälle von Algenbildung bekannt, siehe auch den Erfahrungssammelthread zu dest. Wasser pur.


 
Also kann man auch getrost Destilliertes Wasser nehmen? Wobei bei "Wasserkühlungswasser" immer dabei steht: Ultra stark gefiltert, viel reiner als Destilliertes Wasser. - Sind solche Aussagen ernst zu nehmen, oder nur Marketing?

Kann man eigentlich in Destilliertes Wasser ohne Probleme Mayhems Dye Deep Blue und Mayhems Dye UV Clear in Kombination hinzufügen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wird in Waküshops z.T. "besonders" reines dest. Wasser verkauft, ja. Ob diese Aussagen stimmen, weiß ich nicht - echtes Bidestillat enthält definitiv weniger Fremdkörper, als das deionisierte Wasser, was normalerweise als "dest." im Super-/Baumarkt steht und auch mit einer guten Umkehrosmosanlage lässt sich besseres schaffen. Es ist aber definitiv sinnlos, sowas für Wasserkühlungen zu nehmen, denn Kontakt mit Staub beim Einfüllen und den Metalloberflächen der Kühler selbst sorgt so oder so für eine gewisse Ionenkonzentration. Echtes Reinstwasser in der Halbleiterherstellung ist sogar so aggressiv, dass man es nicht lagern kann und spezielle Leitungen benötigt, damit es aus denen nicht gleich wieder Verunreinigungen aufnimmt.
Ich für meinen Teil nutze jedenfalls seit Jahren dest. pur und habe nichts zu meckern.

Leute, die Farbzusätze verwenden, meckern dagegen für gewöhnlich um so mehr - sonst kann ich zur letzten Frage mangels Erfahrung nichts sagen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wird in Waküshops z.T. "besonders" reines dest. Wasser verkauft, ja. Ob diese Aussagen stimmen, weiß ich nicht - echtes Bidestillat enthält definitiv weniger Fremdkörper, als das deionisierte Wasser, was normalerweise als "dest." im Super-/Baumarkt steht und auch mit einer guten Umkehrosmosanlage lässt sich besseres schaffen. Es ist aber definitiv sinnlos, sowas für Wasserkühlungen zu nehmen, denn Kontakt mit Staub beim Einfüllen und den Metalloberflächen der Kühler selbst sorgt so oder so für eine gewisse Ionenkonzentration. Echtes Reinstwasser in der Halbleiterherstellung ist sogar so aggressiv, dass man es nicht lagern kann und spezielle Leitungen benötigt, damit es aus denen nicht gleich wieder Verunreinigungen aufnimmt.
> Ich für meinen Teil nutze jedenfalls seit Jahren dest. pur und habe nichts zu meckern.
> 
> Leute, die Farbzusätze verwenden, meckern dagegen für gewöhnlich um so mehr - sonst kann ich zur letzten Frage mangels Erfahrung nichts sagen


 
Danke für die gute Erklärung.

Schade, die Mayhems Farbzusätze geben auf Bildern und Videos gute Ergebnisse und da das Deep Blue nicht UV-aktiv ist, dachte ich, dies auch gleich mit dem UV Clear zu kombinieren. (Würde denn UV-aktives Wasser mit UV-Schlauch für eine schöne Reaktion sorgen, wenn im Inneren 48x4mm UV-LED's werkeln?)


----------



## Timmynator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil nutze jedenfalls seit Jahren dest. pur und habe nichts zu meckern.



Welches destillierte Wasser denn nun? Das richtige, oder das "destillierte" aus dem Baumarkt?


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das aus dem Baumarkt - noch reineres ist nichts als Geldschneiderei und hat keinerlei positiven Effekt. Ruyven hat´s doch schon ausführlichst erklärt.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das aus dem Baumarkt - noch reineres ist nichts als Geldschneiderei und hat keinerlei positiven Effekt. Ruyven hat´s doch schon ausführlichst erklärt.


 
Sind dann nicht auch die Biozide Geldschneiderei? Bilden sich denn Mikroorganismen, wenn die Schläuche längere Zeit Sonnenstrahlen ausgeliefert sind?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bilden sich denn Mikroorganismen, wenn die Schläuche längere Zeit Sonnenstrahlen ausgeliefert sind?


Nein. Ausser es sind vorher Verunreinigungen in den Schlauch gelangt. In einer Wakü sorgt u.a. der Kupferanteil dafür das sich weder Algen noch sonstiges Zeug entstehen kann


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Biozide sind in einer Wakü nicht nötig - Korrosionsschutz hat hingegen schon seinen Sinn .
Mikroorganismen bilden sich nicht. Sie können sie nicht nur vermehren wo sie bereits vorhanden sind und erträglich lebensbedingungen vorfinden. Sie entstehen nicht aus Luft und Liebe. In Waküs sind Mikroorganismen eine extreme Ausnahmeerscheinung. Kommt eigentlich so gut wie nie vor. Das meiste was von Usern oft als Algen o. Ä. bezeichnet wird, sind schlicht Korrosionsprodukte (grünliche Ablagerungen entstehen z.B. gern als Korrosionsprodukt von Kupfer). Algen und Bakterien findet man in geschlossen Wakü-Kreisläufen die mit destilliertem Wasser befüllt wurden eigentlich nie. Dafür sind die Bedingungen einfach zu schlecht, selbst wenn einzlne Zellen beim Zusammenbau rein gekommen sein sollte. Die Kupferoberflächen der Kühler wirken selbst schon als Biozid.

Edit. too late...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man auf Korrosionsschutz verzichten, wenn vernickelte Kühler verwendet werden? Oder ist ein Korrosionsschutz Pflicht?

Bei Aquatuning finde ich 2 Korrosionsschutzkonzentrate, diese sind leicht bräunlich. Färben die stark ein oder kann ich das mit Mayhems Dye übertönen?

Und Danke für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen von euch.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Wie starte ich ein PC direkt am Mobo.
Mein Problem ist das ich bei meinem Z68 Pro 3-M die Anleitung nicht finde UBS deshalb nicht weiß was die richtigen Pinsel sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Kann man auf Korrosionsschutz verzichten, wenn vernickelte Kühler verwendet werden? Oder ist ein Korrosionsschutz Pflicht?



Siehe oben: Vjoe sagt immer "Ja". Mein System sagt immer "Nein" 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie starte ich ein PC direkt am Mobo.
> Mein Problem ist das ich bei meinem Z68 Pro 3-M die Anleitung nicht finde UBS deshalb nicht weiß was die richtigen Pinsel sind.


 
Normalerweise sollten die pwr sw Pins für den Frontschalter auch auf dem Board beschriftet sein. Ansonsten kann man Handbücher auch runterladen. RTFM FTW


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

Dort steht halt nicht PWR SWR, da steht nur PWRBTN. Deswegen weiß ich nicht wo hin damit. Auch nicht wie rum


----------



## Benten (10. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dort steht halt nicht PWR SWR, da steht nur PWRBTN. Deswegen weiß ich nicht wo hin damit. Auch nicht wie rum



Soviel wie Power Button


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Vjoe sagt immer "Ja". Mein System sagt immer "Nein"


 
Ich werde zur Sicherheit einfach Korrosionsschutz benutzen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Sofern Korrosionsschutz keine Nachteile hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snake: Und die Richtung ist egal, es wird ja einfach nur ein Kontkt hergestellt. (kann man auch mit nem Schraubenzieher)

@benten: Er kostet Geld und in den meisten Fällen ist die Mische anschließend Sondermüll. Wenn man selten wechselnd ist das natürlich kein größeres Ärgerniss.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Kann man auf Korrosionsschutz verzichten, wenn vernickelte Kühler verwendet werden? Oder ist ein Korrosionsschutz Pflicht?
> 
> Bei Aquatuning finde ich 2 Korrosionsschutzkonzentrate, diese sind leicht bräunlich. Färben die stark ein oder kann ich das mit Mayhems Dye übertönen?
> 
> Und Danke für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen von euch.


 
Von diesen "speziellen" Konzentraten rate ich ab - das Zeug ist bekannt dafür auszuflocken. Habe damit auch schon selbst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Besser fährt man z.B. mit Innoprotect IP, Aquacomputer DoubleProtect oder Glysantin G48 Konzentrat in einer Verdünnung von 1:20 bis 1:25. Diese Korrosionschutzmittel sind recht bewährt, wobei G48 natürlich die günstigere Alternative ist. Wenn man nur Kupfer und Nickel im Kreislauf hat kann man mit recht geringen Konzentrationen arbeiten, was auch Schlauchtrübungen minimiert. Ein weiterer Vorteil vom Einsatz dieser gyklolbasierten Korrosionsschutzmittel ist die verbesserte Schmierwirkung für die Pumpenlager (führt zu weniger Verschleiß und oft auch zu geringeren Lautstärke) 

Von Farbzusätzen würde ich prinzipiell Abstand nehmen. Völlig egal von welchem Hersteller - damit gibt´s früher oder später eigentlich immer Probleme. 

In einem Kreislauf der nur Kupfer und Nickel enthält ist Korrosionsschutz zwar nicht zwingend nötig, aber früher oder später muss man dann zumindest mit unschön angelaufenen Kühlern leben. Auf lange Frist gibt es mit jeder Metallkombination Korrosionserscheinungen und wenn´s blöd läuft sogar Schäden die daraus resultieren. Wenn einen das nicht stört kann man mit Kupfer und Nickel auch Aqua dest. ohne Korrosiosschutz nutzen (auch wenn ich das niemandem rate). Zur Zeit habe ich zwar selbst keinen Korrosionsschutz drin, aber das ändert sich noch (System ist noch nicht ganz fertig).
Zwingend ist Korrosionschutz, allerdings wenn Alu im Kreislauf ist - und dann auch besser nicht zu knapp.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft wieder.
Wobei ich denke das meine GPU kaputt ist, damit habe ich den Kühler ganz umsonst gekauft.

Außer ich besorge mir eine 6970 im Design Typ 2, aber ich habe eigentlich kein Geld.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

360er EKWB und 240er Alphacool Slim ausreichend für i5 2500k + GTX 570 Phantom oder lieber noch nen 120er Radi mit dazunehmen=?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> 360er EKWB und 240er Alphacool Slim ausreichend für i5 2500k + GTX 570 Phantom oder lieber noch nen 120er Radi mit dazunehmen=?


 
Das reicht, damit hast du dann 5 120er die kühlen.

Vor allem, da einer deiner beiden Radiatoren frische Luft bekommt.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht das auch für Silent?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Reicht das auch für Silent?


 
Wenn du nicht übertaktest auf jeden Fall. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie das mit 4,5GHz aussieht.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin nicht so der OC freund. Die Zeiten sind vorbei^^


----------



## Benten (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Bin nicht so der OC freund. Die Zeiten sind vorbei^^


 
Leichtes Overclocking geht immer 
Solange man nicht das letzte herrausholen will, machts doch das System nur schneller und das bei gleicher Stabilität 
Ich wüsste bis auf möglichen Garantieverlust nicht was gegen minimales Overclocking spricht 

Zum Thema, ich habe für meine beiden GTX 470 OCed und meinen Core i7 920 @ 4,25 Ghz "nur" zwei 360er am werkeln und die Lüfter darauf laufen auch nur selten, und das bei maximal 33°C Wassertemperatur 
Daher sollte deins locker reichen!
Bei mir wird sich noch ein 480er Quad dazugesellen um unter 30°C zu bleiben


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Zeit hab ich nur die CPU dran und die ist im idle bei 27°C und bei Prime dann bei ca 36°C


----------



## Benten (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut tempsensor vom Wasser oder meinst du laut Software?


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut CoreTemp


----------



## Benten (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du dich nicht wirklich gut drauf verlassen, wie du hoffentlich weißt, am besten du misst deine Wassertemperatur, die sagt dir deutlich mehr darüber aus!


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Röhren-AGB könnt ihr mir vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis empfehlen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Welchen Röhren-AGB könnt ihr mir vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis empfehlen?


 
Wieso hattest du dich denn für den MagiCool entschieden? Es ist bekannt, dass dieser minderwertiger ist, als andere.

Die EKWB AGB's schneiden in vielen Tests sehr gut ab.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der war hier günstig im Angebot. Hab bisher keinen Tests zu Röhren AGB´s gefunden.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Test: Röhren Ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## SauGurke (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grad meine Wakü im Zalman Z9 Gehäuse getestet. 
Wassertemperatur Idle / Last :  21°C/28°C  ( Prime und FurMark )

Bilder folgen bald , ist noch alles ein wenig verwurschtelt.


----------



## Chris2109 (11. Juni 2012)

Wie viel Radi fläche und welche Komponenten sind verbaut bei dir?


----------



## SauGurke (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1x360 Slim 3 Blasend
1x240 Slim Sandwich

GTX 680 und i5 2500K


----------



## Chris2109 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sandwich? Heißt das dann nicht, dass bei dir 2x 240mm verbaut sind?


----------



## SauGurke (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne 2 Noctuas die Frischluft ansaugen und 2 LED Lüfter auf der anderen seite montiert.


----------



## Benten (11. Juni 2012)

SauGurke schrieb:
			
		

> Grad meine Wakü im Zalman Z9 Gehäuse getestet.
> Wassertemperatur Idle / Last :  21°C/28°C  ( Prime und FurMark )
> 
> Bilder folgen bald , ist noch alles ein wenig verwurschtelt.



Erstens ist es wichtig bei welcher Lüfterdrehzahl, dann noch bei welcher Raumtemperatur und ob in oder extern 
Meine Wassertemperatur liegt bei 50% Drehzahl und den oben genannten Daten bei 30 Grad, bei 23 Grad Raumtemperatur.
Also gemessen wurde durch Prime und furmark mit einem Aquacomputer wassersensor!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SauGurke schrieb:


> Ne 2 Noctuas die Frischluft ansaugen und 2 LED Lüfter auf der anderen seite montiert.


 
Eine ziemlich gute Idee, so kann man auch schwache LED-Lüfter an einen Radiator montieren und hat trotzdem sehr gute Leistungen.

Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Uter (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Sandwich? Heißt das dann nicht, dass bei dir 2x 240mm verbaut sind?


 Rein logisch, ja. Seit Kompaktkühlungen populär sind wurde der Begriff aber etwas aufgeweicht und vermehrt für eine Doppelbestückung mit Lüftern verwendet.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Rein logisch, ja. Seit Kompaktkühlungen populär sind wurde der Begriff aber etwas aufgeweicht und vermehrt für eine Doppelbestückung mit Lüftern verwendet.


 
Kann man dies problemlos auch passiv betreiben? Und selbst Mit Lüftern müssten doch mindestens 4 verwendet werden, oder reicht der Druck von 2 Lüftern um durch 2 Radiatoren hindurchzupusten.


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Kann man dies problemlos auch passiv betreiben? Und selbst Mit Lüftern müssten doch mindestens 4 verwendet werden, oder reicht der Druck von 2 Lüftern um durch 2 Radiatoren hindurchzupusten.


 
Schau einfach mal hier rein:

[User-Review] Radi-Sandwiches... sehr viele davon


----------



## SauGurke (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am 360 Radi sind 4  LED Zalmänner  mit 430 RPM = unhörbar.
Die Noctuas( NF-P12)  mit 500 RPM genauso wie die LEDs von Aerocool, ebenfalls unhörbar.

Teuer war das nich da ich das zeug irgendwo nutzlos rumliegen hatte.

Zimmertemp lag bei 19-20°C, war morgens.
Das lauteste in meinen System ist mit abstand die WD Caviar Black. Pumpe is bei offenem Gehäuse leicht hörbar, aber es fehlt ja noch die Plexiabdeckung sowie die Seitenteile vom Case.

Eigentlich Geil für einen umgebauten Midi-Case mit Wakü.


----------



## mfg_XX (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
Ich würde gerne mal wissen welchen lüfter ihr mir empfehlt.
Ich möchte 9 Lüfter an diesem MORA Radiator befestigen welcher außen an Casewand befestigt werden soll.
In dem Gehause (Corsair 800D) soll oben dieser 3er radi rein.
Es sollen insgesamt 6 Lüfter (ink. 3er Radi-lüfter) in das Gehäuse.
Im Gehause würde ich 6X diesen Lüfter verwenden. Oder besser 3X den BeQuiet und 3X diesen für den Radi oben.
Für den MORA würde ich 9X diesen Lüfter nehmen.
Sind dieser und dieser lüfter nur eine vorgedrosselte variante dieses Lüfters oder ist da noch ein unterschied.
Dann würde ich den schnellsten nehmen(kostet auch gleichviel), denn die kommen sowiso an eine Lüftersteuerung.
Oder ist es besser überall die BeQuiet nehmen? Oder besser überall NB
Es soll für ultrasilent sein. Die Radi Fläche reicht locker für das System also müssen sie nicht schnell drehen.

danke im Vorraus.

mfg


----------



## ConCAD (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für nen Radi sind die BeQuiet-Lüfter nicht besonders geeignet, nimm da lieber die BlackSilentPro. Bei denen würd es auch reichen, zB den mit nur 1200rpm zu nehmen, da aufgrund der großen Radifläche sowieso die Lüfter gar nicht bis nur sehr langsam drehen müssen, somit sind 1700rpm weder nötig noch sinnvoll. Und ja, die genannten Noiseblocker-Lüfter unterscheiden sich nur in der Drehzahl.


----------



## mfg_XX (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nehme dann die schnellsten wenn sie sich nur in der Drehzal unterscheiden,denn dann kann ich bei extemen übetakten alles schön cool halten. Is ja an ner Lüfterseuerung.
Im Case überall BeQuiet oder oben am Padi NB oder überall NB (währe ja schicker).
Gibt es noch bessere und leisere Radi taugliche silentlüfter?

danke schanmal für antworten


----------



## ConCAD (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mag schon sein, dass du die Lüfter an ner Steuerung betreibst, allerdings ist es halt so, dass ein Lüfter mit 1700rpm @12V auch eine höhere Minimaldrehzahl hat als zB einer mit 700rpm @12V. Zu sehen ist das ganz gut in diesem und diesem Review. 

Ansonsten - ich würde überall NB verbauen, auch der Optik wegen, damit alles homogen aussieht.


----------



## mfg_XX (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nehme ich überall diesen.
Vielen Dank.

mfg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@mfg_XX, welche Hardware möchtest du denn damit kühlen? Mit 12x 140mm sollte so ziemlich alles möglich sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Chris2109 (12. Juni 2012)

Mein neuer AGB von ekwb ist da aber ich bekomme den Deckel nicht ab. Hab es schon mit Gummi und mit Lederhandschuhen probiert der zückt sich kein mm, was kann ich noch tun?---


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Mein neuer AGB von ekwb ist da aber ich bekomme den Deckel nicht ab. Hab es schon mit Gummi und mit Lederhandschuhen probiert der zückt sich kein mm, was kann ich noch tun?---


 
erwärmen!......in heißem wasser erwärmen und dann nochmal probiern den deckel abzuschrauben.


----------



## Uter (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ mfg_XX:
Du willst über 200€ für die Lüfter ausgeben? Dir ist bewusst, dass irgendwo der Punkt erreicht ist, ab dem sich weitere Lüfter nicht mehr rentieren? Ein 420er z.B. kann problemlos von einem gleich schnellen Gehäuselüfter versorgt werden. Der 420er Mora reicht aber für praktisch jedes System aus oder wie viel W willst du abführen? 
An sich sind die PK2 aber die beste Wahl.  Denk an das Einlaufen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reich ein Nova 1080 aus um einen 2500K passiv zu kühlen?

Und soll ich den Radi einfach absaugen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Der 420er Mora reicht aber für praktisch jedes System aus oder wie viel W willst du abführen?


 
Also reicht ein 420er problemlos für CPU + GPU aus, und ist dabei noch silent?


----------



## mfg_XX (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 
@DieMangoKiwi :
Hardwear wird noch nicht veraten bin noch beim planen des Projektes .
und der MORA ist einer der nur 9 Lüfter kann.
1 fur HDD´s und SSD
2 im Gehause für leichten Luftzug
9 am MORA
(3 oben im Gehäuse für Radi) erstmal 1er weil Radi erstmal gespart wird um zu testen wie mobil ich mit MORA an der Seitenwand bin.

@Uter :
Ich weis das die radifläche etwas überdemensioniert ist, deswegen lasse ich erstmal den 420er Radi im Deckel Weg.
Die Idee mit dem 420er kam mir nur, weil ich denke , dass ich den PC nicht übertaktet auf LAn-Partis ohne MORA kühlen kann.
Der währe mir beim mitnehmen etwas gros und schwer. Den soll man dann mit einer Schnellkuplung abkoppeln können.

Ich bin ultrasilent-fan und so muss eben das ganze System mit teuren Silentlüfter uns nem Mora laufen. Hoffen Passiv bei office, Internet, Musikhören, minecarft.....

mfg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mfg_XX schrieb:


> @DieMangoKiwi :
> Hardwear wird noch nicht veraten bin noch beim planen des Projektes .


 
Wirst du denn ein Tagebuch hier im Forum veröffentlichen, sobald es soweit ist?


----------



## mfg_XX (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar Tagebuch wirds geben.
Erstma kommt aber noch mein jetziger PC ran mit modding,denn der wird auch noch weiter verwendet
Hab da^^ noch was dazu geschrieben 

mfg


----------



## Uter (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Also reicht ein 420er problemlos für CPU + GPU aus, und ist dabei noch silent?


 Kommt auf die GPU und die Ansprüche an. Bei einer GTX 670 sollte es keine Probleme geben, bei einer GTX 480 sieht die Sache schon anders aus.



mfg_XX schrieb:


> 1 fur HDD´s und SSD


SSDs brauchen keine Kühlung und mit ungedämmten HDDs wird es nichts mit ultrasilent. Wie wärs mit einer Dämmung mit integriertem Wasserkühler oder komplettem Verzicht auf interne HDDs?



mfg_XX schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem 420er kam mir nur, weil ich denke , dass ich den PC nicht übertaktet auf LAn-Partis ohne MORA kühlen kann.


 Dann nehm lieber einen Radi, der auf schnelle Lüfter ausgelegt ist + entsprechende Lüfter und lass sie nur dann laufen, wenn sie nicht stören oder unbedingt nötig sind.


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Einbau einer WaKü in ein Phantom 410 bzw weiß was da möglich ist und was nicht?


PS: Hab über mein EKWB-AGB gesiegt und konnte heute alles verbauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Reich ein Nova 1080 aus um einen 2500K passiv zu kühlen?



Ja.
(aber nicht zwingend mit Traumtemperaturen. Horizontale Montage dürfte 2-3 K besser sein, als vertikale)



> Und soll ich den Radi einfach absaugen?



Zwecks Entstaubung? Kann man machen. Aber man muss recht nah ran und dann sehr vorsichtig sein, damit man die Lamellen nicht verbeult. Freiblasen ist bequemer (geht aber natürlich nur draußen)




mfg_XX schrieb:


> 1 fur HDD´s und SSD
> 2 im Gehause für leichten Luftzug
> 9 am MORA
> (3 oben im Gehäuse für Radi) erstmal 1er weil Radi erstmal gespart wird um zu testen wie mobil ich mit MORA an der Seitenwand bin.



Wenn du drei Radilüfter + Netzteil raussaugen lässt, dann sollte mehr als genug kühle Luft nachströmen (ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass die Hauptwärmeproduzenten eh alles an den Mora abliefern?)


----------



## mfg_XX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				Uter schrieb:
			
		

> SSDs brauchen keine Kühlung und mit ungedämmten HDDs wird es nichts mit ultrasilent. Wie wärs mit einer Dämmung mit integriertem Wasserkühler oder komplettem Verzicht auf interne HDDs?
> 
> 
> Dann nehm lieber einen Radi, der auf schnelle Lüfter ausgelegt ist + entsprechende Lüfter und lass sie nur dann laufen, wenn sie nicht stören oder unbedingt nötig sind.


Im Corsair 800D werden die Platten und SSD s insgesamt 4 forne reingeschoben. Da is nichts mit Dämmen. Aber weil der ganze Case mit BeQuiet Dämmung gedämmt wird wird das denke ich nicht so schlimm. Und ich werde das ganze system und Spiele ja auf ner SSD haben und so schließe ich die DateHDD in einem externem gedämmten Gehäuse 3.0 Gehäuse an wenn benötigt. Sonst kompletter HDD Verzicht. Ich will nur die Option offen halten fals jemand eine mitbringt oder ich ne alte einlesen muss ich die heißen Platten dann kühlen kann. Die Platten Halter ohne forderen Ausgang wo man Dämmen könnte. Bau ich für Pumpenplatz ab.
^^^^
Keine integrierte radi erstmal nur Mora par Lüfter im Gehäuse eben diese


			
				mfg_XX schrieb:
			
		

> 1 fur HDD´s und SSD
> 2 im Gehause für leichten Luftzugi
> 9 am MORA
> (3 oben im Gehäuse für Radi) erstmal 1er weil Radi erstmal gespart wird um zu testen wie mobil ich mit MORA an der Seitenwand bin.


und alles NB Black silent Pro pk2 mit 1200rpm

Wenn ich damit mobil genug bin und die Lautstärke ok ist kommt oben kein radi mehr rein.

Ich hoffe ich habe. Damit auch deine Fragen beantwortet ruyven_marcaran
Edit: Die abwährme von GraKa CPU Landet beim mora mb und Co werden meiner Meinung nach genug vom Luftzug im Gehäuse gekühlt. alle Lüfter sind nartürlich an einer Steuerung und laufen so leise wie möglich ( besonders die im Gehäuse.).Denke der läuft bei Office und Web und Co passiv.
mfg


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Pumpe könnt ihr mir für einen Mora3 (4x180mm) empfehlen? Lüfter werden über Steuerung geregelt. Pumpe sollte möglichst leise sein. Im Kreislauf ist CPU und GPU mit verbaut.


----------



## Uter (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mfg_XX schrieb:


> Aber weil der ganze Case mit BeQuiet Dämmung gedämmt wird wird das denke ich nicht so schlimm. Und ich werde das ganze system und Spiele ja auf ner SSD haben und so schließe ich die DateHDD in einem externem gedämmten Gehäuse 3.0 Gehäuse an wenn benötigt. Sonst kompletter HDD Verzicht.


D.h. du hast keine einzige Geräuschquelle mehr im Gehäuse (nur noch die Gehäuse- und Radilüfter), aber willst das ganze Gehäuse dämmen? Ich hoffe du machst das wegen der Optik und erhoffst dir keinen Effekt davon. 



mfg_XX schrieb:


> Ich will nur die Option offen halten fals jemand eine mitbringt oder ich ne alte einlesen muss ich die heißen Platten dann kühlen kann.


Für kurzzeitigen Betrieb (und in diesem Fall würde ich auch einen Monat als kurzzeitig bezeichnen) brauchen HDDs sicher keine Kühlung. Es gibt genug Rechner, die keinen einzigen Gehäuselüfter haben ohne, dass die HDDs extrem leiden. Eine gewisse Temperatur ist für HDDs bekanntlich sogar vorteilhaft.



mfg_XX schrieb:


> Bau ich für Pumpenplatz ab.


 Welche Pumpe willst du eigentlich nutzen?


----------



## mfg_XX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter
Ich muss oft alte Daten einlesen und die Platten laufen dann AK 48h.
Pumpe: Aquasteam XT-Ultra von Aquacomputer
Dämmung: 1. Wegen Der netten optic von BeQuiet Dämmung 2. Etwas weniger pumpengereusch (soll auf einen shogi sandwitch) 3. Bisschen (ok ein winziges bischen) weniger nt und lüfterlärm 
@Chis2109 AquastreamXT-Ultra Von Aquacomputer 

MfG


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum ist die AquastreamXT-Ultra weniger Sinnvoll als die Standard-Version?

Die Ultra hat doch noch Temperatursensoren dabei, das ist für mich ein wichtiger Grund. Oder kann man auf eine andere Weise günstiger/besser die Wassertemperatur nachlesen.


----------



## ConCAD (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der in der Aquastream verbaute Temp-Sensor ist recht ungenau. Eine Differenz von 5-6K ist da ganz normal. Darum würde ich auf jeden Fall auf einen separaten Wassertemp-Sensor setzen.


----------



## mfg_XX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich baue noch einen externen an.
Und externer Durchfluss sensor.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Der in der Aquastream verbaute Temp-Sensor ist recht ungenau. Eine Differenz von 5-6K ist da ganz normal. Darum würde ich auf jeden Fall auf einen separaten Wassertemp-Sensor setzen.


 
Was kannst du denn da mit drum und dran empfehlen?

Und welcher Durchflusssensor wird empfohlen?


----------



## mfg_XX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DieMangoKiwi

Also
Durchfluss sensor Hier
Dazu Kabel Hier 
Empfele dazu den Filter Hier 
Dieses sind beides gute Temperatursensoren Hier und Hier

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mfg_XX schrieb:


> @Uter
> Ich muss oft alte Daten einlesen und die Platten laufen dann AK 48h.



Sequentielle Zugriffe (wie sie beim kopieren großer Datenmengen ja quasi ausschließlich stattfinden), belasten Platten kaum. Drehen tun sie ja sowieso immer und die Arme werden kaum bewegt.



> Dämmung: 1. Wegen Der netten optic von BeQuiet Dämmung 2. Etwas weniger pumpengereusch (soll auf einen shogi sandwitch)



Da dämm lieber gezielt die Pumpe. Eine Dämmung wird durch Öffnungen massiv geschwächt und im Gegensatz zur Pumpe selbst kannst du ein Gehäuse nicht ohne Öffnungen dämmen.



> 3. Bisschen (ok ein winziges bischen) weniger nt und lüfterlärm



Wenn du Gehäuselüfter"lärm" einsparen willst, solltest du -siehe oben- erstmal die Zahl der Gehäuselüfter reduzieren. Netzteil + 1 reicht mehr als aus.




mfg_XX schrieb:


> Ich baue noch einen externen an.
> Und externer Durchfluss sensor.


 
Und +powerAMP und +irgend eine sekundäre Lösung, die die Gehäuselüfter unabhängig vom Mora regelt?
Bei deinem System ist eine Aquaero eindeutig die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Stiffmeister (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

Hab 2 Fragen, aber erstmal zur Ausgangssituation:

bin besitzer einer Aquastream XT Pumpe und eines Aqaero 5 und möchte beide miteinander und mit dem Board verbinden.

1. ist dies das Kabel, mit dem ich die Xt Pumpe und das Aquaero verbinde?
2. es geht um die internen USB Anschlüsse: mein Board hat nur 2 interne USB Anschlüsse (jeder Anschluss besteht aus 2 Reihen) das AC Kabel is aber nur eine Reihe mit 4 Anschlüssen
Da der Anschluss des Kabels an den AC Geräten ja aufgedruckt ist, hab ich damit auch kein Problem, aber wie am Board Anschliessen (Kabel selbst is ja nur eine Reihe)
Kann ich beide Kabel an einem Anschluss anschliessen?

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.....


----------



## Casper0011 (13. Juni 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage.
Ich überlege mir nen Heatkiller GPU-X³ Core LC zu kaufen für meine jetzige Hd 5770 nur würde ich mir in näher Zukunft gern ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen.
Die neuen Karten sind ja ziemliche Hitzköpfe irgendwie finde ich nix zur Kompatibilität? Meint ihr ne 580 kriegt der gebändigt ohne das mir die spawas wegschmorren?


----------



## mfg_XX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_marcaran

Im Gehause laufen ja dann nur 3-Lüfter auf sehr langsamer stufe an einer lufttemperatur gesteuerten Lüftersteuerung.
Den Netzteil-Lüfter kann ich im 800D nicht verwenden!
Der HDD-Lüfter ist im normalem Betrib aus, da ja keine HDD´s drin sind.
Die 9 MORA-Lüfter sollen in 3 und 6 aufgeteilt und wassertemperatug gesteuert.Die 6 sollen erst nach einer bestimmten wassertemperatur angehen.
Die aquastream XT bekommt aber noch einen Temp-Sensor und durchfluss sensor um die pumpgeschwindigkeit zu steuer. Sie steuert keine Lüfter.
dämmung bleibt so wegen optic und Aberglauben. Die Pumpe steht auf einem Wibrationsdämpfer.

*Hab nochmal eine Frage:*
Wie gesagt kommen 2 temperatursensoren in den Kreislauf.
Ich wurde sie da anbringen:
AGB/Pumpe/Graka/Cpu/Mora/beide Sensoren/Durchflusssensor/Filter/AGB.....
Oder: AGB/Pumpe//Durchflusssensor/Filter/Graka/Cpu/Mora/beide Sensoren/AGB.....
Oder sensoren woanders ich würde das 1te nehmen da ich weis wie warm das Wasser is was ich in CPU und Graka reinjage

mfg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris2109,

wie hast du dein System mit dem AGB befüllt? Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass dies möglich ist, dass oben und unten jeweils ein Anschluss ist.

So hätte ich z.B. auch keinen unnötig langen Schlauch im Case.

Und wie hast du das mit den Blasen im AGB gemacht? Sind das Luftblasen die bald verschwunden sind? Meiner Meinung nach sieht der Effekt im AGB nämlich sehr sehr gut aus.


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mal kurz einen Blick auf meinen Warenkorb werfen?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Zur Erläuterung: In meinem Besitz befindet sich bereits:

MoRa 3 (4x180mm)
GPU Kühler
CPU Kühler
Koolance Schnellkupplung + Schottverschraubung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von intern mit grünen Akzenten zu extern mit blauen Akzenten?

So schnell umentschieden?


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne  Hab gestern mit Kumpel alles zusammen gebaut und jetzt kuckt es ihn in den Fingern und er hat schon die ersten Teile diesen Monat gekauft^^ Hab nur schonmal den Warenkorb für den nächsten Monat zusammen gestellt^^


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Juni 2012)

Wollt nochmal an meine Fragen erinnern, die ich vor 7 Posts gestellt habe &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ConCAD (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Stiffmeister: 
zu 1.: ja das Aquabus-Kabel ist genau für das gedacht. 
zu 2.: siehe im Handbuch deines Mainboards: Du kannst das einreihige USB-Kabel an einem der beiden Anschlüsse vom MB anschließen. Die Belegung ist bei beiden Reihen des doppelten Anschlusses am MB identisch: +5V, Signal-, Signal+, GND, NC.


----------



## mfg_XX (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo hab zu dieser Frage noch eine weitere.

Lohnt es sich vor den Mora überall lüfterfilter zu machen ?
Könnt ihr da welche empfelen (auch wenn es beim Mora sinnlos ist) für die anderen lüfter.
Hab gehört es gibt welche die Gerausche dämmen? (ja ich bin ein verückter silentfan, der die nette lautstärke gleich mit mega lauter music zerstört)

Und wie sollte am besten der Luftzug sein?
rechts von dem Gehäuse ist viel Platz.
Ich tedire zu Variante 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(meine paint-künste waren mal wieder gefragt )

Vielen Dank für Infos.

@Stiffmeister:
1. 3-pin aquabuskabel
2. Ja kannst du problemlos

mfg


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Juni 2012)

Super! Danke Jungs


----------



## Charcharias (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ mfg_XX
habe den mora bei mir am 800d in variante 1 und würde diese auch empfehlen, sofern du das originale watercool case-montage-set verwenden willst


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Charcharias schrieb:


> @ mfg_XX
> habe den mora bei mir am 800d in variante 1 und würde diese auch empfehlen, sofern du das originale watercool case-montage-set verwenden willst


 
Hast du auch Variante 2 angewendet und die Temperaturen verglichen?


----------



## Charcharias (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperaturen nein, aber die Lautstärke hat meiner Meinung nach zugenommen, da die lüfter ja kaum platz haben um luft anzusaugen
und da er sagt er ist ein silentfan, eben variante 1


----------



## mfg_XX (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank.
Ich werde einfach beide mit Prime testen und die leisere wählen. Wenn der temp Unterschied nicht extrem ist sonst lohnt es sich ja nicht  . Braucht nichts mehr dazu zu schreiben.

Wollte aber noch mal daran erinnern.


			
				mfg_XX schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt kommen 2 temperatursensoren in den Kreislauf.
> Ich wurde sie da anbringen:
> AGB/Pumpe/Graka/Cpu/Mora/beide Sensoren/Durchflusssensor/Filter/AGB.....
> Oder: AGB/Pumpe//Durchflusssensor/Filter/Graka/Cpu/Mora/beide Sensoren/AGB.....
> Oder sensoren woanders ich würde das 1te nehmen da ich weis wie warm das Wasser is was ich in CPU und Graka reinjage


einer der Sensoren ist für Lüfter einer für Pumpen Speed.

Und


			
				mfg_XX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hab zu dieser Frage noch eine weitere.
> Lohnt es sich vor den Mora überall lüfterfilter zu machen ?
> Könnt ihr da welche empfelen (auch wenn es beim Mora sinnlos ist) für die anderen lüfter.
> Hab gehört es gibt welche die Gerausche dämmen? (ja ich bin ein verückter silentfan, der die nette lautstärke gleich mit mega lauter music zerstört)



Danke für Antworten 
mfg mfg_XX


----------



## 1821984 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die gleiche Konstellation (Gehäuse ink. Mora3) und hab nun "deine Variante 2".

Lautstärke ist gleich geblieben, was aber auch an den Lüftern liegen kann. Meine machen max. 900U/min bei Volllast, wo dann aber Sound oder Kopfhörer sind.
Wassertemps ist bei mir um sagenhafte 1-2°c besser geworden gegenüber Variante 1! Also nicht viel Wirkung.

Aber der eigentliche Vorteil liegt in der Gehäuseinnentemp.! Die sank bei mir teilweise gleich um 5°c, denn die Lüfter ziehen jetzt nur die kalte Luft an der Seitenwand ran anstatt die warme Luft durch den Radi ans Gehäuse zu pusten.
Also ich würde immer wieder Variante 2 wählen, weils im Gehäuse einfach um einiges kühler bleibt.

Das mit deinen beiden Tempsensoren ist doch Quatsch! Warum willst du eine Pumpe regeln?
Ich habe bei mir einen vor der Pumpe und den anderen vor dem Mora3 (letztes Bauteil in der Kette). So hast du immer Überblick auf die Wirksammkeit deines Moras und erkennst auch sofort, falls mal was nicht stimmen sollte. Ob die Pumpe nun 50 oder 90l/std. macht ist doch fast egal. Die würde ich einfach einmal einstellen auf den gewünschten Wert (Leistung/Lautstärke) und gut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die 7 Euro für das Shoggy Sandwich gerechtfertigt? 
Es sollte doch möglich sein, mit Schaumstoff seine eigene Dämmmatte 'bauen' zu können, oder nicht?


----------



## 1821984 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab Gummipuffer für 3,49€. Reicht mir persönlich auch und sieht auch besser aus als dieses pottenhässliche Stück Schwamm/Schaumstoff/Spongebob.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich hab Gummipuffer für 3,49€. Reicht mir persönlich auch und sieht auch besser aus als dieses pottenhässliche Stück Schwamm/Schaumstoff/Spongebob.


 
Eine ziemlich gute Idee. Ich finde das Shoggy ebenso hässlich.


----------



## ConCAD (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde das Shoggy Sandwich nicht grundsätzlich als hässlich bezeichnen. Zu einem Orange-Mod passt es auf jeden Fall sehr gut  Außerdem ist die Pumpe und damit das Shoggy idR. sowieso nicht direkt im Sichtfeld platziert. Trotz allem ist aber dessen Entkoppelwirkung sehr gut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Ich würde das Shoggy Sandwich nicht grundsätzlich als hässlich bezeichnen. Zu einem Orange-Mod passt es auf jeden Fall sehr gut  Außerdem ist die Pumpe und damit das Shoggy idR. sowieso nicht direkt im Sichtfeld platziert.


 
Mein Rechner wird blau, da passt das nicht so. 

Das Shoggy ist zwar nicht im Sichtfeld, aber man weiß, dass es drin ist. 
Das ist Grund genug eine schönere Entkopplung zu suchen.


----------



## 1821984 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich am Zocken bin, liegen die Gummipuffer auch nicht mehr im Hörbereich also reichen sie ja auch 

Anstatt des Shoggys gibts es das Ding aber noch vom anderen Hersteller (kein Plan welcher) aber auch noch in Schwarz/Weiß. Sieht dann nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Noise Destructor V.1 zur Pumpenentkopplung Phobya Noise Destructor V.1 zur Pumpenentkopplung 52128
Wie gut der ist kann leider keiner sagen.


----------



## L-man (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe mein Shoggy einfach mit Moosgummi verkleidet in der selben Farbe die die obere und untere Platte ist dann ist es auch erträglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mfg_XX (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ DieMangoKiwi
ich will den shogisandwitck einfaxh in der Bodenabdeckung mit ca 1/2 cm Luft (damit esr noch schwingt) drumrum bündig versinken lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lohnet es sich jetzt am Mora Lüftergitter zu befestigen?
Gibt es da gute die auch Gerausche dämmen? silentfan!!!
Schreibt bitte ein paar Empfelungen (wenns beim Mora sinnlos ist für die anderen Lüfter).

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Grinsemann (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht sicherlich interessant aus. Vielleicht findest du aber einen Weg den Shoggy schmaler zu halten damit du den Deckel in ein etwas kleiner gehaltenes Loch von unten einschieben kannst. So würde man nur den Standfuß und Deckel von oben sehen (oder gar nur den Deckel). Vielleicht teilst du ihn und machst einen Klettverbund.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsfyzume.pnghttp://www.abload.de/img/dsfyzume.png


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



L-man schrieb:


> ich habe mein Shoggy einfach mit Moosgummi verkleidet in der selben Farbe die die obere und untere Platte ist dann ist es auch erträglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welchen Wasserzusatz und Schlauchdurchmesser hast du gewählt?


----------



## L-man (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Welchen Wasserzusatz und Schlauchdurchmesser hast du gewählt?


 
schlauch ist 8/11er von Masterkleer und als Kühlflüssigkeit eine fertigmischung von EK coolant, dieses hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV BLUE premix 1000ml EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV BLUE premix 1000ml 30210


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

Meine Teile sind heute alle angekommen!

Wollt mal fragen wo im Kreislauf ich den Durchflusssensor und wo den Temperatursensor am geschicktesten im Kreislauf einbinden soll?

Bisher hab ich an folgende Reihenfolge gedacht!

AGB, Aquastream XT, Graka, CPU, Radiator, AGB!

Der DFS und Temperatursensor sollen am Aquaero 5 angeschlossen werden!

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Grinsemann (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Reihenfolge ist egal. Am besten dort wo sie am wenigsten auffallen aber nah genug am AE dran sind wegen der Kabel.


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. Juni 2012)

Ok danke!
Dachte mir nur wegen der Temperatur wäre es sinnvoller den Tempsensor am Ende (kurz vor AGB) zu montieren!

Noch eine Frage zum Anschluss der Pumpe und des Aquaero am USB Port!

USB Kabel der Pumpe is 5 Polig und auch auf dem Gerät so gekennzeichnet!
Auf dem Board schließe ich es egal ob in der ersten oder zweiten Reihe des internen USB Ports an? Hauptsache der 5te Pin, welcher fehlt (auf Board) ist mit dem letzten schwarzen Kabel angeschlossen?

USB Kabel vom Aquaero is 4 Polig! Schließe ich es dann genauso an, nur das der 5te Pin vom Board dann leer bleibt?

Sorry, das ich 100 Fragen zu dem sch... Kabel stelle. Möchte nur ungern meine Komponenten schrotten!

Kann vielleicht jemand ein Bild hochladen mit beiden Kabelversionen?

Danke


----------



## Grinsemann (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Tempsensorplatzierung ist egal, da sich die Wassertemp im Kreislauf egalisiert. Messunterschiede vor und nach dem Radiator oder vor und hinter der CPU sind sehr marginal. Man kann also von einer durchweg gleichen Wassertemperatur im Wasserkreislauf sprechen. Entsprechend darf man sich bedenkenlos aussuchen wo man die Sensoren platziert.


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. Juni 2012)

Kannst mir auch zu meiner Frage bzgl Anschluss USB helfen?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (15. Juni 2012)

Die 5te Leitung, des USB Kabels, kann man missachten. Einzig und allein, dass du das Kabel richtig zur Polung an das Mainbord steckst, ist wichtig. Da es passieren kann, dass die Aquaero nicht mehr Funktioniert. An der Aquaero ist es ja aufgezeichnet. Beim Board musst du kucken wie es ist.
Hab auch das Kabel, am Mainboard, nur mit 4Pins belet un nicht mit 5.
Läuft alles, bis auf ein leichtes flackern der LED was man aber nicht warnimmt. Könnte am fehlendem pin liegen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. Juni 2012)

Also ist wenn ich das 4 Pin Kabel am Board anschließe in der unteren Reihe der nicht vorhandene Pin leer???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sind die 7 Euro für das Shoggy Sandwich gerechtfertigt?
> Es sollte doch möglich sein, mit Schaumstoff seine eigene Dämmmatte 'bauen' zu können, oder nicht?



Ist möglich, aber das Schwammgummi vom Shoggy ist schon so ziemlich das beste Material, was bislang dafür gefunden würde - und wenn dus dir im Baumarkt holst, zahlst du für die einzelnen Matten eher noch mehr. Hast dann zwar genug für drei Sandwichs - aber was willst du mit dreien machen?



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Also ist wenn ich das 4 Pin Kabel am Board anschließe in der unteren Reihe der nicht vorhandene Pin leer???


 
Der fünfte Pin aufs Board dient nur zu Codierung, damit man die Front-Panel-Stecker nicht verkehrt herum reinbekommt. Für die restliche Belegung: RTFM.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist möglich, aber das Schwammgummi vom Shoggy ist schon so ziemlich das beste Material, was bislang dafür gefunden würde - und wenn dus dir im Baumarkt holst, zahlst du für die einzelnen Matten eher noch mehr. Hast dann zwar genug für drei Sandwichs - aber was willst du mit dreien machen?


 
Eine Ahnung wie man den Spongebob von Orange zu Blau/Türkis färben kann?


----------



## Grinsemann (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquarellfarben oder Lebensmittelfarbe


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DieMangoKiwi [Übersicht] Alles rund ums Shoggy-Sandwich


----------



## fedyboy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hei  gut dass dieser Thread heir geöffnet wurde  
ich hab mir nähmlich ein video angeguckt wo sich einer seinen ganzen pc wassergekühlt hat.
Das hat mich so fastziniert dass ich überlege mir auch soetwas zu machen,  nur habe ich nicht dass richtige Gehäuse dafür -.-  ( Zalman z9 plus ) also nehme ich mal an weil es sehr wenig platz bietet zumindest für ne WaKü.
Aber das ist eig. das kleinste Problem weil es gibt keine Probleme sondern Lösungen  Aber jetzt ist die frage lohnt sich soetwas ? Übertaktet habe ich meinen CPU auf 4 GHZ unter Luft bis jetzt. 

LG Fedyboy


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fedyboy schrieb:


> Das hat mich so fastziniert dass ich überlege mir auch soetwas zu machen,  nur habe ich nicht dass richtige Gehäuse dafür -.-  ( Zalman z9 plus ) also nehme ich mal an weil es sehr wenig platz bietet zumindest für ne WaKü.



Intern wird es sehr eng, aber du kannst deine Wasserkühlung problemlos extern betreiben. MoRa oder Nova.



fedyboy schrieb:


> Aber das ist eig. das kleinste Problem weil es gibt keine Probleme sondern Lösungen  Aber jetzt ist die frage lohnt sich soetwas ? Übertaktet habe ich meinen CPU auf 4 GHZ unter Luft bis jetzt.



Eine Wasserkühlung lohnt sich, wenn du Silentfreak und Modding-Enthusiast bist. Viel mehr übertakten als mit einem High-End-Luftkühler kannst du damit nicht.


----------



## Grinsemann (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Intern wird es sehr eng, aber du kannst deine Wasserkühlung problemlos extern betreiben. MoRa oder Nova.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen




DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung lohnt sich, wenn du Silentfreak und Modding-Enthusiast bist. Viel mehr übertakten als mit einem High-End-Luftkühler kannst du damit nicht.


 
?? bist du noch zu retten?
hat er geschrieben welchen Sockel oder CPU er hat?
Wenn er problemlos ne CPU @ 4Gig @ air takten kann wäre es durchaus möglich bei nem Sandy oder Ivy die CPU auf 4,5-5,2Gig zu bekommen^^
Das Ganze kann dann noch absolut silent sein und kann durchaus auch gut aussehen. Allerdings geht da sehr viel unnötiges Geld bei drauf...aber es macht süchtig. Versprochen 

Mora/Nova + 4x180er Lüffies + Laing + 16/10er Schlauch + Phobya UC1 LT + ??? GPU ? + Board ???


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Eine Wasserkühlung lohnt sich, wenn du Silentfreak und Modding-Enthusiast bist. Viel mehr übertakten als mit einem High-End-Luftkühler kannst du damit nicht.



Also ich bin jetzt kein Silentfreak aber es wär schon sehr geil wenn man nix mehr aus dem Case hört ^^ 



> Wenn er problemlos ne CPU @ 4Gig @ air takten kann wäre es durchaus möglich bei nem Sandy oder Ivy die CPU auf 4,5-5,2Gig zu bekommen^^



Also ich hab nen Phenom II x4 965 BE und hab den halt wie gesagt auf 4 GHZ aber eig. heisst es ja dass die obere Grenze bei dem ding 4.2 GHZ ist ..anders herum haben manche die CPU auch schon auf 7GHZ  bekomm ...


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juni 2012)

fedyboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab nen Phenom II x4 965 BE und hab den halt wie gesagt auf 4 GHZ aber eig. heisst es ja dass die obere Grenze bei dem ding 4.2 GHZ ist ..anders herum haben manche die CPU auch schon auf 7GHZ  bekomm ...



Jede CPU ist unterschiedlich. Für die 7Ghz wurde sicherlich ein Pot genutzt...


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann nimm ne H100 fürn Anfang. Reicht für die CPU allemale und nimmt im Silent Mode etwas Krach weg. Für OC lohnt sich wakü für DIESE CPU nicht.


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Jede CPU ist unterschiedlich. Für die 7Ghz wurde sicherlich ein Pot genutzt...



Was ist ein Pot ??



> dann nimm ne H100 fürn Anfang. Reicht für die CPU allemale und nimmt im Silent Mode etwas Krach weg. Für OC lohnt sich wakü für DIESE CPU nicht.



Allerdings hate ich auch mal über den kauf von einer Neuen CPU nach gedacht ...so in 2-4 jahren oder soo ....was mein ihr wie lange die CPU noch Spieletauglich ist ? und dann wollte ich vlt ein Intel model nehmen ..


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein POT ist ein Gefäß welches man mit LN2 oder Dice befüllt. Dann wird die CPU bei *minus* ~170°C gekühlt und geoced 

deine Planungen gehen ein wenig sehr weit. Spieletauglich wird so ne CPU noch länger sein. Kommt eben auf die Ansprüche an. Nur kostet die Wakü dann deutlich mehr als das ganze Sys 
Investiere lieber das Geld in ein besseres Grundgerüst


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok  danke  ja dass ist wohl am wahrscheinlichsten bei 7GHZ 



> dann nimm ne H100 fürn Anfang.



mh ja ok ..aber 1. soll da ja sowas wie so'n rattern auftreten und so ... und die standart lüfter solen au sehr laut sein ...aber ok da könnte man ja noch andere nehmen ...nur welche ?


----------



## Verminaard (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im Wakuequatschthread ne H100 empfehlen ist irgendwie .

fedboy, wenn du Spaß am basteln und an der Technik hast, investier lieber bisschen mehr und machs richtig.
Wenn du jetzt so eine Kompaktkuehlung kaufst und willst in absehbarer Zeit andere Sachen mit einbinden, hast du schon Geld rausgeschmissen.
Ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum sich Leute ne dicke Wasserkuehlung anschaffen und kuehlen damit nur die CPU, und der wahre Krachmacher, die Grafikkarte bleibt unangetastet.

Fuer deine Aufruestplaene: einige Komponentenhersteller wie Aquacomputer, haben nicht nur fuer einen Sockel Montagesets bei ihren Kuehlern. Und oft gibts als Upgrade ein Montageset fuer wenige Euros oder umsonst.


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

siehe mein Edit:

ja WENN Wakü, dann sollte die H100 Instantwakü für dich vollkommen ausreichend sein. Vergewissere dich aber ob du auch den entsprechenden Platz im Case hast 
Bezüglich Lüffies müsste ich selbst jetzt recherchieren. Müssen ja welche mit hoher Laufleistungsfähigkeit sein wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Im Silentmode sind die Originallüfter aber erträglich, allerdings nicht silent. 
Leise Lüfter mit niedriger Drehzahl bringen nichts bei der H100, da diese hohen Luftdurchsatz benötigt. Ein Lüftersandwich bringt auch noch ein wenig Vorteil.



Verminaard schrieb:


> im Wakuequatschthread ne H100 empfehlen ist irgendwie .
> .


 das ist eigendlich auch nicht meine Art. Schau dir das Grundgerüst an. Warum mehr Geld ausgeben für Wakü als das eigendliche System kostet? Wakü ist ein teurer Spaß und er macht mir jetzt nicht den Eindruck als hätte er Lust und finanzielle Mittel für Wakü nen Taui hinzublättern^^

ups sry...no automerged Doubleposting


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> fedboy, wenn du Spaß am basteln und an der Technik hast, investier lieber bisschen mehr und machs richtig.



Spass am Basteln hab ich sowieso und ich vollte au mal ein bisschen modden z.B. halt blaue schläuche und blaues wasser oder und alles weil das Video hat mich einfach umgehauen Silverstone TJ11B-W Water Cooled - Extreme Buyer's Guide NCIX Tech Tips - YouTube klar das ist jetzt sehr weit her geholt aber da ich selber sehr sehr knapp bei Kasse bin ( bin 14 Jahre alt und bisher verdiene ich nur an taschengeld  ) wollte ich dass so nach und nach machen z.B. jetzt Pumpe, Radiator, Schläauche, usw. für den CPU erstmal und dann evtl wenn ich mal ne GrKa hab die auch länger als ein jahr oder 2 drinbleibt wollte ich die auch wasserkühlen.
Weil wie gesagt das Geld fehlt bei mir


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nach und nach macht keinen Sinn. Bis du das Geld zusammen hast sind wir schon nen Sockel weiter.


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

> nach und nach macht keinen Sinn. Bis du das Geld zusammen hast sind wir schon nen Sockel weiter.



ja ok ...aber man kann ja nen  neuen "Aufsatzt" dafür kaufen ..das ist meiner meinung nach nicht das Problem, allerdings sind die halt recht teuer... 



> Warum mehr Geld ausgeben für Wakü als das eigendliche System kostet? Wakü ist ein teurer Spaß und er macht mir jetzt nicht den Eindruck als hätte er Lust und finanzielle Mittel für Wakü nen Taui hinzublättern^^



Oh nee nen tausender wolte ich nicht hinblättern D ich dachte vlt soo erstmal an 250€ O.o und Grinsemann hat recht .....nen taui kan ich wirklich nciht hinblättern weil ich ja eben nur 14 Jahre alt bin  und noch keinen Job ( z.B. Zeitungen austragen ) hab.


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nungut, für 250,-€ bekommt man auch schon was. Die Graka ist dann aber auch nicht mit eingeschlossen. Du willst aber das es dann noch gut aussieht. Welche Graka hast du? Welches Case?


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne His Radeon HD 6850 und die sollte bis jetzt nciht eingeschlossen sein da ich denke dass ich mir nächstes jahr schon eine neue holen muss wenn ich die neuen games weiterhin in hoher auflösung zocken will ^^
Und gut aussehen sollte das halt schon  ich hatte so an blau gedacht weil die lüfter im Case auch blau sind und mein Board auch


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 360er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 754/939/940/AM2 360er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM3 40062

zu Anfang sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Dann kaufste dir noch 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml 30172

dazu und gut.


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woooooow danke *_____*  aso und ich hab nene Zalman z9 Plus als case


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 360er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 754/939/940/AM2 360er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM3 40062
> 
> zu Anfang sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Dann kaufste dir noch
> 
> ...




Das Set ist mMn totaler Mist. Es fehlt der Laingdeckel, vernünftige Lüfter, eine vernünftige Pumpenentkopplung und einige gewinkelte Anschlüsse wären auch sehr nützlich.


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Das Set ist mMn totaler Mist. Es fehlt der Laingdeckel, vernünftige Lüfter, eine vernünftige Pumpenentkopplung und einige gewinkelte Anschlüsse wären auch sehr nützlich.



Also 1. ich finde es schonmal sehr geil von grinsemann das er mir den link dazu  geschickt hat weil ich wusste weder dass es die seite gibt noch dass es Komplettsets gibt weil ich ja komplett neu in dem terrain bin und 2. ist dass glaube ich zumindest ein anfängerset und man kann die lüfter ja noch gegen andere ausstauschen  und verwinkelte anschlüsse kann man auch noch dazu kaufen das set soll ja erstmal die grundlage für eine wasserkühlung bieten


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sinn einer Wasserkühlung ist es aber eigentlich leiser als eine normale Lüftkühlung zu arbeiten und das wirst du mit der nicht entkoppelten Laing nicht


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

ok warte mal ganz langsam  vocabeln lernen  was ist ein Laing ? 

wie findest du denn das ?? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2 360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM3 40069


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nach möglichen Sets suchst kannst du auch schlicht danach einen Warenkorb zusammen klicken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-04-2012-a.html

Vokabel "Laing": Eine kleine und starke Wasserpumpe welche aber im Auslieferungszustand vergleichsweise laut ist und keine Standardanschlüsse besitzt. Beides lässt sich mit Austauschdeckeln beheben. 
Vibrieren tut jede Pumpe, deswegen sollte man sie nicht direkt ans Blech schrauben sondern sie vom Gehäuse entkoppeln.


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke  dass wär auch noch im Buget drin ^^ muss ich mal überlegen  aber wie ist dass denn Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2 360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM3 40069 ??


----------



## Stiffmeister (16. Juni 2012)

Sers Jungs,

Ich glaub ich hab Mist gemacht!

Ich befülle den AGB von oben, was ja normal ist!
Allerdings endet der Wasserdurchlauf auch oben am Röhren AGB! Hab den Deckel am AGB abgemacht und den Schlauch einfach reingegangen! Wasser in den AGB bis die Pumpe was hatte. Dann eingeschalten und Wasser nachgefüllt. Der Kreislauf scheint frei von Luft zu sein, jedoch ist der AGB ja oben noch offen!

Schalte ich jetzt den pc aus, läuft das Wasser zurück und der AGB scheint überzulaufen.
Wie bekomm ich jetzt die Kuh vom Eis?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@fedyboy:
Yate Loon Lüfter werden heute eigentlich nicht mehr verbaut(die Bronze Gleitlager sind nicht besonders langlebig), der Nexxus Radiator legt erst bei hohen Drehzahlen richtig los(->nichts für leisen Betrieb) und die Pumpe ist zwar in Ordnung, wird allerdings unabhängig vom PC an 230V angeschlossen was nur bei einer Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste sinnvoll ist.

@Stiffmeister:
Schlauch raus, Deckel drauf und erst dann aus?


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Stiffmeister ...ich galube du muss das wasser mal aus dem AGB rausmachen und dass wasser zurücklaufen lassen und dann nocheinmal befüllen und dann nciht ganz voll ....


----------



## Stiffmeister (16. Juni 2012)

Den kompletten Kreislauf leeren? Oder reicht es aus den AGB 3/4 leer zu halten?


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@olstyle ...was fürn radiator und was für lüfter würdest du mir denn empfehlen ?? wie ist einer von Hardware Labs ?? und ne pumpe von Eheim und lüfter z.B. Noiseblocker ??


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Juni 2012)

Kleine frage. Bin grad mal wieder dabei mein kreislauf zu füllen.
Da, ich ein neuen AGB, eingebaut habe.
Nun springt mein NT nicht an -.-, beim 2mal befüllen des Agbs. Kann mir wer sagen woran das liegen kann? 
Hab schon andere Steckdosen in nem anderem Raum probiert.
War auch mal so dass es nach ner zeit wieder ging.

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. Kabelbruch im Stromstecker


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing ist die Pumpe. Dazu noch ein Shoggy (Schwamm zum entkoppeln) und nen schweren Deckel. Damit wird sie noch leiser. als Empfehlung der Phobya Metalldeckel.Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Messing 52099 oder als Kombi Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition 49085
Als Lüfter kann man sehr die NB PL1 oder NB PL2 empfehlen. Die PL2 kann man genau so runter regeln auf ~400rpm, jedoch hat man bei den PL2 mehr Reserve nach oben. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264 als 140er Variante dann PK1 oder PK2

Anschlüsse sind Geschmacksache
Für blauen Look könnten diese interessant sein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtlle gerade Six Pack - Blue Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtlle gerade Six Pack - Blue 62496
Schlauch würde ich 16/10er Primochill nehmen.
Die passenden Winkel hat AT noch nicht, aber es ist ja auch nicht der einzige Shop....sind ja nur Beispiele.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Stiffmeister: Egal wie weit du den AB entleerst - das Phänomen wirst du bei so einem Aufbau immer haben, wenn der Wassereintritt nicht unter die Wasserleinie im AB verlegt wird und Teile des Kreislaufs höher liegen als der höchste Punkt des AB. Den AB nur zu 3/4 befüllt zu lassen bringt nichts, außer ständige Luftansaugung in den Kreislauf. 

Besorg die ein Steigröhrchen und setze es statt im Boden im Deckel ein, so dass es unter Wasseroberfläche im AB reicht. Der AB sollte zu 3/3 bis 3/4 gefüllt sein, mehr Luft braucht man nicht für den Druckausgleich (im Prinzip würde noch weniger reichen)

@Walzerdeluxe: Was soll das Netzteil mit der Befüllung des Kreislaufs zu tun haben? Solange du dabei kein Wasser ins Netzteil geleert hast, sollte es davon völlig unbeeindruckt bleiben - hat schließlich nicht mit dem Wakü-Kreislauf zu tun (oder ist es etwa ein wassergekühltes NT?).
Wenn ein Netzteil streikt und nach einer Weile wieder funktioniert, kann das an der reversiblen Übertemperatursicherung liegen. Das hat natürlich auch nichts mit dem Wasserkreislauf zu tun (außer bei wassergekühlten Netzteilen), spräche aber für eine Überhitzung. Wenn allerdings nur eine Pumpe angeschlossen ist, kann man Überlast schon mal ausschließen. Ein ähnliches Verhalten kann bei Billignetzteilen btw auch bei leicht Überspannungen aus dem Netz vorkommen. So ein Netzteil gilt es schnell zu ersetzen - hat man nur Ärger damit.


----------



## fedyboy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Grinsemann danke sehr


----------



## Stiffmeister (16. Juni 2012)

@vjoemax

Danke für den Tip!
Kann ich das ganze nicht umgehen, indem ich nicht den Deckel als Ende des Kreislaufs zu nutzen, sondern einen anderen Anschluss, z. B. Dem, der neben dem Anschluss der die Pumpe bedient? 

So könnt ich den Deckel doch theoretisch schließen, na der Befüllung?

Aber wie lass ich denn jetzt am einfachsten das ganze Wasser ab um den anderen Anschluss zu benutzen, bzw um den Schlauch entsprechend zu verlegen?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbstverständlich kannst du das Problem so lösen. So ist´s ja auch gedacht. Den Deckel als Einlass zu nutzen ist sowieso nur manchmal für die Optik sinnvoll. Technisch ist es Unsinn - zumindest ohne Röhrchen am Deckel.

Den Deckel solltest du nicht nur theoretisch sondern in jedem Fall schließen. 

Wenn du noch nichts zum Wasser ablassen vorgesehen hast, musst du erst mal die unkomfortable Methode nutzen, indem du einfach den Schlauch an einem der untersten Anschlüsse im Kreislauf löst (natürlich was zum Auffangen des Wassers drunter stellen). Wenn der Kreislauf dann erst mal leer ist, wäre es natürlich sinnvoll gleich ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn (oder als Billiglösung) einem normalen Stopfen) einzuschleifen, damit es beim nächsten mal komfortabler geht.


----------



## Stiffmeister (16. Juni 2012)

So hab's gemacht! Anschluss unten!
Was jedoch komisch ist, mein Aquaero zeigt mir nen Durchfluss von 100 l an für ca 30 Sek! Sobald ich dann im Windows bin schaltet sich scheinbar die Pumpe ab, denn ich hab unter dem Reiter ( tachosignal) ein roten Punkt hinter Durchflussalarm! Die Temperaturen scheinen aber zu passen! CPU 31 grad lt corertempund die gtx 580 26 grad lt GPU-z! Unter dem Reiter Aquastream dreht sich das grüne Pumpenrad auch nicht!

Dann noch ein Problem mit der Aquasuite 12 Software!

Da ist irgendwie nur das Einstellen Feld, wo ich die Sprache usw einstellen kann!
Wenn ich auf Übersichten klicke und dann Page, das Aquaero auswähle, kommen nur viele gelbe Ausrufezeichen!

Was mich auch stutzig macht, dass wenn ich jetzt die Pumpe ausschalte auch kein Wasser mehr zurückläuft!!!!


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Was mich auch stutzig macht, dass wenn ich jetzt die Pumpe ausschalte auch kein Wasser mehr zurückläuft!!!!


 

Zu den Software-Problemen kann ich jetzt adhoc nichts viel sagen aber, dass das Wasser nicht mehr zurück läuft ist doch schließlich Ziel der Sache gewesen . Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft, hat sich das Wasser im Kreislauf nicht zu bewegen. In jedem vernünftig aufgebauten Wakü-System bewegt sich das Wasser nach dem Abschalten der Pumpe nicht mehr. Der Wasserstand im AB sollte in Ruhe und im Betrieb nahezu gleich sein.


----------



## Stiffmeister (16. Juni 2012)

@all

Scheint nun alles zumindest zu laufen.
Hier zum Verständnis mein Warenkorb: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5959c9c0044c1addbb2f8ff1b561663c
Als Radiator kommt der Monsta + 3 120er Lüfter Triebwerk

Graka 580GTX
CPU 7i3820 @4,68 GHz


Hab aber noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe auf Tips....
dazu stell ich einfach mal die Fragen und lade entsprechende Bilder hoch.

1. ist es normal, das Druck auf dem AGB ist, denn wenn ich den Deckel öffne, zischt es!!!??

2.komme mal zum Startbild meiner Pumpe... alles OK?

3. Durchfluss (der kann doch niemals soo hoch sein..) Wie ihr seht habe ich den Kalibrierwert bereits richtig eingetragen....

4. sind die Temperaturen soweit ok? Biler idle/last sind vorhanden


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob sie arbeitet oder nicht hängt nicht davon ab was die Software dir zeigt, sondern ob sich das reale Flügelrad dreht . Im Übrigen dreht sich meines Wissens in der Softwaredarstellung nicht das Flügelrad sondern es wird ein blauer Balken als Indikator um die Darstellung des Flügelrades herum angezeigt, um dessen Drehzahl anzuzeigen. 
Würde die Pumpe nicht laufen, würden die Temperaturen im System sehr schnell steigen. Wenn sie das nicht tun, läuft die Pumpe. 


Blinkt die LED an der Pumpe, ist sie aus oder leuchtet sie dauerhaft.
Wenn sie blinkt oder aus ist sollte alles in Ordnung sein und du hast vermutlich nur ein Problem mit der USB-Verbindung. Check auch mal, ob der Enlüftungs-Jumper noch steckt.

Hab die Software bis jetzt nie eingesetzt, sondern die Pumpe immer ohne Software betreiben. Von daher bin ich da kein Experte, aber wenn du keinen deutlich Temperaturanstieg verzeichnest, der bis zur Notabschaltung des Rechners auch nicht mehr aufhört, läuft die Pumpe definitiv.


Edit: Antwort auf den editierten Beitrag:
Wieso sollte der Durchfluss nicht hinkommen? Natürlich ist das ohne Auslitern kein genaues Ergebnis, aber ungefähr kann das schon passen. Du hast ne starke Pumpe und recht wenig Widerstand im Kreislauf, da kommst du problemlos auf solche Durchflusswerte. Bringt natürlich nichts, aber du kannst das Potential nutzen, um die Pumpe weiter runter zu regeln, damit sie noch leiser wird .
Was die Temperauren angeht: Über die Chiptemperaturen kann man so keine Aussage machen - zumal das wohl Idle-Werte sind, die sowieso belanglos sind. Die Wassertemp die die AS XT ausgibt ist meist etwas zu hoch - kann man aber gegen ein richtiges Thermometer leicht kalibrieren. Die Wassertemperatur ist jedenfalls die einzig interessante Temperatur, da man sie im Gegensatz zu Chiptemperaturen wirklich messen kann.


----------



## Elvis3000 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand im AB sollte in Ruhe und im Betrieb nahezu gleich sein.


 
warum nur nahezu?.............warum sollte da ein unterschied sein?kann bei mir jedenfalls keinen beobachten.......

und die  die temps die von  der as xt ausgegeben werden beziehen sich auf die pumpenelektronik und nicht auf das wasser.

edit: hiho seh grad das beide werte ausgelesen werden.......wußt ich bis jetzt auch nicht,dachte es ist nur die temp der elektronik was aber unlogisch ist.


----------



## mfg_XX (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Will jetzt einen Aquaero5 satdt dem genzem gewusel verwenden. Der wird wassergeküklt.

Frage1: Wie viele und welche poweradjust benötige ich dazu für
1 Aquastream XT Ultra
1 Durchflussensor
2 Temperatur-sensoren
1 mal 3Moralüfter gekoppelt (genug power?)
1 mal 6Moralüfter gekoppelt /\ ?
5 Geheuselüfter

Frage2: Gibt es am Aquaero schaltkanäle mit denen ich Led´s und kathoden schalten (nicht mit trom versoregen kann) oder ein zusatzding?
dann da /\ noch 4 schaltkanäle (sonst neheme ich normale taster)

Frage3: Brauch ich am Mora Luftfilter? Könnt ihr mir bitte welche empfelen die auch schalldämmend sind. (wenn sinnlos beim mora für andere Lüfter)

Vielen Dank für antworten.
Hab wenig ahnung von diesem aquabuskram 

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Elvis 3000:
Im Betrieb kann man den Wasserstand aufgrund der Wasserbewegung meist nicht genau messen - deshalb habe ich nahezu geschrieben. "Im Rahmen der Messbarkeit gleich" wäre vllt. weniger missverständlich gewesen.

Der Wassertempsensor wird aber aufgrund seiner räumlichen Nähe zur Elektronik und seiner relativen Ferne vom Wasser durch die Pumpenelektronik beeinflusst - was ohne Kalibrierung zu erhöhten werten führt. Ganz sauber ist die Messung daher kaum zu bewerkstelligen. Ein externen Wassertempsensor ist daher sinnvoller (der Anschluss dafür steht ja auch zur Verfügung)


----------



## ConCAD (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@mfg_XX: 
1. da du sowieso vor hast, das AE5 mit Wasser zu kühlen, kannst du das alles direkt am AE5 anschließen. Da ist kein Poweradjust nötig. 

2. Das AE5 hat 2 PWM-Leistungsausgänge und einen Relais-Ausgang

3. Ich denke du meinst Staubfilter? Die finde ich nicht notwendig, da  die Lüfter ja einfach nur durch den MoRa durchblasen und keinen Staub  ins Gehäuse tragen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es sinnvoll, bei einer neuen Wasserkühlung erst einen Probelauf außerhalb des Gehäuses mit vielleicht einer Schüssel zu machen, um Dichtigkeit zu prüfen und Sauberkeit zu garantieren, ehe es dann im Gehäuse eingebaut ist?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll, bei einer neuen Wasserkühlung erst einen Probelauf außerhalb des Gehäuses mit vielleicht einer Schüssel zu machen, um Dichtigkeit zu prüfen und Sauberkeit zu garantieren, ehe es dann im Gehäuse eingebaut ist?


 
Nur wenn du deinem handwerklichen Geschick so wenig über den Weg traust, dass dir das nötig erscheint. Für Anfänger ist es aber sicher auch so nicht verkehrt mal so einen Test zu machen - schon um sich einmal ein Bild über die Lautstärke ohne störende Festplattengeräusche etc. zu machen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nur wenn du deinem handwerklichen Geschick so wenig über den Weg traust, dass dir das nötig erscheint. Für Anfänger ist es aber sicher auch so nicht verkehrt mal so einen Test zu machen - schon um sich einmal ein Bild über die Lautstärke ohne störende Festplattengeräusche etc. zu machen.


 
Da ich bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen in der Theorie einer Wasserkühlung habe, werde ich das bei meiner ersten Wasserkühlung einfach mal machen. Schaden kann es nicht.

Und wie du es ansprichst: Dann kann ich auch gleich testen wie laut eine Wasserkühlung ist, wenn man nur Sie hören kann.

Und dies natürlich alles in mehreren Videos zusammengefasst. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> nach und nach macht keinen Sinn. Bis du das Geld zusammen hast sind wir schon nen Sockel weiter.


Wenn man gleich richtig investiert (v.a. beim Radi), dann kann nach und nach kaufen Sinn machen.



fedyboy schrieb:


> Also 1. ich finde es schonmal sehr geil von grinsemann das er mir den link dazu  geschickt hat weil ich wusste weder dass es die seite gibt noch dass es Komplettsets gibt weil ich ja komplett neu in dem terrain bin und 2. ist dass glaube ich zumindest ein anfängerset und man kann die lüfter ja noch gegen andere ausstauschen  und verwinkelte anschlüsse kann man auch noch dazu kaufen das set soll ja erstmal die grundlage für eine wasserkühlung bieten


 Anfängersets machen keinen Sinn, da die Arbeit die gleiche ist wie bei einem eigenen Set. Wenn man alles nachkauft, dann sind die Sets teurer als ein eigener Warenkorb. Aktuell gibt es kein einziges (mir bekanntes) Set, das wirklich kaufbar ist.



Olstyle schrieb:


> @fedyboy:
> Yate Loon Lüfter werden heute eigentlich nicht mehr verbaut(die Bronze Gleitlager sind nicht besonders langlebig), der Nexxus Radiator legt erst bei hohen Drehzahlen richtig los(->nichts für leisen Betrieb) und die Pumpe ist zwar in Ordnung, wird allerdings unabhängig vom PC an 230V angeschlossen was nur bei einer Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste sinnvoll ist.


 Ich glaube du verwechselt den Radi mit den Black ICE. Der Radi ist auf keine bestimmt Drehzahl optimiert und hat ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis, auch wenn er keine herausragende Leistung für seine Größe hat.



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> warum nur nahezu?.............warum sollte da ein unterschied sein?kann bei mir jedenfalls keinen beobachten.......


 Bei einem sehr schmalen AGB könnte man es sehen. Der Druck der Pumpe dehnt die Schläuche minimal und komprimiert die noch vorhandenen Luftblasen etwas.



mfg_XX schrieb:


> Will jetzt einen Aquaero5 satdt dem genzem gewusel verwenden. Der wird wassergeküklt.
> 
> Frage1: Wie viele und welche poweradjust benötige ich dazu für
> 1 Aquastream XT Ultra
> ...


 Warum eine Aquastream Ultra und ein Aquaero?


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn man gleich richtig investiert (v.a. beim Radi), dann kann nach und nach kaufen Sinn machen.
> 
> 
> Anfängersets machen keinen Sinn, da die Arbeit die gleiche ist wie bei einem eigenen Set. Wenn man alles nachkauft, dann sind die Sets teurer als ein eigener Warenkorb. Aktuell gibt es kein einziges (mir bekanntes) Set, das wirklich kaufbar ist.


 
ja, nur was will man nach und nach kaufen?
Ich habe mal mit ein klein wenig Optikgefühl und Novavariante was zusammen gestellt 
Da passen 100% keine 250,-€, wobei der Jung noch ein Case benötigt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erst CPU, dann GPU o.ä.

Zum Warenkorb:
- teurer CPU-Kühler, ohne Tests (vermutlich passen auch keine 16/10er Schraubis)
- 60€ für Anschlüsse 
- billige Lüfter
- teurer Schlauch
- teure Pumpe
- teure Flüssigkeit

btw: Wenn du den Warenkorb speicherst und verlinkst, dann kann man einfacher etwas ändern.

Der Nova war auch schon günstiger, oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Der Nova war auch schon günstiger, oder?


 
100 Euro für einen 1080er sind doch günstig wenn man dies mit dem MoRa vergleicht. Auch wenn dieser besser verarbeitet ist.

Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler ist klasse und gaanz oben mit dabei. 16/10er Schraubies passen 
Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich etwas Gefühl für Optik eingebracht habe und diese wirken mit dem Schwarz richtig gut.
Klar kann man auch andere verwenden die günstig sind, aber da spart man eben an Optik oder es würde "unpassend" wirken. Anständig drehbare Winkel sind wichtig, denn die günstigen sind nach ein paar mal undicht 
Hier kann man auch Schraubies nehmen die 3,70 das Stück kosten und günstigere drehbare winkel für ~6,-€ .. hätte man ne Ersparnis von 18,-€, ärger und keinen Hinguckereffekt.
Der Schlauch ist auch was teurer, hat aber super Biegeeigenschaften und ist wenigstens klar im Vergleich zum Mastercleer. Er ist zwar nicht so klar wie der Tygon, aber dafür bleibt der so wie er ist auf lange Zeit gesehen.
Die Flüssigkeit ist im Vergleich zum G48 teuer, sieht im Kreislauf mit klarem Schlauch aber auch bombe aus. Das EK macht den Anschein, dass es im Vergleich zum DP Ultra nicht so aggressiv gegen Plexi Sollbruchstellen (AGB Schraubgewinde) ist, hat nen satteren Farbton und färbt ebensowenig ab.
Ich frage mich was an der Pumpe teuer ist!? Sie scheint im Preis um 10,-€ gestiegen zu sein. Das ändert aber nichts daran, das die Pumpe letztendlich anstatt 40,-€ 50,-€ kostet und der Deckel 20,-€.
Hätte ich nen Vorschlag gebracht mit billigem Deckel hätte ich wahrscheinlich zu lesen bekommen : bää, billig, shice optik, laut...wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt^^

Was den Nova anbelangt hätte ich auch die 4er Blende weg lassen können und anstatt der günstigen (zugegeben mir noch unbekannten Lüffies) 9x Slipstream500/800/1200 hinzufügen können. Wie sich 4x180 vs 9x120 schlagen wissen wir bereits und welche Vor und Nachteile es bringt ebenso. Auf die 10,-€ kommt es dann auch nicht an. ... Btw kommen neue 180er von NB  :p..legga 
Für mich persönlich geht kein Weg am Mora vorbei ...für IHN schon. Hey, der ist 14 *G*


----------



## Alex89 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Forum 

habe jetz rausgefunden dass Radi-Fläche allein nicht alles ist 

Ich habe demletzt meinen PC mal wieder gereinigt und damit auch die Wasserkühlung und habe nun Temperaturmessungen durchgeführt und dabei festgestellt dass ich einen gewaltigen Fehler in der Planung gemacht habe 

Ich habe mir damals zum neuen Gehäuse einen 2. Radi geholt, ein 240er sitzt in der Front und zieht Frischluft, der neue 280er sitzt im Deckel und zieht die Luft ausm Gehäuse, habe mir dann noch gedacht dass ich den hinteren 120er Lüfter reinblasend anbringe damit der obere Radi "kühlere" Luft bekommt...

Durch die Messungen der Temperatur habe ich jetz rausgefunden dass meine Grafikkarte (XFX HD6950 DualFan) selbst im Idle so viel warme Luft rausbläst dass meine Wassertemperatur gleich der Temperatur ist die der obere Radi an Luft bekommt... 

*Meine Idle Temps:*
Raum 22°C
Ausblas 240er 26°C
Ausblas GraKa 35°C
Ansaug 280er 29°C
Wasser 29°C
CPU 34°C
NB 46°C

*Meine Last Temps:*
Raum 22°C
Ausblas 240er 30°C
Ausblas GraKa 60°C
Ansaug 280er 39°C
Wasser 40°C
CPU 48°C
NB 58°C

Meine Änderungsideen wären jetz entweder ein Wasserkühler für die Grafikkarte, wobei da ein Fullcover schwer zu finden ist (kein Ref-Design), da ich ein GPU-only nicht möchte, oder den 280er Radi auch raumluft ziehen lassen und den 120er Lüfter hinten rausblasen lassen und noch zusätzlich einen Lüfter der rausbläst für die Slotblende dazu.

Was haltet ihr für sinnvoller? € ist egal  ich tendiere zum neuen Kühler für die GraKa wenn ich einen passenden FullCover finde 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus solchen Gruenden bevorzuge ich externe Radiatoren. 
Auch wenn Moras/Novas meist ueberdimensioniert sind, aber man umgeht so diese Frischluftproblematik.

@ Alex, ueberleg dir wie lange du die Grafikkarte nutzen moechtest.
Weil GPU Kuehler sind meist nicht wirklich guenstig.
Ist denn eine externe Radiatorloesung bei dir moeglich?
Koenntest dann bei der naechsten Grafikkartengeneration die du dir kaufst, gleich einen GPU Kuehler dazukaufen und du hast auf jeden Fall schon das Wasserkuehlgrundgeruest und musst dir um Aufruestung keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Alex89 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aus solchen Gruenden bevorzuge ich externe Radiatoren.
> Auch wenn Moras/Novas meist ueberdimensioniert sind, aber man umgeht so diese Frischluftproblematik.
> 
> @ Alex, ueberleg dir wie lange du die Grafikkarte nutzen moechtest.
> ...


Extern wäre möglich (Gehäuse ist dafür vorbereitet) aber ich möchte es nicht da ich meinen PC oft auf private LAN´s mitnehme und da ist ein externer Radi selbst mit Schnellkupplungen für mich zu umständlich 
Die Radeon ist gerade mal ein paar Monate im Rechner eingezogen da brauch ich so schnell keine neue da dann wohl eher erst ne neue CPU samt Mainboard einziehen wird 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Uter (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 100 Euro für einen 1080er sind doch günstig wenn man dies mit dem MoRa vergleicht. Auch wenn dieser besser verarbeitet ist.


 Er war afair mal 10€ günstiger...



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist klasse und gaanz oben mit dabei.


Das sind sie (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) alle. Kennst du mehr als einen Test bzw. hast du ihn selbst verglichen mit einem anderen populären Kühler (z.B. Kryos, HK oder Supreme HF)? 



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Klar kann man auch andere verwenden die günstig sind, aber da spart man eben an Optik oder es würde "unpassend" wirken.


Das ist immer Geschmackssache. Ich finde die Optik von dem Kühler nicht gerade extrem gut. Außerdem stört mich etwas, dass er sehr günstig gebaut ist, da erwarte ich persönlich recht hohe Fertigungsschwankungen.



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Anständig drehbare Winkel sind wichtig, denn die günstigen sind nach ein paar mal undicht


Können undicht sein. Sicher gibt es auch Winkel die man meiden sollte, aber glaubst du im Ersnt, dass die teuren Hersteller etwas anders machen (außer die Optik) als manch ein no-name Hersteller?



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Hier kann man auch Schraubies nehmen die 3,70 das Stück kosten und günstigere drehbare winkel für ~6,-€ .. hätte man ne Ersparnis von 18,-€, ärger und keinen Hinguckereffekt.


Oder man nutzt 11/8, dann hat man keine Platzprobleme und selbst die überteuerten Bp Schraubis kosten nicht mehr als 16/10er no-name Schraubis.



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Der Schlauch ist auch was teurer, hat aber super Biegeeigenschaften und ist wenigstens klar im Vergleich zum Mastercleer. Er ist zwar nicht so klar wie der Tygon, aber dafür bleibt der so wie er ist auf lange Zeit gesehen.
> Die Flüssigkeit ist im Vergleich zum G48 teuer, sieht im Kreislauf mit klarem Schlauch aber auch bombe aus. Das EK macht den Anschein, dass es im Vergleich zum DP Ultra nicht so aggressiv gegen Plexi Sollbruchstellen (AGB Schraubgewinde) ist, hat nen satteren Farbton und färbt ebensowenig ab.


Abgesehen davon, dass 3m Schlauch relativ lange reichen sollten, kann man auch farbigen Schlauch nutzen, Zusätze können immer Probleme machen und kosten deutlich mehr als z.B. reines dest. Wasser.



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was an der Pumpe teuer ist!? Sie scheint im Preis um 10,-€ gestiegen zu sein. Das ändert aber nichts daran, das die Pumpe letztendlich anstatt 40,-€ 50,-€ kostet und der Deckel 20,-€.
> Hätte ich nen Vorschlag gebracht mit billigem Deckel hätte ich wahrscheinlich zu lesen bekommen : bää, billig, shice optik, laut...wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt^^


Wenn man nicht viel ausgeben will, dann muss es nicht unbedingt eine Laing sein...



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Was den Nova anbelangt hätte ich auch die 4er Blende weg lassen können und anstatt der günstigen (zugegeben mir noch unbekannten Lüffies) 9x Slipstream500/800/1200 hinzufügen können. Wie sich 4x180 vs 9x120 schlagen wissen wir bereits und welche Vor und Nachteile es bringt ebenso. Auf die 10,-€ kommt es dann auch nicht an. ... Btw kommen neue 180er von NB  :p..legga


 Afaik hat NB nur gesagt, dass sie 180er testen. Selbst wenn, dann ist nicht gesagt, dass die Lager die größere Belastung aushalten. Ich bin gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.



Alex89 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr für sinnvoller? € ist egal  ich tendiere zum neuen Kühler für die GraKa wenn ich einen passenden FullCover finde


 Warum nicht beides?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Warum nicht beides?


 
Wenn du damit neue Grafikkarte und GPU-Kühler meinst, das ist der Grund:



Alex89 schrieb:


> Die Radeon ist gerade mal ein paar Monate im Rechner eingezogen da brauch ich so schnell keine neue da dann wohl eher erst ne neue CPU samt Mainboard einziehen wird


----------



## Uter (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, ich mein Graka mit Wasser kühlen und alle Radilüfter in eine Richtung blasen lassen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (17. Juni 2012)

So..... 
Meine Wakü ist installiert und läuft wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab!

Nun hab ich allerdings ein Klackern im System, was scheinbar vom Durchflusssensor kommt!
Ist das normal? Ich kann es verringern, indem ich die Pumpenleistung auf 60 Hz oder so stelle, dann klackert es halt nicht so oft! 

Geräusch stammt aber definitiv nicht von der Pumpe.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Juni 2012)

Schön wenn du mal erwähnen würdest welchen DFS du hast.


----------



## Alex89 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Uter

Ich werde wohl zuerst die GraKa unter Wasser setzen da anscheinend der EK FC6870 sowie der LiquidExtasy Narrow Line ATI HD 6870 auf das PCB meiner XFX HD6950 passen 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Stiffmeister (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Schön wenn du mal erwähnen würdest welchen DFS du hast.


 
@coxxone

also bei 77,5hz hab ich >150l wenn das stimmen sollte....

lade einfach mal ein Bild zur Aquasuite12

DFS : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ero--aquastream-XT-ultra-und-poweradjust.html


----------



## Benten (17. Juni 2012)

Stiffmeister schrieb:
			
		

> @coxxone
> 
> also bei 77,5hz hab ich >150l wenn das stimmen sollte....
> 
> ...




Hast du auch die Impulse richtig eingestellt?
169 sind es glaub ich! 
Sonst Nenn uns doch mal nen paar Daten seiner Kühlung, 150l find ich irgendwie recht viel


----------



## Stiffmeister (17. Juni 2012)

CPU i7 3820
Asus Extreme iv Gene 

Aquastream xt
Aquaero 5
250er AGB Phobya
TFC Monta Radiator
3x Triebwerk Lüfter middle
Gtx 580 MSI mit wasserkühler
16/10 Schlauch
Double Protect Ultra
Monsoon Schraubverschlüsse
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor High Flow

Das war's glaub ich

Die Impulse hab ich bereits eingestellt


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass der AC-DFM ein wenig klackert ist leider nicht so selten und sehr störend, wenn der Rest wirklich leise ist. Meiner klackert auch. Das liegt an der Lagerung des Rotors. Bei hohem Durchfluss kommt da wohl leicht was in Resonanz.  Habe bei 12V auf der Pumpe ähnliche Werte (~150 bis 155 l/h) mit ner DDC-1T, CPU- und GPU-Kühler, 2 Radiatoren und einem Filter. Verringerugn der Drehzahl verringert die Frequenz des Klackerns etwas. Reduziert man den Durchfluss per Kugelhahn aber unter 100 l/h hört das klackern auf - zumindest bei mir. Reicht ja auch völlig.

Ausgelitert ist meiner zwar auch noch nicht, aber in dem Bereich sollte er eigentlich bereits voll im quasilinearen Messbereich sein und damit die vorgegebene Impulsrate einigermaßen stimmen. Prinzipiell sind 150 l/h aber zumindest mit ungedrosselten starken Pumpen wie der AS-XT oder der Laing DDC-1T und normal restriktiven Kreisläufen keine Seltenheit sondern eher üblich.


----------



## Benten (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe bei meinem System,

Also einem Heatkiller 3.0
Zwei aquagrafx 470
Aquastream xt
Aquatube
Durchflusssensor high Flow
Zwei 360 Radis und einem Quad Radi

Bei 75 Hertz nur einen Durchfluss
Von 95 Litern..

Entlüftet ist alles, habe aber zur Zeit auch nur 10/8 Schlauch und 4 90* Adapter verbaut..

Krieg ich irgendwie auch diese 150 Liter hin?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Krieg ich irgendwie auch diese 150 Liter hin?


Dann verändere die Impulszahl.


----------



## Benten (17. Juni 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Dann verändere die Impulszahl.



Made my Day  

Nein im Ernst, ich rüste mit meiner neuen casecon auch den Schlauch auf 13/10 vllt sogar 16/10 auf!
Hilft das vielleicht sogar schon?


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10er rate ich von ab. Nimm lieber 16/10er. 13/10er ist in der kompletten Produktpalette recht knickfreudig. Der eine schlimmer als der Andere.


----------



## Benten (17. Juni 2012)

Grinsemann schrieb:
			
		

> 13/10er rate ich von ab. Nimm lieber 16/10er. 13/10er ist in der kompletten Produktpalette recht knickfreudig. Der eine schlimmer als der Andere.



Leider Kriege ich nirgends Feser 16/10 für meinen HK.. 
Sonst gerne!
Alles Falls jemand welche abzugeben hat 
Möchte nur Optikmäßig keine Tüllen.. Bitte nur Schraubis


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mich bei 16/10 stört: Bei durchsichtigen Schläuchen sieht man den Außendurchmesser.


----------



## Benten (17. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich bei 16/10 stört: Bei durchsichtigen Schläuchen sieht man den Außendurchmesser.



Deswegen nehme ich nur farbigen dann  Für meine erste Wakü war mir das damals egal..
Echt hirnrissig war das damals


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Deswegen nehme ich nur farbigen dann  Für meine erste Wakü war mir das damals egal..
> Echt hirnrissig war das damals


 
Ich nehme einfach mal 13/10. Von der Optik her der beste. Ich hoffe ich bekomme keine Probleme im NZXT Switch 810.

Ansonsten habe ich echt ein Problem. 11/8 sind, finde ich, Nudeln. Und 16/10 ist eine Wurst.


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann hoffe ich mal für dich das du keine engen Radien hast.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich mal für dich das du keine engen Radien hast.


 
Ich möchte das MB mitkühlen. 

Wobei MB-Kühler so unglaublich auswahlsarm sind.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Benten: 
Nein - Schlauch wechseln bringt da nichts. Du hast drei große Radiatoren und zwei Graka-Kühler drin. Das führt einfach zu mehr Widerstand. Aber wozu willst du mehr Durchfluss? 90 l/h sind weit mehr als genug. Wenn man 150 L/h hat kann/sollte man die Pumpe zugunsten der Lautstärke runter drehen. Von einem noch höheren Durchflusswert hast du nichts und wenn es dir nur um die Zahl auf der Anzeige geht, ist KingPiranhas Tipp wohl der beste


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Uter

warum kritisierst du mich permanent anstatt produktive Vorschläge zu bringen ? 
Ich will dem Jungen doch nur helfen, statt dessen wird gegen mich gewittert wie schlecht meine Vorschläge sind.
Ich habe 3 Vorschläge gebracht.
1. die H100
für einen 14 Jährigen und das Sys mehr wie passend.
2.  ein hauptsache Waküsystem .. billiger geht fast nicht (klar schließt das spätere Neukäufe nicht aus)
3. Ein System mit Optik weil er Modden will=Optiksache=höherer Preis
dort habe ich DEINEN Vorschlag mit dem Nova mal mit eingebracht, aber auch hier ist alles kacke obwohl das Sys mit den ausgesuchten Komponenten bombe ausssehen würde.
Außer der Kryos Delrin wäre kein Kühler günstiger aber dennoch besser verarbeitet !?. Optisch käme das komplett in schwarz gehaltene besser, desweiteren ist der Phobya performancemäßig ne Ecke besser.
Dest Wasser only ohne Korroschutz?...aha..., nagut für hauptsache blau kann man auch den Mastercleer nehmen für 5,25€ den Meter.

am besten machst DU mal ne Zusammenstellung für ihn...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand einen guten Test zu Schlauchradien? Ich hatte mal einen gefunden, finde ihn aber nicht mehr..


----------



## Uter (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Grinsemann:
Bitte nehm meine Kritik nicht persönlich. Ich hab v.a. Einsparmöglichkeiten genannt bzw. Aussagen korrigiert, die so nicht stimmen (v.a., dass alle günstigen Winkel nach kurzer Zeit undicht werden). Grundsätzlich war deine Zusammenstellung auch nicht schlecht, aber eben m.M.n. zu teuer.
Der Kryos ist momentan der P/L-Tipp, dass der Phobya besser ist glaube ich erst nach weiteren Tests.
Korrosionsschutz ist ohne Alu m.M.n. unnötig, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Wenn er einen Kaufberatungsthread aufmacht und niemand anderes schneller wie ich ist, dann schlage ich gerne einen Warenkorb vor.


----------



## Stiffmeister (18. Juni 2012)

Weis jemand ob's die Firma Feser noch gibt?

War auf deren Homepage und wollt mir dort was zusammenstellen! Dafür, das es eine deutsche Firma ist, und die Ware dann scheinbar trotzdem aus USA verschickt wird (100€ Versand UPS) ist das schon merkwürdig! Von jedem Feser Schlauch liegt immer nur ein Fuß auf Lager  
Telefonisch und per Mail erreicht man niemanden (find ich einfach nur peinlich)!

Ist eigentlich für mich ein Grund die Firma zu boykottieren!

Hinzu kommt die schlechte Auswahl in diversen Shops bei Feser Produkten! Entweder keine Schläuche, keine Schraubanschlüsse, nur gewisse Grössen der Anschlüsse!

Jemand andere Erfahrung in letzter Zeit gemacht?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Feser hat sich so ziemlich mit allen was es auf dem Wakümarkt an wichtigen Größen gibt angelegt. Das Ergebnis ist das was du jetzt beobachten kannst.


----------



## ConCAD (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen guten Test zu Schlauchradien? Ich hatte mal einen gefunden, finde ihn aber nicht mehr..


 Der hier beispielsweise: DeXgo - Schläuche-Review, Teil 2: Danger Den- und Feser-Schläuche Wasserkühlung-Review / Testbericht


----------



## Benten (18. Juni 2012)

Angelegt oder ABgelegt?
Von dem was ich ebenfalls sehe, denke ich eher letzteres..
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Feser Material, aber wenn es die Schraubis irgendwo gibt, dann nur in 13/10..
Hätte ich zwar kein Problem mit, wenn 16/10 aber so viel knickfester ist, warum dann noch 13/10? 
Vllt mal beim A-C-Shop nachfragen, die haben ja die 13/10.. Und die 16/10 nur nicht lieferbar


----------



## Stiffmeister (18. Juni 2012)

was ist denn a-c-shop?

bitte ignorieren


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Angelegt oder ABgelegt?


Angelegt. Unter anderem mit DangerDen was die Verwendung der Marke an geht und mit Aquatuning was das Vertriebsmodell betrifft.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Der hier beispielsweise: DeXgo - Schläuche-Review, Teil 2: Danger Den- und Feser-Schläuche Wasserkühlung-Review / Testbericht


 
Danke. Aber es muss noch weitere geben, dies ist nicht der den ich mal gefunden hatte.


----------



## Stiffmeister (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

suche für mein Asus Rampage IV Gene X79 Board noch Kühler für Chipsatz und Spannungswandler...

Habe bisher leider nur diese gefunden : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC X79 Rampage IV Gene WaterBlock Set XSPC X79 Rampage IV Gene WaterBlock Set 14540

Kennt jemand ne Alternative?


----------



## Benten (18. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Angelegt. Unter anderem mit DangerDen was die Verwendung der Marke an geht und mit Aquatuning was das Vertriebsmodell betrifft.



Du meinst DangerDen ist eine Untermarke okay,
Aber wieso findet man die ganzen Anschlüsse nicht mehr in den Shops?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Du meinst DangerDen ist eine Untermarke okay,
> Aber wieso findet man die ganzen Anschlüsse nicht mehr in den Shops?


Duden | anlegen | Bedeutung, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme, Grammatik


----------



## Benten (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hilft mir trotzdem nicht weiter..  
Ich bräuchte unbedingt Feser Anschlüsse, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich sie bekomme, kennst du eine Adresse?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fals Anschlüsse auf den HK 3.0 nicht passen, muss man sie passend machen.


----------



## Benten (18. Juni 2012)

KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Fals Anschlüsse auf den HK 3.0 nicht passen, muss man sie passend machen.



Ich Pfeile doch nicht die Anschlüsse an..  Wenn Olstyle doch weiß wo oder wie man sie bekommen kann


----------



## Stiffmeister (18. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn dein genaues Problem?
Wieviel Platz hast denn??

Peilte auch Feser 16/10er Anschlüsse an.
Die einzigste Möglichkeit war direkt auf der Feser Homepage, da hauen dich allerdings die Versandkosten um. 
UPS  ca 100€ oder so!

Geld sparen anderen Kühler nehmen oder auf Schraubis verzichten.


----------



## Benten (18. Juni 2012)

Stiffmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn dein genaues Problem?
> Wieviel Platz hast denn??
> 
> Peilte auch Feser 16/10er Anschlüsse an.
> ...



Bei einem Moddingprojekt macht man das aber nur ungern, ich greife dann auf die 13/10 zurück..
Die kann man im A-C-Shop noch bekommen


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade für ein Moddings-Projekt würde ich aber niemals 16/10er Schraubis auf einen HK3 setzen. Das sieht doch bescheiden aus - selbst wenn sie passen.

Bei 13/10ern gibt es hingegen genügend Auswahl. Da muss man nicht grad auf Restposten einer hierzulande quasi nicht mehr existenten Firma, die sich alles andere als mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, zurückgreifen.


----------



## Benten (18. Juni 2012)

Wieso nicht mehr existierenden?
Dachte immer das Feser genauso wie Bitspower die Marken wären, die am edelsten sind? :-O

Dann bleibe ich bei den 13/10ern, danke euch für euer Feedback!

Noch ne Frage an unsere Sli und Crossfire Freunde:
Wenn ich beide Karten parallel durchströme halbiert sich der Durchfluss im System??
Habe ich in anderen Foren gelesen..
Temperaturmäßig bringt es bis eine logische gleiche Temperatur der Karten nichts,
dient nur dazu, denn Anschluss zu verlegen 

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche 13/10 Schläuche haben denn relativ enge Biegeradien? Und welche absolut nicht?


----------



## Chris2109 (19. Juni 2012)

Bei 13/10 gibt es nicht DEN Schlauch, da bei allen das Verhältnis id:ad schlecht ist und sie dadurch einknicken


----------



## fuSi0n (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus wollte mal die Farbspezis hier fragen ob ihr mir eine gute weiße bzw schwarze Flüssigkeit empfehlen könnt. Meinen weißen Schlau will ich mal gegen einen klaren tauschen. Ich weiß damit versaut man sich leicht alles, aber gibt es da nicht doch ein paar empfehlenswerte wie Nanofluid. Oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Primochill oder Mayhem Produkten?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn ich beide Karten parallel durchströme halbiert sich der Durchfluss im System??
> Habe ich in anderen Foren gelesen..


Stimmt nicht. Der Widerstand der beiden Kühler halbiert sich und der Durchfluss durch jeden Grakakühler.


----------



## Benten (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für deine Antwort, dann kann ich ja beruhigt auf dieses System umbauen oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Servus wollte mal die Farbspezis hier fragen ob ihr mir eine gute weiße bzw schwarze Flüssigkeit empfehlen könnt. Meinen weißen Schlau will ich mal gegen einen klaren tauschen. Ich weiß damit versaut man sich leicht alles, aber gibt es da nicht doch ein paar empfehlenswerte wie Nanofluid. Oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Primochill oder Mayhem Produkten?


 
Irgendwo hier im Forum hatte mal einer das weiße ausprobiert und war zumindest die ersten Tage zufrieden.
Alternativen gibt es sowieso nicht - schwarz und weiß sind nun einmal keine Farben, sondern die An-/Abwesenheit von Licht und erfordern somit eine massive Trübung der Flüssigkeit mit (reflektierenden oder absorbierenden) Partikeln. Wie man das dauerhaft hinbekommt, übersteigt die Fähigkeit nahezu aller Wasserzusatzanbieter.


----------



## fuSi0n (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja bei allen anderen Farben wird auch nur der entsprechende Teil des Spektrums absorbiert bzw reflektiert. Schwierig für so eine Suppe Langzeittests zu finden.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du das ganze Spektrum absorbierst oder reflektierst ist es aber einfach keine Farbe mehr, sondern entweder ein Gemisch aus allen Wellenlängen oder eben gar kein Licht. 

Schwarze Flüssigkeit kriegt man z.B. mit Drucktinte hin. Funktioniert kühltechnisch einwandfrei und verträgt sich im Regelfall auch mit Glykol und Korrosionsschutz, hinterlässt mit der Zeit aber überall im Kreislauf schwarze Rückstände. Hatte mal zwei Jahre lang so ein Gemisch mit G48 und schwarzer Druckertinte im Kreislauf. Bis auf die Putzaktion danach und den unverkäuflichen Radiator (lässt sich nicht putzen) war das an sich unproblematisch. 
Eine weiße Emulsion die auf Dauer stabil ist, wenn sie sowohl thermisch als auch strömungsmechanisch belastet wird, ist hingegen schwierig herzustellen oder man muss eben mit vielen Nachteilen leben (siehe Nanofluid). 
Wirklich problemlose weiße oder schwarze Kühlflüssigkeiten kann es meiner Einschätzung nach eigentlich kaum geben. Da wirst du immer mit schlechten Kompromissen leben müssen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs,

wollt mal nachfragen, wie meine Temperaturen nach Umrüstung auf Wakü so sind!

Mein System:

I7 3820 @4,68GHz @1,37V   idle 29-36° von Kern zu Kern unterschiedlich  last 63° (Prime)
GTX 580 (beides in Wakü integriert)  idle 32° last 45° (Furmark)

Gehäuse und Wakü Komonenten:
Xilence Interceptor Pro
Aquastream XT @77Hz
Aquaero 5
250er AGB
GTX 580 MSI @WaKü Serie
i7 3820 @ Cuplex Kryos
Radiator Monsta @ 3x 120er Triebwerklüfter
AC Durchflusssensor High Flow @ 150l @ Kalibrierwert 169

Der Radiator ist im oberen Gehäuse unter dem Deckel verbaut. Die Lüfter sind saugend darauf montiert, so dass diese die Luft aus dem Gehäuse transportieren.

Gehäuselüfter

2x in der Front (Luft einsaugend)
1x Rückseite (Luft einsaugend)

Mir kommen die Temperaturwerte relativ hoch vor...

Um eure Meinung wäre ich dankbar...
Wenn ich noch ne Angabe vergessen habe, post ich die gerne nach..


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Juni 2012)

Die temps liegen im Rahmen, eine gtx 580 ist ein kleines Heizkraftwerk, Desweiteren fütterst du deinen Radi mit der warmen Abluft des Gehäuses.

Drittens ist von einem 360 Radi kein Wunder zu erwarten bei CPU+ GPU.

Verbessern könntest du das ganze wenn du die radifläche erweiterst.

Ich weiß ich bin nicht grad das Paradebeispiel aber ich hab bei 32c wassertemp so 45c GPU (gtx 285 Amp!)  und 52c CPU (Q6600 @ 1,421vcore)  bei MoRa3 + 420er slim Radi (beide mit Frischluft versorgt und Lüfter @ 1200rpm)


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Stiffmeister:
Bei den Temperaturen mach dir mal keine Gedanken; ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das OC-Verhalten bei deiner CPU (und der Temperaturanstieg bei Spannungserhöhung) ist, aber für 1,37V würde ich sagen, dass 63°C bedenkelos sind.
Auch deine Grafikkarten sind super im grünen Bereich.
Aussagekräftiger wäre allerdings, wenn du Raum- und Wassertemperatur messen und angeben könntest.
"Verbesserungspotential" ist, wie Coxxone schon geschrieben hat, den Radi mit Frischluft versorgen oder mehr Fläche einbinden.

@Coxxone
SChau dir mal den Monsta an... das ist kein normaler 360er; ich meine dunel im Kopf zu haben, dass ein Monsta nur ein paar Kelvin schlechter abschneidet als ein MoRa2...


----------



## fuSi0n (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Stiffmeister Frischluft wird dir für 0 € den meisten Effekt bringen. Bei mir hat der Umstieg von Gehäuseluft auf Frischluft ~ 5-7 °C (wassertemp) gebracht. Halt der Unterschied zwischen Außenluft und Gehäuseluft.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Juni 2012)

Jo ich weiß schon wie ein Monsta aussieht, ^^

Allerdings hätte ich nicht gedacht das er fast soviel Leistung wie ein MoRa2 hat.


----------



## Fockich (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich meine lüfter am radi umdrehen soll...

hab am deckel nen 360er radi mit lüftern die die luft aus dem gehäuse saugen, 
meint ihr es bringt was wenn ich die lüfter umdrehe um die frische luft ins gehäuse zu blasen??
ich frage nur, weil doch dan der ganze airflow futsch ist...

hab in der front schon zwei 120er die reinblasen, das sind dann 5 lüfter die rein und einer (im heck) der rausbläst


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung! Ich glaub das ist vom Radiator anhängig. So weit ich das nachlesen konnte ist z. B. Mein Monsta Radiator mit den verwendeten Triebwerkslüftern für den saugenden Betrieb ausgelegt.

Vermutlich spielt es eine größere Rolle, ob der Radiator intern oder extern verbaut ist.

Ich werd aus den Tests auch nicht immer schlau. Die testen dann zwar intern und extern, aber vermutlich haben die aus Testzwecken die Radiatoren immer nur extern getestet und somit halt immer mit Frischluft versorgt und gleichzeitig den Vorteil der niedrigeren Umgebungsluft genutzt.

Besser gehts vermutlich nicht.

Vielleicht ist ja hier im Forum jemand, der einen Radiator wie ich einsetzt???


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Verbessern könntest du das ganze wenn du die radifläche erweiterst.


 Alternativ 140er Lüfter einsetzen, dann hat er immerhin einen 420er.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> SChau dir mal den Monsta an... das ist kein normaler 360er; ich meine dunel im Kopf zu haben, dass ein Monsta nur ein paar Kelvin schlechter abschneidet als ein MoRa2...


 Afair ist das Monsta (nicht light!) mit 6 140ern so stark wie ein Mora 2.



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung! Ich glaub das ist vom Radiator anhängig. So weit ich das nachlesen konnte ist z. B. Mein Monsta Radiator mit den verwendeten Triebwerkslüftern für den saugenden Betrieb ausgelegt.


Nein, es ist von den Lüftern abhängig. Der Radiator ist völlig egal.



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Vermutlich spielt es eine größere Rolle, ob der Radiator intern oder extern verbaut ist.


Einblasende Lüfter bringen (mit genug ausblasenden Gehäuselüftern) genau die gleichen Wassertemperaturen wie externe Radis. 



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Ich werd aus den Tests auch nicht immer schlau.


Dort wird meist eh das Delta angegeben, also ist es egal ob sie intern oder extern sind.



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja hier im Forum jemand, der einen Radiator wie ich einsetzt???


 Nutzt du einen Monsta oder Monsta light? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter? Saugen die Lüfter? Wie hoch ist die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse und im Raum? Wie hoch ist die Wassertemperatur? Deine Sensorwerte klingen ok, sind aber bekanntlich nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die 120er Triebwerklüfter genauso effektif sind wie 140er?!?
Kannst mir vielleicht eine Alternative empfehler? So könnt ich zumindest den Radi auf der anderen Seite noch mit 3 passenden Lüftern versorgen.

Das Problem mit den einblasenden Lüftern ist wohl bei mir der Deckel, da dieser Lamellen hat und nicht eben ist. Wenn ich das Teil einfach weglasse, schauts nicht gerade gut aus....

Ich hab den Monsta Radiator und nicht den Monsta Light...

Hab mir im Aquaero noch keine Kurve eingestellt. Mit dieser Feinarbeit wollt ich erst loslegen, wenn ich in der Materie etwas sattelfester bin. Momentan spiel ich so mit 40-80%. Wie ich die Umdrehungen auslesen kann hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden.

PS: hab einfach mal 3 Bilder vom Gehäuse und Lüfterdaten mit reingepackt, während ich noch am zusammenschrauben war. 
Wäre super, wenn sich das mal jemand anschauen würde und mir Tips zur optimalen Einrichtung gibt.
Wie bereits erwähnt, blasen 2 Lüfter im unteren vorderen und 1 Lüfter im hinteren Bereich frische Luft ins Gehäuse. Das ganze sollte dann nach oben durch die Lüfter, die auf dem Radiator montiert sind aus dem Gehäuse gesaugt werden.


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die 120er Triebwerklüfter genauso effektif sind wie 140er?!?
> Kannst mir vielleicht eine Alternative empfehler? So könnt ich zumindest den Radi auf der anderen Seite noch mit 3 passenden Lüftern versorgen.


 Wie kommst du darauf? Die Triebwerke sind (überteuerte) 120er mit Vorkammer. Ob sie auf dem Monsta besser sind als 140er ohne Vorkammer weiß ich nicht (vermutlich nicht), aber 140er mit Vorkammer wären sicher besser und sind günstiger. 2 verschiedene Lüftergrößen zu nutzen ist vermutlich nicht sinnvoll. Für den extrem leisen Betrieb drehen diese Triebwerke auch zu schnell...

btw: Das Fullquote war unnötig.


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter...

vermutlich hab ich mich von Berichten wie diesen beeindrucken lassen....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...triebwerk-der-ultimative-radiatorluefter.html

Da ich an den Radiator allerdings zu einem guten Preis rangekommen bin und die Lüfter dabei waren, will ich mich mal nicht beschweren...



Kannst mir zu meinen übrigen Fragen noch weiterhelfen?

PS: Wassertemperatur vom Sensor ist bei mir in der Aquastream XT Pumpe 3,6° zu hoch. Wie genau kalibriere ich den? Hab ein Thermometer reingehangen und die Temperaturdifferenz -3,6° eingetragen und dann auf "offset berechnen". War das schon alles, oder muss man den Vorgang wiederholen indem man verschiedene Kalibrierpunkte auswählt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Naja bei allen anderen Farben wird auch nur der entsprechende Teil des Spektrums absorbiert bzw reflektiert. Schwierig für so eine Suppe Langzeittests zu finden.



Nö, farbige Flüssigkeiten müssen eben nicht einen kompletten Teil des Spektrums absorbieren: Um einen blauen Eindruck zu erhalten, reicht es schon aus, wenn du einen (kleinen) Teil von rot und grün absorbierst. Ich habe keine genauen Zahlen (und auch keinen Zugang zu einem Spektrometer mehr), aber wenn ich mal spontan den optischen Eindruck von Farbmischungen mit RGB-Farben abgleiche, würde ich schätzen, dass bei G48 noch 75-85% der grünen&roten Lichtanteile durchkommen und selbst bei den kräftigsten Farben am Markt um die 50%. Wenn du die gleiche Absorption in allen Spektralbereichen erreichen würdest, käme also gerade einmal ein mittleres Grau bei raus, noch lange kein Schwarz.
Viel wichtiger ist aber i.d.R. noch der Homogenitätseindruck: Es gibt tausende Rottöne - aber nur ein Schwar/Weiß. D.h. bei farbigen Zusätzen kannst du dir erlauben, dass der Hintergrund durch die Schläuche zu sehen ist (ist meist sogar erwünscht), der erscheint dann halt mit z.B. Rotstich. Bei Schwarz geht das nicht, denn es gibt keinen "Schwarzstich". Das wäre einfach nur trüb. Damit es echt-Schwarz aussieht, darf gar kein Licht mehr durchkommen.
(Und weiß ist, wie erwähnt, noch schwerer. Denn "nichts durchkommen" kann man ja theoretisch durch wahnsinnig hohe Farbkonzentrationen noch erreichen und es gibt ein paar -wenn auch afaik kaum verwendete- flüssige Farbstoffe. Aber für weiß müsste man reflektieren, was gar kein normaler Wasserzusatz macht. Deren farbloses Gegenstück mit maximaler Helligkeit wäre nämlich "transparent", nicht "weiß".)




CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Jo ich weiß schon wie ein Monsta aussieht, ^^
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich nicht gedacht das er fast soviel Leistung wie ein MoRa2 hat.



Hat er auch nicht. Er mag in einigen Tests keinen großen Abstand haben - aber das liegt dann daran, dass die meisten Tester nur eine CPU als Hitzequelle nehmen und dann kommt man halt nur auf 1-2 Kelvin, was nach wenig aussieht. Im Vergleich zu einem Mora, der bei 3-4 Kelvin insgesamt liegt, aber trotzdem ein 50% höheres Delta repräsentiert.
Unterm Strich war der Monsta halt ein ziemlich guter, extradicker 420er Radiator (mit der Option auf 360er Betrieb). Afaik ohne größere Unterschiede zu z.B. Thermochill.




Fockich schrieb:


> hab am deckel nen 360er radi mit lüftern die die luft aus dem gehäuse saugen,
> meint ihr es bringt was wenn ich die lüfter umdrehe um die frische luft ins gehäuse zu blasen??
> ich frage nur, weil doch dan der ganze airflow futsch ist...



Der Airflow ist dann futsch, ja, aber die niedrigeren Außentemperaturen kompensieren das in Bezug auf die Wassertemperatur normalerweise. Dafür steigt halt die Innenraumtemperatur - muss man wissen, was einem wichtiger ist. (ich persönlich würde einen geordneten Luftstrom beibehalten)




Stiffmeister schrieb:


> @Uter...
> 
> vermutlich hab ich mich von Berichten wie diesen beeindrucken lassen....
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...triebwerk-der-ultimative-radiatorluefter.html



Man sollte bei einzelnen User Reviews immer vorsichtig sein. Abgesehen davon, dass die Testumsetzungen z.T. zu wünschen übrig lassen, muss man auch immer bedenken, dass diese Tester die Testexemplare gesponsort bekommen und gerade TFC hat sich ja auch einen Namen gemacht, was den Umgang mit Testern angeht, deren Ergebnisse einem nicht gefallen haben...
Deswegen: Unter 3-4 Userreviews, die das gleiche Ergebniss zeigen, sollte man tunlichst misstrauisch bleiben. Bei diesem Test hier kommt noch hinzu, dass das Triebwerk leistungsmäßig zwischen anderen 120er liegt - sich also mitnichten abhebt - und die Lautstärke gar nicht erst gemessen wurde.

Im PCGH-Test lagen sie iirc gleich auf mit den Noiseblocker Multiframe und waren, in der Nachkommastelle, einen Tick lauter. (unterm Strich ist es halt fast die gleiche Technik - im Falle der Triebwerke ggf. durch den größeren Resonanzkörper benachteiligt)



> PS: Wassertemperatur vom Sensor ist bei mir in der Aquastream XT Pumpe 3,6° zu hoch. Wie genau kalibriere ich den? Hab ein Thermometer reingehangen und die Temperaturdifferenz -3,6° eingetragen und dann auf "offset berechnen". War das schon alles, oder muss man den Vorgang wiederholen indem man verschiedene Kalibrierpunkte auswählt?


 
Eine Mehrpunktkalibrierung ist immer gut, aber wenn es nur darum geht, den typischen Offset der AS zu kompensieren (und nicht die Fehlgänigkeit von Sensoren), reicht auch Einpunkt. Die Einpunktmessung muss dann halt möglichst nahe an der späteren Betriebstemperatur liegen, für den Fall, dass der Sensor wirklich stark abweichen skaliert.


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann mir jemand gute bis sehr gute Lüfter für meinen Monsta empfehlen?
Habe darüber nachgedacht, ihn z.B. mit 6 Lütern zu betreiben....

Hab hier zwar en Bericht gefunden von bundymania...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ergleich-tfc-monsta-4-weitere-radiatoren.html

aber die genauen Lüftertypen ?????


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an, wie viel du investieren willst und wie deine Steurungsmöglichkeiten sind.
Gerne empfohlen (bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit) werden die Noiseblocker BlacksilentPROs oder als günstige Alternative Enermax TB Silence.
Ich würde in beiden Fällen auf die 140er Version zurückgreifen, wenn der der Radi diese schon unterstützt.

Enermax gibts nur ein Modell, bei den Noiseblockern würde ich auf die PK2 zurückgreifen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. Juni 2012)

@rudeboy

Zur Steuerung hab ich ein Aquaero 5 xt!


@all
auf was sollte ich achten bei der Kaufentscheidung bei dem Monsta Radiator?

Ich möchte bestmögliche Leistung, bei erträglicher Lautstärke, da ich fast immer ein HS auf habe.


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einer Aquaero würde ich zu Noiseblocker BlacsilentPRO PK2 greifen. Die bekommst du schön leise und genug Luft nach oben für warme Tage


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Monsta lohnt sich sogar fast eine Sandwichmontage (Lüfter-Monsta-Lüfter). Ich kann Noiseblocker PK2 empfehlen, nutze ich auch auf meinem Mo-Ra 3.


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi und danke für den Ratschlag....
Wenn ich 6 Lüfter auf dem Monsta montiere, dann lieg ich bei 100,-€. Gibts auch Shops, welche diese als Set anbieten oder sowas?

Was für Alternativen gibts noch zu den genannten Lüfter? 
Gibt doch bestimmt sowas wie nen Preis/Leistungsknüller


----------



## Chris2109 (21. Juni 2012)

Als p/l mässig sind diese Lüfter eig sehr weit vorn. Ich mein, du bekommst eig mit den besten Radiator Lüfter den es gibt inkl. 2x 3-Pin Verlängerungen, Gummi Abdichtung, schraubenset M3 und der Knaller -> casebadget, was willst du mehr?

Also die noiseblocker sind ihr Geld echt Wert! Hab den Kauf damals ebenfalls erst kritisch ins Auge gefasst aufgrund des hohen Preises, aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## L-man (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der PK2 ist wirklich ein guter Lüfter, mach blos nicht den Fehler und hole dir PK3. Alle diese Lüfter haben gemein das ihre Regelbarkeit nett ausgedrückt schlecht ist. Beim PK2 fällt es nicht so auf weil der ohnehin nicht so schnell läuft. Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht und einen PK3 eingebaut weil ich von der Regelbarkeit der SLipstreams verwöhnt war. Der PK3 lässt sich aber nur mit Glück auf 800U/min herunterregeln und macht dabei einen ziemlichen Lärm.


----------



## -Loki- (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schon jemand die neue Version der Aquaero XT und/oder ein Bild davon?


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



L-man schrieb:


> der PK2 ist wirklich ein guter Lüfter, mach blos nicht den Fehler und hole dir PK3. Alle diese Lüfter haben gemein das ihre Regelbarkeit nett ausgedrückt schlecht ist. Beim PK2 fällt es nicht so auf weil der ohnehin nicht so schnell läuft. Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht und einen PK3 eingebaut weil ich von der Regelbarkeit der SLipstreams verwöhnt war. Der PK3 lässt sich aber nur mit Glück auf 800U/min herunterregeln und macht dabei einen ziemlichen Lärm.


 
Was erwartest du von einem Lüfter, der bei 12V mit 1700RpM dreht?! Dass der nicht auf Ultra-Silent und niedrige Drehzahlen regelbar ist, sollte bei Kauf schon klar sein; wenn nicht war dein Kauf - gelinde gesagt - blauäugig.
Und einen Slipstream, der so weit runtergeregelt kann wie ein Noiseblocker, das Lager dabei noch leise läuft (und nicht nur 6 Monate) und das mit dem Lieferumfang/Service, den würde ich gerne sehen.
Imho hat man bei den Noiseblockern ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis.

Die PK2 reichen aber mehr als aus.


----------



## Benten (22. Juni 2012)

-Loki- schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand die neue Version der Aquaero XT und/oder ein Bild davon?



Neue Version??
Weiß leider nicht was du meinst


----------



## Chris2109 (22. Juni 2012)

Wie funktioniert eig das befüllen mittels eines fillports bzw wie verwendet/verbaut diesen richtig?


----------



## ConCAD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Fillport wird möglichst weit oben am Gehäuse verbaut und dann mit einem Einlass des AGBs oder alternativ mit einem T-Stück an einer tiefen Stelle verbunden. 
Siehe auch: 
Danger Den Fillport Hole - YouTube
Fill a System With Coolant - YouTube


----------



## Fabiii (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin auf der Suche nach den roten Anschlüssen von Bitspower (Deep Blood Red). Jemand ne Idee ob es die in Deutschland zu kriegen gibt? Aquatuning, AC und Caseking hab ich schon geschaut.
Wichtig wären mir auch angewinkelte Anschlüsse.


----------



## -Loki- (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Neue Version??
> Weiß leider nicht was du meinst


 Die neue Version für die es eine Neue Blende gibt und welche auch als Austauschfront von AC gibt
Aqua Computer Webshop -


----------



## leland (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallöchen,

ich bin in sachen wakü ziemlich schlecht bewandert und wollte mal nachfragen ob es möglich ist mehrere AGBs in einem kreislauf zuverbauen, und wenn ja ob man dann auch mehrere pumpen braucht oder ob das nur möglich ist mit unterschiedlichen kreisläufen

gruß leland


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist kein Problem.
Man hat aber wenig Kontrolle über den Wasserstand in den unteren AGBs (meist laufen sie randvoll) und man sollte nie zwei zeitgleich öffnen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@-Loki- schau mal bei Caseking rein.


----------



## -Loki- (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Caseking sehe ich Bilder der Aquaero XT v2 (Die mit den Stahlknöpfen).
Davor gab es ja die v1 mit dem komplet schwarzem Display (Diese version wurde eingestellt weil es Probleme mit dem Touchdisplay gab)
Jetzt gibt es aber eine Aquaero XT v3. Diese soll vom Designe an dei V1 angelehnt sein (ohne diese für schwarze Gehäuse total unpasenden Stahlknöpfen) und benötigt auch eine andere schwarze blende als die Versionen 1 und 2. Bei AT werden auch beide Blenden angeboten mit den Hinweis das es 2 Versionen gibt.
Die Umrüstfront, die bei AC zu ordern ist (siehe Link weiter Oben), ist um von v2 auf v3 zu ändern. Die Umrüstung von v1 auf v2 war seinerzeit afaik umsonst da es diese extremen Probleme mit dem Display gab.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da verwechselst du was.


----------



## -Loki- (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich verwechsel da nichts.



> *Auszug aus Mailverkehr von Anfang März mit dem Support von AC*
> 
> Hallo Herr R.,
> die XT Variante wird voraussichtlich Ende des Monats wieder verfügbar sein.
> ...


Oder wie ist sonnst sind die 2 Versionen der Schwarzen Frontblende zu erklären. Weil die Ramen der v1 und v2 sind ja absulut gleich.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Oder wie ist sonnst sind die 2 Versionen der Schwarzen Frontblende zu erklären.


Da wird AT wohl ein fFehler unterlaufen sein.

Ist die gleiche Blende. Egal ob V1 oder V2 die schwarze Blende passt. Besitze eins der AE5 XT's. Die V2 Front habe ich mir nachträglich eingebaut, aber keine neue schwarze Blende.
Caseking hat Bilder vom V2 Aquaero 5 XT.


----------



## -Loki- (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist AC aber auch ein Fehler unterlaufen.
Weil bei denen gibt es auch 2 Versionen der schwarzen XT Blende und beide verweisen auf unterschiedliche Artikelnummern der AE XT.
Desweiteren möchte ich auf diesen Thread verweisen.
Ich denke das dürften genug Indizien sein die auf eine v3 hindeuten.


----------



## fuSi0n (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm Frage an die Aquagrafx-Besitzer dort wird in dem Installationsvideo zum GTX570/580 Kühler ja Wärmeleitpaste auch auf die Rambausteine verteilt, ich kenn das von meinen bisherigen EK Kühlern mit Pads. Macht Ihr das auch so oder nehmt ihr für den Ram Pads ?
Und ich frag mich ob meine Arctic Silver 5 WLP nach ich glaub 9 Jahren noch immer ok ist. Ich kann keine Trennung von Bestandteilen erkennen das Zeug lässt sich verarbeiten wie eh und je...
Jemand da Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Juni 2012)

Im Falle meiner gtx 285 hab ich wärmeleitpaste genommen.

Ich denke wenn sich die Konsistenz nicht verändert hat, dann nimm sie, aber Schau dann mal etwas häufiger auf die temps, kann sein das sie jetzt schneller austrocknet/ härtet unter Hitze.


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hmm Frage an die Aquagrafx-Besitzer dort wird in dem Installationsvideo zum GTX570/580 Kühler ja Wärmeleitpaste auch auf die Rambausteine verteilt, ich kenn das von meinen bisherigen EK Kühlern mit Pads.


Wenn es so beschrieben ist, dann mach es auch so.


----------



## fuSi0n (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es war nur "ungewohnt. Noch eine Frage verwndung von 0,5er und 1,0er pads (mangels vorhandener Alterantive) bei einem Fullcoverkühler? 

http://coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/ASUS-GeForce-GTX570-PCB.jpg

Dabei würden auf die spawas (die 4 oben rechts von der GPU aus gesehen) ein 1 mm kommen und auf die anderen 0,5mm.


----------



## -Loki- (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe heute mit AC geschrieben.
Gibt wirklich eine neue Version der Aquaero XT. Optisch sieht sie, bis auf ein paar kleinigkeit, wie die erste Version aus.
Ein Bild findet man im Shop von AC. Klick mich Ich hatte auch erst gedach, dass das ein veraltetes Bild ist, aber bei genaueren Betrachten fallen dann doch 1-2 Unterschiede auf.
Die neue Blende in schwarz wird benötigt weil sich ein paar Maße geändert haben.


----------



## Chris2109 (25. Juni 2012)

Huhu,

Welche bunte fertigmischung könnt ihr mit empfehlen? Hat jemand bereits langzeit Erfahrungen mit einer fertigmischung? Und was haltet ihr von den einfachen farbzusätzen in den 5ml Ampullen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Welche bunte fertigmischung könnt ihr mit empfehlen? Hat jemand bereits langzeit Erfahrungen mit einer fertigmischung? Und was haltet ihr von den einfachen farbzusätzen in den 5ml Ampullen?


 
Besitzt du nicht grüne Schläuche?

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, haben die wenigstens mit dem Double Protect Ultra Zusatz Probleme. Ich werde bei meiner Wasserkühlung allerdings Mayhems Dye Deep Blue verwenden und selbst fühlen, wie man sich fühlt wenn das Wasser ausflockt.


----------



## Chris2109 (25. Juni 2012)

Jo klar hab ich grune Schläuche bin aber am überlegen ob Iwan mal clear mit buntem Wasser probiere, da das von der Farbe her doch immer richtig gut aussieht und es sehr viele haben. Drum war meine frage nach Produkt Empfehlungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Es war nur "ungewohnt. Noch eine Frage verwndung von 0,5er und 1,0er pads (mangels vorhandener Alterantive) bei einem Fullcoverkühler?
> 
> http://coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/ASUS-GeForce-GTX570-PCB.jpg
> 
> Dabei würden auf die spawas (die 4 oben rechts von der GPU aus gesehen) ein 1 mm kommen und auf die anderen 0,5mm.


 

Genau wie bei Paste/Pads gillt auch bei der Dicke der Pads:
Die Herstellervorgabe zählt. Man kann Kühler für 0,5 oder für 2 mm auslegen - aber nicht für 0,5 bis 2 mm und der User sucht sich aus, was gefällt. Das ist suboptimal und nur zu empfehlen, wenn es Hinweise auf deutliche Höhenabweichungen der Komponenten gibt.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Jo klar hab ich grune Schläuche bin aber am überlegen ob Iwan mal clear mit buntem Wasser probiere, da das von der Farbe her doch immer richtig gut aussieht und es sehr viele haben. Drum war meine frage nach Produkt Empfehlungen


 
Probiers mal mit Double Protect Ultra, wenn du auf nummer sicher gehn willst nimm Lebensmittelfarbe zum Einfärben
So oder so benutzt nen Filter, weil bei manchen hat das Zusatzmittel recht arg zum Flocken begonnen nach Zeit X.
Durch den Filter kann man hier entgegenwirken^^


----------



## Gatsch (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Welche bunte fertigmischung könnt ihr mit empfehlen? Hat jemand bereits langzeit Erfahrungen mit einer fertigmischung? Und was haltet ihr von den einfachen farbzusätzen in den 5ml Ampullen?


 
ich habe das EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV Blue  drinne  
sieht gut aus (find ich hallt mal^^) und die luft war auch schnell drausen zum gegensatz zum Innovatek Protect IP

bekannter hat die rote mischung von EK Waterblocks drinnen (seit 6 monaten) und hat keine beschwerden 

mfg gatsch


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab seit etwa einem Jahr das rote DP Ultra drin. Ist in der Farbe etwas verblasst, die Kühlleistung hat sich nicht verändert. Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden damit. Hab auch das erste mal eine farbveränderung bemerkt. In zwei anderen Systemen hat es sich nicht verändert. 

Nur beim befüllen muss man schauen, da es auf der hat etwas klebt.


----------



## Casper0011 (26. Juni 2012)

Auch ich verwende das DP Ultra seit ca 15 Monaten und wie mein Vorredner schon sagte habe ich nur positive Erfahrungen damit machen können. Auch nach mehrmaligem zerlegen konnte ich keinerlei Ablagerungen ausmachen.


----------



## L-man (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe auch das EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV Blue seit etwas über einem halben Jahr drin. Es hat weder an Intensität verloren noch kann ich Ablagerungen feststellen.


----------



## leland (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin leute, hab das mit dem farbigen kühlmittel grad gelesen und hab da mal zwei fragen 

1. wo verbaut man dann den filter?
2. kann man den filter dann einfach so wechseln ohne das kühlmittel rauszulassen?

gruß


----------



## ConCAD (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo im Kreislauf man den Filter verbaut, ist prinzipiell egal. Wie der Filterwechsel vonstatten geht, hängt nicht zuletzt davon ab, welcher Filter genutzt wird. Bei dem von Aquacomputer beispielsweise können einfach die beiden Absperrhähne geschlossen werden, wodurch kaum Kühlmittel austritt. Bei einfacher aufgebauten, wie zB dem von Alphacool, kann vor und nach dem Filter zB mit diesen Klemmen der Kreislauf während des Filterwechsels vor dem Auslaufen geschützt werden.


----------



## StefanStg (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, gibt es eigentlich noch keine GPU Kühler für die GTX 670 oder sind die Kühler von der 680 mit der 670 Kompatibel. Weil wenn ich bei Aquatuning schaue finde ich nur Kühler für die 680/690


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt Kühler für die GTX 670 z.b. von Watercool & AquaComputer, sind aber noch nicht lieferbar. Manche GTX 670 haben das Layout der GTX 680.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es eigentlich noch keine GPU Kühler für die GTX 670 oder sind die Kühler von der 680 mit der 670 Kompatibel. Weil wenn ich bei Aquatuning schaue finde ich nur Kühler für die 680/690


 
Vorgestern entdeckte ich dies auf Caseking.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » aqua computer aquagraFX für GTX 670

Hat auch lange genug gedauert.


----------



## StefanStg (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Es gibt Kühler für die GTX 670 z.b. von Watercool & AquaComputer, sind aber noch nicht lieferbar. Manche GTX 670 haben das Layout der GTX 680.





DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Vorgestern entdeckte ich dies auf Caseking.
> 
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » aqua computer aquagraFX für GTX 670
> 
> Hat auch lange genug gedauert.



Danke für den link hat wirklich lange gebraucht bis sie was rausgebracht haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"ab 6.7." - draußen ist der also auch noch nicht.
Watercool will seinen (nach aktueller Angabe...) am Dienstag vorstellen.


----------



## Bene11660 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend, 
wisst ihr, ob es schon Mainboard Kühler für das Asus Maximus V Gene gibt? Ich konnte nichts dergleichen finden.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möglich ist alles. Du kannst ja mal schauen ob ein Universalkühler z.b. von Anfi-tec passt. wenn nicht kannst du es einschicken und dir Kühler fertigen lassen.


----------



## Alex89 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Kühler für XFX HD6950 DualFan (CDFC)?

Passen müssten EK FC6870, Heatkiller X³ 6870 und LiquidExtasy NarrowLine 6870... 

Den EK hätte ich gern in Nickel und Acetal wird wohl aber dank Designumstellung nicht mehr hergestellt bzw wird mir im neuen Design nicht mehr gefallen... (schon 2 mal keine Lieferung an AT -.-' )
Der LiquidExtasy sagt mir auch zu dank schwarzem Deckel aba deckt paar Bauteile Richtung Stromanschlüsse nicht ab...
Der Heatkiller deckt alles heizende ab aber ist leider nicht schwarz was ich eig gern hätte... 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidung helfen?

Vorteile:
Heatkiller deckt alles ab
LiquidExtasy alles nur mit WLP und keine Pads
EK deckt alles ab + Farbwunsch

Nachteile
Heatkiller doofe farbe
LiquidExtasy deckt nich alles ab
EK nicht lieferbar in DE -.-'

Gruß Alex


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könntest bei Watercool anfragen, ob du den Heatkiller in Nickel + Schwarz haben kannst. Prinzipiell machen sie das auf Anfrage mit allen Kühlern, ich weiß aber nicht zu welchem Preis. (auf alle Fälle mit etwas Wartezeit verbunden, je nach dem wann die nächste Fuhre zum Galvaniker geht)


----------



## Soulcube (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage: Ist ne WaKü-System eigentlich transportfreundlich oder eher nicht. Weil bin am überlegen mir eine zu holen aber baue meist meinen Rechner einmal im Monat ab.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Außer dem Gewicht von Fullcover-Graka-Kühlern, gibt´s s da eigentlich keine Einschränkungen. Wenn der Rechnern mit senkrecht stehender Graka transportiert wird ist das eigentlich auch keine Thema. 
Im Zweifelsfall kann man auch für eine einfache Wasserabalss-Funktion sorgen, so dass man das Wasser zum Transport einfach ablässt. Nötig ist das aber nicht (es sei denn du willst große Höhenunterschiede mit dem Rechnern überwinden).
Habe jedenfalls schon öfters wasserkühlte Rechnern transportiert ohne das Wasser abzulassen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hei Jungs,

hab mal wieder ne Frage. Da ich jetzt seit langer Zeit mal wieder zum Zocken gekommen bin, ist mir zufällig was aufgefallen.

Ist es normal, das mit steigender Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf auch der Füllstand im AGB steigt? 
Vorsichtshalber ein Beispiel in meiner AGB Röhre (250er)

Wassertemperatur ca. 30° nach 15 Minuten Surfen usw..... ca 5cm Abstand bis zum Rand wo der Verschluss drauf ist)
Wassertemperautr ca. 43° nach 30 Minuten zocken           (Abstand = < 5mm)

Wie problematisch ist es, wenn die Wassertemperatur weiter ansteigen sollte und der AGB voll bis oben hin ist noch mehr??? (bedingt durch die Ausdehnung)
Muss ich angst haben, dass durch den Druck der AGB platzt oder ein Schlauch sich löst oder irgendwas?
Hab ich zuviel Wasser im System?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Anstieg in diesem Maße kann imho nichts mit Erwärmung zu tun haben. (Das Wasser dehnt sich zwar aus - oftmals wird das aber schon durch die weicheren, sich dehneden Schläuche überkompensiert und der Wasserspiegel sinkt sogar)
Passiert das auch, wenn das System nicht belastet wird, aber die gleiche Zeit läuft?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hab ich zuviel Wasser im System?


Nein sonst wäre kein Platz mehr im AGB. 

Hast du dein System richtig und komplett entlüftet?


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Juli 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Anstieg in diesem Maße kann imho nichts mit Erwärmung zu tun haben. (Das Wasser dehnt sich zwar aus - oftmals wird das aber schon durch die weicheren, sich dehneden Schläuche überkompensiert und der Wasserspiegel sinkt sogar)
> Passiert das auch, wenn das System nicht belastet wird, aber die gleiche Zeit läuft?



Das probier ich morgen aus und schreib dann das Ergebnis, ob es ohne Belastung passiert!



			
				KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dein System richtig und komplett entlüftet?



Woher weis ich denn, ob das System richtig und komplett entlüftet ist?
Wasserblasen seh ich mal keine auf Anhieb!
Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei hoher Pumpenleistung (Durchfluss lt AC DFS High Flow 120-150 Liter) ab und zu ein Rauschen zu hören ist, welches verschwindet, sobald ich den Durchfluss auf 80 Liter setze!
Die Impulszahl wurde auch bereits eingestellt!


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Kreislauf hast du aber richtig angeschlossen (AGB Ausgang zum Eingang Pumpe etc...)?


----------



## Stiffmeister (1. Juli 2012)

Verstehe die Frage nicht!

Ich hab Wasser als erstes in den AGB gefüllt! (die Röhre hat unten 2 Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Den einen hab ich als Zulauf zur Pumpe genommen, in den Anderen läuft das Wasser zurück)!
Dann hab ich die Pumpe eingeschaltet und als der AGB fast leer war wieder ausgeschaltet und weiter befüllt!
Als dann der Kreislauf funzte, hab ich am Gehäuse gewackelt, um die restliche Luftblasen aus dem System zu bekommen! Danach wieder nachgefüllt.



Kann man denn am AGB was falsch anschließen?
Wär nett, wenn du auch noch auf meine zuvor gestellten Fragen eingehen würdest!


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kann man denn am AGB was falsch anschließen?


Theoretisch ja.



> Wär nett, wenn du auch noch auf meine zuvor gestellten Fragen eingehen würdest!


Sorry darauf habe ich leider keine Antwort.


----------



## Gatsch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Ist es normal, das mit steigender Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf auch der Füllstand im AGB steigt?


  da könnt ich mir schohn vorstellen dass das mit der viskosität vom kühlmittel zu tun hat
 was hast den für eines drinnen?



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Woher weis ich denn, ob das System richtig und komplett entlüftet ist?


 radiator abbaun und schütteln
wenn dus blätschern höhrst is noch luft drinnen
wenn keine luft drinnen ist höhrst auch nix



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Kann man denn am AGB was falsch anschließen?


 ich schätz mal dass wenn man den agb mitten drinnen im kreislauf anschließt, dass das als falsch gilt  (zb. radi,pumpe, cpu, agb,gpu,wieder zum radi)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gatsch schrieb:


> ich schätz mal dass wenn man den agb mitten drinnen im kreislauf anschließt, dass das als falsch gilt  (zb. radi,pumpe, cpu, agb,gpu,wieder zum radi)


 
Der AGB sollte immer an der Sogstelle der Pumpe sein, sonst zieht die Pumpe beim befüllen Luft.


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. Juli 2012)

@ Gatsch

Double Protect Ultra


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gatsch schrieb:


> da könnt ich mir schohn vorstellen dass das mit der viskosität vom kühlmittel zu tun hat
> was hast den für eines drinnen?


Was soll ein Anstieg des Wasserpegels mit der Viskosität zu tun haben? Die Temperaturabhängigkeit der Viskosität beeinflusst den Durchfluss aber nicht das Wasservolumen. Nur indirekt, über eine stärkere Wasserbewegung und damit verbundenes Mitreißen von Luft, könnte die Viskosität auf den Wasserpegel im AB Einfluss nehmen. 

@Stiffmaster: Ist es also ein realer Anstieg des Wasserpegels, oder vllt. nur eine optische Täuschung durch stärkere Bewegung im AB?
Wenn der Pegel real ansteigen würde, müsste dieses Wasser anderswo im Kreislauf fehlen und dort durch Luft ersetzt worden sein. In einem geschlossenen Kreislauf verändert sich jedenfalls weder die Luft- noch die Wassermenge (langfristige Diffusionsverluste mal außen vor). Volumen- bzw. Dichteveränderungen aufgrund der Temperaturänderungen sind im üblichen Temperaturspektrum einer Wakü ebenfalls vernachlässigbar gering - das würde man jedenfalls nicht als Pegelerhöhung wahrnehmen, selbst wenn keine Schläuche als Kompensation da wären. 
Bei einer unglücklichen Verschlauchung kann es aber passieren, dass eine andere, höher gelegene, Komponente ungewollt als AB fungiert, wenn aus dem eigentlichen AB immer wieder Luft mitgerissen wird. Das würde dann auf einen zu hohen Durchfluss für die AB-Bauform hinweisen. Hörst du evtl. ab und zu etwas rauschen in der Pumpe? Wenn ja wäre das ein Hinweis, dass Luft aus dem AB mitgerissen wird.
Bei Röhren ABs gibt es oft Einbauten oder Röhrchen, die genau das verhindern sollen. Der Auslass Richtung Pumpe sollte immer der Anschluss sein, dessen Öffnung im AB am weitesten von der bewegten Wasseroberfläche entfernt liegt und strömungsmäßig möglichst weit vom Einlass entfernt ist.

Wenn du auch bei hohem Durchfluss oder einem suboptimal ausgelegten AB für optimale Entlüftung sorgen willst, wäre ein Zentrifugalentlüfter sinnvoll. Da ist aber Basteln angesagt - so was bietet bisher kein Wakü-Hersteller an.


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist er nicht wunderschön ?..........


----------



## Gatsch (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was soll ein Anstieg des Wasserpegels mit der Viskosität zu tun haben? Die Temperaturabhängigkeit der Viskosität beeinflusst den Durchfluss aber nicht das Wasservolumen. Nur indirekt, über eine stärkere Wasserbewegung und damit verbundenes Mitreißen von Luft, könnte die Viskosität auf den Wasserpegel im AB Einfluss nehmen.



dachte mir hallt dass es vlt daran liegt
weil ja bei einer temperatur erhöhung das mittel dünnflüssiger wird

danke für die erklärung


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. Juli 2012)

@VJoe2max

Als kleines Beispiel: ich hatte versehentlich vergessen die Lüfter einzuschalten und der Deckel im AGB war nicht verschraubt. Zum Glück war das Innere noch mit Papier ausgelegt, denn das Wasser ist sogar übergelaufen und das obwohl der AGB nur 2/3 befüllt war.

*REALER ANSTIEG ODER OPTISCHE TÄUSCHUNG DURCH DURCH WASSERBEWEGUNG?*

Eine Wasserbewegung ist im Betrieb nicht erkennbar.
Beim Start ist das anlaufen der Pumpe zu hören, das wars dann aber.
Jedoch ist ein leichtes Klackern zu hören, je nachdem wie ich meine Pumpe einstelle.
Mit steigender Hz-Zahl deutlicheres Klackern.

*Höher gelegene Komponente.*
Tatsächlich ist bei mir eine Komponente (der Ratiator) höher als mein AGB. 
Der AGB hat eine Entlüftungsschraube welche ich jedoch nicht benutzt habe.
Bisher habe ich nur am Gehäuse gewackelt im Betrieb, bis keine Bläschen mehr sichtbar waren.

*Geräusch*
Manchmal kann ich ein Rauschen im System ausmachen, aber auch nur, wenn die Gehäusewand offen ist. Wenn ich die Hz-Zahl der Pumpe senke, verschwindet es wieder.


Im Anhang ein Bild des AGB´s : https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3bdae9fb65aedd57d9ac37171330d2e6

rechts unten habe ich den Schlauch angeschlossen, der zur Pumpe führt,
direkt links daneben der Schlauch, der vom Radiator kommt.

Vielleicht kannst mir ja helfen

So..
hab den PC jetzt noch ein paar mal geschüttelt und es war tatsächlich noch Luft im Kreislauf...

Jetzt kann ich so viel schütteln wie ich will und es kommen keine Bläschen mehr. Auch unter längerer Zeit mit Last, steigt das Wasser im AGB jetzt auch nicht mehr an.

Aber ein neues Problem: Wenn ich das Gehäuse jetzt bewege, höre ich wie Wasser im Radiator hin und her schwabbt.

Hab dazu noch ein paar Fragen:

Ist das normal mit dem hin und herschwabben?
Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem Radiator und der Entlüftngsschraube? (muss ich die schraube leicht losdrehen oder komplett rausdrehen)?
Woher weis ich wann keine Luft mehr im Radiator ist? (einfach PC einschalten und warten bis nur noch Wasser aus der Öffnung kommt)?


----------



## Chris2109 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mit der Entlüftungsschraube verhält es sich wie mit einem Heizkörper.

Schraube vorsichtig aufdrehen. Leichtes zischen/rauschen und sobald Wasser kommt zu drehen! Und wenn du es schwabbern/gluckern hörst ist noch Luft drin, ebenfalls wie bei der Heizung.

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach dem was du schilderst, war das Problem einfach, dass du den AB nicht zugeschraubt hast, und einen etwas ungünstigen Aufbau hast. 



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> So..
> hab den PC jetzt noch ein paar mal geschüttelt und es war tatsächlich noch Luft im Kreislauf...
> 
> Jetzt kann ich so viel schütteln wie ich will und es kommen keine Bläschen mehr. Auch unter längerer Zeit mit Last, steigt das Wasser im AGB jetzt auch nicht mehr an.
> ...



Wenn du es im Radi hin und her schwappen hörst, ist definitiv Luft im Radiator. Ansonsten könnte da nichts hin und her schwappen .



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Ist das normal mit dem hin und herschwabben?


 Wie gesagt: Nein, das bedeutet es ist Luft im Radi. 



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das genau mit dem Radiator und der Entlüftngsschraube? (muss ich die schraube leicht losdrehen oder komplett rausdrehen)?


Das ist ein relativ unsinniges Feature. Ich würde die Schraube tunlichst nicht öffnen. 



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Woher weis ich wann keine Luft mehr im Radiator ist? (einfach PC einschalten und warten bis nur noch Wasser aus der Öffnung kommt)?


Aus welcher Öffnung? In einem entlüfteten Wasserkreislauf kann schon definitionsgemäß gar nichts anderes als Wasser zirkulieren .


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. Juli 2012)

Na ich mein die Öffnung mit der Entlüftungsschraube!
Wie bekomm ich denn nun die restliche Luft aus dem Radi, wenn das Wackeln nix mehr bringt?


----------



## -Loki- (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PC mal auf die Seite legen bei laufender Kühlung.


----------



## Gatsch (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich lass die schläuche einfach lang genug zum radiator
und dan bau ich ihn ab und schwenke und dreh des ding dann einfach unter laufendem betrieb


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich denn nun die restliche Luft aus dem Radi, wenn das Wackeln nix mehr bringt?


Den Radi mit der Flussrichting so drehen, das du die Luft vom Einlass langsam zum Auslass bewegt bekommst. Denk dran Luft steigt nach oben.


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Juli 2012)

Moin @ll

Wollt mal eben in die Runde fragen, was man bei einer Aquastream XT Ultra nach dem Einbau noch einstellen muss? Habe hier immer diverse Sachen mit Temperatursensor und Frequenzen gelesen, aber mich nicht so sehr damit beschäftigt weil ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine hatte. 

Und zweitens, lohnt es sich noch einen externen Temperatur-/Durchflusssensor zu holen und den ander Pumpe mit anzuschließen ?


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst die AS XT nach dem Entlüften einfach so laufen lassen wie sie in ihrer Grundeinstellung arbeitet. Sie sucht sich ihren Arbeitspunkt und damit die Antriebsfrequenz selbsttätig. Zwar kannst du allerlei Spielereien in der Software nutzen aber zwingend notwendig ist das nicht. Am ehesten wirst du wohl dich wohl mit der manuellen Drehzahlregelung auseinender setzen müssen, falls dir die Pumpe im automatisch eingestellten Arbeitspunkt zu laut ist (kann besonders mit wenig Widerstand im Kreislauf leicht passieren). Dann drehst du die Antriebsfrequenz halt auf einen für dich akkustisch angenehmes Maß runter. 

Was den pumpeninternenen Tempsensor angeht, muss man einfach wissen wo er sitzt - dann weiß man auch, dass er mit der Wassertemperatur nur beiläufig korreliert. Eine Kalibrierung auf irgendeinen reale Temperatur bringt da imo auch nicht wirklich etwas, denn ein Wassertempsensor muss anders positioniert und vor fremden Wärmequellen möglichst abgeschirmt sein, wenn man die Wassertemperatur und nicht irgendetwas anderes messen möchte. Falls du also vor hast mit der AS XT die Wassertemperaur zu bestimmen wäre ein externer Tempsensor keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris

Bei mir hat sich die Pumpe automatisch eingestellt. Ich glaub es war eine Frequenz zwischen 78 und 80 Hz. 
Da jedoch mein AQ HF Durchflusssensor trotz Einstellung der Impulszahl (erstens: ein störendes Klackern von sich gegeben hat und zweitens: einen Durchfluss > 150Liter anzeigte) habe ich die Pumpe auf 60Hz runtergeregelt, da auch hier noch ein Durchfluss > 110Liter vorhanden ist und das Klackern verschwindet bzw. minimiert wird.

Beim internen Temperatursensor kann ich bestätigen, dass dieser immer zu hohe Werte anzeigt.(ca. 3-4°). Diese Abweichung ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Platz der Pumpe (liegt diese beispielsweise im Luftstrom)?
Ich selbst habe dann einfach mit einem üblichen Fieberthermometer die Temperatur nachgemessen und in den Softwareeinstellungen der Pumpe den Offset-Wert entsprechend eingestellt. 
Um auf eine bessere Kontrolle zu haben, hab ich nachträglich einen AQ Temperatursensor angeschlossen. 
Aber auch dieser weicht 2° von der reeallen Wassertemperatur ab, welche ich selbst ermittelt habe.
Diese hab ich dann auch mit dem Offset Wert entsprechend kalibriert.
(Gemessen hab ich die Temperaturen im AGB)



> Und zweitens, lohnt es sich noch einen externen Temperatur-/Durchflusssensor zu holen und den ander Pumpe mit anzuschließen ?


 
Ob es sich lohnt, einen weiteren Temperatur-/DFS zu integrieren muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Ich empfinde es als nützlich, da ich eine weitere Kontrollfunktion habe, die bequem über die Software ausgelesen werden kann.
Allerdings sind es eigentlich Spielereien. Ich würde sagen, dass der interne Temperatursensor zum Regeln der Lüfter (bei mir über Aquaero 5) vollkommen ausreicht. Ob du jetzt weitere 40€ investieren willst, hängt wohl von deinem Budget bzw. davon ab ob es dir das Wert ist.


----------



## Benten (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann es nur Raten, einen zusätzlichen Sensor einzubauen, denn je nachdem wie viele Offsets du in der Software einstellst kann der Wert bei einer anderen Temperatur deutlich abweichen!
Ich habe bei 78Hz nen Durchfluss von 100l,
Im Silentmode(61Hz) habe ich knapp 70l!
Ich habe in meinem Kühlkreislauf 4 Sensoren mit denen ich sogar die Radiatoren einzeln steure, sodass ich alles wirklich silent halten kann


----------



## Casper0011 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Leutz
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach nen Fullcover für meine XFX 6870. Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob das Referenzdesign das selbe ist wie bei der 6850? Scheinbar gibt es Kühler die auf beide Karten passen. Werde da aber nicht so richtig schlau draus gerade.


----------



## Bene11660 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Möglich ist alles. Du kannst ja mal schauen ob ein Universalkühler z.b. von Anfi-tec passt. wenn nicht kannst du es einschicken und dir Kühler fertigen lassen.



Hmm, danke für die Antwort. Ich werde mal bei Anfi-Tec anfragen, vielleicht ergiebt sich ja was.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Durchflussmesser von AquaComputer mps - Eine neue Generation der Durchflussmessung - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Benten (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Neue Durchflussmesser von AquaComputer mps - Eine neue Generation der Durchflussmessung - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


 
Wenns die irgendwo im Shop gibt, bitte direkt den Link! 
Soeinen brauche ich noch!


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man die mit der XT Ultra koppeln?


----------



## Benten (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar  Über den normalen flow anschluss, wobei man die neuen dafür nicht braucht, viel zu viel Geld rausgeschmissen dann 
Ich würde dann ein Aquaero 5 als Steuerung Pflicht nennen, sonst nutzt du keine der neuen Funktionen wirklich 
Kauf dir wenn lieber den alten, kann dir sonst meinen verkaufen!


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müssen wir dann nochmal drüber reden 

Hast du ein Bild wie du deinen verbaut hast? Weiß gar nicht wie ich den "alten" verbauen soll in meinem System


----------



## Benten (3. Juli 2012)

Klar kann ich dir morgen machen 
Du willst ja wirklich nur den Durchfluss messen, dafür sind die anderen viel zu viel High Tech


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, würde gerne 2 Sensoren verbauen, die ohne weitere Probleme an der XT Ultra angeschlossen und ausgelesen werden können. Einen für Durchfluss und einen für Temperatur.


----------



## Benten (3. Juli 2012)

Chris2109 schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, würde gerne 2 Sensoren verbauen, die ohne weitere Probleme an der XT Ultra angeschlossen und ausgelesen werden können. Einen für Durchfluss und einen für Temperatur.



Hab ich beides für dich hier


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe  Wir reden dann wie gesagt zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt nochmal miteinander 

Nochwas, wie groß ist der Temperaturunterschied, wenn es ihn denn geben sollte, zwischen Double Protect und dest. Wasser + G48 in der WaKü? Überlege nämlich auf dest. Wasser + G48 umzusteigen bei der nächsten Umbauaktion, ist dann doch einfacher ranzubekommen als jedes mal wenn man was ändert bei AT zu bestellen und da noch zusätzliche kosten zu haben.

MfG


----------



## Casper0011 (4. Juli 2012)

Casper0011 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach nen Fullcover für meine XFX 6870. Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob das Referenzdesign das selbe ist wie bei der 6850? Scheinbar gibt es Kühler die auf beide Karten passen. Werde da aber nicht so richtig schlau draus gerade.



Wie ich ignoriert werde 
Keiner nen Plan?


----------



## Benten (4. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du uns ja mal ein paar Bilder oder Links schicken und wir sagen dir ob's passt


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, kann mir jemand helfen, was ich für eine Knickschutzgröße bei 13/10er Schlauch brauch?

Hätte jetzt den 14mm genommen, 13mm gibt's ja nicht.
(wäre der hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutz Smartcoils 14,2mm (ca 5/8") schwarz PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 14mm (ca 5/8") schwarz 68050)

danke schonmal


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Metallversionen gibt es 13mm. Die Plastikdinger bringen (v.a. zu groß) vermutlich nicht viel...
(Bei dem Aufpreis würde ich aber gleich eine bessere Schlauchgröße wählen.)


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab hier noch ca. 5m Schlauch zusätzlich zu dem in meinem PC verbauten rumliegen, außerdem hab ich auch die Tüllen schon 
Es geht mir hier eher um's optische, als umden Knickschutz an sich 
(-> die Metallversionen sehen nich so toll aus)


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chris2109 nicht groß genug das sich der Umstieg nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also für mich kurz zusammen gefasst:

Mach es ruhig, wirst es eh nichts merken?^^


----------



## Benten (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok cool. 

Wo holt ihr euer G48? Hatte letztes mal aufm Baumarkt geschaut, aber des war alles pink^^ Gibts das noch in anderer Farbe?


----------



## Shroomy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend,
wollte morgen mal meinen Radi reinigen, überall wird das grüne + orange Cillit Bang empfohlen,
den grünen, also den anti fett hab ich noch,
den orangen nicht(kalt und schmutz), hätte aber noch Bref POWER Kalk & Schmutz.
Denkt ihr ich kann den bedenkenlos benutzen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shroomy Der Reiniger für Fett ist meist besser geeignet.

@Chris2109 G48 ist türkis.


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte "Glysanthin G48" ausm Baumarkt, das ist pink!


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juli 2012)

G38 hat eine andere Farbe, aber das normale g48 Konzentrat ist wie oben schon erwähnt Türkis.

Ich hab meins beim Obi gekauft, ansonsten im i-net kaufen ^^


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was kann ich gegen meine Laing DDC 1T Plus machen, denn die ist ziehmlich laut bei 12V. Oder sollte ich vllt wieder auf eine Aquastream wechseln?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (5. Juli 2012)

Phoyba Messing Deckel und ne selbst gemachte Dämmbox.
Sollte am meisten bringen. Hab nur den Deckel in silvernickel (bessere verarbeitung) und es ist ein dauerhaftes angenehmes säuseln da. LEISE!!! hatte vorher den Plexideckel von Phoyba un der war schrecklich. Dass man sowas verkaufen kann.

Was noch hilft ist runter regeln wäre noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## Casper0011 (5. Juli 2012)

Walzerdeluxe schrieb:
			
		

> hatte vorher den Plexideckel von Phoyba un der war schrecklich. Dass man sowas verkaufen kann.



dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Ein penetrantes surren ist zu vernehmen. Optik ist leider manchmal auch nicht alles.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (5. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist immer die rmp rauf und runter und leise ist was anderes.
Nun mit dem phoyba messing deckel, dauerhaft gleich rmp und wie schon geschrieben ein leises säuseln. Und er sieht gut aus.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab den phobya in black Nickel, seitdem ist bei mir Ruhe! Ein Laufgeräusch höre ich nur beim anlaufen, dann nur noch, wenn ich den Rechner offen und das Ohr daneben habe.


----------



## ikealampe (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...rcool-Radiator-MO-RA3-18x120-PRO-schwarz.html

Mora 3 für 100 Euro vlt. interessiert es jmd.  =D


----------



## -Loki- (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich auf den Link gehe steht da was von 140,77€.


----------



## ikealampe (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komisch funktionierte grad noch 
hier etwas weiter Unten als Angebot für 99 Euro läuft aber nur noch 3 min. 
http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Was kann ich gegen meine Laing DDC 1T Plus machen, denn die ist ziehmlich laut bei 12V. Oder sollte ich vllt wieder auf eine Aquastream wechseln?


Ne Laing DDC-1T und der Phobya Metalldeckel dann ist Ruhe. maximal noch was runterregeln. Aber die Laing DDC-1T Plus ist ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir gerade bei Laing sind.
Die 1Plus hat ne max. Rmp von 4500. So meine hatte beim ersten mal befüllen 4300rmp.
Nun nach einigen Umbauten hat sie ca. 4000rmp. Ab und zu geht sie hoch auf 4100rmp.
Normal ist das die anzeige um die 30rmp schwankt.
Kann mir bitte einer dies erklären?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher das auch wirklich 12V anliegen und nicht z.b. 11,7V?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (5. Juli 2012)

Meines wissens hab uch kein wiederstand eingebaut. Die Leitungen sind auch alle ok.
Und am Strang hängt genausoviel wie vorher auch immer.

Kann es mir nur durch hohen Wiederstand erklären.

Aber von den komponenten hat sich nichts verändert außer neuer AGB und Shotts. Bei der Letzten umbau maß nahme.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss ich die Aquasuite (v. 4.72.00) in Verbindung mit der Aquastream XT Ultra immer beim Hochfahren starten, oder Regelt die AS meine Lüfter auch ohne dass die Aquasuite läuft?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Benten (7. Juli 2012)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich die Aquasuite (v. 4.72.00) in Verbindung mit der Aquastream XT Ultra immer beim Hochfahren starten, oder Regelt die AS meine Lüfter auch ohne dass die Aquasuite läuft?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Regelt sie auch alleine, solltest aber das Profil in der Pumpe sichern nicht vergessen 
Aber ansonsten kein Problem!


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke 
Weil wenn die Aquasuite im Autostart ist, nervt es, dass sich immer kurz das Fenster öffnet, 
Startzeiten sind dank Crucial M4 ja kein Problem mehr


----------



## Benten (7. Juli 2012)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, danke
> Weil wenn die Aquasuite im Autostart ist, nervt es, dass sich immer kurz das Fenster öffnet,
> Startzeiten sind dank Crucial M4 ja kein Problem mehr



Kannst du auch ne bat für schreiben, dass er es unterdrückt meine ich  Hat bei mir vorher zumindest immer geklappt!


----------



## Chris2109 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand von euch Radiatorblenden für 2x360er bzw sogar 3x 360er Radiatoren? Habe das vorhin bei jemandem ausm Forum gesehen, kann es aber nirgends finden


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche Blenden sind Einzelanfertigungen.


----------



## Chris2109 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm ok, dann muss ich mal schauen.

Was denkt ihr, reichen 2x 360er Slim aus um GTX 580 und i5 2500k @Stock leise zu kühlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf jeden Fall. Selbst ein 360er würde dafür reichen.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber leise ist ja die Frage 
Also ich hab ne GTX480 und ein X6 mit 1x120er und 2x360er.
Da mein System etwas mehr Abwärme erzeugt, denk ich läuft das mit dem 120er aufs selbe hinaus.
Auf jeden Fall ist der PC im Idle unhörbar (1 360er läuft dann passiv und 1er mit Noiseblockern auf ca. 5v, weiß nicht genau, was die Zalman-Steuerung da rausgibt).

-> Im Idle unhörbar, unter Last erträglich, wobei dann das Netzteil eh lauter wird.


----------



## Benten (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe für meinen PC,

Core i7 920 @ 4,5 GHz
2x GeForce GTX 470 Sli @ 750 MHz
Corsair Speicher

drei 480er Radis, zwei längs und einen quer und im Idle sind alle Lüfter aus, unter Volllast (Prime und Furmark) laufen die Lüfter mit 7 Volt.
Wenn ich dann einen Radi passiv schalte gehen die Lüfter auf 10V hoch!
Also mit allen ist es echt silent


----------



## Chris2109 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wisst ihr ob diese Bottomverschraubung EK-Multioption RES Bottom - Reservoir Accessories - Reservoirs & Accessories auf den Deckel des *EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Basic *passt?

Brauche 1 weiteren Einlass im Deckel für den nächsten Umbau, will mir aber nicht extra dafür den Advanced kaufen und finde den Deckel vom Advanced nirgends Einzeln, bzw keine Angabe ob der ohne weiteres auf die Basic Variante passt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2012)

Zu 99% passt der. Die Gewindesteigung o.ä. zu variieren wäre viel zu aufwendig.


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was benutzt ihr um eure Kupferkühler zu polieren und die Fingerabdrücke wegzupolieren? Normale Metallpolitur ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Normale Metallpolitur ?


Ja. Am betsen Stoffhandschuhe bei der Monatge benutzen, dann muss man später auch keine Fingerabdrücke wegpolieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten NevrDull Polierwatte nutzen . Ist am einfachsten zu handhaben. Polierpaste geht auch, würde aber NevrDull vorziehen, solange es um einigermaßen glatte Flächen geht.


----------



## Casper0011 (12. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED auf nem Radi?
Bin am überlegen mir die zuzulegen zwecks Optik.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Cluster sind blasend besser als saugend, wegen dem Haloframe.


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die gutennstucke bei mir verbaut und bin mehr als zufrieden was Lautstärke und Leistung angeht


----------



## Stiffmeister (13. Juli 2012)

Chris2109 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die gutennstucke bei mir verbaut und bin mehr als zufrieden was Lautstärke und Leistung angeht



Was für Komponenten hast denn nu bei welcher Hardware verbaut? OC?


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Juli 2012)

Ekwb 360er+magicool slim 240 gekühlt wird i5 2500k und gtx 570 beides @ Stock


----------



## Stiffmeister (13. Juli 2012)

Sei nicht so spärlich mit deinen Angaben


----------



## MClolwut (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hay,

habe vor an der Seitenwand einen großen Radi anzubringen (noch nicht gekauft, MoRa oder Supernova) jedoch möchte ich öfters mal an die Kabel (besonders bei Updates etc). Die Schläuche sollen mit einem Anschluss ins Case gelangen und ich fragte mich nun, ob es möglich ist, einen Schnellverschluss so anzubringen dass ich den Radi (samt Seitenteil) von aussen trennen kann. Jemand eine Idee? Schnellverschluss Vorschläge? Alternativen?
Wird meine erste und kenne mich noch nicht soo gut damit aus, verzeiht mir bitte! 

MfG
MC


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2012)

Radiator stand und dazu koolance schnell Kupplungen, 

Mit nem 9x3 zu 3 Pin Adapter lassen sich auch die Lüfter problemlos  trennen.


----------



## MClolwut (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Radiator stand und dazu koolance schnell Kupplungen,
> 
> Mit nem 9x3 zu 3 Pin Adapter lassen sich auch die Lüfter problemlos  trennen.


 
Danke für die Idee, aber zu 100% wird das Ding an die Seitenwand geschraubt. Deswegen stehe ich ja vor dem Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich tun soll. Käm im Notfall nur noch ein Schnellverschluss in der Innenseite vom Case im Frage, aber was das würde ich auch gerne umgehen...
Sonst noch Ideen? 

MfG
MC


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2012)

Hmm evtl ne Halterung selbst basteln, die du ein und wieder aushängen kannst.


----------



## MClolwut (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hmm evtl ne Halterung selbst basteln, die du ein und wieder aushängen kannst.


 
Wie eine Halterung? Meinst du für den Radi? Dann hätte ich beim abnehmen der Seitenwand immer noch das Problem, dass die Schläuche da dran hängen würden. (Sry wenn ich dich missverstehe)

MfG
MC


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2012)

Ja klar, aber dafür kannst du doch die koolance schnellkuplungen nehmen (um den Schlauch zu trennen)

[edit] hier schaust du ^^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0J3eOn0Jec


----------



## MClolwut (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber dafür kannst du doch die koolance schnellkuplungen nehmen (um den Schlauch zu trennen)


 
Mir viel gerade ein, dass ich auch die 2 Löcher für die Schläuche so groß in die Seitenwand bohre, dass ich den Schlauch + Schnellkupplung dann einfach da durch drücken könnte, diese aber dennoch draussen hängen (was aber Müllig aussehen würde. Meinst du das wäre eine Option? Was wäre denn ca. der Durchmesser bei 11/8 Schnellkupplungen? 2cm? Oder ich muss letztendlich wirklich die Schnellkupplung im Case unterbringen... verdammt, es kann nie einfach gehen. 
Komm nämlich immer noch nicht so ganz dahinter was du meinst.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

integrier doch einfach die anschlüsse der schnellkupplungen im gehäuse (also dort wo du rausgehen willst)

wenn du es nur zum transport haben willst reicht es so.

wenn du weiterhin einen kleineren kreislauf haben willst ohne monster radi, besorg dir noch einmal 2 kupplungen die die 2 ausgänge (die normal vom monsterradi belegt sind) verbinden.


----------



## MClolwut (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> integrier doch einfach die anschlüsse der schnellkupplungen im gehäuse (also dort wo du rausgehen willst)
> 
> wenn du es nur zum transport haben willst reicht es so.
> 
> wenn du weiterhin einen kleineren kreislauf haben willst ohne monster radi, besorg dir noch einmal 2 kupplungen die die 2 ausgänge (die normal vom monsterradi belegt sind) verbinden.


 
Meinst also so eine Schnellkupplung die man mit Schottverschraubung "in" der Seitenwand befestigen kann, jedoch muss ja logischerweise der Entkopplungsmeschanismus ins Gehäuseinnere zeigen da man das Seitenteil sonst nicht abnehmen kann. Ich hoffe diese Möglichkeit könnte sich ergeben, wobei ich dies bezweifeln mag. 
Mit dem letzten Satz kann ich widerrum wenig anfangen. Entweder check ich es einfach nicht weil ich vorher noch nie mit WaKü zu tun hatte, oder meine logic.exe wurde heute morgen beim Aufstehen nicht gestartet.
Ich danke dir trotzdem für deine Bemühungen. 

MfG
MC


----------



## -Loki- (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre das nicht eine gute Möglichkeit?


----------



## MClolwut (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht eine gute Möglichkeit?


 
Leider nein, ich hatte nicht vor die Schläuche hinten "um's Eck" zu verlegen. Ich muss mir das Case mal Praktisch mehr angucken und nochmal überlegen.. ansonsten nochmal im Tagebuch anfragen sobald ich soweit bin. Kosten sind halt etwas hoch. 
Danke dennoch.

MfG
MC


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2012)

Achso du willst sie aus der Seite rauskommen lassen und nicht hinten xD

Und von welcher Position aus?
Unten bei den festplattenkäfigen? Oder oben bei den laufwerksschächten?

Oder gar hinter dem mb tray?

Mach doch mal ne Skizze wie du dir das genau vorstellst, dann wird's evtl etwas verständlicher ^^


----------



## MClolwut (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Achso du willst sie aus der Seite rauskommen lassen und nicht hinten xD
> 
> Und von welcher Position aus?
> Unten bei den festplattenkäfigen? Oder oben bei den laufwerksschächten?
> ...


 
Tut mir leid, dass ich das nicht vorher erwähnt habe. xD Ich glaube das war unser Problem?! 
Ich bin soeben an einen Radi gekommen, Achtung, es könnte sich ein neuer Tab öffnen der ggf. ein Bild mit vielen Farben präsentieren wird.
Bei einem MoRa/Supernova sind die AUsgänge ja an der Seite, oben sollte es reingehen (also an den Laufwerksschächten) und unten wieder raus, zum AGB der daneben hängt und dann direkt unter der Midplate (die gebaut wird) zur Pumpe. Die 3 Festplattenschächte unten werden entfernt und da steht dann die Pumpe. 

Bei dem von mir verlinkten Radi sind aber Ein- & Auslass oben. Ich habe weder das Case bisher gesehen, da es bei meiner Mutter in Deutschland steht, noch ist der Radi derzeit in meinem Besitz. Somit müsste ich mir halt was einfallen lassen, wie ich das konzipiere.. ich steh echt auf dem Schlauch. 

Skizzen von meiner eigentlichen Planung findest du aber im Tagebuch im Startpost.. wenn ich das hier so "anwerben" darf.


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Frage mal am Rande. Wie habt ihr es mit dem Kabel bei den 230V Pumpen gelöst? Ich habe die 1046 Eheim Vollkeramiklagerung, deren Stecker leider zu groß für die Schlauch und Slotblenden ist. 
Bei den Lüfterplätzen sind normalerweise Abdeckungen und Staubfilter drauf. Ich habe das Gehäuse Chaser MK-I von Thermaltake. Meine erste Idee wäre es, im Deckel, in dem zwei 200mm Lüfter angebracht werden können, ein kleines Loch zu machen und das Kabel durchzuführen. Ich stelle es mir recht umständlich, unflexibel und hässlich vor.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir Tipps dazu geben. Bevor ich noch meine Gehäuse wie meine Hardware schrotte.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schneid das Kabel durch und verbinde es mit Lüsterklemmen oder verlöte es und isoliere jede Ader mit Schrumpfschlauch (so habe ich es damals mit der Ehim 1046 230V gemacht).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MClolwut schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich das nicht vorher erwähnt habe. xD Ich glaube das war unser Problem?!
> Ich bin soeben an einen Radi gekommen, Achtung, es könnte sich ein neuer Tab öffnen der ggf. ein Bild mit vielen Farben präsentieren wird.
> Bei einem MoRa/Supernova sind die AUsgänge ja an der Seite, oben sollte es reingehen (also an den Laufwerksschächten) und unten wieder raus, zum AGB der daneben hängt und dann direkt unter der Midplate (die gebaut wird) zur Pumpe. Die 3 Festplattenschächte unten werden entfernt und da steht dann die Pumpe.
> 
> ...


 
Der Link geht nicht, aber ein Evo1800, wie er in der URL erwähnt wird, hat beide Anschlüsse auf einer Seite, an den Enden der Rohrschlangen. Abgesehen davon, dass er eine zusätzliche Reihe Lüfter hat und somit auch der Abstand zwischen den Anschlüssen ein anderer ist, unterscheidet sich die Anordnung also nicht von der eines Mora3 bei Verwendung der seitlichen Abgänge. Falls du vorhattest, den Evo so zu drehen, dass beide Anschlüsse oben sind (also so, dass er drei Lüfter hoch und vier lang vor einem liegt), ist das damit genauso gut/schlecht möglich, wie mit einem Mora; die Nachteile bei der Entlüftung wirst du beim Evo genauso haben (wenn nicht sogar stärker, weil er mehr Rohrdurchgänge hat).




Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Kleine Frage mal am Rande. Wie habt ihr es mit dem Kabel bei den 230V Pumpen gelöst? Ich habe die 1046 Eheim Vollkeramiklagerung, deren Stecker leider zu groß für die Schlauch und Slotblenden ist.
> Bei den Lüfterplätzen sind normalerweise Abdeckungen und Staubfilter drauf. Ich habe das Gehäuse Chaser MK-I von Thermaltake. Meine erste Idee wäre es, im Deckel, in dem zwei 200mm Lüfter angebracht werden können, ein kleines Loch zu machen und das Kabel durchzuführen. Ich stelle es mir recht umständlich, unflexibel und hässlich vor.
> Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir Tipps dazu geben. Bevor ich noch meine Gehäuse wie meine Hardware schrotte.


 
Es gibt im Baumarkt Schukostecker zum selber anbringen. Du schneidest den Originalstecker vom Kabel ab, fädelst das Kabel durch *was immer du willst* und bringst diesen Stecker am anderen Ende an - fertig. Wesentlich sauberere Lösung als Basteleien mit Lüsterklemmen oder Löterei. Ein bißchen sauber sollte man bei Netzstrom imho schon arbeiten.
Meine eigene Lösung geht noch weiter: Ich habe statt dem Stecker eine Kaltgerätebuchse genommen (ebenfalls zur Anbrindung an Kabel - gibt es nicht überall). In die passt jetzt ein stink normales Computer-Stromkabel. So kann ich nicht nur das hinten am Rechner die Verbindung zwischen Pumpe und Steckdose trennen (= ich muss nicht unter den Schreibtisch zur Steckdose kriechen, wenn ich den Rechner vorholen will, sondern kann diese Verbindung -wie alle anderen- am Rechner lösen), sondern ich kann die Pumpe auch über das Kabel mit Strom versorgen, dass sonst zum Netzteil führt. (also das Kabel, dass immer Strom hat, weil vom "Master" Anschluss kommt, während die Pumpe normalerweise über die Slave-Anschlüsse der Leiste geschaltet wird und somit erst Strom hätte, wenn der Rechner läuft - was er beim Befüllen nicht sollte).

Verlegt ist das ganze bei mir durch eine relativ große Öffnung, die ich noch aus Lukü-Tagen in der Rückwand hatte.


----------



## MClolwut (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht, aber ein Evo1800, wie er in der URL erwähnt wird, hat beide Anschlüsse auf einer Seite, an den Enden der Rohrschlangen. Abgesehen davon, dass er eine zusätzliche Reihe Lüfter hat und somit auch der Abstand zwischen den Anschlüssen ein anderer ist, unterscheidet sich die Anordnung also nicht von der eines Mora3 bei Verwendung der seitlichen Abgänge. Falls du vorhattest, den Evo so zu drehen, dass beide Anschlüsse oben sind (also so, dass er drei Lüfter hoch und vier lang vor einem liegt), ist das damit genauso gut/schlecht möglich, wie mit einem Mora; die Nachteile bei der Entlüftung wirst du beim Evo genauso haben (wenn nicht sogar stärker, weil er mehr Rohrdurchgänge hat).



Hay,

sry, bei mir funzt der Link.  Aber ja, es handelt sich um den "damals Legendären" Evo1800 der 40 CPU's kühlen kann. 
Auf den Bildern wirkt er so Brutal, deswegen kann ich ihn derzeit nicht genau auf das Case abschätzen (was ich aber natürlich tun werde). Und naja, ich hatte den Radi eig. vor so zu montieren, dass dann die ANschlüsse oben/unten wären. Bei gleicher Lamellenstruktur-Montage wären die ANschlüsse vom Mora/Supernova rechts/links (falls du nun verstehst was ich meine). Ggf. werde ich ihn dann hochkant montieren (so dass AGB Platz hat und Anschlüsse links/rechts) was letztendlich noch nicht die Antwort auf mein eig. Problem ist: Anschließen durch die Seitenwand aber trotzdem leicht entfernbar.
"Probleme mit der Entlüftung.." welche wären das? Wie gesagt, totaler neuankömmling in der Szene. 

MfG
MC


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Orientierung von Lamellen und Anschlüssen ist bei beiden gleich - ggf. täuschen da die Bilder. Beim Evo verlaufen die Lamellen in Längsrichtung (4er), quer zu den Rohren halt.

Entlüftungsprobleme bekommst du, weil die Rohrschlaufen bei der von dir favorisierten Methode dann rauf und runter gehen. D.h. du musst die Luft x-fach nach unten bewegen, um sie aus dem Radi zu bekommen und bietest ihr dann jedesmal wieder einen Hochpunkt, in dem sie sich sammeln kann. Optimal ist dagegen die Positionierung mit waagerecht verlaufenden Rohren und Einlass unten. Dann muss die Luft nur horizontal in den Rohren bewegt werden und in den Schlaufen, die die Reihen verbinden, geht es sogar bergauf.


----------



## MClolwut (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Orientierung von Lamellen und Anschlüssen ist bei beiden gleich - ggf. täuschen da die Bilder. Beim Evo verlaufen die Lamellen in Längsrichtung (4er), quer zu den Rohren halt.
> 
> Entlüftungsprobleme bekommst du, weil die Rohrschlaufen bei der von dir favorisierten Methode dann rauf und runter gehen. D.h. du musst die Luft x-fach nach unten bewegen, um sie aus dem Radi zu bekommen und bietest ihr dann jedesmal wieder einen Hochpunkt, in dem sie sich sammeln kann. Optimal ist dagegen die Positionierung mit waagerecht verlaufenden Rohren und Einlass unten. Dann muss die Luft nur horizontal in den Rohren bewegt werden und in den Schlaufen, die die Reihen verbinden, geht es sogar bergauf.


 
Meinst also unten rein und oben raus. Ich muss dann mal schauen wie das am Case aussieht, wird aber das kleinste Problem sein. Muss noch schauen wie ich es anschließe..
Danke.

MfG
MC


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt im Baumarkt Schukostecker zum selber anbringen. Du schneidest den Originalstecker vom Kabel ab, fädelst das Kabel durch *was immer du willst* und bringst diesen Stecker am anderen Ende an - fertig. Wesentlich sauberere Lösung als Basteleien mit Lüsterklemmen oder Löterei. Ein bißchen sauber sollte man bei Netzstrom imho schon arbeiten.


Gelötet und isoliert ist ne saubere Lösung . Lüsterklemmen sind es ebenfalls - sonst würde man nicht in der gesamten Hausstromversorgung damit arbeiten. Ob man das Kabel nun im Stecker anklemmt oder in einer Lüfterklemme ist letzlich egal .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine eigene Lösung geht noch weiter: Ich habe statt dem Stecker eine Kaltgerätebuchse genommen (ebenfalls zur Anbrindung an Kabel - gibt es nicht überall). In die passt jetzt ein stink normales Computer-Stromkabel. So kann ich nicht nur das hinten am Rechner die Verbindung zwischen Pumpe und Steckdose trennen (= ich muss nicht unter den Schreibtisch zur Steckdose kriechen, wenn ich den Rechner vorholen will, sondern kann diese Verbindung -wie alle anderen- am Rechner lösen), sondern ich kann die Pumpe auch über das Kabel mit Strom versorgen, dass sonst zum Netzteil führt. (also das Kabel, dass immer Strom hat, weil vom "Master" Anschluss kommt, während die Pumpe normalerweise über die Slave-Anschlüsse der Leiste geschaltet wird und somit erst Strom hätte, wenn der Rechner läuft - was er beim Befüllen nicht sollte).


Diese lösung hatte ich auch schon zweimal im Einsatz (mein erster Mini-Rechner und ne externe Wakü). Hier würde ich aber noch empfehlen nicht bloß eine einfache Kaltgerätebuchse zu nehmen sondern gleich eine mit Netzfilter. Ist ein relativ billiges Bauteil und du hast ne Erdungsverbindung zum Gehäuse, die Falle eines Falles Leben und Hardware retten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verlegt ist das ganze bei mir durch eine relativ große Öffnung, die ich noch aus Lukü-Tagen in der Rückwand hatte.


 Wenn schon Kaltgerätebuchse, dann passend in die Rückwand integriert, würde ich vorschlagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gelötet und isoliert ist ne saubere Lösung . Lüsterklemmen sind es ebenfalls - sonst würde man nicht in der gesamten Hausstromversorgung damit arbeiten. Ob man das Kabel nun im Stecker anklemmt oder in einer Lüfterklemme ist letzlich egal .



Lötverbindungen in Kabeln sind oft eine Schwachstelle (weil steifer) und Lüsterklemmen mögen elektrisch einwandfrei sein, aber sie bieten keinerlei Schutz. Das ist im Sicherungskasten kein Problem, aber bei einem freien, beweglichen Kabel in einer auch noch gering feuchtigkeitsgefährdeten Umgebung sehr wohl 



> Diese lösung hatte ich auch schon zweimal im Einsatz (mein erster Mini-Rechner und ne externe Wakü). Hier würde ich aber noch empfehlen nicht bloß eine einfache Kaltgerätebuchse zu nehmen sondern gleich eine mit Netzfilter. Ist ein relativ billiges Bauteil und du hast ne Erdungsverbindung zum Gehäuse, die Falle eines Falles Leben und Hardware retten kann.



Ich soll den Schuko eines rund um Plastik ummantelten Objektes mit dem Gehäuse verbinden? Ich seh da zwar allgemein keinen großen Unterschied, aber wenn dann doch eher zu ungunsten der Sicherheit: Bei einer normalen Buchse und Fehler in der Pumpe breitet sich der Fehlstrom nur innerhalb des komplett ummantelten Systems aus Pumpengehäuse und Kabelisolierung aus. Bei einer Buches mit Kontakt zum Gehäuse kann er zusätzlich auf dieses gelangen (wenn auch bei einer normgerechten Hauselektrik, wie gesagt, in irrelevanten Mengen - dafür ist ein Schuko ja da), was das Risiko einen Tick steigert.



> Wenn schon Kaltgerätebuchse, dann passend in die Rückwand integriert, würde ich vorschlagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geschmackssache. Wenn das ganze ein Mod ist, der vor allem sauber aussehen soll, ist das die elegantere Lösung. Wenn das Aussehen egal ist und man häufiger mal rumbastelt, ist es praktisch, die Pumpe einfach und leicht komplett entnehmen zu können - was nicht geht, wenn man ihren Stromanschluss mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt hat.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für eure Tipps. Ich habe ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Überlegen, solange noch mein Mainboard bei Asrock ist. Bohren, Sägen etc. gehen schon recht weit. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wo die Bohrungen sein sollen. Über dem Netzteil ist kaum Platz wegen den Lüfterflächen. Aber die Ideen gefallen mir. Einfach kurz die Pumpe ausschalten, ohne an der Steckdose rumfummeln zu müssen. Ich muss wohl bald sowieso zum Baumarkt gehen ein paar Schrauben und meinem CPU Kühler (die Bolzen haben gefehlt ) wegen.
Gibt es noch andere bekannte Möglichkeiten, die gut aussehen, sicher sind und man nicht unbedingt das Kabel durchschneiden muss (Garantieverfall)?


----------



## Sysnet (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

habe mal eben ne kurze Frage zum Aquacomputer DFM. War das richtig, dass es egal ist wie herum der eingebaut wird (Einlass und Auslass)?


----------



## Benten (19. Juli 2012)

Sysnet schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> habe mal eben ne kurze Frage zum Aquacomputer DFM. War das richtig, dass es egal ist wie herum der eingebaut wird (Einlass und Auslass)?



Ja ist es Sysnet  Es sei denn du hast einen von den ganz neuen, bei denen nicht mehr


----------



## fedyboy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte mir eine wasserkühlung zusammenstellen
Die soll einen am3 prozesor @4ghz kühlen später einen ivy cpu und ne 670
Jetzt ist meine frage : reicht dafür ein 480er radi ?

LG fedyboy


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Fläche eines 420/480er reicht für die beiden Komponenten.


----------



## fedyboy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok gut danke


----------



## Combi (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich hier später die antwort finde,bin  ich happy..

ok,ich will mir ein neues system zulegen.meins ist jetzt schon älter.

core i7 950@4,3ghz
asus p6t deluxe v2
12gb tripple kingston hyper-x
2x evga gtx 570 sc
---alles wakü,ausser board---

so,ich will mir kaufen:
 ein asrock z77 extreme 6 mobo
core 15 3570 k
ram erstmal weiterverwenden...

und ne evga gtx 670 superclocked 4gb...und da is der haken.
überall höre ich,ja is referenzdesign,wakü-kühler passt da..

nun lese ich,das pcb ist viel kürzer und die haben die gpu gedreht,weil die die spannungsversorgung umgelegt haben...
auf bildern sieht man,dass links von der gpu,also zum slotblech hin,ne reihe kondensatoren ist...
und schon ist meine bestellliste auf eis gelegt.
will keine 480 eus ausgeben und merken,da passt keine wakü druff..
der watercool heatkiller x3 hats mir angetan,gute kühlleistung.

also,ich suche die ultimative,richtige professionelle antwort...
ist die evga gtx 670 superclocked 4gb...referenzdesign?!

ja/nein?!

danke für eine profunde richtige antwort,im vorraus...

ps:warum die:4gb graka-ram kommt mir gelegen,grafikmods usw.
habe mit evga immer gute erfahrungen gemacht.
wird sofort auf wakü umgebaut,darum verbauter kühler total egal.
garantie bleibt bestehen.
und nein,ati wird nie im leben im meinem pc stecken.


----------



## Elvis3000 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schaut euch mal den SuperMUC an.155000 kerne ,3 megawatt verbrauch bei vollast und 3 terrabyte ram werden wassergekühlt.so sparen sie einige hundert tausend euros stomkosten im jahr.die kühlanlage ,pumpen ect. würd ich gerne mal in echt sehen.


----------



## darknitro (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

Hab eben meinen Aquaero 4 eingebaut und mit dem Innovatek FlowMeter rev3.0 zusammengeschlossen.

Nun zeigt's mir eine Durchflussgeschwindigkeit von ~ 208 Ltr/h, 
Kommt mir n bisschen viel vor ^^ zumal ich die HPPS Plus also Pumpe hab.

Impulse wurden auf den Wert wie bei Aquatuning geschrieben eingestellt.

Kann des sein das der Durchfluss so hoch ist ? - eher nicht würd ich sagen.

Muss ich noch irgendwas einstellen oder ist der angegebene Wert von ca 370 Pulsen/min noch umzurechnen ? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

? Wie willst du "Pulse/min" einstellen? Was du brauchst, sind Pulse pro Liter. Wo der beim 3.0 liegt, weiß ich nicht - beim 2.0 waren 232 impulse/liter.


----------



## McZonk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Wie willst du "Pulse/min" einstellen?


 Eine berechtigte Frage, die man eher an Innovatek stellen sollte. Diese geben den Sensor nämlich wirklich mit 370 Impulsen pro _Minute_ an.


----------



## Morote (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich habe eine Frage für die ich keinen neuen Thread erstellen wollte, deshalb hier... 
Aktuell wird mein System von nem MoRa3 gekühlt. Die Lüfter starten bei 30 Grad Wassertemperatur und versuchen diese dann zu halten. Soweit so gut. Jetzt hat das Gehäuse aber noch einen 140er vorne und nen 120er hinten. Die laufen permanent auf 5V. Dort 'verschenke' ich also im Moment eigentlich Kühlleistung. Denkt ihr es würde sinn machen am 120er nen Single-Radi zu verbauen. Der würde dann permanent angeströmt werden. Ich erhoffe mir davon, dass der MoRa längere Zeit ausbleiben kann. Was meint ihr zu folgenden Punkten:
- Wird der Lüfter dadurch mehr Lärm machen wegen Verwirbelungen?
- Was für ein Radi wäre geeignet? Lüfter ist ein BlacksilentPro PL-2

Danke für eure Einschätzungen!


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke nicht, dass es deutlich mehr Lärm geben würde. Du solltest dann aber einen möglichst dünnen Radi mit größerem Lamellenabstand nehmen. Ist er zu dick/eng, dann muss der Lüfter mehr Leistung bringen und es wird lauter. Läuft der Lüfter zu langsam staut sich mei engem Lamellenabstand die Luft schnell im hinteren Bereich und die Kühlleistung ist schlechter als mit grobem Lamellenabstand.

Von der Theorie her ist das ganz gut... jedoch steigt auch deine Gehäusetemperatur und die Bauteile werden schneller warm. Das macht dann wieder ein späteres eingreifen der MoRa-lüfter zu nichte!

Ich denke also, du solltest es lassen, oder aber der Lüfter muss schneller laufen.


----------



## Morote (23. Juli 2012)

Danke für deine Einschätzung! 
Wenn ich einen Radi mit großem Lamellenabstand nehme, sollte der Airflow wie du sagtest ja kaum gestört werden. Wenn überhaupt würde ich einen solchen ja nur an der Gehäuserückseite an den Lüfter packen. An der Vorderseite, wo die Luft reinkommt, soll alles bleiben wie bisher. Dann sollte ich doch eigentlich keine Probleme mit erhöhter Gehäuse-Innentemperatur und den bekannten Folgen bekommen.... Oder?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, dann nicht. Hab ich beim Schreiben selbst doch glatt verdrängt, den hinteren! Dann könnte es ganz gut klappen.


----------



## Morote (23. Juli 2012)

Sehr gut, bei der nächsten Bestellung nehm ich mal nen 120er slim von Magicool mit und schau mal wer er sich macht... Danke


----------



## Casper0011 (24. Juli 2012)

Mal sone Frage am Rande.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ms--Aurora----Nebula-Blue-Coolant-1000ml.html ?
Würde das gern für mein neues Projekt nutzen.
Will aber erst eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2012)

Hast du dir die Kompatibilitätsliste abgesehen? Das ist mit dem ein oder anderen Produkt nicht zu empfehlen. Allgemein soll das Zeugs wohl recht dick sein. Ich würde deshalb schonmal von sehr feinen Kuhlstrukturen und Düsenplätchen abraten.


----------



## Casper0011 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Kompatibilitätsliste abgesehen?


 
Ja habe ich natürlich gemacht.
so wie es scheint würdet ihr also eher dazu abraten so als Langzeitlösung?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2012)

Das würde ich so nicht sagen, du kannst es ja auch einfach probieren. Hast du schon Erfahrung mit Wakü's? Das Zeug hab ich hier im Forum nämlich noch nie gesehen. Solltest du also Probleme oder Fragen haben, so stehst du relativ allein da.


----------



## -Loki- (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhem schreibt auserdem das es nur für Showzwecke gedacht ist, und für den Alltag lieber auf die Pastelserie zurückgreifen werden soll.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, da war doch noch was. Zu der Kühlleistung hab ich auch nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ein großes Problem.
Und zwar wird meine Laing 1RT-Plus zu warm. Ich habe einen Tempsensor unter die Pumpe gelegt und lese diesen mit der Aquaero 5Lt aus.
So dieser Sensor zeigt mir eine Temp von 60°C an, bei einer Wessertemp. von 33,6°C.
Nun Meine Frage was sollte ich am besten machen um sie zu kühlen?
Bin erstmal auf Wassertemp. minimieren gegangen. (Radi Lüfter 12V)


----------



## Uter (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing ist bis zu einer Flüssigkeitstemperatur von 60°C frei gegeben, folglich sind 60°C bei der Temperatur der Pumpe kein Problem. Wenn du trotzdem niedrigere Temperaturen willst, dann kannst du die Pumpe drosseln.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (25. Juli 2012)

Axo ne Flüssigkeitstemp von bis zu 60°C. Dachte schon es wäre die Platine.
Gut drosseln wollte ich sie eh schon mal, nur hab ich kein passendes Werzeug, um die Molex Stecker an den Lüfzerstecker anzu schließen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von Swiftech gibt es auch einen Passivkühlkörper - vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Idee, denn trotz der hohen Temperaturfreigabe fallen die plus scheinbar merklich häufiger aus, was wohl auf Überlastung hinweist.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Juli 2012)

Das ist sie bis jetzt noch nicht 
hab jetzt erst mal ne Anleitung bekommen, vom Kollegen, zum Drosseln


----------



## Uter (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von Swiftech gibt es auch einen Passivkühlkörper - vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Idee, denn trotz der hohen Temperaturfreigabe fallen die plus scheinbar merklich häufiger aus, was wohl auf Überlastung hinweist.


 Afaik nur (noch) bei der Pumpen-CPU-Kühler-Kombi. Von Koolance gibt es einen Kühler - für günstige 35€ 
Die bessere Wahl wäre es wohl die Pumpe aufzuhängen, da ein Shoggy o.ä. isoliert. Alternativ kann man auch eine recht große Metallplatte unter die Pumpe schrauben. Eventuell werde ich in Zukunft beide Möglichkeiten kombinieren und meine Tempo-Entkopplung in Rente schicken.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Juli 2012)

Werd mir jetzt mal 4Al Rörchen unter die Pumpe stellen. Damit dort die Luft durch kann.
Oder mir nen Passivkühler selbst machen für was hat man bei der Arbeit ne Erodirmaschine  *thumps up*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Afaik nur (noch) bei der Pumpen-CPU-Kühler-Kombi. Von Koolance gibt es einen Kühler - für günstige 35€



MCP35X HEATSINK- PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit




Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Werd mir jetzt mal 4Al Rörchen unter die Pumpe stellen. Damit dort die Luft durch kann.
> Oder mir nen Passivkühler selbst machen für was hat man bei der Arbeit ne Erodirmaschine  *thumps up*


 
Also wenn bislang nicht mal Luft rankomt, dann hast du definitiv noch Optimierungspotential.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt erstmal auf Füße stellen und dann nach dem Urlaub mach ich mir den Kühlblock selber so schwer ist es nicht den zu machen
Hätte nicht gedacht dass es sowas gibt.

Danke euch.


----------



## Seru1195 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt erstmal auf Füße stellen und dann nach dem Urlaub mach ich mir den Kühlblock selber so schwer ist es nicht den zu machen
> Hätte nicht gedacht dass es sowas gibt.
> 
> Danke euch.



Könntest auch einen alten Wasser-CPU-Kühler unten an die Pumpe bauen und den dann in den Wasserkreislauf aufnehmen.
Bringt ja nicht viel, eine Wakü zu verbauen um Ruhe zu haben und dann macht man einen Lüfter d.80 mit ca. 2000 U/min um die Pumpe zu kühlen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. Juli 2012)

Hab ein Lian Li pc9f, hab bei mir den festplattenkäfig ausgebaut und dort die Pumpe platziert. Die Lüfter in drr Front drehen mit 3V. Also kommt Luft dann unter die Pumpe wenn ich sie auf Füße stelle.

Wenn dann nur der Passiv kühler sind allein 20k unterschied.


----------



## Patmat (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo alle zusammen 

 dachte mit "bevor ich einen neuen Thread starte, ich frage erst hier" 

wünsche und brauche einen "full cover" Wasserkühler für meine Sappihre HD4870 (512MB) Referenzdesign

war nicht untätig hab schon diverse Anfragen gemacht: Leider nicht möglich ... allein den Maschinenpark umzustellen usw.  würde der kühler wohl mehrere hundert € kosten 
Oder
ein einfacher Kühler ist im Shop sogar noch vorhanden !  aber im Detail nur mit der 4850 Kompatibel ?! ansonsten  nur was im Shop ist ...

leider habe ich NOCH keinen Zugiiff auf die Verkaufs- bzw. Suche-anzeigen   aber ein gebrauchter Wasserkühler der tut es auch

Mfg Mathias


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

frei nach dem motto "fragen kostet nix, fehlkauf mit pech dagegen doppelt" frag ich hier einfach mal nach: 
wie weit komme ich mit einem 140mm dual radiator? die oberfläche ist etwas größer als bei einem 120mm triple, sollte somit für cpu, gpu und mobo (spawa, nb + sb) ausreichen. oder doch gleich 140mm triple ? zu groß kann ein radiator ja eigendlich nicht sein, ausser vllt für die pumpe. 
das wars erstmal von mir mit meinen wakü-noob-fragen, mir fällt aber bestimmt immer wieder mal was ein ~ 
würd mich über antworten freuen,
lg das flämmchen (ohje, den namen werd ich wohl auch nicht mehr los)


----------



## ConCAD (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die oberfläche ist etwas größer als bei einem 120mm triple,


 Das stimmt so nicht. Ein Dual-140er hat eine Oberfläche von 39200 mm² (280x140), ein Triple-120er hingegen 43200 mm² (360x120). Insofern würde ich dir zu einem 420er (3x140) raten, wenn dein Gehäuse entsprechend Platz bietet (außer natürlich du montierst den Radi extern, dann hast du bezüglich des Platzes eh keine Probleme).


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kannst du von Länge x Breite auf die _Oberfläche_ eines Radiators schließen?  Die Oberfläche ist (neben Blockmaßen des Radiators) maßgeblich von Lamellenform und -dichte sowie -tiefe abhängig. Du hast ja nur den durchströmten Querschnitt berechnet. Den kann man zwar als eine erste Näherung heranziehen, muss in einem Folgeschritt aber einen Blick auf die übrigen Parameter werfen.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat das einzig logische und ihm ohne weitere Informationen mögliche berechnet. Natürlich hast du Recht damit (und ich denke, das weiss er auch), dass man für eine exakte Aussage diesbezüglich auch Daten über den Lamellenabstand und die Stärke braucht, jedoch sind diese vom Fragesteller nicht gegeben und müssen in dem Vergleich demnach als identisch angenommen werden.

FeuerToifel
Wäre nett, wenn du uns vielleicht den Produktnamen der zur Wahl stehenden Radiatoren nennst. Radi ist halt nicht gleich Radi und du solltest dir vorher über die Abmaße und die Kosten Gedanken gemacht haben. Also im Klartext: *"Welcher 140er gegen welchen 120er?"*


----------



## fuSi0n (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Patmat für diese Karte lohnt es einfach nicht mehr einen Fullcover-Kühler zu kaufen. Du bekommst für kleines Geld momentan sehr günstig HD5870 mit Wasserkühler, da die leute umsteigen auf neuere Karten. Auch aktuellere Modelle mit Kühler werden immer mal wieder günstig abgetreten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke erstmal für die antworten.

@conCAD: oh mist, da hab ich die rechnungen vertauscht, das ich mir das ausgerechnet hatte ist schon paar tage her. 

@McZonk: ich bin kompletter neuling, was wasserkühlung betrifft, daher war diese rechnung für mich der erste anhaltspunkt.

@Cleriker: spezielle produkte hab ich mir noch nicht angesehen. jedoch ist der platz in meinem gehäuse (bitfenix outlaw) nicht gerade viel, somit hab ich daran gedacht, den radiator oben auf zu setzen, entweder komplett mitsamt der lüfter, oder die lüfter im gehäuse, der radi aussen. 
und weil die wakü ja nicht nur kühlung verbessern, sondern auch lautstärke minimieren soll, hatte ich an einen für niedrige drehzahlen optimierten radiator gedacht.

ich wollte lieber einmal zuviel fragen, als etwas zu kaufen, was ich zweifel nicht gebrauchen kann.

bisher an marke ins auge gefallen ist mir alphacool, da scheint, nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, das preisleistungsverhältnis zu stimmen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bisher an marke ins auge gefallen ist mir alphacool, da scheint, nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, das preisleistungsverhältnis zu stimmen.


 
Die MagiCool Slim-Radiatoren sind auch sehr gut, platzsparend und vor allem günstig.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die magicool slim hab ich mir auch angesehen, da ich aber warscheinlich sowieso den/die radiator/en nicht ins gehäuse bekomme, kann ich auch unbegrenzt dicke radiatoren nutzen. ich werde aber warscheinlich nicht drumrum kommen, das gehäuse etwas bearbeiten. mindestens löcher für abstandshalte vom rad und durchlässe für die schläuche (hat zwar an der rückseite, aber warum unnötig die aussenoptik verunstalten).


----------



## Fockich (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage zur heatmaster 1:

was bedeutet eigentlich totzone(ist auf 20 eingestellt)?

hatt jemand nen link, wo erklärt wird was was bedeutet...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> @McZonk: ich bin kompletter neuling, was wasserkühlung betrifft, daher war diese rechnung für mich der erste anhaltspunkt.



Ist auch durchaus richtig so. Die Leistungsdaten verschiedener Radiatoren mit gleicher Grundfläche unterscheiden sich, bei passender Lüfterbestückung (BI GTX @ 400 rpm macht natürlich wenig Sinn), in wesentlich geringerem Maße, als zwischen Radiatoren gleicher Bauart und unterschiedlicher Grundfläche. Aber du solltest, wenn du eine Leistungsabschätzung willst, Lüfterdrehzahl und angepeilte Temperaturen mit angeben.
Denn im Zweifelsfall kann man mit einem 140er auch 300+ W abführen, umgekehrt können für 200 W zwei 1080er erforderlich sein - alles eine Frage der Luftbewegung.


----------



## baLubaer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie diese Dinger hier auf dem Bild heißen ? Und wo ich die herkriege. Am besten auch von EK.

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/Hb095384.jpg

Das unten drum sieht nach nem Distanzring aus oder ?


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind diese EK Water Blocks EK-PSC 13/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") - Black Nickel mit Distanzringen von Bitspower (allerdings noch die alte Version mit Beschriftung).


----------



## baLubaer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhm Ok dann muss dadrunter ja aber irgendwas mit einem 1/4 Gewinde sein oder? Dachte er verbindet damit 2 Schläuche. 

http://saved.im/mtg2mtezd2ww/k-deteils6.jpg

Da sowas suche ich. Habe dasselbe Gehäuse und sieht einfach besser aus so, als wenn da 2 Schläuche einfach durchhängen 

Ist das sowas ? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 65097
Und sieht so aus als hätte er da auch ein Distanzring zwischen oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach das soll verbaut sein? Sah aus als wären die Teile einfach nur auf ne weiße Unterlage gestellt worden. Was sollte so eine Dreierreihe auch bringen? Für vier Midplate-Durchführungen hätte ich ja noch Verständnis, aber das erscheint mir relativ sinnlos. 

Dann stecken die hier unter den EK-Anschlüssen: Bitspower Fillport 1/4" shiny silver PB-WTP-C04


----------



## baLubaer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich will keine Dreierreihe haben. Ich möchte nur die 2 vorhandenen Löcher nutzen. Sieht einfach besser aus hier auf dem Bild http://saved.im/mtg2mtezd2ww/k-deteils6.jpg. Und die Frage ist ob er da das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 65097 und dazu noch ein Distanzring benutzt hat.

Sieht optisch einfach ansprechender aus.


----------



## Benten (27. Juli 2012)

baLubaer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich will keine Dreierreihe haben. Ich möchte nur die 2 vorhandenen Löcher nutzen. Sieht einfach besser aus hier auf dem Bild http://saved.im/mtg2mtezd2ww/k-deteils6.jpg. Und die Frage ist ob er da das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 65097 und dazu noch ein Distanzring benutzt hat.
> 
> Sieht optisch einfach ansprechender aus.



Das sieht mir nach dem bereits verlinkten Bitspower fillport und einer Stinknormalen Gummidichtung aus 
Ich kann dir mein Tagebuch enpfehlen, da habe ich genau dieselbe Variante angewandt


----------



## baLubaer (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich versteh es irgendwie nicht  

Also brauch ich pro Loch so ein Ding und was noch? Sehe jetzt irgendwie nicht direkt was man damit machen kann 

Sorry für in euren Augen wahrscheinlich blöden Fragen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist auch durchaus richtig so. Die Leistungsdaten verschiedener Radiatoren mit gleicher Grundfläche unterscheiden sich, bei passender Lüfterbestückung (BI GTX @ 400 rpm macht natürlich wenig Sinn), in wesentlich geringerem Maße, als zwischen Radiatoren gleicher Bauart und unterschiedlicher Grundfläche. Aber du solltest, wenn du eine Leistungsabschätzung willst, Lüfterdrehzahl und angepeilte Temperaturen mit angeben.
> Denn im Zweifelsfall kann man mit einem 140er auch 300+ W abführen, umgekehrt können für 200 W zwei 1080er erforderlich sein - alles eine Frage der Luftbewegung.


 
lüfter hab ich mir noch keine speziell ausgesucht, jedoch hab ich so an etwas mit 1000rpm als maximal drehzahl gedacht. (leider gibt es die corsair sp series nur als 120er version)
temperaturtechnisch ist mein fx-6100 im idle bei etwa 13°C und geht unter last (prime) auf bis zu 55°C hoch. ist getaktet auf 4,1GHz. als kühler dient ein arctic freezer extreme v2. die wakü sollte bei gleicher lautstärke mehr kühlleistung bringen oder andersrum, bei gleicher kühlleistung leiser arbeiten. 
als pumpe hab ich momentan die alphacool dc-lt im auge, da die schön klein ist. alles im gehäuse darf nicht zu groß werden(bitfenix outlaw, bin grad nicht sicher ob ich das bereits erwähnt hatte). bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob die pumpe ausreicht, wenn man einen 60mm dicken 3x140mm radiator damit durchspülen will. hab mich inzwischen schon relativ fest für alphacool entschieden, da mir die optik gut gefällt. wenns dann ans modden geht, wird natürlich auch n worklog gestartet.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2012)

13 Grad im idle... das kann nicht sein! Meinst du zufällig 31 Grad?  Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temperatur aus?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> 13 Grad im idle... das kann nicht sein! Meinst du zufällig 31 Grad?  Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temperatur aus?


 
coretemp. ist das schlecht? sollte ich da ein anderes programm nutzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser als ein arctic freezer der vorgeschlagene 280er definitiv 
Musst aber gucken, was du noch an GPU einbinden willst. Das könnte mit einem so kleinen Radi schnell zum Nullsummenspiel gegenüber Lukü werden.

Von dem Alphacool Miniteil ist wohl eher abzuraten. Keine andere Pumpe am Markt macht soviel Lärm für eine so durchschnittliche Leistung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich merk grad, wie wenig ich eigendlich über wakü weiss ^^ aber bisher nie anders als mit luft gekühlt. und da in meinem freundeskreis keiner sich so extrem mit pc beschäftigt wie ich, hab ich auch niemanden ausserhalb der weiten netzwelt, mit dem ich mich unterhalten kann. 

mh, pumpe also lieber eine andere. 

so langsam reift aber auch mein plan.. ein 420er radiator zB nexxxos (verflucht viele x Oo) 420 ut60, mit halterung oben auf dem case befestigt, push-pull von recht nach links (oder andersrum), vorerst nur für cpu. gpu wird mit eingebunden, wenn eine graka vorhanden ist, die das nötig hat (dann könnte man auch, mit etwas modding-aufwand, einen 240er radiator in die gehäusefront einbauen). 
ich glaub ich muss mir mal papp-schablonen basteln, ohne die hardware vor ort zu haben, wird das planen etwas schwieriger als gedacht.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> coretemp. ist das schlecht? sollte ich da ein anderes programm nutzen?


 
Ist egal mit was du das ausliest. Die Idle-Werte stimmen haben mit der Realität so oder so nichts gemeinsam (wie man an deinem Beispiel schön sehen kann) und sind darüber hinaus irrelevant. Einzig interessant sind last-Werte und auch da muss man mit erheblichen Schwankungsbreiten von CPU zu CPU rechnen. Die tatsächliche Temperatur lässt sich mit der eingebauten Sensorik nicht ermitteln. 

Temperaturen unterhalb der Raumtemperatur sind jedenfalls physikalisch nicht möglich - egal ob mit Luft oder Wasserkühlung .


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

raumtemperatur sitzt irgendwo um die 25° hier. im bios gibt der mir temps um die 37°C. das klingt dann wohl eher realistisch ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das klingt vllt. realistischer, aber deshalb kann man´s dennoch nicht wissen .
Messen könnte man es nur wenn man die Sensoren für den Betriebstemperaturbereich kalibrieren könnte. Das ist bei Chipsensoren aber prinzipiell nicht möglich. Der einzige Kalibrierpunkt liegt weit oberhalb üblicher Betriebstemperaturen, was sich aus dem eigentlichen Zweck der Sensorik ergibt - nämlich zuverlässige Temperatur-Notabschaltung. Da die Kennlinien der Sensoren fertigungsbedingt stark streuen, ergibt sich über eine große Zahl von CPUs der gleichen Baureihe eine typische Verteilung. Für das einzelne Exemplar kann man jedoch nicht feststellen, wo es sich in dieser Verteilung befindet und somit auch nicht ob angezeigte Werte, egal ob sie sich realistisch lesen oder nicht, einigermaßen mit der Realität übereinstimmen. Beim Großteil aller CPUs dürften sich zwar die angezeigten Werte im Lastbetrieb in einem Bereich von +-5K-10K um die reale Temperatur bewegen, aber Ausreißer zeigen immer wieder, dass die Verteilung doch relativ flach ist. 
Die verschiedenen Auslesetools mit ihren Offsets und abgeschätzen Korrekturroutinen, tun dann noch ihr Übriges um das Bild noch weiter zum vermatschen. 

Idle-Werte liegen aufgrund der noch größeren Entfernung zum einzigen Kalibrierpunkt häufig meilenweit ab vom Schuss. In diesem Messbereich ist der Verteilung so flach, dass fast alles angezeigt werden könnte. Neben der Tatsache, das Idle-Werte so oder so nicht relevant sind, weil die CPU im Idle naturgemäß nicht thermisch limitiert wird, sind physikalisch unmögliche Anzeigen daher keine Seltenheit, und daher grundsätzlich zu uninteressant.


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen:
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten eine Wakü gekauft. Dabei habe ich den Aquacomputer cuplex cyros erstanden. Leider fehlen mir nun die Bolzen zum Mainboard. Kann mir jemand von euch die Spezifikationen nennen? Das Gewinde beträgt 3mm. Unterlegscheiben werde ich noch besorgen.
Ohne diesen Bolzen (links vom Kühler) traue ich mich nicht so ganz. Beschädigungen hatte ich in letzter Zeit genug.


----------



## Stiffmeister (29. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Frag doch einfach bei AC direkt an. Die sind super nett und helfen dir sofort.
Bei meinem Cuplex lagen nur drei Rendelschrauben bei. Obwohl der Kühler bei Mindfactory bestellt wurde und ohne Nachfrage wurde mir die Schraube zugeschickt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seh ich genauso 
Einfach eine nette email an den Support schreiben und den Fall schildern.
Die schicken dir dann bestimmt die Spez von den Teilen zu... wenn nicht fragen sie nach deiner Adresse um dir die Teile als Ersatz zu schicken.
Würde mich zumindest nicht wundern


----------



## Uter (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ohne diesen Bolzen (links vom Kühler) traue ich mich nicht so ganz. Beschädigungen hatte ich in letzter Zeit genug.


 Meinst du die 6-Ecke mit Innengewinde links von der Backplate?
Die benötigt man nur bei den teureren Versionen des Kryos. Der Delrin hat eine einfachere Befestigung ohne die großen Rändelschrauben und ohne diese 6-Ecke. Eine Backplate ist beim Delrin auch optional.


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal wieder weiterhelfen, ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das bei einer Wasserkühlung durch die geringeren Temperaturen auf der Hardware der Stromverbrauch der Hardware sinkt.

Stimmt die Aussage? Wenn ja um wie viel prozent/watt geht es da durchschnittlich? Hat irgend jemand vielleicht ein Artikel dazu?


----------



## Verminaard (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Grafikkartenbereich hatte ich bei einem Test mal sowas gelesen.
Was wieviel wann wo wie kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern.

Aber Stromsparen durch potente Kuehlung hat was


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prinzipiell stimmt die Aussage auf jeden Fall.
Bei P3D habe ich dazu auch testmäßig mal was gelesen, aber ich finde den Thread grad auf die Schnelle nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut dann lag ich noch nichtmal so falsch. ^^

Die langeweile macht erfinderisch, muss ich mich also noch ein bisschen mehr informieren.

Wer Berichte, Threads  oder Erfahrungswerte hat, immer her damit ^^


----------



## ConCAD (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst wenn die Leistungsaufnahme der Hardware geringer werden würde, denke ich nicht, dass sich das insgesamt signifikant auswirken würde. Schließlich kommen bei ner Wakü ja zusätzliche Verbraucher wie beispielsweise die Pumpe hinzu, die den Verbrauch wieder erhöhen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Juli 2012)

Ich werd morgen einfach mal gucken, werd mir ein Strom Auslese Steckdosen Dingsi (oder wie das auch heißt) holen, und dann mal gucken was ich tatzächlich  verbrauche.
Und wie so meine vorherige Annahme war.

Vielleicht Bau ich auch mal hin und her um zu schauen wie der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Meinst du die 6-Ecke mit Innengewinde links von der Backplate?
> Die benötigt man nur bei den teureren Versionen des Kryos. Der Delrin hat eine einfachere Befestigung ohne die großen Rändelschrauben und ohne diese 6-Ecke. Eine Backplate ist beim Delrin auch optional.


Ah, ok, danke! Das war wirklich aufschlussreich. Ich habe mir noch eine Universalbackplate dazugekauft.
Kann ich im schlimmsten Falle auch etwas verziehen? Reichen zum gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck schon 2 Umdrehungen (Review)?


----------



## Uter (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du bei der Montage keinen groben Fehler machst, dann verzieht sich nichts. 
Gleichmäßig ist der Anpressdruck auch, wenn du den Kühler nur auf die CPU legst. Wenn du die mitgelieferten Federn des Delrin nutzt, dann solltest du die Schrauben afair so stark anziehen, dass ein kleiner Spalt zwischen den Federgliedern bleibt. Im Zweifel aber lieber beim Hersteller nachgucken bzw. -fragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Gut dann lag ich noch nichtmal so falsch. ^^
> 
> Die langeweile macht erfinderisch, muss ich mich also noch ein bisschen mehr informieren.
> 
> Wer Berichte, Threads  oder Erfahrungswerte hat, immer her damit ^^


 
Hab keinen griffbereit, aber iirc hat PCGH bei einer GTX580 mal Einsparungen von über 20 W unter Volllast erzielt.


----------



## McZonk (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Stimmt die Aussage? Wenn ja um wie viel prozent/watt geht es da durchschnittlich? Hat irgend jemand vielleicht ein Artikel dazu?


 Vllt hilft ein Blick in die Print #08/12 zum Artikel Wakü meets OC. Hier laufen identische (OC-)Settings mit Lukü gegen Wakü. Fazit, das sich hier ziehen lässt: Die Einsparung ist von Chip zu Chip (im Sinne von Baureihen der Hersteller) komplett unterschiedlich und lässt sich nicht in einen konkreten "Durchschnittswert" packen - vgl. hierzu GTX 680 und HD 7970.


----------



## darknitro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus,

Weiß von euch jmd ob's von EK die 'Deckel' auf den Kühlern auch separat zu kaufen gibt ? - wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Uter (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von welchen Kühlern? Alternative Deckel zu der 1. Version des Supreme HF gibt/gab es bei At.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wenn ja, wo?


Bei EK auf jeden Fall.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wenn nicht bei at oder anderen shops, bestimmt auf anfrage vom hersteller direkt.


----------



## baLubaer (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoi,

kennt ihr ein Shop wo man das Ding hier : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Reservoir - Blue FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250mm - Blue 45192 

noch bekommt ? Muss kein deutscher sein. Oder gibt es dazu ne alternative die auch so geil aussieht ? 

Ansonsten muss ich die 400mm Variante in mein Corsair Obsidian 800D ballern.


----------



## Elvis3000 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da gibts welche.....frozzy


----------



## baLubaer (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhm Ok danke dir. Das wären 40 Dollar alleine für Versandkosten :/ Werden die nicht mehr hergestellt oder wieso gibt es die nicht mehr


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho Leute,

weiß einer von euch, ob von Watercool noch ein extra Kühler für die HD7950 kommt? AC hat zwei Kühler im Sortiment, einmal für die 7970 und für die 7950, was auf Grund des unterschiedlichen PCBs auch Sinn macht. Der Heatkiller wird ja als 79X0 beworben, in den Shops steht aber immer nur etwas von HD7970 als Einsatzort, die Kühlerunterseite spricht auch dafür (entspricht nur HD7970 PCB). Vielleicht weiß einer von euch mehr, EK fertigt ja auch extra 7950 Kühler. Sonst würde ich mal bei WC anfragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://watercool.de/wbb/board1-watercool-support/4247-produktinfo-heatkiller®-gpu-x³-79x0/

Ist auch für 7950 gedacht (zumindest für das PCB, das bei der Einführung aktuell war - und dass sich meiner Erinnerung nach nicht von dem der 7970 unterschied), also wird da erstmal nichts kommen. Aber anfragen schadet nie.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jab genau, den kenn ich ja, aber mittlerweile setzen ja fast alle Hersteller auf die zweite Revision vom Referenz-PCB und das sieht leider etwas anders aus, und da die anderen "großen" Firmen schon neue Kühler haben, dachte ich WC zieht bald nach. Ich werd mal anfragen 

Edit: Update - also es wird keinen 7950 Kühler (für die neue Referenzplatine) von Watercool geben, wer einen braucht wird bei AC, EK oder Alphacool fündig.


----------



## janaiky (3. August 2012)

Also ich habe hier schon mal einen Thread eröffnet, aber noch mal schnell die Nachfrage, welchen Kühler soll ich für die GTX 670 nehmen, von EK wurde mir abgeraten, er sollte möglichst in schwarz gehalten sein, der CPU-Kühler wird ein http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ev--3-Sonderedition-Nickel---Black-Chrom.html oder http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7484_Watercool-HK-CPU-LGA-1155-1156-Rev--3-0-LC.html oder von EK der http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...al--1156-1155-1oe-2011-AM2-AM3-939-XEON-.html.


----------



## Chris2109 (3. August 2012)

Huhu,

Hab gestern mein System neu verschluckt, hpps plus gegen as xt Ultra getauscht und dp Ultra raus und dest. Wasser und g48 rein. Soweit so gut.

Kommen wir nun zum ergebnis:

Beim befüllen war alles prima, alles dicht, Pumpe werkelt gut. Also alles dran. Hardware wieder Strom, mainboard ATX usw drauf, aquastream an USB angeschlossen, alles nochmal kontrolliert und dann Stoff gegeben.

Rechner fährt hoch....3sec später aus...an....aus. Hm klasse und nun? SSD hdd und Pumpe ab. Rechner startet. Ok dann wieder alles Stück für Stück dran. Das fehlerbild vom vorher kam nicht nochmal, aber mein Board erkennt nur noch DVD Laufwerke auf einem SATA Port und nix anderes mehr. Bei der SSD sind die Boot-Sektoren dahin, wird zwar an einem anderen mainboard erkannt, aber nicht mehr an meinem, nicht mal im BIOS. Die Samsung spinpoint funktioniert weiterhin tadellos, nur nicht an meinem Board. 

Kann der Fehler von aquastream kommen? Kurzschluss aufm USB? Oder so kann ein solcher Fehler herkommen ohne,dass ich etwas an der Hardware gemacht habe?

MfG


----------



## janaiky (3. August 2012)

Hast du den USB Stecker wirklich richtig eingesteckt? Aquacomputer warnt ja, dass beim falschen Einstecken Schäden an aquaero und Mainboard entstehen können. 

Noch zu meiner Frage, spricht was gegen EK?


----------



## Benten (3. August 2012)

Hört sich aber echt ungewöhnlich an, das Mainboardschäden auch am Sata Port entstehen.. Und ich würde mal nen BIOS Reset machen und gegebenfalls die SSD am anderen Rechner formatieren falls möglich, und dann nochmal testen


----------



## Chris2109 (3. August 2012)

Ich habe bereits Jumper einen CMOS clear durchgeführt, ohne Erfolg. Die SSD wird nur noch erkannt, aber es kann nicht darauf zugegriffen werden. 

Beim USB Kabel habe ich auf der Rückseite der Pumpe das rote Kabel rechts angeschlossen ( Pfeil Markierung) und am Board hab ich den Stecker mit den beiden Massepolen nach links ( wo drüber der fehlende Pin ist) angeschlossen.

Laut Gigabyte Support Hotline ist mein Chipsatz abgeraucht nur ist immer noch die frage, wie das passieren konnte. Habe mein Board jetzt in den RMA gegeben, die SSD ist zu Amazon unterwegs und morgen bekomme ich meine nagelneue OCZ Agility 3 120GB und das Gigabyte z77x-d3h.

Jetztbhabe nur Angst, dass ich mir das neue Board abermals zerschieße, falls der Defekt von der Pumpe kommen sollte.


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 
ich plane wegen der hohen Temperaturen und wegen Frischluft, meinen TFC Monsta Radiator an der Rückseite meines Xilence Interceptor Pro Gehäuses zu befestigen. Momentan sitzt er unter dem Gehäusedeckel, jedoch sind die Temperaturen vom Wasser gleich 3-5° besser sobald ich den Gehäusedeckel und die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse weglasse. Da dies jedoch optischer totaldurchfall ist, plane ich eben die erwähnte Änderung.
 Hab dazu allerdings ein paar Fragen:
1. Wie mache ich das am geschicktesten ohne dass der Radiator direkt am Gehäuse anliegt wegen dem Airflow?
2. Wierum sollte ich den Radiator befestigen ? Die Seite mit den Wasseranschlüssen oben?


----------



## Liquido (3. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



janaiky schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier schon mal einen Thread eröffnet, aber noch mal schnell die Nachfrage, welchen Kühler soll ich für die GTX 670 nehmen, von EK wurde mir abgeraten, er sollte möglichst in schwarz gehalten sein, der CPU-Kühler wird ein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156 Rev. 3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156 Rev. 3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom 10368 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156 Rev. 3.0 LC Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156 Rev. 3.0 LC 10321 oder von EK der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Acetal (1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Acetal (1156/1155/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10428.


 

Um welche GTX 670 handelt es sich? Welches PCB? Für das kleine 670er gibts sowieso nur 2 schwarze Kühler...den EK und den XSPC.

Die EK kannst schon nehmen (das einzige bei was bei deren Kühlern nervt, sind die nicht vorgschnittenen Wärmeleitpads)....k.A. wieso dir davon abgeraten wurde. Die Kühler nehmen sich sowieso nicht viel, was die Leistung betrifft...kauf was dir gefällt 

[edit]

In voraussichtlich 1-2 Wochen gäbs auch den hier zu kaufen(im Shop steht schon seit 1 oder 2 Monaten lagernd...stimmt aber leider nicht^^) : http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/17000

Das ist zwar ein GPU-only Kühler, jedoch wird es noch einen extra Kühler für RAM und Spawas zum Anstecken (-> genaue Details wie dieser verbunden wird, wurden mir nicht genannt...) geben. Wäre auch in schwarz und den könntest auch noch auf deinen nächsten Grafikkarten verwenden.


----------



## Stiffmeister (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich plane wegen der hohen Temperaturen und wegen Frischluft, meinen TFC Monsta Radiator an der Rückseite meines Xilence Interceptor Pro Gehäuses zu befestigen. Momentan sitzt er unter dem Gehäusedeckel, jedoch sind die Temperaturen vom Wasser gleich 3-5° besser sobald ich den Gehäusedeckel und die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse weglasse. Da dies jedoch optischer totaldurchfall ist, plane ich eben die erwähnte Änderung.
> Hab dazu allerdings ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Wie mache ich das am geschicktesten ohne dass der Radiator direkt am Gehäuse anliegt wegen dem Airflow?
> 2. Wierum sollte ich den Radiator befestigen ? Die Seite mit den Wasseranschlüssen oben?



keiner ne Idee?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Befestigen: U-Profile/Doppelwinkel oder Gewindestäbe.
Ausrichtung: Wenn er keine Entlüftungsschraube hat, könnte Anschlüsse nach oben die praktischere Lösung sein.


----------



## Stiffmeister (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Befestigen: U-Profile/Doppelwinkel oder Gewindestäbe.
> Ausrichtung: Wenn er keine Entlüftungsschraube hat, könnte Anschlüsse nach oben die praktischere Lösung sein.


 
@ ruyven_macaran
noch 2 Fragen


danke für die Antwort.
1. Gibts sowas bei Aquatuning zu kaufen oder wo bekomm ich sowas her?
Sorry für die dumme Frage 
2. also der Radi hat ne entlüftungsschraube und zwar auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von den 1/4 Anschlüssen.
Wie macht jetzt die Montage mehr Sinn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Wer was basteln will, muss Baumärkte aufsuchen 
2. Dann ist es egal/überleg dir, wie du besser verschlauchen kannst. Das Problem mit Anschlüssen unten ohne Entlüftungsschraube ist einfach, dass man die Luft schwer aus dem Radiator kriegt (gilt mit Anschlüssen oben zwar für die absteigende Hälfte auch, aber das ist wenigstens etwas weniger - und man sieht oben am Anschluss, ob noch eine Luftblase im System ist, oder nicht)


----------



## Stiffmeister (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, basteln will ich ja eigentlich nix. Deshalb ja die Frage obs da was bei AT gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine "exotische Radiator im von Stiffmeister gewünschten Abstand hinter Stiffmeisters Gehäuse anbring"-Halterung wird vermutlich nicht in Serie gefertigt.


----------



## Stiffmeister (5. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich befürchtet....


----------



## Raketenjoint (7. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hi vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal wieder weiterhelfen, ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das bei einer Wasserkühlung durch die geringeren Temperaturen auf der Hardware der Stromverbrauch der Hardware sinkt.
> 
> Stimmt die Aussage? Wenn ja um wie viel prozent/watt geht es da durchschnittlich? Hat irgend jemand vielleicht ein Artikel dazu?


Das erinnert mich an den Test der PCGH mit einem Vergleich/Leserbrief. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern. Der Stromverbrauch der ganzen Lüfter, Pumpe und Lüftersteuerung haben sich mit der Ersparnis etwa gedeckt. Nur bei stromfressender Hardware gab es eine wirkliche Ersparnis von etwa 10W. Wenn ich etwas finde, werde ich es hier posten.
Edit: Jackpot nach 1 min.  Hier


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo den Test kannte ich auch noch, nur da wird eben nix genaues ausgesagt, hab aber mittlerweile ein Stromverbrauchs messgerät,

bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen alles mal wieder auf luftkühler umzubauen um verbrauchsunterschiede zu messen.

Am meisten interessiert mich sowieso der Unterschied der Verbrauchsleistung bei meiner GTX 480.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso sollte sich denn der Verbrauch der Hardware bei einer Wasserkühlung senken. Wenn Spannung und Stromstärke gleich bleiben bleibt die Leistung auch gleich.

Mein System verbraucht mit Wasser ca.  10 Watt mehr. 

Wenn man durch die bessere Kühlleistung natürlich die Spannungen reduziert wird das Ergebniss anders sein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein nicht nur das, es wurde schon nachgewiesen das chips die mit weniger Temperatur Arbeiten müssen, weniger verbrauchen, nur ist dies von chip zu chip unterschiedlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an den Test der PCGH mit einem Vergleich/Leserbrief. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern. Der Stromverbrauch der ganzen Lüfter, Pumpe und Lüftersteuerung haben sich mit der Ersparnis etwa gedeckt. Nur bei stromfressender Hardware gab es eine wirkliche Ersparnis von etwa 10W. Wenn ich etwas finde, werde ich es hier posten.
> Edit: Jackpot nach 1 min.  Hier


 
An Stelle der falschen, irreführenden Antwort von PCGH solltest du lieber den Thread dazu mit diversen deutlich realistischeren Angaben verlinken.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2012)

Jo ich weiß was du meinst, der Vergleich hinkt ziemlich mit den angegeben Komponenten ^^


----------



## baLubaer (8. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho,

hab da 1-2 Fragen  zur Aquaero 5

In der Beschreibung steht das hier:
3x 3-Pin Lüfter
1x 4-Pin PWM Lüfter
2x Leistungsausgänge (16 kHz)
6x Lüfter erweiterbar (optional) 

Was ist mit optional gemeint ? Brauch ich da wieder noch was extra ?

Man kann auch 3 Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel an einen 3 Pin anschließen und dann regeln oder ? 

Und bei dem Video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjlC58W3v3Q&feature=player_embedded) bei 1:09 steht Waterin und WaterOut. Wo misst er das ? 
CPU und Grafikkarte ja sicherlich an den verbauten Sensoren am Mainboard.

Dann noch 1-2 zum Update von der Aquastream XT Standart auf Ultra.

Manuell konfigurierbarer Lüfterausgang // Heißt ich kann 3 - 3Pin Lüfter dort ranknallen und steuern über die aquasuite 2012?
Externer Temperatursensor // Damit sind einfach nur die Sensoren die ich irgendwo hinkleben kann gemeint richtig ?
Interner Wassertemperatursensor // Hat die Pumpe selbst einen Sensor verbaut und kann so die Wassertemperatur bestimmen ?
Frei konfigurierbare Kalibierkurve // Was ist damit gemeint ?
Temperaturgeregelter Lüfterausgang // Was ist damit gemeint ?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir die 2-3 Fragen beantworten könnt.


----------



## Shoggy (8. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



baLubaer schrieb:


> Manuell konfigurierbarer Lüfterausgang // Heißt ich kann 3 - 3Pin Lüfter dort ranknallen und steuern über die aquasuite 2012?
> Externer Temperatursensor // Damit sind einfach nur die Sensoren die ich irgendwo hinkleben kann gemeint richtig ?
> Interner Wassertemperatursensor // Hat die Pumpe selbst einen Sensor verbaut und kann so die Wassertemperatur bestimmen ?
> Frei konfigurierbare Kalibierkurve // Was ist damit gemeint ?
> Temperaturgeregelter Lüfterausgang // Was ist damit gemeint ?


Die Fragen zum aquaero dürften ja im anderen Topic schon geklärt sein.

Der manuelle konfigurierbare Lüfterausgang ist *ein* Anschluss für Lüfter, den du manuell regeln kannst. Natürlich kannst du per Y-Adapter auch mehr Lüfter anschließen. Die maximal zulässige Last liegt bei 5W.

Die frei konfigurierbare Kalibrierkurve erlaubt es dir die Temperatursensoren nachträglich hinsichtlich ihrer Messung zu beeinflussen. Merkst du z. B. dass der Sensor im Bereich 20 - 30°C be dir ein Grad zu viel oder zu wenig anzeigt, so kannst du nur diesen Teilbereich der Kurve neu kalibrieren. Oder anders: du wirst es normalerweise nie brauchen 

Der temperaturgeregelte Lüfterausgang ist bei der Ultra Variante ein Regler, der die Lüfterstärke einer Temperatur anpasst. Wird das Wasser wärmer, so kann z. B. der Lüfter schneller drehen.

Rest passt.


----------



## santos (8. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

optional heißt immer zukaufen, gemeint ist wohl das PA2. Du kannst mehre Lüfter an einen Ausgang hängen, solltest eben nicht überlasten, dann schaltet AE5 auf 100% oder ab.  Frei konfigurierbare Kalibierkurve // Was ist damit gemeint - kann nach eigenem Ermessen eingestellt werden Temperaturgeregelter Lüfterausgang // Was ist damit gemeint - man kann den Lüfterausgang über Temperatur regelnInterner Wassertemperatursensor // Hat die Pumpe selbst einen Sensor verbaut und kann so die Wassertemperatur bestimmen ? - Ja Externer Temperatursensor // Damit sind einfach nur die Sensoren die ich irgendwo hinkleben kann gemeint richtig ?  Anschluss für einen Temp.Sensor, den kannste hinkleben wo Du willst


----------



## baLubaer (8. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das XT hat doch nur den Passiv-Kühler schon eingebaut, ein TouchDisplay und die Fernbedienung und ansonsten alles wie beim Pro?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

richtig.


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2012)

Hallo
Momentan befinden sich in meinem Gehäuse folgende Radiatoren :

- Aquacomputer Revolution 420
- magicool Slim 280 
- magicool Slim 120 

Gekühlt wird :
i7 3770K @ 4,5 + GTX 680

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt unter Last max 29 grad. 
Momentan denke ich über einen weiteren 
Slim 360 nach, den ich mit etwas bastel und fummelarbeit 
ins Gehäuse bekommen würde. Allerdings könnte da nur ein Lüfter
ran. Macht das denn eurer Meinung nach Sinn oder ist das Quatsch??

Ich bitte mal um eure Meinung.


----------



## Uter (9. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Quatsch, dann kannst du auch gleich einen 120er Radi nehmen (der wird aber auch nicht viel bringen).


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2012)

Quatsch weil nur ( aus Platz gründen ) ein Lüfter ran passt? Also einen 360 halb passiv zu betreiben bringt keine Vorteile ? Hat mich in den Fingern gejuckt dieser 360er


----------



## Uter (9. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei deiner Radifläche und der Wassertemperatur stimmt das. Wenn du den Radi schon hast, dann kannst du es natürlich trotzdem machen, schaden wird es nicht.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. August 2012)

Chris2109 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bereits Jumper einen CMOS clear durchgeführt, ohne Erfolg. Die SSD wird nur noch erkannt, aber es kann nicht darauf zugegriffen werden.
> 
> Beim USB Kabel habe ich auf der Rückseite der Pumpe das rote Kabel rechts angeschlossen ( Pfeil Markierung) und am Board hab ich den Stecker mit den beiden Massepolen nach links ( wo drüber der fehlende Pin ist) angeschlossen.
> 
> ...



So gestern war dann die neue Hardware da und ich konnte das gleiche fehlerbild wieder beobachten.

Aber dieses mal konnte ich den Fehler eindeutig ausmachen. Es ist die gebrauchte AS XT Ultra welche einen Kurzschluss auf all ihren bauteilen der Platine bringt. Deshalb hat es mir auch mein Board zerschossen. Und das abschalten nach 3 sec kommt vom Netzteil welches eine schutzschaltung für Kurzschluss auslöst


----------



## santos (9. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag mal so, normal wenn alles der AS XT richtig angeschlossen worden ist, das Teil nicht überlastet wird oder wurde, arbeitet die AS über Jahre zuverlässig (eigene Erfahrung). Ich habe meine nicht mehr, weil ich mit der Förderleistung der Pumpe, nicht mehr zufrieden war, obwohl Förderleistung immer relativ zu sehen ist. Schlimm wird es für die Platine der AS, wenn USB falsch gepolt, gesteckt wird. Oder was auch viele machen, mehrere Lüfter über die Pumpe laufen lassen, sie also einfach überlastet. Dann kann es zum Kurzschluss kommen und der kann sich, im schlimmsten Fall sogar auf das MB verlagern. Ich bevorzuge für Geräte die mehr Leistung brauchen immer das Netzteil oder wenn vorhanden und einsetzbar, das PA2.


----------



## apostoli (9. August 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deiner Radifläche und der Wassertemperatur stimmt das. Wenn du den Radi schon hast, dann kannst du es natürlich trotzdem machen, schaden wird es nicht.



Nein den radi habe ich nicht da. Den hätte ich erst gekauft. Nun überlege ich es mir nochmal. wollte nur mal was verändern aber wenn das nicht bringt ist es ja Quatsch.


----------



## Purehate (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,

kurze Frage. 
Ich werde den *Phobya Xtreme 400* verbauen. Mit 2x200mm Lüfter. Leider sind das 2 verschiedene. 
Der eine hat ca. 160CFM der andere 90CFM.
Reicht das um I7 2600K+Radeon 6970 zu Kühlen?


----------



## ConCAD (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das reicht locker aus, die Lüfter könntest du auch noch drosseln.


----------



## Purehate (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind sowieso an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Sind aber auch wenn ich sie voll aufdrehe fast nicht hörbar.


----------



## poisoniC (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin. Kurze Frage: Bin ich blind oder gibts keine 11/8 Schotts? 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Schott


----------



## ConCAD (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest ja eine Schottverschraubung mit G1/4"-Gewinde nehmen und einfach 11/8er Anschlüsse reinschrauben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder fragst nach, ob die einzeln erhältlichen 11er Überwurfmuttern auf das 8/10er Schott passen (ich tippe auf Ja) und nimmst das in Kombination.


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verschiedene Gewinde hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt, nur unterschiedlich lange Muttern(in Schlauchrichtung gesehen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten Anschlüsse am Markt dürften eh vom gleichen Hersteller stammen - aber ich mindestens einen hier im Haus, der tatsächlich eine andere Steigung beim Mutterngewinde hat. (irgendwas spezielleres - entweder ein T-Stück oder ein 10/8er Anschluss, der direkt in den Auslass einer Eheim1046 passt. Aber ein Schott ist ja auch nicht die gängiste Wahre)


and now for something completely different:
Ich guck da so durchs AT-Angebot und finde diese Eintrag



> -Development
> Dies ist ein 3Pin Erweiterunganschluss. Geplant ist hier eine Schnittstelle zu der *Aquastreampumpe*.
> 
> Drehzahl der Pumpe:
> ...





> Wohlgemerkt: Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Alphacoolprodukt. Das es auch zusammen mit einer Pumpe gibt, die ein ziemlich klarer Aquastream-Konkurrent ist.
> Hab ich da einen Zusammenschluss oder eine Übernahme verpasst? Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass AC den Aquabus der Konkurrenz einfach so zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube zwar nicht dass es besonders schwer wäre den Bus per reverse engineering zu verstehen und nach zu bilden, aber ob AquaComputer sich das gefallen lässt ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage.
Ein Fehler von AT scheint es auf jeden Fall nicht zu sein. Der Anschluss zur Aquastream steht sogar in der Bedienungsanleitung drin:
http://www.alphacool.com/download/DC-AC Wandler.pdf


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich suche immer noch ein Case wo ma meinen Lund AGB durchs Window innen sehen kann.
Ist ja nicht so das es zuwenig Cases gibt, aber die meisten Hersteller meinen das in das Window Löcher/Schlitze rein machen müssen 


Das mit hinten dran ist keine Lösung auf Dauer da man so nichts sieht.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht dir halt selbst ein Loch in das Gehäuse deiner Wahl und setz ne Plexi Scheibe dahinter.
Selbst ist der/die Volt-Modder(in)  .


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu brauch ich eine Stichsaäge, die ich nicht habe. Genauso wie das passende Case.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zur Pumpe die Swiftech MCP655-B 12V D5 mit Top von Koolance, mir geht es darum das die Pumpe hinterm 280er Radi soll.
Ist die Pumpe sehr Hitzeempfindlich oder währe das kein Problem, der Radi steht unten am Boden und saugt frische Luft nach hinten da steht dann die Pumpe und die wamre Luft entweicht dann wieder am anderen Seiteneil raus, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

@turbosnake hast du ein Alu-Tower oder Stahl, wenn du ein Alu-Tower hast kannst du dir ja ein Window von Martma machen lassen kosten zwar etwas dafür sieht es echt genial aus, top Arbeit.
Er kann dir dort wo du denn Ausschnitt brauchst ausschneiden aber nur bei Alu das Window als Inlay einsetzen lassen auch verdunkelt, sieht hammer aus, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Falls du noch kein Gehäuse hast weis ich ja nicht empfehle ich dir lieber ein Alu-Gehäuse, merke schon bei Stahl hat man sehr viele Probleme wenn man viel am Gehäuse bastelt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe noch kein neues Gehäuse, nur den Schrotthaufen von T9


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist leider ein Stahl-Gehuse, ist ja das Sharkoon T9 da ist es wie bei mir, ein sehr grosser Aufwand um ein Window ordentlich rein zu bekommen, muss alles bei einer Firma gemacht werden damit ich die Daten vom Ausschnitt weiter geben kann damit mir das Window mm genau angefertig werden kann bloss muss danach wieder alles neu lackiert werden.
Also ein Kostenaufwand für mich, beim Alu-Tower hätte ich nicht so einen hohen kostenaufwand, sry für top off , Mfg Snapstar

Hat jemand eine Antwort auf meine Frage wegen der Pumpe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schrieb ja auch Schrotthaufen, also das Ding fliegt auf den Müll und ich hol mir was neues. Weiß halt nur nicht was


----------



## Benten (11. August 2012)

Ich denke das sollte die Pumpe schaffen, solange der lauwarme Wind nicht über 35 Grad wird 

Ich hab auch eine Frage:

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob zwei 360er Radis reichen, um folgende Teile wirklich silent zu kühlen:

Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz
2* GeForce GTX 470 im Sli
Und 6* Corsair RAM?

Ich kann diese beiden Radis in meinem Gehäuse unterbringen, möchte aus Optikgründen keine Externen..

Andere Möglichkeit die ich habe ist, aus den 360ern zwei 480er zu machen, doch hab ich für die zusätzlichen beiden Lüfter keinen Platz, heißt die beiden 120mm Felder wären passiv dazu..
Was meint ihr?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Benten dürfte reichen aber keine Slim-Radis, beitreibe auch meinen i5 750 der extreme heis wird im Idle unter Luft schon 50°C und unter Prime über 80°C dann eine 5870 auch stark O.C. das MB 2 Kühler und hab einen 360er Slim von Magicoll und einen 280er von Phobya damit bleibt die CPU sowie Graka unter Last mit Prime und Furmark bei ca. 40°C, das MB braucht zwar nicht viel Kühlung halt nur die Spawas.

Also denke schon das es reicht bloss ob du 2 dicke im Gehäuse unterbingen kannst ist halt die Frage wenn ja währen die Phobya zu empfehlen, sie kommen gut klar mit langsam drehenden Lüftern, also nicht zu viel Lärm im Gehäuse, währe auch besser als 2 480er und es fehlt je ein Lüfter ansonsten währen natürlich die 480er besser.
Kannst ja mal ein Screen posten wo die Radis hin sollen und wo es bei denn 480er störrt.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort mit der Pumpe, denke nicht das es so warm da unten wird da ich vorne noch extra einen Lüfter für Frischluft habe für die Pumpe halt , Mfg Snapstar

Sorry hab die 480er mit denn 420er verwechselt, also machen 2 480er doch mehr Sinn da sie trotz einen fehlenden Lüfter mehr kühlen als ein 360er mit der gleichen Anzahl an Lüftern, ist zwar ein Platz nur passiev aber trozdem 3 Lüfter und eine Fläche die passiv kühlt , Mfg Snapstar

@turbosnake am besten ein Lian-Li oder Silverstone sind beide sehr gute Gehäuse kosten aber auch was, es gibt halt auch sehr viele Gehäuse auf dem Markt da kommt es darauf an welche Aspekte für dich wichtig sind, also schlicht und edel oder doch etwas optisch schöner und futuristischer wie das NZXT Phantom am besten mal bei Caseking schauen da kann man sehr schön die Gehäuse anschauen mit sehr vielen Bildern von aussen und innen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Benten (11. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ein Bild von dem Vergleich, ich würde jeweils eine Raditiefe von 45mm nutzen 
Und bei diesem Aufbau sind die 480er ja vielleicht ein wenig besser oder?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ein 480er würde klar besser kühlen aber sie hätten ja kaum Platz um die Stelle selbst passiv zu kühlen, wie sieht es aus kannst du das NT auch liegend verbauen dann währe es möglich 4 Lüfter zu verwenden.
Die Frage ist halt lohnt sich der Preis da ein 480er schon etwas mehr kostet als ein 360er und am Ende hast du wahrscheinlich nur ein paar °C bessere Temps.

Mal schauen was die anderen Leute hier im Forum dir noch an Tipps geben können aber schon mal gut mit dem Screen, hast du die Radis schon, also 2 480er da oder nur einen 360er vorne und einen 480er hinten wie auf dem Screen so währe es auch optimal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Benten (11. August 2012)

Also ich habe momentan einen 480er Long (auf dem Bild), zwei 360er (davon einer auf dem Bild) und einen 480er aber im quadratischen Format, also 2x2 Lüfter!  Und den zweiten 480er kann ich günstig bekommen! Daher die Frage  ich würde sie dann halt von einer zur anderen Seite durchlüften lassen!

Das Netzteil liegt übrigens schon.. Ich habe es in die Rückwand eingelassen, siehe Tagebuch  Daher geht es nur so, ich habe von außenkante Netzteil bis Mitte Seitenwand, wird eine Aussparung drin folgen, gute 70mm Platz, reicht also für nen 45er Radi und nen Lüfter, nur pustet der dann direkt vor das Netzteil :Fresse:


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das NT andersherum liegt, also das er sich die Luft von unten holt oder währe unterm NT kein Platz das es sich genügend Luft holen kann.
Das währe dann nicht so schlimm wegen dem NT wenn es halt nur andersherum liegen würde, ich schau mal in dein TB wie es so aussieht mit dem NT und denn Radis , Mfg Snapstar

Also das NT liegt ja schon mit dem Lüfter nach unten, das dürfte dann kein Problem da stellen, musst halt schauen das du dann an beiden Seiten bei denn Radis genügend Platz für Luft hast, wie Mesh oder bleibt es offen an beiden Seiten ansonsten Top , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Benten (11. August 2012)

Also die Lüfter Kriegen Ausschnitte in den Seitenwänden und dann geht die Luft von links nach rechts durchs Gehäuse, oder anders herum eben  Betrechtet von Vorne natürlich


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dürfte dann fürs NT normal kein Problem dar stellen, würde aber noch mal extra in einem Thread bei NTs fragen aber wie gesagt das NT bekommt ja frische Luft, die warme Luft vom Radi ist ja nicht so das sich das NT extreme erwärmen würde.
Also wenn es so passt mit 2 480er Radis währen die klar im Vorteil, finde deine Idee echt klasse wie du dein Tower gestalltest , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Benten (11. August 2012)

Das Netzteil hat unten drunter extra nen Lüfter  Danke freut mich! Bist herzlich Willkommen in meinem Tagebuch  Und danke für deine Einschätzung! Ich werde es einfach mal mit den beiden 480er Radis versuchen!


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem falsch machen kannst ja nichts wenn du 2 480er nimmst anstatt 2 360 selbst wenn du 2 Lüfter weglassen würdest hättest du immer noch mehr Radifläche als bei denn 360ern.
Werde dein TB auch schön weiter verfolgen, schon mal sehr gut umgesetzt, Plane auch ein HTPC im Eigenbau mit interner Wakü wenn es der Platz zu lässt wenn nicht kommen halt an jeder Seite 2 280er Radis drann aber muss erst mal mein jetziges TB fertig stellen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chris2109 (12. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bekomme ich das Beschlagene aus dem AGB raus? Mein WaKü läuft nun seit gestern wieder komplett, aber oberhalb des Wasserpegels ist es nun beschlagen, was kann ich dagegen am besten tun?


----------



## Benten (12. August 2012)

Am einfachsten die Reihenfolge im Kreislauf ändern  Andere Möglichkeit wäre das Wasser von oben Einlaufen zu lassen


----------



## Chris2109 (12. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Andere Reihenfolge ist schwer, dann geht es nur noch über Kreuz und von oben rein...da war es 1. genauso und 2. ob ist mein "Fillport"


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorg dafür, dass das Plexiglas oberhalb des Wasserspiegels im Betrieb gespült wird. Eine Melvin-Pipe (Steigröhrchen) hilft da. 
Ansonsten würde die Behandlung mit einem Textil-Imprägnierspray von innen gegen das Beschlagen helfen, aber das würde ich in Anbetracht des unbekannten Langzeitverhaltens in Verbindung mit dem Kühlmittel nicht empfehlen.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich das Beschlagene aus dem AGB raus? Mein WaKü läuft nun seit gestern wieder komplett, aber oberhalb des Wasserpegels ist es nun beschlagen, was kann ich dagegen am besten tun?


 
Wollte mal fragen was du für eine Flüssigkeit nutzt, hatte bei mir nie solche Probleme nur wenn ich in denn AGB gepusstet habe um denn Rest an Wasser raus zu bekommen wenn ich die Wakü gereinigt habe, beim Befüllen ist es noch nicht passiert.
Ich frage nur da ich jetzt das DP Ultra von Aquacomputer nutze bzw. muss erst befüllt werden, würde mich mal interresieren und was für ein AGB hast du von welcher Firma , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chris2109 (13. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe einen EK WB 250 X2 Advanced und nutze dazu dest. Wasser + G48. Von DP ultra lasse ich ab sofort die finger und rate auch aus persönlichen erfahrungen eig. allen davon ab. 

Habe mir dadurch jetzt 2 AGB´s kaputt gemacht. Der erste war ein Magicool, ok schlechte Grundqualität, aber der 2. ist mein jetztiger. Ich hab ihn ausgebaut und ausgewischt. Über Nacht hatte ich dann ein wenig Zewa drinnen was die Rest Feuchte aufsaugen sollte. Ergebnis war, dass am nächsten morgen das komplette Gewinde mit Rissen durchzogen war, an allen stellen wo noch DP Ultra war. Wie ich dann später herausgefunden habe, eignet es sich super um den Weichmacher aus Materialien zu entfernen!


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast hoffentlich keinen Glasreiniger oder andere ethanolhaltige Mittel zum Auswischen verwendet - damit kann man hervorragend Plexi-ABs killen. 

G48 + Aquadest. ist im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes als IP Protect oder DP-Ultra - alle basieren auf Glykol und enthalten mehr oder minder ähnliche Mischungen an Korrosionsinhibitoren, wobei aber letztere mit den beschriebenen Effekten sicherlich nichts zu tun haben - schon deren Chemie und deren geringen Volumenanteils wegen. Lediglich die Farbzusätze (bzw. deren Nichtvorhandensein bei IP Protect) und die Glykolkonzentrationen unterscheiden die verschiedenen Mischungen. 

Das Problem sind aber letztlich die ABs, denn früher gab es mit denselben Mitteln fast nie derartige Probleme. EK bietet meiner Erfahrung nach auch keine bessere Verarbeitung und Materialqualität als Magicool. Das Zeug ist ebenfalls ungetempert und die Gewinde weder mit wirklich scharfen Werkzeugen geschnitten noch nachpoliert. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich die beide von der Verarbeitung als eher minderwertig einstufen - hatte beide schon und an die alten Cape-ABs kommen beide nicht annähernd ran.

Zwar gefährdet Glykol Plexiglas an sich nicht, aber bei derlei Vorschädigung mag auch das vorkommen. Initiiert werden diese typischen Risse durch die bearbeitungsinduzierten Eigenspannungen im Material, bei Gewinden noch durch Lastspannungen verstärkt, und durch die Anwesenheit eines Lösungsmittels. Bei reinem Ethanol hat man da innerhalb von Sekunden ein schönes Rissnetzwerk, dass sich schnell ausbreitet. Sichtbar werden die Risse erst bei Trocknung - das ist normal. 

Gegen Glykol ist glattes unvorgspanntes Plexiglas (sowohl GS als auch XT) beständig - in rauem vorgespannten und ungetemperten Gewinden, würde ich meine Hand dafür nicht ins Feuer legen. Interessanter Weise gibt es auch nur an diesen Stellen Probleme (Ausnahmen bestätigen hier lediglich die Regel). In Röhren-ABs die noch aus Zeiten stammen in denen hochwertige Plexiglasverarbeitung noch bei vielen Herstellern an der Tagesordnung war, kann man jedes glykolhaltige Kühlmittel ohne schädliche Nebenwirkungen Jahrelang einsetzen (z.B. bei den alten Cape-ABs, bei Watercool-ABs oder auch Inno-ABs - die allerdings das Alu-Problem mitbringen). 
Ideal sind bei Röhren-ABs eigentlich nur diejenigen die keine Gewinde im Plexiglas haben (Lund z.B.) und aus hochwertigem, nach der Bearbeitung sorgfältig getempertem Material (vorzugsweise Plexiglas GS) bestehen, oder eine Echtglas-Röhre haben (kommerziell derzeit nur von AC zu haben).

Bei ABs die nur ebene und glatte Plexiglas-Oberflächen in Kontakt mit  dem Kühlmedium bringen sind derlei Effekte ebenfalls unbekannt. In  diesem Sinne bin ich übrigens äußerst gespannt wann die ersten Schäden  an den neuen Plexiglasteilen von EK in Milchglasoptik auftauchen - ist  an sich nur ne Frage der Zeit (so es denn wirklich PMMA ist).


----------



## snapstar123 (13. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Cris2109 gut zu wissen, hab bis jetzt nur desti.Wasser verwendet da ich einen Kupferkreislauf habe und bis jetzt keine Probleme hatte auch nach längerer Zeit nicht, vorher klar alle Kühler, einfach alles gesäubert und mit desti. Wasser nachgespült.
Hab denn gleichen AGB wie du und mir kommt er so oder so etwas sehr dünn vor, hatte mal denn Tank-O-Matik von Innovatek denn konnte man ja schon gegen denn Tisch schlagen ohne das er zerbrach und wo ich den von EK in denn Händen gehalten hab dachte ich schon aufpassen, nicht kaputt machen , auch wenn ich ihn öffne oder schliese habe ich Angst das der AGB risse bekommt da das Plexi extrem dünn ist aber optisch einfach schön.

Überlege auch lieber desti. Wasser weiter zu nutzen ohne G48 oder sonst was und Farbige-Schläuche zu nutzen, weis aber nicht was besser ankommt bei meinem Projekt, danke dir für deine Antwort und Erfahrung , Mfg Snapstar

@VJoe2max was hältst du davon das ich meinen Kreilauf nur mit desti. Wasser betreibe ohne Zusätze, hab einen Kupferkreislauf ohne Alu, Wie gesagt alle komponenten sind komplett sauber auch wie bei denn HowTos mit denn Reinigen von Radis.
Hab am längsten denn Kreislauf ein 3/4 Jahr gehabt bevor ich ihn gesäubert habe und er wahr nicht sonderlich dreckig im Gegenteil er wahr sehr sauber, hab zwar einen Filter aber auch dieser wahr nicht sonderlich dreckig, ein paar kleine Partiel das wahrs, keine Anzeichen von Algenbildung usw.

Wenn es kein Problem ist überlege ich mir wirklich desti. Wasser zu nutzen und schöne frabige Schläuche, weis halt nicht wegen der Pumpe, hab die Phobya 260 die mittlere aber bekomme jetzt eine Laing D5 von Swiftech mit Alphacool-Top wo ich denn AGB sogar direkt verschrauben kann mit der Pumpe was bei meinem Projekt perfekt ist.
Ich habe halt gelesen das in denn meisten Lösungen wie eben das DP Ultra oder das IP von Innovatek noch eine art Schmiermittel für die Pumpe mit drinnen ist, stimmt das wenn ja währe es besser das IP zu nehmen oder nimmt sich da nichts vom IP oder dem DP Ultra, ansonsten desti. Wasser.
Danke auch für die Infos, würde mich auch gerne über eine Antwort freuen was am besten währe von denn 3 Flüssigkeiten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (14. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine kleine Frage.
Wäre es möglich mit 2 T-Stücken, Schnellkopplungen und einen Kugelnhan, seinen Kreislauf zu erweiter?
Undzwar hab ich mom. eine Nova 1080, an der Seitenwand von meinem Rechner hängen, nun Kompt mir der Gedanke mein Sys. Passiv zu betreiben wenn ich daheim bin, min. beim Surfen und co.
Dazu hätte ich mir den Großen Nova unter meinem Schreibtisch gehängt und via Schnellkopplungen, T-Stücke und 1 Kugelhan, das ganze abzutrennen und den vorhandenen Kreislauf weiter zu verwenden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht. Wenn du die Schlauchkupplungen loose an Schläuchen zu hängen hast, kannst du sie aber auch einfach so montieren, dass die ausgehende Kupplungshälfte auch direkt an die eingehende passt - dann brauchst du den Bypass mit T-Stücken und Kugelhahn gar nicht erst. (habe ich bei mir auch so gelöst. Erleichtert das Entlüften deutlich und man kann bei Bastelarbeiten leichter mal testen)


----------



## seimen (14. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal aus interesse, wie oft reinigt ihr eure WaKü?


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen EK WB 250 X2 Advanced und nutze dazu dest. Wasser + G48. Von DP ultra lasse ich ab sofort die finger und rate auch aus persönlichen erfahrungen eig. allen davon ab.


 hab ich mit meinem plexi AGB auch gehabt (auch G48 + Dest wasser)
Den Agb etwas schütteln das überall Wasser an den Agb kommt dürfte dein problem lösen, meiner ist danach nicht nochmal beschlagen.



seimen schrieb:


> Mal aus interesse, wie oft reinigt ihr eure WaKü?



Normalerweise Halbjährlich, oder jeh nachdem wie es es erfordert, merke ja wenn mein Durchfluss in den keller geht oder die Schläuche sich zu arg verfärbt haben.

Durch ständigen komponentenwechsel aber viel öfter ^^ (jeder 2-3 Monat)


----------



## StefanStg (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
Ich hätte mal eine frage über Pumpen.
Zurzeit habe ich eine Laing DDC in meinen System verbaut. Da sie aber brummt und rauscht und dadurch das lauteste in meinen Pc ist, möchte ich mir eine neue Pumpe kaufen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher welche. Wieder eine Laing DDC oder eine Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Advanced Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Advanced Version 49051
Habe von der Aquastream eingentlich nur gutes gehört. Welche Anschlüsse brauch ich für die Aquastream. Was mir wichtig ist das die Pumpe möglichst leise ist. 
Gibt es noch andere Pumpen wo leise sind. Was an der Aquastream gut ist sie hat einen durchfluss und Temperatursensor schon mit drinnen womit ich es mit nicht extra kaufen müsste.


----------



## baLubaer (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe die Aquastream XT und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Schön leise und hat genug power.
Temperatursensor ist verbaut das stimmt aber einen Durchflusssensor hat sie nicht "intern", sondern den musst du extra kaufen und anschließen. Und das beides auch nur an der Ultra Version.

Gruß baLu


----------



## StefanStg (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für deine Antwort. Das hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen 
Auf der Seite wo ich verlinkt habe schaut es so aus als hätte sie einen Temperatursensor ist glaub ich die mittlere Version von denen


----------



## Chris2109 (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig ist diese Tabelle, überall da wo ein Punkt ist, ist das Feature in der Pumpe verbaut und die Advanced hat KEINEN internen Temp.Sensor


----------



## baLubaer (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ist es!

Ich brauche auch noch ein wenig Beratung. 
Und zwar möchte ich mir einen MO-RA 3 und noch ein wenig kleinkram kaufen und wollte mal Fragen, ob in dem Warenkorb etwas fehlt, oder ob ihr eventuell noch Tipps habt, was man vielleicht noch verbessern kann.
Fehlen eventuell Kabel ? Gibt es gute alternativen zu den Lüftern die preislich auf ähnlichem Niveau sind ?

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/60ace7e628f92ba2dcee9f7722954882

Gruß baLu


----------



## StefanStg (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Tabelle. Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich die größte Version nehmen. Wird die Temp. dann mit der Software ausgelesen wo dabei ist oder brauche ich noch was anderes dafür.
Von der Lautstärke her welche ist da leiser eine Laing oder die Aquastream


----------



## baLubaer (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die Wassertemperatur wird dir dann in der Aquasuite angezeigt. Zu der Lautstärke kann ich nur sagen das die Aquastream, wenn man sie nicht unter Volllast laufen lässt, sehr angenehm/unhörbar ist. Laing hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## StefanStg (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit wieviel Prozent lässt du sie laufen. Sie muss bei mir durch einen Cpu- Gpu Kühler und Mora3 durch


----------



## baLubaer (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lass sie im Silent Mode bei 61 HZ laufen. Man hört sie aber auch bei 80 HZ nicht. Danach ist ein leichtes surren wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (15. August 2012)

Hat wer schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen dfms von Aquacomputer?


----------



## Casper0011 (17. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade meine neue Heatmaster 2 in betrieb genommen.
Der Kaufgrund war eigentlich meine Laing DDC 1T Plus runter zu reglen und ruhig zu stellen.
Leider ein FAIL. Dieses Surren macht mich irre 
Welche Pumpe ist den derzeit die Leiseste am Markt?
Prio Silence
Nebensächlich Leistung


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eheim 1046


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder die Innovatek PCPS - ist afair noch ein Quäntchen leiser.


----------



## Raketenjoint (17. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eheim 1046  (trotzdem höre ich sie, wenn das Gehäuse offen ist und ich genau darauf achte , ich habe den Rest aber auch leise gestellt. (0,1 Sone Lüfter, Festplatte mehrfach gedämmt und wie Pumpe mit doppelten Shoggy Sandwich entkoppelt ) - leiser ist nur die Innovatek PCPS, die nur langsamer läuft. Für weniger Leistung 20€ mehr zahlen ist aber meiner Meinung nach bescheuert.
Sagt mal, wie sind denn etwa eure Temperaturen? Besonders von VJoe2max würde mich das interessieren, da ich auch den i5 2500K habe. Mein Radiator ist ein Nova 1080.
       CPU    GPU (6950)
Idle: 35°C   40°C
Last:50°C   max. 55°C


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturen der Komponenten kann man mit Bordmitteln nicht messen. Was du mit irgendwelchen Programmen auslesen kannst ist ziemlich  belanglos, denn mit den realen Temperaturen hat es nur  tendenziell etwas zu tun und kann je nach Händchen beim Hardwarekauf ganz grob daneben liegen oder einigermaßen passen - allein es gibt keine Chance das heraus zu finden . 

Die einzig messbare Temperatur im System ist die Wassertemperatur und selbst die ist nur dann etwas wert, wenn die Raumtemperatur dazu angegeben wird und das System bei der Messung bereits stationär war (Messung frühsten nach 30min Vollast) . Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei mir unter Vollast (Prime95 + Furmark) bei ca. 36°C (+-2K da ich den Sensor nicht kalibriert hatte). Die Raumtemperatur während der Messung lag bei 22°C+-2K (Messung erfolgte Ende Mai)

Verbaut ist bei mir ein 280er Slim im Deckel und ein 120er in der Front. Als Pumpe dient ne DDC-1T mit Messingdeckel (Durchfluss 154 l/h +- ca. 5l/h)
Die GTX560Ti wird von einem Watercool Fullcover-Kühler gebändigt und auf der CPU sitzt ein Eigenbau-Kühler, dessen Kühlleistung laut Prüfstand ziemlich genau auf dem Niveau des Watercool HK3.0 liegt


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (17. August 2012)

Casper, was für ein Deckel hast du auf deiner Laing?
Hab die gleiche mit nem Phoyba Messingdeckel.

Hab sie bei mir an der Aquaero hängen und auf 80% geregelt. Da sie auf 100% Geräusche gemacht hat als würde sie Luft ziehen.

Höre nur den Hecklüfter der auf 9,5V läuft.


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2012)

Mich würde es reizen meine Schläuche durch Rohre zu ersetzen.
Ich habe Fotos von sowas schonmal auf Fotos gesehen.
Was kostet das ? Was muss man beachten?


----------



## Benten (18. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es reizen meine Schläuche durch Rohre zu ersetzen.
> Ich habe Fotos von sowas schonmal auf Fotos gesehen.
> Was kostet das ? Was muss man beachten?



Erstmal lies dir deinen zweiten Satz durch  :Fresse:
Und danach frag mal unser Mitglied Jbfem oder such nach coopermod  Er kann dir da bestimmt Rese und Antwort stehen


----------



## zockerlein (18. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal ne kleine Frage 
Ich wollte mir  -diese-  eheim-Pumpe kaufen, aber hab keine ahnung, was da für anschlüsse dran müssen...
die Schläuche sind G1/4", Adapter hab ich sonst diese:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - silver 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - silver 62254
aber jetzt hab ich diese von eheim selber gesehn:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52001
und geh mal nicht davon aus, das das die selben sind 

welche Anschlüsse brauch ich also für die Eheim?
eine normale G1/4" Anschraubtülle am Einlass und einen Auslassadapter von eheim?


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm eine Pumpe mit Wandlerkarte wenn du nicht schon eine hast
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Alphacool Alphacool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung EOL 49005
und als Adapter nimmst das set
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck 52153


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Nimm eine Pumpe mit Wandlerkarte wenn du nicht schon eine hast
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Alphacool Alphacool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung EOL 49005
> und als Adapter nimmst das set
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck 52153


Exakt.  Oder du nimmst gleich die günstigere 230V Version, deren Kabel du nur irgendwie entsorgen musst.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mich würde es reizen meine Schläuche durch Rohre zu ersetzen.
> Ich habe Fotos von sowas schonmal auf Fotos gesehen.
> Was kostet das ? Was muss man beachten?


 
Hab bei mir auch Rohre verbaut (Kupfer verchromt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rohre an sich kosten nicht die Welt. Gibt´s in jedem Baumarkt.
Bei den Anschlüssen kann´s schon ins Geld gehen, wenn du z.B. 12mm Rohre verwendest wie es z.B. jbfem gemacht hat. Dafür benötigst du dann jede Menge relativ teurer und 12mm Multi-Link-Adapter die ganz gut ins Geld gehen - die Optik ist aber nicht übel. 
Wenn du mit 10mm Rohren arbeitest wird´s ein wenig günstiger, weil du dann problemlos mit PnC-Anschlüssen arbeiten kannst. So hab ich´s z.B. gemacht. 
Zu beachten ist eine Rohrführung, die sich auch montieren lässt. Man muss sich halt vorher überlegen wie man den ganzen Kram zusammenbaut. Zum Schneiden der Rohre bietet sich ein Rohrschneider an (in brauchbarer Qualität z.B. sehr günstig bei IKEA zu bekommen). Wenn´s schön werden soll, und wenn du beim Biegen der Rohre Ausschuss vermeiden willst, wäre außerdem ein Rohrbiegegerät (150-200€), eine Rohrbiegezange (10-20€) oder zumindest eine Rohrbiegefder (5-10€) jewiels für den verwendeten Rohrdurchmesser von Nutzen. Je größer der Außendurchmesser der Rohre, desto schwieriger wird die Biegerei und desto größer werden die minimalen Biegeradien. 
Bei Verwendung von PnC-Anschlüssen solltest du die Schnittkanten immer rundherum mit einer Schlüsselfeile brechen, damit beim einstecken die Dichtungen nicht beschädigt werden. Für Multi-Link-Adapter dürfte dasselbe gelten, aber da kann jbfem vllt. mehr dazu sagen.
An der Pumpe solltest du auf keinen Fall Rohre nutzen, da sich sonst die Vibrationen übertragen. Hier sollten also an Ein- und Auslass Schlauchstücke verwendet werden.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bräuchte mal eure Rat und zwar habe ich die Pumpe D5 von Swiftech die MCP665 dazu kommt das Top von Koolance PMP450-S.
Die Pumpe mit dem Top steht genau unterm meinem AGB, man kann einen 60mm Röhren AGB mit dem Top verbinden, ich habe denn EK Waterblocks Multioption.

Währe da ein Problem oder könnte der AGB Schaden nehmen, es gibt auch noch denn Adapter dafür von Koolance denn PMP-300.
Was würdet ihr dazu sagen, da mein AGB so oder so über der Pumpe steht währe das perfekt und würde dadurch noch Platz sparren, weis bloss nicht ob jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht hat da man ja wenn dann schon denn AGB von Koolance verwenden sollte deswegen meine Frage.
Würde mich riesig über eine Antwort freuen sowie ob es kein Problem ist nur desti.Wasser weiter zu verwenden.
Nach über einem halben Jahr mit nur desti. Wasser kein Dreck oder sonst was auch der Filter hatte kaum Schmutzpartikel beim säubern, alles Kupferkühler sowie Radis usw. also kein Alu im Kreislauf , Mfg Snapstar

@VJoe2max finde das richtig Klasse mit denn Schäuchen bzw. Rohren, sieht echt genial aus, muss mich mal mit dem Thema aus einander setzen, echt Klasse , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja noch was allgemeines zur Pumpe ich kann sie nicht steuern über eine Steuerung wie mein T-Balancer BigNg, ich kann nur das Tachosignal auslesen wenn ich es angelötet habe aber ansonst habe ich da keinen Spielraum wenn ich mir die Daten verschiedenere Pumpen vergleiche sowie Kompatibilität zu anderen Geräten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Raketenjoint (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Eheim 1046 Vollkeramiklagerung und jetzt stört mich tatsächlich ihr 230Hz Brummen. (Das hat man vom Silentbau.)
Zudem liegen hier noch ordentlich viele Bitumen- und Dämmplatten rum. Glaubt ihr, dass eine Dämmung etwas ändern könnte?


----------



## Casper0011 (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bräuchte mal euren Rat.
Unzwar spiele ich mit dem Gedanken meine Wakü um einen Nova 1080 zu erweitern.
Gründe sind vor allem der Silentgedanke.
mein Heatmaster soll erst ab 32°C die Lüfter anlaufen lassen.
Hardware sind ein 955 BE und eine XFX6870.

Jetzt stellen sich mir aber folgende Fragen:
1. Wieviel schafft der Nova im passiv Betrieb?
2. Hab hier noch 3x 120mm Lüfter liegen reicht das fürs erste oder ist eine aktiv Bestückung nur mit 9x 120 lohnesnwert?
3. Es gibt ja eine 180mm Blende machen 4x 180mm mehr sinn als 9x 120mm?

Wäre für euere Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2012)

@Raketenjoint:

Bitumen hilft sicherlich. Aber >95% der Schwingungen werden eher als Vibration übertragen - da solltest du vorher genau gucken, ob das Problem nicht in fehlender Entkopplung liegt  (nicht nur an der Pumpenhalterung, sondern z.B. auch Übertragung über Schläuche oder ggf. Kabel).

P.S.: Mit 230 Hz dürfte sie aber in der Tat sehr laut sein, probier es lieber mit den normalen 50 Hz aus der Steckdose 




@Casper:
- Nach meinen Messungen kommt ein passiver Nova mit ca. 250 W Last (gesamtes System - also vielleicht 180 W, die im Kreislauf landen) auf ein delta von 20/23 K (horizontal/Vertikal). Hochkant am Rechner dürfte das Limit für 32 °C also bei deutlich unter 100 W liegen (bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen -  - weniger).
- Teilbestückung verliert deutlich an Leistung, aber es ist natürlich immer noch ein recht großer Radi. Ich kenne leider keinen direkten Vergleich, wie es exakt bei 3 Stück aussieht (geschweige denn einen, der mal "3", "3 + 6 Abdeckungen" und "360er" direkt vergleicht), aber in der Anfangszeit der 1080er waren zumindest 4/5er Bestückungen nicht selten.
- 4x 180 macht, mangels 180 mm Lüftern mit wirklich gutem Lager, nur zum Geldsparen Sinn. Aber als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, war die Blende so abartig überteuert, dass man sie entweder selber bauen müsste, oder lieber 120 nimmt (erst recht, wenn man schon drei Stück hat)


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendjemand im Forum hatte das mit der Teilbestückung mal ausprobiert.
Im Endeffekt war die Leistung damit dann kaum besser als mit einem Radi der dazugehörigen Größe(also bei 3 Lüftern nicht viel besser als mit Triple Radi).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immerhin auch nicht schlechter. Hat er zufällig auch getestet, ob es besser oder schlechter wird, wenn er die zusätzlichen Öffnungen abdeckt?


----------



## Zaldure (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo lieber WaKü Fans,

hab da eine Frage. Kann ich anstatt einem passiven Radiator einfach einen Heizkörper nehmen?

Z.b. hat der Radiator 1400 Watt
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Externe Wasserkühlungen » aqua computer Aquaduct 720 XT mark IV Ceramic

Und der Heizkörper 1232 Watt
Design-Heizkörper »Kiel« – OTTO–Online–Shop

Kann ich den Heizkörper ebenfalls zum kühlen meiner Grafikkarte verwenden oder gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme bzw Nachteile?

lg
Zaldure


----------



## Benten (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Zaldure,

meist sind die Heizkörper nicht so reinlich verarbeitet wie Radis für Wasserkühlungen!
Deswegen lass bloß die Finger von den Heizkörpern! 
Und falls du nen guten Radi suchst, kauf dir einen 1080er Radi, der hat mehr als genug Kühlleistung 
Hoffe habe deine Fragen beantwortet?
LG


----------



## Zaldure (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich suche was passives für eine Radeon 7970 in einem Sommerlichen 30 Grad Raum und einem Winterlichen 18 Grad Raum 

Was bedeutet reinlich verarbeitet?

Sind Markenheizkörper nicht auch intenstiv gearbeitet?


----------



## Benten (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den Heizungskörpern befinden sich meist noch Rückstände der Produktion, die sich durch den kompletten Kühlkreislauf ziehen. Bei einer normalen Heizung im Haus fällt diese Feinpartikelgeschichte nicht ins Gewicht, aber bei den wirlklich feinen und filigranen Kühlkörpern auf deiner GPU sehr wohl.
und ein Nova oder Mora 3 sollte deine 7970 passiv schaffen können! Ansonsten kauf die für die 200€ einfach zwei Novas, gibts mittlerweile für unter 100€. Dann hast du meeehr als genug 
Aber du dir selbst den Gefallen und bau dir keinen Heizkörper in den Kreislauf!


----------



## Zaldure (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nova und Mora sind ja nur zum Teil Passiv gekühlte Radiatoren
Sind die laut?

Da gibt es einen neuen Block
www.swiftech.com/komodo-hd7900.aspx

ist der besser als andere Blöcke?

"Spezielle Passivradis sind die Radiatoren aus der Cape Cora Reihe oder  von Innovatek die Konvekt-O-Matic Radiatoren. Den Mora2 kann man  natürlich auch passiv betreiben, aber aufgrund seiner eng  zusammenstehenden Lamellen ist er eben nicht auf "pur passiv" getrimmt."

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001CXI03S/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B001CXI03S

Der ist ja 100% Passiv

http://www.amazon.de/Phobya-Xtreme-...AGTW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345481698&sr=8-1

Für den bräuchte ich noch ein paar BeQiet Lüfter, ungefähr 9 ^^


----------



## Benten (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Nova und Mora sind ja nur zum Teil Passiv gekühlte Radiatoren
> Sind die laut?
> 
> Da gibt es einen neuen Block
> ...


 

Natürlich sind die Radiatoren nicht für passiven Betrieb geschaffen, doch belegen genügend Tests, dass auch besonders der Mora 3 aber auch der Nova für einen passiven Betrieb mehr als geeignet sind. Nur als kleiner Tipp: Bau die Radiatoren nicht vertikal ein, sondern horizontal falls möglich. Gerade bei passivbetrieb hilft das ungemein, denn dann hilft die Physik dir deutlich!

Und Kühlkörper bei Grafikkarten tuen sich meines Wissenstands nach nur im 0,x K Bereich was, daher also mehr als zu vernachlässigen.
Davon mal abgesehen jetzt, welche Pumpe verwendest du und wie willst du dein Setup aufbauen?
Ich würde dir zu entweder einem Mora 3 raten, sollte eig locker reichen, oder eben je nach Pumpe und Ort der Radis, zwei Novas, damit hast du locker genug!
Sonst kann ich dir auch gerne per PN helfen!

EDIT:

Natürlich hängt alles von deinem Empfinden der Lautstärke ab, wenn du Lüfter an den 1080er verwendest, aber wenn du sie nur mit minimaler Schnelligkeit laufen lässt, sind sie eigentlich wie im komplett passiven Betrieb unhörbar!
LG


----------



## Raketenjoint (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde einfach nur Teilbestückung mit guten Noiseblockern oder T.B. Silencelüftern vornehmen. Weil passiv eigentlich wenig bringt:
9 Lüfter Radiator < Pumpe (Eheim 1046) < normale Festplatte
Passiv bringt also sehr wenig. 
@ruyven_macaran: Danke. Wie kann ich meine 500mm*100mm Bitumen an die Pumpe klatschen? Wegen der Übertragung von Schallwellen frage ich mich, ob meine 30cm langen Schläuche, die von der Pumpe wegführen, vielleicht die Schwingungen weiterleiten. Aber da ich diese ja noch mittels einer verlängerten Backplate und Gummientglätter (so ähnlich heißt der stinkende "Schwamm" beim Shoggy Sandwich) stillhalten werde, werden die nicht das Problem sein. Vielleicht sollte ich mal meine (gedämmte) Gehäusetür schließen ...


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Immerhin auch nicht schlechter. Hat er zufällig auch getestet, ob es besser oder schlechter wird, wenn er die zusätzlichen Öffnungen abdeckt?


Mehr weiß ich aus dem Kopf nicht mehr.
Hier hatte Kollege DaxTrose nebenbei ein paar Tests angestellt, aber ich meine auch mal was ausführlicheres gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Zaldure (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also gut, mal überlegen
Zunächst der Radiator
Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 9x 140 LT - black - Hardware, Notebooks

Dann 9 Lüfter rein, sind die auch leise?, notfalls werden die auf 5 Volt betrieben, reicht das?
140x140x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB14 750U/m 15dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,

Dann die Pumpe
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000A2162O/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B000A2162O

Und der Block
Aqua Computer aquagratiX HD 7950/7970

Holzplatte auf vordere Surroundlautsprecher gelegt und Radiator horizontal drauf

Raumtemperatur 30 Grad 

Dazu dann noch ein zwei schläuche, destiliertes Wasser und verbindungen und kabelbinder 

Insgesamt kommt man wohl auf 400 Euro

Und für jedes Teil braucht man einen Radiator, für optimale Kühlleistung, richtig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran: Danke. Wie kann ich meine 500mm*100mm Bitumen an die Pumpe klatschen?



Mit doppelseitigem Klebeband 

Wesentlich sinnvoller ist aber, sie an die Wände eines Kastens zu packen der die entkoppelte Pumpe umgibt. Denn alles, was du direkt auf die Pumpe packst, schwingt auch mit. Da Bitumen würde dann nur als reine Masse wirken. Wenn dazwischen ein Spalt ist, müsste der von der Pumpe ausgehende Schall das Bitumen in Schwingungen versetzen, damit ein Ton nach draußen dringt - wesentlich schwerer.



> Wegen der Übertragung von Schallwellen frage ich mich, ob meine 30cm langen Schläuche, die von der Pumpe wegführen, vielleicht die Schwingungen weiterleiten. Aber da ich diese ja noch mittels einer verlängerten Backplate und Gummientglätter (so ähnlich heißt der stinkende "Schwamm" beim Shoggy Sandwich) stillhalten werde, werden die nicht das Problem sein. Vielleicht sollte ich mal meine (gedämmte) Gehäusetür schließen ...


 
30 cm sollten locker reichen - sind aber schon so lang, dass ggf. irgendwo gegenkommen könnten, oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Und für jedes Teil braucht man einen Radiator, für optimale Kühlleistung, richtig?


ein 1080er/1280er reicht für mehrere Systeme.


----------



## Zaldure (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und was braucht man für nur Grafikkarte, oder lohnt sich das dann nicht mehr?


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auf die Grafikkarte an. Meist reicht ein 360er aus. Aber nur Graka macht keinen Sinn, wenn dann muss auch die CPU unter Wasser.


----------



## Zaldure (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPU Kühler hab ich den Macho, der ist ganz gut. Wieso muss der unter Wasser?

Grafikkarte Powercolor HD 7970


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wieso muss der unter Wasser?


Damit auch der CPU Kühler ruhig gestellt wird und kaum mehr Geld kostet.



> Grafikkarte Powercolor HD 7970


Dafür gibt es auch gute und leise Luftkühler.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann ganz grob pauschalisieren, dass man für 100W Abwärme einen 120er  Radi braucht. Deswegen auch der 360er. Deine Graka setzt etwas mehr als  200W um und die CPU weniger als 100.
Ob das dann aber für silent reicht... unter Last eher nicht! Jedenfalls mMn.


----------



## VJoe2max (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann auch wesentlich mehr Leistung mit einem 120er abführen, aber es wird halt immer lauter, weil immer stärkere Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen müssen. Bis ca. 400W sind bei dicken prinzipiell 120ern drin wenn man schnelle und laute Lüfter drauf schraubt. Kann im Normalfall aber wohl kaum das Ziel sein und silent-Ambitionen muss man dann natürlich begraben.


----------



## Uter (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Aber nur Graka macht keinen Sinn, wenn dann muss auch die CPU unter Wasser.


 Wenn es um die Lautstärke geht, dann ist es genau andersrum. Nur die CPU mit Wasser zu kühlen macht dann keinen Sinn, nur die GPU kann aber Sinn machen, da man aktuelle CPUs auch unter Luft leise kühlen kann.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Man kann auch wesentlich mehr Leistung mit einem 120er abführen, aber es wird halt immer lauter, weil immer stärkere Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen müssen. Bis ca. 400W sind bei dicken prinzipiell 120ern drin wenn man schnelle und laute Lüfter drauf schraubt. Kann im Normalfall aber wohl kaum das Ziel sein und silent-Ambitionen muss man dann natürlich begraben.


 Wenn nur die Graka gekühlt werden soll, dann kann man auch über hohe Wassertemperaturen nachdenken, mit denen kann man auch deutlich mehr Wärme abführen ohne die Lautstärke oder Radiatorfläche erhöhen zu müssen.


----------



## StefanStg (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte eine Zeit lang auch nur meine GPU (GTX 580) unter Wasser. Habe es nicht bereut, weil es einfach von der Lautsärke schon was ganz anderes ist. Habe die 580 mit einen 360er Radi gekühlt, wo aber nur zwei 120mm Lüfter Montiert waren. Von den Temp. bin ich von 70°C Alpenföhn Peter auf 40°C gesunken. 

Jetzt mit meiner neuen Wakü und Mora3 inkl CPU Kühlung kommt die 580 auf 36°C

Mfg


----------



## Zaldure (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der CPU Lüfter ist voll in Ordnung, der ist leise. Ist ein riesiges Gerät was da dran ist.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition: Auf 1.000 Stück limitierte Sonderauflage des günstigen CPU-Kühlers

Weil mich der CPU Lüfter nicht stört, brauch ich nur einen guten VGA Kühler. Mich stört es ziemlich das die Lüfter so richtig aufdrehen, dann klingt das wie Turbinenkrach. Schrecklich laut xD

Deshalb such ich einen passiven oder semi passiven Radiator. Er sollte die Wärme abführen können aber auch leise sein. Als Richtwert setze ich vllt 15 dB an

Temperatur der VGA sollte im Normalbereich sein, nicht das da was kaputt geht


----------



## Uter (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur die Graka passiv zu kühlen macht keinen Sinn. Entweder man kühlt alles passiv oder nur Komponenten, die wenig Wärme erzeugen. Unter die Lautstärke vom Macho kommt man mit einer Wakü vermutlich recht einfach. 
Mach am besten einen Kaufberatungsthread im entsprechenden Unterforum auf, hier wird das zu umfangreich.


----------



## Raketenjoint (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab einen Macho gehabt. Seit ich zur Wasserkühlung gewechselt habe, habe ich bei der Lautstärke leider nur schwer einen Unterschied feststellen können. Meine Powercolor Karte war mit ihren 4 Sone etwas lauter. Aber ich würde sagen, dass sich für 60€ eine CPU-Kühleranschaffung lohnt. Denn unter Last musste der Macho schon etwas mehr als mein Nova aufdrehen. Und das ohne der Hitze der Grafikkarte dazu. Momentan stört mich eher die Pumpe/ das Netzteil ... . So ist das mit dem Silentbau, wenn etwas leise ist, ist etwas anderes auf einmal laut.  Am besten den PC erst gar nicht anmachen.
15dB können die 9T.B. Silence @ 5V schon. Aber ich habe das schon bei Anno (+F@H) getestet: die Wassertemperatur stieg schon erheblich. Doch bleibt bestimmt noch alles kühl(er als bei einer Lukü). Ohne Lüfter habe ich auch schon probiert: Meinen i5 2500K unter Last schafft der Radiator nur mit Mühe. Mit Graka ist nach 30min Schluss.
Wenn du sparen willst, wird schon ein  Alpenföhn Peter reichen. Dann kannst du auch deinen Macho behalten.


----------



## mfg_XX (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
Habe mal 2 Fragen, 
1tens kennt jemand einen leiseren Radi-Lüfter 140mm mit ca90 m3 / h als den NB Black Silent Pro Pk2 muss kein pm sein.
2tens bei meinem zukünftigen nt 760 Watt seasonic vollmodular  will ich alle Kabel in optimaler Länge selber crimpen. Was für ein Kabel soll ich kaufen?
Danke im voraus 
MfG mfg_XX


----------



## Casper0011 (21. August 2012)

Mal sone Zwischenfrage.
Weis einer wieviel Fassungsvermögen ein Mora 2 9x120 hat? Mehr als 2 Liter?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe knapp über 1 l für den Mora3 gemessen, der ~33% mehr Rohre hat, als der Mora2. Also schätze ich den mal auf 0,8 l.


----------



## mfg_XX (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube das waren zwischen 400 600 ml.

mfg mfg_XX
(Hinweis)


----------



## Zaldure (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 

hab da eben eine Frage. Ein Kühlerblock aus Silber für eine Grafikkarte ist thermisch gesehen zu bevorzugen, oder? 

Zaldure


----------



## Benten (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt sich nicht 
Investier das Geld lieber in vernünftige andere Kühlungskomponenten


----------



## Zaldure (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso lohnt es sich nicht?
Lieber 100% Kupferkühler?


----------



## Benten (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich alleine aus Kostengründen vorziehen und meine grauen Zellen sagen mir das Kupfer doch besser leitet oder?

EDIT: Ist fast gleich, siehe Wikipedia Wärmeleitfähigkeit  Also lohnt es sich nicht in meinen Augen


----------



## Uter (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abgesehen davon, dass mir kein Kühler aus reinem Silber bekannt ist (kann es sein, dass du vernickelte Versionen meinst?), würde er sich nur als Sammlerstück rentieren.


----------



## Benten (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du Recht Uter


----------



## VJoe2max (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reines Silber (999er Feinsilber) hat im fraglichen Temperaturbereich eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von ca. 430 W/m*K und ist damit der beste metallische Wärmeleiter. Deutlich besser leiten nur Diamant, Kohlenstoffnanoröhren, Graphene (die beiden Letzteren allerdings nur in einer bestimmten Vorzugsrichtung) und ähnliche Struktur-Wärmeleiter.  

Bei allen jemals kommerziell erschienen Wasserkühlern mit "Silberböden" kommt aber Sterlingsilber zum Einsatz (eine Legierung 92,5% Silber und 7,5%Kupfer), da Feinsilber zu weich ist, um daraus vernünftige Kühlerböden bauen zu können. Es lässt sich auch nur schwer vernünftig bearbeiten. 
Sterlingsilber leitet aber mit ca. 360 W/m*K etwas schlechter Wärme als reines Kupfer (Elektrolyt-Kupfer) ca. 400 W/m*K, wie es überlicherweise für Wasserkühler zum Einsatz kommt. Von daher kann man zumindest für alle kommerziellen Wasserkühler mit "Silberboden" sagen, dass sie tendenziell etwas schlechter arbeiten als normale aus Elektrolyt-Kupfer. Die zugehörigen Werbeversprechen bei den Sterlingsilber-Kühlern sind deshalb auch irreführend. Man sollte vermuten wider besseres Wissen, aber auch Kühlerhersteller sind nicht immer sonderlich bewandert was Werkstoffauswahl angeht. 

Wie Uter schon sagte: sog. Silberkühler sind eher was für die Vitrine - besser kühlen kann man damit nicht - zumindest nicht bei gleicher Kühlergeometrie gegenüber einem Kühler aus Kupfer. 

Bei Eigenbauten kann man auch Feinsilber verwenden, aber man muss sich dann konstruktiv schon einiges einfallen lassen, um das Silber so zu unterstützen, dass es einerseits bearbeitbar ist und sich beim Montieren nicht verzeiht. Kommerzielle Hersteller tun sich das nicht an - zumal sie Gewährleitungspflichten haben. 
Wirklich stark wirken sich die Unterscheide zwischen Sterlingsilber, Kupfer und Feinsilber bei gleicher Bodenplattengeometrie aber nicht aus. Minimal messbare Unterscheide sind aber drin und da Feinsilber wie gesagt nicht zu haben ist, hat Kupfer nicht nur beim Preis die Nase vorn. 

Sollten wir hier tatsächlich nicht über Silberkühler sondern, um durch Vernickeln silbern glänzende Kupferkühler reden, kann man sagen, dass eine übliche Glanznickelschicht lediglich ca. 5 bis 10µm dick ist und die Kühleigenschaften eines Kupferkühlers nicht messbar beeinflusst (obwohl Nickel kein guter Wärmeleiter ist)


----------



## Zaldure (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Wie sieht es mit vergoldetem Silber aus?


----------



## Uter (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kommst du jetzt auf vergoldetes Silber? 
Es sieht genauso unkaufbar und noch überteuerter als bei reinem Silber aus.

Afaik gibt es nur vergoldete Anschlüsse (also Messing).


----------



## Zaldure (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich dachte 999er Silber und weil Silber zu weich ist Gold drumherum?


----------



## VJoe2max (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bringt nichts - Gold ist genauso weich. Abgesehen davon könnte man mit einer Goldschicht, die so dünn ist dass sie die Wärmeleiteigenschaften des Gebildes nicht wieder verschlechtert (die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Gold beträgt ca. 320 W/m*K), sowieso keine mechanischen Verbesserungen erzielen.  

@Uter: Es gibt auch echt vergoldete Anschlüsse (früher gab´s auch vergoldete Kupferkühler von Watercool und Alphacool z.B.) . Die Goldschichten sind aber noch dünner als Nickelschichten und fallen deshalb kostenmäßig nicht ins Gewicht. Gold hat zwar ne bessere Wärmleitfähigkeit als Nickel aber als dünne Schicht macht´s dennoch keinen messbaren Unterschied (die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Nickel beträgt btw nur ca. 90 W/m*K und es tut bei wenigen µm dennoch nichts zur Sache). Schlechter als Kupfer oder Silber leitet jedenfalls beides. Dafür laufen beide Beschichtungen nicht durch Fingerabdrücke an, wie unbeschichtete Silber- oder Kupferteile tun. Beschichtungen, egal ob nun mit Nickel oder Gold haben deshalb nur optische Qualitäten. Gold ist aber von der Optik her in den meisten Waküs eher unpassend. Kühltechnisch sind sie belanglos. 

Egal ob man einen Silberboden oder Kupferboden nun mit Nickel, Gold, Chrom oder sonstigen Metallen mit Schichtdicken nahe dem einstelligen µm-Bereich beschichtet - es ändert nichts messbares an deren Kühleigenschaften. Diese sind vom Material des Bodens selbst, aber vor allem - und das ist bedeutend wichtiger - von dessen Geometrie und Anströmung abhängig. Man kann auch aus Kupfer oder Sterlingsilber schlechte Kühler bauen .


----------



## Zaldure (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann wird es wohl doch ein Kühler aus Kupfer werden. Doch keine LE Spezialanfertigung sondern Produktentwicklung. Oder kann man sich einen guten Kühler selber ausdenken? Im Prinzip ist das doch ein Block wo in der Mitte Wasser durchfließt, oder? ^^


----------



## Uter (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Es gibt auch echt vergoldete Anschlüsse


Die meinte ich, aber die sind innen nicht aus Silber, sondern afaik Messing. Da hab ich mich wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> (früher gab´s auch vergoldete Kupferkühler von Watercool und Alphacool z.B.)


Ja, von den Alphacool wusste ich, die Watercool waren wohl vor meiner Zeit. Ich hab auch mal einen vergoldeten EK Supreme gesehen, weiß aber nicht ob das ein Einzelstück war. Der aktuellste vergoldete Kühler dürfte die Sonderedition des Swiftech Apogee HD sein. Als Neuware zu kaufen gibt es die aber afaik alle nicht mehr.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Goldschichten sind aber noch dünner als Nickelschichten und fallen deshalb kostenmäßig nicht ins Gewicht.


Naja, vom Materialpreis nicht, aber die Exklusivität lassen sich die Hersteller idR gut bezahlen.



Zaldure schrieb:


> Ok, dann wird es wohl doch ein Kühler aus Kupfer werden. Doch keine LE Spezialanfertigung sondern Produktentwicklung. Oder kann man sich einen guten Kühler selber ausdenken? Im Prinzip ist das doch ein Block wo in der Mitte Wasser durchfließt, oder? ^^


 Klar kann man sie sich selber ausdenken, aber das erfordert sehr viel know-how, Zugang zu entsprechenden Werkzeugen und bei Graka-Kühlern sehr viel Messarbeit.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Block mit einem Loch durch das Wasser fließt kühlt schon mal ein wenig - das ist schon richtig. Zu einem guten Wasserkühler gehört jedoch erheblich mehr. Die wichtigsten Parameter, um ordentliche Performance zu erhalten sind hohe lokale Strömungseschwindigkeiten (also turbulenten Strömung) in der Kühlstruktur, eine Kühlstruktur die über dem DIE des zu kühlenden Chips viel optimal angeströmte und gut an die Wäremquelle angebunden Fläche zur Verfügung stellt und eine geringe Restbodenstärke, um die Wärmeleitwege durch den kühler so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Gerade durch letzten Aspekt ist auch bei bereit recht brauchbaren Strukturen noch Einiges raus zu holen, aber das erfordert eine gewisse Präzision, damit man den Boden nicht perforiert. Hinzu kommt noch ein vernünftige Halterung oder anderweitige Befestigung, mit der hohe Anpressdrücke realisiert werden können. Das muss der Kühler und auch die Hardware natürlich auch abkönnen in (Backplates können da in manchen Fällen helfen). Baut man den Kühler zu instabil verzeiht er sich zuungunsten des Wärmeübergangs. Man kann die lastbedingte Verformung aber auch zu seinen Gunsten nutzen. Da ist dann aber schon bisschen KnowHow gefragt (wir reden hier über wenige µm Durchbiegung) .
Aber das sind dann schon alles Feinheiten - zuerst sollte man mal ne vernünftige Struktur, sowie An- und Abströmung planen, dann kann man weiter sehen ...


----------



## motek-18 (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie stark sollte denn die Bodenplatte denn sein?mir ist aufgefallen das die Bodenplatten sich sehr,von model zur model,unterscheiden 
beim kupfer gibt es auch verschieden Legierungen,wie verändert sich da die wärme Leitfähigkeit?wohl nur minimal?


----------



## Zaldure (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ein Custum Modell von Gigabyte der HD 7970. Deshalb muss ich mir von LE einen Kühler zurechtzimmern lassen. Wenn mir eigene Ideen einfallen kann man Spezialanfertigung machen xD
Bodenplatte umso dünner umso besser? Dann ist das Wasser direkt über der DIE


Ich dachte irgendwas wärmeleitfähiges als Legierung, zunächst dachte ich silber, das 925er ist aber wohl nicht das wahre.


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf meinem Nova 1080 sind 9 T.B. Silence Lüfter. Ich vermute, dass die Aufkleber auf den Lüfternaben nicht sauber aufgeklebt wurden. Darum sieht es bei manchen Lüftern so aus, als würden sie "schlingern". Kann dies das Lager auf Dauer beschädigen? Die Garantie wäre mir nicht so wichtig wie eine verkürzte Laufzeit.
Lustig: Die Temperatursensoren meiner Grafikkarte (6950) zeigen maximal 55°C an. Mein Prozessor meldet bei 1,25V bis zu 65°C. Da stimmt doch irgendetwas nicht. Das Wasser wird etwa handwarm (500 RPM).


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Sind die Temperatursensoren in den Wertebereichen es nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
2. Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Wenn der Grafikkarten-Kühler eine ganze Ecke beser performt als der CPU-Kühler kann das doch allemal sein (dazu kommt dass afaik auf den ATi-Karten kein HEatspreader auf der GPU sitzt, folglich schon mal ein "isolierendes" Element weniger überwunden werden muss; sprich die entstehende Wärme kann besser abgeführt werden).

Zu den Lüftern:
Obwohl jede Unwucht das Lager belastet, kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass der schiefe Aufkleber die Lebenszeit merklich verkürzt... kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Wenn es dir zu ungewiss ist und hier keine Erfahrungen bzw. anderen Meinungen auftauchen, kannst du dich ja mal an den Support von Enermax fragen, ob und wie das sich auswirkt; auch wie es mit Rekla bei LebensdauerEnde durch Lagerschaden kommt.
Oder einfach die Aufkleber abmachen


----------



## Zaldure (23. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da noch eine Frage, sollte man die DIE entfernen und den Kühler direkt auf die CPU setzen?


----------



## VJoe2max (23. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



motek-18 schrieb:


> wie stark sollte denn die Bodenplatte denn  sein?mir ist aufgefallen das die Bodenplatten sich sehr,von model zur  model,unterscheiden
> beim kupfer gibt es auch verschieden Legierungen,wie verändert sich da die wärme Leitfähigkeit?wohl nur minimal?


 
Bei guten Kühlern bewegt sich die Restbodenstärke deutlich unten 1mm (eher 0,5mm bis 0,8mm). Wie dick die Bodenplatte dabei an ihrer stärksten Stelle ist, spielt aber keine Rolle (außer fertigungstechnisch). Man kann einer Bodenplatte daher nur schwer die genaue Restbodenstärke unter der Kühlstruktur ansehen. Wie die Struktur aussieht, hat natürlich auch erheblichen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. 
Bei Wasserkühlern wird eigntlich nur E-Cu (also reines Elektrolytkupfer verwendet). Kupferlegierungen kommen da nicht zum Einsatz - wäre auch nicht günstiger, da E-Cu im Vergleich zu den Bearbeitungskosten eh relativ billig ist - auch wenn von den Firmen gern die Kupferpreis angeführt werden um Preiserhöhungen zu rechtfertigen. Zwar ist Kupfer in den letzten Jahren deutlich teurer geworden, aber es ist immer noch ein vergleichsweise billiges Metall.  
Was die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Kupferbasislegierungen angeht, gibt´s eine große Bandbreite in Bezug auf die Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Die wohl beliebteste Kupferbasislegierung ist Messing (CuZN) und dieses hat bekanntlich ein relativ schlechter Wärmeleitfähigkeit (ca. 120 W/m*K). Andere Kupferbasis-Legierungen wie z.B. das sog. Neusilber (CuZnNi) sind sogar sehr schlechte Wärmeleiter (ca. 30 W/m*K). Allgemein leiten die meisten Legierungen von Metallen mit kubisch flächenzentrierter Kristallstruktur deutlich schlechter als das reine Metall - so ist es auch bei Kupfer. Deshalb ist Elektrolyt-Kupfer für den Kühlerbau immer vorzuziehen. 



			
				Zaldure schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da noch eine Frage, sollte man die DIE entfernen und den Kühler direkt auf die CPU setzen?



Das DIE ist der Hauptbestandteil der CPU - es enthält das Rechenwerk! Wenn du das DIE entfernst hast du nur noch ein Stück Elektronikschrott zum entsorgen in der Hand. Eine heutige CPU besteht mechanisch aus drei Teilen: 
1. Das package: Das ist die Trägerplatine in der die Kontaktpads bzw. Kontaktpins und die Leiterbahen zu diesen sitzen
2. Das DIE: Ein dünnes Stück Siliziumeinkristall in das die Schaltkreise der CPU mit wenigen wenigen Nanometern Strukturbreite geätzt sind. Das DIE ist mit der geätzten Unterseite mit dem Package verbunden. 
3. Der IHS (IntegratedHeatSpreader): Ein Stück relativ dickes vernickeltes Kupfer, welches im Wesentlichen das spröde und deshalb äußerst empfindliche Silizium-DIE vor mechanischer Beschädigung schützt. Ihm wird zwar auch eine Wärmeverteilwirkung nachgesagt, aber die ist zumindest für Waküs nahezu vernachlässigbar (er stellt hier eigentlich nur einen zusätzlichen Wärmewiderstand dar). Bei vielen CPUs ist der IHS inzwischen mit dem DIE verlötet und nur scher von ihm zu trennen. Außerdem ist er am Rand, wo er auf dem Package aufliegt noch verklebt. 

Was man entfernen kann ist also der IHS. Dabei sollte man aber wissen was man tut. Das Risiko das DIE dabei zu beschädigen ist relativ hoch, auch wenn es seit Ivy-Bridge bei intel wieder etwas einfacher geworden ist, weil der IHS bei dieser Baureihe seit langem mal wieder nicht mehr mit dem DIE verlötet ist. Ohne IHS muss man mit einer CPU sehr sorgfältig umgehen und darf den Kühler beim Aufsetzen nicht verkanten, da der mechanische Schutz des DIE entfällt.

Bei einer GPU würde ich dringend vom Entfernen des IHS abraten (bei nVidia-GPUs - AMD-GPUs haben meist keinen) - das geht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in die Hose. Außerdem ist es dann fertigungstechnisch noch schwerer einen Kühler mit geringer Restbodenstärke herzustellen und bei vielen Grafikkarten stabilisiert der IHS auch die Karte mit. Die Karte müsste auch neu vermessen werden. Außerdem sind ist das DIE einer GPU in der Regel recht großflächig und deshalb noch schwerer vom IHS zu trennen. Von daher sollte man besser die Finger vom IHS der GPU lassen. Im LowEnd-Bereich gibt es zwar hauptsächlich GPUs ohne IHS aber da braucht man keine Wakü.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Egal ob man einen Silberboden oder Kupferboden nun mit Nickel, Gold, Chrom oder sonstigen Metallen mit Schichtdicken nahe dem einstelligen µm-Bereich beschichtet - es ändert nichts messbares an deren Kühleigenschaften.



Ändert sich eigentlich was an den Korrosionseigenschaften des Kühlers, wenn man derart noch-edlere Metalle einbringt? Zumindest Silber verhält sich ja nicht unbedingt inert.




Zaldure schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das doch ein Block wo in der Mitte Wasser durchfließt, oder? ^^



Im Prinzip schon - so wie ein Haus im Prinzip aus vier Wänden und einem Dach besteht.




motek-18 schrieb:


> wie stark sollte denn die Bodenplatte denn sein?mir ist aufgefallen das die Bodenplatten sich sehr,von model zur model,unterscheiden



Bei CPU-Kühlern (Nvidia-GPU auch) gilt, aufgrund der ohnehin (viel zu) dicken IHS: So dünn wie technisch machbar. Bei HDD-, RAM-, Chipsatz- und Spannungswandlerkühlern ists fast egal, also macht man "so dick, dass es schön stabil ist". Und bei ATI-GPU-Kühlern könnte man eigentlich auf eine niedrige, aber ausreichende Dicke optimieren - in der Praxis sieht es aber eher so aus, als würden die Hersteller ihren standard-Kühlerentwurf nehmen und auf der Unterseite 1-2 mm weniger Material abfräsen, so dass es hier eher extra dick ist. (besonders schön bei Alphacool zu sehen)



> beim kupfer gibt es auch verschieden Legierungen,wie verändert sich da die wärme Leitfähigkeit?wohl nur minimal?


 
Da gibt es afaik Unterschied von bis zu -50% und man spricht immer noch von "Kupfer". Bronzen und Messinge dürften die Bandbreite noch erweitern.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ändert sich eigentlich was an den Korrosionseigenschaften des Kühlers, wenn man derart noch-edlere Metalle einbringt? Zumindest Silber verhält sich ja nicht unbedingt inert.


Ob sich´s inert verhält ist für den Aufbau des Korrosionspotential erst mal egal. Sowohl Silber als auch Gold erhöhen das Korrosionspotential gegenüber Kupferoberflächen im Kreislauf. Der vergoldete Kühler oder Silberkühler selbst, ist dafür aber besser vor Korrosion geschützt (keine Opferschicht wie Zink sondern ein echte Schutzschicht - die aber tunlichst nicht beschädigt werden sollte).
Silber wird aber in typischer Manier schwarz anlaufen, wenn der Kreislauf nicht völlig frei von Schwefelverbindungen ist oder beim Einbau mit der Haut in Kontakt kam (bzw. auch schon vorher in der Produktion). Selbst an der Luft läuft es ja ohne weiteres Zutun langsam an.


----------



## Uter (23. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die Aufkleber auf den Lüfternaben nicht sauber aufgeklebt wurden.


Mess mal nach. 



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Darum sieht es bei manchen Lüftern so aus, als würden sie "schlingern". Kann dies das Lager auf Dauer beschädigen? Die Garantie wäre mir nicht so wichtig wie eine verkürzte Laufzeit.


 Sieht es nur so aus oder schlingern sie wirklich? Wenn man die Seiten der Nabe (wo auch die Lüfterblätter ansetzten) beobachtet, dann sieht man das normal recht gut. Meine Everest (selbes Lager und Form) schlingern bei niedrigen Drehzahlen (~480rpm) auch etwas (<1mm), bei deutlich höheren Drehzahlen sehe ich kein so starkes Schlingern mehr. Die Lebenserwartung ist für den Preis trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Raketenjoint (23. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchmesser der Lüfternabe: 3,5cm
Verschiebung: bis zu 2mm (hört sich zwar nicht nach viel an, aber der Abstand beträgt normalerweise nur 1mm --> 3mm sind das Dreifache).
Leider finde ich gerade meine Kamera nicht. Sonst hätte ich einmal ein Video hochgeladen. Es sieht auch irgendwie merkwürdig aus. (9 Lüfter schlingern unterschiedlich stark)
Klar schlingern sie weniger bei 900rpm. Aber das liegt ja daran, das man mit dem Auge nicht mehr so gut hinterherkommt. Der Lüfter läuft aber sichtlich nicht unterschiedlich schnell.
Ich kam darauf, weil ich einmal einen Thread zum Lüfterlackieren gelesen habe. Darin fragte man, ob eine ungleichmäßige Lackierung dem Lüfter schaden kann. Am Schluss hieß es, dass eine ungleichmäßige Lackierung auch nicht arg viel mehr schadet als eine unsauber aufgeklebte Reklame.
Wegen der "lauten" Pumpe (1046). Sie war nicht der Ursprung des Brummen. Leider ist der Subwoofer schuld ...


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2012)

Ich bin ein bisschen nervös, da ich bald meine GPU den Wasserkühler drauf baue.



@ Das mit den Rohren 
Ich bin mir da nicht sicher.
Aber wirkliche Nachteile hat man dadurch kaum.
Sollte man dann noch den Korrosionsschutz mit reinpacken?


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fand es echt umständlich und schwierig, meinen Wasserkühler perfekt aufzubringen. Etwa 10 Unterlegscheiben und die ganzen Wärmeleitpads verrutschten trotz der klebrigen PK-I recht leicht. Aber nach 3 Anläufen hat es schließlich geklappt.


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2012)

Welchen kühler hast du verbaut?


----------



## VJoe2max (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> @ Das mit den Rohren
> Ich bin mir da nicht sicher.
> Aber wirkliche Nachteile hat man dadurch kaum.
> Sollte man dann noch den Korrosionsschutz mit reinpacken?



Falls das auf die Nutzung von vernickelten Kupferrohren statt Schläuchen abzielt: Nein, außer der Tatsache, dass die Montage besser durchdacht werden muss, gibt´s eigentlich keine Nachteile. Dafür hat man den Vorteil, dass keine Weichmacher ausgeschwemmt werden können (mal von den kurzen Schlauchstücken zur Pumpen abgesehen) und, dass man eine dauerhaft schöne Optik hat. 

Korrosionsschutz nutzt ja man nicht wegen der Schläuche . Von daher ändert sich durch Rohre nichts an der Ausgangslage. Kupferrohre an sich sind in einer Wakü nicht sonderlich korrosionsgefährdet und wenn sie innen anlaufen sieht man´s nicht.


----------



## Bene11660 (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
ich hätte eine kurze Frage: 
Hat dieser Schnellverschluss ein innen- oder Aussengewinde?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65183


----------



## Benten (25. August 2012)

Steht Doch dran  G1/4 AG

AG = Außengewinde
IG = Innengewinde 

Hoffe hab dir geholfen


----------



## VJoe2max (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep - wie der Name schon sagt und das Bild zeigt, hat er ein Außengewinde (AG) .

Witzigerweise hat dieses Modell in der aktuellen Version aber sogar beides - Außen ein G1/4" Außengewinde und Innen ein G1/8" Innengewinde (aber erst seit neustem - hab grad erst vor paar Tagen welche bekommen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einschraubtiefe für das kleine G1/8"-Innengewinde ist beim von dir verlinkten weiblichen Part recht recht beschränkt. Beim männlichen Part gibt es ebenfalls das G1/8"-Innengewinde aber hier passen auch Anschlüsse mit längerem Gewinde. Das G1/4"-Außengewinde ist bei beiden gleich lang (bzw. kurz - nur zwei vollst. Gewindegänge).
Außerdem sind in der aktuellen Version diese kleinen Längsnuten zur optischen Aufhübschung nicht nur im Griffteil des Bajonettverschlusses sondern auch am Schaft (ebenfalls bei beiden Teilen) vorhanden.


----------



## Bene11660 (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
Wisst ihr zufällig, ob es welche mit 1/4 Innengewinde gibt?


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Welchen kühler hast du verbaut?


Diesen hier habe ich gebraucht von der_knoben erstanden. Er wurde auf meine Powercolor 6950 mit 6870 PCB aufgebracht. Alles hat gepasst, aber wie gesagt, flutschten trotz Wärmeleitpaste (hatte zu wenig genommen - Schwabe ) gerne weg. Auch wenn das nur ein paar Millimeter waren, konnten ich von neuem anfangen. Aber jetzt habe ich mich ja daran gewöhnt und er wird nicht so schnell demontiert.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr zufällig, ob es welche mit 1/4 Innengewinde gibt?



Von Koolance? - nur diese: Koolance Schnellverschluss Schott G1/4" auf Stecker VL3N
Das Mama-Stück gibt´s nicht mit G1/4"-Innengewinde.

Edit:
Ansonsten kannst du noch auf die Nachbaute der  Koolance VL3 (ohne "N"), die von AT vertrieben werden, zurückgreifen: AT Schnellverschluss G1/4" IG auf Kupplung
Die gibt´s auch als Mama-Stück mit G1/4" IG, sind aber nicht tropffrei beim kuppeln wie die Koolance VL3N, nicht ganz so gut verarbeitet und haben ein klein wenig mehr Strömungswiderstand. Dafür gibt´s die in Nickel, black Nickel und matt schwarz lackiert. Die sind zwar angeblich mit Koolance VL3 kompatibel, aber das sollte man besser sein lassen .


----------



## Bene11660 (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm Okay das ist Mist. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Info.


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs, hab mal wieder ne Frage, die ich mir allein nicht beantworten kann.......

Ich möchte meine Wakü erweitern und extern einen Radiator betreiben. Um trotzdem flexibel zu sein, wenn ich mal mit meinem PC irgendwo hin muss, wären doch Schnellverschlüsse ganz sinnvoll!?!
Als Schlauch nutze ich den 16/10er.

Ich bin jetzt irgendwie nicht richtig fündig geworden. Hab nur von Koolance was gefunden bei Aquatuining. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das so passt.

Hier ist mein Warenkorb : https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/a522a3a9f26f3fff83591c2d958ebcea

Ich hab da jetzt mal 2 verschiedene Kupplungen rein, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob diese auch auf den Stecker passen, da der Stecker die Endbezeichnung 3N hat!
Im Anhang noch eine kleine Zeichnung die ich einfach abfotografiet habe um zu verdeutlichen was ich möchte.

Jetzt hab ich aber noch ein Problem...wenn ich jetzt beide aufgemalten Verbindungen (Teil A / Teil B ) trenne, hab ich doch keinen durchfluss mehr! Wie verbinde ich jetzt die zwei Teile miteinander um wieder einen Durchfluss zu gewährleisten, da der Rechner ja auch ohne den externen Radiator funktionieren soll.

Vielleicht bin ich ja auf dem falschen Dampfer.....

Oh, fast hätt ichs vergessen  

Gibts vielleicht auch ne Lösung wo ich die Schnellkupplung direkt am Radi anschliessen kann, ohne eine Schraubtülle mit Schlauch anzuschliessen?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also zu deiner Frage mit dem Durchfluss wenn du denn Rechner mit und ohne denn Radi verwenden möchtest geht das schon, du musst halt nur beim Einlass das Männliche-Stück (A) und beim Auslass das Weibliche-Stück (B) wechseln wie auf dem Bild dann kannst du wenn du denn externen Radi abkoppelst dort einfach die 2 Kupplungen wieder verbinden vom PC aus.
Weis nicht ob du das jetzt so verstehst.
Bei der Zeichnung siehst du wie ich es meine da kannst du einfach die zwei Kupplungen vom PC einfach verbinden, hier das Bild, hoffe ich konnte helfen und wegen denn Kupplungen sind die von Koolance schon die besten die VL3N du brauchst ein Männliches und Weibliches, also A und B , Mfg Snapstar

Hier mal das Weibliche-Stück und das Männliche-Stück davon brauchst du jeweils 2 Stück für 16/10 Schlauch.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65133

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65131

Dein Warenkorb ist leer, du musst ihn vorher speichern , Mfg Snapstar

Hab das Bild noch etwas verändert, so funktioniert es, weis nicht ob es noch eine einfachere Lösung gibt aber so funktioniert es mit und ohne denn externen Radi , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. August 2012)

Danke!

Hast auch ne Antwort auf meine letzte Frage?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da musst leider Doppelnippel nehmen aber die Kupplungen kannst direkt mit dem Schlauch verbinden, sind extra für 16/10.
Doppelnippel sind diese hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - Chrome Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - Chrome 64221

So währe es am besten um sie am Radi zu befestigen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch keiner , du nimmst einfach 2 ganz normale Anschlüsse 16/10 für die Schläuche die aus dem PC kommen und an die Kupplungen sollen wie diese hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4" 2er-Paar (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Koolance 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4" (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") 1 Paar 62311.
Oder eben die Kupplungen wo auch gleich Tüllen sind weis aber nicht ob du Tüllen verwenden möchtest oder lieber Schraubanschlüsse das ist dir überlassen.
Hier noch mal eine Kupplung Männlich für Schraubanschlüsse und Tüllen.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...3-8--OD-5-8---Stecker--High-Flow----VL3N.html

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...h-Flow--inkl--Schottverschraubung---VL3N.html

müsste für 16/10 passen die letzte Schnellkuplung als Tüllen

Kannst noch mal auf andere Antworten warten aber dürfte die beste Lösung sein, ach ja und nicht wundern das die Kupplungen mal tropfen das passiert wenn du sie abkoppelst , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so???

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8f58015e54d3fcee720b084fdb96e85e

Ich beschreib mal kurz die Vorgehensweise:

- anschrauben der Monsoon Anschlüsse an den Radiator (Ein/Auslass)
- Schlauch befestigen (oben und unten) und die Länge anpassen, so dass sich der Kreislauf schliessen lässt
- an dem einen Ende Teil A, am anderen Teil B Montieren
- auf der anderen Seite genau umgekehrt

So korrekt?


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry hab jetzt was verwechselt die Schnellkupplungen haben auf der einen Seite kein Gewinde für Anschlüsse sondern man kann direkt Schläuche verbinden.
Ich schau mal schnell wie man das am besten Lösen kann.

Muss leider so gamcht werden am Radi je einen Anschluss dann der Schlauch und dann die Schnellkupplung drann das selbe gilt für die Schläuche die aus dem PC kommen.
Der Warenkorb passt soweit, müsste alles passen aber wie gesagt darauf achten das beim Radi z.B. oben das Männliche-Stück drann kommt und beim Auslass das Weibliche, so kannst du denn Radi immer mit verwenden oder auch nicht und der Durchfluss bleibt bestehen bei beiden Arten mit oder ohne Radi.
Zu denn Schnellkuplungen die am Radi kommen, ich finde jetzt keine bessere Lösung auser wie schon erwähnt Anschluss am Radi>Schlauch>Schnellkupplung.

Also so wie du beschrieben hast zur Vorgehensweise, der letzte Punkt ist sehr wichtig aber so musst du es machen damit der Durchfluss bestehen bleibt wenn der Radi abgekoppelt wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super... THX


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem, was du noch beachten musst das die Schnellkupplungen sehr denn Durchfluss bremsen, denke aber wenn du noch einen zweiten Radi hast das deine Pumpe ausreichend ist, wenn du Fragen hast einfach Fragen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also momentan hab ich laut Durchflusssensor bei 78Hz bei meiner Aquastream Xt Pumpe ca. 160l. 
Im Kreislauf eingebunden sind neben der CPU noch die GPU und ein TFC Monsta Radiator, DFS, AGB.

Hab eben irgendwo nen Test gelesen, bei dem der Durchfluss sich auf 87% reduziert hat. 
Es sollten also noch 140l maximal möglich sein....

Wie weit reduzieren denn 2 weitere 360er Radiatoren den Durchfluss? (grob geschätzt)!!!


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also das reicht locker mehr als 60l/h macht keinen Sinn, also kannst du sie sogar noch drosseln damit sie noch leiser ist.

2 360er kommt drauf an welche aber es dürfte trozdem reichen aber da würde ich lieber zu einem Mora greifen als 2 360er Radis, da hast mehr davon oder hast du die 360er im Gehäuse oder sollen die eben extern betrieben werden wo du nach belieben dazu koppelst oder ab koppelst , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. August 2012)

Die 2 360er Radiatoren kommen ins Gehäuse und der Monsta kommt an die Frischluft.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müsste die Pumpe schaffen, weist du schon welche Radis es werden sollen bzw. passen normale bei dir rein oder Slim-Radis.

Hatte auch das problem das oben mein 360er Phobya Radi mit Lüftern wegen ein paar mm weichen musste und ein Slim oben rein kam.
Gibt halt eine grosse Auswahl an Radis, am besten währen da welche geeignet die einen guten kompromiss aus Leistung und Durchfluss haben, muss mal schauen wo ich das grosse Rewie gefunden habe mit denn neuen 360er Radis auf dem Markt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Stiffmeister (27. August 2012)

Nein, Platzprobleme gibt's im Gehäuse definitiv keine. Hatte sogar den Monsta direkt unter dem Deckel verbaut! Das Gehäuse hat oben nochmal einen Aufsatz um ein Micro ATX PC separat unterzubringen.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann steht dem Umbau nichts mehr im Wege , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## PingPong (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallöchen alle zusammen 

hab seit geraumer zeit ne wakü in meinem pc und bin recht zufrieden. bisher wird nur meine cpu (i5 2500k) mit nem 360er slim in der front (reinblasend) und nem 240er slim im deckel (reinblasend) gekühlt. warme luft wird mit nem lüfter im heck abgeführt. ich würde gerne noch meine neu erworbene gpu (asus hd 7950) mitkühlen. denke die radifläche sollte ausreichen, oder???? 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PingPong schrieb:


> hallöchen alle zusammen
> hab seit geraumer zeit ne wakü in meinem pc und bin recht zufrieden. bisher wird nur meine cpu (i5 2500k) mit nem 360er slim in der front (reinblasend) und nem 240er slim im deckel (reinblasend) gekühlt. warme luft wird mit nem lüfter im heck abgeführt. ich würde gerne noch meine neu erworbene gpu (asus hd 7950) mitkühlen. denke die radifläche sollte ausreichen, oder????
> mfg
> pingpong


Bist du empfindlich gegenüber der Lautstärke? Welche Lüfter verwendest du?
Eigentlich heißt es doch, dass ein 120er etwa 100W abführen *kann*. Ob es noch so arg kühl ist, oder ob die Lautstärke zu hoch ist, liegt dann im Auge des Betrachters.
Aber so viel mehr verbraucht die 7950 auch nicht.


----------



## PingPong (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

will das ding schon silent haben  deswegen is mein kompletter tower auch mit dämmmatten ausgekleidet.  hab enermax tb silence lüfter verbaut. meine gtx 560ti wurde nicht mit der wakü gekühlt. war bis jetzt cpu only.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du weiter die gleichen CPU-Temps erreichen willst wie bisher (für den Wert im Anzeigefenster - mehr steckt sowieso nicht dahinter) müssen die Lüfter natürlich schneller drehen, wenn eine weitere deutlich größere Wärmequelle in Form der Graka mit rein kommt. Da aber die Fläche für die CPU allein aber sowieso schon extrem groß ist, reicht sie locker um die Graka mit zu kühlen - zumal es sich ja nicht um ein Heizkraftwerk alá Thermi o.Ä. handelt.  Die HD 7950 kann mit knapp 180W unter Benchmark-Vollast sogar weniger einheizen als die GTX 560 Ti mit knapp 230W (zu meinem Leidwesen - hab auch ne GTX 560 Ti). Bei normaler Last ist der Unterschied in der Heizleistung zum Glück etwas geringer (HD 7950 ca. 145W vs. GTX 560 Ti ca. 160W). Paar Watt gehen auch immer noch direkt an die Luft, aber der weit überwiegenden Löwenanteil geht schon direkt ins Wasser, wenn man einen Fullcover-Kühler nutzt. 
In jedem Fall wird jedenfalls massiv mehr Wärme eingebracht, da der i5 2500K im Vergleich zur Graka keine ernst zu nehmende Wärmequelle darstellt. 
Du hast also die Wahl: Entweder mit etwas höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen leben und die CPU-Temps nahezu auf Ausgangsniveau halten (noch nichts wirklich Lautes bei der zur Verfügung stehenden Radi-Fläche - aber sicher hörbar), oder mit etwas höheren CPU-Temps leben (was hier absolut belanglos ist - ohne OC sogar völlig irrelevant).
Ich würde ganz klar die zweite Option bevorzugen .

Kühle btw. selbst einen i5 2500K und eine GTX 560 Ti mit einem 280er (mit zwei 140er T.B.-Silence gedrosselt) und einem 120er (Corsair-Lüfter gedrosselt) - geht auch noch recht leise, obwohl ich weniger Fläche und im Vergleich zur HD7950 ne Karte mit mehr Heizleistung drin habe.


----------



## PingPong (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, n bissl ocen wollt ich das system dann schon  aba die temps sollten nicht das problem sein. wenn die cpu und gpu nicht über, sagen wir mal 60° gehen, passt das doch noch, oder??? leise/still sollte er nach möglichkeit schon sein. 
werd ich ja dann sehn wie sich die temps verhalten. danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Bene11660 (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, ich hab mal wieder eine Frage zum Thema Wasserkühlung 
Ich plane an meinem aktuellen PC einige Veränderungen vorzunehmen und ich kann mich leider zwischen
den aktuellen Radiatoren entscheiden, ich habe mich schon durch unzählige Reviews gegraben aber leider 
ohne Ergebnis. Ich suche einen Radiator der ein Maximus V Gene, ein i7 2600k und 2 GTX580 auf angenehmen
Temperaturen halten kann. Ich würde mich über ein Paar Empfehlungen freuen


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PingPong schrieb:


> naja, n bissl ocen wollt ich das system dann schon  aba die temps sollten nicht das problem sein. wenn die cpu und gpu nicht über, sagen wir mal 60° gehen, passt das doch noch, oder??? leise/still sollte er nach möglichkeit schon sein.


 Da man die realen Temperaturen nicht messen kann ist die Frage nicht beantwortbar - aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du keine höheren Anzeigewerte bekommt ist bei korrekter Kühlermotage mit dieser Radi-Fläche recht hoch .



PingPong schrieb:


> werd ich ja dann sehn wie sich die temps verhalten. danke für eure hilfe


Jep - das ist die richtige Einstellung 

@bene11660: Irgendeinen ab 9X120er und dein Ziel sollte erreichbar sein - evtl. mit zusätzlicher Weiternutzung des vorhanden Radis. Warum so viel Fläche? - du hast zwei Heizwerk-Grakas mit jeweils bis zu 330W maximaler Verlustleistung drin hängen. CPU und Board sind dagegen fast vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Bene11660 (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @bene11660: Irgendeinen ab 9X120er und dein Ziel sollte erreichbar sein - evtl. mit zusätzlicher Weiternutzung des vorhanden Radis. Warum so viel Fläche? - du hast zwei Heizwerk-Grakas mit jeweils bis zu 330W maximaler Verlustleistung drin hängen. CPU und Board sind dagegen fast vernachlässigbar.


Hmm, immoment kühle ich einen i7 und eine einzelne GTX 580 mit jeweils einem 120,140 und einem 360 Radiator, allerdings alles Slim Modelle. Reicht bei einer
zusätzlichen 580er vielleicht ein Dicker 560er oder sogar ein 480er? Ich suche nämlich einen Radiator in einer länglichen Form.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit hättest du die Fläche einen 9x120ers auch zusammen. Wird also ähnlich gut machbar sein. Musst halt auf ordentliche Zuluftversorgung achten (am besten kühler Außenluft, falls er intern verbaut werden soll).


----------



## Bene11660 (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr Gut, Danke für deine Hilfe 
Ich werde ihn in ein selbst gebautes Radiator-Stativ verbauen, deswegen wird kühle Luft wohl kein Problem darstellen


----------



## baLubaer (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin grad am überlegen welchen Schlauch ich mir kaufe. Höre immer viel das der Tygon so gut ist. Bisher habe ich immer den Primochill 16/10 genommen. 
Welche Vorteile haben die einzelnen Dinger hier ?

Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10

Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm (7/16"ID) Clear

Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear

Feser Schlauch 16/10mm - clear 1m

Laut Aquatuning passen beide Tygon auf 16/10 Anschlüsse. Die mit 11,1 Innendurchmesser sind ja sicherlich nicht so fest auf nem 16/10 Anschluss.
Wie kommt der Preisunterschied von 4 Euro zustande bei den 2 Tygon Schläuchen?

Und ist es wirklich so problematisch 45 und 90 Grad Winkel zu verbauen wegen dem Durchfluss ? 

Weil so ein paar wollte ich doch verbauen. http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/f542ae365b7932615578e2b923ee875f

Und zu guter letzt brauch ich noch eine Empfehlung für ein Wässerchen welches Farblos ist 

So viele Fragen  Danke euch schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom 20.09.2012-30.09.2012 gibt es bei wieder 12% Rabatt (10% bei AT Österreich/Schweiz) zusammen mit dem PCGH Forum.


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. September 2012)

Hi Leute, ich hab gestern meine Wakü um 2 Radiatoren erweitert und seit dem ist es mir nur einmal gelungen ins Windows zu kommen. Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und ich gab den LCD Code 53 und die DRAM Leuchte brennt. Hab schon versucht nur mit einem Riegel und das in unterschiedlichen Bänken, BIOS resettet , aber ich bekomm kein Bild! Können ein paar Spritzer Double Protect Ultra der Übeltäter sein, wenn diese beim Ablassen irgendwo hingetropft wäre ohne dass ich es bemerkt habe?

Mein System

I7 3820
4x4 GB Ares 2133 RAM
Asus Ramage IV Gene x79
GTX 295

Hat sich erledigt  ! Alles läuft wieder




Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab gestern meine Wakü um 2 Radiatoren erweitert und seit dem ist es mir nur einmal gelungen ins Windows zu kommen. Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und ich gab den LCD Code 53 und die DRAM Leuchte brennt. Hab schon versucht nur mit einem Riegel und das in unterschiedlichen Bänken, BIOS resettet , aber ich bekomm kein Bild! Können ein paar Spritzer Double Protect Ultra der Übeltäter sein, wenn diese beim Ablassen irgendwo hingetropft wäre ohne dass ich es bemerkt habe?
> 
> Mein System
> 
> ...



Gibt jetzt abere anders Problem.....
Bei einem der Radiatoren laufen die Lüfter nicht.....

Die Steuerung übernimmt mein Aquaero 5. Die Anschlüsse hab ich mehrmals überprüft. Ich find den Fehler einfach nicht.

Ich habe am besagten Radiator 3 eloop Lüfter über so Angeschlossen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Rot Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - UV Rot 81128
dahinter dann folgendes Verlängerungskabel
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Verlngerung 3Pin Molex extra lang 60cm - UV Rot Phobya Verlngerung 3Pin Molex extra lang 60cm - UV Rot 81036

angeschlossen ist alles an Slot 1 des Aquaero, aber die Lüfter drehen sich leider nicht......

Jemand nen Plan?


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Lasse am besten das Trippleposting. Dafür gibt es ja den "Bearbeiten"-Button 
2. Vielleicht ziehen die 3 Lüfter zu viel Strom?


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. September 2012)

1. Sorry wenn's nervt! Bin bisschen panisch wenn die Mühle nicht richtig funzt 😊

2. An Kanal 2 habe drei der identischen Lüfter dran um da funzt alles.

Hab sogar nur einen Lüfter mal mit dem abgebildeten Verlängerungskabel angeschlossen, aber auch der eine funzt nicht!
In der Software von Aquaero hab ich auch alle 4 Kanäle abgesprochen, bzw hinterlegt 
Hab keinen Plan mehr 😞


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (2. September 2012)

Verlängerung kapput.


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. September 2012)

Das komische ist nur, dass ich an der Position nur den Radi gewechselt hab!!!!

Aber ich probier's mal aus


----------



## Benten (2. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte gestern das Pech, das mir warum auch immer meine Aquaero 4 abgeschmirt ist..
Ich war ganz normal am Rechner als auf einmal das Aquaero und alle damit geregelten Lüfter ausgingen..
Ich habe jeweils an zwei Kanälen drei xigmatek 120mm dran gehabt und am dritten Kanal einen Silentwing 1 120mm..
Ich habe heute versucht den reset durchzuführen aber keine Reaktion.. Die Standbyleuchte ist zwar an aber Display bleibt aus.. Auch wird es nur als unbekanntes Gerät erkannt :-/
Jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen kann bevor ich es zu Sven (Aquacomputer) sende?


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

USB Kabel dran?


----------



## Benten (2. September 2012)

Beides versucht.. Keine Reaktion außer das es nicht in der aquasuite gefunden wird und von Windows als Unbekanntes Gerät :-/


----------



## baLubaer (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



baLubaer schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen welchen Schlauch ich mir kaufe. Höre immer viel das der Tygon so gut ist. Bisher habe ich immer den Primochill 16/10 genommen.
> Welche Vorteile haben die einzelnen Dinger hier ?
> 
> Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10
> ...



Keiner ein paar Tipps für mich


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe eine Frage zu meiner Aquaero 5. Ich setze die Lüfterdrehzahl manuell (z.B. auf 40%).
Das Aquaero zeigt mir aber 58% an.

Wieso???


----------



## Ichbins (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

welche 140mm Lüfter sind den für einen Mora3 empfehlenswert? Bei den PK1/2 habe ich gehört das die nach einer Zeit schleifen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. September 2012)

Wo fünf ich das denn raus, Ich hab die Noiseblocker ELoop 12-3!
Und jeweils 3 an einem Kanal


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ichbins ich kann Noiseblocker PK2 empfehlen.  Habe selbst 9 Stück (3 Stück sind noch vom AC Revolution) davon, schleift keiner. 

@Stiffmeister Was hast du denn sonst noch eingestellt am AE5?


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab einfach mal ein paar Screens gemacht.


----------



## mfg_XX (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde dir diese Lüfter empfehlen.
Meiner Meinung nach die besten.
mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Benten (2. September 2012)

Ich denke ich werde mein Aquaero 4 einschicken müssen und werde es vielleicht dann auch eintauschen gegen das 5 Pro.. 
Aber sonst hat niemand eine Idee voran es liegen kann das das Aquaero auf einmal den Dienst verwehrt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
Es gibt ja für die Phobya DC12-220 sowie für die Phobya DC12-400 einen AGB von EK, den man direkt vorne draufschraubt. Das der für die 220 nicht auf die 260 passt, steht dabei. Weiß jemand zufällig ob der für die 400 auf die 260 passt? Oder gibt es für die 260 auch einen und ich bin bloß zu blöd den zu finden?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den AGB gibt es nur für die beiden Pumpen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. September 2012)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Rurdo (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Ist das Fertiggemisch ok: Aquatuning sterreich - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175
?
Brauch ich dazu noch was oder kann ich das so reinschütten?


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@john 201050 ich habe auch die Phobya DC-260 und habe einen anderen AGB zum anstecken bzw. zum drann schrauben gefunden.
Währe das hier, mir gefällt bloss der Deckel nicht aber da gibt es zum Glück einen in einer anderen Farbe .

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC-260 & Alphacool Cape Corp AGB2 Combo Phobya DC-260 & Alphacool Cape Corp AGB2 Combo 49109

@Rurdo ja das ist ein Fertiggemisch, kannst so rein kippen, würde dir aber empfehlen jeden Kühler und auch Wakü-Komponenten ordentlich zu reinigen vorallem Radis und Kühler und mit desti. Wasser nach zu spülen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, den hab ich auch schon gefunden. Allerdings ist der nicht fest mit der Pumpe verschraubt, sondern nur über einen Doppelnippel verbunden. Das kann man aber mit einigen AGBs machen.
Trotzdem Danke. Weiß jemand wie gut der ist, billig ist er ja.

Würd sonst einfach einen ganz normalen hinten außen ans Gehäuse machen.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also gut soll er schon sein, alleine schon das er nicht aus Plexi gefertigt ist.
Das Problem bei Röhren-AGBs sind eben das sie schnell mal einen Riss bekommen können vorallem Plexi AGBs.
Der AGB ist komplett aus Pom und der Deckel sowie Verschlussschraube aus Kupfer, das gute an diesem AGB und glaube noch der von Aquacomputer das die Gewinde nicht von aussen abschliesen.

Bei der Wahl zum richtigen AGB kann man lange suchen, soll es ein Röhren-AGB sein oder für denn 5.25" Schacht dann gehts weiter, will man noch weitere Optionen haben wie Steigeröhrchen oder einen Anti-Cyclon oder Ölauge, gibt es alles, das ist es ja, es gibt ewige AGBs auf dem Markt, habe zwar auch denn EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced EOL weis gar nicht wieso der nicht mehr gelistet wird nur noch der 400er.
Hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem AGB gehabt aber er muss leider weichen da er zu gross wird fürs kommende Projekt
Am besten mal nach einem Review suchen da findest dann die besten der besten AGBs , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rurdo (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning sterreich - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 63275
Passen 2 von denen eigentlich nebeneinander auf einen Heatkiller 3.0?
Wenn nicht, welche Alternativen gibt es die nicht teurer sind?


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. September 2012)

Joa, da gewinnt immer ein anderer. Wollte auch nicht viel ausgeben. (Schüler)

Was sehen muss ich im Radi nicht, leuchten muss er auch nicht und wenn er robuster ist, als die aus Plexiglas, ist das ja schonmal Super. 
Hab bei 12.99 erstmal an einen Verschluss aus Plastik gedacht, der nur wie Kupfer aussieht, aber da das echt ist, ist das ja super. 

Wenn man den dann mit so einem Doppelnippel verbindet, werden die Schwingungen der Pumpe dann mit auf den AGB übertragen und hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? (außer dass ich beides entkoppeln muss)


----------



## zockerlein (4. September 2012)

mal wieder ne kurze frage zwischendurch... 
ist es egal, ob ein radiator senkrecht oder waagerecht steht?
hat das evtl einen einfluss auf den durchfluss?

danke euch


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rurdo bei dem Heatkiller weis ich es leider nicht, ich weis nur das eine neue Version raus kam da eben der Abstand zu klein wahr, musst jemanden fragen der einen hat oder mal bei Google schauen , Mfg Snapstar

@john201050 also der AGB besteht aus Pom ist Kunstoff kommt oft zum Einsatz bei Wasserkühler als Deckel, im endeffekt ist Plexi auch Pom wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre ?
Der AGB hat halt Vorteile weis aber nicht wie gut die Konkurrenz ist, wenn du ihn mit einem Doppelnippel verbindest, würde ich auch etwas Schaumgummi unter dem AGB legen, wenn die Pumpe komplett entkoppelt ist sowie AGB dürfte nichts passieren.
Wie gesagt mit dem AGB ist Geschmackssache, man bekommt auch fürs Auge solche Rören AGBs, weis aber nicht ob bei denn das Plexi Hochwertig ist.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Reservoir - Blue FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250mm - Blue 45192

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 30 Acetal Black Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 30 - Acetal - Black 45264

Also alles Geschmackssache , Mfg Snapstar

@zockerlein ist egal, hab meinen 280er auch waagerecht stehend, hab mal was gelesen das bei manchen Radis es einen kleinen Vorteil hat wenn sie Waagerecht liegend verbaut werden weis aber nicht mehr wo ich es gelesen hatte, muss aber nicht sehr viel gewesen sein , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze frage passt dieser gpu + mem only kühler
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X 6850LT Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X 6850LT 12415

auf diese karte?
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/SAPPHIRE-HD6850-1GB-PCB.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE

Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11180-00-20R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
könnte aber auch die sein
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11180-00-40R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

laut cooling configurator dürften die sich aber nichts nehmen.
da dort nur die normale 6850, die toxic und die Vapor eingetragen sind und die letzteren 2 sind es nicht ^^.


----------



## Benten (5. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal so rumfragen, welche Wassertemperaturen ihr im Idle- und Lastbetrieb habt?
Um zu vergleichen wäre es schön wenn ihr sie wie folgt aufschreiben könntet:

Raumtemperatur:
Idle-Wasser:
Last-Wasser:

Ich bin nämlich im Moment dabei für mein Projekt die WaKü auszutüffteln und im Moment habe ich folgende Temperaturen:

Raumtemperatur: 23-25°C
Idle-Wasser:       27-29°C
Last-Wasser:      33-35°C (leider bei voll aufgedrehten Lüftern)

Ich kühle folgende Komponenten:

Core i7 920 @ 4,2Ghz
12GB Corsair Dominator
GTX 470 @ 750/1800 Mhz
GTX 470 @ 750/1800 Mhz

mit:

2x 360er Radiatoren (45mm Höhe) @ 6x Be Quiet Silentwings 120mm
Der zweite Radiator kriegt einbaubedingt die "warme" Luft des ersten Radis zum kühlen ab..

Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob das so bleiben darf, oder ob ich lieber zwei 480er long einsetzen soll? Haken ist eben nur das ich dort aus Platzmangel auch keine weiteren Lüfter anschließen kann..


Freue mich über eure Ratschläge, Testwerte und Hinweise! 
LG Benten


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei keinem weiterem lüfter bringen dir die 480 auch nicht merklich mehr, du könntest die lüfter ändern, be quiet silent wings sind bedingt durch ihre bauart nicht für radiatoren geeignet, greif hier lieber zu noiseblocker pl2

ps:
Wassertemp idle 28C
raumtemp ???
Wassertemp last 32C

eingebunden sind:
Q6600 @ 1,421vcore
gtx 480 @ 1.003vcore
Asus p5q-pro NB,SB,2x Mosefet

Radiatoren:
Magicool slim 420er @ 3x Noiseblocker XK2 (temperatur gesteuert)
MoRa3 @ 9 Noiseblocker XL2 (volle pulle)


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @john201050 also der AGB besteht aus Pom ist Kunstoff kommt oft zum Einsatz bei Wasserkühler als Deckel, im endeffekt ist Plexi auch Pom wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre ?


 Bei Wikipedia steht POM ist die Abkürzung für: Polyoxymethylen, bei Plexiglas steht: Polymethylmethacrylat. Hört sich schonmal ähnlich an, die Strukturformel sieht aber ganz anders aus, du könntest aber trotzdem recht haben. (bin nicht so der chemie Spezialist)
Im Wakü-Guide steht das POM weniger spröde und hitzebeständiger ist. Das ist ja schonmal gut.

So ein AGB mit leuchtender Spirale drin sieht zwar top aus, ist mir aber zu teuer und ein Window hab ich eh nicht. (noch nicht?)
Ich glaub ich nehm ihn jetzt einfach mal und wenn er nix ist, schick ich ihn zurück.

Soll ich zur Überprüfung meiner Wakü zusammenstellung hier posten oder einen eigenen Thread eröffnen? (erstelle irgendwie nicht so gern threads)


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2012)

Wenn's nach mir geht... poste ruhig hier. Ist hier ja schließlich der WaKü-thread.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann leg ich mal los. 


Ich habe bereits diesen 420er Radiator und diese Pumpe. 3x140 mm Lüfter von Phobya hab ich auch schon. Dazu wollte ich noch die Teile aus diesem Warenkorb (hoffe ihr könnt ihn sehen) bestellen.
Passt das alles zusammen oder sollte ich irgendwas unbedingt tauschen?

Pumpe und AGB wollte ich mit dem Doppelnippel verbinden. Pumpe und AGB kommen unten ins Gehäuse, dann gehts direkt hoch zur GPU (HD 6870), dann gehts weiter hoch zum Radiator (im Deckel) und danach wieder runter zum AGB.
Die CPU (Phenom II 955BE) wollte ich vielleicht später noch einbinden. Bei Bedarf kommt dann auch noch ein 2. Radi dazu.

Die Anschraubtülle wollt ich zwischen Pumpe und GPU einbauen und den "Ausgang" über die Muffe mit der Verschlusschraube verschließen. Wenn ich das Wasser mal ablassen will, kann ich es einfach rauspumpen. <- Gute Idee oder unnötig.



Jetzt die Fragen:

Beim Radi bin ich mir nicht sicher, ansonsten hab ich (glaub) kein Alu drin, soll ich trotzdem einen Zusatz/Korrosionsschutz ins Wasser kippen?
Wie viel Unterschied macht es anstatt der mitgelieferten WLP die Arctic MX2/MX4 zu verwenden?
Brauch ich für den Vram kleine Kühlkörper? (auf den Spannungswandlern sind bereits welche drauf)



Wenn ihr Änderungsvorschläge habt, beachtet bitte, dass es so günstig wie möglich bleiben sollte.


MfG



EDIT: Ich kann auch gerne noch aufschreiben, welche Anschraubtülle ich wo und warum hin machen würde.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. September 2012)

Wieso soviele unterschiedliche Anschlüsse.

Nimm standart gerändelt die 90c drehbar schraubis.

Und 1 satz normale gerändelte schraubis.


Zum ablassen nimm ein normales t- Stück und einen Absperrhahn.

Ist viel einfacher ^^

Für die Graka brauchst du auf jedenfall noch speicherkühlerchen. Und ggf. Einen leichten Luftzug drüber. 

Als wlp empfehle ich die MX4 (lässt sich Super verteilen) mx ist etwas klebriger und schwerer zu verteilen.


http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7c1c23593217e51eee7580babc3480bb


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: Hat das Silverstone FT02 Durchfuehrungen fuer Schlaeuche oder muss man da selber was basteln?
Beim Raven2 waren welche, aber die waren sehr unguenstig platziert.

Gehaeuse ist noch unterwegs und ich spiel mit dem Gedanken das ganze Zeugs fuer die Kuehlung zu bestellen.


----------



## Rurdo (6. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt dieser Anschluss: Aquatuning sterreich - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 63275
Auf einen Heatkiller 3.0?


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Absperrhahn, ist wirklich viel einfacher.^^ Ist es so jetzt in Ordnung?
Hab die Anschlüsse für die CPU gleich mit reingenommen und dann noch je einen geraden und einen gewinkelten extra. Besser einen zu viel als einen zu wenig.
Da die Anschlüsse einzeln im Angebot sind, bringen die 10er Sets im Moment nichts.

AGB mach ich dann mit einem stück Schlauch und nicht mit dem Doppelnippel.

Das mit dem Wasserzusatz scheint so eine Streitfrage zu sein. Soll ich welchen dazu tun oder nicht?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (6. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destilliertes Wasser reicht vollkommen.Alles andere ist Humbug.Ich hatte noch nie so ein Zeuch in meinen Waküs drinnen und hatte niemals Probleme.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. September 2012)

Ja das passt so, für dein gewissen kannst du dest Wasser + G48 verwenden (Verhältnis 20 zu 1)

Ist allemal günstiger als alle anderen korrosionsschutz zusätze.

Benutze ich selbst jetzt seit nem Jahr und fahre sehr gut damit.

Glysantin G48 findest du in jedem gut sortierten Baumarkt. Der Liter rund 8-12€.



			
				Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> Passt dieser Anschluss: Aquatuning sterreich - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 63275
> Auf einen Heatkiller 3.0?



Müsste normalerweise passen, da manche ja auch 16/10 schraubis auf dem Heatkiller verbauen. Notfalls frag doch einfach mal beim Hersteller nach, oder mess es dir selbst aus.


----------



## Casper0011 (7. September 2012)

Kurze Zwischenfrage.
Besitze nun einen Mora 2 mit derzeit 4 x 180mm Silverstone. Würde gern umrüsten und auf 9x 120 gehen. Verliere nur leider bei der Menge an angebotenen Lüftern den Überblick. 
Welche Lüfter sind für nen Mora 2 empfehlenswert und warum?
Wollte mir eigentlich bei AT nen Lüfter bundel bestellen aber kein Plan welche.
Silence ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. September 2012)

Noiseblocker pl2 sind die besten, weil sie Guten statischen Druck und Leistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke bieten.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum steigt man von 4 auf 9 Lüfter um?
Denkst du das wird leiser?


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Warum steigt man von 4 auf 9 Lüfter um?
> Denkst du das wird leiser?


 
da muss ich sagen, bei entsprechender drosselung wird das leise, da es noch keine gescheiten 180er Lüfter gibt und die vermehrt zu Lagerschleifen neigen. Somit sind gedrosselte 120er ganz klar vorne was Silent betrifft.

Desweiteren besitzen 9x120 einen größeren statischen druck im gegensatz zu 4x180.


----------



## zockerlein (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wirds bestimmt nicht...
aber ich hab jetzt mal gleich 2 Fragen 

1:
Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ein Radiator Horizontal oder vertikal angebracht wird?

und 2.:
kann man einen Radiator mit gewöhnlichen Spraydosen lackieren?


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. September 2012)

Nein es macht keinen großen Unterschied wie der Radiator angebracht ist, es kann höchstens sein das die eine Version schwieriger und die andere leichter zu entlüften ist.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> da muss ich sagen, bei entsprechender drosselung wird das leise, da es noch keine gescheiten 180er Lüfter gibt und die vermehrt zu Lagerschleifen neigen. Somit sind gedrosselte 120er ganz klar vorne was Silent betrifft.
> 
> Desweiteren besitzen 9x120 einen größeren statischen druck im gegensatz zu 4x180.



Silent ist etwas Subjektives,da jeder es anderst wahrnimmt.Temperaturmäßig wird es definitiv nicht viel ausmachen.
Leider kommt bei 9 Lüftern noch die mühsamen Verkabelung dazu.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand diese Alphacool Vram Kühler und kann mir sagen ob die selbstklebend sind oder ob ich da Wärmeleitklebepads extra kaufen muss?


----------



## ConCAD (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei diesen Alphacool-Kühlern werden meines Wissens keine Wärmeleitklebepads mitgeliefert und die Unterseite der Kühler ist auch nur blankes Aluminium, weshalb du solche Pads wohl separat erwerben musst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> und 2.:
> kann man einen Radiator mit gewöhnlichen Spraydosen lackieren?


 Ja kann man. aber die Lamellen würde ich nicht überlackieren, sonst ist der Wärmeüberagng viel schlechter. Den Lack von Lamellen vorher entfernen oder einfach abdecken beim sprühen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (7. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

....oder auf der Radifläche den Lack etwas dünner auftragen.Die sind ja auch von Hause aus lackiert.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2012)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, wo ich was hin tun soll.
AquagrAtix und PCs ++


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was genau willst du denn machen? Du sprichst in Rätseln.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2012)

Den Kühler auf die Graka bauen.
Für 6970 und meine Graka ist eine 6950 PCS++ 
Am Handy bin ich schreibfaul.

Passt das mit dem Pad so?


----------



## Benten (9. September 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Ich suche für mein Projekt möglichst dünne Lüfter um diese an meinen Radiatoren zu befestigen..
Ich bin bei der Suche auf die Scythe Slipstream Slim gestoßen, doch habe ich keine Ahnung ob die reichen..
Als Hinweis: Ich betreibe zurzeit zwei 360er Radis, welche ich noch mit normalen 25mm Lüftern betreibe.. Doch passt es platztechnisch nicht so in mein Casecon wie geplant..
Zudem möchte ich vielleicht auf 480er umrüsten und habe für die beiden zusätzlichen Lüfter an den Radis nur jeweils 25mm Luft, doch bei 25mm muss auch der Platz zum Heranziehen der Luft sein.. 

Deswegen suche ich dünnere Lüfter die sich noch für einen Radi eignen..
Und die Slipstreams wären von der Dicke mehr als optimal 
Falls ihr Bilder zum Verständis braucht sagt Bescheid!


----------



## VJoe2max (10. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Falls ihr Bilder zum Verständis braucht sagt Bescheid!


Nein aber aus Interesse . Meine CaseCon wird auch mit zwei 360ern bestückt (sind schon drin) und da wären dünne Lüfter ebenfalls von Vorteil.


----------



## Benten (10. September 2012)

Entweder du guckst in meinem Tagebuch, letztes Update oder du wartest bis heute Mittag


----------



## Uter (10. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der Suche auf die Scythe Slipstream Slim gestoßen, doch habe ich keine Ahnung ob die reichen..


 Die Slipstream Slim sind brauchbare Lüfter. Natürlich können sie nicht mit den meisten normalen Lüftern mithalten, aber für ihre extrem flache Bauform sind sie imo überraschend gut. Ein dünner Radiator + normale Lüfter ist aber u.U. trotzdem sinnvoller. Ob die Slim reichen musst letztlich du entscheiden, da wir nicht wissen worauf es dir ankommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> ist es egal, ob ein radiator senkrecht oder waagerecht steht?
> hat das evtl einen einfluss auf den durchfluss?



Wenn erstmal alles entlüftet ist nicht mehr, bis dahin kann es einen Einfluss auf die Entlüftung als solche haben.




CoXxOnE schrieb:


> kurze frage passt dieser gpu + mem only kühler
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X 6850LT Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X 6850LT 12415
> 
> auf diese karte?
> ...



Bin mir nur zu 80% sicher, aber da niemand anders geantwortet hat (oder ich habs überlesen):
Tippe auf Ja.




john201050 schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia steht POM ist die Abkürzung für: Polyoxymethylen, bei Plexiglas steht: Polymethylmethacrylat. Hört sich schonmal ähnlich an, die Strukturformel sieht aber ganz anders aus, du könntest aber trotzdem recht haben. (bin nicht so der chemie Spezialist)



Sieht man mal davon ab, dass beides organische Polymere sind (also Kohlenstoff enthalten und längere Ketten bilden - sprich: Es ist ein typischer Kunststoff), haben sie arg wenig gemeinsam. 



> Soll ich zur Überprüfung meiner Wakü zusammenstellung hier posten oder einen eigenen Thread eröffnen? (erstelle irgendwie nicht so gern threads)


 
Bei mehr als 2-3 konkreten Fragen empfiehlt sich ein eigener Thread, komplette Zusammenstellungen arten fast immer zu einer Beratung aus.




CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Noiseblocker pl2 sind die besten, weil sie Guten statischen Druck und Leistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke bieten.


 
Sie sind vor allem nahezu das einzige, was Sinn macht - denn der Austausch eines 1080er Lüftersatzes ist doch eher teuer, da noch einmal nicht-die-besten Lager zu kaufen, wenn man auf silent aus ist, wäre arg ungeschickt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. September 2012)

Danke für die Info Ruyven, nein es hatte noch keiner geantwortet ^^


----------



## Casper0011 (11. September 2012)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wann dieses Teil verfügbar sein wird ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13597_Watercool-HEATKILLER--GPU-X--Core-LC.html
AT hat mehrmals den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin verschoben und bei Watercool selber steht voraussichtlich ab KW 34 ?
Hätte den gern.
Weis jemand ob der vielleicht woanders verfügbar ist?


----------



## Benten (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steht doch nun ab dem 14.09., also warte noch bis Ende der Woche  Sonst kaufst du einfach direkt per Expressshopping bei Watercool den Kühler


----------



## DjTomCat (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe zurzeit einen intern 360 Radi verbaut, womit ich nur CPU kühle und das auch leise.

So nun zu meiner frage ich will mir eine GTX 680 zulegen und die auch unter Wasser setzen und habe vor mir den Phobya G-Changer 560 noch zu holen und Außen auf Gehäuse zusätzen.

Meint ihr er würde ausreichen oder brauch ich den garnicht


----------



## Cleriker (11. September 2012)

Ein 560 ist mehr als ausreichend, fast schon überdimensioniert. Desto mehr Fläche, desto langsamer kannst du die Lüfter drehen lassen, jedoch gilt halt auch: desto mehr Lüfter, umso lauter das ganze.
Du musst also abwägen was du möchtest.

Du kannst grob von einer Wärme-abfuhr-Leistung von 100 Watt bei einem 120 er Radi rechnen. Ein weiterer 360er sollte also für die 680 genügen.


----------



## DjTomCat (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ein 560 ist mehr als ausreichend, fast schon überdimensioniert. Desto mehr Fläche, desto langsamer kannst du die Lüfter drehen lassen, jedoch gilt halt auch: desto mehr Lüfter, umso lauter das ganze.
> Du musst also abwägen was du möchtest.
> 
> Du kannst grob von einer Wärme-abfuhr-Leistung von 100 Watt bei einem 120 er Radi rechnen. Ein weiterer 360er sollte also für die 680 genügen.



Ich möchte ja auch noch OC betreiben und ich denke, das ich in Zukunft vielleicht auch noch mehr unter Wasser setzen möchte wie z.B. das Mainboard und den RAM.
Ich weis zwar das das man MB und RAM nicht unbedingt braucht, aber der Optik wegen.


----------



## Benten (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Slipstream Slim sind brauchbare Lüfter. Natürlich können sie nicht mit den meisten normalen Lüftern mithalten, aber für ihre extrem flache Bauform sind sie imo überraschend gut. Ein dünner Radiator + normale Lüfter ist aber u.U. trotzdem sinnvoller. Ob die Slim reichen musst letztlich du entscheiden, da wir nicht wissen worauf es dir ankommt.


 
Also mein System umfasst drei Heizungen  1x Core i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz und 2x GTX 470@ Sli und OC

Wie du schon sagtest ist das wirklich die bessere Alternative! Danke dir  Darauf bin ich gar nicht gekommen.. Kann mir denn jemand Slim Radiatoren in den Größen 420, 480 oder u.U. 560 empfehlen?
Im schlechtesten Falle würden auch 360er gehen, aber lieber mehr Fläche, die kann ich gut gebrauchen. Und Platz habe ich auch genug dafür, aber eben nur mit maximaler Höhe 
Also sie dürften maximal 35mm Höhe haben 

Danke euch im Vorraus!
LG


----------



## Uter (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

420er Magicool
480er Alphacool 
560er sieht schlecht aus (alle mir bekannten Slimradis haben sehr enge Lamellen)


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich bins nochmal^^

Wie soll ich einen 420er Slim am besten im Deckel einbauen? Die Lüfter und der Radi müssen jeweils auf eine andere Seite vom Blech.

1. Lüfter innen, Radi aussen (Luft raus)
2. Radi innen, Lüfter aussen (Luft raus)
3. Lüfter innen, Radi aussen (Luft rein)
4. Radi innen, Lüfter aussen (Luft rein)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal Nr. 1 nehmen, da ich die Luft gerne von unten nach oben habe und die Lüfter so blaßen können. Ich bräuchte allerdings eine Blende auf den Radi. 
Wie viel macht es aus, wenn die Lüfter saugen? Nr.1 sähe irgendwie auch besser aus als Nr.2.

Oder sollte ich doch lieber die Luft von oben nach unten reiblaßen lassen? 

Die CPU wird vorerst noch nicht mit eingebunden. Der Groß Glockner bläßt dabei von vorne nach hinten.


----------



## Benten (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> 420er Magicool
> 480er Alphacool
> 560er sieht schlecht aus (alle mir bekannten Slimradis haben sehr enge Lamellen)


 
Danke für deine schnellen Infos 
Werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Ronso (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, mir wurde eine Lüftersteuerung ala Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT empfohlen. Nun habe ich mir das pdf-Prospekt mal angeschaut. Dort ist die Aquastream XT Pumpe aufgelistet. Über den aquaero kann man die Pumpe wohl vollständig steuern und verschiedene Parameter der Pumpe können angezeigt werden. Wäre das nicht eine gute Alternative zur Laing DDC 1Plus? Oder wäre die Pumpleistung nicht mehr ausreichend für 3 Radiatoren + CPU und GPU?

Wer sich die komplette Zusammenstellung mal anschauen möchte, kann hier gerne mal reinschauen: Thema: Wakü für i5-3570k + GTX670 in einem Corsair 650D Gehäuse


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (11. September 2012)

Hab bei mir eine Laing 1t- Plus an der Aquaero. Es ist zwar im grünen Bereich, die Temps mit dem Passivkühler (78C° bei 27C° Zimmer), aber hart, ohne Luftzug. Die Pumpe is dabei auf 75% gedrosselt.

Die XT reicht vollkommen aus. mit ihr solltest du immernoch die 60l/H schaffen.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die AS-XT brauchte aber kein Aquaero. Die hat ihre eigene Steuerung an Board und kann genau wie über den Umweg über das Aquaero auch direkt mit der Aquasuite gesteuert werden. 

Zu DDC-1Plus ist btw fast jede Pumpe ne gute Alternative. Die DDC-1Plus ist eigentlich nei ne gute Wahl (es sei den man ist taub, hat zu viel Geld und freut sich über kurze lebensdauern). Das nach wie vor beliebte Spiel eine DDC-1Plus zu kaufen und dann auf´s Niveau einer DDC-1T runter zu regeln, damit sie erträglich wird, ist ebenfalls es Schildbürgerstreichs würdig. Wenn man ne DDC verwenden will, dann bitte die DDC-1T .

Edit:
Die AS-XT und die DDC-1T mit einem schweren Deckel nehmen sich aber leistungs- und lautstärkemäßig nicht viel. Beide haben aber ihre besonderen Stärken: 

Die DDC-1T ist z.B. mit dem vernickelten Phobya Messingdeckel sehr kompakt, Verbrauch deshalb wenig Bauraum, kann recht flexibel angeschlossen werden und macht optisch einiges her. Dafür braucht man ne leistungsfähige externe Steuerung, wenn man sie dynamisch runter regeln will (was bei Pumpen eigentlich unnötig ist - Konstantspannung reicht völlig) 

Die AS-XT punkte mit der integrierten Steuerung, mit der dich Pumpe selbst und Lüfter bis insgesamt 5W regeln lassen. Die Ultra-Version lässt auch das Auslesen des internen (ohne weitere Maßnahmen ungenauen) Tempsensor zu und ein externer Sensor kann angeschlossen werden. Dafür ist Pumpe recht klobig, braucht deshalb viel Platz und optisch ist sie nicht in jedem System ein Glanzstück.


----------



## constantinosand (12. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wer kennt die vergleichsweise leiseste pumpe?


----------



## VJoe2max (12. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Pumpe die abgeschaltet ist 

Als eine der leisesten gilt die Inno PCPS. Kann ich auch bestätigen - hab sie vor paar Jahren mal probegehört. Die "leiseste" Pumpe gibt es aber nicht - genau wie es nicht den "besten" Kühler oder den "idealen" Radi gibt.


----------



## DjTomCat (12. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Ronso

Ich selber habe die Aquastream XT Ultra mit der Ultra version, kann man einen Durchflussmesser, Temperatursensor und Lüfter anschließen die auch geregelt werden können.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Pumpe sie läuft bei mir mit 58Hz ist sehr leise.

Um mehr als 1-2 Lüfter an der Pumpe an schließen zu können muss man entweder so was hier kaufen Aqua Computer Webshop - poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT 53078
oder wie ich es gemacht habe eine Platine Selber gebaut habe wo man  wirklich mit von 0-12 Volt Regeln kann und nicht wie beim Pomeramp von AC nur bis ca. 10,5 Volt, zudem kann ich bis zu 48 Watt Lüfter an meine Platine anschließen ist mit 4 Ampere Sicherung ab gesichert. 
Den Lüfter den ich verbaut habe ist Optional und kein muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hast du mit AS XT Ultra eine kleine Steuerzentrale und man kann sich bei einer normalen kleinen WaKü das Aquaero sparen. Sie hat auch noch einen eingebauten Temperatursensor der etwas träge ist aber trotzdem seinen dienst gut verrichtet.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (12. September 2012)

Lautstärke ist immer eine Subjetive ansichts sache.
Manch einer würde sagen, dass ein auf 7V gedrosselter be quiet 120mm shadowwing viel zulaut ist.

Die 1t+ ist wirklich übertieben . Wenn man den Durchfluss zu normalen 1t vergleicht und dabei ein unterschied von 150l/h zu 130l/h sieht, dafür aber fast das doppelte an Leistung verbrät (18W/9W) (bedenke es bekommen 6 anstat 4spulen saft).
in Drehzal gesagt: Doppelter verbrauch für ca. 500rmp mehr = 20l/h.

Dazu noch, dass die Pumpe sehr warm wird. 80°C Pumpenboden bei 30°C Raumtemp. ungedrosselt. Ist es etwas viel.
Wenn dann 1t non + mit Phobya Sivernickel messing deckel (schwarz hat farbfehler) oder die Xt.


----------



## constantinosand (12. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Manch einer würde sagen, dass ein auf 7V gedrosselter be quiet 120mm shadowwing viel zulaut ist.



stimmt, 120mm 5v sind da viel besser


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (12. September 2012)

Ne wenn dann schon 3V 
Den Hecklüfter ist zuweit entfernt (7V) um ihn war zunehmen, bei mir. Und die 2 Frontlüfter meines LianLi pc9f sind auf 3V(doofe Luftschlitze)

mich regt eher das leise Fiepen was dauernd ist, entweder von der Gpu, MB, oder Monitor. Wobei leztere eher ist(motz of hohem nivau). Sonst schöne 17db bei 60cm Entfernung. Off Topic off


----------



## rumor (12. September 2012)

Hallöchen, 

Weil das jetzt nur ein Gedankenspiel ist wollt ich nicht extra nen thread aufmachen.
Als Objekt für Ausstellungen usw wollte ich ein altes System eventuell auf Wasserkühlung umstellen. Aber keine "normale" 

Als Heizungsbauer hab ich da spezielle ideen :

Als Pumpe könnte ich entweder eine standart-umwälzpumpe nehmen und diese stark Drosseln, oder ich nehme eine Mini-Pumpe. Diese müsste auch gedrosselt werden, aber da würde wohl ein widerstand reichen.
Anstatt eines Gewöhnlichen Radiators würde ein Heizkörper zum Einsatz kommen. 
Entsprechende Filter mit 130 Mikrometer  maschenweite können dank der starken Pumpen natürlich auch noch mit Filterpapier "verfeinert" werden.
Zum verbinden der Kühlkörper will ich hauptsächlich verchromtes Kupferrohr verwenden, da muss ich dann aber erstmal alles andere zusammen haben bevor ich mich darum kümmer.
Das ganze wird im Endeffekt wie eine kleine Theke aussehen. AGB soll der höchste Punkt werden.
Jetzt zur eigentlichen Unklarheit : wie viel Wiederstand bieten normalerweise alle Kühlkörper ??? Kann mir da garnix vorstellen... Das alte System ist ein C2Q 6600 und 8800 GTS auf nem OEM Board.
Da das ganze nur für Präsentationen usw verwendet wird ist es mehr als ausreichend.
Das Gehäuse wird wohl ein mit Blech verkleideter Holzkasten, einfach aus dem Grund das ich keine Platzprobleme bekomm. 
Was haltet ihr von meinen Gedanken? Ist sowas vorstellbar ?
Bekommt man eigentlich noch günstig teile für die Hardware?

Gruss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So775 Kühler sollten kein Problem sein, da sind alle aktuellen Kompatibel. Ein 8800 GTS Kühler wird schwerer, da musst du dich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschauen. (wo es im Gegenzug dann aber i.d.R. auch richtig günstig wird)

Zum Rest: Alle Heizungsbastler, die mir bislang begegnet sind, haben nach ein paar Jahren auf normale Hardware gewechselt, weil sie die Korrosion nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen haben. Zum Widerstand kann man nur schlecht einen klaren Wert angeben. Wenn man typische Durchflusswerte mit den Leistungskurven z.B. einer DDC abgleicht, dann liegen normal große Systeme so zwischen 0,3 bar -> 200 l/h und 0,35 bar -> 100 l/h - vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## rumor (13. September 2012)

Okay, also Kühler wollt ich eh gebraucht kaufen.

Mit welchen korrosionsproblemen hatten die Probleme?
Und kann es sein das du sich beim Wiederstand verschrieben hast ? 0,3 Bar sind schon recht viel, für  3,5 Bar Brauch ich ne 400 Volt zwillingspumpe  und die schafft das auch nur wenn ich unter 100liter/h bleib.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja - wenn man nicht gerade sündhaft teure Edelstahlmodelle nimmt, bestehen Heizkörper typischerweise aus Stahlblech. Und das rostet, denn in einer Wakü hast du eben keine Ofperanoden, etc. . Man kann zwar versuchen mit Filtern zu arbeiten, aber wie gesagt: Irgendwann sind die meisten von der braunen Soße einfach nur genervt und stellen auf etwas anderes um.

Zum Widerstand: Stimmt, da ist einmal ein Komma verrutscht. Bleibt natürlich im 0, Bereich.


----------



## rumor (13. September 2012)

Edelstahl wird's nicht, aber eventuell nen Alu-Design Teil 
Hab gebucht dran gedacht das es ja ein offenes System ist...

Aber wenn's da sonst keine Probleme am Horizont gibt werd ich mal langsam anfangen zu planen bzw meine Vertreter anzubetteln 

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alu ist schon mal was anderes, das lässt sich mit den verschiedenen Zusätzen relativ lange am Leben halten.


----------



## mfg_XX (13. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ rumor hört sich interessant an! Tagebuch?

Ich hab mir ein andere Geheuse ausgesucht und muss meine Wakü für mein projet welche mit Hasswell kommt noch mal überarbeiten.
Mir kam folgende Frage auf:
Ich will leicht über 60 l/h durchfluss und bin am überlegen ob eine DDC+ (aufsatz1) oder 2 DDC (aufsatz2) für folgende geplante teile: hier (Ich weiß das is nicht alles.)
Nur die Wichtigen Teile. Werde Vorraussichtlich ca 4 Winkel einbauen müssen. Sonst keine extremen kurven.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/073e6b26a07b31bc070eb2bc49b0fcc7
Achso, kennt sich jemand mit diesem gefärbtem zeug aus? Erfahrungen? Ich weiß keine Farbe . Will beim ausflocken zusehen .

Vielen Dank für antworten schon mal im voraus .

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## rumor (14. September 2012)

Jetzt hab ich doch nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der Leistung:

Wieviel Abwärme muss ich kalkulieren?
Ich dachte an CPU C2Q6600 ~ 150 Watt und GPU 8800gts ~ 200 Watt
Das ganze mit Temperaturen vorm "Radiator" 40grad und danach 35

Ist wichtig für die größe des Heizkörpers. Der soll ja auch spürbar warm werden  sonst frägt ja keiner

Gruss


----------



## DjTomCat (14. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst grob von einer Wärme-abfuhr-Leistung von 100 Watt bei einem 120 er Radi rechnen.


----------



## rumor (14. September 2012)

Okay, gut zu wissen 

Meine frage bezog sich aber sozusagen auf die TDP bzw was ich an Abwärme der CPU und GPU zu erwarten hab.


----------



## mfg_XX (14. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

max 300watt denke ich.
Solange du nicht extrem übertaktest. Ich denke bei dir gehts eher ums brenzip .

Fals es nicht warm genug wird kannst du a den durchfluss veringern und b übertackten.
Im Notfall geht auch n durchlauferhitzer  

Hier  noch ein Hinweis auf ein meiner Fragen.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte auch schon einen Heizkörper als Radi im Einsatz. Nach drei Monaten fing es trotz Einsatz von Korrosionsschutz mit dem Rost an und der ganze Mist verteilte sich schön im Kreislauf. 
Einen Alu-Heizkörper würde ich auch für Show-Zwecke nur nehmen, wenn er innen vollständig eloxiert ist. Blankes Alu korrodiert noch schneller als Stahl und das ist mit Korrosionsschutz auch nur etwas zu verlangsamen aber nicht zu stoppen. Einziger Vorteil: Die Korrosionsprodukte von Alu sind weiß bis grau und nicht rostbraun wie bei Stahl. Allerdings ist das unter optischen Gesichtspunkten bei Verrohrung nur ein Problem, falls ein transparenter AB zum Einsatz kommt. Zugesiffte verstopfte Kühler sind aber irgendwann vorprogrammiert. Oder du braucht halt ne Opferanode die noch undeler als Alu ist im Kreislauf. Auch ein effektives Filtersystem wäre hilfreich. 



rumor schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich doch nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der Leistung:
> 
> Wieviel Abwärme muss ich kalkulieren?
> Ich dachte an CPU C2Q6600 ~ 150 Watt und GPU 8800gts ~ 200 Watt


Ohne Übertaktung verheizt diese CPU keine 100W und die Graka maximal 150W - jeweils unter Vollast.



rumor schrieb:


> Das ganze mit Temperaturen vorm "Radiator" 40grad und danach 35


Ohne lüfter und ohne weitere effektivere Radiatoren sollte sich das problemlos machen lassen.



rumor schrieb:


> Ist wichtig für die größe des Heizkörpers. Der soll ja auch spürbar warm werden  sonst frägt ja keiner


Ein allzu großes Modell solltest du nicht wählen, Die Teile sind im Vergleich zu Wakü-Radis zwar ineffizient, aber für Passiv-Betrieb so schlecht auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2012)

Übertaktet zieht der q6600 dafür umsomehr, kann gut mal fast das doppelte werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ohne Übertaktung verheizt diese CPU keine 100W und die Graka maximal 150W - jeweils unter Vollast.



Das halte ich für zu knapp. 250 W (inkl. 20% Netzteil ineffizient) habe ich mit nem (übertakteten) 45 nm DualCore und ner 9800GTX+ gemessen. Wenn es eine G80 GTX ist wird die mehr verbrauchen (eine G92 non-b vermutlich gleich viel) und der 65 nm Quad liegt definitiv deutlich drüber. Für ein reines Show-System kann man natürlich auch einfach von Teillast ausgehen und mit weniger kalkulieren (zumal ein Heizkörper sehr viel Trägheit mit rein bringt) - aber man sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, dass man knapp kalkuliert.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. September 2012)

Achso BTW. Wenn du willst kann ich nachmessen was ein unübertakteter/ übertakteter q6600 verbraucht. 

Hab ein auslesegerät hier. (aber sag vorher Bescheid weil es doch etwas Arbeit ist für mich.)


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das halte ich für zu knapp. 250 W (inkl. 20% Netzteil ineffizient) habe ich mit nem (übertakteten) 45 nm DualCore und ner 9800GTX+ gemessen. Wenn es eine G80 GTX ist wird die mehr verbrauchen (eine G92 non-b vermutlich gleich viel) und der 65 nm Quad liegt definitiv deutlich drüber. Für ein reines Show-System kann man natürlich auch einfach von Teillast ausgehen und mit weniger kalkulieren (zumal ein Heizkörper sehr viel Trägheit mit rein bringt) - aber man sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, dass man knapp kalkuliert.


 
Der Q6600 hat schon ne TDP von maximal 105W - er kann unübertaktet gar nicht mehr als 100W ziehen . Übertaktet wird er auch keine 200W brauchen - so heftig war das auch bei diesen Heizkissen nicht. Zu Graka gibt´s jede Menge reale Graka-only Verbrauchsmessungen - sie zieht bei Furmark knapp 150W. Macht zusammen 250W und von beiden landet der Löwenanteil im Wasser. Ein klein wenig wird noch anderweitig abgestrahlt aber das ist vernachlässigbar, wenn die Kühler ihren Dienst richtig  tun. 
Man sollte auch keine Gesamtsystem-Messung damit vergleichen, denn da kommen eben noch Festplatten. Board, Netzteil und alles andere mit drauf - das sind hier vllt. auch noch mal 50W, aber die landen nicht im Wasser.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zu dem Thema gerade, was verbraucht ungefähr die GTX 280, ist eine MSI O.C. Edition da sie ja 1x6Pin und einen 8Pin Anschluss hat, das ergibt zusammen ( PCIe 75W+6Pin 75W+ 8Pin 150W ) 300W.
Klar kommt die GTX 280 nicht auf 300W das ist mir bewusst aber weis jemand ungefähr was sie braucht sowie eine HD 5870 auch O.C. Edition.

Nutze ja einen 360er Slim von Magicool da es aber ein Slim ist schafft er ja keine 300W ab zu führen, wie sieht es bei meinem anderen Radi aus ist ein 280er, ein 280er müsste ja ungefähr 250W schaffen, ein 240 Radi schafft 200W und da der 280er ca. 20-30% mehr Fläche hat denke ich das er auf ca. 250W kommt, ist ein normaler von Phobya also kein Slim.

Was ganz wichtiges, da ich mir 2 240 Rais zu legen möchte habe ich da eine Frage, es gibt von Koolance 2 Radis die identisch sind vom Preis auser das der eine 11 FPI hat oder wie das heist der abstand der Finnen und der andere 20.
Was hat mehr Vorteile für langsam drehende Lüfter, sollte schon leise werden, währen da weniger Finnen ein Vorteil oder mehr, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu dem Thema gerade, was verbraucht ungefähr die GTX 280, ist eine MSI O.C. Edition da sie ja 1x6Pin und einen 8Pin Anschluss hat, das ergibt zusammen ( PCIe 75W+6Pin 75W+ 8Pin 150W ) 300W.
> Klar kommt die GTX 280 nicht auf 300W das ist mir bewusst aber weis jemand ungefähr was sie braucht sowie eine HD 5870 auch O.C. Edition.


Schau halt einfach in die entsprechenden Tests mit Messung der realen Leistungsaufnahme 
Eine normale GTX 280 verheizt ohne OC bis ca. 250W unter Vollast, eine HD 5870 ohne OC etwas weniger als 200W unter Vollast. Mit OC wird es jeweils ein wenig mehr - da müsstest du speziell nach deinen Karten suchen und hoffen, dass die mal jemand auf einem PCIe-Messkartenadapter mit Leistungsmessung in den externen Zuleitungen getestet hat. 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Nutze ja einen 360er Slim von Magicool da es aber ein Slim ist schafft er ja keine 300W ab zu führen, wie sieht es bei meinem anderen Radi aus ist ein 280er, ein 280er müsste ja ungefähr 250W schaffen, ein 240 Radi schafft 200W und da der 280er ca. 20-30% mehr Fläche hat denke ich das er auf ca. 250W kommt, ist ein normaler von Phobya also kein Slim.


Wie kommst du auf diese Zahlen? Mit einem 360er oder 280er kann man auch 1000W abführen - ist nur eine Frage der Randbedingungen . Ein 280er ist btw flächenmäßig ziemlich genau mit einem 360er vergleichbar. 
Du müsstest schon angeben, was du ungefähr für Lüfterdrehzahlen im Sinne hast, wenn man etwas über die Leistungsfähigkeit verschiedener Radiatoren aussagen will. 




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was ganz wichtiges, da ich mir 2 240 Rais zu legen möchte habe ich da eine Frage, es gibt von Koolance 2 Radis die identisch sind vom Preis auser das der eine 11 FPI hat oder wie das heist der abstand der Finnen und der andere 20.
> Was hat mehr Vorteile für langsam drehende Lüfter, sollte schon leise werden, währen da weniger Finnen ein Vorteil oder mehr, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


Das wurde zwar schon tausendmal in diesem Thread geklärt, aber ein geringer Luftwiderstand - und damit höhere Lamellenabstände und schmale Radiatoren - ist für langsam drehenden Lüfter grundsätzlich besser geeignet, als dicke Radis mit engen Lamellenabständen, die zu hohem Luftwiderstand führen. Die mit der Dicke steigende Wärmaustauschfläche ist dabei ein kompensierender Faktor, der aber erst bei höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen wirklich zum tragen kommt. Für richtige Silent-Systeme fährt man bei gleicher Eintrittsfläche in der Regel mit Slim-Radis etwas besser.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max o.k. danke schon mal für die Antwort und Hilfe, hab schon öfters geschaut wegen der leistungsaufnahme der Grakas, das Problem bei jeden Forum wo Test bzw. Reviews geschrieben wurden kommen immer andere Werte bei raus, bei CB wahren es glaube ca. 230W mit O.C. bei einem anderem Forum wahren es wiederum 270W mit O.C., das mit der 5870 ist schon mal gut zu wissen das sie etwas weniger an Strom verbraucht als die GTX 280 .

Mit denn Radis habe ich mich mal bei dem Thema gerade gehalten, ein paar Posts weiter unten sagt man ja ein 120er schafft 100W, also ging ich davon aus das ein 240er 200W schafft und ein 360er eben 300W.
Was schon mal gut zu wissen ist das ein 280er auf dem selben Nivaue liegt wie ein 360er.

Also wie gesagt habe einen 360er von Magicool Slim und denn Phobya Rev. 2 280er, als Lüfter kommen Xigmatek Orangelines zum Einsatz, ich weis nicht die leisesten Lüfter.
Also fährt der 360er Slim am besten mit niedriger RPM und der dicke 280er von etwas schnelleren Lüftern so liege ich jetzt richtig oder ?.
Hab halt gelesen das der Phobya sehr gut mit langsam drehenden Lüfter gut zurecht kommt deswegen verwirrt mich das jetzt etwas.
Also kann ich beim 360er die Lüfter schon sehr gut drosseln da es ein Slim ist beim 280er von Phobya währe es dann besser sie schneller drehen zu lassen da sehr dick und dichter Finnenabstand um die Optimale Leistung zu erzielen, die Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich auch wenn die Lüfter gut runter gedrosselt sind, gekühlt wird eben GTX 280 bzw. HD 5870, I5 750 und das Board .

Fürs andere Projekt soll es wirklich leise sein, also Lüfter wahrscheinich die neuen NB NB-eLoop aber welche weis ich noch nicht.
Wollte mir eben 2 240er oder 2 280er von Koolance nehmen bloss welche, wie gesagt sind beide Radis komplett identisch auser mit denn Finnen.
Also würde ich am besten mit dem Radi fahren der weniger Finnen hat da die Lüfter schon bei 800RPM laufen sollen, also die Lüfter um genau zu sein oder gibt es bessere.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 Bionic Lfter 800U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 Bionic Lfter 800U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) 78379

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic Lfter 1300U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic Lfter 1300U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) 78380

Sind die Multiframe jetzt besser oder doch die NB-eLoop und halt dieser Radi wenn es jetzt der richtige ist.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator, 2x120mm 11-FPI Copper Koolance Radiator, 2x120mm 11-FPI Copper 35404

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen ob ich jetzt richtig liege mit dem Radi und denn Finnen sowie die Lüfter und sorry wenn das Thema schon öfters gefragt worden ist, wahr nicht meine Absicht aber danke für denn Hinweis , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @VJoe2max o.k. danke schon mal für die Antwort und Hilfe, hab schon öfters geschaut wegen der leistungsaufnahme der Grakas, das Problem bei jeden Forum wo Test bzw. Reviews geschrieben wurden kommen immer andere Werte bei raus, bei CB wahren es glaube ca. 230W mit O.C. bei einem anderem Forum wahren es wiederum 270W mit O.C., das mit der 5870 ist schon mal gut zu wissen das sie etwas weniger an Strom verbraucht als die GTX 280 .


Solche Tests sind halt auch keine exakte  Wissenschaft und wie bei CPUs ist auch jede GPU ein Einzelstück. Mit einer gewissen Streuung und Ungenauigkeit hat man bei allen Tests zu rechnen. Am besten mittelt man über ein paar Tests. Dann hat man einen man ganz brauchbaren Mittelwert von dem man ausgehen kann - zumal bei der Fragestellung 30-50W hin oder her das Kraut noch nicht fett machen. Wichtig ist genau die Tatsache, dass man so erst mal einordnen kann welche Karten mehr und welche weniger verbraten und wo sie bezüglich der Heizleistung ungefähr im Gesamtspektrum liegen. 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mit denn Radis habe ich mich mal bei dem Thema gerade gehalten, ein paar Posts weiter unten sagt man ja ein 120er schafft 100W, also ging ich davon aus das ein 240er 200W schafft und ein 360er eben 300W.


Wie bereits gesagt - es kommt auf die Randbedingungen an. Wenn es ultra-leise sein soll und der Lüfter auf einem 120er nur mit 300 bis 400 Umdreheungen läuft kann man selbst bei einem 120er der mit 100W beheizt wird keine Traumtemperaturen erwarten. Schnallt man hingegen ne Turbine mit 1500 Upm und mehr drauf (so wie es bei den Kompakt-Waküs meiste ab Werk läuft) erzielt man bei 100W Heizleitung schon ganz brauchbare Temperaturen - nur eben zum  Preis einer unerträglichen Geräuschkulisse. Es ist von daher einfach nicht möglich einer Radi-Fläche ohne weitere Randbedingungen und Zielvorstellungen eine Heizleitung zuzuordnen. 



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was schon mal gut zu wissen ist das ein 280er auf dem selben Nivaue liegt wie ein 360er.


Wenn du dir einfach mal die Eintrittsquerschnitte ausrechnest und noch in Betracht ziehst dass über dem 260er drei Lüfternaben sitzen, während über dem 280er nur zwei sitzen, kommst du da auch leicht selber drauf  



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt habe einen 360er von Magicool Slim und denn Phobya Rev. 2 280er, als Lüfter kommen Xigmatek Orangelines zum Einsatz, ich weis nicht die leisesten Lüfter.
> Also fährt der 360er Slim am besten mit niedriger RPM und der dicke 280er von etwas schnelleren Lüftern so liege ich jetzt richtig oder ?.[7Quote]
> Grob gesagt - ja .
> 
> ...


----------



## Uter (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Multiframes besser sein? Der Rahmen ist bei den MFs sowieso weniger gut geeignet für Radis geeignet (wobei da jetzt ja ne Dichtung dabei ist) und auch sonst haben sie keine Vorteile.


 Der Rahmen der Multis und eLoops unterscheidet sich nur in den Ecken. Der entstehende Spalt ist ähnlich, aber bei den eLoops liegt keine Dichtung bei. Die intigrierte Entkopplung ist auch bei Radiatoren ein Vorteil, trotzdem scheinen die eLoop besser zu sein, über die Lebenserwartung kann aber noch niemand etwas sagen.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Solche Test sind halt auch keine exakte  Wissenschaft und wie bei CPUs ist auch jede GPU ein Einzelstück. Mit einer Gewissen Streuung und Ungenauigkeit hat man bei allen Tests zu rechnen. Am besten mittelt man über ien paar Test - dann hat man einen man ganz brauchbaren Mittelwert von dem man ausgehen kann - zumal bei der Fragestellung 30-50W hin oder her das Kraut noch nicht fett machen. Wichtig ist genau die Tatsache, dass man so erst mal einordnen kann welche Karten mehr und welche weniger verbraten und wo sie bezüglich der Heizleistung ungefähr im Gesamtspektrum liegen.



Das stimmt werde mal mehrere Daten von der GTX 280 sowie HD 5870 nehmen und mir einfach denn Durchschnitt nehmen+O.C. halt etwas dazu .



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt - es kommt auf die Randbedingungen an. Wenn es ultra-leise sein soll und der Lüfter auf einem 120er nur mit 300 bis 400 Umdreheungen läuft kann man selbst bei einem 120er der mit 100W beheizt wird keine Traumtemperaturen erwarten. Schnallt man hingegen ne Turbine mit 1500 Upm und mehr drauf (so wie es bei den Kompakt-Waküs meiste ab Werk läuft) erzielt man bei 100W Heizleitung schon ganz brauchbare Temperaturen - nur eben zum  Preis einer unerträglichen Geräuschkulisse. Es ist von daher einfach nicht möglich einer Radi-Fläche ohne weitere Randbedingungen und Zielvorstellungen eine Heizleitung zuzuordnen.



O.K. das mit denn Randbedingungen habe ich noch nicht so verstenden, werde mich mal etwas mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigen, danke dir schon mal für die Hilfe und denn Tipp mit der Randbedingung 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn du dir einfach mal die Eintrittsquerschnitte ausrechnest und noch in Betracht ziehst dass über dem 260er drei Lüfternaben sitzen, während über dem 280er nur zwei sitzen, kommst du da auch leicht selber drauf





snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt habe einen 360er von Magicool Slim und denn Phobya Rev. 2 280er, als Lüfter kommen Xigmatek Orangelines zum Einsatz, ich weis nicht die leisesten Lüfter.
> Also fährt der 360er Slim am besten mit niedriger RPM und der dicke 280er von etwas schnelleren Lüftern so liege ich jetzt richtig oder ?.[7Quote]
> Grob gesagt - ja .
> 
> ...


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Der Rahmen der Multis und eLoops unterscheidet sich nur in den Ecken. Der entstehende Spalt ist ähnlich, aber bei den eLoops liegt keine Dichtung bei. Die intigrierte Entkopplung ist auch bei Radiatoren ein Vorteil, trotzdem scheinen die eLoop besser zu sein, über die Lebenserwartung kann aber noch niemand etwas sagen.


 
Ideal sind in der Hinsicht beide nicht, aber wenn ich es recht erkenne schließt der Rahmen der eLoops in den Ecken schon von Haus aus besser ab - oder täuscht das? 
Die "Entkopplung" der eLoops ist aber eigentlich gar keine (zumindest im Vergleich zu den MFs) - allenfalls ne Entklapperung. Die Schrauben verbinden Radi und Lüfterrahmen wie bei Standard-Lüftern ungedämpft. Die angespritzten Gummi-Kissen dürften an der Stelle nicht viel gegen Vibrationen beitragen. Allerdings ist das bei solchen hochwertigen Lüftern sowieso ein eher untergeordnetes Problem.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Lüfter währen sonst noch zu empfehlen für einen Silentbetrieb bzw. was nutzt ihr an Lüfter, wichtig ist ja der Druck der die Lüfter aufbauen können und klar die Fördermenge an Luft.
So wie es aussieht schliesen die Loops auch nicht ganz ab da es so aussieht als wenn der Ramen bei denn Blättern etwas dicker ist und somit man denn Lüfter nur mit Shrouds an die Radis bekommt sonst etweicht ja viel Luft an denn Seiten was ja nicht gut währe.

Muss mir mal ein aktuelles Lüfter-Review suchen da Lüfter fürs neue Projekt schon sehr wichtig sind denn wenn man Silent haben möchte, will man ja keine Turbine neben dem Fernseher haben  Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Uter (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ideal sind in der Hinsicht beide nicht, aber wenn ich es recht erkenne schließt der Rahmen der eLoops in den Ecken schon von Haus aus besser ab - oder täuscht das?


Ich selbst habe noch keine eLoops, kann deshalb auch nur wiedergeben, was ich auf Bildern sehe. Da ich nicht weiß wie viel höher die Gummiecken im Vergleich zum Rahmen sind kann ich auch nicht sicher sagen ob der Spalt dort größer ist (auf den Bildern wirkt er kleiner), was im Vergleich zu den Multi wegfällt ist der Spalt zwischen Gummiecken und Rahmen. Die Dichtung der Multiframes verschießt aber beides, so dass ich Multiframes auf Radiatoren empfehlen kann (u.U. ist das Anbringen der Dichtungen bei mehreren Lüftern nebeneinander etwas fummelig, das trifft aber auch auf die Black Silent Pro zu).
Was bei den eLoop noch auffällt ist der große Spalt zwischen den Lüftern, der ist bei den Multiframes etwas kleiner.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die "Entkopplung" der eLoops ist aber eigentlich gar keine (zumindest im Vergleich zu den MFs) - allenfalls ne Entklapperung. Die Schrauben verbinden Radi und Lüfterrahmen wie bei Standard-Lüftern ungedämpft. Die angespritzten Gummi-Kissen dürften an der Stelle nicht viel gegen Vibrationen beitragen.


 Die Gummiecken sind keine Entkopplung, das stimmt. Was als Entkopplung dient sind die mitgelieferten Unterlegscheiben, wie sie auch den Black Silent Pro beiliegen. Die Ecken sind wohl eher für die Optik und um Rahmenmaterial einzusparen.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Was für Lüfter währen sonst noch zu empfehlen für einen Silentbetrieb bzw. was nutzt ihr an Lüfter, wichtig ist ja der Druck der die Lüfter aufbauen können und klar die Fördermenge an Luft.
> So wie es aussieht schliesen die Loops auch nicht ganz ab da es so aussieht als wenn der Ramen bei denn Blättern etwas dicker ist und somit man denn Lüfter nur mit Shrouds an die Radis bekommt sonst etweicht ja viel Luft an denn Seiten was ja nicht gut währe.


 NB Black Silent Pro sind noch eine Alternative und deutlich günstiger als die Multis oder eLoop.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter Hab mir jetzt auch mal alle NB Lüfter angeschaut und finde die NB Black Silent Pro vom Optischen schon mal sehr ansprechend.
Mir geht es vorallem um Silent sowie auch um die Optik da wie schon erwähnt bei dem HTPC-Gehäuse links und rechts ein 240er Radi hin soll, da sollen die Lüfter auch Optisch ins Bild passen und schwarz ist ein guter Farbaktzent zu silber .

Das gute die NB Black Silent Pro gibt es auch als 140er Lüfis da ist es eine Überlegung wert mir 2 280er Radis zu holen wenn es was bringt.
Wie gesagt höchstens kommt der I5-750 O.C. zum Einsatz sowie die HD 5870 LCS-Series und das Board mit einem Fullkoverkühler, überlege noch die Festplatte zu kühlen da es in einem engen Gehäuse schon mal zu Wärmestaus kommen kann, muss das Gehäuse noch komplett überarbeiten damit es eben keine Hot Spots gibt.
Danke dir auch für deine Hilfe und Antworten, bin noch am suchen eines Aktuellen Rewies für Lüfter da es die ja wie Sand am Meer gibt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rumor (15. September 2012)

Okay, nach kurzer Materialrecherche gehen meine Gedanken folgenden Weg:
Ein Aluminium Modell bekommt Probleme mit Kupfer und ist leider nicht in meinem Preissegment 
Eine Opferanode wäre aber kein Problem (Magnesium). In Kombination mit Filtern könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Was meint Ihr ?
Da normale Wasserkühlungen ja offene Kreisläufe sind hab ich mich gefragt ob das nicht auch geschlossen möglich wäre. Ich meine, mit großen volumenänderungen ist bei so wenig Inhalt und Temperaturunterschied nicht zu rechnen. Daher die frage : halten die normalen plastik Schläuche das aus?
Die Schläuche sind für mich das Größte Problem. Allerdings hab ich gesehen das Kühler einen Anschluss 1/4 Zoll haben. 
Was für ein Gewinde ist das genau? 1/4" withworth ? Kleinere Steigung (feingewinde) ? Meine Idee war ja auf die Dinger Übergänge zu drehen und dann alles mit verchromtem Kupferrohr zu verbinden. 

Für eure Meinungen und Hinweise bin ich übrigens sehr dankbar.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von Alu Abstand zu nehmen ist auf jeden Fall ne kluge Entscheidung. Eine Stahl-Heizkörper ist jedoch wie gesagt ebenfalls in höchstem Maße rostgefährdet - solange man das rostige Wasser aber nicht sieht, ist das nicht so tragisch. Verstopfungsgefahr herrscht auch nur eingeschränkt bei langen Laufzeiten. So oder so - Heizkörper sind leider nicht wirklich für Waküs geeignet. Für Show-Zwecke und wenn es nicht für die Ewigkeit angelegt ist geht´s aber.

Normale Wasserkühlungen sind geschlossene Kreisläufe. Offene Kreisläufe hat man vor zehn Jahren noch ab und zu gefahren - gibt´s aber schon lange nicht mehr .
Alle üblichen Wakü-Schläuche haben kein Problem damit - die Wärmeausdehnung ist vernachlässigbar und der Pumpendruck sind ebenfalls nicht das Problem. In einer üblichen Wakü liegt der Betriebsdruck unter alle umständen deutlich unter 1 barÜ.

Bei den Gewinden handelt es sich um parallele G1/4" Withworth Rohrgewinde. Habe in meinem Rechner ebenfalls verchromtes Kupferrohr im Einsatz (siehe Anhang). Eine einfache und saubere Methode ist die Nutzung PnC-Anchlüssen mit G1/4" Gewinde. Für Rohre mit 12mm Außendurchmesser kann man auch Bestimmte Verbindern von Bitspower nutzen.


----------



## rumor (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay. Aber woher kommt der Rost.
Ihr verwendet ja Destilliertes Wasser, daram könnts schon liegen. Ich würde spezielles "Heizungswasser" nehmen. Das ist enthärtet, vollentsalzt und leicht alkalisch. dadurch sollte weder Klassischer Rost noch Magnesit entstehen.
Eine Opfer Anode kostet mich nicht viel, die Frage ist ob das Magnesium nicht mehr schaden kann als es Hilft?
Da Ich doch etwas mehr Power an der Pumpe hab hätte ich gerne 8mm Rohre verwendet. Geht das?

Und zu guter letzt : Da die cpu auf nem OEM Board sitzt ist für mich die frage ob ich mir nicht lieber ein ordentliches, wenn auch gebrauchtes hol ? Übertakten fällt durch das OEM Netzteil eh flach, will mir nicht die ganze Arbeit machen nur das mir mein Chinaböller alles verheizt...
Dazu kommt die Frage der Grafikkarte : Da das Ding für Ausstellungen usw. sein wird, wären natürlich mehrere Monitore ziemlich gut , wenn auchnoch n TV in FullHD dran kann wäre das Perfekt !
Jetzt frag ich mich, was da in frage käme, natürlich gebraucht und supergünstig 
In Hinblick auf das Gehäuse werd ich mal 2-3 spezielle WC-Spülkästen vermessen, vielleicht ist was dabei wo ich alles reinbekomm. Oder ne komplette Verkleidung einer Therme.... Mal schauen 
Und ja, wenn Ich damit wirklich anfang mach Ich hier natürlich ein Tagebuch.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Ich sag mal so: mit dem speziellen Korossionsproblem Heizung solltest du dich eigentlich besser auskennen als die meisten hier.

Zur Hardware: Beim Mainboard würde sich natürlich eines mit Kühlern aus dem Marktplatz anbieten. Als Grafikkarte wäre eine kleine HD5xxx bzw HD6xxx von AMD passend. Die nehmen viele Monitore an und kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

VE-Wasser sollte aber auch regelmäßig (oder noch besser ständig) aufbereitet werden, wenn das System langfristig einigermaßen rostarm bleiben soll - ganz verhindern lässt sich Korrosion der Stahlteile damit aber nicht. Bin selber mit Fernwärmenetzen beschäftigt und kenne die Problematik daher ein wenig. Im Wakü-Kreislauf kommt hinzu, dass du eben blankes Kupfer mit im Kreislauf hast und, dass das Wasser ja in der Regel nicht 24/7 bewegt wird. 
Eine Opferanode erfordert auf jeden Fall irgendwo einen Schmutzfang, der die Korrosionprodukte der Opferanode vollständig raus filtert - sonst setzt sich der Schmodder irgendwo ab, wo du ihn nicht haben willst. Alles irgendwie nicht sonderlich ansprechend.
Wenn man aber entsprechenden Aufwand treibt kann man so ein System schon einigermaßen sauber halten. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es das hier bringt, denn da wäre die Technik die du zur Wasserpflege bräuchtest vermutlich wesentlich interessanter als der olle Wakü-PC der damit gekühlt wird. 

8/6mm AD/ID Rohre sind prinzipiell machbar - passende PnC-Anschlüsse mit G1/4" Gewinden gibt´s auch. Allerdings wird das nicht nötig sein. Auch eine Heizungspumpe baut selbst im Fall einer komplett-Verstopfung keinen so Druck auf, dass da was passieren könnte (den Rohren natürlich sowieso nicht, aber auch nicht den Anschlüssen - mal von plötzlichen Druckschlägen abgesehen,die hier aber auszuschließen sind). Es muss eigentlich nur gegen den maximalen Pumpendruck ausgelegt werden - alle andern Einflüsse auf den Systemdruck sind dagegen vernachlässigbar. Im Trinkwassernetz herrschen jedenfalls höhere Drücke als sie eine übliche Heizungspumpe maximal aufbaut und da scheut sich aus gutem Grund ja auch keiner 10/8er Kufperrohr an jeder Armatur zu verwenden . Druck sollte also wirklich deine kleinste Sorge sein, denn auch PnC-Anschlüsse vertragen da einiges .


----------



## rumor (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine ständige Aufbereitung hab ich in nem normalen Heizungskreislauf ja auch nicht.
Das Problem mit der Fernwärme kenn ich leider zur genüge, bei uns laufen noch gefühlte 80% der 1 bis 6 familienhäuser direkt, also ohne wärmetauscher. So Krass isses dann aber hoffentlich doch nicht 
Der ganze Klimbims aussenrum soll ja der Blickfang sein, das damit n PC gekühlt wird ist mehr n Witz 
Mir gings nicht um den Druck sondern um die Diffusionsdichtigkeit. Wenn der Rotz mal ne weile steht kann da ganz schön was reinkommen.
Als Filtration wird ein Kerzenfilter zum Einsatz kommen. Der ist eigentlich für Trinkwasser und hat sozusagen Kaffeefilterpapier drin.
Die Opferanode schenk ich mir erstmal, dafür leg ich unten in den Filter nen Magneten rein


----------



## Benten (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche gerade einen Slimradi für mein Projekt und bin dabei auf folgenden Radi gestoßen:

Alphacool Nexxxos 480mm ST30

Verwundern tut mich leider nur die Länge des Radis mit angegebenen 552mm..
Als Vergleich aus der selben Baureihe der mit 60mm Tiefe:

Alphacool Nexxxos 480mm UT60

Der hat nur eine Länge von 522mm!

Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob das beim ST30 ein Tippfehler ist oder ob er wirklich so lang ist, denn 552mm sind schon arg eng für mein Projekt, mit 522mm würde es locker klappen!
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand ne Auskunft darüber hat 
LG


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@rumor: FWNe ohne WÜ-Stationen sind wirklich extrem altertümlich. Wahrscheinlich auch noch alles hemmungslos überdimensioniert, auf dass die Verluste auch schön hoch sind. Da dürfte Korrosion noch ein kleineres Problem im Zoo der damit einhergehenden Probleme sein . 

Diffusion ist eigentlich nur bei Silikonschläuchen ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem in einer Wakü. Mit PVC oder PUR hast du nur sehr geringe bis verschwindend geringe Diffusionsverluste durch die Schläuche.
Ein Problem könnte eher das Ausschwemmen von Weichmachern aus den, im Wakü-Bereich üblicherweise verwendeten, sehr weichen PVC-Schläuchen sein - allerdings auch mehr ne optische Geschichte, wenn es nicht so heftig wird, dass die feinen Kühlstrukturen mit Schlonz verstopft werden. Wenn möglich würde ich also auf nicht allzu weiche Schläuche setzen (Koolance z.B. - falls du dich da im Wakü-Markt bedienen willst).
Gummi-Schläuche wären noch ne sehr gute Alternative. Da haste so gut wie keine Diffusion und sie lassen sich sehr gut verlegen. Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache. 

Das mit dem Kerzenfilter mit Magnetabscheider ist ne gute Idee. Hatte so was ähnliches mal im KSS-Behälter meiner Fräse verbaut. Grober Rost und kleine Stahlspäne wurden zuverlässig zurückgehalten - muss man aber ab und zu sauber machen.

Edit:
@Benten: Muss ein Tippfehler sein - allerdings schon auf der Seite von ALC (AT kopiert den Specs-Text meistens). Der Radi ist genauso aufgebaut wie seine großen Brüder und dementsprechend gleich lang. 30mm mehr sind da nicht möglich. Kannst ja zur Sicherheit noch mal bei AT anrufen und nachmessen lassen - dabei am besten gleich drum bitten den Fehler zu korrigieren .


----------



## mfg_XX (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt ihr ne Firma die Alu auf wunsch zuschneidet?

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Benten (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit:
> @Benten: Muss ein Tippfehler sein - allerdings schon auf der Seite von ALC (AT kopiert den Specs-Text meistens). Der Radi ist genauso aufgebaut wie seine großen Brüder und dementsprechend gleich lang. 30mm mehr sind da nicht möglich. Kannst ja zur Sicherheit noch mal bei AT anrufen und nachmessen lassen - dabei am besten gleich drum bitten den Fehler zu korrigieren .


 
Dank dir 
Das habe ich mir auch gedacht 
Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen!


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@mfg_XX: Es gibt einige die das machen - kostet halt extra:

- Metallstore
- Alu-Verkauf
- Bikar Metalle
- Häuselmann Metall (die hatten früher auch paar Ladengeschäfte in Süddeutschland) 
- B&T Metall und Kunststoffhandel (Zuschnitt auf Anfrage - hab da aber bisher nur Kunststoff bestellt) 
- Wilmsmetall
...

Oder du gehst zu einem Blechner, Schlosser, Fassadenbauer o.Ä. und fragst dort einfach mal nach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rumor schrieb:


> Eine Opferanode wäre aber kein Problem (Magnesium). In Kombination mit Filtern könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Was meint Ihr ?



Konzentiert das Problem zumindest - aber gut Filtern musst du weiterhin
In Anbetracht dessen, dass du beliebig zwischen Heizungsvarianten springst, mal die Frage:
Wieso muss es überhaupt eine sein?



> Was für ein Gewinde ist das genau? 1/4" withworth ? Kleinere Steigung (feingewinde) ? Meine Idee war ja auf die Dinger Übergänge zu drehen und dann alles mit verchromtem Kupferrohr zu verbinden.



Würde ich ehrlich gesagt sparsam mit umgehen. Sieht zwar sicherlich toll aus (wenn du es im Gewinde gedichtet bekommst, ohne das man was von sieht), aber es so zu planen, dass du alle Kühler direkt anschrauben kannst, wird aufwendig und jeder Hardwaredeffekt artet in einen Großeinsatz aus, weil du eigentlich nur noch die Möglichkeit hast, alle Kühlkörper auf einmal auszubauen, wenn du irgend eine Komponente testweise tauschen musst.




rumor schrieb:


> Eine ständige Aufbereitung hab ich in nem normalen Heizungskreislauf ja auch nicht.



Das Hauptbesonderheit bei einer Wakü ist nicht so sehr, dass es überhaupt rostet - das tut es vermutlich in 80% der Heizungen auch ein bißchen und i.d.R. haben die Heizkörper genug Wandstärke, um trotzdem sehr lange zu überleben.
Das Problem sind die Kühlstrukturen mit Feinheiten <<1 mm. Moderne CPU-Kühler filtern sehr zuverlässig jeden einzelnen Partikel im Kreislauf raus, und sei er auch noch so klein... . Den Ärger hast bei einer normalen Heizung nicht.


----------



## mfg_XX (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max
Vilen dank! 
Ich denke ich werde das Alu bei Alu-Verkauf bestellen.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## snapstar123 (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute hab jetzt ein Problem und zwar seht selbst die Bilder.
Mir geht es darum durch was ensteht es, der AGB wahr jetzt seit 2-3 Monaten nicht mehr im Betrieb also auch keine Flüssigkeit mehr drinnen gewesen, keine Sonnenstrahlen oder sonst was.
Als Flüssigkeit kam nur desti. Wasser zu Einsatz, gestern wahr alles normal da der AGB mit dem Gehäuse neben dem Schreibtisch steht und als ich vorhin zocken wollte sehe ich denn AGB.
Ach ja der Deckel wahr nur leicht drauf geschraubt, also keine Spannung sowie die Halterungen da der AGB leer ist .

Hoffe einer von euch hat eine Ahnung an was es liegen könnte, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rurdo (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute!
Nehmen wir mal an, ich geb zu meinem CPU Kreislauf (X6 @ 1,4V) noch eine HD6970 dazu...
Wieviel Radifläche brauch ich? Und wie bring ich die IM HAF X unter? (Festplattenschacht wird wahrscheinlich ausgebaut)


----------



## Benten (16. September 2012)

Solltest nen 240er mehr haben  Natürlich ist mehr umso besser, aber der 240 sollte die Graka stemmen


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hab jetzt ein Problem und zwar seht selbst die Bilder.
> Mir geht es darum durch was ensteht es, der AGB wahr jetzt seit 2-3 Monaten nicht mehr im Betrieb also auch keine Flüssigkeit mehr drinnen gewesen, keine Sonnenstrahlen oder sonst was.
> Als Flüssigkeit kam nur desti. Wasser zu Einsatz, gestern wahr alles normal da der AGB mit dem Gehäuse neben dem Schreibtisch steht und als ich vorhin zocken wollte sehe ich denn AGB.
> Ach ja der Deckel wahr nur leicht drauf geschraubt, also keine Spannung sowie die Halterungen da der AGB leer ist .
> ...


 
Hast du ihn geputzt bevor du ihn eingelagert hast? Wenn ja, mit was?


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hast du ihn geputzt bevor du ihn eingelagert hast? Wenn ja, mit was?


 
Hab ihn nur im Zimmer trocknen lassen, kurz davor mit desti. Wasser nach gepült das wahrs.
Er wahr jetzt fast 3 Monate im Gehäuse bloss gestern bzw. vorgestern wahr alles normal da das Gehäuse unten neben meinen Schreibtisch steht und als ich denn Tag eben darauf mal zocken wollte sehe ich runter und der AGB sah so aus, wie gesagt einen Tag davor keinen einzigen Riss.

Zum Glück habe ich noch einen ersatz Body aber ist schon sehr komisch, kann es sein das es an der Hitze und Kälteentwicklung der letzten Tage liegt, das Plexi dehnt sich ja und zieht sich ja auch wieder zusammen da es bei uns abends oder allgemein in Deutschland sehr kalt wird vorallem bei mir in der Wohnung, Tagsüber ist es genau anders und es ist sehr heis wenn es warm drausen ist bei mir.
Hab schon mal AT angeschrieben, weis jetzt auch nicht wie lange EK Garantie gibt da ich ihn schon etwas länger habe wobei er nie lange im Einsatz wahr und immer mit desti. Wasser und ohne Alu im Kreislauf betrieben habe.

Hab das schon öfters gesehen das Röhren-AGBs sehr schnell reisen, wie sieht es bei 5.25" AGBs aus, sind die stabiler oder das gleiche, würde lieber einen Röhren AGB nehmen da ich auch oft gelesen habe das man schlecht die restliche Luft aus 5.25" AGBs raus bekommt beim Entlüften, weis aber nicht ob das stimmt , Mfg Snapstar

@Rurdo du bekommst vorne im Haf-X einen 180er wenn nicht sogar einen 200er Radi unter, dieser hier, der sollte normal für die Graka reichen der Phobya Extreme 200
Da kannst du denn Lüfter in der Front weiter verwenden, ich glaube sogar das der Festplattenkäfig bleiben kann vom Platz her, weis es aber nicht genau, der Radi dürfte normal für die Graka reichen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rumor (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> In Anbetracht dessen, dass du beliebig zwischen Heizungsvarianten springst, mal die Frage:
> Wieso muss es überhaupt eine sein?


Ich Springe nicht beliebig. Ursprünglich war Aluminium geplant, leider gibt es den speziellen Heizkörper nichtmehr. Und wie bereits beschrieben gehts um ne art Stehpult mit Heizkörper vorne dran für ausstellungen usw



> Würde ich ehrlich gesagt sparsam mit umgehen. Sieht zwar sicherlich toll aus (wenn du es im Gewinde gedichtet bekommst, ohne das man was von sieht), aber es so zu planen, dass du alle Kühler direkt anschrauben kannst, wird aufwendig und jeder Hardwaredeffekt artet in einen Großeinsatz aus, weil du eigentlich nur noch die Möglichkeit hast, alle Kühlkörper auf einmal auszubauen, wenn du irgend eine Komponente testweise tauschen musst.


Hier geht es darum das so viel wie möglich aus Material besteht das sozusagen täglich von mir verwendet wird. Ausserdem sind an jedem kühler dann 2 verschraubungen die in unter einer minute zu lösen sind... und schwupps ist das teil ausgebaut.



> Das Hauptbesonderheit bei einer Wakü ist nicht so sehr, dass es überhaupt rostet - das tut es vermutlich in 80% der Heizungen auch ein bißchen und i.d.R. haben die Heizkörper genug Wandstärke, um trotzdem sehr lange zu überleben.
> Das Problem sind die Kühlstrukturen mit Feinheiten <<1 mm. Moderne CPU-Kühler filtern sehr zuverlässig jeden einzelnen Partikel im Kreislauf raus, und sei er auch noch so klein... . Den Ärger hast bei einer normalen Heizung nicht.


Eine normale Heizung sollte nicht rosten. Bei unbehandeltem Wasser bildet sich Magnesit, also auch ein Korrosionsprodukt, mehr aber auch nicht.
Das problem mit den sehr feinen Durchgängen wurde mir bereits erklärt  , genau dafür kommt mein "Super"-Filter zum Einsatz 
Wie gesagt gehts hierbei nicht um ne Wasserkühlung im herkömmlichen Sinn, sondern eher darum was schönes für Ausstellungen zu haben. Der Heizkörper soll Warm werden um zu zeigen das ein PC XXX Watt Wärmeleistung erzeugt. Hat was mit Niedrigenergiehäusern usw zu tun.
Da fällt mir was ein: wäre es eigentlich schädlich wenn ich den Durchfluss soweit reduziere das die Wassertemperatur auf ~ 50-55 Grad steigt?



> @rumor: FWNe ohne WÜ-Stationen sind wirklich extrem altertümlich. Wahrscheinlich auch noch alles hemmungslos überdimensioniert, auf dass die Verluste auch schön hoch sind. Da dürfte Korrosion noch ein kleineres Problem im Zoo der damit einhergehenden Probleme sein .
> 
> Diffusion ist eigentlich nur bei Silikonschläuchen ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem in einer Wakü. Mit PVC oder PUR hast du nur sehr geringe bis verschwindend geringe Diffusionsverluste durch die Schläuche.
> Ein Problem könnte eher das Ausschwemmen von Weichmachern aus den, im Wakü-Bereich üblicherweise verwendeten, sehr weichen PVC-Schläuchen sein - allerdings auch mehr ne optische Geschichte, wenn es nicht so heftig wird, dass die feinen Kühlstrukturen mit Schlonz verstopft werden. Wenn möglich würde ich also auf nicht allzu weiche Schläuche setzen (Koolance z.B. - falls du dich da im Wakü-Markt bedienen willst).
> ...


 
Tsja, wir hier in Nord-BaWü sind wir sehr traditionsbewusst


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@snapstar123:
Glasreiniger o.Ä. war nicht im Spiel (auch nicht früher)? Das sieht definitiv nicht nach thermisch induzierten Rissen aus.



rumor schrieb:


> Da fällt mir was ein: wäre es eigentlich schädlich wenn ich den Durchfluss soweit reduziere das die Wassertemperatur auf ~ 50-55 Grad steigt?


So weit runter wirst du eine heizungspumpe gar nicht regeln können - da geht sie vorher aus. Bis die Kühler so schlecht angeströmt werden, dass es zu solchen Temperaturen kommt, tröpfelt fast durch den Kreislauf. Das könnte höchsten mit uralten HighFlow-Kühlern gelingen, die so schon sehr ineffektiv sind - aber ich bezweifle es ehrlich gesagt. 
Abgesehen davon wirst du dann evtl. Schwierigkeiten mit der Stabiltität der Komponenten bekommen. Das heißt sie laufen an ihrem thermischen Limit und thottlen u.U. -> weniger Wärmeabgabe -> die Katze beißt sich in den Schwanz.



rumor schrieb:


> Tsja, wir hier in Nord-BaWü sind wir sehr traditionsbewusst



Hier in Oberbayern auch . Das muss aber nicht den Aufbau von Fernwärmenetzen tangieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max hab nichts zum reinigen verwendet das ist es eben, nur mit desti. Wasser nach gespült wo ich die Wakü gereinigt habe wobei selbst die Kühler sauber wahren, ich verwende ja nur desti. Wasser ohne Zusätze.
Mal abwarten was AT dazu meint, hoffe da gibt es noch Garantie drauf bloss ob die das halt machen da die Risse schon extrem aussehen .
Danke dir schon mal für die Antwort, mir ist auch aufgefallen das die EK AGBs sehr dünn sind, habe jetzt denn Body vom Koolance da der AGB ist richtig dick oder damals der von Inno der Tank-O-Matik denn konnte man richtig gegen die Tischkante schlagen, also sehr stabil, beim EK hatte ich schon das Gefühl vorsichtig sonst zerbricht er mir in der Hand , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rumor (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, die Pumpenleistung könnte ich minimieren und der rest wird über nen Durchflussregler eingestellt. Notfalls über n kleines Überströmventil.
Das Argument mit den Temperaturen ist aber, wie du schreibst, ein Rattenschwanz... dann bleibts halt "kühl".

Off : Der ausbau wird bei uns weiter vorangetrieben, nur die bestehenden Anlagen sind den meisten Wurst. Dazu kommt das die meisten dieser Anlagen mit Einrohrsystem arbeiten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hab das schon öfters gesehen das Röhren-AGBs sehr schnell reisen, wie sieht es bei 5.25" AGBs aus, sind die stabiler oder das gleiche, würde lieber einen Röhren AGB nehmen da ich auch oft gelesen habe das man schlecht die restliche Luft aus 5.25" AGBs raus bekommt beim Entlüften, weis aber nicht ob das stimmt , Mfg Snapstar



Problematischer (je nach Modell) bei den 5,25ern ist eher das Einfüllen von Wasser. Per se stabiler ist das Material auch nicht, aber die meisten Röhren-AGB-Probleme resultieren aus der (Gewinde-)Verbindung zwischen Plexi-Röhre und Basis. Die hast du bei 5,25" Modellen schlichtweg nicht. Viele haben einen Korpus komplett aus POM und die Scheibe ist flach, unbearbeitet und die Schrauben verlaufen durch (-> nur Anpressdruck, genau wie bei Kühlern). Die Modelle komplett aus Acryl sind afaik alle geklebt und riskante Bearbeitung beschränkt sich dann auf die Anschlussgewinde. Die sind aber immerhin deutlich kleiner, als die Verbindung eines Röhren-AGBs und jegliche potentiell sprengenden Kräfte wirken in der Ebene des Materials - und damit gegen ungleich größere effektive Wandstärken.




rumor schrieb:


> Ich Springe nicht beliebig. Ursprünglich war Aluminium geplant, leider gibt es den speziellen Heizkörper nichtmehr. Und wie bereits beschrieben gehts um ne art Stehpult mit Heizkörper vorne dran für ausstellungen usw



Sorry, hatte ich vergessen. Mit "beliebig" meinte ich, dass es dir nicht um ein spezifisches Design zu gehen scheint und somit andere (Bastel-)Lösungen als Heizkörper in Betracht gezogen werden könnten. Zugegebenermaßen sehen die Aluminium-freien da nicht unbedingt Präsentationstauglich aus 
(d.h.: Wenn du gute Möglichkeiten zur Metallbearbeitung hast, könntest du natürlich versuchen, Cape Cora -nicht Alphacool Cora HF- Module auf Kupferrohre zu stecken. Die sehen recht ansprechend und auch heizungsähnlich aus.)



> Wie gesagt gehts hierbei nicht um ne Wasserkühlung im herkömmlichen Sinn, sondern eher darum was schönes für Ausstellungen zu haben. Der Heizkörper soll Warm werden um zu zeigen das ein PC XXX Watt Wärmeleistung erzeugt. Hat was mit Niedrigenergiehäusern usw zu tun.
> Da fällt mir was ein: wäre es eigentlich schädlich wenn ich den Durchfluss soweit reduziere das die Wassertemperatur auf ~ 50-55 Grad steigt?



Ich würde die Pumpe dann im Zweifelsfall am kalten Ende positionieren und vorher beim Hersteller anfragen, ob sie auf Dauer gegen einen so hohen Widerstand anarbeiten darf (nur mit Spannungsabsenkung kommst du nicht soweit runter), ohne Schaden zu nehmen. (bei einer Laing z.B. würde ich Überhitzung befürchten). Prinzipiell würde ich sowas aber nicht (nur) über den Durchfluss machen, da spielt auch die Wärmeabgabefläche eine entscheidende Rolle. Ich komme mit meinem Passivkreislauf (und -s.o.- tendentiell höherer Heizleistung) nicht einmal auf 40 °C Wassertemperatur am warmen Ende (bei maximal 4 K weniger am kalten) und das bei ~30 l/h.
Wenn du gern bastelst könntest du dich natürlich an einer pumpenlosen, konvektionsgetriebenen Kühlung versuchen 

(Alternativ, wenn das ganze allein als Abwärmedemonstration dient und ein bißchen Geld dahinter steckt - oder ggf. dank Werbeeffekt ein Sponsoring denkbar wäre: Deltatronic baut und verkauft passiv mittels Heatpipe gekühlte Systeme bis in die HD5800 Klasse. Die geben ihre Wärme primär über einen großen Alu-Lamellenkühler auf der Rückseite ab, der sich gut als Standvorderseite eignen dürfte und bei der Wärmelast sicherlich mehr als nur Handwarm wird.)


----------



## rumor (17. September 2012)

Also ne moderne Hocheffizienzpumpe kann ich im Differenzdruck einstellen. Ab 1m stufenlos. Wenn die 0,1 Bar noch zu viel sind wird's per tacosetter geregelt. Wenn ich natürlich ne Wilo Geniax bekomm ist das alles Wurst, da kann ich alles direkt einstellen. An der stelle mach ich mir Null Gedanken. Mit den neuen Pumpen hab ich da schon schlimmeren Schabernack getrieben.
Derzeit geht es tatsächlich darum nen furz normalen Heizkörper zu verwenden. Hat auch den Hintergrund das ich mit wenig Aufwand variieren kann.
Ich glaub ich mach die Tage mal ne Skizze das du weist wie ich mir den Aufbau vorstelle.
Danke für die rege Beteiligung an meinen Wirren Gedankenspielen


----------



## Chris2109 (17. September 2012)

Wenn ich einen Nova 1080 für 9x120mm ausgelegt habe und mit bei aquatining die blende für 4x 180 bestelle, bekomm ich dann die 4 180er lüfter ohne weiteres drauf oder gibt es da Probleme mit den Gewinden?


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran wegen einen AGB mir scheint der von Aquacomputer zu gefallen der Aquatube glaube heist der aber da steht leider das er aus Alu gefertigt ist, diesen hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquatube silber Aquacomputer Aquatube silber 45034

sehe aber gerade jetzt gibt es ihn auch aus Pom da der AGB es mir angetan hat .

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Delrin schwarz Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Delrin schwarz 45148

Welche Firmen sind zu empfehlen für 5.25" AGBs aber im endeffekt ist der Aquatube sehr stabil da er ja aus einen ganzen Korpus gefertigt ist auser der Scheibe oben.
Muss mir überlegen welcher AGB für ein HTPC-Gehäuse da nicht viel Platz.
Danke dir für deine Hilfe und Antwort und wegen dem Aquatube aus Alu, ist der wenigstens von innen geschützt oder lieber die Finger davon lassen da bei mir kein Alu in denn Kreislauf soll, würde mich noch über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Alu-Aquatube ist auch innen aus Alu und ungeschützt (Eloxierung ist drauf, aber Eloxierung ist kein zuverlässiger Schutz - wie auch im Falle der Aquatube diverse Fälle bewiesen haben). Also entweder die Delrin (oder die schweinteure CU) Variante, oder was in Richtung Aquabox. (die würde ich rein subjektiv für 5,25" empfehlen, weil sie das einzige Exemplar am Markt zu sein schein, bei dem der Hersteller darüber nachgedacht hat, wie man den AGB beim Füllen rausziehen soll -> optionale Magnethalterung)



rumor schrieb:


> Also ne moderne Hocheffizienzpumpe kann ich im Differenzdruck einstellen. Ab 1m stufenlos. Wenn die 0,1 Bar noch zu viel sind wird's per tacosetter geregelt.



Meine Eheim1046 hat eine maximale Förderhöhe von 1,3 m und pumpt damit immer noch viel zu viel für deine Pläne 
Zudem sind meine Radiatoren sehr restriktiv (ohne die komme ich ~auf das Doppelte), deine Heizung dagegen wird im Vergleich zu Wakühlkörpern fast ein bodenloses Loch sein, in dem das Wasser von alleine verschwindet.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Alu-Aquatube ist auch innen aus Alu und ungeschützt (Eloxierung ist drauf, aber Eloxierung ist kein zuverlässiger Schutz - wie auch im Falle der Aquatube diverse Fälle bewiesen haben). Also entweder die Delrin (oder die schweinteure CU) Variante, oder was in Richtung Aquabox. (die würde ich rein subjektiv für 5,25" empfehlen, weil sie das einzige Exemplar am Markt zu sein schein, bei dem der Hersteller darüber nachgedacht hat, wie man den AGB beim Füllen rausziehen soll -> optionale Magnethalterung)


 
Ja über denn habe ich auch schon nach gedacht vorallem die Optik stimmt und von der Farbe her passt er perfekt bloss Qualität kostet halt.
Denke aber das es der Aquatube wird oder eben der Aquabox beide sind fürs HTPC-Projekt perfekt geeignet.
Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe jetzt weis ich welchen bzw. welche von denn beiden ich nehmen werde, danke noch mal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## rumor (18. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hier mal meine hochprofessionelle Skizze ala´5 Minuten Paint 

So in etwa geistert die Sache in meinem Kopf rum...
Die Zahlen sind meine derzeitigen Ideen für den Ausgleichsbehälter.
Den Test obs geht werd ich ohne PC machen. Als CPU/GPU Ersatz nehm ich nen Halogenstrahler 

Ist bei meiner Überlegung (Skizze) was drin was man so nicht machen kann? Sollte ich die Pumpe lieber ins Warme setzen und einen Filter vor und nach dem Heizkörper verwenden (dadurch könnt ich gleich 2 zeigen  )

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die Pumpe hinter den Filter setzen - warum die Mechanik unnötig mit Dreck belasten?

Tests mit Halogenstrahlern kann ich mir wenig sinnvoll vorstellen und es besteht auch kein Grund dafür.


----------



## BlackX (19. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal haben die EKWB ins Gehirn geschissen!
Wie ******* sieht denn bitte das neue "Designe" aus! Mir kommt gleich die Wurst.
Da sehen ja 70 er Jahre DDR Tapeten besser aus.
Und diese bescheuerte Milchglas optik, ich will da durch gucken!
Jetzt gibt's ja nicht mal mehr Alternativen mit durchsichtigem Plexi!
Und wie Kake sind die Anschlüsse der VGA-Blocks nur von unten und mit Adapter von der Seite.

Zum glück hab ich mein zeug noch kurz vor der Umstellung gekauft, nur bei ner neuen Graka wird's blöd.


----------



## Chris2109 (19. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde demnächst mein System etwas aufrüsten und wollte mal eure Meinung hören, ob meine hpps plus dafür ausreicht!?

CPU Kühler
GPU Kühler
360 EKWB
240 Slim Magicool
Nova 1080
AGB 




MfG


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mein System etwas aufrüsten und wollte mal eure Meinung hören, ob meine hpps plus dafür ausreicht!?


 An der Stelle hätte ich eigentlich schon aufhören können zu lesen.
Eine HPPS Plus reicht für so ziemlich alles was man sich ausdenken kann.

Wenn du einen extrem Durchflussabhängigen Kühler hast kannst du vielleicht noch 1-2k mit einer Laing raus holen, ausreichend ist die Pumpe aber auf jeden Fall.

@BlackX: Kannst du bitte trotzdem deinen Tonfall etwas zügeln? Es ist ja nicht so als gäbe es nur EK.


----------



## Benten (19. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @BlackX: Kannst du bitte trotzdem deinen Tonfall etwas zügeln? Es ist ja nicht so als gäbe es nur EK.


 
Sehe ich genauso!
Und glaubst du wirklich das EK das einfach aus Spaß gemacht hat? Ich denke nämlich schon, dass es mittlerweile genügend WaKüler gibt, zu denen auch ich zähle, die die neuen Anschlüsse an den Grafikkartenblocks begrüßen!
Und die Milchglasoptik lässt viel mehr Möglichkeiten zur homogenen Ausleuchtung zu! Ich finde so wie du sie beschrieben hast sehen sie überhaupt nicht aus! 
Ganz im Gegenteil:
Damit beweist EK mal Mut zur Veränderung! 

Ich habe noch eine Frage bezüglich der Koolance Schnellkupplungen:

Es gibt ja mehrere Versionen, also VL2, VL3 und VL4, sowie jede nochmal mit dem Zusatz N. Ich habe nun sehr günstig Schnellkupplungen der Version VL4 mit G1/4 Zoll Anschluss angeboten bekommen und wollte fragen ob die nicht sogar besser sind als die hier überall empfohlenen VL3N, denn meines Kenntnisstands nach entscheidet die Zahl doch über den Durchmesser oder? 
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann!


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Kringeldesign hat Eddy sich und seiner Firma  meiner Einschätzung nach zumindest im Consumer-Markt keinen Gefallen getan. Auch das mit dem matten Plexiglas wird sich voraussichtlich noch rächen. Obwohl das neue Design von vielen boykottiert wird, weil es einfach weder den Massengeschmack trifft noch ein Trendsetter ist, verkauft EK wohl noch genug, dass das Design nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zurückgezogen werden müsste. Was ich viel schlimmer finde, ist die aber Tatsache, dass die Kühler immer weniger komplex werden und weithin sichtbar nur noch auf geringen Fertigungsaufwand hin optimiert werden, was sich jedoch weder im Preis noch im Service niederschlägt. Es ist letztlich eine versteckte Preiserhöhung - da würde ich mir eine ehrliche noch eher bieten lassen. Zwar versucht natürlich jeder mit geringem Aufwand Geld zu machen, aber ich finde hier ist man einen Schritt zu weit gegangen - Die Teile sind jetzt nicht nur billig zu fertigen sondern sie sehen imo auch billig aus. 


@Benten:
Ein großer Durchmesser ist nicht per se besser! Abgesehen davon wirken die VL4(N) sehr klobig - passt in vielen Systemen optisch überhaupt nicht. 
Der Nachteil aller Varianten ohne "N" besteht jedoch darin, dass sie beim Kuppeln konstruktionsbedingt etwas Wasser verlieren. Dafür bauen die non-"N"-Varianten etwas kürzer und benötigen weniger Kraftaufwand beim kuppeln.
Die Varianten mit "N" kuppeln praktisch verlustfrei und bieten noch etwas weniger Strömungswiderstand als die non-"N" Varianten.


----------



## Benten (20. September 2012)

Morgen,

VJoe2max, da hast du wirklich Recht, das beobachte ich auch schon länger!
Aber leider ist das bei ziemlich allen Firmen heutzutage so und das nicht zuletzt durch die Kunden die den Endmarkt bestimmen 

Gilt ab heute nicht die Aktion bei AT? Wenn ja braucht man doch bestimmt nen Gutscheincode oder? Wenn ja, wo ist er zu finden?  Würde gerne für mein Projekt die nächste Charge bestellen. 

Zu den Schnellkupplungen:
Wenn ich sie günstig bekomme und kein Problem mit dem Verlieren von ein wenig Wasser Probleme habe, kann ich doch beruhigt zugreifen oder?
Ich verbaue die Schnellkupplungen eh im "Nicht-sichtbaren-Bereich" 
Und falls sie mir trotz alle dem nicht Zusagen, kann ich mir ja immer noch die VL3n holen


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowohl im Heft als auch dort -> Herbstrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige] findet man den Code.

Zu den Schnellkupplungen: Ja, kannst du.


----------



## turbosnake (20. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt überlege ich meine Bestellung noch mal neu zu machen, nur ob sich das für knapp 10€ loht?


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne kurze Frage:


Sind meine Temps für ne WaKü in Ordnung?


GTX 680 @ 30min Furmark 38 Grad (Denke schon sehr gut).


Aber irgendwie kommt mir die temp meines 2600K (@4,6GHz at 1.36 Volt) n bissl "hoch" vor. Is nach der halben Stunde Core Damage bei den Kernen: 54°,56°,57°,55°

Furmark und Coredamage liefen gleichzeitig. Wundere mich über die Temps ein wenig, weil ich doch eigentlich meine eine sehr gute WaKü zu haben. Sry, dass ichs hier poste. Wollte nich noch n extra Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Benten (21. September 2012)

Auf die Sensoren der CPU kannst du dich nicht verlassen  Die Werte sind gut!
Kein Grund zur Sorge


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temps sind alle im grünen bereich.


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok. Wunderte mich nur, weil ich n 360er und 2 1080er Novas habe


----------



## Benten (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht im Ernst oder?
Für die Hardware würde ein Nova mehr als ausreichen! 
Aber kenn ich auch zu gut 
LG

EDIT: Dafür sind die Sachen noch zu warm


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja irgendwie dachte ich mir das schon. Für soviel Fläche is die CPU doch echt zu warm oder?? Lüfter laufen zwar auf 5 Volt aber soviel duerfte das doch nich ausmachen oder? Dass die Temps im grünen Bereich sind weiß ich ja, aber es macht mich halt so stutzig, dass ich bei der Fläche so schlechte temps habe


----------



## Benten (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wichtig ist natürlich deine Umgebungstemperatur 
An ihr orientiert sich alles!
Deine Graka ist mehr als in Ordnung, ich habe unter Last mit meinen GTX 470 47-50°.
Aber der Prozessor kannst du dich nicht auf die Werte verlassen, am zuverlässigsten ist dort die Wassertemperatur zu messen 
Damit wirst du sehen das du schon gute Temperaturen hast 
LG


----------



## InQontrol (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
habe ne kurze Frage welche Tüllen und Schläuche könnt ihr mir empfehlen bei dieser Wakü....
Aquacomputer Aquastream Xt Advance 12 v
Phobya G-Changer 240 radiator[FONT=&quot]
4x Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent      1500rpm
1x Phobya G-Silent 12
Aquacomputer Aquabox Professional 
Evga GTX580 SC Aquacomputer Aquagrafx 580
[/FONT]Ek Water Blocks 140 Radiator
Aquacomputer Filter 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ist meine erste Wakü.
Alles hat g 1/4 anschlüsse.
Aber welche Tüllen für die g 1/4 könnt ihr empfehlen und welchen Schlauch dazu?

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo kann dir das Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - silber vernickelt 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - silber vernickelt 62124 empfehlen, habe sie selber im Einsatz.
Als Schlauch habe ich diesen hier im Einsatz Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59194 , finde ihn aber schon fast zu weich.

Ansonsten kann ich dir 13/10, als größe empfehlen, da die AS XT von einem größeren Lachdurchmesser profitiert. Bei weniger Frequenz gleicher Durchsatz, wie bei 11/8 mit etwas höher Frequenz.


----------



## InQontrol (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke für den Tipp.
Habe noch eine Frage lohnt es sich bei den Sachen die ich schon habe noch einen Aquacomputer Aquaero mir zu holen? 
Ende des Jahres wird noch die neue Cpu eingebunden in die Wakü sockel 2011


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bummsbirne:
Wenn ich mal meine semi-fachkundige Meinung dazuschreiben darf:
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass du deine Radiatorfläche vergrößern kannst wie du willst, deine CPU-Temperaturen werden nicht runtergehen.
Irgendwann ist nun mal nicht mehr die Radiatorfläche verantwortlich für die Core-Temperaturen, sondern deine Spannung. Aber da scheint hier irgendwie keiner drauf zu achten hab ich das Gefühl 
Mir kommen nicht deine Temperaturen zu hoch vor, sondern eher deine Übertaktung. Ich würde vielleicht (wenn die Leistung eines i7's nicht ausreichend sein sollte) mal versuchen, ein schonenderes OC-Profil zu suchen; ich würde 200MHz weniger und dafür (sage einfach mal) 0.15V weniger eher zusagen als den Prozessor so zu quälen. Für Benchmarks in Ordnung... aber 24/7 muss es vermutlich nicht sein...
Oder was machst du, dass du einen so flotten Prozessor auslastest?


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Okay danke für den Tipp.
> Habe noch eine Frage lohnt es sich bei den Sachen die ich schon habe noch einen Aquacomputer Aquaero mir zu holen?
> Ende des Jahres wird noch die neue Cpu eingebunden in die Wakü sockel 2011



Was erhoffst du dir vom Aquaero?
Aquaero ist eine Steuerzentrale, für Lüfter oder eine Pumpe, die anhand der angeschlossenen Temperaturfühler das ganze steuert.

So fragen sind schwer zu beantworten ich, man weis ja nicht was du für Vorstellungen hast in Zukunft mit deiner Wakü.

Das Aquaero ist auf jeden Fall eine schöne Spielerei.

Ich habe ja die AS XT Ultra und kann mir dadurch das Aquaero sparen.


----------



## InQontrol (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also nimmt sich die Ultra Version zum Aquaero nicht viel? Weil das Update kostet mich 15€ auf die Ultra Version und das Aquaero 120€. Im Endeffekt will ich eine Wakü die Cpu Sockel 2011 schön kalt hält und eine Graka, vllt noch die rams mehr nicht, aber wie man sieht nicht alles vom billigsten.Klar würde ich gerne Die Temperatur vor und nach den Radiatoren sehen und die Fördermenge. Also Aquastream als ultra mit durchflusssensor ist genau so geeignet wie die Aquaero?


----------



## Benten (21. September 2012)

Mit der Aquastream hast du aber keine Überwachung und Notabschaltung beispielsweise 
Mit dem Aquaero kannst du auch LEDs steuern anhand der Temperatur, kannst verschiedene Profile für zum Beispiel LAN, Office Betrieb, und 3D erstellen, die es dann an die Gegebenheit anpasst und immer deinen Ansprüchen entsprechend kühlt !
Ich kann dir nur zum Aquaero Raten und wenn's Nur die lt ist 
Lg


----------



## santos (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast Du gegen das AE5 LT, hat kein Display, aber brauch man das? Dafür ist der Preis gut 59€. Kostet der Umbau nicht auch so um die 30 € ?


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Also nimmt sich die Ultra Version zum Aquaero nicht viel? Weil das Update kostet mich 15€ auf die Ultra Version und das Aquaero 120€. Im Endeffekt will ich eine Wakü die Cpu Sockel 2011 schön kalt hält und eine Graka, vllt noch die rams mehr nicht, aber wie man sieht nicht alles vom billigsten.Klar würde ich gerne Die Temperatur vor und nach den Radiatoren sehen und die Fördermenge. Also Aquastream als ultra mit durchflusssensor ist genau so geeignet wie die Aquaero?



wie gesagt es kommt auf deine Ansprüche drauf an.

Manche sagen du sollst sie dir holen und andere haben andere Ansprüche und brauchen die nicht.

Ich komme mit meiner Ultra Version super zurecht. Habe 2 Temperaturen die ich auslesen kann und kann einen Durchflußsensor anschließen und meine Lüfter, die ich anhand der Wassertemperatur steuern kann. Was will man mehr? Für meine Zwecke reicht es vollkommen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Mit der Aquastream hast du aber keine Überwachung und Notabschaltung beispielsweise
> 
> Lg


 klar hast du ne überwachung.temps und durchfluss (mit dfm) kannst auslesen und wenn du die lüfter mit integrierst kannst alles regeln.ein signal kannst auch aufs mainboard legen und so einen alarm auslösen lassen.mir ist das aquero zu teuer ,ich brauch das nicht wirklich.wenn dann die lt version.

edit: tomcat war schneller...^^


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Benten schrieb:


> Mit der Aquastream hast du aber keine Überwachung und Notabschaltung beispielsweise
> Mit dem Aquaero kannst du auch LEDs steuern anhand der Temperatur, kannst verschiedene Profile für zum Beispiel LAN, Office Betrieb, und 3D erstellen, die es dann an die Gegebenheit anpasst und immer deinen Ansprüchen entsprechend kühlt !
> Ich kann dir nur zum Aquaero Raten und wenn's Nur die lt ist
> Lg


 
Man hat hier keine Notabschaltung das stimmt, aber man kann bei Ultra Version die Aquasuite so einstellen, sollte die Pumpe mal stehen bleiben oder der Durchfluß gestört sein, dass das Tachosignal unterbrochen wird und das MB einen Warnton ausgibt. So was hat man auch wenn der CPU-Lüfter stehen bleibt.

LEDs zusteuern weis ich nicht ob das jeder braucht, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> ein signal kannst auch aufs mainboard legen und so einen alarm auslösen lassen.mir ist das aquero zu teuer ,ich brauch das nicht wirklich.
> 
> edit: tomcat war schneller...^^



Damit warst du schneller


----------



## Elvis3000 (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


----------



## InQontrol (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die anregung mit der aquaero  lt gefälltmir der unterschied ist nur das nicht vorhandene Display?
darauf kann ich getrost verzichten...
habe gerad enoch ne aquaero 4 gefunden die hat nen display und ist fast genaus so teuer wie die aquaero 5 lt....
was ist technisch gesehen die bessere variante?


----------



## DjTomCat (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*InQontrol* ich kann dir das Thema noch empfehlen wenn du mehr Lüfter ansteuern musst, als wie nur 1-2, wenn du dich für die Ultra Version entscheiden solltest.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/90458-inqontrol.htmlhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ueftersteuerung-oder-aquastream-xt-ultra.html


----------



## InQontrol (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen dank werde ich mir mal direkt angucken.
Also ich hab minimum 3 Lüfter die angesteuert werden müssen plus die Obdie 2-3 neuer die noch dazu kommen könnten.
Deswegen wäre vllt Aquaero doch ne Option aber jetzt schwanke ich zwischen Aquaero 4 oder aquaero 5 lt und da brauche ich ja trotzdem den poweramp sowie ich das verstehe?


----------



## DjTomCat (22. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Vielen dank werde ich mir mal direkt angucken.
> Also ich hab minimum 3 Lüfter die angesteuert werden müssen plus die Obdie 2-3 neuer die noch dazu kommen könnten.
> Deswegen wäre vllt Aquaero doch ne Option aber jetzt schwanke ich zwischen Aquaero 4 oder aquaero 5 lt und da brauche ich ja trotzdem den poweramp sowie ich das verstehe?


 
Hier ist noch ein Datenblatt wo du die unterscheide sehen kannst. http://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/aquaero_5_deu.pdf

Aquaero ist mit 1,65A pro Kanal belastbar das heißt 1,65A x 12V = 19,8 Watt pro Kanal, aber auf den vier Anschlüssen solltest darf nicht mehr als wie 5A Belastung haben 60 Watt ist max.

Du musst nachschauen wieviel Watt deine Lüfter verbrauchen, aber in der Regel sollte die Leistung des Aquaero ausreichen.


----------



## santos (22. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei der AE4 kann es zu Problemen kommen, wenn man die falsche Hardware hat. Das Teil mag einige MB's nicht. AE5 ist moderner hat in Verbindung mit der Software, viel mehr Möglichkeiten und läuft unproblematisch. Die Software für AE4 ist die 4.72 und die der AE5 die 2012. Kann kostenlos von AC geladen werden. Die Herstellerangaben bei Lüfter ist nicht immer genau, da sollte man einen etwas größeren Spielraum lassen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> bei der AE4 kann es zu Problemen kommen, wenn man die falsche Hardware hat. Das Teil mag einige MB's nicht.


Für dieses Problem (für welches die Hersteller der Chips/Mainboards verantwortlich sind) gibt es eine Abhilfe von Aqua Computer.


----------



## InQontrol (22. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DjTomCat
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Link.

Habe mich jetzt für die Aquaero 5 als LT Version entschieden kann getrost auf das Display verzichten.
Bestellung ist jetzt für die Tüllen und den Schlauch sind raus gegangen.

1 x Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gemischt black nickel                  	 
                        3 x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel                  	 
                        1 x Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml                  	 
                        1 x Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 3,                  	 
                        1 x Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel


----------



## Chris2109 (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Huhu Jungs&mädels,

ich bekomme nächste woche meine Nova1080 und bin derzeiot noch am grübeln wie ich es mit der Einbindung mache. 

Zunächst hatte ich vor, ihn per Schnellkupplung einfach einzubinden und die Kupplungen aber so anzubringen, dass ich die WaKü auch ohne nova laufen lassen kann und einfach die Kupplungen miteinander verbinde.

nun ist mir jedoch die Idee gekommen, 2 T-Stücken einzusetzen und einen Kugelhahn dazwischen zu bauen und die Schnellkupplungen dann einheitlich und fest im Gehäuse zu verbauen.

Meint ihr, dass kann funktionieren oder ist der Durchfluss durch den Kugelhahn zu gering?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum besseren verständnis hab ich euch mal noch eine Grafik angehangen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird schon funktionieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist die übliche Methode wenn du nicht zwei zusätzliche Schnellkupplungshälften für einen Bypass nutzen willst. Ob der Kugelhahn sich messbar auf den Durchfluss auswirkt, hängt vom Kugelhahn und vom bisherigen Durchflussniveau ab. Mehr als der Nova wird aber auch ein Kugelhahn mit geringem Innendurchmesser nicht ausmachen.

Wenn du ein Kugelhahn mit großen Querschnitt haben willst, bist du mit diesem gut bedient: Klick


----------



## Chris2109 (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre dies dann der passende Warenkorb?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Wollte mit den Doppelnippel die T-Stücken und den Kugelhahn direkt fest verbinden und die 4 Tüllen für die 4 Schlauchanschlüsse an den T-Stücken


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solltest vllt. noch was für die Anbindung der T-Stücke an die Rückwand rein nehmen (weiter Doppelnippel und Schottdurchführungen z.B.)

Evtl. wäre dann aber die Investition in zwei zusätzliche Schnellkupplungshälften zur Realisierung eines Bypass dann bald billiger.


----------



## Chris2109 (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe bereits 2 VL3N Schnellkupplungen mit Tülle und Schottverschraubung, diese wollte ich dann in die Rückwand einbringen.

Bei meinem Freund haben wir es so gebaut, das wir im Hinfluss den M-Stecker verbaut haben und im Rückfluss den W-Stecker. Somit kann man den Nova abnehmen und steckt die Kupplungen an beiden Enden einfach zusammen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Warenkorb: Die gewählten G1/4" Nippel sind nicht drehbar. Es sollte aber ein drehbarer dabei sein (ggf. sogar ein SLI-Verbinder, damit man leichte Fehler im Lochabstand der Rückwand ausgleichen kann), sonst ist es ~ Zufall, in welchem Winkel die T-Stücke zueinander stehen, wenn alle vier Verbindungen (T-Stück->Nippel->Kugelhahn->Nippel->T-Stück) fest gezogen sind. Die Chancen, dass sie in einer Ebene liegen, dürften wohl so bei 1:5 bis 1:10 liegen (je nachdem, wie fest man gerne anziehen möchte)


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben recht dicke Dichtungen - da hat man auf beiden Seiten Spielraum für einen halben Gewindegang, ohne die Dichtwirkung zu verlieren  (zumindest wenn´s die noch so sind wie vor paar Jahren).



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits 2 VL3N Schnellkupplungen mit  Tülle und Schottverschraubung, diese wollte ich dann in die Rückwand  einbringen.


Auch mit Schottverschraubung an der Kupplung braucht du aber noch zwei zusätzliche Doppelnippel . Sowohl die T-Stücke als auch die Schotten haben ja Innengewinde.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0beee322240cfa00c0a24166ab5eb5aa


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die kriegst du aber nur sehr schwer dicht - würde ich so nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Da bräuchte man außerdem noch Teflondichtband (was grundsätzlich nicht der Hit ist in einer Wakü).


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Da bräuchte man außerdem noch Teflondichtband (was grundsätzlich nicht der Hit ist in einer Wakü).


Wenn man das Teflonband/schnur richtig verwendet, kommt nichts in den Kreislauf. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch "Gewindekleber".


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist imho aber keine saubere Lösung und an zwei zusätzlichen Doppelnippeln sollte es denke ich nicht scheitern.


----------



## santos (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei einem T-Stück, ist der abzweigende Weg genau so stark unter Druck wie der Hauptweg oder stellt sich da irgendwann eine Druckminderung ein? Wie hoch wird der Durchflussverlust durch ein T-Stück oder ist das nicht messbar, anders gefragt, gibt es überhaupt diesen Verlust?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2012)

Der Unterschied sollte kaum bis nicht messbar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die haben recht dicke Dichtungen - da hat man auf beiden Seiten Spielraum für einen halben Gewindegang, ohne die Dichtwirkung zu verlieren  (zumindest wenn´s die noch so sind wie vor paar Jahren).



Die Dichtungen sind bei meinem normal dick (also nicht so dünn, wie bei manchen imho schlechten Anschlüssen), aber so wie ich diese T-Stücke und insbesondere auch den Absperrhahn kenne, wir deren Gewindeansatz angesenkt sein. Bei meinem eigenen Kugelhahn hatte ich deswegen, trotz Anschluss mit gleich dickem Dichtring, letztlich bis Metal-auf-Metal angezogen. Für die Dichtigkeit wäre vermutlich nicht ganz so viel nötig gewesen, aber ich würde von <10° Spielraum im Worst Case ausgehen, zumal das ganze ja auch eine gewisse Eigenfestigkeit mit sich bringen soll und Reibung baut sich erst auf, wenn der Dichtring unter Druck steht. Deswegen meine Überschlagsrechnung: 4*10° Spiel = 40° Verstellbereich, 180° Gegenrichtung geht auch -> von denkbaren 360° sind 80° zuverlässig abgedeckt. Ob die gewünschte Richtung darunter ist oder in einer der anderen Quadranten liegt, ist Glückssache und hängt davon ab, wo der erste Gewindegang jeweils anfängt.



santos schrieb:


> bei einem T-Stück, ist der abzweigende Weg genau so stark unter Druck wie der Hauptweg oder stellt sich da irgendwann eine Druckminderung ein? Wie hoch wird der Durchflussverlust durch ein T-Stück oder ist das nicht messbar, anders gefragt, gibt es überhaupt diesen Verlust?


 
Logischerweise sollte der so groß sein, wie bei einem 90° Winkel.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Dichtungen sind bei meinem normal dick (also nicht so dünn, wie bei manchen imho schlechten Anschlüssen), aber so wie ich diese T-Stücke und insbesondere auch den Absperrhahn kenne, wir deren Gewindeansatz angesenkt sein. Bei meinem eigenen Kugelhahn hatte ich deswegen, trotz Anschluss mit gleich dickem Dichtring, letztlich bis Metal-auf-Metal angezogen. Für die Dichtigkeit wäre vermutlich nicht ganz so viel nötig gewesen, aber ich würde von <10° Spielraum im Worst Case ausgehen, zumal das ganze ja auch eine gewisse Eigenfestigkeit mit sich bringen soll und Reibung baut sich erst auf, wenn der Dichtring unter Druck steht. Deswegen meine Überschlagsrechnung: 4*10° Spiel = 40° Verstellbereich, 180° Gegenrichtung geht auch -> von denkbaren 360° sind 80° zuverlässig abgedeckt. Ob die gewünschte Richtung darunter ist oder in einer der anderen Quadranten liegt, ist Glückssache und hängt davon ab, wo der erste Gewindegang jeweils anfängt.


Im blödesten Fall kombiniert man sie halt anders - so dass die man nahe am gewünschten Wickel ist und nutzt dann den Spielraum den die Dichtungen bieten. 
Zur allergrößten Not nimmt man an einer Stelle noch ne dickere Dichtung nehmen, aber das wird nicht nötig sein. Im allergrößten Notfall kann man auch einfach ein Innnengewinde (vorzugsweise am T-Stück) einen halbe etwas abschleifen - so kriegt man es auf jeden Fall in die richtige Position. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man das bei vier Verbindungen ohne drehbaren Doppelnippel nicht dicht kriegt ist aber auch ohne solche Maßnahmen sehr gering, weil man eben viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten hat, die auch deine Rechnung mit mehr Spielraum ausstatten .

@santos: Krümmerverluste im Allgemeinen, egal ob in T-Stücken und 90°-Winkeln, fallen in einer normal dimensionierten Wakü nicht nennenswert ins Gewicht. Das spielt im Regelfall keine messbare geschweige denn eine relevante Rolle, wenn man nicht den ganzen Kreislauf damit zuballert und Winkel oder T-Stücke mit extrem engen Querschitten oder Abrisskanten einsetzt.


----------



## haudegen16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand kurz helfen? und zwar geht es um mein geplantes system:
i5 3570k
4x4 gb corsair vengeance 1866er blau
asus hd 7970 referenz
asrock z77 extreme 4
das alles soll in einem aerocool xpredator black platz finden, jetzt habe ich auch (nach euerer Anleitung eine Wakü zusammengestellt , siehe Bild, und hab vor diese Lüfter einzusetzen.
3x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm für den Radiator oben im Case
1x Bitfenix Spectre 230mm für die Seitenwand
2x Bitfenix Spectre 140mm für den Boden und die Rückwand im Case

Jetzt zu meiner Frage, ich hab gelesen man könnte zum Radiator oben im Case noch einen in der Front machen, da wäre Platz für einen 200mm Lüfter, hättet ihr da was passendes für mich?
Bin noch relativer Neuling im Bereich der Wasserkühlung, aber wenn ich mir ein komplett (mit allem drum und drann) neues System zusammenstelle, wollte ich auch mal Wakü ausprobieren.

Wollte das System halt so kühl wie möglich und leise wie möglich (in meinem Preisrahmen ca 400€ für Wakü (CPU + GPU) klar wenn jetzt nochn Front Radiator dazu kommt ists etwas teurer aber wenn man dafür um einiges Mehrleistung bekommt ist das verkraftbar.

Ich lieste hier einfach mal meine Config auf (Achtung da ist alles bei Maus Tasta etc.) So hab ich mir mein System vorgestellt gehabt. Wakü Konfiguration siehe Bild unten. (im Warenkorb steht noch GTX 670 Kühler drinn weil erst eine GTX 670 geplant war, wird natürlich in HD 7970 geändert xD)

Vll Habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tipps für mich was ich noch verbessern kann. Preislich dachte ich so an 2500€

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL9 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ16GX3M4A1866C9B)
1 x ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 System
1 x ASUS HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHJ0-U0UAY0YZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
3 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"
1 x Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
1 x Razer Naga Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00280100-R3G1)
3 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP) Radiator Lüfter
2 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025B-RP) Heck und Bottom Lüfter
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-20020B-RP) Front Lüfter
1 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 230mm (BFF-BLF-23030B-RP) Seitenlüfter
1 x AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Samson Go Mic, USB

Das ist der PC


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier noch einmal eine Überarbeitete Version:

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL9 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ16GX3M4A1866C9B)
1 x ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 System
1 x ASUS HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHJ0-U0UAY0YZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
3 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"
1 x Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
1 x Razer Naga Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00280100-R3G1)
5 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP) Radiatorlüfter 3x oben 2x vorne
6 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025B-RP) Gehäuselüfter 1x hinten 1x unten 4x seite
1 x AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Samson Go Mic, USB

und die wasserkühlung noch dazu, ich hoffe das mit der wasserkühlung ist richtig so und ich habe nichts vergessen oder so. wenn ja bitte drauf hinweisen. ps. wollte soweit es geht alles im gehäuse verstauen.

pps: hab den 3pin molex auf 9x 3pin molex genommen weil ich somit die lüfter dann alle kontrollieren wollte, so war es zumindest geplant, am mainboard ist nur ein pwn für lüfter drann^^
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Kleine Frage, eig ist doch bis auf die Pumpe alles im Gehäuse oder dann kann man die doch bestimmt auch ins Gehäuse tun oder nicht? Somit wäre dann ja alles im Gehäuse verstaut wie geplant


----------



## Chris2109 (24. September 2012)

Warum soll die Pumpe nicht ins Gehäuse passen? Je nach Platz und Bastelkunst passt die eig immer in die Gehäuse 


Bedenke nur, dass du trotz 9-Fach Adapter nicht einfach alle Lüfter ans mainboard oder die aquastream hängen kannst! Die Gesamtleistung der Lüfter ist viel zu hoch und wurde dir bei beiden Komponenten die Platinen brutzeln 

Für solche geschichten empfehle ich:
Entweder       http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...computer-aquaero-5-LT-USB-Fan-Controller.html
oder
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Kaze-Q-12-Lueftersteuerung-silver::16900.html


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und mit dem scythe kaze q 12 brauch ich ja dann eig nicht mehr das verteilerkabel oder?, also das 3pin auf 9x 3pin, sehe ich doch richtig das ich dann einfach alle 9 an das scythe hängen kann und das die lüftersteuerung dann in ein Laufwerkslot kommt.


----------



## Chris2109 (24. September 2012)

Genau, du kannst aber auch die lüftet radiatorweise bündeln. Also 3x120 vom 360er auf einen Kanal,2x120 von 240 usw mit y- Kabel oder 3er Verteiler


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte mir überlegt ob ich umsteige auf einen
AeroCool Strike-X ST schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mit 9er radiator , geht das das ich das dann an der seite anbringe? vll wollt ich das mit dem strike x control panel mache, kann ich da auch die 9 lüfter vom radiator zusammentun auf ein kanal?

bzw bei dem gehäuse ist ne lüftersteuerung bei, 3 kanal, kann ich dann was weiß ich die 120er zusammenschließen (10) die 140er zusammenschließen (3) und die 200er zusammenschließen (5)

wollt gern dann das maximum aus dem pc holen deshalb auch gehäuselüfter damit auch wirklich gar nichts mehr warm werden kann da drinn ^^


----------



## Chris2109 (24. September 2012)

Wenn du eine wakü hast dann reicht es wenn du zusätzlich zu den Radiator Lüftern 2 Gehäuselufter hast, vorne 1 rein und hinten 1 raus für den airflow das reicht und die Gehäusesteuerungen schaffen in der Regel nicht leid Leistung welche deine lüfter brauchen und wurden ebenfalls durhschmoren


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es nicht möglich ist, mehrere Gutscheine für eine Bestellung bei aquatuning einzulösen?
Habs gerade versucht und er nimmt immer nur einen an..


----------



## ConCAD (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Benten: i.d.R. sind bei Aquatuning mehrere Rabatte nicht kombinierbar.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja grad auch gesehen das große Gehäuse mit 1080er Radiator wäre weit über dem was ich ausgeben wollte. Also hoffe ich das es so geht.

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-10-28 (DDR3-2133) (F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH)
1 x ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x Microlab SOLO 7C 2.0 System
1 x ASUS HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHJ0-U0UAY0YZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
3 x LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23"
1 x LG Electronics CH10LS28, SATA, bulk schonmal für die Zukunft BD Player^^ Brenner braucht man ja eh nicht^^
1 x Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
1 x Razer Naga Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00280100-R3G1)
4 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP) Radiatorlüfter
2 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 140x140x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-14025B-RP) Back & Bottom.
2 x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 230mm (BFF-BLF-23030B-RP) Front & Top
1 x AeroCool XPredator Black Edition mit Sichtfenster
1 x TP-Link TL-WDN4800, 450Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
1 x Samson Go Mic, USB

Ich weiß ich weiß ^^ 2 Lüfter reichen aber die 2 Lüfter zusätzlich machen den Kohl auch nicht fett^^ (~15€)
Bei den Ram hab ich 8gb 2133er genommen, laut Computerbase soll man bei Neukauf lieber auf 1866er bzw 2133er gehen soll.

Auch hier ist es geplant den Radiator am Seitenteil zu installieren, hoffe das geht, und wenn nicht könnt ihr mir sagen was noch fehlt.
Hier nun noch der Link für die Wakü, hoffe da ist alles richtig, auch hier wenn irgendwas falsch ist bitte drauf hinweisen und sagen was richtig zu machen ist.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Hoffe es ist alles richtig und passend^^


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Kleiner Tipp:
Den Radiator gibt es glaub ich zweimal auf dem Marktplatz angeboten  Kammst da also nochmal Geld sparen


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja erstmal gings darum ob alles so passt^^


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Der Radiator kann aber bei der Hardware knapp werden, denn der Radiator schafft über den Daumen gepeilt 400Watt.
Wenn man nun die Verlustleistung des i7 und der 7970 betrachtet, dann kann es gerade so reichen, aber für OC ist dann keine Reserve mehr da und ob's dann silent ist (auch ohne OC) ist die nächste Frage!
Ich hatte den Radiator auch und fand ihn aufgrund seiner Anordnung gut, doch ging es bei ihm zu Kosten des Durchflusses und dementsprechend der Lautstärke.
Ich kann nur raten, einen 1080 zu nehmen, dann hast du Reserven, Silent und für die Zukunft gesorgt!
Und zum 1080er, denn kriegst du zwar gebraucht aber wie neu zu fast demselben Preis wie den 480er 
Und ich würde anstatt der AS Ultra die As Standard nehmen und dann dazu als Lüftersteuerung das Aquaero 5 lt und die andere rauslassen! Glaub mir das Aquaero wird dich überzeugen


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ist aber nur n i5 drinn ne^^ und jetzt bin ich verwirrt^^ die einen sagen ein 360er reicht sogar und du sagst jetzt ein 480er wird eng^^

Ausserdem passt der 1080er leider nicht ins Gehäuse und 60€ mehr fürs Gehäuse + 30€ für die Lüfter + den Radi +50€ gegenüber dem 480er (wollt eig alles neu kaufen wegen Garantie und so) ergibt einen Aufpreis von 140€ und das ist weit über dem was ich ausgeben wollte^^ Bin jetzt schon etwas da drüber.^^

was ich höchsten noch machen könnte wäre mir ein 2x120 Radiator oben ins Gehäuse einzubauen. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob das passt. Angegeben ist das man oben einen 230er Lüfter reinpacken kann. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob man mit ein bisschen handwerklichem arbeiten das oben umbauen kann das da ein 2x120er Radiator reinpasst.

Oder eine Überlegung, das Seitenteil iwie zu bearbeiten und da einen 1080er dranmachen, aber auch da weiß ich nicht ob das Gehäuse dem dann Standhält wenn ich da einen 1080er Radiator an die Seite hänge, rein theoretisch sollte ja genügend platz vorhanden sein. wenn würde ich den Phobya Extreme 1080 nehmen da der nur 3kg wiegt, jetzt stellt sich halt die Frage ob die 0,8mm Stahl (daraus besteht die Seitenwand) das Gewicht aushalten.

Edit: Die 7970 hat eine OC TDP von 250W beim i5 find ich allerdings nur die Standard TDP und die sind bei 77 watt. Jetzt weiß ich halt nicht obs reicht oder nicht. Kann mir jemand die TDP von nem OCten 3570k sagen?


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Rechne mal mit 100 Watt  heißt also 350 Watt  Und um wirklich silent, also weitaus leiser als LuKü, zu kühlen rechne ich eher mit 50-75 Watt pro Lüfterplatz 

Edit: Zum Radiator: wie willst du den intern verbauen? :-O hab ich in Standardgehäusen noch nie gesehen  An der Seitenwand außen sollte gehen  Haben viele hier im Forum!

Als kleiner Vergleich:

Core i7 920 @ 4-4,2Ghz = 150-160 Watt
GTX 470 @800/1800 = 225 Watt
GTX 470 @800/1800 = 225 Watt

= 450 + 150-160 = ca. 600 Watt

Ich kühle derzeit noch mit 2 360ern,
Werde aber auf 2 480er (lange) und nen Nova aufrüsten 
Mir ist es mit den beiden 360ern eindeutig zu laut, selbst ohne OC war's noch genauso wie ne Standard LuKü


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja hab grad meinen warenkorb geändert jetzt siehts so aus.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

bei der pumpe muss es nicht die ultra sein da tuts auch die für 20 € weniger z.b^^ backplate tuts auch die für n 10er weniger ^^ usw und so kommt es zustande das ich 30€ weniger für nen größeren radiator hab^^
jetzt noch n bissl was am rechner einsparen , anderes mainboard z.B dann kann ich auch das strike_x_st_black nehmen da passt der radiator von innen rein und der tower hält das auch aus^^ wiegt ja auch schließlich selbst einiges^^


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Du willst den Radiator dann auf die von vorne aus gesehene Linke Seitenwand innen Montieren?
Hab ich noch nie gesehen nen Nova oder Mora intern..
Aber ansonsten sieht der Warenkorb schon gut aus 
Welche Lüfter verwendest du denn?
Vielleicht kann man da auch noch optimieren 
Spar dir lieber das Geld fürs Gehäuse und Bau ihn extern ans Gehäuse und Kauf dir zur vernünftigen Steuerung der Lüfter ne Aquaero lt würde ich sagen, dann kannst du daran auch die Pumpe überwachen 
Und hältst dir die Option zur Erweiterung mit Temperatursensoren offen 
Hab ich mich auch erst gefragt wozu ein Aquaerp, aber mittlerweile möchte ich es nicht mehr missen


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da kommen dann 9x BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-12025B-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland rein sollen leise aber leistungsfähig sein, und sind blau beleuchtet^^ alle meine lüfter haben blaue leds^^ mein rechner wird schwarz/blau^^

ich geh grad noch den rechner durch und guck was ich da sparen kann bin schon von 16gb auf 8 gb runter, reichen ja eig zum zocken locker und spart 40 € mainboard vom asrock z77 extreme 4 aufs ga z77 d3h auch wieder 20 €^^ nochn paar min dann hab ichs denke ich^^

Edit Aquatuning Warenkorb
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c65917e40f7219b8c37ed01f001db6ed

war ne falsche Lüftersteuerung drinn.^^


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Muss es denn unbedingt dieses Gehäuse sein?

Bleib beim kleinen, Pack den Radi an die Seitenwand und Spar das Geld lieber


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja muss^^ will das nähmlich von innen haben ^^


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal ne frage und zwar kann ich nicht auf den 1080 phobya 4x200/230 drauf packen statt 4x180? oder kennt ihr einen wo man 4x200/230 drauf packen kann? ich meine platz dafür ist ja eig wenn man sich das ausrechnet^^
4*120 = 1080 4x230 = 920

Edit: Kann ich http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13193_Phobya-Blende-Xtreme--400----HEXX---Black.html 2 mal auf den phobya xtreme 1080 packen?


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Du rechnest es da aber ein wenig falsch, denn 9x120 = 1080er

Aber du musst die Fläche rechnen, also 9x120x120= 129600mm^2

Im Vergleich: 4x230x230= 211600mm^2 Also deutlich größer als die Flöche des 1080er Radis!
Du kannst maximal 4x 180mm verwenden, denn die haben dieselbe Fläche wie die 9x120mm!

(180+180)=(120+120+120)=360, also die Kantenlänge des Novas!
Nur damit du weißt woher die Maße kommen


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ist mir grad auch eingefallen^^ <-- doof^^
jetzt frag ich mich grad ob ich Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator 35180 + Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nova Lfterblende 4x180mm Black Phobya Nova Lfterblende 4x180mm - Black 38232 oder dann gleich doch lieber Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator 35290 mit 4x200er nehmen soll.


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm nen MoRa3 9x140 und erfreu dich an Qualität und leistung, und vergiss den Nova ^^


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Die nehmen sich doch nicht viel und Preis-Leistung ist hier auch ein Aspekt, denn er hat ein begrenztes Budget  Daher ist der Nova gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## haudegen16 (24. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welcher nova^^ der 9x120 oder 4x200^^

Edit seh grad der 4x200er passt ja gar nicht... ins Gehäuse ohne das ich da rumbasteln muss also dann doch der 1080er


----------



## Benten (24. September 2012)

Der 1080


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. September 2012)

Empfehle trotzdem gern den MoRa, die paar Euro mehr sollten es einem Wert sein, hatte beide schon da und weiß weswegen der MoRa gegenüber dem Nova glänzt, Vorallem in Verarbeitung und Design. ^^


----------



## Benten (25. September 2012)

In Sachen Design lässt sich mehr als streiten 

Und Verarbeitung ist immer noch eine Frage dessen, ob der Radiator neu gekauft ist oder gebraucht! Aber du hast Recht, in diesem Belangen ist der Nova ein Quäntchen hinter dem Mora, da er aber dafür doch deutlich teurer ist und je nach Ausstattung nichtmal eine Blende dabei ist, und er ihn eh intern verbauen möchte, denke ich nicht das sich der Aufpreis lohnt!
Zumal er wie schon erwähnt ein begrenztes Budget hat, über jenes er jetzt schon drüber ist und am letzten Ende falschen Ende schon Abstriche macht 
Aber das muss er selbst entscheiden ob nun Mora oder Nova, denke beide haben Vor-/ aber auch Nachteile!
LG


----------



## N30S (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich die Tage meine Wakü neu verschlauchen werde/muss habe ich mal grob nen Plan gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts da Verbesserungsvorschläge oder passt das so?


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest den 240er zwischen Pumpe und 280er hängen, dann wäre die Verschlauchung etwas schöner. Wie es dann mit den Temps der 2. HD 7970 aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Unterschiede in der Wassertemperatur sollen aber sehr gering sein.


----------



## N30S (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War bis jetzt auch mein einziger Gedanke, allerdings könnte es in der Ecker etwas eng werden.
Ich fand es auch so am logischsten, da "Radi-Kühler-Radi-Kühler-Radi-Kühler", weil ja sonst die 2. Karte nur den Matsch der ersten abkriegen würde nur weiß ich nicht wie groß der Unterschied dabei ist.


----------



## Chris2109 (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AGB-Pumpe-Radi vorn-Radi 240 oben-CPU-Radi 360 draußen- Graka1-SLI/CF Verbinder-Graka 2-AGB

so würde ich es machen

Das Wasser im Kreislauf ist theoretisch an allen Stellen gleich warm, die 2. Karte ist maximal 1-2° wärmer, aber auch nur vielleicht, somit zu vernachlässigen


----------



## N30S (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das mit dem gleich warm hab ich noch nie Verstanden. Müsste das Wasser nicht vor dem radi ne ganze ecke wärmer sein und danach kühler?
Bei nem kühler genau anders herum?

Und gibt es vei gpu kühlern keine vorgeschriebene fließrichtung ( links rein rechts rauß) wie bei cpu kühlern?


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob es eine vorgeschriebene Fließrichtung gibt, kommt auf die Bauart an. Die gibt es auch bei CPU Kühlern nicht immer. Ob es sie bei GPU Kühlern gibt, weiß ich nicht, wenn es eine gibt, wird es aber dabei stehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ja das mit dem gleich warm hab ich noch nie Verstanden. Müsste das Wasser nicht vor dem radi ne ganze ecke wärmer sein und danach kühler?
> Bei nem kühler genau anders herum?


Das Wasser ist nach dem Radiator etwas kühler. Das Wasser fließt zu schnell um sich stark auf zuheizen.


----------



## N30S (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso dann werden die sagen wir 50 grad der karte auf mehrere meter wasser aufgeteilt somit fällt das nicht so ins gewicht...
Ich guck mal wie ichs mach brauche sowieso noch den kühler für die 2. karte


----------



## -Loki- (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängen die beiden Radis (280er und 360er) wirklich so dicht bei einander?
Wie ist dein geplanter Airflow?
Die Verschlauchung kannst du eigentlich machen wie du willst solange der AGB vor der Pumpe ist.
Es gibt nur ein paar Aspekte die das entlüften einfacher machen.
- AGB an höchster Stelle des Kreislaufes
- möglichs von unten nach oben verschlauchen

So wie es auf deinem Bild ist sehe ich die möglichkeit das sich Luft in den Radis sammelt .


----------



## N30S (25. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Hängen die beiden Radis (280er und 360er) wirklich so dicht bei einander?
> Wie ist dein geplanter Airflow?
> Die Verschlauchung kannst du eigentlich machen wie du willst solange der AGB vor der Pumpe ist.
> Es gibt nur ein paar Aspekte die das entlüften einfacher machen.
> ...



Sind etwa 8-10 cm entfernt
Ka denke alle lüfter nach unten

Wenn der AGB höher als die Pumpe ist reicht doch.
Entlüften hat bis jetzt immer geklappt zu not bisschen drehen^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so mal ne kurze frage, ich steige demnächst von meinem p5q-pro auf das Asrock Extreme 4 um.

Die spawakühler sind schonmal identisch laut cooling configurator.

bei der Sb wird mir der angegeben: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-ASUS NB/SB 4 Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-ASUS NB/SB 4 Acetal 15100
diagonaler Lochabstand: 55 mm

nun hab ich auf meiner Momentanen NB noch den Hängen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 5 Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 5 Acetal 15110
Lochabstand: 51,5 bis 64,5mm
das meiner ja Variabel ist müsste er vom Lochabstand her ja passen, nun wollte ich aber wissen ob evtl jemand weiß ob mein vorhander Kühler mit irgendwelchen bauteilen auf dem Extreme 4 zusammenstoßen würde?
oder ob da um die SB genug platz ist um den anzubringen, auf bildern sieht man das leider so schlecht.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um welches Asrock Extreme4 geht es denn? 890GX, 970, 990FX, P67, Z68, Z77 oder X79?


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. September 2012)

Z77 ist es ^^


----------



## Agr9550 (28. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze zwischen frage hat hier noch einer nen 19/13 schlauch verbaut bzw hatte mal einer ver. marken in der hand ?

geht mir darum: Ich will mein pvc schlauch beim nächsten umbau (2 monsta + mora ) wechseln 

Die frage is nur lohnt sich der aufpreis von 4euro pro meter,das einzige was mich an meinem schlauch (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC UV-aktiv blau 19/13mm (1/2" ID) (Alphacool) Schlauch PVC 19/13mm (1/2"ID) UV-aktiv Blue (Alphacool) EOL 59020)  zur zeit stört is das er im kalten zustand ned gerade biegefreundilich is ansonsten is er für sein preis ganz gut (klar biegste keine engen radis geht mir nur darum das er echt schon ziemlich hart is und ich bissle was weicheres such)


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach verdammt, ich hab vergessen mir Winkel mitzubestellen... glaubt ihr 16/11 lässt sich auch ohne Winkel in nem Haf X verlegen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. September 2012)

Ich konnte 16/10er in einem A05 verlegen, denke je nach Radieinbau sollte das kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Notfall ein dickes Stück Kabel rein, in die gewünschte Form biegen und einmal kochen, dann hat der Schlauch die gewünschte Form.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guter Tipp =D merk ich mir


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (30. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber nicht zu lange im kochenden Wasser lassen:
Hier mal ein Howto:

[Guide] Engste Radien mit Billig-Schlauch - Scamps Kochkurs


----------



## InQontrol (30. September 2012)

Ist es sehr fatal das mein AGB und mein Radiator auf der selben höhe sind?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (30. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist eher contraproduktiv,da Luft angesaugt wird und du dir die Pumpe ruinieren kannst.


----------



## InQontrol (30. September 2012)

Okay dann muss ich ein anderen platz im pc fürn Radiator finden.
Phobya g changer 240 plus ein weiteren 140 radiator reichen für ne gtx 580 jnd nen i5 3570k 
Beides ohne oc!


----------



## VJoe2max (30. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Das ist eher contraproduktiv,da Luft angesaugt wird und du dir die Pumpe ruinieren kannst.



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Ob die Pumpe Luft ansaugen kann, hängt in keiner Weise davon ab, ob Radi und AB auf gleicher Höhe sind.

@InQontrol: 
Ein 240er und ein 140er reichen dafür, sind aber nicht sonderlich üppig. besonders niedrige Temps und minimalste Lüfterdrehzahlen sind damit unter Vollast jedenfalls nicht machbar.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (30. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich verlesen.Dachte AGB und Pumpe.


----------



## DjTomCat (30. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Okay dann muss ich ein anderen platz im pc fürn Radiator finden.
> Phobya g changer 240 plus ein weiteren 140 radiator reichen für ne gtx 580 jnd nen i5 3570k
> Beides ohne oc!



Ich würde dir 2x360 empfehlen für GPU und CPU.

Ich habe zurzeit ein 360er der nur für die CPU ist der reicht dann auch für OC.
Für die Graka einen weiteren 360er, dann bleibt dein System schön leise auch bei OC.
meine füfter drehn nur auf wenn draußen 33 Grad und mehr sind.


----------



## InQontrol (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay Das habt ihr dann aber Alles nicht intern Gelöst?
Wollte mir eigentlich keinen Radi neben dem Tower stellen...
Habe das NZXT Phantom und da ist innen nicht so extrem viel platz....
hätte vllt noch die Möglichkeit wenn ich den zweiten Festplattenkäfig entferen im unteren teil des gehäuses einen Radiator unter zu bringen aber dann müsste die Aquastream XT dort drauf montiert werden.....


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



InQontrol schrieb:


> Okay Das habt ihr dann aber Alles nicht intern Gelöst?



Wieso nicht? Brauchst nur ein passendes Gehäuse dafür oder baust dir eins drum rum . In meiner CaseCon sitzen z.B. auch zwei 360er. 
Es gibt aber auch fertige Gehäuse in die intern ohne Umbauarbeiten noch mehr Radi-Fläche passt (Silverstone TJ07, Littledevil, etc.)



InQontrol schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich keinen Radi neben dem Tower stellen...
> Habe das NZXT Phantom und da ist innen nicht so extrem viel platz....
> hätte vllt noch die Möglichkeit wenn ich den zweiten Festplattenkäfig entferen im unteren teil des gehäuses einen Radiator unter zu bringen aber dann müsste die Aquastream XT dort drauf montiert werden.....



Warum nicht - wenn der Platz dann reicht .


----------



## Rurdo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Gibt die Pumpe (in meinem Fall eine HPPS+) durch den Motor der das Wasser bewegt wärme ans wasser ab?
Ist es dann nicht schlauer zuerst den Radi anzusteuern und danach erst in den Kühler?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturabgabe der Pumpe ans Wasser ist minimalst und kann also vernachläsigt werden.


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

.......und der temperaturunterschied ein/auslass ist so gering das du das auch vernachlässigen kannst


----------



## Rurdo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach du *******, heute hab ich die 16/11 schläuche verbaut und mit EK Blood red aufgefüllt...
Ich geh zum pc und seh ne pfütze am Boden -.-
Leck ist am AGB (verklebungen) ich weiß nicht warum bis jetzt hat er noch funktioniert!
Kann es sein dass zuviel luft im AGB ist und es deswegen eine Ritze entstanden ist?


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast verklebungen am agb? wieso denn das? hast mal ein paar bilder davon?

das ist eigentlich wurschd wieviel luft du im agb hast.das dein agb nen riss vom druck im system bekommt ist auch unwahrscheinlich.könnte mir vorstellen das du durch den umbau die anschlüsse am agb zu sehr beansprucht (wie auch immer) hast und du eine "ritze" bekommen hast.

ansonnsten stell ich mir grad nen fetten roten fleck auf dem teppichboden oder holzboden  vor......hast hoffentlich fliesen drunter 

oh gott...unter meinem pc ist blut!


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so jetzt komm ich mal mit meiner Frage, habe ja jetzt schon eine Ganze Weile meine Wakü nur mit Dest Wasser + G48 betrieben [20 zu 1].
Jetzt hab ich aber vorgestern beim Umbauen feststellen müssen das ich weiße flocken im Wasser habe, die vorher noch nicht da wahren.
(so ähnlich wie hier Problem G48 + destilliertes Wasser flockt - Meisterkuehler , die Flockenbeschreibung passt zumindest.
Mein G48 gemisch war auch fertig vorbereitet in einer PET flasche ungefähr 2 Monate gestanden, habe aber in der Flasche selber keine Flocken festgestellt)

Wohlgemerkt habe ich keine neuen Komponenten eingebaut, ledeglich die kühler auf neue hardware gewechselt und 1-2 neue verschlauchungen gemacht.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das meine Masterkleer 11/8 UV Blau extrem milchig und leicht grünstichig geworden sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Links halbes Jahr alt, rechts neuer schlauch von gestern​
Woran kann das liegen?  Komponenten waren ja alle schon ordentlich gereinigt.
Will ja nicht unbedingt jeden 2-4 Monat die schläuche und das Wasser wechseln.

Geht reines Dest Wasser auch bei meinen Komponenten?
Die entnehmt ihr bitte dem Sysprofil in meiner Sig, was ich gleich aktualisieren werde.

ps: meine Vermutung ist, das irgendwas mit den schläuchen nicht stimmt, bzw die irgendwie mit dem Wakü Wasser reagieren und daher die flocken kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schläuche bzw. deren Weichmacher standen häufiger im Verdacht, an Ausflockungen schuld zu sein.
Verfärbungen wir auf deinem Bild hatte ich bislang nur einmal, bei no-name-Schläuchen, die auf über 40 °C erhitzt wurden. Da ging die Vermutung auch in Richtung Weichmacher, denn es handelte sich um einen Belag auf der Innenseite der Schläuche, der auch nur bei diesen neuen Schläuchen zu finden war.

Destilliertes Wasser kann man imho in jedem System einsetzen, in dem kein Alu vorkommt und bei dem einen der optische Zustand des Kühlerinneren egal ist. (siehe auch Sammelthread zu Erfahrungen. Müsste im Guide unter Füllung o.ä. verlinkt sein)


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, hab kein Alu im kreislauf, mein sys ist nie über 35c Wassertemp gekommen, auch vor dem MoRa3 nicht. jetzt ist Max so 32c.
Also kann es Temperaturmäßig nicht sein, hab allerdings wie oben schon erwähnt auch die schläuche in verdacht.


zusatzfrage: Was gibt es für UV schlauch alternativen außer Masterkleer? 
wenn mir Notfalls nichts anderes Übrig bleibt kommt eben ein Aquacomputer filter rein.


----------



## Rurdo (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> du hast verklebungen am agb? wieso denn das? hast mal ein paar bilder davon? Ich glaub du verstehst das falsch, ich hab nen 5,25" AGB aus Plexi von Acool, der wird ja verklebt, und bei einer verklebung ist eben Wasser rausgekommen...
> 
> das ist eigentlich wurschd wieviel luft du im agb hast.das dein agb nen riss vom druck im system bekommt ist auch unwahrscheinlich.könnte mir vorstellen das du durch den umbau die anschlüsse am agb zu sehr beansprucht (wie auch immer) hast und du eine "ritze" bekommen hast.Also kann es nicht vom druck stammen? hmm... das leck ist aber nicht bei den anschlüssen, sondern auf der anderen seite vom agb... dort hab ich ihn nichtmal angefasst!
> 
> ...




Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee wieso dieses Leck aufgetreten ist? Hat jemand nen lösungsvorschlag ohne dass ich das gesamte system wieder auseinander nehmen muss?


----------



## MyDimension (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eigenhändig verschoben.


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Oktober 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html

Schnelle Hilfe erhältst du, indem du dich nach dem obigen link richtest, dein Post hier rausnimmst und einen eigenen thread in der beratungsabteilung erstellst

MfG


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ach du *******, heute hab ich die 16/11 schläuche verbaut und mit EK Blood red aufgefüllt...
> Ich geh zum pc und seh ne pfütze am Boden -.-
> Leck ist am AGB (verklebungen) ich weiß nicht warum bis jetzt hat er noch funktioniert!
> Kann es sein dass zuviel luft im AGB ist und es deswegen eine Ritze entstanden ist?


Das ist mir auch schon passiert.  2x genauer gesagt. S****** Ramkühler von Phobya. Diese lassen sich nur verdammt schwer abdichten. Bei mir ist glücklicherweise nichts kaputt gegangen.


----------



## mo5qu1to (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> zusatzfrage: Was gibt es für UV schlauch alternativen außer Masterkleer?
> wenn mir Notfalls nichts anderes Übrig bleibt kommt eben ein Aquacomputer filter rein.


 
Ich hab in meinem vorherigen Aufbau Primochill UV Schläuche verwendet, hatte da aber auch leichte Probleme, eventuell hatte ich sie aber nicht gut genug gespült vor dem Einbau. Verwendet wurde auch dest. Wasser und G48. Sind auf jeden Fall gut biegsam und leicht zu verlegen. Es gäbe auch noch Koolance und Feser UV Schlauch, über deren Qualität ich leider nichts sagen kann.

Diese Alternativen sind aber glaube ich erst ab 13/10 erhältlich.

Der Filter von Aquacomputer liegt auch schon bei mir bereit zum Einbau


----------



## Uter (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das meine Masterkleer 11/8 UV Blau extrem milchig und leicht grünstichig geworden sind.


 Das könnte u.U. an der Farbe des G48 liegen.
Bei dest. Wasser teile ich ruyvens Meinung.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee wieso dieses Leck aufgetreten ist? Hat jemand nen lösungsvorschlag ohne dass ich das gesamte system wieder auseinander nehmen muss?


 Produktionsfehler?
Um das Auseinanderbauen wirst du wohl nicht drum rum kommen, außer du klemmst den Schlauch ab und nimmst nur den AGB aus dem Kreislauf.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe niemals was anderes als dest. Wasser benutzt und hatte hinsichtlich,Algen,Schmodder,Verflockungen und andere Verunreinigungen,niemals Probleme.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CoXxOnE: 
Der Verzicht auf UV-Schläuche kommt nicht in Frage? Non-UV-Schläuche sind in der Regel pflegeleichter und der Effekt ist ja sowieso recht mager (wenn auch stärker als der von UV-Zusätzen).
Mit hochwertigen Schläuchen, die einen geringem Weichmacheranteil aufweisen, gibt es in der Regel keine Probleme. Allerdings funktioniert das mit G48 im Normalfall auch ohne besondere Schläuche problemlos. Möglicherweise ist die Lagerung in einer PET-Flasche doch irgendwie ein Problem. So recht vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht, da PET chemisch eigentlich recht stabil ist, aber unter Umständen reichen halt schon geringen Mengen irgendeines glykollöslichen Bestandteils. PE-Behälter sollten aber problemlos sein. Da ich aber immer direkt im Wakü-Kreislauf mische und keine fertig gemischte Suppe lagere, kann ich das nicht so recht beurteilen. Im Moment fahre ich sogar Aqua dest. pur, aber ich habe auch nur noch wenige cm Schlauch in der Wakü und meine Kühler sind undurchsichtig.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Oktober 2012)

Ne wollte eigentlich schon bei uv Schlauch bleiben.

Hab mir jetzt einen Aquacomputer Filter bestellt. Der muss in Zukunft den Schnodder aufhalten.

Ob ich nochmal eine andere UV Schlauch Marke ausprobier weiß ich noch nicht, Ziel kann es aber auch nicht sein alle 2 Monate die Schläuche zu wechseln.

Gibt es eigentlich undurchsichtige blaue UV Schläuche?


----------



## mo5qu1to (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

UV schwarz ist undurchsichtig und leuchtet blau (falls das die Frage war). Ab 13/10 gibt's dann auch weitgehend undurchsichtige blaue UV aktive Schläuche, wie Koolance und Primochill.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey leute!
Ich hatte ein leck in meiner Wakü, deswegen sind mir ca 5 tropfen Ek Coolant auf die Graka und natürlich auch in den Slot getropft, alles soweit trocken, ich stell dann nen Venti davor und schalt den pc vorsichtshalber erst morgen ein, is das so ok? ( graka trocknet in der sonne)
Zu meinem eigentlichen anliegen:
Da mir aufgefallen ist dass meine Hpps+ teilweise komische geräusche von sich gibt, hab ich mal den Rotor rausgenommen, und siehe da, ein paar kleine magnetsplitter sie sich anscheinend abgeschlagen haben (wie auch immer)...
Beeinträchtigt das die leistung?
Edit:
Macht es was aus wenn ich 11/8 mit 16/11 vermische?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Board am Besten ausbauen,komplett mit Isopropanol reinigen(auch die Slots) und danach bei 60° in den Backofen.
Pumpe würde ich an deiner Stelle austauschen.
Warum willst den Schlauch mischen?


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2012)

So, mittlerweile ist alles wieder zusammengebaut und aufgefüllt ( graka is noch draussen)
Ich bin jetzt ziemlich oft mit taschentüchern durch den slot gefahren und ein venti steht auch schon seit ca 1 std davor... Auch wenn man reinleuchtet sieht man nichtsmehr...
Glaubt ihr kann ich es wagen?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehe mein Vorposting.


----------



## InQontrol (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte sowas am Dienstag auch ich habe erst einmal mit einem Saugfähigen fusselfreien Tuch grob getrocknet dann habe ich mit einem Föhn niedrigste Temperatur Stufe und Luftstärke den rest eliminiert hat aber auch ca 25min gedauert und man muss ausreichend Abstand halten zur Grafikkarte und Slot..... Darauf achten das die Hardware nicht wärmer wie handwarm wird!

So jetzt meine Frage habe ein System mit 11/8 Schlauch wollte nun mir einen externen Radiator zulegen!
Brauche dazu noch Schnellkupplungen möglichst highflow und für 11/8 Schlauch geeignet...
Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen ?
Wie habt ihr diese ins System eingebunden?
Wie habt ihr das mit den Kabeln von den Lüftern gemacht die sind ja grundsätzlich zu kurz. Des weiteren haben meine Lüfter alle 4pins nur die Lüftersteuerung nur 3pin Anschlüsse. Gibt es da ein Y-Kabel?
mfg


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2012)

Also, gottseidank funktioniert jetzt alles, sogar das leck im AGB hat sich geklärt...
Danke trotzdem für eure hilfe!


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst 3 Pin und 4 Pin untereinander mischen, wie du willst. Mit 3 Pin kannst du allerdings nur über die Spannung regeln. 4 Pin wird dann über PWM geregelt.

Dass du noch nicht in den Marktplatz darfst, liegt daran, dass du dazu 60 Tage registriert sein musst und 100 Beiträge verfasst haben musst. Die Posts in der Rumpelkammer werden nicht mitgezählt.
Eigentlich darf dir hier keiner was verkaufen. Das ist wie Werschätzung nur im Marktplatz erlaubt. 
Die Rennleitung ist da auch ziemlich streng. :/


----------



## ludscha (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ InQontrol


Y-Kabel für die Lüfter gibt es bei AT 1 auf 3, 1 auf 6 und 1 auf 9.


Verlängerungen für die Lüfterkabel gibts auch bei AT, nur keine Schnellkupplungen hab ich noch nicht gefunden  ich glaub da hat es was mit meinen Augen


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellkupplung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> Ich hatte ein leck in meiner Wakü, deswegen sind mir ca 5 tropfen Ek Coolant auf die Graka und natürlich auch in den Slot getropft, alles soweit trocken, ich stell dann nen Venti davor und schalt den pc vorsichtshalber erst morgen ein, is das so ok? ( graka trocknet in der sonne)



Ich kenne EK-Coolant nicht, hätte die entsprechende Stelle aber zunächst mit ein bißchen dest-Wasser abgepinselt, um etwaige Rückstände zu vermeiden.
Den Slot idealerweise mit Pressluf ausblasen, wenn welche zur Hand ist. Für einfache Oberflächen (nicht unter Bauteile auf der Graka gelaufen?) sollte ein Tag trocknen gut ausreichen.



> Zu meinem eigentlichen anliegen:
> Da mir aufgefallen ist dass meine Hpps+ teilweise komische geräusche von sich gibt, hab ich mal den Rotor rausgenommen, und siehe da, ein paar kleine magnetsplitter sie sich anscheinend abgeschlagen haben (wie auch immer)...
> Beeinträchtigt das die leistung?



Der Pumpenleistung sollte es keinen großen Abbruch tun, aber du hast ggf. freie Partikel im Kreislauf, die Unwucht und damit Vibrationen der Pumpe steigen und die Ursache ist ggf. ein Garantiefall.
Ersatzrotor für Eheim1046 kostet inkl. Achse iirc um die 10-15 €.




> Edit:
> Macht es was aus wenn ich 11/8 mit 16/11 vermische?



Solange du im Mischmasch nicht Anschlüsse und Schläuche wild kombinierst, besteht die einzige Gefahr in einer Verwurstung von Teilen des Rechners.




Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Board am Besten ausbauen,komplett mit Isopropanol reinigen(auch die Slots) und danach bei 60° in den Backofen.



Isopropanol ist sinnlos, denn alles, was auf seine Grafikkarte gelangt sein könnte, sollte wasserlöslich sein. Und 60° im Backofen wäre, wenn man die Fehlertolleranz viele Backöfen bedenkt, eine größere Gefahr für die Hardware, als der jetzige Wassereinbruch.




InQontrol schrieb:


> Brauche dazu noch Schnellkupplungen möglichst highflow und für 11/8 Schlauch geeignet...
> Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen ?



Highflow für 8/11 bekommst du nur, wenn du die G1/4" Ausführung von Koolance mit entsprechenden Anschlüssen kombinierst.


----------



## InQontrol (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@* john201050*
Thx für die info

  @ *ludscha*
ja gucke mir die dort mal an....
aber ich finde die Schnellkupplungen auch nicht für 11/8 Schlauch

@KingPiranhas
soweit war ich auch aber welche dann bei den meisten steht sowas 
Material: Messing (Matt Schwarz)
Abmessungen: 36,2x18,5mm
Gewinde: 1/4" Außengewinde
Anschlussinnendurchmesser: 9mm
und das haut mit dem 11/8 ja nicht wirklich optimal hin.....

@*ruyven_macaran*
alle Anschlüsse sind bei mir g1/4 Zoll auf 11/8 Tüllen dieses Set
Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm  G1/4" gemischt black nickel Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4"  gemischt black nickel 62189


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Oktober 2012)

mozzquito schrieb:
			
		

> UV schwarz ist undurchsichtig und leuchtet blau (falls das die Frage war). Ab 13/10 gibt's dann auch weitgehend undurchsichtige blaue UV aktive Schläuche, wie Koolance und Primochill.



Genau das war die Frage ^^

Um auf größeren Schlauch umzusteigen fehlt mir momentan etwas Geld ^^

BTW passen 16/10 Anschlüsse auf den Heatkiller 3 LT?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein,die 16/10er passen definitiv nicht.


----------



## Benten (4. Oktober 2012)

Lumpensammler schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,die 16/10er passen definitiv nicht.



Es gibt welche die passen  frag mal unser Orakel Bundymania  Ich war auch auf der Suche danach, mittlerweile muss ich aber sagen, dass 13/10 völlig ausreicht (ausgenommen man mag die andere Optik)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt verschieden sperrige 16/10er. Die schmalsten passen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll den das gehen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2012)

Kurze frage.

Ich hab jetzt den Heatkiller 3.0 LT hier, und hatte vorher den kryos verbaut, rein theoretisch kann ich doch die unibackplate (die ich am mb drannhabe) samt den befestigungsrändelmuttern des kryos  benutzen.  Sonst müsste ich ja meine halbe wakü ausbauen nur um den neuen CPU Kühler zu befestigen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar kannst du das machen ... somit wird aus Theorie Praxis!


----------



## DjTomCat (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Kurze frage.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt den Heatkiller 3.0 LT hier, und hatte vorher den kryos verbaut, rein theoretisch kann ich doch die unibackplate (die ich am mb drannhabe) samt den befestigungsrändelmuttern des kryos  benutzen.  Sonst müsste ich ja meine halbe wakü ausbauen nur um den neuen CPU Kühler zu befestigen.


 
Spricht nichts dagegen wenn das alles passt und der Anpressdruck hoch genug ist. Sollte alles glatt laufen.


----------



## -Loki- (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
habe günstig nen Vullcover für meine GTX 560 ti geschossen.
Ich will natürlich die Wärmeleitpads tauschen. Laut Anleitung brauch ich welche mit 1mm Stärke.
Spricht was dagegen 2 0,5mm Pads übereinander zu legen (habe ich noch da) , oder sollte ich doch lieber ein 1mm Pad bestellen


----------



## santos (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@CoXxOnE
habe ich auch probiert, bei mir passte das wegen der Schrauben nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> @CoXxOnE
> habe ich auch probiert, bei mir passte das wegen der Schrauben nicht.


 

also ich hab es gemacht ^^, bei mir hat alles gepasst. 
Anpressdruck und temperaturen sind auch ok.

THx nochmal an alle die geantwortet haben ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Spricht was dagegen 2 0,5mm Pads übereinander zu legen (habe ich noch da) , oder sollte ich doch lieber ein 1mm Pad bestellen


Verbessert wird die Wärmeleitung dadurch nicht gerade, aber es dürfte deswegen eigentlich nicht zu ernsthaften Problemen kommen.


----------



## MClolwut (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend Jungs,

eben kam wieder das Thema Durchfluss bei bestimmter Schlauchdicke in einem anderen Thread auf. Dabei wurde bezug zu Praxiserfahrung genommen und es war etwa so ähnlich: "Bei 11/8 braucht die Pumpe mehr Kraft und wird somit auch lauter, deswegen ist 13/10 und 16/10 empfehlenswerter". 13/10 ist für mich sowieso aus dem Schneider, nur frage ich mich jetzt, ob ich 16/10 nehmen soll?!
Das ganze soll ja noch für ein längeres Projekt (Tagebuch) geplant werden. Ich habe mich auf 11/8 spezialisiert weil ich hier im Marktplatz für 6€ 12 11/8 Black-Nickel Tüllen bekommen habe, ein großer Verlust wäre es somit ja nicht, aber was meint ihr? Mag da schon klarheit haben. Zumal das ganze in ein Cosmos 1000 kommt, fragte ich mich gerade auch, ob 11/8 darin nicht vllt. wie Wattestäbchen aussieht. 

Danke und
MfG
MC


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Unterschied ist marginal. Es geht hier an nur um Rohreibung. Es macht so gut wie nichts aus, ob man nun 8mm oder 10m ID hat. Es lohnt sich auf keinen Fall in keiner Weise alle Anschlüsse zu wechseln - zumal der Durchfluss keine wirklich relevante Größe ist, was die Kühlleistung betrifft (zumindest solange gewisse Grenzen nicht unterschritten werden).


----------



## MClolwut (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist marginal. Es geht hier an nur um Rohreibung. Es macht so gut wie nichts aus, ob man nun 8mm oder 10m ID hat. Es lohnt sich auf keinen Fall in keiner Weise alle Anschlüsse zu wechseln - zumal der Durchfluss keine wirklich relevante Größe ist, was die Kühlleistung betrifft (zumindest solange gewisse Grenzen nicht unterschritten werden).


 
Ja ich weiß, 60l/h und so. Es ließ mich halt mal generell daran denken, im Bezug auf die Größe in einem so großen Case und auch Pumpenlautstärke. Dass sich Kühlleistungstechnisch und beim Durchfluss nicht viel tun wird, ist mir ja klar.


----------



## Gurkensalat (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehs nicht: müsste nicht eig. der AGB der höchste Punkt sein? ich mein da is ja der Wasserspiegel drin  wie machen das die Leute mit nem Radi auf dem Dach? 
Und wie wäre ungefähr die Leistung der CPU-only Midrange Konfiguration aus den Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationenhier aus dem Forum? Ist da ein großer Leistungsunterschied zu einem Prolimatech Genesis (mit identischen Lüftern)?
Ich überlege nämlich, vielleicht auf Wakü umzusteigen.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## MClolwut (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, der AGB ist ja so konstruiert, dass immer Wasser am "Sogloch" ist. Heißt, das Wasser kann sich nicht so ausbalancieren wie du das gerade meinst. Denn das Wasser (z.B. Radi) was höher ist und somit reinfliessen müsste, sorgt ja dafür, dass ein Unterdruck entsteht (z.B. im Radi) der ja Automatisch ausgeglichen wird in dem wieder Wasser nachgefüllt wird, da das Saugloch ja nicht mit Luft sondern mit Wasser überdeckt ist. Der AGB muss nur höher als die Pumpe sein damit die beim befüllen keine Luft zieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MClolwut schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, 60l/h und so. Es ließ mich halt mal generell daran denken, im Bezug auf die Größe in einem so großen Case und auch Pumpenlautstärke. Dass sich Kühlleistungstechnisch und beim Durchfluss nicht viel tun wird, ist mir ja klar.


 
Der Schlauch hat kaum Einfluss auf den Gesamtwiderstand - und damit auf die Lautstärke der Pumpe genausowenig, wie auf den Durchfluss.
Davon abgesehen müssten, wenn hoher Widerstand überhaupt die Lautstärke steigern würde, mir die Ohren abfallen. Ist aber bislang noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Oktober 2012)

MClolwut, wie sieht denn deine Planung in etwa aus? Cosmos ist schon mal klar. Was willst du alles kühlen, Mobo, CPU, GPU, RAM, HDD's? Was für Radi's und wo angebracht?


----------



## MClolwut (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> MClolwut, wie sieht denn deine Planung in etwa aus? Cosmos ist schon mal klar. Was willst du alles kühlen, Mobo, CPU, GPU, RAM, HDD's? Was für Radi's und wo angebracht?


 
Derzeit CPU only. Grafikkarte hänge ich ja stark hinterher, da gebe ich kein Geld mehr für aus. Ausserdem ist sie kein Rev-Design. Da warte ich auf die 7x0 Reihe und die wird dann mitgekühlt. Ram würde ich auch mitkühlen, rein der Optik halber, da warte ich aber bis zu 2 x 8Gb Riegel statt meinen derzeitigen 2 x 4Gb. 
Das Motherboard ist so eine Sache, überlege noch ob ich auf Haswell warte, wegen neuem Sockel und so. Soll aber auch gekühlt werden. 

Ich habe einen Evo 1800 (15 x 120mm) der an die Seitenwand kommt, einen 250er AGB der sich daneben befinden soll und eine Aquastream XT Ultra. Dafür werden dann die 3 unteren Festplattenkäfige entfernt. 

MfG
MC


----------



## Brez$$z (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leuts, ich habn kleines Problem... meine Schläuch von der Wakü werden Trüb von innen.
Wasser is noch klar (im AGB und im Flussanzeiger). Schläuche und Wasser ist hier im 
Warenkorb


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nochmal schnell zum fragen.

Ac Durchflusssensor kalibrierwert ist 169?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquro, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fr aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161


----------



## -Loki- (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja 169 ist richtig.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thx, hatte meinen Computer neu aufgesetzt und dementsprechend auch die aquasuite neu aufsetzen müssen.
hatte vergessen den richtigen kalibrierwert einzustellen und mich über 40L/H gewundert^^

jetzt passt wieder alles ^^


----------



## InQontrol (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja habe habe gerade nach geschaut ist der richtige Wert.
Eine Frage wo hast du den Sensor im System angeschlossen?
Bin mir bei meinem noch nicht sicher....


----------



## Raketenjoint (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> habe günstig nen Vullcover für meine GTX 560 ti geschossen.
> Ich will natürlich die Wärmeleitpads tauschen. Laut Anleitung brauch ich welche mit 1mm Stärke.
> Spricht was dagegen 2 0,5mm Pads übereinander zu legen (habe ich noch da) , oder sollte ich doch lieber ein 1mm Pad bestellen


Sollte gehen. Aber als Tipp würde ich dir geben, klebrige Wärmeleitpaste (PK-I) draufzuschmieren. Dann sollte es auch leichter gehen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi, weiß einer von euch wie dick die pads unter dem originalkühler einer 7970 sind. Muss sie mit dem Referenzkühler einschicken und hab die pads nicht mehr. Nun wollte ich neue bestellen und hab keine Ahnung in welcher Stärke.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab geschwind gekuckt was für welche es sind, müssten 1mm sein.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist ein optisch ähnlicher Ersatz für die aquabox?
Also silberne Fornt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohne fenster z.b. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208

kommt variabel mit zusätzlicher silbener front ^^


----------



## Troollin (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen, 

möchte nicht unnötig einen Thread o.ä. eröffnen um eine Antwort auf nur eine Frage zu erhalten. Daher möchte ich sie hier mal eben stellen.

Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem MagiCool Copper Radiator II (Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator II - 240 mm) und dem Magicool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator 35040)? 

Sind sie eventuell identisch?  Denn komischerweise werden in den Shops immer nur eines von beidem angeboten.

Ich danke euch im Voraus. MfG


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beiden sind identisch. Aquatuning hat ein aktuelle Bilder drin.

dieser ist ebenfalls der gleiche Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer airplex PRO 240 Aquacomputer airplex PRO 240 35135


----------



## Troollin (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke. Dann bleibt nichts weiter zu sagen als: Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wirklich richtig wäre afaik eine Bezeichnung sowohl mit "copper", als auch mit "slim". Aber da meines Wissens nach kein Händler in Deutschland die Aluminium oder/und dicken Radiatoren von Eastar unter dem Magicool-brand anbietet, kann man nach Geschmack vereinfachen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die dicken werden nach wie vor als "XTREME" verkauft.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Oktober 2012)

InQontrol schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage wo hast du den Sensor im System angeschlossen?
> Bin mir bei meinem noch nicht sicher....



Also ich habe meinen aktuell direkt hinter der Pumpe vor den Kühlern. Sonst hab ich ihn immer da platziert, wo grade am besten Platz war. Bei der nächsten (und hoffentlich letzten ) Umbauaktion werde ich ihn wohl an "letzter Stelle", sprich vorm AGB, platzieren. Da macht er sich einfach am besten, da es bei mir doch eng zu gehen wird.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab 2 kleine Fragen:

1. Schadet es einer für 8-12V ausgelegten Pumpe, wenn sie nur mit 7 V läuft?

2. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich mich im Fall eines Lüfterausfalls am Radi warnen lassen kann? Am besten mit Signalton.
     - Die Lüfter werden über eine selbstgebaute Lüftersteuerung gereget. Diese bekommt den Strom direkt vom Netzteil. Mit Software gehts also schonmal nicht!
Ich suche also etwas in richtung einfacher Schaltung.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> 1. Schadet es einer für 8-12V ausgelegten Pumpe, wenn sie nur mit 7 V läuft?


Wenn sie mit 7V noch sicher anläuft nicht.



john201050 schrieb:


> 2. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich mich im Fall eines Lüfterausfalls am Radi warnen lassen kann? Am besten mit Signalton.
> - Die Lüfter werden über eine selbstgebaute Lüftersteuerung gereget. Diese bekommt den Strom direkt vom Netzteil. Mit Software gehts also schonmal nicht!
> Ich suche also etwas in richtung einfacher Schaltung.



Lass doch einfach die Drehzahl der Lüfter vom Board überwachen. Meistens lässt sich ein Alarm bei Verlust des Tachosignals im BIOS einstellen. Ansonsten kannst du Tachosignale auch per Software überwachen lassen, wenn du die Signalleitungen auf´s Board hängst. Wichtig ist dafür nur, dass deine Spannungsregelung auf Masse das gleiche Potential hat wie die Masse des Netzteils.

Ansonsten müsstest du halt das Tachosignal anderweitig überwachen. Mit dieser Schaltung wäre das z.B. möglich: Klick
Statt der roten LED könnte man die das dortige Potential zum Schalten eines Transistors nutzen (Vorwiderstand für die Basis nicht vergessen!) und damit einen Summer schalten, der dann den Signalton ausgibt. 
Edit: Hier gibt´s auch noch ne simple Schaltung die direkt schon den Summer beinhaltet. Die läuft allerdings mit Stromüberwachung. Das ist imo nicht so elegant. 

Wenn es hier um die Lüfter einer Wakü geht, ist der Aufwand aber nicht nötig. Fallen die Lüfter aus, steigt die Temperatur nur langsam, und sollte sie zu hoch werden schaltet die Hardware im Normalfall automatisch ab.


----------



## Gurkensalat (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt es sich (von den Temps her) von nem Prolimatech Genesis auf ne Wakü umzusteigen wenn man nur Platz für einen 240er radi und nen 120er hat?
Erstmal CPU only, später GPU dazu. CPU soll ordentlich OC bekommen 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## godfather22 (15. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn die meisten von euch sagen, dass eine Kompaktwasserkühlung keine echte WaKü ist wollte ich mal fragen, ob jmd von euch weiß, welche KoWaKü bei der Vorstellung vom FX-8350 verwendet wurde.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die wurden vorgestellt?  Hab ich was verpasst? Wo sind die PCGH Benchmarks?

Wird auf jeden Fall irgendeine umgelabelte Kompakt Wakü sein. Und auch nicht wirklich besser als Corsair H80 und Co.
Welche genau, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.







VJoe2max schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach die Drehzahl der Lüfter  vom Board überwachen. Meistens lässt sich ein Alarm bei Verlust des  Tachosignals im BIOS einstellen. Ansonsten kannst du Tachosignale auch  per Software überwachen lassen, wenn du die Signalleitungen auf´s Board  hängst. Wichtig ist dafür nur, dass deine Spannungsregelung auf Masse  das gleiche Potential hat wie die Masse des Netzteils.
> 
> Ansonsten  müsste du halt das Tachosignal anderweitig überwachen. Mit dieser  Schaltung wäre das z.B. möglich:  Klick
> Statt  der roten LED könnte man die das dortige Potential zum Schalten eines  Transistor nutzen (Vorwiderstand für die Basis nicht vergessen!) und  könnte damit einen Summer schalten, der dann den Signalton ausgibt.
> ...


 Die Lüfterregelung ist direkt am NT angeschlossen. An Masse und an +12V. Das meinst du doch? (Wird über den NE555 PWM gesteuert)
Werde das mit dem an´s Board legen mal ausprobieren.

Ja, geht um die Lüfter am Radi. 
Auch wenn die Hardware eingentlich nicht beschädigt werden kann, hätt ich trotzdem gerne eine Meldung. Eine kleine LED reicht mir aber auch.

Danke für die Links, besonders das von Modding-FAQ gefällt mir.


----------



## godfather22 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vorgestellt aber in dland noch nicht erhältlich. Artikel siehe cpunews thread. Mit der kowakü waren beim 8350 wohl locker 5ghz drin


----------



## Uter (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das gehört hier rein.


----------



## godfather22 (15. Oktober 2012)

Sry


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Oktober 2012)

Suche Rabbatt Aktion von AT, weiß jemand zufällig wo grad eine ist oder wann die nächste kommt?


----------



## armin400 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen
Bin gerade meine HD 7950 am umbauen. Jetzt bin ich auf ein Problem gestossen.
Kann es sein, das der Watercool GPU_X3_79x0 nich auf die HD 7950 Referenz passt?
Oder stell ich mich zu blöde an?
Danke für eure Hilfe

armin400


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2012)

Jep der passt nicht.


----------



## armin400 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



blautemple schrieb:


> Jep der passt nicht.


 
Und warum steht bei Aquatuning und in der Monatgeanleitung: Kompatibel zu HD7950?


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Suche Rabbatt Aktion von AT, weiß jemand zufällig wo grad eine ist oder wann die nächste kommt?


 

erstmal zitiere ich mich selber damit das nicht untergeht.

2tens habe ich ne frage.
passt auf die hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB w/Backplate, PCI-Express karte

ein gtx 680 kühler ?

bin selbst mit cooling configurator etwas verwirrt. oder muss ich direkt bei liquid extasy für nen custom kühler anfragen.
die karte ist schon gekauft.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



armin400 schrieb:


> Und warum steht bei Aquatuning und in der Monatgeanleitung: Kompatibel zu HD7950?


 
Weil es für die 7950 zwei Referenz-Designs gibt, das erste (was schwer zu finden ist) kam auf den ersten Karten zum Einsatz und gleicht dem 79*7*0 Referenz-Design, später kam ein "eigenes" 7950 Referenz-Design dazu, was auf praktisch jeder Karte zu finden ist (sofern diese auf kein Custom-Design setzt). Der Heatkiller passt nur auf die 7970 bzw. 7950 "der ersten Generation", die Zeile ist halt blöd geschrieben. Die Aussage an sich ist ja nicht falsch, nur denken halt fast alle Referenz-Design Nutzer einer 7950, dass der Kühler passt, was seltenst gegeben ist.

Frag am besten mal hier im AT Support Thread nach, wie ihr das handhaben wollt. Auf die Karte passen würden folgende Fullcover-Kühler:


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 7970/50 Serie V2 - poliert - Kupfer Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 7970/50 Serie V2 - poliert - Kupfer 12553

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC7950 EK Water Blocks EK-FC7950 12543

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagrATIx für HD 7950 (Tahiti Pro) G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagrATIx für HD 7950 (Tahiti Pro) G1/4 12557

Habe selbst den Alphacool, kann ihn nur empfehlen.



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> 2tens habe ich ne frage.
> passt auf die hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB w/Backplate, PCI-Express karte
> 
> ein gtx 680 kühler ?
> ...



Wenn die Karte so aussieht wie auf den Bildern und man dieser Aussage hier glauben kann, dann ja, denn dann nutzt EVGA weiterhin das 680er PCB. Ich würde aber noch etwas rumforschen, denn bei den 680er FTW Karten nutzt EVGA ja auch ein eigenes PCB, vllt mittlerweile auch bei den neuen 670ern.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke, ich frag am besten mal bei evga nach ^^


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus Buwe,
momentan läuft eine Rabattaktion von Jolo´s  a-c-shop und den Kollegen von Overclockingstation.
Teilnahmebedingung:Einen Account dort anlegen und 10 Beiträge  posten.
Denke das bekommt jeder hin.

Hier mal der LInk:

Wir feiern unseren fünf jährigen Geburtstag "nachträglich" mit dem A-C Shop zusammen!


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> ohne fenster z.b. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208
> 
> kommt variabel mit zusätzlicher silbener front ^^


Danke, aber kurz danach kam sie auch schon.
Nur jetzt will die Aquabox nicht ins V2010 passen.


EDIT:Am besten hole ich mir wohl die magnetische Halterung.
     Und ich will das mit den Rohren machen, da bin ich mir nur unsicher wie, also Anschlüsse welches Rohr etc . ich es mache.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen,wo man Worklogs postet?Danke!


----------



## Benten (21. Oktober 2012)

Im Forumsteil Tagebücher 

Oder Casemods, je nachdem was du vorhast


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jetzt mal wieder ne blöde frage von mir ^^

wie groß ist die wärmekapazität von Wodka?

was für gefahren habe ich wenn ich wodka als kühlmedium einsetzen würde?

im bezug auf Alkohole, erwährmung, korrosion, und druck?

ist vorerst nur ein hirngespinnst von mir, aber für ein neues projekt wäre eine trinkbare wasserkühlung denkbar ^^
(mal ganz auser acht gelassen das warmer wodka nicht so schmeckt.

temperatur mäßig würde ich mich bei geschätzt bei 25 bis max 40° Celcius bewegen.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde behaupten das der Alknicht gut für die Schläuche ist. Genau sagen kann ichs natürlich nicht


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alkohol greift Plexiglas an soweit ich weiß, also müsstest du da schonmal drauf verzichten, POM macht aber keine Probleme. Bei den Pumpen und Schläuchen würde ich noch aufpassen, aber da werden sich die Experten sicher gleich melden.

P.S.: irgendwie wusste ich von Anfang an, dass so eine Frage früher oder später von dir kommen würde, als ich dein Tagebuch zum ersten Mal gesehen hatte


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wie Beunmel sagt, Plastik allgeimein würd ich sagen is nich gut^^ bin der meinung der Alk zieht den weichmacher raus oder so


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar kommt einen das irgendwie in den sinn.

soll aber nicht für meinen 24/7 pc sein.

sondern eher für showzwecke, aber dennoch vielleicht alltagstauglich. (wahrscheinlich für einen htpc oder irgendwas anderes was man noch so als 2t rechner gebrauchen kann xD)


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal (reiner!) Alkohol nen schlechteren Wärmeleitfähigkeitskoeffizienten besitzt - ~0,19 W/K*m zu ~0,6 W/K*m von Wasser. Das machts natürlich nicht unmöglich in der Theorie, aber nicht zwingend einfacher und "sinnvoller"


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was is showzweck? xD kannst au Wasser reinkippen und sagen es wäre Vodka^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich es verstanden hab, soll es irgendwo (in geringen Mengen) ablassbar sein und dann wird angestoßen


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

40°C Vodka, Prost^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich es verstanden hab, soll es irgendwo (in geringen Mengen) ablassbar sein und dann wird angestoßen



Richtig erkannt.

Ich weiß das die temperatur suboptimal ist. ^^

Aber dem kann man durch kalten o-Saft entgegenwirken. 

Evtl ein zweiter kühlkreislauf (mit o-saft gefüllt)  der bis zu 5C erreichen kann und an dem Tau egal ist, da der Kreislauf keine Komponenten kühlt, sondern nur rein den O-Saft.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Probleme mit Plexiglas wurden bereits genannt, aber Plexi lässt sich auch vermeiden. Die Reaktionen mit den Schläuchen (und u.U. auch Dichtungen) sind aber problematischer. Trinkqualität ist das in jeden Fall nicht mehr.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das mit den schläuchen hatte ich befürchtet.

müssen wohl ein paar dichtungs/ schlauch langzeitstests mit selbstversuchen her, um zu sehen ob das klappt. allerdings wird das projekt eh nicht vor januar in angriff genommen. ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rohre wären ne Alternative, aber auch sehr anstrengend in der Verarbeitung. Würde aber definitiv besser aussehen, so à la Destilliermaschine ;D


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das werde ich wohl brauchen:
1) Rohrschneider
2) Rohrbiegezange
3)Schlüsselfeile  Könnte sein das ich welche hier habe

Was ich nicht weiß:
1) Rohre, die sollten ab besten Kupfer verchromt sein. Da mein Case auch silber ist. 
 Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welchen Durchmesser ich nheme
2) Verbindungen, da weiß ich es auch nicht


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Rohre wären ne Alternative, aber auch sehr anstrengend in der Verarbeitung. Würde aber definitiv besser aussehen, so à la Destilliermaschine ;D


 
he super idee ^^

der optische einwurf gefällt mir auch ^^
dann könnte das ja noch echt was werden.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ich nicht weiß:
> 1) Rohre, die sollten ab besten Kupfer verchromt sein. Da mein Case auch silber ist.
> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welchen Durchmesser ich nheme
> 2) Verbindungen, da weiß ich es auch nicht


 Ich würde Rohr mit 10mm AD und passende P'n'C-Anschlüsse nutzen. 



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> he super idee ^^
> 
> der optische einwurf gefällt mir auch ^^
> dann könnte das ja noch echt was werden.


 Rohre sind möglich (alternativ müssten Schläuche aus Zapfanlagen möglich sein), aber die Dichtungen bleiben und beachte, dass der Radiator komplett sauber sein muss.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das die sachen komplett sauber sein müssen war mir klar, würde eh nur neuware für so ein projekt nehmen.
allerdings wie bekomm ich die neuware von produktionsrückständen ordentlich sauber, wenn ich auf keine agressiven mittel zurückgreifen kann, sondern höchstens normalen spüli verwenden kann?


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2012)

Meinst du mit aggressiven Mitteln Cilit Bang in diversen Farben z.B.? Ich würde die Radis trotzdem damit reinigen, nur musst du halt hinterher wirklich ordentlich und lang spülen. Vllt wäre ein gebrauchter radi, der ausschließlich mit Wasser lief vllt sogar besser, da er mit der Zeit sauber geworden ist (alles theoretische Überlegungen).


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist das Problem. Für sowas kommt imo nur ein AC AMS in Frage, da der nicht gelötet ist und auch innen problemlos gereinigt werden kann, dafür besitzt er sehr viele Dichtungen, die u.U. Probleme machen und ist sehr teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> jetzt mal wieder ne blöde frage von mir ^^
> 
> wie groß ist die wärmekapazität von Wodka?



Irgendwo auf halben Wege zwischen Wasser und Ethanol.



> was für gefahren habe ich wenn ich wodka als kühlmedium einsetzen würde?
> 
> im bezug auf alkohle, erwährmung, korrosion, und druck?



Neben der genannten Schädigung von Plexiglas und möglicherweise versprödenden Dichtungen bringst du auf alle Fälle jede Menge Nährstoffe in den Kreislauf. Solange die Alkoholkonzentration hoch genug bleibt, ist das kein Problem, aber der Alkohol verdunstet/diffundiert wesentlich schneller, als das Wasser und wenn dann im falschen Mengenverhältnis aufgefüllt wird (z.B. mit Dest. Wasser, aber auch beim Nachfüllen mit Vodka würde über längere Zeit hinweg ein recht niedriger Alkoholpegel entstehen), könnten dem Biobefall irgendwann Tor- und Tür offenstehen.
Wo wir bei Diffusion sind: Das Gehäuse sollte nicht gerade luftdicht sein, sonst bestände die Gefahr zündfähiger Gemische. (Allgemein ist 40-50%iger Alkohol bei 40 °C natürlich eine etwaige Brände beschleunignde Substanz.)



> ist vorerst nur ein hirngespinnst von mir, aber für ein neues projekt wäre eine trinkbare wasserkühlung denkbar ^^





CoXxOnE schrieb:


> ja das mit den schläuchen hatte ich befürchtet.



Das Problem mit den Schläuchen ließe sich recht einfach lösen - Schläuche gibts schließlich auch in lebensmittelecht (Radiatorenseitig sollte sich da auch was finden - zumindest flüssig-flüssig Wärmetauscher stecken ja ebenfalls in jedem zweiten Tresen). Bedenklicher wären ggf. die blanken Kupfer- und Nickeloberflächen (Allergie! bei letzterem), zumindet wenn jemand regelmäßig größere Mengen aus dieser Anlage konsumiert.
(In dem Zusammenhang ggf. auch rechtliche Risiken prüfen - nicht dass das ganze am Ende als Schankanlage zählt, die ohne Genehmigung nicht mehr betrieben werden darf und bei der du mit Genehmigung immer noch das Risiko trägst  )



> (mal ganz auser acht gelassen das warmer wodka nicht so schmeckt.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, danke nochmals für die fachkundige Meinung.

Über den Gedanken als Schanklage seh ich jetzt mal hinweg. schließlich kann ich mir als Privatmann auch eine Bierschankanlage für den Heimgebrauch kaufen ohne irgendwelche Genehmigungen für den Heimgebrauch haben zu müssen.
Bei Öffentlichen veranstaltungen sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Ein chiller ist ein guter ansatz, leider hab ich mich da noch nicht soweit reingelesen um wirklich irgendeine aussage über die technik und 24/7 Kompatibilitäten treffen zu können.


----------



## mfg_XX (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
Kann ich eigentlich 9 NB Pk2 unter vollast an einen lüfterkanal eines Aquaero 5 Pro anschließen ohne dass der wegbruzzelt?Oder brauch ich ne poweramp?
Wie viel Watt verträgt der mit passivkühler und leichtem Luftstrom?
Und wieviel Watt kriegt der mora 3 mit den Lüftern weg (der 9x140er lt).
Vielen dank im voraus.

@ CoXxOnE : ich glaube mit Wodka in der wakü machst du dir mehr Probleme als Freude.
Außerdem kannst du den wodka aus dem Kreislauf auch nicht mehr trinken. Denke das geht aus die gesundheit  .

MfG mfg_XX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ein chiller ist ein guter ansatz, leider hab ich mich da noch nicht soweit reingelesen um wirklich irgendeine aussage über die technik und 24/7 Kompatibilitäten treffen zu können.


 
Ungefähr so alltagstauglich, wie ein vodkagefüllter Kühlkreislauf (denk dran, den AGB groß genug zu machen!) - eigentlich gar nicht.
Aber sollte man sich von sowas stoppen lassen?
(Im Extremkühlforum, wo Chiller hingehören, schlummert u.a. noch ein Thread zu ner Cola-Kühlung)




mfg_XX schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kann ich eigentlich 9 NB Pk2 unter vollast an einen lüfterkanal eines Aquaero 5 Pro anschließen ohne dass der wegbruzzelt?Oder brauch ich ne poweramp?



Müsste so gehen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich würde Rohr mit 10mm AD und passende P'n'C-Anschlüsse nutzen.


 Dann werde ich es so machen.
Ich finde die  P'n'C-Anschlüsse bei aquatunning irgendwie nicht.
Und wie es an der Pumpe und am Radi machen, bei den anderen "Messgeräten" sollte es ja keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

At führt sie unter dem Namen Push-In. 
Beim Radi kann man problemlos Rohre verbauen, nur bei der Pumpe sollte man Schlauch zur Entkopplung nutzen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ungefähr so alltagstauglich, wie ein vodkagefüllter Kühlkreislauf (denk dran, den AGB groß genug zu machen!) - eigentlich gar nicht.
> Aber sollte man sich von sowas stoppen lassen?
> (Im Extremkühlforum, wo Chiller hingehören, schlummert u.a. noch ein Thread zu ner Cola-Kühlung)


 
jupp die Cola Kühlung hab ich noch schwach im gedächtnis und auch schonmal gesehen.


Extrem trifft es hier richtig.
Wenn dann wird das eh ein show projekt. was ich da mit 24/7 meine ist eher zu verstehen als, wodka im kreislauf lassen und auch mal so schnell die kiste hochfahren.
für den optimalen geschmack bei show einsätzen würde dann sowieso nur frischer wodka in frage kommen. ^^

aber der gedanke Woddi Kühlung lässt mich einfach nicht los.
zum glück hab ich da noch genug Zeit die Gedanken kreiseln zu lassen.


Also ist ein Chiller so 24/7 tauglich wie eine Kokü ^^

[edit] ich wollte nochmal Rückmeldung zu evga gtx 670 FTW+ 4GB geben. Der gtx 680 Kühler dürfte passen, im guru3D Forum hat auch einer einen Heatkiller X3 auf der bennanten Karte.

Leider ist die Karte Defekt xD
Und das 1 Tag nach Lieferung und geht jetzt erstmal zurück an den Absender (Hardwareversand... hust)

Was mich zu noch einer frage bringt.

Meint ihr die machen RMA oder Sofortaustausch (und intern dann für sich halt ne RMA)? Schließlich sind noch nichtmal 5 Tage seit der Bestellung vergangen?

Das ist aber auch die erste Karte von evga die solche Probleme macht.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von der Kältemaschine her ist ein Chiller und ne KoKü dasselbe - nur ein wenig anderes ausgelegt und im Falle des Chillers mit Wakü-Kreislauf zwischen Verdampfer und zu kühlender Hardware. Im Prinzip ist natürlich auch beides 24/7 tauglich machbar, aber es gibt tausend Gründe, warum das weder sinnvoll, noch erstrebenswert ist. Für den Einsatz in der heimischen Zockerkiste ist es jedenfalls nichts als eine extreme Spielerei, und wer so etwas 24/7 betreibt gehört imho schon auf Gründen des völlig unsinnigen Stromverbrauchs auf einen ungemütlichen Himmelkörper geschossen. 

Allgemein, wundert es mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute glauben, sie würden insbesondere beim Zocken wirklich in irgendeiner Art und Weise von den geringen OC-Verbesserungen die durch extreme Kühlmethoden ermöglicht werden, in praxisrelevanter Form profitieren... 
Selbst bei tendenziell seriösen Anwendungen (also keine Spiele), betreibt man für mehr Rechenleistung von dem Strom den eine KoKü frisst lieber einen zweiten Rechner und profitiert so von erheblich schnellerer Abarbeitung der Aufgabe (und wenn jetzt jemand meint er hätte aber eine sinnvolle Aufgabe die sich nicht parallelisieren lässt, so ist ihm imo nicht zu helfen).

Thermodynamisch passive Kühlungen, wie eine Wakü, bieten hingegen ohne negative Nebeneffekte (jetzt mal von den Nachteilen für extremen Bastelmuffeln abgesehen), absolut ausreichende Kühlleistung, und vor allem geringe Lautstärke. Warum zum Geier sollte man sich für ein mehr oder weniger normal genutztes System freiwillig einen Chiller oder eine KoKü kaufen/bauen? Für Freunde des Overclockings aus "sportlichem" Antrieb heraus oder für Leute die ihr Ego mit Benchmarkergebnissen befriedigen müssen, sind Extremkühlungen ein nettes teures und lautes Spielzeug - mehr aber nicht. Für einigermaßen vernunftbegabte PC-Nutzer kommt so etwas einfach nicht in Frage - schon gar nicht 24/7.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Oktober 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr die machen RMA oder Sofortaustausch (und intern dann für sich halt ne RMA)? Schließlich sind noch nichtmal 5 Tage seit der Bestellung vergangen?



Hardwareversand hat bei mir immer sofort getauscht, nie irgendwas mit RMA gemacht. Einer der Gründe warum ich fast ausschließlich dort bestelle. Muss natürlich kein Garant für dich sein.


----------



## ZeP_Jonny (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi leute....hab mal ne frage

derzeit hab ich nur die cpu gekühlt mit einem 140er und nem 280er (beide  slim)...im windows läuft es komplett passiv und im load hab ich ca.  33-35 grad wasser temp und ca. 45 grad beim cpu auf 4,5 GHz (raumtepm  bei ca. 20 grad) @ 750 U/min

bin am überlegen noch die grafikkarte mit einzubinden (Watercool GPU-X³ Core LT...also only chip und SpaWa)

unterstützend würde dann noch ein weiterer 140er slim dazu kommen (hab noch einen rummliegen)

würde das ausreichen?
weil hab mir gedacht, derzeit ist noch etwas luft nach oben und mit nem  weiteren 140er würde die leistung ja nochmals ansteigen und dann sollte  es doch für die graka reichen da bei dieser ja auch nur chip und SpaWa  gekühlt werden (auch wenn der ram sowieso nicht so heiß wird)


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Oktober 2012)

@ VJoe2Max

Schön gesagt, bei mir geht es aber eher darum den Wodka (also das Kühlmedium) kalt zu halten,  als die von dir oben erwähnten Punkte.


----------



## Casper0011 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Schnellkupplung für meinen Mora.
Welches ist die Beste? bzw dichteste
Und gibt es die auch inklusive Shottverschraubung so das ich direkt am Gehäuse kuppeln kann?


----------



## Verminaard (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Casper0011* schau mal bei Koolance VL3N.


----------



## rUdeBoy (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Günstige alternative sind die CPC-Kupplunge.
Die sind aber nicht tropffrei und sind etwas restriktiver.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab da mal ne frage und zwar möchte ich mir neuen Schlauch holen und zwar Klarsichtigen. Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen für die Größe 16/10?
Derzeit schwanke ich zwischen einem Feserschlauch und einem Primochillschlauch. Was würdet ihr mir Raten? Oder doch vllt den Tygonschlauch?

Gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer, Primochill, Tygon. In der Reihefolge, Tygon der klarste.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das grad verstehe soll ich am besten Masterkleer kaufen oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer ist von den dreien der günstige und der "drübste" Schlauch usw, usw.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok. Ich glaub ich greif zum Tygon.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute ich hab ein Aquaero 4 und eine neuere Aquastream XT (USB), die ich jetzt zusammen nutzen will. Um sicherzugehen, wie muss ich die Anschließen?
Beide einzeln per USB mit dem Mainboard und beide einzeln mit ans Netzteil? Oder kann ich den USB Anschluss der Pumpe auch weglassen und statt dessen per Aquabus mit dem Aquaero verbinden (da hab ich ein Kabel^^)? Falls nicht was für ein USB Kabel brauche ich für die Pumpe?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Beide einzeln per USB mit dem Mainboard und beide einzeln mit ans Netzteil?


Genau so. Alles andere hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke. Was für ein USB Kabel brauche ich? Hab keines dabei gehabt. Ist das hier in Ordnung?

PS Welche Nachteile denn? Ich will nur die Frequenz der Pumpe anpassen, und das auch nur einmal.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ILastSamuraiI schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Was für ein USB Kabel brauche ich? Hab keines dabei gehabt. Ist das hier in Ordnung?
> 
> PS Welche Nachteile denn? Ich will nur die Frequenz der Pumpe anpassen, und das auch nur einmal.



Das ist kein USB-Kabel. Das ist das Kabel für den Aquabus.

Du kannst aber die aquastream über das Bus-Kabel am aquaero anschließen und die Pumpe darüber Steuern.

Das hier wäre das richtige USB-Kabel. Aquacomputer aquaero internes USB-Anschlusskabel 100 cm | eBay


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke, dann werde ich es wohl erst einmal dabei belassen.


----------



## Niza (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tachjen Leute,

Ich habe angst mir irgendwann mal eine Wasserkühlung anzuschaffen weil ich angst habe das sie irgendwo undicht werden könnte und so die hardware schrottet.

Ist meine Angst berechtigt ?

Ich habe leider wenig Ahnung davon aber die Frage hat mich mal immer interressiert.

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Niza, deine Angst ist unbegruendet.
Fast alle Wasserschaeden sind auf unsachgemaesse Handhabung zurueckzufuehren oder auf ungenaues Arbeiten.

Solang du die einzelnen Komponenten sorgfaeltig behandelst, gewissenhaft arbeitest, einige wenige Grundlagen beachtest, kann dir gar nichts passieren.

Bei spezielleren Fragen stehen dir sicher gerne einige (viele) User zur verfuegung.

Ich jetzt gerade nicht, weil wegen Abendessen, in diesem Sinne, Mahlzeit


----------



## DjTomCat (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man richtig und sauber arbeitet dann ist die Sache sehr sicher. Man muss eben wie alles auch warten.

Ich habe jetzt 4 Jahre eine Wakü und bis jetzt immer alles dicht gewesen.
Bei meiner letzten habe wakü habe ich 2 Jahre nix machen müssen außer den radi mal sauber zumachen und zwischen durch mal den Füllstand aus gleichen.


----------



## Troollin (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte auch mal schnell eine Frage in den Raum werfen. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der mir antworten kann.  

Ich habe mir für meine erste Wakü den Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin gekauft. Noch, da der Grafikkartenkühler nicht da ist, ist noch nichts in Benutzung. 

Nun zur Frage: Wie weit dreht man/ihr die Schrauben fest? (Hinsichtlich der Feder) Bis es nicht mehr weiter geht? 

Denn so wie es jetzt ausschaut, könnt ich locker noch einige Umdrehungen machen. Schwer fallen weitere Umdrehungen zumindest nicht. Jedoch möchte ich auch ungern das Teil so fest drehen, dass es mit der CPU verschmilzt.


----------



## Uter (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Federn sollten nicht komplett zusammengedrückt sein, da man sie sonst nicht nutzen müsste.


----------



## Troollin (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut  dann werd ich das mal so belassen bzw. beim Umbau aufs neue Mainboard nicht anders machen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> At führt sie unter dem Namen Push-In.
> Beim Radi kann man problemlos Rohre verbauen, nur bei der Pumpe sollte man Schlauch zur Entkopplung nutzen.


 Dann kann ich sie nicht finden.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen was und wie viel ich brauch.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind doch nicht zu übersehen  - sogar in vier Kategorien: Kunststoff schwarz und Messing vernickelt mit blauem Ring, Kunststoff schwarz (versch. Ausführungen mit und ohne Metallanteil), Messing vernickelt (gibt´s auch mit schwarzem Kunststoffring), Messing schwarz vernickelt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das meinte ich nicht mehr. 
Aber Schnellkupplungen gibt es, das wird mit dem Radi etwas umständlich oder ich benutze Schläuche.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat einer dafür ne Lösung für mich? Klick


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie ist das Setting? also Pumpe - graka - cpu - radi - agb?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Setting ist: Pumpe - CPU - Graka - Duchflusssensor 360ger Radi - Mora2 Radi - AGB und dann wieder Pumpe.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probiers anderum.... Graka - CPU - ect...
Luft will immer nach oben, so wie du es hast fließt das wasser an der Luft vorbei und die Luft
kann nicht weiter hoch, andersrum wird die luft rausbefördert

ps: bitte in und out der Kühler beachten!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur wie soll ich das jetzt andersrum machen? Da müsste ich ja die Ganze Schlauchführung ändern und das will ich nicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja dann muss du anders probieren die Luft raus zu bekommen,
Pc aufn Kopf stellen un laufen lassen wenn es möglich ist.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PC auf den Kopfstellen versuche ich mal, danke schonmal. Wenns nicht klappen sollte melde ich mich nochmal ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht klar, ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf den Kopf stellen geht nicht. Meine Schläuche gehen durch eine Slotblende und die Schläuche die aus dem Case kommen gehen nach unten zum Schreibtisch. Alles a weng doof :/


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mh, Schreibtisch drehen^^ ne ehrlich kein Plan mehr.
Ich würd cpu und gpu drehen... klAr umständlich ich weiß aber sonst keine Lösung


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, gute Idee! Ich drehe meinen Schreibtisch xD
Ich glaub, dann werde ich das gleich mal machen, wenn ich einen Plan hab, wie ich dann am besten den Schlauch verlege.


----------



## Troollin (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schreibtisch drehen - aber nur mit Kamera!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah, ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich am besten dann den Schlauch verlege grad -.- Ist doch blöd. Da ist so eine HPPS+ echt was blödes weil ich sie bei mir nicht ins Case legen kann :/


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar ist es Stier, aber wer sich ne Wakü holt 
Muss damit leben xD ich will nächsten Monat 
Mobo und cpu tauschen, das wird ein Heiden Spaß


----------



## Troollin (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht macht die Not noch erfinderisch. Würde es mir zumindest für dich wünschen. 

Aber wie Brez$$z andeutet - Eine Wakü kann hin und wieder schon um einiges umständlicher sein als Lukü.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hin und wieder


----------



## Troollin (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte es gerne bisschen neutraler formulieren


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

Also egal was ich machen, es will aufs biegen und brechen nicht klappen -.-
Ist doch zum Kotzen.

Wie bekommt das denn eig dann djnoob als beispiel so gut hin?


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haste jetzt noch Probiert?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schüttel und Rütteln vom System und nochmal die Schlauchführung außerhalb vom Case umgebaut, doch das hat nix geholfen -.-
Jetzt hab ich keine Ahnung mehr -.-


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja dadurch das deine Radis am Tisch fest sin ist das schon bischen schwieriger 
Ich denke auf den Kopfstellen hätte was gebracht... Irgendwelche kunststückchen wie
mit mund das Wasser rückwärts zirkulieren zu lassen bis die Luft weg ist wird auch verdamt
schwierig. 

Die Schlachführung im Case willst ja nicht änder, klar is das umständlich aber so hats auch 
kein wert


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Schlauchführung sieht grad so aus: Pumpe - CPU - Graka - Slotdurchführung ausem Case - dann in den Mora wo der Eingang oben ist und der Ausgang unten der ausgang zum 360ger Radi der unterm Schreibtisch ist und dann zum AGB 

Alles sehr Suboptimal.
Ich kümmer mich kommendes Wochenende wieder um meinen PC, ich Fahr jetzt weg unter der Woche auf ein Seminar.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (29. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine Frage:
Wie ist das Verhalten, wenn man einen 1080Radi als Gehäuse entlüftung, an/in die Seitenwand setzt?
Das bedeutet für den Luftzug:
Vorne= rein
Hinten Oben und an der Seite= raus.

Wollte mir in gewisser Zeit das neue Lian li pc-7hx holen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde durch die Seitenwand reinblasen lassen. Dann bekommt der Radi frische, kühle Luft und die Spawas usw. auf dem Board bekommen auch noch einen schönen Luftstrom ab.
(Du meinst doch, dass ein großer Ausschnitt in die Seitenwand kommt und in diesen wird der Radi eingesetzt?)


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (29. Oktober 2012)

Jop, ein großer Ausschnitt. Dann müsste mann alle anderen Lüfter ausblasend montieten. Oder?


----------



## Troollin (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute, ich bin derzeit dabei das Bitfenix Raider mithilfe von Modifikationen auf Wakü umzustellen. 

Nun zum Anliegen:
In der Grafik habe ich eben mal schnell markiert, wo Radiatoren und wo Lüfter sitzen. Rot = Radiator; Blau = Lüfter; Gelb = weitere Lüfterplätze. Nun zum Kern: Ich habe derzeit hinten einen 120er Lüfter hängen. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob ich den nicht lieber reinblasend montieren sollte. Grund: Der Radiator oben bekommt nur die erwärmte Luft des 200er. Mit dem 120er würde ich frische Luft hinzumischen. Was meint ihr? 

(Anmerkung: Es handelt sich hierbei rein um die Theorie. Der PC ist derzeit (mittlerweile seit knapp 1 1/2 Wochen) nicht in Betrieb, da ich wegen der Wakü etc. noch daran rumbastel.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde es genau so machen. Der 280er befördert genug Luft raus aus dem case. Lass den 120er hinten einblasen und gut. Den 120er unten würde ich vielleicht sogar weg lassen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne blöde frage: was genau bringt es, 2 pumpen in reihe zu schalten? bzw, in welcher form steigert sich die leistung im gegensatz zu einer?


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringen tut es im Endeffekt nichts. Die Höhe des Durchflusses & die Lautstärke steigt. Der Durchfluss steigt aber nicht um das doppelte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn ich ne steigleitung anklemme, gehts doppelt so hoch, bis die pumpe versagt? 
also effektivität gleich null, sinnvoll nur bei viel leitung, zB externe radiatoren o.ä.


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du so viele Kühler und Radis in deinem Kreislauf hast, dass der Durchfluss zu niedrig ist, bringt es dir etwas. 
So viele Komponenten wirst du aber kaum einbauen können.

Wenn du sowieso über 60 Liter pro Stunde hast, wirst du außer der Lautstärke nichts merken.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ja, die magische untergrenze, von der hab ich irgendwo schonmal was gehört 

einziges szenario was ich mir vorstellen kann, wo es nötig ist: bis auf die kühlblocks alles extern und weit weg vom pc, damit man nix hört


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> einziges szenario was ich mir vorstellen kann, wo es nötig ist: bis auf die kühlblocks alles extern und weit weg vom pc, damit man nix hört


 Im Stockwerk unten drunter. xD


----------



## Charcharias (2. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wollte mal fragen, ob schon jemand einen Watercool HTF4 in ein Lian Li A71Fb im Deckel verbaut hat?


----------



## Gurkensalat (3. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, was kann ich denn für einen Kühler auf die EVGA GTX 570 Classified bauen? Gibt so viele Unterschiedliche GTX 570 Kühler... ich hab mal gehört dass der für die GTX 580 im Referenzdesign passsen soll?
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## BlackNeo (3. November 2012)

Die 570 Classified hat afaik das Referenzboard der 580, ich denke mal, die 580 Kühler sollten passen.

Könnte aber auch sein, dass die 580 Kühler wegen den Spawas nicht passen, die Classifieds haben da ja immer etwas mehr.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. November 2012)

Cooling Configurator aufrufen und nachschauen was auf die Karte passt.


----------



## Gurkensalat (4. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super dankeschön die seite kannte ich gar nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder Guapa's Layoutfinder suchen.


----------



## Gurkensalat (4. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke ihr habt mir viel geholfen  Wie sieht das mit den Kühlern von EK mit Plexideckel aus? Ist das Plexiglas stabil genug oder reißen da oft die Gewinde?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (5. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lange du da nicht mit den "Bumbäwassazong" drann gehst,passiert da nichts.


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat schon jemand einen Watercool HTF4 in ein Lian Li A71Fb im Deckel verbaut hat?


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2012)

Im 71b ohne F hab ich einen Magicool extreme drin. Das passt zwar, kostet aber den obersten Laufwerksschacht.


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke, dann werde ich das wohl mal ausprobieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die HTF4 sind für die meisten Laufwärksschächte zu breit.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Leute, ich habe ein Problem. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe hier im Forum vor einiger Zeit eine Aquastream XT (Standard) gekauft, da meine alte Pumpe kaputt ging. Allerdings passiert, nachdem ich die Pumpe angeschlossen habe wenn ich starte nur folgendes: Für ca. 2 Sekunden leutet die rote LED durchgängig. Dann fängt sie ca. 3 mal die Sekunde an zu blinken. Anlaufen tut die Pumpe dabei anscheinend gar nicht.
Was ist das Problem? Wie kann ich es beheben?

Achso, momentan ist die Pumpe nur an den Strom angeschlossen, da ich noch kein passendes USB Kabel habe. Kann es daran liegen?

Eine schnelle Antwort wäre super!


----------



## VJoe2max (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste sie mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt (Seite 14 im Handbuch)? Vielleicht hat der Vorbesitzer sie so verstellt, dass bei dir nicht anläuft.

USB-Kabel brauchst du nicht - es sei denn du willst über die Aquasuite resetten. Würde hier aber die Jumper-Methode wählen .


----------



## MrPsyco (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen
Ich suche nach Schnellverschlüssen in Schwarz. Schlauchdurchmesser 11/8 mm und sollten G1/4" gewinde haben.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## <BaSh> (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In schwarz wirst du da ziemlich sicher nichts finden. Ansonsten CPC oder Koolance V3LN mit Muffen ....


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (7. November 2012)

VJoe2max schrieb:
			
		

> Haste sie mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt (Seite 14 im Handbuch)? Vielleicht hat der Vorbesitzer sie so verstellt, dass bei dir nicht anläuft.
> 
> USB-Kabel brauchst du nicht - es sei denn du willst über die Aquasuite resetten. Würde hier aber die Jumper-Methode wählen .



Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Aber wo finde ich denn eigentlich den reset Jumper(Pin). Ih sehe an der Pumpe hinten nur die Kabelanschlüsse...


----------



## VJoe2max (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst auch einen Jumper von irgendeinem alten Mainboard o.Ä. nehmen, wenn der Vorbesitzern ihn nicht mitgeschickt hat. Die Pins sind beschriftet - einfach gemäß Anleitung vorgehen und mit dem Jumper die zwei Pins bei denen "deaeration / ext. temp" steht verbinden. Im Notfall tut´s auch eine Schraubdreherklinge (aber nicht abrutschen!) - du musst nur den Kontakt zwischen den beiden Pins herstellen.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach ja, war zu einfach^^. Geholfen hat es aber nicht wirklich. Das blinken ist zwar weg, aber dafür tut sich jetzt nach dem anfänglichen Leuchten gar nichts mehr 

PS
Komado zurück. Sie scheint zu laufen, allerdings wird komischer Weise kein Wasser gepumpt... wie kann das denn sein oO?


----------



## VJoe2max (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich ist alles in Ordnung wenn die LED nicht leuchtet - zumindest bei den Modellen mit einigermaßen aktueller Firmware. Ganz alte AS-XTs blinkten ungefähr im Sekundentakt, wenn die Pumpe normal lief. 

Häng doch mal das USB-Kabel dran (Polung beachten!) und spiele die aktuellste die Firmware drauf, falls die Pumpe erkannt wird. Wenn nicht wir wohl nur der AC Support helfen können.


----------



## Rurdo (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute!
Kann was passieren wenn ich zwei Flüssigkeiten mische?
Ich habe jeweils noch eine halbe flasche Innoprotect und eine halbe flasche EK-Koolant rot... 
Ausser dass das Rot etwas schwächer wird, können doch keine Probleme auftreten oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (7. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es könnte Ausflocken, seine Wirkung verlieren, die Farbe ändern (nicht nur abschwächen) etc.
Das Mischen verschiedener Korrosionschutzmittel sollte man nicht nur in Autokühlern vermeiden .


----------



## Infernal-jason (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bräuchte mal ne meinung über die bitspower fittings. Die sehen gut aus und sind leider überteuert, aber sind die besser oder vk die nur den namen wie alienware?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> bräuchte mal ne meinung über die bitspower fittings. Die sehen gut aus und sind leider überteuert, aber sind die besser oder vk die nur den namen wie alienware?


 
Meine Meinung: Sie sind Ok aber den Preis in vielen Fällen nicht wert. Was mich besonders stört ist die extreme Schwergängigkeit der drehbaren Verbindungen oder bei den trennbaren Verbindern bei Bitspower (bei Letzteren kann man wenigstens die O-Ringe gegen besser passende austauschen). An manchen Stellen sind solche schwergängigen Teile zwar auch von Vorteil, aber es ist für mein mechanisches Gefühl meist "a bit too much" - auch im Hinblick auf die Haltbarkeit der Dichtungen. Zumindest entsprechen solche extrem unter Spannung stehenden O-Ringdichtungen nicht den Regeln der Technik. Die Oberflächenqualität und Maßgenauigkeit sind ebenfalls nicht besser als bei anderen, teils deutlich günstigeren Anbietern. Insgesamt stimmt die Qualität aber und die Optik ist in vielen Fällen nicht schlecht. Ob man damit jetzt aber ein ganzes System ausrüsten sollte, sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich persönlich kaufe Anschlüsse und Adapter sowieso nach Einsatzzweck und mische unterschiedliche Hersteller und Anschlussarten so wie ich es brauche - und das auch nicht unbedingt zum Nachteil der Optik. An Stellen wo drehbare aber dennoch sehr steife Verbindungen benötigt werden kommen durchaus auch mal Bitspower-Adapter zum Einsatz. Insbesondere bei Anschlüssen gibt es aber fast immer billigere Alternativen auf gleichem oder höherem Qualitätsniveau.


----------



## Codebreaker (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Experten.
Ich benutze momentan folgende Pumpe mit integriertem AGB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro AGB Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro AGB 49116
Ich möchte aber einen Röhren AGB nutzen und diesen an die Gehäuserückwand meines Midgards schrauben.
Wo und wie platziere ich dann die Pumpe?


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du nimmst den AGB vom Deckel, schraubst einen der beiden Eingänge des Deckels mit einer G1/4-Verschlussschraube zu und hängst die Pumpe irgendwo unter den AGB, wo genau und in welcher Position sei dir überlassen.


----------



## Codebreaker (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das heißt die Pumpe hängt dann in der Luft?


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2012)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Das hängen in seinem Text bezieht sich auf den Wasserkreislauf, an/in dem die pumpe und dergleichen hängt. Sie muss halt nur unterhalb des AGB's angebracht sein, damit das Wasser von selbst in die Pumpe drückt. Diese kann das Wasser nämlich nur fördern, nicht aber ansaugen.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (8. November 2012)

So ich hab die Aquastreampumpe jetzt per USB angeschlossen aber sie wird nur als nicht erkanntes Gerät mit Fehler 43 angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Idee was man außer mit einem neuen Kabel (kommt bald) noch machen könnte?


----------



## Raketenjoint (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo an alle. Seit ein paar Monaten habe ich eine Wasserkühlung mit einem Nova 1080 und 9 T.B. Silence Lüftern.
Um sie passiv laufen zu lassen, habe ich auf ruyven_macarans Rat hin, ihn horizontal auf meinem Tisch platziert. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter verkehrt herum (nach unten) blasen. Darum habe ich ihn einfach gedreht und die Stelzen bei den Lüfter angedreht. Einen großen Temperaturunterschied konnte ich nicht betrachten.
Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass bei den Lüftern ein ähnliches Problem wie mit meinen großen 200mm Bitfenix Gehäuselüftern passiert: Sie fangen (besonders) bei niedrigen Drehzahlen an, zu schleifen. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun könnte?


----------



## Chris2109 (8. November 2012)

Ich würde darauf tippen, dass die Lager sich aufgrund der Lage abgeschliffen haben. Wenn dem so sein sollte, musst du damit leben oder dir neue kaufen.


----------



## LiTo (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich suche grade nach einem Wasserkühler für meine MSI GTX 670 PE - Grafikkarte und würde gerne einen Fullcoverblock da drauf schrauben. Layout GTX 670 - 2048MB Hab die Seite gefunden und frage mich ob die Informationen stimmen und ob jemand schon seine/ihre PE erfolgreich mit 'nem Wasserblock ausgestattet hat.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute wie ist das beim Befüllen der Kreislaufs mit einer Aquastream XT? Ich habe einfach die Pumpe angeschlossen und alles andere so gelassen wie es war (das heißt alle HDDs, usw. sind angeschlossen.) Es funktioniert anscheinend nicht. Sie läuft aber Pumpt nicht und taucht in Windows nur als nicht erkanntes Gerät auf.
Im Handbuch habe ich gerade nachgelesen soll man alles andere vom Netzteil abziehen. Ist das wirklich nötig`? Ist bei mir nämlich ziemlich viel Aufwand.


----------



## LiTo (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal: Du musst den 4-Pin-Molex Stromanschluss anschliessen. Ausserdem ist es ratsam den Kreislauf ohne einschalten des PCs zu befüllen, da bei eventuellen Lecks deine Hardware wegbrutzelt (kann auch sein das nichts passiert). Wenn nichts passiert obwohl Strom angeschlossen ist und Wasser in die Pumpe einströmen kann ist sie wohl kaputt => Garantie.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, den habe ich angeschlossen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (8. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ich würde darauf tippen, dass die Lager sich aufgrund der Lage abgeschliffen haben. Wenn dem so sein sollte, musst du damit leben oder dir neue kaufen.


Das wäre echt schade. Wobei: ein richtiges Schleifen ist das nicht. Eher ein Klackern. Ändert das etwas?


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. November 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre echt schade. Wobei: ein richtiges Schleifen ist das nicht. Eher ein Klackern. Ändert das etwas?



Nein, das sind die Lager, Einzigst wenn du die Lage der lüfter wieder in die alte Lage bewegst könnten sie nicht mehr Schleifen, weil sie so eingelaufen sind ^^

Ansonsten vernünftige Noiseblocker kaufen ^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho ,
habe eine Frage an euch .. 
Ich brauch ein Gehäuse bis Maximal 70 Euro wo ich oben einen 480 Radiator drauf machen kann , nicht im Gehäuse 

Greeetz

SpotlightXFX


----------



## Brez$$z (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute ich hab mal ne Frage, taugt der schlauch was? 
Feser Schlauch 16/10mm - UV red 1m - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## VJoe2max (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Heyho ,
> habe eine Frage an euch ..
> Ich brauch ein Gehäuse bis Maximal 70 Euro wo ich oben einen 480 Radiator drauf machen kann , nicht im Gehäuse


 
Ähm - dafür eignet sich eigentlich jedes Gehäuse - du solltest schon ein wenig spezifizieren, wo du den Knackpunkt siehst, bzw. auf was es dir ankommt. Man kann selbst auf irgendein Mini-ITX-Gehäuse außen einen 480er drauf schrauben - sieht zwar sch***e aus, ist aber problemlos möglich.



			
				Brez$$z schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leute ich hab mal ne Frage, taugt der schlauch was?
> Feser Schlauch 16/10mm - UV red 1m - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


Würde von dieser Firma  zwar aus bestimmten Gründen prinzipiell nichts kaufen (und damit meine ich keinesfalls Mindfactory, sondern den Schlauchanbieter), aber aus technischer Sicht sind zumindest die Schläuche angeblich nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Wakü-Schläuche. Probleme (insb. chemischer Natur) gibt´s auch damit immer mal wieder, aber das haste eigentlich bei allen Schläuchen, wenn du z.B. eine ungeeignete Suppe darin förderst oder eine schlechte Charge erwischt hast. 16/10er Schläuche sind allgemein die knickfestesten - das hat aber im Wesentlichen mit den Abmessungen und wenig mit der Herkunft zu tun.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mir gehts net um die größe, hab ja jetzt auch 16/10 drinne aber von Masterkleer aber die sind total trüb geworden und 
sieht nicht mehr schön aus. Warum willst nichts mehr von dennen kaufen? und was sind die Probleme die auftreten können?


----------



## VJoe2max (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst habe ich nie etwas von denen gekauft - von daher kann ich auch nicht aus eigener Hand von Problemen mit deren Produkten berichten. Es geht hier aber auch nicht um die Produkte, sondern um die Machenschaften dieser Firma . Die haben in der Vergangenheit im Wakü-Markt einiges an Porzellan zerbrochen. Wenn du Genaueres darüber wissen willst, musst du nur ein wenig recherchieren - zum Glück ist der Spuk zumindest in Europa vorbei - von denen gibt´s eigentlich nur noch Reste.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max

Ich möchte den Radi oben mit solchen Abstandhalter von 2 cm draufschrauben , nur die Länge muss auch stimmen 
Ist das Xigamatek Midgard New Version in Ordnung für den Radiator ? Mir ist es egal ob der Radiator über den Anschaltknopf und so geht und auf das Ausehen kommts ned an weil ich find des sieht geil aus und die Kühlleistung ist das was ich brauch 

Greetz
Justin


----------



## VJoe2max (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 480er Radi ist ca. 52 cm tief. 
Das Midgard II ist bloß 48,8 cm lang. Ein 480er Radi würde also überstehen. (was u.U. von Vorteil ist, du so die Anschlüsse über die Rückwand hinaus stehen lassen kannst und die Schläuche dann bequem über die Rückwand ins Gehäuse führen kannst. 

Besser sähe imho ein 420er Radi (ca. 46 bis 47 cm tief) aus, weil er auch die Breite eine Gehäuses besser überdeckt. Ein 12cm breiter Radi sieht ziemlich verloren aus auf einem 20cm breiten Gehäuse-Deck.
Mit einem 429er erhöht sich die Auswahl passender Gehäuse unter deinen Randbedingungen außerdem erheblich - auch das Midgard  II würde dann komplett drunter passen. Allerdings müsstest du halt auch Löcher für die Anschlüsse in den Deckel machen oder den Radi ein gute Stück an hinten setzen, damit die Anschlüsse wie beim 480er wider überstehen. 
Ein klein wenig mehr Fläche hat ein 420er auch noch und du kommst mit einem Lüfter weniger aus (dafür halt 140er).
Ebenfalls möglich aber etwas teuer wäre ein 2x180er Radi.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Des mit dem überstehen ist mir eigendlich egal , nur das ist in einem Set der 480 und deswegen 

Aber wenn hinten sagen wir 3 cm rausschauen auch wegen dem Schlauch und vorne auch dann passt des ja oder ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2012)

Das Midgard hat hinten ganz oben schlauchdurchführungen. (unten bei den PCI (e) Karten auch nochmal)
Durch die oberen kannst du die Schläuche wenn der Radi ein paar cm übersteht perfekt durchführen. 

Du kannst die Abstandhalter übrigens nicht direkt auf das feine Gitter Schrauben. Das ist viel zu dünn und wackelig. 
Du musst in das feine Gitter Löcher bohren und die Abstandhalter dann auf dem 2-3 cm tiefer liegenden "richtigen" Deckel befestigen.
Du musst also etwas längere Abstandhalter kaufen. 

MfG


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, das Midgard ist dann WaKü Ready. 
Ich möchte mir das Set holen: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 LT/ST - Set
Dann kommt noch ne 2te Pumpe dazu: Alphacool DC-LT
Gekühlt wird ein i3 3220 und 2 GTX 260 im SLI Betrieb
Wo bekommt man die Abstandshalter bei aquatuning.de ? Bohren muss ich so oder so wegen dem Radi

Passt das Set zum System ? 

Greeetz 

Justin


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. November 2012)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:
			
		

> Des mit dem überstehen ist mir eigendlich egal , nur das ist in einem Set der 480 und deswegen
> 
> Aber wenn hinten sagen wir 3 cm rausschauen auch wegen dem Schlauch und vorne auch dann passt des ja oder ?



Mit etwas modding kann man den 420er auch vollkommen auf dem midgard verstecken ^^

Hab auch einen auf dem Deckel, die Lüfter befinden sich im Gehäuse ^^, mit einem slimradi könnte sogar der ins Gehäuse passen und du hast nur die Lüfter oben ^^

Aber sieh selbst, wie einigermaßen gut mein Deckel Radi versteckt ist (ist aber noch nicht final ^^)


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Mit etwas modding kann man den 420er auch vollkommen auf dem midgard verstecken ^^
> 
> Hab auch einen auf dem Deckel, die Lüfter befinden sich im Gehäuse ^^, mit einem slimradi könnte sogar der ins Gehäuse passen und du hast nur die Lüfter oben ^^
> 
> Aber sieh selbst, wie einigermaßen gut mein Deckel Radi versteckt ist (ist aber noch nicht final ^^)



Fast genau so hab ich meinen 420er auch im Deckel meines Midgards verbaut. 

Ich hab aber den Anschltknopf an die Front verlegt und die Schläuche vorne wo bei dir der Anschaltknopf ist nach unten verlegt. So steht er hinten nicht über.

Ich habe übrigens einen Slim Radi. Und er passt leider nicht zwischen das feine Gitter und den "richtigen" Deckel. Da sind ein paar mm zu wenig. Alles innen rein geht auch nicht, da würde es (zumindest bei mir) Probleme mit dem RAM geben.
Einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein Slim Radi innen und dann 12 mm slim Lüfter zwischen Gitter und Deckel.


----------



## Cleriker (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs (und Mädels?),
mir explodiert bald der Kopf.
Habe mir vor geraumer Zeit einen Wasserkühler für meine 7970 geholt, den Narrow Line ATI HD 7970 von Liquid Extasy. Dieser war auch recht einfach zu montieren und eine gute Anleitung dabei, jedoch tut es die Karte nicht mit dem Kühler. Sowie er montiert wird und ich versuche das System zu starten, schaltet das Netzteil ab. Kurzschlussabschaltung.
Kühler runter, schon tut sie's. Ich hab ihn jetzt mehrmals rauf und runter gebastelt, jedoch finde ich keinen Fehler.

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Hersteller anschrieben? Vielleicht hat ja Jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Kühler gemacht...


----------



## Brez$$z (10. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein das du für Spannungswandler o.ä Wärmeleitpads benötigst? 
Es kann sein das auf den Leitenden gehäusen unterschiedliches Potential anliegt!
Paste ist nicht isolierend, Pads in der Regel schon

ps: ich weiß nicht ob das bei der 7970 so ist, aber das ist allgemein gemeint


----------



## Cleriker (11. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, könnte natürlich sein. In der Anleitung von LE stand diesbezüglich jedoch nichts drin, zudem lag dem Kühler auch eine WLP bei. Grobkörniges Zeug ohne Namen. Ich denke, ich werde die mal anschreiben.

Wie hast du das denn gemacht bei deiner? Welchen Kühler hast du verbaut?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde sich der Umstieg von einer HPPS Plus auf eine DDC 1T lohnen?


----------



## Brez$$z (11. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den Kühler von Aquacomputer und bei mir lagen Pads bei für Spannungswandler


----------



## Uter (11. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Würde sich der Umstieg von einer HPPS Plus auf eine DDC 1T lohnen?


Nein. (Außer natürlich von der Optik oder wenn du auf ein sehr kleines Gehäuse wechseln willst.)


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. November 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich die Erfahrung mit der Lebensdauer einer ddc im vergleich mit einer as xt?  

Überlege umzusteigen, da ein aquero demnächst Einzug in meinem System erhält und somit die Ultra Variante meiner Pumpe überflüssig machen würde.


----------



## Uter (12. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DDc-1T (non plus!) hat auch eine sehr hohe Lebenserwartung. Vermutlich nehmen sich die Pumpen nicht viel, EHEIM hat aber den Vorteil der günstigen Ersatzteile.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dich bisher die AS XT nicht gestört hat, lohnt es nicht sich die Laing DDC-1T zu holen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal noch eben so eine Frage, wenn ich einen Schlauch mit 11,2mm Innendruchmesser habe, sollte ich da am besten 12mm Tüllen oder 13mm Tüllen nehmen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

besser 13mm. kommt auch auf die Tülle an.


----------



## Gurkensalat (14. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey  ich wollte bald meine wakü bestellen, aber der cuplex kryos delrin ist nicht lieferbar  welcher kühler im selben preisbereich ist denn als ersatz zu empfehlen? gern auch mit kupfer...


----------



## Brez$$z (14. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den cuplex Pro und den Heatkiller 3.0, beide sind nur bischen Teurer und ich bin mit
Beiden zufrieden. Der Delrin ist meiner Meinung nach eh nich so hübsch


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> besser 13mm. kommt auch auf die Tülle an.


 
Ah ok alles klar, danke


----------



## Infernal-jason (15. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oo hmm will mir ach ein wakü anschaffen mit 11/8 mm und ich dachte ein 11,2/8 schlauch passt dazu. 

Meine frage: Passt des nicht ? und welche größe schlauch müsste ich dann kaufen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

0,2 mm Unterschied sind egal.
Ich selbst nutze mit 8/10er Anschlüssen Schläuche in 7,75/10; 7,5/10 und 7,5/10,3.


----------



## Infernal-jason (15. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für die antwort


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei der CPU-Block Wahl.

Kann mich zwischen denen hier nicht entscheiden. Wobei mir der EK Supremacy eigentlich schon zu teuer ist.
Im Moment wäre eigentlich der Alphacool NexXxoS mein Favorit. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob er den Aufpreis zum Watercool HK oder EK Supreme LTX Wert ist.

Wenn ihr noch andere Vorschläge habt, immer her damit. Wichtig ist mir vor allem Preis/Leistung, wenn möglich sollte der Preis unter 50€ liegen, Halterungen für alle gängigen Sockel wären auch nicht schlecht. (Ist aber kein muss)


----------



## VJoe2max (16. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir vor allem Preis/Leistung, wenn möglich sollte der Preis unter 50€ liegen ...


Dann ist die Entscheidung sehr einfach - der günstigste wird´s . Leistungsmäßig liegen diese Kühler alle in sehr ähnlichem Rahmen. Der LTX und derH3 LC sind zwar nominell ein Quäntchen schwächer als die anderen, aber nicht so, dass du davon etwas merken würdest. Der Rest ist im Rahmen der üblichen Montage und Messungenauigkeiten (wobei das Auslesen von Sensoren nichts mit messen zu tun hat) alle gleich auf - da entscheidet der Preis, wenn´s um P/L geht. Darüber hinaus würde ich den Fokus auf die die Optik setzen, denn wer will schon das hässliche Kringeldesign von EK in seinem Rechner haben...?


----------



## InQontrol (18. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich hab mal eine Frage.
Ich will in der Weihnachtszeit meine Wakü etwas verbessern damit eingehend auf einen Anderen Schlauchdurchmesser umsteigen und brauche somit auch neue Anschlüsse.
So erst einmal ist was gegen 13/10 ein zu wenden oder doch eher 16/10 ?
Ich steige von 11/8 um da mir die Schläuche zu schnell knicken... 
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesen Größen?
So nun zum Geld Faktor.
Ist das normal das ein 45°-Anschluss in den Größen fast 5€ kostet?
Links:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black matt 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black matt 62442
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt 62445
Gibt es günstigere alternativen bräuchte nämlich nach aktueller Planung davon 10 Stk.
mfg


----------



## VJoe2max (18. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es um Knickstabilität geht, wäre 13/10 ein Rückschritt. Da fährst du mit 16/10er Schlauch besser. 

Die Preise sind durchaus üblich.


----------



## InQontrol (18. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok also 16/10. Das ist echt hart bei:
10*45° Anschluss
1*45° Verbindung
3*90° Anschluss
5*90° Verbindung
2* Schnellkupplung
1* Sli Bridge
5* Gerade Anschluss
1* Kugelhahn


----------



## Cleriker (18. November 2012)

Das Wasserkühlungen nicht billig sind ist doch ausreichend bekannt, oder? Ist halt Luxus!
Verstehen kann ich dich allerdings schon. Hab den selben Wechsel hinter mir!


----------



## InQontrol (18. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja leider, ok werde ich wohl oder übel noch etwas die Preise vergleichen und dann eine Großbestellung machen....
Nur kurz zu den Schnellkupplungen gibt es da welche die empfehlenswert sind?
Hätte gerne High Flow kommen dann nur diese in Frage?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65131


----------



## mo5qu1to (21. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Kringeldesign auf meiner GPU  Gefiel mir am Anfang noch, aber mittlerweile nicht mehr so mein Fall. War mir bei der GTX 660 TI nur durch den Konfigurator bei EK sicher, dass auch der Kühlblock einer GTX 670 passt. Ansonsten hätte ich wohl, wie bei meiner vorherigen Grafikkarte, zu Watercool gegriffen. Beim nächsten Mal frage ich lieber noch einmal im Forum, bevor ich was bestelle.

Anschlüsse sind die Teile, die man mit am längsten im System verwenden kann. Da darf man ruhig mal in die Vollen gehen 

Koolance sind schon die besten Schnellkupplungen, die man derzeit erwerben kann. Das Trennen der Verbindungen, soll bei Koolance auch ohne den geringsten Wasserverlust möglich sein. Eine erwähnenswerte Alternative, stellen die Schnellkupplungssysteme von CPC dar. Bei beiden kann ich aber nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung sprechen und beziehe mich nur auf das, was ich darüber bisher gelesen habe.


----------



## zockerlein (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ich hab da mal ne blöde Frage 

wie bekomm ich meinen Lüfter  -damit-  auf einen Radiator?

Die lange Seite muss doch an den Lüfter und die andere an den Radi, oder?
bloß bekomm ich den Knubbel an der langen Seite nicht durch das Loch am Lüfter... (hab angst was kaputt zu machen, wenn ich zu fest drück  )


----------



## Troollin (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Teile auch noch rumliegen. Habe sie vor der Wakü benutzt gehabt. Die lange Seite ist für den Lüfter. 
Du musst das Ende der langen Seite durch das Lüfterloch stecken und dann von der anderen Seite daran ziehen. 
Die Teile sind aber nur für Lüfter gedacht, die nicht dieses Schraubenrohr haben.


----------



## zockerlein (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nene, die waren beim Lüfter als Originalzubehör dabei... 
und dann die andere Seite einfach auf den Radi?
kann ich nichts kaputtmachen, wenn ich da dran zieh?


----------



## Troollin (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also an einem Radiator habe ich damit noch keine Lüfter befestigt.
Aber daran kann man ruhig ziehen. Die, die ich hier rumliegen habe (und eben mal gezogen habe), kann man locker 8cm lang ziehen ohne dass sie reißen. So stark musste ich jedoch nie ziehen um sie an den Lüfter zu bekommen.

Edit: Hab eben mal versucht die Teile an meinem Radiator anzubringen. Jedoch sind bei mir scheinbar die Bohrungen im Radiator eindeutig zu klein. Komme damit keinen mm durch das Loch.


----------



## zockerlein (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, habs geschafft...

Ziehen und schieben eben 

aber hat da jemand mit einem Radi erfahrungen?


----------



## Infernal-jason (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von welcher firma sind den die radiatoren?


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du dran gedacht, die Lüfter seitlich abzudichten, wenn du Dämpfer dazwischen setzt? Wenn nicht verlierst du u.U. ne Menge vom Luftstrom. 

Gummidämpfer sind auf Radiatoren btw immer ne ziemliche Fummelei. besser man entkoppelt gleich den ganzen Radiator samt Lüftern - dämpft auch besser wegen de höheren Gewichts


----------



## zockerlein (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so viel Platz is da nicht...

Ich wollte eigentlich alles einzeln abkoppeln, also so:

Lüfter | Radiator | Platzhalter-Gewinde | Gehäusewand... (mit kleinen Gummi-Ringen...)


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> so viel Platz is da nicht...


Ein Millimeter reicht schon, um Druck zu verlieren.



zockerlein schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich alles einzeln abkoppeln, also so:
> 
> Lüfter | Radiator | Platzhalter-Gewinde | Gehäusewand... (mit kleinen Gummi-Ringen...)



Musst halt schauen, dass es nicht zu weich wird - sonst hängt das ganze Paket runter.


----------



## zockerlein (24. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab vor allem Schiss, dass das Gehäuse wacklig wird, wenn da ein riesen agb und zwei 240er Radis dranhängen


----------



## nyso (26. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, mal eine Frage. Ist die MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC im Ref-Design? Überlege mir für die einen Kühler anzuschaffen, aber finde keine Übersicht welche 560TI im Ref-Design ist und welche nicht...


----------



## VJoe2max (26. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon in Guapas Layout-Finder geschaut? 

Die Karte ist demnach nicht im Referenzlayout gefertigt, aber es gibt von liquid-extasy trotzdem einen passenden Fullcoverkühler dafür: Klick
Andere Fullcover-Kühler stehen für die Karte aber nicht zur Verfügung. GPU-only ist bei der GTX560ti zwar gerade noch möglich, aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## zockerlein (26. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wies aussieht is die Seite nur für NVidia-Karten^^

Kann mir einer das selbe für die R7950 Twimfrozr von msi sagen?


----------



## nyso (27. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Schon in Guapas Layout-Finder geschaut?
> 
> Die Karte ist demnach nicht im Referenzlayout gefertigt, aber es gibt von liquid-extasy trotzdem einen passenden Fullcoverkühler dafür: Klick
> Andere Fullcover-Kühler stehen für die Karte aber nicht zur Verfügung. GPU-only ist bei der GTX560ti zwar gerade noch möglich, aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.


 

Ok, danke^^
Werd ihr ihr wohl nächsten Monat spendieren, da sie leider unglaublich laut wird.....


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@zockerlein: Die TwinFrozr hat Referenzdesign - 7950er Referenzdesign, *nicht* 7970er!


----------



## zockerlein (27. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> 7950er Referenzdesign, nicht 7970er!


und überall sonst heißt es, dass die Platine mit dem einen 6-Pol stecker und einem 8-Pol eine 7970 is?


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na es gibt auch 7950er im 7970er Design, aber die kann man an der Hand abzählen, und die Twin Frozr gehört nicht dazu. Wollte es nur gesagt haben, nicht, dass du dir z.B. den Watercool Kühler holst.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kurze Frage nebenbei: Wo und wie verbaut man eigentlich solche Dinger hier? Bringen die überhaupt was? Will mir demnächst die erste WaKü zusammenbauen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. November 2012)

Die schraubt man in die Gewinde im Inneren des AGB, dort wo Verwirbelungen auftreten können (Eingang und/oder Ausgang). Sind ziemlich neu, weiß nicht, ob jemand schon damit Erfahrungen sammeln konnte. Wenn nicht testest dus mal für uns


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. November 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne kurze Frage nebenbei: Wo und wie verbaut man eigentlich solche Dinger hier? Bringen die überhaupt was? Will mir demnächst die erste WaKü zusammenbauen.



Sieht aus wie ein perlator am Wasserhahn (aber anderer Effekt) oder ein diffusor im Aquarium oder der bong xD


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werd ich mal einen Davon am AGB-Ausgang installieren. Zu Weihnacht gibts die WaKü


----------



## Uter (28. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den meisten AGBs sind die Dinger unnötig und selbst wenn man einen Strudel hat, dann gibt es günstigeres.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Beispiel diese quadratischen, kleinen Schwämme?


----------



## Uter (28. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, besser ist es aber, wenn man gleich einen durchdachten AGB kauft und keine unnötig starke/laute Pumpe.


----------



## zockerlein (28. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, hab da was gefunden...
CoolingConfigurator.com
CoolingConfigurator.com 


hattest recht


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. November 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich hab ich recht  Aber wie gesagt nur 7950er Kühler kaufen, nicht die, die fürs 7970er PCB gemacht sind und auch auf die ersten 7950er passen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (30. November 2012)

*10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-Shop-10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-Shop-10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-*

Servus Buwe,
bei unserem sehr geschätzten Forumsmitglied "Jolo" gibts einen saftigen Rabatt!

Mehr im folgenden Link

10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-Shop


*Macht nachämol eian Geldbeidl uff!"


----------



## RuXeR (30. November 2012)

*AW: 10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-Shop-10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-Shop-10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-*

10% bei A-C-Shop oder 12% bei Aquatuning...

Fragt sich was besser ist


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (30. November 2012)

*AW: 10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-Shop-10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-Shop-10% Rabattaktion bei A-C-*

Danke für deinen "äusserst sinnvollen" Beitrag....


----------



## zockerlein (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bild: jmjv8.jpg - abload.de 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Bild ist auf dem Kopf. 
Ansonsten sehen die 2 240er Radis auf der Seitenwand irgendwie verloren aus.


----------



## zockerlein (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann sein, ich habs vom handy hochgeladen 

Muss ja keinen schönheitspreis gewinnen, aber funktionieren sollte es eben...


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bleibt der eine ohne Lüfter? Falls ja bringt er nicht das geringste.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie laut ist denn die Laing DDC-1T mit 7V und Shoggy Sandwich?


----------



## zockerlein (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, da kommen noch 2 
War bloß zu faul ^^


----------



## mo5qu1to (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie laut ist denn die Laing DDC-1T mit 7V und Shoggy Sandwich?



Kann leider keine genauen DB Angaben machen, da ich kein entsprechendes Messgerät zur Verfügung habe, aber subjektiv empfinde ich eine Laing DDC 1T auf 12V mit Shoggy Sandwich schon nicht mehr als laut, höre aber noch ein leises tieffrequentes Brummen. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass mein Case direkt neben mir am Schreibtisch steht. Wenn das Gehäuse etwas weiter weg steht und die Laing auf 7V läuft, müsste das wirklich kaum bzw. gar nicht mehr wahrnehmbar sein. Zumindest war es bei mir so, als ich noch meinen Xigmatek Tower unten am Boden stehen hatte.


----------



## Gurkensalat (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie befestigt ihr eigentlich eure Radis? Die schrauben an meinen beiden Radis haben so winzige Schraubenköpfe, die Rutschen durch jedes Loch am Lüfter im Case etc...  Unterlegscheiben sehen aus


----------



## zockerlein (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach an die seitenwand bohren 

Ich hab da aber noch 2 Fragen:

1.: Reichen 600l/h und 2,6m Förderhöhe für mein System aus?
(Ich geh mal davon aus, aber ich hab da keine Ahnung  )

2.: ich hab da vorhin was von 1% auf aquatuning gelesen...
sind die schon standartmäßig abgezogen, oder geschieht das erst bei der Bstellung?


----------



## mo5qu1to (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Wie befestigt ihr eigentlich eure Radis? Die schrauben an meinen beiden Radis haben so winzige Schraubenköpfe, die Rutschen durch jedes Loch am Lüfter im Case etc...  Unterlegscheiben sehen aus


 
Ich hab meine Radiatoren mit M3 bzw. M4 Zylinderkopfschrauben aus dem Baumarkt befestigt. Bei M4 gabs keine Probleme, bei M3 musste ich leider auch Unterlegscheiben nehmen.



zockerlein schrieb:


> 1.: Reichen 600l/h und 2,6m Förderhöhe für mein System aus?



Welche Pumpe soll es denn werden und welche Durchflussbremsen (Kühlkörper, Filter, Durchflussmesser ...) hast du geplant?

Sollte aber auf jeden Fall reichen, ab 30 l/h Durchfluss, bemerkt man eh kaum mehr gravierende Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung. Ich schätze ich könnte bei meiner Laing noch ein Zweitsystem dranhängen ohne merkliche Leistungseinbußen.



> 2.: ich hab da vorhin was von 1% auf aquatuning gelesen...
> sind die schon standartmäßig abgezogen, oder geschieht das erst bei der Bstellung?



Sieht so aus, als würde man den erst nach einer getätigten Bestellung bekommen.

...den zusätzlichen Rabattcode* mit 10% nutzen...

*Gutschein wird in jedes Paket gelegt! (Quelle: http://www.aquatuning.de/shop_content.php/coID/1717/XTCsid/huli75dbrcn0cuh0np7si93pg0 , Zugriff 02.12.2012 12:00)


----------



## MatMade142 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal ne doofe Frage zur Durchflussmessung:
Ist der Durchfluss im gesamten System immer gleich, egal an welcher Stelle ich messe?
z.B.
AGB-Pumpe-DFM-mehrer Kühler-Radi-AGB
oder
AGB-Pumpe-mehrer Kühler-Radi-DFM-AGB

Meiner Mainung nach müsste er doch überall gleich sein oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## RuXeR (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> 2.: ich hab da vorhin was von 1% auf aquatuning gelesen...
> sind die schon standartmäßig abgezogen, oder geschieht das erst bei der Bstellung?



Nur so als Tipp, such mal bei Google nach Aquatuning Nikolaus Rabatt und guck dann mal bei den Meistern


----------



## zockerlein (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, ich raffs nicht ^^

Also:
Bei aquatuning anmelden, das Zeug in den Korb packen und dann kann man irgendwo den Code eingeben oder wie?

Zur anderen Frage:
Da hängt ein AGB, 2 Radiatoren (jeweils 240mm) und Ein CPU Kühler dran (GPU folgt warsch. noch) dran


----------



## RuXeR (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast ne PM


----------



## zockerlein (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

super, danke, ich habs endlich gerafft


----------



## Uter (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Ist der Durchfluss im gesamten System immer gleich, egal an welcher Stelle ich messe?


 Wenn du alles seriell verschlaucht hast und kein Leck hast, dann ist der Durchfluss überall gleich, wie soll es auch anders gehen?


----------



## illousion (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi leute,
ich wolt euch mal fragen ob der ek 7870 fullcover wasserkühler auf die powercolor ghz edition v2 passt
hier ein bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für eure Antworten


----------



## MatMade142 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du alles seriell verschlaucht hast und kein Leck hast, dann ist der Durchfluss überall gleich, wie soll es auch anders gehen?


 Danke, ich wollte nur nochmal sichergehen. Ich war mir nämlich nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## mo5qu1to (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm ist die Karte nicht im Cooling Configurator?

Edit: Ne leider nicht, mal sehen ob ich ein Bild vom PCB finde.


----------



## illousion (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bilder vom pcb hab ich auch nicht gefunden, will zwar eig nicht die ganantie verlieren bevor ich weiß dass der kühler draufpasst, aknn aber zurnot auch mal ein paar bilder machen, oder versuchen unterm kühler her zu fotografieren


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Dezember 2012)

mcdo1 schrieb:


> 10% bei A-C-Shop oder 12% bei Aquatuning...
> 
> Fragt sich was besser ist



Seit wann gibt's wieder Rabbat bei AT? Und wie?


----------



## RuXeR (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt's wieder Rabbat bei AT? Und wie?



Ich wag es mal den Link zu posten: Hier

Falls unerwünscht bitte löschen


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Dezember 2012)

Thx ^^


----------



## zockerlein (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, die eine Seite is endlich fertig...

Aber da kommen wieder meine blöden Fragen is spiel 

1.: Wie viel Wasser brauch ich da ca.?
(Bild siehe anhang)

2.: (Ich weiß, dass das schon oft diskutiert wurde, aber ich finds nicht mehr...   )
Bleiben bei  --> diesem Wasser <--  Rücktände übrig?

(Ja, is sau teuer, aber sieht hammer aus )


----------



## RuXeR (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> So, die eine Seite is endlich fertig...
> 
> Aber da kommen wieder meine blöden Fragen is spiel
> 
> ...


 
Da fehlt ein Lüfter


----------



## zockerlein (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für diesen SINNVOLLEN Beitrag, aber ich bin nicht blind...


----------



## RuXeR (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen 

Zu der Wassermenge und Qualität des Zusatzes kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich grad auch erst meine erste Wakü baue...

Aber sieht gut aus, außer die Fingerabdrücke auf dem Alu *bin dann mal lieber weg*


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine ZauberKugel sagt mir 1-2 Liter ^^

(das kann man wirklich immer schlecht sagen, bei meinen Wakü Dimensionen sind es über 3L ^^)


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2012)

Das zeug ist recht dickflüssig. Ich würde etwa es wohl mit destilliertem Wasser etwas verdünnen. Manche pumpen haben wohl sobst damit Probleme. 

Wenn du schon Diskussione über das zeug gelesen hast, dann weisst du auch, dass der Hersteller selbst es nur zu Showzwecken empfiehlt, oder?
Ich kenne keinen, der schon Langzeiterfarungen damit gesammelt hat. Nur einen Ammi der sagt, dass es schnell flockt. Was schnell bei dem heisst konnte ich aber nicht herausfinden.


----------



## zockerlein (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, verdünnen wollt ich das sowieso...

Naja, mal schaun


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde bei deinem System auf etwa 1,5l tippen. Du könntest also eine Pulle davon bestellen, holst dir aus dem Supermarkt, oder Baumarkt einen Kanister destilliertes Wasser (5l für 69cent, oder so) und mischst das passend. Dann kannst du den Rest vom Wasser auch zum durchspülen nutzen.

PS.: Das mayhem kriegst du schlecht wieder an den Mann gebracht. Du solltest also wirklich nicht unnötig viel bestellen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Dezember 2012)

Würd mich mal interessieren wie Sich das Zeug mit nem ac Filter verträgt ^^


----------



## mo5qu1to (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gelesen, dass das Mayhems Aurora, aufgrund der sich darin befindenden Partikel, nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist, sondern nur für "Showzwecke" verwendet wird.

Zitat aus der Mayhems Aurora Wiki: 

"Aurora is "NOT" made for use in a home system. It has been developed for show System's (modding) and Photo work. If looking for a fluid for a Home system / Gaming system please use Mayhems X1 or Mayhems Pastel range of fluids there are fully tested and working in any kind of loop."

Quelle: Aurora Guide - www.mayhems.co.uk (Zugriff am 04.12.12)

Lieber Finger weg von solchen farbigen Zusätzen, spätestens wenn diese das System zugeschmoddert haben (kann sein, muss nicht), bereut man deren Einsatz. Auch wenn der Vorschlag zu spät kommt, würde ich farbige Schläuche (UV) bevorzugen.


----------



## zockerlein (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ser kommt zu spät ..

Naja, 1 Liter davon ist bestellt ^^
Ich hab auch iwo gelesen, dass man einfach lebensmittelfarbe ins destilierte wasser kippen kann ? O.o


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sers, ich suche ne 7970 mit Ref Platine, logsischerweise um den aquacomputer kühler drauf zu bekommen
Ich würd die hier nehmen Klick die müsste ja ne Ref Platine sein.
Hat ja glaub nur ein anderen kühler oder? Will es aber nochmal vorher bestätigt bekommen


----------



## Casper0011 (4. Dezember 2012)

Überleg mir gerade ne neue Pumpe zu kaufen.

Habe derzeit ne Laing DDC 1T plus.
Diese ist mir aber zu laut. Silentbox ist keine Alternative. Überlege mir ne D5 zu kaufen. Ist die von der Lautstärke her erträglicher?
Oder gibts nen passenden DB Test?


----------



## Uter (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lautstärketests gibts leider kaum. 
Hast du sie gedrosselt? 
Die D5 ist imo nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Casper0011 (4. Dezember 2012)

Nein ungedrosselt.

Komme aber nur auf 125l/h Durchfluss und den will ich Minimum halten. Deswegen die D5.
Wieso lohnt sich den keine D5? Begründung?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist denn eine Silentbox für die normale DDC ein Muss, wenn es sehr leise sein soll? Oder reicht auch ein neuer Deckel (deswegen auch meine Favoritenpumpe) mit Shoggy auf ca. 7 Volt?


----------



## Uter (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Casper0011:
Warum willst du sie halten? Sinn macht das nicht. Leise und (sinnloser) HF passen nicht zusammen. Wenn es dir nur um die angezeigte Zahl geht, dann stell den Kalibriertwert so um, dass der angezeigte Wert höher ist (z.B. doppelt so hoch, dann kannst du es auch schnell umrechnen) und drossel die Pumpe. Die Leute, die du mit >100l/h beeindrucken kannst, die merken das eh nicht. 
Die D5 ist für Kreisläuft mit wenig Widerstand entwickelt. Für ein normales System rentiert sie sich nicht im Vergleich zu günstigeren Pumpen.

@ Mango:
Das hängt davon ab, wie du "leise" definierst. Es gibt Leute, die 120er Lüfter mit 1850 rpm als unhörbar beschreiben. 
Hast du die Pumpe schon? Wenn ja, dann probiers aus. Wenn nein, bedenke, dass nicht alle Laings mit 7V anlaufen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein K2 auf Lüfterprofil leise (900rpm) mit 3 Bitfenix Spectre (2x 120mm, 1x 140mm, 900rpm) unentkoppelt sind mir zu laut. Gehäuse Bitfenix Shinobi und 70cm Sitzabstand.

Keine dedizierte Grafikkarte.

Nein die Pumpe habe ich noch nicht. Ich lege allerdings sehr großen Wert auf eine leise Pumpe und kenne mich da leider sehr wenig aus.


----------



## zockerlein (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So freunde:
Ich hab mir jetzt doch das Wasser bestellt 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml 30073
Sieht zwar nicht ganz so toll aus, aber is besser als transparent


----------



## Uter (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Mein K2 auf Lüfterprofil leise (900rpm) mit 3  Bitfenix Spectre (2x 120mm, 1x 140mm, 900rpm) unentkoppelt sind mir zu  laut. Gehäuse Bitfenix Shinobi und 70cm Sitzabstand.
> 
> Keine dedizierte Grafikkarte.
> 
> Nein  die Pumpe habe ich noch nicht. Ich lege allerdings sehr großen Wert auf  eine leise Pumpe und kenne mich da leider sehr wenig aus.


 Ich empfinde eine Laing DDC-1T (nicht Plus) auf 12V als leiser als einen Slip Stream 120er auf 900rpm, das ist aber subjektiv, da das Geräusch deutlich anders ist.

Schon über eine EHEIM 1046 nachgedacht? Wenn du keinen Platz hast, dann ist eine Laing aber die beste Wahl.


----------



## Casper0011 (4. Dezember 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> @ Casper0011:
> Warum willst du sie halten? Sinn macht das nicht. Leise und (sinnloser) HF passen nicht zusammen. Wenn es dir nur um die angezeigte Zahl geht, dann stell den Kalibriertwert so um, dass der angezeigte Wert höher ist (z.B. doppelt so hoch, dann kannst du es auch schnell umrechnen) und drossel die Pumpe. Die Leute, die du mit >100l/h beeindrucken kannst, die merken das eh nicht.


Ich möchte den Wert nicht aus Stylegründen halten sondern weil ich als Option noch ne HPPS+ hier liegen haben. Die bringt aber im Schnitt nur 50 bis 55 l/h das ist mir einfach zu wenig für meinen Mora 2.
Dafür ist sie unhörbar. Zumindest nach meinem empfinden.
Was wäre denn eine brauchbare Alternative mit bissel mehr Power?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt doch das Wasser bestellt
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - UV Blue 944ml 30073


 
Ich hätte das ganze hiermit konzentriert.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Dye Deep Blue 10ml Mayhems Dye Deep Blue 10ml 30181


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2012)

Das ist okay so. Ich kenne mehrere die damit zufrieden sind und gut sieht es auch aus.

@Casper:
Und was macht das dann deiner Meinung nach für einen unterschied? Dem mora ist doch vollkommen egal wie viel da durch geht. Ab etwa 30L/h sollte da kein wirklicher unterschied mehr zu verzeichnen sein.


----------



## Uter (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Casper0011 schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Wert nicht aus Stylegründen halten sondern weil ich als Option noch ne HPPS+ hier liegen haben. Die bringt aber im Schnitt nur 50 bis 55 l/h das ist mir einfach zu wenig für meinen Mora 2.
> Dafür ist sie unhörbar. Zumindest nach meinem empfinden.


"Ist mir einfach zu wenig." Das ist imo "Style", begründen kann man es schließlich nicht. 50l/h sind mehr als genug. Selbst 30l/h wären noch mehr als genug. Wenn du eine leise Pumpe hast, aber deine laute Pumpe nutzen willst, dann kann man dir schlecht eine leisere Pumpe empfehlen, da du die ja schon hast, aber nicht nutzen willst. 



Casper0011 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine brauchbare Alternative mit bissel mehr Power?


 Gibt es nicht. Schon die Laing Plus ist nicht empfehlenswert. Leiser und stärker gibt es nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Magneten der aquabox Halterung müssen doch in die Löcher der aquabox, aber die wollen da bei mir nicht rein.
Wie bekommt man das hin?


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage an die experten hier ^^
Auch Andre und Finn sind gefragt 


ich hab auf meinem Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Momentan folgende Mosefetkühler verbaut  "EK-Mosfet ASUS 3a - Acetal" http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock_genpdf?wb_id=248

Mein Kumpel hat das gleiche Board verbaut, nur finde ich nirgends mehr diese MB Kühler, leider find ich selbst durch google keine alternativen kühler dafür.
welche kühler könnten passen?
oder weiß jemand wo ich welche kaufen kann? Neu oder gebraucht ist egal


----------



## santos (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@turbosnake
wenn die da ohne Druck reingehen würden , leiern sie irgendwann aus und erfüllen ihren Zweck nicht mehr. Mit etwas Druck oder etwas mehr, passt das schon.


----------



## illousion (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, wo ihr grade schon so schön über pumpen am diskutieren seid, wollt ich mal fragen was denn die 100% leiseste pumpe ist die ihr kennt (leistung nicht so wichtig, nach pcgh angaben sollte man schon 60 l/h haben, die müssten mit cpu MoRa und fullcovergrafikkartenkühler aber schon zu erreichen sein  ) möchte mir nämlich ein !!wirklich!! leises system zusammenstellen
(leise = nicht lauter als 9x scythe slipstream 500rpm, die evtl noch gedrosselt werden können)
danke für antworten  

edit: ihc habe momentan eine station II und die ist schon sehr leise nur leider ist nun das 2. mal der deckel gerissen und daswegen hätte ich gerne etwas was nunmal nicht aus plexi ist, da man es ohnehin nicht sehen wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eheim 1046 Derivate (die von WC kann man am weitesten runterregeln afaik) oder die PCPS von Inno, wenn man sie runterregelt. Dann könnte es mit den 60 l/h aber schon knapp werden (wobei man die nicht annähernd braucht).


----------



## illousion (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wie sieht es mit der dämmbarkeit aus? die station könnte ich locker nochmal in nen Kasten einbauen, aber bei der eheim bin ich mir unsicher ob die zu warm wird... :/


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage am Rande: Kennt einer nen guten, schwarzen Wasserzusatz?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"schwarz" ist keine Farbe. Genauso wie bei "weiß" gilt: Nur mit Partikeln machbar, die in dem Fall alles Licht absorbieren müssten. Fertigprodukte wären mir keine bekannt (gibt ja iirc auch nur eine weiße Flüssigkeit, die nicht komplett grottig ist)



illousion schrieb:


> und wie sieht es mit der dämmbarkeit aus? die station könnte ich locker nochmal in nen Kasten einbauen, aber bei der eheim bin ich mir unsicher ob die zu warm wird... :/


 
Keine Sorge. Die verbraucht iirc vielleicht 6 W und die gesamte Elektrik ist ein solider vergossener Block, der seine Wärme großflächig an der Stirnseite und über das nasse Lager entlang der Mittelachse ans Wasser abführen kann. Vielleicht sollte man bei einer Kapselung nicht gerade eine Aquastream nehmen und die Lüftersteuerung bis ans Limit belasten, aber die Eheim als solche hat da keine Probleme. (und wenn du dir sorgen machst: Die 230V Variante bzw. 12V Derivate mit externer Ansteuerung und langem Kabel können auch getaucht betrieben werden. Wird dann auch noch leiser. Aber auch noch größer.)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "schwarz" ist keine Farbe. Genauso wie bei "weiß" gilt: Nur mit Partikeln machbar, die in dem Fall alles Licht absorbieren müssten. Fertigprodukte wären mir keine bekannt (gibt ja iirc auch nur eine weiße Flüssigkeit, die nicht komplett grottig ist)


 Alternativ auch gelb. Was ginge denn da so? Bringen diese Partikel, bei schwarz, dann irgendwelche größeren Nachteile?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Zwang an sich, die gesammte Flüssigkeit blickdicht mit Feststoffen zu durchsetzen, ist das Problem. Das muss man nämlich erstmal hinbekommen, dass die verklumpen/Strukturen verstopfen oder sich mit der Zeit absetzen.
Die meisten Hersteller bekommen es nicht hin.


----------



## Brez$$z (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimmt schwarze schläuche  Lieber so als das Sys voll mit Schmodder

Wie wärs mit einer Altölkühlung für dich? =D


----------



## zockerlein (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is aber recht dickflüssig...?


----------



## Brez$$z (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brauchst halt ne gut Pumpe


----------



## illousion (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die verbraucht iirc vielleicht 6 W und die gesamte Elektrik ist ein solider vergossener Block, der seine Wärme großflächig an der Stirnseite und über das nasse Lager entlang der Mittelachse ans Wasser abführen kann. Vielleicht sollte man bei einer Kapselung nicht gerade eine Aquastream nehmen und die Lüftersteuerung bis ans Limit belasten, aber die Eheim als solche hat da keine Probleme. (und wenn du dir sorgen machst: Die 230V Variante bzw. 12V Derivate mit externer Ansteuerung und langem Kabel können auch getaucht betrieben werden. Wird dann auch noch leiser. Aber auch noch größer.)


 
schonmal danke für deine differnzierte und umfassende hilfe 
platzmäßig werde ich nicht so das problem haben, die einzige wirkliche beschränkung sind 20cm in der vertikalen (holz/alu hybrid casecon-würfel mit insgesamt ca 50x50x50 cm )
letzte frage: ihc finde nirgendwo angaben über die tauchfähigkeit, ist die 12v wechselstrom 1046 von eheim tauchbar? 
sicher ist sicher 

edit: habe einen post von dir aus 2009 gefunden in dem du auf devirate von alphacool, evtl wc und die aquastream 12v hinweist, letztere ist nicht mehr neuwertig zu erwerben wenn ich mich nicht irre, was würdest du denn von denen empfehlen um mal einem experten zu vertrauen


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na jede Eheim die eine, wie ruyven schon meinte, ausgelagerte Ansteuerung/Wandlerplatine hat kannst du ins Wasser tauchen. Die hier z.B.: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Alphacool Alphacool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49005. Die anderen Pumpen (WC, AC, Inno) haben afaik die Platine direkt hinten an die Pumpe gepappt, da wird das natürlich nix.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest WC hat mal gesagt, dass sie das ganze auch auf Anfrage mit langem Kabel und separater Platine liefern können (wie man letztere dann befestigt muss man aber selbst sehen). Die Neuauflage der Alphacool ("power") hat sie zumindest auch extra, da würde ich aber vorher nach der Kabellänge anfragen.
Letzten Endes würde ich erwarten, dass Eheim selbst alle 1046 gleich produziert: Elektrik rein, Vergussmasse drauf bis die Kabelisolierung gut mit überdeckt ist. So ist es jedenfalls bei meiner 230V. Die 12V Hersteller können das Kabel dann halt abschneiden, wie sie wollen und die Platine entweder mit Abstand oder direkt im Hohlraum zwischen Vergussmasse und Deckel anlöten.


----------



## illousion (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke  bekommt man die von watercool denn noch? sehe die pumpe nichtmal auf der website von denen und bei auquatuning ist der liefertermin unbekannt.. :/


----------



## zockerlein (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öhm...

sind 25° C für einen AMD Phenom II x6 1100T @3,3GHz (mit 2x 240mm Radi) normal im Idle oder zeigt mein Programm schmarrn an?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht dein Programm zeigt Unsinn an sondern dein Prozessor gibt Unsinn aus . Das ist völlig normal und Temp-Werte im Idle interessieren auch keinen Menschen.
Selbst unter Last sind die Sensorwerte mit extremen Unschärfen behaftet da die Streuung von Exemplar zu Exemplar sehr hoch sein kann. 
Insbesondere AMD schafft es seit Jahren nicht die Sensorik so zu trimmen, dass auch im Normalbetrieb (egal ob im Idle oder unter Last) im Schnitt einigermaßen realistätsnahe Werte ausgegeben werden. Allerdings ist das auch nicht die primäre Aufgabe der Sensoren und insofern verschmerzbar. Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden, dass man die realen CPU-Temperaturen nicht messen kann - das ist leider Fakt aber auch kein Drama. Solange alles stabil läuft und der Chip nicht throttlet ist alles im grünen Bereich. Im Idle ist der einzig interessante Werte sowieso nur der Verbrauch und den kann man nicht mit Bordmitteln messen.


----------



## zockerlein (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso, na dann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> danke  bekommt man die von watercool denn noch? sehe die pumpe nichtmal auf der website von denen und bei auquatuning ist der liefertermin unbekannt.. :/


 
Watercool Eheim 12V - Watercool Shop


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Ich möchte mir demnächst meine erste Wakü zusammen bauen. Verwendet wird ein 560er Alphacool Nexxxos mit 60mm Dicke, ein Cape Fuzion Core 30 als AGB und eine 1046er Eheim. Gekühlt wird nur die CPU mit einem XSPC Raystorm. Wie viel Wasser ist da ungefähr notwendig, wenn die Verschlauchung recht lang wird (Radiator 1m vom PC weg) und der AGB etwas mehr als zur Hälfte gefüllt werden soll? Bin ich damit 2L dabei oder müssen es 3 sein?

mfg Marcel


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde eher mit 1l rechnen. Da es "destilliertes" Wasser eh in erster Linie in 5l Kanistern zu kaufen gibt ist es aber eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destilliertes hätte ich nicht verwendet. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten blauen nicht-UV-Gemisch, welches man auch mal 2 Jahre im Kreislauf lassen kann. Is schwieriger als gedacht. 

Gut, dann werde ich mal einen Liter einkalkulieren. Danke dir!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande: Kennt einer nen guten, schwarzen Wasserzusatz?


 
Ich habe da das hier entdeckt.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill Dye Bottle - UV Black 15ml Primochill Dye Bottle - UV Black 15ml 30238

Ob's gut ist?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Primochill-Zeug haben sich schon viele Leute ihre Wakü versaut - lass lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu was kann man denn dann greifen? Ich hätte, wenn überhaupt, auch Primochill bestellt.

Und ich hab noch ne kleine Frage. Stellen 2x200mm-Radiatoren eigentlich eine realistische Alternative zu einem 4x140mm dar? Weil die Fläche ist höher und der Preis geringer.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Zeug verfärbt wohl so gut wie alles im Kreislauf recht nachhaltig und von Verstopfungen und Ausflockungen wird auch recht häufig berichtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Und ich hab noch ne kleine Frage. Stellen 2x200mm-Radiatoren eigentlich eine realistische Alternative zu einem 4x140mm dar? Weil die Fläche ist höher und der Preis geringer.


 
Wenn die verfügbaren 200 mm Lüfter deine Qualitätsansprüche erfüllen:
'türlich.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit der Dicke der Radiatoren? Ist die überhaupt so wichtig? Der Phobya 400 ist nämlich nur 36mm dick. Die meisten anderen 4x140er sind 60mm dick. Macht das viel Unterschied?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dicke muss man immer im Wechsel mit der Lamellendichte betrachten. Ein dicker Radiator kann bei gleicher Grundfläche entweder eine größere Lamellenflächen bei gleichem Querschnitt haben (und damit insgesamt einen nicht alzu viel höheren Luftwiderstand) oder es hat die gleiche Oberfläche, aber größere Lamellenabstände und damit einen geringeren Luftwiderstand. In der Praxis sind die meisten dickeren Radiatoren nur bei hohen Drehzahlen wirklich im Vorteil.


----------



## illousion (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Watercool Eheim 12V - Watercool Shop



okay danke 
ihc glaube ich bin echt blind dass ich das nicht gefunden habe... -.-


Soo weiter im text 

nach etlichen recherchen und nachfragen bei EK hab ich herausgefunden dass meine grafikkarte eine 7870 im 7850 pcs+ design von powercolor ist (wieso machen die sowas überhaupt? -.-) garantie ist schon weg, also wo bekomme ich jetzt einen fullcover kühler hre, weiß da iwer was oder muss ich eine eigenkonstruktion anfertigen?


hier ein bild von pcb (nur das meins rot ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich einer von euch einen Radiator, der oben am Gehäuse übersteht? Also so etwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nämlich als Case ein Cooler Master Trooper und möchte gernen einen 4x140er an der Seite anbringen. Nur ist der Radi ca 2mm häher als das Case. Wenn man dann die Füße des Gehäuses mitberechnet und ein Stück Seitenwand unten frei lässt, dann steht das Dingen gut 15-20mm über. Und ich würde mal gern wissen, ob das brauchbar ausschaut.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. Dezember 2012)

Mich würde es stören (Optisch). Bring ihn doch Diagonal an?


----------



## winner961 (10. Dezember 2012)

Oder nimm eine Radiator der immer zwei in einer Reihe hat. Gibt glaub einen quadratischen 4x120.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie soll das gehen?  die Magnete sind irgend etwas größer als das Loch


----------



## Satyrzinker (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand "zufällig" wie oder ob man eine laing d5 in einen Laufwerkschacht unterbringen kann?(5,25 oder im käfig von cm storm stryker)


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte nochmal ne Frage zu Korrosionsschutz. 

Hauptsächlich zu den BASF Glysantin Gxx Produkten. Hab da schon so ziemlich alles gelesen:
Von egal ob G30/G40/G48, ist alles gleich bis zu für Kreisläufe mit Alu und Kupfer nur G30 nehmen. War alles dabei. (Angeblich auch bei BASF und AT Nachgefragt)
Bei der Menge genauso. Von 1/20 reicht bis zu wenn man die vorgegebene 1/2 Mischung (Gxx/Wasser) nicht einhält, ist der Korossionsschutz nicht mehr gegeben.

Was meint ihr so dazu?
Wäre es wenn die 1/2 Angabe stimmt nicht billiger einfach für einen Fünfer ein Konzentrat bei AT zu kaufen (welches für 1/50 ausgelegt ist)?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Mittel sind halt für Automotoren ausgelegt.
Und dabei wird G30 für Alublöcke verkauft, G40/48 dagegen für Grauguss(Eisen) Blöcke. Selbst in G48 ist aber bei der für Autos vorgegebenen Mischung deutlich mehr Korrosionshemmer drin als in einer Fertigmischung für PC Kühlungen.


----------



## InQontrol (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand in Kölner rau die Möglichkeit eine aquastream xt zu flashen?
ich hab zwar alles dafür daheim nur scheitert es an meinen 64-bit System.....
oder gibt es einen Trick wie es doch funktioniert?
flasher ist da, Parallelport auch, aquaero 4 lt und die aquastream xt


----------



## zockerlein (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr davon?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ärocool V12XT Touch Panel Aerocool V12XT Touch Panel 70122
kann man da einfach sowas anstecken?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71170


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht mir nicht nach Standard-Pfostensteckern an der Steuerung aus.


----------



## zockerlein (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, der Stecker vom Temp.sensor ist ein 2Pin-Anschluss, und die Stecker an der Steuerung sind auch 2Pin-Anschlüsse...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich seh auf dem Bild der Steuerung geschätzt 12 adrige Flachbandkabel, die in einen einheitlichen Stecker münden, der deutlich schmaler als ein x2 Pin Pfostenstecker in üblickem Raster ist.


----------



## tigerjessy (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
nachdem ich Spass am OC gefunden habe möchte ich nun eine "richige" Wakü haben.
Ich möchte erst nur die CPU (i7920) kühlen aber die Komponenten schon so wählen das ich genügend Reserven für einen weiteren Ausbau (GPU, Chipsatz, SPWAS evtll. RAM) habe.
Meine Fragen beziehen sich auf den Radiator. Da es bei den Gehäusen wenig Auswahl für den Einbau mehrerer 360er oder 420er gibt habe ich mir überlegt einen externen Radiator zu verwenden.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das ein MORA3 einen höheren Durchfluss hat als beispielsweise 3x360er in Reihe. Wie es sich mit der Kühlleistung dreier Einzelradiatoren gegenüber einem MORA verhält weiß ich nicht, aber ein MORA ist günstiger als 3 Einzelradiatoren und ich habe nicht das Problem mit dem Gehäuse.
Nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen.
1. Ist bezogen auf Durchfluss und Kühlleistung ein MORA3 mehreren kleinen Einzelradiatoren mit der gleichen Radiatorfläche vorzuziehen?
2. Hat ein MORA3 9x140 einen großen Vorteil gegenüber einem MORA3 4x180 oder sind die Unterschiede bei diesen Größen zu vernachlässigen? 
3. Ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen der LT und der Pro Version die beidseitige Lüftermontage oder gibt es weitere Unterschiede?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Satyrzinker (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. da tut sich nicht viel(außer der Preis)
2. Mehr Kühlfläche bedeutet mehr Leistung, wie groß der Unterschied ist zwischen den beiden weiß ich nicht. Der 4x180 kann aber leiser betrieben werden, da die großen lüfter auch bei wenig rpm noch gut Schaufeln 
3. es gibt keine weiteren Unterschiede aber die beidseitige Bestückung liefert auch nur wenig mehr Leistung


----------



## zockerlein (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die unteren Anschlüsse sind für die Lüfter (kann man einzeln abziehen) und die oberen fpr die Sensoren (kann man auch einzeln abziehen, also jeweils 2)


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag ich habe da einmal eine Frage.
Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein neuesGehäuse gegönnt mit zusätzlichen 240 Radi zu meinem 1080, der nun Dauerhaft auf 7Volt läuft, damit die Temp im ideal nicht so schnell ansteigt bzw. hoch geht.

Nun das Komische.
Der Temperatursensor den ich verbaut habe Zeigt mir viel zu niedrige Temperaturen an. 23°C Raum/ 28°C Der Sensor, hab ihn jetzt einmal kalibriert in dem ich einen Tempsensor in den AGB gesteckt habe.
Dieser Zeigte mir 35°C  habe nun den Ersten sensor dementsprechend Kalibriert.

Nun dieser Temp. unterschied von 8°Kelvin find ich sehr merkwürdig.

Die Reihenfolge der Komponenten.
Pumpe > 1080Radi > Tempsensor > Aquaero Kühler > Cpu > 240Radi > Gpu > Agb > Pumpe.

Wenn ich die Kammer vom 1080 Radi, am Eingang, anfasse so ist diese Warm, die Kammer am Ausgang ist Eiskalt. Dies ist beim 240 kaum spürbar.

Könnte es sein dass der Sensor Kapput ist oder ich ihn nur Falsch platziert habe?

Die Komponenten die gekühlt werden:
Cpu 1090t@3,8 Ghz
Gpu Amd 5850@stock
Aquaero 5Lt

Die Lüfter von 240 Ziehen die Luft vom Gehäuse. Die Temp an der Stelle ist 27°C


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für einen Sensor hast du in den AGB gesteckt und wogegen hast du den kalibriert?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (17. Dezember 2012)

In den AGB hab ich so ein Sensor gelegt.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p497_Thermosensor-einzeln-50cm.html
Nen ihn jetzt mal Sensor2.

Den Anderen hab ich an diesen angepasst.

AGB > Tempsensor (Sensor1 http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...emperatursensor-Innen--Au-engewinde-G1-4.html ) .

Kann es mir nur so erklären dass der 240Radi (bei 7Volt ca. 11k Wasserunterschied zu Luft) das Wasser eher aufheitzt und nicht runter kühlt. Und der 1080 (ca. bis zu 2k aktiv) eben, dieses, um 8° runter kühlt auf fast Raum Temp.

Denke auch wenn ich Sensor1 am Eingang, nicht am Ausgang, des 1080 setzte sollten die Temps über einstimmen.

Aber die Wassertemp. sollte doch eigentlich Überall nahezu identisch sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Sensor2" ist nicht wasserdicht und wird im AGB somit ziemlich realitätsferne Werte angezeigt haben.

Ansonsten: Ein Radi kann Wasser nicht "beheizen" (außer man hat speißt ihn mit Wasser unter Raumtemperatur aus z.B. einem Chiller) und ja, die Temperaturen sollten in einem normalen System recht ähnlich sein. (Mit sehr heißen Multi-GPU-Systemen oder mit sehr niedrigem Durchfluss wurden schon gut 4 K Differenz gemessen. Aber die meisten Systeme liegen bei 1-2 K)


----------



## tigerjessy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Satyrzinker,
ich habe mich entschieden. Ich werde mir den MORA3 9x140 bestellen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black 36085

Da ich erst nur die CPU kühlen möchte wollte ich ihn zunächst nur mit 3 Lüfter betreiben.
Hat das schon jemand getestet? Wie sollte ich die Lüfter bei dieser Konfiguration wohl betreiben?
Vertikal in der Mitte, oder mittig horizontal, oder besser diagonal?
Welche langsam drehenden Lüfter sind für den MORA zu empfehlen?


----------



## illousion (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich habe meinen mora 9x120mm auch eine zeitlang mit 3 lüftern betrieben, waren scythe slipstream @ 500 prm also quasi unhörbar, gekült wurden eine 9800gt und ein athlon x2 7750 be (insgesamt so iwas bei 180w tdp) und ich hatte temperaturen von ca 43 grad unter Last


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (17. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Sensor2" ist nicht wasserdicht und wird im AGB somit ziemlich realitätsferne Werte angezeigt haben.
> 
> Ansonsten: Ein Radi kann Wasser nicht "beheizen" (außer man hat speißt ihn mit Wasser unter Raumtemperatur aus z.B. einem Chiller) und ja, die Temperaturen sollten in einem normalen System recht ähnlich sein. (Mit sehr heißen Multi-GPU-Systemen oder mit sehr niedrigem Durchfluss wurden schon gut 4 K Differenz gemessen. Aber die meisten Systeme liegen bei 1-2 K)



Sensor 2 habe ich auch nur so weit eingetaucht damit der Fühler im Wasser untergetaucht ist. Müsste das ganze mal mit nen Fieberthermometer messen (haben nichts anderes im Haus).

Wenn die Temperaturen überall "gleich" sind.
Wieso ist dann der Eingang von meinem 1080 Radi Hand warm und der Ausgang Kalt? Dies würde nur darauf schließen, dass das Wasser eine starke Temp.unterschied hat?


----------



## tigerjessy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> also ich habe meinen mora 9x120mm auch eine zeitlang mit 3 lüftern betrieben, waren scythe slipstream @ 500 prm also quasi unhörbar, gekült wurden eine 9800gt und ein athlon x2 7750 be (insgesamt so iwas bei 180w tdp) und ich hatte temperaturen von ca 43 grad unter Last


 
Dann reichen ja beim großen MoRa3 3Lüfter dicke für meinen i7920

Habe z.Z. eine H100 und da ist der i7920@3,8GHz im Idle schon bei 38°C
Im Sommer habe ich bis 30°C im Zimmer (Dachgeschoss) und da muss ich die H100 auf 3 laufen lassen (Düsenjäger) oder mit dem Takt runter.


----------



## illousion (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm 30 grad habe ich eher seltener in meinem zimmer 
aber ja, denke drei lüfter reichen erstmal gut


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Grob gesagt funktioniert ein Mora mit x Lüftern genau so gut wie ein Radi der überhaupt nur Platz für x Lüfter hat. Der Teil der daneben passiv läuft bringt nur wenig Verbesserung.


----------



## illousion (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Grob gesagt funktioniert ein Mora mit x Lüftern genau so gut wie ein Radi der überhaupt nur Platz für x Lüfter hat. Der Teil der daneben passiv läuft bringt nur wenig Verbesserung.


 aber normale triple radiatoren o.ä. habe häufig wesentlich engere lamellen, was nciht vernachlässigt werden sollte


----------



## tigerjessy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darauf kann ich aufbauen. Also hätte ich quasi mit 3 Lüftern einen 420er.
Sobald ich die GraKa unter Wasser setze kommen die restlichen Lüfter dazu.

Als CPU-Kühler möchte den Alphacool NexXxos XP³ Light nutzen (scheint laut diversen Tests ein P/L-Wunder zu sein).
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal Edition - Intel/AMD Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal Edition - Intel/AMD 10418
Als Alternative könnte ich mir auch einen EKWB-Supremacy-Nickel vorstellen.

Einen AGB habe ich schon. Den hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel 45153

Bei der Pumpe schwanke ich noch zwischen Aquastream XT-Ultra oder Laing DDC-1T die sich ja zur Not in eine + verwandeln lässt.

Morgen werde ich mal bei Aquatuning zur besseren Übersicht einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen, damit ich keinen Mist kaufe.
Im großen und ganzen weiß ich zwar was ich will, aber für Vorschläge und Tips bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Uter (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> aber normale triple radiatoren o.ä. habe häufig  wesentlich engere lamellen, was nciht vernachlässigt werden sollte


 Nein, inzwischen haben die meisten Radiatoren einen Lamellenabstand, der auf langsame Lüfter ausgelegt ist.


----------



## tigerjessy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt freue ich mich schon mehr auf die Tage nach Weihnachten als auf´s Fest selbst.
Da ich nur ca. 10 Km von Aquatuning Bielefeld entfernt wohne werde ich da wohl in nächster Zeit öfter hinfahren um die Teile persönlich in Empfang zu nehmen.


----------



## illousion (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also was ich so auf aquatuning herumschaue haben sehr viele radis im nicht MoRa bereich noch eine Menge strukturen zwischen den eigentlichen lamellen (kA wie ichs ander nennen soll) 

edit: @tigerjessy: ich würde da die aquastream nehmen aufgrund besserer konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und geringerer Lautstärke 
und entkoppeln nicht vergessen 
edit #2: fällt mir erst jetzt auf, bist ja auch aus Bielefeld  nice


----------



## TSchaK (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walzerdeluxe
Was hast du denn für ein Durchfluss?
Was für eine Pumpe?


----------



## Uter (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also was ich so auf aquatuning herumschaue haben sehr viele radis im nicht MoRa bereich noch eine Menge strukturen zwischen den eigentlichen lamellen (kA wie ichs ander nennen soll)


 Wenn du Netzradiatoren meinst, dann sind das keine "Strukturen" sondern Lamellen, die "Lamellen" sind die Wasserkanäle. Dieser Typ Radiator ist btw. meist sogar effektiver und v.a. günstiger, dafür ist die Verarbeitung/Optik oft etwas schlechter, weil es sich um Massenware handelt.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (17. Dezember 2012)

TSchaK schrieb:


> @Walzerdeluxe
> Was hast du denn für ein Durchfluss?
> Was für eine Pumpe?



Was für ein Durchfluss ich habe, weiß ich nicht, da ich noch keine DFM bei mir installiert habe.

 Als Pumpe habe ich eine Laing 1t-plus, momentan gedrosselt durch die Aquaero auf 9V (ca. 3500rmp). Sollte genügend Durchfluss bringen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Wenn die Temperaturen überall "gleich" sind.
> Wieso ist dann der Eingang von meinem 1080 Radi Hand warm und der Ausgang Kalt? Dies würde nur darauf schließen, dass das Wasser eine starke Temp.unterschied hat?


 
Das wäre die naheliegenste Erklärung, ja. Ich würde vor falschen Schlussfolgerungen aber noch einmal sicherstellen, dass sich nicht z.B. Luft im Radiator befindet, die zu asymetrischer Erwärmung führt.
Besser für Vergleiche geeignet sind ggf. die Schläuche von/zum Radi, aber allgemein sind Fingerthermometer natürlich sehr unzuverlässig.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (18. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre die naheliegenste Erklärung, ja. Ich würde vor falschen Schlussfolgerungen aber noch einmal sicherstellen, dass sich nicht z.B. Luft im Radiator befindet, die zu asymetrischer Erwärmung führt.



Nach meines Gewissens sollte keine luft mehr drin sein. Bzw. kommt mit der Zeit allmälich raus.
Wenn Luft in diesem Radi drin sein würde ja meine CPU und die Aquaero ja nicht so gut gekühlt?

Bekommt der PC eben mal ne wackel partie die Tage 

Edit: Die Kammer wo der Ausgang ist, hat 2 verschiedene Temperaturen (gefühlt) unten hand warm und Oben Kalt. Denke mal es ist gelöst.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage wegen einem neuen GPU-Kühler für die GTX 660 Ti 3GB Referenzdesing von Evga, ist diese hier.

EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Superclocked+, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (03G-P4-3663) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hab erst überlegt von EK denn Kühler zu verwenden aber das neue Desing ist nicht so toll .
Hab mir mal denn Kühler von Watercool angeschaut und zwar diesen hier,

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670 Ni-Bl Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670 Ni-Bl 12630

Weis jemand ob der Kühler kompatible währe, laut AT schon mit dem Referenzdesing bloss weis ich nicht da die GTX 660 Ti 3GB hat anstatt normal 2GB.
Wenn ich bei EK Waterblocks schaue sind eigentlich beide Grakas identisch, was mir dann noch wichtig währe, währe eine schöne Backplatte, die von EK sind ja auch kompatible aber könnte ich z.B. denn Kühler von Watercool verwenden mit der Backplatte von EK oder nicht ?
Hoffe jemand hat schon Erfahrung gemacht und könnte mir weiter helfen oder welchen Kühler könnt ihr mir ansonsten noch empfehlen, der von Watercool sieht halt echt genial aus .

Für die GTX 660 Ti werden die Kühler von der GTX 670 verwendet die wo kompatible sind, würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## zockerlein (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welchen GPU-Kühlblock würdet ihr mir für eine 7950 empfehlen?
find den ganz schick:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC7950 - EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-FC7950 - EN (Nickel) 12541

braucht man da ne backplate dazu, bzw. wofür sind die überhaupt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Nach meines Gewissens sollte keine luft mehr drin sein. Bzw. kommt mit der Zeit allmälich raus.
> Wenn Luft in diesem Radi drin sein würde ja meine CPU und die Aquaero ja nicht so gut gekühlt?



Bei soviel Radi kann man es sich leisten einen Teil der Fläche ineffektiv zu nutzen und die Temperaturen bleiben trotzdem niedrig. Unterschiedliche Temperaturen an der Austrittskammer würde ich jedenfalls als eindeutige Zeichen sehen: Unten ist sie geflutet und damit warm. Die Bereiche des Radiators oberhalb des Auslasses dagegen sind Luft gefüllt und dementsprechend kalt, weil sie kaum mit Wärme versorgt werden. Wenn technisch möglich solltest du den Radi mal bei laufender Pumpe nach und nach so kippen, dass der Auslass nach oben wandert.





snapstar123 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob der Kühler kompatible währe, laut AT schon mit dem Referenzdesing bloss weis ich nicht da die GTX 660 Ti 3GB hat anstatt normal 2GB.



Kenne die Karte nicht, aber da die 2 GiB Version mit unterschiedlich großen Chips bestückt ist, kann man eine 3 GiB Version sehr einfach auf dem gleichen PCB realisieren, in dem man einheitlich die größere Größe verbaut.



> Wenn ich bei EK Waterblocks schaue sind eigentlich beide Grakas identisch, was mir dann noch wichtig währe, währe eine schöne Backplatte, die von EK sind ja auch kompatible aber könnte ich z.B. denn Kühler von Watercool verwenden mit der Backplatte von EK oder nicht ?



I.D.R. geht das (manchmal nutzen unterschiedliche Hersteller unterschiedliche Befestigungslöcher im RAM/SW-Bereich, wenn da viele zur Auswahl stehen), aber du wirst neue Schrauben brauchen. Was spricht gegen die WC-Backplate? Gerade wenn "schön" das angepeilte Ziel ist, mischt die imho sehr weit vorne mit. (Auch wenn sie ziemlich teuer ausfällt)





zockerlein schrieb:


> braucht man da ne backplate dazu, bzw. wofür sind die überhaupt?


 
Stabilisieren die Karte ein bißchen, in erster Linie dienen sie aber der Zierde.


----------



## zockerlein (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man die auch ohne großen Aufwand später einbauen?


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe atm 0,0 Bock auf die Wakü 
Am liebsten würde ich den ganzen Kram sonstwo hin tun.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (18. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei soviel Radi kann man es sich leisten einen Teil der Fläche ineffektiv zu nutzen und die Temperaturen bleiben trotzdem niedrig. Unterschiedliche Temperaturen an der Austrittskammer würde ich jedenfalls als eindeutige Zeichen sehen: Unten ist sie geflutet und damit warm. Die Bereiche des Radiators oberhalb des Auslasses dagegen sind Luft gefüllt und dementsprechend kalt, weil sie kaum mit Wärme versorgt werden. Wenn technisch möglich solltest du den Radi mal bei laufender Pumpe nach und nach so kippen, dass der Auslass nach oben wandert.




Auf den Schluss bin ich jetzt auch gekommen, dass im 1080 knapp übern Ausgang Luft istund somit den Durchflussbremst und somit das Wasser wärmer wird.

War der Meinung dass keine Luft bzw. kaum noch welche drin sein solte, da der 240 auf dem Gehäuse ist mit den Anschlüssen nach oben.
Da sieht man mal wie man sich täuschen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> Kann man die auch ohne großen Aufwand später einbauen?


 
Die Schrauben vom Kühler müssen halt ab - aber wenn man geschickt ist sollte das möglich sein, ohne den Kühler selbst von der Karte abzunehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieso?


 Weil ich bei diesen Kabeln nicht mehr durchblicke. 
Vom Case zum Mainbaord, von der aquastrem zum aquero.
Und weil von meinem Seasonic ein paar Kabel "weg" sind, das regt mich total auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Auf den Schluss bin ich jetzt auch gekommen, dass im 1080 knapp übern Ausgang Luft istund somit den Durchflussbremst und somit das Wasser wärmer wird.



Den Durchfluss wird das kaum bremsen. Aber du transportierst einfach keine Wärme in den obersten Bereich des 1080ers und deswegen bleibt er da kalt.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran die 3GB-Version müsste das selbe PCB besitzen soweit ich mich informiert habe werde aber Watercool noch mal anschreiben .

Mit der Backplatte hatte ich gar nicht gesehen das Watercool auch so eine edele Backplatte haben dann kommt natürlich diese zum Einsatz, hab nur die von EK gesehen deswegen auch die Frage.
Das ist ja perfekt dann kann ich komplett zu Watercool greifen und die Schrauben dürften dann auch passen da beides ja kompatible ist.

Ich finde das die Backplatte auch sehr der Stabilität bei fügt vorallem biegen sich die grakas dann nicht mehr so extrem durch.
Meine alte GTX 280 mit AC Kühler da musste ich sie teils auf der rechten Seite leicht befestigen wenn sie im PCIe-Slot steckte durchs Gewicht des Kühlers, mit der Backplatte hat sich die Graka dann gut angepasst und brauchte die Aufhänung nicht mehr für die Graka und sie wurde noch mit gekühlt aber die GTX 280 hatte ja auch auf der Rückseite Speicher.

Ich danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Antwort und Hilfe vorallem mit der Backplatte von Watercool hatte ich gar nicht gewusst und die sieht einfach herrlich aus , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Schrauben sind hier dabei:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 1156/1155
Mir ist eine meiner verschwunden und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich den Kühler befestigen soll.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (18. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Durchfluss wird das kaum bremsen. Aber du transportierst einfach keine Wärme in den obersten Bereich des 1080ers und deswegen bleibt er da kalt.



Ja, ok.
Morgen hab ich die Zeit den PC zu "Schütteln"
Danke für die Hilfe und das Wissen.


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche Schrauben sind hier dabei:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 1156/1155
> Mir ist eine meiner verschwunden und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich den Kühler befestigen soll.


 Mess doch einfach nach, wenn es 3mm Durchmesser sind, dann sind es M3-Schrauben, bei 4mm M4.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich machen.
Nur wo bekomme ich dann die Schrauben her ohne gleich viel zu viele zu kaufen?
Kann ich eigentlich auch auf die Backplate irgendwie verzichten?


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja backplate ist fast nur zur Zierde... geht auch ohne


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur wo bekomme ich dann die Schrauben her ohne gleich viel zu viele zu kaufen?


 
Baumarkt


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einzeln?
Das ich dort welche zu 10, 50, 100 oder auch 1.000 Stück kriege ist mir klar.


----------



## zockerlein (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts sowohl in 50er packen als auch als offene Ware


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gibts auch einzeln zu kaufen.... musste halt in nen gut sortierten Baumarkt gehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab schon länger keinen mehr gesehen, der gar keine Schrauben einzeln anbietet. Manchmal schwankt die Auswahl ein bißchen (auch regional unterschiedlich - hier an der Küste hat jeder zweite ne Segler/Boots-Abteilung, d.h. man kriegt V4A in allen Variationen  ), aber "M3 in Länge X" in irgend einer Variaton sollte eigentlich jeder erfüllen können.


----------



## illousion (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du Netzradiatoren meinst, dann sind das keine "Strukturen" sondern Lamellen, die "Lamellen" sind die Wasserkanäle. Dieser Typ Radiator ist btw. meist sogar effektiver und v.a. günstiger, dafür ist die Verarbeitung/Optik oft etwas schlechter, weil es sich um Massenware handelt.


 
okay ich bin ein lappen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ho, ich hab wieder ein Anliegen Und zwar suche ich einen Temperaturmesser, den ich an dieses Display anklemmen kann, um mir die Wassertemperatur anzeigen zu lassen. Da mich wenig interessiert, mit welcher Temperatur das Wasser ausm Kühlkörper kommt, sondern mich die Temperatur des Wassers, mit dem ich kühle, interessiert, wollte ich das Ding in einen freien G1/4-Port meines AGBs schrauben. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher welcher Sensor passt und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, welcher es denn sein soll. Er sollte schon möglichst genau sein, also nicht ständig zwischen größeren Werten hin und her schwanken und auch keine falschen Werte angeben. Ausgesucht hab ich mir jetzt diesen Kandidaten von Phobya. Taugt der was?

mfg Marcel


----------



## TSchaK (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich den?: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71030

oder hast du das Display schon?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich garnicht gesehn. Wird genommen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast kein Fieberthermometer zu Hause?


----------



## SauGurke (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi leute,

habe gerade meine Phoby DC-400 gegen eine Alphacool DC-LT getauscht. Die Alpha hat ja bei 12 Volt einen geringeren durchsatz pro Stunde, jedoch ist meine CPU nun um 4°C Kühler nach 5 Stunden Prime 95 als mit der Phobya.
Habe sogar noch ne winzige Luftblase im Block entdeckt.
Wieso läuft dat ding jetzt kühler ??

Hat die Phobya etwa verwirbelungen o.ä herbeigeführt??


Gruß


----------



## zockerlein (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnt ihr mir mal netterweise helfen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...597-welcher-wasserkuehler-fuer-msi-r7950.html


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Hast kein Fieberthermometer zu Hause?


 
1. Nein, bei uns nie notwendig.
2. Soll ich den etwa im AGB versenken?


----------



## zockerlein (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum nicht, sollte doch wasserdicht sein?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaja, aber ich habe zum ersten keinen und außerdem sieht das doch sicher etwas komisch aus, wenn da ein Fieberthermometer im AGB liegt, oder? Da säge ich mir lieber wie hier was ein, um den dann anzubringen. Sieht zumidnest gut aus.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (20. Dezember 2012)

Meld mich nochmal wegen meinem Pro vom Tempsensor,

Denke mal dass 27°C Wassertemp, bei einem aktiven 240@7V und einem Passiven 1080, bei einer Raumtemp von 21°C.
Danke nich mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Techki (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ,
ich wollte mir ne (evtl.) WaKü zulegen .
Wie sind die Temperaturen bei euch ? ( CPU/GPU) 
Kosten ? ( habe so ~400€ eingeplant) 
Würde eine Wakü in das Xpredator White Edition passen( Full Tower)#
CPu: i7.3770k
GPU: Asus DC II 7970


----------



## winner961 (21. Dezember 2012)

Techki schrieb:


> Hi ,
> ich wollte mir ne WaKü zulegen .
> Wie sind die Temperaturen bei euch ? ( CPU/GPU)
> Kosten ? ( habe so ~400€ eingeplant)
> Würde eine Wakü in das Xpredator White Edition passen( Full Tower)



Ja oben passt ein 360 rein ins Seitem Fenster passt auch ein 480 noch nicht probiert aber.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was du für Temperaturen hast, kommt sehr auf die verwendeten Komponenten an. (CPU/GPU Block, Radiator, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen und natürlich welche CPU/GPU du überhaupt verbaut hast)
Deswegen werden dir meine Temperaturen nicht viel nutzen.

Mit 400 Euro kann man schon was machen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie verbindet man nochmal Aquastrem, Aquaero und Mainboard mit einander?


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie verbindet man nochmal Aquastrem, Aquaero und Mainboard mit einander?



Aquero ans mb und die Pumpe ans aquero ^^


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte das  Aquabuskabel verlegt.
Irgendwie zeigt der Afterburner immer 30 bzw 31 Grad an, egal ob Last oder nicht.
Das ist doch nicht normal?


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich nicht....


----------



## zockerlein (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geil 
wenn meine CPU Temperatur auf unter 12° C sinkt, stellt mein PC die Wasserpumpe ab, weil er meint, dass der PC genug gekühlt wird 

weiß einer, wie man das abstellt?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das nennt man Quatsch! Bei einer Zimmertemp von um die 20 Grad kann deine CPU nicht kälter sein als die Luft mit der gekühlt wird. Wie waren denn deine Wassertemperaturen?

Die X6 haben alle fehlerhafte Temperatursensoren. Mir ist noch kein einziger fehlerfreier untergekommen. Die meisten zeigen etwa 15 Grad zuwenig an, manche sogar garnichts.


----------



## zockerlein (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Zimmertemp von um die 20 Grad


ich hock hier in einem eisigen Keller... 

Die Auslastung liegt so bei 2-3%...

weißt du trotzdem, wie man das abstellen kann?


----------



## TSchaK (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist das denn für eine Pumpe und wie wird die gesteuert?


----------



## zockerlein (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Pumpe klemmt direkt an einem Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro 49115


----------



## TSchaK (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wusste nicht das es wirklich Pumpen gibt die nur über ein 3Pin Lüfterstecker mit Strom versorgt werden. 

An welchem Anschluss ist denn die Pumpe angeschlossen? Was hast du für Anschlüsse? 
CPU, PWR, 3xCHA, 3xOPT hab ich und kann diese Gruppen einzeln steuern. Schau das du ein Ungeregelten Kanal bekommst, bzw. wo du die Leistung Fest einstellen kannst.


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Häng sie doch einfach ans Netzteil.


----------



## zockerlein (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die anschlüsse sind alle mit Lüftern belegt ^^


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du regelst die Pumpe, aber nicht die Lüfter? 
Es gibt auch sowas.


----------



## zockerlein (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab davon einen 3er-Adapter... an allen 3en hängt ein Lüfter...


----------



## tigerjessy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr vom Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light Acetal Edition?
Da ich mir eine Wakü einrichten möchte bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden CPU-Kühler für meinen i7920
Laut Tests ist der NexXxoS ja ein wahres P/L-Wunder.
Und da er heute bei AT im Adventskalender ist (-30% und nochmal -10% Gutscheinrabatt) bekommt man ihn praktisch fast zum 1/2 Preis.
Wer hat denn schon praktische Erfahrungen mit diesem Kühler?

Danke für eure Feedbacks


----------



## illousion (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt leider keine eigenen erfahrungen damit, aber alles was ich gelesen habe sagt dass der nicht schlecht ist


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Laut Tests ist der NexXxoS ja ein wahres P/L-Wunder.


 Naja, zum vollen Preis versteh ich persönlich nicht, warum er in so vielen Tests als P/L-Tipp genannt wird, der Kryos Delrin leistet das gleiche und ist nochmal deutlich günstiger. Mit dem Rabatt sieht das aber anders aus, für den heutigen Tag hat er wirklich das beste P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## tigerjessy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man den P/L-Aspekt mal ausser acht lässt, wie sieht es denn dann mit der Leistung des NexXxoS bzw. Kryos Delrin im Vergleich zum Supremacy oder Kryos in höherwertigen-Versionen aus?
Ich möchte ja auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Da meine zukünftige WaKü aus Mora3 und AS-XT oder Laing 1T bestehen wird sollte das Augenmerk mehr auf die absolute Leistungsfähigkeit als auf das P/L-Verhältnis legen.
Ich dachte nur das ich mit dem NexXxoS einen Top-Kühler zum kleinen Preis bekomme. Aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich das auch Alphacool nichts zu verschenken hat.


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Unterschiede liegen alle innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit. Die Versionen mit Metalldeckel sind i.d.R. minimal besser, aber auch nicht so, dass du es merkst. Auch wenn du nur das Beste vom Besten verbauen willst ist der Kryos Delrin oder heute der Alphacool die 1. Wahl. Alle anderen rechnen sich praktisch nur durch ihr Design und das ist nunmal Geschmackssache.


----------



## tigerjessy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Beurteilung.  
Dann lag ich mit meiner Einschätzung gar nicht so falsch. Die Testergebnisse der meisten Kühler liegen innerhalb von 1K, mal ist der eine besser, mal der andere, je nach Tester. 
Ich versuche mal den Alphacool. Nächstes Jahr, wenn der Sockel 1150 erscheint, kaufe ich dann eine Version mit Metalldeckel und mache aus Interesse mal einen persönlichen Vergleich.
Jetzt aber erst mal die Bestellung bei AT betätigen.

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest*


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich was sich EK dabei gedacht haben den Einlass nach hinten und den Auslass nach vorne zu machen.
Das passt (mir)  so gar nicht in die Reinfolge.
Also entwder neu kaufen oder die Reinfolge wechsen, mhh.

Zu den Graka Temp:
Laut Afterbruner war dar eine Fenster von knapp 26 bis 38 Grad.
Aber  gefühlt kann das kaum passen.


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was sich EK dabei gedacht haben den Einlass nach hinten und den Auslass nach vorne zu machen.
> Das passt (mir)  so gar nicht in die Reinfolge.


Worum geht es denn? 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Zu den Graka Temp:
> Laut Afterbruner war dar eine Fenster von knapp 26 bis 38 Grad.
> Aber  gefühlt kann das kaum passen.


 Die Sensoren sind extrem ungenau, vergiss die angezeigen Werte, die sagen nichts aus.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um den EK Supreme HF, und da ich grob AGB, Pumpe, CPU,GPU, Radi> AGB gehe passt das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das ist etwas doof, aber das ist nunmal einer der Nachteile von einem so großen Logo. Viele Kühler mit kleinem Logo kann man problemlos drehen ohne, dass es auffällt. Imo sieht ein dezentes Logo auch deutlich besser und eleganter aus als so ein riesiges etwas, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist jetzt nicht direkt ne Wakü frage, aber hat damit zu tun.

Und zwar: Seit ich eine Wakü hab und alle Lüfter über die Alphacool Heatmaster steuere, dreht sich im Idle kein Lüfter mehr.
Laut HW Monitor liegt keine Temperatur über 45 Grad. (Idle) Jetzt hab ich gerade den Külkörper der NB gemessen. Dieser hat aber 78 Grad, was mir für Winter und Idle zu viel ist. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die kühler bekomme ohne einen Lüfter drauf pusten zu lassen oder einen besseren NB Kühler zu kaufen?

Die WLP habe ich erst letzt Woche durch Arctic MX4 ersetzt.

PS: Wieso zeigt mir HW Monitor Mist bzw. die NB garnicht an?


----------



## illousion (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wg den Temperaturen:
nen andren kühler draufmachen,
a) wasserkühler
b) besserer luftkühler 

oder c) ich weiß nicht wie das beim heatmaster funktioniert, kann man aber doch bestimmt einstellen, dass die die lüfter nie ganz ausdreht oder? o:

oder evtl nen temperaturfühler dranmachen, damit die temperatur berücksichtigt wird


----------



## zockerlein (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welches Gehäuse würdet ihr für eine interne Wasserkühlung mit 2x240 mm Radis empfehlen?
(sollte bezahlbar sein)


----------



## Uter (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Gehäuse ist meist v.a. eine Optikfrage, deshalb wären ein paar mehr Infos gut. Alternativ einfach mal in der Wakü-Case-Liste und/oder auf Händlerseiten gucken, was es so gibt.


----------



## zockerlein (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wakü-Case-Liste


hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Uter (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Scheinbar. 
Die ist hier im Wakü-Bereich angepinnt.


----------



## zockerlein (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh Gott, ich bin echt blind 

naja, das Forum ist aber auch groß...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schnell, wie aus der Pistole geschossen: CPU-Kühler für i5 2550k bis 60€! 

Ernsthaft, was würdet ihr für einen Kühler für einen i5 2550k empfehlen? Er sollte nicht mehr als 60-70€ kosten, wobei mir 60€ lieber wären. Hatte mir mal den Raystorm, den Watercool HK und den Kryos Pro angesehen, aber irgendwie sind alle Tests ein wenig widersprüchlich.  Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Kann auch noch ein Vierter in der Runde sein.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heatkiller ist in Ordnung, hab ich grade verbaut. Der Kryos hab ich auch hier. Finde aber die Qualität von 
Aquacomputer eher bescheiden, dazu kommt das die Befestigung des Kryos nicht der bringer ist.
ps: von der Kühlleistung hab ich kein Unterschied bemerkt zwischen den beiden

edit: den find ich dezent schön Klick und sowas unterstütz 
man eh gern, so einen werd ich mir irgendwann mal rauslassen


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Schnell, wie aus der Pistole geschossen: CPU-Kühler für i5 2550k bis 60€!


 
Die Differenzen zwischen den von dir genannten Kühlern nicht soo riesig. Ich würde da eher den Geschmack entscheiden lassen. Bei einer Wasserkühlung darf man ruhig was fürs Auge tun - Leistung ist ja massig vorhanden.

In welchen Punkten widersprechen sich denn diverse Tests?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir grad mal den Lieferumfang des LTs angesehen. Kann es sein, dass da wirklich nur der blanke Kühler drin ist? Wenn ja, wie befestige ich das Ding dann?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Befestigungsmaterial ist bei allen Kühlern dabei. In der Beschreibung ist nur die Rede davon, dass du später auch optional auf andere Sockel wechseln kannst, indem du die Halterungen austauschst. Wenn du dir den LT kaufst, würde ich noch optional die passende Backplate mitbestellen, da der Anpressdruck der Heatkiller recht hoch ist.


----------



## Uter (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt die ot-Beiträge auszublenden. Für sowas gibt es inzwischen das Unterforum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad mal den Lieferumfang des LTs angesehen. Kann es sein, dass da wirklich nur der blanke Kühler drin ist? Wenn ja, wie befestige ich das Ding dann?
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


 
HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 1155/1156 LT - Watercool Shop


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Backplate okay? Oder gibts Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Originale von Watercool, weil da passende Gewinde drin sind.


----------



## Chris2109 (26. Dezember 2012)

Einen guten morgen und frohe Weihnachten in die Runde!


Ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach einem neuen AGB. Hab bisher den EK WB Reservoir 250 X2 Advanced gehabt. Dieser ist vor einiger zeit gerissen und wird zunehmend undichter. Nachdem ich nun gesehen habe, dass aquatuning keine EK AGBs mehr führt, frage ich mich natürlich welchen ich jetzt nehmen soll.

Es sollte ein Röhren AGB sein und er darf maximal 30cm lang werden. Betrieben wird das System mit dest. Wasser und G48.

Hab mir jetzt diesen hier von alphacool rausgesucht:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ool-Cape-Fuzion-Core-30---Acetal---Black.html

Wie ist dieser von der Qualität? Reißt er ebenso fix wie die von EK WB oder hab ich hier länger Spaß dran? Gibt es noch andere Alternativen ?

Ich sage schonmal danke und wünsche einen guten Hunger beim Festtagsschmaus


----------



## Infernal-jason (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking bietet auch viele AGBs. Bin mit meinem Bitspower Z-Multi 150mm Water Tank zufrieden.


----------



## Mischk@ (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin.
Sagt mal, ich habe mich von meinem Extrem Radi getrennt ( 4x360er Magicool Extreme ) mit 12X NB @ 900U/min. Temps waren immer OK.

Hab mir ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt und bin gerade dabei zu testen ob es trotzdem reichen würde mit nur einem 240er Magicool Extreme zu kühlen.

Also nach einer halben Stunde Prime95 habe ich eine CPU Temperatur von 62-65C°. Zu kühlen versuche ich ein i7-970 mit 4Ghz und 1,25V.

Wassertemperatur liegt da bei knapp 40C°. Gekühlt wird nur die CPU. 

Die Fragen :

- Sind die Temps *noch* akzeptabel ?
- Würden schnellere Lüfter *viel* bringen ? NoiseBlocker PL1 auf PL2 ( 900U/min auf 1400U/min )


----------



## Uter (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> - Sind die Temps *noch* akzeptabel ?


Klar.



Mischk@ schrieb:


> - Würden schnellere Lüfter *viel* bringen ? NoiseBlocker PL1 auf PL2 ( 900U/min auf 1400U/min )


 Ja, aber warum den Hauptvorteil einer Wakü vergeben, nur damit irgendwo kleinere Zahlen auslesbar sind?


----------



## Mischk@ (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Klar.
> 
> 
> Ja, aber warum den Hauptvorteil einer Wakü vergeben, nur damit irgendwo kleinere Zahlen auslesbar sind?


 
Wie meinst du das ?
Wegen dem Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke und Temparatur ?


----------



## Uter (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine damit, dass du von etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen keine merklichen Vorteile erhältst, eine niedrige Lautstärke ist aber ein deutlicher Vorteil.


----------



## Mischk@ (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also von Der Lautstärke ist es sehr genial. Ich höhre NICHTS.
Meine Heizung rauscht lauter...

Danke dir !


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub, ich hab schon wieder ne Frage. Ich hab gerade das erste mal was von Schnellverschlüssen/-kupplungen gehört. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann kann ich einfach die beiden Teile der Kupplung auseinander ziehen und sie schließen beide automatisch ab, sodass ich dann PC und dicken Radiator separat durch die Welt schleifen kann. Wenn das stimmt, dann kommen die mir (möglicherweise) gerade recht. Ich möchte meinen PC nämlich regelmäßig auf LAN-Partys mitnehmen, auch wenn er 500 kg wiegt.  Jetzt bin ich gerade am überlegen, ob ich Löcher in die Wände des Cases bohre und dort den 1080er NOVA anbringe oder ob ich ihn separat hinstellen soll und von Schnellverschlüssen Gebrauch machen soll, was mich mal eben wieder 30€ zusätzlich zu meiner eigentlich schon viel zu teuer geratenen WaKü kostet. Würde ich was besonderes verpassen, wenn ich ihn fest montiere? Oder kann ich ihn auch einfach an die Seitenwand schrauben?

Edit:
Okay, ich hab mich jetzt doch nochmal erkundigt und vor Allem auch mal ein Geodreieck ans Case gehalten. Der NOVA ist 4,5cm Dick, die Lufter 2,5cm. Zuzüglich ein wenig Abstand zum Case, sagen wir 3cm (was sogar zu wenig wäre) sitzen wir bei satten 10cm. Da mir das doch zu viel ist, nehme ich wohl doch Schnellverschlüsse. Am Liebsten wäre mir, wenn ich die in so eine Blende stecken könnte. Deshalb hab ich jetzt mal wieder mehrere Fragen
1. Es gibt beim AT scheinbar keinen einzigen Schnellverschluss für 11/8er Schläuche. Kann ich ohne Probleme einen 10/8er verwenden oder wird der dann undicht?
2. Wenn ja, kann ich diesen hier benutzen?
3. Wenn ja, was brauche ich noch, damit ich die Dinger nutzen kann?
4. Wenn alle 3 Fragen auf "Nein" herauslaufen, was soll ich dann tun?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Stehe gerade voll "auf dem Schlauch". 

mfg Marcel

Edit2:
So, ich hab mich natürlich auch nicht völlig still hingesetzt, sondern hab mich selbst erkundigt. So wie ich das jetzt sehe, bremsen die Phobyas den Durchfluss mal eben um 40-50%. Ebenso sehe ich, dass die einzig brauchbaren die Koolance-Verschlüsse sind. Na klasse.  Ebenso hab ich herausgefunden, dass die 10/8er und die 11/8er nicht kompatibel sind, weswegen ich zu G1/4 greifen muss und nochmal 4 Schraubtüllen brauche.  So, wenn ich jetzt Male und Female jeweils zwei mal nehme + 4 weitere Tüllen, damit ich die Dinger überhaupt einsetzen kann, liege ich bei 45€ nur für Sschnellverschlüsse.  Gibts da keine kostengünstigere und, vor allem, zuverlässige Möglichkeit?


----------



## Linse83 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was hällst du von fittings + schlauchschellen und nem dickeren schlauch?


----------



## Uter (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPC bietet Schnellkupplungen mit 7,9 mm Tüllen an, die kann man (u.U. mit Sicherung) problemlos mit 11/8 Schlauch nutzen und sie sind deutlich günstiger als die Koolance.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Linse83 schrieb:


> fittings + schlauchschellen


 
Wie genau soll ich mir das jetzt vorstellen?



Uter schrieb:


> CPC


 
Ich weiß ja nicht. Diese Plastikdinger kommen mir ziemlich unsicher vor. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die auch nach 2 Jahren noch dicht machen und nicht auf einmal für ein Aquarium sorgen. Gibt's da irgendwelche Langzeiterfahrungen?

Sagen wir so: Wenn es keine wirklich gute Alternative gibt, dann bin ich auch bereit die Koolance-Verschlüsse zu nehmen. Nur ich sehe es nicht ein viel Geld für etwas zu bezahlen, was für weniger genauso gut oder besser geht.


----------



## Linse83 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sowas hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (FatBoy) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (FatBoy) - black nickel 63257


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

cpc verschlüsse kommen aus der industrie und sind für diese anforderungen auch gemacht.die halten genauso lange wie die koolance +co.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Linse: Die Dinger sind mir jetzt ein Rätsel. Wenn ich die abziehe, dann schießt mir das Wasser ja regelrecht raus. Oder bin ich jetzt zu blöd für die Dinger.

@Elvis: Achso, okay, das wusst ich nicht. Dann werd ich die beiden mal vergleichen. Danke!


----------



## Linse83 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden, dachte du suchst was sicheres für die schlauchbefestigung! mit so trennkupplungen hab ich leider keine erfahrung!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaja. Ich möchte wirklich so Schnellverschlüsse, damit ich den übergroßen Radi hinten dran einfach anziehen kann, damit ich beides einzeln transportieren kann. Wenn ich da jedes mal Wasser entfernen würde, dann wäre das Thema schon gegessen, aber das soll ja drin bleiben. 

Edit:
So, ich hab mich jetzt entschieden. Ich nehme die guten Koolance-Verschlüsse und bestelle keine Lüfter mit (9 Stück schlagen ja auch in die Kasse mit ein). Dann werd ich erstmal die beiden Lüfter meines EKL K2 nutzen (120 + 140) und den hinteren 120er ausm Trooper (hab ja noch den 200er, für GPU reicht der ja). Und wenn ich dann ne neue GPU bekomme und die dann auch unter Wasser setze, dann bestell ich gleich noch Lüfter mit. Dann kann ich auch brauchbare Lüfter holen und nicht diesen "Phobya 20.000 Upm Ich-puste-die-die-Kleidung-vom-Leibe"-Müll.


----------



## Gunzi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde denn für einen i7 2600k + eine GTX 570 ein 2x120mm radiator reichen, um jene leise kühl zu halten?


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. Dezember 2012)

Gunzi schrieb:


> Würde denn für einen i7 2600k + eine GTX 570 ein 2x120mm radiator reichen, um jene leise kühl zu halten?



Einigermaßen kühl ja, leise? Nein xD


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber selbst mit schnell drehenden Lüftern nicht sehr viel kühler als unter Luft. Rein kühltechnisch langt es zwar, aber man hat weder lautstärketechnisch noch kühlleistungsmäßig keinen nennenswerten Vorteil. Die GTX570 heizt ziemlich heftig. Der Prozessor ist dagegen nahezu vernachlässigbar. 

Ein 3x120er oder besser noch etwas mehr wären schon das Minimum, wenn das Geräuschniveau einigermaßen erträglich sein soll.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (28. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag.
Ich hab ein Prob.
Und zwar ist heut mein DFM gekommen, getestet ob alles läuft (durch gepustet, er drehte sich), ein gebaut, angeschlossen und eingerichtet.
Nur zeigt er mir keinen Wert an, egal an welchen Anschluss ich ihn hänge.
Wärend des befüllen meinens Sytem hat man gehört, dass er läuft (knistern von der Luft)

Ich frage euch woran dies Liegen kann, dass er mir keinen Wert anzeigt.

Mfg Walzer


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um welchen DFM handelt es sich denn und woran hast du ihn angeschlossen?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (28. Dezember 2012)

Es handelt sich um diesen DFM
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...er-Durchflusssensor--high-flow-USB--G1-4.html
angeschlossen ist er an der Aquaero 5LT, dort am Lüfter anschluss. In der Software hab ich eingestellt dass der Lüfteranschluss gleich der Durchflusssensor ist. Den Kalibrierwert von 169 hab ich eingegeben.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dieser Version des DFM funktioniert das so wie du ihn angeschlossen hast nicht. Der Sensor wertet das Signal selbsttätig aus und wird bei einer Direktverbindung mit dem Aquaero über den Aquabus verbunden - nicht als klassischen DFM über einen als DFM-header konfigurierten Lüftereingang mit Tachosignalauswertung.  So würde man den klassischen DFM von AC anschließen nicht aber deine USB-Variente. 

Wenn du ihn dennoch als klassischen DFM am Aquaero nutzen willst, müsstest du den Alarmausgang als Tachosignal konfiguriert verwenden. Allerdings stimmt dann der Kalibrierwert des klassischen DFM nicht. Du müsstest ihn auslitern und dir die Impulsrate ausrechnen. 
Für die USB-Variante wird nicht ohne Grund keine Impulsrate angegeben .  Die 169 Imp/L gelten nur für den klassischen DFM ohne eignen Auswertelektronik. Dieses Signal kannst du aber gar nicht abgreifen an deiner USB-Version. 

Wenn du ihn direkt am Aquaero nutzen willst, bleibt also nur der Aquabus. Alternativ kannst du ihn einfach über USB am Board anschließen und dir die Werte über die Aquasuite direkt vom Sensor holen. Das Aquaero wäre dann eigentlich überflüssig (zumindest was die Durchflussmessung angeht).


----------



## tigerjessy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was bedeutet im Segment Wasserkühlungskomponenten gute Verarbeitungsqualität?
Für mich bedeutet das das die Bauteile sauber verarbeitet sind und auch keine optischen Mängel aufweisen.
Bei den Herstellern sieht das wohl etwas anders aus. 

Ich muss sagen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht, nachdem heute meine zweite Komponente für meine Wakü eingetroffen ist.
Das Phobia es nicht so mit der Qualität mit Oberflächenveredelung hat, habe ich Heiligabend feststellen müssen als ich den "Phobia Balancer 250 Black Nickel ausgepackt habe.
Die Plexiröhre ist beanstandungsfrei und ohne Kratzer. Aber Boden und Deckel sind dermaßen unsauber vernickelt das mir fast die Worte fehlen. Das die Teile total angelaufen sind ist das kleinere Übel. Das kann ich wegpolieren. Aber die leicht pickelige Oberfläche die aussieht wie eine alte verchromte Stoßstange, da vergeht mir echt die Lust.

Heute kam der CPU-Kühler. Alphacool NexXxoS, sah auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus, ausser das der Boden trotz Schutzfolie feine Kratzer aufweist. Nachdem ich das Teil aufgeschraubt habe und mir das Innere genauer angeschaut habe, würde ich den ganzen "Scheiß" am liebsten in die Tonne kloppen und mir einen anständigen Luftkühler kaufen.
Die POM-Struktur unter dem Einlass ist noch voller Grate die ich nur mit einer Nadel o.ä. entfernen kann, da sie noch festsitzen. Und in der Bodenplatte hat sich in der Kanalstruktur Grünspan gebildet. Desweiteren macht mir der Auslass auch einige Sorgen. Eine Hälfte des Gewindes besteht ja nur aus einer Windung (Deckel) die andere Seite hat die volle Anzahl an Gewindegängen, da sie ins volle Material greift. Da habe ich Bedenken ob das auf lange Sicht stabil und dicht bleibt, da POM ja auch nicht das stabilste Material ist.

Sind das Ausnahmen oder ist diese Qualitätsstufe die Normalität? In fast allen Tests ist die Verarbeitung der Bauteile generell mit gut bis sehr gut oder noch besser angegeben.
Für mich ist das eher ausreichend bis mangelhaft um es wohlwollend auszudrücken. Und objektiv betrachtet Verarbeitung gleich ungenügend (setzen sechs) 

Wenn die Radiatoren, Anschlüsse, Schläuche und Pumpen auch so bescheiden verarbeitet sind, dann sehe ich nicht ein dafür mehrere Hundert Euro zu zahlen. 
Ich hoffe das es einige User gibt die mir wieder Mut machen und bestätigen können das es bei den von mir erworbenen Teilen um Ausnahmen bezüglich der schlechten Verarbeitung handelt.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich bin auch entäuscht das da manch ein hersteller betreibt. Ich habe 3 Kühler von Aquacomputer und eine verbindungseinheit für die Grafikkartenkühler.
Das Verbindungsstück sah aus wie für 20 Cent Produziert in China von Kindern, plastikreste überall, nicht entgratet ect. Bei den Kühlern gilt selbes, Kühlen 
tun die dinger gut, aber mit sauberer Arbeit hat das nichts am hut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool ist schon seit längerem eher im unteren (wenn auch nicht untersten) Preissegment aktiv. Das heißt die Sachen kühlen gut und versuchen von außen okay auszusehen, aber alles darüber hinaus ist nicht immer gegeben und Verarbeitungsmängel tauchen immer wieder auf. Z.T. fallen sogar die Herstellerlogos ab, weil sie vielerorts nur noch aufgeklebt sind 

Bei Phobys ist es durchwachsen, i.d.R. düster. Das ganze ist eben kein Hersteller, sondern eine von Aquatuning initiierte Marke, unter der sich Kleinsthersteller, Importeure und OEM-Rebrander tummeln. Die AGBs kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber z.B. die Radiatoren haben 1:1 die gleiche Eastarqualität, wie Magicool - und das ist die Untergrenze am Markt. Reine Funktionalität, Optik Nebensache. Gab sogar schon Exemplare, die in sich verzogen waren. (Das ist dann allerdings auch in dem Niveau ein Reklamationsgrund. Z.B. unsauber lackierte Lamellen werden dagegen sogar schon offiziell im Beschreibungstext erwähnt)
Einen genauso zweifelhaften Ruf genießen die CPU-Kühler (beim letzten mussten sie die erste Charge sogar wegen Stabilitätsproblemen zurückrufen), deren Materialminimalismus schon als beeindruckend bezeichnen muss. (Mal ehrlich: An der ersten Generation war in etwas soviel Metall verbaut, wie in den Zierapplikationen eines Heatkiller)

Stellvertretend für den gesamten Wakümarkt ist das ganze aber nicht. Wenn du am anderen Ende bei Watercool, Aquacomputer & Co kaufst, sollte so etwas nicht vorkommen. Von Koolance gabs mal beschwerden, dass die Dichtringe so gut gefettet waren, dass der Kühler von innen dreckig wurde - das wars aber auch schon. Watercoolprodukte habe ich mittlerweile ne ganze Menge in der Hand gehabt und noch nicht einmal Staub drin gefunden.

Irgendwo zwischen beiden Extremen findest du z.B. EK, die meist ganz gut aussehen, die ich persönlich aber nicht verbauen würde, ohne das Innere auf Späne zu kontrollieren.


----------



## hotfirefox (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen beiden Extremen findest du z.B. EK, die meist ganz gut aussehen, die ich persönlich aber nicht verbauen würde, ohne das Innere auf Späne zu kontrollieren.


 Und bei EK die Garantie dann weg wäre


----------



## noname1997 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich im Wasserkühlungsguide nichts dazu gefunden habe frage ich einfach mal hier, weil ich dafür keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen will.

Was wäre denn eine gute Möglichkeit, sich den Durchfluss anzeigen zu lassen. Gibt es eine 5,25"-Pumpensteuerung, die das machen kann? und am besten wäre, wenn die Steuerung auch noch Lüfter ansteuern könnte. Gibt es so eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## tigerjessy (28. Dezember 2012)

Dann stimmt die Philosophie also doch. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
Okay Lehrgeld habe ich also gezahlt. 
Den Phobia Balancer habe ich aus den Beispielkonfigurationen. Und auf den Bildchen sieht er ja hochwertig aus. Und dann noch Deckel und Boden komplett aus Metall.
Das Alphacool zu den Billigheimern zählt das wusste ich nicht, schade. 
Bei den noch fehlenden Komponenten werde ich dann lieber ein paar Euros mehr investieren.
Bei der Pumpe habe ich an eine AS-XT Ultra gedacht.
Als Radiator dachte ich an einen Mora3
Nur bei der Verschlauchung bin ich mir mittlerweile unsicher.



noname1997 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine gute Möglichkeit, sich den Durchfluss anzeigen zu lassen. Gibt es eine 5,25"-Pumpensteuerung, die das machen kann? und am besten wäre, wenn die Steuerung auch noch Lüfter ansteuern könnte. Gibt es so eine Möglichkeit?



Was hälst du denn vom Aquaero5? Damit kannst du doch so ziemlich alles machen.


----------



## Uter (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch entäuscht das da manch ein hersteller betreibt. Ich habe 3 Kühler von Aquacomputer und eine verbindungseinheit für die Grafikkartenkühler.
> Das Verbindungsstück sah aus wie für 20 Cent Produziert in China von Kindern, plastikreste überall, nicht entgratet ect. Bei den Kühlern gilt selbes, Kühlen
> tun die dinger gut, aber mit sauberer Arbeit hat das nichts am hut


 Bei AC gibt es hin und wieder optische Probleme, v.a. das Lasern der Schriftzüge scheint nicht immer zu klappen und teilweise sind die Kupferteile angelaufen. Einen Einfluss auf die Leistung haben diese Mängel aber nicht und afaik tauscht AC die minderwertigen Teile problemlos.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alphacool ist schon seit längerem eher im unteren (wenn auch nicht untersten) Preissegment aktiv.


Imo nehmen sich Alphacool und Phobya nicht mehr viel. Alphacool bietet aktuell den höherwertigen CPU-Kühler, dafür auch die billigste Pumpe. Die Radiatoren unterscheiden sich in der neusten Version nur noch durch den "Einschraubstopp" der Lüfterschrauben zugunsten Alphacool.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Phobys ist es durchwachsen, i.d.R. düster. Das ganze ist eben kein Hersteller, sondern eine von Aquatuning initiierte Marke, unter der sich Kleinsthersteller, Importeure und OEM-Rebrander tummeln.


Ich vermute schon länger, dass Alphacool inzwischen nichts anderes mehr ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AGBs kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber z.B. die Radiatoren haben 1:1 die gleiche Eastarqualität, wie Magicool - und das ist die Untergrenze am Markt.


Phobya hat Probleme mit dunklen Vernickelungen. Das betrifft nicht nur die AGBs, sondern z.B. auch die Laingdeckel, die in der dunklen Version nur als 2. Wahl angeboten werden.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (28. Dezember 2012)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Bei dieser Version des DFM funktioniert das so wie du ihn angeschlossen hast nicht. Der Sensor wertet das Signal selbsttätig aus und wird bei einer Direktverbindung mit dem Aquaero über den Aquabus verbunden - nicht als klassischen DFM über einen als DFM-header konfigurierten Lüftereingang mit Tachosignalauswertung.  So würde man den klassischen DFM von AC anschließen nicht aber deine USB-Variente.
> 
> Wenn du ihn dennoch als klassischen DFM am Aquaero nutzen willst, müsstest du den Alarmausgang als Tachosignal konfiguriert verwenden. Allerdings stimmt dann der Kalibrierwert des klassischen DFM nicht. Du müsstest ihn auslitern und dir die Impulsrate ausrechnen.
> Für die USB-Variante wird nicht ohne Grund keine Impulsrate angegeben .  Die 169 Imp/L gelten nur für den klassischen DFM ohne eignen Auswertelektronik. Dieses Signal kannst du aber gar nicht abgreifen an deiner USB-Version.
> ...



Hab auf die Schnell, den Falschen gepostet, habe den ohne USB. Also den klassischen den man an die Aquaero anschließen kann.
Könnte es sein, dass dadurch er aufm kopfsteht (Edelstahlplatte nach unten) das Schaufelrad raus ist?


----------



## noname1997 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja. Den hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Hätte da,a ber noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Kann ich mit der aquaero 5 den Durchfluss einer Laing DDC steuern?
2. Welchen Durchflusssensor kann ich passend zur aquaero verwenden?
3. Wie viele Lüfter können max. an den aquaero angeschlossen werden?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (28. Dezember 2012)

Zu 3
Du hast 4 Anschlüsse. Kannst Pro Anschluss eine max. Last von 1,65Ampere hängen. Das macht bei 12V ca.30Watt


----------



## noname1997 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das ist schonmal die Beantwortung auf eine Frage. Danke


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Dann stimmt die Philosophie also doch. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
> Okay Lehrgeld habe ich also gezahlt.
> Den Phobia Balancer habe ich aus den Beispielkonfigurationen. Und auf den Bildchen sieht er ja hochwertig aus. Und dann noch Deckel und Boden komplett aus Metall.
> Das Alphacool zu den Billigheimern zählt das wusste ich nicht, schade.


Grade bei Alphacool und Phobya ist die Qualität unterschiedlicher Produkte auch sehr unterschiedlich. Bei Alphacool hat das Qualitätsniveau gegenüber früher allerdings spürbar anchgelassen. Allerdings hat man im Gegensatz zu anderen auch nicht die preise ständig erhöht. 
Auch Aquacomputer hat in letzter Zeit immer wieder Aussetzer was die Aquaitöt angeht, aber da kommt man auch von sehr hohem Niveau, so dass das meist nicht ganz so negativ wahrgenommen wird. 
Was z.B. Konstruktionsfehler angeht ist man aber auch bei wirklich teuren Produkten nicht vor Problemen gefeit (siehe z.B. Innovatek oder Enzotech). Am besten man schaut sich vor dem Kauf auch mal Test der geöffenten Produkte an - da kann man schon die größten Fehlkäufe vermeiden. Wenn man wirklich makellose Qualität will, muss man tief in Tasche greifen (Watercool, Koolance) oder seine kühler selbst bauen - dann hat man´s selbst in der Hand und mit ein wenig Geschick, KnowHow und vernünftigen Maschinen erhält man genauso gute Ergebnisse. 



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Bei den noch fehlenden Komponenten werde ich dann lieber ein paar Euros mehr investieren.
> Bei der Pumpe habe ich an eine AS-XT Ultra gedacht.
> Als Radiator dachte ich an einen Mora3


Mit diesen beiden Dingen wirst du schon erheblich mehr Freude haben was ide Qualität angeht. 



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Nur bei der Verschlauchung bin ich mir mittlerweile unsicher.


Eine perfekte Lösung gibt´s da nicht - außer Kupferrohre


----------



## tigerjessy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Ja. Den hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Hätte da,a ber noch ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Kann ich mit der aquaero 5 den Durchfluss einer Laing DDC steuern?
> 2. Welchen Durchflusssensor kann ich passend zur aquaero verwenden?
> 3. Wie viele Lüfter können max. an den aquaero angeschlossen werden?



1. Ja, aber ich würde zusätzlich zum aquaero ein power adjust verwenden, ausser du kühlst das AE auch mit Wasser.


----------



## noname1997 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das AE?

Der Poweradjust hört sich gut an, aber wieviele 3-pin-Anschlüsse hat denn der PowerAdjust und welche Leistung liegt auf jedem einzelnen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Eine perfekte Lösung gibt´s da nicht - außer Kupferrohre


 

Für Perfektion musst du dann aber erst noch vibrationsschluckendes Kupfer entdecken


----------



## tigerjessy (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AE=Aquaero 


noname1997 schrieb:


> Das AE?
> 
> Der Poweradjust hört sich gut an, aber wieviele 3-pin-Anschlüsse hat denn der PowerAdjust und welche Leistung liegt auf jedem einzelnen?



Das PA kann bei 12V eine Dauerlast von 25 Watt verkraften. Du hast einen 3-Pin Lastausgang für die Pumpe, der kurzzeitig auch 4A verkraftet (z.B. Anlaufstrom Laing)

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...v0xys08UpBl9A&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.Yms&cad=rja

Das Poweradjust ist kein vollständiger Ersatz für das AE sondern eine Erweiterung, denn wenn du deine Laing anschließt fehlt dir ja der Lüfterausgang.


----------



## noname1997 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und, wenn ich das Aquaero mit Wasser kühle. Kann ich, dann die Laing DDC einfach an das aquaero anschließen? Und auf welche Funktionen muss ich verzichten, wenn ich das PowerAdjust weglasse und stattdessen, das aquaero für die Pumpe benutze?

So viele Fragen, die wahrscheinlich total dumm sind.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Perfektion musst du dann aber erst noch vibrationsschluckendes Kupfer entdecken



Du weißt wie´s gemeint ist . Direkt an der Pumpe kann man ja ja zwei Schläuche verwenden.

*Edit:*
@noname1997: Eine Pumpe aktiv zu regeln ist extrem überflüssig . Steuer sie, falls es aus Lautstärkegründen überhaupt notwendig ist, mit einer festen Spannung deiner Wahl an und du hast keinen Ärger mehr damit (z.B. 8,7V direkt zwischen 12V und 3,3V Potential vom Netzteil gezapft oder mit einem einfachen Stepdown-Wandler). Da der Durchfluss in Bereichen die eine DDC schon bei deutlich gesenkter Festspannungen erreicht, so gut wie keinen Einfluss hat, ist eine Durchflussregelung äußerst sinnbefreit. Wenn man dazu dann noch zusätzliche Bauteile oder sogar wasserkühlte Regler benötigt, weil sie mit Standard-Kühlung die Leistung nicht vekraften (z.B. Aquaero) führt sich das Vorhaben erst recht ad absurdum.


----------



## noname1997 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hört sich richtig an.  
Also wäre das beste die Pumpe direkt übers Netzteil anzuschließen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich für die Pumpe eine feste Spannung am Netzteil einstellen? Und das aquaero, dann nur zur Lüfterregelung und Durchflussanzeige und den anderen Kram was das aquaero noch so kann, zu verwenden?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Netzteil kannst du standardmäßig nur 12V (orange), 5V (rot) und 3,3V (orange) abgreifen. 
Nutzt man jedoch für die Pumpe 3,3V als "Masse" und 12V als HighPot, hat man 8,7V anliegen. Da das Gehäsue der Pumpe gekapselt ist und nicht auf Massepotential liegen muss funktioniert das problemlos. Rein elektrisch ist das zwar nicht die aller eleganteste Lösung, aber solange man den 3,3V-Stang nicht gleichzeitig zu irgendwelchen Fesplatten weiterführt funktioniert das meiner Erfahrung nach problemlos. Mit 8,7V läuft jede DDC noch sauber an und ist deutlich ruhiger als bei 12V.

Eleganter ist natürlich ein Festpannungsregler. Um eine DDC-1T auf eine feste Spannung unter 10,5V zu drosseln reicht z.B. ein einfacher LM-350 nebst Standardschaltung laut Datenblatt. Ein kleiner Luftkühlkörper schadet aber auch da nicht. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber zunächst mal schauen wie sie mit deiner Entkopplung bei 12V tönt und dann überlegen, ob du sie drosseln musst oder nicht. Mit einem guten Pumpendeckel auf einem Shoggy-Sandwisch ist zumindest die DDC-1T schon recht zahm zu kriegen und zumindest in Systemen die noch herkömmliche Festplatten beinhalten nur noch sehr schwer raus zu hören. Bei mir steckt z.B. noch ne WD Velociraptor drin, die eine shoggy-entkoppelte DDC-1T mit Phobya-Messingdeckel bei 12V locker übertönt. Dennoch lasse ich die Pumpe inzwischen auf 8,7V laufen, weil der übertrieben hohe Durchfluss für unanangenehmes Plätschern im AB sorgt und sonst keinen Zweck erfüllt. 
Für ein echtes Silent-System mit SSD(s) ist eine Drosselung auf aber auf jeden Fall angebracht.Per Stepdown-Wandler kann man sie z.B fix auf 7V einstellen.

Eine DDC-1TPlus hast du ja hoffentlich nicht. Falls doch würd ich sie auf jeden Fall gegen eine Standardmodell tauschen.


----------



## noname1997 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du mir zur ersten Variante evtl. mal eine Zeichnung machen? Wäre echt super, sonst verstehe ich es nicht wirklich. 
Die zweite Variante ist mir zuviel Schaltungskram. Da komm ich nicht mit klar. 

Könnte ich nicht auch einfach einen "Molex-auf-3Pin-Adapter" ans Netzteil und dann einen Adapter auf 7V nehmen? Läuft die Pumpe da noch an?

Leider habe ich ein DDC-1TPlus-Modell  Das werde ich wohl erstzen müssen.


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir kürzlich ein gebrauchten GTX680 Kühler von XSPC geholt. Er hatte leichte Grüne Ablagerungen auf dem Kupfer, die ich durch ein 2 Minuten Cilit.Bang
Bad lösen konnte. Allerdings kam beim Abtrocknen die schön polierte Oberfläche des Kühlers zum Vorschein, die durch seine Verwendung etwas angelaufen war.
Nun meine Frage: Ist es Ratsam, damit der Kühler ausschaut wie neu, ihn noch einmal in Cilit Bang einzulegen oder soll ich etwas weniger agresives wie z.B. Cola
oder Zitronensaft nehmen?
Schon einmal herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten! Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Bene


----------



## santos (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

besorg Dir ein wenig Polierpaste und etwas Watte. Wenn Du richtig Gas gibst, sieht der Kühler nach ein paar Minuten wie neu aus. Mach ich regelmäßig, allerdings benutze ich einen Dremel dazu.

PS. und wenn Du gute Karten bei Mama haben willst, polierst gleich das Tafelsilber mit.


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nunmal ein Foto gemacht. Mann kann sehen, das es überall dort glänzt, wo ich mit dem Handtuch gerieben habe.
Kann ich den Kühler gans normal einbauen, oder müss ich zuvor erst alles angelaufene entfernen?


----------



## tigerjessy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich ein DDC-1TPlus-Modell  Das werde ich wohl erstzen müssen.



Man kann eine DDC-1T zur 1T+ modden, da wird es andersrum wohl auch möglich sein. Sprich aus einer 1T+ eine 1T machen. Oder irre ich mich da?
Ich meine gelesen zu haben das das nur eine kleine Umlötarbeit ist. Die Garantie ist dann natürlich futsch, aber man hat deutlich gespart.


----------



## santos (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke, Du kannst das Teil so laufen lassen, so gravierend ist die Verschmutzung nicht.


----------



## tigerjessy (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 16/10 Schlauch (Weiß) von Primochill gemacht?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv White Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) White 59114

Ich möchte nämlich weiße Verschlauchung und schwarze oder silberne Schraubanschlüsse.
Da man ja in anderen Wakü-Bereichen nicht so begeistert von Primochill-Produkten (z.B. Wasserzusätze) ist, frage ich lieber einmal mehr nach, als das ich den nächsten vermeidbaren Fehlkauf tätige. Masterkleerschläuche (Weiß) scheinen ja laut Bilder unter UV-Licht blau. Das kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen.

Die nächste Überlegung sind die Schraubanschlüsse. Nachdem ich erfahren habe, das Alphacool nicht mehr zu den "Top-Anbietern" gehört, ich aber viel Wert auf Qualität und Verarbeitung lege..... Kurz um welche Schraubis sind zu empfehlen? Die Monsoon gefallen mir richtig gut, leider gibt es die nur "Gerade". Was haltet ihr denn von Bitspower? Die sind zwar teuer, sehen aber sehr gut verarbeitet aus. Oder gibt es noch empfehlenswerte Alternativen?


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Tigerjessy Die Primochill Schläuche sind sehr gut. Die wohl teuersten Anschlüsse sind Bitspower


----------



## 1821984 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von den Monsoonanschlüssen gibt es aber Winkeladapter. Musst aber den entsprechend Platz für die dinger haben.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon

Sonst sollen Koolanceanschlüsse auch sehr gut sein. Swiftech finde ich persönlich auch sehr schön aber sind schwierig zu bekommen.
All Swiftech fittings


----------



## Bene11660 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> ich denke, Du kannst das Teil so laufen lassen, so gravierend ist die Verschmutzung nicht.


Ich habe halt Angst, dass die Partikel sich lösen, und andere Kühler oder das ganze System verschmutzen.


----------



## zockerlein (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das bisschen verteilt sich dann schön über 1-1.5l Wasser, da stört das keinen


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus meiner Pumpe kommen Geräusche vom Wasser, erinnert ein biischen an plätsschern.
Das ist doch nicht normal?


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche Pumpe? Plätschern, knistern, rascheln aber plätschern? Könnte Luft sein.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauche dringend hilfe ....


Mein neues Syste. Ist nun eingebaut aber die Pumpe zieht kein wasser.... sie brummt laut vor sich hin und das wasser bleibt im AGB....

Die Pumpe hatte ich aus meinen alten System mitgenommen aber sie zieht kein wasser :o


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

Steht die Pumpe über dem AGB?

Dann sollte das Problem eigentlich klar sein. 
Die Pumpe zieht kein Wasser, weil sie es einfach nicht schafft. Die "Ansaug-Leistung" ist einfach sehr sehr klein. 
Das liegt daran, dass die Pumpe Wasser eher "rausdrückt" als "anzusaugen".

Zum befüllen sollte die Pumpe unter dem AGB sein. Du kannst auch mal probieren, deinen PC auf die Seite zu legen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber wenn das System gefüllt ist kann die Pumpe wieder über das AGB ?


Edit :   Gehäuse auf die Seite gelegt und erstmal ansaugen lassen.. funktioniert nun..  hab jetzt das Gehäuse normal hingestellt und der radi füllt sich langsam...

Kann die Pumpe nun oberhalb stehn ?


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

übers AGB ist immer schlecht. In dem Fall zwingst Du die Pumpe, die Kühlflüssigkeit zu saugen. Dazu sind aber die Kreiselpumpen schlecht ausgelegt, besser ist immer AGB oben, Pumpe unten. Auch wegen der Entlüftung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schei**e..... 


Läuft nun alles 

Bis alle blasen raus sind dauert das ja ein wenig oder ?


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich brauche zur Entlüftung ein paar Minuten, andere brauchen etwas länger, kommt auf das System an.


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Man kann eine DDC-1T zur 1T+ modden, da wird es andersrum wohl auch möglich sein. Sprich aus einer 1T+ eine 1T machen. Oder irre ich mich da?
> Ich meine gelesen zu haben das das nur eine kleine Umlötarbeit ist. Die Garantie ist dann natürlich futsch, aber man hat deutlich gespart.


 
Ich weiß, dass die 1T zur 1T+ gemoddet werden kann. Aber anders herum glaube ich leider nicht, dass das geht.  Wenn du mir ein How2 schicken könntest, würde ich meine Meinung wahrscheinlich ändern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meint ihr mit dem 1T zu 1T+ modden das hier?
Also wenn man nur die beiden Kontakte verbinden muss, geht das auch andersrum. Je nach dem, wie es bei den ab Werk verbundenen gelöst wird mehr oder weniger schwer.

Dann hab ich noch das gefunden. Wenn (das funktioniert und) dein Mainboard stark genug ist, kannst du sie dann per PWM darüber steuern.


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> ... Dann hab ich noch das gefunden. Wenn (das funktioniert und) dein Mainboard stark genug ist, kannst du sie dann per PWM darüber steuern.


 
Und was wäre das? 

edit: ich hätte nochmal ne ganz andere Frage : Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo sich beim Mo-Ra 3 die G1/4"-Gewinde befinden. Kann mir das jemand verraten bzw. eine Skizze oder Bild machen?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> welche Pumpe? Plätschern, knistern, rascheln aber plätschern? Könnte Luft sein.


 Da kann eigentlich keine Luft drin sein und es ist eine aquastream xt.
Und ich habe kA wie ich das bschreiben soll, auf jedenfall nervt es mich total.

Und Anfags war es nicht da oder ich habe es einfach nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich nen Poweradjuster habe steht in der Anleitung das der PA fest montiert werden muss..

Ist doch dann egal wo Ich den PA anschraube oder ? ISOLIERT muss da doch nix werden oder ?


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo ist egal, Du musst nur aufpassen, das da nix  kurzgeschlossen wird.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok  bitte einmal drüber schaun


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, geile Lösung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke  

Pumpen gehäuse ist eigenbau


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Turbosnake
wie alt ist die Pumpe. Kann es sein das die beiden Lager ausgenudelt sind oder die Welle ne Macke hat?
PS. die XT rasselt, wenn sie Luft zieht, das kann auch nach Wochen eintreten.


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Speedy1612
sehe ich das richtig, das von der Pumpe das Wasser in den Radi geht?? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja   habe das bis jetzt immer so gemacht....

Mekn altes System hazte Ich auch so 

Von der verschlauchung her war es besser....


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Und was wäre das?
> 
> edit: ich hätte nochmal ne ganz andere Frage : Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo sich beim Mo-Ra 3 die G1/4"-Gewinde befinden. Kann mir das jemand verraten bzw. eine Skizze oder Bild machen?


 
Hab ich doch glatt das verlinken vergessen.  
Hier: [HowTo] Laing DDC 1T auf PWM umbauen


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo mag sein, ist aber falsch. Vom Radi in den AGB, vom AGB in die Pumpe, von der Pumpe zum z.B. CPU-Kühler oder Grafik-Kühler und so weiter und zuletzt wieder in den Radi. Der Radi soll das aufgewärmte Wasser kühlen, wie soll das gehen, wenn du kühles Wasser erst in den Radi schickst und dann zu den Kühlern. Deine Wassertemp. war in Ordnung?


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser Temps hatte Ich nie Probleme meist so um die 30C*  wenn überhaupt 35C*


Wie viel C* könnte man wohl noch dann rausholen ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das macht aber nur einen winzigen (bis garkeinen) Unterschied. 
Das Wasser erwärmt sich unter Last sowieso um einige Grad, egal wie die Reihenfolge ist. Innerhalb der Kreislaufs hat es vielleicht Unterscheide von 1-3 Grad, also minimal.



Z.B:
Raumtemp 20 Grad -> Idle Wassertemp 22 Grad
Prime + Furmark -> Wasser steigt auf 31 Grad nach beiden Kühlern, der Radi kühlt es um 2 Grad runter auf 29 Grad.

Das Wasser hat wenn es in den ersten Kühler nach dem Radi fließt also immer 29 Grad, egal wo der Radi verbaut ist.

(Das war jetzt nur eine theoretische Annahme von mir)

Da das Wasser ja im Kreis fließt und es innerhalb des Kreislaufs nur minimale Unterschiede in der Temperatur gibt, ist "nach dem Radi vor dem Radi".


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte immer gehört es sei egal....

Entweder sofort zur CPU oder erst AGB...

Ist ja sowieso CPU only und da sollte der 200er Phobya ja reichen


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Reihenfolge der Kühlkörper ist egal ja, aber Radi immer vor AGB und Pumpe.
@john201050
stimmt sind nur wenige Grad, aber diese wenige Grad mehr, werden zuerst zum Kühler statt zum Rade geschickt, warum?


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja finde es nich so schlimm....  waren es 5-10C*    dann vllt aber  der Radi ist ja eh überdimensional für die CPU


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte der Radi immer vor AGB und Pumpe? Der AGB sollte für ein einfacheres Befüllen vor die Pumpe der Rest ist egal


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weißt du, ob mein Mainboard das aushalten würde: MSI Z77 MPower?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man sich die Pumpe und den Radi wegdenkt, (die tragen ja nichts zur Wassererwärmung bei (ok, für die Ärbsenzähler, die Pumpe auch minimal, aber die lass ich jetzt trotzdem weg)) hat man nur noch Kühlkörper und Radi. Es gibt keine Reihenfolge mehr, der Radi ist direkt vor und gleichzeitig direkt hinter dem Kühlkörper.

Du kannst ja auch immer wieder +2 und -2 rechnen. Egal mit was du anfängst, nach einer Runde (= einmal im Kreislauf "rum") hast du immer wieder das gleiche.



Also ich bin der Meinung, es macht keinen Unterscheid, aber ich lass mich auch gern eines Besseren belehren.

Nur der AGB muss immer direkt vor die Pumpe und muss auch höher als die Pumpe liegen, am Besten stellt er die höchste Stelle im Kreislauf dar.



EDIT:


noname1997 schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob mein Mainboard das aushalten würde: MSI Z77 MPower?


 Meinst du das mit der Pumpe übers MB? Hab ich leider keine Ahnung. Kommt auch drauf an, ob sie als 1T+ oder als normale 1T läuft und ob beim Einschalten besonders hohe Ströme fließen. 
Dann musst du beim Hersteller nachfragen, mit wie viel A du die Anschlüsse belasten darfst.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sollte deim Z77 Mpower den "aushalten" ?

Gibts den keine Tests zu sowas ??

Ich mein ist doch wie mit radis....   sandwich lüfter  oder saugend oder blasend ist doch auch +- 1


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

<Bash>
ich dachte immer, es sei darum, damit die Pumpe nicht gegen den Wasserdruck pumpen muss und der Rest ergibt sich daraus. Wenn das egal ist, haben aber ziemlich viele Probleme, ein Waküsystem am laufen zu bekommen. Ich glaube, das Befüllen einer Wakü ist das kleinste Problem. Viel wichtiger sind Luft und Reihenfolge im System, ich persönlich achte sogar auf die Reihenfolge der Kühler, mir ist es wichtig, das der mit der höchsten Wärmeaufnahme zuerst gekühlt wird, wenn man von Kühlung überhaupt sprechen kann bei 1°C Unterschied im Rücklauf. Egal jeder wie er will und wenn das alles egal ist, dann sowieso.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn mein System läuft poste ich trotzdem mal die werte santos


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo mach das, aber wieso wenn Dein System läuft, läuft es nicht?


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte dir doch nur sagen wegen den Temps....


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Speedy1612
betrifft nicht Dich, also zieh Dir den Schuh nicht an, aber auf Temperaturen die so in den Foren preisgegeben werden, grinse ich immer. Da werden Screens gemacht von Rechnern, die gerade eingeschaltet wurden, da werden Temperaturen angesagt die gar nicht möglich sind, immer von einer normalen Wakü ausgehend. Ich glaube meinen eigenen Werten und denen auch nur bedingt, weil die Sensoren nur so gut, wie seine Entwickler sind. Ich spiele hier mit verschiedenen Systemen von klein bis ganz groß, mit groß meine ich mehrere externe Radis an ein System und weiß um Temperaturen bei verschiedenen Aufgaben. Will damit sagen, ist wie beim Angeln, jeder hat den größten Fisch. Mir ist nicht wichtig, wie viel Wasser fließt oder wie kühl meine CPU ist, mir ist wichtig das mein System leise ist, bei einer dauerhaften Temperatur von 30 -max. 40°C ohne das die Lüfter sich nen Wolf laufen und das klappt sehr gut.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu habe Ich mal eine Frage.....

Irgendwann ist doch Physikalisch garnicht mehr möglich das wasser noch kälter zu machen als die raum temperatur ist oder ?

Nehmen wir an man hat ein komplett system CPU + GPU + Mainboard evt noch RAM....

Wenn ich da jetzt zb nen 360 habe der summe X Kühlt   und dann noch einen 360 mache sind wir zB X - 5C*   aber wenn ich dann zB  4 360er habe und ich bin zB 5C* wärmer als Raumtemperatur dann bringen mir zB  8  360er doch auch nix mehr dann oder ?

Versteht einer was Ich meine ? :o


Dem bei meinem Alten System hatte ich für nen 970er   einen 280er G Charger und dazu nen 480er....

Den 480er hab Ich dann verkauft  aber nennenswerte temp unterschiede gab es nicht


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Versteht einer was Ich meine ? :o


 Ja, Grammatik und Zeichensetzung würden trotzdem ungemein helfen. 

Doppelte Radiatorfläche bedeutet in der Theorie halbes Delta zwischen Luft und Wasser. In der Praxis ist es natürlich etwas weniger.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry aber kommit dem Handy hier nich so klar :o

Was bedeutet nun wieder halbes delta ?


----------



## noname1997 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowie ich mir das jetzt mal vorstelle, dann hast du recht. Es wird mit einer Wasserkühlung niemals kühler werden als die Raumtemperatur.

edit: Die Raumtemperatur direkt kann man vermutlich auch nie erreichen. Da der Fall der Temperatur (glaube ich) exponential ist.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im schnitt war ich immer 4-5C* wärmer wie die Raumtemp.


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Sorry aber kommit dem Handy hier nich so klar :o


Kommas sollten auffindbar sein. 



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet nun wieder halbes delta ?


 Ein Delta ist eine Differenz. 

Bsp:

Wasser = 30°C
Luft = 20°C
Delta = 10 K

doppelte Radiatorfläche: 
Delta = 5 K
Wasser (bei Luft = 20°C) = 25°C


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man auch unter Delta 5 K kommen ?


----------



## santos (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jau, wenn die Sensoren die Wahrheit sagen, deshalb ist es mir erst einmal egal. Für mich ist wichtig, wie lange kann ich mit meinem Rechner leise arbeiten, ohne das ich durch das dröhnen der Lüfter, an Berlin Tegel erinnert werde.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, mit sehr viel Radifläche und Hardware mit wenig Leistungsangabe.

Das war jetzt auch nur ein Bsp. von Uter.
(Wenn dein Wasser 4-5 Grad über der Lufttemperatur liegt, hast du auch Delta 4-5 K)


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Kabel braucht man um eine Aquaero und eine Aquastream zu verbinden?


----------



## ConCAD (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu brauchst du ein 3-Pin Aquabus-Kabel.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit wurde aber in der aquassuite, die Pumpe unter der aquaero 5 nur ausgegraut gezeigt.
Was mich wunder ist das, da auch 4 Pins zum anschließen sind.


----------



## santos (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jau, fürs 3Pinn brauchst Du noch USB, weil die Stromversorgung fehlt, welches das 4Pinn Kabel hat


----------



## ConCAD (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@turbosnake: Du musst die Aquastream zunächst per USB am Mainboard anschließen. Dann kannst du in der Aquasuite die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen, beispielsweise, dass die Steuerung über den Aquabus geschehen soll. 
Der 4. Pin beim Aquabus ist für Aquacomputer-Geräte, die den High-Speed-Aquabus-Anschluss nutzen, beispielsweise der MPS Durchflusssensor.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist beides und es ist mit dem Aquabus auch so eingestellt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallöchen hab da mal wieder eine frage :

Meine Wakü : Phobya 200er  / Phobya DC12-400 / Phobya 5,25" AGB / Heatkiller 3.0 / i7-3770k / Aquacomputer Poweradjuster 2

Temperaturen der CPU liegen bei so ca 60C* bei Prime @ Stock (3,9Ghz)  nach ca 20min dauer Prime erreicht das Wasser 32C*   

Temperaturen noch okay oder sollte ich noch einen 140er Radi in das System einbauen ? 


Achso und bei meinem poweradjuster ist so ein Tachosignal kabel muss das ran ? wenn ja wo ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Januar 2013)

Wie steuerst du denn die Lüfter und wie schnell drehen sie bei 32 Graf Wassertemperatur?

Wenn die Wasser-Zieltemperatur auf 32 Grad steht, wird es auch mit einem größeren Radi so warm werden. 

Weiß jetzt nicht, was deine Steuerung alles hat/kann, aber es könnte sein, dass du mit dem Kabel die Drehzahlen oder so ans Mainboard weiterreichen kannst.


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zimmer Temp  22,5C*   Wassertemp 30,6C*     ohne prime


----------



## santos (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke , das ist eher das Aquabuskabel.


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhm und was ist mit der Wasser Temp ?

Was würde ein zusätzlicher 140er bringen ?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wassertemperatur ist noch völlig in Ordnung!  Klar würde eine 140er noch was bringen. Die Frage ist eher, ob es sich lohnt. Wenn du nicht noch die GPU mit einspannen willst, würde ich mal nein sagen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich sag mal so wenn ich für 15 € nen 140er bekomm dann würde ich ihn nehmen...

Aber wie lange sagt man braucht so ein system bis es "eingelaufen" ist ?  Läuft ja alles gerade mal ca 3 Stunden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Einlaufen" muss die WaKü nicht. Da müssen lediglich die Luftbläschen raus. Das kann, bis wirklich absolut alles raus ist, 1 - 3 Tage dauern, wenn die Verschlauchung nicht so berauschend ist auch ne Woche.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Januar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Mhm und was ist mit der Wasser Temp ?
> 
> Was würde ein zusätzlicher 140er bringen ?



Die temps sind im meinen Augen (wohlgemerkt in meinen) nicht so Dolle.

Ein 140 wird aber nicht so viel merkliche Verbesserung bringen,  es geht nichts über mehr radifläche, wenn du noch mehr als einen 140er unterbringst dann mach es ^^

Bedenke aber das Radis die mit warmer Abluft anderer Radis fast kaum einen leistungsgewinn geben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne der 140er würde frischluft bekommen....  abef bei 23C Raum  und 28.7C Wasser wird da wohl nich mehr so viel zu holn sein


----------



## InQontrol (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das einzige was man noch beachten sollte ist der Durchfluss. Der wird nämlich bei zu vielen Radiatoren durch aus niedrig was sich wiederum negativ auf den Wärmeabtransport auswirkt.
Ich hatte damals einen 140er und 2+ 240er und der Durchfluss lag circa bei 40 l/h, so heute habe ich nur noch den 140er und nen 1080er und der Durchfluss liegt bei 85 l/h.
Also lieber ein einen großen Radiator investieren als in hundert kleine Radiatoren.


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab aber auch gemerkt das die temepratur des wassers nicjt besser wird wenn ich die pumpe auf 100% laufen lasse. Hab sie immer bei 50% ....

DC12-400.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so ne Frage.
1. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob man einen 4x 120mm oder 3x 140mm Radi nimmt? Weil von der Fläche her sind die ja fast identisch.
2. Sieht der 4x 120mm im TJ 07 besser aus als der 3x 140mm?


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Januar 2013)

1. wenn ja, dann nur einen Minimalen, (sofern sie gleicher Bauart sind) deshalb würde ich nach 2. entscheiden, aber da kann ich dir nicht helfen. 
Mit dem Aussehen ist das auch immer eine Geschmacksache.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gut wenn das keinen wesentlichen Unterschied macht ist ja gut. Mit dem Aussehen: Ich seh halt nie Bilder mit dem 3x 140 Radi.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Januar 2013)

Hast du das Gehäuse denn?

Wenn ja, Druck dir die Schablone für die beiden Radi-Größen aus und hält sie mal an die gewünschte Stelle.


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap das Gehäuse hab ich. An die Möglichkeit Radi auszudrucken hab ich gar net gedacht


----------



## ConCAD (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier findest du die Radiatorschablonen dazu.


----------



## zockerlein (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man in einem Aerocool Sixth Element vorne vor den Festplatten einen Radiator unterbringen?
(Da ist eigentlich ein 140mm-Lüfter)


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, du hast das Gehäuse doch. (Zumindest laut Sysprofile)
Dann kannst du das doch selber nachgucken/ausmessen. Beachte auch, dass du die Anschlüsse noch irgendwo anbringen musst und der Radi länger als der Lüfter (140mm) ist. Mit kleineren Umbauarbeiten und evtl. entfernem des HDD Käfigs gehts aber bestimmt.

Ich wollt mal wieder wasBasteln und dachte mir, evtl. einen NB-Kühler zu bauen. Keinen Aufwändigen, sondern nur einen Kupferblock, durch den das Wasser gerade durchfließt (höchstens vllt. noch ein "U"). Also quasi ein vierkant Kupferrohr mit G1/4 Schraubanschlüssen.
Für die 5-10W einer NB wird das doch ausreichen sein?

Könnt ihr mir dafür einen Satz G1/4 Gewindeschneider empfehlen. (nur Innengewinde, so teuer wie nötig, so billig wie möglich.)
Ich hab bis jetzt diesen Völkel und diesen Holex gefunden. Sind die in Ordnung und wie viel besser ist der Holex? Gibts noch gute Alternativen. (Möglichst nicht teurer)

Oder ist das Ganze eine ganz blöde Idee?

(Ja, ich weiß, den Alphacool HF14 Smart Motion gibts für unter 25 Euro.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kupfer ist weich, da brauchst du eigentlich keine besondere Qualität und du willst nicht viel mit machen, also kann dir auch die Haltbarkeit egal sein. Dass sich der billigere mit drei schneiden soviel schlechter handhaben lässt, glaube ich auch nicht -> der Preis entscheidet.

(aber vergess nen passenden Kernlochbohrer und ggf. n passendes Windeisen nicht. G1/4" liegt über dem, was die meisten Baumärkte führen)


----------



## zockerlein (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, ich bekomm die Krise 
meine Pumpe schaltet sich manchmal einfach so ab, ohne ersichtlichen Grund!
Der PC hat sich wegen überhitzung schon mehrfach einfach so runtergefahren
Sie ist direkt am Mainboard (Sysfan_1) angeschlossen und läuft für eine halbe Sekunde an, wenn ich den PC anschalte, bleibt aber sofort wieder stehn...
Und wenn ich ihn mit einem Adapter direkt am Mainboard anschließe läuft sie gar nicht erst an!

Sie hängt derzeit am Pc von meinem Bruder und kühlt mein System ^^


Aber mal ehrlich, WAS SOLL DER MÜLL?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwelche Modi aktiviert, um die Lüfter bei wenig Belastung auszuschalten? Weil vllt tritt genau sowas ein, aber die Pumpe läuft, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht mehr richtig an.


----------



## zockerlein (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo macht man sowas? im BIOS?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So isses.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht liefert der Anschluss auch einfach nicht genug Strom? Z.T. gibts auf Mainboards auch mal 300-350 mA Limits...


----------



## zockerlein (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab jetzt den PWR_Fan genommen und die CPU-Smart-Power-control oder so im BIOS abgeschaltet...
mal schaun


----------



## zockerlein (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so, denke, das hat sich erledigt...
und schon die nächste Frage 

kühlt ein Phobya G Charger 120 genauso gut wie ein 240mm Slim-Radi?
Ist ja nur die halbe Fläche, aber doppel so dick...


----------



## Uter (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht ansatzweise. Durch die steigende Dicke muss auch der Lamellenabstand vergrößert werden, deshalb bietet ein doppelt so dicker Radiator nicht die doppelte Oberfläche.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein - die Eintrittsfläche ist wesentlich entscheidender als die Dicke. Letztere hat nur geringen Einfluss bei Wakü-typischen Lüfterdrehzahlen. Lediglich bei Kompaktwaküs mit lauten schnell drehenden Lüftern bringen dicke Radis wirklich was. Bei niedrigen Drehzhalen performen dünnere Radis sogar oft besser als dicke mit gleichem Eintrittsquerschnitt  (gleicher Lamellenabstand vorausgesetzt).

Edit:
too late


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage. Bekommt man die 9,5mm CPC über einen Master 11/8er Schlauch gedrückt, wenn man n bissl Kraft anwendet und die Schläuche einmal durch den Kochtopf zieht? Und wenn ja, braucht man dann noch Schlauchschellen oder sind die dann schon allein durch den Größenunterschied sicher fest und dicht?


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie in dem anderen Thread gesagt: Um 11/8er auf die 9,5er Tüllen zu ziehen ist warm machen sinnvoll - rein mit Kraft wird´s echt zäh. Schlächue auf Tüllen sollten immer gesichert werden. Erst recht auf konischen ohne Krempe.


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Delta T von Wasser 31C* zu Kerntemp 60C*  also Delta T von 29C* 

Bei einem 200er und einem 3770k @ Stock da ist noch kein OC drauf ( 4.5Ghz angepeilt)

Schlecht ?

Ich ringe noch immer mit mir einen zusätzlichen 140er einzubauen :o


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder die Sensoren in der CPU liegen völlig daneben, was nicht gerade selten ist (was haben sie unter Luft angezeigt?) oder es stimmt etwas bei der Montage des CPU-Kühlers nicht.


----------



## Gurkensalat (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, ich habe vor mir vielleicht die Aquastream XT Ultra zu holen. Kann ich da ein Durchflussmesser anschließen wie an ein Aquaero und die Werte mit der Aquasuite auslesen? Und kann man an den Temperaturfühleranschluss so einen normalen Temperaturfühler für ein paar cent anschließen, den man unauffällig überall hinkleben kann?
Lg Gurkensalat


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der heatkiller war immer zuverlässig und hat meinen 970er damals super gekühlt. 

Umso erstaunter bin ich nun mit dem 3770k   der im idle schon 30-35C* hat 

Ich habe gelesen das gerade IVYs die Temps nicht gerade  "toll" auslesen ?

Kann man die Temperatur nicht zuverlässig auslesen ?

Gruss


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe vor mir vielleicht die Aquastream XT Ultra zu holen. Kann ich da ein Durchflussmesser anschließen wie an ein Aquaero und die Werte mit der Aquasuite auslesen? Und kann man an den Temperaturfühleranschluss so einen normalen Temperaturfühler für ein paar cent anschließen, den man unauffällig überall hinkleben kann?
> Lg Gurkensalat


 Müsste beides gehen, ein Temperaturfühler für die Wassertemp. ist aber sinnvoller.



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das gerade IVYs die Temps nicht gerade  "toll" auslesen ?


Afaik so "toll" wie bei allen Intel-CPUs.



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Kann man die Temperatur nicht zuverlässig auslesen ?


 Du musst nur ein Loch in die CPU bohren und einen kalibrierten Sensor rein stecken. 
Im Ernst: Die genau Temperatur kann man im normalen Gebrauch nicht messen. (Das Auslesen ist kein Problem. )


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhm also geht mein Delta T auch mit einem zusätzlichen 140er nicjt runter ?

Hilft wohl nur noch Köpfen. .. :o


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Mhm also geht mein Delta T auch mit einem zusätzlichen 140er nicjt runter ?


Das Delta Wasser - CPU nicht, das Delta Luft - Wasser schon.



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Hilft wohl nur noch Köpfen. .. :o


 Wenn der IHS sehr uneben ist, dann kannst du ihn auch schleifen, das ist immerhin nicht ganz so riskant wie Köpfen.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Afaik so "toll" wie bei allen Intel-CPUs.



Bei den Ivys ist man vom Verlöten des DIEs mit dem IHS wieder zu normaler WLP übergegangen, weshalb der Wärmeübergang zum Heatspreader im Regelfall schlechter ist als bei den Vorgängerserien. Deshalb sind sie aber auch risikoärmer zu köpfen als z.B. Sandys 



Uter schrieb:


> Du musst nur ein Loch in die CPU bohren und einen kalibrierten Sensor rein stecken.
> Im Ernst: Die genau Temperatur kann man im normalen Gebrauch nicht messen. (Das Auslesen ist kein Problem. )


Auslesen bringt nur nichts - weil man eben keine Referenz hat. Das einzige was man mit den eingebauten Sensoren tun kann, ist nicht allzu unterschiedliche Kühllösungen ganz grob miteinander zu vergleichen. Über Absolutwerte kann man aber keinerlei Aussage machen. Man sollte die Sensoren daher geflissentlich ignorieren und einen vernünftigen Stresstest machen (vorzugsweise bei hoher Raumtemperatur). Wenn dabei nichts throttlet oder abschaltet ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Wie heiß eine CPU tatsächlich ist, wird man in der Tat nie erfahren.


----------



## zockerlein (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab irgendwie schiss, dass mein Kreislauf n Leck hat 
Der Wasserstand ist um ca 3cm gesunken und die Kühlung läuft aber schon seit ca. 3 Wochen 
Alle Anschlüsse sind aber staubtrocken...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab schon wieder ein Anliegen.  Ich hoffe ich nerve langsam nicht. 

Das ist jetzt grad mein Warenkorb: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Ich bin mi den Anschlüssen grad etwas verwirrt. Will nämlich nicht da stehen und dann sehen, dass ich grad versuche zwei G1/4 Außengewinde aneinander zu schrauben.  Besonders der Teil PCI-Blende und Schnellkupplung verwirrt mich gerade geistig. Ich möchte nämlich mit einer Anschraubtülle den Schlauch an der Blende festmachen, jedoch auf der anderen Seite, also außen, nicht sofort den Schlauch weiterführen, sondern vorher die Steckerseite der Kupplungen einschrauben und erst dann, nach der kompletten Kupplung, mit dem Schlauch fortfahren.

mfg Marcel


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowohl Anschluss als auch Kupplung haben Außengewinde und die Slotblendendurchführung auf beiden Seiten Innengewinde. Auf der Seite der Slotdurchführung passt also alles, aber für den zweiten Kupplungsteil brauchst du jeweils noch eine Muffe mit Innengewinde (z.B. solche), um den Anschluss am Kupplungsteil zu befestigen .


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann 2013 mit neuen Radiatoren gerechnet werden? Insbesondere Slim-Radiatoren?


----------



## buxtehude (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwie schiss, dass mein Kreislauf n Leck hat
> Der Wasserstand ist um ca 3cm gesunken und die Kühlung läuft aber schon seit ca. 3 Wochen
> Alle Anschlüsse sind aber staubtrocken...


wahrscheinlicher ist, dass sich das wasser im gesamten kreislauf vollständig ausgebreitet und damit die restliche luft verdrängt hat. wenn es trocken ist, ist es trocken 

@diemangokiwi: ist möglich, aber revolutionär würden auch diese in puncto kühlleistung nicht werden denke ich.


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Kann 2013 mit neuen Radiatoren gerechnet werden? Insbesondere Slim-Radiatoren?


 Eher unwahrscheinlich. Bei den Lamellenradiatoren verkaufen fast alle  Hersteller die Eastar Standartgrößen und bei den Rohrradiatoren made in  Germany rentieren sich dünnere Radiatoren scheinbar nicht.
Generell würde ich nicht unbedingt auf eine Revolution warten in einem Bereich, der seit 25 (?) Jahren stagniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Eher unwahrscheinlich. Bei den Lamellenradiatoren verkaufen fast alle  Hersteller die Eastar Standartgrößen und bei den Rohrradiatoren made in  Germany rentieren sich dünnere Radiatoren scheinbar nicht.



Zudem haben die beiden verbliebenden Anbieter von Lamellenradiatoren ihre letzten Neuvorstellung innerhalb der letzten 14 Monate gemacht, was in einem Segment von Produktzyklen >5 Jahre also wirklich nicht lange her ist. Neue Ableger wären da noch denkbar, aber neue Serien sicher nicht.



> Generell würde ich nicht unbedingt auf eine Revolution warten in einem Bereich, der seit 25 (?) Jahren stagniert.


 
25 Jahre? Ich wüsste nicht, was heutige Radiatoren von denen vor 50 oder 75 Jahre unterscheidet, außer dass ein bißchen Material eingespart wurde.


----------



## Musikfreak (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Ich bin es mal wieder nach längerer Zeit.

Hätte mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich Wasserzusatz. Hatte bis jetzt immer farbige Schläuche doch hätte jetzt gern mal umgestellt auf klare Schläuche mit Farbigen Kühlwasser.

Jetzt ist meine Frage welche Farbmittel ist gut und setzt sich nicht oder nur sehr gering ab, hab soviel schon gelesen das die Farbsätze sich absetzen und dann nicht mehr gut ausssehen.

Und meine letzte frage ist hab jetzt schon viele Bilder gesehen wo das Wasser leicht milchig war wie funktioniert das oder gibt es da ein extra Farbmittel 

wäre nett wenn ihr mir antworten könntet

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## zockerlein (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum bist du jetzt auf farbiges Wasser umgestiegen?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems "Aurora" - Extinction Green Coolant 1000ml Mayhems "Aurora" - Extinction Green Coolant 1000ml 30214
sowas ist zwar nicht "leicht milchig" sondern eher sehr dickflüssig aber sieht hammer aus 
(Ist aber eher zu demo-Zwecken als zum Dauer-Gebrauch...)


----------



## illousion (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> (Ist aber eher zu demo-Zwecken als zum Dauer-Gebrauch...)


 
und daher nicht zu empfehlen 

also ich habe schon soviel schlechtes von zusätzen gehört vonwegen ausflocken wenn man das sys ne längere zeit nicht nutzt usw, dass ich mit einfach farbige schläuche geholt habe, aber naja..
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Pastel - Blue Berry 1000ml Mayhems Pastel - Blue Berry 1000ml 30222 das wäre milchig blau, von der qualität kann ihc nix sagen damuss wre anders helfen


----------



## Musikfreak (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Tipps

Hatte bis jetzt auch immer farbige Schläuche doch jeden Farbigen schlauch wo ich bis jetzt hatte, war sehr schlecht zu verlegen und ist sofort abgeknickt. Deswegen wollte ich jetzt mal Farbzusätze nehmen


----------



## zockerlein (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird aber nicht am Schlauch liegen, sondern an der Art, wie du ihn verlegst 
Die Farbe sollte darauf eigentlich keinen Einfluss haben...


----------



## TSchaK (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schlauchfarbe macht meiner Erfahrung nach keinen Unterschied, eher der Hersteller...


----------



## illousion (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Die Schlauchfarbe macht meiner Erfahrung nach keinen Unterschied, eher der Hersteller...


 
und vorallem die dicke, soweit ihc das mitbekommen hab hat man bei 16/10mm oder 19/13mm den besten schutz vorm abknicken


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8 gehören auch dazu....


----------



## TSchaK (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin jetzt natürlich von der selben Schlauchdicke ausgegangen 
Bei mir sind 13/10 verbaut und ich bin auch glücklich damit

Einmal hatte ich Farbstoffe im Wasser, ist bestimmt 2-3Jahre her und ich hab immer noch überreste im AGB die ich von dem Plexiglas nicht mehr abbekomme 
Auf dem Metall der Kühler hatte sich nichts abgesetzt und daher hoffe ich auch das in den 3 Radiatoren nichts klebt, aber Erfahren werde ich das nie...


----------



## zockerlein (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> aber Erfahren werde ich das nie...


musst nur wissen, wie du das anstellst 

hab mir jetzt auch mal 2m Blauen Masterkleer mit 13/10 bestellt, mal schaun


----------



## TSchaK (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den hab ich auch nur in rot


----------



## Musikfreak (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich hab einen klaren schlauch mit 11/8 der ist extrem knick stabil und dann einen 11/8 Schlauch in weiß und wenn man die nebeneinander legt, denkt man eigentlich nicht dass das die gleichen Maße sind. Ich muss mit dem weißen schlauch riesen Radien machen weil er sonst sofort abknickt.


----------



## illousion (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt aber auf die hersteller an soweit ihc weiß, aber die mit höherer wanddicke sind generell stabiler


----------



## zockerlein (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mein Schlauch is eben gekommen und da knickt nix ab 
Das sollte auch für kleine Abstände (Cpu-Ram, Cpu-Board) dicke reichen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und das ist jetzt welcher Schlauch?


----------



## zockerlein (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer 13/10mm Blau


----------



## Musikfreak (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mein weißter Schlauch ist der Masterkleer 11/8 und ist richtig schrottig, davor hatte ich den klaren No Name schlauch ich 11/8 und des macht die kleinsten Radien wo man braucht.

Oder bringt es viel wenn ich das komplette System auf 13/10 ,16/12 oder 19/13 umrüste ?


----------



## zockerlein (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meint ihr, teilweises ändern des Schlauch-radius hilft was?


----------



## Musikfreak (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja also den kleinsten Radius wo ich hab ist 7 cm alles was kleiner wird knickt ab. Finde ich jetzt nicht ganz normal...


----------



## illousion (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm den 11/8 masterclear hatte ich auch, hab keine vergleichwerte aber sooo schlecht fand ich den jetzt nicht..


----------



## Musikfreak (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mal schnell ein paar Bilder mit Handycam gemacht, das ihr den unterschied seht 

Directupload.net - ni4odkg7.jpg

Directupload.net - 36ywbrun.jpg

Leider sieht man beim ersten Bild die dicke des Schlauchs nicht richtig, der unterschied ist eigentlich größer


----------



## zockerlein (10. Januar 2013)

ist bei mir irgendwie nicht so 

Bild: img_885053ufx.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Musikfreak (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komisch deiner sieht so stabil aus wie der klare von mir


----------



## Infernal-jason (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne frage:

Ich grübel grad welche radiatoren ich kaufen soll. Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen EK Water Block XT Radiator oder einer Black ice SR1.

Gekühlt wird cpu und gpu, und ich wollte ein 360 er und 240 kaufen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Marke beser ist?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Also mein weißter Schlauch ist der Masterkleer 11/8 und ist richtig schrottig, davor hatte ich den klaren No Name schlauch ich 11/8 und des macht die kleinsten Radien wo man braucht.
> 
> Oder bringt es viel wenn ich das komplette System auf 13/10 ,16/12 oder 19/13 umrüste ?


War es die Meterware? Denn die Guten in den 3,3m Boxen sind doch schon was anderes, was die Wandstärke angeht (habe beide in weiß hier).
Der normale klare dagegen, ist so wie in den 3,3m Boxen.


----------



## zockerlein (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das erklärt so einiges...


----------



## Musikfreak (10. Januar 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> War es die Meterware? Denn die Guten in den 3,3m Boxen sind doch schon was anderes, was die Wandstärke angeht (habe beide in weiß hier).
> Der normale klare dagegen, ist so wie in den 3,3m Boxen.



Das weiß ich nicht mehr ob das meterware war oder in der Box. Aber beim klaren war es glaube ich Meterware


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Naja, ich bezog es schon alles auf nur Masterkleer Schlauch. (dein klarer war/ist ja irgendein NoName gewesen)
Ich hatte damals meinen Internet-Rechner mit der Meterware(weißer Masterkleer) ausgestattet, die nicht so engen möglichen Radien und die schmalere Wandstärke sind mir erst garnicht so aufgefallen.
Die Ernüchterung kam erst paar Monate später, als ich dann sehen durfte wie ein Schlauch an auch noch so geringen Biegungen mal ordentlich zusammengefaltet wurde.
(das sah so aus, als ob jemand versucht hat das Wasser aus den Schläuchen herraus zu saugen )


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich eine Laing ddc Übergangsweise mit destilliertem Wasser betreiben oder muss da immer ein wasserzusatz rein wegen Schmiermittel? Bau in den nächsten tagen noch ein paar mal den Kreislauf auseinander bauen und nicht den teuren wasserzusatz verschwenden  
Lg Gurkensalat


----------



## TSchaK (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geht auch problemlos ein paar Tage so...
Ich hatte ein Jahr kein Zusatzmittel drin...


----------



## zockerlein (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tststs 
Hab mein System endlich neu verschlaucht und den zusätzlichen 120mm Charger verbaut


----------



## illousion (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ gurkensalat ich hatte sogar mal 2 monate leitungswasser drinne *duck und vor community weglauf* die bilder findet man auf einer der letzten 5 seiten im wakü bilderthread


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK dabke dann geht das problemlos  
Noch ne frage: mein Deckel ist kaputt( auslass tropft). Kann ich während ich den Umtausch einfach mein 11/8 schlauch auf die tüllen vom originaldeckel stecken und das hält? Hab von füllen keine Ahnung


----------



## zockerlein (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von was für einem Deckel redest du?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wohl einem Laing DDC-Deckel. Die Standard-Deckel der Laing haben ja keine Gewinde.

Ja, lannst du. Solltest du das allerdings länger so laufen lassen, wäre ne Schlauchschnelle nicht schlecht.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8er Schlauch da drüber zu zwängen ist aber nicht ganz einfach. Falls du es überhaupt schaffst, dann durch erwärmen des Schlauchs in heißem Wasser. Die Tüllen der Originaldeckel passen besser zu Schläuchen mit 10 mm ID  - zumal sie nicht so stark konisch zusammenlaufen wie z.B. die von CPC-Kupplungen.


----------



## Kurry (12. Januar 2013)

Wo grad das Thema drüberzwängen ist:
Ist es möglich 16/10 MK über 13mm Fatboy Tüllen zu bekommen? Reicht heises Wasser? Über so eine "Kegelstumpf" 13er Tülle hab ich's geechafft ohne größere Probleme, aber Fatboys sind ja doch etwas hartnäckiger!

Grund: Wollte 3-4 Anschlüsse wechseln ohne direkt alle zu wechseln, wenn ich passenderen Schlauch nehme. Ansprechende 11er Tüllen find ich nicht.


----------



## Gurkensalat (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den 11/8er auf die Tüllen bekommen und läuft  endlich leise  habs mit kabelbinder fixiert, mein vater bringt mir montag schlauchschellen von arbeit mit und teflonband zum abdichten des gewindes des Austauschdeckels. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal kurz ne Frage, ich wusste das bestimmt irgendwann mal aber hab mittlerweile kein Plan mehr  Was ist denn die maximale Wassertemp die man 2 D5en auf dauer zumuten darf? Sind 45°C das maximum oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die D5 habe ich nicht im Kopf, aber für die DDC warens iirc 60 °C und es gibt D5/D6 Varianten (mit Messinggehäuse) für Solarthermieanlagen...
Auf der anderen Seite stirbt bekanntermaßen immer mal wieder eine DDC+ an Elektronikversagen und z.B. Swiftech verkauft einen Kühlkörper für die Elektrik.


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die ganz normale Core von Swiftec. Aber von den 60°C bin ich ja noch weit weg, dann passt das schon. Hab nämlich blöderweise keinen Tempsensor drin 
Aber wenn die CPU auf 45°C ist dann dürfte das Wasser ja bei 38°C etwa sein oder?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck doch, auf was für Delta Werte dein CPU Block in verschiedenen Tests kommt. (Verlustleistung der verwendeten CPU beachten und mit deiner vergleichen!)

Dann kannst du das in etwas abschätzen, wobei man auch beachtem muss, dass die Temperatursensoren der Phenom II -Reihe ja nicht gerade genau sind und öfters mal zu geringe Werte anzeigen.


----------



## Dedication (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, was brauche ich denn um eine Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046 an einen 11/8er schlauch anzuschließen?


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die hier  und die Normalen 1/4 Zoll verschraubungen für den schlauch


----------



## ConCAD (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beiden Anschlussadapter gibts auch als Set, das ist dann noch ein wenig günstiger: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 52151


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der eine ist für den Einlass, der ander für den Auslass, is doch auch nur einer Pro im Warenkorb

oder so wie ConCAD


----------



## Dedication (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

hier ist nun alles mit drin was man so braucht für nen einfachen cpu kreislauf, oder hab ich was wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



watercooled schrieb:


> Ist die ganz normale Core von Swiftec. Aber von den 60°C bin ich ja noch weit weg, dann passt das schon. Hab nämlich blöderweise keinen Tempsensor drin
> Aber wenn die CPU auf 45°C ist dann dürfte das Wasser ja bei 38°C etwa sein oder?


 
Bei so niedrigen Temperaturen kannst du die Sensoren in CPUs vergessen.
Aber >50 °C würde man wohl an den Schläuchen fühlen


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2013)

Worauf kann ich mich dann verlassen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf externe Temperatursensoren/Thermometer, die genau an dem Punkt messen, von dem du die Temperatur kennen möchtest.


----------



## tobiii (13. Januar 2013)

Kurzer McGyver tipp schlauchschellen einfach machen:

Kupferdraht nehmen unisoliertes kupfer extrahieren und diesen mit einer mehrzweckzange um den schlauch auf der tülle rödeln... der draht bindet sich wenn es fertig ist alleine ab... (Funktioniert auch super bei Benzinleitungen)


----------



## zockerlein (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht auch bestimmt 1a aus


----------



## tobiii (13. Januar 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> sieht auch bestimmt 1a aus



Sieht man fast nich


----------



## zockerlein (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum gibts eigentlich Tüllen, wo ma eine extra Sicherung braucht?
Die mit einer Überwurfmutter sind sicher und sehen (mMn.) am beste aus...


----------



## Dedication (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich möchte meine Aquastream XT schwarz umfärben mit der Spraydose, denkt ihr das zeug bleibt gut haften wenn ich die Pumpe vorher gut entfette?

Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?


----------



## Uter (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> warum gibts eigentlich Tüllen, wo ma eine extra Sicherung braucht?
> Die mit einer Überwurfmutter sind sicher und sehen (mMn.) am beste aus...


 Ganz einfach, Tüllen sind günstiger. 
Je nach Situation kannst du damit auch schneller/einfacher den Schlauch wechseln.
(Es gibt btw auch Leute, die ungesicherte Tüllen nutzen, das würde ich persönlich aber nicht.)


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dedication schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte meine Aquastream XT schwarz umfärben mit der Spraydose, denkt ihr das zeug bleibt gut haften wenn ich die Pumpe vorher gut entfette?
> 
> Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?


 
Um die Haftung musst du dir weniger Gedanken machen. Hab zwar noch keine umlackiert, aber grundsätzlich wäre es da sinnvoll vor dem lackieren Kunststoffprimer zu benutzen, damit das Gehäuse vom Lösungsmittel im Lack nicht angelöst wird. Entfetten musst du sie so oder so.


----------



## UMF-013 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> warum gibts eigentlich Tüllen, wo ma eine extra Sicherung braucht?
> Die mit einer Überwurfmutter sind sicher und sehen (mMn.) am beste aus...



das hat viele gründe z.b.
- tüllen sind "schlanker" so passen auf manche cpu kühler nur 13'er tüllen nebeneinander aber keine 13'er schlauchanschlüsse weil die überwurfmutter breiter ist
- tüllen haben höheren durchfluß 
- wenn die parameter stimmen ist ein schlauch auf tülle mindestens genauso stark wenn nicht stärker als schraubanschluss, also ich würd mich überm 100m abgrund an meinen schläuchen auf tülle festhalten ohne angst zu haben 
- optik...naja man kann nicht alles haben 



Dedication schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte meine Aquastream XT schwarz umfärben mit der Spraydose, denkt ihr das zeug bleibt gut haften wenn ich die Pumpe vorher gut entfette?
> 
> Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?


 
klar wieso sollte das nicht haften bleiben? aber wie du sagst GUT reinigen und wenn du auf nummer sicher sicher gehen willst kannst du die zu lackierenden teile auch anschleifen



Uter schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Tüllen sind günstiger.
> Je nach Situation kannst du damit auch schneller/einfacher den Schlauch wechseln.
> (Es gibt btw auch Leute, die ungesicherte Tüllen nutzen, das würde ich persönlich aber nicht.)


 
kommt mmn auf die kombi an 16/13 er schlauch würde ich ungesichert nicht auf 13er fahren aber sowas wie 15,9/11,1 auf 13 schon


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Dedication schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte meine Aquastream XT schwarz umfärben mit der Spraydose, denkt ihr das zeug bleibt gut haften wenn ich die Pumpe vorher gut entfette?
> 
> Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?



Anschleifen und mit Haftgrund und 2K Lack Lackieren


----------



## UMF-013 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



watercooled schrieb:


> Anschleifen und mit Haftgrund und 2K Lack Lackieren


 
und zur sicherheit 3-5 schichten klarlack (matt) drauf


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht interessiert das hier einige, ich habe Alphacool gefragt, ob sie die 140er Full Copper Radiatoren auch als ST30 Version herausbringen. Dies wurde mir geantwortet.

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an der Firma Alphacool und dessen Produkten,
unsere ST30 werden circa ab Mitte/Ende April als 140mm Variante bei uns
erhältlich sein.

Finde ich sehr gut, denn meiner Meinung nach sind Slim-Radiatoren das beste Verhältnis aus Kühlleistung, Preis und Montagemöglichkeit.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist wirklich ne gute Nachricht! Bei Slim-Radis gibt´s momentan viel zu wenig Auswahl, obwohl sie gerade für sehr leise Setups meist die erste Wahl sind.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Januar 2013)

Sign, seh ich genauso. Wäre Toll wenn es endlich mal ein paar besser verarbeitete als magicool auf den Markt schaffen.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WIll ja nedd extra nen Thema aufmachen, weiss jemand von euch ne Möglichkeit wie man ne Pumpe (Aquastream XT) noch paar Minuten nachlaufen lassen könnte?

Und 2. Frage, ich hab folgende Komponenten zu kühlen: I7-3930K (bald übertaktet), HD7970 auch übertaktet und den X79 Chipsatz samt Spannungswandler... wo kann ich mir angucken welche Radiatorgrösse ich brauche? Hab aktuell nen 480er und werd noch nen 240er dazu machen, aber reicht das?


----------



## santos (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Frage müsste lauten, wenn ich auf meine gekühlte Hardware, eine durchweg gleichbleibende Temperatur von 30°C haben möchte, was muss ich dann an Radiatorenkapazität einsetzen?  Wo steht eigentlich, das man einen Chipsatz auf dem MB mit Wasser kühlen muss. Es reicht wenn die Gehäuselüfter das Board bestreichen, aber wenn es um Optic geht, Ok. Eigentlich können Deine Fragen nicht beantwortet werden, weil keiner in der Lage ist, Deine zukünftigen OC-Wünsche zu berechnen. Auch verhält sich jedes System anders, was bei dem einen geht, muss beim andern nicht auch funktionieren.  Das sind meine Temperaturen ohne OC und Lüfter. Meine Moras (ich habe zwei) laufen als semipassive Radis, bei denen die Lüfter nur zur Kontrolle einmal anlaufen. Aber jetzt ist auch Winter, im Sommer wird dann interessant, da zeigt es sich ob das System etwas taugt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2013)

Bei deiner spezifizierten Aussage hast du vergessen dass das ganze auch noch von der Raumtemp abhängig ist. Mit 420er + 240er solltest du aber gut hinkommen, mehr radifläche ist dagegen immer besser. Und man kann nie genug radifläche haben xD


----------



## santos (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich spielt die Raumtemperatur auch eine Rolle, eine von vielen "Unbekannten".


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch ja auch keine fixe Temperatur die ich nicht überschreiten darf, sondern mir gings um die generelle Dimensionierung. Hab ja schon öfter hier gelesen dass Radiatoren von Haus aus zu klein dimensioniert wurden und dem wollte ich vorbeugen. Ich kann die Radiatoren jetzt noch auswäheln, wenn das Zeug mal verbaut ist dann kann ich da nix merh vergrössern.

Was das Mainboard betrifft hab ich halt die Tatsache dass ich Temperaturen von über 70 Grad am Kühlkörper messen kann da der Luftzug durch die riesen Graphikkarte anch oben dort vorbei so wie es aussieht überall durch geht nur nicht bis direkt unters Dach und vorn dort die 5 cm runter wo der Lüfter sitzen würde. Sprich, die Spannungswandler hocken gemütlich ind sich stauender Warmer Luft die ich nicht weg bekomme. Daher der Kühler fürs Board.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> WIll ja nedd extra nen Thema aufmachen, weiss jemand von euch ne Möglichkeit wie man ne Pumpe (Aquastream XT) noch paar Minuten nachlaufen lassen könnte?



Netzteil mit Lüfternachlauf wäre die einfachste Lösung, imho aber schon zuviel Aufwand für 0 Nutzen.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich brauch ja auch keine fixe Temperatur die ich nicht überschreiten darf, sondern mir gings um die generelle Dimensionierung. Hab ja schon öfter hier gelesen dass Radiatoren von Haus aus zu klein dimensioniert wurden und dem wollte ich vorbeugen. Ich kann die Radiatoren jetzt noch auswäheln, wenn das Zeug mal verbaut ist dann kann ich da nix merh vergrössern.



Ohne deine Ansprüche zu kennen kann dir aber trotzdem nicht sagen, was für dich "zu klein" ist oder nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es oll einfach der Betrieb sicher gestellt sein udn das mit einem Geräuschniveau das erträglich ist. Wennich damit ne Wassertemp von sagen wir mal 50 Grad halten kann reicht mir das. Dann haben die Komponenten so um die 60 und damit sollte es ja locker gehen. Ich hab die Wasserkühlung eigentlich nur verbaut weil ich eben wenig Frischluft am PC hab und das Überleben der Teile sicherstellen will. Optik und minimaler Geräuschpegel spielen kaum ne Rolle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Wakü in erster Linie zwecks kontrollierten Luftstroms nutzt und nicht, um die Lautstärke und/oder Temperatur im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung zu senken, dann sind 480+240 sicher mehr als ausreichend, je nach Frischluftzufuhr zu den Radis würde ggf. sogar die Hälfte reichen. (das hängt dann halt doch wieder davon ab, wie laut noch als "erträglich" erachtet wird. Aber bei sehr hohen 50 °C Wassertemperatur sind vermutlich <500 rpm im Alltag möglich, also massig Reserven)


----------



## killer196 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reicht ein mora3 bei einem 3570k und ner gtx670?? beides extrem OC?


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Januar 2013)

Klar, mehr als genug, da kannst du auch noch ne 2te 670 mit in den Kreislauf hängen.


----------



## killer196 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahh perfecto. kannst ja mal in meinen beratungstreat gucken, bin noch seeeeehhhhr neu auf dem gebiet :S


----------



## zockerlein (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, ich hab da mal wieder ne Frage 
Ich hab derzeit ne AlphaCool DC-LT mit Plexi Top verbaut, aber die macht irgendwie viel zu viel zicken...
Deswegen --> Neue Pumpe!
ich hätte jetzt an die gedacht :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump 49070
(bekomm ich recht günstig hier im Forum)

Mein System:
Phenom II x6 
Raddeon 7950 (ordentliches OC)
2x 240mm Slim
1x 120 Charger

Das sollte doch die Phobya Pumpe recht gut hinbekommen, oder?

(kann ja zur Not noch die DC-LT direkt unter den AGB hängen , der hängt leider derzeit genau auf Höhe der Pumpe und die zieht dadurch manchmal Luft an  )


----------



## Dedication (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel Liter Kühlmedium sollte man denn einplanen fürn einfachen cpu kreislauf und 1 bay agb?


----------



## zockerlein (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir wars am anfang ca. ein Liter...

hängt aber von der Schlauchlänge, AGB-Gröé blablabla ab...


----------



## lunar19 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

meine erste WaKü steht vor der Montage und ich habe da mal eine Frage  Ich denke, dafür lohnt sich ein ganzer neuer Thread wohl nicht...
Also, ich habe mir hier im Forum eine gebrauchte Pumpe gekauft und kann irgendwie nicht richtig finden, was jetzt Einlass und Auslass ist. Vllt bin ich auch einfach nur zu doof, aber ich mach mir die ganze Zeit Gedanken, wie ich das bauen soll. Pumpe ist die Eheim 1046 (http://www.aqua-computer.de/images/products/pump/1046_500.jpg). Also ist jetzt oben oder vorne der Einlass?! Wär schön, wenn mich einer von euch erleuchten könnte 

Gruß lunar19


----------



## zockerlein (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

parallel zur Achse rein und senkrecht dazu raus...

Is jedenfalls bei meiner so


----------



## watercooled (18. Januar 2013)

Links rein und oben raus.


----------



## lunar19 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann versteh ich das grade nicht...es heißt doch, dass das Wasser vom AGB in die Pumpe laufen können soll. Bedeutet das dann nur theoretisch und eig pumpt die Pumpe das Wasser erst in den AGB und dann von da aus z.B. in den CPU-Kühler?!


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, der AGB wird natürlich vorne, wo das Wasser reingeht angeschlossen. Da er höher ist (sein sollte) als die Pumpe, wird das Wasser von der Schwerkraft reingedrückt, läuft also von alleine in die Pumpe.
Die Pumpe drückt es dann nach oben raus in die Kühler/Radiatoren.


----------



## Uter (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> Ich hab derzeit ne AlphaCool DC-LT mit Plexi Top verbaut, aber die macht irgendwie viel zu viel zicken...
> Deswegen --> Neue Pumpe!
> ich hätte jetzt an die gedacht :
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump 49070
> (bekomm ich recht günstig hier im Forum)


 Klar schafft sie das, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht von der billigsten Pumpe am Markt auf die 2. billigste wechseln. Hättest du gleich etwas gescheites gekauft, dann hättest du das Geld für die Alphacool schon gespart gehabt. Ich würde den Fehler nicht 2 mal machen.


----------



## lunar19 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Nö, der AGB wird natürlich vorne, wo das Wasser reingeht angeschlossen. Da er höher ist (sein sollte) als die Pumpe, wird das Wasser von der Schwerkraft reingedrückt, läuft also von alleine in die Pumpe.
> Die Pumpe drückt es dann nach oben raus in die Kühler/Radiatoren.



Oh man  Hätte ich mir eig auch Denken können. Danke sehr...nächstes Mal ein bisschen mehr nachdenken  Danke schön!


----------



## lunar19 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich hab wieder ein Problem...Wie schon gesagt habe ich eine Eheim 1046 gebraucht hier im Forum gekauft und diese jetzt auch eingebaut. So weit so gut. Mein Problem ist bloß, dass diese Pumpe mich taub machen wird. Sie gibt ein permanentes lautes Rattern von sich. Gefühlt ist diese Pumpe lauter als der AMD-Boxed-Lüfter, also schon sehr laut. Ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen recherchiert und bin auf den Eheim-Mod gestoßen. Ist der noch aktuell und könnte der mein Problem beheben? Oder ist die Pumpe einfach kaputt und ich brauch ne neue?!

Kreislauf ist übrigens soweit entlüftet und läuft auch rund, ich sehe keine Blasen mehr. Bis auf die Pumpe ist auch alles perfekt, Lüfter sind unhörbar (Noiseblocker XL2) und alles funktioniert. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir nochmal helfen


----------



## killer196 (19. Januar 2013)

Probier sie doch zu entkoppen.


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie killer196 sagte enloppeln hilft falls es an den vibrationen liegt die die pumpe auf das gehäuse überträgt was auch nocht geht ist über das programm die frequenz zu ändern mir ist leider der name des programms entfallen

edit1: das programm heißt aquasuite Aqua Computer Homepage - Software


----------



## Uter (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mod ist noch immer aktuell und das Problem klingt danach.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn sie rattert ist Luft drin


----------



## lunar19 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



efdev schrieb:


> wie killer196 sagte enloppeln hilft falls es an den vibrationen liegt die die pumpe auf das gehäuse überträgt was auch nocht geht ist über das programm die frequenz zu ändern mir ist leider der name des programms entfallen
> 
> edit1: das programm heißt aquasuite Aqua Computer Homepage - Software



Entkoppelt ist die Pumpe schon, und die ist auch nicht von Aquacomputer sondern von Eheim direkt 



> Der Mod ist noch immer aktuell und das Problem klingt danach.



Ja, das wars wirklich. Habe jetzt mit Teflonband das Schaufelrad wieder fixiert und auch den Magneten wieder angeklebt. Nachdem ich den Kreislauf jetzt fast komplett entlüftet habe, ist die Pumpe endlich ruhig  Danke für die Tipps 

Neues Problem ist nur, dass die HDD lauter ist als das gesamte System im Leerlauf


----------



## TSchaK (20. Januar 2013)

Dort würde ich dir nicht empfehlen etwas festzukleben 
Dort hilft nur neu oder entkoppeln...


----------



## zockerlein (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den Lesekopf an die Platte zu kleben hilft enorm 

Gibts da nicht dämm-Sets?


----------



## TSchaK (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja für die 5 1/4" Schächte

EDIT: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...cythe-SCH-1000-Himuro-HDD-Kuehler::11892.html

Oder einfache Endkoppler: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...pler/Scythe-Hard-Disk-Stabilizer-2::4496.html


----------



## zockerlein (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sowas gibts?


----------



## lunar19 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entkoppeln sollte fürs erste reichen


----------



## TSchaK (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist aufgefallen das eine meiner Dichtringe total Porös ist 

Welchen Dichtring brauch ich jetzt? Nummero1, Nummero2

Anschluss


----------



## zockerlein (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist er denn undicht?
wenn ja, dann nimm Teflonband, das klappt 1a


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> sowas gibts?


 Gibt es auch mit Wasserkühlung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Silentstar HD-Dual Rev.2 Watercool Silentstar HD-Dual Rev.2 21042
Ich hab selbst die "Preproduction" Version 1.5 die es mal für nen Fuffi gab. Macht akustisch auf jeden Fall einen deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## TSchaK (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß nicht ob der Dicht ist, weil ich ihn ja einbauen wollte.
Hab aber keine Lust, dass wenn beim Einschrauben der Gummi reist und ich nach dem befüllen ein Aquarium hab. 


Ist es bei einem Festplattengehäuse Sinnvoll das Wasserzukühlen?


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2013)

Nir wenn du Wassertemps unter 40C hast. Ansonsten heizt du die Platten ja auf.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Ist es bei einem Festplattengehäuse Sinnvoll das Wasserzukühlen?


Wenn man die Wärme unbedingt aus dem Gehäuse haben will: Ja. Ansonsten ist ein Scythe Himuru o.Ä. genau so gut. 
Wenn man die Wärme von dem halt irgendwie anders weg bekommt.


----------



## Lenacht (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ist von sowas hier für ne HD 7970 zu halten Arctic Cooling VGA-Kühler Arctic Accelero Hybrid 7970 retail ?


----------



## zockerlein (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bitte nicht 
dann lieber einen ordentlichen Kreislauf, oder z.B. den Alpenföhn Peter...


----------



## TSchaK (21. Januar 2013)

In der aktuellen pcgh findest du die Antwort


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2013)

Gute Alternative zu einem Tripleslot Lukü Monster. Akustisch mit einer "großen" Wakü aber nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Accelero Hybrid ist Affen geil :thumbup:

Kann ich nur empfehlen !

In der Aktuellen PCGH ist ein Test drin und da hat er super Abgeschlossen 

Mit Sandwich Kühlung nochmal ca 5-7 C* Kälter als wie mit einem Lüfter

Die Produktion laut Arctic wurde aber für die 7970er eingestellt. Gibt nur noch die Nvidia Version


----------



## zockerlein (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, mal ehrlich:
Das sieht dich sowas von besch*** aus, wenn da son Knubbel mit einem mini-Lüfter und einem Radi an der GraKa hängt :würg:
Da investier ich doch lieber in was großes, als so ein Teil einzubauen...


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wüsste nich was daran ******** aussieht ?


----------



## zockerlein (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, den Radi unten einzubauen, dann ist es ok (wobei ich mich frag, warum du so ein Teil drin hast, wenn du doch eh eine "große" WaKü hast? )
aber bei vielen gehäusen geht das eben nicht, und dann ist es einfach ein Chaos, wenn man die Schläuche nach oben ziehen muss...


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also schlim siehts nicht aus, nur würd ich lieber nen Kühler für die Graka kaufen und mit in die Custom einbinden.
So sehe ich zumindest kein Sinn dahinter


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Sinn dahinter ist das Ich sowieso doe Grafikarten wenn überhaupt 10 Monate im System habe und dann ne neue hole....

Und den Accelero kannst du immer und immer wieder mitnehmen auf die nächste Karte.  Den Custom Kühler nicht....

Meine 670er wird dann auch wieder einer "770er" bzw "HD8790" weichen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Accelero kannst du genauso gut/schlecht (eher sogar schlechter) mitnehmen, wie einen GPU-only Kühler.


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann erklär mir mal wie Ich einen 670er Kühler auf eine HD8970 mitnehmen kann ?

Naja denke Ist meine Entscheidung und ich fahre mehr als gut mit dem Hybriden....

Die Temps sind ein Traum und die Spawa Temps sind super !


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal wie Ich einen 670er Kühler auf eine HD8970 mitnehmen kann ?


 
z.B. so. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supremacy - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supremacy - Nickel 11118


----------



## Uter (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal wie Ich einen 670er Kühler auf eine HD8970 mitnehmen kann ?


 GPU-only-Kühler sind keine Erfindung der Kompaktkühlungen. 
Du hättest günstiger einen GPU-only-Kühler, einen 120er Radiator, einen Lüfter und Kühlkörper kaufen können, eine Pumpe und AGB hast du ja bereits. Damit hättest du für weniger Geld mehr Leistung und eine geringeren Lautstärke erreicht.


----------



## blackout24 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich würde interessieren, was man an Radiatorfläche investieren müsste, um eine qualitativ hochwertige Luftkühlung (CPU Kühler im Bereich eines NH-D14 und eine DCII Karte von ASUS für die GPU mit 4 Gehäuselüftern) um min. 10 Grad zu schlagen bei einem stark übertaktetem System. Zur Zeit kommt meine CPU in Prime auf ca. 63° und in Spielen erreicht die GTX 580 auch ca. 60°.

Mein nächstes System was wohl noch min. 5 Jahre in der Zukunft liegt würde ich auch gerne mit Wasserkühlung bauen, allein wegen der Bastelarbeit. Den höheren Aufwand, beim Wechsel von Komponenten mit ablassen des Wassers hätte ich aber gerne mit 10 Grad besseren Temperaturen vergütet.

Lautstärke wäre erstmal Nebensache. Oder hängt die Wakü die Luftkühlung erst bei sehr sehr starker Übertaktung ab?


----------



## efdev (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja beim komponenten wechsel muss du ja nicht das wasser ablassen vielleicht bei der gpu aber den cpu kühler kannst du ja auch so abmontieren alte cpu raus neue rein ohne die schläuche abmachen zu müssen wie das bei der graka aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht

edit : wegen der radi fläche ein mora3 Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black 36044 sollte cpu und gpu auch noch angenehm leise kühlen


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> z.B. so. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supremacy - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supremacy - Nickel 11118


 

Und wie soll man da bitte die Spawas Kühlen ?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2013)

Einzelner Lüfter und Kühler zum aufkleben. Im Endeffekt halt so wie beim Arctic.


----------



## efdev (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das was der mod meint ist sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool GPU Heatsinks 15x15mm - black 10 Stk. Alphacool GPU Heatsinks 15x15mm - black 10 Stk. 19120 damit wird dann der vram und der rest der gekühlt werden muss gekühlt


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Januar 2013)

Genau. Im Notfall noch einen Lüfter drauf richten und man hat das, was der Accelero macht/ist. 
(Also GPU Only mit Wasser und Spawas & Vram mit Lüft)


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja soviel billiger ist das dann iwe aber auch nicht ^^

Glaube sondern eher teuerer....

Allein der Kühler Kostet 52 € dazu nen 120er 35 €  dazu die Heatsinks 15 € 
4 Gearade Anschlüsse  14 €  und der Lüfter 5 €  dann brauch man aber noch Material um eine Art Gehäuse zu bauen um den Lüfter zu Platzieren...

Bis jetzt also rund 121 € + Gehäuse bau ....


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier wären wir bei noch nicht mal 120€ und es ist sogar ein 240er radiator und schlauch ist auch dabei außerdem das sind noch nicht mal 5€ für eine lüfter halterung https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/638ff861088f0f648e3a26ccf67ae706


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pack dazu jetzt bitte mal Lüfter für die Spawas und den EK Kühler ... + Material für ein Gehäuse um die Spawas mit Luft zu Kühlen.


Trotzdem ne Alternative vllt fürs nächste mal.... und wieder ne Bastel Idee...


Gibt es eigentlich ne Möglichkeit  4 Pin PWM lüfter per Adapter an den Grafikkarten Lüfter Anschluss zu machen ?


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich das richtig sehe hab ich 3 lüfter genommen 2 für den radiator und 1x120mm lüfter welchen man rechts auf der seite der graka die innen ins gehäuse zeigt den lüfter über zwei kleine bleche am pcb der graka befestigen

edit: hier mal ein bild ist zwar nicht gut hab aber grad nur pain hoffe so ist es verständlicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeedyGonzales92 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



efdev schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe hab ich 3 lüfter genommen 2 für den radiator und 1x120mm lüfter welchen man rechts auf der seite der graka die innen ins gehäuse zeigt den lüfter über zwei kleine bleche am pcb der graka befestigen
> 
> edit: hier mal ein bild ist zwar nicht gut hab aber grad nur pain hoffe so ist es verständlicher
> 
> ...


 
nur für diese geile Zeichnung kriegste schon ein Like!


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Epische Zeichnung :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke ich glaub ich werde künstler


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du noch Schlauch hast, dann hättest du nur so viel ausgeben müssen für weniger Lärm als mit dem Hybrid. (Wobei ich nicht weiß ob das Rack gut ist, alternativ kann man sich auch günstig selbst was basteln. Ich hab den Scythe Kama Stay und einen extrem variablen Zern GPU-Kühler (20€), aber beide sind leider EOL. )


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem PCI Rack ist ja mal geil ! 

Ich denke werde das mal als nächste Bastelarbeit nehmen :thumbup:

Jedoch bin Ich ja mit meinem Mpower Cademod noch gut zu gange ^^


----------



## zockerlein (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das jetzt besser als ein Fullcover-Block?
Eigentlich doch nicht, oder? Nur flexibler...


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, eigentlich ist es nicht besser. 
Dafür aber günstiger und kann einfach auf die nächste Karte umgerüstet werden.


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt besser als ein Fullcover-Block?
> Eigentlich doch nicht, oder? Nur flexibler...


 Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile:

GPU-only Vorteile:
- günstiger
- bei mehreren Grakas extrem viel günstiger
- geringeres Gewicht/Belastung des PCB (das ist aber i.d.R. eh kein Problem)
- einfachere Montage (das ist aber Geschmackssache)

GPU-only Nachteile:
- bei starken Grakas ein Lüfter notwendig (bei extremen oc ist Wasser über den VRM natürlich im Vorteil)
- i.d.R. größerer Platzbedarf um die Graka
- Kühlkörper können abfallen (das Problem hatte ich aber noch nie und man hat es bei Luftkühlern für die Graka auch)


----------



## noname1997 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, hätte mal ne Frage:
Kann statt einem teuren Fertiggemisch wie Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra, auch destilliertes Wasser mit Frostschutzmittel verwendet werden? Welche Funktionen würden dann im Gegensatz zum Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra fehlen?


----------



## watercooled (26. Januar 2013)

Kannst du genausogut nehmen. Hast sogar noch ne nette Farbe drin und steht den Fertigmischungen in nichts nach


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde Korossionsschutz aus dem Automobilbereich nehmen. z.B. Glysantin G30/40/48
Dann steht das einem Fertiggemisch in nichts nach.

Die Fertiggemische sind auch bloß entmineralisiertes Wasser mit Farbe, Korrosionsschutz und einem tollen Namen.


----------



## noname1997 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sollte bei Frostschutzmittel denn das Mischungsverhältnis sein?

Und welche Farbe erhält das Wasser bei G30/40/48? Was genau ist G30/40/48? Wie sollte hier das Mischungsverhältnis sein? Wo erhalte ich G30/40/48 genau?

Wie sieht es mit dem Algenschutz im Wasser aus, bei Frostschutzmittel und G30/40/48?


----------



## watercooled (26. Januar 2013)

Je nach Hersteller Blau, Orange, Rot oder grün.


----------



## efdev (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das blau sieht im agb ganz schick aus allerdings geht ne wakü auch nur mit destellierten wasser wenns sein muss und die farbe von dem kfz zeug ist halt nach hersteller unterschiedlich


----------



## noname1997 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es das G30/40/48 auch ohne Farbe? (Oder noch besser wäre Grau )
Kann man das dann bei der Tankstelle erhalten? Ich bin noch kein Autofahrer, deshalb weiß ich da nicht so Bescheid.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Gibt es das G30/40/48 auch ohne Farbe? (Oder noch besser wäre Grau )


Nein, gibt es AFAIK nicht.


noname1997 schrieb:


> Kann man das dann bei der Tankstelle erhalten? Ich bin noch kein Autofahrer, deshalb weiß ich da nicht so Bescheid.


Ja, dort gibt´s sowas, genauso wie in großen Supermärkten und natürlich im ATU-Markt.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennst einer von euch gute Spawa Kühler für die GPU?


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaub du meist sowas oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - passive Kühler ?


----------



## zockerlein (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder einen Fullcover-block


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Niemals, ich zahle nit für füllcover . Das ist Geldverschwendung wie ich finde. Ne GPU Only Lösung ist min. genauso gut aber dafür nachhaltig.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

seh ich genauso allerdings sehen die fullcover eben ein stück schicker aus


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal thema GPU Only .....   habe da nun den Heatkiller GPU X gefunden  lohnen sich die 60 € oder reicht da einer von alphacool ?


Und den Spawas reichen da nich auch normale kühl körper ?   

Habe mir da nämlich was überlegt zu bauen das auf das PCB zwei 80mm Lüfter die Wärme wegblasen......


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ikomiko schrieb:


> Niemals, ich zahle nit für füllcover . Das ist Geldverschwendung wie ich finde. Ne GPU Only Lösung ist min. genauso gut aber dafür nachhaltig.


Spätestens wenn Dir die Karte wegen Überhitzung der VRAMs Artefakte macht, abstürzt und dergleichen, wirst Du von dieser Denke kuriert werden!

Von der reduzierten Lebensdauer mal ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## zockerlein (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also, mal ne andere Frage:

Ist es ein Problem, wenn ich 2 verschiedene Pumpen mit unterschiedlichen Leistungen in ein System bau und beide auf niedrigen drehzahlen laufen lass?


----------



## TSchaK (27. Januar 2013)

Im Prinzip kein Problem, aber Warum?!


----------



## zockerlein (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, mehr Pumpen --> weniger Drehzahl --> leiser ?


----------



## TSchaK (27. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn im der Wakü dass eine pumpe so schnell drehen muss das sie zu laut ist?

Edit
Hat du die pumpe vernünftig entkoppelt und was für eine hast du?


----------



## zockerlein (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab derzeit ne Alphacool DC-LT drin und hab 3 große Radis und einen CPU Kühler...
Ich will aber noch einen GPU-Kühler einbauen also dacht ich mir, dass die Pumpe dann eh auf voller Leistung rödeln muss...
ergo --> 2 Pumpen...


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn Dir die Karte wegen Überhitzung der VRAMs Artefakte macht, abstürzt und dergleichen, wirst Du von dieser Denke kuriert werden!
> 
> Von der reduzierten Lebensdauer mal ganz zu schweigen!


 
Dieses Lebensdauer gelaber geht einen ja sowas von auf den Sack.... 

Was den wehn interessiert das ? Mich zumindest nicht.....  

Wer hat seine karte schon länger als max 2-3Jahre ?

Was macht eine Luftkühlung den anderes als mit luft zu Kühlen ????  

Man man ....


----------



## TSchaK (27. Januar 2013)

Hast du einen Durchflussmesser?

Meiner Meinung nach reicht für so etwas auch eine pumpe und die muss auch nicht 100% laufen.
Ich habe auch 3 Radiatoren und 2 kühler, die pumpe läuft bei ~60%, und dank guter Entkopplung sehr leise


----------



## zockerlein (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, aber die DC-LT hat in "Benchmarks" eine ziemlich geringe Leistung...


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Dieses Lebensdauer gelaber geht einen ja sowas von auf den Sack....
> 
> Was den wehn interessiert das ? Mich zumindest nicht.....
> 
> ...


Man, man.

Wenn Du den Luftkühler entfernst, um so einen tolle GPUonly Kühlblock zu setzen, kannst Du Spawas und VRAM nur noch schlecht, gewissermaßen mit Notbehelfen kühlen. Die Temps aller anderen Bereiche mit Ausnahme der GPU sind dann viel höher als mit einem Standardluftkühler

Vielen geht schon mit normeler Luftkühlung auf den Sack, dass ihre Graka nach 2 Jahren defekt geht und sie versuchen müssen, sie gesund zu backen, damit sie noch ein kleines Weilchen länger durchhält. Dann ist leider auch nichts mit "Upgrade ist ja nicht so teuer, krieg ja noch Geld durch den Verkauf der alten". Das Risiko ist mit GPUonly jedoch zu 100% Deines und wenn nach 6 Monaten oder einem Jahr Schicht im Schacht ist, dann bist Du eben der Depp. 

Das zum Thema "Lebensdauer".

Mit OC ist leider dann auch nicht viel zu wollen, wenn die VRAMs nicht gut gekühlt werden, wie es Leuten leider geht, die auf falscher Sparsamkeit so einen Lumpenkruscht wie GPUonly-Wasserkühlung setzen. Das gibt dann wie gesagt gerne Artefakte/Abstürze.

Also wer zu geizig oder zu arm ist für einen Fullcover-Wasserkühler für die Graka, der sollte sie vielleicht lieber luftgekühlt lassen -- oder ganz die Finger von WaKü lassen.

My Meinung.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2013)

ich würde eher zu einer "anständigen" pumpe raten wie eine eheim oder halt eine laing dort sollten kein leistungs probleme auftauchen ansonsten könnte es mit der kleine recht eng werden sollte aber auch für eine kein problem darstellen ich würde es erst mal bei einer belassen und schauen was bei rauskommt dann kannst du ja immer noch eine mehr oder eben eine stärkere kaufen

@Vulnerabilus wie kommst du drauf bei einem standard lüftkühler würd ja auch nur ein wenig lüft über diese bauteile welche du anpsrichst geblasen wenn man also einen 120mm lüfter oder auch kleiner langsam drehend an das pcb der graka schraubt und dann diese passiv kühler drauf hat sollten die temps sogar niedriger als bei dem standard luftkühler sein


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



efdev schrieb:


> @Vulnerabilus wie kommst du drauf bei einem standard lüftkühler würd ja auch nur ein wenig lüft über diese bauteile welche du anpsrichst geblasen


 Nein, hier weht ein ganz ordendlicher, kanalisierter Luftstrom, welcher durch Demontage des Originalkühlers weg fällt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Man, man.
> 
> Wenn Du den Luftkühler entfernst, um so einen tolle GPUonly Kühlblock zu setzen, kannst Du Spawas und VRAM nur noch schlecht, gewissermaßen mit Notbehelfen kühlen. Die Temps aller anderen Bereiche mit Ausnahme der GPU sind dann viel höher als mit einem Standardluftkühler
> 
> ...


 


Kauf dir die Aktuelle PCGH da ist ein Test für 7970er Karten für alternativ Kühler unter anderem. ACCELERO HYBRID das ist eine GPU only Lösung  und uch komisch komisch.  Hat genau dieses System die kühlsten RAM und Spawas. Mhm wie kommt das nur ???

Oder willst du sagen das die Leute vom PCGH keine Ahnung haben ?

Sorry aber du Laberst MISST !


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Sorry aber du Laberst MISST !


Zuerst mal formal: Bitte mäßige Dich im Ton, das mag ich nicht.



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> ACCELERO HYBRID das ist eine GPU only Lösung  und uch komisch komisch.


Inhaltlich: Der Accelero Hybrid ist, das siehst Du falsch, *kein *GPUonly-Wasserkühler, sondern (nomen est omen) ein Hybridkühler -- ein Mix aus GPU-Wasserkühler plus Luftkühler mit einer Plastikabdeckung, der den Luftstrom des Lüfters gebündelt über die Krate streichen lässt und so die Non-GPU-Komponenten wie bei einem Standardlüftkühler kühlt.

Das bitte, damit Du es verstehst, nochmal in Deiner PCGH-Ausgabe nachlesen!


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hat das nun damit zutun ob ich einen gpu kühler in meine wakü einbinde oder den hybriden benutzen es ist alles das selbe......


Die Temperatur bleibt unterm strich die selbe......

FORMAL habe Ich dich nicht angeriffen jedoch ist und bleibt deine Aussage mit der Lebensdauer schwachsinn....

Aber mach du mal :thumbup:

Versteh nicht wie manche dann ihre GPU 3-5 Jahre haben....

Die X850 im Office PC läuft noch immer...

KOMISCH ! Bin dann mal raus  :beer:


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Was hat das nun damit zutun ob ich einen gpu kühler in meine wakü einbinde oder den hybriden benutzen es ist alles das selbe......


So, so, ist es das? 



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Die X850 im Office PC läuft noch immer...


Du willst ein solches Kärtchen aber nicht im Ernst mit einer HighEnd Gamerkarte von heute, die eine mehr als dreimal so hohe Leistungsaufnahme und dem entsprechenden Kühlungsvedarf unter Last hat, gleich setzen? Oje -- aber an Fehleinschätzungen sind wir ja inzwischen bei Dir gewöhnt.



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> FORMAL habe Ich dich nicht angeriffen jedoch  ist und bleibt deine Aussage mit der Lebensdauer  schwachsinn....


Deine Ausdrucksweise lässt sachliche  Ernsthaftigkeit ebenso vermissen wie die Qualität Deiner Argumente.


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vorallem mit deinen 89 Beiträgen bist du hier im Forum sicherlicher einer der TOP User  

Glaube Uter etc habe ein wenig mehr Ahnung  

ACHSO Uter z.B hat auch nur GPU Only :beer:


----------



## epitr (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
ich weiß, dass man mit Wakü die Geräuschentwicklung im PC ziemlich drosseln kann,
aber wie sieht es aus, wenn man wirklich auf 0 dB kommen will.

Ist das überhaupt möglich (außer passiv gekühlt)?


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Vorallem mit deinen 89 Beiträgen bist du hier im Forum sicherlicher einer der TOP User


Sehr substanzloses Argument, das ist nun wirklich niveaulos.
Aber naja... .


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



epitr schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich weiß, dass man mit Wakü die Geräuschentwicklung im PC ziemlich drosseln kann,
> aber wie sieht es aus, wenn man wirklich auf 0 dB kommen will.
> 
> Ist das überhaupt möglich (außer passiv gekühlt)?


Auch passiv ist es nicht möglich, auf 0 dB zu kommen, denn eine geräuschlose Pumpe gibt es nicht.

Die Pumpenentkopplung ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt beim Bau eines Ultrasilent-WaKü-PCs!


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



epitr schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich weiß, dass man mit Wakü die Geräuschentwicklung im PC ziemlich drosseln kann,
> aber wie sieht es aus, wenn man wirklich auf 0 dB kommen will.
> 
> Ist das überhaupt möglich (außer passiv gekühlt)?


 
Glaube das wird schwer , dann musst du ne extrem grosse Kühlfläche haben kommt auch immer drauf an was du Kühlen willst.....   

HIGH END wird mit 0 db nich hinhauen. ...

In der PCGH haben die einen 0.1 Sonne PC gebaut mit den neuen Eloop Lüfter   glaube sowas haut da eher hin 

Gruss


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



epitr schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt möglich (außer passiv gekühlt)?


 
Nein, denn solange du Lüfter im System hast, hast du auch Geräusche. Also geht es (für den Normalanwender) nur passiv.


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht wohl nur sowas :

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9125_Alphacool-Cape-Cora-HF-1042-schwarz.html


----------



## watercooled (27. Januar 2013)

Zum Thema Pumpen und Durchfluss: 

Ein Kumpel betreibt 2 Monstas, einen 360er, zwei 240er, einen 120er, 2 CPUs und 3 GPUs mit einer (!!!) Laing. 
Und das reicht


----------



## Vulnerabilus (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> In der PCGH haben die einen 0.1 Sonne PC gebaut mit den neuen Eloop Lüfter   glaube sowas haut da eher hin


Natürlich kann man eloops, auch die extrem leisen B12-1 (800 upm max!) auch bei einem WaKü-PC einsetzen. Je nach Rückkühl- sprich Radiatorfläche kann man diese sogar so weit drosseln, dass sie sogar in einem schalltoten Raum in normaler Sitzposition (und nicht mit dem Ohr am Lüfter  ) für Menschen unhörbar wären . 

Insofern kann man einen einigermaßen (gaming-)leistungsfähigen PC von den Lüftern her mit WaKü leiser bauen als man es bei einem luftgekühlten je könnte.
Die Lüfter sind nicht das Problem.

Das schwächste Glied ist dann die Pumpe und hier gilt es dann besondere Entkopplungsmaßnahmen zu basteln (Shoggy allein ist zu wenig!) und sie ebenfalls herunter zu drosseln.


----------



## Speedy1612 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst die pumpe dann aber extrem entkoppeln....    ob man das hinbekommt das die Pumpe so leise wie die eloops sind ?  

Wird schwer....


Ob im dem fall nicht lukü eine bessere Alternative ist ?


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dezibel-Werte ohne Angabe des Messabstands sind vollkommen sinnbefreit . Auch bei einem laufenden Düsentriebwerk kann man 0dB messen. Man muss nur weit genug davon entfernt sein... 
Eine Lukü kann man mit einer Wakü in Punkto Lautstärke mit gleichzeitig besserer Kühlleistung in jedem Fall schlagen - das ist ja mit einer der Hauptgründe der für eine Wakü spricht. Eine vollkommen lautlose Kühlung ist hingegen nur mit einer passiven Luftkühlung möglich - damit kann man aber nur sehr schwache Chips ausreichend kühlen. Bei einer leistungsstarken CPU oder gar einer Gaming-Grafikkarte wäre das nicht mal nördlich des Polarkreise möglich.


----------



## ikomiko (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn Dir die Karte wegen Überhitzung der VRAMs Artefakte macht, abstürzt und dergleichen, wirst Du von dieser Denke kuriert werden!
> 
> Von der reduzierten Lebensdauer mal ganz zu schweigen!


 
Wenn man die die den Ram und die Spannungswandler ignoarier, dann ja .


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Januar 2013)

Zu GPU Only:

Das geht schon, Uter hat ein paar Seiten vorher auch schön die Vor- und Nachteile aufgezählt. 

Ich hab zwar nur eine "kleine" Karte mit 150W TDP, aber trotz GPU Only und so gut wie keinem Luftstrom werden die Vrams (mit passiven Kühlern ausgestattet) gerade mal lauwarm, die Spawas werden etwas wärmer, sind aber auch noch absolut im grünen Bereich, der Chipsatzkühler auf dem Mainboard wird gefühlt 10x heißer.   

Bei GPUZ habe ich 3 verschiedene Temperaturen. Eine davon ist die GPU selber. Bei den anderen Vermute ich Spawas und Vram. 
Alle 3 sind von knapp über 80 Grad unter Luft (Asus DC Kühler!) auf 40-50 Grad (GPU) und 40-50 Grad mit starkem Luftstrom, sowie 50-60 Grad mit so gut wie keinem Luftstrom bei den anderen beiden Sensoren gesunken.


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss man sich bei einem Fullcover-block gedanken um das Gewicht machen?
sind ja immerhin ca 1000g...


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich deken nich da sich das gewicht gleichmäßig auf das gesamte pcb verteilt und die graka ja verschraubt ist deswegen glaub ich kaum das gewicht das problem ist


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachdem ich völlig gegensätzliches dazu gelesen hab, frag ich hier nochmal:

Kann ich eine innovatek pcps am aquaero 5 regeln?

Und, wenn ja, was Brauch ich dazu? Ist powerboost erforderlich? Oder power adjust?


Außerdem wüsste ich noch gerne, ob 12mm Schläuche mit 2mm wandstärke bei den dicht aneinander liegenden Anschlüssen hinpassen (bei stecktüllen natürlich, keine zum verschrauben).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PCPS müsste eine eigene Regelmöglichkeit haben und wird vermutlich nicht über eine exterene Steuerung steuerbar sein. Eheim fertigt afaik nur Wechselstrom, d.h. die Drehzahl ist takt- und nicht spannungsabhängig.
1 mm Unterschied verkraften die meisten Verschraubungen.


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haha, wie geil 
Ihr meintet ja, ohne lüfter wär die Sache ziemlich sinnlos, aber mit meinen 600x120mm Kühlfläche kühl ich meine CPU *passiv* auf 43° C unter volllast...  
wozu noch Lüfter


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf man Fragen, was du gemacht hat zockerlein, ohne erst die anderen 1600 seiten zu lesen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal mit einem 600er Radiator die CPU passiv auf 43° unter Volllast gebracht, obwohl man meinte, dass es sinnlos sei. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so viel Zeit hatte ich dann doch nicht 
Aber hier hat "irgendjemand" geschrieben, dass ein Radiator ohne vollbestückung zu nichts nütze sei, da er keine (bzw. kaum) Wärme abegeben könne.
Dann dachte ich mir heut, das probier ich aus... und naja, es geht trotzdem wunderbar


----------



## Arikus (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann hau mal etwas OC auf deinen Phenom, da sieht eine Elektroheizung alt gegen aus.
Und wenn dann noch eine GPU drin ist, dann bringt ein Radiator ohne Vollbestückung nichts.


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, aber derzeit kann ichs ja so angenehm leise lassen


----------



## Arikus (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, solange du normal betreibst.

Ich kühle meinen Wohnzimmer PC ja auch passiv.
A3850 von AMD an einem TFC 120*360 Radi, läuft wunderbar.

Musst aber auch zugeben, dass 120*600 schon recht viel Fläche ist.


----------



## Delusa (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi leutewolte mal fragen ob es für das MB (Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H) überhaut Wasserkülungselemente gipt weis da wer was ?

MFG Delusa


----------



## epitr (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
danke für die Antworten.
Die Lautstärke bezieht sich natürlich darauf, wenn der PC direkt neben mir liegt, sodass man ihn im gesamten Raum nicht hört.

Ich denke eine Wakü lohnt sich trotzdem, da Grafikkarten doch sehr laut werde und ich Ruhe mehr als alles andere genieße


----------



## Kurry (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> haha, wie geil
> Ihr meintet ja, ohne lüfter wär die Sache ziemlich sinnlos, aber mit meinen 600x120mm Kühlfläche kühl ich meine CPU *passiv* auf 43° C unter volllast...
> wozu noch Lüfter


 

Nach 5min zocken oder 10stunden Prime?


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nach ner halben stunde Prime auf der Einstellung mit der Maximalen Temperatur... (da steht das irgendwo dabei...)

Ich hab aber heut mal an den Kühler von der (Northbridge?) gelangt, und der war ordentlich warm! (Also der fette Kühlblock neben der CPU ^^)
mein Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte Ga-990FX-UD3... Gibts dafür chipsatz-Kühler bzw. bringen die was?


----------



## Gabbyjay (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Teste doch mal länger.


----------



## Kurry (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> nach ner halben stunde Prime auf der Einstellung mit der Maximalen Temperatur... (da steht das irgendwo dabei...)
> 
> Ich hab aber heut mal an den Kühler von der (Northbridge?) gelangt, und der war ordentlich warm! (Also der fette Kühlblock neben der CPU ^^)
> mein Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte Ga-990FX-UD3... Gibts dafür chipsatz-Kühler bzw. bringen die was?


 
Testraum ist zugegebenermaßen recht kurz. 3-4Stunden sind das mindeste um sowas vorherzusagen.

Fühlen ist relativ, alles über Körpertemperatur empfindest du als heiß.


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wozu?
Die Cpu läuft ja sozuagen nie auf 100% außer wenn ich was render, und dann kann ich die Lüfter ja wieder anschalten... 
beim Zocken gurken alle Kerne so um die 80% rum...


----------



## Kurry (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dauert halt bei Wasser etwas länger um das gesamte Medium aufzuheizen bzw. abzukühlen. Mein System läuft im Idle die erste Stunde bis 1.5 auch komplett passiv. Dann irgendwann gehen die Lüfter an, weils stetig wärmer wird und gehen dann nach paar Minuten wieder aus.


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie steuerst du die dann?
bei mir laufen sie (wenn sie laufen) alle 4 mit konstant 5V...


----------



## Kurry (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Moment mit einem Poweradjust 2 (Ultra). Soll Temperatur ist 26°C eingestellt. Lüfter bleiben bis ~27°C aus und laufen dann mit 3,8V. Wenn die Temperatur steigt (passiert nur bei Spielelast bzw. Volllast), steigt die Lüfterzahl auch langsam, bis zu einem definiertem Maximum. So wird das Wasser nicht wärmer als 32°C zur Zeit und die Lüfter laufen dann unter Volllast (Prime + Furmark) unter noch erträglichen 7V (Lüfter erst dann wirklich hörbar, wenn man mit dem Ohr in Richtung Radiator geht).

Noch besser gehts mit einem Aquaero, da kannste sogar für einzelne Temperaturen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten definieren (hätte ich das vorher gewusst, wärs direkt ein AE geworden, so hab ich aber noch ein Grund demnächst aufzurüsten ). Das PA2 reicht aber voll aus, wenn man ehrlich zu sich selbst ist und seine Pumpe nicht steuern muss (oder nicht will - ich hab ne D5 die per Poti geregelt wird).


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke mal, du meinst da Teil:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Ultra-Variante Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Ultra-Variante 52178 ?

wenn du aufrüstest, könnt ich dir diesen Krempel ja dann sozusagen abnehmen


----------



## Kurry (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, hatte aktuell noch nicht vor, umzurüsten. Mach ich dann wenn in 1-2 Monaten wenn der Kreislauf eh mal aufgemacht und erweitert wird. Aktuell ist das Dingen auch komplett neu, und ich müsste quasi Neupreis verlangen, lohnt sich dann für dich nicht wirklich. Außerdem schadet ein zusätzliches PA nie - man weiß nie was noch kommt  (AE max 20W pro Kanal, das PA kann 30W, also ohne Probleme eine Pumpe, ist ja auch mit passiv Kühler gekühlt)


----------



## zockerlein (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, ich muss mir jetzt auch erst mal nen GPU-Block kaufen, also...

Und mit den Steuergeräten muss ich mich auch erst mal genauer auseinandersetzen ^^

vllt. später mal


----------



## Kurry (28. Januar 2013)

Gibt eig zwei Ansätze: Software oder Hardwaresteuerung. 

Zur Softwaregesteuerten gehören die Steuerungen wie das Aquaero oder das PA aber auch der Heatmaster wird verwendet. Wobei ich da eher zu Aquacomputer tendiere, da besserer Softwaresupport.

Nett ist aber auch die Hardwaresteuerung von Phobya. Die nimmt Lüfter und sogar Pumpen von der Leistung her an. Auch Tempsensoren kann die auslesen. Nur muss man da halt selber am Rädchen drehen und steuern. Für die 40€ ist die genial - passte mir nur optisch nicht, weil meine Front komplett clear sein soll.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2013)

Weder Aquaero noch Heatmaster sind Softwaresteuerungen. Die regeln eigenständig, auch wenn es keine USB-Verbindung gibt. Die Programme dafür braucht man nur um Einstellungen vor zu nehmen.

Eine Softwarelösung wäre Speedfan. Wenn das verbaute Mainboard unterstützt wird und die Anschlüsse reichen ist das auch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Und kostenlos dazu.


----------



## santos (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das  ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich sprech für AE4 oder 5. Ohne USB geht gar nix beim AE und ohne Software beim LT auch nicht. USB ist zwingend notwendig, wie solls ohne funktionieren. Mit der Software stell ich alles ein und überprüfe. XT und Pro kann ich auch übers Display einstellen und ablesen, ist aber mühselig.


----------



## Kurry (29. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weder Aquaero noch Heatmaster sind Softwaresteuerungen. [...]. Die Programme dafür braucht man nur um Einstellungen vor zu nehmen.
> .



Schön die eigene These widerlegt  Aber so ein nicht über die Software eingestelltes/r AE Lt / HM regelt ja auch gut, Reglerausgänge auf 100%, Sensoren mit unbekannten Werten, so brauch mans! Recht hast du, bei den Pro Versionen des AE, da kann man sich totklicken um per Software auf dem Display selber zu regeln.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um mal ein paar Erbsen zu zählen:

"Klassisch" versteht man unter Softwareregelungen halt sowas wie Motherboardmonitor oder eben Speedfan. Deren besondere Schwachstelle ist dass sie nur bei laufendem Betriebssystem funktionieren. Aquaero und Co sind zwar programmierbar, aber können dann durch dedizierte Hardware unabhängig vom OS regeln. 

Das Ding von Phobya dagegen ist überhaupt kein Regler sondern nur eine Steuereinheit(vgl. Wiki).


----------



## Kurry (29. Januar 2013)

AE Lt und Heatmaster können zB nach Temperatur und Durchfluss nur anzeigen, wenn sie permanent mit der Software verbunden sind! Nicht anders funktioniert der von dir genannte  Speedfan, welcher die Daten vom MB ausliest und damit steuert. Diese Steuereinheiten können zwar einmal eingestellt ohne Anbindung ans MB regeln, Fakt bleibt aber ohne Software ist's nicht möglich. Ausserdem, wer lässt sein AE ohne Permanente Softwareanbindung laufen? So kann man mit einfachen Apps Temperatur, Drehzahlen und Durchfluss ausgeben lassen.

Nenn es meinetwegen "Erweiterte Softwaresteuerung", ansonsten drehen wir uns hier ewig im Kreis.

Wenigstens sind wir uns mit dem Phobya einig, mit Hardwaresteuerung meinte ich nichts anderes als ne einfache Steuereinheit an dessen Knöppen man selber regeln kann.


----------



## santos (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

davon mal abgesehen, das die Software von der AS2012 auch Softwaresensoren hat, die man über Aida oder OHM steuern kann, hat sie sogar virtuelle Temperatursensoren. AE ohne Software zum Anfang geht gar nicht, nach der Programmierung, ist sie wichtig zur Kontrolle. Du hast natürlich recht, wenn Du sagst, die AE5 ist eine eigenständige Steuereinheit, wenn sie einmal eingestellt ist.


----------



## zockerlein (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, die diskussion bringt nicht viel...
Kann mal einer kurz und knapp schreiben, wie ich meine Kühlung inkl. Pumpe möglichst einfach (kein speedfan) und temperaturabhängig steuern kann und was ich dazu alles brauch?


----------



## santos (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich steh auf AE, deshalt AE5 LT mit AS2012 Software.


----------



## Kurry (29. Januar 2013)

santos schrieb:


> ich steh auf AE, deshalt AE5 LT mit AS2012 Software.



+1

Evtl. noch mit den Kühlrippen damit er nicht zu warm wird


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> das  ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich sprech für AE4 oder 5. Ohne USB geht gar nix beim AE und ohne Software beim LT auch nicht. USB ist zwingend notwendig, wie solls ohne funktionieren. Mit der Software stell ich alles ein und überprüfe. XT und Pro kann ich auch übers Display einstellen und ablesen, ist aber mühselig.


 
Du redest hier aber nicht ausschließlich von den LT-Versionen sondern auch von den Versionen mit Display. Für die LT-Versionen stimme ich dir zu, aber bei den Display-Versionen ist deine Aussage definitv nicht richtig. Ich kann dir aus eigner Erfahrung versichern, dass weder eine USB-Verbidnung noch Software nötig sind, um die Display-Versionen des AE4.00 (auch des AE5) eigenständig einzustellen und zu betreiben - mache ich nämlich derzeit so, weil ich bis jetzt keine Lust hatte das USB-Kabel zu verlegen oder die Software zu installieren. Habe alle nötigen Einstellungen einfach über die Tasten gemacht - ist letztlich nur eine Frage was man komfortabler findet und wie intensiv man das Teil nutzen will. Bei mir dient´s haupsächlich als Temperaur- und Durchflussanzeige und zum Einstellen der Lüfterspannungen bzw. Drehzahlen. Mag sein, dass vllt. irgendwelche Sonderfunktionen beim AE5 nicht direkt erreichbar sind, aber beim AE4.00 ist eigentlich alles ohne Software einstellbar und beim AE5, konnte ich im Handbuch zumindest noch nichts finden, was nur per Software zu machen wäre.


----------



## santos (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt, gebe Dir recht, ich habe nicht zwischen 4 und 5 unterschieden, auch bei dem größten Teil der AE5, braucht man keine Software. Ist aber müßig, darüber zu reden. Die Software kostet nichts, warum also nicht auch einsetzen. Die 5er Version nennt sich Aquaero 5 XT, Pro, LT USB. Warum USB, wenn man den nicht anschliessen brauch. Und das mit der Software versteh ich sowieso nicht, wenn ich welche habe, warum arbeite ich damit nicht. Ist wie ein fahrbarer Wagen, den man lieber schiebt.

Ps. im Handbuch stehen 5% von dem, was die AE5 plus Software sonst noch alles kann.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm, sorry, aber bekommt man mit einem Passivradi mit gut 450x450x50 echt sooo gut Werte hin wie hier in dem Video? Weil der befeuert 2 Karte (weiß nicht welche, hab grad kein Sound) und einen i7 9xx und die Temps sind mehr als ausreichend. Hab ich da was übersehen oder geht das wirklich? Wweil dann kann ich meinen 2550k OC + HD7870 OC ja tatsächlich passiv kühler als unter Luft betreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Karten sind GTX260er.
Trotzdem kommen mir die Temps zu gut vor.
Zwar reichen 30Minuten bei weitem nicht um einen Kreislauf mit der Wassermenge richtig auf zu heizen, aber  27°C zum Raum(nicht zum Wasser) erscheinen dann doch arg gut.
Wenn man den Test von der Awardfabrik daneben setzt dürfte das Wasser also maximal 3° über der Raumtemperatur liegen.

Andererseits hat Wasser bei 40°C natürlich nochmal eine deutlich höhere Wärmekapazität. Was er da zeigt ähnelt aufgrund der Extremen Rahmenbedingungen also eh eher einer von IBMs Warmwasserkühlungen als dem was hier so geläufig ist.


----------



## zockerlein (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Wasserkühler für aquaero 5, G1/4 Aquacomputer Wasserkühler für aquaero 5, G1/4 20023
passt der auch auf den Aquero 5LT? 
weil die 10€ zum Lüftkühler hin oder her


----------



## ConCAD (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@zockerlein: Ja, der passt, da das AE5 LT das selbe PCB wie PRO und XT besitzt. Die Kompatibilität wird übrigens auch in der Produktbeschreibung angegeben.


----------



## zockerlein (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh, ja hatte ich übersehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Wenigstens sind wir uns mit dem Phobya einig, mit Hardwaresteuerung meinte ich nichts anderes als ne einfache Steuereinheit an dessen Knöppen man selber regeln kann.


 
Wenn man selben regeln muss, hat das Ding nicht mehr viel mit Steuerung zu tun - es steuert nämlich nichts  (auch wenn oftmals von "manueller Steuerung" die Rede ist).
Die Unterscheidung zwischen Hardware-Lüftersteuerungen wie Aquaero (für deren Steuerwirkung es übrigens scheiß egal ist, ob die Temperaturanzeige über ein eigenes Display oder ein Program erfolgt) und Software-Lösungen ala Speedfan ist jedenfalls sinnvoll, denn letztere stürzen zusammen mit dem System ab, was gerade in Überhitzungsfällen arg blöd ist, erstere bieten überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit, nach selbst platzierten Sensoren steuern zu lassen.


----------



## Kurry (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man selben regeln muss, hat das Ding nicht mehr viel mit Steuerung zu tun - es steuert nämlich nichts  (auch wenn oftmals von "manueller Steuerung" die Rede ist).



Ich zitiere hierzu aus Wikipedia "Steuern ist die gerichtete Beeinflussung (durch Information, Nachricht, Reiz, Input) des Verhaltens eines Systems von außen." und weiter "Prinzipiell gilt für alle Systeme, die von außen gesteuert werden können, dass sie zusammen mit dem externen Führungsglied einen Regelkreis höherer Ordnung darstellen können: Wird der Fahrer als Steuerglied außerhalb des Systems Auto betrachtet, liegt Steuerung vor, werden Auto und Fahrer in einem System integriert betrachtet, liegt Regelung vor." Ich nenne mein gerichtetes Input von außen daher steuern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Unterscheidung zwischen Hardware-Lüftersteuerungen wie Aquaero (für deren Steuerwirkung es übrigens scheiß egal ist, ob die Temperaturanzeige über ein eigenes Display oder ein Program erfolgt)



Dem haben alle beteiligten längst zugestimmt, warum hier wieder im Kreis drehen? Fakt bleibt, ein Auto fährt nicht von alleine los, ohne vom Fahrer gesteuert zu werden, ebenso wenig steuert der AE irgendwas, bevor er Input über eine Software bekommt, danach verbleibt der AE in diesem Zustand (quasi wie das Auto, welches nichtmehr stehen bleiben würde, vernachlässige man die Reibung). Nur ein weiteres Steuern, kann dies beeinflussen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und Software-Lösungen ala Speedfan ist jedenfalls sinnvoll, denn letztere stürzen zusammen mit dem System ab, was gerade in Überhitzungsfällen arg blöd ist, erstere bieten überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit, nach selbst platzierten Sensoren steuern zu lassen.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen und ich stimme dir vollkommen zu!


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein AE genau wie ein Heatmaster oder ein BigNG schließt mit der Rückführung der Temperatur über den Sensor als Eingabewert der Lüftersteuerung einen Regelkreis. Bei Inno kann man sogar ganz klassisch einen PID Regler verstellen.

Das wäre dann kein Auto wo der Fahrer einfach kein Gas mehr gibt sondern ein Tempomat. Der regelt die Geschwindigkeit auf den eingestellten Sollwert und steuert sie nicht nur wie das Gaspedal.  

Würden die Dinger einfach nur eine eingestellte Lüftergeschwindigkeit halten, egal ob die Temperatur sich ändert oder nicht, wären sie ja auch vollkommen überteuert.

(Hätte ich bloß nie Regelungstechnik belegt, dann würd ich mich jetzt nicht an eurem Begriffswirrwar stoßen.)


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich schon einer Erfahrung mit der XSPC K2-Paste? Die is nämlich beim XSPC Raystorm dabei und ich hab wirklich absolut 0 über die Pampe gefunden. So ganz ohne Zahlen wollt ich sie mir nämlich nicht auf die CPU schmieren.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (30. Januar 2013)

Hab mal ne frage...und zwar...die 11,2/8 schläuche passen doch auf 11/8 anschlüsse oder?


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum überhaupt 11,2/8 und nicht 11/8 ?
und ja sollte gehen weil der innendurchmesser ja stimmt ist nur die frage ob die überwurfmutter richtig passt könnte unter umständen etwas schwieriger beim zu schrauben sein


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (30. Januar 2013)

Hab bei caseking und aquatuning geguckt...der selbe schlauch wird einmal mit 11/8 und einmal mit 11,2/8 angegeben. Wollte weißen schlauch haben aber hab icb da nicht gefunden. Kann mir den wer 11/8 schlauch in weiß empfehlen?


----------



## zockerlein (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab auch schon 14/10er Schlauch über 13/11er Tüllen mit überwurfmutter gebracht, also sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (30. Januar 2013)

Gut alles...ich werd es einfach probieren...wenn ich mir son anschluss set hole ist ja der anschluss mit der überwurfmutter dabei...brauch ich sonst noch was außer schlauch und komponenten?


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wasser also destelliertes wasser kein leitungswasser


----------



## zockerlein (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, gibts im Discounter, Baumarkt oder an der Tanke wenn du keins daheim hast


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2013)

Ost übrigens nicht wirklich destilliert, sondern nur entmineralisiert. (Richtiges destilliertes gibt's in der Apotheke und ist sauteuer)

Aber das entmineralisierte im 5l Kanister ausm Baumarkt usw. Ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Rurdo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind 440mm Radifläche zu wenig für CPU+GPU+MB?


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja es ist dann nicht mehr ganz leise bei gpu und cpu würde ich 480+ nehmen aber das mainboard mit einbinden ist net so schlimm das ist im vergleich zu cpu und gpu eher garnichts und wird sich wohl nicht nennenswert bemerkbar machen glaube ich zumindest hab mein MB noch net mit eingebunden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> sind 440mm Radifläche zu wenig für CPU+GPU+MB?


 
Das kommt darauf an welche Lautstärke und welche Leistung du anstrebst und welche Hardware du genau kühlen willst.


----------



## Rurdo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also zu Kühlen sind ein 1090t bei 1,4V und eine HD 6970 bei 1,17mV
Das Mainboard (Asrock 870 Xtreme 3, vielleicht bald ein Asrock 890FX Deluxe 5) macht nicht viel aus?
Vielleicht ist es erwähnenswert dass ein Radi (240er) mit eLoop Lüftern ausgestattet wird? Bringt das einen großen unterschied?


----------



## zockerlein (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit wie viel Volt willst du die Lüfter denn laufen lassen?

gibts eigentlich mittelchen, die man überall kaufen kann, um das Wasser zu färben?


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Das Mainboard (Asrock 870 Xtreme 3, vielleicht bald ein Asrock 890FX Deluxe 5) macht nicht viel aus?


Also der 870er hat eine TDP von 12,5W und der 890/990FX von 19,6W  (verbraucht also leicht mehr)


----------



## Rurdo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter wollte ich mit Max 7-10Volt über ne Steuerung laufen lassen... 
Im Idle natürlich aufs Minimum geschraubt...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Also zu Kühlen sind ein 1090t bei 1,4V und eine HD 6970 bei 1,17mV



Mit den eLoops wird es bei der Abwärme dieser Teile schon ziemlich eng. Wenn, dann müsstest du schon Lüfter mit ordentlich Power nehmen. Dann kann man aber nicht mehr von Silent sprechen.  In würde mal mindestens in einen 560er investieren, damit man die Vorteile eine WaKü wirklich nutzt, sonst ist die zu teuer fürs Gebotene. Aber wenn du dann schon einen 560er nimmst, kannst du auch direkt bei diesem Schnäppchen zugreifen und die Lüfter mit 7V laufen lassen. Mehr bekommste momentan wohl nicht fürs Geld, das Bundle ist echt Top! 



zockerlein schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich mittelchen, die man überall kaufen kann, um das Wasser zu färben?


 
Lebensmittelfarbe.


----------



## Rurdo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja, da kommt das Problem als Schüler...
Die WaKü wird mir vollständig bereitgestellt von AT...


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Muss ich jetzt auch wieder Schüler werden, damit mir AT auch eine Wakü bereitstellt? 
Wenn du von der Seite aus her nur 2x240er bekommst (für lau), dann nimm doch das was du bekommen kannst und probiere aus was die Zusammenstellung zu leisten vermag.
Generell sollte ein 480er oder halt 2x240er für die CPU u. Grafik reichen (Board auch), wie leise oder nun laut das ganze agieren soll wurde ja noch nicht wirklich angesprochen.


----------



## noname1997 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie... "Die Wakü wird mir vollständig bereitgestellt von AT..."  Wie genau meinst du das?


----------



## G0NZ0 (31. Januar 2013)

Lol will ich auch haben xD


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Januar 2013)

Wieso bekommst du die von AT "bereitgestellt". 

Bin auch Schüler, hätte ich bloß fragen müssen und sie dann auch für lau oder zumindest günstiger bekommen?


----------



## winner961 (31. Januar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wieso bekommst du die von AT "bereitgestellt".
> 
> Bin auch Schüler, hätte ich bloß fragen müssen und sie dann auch für lau oder zumindest günstiger bekommen?



Das wäre auch interessant wie du das geschafft hast


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



efdev schrieb:


> warum überhaupt 11,2/8 und nicht 11/8 ?
> und ja sollte gehen weil der innendurchmesser ja stimmt ist nur die frage ob die überwurfmutter richtig passt könnte unter umständen etwas schwieriger beim zu schrauben sein


 
Ich hab auf meinen 8/10ern auch schon 7,5/10,3 Schlauch getestet. Da wird es dann "schwerer", bei 0,1 mm pro Wand mehr braucht man sich gar keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So bevor der Gutschein nicht mehr gültig ist hab ich mal was bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesmal mal nicht auf den Preis geachtet, hoffentlich taugen die Sachen was  Der Kram hält dann hoffentlich auch mal ne Zeit


----------



## Rurdo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mache Reviews über die diversen Komponenten die mir AT zur verfügung stellt...
Deswegen bekomm ich die für lau


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich ja auch gern machen, nur muss ich erstmal ne komplette Wakü haben, damit ich überhaupt was testen kann.


----------



## Rurdo (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AT hat mir ne Komplette WaKü geschickt...
Naja, die Pumpe hab ich noch da und nen Radi auch...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2013)

Die Leuts von AT sind ziemliche "Reviewhuren" um es mal etwas uncharmant aus zu drücken. Da Ware für einen Test gratis oder zumindest stark reduziert zu bekommen ist vollkommen normal.

Persönlich find ich das nicht so genial, weil normale Kunde die Kosten ja mit tragen müssen. Und noch bekannter kann AT in der Szene eigentlich eh nicht mehr werden. Ergo haben die auch keinen großen Vorteil vom Sponsoring.


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn meine Wakü steht kann ich ja auch mal da anfragen 
Bin mal gesapnnt ob mein 420er ins NZXT 810 passt


----------



## Grinsemann (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, AT ist auch nicht mehr so in Sponsoringlaune wie es mal war.
Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wo alles die/das Review(s) veröffentlicht werden. Als kleiner Schreiberling dessen Seite wenig klicks hat wird einem natürlich durchaus weniger bereit gestellt als einem der schon bekannter ist und in etlichen Foren seine Tests vorstellig macht. Oftmals kommen dann nur Inlandsprodukte zum Vorschein. Alles von Übersee darf man nur von träumen.
EK beispielsweise hat sich anscheinend komplett zurück gezogen aus dem Reviewsponsoring. 
Bei lediglich 2 bereitgestellten Artikeln aus ner Palette von 18 ist das natürlich ne traurige Ausbeute wenn man ein Roundup plant. Da überlegt man sich ob man sich überhaupt die Mühen machen möchte. Aber anders kommt man nie dran.


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was habt ihr denn für Gewässer im PC ?


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für Gewässer im PC ?


 
fließende


----------



## Grinsemann (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

präzise wie immer


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

xD Ich mein was für ne Mischung xD


----------



## Grinsemann (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit DP Ultra wäre ich vorsichtig wegen Plexi.

..warum wurde das EK Zeug eigendlich bei sämtlichen Shops aus der Produktpalette genommen ? Nur CaseKing führt das noch


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hör mir auf mit Plexi und EK... Kommt mir nicht mehr ins System 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab EK zeugs drinne und bei mir is alles Palleti


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab dieses Mayems Partikel Zeug und EK Collant da. 
Was habt ihr denn ? bin am überlegen nicht vielleicht doch selbst zu mischen ^^


----------



## Grinsemann (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Plexi und EK... Kommt mir nicht mehr ins System
> http://www.abload.de/img/img_0617pmzue24u4l.jpg


 

aha..selbes Problem wie mit DP Ultra
irgendjemand der sich AGBs schon damit zerstört hat ?

Langsam frage ich mich wirklich welches Wässerchen man bedenkenlos mit Plexi einsetzen kann.
Plexiqualität die extrem nachgelassen hat hin oder her, es kann doch nicht angehen das man nur noch Probleme bekommt.
Aus diesem Grund mag ich auch keine Kühler mit Plexideckel. Als AGB kommt bei mir ein Lund zum Einsatz weil dieser keine Sollbruchstellen hat. Genau da ist Plexi am empfindlichsten.

Da ich sonst kein Plexi habe kann ich weiterhin die 4l DP Ultra weiter verwenden die ich noch habe^^


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne das Ding ist nicht wegen Wasser gerissen. Dachte Plexiglas kann man mit Isopropanol reinigen ... Das billige EK Plexi scheinbar nicht...
Neuer Deckel gekauft, das Teil verkauft und jetzt kommt nur noch deutsche Markenqualität rein OHNE Plexiglas  Auch der AGB der kommt is aus Echtglas.
Hab kein Bock mehr aus billig Plexi. Mayem is geil, aber ich hab angst vor dem Zeug  Keine Lust alles zu reinigen da ich in nächster Zeit viel umbaue.
EK Collant werd ich mal benutzen, aber ich bin am überlegen was ich sonst so nutzen soll. Am Anfang wo ich sau viel umbauen werd denk ich irgentn G48 Gemisch mit destikliertem Wasser.
Später will ich aber eigentlich auch UV Wässerchen selbst anrühren  Was würdet ihr da empfehlen ? Und wie sollte das G48 Gemisch aussehn ?


----------



## zockerlein (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, bin ich blind oder blöd?
was genau ist an dem Kühler kaputt?
Hat sich da was angelagert, oder hat da was das Material angefressen? Ich sehs irgendwie nicht


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.abload.de/img/img_0613ucbty.jpg
Sieht mans da besser ?
das ding is komplett gerissen und gesprungen.


----------



## zockerlein (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha 
DAS ist natürlich ungünstig


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man so sagen 
Naja wieder was gelernt  Bin voll gepsannt auf den Aquacomputer Kram


----------



## Grinsemann (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten 

welcher AGB ist es dann ?


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aqualis PRO mit Nanobeschichtung und Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit, G1/4 Aquacomputer aqualis PRO mit Nanobeschichtung und Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit, G1/4 45319
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagrafx GTX 680 G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagrafx GTX 680 G1/4 12560
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/775, G1/4 10378

Wenn da was so einfach kaputt geht bekomm ich die Krise 

OT: biste der Grinsemann ausm HWL ?


----------



## efdev (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lustiges thema und mein beileid zum kühler aber wo bekommt man echt glas agb´s?


----------



## zockerlein (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

beim Glaser


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



efdev schrieb:


> wo bekommt man echt glas agb´s?


 
Die Aquacomputer Aqualis besitzen statt Plexiglas Borosilikatglas.


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Naja gibt zum Glückersatzdeckel 
Der Aqualis hat Borosilikatglas, daraus sind auch die sachen für Chemiekram also Reagenzgläser und so. Recht Temperatur und Chemikalienunempfindlich und auch net so leicht verkratzbar wie billig Plexi


----------



## efdev (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nice ich glaub ich brauch nen neuen agb


----------



## Zaunei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, dachte mir bevor ich 2 mal irgentwas kauf kauf ich leiber einmal richtig


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Zaunei schrieb:


> Hab kein Bock mehr aus billig Plexi. Mayem is geil, aber ich hab angst vor dem Zeug  Keine Lust alles zu reinigen da ich in nächster Zeit viel umbaue.
> EK Collant werd ich mal benutzen



Angst vor Mayhem und dann die EK Saubrühe reinkippen??? 1-3 Tropfen reichen eig aus ums Wasser farbig zu bekommen. 

UV Zusätze legen dann noch ne Schüppe Dreck hinzu...

Und ja für deine Bastelphase kannste auch G48 nehmen. Genauso könntest du auch einfach das Wasser auffangen und wiederverwenden...


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiso was is mit dem EK Kram ?
Welche zusätze würdest du nehmen ?


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte auch erst das EK wegen seiner Farbe nehmen. Aber dann hab ich nicht so erfreuliche Bilder von Kühlern die mit EK betrieben wurden gesehen. Irgendwie kommt es zwar auf viele Faktoren an (mag sicher Leute geben die haben damit kein Problem), aber im Moment mache ich eh eher einen Bogen um EK (Billig Plexi und teils fragwürdige Design).

Immer gut ist wohl das Inno Protect. Ich habe im Moment das transparente AC Double Protect drin. Per Mayhem Dye kann man mit wenigen Tropfen schon eine schöne Farbe erzielen!


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde mich auch interessieren was mit dem EK Zeug ist. Habe nichts mitbekommen das es "schlecht" wäre. Im Gegenteil. Bislang ist mein Stand: Es gibt keine Schlauchverfärbungen und/oder Ablagerungen in Kühlern oder am Plexi. Keine Plexizerstörung und hat sogar noch deutlich schöneren Farbton als DP Ultra.
Wenn ich jetzt neu kaufen wollte, dann das EK weil ich nichts negatives drüber gelesen hatte. Auch im anderen Forum ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Umschwenken auf andere Wässerchen dachte ich waren wegen Experimentierlust.

Dann bitte ich mal um Aufklärung was das EK Zeug anbelangt. Wenn zerstörte Plexiteile dabei sind wäre Bildmaterial sehr hilfreich. Ich würde das dann in meinem Thread (den ich hier im Forum auch mal erstellen könnte^^) 

verwenden wollen, damit andere auch hier gewarnt werden.


MFG Grinse


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Generell gilt: Je mehr Farbe drin, desto mehr Farbpartikel die verschmutzen können. Ergo jede Farbe verschmutzt deinen Kreislauf.

Wegen Bildern von dreckigen Kühlern musste mal googeln, ich weiß nichtmehr wo ich's her hatte. Bin aber nicht ohne Grund umgeschwenkt. Und wiegesagt: eine allgültige Formel gibt es nicht, wann und wie der Kreislauf verschmutzt. Definitiv ist nur, Mayhem nicht mit Tygon verwenden, davor warnt Mayhem selber.

Was die kaputten AGBs angeht, gibt's ein Thread im Luxx, einfachen suchen, das verlinken mit dem Handy ist mir grad zu mühselig, Sorry. Betroffen waren vorallem billig AGBs, darunter auch EK. Was meinst du warum diese AGBs aus dem Sortiment großer Shops geflogen sind? Und warum viele zu teureren AGBs greifen?

Gruß


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessant, alle kennen meinen Thread, dennoch kommt kein neues Futter welches ich verwenden könnte.
Da so selten dort gepostet wird verschwindet der immer im Nirvana. Die Sache mit dem Plexi tempern ist auch eine sehr interessante Sache. Ich überlege den Thread neu aufzumöbeln, bin mir aber noch nicht klar wie, da der Schwerpunkt immo ja auf den AGBs liegt. Mit einer Umbenennung könnte ich das generell auf Plexi-Wasserzusatzkompatibilität umlenken.


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Die Plexiproblematik liegt wohl weniger am Wasserzusatz, sondern mehr an der schlechten Verarbeitung des "Plexiglases". 

Sind daher eig. zwei verschiedene Thematiken: Wasserzusätze in Verbindung mit Schlauch (dazu gibt's bereits einen Sammler) und halt das AGB Plexi Problem. 

Stoff kann ich dir nicht liefern, ich kaufe nicht unter Bitspower AGB Qualität. Die stellt so für mich das Minimum dar. Mein gewünschter FrozenQ will einfach nicht lieferbar sein


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Die Plexiproblematik liegt wohl weniger am Wasserzusatz, sondern mehr an der schlechten Verarbeitung des "Plexiglases".


Die Kombination macht´s . Schlecht verarbeitetes Plexiglas (ungetempert) plus Wasserzusatz mit leichtflüchtigen Anteilen (insb. Spuren von Ethanol) und du hast beste Chancen auf Risse im AB. Es reicht auch wenn man sie mit Glasreiniger putzt (enthält Ethanol). Wäre es anders würden die ABs auch reißen, wenn sie trocken im Lager liegen . 

Das Thema wurde aber schon x-mal durchgekaut und es gibt nur wenige Fälle, die so nicht erklärbar waren.

Edit: 
Wer sagt dir btw etwas über die Bearbeitung von Bitspower oder FrozenQ ABs? Tempern die neuerdings? Würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern. Der einzige Hersteller der das richtig gemacht hat war Watercool, aber die bieten keine neuen Plexi-ABs mehr an. Inno ist vor vielen Jahren auf einen teureren aber weniger anfällig Werkstoff umgestiegen (Trogamid - eine PA-Sorte) und AquaComputer setzt mit den Aqualis-ABs gleich auf Borsilikatglas. EK hat bei der neuesten Serie die Gewinde komplett aus dem Angriffsbereich genommen - das sollte auch funktionieren. Bei FrozenQ ist es ähnlich.
Alle anderen nutzen bei Röhren-ABs meines Wissens nach wie 0815-Plexi und tempern nicht nach der Bearbeitung. Auch von Bitspower habe ich bisher nichts gegenteiliges gehört, aber bisher mich eines besseren falls es nicht so ist. Rein konstruktiv sind die genauso schlecht wie die meisten andern Billig-ABs.


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hättest du den Thread dann auch gelesen, hättest du auch gesehen das es auch Marken trifft die vermeindlich hohe Plexiqualität vermuten lassen. Ob BP, FrozenQ, Koolance o.ä.
Es hat auch einen Grund gehabt den Thread zu erstellen. Ich selbst nutzte Koolance, die auch immer für gute Plexiqualität standen.


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Kombination macht´s . [...] Wäre es anders würden die ABs auch reißen, wenn sie trocken im Lager liegen .



Stimmt, das hab ich natürlich zu einfach dargestellt. Oft hat man vorallem nach "Schönputzen" der AGBs davon gelesen. Oder nach nicht all zu sanften Handling.

@Grinsemann
Okay, ich hab den Anfang eigentlich verfolgt und davon nichts gelesen. Aber wenn ich nen FrozenQ kaputt kriegen will, ist das mit irgendwelchen Alkoholgemischen (Putzen) nicht schwer. Aber ich lese später nochmal nach!

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost, der Apfel wars und ich kann's nicht ändern :-/

Edit 2: Ich hab nur gesammeltes Wissen anderer User (vorallem derjenigen aus dem Luxx denen viele Teile durch ihre Hände gehen). Genau wissen kann ich es daher nicht, da hast du recht.
AC geht mit dem Borosilikatglas einen guten Weg. Leider sind diese ABs unglaublich dick und hässlich...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> EK hat bei der neuesten Serie die Gewinde komplett aus dem Angriffsbereich genommen - das sollte auch funktionieren.


 
Das heißt, diese AGB's sollten keinerlei Probleme mit ihrem Plexiglas machen?

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 400 Reservoir


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> .Definitiv ist nur, Mayhem nicht mit Tygon verwenden, davor warnt Mayhem selber.


Puuh Gott sei Dank haste das mit Mayem und Tygon gesagt ! Hätte die kombi nämlich genommen :/ Dann verkauf ich die Glitzerbrühe lieber an jemanden der damit was anfangen kann 
Also was für Wasser würdet ihr nehmen ?


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno Protect oder AC Double Protect + Farbzusatz ?
Welche sind da zu empfehlen ?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DieMangoKiwi: 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man damit Spannungsriss-Probleme bekommt ist jedenfalls erheblich geringer als bei allen Plexiglas-Röhren ABs die Innengewinde mit Medienkontakt besitzen (was auf die meisten billigen Modelle versch. Anbieter zutriftt). Das ist bei dieser Bauweise nahezu ausgeschlossen. Ich würde da jedenfalls ähnlich bedenkenlos zugreifen, wie bei einem Echtglas-AB.
Wichtig bei Plexiglasteilen im Wakü-Bereich ist grundsätzlich: Möglichst keine maschinell nachberarbeiteten Flächen in Medienkontakt - dann kann nicht viel passieren. Die glatten Flächen wie sie aus dem Extruder kommen sind hingen kaum ein Problem (es sei denn sie wären verkratzt).

Edit:


Zaunei schrieb:


> Inno Protect oder AC Double Protect + Farbzusatz ?
> Welche sind da zu empfehlen ?


 
Keine! . Aber wenn es dir ganz dringendes Bedürfnis ist, unbedingt irgendwelche Farbe im Wasser zu haben, solltest du egal bei welchem Färbemittel erst mal einen Langzeittest außerhalb des Kreislaufs mit deinen Schläuchen, vllt. noch etwas Plexiglas und weiteren Materialien die in deiner Wakü vorkommen machen. Dazu einfach ein gründlich gereinigtes Einmachglas mit der Fertigmischung deiner Wahl befüllen, das zu testende Färbemittel bis zum Erreichen des gewünschten Farbtons hinzugeben (Dosierung notieren) und ein Stück Schlauch sowie evtl. weitere Materialen, die in deinem Kreislauf vorkommen dazugeben. Dann das Glas fest und luftdicht verschließen. Nach ein paar Monaten schaust du dir dann an wie der Schlauch und die anderen Teile aussehen und kannst einschätzen, wie stark die Verfärbungen und Trübungen auch im Kreislauf sein werden. 
Was z.B. bei mir ganz gut funktionierte war G48 mit Nachfülltinten für Tintenstrahldrucker (auch mit gemischten Farben) gefärbt. Die graublaue Grundfarbe des G48 wir dabei problemlos übertüncht). Rot, grün und (richtig) blau waren möglich. Nur schwarze Tinte funktionierte auf Dauer nicht. Das soll aber keinesfalls als allgemeingültige Empfehlung angesehen werden, denn es gibt unterschiedliche Tinten und mit anderen Schläuchen sieht es evtl. auch schon wieder anders aus....
Wenn du so etwas probieren willst - mache den Test, wie oben beschrieben . Ansonsten gehst du halt das Risiko ein dir den Kreislauf zu versauen.


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du mit Medienkontakt ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Also was für Wasser würdet ihr nehmen ?


 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - AT-Protect-Clear 1000ml EOL Aquatuning AT-Protect-Clear 1000ml 30024
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Dye Deep Blue 10ml Mayhems Dye Deep Blue 15ml 30181


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und die machen keine Problme mit Tygon ? Sind nur die Partikel Mayhems ?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Medienkontakt ?


 
Dass das Kühlmittel mit bearbeiteten Flächen, insbesondere mit den Gewinden, in Kontakt kommt . Das sollte vorzugsweise nicht der Fall sein, ist aber bei den meisten Röhren AB´s leider üblich und mitunter deshalb kommt es da sehr oft zu Problemen. 

Bei den neuen EK-ABs ist das aber nicht der Fall, weil die Röhren Außengewinde statt Innengewinde haben und die Dichtung an der Strinfläche sitzt. Wenn man´s ganz genau nimmt, müsste man da eigentlich auch die Strinflächen, die auf die Dichtung Drücken noch polieren aber da gibt´s keine solchen Spannungsüberhöhungen wie am Gewindegrund. Wegen der Stirnflächen hätte ich daher keine Bedenken.

Edit:
Tygon wird in der Regel auch ohne Zusätze recht schnell trüb, weil er vor Weichmachern strotzt. Mit etwas Glück ist er aber vllt. sogar ein Jahr lang ganz ansehnlich. Beim mir wurde sowohl in Aqua dest. pur als auch mit diversen Korrosionsschutzzusätzen aber immer schon nach einem halben Jahr sichtbar trüber. Naja - das Problem hab ich ja dank Kupferverrohrung heute nicht mehr  

Wenn du aber sowieso vor hast Farbe ins Wasser zu schütten, brauchst du keine superklaren Schläuche wie Tygons. Nimm lieber welche mit etwas weniger Weichmacheranteil, die trüben in der Regel nicht so schnell ein und man sieht den Unterschied vor allem nicht so stark wie bei Tygon. Schläuche die überhaupt nicht trübe werden gibt eigentlich nicht - ist bei farbigem Wasser aber eh egal...


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Zaunei schrieb:


> Und die machen keine Problme mit Tygon ? Sind nur die Partikel Mayhems ?



Ich glaub das betrifft auch die Dyes. Lies am Besten bei Mayhem nach, die haben das irgendwo angegeben.


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK und was is sonst so gut zum färben ?


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Hab selber nochmal gelesen. Mayhem warnt bei Pastel Farben in Zusammenhang mit Tygon.

Die Dyes werden mit Inno Protect empfohlen.

Färben generell ist nicht gut  Ich hab AC DP mit Mayhem Deep Blue und nach 1Monat noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh ok. Und was ist noch gut zum färben ?


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du blau brauchst nimm einfach wasser und g48 das ist meistens blau und macht eine schöne farbe


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja werd ich fürn Anfang auch nehmen 
Aber sonst ? Was habt ihr denn alles drinne ?


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich selber benutz grad nur wasser ohne zusätze hatte mich dann halt für farbige schläuche entschieden statt farbiges wasser


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Korresionsschutz ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn man nur Kupfer hat, ist das nicht so wichtig. 
Wenn man noch andere Metalle im Kreislauf hat, werden die nicht so edlen ziemlich schnell korrodieren. 

Ich benutze auch nur destilliertes Wasser ohne jegliche Zusätze. Dafür dann farbige Schläuche. 
Hab damit bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

$Hab halt noch 3m 16/10er transperenten Tygon und 2m Primochill transperent 
Mal sehn ^^ Aber das Mayem verkauf ich dann aufjedenfall mal an jemanden der das nutzen kann  
Ist ja nciht schlimm das Zeug ^^
Was benutzt ihr für schlauchmarken ?


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

master cleer sind im retail package recht günstig und gut


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Farbe ?


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

grün genauer gesagt die hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Green 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Green 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 58015


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste mal n Bildchen von deinem sys  ?


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sry hab grad keins und hab auch keine gute kamera damit man was erkennt aber es gibt nen wakü bilderthread guck da mal durch da sind richtig geile bilde drin


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin voll auf den Aqualis gespannt


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Nicht so mein Fall... wenn er doch ne 50/60er Röhre hätte und schöne saubere Kappen ohne Schnick Schnack drin...


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich nutze Primochill 16/10er mit 16/10er Schraubies. Schlauch habe ich in klar und schwarz da.
16/11 Tygon in klar auf 13er Tüllen. Schwarz ist der auch recht sexy.
Alle 4 sehen gut aus.
Ich nutze noch DP Ultra. Der Tygon zeigt sich noch unbeeindruckt. Bin gespannt wie lange noch. Beim schwarzen ists wohl unauffällig.
Den schwarzen Tygon habe ich noch nicht verbaut, da ich das rote immo lieber zum Vorschein bringen wollte.
Aktuelle Pics habe ich keine gemacht. Sieht mit GPUs @ air iwie ******* aus. Mal sehen wann Titan Einzug erhält. Mit Karten @ Wakü gibts dann wieder Bilder


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> bin voll auf den Aqualis gespannt


 
Ich hoffe auf Bilder vom Aqualis. Auch im befüllten Zustand.

Die Höhe von 19cm sind perfekt. 15cm sind mager, 25cm zu lang.


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja für irgentwas muss ich meine DSLR ja gut sein  Aber nicht zu viel erwarten kann noch nicht soo gut mit umgehen 
Aber wird gemacht  Auch videos denk ich mal. Hab selbst noch nie den Wassersäuleneneffekt und die Nanobeschichtung gesehn.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Hab selbst noch nie den Wassersäuleneneffekt und die Nanobeschichtung gesehn.


 
Ich frage mich auch, was das für ein Metallstück am Boden des Aqualis ECO sein soll. Kann dieses demontiert werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaunei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht wegen der Strömung oder so.


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Aqualis würde mich auch reizen 
Ich bringe jetzt erstmal die Titangeschichte hinter mich und dann wird wieder für Wakü gespart.
Mit dem Lund bin ich ja eigendlich zufrieden, aber wenn nicht in gesunden Abständen was neues im System steckt wird die Kiste langweilig.
Ebenso mein Case. Ich wollte eigendlich meins abgeben und ein v2120x nehmen. Da mir die GPUs aber jetzt wichtiger sind...
Zerschlägt sich die Titanaktion durch unvorhersehbaren Mist seitens NV gibts ein neues Case und ein fettes Waküupgrade. 
Alles zusammen lässt sich nicht mal eben finanzieren. Frau und Bälger wollen ja noch was zum kauen haben^^


----------



## godfather22 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Titan ?


 
Die Supergrafikkarte, die Nvidia laut gerüchten auf den Markt bringen wird und mehr Leistung hat als eine GTX690


----------



## Kurry (2. Februar 2013)

Neues Nvidia Label für kommende Highendkarte


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Graka von nVidia . Hat nichts mit Titan zu tun - ist nur ein neuer Name. 
Edit: too late... 

Die Edelstahllasche im Aqualis Eco dient dazu die Strömung so zu lenken, dass die Entlüftung verbessert wird (kein Plätschern), wenn dieser Anschluss als genutzt wird.


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man muß nicht alles glauben was im Netz rumschwirrt. Ich glaube aber schon das es ne Steigerung gegenüber der GTX680 um 60% geben könnte und mit 6GB VRAM und entsprechend hoher Bandbreite genau das ist was ich derzeit brauche und das im SLI .  Für zu dem vermeindlichen Preis von 750-800,- Lappensollte sie dann aber auch mindestens die Leistung bringen. Ich bin auf die Kühler gespannt


----------



## noname1997 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Blech im Aqualis ist ein sogenanntes Prallblech und wird nur dann verwendet, wenn man nicht den Wassersäuleneffekt "verwendet". Das Prallblech ist natürlich zur Strömungsoptimierung, damit sich keine Strudel bilden und damit keine Luft aus dem AGB gezogen wird.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



noname1997 schrieb:


> Das Blech im Aqualis ist ein sogenanntes Prallblech und wird nur dann verwendet, wenn man nicht den Wassersäuleneffekt "verwendet".


 
Ist es dann möglich, das Blech bei Nutzung des Wassersäuleneffektes zu demontieren?


----------



## noname1997 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das funktioniert, allerdings wird dann glaube ich (oder man sollte zumindest) so eine Plexischeibe installieren. Hier mal eine sehr ausführliche Artikelbeschreibung mit Bildern


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt einem die Nanobeschichtung am Aqualis eigentlich irgendwelche Vorteile, außer dass das Wasser abperlt?


----------



## Zaunei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird denk ich nicht beschlagen


----------



## santos (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ausser das Wasser abperlt? Das sollte eigentlich schon der Vorteil zum normalen Glas sein. Farbe, leicht grünlich, aber ist die Beschichtung effektiv? Nein, kann man sich sparen bringt nix.


----------



## Zaunei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja irgentwas müsste es doch bringen :/


----------



## zockerlein (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, Geld für den Hersteller...


----------



## efdev (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat irgendjemand von euch schon mal probiert einen radiator nur aus kupferrohren zu bauen? 
falls ja könntet ihr schildern wie das ganze von der kühlleistung her ist und ob das recht simpel machbar oder viel aufwand ist.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs noch nicht gemacht, aber nur Rohre hat nicht all zu viel Fläche -> schlechte Leistung. (allerdings sehr gut für passiven Betrieb geeignet)
Bei nur Rohren ist es nicht so schwer. Einige meter Frischwasserrohr, ein paar 90 Grad Winkel das ganze Löten und am Anfang und Ende einen Stopfen mit G1/4" Gewinde in der Mitte)

Wenn du noch selbst Lamellen anlöten möchtest, ist das sehr viel Arbeit und die Leistung liegt immer noch unter käuflichen Radis.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles in einer Wakü bis auf die Pumpe, die Schläuche und die Radiatoren kann man problemlos und mit relativ überschaubarem Aufwand selber bauen. Eigenbau-Radiatoren sind aber zumindest in klassischer Bauweise (also Rohr- oder Netztradi) sehr aufwändig. Zudem ist es da schwer an kommerzielle ran zu kommen. Wenn man ähnliche Leistungen erreichen wollte, müsste man erheblich in entsprechende Vorrichtungen investieren und einen vernünftigen Maschinenpark sollte man auch zur Verfügung haben. 

Es gibt zwar alternative Bauformen für Radiatoren, die auch im Eigenbau zu realisieren sind, aber diese können bei gleichem Volumen nicht mit kommerziellen Radiatoren mithalten.


----------



## efdev (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut hab mir gerade die preise angeschaut da ist es billiger einfach nen nova 1080 zu nehmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



efdev schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand von euch schon mal probiert einen radiator nur aus kupferrohren zu bauen?
> falls ja könntet ihr schildern wie das ganze von der kühlleistung her ist und ob das recht simpel machbar oder viel aufwand ist.


 
Früher gabs Leute, die das gemacht haben (meist als einfache Spirale). Aber Kupferrohr ist einfach zu teuer pro cm² Oberfläche, als dass sich das lohnen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal: Hat hier jemand die Abmessungen der Bodenplatte einer Eheim1046/Aquastream zur Hand?


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (4. Februar 2013)

Da schließ ich mich mal an ^^


----------



## ConCAD (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal eben bei der Aquastream nachgemessen: Länge 71mm, Breite 75mm.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (4. Februar 2013)

Dankeeee


----------



## Jesse21 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also Leute da das hier zum quatschen ist.... vorweg ich habe kaum Ahnung von Wasserkühlungen habe jedoch einige Fragen, und bevor einer Postet ich soll mich das...das ... und das durchlesen, kann ich nur sagen bereits geschehen...#
meine erste frage ist die Schläuche werden immer mit zB 1/4 angegeben wofür steht das ?
dann habe ich gesehen das viele Wasserkühlungssockel (Keine Ahnung wies heißt meine das hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,156,1366,2011 - Black Edition Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Black Edition 10401 ) sehr viele Sockel unterstützen, wenn ich jetzt zB den oben erwähnten kaufe is der auch auf 1150 machbar =? oder muss ich einen neuen kaufen ?
zuletzt ist es egal wieviel Fördermenge eine Pumpe hat ?

MfG Jesse

PS: Ich hoffe ihr macht mich nicht sofort runter, und ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier eine Lektüre für Einsteiger. (recht umpfangreich, aber echt gut  )

Mit dem 1/4 meint man das G1/4" Gewinde, mit dem Anschlüsse in die verschiedenen Komponenten geschraubt werden.


----------



## Jesse21 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke 
aber könntet ihr einmal eure Meinung zu dieser Pumpe äußern 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro AGB Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro AGB 49116

danke


----------



## zockerlein (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey, bis vor kurzem hatte ich die Pumpe noch im System (allerdings mit dem kleinen Plexi-Top, da ich vom großen nicht viel gutes (Verarbeitungsmängel an Schraublöchern etc. ) gelesen habe).
Von der Leistung her ist die wirklich nicht schlecht, sie ist fast nicht aus dem case herauszuhören, wenn man sie mit ca. 10-11V laufen lässt  
dazu ist sie auch noch sehr kompakt und einfach zu verbauen... Ich kann sie eigentlich nur empfehlen


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, ich wollt nur mal eben fragen welche Radiatorengröße für einen übertakteten i7 3770K und eine übertaktete 7970 sinnvoll wäre und wieviel mehr ich für eine zweite 7970 bräuchte


----------



## zockerlein (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie leise solls denn werden?

passiv wirds (außer mit 2 MoRas ) nicht gehen


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Februar 2013)

Hmm, passiv hatte ich eig. nicht vor (wollte alles intern, deshalb die Frage) Halt mit stark runtergeregelten Lüftern. 
Gibt es eigentlich auch 200mm Radiatoren? Oder lohnt sich das aufgrund des geringen statischen Drucks von 200mm Lüftern nicht?


----------



## zockerlein (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 1x200mm

was könntest du denn alles verbauen?


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Februar 2013)

Also im Deckel 2x200mm (ob die Lüfter dann noch passen weiß ich grad nicht) oder 1x360mm evtl. 1x480mm und in der Front nochmal nen 200/230er bez. 240er, denke ich.


----------



## Kurry (4. Februar 2013)

Für CPU und GPU mind. 480er. Für harten OC oder noch mehr Komponenten gilt: je mehr Fläche desto leiser (subjektiv) wird es. Also hau rein, was reingeht.

Radiatoren aber nie passiv betreiben, dazu sind die nicht ausgelegt (bzw. spezielle passivradiatoren einfach zu schwach).


----------



## Dark-Blood (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, 
mal ne kurze Frage: 
Gibts so n Packet: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 15m (50ft) "Boxed" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 15m (50ft) "Boxed" 58042 
auch für die nur transparenten? 
Ich bin glaub zu blöd eins zu finden, seh nur farbige mit uv ... 

Und wie sin die Masterkleer gegen die Clearflex? 

Hab aktuell die Tygon drin und selbst die werden matt ... also gehts eigentlich nur um den Radius den se bringen


----------



## Zaunei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 58027 halt net 15m


----------



## Dark-Blood (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 58027 halt net 15m


 
Joa aber das kostet mich dann ordentlich mehr als der UV-aktive ... nur hab ich damit keine guten Erfahrungen ^^


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@coldhardt: Triple aufwärts würd ich mal sagen. Richtig lohnen tut es sich aber wohl erst bei nem 480er oder mehr.
Was "runtergeregelt" bedeutet interpretiert jeder anders. Bei 800RPM z.B. müsste der 480er alleine schon ganz gut kühlen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Februar 2013)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch, was das für ein Metallstück am Boden des Aqualis ECO sein soll. Kann dieses demontiert werden?
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=622241"/>



Erinnert mich stark an einen mixer.... Doch die frage die ich mir stelle.. Will it blend? xD


----------



## Vulnerabilus (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch, was das für ein  Metallstück am Boden des Aqualis ECO sein soll. Kann dieses demontiert  werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich denke mal, dieses Teil fungiert als sog. Anti-Cyclone: Ein Metallblech, das dazu dienst, die Strudelbildung im Ausgleichsbehälter minimieren. Diese kann sonst insbesondere bei höherer Pumpenleistung in Verbindung mit wenig restriktiven Kühlern und dementsprechend hohem Durchfluss störend stark werden und dazu führen, dass die Pumpe Luft einsaugt.


----------



## zockerlein (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht aber eigentlich doch  ganz nett aus, oder nicht? 

und wenn die Wassersäule hoch genug ist, sollte die Pumpe auch keine Luft mehr ziehen...


----------



## Zaunei (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir n paar 140er und 120er Lüfter empfehlen ? 
Sollen für Push and Pull sein ^^


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DIe NB Black Silent Pro oder Noctua NF-A14/A12. Alternativ die Bitfenix Spectre / Pro.


----------



## Zaunei (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind die Blacksilent Pro net schlechter wie die Eloop ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir n paar 140er und 120er Lüfter empfehlen ?



Noiseblocker hat aktuell sehr gute Lüfter.

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS, 120x120x25mm, 600-1500rpm, 40-100m³/h, 8-24dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Zaunei schrieb:


> Sollen für Push and Pull sein ^^



Der Aufpreis und die höhere Lautstärke zur Relation der Leistung lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2013)

Zaunei schrieb:


> sind die Blacksilent Pro net schlechter wie die Eloop ?



Du hast nach Push und Pull gefragt. Im Pull versagen die eloops auf Grund von starken Nebengeräuschen.


----------



## Zaunei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt? Hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Was habt ihr denn so?


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Blacksilent 1200rpm von Phobya und kann nichts schlechtes aktuell über sie sagen. Aktuell 7 verbaut und alle frei von Nebengeräuschen. Laufen die meiste Zeit unter 600rpm, im Idle wenn das Wasser warm geworden ist mit ~300.

Die NB sind mir dafür dass ich 7-9 brauche einfach zu teuer, dafür dass sie bisher keine Mehrleistung haben.


----------



## Zaunei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An welchen radi wie bestückt? Würdest die noch mal kaufen? Wie steuerst du die?


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2013)

Zaunei schrieb:


> An welchen radi wie bestückt? Würdest die noch mal kaufen? Wie steuerst du die?



Ich kaufe sie sogar demnächst nochmal - wiegesagt, solange ich keine negativen Erfahrungen mit denen mache gibt es kein Grund die teuren NB zu kaufen, denn leiser als still geht nicht. 

Sind an Alphacool Radiatoren 30er und 45er Dicke. Aktuell hängen die an einem PA2, welches nur den Nachteil hat, keine frei wählbare Lüfterkurve einstellen zu können. Der regelt entweder mit manuell eingestellter Drehzahl oder dynamisch nach Temperatur.


----------



## Zaunei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. Werde ich mir mal anschauen. Sonst noch Empfehlungen?


----------



## hendrosch (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
werden demnächst meine Wakü wieder aufbauen wollte diesmal aber die Optik etwas "ansehnlicher" gestalten.
Deshalb hatte ich geplant das Wasser Blau zu färben. Nun hört man nicht viel gutes über Farbzusätze und ich wollte Fragen ob es irgendeine Empfehlung gibt?
 Vor allem *Mayhems "Aurora" *Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems "Aurora" - Nebula Blue Coolant 1000ml Mayhems "Aurora" - Nebula Blue Coolant 1000ml 30220 erscheint mir sehr interessant allerdings habe ich da so ein paar Bedenken das Zeug sieht recht dickflüssig aus außerdem halte ich die Kühlleistung für Fragwürdig und wie sieht es mit Rückständen aus.
 Hat das hier vielleicht jemand im Einsatz oder weiß etwas darüber?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, nein, bloß nicht das Mayhems Aurora-Zeug. Ich hab bisher ausschließlich negative Erfahrungen gelesen. Wenn überhaupt was empfohlen wird, dann Aquacomputer DP Ultra. Ansonsten noch Lebensmittelfarbe in destilliertem Wasser + G48.


----------



## Zaunei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt in G48 Lebensmittelfarbe ?
G48 Konzentrat und 1:10-1:20 war die mischung oder ?


----------



## hendrosch (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir schon gedacht das das Zeug nicht gerade "Ideal" ist.
G48 ist doch Blau oder lieg ich da Falsch wieso dann noch Lebensmittelfarbe ist das nicht so sehr Farbig das DP Ultra ist halt weil es schon gemiscgt ist recht teuer und wenn ich noch meinen Rest Ip und dest. Wasser dazugebe doch bestimmt zu blass. Funktioniert Lebensmittelfarbe gut und wenn ja welche ?


----------



## Zaunei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab noch rotes Aurora Zeug da. Aber mit Tygon verträgt sichs ja net so  aber ahb schon gelesen das es einige ohne Probleme auch 24/7 nutzen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von weißen Fittings? Caseking hat seit neuerem weiße Fittings von Bitspower im Sortiment. Ich hoffe, es kommen noch weitere für 13/10.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 11/8mm Anschlüsse » Bitspower Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 11/8mm - weiß
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 11/8mm Anschlüsse » Bitspower Anschluss 45 Grad 1/4 auf 11/8mm - drehbar, weiß
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Farbige Anschlüsse » Bitspower Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll, weiß, 60 Grad drehbar


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Im schlimmsten Fall hast du am Ende den Lack(danach sieht die Farbe für mich aus) im Kreislauf. Nur die Überwurfmutter zu färben wäre imo sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> G48 ist doch Blau oder lieg ich da Falsch wieso dann noch Lebensmittelfarbe


 
Weil das mit dem Wasser gemischt kaum noch blau ist. Da ist dann höchstens noch ein kleiner Blauschimmer, mehr nicht. Wenn du es also richtig schön blau willst, kippste tröpfpchenweise Lebensmittelfarbe dazu.


----------



## hendrosch (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt auch en bisschen rumgesucht und da wurde oft Wusitta (Lebensmittelfarbe) genannt da ist auch außer dem Farbstoff nichts drinn.
Ich denk ich nehm einfach den Rest von meinem IP und kipp dann davon (von der Farbe) nach bedarf rein.
Danke für die Tipps
Jetzt muss allerdings erstmal ein geeignetes Gehäuse her damit wird das nichts http://geizhals.de/447191


----------



## zockerlein (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst nur kreativ sein... 

meine Radis hängen auch an der Außenseite...


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch en bisschen rumgesucht und da wurde oft Wusitta (Lebensmittelfarbe) genannt da ist auch außer dem Farbstoff nichts drinn.



Also das was ich gehört habe, ist der aktuelle Stand, das Wusitta früher super oft benutzt wurde, die Mixtur aber geändert wurde und das Zeug ausflockt wie sonst was.


----------



## Zaunei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gott is der Aquais klein  Hätt mir den größer vorgestellt ^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> gott is der Aquais klein  Hätt mir den größer vorgestellt ^^


 
Fotos?


----------



## Zaunei (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werd wohl mal nen kleinen Bericht zu schreiben, gibt ja kaum was zu dem Teil.
die Tage gibts ordentliche Bilder und Videos 
Solang musste dich mit den Schnappschüssen zufrieden geben xD


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Äußerst schöne Bildqualität. Danke.

Das mit dem Bericht klingt sehr gut. Ich freue mich darauf.


----------



## Zaunei (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für irgentwas muss ja die DSLR gut sein xD
Brauch aber mal n weißen hintergrund und n paar lampen 
Und ich sollte mich mal mit dem manuellen Modus auseinander setzen, momentan nutz ich den Automatikmodus *schäm*


----------



## hendrosch (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Endlich ma richtige Bilder 
Wirklich schönes AGB.
Uhh der Automatik Modus Ich würd fürn Anfang mal A empfehlen da kann man die Blende,ISO Zahl und so einstellen und die Karmera nimmt Automatisch die richtige Belichtungszeit


----------



## zockerlein (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*fremdschäm*

ne, is doch gar nicht schlecht 

#aber ich weiß echt nicht, warum man bereit sein sollte, so viel Geld dafür auszugeben


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, er ist aus Glas.


Aber allein das rechtfertigt nicht den Preis.


----------



## hendrosch (8. Februar 2013)

Frag ich mal blöd: Was kostet der überhaupt?


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die XT-Variante kostet bis zu 100€.
Die Pro-Varianten bis zu 80€
Und die Eco-Variante bis zu 70€.


----------



## Kurry (8. Februar 2013)

Du bist aber ein schlechter Verkäufer :

Der Aqualis fängt ab 49€ an in der 19cm langen Version ohne Schnickschnack. Dafür dass er aus Glas ist, ist das gar nicht so teuer. Leider gibt's den nur mit unterschiedlich großen Endkappen und ich weiß noch nicht ob man den umgedreht einsetzen kann. Also Hopp Zaunei, dein Bericht


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaja, ich bin nicht so der Verkäufer. ^^

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Koolance Byo? Ist der gut?


----------



## Zaunei (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> *fremdschäm*
> 
> ne, is doch gar nicht schlecht
> 
> #aber ich weiß echt nicht, warum man bereit sein sollte, so viel Geld dafür auszugeben


 
Naja ein guter Plexiglas AGB is auch net günstiger. Und günstige plexis sind blöd


----------



## Zaunei (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Du bist aber ein schlechter Verkäufer :
> 
> Der Aqualis fängt ab 49€ an in der 19cm langen Version ohne Schnickschnack. Dafür dass er aus Glas ist, ist das gar nicht so teuer. Leider gibt's den nur mit unterschiedlich großen Endkappen und ich weiß noch nicht ob man den umgedreht einsetzen kann. Also Hopp Zaunei, dein Bericht


 
Was meint ihr denn alle mit umgedreht?


----------



## Kurry (8. Februar 2013)

Um 180Grad gedreht und oben unten je 1 Schlauch abgeschlossen würde mich interessieren ob das geht...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar geht das, solange oben der Einlass ist.  Aber das plätschert ziemlich gut und je niedriger der Wasserpegel ist, desto heftiger plätschert es. Nix gut.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer auf nen Zimmerbrunnen steht


----------



## zockerlein (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann ja innen noch ein Rohr reinmachen, oder?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup. Aber dann muss das Röhrchen ins Wasser ragen.


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sacht man leute bin ich zu dumm oder is das case blöd oder die Halterung vom Aqualis  ?
Wie befestigt man das im Case ? Hab ein NZXT 810.


----------



## zockerlein (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja logisch 

wie wäre es mit Bohrer + Schrauben


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dachte die Teile sind für irgentwelche mounting holes ?


----------



## Kurry (9. Februar 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Klar geht das, solange oben der Einlass ist.  Aber das plätschert ziemlich gut und je niedriger der Wasserpegel ist, desto heftiger plätschert es. Nix gut.



Naja kann der Einlass oben überhaupt als Auslass dienen, ich dachte der wär für'n Springbrunnen, oder was genau Verbindet diese Stange da drin???

@Zaunei was für mounting holes?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In die Stange kannste ne Kaltlichtkathode reinschmeißen, damit das Ding von innen heraus leuchtet. Alternativ lässt sich der obere Anschluss mit nem Fillport verbinden, den man dann im Gehäusedeckel versengt. Dann kann man die WaKü leichter befüllen. Aber als Einlass oder gar Auslass () sind die nicht gedacht.


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte heut keine Zeit für den Aqualis wo es noch hell war für Fotos. Morgen werd ich denk ich ma anfangen.
Naja für größere MBs etc. so wie beim Foto bloß 1-2 mm näher beisammen 
Wenn ich das Blech gerade biege dann würds sogar an den HDD Käfig passen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der hier eigentlich halbwegs brauchbar? Weil der ist ja echt Schrottbillig.


----------



## lunar19 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich, mit einer Wasserkühlung diese Werte zu erreichen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnell mal im Zimmer gelüftet und 16,25 als Durchschnittswert? Sind meine Sensoren kaputt oder ist das wirklich möglich?

Gruß lunar


----------



## Dark-Blood (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist es möglich, mit einer Wasserkühlung diese Werte zu erreichen?
> 
> ...


 
Den Sensoren kannst da nicht vertrauen, die sind nur auf die ca. 100 ° (dann wenn deine CPU sich runter taktet oder der pc aus geht) 
geeicht. Um so weiter weg um so mehr ists einfach nur n Richtwert


----------



## zockerlein (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber ja, im IDLE siehts bei mir auch so aus... 

Ich frag mich immer, was bei einem AGB schlecht sein kann...
Wenn er dicht ist, ist er gut


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt viele die sind nicht getempert. Dann können die schnell reißen. Also muss ich echt bohren um den zu befestigen?


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Februar 2013)

Anzeichnen, bohren, M3/m4 Schrauben und Müttern und gut ist. Ist doch kein Riesen Ding


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

Entweder du findest Löcher oder du musst welche machen. Je nach Oberfläche könnte vielleicht noch Powerstrips halten, ist aber nicht unbedingt schön.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie andernort´s schon gesagt - es gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten. Du musst nicht unbedingt bohren. 

Magent-Halterung kommt natürlich nur in Frage wenn das Gehäuse aus Stahlblech ist, aber mit ein bisschen Bastelei kriegt man auch in jedem Alu-Gehäuse eine Lösung hin die ohne zusätzliche Löscher im Gehäuse auskommt.


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dachte der passt immer in irgendwelche Löcher 
Also habt ihr auch gebohrt?
Oder wie habt ihr das bei euch gemacht?


----------



## zockerlein (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab alles gebohrt


----------



## Kurry (9. Februar 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> In die Stange kannste ne Kaltlichtkathode reinschmeißen, damit das Ding von innen heraus leuchtet.



In der Metallstange ne Kathode?! Durch die sieht man was? 




Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Alternativ lässt sich der obere Anschluss mit nem Fillport verbinden, den man dann im Gehäusedeckel versengt. Dann kann man die WaKü leichter befüllen. Aber als Einlass oder gar Auslass () sind die nicht gedacht.



Okay, das bestätigt mein Verdacht, dass der Aqualis ziemlich nutzlos ist (für mich und sicher andere auch), weil ich bei mir Eingang oben und unten Ausgang habe.

Kann man den ganzen Krempel im Aqualis nicht irgendwie entfernen und von innen Tüllen oder sowas in den Boden drehen, um den Wasserstahl unter die Wasseroberfläche zu bekommen (wenn er um 180Grad gedreht ist)?


@Zaunei: Nu bohr halt, das solltest du wohl hinbekommen  Ich musste auch bohren, wie sicherlich die meisten um den AGB dahin zu bekommen wo er hin soll


----------



## Uter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ist der hier eigentlich halbwegs brauchbar? Weil der ist ja echt Schrottbillig.


 Das ist ein ganz normaler AGB. Schrottbillig finde ich ihn vom Preis auch nicht, wenn man die Materialkosten bedenkt, dann ist er fast überteuert, aber die anderen kosten eben noch mehr. 



lunar19 schrieb:


> Schnell mal im Zimmer gelüftet und 16,25 als Durchschnittswert? Sind meine Sensoren kaputt oder ist das wirklich möglich?


 Wenn du im Zimmer ~ 10°C hast, dann ist das möglich. 
Im Ernst: Ignorier die angezeigten Werte einfach.



zockerlein schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer, was bei einem AGB schlecht sein kann...
> Wenn er dicht ist, ist er gut


 Dazu kommt natürlich noch die Optik und in manchen AGBs kann es zu Strudeln kommen, wenn man einen zu hohen Durchfluss hat. 



Zaunei schrieb:


> Ok dachte der passt immer in irgendwelche Löcher


 Welche Löcher haben denn alle Gehäuse, um die genug Platz ist? Da könnten i.d.R. nur die Festplattenkäfige in Frage kommen, aber die unterscheiden sich auch bei fast jedem Hersteller. 
Generell gilt: Wenn du eine Wakü willst, dann solltest du keine Angst vor einer Bohrmaschine haben.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Generell gilt: Wenn du eine Wakü willst, dann solltest du keine Angst vor einer Bohrmaschine haben.



Oder ein bisschen Einfallsreichtum zeigen und dir ne andern Lösung ausdenken, bei der du z. B. nicht bohren musst .
Eine gängige Möglichkeit ist z.B. die Nutzung von Löchern in den Laufwerksschächten um ein Blech anzuschrauben auf das man dann die Halterungen für den AB schraubt. So bleibt das Gehäuse unangetastet. Wenn du allgemein nicht bohren willst, bleiben noch diverse möglichkeiten mit Magneten, Verklebungen, Eigenbau-Halterungen zum auf den Boden stellen etc.

Manchmal hat man echt das Gefühl das Phantasie und Improvisationskunst heute zu den aussterbenden Fähigkeiten zählen.


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok werden mal schauen wenn ich heim komme. Muss am Deckel auch noch n bisschen was anpassen das der 420er passt.


----------



## santos (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn Du Dir das CosmosII Gehäuse anschaffst, dann brauchst nicht bohren, da sind Löcher genug.


----------



## Uter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn du allgemein nicht bohren willst, bleiben noch diverse möglichkeiten mit Magneten, Verklebungen, Eigenbau-Halterungen zum auf den Boden stellen etc.


 Mit dem Bohren meinte ich auch basteln. Auch mit einer eigenen Halterung muss man nunmal meist bohren. Mit Magneten wär ich bei einem so schweren AGB vorsichtig (zumindest wenn man den Rechner häufiger transportiert - dann fällt auch auf den Boden stellen raus).


----------



## zockerlein (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kabelbinder um den AGB... Stilvoll


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> wenn Du Dir das CosmosII Gehäuse anschaffst, dann brauchst nicht bohren, da sind Löcher genug.


 
Was für Löcher haste da genutzt?


----------



## santos (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn Du mein Bild meinst, wirst Du beim Einbau Deines Aqualis feststellen, dass da was fehlt. Und dann wirst Du außerdem feststellen, das der angebliche Kabelbinder, gar keiner ist


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde mich erst mal um Fotos und so zu Aqualis kümmern und wenn die fertig schau ich mal wie i h den befestige


----------



## santos (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die in der Rückwand, einige haben sogar Gewinde und wenn Du den HDD-Käfig nicht brauchst, kannste den Aqualis auch an der der Seite einsetzen, die hat noch mehr Bohrungen.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Mit dem Bohren meinte ich auch basteln. Auch mit einer eigenen Halterung muss man nunmal meist bohren. Mit Magneten wär ich bei einem so schweren AGB vorsichtig (zumindest wenn man den Rechner häufiger transportiert - dann fällt auch auf den Boden stellen raus).


 
Mit entsprechenden Magneten, hält das wie geschraubt - ist dann eher ein Problem den AB bzw. die Halterungen wieder ab zu kriegen. Zudem kann man eine Magenthalterung auch so gestalten, dass die Verbindungsstelle nicht auf Scherung belastet werden kann. Dann sollten die Magnet aber wirklich nicht zuu stark sein, sonst ist da ne nicht reversible Einmalmontage.


----------



## Uter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mit entsprechenden Magneten, hält das wie geschraubt - ist dann eher ein Problem den AB bzw. die Halterungen wieder ab zu kriegen.


Mit Nd-Fe-B-Magnete o.ä. wär ich im Rechner doch vorsichtig (wobei das natürlich wieder von dem genauen Einbauort abhängig ist). Normale "Haushaltsmagnete" wären dagegen wieder zu schwach...



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zudem kann man eine Magenthalterung auch so gestalten, dass die Verbindungsstelle nicht auf Scherung belastet werden kann. Dann sollten die Magnet aber wirklich nicht zuu stark sein, sonst ist da ne nicht reversible Einmalmontage.


 Dafür muss man dann aber auch wieder basteln und dann ist eine eigene Schraubenhalterung (wie du sie ja auch schon vorgeschlagen hast) imo die bessere, weil transportsicherere, Lösung. Wenn man eh eine Art Schiene baut, dann wär eine Sicherung durch einen federgestützen Bolzen interessant, da man so eine werkzeuglose Montage mit einer sehr stabilen Halterung kombinieren kann.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten mit ein paar Neodymmagneten direkt neben die Festplatten  .


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Mit Nd-Fe-B-Magnete o.ä. wär ich im Rechner doch vorsichtig (wobei das natürlich wieder von dem genauen Einbauort abhängig ist). Normale "Haushaltsmagnete" wären dagegen wieder zu schwach...


Es gibt im PC nichts was da fürchterlich empfindlich wäre, welbst wenn man noch Festplatten nutzt. Alles andere juckt ein konstantes Magnetfeld so oder so nicht sonderlich. Im Übrigen stecken in den Lesekopfantrieben jeder Festplatte sehr starke NdFeB-Magnete - direkt neben dem Plattenstapel ohne zusätzliche Abschirmung. Auch die Deckel vieler Laptops werden mit NdFeb-Magneten festgehalten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Am besten mit ein paar Neodymmagneten direkt neben die Festplatten  .


 
Genau das ist, wie gesagt *in *jeder Festplatte der Fall . Noch nie eine demontiert? 
Die Dinger sind deutlich stärker als das was du für ne AB-Halterung brauchst. Alte Festplatten sind btw die günstigste Quelle für starke NdFeB-Magneten .  



Uter schrieb:


> Dafür muss man dann aber auch wieder basteln und dann ist eine eigene Schraubenhalterung (wie du sie ja auch schon vorgeschlagen hast) imo die bessere, weil transportsicherere, Lösung. Wenn man eh eine Art Schiene baut, dann wär eine Sicherung durch einen federgestützen Bolzen interessant, da man so eine werkzeuglose Montage mit einer sehr stabilen Halterung kombinieren kann.


 
Kannst du das mal genauer erläutern?


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Extrem starke Neodymmagneten neben Festplatten sollten kein Problem darstellen.

PCGH hat das mal getestet und sogar wenn diese "Monster" Ding direkt auf der Platte liegt, kann man noch ohne Datenverlust schreiben und lesen.
Das Klackern, was dadurch zu hören war, hat sich aber auch nicht wirklich gesund angehört.

Wie schon geschrieben sind auch in den Festplatten welche drin. Direkt über den Scheiben. Diese sind aber nicht wirklich groß.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Direkt über den Schieben sind in Festplatten keine Permanentmagneten, sondern über und unter der Spule des Lesekopfarms. Das aber schon ganz schön große und extrem starke Teile. Kann man von Hand nicht mehr trennen wenn sie direkt in Kontakt kommen lässt. Hab leider grad keine da, um ein Foto zu machen - liegen alle in der Werkstatt.

Die Leseköpfe auf der anderen Seite des Arms, die über die Platten fliegen, enthalten aber keine Permanentmagenten .

*Edit: *
Aber mal abgesehen davon hätt ich hier auch mal ein Beispiel, für relativ starke NdFeB-Magnete die extra für die Anbringung am Gehäuse gedacht sind: Klick - oder auch diese hier (habe ich im Einsatz)
Die sind btw sehr praktisch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich hab irgendwo welche. So ca 10x10x1 mm. 
Und ja, wenn man nicht ein Messer oder so dazwischenbekommt, kriegt man die nicht mehr auseinander. 

Die, die PCGH da hatte, waren aber viel größer. 

Dachte aber, die hingen am Lesefkopf direkt über der Scheibe, kann aber auch anders gewesen sein. 
Nahe war's zumindest.


----------



## Uter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Es gibt im PC nichts was da fürchterlich empfindlich wäre, welbst wenn man noch Festplatten nutzt. Alles andere juckt ein konstantes Magnetfeld so oder so nicht sonderlich. Im Übrigen stecken in den Lesekopfantrieben jeder Festplatte sehr starke NdFeB-Magnete - direkt neben dem Plattenstapel ohne zusätzliche Abschirmung. Auch die Deckel vieler Laptops werden mit NdFeb-Magneten festgehalten.


Wenn man das Aqualis mit der mitgelieferten Halterung und Magneten direkt am Festplattenschacht montieren will, dann hat man im worst case mehr/größere/stärkere (die Hebelwirkung bei dieser Montageart ist nicht gerade klein) Magneten noch näher an den Plattern. Ob das wirklich völlig unproblematisch ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind deutlich stärker als das was du für ne AB-Halterung brauchst.


Sicher? Wenn man von einem Gewicht von knapp unter 1,4kg ausgeht und 880ml Wasser rein passen, kommt man schon auf 2,28kg. Mit Pumpe ist es noch mehr und die Halterung lässt das ganze Aqualis als Hebelarm an einem ziemlich schmalen Metallwinkel wirken. 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal genauer erläutern?


 Was genau meinst du? Warum ich eine Verschraubung bevorzugen würde oder wie genau ich mir die Halterung vorstelle?



VJoe2max schrieb:


> *Edit: *
> Aber mal abgesehen davon hätt ich hier auch mal ein Beispiel, für relativ starke NdFeB-Magnete die extra für die Anbringung am Gehäuse gedacht sind: Klick - oder auch diese hier (habe ich im Einsatz)
> Die sind btw sehr praktisch.


 Die sind aber wohl eher für den Einsatz am Gehäuse gedacht und nicht direkt am Festplattenkäfig.


----------



## Zaunei (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Aqualis geht net auf :/


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo welche. So ca 10x10x1 mm.
> Und ja, wenn man nicht ein Messer oder so dazwischenbekommt, kriegt man die nicht mehr auseinander.


 
Ich hab einen 2 Neodymmagnete im Durchmesser von 40mm und einer Höhe von 10mm. Die sind stark 
Als die beiden aneinander "klebten" konnten mein Vater und ich die nur mithilfe von 2 großen Rohrzangen voneinander trennen, mit großem Kraftaufwand.
Einer ist mir dann mal vor vier Monaten auf eine Metallpaltte geflogen ( aus der hand und unbeabsichtigt  ) und mit ordentlichem Funkenflug zersplittert. 
Der 2. hat dann vor ein paar Wochen alle Kreditkarten und Karten mit Magnetstreifen in dem Portemonnaie meiner Mutter gelöscht 
Seitdem schlummert der in einer ca. 30x30x20cm Kiste, schön mittig eingepackt, damit der nix metallisches anziehen kann.
Dieser ist das, gefunden in Bremen in der Fußgängerzone an einem Metallpfosten: NEODYM MAGNET SCHEIBE - N45 - D40-H10mm - 80KG Scheiben max. D60mm

Die gibt es auch als 750KG version und todesgefährlich  NEODYM MAGNET RAPTOR N45 120x120x20mm ca. 750KG!! SUPERSTARK 288ccm KILLERMAGNET | eBay

Und Achtung:Vorsicht: Messgeräte wie *Strom-, Gas-, und Wasserzähler* können in der Nähe des Magneten stehenbleiben! .............. ach nee, lieber nicht, etwas zu illegal  

Vom Hersteller:
Lassen Sie die Magnete NIE unachstsam Liegen. Unwissende ahnen gar nicht  welche Kräfte in diesem unscheinbaren Matallgegenstand verborgen sind!


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte nicht gleich nen neuen Thread aufmachen daher frag ich mal hier. Denkt ihr ne aquastrem XT schafft nen CPU Kühler, Graphikkarte, Mainbaord und dazu noch 2 420er Radiatoren die aber mittels Schnellkupplung angeschlossen sind und rund 2,5m weg stehen noch? Also alles in allem Weg vom letzten Bauteil (wird Mainbaordkühler sein) via Kupplung zum Radiator und zurück zum AGB von gesamt etwa 5m bei 13/11er Schlauch.

Oder bringt das die Pumpe ans Limit?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ne aquastrem XT schafft...


An der Stelle hätte ich eigentlich auch aufhören können zu lesen.
Ja sie schafft es. Wie auch sonst jede nur erdenkbare Wakü Konstruktion.

Gerade Strecken ohne Verengung fordern von der Pumpe übrigens quasi gar keine Extraleistung.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann könnt ich das quasi sogar doppelt verschlauchen... also 10m mehr Weg 

Danke, das reicht als Antwort


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn man das Aqualis mit der mitgelieferten Halterung und Magneten direkt am Festplattenschacht montieren will, dann hat man im worst case mehr/größere/stärkere (die Hebelwirkung bei dieser Montageart ist nicht gerade klein) Magneten noch näher an den Plattern. Ob das wirklich völlig unproblematisch ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.


An ordentlichen Magneten kannst du halbe Schweine an die Decke hängen, wenn´s sein muss und auch wenn du sie direkt neben die Platten setzt, sind die Magneten in der Platte immer noch näher dran.



Uter schrieb:


> Sicher? Wenn man von einem Gewicht von knapp unter 1,4kg ausgeht und 880ml Wasser rein passen, kommt man schon auf 2,28kg. Mit Pumpe ist es noch mehr und die Halterung lässt das ganze Aqualis als Hebelarm an einem ziemlich schmalen Metallwinkel wirken.


Hab´s selbst mal Testweise bei einem kleinen AB inkl. Wasserfüllung mit drei kleinen Magnetchen D=8mm T=3mm probiert: Klick
Mit ein bisschen größeren oder mehr davon kann man problemlos einen Aqualis befestigen. Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man nicht zu viel oder zu starke Magneten nimmt, weil man die Halterungen sonst womöglich kaum wieder ab kriegt. 



Uter schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du? Warum ich eine Verschraubung bevorzugen würde oder wie genau ich mir die Halterung vorstelle?


Meinte wie du dir die Halterung vorstellt. Hört sich interessant an, aber ich konnte es jetzt nich wirklich nachvollziehen, wie du das mit der Feder gemeint hast.



Uter schrieb:


> Die sind aber wohl eher für den Einsatz am Gehäuse gedacht und nicht direkt am Festplattenkäfig.


 Die sind genauso für den Festplattenkäfig geeignet, wie für Gehäuselüfter. Wen du z.B. einen Lüfter entkoppelt an die Laufwerkschächte anbringen willst und keine Halterungen vorgesehen sind, kannst du die Teile verwenden, falls der Käfig aus Stahl ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier sind noch 2 Bilder von meinem 1. versuchsweise konstruierten Kühler ( fast fertig )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Plexiglasplatte wird noch erneuert, da Risse aufgetreten sind. Die Dichtung ist ein, im Profil, rechteckiger O-Ring, der in einer 2,4mm breiten Nut platzfindet (Die 2,4mm Nut hab' ich mit einem VHM Fräser mit jeweils 1mm Zustellung gefräst; 3100 1/min). Der Kanal ist 4mm breit und ca. 5mm tief ( Zustellung 3mm pro Schritt; 2500 1/min). Abstand Kanalboden zu Grundfläche sind ca. 0,5mm. Die Grundfläche ist mit einem 12mm Schaftfräser gefräst ( Messerkopf muss noch bestellt werden ) und anschließend poliert. 
Gekühlt habe ich während der Fräsarbeiten mit Spiritus, Fräsmaschine: Optimum BF20l Vario.
Auf der CPU ist der Kühler noch nicht getestet, nur eine Durchflussmessung hab ich gemacht ( ca. 80l/std ).
Der nächste Kühler bekommt mittig eine feinere Struktur von 1,2mm ( mit VHM 2-Schneider ) anstatt 4mm.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die CPU kann ich nen Selbstbau eigentlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. 
Um irgend eine nicht unterstütze Erweiterungskarte oder ein Mainboard zu kühlen ist es vielleicht mal nötig, aber auf der CPU kommt man nie an die Profilösungen dran.

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für die CPU kann ich nen Selbstbau eigentlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> Um irgend eine nicht unterstütze Erweiterungskarte oder ein Mainboard zu kühlen ist es vielleicht mal nötig, aber auf der CPU kommt man nie an die Profilösungen dran.
> 
> Trotzdem weiterhin viel Erfolg.



Mir kommt es gar nicht auf eine highend Kühlung an, sondern ich möchte nur meine eigenen Ideen in meinem PC einbinden. Ein selfmade Kühler ist in meinen Augen wesentlich schöner ( nagut, mein 1. noch nicht ) als nur ein von der Stange gekaufter, der zwar perfekt funktioniert, man aber nicht sagen kann. "den hab ich selbst entworfen, gebaut und der funktioniert sogar" 
außerdem muss ich irgendwie meinen Bastelzwang befriedigen, da im Winter mit Modellfliegen nix ist, da frieren dir die Finger ab


----------



## Uter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> An ordentlichen Magneten kannst du halbe Schweine an die Decke hängen, wenn´s sein muss und auch wenn du sie direkt neben die Platten setzt, sind die Magneten in der Platte immer noch näher dran.


 Jain, die Platter gehen i.d.R. bis zur Seite, deshalb können Magnete an dieser Stelle mindestens gleich nah sein.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hab´s selbst mal Testweise bei einem kleinen AB inkl. Wasserfüllung mit drei kleinen Magnetchen D=8mm T=5mm probiert: Klick
> Mit ein bisschen größeren oder mehr davon kann man problemlos einen Aqualis befestigen. Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man nicht zu viel oder zu starke Magneten nimmt, weil man die Halterungen sonst womöglich kaum wieder ab kriegt.


 Du hast die Magnete aber auch über die ganze Länge des AGB angebracht. Beim Aqualis könnte man nur ganz unten auf dem extrem schmalen Halterungsblech die Magnete anbringen, wenn man nicht großartig basteln will und dort wirken ganz andere Kräfte. Trotzdem eine schöne Lösung, bei Bedarf kann man dort auch schön LEDs integrieren. 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Meinte wie du dir die Halterung vorstellt. Hört sich interessant an, aber ich konnte es jetzt nich wirklich nachvollziehen, wie du das mit der Feder gemeint hast.


 Ich hab mal eine kleine Skizze gemacht, ich hoffe, sie ist halbwegs verständlich.

grau: dieses mitgeleiferte Halterungsblech
schwarz: Gehäuseblech, an das der AGB montiert werden soll
braun: Halterung, je eine links und rechts am mitgelieferten Halterungsblech würde seitliches Verrutschen verhindern
grün: Sicherungsbolzen, wenn man ihn herauszieht, dann kann man den AGB nach oben entnehmen; man könnte den Bolzen auch durch eins der 2 Langlöcher im grauen Blech führen
rot: Feder, die den Bolzen fixiert


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für die CPU kann ich nen Selbstbau eigentlich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> Um irgend eine nicht unterstütze Erweiterungskarte oder ein Mainboard zu kühlen ist es vielleicht mal nötig, aber auf der CPU kommt man nie an die Profilösungen dran.


Da kommt man schon ran - ist halt recht aufwändig. Hab aber selber schon einen CPU-Kühler gebaut der auf dem Prüfstand nachweislich mit einem HK 3.0 gleichzieht . 

@Uter: Wegen deinen Bedenken hinsichtlich der Zugkraft von NdFeB-Magneten, hab ich schnell ein Experiment mit einer 8kg-Hantel, einem Festplatten-Magnet und einer Kofferwaage gemacht (hab vorhin extra einen Magneten aus der Werkstatt geholt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 8,1Kg zieht er problemlos - und das mit nur einem der beiden Magneten die in jeder 3,5"-Platte stecken! Die Haltefläche hat den Durchmesser der Hantelstange - also ca. 2,5cm und die Strinfläche der Stange ist nicht mal wirklich plan und wird auch nicht komplett vom Magneten abgedeckt.

*Edit:* Danke für die Erklärung mit der Halterung ! Man muss natürlich auch sagen, dass es mechanisch ein absolutes Unding ist, dass beim Aqualis nur eine Halterung mitgeliefert wird. Bei jedem anderen AB wird nicht ohne Grund eine Fixierung unten und oben vorgesehen. Auch beim Aqualis empfiehlt es sich unabhängig von der Befestigung eine zweite Halterung zu nutzen.


----------



## Uter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die 8,1Kg zieht er problemlos - und das mit nur einem der beiden Magnet die in jeder 3,5"-Platte stecken! Die Haltefläche hat den Durchmesser der Hantelstange - also ca. 2,5cm und die Strinfläche der Stange ist nicht mal wirklich plan und wird auch nicht komplett vom Magneten abgedeckt.


Beeindruckend, obwohl ich auch Nd-Fe-B-Magnete hier habe, hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht, dass die in den HDDs so stark/groß sind. 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung mit der Halterung !


Danke für den Hanteltest. 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Man muss natürlich auch sagen, dass es mechanisch ein absolutes Unding ist, dass beim Aqualis nur eine Halterung mitgeliefert wird. Bei jedem anderen AB hat wird nicht ohne Grund eine Fixierung unten und oben vorgesehen. Auch beim Aqualis empfiehlt es sich unabhängig von der Befestigung einen zweite Halterung zu nutzen.


 Ja, spätestens bei häufigem Transport ist die Befestigung sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Gpu Only such Ich eine Möglichkeit die Spawas mit Luft zu versorgen was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## zockerlein (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lüfter?


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Der Kühler sieht für ein Erstlingswerk echt klasse aus! 

Eine Kanalkühler ist zwar nicht sehr effektiv, aber er wird dennoch reichen, um zumindest mit guten Luftkühlern mitzuhalten, wenn der Rest der Wakü passt. 
Wo hast du den nicht runden O-Ring her?

*Edit:* Gib mir Bescheid, wenn du eine Quelle für einen günstigen Messerkopf mit MK2/M10 findest . Suche schon ewig nach einem mit 63mm Durchmesser, habe aber keine Lust 150€ dafür auszugeben, weil ich ihn vermutlich eher selten brauchen werde.


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> Lüfter?


 
Jap irgendwie muss man die Spwas ja mit kühlen ?


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also suchst du einen SpaWa-Kühler den du dann mit einem Lüfter anströmen willst? 

Um welche Karte geht es denn?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Der Kühler sieht für ein Erstlingswerk echt klasse aus!
> 
> Eine Kanalkühler ist zwar nicht sehr effektiv, aber er wird dennoch reichen, um zumindest mit guten Luftkühlern mitzuhalten, wenn der Rest der Wakü passt.
> Wo hast du den nicht runden O-Ring her?
> ...



Der O-Ring hat mir ein Bekannter aus dem Baumarkt mitgebraucht. Ich hab sonst auch nur runde gefunden.

Zum Messerkopf: Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einen von diesen bestellen, da ist man aber auch schon bei 150€: RC-Machines
Auf Seite 2 ist ein 3-Schneider für 47€+ Fräsdorn und Schneidplatten im Angebot.
Die sind vom Preis her eigentlich ganz ok, wenn man bedenkt, dass die von Sandvik mal eben das doppelte bis dreifache kosten.
Sonst musst du einen Walzenstirnfräser nehmen, der dann aber nicht ein so sauberes Ergebnis liefert.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. Februar 2013)

Mit nem Walzenstirnfräser bekommt man die gleiche Oberfläche hin wie mit nem Messerkopf   Drehzahl hoch und Vorschub runter, dann passt das schon.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Mit nem Walzenstirnfräser bekommt man die gleiche Oberfläche hin wie mit nem Messerkopf   Drehzahl hoch und Vorschub runter, dann passt das schon.


 
Ich kenne das auch nur von Stahl, da wird die Oberfläche mit einem Messerkopf eine ganze Ecke besser. Außerdem verschleißt der Messerkopf in Alu so gut wie gar nicht und ein walzenstirnfräser wird eher anfangen in Alu zu schmieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der BF20 Vario ist man halt leider ziemlich limitiert bei der Drehzahl. Von daher ist ein Messerkopf schon sinnvoller .

Hab bei RC-Machines schon länger nicht mehr rein geschaut, weil die Lieferung aus Luxemburg das letzte mal so lang gedauert hat. Ein Dreischneider bringt halt kein sonderlich gutes Ergebnis, wenn man nicht mit sehr kleinen Vorschüben fährt.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kenne das auch nur von Stahl, da wird die Oberfläche mit einem Messerkopf eine ganze Ecke besser. Außerdem verschleißt der Messerkopf in Alu so gut wie gar nicht und ein walzenstirnfräser wird eher anfangen in Alu zu schmieren.



Der Messerkopf verschleißt auch. Kommt auf die Platten an die man verwendet. Vorteil man kann viel höhere Werte fahren als mit nem Walzenstirnfräser.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieser Planfräser Messerkopf könnte noch ne Alternative sein. Die kurze Auskraglänge hat was für sich und mit den runden Platten kann man ziemlich lange arbeiten, indem man sie ein Stück dreht, wenn sie verschlissen sind. 
Allerdings ist mir das Teil trotzdem noch zu teuer. Lohnt sich nur, wenn man es häufig braucht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Der Messerkopf verschleißt auch. Kommt auf die Platten an die man verwendet. *Vorteil man kann viel höhere Werte fahren als mit nem Walzenstirnfräser*.


 
-> bei kleineren Schnittwerten hält er länger 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dieser  Planfräser  Messerkopf könnte noch ne Alternative sein. Die kurze  Auskraglänge hat was für sich und mit den runden Platten kann man  ziemlich lange arbeiten, indem man sie ein Stück dreht, wenn sie  verschlissen sind.
> Allerdings ist mir das Teil trotzdem noch zu teuer. Lohnt sich nur, wenn man es häufig braucht.


 
Hatte ich mir auch angesehen, der erzeugt durch die runden Platten aber eine leicht wellige Oberfläche. Da sind Schneiden, die mehr Auflagefläche haben, im Vorteil.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> -> bei kleineren Schnittwerten hält er länger
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte ich mir auch angesehen, der erzeugt durch die runden Platten aber eine leicht wellige Oberfläche. Da sind Schneiden, die mehr Auflagefläche haben, im Vorteil.


 
Wegen den Schnittwerten, kommt drauf an  kann auch sein, dass die Platten schneller Verschleißen
Selbst ein Messerkopf mit 45° Plätchen haben nur 1 Schnittpunkt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine das hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem 1. Bild müsste man einen sehr geringen Vorschub fahren, damit die Oberfläche nicht wellig wird, beim 2. Bild ist kein Freiwinkel vorhanden, d.h. die Oberfläche wird auch bei höherem Vorschub glatter.

Von Sandvik:


Spoiler



*Axial erzeugte Oberfläche*

Beim  Planfräsen wird die Oberfläche durch die Planfase bs erzeugt. Je nach  axialer Toleranz und Rundlaufgenauigkeit des Fräsers erzeugt die am  tiefsten positionierte Schneidplatte die Oberfläche.

Zur Erzielung einer hohen Oberflächengüte ist es wichtig, dass der Vorschub pro Umdrehung (_f_n = _f_z x _z_n) geringer ist, als 80% _b_s.

Fräser  mit extra enger Teilung steigern den Vorschub pro Umdrehung. Je größer  der Fräserdurchmesser, desto größer ist der Vorschub pro Umdrehung _f_n, was eine größere bs erfordert.

Sobald  der Vorschub pro Umdrehung die Breite der Planfase überschreitet, wirkt  sich der axiale Rundlauffehler des Fräsers auf die Oberflächengüte aus.

Zur Erzielung der bestmöglichen Oberflächengüte:


Wiper-Wendeschneidplatten oder Wendeschneidplatten zum Fräsen wählen, mit bs mindestens 25% größer als _f_n.
Cermet-Schneidplatten für spiegelglatte Oberflächen
Kühlschmierstoff zur Vermeidung von Aufbauschneidenbildung.
 *Obwohl extrem produktiv, erzeugen runde Wendeschneidplatten oder  Wendeschneidplatten mit großem Eckenradius keine hohe Oberflächengüte*.  Je größer der Fräserdurchmesser, desto geringer die Oberflächengüte.​


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dass es solche Plätchen gibt wuste ich nicht.
Man lehrnt im Leben nie aus


----------



## Zaunei (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Aqualis gerade ausm Backofen geholt :eek: Jetzt ging das Ding problemlos auf.


----------



## Klutten (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ... Bei dem 1. Bild müsste man einen sehr geringen Vorschub fahren, damit die Oberfläche nicht wellig wird, beim 2. Bild ist kein Freiwinkel vorhanden, d.h. die Oberfläche wird auch bei höherem Vorschub glatter.


 
Grundsätzlich stimmt das zwar, jedoch sollte man dabei auch immer die zur Verfügung stehende Maschine betrachten. Platten mit großer Aufstandsfläche erzeugen mächtig Druck, weshalb man sie auf der Heim-Fräse nicht wirklich gut nutzen kann. Außerdem machen sich leicht verschleißende Platten negativ bemerkbar. Ich würde zu Gunsten einer schönen Fläche höchstens auf Runde Platten zurückgreifen, auch weil man diese privat am längsten nutzen (drehen) kann. Schlechte Oberflächen bekommt man aber auch mit normalem Eckenradius nicht wirklich zu Gesicht. Nur weil man eine Struktur mit dem Auge erkennen kann, hat diese technisch einen Nachteil.


----------



## Chris2109 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Huhu Leute,

mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mein derzeitiges System in ein mini-ITX umziehen zu lassen. *Jedoch bin ich mir unsicher ob 2x240mm ausreicht um i5-2500k und GTX570Phantom non-oc zu kühlen?* Angedacht ist dabei ein BitFenix Prodigy als Gehäuse. Derzeit kühle ich dasalles mit 360,240 und Nova1080. Wobei ich es vorher auch ohne Probleme mit 360 und 240Slim gekühlt habe. *Darüberhinaus noch die Frage, hat jemand erfahrung mit dem verbauen von AGB´s / Eheim Pumpen im Prodigy?* Soweit ich es auf den Bildern erkennen konnte, wird das ja ne ziemlich enge Geschichte in dem guten Stück

MfG


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen Leute,

ich hab zu meinem B-Day ein bisschen Geld gekriegt. Um genau zu sein 100€. Davon wollte ich mir einen 240er Radi noch in den Boden von mienem Switch 810 tuen. Welchen von den folgenden würdet ihr nehmen?

HardwareLabs Black Ice GT Xtreme 240
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 240 - black

XSPC RX240
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX240 Dual Radiator XSPC RX240 Dual Radiator 35145

Thermochill TA120.2 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermochill TA120.2 Dual Radiator - 240 Radiator Thermochill TA120.2 Dual Radiator - 240 Radiator 35261


----------



## Zaunei (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Moinsen Leute,
> 
> ich hab zu meinem B-Day ein bisschen Geld gekriegt. Um genau zu sein 100€. Davon wollte ich mir einen 240er Radi noch in den Boden von mienem Switch 810 tuen. Welchen von den folgenden würdet ihr nehmen?
> 
> ...


Ach du hast ein 810  Was hast du denn an Wakü drinne ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also eine Aquastream XT, EK Supremacy, EK FC 7950 +  Backplate, 420 + 240er Radi, Anschlüsse, und noch andere Sachen. 
Guckst du hier sysProfile: ID: 172778 - DrWaikiki

Welchen Radi würdest du nehmen?


----------



## Zaunei (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh oben den 420er geht nur oben Lüfter und modifikationen sind nötig ? Haste schon den neuen Deckel für das NZXT ?
hab den alten und muss mir grade was zurecht bohren für den Alphacool 45er 420mm.
Werde unten denk ich n Alphacool 60er 240mm nehmen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich musste einfach ein paar Löcher bohren. So wie du.  Lüfter habe ich unten. Da musste ich ein paar mm Abschleifen wegen den Mosfet-Heatsinks.
Zurzeit reicht der 420er noch für CPU und GPU. Ich wollte das Board evtl. noch einbinden. 
Gibts eigentlich Kühlblöcke für das MSI Z77 MPower?


----------



## Zaunei (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste mal ein bildchen ?
Haste die löcher gebort oder so wie beim neuen dekcel so ritzen gedremelt ? Wo haste die löcher gesetzt ?
Wie haste deinen AGB befestigt ?


----------



## VoodooChile (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aloha Leute,

muss mich gerade entscheiden zwischen *Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 79X0 *und *Aquacomputer aquagrATIx HD 7970*. Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?

Für den aquagrATIx spricht imo: keine Leitpads auf den RAMs, schöneres Design, etwas günstiger.
Der Heatkiller hat aber etwas bessere Durchflusswerte laut diesen Tests: bundymania-user-test & hardwaremax.net. Glaubt ihr das macht nen irgendwie merklichen Unterschied? Der restliche Kreislauf ist: Laing DDC-1Plus | EK Supreme LTX Nickel S2011 | Phobya G-Changer 420  | alles mit 13/10mm Schläuchen.

Draufpassen würden sie wohl beide, da die Karte (ne VTX3D) im Referenzdesign ist...


----------



## zockerlein (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stand vor der selben Frage, hab mich aber für den entschieden:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 7970/50 Serie V2 - Edelstahl poliert - Schwarz Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 7970/50 Serie V2 - Edelstahl poliert - Schwarz 12545


----------



## VoodooChile (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte deine Entscheidung optische Gründe?  Oder wegen des Preises? Weil laut den Tests müsste man mit 4-6° mehr  rechnen als bei den anderen beiden.


----------



## zockerlein (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich find den unauffälliger und schlichter...
Und 6° wirst du ja wohl überleben


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den von Watercool nehmen wegen der schöneren Backplate.

@Zaunei
Bin grad mit dem Handy on. Fotos gehen grad nicht. Den AGB hab ich mit eigenen Löchern (*gg*) befestigt.  Und dem mitgelieferten Halter vom AGB.

Welchen von den würdet ihr nehmen?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX240 Dual Radiator XSPC RX240 Dual Radiator 35145
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - B-Ware Thermochill TA120.2 Dual Radiator - 240 Radiator 9901235
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 240 - black


----------



## Zaunei (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ok also auch gebohrt  Ich werd dann alles morgen bohren. Bloß weiß ich nicht wo beim 420er


----------



## VoodooChile (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> Und 6° wirst du ja wohl überleben


Kommt drauf an wie gut sich die Karte unter Wasser übertakten lässt.  Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und eine erwischt die sehr hohe Takte  mitmacht solange man die Wärme nur wegschafft^^

Laut aktuellem PCGH-Test macht eine unübertaktete 7970er nämlich nur 36Fps in BF3, es geht also um jeden Fps bzw °Celsius 



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ich würde den von Watercool nehmen wegen der schöneren Backplate.


Bringt ne Backplate Temperaturmäßig was? So Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen es ist eher kontraproduktiv wenn kein Luftzug mehr an die Rückseite kann...


----------



## zockerlein (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist angeblich zur Gewichtsverteilung 
Kann ich aber nicht verstehen 



> nur 36Fps in BF3


In welchem Level auf welchen Settings?
Da schafft meine 7950 sogar mehr...


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. Februar 2013)

Ne Backplate kann auch kühlungsvorteile haben. (wenn es eine ist die wlpads drauf hat, kann sie wesentlich effizienter die Hitze der rückseite abführen als ohne)


----------



## VoodooChile (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> In welchem Level auf welchen Settings?
> Da schafft meine 7950 sogar mehr...


 2560x1600, 4x MSAA + FXAA/16:1 HQ-AF, siehe: Battlefield 3 Reloaded: 25 Grafikkarten mit aktuellen Geforce- und Radeon-Treibern [Artikel der Woche]

Im Moment spiel ich noch auf 1680x1050 weils mit der HD6950 nicht anderst geht. Aber native Auflösung ist natürlich immer besser (wenns denn halbswegs flüssig läuft)




Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Ne Backplate kann auch kühlungsvorteile  haben. (wenn es eine ist die wlpads drauf hat, kann sie wesentlich  effizienter die Hitze der rückseite abführen als ohne)


 Wie das? Ich meine auf der Rückseite sind doch üblicherweise keine Bautteile die nennenswert Wärme produzieren?


----------



## zockerlein (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

manchmal schon (Es gibt eine 7970 mit 6GB VRAM, da sind die hälfte der Speicherbausteine auf der Rückeite )

naja, mir reicht FullHD


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. Februar 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> manchmal schon (Es gibt eine 7970 mit 6GB VRAM, da sind die hälfte der Speicherbausteine auf der Rückeite )
> 
> naja, mir reicht FullHD



Genau das ^^

Hab selbst auch ne evga GTX 670 FTW+ mit 4GB Vram. Und da werden die hinteren auch gekühlt ^^

Dann gibt es manchmal auch wlpads direkt hinter der GPU um dessen Abwärme noch etwas zu verbessern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stimmt das zwar, jedoch sollte man dabei auch immer die zur Verfügung stehende Maschine betrachten. Platten mit großer Aufstandsfläche erzeugen mächtig Druck, weshalb man sie auf der Heim-Fräse nicht wirklich gut nutzen kann.


 
Weshalb das ? Mir ist nicht ersichtlich, woraus der Druck resultieren soll 
Eine exakt parallel verlaufende Fläche zwischen Werkstuck und Werkzeug kann keinen Druck erzeugen.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Eingriffspunkt schon. man hat mehr Schneide im Eingriff und nimmt mit jeder Umdrehung etwas mehr Spanvolumen ab als bei bei normalen Wendeplatten. Deshalb erzeugt diese Schneidengeometrie etwas mehr Widerstand, was bei geringer Motorleitung oder hohem Vorschub problemtisch sein kann. So fürchterlich schwach ist die BF20 aber zum Glück nicht - gibt bei weitem schwächere Maschinchen. 
Ob die Fläche Plan ist oder nicht ist da eher nebensächlich, aber am Eingriffspunkt wirken der Schneide höhere Kräfte wenn du mehr Volumen abnimmst (Spanungsquerschnitt) - siehe Schnittkraftformel nach Kienzle . Genau das passiert mit dieser Schneidengeometrie. Diesbezüglich wäre ein Messerkopf mit mehr Schneiden gerade mit solchen Wendeplatten evtl. schon sinnvoll, um die Maschine nicht so stark zu belasten. Funktionieren wird es aber sicher auch so.


----------



## Kurry (11. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Welchen von den würdet ihr nehmen?



Keinen der genannten 

Alphacool ST30.
Warum? Ganz einfach: Bessere Leistung in meinem bevorzugten Drehzahlbereich (<600-800) bei nur halben Preis (nur RX240 ist in Erinnerung geblieben, kp was die anderen kosten).


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wären dickere Radis nicht besser?


----------



## Kurry (11. Februar 2013)

Über 800RPM überholen sie die kleinen erst langsam. Ab 1000 gehen sie dann an die Spitze. Aber wer will das schon?! Wenns dicker sein soll, würde ich mir trotzdem ein Alphacool kaufen und dann lieber auf bessere Lüfter setzen.. (Den AC gibt's im Bündle mit 2 Eloops zum Preis vom RX).


----------



## Zaunei (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Alphacool radis sind bei Overclock.net beim NZXT 810 sehr beliebt. Ich schwanke beim 240er noch zwischen 45 und 60.


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem "Monsta-Radi"?


----------



## Zaunei (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja das istbwie mit den 60ern bloß extremer. Klar kühlt leicht besser aber die Lüfter müssen schneller drehen. Also wenn du keine Turbine willst würde ich die nicht nehmen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, mal sehen welchen ich nehme.


----------



## pcare (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen graka würdet ihr empfehlen, Sapphire RADEON HD 7970 OC oder evga nvidia 680gtx will mir jetzt dann ein neues kaufen.


----------



## Zaunei (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Knartzt dein Deckel vom 810 auch so tolle wenn man den anpackt?


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, auch ein bisschen. Aber nicht so doll.


----------



## Zaunei (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kge5mb3UN4Av so krass nicht oder ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufjeden Fall nicht so.


----------



## Kurry (11. Februar 2013)

Zaunei schrieb:


> Also die Alphacool radis sind bei Overclock.net beim NZXT 810 sehr beliebt. Ich schwanke beim 240er noch zwischen 45 und 60.



ST30 bleibt der Favorit


----------



## Zaunei (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Aufjeden Fall nicht so.


 Werd mal die löcher beim Top wo auch der Radi befestigt wird n bisse aufbohren.
Da is eh was faul ^^


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Zaunei (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach welchem Schema haste die Löcher für den 420er gebohrt ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kanns nicht erklären. Da wo halt die Löcher vom Radi sind.


----------



## Zaunei (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also haste Löcher gebohrt und keine Schienen, wie sie z.B sie hinten beim Hecklüfter sind ?
Dann werd ich mit ner Radiator schablone die Löcherbohren


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Löchern.


----------



## 991jo (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

Ich hätte mal kurz ein paar Fragen, mal gucken, wer mir schnell ne Antwort bereit hat.

-Ab welcher Spannung läuft eine Laing DDC 1T, die auf die 1Tplus gemoddet wurde an? reichen da 7V die ich mir aus meinem Molex rausbasteln kann? oder brauch ich doch ggf 8,7V aus nem SATA Anschluss? reichen auch auch 5V? Wobei ich das eher nicht glaubt. Und auf welcher Spannung könnte man die nach dem Start drosseln?
-Welche Gewinde haben die HardwareLabs BlackICE Radiatoren? M3? M4? UNC?
-Was für ein Gewinde haben die schrauben die bei den Noisblocker PL1 dabei sind? und wie lang sind die? ich möchte nicht am Ende da stehen und Lüfter in der Hand halten und sie nicht einbauen können bzw zu viel Schrauben gekauft haben.

Danke schonmal an alle


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Black Ice haben M4 und die schrauben die bei den PL-1 dabei sind haben M3. Zudem kannst du die Entkoppelungen der PL´s nicht nutzen zusammen mit M4 Schrauben. Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme.


----------



## 991jo (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die entkopplungen bekommt man im Notfall größer gemacht  Wie lang sind die Gewinde von den Schraben eigentlich? Ich hab hier schon nen Radi rumfahren mit M3, vll kann ich dann ja immerhin nen Teil der Schrauben benutzten, ich muss nur halt leider durch den Lüfter, 5mm Holzplatte und in den Radiator mind 3 mm weit rein


----------



## Chris2109 (11. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,


Welchen Lüfter könnt ihr mit für nen 200mm radi empfehlen? Bin grad dabei mir ein prodigy zu bauen und überlege grad wegen Lüfter für den 200er


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen 200er Radi? Bei manchen z.B. Phobya Xtreme 200 gibts so eine Blende für 180mm. 200mm gehen da glaub ich nur mit Modding.
Du könntest die Spectre Pro nehmen
BitFenix Spectre Pro weiß 200mm (BFF-SPRO-20025WW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Falls nur 180er passen kannst du die Silverstone Air Penetrator nehmen:
SilverStone AP181 (SST-AP181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne auf dem Phobya passen 180 /200 und noch so paar komische masse


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja? Ich dachte für den 200er muss man diese Blende modden. Aber ist auch egal.


----------



## ??????? (11. Februar 2013)

Ne kleine Frage 

Kann ich meinen i5 3570k mit nem alphacool nexxus Monsta 120 mm betreiben ? und was bräuchte ich dann noch für Pumpen .... ?


----------



## efdev (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaub da machst du am besten glecih einen kauf thread auf

120 reichen aber 240 wären besser für eine leise kühlung


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe wäre egal. Du kannst eine Eheim 1046 wie die Aquastream XT, die Watercool 12V oder die Innovatek HPPS+ nehmen.
Oder auch eine Laing DDC oder D5.
Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen mehr Radi-Fläche zu verwenden.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Lüfter stark genug ist kannst du mit nem 120er natürlich erstmal alles betreiben. Sinnvoll ist eine Wakü aber eigentlich erst wenn man mehr Oberfläche zur Wärmeabgabe hat als bei ner dicken Lukü. Also eher ein 240er als ein 120.

Bei nem CPU-only Kreislauf tut es jede Pumpe. Da kommt es dann darauf an was man noch so haben möchte. Eine "Station" z.B. hätte den Vorteil dass man Bauraum für den AGB spart.


----------



## ??????? (11. Februar 2013)

Einen neuen Thread mach ich nicht auf  wegen dieser kleinen Idee.

Ich  habe aber ausgemessen in mein Fractal Define R4 passen sonst keine Radiatoren rein. Ich habe alles ausgemessen und oben hab ich nur ca. 5 cm platz, vorn keine Ahnung wie ich das in die Plastikschale an der Front reinbringen soll.
deswegen würde ich unten neben das Netzteil den Radiator hinstellen.
Oder hat jmd von euch eine Idee wo ich da noch was reinhauen kann


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Extern?


----------



## VoodooChile (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



??????? schrieb:


> Ich  habe aber ausgemessen in mein Fractal Define R4 passen sonst keine Radiatoren rein. Ich habe alles ausgemessen und oben hab ich nur ca. 5 cm platz, vorn keine Ahnung wie ich das in die Plastikschale an der Front reinbringen soll.
> deswegen würde ich unten neben das Netzteil den Radiator hinstellen.
> Oder hat jmd von euch eine Idee wo ich da noch was reinhauen kann


Obendrauf mit Abstandshaltern!
Habe auf mein Fractal R3 einen Phobya G-Changer 420 draufgepackt und das kühlt wunderbar


----------



## ??????? (11. Februar 2013)

ok   

extern ist schon klar :p
ein nexxos Monsta 360 oder 240 sollte dann reichen , welche Lüfter soll ich da draufschnallen ?


----------



## VoodooChile (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Obendrauf ist doch genug Platz, warum so ein kleiner Radi?

Ich würde auf jeden Fall nen 3x140er oder vieleicht 2x200er nehmen. Dann kannst du die Lüfter entsprechend niedrig drehen lassen (= leise) oder richtig gut reinheizen durch OC 
Die Vergleichstabelle aus diesem Test ist in dem Zusammenhang vermutlich hilfreich: Test: Watercool HTF4 black vs. Phobya G-Changer 420 1.2 - hardwaremax.net

Was die 420er Radis angeht müsstest du mal messen wie viel Platz auf dem Define R4 genau ist. Vorne brauchst etwa 4cm frei um an Schalter und USBPorts zu gelangen, hinten macht es dagegen Sinn den Radi ein paar cm überstehen zu lassen um die Schläuche ohne Winkelstück direkt unten anzuschrauben.


----------



## ??????? (11. Februar 2013)

danke , Ich werde morgen machmessen  

wie es sich so entwickelt überlege ich mir ernsthaft eine wakü zu kaufen aber ich denke cpu only benötige ich nicht zwingend mehr als 240-360 oder ? 
wenn jemand zeit und Lust hat könnte er mir dann solch eine Zusammenstellung schicken ?
preislicher Rahmen so ca 150€-300€ ?


----------



## VoodooChile (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soll das kein Spielerechner werden, GraKa passiv gekühlt oder so?
Weil wenn doch musst du mit ordentlich Abwärme von der GPU rechnen und da wäre es natürlich sinnvoll die mit in den Kreislauf zu nehmen.
Pumpe, Radi, AGB und das ganze Kleinzeug musst du so oder so kaufen auch mit CPU-Only.


----------



## ??????? (11. Februar 2013)

hab den Rechner ja schon  asus gtx 670 die ist Superleise und wird auch kaum merklich warm.
ich denke ich kaufe erst ein 2*140mm für die CPU und später vlcht ein Upgrade zur graka.


----------



## zockerlein (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ich jetzt hoffentlich bald eine Swiftech komodo 7900 bekomme () hab ich gehört, dass der sehr schwer sein soll...
muss ich mir da Gedanken machen, da der dann nur an einer Single-slot Blende hängt?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich nicht.  Die Kühler sind schon immer so konstruiert das das gut halten sollte.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Blende hält das schon. Wenn du aber nicht willst dass sich der Slot etwas durch biegt musst du wohl Hinten abstützen.


----------



## Dark-Blood (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



??????? schrieb:


> hab den Rechner ja schon  asus gtx 670 die ist Superleise und wird auch kaum merklich warm.
> ich denke ich kaufe erst ein 2*140mm für die CPU und später vlcht ein Upgrade zur graka.


 
Wenn du dir die Optionen für später offen lassen willst, würde ich mir doch einfach gleich nen Nova oder nen Mora kaufen, 
kosten nicht arg viel mehr, hast aber auf jeden Fall genug Leistung falls du dich doch dazu entschließen solltest die Graka einzubinden. 

Außerdem finde ich persönlich die Aufbauten auf ein Gehäuse immer schrecklich. Lieber zwei Schnellkupplungen und den Radiator neben hin stellen. Aber das nur so als Denkanstoß, ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, das war vielleicht eine Aktion. Ich bin Student und habe mir überlegt, meinen Rechner, der inklusive Wakü noch zuhause stand, dieses Mal mitzunehmen. Das ist einmal quer durch Deutschland - mit dem Zug!  Dazu sollte man sagen, dass ich dafür kein Gehäuse habe, sondern den quasi schon seit Jahren nur noch vom Pappkarton aus betreibe, ist praktischer zum basteln. Das Ding also zerlegt und in den Koffer gepackt. Ich musste das alles befüllt mitnehmen, weil ich hier keine Möglichkeit habe, die Wakü wieder zu befüllen (keine Flüssigkeit mehr, kein Werkzeug usw). Dazu noch Klamotten für einen Monat und dies und das... Ich sag mal so, das war am Ende so schwer, dass wir den zu zweit nicht mehr in die Ablage gewuchtet bekommen haben. In dem Kreislauf befinden sich ein CPU-Kühler für meinen 3770K, ein GPU-Kühler für meine HD6990 (die übrigens mit montierter Wakü in den Koffer geschmissen wurde), und ein Mora2 Pro 

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wieder Erwarten hat der ganze Kram die Reise sogar überstanden, ohne Beschädigungen oder sogar ein Leck im Kreislauf. So ein tropfender Koffer wäre dann doch ziemlich unangenehm gewesen. Bei der 6990 hatte ich dann doch so meine Bedenken, aber ich habs am Ende gut genug verpackt bekommen. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass der Koffer so voll war, dass sich nix auch nur noch einen Millimeter hätte rühren könnnen.^^

Noch ein (schlechtes) Bild nach dem Auspacken auf dem Sofa hier in meiner Wohnung


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Will Bilder von vor dem Auspacken*


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Februar 2013)

Kurze frage: hab ne evga gtx 670 ftw+ 4GB hier liegen. 
Heatkiller Gtx 680 Hole Edition liegt auch schon bereit.

Aber die schraubenköpfe des Heatkiller sind zu groß für die Evga Backplate. (sollte die selbe bp wie die käuflich zu dingsende 680 bp von evga sein)

Wollte den Heatkiller gern mit der Evga Backplate betreiben. Gibt es dazu schon irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte welche Schrauben passen oder muss ich da selber rann mit dem ausmessen der Schraubenkopf dicke, und der Länge der Schrauben speziell mit dieser bp?

Alternativ kônnte ich mir auch die Heatkiller bp holen, allerdings habe ich dann Bedenken wie weit die Rams etc. auf der Rückseite der Graka  ausreichend gekühlt werden?

Irgendjemand ne brauchbare Idee oder Antwort ^^

Lg Shizophrenic


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selber Basteln ^^ 

Siehe mein EVGA Mod. ZOTAC 670 und EVGA Backplate. ...

Oder du kaufst die Heatkiller Backplate

Sollte in meiner Signatur der Link zu meinem Casemod sein

Gruss


----------



## Kurry (14. Februar 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> [...]


 
Ne 6990 aber kein Geld fürn Gehäuse... Benchtable sieht doch viel viel eleganter aus, als so ein Pappaufbau :'(


----------



## hendrosch (14. Februar 2013)

Stimmt einfach en Obsidian 800D kaufen und als koffer nehmen.


----------



## Fockich (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

morjen, ich mal wieder...

gibts diese 80er radiatoren auch in 4 oder 5 facher ausführung?

ich weiß das die 80er nicht so empfehlenswert sind, dennoch will ich mir nen unterbau für meinen rechner fertigen wo sich eben diese schmalen radiatoren anbieten würden.

der/die miniradi/s sind auch nur als verstärkung für die vorhandenen 360er und 120er gedacht, da meine hd7950 das wasser ziemlich aufheitzt und demnächst noch ein fx-8350,der ja auch ein hitzkopf ist, hinzu kommt.

also danke im vorraus...

lg


----------



## TSchaK (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meines Wissens gibt es die max als 2x80mm


----------



## Fockich (15. Februar 2013)

Schade, die hab ich auch gesehen. Muß ich wohl zwei davon neben einander basteln...


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt das überhaupt? Ich mein, die Fläche von zwei Stück 2*80 ergibt zusammen etwa genau so viel Fläche wie ein 2*120er.
Du hast schon 4*120 als Kühlfläche...
Dazu kommt, dass du vier zusätzliche Lüfter hast, dazu noch recht kleine. Bei denen weiß ich nicht, ob es lohnenswerte Modelle zu fairen Preisen gibt.

Viel Verbesserung der Temperaturen wirst du denk ich nicht erwarten können. Abgesehen davon sollte die Fläche für CPU und GPU reichen.
Was versteht du unter "ziemlich aufheizen"? Welche Wassertemperatur hast du denn wenn die GPU belastet ist?


----------



## Fockich (15. Februar 2013)

Naha, ich muß die lüfter bei far cry auf 1400rpm laufen lassen das ich unter 37 grad wassertemp bleib... Und ich meinte 2 160er radiatoren also 4 80er lüfter. Und die kleinen enermax apollish sind fast geräuschlos...


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie wäre es mit noch einem 120er oder passen die nicht ins gehäuse ansonsten kannst du ja eine nova oder mora kaufen wenn dich eine externe anbringung nicht stört das kostet zwar etwas mehr als deine 80 unter umständen aber dann hasst du auch genügend kühlleistung


----------



## Fockich (15. Februar 2013)

Das stimmt schon, aber ich hab kleine kinder rumlaufen. Da sind die lamellen schnell verbogen oder ein leck ect.
Meint ihr wirklich das zwei von den 160er radis nix bringen? Ist ja zusammen 160x160 fläche....

Hätte sonst noch die möglichkeit in die front nen 240er zu basteln, da ziehen dann aber 6 lüfter nach draußen und hab am seitendeckel nicht grad ne große lufteinlassfläche. Ist der lc-power infiltrator big tower... Oben 360 hinten 120 und evtl. Vorn 240. weiß nicht ob dann überhaupt noch luft auf spawas north und southbridge kommt...


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du könntes den radi etwas höher aufhängen oder an die gehäusewand bauen und dann direkte verbindungen durch die gehäuse wand machen damit keine schläuche direkt zugänglich sind

edit: das mit dem 240 vorne wäre eine idee nur das mit den spawas und die bridges kann ich nicht sagen ich persönlich find meine NB auch zu warm(hab mir letzdens fast die finger verbrannt) allerdings könntest du diese auch in die wakü mit einbinden die zusätzliche abwärem sollte für den kreislauf kein problem sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da, wo die 80er hinsollten, hast du doch wohl 80x400 mm Einlassfläche - und ein 240er hat eine ähnliche Gesamtoberfläche


----------



## Fockich (15. Februar 2013)

@ruyven was denkst du über spawas ect wird der sog durch das seitenteil reichen um sie zu kühlen?
Denn nen 240er gibts bei ebay fürn appel und n ei...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu bewegt in das Segment von Wasserkühlungen einzusteigen, um OC zu betreiben sowohl CPU als auch GPU.
Ich habe zur Zeit eine H100 auf der Cpu ist ja keine richtige, Wakü.
Nun hätte ich aber noch eine Frage, zwecks GPU Wakü. Ich habe ja eine Zotac GTX 680 AMP, wie viel an Leistungssteigerung kann man den da noch mit einer richtigen Wakü rausholen? Denn die Graka läuft so schon mit 1215 MHz boost takt.
Oder wäre eine andere gtx 680 zum OC besser?

MFG


----------



## killer196 (16. Februar 2013)

Bei 680ern ist es immer schwierig. Da kannst du nur höher takten wenn du das bios veränderst um die spannung anzuheben.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



killer196 schrieb:


> Bei 680ern ist es immer schwierig. Da kannst du nur höher takten wenn du das bios veränderst um die spannung anzuheben.


 
ok danke für die Info


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fockich schrieb:


> @ruyven was denkst du über spawas ect wird der sog durch das seitenteil reichen um sie zu kühlen?
> Denn nen 240er gibts bei ebay fürn appel und n ei...


 
GPU-SW oder Mobo-SW? Bei ersteren bräuchte man ein Bild, wo genau welcher Lüfter und welche Öffnung und welcher Kühlkörper liegt. I.d.R. ist bei stärkeren Karten aber Wasserkühlung oder ein gerichteter Lüfter (kann ja auch n sehr kleiner sein) zu empfehlen. Mobo-SW sind bei So1155 Boards meist mit mehr als ausreichenden Kühlkörpern bestückt, da reicht imho minimale Luftbewegung im System, die den ärgsten Hitzestau verhindert.


----------



## Fockich (17. Februar 2013)

Also, 
Es ist geht um die spawas usw vom mobo(ga-990fxa-ud3) und eben north und southbridge.  Das gehäuse ist dieses: http://www.csv-direct.de/artpics/picA2920060-4.jpg
Die frage ist ob die zugluft die durch das gitter kommt ausreicht um north, southbridge und spawas kühl zu halten. Also wie gesagt ist oben ein 360er, hinten ein 120er und es soll evtl vorn ein 240er rein. Alle lüfter würden nach außen saugen... Hoffe es ist verständlich wie ichs meine... Achso cpu und graka sind unter wasser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem absaugenden Radiator direkt darüber hätte ich keine großen Bedenken. Bei extrem-OC müsste man ggf. einen Blick auf die Temperaturen werfen, aber Spannungswandler sind an und für sich sehr robust und wahrscheinlich hast du genauso viel Luftbewegung, wie sie ein Boxed-CPU-Kühler produzieren würde - aber wesentlich kältere Luft, weil du die CPU- und GPU-Wärme ja getrennt abführst.


----------



## Fockich (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was erscheint dir sinnvoller, 1. untrbau mit zwei 160x80er radies, oder 2. einen 240er in die front?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2. erscheint merklich billiger und einfacher zu sein.


----------



## Fockich (17. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, danke dir


----------



## TSchaK (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will gerade auf mein Crosshair VI eine Wasserkühlung draufbauen.

Jetzt hat ASUS dort aber so eine Pampe als WLP darauf gemacht, die ich nicht einfach runter bekomme.
Hat einer von euch einen Tipp, wie man das am besten sauber macht?


----------



## Zaunei (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Isopropanol ^^


----------



## zockerlein (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lösungsmittel (Spiritus als mittel der Wahl bei mir) + ein Tuch?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Februar 2013)

Bei meinem Gigabyte war auch so kaugummiartiges Zeig unterm Chipsatz Kühler. 
Von Spiritus blieb das ziemlich unbeeindruckt. Mit Nitroverdünnung ging's dann aber gut ab. Sollte mit anderen, ähnlich aggressiven Lösemitteln ähnlich sein.
Pass aber auf, ist schon recht aggressiv und greift auch den Lack auf dem Board an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei so großen Resten, wie auf dem Foto noch vorhanden sind, würde ich erstmal mechanisch rangehen: Abkratzen mit Objekt-aus-nicht-zu-hartem-Material (alte EC-Karten haben sie bewährt, gute Zahnstocher gehen auch)


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2013)

Das war dann auch meine Variante.
Ich hab den Fingernagel genommen weil ich da am meisten Gefühl drin hab  
Der Rest ging dann auch mit Spiritus.
Vorher war das dem zeug auch völlig egal...

Am Sonntag kommen Bilder in den Bilderthread denke ich


----------



## MrWoogey (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zahnbürste geht auch


----------



## 991jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und danach aber die Edelmetal-Politur nicht vergessen! Und pass auf dass es nicht oxidiert wie beim teuren Silberbesteck von Oma


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2013)

So fest wie das war hätte eine zahnbürste nicht viel gemacht.

Meine Nägel hatten ja schon schwer zu kämpfen


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
wollte jetzt meinen PC samt WaKü ins neue Gehäuse verpflanzen.
Ich fände es nett wenn ihr nochmal über meinen Warenkorb gugen könnt ob es was zu verbessern gibt oder sogar fehlt.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Vorhanden sind:
AS XT
Röhren AGB
AC Airplex Revolution 420/360 mit NB 140mm Lüftern.
WK HK 3
Befüllen wollte ich am Radiator dafür muss ich halt ein Loch ins gehäuse Bohren wollte dann mit ner Schotverschraubung am Deckel eine Art Fillport bauen,
andere Vorschläge sieht ja nicht so toll aus und ich muss mein neues Gehäuse bearbeiten.
Schlauch gibts nur in UV aktiv sollte keinen Unterschied machen oder?


----------



## 991jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Befüllen kannst du auch einfach über den AGB  Oben aufschrauben, reinkippen, Pumpe an, nachkippen  Wenn das ganze dann Relativ voll ist, kannste den AGB zumachen, ggf etwas kippen (mit geschlossenem AGB ist das sehr vorteilhaft  )das ganze laufen lassen, bis die letzten Bläschen raus sind und dann ggf wieder den AGB auffüllen. 

Zum UV-Schlaub: Der wird wie alle anderen Schläuche auch das problem haben, das er milchig wird und sich durch die Farbe einfärbt.


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2013)

Hi, hat jemand von euch eine Laing DDC in Benutzung?
Ich hab gehört, dass die ziemlich laut sein soll. Womit kann man die Lautstärke einer DDC vergleichen?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2013)

Also Entkoppelt bei 90% Leistung ist Meine(! die streuen wohl etwas) nicht zwischen einer Ladung Scythe S-Flex bei 400RPM raus zu hören.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand von euch eine Laing DDC in Benutzung?
> Ich hab gehört, dass die ziemlich laut sein soll. Womit kann man die Lautstärke einer DDC vergleichen?


 

Auf nem Shoggy mit nem Phoyba Deckel unhoerbar in ca 75cm Entfernung im Gehaeuse eingebaut.

Vielleicht gibts hier ne Streuung, vielleicht bin ich nicht ganz so sensibel, was ich nicht glaube.

/edit: ehhhh die 1000 voll


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf nem Shoggy mit nem Phoyba Deckel unhoerbar in ca 75cm Entfernung im Gehaeuse eingebaut.
> 
> Vielleicht gibts hier ne Streuung, vielleicht bin ich nicht ganz so sensibel, was ich nicht glaube.
> 
> /edit: ehhhh die 1000 voll


Glückwunsch 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also Entkoppelt bei 90% Leistung ist Meine(! die streuen wohl etwas) nicht zwischen einer Ladung Scythe S-Flex bei 400RPM raus zu hören.



Oh, das klingt doch gut 
Meint ihr die sind zu stark für ein CPU-only System, sodass sie mir Luft mit in den Kreislauf pumpt?
Wieso ist die DDC eigentlich so günstig? Sind die von der Verarbeitung her nicht so gut, wie andere Pumpen?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2013)

Eine DDC ohne extra Deckel(den ich drauf habe und der sie auch nochmal etwas leiser macht) lässt sich halt nicht so schön Anschließen da ihr die Gewinde für normale Anschlüsse fehlen.

Für CPU-Only ist die Pumpe sicher oversized, aber wenn der AGB eine Vorrichtung gegen Strudelbildung hat sollte trotzdem ein Betrieb möglich sein.


----------



## godfather22 (22. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine DDC ohne extra Deckel(den ich drauf habe und der sie auch nochmal etwas leiser macht) lässt sich halt nicht so schön Anschließen da ihr die Gewinde für normale Anschlüsse fehlen.



Wie schließt man sie denn an?
Ich dachte, das wäre die erste speziell für WaKüs entwickelte Pumpe und dann fehlen die Anschlüsse 
Was wäre denn eine gute Alternative zur Laing, die in etwa in dieser Preisregion spielt?


----------



## Kurry (22. Februar 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand von euch eine Laing DDC in Benutzung?
> Ich hab gehört, dass die ziemlich laut sein soll. Womit kann man die Lautstärke einer DDC vergleichen?



Mit einem guten Deckel (Phobya Messing) ist sie eine der leisesten Pumpen! Shoggy darf natürlich nicht fehlen.

Solang der AGB nicht winzig ist, sollte das mit dem Luftziehen kein Problem sein.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*godfather22*, es gibt die Laing und die ganzen Eheimpumpen bzw. von den verschiedenen Herstellern aber Eheim als Grundgeruest.
Ich weis nicht was gegen eine Laing sprechen sollte.
Gute Pumpe, die leistungsstark ist.
Wenn du im Moment nur die CPU kuehlen moechtest, kannst sie ja weiter drosseln.

Mit dem Orginaldeckel kannst glaub ich einen Schlauch so drueberstuelpen und mit Schellen festmachen.
Was das fuer eine Groeße sein muss, keine Ahnung.
Es wird aber immer wieder empfohlen einen anderen Deckel draufzumachen, abgesehen von den Anschluessen sind da die Wasserkanaele etwas optimiert.
Im Falle eines Phoyba Deckels (eins der wenigen Phoyba Produkte die mich ueberzeugt haben), welcher sehr schwer ist, wird die Pumpe eben noch zusaetzlich beruhigt.
Diese Kombination bekommt eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

991jo schrieb:


> Befüllen kannst du auch einfach über den AGB  Oben aufschrauben, reinkippen, Pumpe an, nachkippen  Wenn das ganze dann Relativ voll ist, kannste den AGB zumachen, ggf etwas kippen (mit geschlossenem AGB ist das sehr vorteilhaft  )das ganze laufen lassen, bis die letzten Bläschen raus sind und dann ggf wieder den AGB auffüllen.
> 
> Zum UV-Schlaub: Der wird wie alle anderen Schläuche auch das problem haben, das er milchig wird und sich durch die Farbe einfärbt.



Aber der AGB ist ja niedriger als der Radi und selbst wenn die Pumpe es Schaft das Wasser aus dem AGB in den Radi zu befördern ohne überzulaufen bildet sich doch eine Luftschicht im Radiator weil die Anschlüsse unten sind.


----------



## zockerlein (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deswegen haben z.B. Phobya Charger oben eine Entlüftungsschraube, oder nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wieso ist die DDC eigentlich so günstig? Sind die von der Verarbeitung her nicht so gut, wie andere Pumpen?


 
Die Frage ist, mit was du sie vergleichst. Eigentlich gibt es keine andere Pumpe, die teurer ist, ohne entweder a) in einer ganzen Leistungsklasse zu spielen (die großen Eheims - wenn auch nicht in/für Wakükreisläufen), einen saftigen Aufschlag für den Namen des Vertreibers beinhalten (mit I fängts an...) oder aber zusätzliche Features wie Steuerung,... bieten. Wenn man umgekehrt bedenkt, dass die DDC deutlich höhere Stückzahlen erzielen dürfte, als Eheim1046 basierte Pumpen, mit denen sie meist konkurriert, kann man sie fast schon teuer nennen. Und mit einem guten Deckel, der quasi Pflicht ist, landet sie definitiv am oberen Ende der Preisspanne.

Ansonsten: An der Verarbeitung gibts afaik nichts auszusetzen und von der Haltbarkeit hat man auch schon länger nichts mehr sonderlich negatives gehört. (obwohl doppelte bis dreifache Leistung bei halbem Platzverbrauch im Vergleich zu einigen Aquarienpumpen auch eine entsprechende Belastung aller Teile mit sich bringen)


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

Ja klar mein Radi hat auch oben u. unten Anschlüsse aber bis zum Deckel sind es <5mm
Da kommt man nicht dran.


----------



## godfather22 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, dann wird es wohl eine Laing werden mit dem empfohlenen Messing-Deckel von Phobya.

Was für Schläuche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Am besten rote, die ihre färbung nicht verändern (Trübung etc.).


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Schläuche rot undurchsichtig sind können die ja nur ein wenig Ausbleichen.


----------



## godfather22 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Wenn die Schläuche rot undurchsichtig sind können die ja nur ein wenig Ausbleichen.


 
Stimmt hab ich nicht dran gedacht 

Was für eine stärke/dicke würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Verminaard (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8 oder wenns dicker sein darf 16/10 bzw 15,9/9,5 
Alles andere kann man verwenden, ob man damit gluecklich wird ist ne andere Sache.
Hatte zuallererst nen Clearflex verwendet, war recht guenstig.
Irgendwie hat mir das Zeugs nicht sonderlich zugesagt.
Auf Rueckfragen in Foren und Empfehlung von anderen Usern hatte ich dann einen Primochill 16/10er getestet und bin bei dem geblieben.


----------



## godfather22 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so einer?


----------



## Verminaard (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder den hier. Reicht auch, zum Verlegen besser, keine anderen Nachteile.
Ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## efdev (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der unterschied ist ganz einfach 16/10 sieht meist bessre aus,weil dickere schläuche und 11/8 ist günstiger sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus, 16/10 sieht aber etwas besser aus.


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab Feser 16/10. Die haben sehr gute Biegeradien. 

Hat eig. mal einer diese ModMyToys Dinger von AT ausprobiert? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ModMyToys 16/11mm (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade Six Pack - Chrome + Black Carbon ModMyToys 16/11mm (ID 7/16" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade Six Pack - Chrome + Black Carbon 62694


----------



## Kurry (23. Februar 2013)

Das sind doch bisschen gemoddete Monsoons. Ich find die Dinger pottenhässlich 

Was ich von anderen so höre ist die Qualität tagesabhängig, von sehr gut bis Lack platzt ab. Manche Kühler zerkratzen die leicht, da die Überwurfmutter ziemlich weit runter geht.


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, ich wollte mir eig. ein paar kaufen. 
Ich bleib lieber bei den Bitspower


----------



## Kurry (23. Februar 2013)

Bitspower ist schon top. Ich verwende zur Zeit die Alphacool in Chromlook. Gefallen mir optisch und haben nicht ganz so unverschämte Preise


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Preis sind schon unverschämt.  Auch bei den Alphacool's.
Bisher hatte ich mit den von Bitspower auch keine Probleme. Die Verarbeitung ist auch super.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte jetzt meinen PC samt WaKü ins neue Gehäuse verpflanzen.
> Ich fände es nett wenn ihr nochmal über meinen Warenkorb gugen könnt ob es was zu verbessern gibt oder sogar fehlt.
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
> ...



Das ist leider wegen einer anderen Frage untergegangen zumindest der Warenkorb.


----------



## Kurry (23. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ja, die Preis sind schon unverschämt.  Auch bei den Alphacool's.
> Bisher hatte ich mit den von Bitspower auch keine Probleme. Die Verarbeitung ist auch super.



Ich hab 11er Tüllen von denen, die gehen Preislich ja noch. Aber ich finde den "Silver shiny" Look nicht ganz so schön wie die von Alphacool.

Würde höchstens wegen der Winkel überlegen zu. wechseln, die sind nochn ticken hochwertiger


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,
ich würde statt dem ALphacool-Set einfach ein Shoggy nehmen. 
Der Rest sieht aber ok aus.
Mit Fillports kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## Kurry (23. Februar 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Das ist leider wegen einer anderen Frage untergegangen zumindest der Warenkorb.



Wegen Fillport: Hat der AGB dann nur die Öffnung zum Fillport? Beim Befüllen ist's einfacher wenn du ne 2. Öffnung der Luftausgleich stattfinden kann, sonst fließt das Wasser ewig langsam rein.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

Den AGB wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht mit nem Fillport verbinden 2 sollten in den Zwischenboden und einer in den Deckel und mim
Radi verbunden werden.

E:Ich wollte die Pumpe an den Entkopplungsteilen 
aufhängen deshalb hab ich gedacht das das Shoggy da nicht so ideal ist außerdem trägt es doch recht dick auf und ist keine Schönheit.


----------



## Kurry (23. Februar 2013)

Ah okay. Da gilt aber auch, dass Luft iwo raus strömen muss.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte so funktioniern der durchlass ist ja fast 1/4 Zoll und der Weg wenige mm da passt das schon.


----------



## Kurry (23. Februar 2013)

Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrung mitteilen. Ich befülle auch per Fillport und wenn die Wassersäule da drauf steht, kommt nur sehr langsam Luft hoch. Deswegen trinkt man auch nicht mit der Flasche im Mund, sondern mit der Oberlippe mittig auf der Öffnung.

Ich mach immer eine Schraube aufm AGB auf, dann läuft das vom Fillport direkt durch in den AGB.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja klar ich Schraub den Deckel vom AGB auf/ab füll oben ein bis überall wasser ist und da so zu 3/4 voll und dann Schraub ich ihn zu aber den radiator muss ich dann so Füllen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nochmal eine Durchflussmessung mit meinem selbstgebauten Kühler gemacht. 
ca. 239 l/Std bei 12V gehen durch den Kühler, mit der kleinen Pumpe. Ist allerdings etwas laut, schafft aber einen gewaltigen Druck 
Bei 4V gehen noch ca. 80l/Std durch und die Pumpe ist fast nicht zu hören.
Wie hoch ist denn ein Anzustrebender Durchfluss bei so einem Kühler, reichen da um die 240l/Std ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willst du denn damit Kühlen?

Ich kühle meine GPU mit dem ähnlich aufgebauten Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion, der hat eher noch weniger Kühlleistung als deiner und hab mit meiner GPU mit OC (geschätzt 170W) im Furmark ein Delta von ca. 20 Grad.
Was ich für einen Durchfluss habe, weiß ich haber nicht. All zu viel wird es nicht sein. (Falls es hilft: Phobya DC12-260 @55%(=1760 rpm) in kleinen Kreislauf mit dem genannten GPU Kühler, 420er Slim und EK Supreme)

Der Kühler sieht aber echt gut aus (hätt ich bloß ne eingene Fräße) und 240l/h reichen auf jeden Fall dicke aus.


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal muss man sagen, der Kühler sieht sehr gut aus. Evtl. auch noch LED-Bohrungen?

240l/Std reichen locker.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn damit Kühlen?
> Der Kühler sieht aber echt gut aus (hätt ich bloß ne eingene Fräße) und 240l/h reichen auf jeden Fall dicke aus.



Meine CPU möchte ich damit ( versuchsweise ) kühlen. 
Der Kühler ist der 1. von mir gemachte. Als zweiten Kühler baue ich einen in dieser Art oder in dieser Art, der dann allerdings Eckig wird, da ich noch keine Kreise fräsen kann. 
Ich weiß noch nicht genau, welchen ich von den beiden am ehesten bauen werde, der wird dann aber in meinem PC verbaut werden.
Der 2. ist ja von *VJoe2max*, viellicht kann der ja berichten, wie die Kühleigenschaften sind 
Falls es jemand interessiert, ich nutze diese Fräsmaschine: Optimum Maschinen: BF20 Vario / BF20 L Vario


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn ein Anzustrebender Durchfluss bei so einem Kühler, reichen da um die 240l/Std ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit 240 l/h solltest du locker in einem Bereich sein, in dem der Durchfluss keine Rolle mehr spielt. Vermutlich wären selbst 90 l/h noch bequem ausreichend (wieso testet du die Konstruktion nicht mal?), für echte Leistungsteigerungen musst du vor allem die Oberfläche vergrößern, nicht den Durchfluss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wieso testet du die Konstruktion nicht mal?


 Noch nicht zu gekommen, hab' im Moment recht viel um die Ohren,  außerdem muss ich die Deckplatte erneuern, da sie aufgrund von  Spannungen im Material gerissen ist. Dicht ist sie noch, fragt sich nur  wie lange.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> für echte Leistungsteigerungen musst du vor allem die Oberfläche vergrößern, nicht den Durchfluss.


 
Das hatte ich beim Nächsten vor, da meine 1,2mm Fräser für schmale Kanäle angekommen sind.


----------



## godfather22 (23. Februar 2013)

Wieso ist eigentlich der Watercool HK Rev.3 LT bei Aquatuning.de nur als "standart" gelistet und der Phobya UC-2 als "exzellent", obwohl der HK in diesem Test (http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...st-nexxxos-xp-supremacy-und-uc-2-lt/drucken/#) besser abschneidet als der UC-2?
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf diese Einstufungen kannst du pfeifen. 
Bei aktuellen CPU-Kühler sind die Temps so ähnlich, dass man einfach nach Optik kaufen kann.


----------



## godfather22 (23. Februar 2013)

Ok 

Hat mich als totaler Newbie nur verwundert.
Welchen würdet ihr den bevorzugen?


----------



## winner961 (23. Februar 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Hat mich als totaler Newbie nur verwundert.
> Welchen würdet ihr den bevorzugen?



Ich setzte seit Beginn meiner Waküzeit auf die Heatkiller


----------



## DrWaikiki (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst von dem HK 3.0 LT und dem UC2?

Ich würde den HK nehmen, weil ich ihn schöner finde. 
Allgemein würde ich den EK Supremacy, XSPC Raystorm, Swiftech Apogee HD 4-Port oder MIPS Iceforce HF nehmen.
Ich hab den Supremacy


----------



## Verminaard (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man koennte ja fast vermuten, weil Phoyba die Haus und Hofmarke von Aquatuning ist.

Waer aber eine boese Unterstellung


----------



## loltheripper (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Hat mich als totaler Newbie nur verwundert.
> Welchen würdet ihr den bevorzugen?


 Hab einen aquacomputer cuplex kryos pro sah am schönsten aus für gut 50€.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich der Watercool HK Rev.3 LT bei Aquatuning.de nur als "standart" gelistet und der Phobya UC-2 als "exzellent", obwohl der HK in diesem Test (Test: NexXxos XP³, Supremacy & UC-2 LT (Drucken) - ComputerBase) besser abschneidet als der UC-2?
> Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 

Die Kriterien, nach denen AT die Produkte einstuft, sind unbekannt - in sofern kann man nur rumraten. Leistung scheint es jedenfalls nicht zu sein, denn LT und CU Version des HK3 sind in unterschiedlichen Kategorien, gleiches gilt für den Kryos.
Zumindest bei den Radiatoren ist jedenfalls eine Anpassung der Verkaufskategorien an die Hausmarke (in dem Fall Alphacool) festzustellen.


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo leute ich benötige dringend Hilfe,
ich habe eben einen kleinen See neben meinem externen Radiator entdeckt. Wie finde ich das loch und wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

irgendwo muss es ja wohl feucht sein


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich habe meinen Radiator liegend montiert und wasser hat sich am vorderen Ende gesammelt und ist auf den Boden getropft.
Wenn ich den radiator Ausbaue, gibt es möglichkeiten das Loch zu finden?


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie mit einem Fahrrad-schlauch 
Wasser ablassen, stopfen drauf und in eine Wanne mit wasser halten (hab ich nie gemacht, sollte aber gehen... Der Radi wird halt komplett nass)


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte auch ein Leck bei meinem einen Phobya Radi (sind eh recht billig ^^ ) direkt dort wo die Verschraubung eingeschraubt wird,
also nicht am Gewinde, sondern Direkt am Radi wo der Teil mit dem Gewinde raussteht (ich hoff du weißt was ich meine).
Ich habs beobachtet wo es rauskommt und dann mit einem Tropfen silikon abgedichtet, allerdings wars bei mir echt ganz ganz minimal.
etwa 2-5 Tropfen pro stunde


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob das bei dem Radi so gut geht?
Im Fahrradschlauch ist ja druck drin, da wird die Luft richtig rausgedrückt und man sieht selbst kleine Löcher. Im Radi dagegen ist ja kein druck drin, die Luft kommt nur ganz ganz langsam raus.
Man könnte aber auf einer Seite ein Stück Schlauch anschließen und da dann kräftig reinpusten.


----------



## Metalic (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, bin derzeit dabei mich schonmal schlau zu machen was eine Wakü angeht. Dauert zwar noch bei mir weil ich mir erst zum Herbstbeginn alles neu zulegen möchte. (Der Somme ist verplant mit Arbeit und Motorradfahren  )
Ich möchte mir dann die komplette Hardware neu zulegen. Was mich aber jetzt interessiert ist das Gehäuse. Derzeit habe ich ein Silverstone TJ 02? Ja ich glaube das 02 ist es. Das wollte ich dann gerne ersetzen weil es mir nicht so gefällt.
Wirklich gut gefällt mir das R4 in grau mit einem Sichtfenster. Meine Frage ist nun: Hat von euch jemand in dem Gehäuse eine Wasserkühlung verbaut? Wenn ja wie sieht es da vom Platz her aus? Oder hat der Ein oder Andere sogar ein Bild?

Der Radioator soll bei mir außerhalb des Gehäuses landen. Also ein größerer, externer da ich CPU und GPU mit Wasser kühlen möchte.

Ich frage auch deshalb, weil ich hie rim Forum eine Liste mit passenden Gehäusen gefunden habe, aber das R4 war nicht darunter


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach doch, einen versuch wärs wert


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du kannst normalerweise eine CPU + GPU Kühlung ohne probleme AN einem Midi-Tower installieren...
hab ich auch so gemacht:
(Bilder sind nicht mehr die neuesten, da andere Pumpe und Verschlauchung + Phobya Charger hinten und die GPU Kühlung sollte in ein paar tagen folgen  )


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetzt alles so weit zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Link konnte ich leider nicht machen 

Das meiste davon kaufe ich gebraucht, bzw günstiger hier im MP.
Passt alles zusammen oder gibt es Dinge, die ich noch verbessern könnte?


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht gut aus, nur würd ich den schlauch nicht als Packung sondern als Meterware nehmen...


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Februar 2013)

Wieso das? Ist der nicht im Retail Package günstiger xD


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

irgendwie sind die in den Packungen nicht so knickfest 
hatten wir hier auch schon mal diskutiert...
Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob es da um die transparenten oder die nicht-transperenten ging... 

Das vergleichsphoto kann ich nachher mal raussuchen...


----------



## DrWaikiki (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Schlauch kann ich dir Feser 16/10 empfehlen. 
Feser Schlauch 16/10mm - UV blue 1m, A-C-Shop


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Als Schlauch kann ich dir Feser 16/10 empfehlen.
> Feser Schlauch 16/10mm - UV blue 1m, A-C-Shop


 
Gibt es den auch bei Aquatuning und in rot?


----------



## DrWaikiki (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, leider nicht bei AT. :/ A-C-Shop ist aber auch sehr gut und bietet auch sehr viele Anschlüsse. ( anders als AT)


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetzt auch seit ner weile den Feser in Rot, bestellt bei MF.
bisher bin ich recht zufrieden damit. Die Mastercleer in Transparent warn ein Satz mit x


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würdet ihr mir von den Mastercleer-Schläuchen abraten oder genügen die, wenn man keine großartigen Ansprüche hat?

Wie würdet ihr einen 360er Radiator in einem Gehäuse befestigen, in dem es keine Bohrlöcher für 120mm-Fans gibt?


----------



## DrWaikiki (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Masterkleer-Schläuche sind schon ok. Klar, die sind jetzt nicht so gut wie Tygon, Koolance oder Feser, aber dennoch ok.

Und wegen der Befestigung, bor einfach ein paar Löcher rein.


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mastercleer-schläuche sind sehr gut, nur gibt es unterschiede zwischen den Boxen und der Meterware:
Bild: img_885053ufx.jpg - abload.de
im Hintergrund der Schlauch aus der Box und vorne meine Meter-Ware


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte Meterware, sind aber nach 4 wochen total Trüb gewesen


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok dann wer ich doch wohl lieber zur Meterware greifen ^^
3 Meter reichen denke ich, oder reichen für CPU-only auch 2?


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei meiner Verschlauchung (siehe oben) hatte ich ca. 2,5m


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde auch 3 nehem, mit ein bisschen verschnitt der bastelei oder wenn du die sachen mal woanders im gehäuse hinstellest und wieder bastelst sind ein paar reserven immer gut.

@zockerlein 
macht das ech so einen unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen mit meiner box bei mir hab ich sogar ziemlich enge radien


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei den transparenten machts glaub ich keinen Unterschied...
auf dem Bild is der im Hintergrund auch ein undurchsichtiger, weißer


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Womit schneidet man den am besten Schläuche? Mit nem Teppichmesser?


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab immer ne Schere genommen, das geht 1a 

Aber ne richtig große


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2013)

Mit ner ordentlichen Schere geht es auch. Ansonsten gibt es halt dedizierte Schlauchschneider.


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich hatte Meterware, sind aber nach 4 wochen total Trüb gewesen



Hab bis jetzt nur die boxed gehabt und die sind auch trüb geworden.


----------



## godfather22 (24. Februar 2013)

Hi nochmal 

Wie kann man am besten ein Netzteil überbrücken wenn man keinen dafür vorgesehenen Stecker hat?
Und nochwas: ist es gefahrlos möglich einen PC mit einer WaKü horizontal auf den Boden zu legen?


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. Februar 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Hi nochmal
> 
> Wie kann man am besten ein Netzteil überbrücken wenn man keinen dafür vorgesehenen Stecker hat?
> Und nochwas: ist es gefahrlos möglich einen PC mit einer WaKü horizontal auf den Boden zu legen?



Sollte doch dicht sein. Büroklammer aus metall. Beim grünen kabel und nem schwarzen reinstecken. Fertig.


----------



## zockerlein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> ist es gefahrlos möglich einen PC mit einer WaKü horizontal auf den Boden zu legen?


der liegt bei mir immer horizontal im Auto, wenn wir zu ner LAN fahren und es passiert nix 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...635-picture322875-9-atx-stecker-24-pin9xu.gif
15 und 16 überbrücken... (keine Garantie , aber eigentlich geht das so  )


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab auch keinen klaren hab den grünen 11/8 im 3,3m pack genommen. hab das ganze erst seit knapp 2 monaten bisher sieht alles noch wie neu aus .


----------



## Kurry (25. Februar 2013)

Generell ist die Meinnung, jedenfalls von bekannten Größen im Luxx, dass MK Retail Packs deutlich bessere Qualität aufweist!


----------



## godfather22 (25. Februar 2013)

Ihr macht mich echt fertig -.-

Ich denke ich geh nach dem Preis und hol mir die Boxed-Schläuche.


----------



## efdev (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach das wird dich schon nicht enttäuschen und auf die 10€ bei einer Wakü kommt es auch nicht mehr an


----------



## mfg_XX (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand eigentlich das SSF-Geheuse aus der nvidia Werbund von euch?
Nvidia unter ultimativer gaming pc

  währe doch cool für nen mini wakü-mod!

Vielen dank für eure antworten

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## master.of.war (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
wollte Frage ob jemand einen guten Kühlblock für die Radeon 7870 Boost Edition kennt? Soweit ich weiß passt kein Kühlblock der "normalen" Radeon 7870 oder irre ich mich da? 

Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort 
Mfg


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hej, ich bin gerade am zusammenstellen einer WaKü aber hab da mal eine grundlegende Frage was die Aquastream Pumpen angeht.

Braucht man da unbedingt eine Lüftersteuerung? Soweit ich das sehe kann man diese auch komplett über die Software steuern die hoffentlich dabei ist?
Wenn ich mir die Ultra Version ansehe steht dort - externer Temperatursensor und interner Wassertemperatursensor. Sind die da nun dabei oder ist es nur möglich die anzuschließen?
Weiterhin steht bei der Ultra Version - Anschluss Durchflussensor. Das heisst ich kann direkt an die Pumpe einen Sensor anstecken nehme ich an.

Kann ich Pumpe+Temperatursensoren+Durchflussmesser dann alles per Software steuern? 
ODer wie genau funktioniert das?

Danke schonmal )


----------



## efdev (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup die haben diese steuerungs software die ist nicht direkt dabei sodnern auf der seite erhältlichhttp://aquacomputer.de/software.html


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber im Preis inbegriffen. Und welche Sensoren sind da nun schon drin?


----------



## hendrosch (27. Februar 2013)

Dabei ist nur ein recht ungenauer Wassertemperatur sensor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



master.of.war schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte Frage ob jemand einen guten Kühlblock für die Radeon 7870 Boost Edition kennt? Soweit ich weiß passt kein Kühlblock der "normalen" Radeon 7870 oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort
> Mfg



Hatten wir erst kürzlich die Frage. 7870 passt nicht, die meisten Hersteller verwenden 7950 PCBs. Aber nicht 7950 referenz, sondern was auch immer der Hersteller gerade so für seine 7950er nimmt. Ob es dafür was passendes gibt, musst du also für jedes einzelne Exemplar nachgucken.



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Braucht man da unbedingt eine Lüftersteuerung? Soweit ich das sehe kann man diese auch komplett über die Software steuern die hoffentlich dabei ist?



Die Pumpe kannst du so steuern, was du für Ansprüche an die Regelung von Lüftern hast, musst du selbst wissen. Die Möglichkeiten der XT sind jedenfalls begrenzt.



> Wenn ich mir die Ultra Version ansehe steht dort - externer Temperatursensor und interner Wassertemperatursensor. Sind die da nun dabei oder ist es nur möglich die anzuschließen?
> Weiterhin steht bei der Ultra Version - Anschluss Durchflussensor. Das heisst ich kann direkt an die Pumpe einen Sensor anstecken nehme ich an.



Der interne Sensor ist intern verbaut, alles andere muss extra gekauft werden.



> Kann ich Pumpe+Temperatursensoren+Durchflussmesser dann alles per Software steuern?
> ODer wie genau funktioniert das?



Die Sensoren kannst du per Software auslesen. Zu steuern gibt es da nichts, sind Sensore


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was heisst sehr begrenzt was die Steuerung von Lüftern angeht?

Soll ich für die Lüfter lieber eine eigene Steuerung nehmen? Die sind ja nicht sooo teuer. Welche wäre da denkbar? Es sind zwei 420er Radis geplant. Also 6 Lüfter + ich denke zwei weitere Lüfter die das Mainboard etwas belüften.

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Halterung mit der man 2SSD's in eine 5Zoll Schacht bekommt? Habe das neue Gehäuse bzw. Benchtable gerade bekommen und überlege wie ich das am besten mache. Ist garnicht sooo groß wie gedacht^^

Edit okay das mitm Schacht hat sich erledigt. Habe zwei versteckte Plätze für SSD's gefunden. 240 Euro Gehäuse und kein Handbuch dazu -.-

Dann könnte ich eine 5Zoll Lüftersteuerung mit einbauen vorne. Die hat dann doch Platz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Was heisst sehr begrenzt was die Steuerung von Lüftern angeht?


 
Ein Kanal, 0,5 A maximum iirc.


----------



## santos (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

interner Tempsensor = Wassertemp. leicht verfälscht, weil Pumpeneigenwärme hinzukommt.
externer Tempsensor = liegt bei
Aquabus-Kabel         = liegt bei, muss mit angeschlossen werden wenn AE4 oder 5 vorhanden ist
USB _ Kabel            =  liegt bei, Anschluss an MB zwingend notwendig zwecks Einstellung über Software

Alles wird über AS2012 gesteuert, auch der Lüfter und Tempkanal.


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

externer Tempsensor liegt bei? Was ist das für einer? Finde keine Angaben über einen beigelegten Tempsensor bei aquatuning.


----------



## hendrosch (28. Februar 2013)

Leigt auch keiner bei zumindest nicht bei meiner.


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe jetzt 4 von diesen Pumpen erhalten und in jeder war ein Temp.Sensor. Der so aussieht


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haben gerade mal den Lieferumfang überprüft, demnach stimmt es, das kein Temp. Sensor beiligt, alles recht eigenartig, ich habe vier Stück erhalten allerdings keine ATX Überbrückungsstecker und Jumper, wie in der Lieferliste vorgesehen. Egal, also laut Liste keinen Sensor, aber nicht wirklich tragisch, der Sensor ist nicht teuer, kann man gerade so stemmen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo denke ich auch. Hab nun mal einen Thread aufgemacht mit dem was ich bsiher zusammengesucht habe. Hätte aber noch eine Frage zu Radiatoren.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 420mm Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 420mm 35284
Da steht er hat 6 Anschlussgewinde und 1 Auslassgewinde. Das heisst 6 Anschlüsse wo das Wasser rein kan nund einen wo es raus kann oder? Das wäre aber ziemlich blöd wenn der einzelne Anschluss da vorne als Ausgang dient. Dann läuft das Wasser doch garnicht komplett durch. Und beim einbauen wäre das auch komplizierter.


----------



## zockerlein (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der eine oben KANN als auslass genutzt werden, ist aber als entlüftungsschrauber sinnvoller


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay also kann ich schon die zwei die hinten gerade raus gehen als EIN und den anderen als AUS Lasser benutzen?


----------



## zockerlein (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, sollten sich halt gegenüber liegen


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja okay das dachte ich mir fast  Na dann warte ich mal feedback in meinem thread ab und werd mich die Tage ans bestellen machen


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ic hhabe gerade etwas blödes gelesen. Die Windforce von Gigabyte 7950. Es soll garkeinen passenden Wasserkühler geben. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder wiederrufen?^^


----------



## zockerlein (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist doch eine Standart-PCB?
such die karte mal hier:
CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Liste gibt es nur Revision 1.0 ich habe Revision 2.0 . Hmm für die Revision 1.0 scheint es welche zu geben.
Bin durch diesen Thread hier aufmerksam geworden
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...e-3x-gegen-hd-7950-referenzdesign-gtx670.html


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte mal was Fragen , derzeit habe Ich diesen Lüfter für meinen 200er Radiator  im System ist ein 3770k  derzeit habe Ich unter Last eine wasser Temp von unter 24C*   

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter - schwarz 



Drehzahl: 700 U/min
Fördervolumen: 80,1 m³/h
Nun habe Ich diesen hier Gefunden :    



Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm






Drehzahl: 800 U/Min
Airflow: max. 127,4 m³/h


was machen diese  47.3 m³/h mehr an einer Temp Verbesserung ?


----------



## hendrosch (1. März 2013)

Naja vermutlich nicht viel der unterschied Raumtemp./Wassertemp ist j schon wirklich gering.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber der 3770k soll noch OC werden und einen 7970 eingebunden werden da rückt delta t ja immer höher. 

Also lohnt das nicht ?


----------



## TSchaK (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessant wäre der Druck...


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann bau doch erst mal die GraKa mit ein und schau dann, ob die Temp für dich ok ist...
wenn nein, kannst du den neuen Lüfter ja mal ausprobieren


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn den die 7970 mal lieferbar wäre dann ja


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso, du hast die karte noch nich mal? 
Dann kauf dir gleich einen mit WaKü-Block oder eine Standart-AMD-Karte...
dann zahlst du nix für den Kühler drauf...


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope ich kauf keine Referenz da Spulenfiepen :thumbup:

Ich kaufe ein Premium Modell  und bin dann Glücklich  kommt sowieso nur GPU Only


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> nur GPU Only


und da findest du keinen, der dir gefällt und lieferbar ist? ahhh ja


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hä muss ich den Satz jetzt verstehen ?


Es geht noch immer um die nicht  Lieferbare 7970 ...

Ich habe schon nen Heatkiller hier liegen


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aso, jetzt blick ich durch 
die SpaWa-Kühler etc. auch?


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

XD  XD also Ich habe alles hier und wollte ja eig nur fragen ob mehr luftdurchsatz = bessere Temps 

Die 7970 mal ausser acht gelassen .....


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eigentlich schon...
aber bei den Wassertemperaturen erst mal nicht, das wird sich eben erst mit der Karte bemerkbar machen


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja deshalb frage ich doch ob sich der mehr durchsatz lohnt


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, SOBALD du mehr sachen in den Kreislauf hängst, die Wärme erzeugen


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss man heute wenn man Wasserkühlungsteile wie z.B. Radiator, Pumpe und AGB kauft die vor benutzen noch reinigen oder so? Mal liest man ja mal sagen die Leute das wäre früher mal so gewesen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> ja, SOBALD du mehr sachen in den Kreislauf hängst, die Wärme erzeugen


 
Das wollte Ich doch die ganze Zeit wissen :beer:


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Muss man heute wenn man Wasserkühlungsteile wie z.B. Radiator, Pumpe und AGB kauft die vor benutzen noch reinigen oder so? Mal liest man ja mal sagen die Leute das wäre früher mal so gewesen.



Radiator auf jeden Fall mal gut durchspülen.


----------



## efdev (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup also zumindest den radi mal durchspülen vielleicht noch die kühler man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit was soll ich den durchspülen?


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

destiliertes (entmineralisiertes) Wasser...


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also einfach reinlaufen lassen bis es unten rausläuft? Stell ich mir komisch vor einen Radiator durchzuspülen  Destilliertes Wasser krieg ich im Supermarkt oder so sicher. Kann ich den danach direkt einbauen oder sollte ich warten?


----------



## zockerlein (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannste dann gleich einbauen...
es kann halt sein, dass noch rückstände von der Produktion, abgeplatzte Plastik-Splitter etc. im Radi sind, und die kommen dann halt raus


----------



## Kurry (1. März 2013)

Naja effektiver ist's mit laufendem Wasser. Einfach Duschkopf drauf und gib ihm. Danach mit dest. Wasser Spülen. Ich würd zu mindest gucken, dass das meiste Wasser raus ist.

Noch gründlicher Reinigen kannste wenn du das Schema aus diversen Radiatorreinigungs Thread vollführst!


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur Wasser bringt eigentlich überhaupt nichts (egal ob fließend oder stehend), wenn´s um das Reinigen eines Radiators geht. Nur grobe Späne, Lacksplitter o. Ä. werden so raus gespült. Der fiese Dreck der den Kreislauf dicht machen kann wird dadurch nicht tangiert. Da musst du schon mit effektiven Reinigungsmitteln ran. Guides dazu gibt´s, wie Kurry schon sagte, hier im Forum.


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber fieser Dreck sollte in einem NEUEN Radiator doch garnicht drin sein?


----------



## zockerlein (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, eigentlich nicht, du solltest aber lieber auf nummer sicher gehen


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ic hglaub wenn ich da fiesen Dreck rauslaufen sehe schick ich den direkt zurück. Ich kaufe neuware für gutes Geld. Da will ich keinen Dreck drin haben


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T

Ist die Pumpe eigentlich irgendwie regelbar was die Pumpleistung angeht? Finde dazu nichts.


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

afaik ist die via PWM am MB-Anschluss regelbar.


----------



## zockerlein (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, als aller erstes mal 5/7/12V und das sollte eig. auch reichen


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab eine Lüftersteuerung gekauft. Vielleicht kann ich die ja da anschließen? Oder werden da feste Adapter für 5/7/12 Volt dabei sein?


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat die DDC denn einen 3pin oder 4pin-Stecker?

Kommt drauf an welche Stecker deine Lüftersteuerung unterstützt.


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T 49064
Steuerung Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya MaxGuide 6 Controller - Single Bay 5,25" Phobya MaxGuide 6 Controller - Single Bay 5,25" 70167


----------



## zockerlein (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4 pol ans Netzteil, 3 pol an die Steuerung... so stell ich mir das vor


----------



## 991jo (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, der 4-Pin-Molex liefert 12V, darauf läuft die Pumpe. Der 3-Pin-Lüfter-Adapter ist nur für das Drehzahl-Signal da. Mit einem 7V-Adapter läuft die Pumpe nicht an, zumindest meine auf die 1T+-Variante gemoddetete tut das nicht. Deswegen wird bei mir dann eine Aquero (für die Spannung) und ein Poweramp (für die Leistung, die die Pumpe braucht) eingebaut.

Das mit der Steuerung könnte funktionieren, nur zum Anlaufen musst du halt die Spannung für die Pumpe relativ hoch einstellen (ich habe glaub ich mal was von mind. 9V gehört) und wenn sie läuft kannst du sie eventuell runterdrehen. Das hat im schlimmsten Fall zur Folge, dass du einfach vergessen kannst, die Pumpe zu starten, da die Spannung die anliegt zu niedrig ist zum Anlaufen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab das Dingens mal mit Destilliertem Wasser durchgespült ein paar mal. Auch mal ein Paar Minuten gefüllt stehen gelassen. Bisschne geschüttelt und leicht geklopft. Da kam schon einige schwarze Teilchen raus. Aber ich hoffe der ist nun sauber. Die Schläuche werd ich vor einbau auch nochmal kurz mit destilliertem Wasser durchspülen. Wie siehts mit Pumpe und AGB aus? Am besten auch oder? Wobei das bei der Pumpe schwierig wird?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. März 2013)

Schläuche brauchst du nicht, AGB und Pumpe eigentlich auch nicht. Aber wenn du willst, kannst du den Kreislauf ja halb zusammenbauen und die Pumpe Wasser durchpumpen lassen, welches du danach ersetzt. 

In Radis sind häufig Fertigungsrückstände, da da ja gelötet wird, Schläuche und AGB sind eigentlich sauber, dass in Pumpen was drin hängt hab ich auch noch nie gehört.


----------



## Kurry (2. März 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> 4 pol ans Netzteil, 3 pol an die Steuerung... so stell ich mir das vor



991jo hat's eigentlich ganz gut erklärt! Man kann aber auch Adapter kaufen die die 2 Kabel auf einen 3pin bringen, oder man macht das selbst. Aber ans MB würde ich die nicht hängen, da die Anlaufleistung die meisten Boards brät.

Es gibt aber auch die Swiftech MCP35X - momentan die beste DDC-1T. Diese ist sogar PWM gesteuert!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie groß ist der Lochmittelabstand der Kühlerbesfestigung von dem Sockel 1155 ? 
Hab' was von 75mm von Bohrung zu Bohrung gelesen, ist das richtig


----------



## VJoe2max (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das passt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ja, das passt.


 
Weißt du zufällig den ungefähren Durchmesser der Bohrungen im MoBo ? Welches metrische Gewinde passt da durch ?

MfG


----------



## Minga_Bua (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So meine erste Wasserkühlung ist verbaut 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set 40192
Ich weiss sicher nicht die beste aber ich bin zufrieden.

Mein 3570k@4,4ghz@1,2710Vcore läuft bei max 70° in prime. Gutes Stück besser als mein NH D14 Noctua.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> So meine erste Wasserkühlung ist verbaut
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set 40192
> Ich weiss sicher nicht die beste aber ich bin zufrieden.
> 
> Mein 3570k@4,4ghz@1,2710Vcore läuft bei max 70° in prime. Gutes Stück besser als mein NH D14 Noctua.


 Willkommen im Club der Waküler.


----------



## 991jo (2. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Weißt du zufällig den ungefähren Durchmesser der Bohrungen im MoBo ? Welches metrische Gewinde passt da durch ?



Wenn ich mich grad nicht vollkommen irre, haben die Schrauben von meinem Heatkiller, die auch durchs Board gehen M4 Gewinde.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig den ungefähren Durchmesser der Bohrungen im MoBo ? Welches metrische Gewinde passt da durch ?
> 
> MfG


 
Die Bohrungen haben einen Durchmesser von 4,03mm (+0,05, -0,03 toleriert). Dementsprechend passen M4 Gewinde problemlos durch und sind auch Standard zur Befestigung von Kühlern mit Schraubmontage


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Bohrungen haben einen Durchmesser von 4,03mm (+0,05, -0,03 toleriert). Dementsprechend passen M4 Gewinde problemlos durch und sind auch Standard zur Befestigung von Kühlern mit Schraubmontage


 
Ok, danke. Dann werde ich heute den Kühler mal auf meiner CPU testen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Radihalter gemacht? Das Konzept schaut nämlich ziemlich genial aus. Das wäre genau sowas, was ich brauche. Hätte dazu nämlich mehrere Fragen:

1. Wie viel Gewicht darf eigentlich an dem Teil dran hängen? Wollte da einen 360er G-Changer mit 60mm Dicke dran bauen und diesen dann am "obersten" Lüfterplatz mit dem Halter verbinden, sodass 2/3 des Radis unten hängen. Auf dem Bild hängt nur ein 360er Slim.
2. Kann man die Position des Radiators auch mit Thumbscrews festschrauben? Wäre nämlich ungünstig, wenn der Radiator beim Transport ständig rein- und rausrutscht.
3. In der Beschreibung ist ne Artikelnummer angegeben, mit der man von 120mm auf 140mm aufstocken kann. Wenn ich nach der Nummer suche, lande ich aber wieder beim Halter. Welcher Artikel ist das?

mfg Marcel
3.


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 360er Radi hinten ans Gehäuse? 
mach den lieber an die Außenwand, oder innenrein...
Seht doch besch....eiden aus...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das find ich mit dieser Halterung ja gerade alles andere als besch...eiden.  Ich bin die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einen guten Möglichkeit möglichst viel Radifläche zu haben, möglichst nicht die Welt zu kaufen und zugleich das Ding LAN-tauglich zu halten. 1080er Radis fallen weg, sind bei CPU-only auch völlig überdimensioniert. Die sind meiner Meinung nach an der Außenwand einfach absolut hässlich und durch die Wölbung an der Seitenwand meines Troopers muss ich auch nochmal ein paar Zentimeter Abstand drauflegen. Pfui! Extern ist auch keine Alternative, auch nicht mit CPCs, da das wieder teuer wird und, es ist und bleibt so, 1080 für nen i5 absolut overpowered ist. Intern ist doof, da ich nicht möchte, dass die warme Gehäuseluft zum Kühlen der Radis verwendet wird. Also kann ich generell nur Radis hinten, unten und vorn befestigen, wobei vorn am Trooper durch die Bauweise mit Flex-Arbeit verbunden ist. Außerdem kann ich dann meine HDDs nicht mehr unterbringen. Hinten ist auch keine Alternative, da ich den Radi dann außen montieren müsste und das schrecklich aussieht. Intern geht leider nicht, da die CPU durch die Mainboardbauweise ziemlich nah hintem am Lüfter ist (der Alpenföhn K2 passt nur ganz knapp). Ein 60mm Radi + Lüfter würde nicht passen. Bleibt nur noch unten. Und wenn ich nur unten einen 120er hätte, dann kann ich auch gleich beim K2 bleiben. Und gerade eben ist mir dann dieses geile Montagesystem von Koolance ins Gesicht gesprungen. Ich würde das Teil, direkt nachdem es ankommt, schwarz lackieren, damit es zum Case und Radi passt, und dann den 360er da dran bauen. Wenn ich mit dem PC lospilgern will, schiebe ich den Radi nah ans Gehäuse (Kabel sind dann ja eh ab, geht also) und bin somit platzsparend, einfach und sicher unterwegs. Wenn der PC dann wieder steht, wird der Radi ausgefahren und gut is die Sache. Keine Kupplungen oder sonstwas notwendig. Und außerdem: Direkt über meinem hinteren Lüfter sind drei Schlaucheingänge. Und die äußeren Beiden haben augenscheinlich exakt den gleichen Abstand wie die Einlässe am G-Changer. Ich muss also nichtmal mit Winkeln arbeiten oder gar flexen. 

Edit: Ich wollte sogar zuerst mit Hilfe von zwei Schanieren den Radi wie eine Tür aufklappen lassen. Von oben betrachtet sähe das dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das war ne ganz blöde Idee.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. März 2013)

Ja, das wäre für die Schläue je echt blöd. 

Aber nach oben könnte man ihn klappen. Man muss es nur so machen, dass die Schläuche gleichmäßig, nicht zu eng und ohne zu verkanten nach oben gebogen werden.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie jetzt "nach oben klappen"? Also sodass ich hinten n Bügelbrett hochklappe oder was?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. März 2013)

So in etwa. Ist aber auch ne blöde Idee. 
Dachte aus irgendeinem Grund, das muss nur zum Ein/Ausstecken weggeklappt werden, aber wenn das immer weggeklappt werden muss, sieht das echt Kacke aus. 
Hätte allerdings den Vorteil, dass man (bei stabiler Bauart) eine gewärmte Fußauflage hat.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist das Koolance-Teil wohl wirklich die beste Idee.

Ich hab hier auch nochmal ein Video mit dem Teil gefunden. Das sieht sogar alles andere als schlecht aus, eigentlich sogar ziemlich genial. Selbst wenn der Radiator oben übersteht, sieht es noch sehr gut aus. Dann kann sogar noch ein 480er in die Config.  Aber dann kann ich die beiden Schlaucheinlässe nicht mehr so genial nutzen, wie ich es wollte. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas rumexperimentieren und rumüberlegen. Vllt ist es mit zwei (eigentlich ja vier) Winkeln mäglich. Müsste nur mal schauen, ob das dann noch passt, wie groß wie Winkel sind.

Edit:
So, ich hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht. Wenn ich einen 360er nehme und das Bracket am ersten Lüfterplatz montiere, dann kann ich einfach die Schläuche aus einer der seitlichen Einlässe direkt in das Case führen. Das würde sicherlich super funktionieren, auch wenn ich den Radiator dann "einfahre". Wenn ich aber jetzt einen 480er nehme und das Bracket dann am zweiten Lüfterplatz monitere, dann bin ich ja mit den Anschlüssen am Radiator einen Lüfterplatz, also ziemlich exakt 120mm höher. Mal zum verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der grüne Punkt ist der Anschluss am Radiator, der blaue Punkt die Schlauchdurchführung am Trooper. Das schwarze Stück soll Verbindungsstücke darstellen, das rote Stück dann Schlauch.

Ich starte am Radiator mit einem Innengewinde, möchte natürlich mit einem Winkel nach unten. Dazu würde ich jetzt dieses Teil nehmen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 90° drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 90° drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome 64230
Dann hab ich wieder ein Innengewinde und meine Konstruktion zeigt nach unten. Um die 120mm zu überbrücken haue ich dann gleich zwei hiervon hintereinander:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Verlängerung G1/4 auf G1/4 50mm - gerändelt - silber vernickelt Verlängerung G1/4 auf G1/4 50mm - gerändelt - silber vernickelt 64139
Dann habe ich 100mm allein damit überbrückt und die anderen 20mm erledigen die Winkel ja in gewisserweise.  Nun habe ich wieder ein Innengewinde vor mir liegen und möchte jetzt wieder in Richtung Trooper zeigen. Dafür nutze ich dann sowas:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar - gerändelt - silver 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar - gerändelt - silver 62266
Dann zeigt mein Anschluss wieder zum Trooper und die 120mm sind überbrückt. Jetzt ergänze ich den restlichen Weg zum Gehäuse mit Schlauch. Durch den Schlauch wird das Ganze an der Stelle flexibel und ich kann den Radiator ein- und ausfahren. Eventuelle Abweichungen von wenigen Millimetern gleicht der Schlauch ja aus.

Würde das so funktionieren oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, mein Kühler ist drauf und funktioniert super 
Hält meinen 2600K (1,23V ) bei 56°C nach 20min Prime. Pumpe läuft nun im Idle, nicht zu hören mit 2,5V von 12V max . Wasser hat ungefähr Raumtemperatur ( 19°C )
Bei 8V Pumpenspannung sinkt die Temp ziemlich schnell von 56°C auf 51°C ab.
Bei maximalen 12V Spannung sinkt die Temp dann nur noch bis auf 50°C, das wären dann 239l/std.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es einen 11/8er   U anschluss ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind ja echt ordentliche Temperaturen. 
Und gut aussehen tut er auch noch.

Das Beste ist aber das "hab-ich-selbst-gebaut" Gefühl, stimmts?


----------



## godfather22 (3. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So, mein Kühler ist drauf und funktioniert super
> Hält meinen 2600K (1,23V ) bei 56°C nach 20min Prime. Pumpe läuft nun im Idle, nicht zu hören mit 2,5V von 12V max . Wasser hat ungefähr Raumtemperatur ( 19°C )
> Bei 8V Pumpenspannung sinkt die Temp ziemlich schnell von 56°C auf 51°C ab.
> Bei maximalen 12V Spannung sinkt die Temp dann nur noch bis auf 50°C, das wären dann 239l/std.
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=630461"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=630462"/>



Was für Temperaturen hattest du denn vorher und mit welchem Kühler?
Wie teuer ist es denn sich so einen selbst zu bauen und wo kann man das machen?


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bzw. was macht ihr beruflich, um sowas zu können? (Industriemechaniker?)


----------



## godfather22 (3. März 2013)

Er ist Mechatroniker. 

Gibt es nicht irgendwo do it yourself Werkstätte wo man sowas machen kann?


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schick, schick 

wär ja geil


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das Beste ist aber das "hab-ich-selbst-gebaut" Gefühl, stimmts?


 
Ja, stimmt 



godfather22 schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen hattest du denn vorher und mit welchem Kühler?
> Wie teuer ist es denn sich so einen selbst zu bauen und wo kann man das machen?


 
Vorher hatte ich den CM V8 drauf, der lag bei ca. 65-70°C, je nach Gehäusetemp.
Bei den Kosten beläuft es sich auf viellicht 5€, da ich kostenlos an das meiste Material komme. Das teuerste sind immer die Maschinen.



godfather22 schrieb:


> Er ist Mechatroniker.
> 
> Gibt es nicht irgendwo do it yourself Werkstätte wo man sowas machen kann?


 
Jupp, Mechatroniker.
Keine Ahnung, ich hab allles zu Hause gemacht. Wir haben eine ziemlich große Privatwerkstatt.

Der nächste Kühler ist auch schon in Planung. der bekommt mittig das Wasser auf eine Pinstruktur geblasen und wird insgesamt 4-Schichtig. Der wird dann in ein paar Wochen fertig sein.


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Keine Ahnung, ich hab allles zu Hause gemacht. Wir haben eine ziemlich große Privatwerkstatt.


offensichtlich xDDD


----------



## VJoe2max (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Sieht ja schon mal nicht übel aus . Ein Kanalkühler bringt zwar keine sonderlich hohe Performance, aber dennoch lässt sich damit jede CPU mehr als ausreichend kühlen. Auf jeden Fall ein gelungener Einstieg in die Welt der Selbstbau-Kühler! 

@zockerlein: So fürchterlich viel Werkzeug braucht man gar nicht. Aber ne kleine Hobbyfräse ist schon ganz hilfreich . 
Einen Kanalkühler kann man allerdings auch schon mit Handwerkzeugen fertigen. Wird dann vllt. nicht ganz so schön wie bei =MR-C=KinG[GER], funktioniert aber auch. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der nächste Kühler ist auch schon in  Planung. der bekommt mittig das Wasser auf eine Pinstruktur geblasen und  wird insgesamt 4-Schichtig. Der wird dann in ein paar Wochen fertig  sein.


 
Damit wird´s dann performancemäßig richtig interessant :d:. Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf. 
Mein letzter Kühler in dieser Bauweise konnte leider das Vorjahresmodell in ähnlicher Bauweise nicht schlagen. Bei solchen komplexeren Kühlern kommt es auf jedes Detail an. Wenn man den richtigen Riecher und ein brauchbares Konzept hat, kann man so aber durchaus mit der kommerziellen Konkurrenz mithalten.


----------



## godfather22 (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah würde ich das auch mal gerne machen 

Hast du auch einen handelsüblichen Wasserkühler als Vergleich da?


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Aber ne kleine Hobbyfräse ist schon ganz hilfreich .


meinst du eine "kleine" für 1500€ ?


----------



## VJoe2max (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> meinst du eine "kleine" für 1500€ ?


 
Jep - dafür bekommst du ein brauchbares Gerät und eine kleine Erstausrüstung an Fräsern.


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat ja auch jeder mal eben so übrig...


----------



## godfather22 (3. März 2013)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Jep - dafür bekommst du ein brauchbares Gerät und eine kleine Erstausrüstung an Fräsern.



Ich glaube bei zockerleins Post fehlte der "" smiley


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

here, take this -->


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Jep - dafür bekommst du ein brauchbares Gerät und eine kleine Erstausrüstung an Fräsern.


 
Wie hoch sind die Kosten für eine hochwertigere Fräsmaschine?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind die Kosten für eine hochwertigere Fräsmaschine?


 Mehr als die meisten Autos. 

Aber das ist für einen Hobby-Waküblock-Fräßer vollkommen überdimensioniert.

EDIT: Oder meinst du ein Hochwertiges für Hobbybastler? Das ist natürlich bei weitem nicht so teuer.


----------



## zockerlein (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Was für ein Trumm hast du denn daheim stehen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> meinst du eine "kleine" für 1500€ ?


 
Zu den 1500€ ( meine kostet laut Liste 1725€ ) kommt aber auch noch jede Menge an Zubehör wie ein gutes Bohrfutter ( 80€ ), Fräser, Spannzangen, Maschinenschraubstock ( ordentlich teuer )  uvm.
Ich wäre mit allen Teilen laut Listenpreise eine ganze Ecke über 2k, hab alles durch unseren Händler, bei dem wir unser ganzes Werkzeug kaufen aber günstiger bekommen. 
Und Optimum hat sogar zwei Sachen doppelt geliefert, ohne es mitzubekommen 

Bei großen Fräsmaschinen muss man gebraucht schon Richtung 20k hinlegen, die sind für solche Arbeiten aber überdimensioniert.

Edit: Das wäre meine Maschine http://www.optimum-maschinen.de/produkte/fraesmaschinen/bf20vario/index.html
Lässt sich nach meinem Empfinden in weicheren Materialien sehr genau und präzise mit arbeiten.
Bei z.B. S235JR sieht das ganze schon anders aus, da fehlt dann halt die Verwindungssteifigkeit und das Gewicht einer großen Maschine.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Opti BF20 ist ganz schön teuer geworden. Habe meine vor paar Jahren gekauft, aber damals kostete sie noch in paar Hunderter weniger. Hab allerdings die Variante mit dem kurzen Tisch. Mit dem aller nötigsten Zubehör und gebrauchten Teilen könnte man da noch mit 1500€ gerade so klar kommen. Wenn ich bei mir allerdings das ganze Zubehör und die Fräser zusammen rechne, komme ich gut und gerne noch mal auf 1500€ zusätzlich zur Fräsmaschine.
Da kann man locker so viel Geld wie in eine Edel-Wakü stecken, aber dafür ist es halt auch ein Universalgerät (was man bei weitem nicht nur zum Kühlerbau einsetzen kann). Mit ein bisschen Zusatz-Equipment (Rundtisch, Sägeblattaufnahme) lässt sich dafür schon ne Ganze Menge mit dem Maschinchen anfangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man noch mal 1700€ reinstecken würde, könnte man sie sogar auf CNC umrüsten. Das lohnt sich aber nicht für Einzelanfertigungen.


----------



## zockerlein (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ihr seid doch verrückt


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. März 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> ihr seid doch kreativ



fiXed


----------



## Kuhprah (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wir schon bei kreativen Leuten sind... gibt's wo Bezugsquellen für grössere AGB mit integrierten Brunnen oder so?  Also nen Kleiner Wasserfall, Bäumchen und so incl. coolem Plätschergeräusch?  Irgendwie hab ich Bock auf sowas


----------



## Gonzberg (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob bald mal wieder eine Aquatuning Rabattaktion ins Haus steht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Ich denke mal das traditionell wieder was um Ostern sein wird


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> ihr seid doch verrückt


 
Meine Devise, Werkzeug, vorallem gutes Werkzeug, kann man nie genug haben. 
Vor der Fräsmaschine stand eine "etwas größere" () Bandsäge auf der Kaufen-Liste. Die ist mit 1,86m Höhe ohne Fuß fast so groß wie ich.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn man noch mal 1700€ reinstecken würde,  könnte man sie sogar auf CNC umrüsten. Das lohnt sich aber nicht für  Einzelanfertigungen.


 
Was ich noch für sinvoll halte, wäre die Positionserkennung Optimum Maschinen: MPA 4


----------



## godfather22 (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich bins nochmal.
Könnt ihr mir eine provisorische Pumpen-Entkopplung empfehlen? Ich hab leider vergessen bei meiner Bestellung das Shoggy Sandwich mit auf die Liste zu setzen () und bin nicht bereit ca. 7€ für den Versand zu bezahlen 
Das bestell ich dann einfach, wenn ich mal wieder WLP oder sowas brauche ^^
Gibt es vielleicht irgendeinen bestimmten Schwamm oder sowas, ders auch fürs erste tut?


----------



## Zaunei (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na Schwämme, Mousepads, vielleicht auch Taschentücher ^^


----------



## zockerlein (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wenn ich mal wieder WLP oder sowas brauche


meine reicht mir ein Leben lang 

nimm doch styropor, oder einen stink normalen Hausschwamm (son gelben )


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiche Schwämme oder Schaumgummi.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich mal einer probiert Kakao oder so als Kühlmittel zu verwenden?
Passt von der Farbe her auch zum NZXT Switch 810 in Gunmetal. ^^
Wollte so einen Mod machen, bei dem z.B. ein Auge im AGB rumschwimmt, oder so. ^^


----------



## zockerlein (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öhm... Du bist verrückt 
Ich glaub aber, das flockt aus, wenns länger war wird...


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. März 2013)

Hmm Schokolade xD :-p


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, hört sich krank an, aber why not? Man hat ja sonst nichts anderes zu tun. 

Kann man eigentlich Innovatek Protect doppelt benutzen?
Also einmal aus dem Kreislauf wieder entfernen und später wieder reinkippen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. März 2013)

Also Kakau wird dir ziemlich schnell die Kühler verstopfen und alles versauen. Es löst sich ja nicht, sondern schwimmt nur fein verteilt drin rum. 

Das mit dem Auge im AGB ist schon irgendwie krank, aber solange es kein echtes ist  noch akzeptabel und außerdem ohne größeren Aufwand realisierbar.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, echt *wahrscheinlich* nicht. ^^

Das mit dem Kakao lass ich dann.
Habt ihr noch irgendwelche kranken Vorschläge?


----------



## godfather22 (4. März 2013)

Ok wenn morgen die Teile kommen werd ichs einfach mal mit einem schwamm probieren


----------



## winner961 (4. März 2013)

Weis jemand wie man Schläuche ausmessen kann? Einfach ein Lineal dran halten geht das ?


----------



## Zaunei (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schieblehre ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Innovatek Protect doppelt benutzen?
> Also einmal aus dem Kreislauf wieder entfernen und später wieder reinkippen?


 
Das antwortet Inno jedenfalls, wenn man sie darauf anspricht, dass das Zeug n bissl teuer kommt, wenn man häufiger bastelt.




godfather22 schrieb:


> Ok wenn morgen die Teile kommen werd ichs einfach mal mit einem schwamm probieren


 
Das Schwamm- und Zellgummi fürs Shoggy-Sandwhich hat man vor der Einführung von teuren Kits bequem im Baumarkt (Maurer/Fliesenzubehör - Streichbretter & Co) bekommen und als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, gabs das da immer noch. Man kommt nen Ticken teurer, weil man oft nur große Stücken bekommt, aber wenn du gleich noch die Festplatten entkoppelst, lohnts sich schon wieder.


----------



## godfather22 (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann heißt es wohl morgen nacht der Schule ab zum Hobbyladen


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das antwortet Inno jedenfalls, wenn man sie darauf anspricht, dass das Zeug n bissl teuer kommt, wenn man häufiger bastelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da Ich Fliesenleger Meister bin kann Ich sagen das dass Schwarze ein Fuggummi ist und das Orange ist ein Reibebrett für Putz   bekommt man Einzeln bei Hornbach zu kaufen kosten rund 4,50 €


----------



## hendrosch (4. März 2013)

Bin jetzt auch dabei meinen PC mit WaKü ins neue Gehäuse zuverpflanzen. Hatte heute leider keine Zeit die Hardware einzubauen bzw. die Grafikkarte umzubauen aber ich bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden vor allem mit der Schlauchführung
 (es fehlt nur noch Pumpe->GPU->CPU->Radi)
Nur die Entlüftung bzw. Befüllöfnung ist micht ganz so toll aber m.M.n. der einfachste Weg.
Sorry für die schlechten Bilder habse grad schnell mim Handy gemacht.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nice, ein 800D. 

de kleine AGB wirkt aber etwas verloren. ^^


----------



## hendrosch (4. März 2013)

Joa hab ihn aber praktisch Gratis zu meiner Aquastream Ultra bekommen also will ich nicht meckern vielleicht kauf ich ja noch eine längere Röhre.


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher ist denn das?
Ein Aqualis?


----------



## Zaunei (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne der sieht anders aus.


----------



## hendrosch (4. März 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es gar nicht hab beides hier bei jemandem im Forum gekauft müsste aber ein Magicool sein.
Freue mich schon auf OC hatte jetzt lange Zeit nurn Boxed Kühler 
Seit meine Wakü undicht war


----------



## Zaunei (4. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

pass mit dem wasser auf. Sonst lebt der net lange


----------



## Xyrian (5. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, wenn ich einen Kühler designen will, wie groß sollte denn da der Minimalquerschnitt der Kanäle sein? Orientiert man sich da am verwendeten Schlauchdurchmesser, oder wie handhabt ihr das so?
Ich will ja immerhin vermeiden, dass mir der ganze Kreislauf durchflussmäßig einbricht...

Gruß Xyrian


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Schieblehre ^^


 
Das heißt Messschieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaunei (5. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht beides


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zaunei schrieb:


> Geht beides


 
Nope, mit einer Lehre kann man nicht messen


----------



## Uter (5. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Orientiert man sich da am verwendeten Schlauchdurchmesser, oder wie handhabt ihr das so?


 Bei einem CPU- oder GPU-Kühler würde ich mich an der Düsenplatte aktueller Kühler orientieren (ist einfacher zu messen als die Kanäle) und nochmal 30 bis 50% abziehen (die Platte liegt auf den Pins auf). Der Schlauchdurchmesser ist bekanntlich i.d.R. nicht sonderlich wichtig.


----------



## godfather22 (5. März 2013)

So meine WaKü steht 

Ich bin echt stolz, die Temps sind ~20Grad besser als mit dem Macho und das ohne Flüssigmetall. 
Das einzige was mich irritiert ist, dass das Korrosionsschutzmittel mein Kühlwasser blau färbt :/


----------



## Xyrian (5. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Uter Danke für den Tip!

Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert und nun herausgefunden, dass der EK Supreme HF ein Minimalquerschnitt von etwa 26 Quadratmillimetern hat bei der StandardDüsenplatte hat. Der ist zwar veraltet, aber immerhin hab ich jetzt einen Wert, mit dem ich arbeiten kann.

Gruß Xyrian


----------



## hendrosch (5. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> So meine WaKü steht
> 
> Ich bin echt stolz, die Temps sind ~20Grad besser als mit dem Macho und das ohne Flüssigmetall.
> Das einzige was mich irritiert ist, dass das Korrosionsschutzmittel mein Kühlwasser blau färbt :/



Hab meine heute auch wieder Eingebaut. 
Das Wasser muss allerdings bis morgen warten


----------



## Uter (5. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Der ist zwar veraltet, aber immerhin hab ich jetzt einen Wert, mit dem ich arbeiten kann.


 Der Supreme HF ist nicht veraltet. Der Supremacy ist v.a. auf eine einfachere/günstigere Herstellung ausgelegt. In Tests schneidet der HF teilweise sogar besser ab, allerdings in einem Rahmen, den man nicht sauber messen kann. Man muss also sagen, dass sie leistungsmäßig gleich stark sind. Das trifft btw auch noch auf viele andere Kühler zu. Aktuell nehmen sich die stärksten Kühler nichts (bei der Leistung, beim Preis gibt es riesige Unterschiede).


----------



## godfather22 (6. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Hab meine heute auch wieder Eingebaut.
> Das Wasser muss allerdings bis morgen warten


 
Es hat mich gewundert, wie einfach das einfüllen war 
Wenn man sich mal anguckt was die auf Youtube für nen Mist bauen fragt man sich echt was mit denen nicht stimmt 

Nochmal zu der Sache mit dem blauen Korrosionsschutz... Ich hab so ein Shell Kühler Frost- und Korrosionsschutz Konzentrat. Ich habe es in etwa im Verältniss 1 zu 20 mit wasser verdünnt. Meint ihr das ist geeignet?


----------



## hendrosch (6. März 2013)

Ja G48 (ist halt Blau) wird hier und da empfohlen als günstige Alternative nur das Verhältnis ist immer so ne Sache da sagt jeder was anderes aber ich Denke das sollte reichen man muss ja auch nicht übertreiben ist ja auch nicht gut für die Komponenten und im Auto muss das ja immerhin die Korrosion verhindern mit Alu im Kreislauf da wird bei dem bisschen Kupfer und Messing nichts passieren.


----------



## godfather22 (6. März 2013)

Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt 

Ich denke mal wenn man optisch sieht, dass es drin ist (das Wasser ist ohne Beleuchtung knall blau) wird es genug sein ^^


----------



## hendrosch (6. März 2013)

Echt ich war immer der Meinung das du wenn du es nicht gerade 1:1 mischst es überhaupt nicht sichbar ist. Dann werde ich mir das nächste mal auch das Zeug kaufen statt IP und blauer Farbe. 
Ist das eigentlich einfach G48 (BASF) oder irgen ne eigenkreation von Shell?


----------



## godfather22 (6. März 2013)

Ich hab das benutzt.


----------



## Zaunei (6. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Echt ich war immer der Meinung das du wenn du es nicht gerade 1:1 mischst es überhaupt nicht sichbar ist. Dann werde ich mir das nächste mal auch das Zeug kaufen statt IP und blauer Farbe.
> Ist das eigentlich einfach G48 (BASF) oder irgen ne eigenkreation von Shell?


 Naja ich hab hier n 1:11 Gemisch stehen und das is sehr blau.


----------



## KiloMuzic (11. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag , 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mir wurde gesagt ich solle meine frage hier stellen ^^
und zwar baue ich mir demnächst ein neues system auf und möchte dieses wasserkühlen...
zu kühlen wird es den i7 3770k geben und eine asus gtx 690 , Radis sollen es ein 360er im deckel und ein 240er am boden sein .
ich habe da ein kit von ek gesehen was aus pumpe und agb besteht das mir sehr gefällt Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-BAY DCP 2.2 Combo Unit inkl. Pumpe 

wäre dieses kit in ordnung , also würde es diesen geplanten kreislauf schaffen ? bitte helft mir ...


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. März 2013)

Schaffen würde sie es auf jeden Fall. 
Allerdings kann man Pumpen im 5,25" Schacht nur sehr schwer entkoppeln. 
Diese Combo wird nicht gerade die Leiseste sein. 

Wie viel kannst du denn ausgeben und wäre Platz für Pumpe und AGB getrennt?


----------



## Dark-Blood (11. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KiloMuzic schrieb:


> Guten Tag ,
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mir wurde gesagt ich solle meine frage hier stellen ^^
> und zwar baue ich mir demnächst ein neues system auf und möchte dieses wasserkühlen...
> zu kühlen wird es den i7 3770k geben und eine asus gtx 690 , Radis sollen es ein 360er im deckel und ein 240er am boden sein .
> ...


 

Den Kreislauf wird es wohl schaffen, aber über die unentkoppelte Pumpe würde ich mir Gedanken machen. 
Vermute das endet in einem Brummen des Gehäuses.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@john201050
Also platz wird genug sein da ich mir ein Corsair 800D zulege
das mit dem entkoppeln muss ich dann sehen , ich habe nichts gegen ein wenig "eigenbau"  

@Dark-blood
ok läuft ja aufs selbe hinaus wie das was john sagte, dann werd ich mir wohl was einfallen lassen müssen da ich dieses "kit" eigendlich vom optischen her sehr mag :S
wäre es eurem wissen nach so das ihr sagen würdet " oha krass nee viel zu laut" oder wäre es immernoch akzeptabel ?
wäre ja wie gesagt auch dazu bereit selbst etwas dran zu "modden", mein vater ist was technick und allgemein handwerk angeht sehr begabt


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Das Problem ist halt, dass dieses Ding in einen 5,25" Schacht gebaut wird. Da ist meistens wenig Platz für Entkopplung und für Dämmung sowieso nicht. Außerdem ist die Pumpe nicht gerade die Leiseste. 

Hab eine sehr ähnliche Pumpe, ohne Entkopplung und auf 100% geht die mit schon ordentlich auf den Keks, (brummt und bringt das ganze Gehäuse zum vibrieren) mit Entkopplung und gedrosselt kann ich die nicht mehr heraushören.

Wenn dir das so gefällt, kannst du ja mal nach 5,25" AGBs gucken, AGBs braucht man nicht entkoppeln und sehen ähnlich aus wie das Set. Die Pumpe (egal welche) baust du dann separat irgendwo ein und entkoppelst sie gut. 

Wie sieht's denn jetzt zwegs Buget aus?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kurz ne Frage: Reicht ein 120er@60mm, ein 280er@45mm und ein 120er@60mm für einen i5 2550k@4,2 GHz@1,26V und eine HD7870@1000/1200@Standardspannung aus oder ist mehr Fläche notwendig? Alle Radis sind entweder mit den 120er oder mit den 140er Versionen der Phobya G-Silent 12/14 Red LED bestückt. Alle Radis blasen rein (Push), bis auf den 280er, der bläst oben am Deckel raus. Teile bleiben vom P/L-Verhältnis her immer die Gleichen, also CPU ca 200€ und CPU ca 200€. Eine baldige HD8970 oder so kommt mir also nie ins Haus. Wichtig ist vor Allem Kühlleistung unter Last und halbwegs Ruhe im Idle.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@bratwurstmobil sry nicht mein gebiet :S

@john
naja budget is erstmal halbwegs egal, wichtig ist mir eine leise pumpe und sie soll halt für meinen kreislauf( 360er und einen 240er "für CPU & GPU" ) ausreichend sein und nich schon an der grenze laufen !
außerdem möchte ich sehr gern eine haben die ich an eine lüftersteuerung klemmen kann ( keine aero dieses ding ist einfach nichts für mich...)


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast insgesamt also 4x120mm Fläche. Das wird schon gehen. (Pro 120x45mm etwa 100w, bei dir also insgesamt etwas über 400W) Bei 400W ist das dann definitiv laut, aber so viel verbrauchen deine Kopmonenten zum Glück ja nicht.


EDIT:
@*KiloMuzic*
So einen Kreislauf schafft eigentlich jede Wakü Pumpe.
Eine der leisesten Pumpen wäre eine Eheim 1046. Dazu brauchst du aber noch einen Satz Ein-Auslassadapter. Das ganz entkoppelst du dann z.B. mit einem Shoggy-Sandwich.
Beim AGB suchst du dir einfach einen aus, der dir gefällt.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das soll mir jetzt sagen ??


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du mich, John?


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp würde ich sagen 
sry nicht daran gedacht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann ich.  Dann hab ich noch ne Frage: Wo bekomm ich im Trooper denn einen 250x50er Röhren-AGB und eine Laing DDC unter? Am Liebsten hätte ich die Laing direkt unter dem AGB, also fast wie ein Aufsatz. Auf der rechten Seite wirds eng wegen dem Radiator, der dann ja direkt unter der Pumpe ist und links im Case ist dann praktisch das Netzteil im Weg. So ja kein Problem, aber dank der knapp 300mm Höhe + 80mm Netzteilhöhe rage ich dann in den hinteren 140er Radiator rein. Der soll zwar außen hängen (Board zu schmal, haut sonst über den CPU-Kühler drüber), aber der AGB versperrt dann weg für die Luft.

Edit: Ich glaub, ich habs. Ich lege die Pumpe in einen HDD-Schacht und geh dann mit nem 90°-Winkel nach oben und häng da direkt den Radi hin, also so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sehe, es gab Unklarheiten. 
Ich blick aber immer noch nicht ganz durch. 

Das mit der Fläche ging an´s Bratwurstmobil. 
Beim Anderen sollte es klar sein. 

Hab ich sonst noch was verpennt?

Kenn das Trooper jetzt nicht so genau, aber ein Röhren-AGB ist häufig an der rechten Seite des Mainoards oder hinten aussen. 
Die Pumpe würde ich an den Boden stellen, in (ehemaligen) 3,5" oder 5,25" Schächten lässt sich aber sicher auch was finden.

Direkt draunter muss nicht sein, es reicht wenn es bergab geht.


----------



## hendrosch (12. März 2013)

Also en 5.25 AGB mit Pumpe würd ich nicht nehmen das wird erstens laut und zweitens Finde ich es optisch nicht ganz so gut. Da macht sich ein Röhren AGB und ne cleane Front beim 800D besser. Wenn vielleicht auch eine etwas längere Röhre.
@Bratwurstmobil wo soll der Radi da denn Luft ansaugen/hinblasen der macht doch die Luft im Gehäuse warm wo sollen denn noch welche hin?


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jz erst gesehen das du was für mich dazu geschrieben hast 
ehm ja... wollte mir ne stink normale lüftersteuerung holen ( kaze master pro 5,25 ) das ich die pumpe darüber steuern kann is mir schon sehr wichtig 
zudem hab ich keinerlei ahnung was immer alle mit 7volt , 5volt oder 12volt faseln 
ich will die WAPU einfach an meine steuerung schließen können um fals es zu laut wird sie runter drehen zu können


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee also diese röhren haben mir zu viele , is halt geschmackssache 
ich werde mir ein agb für die front zulegen


----------



## hendrosch (12. März 2013)

Geht ja auch aber ich würde die Pumpe extra entkoppeln und getrennt davon verbauen könntest du ja in den untersten 5 1/4" Slot bauen.
Hab übrigens auch ne Eheim drinn und die ist auch wirklich leise mich stören eher die Festplatten die sind zumindest ungedämmt im Hot Swop Schacht recht laut.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geht das denn ? 
mein vorhaben ist ja mir das Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-BAY DCP 2.2 Combo Unit inkl. Pumpe zu zulegen 
wäre das möglich die pumpe daraus zu nehmen und anders zu verbauen als man es eigendlich sollte ( siehe bilder  ) !?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob man sie rausnehmen kann, weiß ich nicht, aber warum nicht den AGB alleine kaufen?

Hier, bis auf das Durchfluss-Rädchen der gleiche, falls dich das zu arg stört, sollte es sich aber ohne großen Aufwand entfernen lassen.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok selbst wenn ich mich jetzt für den ohne pumpe agb entscheide, würde mir jemand der sich auskennt den gefallen tun und mir eine pumpe raussuchen ( denke mal die eheim die john genannt hat is schon gut ) und eine lüftersteuerung an die ich diese pumpe dann klemmen kann ? habe meine probleme mit diesen ganzen spannungen und son kram worauf ich achten musst bei dem zusammenspiel von pumpe und lüfisteuerung :S


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> @Bratwurstmobil wo soll der Radi da denn Luft ansaugen/hinblasen der macht doch die Luft im Gehäuse warm wo sollen denn noch welche hin?



Ich hatte vor den außen zu montieren, am 140mm-Platz. Den Lüfter dann ganz außen am Radi, sodass er ins Case pusht. Der obere 280er kann das dann direkt wieder absaugen. Ich würde ihn ja gern innen montieren, aber wie gesagt, das MB ist schmal und der würde mit Lüfter dann auf die CPU ragen.

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo 90°-Winkel mit zwei Außengewinden von 1/4"? Ich find nur Adapter von IG auf AG.


----------



## hendrosch (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bratwurstmobil Achso meintest du auf dem Bild den AGB den du da eingezeichnet hast?
So wie dus vorhast dollte das ja kein Problem sein. En Winkel mit 2 Ausengewinden scheints zumindest bei At nicht zu geben müsstest du einen mit Innen/aussen nehmen und en Nippel auf einer Seite eindrehen (sowas).
@KiloMuzic die Pumpe die John empfohlen hat gibts mit Lüfterseuerung und Regelung für die Pumpe selbst. (Aquastream XT) gibts in vers. Varianten mit unterschiedlichem Funktionsumfang (geht noch 20€ billiger)
die kannst du dann über ein Programm in Windows konfigurien und je nach Version Temperaturen (der ext. o. des eingebauten) Sensors überwachen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, ich habs gefunden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" AG auf G1/4" AGWinkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" AG auf G1/4" AG Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" AG auf G1/4" AG 64165

Ich denke ich werde mir die Anschlüsse aber noch in ner zweiten Lieferung bestellen. Ist echt verdammt schwer das ordentlich zu verschlauchen. Am Meisten haperts bei folgenden Dingen:

1. Ich suche einen Radiator, dessen Lochabstände an der Seite möglichst exakt gleich sind wie die Schlaucheingänge am Trooper. Dann kann ich nämlich mit ner kleinen Verlängerung arbeiten.
2. Ich weiß dann, wenn ich aus den Schlaucheingängen wieder rein komme, ob der obere 280er im Weg ist und ob ich mit einem L-Stück runter muss oder ob ein 45°-Winkel reicht, um am Radi vorbei zu kommen.
3. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich, wenn ich aus der Pumpe raus geh und in den unteren Radi will, ob ich ein gerades Stück aus der Pumpe raus und mit einem L-Stück in den Radi rein kann oder ob ein 45°-Winkel reicht. Das ist aber eher ein Problem, weil ich den Trooper grad nicht neben mir hab. 

Am Meisten beschäftigt mich das erste Problem. Wenn ich mit dem Radi dann nicht durch die Löcher komme, hab ich eventuell ein Problem. Ich frag mich aber auch grad, ob es überhaupt klug ist insgesamt 4 Lüfter rein blasen zu lassen, aber nur zwei Raus. Nicht, dass der effektivste Radi, der 280er oben, dann nur noch Warmluft ansaugt, weil es sich staut.


----------



## Kurry (12. März 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Alle Radis blasen rein (Push), bis auf den 280er, der bläst oben am Deckel raus.



Den 280er kannst du dir dann auch sparen! Der wird mit warmer Luft sicher nicht kühlen...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit nem 140er und nem 120er bekomm ich aber sicherlich nicht CPU+GPU gekühlt. Ich seh schon, ich werd um einen externen Aufbau nicht drum rum kommen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach was, der wird wohl kühlen. Nur halt nicht ganz so gut. (Wenn er mit 5 Grad wärmerer Luft versorgt wird, wird das Wasser im Gegensatz zur "Frischluft" um maximal 5 Grad wärmer sein.

(Ich kühle alles mit einem 420er Slim im Deckel, auspustend. CPU laut Coretemp unter 35, (real wahrsch. 45) Graka 47 Grad. Soviel zu "Auspustend kühlt nicht".  )


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal sone zwischen frage an die leute die eine wakü besitzen ( keine fertigkühlung ) auf wieviel rpm laufen so eure lüffis auf dem / den radi/s und mit welcher wasser temp ?


----------



## zockerlein (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5v und 800(?)

unter last werdens so ca 30°... (Hab zwar keinen Sensor, aber ich hab in einem Test gesehen, dass Delta Temp.Wasser <--> Temp.Chip ca. 10° is und meine GraKa wird 40° warm  )


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok , hmm...
ich muss mir jz noch klar darüber werden wenn ich mir tatsächlich die aquastream xt zulege wie ich da was einstellen muss -.-
fragen über fragen :S


----------



## DrWaikiki (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meine bei 7V. rpm hab ich k.A. Auf jeden fall sehr leise.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Ich lass die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln. Im Idle 0 rpm. Unter Last... mhh... gute Frage ich Schätze um die 800rpm. 
Benutze 1000rpm Phobya Lüfter. 

Wassertemperatur bleibt unter 30 Grad. (Im Winter). Delta Wasser-Luft dürfte auch so um die 10 Grad sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KiloMuzic schrieb:


> mal sone zwischen frage an die leute die eine wakü besitzen ( keine fertigkühlung ) auf wieviel rpm laufen so eure lüffis auf dem / den radi/s und mit welcher wasser temp ?


 
Lüfter? Watndas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wasser ist gerade so um die 30 °C, aber ich hab noch keinen Volllasttest mit GTX670&C2Q gemacht. Das höchste, was mir so beim zocken aufgefallen ist, war um die 35 °C.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Drwaikiki
du hast eben geschreiben du hast deine bei 7v laufen , wie hast du das gemacht ? also das sie mit / auf 7v läuft ...?
ich mein ich fine langsam gefallen an der pumpe zumal ist die aquasuite ja eigendlich auch recht cool 
wäre es denn besser meine pumpe an eine steuerung zu klemmen oder lieber direkt ans netzteil ?


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven 
ich hoffe mal das ich ähnliche wert bekomme wenn es bei mir dann soweit ist ^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

5/7/12V kann man kann einfach am Molex Stecker abgreifen. Ohne eine Steuerung.
(Molex hat 2x Masse, 5V und 12V. Zwischen 5V und 12V hast du also 7V)


----------



## DrWaikiki (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KiloMuzic schrieb:


> @ Drwaikiki
> du hast eben geschreiben du hast deine bei 7v laufen , wie hast du das gemacht ? also das sie mit / auf 7v läuft ...?
> ich mein ich fine langsam gefallen an der pumpe zumal ist die aquasuite ja eigendlich auch recht cool
> wäre es denn besser meine pumpe an eine steuerung zu klemmen oder lieber direkt ans netzteil ?


 
Noctua hat direkt 7V Adapter mitgeliefert. ^^


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und auf deutsch ? 
wie entscheide ich denn nu ob ich meien pumpe auf 7V oder auf 12v laufen lasse und was IST besser /Sinnvoller ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Am besten kann man es einstellen. 

Wenn sie bei 7V noch sicher anläuft, kannst du sie damit laufen lassen. Sie ist leiser und schafft zu >99% noch genügend Durchfluss. 

Lüfter laufen bei 7V so gut wie immer. Die kannst du so laufen lassen. Aber auch hier wäre eine Steuerung praktisch. 

Was löten, würd ich an den Molex Steckern nicht (auch wenns ganz einfach ist) passende Adapter kosten nur 2-3 Euro.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@john
ok aber wie lasse ich lüfter auf 7V laufen ? muss ich für alles was ich auf 7v laufen lassen will adapter holen ? die dann an die molexstecker vom NT geklemmt werden ?
und woher weiß ich ob meine pumpe "sicher" anläuft wie du es so schön genannt hast  ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Da gibt's verschiedene Adapter. Es gibt auch bis zu 1-auf-9 Adapter für Lüfter. 
Bei den Lüftern kein Problem, dafür laufen sie dann auch immer gleich schnell. 
Also einen Molex auf 7V Lüfter Adapter und daran dann einen 1 auf x "Verteiler". Dort kommen dann alle Lüfter dran. 

Ob deine Pumpe bei 7V noch sicher anläuft, musst du ausprobieren. Die zum Anlaufen benötigte Spannung liegt etwas höher als die Später zum "weiterlaufen" benötigte Spannung. Das ist bei unterschiedlichen Modellen unterschiedlich (gibt auch Richtwerte) aber auch bei verschiedenen Pumpen des gleichen Modells gibt's leichte Unterschiede.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok aber die lüfter sollen ja nich direkt ans netzteil kommen ich will sie ja eigenhändig ( lüffisteuerung oder software ) regeln können 
und wenn sie direkt am netzteil hängen geht das glaub ich ja wohl eher schlecht 
meine pumpe wird die aquastream xt ultra sein

ach und...laufen eig die lüfter wenn man sie auf einen 7v adapter hängt sowie ohne adapter oder gibt es einen unterschied bei den rpm oder so ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kauf doch eine Regelung. Da gibts einiges an Auswahl und teuer sind die Dinger auch nicht.

Ich finde z.B. die Scyte Caze Master ganz schick. Da gibts einige Modelle, hier mal ein "normales" und ein günstiges Modell.
Es gibt aber auch jede Menge andere.

Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben möchtest, gibts da auch welche die per Software eingestellt und gesteuert werden können und dann alle Lüfter und Pumpen abhängig von Tenperatur und Durchfluss steuern.
Da du eine Aquastream Ultra hast, mMn nicht nötig.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also^^, nehmen wir mal an du hast unbegrenztes budget ( dennoch immer easy bleiben  )
und hast dich schon für eine pumpe entscheiden ( aquastream xt ultra ) und hast halt durch deine zwei radis 5lüfter die immer gleich laufen sollen ( aber regelbar sein sollen sie auch )!
und eine AQUAERO kommt NICHT ins haus , nehmen wir mal die gibt es halt einfach nich 
wie würdest du da vorgehen ? worüber würdest du die 5 lüffis steuern / regeln ? und was würdest du mit der pumpe machen ( wo anschließen , lüffisteuerung oder netzteil ) ?

so hoffe jetzt bekomme ich meine entscheidene antwort zu hören


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe kannst du doch sowieso über Software Steuern. Die also ans Netzteil und über USB ans Board. Benötigt keine weitere Steuerung.

Am Bequemsten ist es, wenn man die Lüfter bei Last nicht per Hand aufdrehen muss. Da ich die Aquaero nicht nehmen darf, nehm ich was in Richtung Alphacool Heatmaster und dazu einen Tempsensor fürs Wasser.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sehr gut dann weiß ich ja jetzt shconmal das ich die pumpe ans mobo anschließen muss und ans netzteil ja sowieso  ( werde das mit 7V auch testen )
und joa das mit den lüffis bleibt weiterhin die frage , ich sehe grade das diese story da von alphacool heatmaster Prinzipiell genauso aufgebaut is wie die aero sache :S
welche software is denn am übersichtlichsten ?

vielen dank denn ist jetz alles bis auf die steuerung der Lüffis geklärt  vielen vielen dank bis hier hin , wunderbar  !


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ist ähnlich wie der Aquaero, aber den durfte ich aus unbekanntem Grund ja nicht vorschlagen.
Der Aquaero soll besser sein als der Heatmaster, bin mit dem Heatmaster aber auch zufrieden.

Hier mal ein Bild deiner Pumpe, damit du einen Überblick bekommst, was du da so alles anschließen kannst. 
Wird ans Netzteil angeschlossen, zusätzlich aber noch ans Board, so dass über Software gereglet werden kann.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja soweit bin ich ja auch ^^ , die aquaero hatte ausgeschlossen weil mir dieses ganze software zeugs zu kompliziert scheint :S
lade mir grade mal die aquasuit um mir da mal einen überblick zu verschaffen 
aber wie kann ich meien 5 lüfter die auf den radis sitzen per software steuern ?
wo müssen sie dazu angeschlossen sein ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenn mich mit dm Aquaero nicht aus, aber da hats schon einige Lüfteranschlüsse drauf. An deiner Pumpe kann man auch einen Anschließen, je nach Leistung auch mehrere. (mit Adapter)

Du musst ja nicht jedes Mal in der Software rumfummeln, das reicht ja wenn man das einmal einstellt. Afaik werden die Einstellungen auf auf dem Aquaero gespeicher, so dass später keine USB-Verbindung (und Software) mehr benötigt wird.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das mit dem rumfummeln hab ich ja auch auf jedenfall nich vor ^^
ich will halt einmal nen profil anlegen das die lüfter ab einer bestimmten temp halt etwas hochdrehen bzw soweit wie es nötig ist 
und nach welcher temp sollte ich am besten gehen ? wassertemp is am wichtigsten wa ?
weißt du denn wieviele lüfter ich an die aquastream anschließen kann ? lüfter sind die Noisblocker PL-2


----------



## blautemple (12. März 2013)

Du musst ja beim Aquaero auch alles nur eimal einstellen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquastream hat einen 3-Pin Anschluss, dessen Steuerung  auch über die Aquasuite möglich sein soll. Wie viele weitere Lüfter du dem zumuten kannst, hängt davon ab, wie viel Leistung er bringt. Das weiß ich aber nicht.

Am sinnvollten regelt man Radi-Lüfter nach der Wassertemperatur.


----------



## KiloMuzic (12. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@blautemple 
das weiß ich ja nun auch ,wurde  oben ja schon einmal erwähnt ... :S
ist denn die software die selbe ? also wenn ich mir jz doch ein aquaero zulege ist die dazugehörige software auch die aquasuite ?
und wenn ich es richtig verstandn habe kann ich über die aquasuite dann die pumpe und die lüffis regeln die an der aquaero angeschlossen sind ?


----------



## Kurry (12. März 2013)

Es bleibt immer die Aquasuite. Mit einem Aquaero kannst du halt am meisten machen.

Die Pumpe schafft nur 3 Lüfter. Am einfachsten ist es aber, wenn du dir nur ein Verstärker für die Pumpe kaufst. Dann kannst du auch mehr Lüfter über die Pumpe regeln.


----------



## KiloMuzic (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Kurry
könntest du mir vlt etwas genaueres zu diesem "verstärker" sagen/schreiben ? 
also die 5 lüfter die in meinem system für die Radis bestimmt sind würden voll und ganz reichen mehr hätte ich garnicht vor an der pumpe anzubringen.
Da mein vorhaben ja ist das die lüffis ab einer bestimmten wassertemp aus den "normalen" rpm auf die von mir eingestellten rpm steigen


----------



## VJoe2max (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Verstärker ist z.B. so was gemeint: Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT
Kann man mit weniger voltagedrop auch selber bauen. Anleitungen dafür gibt´s afair auch hier im Forum. 

Der in der Aquastream XT eingebaute Regler verkraftet nur recht geringe Stromstärken, weshalb er je nach dem welche Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen Lüftern schon mit mehr als drei meist überfordert ist und überhitzen kann. Deshalb sollte man bei so einem Vorhaben wie deinem mit mehr als drei Lüftern, den von der AS-XT geregelten Ausgang mit einem externen Verstärker auf ausreichende Stromstärke bringen. Nachteil der Fertigschaltung ist aber wie gesagt der voltagedrop von bis zu 2V. Mit anderen OPVs kommt man bei den Lüftern näher an die 12V ran, wenn die AS-XT die Spannung voll hoch dreht. Alternativ kann man auch mit einem spannungsgeregelten Stepdown-Wandler arbeiten oder analog zur Ausgangsspannung ein PWM-Signal für PWM-Lüfter erzeugen, aber das ist jeweils aufwändiger.

Als standalone-Lösung, die prinzipiell ohne die AS-XT als primären Regler auskommt, könntest du auch ein Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB nutzen. Das wird ebenfalls über die Aquasuite gesteuert, ist aber für deinen Fall mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Wenn du eine andere Pumpe einsetzen würdest, wäre das aber eine Lösung, die etwas günstiger als ein Aquereo LT ist.


----------



## icedon (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Ic hglaub wenn ich da fiesen Dreck rauslaufen sehe schick ich den direkt zurück. Ich kaufe neuware für gutes Geld. Da will ich keinen Dreck drin haben


 
 Lötfette können schon noch drin sein .....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß zufällig jemand wie groß die Lochabstände bei diesem Radi hier sind?


----------



## zockerlein (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denk mal 120mm? 
Der lonk ght am handy nicht, aber so viele löcher gibts ja an nem radi nicht


----------



## ConCAD (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da es ein 140er Radi ist, werden doch wohl auch die Lochabstände 140mm betragen, oder wieso sollte das anders sein??


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah verdammt.  Ich meinte die Abstände zwischen den beiden Schlauchanschlüssen. 

Hat sich schon geklärt. Mit Hilfe von diesem und diesem Bild konnte ich schon sehen, obs passt, Hab sie einfach übereinander gelegt. Jetzt wirds also doch intern, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Gibt's denn noch Erfahrungen, ob ein Radiator am Deckel ausblasend überhaupt kühlt? Vier Lüfter würden reinblasen und zwei oben raus.


----------



## Kurry (13. März 2013)

Mit warmer Luft kühlt der halt nicht. Es gilt generell: entweder alle Radiatorlüfter raus oder rein Blasen lassen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

Soll ich den oberen Radi dann ebenfalls reinblasen lassen und den hinteren 140er komett weglassen, also nur einen Lüfter zum Absaugen einbauen?


----------



## zockerlein (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würd sagen: Alles reinblasen lassen und eine Seite offen lassen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kann man nicht die Idee eines Twin-Tower-Kühlers übernehmen und vorne ins Trooper Lüfter-Radi-Lüfter-Radi stecken?


----------



## 991jo (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnte man, du kuhlst im 2ten Radi aber mit wärmerer Luft (was du beim Doppeltürmchen-Design zwar auch machst  ) Du bräuchtest halt Radis, die entsprechende Anschlüsse haben, damit du das verbinden kannst, die Alphacools würden z.B. passen, wer noch so viele Löcher einbaut weiß ich nicht auswendig, ansonsten wäre eine Parallelschaltung der Radis nütztlich


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber so viel wärmer kann die doch dann nicht sein, wenn die wirklich direkt vorne im Gehäuse sind. Mehr als 3-4 Grad Celsius sind das sicherlich nicht, oder? Ich wohn im Keller, hier sind immer 20°. Wenn das Wasser, sagen wir, 35° hat, dann sollten selbst 5° plus doch noch mehr als genug kühlen, oder? Ich dachte gerade deshalb weil die Luft ja nicht zu heiß wird sind TwinTower immer an der Spitze.

Edit: Habs mal nachgemessen: Für dieses Twin-Tower-Prinzip hätte ich ziemlich genau 22cm Platz. Das ist genug Platz für einen Monsta und einen 60cm Radi inklusive Lüfter für beide.


----------



## Kurry (13. März 2013)

Der Sandwich ist fast nutzlos, du kühlst das Wasser im Radiator 1.  Die Luft ist dann fast so warm wie das Wasser war. Der Kühleffekt ist quasi Null. 

Ein Sandwich mit 3 Lüfterreihen kühlt noch ein wenig. Mit Monsterradiatoren würde ich's aber niemals machen, dazu brauchst du sehr starke Lüfter.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass die Luft, die durch den Radiator strömt genauso warm wird wie das Wasser, oder?


----------



## Kurry (13. März 2013)

Die Wärme des Wasser wird im Radiator auf die Kupferlamellen verteilt und davon an die Luft weitergegeben. Wo soll die Wärme denn sonst hin? Heisser als das Wasser ist's natürlich nicht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das geht ja physisch schon nicht. Hm, ich hab echt gedacht, dass sich das mit Radis für langsame Lüfter, also mit wenig Lamellen, lohnt.


----------



## Kurry (13. März 2013)

Lohnen schonmal gar nicht. Dazu gibt es aber Tests. Der Kosten-Nutzen Faktor ist halt schlecht, sehr schlecht. Das Ding ist aber, wenn zu wenig Fläche vorhanden ist bringt

Lüfter(L) - Radiator(R) - L - R - L 

schon noch weitere Kühlleistungen. Längst nicht so gut wie 2 Einzelne. 

Hast du nur Lüfter an Radiatoren?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haben tue ich noch gar nichts. Planen tue ich viel. Hatte schon die bescheuertsten Ideen.  Ich versuch grad meine ursprünglich extern geplante Wakü möglichst gut intern zu verstauen. Nur leider bietet das CM Storm Trooper für solche Zwecke doch weniger Platz als gedacht.


----------



## Kurry (13. März 2013)

Ich meinte damit, ob jeder Lüfterplatz mit nem Radiator Versehen ist. Ansich kannst du auch überall reinblasen lassen, frage ist halt, wie die Luft entweichen kann, kenne da Case nicht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte es mal. Ich wollte eigentlich an jeden Platz einen Radi haben, also vorne den 240er, oben einen 280er hinten einen 140er und unten einen 120er. Nur können die nicht alle rein blasen lassen, weil die Luft dann nirgendswo entweichen kann. Also muss einer wegfallen. Oben ist schlecht, da das einer der größten Radis ist und der recht wichtig ist. Nur der Hintere würde wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, um alles raus ziehen zu können. Immerhin blasen dann 5 Lüfter rein und nur ein Einziger raus.

Edit: Ich könnte einen 120er unten anbringen und einen 120er vorne. Allerdings würden die sich vllt im Luftstrom gegenseitig etwas behindern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurry (13. März 2013)

Naja Luft geht da immer rein oder raus, du kannst kein Vacuum oder ähnliches im PC erzeugen. Der 280er und 240er sollte mind eingeplant sein. Das Seitenteil ist ganz zu? Du kannst auch 3 Radiatoren rausblasen lassen und 1 Lüfter rein.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seitdem ich n Windows Kit hab, ist da ganz zu. Ich wollte die beiden Radiatoren auf dem Bild dann natürlich beide rein blasen lassen, ebenso den 140er hinten. Oben würden dann der 200er raus. Da kommt aber dann kein Radi hin.


----------



## Kurry (14. März 2013)

Der 280er ist dein größter Radi... was kühlst du? Sonst wird's eng...


----------



## KiloMuzic (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,
kann mir einer von euch sagen wieviele Lüfter ich an das Poweradjust 2 USB anschließen kann, zum steuern via aquasuite ?
ich habe vor 5 Lüfter ( NoiseBlocker Blacksilent Pro PL-2 ) über die Aquasuite zu steuern.


----------



## hendrosch (14. März 2013)

Daran solltest du etwa 10 von den Lüftern betreiben können die du vor hast zu verbauen.
Obwohl ich dann wahrscheinlich nochmal die 20€ zum Aquaero drauflegen würde.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. März 2013)

@Kurry: Nen 2550k @ 1,26V und ne HD7870 @Stock. Später noch der RAM. Deswegen, ich könnte die beiden 240er oben und vorne reinblasen lassen. Was Besseres fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## 991jo (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr brauchst du auch nicht, 2x 240er Radis sollten den Prozi und die GPU kühlen. Ich hab momentan an nem 480er Radi mit nem i5 2500K 4,2GHz @ 1,24V (also relativ ähnlich zu deinem, deiner dürfte nicht so viel wärmer werden, wenn überhaupt) und ner GTX580, die ja bekanntlich gut Strom zieht. Mit meinen NB PL2-Lüftern @ 5V bekomm ich bei beidem unter Volllast 60° auf CPU + GPU (Prime + OCCT)


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaub ich dir. Nur solls ja nicht nur leise sein, sondern auch ordentlich kühlen. Ich bastel mal nen Warenkorb zusammen. 

Edit:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0d89fb846e887a9f4a6697bece9e11da
Das wäre genug für 500W Abwärme. Vllt muss ich die 240er noch auf 45mm austauschen, wenn es nicht ins Case passt, aber sonst.


----------



## zockerlein (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum keine schicken Schraubtüllen mit Überwurfmutter, sondern solche mit einer schlauchklemme?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sind Tüllen drin, und zwar wie Sand am Meer.  Der eine Schlauchklemmenanschluss, den du da siehst, ist für das obere Ende vom Fillport.


----------



## steve191 (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen neuen PC aufbauen mit Wakü für CPU(i7-3770K) + GPU(GTX-670). Die CPU soll auf 4,5 getaktet werden und die Graka soll ebenfalls ein OC erhalten.
Da ich mich grade noch in den Anfängen mit Gehäusewahl etc. befinde, wollte ich folgendes wissen:
Reichen 2 x 240 Radiatoren mit einer Tiefe von 6cm (evtl. mit beidseitiger Lüfterbestückung) aus oder wäre ein MO-RA3 mit 9x120/9x140/4x180 die bessere Wahl - (da leiser)?
Erste Priorität ist, dass das System wirklich! leise laufen soll und unter genannten OC Maßnahmen trotzdem kühl und stabil läuft 

Vielen Dank


----------



## zockerlein (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bla, ich bin blind


----------



## hendrosch (14. März 2013)

steve191 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte einen neuen PC aufbauen mit Wakü für CPU(i7-3770K) + GPU(GTX-670). Die CPU soll auf 4,5 getaktet werden und die Graka soll ebenfalls ein OC erhalten.
> Da ich mich grade noch in den Anfängen mit Gehäusewahl etc. befinde, wollte ich folgendes wissen:
> ...



Reichen würden die aber leise (vorallem bei beidseitigen Lüftern) ist was anderes ich würd gleich was großes nehmen wenns leise sein soll und dich en externer Radi nicht stört.


----------



## steve191 (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klaro, dachte ich mir schon fast...die interne Lösung wäre mit Sicherheit die praktischere und weniger platzbeanspruchende gewesen 
Aber nachdem ich von Wakü noch keine Ahnung habe, wollte ich mal nachfragen, also Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## hendrosch (14. März 2013)

Es geht natürlich ich kühle mein System auch mit nur einem 420er Radiator unter Last vorallem bei OC wirds halt ein wenig lauter. 
Und ein externer Radiator mit Schnellkupplungen ist meist sogar praktischer zumindest zum Transportieren mein PC wiegt 27kg


----------



## steve191 (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hahaaa ok, ja ich glaub das würde die Schreibtischplatte/Regal nicht mitmachen  Extern könnt ichs evtl. auf 2 Ebenen verteilen..


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es technisch theoretisch möglich, Radiatoren mit Aluminiumlamellen und Kupferrohren wie den Watercool HTF4 oder Aquacomputer airplex in schmaler Ausführung, ca. 30-45mm, fertigen zu können?

Wenn ja, kann in Zukunft mit solchen Radiatoren gerechnet werden?


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wüsste nicht, wieso das nicht gehen sollte. Mit irgendwas rechnen würd ich aber nicht. (Auch wenn ich von Watercool´s Plänen wenig Plan hab...)
Allerdings sollten die flachen "Rohre" doch besser sein?

Was versprichst du dir von Kopferrohren+Alulamellen im Vergleich zu Kupferrohren+Kupferlamellen?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2013)

Technisch müsste das möglich sein. Wahrscheinlich ist in der Dicke aber ein Netzradi besser und billiger sowieso.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir von Kopferrohren+Alulamellen im Vergleich zu Kupferrohren+Kupferlamellen?


 
Versprechen tue ich mir dabei nichts, nur ist die Verarbeitung von Watercool und Aquacomputer bei solchen Radiatoren makelloser als bei anderen Herstellern. Belehrt mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.

Außerdem ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht nur die Haptik, sondern auch die Optik, die bei solchen Radiatoren schöner ist.


----------



## hendrosch (14. März 2013)

steve191 schrieb:


> Hahaaa ok, ja ich glaub das würde die Schreibtischplatte/Regal nicht mitmachen  Extern könnt ichs evtl. auf 2 Ebenen verteilen..



Muss allerdings dazu sagen das mein Gehäuse (Obsidian 800D) alleine schon 16 Kilo wiegt!
Am besten wenn es nicht intern geht finde ich einfach en 1080 oder ähnliches unter die Tischplatte zu schrauben (mit Abstand natürlich) dort sieht man ihn nicht er ist meist nicht im Weg und wenn man Glück hat bekommt man beim Zocken noch die Hände gewärmt


----------



## steve191 (14. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Muss allerdings dazu sagen das mein Gehäuse (Obsidian 800D) alleine schon 16 Kilo wiegt!
> Am besten wenn es nicht intern geht finde ich einfach en 1080 oder ähnliches unter die Tischplatte zu schrauben (mit Abstand natürlich) dort sieht man ihn nicht er ist meist nicht im Weg und wenn man Glück hat bekommt man beim Zocken noch die Hände gewärmt



Das is allerdings auch keine schlechte Idee. Glaubst nicht, dass es da vielleicht iwie leichte Vibrationen oder ähnliches an der Platte gibt, wenn drunter ein so ein System arbeitet?


----------



## Brez$$z (15. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach wollte nur mal loswerden das meine Feser schläuche wieder fast alle rausgeflogen sind. An sich ganz gute Schläuche
aber beim ausbau hab ich bemerkt das die abfärben wie sau, also nicht ans wasser sondern an Finger und sonstige dinge die damit in berührung kommen


----------



## 991jo (15. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abfärbende Schläuche... Böse... Ich glaub es sollte wirklich mal jemand nen ganz großen Schlauch/Flüssigkeit/Farb-Test machen, damit man mal alle relevanten Dinge kombinieren kann. Das wird ein enormer Aufbau...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Technisch müsste das möglich sein. Wahrscheinlich ist in der Dicke aber ein Netzradi besser und billiger sowieso.


 
Leistung und Dicke dürften mit der Bauweise wenig zu tun haben und z.B. Mora 2, HTSF und die gesamte normale Airplex-Baureihe lagen bei <45 mm. Thermaltake hat eine zeitlang sogar CU/CU Rohrradis mit iirc 20 mm Dicke verwendet.

Was dagegen sehr wohl zählt, ist der Preis. Rohrradis sind teurer und lohnen sich somit als 30 mm Modell kaum, denn Slim-Radis werden größtenteils wegen des niedrigeren Preises ausgewählt. Ein teurer Slim-Radi würde nur geringe Stückzahlen erzielen, sowohl AC wie auch WC können sich aber nur eine Rohr-Baureihe pro Größenklasse leisten.


----------



## Casper0011 (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin auf der Suche nach jemanden der bei folgender Karte XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M Dual Fan 1GB GDDR5 (HD-687A-ZDFC) - NEW VARIANT
nen Fullcover verbaut hat.
Laut coolingconfig soll der optisch passen aber ich trau dem Braten nicht so, da das PCB doch arg vom Referenzdesign abweicht.
Kann mir jemand dazu eine Auskunft geben?


----------



## m3ntry (20. März 2013)

Hi, das hier hab ich grad im Keller gefunden. Denkt ihr, das haut auch anstelle von G48 hin?


----------



## efdev (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal auf die inhalte oder poste die hier dann können dir bestimmt einige sagen ob das ok ist.


----------



## m3ntry (20. März 2013)

hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2boyhxp86xtxq8q/CameraZOOM-20130320134833937.jpg

Als Anhang kann man es durch die Verkleinerung leider nicht mehr lesen.


EDIT: http://www.motor-oel-guenstig.de/Ku...hutz-fuer-G12-Plus-MAN-324-SNF-usw-::193.html


----------



## Gurkensalat (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß jemand wie viel leistung die eheim 1046 als wärme ans wasser abgibt, wenn sie nicht als tauchpumpe genutzt wird (also nur beim durchfließen)?


----------



## hendrosch (20. März 2013)

So wenig das du es nicht merken wirst. Laut Aquasuite nimmt meine etwa 5W auf also entstehen vielleicht 3W Wärme eher weniger.


----------



## Gurkensalat (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK  Danke  will die nicht für die Wakü nehmen (rattert laut^^) sondern für ein wissenschaftl. Projekt (warum neue Aquariumpumpe kaufen wenn hier noch eine rumliegt  ) und da sollten es jetzt nicht 20W oder so sein 
(Meine Laing wird ja verdammt warm) aber die paar Watt kann ich messen und rausrechnen ^^


----------



## efdev (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@m3ntry 
ich sehe da jetzt kein problem das einzige was mich etwas stutzig macht ist Ethylenglykolbasis nicht das dir das zeug den agb zerstört .


----------



## zockerlein (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so, mein Aufbau mal anders xD


----------



## trysys (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich wollte mich auch schonmal anmelden wenn alles gut geht kann ich am Wochenende anfangen umzubauen.
Bin Totaler neuling in WaKü und hoffe auf große Hilfe von euch.

Das wird kommen:

CPU i7 3930k
Board Asus Rampage 4 Extreme Chipsatzkühler
3x GTX Titan Kühler 

Ein Externer Radiator
 und und und also ne menge arbeit


----------



## zockerlein (20. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ein Externer Radiator





> 3x GTX Titan Kühler



siehst du, was da nicht zusammenpasst?


----------



## m3ntry (20. März 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> @m3ntry
> ich sehe da jetzt kein problem das einzige was mich etwas stutzig macht ist Ethylenglykolbasis nicht das dir das zeug den agb zerstört .



Hm, es soll ja laut der verlinkten Seite  "hervorragend verträglich mit Gummi und Elastomeren" sein. Kann mir von daher nicht vorstellen, dass es da Probleme mit dem AGB gibt.


----------



## 991jo (21. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Zockerlein

bin ich blind oder hast du wirklich nur den einen Radi angeschlossen?!


----------



## Gurkensalat (21. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plexi ist aber kein elastomer sondern mmn ein thermoplast


----------



## Contor (21. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich möchte gern meine CPU i7 920 und die mein Asus Rampage 2 Extreme über einer 280er Radi kühlen meint ihr das reicht aus um die CPU um die 50°C zu halten ?


----------



## zockerlein (21. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

plexi ist sowohl als auch...
es ist zwar fest und bricht relativ leicht, verkohlt aber beim erhitzen nicht, sondern schmilzt...

@991jo: Ja, und?
Phenom II x6 1100T auf 3,5GHz und eine 7950 auf 1100/1250 MHz und ein Phobya Charger 120mm mit 2x Gelid 12 auf Voller Drehzahl


----------



## hendrosch (21. März 2013)

Das Kühlt genug?!?! Aber bestimmt schrecklich laut und nicht viel besser als ne LuKü.


----------



## zockerlein (22. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das war übergangsweise für einen Tag xD 
es ist übel laut, aber die Kühlung reicht...

lief auch nicht unter dauerlast... hab nur in 3d animiert...


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> plexi ist sowohl als auch...
> es ist zwar fest und bricht relativ leicht, verkohlt aber beim erhitzen nicht, sondern schmilzt...


Letzteres spricht eindeutig für Thermoplast und Ersteres nicht dagegen .


----------



## zockerlein (22. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das  wichtig?

(hab jetzt 5 min. gebraucht um das der windows-spracheingabe zu diktieren xD )


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man eine Flüssigkeit mit garantierter Verträglichkeit mit Elastomeren aber nicht mit Thermoplast hat: Ja.
Und wenn man sich selbst einen AGB herstellen will sowieso.
( Niemand hat dich aufgefordert deine Texte per Spracheingabe zu verfassen  )


----------



## m3ntry (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, und meint ihr ich kann das jetzt beimischen oder nid?


----------



## zockerlein (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lass es lieber...

so, fast fertig xD


----------



## Kuhprah (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eben so als Zwischenfrage hier rein geworfen.....Ich ab in meinem Rechner ja nan Aquaero 5 LT und ne XT Pumpe... beide müssen ja ans Mainboard ran damit die Steuerung funktioniert. Aber welchen Anschluss am Board kann ich nehmen? Muss es der obere (als 5 Pol ausgeführt / rot) sein oder reicht auch der 4 polige in grün?

Weiss das jemand?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (23. März 2013)

Es war wenn ich micht recht erinnere das obere und die rote litze links meinte ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonhart200 (23. März 2013)

Für alle die ihr Silverstone Tj 07 pimpen wollen habe ich im Lux ein Review zu sündhaft schönen Zubehörteilen geschrieben.

Da wird euer Herz höher schlagen 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...uen-glanz-mit-martmamod-coppermod-950155.html


----------



## Wolli (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin hab gestern meine erste Wk eingebaut und wollte mal fragen ob die temperaturen so in Ordnung sind 

pumpe Aquastream XT
radiator Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 280mm mit 4x140mm in p/p
kühler EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy 

radiator liegt oben horizontal und saugt die luft aus dem case nach draußen (andere richtung hat mir keine temperatur verbesserungen gebracht)
reihenfolge:  rad->cpu->agb->pumpe->rad

cpu:i7 920 @ 3.7ghz mit 1,2v

idle temp ~35°C
load temp ~ 67°C
wassertemp: ~25-29°C

bin doch überrascht, dass mein nh-d14 bessere temperaturen geliefert hatte. dachte mit einem 280er radiator komm ich wenigstens auf das selbe level.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrungen mit dem i7 920, trotzdem kommen mir die Last Temps etwas arg hoch vor. 
Die Idle Temps sowie die Wassertemperatur passt aber soweit.

CPU-Block richtig montiert und auch genügend Anpressdruck vorhanden?


----------



## Wolli (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ihn zweimal draufgesetzt und die schrauben bis zum anschlag angezogen


----------



## winner961 (23. März 2013)

Wie kann man den die Aquastream unter Windows 7 steuern gibt's da ne spezielle Spftware ? Und hat jemand eine Downloadlink zu einer funktionierenden Variante ?


----------



## Wolli (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



winner961 schrieb:


> Wie kann man den die Aquastream unter Windows 7 steuern gibt's da ne spezielle Spftware ? Und hat jemand eine Downloadlink zu einer funktionierenden Variante ?


Aqua Computer Homepage - Software das sollte die software sein "aquasuite 2013"


----------



## efdev (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist gpu mit eingebaut ? wenn ja kann das gut sein ansonsten noch mal schauen ob keine knicke vorhanden sind .


----------



## Wolli (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein nur cpu und knicke sind keine vorhanden. der kühler liegt aber anscheinend nicht richt auf der cpu auf. nur mit viel wlp berühren sich beide flächen ...
mit mehr wlp hab ich jetzt max 61°C


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2013)

Dann ist irgendwas falsch montiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Mal eben so als Zwischenfrage hier rein geworfen.....Ich ab in meinem Rechner ja nan Aquaero 5 LT und ne XT Pumpe... beide müssen ja ans Mainboard ran damit die Steuerung funktioniert. Aber welchen Anschluss am Board kann ich nehmen? Muss es der obere (als 5 Pol ausgeführt / rot) sein oder reicht auch der 4 polige in grün?



Der 5 Pol ist ohne Funktion, stellt nur sicher, dass man die noramalen Frontpanel-Stecker für zwei Anschlüsse nicht umgedreht/verpolt aufstecken kann. Kannst also wahlweise die 4er Zeile oder die 4 Pins direkt darüber nehmen.




Wolli schrieb:


> hab ihn zweimal draufgesetzt und die schrauben bis zum anschlag angezogen


 
Weiß gerade nicht, wie die Halterung bei dem aufgebaut ist - aber kann es sein, dass "bis zum Anschlag" schon zuviel ist?


----------



## Wolli (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habs gefühlt 20mal nachgelesen und hab die montage genau anch plan gemacht, gibt auch nur 2 sachen die man wirklich beachten muss. es wirkt irgendwie als wenn die cpu plötzlich tiefer im sockel drin sitzt als sont, da die nicht mehr etwas hervorsteht sonder fast schon unter dem level des sockels liegt. alles sehr seltsam, auf jedenfall ist mir jetzt erstmal die wlp ausgegangen und muss folglich erstmal neue kaufen


----------



## Kuhprah (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven
Danke  Dann nehmich die 2 unteren 4 spoligen, dann stehen die Kabel nicht am Kühler der Grfikkarte an


----------



## godfather22 (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wolli schrieb:


> nein nur cpu und knicke sind keine vorhanden. der kühler liegt aber anscheinend nicht richt auf der cpu auf. nur mit viel wlp berühren sich beide flächen ...
> mit mehr wlp hab ich jetzt max 61°C


 
Das ist definitiv zu viel für 1,2V. Mit meinem FX-8320 erreiche ich mit 1,53V 62°C.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann nicht sagen, ob das viel oder wenig ist - schon gar nicht anhand eines Vergleichs von Äpfeln und Birnen im dunklen . 

Zum Einen sind CPU-Temps grundsätzlich nicht aussagekräftig und zum anderen alles andere als vergleichbar - schon gar nicht zwischen intel und AMD aber selbst innnerhalb der gleichen Baureihe desselben Herstellers oder sogar beim gleichen Modell ist ein Vergleich zwischen unterschiedlichen Exemplaren nicht möglich. Auch aus der Spannung kann man derartige Schlüsse nicht ohne Weiteres ziehen. 
Ein krummer IHS verschlechtert grundsätzlich zwar den Wärmefluss, aber ob da in dem Fall nun dramatisch ist oder nicht, lässt sich schlicht nicht sagen. Solange die CPU unter Vollast mehrere Stunden stabil läuft und nicht throttlet, ist alles in Ordnung. Gegen einen krummen IHS hilft nur plan schleifen, aber das führt auch zu hohem Wertverlust. Letzteres sollte bei einer CPU aber egal sein - verliert schließlich auch so immens an Wert.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Com.,

Ich habe vor mir eine Wasserkühlung zu zulegen, jedoch will ich etwas ausgefallenes, eigenes.
Ich habe diesen Benchtable:
DimasTech® Bench/Test Table EasyXL Milk White

Nun dachte ich mir ich baue mir eine Wasserkühlung aus Kupferrohren. Wäre dies möglich, bzw wie ist es den mit den Anschlüssen, sind hierzu eigene notwendig, und wie verhält sich das Kupfer mit dem Kühlwasser? bzw kann man da einfach destilliertes Wasser verwenden? oder gibt es da spezielles besser Wärme leitendes Wasser?

Wie ist es den wenn ich das Kühlwasser in so einem Kupferorange färbe, gibt es da Ablagerungen? Denn im AGB soll es eben zum Kupfer passen.

Danke im Voraus.

MFg


----------



## hendrosch (24. März 2013)

Kupfer ist sowieso im Kreislauf das macht also nur Probleme falls z.B Alu mit dabei ist würde es aber auch so denn aus Kupfer sind auch Radiator, Kühlblöcke usw. Ein wenig Korrosionsschutz schadet aber nicht am besten IP. Farbe gibt es Orange sollte es auch geben.
Angeblich gibt es bei Farben meistens Ablagerungen aber das Problem scheint sich je nach Farbe in Grenzen zu halten ich verwende z.B. Mayhems Dye.
Hier in Forum hat schonmal jemand mit Kupferrohren gearbeitet aber mit normalen Anschlüssen wird das nicht klappen ich denke entweder Löten oder Pressen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann is das doch komplizierter als ich dachte.
Wie soll ich da löten oder pressen?
Weiß jemand zufällig wie er heißt der es auch schon mit Kupfer gemacht hat?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mich heute schon mal an meinen neuen Kühler versucht. 
2 Deckplatten müssen noch neu gefertigt werden, aufgrund von Rissbildung beim Fräsen und Bohren. Für den nächsten Kühler verwende ich wahrscheinlich PC, da es nicht so stark zur Rissbildung neigt. Die Grundplatte mit Pinfeld folgt nächstes WE.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder ( eine Zeichnung der Teile ist auch dabei, die schon etwas Öl gesehen hat  ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ok, dann is das doch komplizierter als ich dachte.
> Wie soll ich da löten oder pressen?
> Weiß jemand zufällig wie er heißt der es auch schon mit Kupfer gemacht hat?


 
Namen des User habe ich nicht in Erinnerung, aber suche mal nach dem Mod "Copperhead". Löten oder pressen muss man nicht. Es gibt Schneidringverschraubungen für Kupferrohre oder, noch einfacher, Steckverbindungen. Entweder Plug&Cool oder man nimmt -so iirc bei besagtem Mod- die Endstücken von SLI-Verbindern. In letzterem Fall sollten die Rohre aber auf anderem Wege fixiert sein, denn afaik sind die nicht für Zugbelastung ausgelegt.


----------



## 991jo (24. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat einer ne Ahnung wie viel Abwärme man mit einem Mora2/3/NOVA in horizontaler Ausrichtung im Passiv-Betrieb abgeben könnte? Oder besser gesagt, mit welchen Wassertemperaturen liese sich wieviel Wärme abgeben. Mit Wasser >40° kühlt man ja nur sehr ungern. Gibt es Tests zu diesem Thema? Oder ein paar Beispielsysteme, die so gekühlt werden? Ich hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## Wolli (24. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab jetzt nochmal den extrem test gemacht, bei offenen fenstern für 15min.
wassertemperatur irgendwo bei 16-17°C(immer sinkend) und load kern temp gute 50-52°C. da muss doch der kühlblock nich richtig auf dem heatspreader sitzen oder sehe ich das falsch? 
30° unterschied zwischen WT zur cpu T finde ich doch schon sehr hoch...

im idle hingegen eigentlich 0 probleme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Klutten kam in seiner Marktüebrsicht mit dem Supreme HF (Vorgänger des Supremancy) auf ein Delta von knapp über 30 Grad. Klick.
Allerdings bei einem dick übertakteten Xeon. Wie es bei diesem mit der Wärmeabgabe (auch im Verleich zu deinem i7) aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.

Ich komm mit meinem leicht undervolteten 955BE und dem Supreme HF auf ein Delta von unter 20 Grad.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



991jo schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung wie viel Abwärme man mit einem Mora2/3/NOVA in horizontaler Ausrichtung im Passiv-Betrieb abgeben könnte? Oder besser gesagt, mit welchen Wassertemperaturen liese sich wieviel Wärme abgeben. Mit Wasser >40° kühlt man ja nur sehr ungern. Gibt es Tests zu diesem Thema? Oder ein paar Beispielsysteme, die so gekühlt werden? Ich hab nichts gefunden.


 
PCGH hatte in der 10/2011 mal nen Passivtest drin, bei rund 250 W Systemverbrauch (inkl. Netzteil) kam ein Mora3 360 core LC auf ein Delta von 17,2 K. 40 °C wären damit im Sommer also schon nicht mehr zu halten. Der Nova war noch einmal 2 K schlechter. Hier im Forum hatten wir afaik mal jemanden, der Passivbetrieb mit zwei vertikalen Mora2 hatte - weiß aber nicht mehr, wieviel das System da verbrauchte. Ich persönlich würde für annehmbare Temperaturen bei einem guten Single-GPU-Single-CPU System zu zwei Mora3 360 core raten (davon ausgehend, dass der neue 360 core gegenüber dem alten core LC mit 4 Rohrreihen nicht alzu viel Leistung verliert).
Für ein kleines System mit effizienten Komponenten sollte auch ein 420 core reichen.


----------



## Fockich (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kauf mir die tage nen phobya xtreme nova 1080...
jetzt such ich natürlich vernünftige leise lüfter,
ich hab mich für die 180er entschieden...
welche kann man empfehlen?

hab noch nen 360er verbaut der mit noiseblockern auf ca 500 upm standard läuft, und der nova soll nur beim zocken zugeschaltet werden...
also welche 180 sind leise bzw unhörbar?

ps.:meine laing ddc 1t ist auf 9v gedrosselt, würde der durchfluß sehr leiden wenn ich den nova einbaue?

lg


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. März 2013)

Die Silverstone AP18 sind ganz gut  Aber ich würde 120er nehmen, weil die Lüfter besser sind z.B. die eLoops, Wing Boost Shamrock oder Corsair SP120

Hey Leute,

wieso gibt es eignentlich keine Feser-Radis mehr? Vor nem Jahr gab es die doch noch. 
aquatuning-forum.com • Thema anzeigen - Aquatuning sucht Kunden von Feser-Radiatoren
Aber der Thread ist von 2009. Wisst ihr warum? Und wo kann man sie kaufen?


----------



## Kurry (26. März 2013)

Fockich schrieb:


> kauf mir die tage nen phobya xtreme nova 1080...
> jetzt such ich natürlich vernünftige leise lüfter,
> ich hab mich für die 180er entschieden...
> welche kann man empfehlen?
> ...



Die Laing wird das auch so ohne größere Probleme schaffen, wenn der Durchfluss jetzt im guten Bereich ist.

Die Lager von 120er Noiseblockern sollen wohl besser sein, aber ich lese von vielen, dass die 180er Phobya 700 sehr leise und gut sein sollen. Bei nem 1080er würde ich auch diese kaufen. Sehen schicker aus, billiger, leiser und weniger Kabelgewurschtel.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (26. März 2013)

hab an meinem 1080, Die Phobya 180 slim mit 700rmp. leider hat 1/4 ein lagerschaden. was man bei ca. 40% hört. Hab sure nun 1jahr im einsatz.


----------



## Uter (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fockich schrieb:


> kauf mir die tage nen phobya xtreme nova 1080...


Bei den aktuellen Preisen würde ich zu einem Mora greifen.



Fockich schrieb:


> jetzt such ich natürlich vernünftige leise lüfter,
> ich hab mich für die 180er entschieden...
> welche kann man empfehlen?


 Bei den 180ern gibt es leider (noch) keine Lüfter die langfristig sehr leise sind bzw. bleiben. Wenn du es günstig und leise haben willst, dann würde ich 9 Enermax T.B. Silence kaufen. Wenn es doch 180er sein müssen, dann gibt es keine größen Unterschiede, da es afaik nur 2 unterschiedliche gibt.



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> wieso gibt es eignentlich keine Feser-Radis mehr? Vor nem Jahr gab es die doch noch.


 Afaik haben die den Betrieb eingestellt.


----------



## Kurry (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Bei den 180ern gibt es leider (noch) keine Lüfter die langfristig sehr leise sind bzw. bleiben. Wenn du es günstig und leise haben willst, dann würde ich 9 Enermax T.B. Silence kaufen. Wenn es doch 180er sein müssen, dann gibt es keine größen Unterschiede, da es afaik nur 2 unterschiedliche gibt.



Das sind doch die mit dem offenen Rahmen oder nicht? Diese sollen doch genau deswegen sehr schlecht sein, weil sie deswegen keinen Druck aufbauen können...


----------



## 991jo (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf einem MoRa ist das mit dem Druck relativ irrelevant, da hier der Finnenabstand relativ groß ist und somit eher der Luftdurchsatz/die Lautstärke entscheiden.


----------



## zockerlein (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ich bin völlig am Ende, BITTE HELFT MIR!

Ich hab heut mal meine GraKa abgesteckt, da ich an einen bestimmten Steckplatz darunter ranmusste...
Also Wasser abgelassen GraKa abgemacht...
Dann will ich sie wieder draufmachen und was passiert?
Nach dem booten bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz und es steht nur da "HDMI 1 Stromsparmodus"...
Also RAM-Riegel einzeln getestet, BIOS-Batterie raus alles eben 
Dann hab ich mir mal die Karte von meinem Bruder geholt (hat die selber ohne WaKü) und die mal 2 Plätze weiter unten eingesteckt, meine vom Strom getrennt und seine dafür dran. UND PLÖTZLICH gehts wieder...
Dann denk ich, probier ich doch mal meine Karte in dem Steckplatz... bis dahin hat aber die Verschlauchung nicht gereicht, also Wasserkühlungsblock runter und Standartteil drauf. Dann will ich sie wieder einbauen, steck sie aber zuerst wieder ganz oben an und sie GEHT! denk ich mir natürlich "Klasse, war also nur eine kurzzeitige Störung, bau ich halt den Wasserkühlungsblock drauf!" Komm wieder runter, verschlauch die Karte, befüll das System und es erscheint: "HDMI 1 Stromsparmodus" 
dann hab ich die Karte eben wieder rausgenommen und mit dem Wasserkühlungsblock in den PC meines Bruders gesteckt und wieder zeigt sein Bildschirm nichts an!
Dann hab ich jetzt völlig entnervt wieder die Luftkühlung drauf (meine Ohren werdens mir danken ) und jetz funzt sie in beiden PCs 

Fazit: 
Mit Wasserkühlung: nix geht
ohne : läuft 1a ??????????????????
WAS SOLL DAS?


----------



## Brez$$z (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spannungswandler mit WLP oder Pad? sonst würd mir auf die schnelle au nix einfallen 
hört sich echt kurios an


----------



## zockerlein (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wärmeleitpads sind überall drauf...


----------



## Brez$$z (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie fest hast die schrauben gedreht?


----------



## zockerlein (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

fest genug... (handfest eben...)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt die Karte mit dem schweren Wakühler ggf. stark durch oder schief im Slot?


----------



## zockerlein (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö, war ja an der Slotblende angeschraubt...
Der Kühler ist ein Swiftech Komodo 7900 
kanns sein, dass dem seine Beleuchtung was damit zu tun hat?


----------



## Brez$$z (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja aber troz slotblende kann die karte richtig gut durchhängen! Hing bei mir auch massiv durch,
nur deswegen hab ich mir ne zweite gekauft


----------



## zockerlein (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schatzele, die saß wunderbar


----------



## Brez$$z (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dann, nur ham wir das Problem noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst du also sagen, dass, sobald der WaKü-Kühler drauf ist, dass die Karte nicht mehr funktioniert? Hast du vllt den Kühler nicht richtig montiert, sodass er irgendwas kurzschließt?


----------



## zockerlein (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das will ich sagen... obs irgendwo einen Kurzschluss gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber wo? ^^


----------



## Uter (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Das sind doch die mit dem offenen Rahmen oder nicht? Diese sollen doch genau deswegen sehr schlecht sein, weil sie deswegen keinen Druck aufbauen können...


 Sie haben einen HALO-Rahmen, ja. Schlecht sind sie deshalb aber nicht. Wenn man sie blasend betreibt, dann stört der Rahmen nicht und wenn man sie saugend nutzt, dann kann man den Rahmen einfach mit Klebeband schließen. Bisher kenn ich aber auch keinen Test, der zeigt wie groß der Unteschied überhaupt ist. Existent ist er vermutlich, aber sonderlich groß ist er vermutlich eher nicht. 
 Grundsätzlich gilt bei so großen Radiatoren: Die Leistung limitiert sehr selten, die Lautstärke der Lager limitiert sehr oft.


----------



## zockerlein (26. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal n Thread aufgemacht ...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...und-nich-t-mit-wasserkuehler.html#post5122403


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal wieder ne Frage: Bringt einem ein Monsta-Radiator (3x120) eigentlich irgendwelche nenneswerten Temperatur- oder Silentvorteile im Vergleich mit einem 60mm, besonders wenn der Radiator an einem Ort verbaut wird, wo er nur wenig Luft ziehen kann (Corsair 900D Front)?


----------



## efdev (27. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein nicht wirklich die dicke der radiatoren bringt erst nennenswerte unterschiede bei hohen lüfter drehzahlen aber die wollen wir alle nicht erreichen.


----------



## Agr9550 (29. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zockerlein du scheinst aber auch sehr hohes vertrauen in die dichtkeit des agb´s zulegen 
wenn der mal undicht ist egal warum dann haste das ganze wasser direkt im netzteil 
und wasser + netzteil is halt echt ne ganze böse mischung 

(warum hab ich nun raiden aus mortal kombat im kopf der rumschreit und plötzlich blitzschläge über den monitor saußen lässt  "finish him")


----------



## zockerlein (29. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ding is dicht... will da nichts anderes hören


----------



## Brez$$z (29. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seine letzten Worte waren:



zockerlein schrieb:


> das ding is dicht...


----------



## zockerlein (29. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sind nicht meine letzten worte, das sind die von 1000€ Hardware


----------



## Agr9550 (29. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deine worte in gottes ohren  



Aber mal was anderes zu den tollen cpu sensoren die ja eh nie richtig auslesen

Hab gerade mal prime (in place fft) rennen lassen und da gibt es für mich ungereimheiten  (ausgelesen mit Real temp + mein mainboard tool (so ne art evga bot) )

System:
980X @ 4000MHz bei 1,35v
1800MHz Ramspeed bei 1.66v 
2x 7970 @default (1050/1425Mhz) @1192mv (laufen bei prime aber auf 300/150Mhz da nicht genutzt)


2x XSPC RX 360 (sind die 60mm dicken radis NICHT slim)
Laing DDC mit phobya deckel
6x Yate loon @ 1000rpm

Real temp :74°C (cpu temp)
MSI Oc Dashboard (evga bot) : 64°C (cpu temp)
Wassertemp im AGB: 34.5°C (laut Aquariummessgerät)
Oberflächen Temp: CPU/Radis/AGB/Pumpe 33°C (laut IR messer)
Raum Temp: 26grad (laut IR messer)

Durchlauf: ich sagma top  (hab kein messer) cpu kühler etc sind frisch gereinigt
Verschlauchung passt 

lustigerweise sobald ich prime "stop workers" drück geht die cpu temp auf einen schlag auf 44grad runter ,was ca dem leerlauf entspricht,denn ich hab nen leerlauf von ca 38-40°C > Speed step etc ist aus (geht nicht anderes beim msi board sobald der BLCK erhöht wurde und grakas laufen beide perma. auf 300/150MHz sprich ULPS ist AUS + 20% strom gedöns) 

so welcher Fühler geht nun richtig der von meinem MSI dashboard oder die Real temp anzeige (die unterscheiden sich nämlich immer genau um 10°C) ich find sogar beide relativ hoch aber rein aus instikt sag ich mal ich würde eher meinem msi dashboard trauen weil 74grad is bissle heftig für poblige 4000Mhz cpu takt

was denkt ihr,oder habt ihr noch ne möglichkeit die cpu temp auszulesen die zu 90% die wahrheit entspricht (bitte kein cpu temp.das sagt das selbe wie real temp)

ach beim zocken hab ich um die 50°C laut msi dashboard (bf 3 auf ultra setting mit 1980x1200) und bei resident evil 6 ca 45°C


----------



## 991jo (30. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem könnte an einer anderen Tjunction (der Temperatur bei der sich der Prozi abschaltet) liegen. Bei normalen Sandys und Ivys liegt die afaik bei 105° C. Bei den C2D und C2Qs lag sie noch ein Stück niedriger, wo die bei den 1366ern liegt, weiß ich nicht. Wenn das Ausleseprogramm falsch erkennt, nimmt es einen ggf falschen Wert an. Bei Intel-Prozessoren kannst du aber beim Prozi direkt nur die Temperaturdifferenz, die bis zur Tjunction noch fehlt auslesen. Je nachdem, wie das Programm jetzt die Tjunction-Temperatur für sich setzt, bekommst du unterschiedliche Werte. Wird die Tjunction 10K höher angesetzt, ist deine CPU-Temperatur auch 10° höher. 
Ich hoffe ich erzähle hier keinen Müll, wenn ja, gibts hier sicher diverse Leute die das besser/richtig erklären können.


----------



## zockerlein (30. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schraub mal den CPU-Kühler richtig fest, weil 40° im Leerlauf können ja schlecht sein 
Ich hab ca. 25-30...


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> schraub mal den CPU-Kühler richtig fest, weil 40° im Leerlauf können ja schlecht sein
> Ich hab ca. 25-30...


 
Hast du denn die gleiche CPU?
Ausserdem sind die Anzeigen im niedrigen Temerperaturbereich etwas ungenau.

Wenn dein Sysprofil stimmt, hast du doch eine AMD CPU, da sind die ganzen Werte doch etwas anders.


----------



## zockerlein (30. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab immer noch einen AMD, aber der hat eine deutlich höhere Wärmeabgabe...
trotzdem solltest du die Schrauben mal überprüfen...


----------



## Agr9550 (30. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zocker das bezweifel ich das der amd mehr abwäre macht (mein sys zieht im "leerlauf" schon 230w-240w hab ja kein speedstep und ULPS ist aus)   

zumal ich auf der selben kühler-radis-pumpe-lüfter kombi schon andere cpus laufen hatte z.b nen i7 865K (der lief bei ca 33grad im leerlauf (auch 4.00GHz Ohne speedstep)) somit kommen die 40°C ganz gut hin,mir gehts auch eher im die mysteriösen 10°C (lass des ding 40-50grad warm werden will ned wissen was des teil unter luft für temps hat)
Der Leerlauf sollte somit eigentlich passen (hatte auch nie niedrigere temps,selbst bei oritakt mit speedstep is er bei 35°C) ,schrauben passen auch hab auch schon mehr N versucht die 40 bleiben stehn


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen alle zusammen , habe mal wieder eine Frage :

Meine Lightning ist nun angekommen und ich will Sie ja unter wasser setzten und habe jetzt hier einen Heatkiller Core 3X hier liegen ( GPU- Only ) und mir von Arctic Cooling die Lüfter vom Xtreme III geholt .

Ich wollte nun  Den Heatkiller Installieren und darüber dann den Xtreme III Lüfter für Spawas etc zum Kühlen.

Meine Frage ist nun da die Komponenten der Lightning halt anders sind kann man dort keine Passiven Kühler Montieren  kann ich das "Eisengestell" von der lightning lassen ? sollte doch kein Problem sein oder ? 

Hier nochmal Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (31. März 2013)

Ich würd sie drauf lassen solange da der Kühler nicht aufliegt.  Auf die Spannungswandler die da ausgespart sind würde ich aber trotzdem Passiv Kühler kleben also am besten auf alles wo der platzt dafür da ist.
Wenn auf der Kühler Platte die jetzt montiert sind keine Art Kühlrippen sind würd ich vielleicht noch ein paar Kühlkörper draufkleben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das würde ich natürlich machen aber sonst sollte das doch kein problem sein oder ?


----------



## 991jo (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, du solltest halt Kühlkörper auf RAM, und den Spawas haben. wenn die Platte, die auf der Lightning drauf ist die entsprechenden Teile kühlt und deine Konstruktion drauf passt, sollte das keine Probleme geben. Wenn RAM/Spawas nicht bedeckt sind, solltest du dir kleine Kühlkörperchen draufmachen, da gibt es ja viele Verschiedene, da gibts sicher auch was, dass auf die Lightning passt.

Was die Platte auf der Karte alles abdeckt, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, das Bild ist etwas klein und bei mir, dank Bildkomprimierung zu stark verpixelt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde euch nochmal ein Bild Hohladen wenn ich den Kühler ab habe aber auf freie Stellen Kühlkörper kleben schaffe Ich noch 

DANKE für die Hilfe  :beer:


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2013)

Hi Leute, wie stark kommt es eig. Bei ner wakü auf die temp. Der Luft, die durch den Radiator gesogen wird an? Ist diese Sehr wichtig oder könnte man auch 2 radiatoren übereinander stellen?


----------



## Kurry (31. März 2013)

Das ist so mit das wichtigste. Deswegen sind Radiatorsandwiches auch nicht sonderlich effizient.


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2013)

Gut Danke. Dann werde ich auf Plan B umsteigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun da die Komponenten der Lightning halt anders sind kann man dort keine Passiven Kühler Montieren  kann ich das "Eisengestell" von der lightning lassen ? sollte doch kein Problem sein oder ?


 
Wenn du beides da liegen hast, wieso hälst dus nicht einfach selbst an? 
Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass der Anschlussblock des Heatkiller mit der Verlängerung des Lightning-Boards nach oben kollidiert.


----------



## Nom4d (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Salve! 

Ich will im laufe der Woche meine Kiste wieder unter Wasser setzten und hab die "alten" Teile noch hier... 
Nur die Schlauchgröße und zwangläufig auch die "Anschlussgrößen" müssen sich ändern. Der 13/10er Schlauch geht nicht mehr... 
Geplant ist 16/10er Schlauch mit diesen Anschlüssen oder diesen. Geht das in Ordnung? 
Welchen Schlauch könnt ihr sonst noch Empfehlen? 16/10!


----------



## zockerlein (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Der 13/10er Schlauch geht nicht mehr...


wieso das?
hab selber 13/10mm Verbaut und kann nicht klagen...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und auch mal interessant zu wissen: Gibt es eigentlich Vergleichsbilder zwischen 11/8er und 16/10er?


----------



## Nom4d (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> hab selber 13/10mm Verbaut und kann nicht klagen...



Gefallen mir optisch nichtmehr...


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du beides da liegen hast, wieso hälst dus nicht einfach selbst an?
> Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass der Anschlussblock des Heatkiller mit der Verlängerung des Lightning-Boards nach oben kollidiert.


 
Das passt alles ....  mir ging es ja hauptsächlich drum ob Ich die metallplatte lassen kann.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaub ich hab mein problem gefunden ,warum wassertemp ok ist aber cpu warm wird,

bei zahlreichem nachlesen,hab ich eben gelesen das die VERTEILERPLATTE im HK 3.0 ausgebaut werden soll wenn man ein urspünglichen 775sockel HK auf 1366 umbaut 
(mein cpu kühler stammt vom ersten 775 system,ausgebaut hab ich somit nichts,da ich damals oft gelesen hab wenn man diese aufbaut leistung flöten geht)

Nun meine frage was meint Watercool mit verteilerplatte meinen die evtll die düsenplatten (metalplatte mit paar "langlöcher" bzw schlitze drin)  den sonst steckt ja nichts im Hk was man ausbauen könnte  
(bilder zur verteilerplatte find ich leider keine,den watercool selbst hat zwar edie verteilerplatte zum nachbestellen da aber keine bild mitdabei wo ich sehen könnte was RAUS muss)

(lustig is nur wenns das ist mit der verteilerplatte aka düsenplatte ist,das ich beim 1156 i7 875K keine probleme hatte oO > hatte nen evga brett mit 775 bohrungen somit musste ich bis zum damligen umbau auf 1366 keine haltkits ändern und konnte ihn soverwenden )

meine frage also verteilerplatte beim hk = düsenplatte (metallplatte mit schlitze) ?!


----------



## 991jo (1. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grade nochmal bei meinem Heatkiller in der Anleitung nachgeguckt, da steht das auch drin, dass man den nur für die 775er braucht, da die 2 Dies haben.

Es erscheint auch irgendwie logisch, da das Wasser dann mittig über die Rillen im Kühlerboden fließen kann und somit in der Mitte, da wo der Die sitzt am meisten Durchfluss ist. Auserdem hat man damit sicher einen geringeren Wiederstand im Kreislauf.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Agr9550 schrieb:


> meine frage also verteilerplatte beim hk = düsenplatte (metallplatte mit schlitze) ?!


Nein die Düsenplatte ist hier nicht gemeint. Bei der "Verteilerplatte" geht es um das kleine Stromteiler-Plättchen, welches bei den ersten HK3.0 mitgeliefert wurde und von der Anschlussseite her in den Querschlitz im Einlass gesteckt wurde, um den Wasserstrom über der Düsenplatte aufzuteilen. Sinn hatte das schon damals keinen (auch nicht für Quadcores mit zwei separaten DC-DIEs).

Wenn du hingegen die Düsenplatten raus nimmst, wird die Kühlleistunng messbar schlechter, das das Wasser nicht mehr effektiv in die Speedchannels gedrückt wird, sondern sich im Volumen, in dem die Düsenplatte normalerweise liegt, verteilt. 
Ohne Düsenplatte funktioniert nur der HK3.0 LC, weil hier gar keine Düsenplatte passt und ergo auch kein Überströmvolumen durch eine fehlenden Düsenplatte freigegeben wird. Der HK3.0 LC kühlt aber schon von vorn herein ein wenig schlechter (aber nicht in wirklich relevantem Maße). Das liegt aber nicht nur wegen der fehlenden Düsenplatte, sondern auch daran, das die Bodemplatte des LC weniger feine Kanäle als die Version ohne Zusatz und der LT hat.


----------



## Agr9550 (1. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke dir
wenn man die verteilerplatte nicht kennt,verwirrt einen das echt zumal man nichtmal bilder dazu findet 

System is wieder befüllt "selbe" °C ,kann also nur noch nen auslesefehler sein oder er wird halt so warm was ich mir auch gut vorstellen kann da standartgetaktet 980x mit boxed schon die temps erreicht bund teilweise auch übersteigt. (sind halt 6kerne + 12threads )


----------



## tigerjessy (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte bei meinem neuen Board (1155) die CPU "unter Wasser" setzen. Der CPU-Kühler ist vorhanden (Alphacool NexXxos)
Ich habe meine Auswahl mittlerweile auf 3 Kanditaten begrenzt.
*Asrock Z77 Extreme4 115€*
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preis...12800u-ddr3-90-mxgkx0-a0uayz-a746839.html#ang
*Gigabyte GA Z77X UD3H  130€*
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preis...7x-ud3h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a749608.html#ang
*Gigabyte GA Z77X UD4H  150€*
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preis...7x-ud4h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a878105.html#ang

Bei dem Asrock sollen laut Tests die SpaWas wärmer werden als bei den Gigabyte-Boards. Eine gute SpaWa-Kühlung ist bei einer OC-WaKü
bestimmt von Vorteil, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Auf der anderen Seite würde ich das UD4H dem UD3H vorziehen, da es zwei statt nur einen SpaWa-Kühler hat. Die 20€ mehr sind mir eine bessere
Kühlung wert.
Welches der Boards ist eurer Meinung nach besser für mein Vorhaben geeignet?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch das MSI Z77 MPower für 160€. Laut PCGH und einigen User eines der besten Budget-Z77 Boards.
Es hat allerdings kein Offset


----------



## 991jo (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich steig auch mal schnell ein, Gigabyte Z77X D3H. Gibts da nen Wasserkühlblock für die Spawas? Am besten was komplett aus Kupfer/vernickelt


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

afaik gibts keinen. Hab vor ein paar Wochen bei Thinkcell mal nachgefragt, wie das mit den Wasserkühlern für "Nicht-ROG-oder-EVGA"-Boards aussieht.
Idea
Sorry for my bad english. ^^


----------



## tigerjessy (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht inwieweit das Offset für mich relevant sein wird, da ich bisher noch kein Sandy/Ivy-System hatte.
Deshalb wollte ich ein Board bei dem ich beide Möglichkeiten habe (Offset/Fixed)
Und da das Offset generell bei MSI fehlt und mir Asus Boards nicht zusagen bleibt für mich nur die Wahl zw.
*Asrock und Gigabyte*.
Ich habe oben 3 Boards beschrieben die mir zusagen und in die engere Wahl kommen.
*Ich bitte euch eure Meinung zu den von mir erwähnten Boards abzugeben.*

Danke


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich würde wahrscheinlich, das Extreme 4 oder das UD4H nehmen, wegen dem Aussehen. 
Die Ausstattung ist ja bei allen Boards recht ähnlich. Vergleich einfach die Features und suche danach aus.
Alle Boards sind super und man kann gut damit übertakten.

Wegen der Kühlung, Spawas werden heutzutage auch nicht sooo heiß.


----------



## Brez$$z (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so zwischen rein, gibts hier den ein oder anderen der nen "Radiator der anderen Art" hat?
also Heizkörper, Autokühler ect? bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht iwo nen Autokühler untern tisch haue, damit 
ich im Idle komplett auf Lüfter verzichten kann... Das Radi Sandwich bringt kaum was ohne Lüfter


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, es gibt welche im Auto und afaik auch im Motorroller.


----------



## Brez$$z (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verarschen  das ist mir bewusst, ich meinte wer so einen Kühler als Radi am PC nutzt


----------



## DrWaikiki (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, sorry. Habs missverstanden. Schäm dich, DocWaikiki 

Und nein, ich verwende keinen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab's mir mal überlegt, hab sogar einen rumliegen.

Allerdings hab ich das dann doch nicht umgesetzt. Der kam mir innen nicht gerade sauber vor, außerdem war er von aussen schon etwas versifft und die fetten Anschlüsse auf ein schönes G1/4" Gewinde zu bekommen wäre auch nochmal ordentlich Bastelarbeit gewesen.


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab nen ganzen keller voll motorrad kühler (bin selbstständiger 2rad mech.) 
Hatte die idee auch schon aber,habs aber gelassen zumal die meisten bikes radi anschlüße von 40mm und mehr haben (innen)  kann  Dir aber so 30-40cm lange stücke besorgen (meter ware gibts nicht da es formschläuche sind zumindest wenns orginal kawasaki schläuche sein sollen )  (spass beiseite)

roller kühler kommen kaum in frage die dinger haben meist ne kleiner radifläche als nen 360iger  
Und die großen roller kühler sind arsch teuer wenn sie neue kaufst (für das geld bekommste nen 9x140 mora pro  )

was ich dir leider nicht sagen kann,wie sich der lamellenabstand auswirkt da er doch größer ist als bei radis für ne wakü und bikes ganz andere temps haben als nen pc (ich kann dir nur sagen das die radis so gebaut sind das sie gewissen temp konstant halten sollen die ersten C° erreichste aber nah zu in paar min,da du ja ein lüfter hast der bei 90° angeht (dieser kühlt nicht wie bei uns der hält die temp. nur)


----------



## Brez$$z (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja die Idee ist halt ein Kühler von nem 1,6 Liter oder mehr, Motor. 
Wagerecht unter den tisch oder sonst iwo hin, letzt endlich muss der Radi
mit meinen 2x 200x400er Radis nur rund 100-200 Watt Kühlen, beim zocken 
können ruhig die Lüfter vom Radi laufen

edit zu Arg's edit: Ja logisch, bei Passiven systemen muss die Wassertemperatur höher sein damit sie 
überhaupt an die luft abgegeben werden kann und eine Zyrkulation auftritt. Aber das ist ja wurst im Idle


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lohnt nicht brezss

die radis sind meist zudem aus alu und zwar komplett  
Für das geld was die gebraucht kosten kannste dir echt nen mora oder airplex 1800 kaufen  

wenn was zum passiv kühler willst > Airplex 1800 der sollte genug fläche bieten (überleg ich mir auch gerade schon die ganze zeit da er wohl nicht viel teuer als ein mora sein kann)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (4. April 2013)

Nunja für 5€ vom Kollege oder Schrottplatzt bekommst keinen Mora.
Aber wie immer ist erstmal Fakten und Daten sammeln angesagt


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ja keiner wissen das du so bliig an radis rankommst ich bin nun vom ebay preis ausgegangen 

Ich mein aber das es hier ein im forum gab der das schonmal gemacht hat und der hatte auch nen thread dazu offen wenn ich mich nicht täusche (der hat auch andere radis getest ausser bike/auto radis)


----------



## Brez$$z (4. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ebay Preise....
Die Bauen aus, die machen sauber, die Stellens ins Internet, die Bringens zur Post, die müssen ebay gebühren zahlen.
wenn ich als beim Schrotti was ausgebaut hab, musste ich fast nie was zahlen und wenn ja dann nur paar €


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Mal so zwischen rein, gibts hier den ein oder anderen der nen "Radiator der anderen Art" hat?
> also Heizkörper, Autokühler ect? bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht iwo nen Autokühler untern tisch haue, damit
> ich im Idle komplett auf Lüfter verzichten kann... Das Radi Sandwich bringt kaum was ohne Lüfter


 
Solche Leute solls hier geben, ja.
Alllerdings mit Klimaradiatoren. Auto haben wir afaik derzeit keinen da, die mit Heizung hatten nach kurzer Zeit meist genug von der Siffe.


----------



## hendrosch (5. April 2013)

Die Kühler sind halt meistens aus Alu das könnte ein Problem werden. 
Ich habe auch vor einen Heitzkörper zu verwenden allerdings mit Wärmerauscher und ner extra Pumpe da kann mir der Siff egal sein und die Pumpe geht dann nur an wenn sie gebraucht wird.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hab was gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade noch am Putzen ect. mal schaun was daraus wird


----------



## TSchaK (5. April 2013)

Ist Alu oder?

Denk auf jeden Fall an Korissionsschutz...


----------



## Brez$$z (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop denk dran, nur was is das beste und relativ günstige mittel?


----------



## hendrosch (5. April 2013)

Viel Korrosionsschutz beim Auto herrscht überdrucken Kreislauf (glaub ich) deshalb ist nicht so viel Sauerstoff im Kreislauf (Diffusion)
Das ist ein WaKü Kreislauf schrecklich sonst hat man ja nur Kupfer vielleicht auch noch Messing aber kein ALU!

Ich würd einfach G48 nehmen (Autokühlmittel Blau)


----------



## Topper_Harley (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Baust du Russische Bombe aus Kühler eh Brezzzz *insider*


----------



## Kurry (5. April 2013)

Ich würde ja so ein zwei Kreislauf Heat Exchanger zur Sicherheit nehmen.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, aber kannst mir das mal erklären?

der Exchanger ist nicht billig und es wird ja ne zweite Pumpe fällig.... halte ich für Recht teuer,
für das Geld kann ich mir ein Luxus Passiv Radi kaufen


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube er meint sowas wie dieses Koolance Teil, wo 2 Flüssigkeiten sich gegenseitig kühlen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger 35203


----------



## Kurry (5. April 2013)

Du hast quasi einen Kreislauf mit der internen Wakü und einen externen nur mit dem Radiator. Also zwei Kreisläufe, der Wärmeaustausch erfolgt hiermit: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ce-Radiator-HXP-193-Plate-Heat-Exchanger.html

Leider ist das ganze nicht sehr billig :-/


----------



## Brez$$z (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

+ 2te pumpe 

Stell mir gleich ein 100 Liter Fass wasser neben den PC.... brauchst nicht kühlen, bis der 
Warm wird is der PC eh wieder aus


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt das überhaupt was, wenn man den Exchanger einsetzt? Stelle mir das eher kontraproduktiv vor.


----------



## Kurry (5. April 2013)

Wenn du den Platz hast, warum nicht  100L Flüssigkeit sind aber auch nicht umsonst 

Inwiefern kontraproduktiv?


----------



## Brez$$z (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der Wirkungsgrad wird definitiv schlechter durch die geschichte.... aber wie starkt sich das auswirkt  
kommt ja eh nicht in Frage

100L is doch kein ding.... günstig irgendwas zusammen panschen, kommt auf jeden billiger wie 
Exchanger und Pumpe


----------



## m4ntic0r (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich plane gerade meine letzte Wakü Bestellung und komm net weiter..
Will mir Koolance Schnellverschlüsse holen, VL3N.

Diese sollen direkt an einen MO-RA3 420 Pro angeschlossen werden.
Also 2x diese hier?

Und was für welche brauch ich als Gegenstück bei Tygon R3603 11,2/8mm Schlauch?


----------



## Kurry (5. April 2013)

Inzwischen gibt's dir QD3, die sind nochmal besser.

Als Gegenstück brauchst du 11/8er Schraubies oder 10er Tüllen.


----------



## m4ntic0r (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

8mm ID Schlauch auf 10mm AD Tüllen, geht das? Braucht man dafür nicht viel viel Gewalt und macht mehr kaputt als das es funktioniert?


----------



## Kurry (5. April 2013)

Zur Not Schlauch kurz in heißes Wasser tunken. Ist dann aber sicher.


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nen Primochill 16/10er Schlauch schon kaum auf PS Tuellen bekommen.
Mit heißem Wasser gings dann leichter, und halten tun die Dinger auch ohne zusaetzliche Sicherung.

Ob das mit nem 8mm ID Schlauch auch geht ohne Probleme.
Berichtet bitte


----------



## Kurry (5. April 2013)

Ich hab ne 13er Tülle auf 10er Schlauch


----------



## zockerlein (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der innendurchmesser ist weniger das Problem, eher der Außendurchmesser bei Überwurfmuttern...
Ich hab mal versucht 14/10 Schlauch auf 13/10 Tüllen zu bekommen, als ich die Hände voller Blasen hatte, hab ich mir dann entnervt die Rohrzange geholt


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> der innendurchmesser ist weniger das Problem, eher der Außendurchmesser bei Überwurfmuttern...
> Ich hab mal versucht 14/10 Schlauch auf 13/10 Tüllen zu bekommen, als ich die Hände voller Blasen hatte, hab ich mir dann entnervt die Rohrzange geholt


 
Kommt auch auf die Anschlüsse an. 14/10er Schlauch lässt sich z.B. ziemlich problemlos mit 13/10er Schraubis von Koolance verarbeiten


----------



## Kurry (6. April 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> der innendurchmesser ist weniger das Problem, eher der Außendurchmesser bei Überwurfmuttern...
> Ich hab mal versucht 14/10 Schlauch auf 13/10 Tüllen zu bekommen, als ich die Hände voller Blasen hatte, hab ich mir dann entnervt die Rohrzange geholt



Deswegen schrieb ich doch Tüllen??


----------



## zockerlein (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und deswegen hab ich doch geschrieben, bei Überwurfmuttern 
nicht, dass jetz hier jemand auf die Idee kommt, das ginge bei Überwurfmuttern genau so leicht, wie bei Tüllen


----------



## Kurry (6. April 2013)

Achso, hehe ja das kann zu Komplikationen führen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> + 2te pumpe
> 
> Stell mir gleich ein 100 Liter Fass wasser neben den PC.... brauchst nicht kühlen, bis der
> Warm wird is der PC eh wieder aus



Es ist aber auch immer noch lauwarm, wenn du den PC wieder einschaltest 
Wenn man Geduld hat und Gebrauchtmarkt im Auge behält, sollte man für 130-150 €, die Wärmetauscher und zweite Pumpe und Heizkörper/... kosten, jedenfalles auch einiges an Passiv-Oberfläche mit Kupferrohren bekommen. Ich hab für meine drei zusammen keine 60 € bezahlt. Inklusive dreimal Versand.



m4ntic0r schrieb:


> 8mm ID Schlauch auf 10mm AD Tüllen, geht das? Braucht man dafür nicht viel viel Gewalt und macht mehr kaputt als das es funktioniert?


 
Geht. Ich hab 7,5 ID Schlauch auf 10 mm Rohrenenden. Aber nicht alles, was geht, ist auch ratsam. Und die nötigen Kräfte würde ich auf alle Fälle nicht in der Nähe von Elektronik ausüben.


----------



## zockerlein (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Und die nötigen Kräfte würde ich auf alle Fälle nicht in der Nähe von Elektronik ausüben.


Ich glaub, ich steh aufm "Schlauch" 
wieso?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gefahr von Schäden?


----------



## zockerlein (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wodurch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Tülle bereits auf der Hardware ist direkt durch den nötigen Druck, wenn du nur in der Hände hantierst bei Abrutschern.


----------



## zockerlein (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, ich glaub, ich weiß was du meinst


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Mobokühlern hab ich regelmäßig schiss was zu zerstören, schon bei passenden Anschlüssen. Auf der CPU dagegen hat man schön Platz und den Heatspreader über dem Die, da darf es bei der Montage dann auch etwas gewalttätiger sein.


----------



## m4ntic0r (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also dann plane ich mal:
2x diese hier, um sie direkt am MO-RA3 zu verschrauben
2x diese hier, um meinen 8mm Schlauch damit zu verbinden

passt soweit?

Noch zwei andere Fragen, welche Schlauchlänge würdet ihr planen und welche Wassermenge?
Case ist ein Fractal Define Mini, Kreislauf wird sein: AGB, Pumpe, Aquaero5, CPU, Graka, externer Mora, und wieder AGB.

Dachte so an 3m Schlauch um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein und 2-3l für den Kreislauf.


----------



## zockerlein (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Dachte so an 3m Schlauch um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein und 2-3l für den Kreislauf.


kommt halt drauf an, ob da der Mora schon dabei is...
ich hab in meinem System 2 m Schlauch und 1,5 l Wasser...
und das is ziemlich kompakt


----------



## Brez$$z (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na servus leute  mein PC is jetzt leise.... nur noch die eine HDD surrt vor sich rum weil ich grad was auf der HDD schaffe.
ebenso tut die Pumpe ein klein wenig surren, aber das ist Mosern auf hohem Niveau  d.h mein billig Radi läuft, aber kein Lüfter läuft mehr


----------



## zockerlein (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach mal n bild


----------



## 991jo (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und gibt vorallem mal so ein paar Daten zu dem Radi durch, Fläche, Lamellenabstand etc  Und natürlich die Temps wären nett.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



m4ntic0r schrieb:


> also dann plane ich mal:
> 2x diese hier, um sie direkt am MO-RA3 zu verschrauben
> 2x diese hier, um meinen 8mm Schlauch damit zu verbinden
> 
> passt soweit?



Mit Gewalt passt das.
Ich würde aber immer empfehlen, Female/Male gemischt an System und Radiator zu verbauen. Dann kannst du (wenn die Schläuche lang genug sind), z.B. bei Bastelarbeiten oder einfach um das Entlüften zu erleichtern/ersparen, den Kreislauf auch ohne Radiator schließen, in dem raus- und reingehenden Schlauch direkt aneinander koppelst.



> Noch zwei andere Fragen, welche Schlauchlänge würdet ihr planen und welche Wassermenge?
> Case ist ein Fractal Define Mini, Kreislauf wird sein: AGB, Pumpe, Aquaero5, CPU, Graka, externer Mora, und wieder AGB.
> 
> Dachte so an 3m Schlauch um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein und 2-3l für den Kreislauf.


 
Der Mora nimmt gut 1l auf, mit 2l solltest du also hinkommen. Schlauchmenge würde ich mal auf <2 m tippen, zzgl. Verschnitt.


----------



## Brez$$z (6. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bild mach ich wann anders, heute is zu spät. Optisch ist es auch nicht der hit, ich hab den Radi einfach 
nur unter den Stelltisch geschraubt wo der PC draufsteht. Verschlaucht halt mit den VL3N schnellkupplungen von Koolance.
Morgen kommt mal ein bild


so, sorry für das Chaos.... aber ihr kennt das ja wenn man an der Wakü bastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das wird nicht so bleiben, ich werd mir einen anderen Tisch besorgen.
Evt wird es auch nochmal ein anderer Radi, hat ja nicht wirklich was gekostet.
Der durchfluss ist geringer als sonst bei gleicher Pumpen Frequenz. Hab die Kupplungen
natürlich so gemacht das ich den Radi einfach rausnehmen kann


----------



## m4ntic0r (8. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so Bestelllung getätigt 

1x   MO-RA3 420 Pro
2x   MO-RA3 420 Blende Classic Black
1x   MO-RA3 420 Standfuß
18x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PK2
1x   Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light CPU Kühler
+ Tygon R3603 Schlauch 11,2/8 Clear, Anschlussschrauben.. 

Kühler für ne 7970 Matrix wurde gebraucht gekauft
Pumpe Aquastream XT Ultra, sowie Aquaero 5 LT + Wakükühler, Durchflusssensor und Kabelzeugs, Phobya AGB 150 bereits vorhanden.

Fürs Wasser + Schutz gehts dann noch in den Baumarkt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. April 2013)

Na dann, möge die Ruhe beginnen.


----------



## m4ntic0r (8. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Na dann, möge die Ruhe beginnen.


 
Wird erstmal riesen Chaos geben 

Ich hoffe das Aquaero5 LT mit Wakü packt die 18 Lüfter (2 Kanäle a 9 Lüfter) + Pumpe/Druchflusssensor + 2 Gehäuselüfter


----------



## 991jo (8. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit Kühler und gedrosselt sollten die Lüfter schon machbar sein, ich hab 4 PL2 in Betrieb (an einem Anschluss), bei max 5V und die ziehen laut Aquasuite 0,15A. Und offiziel geht ja jeder Anschluss bis 1,65A. Im schlimmsten Fall binde die Aquaero einfach in den Wakü-Kreislauf ein, dann sollte das sicher gehen.


----------



## m4ntic0r (8. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



991jo schrieb:


> Also mit Kühler und gedrosselt sollten die Lüfter schon machbar sein, ich hab 4 PL2 in Betrieb (an einem Anschluss), bei max 5V und die ziehen laut Aquasuite 0,15A. Und offiziel geht ja jeder Anschluss bis 1,65A. Im schlimmsten Fall binde die Aquaero einfach in den Wakü-Kreislauf ein, dann sollte das sicher gehen.



jo der Wakü Kühler sitzt ja schon drauf


----------



## soyus3 (8. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal 2 Fragen und zwar welcher Kühler passt auf die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 ?

Und ist dieser Radiator Aquatuning - NexXxoS Xtreme III 360 Radiator Rev.2 gut?


----------



## Kurry (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



991jo schrieb:


> und gedrosselt sollten die Lüfter schon machbar sein.



Vom Drosseln wird das AE nicht ent- sondern mehr belastet, als wenn die Lüfter auf 100% laufen. Einfach gesagt: Die Energie beim Drosseln wird in Wärme umgewandelt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. April 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Na servus leute  mein PC is jetzt leise.... nur noch die eine HDD surrt vor sich rum weil ich grad was auf der HDD schaffe.
> ebenso tut die Pumpe ein klein wenig surren, aber das ist Mosern auf hohem Niveau  d.h mein billig Radi läuft, aber kein Lüfter läuft mehr



Scythe Himuro hilft bei der Festplatte ^^


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ho,

Ich hab in meinem Obsidian 800D 3 Radis: 420er im Deckel, 140er Hinten und 360er im Boden.
Jetzt frag ich mich gerade wie ich die Lüfter am besten anordne, um die besten Temperaturen zu erziehlen...

Hab mir gedacht oben rein, hinten und unten raus.

Oder kann man das irgendwie besser anordnen?

Evtl. alle rausblasend, oder rein...


----------



## 991jo (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oben rein, unten raus ist doof, dadurch arbeitest du gegen die natürlich aufsteigende, warme Luft.

ich würde es anderst rum machen, unten rein, oben/hinten raus


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das macht natürlich sinn.

Macht das wohl einen großen Temperaturunterschied, wenn man es andersherum macht?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es ganz anders machen. Ich würde oben und unten rein und hinten raus.


----------



## zockerlein (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd alles raus machen---


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo soll dann Frischluft herkommen? Das 800D ist n ziemlich dichter Kasten, da holt man nicht einfach mal irgendwo her Luft, oder?


----------



## zockerlein (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, durch ne öffnung im seitenfenster z.b.?


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd den 360er rein, aber den 420er und den 140er raus.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es ganz anders machen. Ich würde oben und unten rein und hinten raus.



Dann bekommt doch der 140er die komplette wärme von den beiden anderen Radis ab, denke nicht dass das so gut Kühlen wird...



			
				zockerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd alles raus machen---



Geht natürlich auch, so kriegt man nicht soviel Staub in den Rechner 

Hab vorne im gehäuse ja die Klappevom Hotswap ( den ich entfernt habe) die ich öffnen könnte für Frischluft.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann müsste er da erstmal eine reinkloppen.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Wo soll dann Frischluft herkommen? Das 800D ist n ziemlich dichter  Kasten, da holt man nicht einfach mal irgendwo her Luft, oder?



Vorne Klappe auf, hab dann ein Loch von ca 11x15cm


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

was verwendet ihr eigentlich für Anschlüsse? 
Ich hab Bitspower Winkel + silver nickel Anschlüsse vom A-C-Shop.^^

~DocWaikiki


----------



## Sesambrötchen (9. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab Perfect Seal Tüllen, black nickel.

Edit:Bin jetzt aber von all den Antworten zu den Lüftern ein wenig verwirrt...
Jeder würde es iwie anders machen. Das macht warscheinlich dann keinen so großen Untrerschied wie herum die Lüfter montiert sind...


----------



## hendrosch (9. April 2013)

Ich benutze AT Anschlüsse Black Nickel Gerade und 90Grad Winkel


----------



## Brez$$z (9. April 2013)

Nutze auch die Black Nickel von AT,
Und halt die Koolance Kupplungen auch vom A-C shop


----------



## epitr (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
Jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Kühler abmontieren kann?
Befestigung:
http://i.epvpimg.com/0Nreh.png
http://i.epvpimg.com/rUEvh.png


----------



## zockerlein (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst den wohl von der Rückseite durchdrücken... ?


----------



## 991jo (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss der am Ende wieder drauf? Ansonsten den Nippel mit der Feder abzicken. Oder vll mal mit ner Zange leicht auf den Knubbel auf der Unterseite drücken, vll lässt der sich dann so rausmachen, bei vielen alten GPUs die noch Passiv gekühlt werden konnten ist das so gemacht.


----------



## epitr (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte wenn möglich nicht beschädigt werden, falls die Luftkühlung irgendwann mal wieder drauf sollten.
Also "einfach" die Dinger auf der Rückseite eindrücken und dann heraus ziehen?


----------



## zockerlein (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so stell ich mir das vor...
im notfall kannst du ja dann, wenn du die Luftkühlung wieder drauf soll, den pin in längsrichtung vierteln und dann mit etwas aufspreizen


----------



## Tommi1 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe, ich darf hier mal eine Zwischenfrage stellen (will dafür nicht extra ein Thema öffnen).

Ich kauf mir jetzt nach und nach WaKü Teile.

Hab jetzt schon ein Phobya UC-2 LT Kühler und einen Watercool HTF3-X Dual Radiator.

Als nächstes sollen schon mal die Schläuche und Anschlussstücke kommen.

Welchen Schlauch soll ich da nehmen (von der Größe her)?
13/10 oder 16/10? Oder was ganz anderes?

Schlauch soll auf alle Fäle klar sein.


----------



## Zaunei (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 is eigentlich so das beliebteste aktuell.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn einer von diesen, dann 16/10. Die 13/10er knicken ziemlich schnell und ohne ne Menge Winkel wird das Verschlauchen ein Kunststück.  Ansonsten kann man noch zu 11/8er greifen. Ist auch sehr knicksicher, billiger als der 16/10er und wenn viel verschlaucht werden muss, ist es auch nicht so viel Schlauch im System, wie mit 16/10ern.


----------



## zockerlein (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab 13/10 und bin sehr zufrieden damit 
ist einfach geschmackssache...
der 16/10 ist eben starrer


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß eh noch nicht welche Schlauchgröße es wird. Bin immernoch zwischen 11/8, 13/10 und 16/10 am schwanken, weil ich einfach keinen optischen Vergleich finde.


----------



## Agr9550 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 oder aber  wenns nicht ganz so dick sein soll 14,3/9,5mm 

hatte damals nen 13/10 für enge radien kannste den vergessen da die wandung einfach zudünn ist und somit schnell abknickt...

@zocker
16/10 ist dir zustarr ?! was haste du für nen schlauch den pvc


----------



## zockerlein (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht ZU starr, aber durch die höhere Wandstärke sollte er starrer sein...
hatte noch nie einen


----------



## Tommi1 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo... 11/8 wäre auchc ne alternative.

Weiß halt noch nicht, ob Anschlußstücke für 16/10 Schläuche auf den UC-2 LT passen.
Nicht daß ich die nicht einschrauben kann, weil die nicht nebeneinander auf den UC-2 LT passen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie breit ist denn der Lochabstand beim UC.2 LT? Sollte eigentlich passen.


----------



## Tommi1 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Habe den noch nicht hier.


----------



## Agr9550 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zocker stimmt so nicht 16/10 genau wie 19/13 kommt es nur drauf an WELCHEN schlauch du kaufst 

hatte ja mal nen 13/10 und mein 19/13er primochill lässt sich z.b enger/schöner biegen ohne abknicken als der 13er (sieht ausserdem männlicher aus  )

16/10 masterkleer ist nen preiswert guter schlauch

da haste z,b nen bild von nem 19/13,wie man sieht lassen sich auch so 2 grakas miteinander verbinden und der druck auf die grakas ist auch nicht so hoch wie man denkt (solang man nicht den pvc 19/13 nimmt,das ding lässt sich kaum biegen da hilft nur aufkochen kalt werden lassen.)
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2009/special/pius-edelweiss/edelweiss-10.jpg

generell auf der seite findest fast jede schläuchgröße (ausser 13mm,hab zumindest kein 13er gesehn)
MILLION-DOLLAR-PC [MDPC] | the world's most beautiful computer systems


----------



## godfather22 (10. April 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Jo... 11/8 wäre auchc ne alternative.
> 
> Weiß halt noch nicht, ob Anschlußstücke für 16/10 Schläuche auf den UC-2 LT passen.
> Nicht daß ich die nicht einschrauben kann, weil die nicht nebeneinander auf den UC-2 LT passen.



Ich hab 16/10 Schläuche auf meinem UC-2 und das passt... Aber nur knapp.
Ich kann dir gleich mal einen Link zu meinen Anschlüssen schicken (bin mitm Handy on) das sind die ganz normalen von Aquatuning.de


----------



## Agr9550 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls es nicht passt: 

methode 1 das es passt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Verlängerung G1/4 auf G1/4 vernickelt Verlängerung G1/4 auf G1/4 21mm - vernickelt 64036

methode 2: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 45° - drehbar - G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 45° - drehbar - G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome 64197

die verlängerung is toll da rutscht der schlauch nur weiter vor sehen tust se kaum und durch die biegung vom eingang/ausgang (jenachdem wo sie verbaust) haste wieder genug platz ne sicherung zuverwenden (schlauchschelle etc)

bei den 45° winkel reicht ja theoretisch schon eine das du bissle von dem anderen schlauch abstand bekommst


----------



## Tommi1 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich hab 16/10 Schläuche auf meinem UC-2 und das passt... Aber nur knapp.
> Ich kann dir gleich mal einen Link zu meinen Anschlüssen schicken (bin mitm Handy on) das sind die ganz normalen von Aquatuning.de



Wäre super. Danke schon mal.




Agr9550 schrieb:


> Falls es nicht passt:
> 
> methode 1 das es passt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Verlängerung G1/4 auf G1/4 vernickelt Verlängerung G1/4 auf G1/4 21mm - vernickelt 64036
> 
> methode 2: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 45° - drehbar - G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 45° - drehbar - G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome 64197



Danke für die Tips. Werde die Teile mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Casper0011 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab da nochmal ne Frage.
Ist es sinnvoll für seine Wassertemperatur mehrere Temperatursensoren zu besitzen?
Habe derzeit nur einen.
Eigentlich sollte die Wassertemperatur ja in einem geschlosssenen System überall ziemlich gleich sein oder?
Unterschiede sind warscheinlich vor und nach dem Radiator zu messen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, ist nicht sinnvoll.

Die Temp ist in Extremfällen nur wenige Grad unterschiedlich, wenn die diese Unterschiede brennend interessieren, kannst du mehrere Temp Sensoren einsetzen. Vorteile wird das nicht bringen. (wie auch?)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Casper0011 schrieb:


> Unterschiede sind warscheinlich vor und nach dem Radiator zu messen oder irre ich mich da?


 
Das wäre die beste Position, ja.
Aber "sinnvoll" ist das nur für Fachsimpeleien - bei der Systemüberwachung oder zur Steuerung von Lüftern sind diese 1-2 K (in extremen Systemen vielleicht mal 4 K  ) egal.


----------



## StefanStg (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
ich habe mir gestern eine neue Laing DDC-1T gekauft weil meine alte Laing ziemlich laut gepiepst und gebrummt hat. Mit der neuen Pumpe ist das Piebsen weg und das Brummen ist auch weniger beworden. Man hört den PC jetzt kaum noch nur ein leichtes Brummen dringt noch durch(Meckern auf sehr hohen Niveau). Jetzt zu meiner frage: Wenn ich die Laing mit einem Adapter auf 7V drosseln täte, täte die Pumpleisung noch für mein System reichen? Die Pumpe muss das Wasser duch einen CPU Kühler(EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy), Grakakühler(Aquacomputer aquagrafx), Mora3 und zwei Schnellkupplungen(Koolance VL3N) pressen.
Gerade die Schnellkupplungen machen mir Sorgen weil sie ja den Durchfluss doch stark bremsen. Denkt ihr das die Kühleistung noch ausreichen täte?


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Definitiv reicht das.  Der Durchfluss wird sowieso überbewertet.^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, das reicht dicke. Kannst dir dann Sorgen machen, wenn du noch zwei oder drei weitere Moras mit Kupplungen dran hängst.


----------



## StefanStg (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Definitiv reicht das.  Der Durchfluss wird sowieso überbewertet.^^


 
Danke für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich sie morgen mal Drosseln und die Temp beobachten.

Edit:



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ach, das reicht dicke. Kannst dir dann  Sorgen machen, wenn du noch zwei oder drei weitere Moras mit Kupplungen  dran hängst.


 
Auch dir danke für deine Antwort. Ist die Laing DDC so stark?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hat richtig ordentlich Power. Und mit nem kleinen Mod lässt sich die 1T auch zur 1T-Plus modden, dann haste noch mehr Leistung. Ja, die hat Power. Deshalb empfehlen ja auch die Meisten ne Aquastream. Die Laing ist eigentlich schon zu stark und lohnt bei deinem System eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne D5 wäre vielleicht ein teurer Mittelweg. 
Die soll ja auch sehr leise sein.


----------



## StefanStg (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte schon mal eine Aquastream gekauft und eingebaut nur war die irgendwie hat die nicht richtig gepasst bzw ich hätte zuviel umbauen müssen. Die Laing DDC ist kleiner und kompakter da hat man es leichter mit der Unterbringung. Das ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund warum ich eine Laing habe nicht wegen der Pumpleistung. 

Wenn sie wirklich soviel Leistung hat dann werde ich sie morgen mal Drosseln


----------



## Kurry (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit 7Volt Adapter dürfte die Laing eigentlich nicht anlaufen! Hat eine Startspannung von über 8V! 

Zum Thema D5: Meine ist superleise und die kann man per Poti direkt regeln


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das so ist: Silentbox + Shoggy = Leise Laing 

Nur bei der Größe der Silentbox kannste auch gleich wieder zur Aquastream greifen.


----------



## zuppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir einer sagen wie der "normale" Einbau des Kühlers ist? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance CPU-380I Water Block (Intel) Koolance CPU-380I Water Block (Intel) 10449 ich finde nur Bilder wo die Anschlüsse übereinander sind..ist der da jetzt schon um 90 Grad gedreht?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das nicht völlig wurscht? Vllt drehen die Meisten ihn hochkant, weil es einfach nicht gut aussieht, wenn ein Anschluss genau in der Mitte ist und einer links daneben.


----------



## zuppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stren's 2012 CPU Water Block Roundup event.steht auch die Kühlerbezeichnung für "normal" und 90 Grad gedreht wären die Anschlüsse nebeneinander.


----------



## zuppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist: Silentbox + Shoggy = Leise Laing
> 
> Nur bei der Größe der Silentbox kannste auch gleich wieder zur Aquastream greifen.


 
Die kockelt dir da aber weg..null Isolierung, das Ding wird richtig heiss.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher? So weiß können die doch nicht werden, sind doch keine 5W.


----------



## Kurry (11. April 2013)

Nimm den Phobya Deckel der macht's leise! keine Silentbox


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, sollte bei intel egal sein...
aber bei amd gibts ja nur 2 richtungen


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

Noch was schönes bekommen heute =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was hat der dich gekostet?


----------



## Tommi1 (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne zwischenfrage, jetzt wo ich den Radi sehe.

Hab mir ja nen gebrauchten Watercool HTF3-X Duo gekauft.

Natürlich ohne zu überlegen hab ich den verlangten Preis bezahlt.
Nämlich 20 €. War das ev zu viel dafür?
Wie alt er ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

isn Watercool HTSF und hab ihn für nen 10er bekommen


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nutzt du den passiv?
hab einen HTF gefunden, geht der auch?


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

Bisher nutz ich ihn nicht, heute ist er erst angekommen bei mir. Geplant ist Passiv richtig


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das mein ich 
wo is der unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

egal, gekauft


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

Ja kein plan was der unterschied ist 
Kannst ja mal en bil Posten....
Bin noch unterwegs, ämter, Termin machen = Sinnfrei


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach ich, wenn er da is 
kann aber noch etwas dauern...
(und er sieht ziemlich abgefu*** aus )


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo gekauft? ebay? schick ma link


----------



## 991jo (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DEN WOLLT ICH AUCH HABEN! UND ZWAR BEIDE DIES AN DEM ABEND GAB... nur mehr als 15€ inkl waren mir die jeweils nicht wert... werd ich halt warten müssen, bis sich wieder was gutes findet, aber wenn die WaKü für den zweit/LAN-Rechner günstig sein soll, muss ich eben warten.


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf hardwareluxx 
moment, da gabs bilder:
http://cocus.co.ohost.de/Verkauf/IMG_0402.JPG
http://cocus.co.ohost.de/Verkauf/IMG_0405.JPG

hauptsache, er is dicht  
ist aber auch eine blende dabei, also


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

willst auch als Passiv nutzen? dann mach die seiten ab und gut.
Wie und wo ich meinen unterbringe weiß ich auch noch nicht, denke ich mach mir morgen im geschäft
ne halterung und schraub ihn an die wand oder so


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, untern tisch damit 
wieso die Seiten ab?


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

untern tisch geht nischt mehr ^^ da sitzt schon der 60x40cm große Klimakühler 

wegen besserer luft zirkulation? und sieht auch komisch so aus, die stirnseiten sind ja schon weg


----------



## zockerlein (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso, klingt logisch 
vllt. pack ich auch noch noiseblocker dran, dann hab ich keine temp.probleme 
Welche Kopllungen würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Brez$$z (11. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab die Koolance koolance VL3N und bin ganz zufrieden.... nur billiger könnten sie sein


----------



## hotfirefox (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die CPC sind auch sehr gut nur eben aus Kunststoff, was nicht jedem gefällt.


----------



## Tommi1 (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So. Mein UC-2 LT ist heute gekommen.

Der Lochabstand (Eingang / Ausgang) beträgt 23 mm (von je Lochmitte gemessen)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob dann dort ein 16/10 Anschlußstück draufpasst?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überleg: 23mm Lochabstand. Anschlüsse sind 16/10er, also mal mindestens 16mm breit. Dadurch, dass die Wand natürlich breiter ist, sagen wir 18mm breit. Dann brauchen wir ja nur die Hälfte, also 9mm, weil wir ja nur schauen wollen, ob sie sich berühren. Dann haben wir zwei Anschlüsse, also wieder 18mm. 23mm (Lochabstand) - 18mm (1/2 Tüllendurchmesser) = 5mm

Fazit: 5mm Platz zwischen den Anschlüssen.


----------



## Tommi1 (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok....
Danke für die Berechnung.

Da hat halt bei den einen Anschlüssen, die ich mir rausgesucht habe, gestanden, daß sie 23 mm breit sind.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - silber nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - silber nickel 62383


----------



## m4ntic0r (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen, würde gern mal eure Meinung zu meinen Wakü Werten hören. Das ganze System läuft seit gestern, aber ich hätte mir fast einen Tick mehr erwartet. Weiß nicht ob was nicht stimmt oder ich einfach zu viel erwartet habe?

Hab z.B. gerade ne Runde Bioshock Infinite gezockt und dabei stieg die Wassertemperatur auf knapp über 40° bei Lüfterleistung von ~80%

Eckdaten zum System:

Radiator:  Mora3 420 Pro
Lüfter:     18xNoiseblocker PK2
Durchfluss: ~150l

CPU:  2600k@4,7GHz bei ~1,4V
GPU:  7970 Matrix bei 1200/1800 ~ 1,25V

Ich hab mit Vsync gezockt, die Graka war meistens bei 30-40% Last. Ich glaub wenn ich BF3 zocke komme ich auf 50° Wassertemp.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh. Oh. Dann sind die breiter, als ich gedacht hab. Hätte nicht mit mehr als 18-19mm gerechnet.

Edit: Taugt der Noise Blocker eigentlich auch was? Finde das Shoggy wegen dem orange-gelb hässlich.


----------



## godfather22 (12. April 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir gestern eine neue Laing DDC-1T gekauft weil meine alte Laing ziemlich laut gepiepst und gebrummt hat. Mit der neuen Pumpe ist das Piebsen weg und das Brummen ist auch weniger beworden. Man hört den PC jetzt kaum noch nur ein leichtes Brummen dringt noch durch(Meckern auf sehr hohen Niveau). Jetzt zu meiner frage: Wenn ich die Laing mit einem Adapter auf 7V drosseln täte, täte die Pumpleisung noch für mein System reichen? Die Pumpe muss das Wasser duch einen CPU Kühler(EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy), Grakakühler(Aquacomputer aquagrafx), Mora3 und zwei Schnellkupplungen(Koolance VL3N) pressen.
> Gerade die Schnellkupplungen machen mir Sorgen weil sie ja den Durchfluss doch stark bremsen. Denkt ihr das die Kühleistung noch ausreichen täte?



Kleine Frage... wieso drosselst du die nicht einfach übers Mainboard?


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil die meisten Ports an Mainboards sich verabschieden wenn eine Pumpe versucht an zu laufen. Die Ströme bei ner Pumpe sind dann doch etwas größer als die an einem Lüfter.


----------



## m4ntic0r (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Trau michs gar nicht zu sagen, aber ich hab gefailt. Die Lüfter waren beidseitig blasend montiert und haben sich gegenseitig aufgeheizt.
Ein kurzer Test mit einseitig blasenden Lüftern während die 2. Seite einfach auf 0rpm stand war von Ergebnis her schon viel besser.
Gerade noch eine Seite umgebaut auf saugend, so dass ich jetzt Durchzug habe und... Traumwerte was die Temps angeht 
Endlich die Leistung wie ichs mir erhofft hatte.




m4ntic0r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, würde gern mal eure Meinung zu meinen Wakü Werten hören. Das ganze System läuft seit gestern, aber ich hätte mir fast einen Tick mehr erwartet. Weiß nicht ob was nicht stimmt oder ich einfach zu viel erwartet habe?
> 
> Hab z.B. gerade ne Runde Bioshock Infinite gezockt und dabei stieg die Wassertemperatur auf knapp über 40° bei Lüfterleistung von ~80%
> 
> ...


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (12. April 2013)

Hallo community,

Hab ne kurze frage, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

Weiss jemand ob auf eine xfx 7950 black edition dd ein watercool heatkiller 79xx kühler passt?

Konnte nur finden dass sie für eine 7970 passt.


----------



## zockerlein (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hab einen Swiftech Komodo 79xx auf meiner 7950... allerdings hat die eine Standart-PCB...

CoolingConfigurator.com
such da mal deine Karte...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> isn Watercool HTSF und hab ihn für nen 10er bekommen


 
Den htSf gabs eigentlich nur mit komplett geschlossenem Edelstahlgehäuse 




Tommi1 schrieb:


> Mal ne zwischenfrage, jetzt wo ich den Radi sehe.
> 
> Hab mir ja nen gebrauchten Watercool HTF3-X Duo gekauft.
> 
> ...



Qualitativ ist das sicherlich angemessen, wenn du die schöne Verkleidung der -X willst.
Leistungstechnisch bekommst du für knapp über 30 € Lammellenradiatoren, die sogar noch n bissl besser sein könnten, als Neuware.




ALLiNEEDisWEED schrieb:


> Hallo community,
> 
> Hab ne kurze frage, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> ...


 

Normalerweise passt der nicht auf neuere 7950er Designs. Das "xx" bezieht sich auf die erste Charge, als noch alle Hersteller das 7970 Referenz-PCB für die 7950er verwendet haben. Das spätere, 7950-spezifische Referenz-PCB ist inkompatibel, custom-Designs sowieso.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den htSf gabs eigentlich nur mit komplett geschlossenem Edelstahlgehäuse


 
ja wurde vom vorbesitzer entfernt, für meinen zweck eig gut so.


----------



## godfather22 (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil die meisten Ports an Mainboards sich verabschieden wenn eine Pumpe versucht an zu laufen. Die Ströme bei ner Pumpe sind dann doch etwas größer als die an einem Lüfter.


 
Die Laing DDC (die ich auch hab) hat einen Molex-Anschluss und einen "Lüfter"-Anschluss, der nur den PWM-Pin hat. Man kann problemlos die Pumpe übers Board steuern


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2013)

Das ist das Tachosignal, da kann man nur Drehzahl lesen, nicht "schreiben". 
Ich(wie auch zig andere) hab meine Laing komplett auf 3-Pin Lüfter umgebaut. Dann kann man sie an einer ausreichend starken(!) Lüftersteuerung runter regeln.


----------



## godfather22 (12. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist das Tachosignal, da kann man nur Drehzahl lesen, nicht "schreiben".


 
Wirklich? das ist Seltsam weil mir HWMonitor geringere "Drehzahlen" anzeigt, wenn ich sie übers Bios runterregle ist aber bestimmt nur ein Auslesefehler


----------



## Kurry (13. April 2013)

Eine normale DDC hat nur Tachosignal. Eine Swiftech MCP35x hat zusätzlich noch ein PWM Signal und kann gesteuert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Wieder was gelernt  .


----------



## ALLiNEEDisWEED (13. April 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise passt der nicht auf neuere 7950er Designs. Das "xx" bezieht sich auf die erste Charge, als noch alle Hersteller das 7970 Referenz-PCB für die 7950er verwendet haben. Das spätere, 7950-spezifische Referenz-PCB ist inkompatibel, custom-Designs sowieso.



Schade. Gefiel mir am besten.


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so leute, ich brauch etwas unterstützung 
ich habe mir jetzt einen externen passiven Radi besorgt und will den nun mit schnellkupplungen anschließen...
wo sollten die am besten liegen und wie verschlauch ich das ganze?


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wo willst ihn extern hin? logischerweise sollte er wagerecht sein damit die luft von unten nach oben ströhmen kann.
oben und unten sollte auch genug Platz sein, unter den Tisch? an die Wand? aus dem Fenster? 
Wenn du die Kupplungen ins gehäuse schraubst könntest du dir noch einmale "male" und "female" holen um damit 
zur not brücken zu können, also wenn dein rechner mal iwo mitnimmst der Passive daheim bleiben kann


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der radi kommt untern tisch und die Schläuche kommen dann von hinten ins gehäuse rein...
aber wie soll ich das verschlauchen?


----------



## Bene11660 (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich zweier Radiatoren: Besteht zwischen 30 un 45 mm Radiatoren dicke ein großer unterschied?
Es sind diese hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 35272
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm 35265

Ich möchte nämlich einen 240mm Radi in das Lian-Li-PC-V700WX
montieren und mit einem 30mm Radiator könnte ich doch normale 25mm breite Lüfter verwenden oder?


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

beim dickeren hast du schon mal mehr anschlussmöglichkeiten aber auch eine leicht bessere Kühlleistung...


----------



## Bene11660 (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Anschlussmöglichkeiten sind mir nicht soo wichtig, es geht mir hierbei eigentlich nur um die Kühlleistung.
Kann man vielleicht einschätzen wie viel Prozent er ungefähr schlechter ist? 
Ich würde meine 7970 DCII und meinen i5 3570K nämlich gerne mit folgender Wakü kühlen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, leise wird das nicht werden


----------



## Bene11660 (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm naja solange GPU und CPU unter 60 Grad bleiben finde ich das in Ordnung, soo laut dürfte das ja mit
den eLoops auch nicht sein oder? 
Sind ja quasi 360mm Slim und 120normal.


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, 60° sind für mich schon zu viel 
ich bin derzeit bei 35° beim spielen


----------



## Bene11660 (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> naja, 60° sind für mich schon zu viel
> ich bin derzeit bei 35° beim spielen


Mit meinem alten 560mm hatte ich auch so wenig  Allerdings ist es immer noch kühler als ne LuKü
und deutlich leiser.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Zockerlein: Ich würde den externen vor dem Internen Radi setzen, einfach den schlauch wo an den Radi geht abziehen 
und eine Kupplung drauf (z.b Male) und die ans gehäuse schrauben. Dann Female auch ans gehäuse und von dort in den Internen Radi.
Dann brauchst du nur noch Externen radi und die Kupplungen drann und fertig, wenn du dir dann noch ein kleines stück schlauch mit 
Female auf Male machst, kannst du den externen abziehen und die "brücke" draufstecken und zack ist dein PC wieder einigermaßen Portabel


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

???
ich weiß leider nicht, wie du das meinst...
Das mit der Brücke war eh geplant, aber wohin damit?


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was verstehst du nicht? also den Externen vor den Internen schalten. 
also den eingangsschlauch vom internen Radi ab und eine Kupplung drauf.
dann auf den offenen eingang vom Radi auch ein schlauch + Kupplung drauf.

beide Kupplungen ans gehäuse machen, dann wäre alles intern schon mal fertig.

Dann an den Externen schlauch und Kupplung und du wärst startbereit. 
Wenn du diese Brücke willst, damit du auch ohne den externen laufen lassen kannst,
brauchst du ein stück schlauch und wieder 2 kupplungen, damit du den externen abziehen kannst
und die 2 Kupplungs enden die im gehäuse stecken, verbinden kannst


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aah 
so?


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja das bild und die verwirrenden striche =D aber ich glaube zu meinen das es richtig so ist


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, roter kreis: Pumpe
dann zur cpu
dann zur gpu
dann nach hinten zur1. Kupplung
dann von der 1. Kupplung hinten zum 1. internen Radi


----------



## Kurry (13. April 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht einschätzen wie viel Prozent er ungefähr schlechter ist?l



Gar nicht. Der Slim ist bis 800RPM besser, erst dann wird der 45minimal besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> so leute, ich brauch etwas unterstützung
> ich habe mir jetzt einen externen passiven Radi besorgt und will den nun mit schnellkupplungen anschließen...
> wo sollten die am besten liegen und wie verschlauch ich das ganze?


 
Mir ist ehrlich nicht ganz klar, was du da wie in der Front verschlaucht hast (der AGB ist unten, es führen min. 4 Schläuch in/aus aus den 5,25" Schächten ), aber es würde sich anbieten, die Reihenfolge von CPU und GPU zu ändern, so dass es dann CPU->GPU->raus geht, zurückkommend dann direkt in den internen Radiator. Die Kupplungen einfach lose extern im Schlauch haben, so dass du den Kreislauf auch ohne externen Radiator schließen kannst, so dass das System beim Basteln oder auf LANs auch nur mit dem internen betrieben werden kann. Dadurch, dass der interne nach dem externen kommt, wäre das bei Lüftersteuerung sogar mit dem gleichen Profil möglich - der externe Radi arbeitet im normalen Betrieb als Vorkühler (der so gut ist, dass der interne meist nicht gebraucht wird). Fehlt er, bringt der Interne, der sonst nur aushilfsweise einspringt, das Wasser halt im Alleingang auf Temperatur.


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

Ja stimmt, ist leider etwas chaotisch und wird sich beim nächsten umbau auf jeden fall ändern ^^
meinst du nicht, du überschätzt einen passiven 360er radi? Allein wird der bei gpu und cpu nicht ausreichen...

uuuuund noch eine Frage:
was haltet ihr von dem set?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 Schott Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 Schott 65092
ist wenigstens nicht so sau teuer ^^


----------



## Kurry (13. April 2013)

Gar nichts. Sieht ******** aus, bremst den Durchfluss und beim Trennen kommen ein paar mehr Tropfen mit raus.


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klingt als hättest du schon Erfahrungen gemacht 
also nicht...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (ID 3/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL2 Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (ID 3/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL2 65135
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (ID 3/8") Stecker (High Flow) inkl. Schottverschraubung - VL2 Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (ID 3/8") Stecker (High Flow) inkl. Schottverschraubung - VL2 6

sind die besser?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das gelesen hab, kommt bei den Phobyas nicht ein einziger Tropfen raus. Was ich aber auch gelesen habe, zockerlein, Kurry, dass die tatsächlich richtig derbe den Durchfluss hindern. Da können aus 150L auch mal schnell 80-90 werden.


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind die, die ich oben gepostet hab besser?
hab auch keinen Geldscheißer ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Koolance-Dinger sind Top. Was Besseres bekommst du nicht. Allerdings auch nicht billig. Als Alternative kannst du auch die CPC nehmen, sind halt nur aus Plastik.


----------



## Kurry (13. April 2013)

Kein einziger Tropfen ist Quatsch. Es kommen immer 1-2 raus, auch bei den besten.

Was ich so gelesen habe, sind die QD3, genialer Mechanismus, die besten. Danach kommen die VL3N. Von CPC sind die Metallkupplungen noch gut.

Von allen anderen würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen. Geiz ist hier eben nicht "geil". Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## zockerlein (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich fühl mich langsam echt doof 
welche 2 Schnellverschlüsse brauch ich bei 13/10er Schlauch ._.
von den VL3N am besten und gerade


----------



## VJoe2max (13. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Koolance VL3N und QD3 wird tatsächlich kein Tropfen frei. Maximal sind die Oberflächen etwas feucht nach dem Entkuppeln .
Die Q3D haben Vorteile bei der Dichtung, aber auch die VL3N sind sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben, ich hab die VL3N und da kommt tatsächlich kein tropfen raus! Die nachfolver werden nicht schlechter sein.

Klar für zwei schläuche un brücke bist einiges an geld lose


----------



## StefanStg (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch die VL3N und da kommt kein Tropfen raus wenn ich sie auseinander nehme. Habe ich erst wieder am Dienstag gesehen wo ich meine Pumpe gewechselt habe und den Mora3 abgeschlossen habe. Sind klasse Schnellkupplungen


----------



## zockerlein (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wie siehts mit der kühlleistung eines 360er im passivem betrieb aus? 
das wird doch nie reichen, um den pc komplett zu kühlen, oder?


----------



## Kurry (14. April 2013)

Wenn du von einem herkömmlichen Radiator der in den meisten Waküs eingesetzt wird redest, auf keinen Fall. Diese sind dafür nicht ausgelegt und bereits ein kleiner Lufthauch steigert die Leistung enorm. Warum auch immer passiv?! 500rpm mit vernümpftigen Lüftern hört man nicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Passiv alles zu kühlen wird schwer, ich hab hier mittlerweile so viel Radi fläche (zwei 200x400er Radis, nen Klimakühler ca. 550 auf 450mm und ein 360er)
aber nach 25 min spielen gehn die Temps in einen bereich wo ich abbrechen muss. Klar macht mein rechner einiges mehr an Wärme aber trozdem kannst du net mal 
mit der doppelten fläche stundenlang zocken


----------



## zockerlein (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> vernümpftigen


 
ja, ich denk, ich werd irgendwelche langsam drehenden dranmachen, ich dachtes mir bloß deswegen:



> der externe Radi arbeitet im normalen Betrieb als Vorkühler (der so gut ist, dass der interne meist nicht gebraucht wird). Fehlt er, bringt der Interne, der sonst nur aushilfsweise einspringt, das Wasser halt im Alleingang auf Temperatur.


----------



## Tommi1 (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal ne Frage:

Wie verschlauche ich ein Only CPU System am besten?

Pumpe > CPU > Radi > AGB > Pumpe
oder
Pumpe > Radi > CPU > AGB > Pumpe


Und ich bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich einen 5,25" Front AGB nehme oder einen Röhren AGB.

Wenn Röhren AGB, dann müsste ich diesen hinten anbauen, wo der Lüfter die Luft von innen nach aussen ausbläst.
Und da würde dann der AGB im Luftstrom hängen. Kann man das so machen, oder ist das nicht ratsam?


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Letztendlich wäre es egal, ich würde aber zur ersten Variante gehen! 
wenn du das warme Wasser in den AGB gibst kann es sein das der AGB beschlägt.
Kühlleistung macht kein unterschied, zum Thema Röhre oder Schacht, ich würde nur noch Röhre nehmen 
wenn der Platz es zu lässt. Der Schacht lässt sich nicht immer so gut befüllen.


----------



## StefanStg (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Und ich bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich einen 5,25" Front AGB nehme oder einen Röhren AGB.
> 
> Wenn Röhren AGB, dann müsste ich diesen hinten anbauen, wo der Lüfter die Luft von innen nach aussen ausbläst.
> Und da würde dann der AGB im Luftstrom hängen. Kann man das so machen, oder ist das nicht ratsam?


 
Ob Röhre oder 5,25" AGB ist so eine Sache. Bei meiner ersten Wakü hatte ich einen Röhren AGB und bin damit garnicht zurecht gekommen. Das Einfüllen war immer so blöd. Jetzt habe ich einen 5,25" AGb und bin damit zufieden außerdem nimmt er weniger Platz in anspruch. Aber wie Bre$$z schon sagt hat der 5,25" AGB auch Nachteile. Das befüllen finde ich besser nur wenn man das Wasser ablässt bleibt immer was drinnen und man muss den ganzen PC anheben damit das Wasser rausgeht.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja und je nach Case und was du sonst noch in den Schächten hast kannst du auch probleme mit dem befüllen haben,
zu mal es auch von hersteller zu hersteller unterschiedliche lösungen gibt


----------



## StefanStg (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann natürlich sein. Wenn deine 5,25" Schächte belegt sind dann bekommt man Schwiegigkeiten mit dem befüllen. Bei meinen Shinobi XL habe ich die ersten beiden 5,25" Schächte belegt und im untersten habe ich den AGB.

Mal was anderes. Wieviel C° hat bei dir das köpfen gebracht?


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den obersten schacht und den untersten belegt, der AGB ist im zweiten von unten.
befüllen geht also noch, oberen beiden blenden raus, verschraubung rein und los gehts. (hab auch das shinoby XL)

bei mir hat es 15-18°C gebracht, ich hab die Gelid Extreme drauf. Mit der Liquid geschichte würde evt noch ein paar °C rausspringen.
aber mir langt es erstmal wie es ist  kann ja jeder zeit wechseln, da ich den HS nicht mehr fest silikoniert habe sondern nur an zwei 
ecken "fixiert" habe


----------



## Tommi1 (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab im obersten Schacht die Lüftersteuerung und darunter das DVD Laufwerk.

Den Front AGB würde dann im dritten Schacht sitzen oder halt im zweiten, wenn ich das DVD Laufwerk runtersetzte.

Wie gesagt, könnte auch einen Röhren AGB nehmen. Der ürde dann halt nur hinten (ausserhalb vom Gehäuse) im Luftstrom des ausblasenden Lüfters liegen / hängen.

Für das befüllen und entleeren wäre das wohl praktischer, da beim entleeren der AGB ausserhalb vom Gehäuse wäre, oder?


Der 5,25 AGB wäre auf alle Fälle einer von XSPC und der Röhren von Phobya mit Anschlussmöglichkeiten unten und an der Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> meinst du nicht, du überschätzt einen passiven 360er radi? Allein wird der bei gpu und cpu nicht ausreichen...


 
Unter Last garantiert nicht. Aber im Vergleich zur idle-Leistung könnte er schon einen spürbaren Unterschied machen.
Davon abgesehen habe ich hier ehrlich gesagt keinen Überblick, wer gerade wieviel Radiator wo montieren würde, sondern gehe pauschal davon aus, dass man sich vor der Frage nach dem "Wie" Gedanken über das "Wieviel macht  überhaupt Sinn?" gemacht hat


----------



## StefanStg (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich hab den obersten schacht und den untersten belegt, der AGB ist im zweiten von unten.
> befüllen geht also noch, oberen beiden blenden raus, verschraubung rein und los gehts. (hab auch das shinoby XL)
> 
> bei mir hat es 15-18°C gebracht, ich hab die Gelid Extreme drauf. Mit der Liquid geschichte würde evt noch ein paar °C rausspringen.
> ...


 
Da wird es natürlich knapp mit der Befüllung. Und wenn du die Belegung tauscht? Also das DVD Laufwerk und Lüftersteuerung in den obersten beiden Schächten verschiebst und die AGB ins untere so wie ich es habe. Dann geht es ziemlich gut mit dem Befüllen.

15-18°C das ist ja mal ein gewaltiger unterschied. Da überlege ich ja fast es auch zu machen


----------



## zockerlein (14. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das "ob" ist nicht de frage... 45° nach stunden unter vollladt und maximaler lüfterdrehzahl.. das ist nicht gerade schön


----------



## Wolli (16. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin. bräuchte mal ein paar meinungen.

meint ihr ein 240er und ein 280er (zur not auch noch zusätzlich ein 140er) reichen aus für einen i7 920 OC + 7970 OC bei ca 800-1000rpm? (zz habe ich nur den 280er cpu only laufen bei 900rpm)


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Faustformel sind das so 450W Abwärme. Klappen tuts, aber nicht leise.


----------



## Tequilaomega (16. April 2013)

*Problem mit Heatkiller 3 auf Sapphire 7970 Dual-X*

Hallo, 

Brauche dringen mal eure Hilfe! 

hab gestern meine Grafikkarte das erste mal unter Wasser gesetzt und lief eigentlich auf an hieb gut. Montage war kein Problem. Genau nach Anleitung.

Karte ist die Sapphire 7970 Dual-X non GHZ, Kühler Watercool Heatkiller X3, Karte ist im Referenz Design, Kühler auch.  

Heute das System das erste mal gestartet ca. 2 Stunden damit gearbeitet, gleich mal alle Temperaturen gecheckt Graka 30°C der Bulli 27°C alles OK. Da im ersten Test nur ein 360er Radi im Kreislauf war. Hab dann bisschen mit dem Aquasuite 2013 rumprobiert. Wasser Temperatur laut Fühler zwischen 28~30° gependelt. Je nachdem wie die Lüfter liefen. Fand ich alles OK, Durchfluss zeigt 370L an hoffe das ichs richtig eingestellt hab. Aber mit der Laing DDC-1T sollte das machbar sein. 

Zum Problem nach den 2 Stunden arbeiten am PC, also eigtlentlich nur Surfen und bisschen mit der Aquasuite probieren musste ich mal ne Stunde weg lies aber den PC laufen.
Die Überraschung  als ich zurück kam waren alle 3 Monitore Weiß. Naja dachte ich mir ok Neustart, wäre ja nicht das erste mal das die Karte etwas rum zickt. Doch das System Bootet nicht und das Status-LED vom Mainboard leider immer beim VGA hängen also eindeutig Grafikkarten Problem.

Karte auf Wassertropfen gecheckt, Anschlüsse gecheckt. Hab ich gestern beim füllen schon zig mal geprüft. Heute vor den ersten mal in Betrieb nehmen nochmal gecheckt. Alles fest, alles trocken. 

Zum erwähnen ist noch das ich die Karte gestern nachdem ich den Kühler montiert habe, kurz in das System eingebaut und gestartet um zusehen ob sie läuft. Also nur gerade soweit das ein Signal auf die TFT kommt. Danach sofort wieder abgeschaltet. Da sollte es zu keinen Temperatur Problemen bzw Überhitzung gekommen sein. Nachdem Sie häute lief dürfte hier nichts passiert sein. 

Karte jetzt zig mal auf irgendwelche Flecken überprüft, nichts. Andere Slot getestet auch kein Ergebnis. Die Schrauben von Kühler etwas gelockert, vl einfach zuviel Anpressdruck. Falls es sich hier gleich wie mit den CPU verhält. Die Vermutung das die Karte durch den Kühler etwas verzogen wurde da der Originale recht locker sitzt. Half alles nichts. Nächste Schritt Kühler runter und die WLP überprüft nichts auffälliges gesehen (gleichmässig verteilt eindeutiger Abdruck des Kühler) die Wärmeleitpads blieb ca. de hälfte auf den RAM kleben die hälfte am Kühler aber in Unregelmäßigen Abständen. Also die sollten dadurch auch alle Kontakt gehabt haben. Auf den Pads für Spawa waren auch schön die Abdrücke zu erkennen lagen auch ganz auf. Dieser einzelne Chip am Rand wurde auch nicht vergessen, sah auch gut aus. 

Dann alles nochmal gesäubert, WLP neu drauf Original Kühler rauf. Rein ins System und es Bootet. Wakü für CPU leicht gefüllt. Dann kurz über den Board Selbsttest gebootet geschaut ob auch ein Bild kommt und ja! läuft. Das ganze Sofort wieder abgeschalten. 

Jetzt sitze ich hier Ratlos... 

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen, Wasserkühler nochmal montieren ? 

Was mir aufgefallen ist das, die Wärmeleitpad also die Original wesentlich dicker als die von Watercool mit gelieferten ausfallen. BTW fällt mir ein auch die Schutzfolien der WLP hab ich alle entfernt und doppelt gecheckt. 

Kennt jemand von euch vl. ein ähnliches Problem oder sollt ich auch die WLP vom Original Kühler nehmen?


EDIT 1: Gerade im Netz gefunden das es evtl. zu ner PCB biegung gekommen ist im hinteren Bereich zu den DVI-Anschluss. Werde den Wasserkühler auf der Unterseite mal so gut es geht mit Isoband-Abtapen.

EDIT 2: Karte nochmal demontiert, nochmal genau auf Wasser oder sonstiges überprüft, nichts  also den Wasserkühler gereinigt Wäremeleitpads angebracht, dann die Unterseite abgeklebt mit Isoband. Alle Stellen was in Kontakt kommen könnten. Speziell die Kondis neben den Spawa könnten evtl mit der Abdeckung des Kühlers in Berührung kommen leider kann man das überhaupt nicht einsehen. Hab dort den Kühler komplett abgeklebt. 

Fertig montiert die Abstände zwischen Kühler und Bauteile nochmal überprüft nichts wirklich was mir aufgefallen wäre. Jetzt läuft alles soweit, Temperaturen sind OK. Mal testen wie lange es diesmal läuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kondensatoren dürfen ruhig Kontakt mit umgebenen Bauteilen haben - solange man nicht gerade bei SMD-Kondis die Kontakte überbrückt, ist das wurscht. Ne Ursache fällt mir aber auch nicht ein, wenn das PCB gerade war. Die unterschiedliche Dicke von Wärmeleitpads ist normal - die müssen schließlich zum Kühler passen und der ist ein anderer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin. reicht mein 360er xt45 aus, wenn ich meine grafikkarte mit einbinde? momentan kühlt der nur eine a10-5800k. gpu ist hd7850.


----------



## winner961 (17. April 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> moin. reicht mein 360er xt45 aus, wenn ich meine grafikkarte mit einbinde? momentan kühlt der nur eine a10-5800k. gpu ist hd7850.



Kommt auf deine wunschtemperaturen an ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

last temp sollte nicht über 50° gehen. für beide komponenten im kreislauf. aktuell hab ich unter last (ddc 1T fest auf 7V, lüfter auf 5V) temps von knapp über 40°


----------



## winner961 (17. April 2013)

Also ich denke das könnte möglich sein muss aber nicht einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur ein 360er? Und dann CPU + GPU? Das wird ziemlich eng. 50° für CPU + GPU ist unschaffbar. Generell packst du beide Kompnenten nur mit richtig viel Fanspeed. Ich würde noch einen 360er mit einbinden, dann klappt es.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also mit einem UT oder MONSTA 360er könnte das wohl schon eher was werden.. 
ich hab eh bereits einen gehäusewechsel geplant, da muss ich nicht ganz so viel modden


----------



## zockerlein (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komm mit 2x240 slim bei einem phenom 2 x6 und einer 7950 auf 38°, also wieso nicht einem 360er und einer 7850 auf 50°


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt jetzt?


----------



## TSchaK (17. April 2013)

Du meinst doch Wassertemp. Oder?


----------



## zockerlein (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö 
das zeigt mir zumindest der Afterburner an und die GraKa is undervoltet 
Aber die läuft nicht auf Volllast, da ich immer VSync an hab


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemperatur klinge da realistisch. Aber 38° kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Sicher, dass deine Sensoren noch brauchbar sensorieren () ?


----------



## TSchaK (17. April 2013)

Und die Temp im idle?
Was ist die waseertemp?
Wie warm wird es bei afterburner?


----------



## zockerlein (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hoff ich doch schwer 
die Karte läuft mit 0,08 V weniger, als sie sollte und im Keller ist es Arschkalt... also denk ich geht das in Ordnung


----------



## TSchaK (17. April 2013)

Würde mich trotzdem die andere Temperaturen interessieren


----------



## zockerlein (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche alles?
meine CPU liest (wie alle Phenoms) falsch aus und Wassertemp kann ich nicht messen


----------



## zockerlein (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so, ein Bild:


----------



## Brez$$z (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja kein plan wie lang du gespielt hast, zumal ja Metro nicht soooooo vordernd ist.
Aber: (ja ein aber xD) die Graka auf 38°C halten ist ein Kinderspiel.... meine beiden 7970 @ 1,2Ghz lassen sich 
auf unter 40°C halten wenn man dies möchte


----------



## zockerlein (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eben, das mein ich 
niedrige Temperaturen sind kein Hexenwerk, also sollte er auch 50° hinbekommen 

wie viel fläche hast du?


----------



## Brez$$z (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich hab viel^^ aber ich schaffe auch mit weniger gleiche temps.
atm hab ich 2 mal 200x400er von Phobya und nen Klimakühler (ca 550x450) 
aber auch mit nur den Phobya radis und minimalster drehzahl was nur geht an den Lüftern geht das.

System siehst ja in der sig


----------



## zockerlein (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso, stimmt 
passt... ich denke, die 50° gehen auch so...


----------



## illousion (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soo hab ma ne frage 
Zum totalen verstummen einer eheim 1046 
Ich habe vor die in einen gedämmten AGB zu hängen 
Hat jemand so was schonmal gesehn (es geht mir ums aufhängen zur befestigung die quasi keine Schwingungen überträgt) oder es selbst ausprobiert? oder gibt es etwas bestimmtes was dagegen spricht?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich werds ja sehen, sobald ich die notwenidige hardware habe, um die graka umzurüsten.


----------



## Tequilaomega (18. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt nach 1 Tag ohne Probleme mit der Grafikkarte, kann es entweder an einen Montage Fehler oder eventuell einen Kontakt mit irgendeinen Bauteil gelegen hat. 

Eher der Montage Fehler.  Dabei hab ich so genau gearbeitet.  Habe nach langer Suche im Netz nur festgestellt das es zwar noch andere mit leichten Problemen bei der Sapphire Dual-X gibt. Diese aber andere Kühler verwenden. Wo zum Beispiel der Kontakt zu den RAM recht schlecht war oder der Kühler bei der GPU nicht ganz aufgelegen ist. Die Vermutung lag darin das die Karte nicht ganz genau im Referenz Design liegt und durch Kontakt zu Sapphire auch kein genaues Statement abgegeben wurde. What ever...

Jetzt läuft es erstmal. Nun noch eine Backplate bestellen die gefällt und dann probier ich nochmal ohne die Isolation am Kühler.


----------



## Tommi1 (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So... 
Morgen kommen die WaKü Teile, die noch gefehlt haben, und dann werden sie auch gleich eingebaut.
Das System ist ein CPU-Only.
Wird später ev. noch ausgebaut oder Teile ausgetauscht, wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin.

Ist zwar nix besonderes, aber am Anfang zum üben müsste es gehen.

Teile, die ich als gebraucht gekauft habe:

- CPU Backplate: Universal Backplate von AT
- CPU-Kühler: Phobya UC-2LT (von AT als nur einmal verbaut deklariert)
- AGB: XSPC Single 5,25" Acrylic (gebraucht aus dem Forum)
- Radiator: Watercool HFT3-X Dual (von Ebay)

Neuteile (von AT):

- Anschluß: 8 x  13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - silber vernickelt
- Schlauch: 3 Meter Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar
- Pumpe: Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump
- Kühlflüssigkeit: Aquatuning AT-Protect-UV-red 1000ml

Und noch ein paar Kleinteile wie ATX Überbrückungsstecker, Spritzflasche 500 ml, Schlauchabschneider und Phobya Lüfter Befestigungsset M4 x 30

Gesamtkosten: knapp 157 €

Ich denke doch, daß man damit anfangen kann.

Damit steige ich, zwar ganz langsam und ganz klein, in die Welt der richtigen WaKüs ein.


----------



## 991jo (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann mal viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## DrWaikiki (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willkomen in der Welt der WaKü'ler.


----------



## Tommi1 (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke.

Hab aber seit eben gerade bedenken.

Hatte ja den Artikel und das Video von PCGH gesehen und dachte die hätten auch nen 13/10 Schlauch benutzt (da war ich 100%ig überzeugt).
Deswegen hab ich auch die 13/10er genommen.
Jetzt hab ich mir die Liste beim Artikel angeschaut und da steht 16/10....

Gut, ich hab jetzt keine großen Ecken zu legen....
Vielleicht klappt es ja...


Bin dann auch mal gespannt, was für Temps ich mit dieser Konfig erreiche und wie Laut das System dann ist.
Hoffe mal, daß alles klappt.


----------



## DrWaikiki (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10 ist schon in Ordnung. So saumäßig schlecht ist der auch nicht. Aber 16/10 von z.B. Primochill ist ein ganzes Stück knickstabiler.


----------



## Tommi1 (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir werden es sehen.

Schau mich schon mal nach 16/10er Anschlüssen und Schlauch um, falls der 13/10 doch knicken sollte und ich irgendwie Wasser ablassen muss.


----------



## zockerlein (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mit meinem 13/10er keine Probleme 

und hier noch ein Bilder für breeze


----------



## Brez$$z (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem 13/10er keine Probleme
> 
> und hier noch ein Bilder für breeze


 
hab sie schon vor stunden im Bilder Thread gesehn  ist das schon die "endlösung" oder wird daran noch gearbeitet?


----------



## zockerlein (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, das is erst mal gut so, muss nur noch schaun, wie ich die Lüfter verkabel und ob ich noch einen 3. reinmach 
ich warte aber eh noch auf die bestellung von AT...
was heißt bei denen "in WW importiert" ?


----------



## Tommi1 (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ins System aufgenommen (WW = Warenwirtschaft)


----------



## zockerlein (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aha? 
eig. is es schon überwiesen, aber naja...


----------



## Tommi1 (19. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wann haste bestellt, wann überwiesen, per PayPal oder Bank?

Hab am 18. abends bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt. Am 19. ist die Zahlung eingegangen (also heute morgen) und dann wurde es versendet.
Morgen kommt dann das Paket.

Wenn Du es heute bestellt und per BanK überwiesen hast (ev. sogar nach 12 Uhr), dann wird die Bank das eh erst am Montag bearbeiten.


----------



## zockerlein (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

am 17. bestelt und am 18. überwiesen per Überweisung... 
heut steht immer noch das selbe da ^^


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, kommt auch drauf an, um welche Zeit du am 18. überwiesen hast.

Wenns Nachmittags war, wird es meist erst am Folgetag bearbeitet, daß heißt dann bei Dir Freitag.

Dann musst Du ca. 3 Werktage rechnen (ohne Samstag als Werktag) bis die Kohle beim Empfänger Gutgeschrieben wird.


----------



## zockerlein (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mal bei meiner letzten Bestellung geschut, da siehts auch so aus:


> 24.02.2013	Offen
> 25.02.2013	In WW importiert
> 28.02.2013	wird gepackt
> 28.02.2013	Vorkasse eingegangen
> ...


also kein Grund zu vezweifeln


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles Gut.

Hab meine inzwischen verbaut.
Läuft bis jetzt alles gut.
Die Temps sind bis jetzt gut: 29C° bei 22 C° Zimmertemperatur nach 10 Minuten Idle. Belastung hab ich noch nicht gemacht.

Nur die Pumpe hört man etwas brummen, wenn das Gehäuse geschlossen ist.

Denke mal da brauche ich noch ne Anständige entkoplung. Die steht ja jetzt auf dem mitgelieferten Klebepad.

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich nachher noch ein paar Bilder hier rein setzten.


----------



## zockerlein (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es ist gewünscht


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. Hier sind sie...
Aber nicht zu Hart zu mir sein. Ist mein erstes Werk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe läuft mit 2130 U/min völlig ruhig, wenn man sie gut entkoppelt.

Bräuchte nur nochmal ne richtige gute Entkopplung.
Hab die Pumpe aktuell aud einem Jüchenschwamm stehen und man hört nichts mehr von ihr.

Wie heißen denn diese Sandwich Teile und wo bekommt man die?


Und mit meinem DVD Brenner muss ich mir auch noch was einfallen lassen. 
Der musste raus, damit ich über dem AGB ein Platz freihabe zum befüllen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das nennt sich Shoggy Sandwich. 

PS: Ich hab die Gleiche Pumpe und die läuft auch bei ~1800rpm (55%) noch super an und schafft in meinem Kreislauf auch genügen Durchfluss.
Zur Sicherheit lass ich sie aber auf 60% (1850rpm) und Anlaufen @70% (2000rpm).

Entkoppelt hab ich sie auch nur mit etwas Schaumstoff. Meine HDD ist sowieso lauter. 
(Ein Shoggy Sandwich ist auch nichts anderes als 3 Schichten Schaumstoff.)


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau Shoggy...
Hab eben mal eins bei Amazon bestellt.
Ist ja egal, ob der den Markennamen Aquatuning oder ModMyMachine trägt, oder?
Sieht beides gleich aus und hat den selben Lieferumfang.


----------



## 991jo (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Prinzip ist das gleiche, von daher, egal, ein Shoggy tut seinen Job


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar. Danke.

Am Dienstag soll er ja kommen.

Dann kann ich wenigstens den Haushaltsschwamm rausnehmen.

Aber eins muss ich schon sagen:

Der Lautstärkevergleich von einer Kpamkt WaKü zu einer normalen (wenn ich meine jetzt so nennen darf) ist schon sehr gut.
Jetzt weiß ich, daß ich die Pumpe der Kompakt WaKü doch gehört habe.
Jetzt hör ich wirklich nur noch die Lüfter.


----------



## Kurry (20. April 2013)

Dann haste die falschen Lüfter oder nicht richtig geregelt.


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja. Hör sie ja auch nur ein wenig. Die laufen bei mir mit 920 U/min.

Aber mal was anderes zum Thema Temps:

Hatte bei der Corsair bei 22 Grad Zimmertemp um die 31/32 C° und bei der jetzigen Wakü ist es genauso (gut, etwa 1 Grad besser).

Ist das normal?

Hatte mit so ca. Temps mit unter 30 Grad gerechnet.

Oder geht da einfach nicht mehr mit den 240er Radi?


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. April 2013)

Erstens Radi zu klein ^^ (also für niedrigeres Delta T) und ich nehme an du meinst Idle temps. (Die sind sowieso wertlos) 

Zu deiner Wakü ^^, Rosa Schlauch ist Geschmacksache. *fg*

Die Verschlauchung an sich ist ok, könnte aber noch etwas direkter sein. (Evtl ein paar mehr Winkel)

Ansonsten Güte Arbeit für so eine Budget Wakü. ^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. April 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Naja. Hör sie ja auch nur ein wenig. Die laufen bei mir mit 920 U/min.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes zum Thema Temps:
> 
> ...



Meine laufen nie mit mehr als 900rpm, (eingestelltes Limit) selbst unter Volllast bleiben sie aber deutlich darunter. :p
Hab auch bloß nen 420er.


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep. Meinte im Idle.

Also Ok. Dann dürfte das passen. Nen 360er Radi bekomme ich ev. von der Tiefe hin (also zwischen Wand und Gehäuse hinten).
Der 360er würde dann ca. 10 cm über den Rand des Gehäuses stehen und das wird dann ziemlich knapp mit der Wand.

Mit Winkeln hätte ich auch arbeiten können (dort sind ja jetzt gar keine drin. Beim zusammenbau hätte ich mir den einen oder anderen gewünscht.
Hab das aber auch, muss ich zugeben, ohne vorherige Planung gemacht, was wo hin soll.

Der Schlauch an sich ist nicht rosa. Ist eher die Flüssigkeit.
Ist nach Angaben UV-Rot. Das das ganze aber dann im System rosa wird (bzw. auch schon in der Flasche rosa aussieht), wusste ich bei der Bestellung nicht.
Muss irgendwann nochmal Wasser ablassen und richtiges rot (oder grün) einfüllen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

hab mal ne Frage und zwar, lohnt es sich Push-Pull zu betreiben? Was denkt ihr zu dem Thema?
Hab bei meinem 240er schon 2 Gentle Typhoons drauf. Lohnen sich da noch 2 eLoops.


----------



## 991jo (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Idle-Temps auf so unter 30° C finde ich etwas viel verlangt. Das sind 8K Unterschied zur Luft. Dazu kommt, dass die Temperatursensoren eigentlich nur für die Temperatur, bei der sich die CPU abschalten soll kalibriert. Und Idle-Temps sind, solange sie nicht zu hoch sind doch völlig egal...


----------



## Tommi1 (20. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es sollte, wenn dann, 4 mal die gleichen Lüfter verwendet werden.

Ich habe es bei der Corsair so gehabt und habe es auch jetzt im PP Betrieb.

Bei der Corsair hat es ca. 1-2 Grad gebracht.


----------



## zockerlein (22. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, 
ich frag jetz mal nach 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya TPC 4x Fan- or Pump-Controller 30Watt each Channel - Single Bay 5,25" Phobya TPC 4x Fan- or Pump-Controller 30Watt each Channel - Single Bay 5,25" 70222
was zum Geyer stell ich mit diesen Temp.Fühlern an? direkt an die GPU oder so klemmen geht ja schlecht und ins Wasser kann man die auch schlecht hängen... was mach ich damit??


----------



## Brez$$z (22. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meines erachtens nach sind die unnütz. kannst ja einen zwischen die Festplatten legen und so.
Aber verlässlich ist das ganze überhaupt nicht. Ist mehr eine art "selbstbefriedigung" 
ach und ja, es macht Chaos im Case


----------



## zockerlein (22. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oh jeay, dafür lohnt sich so eine Anschaffung


----------



## Brez$$z (22. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hatte mal die sentry lxe geschenkt bekommen, nur Chaos im System.
1000 Kabel, teils viel viel zu kurz zum verlegen und bringt ja eh nix "oh die Luft vorne im Case ist 1°C kühler als hinten" 
ging dann auch schnell wieder zurück (hauptgrund Lüftersteuerung minimum war 40% und Touch lies sich so lala bedienen)


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

fehlt irgendwie, ein kleines loch für temp-fühler im kühlerboden.


----------



## zockerlein (23. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit furmark unter last 35°C?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klingt irgendwie nicht so ganz realistisch...


----------



## zockerlein (23. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ungläubiger


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hui! ich fühle mich bekehrt


----------



## zockerlein (23. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man beachte den Abstand zwischen den 2 gestrichelten Linien bei der Temperatur


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Hast du das PowerLimit auch ganz auf 20% rübergezogen? Weil ohne, takten die Karte sich ja ehr runter...
... meine HD7970GE lief dann nur bei ~600MHz und hat trotzdem 300W(Gesammt-System) aus der Dose gezogen, bei 20% PowerLimt waren es dann 400W und einem Takt von noch 1050MHz(Turbo von 50+ gabs dann nicht mehr).
Temps lagen dann bei ~43°C und die SpaWa wollten Richtung 90°C(AlphaCool HD 7970 Kühler, wo die SpaWa ja ehr passiv gekühlt werden), aber in Full-HD(1920x1080) mit 12xMSAA.
720p mit 8XMSAA im Fenstermodus grenzt ja schon fast an Kindergarten


----------



## zockerlein (23. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das is leider noch ohne OC, das wär zu schön 
und wenn OC, dann is das limit bei 20+. (auch schon bei den kleinsten veränderungen )


----------



## bmwbasti (25. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

hat zufällig jemand von Euch einen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 7970/50 Serie V2 - Edelstahl poliert - Schwarz Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 7970/50 Serie V2 - Edelstahl poliert - Schwarz 12545 und kann mir sagen, ob (und wie) man die Terminals und Abstandshalter demontieren kann


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Ich habe ihn zwar nicht(sondern Gen 1), aber den Guten kann man komplett zerlegen.
Für/um die Anschlüsse kommen sozusagen 2/insg 4 Ringe(die halten den oberen Teil zusammen) zum Einsatz die man abschrauben kann, die Abstandshalter sind auch geschraubt(lassen sich so also rausschrauben) 
und der Rest ist mittels Inbusschrauben montiert, die sich alle entfernen lassen(danach ist er ja komplett auseinander und in seine Einzelteile zerlegt).


----------



## zockerlein (26. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die frage wäre: warum?


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Putzen, Fotos machen, oder evtl. vernickeln lassen


----------



## bmwbasti (29. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ich habe ihn zwar nicht(sondern Gen 1), aber den Guten kann man komplett zerlegen.
> Für/um die Anschlüsse kommen sozusagen 2/insg 4 Ringe(die halten den oberen Teil zusammen) zum Einsatz die man abschrauben kann, die Abstandshalter sind auch geschraubt(lassen sich so also rausschrauben)
> und der Rest ist mittels Inbusschrauben montiert, die sich alle entfernen lassen(danach ist er ja komplett auseinander und in seine Einzelteile zerlegt).


Danke Dir  



zockerlein schrieb:


> Die frage wäre: warum?


 


Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Putzen, Fotos machen, oder evtl. *vernickeln*  lassen


 Vorrangig dafür


----------



## zockerlein (29. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bisschen viel aufwand für Photos, aber gut, jedem sein Hobby


----------



## Kurry (29. April 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat extra das "vernickeln" markiert


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,
hab mal ne Frage, und zwar, ist es schädlich für ein Netzteil bzw. dessen Spulen wenn man eine Pumpe auf das Netzteil stellt?
Die Pumpe wäre ein D5 @ EK X-Top D5 auf einem Shoggy.
Afaik hat die D5 eine Magnetlagerung. Ein Problem wären noch die Schrauben, mit der sie befestigt.

~DocWaikiki


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> [...] ist es schädlich für ein Netzteil bzw. dessen Spulen wenn man eine Pumpe auf das Netzteil stellt?
> Die Pumpe wäre ein D5 @ EK X-Top D5 auf einem Shoggy.


Bei einer normalen Wakü-Pumpe sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Wenn noch ein Shoggy dazwischen ist, erst recht nicht. 



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Afaik hat die D5 eine Magnetlagerung.


Nein, Keramik. Der Magnet ist nur für den Antrieb (wie beim Lüfter des Nt auch, wenn auch etwas stärker). 



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ein Problem wären noch die Schrauben, mit der sie befestigt.


 Kleben oder einfach hinstellen.


----------



## Fockich (1. Mai 2013)

Moin,
Hab ne kurze frage...
Da ich morgen meinen mora2 in betrieb nehme, wollt ich mal wissen mit was ich ihn vergleichen kann...
Also passiver mora2 = aktiver 360er ? Oder eher weniger...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher weniger.
Ein aktiver 240er @1200 rpm liegt irgendwo bei 2-3 passiven Mora3 (horizontal)


----------



## Fockich (1. Mai 2013)

Ich will nen aktiven 120er radi (900upm) gegen nen mora2 ersetzen. Kann ich mit niedrigeren temps rechnen? Hab noch nen aktiven 360er im Kreislauf...


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Häng einfach ein paar sehr leise Lüfter an den Mora und lass sie erst ab 35 Grad Wassertemp anlaufen. Dann hast du 90% der Zeit ruhe und ansonsten auch bloß 400rpm.


----------



## Fockich (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nur noch nen 120er noiseblocker xl1 und nen Noname 140er zur Verfügung, und da hab ich nicht mal ne Idee wie ich die am mora befestigen soll/kann da es der passive mora ist...
Ok, mach nen threat mit allen Infos auf


----------



## Spitfire2190 (2. Mai 2013)

Welche vor bzw nachteile habe ich denn von der vernickelten version im gegensatz zu der normalen version  vom ek northbridge kühler fur das crosshair v formula z ???? 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FB-ASUS-C5F-Z-AcetalNickel::21406.html danke


----------



## Kurry (2. Mai 2013)

Sieht besser aus


----------



## Spitfire2190 (2. Mai 2013)

Aber auch nur unten auf der Auflagefläche und die sieht man doch nicht oder ???


----------



## Kurry (2. Mai 2013)

Je nach Blickwinkel vielleicht schon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fockich schrieb:


> Ich will nen aktiven 120er radi (900upm) gegen nen mora2 ersetzen. Kann ich mit niedrigeren temps rechnen? Hab noch nen aktiven 360er im Kreislauf...


 
Pff - das dürfte nah beieinander liegen, schwer zu sagen. Ich vermute, dass der Unterschied, egal ob nach oben oder unten, neben einem aktiven 360er nicht messbar ist.


----------



## Feleos (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Messbar ist so ne sache... viel wichtiger ist, ob du dann ggf. die aktivität deines 360 runter schrauben kannst. Zudem ist es auch ncoh ein unterschied ob es sich um einen 360 mit 30mm, 45mm, 60mm oder monsta radi handelt. bei den letzten beiden lohnt n mora auf keinen fall


----------



## Fockich (2. Mai 2013)

Ist ein 30mm glaub ich...


----------



## Dedication (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute, ich hab seit geraumer zeit meine wakü im einsatz, und es ist für mich auch alles was temperatur und betrieb angeht in ordnung, nur kämpfe ich mit einem ständigen gluckern im agb(bay). gibt es da möglichkeiten das komplett zu beheben oder muss ich auf einen agb mit getauchtem einlauf wechseln?



ich hab den agb im moment nahezu maximal gefüllt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Einlass nicht unter Wasser ist, wirst du ein Gluckern wohl nicht wegbekommen.
Vllt. kannst du von innen ein stück Schlauch oder so in den Einlass stecken, so dass er dann intern unter Wasser geleitet wird.


----------



## Tommi1 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder einfach den Front AGB richtig Vollmachen. Dann gluckerts auch nicht mehr.
Ist die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Feleos (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fockich schrieb:


> Ist ein 30mm glaub ich...



Bei so einem solltest du schon einen messbaren temp. absturz haben. Gerade wenn ein mora dazu kommt. Einzige problem bei mora ist halt das es je nach bauart lange dauern kann bis man die luft raus hat  sollte aber das geringste problem sein


----------



## Kurry (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du vergleichst hier bisschen Äpfel und Birnen. Ich kann auch einfach sagen: Ein 30mm ist besser, Tests bestätigen das auch.

Wichtig ist immer die Angabe der Lüfter RPM. Und in der Tat ist es so, dass unter 800RPM 30mm merklich besser sind als dickere Radiatoren.


----------



## 991jo (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hier mal wieder was von mir: Mir ist von Dienstag auf Mittwoch auf ner LAN die Pumpe verreckt. Es war eine auf Laing DDC 1T auf die 1Tplus-Version gemoddet.

ich hab sie noch nicht aufgemacht, aber ich vermute mal, dass die Platine kaputt ist. Gibts da ggf Ersatz/Modding-Teile mit denen man das wieder zum laufen bekommt?


----------



## santos (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage dazu, lohnt das? Vielleicht wäre eine "Gebrauchte" die bessere Alternative?


----------



## Zaunei (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



991jo schrieb:


> So, hier mal wieder was von mir: Mir ist von Dienstag auf Mittwoch auf ner LAN die Pumpe verreckt. Es war eine auf Laing DDC 1T auf die 1Tplus-Version gemoddet.
> 
> ich hab sie noch nicht aufgemacht, aber ich vermute mal, dass die Platine kaputt ist. Gibts da ggf Ersatz/Modding-Teile mit denen man das wieder zum laufen bekommt?


ja gibt es. Google mal nach diyinhk. Sind viel besser wie die orginal Platinen.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bastel gerade den Kühler auf meine 7970... jetzt hab ich im Video gesehen dass ich auf der Rückseite die Kunststoffringe drunter machen soll.. aber wie schaut das auf der Vorderseite aus? Kommt da auch was zwischen Kühler und Platine oder kommt der direkt drauf?
Und in der Mitte.. nehme ich da auch die mitgelieferten Schrauben oder nehm ich die Originalen mit den Federn dran?


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Puh, jetzt so aus dem Stehgreif und eigtlichen Zusammenhalt was dazu zu sagen?
Um welchen Kühler handelt es sich denn genau? 
Aber im Groben wird normalerweise das Montagematerial des Wasserkühlers auch für die Montage benutzt (nach Antleitung), unabhängig für was nun eigtl. genau^^


----------



## 991jo (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts den Platinen-Shop noch? auf Ebay gibts zwar den Nutzer, aber der bietet nichts mehr an...


----------



## Feleos (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich bastel gerade den Kühler auf meine 7970... jetzt hab ich im Video gesehen dass ich auf der Rückseite die Kunststoffringe drunter machen soll.. aber wie schaut das auf der Vorderseite aus? Kommt da auch was zwischen Kühler und Platine oder kommt der direkt drauf?
> Und in der Mitte.. nehme ich da auch die mitgelieferten Schrauben oder nehm ich die Originalen mit den Federn dran?


 
IMMER montagematerial vom Kühler! Deine Karte oder was auch immer mit dem Waterblock versehen wird geht nicht kaputt solange dort isolierungen (plastikringe die du erwähntest) verwendet werden. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, kauf noch zusätzliche wenn nicht genug mitgeliefrt wurden. 

Verwendest du nicht das montagematerial droht dir garatieverlust! Gerade wenns darum geht anders konzipierte schrauben mit beispielsweise federn zu verwenden. Diese halten ggf. nicht fest genug o.ä. Manche firmen weisen sogar auf ihren Homepages darauf hin, das AUSSCHLIEßLICH ihre Materalien verwendet werden dürfen (Hier das Paradebeispiel Innovatek und ihre angaben zu kühlmitteln. Alles andere darf nicht verwendet werden, außer das eigene!)


----------



## Zaunei (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



991jo schrieb:


> Gibts den Platinen-Shop noch? auf Ebay gibts zwar den Nutzer, aber der bietet nichts mehr an...


 Der scheint die wegen Ebay Gebühren unter der Hand zu verticken. Is aber iwie net einfach den zu kontaktieren


----------



## 991jo (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, gut zu wissen


----------



## larzer (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich habe meinem Rechner vor kurzem nen neues Gehäuse samt Wakü spendiert
Das Gehäuse ist ein Define R4 und folgendes habe ich verbaut:
- 240er Black Ice GTS-Lite mit 2 Blacksilent Pro PL2
- 280er Black Ice SR1 ebenfalls mit 2 Blacksilent Pro PK3
- AC Cuplex Kryos Delrin mit passender Backplate
- Watercool Heatkiller Set für mein Maximus IV Gene-Z
- EK Kühler für meine GTX670DCII samt passender Backplate
- EK-DCP 4.0 Pumpe zusammen mit der Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0
alles verbunden mit 13/10er Masterkleer Schläuchen

So das wars erstmal im Groben
Bin auch soweit ganz zufrieden, nur bin ich etwas unsicher was die Temp des 3770k angeht
Während meine Graka @Stock unter Volllast bei gemütlichen 42°C arbeitet, geht mein dezent übertakteter 3770k (4Ghz, 1,1V) unter Vollast bis auf 58°C rauf
Dazu sei gesagt, dass die Lüfter (die 120er und die 140er) bei angenehm ruhigen 1000UPM arbeiten und noch ein spürbarer Luftzuck durch die Radis vorhanden ist
Aber selbst wenn ich die voll aufdrehe, sinkt die Temp der CPU auf ca 54°C, was aber mit einer hohen Lärmbelastung einhergeht
Die Pumpe läuft darüber hinaus auch bei angenehm ruhigen 5V, wobei ich auch keinen Unterschied zu 12V in Sachen Temperatur feststellen konnte (eine nacht lang getestet)

Jetzt die Frage, ist die Temp für die CPU in der Wakü-Konfig in Ordnung oder ist vielleicht irgendwo der Wurm drin?


----------



## Kurry (6. Mai 2013)

Diese Ivy sind halt recht warm. Finde die Temp völlig harmlos.

Nur 1000RPM empfinde ich gar nicht als leise  Höher als 600 lasse ich meine nicht (drehen meist eh nicht über 450).


----------



## larzer (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na dann passt ja 
Und niedriger als 800UPM lässt mein Recon Lüftersteuerung nicht zu


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage:

Ich wollte meine WaKü verbessern.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was man noch machen kann und was man als ersten tauschen sollte?

Zur Zeit habe ich folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU Kühler: Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos HF (vorher Phobya UC-2 LT)
Radiator: Watercool HFT 3-X Duo
Pumpe: Phobya DC-12 260
AGB: XSPC 5,25" Acrylic Bay (soll bleiben)

Lohnt sich da ev. überhaupt was zu machen?

Passt z.B. die Pumpe zu dem CPU Kühler, der ja High Flow sein müsste?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lange alles läuft, wieso tauschen?
Aber Radifläche kann man nie genug haben. Gute Radis sind von Alphacool, Phobya, Watercool, Hardware Labs etc.
Der HTF3 ist schon was älter.


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi wird noch irgendwann asugetauscht. Will versuchen einen Triple zu verbauen.
Weiß nur noch nicht welchen.

Nur stellt sich mir, wie gesagt, die Frage, ob die Phobya Pumpe vom Flow her ausreichend ist für der AquaComputer CPU Block.


----------



## icedon (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
ich möchte meine alten Phobya 120er G-Changer v1.2 ersetzen.
Da ich im Keller gerade so Platz für einen 240er schaffen kann, hier die Frage welchen ihr empfehlt.
Als Lüfter kommen eLoops B12-3 (1900er) zum Einsatz (die aber nur bei Bedarf so hochdrehen - geregelt über ein Aquaero).
Als Radi würde ich gerne den RX240 oder AX240 von XPSC einsetzen.

Übertrifft der AX240 den alten G-Changer 120? Oder lieber den RX240 nehmen? Welche Empfehlung für einen guten low-Speed 240er habt ihr?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide XSPCs übertreffen den Phobya. Allein wegen der Fläche.
Nimm den der besser passt. Die Leistung ist gleich. bzw ähnlich. Den Black Ice SR1 240 ist auch sehr gut, vorallen bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.

@Tommi Ja, die Pumpe reicht locker. Durchfluss wird vollkommen überbewertet.


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar. Danke Dir.

Dann schaue ich mal, was für ein Radi als nächstes aufs Gehäuse kommt.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Extern? Nimm doch gleich einen MoRa-3^^


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um Gottes willen.... So ein Monstrum wollte ich nicht noch unterm Schreibtisch stehen haben.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst ihn ja weiter weg stellen und an so ein Phobya Teil dran hängen.

Positiver Nebeneffekt vom MoRa: Tischheizung^^


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nene... lass mal.
Unterm Schreibtisch geht nicht und der einzige Platz, wo noch was frei wäre, wäre vor der Heizung.
Denke das ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich zur Kühlung.


----------



## icedon (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Dir, Dr. Waikiki!


----------



## 991jo (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, 3 GPUs, n bisl OC auf der CPU und nebenher immer schön F@H betreiben, dann brauchst du keine Heizung mehr


----------



## icedon (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

habt ihr eine Idee wo ich einen Heißleiter NTC 10K Foliensensoren beziehen kann?
Es geht mir nur um den Sensor-Kopf. Stecker/Kabel habe ich.


----------



## Fockich (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts nen größeren lüfter als den hier?
Tacens AURA PRO Silent Gehäuselüfter 250 mm Lüfter *NEU* 4710700954058 | eBay


----------



## Elvis3000 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der industrie findest du alles.......vorrausgesetzt du bist bastel willig/fähig....


----------



## 991jo (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich hab mal bei diyink nachgefragt, die verkaufen keine solchen Platinen mehr und Versand nach De machen die leider auch nicht.


----------



## BiCxMonO (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo euch allen 

Ich habe mal ne frage. Reicht ein 360 mm Radiator um eine gtx titan und ein i5 3570k zu überbackten und ordentlich zu kühlen?
Oder müsste ich noch ein 360 mm Radiator einbauen?


----------



## Zaunei (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mhh n bissel mehr sollte es schon sein


----------



## BiCxMonO (11. Mai 2013)

Also 2 360? Oder gleich n großen externen?


----------



## Zaunei (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2x230 is schon recht groß, kühl nen i7 und ne 680 mit nem 420er Problemlos.
Aber wenn du nix gegen extern hast, warum nicht ?


----------



## BiCxMonO (11. Mai 2013)

Naja wollte mir ein BitFenix Shinobi XL holen. Da bekommt man 2 360er und ein 240er auf einmal rein. Oder würde ich mit nen normalen Shinobi und n großen externen (z.b. hier http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ol-Radiator-MO-RA3-360-Core-black::15629.html) billiger kommen


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich würd das weniger von dem Preis abhängig machen. 
Wenn du alles intern hinbekommst, ist das natürlich eine feine Sache.  Allerdings bekommt man intern nie so viel Fläche hin wie extern. 
Das musst du einfach selbst wissen. 


Aber mit 2x 360mm Radis wirst du gut auskommen. Mehr Fläche bedeutet bei dur dann voraussichtlich nur noch etwas leiser. 
Spätestens mit den 2x 360 und dem 240 musst du dir definitiv keine Sorgen mehr machen.
Mit einem dicken externen wirst du aber trotzdem immer noch kühler und dabei leiser sein können. 

Ich kühle mit einem Slim 420er eine 125W CPU und eine GPU, welche ich durch OC auf ~180W schätze. Beides bleibt unter künstlicher Vollast unter 50 Grad Chiptemperatur. 
Du brauchst dir also keine sorgen zu machen - mit 2x 360mm ist das locker kühl zu halten.


----------



## BiCxMonO (11. Mai 2013)

Ma ok vielen dank  kann ja in 2 Wochen oder so denn n paar Fotos rein stellen, oder als PN schicken^^
Bin halt am überlegen ob ich ne überteuerte gtx titan hydro Cooper oder ne normale titan mit n Kühler den Case King mit Garantie rauf baut und so versendet. Aber egal das gehört ja nicht in den thread


----------



## Professor Theorie (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

servus,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, ein P67 Extreme4 Gen3 in eine Wasserkühlung einzubinden? 
Ich habe da auf Anhieb keine Möglichkeit gefunden.

Was für Boards gibt es sonst noch, die komplett wassergekühlt, nicht zu teuer und für einen 2500k @ 4,5-5 GHz bei 1,256-1,334v geeignet sind?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich kenn das Mobo nicht, aber wenn du keine Komplett-Sets findest, kannst du versuchen das mit einzelnen Chipsatz und Spawakühlern hin zu bekommen. 

Zumindest am Cipsatz sollte es problemlos was passendes geben, bei den Spawas musst du gucken ob du was findest, das ohne Bastelarbeiten passt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Ich hoffe doch dass das aus optischen Gründen gemacht werden soll? (wegen der OC Angabe?)
P67 ~6/7W TDP, bei den SpaWas könnte es je nach verbauten Kühler noch Si... ach eigtl. auch nicht, da sie selbst bei erreichen des max. Multi der CPU nicht so heiß werden als dass es überhaupt erst kritisch werden würde.
(es sei denn man mag es extra kalt, oder es handelt sich um ein geschlossenens Gehäuse ohne jegliche Art der Be- und Endlüftung)


----------



## Professor Theorie (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vor allem aus optischen Gründen, die OC-Angabe bezog sich auf ein neues, günstiges Board, wobei ich dann vermutlich auf die nächste Generation warten werde.

Ich war eig der Meinung, dass bei einem Test bei den SpaWas ein Delta von 15 Grad gewesen wären, ist allerdings nicht so, es sind wohl nur etwa 5, daher denke ich mal, dass auch ein passiver Einsatz möglich ist.
Ich find diesen Kühlkörper nur so unheimlich hässlich :/


----------



## BiCxMonO (12. Mai 2013)

Dann Schau doch mal bei caseking vorbei. Da gibt es schon MoBo mit Vormontierten WaKüs auf Chipsatz etc. 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...771.html?filter=price:204,1460&sort=price_asc


----------



## Feleos (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Professor Theorie schrieb:


> vor allem aus optischen Gründen, die OC-Angabe bezog sich auf ein neues, günstiges Board, wobei ich dann vermutlich auf die nächste Generation warten werde.


 
Btw nächste generation... gibs neuigkeiten zum neuen x99 chipsatz? ich find keine und würde solangsam echt gerne mal wissen wann die in produktion gehen. Intels roadmap sagt zwar im 3. quartal aber ich habe grüchteweise gelesen, dass das wphl für die boards erst um 4. oder erst im 1. 2014 der fall sein soll... Wenn also jemand n link für mich hat wo ma was zu den neuen sockeln der 2011-serie finden kann, immer her damit!


----------



## razorzerox (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo allerseits.

Ich hätte eine generelle Frage wie ich meine Radiatoren einplanen sollte.

Ich würde gern einen Intel Core i7-3970X 3,5 GHz (Sandy Bridge E) Sockel 2011  zusammen mit 2 x GTX 680 bzw. 2 x GTX 780 (sobald diese erscheinen) verbauen.

Ich möchte diese im Stockzustand belassen und nicht übertakten. Welche Radiatorfläche sollte ich dabei berechnen um ein angenehm leisen Betrieb bei Höchstleistung zu gewährleisten?


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Hi, also ich würde da einen externen Radi ala Mora mit 180mm Lüfter für aufstellen  
(sprich etwas in der Größenordnung von einem 1080er)


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also jetzt deine 680 umzurüsten und dann 780 zu kaufen wäre unnötig, warte lieber auf 780 und bau dann einmal um.
Radiatorgröße sollte schon einiges sein. Da du nicht Overclockst, denke ich das es dir ausschließlich um Lautstärke geht.
Von daher gibt es nie genug Radi Fläche, schilder uns mal was du an Platz zur verfügung hast, ob extern in Frage kommt?


----------



## razorzerox (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte mir einen neuen Rechner aufbauen. Der sollte aber extrem leise sein da ich YT Lets Plays mit Kondensatormikro aufnehme und da jegliche Störgeräusche minimiert werden sollen.

Einen externen Radiator ala MoRa wollte ich eigentlich aus Platzgründen unter dem Tisch vermeiden. Gehäusetechnisch bin ich flexibel. Bisher habe ich den Cosmos S1 da stehen aber ein neues Case ist auch kein Thema bei nem neuen Rechner.

Kann man das wirklich nicht mit internen Radiatoren bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wäre es mit dem kommenden Corsair 900D? Das Ding werd ich mir auch anschaffen. Da bekommste Radiatoren für über 1000W Abwärme rein.


----------



## razorzerox (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Corsair sieht schon schick aus...aber ich bräuchte halt die Infos wieviel Radiatoren ich wirklich brauche. 

Reicht da ein 480er aus oder muss ich zusätzlich noch welche einbauen?


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würd mehr als einen 480 nehmen, 2x 360 oder so etwas in der Richtung.
Aber das ist meine Meinung und einschätzung für eine richtig leise Kühlung


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Besten knallste dir nen 480er in die Seite und nen 480er innen Deckel. Vorne kommt dann Frischluft und hinten geht's wieder raus.


----------



## razorzerox (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Dann werde ich also entweder nen 480er einbauen plus einen 240er um auf die 720 zu kommen.

Oder alternativ wenn ich nen Case mit genug Platz nehme halt 2 420er um auf der ganz sicheren Seite zu sein. 

Wie schauts in so einem Fall eigentlich mit zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter? Braucht man da noch welche?


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, durch Wakü fällt der AirFlow auf den Spawas vom Board weg, von daher sollte immernoch eine Case belüftung da sein


----------



## razorzerox (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar. Das hat mir doch schon mal weitergeholfen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## dovahkiin (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich melde mich auch mal hier 
Überlege, mir für meinen 3770k eine Kühlung mit 360mm Radiator anzuschaffen, das wäre doch für ein wenig OC genug? Desweiteren, wären wohl meine Enermax Lüfter (die PCGH-Edition: Enermax T.B.Vegas PCGH-Edition, Gehäuselüfter) ausreichend oder bräuchte ich bessere? Würde ungern auf das blau im Deckel verzichten


----------



## Kurry (17. Mai 2013)

Für ein wenig OC reicht auch ein guter Luftkühler, dafür muss man keine Wakü kaufen.


----------



## dovahkiin (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Für ein wenig OC reicht auch ein guter Luftkühler, dafür muss man keine Wakü kaufen.


 
Naja, ein wenig habe ich ja jetzt schon, dachte da vielleicht noch an mehr, war wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Natürlich gäbe es genug Möglichkeiten, aber ich würde auch gern mal etwas ausprobieren, zudem es ja auch schön aussieht und man die Komponenten größtenteils weiterverwenden kann.


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst only CPU oder soll die GPU noch mit rein? wenn ja welche


----------



## dovahkiin (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Willst only CPU oder soll die GPU noch mit rein? wenn ja welche


 
Also wenn meine 7970 auch noch mit reinpassen würde, wär das schon nicht schlecht  Ich weiss aber nur nicht genau, brauche ich da nicht mehr Radiatorfläche? Weil wenn ich mich tatsächlich dazu entschließe, eine zusammenzubasteln, sollte das auch nicht allzu teuer werden. Der Rechner hat ja schon einiges gekostet, da will ich für die Kühlung jetzt nicht mehr ausgeben als für die CPU 
Hab mal die Stelle fotografiert wo in jedem Fall einer reinpassen würde (und sich bei einem Lüfter aus irgendeinem Grund das Blatt aus dem Lager geworfen hat  werde ich mir mal ansehen) http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3258/ng4p3h9e_jpg.htm


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr davon, dass Aquatuning EKWB auslistet?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 17.05.2013


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Logische schlussfolgerung, finde ich Korrekt so. 


> Wir werden die bisher an EK Water Blocks lizensierten Produkte nun von anderen Herstellern herstellen lassen um den spontanen Wegfall der EK Water Blocks Produkte im Interesse unserer Kunden bestmöglich aufzufangen.


Kann ich nur noch mehr bregüßen

@ dovahkiin

Ja da passt dort ein 360er rein? Hast du vorne oder unten noch etwas platz? 
Meines erachtens nach sollte die Radi fläche von einem 240er langen um den CPU leise zu kühlen,
für eine 7970 sollte sollte auch ca 240 langen. sprich oben der 360er und irgendwo noch nen 120/140/240 was halt geht 

Andere meinungen hör ich aber auch gerne


----------



## ConCAD (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, dass Aquatuning EKWB auslistet?


 War für mich etwas überraschend, aber nach dem Bericht zu den Hintergründen ist das schon nachvollziehbar.


----------



## dovahkiin (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im Rest des Gehäuses sieht es so aus:Directupload.net - 39ud6uwk.jpg
Von der Breite her würde wohl bis 140 gehen, könnte rein theoretisch ja noch einen 240/280er senkrecht aufstellen, fragt sich nur wie das dann mit dem Luftstrom aussieht.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, dass Aquatuning EKWB auslistet?
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 17.05.2013


In erster Linie überrascht mich wo Aquatuning noch so seine Finger mit drin hatte.


> Wir werden die bisher an EK Water Blocks lizensierten Produkte nun von anderen Herstellern herstellen lassen



Wenn alles so ist wie dort dargestellt ist die Reaktion absolut verständlich. Allerdings ist mir Aquatuning auch nicht immer ganz geheuer. Man Erinnere sich nur an die Auseinandersetzungen mit DangerDen und Feser.
Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben dass die immer nur die Opfer sind. Und dass sie eine enorme Marktmacht besitzen steht wohl außer Frage.


----------



## DrWaikiki (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Feser war das doch wegen dem "Made in Germany" oder?
Aber ich denke, dass Aquatuning nicht ganz unschludig ist.
DangerDen hat aber doch eh zugemacht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK hat inzwischen stellung dazu bezogen:
EKWB - Aquatuning Cooperation | EKWaterBlocks


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

Hi

Was meint ihr wieviel zusätzliche Radifläche bräuchte ich um eine 7950 in meinen Kreislauf zu integrieren? Hab ein HAF-X mit einem Phobya G-Changer 360 (60mm) im Deckel und ne ungedrosselte Laing DDC 1T mit nem CustomDeckel um derzeit nur meinen fx-8320 zu kühlen.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Theo kannst du mit dem 360er beides kühlen, brauchst halt mehr drehzahl^^


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

Mit drei Rohrlüftern könnte ich bestimmt auch zwei gtx480 dazu stecken 
Aber mal ernsthaft würde ein zusätzlicher 140er im Heck reichen? Hab gerade das Problem, dass die obere 7950 trotz AC Xtreme ca 15grad wärmer ist als die andere. Dann würde ich der VTX3D 7950 X-Edition V2 mit dem TraumASICS von 90,5 einen FullCover-Kühler gönnen und als PrimärKarte oben rein setzen. Am Montag hol ich mir dann die Lüfter bei der Post ab und hab schonmal vorne, im Heck und an der seite einen 230mm, einen 140mm und einen 200mm Spectre Pro die alle ausblasen. Die Teile sind echt klasse 
Wenn das nicht reicht muss eben eine unter Wasser.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aha, eine Wakü die andere nicht  kuck das du irgendwo nen 120/140 oder mehr reinbekommst und gönn deinen beiden Karten 
nen Wakühler


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> aha, eine Wakü die andere nicht  kuck das du irgendwo nen 120/140 oder mehr reinbekommst und gönn deinen beiden Karten
> nen Wakühler



Wieso denn? Klingt zwar etwas komisch, weil ich zwei 7950 hab aber ich bin erst 16 und hab nicht so viel Geld  Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen in meinem Alter hier muss ich meine Hardware selber zahlen.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 ähm ja klingt komisch, 2x 7950 und ein Crosshair Formula V und dann halbe sachen bei der Kühlung.
Dazu natürlich beide karten auf 1,2 Ghz ^^ 

Lass deine Karten net auf 1,2 Ghz laufen mit ewig viel Spannung dann werden sie net so warm, das du den Unterschied im 
Game von 1,1 auf 1,2 Ghz merkst glaub ich eh nicht. 
Spar dir geld und machs dann lieber einmal richtig


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ähm ja klingt komisch, 2x 7950 und ein Crosshair Formula V und dann halbe sachen bei der Kühlung.
> Dazu natürlich beide karten auf 1,2 Ghz ^^
> 
> Lass deine Karten net auf 1,2 Ghz laufen mit ewig viel Spannung dann werden sie net so warm, das du den Unterschied im
> ...



Oh doch den merk ich. Mit 1GHz läuft C3 nicht flüssig (mit konstant 60fps) auf Ultra, mit 1,2GHz schon und genau dafür hab ich mir die zweite gekauft. Das Crosshair V Formula hab ich mir geholt, weil ich damit meiner Primärkarte den Kühler spendieren konnte, der eben 3Slots braucht. Außerdem passt es farblich perfekt zu meinem HAF-X und Crosshair-Boards sind allgemein wertstabiler als andere billigere Boards. Ich versteh auch garnicht wieso ich mich vor dir für meine Hardware und erst recht für meine Kühlung rechtfertigen muss. Ich bitte hier nur um Hilfe. Der AC Xtreme ist klasse. Die Karte hat auch nur einen ASICS von 68 und wird nicht so heiß. Da limitiert eher der Chip an sich. Wieso soll ich nochmal ca 100€ ausgeben für etwas was ich nicht brauche.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja musst dich ja nicht rechtfertigen, ich glaub auch du hast mein "anstoß" nicht recht verstanden.
Wollte damit nur klarmachen das dein System sich nicht nach einem "Armer Schüler System" anhört, sondern ein Absolutes High-End system ist.

Letzt endlich ist es dein System und du musst entscheiden. Ich denke mit noch einem 120/140 solltest du CPU und eine GPU gut kühlen können


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja musst dich ja nicht rechtfertigen, ich glaub auch du hast mein "anstoß" nicht recht verstanden.
> Wollte damit nur klarmachen das dein System sich nicht nach einem "Armer Schüler System" anhört, sondern ein Absolutes High-End system ist.
> 
> Letzt endlich ist es dein System und du musst entscheiden. Ich denke mit noch einem 120/140 solltest du CPU und eine GPU gut kühlen können



Gut dann werd ich gucken wie ich das mache. Danke. Die Option für einen zusätzlichen 140er hab ich ja. 
Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass ich ein ARMER Schüler bin aber ich habe halt an mein Spielerlebnis höhere Ansprüche als andere und dafür bin ich bereit viel auszugeben, ist eben mein Hobby das kennst du ja  Und in nem Monat steht mein Führerschein mit 1500€ an.


----------



## DrWaikiki (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

was denkt ihr?
GTX 690 + i7 4770K oder i5 4670K ( denkt ihr, der i5 limitiert die 690 @ 1440p?) mit einem XSPC AX360 + Black Ice SR1 240mm @ 800rpm?
Reicht das für OC? #Platzmangel im Arc Mini

DAAAANKE

~DocWaikiki


----------



## BiCxMonO (18. Mai 2013)

Ich würde den i5 nehmen. Die Radiator Oberfläche wird nicht reichen^^ ich habe an meiner Titan und n i5 3570k + WaKü an spawas und West und South Bridge und kühle es mit 3x240 mm Radiatoren schön leise (mit starkem oc)


----------



## DrWaikiki (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde das wirklich nicht reichen?
Die SpaWas und die North-/Southbridge wird ja auch nicht von der WaKü gekühlt.
Auch nicht, wenn die Lüfter ( eLoops) auf 1000rpm laufen?


----------



## BiCxMonO (18. Mai 2013)

Da habe ich keine Ahnung. 
Mir wurde es so im Fachgeschäfft empfohlen. Und es ist genau ausreichend um es leise zu kühlen


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spawas und vor allem aktuelle Chipsätze geben wenig Wärme ab, die kann man bei der Flächen-Berechnung ignorieren.

Man kann je nach Radi und Lüfter mit 80-120W pro 120er rechnen. Ein normal dicker Radi mit Lüftern @800-1000rpm sollte ca. 100W wegschaffen.

Die 690 benötigt ~300W, der i5 auf jeden Fall weniger als 100W. Wenn du mit 400W rechnest kommst du also gut hin. Und die kannst du mit 6*120er auch gut wegschaffen.
Vllt. nicht superleise, aber du wirst deine Chips schon auf aktzeptablen Temperaturen halten können.


----------



## BiCxMonO (18. Mai 2013)

Oder du machst die Kühlung extern


----------



## DrWaikiki (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope, MoRa kommt nicht infrage, weil:
1. ich find so einen Klumpen am/neben dem Case echt hässlich
2. er ist schwer, bin oft mit dem PC bei Freunden.

Sollte ich evtl. noch einen dünnen 120mm Radi hinten rein machen?


----------



## BiCxMonO (18. Mai 2013)

Mit dem dicken außen Radiator hast du recht. Habe ich auch nicht gemacht. Wegen der Fläche hört sich das was der andere geschrieben hat, echt gescheit an


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In erster Linie überrascht mich wo Aquatuning noch so seine Finger mit drin hatte.
> 
> 
> Wenn alles so ist wie dort dargestellt ist die Reaktion absolut verständlich. Allerdings ist mir Aquatuning auch nicht immer ganz geheuer. Man Erinnere sich nur an die Auseinandersetzungen mit DangerDen und Feser.
> Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben dass die immer nur die Opfer sind. Und dass sie eine enorme Marktmacht besitzen steht wohl außer Frage.


 
TFC & Partner haben sich die Grube nun wirklich selbst gegraben und sind auch gegenüber anderen nicht gerade durch Fairness und Subtilität aufgefallen.
Aber im EK-Fall finde ich das von EK veröffentlichte Statement wesentlich schlüssiger. Der EK Supreme liegt lange zurück und wurde seinerzeit von allen als verbesserte Variante des Heatkiller 2.5 betrachtet - wenn Aquatuning dafür Lizenzgebühren bekommen hat (an Stelle von Watercool...), sollten sie glücklich sein und die Klappe halten. Wenn umgekehrt Aquatuning keinerlei Gebühren an EK zahlt bzw. kein Kooperationseinkommen hat, kann ich mir dagegen sehr wohl vorstellen, dass die stinkig sind. Denn neben 1:1 Kopien bei den AGBs und dem extrem ähnlichen neuen Phobya-Kühler verkauft Aquatunings zweite Marke bekanntermaßen auch eine 1:1 Kopie des EK RAM Dominator (der zugegebenermaßen seinerseits von MIPS abgeguckt ist) und zielt seit einiger Zeit mit der neuen GPU-Kühler-Serie genau auf EKs alte Marktposition. Das hat mit Partnerschaft nichts mehr zu tun, dass ist ein Verdrängungswettkampf.

Für mich ein weiterer Grund (nach der Diffamierung von Konkurrenzprodukten im Rahmen der Kühlereinteilungen), möglichst nicht mehr bei AT zu bestellen. Großes Sortiment und regelmäßige Rabatte mögen ja nett sein, aber bitte nicht auf die Art.


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Nope, MoRa kommt nicht infrage, weil:
> 1. ich find so einen Klumpen am/neben dem Case echt hässlich
> 2. er ist schwer, bin oft mit dem PC bei Freunden.
> 
> Sollte ich evtl. noch einen dünnen 120mm Radi hinten rein machen?



1. Wenns gut gemacht ist, kann es sehr gut aussehen.
2. Intern kann u.U schwerer sein, zumal du ja den externen mit Schnelltrennern einfach abstecken und einzeln tragen kannst.

Ich hab's selber intern, aber rein aus optischen gründen. Bzw ist das eigentlich der einzige Grund für intern!


----------



## DrWaikiki (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, hast Recht.
Schöner find ich intern auch.


----------



## Oozy (19. Mai 2013)

Morgen zusammen

Welche Radiatoren muss ich einplanen um zuerst den i7 3770k zu kühlen und später noch die GTX 690? Den Prozessor will ich dann später so auf ca. 4.5 GHz übertakten.
Wie geht das mit meinem Gehäuse? Wo passt da noch was rein? (Habe das Lian Li PC-A70F)
Mein Profil findet ihr in der Signatur 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

Je mehr desto besser  Optimum wiegesagt externer Mora.

Ich würde da nicht unter 480/420 gehen. Je mehr, desto leiser wird's.


----------



## BadSanta92 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sehen denn diese externen Radiatoren aus?


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

Mora 3 360. Google es oder bei Aquatuning.de


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Mai 2013)

Hey wollte euch mal fragen auf welcher umdrehung ich meine aquastream xt laufen lassen soll ?? Hab einen 360er radi von ek und kühle meinen fx 8350 @ 4.8ghz und meinee northbride + spawas.... sollte ich die pumpe möglichst langsa oder schnell laufen lassen ?? Danke spitfire


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

Möglichst schnell bringt Temperaturtechnisch sehr wenig, ist aber laut.


----------



## dovahkiin (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir denn jemand verraten, ob meine Lüfter mit 63 m³/h ausreichend für einen 45mm dicken 360er-Radiator wären, oder bräuchte ich andere? Könnte mir in dem Falle jemand welche empfehlen, wenn es geht evtl. sogar auch mit blauen LEDs?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Lüfter sind das denn? Herstellerangaben kannst du vergessen, da nicht genormt.

Ist das der Alphacool NexXxos? Dieser ist für langsamdrehende Lüfter ausgezeichnet geeignet.


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

Die von Phobya sind nicht all zu schlecht. Ansonsten gibts von Enermax auch noch welche.


----------



## dovahkiin (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist wohl bei den ganzen Posts hier untergegangen  Sind die TB Vegas PCGH-Edition von Enermax


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Allein für die CPU ist das alles in Ordnung. Wenn du deine 7970 noch mit einbinden möchtest würde ich noch einen 120/140/240er dazu nehmen. Ich denke, in die Front oder im Deckel passt noch ein Radiator.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Spitfire2190

Möglichst langsam, da das gleichzeitig möglichst leise bedeutet.

Aber halt so schnell, dass die Temperatur nicht stark ansteigt. (zwischen 60 und 120 l/min gibts kaum einen Unterschied, zwischen 30 und 60 l/min ist er schon stärker und zwischen 15 und 30 l/min ziemlich groß)
Um die 60 l/min ist eine gute Richtlienie, wenn du keinen DFM hast, kannst du ja gucken, ab wann die Temperaturen stärker anfangen zu steigen.

Achte aber unbedingt darauf, (bei Drosselung über Spannung) dass die Pumpe mit der eingestellten Spannung auch sicher anläuft.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquastream wird über Frequenz gesteuert  
bei mir läuft die Ultra meist bie 55 Hz pder 65 hz, da ist sie Leise und von den Temperaturen kein Unterschied 
zu z.b 75 Hz


----------



## dovahkiin (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde der Kühler für die DCII nicht 100€ kosten (+45€ für Backplate und Slotblende) hätte ich wohl gesagt, dass ich mir direkt CPU+GPU als Ziel setze...  Schätze mal, zuerst nur für den i7, dann später noch einen 140/240er dazu für die 7970, aber vielen Dank schon mal, ich melde mich dann wieder wenn tatsächlich was bestellt werden soll (sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht, könnte auch noch ne ganze Zeit dauern bis es soweit ist... bin ja auch noch Schüler und hab schon so viel für die Hardware ausgegeben )


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Mai 2013)

Alles klar danke hatte mir auch geadacht die so zwischen 50-65 hertz laufen zu lassen Wassertemperatur war nach dem sensor in der pumpe bei 34-35 grad ist das ok und realistisch ?


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> Alles klar danke hatte mir auch geadacht die so zwischen 50-65 hertz laufen zu lassen Wassertemperatur war nach dem sensor in der pumpe bei 34-35 grad ist das ok und realistisch ?


 
wo sitz die pumpe? vor oder nach dem Radi macht schon ein unterschied 
aber letztendlich musst du dich an der CPU Temp Orientieren


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Mai 2013)

Radi > agb> pumpe> cpu> nb> radi

So ist es aufgeteilt

Cpu temp im idle bei ca.38 grad auf dem sockel


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und unter Last? Ich hab aller maximalst 32°C aufm Wasser, aber ich hab auch deutlich mehr Radi Fläche


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komme nach Stundenlangen zocken auf gut 23,5 C Wassertemperatur.

Mal was anderes. Ich ziehe bald um und mache mir die ganze zeit schon Gedanken wie ich am besten meinen PC transportiere. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit. Dachte daran das Wasser abzulassen und meinen Mora3 abzukuppeln.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich konnte meinen auf kopf stellen und alles und es ist nicht ausgelaufn oder dergleichen naja bei mir im zimmer waren laut Thermometer 25 grad da gehen 23 grad schlecht außer der radi steht im Kühlschrank oder so ^^

Naja will später noch 2x 240 mehr verbauen ^^ dann geht das glaube ganz gut ^^ will dann aber auch 2 matrix 7970 und dann den neuen top fx damit kühlen^^ denke aber das sollte reichen oder ??

Die 34-35 grad waren nach 5 stunden benchmark und prime tests ^^


----------



## BadSanta92 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat der Mora3 Pro eine merkbar höhere Kühlleistung als der Mora3 LT?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich ziehe bald um und mache mir die ganze zeit schon Gedanken wie ich am besten meinen PC transportiere. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit. Dachte daran das Wasser abzulassen und meinen Mora3 abzukuppeln.



Normalerweise kann man auch gefüllt transportieren, aber soviel Arbeit macht das Ablassen ja nicht.




BadSanta92 schrieb:


> Hat der Mora3 Pro eine merkbar höhere Kühlleistung als der Mora3 LT?



Beide Radiatoren unterscheiden sich nur in den Lüftermontagemöglichkeiten und dem Aussehen. Bei gleicher Bestückung ist die Leistung identisch.


----------



## BadSanta92 (19. Mai 2013)

Das mit der selben Leistung bei gleicher Bestückung ist mir bewusst.
Aber bei dem Lt passen doch 9 Lüfter und bei dem Pro 18 oder nicht ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

9 Lüfter reichen. Der Temperaturunterschied von 9 weiteren Lüftern steht nicht in Relation zum höheren Preis.


----------



## BadSanta92 (19. Mai 2013)

Gut ok


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ich komme nach Stundenlangen zocken auf gut 23,5 C Wassertemperatur.


 

Jaaaaa genau..... Wasser ist kühler als Lufttemp 
Dat kannste bei 15°C Zimmertemp erreichen, aber im Sommer kannst das knicken


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

Mit nem Mora geht das, wenn er bei 20Grad im Keller sitzt


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erstens, zocke ich ungern (denke das geht jedem so) bei 20°C im Keller 
zweitens, selbst mit einem Mora (ich hab mehr fläche) sind 3°C unterschied zur Luft schwer schwer machbar


----------



## Kurry (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn man schon im Sommer zockt, dann doch wohl am besten bei 20Grad im Keller?!?!

Kommt auf die Lüfter an. mit 5000 RPM wird man sicher sogar nahe rankommen. Da wir weder Raumtemperatur noch Lüfter kennen ist das nur Spekulation und muss so hingenommen werden


----------



## godfather22 (19. Mai 2013)

Wie kann man eigentlich am besten einen Tempsensor in den Kreislauf integrieren, wenn die Pumpe keinen hat?


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Mai 2013)

Gibt solche Zwischenstücke die man an den n Anschlüsse am radiator oder so mit anbringen kann


----------



## Verminaard (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich am besten einen Tempsensor in den Kreislauf integrieren, wenn die Pumpe keinen hat?


 
Ich verwende diese hier. Kann man irgendwo zwischenschrauben und an eine Steuerung anschliessen.


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Jaaaaa genau..... Wasser ist kühler als Lufttemp
> Dat kannste bei 15°C Zimmertemp erreichen, aber im Sommer kannst das knicken


 
Ich habe gerade 16,3 Grad im Keller kann gerne ein Bild Posten wenn du willst. Nicht immer gleich als lüge darstellen wenn man nicht alle Informationen hat. Ich bin nicht so einer wo lügen erzählt. Im Winter habe ich eine Zimmertemperatur von 13 Grad deswegen Hocke ich auch mit Habdschuhe und Pullover im Zimmer


----------



## godfather22 (19. Mai 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 16,3 Grad im Keller kann gerne ein Bild Posten wenn du willst. Nicht immer gleich als lüge darstellen wenn man nicht alle Informationen hat. Ich bin nicht so einer wo lügen erzählt. Im Winter habe ich eine Zimmertemperatur von 13 Grad deswegen Hocke ich auch mit Habdschuhe und Pullover im Zimmer



Du armer wieso tust du dir das an ?

Danke für den Tip mit dem Zwischenstück. Wie empfehlenswert ist so ein Sensor denn eigentlich? Können zu hohe Temps den Schläuche schaden?


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ja nich gesagt das du lügst, ich hab nur gesagt das ichs nicht Realistisch finde. Und das du in nem Zimmer mit 13 °C sitz und zoggst halte ich auch für 
Unrealistisch


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Du armer wieso tust du dir das an ?



Naja was sollst ich sonst machen?. Mache schon die Heizung im Winter an aber dann komme ich auch nur auf 14,8-15,2 grad. Ist nicht mehr lange in zwei Wochen ziehen wir um



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Hab ja nich gesagt das du lügst, ich hab nur gesagt das ichs nicht Realistisch finde. Und das du in nem Zimmer mit 13 °C sitz und zoggst halte ich auch für
> Unrealistisch


 
Siehe oben ich habe kaum eine andere Möglichkeit die Temp. zu erhöhen. Da ich als Saisonarbeiter im Winter daheim bin zocke ich bei 13 Grad


----------



## godfather22 (19. Mai 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Naja was sollst ich sonst machen?. Mache schon die Heizung im Winter aber dann komme ich auch nur auf 14,8-15,2 grad. Ist nicht mehr lange in zwei Wochen ziehen wir um
> 
> Siehe oben ich habe kaum eine andere Möglichkeit die Temp. zu erhöhen. Da als Saisonarbeiter im Winter daheim bin zocke ich bei 13 Grad



Naja wenn ich sowas höre bin ich schon glücklich über meinen FX. Im Winter brauche ich keine Heizung. Manchmal muss ich sogar lüften, weil mir zu warm wird


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann musch alles aufs Maximum Overvolten, dann hast ne heizung


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich sowas höre bin ich schon glücklich über meinen FX. Im Winter brauche ich keine Heizung. Manchmal muss ich sogar lüften, weil mir zu warm wird


 
Naja in zwei Wochen ist es vorbei mit'n Keller das haben wir eine eigene Wohnung. Wie da die Temp. ausschauen kann ich nicht sagen. Nur sind meine schönen Keller Temp. dann vorbei. Welche temp hast du mit deinen FX interessiert mich mal wie warm die AMD CPU's werden

Edit:



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Dann musch alles aufs Maximum Overvolten, dann hast ne heizung


 
Habe ich schon meine CPU läuft mit 4,5GHz das macht 5 Grad aus und bei meiner 680 macht es 1-2 Grad aus. Der Mora langweilt sich


----------



## godfather22 (19. Mai 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Naja in zwei Wochen ist es vorbei mit'n Keller das haben wir eine eigene Wohnung. Wie da die Temp. ausschauen kann ich nicht sagen. Nur sind meine schönen Keller Temp. dann vorbei. Welche temp hast du mit deinen FX interessiert mich mal wie warm die AMD CPU's werden



Das kann ich so genau nicht sagen. Das altbekannte Spiel mit AMD-Sensoren 
Ich bekomme zwei Werte ausgegeben, einmal ca. 57grad und einmal ca. 65grad wobei mir das etwas viel vorkommt. Ich muss beim nächsten mal Wasser(ab)lassen mal gucken ob mein Kühler verstopft ist.
Wie siehts bei euch denn so aus?


----------



## StefanStg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so genau nicht sagen. Das altbekannte Spiel mit AMD-Sensoren
> Ich bekomme zwei Werte ausgegeben, einmal ca. 57grad und einmal ca. 65grad wobei mir das etwas viel vorkommt. Ich muss beim nächsten mal Wasser(ab)lassen mal gucken ob mein Kühler verstopft ist.


 
Stimmt AMD hat ja die Sensor Problematik. Komisch das sie das nicht hinbekommen

Edit:
Die genauen Temp kann ich dir nicht sagen weil ich Grade unterwegs bin. Daheim habe ich es aufgeschrieben bzw ein Bild gemacht. Was ich weiß bei 3,5GHz habe ich 39-41Grad meistens aber 39 Grad bei 4,5GHz waren es glaub ich nach 4 Stunden Prime knapp über 55 Grad muss ich aber nochmal nachschauen. Meine GTX 680 wird beim spielen zwischen 31 und 33 Grad warm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Können zu hohe Temps den Schläuche schaden?


 
Bei einigen meiner Schläuchen hat sich bei 45 °C n milchiger Niederschlag auf der Innenseite gebildet. Vermutlich Weichmacher (waren neue Schläuche), andere Abschnitte wiederum zeigten keine Veränderung.
Allgemein werden Schläuche oberhalb von 40 °C spürbar weicher. Bei extrem kreativen Verlegungen sollte man da nochmal gucken, ob auch nichts knickt und natürlich ist von ungesicherten Tüllen abzuraten.


----------



## godfather22 (19. Mai 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei einigen meiner Schläuchen hat sich bei 45 °C n milchiger Niederschlag auf der Innenseite gebildet. Vermutlich Weichmacher (waren neue Schläuche), andere Abschnitte wiederum zeigten keine Veränderung.
> Allgemein werden Schläuche oberhalb von 40 °C spürbar weicher. Bei extrem kreativen Verlegungen sollte man da nochmal gucken, ob auch nichts knickt und natürlich ist von ungesicherten Tüllen abzuraten.



Wäre es generell zu empfehlen die Schläuche vor dem Verlegen zu kochen?
Wie warm werden deine Teile eigentlich?


----------



## Verminaard (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wäre es generell zu empfehlen die Schläuche vor dem Verlegen zu kochen?



Meinst wegen Vorformen? 
Kochen wuerd ich die nicht im Vorfeld.
Ich hab nur den Anfang immer in heißes Wasser getaucht, damit die leichter bzw ueberhaupt vernuenfitg auf die PS-Tuellen gehen.




godfather22 schrieb:


> Wie warm werden deine Teile eigentlich?


 
Aehm, Gespraechsstoff fuer PN oder eher nicht?


----------



## godfather22 (19. Mai 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aehm, Gespraechsstoff fuer PN oder eher nicht?


 Ist doch ein Quatsch-Thread... Ich seh da kein Problem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wäre es generell zu empfehlen die Schläuche vor dem Verlegen zu kochen?



Mache ich allenfalls, wenn ich sie in eine bestimmte Form bringen will.



> Wie warm werden deine Teile eigentlich?



30-35 °C sind normale Wassertemperaturen.


----------



## chazer (20. Mai 2013)

Tag zusammen!
Hab nen gebrauchten ekwb für meine GTX680 erstanden. Kann mir einer sagen wie dick die Wärmeleitpads sein müssen?


----------



## ConCAD (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Manual sind die 0,5mm dick.


----------



## Minga_Bua (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs ich hab da n kleines Problem. Meine Pumpe gibt seit ein paar Tagen ein komisches nervendes surrendes Geräusch von sich. Es war früher ab und an mal da aber nie so laut. Jetzt nervt es echt.

Ich habe dieses Set hier. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 DDC/XT - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 DDC/XT - Set 40193

Was könnte ich tun?

Edit 3 Stunden hats gesurrt und kaum schreib ich den post verschwindet das surren O_O


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

läuft die pumpe auf 12V oder hast du die gedrosselt?
ich hab das gleiche kit, bzw die variante mit 360er radi

meine ddc gibt sowohl auf 12V als auch auf 7V (12V und 5V leitung überbrückt) kaum mehr ein leichtes surren von sich. also völlig normal. bei 12V natürlich etwas lauter als bei 7V.
wenn ich die dagegen an meine lüftersteuerung anschliesse, fängt die grässlich zu lärmen an, sobald ich den regler unter 12V bewege.


----------



## Minga_Bua (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist direkt angeschlossen mit 12v


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannst ja mal testweise auf 7V laufen lassen.


----------



## Kurry (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vibrationen mit dem Case? Wenn du das Case fest hälst hört es dann auf?


----------



## chazer (20. Mai 2013)

Danke ConCAD!


----------



## Extrem__ (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

servus ich hab ein problem unzwar schaum im agb nun korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege amber ich denke es liegt daran dass die flüssigkeit von oben einfach auf die wasseroberfläche im agb plätschert. nun meine frage gibt es vielleicht anschlüsse die in denn agb hinein führen also ein kleines rohr welches sogesagt bis unter die wasseroberfläche führt um dieses plätschern zu verhindern und dadurch die schaumbildung verhindert?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es, aber es sollte auch ausreichen, wenn du einfach mehr wasser in deinen agb kippst. dadurch sollte ja der einlass auch komplett unter der wasseroberfläche liegen


----------



## Minga_Bua (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiss nicht aber die Pumpe surrt mal laut mal ist sie kaum hörbar. Ich glaube nicht das es an 12v oder 7v liegt :/ Eine Pumpe müsste doch immer gleich "laut" sein oder?


----------



## Kurry (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, es sind die Vibrationen vom Case, die durch die Pumpe entstehen.


----------



## Uter (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber im EK-Fall finde ich das von EK veröffentlichte Statement wesentlich schlüssiger.
> [...]
> Für mich ein weiterer Grund (nach der Diffamierung von Konkurrenzprodukten im Rahmen der Kühlereinteilungen), möglichst nicht mehr bei AT zu bestellen. Großes Sortiment und regelmäßige Rabatte mögen ja nett sein, aber bitte nicht auf die Art.


 Sign, wobei ich das Sortiment auch nicht mehr so groß bzw. gut finde. Klar, es gibt eine große Auswahl, aber fast alle Produkte sind inzwischen entweder von Hausmarken und fast nur auf niedrige Herstellungskosten optimiert (aber teilweise trotzdem deutlich teurer als vor ein paar Jahren) oder ziemlich teuer. Schade, dass es keinen konkurrenzfähigen Shop gibt.


----------



## Extrem__ (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bekomm denn einlass nur unter wasser wenn ich die flasche randvoll mache da sie vertikal in meinem pc case steht und der schlauch oben in die flasche mündet und sonst müsste die flüssigkeit so oder so rein plätschern kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie man diese anschlüsse nennt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du mal nen Foto machen?
Was hast du überhaupt für einen AGB? Und was für einen Anschluss meinst du?

Zur Not kannst du aber bestimmt einfach ein stück Schlauch von unten in den Auslass stecken.


----------



## Extrem__ (21. Mai 2013)

ich hoffe hier kann mans sehen schlauch unten an anschluss befestigen ist denke ich nicht die optimale lösung. Ich hatte mal auf nem bild so einen anschluss gesehen nun leider find ich das nicht mehr und weis leider nicht wie die heißen oder wo es die zu kaufen gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf dem bild kann man auch gut und deutlich diesen schaum erkennen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der schaum da ist höchstens optisch schädlich  und soweit ich sehe, ist da auch nix falsch.


----------



## Oozy (22. Mai 2013)

Verliert man bei der ASUS GTX 690 die Garantie, wenn kan den Kühler wechselt? (Wegen WaKü)


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

soweit ich weiss, gibt es nur einen boardpartner, der die garantie nach einem wechsel auf wakü noch aufrecht hält: EVGA.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut dem Kerl aus dem Asus Support Forum hier nicht, wenn der Schaden nicht durch den Umbau oder so entstanden ist. Das gleiche gilt afaik auch für OC.


EDIT: Hier stehts nochmal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Asus-Support ist nicht dafür bekannt, immer richtige Angaben zu machen...
Und davon abgesehen schreibt er nur, dass es "keine Probleme gibt". Was soviel heißt wie "solange wir nichts davon merken, machen wir auch keinen Stress".


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, gibt es nur einen boardpartner, der die garantie nach einem wechsel auf wakü noch aufrecht hält: EVGA.



Macht das neuerdings Zotac nicht auch? meine ich zumindest gehört zu haben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... "solange wir nichts davon merken, machen wir auch keinen Stress".


 
ich denke mal, dass kann man auf alle boardpartner beziehen.


----------



## TechGuru (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich im Winter einen Radi nach draußen verlge, z.B. einen Mora, und den Pc bei 20 Grad im Haus lasse, und dann die Cpu auf 5 Ghz ziehe, so viel, dass die Temperatur der Cpu 20 bis 30 Grad ist, bildet sich doch kein Kondenswasser im Gehäuse.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Mai 2013)

Doch an den Schläuchen und Kühlkörpern. 
Denn diese sind ja deutlich kälter als 20 Grad, auch wenn der Chip dann wieder 20-30 Grad hat.


----------



## TechGuru (27. Mai 2013)

Meinst du mit Kühlkörper die Oberseite der Cpu Kühler bzw. Gpu Kühler?
Sind die nicht auch etwa so warm wie die Kerne der cpu?
Die Schläuche kann man ja mit Schaumstoff oder ähnlichem isolieren und mit lüftern trocknen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Mai 2013)

Nö, bei mit ist die Oberseite der Kühlkörper etwa so warm wie das Wasser. 
Auch die Unterseite ist nicht so warm wie die Kerntemperatur, auch wenn der Unterschied nicht groß sein dürfte. 

Ja klar, kann man alles isolieren usw. ist dann aber auch schon wieder fast wie mit Dice oder LN2. Nur halt nicht so stark. 
Und ab der Rückseite des PCB sollte es ebenfalls keine Probleme geben.  

Du könntest auch einfach den ganzen PC rausstellen. 
-> alles gleich kalt -> keine Probleme mit Kondenswasser. (Zumindest so lange du ihn nicht wieder ins Warme rein holst.)


----------



## TechGuru (27. Mai 2013)

Danke erstmal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühlerhersteller wären verdammt froh, wenn der Boden der Kühler so warm wäre, wie die Kerne. Da liegt einiges dazwischen 

Und bezüglich der Schläuche: Mit Lüftern "trocknen" klappt ohne entsprechende Isolierung wenig bis gar nicht. Kondenswasser bildet sich solange, wie eine Oberfläche kälter ist, als der Taupunkt der umgebenden Luft. Und wenn mehr Luft vorbeikommt und die Fläche trotzdem kälter bleibt, bildet sich nur noch mehr Kondenswasser.
Natürlich liefert mehr Luft auch wesentlich mehr Wärme, so dass die Oberfläche irgendwann warm genug ist, um Kondensation zu verhindern - aber bei 1,5 mm als Isolierung zwischen Wasser und Luft braucht man da entweder verdammt starke Lüfter oder relativ (in Relation zur Raumluft und deren Feuchtegehalt) warmes Wasser.


----------



## TechGuru (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich also die Schläuche wie bei einer Kokü mit 2 cm dickem Schaumstoff oder ähnlichem dämme bildet sich kein Kondenswasser, oder spielen noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gut die Dämmung sein muss, hängt von der Temperaturdifferenz und dem Material ab - aber mit 2 cm bist du sicherlich auf dem richtigen Wege. Problematisch werden dann eher Übergangsbereiche am Rand der Isolierung und halt die Kühler selbst (vor allem die Unterseite).
Wenn du dich damit näher auseinandersetzen willst, solltest du mal im Extremkühlungs-Unterforum anfragen. Das ist die bessere Anlaufstelle für alles, was unter Raumtemperatur kühlt. Prinzipiell wird der Isolieraufwand mit dem einer Kompressorkühlung vergleichbar sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand ne Idee, wieso ich meine NB (AMD 970) nicht richtig "kaltgestellt" bekomme?

Nachdem der Kühlkörper! dort öfters so heiß war, dass man sich bei längerem hinfassen verbrannt hat, habe ich die WLP gewechselt. Das brachte aber keine Besserung.

Deshalb ist jetzt ein Alphacool HF14 Smart Motion drauf.
Trotzdem habe ich an der Rückseite des Mainboards auch in Idle noch 50 Grad! Und das bei einem Chipsatz mit unter 15W TDP.
Wassertemperatur liegt bei 24 Grad, meine Graka hat im Idle (gleicher Kühler) 30 Grad, die Graka verbraucht im Idle aber schon 30W.
Hinter der CPU hat das Board praktisch Lufttemperatur. Wieso ist das bei dem popeligen Chipsatz nicht so? 

Was mach ich falsch bzw. habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen?

Anpressdruck ist übrigens ordentlich vorhanden, die Federn sind fast komplett zusammengequetscht. WLP wurde auch richtig dosiert.

Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist dass der Kühler nicht ganz plan aufliegt. Auf so einem 5x5mm Chip sitzt der bestimmt ganz schön kippelig.
Aber wie prüfe ich das ohne den kompletten PC zu zerlegen und was könnte ich dagegen tun?

EDIT: Die Temperatur auslesen bringt nix, sämtliche ausgelesenen Werte liegen unter der Temperatur der Mainboardrückseite.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht der Chipsatz denn irgendwelche Probleme? Soviel Augenmerk würde ich da gar nicht drauf legen, die Chips können i.d.R. sehr viel ab an Temperaturen (60°C+ sind da kein Problem). Dass du auf der Rückseite hinterm Chip höhere Temperaturen als hinter CPU misst, ist absolut realistisch und logisch. Der Chipsatz ist direkt auf dem Board aufgelötet, und auch wenn das DIE vom PCB weg zeigt gibt es dennoch viel Wärme über die Lötpunkte ab. Bei der CPU jedoch dämmt der Sockel aus 2mm Kunststoff doch schon ganz gut. Ich würde mir da absolut keine Sorgen machen, erst recht nicht wenn ein Wasserkühler drauf sitzt.

P.S.: geringere TDP heißt nicht geringere Temperaturen, vor allem nicht, wenn man unterschiedliche Bauteile vergleicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist dass der Kühler nicht ganz plan aufliegt. Auf so einem 5x5mm Chip sitzt der bestimmt ganz schön kippelig.
> Aber wie prüfe ich das ohne den kompletten PC zu zerlegen und was könnte ich dagegen tun?


 
Prüfen: WLP-Abdruck
Was dagegen tun: Den Kühler richtig ausrichten und die Schrauben angemessen anziehen.
Je nach Kühler heißt das übrigens auch "nicht zu stark", da sonst der Boden deformiert wird.


----------



## Rurdo (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute!
Weiß jemand von euch ob ein Heatkiller GPU-X3 69XX auf eine MSI Twin Frozr II HD 6950 passt?
Mfg


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö Probleme macht er nicht.
(Hatte vorher durch den Umbau der CPU auf Wakü und den dadurch fehlenden Luftstrom aber über 80 Grad am Kühler, da musst ich was machen. Vor allem da der Sommer ja erst noch kommt.)

Das alleine die TDP nix sagt ist mir auch bewusst. Kommt auch auf die Fläche an. Die der GPU ist aber auch nur 4-6x so groß. Bei 12-15x so großer Wärmeabgabe.
Ja klar, der Sockel dämpft, aber irgendwie kommt der mir trotzdem viel zu heiß vor. 
Naja, immerhin deutlich besser als vorher, wenn auch nicht so gut wie erhofft.

Beim Anpressdruck hab ich bei wenig angefangen und mich dann immer weiter hochgeschafft, als mir die Temps nicht gefielen. Hat auch ein paar Grad gebracht, aber ebenfalls weniger als erhofft.

Hab momentan nicht so die Lust den abzumontieren. 
Blöderweise dreht sich die ganze Schraube wenn man nicht von hinten dagegenhält. Dazu müsste das MB raus und dazu müsste ich die GPU ausbauen, das Wasser ablassen und die Hälfte der Wakü zerlegen.

Ich glaub ich lass es erstmal und beobachte. Bei 50 Grad Rückseite rechne ich mit 60-70 Chip und das ist ja nicht kritisch.
Unter Volldampf wirds auch bloß 5 Grad wärmer.


----------



## Wolli (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi 
spiele mit dem gedanken meine 7970 zu verkaufen und gegen eine 770 zu tauschen, wollte aber gerne wieder den heatkiller waterblock verwenden. gibt es schon ein release datum oder ähnliches? konnte bisher noch keinen finden für die 770


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Wenn die auch auf dem PCB der Titan basieren (so wie die 780), dann weiß man ja welcher Kühler passen wird


----------



## TechGuru (30. Mai 2013)

Aber bei den Titan Kühler steht manchmal nichts von einer Kompatibilität zur 780 und zur 770 stand noch nirgendswo etwas.
Das wundert mich jetzt schon, weil alle drei den gleichen neuen Radial-Kühler nutzen.


----------



## Wolli (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also der heatkiller block der titan passt definitiv auch auf die 780, die werden als einer verkauft
HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 780-TITAN LT - Watercool Store
frage mich halt nur ob da noch ein neuer für die 770 kommt oder ob das pcb wirklich genau die gleichen lochabstände hat wie die 780/titan


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also nach den Bildern auf CB(ComputerBase) von der GTX770, sieht das PCB bzw. die Anordnung sowie die Bauteile arg anders der der GTX780 und Titan aus,
bei beiden zu letzt genannten gibts es ja kaum Unterschiede.


----------



## McZonk (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also nach den Bildern auf CB(ComputerBase) von der GTX770, sieht das PCB bzw. die Anordnung sowie die Bauteile arg anders der der GTX780 und Titan aus,


 Das ist ja auch naheliegend, da es sich um zwei komplett unterschiedliche Chips handelt, was insbesondere auch für das abweichende Speicherinterface und die Spannungsversorgung gilt. Das hat dann ein abweichendes PCB-Layout zur Folge. Wie Blechdesigner schon vermutet werden die Kühler nicht kompatibel sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide verwenden aber den gleichen Luftkühler und das PCB-Layout weicht in der Tat recht wenig ab. Im GPU-Bereich wäre es auf alle Fälle möglich, einen mit beidem kompatiblen Kühler zu bauen - bei den Spannungswandlern sollte man aber wirklich auf offizielle Statements warten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die speicher sind ebenfalls anders, 3 statt 4 speicherbausteine . je nach kühler sind ja kleine erhebungen für die einzelnen bausteinegefräst, oder eine durchgängige für alle in der reihe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen schrieb ich "möglich", denn die meisten Hersteller arbeiten mittlerweile mit flachen Böden, die einfacher herzustellen sind. Problematisch könnte aber die linke Reihe werden, die schlichtweg länger ist. Hier kann man einen kompatiblen Kühler fertigen, aber ob es die aktuellen schon sind, müssen die Hersteller selbst beurteilen.


----------



## BiCxMonO (1. Juni 2013)

Hi. 

Ich wollte Mal fragen wie ich meine Wasserkühlung entlüften, bzw. Befüllen soll. Ich weiß nicht wir ich die Pumpe anmache, ohne den ganzen PC zu starten. (Pumpe wird über 4 Pol molex angeschlossen.)


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

entweder 2tes NT oder beim Internen NT alles ausstecken, dann beim Stecker vom Mainboard schwarz und grünen pin überbrücken.
Pin nummern weiß bestimmt hier einer ausm kopf oder google weiß es auch

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Masse und PS-On


----------



## BiCxMonO (2. Juni 2013)

Ok vielen dank. Also die beiden einfach mit n Kabel "kurzschließen"?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau.
AT und Co verkaufen dafür zwar auch fertige Stecker, die sind aber eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

was würde eine GPU-Only-Wakü für eine GTX 470 etwa gebraucht kosten? Sagen wir mit 1 280er Radiator.

LG, sky


----------



## santos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn Du die AS XT Ultra für 100€ kaufst, ist der Stecker dabei.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> wenn Du die AS XT Ultra für 100€ kaufst, ist der Stecker dabei.


 
Das ist die Pumpe?


----------



## santos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AT verkauft Kühler B-Ware für ca. 40€. Ach ich versteh Du willst einen Preis für komplett alles. PI mal Daumen 300€. Es gibt Trabbi und auch Porsche in der Wakü, kommt auf Deine Wünsche an.
Noch was vergessen, wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt, besser man achtet auf ein bisschen Qualität.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Juni 2013)

santos schrieb:


> wenn Du die AS XT Ultra für 100 kaufst, ist der Stecker dabei.



Ahh daher hab ich den also frag mich schon die ganze Zeit woher ich sowas hab. 
Und ja die Pumpe (Aqustream XT)


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> AT verkauft Kühler B-Ware für ca. 40€. Ach ich versteh Du willst einen Preis für komplett alles. PI mal Daumen 300€. Es gibt Trabbi und auch Porsche in der Wakü, kommt auf Deine Wünsche an.
> Noch was vergessen, wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt, besser man achtet auf ein bisschen Qualität.


 
OK, bei den 300 sind das dann gebrauchte Parts?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2013)

Also mit Gebraucht kann man schon unter 300 hinkommen.

Ich hab meins als GPU Only aufgebaut und bin bei etwas über 200 gelandet. 
Teilweise neue Teile, teilweise gebrauchte.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, danke. Ich werde mich mal beschläuen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

wenn ich mir den eigtlichen AGB im Kreislauf sparen möchte, dann sollte doch theoretisch u. auch praktisch dieses Gebilde(siehe Bild) ihn mir ersetzen können, oder was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dein Bild versteh ich nicht, aber ohne AGB ist Theo. möglich
Problem ist das befüllen, und das du immer iwo Luft hast die sich nicht im AGB absetzten kann sondern halt
sonst irgendwo im Kreislauf


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss ist wahrscheinlich so stark, dass die meiste Luft einfach nach unten weiter gerissen wird und dein aufgesetzter micro-AGB praktisch unwirksam wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Dein Bild versteh ich nicht, aber ohne AGB ist Theo. möglich
> Problem ist das befüllen, und das du immer iwo Luft hast die sich nicht im AGB absetzten kann sondern halt
> sonst irgendwo im Kreislauf


 Das Gebilde neben der Pumpe soll dann der gedachte AGB sein/werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





john201050 schrieb:


> Der Durchfluss ist wahrscheinlich so stark,  dass die meiste Luft einfach nach unten weiter gerissen wird und dein  aufgesetzter micro-AGB praktisch unwirksam wird.


Und wenn ich mehr Schlauch nehme und noch ne schöne Form rein drehe  
Nein, also doch lieber auf bisschen mehr Fläche setzen wo das Wasser mehr arbeiten kann.
Hmm, war eigtl. nen schöner Grundgedanke um Platz zu sparen und noch flexibler zu sein  
(ich könnte es ja trotzdem ausprobieren, um zu schauen ob es nicht doch geht...)


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja klar, kannst du ausprobieren. Ergebnis würd mich auch interessieren. 
Wenn das Stück der höchste Punkt ist, sammelt sich die Luft früher oder später dann schon dort.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mehr Schlauch nehme und noch ne schöne Form rein drehe



Das Grundproblem ist der Querschnitt. Wenn sich die Luft bei laufender Pumpe absetzen soll, dann sollte das Wasser möglichst langsam fließen. Längerer Schlauch hilft dir da gar nicht, nur dickerer - und zwar in der Größenordnung von 2+ cm Innendurchmesser.
Wenn du ohne AGB auskommen willst, musst du den Kreislauf entlüften, ohne auf Pumpe und Abscheider angewiesen zu sein. Typischerweise ist das in Systemen, in denen Platzmangel einen AGB verhindert, auch halbwegs möglich. Bei großen Systemen muss man alternativ halt mit einem optionalen AGB arbeiten - im einfachsten Fall zwei Schlauchenden in nem Eimer, die nach erfolgreicher Entlüftung unter der Oberfläche miteinander verbunden werden und so den Kreislauf schließen.


----------



## Wald Fee (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus Leute,


spiele zur zeit mit dem Gedanken mit dem Wasser kühlen anzufangen und habe deswegen ne kleine frage, für die es sich nicht lohnt einen extra thread zu erstellen.
Ich habe ein kleines Gehäuse in dem sich nur platz für ein 120mm und einen 140mm Radiator finden würde, lohnt es sich bei dem wenigen Platz überhaupt eine Wasserkühlung für einen i7-2600k @4ghz auf stock Spanung und einer gtx680?(eventuell dann ne gtx 880 in einem Jahr )?
Das wars eigentlich schon, mehr Gedanken mache ich mir wenn eine Wasserkühlung überhaupt sinn macht.


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sagen nein. bei einem 120 und einem 140 brauchst du keine viel besseren temps erwarten, und der lärmpegel wird dann auch nicht weniger.
denke für das System sollte man min. nen 360er Radi einplanen. Kommt ein externer Radi in frage? 

Aber letzendlich kommt es drauf an was du willst, ob du einfach eine Wakü willst. Oder ob du auf lautstärke oder Temperatur großen wert legst


----------



## Wald Fee (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn geht es vor allem um den Lärmpegel, auf dem CPU ist zur Zeit ne h80 mit silent wings2 (ich weis nicht ideal, aber hatte die zu Hause und habs lieber leiser alls aus der Hardwar raus zu hollen) der deswegen auch schön leise ist, aber nachdem ich heute mal wieder bf3 und far Cry Blood Dragon gespielt habe, viel leider die GTX 680 unschön in Form von lärm auf.

Externer Radiator, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, werd hoffentlich im Sommer in eine Wg ziehen und müsste mal schauen wie es da mit Platz aussieht. Eine kleine frage kann man die eigentlich auch unter den Schreibtisch stellen, oder muss man dann jeden Tag saugen wegen Staub?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Wald Fee schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> 
> spiele zur zeit mit dem Gedanken mit dem Wasser kühlen anzufangen und habe deswegen ne kleine frage, für die es sich nicht lohnt einen extra thread zu erstellen.
> ...


 
Mir sieht der Freiraum unterm Deckel groß genug für einen 200er aus und je nachdem, wieviele Festplatten zu hast, kann man die Front auch noch nutzen. Was wesentlich problematische sein dürfte: Ohne Modifikationen am Netzteil kannst du vermutlich nur GPU-only nutzen, weil zwischen Karte und NT zuwenig Platz für die Anschlüsse ist, die bei quasi allen Kühlern 2,5-3 cm über das PCB hinausragen.
Je nach PCB der Karte (ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass zumindest teilweise kein Referenzdesign verwendet wird) könnte es auch allgemein unmöglich sein, einen passenden Kühler zu bekommen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich es jedenfalls erstmal mit optimierter Luftführung und -trennung versuchen (fanduct, etc.). Du hast relativ viel Oberfläche an den Kühlern, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die Nähe zum Netzteil die gänzlich fehlende Abluftführung des Grafikkartenkühlers für Probleme sorgen.


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst dir auch einen größeren Radiator mit Abstandshaltern auf den Deckel montieren. Das würde sich bei deinem Case ja anbieten


----------



## Wald Fee (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja das Netzteil ist mit dem Lüfter Richtung Grafikkarte angebracht, so sollte eigentlich die Abluft der Grafikkarte über das Netzteil nach draussen geschaft werden. Meine GTX 680 gehört ja schon zu der Familie der langen Grafikkarten(bild mir grad was mit 31cm ein), deswegen ist die eigentlich schon so ne Art natürlicher fanduct, außerdem muss ja nen bisschen was an Luft nach oben zum CPU.

Den oberen Teil des Festplatten Käfig brauche ich eigentlich schon, habe zur zeit eine SSD und ne alte HDD, wobei ich die HDD bald rausschmeiße und gegen eine 7200 Platte oder 2 kleiner 5400 Platten im raid0 tausche.



godfather22 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch einen größeren Radiator mit Abstandshaltern auf den Deckel montieren. Das würde sich bei deinem Case ja anbieten


Und dabei den gesamten sauberen look des Gehäuse ruinieren, habe mich gerade für das Case entschieden weil es so "schön" aussieht. Deswegen kommt für mich nur ein externer Radiator zum Einsatz den man irgendwo hinstellt wo man ihn nicht sieht, z.b. unter den Schreibtisch


----------



## summX (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zum Phobya Nova ... Passen da die Abdeckungen, die für MoRa3 konzipiert sind, auch drauf? Bei AT steht was von 9x120 kompatibel...


----------



## Grinsemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phobya bietet eigene Blenden an. Die vom Mora werden nicht passen


----------



## summX (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Nova Radi scheint es aber nur so eine recht einfache Blende zu geben. Einfach nur 9 große Löcher drin. Kein edler "Grill" oder sowas.


----------



## Grinsemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, was schickeres haben die auch nicht im Angebot, aber die Blende siehst du ja auch nicht mehr wenn du die Lüfter drauf verbaut hast


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...es sei denn du verbaust die Lüfter hinter der Blende, bastelst also ein Bisschen rum.


----------



## summX (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist doch sowieso schon verbaut. Such ja eine für "davor", damit man nicht gleich in die Lüfter greift.


----------



## Grinsemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso, das meinst du^^
Der Lochabstand passt soweit von den Morablenden, da diese zusammen mit den Lüftern verschraubt werden.
Zum einen wäre ich da aber vorsichtig, da der Mora dort über ein zuätzliches Gewinde verfügt. Zum Anderen passt die Blende schlussendlich nicht, da diese größer als der Nova ist.
Hier würde ich dann auf den NOVA Stand setzen.


----------



## summX (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Löcher schon ins Gehäuse gebohrt und morgen kommen die passenden Schrauben. Dann wird das Ding an die Seite gebaut  
Wie siehts denn hiermit aus? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Triple (360) - Bricky-White Phobya Blende Triple (360) - Bricky - White 38276
Diese Blenden sind ja für 3x120 ... ergo: 3 Stück nebeneinander? Müsste doch passen ...


----------



## Grinsemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, geht nicht.
schau mal wo die Schraublöcher sind und wie weit die Blenden dann übereinander lappen würden. Novas sind einfach nur gut und günstig. Für zusätzliche Sachen wie "Schick" muß man halt zum Mora greifen. ...oder eben den Phobya Stand, aber "schick" würde ich den jetzt auch nicht wirklich finden.

Notfalls geh in den Baumarkt und hol dir Lochblech ö.Ä und bastel es dir zurecht. (komisch das solche Sachen nicht VOR dem Kauf beachtet werden  )


----------



## summX (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> (komisch das solche Sachen nicht VOR dem Kauf beachtet werden  )



So ist es nun nicht gewesen. Ich bin jetzt nicht völlig überrascht! Aber es hätte ja sein können, dass da noch was geht. Stören tut es mich nicht, aber es könnte eben auch cooler aussehen. Mehr isset nich ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüftergitter für Axiallüfter für 120mm schwarz Lüftergitter für Axiallüfter für 120mm schwarz 80001

die dinger erfüllen ihre funktion mit am besten. blockieren den luftstrom kaum und die finger passen auch nicht durch


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,

In wie weit senkt dieser Filter meine Durchflussleistung?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ebe--Absperrh-hnen-und-Einbaublende-G1-4.html


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schnell, ohne lang zu denken: Welcher AGB hat ne bessere Qualität? Der FrozenQ Reactor Core oder ein selbst zusammengebauter Koolance BYO? 

@MPH: Ich denke mal nicht viel. Mich interessiert viel mehr wo man das Ding anbringen will.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Juni 2013)

Wie anbringen? Ja ich würde ihm vor die pumpe setzen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist mir schon klar.  Nur die Löcher und die Absperrhähne sind doch wohl perfekt, um das Ding an ne Wand oder so zu hängen.  Aber ich glaub da fehlt mir gerade einfach die Vorstellungskraft zu.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Bratwurstmobil*, der Aquacomputer Aqualis einer Alternative fuer dich?
Wuerd ich im Moment jeden anderen Roehren-AGB vorziehen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och, den würde ich gern nehmen. Nur leider ist der mir deutlich zu klein. Ende des Monats soll bei mir ein 900D unterm Schreib... Stop, der wird nicht drunter passen....neben dem Schreibtisch stehen. Ein Aqualis würde da recht verloren drin aussehen und an die höchste Stelle bekomm ich den dann auch nur schwer. So, deshalb standen Koolance oder Frozen im Raum. Koolance, weil ich da weiß, dass ich gute Qualität habe. Ist halt Koolance.  Aber der Frozen ist so teuer, da muss es nen Grund geben.  Bin halt recht vorsichtig, was den AGB angeht. Ist scheinbar das Teil, was am Öftesten für Herzrasen sorgt.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den gibts ja auch etwas groesser mit 880ml Fassungsvermoegen.
Ich glaub 30cm wuerden daoch nicht ganz so verloren aussehen. 
Was mir an diesen Dingern gefaellt, ist das die aus Borosilikatglas sind, keine Plexiglasprobleme mehr, und eine gute Verarbeitung haben.
*
*


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woah, das ist mir neu...  Das stellt die Dinger für mich nochmal in ein anderes Licht.

Welcher der FrozenQs ist das denn hier auf diesem Bild? Weil die Höhe ist eigentlich schon ziemlich optimal.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute Frage, die gibts in 160mm, 250mm und 400mm. Nach dem der kuerzer als das Mainboard ist, schaetze ich das das ein 250mm Teil ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann nehm ich den AQ. Danke dir!


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch den gibts in verschiedenen Versionen. Musst bisschen suchen was du da genau willst.
Hier eine kleine Uebersicht, und hier die komplette Liste (auf Seite 2 gehts weiter).
Gibts mit Pumpenadapter, damit du eine Pumpe gleich dranbauen kannst, Fuellstandsmessung, Nanobeschichtung, Beleuchtungsoption usw.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das weiß ich. Mir war es halt nur neu, dass es die auch in 300mm Höhe gibt. Werde dann auch wahrscheinlich gleich zum XT greifen, spar ich mir gleich so manche Sensoren.  Nen Pumpenadapter brauch ich wohl nicht. Werde ich wohl klassisch an die Aquastream anschließen, vor allem weils da scheinbar eh keinen Adapter für gibt.

Edit: Ein Anliegen hab ich noch. Hat schon einer mal die Corsair-Fans getestet, besonders diese hubschen Dinger hier?


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, bei den Lueftern kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
Hab bis auf Silverstone 180mm nur Noiseblocker verbaut. Mag irgendwie nix mehr Anderes, nachdem ich mit Yate Loons, Aerocool und Arctic Cooling keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe, und bei den Noiseblockern gelandet bin.
Find die eLoops schick. Multiframe, Black Silent Pro und Black Silent hatte ich alle schon im Einsatz bzw noch im Einsatz.

Oh und 2 Alpenfoehn Wing Boost Royal Blue hab ich auf den einen CPU Kuehler, war iwie einer der besten Alternativen mit PWM als 140mm damals.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, sollten die 23 dB stimmen, wäre das nicht unbedingt laut. Und mit Corsair hab ich bisher ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dazu sind die Dinger echt überdurchschnittlich gut entkoppelt und dazu auch noch sehr schön anzusehen. Ich denke ich werd zumindest mal in der Seite vom 900D vier Stück davon verbauen und auch n kurzes Review verfassen.  Wingboosts hab ich ja auch zwei Stück am K2. Leise sind die auf vollen 1600 Touren aber nicht wirklich.  Mit 700 ist es aber die leiseste Komponente in meinem System.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (8. Juni 2013)

Habe auch die alpenföhn wingboost und da steht auch das die 23db erzeugen bei 1200upm ... finde aber das das alles echt noch vertretbar leise ist


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Sagt mal, gab's nicht irgendwo einen Vergleichstest zwischen verschiedenen 360er-Radi's _einschließlich _Monsta?

Ich find's derzeit nicht, nur einen ohne die Monsta's.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier nach. Einiges an Reviews dabei 
Testberichte im Netz (Hardware) - SysProfile Forum


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke!
Der Test von Bundy liefert mir zwar Ergebnisse, aber diese machen die Kaufentscheidung leider nicht leichter....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DeXgo - Artikel Übersicht
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...adiatoren-im-vergleichstest-test-roundup.html

ist jeweils ein Monsta dabei, aber sonst findet man glaube so gut wie keine Vergleiche.


----------



## godfather22 (8. Juni 2013)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Der EK Waterblock für die 7950 passt nicht auf die VTX3D 7950 X-Edition V2. 
Zum Glück hab ich hier noch ne Referenzkarte, sonst hätte ich ganz schön in die Röhre geguckt


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja Blöd, aber laut CoolingConfigurator.com sollte es ja eig passen.

Hat schon wer was in Sachen Gigabyte 7950 rev.2 Full Cover gehört?


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



XxmArKxX88 schrieb:


> Das ist ja Blöd, aber laut CoolingConfigurator.com sollte es ja eig passen.
> 
> Hat schon wer was in Sachen Gigabyte 7950 rev.2 Full Cover gehört?


 Afaik hatte die mein Bruder. 
Die hatte eine etwas andere (stärkere) Spannungsversorgung und der Alphacool Fulcover hat deshalb nicht gepasst.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das die nicht passen weiß ich ja, aber hätte ja sein können die bringen mal noch einen raus oder so, falls die keinen Full Cover mehr raus bringen würde ich bei LiquidExtasy vllt mal anfragen. Da wäre ja eine Großbestellung wieder günstiger.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da kommt sicher kein neuer Kühler mehr, entweder Custom (LE zB.) oder GPU-only.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



XxmArKxX88 schrieb:


> DeXgo - Artikel Übersicht
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...adiatoren-im-vergleichstest-test-roundup.html
> 
> ist jeweils ein Monsta dabei, aber sonst findet man glaube so gut wie keine Vergleiche.


 
Der TFC Monsta im ersten Link hat nichts mit den Alphacool Monstas zu tun.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran oh sry


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der tfc monsta scheint ja noch gewaltiger zu sein, als die alphacool's


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und schlecht sieht er auch nicht aus ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ XxmArKxX88: Danke, das war genau das, was ich suchte.

Im Fazit kann ich mir die Platzprobleme, die der Monsta verursacht, getrost schenken - so weltbewegend ist der Kühlgewinn nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem, Freut mich das ich helfen konnte


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mich würde mal interessieren, wie der test bei noch höheren drehzahlen (1500+) ausgeht. auch wenn nur wenige solche anlegen werden


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2013)

Mal eine Frage: Wie messt ihr denn euren Durchfluss und eure Temparaturen und steuert eure Lüfter? Mit ner Aquaero 5?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2013)

Durchfluss: Garnicht. Die Laing steht fest auf 88% und das reicht locker.

Temps: Ein Wassersensor und zwei im Gehäuse verteilt.
Die Radilüfter laufen nach Ersterem, die Gehäuselüftung am wärmeren der anderen beiden.

Alles hängt an einem BigNG.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchluss mit dem aquacomputer DFM, Laing ist auf 66% gefixt.

Zwei Wassertemperatursensoren (vor und nach den Radiatoren), vier weiter Fühler (Festplatte, Netzteil, Spannungswandler Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher), alle vom Aquaero überwacht.

Lüfter laufen auf 400rpm, steigt die Wassertemperatur über Wert X wird die Umdrehungszahl angehoben (im Sommer i.d.R.).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie messt ihr denn euren Durchfluss und eure Temparaturen und steuert eure Lüfter? Mit ner Aquaero 5?


 
Durchfluss: Flowmeter2
Temperatur: Ein Sensor zwischen GPU und weg nach draußen, einer zwischen rein und AGB
Ausgelesen wird beides von nem FOMpro, Lüfter gibt es keine, die gesteuert werden müssen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Hat wer einen Mora-3 für 9*120mm Lüfter 'greifbar' und kann mir bitte zwei Maße Mitteilen?
Einmal den Mittenabstand von Lüfter zu Lüfter und dann das Gesamtmaß des Lüftergitters.

danke!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Mittenabstand" = Nabenabstand?
Die ist zwangsläufig das gleiche, wie die Lüfterbreite+Abstand zwischen den Lüftern (=0, bei Eigenbau würde ich vielleicht nen mm einplanen), also 120 mm 
Gesamtmaß müsste den Außenabmessungen des Radis entsprechen, schließlich soll die bündig abschließen.


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat wer einen Mora-3 für 9*120mm Lüfter 'greifbar' und kann mir bitte zwei Maße Mitteilen?
> Einmal den Mittenabstand von Lüfter zu Lüfter und dann das Gesamtmaß des Lüftergitters.
> ...



? Mittenabstand von Lüfter zu Lüfter ?
Lüftergitteraußenmaße oder die Innenmaße?

zeichne mal bitte auf was du genau willst. Danke Nachbar


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2013)

Ist denn eigentlich in jedem Gehäuse genug Platz für Pumpe,Elektronik etc.? Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie ein define r4 mit nem externen Radi (am besten Mora 3) aussieht. Oder eben generell ein Gehäuse mit externem Radi. Ist es denn eigentlich zu empfehlen den Mora irgendwo  an den Schreibtisch zu schrauben, oder sollte der am PC sein? Oder z.B. Radi unterm Schreibtisch und Pc darauf? 

P.S Geht es denn ein Define R4 mit externem Radi auszustatten? Also vom Platz her? Oder sieht der Radi an der Seitenwand beschissen aus? Hält das so ne normale Seitenwand überhaupt aus, wenn da eine Mora mit Wasser dranhängt?


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

montieren kann man den externen Radi wo man will. Wenn dir beliebt sogar in nem anderen Zimmer^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ist denn eigentlich in jedem Gehäuse genug Platz für Pumpe,Elektronik etc.? Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie ein define r4 mit nem externen Radi (am besten Mora 3) aussieht. Oder eben generell ein Gehäuse mit externem Radi. Ist es denn eigentlich zu empfehlen den Mora irgendwo  an den Schreibtisch zu schrauben, oder sollte der am PC sein? Oder z.B. Radi unterm Schreibtisch und Pc darauf?
> 
> P.S Geht es denn ein Define R4 mit externem Radi auszustatten? Also vom Platz her? Oder sieht der Radi an der Seitenwand beschissen aus? Hält das so ne normale Seitenwand überhaupt aus, wenn da eine Mora mit Wasser dranhängt?



1. Praktisch ja. (Also in allen Midi-Towern geht das auf jeden Fall)

2. Ist egal. Kommt drauf an, ob der PC mehr als 1x alle 10 Jahre bewegt werden soll. 
Von mir aus kannst ihn auch aussen oder im Keller montieren.  (ausreichend starke Pumpe vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2013)

aber die Seitenwand hält sonem Mora 3 auf Dauer schon stand? 
 Wieviel ham eure Waküs denn gekostet? 

@Grinsemann wo ist denn bei dir der Radi?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wurden schon Shuttle-Schukarton-Barebones auf Wakü umgerüstet. Wenn man eine kompakte Pumpe nimmt, braucht diese weniger Platz, als ein guter Luftkühler - der Rest ist dann eine Einzelfall-Entscheidung, ob Platz für Schläuche und Anschlüse genau da ist, wo sie halt hinmüssen.  Viele mATX-Cubes verbauen z.B. ein Netzteil in so geringem Abstand über den Slots, dass eine Grafikkarte mit Komplettkühler nicht mehr reinpasst.
In 99% der Fälle ist es aber nur der Radiator, der zu Platzproblemen führt (und natürlich irgendwelche Casemodambitionen ala "Bauteil XY darf nicht zu sehen sein, auch wenn 95% des Innenraumes einsehbar sind).

Wo man den Radiator extern montiert, ist Geschmackssache und hängt im wesentlichen davon ab, wie mobil der PC bleiben soll.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so eine seitenwand hält einiges aus. und wenn man sich da nicht sicher ist, stützt man den halt noch von unten zusätlich ab. oder man montiert den garnicht erst am cas, sondern holt sich in irgendeiner form dafür eine halterung oder ein ganzes gehäuse. 

bzgl wakü-preise: ich hab für meine cpu-only wakü bereits über 400€ investiert. ist mehr als es sein müsste, aber wenn man mal ier und da was neues holt und austauscht, sammelt sich da doch schon ein "kleines" sümmchen zusammen. angefangen hab ich mit einem alphacool "cool answer" komplett-kit für etwa 190€, dazu kamen noch ein paar dinge, die ich von anfang an ausgetauscht habe, womit ich dann bei knapp 300 gelandet bin... 
wenn man es günstig haben will aber eine "wakü," dann muss eine kompaktwakü ausreichen 
und da ich noch einen gpu-block und einen weiteren radiator haben möchte, kommt bei mir noch mal mindestens 200 dazu.. bad hat meine wakü einen höheren einkaufswert, als das system selber


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2013)

gibts denn für ne Wasserkühlung auch so ne Art Hydraulikanschluß?


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Du meinst bestimmt so Schnellkupplungen, wo man den großen externen Radi mal schnell abnehmen und wieder anschließen kann, oder?
Wenn ja, klar die gibt es


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2013)

die schließen beim abziehen dann auch von selber, oder braucht mann da nen Hahnen?

Dass wäre ja auch noch ne Idee. Dann könnte man den Radi  auch nen Meter wegstellen und zum Transport einfach abziehen.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das machen Schnellkupplungen, es gibt aber unterschiede. Bei einigen können ein paar tropfen dabei rauskommen.
Aber es gibt auch no Spil wo kein einziger tropfen raus kommt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn man es günstig haben will aber eine "wakü," dann muss eine kompaktwakü ausreichen



"günstig" geht auch anders und selbst "billig" ist Gebrauch kein Problem. Müsste nachrechnen, tippe aber darauf, dass in meiner ganzen Wakü inklusive Steuerung nicht deine 400 € verbaut sind und die ist doch dezent besser, als ne durchschnittliche Kompaktwakü.


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> aber die Seitenwand hält sonem Mora 3 auf Dauer schon stand?
> Wieviel ham eure Waküs denn gekostet?
> 
> @Grinsemann wo ist denn bei dir der Radi?


 
zuerst hatte ich ihn am Case, dann an der Wand. Ich plane nun den Umbau auf 180er beidseitig bestückt mit Standfüßen weil ich öfter mal hin und er räume.
Schnelltrennkupplungen sind sehr praktisch. Da nutze ich die Koolance QD3 mit Schott. Zuvor hatte ich die VL3N ohne Schott. Das sieht aber weniger gut aus im Case und das Gebaumel der Schläuche störte mich wenn ich ihn zum Basteln oder Säubern wegbewegte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay, ich hab allein schon mehr bezahlt, weil ich mich für einen bestimmten hersteller entschieden, und nicht einfach die jeweils möglichst günstigste verfügbare komponente gewählt habe. wenn ich nur aufs geld geachtet hätte, wäre ich bei ähnlicher ausstattung vielleicht "nur" bei 300 bisher gelandet.


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja das machen Schnellkupplungen, es gibt aber unterschiede. Bei einigen können ein paar tropfen dabei rauskommen.
> Aber es gibt auch no Spil wo kein einziger tropfen raus kommt


 
Ja, bei den Schnelltrennkupplungen sind die Koolance VL3N oder QD3 erste Wahl. Die QD3 bieten den höchsten Durchfluß von allen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2013)

Welche Größe ist denn bei den Schläuchen zu empfehlen? 13/10 oder 16/10? Der Unterschied zwischen den zwei Größen ist ja nur, dass beim 16/10 die Wand dicker ist?


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder 11/8 oder 16/10. (eigentlich nur eine Optikfrage)
13/10 knickt mMn zu leicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man kein problem mit größeren bögen hat, reicht 13/10 auch völlig aus, da ist die knick-warscheinlichkeit dann ja nicht mehr so hoch.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2013)

wie steuert man denn 9x120mm Lüfter + Caselüftung? Oder sollte man einfach 700rpm Lüfter für den Radi nehmen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einfach eine lüftersteuerung, die 30W pro kanal verträgt. das ist genug luft nach oben. 
beispiel: ein eLoop B12-2 hat eine leistungsaufnahme von 0,85W. x9 = 7,65W. da reicht sogar eine steuerung mit bis zu 10W pro kanal aus.


----------



## Grinsemann (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Engere Biegeradien bekommt man mit 16/10er. Es mag mittlerweile ein paar Hersteller geben die 13/10er schon einigermaßen hinbekommen haben, aber dennoch machen 16/10er Schläuche da immernoch engere Radien mit.
Möchtest du Schraubies oder Tüllen nutzen ? Sollte der Schlauch farbig oder klar sein. Sollte das Wasser farbig sein ?

@ Feuerteufel
ja, aber vergiss nicht zu erwähnen das er dann pro Kanal aber entsprechende Adapter benötigt.
1 auf 9 = 9 Lüfter
1x 1 auf 2 plus 2x 1 auf 9 =18 Lüfter und fertig ist der doppelt bestückte Monsterradi

das geht an nur einem Kanal mit 30W
eigendlich sogar 30+ Lüfter pro Kanal^^


wer noch nen NOVA sucht kann sich gerne mal in meinen vk Thread verlaufen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn man keine Lust auf Adapter hat kann man die Lüfter auch einfach hintereinander löten  .


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juni 2013)

Grinsemann schrieb:


> Möchtest du Schraubies oder Tüllen nutzen ?



Was ist denn der Unterschied? Ich blick irgendwie nicht durch. 

Gibts es auch zu empfehlende  Wakü Gehäuse?(Platz für Pumpe etc.) Ich hatte bis jetzt das define R4 und das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 im Blick.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab einen 6fach-verteiler, der erste abzweig ist auch mit tachosignal.
unterschied zwischen tüllen und "schraubies"  ist einmal die optik und einmal die art der befestigung. bei tüllen steckst du den schlauf nur drüber und sicherst mit einer schlauchschelle oder mit kabelbindern, bei den "schraubies" ist eine überwurfmutter dabei. 
http://www.abload.de/img/img_5179yujvi.jpg http://www.jab-tech.com/images/products/sku2476.jpg


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juni 2013)

achso. Wie funktioniert die lüftersteuerung mit z.B. einem BigNG (heißt es so?)? Alles mit einem Programm vom Hersteller? Sind da denn auch so  Einstellmöglichkeiten wie z.B. Lüfter XY wird aufgrund der Wassertemperatur geregelt und Lüfter 1,2,3 mit einem anderen Temparaturmesser?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da weiss ich auch nicht, ich nutze eine analoge steuerung. nix mit display oder so. aber ich hab gehört, dass der t-balancer recht kompliziert ist. aber diese einstellungen bezüglich "wenn das passiert, mach das" gibt es da wohl.


----------



## Grinsemann (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja bei Schraubies hat man eine Überwurfmutter zur Sicherung des Schlauches, damit dieser nicht von der Tülle abrutscht. Bei den Schraubies haben die Tüllen entsprechend Gewinde dran um die Überwurfmuttern stramm ziehen zu können.
Ich nutze 13er Bitpower Tüllen mit 16/11er Tygon. Das hält so bomben fest, da bedarf es keiner Schraubtüllen.
10er ID auf 10er Tüllen sollte man immer Schlauchklemmen nutzen.
Bei den Schraubies muß man entsprechend 16/10er für 16/10er Schlauch nutzen. Da ist man mehr gebunden als bei Tüllen, bei denen der AD keine Rolle spielt.

wenn du die Wassertemp auslesen möchtest und vorzugsweise noch den Durchfluss gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit zum Poweradjust2 oder deutlich besser und genauer ein Aquaero 5 LT.

Wakügehäuse...kommt immer drauf an was du ausgeben möchtest.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juni 2013)

für das Gehäuse hatte Ich ca. 100€ frei. Bei z.B. dem Deep Silence 2 hätte ich einfach den Festplattenkäfig so abgeflext, dass ich eine Pumpe drunterbekomm.

@FeuerToifel


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> da weiss ich auch nicht, ich nutze eine analoge steuerung. nix mit display oder so. aber ich hab gehört, dass der t-balancer recht kompliziert ist. aber diese einstellungen bezüglich "wenn das passiert, mach das" gibt es da wohl.



Stellst du dann deine Lüfter fest ein oder aufgrund von Temparaturen von Gpu-z oder Cpu-z?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube, den kann man auch im ganzen rausschrauben oder einfach nur die unteren schienen rausnehmen, dann sollte da auch eine pumpe reinpassen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juni 2013)

Welches ist denn für ne Wakü am besten? 

Fractal Design Define R4 
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2

Dass Fractal würde ich mit Window nehmen, bei denn anderen das auch nachträglich machen. Das Deep Silence 2 hat wegen den eATX eben mehr Platz. Ist das denn ein großer Vorteil? HDD Schlitten sind vorraussichtlich allerhöchstens 3 belegt.


----------



## Grinsemann (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm das Fractal


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

beim define r4 und beim ds1 kann man die laufwerkskäfige auch teilweise rausnehmen und versetzt montieren. so hat man in der front platz für einen radi und muss nicht auf festplattenkäfige verzichten. und die pumpe kann man einfach oben auf den käfig stellen. 
bei den ds2 kann man den radiator auch am festplattenkäfig befestigen. und wenn man die unteren hdd-schlitten rausnimmt, kann man da die pumpe hinstellen, sofern diese nicht übermäßig groß ist.
mit e-atx hat man wie viel platz mehr? 2cm? 3cm? da das ist dann natürlich auch gleichzeitig mehr platz für einen radiator plus lüfter, ohne mit dem board zu kollidieren, wenn man normalen atx-formfaktor nutzt. e-atx boards gibt es sowieso nur wenige. sind glaub ich alles sockel 2011 boards.


----------



## epitr (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Pumpe ein (sehr) leises Geräusch von sich gibt: WAV Datei

Ist da noch Luft in der Pumpe?
Wie bekomme ich die am besten heraus?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klingt für mich eingendlich nach dem normalen betriebsgeräusch einer pumpe bzw eines motors.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> achso. Wie funktioniert die lüftersteuerung mit z.B. einem BigNG (heißt es so?)? Alles mit einem Programm vom Hersteller? Sind da denn auch so  Einstellmöglichkeiten wie z.B. Lüfter XY wird aufgrund der Wassertemperatur geregelt und Lüfter 1,2,3 mit einem anderen Temparaturmesser?


Eingestellt wird mit einem Programm des Herstellers, anschließend läuft aber alles auf der Steuerung selbst, also z.B. auch schon im Bios. Das ist bei allen "großen", also Aquaero, BigNG, FoM, Heatmaster etc. So.

Beim BigNG im speziellen kann man über eine Matrix jedem Lüfter die zuständigen Temperatursensoren zuordnen. Gearbeitet wird immer mit dem Maximalwert dieser Auswahl.
Die Steuerung kann dann entweder automatisch versuchen eine Zieltemperatur zu halten, oder man legt selbst eine Kennlinie fest(man setzt mehrere Punkte mit "Laufe bei Temp x mit y% Leistung", dazwischen wird linear geregelt).
Bei den anderen Steuerungen gibt es ähnliche Funktionen. Bei dem FoM kann man z.B. einen PID Regler definieren statt der Lüfterkurve "von Hand".


----------



## ULKi22 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,
Mal ne Frage: Würde ein EK XTX480 Radiator in einem getrennten Kreislauf für 4 übertatkete (11x0 MHZ) GTX Titan reichen?
Hab neulich so ein System gesehen, der Typ meinte die Karten liefen unter Last bei 40°C, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben.


----------



## TechGuru (13. Juni 2013)

Also leise auf jeden Fall nicht, vielleicht bei >2000 U/Min Lüfter und Monsta radi, aber 40 grad, bei 800 Watt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns nen dicker Radi mit 2000rpm+ Lüftern ist, ist das mMn sogar möglich.


Die groben Überschlagsrechnungen mit ~100W pro 120x120 Radifläche beziehen sich ja auf einen einigermaßen leisen Betrieb auch unter Vollast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"stabil" ist sicherlich kein Problem bei starken Lüftern - aber 40 °C hat selbst eine Karte nicht unter Last. Ggf. meinte er die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "stabil" ist sicherlich kein Problem bei starken Lüftern - aber 40 °C hat selbst eine Karte nicht unter Last. Ggf. meinte er die Wassertemperatur?


 
oder delta-temp bei sehr niedriger raumtemp


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was'n das dann für ne Raumtemperatur?


----------



## zockerlein (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> aber 40 °C hat selbst eine Karte nicht unter Last.


naja, bei meiner Kühlfläche bin ich bei 5V-Lüftung bei 41° in Bf3 

aber was anderes: wie findet ihr die neue Verschlauchung?


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wär von graka zu cpu zu 120 (vorderer anschluss rein/hinterer raus) zu 240 gegangen sieht sauberer aus.

und das Fatality hätte ich schleunigst entsorgt xD ^^

Die Farbkombi gefällt mir gut nur bin ich kein freund des Graka wakühlers ^^

just my 2 Cents


----------



## zockerlein (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das fatality muss weg, nur mangelts am geld 
das mit der Anordnung der Radis hatte ich mir auch so überlegt aber das würde ungefähr so aussehen (siehe anhang, Schwarz Radi, Blau Schlauch, Grün Lüfter)
das wäre noch schlimmer als es so ist 
ein Winkel geht da auch nicht, da dann auch der Lüfter im Weg ist ^^




> Die Farbkombi gefällt mir gut nur bin ich kein freund des Graka wakühlers ^^


wieso? ich find den echt hammer


----------



## Nom4d (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Salve!

Leute, ist es schlimm, wenn die Radiatoren mit erwärmter Luft aus dem Gehäuse inneren gekühlt werden? (360er Slim + 120er Slim @ Enermax TB Silence @ 800RPM) 

Steck gerade in der Planung für mein Shinobi XL... Hänge später noch ein Bild an, das man versteht was ich meine .


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, schlimm ist es nicht.

Der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Luft innen und Luft aussen wird aber an das Wasser weitergegeben.
Das macht normalerweise aber keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... und es hat auch Vorteile, so werden z.B. die Komponenten ohne Wakü besser gekühlt und die Radiatoren stauben nicht so schnell zu (v.a., wenn man Staubfilter nutzt). Letztlich ist es systemabhängig bzw. Geschmackssache, was besser ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Juni 2013)

So Jungs und Mädels.

Was mich einfach mal interessieren würde ob sich bei meinen System eine Wasserkühlung lohnen würde und was ich in etwa einplanen müsste. 

Würden 300-400€ reichen und bekomm ich das als Anfänger in Sachen Wakü selber auf die Reihe. 

Bis auf die jetzige h100 was auch keine richtige ist hatte ich mich damit nie beschäftigt. Aktuelles System steht in der Signatur. 

MfG


----------



## 991jo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit 300 bis 400€ wirst du bei nem SLI-System nicht ganz hinkommen, da du 2 mal gen GPU Block brauchst und auch mehr Radi-Fläche. Ansonsten ist das Zusammenbauen auch für nen Anfänger machbar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da so ein gpu-block meist so um die 80€ kostet, wärest du mit deinen beiden graka's bereits bei einem drittel bis hälfte von deinem angegebenen budget angelangt. plus die etwa 40€, die die meisten cpu-blocks etwa kosten, wären das schon um die 200 nur die blocks. ausgehend von nagelneu-kauf. gebraucht kann das ganze natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Juni 2013)

Was müsste ich in etwa Rechnen? Und würde es sich überhaupt lohnen

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ob es sich lohnt, musst du selber entscheiden. und wieviel du in etwa ausgeben wirst, könntest du hier entnehmen


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ob es sich lohnt, musst du selber entscheiden. und wieviel du in etwa ausgeben wirst, könntest du hier entnehmen


 
Danke fürn Link, ich geh dann mal lesen

mfg


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Scheint fast so als hätte wir bald auch eine in unseren Smartphones.
Cool bleiben: Apple, Samsung und HTC wollen wassergekühlte Smartphones bauen


----------



## Nom4d (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit!

Da ich mal wieder am verzweifeln bin, was meine Wasserkühlungs-Planung betrifft, frag ich euch einfach mal wieder um Rat:

Ich bin wohl jemand der einzigsten Menschen, die in einem Shinobi XL zu wenig Platz haben um eine vernünftige Wakü einzubauen... 
Bei meiner Recherche durchs große, weite WWW fand ich einige "Lösungen" die mir gefallen. Jedoch wird dort zu 70% der Fälle eine 
AGB-Pumpenkombination im 5,25" Schacht versenkt. Eigentlich kein Problem. 
Bloß wie sieht es mit dem "krach" aus? Hat jemand Erfahrungen, Erlebnisse oder Ähnliches mit der Kombi gemacht? 

Laut CB und HWluxx sollte er ganz akzeptabel bis gut sein. Bloß finde ich sowas immer naja, recht schwamming formuliert... 
Und ich möchte jetzt auch wieder ungern 50+70€ für eine AGB-Pumpenkombination ausgeben, die ich im nachhinein aus dem Fenster werf, 
weil sie mir einfach zuviel "rattert"... 

Meine "momentane" Pumpe wäre eine Aquastream XT Ultra & ein 250er EK AGB. Bisher war ich immer zufrieden mit der Pumpe und der "Lärm" war angenehm.
Leider habe ich einfach "keinen Platz" im Shinobi XL um die Aquastream weiter zu betreiben, denn sie würde "meine Planung" total durcheinander werfen.


----------



## Uter (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Scheint fast so als hätte wir bald auch eine in unseren Smartphones.
> Cool bleiben: Apple, Samsung und HTC wollen wassergekühlte Smartphones bauen


 Naja, Heatpipes mit Waküs zu vergleichen ist wohl eher fraglich. Letzteres macht in Handy imo eh keinen Sinn.



Nom4d schrieb:


> Bloß wie sieht es mit dem "krach" aus? Hat jemand Erfahrungen, Erlebnisse oder Ähnliches mit der Kombi gemacht?


 Fakt ist, dass eine wirklich gute Entkopplung so nicht möglich ist. Wie laut es am Ende wird hängt natürlich von einigen Faktoren ab, v.a. Drehzahl der Pumpe und Stabilität des Schachtes. Ich persönlich würde davon abraten. Eine normale Laing sollte im Shinobi XL noch irgendwie unterbringbar sein (du kannst sie ja trotzdem im Schach aufhängen, zusammen mit einem AGB braucht man vermutlich aber 1-2 Schächte mehr).


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die pumpe sollte problemlos zwischen PSU und HDD-schächte passen. am besten auch entkoppelt zB mit einem shoggy.


----------



## Nom4d (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich beim weiterem durchstöbern noch gefunden hab, wäre ne EK DDC Universal-Halterung für die Laing. Link kommt noch.
Welchen Deckel könntet ihr Empfehlen und kann ich die ddc über meine Lüftersteuerung (NZXT Sentry) steuern?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe meine ddc-1t mal testweise über meine hydra pro geregelt, sobald ich die runterziehe, fängt die extremst an zu lärmen. wenn ich die dagegen fest eingestellt auf 7V laufen lasse, gibts keinerlei probleme. 

d5-uniholder + ddc-addon habe ich auch, funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn es beim Drosseln laut wird, dann hast du eine PWM Steuerung. Die normalen Laings mögen das nicht(Swiftech hat afair eine mit PWM-Leitung im Angebot, das ist natürlich was Anderes).


----------



## Nom4d (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche DDC empfehlt ihr? Die 3,7m oder 4,7m Version (360er->CPU->GPU->240er->AGB->Pumpe)? Und welchen Deckel? "Je schwerer desto besser?"


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

als erstes: agb und dann pumpe. da eine ddc (wie eigendlich alle wakü-pumpen) nur das wasser nur in bewegung bringen, aber nicht ansaugen. in die pumpe rein muss das wasser somit durch schwerkraft.

und an sich reicht eine DDC-1T aus. in irgendeinem thread hier habe ich gelesen, dass die DDC-1T Plus im prinzip die gleiche pumpe ist, nur dass an der leistungsschraube gedreht wurde. wodurch die pumpe deutlich mehr lärm und wärme von sich gibt.


----------



## Nom4d (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh Gott. Die Hitze macht einen dusselig... Natürlich erst den AGB dann die Pumpe. Danke... 
Werde die Pumpe dann wohl wie in deinem Thread verbauen. Da hab ich auch die Idee her, habs bloß nimmer gefunden. Shame on me... 
War die Slotblende dabei, oder stammt die aus nem anderem Case?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab einfach die original-slotblende genommen und 2 der löcher vergrößert. ich will mir aber noch eine stabile slotblende besorgen, und für aussen ein stück blech, was dann auch noch mit hält. ähnlich der lüfterbefestigungskonstruktion beim alpenföhn peter


----------



## Grinsemann (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> als erstes: agb und dann pumpe. da eine ddc (wie eigendlich alle wakü-pumpen) nur das wasser nur in bewegung bringen, aber nicht ansaugen. in die pumpe rein muss das wasser somit durch schwerkraft.
> 
> und an sich reicht eine DDC-1T aus. in irgendeinem thread hier habe ich gelesen, dass die DDC-1T Plus im prinzip die gleiche pumpe ist, nur dass an der leistungsschraube gedreht wurde. wodurch die pumpe deutlich mehr lärm und wärme von sich gibt.


 
soweit richtig.
Ich hingegen würde eine DDC 3,25 empfehlen. Die 3.25 ist sehr leistungsstark, lässt sich aber deutlich besser und einfacher regeln, da diese Pumpe nur noch einen 3 Pin Pfostenstecker besitzt und nicht noch zusätzlich einen 4Pin Molex. Mit nem Phobya Metalldeckel ist die Pumpe auch leise und auf DDC T1 Leistung nicht hörbar (für mich). Vibrationsdämmender Untergrund vorrausgesetzt.
Da kommt sicherlich auch die Frage auf warum man ne stärkere Pumpe kauft um sie dann zu drosseln. ... Besser man hat, als man hätte . Leistungsreserven sind nie verkehrt und mit ner 2. Pumpe kommt nur mehr Krach rein. Dann lieber eine stärkere.


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> Besser man hat, als man hätte .


 Mit dieser Begründung kaufen sich auch Leute ein 1kW Netzteil für ein System mit einer Graka. Imo völlig sinnlose Geld- und Ressourcenverschwendung. Die Plus kann btw auch durch die höhere Abwäre schneller ausfallen und die non-Plus ist stark genug für jedes System, also warum die Plus kaufen?

@ FeuerToifel:
Ja, es sind die gleichen Pumpen, bei den meisten Versionen kann man sie sogar umlöten.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (21. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,

Eine Frage:
Wie kann ich die Kühlleistung eines Radiators berechnen?

Sprich sind zwei 480 Monsta kühl stärker als ein Mora?
Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Frage^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Berechnen? Mit hochkomplexen Strömungs- und Wärmeleitmodellen.
Abschätzen: Lüfterquerschnitt und n Test gleicher/ähnlicher Radiatoren gleicher Größe bei der gewünschten Lüfterdrehzahl.
Daumen*Pi würde ich den Mora für stärker halten.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (21. Juni 2013)

Aber man kann ja sagen mein sys hat so viel watt an Abwärme
Und der Radiator schafft so viel Watt oder bin ich da falsch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne Rahmenparameter (zulässige Temperaturdifferenz und Lufstrom - letzterer wiederum abhängig von Durchsatz und statischem Luftdruck der Lüfter bei der gewünschten Drehzahl und dem Widerstand des Radiators) kann man die Abfuhrleisung nicht angeben. Und selbst wenn man diese Parameter hat würde man sie in aller Regel nicht berechnen, sondern austesten, weil es schneller geht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ganz grob würde ich einfach die lüfter zählen. mora hat 9, zwei 480er haben 8. dementsprechend würde ich von dem mora etwas mehr kühlleistung erwarten
aber da auch so dinge wie lamellenabstand und radiatordicke entscheidend sind, ist das wirlich nur als grobe ersteinschätzung sinnvoll.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (21. Juni 2013)

Welche Radiatoren simd besser?
Dickere oder dünnere?


----------



## zockerlein (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an sich dickere, da sie ja mehr Kühlfläche aufweisen...
aber dann ist auch der Lutwiederstand (je nach model) größer und die Lüfter müssen für den selben durchsatz höher drehen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (21. Juni 2013)

Ja ich würde die NB eloop B12-4 nehmen bei dicken Radiatoren


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Welche Radiatoren simd besser?
> Dickere oder dünnere?


 Bei europäischen Drehzahlen (<=600) sind meist die dünnen besser. Bei amerikanischer Variante(>1200) sind die dicken überlegen.
Wenn man nicht stark genug pustet resultiert die größere Oberfläche einfach nur in mehr Luftwiderstand und damit im Endeffekt einen Wärmestau.

Passt aber nur für die "normalen" Netzradiatoren à la Alphacool NexXxos und Magicool Copper.
Die Rohradis von z.B. Watercool haben wiederum so viel Lamellenabstand dass sie auch bei langsamen Lüftern überlegen sind.


----------



## zockerlein (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 17.05.2013


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser beide Seiten lesen...
Aquatuning und EK Water Blocks beenden Kooperation im Streit


----------



## Tommi1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage, da mein PC nächste Woche in ein anderes Gehäuse zieht.
Genauer gesagt, von eine HAF 912 in ein Silverstone TJ07 W.

Zur Zeit ist meine WaKü so verschlaucht:
AGB (5,25 Bay) -> Pumpe -> CPU -> Radiator -> AGB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim neuen Gehäuse soll der Radiator von oben nach unten gesetzt werden und die Pumpe kommt auch unten rein.
Desweiteren fliegt der 5,25 Bay AGB raus und ein Röhren AGB soll eingebaut werden (gefüllt wird dieser über einen Fillport)

Um das ganze sauber aussehen zu lassen und nicht zuviele Schläuche im oberen Abteil liegen zu haben, wollte ich das ganze dann so verschlauchen:

AGB -> Pumpe -> Radiator -> CPU -> AGB   (also CPU und Radiatror haben die Platze in der Reihenfolge getauscht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts da irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Nom4d (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sers! 

Reicht ein 360er Slim @ 600rpm Enermax TB Silence aus um eine GTX 570/I5-2500k@4,5Ghz leise zu kühlen? 
Laut Faustregel (100W Pro 120mm), wird es "knapp", oder? (Hat sich erledigt -> 360er+120er Slim)

Lohnen sich E-Loops für mich? Sind sie meinen Enermax so "überlegen"? 16€ pro Stück ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Tommi1*: Es ist egal wie rum die Verschlauchung. 
Am Besten so wie du sie legen kannst. 
Es wird nur immer empfohlen den AGB direkt vor die Pumpe zu setzten, zur einfacheren Befuellung usw.
Wobei wenns gar nicht anders geht, setzt man den halt woanders hin. Geht auch irgendwie.

*Nom4d*: es muss nicht immer ein eLoop sein. Die BlackSilentPL sind noch immer sehr gute Luefter 
Ich persoenlich habe sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht mit NB Luefter. Ob das jetzt jedem dieser Aufpreis wert ist, muss man selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Nom4d (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja, prinzipiell ist mit jeder Aufpreis wert, wenn er einen "Sinn" hat. 

Meine Enermax beginnen langsam zu "schleifen" und sind auch schon mehr oder weniger kurz vorm "sterben". 
Und da ich wieder etwas vergleichbares, leises haben will mach ich mich wieder auf die Suche. 

*Andere Frage*: Tüllen oder die "normale Verschraubung"? (16/10er Schlauch)

Tüllen gefallen mir einfach mehr, aber ich will sie nicht extra mit Schlauch- oder Kabelbindern sichern... 
Dazu kommt noch, dass man sich die Winkel "quasi" selbst zusammenbauen muss...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt 4 NB Eloop B12- 4 gekauft.
Sind die mit der Aquaero 5 Xt bz mit dem multiswitch steuerbar?
Und wie weit könnte ich die runter regeln?
Also von der Drezahl her?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man etwas Risiko eingehen will, kann man sich auch mal die Corsair SP120 Silent anschauen. Da es leider noch kaum Tests über die Dinger gibt, muss man sich auf YouTube weiterhelfen. Bei den Tests, die ich aber bisher gesehen hab, waren alle begeistert. So schlecht können die also gar nicht sein.


----------



## Tommi1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Corsair SP120 Silent?
Sind das nicht die Dinger, die bei den Hydro AiO WaKüs dabei sind?
Wenn ja, kannste die vergessen.

Wenns leise sein soll, kann ich auch nur die BlackSilent oder die eLoops empfehlen (hatte ja scon einige ausprobiert).


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, nicht die mit 2500 Upm drehenden Dinger an einer H80 etc., sondern diese.


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. Juni 2013)

Silent Wings 2 wären doch auch was oder irre ich?


----------



## Nom4d (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mag sich jemand von euch Erfahrenden () über meinen Warenkorb austoben? 
Hab bis jetzt nur den 13/10er benutzt und 16/10 ist " Neuland" für mich... Die Tüllen ebenfalls...

@Pommesbunker: Mir gefallen die Silentwings 2 opitsch einfach nicht...
@Bratwurstmobil: Wenn ich 3 € pro Lüfter drauf lege, habe ich die eLoops...


----------



## Verminaard (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab Perfect Seal Tuellen ohne Sicherung seit ueber 2 Jahren im Einsatz.
Mit einem Primochill 16/10er Schlauch.
Hab den Schlauch auch nur ordentlich draufbekommen mit der "ich halte das Ende ein paar Sekunden in sehr heißes Wasser"-Methode.
Oder alternativ mit sehr viel Kraftaufwand, wo es aber in manchen Situationen die Tuelle losgedreht hat.

Mit dem DoubleProtect habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Weis nicht ob sich die farbigen Fluessigkeiten so sehr verbessert haben.
Wurde sonst immer abgeraten von. 
Ich verwende das Innoprotect Zeugs, und damit habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag  

Mich interessiert einmal wie ihr eure Lüfter, der Radiatoren, angeschlossen habt? (Ohne Lüftersteuerung). Weil bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich jeweils die 4x120er anstatt direkt an das Netzteil, an das MB anschließe -> CPU FAN 1 und meine 3x 140er an -> CPU FAN 2. Theoretisch müsste dann das MB die Lüfter ja steuern können je nach Temperatur des CPU oder? 

Grüße


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Bl4cKH4wK*, ich verwende eine Aquaero als Steuerung.
Mit dem Mainboardanschluss wuerd ich bisschen vorsichtig sein. Nicht das du den Anschluss durch zu viele Luefter ueberlastest und das Ding dann wegschmort.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Verminaard,
danke für die Antwort, mit der ich leider schon fast gerechnet hab  
Möchte ungern meinen AGB umbauen im 5,25" Schacht für eine Lüftersteuerung :/ Kennst du evtl. eine gute Lüftersteuerung, welche man hinten für eine PCI Blende befestigen kann?


----------



## Uter (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ja ich würde die NB eloop B12-4 nehmen bei dicken Radiatoren


 Ich weiß nicht genau, was du mit deiner Wakü erreichen willst, aber Lüfter mit 2400rpm sind eigentlich nie sinnvoll.



Nom4d schrieb:


> *Andere Frage*: Tüllen oder die "normale Verschraubung"? (16/10er Schlauch)


 Ich persönlich würde auf keinen Fall ungesicherte Tüllen nutzen. 
Grund: Wenn das Wasser sehr warm wird, dann wird auch der Schlauch weicher und das kann problematisch werden. Außerdem kann man den Schlauch bei Bedarf nicht einfach wieder abziehen.
Es gibt aber auch einige Leute, die das machen und noch nie Probleme hatten. 



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt 4 NB Eloop B12- 4 gekauft.
> Sind die mit der Aquaero 5 Xt bz mit dem multiswitch steuerbar?
> Und wie weit könnte ich die runter regeln?
> Also von der Drezahl her?


 Laut NB müsstest du sie so auf 680rpm runter regeln können. Allerdings nur mit Start-Boost, welchen das Aquaero afaik hat.



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas Risiko eingehen will, kann man sich auch mal die Corsair SP120 Silent anschauen. Da es leider noch kaum Tests über die Dinger gibt, muss man sich auf YouTube weiterhelfen. Bei den Tests, die ich aber bisher gesehen hab, waren alle begeistert. So schlecht können die also gar nicht sein.


 Mich stört rein optisch (getestet habe ich sie noch nicht): 
1. die sehr große Nabe => großer Totpunkt
2. kein klassischer Rahmen => Durckverlust



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Silent Wings 2 wären doch auch was oder irre ich?


 Auch die Silent Wings 2 haben keinen klassischen Rahmen und sind für die meisten Radiatoren deshalb eher ungeeignet. 



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste dann das MB die Lüfter ja steuern können je nach Temperatur des CPU oder?


 Ja, bei einer trägen Wakü ist es aber besser die Lüfter nach der Wassertemperatur zu regeln oder man legt sie so aus, dass man die Lüfter gar nicht mehr regeln muss.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> kein klassischer Rahmen



Vas verstehst du denn unter einem klassischen Rahmen? Ist doch genauso rund wie bei jedem anderen Lüfter auch.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Ja, bei einer trägen Wakü ist es aber besser die Lüfter nach der Wassertemperatur zu regeln oder man legt sie so aus, dass man die Lüfter gar nicht mehr regeln muss.


 
Stimmt, ich Pfosten  was mach ich mir überhaupt Gedanken, hab 4x NB eLoop B12-1 am 480er, 2x NB eLoop B12-2 in der Front, 3x NB BlackSilentPRO PK-1 am 420er und 1x NB BlackSilentPRO PK-2 hinten. Die sind ja schon so sehr leise bei 12V <.<


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Vas verstehst du denn unter einem klassischen Rahmen? Ist doch genauso rund wie bei jedem anderen Lüfter auch.


 Der Rahmen ist nicht quadratisch aussen rum, sondern rund um das Lüfterblatt.
Radis sind aber so gebaut, dass der quadratische Rahmen perfekt auf den Rahmen des Radis passt. So ist das alles gut abgedichtet und die Luft muss durch die lamellen.
Bei einem runden Rahmen um das Lüfterblatt drum rum kann die Luft auch seitlich weg. Man hat einen Druckverlust.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (23. Juni 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, was du mit deiner Wakü erreichen willst, aber Lüfter mit 2400rpm sind eigentlich nie sinnvoll.
> 
> Laut NB müsstest du sie so auf 680rpm runter regeln können. Allerdings nur mit Start-Boost, welchen das Aquaero afaik hat.



Ja in Österreich bei E-tec kostet ein B12-4 13,50 glaub ich, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher.
Wieso sollte ich dann für einen B12-2 si um die 17 € zahlen?
Wenn ich sie auf 900 runterregeln kann, laut deiner Aussage


----------



## Tommi1 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe ich darf noch was fragen (da ich ja in der Planungsphase für mein neues Gehäuse bin):

Kann man einen Röhren AGB auch umgekehrt installieren (in dem Fall der Phoby Balance 150)?

Hintergrund:
Der hat ja unten (bzw. dann oben) 4 Anschlüße. Dann könnte ich dann einen als Eingang für den Schlauch von der CPU nehmen und einen für den Fillport.

Das hab ich auch schon öffters gesehen.
Aber muss man dabei irgendwas beachten (z.B. den AGB Randvoll machen)?


----------



## Nom4d (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, es werden die Anschlüsse (Nur in der Bucht da...) oder diese. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit beiden?
Meine letzten, billigen (13/10er) waren die Hölle...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist nicht quadratisch aussen rum, sondern rund um das Lüfterblatt.
> Radis sind aber so gebaut, dass der quadratische Rahmen perfekt auf den Rahmen des Radis passt. So ist das alles gut abgedichtet und die Luft muss durch die lamellen.
> Bei einem runden Rahmen um das Lüfterblatt drum rum kann die Luft auch seitlich weg. Man hat einen Druckverlust.


 
Das leuchtet mir jetzt nicht ganz ein. Der runde Rahmen des Lüfters liegt doch direkt am Radiator an. Das bedeutet doch, dass es egal ist, ob da noch mehr Rahmen drum ist oder nicht, denn die Luft kann ja eh nicht woanders hin. Schwer zu beschreiben, hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Das leuchtet mir jetzt nicht ganz ein. Der runde Rahmen des Lüfters liegt doch direkt am Radiator an. Das bedeutet doch, dass es egal ist, ob da noch mehr Rahmen drum ist oder nicht, denn die Luft kann ja eh nicht woanders hin. Schwer zu beschreiben, hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


 Das Problem ist aber, dass der Rahmen nicht direkt auf den Lamellen aufliegt, sondern auf dem Rahmen des Radis. Dieser passt zu den quadratischen rahmen und liegt ein paar mm über den Lamellen.
Sieht man z.B. auf diesem Bild ganz gut.
Jetzt stell dir dadrauf mal Silentwings vor. Zwischen Rahmen des Lüfters und Rahmen des Radis ist jede menge Platz, da kann Luft raus -> der Druck nimmt ab.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, stimmt. Dann hab ich's verstanden. Soll ich mir die Dinger trotzdem kaufen. Sieht nämlich absolut geil aus: http://www.sweclockers.com/image/red/2013/01/08/Ingress.jpg?t=original&k=d8262950


----------



## Uter (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Vas verstehst du denn unter einem klassischen Rahmen? Ist doch genauso rund wie bei jedem anderen Lüfter auch.


 Die klassischen Rahmen sind eben nicht rund sondern quadratisch.



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich Pfosten  was mach ich mir überhaupt Gedanken, hab 4x NB eLoop B12-1 am 480er, 2x NB eLoop B12-2 in der Front, 3x NB BlackSilentPRO PK-1 am 420er und 1x NB BlackSilentPRO PK-2 hinten. Die sind ja schon so sehr leise bei 12V <.<


 Dann ist ja gut. Alternativ einfach mit 7 oder 5V anschließen.



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ja in Österreich bei E-tec kostet ein B12-4 13,50 glaub ich, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher.
> Wieso sollte ich dann für einen B12-2 si um die 17 € zahlen?
> Wenn ich sie auf 900 runterregeln kann, laut deiner Aussage


 Das ist die Aussage von NB. Wenn du mit der Lautstärke glücklich bist, dann ist es natürlich ok



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon öffters gesehen.
> Aber muss man dabei irgendwas beachten (z.B. den AGB Randvoll machen)?


 Ja, das kannst du machen. Der große Nachteil ist, dass das Wasser bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe zurücklaufen kann, wenn der AGB nicht wirklich zu 100% voll oder der höchste Punkt im System ist. Mit einem Steigrohr lässt sich das vermeiden.



Nom4d schrieb:


> Meine letzten, billigen (13/10er) waren die Hölle...


 "Billiganschlüsse" machen oft nicht mehr Probleme als die teuren Gegenstücke. Oft gibt es nur optische Unterschiede. Wirkliche "Billiganschlüsse" gibt es btw. nicht mehr, selbst die billigsten Produkte sind maßlos überteuert (16/10 über 4€/Stück, 11/8 min. 1-2€/Stück, imo eine Frechheit, wenn man bedenkt, dass seltener verkaufte G1/8-Anschlüsse für 11/8 0,50€ kosten und sich sicher auch noch rentieren). 



john201050 schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir dadrauf mal Silentwings vor. Zwischen Rahmen des Lüfters und Rahmen des Radis ist jede menge Platz, da kann Luft raus -> der Druck nimmt ab.


Siehe hier.
Bei den Corsair ist das nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber es ist trotzdem ein unnötiger Leistungsverlust. Wie groß er genau ist kann ich nicht sagen, es fehlen entsprechende Tests, aber vorhanden ist er sicher.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, dass wird keinen so großen Unterschied machen.
Zur Not einfach eine Blende, wie z.B. die (ntürlich in der passenden Größe) zwischen Lüfter und Radi schrauben.


----------



## Grinsemann (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja Uter, ne Sache von Nachfrage und Angebot. Wenn die Nachfrage bei 16/10er so groß ist liegt es auf der Hand. 10/8er werden fast nicht mehr genutzt und 19/13er sehen optisch schon zu wuchtig aus. Mal abgesehen von Kompatibilitätsproblemen und der Unsinn diese zu verbauen bei 1/4" Gewinden. Wären die Gewinde größer, würden sich 19/13er deutlich mehr rentieren (optik aussen vor). Dann wäre dort die Nachfrage deutlich größer. Ob der Preis derer nun auch nur angehoben würde und die 16/10er deswegen im Preis fallen würden ist reines Spekulatius was die da anstellen. Ich denke er würde auch nur angehoben werden.

@ Blackhawk
oder ne Lüftersteuerung kaufen. Gibt doch schon prima Teile. Selbst Pumpen kannste mittlerweile mit steuern


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> @ Blackhawk
> oder ne Lüftersteuerung kaufen. Gibt doch schon prima Teile. Selbst Pumpen kannste mittlerweile mit steuern


 
Bin grad wirklich am überlegen mir eine zu kaufen  aber ich denke ich werde sie erst einmal mit 12V laufen lassen und wenn es mich nervt, mir eine kaufen


----------



## zockerlein (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich mach das alles übers mb?


----------



## Uter (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grinsemann schrieb:


> ja Uter, ne Sache von Nachfrage und Angebot.


19/13 ist ziemlich genau gleich teuer wie 16/10. Ich persönlich mache dafür eher ein Monopol verantwortlich (siehe auch Produkte einer Hausmarke des Monopols, welche bei anderen Shops weniger kosten als beim Monopol), aber solange kein anderer Laden versucht eine wirklich große Auswahl zu bieten (was ohne die Hausmarken auch schwer möglich ist), wird sich das auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bl4cKH4wK schrieb:


> Bin grad wirklich am überlegen mir eine zu kaufen  aber ich denke ich werde sie erst einmal mit 12V laufen lassen und wenn es mich nervt, mir eine kaufen


 Kauf dir wenn gleich eine Aquaero *Werbetrommel ruehr*.
Reicht eine LT fuer das alles. Wenn du noch Temperatursensoren verbaust, Luefterdrehzahl und evtl Pumpe nach Wassertemperatur einstellen und Ruhe haben.


----------



## Nom4d (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Hoffentlich letzte Frage bis dato:

Geht das so in Ordnung? Das Wässerchen,Schlauch + Anschlüsse


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oehm ich seh hier keinen Schlauch.
Eine Aquaero mit zusaetzlicher schwarzer Blende, Kuehler und 10 NB eLoop's. Oder war das ein Warenkorb von mir einmal? *gruebel*


----------



## Nom4d (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Edith hat ihren Fauxpas gemerkt...


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nom4d schrieb:


> Meine Hoffentlich letzte Frage bis dato:
> 
> Geht das so in Ordnung? Das Wässerchen,Schlauch + Anschlüsse


 
8 Meter Schlauch? O.o was möchtest du denn alles mit einbinden? 
Grüße


----------



## Nom4d (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

UM GOTTES WILLEN. Ich bin einfach schusselig heute... 
4m Schlauch (Reserve) und 3L DP


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Schlauch verwend ich auch.
Hatte Clearflex und Masterkleer getestet, Tygoon wollt ich immer verbauen, irgendwie hat es sich nicht ergeben, da ich mit dem Primochill zufrieden war.
Mit dem Primochill verwend ich die Perfect Seal Tuellen, halten bisher ohne Probleme.

Zur Aquaero: wenn du kein Display brauchst, nimm die LT und evtl das Halterset fuer den 5,25" Schacht. Kostet etwas weniger.


----------



## Azzteredon (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen,

ich würde meinen PC gern auf Wakü umrüsten, leider weiß ich nicht ob meine Grafikarte (Zotac Geforce GTX 560 AMP!) dem referenzdesign entspricht oder nicht.

Welchen kühler könnte ich dafür nehmen??

Hier ein Link mit Bild der Karte:

http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1351/titel.jpg

Grüße


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juni 2013)

Hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ce-gtx-560-ti-amp-edition-kuehler-tausch.html


----------



## Azzteredon (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ce-gtx-560-ti-amp-edition-kuehler-tausch.html


 
Genau das ist ja mein Problem, es gibt nur solche Threads für die GTX 560 "TI" AMP! und soweit ich weiß sieht die komplett anders aus... 


Noch was anderes, ich hab einen Phenom II X6, wenn ich den zusammen mit der 560er in nen Kreislauf reinhäng reicht dann ein 480er Radi? 
ich hab mir jetzt mal den Alphacool NexXxos XT45 Full Copper 480mm rausgesucht...  zu über- oder zu unterdimensioniert?


----------



## zockerlein (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überdimensioniert gibts nicht 
Bei mir lief mein 1100T zusammen mit einer 7950 OC mit 2 240ern, da solltest du kein Problem bekommen


----------



## Grinsemann (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> Überdimensioniert gibts nicht


 
genau  und wer gerne viel Reserven haben möchte oder heißere Syteme zu kühlen hat, dem empfehle ich mal in meinen VK Thread rein zu schnuppern


----------



## Tgt79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anderes Thema: ist die GTX 680 AMP! im Referenzdesign? würde mir nämlich gerne eine kaufen und diese eventuell später unter Wasser setzen


----------



## Nom4d (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh. Hab jetzt alles bestellt... Danke an euch !


----------



## Axonia (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich quetsch mich mal rein.
Hatte gestern nen Thread erstellt bezüglich Wakü - 3770k
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/280974-waku-3770k.html

Habe schon zwei Meinungen bekommen, würde mich aber freuen, wenn vllt noch wer etwas dazu schreiben kann. 
Passt alles ? Gibt es etwas, was zwingen geändert werden müsste ?
Würde mich über eure Meinungen freuen. Dankö


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (25. Juni 2013)

Tgt79 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: ist die GTX 680 AMP! im Referenzdesign? würde mir nämlich gerne eine kaufen und diese eventuell später unter Wasser setzen



Ja Sie ist im Referenzdesign  
Hab sie selber super Karte. 
Auch gut übertaktbar. Meine schafft 1288 mhz und vielleicht auch XD


----------



## guardian (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich als Wakü-Neuling habe mal eine kleine Frage, möchte dafür aber nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen. Habe am Wochenende meine Wakü eingebaut und nun den PC erstmals wieder in Betrieb genommen. Scheint auch soweit ganz gut zu funktionieren. Anbei mal einige Eckdaten:

Core i7 3930k - momentan wieder auf Standardtakt
Kühler: Cuplex Kryos HF
Pumpe: Aquastream XT Ultra
AGB: Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 10 - Acetal - Black

Die Temperaturen liegen im Idle bei etwa 34 Grad, Wassertemp. bei 25 Grad (Raumtemperatur 21 Grad).

Nun meine Frage zum leidigen Thema entlüften. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass, wenn ich den Rechner ausmache, immer etwas Luft aus dem AGB zurück in den Radiator gelangt. Ist das ein Anzeichen, dass das System noch nicht richtig entlüftet ist? Oder ist das normal? Den AGB habe ich momentan bis oben hin gefüllt. Wieviel Kühlflüssigkeit sollte denn im AGB sein?

Die Anordnung meiner Komponenten ist  AGB->Pumpe->CPU->Radi->AGB

Viele Grüße!


----------



## 991jo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal, dass dein Radiator über den AGB ist und dein Einlass in den AGB oben ist. kannst du die Verbindung zwischen Radi und AGB nicht so machen, dass das Wasser unten in den AGB reingeht? dann kann keine Luft durch diesen Anschluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im AGB sollte soviel Wasser sein, dass der Einlass unter dem Wasserspiegel liegt (wenn der Schlauch von unten zum Einlass geführt wird, reicht auch etwas weniger) - sonst passiert genau das, was du beschreibst: Die Luft sammelt sich nicht und fließt zurück in die Komponenten.


----------



## guardian (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch beiden.
Kann ich den Ein- und Auslass des AGB denn beide nach unten machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar.
Je nach Pumpenleistung sollte der Abstand dazwischen möglichst groß sein (ggf. durch trennende Objekte zu erreichen), aber die Lage zueinander ist ziemlich egal.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage bringt mich gerade auch ins grübeln, denn ich hab oben im Deckel einen 420er Radi drin (Höchster Punkt), nun fliest das Wasser ja wieder nach unten in den AGB -> nun ist ja der Einfluss in den AGB ganz oben und ist nicht unter Wasser. Wenn man dann die Pumpe ausschaltet, zieht dann nicht wieder Luft in den Radi via dem AGB? Das Würde ja bedeuten das möglicherweise immer Luft im System ist oder? 

Grüße

PS: Hab das neue System leider noch nicht am laufen, da erst übermorgen die letzten Teile kommen :8


----------



## Grinsemann (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach den bis über dem Einlass voll. Deswegen hat der den Fillport oben am Deckel


----------



## DarkVisa (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche Lüfter für *Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 - Full Copper* Radiator?


----------



## Grinsemann (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

optik egal, oder irgendwelche vorlieben ?
Drehzahlbereich ?

best of 120er: Scythe Gentle Typhoon von 100-1850 regelbar mit viel Wind und unhörbar im unteren Drehzahlbereich ... leider nicht sonderlich toll aussehend

leuchtend?, schwarz? ...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und vor Allem: Leise? Stark?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die optik egal ist, nimm noctua NF-F12. ich selber hab mit denen keine erfahrungen, aber die sollen mit die besten sein. 
korrigiert mich, wenn ich irre


----------



## Grinsemann (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Vögelchen zwitscherte mir die Noctua sind die besten wenn es sich um 140er geht und die GTs im 120er Bereich. Optisch kann ich die Noctuas im neuen schwarzen Gewand empfehlen


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die schwarzen noctua's sind wirklich eine erlösung für die augen  
mal abwarten, wann die den markt erreichen. und wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, sind die garnicht für den consumer markt gedacht.


----------



## Grinsemann (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn denen die Bude eingerannt wird, dann überlegen sich die sturen Ösies das bestimmt  Man darf froh sein dass die diese Aktion fahren 

die bauen wirklich erstklassige Lüffies, die sehen halt nur speziell bescheiden aus mit dem rosa und braun. Vor Allem das Rosa missfällt den Meisten die Wert auf Optik legen. Modder gibts wie Sand am Meer, die aber nicht zu guten Produkten greifen weil sie ******* aussehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bestimmt schon oft gesagt, aber ich wiederhole es trotzdem nochmal: die einzigen projekte, wo noctua's gut reinpassen, sind military-themed mods. im speziellen desert-look. aber das wars auch schon  
schwarze lüfter dagegen passen in (fast) jedes farbschema mit rein


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber ist es nicht echte Modding-Kunst, aus solch speziell aussehenden vorgegebenen Sachen, etwas schönes zu basteln?


----------



## Grinsemann (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

um speziell aussehende Lüfter noch spezieller aussehen zu lassen um diese dadurch aber in ihrer Qualität zu mindern wiederspricht aber der Wegwerf und Konsumgesellschaft von heute. Dann lieber bequem einen schon für seine Ansprüche nicht ganz so tollen aber optisch deutlich zusagendereren Lüfter kaufen....
Modding ist nicht mehr wirklich Modding wenn man die ganzen zu kaufenden Artikel wie beispielsweise von ColdZero fürs 800D in Betracht zieht. Extremmodding (alles selfmade) ist old school. Jenen gehört gehörigen Respekt wenn´s dann noch richtig gut aussieht. Man weiß garnicht wieviel Arbeit in manchen Dingen steckt weil es mittlerweile alles so einfach, passen und schon gut aussehen für stellenweise günstig Geld zu kaufen gibt. 
Aber ich muß dazu auch sagen das die Moddingmöglichkeiten deutlich extremer sind wie vor paar Jährchen noch als man schon ein cooler Typ war wenn man sein Case lackiert hat und ein Fenster reindremelte


----------



## steinschock (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand ein link zu Grakas und möglichen Kühlern.
Also kompatibilitäts-liste, hab so was mal gesehen finde es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## zockerlein (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

coolingconfigurator.com 
Karte oder mainboard suchen und dann wirds dir angezeigt


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der coolingconfigurator ist allerdings von ekwb, somit werden andere hersteller nicht angezeigt. wenn du ein bestimmtes produkt gut findest, und nicht sicher bist, schick ne anfrage an den hersteller oder den händler. die sollten schon wissen, wofür ihre produkte passen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst auch keine Anzeige der Hersteller - du willst ja nur wissen, ob ein Referenz-PCB-Kühler passt


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Juni 2013)

Was meinst du denn mit Anzeige?


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist egal, ob da nur EK Kühler (da Seite von EK) angezeigt werden, da man ja nur wissen will, ob die Karte ein Reverenzlayout hat.

Hat sie das, passen alle Kühler für diese Karte im Referenzlayout. Und welche das sind, kann man dann ja selbst raussuchen.


----------



## Cheri2 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo! 
Wegen Basteldrang bin ich in der letzten Zeit am überlegen mir ne Wakü ins System einzubauen.
Hab mich schon ein wenig informiert (Neuling) und auf der Suche nach Anordnungsmöglichkeiten im Gehäuse, bin ich auf die folgen Videos gestoßen.

My gaming configuration...full watercooling Maximus V Formula - YouTube

Complete Sabertooth Ivy Bridge Liquid Cooled Build - YouTube

Was sofort bei beiden auffällt, ist die Tatsache das beide nur einen 240er Radi eingebaut haben.

Meine Frage, wie ist sowas möglich (vor allem beim ersten Video mit SLI) das System kühl zu halten?
Laut Empfehlung sollten ja da mindestens 2x240er Radi´s oder mehr rein 

Wäre cool wenn mir da wer ne Antwort drauf geben könnte, da ja evtl. bei mir auch nur ein Radi reichen könnte?! 

Grüße


----------



## zockerlein (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> oder mehr


eher mehr 
bei einem Radi würde ich zu einem MoRa greifen...
aber auch ein 480er Charger sollte gehen, wird halt lauter


----------



## Cheri2 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was würde den theoretisch passieren wenn man das System wie auf dem zweiten Video zu sehen betreibt?
Ist in dem Fall ne normale Luftkühlung dann besser von den Temps her?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, entweder lauter, oder aber man mag warmes Wasser 
Bei hardwaremAx wurden einst 240er Radis (laut Testangaben) mit 350W befeuert, wo zB. ein 240er Magicool Slim, bei 500U/min laufenden Lüfter, auf 20,70K (Luft zu Wasser) kam.


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lautere, stärkere Lüfter oder mehr Radis  Man hat eigentlich immer die Wahl zwischen Lautstärke und Platz im Gehäuse. Hab jetzt 1x 480er und 1x 420er drin mit 7-8db Lüftern, da ich gern leise hab ^^

Grüße


----------



## Cheri2 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also würde dann zb. ein Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280 Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280mm 35432 als Radi reichen für einen I7 und eine 7970?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reichen bestimmt. hängt aber auch von den verwendeten lüftern ab.


----------



## Grinsemann (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, warum immer so gering wie möglich ?
Wenn du unbedingt intern verbauen möchtest und der Platz da ist, dann würde ich den auch ausnutzen. Also lieber dann auf nen 420er zurück greifen. Lieber mehr Kühlfläche als den Kauf im nachhinein bereuen weil die Lüfter zu hoch drehen müssen.
Passt kein 420er, dann nimm 2x 280er oder extern nen NOVA/Mora


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin moin! ich bin grade mal wieder am pläne machen für mein shinobi-xl-projekt. 
eigendlich wollte ich in die front einen 360er (3*120) radi einbauen, hab aber gerade beim rumstöbern auf AT einen 180mm dual (auch ein 360er ) radiator gefunden. 
wie sieht das mit 180er lüftern aus, welche kann man da empfehlen? die optik ist nicht so wichtig, nix mit beleuchtung oder so nötig. hauptsache die werden nicht zu laut, aber lauter als die 6*120er bitfenix spectre pro an meinem 360er im deckel werden die wohl kaum werden  

der sollte es eigendlich werden: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm 35273

und das ist nun die alternative: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Dual Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Dual 35401


----------



## Grinsemann (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> aber lauter als die 6*120er bitfenix spectre pro an meinem 360er im deckel werden die wohl kaum werden



na wenn du dich da mal nicht irrst.


----------



## Kurry (30. Juni 2013)

Passt in die Front überhaupt ein 18cm breiter Radiator?!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

Habe schon wieder eine Frage:

Und zwar ist es sinnvoller zwei von Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm 35267 denen mit 900U/min Lüfter zu verbauen
oder 
zwei von denen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm 35274 mit 900 U/min Lüfter?
Also welcher ist Kühl-stärker?
Lüfter werden es die NB eloop B12-1 werden.

Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, je dünner der Radi umso weniger Umdrehungen benötigt der Lüfter quasi ist er leiser.
Um so dicker um so mehr Luft muss der Lüfter hindurch drücken(Also mehr Umdrehungen, auch damit lauter).
Stimmt das, oder kann man das so nicht sagen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, das stimmt so. Allerdings: Wenn er dicker ist, dann hast du mit niedrigen Drehzahlen eine schlechtere Kühlleistung, als mit einem dünnen Radi. Wenn der Lüfter schneller ist, dann hast du bessere Kühlleistungen als mit einem dünnen Radi und der gleichen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 900rpm würde ich nicht erwarten, dass die 45mm Radis so klar vorne liegen, dass das 28 € wert wäre.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Passt in die Front überhaupt ein 18cm breiter Radiator?!


 
nicht ohne modding, aber von der länge, bzw beim einbau in der front in der höhe, tut sich da nicht viel im vergleich zu einem herkömmlichen 360er radiator.
und gemoddet ist mein case ja eh schon.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer von euch welche Wärmeleitpampe beim Koolance CPU-380I dabei ist? Auf Bildern ist nur ne WLP-Tube mit Koolance-Logo, mehr nicht.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Habe schon wieder eine Frage:
> 
> ...




 hi ich habe 2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm "Standard" mit 4x Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350rpm Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm "Standard" mit 4x Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350rpm 35454
und bin damit echt zufrieden... kühle damit mein i7 2600k@4,2GHz/1,25V + SLi 2x GTX465@725MHz und habe bei 25°C Raumtemp im IDLE auf CPU/GPU max:31°C und unter LAST auf CPU/GPU max. 53°C 

Die Lufter (8Stück) sind kaum zu höhren aus 1m entfernung... er steht neben mit aufm Tisch


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Juli 2013)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> hi ich habe 2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm "Standard" mit 4x Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350rpm Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm "Standard" mit 4x Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350rpm 35454
> und bin damit echt zufrieden... kühle damit mein i7 2600k@4,2GHz/1,25V + SLi 2x GTX465@725MHz und habe bei 25°C Raumtemp im IDLE auf CPU/GPU max:31°C und unter LAST auf CPU/GPU max. 53°C
> 
> Die Lufter (8Stück) sind kaum zu höhren aus 1m entfernung... er steht neben mit aufm Tisch



Mit welcher Drehzahl laufen die Lüfter?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Mit welcher Drehzahl laufen die Lüfter?


 
steht auch im link  
Drehzahl: 1350 U/Min
*4x Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350rpm*


----------



## Oozy (4. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand ein GPU-Kühler für die ASUS GTX 690 empfehlen? Danke im Voraus


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einer meiner Lüfter am Radiator schleift irgendwie.
Das Geräusch ist natürlich nervig.

Aber warum tut er das?
Dazu sollte ich sagen, das sich dieser Lüfter gestern selbst fest gehangen hat, ein Lüfterblatt klemmte zwischen Radiator und Lüfterrahmen. Wie das passieren konnte kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Juli 2013)

Wie schleift?

Das Lager oder ein Lüfterblatt an Rahmen/Radi?


----------



## Uter (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für ein Lüfter, was für ein Radiator?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das Lager oder ein Lüfterblatt an Rahmen/Radi?


Ich denke das Lager, weil es nur da ist wenn er sich schneller dreht und es auch eher danach klingt.
Eiern tut er wohl auch noch.

Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm slim auf  einem  Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080.


----------



## Uter (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder das Lager ist so kaputt, dass der Lüfter so stark eiert, dass er mit den Lüfterblättern den Radiator berührt oder der Lüfter wurde so fehlerhaft produziert, dass die Lüfterblätter den Radiator brühren und das Lager ungleichmäßig belasten. In beiden Fällen ist höchstens noch der Rahmen als Vorkammer nutzbar. Der Lüfter selbst ist wohl für die Tonne. 
Wenn man es (aktiv) dauerhaft leise möchte, dann führt nunmal kein Weg an 120ern oder 140ern vorbei.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende zur Zeit einen Kanister für destilliertes Wasser aus PE-HD als provisorischen AGB. Bereits nach wenigen Tagen wurden die in ihm hängenden PVC Schläuche massiv angegriffen, sie sind jetzt milchig weiß (nichtmehr durchsichtig) und deutlich weicher als zuvor. Erstaunlicherweise ist der Effekt an den direkt im Kanister hängenden Schlauchstücken aufgetreten und hat sich nicht über den Kreislauf ausgebreitet.

Hat schon jemand von euch solche Erfahrungen gemacht? Woran kann das liegen? Weichmacher aus dem PE-HD? Normalerweise werden in PE ja keine Weichmacher eingesetzt...


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

]



> der Lüfter wurde so fehlerhaft produziert, dass die Lüfterblätter den Radiator brühren und das Lager ungleichmäßig belasten


Halte  ich für unwahrscheinlicher, da er ja eine ganze Zeit ohne Probleme gelaufen ist. 
Ich halte es aber für möglich, das durch das festhängen das Lager Schaden genommen hat. Denn ich weiß nicht wie lange er da fest hing und dabei natürlich eigentlichen laufen sollte.

.





> In beiden Fällen ist höchstens noch der Rahmen als Vorkammer nutzbar. Der Lüfter selbst ist wohl für die Tonne.


Kann man wohl nichts dran ändern.



> Wenn man es (aktiv) dauerhaft leise möchte, dann führt nunmal kein Weg an 120ern oder 140ern vorbei.


 Habe ich auch festgestellt wirklich leise sind sie nicht. Aber ich hoffe die 3 Lüfter erledigen auch ihren Job und reichen aus um die HW zu kühlen. Will mir jetzt keinen neuen Lüfter kaufen, wenn ich plane  sie aus zu wechseln.


----------



## Uter (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich verwende zur Zeit einen Kanister für destilliertes Wasser aus PE-HD als provisorischen AGB. Bereits nach wenigen Tagen wurden die in ihm hängenden PVC Schläuche massiv angegriffen, sie sind jetzt milchig weiß (nichtmehr durchsichtig) und deutlich weicher als zuvor. Erstaunlicherweise ist der Effekt an den direkt im Kanister hängenden Schlauchstücken aufgetreten und hat sich nicht über den Kreislauf ausgebreitet.


 Komisch. Wenn sich etwas lösen würde, dann wär es überall im Kreislauf. Was für ein Kanister ist es genau? Wurde das dest. Wasser als chemisch rein verkauft? Der Kanister steht außerhalb des Gehäuses, oder? In der Sonne? (UV-) Strahlung?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Habe ich auch festgestellt wirklich leise sind sie nicht. Aber ich hoffe die 3 Lüfter erledigen auch ihren Job und reichen aus um die HW zu kühlen. Will mir jetzt keinen neuen Lüfter kaufen, wenn ich plane  sie aus zu wechseln.


 Sollte je nach System immernoch locker reichen. Vermutlich sogar mit den minimalen Drehzahlen und damit sogar leiser.


----------



## zockerlein (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du mal ein Bild von den (angegriffenen) Schläuchen machen?


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Komisch. Wenn sich etwas lösen würde, dann wär es überall im Kreislauf. Was für ein Kanister ist es genau? Wurde das dest. Wasser als chemisch rein verkauft? Der Kanister steht außerhalb des Gehäuses, oder? In der Sonne? (UV-) Strahlung?


 
Komisch ist das allerdings. In der Sonne stand der Kanister zu keinem Zeitpunkt.

Es handelt sich um destilliertes Wasser von MegaSpeed das auf der Verpackung als "Chemisch rein, universell verwendbar"  ... "Nicht für medizinische Zwecke geeignet!" beschrieben wird. Allerdings ist es nichtmehr "rein" da der Wasserkreislauf ja schon mehrmals damit durchgespült wurde. Beim Befüllen des Kreislaufs wurde das Wasser außerdem mit Wasser aus einem anderen Kanister der gleichen Marke sowie destilliertem Wasser von Claro vermischt.

Der Kanister besteht, wie gesagt aus PE-HD.



> Kannst du mal ein Bild von den (angegriffenen) Schläuchen machen?


 
Zum Glück kann man den externen Teil de WaKü im laufenden Betrieb zerlegen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der gezeigte Schlauch ist der Einlauf in den Kanister (das Wasser kommt aus dem Kreislauf). Allerdings ist der andere Schlauch auch nicht weiter angegriffen.


----------



## zockerlein (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hängt der weiße Teil IM wasser oder darüber?


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der weiße Teil hängt im Wasser.

Der andere Schlauch sieht genauso aus.


----------



## zockerlein (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vielleicht liegts an der außenhaut des Schlauchs?
nimm mal ein kurzes Reststück, das noch durchsichtig ist und mach auf beide seiten n stopfen und legs dann in ein Wasserbad mit dem selben inhalt...


----------



## Superwip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm... soweit ich das erkennen kann betrifft es sowohl die innen- als auch die Außenseite und die beiden Schläuche sind von unterschiedlichen Herstellern...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schneid einfach mal 5 mm ab - dann solltest du sehen, ob das ganze durchgefärbt, außen oder innen ist.


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm... ich habe jetzt eine Probe entnommen und näher untersucht...

Es ist definitiv nur die Oberfläche betroffen, die Außenseite deutlich stärker als die Innenseite. Unter dem Mikroskop sieht es aus als wäre die Oberfläche aufgeraut worden 

Ich habe auch eine neue Theorie: Weichmacher aus dem PVC lösen das PE welches sich dann zu einem Teil wieder an den Schläuchen absetzt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Juli 2013)

Solche Verfärbungen hatte ich mit Masterkleer uv-blau auch. Hatte dest. Wasser + G48 drinn.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Völlig mysteriös: nach zwei Tagen an der Luft ist die Probe wieder glasklar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würde dann in der Tat für Absonderungen des PE sprechen.
Ggf. mal den Behälter abkochen, damit möglichst alles raus ist, was sich in Wasser verbreiten kann.


----------



## Diablo75 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine generelle frage, hab wann lohnt sich der umstieg auf die wakü??


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Juli 2013)

Lohnen?
Lohnen tut sich das aus finanzieller Sicht nie. 
Man kann seine Hardware auch mi x mal günstigerer Luftkühlung problemlos betreiben. 

Wenn es dir persönlich die geringere Lautstärke und das etwas gesteigerte Übertaktungspotenzial (und die Optik) wert sind, dann lohnt sich's.


----------



## godfather22 (9. Juli 2013)

Diablo75 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe da mal eine generelle frage, hab wann lohnt sich der umstieg auf die wakü??



Wenn es dir zu warm bzw. zu laut ist und du ein bisschen Geld locker machen kannst


----------



## Diablo75 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach so....ja ich wollte nur mal nachfragen, meine neue graka wahr mir gestern beim spiele sehr laut und schön warm...
daher kam mir so die frage auf, ob sich das dann lohnt umzusteigen oder nicht..


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn dir ein 2x cooles (1x aussehen, 1x temperaturen ) und leises system das geld wert ist, du spaß am basteln hast und du das geld da ist, dann ist eine wakü höchstwahrschinlich das richtige für dich.


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist es für eine Grafikkarte?
Wenn es kein gutes Custom-Design oder sogar Referenzkühler ist, dann wäre ein alternativer Luftkühler eine Überlegung wert.
Wenn du Pech hast, passt sowieso kein Wasserkühler auf dein PCB.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Das würde dann in der Tat für Absonderungen des PE sprechen.
> Ggf. mal den Behälter abkochen, damit möglichst alles raus ist, was sich in Wasser verbreiten kann.


 
Ich werde das Problem ab sofort einfach ignorieren, der Kanister ist sowieso kein Dauerzustand...


----------



## Diablo75 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> wenn dir ein 2x cooles (1x aussehen, 1x temperaturen ) und leises system das geld wert ist, du spaß am basteln hast und du das geld da ist, dann ist eine wakü höchstwahrschinlich das richtige für dich.


 
ja das glaub ich auch

es ist eine EVGA GTX 660 Ti


----------



## master.of.war (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich meiner Pumpe (Aquastream Ultra).

Die Pumpe ist entkoppelt mit einem Shoggy v2. Allerdings ist sie mit Maximaler Leistung (5000U/min) (zeigt aquasuite 2013 an) das lauteste Element im PC. mit 3300 U/Min wäre die Pumpe nicht mehr hörbar. Wie stark ist der Einfluss auf das erhöhen der Temperatur der CPU/Graka wenn man die Pumpendrehzahl so drastisch reduzieren würde?


----------



## zockerlein (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine Glaskugel ist grade in der Reparatur... 
wie wärs mit ausprobieren?


----------



## santos (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@master
eigentlich gar nicht, bis sehr gering. Was passiert wenn Du die Pumpe drosselst? Sie verliert Leistung, der Wasserdruck verringert sich und Du bekommst einen geringeren Durchfluss. Sagen wir Du hattest 50l/h, danach hast Du nur noch 35l/h, als Beispiel. Deswegen wird ja immer noch ausreichend gekühlt. Beobachte einfach die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ master: teste doch einfach mal  
Ich habs bei mir auch getestet mit der Aquastream, das macht eigentlich keinen großen unterschied, bei mir läuft sie immer 
auf 65 Hz und da ist sie total ruhig. Grundsetzlich ist sie immer bei x5 ruhig, also 55, 65, 75 Hz


----------



## AnnEBrand (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo,

ich plane gerade meine erste wasserkühlung und bräuchte rat bezüglich der radiator dimensionierung um cpu und grafikkarte zu kühlen.

aktuelle hardware: intel core i7 3930k / radeon hd 6990 / gehäuse: coolermaster cosmos II
kommende hardware: haswell-ep (sockel 2011-3) /aktuelle ati oder nvidia dual-gpu karte zum haswell-ep release (vermütlich ähnlicher verbrauch wie das bestehende system)
die systeme sollen auch übertaktet laufen, aber nicht im extreme bereich

mein problem:
da mein gehäuse ein echtes platzwunder ist würde ich gerne alle radiatoren im gehäuse unterbringen. bisher habe ich geplant 360x45 im deckel, 120x60 an der rückseite und 240x60 im hdd käfig. das wären 6x120mm lüfter. bei der rechnerche bin ich immer wieder auf richtwerte wie 1x120mm pro 75-100w oder 75-125w gestoßen. verbrauch graka bis 350w, cpu bis 130w also knapp 500w + übertaktung. das wird dann schon recht knapp wenn die richtwerte stimmen. ich hätte noch die option einen 200er radi in die front zu bauen, dabei wäre dann aber die frischluft zufuhr für die boardkomponenten vorgeheizt. alle ähnlichen konfigurationen die ich hier und anderswo finden konnte hatten einen externen 1080er mora. ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das wegen der leistung oder dem fehlenden platz im gehäuse ist.

sind die richtwerte großzügig ausgelegt? bzw würden die ersten 3 radiatoren reichen? 
sollte ich denn 200er in der front noch dazubauen und wäre die erwärmte luft für die mainboard komponenten sehr nachteilig? 
oder sollte ich mich doch mit einem externen mora abfinden?

aufgrund von null praktischer erfahrung mit waküs wäre ich für jeden rat sehr dankbar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 100W Richtwert ist für "damit es hörbar leiser oder messbar kühler als mit Luftkühlung wird" (bezogen auf CPU+GPU-Systeme. Bei modernen CPUs erreichen große Luftkühler z.T. bessere Verhältnisse, da müsste man dann eher mit 75 W planen. GPU-Luftkühler treten allerdings mit einem deutlich schlechteren Verhältnis an, da können selbst 150 W pro 120mm noch ein lohnender Fortschritt sein.)


----------



## AnnEBrand (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke. dann werde ich das system erstmal mit den 3 radiatoren planen und je nachdem welche temperatur dabei rauskommt den front bzw externen lüfter noch reinbasteln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde auch eher den 240er in der front einbauen, statt einem 120er im heck. und den hecklüfter dann einblasend montieren. ich denke, soviel unterschied sollte die vorgeheizte luft vom 240er nicht machen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So da der entschluss steht für eine WAKÜ wollte ich mal hier fragen was ihr zu der Config sagt. Die ist jetzt nur für die CPU gedacht, weil jeder fängt mal klein an und meine Grakas wollte ich mir da nicht gleich zerlegen. 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7618_MagiCool-SLIM-DUAL-280-MC-Radiator.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p859_Alphacool-Eheim-600-Station-II-12V.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...lle-G1-4---ger-ndelt---silber-vernickelt.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...r-Schlauch-PVC-12-7-9-5mm--3-8-ID--Clear.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ol-HK-CPU-LGA-1155-1156-1150-Rev--3-0-LC.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ms--Aurora----Nebula-Blue-Coolant-1000ml.html
beim schlaub werde ich noch zu einem blauen wechseln

Aber bevor es losgeht müsste ich mir eh noch Videos suchen zum Thema zusammenbau und befüllen. Wie ist das nun beim befüllen mit einem zweiten Netzteil bzw das überbrücken?

mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lies dir doch mal den wakü-zusammenstellungsguide durch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-10-11-12-a.html
und die beispielkonfigs sind auch nicht verkehrt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-02-2013-a.html

da solltest du die antworten auf die wichtigsten fragen bekommen.

eine sache kann ich direkt sagen, die mayhems aurora ist meines wissens eine reine show-flüssigkeit. nicht für den dauerhaften betrieb gemacht


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dem Artikel steht was das man bei 12V Pumpen ein extra Netzteil braucht, also kann ich davon ausgehen das es auch Pumpen gibt wo ich das Problem nicht habe. Ich hätte zwar noch ein älteres Be Quit nur hat das schon ne macke

mfg


----------



## 991jo (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 12V Pumpen werden i.d.R. über einen 4pin Molex Stecker oder über einen Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen und mit Strom versorgt. Somit brauchst du für alle 12V Pumpen ein Netzteil. Du kannst zum Befüllen aber auch einfach Mainboard, GraKas, CPU, HDDs etc ausstecken und nur die Pumpe angeschlossen lassen (Bei Pumpen mit Lüfter-Anschluss bräuchtest du natürlich erstmal nen Adapter oder ne Lüftersteuerung, da du sie ja zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht übers Board regeln kannst). 

230V Pumpen brauchen kein extra Netzteil, sie müssen aber quasi immer von Hand eingeschaltet werden, wenn der Rechner an ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das extra-netzteil wird nur für die befüllung benutzt. da kann im prinzip jedes beliebige 12V netzteil genutzt werden. sollte aber je nach pumpe entsprechend strom liefern, mit 2.5A sollte man allerdings immer gut laufen


----------



## Kurry (16. Juli 2013)

Odee das eigene überbrücken, dafür braucht's keine 2 Netzteile!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollt grad sagen, was macht ihr denn da? Man kann doch einfach die 12V-Pumpe per Molex an die PSU und Power_On und einen belibigen Massepunkt kurzschließen, dann rennt das Ding. Zum Ausschalten einfach den Switch hinten rum, weiterfüllen, und wieder switch rum usw. Ihr machts ja kompliziert.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2013)

Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich mittlerweile einfach bei komplett laufendem PC befülle. Da ist genug Kupfer an den Kühlern, dass nichts stirbt und der AGB ist so schnell leer gepumpt, dass beim Netzaus eh noch kein OS am starten war.
(Ich übernehme natürlich keine Verantwortung wenn jemand jetzt so seine Hardware zerstört )


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlimmer als der Ausfall meiner Punmpe bei der H100 kann es kaum noch werden, ca 5-10 sekunden nachdem Windows geladen war hing ich bei 95 Grad. Ich hatte meinen Rechner noch nie so schnell aus

Aber bevor es soweit ist such ich mir mal meine Teile zusammen und schreib die hier noch einmal rein. Wo anderes schreibt man auch das man Board und Grakas vom Strom trennen soll das würde reichen

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich wollt grad sagen, was macht ihr denn da? Man kann doch einfach die 12V-Pumpe per Molex an die PSU und Power_On und einen belibigen Massepunkt kurzschließen, dann rennt das Ding. Zum Ausschalten einfach den Switch hinten rum, weiterfüllen, und wieder switch rum usw. Ihr machts ja kompliziert.



Gerade Leute mit etwas verbautem System oder mit sehr sauber verlegten Kabeln haben schlichtweg keine Lust, jedes mal alle Stecker abzuziehen und nehmen lieber ein extra Netzteil, so dass sie nur die Pumpe umstecken müssen.. Zumal die ja nun wirklich kein Problem ist, ein 12 V Netzteil zu organisieren - wer selbst keine alte Hardware hat, guckt halt einfach im Sperrmüll. Z.T. finden sich auch immer noch AT-Systeme, bei denen man sich die Überbrückerei sparen kann.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich mittlerweile einfach bei komplett laufendem PC befülle. Da ist genug Kupfer an den Kühlern, dass nichts stirbt und der AGB ist so schnell leer gepumpt, dass beim Netzaus eh noch kein OS am starten war.
> (Ich übernehme natürlich keine Verantwortung wenn jemand jetzt so seine Hardware zerstört )


 
Die Klammer würde ich betonen 
Bei einigen Kunststoffreichen Kühlkörpern und bei einer Erstbefüllung hätte ich da doch größere Bedenken... (Wiederbefüllung ist natürlich was anderes. Wenn schon Wasser im Kühlkörper steht, hat man ein ordentliches Wärmekapazitätspolster und bis das komnplett verdampft ist, kann die Temperatur insgesamt nicht nenneswert über 100 °C steigen.)


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beiden Threads die mir eine Seite weiter vorn verlinkt wurden machen sich auch gut als Taschenbuch


So dann mal mein zweiter Versuch, ich hoffe ich hab da jetzt nichts vergessen

- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal Edition - Intel/AMD Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD 10418
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 240 Ver. 1.1 Black Phobya G-Changer 240 V.2 - Full Copper 35286
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 45221
- Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 57044
- http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ool-CKC-Cape-Kelvin-Catcher-Clear-1000ml.html
Das wären dann bis jetzt ca. 230€ wenn nicht noch mehr fehlt Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Anschlüsse, nur fehlt mir da grad etwas der überblick

mfg


----------



## Uter (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread im Kaufberatungs-Unterforum auf. Bei beiden Zusammenstellungen kann man noch einiges verbessern.


----------



## Q-Pit (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend,


Ich wollte mal fragen ob es einen großen Leistungsunterschied zwischen einem Alphacool Nexxos 360mm mit 30 / 45 / 60 mm Dicke gibt?
Lüfter wären Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL1 @800 U/min


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube, bei 800rpm sind die dünneren besser als die dickeren. aber so genau weiss ich das auch nicht. irgendwo hier im forum gibt es bestimmt einen diesbezüglichen test


----------



## Q-Pit (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich find haufenweise Tests und da edlich. Meliegt der 60mm Dicke leicht vorne. Jedoch weiß ich nich wie sich 1 Kelvin Unterschied bei der Wassertemp. auf die CPU Temp. auswirkt. 
Kann man da von mehreren Grad sprechen oder ist das irrelevant?


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Bestfall könnten ~4K zwischen der 30mm und der 60mm Ausführung, mit Lüftern @ 800U/min, liegen.
Aber nicht zu Gunsten der dünneren, sondern der dickeren. Die 45mm Version liegt ~Mittig der beiden.
Dabei berufe ich mich auf diesen Test hier und setze den Magicool Slim 360 = der Alphacool 30mm Variante (auch wenn diese evtl. marginal besser sein könnte).


----------



## Kurry (17. Juli 2013)

Bundymania hatte es auch mal getestet. Im Low RPM Bereich lag der 30mm vorne. Ab 800RPM profitieren langsam die dickeren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde einfach den 45mm dicken nehmen, damit hat man ausreichend leistung und weniger platzprobleme als mit den noch dickeren.


----------



## Thoriig (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho,

weiss jemand welcher GPU Kühler auf die MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr passt?

besten DAnk

Thoriig


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die GTX770 ist noch recht neu, ich weiss nicht, ob es für die überhaupt schon blocks gibt..


----------



## ConCAD (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt schon GTX770-Kühlblöcke, zB. von Watercool, allerdings ist die MSI GTX 770 wohl nicht im Referenzdesign, weshalb es da keinen passenden Standard-Kühlblock gibt.


----------



## Thoriig (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Es gibt schon GTX770-Kühlblöcke, zB. von Watercool, allerdings ist die MSI GTX 770 wohl nicht im Referenzdesign, weshalb es da keinen passenden Standard-Kühlblock gibt.


 hier mal ein Foto des PCB der MSI 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ein referenzboard:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



große Kaka


----------



## zockerlein (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine chance, das passt hinten und vorne nicht..


----------



## Thoriig (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

überlege ob gpu only cooler + passive cooler für ram und mosfets was taugen. letzteres soll durch die Zirkulation im case durch 3 x 120er rein und 1x 200er raus gekühlt werden.

wie heiss werden die mosfets und reicht das?

oder bevor ich rumbastel, für 30€ unter Marktpreis verkaufen und eine neue besorgen. das werde ich wohl machen


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thoriig schrieb:


> überlege ob gpu only cooler + passive cooler für ram und mosfets was taugen. letzteres soll durch die Zirkulation im case durch 3 x 120er rein und 1x 200er raus gekühlt werden.
> 
> wie heiss werden die mosfets und reicht das?


 Also bei meiner 150W-Karte funzt das wunderbar. Auch bei OC mit Spannungserhöhung.
Hab bei Spawas und Vram unter 60 Grad, es ist allerdings auch einen direkten Luftstrom drauf gerichtet.


----------



## Drizztly (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das PCB ähnelt dem der Asus GTX770 DCII OC

Asus: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist

MSI: http://www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/msi_gtx_770/17.jpg


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ähneln, die Phasen sind ähnlich aufgereiht, aber das wars auch schon. Bei der ASUS fehlen die Phasen in der Nähe des I/O-Bereichs komplett, abgesehen davon, dass die ASUS Spannungsversorgung am hinteren Ende der Karte 10 phasig, bei MSI nur 6 phasig ausfällt. Das passt trotzdem in keinster Weise, ohne GPU-only wird da nix gehen. Deshalb immer Referenzkarten kaufen.


----------



## Thoriig (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und früher habe ich mich gefragt " wer zum teufel kauft die lauten referenzkarten" 

Werde die MSI verkaufen und mir eine Evga superclocked holen. die Hat standard PCB.

Besten Dank
Thoriig


----------



## Dedication (18. Juli 2013)

Huhu ich habe vor eine gtx780 hydrocopper in meine bestehende Wasserkühlung(i7 930 @ 4,01ghz, 360er radi ) einzubauen. 

Aktuell bei normaler Zimmertemperatur von 20grad läuft die Kühlung auf 27grad im idle bis 35 grad prime95(jeweils Wasser Temperatur)

Ist die vorhandene kühlfläche für mein setup dann ausreichend oder soll ich eurer Meinung nach noch einen 240er einbauen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lieber noch einen 240er, sonst wird das Ganze etwas zu laut. Machbar ist es aber.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, 

ich hab nen Aqualis AGB mit einer D5 drunter. Ein und Auslass sind ja direkt nebeneinander, was dazu führt, dass im AGB stille herrscht. Mein Problem : die Farbe im Kühlmittel verteilt sich nicht im Kreislauf, sondern bleibt oben im AGB weil da nix durchgesprudelt wird. Meine Frage: Kann ich als Einlass auch oben auf dem Deckel den Anschluss nehmen ?


----------



## 991jo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, kannst du, du solltest aber gucken, dass der AGB so voll ist, dass der Eingang unter Wasser ist. Für manche AGBs gibts da extra solche Röhren, die man da reinschrauben kann, damit du den AGB nicht rand voll machen musst.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo weiß ich, sonst plätscherts. Das Prob ist ja, das der Eingang oben einen Wassersäuleneffekt hervorruft. Deswegen muss ich ihn eh randvoll machen damit es nicht plätschert. Habe eher bedenken das durch den Anschluss und dieses Stück oben

http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/13888_1.jpg

siehe hier, da wo der Lochkreis um das Aluröhrchen ist zu viel Druck kommt


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ist es beim Kuplex Kryos CPU Kühler möglich diese Tüllen zu verwenden, ohne dass sie kollidieren? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black 62377


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage. Ist der Unterschied der Lufttemperatur, die vorn am Radi rein geht und hinten wieder raus, ist die eigentlich irgendwie nennenswert groß?


----------



## zockerlein (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur wenn die Lüfter ganz langsam/gar nicht drehen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Koyote schrieb:


> Hi, ist es beim Kuplex Kryos CPU Kühler möglich diese Tüllen zu verwenden, ohne dass sie kollidieren? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Deep Black 62377


 
16/10 ist bei den meisten zu eng. könnte mit winkeln eher klappen.



RazOr #2Low schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich hab nen Aqualis AGB  mit einer D5 drunter. Ein und Auslass sind ja direkt nebeneinander, was  dazu führt, dass im AGB stille herrscht. Mein Problem : die Farbe im  Kühlmittel verteilt sich nicht im Kreislauf, sondern bleibt oben im AGB  weil da nix durchgesprudelt wird. Meine Frage: Kann ich als Einlass auch  oben auf dem Deckel den Anschluss nehmen ?


 
möglich ist es definitiv. aber hast du nicht eine andere möglichkeit, die farbe drunter zu mischen?


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meint mit denen / mit den 90°? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black 62374

Würde es dann mit den 45/90 passen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das problem bei den compressionfittings ist eigendlich ja nur die überwurfmutter, somit reicht es meist, ein gewinkelten zu nehmen, einer kann gerade. aber ich kann dir das nicht mir garantie sage, ich habe weder den genannten kühler, noch die anschlüsse in 16/10. 
also ein gerader und ein 45° oder 90° sollte eigendlich passen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> nur wenn die Lüfter ganz langsam/gar nicht drehen...


 
Ganz langsam = unter 600 Upm?


----------



## shoon (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

Habe mal kurz ne Frage: Meine Wakü besteht im Moment aus einem Phobya G-Changer 420 & einem Mora 9x140. Gekühlt wird hauptsächlich ein i7-920@4Ghz und eine Gtx 580. Nun habe ich aber noch den Aquaero Kühler und den Mips Kühler vom Mainboard im Kreislauf. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie viel glaubt ihr kostet der Mips mich an Leistung, sprich um wieviel Grad erhöht sich das Wasser wegen dem Mb Kühler? Denn ich wollte jetzt nur noch den Mora benutzen, ohne jedoch die Lüfterdrehzahl zu erhöhen (im Moment @335 U/Min.)

mfg shoon


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist vernachlässigbar.
Wahrscheinlich so gering, dass es nicht mal messbar ist. (also nur das Hinzufügen der Mobo Kühlung)

Wenn du nur noch den Mora benutzt wird sichs schon etwas erhöhen, allerdings nur sehr wenig.


----------



## shoon (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ok, das Problem ist dass ich jetzt schon ziemlich am Limit bin was die Wakü-Temp betrifft :/ Dann werde ich wohl oder übel die Drehzahl erhöhen müssen 
Ich wollte mir ausserdem Schnellkupplungen besorgen, ist es da egal was man nimmt, oder gibt es da gravierende Unterschiede? Diese hier z. Bsp : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 65090 kosten nur 10€, obwohl es ein Set aus beiden Teilen ist. Bei anderen Schnellkupplungen kostet das eine Teil schon allein 10€. Nun frage ich mich, was die Unterschiede bei beiden Versionen sind?

mfg shoon


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

unterschied liegt wohl in der qualität. die koolance dinger sollen gut sein


----------



## shoon (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, jedoch kostet ein Koolance Teil 15€, dh 4x15€=60€, was mir dann doch viel zu viel ist für eine Schnellkupplung...
Werde die Schnellkupplungen sowieso nicht sehr oft brauchen, es geht mir nur darum , im Notfall den Radi vom Gehäuse zu trennen 

mfg shoon


----------



## MyArt (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich per suche leider nichts finde... frage ich einfach hier schon mal nach um nicht ein extra Thread zu öffnen!

Und zwar gehts um dem Mo-Ra3 360 LC, LT, Pro. 

Mittlerweile hab ich hoffentlich richtig raus gefunden das der Pro auf beiden Seiten Lüfter montieren kann.
Bloß was ist der unterschied zwischen LC und LT? Auf Aquatuning sieht der MO-RA LC aus wie der LT!?

Ist da nur das Bild falsch?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist mitunter der größte Unterschied:

LC:


> Das Kühlmedium fließt dabei dreifachfach parallel geschaltet durch 54 Rohrreihen.


LT/Pro:


> Das Kühlmedium fließt dabei vierfach parallel geschaltet durch 72 Rohrreihen.


----------



## MyArt (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Das ist mitunter der größte Unterschied:
> 
> LC:
> LT/Pro:


 
Danke, lohnt sich der Aufpreis für den LT?

und wenn ich diese MO-RA3 420 Wand/Case-Halterung dazu nehme,
ist es besser die Lüfter saugend oder blasend anzubringen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1/3 (~33%) mehr Rohrreihen sollten sich auch, denke mal, besser in der Leistung schlagen.
Ich habe hier mal auf meinem Nova 1080 einmal mit 120mm und 180er Lüfter saugend wie blasend gegengetestet und keine signifikanten Unterschiede in der Wassertemp feststellen können,
also sollte es vom Leistungsverhalten egal sein, allerdings können einige Lüfter mehr Geräusche erzeugen wenn sie saugend ausgerichtet sind, das wäre evtl. ein Punkt bei der Ausrichtung den man mehr berücksichtigen könnte.
(da heißt es aber ausprobieren was leiser/besser agiert, pauschal kann ich das nicht für irgendein Lüftermodell sagen )

Und als Wandhalterung bräuchtest du diese hier KLICK (deine verlinkte ist halt für die 420er[9x140] Version)


----------



## Uter (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



shoon schrieb:


> Hmm ok, das Problem ist dass ich jetzt schon ziemlich am Limit bin was die Wakü-Temp betrifft :/ Dann werde ich wohl oder übel die Drehzahl erhöhen müssen


Du kühlst eine single-GPU-System mit 12 140er Lüftern und machst dir Sorgen, dass das Board zu viel ist? 
Mit diesen Radiatoren und Drehzahlen solltest du problemlos noch eine Graka einbauen können.



shoon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir ausserdem Schnellkupplungen besorgen, ist es da egal was man nimmt, oder gibt es da gravierende Unterschiede?


 Gerade bei Schnellkupplungen gibt es massive Unterschiede. Iirc bremsen die Phobya den Durchfluss stäker als ein aktueller CPU-Kühler. Grundsätzlich ist ein hoher Durchfluss nicht nötig, aber solche Schnellkupplungen können z.B. beim Entlüften zu ziemlichen Problemen führen. Wenn es günstig sein soll, dann CPC.


----------



## shoon (19. Juli 2013)

Nee, wird auch ein i7-920@4Ghz gekühlt,habe ich aber vorher schon geschrieben....
Ok, habe es mir mit den Schnellkupplungen anders überlegt, werde keine kaufen, denn der Pc steht sowieso nur an einem Platz und transportiert wird er auch nie.

mfg shoon


----------



## Uter (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch single-GPU-System und nicht single-GPU-Wakü geschrieben. 
Im Vergleich zu einem multi-GPU-Gespann verbraucht keine CPU wirklich viel. 

Du kommst mit massiv übertakteter Graka auf nichtmal 45W pro 140er Radiator. Dabei hab ich die Graka bis an die Grenzen ihrer Stromanschlüsse und die CPU mit mehr TDP als AMDs Centurion CPUs einberechnet. Deine Radiatoren sind unterfordert.


----------



## shoon (19. Juli 2013)

Ja stimmt

Naja hängt aber sehr von der Drehzahl der Lûfter und der Zimmertemperatur ab. Bei mir sinds ca 28-30℃ Zimmertemparatur , und die Lüfter drehen mit ca 340 U/min. 
Mit diesen Voraussetzungen ist meine Wakü am Limit...

Außerdem ging es mir beim Mainboard-Kühler nicht darum, ob meine Radiatoren stark genug für den Mb kühler sind. Ich habe den Mainboardkühler schon eingebaut, und mir ging es darum zu wissen, um wie viel Grad sich das Wasser durch diesen Kühler erhöht.

mfg shoon


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich schätze nicht mehr als 2-3 grad. wenn überhaupt


----------



## zockerlein (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nochmal zum Thema Kupplungen:
QD-/VL-Serien? wo is der Unterschied? welche sind besser?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die QD-Serie ist soweit ich weiß "neu und besser".

Ich verwende noch die VL und bin damit zufrieden.



			
				Aquatuning schrieb:
			
		

> Die neueste Generation ist speziell für Highflowsysteme entwickelt worden. Sie hat die gewohnte herausragend gute Qualität in Verarbeitung und Funktion, so wie man es bei Koolance gewohnt ist. *Neu ist hier der O-Ring der nicht anliegend am Stecker in die Kupplung eingeschoben wird sondern in eine Nut an der Stirnseite des Steckers eingelegt ist.* Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass die Menge an Wasser die beim trennen der Verschlüsse sehr gering bleibt, zudem ist ein verkanten nicht mehr möglich und die Lebensdauer des O-Rings ist sehr viel höher als bei den Vorgängern. Das Verschließen erfolgt hier ganz schlicht und wirksam über einen gefederten Metallring der zurückgezogen wird um die Verbindung wieder zu trennen.


 
Der größte Vorteil ist wohl das die O-Ringe bei den QD mehr Steckvorgänge aushalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



shoon schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir ausserdem Schnellkupplungen besorgen, ist es da egal was man nimmt, oder gibt es da gravierende Unterschiede? Diese hier z. Bsp : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 Phobya Schnellverschluss Set G1/4 65090 kosten nur 10€, obwohl es ein Set aus beiden Teilen ist. Bei anderen Schnellkupplungen kostet das eine Teil schon allein 10€. Nun frage ich mich, was die Unterschiede bei beiden Versionen sind?



Unterschiede gibt es vor allem beim Innenquerschnitt, der Zuverlässigkeit und der Leckagemenge. Bei ersteren beiden Punkten haben Aquatuning-Produkte in den letzten Jahren mehrfach für Enttäuschungen gesorgt. Für gut ausreichenden Durchfluss, hohe Zuverlässigkeit und niedrige Leckagemenge ist CPC bekannt, Koolance LN bieten einen noch höheren Durchfluss und quasi keine Leckagemenge bei deutlich höheren Preisen.





Blechdesigner schrieb:


> 1/3 (~33%) mehr Rohrreihen sollten sich auch, denke mal, besser in der Leistung schlagen.



Nicht zwingend messbar. die Lamellengröße ist afaik unverändert, d.h. nur der Wärmeübergang zwischen Rohren und Lamellen ändert sich. (einen direkten Vergleich kenne ich aber auch nocht nicht)


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier einer das Aquaero 4 LT und kennt sich damit aus.
Das Gerät macht mich fertig,hab die tage nur lüfter angeschlossen um zu schaun ob es überhaupt geht.heut hab ich die Sensoren angeschlossen und verlegt.
jetzt wollen die lüfter nicht mehr anspringen bzw beim pc start laufen alle und sobald es auf Win umspringt gehn die aus.Das ganze soll unter Win 7 Pro 64bit laufen 
Hab alles so eingestellt wie die tage aber jetzt will es nicht mehr kp.

vllt ist hier ja jemand aus Muc der helfen könnte und vllt ein vissel zeit hat.das lebenselixier kaffe haben wir genügend und gibt es nur in halbe liter pote  

würde mich sehr über jede hilfe freun 


gruß


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch schon mit Kupplungen der Firmen Stäubli und Walther Präzision gemacht. Ich weiß aber nicht was sie kosten, billig sind sie bestimmt nicht.



> Hat hier einer das Aquaero 4 LT und kennt sich damit aus.
> Das Gerät macht mich fertig,hab die tage nur lüfter angeschlossen um zu schaun ob es überhaupt geht.heut hab ich die Sensoren angeschlossen und verlegt.
> jetzt wollen die lüfter nicht mehr anspringen bzw beim pc start laufen alle und sobald es auf Win umspringt gehn die aus.Das ganze soll unter Win 7 Pro 64bit laufen
> Hab alles so eingestellt wie die tage aber jetzt will es nicht mehr kp.


 
Merkwürdig... die Pumpe läuft noch? Hast du schon versucht die Sofware neu zu installiere? Hast du schon mal versucht den Aquaero ohne USB zu betreiben?


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab zur zeit nur das LT da ohne Display und Powerbooster deswegen kann ich die DDC noch nicht anschlissen.

Hab die Software usw.vom rechner deinstalliert & gelöscht,neu runter geladen und installiert.seit dem hab ich ein rufzeichen in der systemsteuerung und weis nicht durch was das kommt.find auch keine lösung.
hab die treiber aktualisierung laufen lassen.treiber ist auf den den neusten stand.das fragezeichen bleibt 

hab jetzt wieder ein paar versuche in der software durch geführt,sobald ich ein game starte laufen teilweise 2-3 lüfter an,ab und zu mal mit Led´s den mal wieder nicht.das hat mich vermuten lassen das ich was zum teil richtig eingestellt hab.
Start ich 3DMark geht keiner an?

zum glück hält mein sys auch gut ohne lüfter was aus ( passiv )


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne usb betreiben ? bevor ich mein rechner starte und neu eingebaut hab geh ich jedes kabel 10 mal nach.
habs auch nicht falschrum angeschlossen.


----------



## Superwip (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ohne usb betreiben ?


 
Versuch es mal.

Einfach USB ausstecken.


----------



## Tommi1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Zwischenfrage:

Weiß jemand wie man die Phobya / Magiccool Filter richtig einbaut?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool WaKü-Filter Silver Phobya WaKü-Filter Silver 32057

Was ist dabei der Eingang und was der Ausgang oder ist das egal?


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohne usb-kabel laufen alle lüfter ohne probleme aber das ist ja nicht der sinn der sache.


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durch die aktion kann ich nochmal von vorn anfang,deinstallieren usw.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> ohne usb-kabel laufen alle lüfter ohne probleme aber das ist ja nicht der sinn der sache.


 
Na ja... du kannst dir jetzt praktisch sicher sein das es ein Softwareproblem ist.

Kannst du den USB vielleicht testweise an einem anderen PC/Notebook anschließen?

Hast du auch den Gerätetreiber (nicht nur die Software!) deinstalliert/neu installiert?


----------



## winner961 (21. Juli 2013)

Würde ein 240 radi plus ein 120 für eine gtx 470 und einen Xeon 1230v3 im bitfenix prodigy reichen ?


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Ja hab schon mein mini pc mit win xp pro daneben gestellt,gleiche einstellungen und es läuft ohne probleme,in der systemsteuerung wird auch kein rufzeichen angezeigt.

hab auf mein win 7 pc ( das problemkind ) alles platt gemacht was AE4 betrifft und neu installiert.
heut nacht hab ich wieder alles soweit eingestellt wie´s war und bin schlafen gegangen,heut beim start hat mir das win Gadget die lüfter / temp´s usw.angezeigt.
dacht fahr ihm nochmal runter und starte ihm neu( kein neustart ) und jetzt wird mir wieder nix angezeigt im Gadget ?

Wenn es an der software liegt.vllt kannst du mir eine schritt für schritt erklärung geben.

ich starte so als admin ( vorher verknüpfung auf win 7 )  - aquasuite Demo Mode den komm ca 10 fenster ich schliss erst alle.
dann drück ich auf aquaero demo - lüfter - einstellungsassistent -Manuelle leistungseinstellung-erste auf 100 % -weiter bei Lüftername klick ich alle an -weiter -weiter fertig ? 
neustart !

danach laufen zumindest die lüfter auf win 7 ?


Bitte um verständnis falls bin heut nicht ganz fit  
hoffe das man es zumindest halbwegs versteht


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn es an der software liegt.vllt kannst du mir eine schritt für schritt erklärung geben.


 
Nein, tut mir leid, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Ich hab auch keinen Aquaero...


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Tommi1 die beschreibung hört sich so an als wäre es egal oder hat das sieb eine leichte wölbung?   (  <- wenn das so von der seite auschaut muss das wasser in die richtung des pfeil´s !!
hoffe das es verstanden hast 


@Superwip dake mir gehts genauso peils auch nicht,den muss wohl ein fachman rann das erste mal wahhh horror


----------



## Tommi1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Acid.
Ne. Das Sieb ist gerade und ein Pfeil ist nicht drauf.
Hab den jetzt so intergriert, daß das breite Ende der Eingang ist und das schmale der Ausgang.


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep das ist richtig rum !!! ansonsten falls viel partikel im wasser sind würdest du es permanent säubern durfen !!

ist noch früh


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm... eines könntest du natürlich noch machen (du wirst es  aber nicht machen wollen): Windows neu installieren...

Hast du schon versucht den Treiber des Aquaero im Gerätemanager zu _deaktivieren_?


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

win setzt ich sicher nicht auf,nicht bei den wetter  und ca 15 spiele bei steam dl ^^

ne das hab ich noch nicht versuch,muss schnell zu tankestelle ziggis,chips und schocki kaufen den so halbe std.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juli 2013)

@acid: frag doch mal den Support von ac


----------



## Tommi1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub, das Problem haben wir gelöst mit seinem AE.
Wieder war ein Helfer vor Ort erfolgreich (denke ich) ohne überhaupt vor Ort gewesen zu sein.

Wie macht man eigentlich ein Firmware-Update ohne Knöpfe und Display am AE zu haben?
Da steht doch, daß man die Taste Set/Mode drücken soll, bis ein Balken auf dem Display zu sehen ist.


Noch ne Frage.
Bei der Einstellung der Lüfter:
Stellt man die so ein, daß die nach dem warmen Wasser oder nach dem kalten Wasser (welches sich ja auch erwärmt) einregeln?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist egal.

Wenn man es trotzdem Berücksichtigen und auf Zehntelgrad optimieren will:
Im Zweifelsfall oder bei unregelmäßigem Durchfluss (z.B. bei abkoppelbaren externen Radiatoren) nach dem kältesten Wert. Denn wenn überhaupt ein erwähnenswerter Unterschied zwischen beiden besteht (also so gut wie nie  ), sollte man seinen Kreislauf ja auch so aufbauen, dass die empfindlichste Komponente als erstes kommt. Entscheident ist dann die Temperatur da. Ob am anderen Ende, im Zuge eines sich ändernden Durchflusses, mal +1 oder +2 K herrschen, ist eher Nebensache.
Weiterer (imho) Vorteil: Die Temperatur am kalten Ende ist durch die Wärmekapazität der Radiatoren gedämpft. Die am warmen Ende reagiert schneller auf Lastwechsel, würde also zu etwas unregelmäßigerer Regelung führen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal´s vielen vielen Dank Tommi1

jetzt wo´s AE 4 läuft hat mein Sys. aufgegeben.muss den rechner noch zerlegen,on the fly testen
sollte es def.sein wird ein neues MB mit ein besseren cpu bestellt.

vllt.ist es auch nur ein ram ^^

am AE4 liegt´s nicht hab es ausgebaut und am anderm rechner getestet. 

Gruß,


----------



## Tommi1 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein neuer selfmade Wasserkühler ist nun auch endlich montiert. 
Temps sind unter Prime 70°C ( Wasser hat 39°C )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belugma (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal ne Frage. Ich wollte wissen, ob sich der Aufpreis von dem Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin zu den Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light Black V.2 lohnt?
Der Alphacool hat nach einem Hardwaremax Test einen Durchfluss von 180,10 L und eine Temperatur von 35,90°C, wobei der Aquacomputer einen Durchfluss von 151,6 L und eine Temperatur von 37,40°C besitzt. Glaubt ihr ich sollte für eine Temperaturdifferenz von 1,5°C 10€ mehr investieren?
Wo ist bei dem Aquacomputer der Ein- und Auslass? Wie bei dem Alphacool, also unten Ein- und oben Auslass?
Für den NexXxoS würde die wechselbare Halterung, bei einem späteren Wechsel für zukünftige Sockel, natürlich Zukunftssicherheit mit sich bringen. Ich würde den Kühler mind. 4-6 Jahre behalten, für meine zukünftige 1150 Plattform, ich weiß ja nicht wie lange so ein Teil hält^^


Achso, zur welchen Backplate würdet ihr raten, zu einer Phobya?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von den genannten werten her, lohnt sich der aufpreis eigendlich nicht, aber die möglichkeit, den kühler bei einem plattformwechsel weiterzu verwenden, spricht wieder dafür. bei dem alphacool brauchst du eigendlich auch keine backplate. nur, wenn du stärkere federn verwenden willst. dürfte bei dem anderen warscheinlich genauso sein. ansonsten würde ich die hier nehmen: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 16113
aus gleichem grund, wie den alphacool-kühler


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



belugma schrieb:


> Ich wollte wissen, ob sich der Aufpreis von dem Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin zu den Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light Black V.2 lohnt?


Nein, lohnt nicht.



belugma schrieb:


> Der Alphacool hat nach einem Hardwaremax Test einen Durchfluss von 180,10 L und eine Temperatur von 35,90°C, wobei der Aquacomputer einen Durchfluss von 151,6 L und eine Temperatur von 37,40°C besitzt. Glaubt ihr ich sollte für eine Temperaturdifferenz von 1,5°C 10€ mehr investieren?


Die Unterschiede fallen je nach Test unterschiedlich aus. Afaik ist teilweise ist auch der Kryos vorne. Welcher Kühler bei deinem System letztlich "besser" ist, ist reine Glückssache.



belugma schrieb:


> Wo ist bei dem Aquacomputer der Ein- und Auslass?


Wie fast immer: Mitte rein, außen raus.



belugma schrieb:


> Für den NexXxoS würde die wechselbare Halterung, bei einem späteren Wechsel für zukünftige Sockel, natürlich Zukunftssicherheit mit sich bringen. Ich würde den Kühler mind. 4-6 Jahre behalten, für meine zukünftige 1150 Plattform, ich weiß ja nicht wie lange so ein Teil hält^^


Die Halterung des Kryos ist auch wechselbar und die Chancen, dass AC für ganz neue Sockel ein Umrüstset rausbringt ist imo höher als dass Alphacool das macht.



belugma schrieb:


> Achso, zur welchen Backplate würdet ihr raten, zu einer Phobya?


 Zur günstigsten Universalbackplate.


----------



## hotfirefox (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schon wer die 180er Enermax T.B.Apollish auf seinen Radi geschnallt?


----------



## belugma (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Zur günstigsten Universalbackplate.



Ok, danke für deine Antwort. 

Dann wird es die Phobya Backplate. Muss ich denn dazu noch längere Schrauben mitbestellen? 
Also die hier?:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) 16080


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



belugma schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Dann wird es die Phobya Backplate. Muss ich denn dazu noch längere Schrauben mitbestellen?
> Also die hier?:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) 16080


 Eigtl. nicht, beim *cuplex kryos Delrin *kommt schon so etwas zum Einsatz, also sollte das Gestänge in der Länge dafür reichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godfather22 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi. 
Damals, als ich nach einem geeigneten CPU-Kühler ausschau gehalten hab, hab ich gelesen, dass der UC-1 häufig mal undicht ist und auch, dass das Problem beim UC-2 behoben wurde. Jetzt finde ich aber einige Foreneinträge, in denen es heißt, dass beim UC-2 auch gerne mal der Kunststoffdeckel bricht, wenn man die Anschlüsse zu feste anschraubt. Habt ihr auch schon davon gehört oder meint ihr, das sind nur die üblichen Einzelfälle? 
Ich bin leider ein kleiner Hypochonder und mach mir gerade ein bisschen Sorgen, dass mir demnächst das MoBo unter Wasser steht


----------



## 991jo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim UC-1 war ja das Problem, dass Anschlüsse mit langem Gewinde dann auf die Bodenplatte drücken und somit dann ne Spannung aufbauen zwischen Boden und Deckel. Das soll ja beim UC-2 behoben sein. Falls du also beim einschrauben es nicht übertrieben hast, sollte das doch problemlos gehn.


----------



## Uter (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



belugma schrieb:


> Muss ich denn dazu noch längere Schrauben mitbestellen?
> Also die hier?:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) 16080


 I.d.R. reichen die mitgelieferten. Falls nicht: Schrauben bekommt man auch im Baumarkt (teilweise erheblich günstiger).



godfather22 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Damals, als ich nach einem geeigneten CPU-Kühler ausschau gehalten hab, hab ich gelesen, dass der UC-1 häufig mal undicht ist und auch, dass das Problem beim UC-2 behoben wurde. Jetzt finde ich aber einige Foreneinträge, in denen es heißt, dass beim UC-2 auch gerne mal der Kunststoffdeckel bricht, wenn man die Anschlüsse zu feste anschraubt. Habt ihr auch schon davon gehört oder meint ihr, das sind nur die üblichen Einzelfälle?


Das Problem des UC-1, das 991jo angesprochen hat, wurde behoben. Das Problem beim UC-2 ist ein anderes. Das Deckelmaterial besteht nicht mehr aus POM, sondern aus aus einem anderen Kunstsoff, der afaik als Spritzguss genutzt wird. Dieses Material ist offensichtlich eher auf eine günstige Herstellung ausgelegt und nicht so stabil bzw. neigt im Gegensatz zu POM zu Rissbildung. 



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider ein kleiner Hypochonder und mach mir gerade ein bisschen Sorgen, dass mir demnächst das MoBo unter Wasser steht


 Die Anzahl der Fälle ist scheinbar gering und wenn du die Anschlüsse und Schrauben nicht zu fest angezogen hast, dann sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. Ich würde ihn weiternutzen, aber ich werde zukünftig von einem Neukauf abraten, da man für weniger Geld qualitativ eindeutig bessere Produkte bekommt.


----------



## belugma (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde jetzt so die Wakü nehmen, wenn ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, her damit! 

	1x Phobya DC-260 & Alphacool Cape Corp AGB2 Combo
	1x Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 
	1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm 	
        2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 
        6x 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4	
	3x Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear 	
	1x Aquatuning AT-Protect-Clear 1000ml	
	1x Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0	
	1x Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (12V) 
	1x Phobya CPU Mainboard Backplate 775/1366/1155/1156/2011 


Bei den Lüftern weiß ich noch nicht so ganz, entweder die BlackSilentPRO PL2 und die T.B. Silence.
Die PL2 sind teurer als die T.B., sind diese denn auch den Preis höheren Preis wert? Bei den Lüftern ist ja ordentlich an Zubehör dabei (verschiedene Verlängerungskabel, Befestigungsschrauben, Rändelmuttern, Lüfterentkopplung), wobei die T.B. Silence "nur" 3pin zu 4pin Molex Adaptern dabei haben, aber ebenso keine Lüfterentkopplung. 

Mein Ziel ist es leise Lüfter zu haben und die "beste" Kühlleistung zu erhalten, es sei denn es sind nur 1-2°C Unterschied, dies wäre mir der Aufpreis nicht wert. Die Lüfter würde ich entweder an der Phantom 410 Lüftersteuerung betreiben (3 Stufen-Regelung) oder mit 12V 3Pin zu 7V Molex-Adaptern.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## godfather22 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Das Problem des UC-1, das 991jo angesprochen hat, wurde behoben. Das Problem beim UC-2 ist ein anderes. Das Deckelmaterial besteht nicht mehr aus POM, sondern aus aus einem anderen Kunstsoff, der afaik als Spritzguss genutzt wird. Dieses Material ist offensichtlich eher auf eine günstige Herstellung ausgelegt und nicht so stabil bzw. neigt im Gegensatz zu POM zu Rissbildung.
> 
> 
> Die Anzahl der Fälle ist scheinbar gering und wenn du die Anschlüsse und Schrauben nicht zu fest angezogen hast, dann sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. Ich würde ihn weiternutzen, aber ich werde zukünftig von einem Neukauf abraten, da man für weniger Geld qualitativ eindeutig bessere Produkte bekommt.


 
Danke  Dann bin ich beruhigt.
Wieso ist Phobya denn bitte so dumm, eine Schwachstelle zu beseitigen, nur um eine neue zu schaffen


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Danke  Dann bin ich beruhigt.
> Wieso ist Phobya denn bitte so dumm, eine Schwachstelle zu beseitigen, nur um eine neue zu schaffen



Ich denk mal die neue “Schwachstelle“ ist Absicht, da einfach günstiger herzustellen als der alte Deckel.
Die alle Schwachstelle war einfach ein Versehen/Fail.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2013)

Spritzguss ist ansich ja nichts verwerfliches. Ist halt Großserientechnik und deswegen auf dem eher kleinen Wakümarkt kaum zu finden. Wenn man mit den Preisen weiter runter will muss man sich mal mehr Gedanken um Alternativen zum (CNC-)Fräsen aus dem Vollen machen.


----------



## Uter (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Danke  Dann bin ich beruhigt.
> Wieso ist Phobya denn bitte so dumm, eine Schwachstelle zu beseitigen, nur um eine neue zu schaffen


 Phobya entwickelt nichts, sie labeln nur. Entsprechend kaufen und verkaufen sie eben was günstig und/oder optisch gefragt ist. Phobya hat keinen hohen Qualitätsanspruch, dieser Markt wird von zu vielen anderen Herstellern bedient, sie verkaufen möglichst viele Billigprodukte. Dabei muss nicht alles ganz schlecht sein und das eine oder andere Produkt hat ein echt gutes P/L-Verhältnis, aber manche Produkte sind eben auch Billigstware.


----------



## belugma (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte zu Post #17708 noch Rückmeldung geben, danke


----------



## 991jo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, der 240er Radiator ist, falls du in Zukunft auch die GPU kühlen willst etwas zu schwach, da sollten mindestens 3x 120mm her, besser 4x, je nachdem was du für ein Gehäuse hast kannst du das aber auch später noch nachrüsten.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass unterschiedliche Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl einen großen Unterschied bei der Temperatur ausmachen. Auf mehr als die 1 bis 2° K die du angesprochen hast, wirst du sicher nicht kommen. nimm also am besten die Lüfter, die dir optisch am meisten zusagen, falls das für dich wichtig ist. Ansonsten, falls du das Zubehör von den Noiseblockern brauchst, dann nimm doch einfach die. Ich hab 9 von denen, und auch wenn ich jetzt nicht alle Adapter usw brauch, bin ich doch immer wieder froh mal schnell ein Verlängerungskabel zu haben.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte eine Frage zur Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V.
Darin ist folgendes enthalten oder?
-Alphacool Eheim Station II solo UPDATE (ohne Pumpe)
-Alphacool Wandlerkarte V.2 - 12V DC zu 12V AC
-Eheim compact Pumpe 600 12 Volt 

Ist das so richtig?

Könnte ich mir wenn ich das Paket hätte, oder nur die Pumpe&Wandlerkarte kaufen eine 2. dazu kaufen und diese in einen Alphacool Geysir Double Power Pumpstation verbauen?
Laut Beschreibung der Wandlerkarte hat diese 2 Kanäle und pro Kanal können 2 Eheim 600 angeschlossen werden. 

Bin nämlich am Überlegen mir die Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V zu kaufen, und später auf 2 Erweitern dann im Alphacool Geysir Double Power Pumpstation.

Und ich würde noch gerne Wissen ob man die Eheim 600 (oder 1000) drosseln kann (drehzahl) bzw. über die Wandlerplatte.


----------



## Tommi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte mal ne Frage zu den Wassertemperaturen.

Hab gestern an meine Watercool HTF4 je einen Phobya Sensor für Zu- (Sensor kalt) und Rücklauf (Sensor warm) angeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt zeigt der Aquaero folgende Temps an:

Sensor kalt: 27,7° C
Sensor warm: 28,3° C

Jetzt hab ich aber eine Zimmertemperatur von 28,6° C (beim PC bestimmt etwas mehr, da er unter dem Schreibtisch steht).

Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?

Meine Erklärung dafür, was mir höchstens einfallen würde, wäre folgende:
Die Lüfter blasen ja durch den Radi und die Sensoren bekommen noch etwas "Wind" davon ab.

Radi ist ein Watercool HTF4 3x140 und dort sind 3 NB Black Silent PK-PS 140 @ 850U/min montiert.

Muss man die Sensoren noch kalibrieren?
Beim Warmwasser kgeht das ja noch, da es von der CPU in den AGB läuft und man dort gut messen kann (wenn man ein passendes Thermometer findet).
Aber beim Kaltwasser?


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?


Natürlich kann das nicht sein. Min. ein Sensor zeigt was falsches an.



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Meine Erklärung dafür, was mir höchstens einfallen würde, wäre folgende:
> Die Lüfter blasen ja durch den Radi und die Sensoren bekommen noch etwas "Wind" davon ab.


Wind kann nichts (trockenes) unter Lufttemperatur kühlen.



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Muss man die Sensoren noch kalibrieren?
> Beim Warmwasser kgeht das ja noch, da es von der CPU in den AGB läuft und man dort gut messen kann (wenn man ein passendes Thermometer findet).
> Aber beim Kaltwasser?


 Du kannst sie auch außerhalb des Kreislaufes kalibrieren. In wie fern genau das Aquaero das unterstützt weiß ich aber nicht. Du kannst dir aber auch die Abweichungen merken. Bei mir sind es 0,2K.


----------



## Tommi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab vorhin mal, wie es so richtig gemütlich im Zimmer bei 31 Grad, und das Wasser 30 Grad zeigte, mal Thermometer mit extra Sensor in den AGB gehalten. 
Das zeigte mir 33,5 Grad an.
Hab dann den Warm Sensor auf 33,5 gestellt.
Dann mal den PC ausgeschaltet und den Schlauch vom CPU Kühler abgenommen, der vom Radiator kommt (also "Kaltwasser") und hab den Sensor vom Thermometer dort mal reingesteckt und das kam auf einen Wert von 33,2 Grad.
Hab dann den Kalt Sensor auf den Wert gestellt.

Ob das Thermometer an sich stimmt und wie genau es ist, weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich denke mit den Werten komme ich auf alle Fälle näher an die Realität als vorher.

Aktuell sieht es so aus:

Zimmertemp: 30 Grad
CPU: 37 Grad
Wasser kalt: 31,5
Wasser warm: 32 Grad

Denke das sieht schon besser aus.


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt widerspricht es immerhin nicht mehr den Grundlagen der Thermodynamik.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2013)

Wie langweilig . Aber auch mal beruhigend zu hören dass ich nicht der Einzige bin bei dem der Wassersensor deutlichst korrigiert werden muss.


----------



## Tommi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Jetzt widerspricht es immerhin nicht mehr den Grundlagen der Thermodynamik.


 
Was ein Glück.
War schon irgendwie am Verzweifeln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo wir gerade bei temperaturen sind: ich habe mir vorgestern einen zweiten radiator eingebaut (beide alphacool 360 XT45) und habe beim den temperaturmessungen unter last (prime "blend") einen unterschied von etwa 15° zu vorher. ist das realistisch? gekühlt wird ein fx-6100 @stock


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit welcher Temperatur ist den der FX gefahren?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

laut coretemp mit einem radi bis zu 50°, mit zwei bis knapp über 30. 
die 50 hab ich gemessen, da konnten wir hier von 20 aussentemp noch träumen, die messung gestern hab ich in den späten abendstunden gemacht, laut wetter-app war es um die 25° aussen.


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. 
Hab nämlich gerade auch mal den Blend laufen lassen und da kam mein FX auch auf die 50°.
Allerdings bei 31° Zimmertemp und mit einem 420er-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zur Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V.
> Darin ist folgendes enthalten oder?
> -Alphacool Eheim Station II solo UPDATE (ohne Pumpe)
> -Alphacool Wandlerkarte V.2 - 12V DC zu 12V AC
> ...



Jup, sieht ganz stark danach aus.



> Könnte ich mir wenn ich das Paket hätte, oder nur die Pumpe&Wandlerkarte kaufen eine 2. dazu kaufen und diese in einen Alphacool Geysir Double Power Pumpstation verbauen?
> Laut Beschreibung der Wandlerkarte hat diese 2 Kanäle und pro Kanal können 2 Eheim 600 angeschlossen werden.
> 
> Bin nämlich am Überlegen mir die Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V zu kaufen, und später auf 2 Erweitern dann im Alphacool Geysir Double Power Pumpstation.



Technisch möglich wäre das - aber mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht. Eine Eheim 600 ist recht leise und günstig und ausreichend. Zwei Eheim 600 wären mehr als ausreichend, aber nicht annähernd so stark wie z.B. eine Aquastream (afaik ist eine Reihenschaltung nicht einmal möglich, d.h. man gewinnt in einer Wakü fast gar nichts) und, vor allem mit dem Doppel-AGB, teurer (und sehr platzraubend). Leiser wirds dadurch auch nicht => 



> Und ich würde noch gerne Wissen ob man die Eheim 600 (oder 1000) drosseln kann (drehzahl) bzw. über die Wandlerplatte.



Soweit ich das sehe, bietet die Alphacool-Platine keine direkte Kontrolle (zumindest nicht ohne Heatmaster). Wenn du eine frei regelbare 600 willst, solltest du bei Aquacomputer fündig werden. Ich persönlich würde bei "noch leiser als eine 600 Station" aber gleich zur 1046 greifen und damit losbasteln. (die von Watercool lässt sich am weitesten runterregeln und auf Anfrage wohl auch mit langem Kabel, d.h. tauchfähig, beziehen)




Tommi1 schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne Frage zu den Wassertemperaturen.
> 
> Hab gestern an meine Watercool HTF4 je einen Phobya Sensor für Zu- (Sensor kalt) und Rücklauf (Sensor warm) angeschraubt.
> 
> ...



Nö.



> Muss man die Sensoren noch kalibrieren?



Eine gewisse Fehlgängigkeit ist immer da - die Dinger sind nicht geeicht. Aber bei meinen insgesamt 8 Sensoren verschiedenster Herkunft (darunter aber kein einziger von Phobya) lag die Bandbreite insgesamt bei <1 K, im Schnitt also ±0,5 K maximale Abweichung und die meisten eher bei ±0,1-0,2 K. Deine Werte mit wenigstens 1,5 K sind also extrem.



> Beim Warmwasser kgeht das ja noch, da es von der CPU in den AGB läuft und man dort gut messen kann (wenn man ein passendes Thermometer findet).
> Aber beim Kaltwasser?


 
Entweder du baust die Sensoren aus und kalibrierst sie an der Luft oder du schließt Pumpe und Aquaero einfach an ein externes Netzteil an und misst bei (seit längerer Zeit) abgeschalteten Rechner. Mit nur der Pumpe als Wärmequelle sollten die Temperaturen überall im Kreislauf auf 0,1 K identisch sein.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, sieht ganz stark danach aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit einer 1046 werde ich mir nochmal überlegen, aber werde es wohl eher mit einer 600 Station probieren und wenn eine recht leise und ausreichend ist reicht ja eine. Die 2. würde wenn auch nach ein par Komponenten geschaltet werden, also z.b. Pumpe 1>CPU>Radi1>Pumpe2>GPU>Radi2>Pumpe 1, nur als beispiel, wird bei mir natürlich nicht so aussehen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ein problem bei der Planung.Der Verschlauchung auf den neune MB ( Asus Maximus V Formula-Z77 )

Auf mein Heatkiller 3.0 bekomm ich keine 2 13/10 Schraubtüllen es müsse eine Verbindung mit 8/10 mm verlegt werden 
nur wohin ohne das es probleme gibt ?


Mein Plan

DDC ( 13/10 ) zum Slim Radi ( 13/10 ) - weiter zum Big Radi ( 13/10 ) - weiter zum CPU ( 13/10 ) - weiter zum MB Kühler 
( 8/10 )-weiter zu Gaka ( 13/10 ) -weiter zum AGB ( 13/10 ) und wieder zu DCC 


Falls man es nicht so Betreiben kann müsste ich es vorerst notgedrungen alles auf ( 8/10 ) verlegen.


Pc Aufbau siehe Anhang 


Bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus 


Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, ich würde wohl dann direkt alles in einer größe verschauchen, allein der optik wegen. dann aber 11/8, da ist die wandstärke größer und somit die knickgefahr geringer. aber an sich sollte es auch mit den unterschiedlichen schlauchgrößen gehen.
und ich würde die pumpe direkt unter dem agb platzieren, wenn das passt. dann hast du auch kürzere wege zwischen agb, pumpe und dem slim-radi.

dann würde ich so verschlauchen: agb>pumpe>slim-radi>graka>cpu>mobo>radi>agb


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lass ich vorerst alles auf 10/8mm und schau das ich einen neuen CPU-Kühler bekomm. 
Das mit den AGB wird sich leider nicht ausgehn 
da die Pumpe maxi.in die Mitte vom Slim Radi befestigen kann. 

das schaut nicht aus ^^


----------



## xb@x360 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag allerseits, ich besitze einen 360er Radiator und hab da mal ne Frage zu der Anordnung der Lüfter, ich habe jetzt 6 Lüfter an dem Teil laufen, ist es schlimm wenn alle 6 Lüfter in den Radi blassen oder muss mind. 1 der Lüfter vom Radi abblassen ?! 

2te Frage wäre, ob ein AGB voll mit Flüssigkeit sein muss, weil mein AGB ist nur zu 1/4 voll.  

DANKE !


----------



## zockerlein (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moment, alle 6 an einer, oder je 3 und 3?
wenn die an beiden seiten sind und alle rein blasen, wäre das ETWAS dämlich 

ansonsten sollte es keinen unterschied machen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Juli 2013)

Eine Seite rein, andere raus.

Solange im agb Ausgang und Eingang komplett unter Wasser sind, ist alles ok


----------



## xb@x360 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ähhh ja hatte an beiden Seiten das die Lüfter reinblassen 
Dann muss ich das mal ändern Jetzt 
Danke !


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage an die Waküfraktion, wieviel Druck in Bar halten die normal am Markt erhältlichen GPU Kühler aus, bis sie undicht werden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so etwas sollte üblicherweise bei dem kühler irgendwo mit erwähnt werden. üblicherweise in einem handbuch bzw auf einem handzettel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Typisch sind afaik bis zu 5 bar Prüfdruck, zumindest für Vollmetal. Limitierend im Betrieb sind eher Radiatoren. (Und natürlich ungesicherte Tüllen.) Netzmodelle haben selten mehr als 2 bar. (Und n Cora HF ist froh, wenn er 0,3 schafft  )


----------



## DrDave (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich interessiert wirklich nur der Kühler an sich + dessen Anschlüsse.
Nehmen wir mal an ich gehe mit 5 bar Druck in den Kühler, hält dieser auch auf Dauer stand?
Plexiglas Kühler schließe ich mal aus...


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was hast du vor, dass der kühler soviel druck standhalten muss?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Mich interessiert wirklich nur der Kühler an sich + dessen Anschlüsse.
> Nehmen wir mal an ich gehe mit 5 bar Druck in den Kühler, hält dieser auch auf Dauer stand?
> Plexiglas Kühler schließe ich mal aus...


 
"Auf Dauer" sollte nicht so den Unterschied machen (explizit dafür konstruiert sind die Kühler aber nicht - und das keine noch höheren dynamischen Drücke entstehen, musst du selbst sicherstellen), aber du musst natürlich im Einzelfall gucken, was für deinen Kühler gilt. Ausm Kopf weiß ich es auch nur für meinen Heatkiller (Prüfdruck: 5 bar)


----------



## DrDave (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Auf Dauer" sollte nicht so den Unterschied machen (explizit dafür konstruiert sind die Kühler aber nicht - und das keine noch höheren dynamischen Drücke entstehen, musst du selbst sicherstellen), aber du musst natürlich im Einzelfall gucken, was für deinen Kühler gilt. Ausm Kopf weiß ich es auch nur für meinen Heatkiller (Prüfdruck: 5 bar)


 
Ich habe ja noch keinen Wakü, weshalb ich mich auch hier melde...



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> was hast du vor, dass der kühler soviel druck standhalten muss?


 
Ich möchte den "Wasser"kühler etwas zweckentfremden und gerne Druckluft durchschicken...welche etwa in einem Druck von 4-5 Bar bei mir anliegt...
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich gerne wissen, welche Kühlerart sich hierfür am besten eigenen würde? Genauer gesagt suche ich zum Test einen Kühler für eine 5850 im Ref. Design...


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ich möchte den "Wasser"kühler etwas zweckentfremden und gerne Druckluft durchschicken...welche etwa in einem Druck von 4-5 Bar bei mir anliegt...
> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich gerne wissen, welche Kühlerart sich hierfür am besten eigenen würde? Genauer gesagt suche ich zum Test einen Kühler für eine 5850 im Ref. Design...


 Interessanter Ansatz, aber was erhoffst du dir davon?

Da die Luft im Kühler wahrscheinlich noch mehr Komprimiert wird als sonst schon, wird es da dadurch eher wärmer werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt mehrere Kühler, in denen die Kühlstruktur eine Engstelle ist - man hätte dann also eher einen (leichten) Druckabfall im Kühler und somit einen gesteigerten Kühleffekt, ähnlich einer Kompressorkühlung.

Aber Sinn macht es trotzdem nicht. Selbst bei 5 bar strömt nun einmal nur 5 mal mehr Luftmasse hindurch, als wenn man mit einer normalen Luftkühlung arbeiten würde. Auf der winzigen Kühlfläche eines Wasserkühlers lässt sich so kaum Wärme abführen, die ist nunmal auf die sehr hohe Wärmekapazität von Wasser hin optimiert.
Von der enormen Dimensionen (und Lautstärke - zusätzlich zu den enormen Luftgeräuschen) eines in einen großen Querschnitt ohne nenneswerten Widerstand arbeitenden Kompressors ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## zockerlein (1. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

probieren geht über studieren? war da nicht was?


----------



## DrDave (2. August 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Kühler, in denen die Kühlstruktur eine Engstelle ist - man hätte dann also eher einen (leichten) Druckabfall im Kühler und somit einen gesteigerten Kühleffekt, ähnlich einer Kompressorkühlung.
> 
> Aber Sinn macht es trotzdem nicht. Selbst bei 5 bar strömt nun einmal nur 5 mal mehr Luftmasse hindurch, als wenn man mit einer normalen Luftkühlung arbeiten würde. Auf der winzigen Kühlfläche eines Wasserkühlers lässt sich so kaum Wärme abführen, die ist nunmal auf die sehr hohe Wärmekapazität von Wasser hin optimiert.
> Von der enormen Dimensionen (und Lautstärke - zusätzlich zu den enormen Luftgeräuschen) eines in einen großen Querschnitt ohne nenneswerten Widerstand arbeitenden Kompressors ganz zu schweigen.



Nehmen wir mal an die Druckluft hat eine Temperatur von - 20°C, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass es schon zu einem Wärmeübergang kommt. 
Probieren würde ich das ganze ja sehr gern, nur hab ich noch nicht einmal einen passenden Kühler, auch will ich hierfür keinen neuen kaufen... 
Welche Struktur der Kühler wäre denn hierfür am sinnvollsten? Ich habe welche mit Düse und einer feinen Oberfläche im Kopf


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann Wasser in einem geschlossenen Kühlkreislauf sehr gut durch ein unter Druck stehendes Gas substituieren, da Gase ebenfalls eine sehr hohe Wärmekapazität besitzen sich aber leichter pumpen lassen. Beliebte Medien für eine solche Druckgaskühlung sind vor allem Wasserstoff und auch Helium (wobei Wasserstoff etwas bessere Eigenschaften hat) aufgrund ihrer hohen spezifischen Wärmekapazität bei etwa 30Bar Systemdruck aufwärts. Da Wasserstoff und auch Helium immer aus dem System ausdiffundiert müssen die Gase laufend erneuert werden. Ob normale Wasserkühlungskomponenten einen so hohen Druck aushalten sei dahingestellt, wahrscheinlich nicht. Die Geometrie ist auch nicht darauf optimiert.

Solche Kühllösungen werden meist dort eingesetzt wo eine Wasserkühlung nicht oder kaum möglich ist und eine Luftkühlung nicht ausreicht, insbesondere bei Turbogeneratoren in Großkraftwerken, in einem PC ist das nur mehr Aufwand mit weniger Nutzen im Vergleich zu einer Wasserkühlung.

Einfach Luft in einem offenen Kreislauf per Kompressor durchzublasen ist definitiv nicht empfehlenswert. Einerseits benötigt man einen ziemlich starken Kompressor andererseits erhitzt bereits das Komprimieren als solches die Luft die anschließend wieder abgekühlt werden müsste. Wenn man das machen möchte ist man fast schon bei einer richtigen Kompressorkühlung aber (auch) da gibt es bessere Medien als Luft.


----------



## godfather22 (2. August 2013)

Ich hab mich auch schon mal gefragt, wie ein Wasserkühler unter Luft abschneidet. 
Wär echt klasse, wenn du das mal testen würdest


----------



## DrDave (2. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, aber leider bist du dezent abgeschwiffen ... 
Ich habe Luft, will also nichts von Alternativen wie Wasserstoff oder Helium wissen. 
Ich habe ca. 4 Bar Luftdruck und keine 30 Bar. 
Die Luft ist kalt, ca. –20°C geschlossener Kreislauf. 
Ich weiß, die Informationen sind rar, aber ihr dürft euch das nicht so vorstellen, als das ich mit einem Baumarktkompressor neben dem PC stehe und mit der Druckluftpistole in den Kühler rein blase


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luft bei einem so geringen Druck ist absolut suboptimal, ich kann mir zwar vorstellen das es irgendwie funktioniert aber auf jeden Fall sehr viel schlechter als mit Wasser.

Mit "nur" 5Bar ist kein Gas eine brauchbare Alternative zu Wasser. Es sei denn du bekommst wie bei einer Kompressorkühlung am Siedepunkt des Arbeitsmediums arbeiten was aber mit Luft freilich unmöglich ist. Eine Möglichkeit wäre hier eventuell Ammoniak oder ein anderes gängiges Kältemittel- dann hättest du eben eine klassische Kompressorkühlung.

Ich will nicht sagen das Luft oder Stickstoff ein völlig ungeeignetes Kühlmedium ist aber bei Raumtemperatur ist es bestenfalls suboptimal. Stickstoff wird eher unter -100°C zunehmend interessant.


----------



## godfather22 (2. August 2013)

Es muss ja auch nicht immer alles Sinn mach 

Mach am besten mal ein schön ausführliches Tagebuch dazu


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an die Druckluft hat eine Temperatur von - 20°C,



Ich weiß nicht, wo man großen Mengen -20 °C kalte Pressluft herbekommt, aber ich würde annehmen, dass die gleiche Quelle auch -20 °C kalte Flüssigkeiten erzeugen könnte, die ungleich besser geeignet werden.
Wenn das ganze ein unter-Raumtemperatur-Projekt werden soll, solltest du aber endgültig einen Thread im Extremkühlforum erstellen. Das und vor allem die assoziierten Probleme geht deutlich über eine konventionelle Wakü hinaus.



> Probieren würde ich das ganze ja sehr gern, nur hab ich noch nicht einmal einen passenden Kühler, auch will ich hierfür keinen neuen kaufen...



Tjo - entweder oder. Man kann nicht ohne Hardware "mit Hardware experimentieren"


----------



## Uter (2. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat inzwischen eigentlich jemand den Watercool GPU-only-Kühler verbaut oder weiß zumindest wie hoch er bzw. ein VRM-Kühler mit Anschlüssen ist?


----------



## DrDave (2. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran
Ja wird sind scheinbar "etwas" abgetrieben von der eigentlichen Topic.
*Duck und Weg*


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube die beste Lösung wäre in deinem Fall das gesamte Gehäuse halbwegs abzudichten und die kalte Luft durchzublasen. Auf CPU und GPU einfach normale Luftkühler installieren, je nach Strömungsgeschwindigkeit der Luft kann dann bei geeignetem Design auf Lüfter verzichtet werden.

Alternativ kannst du mit einem geeigneten Wärmetauscher die kalte Druckluft zum Kühlen eines Wasserkreislaufs nutzen.

Ich will noch einmal betonen das Luft ein mieses Kühlmedium im Vergleich zu Wasser ist. Selbst unter sehr viel größerem Druck als "nur" 5 Bar.

Nur so als Anhaltspunkt: Wasser hat eine Spezifische Wärmekapazität von etwa 4200J/(kg*K) ~ 4200J/(dm³*K)

Luft/Stickstoff hat eine Spezifische Wärmekapazität von etwa 1000J/(kg*K), bei 5 Bar sind das nur so etwa 1,2J/(dm³*K). Diesen gigantischen Nachteil kann man fast unmöglich durch höhere Durchflussraten oder höhere Drücke aufholen.

Ein weiterer Vergleich: Wasserstoff mit 50Bar
Wasserstoff hat eine Spezifische Wärmekapazität von etwa 14300J/(kg*K), bei z.B. 50 Bar sind das etwa 65J/(dm³*K) während Stickstoff/Luft auch bei 50Bar nur auf 12J/(dm³*K) kommt womit offensichtlich sein sollte das Wasserstoff das ungleich bessere Kühlmittel ist. Mit Wasserstoff lassen sich auch einfacher größere Durchflussgeschwindigkeiten erzielen womit es am Ende möglich ist mit Wasserstoff eine Kühlung zu ermöglichen deren Effektivität fast mit Wasser vergleichbar ist. 

Der Wärmeabtransport durch die Expansion der Luft ist eine potentiell befriedigende Lösung. Bei 5Bar->1Bar hast du, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe etwa 60W Kälteleistung pro Liter 5Bar-Luft die du pro Sekunde expandierst. Wenn du eine wirklich unbegrenzte 5Bar-Luft Quelle hast wäre das schon etwas. Natürlich ist die Geometrie üblicher Wasserkühler absolut nicht dafür optimiert und die meiste Kälteleistung würde verschwendet, mit einem Kältemittel das du verdampfen kannst wäre das auch, wie gesagt, einfacher und effektiver. Ein Problem sind hier auch extrem schwankende Temperaturen; läuft der PC im Leerlauf kommst du schnell weit unter den Gefrierpunkt, läuft er unter Vollast wird es schwer unter die Raumtemperatur zu kommen.

Hierzu noch ein Beispiel: Durch das Verdampfen von 1l Ammoniak pro Sekunde bei 1Bar kommst du auf eine Kälteleistung von mehreren kW (abhängig von der Temperatur). Andere Kältemittel sind nicht ganz so toll aber immer noch weit besser als Luft mit 5Bar entspannen. Die Druckluftkühlung ist also auch als Kältemaschine alles andere als optimal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Hat inzwischen eigentlich jemand den Watercool GPU-only-Kühler verbaut oder weiß zumindest wie hoch er bzw. ein VRM-Kühler mit Anschlüssen ist?


 
Der Heatkiller Core an sich ist mit 20,4 mm angegeben, die gewinkelten 4/6 Push-In mit 16 mm plus Gewinde (letztes kann ich bestätigen. Verschraubungen kommen auf 18 mm). Sollten also <37 mm insgesamt sein. Wie hoch der SW-Kühler ist, weiß ich - sieht aber auf Bildern identisch aus, was imho auch die einzig sinnvolle Konzeption ist.


----------



## Uter (3. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Heatkiller Core an sich ist mit 20,4 mm angegeben, die gewinkelten 4/6 Push-In mit 16 mm plus Gewinde (letztes kann ich bestätigen. Verschraubungen kommen auf 18 mm). Sollten also <37 mm insgesamt sein.


Das Problem ist, dass die 4/6 Anschlüsse etwas tiefer liegen. Es wäre entsprechend interessant zu wissen wie viel weniger als 37mm es sind. Trotzdem danke für deine Bestätigung der Maße, <37mm sind afaik auch schon etwas weniger als Dual-Slot. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie hoch der SW-Kühler ist, weiß ich - sieht aber auf Bildern identisch aus, was imho auch die einzig sinnvolle Konzeption ist.


 Noch etwas niedriger wär schön, dann könnte man sie auf einer vormontierten oder eigenen Grundplatte für alle Komponenten (außer GPU) nutzen ohne insgesamt höher zu werden. 
btw: Da fehlt ein "nicht", oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup, fehlt 
Und wie tief die Versenkungen im Core sind, weiß ich nicht genau (ggf. einfach im WC-Forum fragen? Die Jungs brauchen zwar lange für Antworten, aber sind dann sehr hilfsbereit), aber auf den Bilder sieht es so aus, als wäre es mehr als die Hälfte des 6-Kants am Anschluss. Der hat knapp 5 mm, ergibt also ~3 mm Vertiefung. Mehr als 4-4,5 mm dürfen es aber nicht sein, denn sonst würde das dicke Ende des Winkels auf der Oberfläche aufsetzen.

Wenn du die SW-Kühler auf eine andere Platte schrauben willst, würde ich übrigens einfach Kupferblech besorgen. Die Kühler nutzen ein einfaches Blech als Grundplatte und dichten afaik auf dessen Oberseite ab - wieviel Material darunter kommt, ist für die Dichtigkeit unwichtig. Man kann statt der originalen 2 mm Kupfer also auch z.B. eine 1,5 mm Serien-Aluplatte mit 0,5 mm Kupferauflage benutzen.


----------



## trysys (3. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend Leute.. nee kruze Frage

:Corsair D800  Ne Interne WAKÜ nur für die CPU,, ganz spontan nen Vorschlag?
Der RAD sollte oben in de Gehäusedeckel. Ausgleichsbehälter am Besten in nen 5,25 Slot. Muss sehr Kompakt sein.

//Edit... CPU Kühlkörper ist schon vorhanden, wird von meiner jetzigen WAKÜ abgekoppelt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. August 2013)

Was passt da oben in den Deckel? Einfach den größten möglichen radi wählen.


----------



## Uter (4. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie tief die Versenkungen im Core sind, weiß ich nicht genau (...), aber auf den Bilder sieht es so aus, als wäre es mehr als die Hälfte des 6-Kants am Anschluss. Der hat knapp 5 mm, ergibt also ~3 mm Vertiefung. Mehr als 4-4,5 mm dürfen es aber nicht sein, denn sonst würde das dicke Ende des Winkels auf der Oberfläche aufsetzen.


Ok, danke. Das alles ist aktuell eh nur ein Gedankenspiel für eine GPU-only-Kühlung in einem mini ITX System, aber die Maße scheinen zu passen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die SW-Kühler auf eine andere Platte schrauben willst, würde ich übrigens einfach Kupferblech besorgen. Die Kühler nutzen ein einfaches Blech als Grundplatte und dichten afaik auf dessen Oberseite ab - wieviel Material darunter kommt, ist für die Dichtigkeit unwichtig. Man kann statt der originalen 2 mm Kupfer also auch z.B. eine 1,5 mm Serien-Aluplatte mit 0,5 mm Kupferauflage benutzen.


 Das ist eine gute Idee. Behalte ich im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Nom4d (5. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahoi hoi .

Denkt ihr, meine Aquastream XT Ultra hält 6 NB eLoops (800rpm) aus? (Laut Handbuch sind ja max. 5W zulässig und laut NB-Datenblatt braucht ein eLoop B12-1 0,33W= 2W) 
Die Lüftersteuerung geht mit nämlich immer mehr auf den Sack, da man immer per Hand nachregeln muss... 

btw. 38,4°C Wassertemp @ Idle bei 32°C Zimmertemp ist akzeptabel, oder? Gekühlt wir momentan nur ein i5 2500k.


----------



## ConCAD (5. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prinzipiell hast du es ja schon selber ausgerechnet. Da die eLoops zusammen weniger als 2W benötigen, wird die Aquastream das problemlos schaffen. Deine Wassertemperatur ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## trysys (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss einer ob ich Mayhems Aurora 1L mit Destilierten Wasser mischen kann oder muss ich den Kompletten Kühlkreislauf damit befüllen ?


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant 1000ml Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant 1000ml 30221


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

Soweit ich das aus der Artikelbeschreibung rauslese, ist das ein fertiges Gemisch. Also ohne extra Wasser in den kreislauf


----------



## trysys (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab leider nur 1 L gekauft. meinste man kann das mit Destiliertem Wasser mischen ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das schädlich wäre, aber die Farbe wird sehr warscheinlich heller.


----------



## trysys (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das wäre gut will sowieso nicht son starkes Blau, was geht denn in do ne Wakü Rein ?

Hab den Großen Mora 3GPU 1CPU 2x4fach RAM 1x MB Kühler


----------



## Dedication (7. August 2013)

Moin Leute 


Ich hab eben meine gtx unter Wasser gesetzt und meine bestehende kühlflüssigkeit mit mayhems pure white versetzt. Hätte bislang ne fertigmischung von AT. 

Habe jetzt da ne flöckchenbildung obwohl mein kühlmedium auf selbiger Basis wie inovatecs ist, welches mayhem als trägerflüssigkeit rät. 

Im laufenden betrieb ist von den Wolken im Schlauch nichts zu sehen. Lediglich wenn ich die Pumpe ausschalte und für einige Minuten die Bewegung aussetzt. Im AGB kann man sogar eine separierung von Flöckchen und klarer Flüssigkeit sehen. 

Ist der Zustand sehr bedenklich?
Temperaturen waren mit ner 780 nem i7 930@4,0 und einem 360er Slim radi unter crysis3 und 3D Mark bei knapp 38 grad Wassertemperatur. 

Wenn ich das System einmal komplett reinigen sollte, wie würdet ihr das anstellen. Gibt's da spezielle Mittelchen? Auf was ist alles zu achten?

Martin


----------



## RazOr #2Low (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

38° WT sind vollkommen okay denke ich. Erst wenn was verstopft wirds kritisch, das solltest du aber am Durchfluss schnell bemerken


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für die reinigung einfach mit destilliertem wasser durchspülen.


----------



## Dedication (7. August 2013)

Ich hab aktuell keinen durchflusssensor. Ich werde die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. 

Trotzdem sieht das echt nicht gesund aus. :/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oben ist noch Luft dann kommt etwas klares und darunter nur geflockt. Sieht man auch am AGB Eingang.

@feuerteufel

Reicht da nen 5 l Kanister? 
Dh ablassen? Desti rein bissl laufen lassen und ablassen? Und das wiederholen bis alles klar ist?


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. August 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen was eine Wakü mit Mo-Ra3 und CPU only circa kostet?


----------



## Dedication (7. August 2013)

+- 400 Euro. Jenachdem welche Pumpe AGB Schlauch u Tüllen. Lüfter brauchst's ja auch noch.

Schau einfach mal in den kaufberatungsthread.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@dedication:
in dem video wird eine möglichkeit erklärt. ist allerdings englisch 
Personal Rig Update 2012 Part 14 Radiator Cleaning Linus Tech Tips - YouTube
das video bezieht sich zwar nur auf radiatoren, aber für die kühlblöcke sollte das wohl auch funktioneren. für ganz gründliche reinigung musst du die blöcke allerdings zerlegen.

@pommesbunker:

der mora 3 lc kostet knapp 120, ein cpu-block geht so bei 35-40€ los

eine ddc mitsamt deckel etwa 70€, ein agb nochmal 20-30€

wäre schonmal um die 260€ ohne schlauch, anschlüsse und lüfter.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zumal du für CPU only niemals nen MoRa benötigst


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach was, ich hab 2 360er für cpu-only  
allerdings ist da graka schon mit eingeplant.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn er 400 Euro einplant, soll es doch an 80 für nen GPU Block nicht scheitern


----------



## Dedication (7. August 2013)

Gut ich glaube ich werde das mit dem Essig mal testen. Hoffe nur das die Schläuche nicht blind werden. 

Zum Glück hab ich seit heute nen abflusshahn im Loop. Ich bin fast kirre geworden ohne.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was eine Wakü mit Mo-Ra3 und CPU only circa kostet?


 Kommt sehr drauf an.
Wenn du nur gebrauchte Standardteile kaufst, wahrscheinlich schon mit 200 bis 250 Euro.
Mit tollen Tüllen, einer super Pumpe, eins-a Aquaero, extra guten Lüftern, Beleuchtung,... ist es nach oben fast offen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (8. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora sind immer mal wieder im Nachbarforum im MP mit Lüftern für 130-150 Euro. Nen CPU Kühler kommt gebraucht auch ca 30 und ne Pumpe mit Top ca 60 denke ich. Anschlüsse reichen ja erstmal die billigen.

aber generell :

ich würde lieber etwas warten und gleich alles richtig kaufen. Ich hab am Anfang auch einfach viele günstige Sachen genommen, dann ahtte ich die Wakü am laufen und schwupp 2 Wochen später fällt dir auf das die Anschlüsse und Winkel ja total ******* aussehen ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dedication schrieb:


> Gut ich glaube ich werde das mit dem Essig mal testen. Hoffe nur das die Schläuche nicht blind werden.
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich seit heute nen abflusshahn im Loop. Ich bin fast kirre geworden ohne.


 
das war interessanterweise das erste, was ich mir für meine wakü gekauft habe  ich habe allerdings auch viel zeit mit guides und beispielkonfigs lesen verbracht


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir über die vergangenen Wochen mal selbst was zusammengestellt. Hab einige Testberichte und viele Beratungsthreads hier durchgelesen.

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/943a7372c2f8b0b44550b096e4373f66
Gekühlt wird damit nicht etwa ein Atomkraftwerk, sondern vorerst CPU + GPU. Später kommt evtl mal ein Homeserver dazu und der soll dann auch eingebunden werden.

Destilliertes Wasser hol ich mir aus dem Baumarkt.

So weit so gut, nur beim AGB brauche ich euren Rat. Ich möchte da etwas ohne Acrylglas.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2013)

Denn Mora würde ich schon nehmen da später noch GPU mit eingebunden wird und eventuell noch SLI/CF.
Bei einem Heizwell @stock macht es da eigentlich einen Sinn mit CPU only anzufangen oder sollte es lieber GPU only sein?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2013)

@derpmonstah: der Link enthält keinen artikel 

AGB ohne Acryl hab ich keinen gefunden, im Zweifelsfall einfach selber basteln.


----------



## hendrosch (8. August 2013)

Der richtige Link ist der hier http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/943a7372c2f8b0b44550b096e4373f66 

Ich finde CPU only macht deutlich mehr sinn als GPU only, obwohl ich wenn alles zusammen machen würde. Bei CPU only ist halt der Vorteil das der Block relativ günstig und leicht zu montieren ist, aber wenn man die Grafikkarte länger behalten will sind bei so einer Investition die 80€ mehr auch zu verschmerzen. Noch extremer ists bei GPU only da kommts dann auf die 40€ nicht mehr an find ich.   



Sieht gut aus ich würd noch einpaar 90Grad Winkel dazu packen. Die geraden kann man glaube ich auch im 10er Pack billiger kaufen.  Wo willst du den Mora hin tun Schnellkupplungen machen meistens Sinn. 
Die Lüfter fehlen. Außerdem würd ich wenns einen gibt nen FullCover Kühler (GPU) nehmen und als CPU Kühler den Aquacomputer Kuplex der ist billiger.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für den watercool gpu-kühler empfiehlt sich noch der spawa-kühler, allerdings muss man da noch die bodenplatte selber zurechtschneiden.

die kleine (80x30)
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14785_Watercool-HEATKILLER--microSW-X-40-DIY.html
oder die große (100x40)
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14786_Watercool-HEATKILLER--microSW-X-60-DIY.html


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lüfter werden die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2.^^ Die kosten etwas weniger bei Hardwareversand.

Ich hab mich gegen einen FullCover Kühler entschieden, weil ich den Kühler nicht neukaufen will wenn ich mal aufrüste. Außerdem kommt es hier nicht auf 40€ an, sondern 100€. Die Kühler für das GTX 580 Lightning Layout sind entsprechend teuer.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (8. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst dir einen Aqualis AGB kaufen. Die sind aus Glas, hab ich selbst in Verwendung und hat echt ne super Qualität !


----------



## Kurry (8. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gegen einen FullCover Kühler entschieden, weil ich den Kühler nicht neukaufen will wenn ich mal aufrüste. Außerdem kommt es hier nicht auf 40€ an, sondern 100€. Die Kühler für das GTX 580 Lightning Layout sind entsprechend teuer.


 
So eine alte Grafikkarte würde ich auch nicht mit Fullcover ausstatten. Bei aktuellen Generationen find ich das schon sinnig, weil die eben besser kühlen, besser aussehen und den braten bei einer vernümpftigen Wakü auch nichtmehr fett machen.


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

Moin Leute. Hab gestern meinen Loop gereinigt und mit ner Mischung aus destilliertem Wasser und mayhems pure ice white befüllt. 

Nach der ersten Nacht ein AGB ohne Schichten, Flocken oder ähnlichem. 
Verträgt sich scheinbar gut. 
Danke für eure Ratschläge. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind das 13/10er Schläuche ?


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

11/8er


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke. sehen sehr dünn aus, hast du sie gewählt weil sie dir optisch gefallen oder weil du sonst iwo keine 2 Anschlüsse nebeneinander bekommen hast ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nennt mich doof, aber warum sind 13/10 schlechter als 11/8 ? die wandstärke ist doch gleich. müsste somit doch gleich "gut" knicken
die antwort wird bei warscheinlich wieder für ne platte stirn sorgen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Innendurchmesser ist doch ebenfalls wichtig. Mal als Extrembeispiel: Wenn du einen schauch von 5/2mm hast, dann ist der doch nicht genauso gut knickbar wie ein 50/47mm-Schlauch, trotz gleicher Wandstärke.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so siehts aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sag doch, stirnklatsch-antwort  
darauf hätte ich mit bissl mehr nachdenken selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

macht doch nix. Aber ich finde das bestätigt das Bild was man fast immer sieht : jeder 2. wenn nicht sogar mehr nutzt 16/10 oder gar 19/13


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

Das ist meine erste wakü. Ich hatte absolut keine Ahnung wie das optisch wirkt. 

Im Nachhinein würd ich's dicker Verschlauchen, aber erst wenn ich etwas mehr Geld fürs Hobby übrig habe. 
Bräuchte schließlich auch passende Anschlusstüllen, und da mir die von bitspower gut gefallen und die doch eher Luxus sind, warte ich da noch.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die schwarzen von AT tuns genauso, da gabs schon mehrere Vergleiche. Farbbeschichtung ist gleichgut und kratzresistent bis zu einem gewissen Maße


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht ganz so teuer, aber ebenfalls optisch ansprechend sind mMn die monsoon anschlüsse


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

Aktuell sind's AT Black Nickel. Find ich mehr als Grenzwertig. Selbst die Hornbach Tülle an der Grafikkarte gefällt mir besser. :facepalm:


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, die nutze ich selbst in Weiß/Carbon


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab auch schon kombination von bitspower und monsoon gesehen. teilweise passt das sogar richtig gut


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

Kannst davon mal n Bild machen,
Wie die so im System aussehen?

Preislich sind die monsoon Dinger auch erschwinglicher oder?

Was ich nicht will ist wieder so baumarktanschlussstyle.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Tach mal,

Ich habe vor, mir ne 770sli anzuschaffen, wenn ich beide + i7 3770k @wakü leise kühlen wöllte + oc potenzial, wieviel müsste ich hinblättern?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da alleine der gpu-block um die 80€ kostet, gehe ich von mindestens! 500€ aus.

wären mit zwei gpu-blöcken und cpu-block ja schon um die 200€


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

2x fullcover Block GPU +-200€

1x CPU Kühler 50€

1-2 radis je nach Größe  ~150€ eher mehr

1x ne aquastream xt 80€

AGB 30€

Schläuche und Kühlmittel. 

Also 500-600€ je nach Umfang


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, das wird nicht billig !

hier 2 Fotos von den Monsoon. Sorry, hab momentan kein Gehäuse


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Also ich würd mir vor weihnachten eine 770 gtx iChill kaufen, dann etwa im februar oder so eine zweite. Dann im Juli hätte ich wieder rund 700€, aber die 4 monate dazwischen einfach nach und nach bauteile kaufen...
Ist das empfehlenswert? Dann halt 4 monate sli ohne wakü, sollte ja auch gehen, oder?


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

Ist die Carbon Optik nur aufgeklebt?


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das weiß ich nicht ehrlichgesagt, aber es ist extrem abriebfest und man hat keine chance zb mit dem Fingernagel es abzulösen


----------



## Dedication (9. August 2013)

Klar. Hab ich auch so gemacht. Hab vor 2 Tagen meine GPU unter Wasser gesetzt.
Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du eh auf wasserkühlung gehen willst, kannst du die graka auch im referenz-design kaufen. da sparst du die den zuschlag für die custom-kühllösung. 

nach und nach kaufen geht natürlich auch, allerdings musst du für jeden umbau die kühlflüssigkeit wieder ablassen und danach neubefüllen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meiner Meinung nach schwachsinn dein Vorhaben. Lass lieber eine Graka weg, und kauf direkt die Grundkomponenten für die Wakü, Leistung hast du zunächst auch genug mit einer 770 !

du kannst dann immernoch nächstes Jahr ( oh Gott, allein im Hardwaresegment so weit vorrauszuplanen ) dann deine 770 verkaufen und dir etwas besseres Single GPU mäßiges kaufen als mit 2 schwachen Karten und Mikrorucklern zu kämpfen


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Und die 770 im ref design ist ja auch nicht schlecht, im gegensatz zur lauten plaste 760^^
Naja, dann kommt erstmal eine 770, dann ne zweite und dann später eine wakü...

@patrik: also erstmal eine 770 und dann auf ne wakü sparen?
Jap, dann bei bedarr wieder ne sgpu aufrüsten ist sicher sinnvoller, vorallen fü eine sli jungfrau wie mich^^


Ich interessiere mich total für waküs und will mir das alles auch mal aneignen, deswegen werde ich jetzt oft hier sein


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

siehe oben, ich würde wenn du das Geld für eine 2. Graka hast lieber die jetzige verkaufen und dann beides Geld zusammentun und eine aktuelle Highend single GPU kaufen. Ist meist immer schneller und du hast keine Probleme ingame mit Mikrorucklern


edit : gerade erst gesehen. Ja , so würde ich es machen. Dann hast wenigstens einen leisen und kühlen Rechner, der auch genügend Leistung hat. Und nicht ein SLI Gespann was dir bald um die Ohren fliegt mit seinen Lüfterdrehzahlen


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Jo, wenn ich mir dann erstmal ne 770 kaufe und dann noch ram, dann kann ich meinen alten komplett bei ebay verkaufen (6100, 660, m5a99fx pro 2.0 usw... Bei ebay für 550€ locker loszukriegen )

E: ich habe das Define R4, da passen sicher keine radis rein, kann man die auch extern anbringen, oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder hier im forum auf den marktplatz werfen 

edit: extern ist kein problem. entweder in eigenm gehäuse oder einfach an die seitenwand schrauben


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Dann bekomme ich den aber für max 400€ los (ssd + hdd behalte ich ja), bei ebay locker für 500  es gibt genug ahnungslose

Also ich fasse noma mit den preisen zusammen:

Rund 100€ fü gpu platte
50€ für cpu platte
150 fü radi(s) reicht für nen 3770k+ 770gtx nen 480er?
Schläuche 20€
Lüfter sicher noma 80€, wenns kühl+leise sein soll, oder?
Achja, pumpe noch: 80€ die aquastream xt, oder is die zu stark für 770+3770k?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fast. Also 20€ für Schläuche ist schon ne Marke. Normalerweise solltest du nicht viel mehr als 10€ dafür ausgeben. Aber du brauchst noch Anschlüsse. Und je nach Qualität und Anzahl kannste da ne ganze Menge Geld liegen lassen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe selbst noch oben im Flur mein R4 stehen, es passen dort in die Front und in den Deckel ein 240er Radi rein. Da mir das jedoch zu wenig Radifläche ist hab ich mir einen MoRa3 gekauft, und werde den dann unterm Schreibtisch aufstellen. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber damit hat man im Case genug Platz (und kann ggf. immernoch Radis nachrüsten) und sehr gute Kühlleistung. und 20 Eur wirst du für Tygonschlauch oder Norprene sehr schnell los 

Mein Tip : schau im Marktplatz hier oder im Nachbarforum, da kannst du dir recht fix alle Teile für weitaus weniger als zum Neupreis zusammen suchen.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Also ich möchte gute qualität, muss jetzt nicht das ultimo sein, aber halt gut...
Mach mjr bitte nochmal eine liste 
Na reichen 2 240er bzw ein 480 für meine HW?
Ram oder Mobo kühlen is ja sinnfrei, zumindest bei meinen


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geh am besten selbst mal auf die Aquatuning Homepage und mach nen Warenkorb voll. Wir können dir dann immernoch sagen was passt, was nicht , und wo vllt ein anderes Teil dir mehr Freude bereitet


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Naja grade bin ich am handy+ im urlaub, bin morgen Nachmittag wieder da, dann gehe ich selbst ma auf die aquatuning seite...
Was ist denn eine top case, wo auch reichlich radis usw reinpassen? Aso bis max 150€, wenn das geht 
Zudem habe ich bei waküs (ausser der radi grössen) 0 plan


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

150 Euro wird schwer... 
da wirst du nirgendwo was gescheites reinbekommen, du könntest höchstens nach einem gebrauchten 800D ( wobei die gebraucht teurer sind glaube ich ) oder einem TJ07 schauen. Ansonsten, wenn es etwas mehr kosten darf schau mal nach Little Devil oder Caselabs, da bekommst du sicher einiges geboten


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis 150? Das wird schwer, besonders bei der Hardware. Ich würde dir gerne einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen, aber ohne zu wissen, welches Gehäuse es denn werden soll, wird das natürlich schwer(er).


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Und das hier:
http://geizhals.de/eu/corsair-carbide-series-air-540-mit-sichtfenster-cc-9011030-ww-a954893.html
Es wurde von pcgames gelobt...
Also wieviel kostet eine gute wakü, so wie ich es gesagt habe, dann kann ich sehen, wieviel ich für die case habe.

E: also, 500€ für den PC, dann kommen 100€ im monat fürn job dazu, evtl ein ferienjob in herbstferien...
Also jetzt mal ab dem ich die graka im ref+ ram gekauft habe...

Mitte Dezember habe ich das Geld fü die 770, wenn ich keinen ferienjob bekomme. Dann zu weihnachten ca. 150€ und 500€ fü den pc, dann noch 100€ für den job. Also das sind 750€, bekommt man dafür ne gute case+ gute wakü? Bestimmt... Oder soll ich lieber das R4 behalten und den Radu extern anbringen? Platz ist auf jeden, aber nochmal 200€ für ne case: ungern


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rechne einfach 550 Euro für die Wakü, damit du später lieber Geld über hast anstatt das dir was fehlt... du brauchst ja eigentlich auch noch was zum steuern deiner Lüfter bzw Pumpe, dann am besten noch einen Durchflussmesser... Ein Aquaero 5 kostet 115 , ein DFM nochmal 40... Das ist alles kein muss, aber definitiv nice2have


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Der aquearo5 ist ne lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Koyote (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Aquaero kannst du Lüfter und Pumpe steuern. Außerdem kannst du noch Temperatursensoren und nen Durchflusssensor anschließen  Des weiteren gibt die auch ein akustisches Signal aus, wenn was nicht rund läuft.

Schau sie dir einfach mal im Netz an.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das Aquaero ist einfach erste Sahne  Ist auch eine Software dabei mit der man wie oben genannt Alarmtöne einstellen kann usw


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

casevorschlag: shinobi xl. ich hab da zwei 360er radis intern verbaut. allerdings passt nun ohne weiteres modding kein odd mehr rein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. August 2013)

Er kann doch auch nen BigNT oder aquaero 5 LT nehmen der reicht doch ach locker.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guter Tip. ODD.. heutzutage gibts es eh alles als Download. Habe auch keines mehr eingebaut. Habe lediglich ein externes USB Laufwerk für Notfälle


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Also wie ich das jetzt machen würde:

Mitte Dezember die 770 im ref kaufen+ RAM. - budget: 0€
Alten PC verkaufen: 500€ - Budget: 500€
Januar: Dezemberauszahlung - Budget +100€ = 600€
...Mai: Zahlungen von Februar-April: 275€ - Budget: 875
Mitte Mai: Geburtstag : +ca. 200€ - Budget: 1075€


Also ich hätte im Mai genug Geld, ne Wakü samt Case+ Zubehö zu kaufen. Jetzt macht mal was mit max Budget 900€, mann muss ja nicht alles verbraten 

@Razor: leider habe ich nur eine 3,5k leitung, weswegen ein ODD reinpassen MUSS


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

odd's gibts auch extern. usb hat hetzutage jedes mb im überfluss


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im Grunde ist es ja kein Problem eines mit einzubauen, aber du sparst dir dadurch halt schon wieder einen Strom und einen Datenkabelstrang den du im Case verstecken musst


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Oder lohnt es sich mehr, einfach die gtx770 iChill, neuen RAM+ODD zu kaufen und dann einfach den alten PC verkaufen? Bei der aktion mache ich noch rund 50€ gewinn. Ich warte erstmal auf die 9000er serie, wenn die 9970 zb für 550€ mehr leistung als die 780 hat, dann werde ich mir die kaufen. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich eine so teure wakü brauche, da ich jetzt auch nicht extrem übertakten werde...

So hat es mir Quanti empfohlen


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das musst du fuer dich selber entscheiden  eine Wakü ist mehr als nur leise, leistungsfähig und schick. irgendwann artet es in eine bastelsucht aus


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Naja, mit 14 verdient man noch nichr soooo viel, dass man sich ständig neue sachen kaufen kann. Ich habe das letzt mal im Dezember aufgerüstet, langsam wirds wieder zeit, die 660 ist schon seit Oktober drin 

Dann spare ich lieber für nen geilen komplett wakü pc in 2 jahren... So hohe ansprüche habe ich auch nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte man die komplette Kaufberatung bitte entweder abschließen oder endlich einen eigenen Thread dafür erstellen?




RazOr #2Low schrieb:


> macht doch nix. Aber ich finde das bestätigt das Bild was man fast immer sieht : jeder 2. wenn nicht sogar mehr nutzt 16/10 oder gar 19/13


 
Die Leute, die Bilder machen, nutzten primär 16er. Die Leuten, denen die Optik weniger wichtig ist, bevorzugen oft 8/11 - aber machen halt keine Fotos.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (9. August 2013)

Ja, die sache mit der wakü wird mir etwas zu teuer...
Abee trotzdem danke


----------



## Reytiros (10. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi,

mich würd mal interessieren, wie viel radiatorfläche man für nen i7 3960x(+oc), 2 x gtx 780, mainboard. würde ein 3*140mm (60mm dicke) und ein 2*140 "monsta" radiator reichen bzw. gut kühlen?
man sagt ja, dass 120er radiatoren ca. 100 watt schaffen. aber bei welcher radiatordicke?


----------



## Dedication (10. August 2013)

Das sollte gut reichen


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. August 2013)

Ich denke, die angabe bezieht sich auf einen "normal" dicken. Das wären für mich die 45mm dicken.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reichen wird es bestimmt, aber ich glaube nicht das du eine angenehme Geräuschkulisse hast, da werden die Lüfter schon arbeiten müssen


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2013)

Denke ich auch, gerade bei dem monsta


----------



## darlen (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ein mora 3 9x140 kühler als zb 3 480er? bzw eine gleichgrosse Fläche?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der mora3 hat eine fläche von 176400mm²
3 480er haben zusammen eine fläche von 172800mm²

ausgehend von gleicher dicke wäre somit der mora die bessere wahl. ist auch weniger verschlauchung und somit werden weniger anschlüsse benötigt.


----------



## darlen (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber wenn die Fläche wirklich genau gleichgross ist. Gewinnt dann der Mora noch immer? Oder wird es wärmer weil man längere/mehr leitungen und Verschraubungen hat? Was müsste dann ca rann damit man den Mora ''knackt'' ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ob ich nun einen mora 3 mit 9*140mm oder drei 3*140mm radiatoren nehme, wenn der einzige unterschied darin liegt, dass die eine konfig einen und die andere konfig drei radiatoren beinhaltet, ist das auch von der leistung kein unterschied. zumindest kein nennenswerter.

um den mora zu knacken, brauchst du mehr fläche als eben dieser also mit zB zwei 3*140mm und zwei 2*140mm radiatoren hast du einen 140mm radiatorfläche mehr. 
ist allerdings nur grobe theorie. wie das ganze in der realität aussieht, muss dir wer sagen, der das ausprobiert hat


----------



## darlen (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, dnake das wollt ich wissen!


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also mir drei kleinen radiatoren bist du bei der platzierung flexibler, als mit einem großen. ich denke mal, darum geht es dir  ein mora ist nunmal nicht klein


----------



## Uter (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Iirc sind (gute) kleinere Radiatoren mit zusammen den gleichen Maßen minimal besser von der Leistung, aber dafür deutlich teurer. Ich würde lieber einen Mora kaufen, der ist dann auch leichter zu entlüften etc.


----------



## Q-Pit (11. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an euch. Es wurde zwar schon öfters diskutiert aber ich bin unsicher ob man nun einen Korrosionsschutz braucht oder nicht. Ich hab irgendwie bendenken, dass das Wasser mit der Zeit "vergammelt" und sich Algen, Bakterien usw. bilden. Muss ich da Bedenken haben oder mach ich mir umsonst sorgen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Machst dir umsonst sorgen.

Das Wasser nimmt so viel Zeug aus dem Kunststoff der Schläuche und den Metallen der Kühler auf, dass da keine Algen oder Bakterien mehr leben können. (Kupfer ist ja sehr antibakteriell)
Korrosionsschutz schützt gegen Korrosion. Brauchst du also nur wenn du verschieden edle Metalle im gleichen Kreislauf hast. (z.B. würde sich bei Kupfer und Alu das Alu früher oder später "auflösen")

Wenn du trotzdem as tun möchtest, dann nimm Korrosionsschutz aus dem Automobilbau. Ist auch nix anderes, nur in größeren Flaschen abgepackt und günstiger.
Glysantin von BASF soll sich sehr gut eignen. Das mischst du einfach ~1:20 mit entmineralisiertem (wird als destiliert vermarktet) Wasser aus dem Baumarkt und fertig. 


PS: Meine Wakü läuft seit beinahe einem Jahr nur mit destilliertem Wasser. Hab keine Ablagerungen, Schwebstoffe, Ausflockungen oder sonstigen Dreck drin.
Nur hab ich das Gefühl, dass das Nickel auf den Anschlüssen leicht angegriffen wurde. Das kann aber auch Einbildung sein.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, definitiv noch einen Schutz rein. Die einfachste und zugleich effektivste Methode nennt sich "Kühlmittel G48". Bekommte natürlich an jeder Tanke hinterher geschmissen. Das Zeugs einfach zusammen mit destilliertem Wasser (bekommste übrigens auch an vielen Tanken) mischen. Ich weiß jedoch jetzt grad nicht mehr welches Verhältnis.


----------



## Q-Pit (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt bin ich noch unschlüssiger als zuvor 
Der eine sagt: "Braucht man auf keinen Fall" und der andere sagt: "Ja, definitv". 

Und ich hab kein Alu im Kreislauf sonder nur Kupfer bzw. vernickeltes Kupfer und etwas Acetal beim GPU Block. Die Anschlüsse sind aus Messing.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, das sagt alles aus: "Algen" in einer Wasserkühlung - alles nur Unsinn? - EffizienzGurus Forum


----------



## Q-Pit (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha, das sieht ja echt nich schön ausˆˆ
Dann wird für mich so ein G48 ein Must Have sein.

Ist dann eigentlich die elktr. Leitfähigkeit höher als ohne Zugabe von dem Zeug?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uh, sieht ja echt übel aus! :O
Da war ich ja mal richtig falsch informiert. (Asche auf mein Haupt)

Egal, bisher läufts auch so und ich lass es jetzt drauf ankommen...


----------



## Superwip (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man die WaKü nicht gerade offen durch ein Aquarium leitet wird man kaum Algen bekommen. Ich habe jedenfalls auch seit über einem Jahr keine Probleme mit reinem destilliertem Wasser.


----------



## Q-Pit (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat man denn durch so ein Mittel irgendwelche Nachteile in Sachen Kühlleistung, Verstopfungen usw.?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstopfungen hast du eher durch die Ablagerungen, die entstehen können. Kühlleistung wird davon fast gar nicht beeinflusst. Merkst du nicht. Es sei denn natürlich, du kippst das da in nem Verhältnis von 1:2 rein. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie das Verhältnis genau war. Ich meine, dass man mit 1:20 gute Ergebnisse erzielt hat.

Edit: Übrigens, du weißt, dass G48 blau ist? Und dass sich das Wasser dann auch leicht bläulich färben wird?


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem AGB?: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 450 silver nickel Phobya Balancer 450 silver nickel 45220

Den elektronischen Kram in den Aqualis Behältern brauche ich nich, daher sind mir die den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht den Meisten auch wohl eher nicht im den elektronischen Kram, sondern eher ums Borosilikatglas.


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 880 ml, G1/4 Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 880 ml, G1/4 45344 Den muss ich wohl übersehen haben

Die 880 ml Austauschröhre kostet nur 23€, vielleicht bastle ich mir da selbst was.

Edith: Wozu den Aufwand... Gibts ja auch sowas: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2296 xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2013)

Bzgl Algen und so, da gibts doch auch diese Silber spiralen.


----------



## linuswue (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wofür braucht man so einen großen AGB? Oder dient der als Anti-Diebstahlschutz?
Befüllt wiegt der bestimmt gerne 1kg.


----------



## ConCAD (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je größer der AGB bzw. damit verbunden die höhere Wassermenge, desto langsamer ändert sich die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2013)

Bringt auch mehr Ruhe in den Kreislauf. Bzw in den agb.


----------



## Spiff (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis einer wie das mit der Garantie bei Gainward aussieht wenn ich nen Wasserkühler verbaue? Erlischt die ganz oder einfach den Orignalkühler wieder montieren und einschicken?


----------



## RazOr #2Low (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Garantie wird weg sein. Lieber gleich eine EVGA Karte kaufen, Asus tolleriert dies glaube ich ebenfalls.

du kannst natürlich den Originalkühler wieder draufbauen und einschicken, aber anhand eines gebrochenen Siegels o.Ä werden sie denke ich schnell sehen was los ist


----------



## Spiff (12. August 2013)

Ok. Dann nehm ich lieber wieder eine EVGA Karte. Das risiko ist es mir nicht wert. Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## RazOr #2Low (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, sicher ist sicher, gerade wenn man eh plant auf Wakü umzubauen


----------



## Q-Pit (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Verstopfungen hast du eher durch die Ablagerungen, die entstehen können. Kühlleistung wird davon fast gar nicht beeinflusst. Merkst du nicht. Es sei denn natürlich, du kippst das da in nem Verhältnis von 1:2 rein. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie das Verhältnis genau war. Ich meine, dass man mit 1:20 gute Ergebnisse erzielt hat.
> 
> Edit: Übrigens, du weißt, dass G48 blau ist? Und dass sich das Wasser dann auch leicht bläulich färben wird?


 

Ich hatte eh vor blaue Schläuche zu nehmen und deswegen passt das ja perfekt


----------



## Uter (12. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Q-Pit schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an euch. Es wurde zwar schon öfters diskutiert aber ich bin unsicher ob man nun einen Korrosionsschutz braucht oder nicht. Ich hab irgendwie bendenken, dass das Wasser mit der Zeit "vergammelt" und sich Algen, Bakterien usw. bilden. Muss ich da Bedenken haben oder mach ich mir umsonst sorgen?


 Es ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem es nach sorgfältiger Reinigung der Komponenten mit reinem dest. Wasser zu Algen o.ä. gekommen ist. Fakt ist aber, dass es mit Zusätzen (v.a. farbigen) schon zigfach zu Problemen gekommen ist. Wenn man kein Alu im Kreislauf hat, dann sehe ich keinen Grund dem Wasser etwas zuzusetzen. Das führt imo nur zu höheren Kosten und einer Umwelt- und Entsorgungsproblematik (die meisten Zusätze sind Sondermüll). 



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sagt alles aus: "Algen" in einer Wasserkühlung - alles nur Unsinn? - EffizienzGurus Forum


 Ja, das sagt, dass Pilze mit einem (schlechten) Zusatz möglich sind. Dass sie ohne Zusatz möglich sind, sagt es nicht. Imo eher ein Argument gegen Zusätze. 



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bzgl Algen und so, da gibts doch auch diese Silber spiralen.


 Unnötig, teuer und korrosionstechnisch nicht ratsam.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2013)

Ich werde wohl dementsprechend beim nächsten neukauf auf farbzusatz verzichten und lieber farbige Schläuche nehmen. Ich wollte eh von 13/10 auf 16/10 umsteigen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich denke, die angabe bezieht sich auf einen "normal" dicken. Das wären für mich die 45mm dicken.



Typischerweise ist es so, dass Leute die höhere Lautstärken akzeptieren, auf sehr niedrige Temperaturen aus sind. Die Faustformel gilt deswegen sowohl für 30 mm (100W@ moderaten Temperaturen und niedriger Drehzahl), als auch 80 mm (100W@ Wassertemperatur nahe der Raumtemperatur bei hoher Drehzahl). Wenn man stark von den typischen Fällen abweicht, ist die Faustformel allgemein nicht zu gebrauchen.




darlen schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Fläche wirklich genau gleichgross ist. Gewinnt dann der Mora noch immer? Oder wird es wärmer weil man längere/mehr leitungen und Verschraubungen hat? Was müsste dann ca rann damit man den Mora ''knackt'' ?



Diese Einflüsse dürften unmessbar sein - auf alle Fälle sind sie kleiner, als die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenden Radiatormodellen gleicher Außenabmessungen.
Zu beachten ist aber bei all diesen Überlegungen die Zuluft: Ein externer Mora hat immer ein paar K Vorteil gegenüber einem internen Radi.




Q-Pit schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich noch unschlüssiger als zuvor
> Der eine sagt: "Braucht man auf keinen Fall" und der andere sagt: "Ja, definitv".



Wir haben hier einen Sammelthread mit Erfahrungen mit Wasser pur (müsste im Guide unter "Füllung" vermerkt sein) - bislang hat niemand Nachteile in Bezug auf die Leistung geliefert.



> Und ich hab kein Alu im Kreislauf sonder nur Kupfer bzw. vernickeltes Kupfer und etwas Acetal beim GPU Block. Die Anschlüsse sind aus Messing.


 
Das Kupfer wird ohne Korrosionsschutz definitiv anlaufen, bei Nickel gibt es z.T. auch Verfärbungen. Wenn dich diese optischen Einflüsse stören, brauchst du Zusätze - wenn es nur um Korrosionsschäden mit Wirkung auf Kühlleistung/Kreislauf geht:
Ich konnte die letzten 7-8 Jahre nichts feststellen.




Q-Pit schrieb:


> Hat man denn durch so ein Mittel irgendwelche Nachteile in Sachen Kühlleistung, Verstopfungen usw.?



Gegenüber reinem Wasser kann die Wärmekapazität und damit Kühlleistung eigentlich nur sinken.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bzgl Algen und so, da gibts doch auch diese Silber spiralen.


 
Damit wäre ich DEUTLICH vorsichtiger. Kupfer/Messing/Nickel verhalten sich im Wasser und zueinander in normal wässrigen Medien passiv/passivierend, so dass man keine Korrosionsprobleme zu befürchten hat. Aber Silber zur Desinfektion wirkt ja eben gerade über Ionen und das ggf. auch auf andere Metalle im Kreislauf. Wenn dann noch eine elektrische Verbindung besteht, hast du eine elektrochemisches Element...
In Anbetracht der etwas größeren Verbreitung im angloamerikansichen Raum sollten die Auswirkungen zwar nicht alzu drastisch sein, aber z.B. die Fälle von EK-Kühlern mit abblätternder Vernicklung, die letztes (?) Jahr für Aufsehen gesorgt haben, waren nahezu vollständig auf Kreislaufe mit Silberspiralen beschränkt. (und die wenigen Ausnahmen, die ich kenne, hatten Säuren in höherer Konzentration oder Chlor zugegebn...)




Spiff schrieb:


> Weis einer wie das mit der Garantie bei Gainward aussieht wenn ich nen Wasserkühler verbaue? Erlischt die ganz oder einfach den Orignalkühler wieder montieren und einschicken?


 
Erhalten bleibt die Garantie afaik weitehrin nur bei EVGA. Ne explizite Antwort von Gainward kenne ich nicht, aber vermutlich werden die die gleiche Einstellung haben, wie die meisten anderen Hersteller:
"Wenn der Originalkühler sauber montiert ist, ist Support möglich"
Was Diplomatisch für "die Garantie erlischt, aber wenn wir keine Spuren bemerken, bearbeiten wir es normal" ist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den 16/13er Schläuchen. Knicken die denn leichter im Vergleich zu 13/10?


----------



## Dedication (13. August 2013)

Gleiche wandstärke. 


Der 16/13 sollte aber bei gleichem biegeradius früher Knicken.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ist es. Was labbrigeres als 16/13er ist kaum aufzutreiben. Wenn schon Schläuche mit 16er AD dann wenigstens 16/11 oder noch besser 16/10er. Die sind deutlich knickstabiler als 13/10er. Optisch passen 16er Schläuche aber nicht immer und bei bestimmten Kühlern gibt´s Probleme mit der Anschlussauswahl, weil die Anschlüsse sehr ausladend sind.


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut dass ich nochmal nachgefragt hab.

Bei 16/10er ist der aus Norprene etwas günstiger als die Klare variante, außerdem sollen die länger halten - stimmt das?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2013)

Bzgl schlauchgrössen, wie wirkt es sich auf die Leistung aus, wenn man unterschiedliche Grössen verwendet? Beispiel: externe wakü mit 16/10, im case dann jedoch 11/8.


----------



## obc26 (14. August 2013)

Jungs konnt ihr mir sagen was das furn radi ist ? Hab getauscht und willst verkaufen aber weis garnicht was das furn teil ist mfg


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte der 1080er von Phobya inkl. dem entsprechenden Ständer sein.


----------



## obc26 (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Gehäuse wurde von ihm selber angefertigt Jop das ist warscheinlich ein phobya wenn ich mir jetzt so angucke.
was meint ihr für wie viel kann ich das verkaufen komplett ? 2 pumpen AGB Lüftersteuerung usw ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2013)

Den 9*120er von phobya gibt es neu für 110-120euro. Für wertschätzungen frag am besten im entsprechendem unterforum im marktplatz


----------



## Dedication (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ma ne blöde offtopic frage, wie bekommt man zugang zum marktplatz?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2013)

Lange genug aktiv sein


----------



## Feleos (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und du muss mindestens 100 beiträge geschrieben, sonst wird das auch nichts^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. August 2013)

Jop, 60 Tage registriert und 100 Beiträge geschrieben.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



obc26 schrieb:


> Jungs konnt ihr mir sagen was das furn radi ist ? Hab getauscht und willst verkaufen aber weis garnicht was das furn teil ist mfg


Mein 1080 Phobya Nova sieht genauso aus. Leider ist das Ding echt schlimm lackiert. Sieht ***** aus, ist aber anscheinend nicht schlechter - eher besser - für die Kühlleistung.
Die Full Copper Version ist aber erst neu. Also vermutlich ist dein Radiator wie meiner ohne Kupferkanäle.
Edit: Und kostete ca 95€ ohne Lüfter.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (14. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind die Phobya eigentlich stark schlechter was Verarbeitung angeht als die MoRas ?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man schlecht vergleichen, da es zwei unterschiedliche Konstruktionenen sind. Die MoRas sind Rohrradiatoren die sich schon aus Gründen der Konstruktion sehr sauber verarbeiten lassen, während die Phobyas Netzradiatoren sind, die großflächig gelötet werden müssen, das eigentlich immer unsauberer wirkt.


----------



## Braineater (15. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für alle die es vll interessiert: Hier sind mal ein paar Bilder eines aktuellen Mockup Samples des Phobya Black Owl. Das Konzept ist als Sieger aus einem Design Contest bei Bit-Tech hervorgegangen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab meinen Warenkorb nochmal ein bisschen überarbeitet.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/fefaf708b31bd87ab072871bf8277dee


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Höh? Wieso schmeißte denn keine Aquastream mit innen Warenkorb?


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil die zu günstig ist. Wenn die Ultra den Preis wert ist tu ich ich sie halt wieder rein^^


----------



## Q-Pit (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eigentlich besser um UV Schläuche zum leuchten zu bringen?  LEDs oder Kaltlichtkathoden?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kaltlichtkathoden leuchten besser aus, aber ich würde dennoch zu LEDs raten, da mir das Risiko mit Kaltlichtkathoden zu groß wäre. Eine kleine Beschädigung an der Isolierung der Hochspannungskabel und du hast einen Funkenüberschlag der dir u. U. die gesamte Hardware killt. Kommt zwar nicht häufig vor, hat´s aber schon gegeben.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
kann man auf meine beiden Grakas (SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 VAPOR-X GHz Edition, Grafikkarte) diesen Kühler (Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC7970 CSQ) bauen 

Ich finde einfach nicht raus, ob das PCB im reference Design ist oder nicht.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine: CoolingConfigurator.com
Referenz: http://koolance.com/image/content_p...b_layouts/pcb_amd_radeon_hd7970_reference.jpg

Also wohl eher nein.


----------



## eRaTitan (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht ein 4 Meter Schlauch für CPU-only?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So würde ich diese einbauen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4m werden reichen. Aber ein 900D und nur ein 360er, kein Röhrenbehälter und nichtmal die untere Kammer mit Radis voll? Bissl Platzverschwendung, wa?


----------



## Dedication (16. August 2013)

3 Meter reichen völlig aus. 


Aber besser man hat noch was über wenn man sich verschnitten hat


----------



## eRaTitan (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> 4m werden reichen. Aber ein 900D und nur ein 360er, kein Röhrenbehälter und nichtmal die untere Kammer mit Radis voll? Bissl Platzverschwendung, wa?


 
Gut hab mir 4 Meter bestellt 

Schon klar, werde erst einmal CPU-only machen, später noch meine GPU und den RAM 

Also auch noch ein 480 Radi zum Einsatz, die Röhren sind nicht so mein ding 
Oder findet ihr das sowas passen würde?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Röhre in dem Gehäuse? Hör mal, schau dir doch mal das Bild an. Stell dir vor, da fehlt die Röhre. Dann ist da ein riesiger Hohlraum, der gefüllt werden will. Sähe meiner Meinung nach miserabel aus. Platz für nen Röhrenradi ist da definitiv. Und ich würde ihn auch nutzen, wenn ich du wäre.


----------



## eRaTitan (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut das ich die AGB noch nicht bestellt habe 

Und mit meinem UV-Grünen Wasser würde dies Bestimmt noch besser aussehen 
Wie findest du die? Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » Bitspower Z-Multi 400mm Water Tank Oder habt ihr/du ein paar Vorschläge?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2013)

Bitspower ist natürlich immer gut  
Alternativ gibts da noch die BYO-res von koolance. Gibts in 60mm und 80mm Durchmesser


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder die Aquacomputer Aqualis.


----------



## eRaTitan (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder die hier  : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FrozenQ Reactor Core 400mm FrozenQ Reactor Core 400mm 45289


----------



## Superwip (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Große AGBs können Lastspitzen durch die hohe Wärmekapazität des enthaltenen Wassers abfedern. Einen anderen wesentlichen Vorteil gibt es nicht.



> Edith: Wozu den Aufwand... Gibts ja auch sowas: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2296 xD


 
Billig ist das Teil aber nicht, etwas Gafferband tut es zur Not auch...


----------



## eRaTitan (16. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Superwip schrieb:


> Große AGBs können Lastspitzen durch die hohe Wärmekapazität des enthaltenen Wassers abfedern. Einen anderen wesentlichen Vorteil gibt es nicht.



Wieso sagst du das so Kompliziert? 
Du meinst doch das durch solch Röhren das Wasser abkühlen kann oder?


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2013)

Die Erwärmung des Gesamtsystems verlangsamt sich weil die Wassermenge steigt. Die Wärmeabgabe eines solchen AGB ist dagegen irrelevant.


----------



## Dedication (17. August 2013)

Nein das die Röhre aktiv gekühlt wird oder kühlt ist nicht gemeint. 

Aber jeder kann sich vorstellen das 100l Wasser nicht so schnell heiß werden mit 1l kochendem Wasser als wenn man es in 10l schüttet. 

Die größere Wassermenge braucht einfach länger bis sie warm wird, da sie die zugeführte Wärme besser abpuffert.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dedication schrieb:


> Nein das die Röhre aktiv gekühlt wird oder kühlt ist nicht gemeint.
> 
> Aber jeder kann sich vorstellen das 100l Wasser nicht so schnell heiß werden mit 1l kochendem Wasser als wenn man es in 10l schüttet.
> 
> Die größere Wassermenge braucht einfach länger bis sie warm wird, da sie die zugeführte Wärme besser abpuffert.


 
Klingt logisch 
Ich glaub ich werde mir dann solch AGB kaufen 

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Dedication (17. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich suche einen Anschluss den ich von oben und unten durch ein Stahlblech verschrauben kann, damit ich meine Schläuche nicht mehr durch die vorgefertigten Öffnungen legen muss.

Am Liebsten wäre mir wenn ich oberhalb des Blechs mit einer Anschraubtülle und unterhalb mit Anschraubtülle wegkann.
Gibt es denn auch solche "Doppeltüllen" die sich zusammen schrauben lassen und dann am Blech verklemmen?


/edit:

Hab eben bei AT gesehen das die Dinger als Schottverschraubung betitelt werden, leider haben die keine 11/8er....


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und sowas? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome 65165

Brauchst halt noch zwei G1/4 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Dedication (17. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mir etwas in dieser Art vorgestellt, jedoch eben in meiner schlauchvariante :/
Sollte schön dezent sein.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (17. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir währen 24mm länge zuviel. Das ginge doch sicher auch mit der hälfte. Die Gewindelängen von anschlüssen sind ja nicht wirklich lang so ca 5mm


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. August 2013)

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar bin ich gerade am WAKÜ planen und wollte wissen, ob diese Plexirohre in 16mm/12mm Größe in 16/10 Anschlüsse passen und dicht sind?
PLEXIGLAS® - Shop - PLEXIGLAS® XT (allround) Farblos 0A070 GT - PLEXIGLAS® XT - allround


----------



## Dedication (18. August 2013)

Naja die Röhre hat einen 2mm größeren innendurchmesser. Da läuft die wahrscheinlich das Wasser neben raus, außer du wickelst dir um die Tülle noch n Millimeter dick Dichtband. 

Hab keine Ahnung wie die Profis das machen, aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das man das verkleben kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit 13mm tüllen und etwas hitze bei den rohren solltest du weiterkommen.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird so aber definitiv nicht dicht! Rohre müssen per Gummidichtung abgedichtet werden, weil sie im Gegensatz zu Schläuchen nicht elastisch sind und somit nicht selbstabdichtend auf irgendwelchen Passungen verwendet werden können - auch nicht wenn man sie in warmen Zustand drüber zieht. Vorzugsweise sollte man btw von außen dichten, um die Rohre nicht mit tangentialen Zugspannungen zu belasten. Abgesehen davon, dass es wenig stabil wäre, ist also auch das mit dem Dichtband im Zwischenraum keine sonderlich gute und schon gar keine dauerhaft Lösung.

Was die Anschlüsse betrifft: Egal ob es ich um Plexiglasrohre, Edelstahlrohre oder Kupferrohre handelt. Für 10mm AD und 12mm AD kann man mit Plug&Cool-Anschlüssen (10mm) bzw. mit Bitpower MultiLink-Anschlüssen (12mm) arbeiten. 
Für 16er Rohre gibt es aber keine Wakü-gängige Fertiglösung. Normale Wakü-Schlauchanschlüsse - egal ob Tülle oder Verschraubung sind für Rohre absolut ungeeignet und lassen sich ohne Modifikationen am Anschluss nicht abdichten. Lediglich Plug&Cool-Anschlüsse, die auch für PUR-Schlauch eingesetzt werden können, kann man auch für Rohre nutzen - aber die gibt´s wie gesagt nicht für 16mm AD Rohre (zumindest nicht über Händler für Endkunden - die kommen aus dem Pneumatikbereich). 
Man könnte sich zwar über Bastellösungen auf selbst modifizierten Anschlüssen Gedanken machen, aber da sollte man schon ein wenig Einfallsreichtum mitbringen und wissen was man tut - ansonsten ist der Wasserschaden vorprogrammiert.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn er die  Rohre an den Enden mit nem Heißluftföhn kurz erwärmt, bis sie elastisch sind und dann draufschiebt sind die sicher auch dicht oder
??


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt - leider nein!

Sobald das Rohr wieder abgekühlt ist, hast du einen Spalt zwischen Anschluss und Rohrinnenseite. Dieser ist zwar eng aber eben nicht dicht.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wird so aber definitiv nicht dicht! Rohre müssen per Gummidichtung abgedichtet werden, weil sie im Gegensatz zu Schläuchen nicht elastisch sind und somit nicht selbstabdichtend auf irgendwelchen Passungen verwendet werden können - auch nicht wenn man sie in warmen Zustand drüber zieht. Vorzugsweise sollte man btw von außen dichten, um die Rohre nicht mit tangentialen Zugspannungen zu belasten. Abgesehen davon, dass es wenig stabil wäre, ist also auch das mit dem Dichtband im Zwischenraum keine sonderlich gute und schon gar keine dauerhaft Lösung.
> 
> Was die Anschlüsse betrifft: Egal ob es ich um Plexiglasrohre, Edelstahlrohre oder Kupferrohre handelt. Für 10mm AD und 12mm AD kann man mit Plug&Cool-Anschlüssen (10mm) bzw. mit Bitpower MultiLink-Anschlüssen (12mm) arbeiten.
> Für 16er Rohre gibt es aber keine Wakü-gängige Fertiglösung. Normale Wakü-Schlauchanschlüsse - egal ob Tülle oder Verschraubung sind für Rohre absolut ungeeignet und lassen sich ohne Modifikationen am Anschluss nicht abdichten. Lediglich Plug&Cool-Anschlüsse, die auch für PUR-Schlauch eingesetzt werden können, kann man auch für Rohre nutzen - aber die gibt´s wie gesagt nicht für 16mm AD Rohre (zumindest nicht über Händler für Endkunden - die kommen aus dem Pneumatikbereich).
> Man könnte sich zwar über Bastellösungen auf selbst modifizierten Anschlüssen Gedanken machen, aber da sollte man schon ein wenig Einfallsreichtum mitbringen und wissen was man tut - ansonsten ist der Wasserschaden vorprogrammiert.



EK-HD Adapter 12/16mm - Black Nickel - HD Adapter Fittings - Fittings - Accessories

Diese hier würden ja mit meinem 16/12 hinhauen oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha - die kannte ich noch nicht. Danke für den Link! 
Bis zu diesen Fittigns gab es da nichts.

Ja, mit denen sollte es hinhauen 

Edit: Hast du Rohrbiegungen vorgesehen?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahm nein.
Wollte auch 90° Fittings aber da gibt es ja nichts.
Wie soll ich dies dann lösen, mit normalen 90° grad Tülen und dann diese Steckanschlüsse drauf?
Also die 90° zb Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Alle Anschlüsse » Bitspower L-Adapter 2x IG 1/4 Zoll - shiny silver
mit diesen 16/12 Anschlüssen an beiden Seiten eben EK-HD Adapter 12/16mm - Nickel - HD Adapter Fittings - Fittings - Accessories 

Und worin liegt hier der Unterschied:
EK-HD Adapter 12/16mm - Black Nickel - HD Adapter Fittings - Fittings - Accessories
EK-HD Adapter Female 12/16mm - Black Nickel - HD Adapter Fittings - Fittings - Accessories

Aja kann mit einer sagen, wo ihr eure Bitspower teile kauft? Also wo man sehr viel Auswahl hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

90° L-Stücke mit Innengewinden bieten sich an. Ob es unbedingt diese rundlichen sein müssen ist eher Geschmackssache. Die hier könnte man z.B. auch nehmen: Thermochill Delrin G1/4 L-Stück

Die verlinkten EK-Fittings unterscheiden sich durch das Gewinde. Die einen haben ein Außengewinde die andern ein Innengewinde.

highflow.nl hat relativ viel Bitspower-Zeug auf Lager.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und hier in diesem Viedeo ab Minute 3:15, Welche Größe ist das 16/12 oder kleiner?
Ich liebe diesen Build 

Singularity Computers Client Build 10 Build Log: Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die kurzen stücke sind bitspower multi-link fittings und die entsprechenden rohre auch von bitspower. welche größe das genau ist, keine ahnung, schätze aber mal 12mm OD


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep - das sind 12mm AD Röhren. Die verwendeten MultiLink-Fittings gibt´s auch gar nicht größer. 

16/12er Rohre könnten schon fast als Ausgleichsbehälter durchgehen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann, bleib ich bei 12/10mm, da geht ja eh auch genug Durchfluss hindurch^^

Danke euch


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um Durchfluss sollte man sich sowieso keine Sorgen machen. Von hohem Durchfluss kann man sich schließlich nichts kaufen, und auf die Kühlleistung hat eine Erhöhung bereits ab niedrigen Werten keinen nennenswerten Einfluss mehr .


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. August 2013)

Aha ok 
Jetzt gehts mit neuem Wissen wieder ans planen
Danke euch


----------



## PHENOMII (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,
hab nen Hardware Labs SR-1 360 Radiator und gestern das Antec Twelve Hundred bekommen.
Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee, wie ich den Radi verbauen könnte?
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn er intern verbaut ist.

Grüße

PHENOMII


----------



## Q-Pit (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Front ?


----------



## PHENOMII (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War auch schon ne Überlegung,allerdings wirds echt eng mit 4 Festplatten und nem Laufwerk.
Mit nur einem FP-Käfig im Gehäuse würde es klappen, bekomm dann aber nur 3 HDD's untergebracht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ist eigendlich die optimale art, einen radiator zu befestigen und zu verschlauchen? bezogen auf die entlüftung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 991jo (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hätte auf 2 und 4 getippt, da bei den anderen beiden die Luft um wieder rauszukommen nach unten gedrückt werden muss.


----------



## Uter (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Variante 4 > Variante 2 > Variante 1 > Variante 3 (gut > schlecht)

Optimal ist nicht steigerbar. /Klugscheißermodus


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar, danke.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze begründung zur vorangegangenen frage wär gut.  

Hab auch noch eine:

Baumarkt-glysantin hat meine pvc-schläuche trüb werden lassen.
Wahrscheinlich weichmacher daraus gelöst, hat im Wasser auch geflockt.

Will so n mist nicht in meiner wakü, fahr ich mit dem original g48 da besser?

Ansonsten verwend ich einfach nur destill. Wasser, hab ja kein alu im kreislauf (nur kupfer, messing (teils vernickelt) und edelstahl).


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da werden wohl die Schläuche dran schuld sein und nicht das G48.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pvc schläuche eben... Also lieber ohne zusatz?


----------



## VJoe2max (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PVC-Schläuche sind die meisten Wakü-Schläuche. Da gibt´s große Unterscheide - insb. beim Weichmacheranteil und Stabilisatoren  .


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lass chs g48 beser mal weg?


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich benutzt nur Dess.wasser und Inovatek Pro Ip*.Färbemittel oder andere flüssigkeiten kommen nicht rein.
*Ip schmiert nebenbei die Pumpe und erhöhert die Lebensdauer.

Aber jetzt zu mein kleine problem.:

Weis vllt.jemand wo ich Nur den Kühler für den z77 chipsatz her bekomm für´s Asus Maximus v Formula ? 

Oder welchen Kühler ich sonst drauf schrauben kann ? 

Find leider nur Set´s


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche klar-transparenten schläuche sind denn besonders unempfindlich gegen verfärbungen, eintrüben und auswaschen von weichmachern durch glycol?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bzgl schlauchgrössen, wie wirkt es sich auf die Leistung aus, wenn man unterschiedliche Grössen verwendet? Beispiel: externe wakü mit 16/10, im case dann jedoch 11/8.



Schlauchgrößen haben allgemein keinen spürbaren Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung 




RazOr #2Low schrieb:


> sind die Phobya eigentlich stark schlechter was Verarbeitung angeht als die MoRas ?



Ohja. Was Optik und Haptik angeht, liegen da Welten dazwischen. Wer auf sowas Wert liegt, dem sollte es den Watercool-Aufpreis wert sein - in Sachen Kühlleistung ist der Unterschied dagegen gering.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Lediglich Plug&Cool-Anschlüsse, die auch für PUR-Schlauch eingesetzt werden können, kann man auch für Rohre nutzen - aber die gibt´s wie gesagt nicht für 16mm AD Rohre (zumindest nicht über Händler für Endkunden - die kommen aus dem Pneumatikbereich).



Gibt es iirc selbst für 30 mm, aber man wird ein bißchen Googlen müssen, ehe man einen Händler findet, der einem kleine Stückzahlen verkauft. (Und oft gibt es sie dann nur in blauem Plastik)




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sobald das Rohr wieder abgekühlt ist, hast du einen Spalt zwischen Anschluss und Rohrinnenseite. Dieser ist zwar eng aber eben nicht dicht.



Und das ist noch der Bestcase. Sprödes Plexi aufzuschrumpfen und einzuklemmen kann auch damit enden, dass das ganze Rohr platzt. 




acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt zu mein kleine problem.:
> 
> Weis vllt.jemand wo ich Nur den Kühler für den z77 chipsatz her bekomm für´s Asus Maximus v Formula ?
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich verkaufen alle Hersteller von Sets ihre Kühler auch einzeln - musst halt direkt im Herstellershop gucken. Aber ein Z77 braucht nicht mehr, als einen kleinen Passivkühler.


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja so klein ist der Passiv kühler nicht deswegen frag ich lieber,hab noch vom alten MB ein Wasserkühler da,frag ist halt ob der ausreichend ist.

Mit ein bissel Fuschen würd ich den schon irgendwie drauf bekommen ^^ 

Hab bei kein Händler gesehn bei den man den z77 kühler kaufen kann bzw.Angeboten wird.

Der ist 4x4x1cm


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2013)

Solange du den befestigt bekommst, ohne irgendwas zu zerstören, sollte der genausogut sein, wie jeder andere auch


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok,werd mir das nochmal durchn kopf gehn lassen und morgen drunter schaun,halterung selbst baun wär nicht das ding nur obs dann noch zum restlichen System passt. 

Sonst bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als das Set zu kaufen


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2013)

An sich brauchst du nur diese arme, wie sie bei den anfi-tec kühlern verwendet werden.


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne einfach direkt den universal Anfi-Kühler kaufen (bzw. Watercool hat sowas auch).


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denk eher das ich was auf der Oberseite des Kühlers was leg und schau das ich es irgendwie mit den tüllen befestigen werden und dann anschraub oder so,  
wie geschrieben weis noch nicht wie´s drunter ausschaut den kann man weiter endscheiden weil der passivkühler endgegensatz zu dem Wakühler extrem groß ist der ist sicher ca 8x8 cm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ohne einfach direkt den universal Anfi-Kühler kaufen (bzw. Watercool hat sowas auch).


 
Danke,die Kühler sehn aber ziehnlich schmal aus,

Hab auf der Seite ein für mein MB gefunde ( auf der hab ich garnicht nachgeschaut ) 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS ASUS Maximus 4 Gene-Z Southbridge POM MIPS ASUS Maximus 4 Gene-Z / Maximus 5 Z77 SB POM 14509

den ich bestell.

Danke,danke !!! 

Gruß,


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da solltest du dann schnell sein, da es dir firma MIPS nicht mehr gibt, sind das alles auslaufartikel


----------



## ConCAD (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt so nicht ganz: MIPS selbst wird es weiterhin geben. Es wird lediglich die Mainboard- und RAM-Kühler Produktion vollständig eingestellt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder so  so genau habe ich das nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok beides gut zu Wissen,werd mir das MB morgen ohne Passivkühler anschaun und dann endscheiden ob Neu oder modden.bin noch unschlüssig ^^ 
Irgendwie schaut mein Kühler aus als ob der die bessere wahl wäre und der auch besser kühlt ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> naja so klein ist der Passiv kühler nicht deswegen frag ich lieber,hab noch vom alten MB ein Wasserkühler da,frag ist halt ob der ausreichend ist.



Die TDP des Z77 liegt bei 7 W. Das ist in etwas das Niveau von zwei Speicherriegeln oder einer Festplatte (oder eines single-core mobile-Atoms oder etwa bei der Hälfte der stromhungrigsten Pentium 1). Preisfrage: Brauchen die mehr als passive Kühlung?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn überhaupt, dann nur bei einem projekt wie deinem


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja,wenn man das weis den warscheinlich nicht aber man günstig Teile bekommt oder die hat warum nicht ? 
Ein halbes MB Kühln schaut auch nicht wirklich toll. 
Wenn der Kühler dazwischen ist macht es schon ein wenig Sinn.Da sonst nur unnötig schlauch ( In mein Kreislauf ) von der Gaka zum AGB rumhängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf einer Seite wo das Mb unter der Lupe genommen wurde hies es das man wenn man mehrere Hdd´s oder Ssd´s oder Raid Bzw.Alle Ports benutzt den z77 mit in einer Wasserkühlung einbinden sollte ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sehe bei dir ein anderes problem mit dem chipsatzkühler. passt das überhaupt unter die grafikkarte?


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein,das geht sich aus hab ich auch zuerst gedacht,die Gaka kann ich hinten noch ein Stück hoch drücken so das der GaKa kühler dann auf den z77 Kühler aufliegt.

Sonst kommt die Flex zum Einsatz


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne andere blöde frage ich komm hier im Forum nur noch auf das Thema selbst auf die startseite komm ich nicht mehr ????

bekomm auch plötzlich mails wenn ich hier was rein schreib ??? 

Meldung.: 

vBulletin-Systemmitteilung



no enabled local indexes to search


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Naja,wenn man das weis den warscheinlich nicht aber man günstig Teile bekommt oder die hat warum nicht ?
> Ein halbes MB Kühln schaut auch nicht wirklich toll.



Wenn man etwas passendes rumliegen hat (was, aufgrund der Grafikkarten, oft gar nicht so einfach ist), kann man das sicherlich einsetzen und wenn man sich einen Wasserkühler für die Optik wünscht, geht es sowieso nicht mehr um Temperaturen (ich persönlich habe noch keinen elegant eingebunden SB/PCH Kühler gesehen). Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du nicht nur nichts rumliegen, sondern findest auch nichts passendes. Da lautet die Antwort halt ganz klar:
Kühlungstechnisch kannst du dir weitere Sucherei sparen.




> Auf einer Seite wo das Mb unter der Lupe genommen wurde hies es das man wenn man mehrere Hdd´s oder Ssd´s oder Raid Bzw.Alle Ports benutzt den z77 mit in einer Wasserkühlung einbinden sollte ?


 
Und an welchem Kriterium wurde das festgemacht?
Wie gesagt: Unter Volllast setzt das Ding keine 7 Watt um. Ohne Belastung ist es halt noch wenig als wenig und vermutlich bräuchte man in einem belüfteten Gehäuse nicht einmal einen Passivkühler. Aber auch bei maximaler Auslastung sind imho keine problematischen Temperaturen möglich. Selbst in einem fanless-System würde ich mit keinen Instabilitäten rechnen. (bei meiner ICH10R -4,5 W TDP, RAID0 hängt dran- war der Temperaturunterschied Luft->Wasser iirc <<10 K und alle Werte lagen weit, weit unterhalb problematischer Werte)


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> werd mir das MB morgen ohne Passivkühler anschaun und dann endscheiden ob Neu oder modden.bin noch unschlüssig ^^
> Irgendwie schaut mein Kühler aus als ob der die bessere wahl wäre und der auch besser kühlt ?


 
Ausserdem wurde ja schon ein Kühler gefunden 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS ASUS Maximus 4 Gene-Z Southbridge POM MIPS ASUS Maximus 4 Gene-Z / Maximus 5 Z77 SB POM 14509

Den ich ggf in betracht ziehn werde Bzw.Bestelln,wenn meiner nicht drauf passen sollte !

Unter welchen Kriterium das getestet wurde weis ich nicht da stand nur ca das was ich geschrieben hatte ! Kp warum ...find auch grad den Link nicht,kann sein das der aufn andern Rechner gespeichert ist.

Wenn ich den hab schick ich dir den via mail.


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11,8 Kg wiegt mein Paket von Aquatuning


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast den schönes bestellt ?


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/137a9e37db6c054dbc7794d02e778f32 

Natürlich zwei Anschlüsse zu wenig für den zweiten L Winkel...


----------



## Rabauke (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend zusammen,
eine kurze Frage hätte ich mal- hab in meinem Tj07 unten einen 60mm 420er Radiator. Würde es Sinn machen da noch einen 140er gegenüber einzubauen oder würde es gar keinen Vorteil bringen? Gekühlt werden sollen ein 2500k, GTX670 OC und das Mainboard.


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ DerpMonstah nicht schlecht da versteht man auch das gewicht ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-803.html#post5582359

Was bitte ist das da oben drauf? Ist das ein 86er Monster?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alphacool MONSTA. 80mm radiatordicke ...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ach du Heiliger, ich hatte ja keine Ahnung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so einen wollte ich mir zuerst als frontradiator besorgen  und dann push-pull bestückung  

ist jetzt aber doch nur ein 45mm dicker geworden


----------



## Uter (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich alle Wärmequellen, die gekühlt werden müssen (grüne Kreuze), bedacht oder hab ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2013)

Unter Umständen hast du zig Stellen auf der Rückseite übersehen .


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal dass da die passiven Kühler draufkommen sollen.


----------



## Uter (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Unter Umständen hast du zig Stellen auf der Rückseite übersehen .


 Nein, die Rückseite ist und bleibt kühlkörperfrei. 



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal dass da die passiven Kühler draufkommen sollen.


 Bis auf die GPU, ja, wobei ich für die VRM u.U. selbst was basteln muss.


----------



## acidburn1811 (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die könnten passen oder ? 



Spoiler



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Enzotech-RAM...E_Computing_Wasserkühlung&hash=item53f91b8bef


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ist eigendlich der unterschied zwischen der DDC-1P und der DDC-1T ? soweit ich das erkennen kann, nur die möglichkeit, bei der 1T das tachosignal abzugreifen


----------



## Uter (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Die könnten passen oder ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



Für den Speicher, ja. Bei den Spawas wird es knapp. U.U. zersäg ich dafür solche kleinen Kühlkörper (aus Alu, die hab ich noch hier).

Du musst ein "/spoiler" in die 2. Klammer setzen.


----------



## ConCAD (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> was ist eigendlich der unterschied zwischen der DDC-1P und der DDC-1T ? soweit ich das erkennen kann, nur die möglichkeit, bei der 1T das tachosignal abzugreifen


 Bei der DDC-1P meinst du wohl die DDC-1 Plus ? Die hat einfach mehr Leistung, als die normale Laing.


----------



## acidburn1811 (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok,wenns noch welche hast gehts ja und Zersägen statt kaufen macht mehr Sinn.

Danke für den Hinweis,bin noch am üben!


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Bei der DDC-1P meinst du wohl die DDC-1 Plus ? Die hat einfach mehr Leistung, als die normale Laing.


 

DDC-1P ist nicht die DDC-1T Plus.


----------



## acidburn1811 (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DDC-1P .: 
max. Förderleistung:420L/h

DDC-1T.:
max. Förderleistung:600L/h

Das hab ich in 3 min rausbekommen,kenn die 1P nicht weil ich immer nur 600L/H Pumpen bis jetzt hatte ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, danke. die 1P scheint auch so garnicht mehr verkauft zu werden, zumindest habe ich die noch nicht ausserhalb der bucht gefunden.


----------



## acidburn1811 (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf ebay halt.Hab vor meiner jetztigen Pumpe auch die frage wo der unterschied ist,

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...c-1t-laing-ddc-1p-wo-ist-der-unterschied.html


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Help 
die Montage des Heatkiller GPU Core gestaltet sich äußerst schwierig

Dabei sind 8 Schrauben, 4 davon etwas länger, 4 Verbinder, 4 Muttern und 4 unterlegscheiben aus Metall, 4 etwas breitere aus Plastik

Die 4 langen sind zu kurz als dass sie bei der rRückseite der graka überstehen würden


​


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bilder könnten hilfreich sein.
mit lang und kurz kann ich zumindest nix anfangen


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach ich hab's schon. 

Musste die Karte etwas verbiegen^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oha, das klingt ungesund


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2013)

Ein mal biegen ist bei einem PCB garnicht mal so das Problem. Nur sollte man es dann nicht wieder zurückbiegen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es läuft jetzt alles und ist auch schon entlüftet. Aber bei der Aquasuite blick ich überhaupt nicht durch


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie man sich denken kann wollte ich die Wakü passiv betreiben. Das klappt aber nicht so ganz: Nach einer Stunde DiRT 3 ist die Wassertemperatur auf 47°C  Im normalen Desktopbetrieb ist das Wasser übrigens bei 31°C bei 23°C Raumtemp.

Lüfter kämen die Noiseblocker XK2 in Frage. Laut dem Test gehört der zu den leisesten Lüfter. Test: be quiet! 140-mm-Lüfter - Lautstärke - hardwaremax.net

Zu den Temperaturen: Die Grafikkarte ist schön kühl, 44°C mit Unigine Valley EX HD Preset bei 31°C Wassertemp. Bei der CPU (4,1 GHz 1.272 V) bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Temperatur gut ist... Fast 58°C mit prime95 Large FFTs bei 31°C Wasser. Muss ich nachher mal die WLP überprüfen.


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bräuchte mal ne entgültige Antwort wegen WaKü Reihenfolge.

Da ja in der kommenden Woche meine GTX auch unter Wasser gesetzt wird und ich schon unterschiedliche Aussagen gehört habe, würde es mich mal interessieren, wie ich jetzt verschlauchen soll?

Die zu kühlenden Komponenten (ab nächster Woche):
- AMD FX 6100 mit Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos HF
- GTX 780 mit XSPC Razor Titan

Wasserdurchfluss im Idle bei 78 Liter/min. Wird durch steigende Wassertemp durch Aquaero erhöht (falls das wichtig wäre).

Gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten (entweder CPU zuerst oder GPU zuerst):

1:  AGB - Pumpe - Radi - CPU - GPU - AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2: AGB - Pumpe - Radi - GPU - CPU - AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, hab schon gesucht aber immer war es, daß die einen so und die ander so geschrieben haben.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich spielts jka keine Rolle da das Wasser fast überall im Kreislauf die gleiche Temp aufweist. Machs wie es dir am besten gefällt. Wobei nach den Bilder macht das keinen unterschied


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erst agb, dann pumpe. rest egal. da würde ich dann rein nach optik gehen, also möglichst den kürzesten weg wählen.
somit die zweite variante.


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja.
Wenn das wirklich keinen Unterschied macht, dann würde ich die 2. Lösung nehmen (GPU > CPU) da sich dann niergends die Schläuche kreuzen und es somt sauberer aussieht.
Die länge ist bei beiden Lösungen gleich


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo ist überhaupt der radi? den hast du auf deiner zeichnung vergessen


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wo ist überhaupt der radi? den hast du auf deiner zeichnung vergessen



Der sitzt, wie die Pumpe, im Untergeschoss des TJ07.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(AGB sitzt mittlerweile aber um 180° gedreh, also richtig rum)


Also der Ausgang "von Pumpe" da ist der Radi noch davor (AGB > Pumpe > Radi >...). Der AGB sitzt über der Pumpe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, hätte ich mir anhand deines profilbildes und deiner sig denken können  

ja, dann würde ich die zweite variante wählen. 
agb - pumpe - radi -gpu - cpu - agb
wenn du einen filter mit einbauen willst, dann am besten vor dem ersten kühler. also bei dir direkt hinterm radi. gleiches würde ich mit durchflussmessern machen.


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Filter ist schon drin. Sitzt da, wo der Schlauch durch die Midplate kommt (sieht man auch auf dem Real-Bikd).

Also der komplette zur Zeit Verlauf ist 
AGB - Pumpe - Radi - DFM - Filter - CPU - AGB


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal wieder ich mit ne irren vorstellung ^^

Mein PC steht gleich bei der Balkontür die Hausseite ist die schlagseite und bin am überlegen ob ich meine Radis nach drausen verlege da die tür auch immer offen ist.

Das Problem ist es sollen natürlich auch lüfter dran 

1 Wie kann ich die Radi´s rostsicher machen ?

2 Wie die Lüfter schützen ? so das die kein kurzen reissen wenn es Regnet ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm dir blech und bastel ein dach


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2013)

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht das problem ist das der balkon den nach links geht das heist ich kann die tür nicht zubaun ^^

Der Rechner steht Rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man auf die balkontür von innen schaut


----------



## VJoe2max (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm wasserdichte Lüfter und entferne die Stahlteile der Radiatoren, falls welche vorhanden sind (Edelstahl kann dran bleiben). Die funktionellen Teile von Radiatoren sind aus Messing und Kupfer.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2013)

Waren die Nanoxia nicht auch alle Wasserdicht?


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wasserdichte Lüfter,cool wusste garnicht das es die schon gibt !
Super danke,die kabel nach drausen werd ich durchn schlauch ziehn muss ja eh ein neues viel längeres dran oder gibts da auch schon was ?
ca 2-3 meter ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nanoxia hat als einziger (oder erster) hersteller damit geworben, dass die lüfter auch unter wasser weiterlaufen. wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatten die allerdings nicht einmal den halben lüfter untergetaucht 
ein video auf youtube zeigt, warum das an sich mit allen lüftern geht.

edit:

hier einmal nanoxia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L31Umyn4bFc

und das angesprochene video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjItuOJX9BE


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das so ist den muss ich mir ja keine mehr kaufen,werd einfach ein an/ aus schalter dran baun denk damit bin ich noch ne ecke sicherer 
mir gehts ja nur dadrum wenn frau / ich ausser haus sind und es anfängt zu schütten das dass Sys.nix ab bekommt 

Werd mal von den Lüftern ein in die wanne werfen mal schaun was passier ^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie habt ihr denn eure Pumpen entkoppelt? Das Sandwich von Aquacomputer bring bei mir leider gar nichts^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

damit:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer 52007

man könnte das shoggy bestimmt auch gut damit kombinieren:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Universal Pumpen Befestigungssockel - (Eheim, Magicool, Laing) Phobya Universal Pumpen Befestigungssockel - (Eheim, Magicool, Laing) 52086


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast Du denn für eine Pumpe?
Hab ne Phobya bei mir drin, die auf eben solch einem Sandwich steht und die hört man ev. nur, wenn die Pumpe auf voller Leistung steht und alle Lüfter im normalen Bereich drehen (650 U/min).
Dann hört man ein gangz ganz leichtes surren.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2013)

Ich hab mir irgendwann mal ein einfaches Stück Schaumstoff zurechtgeschnitten. Nun ist die Pumpe halb am Schlauch hängend, halb auf dem Schaumstoff stehen montiert.


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein neuer spülschwamm tuts eigendlich auch das hab ich bei meiner alten pumpe gemacht


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Tommi1 Ne Aquastream XT auf 3900 RPM


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boahhh.... Hast Du auf volle Leistung stehen das Teil?
Hälfte dürfte doch auch reichen. Dann wird es auch bestimmt leiser.


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

6000 RPM wäre volle Leistung 3000 RPM ist die niedrigste Anzahl der Umdrehungen/Min


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah. Ok.
Die Pumpenart hat sich leider bei mir noch nicht vorstellig gemacht, deswegen wusste ich das nicht.
Meine läuft auf Vollast mit 2200 U/min.
Deswegen kam mir das etwas viel vor.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine läuft auch mit 3900 aber vo der hör ich nix und steht nur auf dem Shoggy


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine ddc läuft mit volllast (4500rpm) und ich hör nix von ihr. dafür aber ein leises plätschern aus dem agb. das ist aber beabsichtigt. so hab ich eine akustische funktionsbestätigung


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine rennt auch auf vollgas (4500rpm) lautlos das Plätschern hab ich nicht ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2013)

Das plätschern liegt daran, dass das Wasser oben in den AGB geleitet wird und dort einen kurzen fällige hat

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-803.html#post5583951


----------



## Tommi1 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte meinen Radi auch mal auf den Kopf gestellt, um obenden Einlass zu haben.

Musste immer zusehen, daß der AGB bis zu Rand gefüllt war, sonst hat es auch geplätschert.
Meiner Frau hats gefallen aber ich musste dabei immer aufs Klo. 

Deswegen hab ich den vor kurzem wieder umgedreht.


----------



## acidburn1811 (25. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht bei mein leider nicht da ich keine passenden Anschluss hab da es kein 1/4 ist,sonst wär des bei mir warscheinlich genauso,hab auch noch nicht nachgeschaut ob es ein Adapter oder so gibt ^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (26. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr denn von den Noiseblocker XK2? Mit BQ Silent Wings wird die Sache ganz schön teuer, da ich ja 9 Stück brauche^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. August 2013)

Kann man eigentlich AGB Halterungen an nen Mora schrauben? Also dass der Agb zwischen ein und Ausgang hängt?


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen mo-ra hast den ? Ein Bild wo´s den Agb befestigen willst wär hilfreich


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neues spielzeug ist grad angekommen ein AGB der bei Ebay allerdings besser ausgesehn hatte bzw.Stabieler naja egal werd den jetzt mal Reinfuschen 


Was anderes kann man die ddc senkrecht Einbaun das der pumpenausgang zb nach unten -oben geht oder kann ich die ggf auch auf den Kopf stell´n/Hängen ?


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. August 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Welchen mo-ra hast den ? Ein Bild wo´s den Agb befestigen willst wär hilfreich



Im Moment hab ich keine Wakü aber ich tüftel schon immer rum. Es würde mich einfach interessieren. Ich hätte vor den Die zwei Halterungen für einen Röhren agb zwischen den Anschlüssen zu befestigen, damit das Wasser oben rausfließt, in den Agb und unten wieder raus. Dann hätte ich die beiden Schläuche zusammen um sie zum Gehäuse zu führen. Oder kann ich das vergessen?


Edit:Wäre ein MoRa 3 LT.


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2013)

Ich hab das irgendwo mal gesehn das auf der seite ein AGB montiert wurde,find´s leider nicht wieder 
wenn den solltest kleine schrauben verwenden und sehr langsam machen !!!

Meine frage hat sich grad erledigt werd jetzt mitn Fuschen anfangen ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. August 2013)

Jep werd ich machen oder eine Halterung machen damit er von den Anschlüssen und unten vom Fuß gehalten wird.


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm,vllt hat der,der den Agb dran hatte nur heiskleber benutzt was ich persönlich nicht machen würde ^^

Also bin jetzt erstmal out of order


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zum kleben nimm epopxid-harz  das zeug hat ne recht hohe tragkraft.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. August 2013)

ah. Ich hätte einfach ein Flacheisen gebogen, und zwischen Fuß und Radi geschraubt und die Anschlüsse durch Löcher in dem Eisen geschraubt. Und die Halterung dann einfach vernietet/verschraubt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache, die Pumpenentkopplung mittels Sandwich haut echt nicht hin^^

Hab sie jetzt erstmal mit Gummibändern ins Gehäuse gehängt, das klappt bestens.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich will dich jetzt nicht als blöde darstellen, aber hast du das mit dem shoggy auch richtig gemacht?


----------



## ilavicion (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahoi ihr Landratten 

Wie würdet ihr bei deisem AGB die Ein- und Auslässe montieren? Ich frage deshalb, weil innen ein sogenanntes "innovatives Kanalsystem" montiert wurde. Das sind einfach zwei geklebte Plexiglas-Platten an ein eine Seite der mittigen Trennwand (ich hoffe ihr könnt dies in den Bildern erkennen). Sollte sich nun der Ein- oder doch der Auslass an der Seite mit diesem Kanalsystem befinden? Oder ist das sowieso irrelevant wenn ich vorhabe, die beiden äußeren G1/4-Anschlüsse zu verwenden?

Link: Aquatuning Österreich - Phobya 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir Black Phobya 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir Black 45201

LG ila


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

Von hinten betrachtet, würde ich den Einlass am 2ten von rechts und den auslass auf der linken Seite der trennende montieren


----------



## ilavicion (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Von hinten betrachtet, würde ich den Einlass am 2ten von rechts und den auslass auf der linken Seite der trennende montieren


Danke für deine Meinung! Könntest du mir auch logisch erklären, welchen Zweck dieses Kanalsystem haben soll? Luftbläschen, die durch den Einlass in den AGB bekommen, wandern sowieso nach oben zur im Behälter befindlichen Luft, egal ob ich den Einlass nun links oder rechts der Trennwand bestimme. Oder habe ich gerade einen Denkfehler?^^


----------



## 991jo (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Pumpe entsprechend stark Wasser durch das ganze durchpumpt, saugt sie die Luftbläßchen eventuell wieder ein. Sowas ist aber, wie auch die Strudelbildung, eher ein Problem von Röhren-AGBs.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dieses kanalsystem soll wo einfach nur die wucht aus dem wasserstrahl nehmen. und dadurch, dass das wasser nicht direkt nach vorne durchgedrückt wird, kann sich die luft wohl auch besser nach oben absetzen. letzendlich dürfte es aber egal sein, wo du die anschlüsse montiers, solange du den auslass nicht rechts oben hast  an dem würde ich einen fillport anschliessen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (28. August 2013)

Hey Leute 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel cm der Abstand vom Boden bis unter den 5,25zoll Schacht beim corsair c70 case ist? Natürlich ohne eingebaute hdd Käfige.  Würde da gern meinen aqualis mit untergeschraubter d5 anbringen


----------



## Tommi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine GraKa wurde jetzt auch in die WaKü intergriert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich schon in nem anderen Thread gesehen, sehr schick


----------



## acidburn1811 (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Top


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die XSPCs sind echt schon schöne Dinger. Was ist eigentlich vom dem RayStorm zu halten? Taugt der qualitativ was? Ich hab bisher gelesen, dass der mitunter zu den Besten gehört und das Montagesystem genial sein soll, aber zur Qualität finde ich nix.


----------



## ConCAD (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier  und  hier  findest du ein Review zum XSPC Raystorm, demnach ist die Qualität ganz  gut.


----------



## Tommi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt auch noch was an der Beleuchtung gemacht.

Ganz aus (nur die blaue LED vom GPU Kühler):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obere, weiße, Beleuchtung ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obere und Untere Beleuchtung ein (ist warm weiß. kommt aber auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber, wie es im Original aussieht). Da gehen dann auch die LED´für die Radi Lüfter an)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Untere Beleuchtung ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles an ist top


----------



## Jens7385 (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, hat einer von euch schon erfahrungen mit Winkelanschlüssen gemacht und kann mir welche empfehlen?

Spontan hätte ich zu diesen hier geifen.
Wie sieht es bei denen mit der Dichtigkeit aus?


----------



## Tommi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum nicht diese:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Winkeladapter Doppel-45° drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome Alphacool HF Winkeladapter Doppel-45° drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome 64227

Da hats wenigsten nicht so einen radikalen 90° Knick.
(Hab die übrigens bei mir auch verbaut. Wer sie auf den oberen Bildern findet, darf es für sich behalten.   )


----------



## Kurry (29. August 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Die XSPCs sind echt schon schöne Dinger. Was ist eigentlich vom dem RayStorm zu halten? Taugt der qualitativ was? Ich hab bisher gelesen, dass der mitunter zu den Besten gehört und das Montagesystem genial sein soll, aber zur Qualität finde ich nix.



In der standard Variante kann ich nichts bemängeln, ist aber halt nur Kunstoffhalter mit Alublende. Die Montage war aber super einfach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jens7385 (29. August 2013)

Die sehen auch gut aus!
Danke für'n link.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da meine Frage untergegangen ist:


kann mir jemand sagen wie viel CM das Maß vom Boden bis unter den Laufwerksschacht beträgt bei ausgebauten HDD Käfigen im Corsair C70?

Corsair Vengeance C70, Gehäuse


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal das es keiner weis,schreib doch mal alternate an die können dir das warscheinlich sagen ^^


----------



## RazOr #2Low (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnte ich tun, ich versuchs mal. Danke !


----------



## zockerlein (29. August 2013)

warte, ich mess bei meinem Bruder nach..

das sind rund 27-28 cm


----------



## RazOr #2Low (29. August 2013)

danke dir ! Hab zwar vorhin schon an Alternate geschrieben, aber du warst schneller 

Dann sollte der Kumpel da hinpassen. Könnte nur problematisch beim befüllen werden


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst du einfach ein loch in den schacht dadrüber machen und einen fillport durchführen


----------



## RazOr #2Low (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder einmal trocken einbauen, bohrungen in der front setzen, Schläuche anpassen und dann rausstellen und befüllen. Erst danach wieder in die Front schrauben


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre auch eine möglichkeit, allerdings müsstest du das jedesmal beim befüllen wiederholen. und mit dem festschrauben warten, bis du komplett entlüftest hast, da du danach ja wiedernoch n bisschen wasser reinbekommst


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin froh wenn nächste Woche ist und meine HW umziehn kann neues Case geordert


----------



## Tommi1 (29. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O-Gott....
Hab gerade ein Bild gefunden von meiner ersten richtigen WaKü im April 13:
Man beachte wir schön aufgeräumt alles ist.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das so mit heute vergleicht (Gut, es wurde alles audgewechselt bis auf die CPU und Pumpe):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 991jo (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast seit April dein System im Prinzip komplett neu gemacht?

Alles auf einen Schlag oder Stück für Stück?

ich find die roten Schläuche mit den "eleganten Windungen" irgendwie cool.


----------



## Tommi1 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja nicht ganz.
Der eigentliche Rechner wurde im Dezember 12 gekauft.
Dann kam irgendwann ne neue Grafikkarte (GTX650Ti), Gehäuse, ne kompakt Wakü (h50), noch ne kompakt Wakü(h100i) und dann im April die richtige.
Dann kam die nächste GraKa /GTX 660), ein neues Mainboard, noch ne neue GraKa (GTX 670), ein neues Netzteil, dann neuer CPU Kühler, neuer Radi, Schläuche.
Dann kam das neues Gehäuse (TJ07), neue GraKa (GTX780), neuer AGB, neuer RAM, neuer Radi, neue Schläuche, neues Netzteil und zum Schluss der GPU Kühler.
Also alles Stück für Stück.

Die roten Schläuche waren eigentlich klar und die Flüssigkeit war rot, was eher nach rosa ausgesehen hat.
Aber die Frabe ha sich sowas von gut an den Schlauch innenseiten gehalten, daß die die Farbe angenommen haben.


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So in etwa hat´s bei mir auch am anfang ausgeschaut,sobald man sich dann richtig mit den Thema befasst und es ein gepackt hat will man mehr gg


----------



## Tommi1 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so....und nicht anders wars bei mir.


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir auch jetzt kommt erstmal ein neues Case und den die neue Gaka ^^ 

hab vergesen zu sagen auf welchens Case ich warte zwar nicht das schönste aber hat massig platz und kann den gassi mit den gehn gg 

Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black - Aluminium Edition | eBay


----------



## 991jo (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sicher, dass du mit so neim Klotz Gassi gehen willst? Schön ist er wirklich nicht und so leicht ist er jetzt auch wieder nicht.
Mich nerven an dem Case auch die ganzen Lüfter-Öffnungen, wie z.B. an der Front. Du kannst ja nichtmal alles mit Lüftern ausfüllen, du hast immer noch irgendwo ein hässlich aussehendes Stück Lochgitter.
Und für 300€ wirst du sicher auch andere schöne Gehäuse finden, die entsprechend Platz bieten.


----------



## Tommi1 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Gassi gehen kann ich mit meinem vergessen.
Der wiegt, so wie er da steht, knapp 30 kg.

Für 300 € würde ich mir (wieder) ein TJ07 kaufen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein,gassi geh ich mit den nicht gg 

Hab nur zugegriffen weil ich es " billig "  bekommen hab,es wird einiges am Case gemacht ( Casemodding ) 

Mir ist der Platz wichtig.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Also bei dem Budget würde ich zum TJ07 raten - das sieht besser aus und hat massig Platz.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Frage das TJ07 schaut gut aus aber es bietet mir zuwenig stauraum für Radi´s da nach der neuen Gaka noch welche dazu kommen


----------



## Tommi1 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mehr GraKas oder nochmehr Radis?

Und welche GraKa holst Du Dir?

Komme nämlich mit einem 420er Radi gut zurecht.

Bringt unter Last folgende Werte an den Tag per FurMark 1920x1080 Burn In Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich dazu noch die CPU per Prime 95 belaste, komme ich auf 54° bei der CPU, 45° bei der GraKa, 36° beim Wasser Zulauf und 38° beim Wasser Rücklauf.


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Gaka/s es werden weis ich noch nicht genau,wird noch 1-2 Monate dauern und würde mich dann hier beraten lassen.

Die Temps halt ich zZ in Battlefield 3


----------



## Tommi1 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zocke BF3 auch mit vergleichbaren Einstellungen.
Nur halt in 1920x1080 (wird bei Dir sicher auch sein).

Und da kommt die GraKa nicht über die 40° (meist um die 38/39°).
Die CPU liegt dann aber auch so bei 41 / 42°


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe jetzt den watercool heatkiller titan/780 für meine titan da;

Wollte Fragen ich ich in dem fall statt der wärmeleitpads für den speicher (pads sind 0,5 mm dick) auch wärmeleitpaste nehmen kann, wie ich es schon beim heatkiler für die gtx 580 gemacht habe?

Ps
In der Anleitung vom 580er kühler wird sogar empfohlen für den Speicher oaste zu verwenden, beim titan kühler ist aber keine rede davon. Beim 580er sind die pads aber auch nur halb so dick.


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs noch nicht wirklich Eingestellt wollt zocken,zZ hab ich auch nur 10/8 schläche drin was sich dann auch wieder ändern wird von daher paast die Temp eigendlich ,muss dazu sagen das ich nur am Big Radi 3x120ger Lüfter dran hab die auf knapp auf 1K laufen


----------



## 991jo (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im TJ07 bekommst du genug unter... 480 im Boden, nen 240er dahinter, ins Top bekommst du noch nen 240/360er falls mans braucht kann man auch die kleinen Lüfter mit nem 2x80mm Radi bestücken und nen 240er in der Front. 

Andere Frage:

hat wer nen 880ml Aquacomputer Aqualis AGB? Wie stabil hält die einfache Halterung mit nur dem einen Blech da unten dran? brauche ich bei der Größe die Zusatzhalterung? Mein Rechner wird hin und wieder transportiert.

kann man bei den AGBs auch diese Röhre in der Mitte ausbauen?


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja,aber wenn ich ein Mo-Ra mit dran schrauben will den muss ich wieder extra löcher bohren,was mach ich mit ein 2x80 Radi ? Geldverschwendung meiner meinung nach ^^


----------



## Tommi1 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für nen Mora hab ich die passende Blende mit Löchern für unten hinten für den TJ07.
Das wäre also kein Problem.

Aber eine 480 + 240er unten in den TJ07 halt ich für was knapp.
Da sollte dann ja auch noch die Pumpe rein und das Netzteil ist da auch.
Und zum Kabelverstauen und Schläuche legen wäre dann auch kein richtiger Platz mehr da.


----------



## 991jo (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> ja,aber wenn ich ein Mo-Ra mit dran schrauben will den muss ich wieder extra löcher bohren,was mach ich mit ein 2x80 Radi ? Geldverschwendung meiner meinung nach ^^



Gut, das mit dem Löcher Bohren stimmt auch wieder... aber wenn du sowieso das Ding stark modden willst, werden dich wohl ein paar Löchlein nicht so arg abschrecken. 

Und zum 160er Radi hab ich ja auch gesagt, 


> falls mans braucht kann man


Das der bei der restlichen Fläche, die du unterbringen kannst, nicht viel bringen wird, wird hoffentlich jedem klar sein.



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Aber eine 480 + 240er unten in den TJ07 halt ich für was knapp.
> Da sollte dann ja auch noch die Pumpe rein und das Netzteil ist da auch.
> Und zum Kabelverstauen und Schläuche legen wäre dann auch kein richtiger Platz mehr da.



Die Pumpe muss ja nicht zwangsweise dort verstaut werden. Je nachdem was für eine du hast kannst du die z.B. Als Pumpen-AGB-Kombo zwischen 5,25" Schächten und Mainboard aufhängen oder sie in die 5,25" schächte reinsetzten.




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den watercool heatkiller titan/780 für meine titan da;
> 
> Wollte Fragen ich ich in dem fall statt der wärmeleitpads für den speicher (pads sind 0,5 mm dick) auch wärmeleitpaste nehmen kann, wie ich es schon beim heatkiler für die gtx 580 gemacht habe?
> 
> ...



Ich hab selber ne 580 mit dem Kühler von EKWB und Pads drunter, wobei sie bei mir 1mm dick sind, falls ich mich nicht irre.[/QUOTE]

Das Problem wird nur sein, dass du relativ viel Platz mit Paste füllen musst. Bei CPU/GPU füllst du ja eigentlich nur die Ritzen aus. Außerdem ist so viel Paste zum runtermachen ziemlich nervig. Wenn in der Anleitung Pads drin sind, dann nim die Pads, das wird so schon in Ordnung gehen, Watercool wird seine Kühler auch nicht ungetestet auf den Markt hauen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar.

So drastisch wirds mit den titan-vram-temps ja nicht sein, angesichts der Tatsache dass die rückwärtigen chips von Haus aus gar keine (!) Kühlung haben... Oder?


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch nebenbei zieht der Mo-Ra bei den Case die Lüft aus dem Sys.was heist ich müsste kein extra ausschnitt mehr machen auch wenn es unter Anführungszeichen egal ist.
Das einzige Seitenteil was gemoddet wird ,vorn gesehn das Linke.

Da das Gehäuse kein Kabelmanagement hat wird eine Backplatte aus Glass angefertigt usw.alles will ich hier auch noch nicht Preisgeben.

Werd hier warscheinlich ein Langzeit Tagebuch machen.


----------



## 991jo (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> So drastisch wirds mit den titan-vram-temps ja nicht sein, angesichts der Tatsache dass die rückwärtigen chips von Haus aus gar keine (!) Kühlung haben... Oder?



Das kommt auchnoch dazu, nehm die Pads und gut ist.



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Noch nebenbei zieht der Mo-Ra bei den Case die Lüft aus dem Sys.was heist ich müsste kein extra ausschnitt mehr machen auch wenn es unter Anführungszeichen egal ist.
> Das einzige Seitenteil was gemoddet wird ,vorn gesehn das Linke.
> 
> Da das Gehäuse kein Kabelmanagement hat wird eine Backplatte aus Glass angefertigt usw.alles will ich hier auch noch nicht Preisgeben.
> ...


 
Dann mal viel Spaß dabei. Berichte mal ausführlich drüber, was man aus so nem häs*****en "Case" machen kann.


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja,hab ja gesagt das es nicht das schönste Case ist um das gehts auch garnicht,hab nur keine Lust hier jedesmal zu fragen ob es ins Case passt,ich brauch den Platz,in Zukunft viel Kühlfläche Bzw.Radis
Eine andere Kühlmethoden wie WaKü kann ich leider nicht in betracht ziehn da ich Kleinkind hab.


----------



## 991jo (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut so, bring deinen Kindern gleich bei, was sich gehört


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (30. August 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Naja,hab ja gesagt das es nicht das schönste Case ist um das gehts auch garnicht,hab nur keine Lust hier jedesmal zu fragen ob es ins Case passt,ich brauch den Platz,in Zukunft viel Kühlfläche Bzw.Radis
> Eine andere Kühlmethoden wie WaKü kann ich leider nicht in betracht ziehn da ich Kleinkind hab.



Was hat die Kühlung mit Kinder zu tun? ^^


----------



## Kurry (30. August 2013)

Lukü und Kokü sind viel zu laut


----------



## 991jo (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich erlaub mir hier mich einfach selber mal zu zitieren, ich bräuchte da nämlich mal ne Antwort drauf



> Andere Frage:
> 
> hat wer nen 880ml Aquacomputer Aqualis AGB? Wie stabil hält die einfache Halterung mit nur dem einen Blech da unten dran? brauche ich bei der Größe die Zusatzhalterung? Mein Rechner wird hin und wieder transportiert.
> 
> kann man bei den AGBs auch diese Röhre in der Mitte ausbauen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. August 2013)

Kokü lohnt eh nur, wenn man alleine benchen will und keine Lust auf ständig nachfüllen hat. 

Zum aqualis kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber das blech sollte stark genug sein. Sonst würden die das nicht so auf dem Markt lassen


----------



## acidburn1811 (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Klar,je früher des so besser  

@MPH_the_Legend Das Sys. steht im Wohnzimmer deswegen kann ich keine Extreme Kühlmethoden in betracht ziehn.

@Kurry reine Lukü kommt wenn man ne WaKü hat eh nicht mehr in Frage,Kokü ist unter anderm zu gefährlich meiner meinung nach des kann man machen wenn man ein Hobbyraum oder so hat.

@991jo würde es warscheinlich vorm transport noch irgendwie mit klettband absichern,sollte aber auch so halten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sacht mal, wie viel Fläche brauchen eigentlich ein Athlon 4000+ und eine HD 4850, wenns halbwegs leise sein soll?


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2013)

240mmx120mmx30mm. Also 240er Slim-Radi. Wenn nicht nur die Lautstärke sondern auch die Temperatur unter einer durchschnittlichen Lukü liegen soll, dann werden aber wohl doch 360mmx... oder mehr fällig.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke 

Wo ist bei den beiden Watercool GPU-Only Varianten eigentlich der Unterschied?


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2013)

Normalerweise ist die Regel, dass bei LT nur am Material(Kunststoffdeckel statt Kupferdeckel etc.) gespart wird, während LC eine komplett Preisoptimierte Variante ist (beim CPU-Kühler ist da z.B. die Düsenplatte eingespart).

EDIT: Hier scheinen die fehlenden M5 Anschlüsse für einen WC-Micro Bypass der Hauptunterschied zu sein. Somit kann man nur mit dem LT die extra Spawakühler nutzen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kryos Delrin bringt nicht die vom mir erwartete Leistung. 50 Grad ist dann doch etwas warm für 3.2GHz @ 1.1V


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja was erwartest du von Delrin / Plastik,kühlt ja nicht ^^


----------



## InQontrol (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das stimmt ja nicht ganz der Abtransport der wärme erfolgt nicht über das delrin sondern ganz normal über eine Kupfer Bodenplatte..... der Einzige unterschied besteht in der Kupferfläche welche mit dem Wasser in Kontakt kommt um die wärme zu tauschen.....


----------



## MecTronic (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub ich brauche ein neues Gehäuse wo alles rein passt  mir gefällt das mit dem Radi außen nicht so 
Jemand Budget Ideen?


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



InQontrol schrieb:


> das stimmt ja nicht ganz der Abtransport der wärme erfolgt nicht über das delrin sondern ganz normal über eine Kupfer Bodenplatte..... der Einzige unterschied besteht in der Kupferfläche welche mit dem Wasser in Kontakt kommt um die wärme zu tauschen.....



Stimmt auch nicht ganz.
Das die Bodenplatte gleich ist (Kupfer) ist ja klar.
Aber ein Oberteil was aus Küpfer besteht, transportier noch mal etwas wärme ab, was bei einem Kunststoffoberteil nicht der Fall ist.

Hatte den Cuplex Kryos Delrin bei mir auch mal drauf. Jetzt den Cuplex Kryos HF.
Da sind schon Temperaturunterschiede von ca. 1 - 2 Grad zwischen den beiden vorhanden.


----------



## 991jo (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MecTronic schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauche ein neues Gehäuse wo alles rein passt  mir gefällt das mit dem Radi außen nicht so
> Jemand Budget Ideen?


 
Was haste den zu verbauen? das was in deiner Signatur steht? also ein 240er und ein 120er? Schau dich mal nach Gehäusen mit 2 Lüfterpläten im Deckel und einem Hinten um. Musst halt etwas auf den Abstand von Oberseite zu Mainboard achten, sonst passt der 240er Radi am Ende nicht rein.
Mach dich einfach mal auf die Suche, bei Caseking.de findet man eigentlich immer gute Bilder, bei denen man schon relativ viel vom Gehäuse sieht.

Und falls du n bischen Sägen willst, bekommst du die 2 Radis relativ locker überall rein.


----------



## Drizztly (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jmd sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen der *Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Standard-Variante*und der *Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Ultra-Variante* ist?
Konnte keinen Unterschied herausfinden? Außer 4€ Preisunterschied?

Lohnt sich so ein poweradjust als normale Lüftersteuerung? Ohne WaKü? Preislich liegt sie ja im Bereich anderer Lüftersteuerungen.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ter-poweradjust-2-USB--Standard-Variante.html


----------



## ConCAD (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Unterschied ist doch in der Produktbeschreibung ersichtlich: 


> Neben den manuellen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Standard Variante kann das poweradjust 2 in der Ultra Variante den externen Temperatursensor auch für die Regelung der Leistung verwenden.



Für eine reine Lüftersteuerung finde ich das Poweradjust jedoch nicht angemessen, vor allem da hier ja nur ein einziger Kanal vorhanden ist.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Hatte den Cuplex Kryos Delrin bei mir auch mal drauf. Jetzt den Cuplex Kryos HF.
> Da sind schon Temperaturunterschiede von ca. 1 - 2 Grad zwischen den beiden vorhanden.


 
Genau deswegen hab ich den Delrin genommen. Die 2 Grad sind mir den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert.

Hab gestern mal die Lüfter bestellt, mal schauen obs damit besser wird. Hatte den Radi bisher nur passiv.


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit wieviel Grad läuft die CPU im Idle / Last?


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Gehäuse ist eigentlich vom P/L Verhältnis zu empfehlen wenn ich mir jetzt im Herbst einen neuen Rechner hole mit der Option kurz darauf mir ne Wakü zu kaufen?

War immer sehr angetan vom R4 aber ich glaube das ist für eine Wakü mit CPU+GPU Kühlung bisschen zu klein?! Allerdings wollte ich mir einen Mora holen als Radiator.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Tommi1 Knapp 37 im Idle und 45 unter Last. Bei 3.2 GHz @ 1.1V und 27 Grad Wassertemp.

Turbo ist aus - bei 4.1 GHz @ 1.2V geht die Temp teilweise über 60 Grad unter Last.


----------



## 69er (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

.........


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> @Tommi1 Knapp 37 im Idle und 45 unter Last. Bei 32 GHz @ 1.1V und 27 Grad Wassertemp.
> 
> Turbo ist aus - bei 41 GHz @ 1.2V geht die Temp teilweise über 60 Grad unter Last.



Ist ja kein Wunder. Meine Fresse, wenn Deine CPU auf 32 GHz läuft. Da müsste die eine viel höhere Temp haben........ 

Im ernst:

Naja, sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus.
Meine läuft unter Last auch auf 3,3 GHz 45° 

Im Idle (da regelt die CPU runter auf 1,4 GHz)ist sie bei 32° bei ca. 28° Wassertemperatur.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was Du noch an der WaKü dran hängen hast, bei mir hängt da noch die 780 dran.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wat? Schlimm wenn man einen Punkt vergisst nä?

Dran hängt noch eine übertaktete 580, die bleibt relativ unbeeindruckt unter Last. Nur 38 Grad trotz Core-Only Kühler


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. 
Die 780 geht auch so bis 39° bei Last.

Hab gerade mal probiert:
Wenn die den FX6100 dauerhaft auf die 3,3 GHz setzte, dann komme ich auch auf 36° Idle.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Graka vorm Proz im Kreislauf, könnte daran liegen.


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich doch auch.

Glaub mir, bringt auch nichts, wenn Du es umgekehrt machst.
Hab ich schon durch.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, na dann.


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag Dir, es liegt garantiert daran, daß bei Dir die CPU nicht runterregelt.
Sonst hätte ich ja nicht diese Werte bzw. fast die gleichen Werte, wenn meine dauergaft auf 3,3 GHz läuft.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, hatte die Windows Energieeinstellungen auf Höchstleistung.


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

Richtig.

Bei mir steht die auf "Ausbalanciert"


----------



## MecTronic (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jetzt jemand eine Gehäuse-Empfehlung für mich?

Sollten mindestens entweder 1xDual und 2xSingle reinpassen oder 2xDual (alles 120mm). Kabelmanagement und Sichtfenster (wobei da Eigenbau evtl eine Option wäre) sind ein muss, Festplatten quer wäre schön.

Preis nach Möglichkeit unter 100€ :O


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du hier schonmal nachgeschaut ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html


----------



## MecTronic (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Hast du hier schonmal nachgeschaut ?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html


 
Sehr cool Dankeschön
Über Erfahrungen bin ich trotzdem dankbar


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also,was Gehäuse angeht kann ich dich nicht beraten am liebste wär mit ein Serverschrank der wie ne Londoner Telefonzelle ausschaut,da macht meine frau aber nicht mit 

Deswegen hab ich mir das Größe Hässlige Bestellt ^^

( Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black - Aluminium Edition | eBay )


----------



## MecTronic (31. August 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leicht über meinem Budget


----------



## eRaTitan (1. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche AGB passt besser zum Corsair 900D?

Kleinere: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 150 black matt Phobya Balancer 150 black matt 45334

Größere: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 250 black matt Phobya Balancer 250 black matt 45335

Oder habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge? 

Die AGB kommt rechts neben dem Mainboard hin


----------



## Kurry (1. September 2013)

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema, so groß wie möglich, so klein wie nötig (Platz vorhanden).


----------



## Basti1597 (2. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Großes Case großer AGB würde ich sagen


----------



## 991jo (2. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Also,was Gehäuse angeht kann ich dich nicht beraten am liebste wär mit ein Serverschrank der wie ne Londoner Telefonzelle ausschaut,da macht meine frau aber nicht mit
> 
> Deswegen hab ich mir das Größe Hässlige Bestellt ^^
> 
> ( Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black - Aluminium Edition | eBay )



Hättest ja vorschlagen können, dass sie nen neuen Schuhschrank und du nen neuen Server-Schrank bekommst.


----------



## ilavicion (3. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind maximal 63°C für einen Intel i7-2600k @4500 MHz bei 1,320V gute Werte?
Ich verwende folgenden 420er (3x 140) Radiator mit 6cm Dicke von Phobya: Aquatuning Österreich - Phobya G-Changer 420 Phobya G-Changer 420 V.2 - Full Copper 35196

Leider nur mit 3 mäßigen Lüftern von be quiet mit lediglich 0,81 mm H2O Luftdruck.


----------



## Tommi1 (3. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja.... 
Temps könnten unter Vollast passen.

Aber die BeQuiet passen nicht auf einen Radioator.

Die Radilüfter müssen ein geschlossenen Rahmen haben, sonst wird viel Leistung in den Wind geblasen.

Als Lüfter empfehle ich die NoiseBlocker Black Silent Pro oder, wenn ein wenig mehr Druck und Luftdurchsatz haben soll, die Bit Fenix Spectre Pro 140.
Mit dennen mach ich zur Zeit gute Erfahrungen.

Bekomme diese Woche noch 3 Prolimatech Blue Vortex. Die haben noch ein wenig mehr Druck und Luftdurchsatz bei geringerer Drehzahl (1000 U/min) als bei den BitFenix oder den Noiseblockern.
Die sind dann auch leiser, da man mit weniger Umdrehungen arbeiten kann.

Wenn gewünscht, geb ich dann noch hier bescheid über die Erfahrungen.


----------



## ilavicion (3. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14: Static Pressure: 0.76 mm H2O
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm: Static Pressure: 1.38 mm H2O
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-3 140mm: Static Pressure: 1.65 mm H2O

Verstehe ich das falsch, oder ist für einen Radilüfter nicht der statische Druck in mm H2O ausschlaggebend? Wieso nimmst du dann nicht etwa die hier? 
Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich: Static Pressure: 2.08 mm H2O


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die Werte aus einem Test, bei den immer die gleichen Drehzahlen getestet wurden?
Wenn nicht kann man das aufgrund der verschiedenen Drehzahlen sowieso nicht vergleichen. Was bringen einem 2.08mm H2O wenn man dafür 1500rpm ertragen muss. Evtl. ist in normalen bereichen (deutlich <800rpm) ein anderer Lüfter besser oder bei ähnlicher Leistung leiser.

Ich finde übrigens die Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof sind auch noch erwähnenswert. Sollen bei 1000rpm schon 1.85mm Wassersäule bringen. 
Deshalb würde ich sie bei reiner Betrachtung des statischen Druckes allen anderen oben genannten Lüftern vorziehen. Außer des Nocutas, aber der kostet auch gleich mal das Doppelte...


----------



## ilavicion (3. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Werte habe ich aus den jeweiligen Technischen Spezifikationen des Herstellers, insofern hast du natürlich Recht was die Drehzahlen und damit auch die Lautstärken betrifft.
Und genau das stört mich bei der österreichischen Spitzenqualität von Noctua: Der Preis -.-


----------



## Tommi1 (3. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja... Der BitFenix hat um die 1,15 mm H2o, wenn man Ihn auf 100 U/min Drehen läßst (wenn ich jetzt mal von den 1000 U/min des Prolimatech ausgehe).
Und der Black Silent PK-3 hat 0,97 mm H2o bei 1000 U/min.

Bin aber, und das war ev. mein Fehler, von meinem Radi ausgegangen.
Der hat nicht so dichte Lamellen und daher braucht er auch weniger Druck.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (4. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

Ich hätte da zwei Fragen:

1) Hat schon mal jemand Cpu und Kühler geschliffen? Wie sehr lohnt sich dies, also von den Temps her?

2) Ich hatte schon mal einen Wakü Beratungsthread, nun möchte ich es anders machen. Soll ich noch ein Thema erstellen oder beim alten weiter machen?
    Nur verliert man dort sehr schnell den Überblick.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. September 2013)

1. Hab ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, soll aber nur wenige Grad bringen. 
Bei Verwendung von WLP unter dem HS vermutlich weniger. 

2. Wie alt ist er den?
Einen schon ewig “toten“ brauchste mMn  nicht wieder zu beleben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn das neue thema von dem ersten abweicht, erstelle einen neuen thread




Tommi1 schrieb:


> Naja... Der BitFenix hat um die 1,15 mm H2o, wenn  man Ihn auf 100 U/min Drehen läßst (wenn ich jetzt mal von den 1000  U/min des Prolimatech ausgehe).
> Und der Black Silent PK-3 hat 0,97 mm H2o bei 1000 U/min.
> 
> Bin aber, und das war ev. mein Fehler, von meinem Radi ausgegangen.
> Der hat nicht so dichte Lamellen und daher braucht er auch weniger Druck.


 
die angaben des herstellers kannst du meistens in die tonne treten


----------



## Tommi1 (4. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mir gerade einfällt.

Wollte mich mal bei Euch bedanken (weiß nicht mehr bei wem genau, deswegen an alle).

Mir hatte mal jemand gesagt, daß meine Phobya DC12-260 laut ist, was ich nicht bestätigen konnte.
Jetzt hab ich mehrere Lüfter ausprobiert und konnte so mit anderen Lüftern und wenig Drehzahl effektiv die Geräuschkulisse runterdrehen.
Hatte dann wirklich die Pumpe gehört und wenn es im Raum ganz ruhig war, war es doch etwas nervig (lief vorher mit 90%, dann hab ich runtergeregelt auf 50%)

Da es mich doch genervt hat, da man sie auch mit noch 50% hörte, hab ich mir (wie mir empfohlen wurde) eine Laing DDC-1Plus geholt (gut... empohlen wurde mir eigenlich die normale DDC-1).
Hab dann gleich noch den Phobya black-nickel Deckel mitbestellt und seitdem ist ruhe im Gehäuse (sogar, wenn ich sie auf 100% laufen lasse. Hab sie aber per AE4 auf 80% gedrosselt.

Deswegen möchte ich mal DANKE sagen.


----------



## 991jo (4. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grad auchnoch so eine am werkeln, weil mir vor einiger Zeit meine DDC 1+ abgeraucht ist. Ich will mir auch ne neue Zulegen, ne normale DDC oder eventuell ne D5.


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

weiss einer die Bezeichnung des Displays vom Aquaero 4 (blau)? Ich möchte das an einem Raspberry Pi verwenden und bräuchte da Anschlusspläne usw.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt mal ne Frage, da ich ja die Seite vorher die Lüfter BitFenix Spectre Pro 140 und Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140 angesprochen habe.

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob meine Vermutung richtig ist:

Hab ja nen Watercool HTF4 wo die Lamellen nicht so eng stehen (ca. 3-4 Lamellen pro cm²).
Andere Radis haben ja um die 6 Lamellen pro cm².

Da müsste der Druck vom Lüfter doch eigentlich egal sein.
Ob ich jetzt da einen Lüfter ranhänge mit 1000U/min (18 db(A), Airflow von 145,8 m³/h, Druck: 0,76 mm H2O oder einen mit 1200 U/min (23 db(A)), Airflow von 146,5 m³/h, Druck: 1,38 mm H2O

Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## 991jo (7. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach dir da nicht zu viele Gedanken, kauf dir ein paar laufruhige Lüfter, die dir auch optisch gefallen. Du wirst vermutlich sowieso alle Lüfter runterregeln und dann kommt es auf ein Hunderstel mehr Druck oder weniger Luftdurchsatz nicht wirklich an.

Und wie du schon sagst, je größer der Lamellenabstand, desto unwichtiger der Druck, da einfach weniger Wiederstand vorhanden ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie war das noch gleich? engstehende lammelen erfordern höheren druck, weitere lamellenabstände brauchen nicht so hohen druck? oder doch andersrum?


----------



## Tommi1 (7. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann haue ich die Prolis wieder dran.
Die sind nämlich schön ruhig, wenn der AE4 die bei Vollast hochregelt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, nimm lieber schön leise Lüfter.
Davon abgesehen, dass man die Herstellerangaben meistens eh vergessen kann, kommt es auf das bisschen Druck mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.
Macht dann vermutlich 0,x Grad oder ein paar % mehr Drehzahl aus. Da ist mir ein laufruhiger Lüfter doch viel lieber.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt die Prolis dran.
Werte sehen gleich aus, wie die mit den BitFenix.

Ist aber um einiges leiser, wenn ich auf Vollast zocke.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann behaupte ich mal die sind besser


----------



## Tommi1 (7. September 2013)

Jep. Aber man muss dazu sagen, nur wenn der Radi keine engstehenen Lamellen hat.


----------



## acidburn1811 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin.

Mein syst ist mittlerweile umgezogen und hab den wasserkreislauf ein wenig geändert und hab eine Tempsteigerung von 5C° ?

Kreislauf 1. Pumpe-360 Slime Radi-360 Big Radi-Cpu-MB-GaKa-Agb ( Gaka leerlauf 28-29C° )

Kreislauf 2. Pumpe 360 Slime Radi -Cpu-360 Big Radi-MB -GaKa-agb ( GaKa leerlauf 33C°+ )

Gestern sind die neuen schläuche gekommen und möcht die heut verlegen soll ich wieder auf den Kreislauf 1 zurück greifen oder eine neue möglichkeit ausprobieren ?
Den würde ich euch für vorschläge bitten 

Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## 991jo (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du Wasser-Temps? waren die GPUs vorher schon unterschiedlich heiß? Kann ja vorkommen, die Temperatursensoren sind auch nicht 100%ig genau. Eigentlich sind die ja dazu da, dass die Karte sich runtertaktet/abschaltet, falls sie mal wirklich zu heiß wird.


----------



## acidburn1811 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab das Ae4 noch nicht eingebaut richte mich grad bitte kk an HWMonitor des komischerweise vorm umzug mit den Ae4 die gleichen temps angezeigt hatte,kann mir nur vorstellen das der erste kreislauf die beste lösung ist da der Cpu nicht wirklich heis wird,alles ist noch auf den Orig.Takt wollte nach fertigstellung mit´n Oc´n anfang


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, kann mir wer roten oder schwarzen schlauch empfehlen? am besten matte farbe, glänzend mag ich nicht so

bisher tendiere ich zu masterkleer.


----------



## MatMade142 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eigentlich den Kreislauf auch mit einer Wasser-Essig-Mischung reinigen oder sogar betreiben?
Meine Komponenten seht ihr HIER


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal ein video gesehen von LinusTechTips. da spült er die radiatoren mit einer mischung aus essig und destilliertem wasser durch. bei jedem durchgang hat er die menge an essig verringert. waren 3 oder 4 durchgänge, der letzte nur mit destilliertem wasser.

ich glaub allerdings nicht, dass essig der kühlleistung zuträglich ist. und von leitungswasser als kühlmittel rate ich eher ab, hier bei uns in hamburg zB haben wir sehr kalkhaltiges wasser. verstopfungen sind somit schon fast vorprogrammiert


----------



## m3ntry (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Preisfrage: Soll das so aussehen?   
Ich schätze mal nicht.


----------



## MatMade142 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich meinte selbstverständlich Dest. Wasser, ich dachte nur das ich mit etwas Essig kostengünstig die Schwebstoffe(die sich ja mit der Zeit ansammeln) minimieren kann, oder ob der Essig schädlich ist.

EDIT:
@m3ntry: Genau so etwas hatte ich befürchtet.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also zum durchspülen ok, für den betrieb wohl eher nicht


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn schon etwas säurehaltiges, dann richtig! Essigwasser hat keine nennenswerte Wirkung. Cilit-Bang Kraftreiniger o. ä. Reinigungsmittel mit Salzsäure helfen gewisse Produktionsrückstände und Oxidschichten effektiv zu entfernen. 
Noch wichtiger als ein säurehaltiges Reinigungsmittel ist aber insbesondere bei fabrikneuen Radiatoren ein potenter Fettlöser. So können Lötflussmittel ausgespült werden, die sich ohne Reinigung allmählich im Kreislauf verteilen würden.

Zum Leitungswasser: Der Kalk in Leitungswasser ist an sich kein großes Problem aber nicht optimal. Das Volumen einer Wakü ist so gering, dass auch bei extrem kalkhaltigem Wasser nicht so viel ausfallen kann, dass es zu Verstopfungen kommen könnte. Allerdings kann es insb. im AB zu hässlichen Ablagerungen kommen. Rein theoretisch besteht mit Leitungswasser auch ein erhöhtes Risiko Bakterien oder Algen einzubringen, die sich dann im kreislauf vermehren. Realistisch betrachtet ist dieses Risiko in einem geschlossenen Wakü-Kreislauf selbst ohne Glykolbasierte Anti-Korrosionszusätze, welche als Biozid wirkt, zwar gegen Null gehend, weil die Bedingungen in einem geschlossenen Wakü-Kreislauf nicht sonderlich lebensfreundlich sind (Stichwort Kupferionen), aber um auch da das minimale Restrisiko auszuschließen, fährt man mit destilllierten bzw. entmineralisiertem Wasser einfach besser - zumal es ja nicht die Welt kostet.


----------



## 991jo (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollt mal fragen wie es eigentlich mit Stahl-Teilen und zugehörigen Schweißnähten aussieht in der Wasserkühlung. mir geht es da z.B. um Rost und die Verträglichkeit mit anderen Metallen im Kühlwasser. Alu löst sich ja, wenn man Kupfer im Kreislauf hat, wie schauts da mit Stahl aus?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über was für einen Stahl reden wir da? Baustahl und alle anderen nicht chrompassivierenten Stahlsorten rosten selbstverständlich. Stahl ist eine Eisenbasilegierung und somit, genau wie Alu, unedler als Kupfer, sofern kein dichte Eigenpassivierung (Chrom-(Nickel)-Stähle) oder passivierende Schutzschichten (z.B. vernickelte Oberflächen) zum Einsatz kommt.  

Übliche rostfreie Chrom-Nickel-Stähle (z.B. 1.4301 oder 1.4401) korrodieren nur unter bestimmten Randbedingungen. Schweißnähte können da besonders gefährdet sein, wenn es beim Schweißen zu Zonen mit verringertem Chromgehalt kommt. Ist das der Fall, kann man dem in gewissem Maße mit Korrosionsschutzzusätzen begegnen. Im Wakü-Bereich ist aber eher Spaltkorrosion zwischen Kupfer und Edelstahlteilen ein Thema. Dabei muss nicht zwangsläufig der Stahl den kürzeren ziehen. Allerdings helfen da auch Korrosionschutzzusätze nur bedingt. Solche Probleme lassen sich am besten durch geeignete Konstruktionen ohne medienführende Spalte zwischen unterschiedlichen Metallen umgehen. 
Geschweißte Stahlteile mit Wasserkonstakt gibt es zur Zeit afaik nur beim mit Abstand schlechtesten Radiator auf dem Markt (von der Firma deren Namen nicht genannt werden darf). Mit so was hat man denke ich andere Probleme, als nur Korrosion .


----------



## 991jo (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

d.h. wenn ich den Stahlbehälter innen vernickeln lass, falls das entsprechend gut geht, dann sollte das kein großes Problem werden. Korrosionsschutz (in meinem Fall vermutlich G48) wird sowieso verwendet werden, die Konzentration kann man ja sicherlich erstmal etwas höher als die üblichen 1:10 bis 1:20 ansetzten.

Mit Spaltkorrosion meinst du z.B., dass du einen Kühler und eine Tülle hast, aus unterschiedlichem Material und da die genau nebeneinander/aufeinander liegen, ist der Abstand so klein, dass sie relativ stark von Korrosion betroffen sind und sich dadurch dann quasi ein Spalt in das ganze reinfrisst?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn möglich solltest du den Behälter aus einem rostfreiem Stahl mit hohem chromgehalt herstellen und beim Schweißen eine große WEZ vermeiden (idealer Weise elektronenstrahl- oder laserschweißen). Falls irgendwie auf Schweißnähte verzichtet werden kann, sollte man darauf verzichten. Innenvernickeln ist immer so ne Sache...
G48 ist aber auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, hilft aber eben nur bedingt weiter, falls irgendwo nicht geschützter Stahl freiliegen sollte (Katzer o.Ä. genügen schon). Ohne Chrom-Passivierungsschicht oder eine galvanische aufgebrachte Nickelschicht wird man der Korrosion aber mit hohen G48-Konzentrationen nicht Herr. Als dauerhafte Lösung würde ich mir so was also sehr gut überlegen. 

Spaltkorrosion tritt auf wenn zwischen zwei unterschiedlich edlen Metalloberflächen ein dünner Elektrolytfilm (z.B Wasser) vorhanden ist. Typisch ist das z.B. in den Gewindespalten wenn man vernickelte Tüllen in Kupfergewinde einschraubt. Mit der Zeit löst sich dabei die Nickelschicht auf. Auch bei Graka-Kühlern aus unvernicketlem Kupfer und Edelstahldeckeln ist häufig Spaltkorrosion an den Kontaktstellen zu sehen, wenn man den Deckel abnimmt. Der Spalt ist konstruktiv und entsteht nicht erst. Ein Spalt zwischen rostfreiem Stahl und Kupfer kann btw. recht komplizierte Korrosionsverhältnise ergeben. Da kann u. U. schon auch mal das Kupfer den Kürzeren ziehen, obwohl es laut Spannungsreihe der edlere Part ist.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



m3ntry schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Soll das so aussehen?
> Ich schätze mal nicht.


 Was n da passiert?
Sieht ja aus als wäre Seife im Wasser.


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine klaren PVC-Schläuche bekommen langsam einen bräunlichen Farbton. Und wie man sieht, ist das AGB klar.

Edith, die Schläuche sind übrigens von Masterkleer.


----------



## m3ntry (8. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was n da passiert?
> Sieht ja aus als wäre Seife im Wasser.



Ja das ist frag ich mich auch 
Hatte halt nur destiliertes Wasser im Kreislauf. 
Hat sich sogar so dermaßen zugesabscht, dass meine Pumpe @ 5V ausgefallen ist. Mit 12V packt sies wieder. Muss die Woche das ganze mal ablassen und schauen was da los ist.

Mein AGB scheint übrigens auch undicht zu sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ derpmonstah: was hast du als kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusätze.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radiator vor Einbau gründlich gereinigt?


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, was wäre denn da drin was solch eine Reaktion zur Folge hat? Ablagerungen sind's nicht, sonst würde man auch was im AGB sehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor allem Flussmittelreste. Das Zeug kann durchaus mit dem PVC der Schläuche reagieren.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was wird denn Empfohlen und das Zeugs zu entfernen? Hat das noch andere einflüsse z.b. auf Kühler oder Pumpe? Ich habe meinen Radi (Mora3) auch nur mit normalem Wasser ausgespühlt in der Dusche jeweils 3 Minuten von jeder Seite


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein stark fettlösendes Reinigungsmittel ist ideal (z.B. Natronlauge oder Cilit-Bang Fettlöser). Zusätzlich kann man ein säurehaltiges Renigungsmittel einsetzen, damit sich beim Löten verkokelte Rückstände und Oxidschichten lösen. Besonders bei den verbreiteten Netzradiatoren ist eine gründliche Reinigung vor dem ersten Einsatz wichtig. Bei Rohr-Radiatoren wie dem MoRa 3 sind in der Regel nicht so viele Produktionsrückstände enthalten, da keine so großflächigen Lötnähte vorhanden sind.

In krassen Fällen, die aber gar nicht so selten sind, kann es durch Produktionsrückstände, die aus ungereinigten Radiatoren ausgeschwemmt werden, schon auch mal zu verstopften Kühlern kommen,. Von daher sollte man darauf schon wert legen. Durchspülen mit Leitungswasser hilft allenfalls grobe lose Rückstände wie Späne etc. auszuspülen (besonders bei Rohr-Radis sehr selten). Grundsätzlich sollte man aber gründlich mit Leitungswasser nachspülen, nachdem man aggressive Reinigungsmittel wie Cilit-Bang eingesetzt hat. Danach noch eine Runde Aqua dest. und der Radi kann verbaut werden.


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab dann mal bestellt. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/112dded5e0ed0a582c77dfd09c3510eb

Am Wochenende wird gebastelt.


----------



## Jens7385 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Meine klaren PVC-Schläuche bekommen langsam einen bräunlichen Farbton. Und wie man sieht, ist das AGB klar.
> 
> Edith, die Schläuche sind übrigens von Masterkleer.


Das Problem kenne ich, hatte es auch. Man bekommt die Ablagerungen zwar weg, indem man mit etwas Zewa o.ä. durchgeht, aber das ist nicht von langer dauer.
Ich habe meinen Kreislauf sowohl mit reinem destilierten Wasser oder mit AT Protect betrieben. ist bei beiden Flüssigkeiten so gekommen.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Radiator vor Einbau gründlich gereinigt?


Gereinigt hatte ich die Bauteil nach "Anleitung" mit beiden Cilit Bang Sorten & nachher auch wieder gut gespült.
Habe vor kurzem auch noch mal nen neues Schlauchstück eingesetzt, aber die verfärben sich immer noch & ich habe die Wakü seit mitte 2011 in Betrieb.


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind deine ähnlich oder stärker verfärbt?


----------



## rossi1002 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da mal ne frage,
kann ich diesen kühlmittel in meiner wakü verwenden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und diesen spiritus zum reinigen von der cpu/kühlerboden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze soll mit diesen komponenten verwendet werden

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

der spiritus soll natürlich nicht zum wasser gekippt werden


----------



## Jens7385 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann die Tage mal nen Foto machen, aber so augenscheinlich ähnlich stark.
Ich hatte aber nicht nur dieses Sympthom, sonder die sind teilweise auch wie angelaufen
Vor Mittwoch werd ich das aber wohl nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Grundsätzlich ja, ob sich das mit deinen Schläuchen verträgt musst du selbst rausfinden.
Möchtest du das Risiko nicht eingehen, musst du wohl was nehmen, mit dem andere schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnten.

2. Meinst du die Unterseite des Kühlers sowie den HS der CPU von alter WLP und anderem Dreck zu entfernen?
Ja klar, kannst du mit Spiritus machen. Ich nehm auch immer Spiritus oder Aceton. Je nach dem was gerade zur Hand ist.


----------



## rossi1002 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erstmal danke für die antwort 

@john201050 Was kannst du denn empfehlen bzw was hast du in deinem kreislauf?
                     dann werde ich den spiritus verwenden, der wander ertmal in die pc schublade zu WLP und ähnlichem

@all wer hat hier empfehlungen mit kühlerfrostschutz im system?

Hab hier noch nen link zum datenblatt http://www.ernstchemie.de/fileadmin/PDFs/Kuehlerfrostschutz_blau.pdf


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nur Wasser ohne Zusätze drin. Und damit keinerlei Probleme. 
Sehr beliebt und bewährt sind aber die Produkte von BASF. (Glysantin oder so) Sind allerdings auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## rossi1002 (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hätte das jetzt genommen weils noch im keller steht, sonst nehm ich am anfang erstmal auch nur wasser weil ich sowieso den kreislauf nach ca. 2 monaten erweitern werde


----------



## Dedication (8. September 2013)

@ derpmonstah


Ich habe mit masterkleer genau die gleichen Verfärbungen jedoch noch nicht so intensiv. Ich betreibe meine Kühlung aber auch erst seit 7 Monaten. 

Mögliche alterungserscheinung?


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wär schon recht seltsam, hab die Wakü nämlich erst seit 3 Wochen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich der rote masterkleer mit dem alphacool fertiggemisch verträgt. Im Moment habe ich klaren schlauch mir dem fertiggemacht Plus mayhems blood red.


----------



## Tommi1 (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh... auf Masterkleer bin ich gar nicht merh gut zu sprechen.
Die Auslösungen aus dem Schlauchmaterial hat mir mein System versaut.
Da waren Glibberablagerungen im CPU Kühler, Radiator ect.

Musste alles auseinaderbauen und gründlich durchreinigen.
Hab jetzt die Primochill drin und seit dem keine Probleme.

Und das bei beiden mit dem gleichen Kühlungsmittel (dest. Wasser + Innovatec Protect IP)


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

Hu, klingt schmal nicht so gut. Werde dann wohl vorher ein kleines Stück schlauch in ein wenig Wasser legen.


----------



## rossi1002 (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passend zum thema
diesen 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - UV Rot Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - UV Rot 59296

oder diesen 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Red 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Red 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59117

schlauch besser nehmen oder den primochill,

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » PrimoChill » PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 13/10 mm - rot, 1m

 den gits aber nicht uv-aktiv oder weiß jemand wie sich der verhält?

pder vllt doch schwarze schläuche ?

wie zb den Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » PrimoChill » PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 13/10 mm - schwarz, 1m


hier, board wird dieses hier

ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGIN0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

primochill soll gut sein. ich warte im moment noch darauf, dass das "rigid acrylic tubing" in deutschland erhältlich ist. hab keine lust, in england zu bestellen.


----------



## rossi1002 (9. September 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> primochill soll gut sein. ich warte im moment noch darauf, dass das "rigid acrylic tubing" in deutschland erhältlich ist. hab keine lust, in england zu bestellen.



Was ist denn dieses "rigid acryl tubing" und was kann das ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es sind rohre aus acrylglas und keine schläuche. 

PrimoChilll Rigid Acrylic Tube Introduction - YouTube


----------



## rossi1002 (9. September 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> es sind rohre aus acrylglas und keine schläuche.
> 
> PrimoChilll Rigid Acrylic Tube Introduction - YouTube



Ok, die sind schon echt cool, ich bleib allerdings erstmal bei normalem schlauch, werde dann wahrscheinlich den roten primochill in 10/13 nehmen, hast du erfahrung damit wie eng man damit radien machen kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

noch hab ich keine erfahrung damit  
bei dem alphacool schlauch habe ich festgestellt, dass die biegeradien, die ich im trockenen zustand hinbekomme, nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert. im trockenen, kalten zustand ist der schlauch robuster, wenn er warm wird, kommt es leichter zu flachen stellen und knicks. denke ma, das gilt für fast alle schläuche


----------



## rossi1002 (9. September 2013)

Werde dann berichten wie die sich verhalten, werde aber vorsorglich noch nen paar knickschutzfedern mitbestellen für die heiteren Stellen


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat jemand ne Idee wo ich so Lebensmittelfarbe herbekomm ? Hab noch dieses blaue Aquacomputer DP Ultra drin, und möchte es einfach einfärben das es schwarz wird


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lebensmittelfarbe?  
ich würde es mal im supermarkt in der back abteilung versuchen, also da wo auch die bunten perlen und so mist sind


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und das ZEug darf man nehmen ? Ohne das was verklebt usw  ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DAS kann ich dir nun nicht sagen  ich würde dann lieber komplett neue (klare) flüssigkeit nehmen und ein fläschchen mayhems dye


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, logisch. Hab nur keine Lust extra deswegen zu bestellen...


----------



## Dedication (9. September 2013)

Ich hab das DP Ultra mal mit weißem Konzentrat von mayhems gemischt. 

Das ist direkt ausgeflockt. 

Ich würde destilliertes nehmen und einfärben. Dann bist wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. September 2013)

Jo, wie gesagt es ging mir halt darum möglichst einfach ohne groß was zu bestellen oder Geld ausgeben zu müssen  die Farbe zu ändern. Denke werde dann eh auf schwarzen Schlauch umsteigen, allein damit bei Verkauf oder ähnliches man nicht stundenlang durchspülen muss.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich hab mal eine Frage zum Aquaero 4. Ist es möglich, es mit einem internen 4-Pin statt  5-Pin USB-Kabel zu betreiben? Mitgeliefert wurde ja ein 5-Pin Kabel.


----------



## santos (10. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so weit ich weiß, hat das 5Pin-Kabel nur einmal Masse mehr, sollte also auch gehen.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Wiki wird Pin 4 für die Unterscheidung von Typ A und Typ B verwendet:



> erlaubt Unterscheidung von Micro-A- und Micro-B-Stecker
> Typ A: Masse (OTG-Gerät arbeitet als Host)
> Typ B: nicht verbunden (OTG-Gerät arbeitet als Peripherie)


Also müsste dann bei Typ B zwingend Pin 5 verwendet werden - oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## obc26 (10. September 2013)

Hey leute ich hab ein grosses prob ich hab mir tygon schlauch bestellt den ich mit meyhams pastel betreiben möchte, nun hab ich gelesen das es da prob mit gibt stimmt das ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey, die DDC besitzer unter euch, meine startet auf 7V nicht mehr, ich kann die somit nicht mehr drosseln. komischerweise ging es anfangs noch


----------



## Tommi1 (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade mal bei mir geschaut (DCC-1T+).
Läuft bei mir ab 7,2 Volt an.
Kann sie dann bis ca. 5,8 Volt runterdrosseln, wenn sie einmal angelaufen ist.

Das ist da gute an der Steuerung, die ich verbaut habe.
Die startet alles erstmal kurz auf 12 Volt und regelt dann runter.


----------



## 991jo (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@FeuerToifel Meine DDC 1T+ ist mit 7V auch nicht angelaufen, das ist relativ normal.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine ist die normale ddc-1t. als die neu war, lief die noch mit 7V an. vielleicht ist seit dem zweiten radiator einfach der druck vom wasser zu hoch... 
laut herstellerangaben braucht die mindestens 6V


----------



## Tommi1 (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das könnte sein.
Seit ich den GPU WaKü verbaut habe, sind es auch einige l/h weniger geworden, also mehr Wiederstand.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2013)

Welche Steuerung hast du denn?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab die pumpe direkt ns netzteil geklemmt, die 7V wären überbrückt. meine steuerung (bitfenix hydra pro) lässt die pumpe nur grässlich lärm machen, sobal man den regler von den 12V wegschiebt.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

gibt es schon Infos ob es wieder eine Herbstaktion 12% bei AT.DE gibt? Hab vor mir ein aquaero zu kaufen, da würden sich 12% lohnen.

Gruß


----------



## rossi1002 (11. September 2013)

Nen 12% rabatt wäre schon ziemlich schön hab vor da ne größere bestellung zu tätigen


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre schon angenehm, mal wieder so ein kleiner rabatt 
am besten den support-thread hier im forum beobachten und regelmäßig die website checken


----------



## alm0st (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kurze Frage zum Thema Laing DDC Drosseln:

Hab hier schon gelesen dass man den 4 Pin Molex per Adapter über den SATA Stecker mit 8,7 V betreiben kann. Ist das empfehlenswert? Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von solchen Lösung aber für 2 Poweradjust samt Blende ist das Budget nicht mehr drin 

An meine Scythe Kaze Master möchte ich sie lieber nicht hängen, das ist ja mit dem hohen Anlaufstrom den die DDC braucht auf Dauer recht ungesund.


----------



## 991jo (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte problemlos gehen, falls deine Laing bei 8,7V anläuft.


----------



## ilavicion (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das normal, wenn alle 15-25 Sekunden ein Gluckern in der Pumpe auftritt? ich sehe dann auch im CPU-Kühler, dass winzig kleine Luftbläschen durchschießen, also anscheinend saugt die Pumpe etwas Luft an. Der AGB ist meines Erachtens auszuschließen, der sollte die Funktion des Entlüftens relativ gut erfüllen...  Zumindest fällt mir nicht auf, dass Luft an den Ausgang (Richtung Pumpe) gelangen sollte.

Ich habe folgenden Winkeladapter unter Verdacht: Aquatuning Österreich - Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel Winkeladapter 90° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel 64066
Diesen habe ich direkt am Auslass der Pumpe angebracht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den etwas drehe/bewege, tritt Wasser aus -.- Obwohl ich mir 100% sicher bin, dass alles bombenfest angezogen ist...

Muss ich mir nun ernsthaft einen neuen Winkeladapter kaufen? Könnt ihr mir einen in black nickel empfehlen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie "bombenfest"? Mit Werkzeug nachgeholfen oder nur mit der Hand?


----------



## ilavicion (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wie "bombenfest"? Mit Werkzeug nachgeholfen oder nur mit der Hand?


Die Anschlüsse selbst mit Werkzeug so bombenfest zugeknallt,  dass von den schwarzen Dichtringen (fast) nichts mehr zu sehen war. Beim Anschluss an der Pumpe war ich zuerst etwas vorsichtiger, als ich aber gemerkt habe dass der Anschluss wie gesagt irgendwie leckt, habe ich auch dort mit einem Gabelschlüssel nachgeholfen. Also definitiv fest genug


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, zu fest. Viel zu fest. Dass dann was austritt, wundert mich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Sowas wird handfest angezogen, also drehen, bis Widerstand kommt und dann mit der Hand nochmal nen Ruck.


----------



## acidburn1811 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Dichtungsring sollte man vorm reinschrauben nass machen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## ilavicion (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Nein, zu fest. Viel zu fest. Dass dann was austritt, wundert mich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Sowas wird handfest angezogen, also drehen, bis Widerstand kommt und dann mit der Hand nochmal nen Ruck.


Ernsthaft? Jetzt musst du mir aber schon logisch eklären, wie fittings undicht sein sollen, wenn sie zu fest angezogen sind^^


----------



## Joungmerlin (12. September 2013)

Wenn du die zu fest anziehst "zerquetscht st" du den Dichtring.


----------



## acidburn1811 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Das sollte wohl selbstverständlich sein.


 
 Sollte man meinen


----------



## ilavicion (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Wenn du die zu fest anziehst "zerquetscht st" du den Dichtring.


Ist ja auch Sinn der Sache, wenn der Dichtring beide zu verbindende Komponenten nur streichelt, ist er nicht dicht


----------



## acidburn1811 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ilavicion schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Sinn der Sache, wenn der Dichtring beide zu verbindende Komponenten nur streichelt, ist er nicht dicht


 
da hilft das anfeuchten auch nix mehr


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur bleibt er dann zum Beispiel nicht in seiner Position, wenn du ihn wie ein Verrückter anziehst. Und wenn du ihn dann auch nicht angefeuchtet hast, wird er porös, reist und dann haste Stress im Case.


----------



## suid23 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin moin...
ist es bei nem mora3 noch notwendig shrouds zu verbauen??? 
bin mir da nicht sicher weil kühlleistung ja mehr als ausreichend ist..
will mir da die optik nicht versauen..


----------



## zockerlein (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sehr informativ...
ich schraub die Dinger auch bis zum erbrechen an und alles hält immer noch...


----------



## Joungmerlin (12. September 2013)

ilavicion schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Sinn der Sache, wenn der Dichtring beide zu verbindende Komponenten nur streichelt, ist er nicht dicht



Joar, und wenn man den schon kaputt gequetscht hat, hält er besimmt noch dicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich musste bei der einen oder anderen meiner Anschraubtüllen auch mit der Zange nachhelfen. 
Diese billigdinger sind alles andere als exakt gefertigt und wenn man Pech hat ist das Ding nicht richtig in der Mitte und "eiert" beim einschrauben. Dann schafft man es mit den Fingern gerade so eine Umdrehung oder so, was mir ein schlechtes Gefühl bereitet.
Die Anschraubtüllen auf die entsprechenden Komponenten darf man natürlich nicht mit der Zange oder gar einem Schraubenschlüssel anknallen. Da hätte ich auch Angst um meine Komponenten.

Übrigens sind die drehbaren Winkeldinger angeblich öfters mal undicht.
Kannst dich ja mal beim Support beschweren.


----------



## acidburn1811 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sags mal so geh auch mir ne zange drann aber man sollte schon ein wenig gefühl dafür haben


----------



## Tommi1 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast Du denn da dann für Teile???

Meine haben 2,49 € gekostet und die waren perfekt (Aquacool glaub ich. Auf alle Fälle bei Aquatuning bestellt)


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung, die billigsten 11/8 Nickel Silber Anschraubtüllen von Aquatuning. (müssten noname sein und die geraden haben im Angebot afaik 0,60€ pro Stück gekostet)
Also das 1/4" Gewinde passt perfekt, nicht das es da Verwechslungen gibt. 

Bei 2 ist der Spalt zwischen dem Inneren und der Hülse zum draufschrauben aber nicht ganz gleichmäßig breit. (Also da wo der Schlauch später drinsteckt.)
Es ist nicht viel, aber es reicht schon damit man sich unglaublich viel mehr anstrengen muss um die Hülse bei eingestecktem Schlauch noch drüber zuschrauben. Die eine Umdrehung stimmt vllt. auch nicht ganz, aber man könnte die Hülse noch sehr lange einschrauben, bis sie unten wäre. 
Und mit war der Platz im Vergleich zu den anderen Hülsen einfach zu viel. Auch wenn die Hülse mit der Dichtung nix zu tun hat und nur den Schlauch vom Abrutschen sichern soll. Mir hatte das so nicht gefallen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, Spucke am unteren Schlauchende(ca. Fingerbreit runtherum) und die Überwurfmutter geht rüber wie Butter (mit den Fingern und ohne Schlauch verdrehen)


----------



## acidburn1811 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hmm, Spucke am unteren Schlauchende(ca. Fingerbreit runtherum) und die Überwurfmutter geht rüber wie Butter (mit den Fingern und ohne Schlauch verdrehen)


 

iiiieee wär macht den sowas


----------



## Joselman (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Grafikkarte wiegt jetzt über 1,1kg. Ist das nicht bedenklich?


----------



## zockerlein (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö, solang du sie an der Blende festschraubst is das kein Thema... Is bei meiner 7950+WaKü genau so und sie ist noch nicht zerbrochen


----------



## Tommi1 (12. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir wiegt der Wasserkühler mit Backplate alleine schon um die 1,7 kg.
Weiss jetzt net, was das PCB alleine wiegt, aber ist bis jetzt unbedenklich.

Wie zocker schon geschrieben hat:
Solange die Blende festgeschraubt ist kann nix passieren.

Mache mir eher Gedanken um meinem kpmplette PC.
Der wiegt 27,5 kg. und es ist immer eine Plage, wenn ich mit dem mal in den Garten will um Ihn zu fotografieren...


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es eigendlich einen deckel mit mehr als einer anschlussmöglichkeit, der auf den phobya balancer passt? auf beiden seiten den boden draufschrauben sähe irgendwie blöd aus


----------



## rossi1002 (13. September 2013)

Vllt dieser 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14118_Alphacool-Coolplex-Boden-POM-3xG1-4-50mm.html

Boden, bei den o-Ringen für den phobya ist auch aufgeführt das die für diese behälter passen


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, die o-ringe sagen leider nicht viel aus, das gewinde ist entscheidend


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (13. September 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe bei uns in der Firma so rot - Orangen Kühlerfrostschutz für unsere CAT Baumaschinen. 
In wie weit isr dieser für meine Pc Wasserkühlung zu lässig?
Wirkt extrem gut


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du uns ein Foto von der Rückseite des Zeugs gibst, kann man dir das sagen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (13. September 2013)

Ok


----------



## acidburn1811 (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat vllt einer ne ahnung wo ich die 3 knöpfe für das AE 4 her bekomm ? Bei aquacomputer hab ich´s nicht gefunden ?

Siehe bild


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muss der AGB über der Pumpe liegen oder nur davor eingebaut werden im Kreislauf?

Wenn er höher liegen muss kann ich mir jetzt was einfallen lassen.


----------



## zockerlein (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muss höher liegen, sonst kannst du das System nur schlecht befüllen...
hab ich aber auch schon so und ohne Fillport geschafft ^^
musste halt beim befüllen den AGB höher heben


----------



## Tommi1 (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Hat vllt einer ne ahnung wo ich die 3 knöpfe für das AE 4 her bekomm ? Bei aquacomputer hab ich´s nicht gefunden ?
> 
> Siehe bild


 
Bekommst Du auch, glaub ich, nicht einzeln.


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das habe ich auch grade überlegt. Alternativ die Pumpe runter ginge dann ja auch. :.-)

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> muss der AGB über der Pumpe liegen oder nur davor eingebaut werden im Kreislauf?
> 
> Wenn er höher liegen muss kann ich mir jetzt was einfallen lassen.


 
es reicht, wenn der agb minimal höher liegt. das problem bei den wasserkühlungspumpen ist, dass sie das wasser nur schieben können, nicht aber noch ansaugen. somit muss das wasser von allein in die pumpe reingelangen

du könntest den radiator im boden natürlich auch in die front setzen und hast dann platz im boden für die pumpe. allerdings brauchst du dann den untersten odd-schacht für die anschlüsse vom radi.


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in der Front gefällt mir nicht. Da kommt doch kaum Luft durch!?

Das DVD Laufwerk kann auch eins nach oben das wäre machbar.


----------



## acidburn1811 (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Bekommst Du auch, glaub ich, nicht einzeln.


 
Oh.Danke.Den werd ich des mit ein Stück Milchglas zukleben und ne Led dahinter hängen lol

weil so kann ich´s nicht lassen ^^


----------



## Tommi1 (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest ev. höchstens mal direkt bei Aquacomputer anfragen.
Da fehlen ja, wenn ich richtig sehe, nur die Knopf-Oberteile (als das silberne Stück).


----------



## acidburn1811 (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An das hab ich wieder nicht gedacht,hast richtig gesehn...werd ich gleich mal machen


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> in der Front gefällt mir nicht. Da kommt doch kaum Luft durch!?


 
da kommt genug luft durch. zumindest habe ich noch nichts vom gegenteil bemerkt.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre aber doch sicherlich kein großer akt dort ein paar Luftöffnungen mit nem Dremel zu machen oder ? Tut den Temps sicher gut!


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab die unteren plastikstege hinter dem meshgitter entfernt.
wenn man auf das frontlogo verzichten kann und sich das bearbeiten von kunststoff zutraut, kann man auch einen großen meshbereich vom boden bis unter die odd-schächte schaffen.
ich hab ja sogar nen 360er in der front


----------



## RazOr #2Low (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

traust du dir das zu ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2013)

Ich bin mit den temps zufrieden, daher unnötig


----------



## RazOr #2Low (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, dann ist es ja egal.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2013)

Vielleicht mache ich das mal, wenn ich viel zuviel Langeweile habe. Vorher muss ich mir dann aber erstmal eine ersatzblende holen, falls ich das versaue oder es hinterher nicht gefällt. Und wichtiger noch, ich muss meshgitter finden, dass dem originalen gleicht.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könntest du nicht das Gitter als ganzes einfach ersetzen ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du meinst, ich ersetzte alles, was an austauschbarem meshgitter vorhanden ist? die streifen am rand und die große fläche im deckel? dann müsste ich zumindest nicht mehr nach exakt dem mesh suchen sondern überhaupt nach meshgitter


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab mir heut nochmal mein NT angeschaut egal wie ich es hinstell,leg die kabel werden nicht länger...jetzt bin ich auf die irre Idee gekommen morgen ein neuen AGB zu baun der unterm NT kommt und zwar ein 5L kanister vom Dess.Wasser jetzt nur ein Problem und zwar wie bau ich am besten die röhre in den Agb...oder reicht es wenn ich am Deckel 2 tüllen dran schraub ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte reichen mit den tüllen, dann muss allerdings der deckel unten sein, damit die schwerkraft auch das wasser zur pumpe treibt.

edit: würde schottverschraubungen durch die kanisterwand drehen und da dann die tüllen ranschrauben. die tüllen kannst du warscheinlich direkt nicht so gut absichern, wie eine schottverschraubung, die ja auf der anderen seite noch eine mutter hat.


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das war mir schon klar hatte nur noch kein agb ohne das röhrchen 

Die schottverschraubungen ist natürlich noch eine bessere idee !!! 

Suchst du eine gewisse art von Meshgitter ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rundlochmeshgitter bräuchte ich, wenn ich mir die front von meinem shinobi xl etwas belüftungsfreundlicher machen will. im idealfall natürlich das gleiche gitter, wie bereits am case verbaut ist. die löcher haben 1-2mm durchmesser, genauer kann ich das nicht sagen, keine schieblehre zur hand 

im prinzip sowas: http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok


----------



## Dedication (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was aus Langeweile und einer falsch bestellten G1/8 Tülle entstehen kann. 

Schlüsselanhänger Marke Eigenbau.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

Hat eigendlich hier schmal jemand einen Temperaturfühler in die bodenplatte eines cpu-blocks integriert? Weil einfach die bodenplatte von unten bearbeiten, dass der fühler zwischen platte und heatspreader passt, dürfte wohl die Leistung beeinträchtigen.


----------



## rossi1002 (16. September 2013)

Ich glaube da müsste man mal bei der trocken eis und flüssig stickstoff fraktion fragen.
Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man mit nem entsprechend werkzeug nen kleines loch in die kupferplatte bohren könnte und dann dort nen sensor unter bringen.
Bei luft kühlern wahrscheinlich einfacher als bei wasserkühlern, wegen undichtigkeit etc.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gedacht hatte ich an solchen sensoren:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Thermosensor einzeln flach Koolance Thermosensor einzeln flach 50K Ohm 71166
als müsste man da den bereich, den dieser sensor einnimmt, von der bodenplatte wegfräsen. 
ziel des ganzen ist eine möglichst genaue cpu-temp zu bekommen.


----------



## rossi1002 (16. September 2013)

Naja den bereich den der sensor einnimmt hat dann keinen so guten kontakt zur cpu und kühler....
Vielleicht direkt den widerstand vom headspreader messen, und dadrüber die temperatur ausrechnen,
So nen sensor macht ja nicht (viel) was anderes


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich könnte den sensor auch einfach aussen am rand des kühlerbodens festkleben, der boden ist (zumindest bei meinem kühler) deutlich größer, als der heatspreader der cpu. 
das wäre dann aber warscheinlich auch wieder zu weit weg von der realen temperatur.


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würd ich sein lassen weil es überhaupt kein sinn macht, würde ein Inline Wassertemperaturfühler davor baun ^^

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53066.jpg


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich will ja nicht die wassertemperatur haben  ich will möglichst genau jederzeit die cpu-temp haben. am genauesten wäre wohl köpfen und beim wieder verschliessen den sensor mit unter den hs legen. allerdings geht köpfen nur bei den neueren intel-cpu's


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hatte ich schon verstanden,ich persönlich würde des nicht machen


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin so verrückt  allerdings wären erfahrungsberichte immer gut, bevor man irgendwas ins blaue versucht. im grunde muss man ja nur 1mm tief in die bodenplatte gehen.


----------



## sven842 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht doch auch bei AMDs hab hier noch Athlons liegen, wobei über den Vishera hab ich noch nicht gelesen! 
Ich hatte damals nen Temp Sensor einfach auf den Heatspreader geschoben, ging aber nur weil der Heatspreader vom Prescot damals schief war
Ansosten wäre fresen wahrscheinlich die effektivste Methode.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

Habe nun ein Foto bzw. mehrere von dem Külerfrostschutz in unserer Firma gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir nun einer sagen, ob ich dieses Mittel als Kühlmittel verwenden kann?


----------



## Joselman (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

baue ich den Durchflusssensor mit oder ohne Plug in Düse ein? 

Durchflusssensor GMR:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor GMR Transparent G1/2 AG Highflow - inkl. Elektronik, LED und 3Pin Stecker Durchflusssensor GMR Transparent G1/2 AG Highflow - inkl. Elektronik, LED und 3Pin Stecker 71190

Edit:

-Mit standard Düse beginnt der Messbereich ab 0,8 Liter/Min.- bis Max.ca.10 Liter/Min
(max. 3080 U/Min)

-Mit kleiner Düse beginnt der Messbereich ab 0,4 Liter/Min.- bis Max.ca.8 Liter/Min
(max. 3080 U/Min)

Also kann ich wohl beide Varianten verwenden?


----------



## RazOr #2Low (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum nimmst du nicht den normalen DFM von Aquacomputer ?


----------



## Joselman (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu spät, habe das Teil ja schon hier.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso, okay. würwde denke ich die kleine nehmen, damit es etwas genauer ist. aber andereseits, die normale bietet der mehr spielraum wenn du mal ne 2. pumpe reinhaust


----------



## Ratskrone (16. September 2013)

Macht es viel aus wenn man den Radiator leicht mit Sprühlack lackiert?


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange es nur ganz dünn ist macht das nicht viel.


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich poste hier mal meine Temperaturen und damit niemand was zu meckern hat, habe ich gewartet bis sich die Wassertemperatur 15 Minuten lang nicht ändert.

Raumtemperatur 21°C - 9 PK-2 @ 700 RPM

Desktopbetrieb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU Last (Prime95 Small FFTs)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Last (MSI Kombustor) Man beachte die VRM Temperatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratskrone (16. September 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist das mit den frostschutzzeugs?


----------



## Joselman (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine 2te Pumpe werde ich doch hoffentlich nicht benötigen. Ich lasse die Düse aber wohl einfach weg.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was steht zu der düse in der anleitung? die ist doch bestimmt für dünnere schläuche gedacht.


----------



## Joselman (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Anleitung ist ja nicht dabei. Auf Aquatuning ist aber ein Link: http://www.aquatuning.de/download/Durchflusssensor_GMR.pdf

Aber was hat der Schlauch damit zu tun? Da kommt doch G1/4 drauf und dann halt meine Anschraubtüllen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

verstehe auch nicht was der schlauch damit zu tun haben soll. Volumenstrom ist doch gleich ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mal bei einem durchflusssensor was von gelesen, dass man da irgendwas ändern soll, wenn man kleine schläuche oder große hat.
scheint hier aber nicht der fall zu sein.


----------



## zockerlein (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

noch mal zu der Temperaturfrage:
wieso so kompliziert?
zu Kühlern gibt es doch immer Temperatur unterschieds Test in Delta-°C? 
also Wasser Temp + x = Realtemp, ist nur etwas schwrfällig das ganze...


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

woher nehme ich denn x ? das ist ja wieder ein wert, der sich von kühler zu kühler, von cpu zu cpu unterscheidet. 
wenn ich die wassertemp direkt am ausgang des kühlers abgreife, bin ich wohl etwa genauso nahe an der realen temperatur, wie wenn ich den fühler unten am mainboard hinter den sockel klebe.


----------



## zockerlein (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aus tests vielleicht? Die werden ja zwischen gleichen Kühlern nicht variieren...
und wenn du weist, welchen kühler du verwendest... 
naja. nur ein Vorschlag 
ist eben weniger rabiat als der rest...


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu musst du das überhaupt so genau wissen?

Ob die CPU jetz 50, 55 oder 60 Grad hat ist eigentlich vollkommen Wurst...


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal dumme frage am Oc seits ihr beiden nicht oder ? ist euch schonmal das Sys wegen zuhoher temp vor der nase abgeschmiert ?


----------



## zockerlein (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wer "ihr" ?


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dich und john


----------



## zockerlein (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch, ein "bisschen" 
die GraKa läuft anstatt mit 880 und 0,92 V mit 1300 und 1,2 zum Benchen und die CPU anstatt mit 3,3 auf 24/7 3,8 und manchmal 4 GHz...


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die werte brauche ich deswegen so genau, weil etwas rabiater bin beim übertakten. ich lege zuerst eine hohe spannung an und taste mich dann rückwärts bis zum minimal möglichen, statt solange zu erhöhen, bis es stabil läuft.

aber ich glaube, das wird hier langsam off-topic


----------



## VJoe2max (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du unbedingt die IHS-Temperaturen über dem DIE messen willst, solltest du vllt. mal die Standardmethode dazu studieren, die z.B. von intel für Kühlerhersteller zur bestmöglichen Näherung an Casetemp empfohlen wird: 
Case Temperature Reference Metrology .

*Edit:* Daraus lassen sich auch sinnvolle Abmessungen für die Nut entnehmen. Ein Thermoelement ist hier btw wirklich erheblich geeigneter als ein NTC - das macht man nicht nur, um es Usern ohne ernst zu nehmendes Messequipment schwer zu machen .


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach was, passt schon. 

Naja, son bisschen OC hab ich drauf. (GPU 1000MHz anstatt 900MHz; CPU 3,7GHz anstatt 3,2GHz)
Hab aber schon einiges ausprobiert, (1,6V  ) wegen Hitze isses dabei aber nicht abgeschmiert.

Ich find ja immer noch so genau muss man die nicht kennen. Wenn man Wassertemp und die Sensoren kennt, kann man ja in etwa abschätzen wo man ist. 
mMn kommts auf +/- 5 Grad echt nicht an. Auch nicht bei viel OC.


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

war nur ne frage


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. September 2013)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe nun ein Foto bzw. mehrere von dem Külerfrostschutz in unserer Firma gemacht:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=682105"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=682106"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=682107"/>
> ...



?
Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wer hatte hier denn um die bilder davon gebeten? schreib den user doch mal direkt an  im thread geht das bei viel aktivität schnell unter


----------



## huberei (17. September 2013)

Wieso liest du die temperaturen nicht per tool über die integrierten sensoren aus?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weil diese sensoren zu ungenau sind. die temps von den integrierten sensoren können mal eben um 10° von der realen temp abweichen.

@vjoe2max: danke, recht aufschlussreich.


----------



## huberei (17. September 2013)

Ok, wusste ich gar nicht...  0_o


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wer hatte hier denn um die bilder davon gebeten? schreib den user doch mal direkt an  im thread geht das bei viel aktivität schnell unter



Er hat um die Bilder gebeten 



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wenn du uns ein Foto von der Rückseite des Zeugs gibst, kann man dir das sagen.



Ich hoffe mir kann, das einer beantworten


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gesagt, dass MAN dir das sagen kann, nicht dass ICH dir das sagen kann. Ich selbst hab nicht viel Ahnung davon. Ich weiß nur, dass selbst wenn jemand Ahnung hat, dass er zumindest sehen muss, was drin ist.


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

Hey,
Da ich mir in nächster zeit einen neuen Pc zu legen werde, und ich mit sem Gedanken spiele das system komplett mit wasser zu kühlen würde ich mal gerne wissen wie viel so eine Zusammenstellung denn kostet wenn man z.B eine HD 7970 / GTX 770 und einen Haswell I5 sehr leise kühlen möchte.
Danke


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit gebrauchten Teilen ab ca 250 Euro oder so, nach oben geht es praktisch unbegrenzt weiter.


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

Okey. Würde aber gerne die teile neu kaufen
Und macht es denn sinn möglichst viele radiatoren einzubauen um das ganze leise kühl zu halten oder hat das wasser nach einem grosen radi schon eine niedrige Temperatur und der rest würde das system nur lauter machen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzversion: mehr Radifläche = besser! 

Aber nach einem Mora (9x120mm) o.Ä. noch einen 120er oder 240er einzeln einbauen macht keinen Sinn. Der Unterschied wird minimal sein.


Hier kannst du dir einen groben überblick verschaffen.
Das würde ich mir auch noch angucken und dann machst du hier einen Kaufberatungsthread auf. (Dabei das beachten)


----------



## Joselman (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So endlich läuft die Wakü. Der Durchflusssensor ist erstmal doch draussen geblieben weil der wollte mich zanken. 

Erster Test Furmark Preset 1080p kam ich auf eine max GPU temp von 33 Grad. Ich geh jetzt erstmal feiern!!!! 

Morgen werden die Kabel mal schön gemacht und Licht eingebaut und dann gibts Bilder.


----------



## heldarious (17. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Kurzversion: mehr Radifläche = besser!
> 
> Aber nach einem Mora (9x120mm) o.Ä. noch einen 120er oder 240er einzeln einbauen macht keinen Sinn. Der Unterschied wird minimal sein.
> 
> ...



Danke

Eine kurze  Frage hätte ich aber noch.
Ist ein komplett wasser gekühltes system denn sehr viel leiser als eine leise GPU und einen CPU Kühler wie der K2 wenn man wenig OC?
Und ist es denn möglich das system nahe zu lautlos zu kühlen? 
Danke.


----------



## Joselman (17. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möglich ja, es kommt aber auf die Wasserkühlung an.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du es richtig machst, also semipassives NT, nur SSDs und auch das MB mitkühlen, dann ist die Pumpe in einer WaKü das einzige sich bewegende mechanische Teil im ganzen Rechner. Und die sind leise genug, dass du die erst hörst, wenn du mit dem Kopp an der Pumpe selbst hängst. Ja, das System ist dann lautlos, zumindest im Idle. Unter Last muss dann je nach Radiatorfläche die Lüfterdrehzahl vllt auf ein hörbares Niveau gedreht werden. 500 Rpm reichen aber in der Regel und dann hörst du bei vernünftigen Lüftern auch nix.


----------



## rossi1002 (18. September 2013)

Und wenn man die lüfter auch noch weglassen will, 2 von denen

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9125_Alphacool-Cape-Cora-HF-1042-schwarz.html

Man braucht nur genügend platz.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

Da mir irgendwie keiner Antworten will

Mach ich hier mal Werbung 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/294119-wakue-fuer-i7-3930-k-gtx-680-o-780-extern.html


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Und wenn man die lüfter auch noch weglassen will, 2 von denen
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 schwarz Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 schwarz 36078
> 
> Man braucht nur genügend platz.


 Nicht notwendig, mit einer ordentlichen Steuerung kann man die Lüfter ab Wassertemperatur x einfach auf 0 rpm stellen. 
z.B. bei unter 35 Grad gehen alle Lüfter aus, ab 40 Grad laufen sie auf 100%. Damit ist man im Idle Lüftertechnisch lautlos.

Am leisesten ist immer noch: Rechner nen Stockwerk tiefer und HDMI Kabel durch ein Loch in der Decke. 
Dieses Loch dann hinterher mit Bauschaum schließen und Ruhe genießen.


----------



## sven842 (18. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand diese Pumpe:*Magicool Pumpstation 700 * ? ist die leise ? Leistung vergleichbar mit welcher anderen Pumpe ? Wenn Alternative dann nicht über max. 30Euro!

MFG Sven


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine ahnung, aber du kannst die pumpe bzw die pumpstation auch in eine dämmbox einpacken. schaumstoff drum rum und ruhe is


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da mir irgendwie keiner Antworten will
> 
> ...


 Was willst du da wissen?
Nochmal allgemein die Teile überprüfen oder nur die Frage zu den Lüftern.
Lüfter: Mach es so wie ich in meinem vorherigen Post hier gesagt habe.
Zu evtl. vorhandenen Geräuschen der eLoops an Radis weiß ich nichts.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was willst du da wissen?
> Nochmal allgemein die Teile überprüfen oder nur die Frage zu den Lüftern.
> Lüfter: Mach es so wie ich in meinem vorherigen Post hier gesagt habe.
> Zu evtl. vorhandenen Geräuschen der eLoops an Radis weiß ich nichts.



Ja generell alles über prüfen. 
Ja auch die Lüfter, Kühlflüssigkeit usw.


----------



## Joselman (18. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Flüssigkeit wie gesagt nimm sowas dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml 30153


----------



## Bull56 (19. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich habe meine wakü jetzt verbaut und das große Problem das mein Prozessor im idle 39-41°C hat! 
Das sagt mir zumindest der HW Monitor im UEFI! 

Folgendes habe ich verbaut:
Cuplex kryos HF
Laing DDC-1T
XSPC RX360
13/10er Schläuche mit Knickschutz die an keiner Stelle geknickt sind! 
Im Ausgleichsbehälter sehe ich auch das gut Durchfluss vorhanden ist. 
WLP ist Flüssigmetall und diese haftet auch auf ganzer fläche! 

Woran kann das liegen, die CPU ist ohne OC!


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woran kann was liegen? Es ist kein Problem erkennbar.
Oder stört dich, dass ein Sensorwert ausgegeben wird, der dir nicht besonders gut gefällt? Dann nimm irgendein Ausleseprogramm das dir einen Wert im gewünschten Bereich präsentiert . Mit den realen Temperaturen haben Sensorwerte sowieso nur peripher etwas zu tun - egal mit was oder wo du sie ausließt. Idle-Temps sind btw. vollkommen irrelevant und hätten auch bei korrekten Werten keine Aussagekraft, also lass dich davon nicht stören, mach einen Vollast-Test über ein paar Stunden hinweg und schau, ob alles stabil läuft und nichts throttlet. Ist das der Fall, sind die realen Temps im grünen Bereich - egal was dir die Chipsensoren berichten. Ist das nicht der Fall überprüf den Sitz des Kühlers und stelle außerdem sicher, dass der Radiator mit Frischluft versorgt wird und die Abluft frei abziehen kann. Man kann mit der Chipsensorik nunmal prinzipbedingt keine realen Temperaturen messen (schon gar nicht im Idle oder im BIOS-Mode). Ein wesentlich aufschlussreicherer Messwert wäre die die Wassertemperatur während eines BurnIn-Tests (aber nicht schon nach wenigen Minuten sondern nach einer halben Stunde Laufzeit, wenn das System im quasistationären Zustand ist.


----------



## Bull56 (19. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe schon ähnliches gedacht... 
A) sensor doof (war aber beim Phanteks immer relativ Realitätsnah) 
B) pumpe erwärmt das kühlwasser vorm Prozessor... 


Werde heute mal windows auf das OCZ RevoDrive R4 installieren und joa :b

Werde berichten!


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. September 2013)

Vllt haftet die Flüssigmetallpaste doch noch nicht. 
Afaik muss man die ja “einbrennen“. Hast du dass schon gemacht?


----------



## huberei (19. September 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen wozu diese kleinen inbus-schrauben an der MoRa-Blende sind?


Spoiler



http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8233/aiiw.jpg

Directupload.net - rohxi7av.jpg

Directupload.net - erxo4y58.jpg




es hat vier davon, die jeweils ihre eigene vorgebohrte öffnung im MoRa haben, aber aufgrund der position kann man die ja nicht wirklich anziehen...


----------



## alm0st (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Vllt haftet die Flüssigmetallpaste doch noch nicht.
> Afaik muss man die ja “einbrennen“. Hast du dass schon gemacht?


 
Das macht nach meiner Efahrung aber nur 2-3°, im Idealfall vielleicht 4° bei den max. Temps aus.

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Double Protect Ultra: kann ich da noch nen Farbzusatz dazu geben? Möchte ein richtig kräftiges, dunkles Blau haben. Hab schon davon gelesen, dass manche einfach Lebensmittelfarbe zum färben nehmen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



huberei schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wozu diese kleinen inbus-schrauben an der MoRa-Blende sind?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
die antwort hast du dir eigendlich schon selber gegeben. aber wie man die da rankommen soll, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. vllt kommt man ja von der rückseite durch den mora ran? möglicherweise ist unter dem gewinde extra ein loch, dass durchgeht bis zur anderen seite?


----------



## rossi1002 (20. September 2013)

> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Double Protect Ultra: kann ich da noch nen Farbzusatz dazu geben? Möchte ein richtig kräftiges, dunkles Blau haben. Hab schon davon gelesen, dass manche einfach Lebensmittelfarbe zum färben nehmen?



Feuertoifel hat das glaube ich double protect und hat mayhems dye drin.
Laut innovatek soll man zwar nur innovatek produkte zusammen mischen, aber
Hier wurde aber meines wissens noch von keinen problemen mit konzentraten und double protect berichtet.
Steht auch bei aquatuning glaube ich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab das alphacool zeugs. "cape kelvin catcher" oder so. 

innovatek sagt, man soll nur ihre marke nehmen. wenn man das nicht tut, verliert man den garantieanspruch.


----------



## Kurry (20. September 2013)

Transparentes DP Ultra und Mayhem Deep Blue Dye funktioniere bei mir bisher prima!


----------



## alm0st (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Transparentes DP Ultra und Mayhem Deep Blue Dye funktioniere bei mir bisher prima!


 
Danke, über die Kombo hatte ich schon nachgedacht. Glaub so werd ichs dann auch machen


----------



## huberei (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die antwort hast du dir eigendlich schon selber gegeben. aber wie man die da rankommen soll, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. vllt kommt man ja von der rückseite durch den mora ran? möglicherweise ist unter dem gewinde extra ein loch, dass durchgeht bis zur anderen seite?


 
denke ja schon auch, dass die zum montieren der blende sind, aber da es keine durchgehenden bohrungen beim mora hat, und die von der blende her  nicht wirklich zugänglich sind, frag ich mich halt schon, was die sollen...


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ein wenig an meiner Wakü verändert und hab das Problem das ich den Agb von der Pumpe nicht gefüllt bekomm genauso wie der Radi im Deckel ?

Was mich ein wenig wundert ist das die Temp´s um einiges besser wie vorher sind 

Pumpe - Radi boden - Cpu - Gpu - MB - Radi Deckel - AGB anschluss oben,unten raus  - T Stück - grade AGB Pumpe-nach ober ein schlauch AGB


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach mal bilder. so als nur-text versteh ich nur die hälfte  ich hatte noch keinen kaffee


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da haben wir was gemeinsamm,zZ hab ich nnur ne Handy cam da


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt da überhaupt wasser in die pumpe? häng die mal tiefer, wenn es geht. das wasser muss ja bergauf, um da reinzukommen...


----------



## rossi1002 (20. September 2013)

Vielleicht reicht es aus das ganze case nach vorne zu kippen bis der tiefste punkt vom schlauch über der pumpe kriegt


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte die ganze Nacht das Case hinten aufgebockt,Pumpe kann ich nicht tiefer Hängen sonst muss ich die wieder auf´n zwischen boden schrauben.
Es kommt wasser in die Pumpe der Agb ist ca. 1/3 voll.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warte mal... du hast einen aufsatz-agb und zwei röhren?


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hab insgesammt 3 Agb´s also den von der Pumpe mitgerechnet ^^


----------



## Joselman (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu baut man denn 3 AGB's ein?


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der auf der Pumpe erklärt sich denk ich mal von selbst,den 2ten zum befüllen der WaKü und der 3te lag hier noch so rum und bevor der zu staubt hab ich den mal mit eingebaut ^^


----------



## huberei (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


für einen richtigen bastler eigentlich die einzig richtige entscheidung...  


EDIT:
nur damit gewisse leute nicht das gefühl haben, ich sei hier auf post-sammeltour...


----------



## rossi1002 (20. September 2013)

Weist du ob im agb direkt an der pumpe wasser drin ist, bzw. Bekommst du ihn irgendwie befüllt?
Dann würde die pumpe ja aufjedenfall wasser bekommen


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ huberei  so kann man auch seine 100 Beitrage zamm bekomm.

@rossi1002 Die Pumpe bekommt Wasser Bzw steht unter Wasser der Agb auf der Pumpe ist zu 3/4 voll und bleibt auch auf den stand

Nur mal so nebenbei ich schreib / Zock auch den ganzen tag auf den Rechner die Temp´s sind vollkommen iO.


----------



## Azzteredon (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Mayhems Pastell?

z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Pastel - Gigabyte Orange 1000ml Mayhems Pastel - Gigabyte Orange 1000ml 30224

oder eventuell andere Vorschläge für solche undurchsichtigen milchigen Kühlflüssigkeiten


----------



## zockerlein (20. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vorschläge? eher kritik...
is ne schöne sauerei


----------



## Azzteredon (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> vorschläge? eher kritik...
> is ne schöne sauerei


 
Das hab ich befürchtet 

Gibts da Probleme mit Ablagerungen in Pumpe und Kühlern? 

Dann frag ich mal so  :

Welche orangenen Kühlflüssigkeiten könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mayhems dye. damit hab ich bisher keinerlei probleme. 
gibts auch orange
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Mayhems » Mayhems Dye, Orange - 15ml

einfach zu der kühlflüssigkeit mischen, bis die farbe passt. wenn dir das zu hell ist, kannst du ein wenig rot dazu mischen


----------



## zockerlein (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja...
Meine Frage: ich hab einiges an Widerstand im System und hab derzeit eine Phobya DC12 260 drin und ich weis nicht, ob da die Pumpleistung ausreicht... die Temperaturen sind irgendwie mies geworden ^^
Also: Leistungsstarke, kleine und lautlose(!) Pumpe? (ich weis dass lautlos relativ ist)


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lautlose pumpe.... ohne weiteres wohl keine  aber mit entsprechender entkopplung bekommst du nahezu jede pumpe (fast) unhörbar. 

ich hab eine laing DDC-1T, die sitzt auf einer platte, die wiederum entkoppelt am boden befestigt ist.

die höre ich nur manchmal. oder ich bilde mir ein, sie zu hören  die läuft auf 12V, also ungeregelt


----------



## MagicMongo (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte gerade sagen, ohne entkopplung geht nicht viel und da reichen diese hier schon aus um ein lautloses ergebnis zu erziehlen. Also ich höre bei mir nichts  . Die Mayhems Pastel's interessieren mich auch,wollte mir mal die gelbe Flüssigkeit holen.Da ich allerdings auch die Phobya DC12-260 habe,befürchte ich dass das nichts wird.

gruß


----------



## Azzteredon (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte das nichts werden? Hat das was mit der Pumpe zu tun?


----------



## MagicMongo (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nichts werden? Hat das was mit der Pumpe zu tun?


 
Mitunter neigen manche Pumpen dazu,produzierte Vibrationen ans Gehäuse abzuleiten. Dies ist dann ein Brummen oder wie auch immer. Klackern eher weniger und würde dann direkt mit dem Pumpenlager zu tun haben.
Um den Vibrationen entgegen zu wirken,behlift man sich mit Gummipuffern,Shoggy-Sandwich oder auch klebepadds,die als vibrationshämmer dinnen sollen,aber da sind die Klebepadds ,soweit ich weis,nicht so effektiv wie die gummierten Schraubenpuffer oder Shoggy-sandwiches. Manche nehmen auch einfach einen Abwaschschwamm....


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Ich glaube es geht/ging um die Flüssigkeit im Zusammenspiel mit der Pumpe und nicht um die Entkopplung, warum sollte das mit der Pumpe nichts werden?!


----------



## jday (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Pumpe hatte heute morgen ne Förderleistung von 37L/h  jetzt sind es 18L/h , irgendwie komisch


----------



## MagicMongo (21. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Ich glaube es geht/ging um die Flüssigkeit im Zusammenspiel mit der Pumpe und nicht um die Entkopplung, warum sollte das mit der Pumpe nichts werden?!


 
Das kann sehr gut sein,ich war auch am überlegen,ob er jetzt meinen post meinte oder.... 

@jday

Ich glaub dann wird's zeit für ne Spülung. 60L sollten schon drin sein.

Gruß


----------



## Azzteredon (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep es ging ums Zusammenspiel von Flüssigkeit und Pumpe  nächstes mal schreib ich genauer


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Ab ca.welcher Wassertemp könnte Kondenswasser endstehn?
ich weis das es an viele Faktoren zusammen hängt ,kann man das Trotzdem irgendwie bestimm ? 

Hatte heut morgen eine Wassertemp. von 15,7 C° ,jetzt hab ich das Sys.erstmal halbwegs auf normaler Temp hoch komm lassen,
gleich ein Game starten und die GaKa auf ca-50-60C° zu jagen war mir doch ein bissel zu riskant.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Temperaturen unter der Taupunkt-Temperatur, kann´s zu Kondenswasserbildung kommen. Der Taupunkt in der fraglichen Umgebung lässt sich klassisch mit einem sog. Taupunktspiegelhygrometer bestimmen. Heute gibt´s aber günstigere digitale Messgeräte dafür (Beispiel).

Wenn du aber im abgeschalteten Zustand  bei der derzeitigen Wassertemperatur an den Kühlern kein Kondensat feststellen kannst, entsteht auch keins mehr wenn du das System aufheizt (vorausgesetzt du hast die Wassertemperatur im Rechner gemessen und nicht am externen Radiator - gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass der draußen steht).


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke.Hab das AE 4 mit Wassersensor im AGB der aufn Case ,die Radis sind im Case einer unten im zwischenfach und einer am Deckel.
Konnte zum Glück kein Kondensat feststellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Handy Cam


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das bei euch auch so wenn die Temperaturen von Raum sinkt (oder allgemein es kälter wird) dass der Durchlfuss auch weniger wird. Im Sommer hatte ich ca 70 Liter und jetzt noch ca 50 Liter bei gleicher Pumpendrehzahl. Habe am Kreislauf nichts verändert


----------



## acidburn1811 (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnten auch Ablagerungen in den Kühlern sein,welche flüssigkeit benutzt du ?


----------



## VJoe2max (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so wenn die Temperaturen von Raum sinkt (oder allgemein es kälter wird) dass der Durchlfuss auch weniger wird. Im Sommer hatte ich ca 70 Liter und jetzt noch ca 50 Liter bei gleicher Pumpendrehzahl. Habe am Kreislauf nichts verändert


 
Ganz so viel ist es bei mir nicht, aber grundsätzlich ist ein messbarer Temperatureffekt aufgrund der Viskosität normal . Je höher die Temperatur, desto niedriger die Viskosität und desto höher der Durchfluss. 
Je mehr glykolhaltiger Korrosionsschutz im Wasser ist, desto größer ist der Effekt, aber auch ganz ohne Zusätze ist die Temperaturabhängigkeit der Viskosität sauber messbar. Sobald das Wasser aber durch die Hardware aufgeheizt ist, sollte der Durchfluss steigen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (22. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ablagerungen kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Läuft erst seit ein paar Monaten. Flüssgikeit ist dest. Wasser mit Phobya SuperZero Clear Konzentrat


----------



## RazOr #2Low (23. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also an der Raumtemp kann es eigentlich nicht liegen behaupte ich mal. Vielleicht hast du nen Knick im Schlauch ??


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grad mal unter den Tisch gekrochen und nachgeschaut und siehe da ein Knick im Schlauch. Direkt nach der Durchführung hinter dem Gehäuse.
Das ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen bin...

Edit: So nachdem ich denn Knick rausgeschnitten habe ist mein alter Durchflusswert wieder da. So lernt man dazu


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt einer den Unterschied zwischen diesen vier Anschlüssen? Dieses "Light Port" verwirrt mich irgendwie.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon 16/10mm (OD 5/8") Rotary 90° - Matte Black 62592
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon 16/10mm (OD 5/8") Rotary 45° - Matte Black 62602
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon 16/10mm (OD 5/8") Light Port Rotary 90° - Matte Black 62652
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon 16/10mm (OD 5/8") Light Port Rotary 45° - Matte Black 62662

Der Unterschied scheint ja größer zu sein. Den Light Ports ist unter "Anschlüsse -> Monsoon" ja sogar ne eigene Kategorie gewidmet.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die normalen rotarys sind einfache winkel, haben einmal AG einmal IG.
die mit lightport haben nocheinmal IG mehr, für die led-plugs aus eigenem hause gedacht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Beleuchtungsmodul
natürlich kann man an das zweite IG auch tempsensoren oder sonstige sachen anschliessen


----------



## RazOr #2Low (24. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Grad mal unter den Tisch gekrochen und nachgeschaut und siehe da ein Knick im Schlauch. Direkt nach der Durchführung hinter dem Gehäuse.
> Das ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen bin...
> 
> Edit: So nachdem ich denn Knick rausgeschnitten habe ist mein alter Durchflusswert wieder da. So lernt man dazu


 

hahahaha , ich sags doch


----------



## rossi1002 (25. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe einen Alphacool HF14Yellowstone hier auf dem Marktplatz gekauft und wollte ihn für AM3/+ nutzen, es ist aber die Version mit dem Intel Halteplatte.

Meine Frage wäre ob es einen Adapter gibt oder ob man die AMD Halteplatte noch kaufen kann?
Die Intel Halteplatte gibt es noch als ersatzteil zum Beispiel bei aquatuning nach zu kaufen.

hier nochmal ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder habt ihr eine Idee um vielleicht eine Platte selbst anzufertigen?

Es geht um die Rot Eloxierte Alu-Platte am CPU-Kühler


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde die Halterung auch nirgends mehr als Ersatzteil gelistet.

Selbst anzufertigen ist aber kein großes Problem. Nimm eine 3mm dicke Aluplatte (für die Optik kann´s auch eine eloxierte sein), schneide dir ein passendes Stück zurecht, setze die Bohrungen für die Befestigung am Board (das AM2/3 Lochbild ist leicht zu finden - kann ich dir ansonsten auch geben) und für die Schrauben des Kühlers. Dann sägst du noch das Loch aus, in das der Deckel greift. Was die Gestaltung der äußeren Halterungsform angeht, kannst du deine Phantasie spielen lassen - sofern es nicht mit Komponenten auf dem Board kollidiert. 

Hab anders rum mal einen Heatpipe-Koppelblock für diese Halterung gebaut - war auch nicht allzu aufwändig, aber eine Fräse ist für so was dann schon hilfreich. Zur Herstellung einer Halterung für deinen Kühler reicht im Prinzip ein Akkuschrauber mit bohren und ne Laubsäge mit Holzsägeblättern (funktioniert in Alu besser als Metallsägeblätter ), wenn man ne ruhige Hand mitbringt und präzise arbeitet. Alternativ kannst du dir so einen Halterung auch bei einem Fräsdienstleister fertigen lassen - musst halt ne präzise Zeichnung liefern. Dann sieht´s auf jeden Fall sehr sauber aus. Die kühlerspezifischen Abmessungen (Lochabstand der Schraublöcher und Durchmesser der Kühleröffnung), kannst du ja von der Intel Halterung abnehmen. Ich hab die Daten leider nicht mehr im Kopf.

Wenn du was besonders Exklusives haben willst, könntest du auch ne 3mm starke Titanplatte nehmen, aber ich würde dir davon abraten, wenn du wenig Geduld hast und nicht gut mit Werkzeug ausgestattet bist. Hab mal eine Kühlerhalterung aus 3mm Titan gefertigt. Das Zeug ist zäh wie Hund und führt zu starkem Werkzeugverschleiß. Edelstahl in 3mm Stärke ginge auch, ist mit Hausmitteln aber ähnlich schwer zu bearbeiten wie Titan.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. September 2013)

@ Joe:

Du bist schon ein WaKü-Nerd 
Hast das Titan vor'm Bearbeiten nicht zum glühen gebracht??


----------



## rossi1002 (25. September 2013)

Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Also ne technische Zeichnung von der Halterung zu erstellen wäre jetzt nicht das Problem nur ich wüsste nicht wo/ bei welcher Firma man sowas in Auftrag geben könnte.
Wenn du da vielleicht Vorschläge hättest?
Und weißt du wie teuer sowas ungefähr wäre?

Ansonsten kann ich ja die Löcher auf ne Aluplatte von der Backplate und der Intel Halterung übertragen.
Dann Bohren und für den Ausschnitt in der Mitte ein Bohrbild erstellen, sägen und feilen.

Und Stahl mit der Feile bearbeiten hab ich schon genügend Erfahrung damit das ich nicht auf die idee komme das freiwillig zu machen.


----------



## jday (25. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmpf Pumpe defekt, Schwerkraftkühlung muss wohl erstmal genügen ;/


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> @ Joe:
> 
> Du bist schon ein WaKü-Nerd
> Hast das Titan vor'm Bearbeiten nicht zum glühen gebracht??



Weichgeglüht hat es von der Festigkeit her keinen großen Vorteil mehr gegenüber ausscheidungsgehärteten Alu-Legierungen. Hab auch keinen Ofen für so was und mit der Flamme kann´s zu Wasserstoffversprödung kommen. Aufgrund der sehr geringen Wärmeleitfähigkeit bringt man es so auch nur sehr punktuell glühen. Außerdem ist es u. A. aufgrund der hexagonalen Gitterstruktur trotzdem schwer spanend zu verarbeiten. Gegenüber kubisch flächenzentrierten Werkstoffen wie Alu, müssen hier einfach größere Widerstände überwunden werden, weil weniger Gleitsysteme aktiviert werden. 



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Also ne technische Zeichnung von der Halterung zu erstellen wäre jetzt  nicht das Problem nur ich wüsste nicht wo/ bei welcher Firma man sowas  in Auftrag geben könnte.
> Wenn du da vielleicht Vorschläge hättest?
> Und weißt du wie teuer sowas ungefähr wäre?



Hier könntest du es z.B. probieren: Schäffer AG. Das Tool zeigt die die kosten auch gleich an. Wirklich billig ist so was aber nie.



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich ja die Löcher auf ne Aluplatte von der Backplate und der Intel Halterung übertragen.
> Dann Bohren und für den Ausschnitt in der Mitte ein Bohrbild erstellen, sägen und feilen.
> 
> Und Stahl mit der Feile bearbeiten hab ich schon genügend Erfahrung  damit das ich nicht auf die idee komme das freiwillig zu machen.


In Alu hält sich der Aufwand vergleichsweise in Grenzen. Außerdem - wozu sollte man richtig Feilen lernen, wenn man´s dann nie anwendet .


----------



## rossi1002 (26. September 2013)

> Hier könntest du es z.B. probieren: Schäffer AG. Das Tool zeigt die die kosten auch gleich an. Wirklich billig ist so was aber nie.



Habe gestern Abend mal das Tool bemüht und da würde ich für ne rot eloxierte 3mm Alu Platte mit den entsprechenden Löchern und Senkungen 20€ bezahlen.
Würde natürlich echt schick werden und auf jeden fall passen, vorausgesetzt ich habe mich nicht vermessen.


> In Alu hält sich der Aufwand vergleichsweise in Grenzen. Außerdem - wozu sollte man richtig Feilen lernen, wenn man´s dann nie anwendet .



Weiß einer wo man denn ne 110mmx63mm große Aluplatte herbekommt ?
Beziehungsweise wie viel würde sowas kosten?
Bei Conrad zum Beispiel kostet sowas ja nen halbes vermögen.

Außerdem bräuchte ich noch nen 9mm Flacksenker und ein 4,5 mm Bohrer.
Kostet zwar nicht die Welt aber da kommen schon nen paar Euro zusammen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*rossi1002*

Bevor du da jetzt anfängst CAD Zeichnungen zu erstellen, Material und Werkzeuge zu kaufen, schau doch mal, ob nich zufällig jemand hier im Forum, oder in der Bucht (Kleinanzeigen) diesen Kühler verkauft.
Ich meine ich hätte die Tage einen in den EBay Kleinanzeigen gesehen. Ich schau gleich nochmal nach und schick dir gegebenenfalls den Link per PN.

@*VJoe2max*

Hmmm... wieder was dazugelernt. Wir haben damals in der Berufsschule Titan in Werkstoffkunde nur so am Rand angerissen. Wird ja beim Auto so gut wie gar nicht verwendet. Zudem is das jetzt auch schon fast 20 Jahre her. O_o


----------



## rossi1002 (26. September 2013)

@joungmerlin

Hatte schon auf dem Marktplatz geguckt, aber nur einen gefunden der den Kühler vor 3 Jahren verkaufen wollte, trotzdem mal ne PN geschickt.
Hab dem in der Bucht auch mal ne Nachricht geschickt.
Und danke für die mühe.

Edit:
Habe den Kühler in der Bucht gekauft, werde dann die Intelversion auf dem Marktplatz verkaufen.
Also wäre mein PRoblem gelöst.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2013)

Dann kann es ja bald weiter gehen  
Bei mir scheitert es gerade an einem verlegten inbus-schlüssel


----------



## rossi1002 (26. September 2013)

Naja ich muss noch bei aquatuning bestellen, aber ich hoffe das ich das diese woche noch machen kann.

Das ist bitter wenns an sowas scheitert aber das kennt man ja.


----------



## Joselman (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohhja ich hab mein GMR Durchflusssensor nicht einbauen können. Keine Dichtung bestellt und Teflonband alleine war irgendwie nicht gut.  gescheitert wegen 2x 0,49€


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2013)

Ich kann ohne den inbus meinen radi nicht befestigen...


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du vllt Uhrmacher Werkzeug oder ein kleinen schlitz schraubenzieher ? ggf kannst die schrauben so fest ziehn das der Radi vorübergehend dran bleibt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab den radi nun mit 5 von 12 schrauben "fest."
3 davon wirklich fest, die anderen so fest, wie es ohne den inbus ging. bei dn ersten drei hatte ich den inbus noch. wo auch immer das kleine mistding hin ist....

naja, erstmal wird das so halten müssen. system ist zumindest wieder am laufen. umbau ist gut überstanden  bilder gibts wenn ich den radi richtig befestigt habe. ein-zwei bilder im bilderthread, mehr in meinem tagebuch #2


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht doch 

Das Problem mit dem Verlegen hab ich mir ganz schnell abgewohnt,stell mir immer ne Schüssel beim schrauben dazu


----------



## rossi1002 (26. September 2013)

Ich tippe mal darauf das der Schlüssel irgendwo im case liegt...
Freue mich auf die Bilder


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den inbus wird man ggf.auf den bilder finden 

Bin auch schon auf die Bilder gespannt!


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im case müsste ich den ja gesehen haben. case schwarz, inbus silber. andererseits ist das case inzwischen gedämmt, wird also nicht klappern beim schütteln...


----------



## rossi1002 (26. September 2013)

Bin jetzt von nem schwarzen imbus ausgegangen, vielleicht hast ihn ja mit "eingedämmt". Aber langsam wird's echt OT, hoffe du findest ihn.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der wird schon wieder auftauchen  solange hat das case keine front, ich werde das erst mit korrekt befestigtem radi wieder ganz zumachen 

btw, ich weiss endlich mal, wie warm mein wasser wird  idle bei lüftern auf 5V hab ich 26-27°, wenn ich die lüfter hochdrehe, sinkt die w-temp unter 25°

ich werde gleich mal prime kurztest machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur ein Imbus-Schlüssel dieser Größe im Haushalt? 
Das würd ich nicht aushalten. Solches Standardwerkzeug muss überall und mehrfach griffbreit sein . Wenigstens ein Bitsatz mit allen gängigen Schraubenantrieben in allen üblichen Größen sollten imho immer vorrätig sein (außer vllt. Schlitzschrauben - die braucht kein Mensch).


----------



## zockerlein (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab ne voll ausgerüstete Werkstatt, bei der eine halbe Wand mit Kästchen mit fein sortierten Schrauben in allen Längen, dicken und Gewinden vorhanden sind... dazu Werkzeug bla bla... ich wills nicht missen müssen


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte auch mal mehr... aber schwund ist überall. und für eine werkstatt hab ich in einem hochhaus keinen platz -.-'


----------



## MecTronic (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich weiß gerade nicht weiter.... das Corsair Air 540 sagt mir schon zu, ist aber doch recht teuer. Kennt jemand ein gutes Case, wo ein 240er und ein 280er Radiator platz findet? Bitte mit Fenster und Kabel Management

Ich hoffe jemand kennt was. (PS: Sollte natürlich mehr als nur 5€ günstiger sein als das Air 540)

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie hoch ist eigendlich für gewöhnlich der temperaturunterschied zwischen wassertemp und cpu-temp ? hab im spielebetrieb maximal 30° wassertemp, gekühlt wird nur die cpu.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ja selber noch keine WaKü, bin ja noch am Sparen. Aber bei 30° Wassertemp würde ich bei deiner CPU und ohne OC auf 45° tippen, mit OC auf 50°.


----------



## Kurry (27. September 2013)

MecTronic schrieb:


> Also ich weiß gerade nicht weiter.... das Corsair Air 540 sagt mir schon zu, ist aber doch recht teuer. Kennt jemand ein gutes Case, wo ein 240er und ein 280er Radiator platz findet? Bitte mit Fenster und Kabel Management
> 
> Ich hoffe jemand kennt was. (PS: Sollte natürlich mehr als nur 5€ günstiger sein als das Air 540)
> 
> MfG



Schau dir mal die Cases von Fractal Design an


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, ich hab mal noch ne Frage. Ich werden mir wohl dann jetzt irgendwann mal einen 900D holen, danach die WaKü. Kühlen werden ich CPU + GPU, GPU aber später. Kühler ist bei der CPU wohl ein Raystorm, GPU natürlich noch keine Ahnung. Dazu nehme ich zwei 480er 45mm Alphacool-Radis (der Zweite, wenn die GPU unter Wasser gesetzt wird). AGB ist ein Aqualis XT mit 880 ml. Als Pumpe nehme ich dann zu 99% eine Aquastream, die ich auf ungefähr 70-80% drosseln wollte. Dafür sollte die Pumpe ja locker ausreichen. Aber was, wenn ich irgendwann mal noch ein paar Radis dahin stopfe, wo noch Platz ist? Ins 900D passen dann immerhin noch zwei 240er und ein 140er. Wird der Wasserwiderstand da zu groß? Wird dann ne zweite Aquastream nötig sein oder klappt das?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. September 2013)

Also ich gab das 900D. Hab momentan 2 420 45mm drin.
Würde auch zu dieser größe greifen, da mehr fläche da ist.
Bei der Dick würd ich achten, da ich mir den Platz für einen weiteren Radi in der vornt verbaut habe.
Wenn du für unten ein 30mm dicken nimmst und für vorne auch passt es grad so. Glaub max 5-10mm luft.

Hab bei mir ne laing ddc 1t plus auf 80% laufen, für 2 radis 1 kyros und 1 watercool gpu kühler für die gtx 770.
Und bin bei 65L/H.


----------



## Affliction (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schomal einer diesen Radi (240er Monsta) in gebrauch gehabt? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240mm 35315

Mit wieviel Watt Abwärme kann man bei dem rechnen, im gegensatz zu nem normalen 240er?

Lg


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man entsprechend schnell drehende (und somit laute) lüfter draufschraubt, dürfte der etwas besser sein, als ein 45mm dicker 240er. vielleicht 5° unterschied unter last? vielleicht mehr? ist nur geschätzt, aber die mehrleistung bei einem MONSTA wird mit mehr lärm erkauft, somit nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Dedication (27. September 2013)

Ich hab den nexXxos 240 mit 6 cm dicke mit 2 eloop b12-2 laufen und erreiche mit dem Teil im Zusammenspiel mit nem 360er Slim fast 10 grad niedrigere Temperaturen als Solo mit dem 360er. 

Hab nen i7 930 und ne 780 im Loop.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. September 2013)

Wenn ich mal günstig an einen 360er monsta rankomme, werd ich mal einen Vergleich machen. Habe jetzt zwei 360er in 45mm dicke eingebaut, in der front hätte ich jedoch platz für den monsta.


----------



## Affliction (27. September 2013)

Na wenn man sagt das ein 120er ca 100W bewältigt dann würde mich interssieren was ein monsta schafft. I hab 2 gtx670 und ein i7 2600k. Macht ca 450W. 200W bekomm i im deckel weg.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (27. September 2013)

Ich hab mal ne frage.

Kann man in die Aquasuite 2013 die CPU temp bzw. GPU temp anzeigen lassen?

Es gibt in den Einstellungen die möglichkeit, einen Softwaresenor hinzu zufügen. Nur funktioniert dies nicht bei mir. Kann keine Senoren hinzufügen


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 120er schafft weit mehr als 100W.
Mit 100W sollte man rechnen, wenn es noch einigermaßen leise bleiben soll.

Ein dickerer Radi schafft natülich auch mehr als ein dünner. Allerdings nur bei hohen Drehzahlen und damit hoher Lautstärke. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist man mit einem Slim Radi besser dran.
Mit einem 80mm dicken 120er bestückt mit einem 3000rpm+ Lüfter kannst du bestimmt 300-400 Watt wegschaffen. Bei ohrenbetäubender Lautstärke. Aber auch ein 120er Slim Radi schafft weit mehr als 100W.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in push-pull könnte ein monsta etwas genügsamer sein, was die drehzahlen angeht. werde ich auch dann mal testen, wenn ich die möglichkeit dazu habe.


----------



## rossi1002 (27. September 2013)

Aber ein Monsta in push/pull wäre mal eben 11cm dick,
aber wenn der platz vorhanden ist wäre das natürlich eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## sven842 (28. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[QUOTE john201050] * AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread 				*

Ein 120er schafft weit mehr als 100W.
Mit 100W sollte man rechnen, wenn es noch einigermaßen leise bleiben soll.

Ein dickerer Radi schafft natülich auch mehr als ein dünner. Allerdings  nur bei hohen Drehzahlen und damit hoher Lautstärke. Bei niedrigen  Drehzahlen ist man mit einem Slim Radi besser dran.
Mit einem 80mm dicken 120er bestückt mit einem 3000rpm+ Lüfter kannst du  bestimmt 300-400 Watt wegschaffen. Bei ohrenbetäubender Lautstärke.  Aber auch ein 120er Slim Radi schafft weit mehr als 100W.​ 

[/QUOTE]

Hmm ich hatte mal 4800 upm Lüfter von CM, was die wohl geschaft hätten
Ne aber mal Spass bei Seite, 2000 upm sollten dicke reichen z.b. die CM Sickle Flow oder denkst du nicht?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Aber ein Monsta in push/pull wäre mal eben 11cm dick,
> aber wenn der platz vorhanden ist wäre das natürlich eine Möglichkeit.


 
13cm, nicht 11  2,5+2,5+8


----------



## santos (28. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Walzerdeluxe
ja kann man!Das ist ein bisschen Fummelei aber geht, dazu brauchst Du den HWM oder Aida original. Dann gehste nach AC und schaust mal, wie Du einstellen kannst. Dort ist es genaustens beschrieben.


----------



## Kurry (28. September 2013)

Ich hab letztens erst von nem User gelesen, dass er ein (ich glaub "normales") System mit einem 120er Monsta kühlt. Hätte 2x 3000RPM drauf und iwas mit 30Grad Wassertemp.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wuha ich hab meinen inbus wiedergefunden  er ist in den umschlag mit meinem sleeving-zeugs gefallen 

edit: ich konnte endlich die wakü zuende zusammensetzen


----------



## Joselman (28. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, neues Netzteil bestellt. 760 Watt Seasonic Platinum Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware,

Meins fiept unter last jetzt ganz leise.  War aber eh geplant. Diese bunten Kabel haben mich eh gestört!

Edit: Der Besitz eines 2ten Netzeils sollte doch einige Vorteile bringen beim befüllen.


----------



## Uter (29. September 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir sind hier im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread. Die letzten beiden Beiträge haben nichts mit Waküs zu tun. 

Zur Radiatorendicke und abführbaren Leistung:
Mit schnellen Lüftern kann man auch mit sehr kleinen Radiatoren sehr viel Wärme abführen. Warum dann aber eine Wakü?
Die 100W sind imo ein grober Richtwert für für die sinnvolle Radiatorgröße. Weniger ist besser. Ich würde nicht über 75W gehen wollen, besser <70W. So kann man mit relativ hohen aber akzeptablen Wassertemperaturen ein sehr sehr leises System erreichen (Drehzahlen <500rpm).


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (29. September 2013)

@Santos
Danke habs hinbekommen ist wirklich ne kleine fummelei


----------



## Reytiros (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin gerade am überlegen, eine wakü aufzubauen, die wie folgt aussehen soll:
hardware&pumpe(aquastream xt ultra) soll in ein corsair carbide 540 air gehäuse und der radiator soll extern unterm tisch stehen.
pc auf dem tisch, radiator (mora 3 pro 9x140) unter dem tisch. (der tisch ist ca 80cm hoch).
sollte die pumpe doch schaffen oder?
achja so ein 9x140 radiator sollte eigentlich 2x gtx 780 + i7 3960x locker kühlen können oder?

(ursprünglich hatte ich das phanteks enthoo als gehäuse geplant, aber leider ist der release von anfang september auf ende januar verschoben worden :/)


----------



## rossi1002 (2. Oktober 2013)

Reytiros schrieb:


> ich bin gerade am überlegen, eine wakü aufzubauen, die wie folgt aussehen soll:
> hardware&pumpe(aquastream xt ultra) soll in ein corsair carbide 540 air gehäuse und der radiator soll extern unterm tisch stehen.
> pc auf dem tisch, radiator (mora 3 pro 9x140) unter dem tisch. (der tisch ist ca 80cm hoch).
> sollte die pumpe doch schaffen oder?
> ...



Also der Mora sollte das locker schaffen, laut überschlagsrechnung mind. 675 watt (9x75watt), die pumpe dürfte das auch gut schaffen, ist nur die Frage ob es die Ultra version seien muss, die normal aquastream xt hat die gleiche leistung, mit der ultra hast du nur nen paar mehr steuerungs möglichkeiten.
Für die 9 lüfter aufm Mora würde ich dir noch ne Lüftersteuerung empfehlen, wenn du eine aquero nimmst kannst du auch die aquatream dadrüber steuern.
Und denk dran den mora mit Schnellkupplungen  in den kreislauf einzubinden.
Die aquatream kannst du auf nen shoggy in das rechte teil (also da wo netzteil usw. sind) des gehäuses packen, dann hört man davon auch nichts.
Achso und das Gehäuse ist überingens  (habs selber, wenn du fragen zum gehäuse hast einfach ne PN oder in meinem tagebuch oder hier).


----------



## alm0st (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Endlich habe ich alle Teile für meine WaKü, nachdem ich fast 1½ Wochen auf die Lieferung für einen letzten nötigen Adapter warten musste  
Bin ja mal gespannt wie der Magiccol 540iger Radi in meinem Raven 2 so kühlt. War jeden Falls ne sch*** Arbeit a) das Case zurecht zu dremeln  und b) die original Silverstone Staubschutzkasetten mit dem Radi passend zu machen und dann noch einzubauen.


----------



## Joselman (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ alm0st
Bilder? 


Ich werde jetzt auf rot/schwarz umbauen. Kabel sleeven und Schläuche tauschen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - UV Rot Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - UV Rot 59296 Dazu ggf. noch schwarze Smartcoils.

Die Lüfter wären auch noch ne Überlegung. Die hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) 78373 würden ja super passen. Könnte man bei den weißen NB eloop sonst vieleicht die Rotorblätter lackieren? Sowas schonmal jemand gemacht? ich befürchte das ich dann ne unwucht drin hätte. Dann wären 3 Lüfter hin.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weiss nicht, ob man bei den eloops den rotor vom aus dem rahmen nehmen kann, ohne was kaputtzumachen. dann könnte man einfach die phobya eloops und die nb eloops in der geschwindigkeit, die man haben möchte, kaufen. zahlt man allerdings doppelt. die hinterher nichtmehr benötigten kann man ja dann anderweitig weiterverkaufen


----------



## Reytiros (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@rossi1002
danke für die info! dachte die ultra version, wäre stärker oder so^^ (-> ULTRA)
dann steht wohl der wakü nichts mehr im weg


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. Oktober 2013)

@Reytiros:

Es gibt in der Produktbeschreibung von AquaTuning eine Tabelle mit den jeweiligen Features der verschiedenen Varianten der Aquastrem XT.
Alternativ kannst du das auch direkt bei AquaComputer nachschauen.


----------



## Joselman (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schätze da nehm ich lieber die Phobya und verkauf die anderen.

Schwarze Smartcoils für 13er Schlauch habe ich nur bei ebay gefunden. Somit warte ich jetzt auf 4 Lieferungen.


----------



## alm0st (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Joselman

Bilder gibts am Freitag, komm vorher leider nicht zum zusammen bauen


----------



## rossi1002 (2. Oktober 2013)

So ich hab da mal ne Frage,
lohnt sich ein Chipsatz Kühler, bzw hat bringt es Vorteile beim OC oder Temperatur technisch?
Wäre für ein 990fx chipsatz auf einem asrock 990fx professionel fatyl1ty

Ich danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperaturtechnisch bringt es bestimmt einiges.
Nur merkst du davon im Betrieb etwas?

Beim OC macht es eigentlich nix aus. Ich hab auch nur einen Kühler auf der NB, weil ich mich an den Lamellen des Originalkühlers verbrennen konnte und der Kühler sowieso noch übrig war.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Oktober 2013)

Notwendig wird es wohl erst, wenn man keinen luftstrom mehr im case hat. Die temps können sich anscheinend sogar "verschlechtern," wenn man die 2 Grad erwähnenswert findet.
Hab zumindest ein paar wenige berichte dieser Art gelesen.


----------



## rossi1002 (3. Oktober 2013)

Ok, die antworten sind jetzt schon ein bischen gegensätzlich, aber darin einig das man es nicht braucht.
Werde mal gucken wie heiß bei mir das Chipsetwird und dann vielleicht noch nachrüsten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rossi1002 schrieb:


> So ich hab da mal ne Frage,
> lohnt sich ein Chipsatz Kühler, bzw hat bringt es Vorteile beim OC oder Temperatur technisch?
> Wäre für ein 990fx chipsatz auf einem asrock 990fx professionel fatyl1ty
> 
> Ich danke schonmal im Voraus


 
Der 990FX kann etwas mehr Wärme entwickeln, vor allen Dingen wenn man auch den HT hochtaktet. Wie weit der Luftkühler reicht, können dir vermutlich OCler besser sagen und hängt auch immer vom Luftstrom im Gehäuse ab. Mangelnden Kühlaufwand würde ich Asrock jedenfalls nicht vorwerfen. Wenn du stärker übertakten willst ist aber, gerade bei aktuellen FX, eine Spannungswandlerkühlung ggf. sowieso zu empfehlen und da der Northbridgekühler via Heatpipe daran gebunden ist, musst du dann zwangsläufig beide tauschen.


----------



## rossi1002 (3. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem Board ist das chipset nicht mit einer Heatpipe angebunde.
Hab aktull nen phenom II x6 1055t, hoffe mal da muss ich nicht schon die spawas kühlen.
Airflow sollte es genug geben.

Also ich schlussfolgere mal daraus, dass es durchaus Vorteile hat das chipset mit in die Wakü einzubinden, gerade bei OC.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte der Phenom x6 nicht die Spawas belasten? Gerade bei OC sind höchstens die FX 8XXX schlimmer. Der Unterschied ist aber auch zu denen nicht groß.
Von Multi-OC merkt die NB zum Beispiel garnichts. Die Spawas müssen dagegen mit jeder Takt und/oder Spannungserhöhung leiden.


----------



## rossi1002 (3. Oktober 2013)

Also dann direkt das ganze Mainboard unter Wasser setzten, sprich zwei Kühler für die Spawas und einen fürs chipset.
Hatte aber auch vor die NB zu OCen, und dann profietiert die ja auch von besserer Kühlung.
Und bei meiner aktuellen CPU kann ich nur über den BCL takten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so empfindlich sind die Spawas nicht.

Ich hab nur 4+1 Phasen und da sind (normalerweise) nicht mal passive Kühler drauf. Trotzdem konnte ich damit einen Phenom II X4 @1,6V versorgen ohne das da was abgeraucht ist. 

Afaik hieß es irgendwo auch mal von Gigabyte, dass die Kühler auf den Spawas unnötig sind und nur verbaut werden, weil es die Leute dann lieber kaufen.
Um welches Board und in welchem Zusammenhang das gesagt wurde, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


NB OC:
Du meist bestimmt die CPU-NB. Diese zu übertakten bringt bei AMD einiges, die kassische NB auf dem Board dagegen kann man beim OC vernachlässigen.
Die CPU-NB ist wie der Name schon sagt in der CPU. Extra Kühlung also ebenfalls unnötig.

Wenn du willst kannst du natürlich trotzdem überall Wakü Blöcke verbauen. Negativ wirkt es sich eher nicht aus. Außerdem sieht es gut aus. 
Ich würds aber erstmal so probieren, falls wirklich was zu heiß wird kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten. Aber ich bin auch armer Schüler und muss sparen.


----------



## rossi1002 (3. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Also so empfindlich sind die Spawas nicht.
> 
> Ich hab nur 4+1 Phasen und da sind (normalerweise) nicht mal passive Kühler drauf. Trotzdem konnte ich damit einen Phenom II X4 @1,6V versorgen ohne das da was abgeraucht ist.
> 
> ...



Gut dann lass ich erstmal MB Wasserkühler weg.
Mit dem NB OC kann ich mich gerade vertuen.
Und das mit dem klammen Schüler kenn ich sehr gut, wenns dann wirklich ungewöhnlich heiß wird kommt dann noch ne MB wakü.


*Edit:*
Habe nochmal gerade nachgeguckt und der Chipsatz hat eine TDP von 19,6 watt.
Also wird er schon eher wärmer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Board ist das chipset nicht mit einer Heatpipe angebunde.


 
Dann liefert mir Google die falschen Bilder zu der genannten Bezeichnung 




john201050 schrieb:


> Afaik hieß es irgendwo auch mal von Gigabyte, dass die Kühler auf den Spawas unnötig sind und nur verbaut werden, weil es die Leute dann lieber kaufen.
> Um welches Board und in welchem Zusammenhang das gesagt wurde, weiß ich allerdings nicht.



EP35-UD3p vs. -UD4, also Boards die seinerzeit maximal mit einem C2Q 6000 fertig werden mussten. Aktuelle AM3+ CPUs können unter OC-Bedingungen schon etwas mehr Strom ziehen, zudem sind mit sinkenden Kernspannungen die Stromstärken pro TDP gestiegen. Bei gängigen So1155 Boards spielt das natürlich beides keine Rolle, weil es da keine 130 geschweige 220 W TDPs CPUs für gibt und man Luft nach oben hat. Aber wenn man AM3+ ans Limit treibt könnte man durchaus in Bereiche kommen, in denen eine gewissen Form von Kühlung sinnvoll ist. Ausgehend von Gigabytes damaligen Statement reicht dann zwar auch ein ordentlicher Luftkühler (den immer weniger Boardhersteller verbauen...) und ein leichter Luftzug, aber ganz ohne würde ich zumindest nicht pauschal empfehlen.


----------



## rossi1002 (3. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann liefert mir Google die falschen Bilder zu der genannten Bezeichnung



Kannst ja auch direkt auf der Asrock Seite gucken.
Die beiden Spawa kühler hingegen sind mit ner heatpipe verbunden
Aber ich glaube bei AM3/+ ergeben ja auch Kühler für die Spawas Sinn.
Und laut Wiki hat der Chipsatz ne TDP von 19,6 Watt, also denk ich mal das auch hier ne Wakü Sinn ergibt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das untere ist kein spawa  das ist die northbridge. oder zumindest sollte sie das sein. und unter dem kühler hinter den pci-e slots ist die southbridge

http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Angle/Fatal1ty 990FX Professional(m).jpg

hab gerade kein amd-board im kopf, wo die spawas nicht an der seite sind. wenn noch zusätzliche dabei sein sollten, sitzen die wohl eher über dem sockel, wie bei den intel-boards


----------



## rossi1002 (3. Oktober 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das untere ist kein spawa  das ist die northbridge. oder zumindest sollte sie das sein. und unter dem kühler hinter den pci-e slots ist die southbridge
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Angle/Fatal1ty%20990FX%20Professional%28m%29.jpg
> 
> hab gerade kein amd-board im kopf, wo die spawas nicht an der seite sind. wenn noch zusätzliche dabei sein sollten, sitzen die wohl eher über dem sockel, wie bei den intel-boards



Dann hatte rujven-macarn doch recht, wieder was dazu gelernt.
Also am besten die NB und Spawas unter Wasser setzen und die SB passiv lassen.
Kann denn jemand Wasserkühler hierfür empfehlen? Also für Spawas und NB.


----------



## Dedication (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich würde gerne eine D5 mit dem bitspower mod kit versehen und sie unter einem aqualis montieren.

muss irgendwas beachten? kann ich überhaupt den d5 adapter von AC nutzen oder brauche ich einen speziellen?

oder würdet ihr mir generell raten alles von bitspower zu beziehen? also modkit adapter und agb?


----------



## RazOr #2Low (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube du kannst das Modkit garnicht benutzen wenn du die D5 drunterschraubst. Ich habe selber ne D5 und den Aqualis druff. Die Hülle vom Modkit wird ja angeschraubt, also quasi an den Standarddeckel. Bei dem Aqualis aufsatz für die D5 wird aber der Standarddeckel abgenommen und nur die Pumpeneinheit direkt druntergeschraubt


----------



## Dedication (5. Oktober 2013)

So hatte ich das auch gesehen. Schade das es nicht geht. 

Für die AC Kombi brauch ich ja sonst nur Röhre Adapter u Pumpe richtig?


----------



## RazOr #2Low (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur zur Sicherheit : Das was ich beschrieben habe* kann* so sein. Ich gehe halt davon aus da dies einfach logisch ist nachdem man das mal zusammengebaut hat. Vllt geht es ja dennoch. Aber denke nicht. 

Für die AC Kombi brauchst du 

DEN : KLICK 
und den : KLICK 
und den : KLICK  würde ich noch empfehlen, denn die mitgeliferten entkopplergummis tun sich sehr schwer mit dem hohen gewicht des befüllten AGBs samt Pumpe. Damit kannst du ihn gut stabilisieren da er sonst soweit neigt das die Pumpe unten an dem Metall wo du es montierst andockt


----------



## Dedication (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tip mit der extra Halterung, die hätte ich fast vergessen.
Da ich eine 800 ml röhre einbauen will ist die wohl nicht ganz unpraktisch 

wie ist die pumpe denn so vom geräuschpegel? bisher kenne ich nur die aquastream


----------



## RazOr #2Low (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe meine per Hand auf Stufe 2,5 gedrosselt. Dann habe ich ~100 L/h und höre sie garnicht.

und noch was : denk dran, dass die Bauhöhe des Aqualis damt D5 ziemlich hoch ist. Ich glaube es sind 27,5 ~ 28 cm, also 280mm. bei dem 800ml Aqualis wirds noch ne ecke mehr


----------



## santos (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gesamt Höhe: 310mm
Teil unten: 43mm
Abstand Halter: 15mm

Das wäre für das 880ml
Das 440ml hat 203mm gesamt


----------



## RazOr #2Low (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du denn da schon die Bauhöhe des D5 Pumpenkorpus mit eingerechnet ? nein oder ?


----------



## Dedication (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab zwar noch kein Lineal ins CM C2 gehalten. Aber 30 cm sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## RazOr #2Low (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay gut. bei mir war es halt ganz schön knapp. vor allem musste ich erst das system befüllen und entlüften bevor ich die ganze Konstruktion dann festschrauben konnte, siehe hier





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedication (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde ja gerne irgendwo n fillport anbringen. Sehr wahrscheinlich lege ich ihn auf der Rückseite raus.

Was ist das hinten an deiner slotblende? Ein temperatursensor?


----------



## Computerjul (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

was haltet ihr von einer Kompaktkühlung wie die Corsair H100i wenn man nur 100 Euro ausgeben möchte. Ich meine der Aufpreis von einem Luftkühler welche viel Platz wegnimmt zu einer solch kleinen Wasserkühlung ist nicht sonderlich hoch.

Wie seht ihr das ?

Lg.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die kompaktkühlungen sind nur dann zu empfehlen, wenn man für die großen tower keinen platz hat. sonst bist du mit einem luftkühler besser dran.


----------



## Computerjul (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe.. naja wie dem auch sei. Ich stelle euch mal folgende Situation dar und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da Auskunft geben.

Habe ein Xigmatek Midgard (siehe Fotos)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen der inneren Decke des Gehäuses und dem Mainboard Anfang oben sind noch ganze 3cm Platz zwischen. Habe ich gemessen. 

Würde gerne wissen ob es mir möglich ist den H100i oben an meinem Gehäuse des Xigmatek zu installieren. Denke mal die etwas größeren Löcher im Gitter dort oben sind für die Befestigung oder wie funktioniert das ? Wobei wenn ich genau spielt der Abstand zwischen Gehäusedecke und Mainboard Anfang oben garkeine Rolle oder ? 

Lg.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du nur 30mm platz hast, wird es schwierig. reinpassen könnte die h100i schon, aber warscheinlich musst du nochmal löcher bohren. dann kannst du den radiator auch ein stück vom mainboard weggerückt befestigen.

der radi der h100i ist 27mm dick, wenn ich das gerade richtig im kopf habe.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte gut sein, das der Radi der H100 noch gerade so zwischen Mobo und Deckel passt, aber ohne Bastelei hast du dann nirgends Platz für die Lüfter.

Hab auch ein Midgard und in den Spalt zwischen dem feinen Gitter ganz oben und dem richtigen Deckel hab ich weder einen 30mm Slim Radi noch normale Lüfter bekommen.
Wenn müsstest du schon diese extra dünnen Lüfter von Scythe nehmen. (Afaik nur 10mm hoch) Aber die sind für Radis vermutlich nicht optimal geeignet.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dedication schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne irgendwo n fillport anbringen. Sehr wahrscheinlich lege ich ihn auf der Rückseite raus.
> 
> Was ist das hinten an deiner slotblende? Ein temperatursensor?


 
nein das ist das 3 Pin Lüfterkabel vom MoRa3


----------



## Computerjul (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^
^

Verstehe.. selber basteln bzw. bohren werden ich nicht. Dann werd ich es wohl bei einem Silver Arrow oder Macho belassen. Die dürften noch ganz knapp in mein Gehäuse passen was die seitliche Tür angeht oder wäre ein H80i noch eine Wahl ? Eigentlich dürfte das genauso problematisch werden. Ist halt nur 1x Radiator, ändert aber nichts an der Breite oder seh ich das falsch ?

Den Silver Arrow (nicht SB-E) bekomme ich kaum noch irgendwo richtig ? Der Macho ist schienbar 2mm höher aber ich hab das Gefühl es passt knapp zu meinem Gehäuse das ich drei Beiträge weiter oben erwähnt hatte. 

Was meint ihr ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gehäuse und den Kühlern ? 

Lg.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Oktober 2013)

Miss einfach mal den Platz aus. Von der oberfläche der cpu bis zur Seitenwand. Dann weisst du, wie gross ein kühler sein kann.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau.
Und wenn du den Silver Arrow nirgends mehr bekommst, es gibt noch andere, ebenfalls sehr gute Doppeltower Kühler. z.B. den Alpenföhn K2.


----------



## Computerjul (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leistungsunterschiede zwischen Macho und dem K2 groß ? 

Dürfte haargenau passen mit dem Macho. Ist es schlimm wenn die sietliche Tür die Köpfe der Pipes also am Kopf des Kühler ein wenig berührt oder sowas ? 16,8cm Platz - 6-7 Millimeter da ich eine Scheibe im Fenster habe die ein wenig nach innen ausgerichtet ist bleiben ein wenig über 16cm. 

Ich werd mir den Kühler bestellen.. wenn es doch nicht wird es an dem nach innen ausgerichteten Fenster in der Tür liegen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Seitentür neu ohne Fenster zu kaufen ?
*
Hab noch eine Frage bezüglich meiner Soundkarte. Unzwar wenn ich den Macho einbauen werde wird die Soundkarte keinen Platz mehr haben da zwischen ihr und dem Mugen nur 3mm Platz waren.  Kann man eine Soundkarte sosnt noch wo anschließen. Die zwei üblichen kleinen Slots für Soundkarten fallen weg. Einmal durch den Kühler und einmal durch die Grafikkarte.*

Lg.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Midgard gibt's auf jeden Fall auch ohne Fenster in der Seitenwand.
Ob man die Türe auch einzeln kaufen kann: 

PS: Eigentlich sind wir hier schon wieder meilenweit vom Thema Wakü entfernt...


----------



## Computerjul (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade gesehen das der Noctua D14 die bessere Alternative zum K2 oder Macho ist. Sehe ich nicht nur anhand der Bewertungen sondern es scheint auch so zu sein das die Qualität, der Support und vorallem die Lüfter beim Nocuta D14 groß punkten. 

Hab n 1156 Sockel.. irgendwelche bekannten Probleme im Zusammenhang mit dem Sockel un dem Kühler ? Mir sind jedenfalls keins bekannt.

Wie seht ihr das ? Und wie sieht das aus mit der Frage zu meiner Soundkarte. Die beiden einzigen PCI-E Anschlüssen für meine Soundkarte werden wohl verdeckt sein. Kann man eine Soundkarte mit dem kleinen PCI-E Anschluss noch woanders anschließen an die kleinen Anschlüsse ? Hab ein GA-P55-USB

PS: @john291050 dann sollte wir das Thema schnell mit positiven Result abschließen


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo kauft ihr eigentlich euer Werkzeug wenn ihr es Online kauft? Hab letztens mal Reichelt und Conrad durchstöbert, aber die haben ja eher ne recht begrenzte und teure Auswahl.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (7. Oktober 2013)

Aquatuning, Highflow.nl,  Performance pcs.com usw


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr eigentlich euer Werkzeug wenn ihr es Online kauft? Hab letztens mal Reichelt und Conrad durchstöbert, aber die haben ja eher ne recht begrenzte und teure Auswahl.


 
Ich wüsste keinen Online-Laden, bei dem das anders wäre. Werkzeug kauft man besser vor Ort. Für PC-Bastelverhältnisse reicht typischerweise jeder Baumarkt. (nur für nen G1/4" Gewindeschneider musste ich in nen Werkzeugladen - aber selbst da zahlt man nicht mehr, als Online+Versand, wenn man nicht gleich höchste Qualität verlangt)


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab schon ein paar Sachen bei Amazon bekommen die der lokale Obi nicht hatte.


----------



## alm0st (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleinteile lohnen sich im Netz nicht, außer du brauchst was sehr spezielles. Mein Dremel Zubehör war im Hagebau sogar günstiger als im Netz (ohne Versand wohl gemerkt). Bohrersets sind das gleiche, zumal der Baumarkt da häufig eine viel größere Auswahl hat (meine Erfahrung). Nur wenn es um wirklcih hochwertige Maschinen geht, würd ich direkt in's Netz schauen (z.B. eBay). Da ist der Preisdruck einfach höher und man kann schon mal ein Schnäppchen im Gegensatz zum Ladenpreis machen.

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema PC aber ich musste vor 6 Monaten dringend ne neue Autobatterie kaufen (China Qualität vom Vorbesitzer hat keine 2 Monate gehalten) -> größte Batterie beim Obi für 180 € kaufen müssen, im Netz hätte das Teil grade mal 110 € inkl. gekostet


----------



## epitr (8. Oktober 2013)

Habe aktuell ein "Problem" mit meiner Wakü.
Habe 11/8 Schläuche verbaut, die jetzt an mehreren Stellen einen Knick haben bzw. verengt sind. 
Würdet ihr dickere Schläuche empfehlen, wenn ja welche?


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 soll noch knickstabiler sein.

Deine jetzigen Schläuche mal in heiß Wasser erwärmt, gebogen und dann abkühlen lassen?
Evtl noch die eine oder andere 90 Grad oder 45 Grad Anschraubtülle kaufen.
Außerdem gibts bei der Knickstabilität natürlich auch Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde winkelanschlüsse verwenden, um damit knicke möglichst vorzubeugen.


----------



## epitr (8. Oktober 2013)

Ein Schlauch geht nach draußen und dort ist auch der Knick bzw. die Verengung. Vielleicht ist der Schlauch einfach schlecht. 
Gibt es denn auch ein hochwertiges 11/8 Kabel? Würde mir dann ja die Anschlüsse sparen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst ja mal ein paar Fotos machen, damit man sieht, womit man es zu tun hat.

Ohne den Radius zu kennen kann man ja schlecht beurteilen ob es normal ist, dass ein 11/8er Schlauch schon knickt und ob ein 16/10er überhaupt helfen würde.


Vllt. hat dir dann auch jemand einen Tipp, wie du die Verschlauchung ändern könntest um dieses Problem zu umgehen.


----------



## Dedication (8. Oktober 2013)

Der biegeradius ist bei dicken Schläuchen wesentlich größer. 

Bevor du jetzt den kompletten Schlauch inkl aller Anschlüsse wechselst würde ich eher für 4 Euro n schönen Winkel kaufen.

Alternativ ginge auch ein Schott an der gehäusewand inkl Winkel. Sieht mitunter besser aus. 

Zum schlauchknickproblem bei 11/8 kann ich nur sagen, das man sich die Flexibilität eben mit knickrisiko erkauft. 
Manche Radien gehen, aber dort wo man es nicht sieht nutze ich auch Winkel.


----------



## epitr (8. Oktober 2013)

Habe die Wakü leider schon auseinander gebaut. Auf dem Foto sieht man jetzt keine Verengung. Der Schlauch war nur noch halb so dick.


----------



## Dedication (8. Oktober 2013)

Da hinten kannst du ruhig n 90er reinmachen. 

Oder nen t-Stück mit ablasshahn. Jenachdem wie tief das da ist. Ist doch CPU only oder?


----------



## epitr (8. Oktober 2013)

Nope, die Grafikkarte ist auch im Kreislauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



epitr schrieb:


> Habe die Wakü leider schon auseinander gebaut. Auf dem Foto sieht man jetzt keine Verengung. Der Schlauch war nur noch halb so dick.


 
Da war der Schlauch dann vermutlich schlicht zu eng geführt. Ab einem gewissen Punkt würde das Problem auch mit 10/16 auftreten. Ich persönlich würde auf Knickschutzfedern setzen.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (9. Oktober 2013)

Am ordentlichsten wären wohl 2 g1/4 schotts und dann außen mit 90 oder 45 Grad Winkeln runter.  Würde ich so machen und die doofen Gummi Durchführungen außer acht lassen. Dann kannst auch unten raus aus dem case und nicht an einer ungünstigen stelle wie dort wo die Gummi Teile sind


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3M reichen vollkommen für dein Mini Case

Die brauch ich nicht mal in mein Case und des ist im gegensatz zu dein ein Monster


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab schätzungsweise einen meter verbraucht. eher weniger.


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Sys. ist erstmal bis zum 16.10 ausser betrieb.Bin gespannt wieviel es diesmal wird zZ.waren es schon gute 2M

So hab auch gleich eine frage und zwar.: 

Würde was bringen wenn ich die Radi´s Folgendermaßen zusammen schraub 

Lüfter-Radi-Lüfter-Radi-Lüfter ? 

Logischwerweise würden den alle Lüfter rauspusten ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gab mal irgendwo ein test von sandwich-montage. wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatten die lüfter-radi-lüfter-radi-lüfter kombinationen schlechtere ergebnisse, als nur einer dieser radis.


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke,den lassen wir es lieber


----------



## rossi1002 (9. Oktober 2013)

Habe mal eine Frage dazu wie man alte WLP von nem CPU Wassekühler abbekommt.
Mit Spiritus und Tüchern geht da nichts mehr ab.


----------



## godfather22 (9. Oktober 2013)

rossi1002 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage dazu wie man alte WLP von nem CPU Wassekühler abbekommt. Mit Spiritus und Tüchern geht da nichts mehr ab.



Du könntest dir in der Apotheke 99% Isopropanol kaufen. Spiritus sollte zwar die gleiche Wirkung haben, aber wer weiß inwiefern das gepanscht ist


----------



## rossi1002 (9. Oktober 2013)

Naja 94% vergähltes Ethanol.

Aber die alte WLP ist schon sozusagen ausgehärtet, merkt man auch richtig wenn man da mit dem Fingernagel drüber geht.
Vielleicht polieren? Kann man dies mit normaler Politur machen?


----------



## Jens7385 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich entferne die Reste immer mit Feuerzeugbenzin.


----------



## eRaTitan (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend 

Kann ich den Radi auch für Lüfter benutzen die  mit 1.300 U/min drehen, benutzt werden die hier,Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-2 - 120mm und ggf der Radi   Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 480mm Radiatoren » EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 480
Weil in der Beschreibung steht das der Radiator für Langsam drehende Lüfter gedacht ist, frag nur zur Sicherheit 

MfG

D555


----------



## Dedication (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich nutze die gleichen Lüfter an einem 6 cm radi und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Der Push betrieb ist bei den eloops zu empfehlen. 
Ansonsten kannst du die b12-2 ja auch Drosseln. Da hast mehr Spielraum als mit den b12-1


----------



## eRaTitan (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dedication schrieb:


> Ich nutze die gleichen Lüfter an einem 6 cm radi und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Der Push betrieb ist bei den eloops zu empfehlen.
> Ansonsten kannst du die b12-2 ja auch Drosseln. Da hast mehr Spielraum als mit den b12-1


 
Hab nur keine Steuerung 
Und wenn dann will ich nur die von Aquacomputer


----------



## RazOr #2Low (10. Oktober 2013)

Gönn dir ein Aquaero, wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Dedication (10. Oktober 2013)

RazOr #2Low schrieb:


> Gönn dir ein Aquaero, wirst es nicht bereuen



Oh ich hab damals auch gedacht ich brauch das nicht und hab's dann einfach intuitiv ala spontankauf noch mit auf die Bestellung gepackt. 
Das Teil ist cool wie RazOr sagt. 
Man braucht aber schon n bissl Expertise bis der Krempel so eingestellt ist wie Mans haben will. 
Naja und dann ist's wirklich genial.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (10. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch mit allem so, man muss sich etwas mit beschäftigen um wirklich alles raus zu holen. Die Möglichkeiten des Teils sind Wahnsinn. Allerdings würde ich nun auf das 6er warten, damit kannse dann direkt pumpen ansteuern weil die mehr Leistung verträgt. Wenn du aber sowas zb Garnicht brauchst und auch kein Display da du eh nur am PC in der Software ausliest Kauf dir nen 5er LT, günstiger und vielseitiger geht's kaum


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Kann ich den Radi auch für Lüfter benutzen die  mit 1.300 U/min drehen


 
Selbstverständlich funktionieren die Lüfter auch mit diesem Radiator. Die Angabe bei Caseking über die Drehzahlen bezieht sich auf die Lamellendichte des Radiators. Der von dir verlinkte EKWB-Radiator hat eine breite Lamellendichte, wo dann auch langsam drehende Lüfter gut Luft durchpusten können.

Wenn dir der Radiator gefällt kauf ihn, auch mit 1.300 Umdrehungen hast du sehr gute und bessere Ergebnisse als z.B. mit 800 Umdrehungen.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich funktionieren die Lüfter auch mit diesem Radiator. Die Angabe bei Caseking über die Drehzahlen bezieht sich auf die Lamellendichte des Radiators. Der von dir verlinkte EKWB-Radiator hat eine breite Lamellendichte, wo dann auch langsam drehende Lüfter gut Luft durchpusten können.
> 
> Wenn dir der Radiator gefällt kauf ihn, auch mit 1.300 Umdrehungen hast du sehr gute und bessere Ergebnisse als z.B. mit 800 Umdrehungen.


 
Okay danke  

Noch eine frage, brauche ich Adapter für die Pumpe: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Alle Pumpen » aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version
Hab einen 16/10 Schlauch 

MfG

D555


----------



## Dedication (11. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt für die aquastream spezialanschlüsse die vorher reingedreht werden müssen. Dann kann man da alle G1/4 Tüllen raufmachen. 

Ich auch dir den link.

Edit. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...t-auf-IG-1-4-Zoll-fuer-Eheim-1046::16983.html


----------



## Joselman (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel 52152 und dann halt deine 16/10 Anschlüsse.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dedication schrieb:


> Es gibt für die aquastream spezialanschlüsse die vorher reingedreht werden müssen. Dann kann man da alle G1/4 Tüllen raufmachen.
> 
> Ich auch dir den link.


 
Also bei jedem Anschluss wo G1/4 drauf steht passt? 



> Ja sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel 52152 und dann halt deine 16/10 Anschlüsse.



Okay, die sehen ja nicht Schlecht aus 
Danke für den Link.
Einmal reicht?


----------



## Joselman (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja einmal das Set reicht. 

Dann passen G1/4 Anschlüsse auf die Pumpe und fertig.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke (:


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wisst ihr schon was zum Layout der Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce 3X? Möchte nen Fullcover Kühler drauftun.


----------



## Jens7385 (13. Oktober 2013)

Der cooling configurator von Ek sollte es wissen.
Stand zumindest in der News so drin.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gigabyte ist dort leider noch nicht gelistet^^


----------



## Joselman (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum soll es eine Windforce werden wenn der Kühler eh gewechselt wird?


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil sie die günstigste von den derzeitig verfügbaren Karten ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die 7970 windforce 3x im referenzdesign war, wird es die 280x auch sein. scheinen ja die selben karten mit neuem bios zu sein.

http://www.ekwb.com/news/402/19/ hier auch die news von ekwb zu den "neuen" karten


----------



## DerpMonstah (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird wohl nix mit der ... Ist schon vergriffen. Langsam fang ich an die Bezahlmethode Vorkasse zu hassen


----------



## Icebreaker87 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann ich eine Notabschaltung realisieren ohne ein Aquero? Da stoplere ich immer wieder über das Aquero was mir aber für das zu teuer ist da ich eigentlich nur die eine Funktion gerne hätte.


----------



## Jens7385 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine bei CoreTemp kannste sowas einstellen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im bios! hat jedes board...


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das nicht eine Auto.funktion im Cpu ?Der dreht doch zwischen 85-90C° ab ( meiner zumindest ) ohne was ein/umzustell´n ?


----------



## zockerlein (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist standartmäßig drin, aber bei 85-90° C bei einer WaKü?
meine steht bei 60° 
wie gesagt, findet man im bios


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meinte standartmäßig,hatte mal verplant die Pumpe anzuschlissen...soll ja mal vorkommen


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab bei meinem board im bios 60° als höchstemperatur eingestellt  so merke ich gleich, ob ich beim übertakten übetrieben habe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine Auto.funktion im Cpu ?Der dreht doch zwischen 85-90C° ab ( meiner zumindest ) ohne was ein/umzustell´n ?


 
Es gibt einen CPU-internen Mechanismus, der bei dTjunc=0 (von Auslesetools meist mit 90-100 °C interpretiert) eine Notabschaltung durchführt, ein Stück davor sollte die CPU selbstständig throtteln. Unabhängig davon bieten die meisten Mainboards eine eigene Abschaltfunktion mit einstellbarer Temperatur. Allerdings funktionieren diese Schaltungen langsamer und nur solange die CPU noch rechnet - bei einem hängenden System sind sie inaktiv.
Für Wakü könnten sie trotzdem zu gebrauchen sein. Wichtig wäre aber, dass die CPU dann auch das temperaturkritischste Bauteil ist - und nicht die GPU, die in vielen Szenarien die höhere Belastung hat.


----------



## Joselman (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich warum meine GPU ca. 20 Grad kälter ist als die CPU. Ist das normal? Beides etwas OC


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2013)

Meines Wissens nach ja. Unter Luft ist das nur deswegen umgekehrt, weil die baumform einer Grafikkarte keine besseren luftkühler zulässt. Wenn man sowas wie den nh-d14 auf einer Grafikkarte befestigt bekommt, sollte die ähnliche temps wie die cpu haben


----------



## Icebreaker87 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja bei meinen P8P67 Board hatte ich so eine Funktion noch nicht gefunden. Muss nochmal alles durch aber ich meine das mein Board das nicht hat. Ja Zieltemp kann ich schon einstellen nur nütz das nichts wenn kein Fan angeschlossen ist.

Ich hatte auch mal zum Test die Pumpe nicht angeschlossen. Die CPU war nach ca. 5s über 75°...
Könnte auch der GPU passieren. Drum wär sone Abschaltung schon sinnvoll wenn der Rechner mal läuft wenn keiner Zuhause ist


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heut den HDD Kühler bekommen Aqua Computer Homepage - aquadrive was komm da bitte für Tüllen dran ??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müssten stink normale G1/4" Anschlüsse deiner Wahl sein (abgebildet sind Plug&Cool in maximal 10 mm, eher 8mm). Wenn du ein älteres Exemplar hast, kommt aber auch G1/8" in Frage.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht aus, als sind das die push-in anschlüsse. also schlauch reinstecken und fertig.


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den wird es wohl 1/8 sein weil das Gewinde im Kühler,hat grad mal ca die Hälfte von 1/4,wenn überhaupt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AC hat nur G1/8" und G1/4" gebaut - wenn 1/4" nicht passt, ist es also eindeutig. Anschlüsse gibts bei einigen gut sortierten Händlern noch, ansonsten auch Adapter auf G1/4".


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Tüllen die abgebildet sind,sind nicht dabei gewesen,es waren 11/? auf 1/8 tüllen dabei hab es vorerst irgendwie geschaft die 10/8 schläuche drüber zu bekommen.
Werd gleich mal  10/8 auf 1/8 bestelln.bevor mir das endgegenkommt 

Danke

Irgendwie find ich bei Ebay nur druckluft 1/4 auf 1/8 kann ich die trotzdem nehmen ?


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 AG mit O-Ring - gerändelt - MSV Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 AG mit O-Ring - gerändelt - MSV 64118


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage an die hardpipe/acrylrohr nutzer: 

sind die push-in anschlüsse für so ein projekt zu empfehlen? oder sollte man lieber sowas wie die bitspower multilink oder ek hd anschlüsse nehmen?

ich selber halt die push ins bei metallrohren für sinnvoller, die multilink adapter/ek hd dagegen besser für acrylrohr. 

ich möchte selber im laufe der nächsten zeit vom schlauch weg, daher die frage


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab seit dem ich den HDD Kühler gestern rein gefrekelt hab ordendliche temp Probleme kann es sein das der Kühler wegen dem 1/8 bremmst 

Der Rest vom Sys. ist 10/8 auf 1/4,der Kühler hat 11/ ? auf 1/8 .Den hab ich mitn hammer halbwegs in den schlauch gekloppt und mit Schlauchschellen befestigt ^^

Die Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 komm erst morgen an


----------



## RazOr #2Low (16. Oktober 2013)

Lässt sich doch relat relativ leicht prüfen, hast du keinen Durchflussmesser? Ich glaube nicht so eine Durchmesserverringerrung so gravierend auf die Temperatur auswirkt. Außer da kommt wirklich nur noch ein tropfen durch


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vielleicht ist auch der kühler verstopft??


----------



## RazOr #2Low (16. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, auch gut möglich.


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ae4 ist nicht eingebaut.Das Wasser läuft das seh ich ja am AGB. Den HDD Kühler hab ich vorm einbau im Mini Sys 2-3 Std gespüllt!

Hab den Übeltäter gefunden obwohl ich den erst nach dem befüllen eigebaut hab es war der obere radi und zak die Temp´s stimmen wieder


----------



## zockerlein (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nach dem Befüllen...? 

was ist der beste Kühler für den 1150er Sockel?


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

In das 900D passen ein 480er, ein 240er und noch ein 240er rein, oder? Bei den Shops steht das nicht und lässt nur durch die Bilder vermuten 

BZW gibt es ein besseres Gehäuse für eine Wakü für SLI? Reichen die Radis im 900D für 1-2 gtx780er und einen 3770k aus? Das Interceptor pro soll ja eher klappriges Plastikgelumpe sein.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (16. Oktober 2013)

Kauf dir ein little devil oder caselabs Gehäuse. Würde nicht soviel Geld für das corsair hinblättern. Ich meine allerdings schon worklogs gesehen zu haben mit 2x360 er oder sogar 2 x 420 im Keller. Da passte dann so gerade noch ne pumpe zwischen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Oktober 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> In das 900D passen ein 480er, ein 240er und noch ein 240er rein, oder? Bei den Shops steht das nicht und lässt nur durch die Bilder vermuten



Ins 900D passen 2x480 oben und unen seite, 1x360 front, wenn der untere seitliche 420x30mm auf einer Seite ist, 1x140, heck, und ein 1x280 nebern netzteil, keiner in der Front
Max. Angabe an größe von radis.
Dicke kann je nach Kontalation farieiren.

Bin momentan bei 2x420 seite und dach


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann sollte das reichen^^
Was meinst du, reichen zwei 480er für SLI und einen i7?

Soweit ich das sehe, passt in das 800D nur ein 360er und ein 240er rein  Das ist sicher zu wenig

@Sternchen: na was sollte reinpassen? Ein 480er und ein 360er oder sowas? Hast schon recht, das 900D ist schon teuer :/


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zockerlein schrieb:


> nach dem Befüllen...?


 
Endschuldige bitte!Ich hab den Radi erst nach dem Befüllen der WaKü im Deckel angeschraubt.Als ich den im Deckel befestigt hab,war wesentlich mehr Wasser drin 

Hab ihm vorhin nochmal runtergeschraubt,gedreht / gewendet und wie man sich versieht war der Agb leer.Jetzt ist er voll und die Temp´s passen wieder.

Hoffe das es so besser verstehst


----------



## zockerlein (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso 
ich dachte, du hättest den mit schnellkupllungen LEER in den Kreislauf gehängt... sorry


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hab ich mir nachdem du mich unauffällig drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast auch gedacht das dass denkstDie andern haben mich wohl verstanden


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei Waküs verstehe ich eh nur *matsscchhhh* und *bluuuubbbberblubbbber*, deswegen kann ich euch so oder so nicht folgen^^
Will mich nur herantasten und mal etwas mitlabbern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2013)

Rechne mit etwa 100w pro 120mm radiatorfläche. So kannst dir ganz einfach ausrechnen, was du für dein.System benötigst. 2 high-range grakas haben zusammen um die 500w, die Intel-cpu's sind unter 100w. Somit hast du mit zwei 480ern auch noch reserve für oc.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Ok, danke...
Dann brauch ich nurnoch geld. Also ein 480er und ein 360er und ich bin auf der sicheren Seite? Oder lieber zwei 480er? Vom Preis ist ja kaum ein großer Unterschied


----------



## Joselman (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Also ein 480er und ein 360er und ich bin auf der sicheren Seite? Oder lieber zwei 480er? Vom Preis ist ja kaum ein großer Unterschied


 
Wenns passt nimm halt 2 480er. Die andere Variante reicht aber auch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2013)

Zuviel Fläche geht nicht  aber meiner Einschätzung nach benötigst du mindestens zwei 360er, um ein leises system zu haben. Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist, reicht auch ein 480er


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Also leise soll es sein, weil SLI bei Luftkühlung auch mit Referenzkarten kagge!

Dann muss ich nur den Lüfter vom OCF ersetzen. Kann man das an ne Wakü drankuppeln?


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehn hab und du auf den MB ein Kühlerwechsel ( bsp.WaKü-Set von Heatkiller ) drauf baun möchtest wird der Lüfter garnicht mehr mit drauf gebaut..

Wart aber lieber noch auf andere Antworden !


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Ok...
Mal durchgerechnet sind das dann 1000€ plus gtx780 (nr2)

Na mal sehen, so viel Geld kann ich selbst nicbt zu Weihnachten aufbringen :shot:


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2013)

Wakü neukauf ist nicht bilig. Hab mittlerweile bestimmt 600 oder sogar mehr für ausgegebe.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich schwanke immernoch zwischen etwas Soundequip und einer zweiten 780...


----------



## Jens7385 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde die "Zusatzaustattung" nehmen.
Die kannste später immer weiter übernehmen und für andere/aufgerüstete Hardware benutzen.
Es sei denn du kommst mit einer Grals nicht aus weil du z.B. auf mehreren Monitoren zockst.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (17. Oktober 2013)

Kauf dir einen schönen Kopfhörer mit ner xonar essence oder der neuen Asus Karte. Haste mehr von als von den paar mehr fps im Spiel.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (17. Oktober 2013)

Das denke ich halt auch und es kostet nicht so viel.


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WaKü ist kein billiges Hobby,hat es dich einmal gepackt lässt es dich nicht mehr los.

Um nur das MB unter Wasser zu setzten brauchst du praktisch " nur " ein CPU & z77 Kühler weil auf´n MB der Fusion Thermo Solution ( Passiv /WaKü ) vormontiert ist.
Somit könntest du da schon ein wenig einsparen und später umrüsten. *

* hier sparst du +/- 70-100€

Den noch den rest Pumpe,Radi & Co 

Wird eng mit ca.1K wenn die 2te Gaka sein muss !!

Gruß,Acidburn 

seh grad das ich wiedermal zu langsamm war aber möcht nicht neu tippseln und es mal im raum stell´n


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (17. Oktober 2013)

Nein, insg. Wären das 1,5k!
Das ist zu viel.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

cpu sowie zwei gpu's ist für 1k machbar. ich hab glaub meine bisherigen ausgaben schon paar posts vorher genannt. das einzige, was da noch fehlt, ist der gpu block. wenn ich das auf zwei blöcke hochrechne, wäre ich mit meinem kram bei ca 800€ mit neuteilen. kommt aber auch immer drauf an, welche ansprüche man hat.

btw, ab welcher wassertemp sollte ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach mit ab einer Temp von 80C° sorgen ob GaKa oder Cpu...auch wenn noch genug spielraum nach oben ist !

bsp.gestern ist meine GaKa innerhalt von 2 min auf 85C°.so schnell konntest garnicht schaun wie ich das Game übern Taskm.beendet hab


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nja kerntemp ist ja was anderes als wassertemp. ich glaub, eine ddc gibt bei 50° den geist auf. ich hab unter last 35° mit zwei 360ern in push-pull mit lüftern auf 5V. aber eben wasser, nicht kerntemp.
wenn ich die lüfter auf 12V laufen lasse, drehen die mit 1200rpm und dann sinkt die w-temp auf unter 30 runter


----------



## Jens7385 (17. Oktober 2013)

Also mein System läuft bei etwa 25 - 29 Grad.
3570k & HD5870 @ Stock mit 420 + 280 bei roundtable about 600 UPM.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (17. Oktober 2013)

Also ab 45 würde ich mir sorge  machen bezüglich Wasser Temperatur. Denn dann kann es auch sein das die Schläuche von den fittings rutschen da sie weicher werden.


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ FeuerToifel .: ich glaub, eine ddc gibt bei 50° den geist auf.Nein den hätte ich hier schon ein Pumpen museum...die ist bei der Temp eingegangen und die bei der ...usw.

Die meisten Hersteller weisen lediglich drauf hin das es nicht zu empfehlen ist langfrisstig die Teile bei höhere Temp´s zu betreiben 

Bei Plexi Agb´s wird es meistens betohnt wegen den Klebestellen /Dichtungen,da diese,ab einer gewissen Temp den geist aufgeben können bzw nicht wirklich drauf ausgelegt sind


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar. ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich die wassertemperatur über 40° raus bekomme, solange ich die lüfter überhaupt laufen lasse.


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei euren Sys.sicher nicht Aber...
Mein Sys in der Sig. läuft zum Großteil WaKü-Passiv ( No Oced )und im Sommer hatte ich teilweise im Agb eine Wasser Temp von 55C° -cpu ca:45C° und GaKa maxi.ca.63C°  ***

***Nicht zur Nachahmung Empfohlen,das läuft lediglich auf eigener Gefahr 

Also bitte da braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen,sonst würde man wirklich nur noch nachkaufen


----------



## Kurry (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lasse meine Lüfter erst ab 32Grad über 400RPM drehen. Und in meinen Anwendungen reichen die 400RPM schon die 32 nicht zu überschreiten. Im Idle kühlts dann auf 29 ab und die Lüfter gönnen sich ne Pause, bis ne Anwendung das Wasser auf mind. 31 erhitzt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

idle bzw normaler desktop betrieb hab ich selten temps über 28°, wenn ich die lüfter auf 12V hochschiebe, hab ich nur noch etwa 1-3° unterschied zur raumtemp.
bei den momentan schon recht winterlichen temps muss ich nur das fenster ne halbe stunde aufmachen, und sehe gleich einen temperaturabfall von um die 4 grad


----------



## Dedication (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre ca 24grad Wasser Temperatur im Idle. 

Habe die B12-2 eloops mit 1200 drehen. Die sind nicht wirklich zu hören. Lediglich mein netzteillüfter macht sich bemerkbar. Das ist so die einzige geräuschquelle die ich wahrnehme. 

Gibt's denn 1000w Netzteile die man wakülen kann oder silent Modelle?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt semi-fanless modelle, die erst ab einer bestimmten last/temp hochdrehen, zB corsair ax1200i


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die  semi-fanless modelle sind nicht grad ungefährlich  und solltest dich ins NT Sammel Thread begeben weil die gern abfackeln...dort hat letztens einer eine frage gestellt und als antwort ein Tap bekommen wo ich nur noch geschluckt hab da nimm ich lieber ein lauten lüfter im kauf oder zahl gern mehr für´n NT !!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich bei Ebay nur druckluft 1/4 auf 1/8 kann ich die trotzdem nehmen ?


 
Normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein, viel Waküverbindungstechnik war früher aus der Pneumatik. Whitworth Rohrgewinde (G?/?") sind genormt. Man muss allenfalls aufpassen wie/wo der Dichtring sitzt. (im Schaft -wie bei Eheim-Pumpen-, in einem Konus oder außen drauf, wie bei Anschlüssen?)




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> cpu sowie zwei gpu's ist für 1k machbar. ich hab glaub meine bisherigen ausgaben schon paar posts vorher genannt. das einzige, was da noch fehlt, ist der gpu block. wenn ich das auf zwei blöcke hochrechne, wäre ich mit meinem kram bei ca 800€ mit neuteilen. kommt aber auch immer drauf an, welche ansprüche man hat.



Reden wir jetzt hier von Wakü oder von Wakü+Hardware 
Ne gute Wakü für CPU/GPU/GPU sollte sich auch für unter 600 € realisieren lassen, mit leichten Abstrichen sogar für unter 500 €.

*Test*:
478€.
3*180er Radi ist zwar nicht Highest-End, aber ausreichend für gute Temperaturen bei akzeptabler Lautstärke -innerhalb des 100Wpro120mm Rahmens- und Kühler, Pumpe und AGP sind schlichtweg Referenzklasse. Anschlüsse und Lüfter auch schon dabei, nur eine Regelung fehlt - aber die ist ja letztlich auch immer Geschmacksfrage und gut nachrüstbar. Wesentlich besser, als mit Lukü, ist man auf alle Fälle unterwegs.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> nja kerntemp ist ja was anderes als wassertemp. ich glaub, eine ddc gibt bei 50° den geist auf.


 
Sie ist offiziell zugelassen bis 60 °C (auch wenn es Hinweise auf erhöhte Ausfallraten bei hohen Temperaturen gibt, zumindest bei der DDC+)




Dedication schrieb:


> Gibt's denn 1000w Netzteile die man wakülen kann oder silent Modelle?


 
Gibt es Systeme, die 1000 W brauchen 
no-noise gibt es jedenfalls definitiv bis 500 W (Silverstone Nightjar NF500), dafür ist auch ein Wasserkühler von Alphacool erhältlich. 520 W (und deutlich höhere Effizienz und Kabelmanagement) bietet Seasonic beim P-520 FL, zumindest die ursprüngliche Variante fiept aber (wie diverse Tests und meine eigene Erfahrung bestätigen). PCGH testet in der aktuellen Ausgabe ein "520 FL³", dass ruhig gewesen soll (und PCGH hatte bei den 420ern und 480ern eigentlich ein gutes Ohr), aber wie man diese Variante gezielt kauft -> 
Solltest du einen Verbrauch von 1000 W hinbekommen, lässt sich mit zwei Netzteilen auf alle Fälle die Stromversorgung sicherstellen.
(ich persönlich würde es bei einem Netzteil und ner guten 780 lassen und das Geld für früheres Nachrüsten zur Seite legen)




acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Die  semi-fanless modelle sind nicht grad ungefährlich  und solltest dich ins NT Sammel Thread begeben weil die gern abfackeln...dort hat letztens einer eine frage gestellt und als antwort ein Tap bekommen wo ich nur noch geschluckt hab da nimm ich lieber ein lauten lüfter im kauf oder zahl gern mehr für´n NT !!!


 
Im NT-Bereich haben wir einige sehr dogmatische Charactere, die weder ein entsprechendes Gehör noch das nötige Verstädnis für die Prioritäten ihrer Mitmenschen haben, um irgend einen Sinn in lautlosen Rechnern zu sehen


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne Frage, wollte dafür jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen 

Ich besitze eine Wasserkühlung und hatte mir damals die Flüssigkeit dafür bei Aquatunning bestelle, auf der Verpackung stand das es destilliertes Wasser ist.

Ich habe heute einen 5l Kanister Destilliertes Wasser gekauft kann man das auch für Wasserkühlung benutzen oder haben die noch irgendwelche Zusätze ?

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn auf der verpackung nix von zusätzen steht, dürften auch keine drin sein.


----------



## zockerlein (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einfach rein damit


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, haben die Flüssigkeiten die man auf der Hompage von Wasserkühlungssystemen kauft irgendwelche zusätze ?
Ich hab mir ganz normales destiliertes Wasser gekauft 5l für 1,39€. Auf der Hompage kosten 1l um die 4,99€ -.-'

MfG


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier stand schrott ***Aktiviere Umschaltmodus auf New Kiddy Germ.. 


Hast du jetzt nur das Dess.Wasser oder nur die Flüssigkeit was bei Aquatunning gekauft hast


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich besitze einen PC mit Wakü der mit dieser Flüssigkeit befüllt ist -> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 30019

Meine Frage ist nur ob es sich bei dem Produkt um ganz normales Destiliertes Wasser handelt ? Denn das Produkt kostet 1l 9,90€. 

Hab heute gesehen 5L Destilliertes Wasser kosten im Normalfall nur 1,39€. Ich wollte einfach für die Zukunft wissen ob man stink normales Destilliertes Wasser für Waküs nutzen kann oder braucht man zwingend das oben genannte Produkt von Aquatunning.

MfG


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das was man bei AT oder so kaufen kann sind meistens fertiggemische. Eigentlich immer mit Korrosionsschutz und irgendwelchem antibakteriellem Zeug. Meistens auch noch mit Farbe.

Du kannst aber ganz normales Destilliertes (eigentlich nur entmineralisiertes, aber es steht destilliert drauf) Wasser aus dem Baumarkt nehmen. Das ist deutlich günstiger.+

Hat man keine Alu und Kupfer Teile im gleichen Kreislauf braucht man eigentlich keinen Korrosionsschutz. Algen wachsen auch ohne Schutz dagegen eigentlich nicht. Wenn du dir Sorgen machst, misch einfach 5% Autokühlerfrostschutz dazu. Glysantin von BASF soll für Waküs sehr gut geeignet sein. Dann hast du eigentlich das gleiche wie in einer Fertigmischung. Nur eben deutlich billiger.

Ich betreibe meine Wakü jetzt seit über einem Jahr nur mit destiliertem Wasser. Hab keinerlei Probleme. Weder mit Algen noch mit Korrosion oder irgendwelchen Verfärbungen, wobei letzteres von Zusätzen eher verursacht als verhindert wird.


EDIT: Das verlinkte ist so ein fertig gemisch. Nur eben ohne Farbstoff.
Wie gesagt, kannst das billige Wasser aus dem Baumarkt nehmen. Falls du dir Sorgen machst ein bisschen Glysantin G30/G40/G48 dazu und gut ist.


----------



## zockerlein (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meiner läuft seit Anfang an mit dest. Wasser... mach dir da mal keine Gedanken


----------



## metalstore (17. Oktober 2013)

inwiefern spielt bei der Pumpe die Förderhöhe eigentlich eine Rolle?
ich denke mal, sie sollte höher sein als der wasserkreislauf hoch ist?
oder wie ist das?


----------



## Joselman (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm. Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...treme-r-o-g-experience-im-softboxwahn-62.html
post 620 erste Bild. Sieht nicht so sauber aus das Wasser. 

Um 5,-€ zu sparen ein Risiko eingehen? nee nee nee

(Sorry Erik das dein geiles Projekt hier jetzt als Beispiel dient)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



metalstore schrieb:


> inwiefern spielt bei der Pumpe die Förderhöhe eigentlich eine Rolle?
> ich denke mal, sie sollte höher sein als der wasserkreislauf hoch ist?
> oder wie ist das?



Die Förderhöhe ist eine Angabe dafür, wieviel Druck die Pumpe aufbauen kann. Mit der Höhe des Kreislaufs im Betrieb hat sie nichts zu tun (zum Befüllen ist es aber sehr empfehlenswert, dass die Förderhöhe größer ist, als der Abstand zwischen Pumpe und höchstem Punkt. Was aber immer gegeben sein sollte, wenn man die Komponenten nicht über mehrere Stockwerke verteilt). Wenn der Kreislauf erstmal voll ist, gleichen sich die Wassersäulen in steigenden und fallenden Leitungen genau aus, um überhaupt Wasser zu bewegen ist nur eine minimalste effektive Förderhöhe nötig.
Aber: Je schneller das Wasser durch die ganzen langen Leitungen und vor allem engen Kühler fließen soll, desto mehr Reibung muss auch überwunden werden. Für einen gewissen Durchfluss ist also mehr als minimalster Druck nötig. In der Praxis haben aber quasi alle Pumpen genug Förderleistung, um gute Kühlergebnisse sicherzustellen. Ne runtergeregelte PCPS oder Alphacool DC12 könnten in extremem Kreisläufen vielleicht problematisch sein. Aber alles ab Eheim1046/600 aufwärts reicht bequem aus. Oft muss man sogar schon einen relativ großen Kreislauf haben, damit der Wechsel auf eine höhertaktende Aquastream oder auf eine DDC auch nur 1-2 K bessere Temperaturen bringt. Entscheidende/spürbare Temperaturverbesserungen sind aber eigentlich nie zu verzeichnen.




Joselman schrieb:


> Hmm. Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...treme-r-o-g-experience-im-softboxwahn-62.html
> post 620 erste Bild. Sieht nicht so sauber aus das Wasser.



Kann auch ebensogut der Schlauch sein.

Der hiesige Sammelthread zum Thema wartet jedenfalls weiterhin auf Leute, bei denen reines dest. Wasser mehr als nur optische Makel verursacht hat, solange keine Sonne reinschien.


----------



## metalstore (17. Oktober 2013)

ah okay, danke 

gibt es irgendeine (pi mal daume) formel, wieviel Förderleistung die Pumpe liefern muss/sollte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö. Einen Kreislauf vorherzusagen wäre viel zu aufwendig. Wie gesagt: "muss" und "sollte" sind selten ein Problem, allenfalls "möchte".


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

ok 

also kann ich mir merken "solange das Wasser fliest ist es gut/ok"? 
(Also vorrausgesetzt die Radiatorfläche und der Luftstrom durch die Radiatoren stimmt)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im wesentlichen: Ja.
Ich bin im Zuge  von Verstopfungen schon einmal auf 0,2 l/min runtergewesen (normale Systeme liegen so bei 1-1,5 l/min mit eher silent-orientierten Pumpen) und selbst da waren die Temperaturen noch besser, als seinerzeit bei vielen Luftkühlern.


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im wesentlichen: Ja.
> Ich bin im Zuge  von Verstopfungen schon einmal auf 0,2 l/min runtergewesen (normale Systeme liegen so bei 1-1,5 l/min mit eher silent-orientierten Pumpen) und selbst da waren die Temperaturen noch besser, als seinerzeit bei vielen Luftkühlern.



ok 
ich schätze mal, jeder mit ner WaKü ist deutlich unter meinen Temps, auch wenn ich mich über die nicht beschweren kann (soweit ich weis kam ich bisher noch nie über 77C bei der CPU und 83C bei der GPU, plus/minus paar Prozent jeweils wegen der Ungenauigkeit der Sensoren halt...)


----------



## FSPower (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch mal eine kurze Frage, da ich dazu im Internet verschiedene Informationen finde:
Passen diese Tüllen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade - Chrome Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade - Chrome 62483 auf diesen Kühler: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 10373??
Ich weiß da stehen Angaben zum Lochabstand aber ich lese immer wieder "es passt" und "es passt nicht" also wäre ich seh dankbar für eine endgültige Antwort.

PS: auf Antworten in diesem Forum kann man wenigstens was geben!


----------



## m3ntry (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich hätt auch mal ne Frage:
Hat jemand mit den Dingern hier schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht?
Sind ja verlockend günstig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FSPower schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal eine kurze Frage, da ich dazu im Internet verschiedene Informationen finde:
> Passen diese Tüllen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade - Chrome Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade - Chrome 62483 auf diesen Kühler: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 10373??
> Ich weiß da stehen Angaben zum Lochabstand aber ich lese immer wieder "es passt" und "es passt nicht" also wäre ich seh dankbar für eine endgültige Antwort.
> 
> PS: auf Antworten in diesem Forum kann man wenigstens was geben!



Den Maßen nach sollte es locker passen. Waren ggf. Leute mit alten Cryos Delrin dabei? Der wurde anfangs mit einem geringeren Abstand produziert (steht auch immer noch so in der Tabelle).




m3ntry schrieb:


> Hi, ich hätt auch mal ne Frage:
> Hat jemand mit den Dingern hier schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Sind ja verlockend günstig


 
Nicht persönlich, aber vor ca. einem halben Jahrzehnt wurden die Dinger aufgrund ihres minimalen Durchflusses großräumig gemieden.
Ich vermute mal, AT will endlich die Ladenhüter loswerden, die seit damals im Regal vor sich hin schimmeln.


----------



## FSPower (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antwort! Dann wird demnächst mal der Warenkorb bestellt!  Wird Zeit für die ersten WaKü Erfahrungen!


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt ihr nen Ersatz für das? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchklemme bis 20mm Schlauchklemme bis 20mm 60008
Ist doch etwas teuer für einmaligen Gebrauch...


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach Vorhaben hilft auch sowas: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2451_Normstopfen-8-bis-12mm-aus-Silikon.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kabelbinder sollten als vorrübergehene lösung völlig ausreichen.

edit: oops, schlauchklemme mit schlauchschelle verwechselt...


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach Vorhaben hilft auch sowas: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Normstopfen 8 bis 12mm aus Silikon Normstopfen 8 bis 12mm aus Silikon 68020


 
Mit dem klappt das nicht^^ Ich will ja kurz vor Ein- und Auslass des Grafikkartenkühlers den Schlauch absperren damit ich den neuen Kühler ohne größere Sauerei austauschen kann.


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Mit dem klappt das nicht^^ Ich will ja kurz vor Ein- und Auslass des Grafikkartenkühlers den Schlauch absperren damit ich den neuen Kühler ohne größere Sauerei austauschen kann.



Hm, zwei Absperrhähne relativ eng beieinander, dann haste nur die Flüssigkeit zwischen den Absperrhähnen als Sauereimöglichkeit...?


----------



## zockerlein (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok Leute... 
ich bin allen ernstes zu blöd, ein 1150 Haswell Board mit einem FullBoard Kühler zu finden 

weis einer was?


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> ok Leute...
> ich bin allen ernstes zu blöd, ein 1150 Haswell Board mit einem FullBoard Kühler zu finden
> 
> weis einer was?



auf caseking gibts sowas glaub (sry, dass ich hier jz keinen Link habe, bin nur mim Handy on)
oder suchst du ein Board, das komplett mit einem Wasserkühler bedeckt ist?


----------



## zockerlein (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, halt alles in einem... keine 3 Kühler aufm Board 
ich schau mal, danke


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

zockerlein schrieb:


> ja, halt alles in einem... keine 3 Kühler aufm Board
> ich schau mal, danke



Ok 
doch, sowas hab ich da glaub schonmal gesehen 
unter "Wasserkühlung" und dann "wassergekühlte Mainboards" (also des ist dann vom King Mod Service schon fertig zusammengebaut)


----------



## zockerlein (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, ok...
ja gut, das kenn ich, aaaaaber:
ich will den Kühler nicht fertig installiert, sondern zum Nachkaufen, da derzeit das Geld fehlt


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

achso...hm...

Soweit ich weis, war der Kühler von EK Waterblocks, kannst ja mal bei denen gucken?


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



metalstore schrieb:


> Hm, zwei Absperrhähne relativ eng beieinander, dann haste nur die Flüssigkeit zwischen den Absperrhähnen als Sauereimöglichkeit...?


 
Dafür müsste ich die Absperrhähne vorher einbauen?  Wasser is ja schon drin, es geht nur darum dass ich den neuen Grakakühler gegen den alten austauschen kann.


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

achso, Tschuldigung 

Ich dachte, du baust dir erst noch alles zusammen und nicht, dass es schon eingebaut und funktionsfähig ist


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, hätte ich mal vorher dran gedacht


----------



## metalstore (18. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Ja, hätte ich mal vorher dran gedacht



sry, ich steh auch schon in der Ecke und schäme mich


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

scheint so, als hast du nur die wahl zwischen den dingern und wasser ablassen.


----------



## Joselman (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem 2ten NT ist neu befüllen total entspannt.  Nur das entlüften nervt!


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach was, entlüften geht doch fix. halbe stunde für befüllen und entlüften. das allerletzte bisschen luft zieht innerhalb der ersten woche dann auch noch nach. viel nerviger ist leaktesting. lass mal die wakü ein paar stunden laufen, um sicherzugehen das alles dicht ist und hab dann keinen pc zur verfügung


----------



## Joselman (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm ich teste nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich auch nicht, genau wegen der beschriebenen situation. das durchschütteln beim entlüften sollte auch undicht stellen zeigen.


----------



## Dedication (19. Oktober 2013)

@ derp



Schlauch abknicken und kabelbinder drum. Dann läuft da nix mehr großartig. 
Billig u schnell.


Oder du füllst neu auf. Das dauert auch nicht ewig. Vielleicht 20 Minuten bis du abgelassen ausgebaut, eingebaut und befüllt hast.


----------



## zockerlein (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat keiner n konkreten vorschlag für ein Z87 Board mit fullcover-kühler?


----------



## acidburn1811 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Spoiler



EK-FB ASUS M6E - Full-Cover-Wasserkühler für das ASUS Maximus VI Extreme



Um welches MB ( Hersteller )gehts den genau so früh wollt ich noch kein ganzes halbes Thread lesen...Grad erst am Kaffe kochen


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klingt für mich, als sucht zockerlein ein board, für welches es fullcover gibt. hat also noch keines. 
ek hat meist als erstes neue kühler.


----------



## zockerlein (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

richtig...
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MB für maximal 180€ für das ich mir später einen Fullcoverkühler kaufen kann :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube, zu dem preis wird es schwierig... 
wenn dir mini-itx ausreicht, gäbe es da das asus maximus VI impact. da gibts eine fullcover-lösung für chip, cpu und vrm von bitspower. das board hab ich über geizhals für 185 gesehen.


----------



## zockerlein (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ATX sollte es schon sein...
wie siehts dann bei chipsatz kühlern aus? selbst da raff ichs einfach nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab gerade durch zufall gesehen, dass ek auch für die günstigen maximus 6 hero boards kühler anbietet. allerdings ist das kein fullcover, sondern nur spannungswandler. aber der chipsatzt benötigt eigendlich auch nicht wirklich eine wakü. 

EK-MOSFET ASUS M6G - Acetal+Nickel

bei southbridge-kühler steht im coolingconfigurater "coming soon"


----------



## zockerlein (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hilft mir schon eher, danke


----------



## Kurry (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mich auch mal letztens danach umgeschaut. Bin auch nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Wenns bei mir nen neues Board gibt, geht das direkt an Liquid Extasy zum vermessen. Fullcover kriegste eh nicht für unter 100€ und so kann ich mir das Board relativ frei aussuchen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Mit dem klappt das nicht^^ Ich will ja kurz vor Ein- und Auslass des Grafikkartenkühlers den Schlauch absperren damit ich den neuen Kühler ohne größere Sauerei austauschen kann.



Aber ein kleinere Sauerei (1-2 cm Schlauch enthalten halt auch Wasser) unmittelbar auf der Grafikkarte sind okay? 

Ablassen musst du so oder so. Und je nach Schlauch und Belastung an der Stelle ist das gequetschte Stück danach ggf. so knickempfindlich, dass es eh getauscht werden müsste. Schlauchklemmen kann man abseits der Hardware/Extern nehmen, wenns keine bessere Lösung gibt, aber intern wär mir das nichts.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hab gerade durch zufall gesehen, dass ek auch für die günstigen maximus 6 hero boards kühler anbietet. allerdings ist das kein fullcover, sondern nur spannungswandler. aber der chipsatzt benötigt eigendlich auch nicht wirklich eine wakü.




Wenn es nur um ausreichende Kühlung und nicht um die Show geht, dann wären auch ein paar Z87 Boards verfügbar, die einfach alle Spannungswandler auf einer Seite haben.


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ein paar Tropfen auf der eingeschalteten Graka tun nichts. Ernsthaft, der Schlauch ist lang genug um es außerhalb über ein Töpfchen zu halten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als nächstes Projekt fliegen die bald braunen Schläuche raus und werden durch Tygon Norprene Schläuche ersetzt. Die mittlerweile doch recht starke Verfärbung der klaren Schläuche macht mir langsam sorgen


----------



## Dedication (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab schon überlegt dünnen farbigen kabelkanal als schlauchummantelung zu nehmen. 

Denkt ihr das könnte style haben?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B009TJ56N4


@derp sind die Schläuche verfärbetesistenter?
Ich nutze ja die gleichen wie du und beobachte die Probleme bei mir auch


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du die Norprene? Die sind schwarz^^ Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz 59286 Sind so weit ich weiß auch für den Laboreinsatz geeignet. Kommt natürlich stark auf die Stoffe an, aber resistenter als die Masterschrott ist er allemal.


----------



## metalstore (24. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Meinst du die Norprene? Die sind schwarz^^ Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz 59286 Sind so weit ich weiß auch für den Laboreinsatz geeignet. Kommt natürlich stark auf die Stoffe an, aber resistenter als die Masterschrott ist er allemal.



ich denke mal, mit "Masterschrott" meinst du "Masterkleer"?
Was ist an denen falsch/verkehrt/auszusetzen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, meine ich.  Nun, die sind nach nur zwei Monaten nutzung stark verfärbt... Und das mit dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze und ohne Lichteinflüsse.


----------



## metalstore (24. Oktober 2013)

uh ok
dabei wurden die bei ein paar eShops (guten/bekannten wohlgemerkt) als richtig gut angepriesen...werd ich mir merken, sollte ich mal das Vergnügen haben, mir ne WaKü einzubauen, danke


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du willst kann ich dir nen paar aktuelle Fotos davon machen


----------



## metalstore (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja mach mal bitte 
wie lange sind die jetzt schon in Benutzung?


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ganze hab ich seit zwei Monaten in betrieb


----------



## cabtronic (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, mal ne Frage:
Bei meiner Wakü (AS XT mit angestecktem AGB, Hardwarelabs Black ICE und Cuplex Cryos Delrin) ist auf einmal irgendwie Luft im System. Als ich das ganze vor ca 2 Monaten in Betrieb genommen habe war das nach einiger Zeit nicht der Fall...
Jetzt komm ich seit nem Monat wegen dem Studium nicht mehr so oft an den PC und jedes Mal krachts extrem weil irgendwelche Luft in die Pumpe gesaugt wird, die kommt scheinbar aus dem Radi, am Pumpenausgang ist jedenfalls noch keine... Und da das die ganze Zeit ist nervt das extrem.
Der AGB sollte noch ziemlich voll sein. Man erkennt zwar keinen Füllstand aber mini Luftbläschen die fast bis oben hin gehen. Der Füllstand ist nur wenig gesunken und Wasserlachen gibt es auch keine...
Momentan lass ich seit ca 30 Minuten den Entlüftungsmodus über die Aquasuite laufen und es wird langsam aber sicher ein klein wenig besser.
Ist das normal, dass sich so viel Luft ansammelt?


----------



## metalstore (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Das ganze hab ich seit zwei Monaten in betrieb


und das soll ein klarer Schlauch mit klarer Flüssigkeit nach zwei Monaten sein?
stabil xD


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da fällt mir nur eines ein: AUTSCH!


----------



## Icebreaker87 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab den gleichen Schlauch seit Sommer in Betrieb und konnte bis jetzt keine Verfärbung feststellen. Nutze zwar dest Wasser mit Phoby Super Zero Konzentrat


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade den GrakaKühler eingebaut und siehe da: das Wasser ist glasklar. Das Problem liegt hier also eindeutig am Schlauch.

Allerdings ist durch die Schlauchklemme der Schlauch innen aufgebrochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Das ganze hab ich seit zwei Monaten in betrieb


 
Hast du alle Komponenten vorher gründlich gereinigt?
Masterkleer nutzen hier ja nicht gerade wenige und das ist nicht nur der extremste, sondern der einzigste Fall dieser Art


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher schrieb, habe ich nichts gereinigt.

Der einzige mit dem Problem bin ich wohl kaum... Dedication beobachtet ähnliches, von Jens7385 finde ich die Bilder nicht aber bei ihm sah es trotz Reinigung identisch aus.


----------



## Jens7385 (25. Oktober 2013)

Jo, Sorry, hab's mit der ganzen Arbeit verpeilt die zu machen. Bei mir ist es jetzt lange nicht so extrem wie bei dir, aber man sieht Ansätze davon. Das war bei mir aber nicht das einzige, die Schläuche sind von innen auch immer beschlagen, was man aber mit etwas Zewa entfernt bekommt. Ich werd gleich mal nen Foto machen, hab aber leider nur nen Handy dafür parat.


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hab ich dich mit jemanden verwechselt Da war doch noch jemand bei dem es ähnlich dunkel ist


----------



## Jens7385 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hier die Bilder:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man den Übergang. Rechts: gesäubert  Links: unbehandelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal nen Vergleich 3er unterschiedlicher Schlauchstücke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie gesagt, ich habe die Komponenten vor einsatz gründlich gereinigt.
Die Verfärbungen treten aber auch noch nach guten 2 Jahren Betriebszeit auf.
Betrieben wurde Sie meist nur mit destiliertem Wasser. zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch mal klares AC Double Protect genutzt.


----------



## Aendymone (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut sehen die Schläuche trotzdem nicht aus.... aber gut 2 Monate so extrem und 2 Jahre ein bisschen... da heißt es wohl - Zeug auf jeden Fall richtig gut durchspülen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne leichte Trübung kommt bei PVC sehr häufig vor, aber die Gelbfärbung beim mittleren Schlauch hab ich noch nie gesehen.
(auch nicht nach 8 Jahren ohne Wasserzusatz)


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...mal eine etwas "......" Frage. Wie werden die Lüfter auf dem Radiator montiert?
Das sie frei ansaugen und die Luft durch den Radiator drücken oder
das sie die Luft durch den Radiator ziehen?


----------



## Joselman (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Schrauben.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Mit Schrauben.



...bei deiner Konstruktion wird durch den Radiator geblasen, wenn man die Lüfter dreht würde gesaugt....was ist besser?

und wenn ich den Radiator aus Platzgründen draußen an der Seitenwand befestige.....
Luft -> Lüfter -> Radiator -> Seitenwand -> Innenraum oder die Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Lüfter wirklich Luftdicht auf dem Radiator angebracht werden ist saugen in der Theorie etwas besser, da so der Totpunkt durch die Lüfternarbe kleiner ist.
Effektiv würde ich schlicht so montieren wie es am besten passt, der Unterschied ist einfach zu klein um sich da viele Gedanke drüber zu machen.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...ok...mir ging es nur darum, weil ich das Teil aufs Lochblech der Seite klemmen möchte....zur Not kann ich die Lüfter zum Vergleich nochmal wenden.


----------



## Domowoi (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte mir ein neues Case kaufen, aber ich weiß noch nicht sicher welches. Hat jemand von euch einen 280mm Radiator intern verbaut? Oder weiß jemand ein Case bei dem ein 280mm Radi reinpasst?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

spontan: corsair 900d, phanteks enthoo primo


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komt drauf an - wenn Du Platz hast: Das Lian-Li 343 - gibt's jetzt wieder bei Caseking und kostet auch nicht so viel (15€)  mehr als das Corsair.
Da hast Du Platz für alles, was Du willst - sogar ein Mora lässt sich da intern verbauen....


----------



## Domowoi (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin bisschen im Zwiespalt. Vom Design wollte ich schon ein bisschen ausgefallener. Vom Design gefallen mir das NZXT Phantom oder das Bitfenix Colossus. Allerdings weiß ich bei beiden nicht sicher ob ein Radi auch mit Lüftern rein passt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das colossus ist zwar ausgefallener, aber das shinobi bietet besseren support für wakü. ich hab zwei 360er radis intern verbaut. und dafür hätte ich theoretisch nichtmal modden müssen.


----------



## Domowoi (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist schon richtig aber ich finde das Shinobi optisch langweilig. Wie die meisten anderen High-End Cases einfach ein Kasten in gebürsteter Alu-Optik. Bisschen Design möchte ich schon haben.


----------



## Tequilaomega (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo hab mal eine Frage zu den Laing Pumpen.

Habe mir jetzt bei Ebay mal eben 2 Laing (Swiftech) DDC-3.1 TPMP ersteigert. 

Beide die Blauen Deckel verbaut. 

Jedoch wurde an den Kabel etwas gelötet. Hoffe hier kann mir jemand die Unterschiede erklären.
Hab mich mit den Mods noch nicht so vertraut gemacht. 

Hier am Bild ersichtlich. 

Pumpe 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pumpe 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide nochmal zum Vergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich sind die Kabel ohne Stecker abgezwickt worden. Finde ich aber halb so schlimm. Kommt sowie so neu. 
Pumpen habe ich kurz getestet laufen soweit auch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

scheint so, als wäre das ne unterschieliche platinenversion. wenn man sich die genau ansieht, erkennt man auch, dass die leiterbahnen zum teil anders verlaufen

linke pumpe: GND, 12V+, tacho, ??
rechte pumpe: GND, tacho, leer, 12V+

zumindest sagen die farben der kabel mir das. aber was genau da bei der linken pumpe am vierten kontakt ist, kp. scheint was überbrückt zu sein. kann man auf den bilder nicht genau erkennen.

edit: gerade mal gegooglet, der vierte kontakt ist auch mit 12V+ belegt.


----------



## Tequilaomega (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Pumpe 2 dürfte sich um einen Mod handeln von der Pro auf die Ultra Version "Wie hier zu sehen"

Muss jetzt mal Stecker an die Pumpen machen und mir die Umdrehungen auslesen.

Hab noch eine 3. Laing gerade im System laufen, dabei handelt es sich um die DDC-1T. 

Fraglich ist wofür die Anschlüsse unterschiedlich gelötet sind. 

Hab vor jetzt ein Poweradjust 2 für mein Aquaero V nachzurüsten um dort dann 2 Pumpen zuregeln. 
Wie brauch ich dort dann die Kabel?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gemoddet ist da nix, beide im originalzustand. zumidest, soweit ich das herrausfinden konnte. und definitiv unterschiedliche platinen


----------



## Hilzerak (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin Wakü Neuling und hab ne Frage zu externen Radiatoren.
Ist es möglich z.B. einen "Watercool MO-RA3" mit Standbeinen extern in einiger Entfernung, sprich nicht direkt neben dem Tower, zu betreiben?
Falls ja, gibts dort begrenzungen oder braucht man da spezielle Pumpen für?
Ich rede hier von 1,5-3m.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du kannst den mora auch 5 meter weiter weg stellen. probleme sollte es da nicht geben.


----------



## Tequilaomega (30. Oktober 2013)

Hatte meine Radiatoren (mehr Fläche als die Moras) auch mal gut 3m entfernt. Hat eine Laing Pumpe ganz locker bewältigt.

Im schlimmsten Fall wenn du mehrere Kühler verwendest Bau eine 2 Pumpe ein.


----------



## Hilzerak (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, danke euch!


----------



## Rurdo (30. Oktober 2013)

Der Watercool GPU-x3 hat keinen kontakt zur gpu... Hilfe!!! Was kann man tun? Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bilder würden helfen. so ohne weiteres hab ich keine ahnung, woher das kommen könnte.  hast du abstandhalter zwischem dem block und dem pcb? die könnten das problem sein.


----------



## Wambofisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Huhu Leutens

Wieviele Fittinge brauch ich eigentlich für das hier gedachte Setup?
Ich würde ja sagen um die 10?


----------



## DerpMonstah (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Der Watercool GPU-x3 hat keinen kontakt zur gpu... Hilfe!!! Was kann man tun? Hab ich was übersehen?


 
Core Only oder Fullcover? Und welche Karte überhaupt?


----------



## Tequilaomega (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Wambofisch mit 10Stk hast genau richtig gezählt. Jedoch bei der Pumpe nicht an die Ein und Auslassadapter vergessen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

pro komponente mindestens zwei. da du agb direkt mit der pumpe verbunden hast, zählt das als eins, somit sollten die 10 stimmen. schadet aber nicht, ein-zwei zuviel zu haben


----------



## Kurry (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Hatte meine Radiatoren (mehr Fläche als die Moras) auch mal gut 3m entfernt. Hat eine Laing Pumpe ganz locker bewältigt.
> 
> Im schlimmsten Fall wenn du mehrere Kühler verwendest Bau eine 2 Pumpe ein.




Der Pumpe ist das völlig egal ob der Mora 2 oder 20m wegsteht, solange das System befüllt werden kann. Denn dann ists ein geschlossenes System und die Pumpe schiebt ganz ohne größere Mühen das Wasser.


----------



## Joselman (3. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Schlauchführung vom AGB zur Pumpe stört mich jetzt doch. Wenn ich den AGB mit der Aquastream verbinde könnte ich auch zusätzlich noch ein 120er Radi mehr einbauen 

Ich kann mich aber nicht so wirklich entscheiden...
A) Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquainlet PRO 150 ml mit Nanobeschichtung, G1/4 Aquacomputer aquainlet PRO 150 ml mit Nanobeschichtung, G1/4 45362


B) Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Lighttower - Black Alphacool Lighttower All-in-One Reservoir - Black 45348

Der AC wird wohl die bessere Wahl sein oder gibts Argumente für den Lighttower?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mit beiden keine praxiserfahrung, aber für den lighttower spricht eigendlich nur der optische effekt. sonst dürften die sich wohl ziemlich gleich bleiben.


----------



## Kurry (3. November 2013)

Der Aqualis ist aus Glas und dadurch widerstandsfähiger. Ich würde diesen kaufen.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den AC spricht ganz klar die Echtglasröhre. Ansonsten ist es imho Geschmackssache.


----------



## surdox (3. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Grafikkarte eignet sich eigentlich besser zum Übertakten mit Wasserkühlung?
R9 280X oder GTX 770? beide sind jetzt ja preislich in etwa gleich auf.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sagen gleich gut.

Im HW Bot liegt der durchschnittliche Takt under Wasser sowie unter Luft bei der GTX770 jeweils um ein paar (<50) MHz höher als bei der R9. Dafür hat die GTX aber einen geringeren Stock Takt, prozentual wird es in etwa gleich viel sein.
Bei der GTX gab es schon über 1300 Submissions, bei der R9 gerade mal 55. Die Chance, dass noch bessere Ergebnisse kommen, liegt bei der R9 also deutlich höher.

Unterm Strich ists aber sehr ähnlich. Die paar MHz mehr oder weniger merkt man dann sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das kann man generell wohl so nicht sagen, kommt schliesslich auch immer auf die gpu selber an, und die ist von graka zu graka ja wieder unterschiedlich.


----------



## oelkanne (4. November 2013)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein neues Case kaufen, aber ich weiß noch nicht sicher welches. Hat jemand von euch einen 280mm Radiator intern verbaut? Oder weiß jemand ein Case bei dem ein 280mm Radi reinpasst?




LD V8 ... passt genug in deckel und boden


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



surdox schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte eignet sich eigentlich besser zum Übertakten mit Wasserkühlung?
> R9 280X oder GTX 770? beide sind jetzt ja preislich in etwa gleich auf.


 
nimm eine 7970/7970GHz statt der 280x, wenn du nach einem vergleich suchst. da dürften sich mehr ergebnisse finden  
die R9 280x ist ja nix anderes als eine 7970GHz mit etwas niedrigerem takt


----------



## oelkanne (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts hier jemanden der mir nen Glas AGB Herstellen kann??


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt's doch schon fertig zu kaufen. aquacomputer aqualis.
ich glaube, anfertigen wäre wohl ähnlich teuer oder sogar teurer


----------



## oelkanne (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mein gefertigter passt halt ins gehäuse und so nen aqualis passt da ned ins bild...130€ für meinen is zwar ned billig aber hat doch schon vorteile...


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich (und der rest sicher auch) möchte gerne biler davon sehen, wenn du den agb hast


----------



## oelkanne (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

darf ich das hier reinsetzen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ab in den bilderthread damit 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread.html


----------



## Xylezz (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na sicher, du bist jetzt sogar verpflichtet.


----------



## oelkanne (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay nur muss ich das heute ncht machen...muss auf spätschicht


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab mal die Schläuche getauscht, hatte ja noch genug übrig... Außerdem hab ich die Kühler und den Radi ordentlich durchgespült, sowie fast die Festplatte versehentlich unter Wasser gesetzt. Mal schauen wie lange das jetzt dauert bis sie sich wieder verfärben.


----------



## oelkanne (6. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ähm wie muss ich das verstehen wenn mein "Bild" nicht mehr da ist?? also das von heute nacht was ich im bilderfred gepostet hab wegen dem AGB den alle sehen wollen


----------



## Xylezz (6. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hattest du es im Forum hochgeladen oder auf abload oÄ.?

Du darfst hier nur Bilder posten die du direkt hier hochlädst


----------



## oelkanne (6. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ups...war upload link....


----------



## zockerlein (6. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und ich wunder mich, warum meine temps so hoch sind 
schaut man mal hinter die schnellkupplung an den externen Radi ist da n knick im schlauch 
mich wunderts, dass da überhaupt was durch gekommen ist...


----------



## Joselman (6. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Smartcoils könnten da eventuell gegen helfen.


----------



## zockerlein (6. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wat für dinger?


----------



## Joselman (6. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Federn, Knickschutz sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Oozy (7. November 2013)

Gibt es für die GTX 690 von aquacomputer auch vernickelte Ausführungen? Bei aquatuning habe ich keine gefunden.

Wo bestellt man EK Water Blocks Komponenten, sofern sie bei aquatuning nicht erhältlich sind? 

Wo gibt es Bitspower Anschlüsse zu kaufen?

Gruß


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquatuning verkauft nurnoch restbeständen von ek. die werden nix neues mehr bekommen. caseking hat sonst noch ek teile. oder bei ek direkt. bitspower gibts auch bei ck


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich gibts EK bei allen Händlern, außer eben wir-verkaufen-lieber-unsere-eigenen-Produkte-Aquatuning.
Vernickelte Grafikkartenkühler hat AC aber afaik allgemein nicht im Angebot.


----------



## >aL3X< (8. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

wollte mal meine WaKü-Zusammenstellung einem General-check unterziehen, da dies die erste WaKü sein wird.
Hab mir alle Ratgeber+Beispielkonfigurationen+Kühlertests+WaKü geeignete Gehäuse usw durchgelesen, denke das Zusammenbauen, montieren ist kein Problem.
Nur ob die Komponenten auch alle so zusammen passen würde ich gerne von euch wissen

Erstmal das System das bald kommt(Auszugsweise nur die zu kühlenden Komponenten):


i7 4770K
R9 290X

Beim Case bin ich nicht sicher, tendiere aber zu dem  *Corsair Carbide Series Air 540*
Falls der Rest des Systems von Interesse sein sollte, bitte mitteilen.

Gleich vorweg, bei dem GPU Kühler habe ich mich für den EK-FC R9-290X - Acetal entschieden.
Gibts anscheinend nicht bei Aquatuning.
Hier der aktuelle Warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/fb261ca87012dd600cf5fff4b3a63669 
https://www.aquatuning.de/templates/dv1/buttons/german/button_download.gif

Eine weitere Anmerkung zum Warenkorb:

Der 420er Radiator steht noch nicht zu 100% fest, kommt drauf an ob ich den in meinem favorisiertem Gehäuse unterbringen kann.
Desweiteren spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, ein T- Stück in den Kreislauf einzubinden um ein einfaches entleeren zu ermöglichen. Sinnvoll oder nicht? Denn eigentlich sehe ich keinen Grund meine WaKü mal zu entleeren (Kühler usw. werden natürlich vor gebrauch gründlich gespült). 

Die Pumpe hab ich von einer der Beispielkonfigurationen übernommen, nach ausreichender Leistungsfähigkeit frag ich jetzt mal nicht, sollte klar sein. Doch gibt es gravirende Unterschiede zwischen getrennter Pumpe und AGB und einem Set? Mit Set ist eine Kombination aus Pumpe(Tauchpumpe) und AGB gemeint. Für mich sieht das Set P/L technisch sehr gut aus, welche Gründe sprechen explizit für ein getrenntest System? Ausgenommen optische Gründe, finde es getrennt auch optisch ansprechender.
Und um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich bin kein Silent-Fan, oder wie auch immer.
Deshalb hab ich auch zu den günstigeren Lüftern gegriffen, da für mich der Gesamtpreis wichtiger ist als ein UltraSilent System.

Eine weitere Frage, ist es sinnvoll 2 oder gar 3 Radiatoren in den Kreislauf zu integrieren (sofern das Case mitspielt)?
Und falls ja, wie sieht es dann mit der Pumpenleistung aus? - Mist jetzt hab ich doch danach gefragt
Sprich, bringt es etwas, oder reicht z.B. ein 420er Radi aus um gute Werte zu erzielen?
Ich bin jetzt nicht auf extremes OC aus, Spielraum sollte es aber natürlich schon geben.


Da ich das Case noch nicht besitzte und grade sowieso im Ausland bin, kann ich leider weder Messungen noch geistige Vorstellungen, wie und ob die WaKü ins Case passt, anstellen.
Da das Case aber für WaKüs ausgelegt ist, sollte es ja keine Probleme geben. Der Radiator kann ja nach dem Gehäuse Kauf angepasst werden.
Um nocheinmal kurz auf den GPU Kühler (Fullcover) zu sprechen zu kommen, wie genau funktioniert es mit der Montage bzw. interessiert mich WLP oder WLPad(s)??


Bilder gibts natürlich nachträglich von mir, wenn ich denn soweit bin 

So das sollte es ersteinmal sein, beste Grüße aus Neuseeland.


----------



## Oozy (8. November 2013)

Danke feuertoifel und ruyven  

Ich kann dir sagen, dass ein 420er nicht gehen wird, habe das Gehäuse selber zuhause. Standardmässig passt oben ein 280er rein, vorne ein 360er und unten mit Modding ein 240er, evtl auch 280er.    

Ob der obere 280er passt, müsstest du und verraten, welches Mainboard du benutzt. Bei manchen Mainboards sind die Spannungswandler so platziert, dass sie je nach Radidicke kollidieren könnte.


----------



## >aL3X< (8. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay, schade hätte gerne nen 420er Radi gehabt 
Als Mainboard kommt das ASRock Z87 Fatal1ty Killer zum Einsatz.
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse? 
Hab mir zum Vergleich auch mal das Lian Li D600 angeschaut, optisch gefällts mir sogar besser, nur brauch ich absolut kein Case für ~300€.
Danke für die Antwort 

Edit: Bei der Radidicke hab ich mich für 30mm entschieden.
Ich hätte nur ne Frage zu den Anschlüssen, was brauch ich denn für die Kühler? Klar sollte zum Schlauch passen, aber irgendwie find ich mich da bei Aquatuning nicht so zurecht..

Edit 2: Nach einigen weiteren Testberichten zur Pumpe, habe ich mich entschieden die Eheim 600 Station durch die Magicool Pumpstation 700 DC12Volt zu ersetzen. Leider gibts auch diese nicht bei Aquatuning, naja was solls.
Preislich sind beide Pumpstationen gleichwertig, doch Tests zur Folge ist die Magicool 1te Wahl.

Hier also der Warenkorb OHNE Aquatuning-Pumpe: 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/970c359d541e1158e1a03fd365f75d31 

Und sorry fürs dauernde editieren usw.


----------



## Ben™ (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Packt ein 480er SR1 diese Config: MB + i7-4771 + 2x R9 290


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

puh, bei einer gpu würd ich ja sagen, zwei warscheinlich nur mit starken radau-lüftern. oder mit temps, bei denen man den referenzkühler hätte behalten können


----------



## Ben™ (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also doch lieber nur eine GraKa?

*Edit:* Welche R9 290 würdet Ihr für WaKü empfehlen?


----------



## Joselman (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja lieber nur eine Karte!

MSI würde ich vorschlagen. Die sind angeblich nicht so pingelig bezüglich Kühlerwechsel.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die meisten hersteller haben da die haltung "wenn wir davon nicht bemerken, ist es kein problem"


----------



## Ben™ (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK eine R9 290 oder R9 290X, was meint ihr? 
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hu, das sind mal eben 150€ unterschied, wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe. kommt ganz auf dein setup an, wie viele monitore und die auflösung und so.

btw, ich glaub, das wird langsam etwas OT


----------



## Joselman (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die meisten hersteller haben da die haltung "wenn wir davon nicht bemerken, ist es kein problem"


 
Und wie soll das gehen wenn z.B. ein Garantiesiegel auf den Schrauben aufgeklebt ist? Die werden es einfach merken! Dann ist es doch besser die stellen sich gar nicht erst an selbst wenn sie es merken...


----------



## Ben™ (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht in Ordnung. BTT.
Danke!


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, die garantiesiegel sind nicht ohne grund da. du kannst ja als hersteller nicht ausschliessen, dass es durch eigenverschulden des kunden kaputtgegangen ist. durch das siegel schon eher. wobei ich mir mal sagen lassen hab, dass man die siegel nur etwas erwärmen muss, damit der kleber davon sich löst.


----------



## Kurry (12. November 2013)

EVGA erlaubt den Kühlerwechsel. Ist halt nur Nvidia only.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup, leider. und ebenso ist evga auch der einzige mit bekannte hersteller, der karten mit bereits verbauten wakühlern verkauft.


----------



## Joselman (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deshalb ja ->  MSI

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/msi-themenabend-06-2013/279459-garantie-bei-kuehlerwechsel.html


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking bietet soweit ich weiß auf die umgebauten Grafikkarten doch auch eine Garantie an?

Und MSi hat in der Vergangenheit auch bereits mit Wasserkühlern ausgerüstete Grafikkarten verkauft(Watercool meine ich) oder irre ich mich


----------



## Joselman (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking lässt sich den Kühlerwechsel aber auch fürstlich entlohnen.


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt, kommt für mich auch absolut nicht in Frage, aber EVGA ist da auch nicht soviel besser finde ich ^^

Würde generell immer den Kühler selber montieren wenn ich dadurch Geld sparen kann


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich werde auch selber montieren. wo bleibt denn sonst der spaß?
da man durch übertaktung die garantie eh verliert.... und wer baut sich sein system auf wakü um ohne oc zu betreiben? wenige, denke ich. 
wobei ich mich immernoch frage, wie die das wissen können, ob man übertaktet hat oder nicht.


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Können sie nicht 

Außer du machst nen physikalischem Mod(Silberlack o.Ä.)
Von daher: bau die Karte wieder um und schick sie ein. In 95% der Fälle(wenn nicht mehr) merken die nix da sie eh nur austauschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> ja lieber nur eine Karte!
> 
> MSI würde ich vorschlagen. Die sind angeblich nicht so pingelig bezüglich Kühlerwechsel.


 


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die meisten hersteller haben da die haltung "wenn wir davon nicht bemerken, ist es kein problem"


 
MSI hat, laut Webseite, keinerlei Endkunden-Garantie.
Wenn du dir MSI kaufst, musst du also deinen Händler fragen, wie er mit Gewährleistungsanfragen für umgebaute Grafikkarten umgeht.


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher 240er Radi ist denn für langsamdrehende 120er (900UPM) am besten?

Ich liebäugle mit diesen hier: 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren » EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 35272

Und was haltet ihr von diesem AGB? Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal
Wie Laut ist eine DDC Ultra?


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool beim Radiator und eine DDC Ultra ist schon nicht zu verachten. Wenn du den Platz hast würde ich auch keine Pumpen/AGB Kombi verbauen sondern eine
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP CSQ - Plexi (super leise, kannst du an CPU Anschluss für PWM hängen  )
+
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Aqua Computer » aqua computer aqualis ECO 150ml mit Nanobeschichtung

Vorteile : leiser, Echtglas AGB(hält länger, wird niemals trüb)

MfG

Edit: PWM Pumpenlink eingefügt, vorher falsche verlinkt!


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Platz habe ich aber leider nicht  Und vom Design her gefällt mir die DDC soweiso nicht, deswegen wärs schön wenn die irgendwo verschwindet.
Wird ein Micro ATX System da ists saueng drin. Außerdem gefällt mir die Optik sehr und von der Performance scheint laut Tests auch echt Sahne zu sein.
Ich wüsste nurnoch gerne wie laut eine DDC Ultra oder Plus ist oder wie die heisst.

Vorher hatte ich 2 Laing D5 beide auf Stufe 2, lauter als die 2 sollte es nicht sein oder?

Und beim Radi dann eher den Alphacool? Warum?


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil er besser ist.
Warum denn sonst?!^^

Und ja natürlich ist die Perfomance Sahne aber die ist auch schweine laut. Lauter als D5 Stufe 2 aufjedenfall.
Würde wie gesagt zu einer PWM Laing greifen, die bringt mehr als genug Durchfluss und bleibt dabei richtig schön leise.


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Weil er besser ist.
> Warum denn sonst?!^^
> 
> Und ja natürlich ist die Perfomance Sahne aber die ist auch schweine laut. Lauter als D5 Stufe 2 aufjedenfall.
> Würde wie gesagt zu einer PWM Laing greifen, die bringt mehr als genug Durchfluss und bleibt dabei richtig schön leise.


 
Also eine normale DDC?

Nee hätte ja sein können das der Radi...ach keine Ahnung gut ich nehm den Alphacool


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, PWM Laings sind noch relativ neu am Markt. Gibt die bisher in Deutschland glaube ich nur in dieser EK Version bei Caseking. Die regelt man halt über einen PWM Eingang(am besten CPU Lüfter Eingang, dann regelt sie hoch wenn die CPU heißer wird), dadurch läuft die nie wirklich auf Volllast sondern bleibt schön leise. Und wenn nötig hat sie halt noch genug Reserven die sie automatisch nutzt (wobei das fast nie der Fall sein wird, die wird meist extrem entspannt laufen)


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sinn eine pumpe zu regeln erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Solange man 40 Liter oder mehr hat ist der Durchfluss doch relativ egal?


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und genau deswegen ist eine normale Laing ja so übertrieben. Denn du erreichst mit einer ungeregelten Laing locker 150 Liter. Und die PWM bleibt halt meistens(eigentlich immer!) deutlich unter Maximallast und ist dementsprechend massiv leiser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Alphacool beim Radiator und eine DDC Ultra ist schon nicht zu verachten. Wenn du den Platz hast würde ich auch keine Pumpen/AGB Kombi verbauen sondern eine
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.25 X-TOP CSQ - Plexi (super leise, kannst du an CPU Anschluss für PWM hängen  )


 
Wo bitte schön unterstützt das Ding PWM? Das hat nicht mal eine passende Leitung.




watercooled schrieb:


> Der Sinn eine pumpe zu regeln erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Solange man 40 Liter oder mehr hat ist der Durchfluss doch relativ egal?


 
runterregeln 
Man könnte natürlich auch gleich eine leise, schwächere kaufen - aber wenn es kompakt sein muss, kommt halt kaum was anderes als die DDC in Frage. Und die gibts nicht in leise&schwach. Mit fester Spannung lässt sich aber auch nur eingeschränkt runterregeln, weil sie irgendwann nicht mehr zuverlässig anläuft (im Worst-Case schon bei 7V nicht, auch wenn das die meisten schaffen). Eine direkt regelbare Version wäre da ein echter Fortschritt, da man bislang einen Aquaero o.ä. braucht. Nur: In obigen Link findet sich irgendwie kein Produkt, dass diese Fortschritt bringen würde.


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Argh ich Depp!

Eine Pumpe verrutscht beim anklicken:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP CSQ - Plexi

Hier die PWM Variante ^^


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2013)

Den AGB den ich will gibts auch in einer Version für die D5 sehe ich gerade.
Käme mir gelegen da ich die eh noch da habe.
Jetzt fehlt nurnoch eine möglichkeit die Pumpe schön zu verstecken....
Die steht ja schon recht weit raus. Ideen?


----------



## Joselman (13. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat die 780 Ti eigentlich das gleiche PCB wie die Titan/780? Im cooling configurator ist nur die classified von EVGA gelistet...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, die Spannungswandler wurde überarbeitet. Es sollte möglich sein Kühler zu bauen, die auf alle 3 passen - aber das bestehende für die 780ti genutzt werden können ist imho nicht garantiert.


----------



## Joselman (13. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist es also noch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass mein Titan AC kryographics Kühler auf eine 780 Ti passt. 

Auf Caseking ist ein Bild von dem PCB der MSI 780 Ti . Dem Bild nach würde ich sagen die sind identisch aber dann warte ich doch mal lieber bis es jemand getestet hat.


----------



## icedon (13. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Generelle Frage die immer wieder gestellt wird: Welche Pumpe hat das Potential leiser zu sein:
-Aquacomputer D5 mit USB und Aquabus
-Swifttech MCP35x

Ich brauche was kompakteres als die Aquastream XT und modbar soll sie sein.


----------



## Kurry (14. November 2013)

Geregelt definitiv beide. Die DDC Variante hat mehr Power in den meisten restriktiven Kreisläufen der Durchschnittsuser, die D5 sieht besser aus. Darüberhinaus erzeugt die D5 eher ein Brummen, die DDC eher ein Ton höherer Frequenz (Pfeifen/Sausen). Liegt also im Ohr des Betrachters. 

Ich hab zur Zeit ne Reihe D5's am Start und bin super zufrieden. Wenn man nicht nach Optik so wie ich kauft, würde ich dennoch zur neuen PWM Laing raten (gibt es sogar bei Caseking von EK), da diese noch kompakter ist und meistens mehr Power hat.


----------



## oelkanne (14. November 2013)

Hmmm da wir grad beim thema sind....hab eigentlich auch 3 laings aber nur 2 aam laufen weil die erste krasse geräusche von sich gibt....weis da einer ne möglixhkeit wie man diesen entstehenden zyklon wegbekommen kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich vermute mal, du hast einen röhren agb und der zyklon entsteht über dem auslass ? wenn das der fall ist, könntest du ein stück schwamm über den auslass legen.


----------



## oelkanne (14. November 2013)

Ich seh den zyklon zwar ned aber er entsteht und das hör ich halt bei der ersten laing denn alle andren 2 sind ruhig...und laufen konstant auf 12V. Jupp ne röhre drinn...aber aus glas


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt da war ja was. kannst du da einen deckel abnehmen oder sind die öffnungen gerade groß genug für die anschlüsse? 
pumpen drosseln könnte auch helfen. ich hab meine einzelne DDC-1T auf 8,7V gedrosselt.


----------



## santos (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir laufen 2 D5 AC USBdas Brummen fängt bei beiden, bei 80% Leistung an, darunter hört man nichts. Eine steckt im Aqualis, die andere ist dazu geschaltet. Beide sind auf 50% gedrosselt, dabei  schaffen sie einen Durchfluss von ca. 100l/h. Ich habe auch nur eine ausprobiert, gleiches System. Bei 50% nur noch 25l/h Durchfluss, wenn ich auf 100% gehe, werden 76l/h angezeigt, dafür aber das T34 brummen. Also zwei auf 50% gedrosselt, ausreichend Leistung und leise.


----------



## oelkanne (14. November 2013)

Naja...bei allen 3 laings auf 12v hab ich " nur" 176 l/h ansonsten mit 2 sinds 130


----------



## santos (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@oelkanne
hast Du denn unten kein Prallschutz, Du hast doch auch das Aqualis oder? Mit dem Prallschutz dürfe sich kein Zyklon bilden. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich eine "Wassersäule" und Du einen Zyklon, hat nicht jeder, da sind wir jetzt stolz drauf.


----------



## oelkanne (14. November 2013)

Ne ne ... ich hab nen custom agb ... mach mal nen bild in bilderfred am we ... dann wisst ihr auch was ich mein...hab mir schon bissl gedanken gemacht aber ich werd mir da ned schlau so richtig...


----------



## Tommi1 (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> ansonsten mit 2 sinds 130



Uff.... Da hast Du aber alles am Kreislauf hängen, oder?

Hab bei 12 Volt und einer Laing umd die 140 l/h.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich meine lüfterkonfig ändern sollte. aktuell habe ich in der front eine 360er (push/pull) der luft reinzieht, im deckel das gleiche nur der pustet raus. im heck sitzt noch ein 140er, der zieht auch raus. 

wenn ich nun den 140er als intake und die beiden radis raussaugen lasse, muss ich mir dann sorgen machen, dass ich zuwenig luft reinbekomme? ich hab mein case mit schalldämmung ausgestattet, also sind die einzigen löcher, wo kein lüfter sitzt, nurnoch die pci-blenden. 
ich kann natürlich auch andersrum machen, also die radis rein, der hecklüfter raus. 

ich hab noch platz für einen 120er, der den 140er untertützen kann. da steht nur im moment die pumpe im weg.


----------



## oelkanne (14. November 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Uff.... Da hast Du aber alles am Kreislauf hängen, oder?
> 
> Hab bei 12 Volt und einer Laing umd die 140 l/h.



Jupp man bedenke...so ca 40 scraubis mit unmengen an winkeln...auch wenn bitspower draufsteht dann noch nen mora mit doppelten schnelltrennis von koolance also am mora und am gehäuse und ram kühler und dann noch dazukommend nicht gerade die durchfluss besten grafik kühler von aquacomputer...dann noch 2 slim radis im keller und deckel und das ae5 hat auch nen wasserkühler drauf


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uff... ich hab neben pumpe und agb nur den cpu-block, zwei 360er und eine fließanzeiger mit filter im kreislauf. der fließanzeiger ist rein optisch, also nur so drehendes rädchen. reicht völlig aus.


----------



## icedon (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Geregelt definitiv beide. Die DDC Variante hat mehr Power in den meisten restriktiven Kreisläufen der Durchschnittsuser, die D5 sieht besser aus. Darüberhinaus erzeugt die D5 eher ein Brummen, die DDC eher ein Ton höherer Frequenz (Pfeifen/Sausen).... [SNIP]





santos schrieb:


> bei mir laufen 2 D5 AC USBdas Brummen fängt bei beiden, bei 80% Leistung an, darunter hört man nichts. Eine steckt im Aqualis, die andere ist dazu geschaltet. Beide sind auf 50% gedrosselt, dabei schaffen sie einen Durchfluss von ca. 100l/h. ... [SNIP].



Danke. Ich werde die AC D5 nehmen. Ich will auch nur eine davon einbauen, da mir 60L/h Durchfluss ausreichen. Momentan macht meine Aquastream XT mit 54Hz c.a. 70l/h bei 30°C Wasser .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich meine lüfterkonfig ändern sollte. aktuell habe ich in der front eine 360er (push/pull) der luft reinzieht, im deckel das gleiche nur der pustet raus. im heck sitzt noch ein 140er, der zieht auch raus.
> 
> wenn ich nun den 140er als intake und die beiden radis raussaugen lasse, muss ich mir dann sorgen machen, dass ich zuwenig luft reinbekomme? ich hab mein case mit schalldämmung ausgestattet, also sind die einzigen löcher, wo kein lüfter sitzt, nurnoch die pci-blenden.
> ich kann natürlich auch andersrum machen, also die radis rein, der hecklüfter raus.
> ...


 
Ein 140er bewegt definitiv weniger Luft, als 6*120. Wenn dann solltest die Radis reinblasen lassen, dann kann sich wenigstens noch das Netzteil beteiligen. Aber ingesamt sind da imho zusätzliche Öffnungen dringend empfehlenswert.


----------



## tigerjessy (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich baue in nächster Zeit (so um Weihnachten) einen komplett neuen Rechner. Er wird auf einen 4770K und einer GTX780Ti oder R9290X als Hauptkomponenten laufen.
Da mich der Gedanke einer Wasserkühlung schon seit geraumer Zeit beschäftigt, überlege ich ob es sinnvoll ist dieses in die Tat umzusetzen.
Vorher muss ich aber noch einige Punkte abklären.
Ich wohne in einer Dachwohnung in der es im Sommer leicht bis zu 35°C wird. 
Meinem alten Rechner (i7920) konnte ich im Sommer nur @stock laufen lassen.
Wird eine ausreichend dimensionierte Wakü mit diesen Temperaturen plus OC (4,5GHz) fertig werden?
Ich frage aus dem Grunde weil Haswell doch ziemlich hitzig insbesondere bei OC über 4,2GHz sein soll.
Als Radiatorfläche hatte ich an 2 Radis (420 und 280) gedacht in einem Phantek Enthoo Primo oder Corsair 900D

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein 140er bewegt definitiv weniger Luft, als 6*120. Wenn dann solltest die Radis reinblasen lassen, dann kann sich wenigstens noch das Netzteil beteiligen. Aber ingesamt sind da imho zusätzliche Öffnungen dringend empfehlenswert.


 danke dir.

jo, irgendwo auch logisch. war mir nicht sicher, wie viel das tatsächlich ausmacht. ich werde dann einfach mal testen. ich setze die pumpe irgendwo anders hin, dann hab ich unten noch einen 120er zum luft rauspusten.
das netzteil ist semi-passiv, daher tut das recht wenig dazu. 

ich glaub, ich mach auch den noppenschaum wieder raus, so hab ich mehr kleine öffnungen, durch die die luft abziehen kann. vor allem, da ich keinen wirklichen unterschied zwischen mit oder ohne schalldämmung hören kann.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ist denn da die Logik 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 35272

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm "Standard" mit 2x Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350rpm Bundle Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm "Standard" mit 2x Yate Loon D12SL-12 1350rpm 35456


----------



## Xylezz (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kracher 

Vllt wollen sie ihre Loonies abverkaufen und aus dem Sortiment nehmen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also das bundle kaufen und die dann lüfter verschenken ^^


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mal wieder wie würdet ihr die WaKü-Teile miteinander verbinden um die beste Kühlleistung zu bekommen ? 
Natürlich muss die Verschlauchung auch gut auschaun ^^

Pumpe-Radi-HDD-Radi-MB-Cpu-GaKa-MB (Z77) -AGB-AGB ( Pumpe) ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Reihenfolge ist an sich ziemlich egal, da sich die Temperatur im gesamten Kreislauf recht schnell angleicht - größere Unterschiede hat's da kaum.
Ich hatte nie größere Unterschiede, mehr als 1-2° waren es nie - und das ist schon fast die Meßungenauigkeit.
Einzig der AGB muss direkt vor - und über - die Pumpe, wie Du es ja hast.


----------



## DAEF13 (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin, lang ist's her dass ich hier aktiv war.
In letzter Zeit fiel mir immer wieder auf, dass sich meine Pumpe, die Aquastram XT Ultra, immer wieder auf die niedrigste Drehzahl gedrosselt hat, um dann wieder langsam auf die von mir gewünschten 61Hz zu beschleunigen.

Normalerweise passiert das ja nur, wenn der Widerstand zu gering ist, der Kreislauf ist aber seit 2 Jahren unangetastet und lief bis jetzt immer mit der Frequenz.
Wenn ich den Auto-Modus reinschalte geht die Frequenz hoch bis auf ~80Hz.

Woran kann es nun also liegen, dass die Pumpe sich immer wieder zurücksetzt?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Menke


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat meine auch ab und zu gemacht. Keine Ahnung woran das lag aber mich hats auch nicht gestört.


----------



## tigerjessy (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Sommer kann es bei einer Hitzewelle in meinem Tipi bis zu 35°C werden. (Dachgeschoss)
Kann ich da eine ausreichend dimensionierte Wakü für Cpu und Gpu (5x140) planen oder brauche ich da u.U. einen Chiller?


----------



## DAEF13 (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm,
mich stört es schon gewaltig, da mein PC vom Geräuschpegel eigentlich kaum wahrnehmbar ist, Pumpe aber beim Zurücksetzen hässlich brummt.
Wenn ich mal langeweile haben sollte bau ich den Kram mal auseinander, nach ca. 2 Jahren ohne Putzen hat die Kiste mal ne Inspektion verdient 

@Tigerjessy: Ich kühle meinen Kram mit nem 3x140er und das reicht bei den bescheidenen 28°C, die im Sommer hier zustande kommen, aus.
Du hast natürlich noch mehr Wärme abzuführen, aber ich denke es wird reichen, wenn du keine Rekordtemperaturen erwartest.
Irgendwas zwischen 40-45°C Wassertemperatur wirst du unter Last wohl haben, dementsprechend steigen die Kerntemperaturen dann auch an.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da würde auch ein 360er langen. Mit einem 5x140er Radi bist du locker dabei.


----------



## tigerjessy (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.
Mit Luft kann ich OC im Sommer vergessen, deshalb mein Plan einer Wakü.
Und mit dem Boost 2.0 der ja stark temperaturabhängig ist würde meine Grafikkarte bei 
Luftkühlung wohl nur im worst case Modus laufen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so, ich hab nun einfach mal den hecklüfter und die lüfter vom frontradi umgedreht. wassertemperatur bleibt gleich, allerdings ist die cpu-temp rund 5° gesunken. probleme mit unterdruck hab ich keine bemerkt.


----------



## tigerjessy (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade das die Wakü-Case-Liste nicht mehr bearbeitet wird.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Panthek Enthoo Primo gemacht?
Ist eines der wenigen Cases die sich ohne Umbau für eine  größere interne Wakü eignet.
Nur sagen Bilder eben nicht alles. 
Aber laut Spezis würde alles reinpassen was ich plane.
Platz für Pumpe und AGB ist vorbereitet. 
Die Radis scheinen auch ohne Probleme integriert werden zu können.
1x420 oben und 280 im Boden (ein Bracket für den 280 wird mitgeliefert)
Spricht irgendetwas gravierendes gegen dieses Gehäuse?


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Schade das die Wakü-Case-Liste nicht mehr bearbeitet wird.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Panthek Enthoo Primo gemacht?
> Ist eines der wenigen Cases die sich ohne Umbau für eine  größere interne Wakü eignet.
> Nur sagen Bilder eben nicht alles.
> ...


 

Hab grad ein Tape + Daten Gefunden 



Spoiler



Google-Ergebnis für http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/CASE/ENTHOO/ENTHOO-1.jpg


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ho ihr lieben, mal ne kurze frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte ob ein 420er Radi im Deckel des Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Moddingarbeiten passt? Auf gut die hälfte des ersten 5 1/4 zoll Schachtes könnte ich verzichten, weil da eh nur das Aquero unterkommen muss.

Dremel ist vorhanden und die Moddingfinger jucken. ^^


----------



## Kurry (16. November 2013)

Ich denke es kommt stark auf dein MB an. Von den Dimensionen passt der Radiator relativ locker rein, aber ich befürchte, dass die 140er Lüfter mit deinem MB kollidieren. Der 240er passt ja deswegen rein, weil er versetzt angebracht wird und so nicht mit dem MB kollidiert.

Was ich so an Bildern gesehen habe würde ich spontan eher nein sagen..

Genau das Problem habe ich bei einem alten Case von mir, das ich aus Bastelspaß Wakü fit machen wollte. Der 420er passt mit Anlegen von Schablone, aber die Lüfter würden wahrscheinlich mit dem EPS Stecker kollidieren -.-


----------



## Xylezz (16. November 2013)

Dann könntest du den EPS Anschluss auf die Rückseite setzen wenn du bock auf sowas hast und mit dem lötkolben umgehen kannst


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann würde ich allerdings den stecker nicht direkt anlöten, sonst muss ja nochmal extra ein loch dafür in den mainbardtray. würde auch bestimmt nicht schlecht aussehen, wenn man auf einmal nichtmehr diese riesigen stecker am mobo hat.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2013)

Was gibt es denn für Orange (am besten mit LED) Lüfter die für nen Radi geeignet sind? Taugen die Vortex bei Aquatuning was? Ist das etwa sogar die gleiche Marke die auch Umwälzpumpen herstellt?

Funktioniert dass, wenn man nen 240 Radi oben auf n Arc R2 schraubt mit den Lüftern unter dem Lochblech die dann saugen( oder sollten die rausdrücken wenn inner Front noch zwei 120er reinpusten und im Heck n 140 raus?) und dann das Obere Luftfilterteil mit Lochblech erhöht, dass man quasi nen Lochgitterkasten mit Staubfilter  um den Radi hat? 

Oder müsste man das zwischenblech zumindest innerhalb der Lüfterschrauben rausflexen?


Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man so n Case lackiert und umbaut, erlischt da auch die Garantie?


----------



## Xylezz (16. November 2013)

Die xigmateks sind eigentlich ganz geil. War mit denen ausschließlich unterwegs bevor ich auf wakü umgebaut habe ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt stark auf dein MB an. Von den Dimensionen passt der Radiator relativ locker rein, aber ich befürchte, dass die 140er Lüfter mit deinem MB kollidieren. Der 240er passt ja deswegen rein, weil er versetzt angebracht wird und so nicht mit dem MB kollidiert.
> 
> Was ich so an Bildern gesehen habe würde ich spontan eher nein sagen..
> 
> Genau das Problem habe ich bei einem alten Case von mir, das ich aus Bastelspaß Wakü fit machen wollte. Der 420er passt mit Anlegen von Schablone, aber die Lüfter würden wahrscheinlich mit dem EPS Stecker kollidieren -.-


 
ggf würde ich dann eben den 420er auch etwas versetzt anbringen, bzw schaun ob slim Radi mit scythe Slip stream passen.

ps: Board ist Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, Spawas stehen unter wasser.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2013)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Die xigmateks sind eigentlich ganz geil. War mit denen ausschließlich unterwegs bevor ich auf wakü umgebaut habe ^^



Ok, wer ich mit mal anschauen. 
Lohnt sich so n Graka VRAM Kühler eigl? Oder ist das auch nur wieder Optik und man kann genauso nur Passive Kühlkörper draufkleben?


----------



## Xylezz (16. November 2013)

Vram lohnt sich. Ohne wakü müsstest du sogar n Lüfter drauf richten wenn da nur passive kühlkörper sind


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2013)

Ahh, gut. Gabs nicht auch mal VRM Wasserkühler?

Welche 120er schwarzen Noiseblocker sind denn gut?  Natürlich möglichst billig.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut und billig findest du selten. aber die blacksilent pro sollen gut sein. die pl1 mit 900rpm, pl2 mit 1400rpm. beide zwischen 10 und 15 euro
die blacksilet ohne pro gibts unter 10euro, die haben allerdings einen blauen propeller

vrm wakü müsstest du warscheinlich selber zurechtbasteln, zumindest die bodenplatte. 
von watercool gibts da was: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14785_Watercool-HEATKILLER--microSW-X-40-DIY.html
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14786_Watercool-HEATKILLER--microSW-X-60-DIY.html
ist eigendlich in verbindung damit gedacht: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p14534_Watercool-HEATKILLER--GPU-X--Core-LT.html
kann man aber bestimmt auch einzeln nutzen, muss man halt nur die anschlussadapter noch besorgen

edit: reichen die blacksilent pro pl1 für meine wakü aus? ich hab zwei 360er XT45 von alphacool, gekühlt wird im moment nur die cpu, gpu soll später noch dazukommen. eine 7850 lohnt sich einfach nicht unter wasser zu setzen, vor allem, da diese hardwareseitig nicht mehr spannung zulässt und somit für übertaktung wenig sinnvoll ist. neue gpu soll eine 7970/280x oder besser werden.
die bspro pl1 will ich nehmen, damit die das regeln wegfällt. die sollen dauerhaft auf maximum laufen. darum auch nicht die pl2


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab hier mal was zusammengestellt, wenn was nicht stimmt einfach sagen. 

Der VRAM Kühler passt glaub ich nicht, oder? 

Die Backplate, passen die Löcher für mein Layout?

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl was vergessen zu haben. 

Wie verbinde ich denn den GPU und den VRM Kühler, da steht ja nix von wegen  Bohrung?



https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b44fd3ee544506939e7f2b068690bb0c


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den vrm-kühler muss man sich selber auf die richtige größe zurechtschneiden. das anschlussgewinde ist glaub ich M5, schau aber nochmal auf der hp von watercool nach, da steht etwas mehr.

der warenkorb sieht nicht ganz rund aus ... aber mach für kaufberatung mal nen eigenen thread im entsprechenden unterforum auf, da geht das nicht unter


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2013)

Was meinst du denn mit nicht ganz rund?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

7 meter schlauch scheinen mir übertrieben viel. und du hast dich einmal bei den anschlüssen verklickt. da hast du 16/13 ausgewählt. und ob dieser vram kühler passt, kp. würde die speicher wohl einfach mit den kleinen kühlerchen bestücken Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech RAM-Kühler MOS-C10 - passiv Enzotech RAM-Kühler MOS-C10 - passiv 19065


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2013)

Den Schlauch hab ich einfach mal so viel genommen, ich würde wohl vor dem befüllen noch n Stücke  paar austauschen, ich bin bei sowas sehr pingelig.
Die Anschlüsse, ok.

Würde denn ein 240er erstmal auch reichen? Nen zweiten könnte man ja immernoch integrieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 240er für cpu allein, kein problem. mit graka würde ich mindestens einen 360er nehmen, besser aber mehr/größer.


----------



## Kurry (17. November 2013)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> ggf würde ich dann eben den 420er auch etwas versetzt anbringen, bzw schaun ob slim Radi mit scythe Slip stream passen.
> 
> ps: Board ist Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, Spawas stehen unter wasser.



Wird auf jedenfall ne knappe Kiste - Ohnr zu messen kann ich da nicht 100% zustimmen, hier passt jedenfalls ein 60mm dicker Rad knapp:

http://s1196.photobucket.com/user/pmrennie/media/Mobile Uploads/2012-01-14225516.jpg.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber auch nur der radi. die lüfter sind aussen dran.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. November 2013)

Könnte jemand von euch der GPU Only betreibt ein Foto machen? Mit so passiven Kühlkörpern auf dem VRAM sagte doch einer braucht man nen Lüfter der draufpustet?


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit genügend Flow im Case brauchst du keinen Lüfter.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also die mindestbelüftung von je einem ein- und einem ausbalasendem lüfter würde ich immer beibehalten, egal wie gut die wakü ist. mit den kupferkühlern sollte das dann für den vram ausreichen.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin 

Hab da eine frage und zwar, würden 2l Wasser für mein System reichen?

*Radiatoren,*

1x 480 Radi
1x 360 Radi
1x 120 Radi

*Gekühlt wird,*

CPU
GPU
MoBo 

*AGB,*

EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 400 Reservoir *(Volumen: 820 ml)*


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der AGB voll werden soll dann eindeutig Nein


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schätz das ein wenig mehr brauchen wirst da ich mit mein Sys schon auf knappe 2L bin.

1x250ml Agb 
1x360 Big
1x360 Slim
CPU-GPU-MB-HDD


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte für nen 360er CPU Only Loop mit kleinem AGB und wenig Schlauch ca. 750ml.
Dazu kommen bei dir sagen wir mal 500ml AGB, ein weiterer 480er mit nochmal 500ml, ein 120er, 200ml, CPU, GPU, Mobo mit sagen wir 150mL
Nun noch jede Menge Schlauch mit nochmal 250ml und schon sind 2 Liter weg.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Könnte jemand von euch der GPU Only betreibt ein Foto machen? Mit so passiven Kühlkörpern auf dem VRAM sagte doch einer braucht man nen Lüfter der draufpustet?



Auf meinem Sysprofil müssten 1-2 sein, kann aber später nochmal welche extra machen. 

Direkt einen Lüfter drauf brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Kommt aber auf die Karte an. 

Ich hab ohne direkt darauf ausgerichteten Lüfter (original Lüfter der Karte 2 Slots drunter angebracht gewesen) in etwa 10 Grad mehr bei vram und vrm. Anstatt ~50 also ~60 Grad. Dafür lass ich keinen extra Lüfter laufen.


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange man den VRAM nicht übertaktet ist das eh egal.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werde ich mir noch 1l dazu Bestellen, danke


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann auch immer wieder sein das du nachfüllen musst. Wobei du auch 2 Liter bestellen kannst und den rest dann mit dest Wasser auffüllen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollt ich auch grad vorschlagen !


----------



## oelkanne (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei ner Wakü kann man nie genug Wassersipsch daheim haben^^


----------



## eRaTitan (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



watercooled schrieb:


> Kann auch immer wieder sein das du nachfüllen musst. Wobei du auch 2 Liter bestellen kannst und den rest dann mit dest Wasser auffüllen.


 
Meinst du ich soll Leitungswasser nehmen? 
Ich hab ja schon 2l und paar Teile für die WaKÜ, da ich die restlichen Komponenten diese Woche bestelle wollte ich nur schnell wissen ob 2l reichen werden oder ob ich mir noch ein Liter dazu kaufen soll.


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destilliertes Wasser kein Leitungswasser !
Hab immer ein 5L Bottel daham weil des auch für andere Geräte genutzt wird Bsp.Bügeleisen usw


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Destilliertes Wasser kein Leitungswasser !
> Hab immer ein 5L Bottel daham weil des auch für andere Geräte genutzt wird Bsp.Bügeleisen usw


 Jap, der 5L Kanister "destilliertes" Wasser (ist eigentlich nur entmineralisiert, aber das reicht auch) ausm Baumarkt ist vollkommen ausreichend und günstig. Betreibe meine Wakü seit über einem Jahr nur damit. Kann man aber auch mit Fertiggemischen oder Korrosionsschutz mischen.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Destilliertes Wasser kein Leitungswasser !



Schon klar, das war ja auch Ironisch gemeint 

Kauf mir dann einfach 1l dazu.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kanister mit 5l gibts für unter 2€  hab ich letztens erst bei aldi geseen, sonst hat auch jeder baumarkt das zeug


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir Kaufen das immer bei RossDemann  
Die paar Cent für eine langlebig WaKü gern und für die Pump damit die in Schwung bleibt ein Fläschchen innovatek Protect IP


----------



## Kurry (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> aber auch nur der radi. die lüfter sind aussen dran.


 
Ist aber auch ein 60mm Radiator


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. November 2013)

Ich würde wohl in der Front nen 240 mit nach innen pushenden Lüfter und oben nochmal einen mit nach ausen pushenden einbauen, im Heck noch einen 140er der auch rausbläst.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> kanister mit 5l gibts für unter 2€  hab ich letztens erst bei aldi geseen, sonst hat auch jeder baumarkt das zeug


 
So günstig?!


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im aldi umme ecke gabs das für 1,39 oder 1,49. habs nicht mehr genau im kopf. stand gleich neben dem kühlmittel fürs auto


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> So günstig?!


 
Klar ist das so günstig... Ist ja nur entmineralisiertes Wasser und kein flüssges Gold, wie man es beim Preis von Aquatuning meint.


----------



## Tommi1 (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder bei Edeka für , glaub, 1,59 € je 5 Liter Kanister.
Da hol ich es immer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. November 2013)

Mit wieviel Drehzahl lasst ihr denn eure Lüfter laufen? Oder lasst ihr das die Steuerung selber regeln?


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

99ct beim Hornbach. Wer bietet weniger?


----------



## Xylezz (17. November 2013)

0,00 bei der ersten Wakü  Von Muddi ausm Hauswirtschaftsraum 

Mittlerweile 1,89 ausm real. Ist aufm Heimweg von der Arbeit ^^


----------



## oelkanne (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An mein Rechner lass ich nur Super Zero Water und Inno..


----------



## Tommi1 (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

64ct für 2 Liter (beides weniger)....

Inno kommt bei mir net mehr rein.
Das Zeug hat mir, in Verbindung mit dest. Wasser, den Kühler verstopf und anschließend, nach einbau vom Filter, auch diesen.
Jetzt ohne ist alles wieder in Ordnung.


Meine 3 laufen mit 570 U/min bei normaler Temp (bis 28°C Wassertemp). Wenns wärmer wird regelt der Aquaero hoch.


----------



## Callisto (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane vom Cosmos S (360er Radi) auf Corsair 900D umzusteigen.
System siehe Signatur. Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist ein 420er im Deckel und ein 480er in der Seite ausreichend für meine CPU und zükunftige Single Highend Graka für eine sehr leise (500 U/min) kühlung.

Radis will ich mir den Phobya 420 und den Phobya 480 V2 holen.Laut Tests kommen die sehr gut mit langsamen Lüftern klar.

Gruß
Calli


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Locker flockig 

@Pommes: Meine liefen mit 350UPM und im Spielebetrieb mit 900.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hab den Warenkorb nochmal überarbeitet.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c5b9dba6fef555c70f3500fc0f28f3c9

Zwei Fragen:


1. Wo bekomm ich so ein Microsystemteil her um den VRM Kühler an den GPU Kühler anzubinden?
2. Wie und wo sollte ich welchen Verteiler mit Kugelhahn einbauen um das System zu entleeren?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. wenn es nicht beigelegt ist, entweder die originalteile von watercool direkt, oder aber mit glück bei aquatuning. 
2. t-stück am tiefesten punkt zwischensetzen, kugelhahn anschliessen, fertig 

edit: gibts als set direkt bei watercool: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/17020


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kugelhahn ist nutzlos. Zieh einfach an der niedrigsten Stelle den Schlauch ab und lass es leer laufen. 
Danach pustest nochmal durch und 70% des Wassers ist draußen.

Im Warenkorb hast du zu wenig Anschlüsse. Warum kein Aquaero? Und was meinst du mit Microsystemteil?


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. November 2013)

Ah ok, gut.


Weil, Kai, mir ein Aquaero Pro zu teuer ist und mir das LT irgendwie nicht smyphatisch ist. Ihr könnt mich aber gerne belehren.

Wieso zu wenig Anschlüsse?

Zwei 45 Grad Winkel zwischen Pumpe und GPU Kühler, zwei 45 Grad zwischen Graka und CPU und ein 45 Grad an CPU und ein 90 Grad an oberem Radi.

Dann nochmal ein 90 Grad  um aus dem Laufwerksschacht wieder raus und rum zukommen und an dem zweiten Radi in der der Front der die Anschlüsse oben habt ein normaler.
Dann ein 90 Grad nach unten und an dem AGB auf dem HDD Käfig ein normaler. 

Dann ein 90 am Agb und nochmal einer an der Pumpe. Der AGB steht am hinteren Rand des Cage, der 90 Grad geht hinter dem Cage runter und durch den 90 Grad  ihn die Aquastream rein. 

Vor dem Einlass der Auqastream würde ich auch ein T Stück reinmachen.

1. Reicht die Normale Version der Aquastream oder sollte es eine bessere sein?
2. Was für ein Unterschied ist zweischrn schwarz matten gerändelten und normalen Anschlüssen?
3. Fillport für den AGB oder ist da schon was?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die standart unterscheidet sich von der advanced und ultra nur in den zusatzfunktionen wie tempsensor und lüftersteuerung und so. die reine pumpenleistung an sich ist die gleiche. standart ist also völlig ausreichend, steuern tust du ja eh mit dem t-balancer.

die gerändelten sind griffiger, rutschen nicht so leicht zwischen den fingern.

fillport ist ja im grunde einfach nur eine fest eingebaute verlängerung für einen der oberen anschlüsse. durch diese brauch man das case beim befüllen nicht öffnen, je nachdem, wie man den verbaut. ist praktisch, aber nicht unbedingt wichtig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. November 2013)

Ah ok dann verzichte ich darauf. Was ist denn nun besser? Aquaero LT oder nen T-Balancer?

Sollte man Tempsensoren haben, wenn ja wieviele?

Was ist mit Durchflussmesser?


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Eindeutig das Aquaero LT und die Standard Aquastream.
Fillport ist nutzlos. Bei den Anschlüssen kuckst einfach aufs Design.


----------



## Joselman (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe beide Anschlüsse. Gerändelt finde ich viel angenehmer zum anschrauben!!!! Nie wieder die normalen. Hab ich mir am Radi im Deckel fast die Finger abgebrochen. (Radi ausbauen hätte aber auch geholfen )

Du brauchst so wie ich das sehe min. 14 Anschlüsse. Halt 2 pro Teil. Du hast 7 Komponenten im Kreislauf also 14 du hast aber nur 13 Anschlüsse drin...


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. November 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Anschlüsse. Gerändelt finde ich viel angenehmer zum anschrauben!!!! Nie wieder die normalen. Hab ich mir am Radi im Deckel fast die Finger abgebrochen. (Radi ausbauen hätte aber auch geholfen )
> 
> Du brauchst so wie ich das sehe min. 14 Anschlüsse. Halt 2 pro Teil. Du hast 7 Komponenten im Kreislauf also 14 du hast aber nur 13 Anschlüsse drin...



Ne, ich brauch eigl nur 12, der VRM Kühler wird an den GPU Kühler gekoppelt. Der wird nicht extra angeschlossen.


Was ist denn nun mit Tempsensoren/Durchflussmessern?


----------



## Joselman (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja dann 12. Passt.


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Na dann reichts.
Tempsensor kannst mit reinnehme, gibt nen netten G1/4 von Phobya.
DFM brauchst nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen oder zwei vor und nach den Radis?


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach einen irgendwo im System.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einer langt - die Temperaturdifferenz im System ist geringer als der Messfehler dieser Sensoren....


----------



## wheeler (18. November 2013)

Ich hatte jetzt zweimal Leckage mit einem inline tempsensor. Da hat es immer den oring zerrissen, dann hatte ich den Salat . Gibts ne andere Möglichkeit der Temp. Messung ? Vieleicht im agb ?


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu fest reingeschraubt oder wie hast du die Dichtung kaputt bekommen?


----------



## wheeler (18. November 2013)

Ne ich glaub da waren / sind scharfe Kanten am Gewinde welche den oring dann beschädigt haben


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage zum Alphacool Lighttower: 

Sind die Schrauben um ihn Alleinstehend zu verwenden dabei oder hab ich mich verlesen?


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Für Anwendungsfälle wo der Behälter fest verschraubt werden muss befinden sich 4 M4 Gewinde (Schrauben nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten) in dem Boden.



Da hast es.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. November 2013)

Ah gut, ok danke.


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Master II - schwarz Scythe Kaze Master II - schwarz 70207

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 - schwarz Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 - schwarz 70114


----------



## rossi1002 (19. November 2013)

Die Server Version regelt die Lüfter Temperaturabhängig, selbstständig, die Kaze II muss man manuell einstellen.
Außerdem kann man bei der Kaze II die Knöpfe versenken.


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grrrmmm wer hat denn das wieder erfunden. Kaze Server mit versenkbaren Knöpfen wär mir am liebsten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die automatische Regelung dürfte sowieso nur eingeschränkt für Wakü zu gebrauchen sein, weil man afaik weder eine konfigurierbare Kennlinie noch eine Sollwertregelung hat.


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollwert muss doch einstellbar sein? Ich hätte als Sensor halt einfach den Aquacomputer Inline rangehängt.

Hat sonst wer n paar vorschläge? Ich möchte 4 Lüfter damit regeln, allerdings alle an einem Anschluss. Reicht wenns ne kleine Platine ist.
Aquaero ist mir eigentlich zu teuer.


----------



## Jens7385 (19. November 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die automatische Regelung dürfte sowieso nur eingeschränkt für Wakü zu gebrauchen sein, weil man afaik weder eine konfigurierbare Kennlinie noch eine Sollwertregelung hat.



Also bei der Kaze  Server kannste nen Sollwert einstellen nur eben keine Kennlinie. 
Und soweit weis, passenda ganz normale 10k Tempsensoren dran.


----------



## Oozy (20. November 2013)

Würde der Passivkühler fürs Aquaero 5 LT ausreichen, um eine Laing DDC (1 Kanal) und 7 Lüfter (Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2 (5x), PK-2 (2x)) zu regeln, ohne Kühlprobleme zu bekommen? Platziert wird sie auf einer dünnen Aluplatte, die mit dem Gehäuse (Corsair Carbide Aur 540) oberhalb des SSD-Käfigs festgeschraubt wird. Wie wird das im Sommer aussehen? Raumtemperatur kann auch mal bis zu 26-27°C heiss werden. (Grosse Fenster richtung Sonne sei Dank).


----------



## Xylezz (20. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn da guter Luftzug herrscht passt das. Wenn nicht würde ich aufjedenfall den Wasserkühler nehmen oder das AE6


----------



## watercooled (20. November 2013)

Aquaero 6? Mein Gott ich werd alt...


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wer wollte hier eigendlich maße vom enthoo primo wissen? ich hab bei meinem kollegen mal nachgemessen.


----------



## Linq (20. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte wieder an vergangene Tage anschließen und mich wieder mit einer WaKü versuchen.Hab damals schon erfahrungen gesammelt und ist dann wieder eingeschlafen, die genauere Erläuterung kommt in den nächsten Wochen .Ich plane ein neues System aber wie gesagt das später, derzeit sammel ich Randinformationen um den Rahmen genau abzustecken.
Wasserkühlung wird es wieder!

Ich hänge bei der Frage nach der Schlauchdicke, was ist da empfehlenswert ?Welche Dicke ist so üblich ? Wo liegen vor und Nachteile ?


----------



## watercooled (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Üblich sind 10/8 und 16/10. Letzteres sieht aber deutlich besser aus.

Dann gäbs noch 13/10 welcher aber schnell knickt und 19/13 welcher aber einfach nur extrem klobig wirkt.

Wo ist jetzt eig der Unterschied zwischen Aquaero 5 und 6?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8 ist besser als 10/8, knickt weniger leicht. wobei das knicken kein problem ist, wenn man mit gewinkelten anschlüssen arbeitet

aq6 arbeitet digital und hat sogut wie keine abwärme, darum benötigt man keine kühlrippen oder gar den waküler. und die aq6 ist deutlich leistungsfähiger. im demovideo haben die zwei D5 pumpen und 2*20 lüfter an je einem kanal angeschlossen. also fällt auch das dazukaufen von poweradjust und so weg.


----------



## Linq (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Üblich sind 10/8 und 16/10. Letzteres sieht aber deutlich besser aus.*



Könnt Ihr mir da irgendwie Bildmaterial bieten ? 
Man kann es sich so, sehr schwer vorstellen.
Bei Aquacomputer gibt es nur 13/10 ?!

Wie empfehlenswert ist der aquaero ? Bei 3 Radiatoren im System (wobei ich heute andenke einen Radiator passiv zu lassen, habe 2x 480mm im Sinn und einen 360 mm , SLI ist nicht geplant aber die option würde ich mir gern offen halten,CPU,GPU,Spannungswandler sowie RAM und Chipsatz unter Wasser)


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst ja mal bei mir aufn Sysprofil vorbeischaun da sind genug bilder mit 10/8 

Mein Sys. ist bis auf die Ram´s WaKü


----------



## Joselman (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage an die Leute die immer schreiben 13/10 würde so leicht knicken. Habt ihr auch mal solche Schläuche selber verbaut? Ich finde diese Aussage mittlerweile übertrieben. 
Ich hab 13/10 und damit die abknicken muss man schon richtig ******** verlegen. Wegen der ganzen "panikmache" hier habe ich dazu smartcoils verwendet und mir ist noch kein Schlauch abgeknickt. Die Verschlauchung habe ich auch schon komplett gewechselt (von blau auf rot) und auch jetzt wieder keine Probleme.


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte schon 13/10 wenn man die Kurz verlegen will zB vom HDD Küler zum Radi rauf könn die leicht schnell knicken ansonsten hast erstmal ein halben meter schlauch für das kleine stück quer im Case 
( siehe zb.Der Anfang - WaKü & CaseModding  )


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ram und chipsatz ist nicht wirklich notwendig, spawa kann gerade bei oc gut was bringen. bei der radiatorfläche würde ich glatt einen MoRa 3 nehmen. der kostet etwa 120€, zwei 480er und ein 360er gut doppelt soviel bei nur unwesentlich mehr gesamtleistung. allerdings bekommt man eonem MoRa nur in sehr sehr wenige cases intern untergebracht. 

wie gesagt, wenn man mit winkelanschlüssen arbeitet, knickschutzfedern verwendet oder auch große schlauchbögen ziehen mag um knicke zu vermeiden, ist die schlauchgröße fast egal. alles unte 10/8 würde ich nicht nehmen, über 16/10 auch nicht. drunter wirkt mikrig, drüber viel zu klobig.

ich hab 13/10, hab aber immer nur sehr kleine biegeradien, da ich viele winkel verbaut habe


----------



## Pixekgod (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann nicht sagen was besser aussieht wen man ein Gehäuse hat wie das 900d dann sehen 16/10 besser aus. aber wen man das Gehäuse nicht so groß ist sieht 10/8 besser aus. 
ich nutzt 11/8 da sie noch mehr Radius zulassen als 10/8


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Logischer weise sollte man auch auf die Case größe achten und vllt die schlauch größe anpassen hab das WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase <-HW Haus ^^
und die HW geht mit 10/8 dadrin unter 

wenn man wert auf´s aussehn legt 

Nicht jeder hat so ein riesen case daham


----------



## Oozy (21. November 2013)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Wenn da guter Luftzug herrscht passt das. Wenn nicht würde ich aufjedenfall den Wasserkühler nehmen oder das AE6


Da im hinteren Teil des Gehäuses kein grosser Luftzug herrscht, werde ich wahrscheinlich den Wasserkühler mitnehmen. Von der Technik würde ich ja das Aquaero 6 bevorzugen, aber da es das nur in der teuren Display-Variante gibt, werde ich das 5 ohne Display kaufen. Wenn man ein Display hat, sollte man es meiner Meinung nach auch sehen, was bei mir nicht der Fall wäre.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre bei dem air-540 sowieso doof. da müsstest du für das display erstmal eine passende stelle finden, damit man nicht immer den kopf drehen muss.


----------



## Callisto (22. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab auch Masterkleer 13/10 Schlauch und hab damit nie Probleme gehabt. Man muss halt schauen wie man verlegt, aber das sollte man ja als Wakü-Bastler ehh tun. Da ich bald auf das 900D wechsle werde ich aber auch in diesem sinne auf 16/10 wechseln. Denn ich könnte mir vorstellen das bei dem großen Gehäuse so "schmaler" Schlauch verloren aussieht.

Was für ein AGB passt denn ins 900D,  Zwischenboden wird eingebaut über dem Netzteil?
Passt der größte Aqualis rein?

Gruß
Calli


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst du ausmesse, wenn du das case hast. aber die aqualis sind ja mehr breit als hoch. also die bekommen ihr hohes volumen durch breit statt durch höhe. der 880ml aqualis ist 300mm lang, also ein stück mehr als zB phobya balancer 250.


----------



## Semskij (22. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für das Air 540 gibt es wohl kein passendes Display oder? Ohne den Kopf drehen zu müssen...


----------



## Callisto (22. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> musst du ausmesse, wenn du das case hast. aber die aqualis sind ja mehr breit als hoch. also die bekommen ihr hohes volumen durch breit statt durch höhe. der 880ml aqualis ist 300mm lang, also ein stück mehr als zB phobya balancer 250.


 
Ach dann müßte der ja locker passen. In meinem Cosmos S hat ja auch ein 300mm platz gefunden, zwar nur ein 60mm aber beim 900D hab ich ja viel mehr Platz.

Nur der Led beleuchtete Namen des PC`s wird wieder eine frickelei

Gruß
Calli


----------



## Pixekgod (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie rum ist der Kreislauf richtig

oben rein unten raus 
unten rein oben raus


----------



## ConCAD (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unten rein und oben raus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau. irgendwie doof gemacht. liegt aber an der bauweise.


----------



## Pixekgod (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok 
ja andersherum wäre deutlich besser da können man schön vom agb oben rein gehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weiss auch gerade nicht, ob die pumpe es verträgt, wenn man sie so montiert, dass der eingang nach oben zeigt.


----------



## Callisto (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab meine 90° verdreht so das der Anschluß vorne und an der Seite ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sollte auch keine probleme verursachen, da die pumpwelle ja geich bleibt.


----------



## Callisto (23. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nöö tuts auch nicht,  läuft ja schon seit 2 Jahre so  

Mal eine andere Frage, meint ihr es spricht was dagegen beim 900D den Zwischenboden und das Mainboardtray also da wo das Mainboard draufgeschraubt wird mit Plexiglas zu verkleiden oder zu cleanen. Weiß nicht wie sich das mit der statischen Auflandung verhält oder ob ich mir da den Kopf um sonst verdreh

Gruß
Calli


----------



## watercooled (24. November 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> genau. irgendwie doof gemacht. liegt aber an der bauweise.



Warum doof gemacht? Eigentlich jede Pumpe funktioniert genau so.

@Vorposter: Nein da gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nja schon klar, aber halt doof zu verschlauchen. liegt aber eben an der bauweise. 
ist übrigends auch ein grund, warum ich eine ddc oder d5 immer einer eheim vorziehen würde


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte das doof zu verschlauchen sein? Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal erklären


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, ich kann das wasser nicht ohne winkel gerade von oben aus dem agb in die pumpe reinlaufen lassen und zudem muss die pumpe nach oben weg gegen die schwerkraft arbeiten.


----------



## Joselman (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob die jetzt im ersten Schlauchstück gegen die Schwerkraft arbeiten muss oder erst später ist doch egal. Der "Gegendruck" dürfte gleich sein denke ich mal.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt auch wieder. bleibt aber der optische faktor mit dem schlauch  aber das sieht ja jeder anders.


----------



## Joselman (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde die gelbe Abdeckung viel schlimmer!!!!


----------



## oelkanne (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau deswegen hab ich im Haupt system 3 laings drin und die Aquastream lebt nun imm Wohnzimmer weiter


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2013)

Ist ja nicht so als könne man die auch hochkant stellen 
Sie ist halt leise.


----------



## oelkanne (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachdem ich miene DDC´s auf 12V laufen hatte war für mich das Argument mit leise erledigt 

denn alle drei zusammen sind auch leise...keine sorge...


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2013)

Also eine einzelne D5 auf Stufe 1 ist lauter als ne Aquastream.
Und die D5 ist leiser als die DDC (beides schon da gehabt)


----------



## oelkanne (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und ich kann mich ned beschwehren denn mit dem phobya deckel und im gehäuse drin für mich angenehmer beim hören 

Die AS hat son Brummen gehbat und des kann ich gar ned abhaben


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2013)

Nur wenn sie mit viel durchfluss betrieben wird. Bei mir war sie bei ca. 40 Liter die Stunde praktisch unhörbar.


----------



## oelkanne (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir zum Schluss auch deswegen die DDC´s ... die hatte bei mir schwer zu tun


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee ich meine du hättest bei des Aquastream einfach nur die Geschwindigkeit runterschrauben müssen.


----------



## oelkanne (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit höchster leistung hatte ich nur noch 40 liter Durchfluss und beim Kaltstart waren knapp 30


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Langt doch? Naja egal.


----------



## oelkanne (25. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem war der Umbau...danach hätt ich ned gewusst was die noch so her gibt


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL10 (CMZ16GX3M2A2133C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passen hier die üblichen Ramkühler drauf? Am Besten aber nur was mit 2 Anschlüssen. Also nicht für jeden Rambaustein ein Ein- und Auslass...


----------



## Xylezz (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für das was du meinst brauchst du Dominator :/


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den RAM aber schon.  Also geht da nix nur verkaufen und Dominator holen?


----------



## Xylezz (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du unbedingt so einen Kühler willst der alle Riegel kühlt jo, oder aber sowas:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance RAM-33 (Single DDR/DDR2/DDR3/SD) Koolance RAM-33 (Single DDR/DDR2/DDR3/SD) 19066
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance U-Verbinder 180° variabel G1/4 auf G1/4 Koolance U-Verbinder 180° variabel G1/4 auf G1/4 64175

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...lex-full-copper-edition-RAM-K-hler--G1-4.html würde auch noch gehen bei max 2 Riegeln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal hier: RAM Blocks - Blocks

damit kann man jeden ram wasserkühlen, musst nur den originalen heatspreader abmachen und die monarch-module anbauen


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr schön. Die sehen ja doch deutlich ansprechender aus.  Danke!


----------



## oelkanne (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitspower hat auch welche aber die bekommt manin diesem Land leider nicht zu kaufen

Die Koolance Dinger sind ganz gut aber wenn du dqs Falsche Mainboard hast kannst es vergessen die Grafikkarte in den ersten Slot zu stecken


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieso, sind die länger als der ram selber?


----------



## oelkanne (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

etwas...also ich hab meine beiden 680 in Slot 2+4 stecken


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann lieber die ek monarch nehmen, sind sowieso günstiger. zumindest, wenn man mehr als 2 module kühlen will.

koolance: 35€ pro modul
ek: 25€ ein paar + 30€ bis 45€ je nach wahl des eigendlichen kühlblocks

bei 4 zu kühlenden rams wären das 140€ für die koolance-teile, etwa 90-95€ für die ek-teile. 
bei zwei modulen ist es etwa gleichteuer. alles noch ohne fittings gerechnet, wenn man die noch zuzählt, kommt man mit ek definitiv günstiger weg.

edit: xspc gibts auch noch
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SPC-Kuehler-Set-fuer-2-RAM-Module::21336.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rsal-Seitenteile-fuer-RAM-Kuehler::21337.html


----------



## oelkanne (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitspower Galaxy Universal RAM Module Liquid Cooling Block - 2-DIMMs - Clear (BP-RAMS22-CLBK) - FrozenCPU.com

und die hätte ich gerne


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so teuer sind die ja garnicht. wenn du von ek im prinzip das gleiche hast, zahlst du etwa 55€

müsste halt nur in DE verfügbar sein ^^ oder zumindest innerhalb EU


----------



## oelkanne (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das einzigste was bei mir nen EK Logo trägt und tragen wird ist der Spawa/mosfet Kühler weils keiner sonst macht 

Wollte Bitspower drin haben wegen den dazu passenden Anschlüssen


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit Kupfer is bei mir nicht.  ich tendiere daher zu den EK.


----------



## oelkanne (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kupfer? 

Die sind schwarz nd den deckel gibts auch in ner anderen farbe


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war auf den XSPC bezogen der hat ne Kupferplatte drunter. Der Bitspower wäre vom Design her nice aber woher nehmen? USA ist mir zu blöd.


----------



## oelkanne (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts halt nur dort


----------



## Xylezz (26. November 2013)

Highflow.nl hat doch auch massig Bitspower


----------



## oelkanne (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber nicht die Universal Teile sondern nur die für die Domi´s


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hui: Bitspower Galaxy Freezer DIMM4 RAM Liquid Cooling Block - Ice Red BP-WBDM4AC-IRD 
und wirklich garnichtmal soviel teurer als ekwb.

naja, die dinger sind im prinzip alle für dominator ram gemact, und die universalteile, die man direkt am ram anbringt, sind im grunde ein nachbau der dominator-kühler


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hui: Bitspower Galaxy Freezer DIMM4 RAM Liquid Cooling Block - Ice Red BP-WBDM4AC-IRD



Den muss ich haben!


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das dachte ich mir auch! wenn ich mal meinen ram unter wasser setze, wird es auch der kühler. fehlt nur noch entsprechend passender cpu-block, sowie die restlichen blöcke. gpu wird nur bei reversed-atx interessant


----------



## winner961 (26. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute ich hab auch mal wieder ne Frage und zwar ich würde mir gerne neue Lüfter für den Radi kaufen. Ich schwanke zwischen Nanoxia FX Evo 1000 IFC und Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL-1. Zurzeit sind noch die alten Nanoxia FX auf dem Radi deshalb die Frage ob ich eher die Noiseblocker oder die Nanoxia zu empfehlen sind.
Die Nanoxia wären aufgrund der Optik und der Leistung eher meine Meinung aber ich möchte auch noch eine Meinung zu den Noiseblockern.

Gruß,winner961


----------



## rossi1002 (27. November 2013)

So Leute hab da mal ne Frage, wo würdet ihr am ehesten den AGB plazieren.
Hab nen Röhren AGB und als Gehäuse das Corsair air 540, die Pumpe (DDC) kommt mit nem Shoggy auf den Boden.

Hatte zuerst überlegt den AGB an die hintere Gehäuse-Wand neben die Pci-Slots zu schrauben, in der praxis krieg ich aber so fast die Graka etc. nicht ein oder ausgebaut.

Hab in der Front ein 360er Radi in Push montiert.

Fotos müssten in meinem Tagebuch sein, bin gerade mitm Handy on und der PC ist gerade zerlegt deswegen wirds mit Fotos hochladen schwierig.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## acidburn1811 (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würd den entweder irgendwie auf´n Case oder auf der Rückseite schrauben.


----------



## rossi1002 (27. November 2013)

Rückseite wird schwierig, da dort noch nen 120er sitzt, könnte höchstens an die rückwand auf der anderen seite, da würde er aber genau überm Netzteil sitzen.

Wie meinste denn aufs case?


----------



## Joselman (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Quer oben drauf halt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oben auf, von aussen. ich würde aber eher schauen, ob ich eine mögichkeit hätte, die am frontradi zu befestigen, oder eben kurz dahinter. ich hab meinen hinten neben pc vor den pci-slots, daher kann ich das mit der graka bestätigen. ich muss immer erst die schrauben vom agb lockern, der sitzt nicht direkt mit den klammern am case, sondern über winkel ein stück weiter ins case rein, damit ich den hecklüfter noch nutzen kann.


----------



## acidburn1811 (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mein das ungefähr so,ich hatte zufälligerweise mal beide Variante,nur das du zb von Oben in dein Case gehst


----------



## rossi1002 (27. November 2013)

So hab den AGB jetzt mal probeweise hinten am case montiert, sieht eigentlich garnicht so schlecht aus, und es löst das Problem mit der verschlauchung, weil ich jetzt direkt vom 120er radi in den AGB gehen kann.

Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie ich vom AGB in die Pumpe gehen soll???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

unten durch den offen pci slot ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pixekgod (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geh doch vom agb durch die slotplende zur pumpe 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung - black nickel Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung - black nickel 32081


----------



## rossi1002 (27. November 2013)

Die Pumpe kommt hinter das Netzteil auf den Boden, also hinter den Mainboardtray.

Hab den AGB jetzt mal nen Stück gedreht, könnte jetzt nen loch für den Schlauch bohren und direkt seitlich aus dem AGB gehen und durch die Rückwand, müsste dann aber zwischen 120er Radi und AGB 2 90 grad Winkel verbauen...


----------



## acidburn1811 (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wenns den auf den case legst und von oben ins case gehst ?


----------



## rossi1002 (27. November 2013)

Von oben ins case würde ich nicht so gerne machen, außerdem ist bei meinem case da erstmal ne Plastik Verkleidung.

Bremsen denn 90 grad Winkel merklich den durchfluss?


----------



## acidburn1811 (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok.Welche DDC hast du ? bzw.kannst du dein TB hier verlinken ?

Hab zZ das Ae 4 nicht verbaut weil ich noch eine/ zwei dauer baustelle´n hab was heist das ich auch kein Durchflusssensor verbaut ist.

Nach gefühl macht es kein großen Unterschied zwischen Grade & Winkel wenn den ist es minimal.

Hatte ein paar Tage ein 2tes Sys mit im Kreislauf und konnte keine große veränderung festell´n ^^

zZ.sind 7 90 grad winkel verbaut ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rossi1002 schrieb:


> So hab den AGB jetzt mal probeweise hinten am case montiert, sieht eigentlich garnicht so schlecht aus, und es löst das Problem mit der verschlauchung, weil ich jetzt direkt vom 120er radi in den AGB gehen kann.
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie ich vom AGB in die Pumpe gehen soll???
> 
> ...


 
häng den agb etwas höher, dann kannst du ein kleines loch durch das gitter machen und dort geht dann der schlauch durch. würde die kanten dann aber irgendwie verkleiden.


----------



## rossi1002 (27. November 2013)

@feuertoifel



rossi1002 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kommt hinter das Netzteil auf den Boden, also hinter den Mainboardtray.
> 
> Hab den AGB jetzt mal nen Stück gedreht, könnte jetzt nen loch für den Schlauch bohren und direkt seitlich aus dem AGB gehen und durch die Rückwand, müsste dann aber zwischen 120er Radi und AGB 2 90 grad Winkel verbauen...



Der AGB hängt gerade hoch genug, hab glaube ich noch von nem altem Case schlauchdurchführungen rumfliegen, aber da der AGB ja relativ nah am Case sitz ragt vielleicht ja noch der Anschluss durch das Gitter


@acidburn

So hier der Link.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/294594-corsair-carbide-air-540-goes-amd-wakue.html


Hab ne ganz normale DDC 1-t, wenn das keinen großen unterschied macht ist das gut, bei mir kommen bestimmt auch 5-7 winkel rein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann hab ich die stelle wohl überlesen  

du könntest einen bogen gehen, dann sparst du dir den winkel. also unten aus dem agb raus und dann in den radi. so kannst du auch den agb soweit drehen, wie es nötig ist. 

durch die aussenmontage ist zumidest befüllen und ablassen kein problem mehr  und da du dann oben den fillport nicht mehr benötigst, kann der in das loch in der rückwand. so brauchst du da zwar wieder anschlüsse, aber es besteht keine gefahr für den schlauch


----------



## rossi1002 (27. November 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> dann hab ich die stelle wohl überlesen
> 
> du könntest einen bogen gehen, dann sparst du dir den winkel. also unten aus dem agb raus und dann in den radi. so kannst du auch den agb soweit drehen, wie es nötig ist.
> 
> durch die aussenmontage ist zumidest befüllen und ablassen kein problem mehr  und da du dann oben den fillport nicht mehr benötigst, kann der in das loch in der rückwand. so brauchst du da zwar wieder anschlüsse, aber es besteht keine gefahr für den schlauch



Das mit nem Bogen ist ne Idee, muss ich mal gucken, sind aber glaube ich 8 gewinkelte Anschlüsse auf dem weg zu mir, mal gucken was besser passt.

Wenn ich den Fillport in die Rückwand setze hab ich aber nur sehr wenig platz ca. 15-25mm um aus dem AGB in den Fillport zu kommen.
Für nen Doppel-Nippel zu lang aber für 2 gerade Anschlüsse mit nen paar mm Schlauch bestimmt zu wenig...


----------



## Oozy (27. November 2013)

Da ich meine 690 unter Wasser setzen will, brauche ich kurz euren Rat. Kühler soll es der EK Water Blocks EK-FC690 GTX - Nickel werden.
Auf die GPU kommt WLP, das ist mir klar. Welche empfehlt ihr?  

Was brauche ich sonst noch für die restlichen zu kühlenden Elemente auf dem PCB? Wärmeleitpads? Wenn ja in welcher Dicke? Wofür sind Wärmeleit*kleber*?  

Vielen Dank


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2013)

Pads sind bei fast allen Kühlern dabei.
Als WLP nimmst einfach MX2 oder MX4


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wärmeleitkleber sind für die passivkühlerchen, die man zB bei einem arctic accelero III auf die spawas und speicher klebt. geht nur schwer wieder ab


----------



## Joselman (28. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bestell jetzt den für 4 DIMM (Bitspower Galaxy Freezer DIMM4 RAM Liquid Cooling Block - Ice Red BP-WBDM4AC-IRD) Ich habe zwar nur 2 aber die laufen ja im Dual Channel versetzt. Wird dann an einer Seite überstehen aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht man dann eh nur, wenn man den kopf dreht. der äussere leere ist ja meist auf innen, also direkt neben der cpu. einfach so ausrichten, als hättest du 4 rams eingebaut.


----------



## Oozy (28. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Pads sind bei fast allen Kühlern dabei. Als WLP nimmst einfach MX2 oder MX4





FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wärmeleitkleber sind für die passivkühlerchen, die man zB bei einem arctic accelero III auf die spawas und speicher klebt. geht nur schwer wieder ab



Danke euch beiden.


----------



## Joselman (28. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> sieht man dann eh nur, wenn man den kopf dreht. der äussere leere ist ja meist auf innen, also direkt neben der cpu. einfach so ausrichten, als hättest du 4 rams eingebaut.


 
Du meinst ich soll slot 1 und 4 nehmen? Für Dual Channel muss ich leider Slot: 1 + 3 oder 2 + 4. Ich denke aber man kann den sicher zentriert montieren. Dann müsste er links und rechts nur ein wenig überstehen. 
Vor dem 6.12 werde ich es aber nicht mehr erfahren. EK Monarch Dominator Adapter bestellt aber natürlich nicht lieferbar.  Brauche aber eh auch noch anderen Kram von Aquatuning. 

Das ist irgendwie ein Fass ohne Boden dieses Wakü Modding gedönse.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meinte das anders  die slots sind ja meist so angeordnet: 4-2-3-1
also nutzt du ganz normal slot 1 und 2 und lässt den kühler nur links überstehen. dann steht der über slot 4, der ist aber ja leer. sieht man dann aber nur noch beim zweiten blick. wenn du den kühler auf beiden seiten überstehen lässt, sieht man es immer.


----------



## Joselman (28. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir meinen fast das gleiche.  nach Deiner Beschreibung nutze ich jetzt 1 + 2. Ich mache einfach mal Bilder von beiden Varianten wenn der Kram da ist.


----------



## Kurry (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Machs so wie vorgeschlagen und lass den Kühler an der Seite der CPU überstehen, hab ich auch so und das fällt nicht auf!


----------



## Linq (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

Ich bin derzeit auch mit der Planung eines neuen Rechners beschäftigt und eben dieser soll auch wieder mit Wasser gelühlt werden, leider ist mein Wissen in die Jahre gekommen und daher bitte ich euch mit eurem geschulten Blick einmal drüber zu sehen.
Gesetzt ist das Corsair 900D Gehäuse und da habe ich schon den ersten Fehler begangen. Habe mir ausgemalt 2x 480er Modularity Radiatoren einzubauen, doch diese passen weder unter den Gehäusedeckel noch unten neben das Netzteil,denn dort ist es jeweils zu lang bzw dann zu dick. Wird also retourniert und es müssen Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm kommen, welche dann hoffentlich passen.

http://s1.directupload.net/images/131129/irkhgtg8.jpg
So habe ich es mir ausgemalt

-Welche Wasserzusäte sind nötig ? Ich möchte kein Geblinke und geleuchte, es soll nachher nicht nach Kirmes aussehen.
-aquaero. Nötig ? Wenn ja , den 5er oder den 6er ?
-Ausgleichsbehälter -aqualis PRO 450 ml mit Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit.
-Verschraubung - Gewinde 1/4 in der Größe 13/10mm für die Anschlüsse und Schlauch würde ich jetzt die AC Artikelnummer 61027  nehmen. Passt das ?
BTW , mit welchen Schrauben habt ihr die Lüfter an eurem Radiator befestigt ?


----------



## Monsjo (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noobfrage. 

Lohnt es sich den hier mitzukaufen? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchabschneider Alu 3-19mm Schlauchabschneider Alu 3-19mm 60001 Stell ich mir ganz praktisch vor, besonders weil ich nicht so der Feinmotoriker bin.


----------



## Xylezz (29. November 2013)

Er macht extrem gerade schnittkanten. Wenn du nicht jeden Euro zwei mal umdrehst kannst den kaufen hab den auch weil Frau immer sauer war wenn die haushaltsschere weg war. Die hat aber auch unsauber geschnitten ^^


----------



## Monsjo (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann pack ich den mal dazu. Lieber ein paar Münzen mehr, anstatt an der falschen Stelle zusparen.


----------



## watercooled (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kaufen! Schere kannst du vergessen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (29. November 2013)

@ Linq
Ja die 45 Nexxus passen.
Braust aber dann für den Unteren 2 90winkel anschlüsse.


----------



## xeno75 (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



watercooled schrieb:


> Kaufen! Schere kannst du vergessen.


 
So krass würde ich es nicht ausdrücken. Schere funktioniert auch gut aber so richtig 100% gerade Schnitte sind damit eben nicht drin (jedenfalls bei mir). Ist halt die Frage wieviel Wert man darauf legt...ist halt schöner aber nicht lebenswichtig


----------



## watercooled (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich machs immer mit so nem Industrie Schlauch schneider und will ihn nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Joselman (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ein Cuttermesser genommen und werde es wieder tun


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du schlingel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cutter ist auch nach meiner Erfahrung sehr sauber - Schlauchschneider wäre dann nur noch aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen interessant. Bei Scheren hat man halt das Problem, dass sie den Schlauch quetschen. Das kann kaum sauber und rund werden.


----------



## Lichtschutzfaktor (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage zwischendrin:

Ist der Wasserkreislauf so in Ordnung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurry (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn mans nicht grad mit ner 0815 Schere macht, die sich beim Drücken in sich verbiegt , macht, geht das schon sehr sauber. Ich hab eine Schere die ist relativ scharf ist und mache damit recht saubere Schnittkanten. Würde sowas sicher auch mal mitbestellen, um mal den Unterschied herauszufinden, hab ich nur jedesmal bisher vergessen


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lichtschutzfaktor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischendrin:
> Ist der Wasserkreislauf so in Ordnung?


 Ja, kannst Du so machen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Guten Morgen 

Habe mal eine kurze Frage, was sagt ihr zu dieser Pumpe? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5079_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-DDC-1T.html

Ist diese leise oder kann man die regeln?

Gruß


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jeder hört anders, ich höre meine nicht. entfernung zwischen pumpe und ohr etwa ein meter. ich höre die erst, wenn ich mit meinem ohr direkt rangehe.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Ok, naja es sollte schon recht leise sein, da sie in einen Fernseh-Pc soll, aber ich denke mal, zur Not kann ich die auch iwie an die Lüftersteuerung klemmen


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

laut beschreibung braucht die pumpe mindestens 6V zum laufen. die startspannung liegt aber gleub ich bei 8V. also müsste es eine steuerung sein, die entweder automatisch beim start alles auf volldampf dreht, oder man macht das manuell. ich hatte mir kurzzeitig einen adapter zwischengeklemmt, mit dem die pumpe auf 8,7V lief (12V mit 3,3V überbrückt).


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns Silent sein soll dann nimm eine 1046.
Laut ist ne DDC nicht aber auch nicht silent.


----------



## oelkanne (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jenachdem was und wie du für Geräusche anfallig bist ... 

Ne DDC macht eher ein helleres Sirren auf 12V und ne 1046 gibt nen leichtes Brummen von sich...hab beide hier und das kleine dicke brummerlein steht jetzt im Wohnzimmer wo ichs ned hör


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Naja ich werde es mal probieren zur Not wird gedrosselt  Vielen Dank an Toifel für den Tipp


----------



## Linq (30. November 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> @ Linq
> Ja die 45 Nexxus passen.
> Braust aber dann für den Unteren 2 90winkel anschlüsse.



Okay das habe ich mir schon gedacht  Hast Du selber Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse gesammelt ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> laut beschreibung braucht die pumpe mindestens 6V zum laufen. die startspannung liegt aber gleub ich bei 8V. also müsste es eine steuerung sein, die entweder automatisch beim start alles auf volldampf dreht, oder man macht das manuell. ich hatte mir kurzzeitig einen adapter zwischengeklemmt, mit dem die pumpe auf 8,7V lief (12V mit 3,3V überbrückt).



hab meine gemessen, lief auch unter 7v immer an.

wenn se nicht anlaeuft, deckel leicht loesen und noch mal sauber ueber kreuz anziehen, soll da zu problemen kommen koennen...
den tip hab ich heut erst im hwl gelesen...


----------



## Joselman (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal auf gut Glück einen zusätzlichen 240er Slimradi bestellt. 

Möchte meinen 240er von vorne (60mm) nach unten legen und dann vorne den Slim rein. Wird ne sehr enge Geschichte aber zur Not nehm ich nen Hammer!


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...oder bohrst für den im boden neue löcher und verschiebst den nach hinten


----------



## Joselman (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute idee! Da kommt nur auch irgendwann das Netzteil. Und irgendwann ist ziemlich nahe 

Die 2 zusätzlichen Lüfter schließe ich ans MB.  Pumpe mit neuem AGB aufs Netzteil. Dazu noch ne 2te SSD.... Es wird eng!


----------



## hendrx (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hab heute zufällig ne günstige GTX 680 (Referenzmodell) inkl. Wasserkühler und Backplate von Alphacool bekommen.
Allerdings ist mein PC momentan ohne WaKü gut gekühlt und ich bräuchte dann quasi nur für die GPU eine.
Lohnt sich das überhaupt oder sollte ich dann lieber einen guten Luftkühler kaufen?
Was müsste ich mindestens für Radiator, Pumpe etc. ausgeben?


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komme grob gerechnet auf 160€ für Pumpe, 360er Radi, Anschlüsse und Schlauch. Ausgleichsbehälter kommt noch dazu, den musst selbst aussuchen, da weiß ich nicht was dir gefällt oder was in dein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würd in dem fall eher den Wasserkühler verkaufen und nen guten Luftkühler kaufen, bekommst evt noch den ein oder andern Euro raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gebrauchte GPU-Waserkühler bringen meist nicht viel. Die meisten 680 Käufer dürften bereits einen Wasserkühler haben, wenn sie denn einen wollen.

Eine einfache, aber qualitativ gute Kühlung mit EheimStation 230V und 240er Radi lässt sich dagegen für unter 90 € (+Lüfter nach Wahl, ggf. einfach vorhandene Gehäuselüfter) realisieren und ist leiser/kühler, als jeder Nachrüstkühler (der ja auch nicht umsonst wäre).


----------



## Xylezz (1. Dezember 2013)

Oder die Chance gleich ergreifen und auch CPU umrüsten auf WaKü ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2013)

jo, tip waere:

alphacool nexxxos answer 480 set, da ist fast alles bei.

dazu ein zusaetzlicher anschluss und zugriff auf n g1/4 gewindeschneider...

wenn infos dahingehend gewuenscht mach ich mal n kleines how-to


----------



## Joselman (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) 78230

Das könnte mein Problem lösen. Taugen die Lüfter was?

Edit: Habe mir mal 2 davon bestellt. Mit dem Radi komme ich dann auf 42,5mm. Wenn das nicht passt --> Bohrmaschine oder/und Hammer


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht auf einem radi. die sind eher was für wenig platz zwischen mainboard und caseoberseite.


----------



## Linq (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi

Wie bekommt Ihr eure Lüfter anständig am Radiator verschraubt ?
Gibt es da auch Schraubensätze welche ich bisher noch nicht kannte ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf den Radi draufschrauben?

Bei meinem sind in den Befestigungslaschen des Radis M4 Gewinde rein geschnitten. Mit M4 Schrauben in der passenden Länge kann man den Lüfter ganz einfach und bombenfest gegen den Radi schrauben. Fertisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle (aktiven) Radis, die ich bislang in der Hand hatte, haben entsprechende Schrauben (je nach Modell M4, meist M3, manchmal UNC - letzteres ist natürlich blöd) beiliegen gehabt


----------



## Linq (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich warte derzeit auf meine Radiatoren
1.Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 480 
2. EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTX 480 

Die müssten bei mir eintrudeln,sollen die eben diese Schrauben dann auch besitzen ?


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

95% aller Radis haben normale M3 Gewinde.


----------



## ConCAD (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Black Ice sind's M4-Gewinde, entsprechende Schrauben werden, wie hier zu sehen, mitgeliefert. Auch beim EK-Radi sind laut Produktbeschreibung passende Schrauben dabei (M3x30mm und M3x5mm).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) 78230
> 
> Das könnte mein Problem lösen. Taugen die Lüfter was?
> 
> Edit: Habe mir mal 2 davon bestellt. Mit dem Radi komme ich dann auf 42,5mm. Wenn das nicht passt --> Bohrmaschine oder/und Hammer



ansobsten tests zum glaube scythe setsugen suchen, glaub auf dem waren die verbaut.

koennte mit nem 30 radi gerade so klappen


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eigendlich hat jeder radi die schrauben beigelegt, mindestens für einseitige lüfterbestückung


----------



## oelkanne (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ansonsten hab ivch noch massig orginal schrauben meiner beiden slim radis wenn de die brauche kannst


----------



## L-man (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so mit Schnäppchen die alte HD 5870 in Rente geschickt und durch eine Gigabyte GTX670 OC mit EK Kühler + Backplate ersetzt (Industriebodendesign) für all in all 160€. Jetzt noch die 5870er zurückbauen auf LuKü und dann ab in den 2. Rechner damit.


----------



## Linq (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> ansonsten hab ivch noch massig orginal schrauben meiner beiden slim radis wenn de die brauche kannst



Ich komme drauf zurück, bin gespannt wie das so passen wird  Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und dein Angebot !


----------



## Tequilaomega (3. Dezember 2013)

@ L-Man welchen wakü für die 5870 hast du den. Hab noch eine paar 5850 hier. Die würd ich evtl unter Wasser setzen fürn SIM-rig was ich plane.


----------



## L-man (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plexi-Nickel von EK (EK FC5870)








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Dezember 2013)

Servus

Da ich grade dabei bin, meine Wakü nach und nach zusammen zu kaufen, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es irgendwelche Unterschiede bei den CPU Kühlern gibt oder ob ich eigentlich jeden der mir gefält kaufen kann, solange er auf mein MB passt?! Ansonsten bin ich noch etwas verwirrt wegen den Anschlüssen, kann ich eine Pumpe die für 10/8 ist mit einem CPU-Block mit 1/4 verbinden? Sry für die viele Fragerei, bin noch ein "Noob" bei Wakü's


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10/8 ist die schlauchgröße, G1/4" ist die gewindegröße  und die pumpe wird ja direkt mit dem agb verbunden, ohne schlauch und anschlüsse. zumindest bei dem agb, den du von mir bekommst. 

cpu-kühler kannst du an sich nach optik gehen, wenn der auf dein mainboard passt. soviel hat sich da in den letzten jahren wohl nicht getan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich erinnere daran, dass Handel nur im MP erlaubt sind..


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine sorge, der handel ist über den mp erfolgt


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen  

Danke für die Antwort, habe es jetzt größtenteils verstanden


----------



## Uter (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle (aktiven) Radis, die ich bislang in der Hand hatte, haben entsprechende Schrauben (je nach Modell M4, meist M3, manchmal UNC - letzteres ist natürlich blöd) beiliegen gehabt


 Iirc liefert AC keine Schrauben mit, die gibt es nur dann, wenn man auch eine Blende kauft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sorry, falls das zu sehr als OT gewertet ist, ich wunder mich nur, dass meine northbridge wärmer wird, als die spawas. mainboard siehe sig. verbrennen tut man sich noch nicht daran, ich zumindest nicht. aber ich fress' auch feuer, also sagt das nicht viel aus 
aber nun steht auch fest, sowohl NB als auf VRM kommen beim nächsten basteln unter wasser!

mist, meine mb-kühler passen nicht. also erstmal nene bodenplatten zurecht schnitzen ...


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine NB (AMD 970) war auch unglaublich heiß. Ich glaub der Originalkühler schafft es mithilfe des direkten Luftstroms des Boxed gerade so.
Mit Wakü und kaum Luftstrom über den Kühlblock konnte ich mich am Kühler schon fast verbrennen. Obwohl mir sämtlich Tools keinen Wert über 50 Grad ausgegeben haben. 

Egal, Wakü schafft abhilfe.


----------



## Joselman (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bekomme ich den Slim Lüfter auf den Radi? Die Schrauben müssen ja 12,5mm kürzer sein. 17,5mm gibt es aber nicht oder?

Werde wohl 15mm nehmen oder hat jemand ne bessere Idee?


----------



## watercooled (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kürzen? Oder Distanzstücke?


----------



## Joselman (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kürzen wäre das Gewinde weg. Jedenfalls bei den mitgelieferten Schrauben.

Distanzstücke wären sinnlos weil dann stehen ja die Schrauben raus. Da könnte ich auch gleich 25mm Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## watercooled (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kauf passende schrauben


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf n paar Schrauben mit Gewinde bis oben und kürz sie dann auf die passende Länge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jupp, bei ebay für n paar euro gleich ganze hände voll


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's doch in jedem Baumarkt, da braucht es nun wirklich kein Onlineversand für.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, m3 ist in passenden längen und senkkopf oft schwer


----------



## rossi1002 (5. Dezember 2013)

Gut sortierter baumarkt, eisenwaren Händler, da hat man dann genau was man braucht und spart soich Versand und Wartezeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hm, m3 ist in passenden längen und senkkopf oft schwer


 
Was hast du für Baumärkte in deiner Nähe 
M3 ist ja nun wirklich Standardware.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2013)

wahrscheinlich miese.

kann auch an der gegend liegen, und dass es auch min 2 jahre her ist das ich da war.

da ich eh selbst welche brauche, pruef ich mal wieder...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach gewünschter Länge kann halt mal sein dass die Schrauben nicht so kurz sind wie gewünscht. Ich persönlich hab mir aber eh einfach mal ne Tüte M3x50 geholt und säg die dann auf das gerade angesagte Maß.


----------



## Tequilaomega (6. Dezember 2013)

Ot: Das Thema mit den passenden Schrauben finden ist immer Super. Hab zum Glück eine Freundin die im Eisenwaren Großhandel arbeitet. Bekomm alles, meist halt immer 500stk aber mit ihren Preisen billiger als im baumarkt keine 50stk. 

Als bsp 50stk m3 muttern für 6cent also die Märkte verdienen dabei wohl recht viel.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht ein 240er Radiator um einen 3770k nahezu "lautlos" zu kühlen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

denke schon. sollte selbst für oc reichen


----------



## rossi1002 (6. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man den 3770k nicht übertakten will ja, da ja als Faustregel gilt, pro 120er Radiator 75-100 Watt gilt.
Bei extremen OC muss man dann vielleicht die Lüfter ein wenig hoch regeln, aber das wird bei guten Lüftern auch noch fast lautlis/leise zu machen sein.

Edit: zu spät


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Info 

Ich sehe grad, daß ein 280er auch passt. Dann lieber so einen, dann sollte ich doch auf der sicheren Seite sein?


----------



## Kurry (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je mehr, desto besser


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit einem 280er bist du auf jedenfall ausreichend ausgestattet für cpu-only. ohne oc und mit etwas mehr drehzahl bei den lüftern geht bestimmt sogar noch eine graka mit durch.


----------



## Xylezz (6. Dezember 2013)

Jo ein 280er reicht sogar für graka + CPU ohne oc aus


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich nur Platz für einen 280er und einen 120er habe, gleich noch die Frage, ob ich den 3770k und eine HD7950 damit leise übertakten kann?


----------



## watercooled (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm...Jein. Leichtes OC - Ja. Starkes OC - etwas lauter.


----------



## Xylezz (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

280 entspricht ca. 360. 360+120 = 480.

Ich kühle damit mit Lüftern auf 5V nen 2600k und eine ans maximum OC getriebene 580 im Prinzip lautlos. Das Netzteil hört man ganz leise und den Luftstrom der Lüfter


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, das klingt gut. Dachte schon, ich müßte mich schon langsam mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, mir ein neues Case zu besorgen. Warum entsprechen 280 = 360?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht ganz, aber rechne mal 140*140*2 gegen 120*120*3 
der unterschied ist nicht groß. 
das ist dann natürlich nur die oberfläche. wenn es um die leistungsfähigkeit geht, kommen noch so sachen wie die dicke des radiators und der abstand der lamellen dazu.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OKay, also doch zu früh gefreut. Beim 280 muß es leider ein dünner sein (30mm), da mehr das Case nicht hergibt. Beim 120er kann es zwar ruhig dicker sein aber ist der Kleine denn auch leistungsstark?


----------



## Xylezz (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dünne sind bei langsamen Lüftern sogar besser als dicke. Also freu dich 

Die Alphacool Radiatoren in Slim sind bis ca. 800 RPM sogar die besten Radiatoren ihrer Größe am Markt


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir dann eben 2 Radis empfehlen oder soll das zur Kaufberatung ?

edit: Bringt also nix hinten nen dicken 120er anzuschrauben?


----------



## Xylezz (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm 35484
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm 35278

Als Lüfter:
2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79054 für den 280er
+
2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264 Push Pull für den 120er
natürlich kannst du die dann runterregeln 

Edit: Doch der dicke macht Sinn aber dann PushPull bei langsamen Lüftern damit er gut performt. Bringt bei den Dicken extrem viel


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der dicke wir erst mit schnellen (damit lauten) lüftern wirklich effektiv. helfen wird ein 120er aber trotzdem, nur dicker als 45mm sollte der zugunsten der lautstärke nicht sein.

280mm alphacool nexxxos st30 und 120mm alphacool nexxxos xt45.

edit: mit push-pull sollten seblst die dicken leise gut zu kühlen sein, also geht dann auch ein ut60 oder gar ein monsta


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super! Dickes Danke!


----------



## Joselman (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3,0 x 16 mm Kreuzschlitz DIN 965 passen. Was anderes gab es aber nicht im Bauhaus!


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich werde wohl auch demnächst mal den baumarkt besuchen müssen. mal hoffen, dass ich hier noch einen finde. praktiker gibts ja nicht mehr, max bahr dürfte ähnlich leer sein. sonst halt ein eisenwarenladen, der hat sowieso eine größere auswahl.

mal wieder nur eine indirekte wakü-frage: wenn ich zB einen lüfter oder einne pumpe mit einem 7V adapter laufen lasse /12V überbrückt mit 5V), wird die drehzahl aufgrund der fehlenden masse nicht mehr ausgelesen. kann ich da einfach ein zweites kabel an die masse anlöten? diese wäre dann ja direkt mit an die 5V leitung geklemmt. hat da bereits jemand erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## watercooled (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. Wenn du da Masse mit drauf gibst wird sich das Netzteil abschalten.
Wobei ich gerade nicht verstehe was du meinst


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

damit ich die drehzahl auslesen kann, muss auch eine anbindung an die masse vorhanden sein. wenn ich meine ddc auf 7V laufen lasse, sitzt die masse aber an der 5v leitung und dementsprechend gibt es keine masse, also auch keine drehzahl zum auslesen. 
bleibt wohl nur drosseln über widerstand


----------



## Joselman (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe irgendwie die Schraubenseuche!!! Jetzt passen die Schrauben von den EK Monarch nicht auf den Bitspower Ramkühler. Die vom Kühler haben ein zu kleines Gewinde und die von den EK Monarch einen zu breiten Kopf. 

Habe jetzt mit Schmirgelpapier die Köpfe abgespeckt. Ich befürchte gleich kommt wirklich noch der Hammer zum Einsatz wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## watercooled (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Wozu willst du die Drehzahl auslesen?
2. Sicher das man da Masse braucht?
3. Nimm dir eine Slotblende, bau einen Poti ein und schließ daran die pumpe an.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist du dir sicher, dass du da Masse brauchst?
Sind 3 Pin Lüfteranschlüsse nicht Masse, +xV und Tacho?

Wenn du dann an Masse der Pumpe +5V und an +xV 12V machst um 7V zu erhalten, dann sind die 5V für die Pumpe doch Masse? Die ist ja nicht geerdet, woher soll sie wissen, dass sie da besch*ssen  wird?

Wenn du was auslesen willst, reicht es eigentlich das gelbe Kabel an den entsprechenden Pin des MB weiter zu leiten. (oder mit was auch immer du auslesen willst)

Einfach noch Masse des NT an den gleichen Anschluss wie die +5V zu hängen wird nicht funktionieren.
Das wäre ja ein 1A Kurzschluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich werde wohl auch demnächst mal den baumarkt besuchen müssen. mal hoffen, dass ich hier noch einen finde. praktiker gibts ja nicht mehr, max bahr dürfte ähnlich leer sein. sonst halt ein eisenwarenladen, der hat sowieso eine größere auswahl.



Bei uns in der Gegend hat Bauhaus die größte Auswahl (okay: Als Küstenbewohner ist man eh verwöhnt, vor allem was V4A angeht  ), Max Bahr geht aber in der Regel auch ganz gut und noch habe ich nichts von Ausverkauf gehört.



> mal wieder nur eine indirekte wakü-frage: wenn ich zB einen lüfter oder einne pumpe mit einem 7V adapter laufen lasse /12V überbrückt mit 5V), wird die drehzahl aufgrund der fehlenden masse nicht mehr ausgelesen. kann ich da einfach ein zweites kabel an die masse anlöten? diese wäre dann ja direkt mit an die 5V leitung geklemmt. hat da bereits jemand erfahrung mit gemacht?


 
Zum Auslesen der Drehzahl sollte eigentlich keine Masse-Verbindung nötig sein, nur das Tachosignal. 5 V und Masse an einen Kontakt zu löten ergibt auf alle Fälle einen ganz klassischen Kurzschluss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Dezember 2013)

bei mir sind obi und toom eher murks, nicht 100% was ich gesucht hab.

hab trotzdemmal 24 st. m3 x 30 gekauft.


----------



## Kurry (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> damit ich die drehzahl auslesen kann, muss auch eine anbindung an die masse vorhanden sein. wenn ich meine ddc auf 7V laufen lasse, sitzt die masse aber an der 5v leitung und dementsprechend gibt es keine masse, also auch keine drehzahl zum auslesen.
> bleibt wohl nur drosseln über widerstand


 
Deine DDC hat doch einmal den Molexadapter den du auf 7V Drosseln kannst, wobei ich bezweifel dass die DDC da immer sauber abspringt, und zum Anderen das Tachosignalkabel, welches in keinster Weise an der Stromversorgung teilnimmt.


----------



## Tommi1 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Deine DDC hat doch einmal den Molexadapter den du auf 7V Drosseln kannst, wobei ich bezweifel dass die DDC da immer sauber abspringt, und zum Anderen das Tachosignalkabel, welches in keinster Weise an der Stromversorgung teilnimmt.



Jep. So sehe ich das auch an meiner DDC.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, aber sobald ich die Pumpe Drossel, habe ich kein tachosignal mehr
Daher auch die Frage.


----------



## Tommi1 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm...
Wenn ich meine auf 50 % (sind ja ca. 6 Volt) laufen lasse, ist das Signal noch da.
Bei 7 Volt ist es auch da.


----------



## Linq (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2x 480er Radiatoren und 1x 240er reicht da eine aquastream Pumpe ? Ich gehe deutlich von einem Ja aus, möchte es nur gern noch bestätigt haben.


----------



## rossi1002 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab bei meiner DDC auch kein Signal bei 7V.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einige Teile für meine erste WaKü sind nun da und bei der Pumpe (Alphacool D5 Single Edition) ist mir dieses blaue Kabel aufgefallen. Dient es nur zur Steuerung der Pumpe? Falls ja, muß ich es doch nicht zwingend anschließen, da an der Pumpe selber ein kleiner Drehregler zum einstellen der Drehzahl ist, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## rossi1002 (9. Dezember 2013)

Das Kabel ist nicht zur Steuerung der Pumpe, sondern gibt das Tachosignal aus, dieses Kabel musst du nicht anschließen, es macht aber Sinn es am Mainboard anzuschließen, weil dieses dann nicht meckert das kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist und abschaltet bzw. meckert wenn die Pumpe wirklich einmal ausfällt.

@tommi1
Wie hast du denn deine Pumpe gedrosselt?


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider gibt die Anleitung von Alphacool keine Auskunft darüber, wo das Kabel angeschlossen wird, daher meine Frage. Also am CPU Lüfter anschließen und fertig, oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja. einfach an cpu_fan anstecken. dann denckt as mainboard, da wäre ein lüfter und meckert nicht. und wenn die pumpe mal ausfällt, gibt das mainboard ne awrnung raus, wenn man das entsprechend eingestellt hat.


----------



## Vagas (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier meine Qautschfrage 
Reichen 1x 360 und 1x 240 Radiator aus um ein i7-4770k (und ein bissle +OC) mit 290CF leise zu kühlen?


*Cooler Master Cosmos 2*


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö. für cpu mit einer gpu reicht das. aber nicht für zwei. zumindest wenn es leise sein soll.


----------



## Oozy (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man pro 100W einen 120mm Radiator rechnet, dann kannst du dir das selber ungefähr errechnen.

1x i7 4770K ~ 100W
2x 290X ~ je 300W -> 600W

Um 700W abzuführen müsstest du circa 7x 120mm Radiatoren besitzen, damit du das auch leise, bei guten Temperaturen, geniessen kannst. Wobei es der CPU/GPU ziemlich wurscht ist, wie warm sie denn werden. Alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen natürlich.

Um ein CF-Gespann aus zwei 290X zu kühlen, müsstest du schon ein riesiges Gehäuse wie dem Obsidian 900D oder dem Phanteks Enthoo Primo besitzen, wenn die Radiatoren intern platziert werden sollen. Preis-/Leistungsmässig ist extern natürlich besser, da günstiger.

Nimm lieber 2x290, da nur 4% langsamer, aber gut 130 Euro weniger pro Karte.


----------



## Vagas (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Nimm lieber 2x290, da nur 4% langsamer, aber gut 130 Euro weniger pro Karte.



Ist gebongt 



> 1x i7 4770K ~ 100W
> 2x 290X ~ je 300W -> 600W



1x 360 1x 240 = 500!

Mir fehlen für eine gute leise Kühlung noch zusätzliche 200W. 
Ich hab schon einige CF/SLI/Tripple Wakü Lösungen gesehen, aber weis nicht wie sie auf die nötigen Radiotoren kommen.
Laut Artikelbeschreibung passen nur oben ein 360er und unten alternatic zum HDD Käfig noch ein 240er. Wo ist der Rest 

MoRA ist brachial, aber nicht hübsch. Wie ist die Preisdiff. ca. zu einer internen Kühllösung?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohne OC und mit den leicht schwächeren karten sollte ein 360er und ein 240er ausreichen. ein mora kostet etwa genausoviel wie die beiden radiatoren einzeln. wenn man dann noch lüfter und anschlüsse mit berechnet, kommt man auch in etwa auf die gleiche summe, womit das preisleistungsverhältnis eines mora besser ist. und wenn die optik stört, einfach ein-zwei meter weiter wegstellen, wo man den nciht mehr so gut sieht


----------



## Oozy (9. Dezember 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> 1x 360 1x 240 = 500!  Mir fehlen für eine gute leise Kühlung noch zusätzliche 200W.


Spielst du denn auf mehreren Monitoren? >60Hz und/oder 1440p?



> Ich hab schon einige CF/SLI/Tripple Wakü Lösungen gesehen, aber weis nicht wie sie auf die nötigen Radiotoren kommen. Laut Artikelbeschreibung passen nur oben ein 360er und unten alternatic zum HDD Käfig noch ein 240er. Wo ist der Rest


120er-Radiator pro 100W Abwärme ist nur von Community als ungefähren Richtwert angegeben, wenn man es denn leise haben möchte. Theoretisch kannst du auch ein 120m Monsta mit sehr schnell drehenden Lüftern verwenden, damit du eine Graka und CPU an nur diesem einen Radiator hängen hast. Das geht aber ziemlich auf die Lautstärke - also genau den Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung zunichte gemacht.



> MoRA ist brachial, aber nicht hübsch. Wie ist die Preisdiff. ca. zu einer internen Kühllösung?


7x120mm Radiator in 4x120mm und 3x120mm unterteilt, kostet dich 120 Euro (480er Radi + Lüfter; jeweils NB BSPro) + 95 Euro (360er Radi) macht 215 Euro. Geteilt durch die Anzahl an 120er Plätze gibt das knapp 30,72 Euro pro 120mm Radiator.

Ein externer Mo-Ra3 kostet 119 Euro, mit 9x120mm Lüfter, z.B. Phobya G-Silent 60 Euro. Gesamt 179 Euro für 9x120mm Radiatoren. Preis pro 120mm Radiator inkl Lüfter macht dann 19,90. 

Demzufolge eine Differenz von circa 10 Euro.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ja. einfach an cpu_fan anstecken. dann denckt  as mainboard, da wäre ein lüfter und meckert nicht. und wenn die pumpe  mal ausfällt, gibt das mainboard ne awrnung raus, wenn man das  entsprechend eingestellt hat.


Aber aufpassen, dass das  Mainboard den bei kühlen CPU Temperaturen nicht zu weit herunterregelt.  Ein Lüfter läuft meist mit deutlich weniger Spannung noch als ein Pumpe.
Außerdem sind nicht alle Mainboardlüftersteuerungen für die Leistung einer Pumpe ausgelegt.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ohne OC und mit den leicht schwächeren karten sollte ein 360er und ein 240er ausreichen. ein mora kostet etwa genausoviel wie die beiden radiatoren einzeln. wenn man dann noch lüfter und anschlüsse mit berechnet, kommt man auch in etwa auf die gleiche summe, womit das preisleistungsverhältnis eines mora besser ist. und wenn die optik stört, einfach ein-zwei meter weiter wegstellen, wo man den nciht mehr so gut sieht


Dann kommen aber (fast zwangsläufig) noch Schnellkupplungen hinzu.
Ansonsten wäre das ganze kaum noch zu transportieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Aber aufpassen, dass das  Mainboard den bei kühlen CPU Temperaturen  nicht zu weit herunterregelt.  Ein Lüfter läuft meist mit deutlich  weniger Spannung noch als ein Pumpe.
> Außerdem sind nicht alle Mainboardlüftersteuerungen für die Leistung einer Pumpe ausgelegt.



da die pumpe ihren strom separat über einen 4pin molex bekommt, ist das irrelevant, aber an sich hast du recht. 
eine D5 regelt man ja über den dreh-regler an der pumpe


----------



## Vagas (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> 7x120mm Radiator in 4x120mm und 3x120mm unterteilt, kostet dich 120 Euro  (480er Radi + Lüfter; jeweils NB BSPro) + 95 Euro (360er Radi) macht  215 Euro. Geteilt durch die Anzahl an 120er Plätze gibt das knapp 30,72  Euro pro 120mm Radiator.
> 
> Ein externer Mo-Ra3 kostet 119 Euro, mit 9x120mm Lüfter, z.B. Phobya  G-Silent 60 Euro. Gesamt 179 Euro für 9x120mm Radiatoren. Preis pro  120mm Radiator inkl Lüfter macht dann 19,90.


*grübbel grübbel*

Hab eben einige Videos gesehen und einige Besitzer verbauen unten in dem Käfig: 2x 240er. Wobei das vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen ist, aber man darf ja kreativ sein  Leider sieht man nie den zweiten 240 auf den Bildern/Videos. Da muss man erst draufkommen.

Das würde deine Rechnung(Preis pro 120er/Lüfter) bzw. meine nochmal nach oben treiben.

Mit 1x 360 + 2x 240 wäre ich bei 720W gegen 1080W von MoRa3 mit günstigerem Preisindex (Preis pro 120mm Radi mit Lüfter).

Nun die Qual der Wahl. Vllt eine Münze werfen  von der hängt ja eh alles am Ende ab

*FeuerToifel*
*AWR4Fi*
*john201050*

Schonmal ein großes DANKE SCHÖN


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> da die pumpe ihren strom separat über einen 4pin molex bekommt, ist das irrelevant, aber an sich hast du recht.
> eine D5 regelt man ja über den dreh-regler an der pumpe


 Ok, an dieser Stelle muss ich zugeben, dass mir gerade eben nicht klar war um welche Pumpe es geht. 

Wenn das so ist, passt alles und ich hab nichts gesagt.


----------



## Oozy (9. Dezember 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> *grübbel grübbel*  Hab eben einige Videos gesehen und einige Besitzer verbauen unten in dem Käfig: 2x 240er. Wobei das vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen ist, aber man darf ja kreativ sein


Das stimmt natürlich 
Beim Modden sind dir keine Grenzen gesetzt. Bei meinem Carbide Air 540 werde ich die untere Seite modden, sodass ich noch 2x120mm Radiatorenfläche hinzugewinne. Vielen Dank an FeuerToifel, der mich da tagelang beraten hat, wie ich das am besten realisieren soll! 

Für den einen muss alles intern sein, für den anderen kann man den Radiator extern platzieren. Die einen haben Nager im Haushalt, denen die Schläuche externen Schläuche so gut gefallen, dass sie daran nagen. Manche mögen die "kompliziertere" Verschlauchung bei mehreren internen Radiatoren nicht etc etc.

Ich habe mich für intern entschieden, da das Air 540 keine Schlauchdurchführungen bereitstellt, sodass ich eine solche Slotblende montieren müsste, was mir aber nicht so zusagt.


----------



## Joselman (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurde das Wakü Forum plötzlich unterteilt? Ich hab jetzt "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" und "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war mal angedacht, ja. Kompatkühlungen finden immer mehr Interesse und 90% der Interessenten sind unfähig oder unwillens, sich an den Sammelthread zu halten.
Ich bin aber gerade auch überrascht, das es ohne Ankündigung und festen Termin kommt.


----------



## Vagas (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Kompatkühlungen


 

Ich bin kein Super Bastler, habe grade mal meinen ersten PC wieder seit Jahren zusammengebaut, aber die Guides/Threads/Logbücher/Videos ect. ect. und die akutelle PCGH haben mich ermutigt dies selber zu machen. Man kann ja einen Anfang starten und immer wieder ausbauen/umbauen und co. Ich kanns kaum erwarten los zu tüffteln ^^


----------



## Joselman (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt sind die Foren wieder zusammengelegt worden!?!?!? Vieleicht überlegt man sich ja gleich nochmal etwas bessere Überschriften. 

Edit: doch nicht!?


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Linq schrieb:


> 2x 480er Radiatoren und 1x 240er reicht da eine aquastream Pumpe ? Ich gehe deutlich von einem Ja aus, möchte es nur gern noch bestätigt haben.


 
Die langt auch noch für das doppelte...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2013)

Vagas schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Super Bastler, habe grade mal meinen ersten PC wieder seit Jahren zusammengebaut, aber die Guides/Threads/Logbücher/Videos ect. ect. und die akutelle PCGH haben mich ermutigt dies selber zu machen. Man kann ja einen Anfang starten und immer wieder ausbauen/umbauen und co. Ich kanns kaum erwarten los zu tüffteln ^^



ging mir gestern auch so, nachdem ich ein altes antec p180 zum basteln bekommen hab.


der spass faengt bei wakue erst richtig an, wenn man die schier unmoeglichen sachen versucht.

z.b. einen airplex revolution (entspricht wohl nem 420er) in nem p180 intern unter zu bringen. dann soll noch ein 120er dazu.
mal sehen ob des klappt.
drin ist er schon mal, wobei dazu schon massive aenderungen am gehaeuse noetig waren.


----------



## Kurry (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den Deckel? Ich hab zu Hause auch ein P180 was ich aktuell fit mache. Hab mich schlussendlich doch für 3x120 im Deckel entschieden, weil man den in das Plastik einsenken kann (in den vorgegebenen Lüfterplatz oben) und ich im Hinblick auf Wakü daran Zweifel habe, dass der 420er mit den Anschlüssen vom MB und dem IO Shield bzw dessen Aussparung kollidiert...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2013)

der airplex ist allein 70mm dick, der ist nicht oben drin, zumal er etwa 4mm laenger als das reine skelett des p180 ist.

ich bau den ganzen “keller“ um.


----------



## Linq (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Kabel brauche ich um den Durchflusssensor "high flow" mit meiner XT Pumpe zu verbinden ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da müsste eigendlich ein aquabus kabel beiliegen.


----------



## Shoggy (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das aquabus-Kabel hat damit nichts zu tun. Man benötigt ein spezielles 3-poliges Anschlusskabel für den Sensor.


----------



## Linq (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und welches wäre das?


----------



## ConCAD (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst dazu folgendes: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig 40cm - Schwarz gesleevt Phobya Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig 40cm - Schwarz gesleevt 71188


----------



## Linq (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> In den Deckel? Ich hab zu Hause auch ein P180 was ich aktuell fit mache. Hab mich schlussendlich doch für 3x120 im Deckel entschieden, weil man den in das Plastik einsenken kann (in den vorgegebenen Lüfterplatz oben) und ich im Hinblick auf Wakü daran Zweifel habe, dass der 420er mit den Anschlüssen vom MB und dem IO Shield bzw dessen Aussparung kollidiert...


 
Abend,

also ich hab an meinem aktuellen P182 nen Alphacool ST30 360 oben aufgesetzt. Der zieht seine Luft durch den 120er Lüfteraustritt aus dem Gehäuse. Funktioniert top, rauscht aber etwas.

Gemessen müsste de 30er Lüfter unters Blech passen, bräuchte aber dann die Anschlüsse parallel zur Radiatorlängsseite. Hat er aber nicht.
Ich finde den Deckel beim P18* aber auch nicht passend für den 360, eher für nen 240 oder 280, so dann man den oberen 5,25" Slot nicht komplett klaut. Man kann dann den Anschluss ggf. gleich zu nem BayRes führen und somit hätte man das AGB-Platz-Problem auch gelöst.

Ich bau es im P180 gerade etwas anders auf, da ist der Keller schon leer, und mit Airplex udn Netzteil Senkrecht gut gefüllt. Ich muss jetzt natürlich auch die Seitenteile entsprechend bearbeiten, was bei der Sandwichbauweise auch nicht gerade simpel wird. Ich glaub ich benötige noch mal n anderes Werkzeug


----------



## Kurry (11. Dezember 2013)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich finde den Deckel beim P18* aber auch nicht passend für den 360, eher für nen 240 oder 280, so dann man den oberen 5,25" Slot nicht komplett klaut. Man kann dann den Anschluss ggf. gleich zu nem BayRes führen und somit hätte man das AGB-Platz-Problem auch gelöst.


 
Also mein Build ist zunächst mal auf Lukü ausgelegt, mit der Möglichkeit auf Wakü aufzurüsten. Dazu hab ich 3x120 im Top und 2x120 in der Front (Plastik rausgeschnippelt vorne, passt super rein mit der Blende). Ein Slim 360er passt da locker rein. Ursprünglich hab ich sogar an einen 420er gedacht, aber da kollidiert zuviel mit der ATX Blende und würde doch arg eng werden. Der Verzicht auf den Schacht macht mir nix aus, Platz ist in dem Case eh massig!

Falls es zur Wakü kommt, findet der AGB locker unter dem Laufwerksschacht Platz.

Spannender wird eher das KM. Das P180 hat ja quasi kein Platz auf der Rückseite, muss gut verlegt werden 

Senkrecht im Keller hab ich auch erst überlegt, aber mir gefiel die Lösung mit den Seitenteilen nicht so gut, zumal der Build primär auf Luft ausgelegt ist erstmal. Ein 420er passt da problemlos von der Höhe?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2013)

meiner nur auf wasser, dafuer hab ich extra n 20 euro p180 gekauft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@kurry: bei den kabeln usst du dann wohl alle auf länge schneiden und neu crimpen, dann gibt es auch kein problem mit dem kabelmanagement.


----------



## Kurry (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Länge ist weniger ein Problem als die Dicke. Zwischen ST und Mainboardschlitten ist vielleicht 1cm. Werd wohl den Tray so "durchlöchern", dass je Kabel ein vordefinieter Weg entsteht und mit Kabelbindern festzurren. Das was zu lang ist kann ich im Keller verstecken, außer NT und Festplatten steht da ja nichts.


----------



## Joselman (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was würdet ihr hierzu empfehlen um 8 Lüfter anzuschließen? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung 70228


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein splitterkabel? die aquaero 6 sollte doch genug leistung habe, um alle 8 lüfter auf einen kanal zu legen. zumindest, wenn man dem demovideo glauben kann


----------



## Joselman (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ein splitterkabel? die aquaero 6 sollte doch genug leistung habe, um alle 8 lüfter auf einen kanal zu legen. zumindest, wenn man dem demovideo glauben kann


 
Sollte reicht mir jetzt nicht mehr 
Ich mag nicht mehr improvisieren, sägen, feilen, hämmern usw.  In dem Video sind die 20 Lüfter auf einer Platine eingesteckt.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hämmer so lang auf ein Lüfter Kabel bis es 2 werden.

Die Platine ist ne Verteilerplatine.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so eine platine ist im grunde schnell selbstgemacht. einfach die stecker besorgen (zB bei nils), eine platine gibt's für nichtmal 1,50€ bei conrad.

platine hat natürlich den großen vorteil des nicht wirklich vorhandenen kabelsalats.

hier wäre schonmal ein fach-splitter: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüfter Adapterkabel 3Pin auf 6x 3Pin Molex (6x15cm) Lüfter Adapterkabel 3Pin auf 6x 3Pin Molex (6x15cm) 81115

oder zwei von den hier auf je einen kanal: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin 81016

oder mit einem zusätzlichen 2fach-splitter zusammen legen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 81004


----------



## Joselman (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Kabeln steht immer dabei: 


> Bitte beachten Sie, die Drehzahlüberwachung wird bei der Verwendung des Kabels nur bei einem der angeschlossenen Lüfter möglich.



Also die Lüfter laufen dann alle gleich aber ich bekomme nur von einem die Drezahlinformation zurück? Richtig?

@ watercooled 
Zeigt mir doch mal wie das geht bitte. So eine Verteilerplatine ist ja das was ich suche aber finden konnte ich bisher keine.


----------



## rossi1002 (12. Dezember 2013)

Morgen, wollte mal wissen was ihr von http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12648_Alphacool-Laing-DDC-SilentBox.html diesem Gehäuse für eine DDC 1t haltet.

Rausgeschmissenes Geld oder bringt es was?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Bei den Kabeln steht immer dabei:
> 
> 
> Also die Lüfter laufen dann alle gleich aber ich bekomme nur von einem die Drezahlinformation zurück? Richtig?


 
korrekt. bei lüftern vom gleichen modell unterscheidet sich die drehzahl eh nicht wesentlich (nur die toleranz zur nenndrehzahl.). ich denke auch, die elektronik wäre von 8 tachosignalen einfach nur verwirrt und würde aufgeben oder völlig komische werte angeben.


----------



## Joselman (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider sind meine eloop Lüfter aber unterschiedlich.  Ich habe 3 verschiedene: 

Alphacool : 1.200
NB : 1.300
Phobya: 1.600

Eine Differenz von 100 u/min zwischen den einzelnen Lüftern wäre mir ja egal aber mehr sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sehe gerade auf dem bild im bilderhtread, dass du am 240er unten einmal die original von NB und die von phoby hast. bei den 100rpm wohl noch nicht weiter schlimm, aber die sollten schon gleich sein. nimm einfach die beiden phobya's runter. 

um zum aquaero zu kommen, würde die lüfter immer in gruppen an einen kanal hängen. lüftergruppe 1 = radi im boden, gruppe 2 = radi im deckel. und den einzelnen übrigen lüfter kannst du eigendlich direkt ans mainboard klemmen. wo hängt der überhaupt? in der front, oder?


----------



## Joselman (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann könnte ich aber doch Gruppen für die Lüftertypen machen. Also die Phobya eine Gruppe die NB eine usw. Dann laufen die doch auf der gleichen Drehzahl?

Die sichtbaren lüfter sollen die Phobya bleiben (schwarz/rot) das geht leider nur so. Die unten auf dem 240er sieht man ja nicht wenn das Seitenteil drauf ist. 

Der einzelne ist vorne richtig. Hat leider gar nicht gepasst mit 2 Lüftern.  Aus dem Käfig habe ich das untere Blech komplett entfernt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das geht natürlich auch, so kannst du die dann entsprechend auf eine drehzahl festlegen. würde aber der einfachheit halber die unteren vom 240er einfach rausnehmen oder durch das gleiche modell wie die oberen ersetzen.


----------



## Joselman (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt schon aber dann muss ich wieder 2 Lüfter kaufen und kann bald ein PC Lüfter Großhandel aufmachen. 

Andere Frage: Wo hast du den DFM angeschlossen? MB?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab den direkt ans MB angeschlossen, wollte eigendlich an cpu_fan ran, aber das kabel ist zu kurz. also hab ich den an pwr_fan angeschlossen. da ich für jeden anschluss eine fail-warnung einstellen kann, ist das aber nicht schlimm. die pumpe hab ich am cpu_fan angeschlossen.  
der dfm sollte aber auch mit einer aquaero funktionieren.


edit: die frage mit dem drehzahl auslesen von der pumpe hat sich nun auch erledigt. ich vermute, dass die bei 7V einfach zu gering ist und darum nicht mehr ausgelesen werden kann. mit 12V dreht die pumpe bei 4500rpm, runtergeregelt auf 8,7V mit knapp unter 3000rpm.
der dfm sagt bei pumpe auf 12V knapp 500rpm, bei 8,7V sind es gut 300rpm. allerdings hab ich immernoch keine info, wie man da umrechnen muss. hab schon bei alphacoll angefragt, aber bisher keine antwort bekommen


----------



## Joselman (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen hiermit gemacht? 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175

Ich glaub ich hau die UV Lampen raus und wechsel die Schläuche. Wenn kein Schwarzlicht drauf leuchtet wirken die zu sehr orange und das lilafarbene Licht geht mir auch irgendwie auf die Nerven.


----------



## MagicMongo (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen hiermit gemacht?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175
> 
> Ich glaub ich hau die UV Lampen raus und wechsel die Schläuche. Wenn kein Schwarzlicht drauf leuchtet wirken die zu sehr orange und das lilafarbene Licht geht mir auch irgendwie auf die Nerven.


 
Super Zeug,hatte ich vorher als Kühlmittel bei mir im Sys... ist auch echt ein schönes Rot.obwohl das ja im Sinne des betrachtenden liegt 

Aber das Mayhems Icy White kühlt gleich nochmal 1-2° besser,so zumindest mein Eindruck...

Gruß


----------



## Joselman (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temp ist bei mir nebensache. Die ist so was von im Keller.  Ich benutze das Zeug ja schon, nur als klare Flüssigkeit. Die Frage die ich mir halt stelle ist, ob ich mit der roten viel riskiere? Hat die schonmal bei jemand was verstopft?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich benutz sowieso nur reines Wasser, aber mein Bruder hat auch das Aquacomputer DP. Allerdings in blau. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit.
Mit dem von Aquacomputer gibts afaik eh nur sehr wenige Probleme. Zumindest hab ich noch nicht gehört, dass das viele Probleme mache.

Diese milchige Flüssigkeit von Mayhems ist laut denen afaik nur zu Show-Zwecken und wird nicht für den Einsatz im Alltag empfohlen.


----------



## Joselman (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke halt vielleicht sind die milchigen UV aktiven Flüssigkeiten eher eine Gefahr. Wird sich zeigen ich wechsel einfach beim nächsten Umbau auf klare Schläuche mit dem DP Ultra in rot.


----------



## MagicMongo (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich benutz sowieso nur reines Wasser, aber mein Bruder hat auch das Aquacomputer DP. Allerdings in blau. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit.
> Mit dem von Aquacomputer gibts afaik eh nur sehr wenige Probleme. Zumindest hab ich noch nicht gehört, dass das viele Probleme mache.
> 
> Diese milchige Flüssigkeit von Mayhems ist laut denen afaik nur zu Show-Zwecken und wird nicht für den Einsatz im Alltag empfohlen.


 
Das milchige Zeugs kannst du jeder Zeit verwenden, nur das Mayhems "Aurora"-Zeugs,das ist wirklich nur zu Showzwecken gedacht.
Wie gesagt,das milchige ist wie jedes andere Kühlmittel auch.


----------



## watercooled (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DP Ultra habe ich 2.5 Jahre verwendet.
Macht aufm Teppich flecken wie sonst was aber sieht seeeehr schön aus (Blutfarben) und hat auch beim entleeren immernoch die selbe Farbe gehabt.


----------



## Tommi1 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rossi1002 schrieb:


> @tommi1
> Wie hast du denn deine Pumpe gedrosselt?



Sorry hab ich überlesen.
Deswegen jetzt erst die Antwort.

Die läuft über den Aquaero 4 und wurde damit auch runtergedreht.


----------



## eRaTitan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Röhren AGB, am besten eine von EK Waterblock! 
Diese hier wollte ich mir eigentlich kaufen: EK-RES X3 400 - Reservoirs - Reservoirs & Accessories

Allerdings verschiebt sich andauernd die Versandzeit.
Nun meine Frage kennt ihr noch andere gute AGBs in Schwarz, wo ich diese Halterungen befestigen kann: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Halterungen » EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder 50-70
Oder soll ich mir die selbe von EK kaufen nur Kleiner z. B diese hier: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir

Würde auch eine andere nehmen, wie die hier: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » XSPC Photon 270 Tube Reservoir

Gehäuse ist ein *Corsair 900D passt eine 270 AGB vom der Optik her dort rein? 
*

Was meint ihr?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 250er agb reicht doch vollig, kauf dir den


----------



## eRaTitan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, ich habe mir soeben diese Rohren AGB Bestellt.

*XSPC Photon 270 Tube Reservoir*


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bastel dir für's case ne midplate und stell den agb dann drauf. also so, wie auf dem bild. so sollte der optisch ganz gut wirken. oder ohne midplate auf den radi im boden. hängt natürlich auch von ab, wo du deine pumpe stehen hast.


----------



## eRaTitan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du so was? 
Bild Quelle: hardwareluxx.de


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so in etwa, nur halt entsprechend an dein case angepasst. so kann auch die luft/wärme aus dem unteren bereich nicht nach oben in das case.


----------



## eRaTitan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht auch sehr schick aus 
Kann man sowas auch fertig kaufen, fürs entsprechende Gehäuse? (:
Oder kennst du Leute die sowas für einen machen?
Ich bin da nicht so Talentiert, und habe auch gar nicht die Materialen, um sowas zu machen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einfach mal in der nächsten metallwerkstatt vorbeigehen und dort anfragen.


----------



## eRaTitan (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, mal schauen ob die mir Helfen können (:


----------



## Verminaard (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

evtl. bei Martma anfragen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt, an martma hab ich nicht gedacht. da kannste dir die platte dann auch aus plexi bzw acryglas machen lassen. gibt wieder interessante beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten mit gravur und so zeugs


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Dezember 2013)

Yeah meine Wakü läuft  allerdings erst mit dem 2. NT  ist bei euch schonmal vorgekommen dass bei der Masse überbrücken kaputt gegangen? Ich denke aber mal dass das NT kaputt bei mir ankam...


----------



## Joselman (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ein altes bequiet NT nur zum befüllen.  

Kann aber wohl sein, dass wenn nur die Pumpe angeschlossen ist, vom NT kein Saft kommt. Dann musst du mehr Verbraucher anschliessen. Laufwerke, Lüfter aber nicht das MB.

Wie hat sich der Defekt geäußert?


----------



## watercooled (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also das ein Netzteil davon kaputt geht ist Bullshit.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was überbrücken?
Den Einschalt Pin mit Masse? Nö, das ist extra dafür gedacht, da geht nix kaputt.

Im Betrieb irgendwas mit Masse kurzschließen (außer dem oben genannten Pin) ist natürlich nicht so toll, ein gutes NT sollte das aber abkönnen.


Ich befüll manchmal mit einem alten Labornetzgerät.
Manchmal bin ich aber einfach zu faul, schalt den PC ein und gieß Wasser in den AGB. Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## eRaTitan (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> evtl. bei Martma anfragen?


 


> stimmt, an martma hab ich nicht gedacht. da kannste dir die platte dann auch aus plexi bzw acryglas machen lassen. gibt wieder interessante beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten mit gravur und so zeugs



Alles klar Dankeschön! 
Ich schau mich da mal um


----------



## butzler (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich ein Geheimrezept gegen sich mitdrehende Schläuche ?
Ich benutze Masterkleer Schlauch 11/8 und Anschraubtüllen. Jetzt zieht meine Wakü in ein neues Gehäuse um und ständig verdrehen sich die Schläuche, wenn ich die Überwurfmuttern festziehe (von Hand, sind gerändelte). Habe schon mit Spucke, Vaseline und Öl probiert, das klappt aber nur manchmal. Ist ein echtes Geduldsspiel.
Habt ihr da ein Rezept parat ? Wäre echt dankbar.

butz


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, spucke hab ich auch genommen und das hat geklappt. um den kreislauf nicht zu verdrecken sollte man aber eher den schlauch in das kühlwasser stippen. warm machen soll auch helfen.

teste sonst mal wie fest die schläuche sitzen, bevor die anfangen sich mitzudrehen.eventuell reicht das ja schon


----------



## rossi1002 (17. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hat auch destilliertes Wasser funktioniert, also das Kühlmittel.


----------



## butzler (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wiil es immer ganz fest haben. Kann natürlich sein, dass sie sich mitdrehen, weil es nicht "fester" geht. Ich werds mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp.
Jetzt erstmal zum Spätdienst, heut abend dann weiter.

butz


----------



## Pixekgod (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu fest ist überhaupt nicht gut es kann sein das du den schlauch/oring dadurch kaputt machst 
handfest reicht aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass man was-auch-immer nur außen auf den Schlauch aufbringt. Wenn man ihn z.B. auch innen feucht macht, rutscht er halt auch besser über die Tülle im inneren...
Patentrezept gibt es aber nicht. Einfach beim aufsetzen eine gewisse Drehung einplanen (den Schlauch in Gegenrichtung vorverdrehen) und beim anziehen den Schlauch festhalten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Dezember 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich hab ein altes bequiet NT nur zum befüllen.   Kann aber wohl sein, dass wenn nur die Pumpe angeschlossen ist, vom NT kein Saft kommt. Dann musst du mehr Verbraucher anschliessen. Laufwerke, Lüfter aber nicht das MB.  Wie hat sich der Defekt geäußert?



Also das NT hat einfach keinen Mucks gemacht und geht jetzt an MF zurück. Habe einfach den PS on mit dem Massepin verbunden und ein Laufwerk + Pumpe angeschlossen und es hat sich nichts getan beim ein und ausschalten. Dann habe ich einen anderes probiert und da ging's direkt obwohl Ichs genauso gemacht habe. Dann habe ich das Teil mal ans MB angeschlossen und auch da hat sich nichts gerührt, deswegen geht das DPP10 auch wieder an MF ^^ Schade


----------



## Joselman (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand den Tygon Schlauch verbaut? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm klar Tygon E3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59027
Ist der durchgehend bedruckt oder kommt der Aufdruck nur in bestimmten Abständen? Alphacool ist nicht lieferbar und jetzt brauche ich eine Alternative.


----------



## rossi1002 (17. Dezember 2013)

Glaube das die Aufrucke nur in bestimmsten Abständen sind (sieht auf dem Bild so aus), habe mir den Schlauch in 8/11 in schwarz heute bestellt, kann dann in 2 tagen mehr dazu sagen.
Ansonsten kannst du an AT ja ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## Tommi1 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Tygon Schlauch verbaut? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Tygon R3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm klar Tygon E3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59027
> Ist der durchgehend bedruckt oder kommt der Aufdruck nur in bestimmten Abständen? Alphacool ist nicht lieferbar und jetzt brauche ich eine Alternative.


 
Hab den seit 2 Wochen bei mir drin.
Der Aufdrucke haben immer einen gewissen Abstand zueinander.
Ader den kannst Du mit etwas Wasser auch abrubbeln. Geht ganz leicht ab.

Hab das bei mir so gemacht, da sich der Aufdruck nicht überall verstecken ließ.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur um sicher zu gehen:

- Ich hab diese Karte, also die Asus HD7950 DC2T und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob sie im ref. design ist oder nicht?          (Ich glaub ja eher nicht)
  Weiß da jemand was?

- Hat jemand hier ein wassergekühltes Prodigy?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Dezember 2013)

Nope, dürfte kein Ref PCB sein, vllt gibt es aber ein extra Kühler für die DC2


----------



## oelkanne (18. Dezember 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen:
> 
> - Ich hab diese Karte, also die Asus HD7950 DC2T und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob sie im ref. design ist oder nicht?          (Ich glaub ja eher nicht)
> Weiß da jemand was?
> ...



Schonmal beim ek cooling konfigurator nachgeschaut?


----------



## Oozy (18. Dezember 2013)

Laut CoolingConfigurator ist sie im Referenzdesign...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Nope, dürfte kein Ref PCB sein, vllt gibt es aber ein extra Kühler für die DC2


 
Glaub ich auch....



> Schonmal beim ek cooling konfigurator nachgeschaut?



Ja, wird wohl nix werden..

@AWR
Ich hab die neue also die V2


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiter vorne wurde mir schon der Alphacool Radi empfohlen. Jetzt würde ich gern mal wissen, ob der MagiCool auch gut ist. Der Preis überzeugt mich nämlich schon zeimlich.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 280mm Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator 280/Noiseblocker Lüfter Kit


----------



## rossi1002 (19. Dezember 2013)

Die magiccool radiatoren sind von der kühlleistung-Lautstärke eigentlich recht gut, sind halt nicht so hochwertig verarbeitet wie teurere Modelle.

Und hier noch nen kleines ratebild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchflusssensor?


----------



## acidburn1811 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ddc in the box ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würd ich auch mal sagen, laing ddc (mit phobya deckel?) in einer silentbox.


----------



## rossi1002 (19. Dezember 2013)

@derp......Nope

@acid......richtig, beim Versuch einen 90* Winkel rein zu drehen(ging so gerade)


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst noch eine verlängerung zwischenschrauben, dann passt es auch problemlos


----------



## rossi1002 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das mit der Verlängerung weiß ich jetzt auch  .
Ist aber nen EK Waterblocks Deckel.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

darum so dunkel  für black nickel was das nicht hell und "shiny" genug. und um der alphacooldeckel zu sein, fehlte ein gewinde neben dem ausgang


----------



## rossi1002 (19. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand wie es bei AT mit zurück senden von Ware aussieht?

Oder hat jemand interesse an 2m schwazem 11/8 tygon schlauch ?(soll kein Kaufangebot sein, wenn dann übern MP, sprich mein V-Thred).


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

direkt in deinem nutzerkonto auf die bestellung klicken, da müsste eine schaltfläche für "ware zurücksenden" sein.


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Paket ist da. 

Also der Tygon Schlauch ist fast durchgehend bedruckt aber man kann es tatsächlich ganz einfach abreiben. Der Schlauch ist im Vergleich zum Alphacool viel weicher und irgendwie labbrig. Ich bin grade etwas skeptisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wabbelige Schläuche knicken nach meiner Erfahrung etwas weniger leicht, weil sie einfach weniger Spannung aufbauen.


----------



## ilavicion (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ein Delta T von 40°C bezüglich CPU Core Temp und Wassertemperatur beim EKWB Supremacy normal?
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für Intel Sockel 115X » EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel

Wassertemperatur: 28°C
Kerntemperatur(en): 68°C

i7-2600k @4500 MHz 1,3V

Edit: Laut CPU water blocks roundup dürfte der bloß 28°C Delta-T haben


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wabbelige Schläuche knicken nach meiner Erfahrung etwas weniger leicht, weil sie einfach weniger Spannung aufbauen.



Tatsache!

Habe mal einfach beide Schläuche zusammengehalten und langsam immer mehr gebogen. Tatsächlich knickt der Alphacool ein klein wenig früher. Bei 10 Versuchen immer das gleiche.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ilavicion schrieb:


> Ist ein Delta T von 40°C bezüglich CPU Core Temp und Wassertemperatur beim EKWB Supremacy normal?
> Caseking.de  » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für Intel Sockel 115X » EK  Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel
> 
> Wassertemperatur: 28°C
> ...


 
hast du exakt die gleichen bedingungen wie der tester? ich denke nicht, aber dennoch ist der unterschied ganz schön hoch.


----------



## ilavicion (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hast du exakt die gleichen bedingungen wie der tester? ich denke nicht, aber dennoch ist der unterschied ganz schön hoch.


Bis auf die Tatsache dass der Tester einen i5-2500k verwendet und ich einen i7-2600k, sind die Bedingungen ziemlich ähnlich, aber natürlich nicht exakt identisch. Mir fällt aber gerade auf, dass er später beim i7-3770k sogar ein Delta-T von 42°C erreicht... Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die CPU so viel Einfluss darauf hat. Anscheinend produzieren die i7 generell viel mehr interne Wärme und meine Werte sind eh in Ordnung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linq (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi! 
Ich habe einen Aquaero gekauft und möchte damit 3 Radiatoren bzw die Lüfter darauf steuern, so dass sich die Lüfter nur mit einschalten wenn eine bestimmte Temperatur überschritten ist und sie sich wieder abschalten sobald Temperatur x wieder erreicht ist! 
Jetzt meine Frage , die Lüftersteuerung hat 2 Kanäle, auf den einen Kanal würde ich gerne 6 Lüfter legen und auf den anderen sind es 8!an dem 3. Radiator sind auch noch 4 Lüfter, die alle sollen über die Steuerung kontrolliert und geregelt werden. Geht dies? Und wie bekomme ich 6 bzw 8 oder halt die 4 auf einen Kanal ?was ist da für ein Verteiler nötig?


----------



## ConCAD (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Aquaero hat 4 Lüfterkanäle, du könntest also die Lüfter durchaus in kleinere Gruppen aufteilen. Um mehrere Lüfter zusammenzuschalten, gibts diverse Y-Kabel.
Deine gewünschte Regelung kannst du in der Aquasuite zB. per Zweipunktregler realisieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur 2 kanäle? ich dachte, das sind 4?
aber davon ab, wenn es nicht gerade die aquaero 6 ist, reicht die leistung nicht für die menge lüfter aus.


----------



## Tommi1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt wäre es erstmal interessant, welchem Aquaero Du da gekauft hast. 4, 5 oder 6
Jeder verträgt pro Kanal nur eine bestimmte Watt Anzahl.
- Der 4er kan bis zu 10 Watt pro Kanal bzw. 30 Watt insgesammt
- der 5er bis zu 15 Watt pro Kanal (soviel ich weiß. Und da ist der Extra Kühlkörper empfehlenswert)
- der 6er bis zu 30 Watt pro Kanal

Dann kommt es drauf, welche Lüfter Du genau da hast, bzw. wieviel Watt oder Ampere die haben.


----------



## oelkanne (20. Dezember 2013)

Ned lang rumrätseln sondern ausprobieren...falls dein AE dann mit den Lüftern an seine belastungsgrenze kommen sollte wirste das durch aufdrehen der bzw. den angeschlossenen Lüftern am jeweilligen Kanal bemerken. Bei überlastung/ zu hoher Temperatur der Regler werden die dann auf 12V aufgedreht damit sich die Elektronik wieder abkühlt. Ich denke mal mit dem Luftkühler drauf sind Problemlos 4 Lüfter pro Kanal möglich.

Und entweder Adapter kaufen oder die Lüfter selber zusammen bastel/löten. Aber wenn du selber Basteln solltest darfst du nur einen Lüfter mit Drehzahl anliegen haben sonst kannst du das nicht richtig kontrollieren. Soll heisen...Ein gelbes Kabel von den Lüftern ans AE anschliesen und nicht alle zusammen


----------



## Tommi1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kommst Du darauf, das der AE die Lüfter hoch dreht, wenn der AE an Seine Belastungsgrenze kommt?
Das wäre sehr unproduktiv, da er sich damit ja noch mehr belasten würde.
 Wie soll der sich dann abkühlen, wenn er an der Belastungsgrenze ist? 

Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.

Stell Dir mal vor:
Du hast in kochendes Wasser gegriffen. Jetzt tut die Flosse weh und Dfu greiffst nochmal rein, damit der Schmerz nachläßt?????

Wenn der AE an die Belastungsgrenze kommt, dann wird er das noch mit ach und Krach vielleicht mit machen. Wenn es weit drüber geht, wird er einfach abrauchen und das war es dann.


Darf mach Fragen, ob Du selber einen AE hast?


----------



## Offset (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Theoretisch wäre es logischer, wenn die Lüfter aufdrehen. Stell dir das wie mit einem Widerstand vor. Wenn der Lüfter gedrosselt ist, also ein Widerstand zwischengeschaltet ist, produziert dieser Wärme. Wenn man den Widerstand wegnimmt laufen die Lüfter halt auf vollgas, aber kein Widerstand produziert Wärme --> abkühlen


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. Dezember 2013)

Beim Aquero 4, und auch bei der Aquastream wird die Spannung, die nicht benötigt wird via Transistioren in Wärme umgewandelt.
Sprich je mehr Spannung an den den Lüftern anliegt, umso kühler die Elektronik.

Edit: Offset war schneller


----------



## oelkanne (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke Jungs, ich hätts ned besser sagen können. Ansonsten einfach mal im Aquacomputer Forum schauen oder Google fragen. Und da dein System eh Wassergekühlt wird und du Angst hast die Leistung reicht nicht aus...Es gibt auch nen Wasserkühler fürs AE kostet nicht die Welt und du hast dann mit deiner Lüftersteuerung keine Probleme mehr

Oh und japp ich hab selber nen AE und insgesammt 13 Lüfter gesteuert.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Hallo zusammen mein erster Beitrag 

Also ich habe das Forum Durchsucht aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Vieleicht ist das kein Quatsch aber Urteilt bitte Selber  
Ich suche ein Tipp was ich mit der Wandlerkarte für AGB-Eheim 600 Station II 12V mache.
Ich habe seit gestern mein System unterwasser egsetzt und die Karte hängt da ein wenig in der gegend rum.
Vieleicht kennt ja jemand ein Gehäuse für diese Karte und wenn es das nicht gibt wieso nicht ^^ 
Für Antworten bin ich Dankbar


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm dir doppelseitiges klebeband und klettverschluss. die klettseiten klebst du einmal auf die unterseite der karte und einmal irgendwo im case hin, wo platz ist. so ist die gut genug befestigt, kann aber bei bedarf schnell gelößt werden


----------



## Pinchen1609 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist nicht so sehr das ich nicht weiss wohin damit ,sondern das ich die karte gern schön verpackt hätte.


----------



## Pixekgod (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbstklebende Kletterschlussband ist optimal
und die Karte einfach verstecken


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei conrad gibt es diverse verschiedene boxen. also in den verschiedensten größen. wenn du eine filiale in der näheren umgebung hast, kannst du ja mal nachsehen, ob da eine in passender größe bei ist.
oder du bastelst dir aus plexiglas oder so selber etwas.


----------



## Linq (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre es erstmal interessant, welchem Aquaero Du da gekauft hast. 4, 5 oder 6
> Jeder verträgt pro Kanal nur eine bestimmte Watt Anzahl.
> - Der 4er kan bis zu 10 Watt pro Kanal bzw. 30 Watt insgesammt
> - der 5er bis zu 15 Watt pro Kanal (soviel ich weiß. Und da ist der Extra Kühlkörper empfehlenswert)
> ...



Also Lüfter habe ich die Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition
Und als Lüftersteuerung habe ich die Aquaero 5


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die corsair sp quiet haben einen verbrauch von 1,56W bei 12V, also kannst du von denen 9 stück auf einen kanal legen, wenn die angabe von 15W pro kanal stimmt. 
ich glaube, da war aber noch was von einer maximalleistung, die auf alle kanäle verteilt sein darf. hab da aber nicht so genaues wissen, eine aquaero war mir bisher zu teuer


----------



## Linq (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüftersteuerung weißt 2 Kanäle aus, die habe ich mir für die beiden großen Radiatoren gedacht und auf einen LüfterAnschluss würde ich gern den kleinen Radiator bzw dessen Lüfter legen, die sind dann aber auch Regelbar ja ?
Ich habe noch nie so ein Kabelgesehen welches ich in den Aquaero einstecken kann und von welchem dann 8 Adern abgehen um da die Lüfter dran zu hängen ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo siehst du nur 2 kanäle? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175
ausschnitt aus der artikelbeschreibung:


> · Vier Lüfterausgänge mit Strommessung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linq (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich ging davon aus das die PWM Dinger da die Kanäle beschreiben.
Aber so bekommt es ein neues Gesicht!


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der vierte ist 4polig pwm, die anderen drei nicht. 
nicht böse gemeint, aber ein handbuch gibt es nicht umsonst


----------



## Linq (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der vierte ist 4polig pwm, die anderen drei nicht.
> nicht böse gemeint, aber ein handbuch gibt es nicht umsonst



Habn dickes Fell ! Kommt schon richtig bei mir an 
Danke werde mir diesen Fetzen gleich als Bettlektüre schnappen .


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei conrad gibt es diverse verschiedene boxen. also in den verschiedensten größen.


Und bei Reichelt und Pollin gibt es die Gehäuse zum ca. halben Conrad-Preis


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut zu wissen  conrad fällt mir nur immer als erstes ein, da hab ich 2 filialen in der gegend


----------



## Tommi1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau. Bei 15 Watt Kanalleistung kann er 9 anhängen.
Aber er müsste noch den Zusatzkühler (entweder den passiv oder den Wasserkühler) verbauen. 
Sonst wird es zu heiß.


@Linq:
Such mal nach Akasa Lüfterkabelverteiler. 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kan das zumindest schon mal 5 Lüfter auf einen Anschluss legen.
Glaub aber, daß es für PWM Lüfter ist (Strom über Molex und Steuerung über PWM).

Oder sowas hier:
https://www.alternate.de/Nanoxia/3-Pin_Molex-6x3-Pin_Adapter_60_cm/html/product/1041859/?


Edit:
Mist... war ja viel zu spät mit der Antwort....


----------



## Jens7385 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hier wäre ein passender Adapter.


----------



## Gurkensalat (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich den aquacomputer poweradjust eig. auch an ein internes USB 3.0 hängen mit diesem Lian-Li adapter? Lian-Li Global | PW-IO2AH100


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der adapter ist dafür da, um von usb3 stecker auf usb2 stecker zu kommen. wenn dein case nur usb3 hat, dein mainboard aber keinen steckplatz dafür. a

das poweradjust wird damit wohl nicht funktionieren, es sei denn, du hast an dem poweradjust-kabel einzelne stecker die du dann an die richtigen pins klemmst. aber da brauchst du eigendlich den adapter nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn er ein USB3-Header auf USB3-Header Kabel hat, dann kann er den Adapter direkt am Poweradjust einsetzen, um dessen USB2-Header ins USB3-Format zu bringen. Praktischer wäre aber vermutlich ein Adapter von USB2-Header auf USB3-Stecker.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind diese Anschlüsse nicht 45° und 90° in einem, je nachdem wie der Anschluss gedreht wird?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee, nicht ganz, eher sowas wie 90° und ansonsten variable winkel, die sich allerdings nicht auf 45° stellen lassen dürfte.

Trotzdem sehr variabel und sicherlich für vieles nutzbar.


----------



## Delusa (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten morgen 

wolte mal fragen, ich hab jetzt ne wasser külung und habe bei dem wakü Bilder Thema gesehn da haben viele so ne anzeigen die eim wasser temperatur und duchflus anzeigt ist selber programmiert gilt es so was fertig zukaufen ?
Dann noch was ist es schlecht die pumpe zu drosseln mit nah Lüftersteuerung oder ist das nicht so gut ?

MFG Delusa


----------



## Tommi1 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke mal, daß Du mit der Anzeige einen Aquaero 4 oder 5 meinst:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 70174

Damit kannst Du die Temperaturen auslesen (Tempsensor und Durchflussmesser benötigst Du dann auch) und kannst auch die Lüfter / Pumpe steuern.

Klar kannst die Pumpe drosseln. Das macht der nichts aus und wird dadurch natürlich leiser.


----------



## Delusa (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist auch nicht schlimm das die auf 12V läuft ?


----------



## Tommi1 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, isses nicht. 
Auf 24 Volt läuft sie ja nicht. 

Nur eine Pumpe auf den vollen 12 Volt möchte ich nicht mehr haben.
Ist mir zu nervig / laut.
Und die volle Leistung braucht man ja auch nicht, also man braucht keine z.B. 170 Liter/h Durchfluss, wenn die gleiche Kühlleistung auch mit ca. 100 Liter/h geht und es dabei auch leiser wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2013)

meine hat immer 12v 

aber per software geregelt.
so ne aquastream xt ist einfach fein.


----------



## Monsjo (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehen solche Lüfter auch um einen Radiator zu kühlen? ENERMAX.DE - T.B.Apollish 

Sehen ja schon besser aus als die unbeleuchteten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Dezember 2013)

Jap, habe die selbst auf einem Radi ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> meine hat immer 12v



Meine sogar 230 




Monsjo schrieb:


> Gehen solche Lüfter auch um einen Radiator zu kühlen? ENERMAX.DE - T.B.Apollish
> 
> Sehen ja schon besser aus als die unbeleuchteten.


 
Afaik macht Enermax keine großen technischen Unterschiede beim Lüfterpart => ob mit Licht oder ohne ist Geschmacks/Preisfrage, wenn man Enermax-Lüfter wählt.


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine hat 1 Zylinder, 250cc und 6,5kW.
16/10er bringe ich damit gut zum Platzen


----------



## Delusa (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte mir die holen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 70174 geht da jede pumpe dran ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



watercooled schrieb:


> Also meine hat 1 Zylinder, 250cc und 6,5kW.
> 16/10er bringe ich damit gut zum Platzen


 Dann mach deinem Motörchen mal ordentlich Feuer unterm Hintern. 
Meine Pumpe hat ebenfalls nur 250ccm aber da hole ich stolze 45kW raus. Damit zerbrösel ich dann auch die dicken 19/13er. 
Leider ist das ganze dann dezent lauter als der AMD Boxed.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Delusa schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir die holen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 70174 geht da jede pumpe dran ?


 kauf dann eher die aquaero 6 Pro. die ist deutlich leistungsfähiger


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man den Alphacool DFM falschrum einbauen? Meiner steht jetzt seit dem letzten Umbau. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi 71221

Durchfluss muss aber da sein! A) weil nix warm wird und B) die Wassertemp steigt an beiden Messpunkten gleich stark an. Diff. liegt bei 0,6 - 0,8 Grad. C) Ab und an saust ein Luftbläschen durch den Schlauch. 

Luft habe ich leider auch noch einige im System. Kann das damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine ahnung, ich hab meinen wieder weitergegeben. ohne einen wert, mit dem ich die rpm in eine liter pro minute/stunde umrechnen kann, bringt der mir nix wirklich. hab allgemein meine wakü ein wenig geschrumpft, ein 360er rausgenommen, einer reicht locker


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du machst downsizing und ich das Gegenteil.  Habe jetzt den 3ten Radi drin mit Lüfter. Also 1x 240/30 pull, 1x 240/60 push /pull , 1x 360/45 push.  9 Lüfter am Aquero läuft super!

Angeblich kann das Aquero den Durchfluss ja auslesen. 





> über ein 3-Pin Kabel direkt an das Mainboard, eine Lüftersteuerung oder eine Steuerungselektronik (Heatmaster, *Aquaero*, T-Balancer) angeschlossen werden.


 Der sagt natürlich 0 weil da dreht sich ja nix. Ich glaube das Teil landet wieder in der Kategorie wer billig kauft kauft 2mal. 

Naja was solls. Ich hatte schon befürchtet ich wäre fertig^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannst ja mal testen, ob es sowas wie falschrum einbauen gibt bei dem ding.


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee danke das dauert ja wieder Stunden.


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee du kannst ihn nicht falschrum einbauen.


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist er kaputt oder es liegt an der Luft die noch in den Radis hockt. 

Edit: oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

entweder zurückschicken, oder aufmachen, das teil ist ja nur verschraubt.

luft sollte das nicht sein. die sitzt dann ja nicht in dem schaufelrad.
vielleicht ist auch der ddruck zu schwach? dreck reingekommen, der zu klein ist um ihn zu sehen?


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach halt du hast den Alphacool? Dabbin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher...


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt der Durchfluss kann eingtlich nicht viel schlechter sein als vorher.

Ich sehe es ja an der Temperaturen und an den Luftbläschen wie die durch die Schläuche jagen. Habe vorhin auch mal ohne Pumpe gestartet und nach 2 min. in Windows wurde der CPU Kühler schon deutlich warm da hab ich ausgemacht. Mit Pumpe hab ich Temperaturen da träumen sicher manche von.  Wassertemperatur messe ich an 2 Punkten und da ist kaum eine Differenz.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann das teil falschrum einbauen! ich hab das teil ja ausgebaut und darum kann ich das genauer begutachten
hab mal von beiden seiten versucht zu pusten. nur bei einer seite dreht sich die spirale drinnen. bei dem modell von mir ist es so, dass die seite mit dem kabel der eingang ist, die seite mit o-ring ausgang.
einen anderen anhaltspunkt habe ich nicht. dummerweise ist natürlich kein pfeil drauf... und auch sonst kein hinweis


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super ich hab ihn andersrum drin. WAHHHRG so eine SCH(%!"/# '"%§!"§=&@?*

Edit: Vielen Dank.

Edit 2: Dann hab ich jetzt keinen DFM sondern ein DFB (Durchflussbremser)


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu hast du Überhaupt sowas?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

neugierde würde ich sagen. war zumindest bei mir der grund.


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu? Gute Frage!

Edit: Ich meine man braucht auch eigentlich keine Wakü. Eine Lukü würde es ja auch tun. Warum tunen Leute Ihr Auto? weil es Spass macht würde ich sagen!


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gute antwort. reiner basteldrang. ich plane jetzt schon mein nächstes system, ob wohl ein teil davon noch nichtmal auf dem markt ist  vorher sollte ich aber mal angefangenes beenden und meine waterbox bauen.


----------



## Joselman (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke nochmal Toifel!

Jetzt dreht der Sack sich aber mein Aquero kann nix damit anfangen. Da muss ich wohl auch mal den Support nerven.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie du im AT supportthread ja gelesen hast, müssen wir das selber rausfinden


----------



## oelkanne (26. Dezember 2013)

Jungs ich mal wieder Wahnvorstellungen...Der Basteldrang steigt .... wo bekomme ich 16AWG Kabel her und wer hat schwarze BP Schraubis für mich übrig....mann mann mann....diese Hassliebe...bin mal gespannt wann das Aufhört


----------



## KetanestCola (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So - ich habe ja jetzt meine WaKü am laufen - (entgegen eurem Rat  ) hatte ich ja das Upgrade auf die Aquastream XT Ultra gemacht - für meine Zwecke ist das völlig ausreichend - und sollte die Pumoe mal die Grätsche machen, dann wirds nen Aquaero geben.
Bei meiner Erweiterung habe ich mir einen Durchflusssensor (High Flow) sowie einen Inline Temperatursensor dazu gekauft. 
Der Durchflusssensor zeigt mir auch schön Werte an zwischen 60 und 70l/h. Mit dem Pumpenmaximum komme ich da auf etwas über 100l/h.
Der Inline Temperatursensor Funktioniert soweit auch - ist montiert auf dem Ausgang der CPU - vor dem ersten Radiator.

Dabei habe ich allerdings je nach Temperatur erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen der Pumpe und dem Inline Sensor.
Die Differenz geht zwischen 2° und max. 5°. Aktuell habe ich z.B. Wassertemperatur: 24,2°C / Externer Temperatursensor: 21,8°C. Bei Höheren Temperaturen wird auch die Differenz größer.
Was natürlich dadurch schon komisch ist, da mein Wasserkreislauf erst durch die GPU (R9 290) und dann durch die CPU (i7 4770k 4,3 GHz) läuft - und ja der Inline Temp Sensor den höchsten Wert anzeigen sollte.
Nach der CPU kommt ein 360mm (30mm) Radiator, der AGB, die Pumpe, ein 240mm (45mm) Radiator.

Eingestellt mit Offset habe ich noch nichts - hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass der Inline die richtige Temp. anzeigt und ich somit den Internen Sensor danach ausrichten kann.

An der Pumpe sind 3 Noiseblocker Black Silent Lüfter angeschlossen die dauerhaft mit mins. 35% laufen. Die Pumpenelektronik soll laut Anzeige 43,7°C haben.

Ach ja - habe hetzt noch ne Flasche Mayhem Pastel White Konzentrat herumstehen - trau mich nur nicht einzufüllen - hat schonmal jemand 3 Wochen den Rechner nicht laufen gehabt? Hab nur keinen Bock auf Ablagerungen


----------



## Joselman (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KetanestCola schrieb:


> Die Differenz geht zwischen 2° und max. 5°. Aktuell habe ich z.B. Wassertemperatur: 24,2°C / Externer Temperatursensor: 21,8°C. Bei Höheren Temperaturen wird auch die Differenz größer.


 
Wo ist das Problem? *Externer* Temperatursensor. Du musst schon den *internen Wassertermperatursensor *zum Vergleich nehmen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Dezember 2013)

Den internen Wassertemperatursensor der AS XT Ultra kann man nur bedingt trauen, da dieser von der Abwärme der Elektronik beeinflusst wird.
Pack einfach ein wasserdichtes Fieberthermometer in den AGB und danach stellst du die Kallibrierwerte ein.


----------



## KetanestCola (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht schlimm - habe nur die Sensoren noch nicht umbenannt... Also der Externe Temperatursensor IST der Inline Temperatursensor.
Pumpe: 23,8°C / Sensor: 21,5°C

@Joungmerlin: Werd ich dann wohl machen müssen... Hatte eigentlich gehofft mir das "sparen" zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unterschiede wirst du aber selbst mit Offset haben. Da der interne Sensor nicht wirklich nahe am Wasser misst, reagiert er mit einer ganz anderen Latenz auf Temperaturschwankungen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zudem haben diese Sensoren auch - jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung - eine nicht unerhebliche Streuung.
Die Wassertemperatur gleicht sich im gesamten Kreislauf schon nach lurzer Zeit nahezu an; der Unterschied wird - gerade bei dem Durchfluss, den Du hast - kaum über 1C° liegen; der Rest ist Sensorstreuung....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## KetanestCola (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe es jetzt so geregelt, dass die 3 Lüfter auf dem 360mm Radi über die Pumpe gesteuert werden - Gassertemp >32°C Lüfter 100%.
Die Lüfter des 240mm Radi´s laufen über die NZXT eigene Steuerung (da finde ich leider keine Angaben dazu wie schnell bzw. wie viel V die einzelnen Stufen schalten).

Beim längeren Zocken geht die Temperatur dann laut Pumpe schon bis 36/37° hoch - laut dem Inline ist es dann 32°C (ungefähre Werte)

Bin auch nicht auf jedes Grad aus - soll sich nur alles im Vernünftigen Rahmen bewegen...

Hätte nur Vermutet dass der Temp. Sensor auf dem CPU nach 2x Wärmequelle der Wärmste Punkt sein sollte/müsste.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Anschlüsse brauche ich nochmal. Ich komme da immer durcheinander. Gewinde G 1/4 habe ich und ich kann auswählen zwischen 10/8 oder 11/8 mm ?


----------



## butzler (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ratsam ist auf jeden Fall 11/8, da die Wandstärke  größer ist, was den Schlauch knickstabiler macht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meiner Meinung nach, kannst den AS XT Tempsensor nur als grobes Schätzeisen nehmen.
Wenn du den eichst, dann wird der nur in dem Bereich des Eichens halbwegs passen...

Rer Rest ist humbug.

Meine zeigt beim Raumtemp um die 22 Grad blatte 18 Grad Wasser an. Das kann ja wohl im Leben nicht passen


----------



## Monsjo (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will mal fragen warum man hier meistens 16/10 empfiehlt. 

Teilweise kann ich es mir denken, der beste Kompromiss aus Stabilität und Verformbarkeit, aber gleichzeitig dünn genug um gut verlegbar zu sein. 

Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Pixekgod (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ob jetzt 16/10 oder 11/8 würde ich festmachen wie viel platzt man im Gehäuse hat wen man zb. das 900D hat sehen 11/8 verloren drinnen aus


----------



## Joselman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10 knickt halt schneller und 11/8 ist den meisten zu dünn. 

Ich hab 13/10er mit smartcoils verlegt. Da knickt auch nix ab trotz wilder Biegungen wie man sehen kann.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Smartcoils? 

Kannte ich noch gar nicht sieht echt super aus. 

Gleich mal suchen.


----------



## Joselman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die nennen sich Primochill Anti-Kink Coils black um genau zu sein.


----------



## Pixekgod (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutz


----------



## Joselman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur schwarze haben die nicht, musste ich extra bei ebay kaufen.


----------



## Pixekgod (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch  

11/8
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutzfeder einzeln 11mm (100mm Lang) - black matt Knickschutzfeder einzeln 11mm (100mm Lang) - black matt 68239

13/10mm
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutzfeder einzeln 13mm (100mm Lang) - black matt Knickschutzfeder einzeln 13mm (100mm Lang) - black matt 68241

16/11-13mm 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutzfeder einzeln 16mm (100mm Lang) - black matt Knickschutzfeder einzeln 16mm (100mm Lang) - black matt 68243


----------



## Joselman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind aus Metall und nur 100mm lang.


----------



## Pixekgod (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibst auch in 200mm
Metall oder Plastik ist doch egal


----------



## Undeathly_Shadow (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Moin,

hat einer ne Idee?
Ich möchte in nem Air540 zweifarbige Kühlung drin haben.
zwei Kreisläufe oder einen mit zwei unterschiedlichen Farben an Schläuchen?
UV oder was anderes? Soll ja auch im dunkeln zu sehen sein...


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm lieber zwei schlauchfarben statt zwei kreisläufe.
denke mal einfache weisse beleuchtung wirkt mehr, als nur uv-licht.


----------



## Undeathly_Shadow (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm... weiß? ich wollt eigentlich das nur das "innenleben" leuchtet
hab schon gehört das uv schläuche ärger machen sollen, versteh nur nicht so ganz warum....


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine Schläuche sind auch UV aktiv. Und machen keinerlei Probleme.
Werden allerdings auch nicht mit UV Licht beleuchtet. Sind billige Masterkleer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ärger machen insofern, dass sich von den schläuchen was lösen könnte, weil es sich nicht mit der verwendeten kühlmedium verträgt. das sorgt dann für lästige verstopfungen in den kühlern


----------



## Delusa (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo kleine frage ich hab das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, und hab die hier gefunden 
Gigabyte : NL-NSB Twin Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Sb
Gigabyte : NL-SW - Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Spawa

sind die jetzt für mein mobo und wenn ja wie läuft das mit der Grafikartren ? also kann ich mobo Wasserkühlung und ne gtx680 einbauen ? hat da wer erfarung ?

MFG Delusa


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar passen die - sagt doch schon die Beschreibung und die Bilder der verbauten kühler auf dem Board .

Es spricht nichts dagegen die Graka bei verbauten Mobo-Wasserkühlern zu verwenden. Die Frage ist aber, ob die Board-Wasserkühler Sinn haben, da weder die Spannungswandler noch die Southbridge nennenswerte Kühlung benötigen . Wenn´s nur für die Optik ist, spricht natürlich nichts dagegen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mehr radiatorfläche benötigst du wohl auch nicht, wenn du die spawas und den pch mit kühlst.


----------



## Delusa (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich hab 2x 420mm Radis und 1x 360 Radi, kühlen würde ich dann die CPU 3770k GPU GTX680 die Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT und das mobo komplett, das war es dann auch. und ja es wäre nur für die Optik. was mir sorgen macht das wenn ich den mobo kühler drauf habe das die Karte nett mehr passt weil wenig platz ist*.
*


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du meinst mit dem pch-kühler? das wirst du wohl ausprobieren müssen. aber soweit ich das von den bildern auf der website sehen kann, wird weder der obere noch der mittlere x16 slot blockiert

http://www.liquidextasy.de/images/stories/virtuemart/product/2392.jpg
http://www.liquidextasy.de/images/stories/virtuemart/product/357.jpg


----------



## Delusa (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja muss ich dann wohl mal machen


----------



## Dedication (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute ich würde gerne von meiner Aquastream auf eine D5 inkl Aqualis umsteigen.
Ich habe nun folgende Zusammenstellung bei AT:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/135564eb89ce8214aaf47dcc37de4779

Brauche ich noch irgendetwas zusätzlich? Habe ich alle Komponenten richtig ausgesucht?

Außerdem interessiert mich der Wassersäuleneffekt des Aqualis. Wird der Rücklauf am oberen mittleren Anschluss befestigt oder unten irgendwo an der Basis?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die anschlüsse deiner schlauchgröße entsprechen ist an sich alles richtig soweit. 

bzgl wassersäule: 


> Wird die Rücklaufleitung an den Anschluss in dem Sockel angeschlossen,  strömt das Wasser durch die mittige Messingröhre zum Deckel und tritt  dort durch acht Öffnungen aus, was insbesondere in Verbindung mit  Beleuchtung einen echten Blickfang darstellt.


also den rücklauf nicht an dem pumpendeckel anschliessen, sondern an der einzelnen öffnung am agb unten. ob es mit oben anschliessen auch geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## Dedication (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das so richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieh dir das bild mal an: http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/15019_0.jpg

da siehst du unten einen einsamen () G1/4" anschluss, das ist der für den säuleneffekt, zumindest soweit ich das verstanden habe


----------



## Dedication (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab oben nochmal was geupdated.

Hier sieht man einen Testloop mit Rücklauf in den AGB von oben:

Aqualis XT Testloop - YouTube

*confused*


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

puh, jetzt bin auch ich langsam verwirrt... aber immerhin kann man den oberen anscheinend auch als eingang mit effekt nutzen
vllt äussert sich ja noch jemand, der die röhre selber hat


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt denn die Anleitung nix dazu aus?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

Hat hier jemand einen Radi mit Kupferrohren? Meinungen dazu?!


----------



## Monsjo (29. Dezember 2013)

Es ist besser als Alu. 

Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Dezember 2013)

wichtiger ist, bitte kupfer und alu nicht mischen wenns geht. die wasseradditive sind zwar gut, aber besser ist n reiner cu kreis


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ich weiß grade gar nicht ob ich schon Kupfer verbaut habe  es sind 2 Alu Radis das weiß ich, aber wie es beim GPU Kühler ist (GPU Heatkiller X3) ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kupferkühler...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Na dann kann ich mir den Radi mit Kupferrohren kaufen und halt noch ne Flasche Korrosionsschutz  gibt's da Empfehlungen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Autokorrosionsschutz Zusätze von BASF. 
Also G30/G40/G48. Je nach Farbwunsch. G48 wird am meisten für Waküs genutzt, weiß aber nicht warum. Afaik ist G30 laut BASF speziell für Alumotoren, aber auch die anderen kannst du problemlos nehmen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Und welches Mittelchen ist am besten für Kupfer und Alu geeignet?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

viel genutzt wird wohl das inno protect. du kannst natürlich auch einfach eine fertige mischung nehmen, die sind aber meist teurer


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Also sowas? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...otect-Fertiggemisch-by-Aquatuning-1000ml.html 

Und wenn ja, kann man das auch in Rot nehmen oder ist da auch das Problem mit den Rückständen?


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175



> DP Ultra wurde speziell auf die Verwendung in PC-Kühlsystemen mit Kupfer- und Aluminiumbauteilen hin entwickelt



Günstiger und sollte das sein was du suchst.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Super, Danke, aber was meint ihr, habe roten Schlauch verbaut, lieber rot oder durchsichtig?


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei roten Schläuchen siehste doch eh nicht was durchläuft!?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genua, hab ich bei mir selber gesehen  
wenn du den agb rot beleuchtest, kommt das mit roter flüssigkeit auch nicht so wirklich rüber. also klare flüssigkeit.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke euch Zwei, es wird die klare 

Und ich habe noch ne Frage, meint ihr man kann iwie ein GTX 480 SLI und einen i7 2600 (non K) in einem HAF XB unter Wasser setzten? 2x 250Watt + ca 50Watt + ~80 Watt = 630 Watt...


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Danke euch Zwei, es wird die klare
> 
> Und ich habe noch ne Frage, meint ihr man kann iwie ein GTX 480 SLI und einen i7 2600 (non K) in einem HAF XB unter Wasser setzten? 2x 250Watt + ca 50Watt + ~80 Watt = 630 Watt...


 
Klar, ist nur eine Frage der Lautstaerke.
Waere extern eine Alternative?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du könntest dir eine art podest bauen, in dem du einen MoRa einbaust. darauf stellst du dein case und so hast du zwar extern, aber eben auch nicht


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Hm ich denke das wäre wohl die einzige Lösung... Ich Versuch mal was zu planen, mal sehen ob ich das Überhaupt mache


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das macht intern keinen sinn, da du ja wohl auch aus gründen der lautstärke auf wakü gehen willst, oder?

Externer Mora ist sicher viel genialer  und leiser.
Im Grunde sogar rel. günstig. Pumpe, Kühler und der Mora plus z.B. 4 große Lüfter...

Kauf ruhig gebraucht  das spart und ist fast immer genausogut wie neu.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist ja nicht meine erste Wakü  Gebraucht hab ich bisher auch gekauft, aber so viel gibt's hier im Forum halt nicht... Gibt's da sonst was?


----------



## cenic1990 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen für eine Wakü ? es soll eine GTX 780 werden aber welcher Hersteller ? Den passenden Kühler und eine Backplate auch gleich noch dazu 
sollte alles möglichst schwarz/blau gehalten werden.
die EVGA im Ref wurde mir schon von quak empfohlen aber gibt es da nicht auch 2 verschiedene ?

Hoffe das ist hier richtig  ist ja keine Wakü kaufberatung

mfg


----------



## Monsjo (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder eine MSI im Ref, da man da auch die Garantie behält. Beim Rest kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und da haben wir es mal wieder  der einzige hersteller, der ausdrücklich den kühlerwechsel erlaubt und somit dadurch nicht die garantie verloren geht, ist EVGA. 

zwei verschieden sind dann warscheinlich die GTX 780 und die GTX 780 Classified. aber die classified ist glaub ich kein referenzdesign. im zweifelsfall direkt bei dem support nachfragen


----------



## Monsjo (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber MSI duldet es offiziell, kommt doch aufs selbe raus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dulden tun es alle, solange sie nix von dem umbau merken. msi bietet keinerlei endkundengarantie. nur gegenüber dem händler. aber das thema wurde hier schon des öfteren angeschnitten und hat nur bedingt mit wakü zu tun


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, Asus und afaik auch MSI behaupten die Garantie bleibt erhalten, auch wenn sie den Umbau bemerken. 
Sofern der Schaden/Fehler nicht auf den Umbau zurückzuführen ist. Bei EVGA ist das auch nicht anders. Nur dass es da fett dransteht und man es nicht nur hintenrum von einem Supportmittarbeiter erfährt. (wie z.B. hier)

Bei Asus usw. steht afaik allerdings was gegensätzliches in den Garantiebedingungen. Sie müssen es also nicht tun. Wobei eine Herstellergarantie sowieso immer freiwillig ist und durch deinen Umbau verlierst du den gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsanspruch sowieso.
--> Immer noch das gleiche bei Asus und EVGA.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal eine Frage, mein System ist seit knapp 3 Wochen unter Wasser, jedoch hat der Aquacomputer AquagrATIx 79xx kühler NICHT auf meine VTX3D 7950 X-Edition V2 gepasst. 
Kühle daher immoment nur den grafikchip via alphacool hf-14 universal kühler. GPU bleibt bei 1070/1400 bei maximal 63 Grad, vorher unter Luft 85 Grad bei hoher Lautstärke und die vrm bei Maximal 80. Welcher komplett kühler würde den Auf die Karte passen?

Wakü:
Coolermaster Aquagate Max(AGB/Pumpe)
2x 240er slim radi+ innovatek konvekt o matic (Lüfter auf Minimum drehzal)
Im bitfenix colossus.
AGB/pumpe->240er->cpu->innovatek konv. O matic->GPU->240er

Denke durch einen komplett kühler senken sich die temps der GPU ja, da mehr Aufnahmefläche vorhanden ist oder..?
Pc siehe Signatur


MfG und danke für die antworten
Tobi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Dezember 2013)

hm, gpu wird eher nicht kuehler...

die vrms halt schon.

schau mal, ob man den kuehler nicht modifizieren kann


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

Wieso finde ich zur Zeit nirgendwo ein "Aquaero 6 XT " ?


----------



## Joselman (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es war Weihnachten.  



> Lange Lieferzeit
> Artikel wird produziert
> Lieferzeit ca. 30 Tage



Sagt doch eigentlich alles.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Januar 2014)

Aha ok  schade


----------



## Joselman (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit ich die Zeit vom Aquaero in der Aquasuite Software synchronisiert habe bleibt meine Uhr in Windows immer stehen! 

Selbst wenn ich ein WOT zocke bleibt die Uhr stehen. Ich denke mit der MB Batterie kann das nix zu tun haben.  Heute morgen war auf dem Aquero z.B. auch die richtige Zeit. Nach dem hochfahren sprang dann die Uhrzeit aber auf die von gestern Abend. 

Im Bios habe ich auch schon die Zeit wieder richtig eingestellt. Game gestartet und wieder steht die Zeit.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. Januar 2014)

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...xGuide-6-Dualbay-Fan-Pump-VFD-Controller.html

Was haltet ihr davon? Will meine Lüfter unbeschwert steuern, also nicht über das Mainboard und aktuelle temps im Auge behalten. Ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## Verminaard (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*SilverTobias90*, ich hatte so ein teil nicht in den Haenden, aber wenn du bereit bist soviel Geld fuer eine Steuerung auszugeben, wieso nicht gleich eine Aquaero LT.
Nachteile: du hast kein so schickes Display, keinen Multikartenslot, keine Drehknoepfe, wirst wahrscheinlich noch einen Kuehler dazukaufen muessen und ein Befestigungskit.
Vorteile: es ist eine vollwertige Steuerung, wo du mit dem Einsatz von wenigen Temeratursensoren (kosten wieder Geld) deine Wasserkuehlung aufwerten kannst und alles was Kuehlung betrifft und Strom haben will ueber dieses Teil steuern.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> SilverTobias90, ich hatte so ein teil nicht in den Haenden, aber wenn du bereit bist soviel Geld fuer eine Steuerung auszugeben, wieso nicht gleich eine Aquaero LT.
> Nachteile: du hast kein so schickes Display, keinen Multikartenslot, keine Drehknoepfe, wirst wahrscheinlich noch einen Kuehler dazukaufen muessen und ein Befestigungskit.
> Vorteile: es ist eine vollwertige Steuerung, wo du mit dem Einsatz von wenigen Temeratursensoren (kosten wieder Geld) deine Wasserkuehlung aufwerten kannst und alles was Kuehlung betrifft und Strom haben will ueber dieses Teil steuern.



Wieso muss die aquaero eigentlich extra gekühlt werden? Und was würde mich das mit der aquaero insgesamt Kosten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die aquaero muss nicht gekühlt werden, wenn man es aber tut, erhöht man die leistung. aquaero 5 lt ohne weiteres zubehör kostet um die 60€, der passivkühler etwa 10, der wasserkühler 20.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die muss nicht extra gekuehlt werden.
Die Aquaero 5 wuerde einen Zusatzkuehler brauchen, falls du die Kanaele mit einer gewissen Last belastest.
Sprich viele Luefter an einen Kanal (was gerne manche machen von einem Mora gleich alle 9 auf einen Kanal) oder eine Pumpe usw.
Die Aquaero 6 braucht das nicht mehr, da sie von den Schaltungen anders aufgebaut ist.
Fuer deine individuellen Beduerfnisse lies dir vielleicht mal die Bedienungsanleitung durch und enscheide was du davon wirklich brauchst und was nicht.
Ich persoenlich habe noch gerne 2 Temperatursensoren im Wasserkreislauf eingebunden um damit Steuerkurven zu erstellen.
Ich setzte diese Sesoren meist nach dem letzten Verbraucher und nach dem Radiator.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. Januar 2014)

Die aquaero 5 hat ja nur einen pwm Anschluss. Ich habe jedoch 4x 120 pwm und 2(1x 120; 1x200er )3pin Lüfter
Da kann ich ja dann nicht die pwm Lüfter über pwm stuern lassen, außer mit einem mehrfach abzweig um 4 Lüfter an einem Ausgang zu packen.
Komme aber iwie gerade nicht auf die massig Funktionen von der aquaero 5 drauf klar mit samt den Anschlussmöglichkeiten und die zusätzlichen Geräte dafür. Hat mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt mehr abgeschreckt das zu kaufen..


----------



## butzler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die aquaero braucht schon eine gewisse "Einarbeitungszeit", man sollte sich schon intensiv damit beschäftigen, aber ich will sie nicht mehr missen. Mein Urteil zu der Steuerung: Genial.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. Januar 2014)

Ja das glaube ich sehr gerne..
Ich arbeite mich die nächsten Tage da ein den die Möglichkeiten von aquaero sind sehr vielfältig  also ich denke das es dann die aquaero 5 wird


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Januar 2014)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ja das glaube ich sehr gerne.. Ich arbeite mich die nächsten Tage da ein den die Möglichkeiten von aquaero sind sehr vielfältig  also ich denke das es dann die aquaero 5 wird



Die LT Version?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (2. Januar 2014)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Die LT Version?



Ja denke schon, wieso?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. Januar 2014)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ja denke schon, wieso?



Wenn es eine Pro/ XT Version wird, würde ich überlegen die neuere Aquaero 6 zunehmen,  da mehr Leistung und kühler.


----------



## DDZNicoPro (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute..Ich bin mir ziemlich unsicher was jetzt ne Wasserkühlung angeht..Ich weiß nicht, ob sich das wirklich lohnen würde, und wenn ja, mit welchem Preis ich rechnen müsste, um den PC gut zu kühlen.
Habt ihr einige preiswerte Vorschläge? Worauf kommt es besonders an? CPU Kühler, Radiator, oder Pumpe? Welche Schläuche sollte ich verwenden, um eine größtmögliche Leistung zu erzielen? 
Sollte ich mir eher eine billige WaKü zu Anfang holen oder direkt sparen und dann eine richtige?

Fragen über Fragen..Ich bin verwirrt..Aber das Wichtigste: Tut es auch schon das eher billigere Zeug und komme ich unter 200€ zu ner WaKü für nen CPU?

Ich habe nen FX 8350..Nur der soll gekühlt werden..Ausserdem besitze ich ein BitFenix Ronin, in welchen nur ein 280er Radiator reinpasst..Lohnt sich das überhaupt?
Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 200€, da ich nich wirklich mehr ausgeben will..Wenn es nötig ist, gut, da is schon noch Luft nach oben mit dem Preis, aber bitte versuchen so billig wie möglich zu bleiben..

Ich verlange nich von euch, dass ihr mir ne komplette WaKü zusammenstellt, sondern dass ihr über Erfahrungen mit günstigeren Modellen und über Konfigurationen mit 280er/CPU-Kühlung berichtet (:

Vielen Danke schonmal im Vorraus (:


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für cpu-only kühlung reicht ein 280er auf jedenfall.


----------



## DDZNicoPro (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> für cpu-only kühlung reicht ein 280er auf jedenfall.


 
Okay, danke dafür schonmal ;D


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ließ dich hier mal durch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...urationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html#post4092782


----------



## DDZNicoPro (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ließ dich hier mal durch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...urationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html#post4092782


 

Danke, hab ich mir schon einmal durchgelesen. Würde die Budget-Konfiguration für mich persönlich schon reichen? Das heißt FX 8350 inkl. ein wenig oc?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der fx 8350 hat eine TDP von 125W. wenn man mit einem 120er radi als grobe richtlinie für 75-100W leise kühlen rechnet, reicht bereits ein 240er radi aus. selbst mit leichtem oc. ein 280er ist rein von der grundfläche zwischen einem 240er und einem 360er. damit sollte man locker auch den 5GHz-FX (220W TDP) leise kühl halten können


----------



## DDZNicoPro (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> der fx 8350 hat eine TDP von 125W. wenn man mit einem 120er radi als grobe richtlinie für 75-100W leise kühlen rechnet, reicht bereits ein 240er radi aus. selbst mit leichtem oc. ein 280er ist rein von der grundfläche zwischen einem 240er und einem 360er. damit sollte man locker auch den 5GHz-FX (220W TDP) leise kühl halten können



Okay, danke für die Antwort..hat mir echt geholfen ;D


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Da ich mir jetzt ne Wakü zu lege,  hätte ich noch ne Frage. 

Als Radi kommt ein Mora 360 Pro zum Einsatz. Nur welche Lüfter für Radi und Gehäuse usw. weiß ich noch nicht.

Ich dachte an die Corsair 120 SP Performance im duo Pack

Edit:

Steuerung soll eine Aquaero 6 XT werden


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an sich sind die corsair wohl ganz ordentlich. nur für radis sind lüfter mit geschlossenem rahmen immer besser. also die eckigen  nioseblocker blacksilent pro pl-1 oder pl-2 würde ich da nehmen. und für das case kannst du die corsair ruhig nehmen, da dann aber die AF-series


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, schlau wie ich war habe ich mir einen EK VGA Supreme gekauft, dachte es handelt sich um den HF.

Nun kam er an, und oh wunder, er passt nicht auf die GTX 560Ti.... Da passt nämlich nur der HF und der Supremacy.

Weiß jemand von euch ob es eine Mounting Plate oder ähnliches Zubehör für den alten Supreme gibt, damit der auf aktuelle Grakas passt?

MfG nyso


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2014)

Diese hier fürs Gehäuse
http://www.mylemon.at/artikel/corsair/co_9050016_wled/geh-zub-l-fter-12cm.html
???


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du led-lüfter haben willst, warum mnicht? ich dachte an die hier: Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan - Air Series Fans - Kühlung


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Da ich mir jetzt ne Wakü zu lege,  hätte ich noch ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ein paar Fragen:
Was versprichst du dir von der Doppelbestueckung der Luefter?
Erhebliche Mehrleistung bei moderatem Geraeschpegel wirst du dadurch nicht haben.
Ein Mora schafft das auch mit Einzelbestueckung. Falls du doch Zweifel hast, kannst gleich den Groesseren nehmen.

Brauchst du die Fernbedienung der Aquaero 6XT oder wird sie bei dir nur rumliegen? 
Magst du eine Bedienung ueber Touchtasten? Ich persoenlich habe Druckknoepfe ungleich lieber.

Als Luefter fuer den Radiator wuerde ich die Noiseblocker BlackSilent PRO PL (als 120mm) oder BlackSilent PRO PK (als 140mm) empfehlen. 
Gute Luefter und der Preis ist noch vertretbar.

Gehaeuseluefter entweder die gleichen oder Noiseblocker eneloop.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit duo pack wird er wohl gemeint haben, dass er die küfter im doppelpack holt, also statt 9 einzelne 4 doppelplacks und einen einzelnen


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaub ich nicht, nach dem er einen Pro und keinen LT haben will.
Aber mal schauen was er wirklich vor hat


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein paar Fragen:
> Was versprichst du dir von der Doppelbestueckung der Luefter?
> Erhebliche Mehrleistung bei moderatem Geraeschpegel wirst du dadurch nicht haben.
> Ein Mora schafft das auch mit Einzelbestueckung. Falls du doch Zweifel hast, kannst gleich den Groesseren nehmen.



Ich habe nie behauptet,  dass ich ihn doppelt besetzen will. Duo Pack heißt lediglich,  dass zwei Lüfter pro Packung vorhanden sind. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Brauchst du die Fernbedienung der Aquaero 6XT oder wird sie bei dir nur rumliegen?
> Magst du eine Bedienung ueber Touchtasten? Ich persoenlich habe ungleich lieber.



Naja in einer Zeit wo Smartphones die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen, und die zu mal einen Touchscreen besitzen,  will ich nicht mit knöpfen entgegen rudern. 
Nein, Scherz ich finde touch besser. Und die Infrarotfernbedienung klingt interessant. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Als Luefter fuer den Radiator wuerde ich die Noiseblocker BlackSilent PRO PL (als 120mm) oder BlackSilent PRO PK (als 140mm) empfehlen.
> Gute Luefter und der Preis ist noch vertretbar.
> 
> Gehaeuseluefter entweder die gleichen oder Noiseblocker eneloop.



Radi Lüfter werden 9 Stück BlackSilent Pro PL 1 bestellt. 
Gehäuse teste ich mal die Corsair Air af 120. Ich hatte mal die eloop, war nicht überzeugt


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oke, dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert.
Aber dann spar dir doch den Aufpreis fuer den Pro.
Oder du kaufst was richtig ordentliches, so einen Giant 
Was haelst du von den Multiframe von Noiseblocker. 
Die und die BlacksilentPro verwend ich schon seit einigen Jahren.
Wobei die Multiframe als Gehaeuseluefter.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Oke, dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert.
> Aber dann spar dir doch den Aufpreis fuer den Pro.
> Oder du kaufst was richtig ordentliches, so einen Giant



Ja hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ob es wirklich besser als ein mora ist? 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was haelst du von den Multiframe von Noiseblocker.
> Die und die BlacksilentPro verwend ich schon seit einigen Jahren.
> Wobei die Multiframe als Gehaeuseluefter.



Multiframe kenn ich persönlich nicht,  hör ich aber oft hier.  Also werden die auch mal bestellt^^


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bekomm einen Giant bei mir nicht unter.
Noch nicht 

Der Multiframe gehoert zu den besten Lueftern die ich bisher in den Fingern hatte.
Was abschreckt ist halt der Preis, und da man selten weniger als 1 oder 2 braucht wirds schnell teuer.


----------



## Oozy (3. Januar 2014)

Wie genau stelle ich mein aquaero 5 LT richtig ein? Die Laing DDC wurde mit einem passenden Adapterkabel an die Steuerung angeschlossen. Auf Kanal 2/3 habe ich je 2 Lüfter und auf dem PWM-Kanal, also dem 4. Kanal einen Lüfter. Es handelt sich dabei um 5 Alphacool eLoops. Das aquaero ist mit dem internen USB-Kabel mit dem Mainboard angeschlossen.

1. Was muss ich im Aquasuite Menu wo, was und wie einstellen?
2. Kommt das Tachosignal an den CPU_FAN Anschluss?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bekomm einen Giant bei mir nicht unter.
> Noch nicht



Ja, wenn, ich betone "Wenn" ich mal sowas, kauf, dann mit richtig fetten Tagebuch und erst wenn ich mal ein eigenes Haus usw. hab  



Verminaard schrieb:


> Der Multiframe gehoert zu den besten Lueftern die ich bisher in den Fingern hatte.
> Was abschreckt ist halt der Preis, und da man selten weniger als 1 oder 2 braucht wirds schnell teuer.


 
Ja wenn die so gut sind, dann muss ich die mir echt mal anschauen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (3. Januar 2014)

Von den Multiframe hab ich drei Stück als Gehäuselüfter in meinem HTPC.
Die sind sehr, sehr leise. Ich höre von dort nur den Boxed CPU Kühler, und den auch nur beim Surfen wenn keine Musik läuft. 
Demnächst kriegt der aber auch ne WaKü.


----------



## Joselman (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wie genau stelle ich mein aquaero 5 LT richtig ein? Die Laing DDC wurde mit einem passenden Adapterkabel an die Steuerung angeschlossen. Auf Kanal 2/3 habe ich je 2 Lüfter und auf dem PWM-Kanal, also dem 4. Kanal einen Lüfter. Es handelt sich dabei um 5 Alphacool eLoops. Das aquaero ist mit dem internen USB-Kabel mit dem Mainboard angeschlossen.
> 
> 1. Was muss ich im Aquasuite Menu wo, was und wie einstellen?
> 2. Kommt das Tachosignal an den CPU_FAN Anschluss?


 
Wird das aquaero in aquasuite automatisch erkannt? Firmwareupdate gemacht?
Der Rest ist eigentlich selbsterklärend...


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da meine Frage offenbar übersehen wurde zitiere ich mich einfach mal selbst.....



nyso schrieb:


> Moin, schlau wie ich war habe ich mir einen EK VGA Supreme gekauft, dachte es handelt sich um den HF.
> 
> Nun kam er an, und oh wunder, er passt nicht auf die GTX 560Ti.... Da passt nämlich nur der HF und der Supremacy.
> 
> ...


 

Bin gerade bei Caseking gewesen und habe mir den EK Supremacy gekauft, und der passt auch nicht?!?

Angeblich über Mounting Plate, die ich aber nirgends zu kaufen kriege?? 
Weiß einer wo ich so ein Teil herkriege?

MfG nyso


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*nyso*, hab ich nicht uebersehen, ich weis es nur leider nicht, sorry


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü ***Bilderthread****

Hi! Kurze Frage: Ich hab irgendwo n paar Bilder oder vllt auch ein Video gesehen, auf denen ein selbst gebauter "AGB" im Casedeckel verbaut war. Und zwar strömte das Wasser von hinten zwischen 2 Plexischeiben und floss vorne wieder ab, die Scheiben waren etwas geneigt. Offensichtlich wurde in eine der Scheiben eine Aussparung eingefräst, die als Wasserkanal diente.

Weiß jm, wo ich die Bilder bzw. das Vid finden kann? Möchte einer Person ein Beispiel geben. Dankeschön!

Btw: Echt geile Pics hier, schade dass ich mir keine WaKü leisten kann... noch ^^


----------



## Jbfem (3. Januar 2014)

Martmamod.de stellt diese her !

http://www.overclockingstation.de/c...martmas-gravur-laser-murdermod-thread-24.html


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas ähnliches wars, danke  Nur, dass bei dem Teil, das ich meinte wirklich 2 Plexiplatten direkt aufeinander waren und nur die eine Wasserbahn in eine der beiden Scheiben gefräst.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uh, der martma agb sieht ja mal gut aus. kannst du mir den kostenpunkt verraten oder muss ich selber suchen? ^^
ich hab mich inzwischen auf so einen top-agb für mein waterbox-projekt eingeschossen.


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Martma macht größtenteils sehr hochwertige Sachen, du kannst aber mit gesalzenen Preisen rechnen. Wie wäre es, einfach mal bei der Firma nebenan zu fragen? Regionale Firmen machen auch solche Kleinigkeiten oft sehr gerne, und kosten auch nicht mehr als martma.

MfG nyso


----------



## Jbfem (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich will und darf hier nicht so extrem auf das Thema eingehen da ich ja keine Werbung machen will, aber Qualität kostet nun mal in Deutschland Geld. Wir sind seit jahren im Geschäft und wissen worauf es ankommt und verwenden nur hochwertige Materialen wo es wirklich keinen Ärger gibt. Gerade in AGB google mal was günstiges plexi nach schneller Zeit macht  

Ich selber bin damals zum hier gut bekannten Kunstoff Händler gegangen, er hat gute Arbeit gemacht aber wenn du mal Prototyp kosten Zeichnungen und die Zeit zusammen zählst wird es bestimmt nicht günstiger werden! Nur mal an Rad , das  SSD Mount von copperHead 1.0 hat fast 700-1000€ an Prototypen (8) und Zeit gekostet


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, ich hatte auch als erstes an selber machen gedacht. aber je nach preis wäre ein gekaufter mit funktionsgarantie sein geld schon wert.


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wird das aquaero in aquasuite automatisch erkannt? Firmwareupdate gemacht? Der Rest ist eigentlich selbsterklärend...


Ja, die Firmware wurde auf 1034 (glaube ich zumindest) geupdatet. Beim Reiter "Pumpe" wird nichts erkannt. Bei "Lüfter" kann ich die 4 Kanäle aber problemlos regeln, also Pumpe runterregelj etc. Ist das normal so?

Wie stellt man ein, dass die Lüfter bei ansteigender Wassertemperatur schneller drehen sollen? Sorry für die ganzen Anfängerfragen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da du keine aquastream hat und diese dementsprechend nicht über ein aquabus-kabel angeschlossen sein kann, wird auch keine pumpe erkannt. de wird nun wie ein lüfter gelesen, musst also selber einstellen, dass es deine pumpe ist


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem mit Luft in der WaKü.

Anscheinend wird die Luft in kaltem Zustand in großen Mengen im AGB im Wasser gelöst und gast dann beim erwärmen der WaKü in den Kühlkörpern aus.

Übliches Szenario:
PC Kalt, keine Blasen -> einschalten -> Blasenbildung -> nach einigen Stunden werden die Blasen wieder langsam gelöst oder ausgespült -> Spielen oder sonsitge hohe CPU/GPU Last -> durch die höhere Abwärme kommt es zu erneuter Blasenbildung -> Spiel beenden, Normalbetrieb -> Blasen werden wieder gelöst

Hat noch jemand ein solches Problem oder vielleicht sogar Lösungsansätze?

Was mir so einfällt:
-Ein naheliegender Lösungsansatz ist meiner Meinung nach das erhöhen des Wasserdrucks in den Kühlkörpern im Vergleich zum Druck im AGB; zu diesem Zweck ist der (externe) AGB  allerdings bereits gut einen Meter höher positioniert als der PC was aber erstaunlicherweise nicht ausreicht.
-Vorheizen mit Wärmequelle im AGB? So könnte man eventuell den Luftgehalt des Wassers reduzieren und die Blasenbildung auf den AGB beschränken; natürlich keine sehr "elegante" Lösung (aber gibt es überhaupt eine andere sinnvolle aktive Möglichkeit zur Reduzierung der im Wasser gelösten Luft?)
-Reduzieren der Wasseroberfläche im AGB um das Lösen von Luft im Wasser zu verlangsamen
-Höherer Durchfluss um Blasen schneller abzutransportieren und die Temperaturgradienten im Kreislauf zu verringern


----------



## nyso (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wakü komplett voll machen, bis auf den letzten Tropfen. Dann alles luftdicht verschließen. So hat es bei mir immer funktioniert. 
Wenn das nicht reicht gibt es von ac doch so einen G1/4 Aufsatz, der über eine Membran Druckausgleich aufgrund von Temp.schwankungen zulässt, dabei aber kein Wasser entweichen lässt.

MfG nyso

Tante Edith: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...leichsmembran-fuer-1-4-Zoll-flach::21314.html

Btw, wieso sollte die minimal erhöhte Wassertemperatur Blasenbildung verursachen? Ich habe zwischen Idle und Volllast 2°C Differenz, wenn die Graka mit drin ist schätze ich die Differenz auf 5-6°C, das sollte die physikalischen Eigenschaften des Wassers nur geringfügig verändern


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Btw, wieso sollte die minimal erhöhte Wassertemperatur Blasenbildung verursachen?



Weil sie nicht "minimal" erhöht ist; zwischen "ausgeschaltet" und Idle sowie zwischen Idle und Last hab ich jeweils etwa 10K Differenz.

Das ist wenn ich so darüber nachdenke wohl auch der Schlüssel zu dem Problem; wenn ich den externen Radiator endlich angeschlossen habe (...) wird es sich wahrscheinlich erledigen.


----------



## nyso (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nichts geht über Hubraum, außer noch mehr Hubraum

Hubraum in der Wakü = Kühlfläche

<3 my Mora 3


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit Aquacomputers High Flow (USB-Version) und/oder der EheimStation (230)?
Ich versuche gerade mit beiden ein paar Durchflüsse zu messen und nach einmal Aus-/Einschalten der Pumpe weichen die Ergebnisse z.T. um 15% ab (der jeweilige Wert wird dann aber über lange Zeit exakt gehalten)... 
(an Entlüftung und Temperatur liegts nicht. Entweder die Pumpe liefert massiv schwankende Leistung oder der Sensor läuft, wie er will. Sinn ergibt beides imho nicht.)


----------



## butzler (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vernünftige Werte liefert der High-Flow erst ab 40, eher aber 50 Liter/Stunde. Vllt ist die Station einfach zu schwach für Deinen Aufbau. Meine Erfahrung mit der Station ist jedenfalls, dass sie ziemlich schnell überfordert ist (was natürlich ein Einzelfall sein kann, meine habe ich aber ganz schnell durch eine AS XT ersetzt und seitdem ist gut). Der High-Flow dagegen hat mir noch nie Probleme bereitet, liefert zuverlässig nachvollziehbare und konstante Werte (nach gründlicher Reinigung von stark zugesetztem CPU- und GPU-Kühler ein sattes Plus von knapp 20 Liter/Stunde).


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2014)

Wie warm darf das Wasser maximal werden, damit es für die Schläuche (Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm UV-aktiv Dark Red) und die Pumpe (Laing DDC) nicht schädlich ist?

Womit testet ihr die Stabilität eurer GPU nach OC?


----------



## Joselman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine auf meinen Schläuchen stand was von 140 °F (Tygon Schlauch) das wären 60°. 

Zum testen zocke ich einfach 30 min Crysis 3 oder Far Cry 3  Bei zuviel OC kommt da recht schnell ein Treiber reset.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder einfach mal heaven 4.0 laufen lassen, das reagiert ebenfalls sehr empfindloch auf OC wenn zu wenig spannung anliegt.

Edit:
Frage,  ist mir bissle peinlich,  kann man 3 pin lufter uber eine Lüftersteuerung ala aquaero steuern?


----------



## Joselman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Frage,  ist mir bissle peinlich,  kann man 3 pin lufter uber eine Lüftersteuerung ala aquaero steuern?


 
ja kannst du. Bei mir sind 9 NB Lüfter (3 PIN) am Aquaero 6.


----------



## butzler (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquaeros sind eigentl. speziell für 3-Pin-Lüfter ausgelegt. Meine hat zwar auch einen PWM-Ausgang für PWM-Lüfter, der kann aber ebenfalls per Spannungsregulierung betrieben werden.


----------



## Joselman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Aquaero 6 hat 4 x 4 PIN und 2x 2 PIN (PWM) für Lüfter.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand, ob's 'ne schwarze Blende für's Aquaero 6 gibt?
Ich find' immer nur diese für's Aquaero 5....


----------



## ConCAD (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Afaik hat das AE6 die selbe Front wie das Aquaero 5. Insofern kannst du diese Blende auch fürs Aquaero 6 verwenden.


----------



## Waescheleine (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bräuchte mal ne kleine Beratung/ Hilfestellung zu meiner Wakü Konfiguration...

vorab, ich bin neuliung auf dem Terrain.

Mein System

I5 4670k oc
ASUS Maximus VI Hero
2x Gainward Phantom GTX 580 3GB im SLI
2x4GB G.Skill Trident X 2400mhz
Gehäuse ist ein Corsair Obsidian 900D Big Tower

Gekühlt werden soll erstmal nur CPU, Grafikkarten auf Wakü umrüsten lohnt imho nicht mehr,
werde dann wenn ich mir eine neue GraKa (evtl. auch 2) zulege sie in den Kreislauf miteinbinden.

Daher auch 2x 480er Radis, auch wenns momentan etwas overpowerd ist.

hier mal mein Warenkorb.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/84f40a9f9041b9481c5497ae590562dd

Zum Thema überwachung hab ich da noch nicht viel...
Thermosensoren durchflussmesser, bin neuling und kenne mich da nicht aus, wie gesagt.

mit der Pumpe bin ich mir auch noch nicht so im klaren...
Aquastream XT Ultra wäre auch noch ne Option, gerade wegen de Sensor Anschluss?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Afaik hat das AE6 die selbe Front wie das Aquaero 5. Insofern kannst du diese Blende auch fürs Aquaero 6 verwenden.


 
Danke!


----------



## Joselman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob's 'ne schwarze Blende für's Aquaero 6 gibt?
> Ich find' immer nur diese für's Aquaero 5....



Diese Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Frontblende für aquaero 5 XT (Art. 70213) Aluminium schwarz Aquacomputer Frontblende für aquaero 5 und 6 XT (für 70213 und 70228) Aluminium schwarz (neue Revision) 70212 habe ich auf meinem Aquaero 6 XT


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke!


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Waescheleine:

Du hast ne DDC Pumpe im Warenkorb.... wieso brauchst Du dann die Eheim Adapter.
Die sind da unsinnig..

Wenn Du nen Kugelhahn zum entleeren des Systems hast, brauchst Du noch ein T-Stück (+ am besten gleich noch Teflonband zum abdichten und ev. 2 zusätzliche gerade Anschlüsse).

Den ATX Power Adapter brauchst Du nur einmal )


Weißt Du schon, wo die Komponenten in Dein Gehäuse kommen und wie der Schlauch verlegt werden soll?
Sieht nämlich so aus, als hättest Du die Anschlüsse (bzw die Menge) auf Gut Glück ausgewählt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzler schrieb:


> Vernünftige Werte liefert der High-Flow erst ab 40, eher aber 50 Liter/Stunde. Vllt ist die Station einfach zu schwach für Deinen Aufbau. Meine Erfahrung mit der Station ist jedenfalls, dass sie ziemlich schnell überfordert ist (was natürlich ein Einzelfall sein kann, meine habe ich aber ganz schnell durch eine AS XT ersetzt und seitdem ist gut). Der High-Flow dagegen hat mir noch nie Probleme bereitet, liefert zuverlässig nachvollziehbare und konstante Werte (nach gründlicher Reinigung von stark zugesetztem CPU- und GPU-Kühler ein sattes Plus von knapp 20 Liter/Stunde).


 

Die Anzeigewerte schwanken zwischen 56 und 74 l/h und eine Kontrollmessung in meinem Hauptsystem ergab zumindest die gleichen 36 l/h, die auch mein Flow-Meter anzeigt - da würde ich also ab den spezifizierten 40 l/h eine konstante Anzeige erwarten.
An zu niedrigen Durchfluss liegt es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wie warm darf das Wasser maximal werden, damit es für die Schläuche (Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm UV-aktiv Dark Red) und die Pumpe (Laing DDC) nicht schädlich ist?



Etwa 60°C, kurzzeitig eventuell auch mehr.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr von den Lüftern hier?
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master SickleFlow Lüfter 120mm - grün

Suche noch 3stk mit grünen LED und die haben einen hohen statischen druck bei respektabler lautstärke, die ja per steuerung noch gesteuert werden kann....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Anzeigewerte schwanken zwischen 56 und 74 l/h und eine Kontrollmessung in meinem Hauptsystem ergab zumindest die gleichen 36 l/h, die auch mein Flow-Meter anzeigt - da würde ich also ab den spezifizierten 40 l/h eine konstante Anzeige erwarten.
> An zu niedrigen Durchfluss liegt es jedenfalls nicht.


 
*Update*
Hab es eben noch einmal mit einem weiter verkleinerten Kreislauf versucht und das gleiche Problem auch weiter oben provozieren können: 90,5 l/h; 90,5 l/h; 84,4 l/h; 96,5 l/h; 84,4 l/h; 96,5 l/h; 84,4 l/h; 90,5 l/h gibt der High Flow aus - und der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Messungen besteht nur im kurzzeitigen Abschalten der Pumpe dazwischen. Interessant ist die Tendenz, immer wieder exakt den gleichen Wert zu treffen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie steuerst Du die Pumpe?
Ich hatte das mal mit der Laing DDC - da war die Steuerkurve am Aquaero fehlerhaft, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ungesteuert an 230V/50Hz wenn ich es recht verstehe. Und dass das Stromnetz mal so und mal so taktet wäre schon komisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau. Und damit sind dann auch 3000 rpm fest vorgegeben, alles andere funktioniert nicht.
Und bei 10% Taktschwankungen im Stromnetz würde ich vermutlich größere Probleme beobachten, als eine falsche Durchflussanzeige


----------



## nyso (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von den Lüftern hier?
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master SickleFlow Lüfter 120mm - grün
> 
> Suche noch 3stk mit grünen LED und die haben einen hohen statischen druck bei respektabler lautstärke, die ja per steuerung noch gesteuert werden kann....


 

Hatte mir die gleichen vor ein paar Tagen in Blau gegönnt und umgehend retourniert. Die Brummen wie ne Biene auf Dope.

Btw, gibt es irgendwo einen Winkel mit G1/8 in schwarz? Am Besten G1/4 auf G1/8 90° Winkel


----------



## SilverTobias90 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Hatte mir die gleichen vor ein paar Tagen in Blau gegönnt und umgehend retourniert. Die Brummen wie ne Biene auf Dope.



hmmm okee, welche lüfter könnt ihr den empfehlen? Bevorzugt wird mit grünen LED, ob 3 oder 4 pin egal, augenmerk liegt bei geringer Lautstärke aber hoher statischer druck

Mfg
Tobi


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde dir mal spontan die bitfenix spectre pro vorschlagen. auf 12V deutlich hörbar, aber auf 7V kaum noch. die normalen spectre dagegen habe ich nichtmal bei 12V gehört, sind aber nicht so auf druck ausgelegt


----------



## SilverTobias90 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich würde dir mal spontan die bitfenix spectre pro vorschlagen. auf 12V deutlich hörbar, aber auf 7V kaum noch. die normalen spectre dagegen habe ich nichtmal bei 12V gehört, sind aber nicht so auf druck ausgelegt


hmmm okay stimmt, die hier:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » BitFenix » BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Lüfter grüne LED - schwarz
haben einen statischen druck von 1,24 und maximal 18dB 
oder die hier:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Cooler-Master/Cooler-Master-SickleFlow-Luefter-120mm-gruen::22030.html 

Edit: anzumerken evtl.  Noch das die für meine radis sind


----------



## acidburn1811 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es für die GaKa Gainward Geforce GTX 770 Phantom 4 GB  ein Wasserkühler ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> hmmm okay stimmt, die hier:
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » BitFenix » BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Lüfter grüne LED - schwarz
> haben einen statischen druck von 1,24 und maximal 18dB
> oder die hier:
> ...



ich nutze 120er spectre pro's an meinem 360er alphacool nexxxos xt45. die lüfter sind auf 5V festeingestellt und dadurch garnicht mehr zu hören und halten die cpu schön kühl. was allerdings bei einem 360er nur für die cpu kein kunststück ist  da würde warscheinlich sogar reichen, wenn ich alle anderen lüfter einblasend montiere und den radi ganz ohne einbaue.


----------



## Joselman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FeuerToifel hast du eine Idee wie ich hinten einen 120er Radi drauf mache? Ich würde jetzt einfach das Gitter raustrennen wegen dieser Wölbung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde ich auch so machen. oder von innen verbauen. da der platz hinten ja auch für 140er lüfter ausgelegt ist, passt ein 120er radi auf jedenfall. wäre dann allerdings wieder dem radi im deckel ein wenig im weg.


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2014)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> gibt es für die GaKa Gainward Geforce GTX 770 Phantom 4 GB  ein Wasserkühler ?


Ja. Siehe hier. 

Die 4GB Variante lohnt sich übrigens beim GK-104 nicht, da der Chip selber zu schwach ist, un 4GB effektiv befeuern zu können. Weil der Verwaltungsaufwand seitens der Karte etwas höher liegt, ist sie in Spielen auch ein wenig langsamer.


----------



## Joselman (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lüfter oder Radi muss nach draußen sonst wird es zu eng. Im schlimmsten Fall sogar beide.  Nächstes WE kommen noch Chipsatzkühler, NB-Kühler, Radi Nr. 4, neuer DFM, Filter und einige Sensoren rein.


----------



## acidburn1811 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok,danke den muss ich mich doch noch beraten lassen ^^ die hat sie verlockend angehört


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4GB benötigen ordentlich bandbreite denke ich mal. und solange du nicht gerade einen 4K monitor oder mehrere 1080p oder höher nutzt, reichen die 2GB der normalen version völlig


----------



## acidburn1811 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich spiel 90% meiner Games auf 3D da dacht ich das ich mit der 2 Gb nicht wirklich weit komm


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab es eben noch einmal mit einem weiter verkleinerten Kreislauf versucht und das gleiche Problem auch weiter oben provozieren können: 90,5 l/h; 90,5 l/h; 84,4 l/h; 96,5 l/h; 84,4 l/h; 96,5 l/h; 84,4 l/h; 90,5 l/h gibt der High Flow aus - und der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Messungen besteht nur im kurzzeitigen Abschalten der Pumpe dazwischen. Interessant ist die Tendenz, immer wieder exakt den gleichen Wert zu treffen.


 Naheliegende und imo einzige logische Erklärung:
Drehrichtung der Pumpe. 
Normal sollten die Werte in beide Richtungen aber nahezu gleich sein. Ist die Pumpe oder das Pumpenrad irgendwie ungleichmäßig? Falls nein, funktioniert der Motor einfach in eine Richtung besser (wär auch nicht wirklich abwegig).


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

N'Abend

Kurze Frage, kann ich diesen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Dual VID Verbindungsnippel variabel G1/4" - 2-3 Slot - Black Koolance Dual VID Verbindungsnippel variabel G1/4" - 2-3 Slot - Black 64265 SLI-Verbinder nutzen oder ist der nicht zu empfehlen? Brauche einen für 2Slots.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Uter schrieb:


> Naheliegende und imo einzige logische Erklärung:
> Drehrichtung der Pumpe.
> Normal sollten die Werte in beide Richtungen aber nahezu gleich sein. Ist die Pumpe oder das Pumpenrad irgendwie ungleichmäßig? Falls nein, funktioniert der Motor einfach in eine Richtung besser (wär auch nicht wirklich abwegig).


 
Den Verdacht, dass die Drehrichtung einen Einfluss hat, habe ich mittlerweile auch. Mein Flowmeter2 gibt jedenfalls auch zufällig Werte aus zwei verscheidenen Bereichen aus, die ca. 10% auseinander liegen. Aber: Innerhalb der Bereiche liegen die Schwankungen bei <0,5%. Mit dem High Flow habe ich quasi ein kontinuierliches Spektrum. Also vermutlich 10% Schwankung im Messwert und drum herum noch einmal 5-10% Messfehler


----------



## oelkanne (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Happy New Year 

So und gleich mal ne Frage 

Weis einer wanns die Monsoon Kits fürs Acrylic Tubing in DE zu kaufen gibt??


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warscheinlich nicht so bald. da muss erstmal der trend und somit die nachfrage hier wirklich ankommen


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Verdacht, dass die Drehrichtung einen Einfluss hat, habe ich mittlerweile auch. Mein Flowmeter2 gibt jedenfalls auch zufällig Werte aus zwei verscheidenen Bereichen aus, die ca. 10% auseinander liegen. Aber: Innerhalb der Bereiche liegen die Schwankungen bei <0,5%. Mit dem High Flow habe ich quasi ein kontinuierliches Spektrum. Also vermutlich 10% Schwankung im Messwert und drum herum noch einmal 5-10% Messfehler


 Klingt zwar nicht gut, aber realistisch. Keine/eine große Düse im DFM führt nunmal zu ungenaueren Messungen. Vermutlich ist das die Lösung.


----------



## Jens7385 (6. Januar 2014)

Was ist in der Rhein Station denn für nen Motor drin?


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich suche noch ein display, was ich mir auf den pc stellen könnte. würde mir darauf gerne die cpu auslastung, ggf gpu auslastung, wakü temperatur usw anzeigen lassen . sowas in der art wie hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool LCD-Display 240x128 Pixel Blau neg. silber Alphacool LCD-Display 240x128 Pixel Blau neg. silber 91001, nur halt für extern.

mfg


----------



## Tommi1 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dinger gibt es nicht für extern.
Da muss man sich selber was bauen.
Oder manchmal gibt es auch ein Gehäuse dafür bei Ebay. Ist aber selten.

Hab bei mir da 4x20 LCD USB Display dran und hab das unter meinen Monitor geklebt (Tesa Power Stripes):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zeigt mir die E-Mails an, die MoBo, CPU, GraKa Temp, den CPU und GraKa Takt und die U/min von Radi Fans und Laing.

Das läuft über LCDSmartie. Aber darüber kann man nicht die Wassertemperatur auslesen (welche beim Aquaero4 ankommt und nicht extren ausgelesen werden kann)

Für die Aquaero Daten (inkl. Wassertemps) hab ich auf meinem 2 Monitor die Daten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

such einfach mal nach einem kassendisplay. die haben meist so um die 7-11" sind aber zum teil auch nur in schwarz/weiss zu erhalten


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso jo danke, hatte sowas nämlich hier im bilderthread gesehen. werde mal schaun was ich mache. ansonsten hole ich mir das für den FPeinschub.

mfg


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das was wie Staub aussieht und sich au der Innenseite befindet ist Korrosion, richtig?
(Wirkt in real anders, es war schwer das zu Photografieren.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lässt sich nicht wegpusten oder abwaschen und von einem kleinen Kupferdrähtchen zeigte es sich auch nicht sonderlich beeindruckt.
Ist in allen Anschraubhüllen vorhanden, aber in der wars am stärksten.

Sollte ich was machen, oder kann ich es einfach vor sich hin rosten lassen?
Hat immerhin 1,5 Jahre gedauert und es ist soweit ich das sehen kann nur die dünne Nickelschicht leicht angegriffen. Im Filter konnte ich auch keinerlei Partikel entdecken. Somit alles kein Problem?


----------



## Pixekgod (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nach der langen zeit wird eine Reinigung nicht schaden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Somit alles kein Problem?


 
Soweit ich das erkennen kann: Kein Problem.
Auch Nickel bleibt in Wasser nicht ewig blank, das ist aber nur ein kosmetischer Aspekt.


----------



## JaniZz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ganz kurze frage:

hab ein großen externen radiator um genau zu sein den Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator - Full Copper.

In der beschreibung steht, dass er 2x G1/4 zoll gewinde hat.
Meiner hat aber 3 davon.
Scheint nicht normal zu sein 

naja jetzt wollte ich das zu meinen vorteil nutzen und evtl 2 kreisläufe laufen lassen.
1. only GPU
2. CPU und Aquero 5 LT

macht es sinn 2 kreisläufe zu machen? viel temperatur unterschied oder kaum wahrnehmbar.
Ein kreislauf würde optisch besser aussehen, da nicht so viele schläuche hin und her gelegt werden müssen.

bitte um schnelle antwort da ich los legen möchte


----------



## Joselman (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll das bringen? Dein Radi ist doch eh völlig oversized.  Lass es bei einem Kreislauf wenn Dir das doch besser gefällt!


----------



## JaniZz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bessere temps der Komponenten?

Wenn das wasser zuerst durch die GPU und dann direkt dahinter durch CPU fließt, ist das wasser ja schon etwas warm?!
mit zwei kreisläufen bekommen die komponenten direkt kaltes wasser ausm radi.
oder total zu vernachlässigen?

und warum zum teufel hat mein radi 3 anschlüsse? auf jeden bild im netz hat er nur zwei. richtig komisch!

Edit: scheint ein produktionsfehler zu sein, nur der G-Changer hat auch 3 anschlüsse. 
naja ist ja kein nachteil


----------



## Joselman (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein 240er 60mm hat sogar 5 Anschlüsse. 

Also wenn der Durchfluss nicht total bescheiden ist, dann hat das Wasser Temperaturunterschiede von ca. 0,5-1 Grad. Bei mir sind es immer 0,5.

Total zu vernachlässigen behaupte ich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, bringt nix.
Die maximalen Temperaturunterschiede in einem Kreislauf sind normalerweise so 1-3 Grad. Rechne mit vllt. 1 Grad Erwärmung durch die CPU bzw GPU. Du sparst dir also kaum was.

Der 3 Anschluss ist eher kein Produktionsfehler. Es gibt auch noch andere Radis die viel mehr als 2 haben, auch wenn man nur 2 benutzt.
So kannst du (vermutlich) Ein und Ausgang entweder direkt nebeneinander oder auf gegenüberliegenden Seiten haben. Je nach dem, was besser für die Schlauchführung ist.

@ruyven:
Thx, das wollt ich hören. 
Sieht auf dem Bild auch schlimmer aus als es ist. Und wie gesagt abgekrümelt ist auch noch nix. Da das nur innen ist, störts mich auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Bulldo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist es normal das der masterkleer schauch gelblich wird nach ner zeit ? hab nur innovatek protekt ip drinnne


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, normal ganz sicher nicht, aber ein Einzelfall ist das nicht. Bei mir auch obwohl ich nur dest. Wasser drin hab und vorm befüllen wurde ordentlich durchgespült.


----------



## oelkanne (10. Januar 2014)

Bulldo schrieb:


> ist es normal das der masterkleer schauch gelblich wird nach ner zeit ? hab nur innovatek protekt ip drinnne



Jupp die kombi hatte ich auch und nach 2 Wochen hat man schon gesehen dass der MK Schlauch trüb geworden ist.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. Januar 2014)

Meine haben sich auch verfärbt. Ich hab AT Protect drinn.


----------



## acidburn1811 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bulldo schrieb:


> ist es normal das der masterkleer schauch gelblich wird nach ner zeit ? hab nur innovatek protekt ip drinnne


 
Mit Dess.wasser gemischt ?


----------



## Schrotti (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke ich habe hier ein Problem.

Zwei x GTX 680 + i7 4930k im Kreislauf (alles übertaktet). Als Radi intern einen 360er einen 240er XSPC, Wassertemperatur nach einer Stunde spielen bei knapp 41°C (laut Aquastream XT Ultra).

Extern wollte ich eigentlich nichts verbauen aber ich habe noch einen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 hier liegen der intern noch Platz hätte.

Macht das Sinn oder muss ich doch auf eine externe Lösung zurückgreifen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei 40° wassertemperatur brauchst du dir noch keine gedanken machen. 
da du nicht verraten hast, welche radi größe der st30 ist, kann ich auch nur grob schätzen, was es bringt. wenn es ein 120er oder 140er radi ist, dürfte sich der unterschied zu vorher wohl nicht so stark bemerkbar machen. nicht mehr als 5 grad schätze ich.


----------



## Schrotti (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist auch ein 240er.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand ne gute Quelle was man am besten für Radis in nen obsidian 900 einbauen kann/soll?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das tagebuch von mehlstaubthecat. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-silence-900d-ivy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat.html

zwei 480er und einen 240er.


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es hier irgendwo Empfehlungen für Wasserzusätze, sprich welche Hersteller gut bzw. schlecht sind?


----------



## Schrotti (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab bei ATU damals das G48 gekauft und nutze das (BASF Glysantin Protect Plus 1,5 L jetzt bestellen! | A.T.U Auto-Teile-Unger).

Ansonsten zum Destillierten Wasser einen Spritzer Zitronensäure dazu und gut ist.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zitrone? Wieso denn das bitte? 

Normal achteten man bei alu und Kupfer extra auf säure freie Zusätze. 

Ich hab Frostschutz für alu kühler drin. 
Ist gelb. Hatte ich noch über.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Gibt es hier irgendwo Empfehlungen für Wasserzusätze, sprich welche Hersteller gut bzw. schlecht sind?


 Innoprotect mit destiliertem Wasser, ist mMn das einzige Produkt von Inno welches man empfehlen kann 
Man kauft doch hier nicht unmengen davon, frag mich wieso bei sowas gespart wird.


----------



## alm0st (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf selber mischen hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Bock, deshalb greif ich lieber gleich zur Double Protect Ultra


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie jetzt? 
Ist doch kein Aufwand. 

Ist wie vodka mit redbull mischen.


----------



## Schrotti (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Ist doch kein Aufwand.
> 
> Ist wie vodka mit redbull mischen.


 
Wodka und Redbull, ja nee is klar.

Ich bin seit 2008 Wakü User und habe seitdem das G48 aus dem ATU Shop welches Gute Dienste leistet (wurde mir im Luxx empfohlen wenn man den vollkommen überteuerten Mist bei Aquacomputer und Konsorten ignorieren möchte).


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Ist wie vodka mit redbull mischen.


 
interessanter vergleich. aber trinken sollte man das ergebnis nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Zitrone? Wieso denn das bitte?
> 
> Normal achteten man bei alu und Kupfer extra auf säure freie Zusätze.



Wenn man kein Alu hat, kann man gezielt leicht ansäuern. Die paar zusätzlich gelösten Kupferionen schaden den Kühlern nicht, verhindern aber endgültig jeden Biobefall und iirc müsste es auch das Anlaufen von Kupferkühlern verhindern. Allerdings würde ich keinen Zitronensaft verwenden (der eher Zucker den Säure enthält, auch wenn wir letztere stärke schmecken), sondern reine Zitronensäure. (ist bei Watercool übrigens offizielle Empfehlung für die Füllung)


----------



## Murdoch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei glycol kann ich mir auch schlecht biobefall vorstellen. 

Und was fürn Frostschutz man da rein kippt, egal. Nur beim roten bin Ich mir nicht sicher. 

Weil alle immer g45 sagen. Ist Rille.


----------



## nyso (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir werkelt destilliertes Wasser, Mayhems Biocyde und Mayhems Deep Red, die kosten zusammen auch nicht viel mehr als ne Flasche G48 etc. Reicht auch für viele Liter.


Mir ist grad mal wieder klar geworden was ich doch für ein Freak bin

Gehäusedurchführung im Wert von 96€ verbaut, die ich nichtmal soooo dringend brauch


----------



## Arausia (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: warum klebt Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Joungmerlin (11. Januar 2014)

Weil im Kühlmittel Glycol enthalten ist.
Und Glycol ist ein Zucker.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es schmeckt auch süß und ist daher auch aufgrund der Farben brandgefährlich für Kinder. 

Das zeug zerstört leider die Nieren in 0,nix


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glykol ist kein Zucker sondern ein zweiwertiger Alkohol, aber es schmeckt zufällig süß - das ist richtig. 
Es gibt btw tausende Chemikalien die klebrige Eigenschafen haben.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dass die Dicke eines Radiatos 2. rangig ist und es eher auf die Fläche ankommt. Kann ich dann komplett 30mm Radis nehmen? 

Also für mein Obsidian 900 würde ich folgende von Alphacool bestellen:

1x 480er 30mm
1x 420er 30mm

Reicht das für meine Maschine aus?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Wo habe ich was von Zucker geschrieben?  Schmeckt eben nur süß. Bei Zucker würde das Zeug im Motor ja karamellisieren.


Du nicht - Joungmerlin war gemeint 



Murdoch schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dass die Dicke eines Radiatos 2. rangig ist und es eher auf die Fläche ankommt. Kann ich dann komplett 30mm Radis nehmen?
> 
> ...


Es spricht nichts dagegen nur 30mm Radis zu verwenden. Auch die Kühlleistung sollte damit ausreichen, wobei es bei zwei leistungsstarken Grakas prinzipiell auch etwas mehr sein darf. Wenn du abers schonen einen 1080er Radi hast, verstehe ich den Schritt ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz...


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry hatte ich selbst schon bemerkt und editiert. 

Zur wakü :

Habe doch nen neues Gehäuse gekauft, das 900d. Der 1080 ist ja extern und soll dann verkauft werden. 

Das 900D mit nem externen Radi wäre irgendwie witzlos.


----------



## Arausia (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist die Dicke des radiators auf Grund der Fließgeschwindigkeit "unwichtig" oder gibts da noch andere Faktoren. BTW hatte grad ne hitzige Diskusion mit nem anderen User im Forum .... musste ihm erstmal erklären, dass bei ner WaKü das Wasser überall die gleiche Temp. hat, weil er meinte, dass der AGB an der falschen Posi wärme "speichert" .... 1. wenn der AGB an der falschen Posi ist, dann is der Kreislauf nicht korrekt und 2. hab ich schon genannt - gleiche Temp überall ... er hat mich aber mit seinem Halbwissen dermaßen ausm Takt gebracht, dass ich selbst zweifelte. Bitte bestätigt mir das nochmal, sonst sterbe ich dumm und verwirrt!!!


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gleich ist sie nicht, aber die Unterschiede sind winzig. Rechne mit 0-3 Grad.

Egal wo der AGB ist, bei falscher Positionierung wirds dadurch bestimmt nicht wärmer im Kreislauf. Auch hitzt er das Gehäuse praktisch nicht auf. (Hab's auch gelesen)


@Slim vs Fat Radi:
Afaik ab ~800rpm überholen die dicken die dünnen Radis. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Lamellenabstände und Lüfter an.
Aber bei 800rpm braucht man auch keine Wakü mehr. Dann kann man gleich mit Luft kühlen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

 Wen alles klappt bin ich Ende des Monats Besitzer einer EVGA Titan SC und jetzt wollte ich mal schon vorsorglich mal fragen was es an schlauen Wakü-Kühlern gibt falls mir die verbaute Lukü unter Vollast zu laut wird.

 Eventuell nutze ich sie auch für F@H (100%-Auslastung bei 24/7), bin mir aber noch nicht sicher da es einen doch nicht unerheblichen Mehrverbrauch gibt. 

 Danke für Hilfe 


 Ps: Die Forumssuche und ich werden wohl nie Freunde.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Arausia:
Die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wasser ist bei Radiatoren unabhängig von der Dicke absolut vernachlässigbar. Die Luftseite ist diejenige die bei Radiatoren die wesentliche Rolle spielt und da kommt es genau wei bei Wasserkühlern darauf an, dass das sich schnell über die Wärmeaustsuchfläche bewegt, weil der Wärmeübergang mit steigender Strömungsgeschwindigkeit besser wird. Bei Wasser sind da schnell Grenzen erreicht, über die es kaum lohnt hinaus zu gehen - zumal es sich als inkompressibles Medium recht effizient beschleunigen lässt. hinzu kommt bei Wasser die hohe Wärmekapazität. Diese beiden Faktoren sind bei Luft nicht gegeben. Luft zu beschleunigen btz zu komprimieren, damit sie sich schnell durch einen Engpass bewegt ist recht ineffient weil Luft kompressibel ist. Zudem hat Luft ein viel schlechtere Wärmekapazität als Wasser. Aus diesen Gründen spielt die Eintrittsfläche die wichtigste Rolle - insbesondere dann wenn man mit langsam drehenden leisen Lüftern kühlen will. Die Dicke speilt nur eine untergeordnet Rolle. Prinzipiell beeinflusst sie aber den Luftwiderstand des Radiators. Je langsamer die Lüfter bzw. je geringer deren Druck, desto mehr führt hoher Luftweiderstand (also dicke Radiatoren) zu vergleichwesie schelchtere Wärmeabgabe. Das das aber auch weider duch etwas mehr Fläch inder Tiefe kompensiert wird, ist dieser Einfluss sehr schwach. Deshalb spielt die Radiatordicke eigentlich nur für extreme Zielsetzungen eine Rolle - also entweder möglichst leiser Betrieb mit sehr langsam laufenden Lüftern (-> dünner Radiator), oder maximale Kühlleistung, egal wie lauf die Lüfter sind (dicker Radiator).

Zu deinen Zweifeln:
Was die Wassertemperaturen im Kreislauf angeht: Im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit sind sie in der Regel gleich. Auf die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf haben nur folgenden Faktoren Einfluss:

1.) Wärmekapazität des Wassers (ist im fraglichen Temperaturbereich näherungsweise als konstant anzusehen)
2.) Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und damit im gegebenen Kreislauf der Durchfluss (variabel je nach Aufbau und Pumpe)
3. Eingespeiste Wärmemenge (Variabel, wobei eigentlich nur der Vollastzustand für die Bemessung relevant ist)

Im Regelfall ist die Temperaturdifferenz in einem Kreislauf, in den eine normale Wärmemenge (CPU + Graka + evtl. Kleinkram wie RAM. Mobo etc.) eingespeist werden und bei dem nicht extrem niedriger Durchflüsse herrschen (also mehr als 30-40 l/h) so gering, dass sie mit den üblichen Tempsensoren kaum sauber erfasst werden kann. 
Sauber messbar werden Differenzen der Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf im Regelfall erst wenn entweder der Druchfluss im Keller ist (Verstopfung, seltener zu viel Widerstand) oder extrem viel Wärme  eingespeist wird (z. B. durch mehrere heiße Grakas). Ausgleichsbehälter, Radiatoren etc. haben keinen Einfluss auf die Temperaturdifferenzen im Kreislauf, abgesehen von ihrem implizierten Einflüssen auf den Durchfluss. Speziell beim AB ist dieser aber im Regelfall minimal und vernachlässigbar. Von daher liegst du schon richtig - in einem normalen Wakükreislauf sind die Temperaturdifferenzen so minimal, dass man sie im Regelfall kaum messen kann, oder zumindest so gering, dass eine Änderung der Reihenfolge deshalb kein Sinn hat, zumal das in der Kühlleistungs-Bilanz über den gesamten Kreislauf so oder so keinen Vorteil bringt. Wo der AB sitzt ist unter diesem Aspekt also völlig egal. Dass er direkt vor der Pumpe sitzen soll hat rein praktischen Gründe (Befüllung und Entlüftung).


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> @Slim vs Fat Radi:
> Afaik ab ~800rpm überholen die dicken die dünnen Radis. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Lamellenabstände und Lüfter an.
> Aber bei 800rpm braucht man auch keine Wakü mehr. Dann kann man gleich mit Luft kühlen.



Was soll das heißen? Was hat 800 RPM? Die Pumpe die Lüfter?


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Meier Such dir einen aus: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Titan Sollten alle passen, da die Karte ja im Referenzdesign ist


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 800rpm sind auf die Lüfter bezogen.

Dickere Radis haben einen höheren Luftwiderstand. So geht bei geringen Drehzahlen weniger Luft durch als bei dünnen. Das hängt natürlich auch stark vom Lamellenabstand ab.
Und wenn bei 300rmp durch einen 60mm Radi mit extra engen Lamellen kaum Luft durch geht, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich das ein 30mm Radi mit weiteren Lamellen bei dem gleichen Lüfter besser kühlt. Einfach weil gut frische Luft durchströmt.
Wird der Luftdruck durch den Lüfter dagegen irgendwann so stark, dass durch beide genug Luft durch geht, ist der dicke Radi mit engen Lamellen durch seine viel größere Fläche im Vorteil.
Afaik ist das ab ca 800rpm so. Je nach Lüfter und Lamellenabstand.

Wenn man dann noch davon aus geht, dass man seine Lüfter nie mit mehr als 800rpm laufen lassen will, da einem das dann zu laut wird, kann man gleich dünne Radis verbauen.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok jetzt verstehe ich den Zusammenhang. 

Also dann wirklich die dünnen nehmen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss nochmal kurz auf das Thema Titan kommen:
 so wie ich gesehen habe, haben einige Kühler keine Backplate, andere schon und Aquacomputer sogar eine wo aktiv gekühlt sein soll.

 Da ich gar keine Erfahrung mit Backplate's habe und die Titan auch auf der Rückseite Speicherchips hat, braucht es keine oder doch eine und wen ja macht die gekühlte überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Braucht es nicht, aber wenn du eine wegen den Temperaturen haben willst, dann ist die von AC natürlich ein Leckerbissen.
Am Geld sollte es imho bei einer Titan nicht scheitern.


----------



## Bulldo (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten wegen dem Schlauch und der Verfärbung.


----------



## Kurry (12. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ok jetzt verstehe ich den Zusammenhang.
> 
> Also dann wirklich die dünnen nehmen.



Einzige was gegen den 30mm im Top sprechen könnte: Sieht vielleicht etwas verloren im 900D oben aus ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Braucht es nicht, aber wenn du eine wegen den Temperaturen haben willst, dann ist die von AC natürlich ein Leckerbissen.
> Am Geld sollte es imho bei einer Titan nicht scheitern.


Danke für die Antwort.

Ps: Die fabrikneue Titan ist ein Schnäppchen aus der Bucht > mit CH-Zoll (sofern ich richtig gerechnet habe) ~520Euro


----------



## Oozy (12. Januar 2014)

Für 420 Euro hättest du eine neue GTX 780 erhalten, die gleichauf mit der Titan ist. (Leichtes OC vorausgesetzt), aber vollkommen neu ist. Und für 580 Euro hättest du den Vollausbau und schnellere GTX 780 Ti erhalten...


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt nicht, die 780 ist deutlich unterlegen in der Computing Power.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Schlauchgröße für G1/4 ( 11/8 ) ? Ich blick da ned durch xD
Könnt ihr mich gleich bei aquatuning zur richtigen Kategorie führen  ?
gruß


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G1/4" ist die Gewindegröße. Die ist Standard bei Wasserkühlern, Radiatoren, etc.  und hat nichts mit der Schlauchgröße zu tun.

11/8 ist eine Schlauchgröße (11mm Außenduchmesse und 8mm Innendurchmesser). Hier die gesuchte Kategorie bei AT: Klick

Auf der Gewindeseite sollten die Anschlüsse immer G1/4"-Gewinde haben - egal welche Schlauchgröße du verwendest. Letztere muss natürlich zum Schlauchseite des Anschlusses passen. Wenn du 11/8er Anschlüsse hast, musst du in der o. g. Kategorie suchen.


----------



## oelkanne (12. Januar 2014)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne Review zu dem Watercool HTFS2 480 ?? Find da nix weil das Teil kostet 120€ neu. Da würd ich gern wissen auf was ich mich da einlasse


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier, wenn du wert auf belanglose Testergebnisse auf Hardware legst: Klick

Richtige Radiatortests mit dem Modell hab ich noch keine gefunden.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht es denn aus , bei aquatuning gibt es schwarzen Schlauch für 2Euro wo knicke hat ( 1m ) , ist das arg schlimm ?

gruß


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du den nur gerade verlegst, sollten die knicke ja nicht weiter auffallen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss halt von GPU zu Radi usw. , also schon rundlicher verlegt 
Wie kann ich die Knicke ausbessern?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf einfach welchen ohne knicke. So viel teurer wird's dadurch nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Du kannst dir auch einen Knickschutz kaufen, aber soviel kostet so ein Schlauch nicht, dass es sich lohnt.


----------



## Oozy (12. Januar 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, die 780 ist deutlich unterlegen in der Computing Power.


Toll. Was bringt dir Compute-Leistung, wenn du nicht gerade über die Grafikkarte(n) renderst/arbeitest/etc?
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass er mit seinem Rechner zockt und nicht irgendwelche Compute-Leistungen benötigt.

Ach, das habe ich ganz vergessen. Mit der Compute-Leistung kann er wenigstens PhysX-Effekte auf hoch über die Grafikkarte berechnen lassen, und das sogar ohne, dass sie einknickt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass er mit seinem Rechner zockt und nicht irgendwelche Compute-Leistungen benötigt.


Da enttäusche ich dich aber, die Karte ist nicht nur zum Gamen da und deshalb ist aufgrund des Preises den ich bezahlt habe warscheinlich der beste Kompromis.

Edit:
Ich meine dann nicht nur F@H, denn da wird die Titan schon länger überflügelt.


----------



## Oozy (13. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da enttäusche ich dich aber, die Karte ist nicht nur zum Gamen da und deshalb ist aufgrund des Preises den ich bezahlt habe warscheinlich der beste Kompromis.


Dann ist ja gut


----------



## Shyn (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hab seit ein paar Tagen ein externen Mora 3 LT  und bin soweit zu frieden, nur mit den Lüfter hab ich mich vertan.
 Derzeit sind Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) drauf und die machen nervige schleif-  und schmatzgeräusch (Lagerfett), so das ich jetzt ne Alternative suche, ich hab da an 9Stk Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 gedacht, mit 7V sollten sie doch auch recht leise sein und guten Durchsatz haben. Jmd eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## Pixekgod (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab auch die Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black kenne die Geräusch die du meinst bei mir hilft es mal gegen den Lüfter zudrücken dann ist es für paar tage weg. 

hatte vorher auch eLoop am mora aber die b12-1 die haben beim runter regeln angefangen zu rattern und angefangen zu "piepsen"  es kann sein das es an der Luftsteuerung lag.


----------



## Murdoch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab nb drauf und die sind wirklich unhörbar leise. 

Bei mir 120er am externen 1080 er von phobya. 

Wenn du davon welche brauchst... Ich verkaufe meine bald fast alle da ich n neues Gehäuse aufbaue.


----------



## Joselman (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt 8 NB eloop verbaut 3 in push 5 in pull. Die schleifen in pull wenn man sie zu fest anzieht!!! sonst keine Probleme. Von Push/Pull ist aber abzuraten. Über 800 u/min gibts da irgendwie verwirbelungen die laut werden.


----------



## Shyn (13. Januar 2014)

ja das mit dem Draufdrücken hab ich schon versucht, auch hab ich sie 6std horizontal einlaufen lassen, aber sie wollen nicht, mal ist es fast weg und bei nächsten Starten nerven sie wieder ( sitze aber auch recht nah dran).
Eine Lüftersteuerung hab ich derzeit nicht, nur ein Schalter im Case der von 5-7-12V wechselt, und beim Gamen bin ich meist bei 7V, daher die Frage.


----------



## Pixekgod (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist eben schade das es keine guten 180er Lüfter gibt


----------



## alm0st (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> ist eben schade das es keine guten 180er Lüfter gibt


 


Meine Silverstone laufen seit knapp 3 Jahren ohne jegliche Nebengeräusche und sie lassen sich auf ca. 550 RPM drosseln, sind aber auch mit den vollen 720/750 RPM quasi kaum hörbar.


----------



## oelkanne (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleiner Tipp am Rande....Mein Mora im Wohnzimmer hat 2x230ér Bitfenix Spectre Pro und kühlt ohne weiteres CPU+GPU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Meine Silverstone laufen seit knapp 3 Jahren ohne jegliche Nebengeräusche und sie lassen sich auf ca. 550 RPM drosseln, sind aber auch mit den vollen 720/750 RPM quasi kaum hörbar.


 
Hmm. Die kleinen 700er habe ich noch nicht gehört (gibts afaik auch erst seit kurzem außerhalb der prinzipiell lauteren AP-Serie, oder?). Aber die großen 1300er braucht man wegen der Lager gar nicht erst unter 700 rpm runterzuregeln.


----------



## alm0st (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Die kleinen 700er habe ich noch nicht gehört (gibts afaik auch erst seit kurzem außerhalb der prinzipiell lauteren AP-Serie, oder?). Aber die großen 1300er braucht man wegen der Lager gar nicht erst unter 700 rpm runterzuregeln.


 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FN181-BL - Blue LED

Die gibts schon ewig. Keine Ahnung wie die "normalen" sind aber ich mit denen echt super zufrieden.


----------



## Nobody2512 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, Ich wollte mal fragen ob schon Jemand den Enthoo Primo mit 2x 480/420mm Radiatoren und mal ein paar Bilder posten könnte.


----------



## Shyn (13. Januar 2014)

Hab nochmal geschaut, passen die Enermax T.B.Apollish UCTA18A-BL auf den mora 360?

mit den 230mm Fan ist sicherlich funktional, aber von der Optik nicht ansprechend genug, sieht etwas verloren aus finde ich, trotzdem danke.


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Hi,ich habe mir meine erste Wakü.zusammengebaut mit 2 Colgate (Kupfer/Messing),CG 280 Dualradiator .
Meine Frage ist ,da die Kühler 60 mm Durchmesser haben ist dann die Kühlleistung auch die doppelte,Denn ein 240 Radi ist ja 30 mm dick?
Gruss


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie? Also die dicke kann man ja unterschiedlich einkaufen und nein die Kühlleistung beträgt nicht das doppelte zur 30mm Variante. 

Dazu gibt's haufen lesestoff im Netz. 

Es ist vielmehr so, dass man für dickere Lüfter auch mehr Luftdurchsatz benötigen und das ganze dann wieder lauter wird.


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Hm,aber warum gibt es dann 60 mm Radis wenn es kaum einen Unterschied gegenüber einem 30 mm dünneren Kühler bringt es ist doch auch die doppelte Kühlfläche? Ich habe auch vergessen zu erwähnen das es 140 mm Lüfter sind.
Auch wenn der Lüfter die Luft zieht anstatt durchbläst?
Bei der Menge an Lesestoff im Netz weißt du aber nicht welche Meinung Proffesssionell genug ist, zu viel Widersprüchliches. leider


----------



## Kurry (14. Januar 2014)

Weil du mit dicken Radiatoren und schnellen Lüftern mehr Wärme abführen kannst als mit einem dünnen Radiator und langsamen Lüftern. Für Leute die Leistung (tiefe Temps) um jeden Preis (Lautstärke, Geld) haben wollen sind diese Radiatoren geeignet. Mit einem 120x240x80 Monster und 4 2000-3000RPM Lüftern kann man zb Systeme kühlen, die sonst mit 120x1080x30 und 300-500RPM gekühlt werden (Grobe Schätzung).


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na hier im Forum gab es dazu auch son dutzende Themen. 

Im Netz kannst du dir die Tests anschauen. 

Die dicken sollen erst ab 800rpm + einen kleineren Vorteil haben ein paar graf vielleicht. 
Aber die wenigsten werden wohl 800+ RPM bei wakü fahren wollen. 

Das ist das Fazit was ich aus allen berichten Tests und Beiträgen hier im Forum gezogen habe. 

Hatte mich letztens auch abgesichert mit meinen neuen 30mm Radis und niemand hat hier zu mehr geraten.


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Mein Grundgedanke war einen leisen PC im Wohnzimmer zu haben.Ich werde mich erst einmal schlau machen wie überhaupt ein Dualradiator funktioniert.Sagt zwar schon das Wort aber.... .Das mit den Lüftern weiss ich bereits wie alles Zusammenängt.Danke
MfG.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na im Wohnzimmer dünne Radis und wenig RPM, wie schon geschrieben wurde. 

Wenn du benchen willst, dann dicke Monster und Hochleistungstouren. 

Also ich hab mit meinem 1080 und 6 nb Black Silence auf absolut unterster RPM grenze ein sli System mit i7 auf 4,5 GHz 

Unter 40 grad gekühlt. 

Ich glaub der 1080 ist 4,5 cm dick. 

Also das kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Ja , das ist mir auch wichtig für OC und benchen wenn ich dazu Lust habe ,möchte dann auch nicht eingeschränkt sein ,macht sonst keinen Spaß .
Das ist der Grund warum ich mir 2 x 280x60x150 Dualradis geholt habe.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na du musst schon wissen was du willst. 
Du hattest dazu ne frage und hast die Antwort. 

Man kann nicht alles haben. Flusterleise und am besten klein und schick + billig + einfach zu handhaben + ultrakühl zum benchen....  Verträgt sich eben nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hieß das Viech?
Eierlegende Wollmilchsau?

Irgendwo setzt halt die Physik ihre Grenzen.
Leise und genug Leistung zum Benchen erreichst Du mit viel Radifläche - wie Murdoch mit dem 1080er oder ich mit meinem Mora 3.
Nur: klein und Edel ist ebesowenig drin wie billig mit dem Eumel....


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Na du musst schon wissen was du willst.
> Du hattest dazu ne frage und hast die Antwort.
> 
> Man kann nicht alles haben. Flusterleise und am besten klein und schick + billig + einfach zu handhaben + ultrakühl zum benchen....  Verträgt sich eben nicht.



Flüsterleise für einen i7 und GTX780 Stock bekommt man hin und nur für  benchen hochziehen geht auch.Beim OC wird es nicht mehr so leise sein ,ist schon klar.Schick ist möglich.Billig ist nicht für höhere Ansprüche drin.Einfache Handhabung ist es schon wenn es erst einmal läuft,braucht ja keine große Wartung.Ultrakühl kenne ich niemanden ausser man hat eine Kompressor- Kühlung 

@Schienenbruch
Darf ich dich fragen wie warm es bei deinem Mora3  max. wird?
Gruss


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung - bin noch im Aufbau des neuen Rechners.
Früher hatte ich 'nen Mora 2 mit 'nem AMD T1090 und zwei HD 5770ern dran.
Maximal hatte ich 3° über Raumtemperatur - und das fast unhörbar.
Meist waren die Festplatten lauter als die Pumpe oder die Lüfter...


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Geniale Leistung ja den AMD 1090T hatte ich auch .Ich frage nur als Vergleich denn ich bin so bei ca.35 ° (26°Zimmertemp),unter 2 Stunden spielen ohne OC,da muss ich wohl noch etwas dran arbeiten.Neue Lüfter sind aber unterwegs


----------



## rossi1002 (14. Januar 2014)

Moin zusammen, klinke mich da mal ein mit einer Frage:

Was für Lüfter würdet ihr für einen Mora3 lt empfehlen?

Tendiere aktuell zu 180er Phobya Lüftern, wegen Preis/Leistung.

Das ganze ist für mein Eigenbau Cube der gerade in Arbeit ist, also der Mora ist noch nicht gekauft aber das Case ist dafür konstruiert.


----------



## Oozy (14. Januar 2014)

Werden die Lüfter geregelt? Generell schlage ich mal die Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2 vor, die sind wirklich sehr leise. Afaik gibt es keine sehr leisen Lüfter, ausser du regelst die 180er runter.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Flüsterleise für einen i7 und GTX780 Stock bekommt man hin und nur für  benchen hochziehen geht auch.Beim OC wird es nicht mehr so leise sein ,ist schon klar.Schick ist möglich.Billig ist nicht für höhere Ansprüche drin.Einfache Handhabung ist es schon wenn es erst einmal läuft,braucht ja keine große Wartung.Ultrakühl kenne ich niemanden ausser man hat eine Kompressor- Kühlung
> 
> @Schienenbruch
> Darf ich dich fragen wie warm es bei deinem Mora3  max. wird?
> Gruss


 
Du widersprichst dir. 

Wenn man vom benchen spricht, dann sprechen die meisten landläufig von extremen oc. 

Nur mal auf Stock den Valley Bench laufen zu lassen ist für mich kein benchen. 

Aber wenn du meinst du weißt alles, dann frag ganz einfach nicht.


----------



## rossi1002 (14. Januar 2014)

Ja die Lüfter sollen an einn aquero 5lt kommen.


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir.
> 
> Wenn man vom benchen spricht, dann sprechen die meisten landläufig von extremen oc.
> 
> ...



Du hast eine echt nette Art, muß ich schon sagen immer diese komischen Kommentare  .Mann kann auch etwas freundlicher sein, ich bin es doch auch.So ein Quatsch Thread  ha ha.
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Du hast eine echt nette Art, muß ich schon sagen immer diese komischen Kommentare  .Mann kann auch etwas freundlicher sein, ich bin es doch auch.So ein Quatsch Thread  ha ha.
> MfG.
> wolflux


 
Wo bin ich nicht nett? Lass dir mal ganz lieb folgendes mit Honig um den schmollmund faseln. 

Zeige mit einen der es mag dass fragen mit dem Zusatz, erste WaKü usw. Gestellt werde und dann später gegen so gut wie alle Antworten argumentiert wird. Ist ja eh alles quatsch. 

Wenn du es besser weißt dann hilf doch den ahnungslosen... 

Da du besser weißt wofür was wie funktioniert brauchst du auch nicht meine oder andere antworten oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## wolflux (14. Januar 2014)

Doch deine Antworten sind mir wichtig ,sogar sehr , da du der Profi bist und ich gerade mal den ersten Fuße in das Thema gesetzt habe.Sonst würde ich dich nicht ansprechen


----------



## oelkanne (14. Januar 2014)

Vertragt euch....mehr radifläche schadet nie aber irgendwann sind grenten der erreichbaren temperatur gesetz mit niedrig drehenden lüftern


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Doch deine Antworten sind mir wichtig ,sogar sehr , da du der Profi bist und ich gerade mal den ersten Fuße in das Thema gesetzt habe.Sonst würde ich dich nicht ansprechen


 
Ich Profi. 

Der war gut.


----------



## butzler (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ab 1080er Radi ist man Profi. Deshalb bin ich ja noch Noob und Du bist einer .


----------



## Murdoch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich downgrade ja gerade wieder auf schwachmat! 
Hab also bald n Profi Titel zu vergeben.


----------



## Pixekgod (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schwanzvergleich wer hat die größte radiatorfläche 
mora3 + 240er


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo, kann ich folgenden knickschutz auc für meine 10/13mm schläuche nehmen, also mit aussendurchmesser 13mm

(6.99 EUR/M) PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 14mm (ca 5/8") perlenfarben | eBay


----------



## Offset (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> ...
> mora3 + 240er...



Der 240er gibt den extra Schub oder?


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> hallo, kann ich folgenden knickschutz auc für meine 10/13mm schläuche nehmen, also mit aussendurchmesser 13mm
> 
> (6.99 EUR/M) PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 14mm (ca 5/8") perlenfarben | eBay


 
Ja, ich habe diese auf 12,7/9,5.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke


----------



## tfg95 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gut kann ich die Pumpe "Phobya DC12-260 12Volt" mit einer Pumpensteuerung regeln? Oder ist es besser ne Aquacomputer/Eheim 1046 zu nehmen, damit der Rechner leiser wird?


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sie über die Spannung sehr gut regeln. Aber nimm lieber gleich eine 1046, die ist generell leiser.


----------



## Oozy (14. Januar 2014)

Sonst könntest du auch eine Laing DDC nehmen. Mit passendem Top und geregelt ist sie schön leise und hat trotzdem noch einiges an Power.


----------



## oelkanne (14. Januar 2014)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich wer hat die größte radiatorfläche
> mora3 + 240er



Pföh...Mora3 und 2mal 480



tfg95 schrieb:


> Wie gut kann ich die Pumpe "Phobya DC12-260 12Volt" mit einer Pumpensteuerung regeln? Oder ist es besser ne Aquacomputer/Eheim 1046 zu nehmen, damit der Rechner leiser wird?



Laing DDC mit Phobya Top und alles ist Tutti.


----------



## tfg95 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Tipps. Die Phobya habe ich ja schon und wollte mein pc nochmals mit möglichst nicht allzu großen Ausgaben leiser machen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich wer hat die größte radiatorfläche
> mora3 + 240er


 Also ich muss nix kompensieren oder so. Deswegen hab ich nur nen 420er.



Spoiler



dummer Kommentar bedingt dumme Antwort...


----------



## Kurry (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Wie gut kann ich die Pumpe "Phobya DC12-260 12Volt" mit einer Pumpensteuerung regeln? Oder ist es besser ne Aquacomputer/Eheim 1046 zu nehmen, damit der Rechner leiser wird?



Regeln kann man sie sogar ganz gut übers MB, denn die meisten (ich kenne dein Board nicht also bitte vorher nachlesen) schaffen auf dem CPU Header 12W. Meine 220 hat nen ziemlich guten Regelbereich. Ist neben meinen 3 D5 aber leider aufgrund der störenden Geräuschakkustik nichts für mich. Bleibt daher nur das fünfte Rad am Wagen und wird nur angeschlossen, wenn ich den Kreislauf befüllen muss ^^

Leicht zu regeln sind die von dir angesprochene AS XT und ebenfalls die PWM Laing von Swiftech / EK, die kosten ein Stück mehr, haben aber ein Stück mehr Power!


----------



## oelkanne (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grad im OCN Forum seltsame Sachen gelesen. Hab jetzt den Dual Top von XSPC v2 hier und da sihc kaum einer mit dem Ding beschäfftigt hatte...bfragte ich mal google...so nun heist es das die Vorgänger gern mal an dem geklebten Plexiteil undicht wurden und das ja ned so förderlichfür ne WakÜ ist...kann mir da einer was genaueres zu sagen?


----------



## alm0st (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde gerne meine Radifläche erweitern, mit folgendem Radi:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator 35179

Könnte ich gebraucht für schmales Geld bekommen. Meine Idee ist, den Radi horizontal unten an die Schreibtischplatte zu montieren und dann aber passiv betreiben.

Das "Problem" ist dass ich im moment schon stellenweise unter Last auf 37° Celcius Wassertremp komme mit meinem 540iger Slim und ich befürchte dass es für nen heißen Sommer dann nicht mehr an Kühlleistung reicht 

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob er mir passiv schon reicht oder ob ich ihn doch besser mit ein paar leisen Lüftern bestücken sollte?


----------



## Kurry (15. Januar 2014)

Was genau ist deine Frage? Mehr Radiatorfläche ist immer gut. Musst nur drauf achten dass der Radiator sowohl Frischluft bekommt, als auch dass die Abluft weg kann.

Passiv ist halt deutlich ineffektiver als Lüfter mit Low RPM.


----------



## Pixekgod (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannst es ja auch erstmal Passiv betreiben wen es nicht reicht noch Lüfter dazu schalten


----------



## alm0st (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Was genau ist deine Frage? Mehr Radiatorfläche ist immer gut. Musst nur drauf achten dass der Radiator sowohl Frischluft bekommt, als auch dass die Abluft weg kann.
> 
> Passiv ist halt deutlich ineffektiver als Lüfter mit Low RPM.


 
1 Minute vorher der Edit ^^

Er würde nen leichten Luftstrom vom Rechner bekommen, da meine Silverstone ja Dank Kamineffekt die Luft nach oben rausdrückt.


----------



## Murdoch (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probieren geht da über studieren. 

Aber sehr effektiv hört sich das ganze nicht an. Zumal sich die warme Luft ja unter der Tischplatte staut wenn ich das richtig im Kopf abgebildet hab. 

Ich hatte in dem silverstone nen externen Radi (1080) und dass kann ich echt empfehlen. 
Würde ich mit dem Gehäuse so wieder machen.


----------



## alm0st (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ würde ich den Radi auch sonst an der Wand nebern Case montieren - das wäre mir dann mit den Lüftern auch fast lieber.

Ursprünglich wollte ich ja komplett intern bleiben, nachdem ich dafür auch mein Case massiv umgebaut habe. Soweit sind mir die Temps auch egal bzw. im grünen Bereich. Nur fürn Sommer seh ich da keine große Reserve


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Würde gerne meine Radifläche erweitern, mit folgendem Radi:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator 35179
> 
> ...


 
Passiv nur mit dem dürfte das akzeptable Limit so bei 150 W Systemverbrauch liegen, sonst wird es warm. Ab 200 W vermutlich heiß. PCGH hatte da mal einen Test (wenn mich heute abend jemand dran erinnert, finde ich ihn vielleicht auch) und mit einem iirc 250 W System wurden deutlich über 40 °C Wassertemperatur erreicht.
Ein semi-passives System, bei dem der 540er nur unter Last hilft, sollte aber gut möglich sein. Wenn du voll-passiv willst, würde ich mindestens zwei Stück einplanen und eher nach Mora3 Core Ausschau halten.


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für alle Wakü-Verrückten: mein Review zu Enthoo Primo ist online, natürlich mit dem Schwerpunkt Wasserkühlung .

Es trägt den passenden Titel: Phanteks Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten


----------



## tfg95 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Regeln kann man sie sogar ganz gut übers MB, denn die meisten (ich kenne dein Board nicht also bitte vorher nachlesen) schaffen auf dem CPU Header 12W. Meine 220 hat nen ziemlich guten Regelbereich. Ist neben meinen 3 D5 aber leider aufgrund der störenden Geräuschakkustik nichts für mich. Bleibt daher nur das fünfte Rad am Wagen und wird nur angeschlossen, wenn ich den Kreislauf befüllen muss ^^
> 
> Leicht zu regeln sind die von dir angesprochene AS XT und ebenfalls die PWM Laing von Swiftech / EK, die kosten ein Stück mehr, haben aber ein Stück mehr Power!


Klingt nach einem guten Tipp, den ich heute ausprobiert habe. Aber die 260er lässt sich mit dem CPU-Lüfteranschluss bei mir leider nicht regeln, warum auch immer...


----------



## nyso (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mein Mora 3 schafft den i7 3770K und die 560Ti unter Last passiv, wird aber warm. Darum laufen drei kleine leise Lüfter, auf 5V. Unhörbar und angenehm kühles Wasser Selbst nach starkem OC. Der 3770K läuft aktuell mit 4,2GHz, die GTX 560 Ti hat statt 820 1000 Coretakt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Januar 2014)

Morgen werde ich meine 40 Euro WaKü aufbauen , freu mich schon  Die Pumpe hat ein Riss im Deckel , mit was soll ich das am besten kleben?

Gruß


----------



## Joselman (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

UHU plus schnellfest 2-K-Epoxidharzkleber


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

garnicht, neuen deckel.


----------



## butzler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir mal wirklich leise (bei ca. 500 RPM) 140er für die Radis empfehlen ? Die Black Silent Pro 1 + 2 hab ich durch, momentan Prolimatech Blue Vortex, auch schon Alpenföhn. Alle brummen, lauter als die Pumpe, oder machen sonstwelche Geräusche. Gesteuert wird mit dem Aquaero 5 LT. Mehr als 600 - 700 RPM müssen die Teile eigentlich auch gar nicht machen.
Vorschläge bitte. Danke .

edit - ist ja auch wichtig: 
die zwei Lüfter am Deckelradi drücken -- push horizontal
die drei an Front u. Heck-Radi ziehen  -- pull vertikal


----------



## Tommi1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prolimatechund brummen oser sonstige Geräusche?
Meine 3 (Blue Vortex 140) laufen mit 488 U/min und sind erst ab ca. 650 -700 hörbar (zumindest der Luftstrom).


----------



## butzler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das freut mich für Dich. Meine Blue Vortex sind leider deutlich hörbar, vor allem, wenn sie horizontal laufen. Monatelang eingelaufen sind die Lüfter alle, also daran kann es nicht liegen. 
Die besten und leisesten Lüfter, die ich bisher hatte und auch noch als Case-Fans nutze, sind die Silent Wings, die sind einfach mein Maßstab. So etwas müsste es doch auch radigeeignet geben.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann probier mal die hier: Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB14B
Bei denen sind Lagergergeräusche aufgrund des Einpunkt-Lagers so gut wie ausgeschlossen und auch sonst sind sie sehr laufruhig und leise. Hab zwei davon auf meinem 280er Radi und keine Probleme. Zudem lassen sie sich durch den abnehmbaren Rotor perfekt reinigen, was man im Langzeitbetrieb nicht unterschätzen sollte.


----------



## oelkanne (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzler schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal wirklich leise (bei ca. 500 RPM) 140er für die Radis empfehlen ? Die Black Silent Pro 1 + 2 hab ich durch, momentan Prolimatech Blue Vortex, auch schon Alpenföhn. Alle brummen, lauter als die Pumpe, oder machen sonstwelche Geräusche. Gesteuert wird mit dem Aquaero 5 LT. Mehr als 600 - 700 RPM müssen die Teile eigentlich auch gar nicht machen.
> Vorschläge bitte. Danke .
> 
> edit - ist ja auch wichtig:
> ...



Ich hab Corsair AF 140 auf meinem Keller Radi und bin da schon sehr zufrieden damit ... laufen bei mir nie mehr als 450 U/min


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzler schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal wirklich leise (bei ca. 500 RPM) 140er für die Radis empfehlen ? Die Black Silent Pro 1 + 2 hab ich durch, momentan Prolimatech Blue Vortex, auch schon Alpenföhn. Alle brummen, lauter als die Pumpe, oder machen sonstwelche Geräusche.


 
Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Resonanzen? Tritt das Problem bei einem einzelnen Lüfter genauso auf, oder könnte eine Schwebung mit reinspielen?
Bei mir werden die PL-2 bis unter 500 rpm runter vom Luftgeräusch dominiert. Brummen tut da nichts.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habn Problem -> Habe hier 11/8er anschlüsse & Schlauch , dann hab ich den Schlauch zurechtgeschnitten& die Überwurfmutter über den Schlauch gezogen und dann auf das Gewinde gedreht mit Schlauch. Leider kann ich bis zur hälfte mit meiner Hand schrauben , abdann verlassen mich meine Kräfte... Gibt es da ein Trick oder ist das normal das die Mutter immer 1/4 offenbleibt oO?


----------



## Murdoch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähhhhhh ja... Nach fest kommt ab. 

Muss doch nur dichten und nicht bis anschlag Rauf geschraubt sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist normal, dass die nicht ganz runter geht und ist auch kein Problem. Sind bei mir auch alle nur ~zur Hälfte runter geschraubt und es hält seit 1,5 Jahren dicht.

Eigentlich schützt die ja nur den Schlauch gegen Abrutschen. Dicht wäre es auch, wenn man den Schlauch ohne Überwurfmutter auf dei Anschraubtülle steckt.
Ganz runter schrauben geht auch gar nicht, da müsste man den Schlauch zwischen Tülle und Mutter extrem zusammen quetschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt auch von den Anschlüssen ab. Einige sind so konzipiert, dass es fast bis runter geht (wenn dann mal der Schlauch zu dünn ist...), bei anderen wird z.T. nicht mal die Hälfte des Gewindes bedeckt, geschweige denn der Abstand zwischen Gewinde und Basis überbrückt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den Schlauch durch Frust einfach mit nem Kabelbinder festgemacht , die GTX260 kann da ja jahrelang an dem Schlauch hängen ohne das der sich löst


----------



## butzler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Lüftertipps. Ich werd mal die *Corsair AF 140* testen. Die T.B. Silence hatte ich auch schon und war ziemlich enttäuscht. 
Resonanzen schließe ich eigentl. weitgehend aus. Habe jetzt mal die Silent  Wings probehalber an einen Radi gebastelt (mit Vaseline gehen sogar M4-Schrauben durch die Gumminöppel !) und sofort war Ruhe. Diese Teile sind einfach genial, wenn nur nicht dieser unmögliche, offene Rahmen wäre.

edit - das gibts doch nicht: Die AF 140 haben ja auch einen offenen Rahmen. Die taugen für die Radis dann ja wohl genauso gut wie die Silent Wings. Klasse.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf diesem Bild ist es sehr knapp. Ob der winzige nicht abgedeckte Streifen so viel ausmacht? 
BTW: Für Radis sollten sowieso die SP (*S*tatic *P*ressure - höherer Druck) besser geeignet sein als die AF (*A*ir *F*low - hoher Luftdurchsatz)

Es gibt noch so Nocuta mit breiten Lüfterblättern. Hab aber kein Plan wie gut da das Lager ist.

PS: Die Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof sind bei mir im Deckel verbaut. Zuerst haben sie n bisschen geschliffen, aber nach etwas einlaufen kann ich sie nicht mehr wahrnehmen.
Aber sowas ist immer extrem subjektiv. Ich empfinde auch meinen Arctic Cooling F12 als leise.


----------



## butzler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hast Du wohl recht, ist sicherlich äußerst subjektiv, die Wahrnehmung von Lüftergeräuschen. Habe jetzt gerade mal mit den Silent Wings ne Stunde gespielt und mein Wasser ist nicht messbar wärmer geworden als mit den Blue Vortex (bei gleicher RPM natürlich). Dann versuch ichs doch mal mit den Corsair. Danke für Deine Einschätzung.


edit - die Corsair SP gibt es nur als 120er. Ist dann wohl auch nix.


----------



## oelkanne (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzler schrieb:


> edit - das gibts doch nicht: Die AF 140 haben ja auch einen offenen Rahmen. Die taugen für die Radis dann ja wohl genauso gut wie die Silent Wings. Klasse.


 
naja für nen Slim Radi reichen die allemal....und solange die Lüfter Luft schauffeln isses wurscht...mMn...die SP Version der Corsair machen wie der Name schon sagt mächtig druck das kann cih dir Versprechen aber diese sollten auf Monsta-Radis verbaut werden denn von Silent kannste bei den SP nicht mehr reden bei dem Druck den die Dinger machen...


----------



## butzler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das leuchtet mir ein. Die beiden SR-1 sind zwar nicht slim, aber der Lamellenabstand ist recht groß, so dass langsame Lüfter gut ausreichen. 
Btw - in einer der letzten Print-PCGHs haben die Scythe Slip-Stream 140 XT (800 RPM) einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen, vor allem sehr leise.
Hat wer mit denen schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ? Scythe Slip Stream 140XT, 800rpm (SM1425XT12L)


----------



## kohelet (17. Januar 2014)

Servus, reicht bei destilliertem Wasser mit Mayhems Deep Blue Dye das Mayhems Biocide als wasserzusatz oder benötige ich noch zusätzliche Schutzmittel?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2014)

reiner kupferkreislauf?

das taete es notfalls sogar dest wasser pur


----------



## Kurry (18. Januar 2014)

kohelet schrieb:


> Servus, reicht bei destilliertem Wasser mit Mayhems Deep Blue Dye das Mayhems Biocide als wasserzusatz oder benötige ich noch zusätzliche Schutzmittel?



Lass das Biozid weg und mach es wie ich: Kauf dir 1L Innovatek Protect Konzentrat, kipp es in einen Kanister mit 3L dest. Wasser und du hast die nächsten Monate/Jahre genug Flüssigkeit. Füll von den 4L einen Liter zurück in die IP Flasche und dosier die Farbe. Besser geht nicht


----------



## kohelet (18. Januar 2014)

Und wo ist der Vorteil gegenüber dem Biocide von mayhems? Das inno protect ist schließlich mehr als doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Kurry (18. Januar 2014)

Schutz vor alle dem wovor das Biozid schützt, dazu ist es noch ein Korrosionsschutz (man hat selten nur Kupfer im Kreislauf und selbst dann ist Korrosionsschutz nicht verkehrt) und ein Schmiermittel für die Pumpe.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Biozid brauchst du sowieso nicht. Wenn du schon was mit Schutzwirkung rein kippen willst, dann Korrosionsschutz. Was den Korrosionsschutz anbelangt ist inno protect sehr bewährt. Das mayhems Zeug hat afaik keine Korrosionschutzwirkung und ist damit nichts anderes als ein Farbträger. 

Edit: Im Übrigen basieren alle brauchbaren Korrosionschutz-Zusätze (auch inno protect) auf Glykol als Lösungsmittel für die Korrosionsinhibitoren. Glykol wirkt nebenbei auch als Biozid, auch wenn das hier nicht der eigentlich Zweck ist, und hat eine höhere Viskosität als Wasser -> daher die von Kurry erwähnte Schmierwirkung für die Pumpenlager.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Kurry*, bin gespannt wann du von den Leuten gesteinigt wirst, die nur destiliertes Wasser oder maximal G48 als Zusatz verwenden 
Immerhin muss es ja billig sein und das Innoprotect ist doch teuer!


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn man Kupfer, Messing und Nickel hat braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Korrosionsschutz.

Ich hab die oben genannten Materialien seit 1,5 Jahren ohne jeglichen Schutz in Betrieb. Langsam fängt das Nickel in den Anschlüssen zwar zu korrodieren an, aber damit kann ich leben. 
Es ist mehr ein optischer Schaden. Und wer guckt sich schon die Innenseite der Anschlüsse an?
(Also es gibt keine Partikel im Kreislauf, hat mir mein Filter mitgeteilt. Es sieht eher aus, als wäre etwas Staub auf der Oberfläche.)

Wenn du etwas rein machen willst, dann Korrosionsschutz. 
Am günstigsten ist es welchen für Autokühler zu nehmen. z.B. Glysantin von BASF. Du kannst aber auch fertiges Gemisch oder Konzentrat mit Farbe usw. kaufen. Bleibt dir überlassen.
Anti-Algen Zeug brauchst du eigentlich nicht. Da wächst (bei mir) auch ohne jeglichen Schutz nix.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno protect oder ac double protect (clear) ist immer dann angesagt, wenn man keine Farbe drin haben will, oder einen andere Farbe damit nicht beeinflussen will. G48 ist halt türkisblau - das passt nicht immer. Ansonsten ist es aber selbstverständlich vergleichbar mit inno protect und double protect. 

In einem Cu-CuZn-SnAgCu-Ni Kreislauf spricht gegen destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusätze auf Dauer nur, das sich die Nickelschichten auf lange Frist auflösen und die Kupferoberflächen anlaufen. Das tut der Funktion zwar keinen Abbruch ist aber hinsichtlich Wiederverkaufswert und Optik nicht immer gewünscht. Mit einem funktionierenden Korrosionsschutz (egal ob G48, inno ptoetct, etc.) passiert das in üblichen Laufzeiten einer Wakü so gut wie nicht. Allerdings sollte man jedes jahr mal was nachkippen, denn die Inhibitoren halten nicht ewig vor.

Edit: too late...


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ablagerungen hast du mit der Zeit.
Ich musste wegen eines Umbaus die Wasserkuehlung auseinandernehmen.
Das habe ich genutzt um alle Teile auch zu saeubern.
Mein Kryos hatte auf der Grundplatte, wo die Struktur ist, genau in der Groesse des Eintrittlochs eine gruenliche Ablagerung und die Finnen waren auch teilweise zu.
Ich habe einen Filter im System, dieser war sauber.
Von den Komponenten: Kryos HF, Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser, Swiftechpumpe (Laing) mit Aquacomputerdeckel, Alphacool AGB, Mora3, EK Waterblocks Nickel GPU Kuehler. Kuehlmedium: Innoprotect mit destiliertem Wasser. Keine Farbzusaetze oder sonst was. Schlauch von Primochill.

Glaube nicht das das der mega Materialmix ist.
Trotzdem Ablagerungen, die ja irgendwoher kommen muessen.

/edit: *VJoe2max*, das mit dem Nachkippen war mir nicht bewusst. Sollte man rein Innoprotect/G48 nachkippen oder Mischung?

Bei mir war die Kuehlung ohne groessere Wartung ca 2 Jahre im Betrieb.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst unverdünnt nachkippen und damit die Diffusionsverluste ausgleichen. Bis die Brühe auf die Weise zu dickflüssig wird, wäre die Kiste sowieso gnadenlos veraltet, so dass du sie inzwischen demontiert hättest. 

Rückstände die sich in feinen Mikrostrukturen eines Kühlers sammeln, können u. U. auch Produktionsrückstände aus dem Radiator sein, wenn der nicht optimal gereinigt wurde vor dem Einbau. Wenn der CPU-Kühler die bessere Filterstruktur darstellt als der Filter (was beim Kryos oft der Fall ist), kann es schon passieren, dass der Filter sauber ist und dafür was im Kühler hängen bleibt. Dazu kommt noch - und das ist der Nachteil glykolbasierter Korrosionschutzmittel - dass es insbesondere bei Schläuchen mit hohem Weichmacheranteil leichter zu Auswaschungen kommen kann. Dafür hat man halt keine Korrosion (von Spaltkorrosion mal abgesehen, denn dagegen helfen auch Korrosionsschutzzusätze nicht wirklich).

Letztlich ist das aber ein Themenkomplex, der ein wenig an Alchemie erinnert. Eine 100%-Lösung gibt es nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke 
So fein wie das Zeugs war, was ich da rausgewaschen habe, stammt das eher von den Schlaeuchen.


----------



## Kurry (18. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kurry, bin gespannt wann du von den Leuten gesteinigt wirst, die nur destiliertes Wasser oder maximal G48 als Zusatz verwenden
> Immerhin muss es ja billig sein und das Innoprotect ist doch teuer!



Ja kann schon sein. Aber bei dem was man heutzutage "unnötig" für die Wakü ausgibt, wie man es für jedes andere Hobby auch macht, bin ich der Meinung, dass die paar Euro fürs Wasser jetzt nichtmehr den Braten fett macht. Vorallem wenn ich teilweise lese, wenn Leute die GXX verwenden, Ausfall im AGB haben..


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe es genausowenig.
Pumpenhersteller wie Laing empfehlen sogar Zusaetze fuer Schmierung.

Wird n Haufen Geld ausgegeben, aber dann doch versucht zu sparen.

Ist bei Gehaeusen und Netzteilen im Vergleich zur restlichen Hardware nicht anders.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, unnötiges geld ausgeben ist wakü an sich ja eigendlich bereits  kommt aber auch immer auf die ansprüche drauf an.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Ist noch jemandem der Code von AT in die Hand gefallen? 10% Rabatt bis zum 31.01. Wer den Code braucht kann mir ne Pn schicken, meine Wakü ist vollständig


----------



## kohelet (18. Januar 2014)

Gut, dann wird's wohl das inno protect statt dem Biocide von mayhems.
Wieviel L passen denn insgesamt so in einen normal großen Kreislauf mit CPU, GPU und nem externen 1080er Radiator?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

1L hab ich hier, reicht wenn man nichts verschüttet, ich würde an deiner Stelle aber 2L kaufen.


----------



## Kurry (18. Januar 2014)

kohelet schrieb:


> Gut, dann wird's wohl das inno protect statt dem Biocide von mayhems.
> Wieviel L passen denn insgesamt so in einen normal großen Kreislauf mit CPU, GPU und nem externen 1080er Radiator?



Ich hab dir geschrieben wie du 4L herstellst... das reicht locker.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2L sollten reichen. ich hatte etwas über einen liter in meinem sys, zwei 360er, ein 250er agb aber nur cpu gekühlt


----------



## kohelet (18. Januar 2014)

Danke. War ne reine interessensfrage, hab nicht vor am Ende dann mit zu wenig dazustehen


----------



## Vagas (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis einer wie man die Lüfter an dem MoRa Core montiert? Gibt es da extra Halterungen wie beim Upgrade Kit LT->Pro? Die Lüfterschrauben, werden doch bestimmt nicht in die Lamellen geschraubt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der mora core ist meines wissens für passiven betrieb gedacht. daher auch keine lüfterbefestigungen.


----------



## oelkanne (18. Januar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> 2L sollten reichen. ich hatte etwas über einen liter in meinem sys, zwei 360er, ein 250er agb aber nur cpu gekühlt




Genügend Wässerchen on Haus zu haben schadet nie


----------



## Murdoch (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei meinem System ging in etwas 1,2 Liter rein. Sli und 1080 Radi. 

In die Lamellen würde ich mal keine schrauben drehen.  das wird evtl ne nasse Angelegenheit.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zitat produktbeschreibung vom mora core:


> Der MO-RA3 Core wird ohne Gehäuse geliefert, Dieser Radiator eignet sich  besonders für den Selbstbauer und kann sowohl aktiv, als auch passiv  betrieben werden. Zur Befestigung am Gehäuse oder selbst gefertigter  Lüfterblenden besitzt der MO-RA3 Core beidseitig je 4x M4 Gewinde.


----------



## Vagas (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kann man doch Lüfter montieren. Frage ist welche Halterungen sie genau meinen? Die Vom Upgrade Kit? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht ja ganz verdächtig aus! Die rot umkreisten Bohrungen <.< Und die grünen wahrscheinlich für eine Abdeckung oder so?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die vom upgradkit wären dann die beiden inneren. fehlen die für aussen, da der ja keinen rahmen drum rum hat. die grünen sind für diese abdeckung.
also, wenn der nicht schon gekauf tist, lieber gleich den normalen mora kaufen


----------



## Vagas (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

KK alles klar, würde gehen, aber preislich macht es sich eh dann nicht viel, dann lieber zum LT greifen. Alternativ kann man dichtband kaufen und die. Lüfter draufkleben
Das 
	
	



```
selbst gefertigter Lüfterblenden
```
 macht, den Eindruck, dass das upgrade kit wahrscheinlich gar nicht passt, sonst würden sie doch selber für sich Werbung machen!?!?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für ein Upgrade Kit meint ihr denn? 

EDIT: schon gesehen. ^^

EDIT 2: Das Upgrade Kit solte auch auf den Mora Core passen....


----------



## oelkanne (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So jungs...Kurz und Bümdig...

3 poweradjust...nur per USB in der Suite zu sehen und nix mit regeln der Laings...weis da jemand was ich falsch gemacht hab??


----------



## butzler (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 kurze Fragen:
- gibt es einen AMD-Partner, der den Kühlerwechsel toleriert, ohne dass die Garantie weg ist (so wie der Klassiker EVGA bei Nvidia) ?
- gibt es noch irgendwo Kühler für die R9 290 (X) ? Scheint alles restlos ausverkauft...


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tolerieren tun es alle, solange sie nix von sehen/merken. 
evga hat es ja explizit in ihren garantiebedingungen aufgeführt, soweit ich weiss. das hat meines wissens jedoch kein amd-partner

falls du karte un kühler noch nicht hast, wäre die powercolor 290x LCS eine option. die wird direkt mit verbautem kühlblock verkauft


----------



## butzler (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puuh, schöne Karte, stolzer Preis. Hätte ich schon gerne. Wollte aber eigentl. zu AMD greifen, weil ich nicht so viel ausgeben möchte. Die R9 290 für 340.- ist ja schon attraktiv.


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Januar 2014)

MSI toleriert es doch oder? War doch mal ein Gespräch bei einem Themenabend... Bzw. Sie tolerieren es wenn durch den Kühlerwechsel kein Schaden verursacht wurde. Man muss nur den Originalkühler wieder draufbauen wenn die Karte in die RMA geht.

Bei Caseking sollte es auch noch Kühlblöcke für die 290(X) geben wenn ich mich nicht täusche... Hab vorgestern das letzte Mal geschaut...


BTW: Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit den Mayhems Pastel Kühlflüssigkeiten? Würde das gern in meiner zukünftigen  Wakü verwenden, hab aber Bedenken ob das nicht mit der Zeit ausflockt und die Kühler verstopft...


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

msi bietet keinerlei endkundengarantie, daher ist denen das auch egal. da geht das alles über den händler. aber das wurde hier auch schon des öfteren breitgetreten


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Januar 2014)

Ah, dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden^^ wieder was gelernt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was vermutlich die Absicht von MSI war - die haben nämlich in der Tat gesagt, dass die "Garantie erhalten" bleibt.
Nur dass es sich um eine reine Händlergarantie handelt, dass erfährt man erst auf der Webseite...


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Januar 2014)

Okay dann hab ich das doch richtig gelesen... Ich war ganz ernsthaft am überlegen mir ne 290X von MSI zu holen, wegen der "Garantie"... Jetzt allerdings muss ich sagen hole ich mir ganz bestimmt keine MSI-Karte mehr... Das ist ja schon fast mutwillige Täuschung  

Blöd das es keinen AMD-Boardpartner gibt der Kühlerwechsel toleriert... Ich will keine überteuerte Nvidia kaufen :> und der King-Mod-Service von Caseking bietet die 290X nicht mit dem Kühler an den ich haben möchte... Individuelle Konfiguration ist bei denen ja leider auch ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » King Mod - Wasserkühlung » Club 3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB + Backplate
Alle EK Varianten


Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » King Mod - Wasserkühlung » MSI RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with aqua computer
Alle AC Varianten

Was suchst du denn? hast du mal bei Caseking nachgefragt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Blöd das es keinen AMD-Boardpartner gibt der Kühlerwechsel toleriert... Ich will keine überteuerte Nvidia kaufen :> und der King-Mod-Service von Caseking bietet die 290X nicht mit dem Kühler an den ich haben möchte... Individuelle Konfiguration ist bei denen ja leider auch ausgeschlossen...


 
Du kannst auch mal bei den Kühlerherstellern anfragen. Quasi alle bieten, gegen vertretbaren Aufpreis, einen Montageservice.
Wie es dann mit der Garantie aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Januar 2014)

Mir gehts nicht um die Montage, die bekomm ich hin... Mir gehts eigentlich nur um die Garantie... 

Wie meinst du Kühler Hersteller? Einfach mal ne E-Mail an EK schreiben? o_O 

Bei Caseking hab ich wie gesagt schon angefragt, weil es die 290X bei denen nur mit den hässlichen Acetal-Kupfer-Blocks gibt... Ich hätte aber gerne den Plexi-Nickel, leider nicht möglich laut Kundenberater...


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Alle EK Kühler die es gibt!!! kannst du da bei Caseking auch wählen!

Guck bitte nochmal richtig! 

Plexi Nickel gibt es 2 Varianten einmal halb/halb Nickel/Plexi und einmal Plexi/CSQ


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Alle EK Kühler die es gibt!!! kannst du da bei Caseking auch wählen!
> 
> Guck bitte nochmal richtig!
> 
> Plexi Nickel gibt es 2 Varianten einmal halb/halb Nickel/Plexi und einmal Plexi/CSQ




Aber nicht fertig verbaut auf einer 290X mit Garantie vom KingMod-Service^^ 

DAS ist mein Problem

Wenns doch so wäre poste mir doch bitte einen Link, grade nochmal geschaut... Ich suche eine 290X mit dem 

EK-FC R9 290(X) - Nickel CSQ 
(Acryldeckel und Nickelbeschichtung)

Kann leider keinen Link Posten weil ich grade nur mein Handy hier hab...


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch du guckst einfach nicht richtig oder es liegt an diesem handyscheiss. (sorry ich hasse internet auf dem Handy das ist wie internet mit internetexplorer!)

Mit Backplate:
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » King Mod - Wasserkühlung » Club 3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB + Backplate

Ohne Backplate:
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » King Mod - Wasserkühlung » Club 3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB

-Link anklicken
-unter dem Bild steht 





> Bitte wählen Sie Ihren Kühler


 da klickst du wieder drauf
-In der Übersicht den Nickel CSQ wählen.


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Doch du guckst einfach nicht richtig oder es liegt an diesem handyscheiss. (sorry ich hasse internet auf dem Handy das ist wie internet mit internetexplorer!)
> 
> Mit Backplate:
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » King Mod - Wasserkühlung » Club 3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB + Backplate
> ...



O_O cool danke für deine Mühe... Das wird aufm Handy nicht angezeigt... 

Ist mir aber am PC auch noch nie aufgefallen xD 

Sorry!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Wie meinst du Kühler Hersteller? Einfach mal ne E-Mail an EK schreiben? o_O


 
Jup, das meinte ich. EK wäre vermutlich ein zweischneidiges Schwert geworden, weil man nach Slowenien und zurück allein 25-30 € Porto zahlen würde (es sei denn, die bieten einem auch noch an, die Karte direkt vor Ort zu besorgen und "fertig" zu verkaufen). Aber z.B. Watercool und Aquacomputer bieten (boten?) definitiv einen Umbauservice an und übernehmen dann auch iirc die Verantwortung für alle Folgen. Nur wer dann Ansprechpartner bei späteren Defekten ist, müsste man noch einmal nachfragen - aber oft sind die Wakü-Hersteller gegenüber ihren direkten Kunden recht kulant und/oder haben ihrerseits Vereinbarungen mit Händlern, die eine Abwicklung erlauben.
(wissen tue ich es nur von Watercools Kühler-umsonst-und-10%-Rabatt-Aktionen, wenn sie jemanden suchen, der für einen neuen Kühler die Karte stiftet. Da tritt Watercool dann als Hersteller auf und gibt somit selbst Garantie. Aber das ist natürlich nicht ganz das Gleiche, wie ein Umbauservice.)


----------



## Azzteredon (20. Januar 2014)

Achso  hat sich zum Glück dank Joselmann sowieso erledigt  

Werd vermutlich bei Caseking bestellen  aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Oozy (20. Januar 2014)

Weiss jemand, wie das mit "acrylic tubing" genau geht und welche Anschlüsse man dafür braucht? Wäre dankbar, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## oelkanne (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Röhren gibts nur bedingt momentan für sowas...zb bei EK ... die haben auch gelich passende Anschlüsse. Bitspower´s Mutilink Adapter ist das selbe Prinzip...Ich warte noch darauf das Monsoon ihr Portfolio hier in DE bereitstellt den deren system gefällt mir. Die haben dann auch die passenden Anschlüsse und Röhren in 16/10 größe , ansonsten musste glaub mit 13´er Röhren vorlieb nehmen.

BTW: Performance-PCs' Channel - YouTube

guggst du hier da siehste was de machen musst


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

anschlüsse gibt es dafür von EK, von Bitspower und von Primochill. 
das monsoon welche hat, ist mir neu. 

ek hat verschiedene größen, bitspower hat nur für rohre mit 12mm aussendurchmesser und primochill lässt die rohre passend zu ihren anschlüssen herstellen, passt als meines wissens nicht mit anderen


----------



## Kurry (20. Januar 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> So jungs...Kurz und Bümdig...
> 
> 3 poweradjust...nur per USB in der Suite zu sehen und nix mit regeln der Laings...weis da jemand was ich falsch gemacht hab??



Die Info ist sehr dürftig. Die PAs werden richtig erkannt? Dann musst du doch nur an dem Regler bei Lüfter rumspielen. Die Laings sind aber schon mit allen 3pins verbunden?


----------



## 991jo (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen, wie hoch ein 880ml Aqualis-AGB mit D5 Pumpe ist und ob man da ein Bitspower Modkit draufmachen kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meines wissens passt das D5 modkit nur an den entsprechenden deckel von bitspower.


----------



## Kurry (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt auch in die orginale D5, solange dieses große Gewinde hinter der Pumpe ist, passt das Modkit. Im Fall des Aqualis sieht es eher schlecht aus, oder man bastelt sich da selbst was^^


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Die PAs werden richtig erkannt? Dann musst du doch nur an dem Regler bei Lüfter rumspielen. Die Laings sind aber schon mit allen 3pins verbunden?



Jawohl aber ich glaube es liegt daran dass ich das Kabel was bei den PA´s dabei war nicht installiert hab...


----------



## Kurry (21. Januar 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> Jawohl aber ich glaube es liegt daran dass ich das Kabel was bei den PA´s dabei war nicht installiert hab...



Der Adapter für die Laings? Ohne das geht das auch nicht, wenn die Laings keinen 3pin Anschluss haben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurry meint warscheinlich eines von diesen hier: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Pumpenadapter Alphacool Pumpenadapter 52171
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel für Laing DDC-Pumpen Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel für Laing DDC-Pumpen 52124

ohne eines dieser adapter kann es nicht gehen, da die laing über den 3pin ja nur das tachosignal ausgibt. die regelung erfolgt aber über die spannung, wenn diese jedoch vom netzteil kommt, kann da nix geregelt werden. pwm-laing wäre was anderes, würde aber dann auch kein PA erfordern


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

Was heist 3 Pins?  Molex mit Power sind 2 und einmal Drehzahl also 3 Kabel. Bei mir sind die nur mim Molex am PSU abgeschlossen und laufen auf 12V. Einer hab ich jezt das beigelegte Kabel verpasst und siehe da....man kann se schön Steuern. Zwar ned so wie ich das wollt aber es geht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, eben der 3pin stecker, der aber nur einmal belegt ist, eben mit dem tachosignal. 

eine DDC ist sowieso nur schlecht regelbar. bei meiner stand auf der verpackung, 8V start- sowieso mindestspannung. maximal 13,irgendwas V


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

Also die eine zumindest fühlt sich bei knapp 9V wohl die anderen noch auf 12V. Da ich aber eh plane 2 XSPC Dual Deckel einzubauen. So aus Spaß...muss ich eh nochmal ran und dann kann ich die Kabel gleich mitbestellen.


----------



## Kurry (21. Januar 2014)

Ohne die Adapter kann es auch gar nicht klappen. Das Tachosignal kann nur Drehzahl auslesen. Der Molex muss an das PA dran, per Adapter. Dann per Sollwertregler geht eigentlich ganz gut.

Das XSPC Dualtop soll wohl laut sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte meine ddc auf 8,7V fest eingestellt, einfach 12V und 3,3V überbrückt. geht bei einem modularen netzteil ganz gut  sonst kann man sich den adapter aus einer sata-power verlängerung auch basteln.


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Das XSPC Dualtop soll wohl laut sein.


Ne eigentlich ned...war beim psycho daheim und der hat nen richtigen Silent Fimmel...ich würde die mir einbauen....nehr als lauter wie Laings auf 12V wirds wohl kaum werden


----------



## alm0st (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hatte meine ddc auf 8,7V fest eingestellt, einfach 12V und 3,3V überbrückt. geht bei einem modularen netzteil ganz gut  sonst kann man sich den adapter aus einer sata-power verlängerung auch basteln.


 
Hats da nicht mal jemand das Netzteil deswegen zerlegt? Aus dem Grund hab ich das ehrlich gesagt bisher sein lassen


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange du nur die Pumpe da anschließt sehe ich kein Problem.

Wenn man aber den ganzen Strang umpolt und dann (ausversehen) noch was anderes an den anschließt, wirds ungemütlich. (Man muss ja Masse und 3,3V vertauschen, wenn anstatt GND da plötzlich +3,3V sind,...)
Deshalb würde ich das nur mit einem Adapter/Verlängerungsstück machen. Am besten einen Lüfter Anschluss an löten, damit auch ja keiner was anderes dran steckt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man sollte auf jedenfall vermeiden, dass hinter dem adapter noch was anderes kommt, ausser das, was man mit der so erlangten spannung betreiben möchte. ich hab bei meinem netzteil den molex-strang einfach gekürzt, da ist auf der einen seite der anschluss für das netzteil, auf der anderen seite nur der eine molex 4pin. und da die pumpe ja auch nur einen einzelnen stecker bzw buchse hat, man somit nichts hinterhängen kann, ist es auch kein problem  
wenn das überbrücken irgendwie nicht gut sein sollte für das netzteil, müsste doch auch eigendlich eine der vielen schutzschaltungen anspringen 
im zweifelsfall nimmt man eine kurze 4pin molex verlängerung und lötet bei der 12V leitung einen widerstand zwischen, der die spannung so reduziert. auch in diesem fall sollte man nichts weiter anklemmen, als (bei unserem beispiel) die pumpe.


----------



## alm0st (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm... hier ist der Thread ausm Lux, Post 1:

Laing über S-Ata an 8,7 Volt


----------



## Kurry (21. Januar 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> Ne eigentlich ned...war beim psycho daheim und der hat nen richtigen Silent Fimmel...ich würde die mir einbauen....nehr als lauter wie Laings auf 12V wirds wohl kaum werden



Ja jeder empfindet anders, aber perfekt, wenn du die gehört hast und es passt ist ja alles gut. Ich hab halt nur mitbekommen, dass er die zu laut findet.


----------



## oelkanne (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jaa...aber hey...ich will ned über ihn herziehen aber...Leise ist ihm ned Leise genug 

Von Laut kann bei dem Deckel keine Rede sein


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

Mal ne frage....

Warum werden hier überwiegend so dicke Schläuche (16/10) verwendet?

Aus optischen Grund?

Gut durchfluss ist größer, aber der ist eh ab 60 L/h unwichtig.

Ich hab 11/8 und bin total zu frieden.
Knickt nicht so schlimm, durchfluss reicht und sieht in meinen Augen besser aus.

Oder hat das noch andere Vorteile?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 hat das bester verhältnis von durchmesser zu wandstärke. ist somit stabiler als die anderen größen.


----------



## Kurry (21. Januar 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> jaa...aber hey...ich will ned über ihn herziehen aber...Leise ist ihm ned Leise genug
> 
> Von Laut kann bei dem Deckel keine Rede sein



Naja, kenne ich aber auch von mir


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> 16/10 hat das bester verhältnis von durchmesser zu wandstärke. ist somit stabiler als die anderen größen.



Ok, sonst nichts? 

Dann bleib ich bei 11/8.

Danke


----------



## Offset (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist halt so das ein 11/8 Schlauch in einem Bigtower etwas verloren aussehen kann. Bei großen gehäusen würde ich rein wegen der Optik auf 16/10 setzten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das seh' ich genauso - und das wird auch bei mir der Grund für den 16/10er sein.


----------



## rossi1002 (21. Januar 2014)

Abend,
arbeite gerade an meinem Eigenbau-Gehäuse und wollte hier mal eine Frage betreffend der Belüfterung eines Mora 3 core äußern.

Und zwar habe ich vor den Radiator horizontal etwa 5cm über dem Boden zu montieren und in Rückwand 3x120 Lüfter in den Raum über dem Radiator die Luft zu pusten.
Die Luft soll dann durch den Radiator und am Boden durch Aussparungen an den beiden Seitenteilen, der Vorderseite und der Rückseite entweichen.
Die Fläche dieser Luftausläss entsprich der von 3 x120e Lüftern (4 mal 3cm x 35cm).

Frage ist ob genug Luft durch den Mora kommt um meine Hardware schön kügl zu halten.

Zur Hardware:
I5 4670k @(hoffentlich 4,5 GHz+) 150w
R9 290 @(hoffentlich 1,2 GHz+) 350w

Isgesamt ca. 500 Watt im Worst Case.

Grüße rossi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

N'Abend

Ich habe eine Laing DDC, jetzt frage ich mich, wie bekomme ich die leiser? Ans Mainboard anschließen und regeln? Dämmen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zum einen entkoppelt montieren, zum anderen mit einem anderen deckel versehen. ein schwerer deckel bringt wohl mehr laufruhe rein. mehr gewicht lässt sich weniger leicht in schwingung versetzen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, danke! Welcher Deckel wäre da empfehlenswert?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

puh, da bin ich überfragt, ich hatte bisher nur die von alphacool. bei dem acetal-deckel hab ich die pumpe durch die entkopplung auch auf 12V kaum gehört. bei dem plexideckel habe ich etwas mehr gehört.


----------



## oelkanne (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So nen Phobya-Deckel is massiv und wiegt alleine bestimmt schon fast nen Kilo...Wenn ich alle regeln kann höre ich meine auch  nicht mehr...


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, die phobya-deckel dürften die schwersten sein, die sind aus messing. die "light" deckel von phobya dagegen würde ich garnichtmal mit halben auge ansehen, da ist der originaldeckel genausogut


----------



## Tommi1 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dämen: Phobya black- oder silver nickel, Shoggy
Steuerung/Regelung: über eine geeignete Lüftersteuerung mit über 15 Watt / Kanal.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

Ok, welche Lüftersteuerung kann denn sowas? Denke die vom Mainboard kann das nicht


----------



## Joselman (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero 5 aufwärst z.B.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ok, welche Lüftersteuerung kann denn sowas? Denke die vom Mainboard kann das nicht


 Kommt aufs Board an. 
Meins bringt 1A am CPU Lüfter. Also 12W. 
Irgendein "großes" AM3+ Board von Gigabyte schafft da 2A, also schon 24W.

Ich würd trotzdem ne Steuerung kaufen. Am besten gleich ne richtige, mit der du dann auch die Lüfter abhängig von der Wassertemperatur steuern kannst.
Ein Aquaero ist super, allerdings auch teuer.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ok, welche Lüftersteuerung kann denn sowas? Denke die vom Mainboard kann das nicht


 Aquaero 4/5/6 mit Kühler, poweradjust 2, poweramp, heatmaster


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eine normale ddc zieht bei 12V ihre 10W. der anlaufstrom ist warscheinlich etwas höher, daher würde ich die nie über das mainboard laufen lassen. 
ich hatte meine ddc mal testweise an einer steuerung, da hat die pumpe ganz schön lärm gemacht, sobald ich die runtergeregelt habe. daher hab ich die über einen selbstgemachten adapter zuletzt auf 8,7V laufen gehabt.



aquero 6 benötigt dafür keinen kühler


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

Hm, ein Aquero ist zwar gut, aber über 100€ um ein paar Lüfter zu regeln  ich schau mir mal die Alternativen an.


----------



## Joselman (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das 4er schafft aber nur 10W bei 0,8A

EDIT: 5er LT mit Wakü kostet ca. 75,-€


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Das 4er schafft aber nur 10W bei 0,8A


 Mit Kühler habe ich geschrieben. 



> Hm, ein Aquero ist zwar gut, aber über 100&euro


ein neues 5er kostet ca 60€ und dann haste halt die beste Steuerung im Wakübereich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meist stellt man eh einmal ein und lässt dann laufen. laut datenblatt auf bzw in der verpackung der laing benötigt diese mindestens 8V. hat daher eh keinen großen regelbereich. einfach aus einer sata verlängerung einen 8,7V adapter basteln 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mit Kühler habe ich geschrieben.
> 
> ein neues 5er kostet ca 60€ und dann haste halt die beste Steuerung im Wakübereich.


 
da kommt dann aber noch 10€ bzw 20€ für den luft-, bzw wasserkühler drauf.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

Hm, das geht ja noch, lohnt die Wakü am Aquero?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die wakü ist halt die beste Kühlung für das AE. damit hat am meisten power und sicherheit. Nutze ich selbst.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde es auch ohne Wasserkühler gehen? Habe das Arc Midi R2 und oben kommt ein 280er mit 45mm rein, da weiss ich nicht, ob die Schläuche passen... edit: passt, werde den Aquaero gleich mitbestellen


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

denkt an den Rabattcode für Aquatuning


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, werde aber bei MF bestellen, habe noch einiges an HW zu bestellen und bei MF ist der Watercool Heatkiller für meine MSI R9 290 da


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2014)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum kauft man sich eine Laing, wenn man noch nen teuren Deckel und ein Shoggy zukaufen muss? Warum nicht eine auf den Eheims basierende?

Meine aquastream XT Ultra sollte nicht schlechter sein als ne Laing, dafür im Gesamtpaket aber billiger. Und sie läuft sicher über Molex und wird für Lau unter Windows gesteuert. Gleich mir Tempsensor.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eine ddc wird meist wegen der geringen größe gekauft, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Der Toifel hat's erfasst  BTW habe jetzt den Aquaero 5 LT mit Wakü für zusammen 83€ bestellt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> eine ddc wird meist wegen der geringen größe gekauft, würde ich mal sagen.


 
Und dann in Gehäuse verbaut, in denen auch eine 1262er Eheim Platz gefunden hätte...

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass die meisten Käufer erst einmal richtig verinnerlichen müssen, dass mit einer Waküpumpe ein Bauteil in den Rechner einzieht, bei dem es tatsächlich so etwas wie "zu viel" Leistung gibt. Zuerst wird aber oft "viel mehr als genug" gekauft


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Kannst ja gerne mal in mein Tagebuch schauen und sagen wo du in dem Case eine Pumpe hinstellen würdest  da das Projekt aber nicht mehr Wassergekühlt wird, habe ich halt die Pumpe hier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist dein Case "die meisten"? 
Davon abgesehen wäre in dem Coolermaster-Tower bequem Platz gewesen notfalls vorm CPU-Bereich aufgehängt und selbst im Prodigy sehe ich die Möglichkeit, wenn der 3er HDD-Käfig rausfliegt und keine (lange) Grafikkarte genutzt wird. (Sinnvoller ist Lukü bei ITX aber fast immer, wenn man keine großen externen Radis nutzen will)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Nein, natürlich nicht, da du aber jetzt damit ankommst, dass die Pumpe nicht so gut wie die Eheim ist, wo ich frage wie ich sie leise bekomme, muss ich mich doch angesprochen fühleh oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nicht dir direkt geantwortet  (weil es da nicht mehr wirklich was zu zu sagen gab - Spannungssenkung nötig, Mainboards meist zu schwach, fertig)
Aber bei der allgemeinen Aussage, dass sie meist wegen der Größe gekauft werden, wollte ich dann dochmal darauf hinweisen, dass wir hier gefühlt 50% Laing-Nutzer haben, aber auch gefühlte 80% Big-Tower-Anteil...


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dann in Gehäuse verbaut, in denen auch eine 1262er Eheim Platz gefunden hätte...
> 
> Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass die meisten Käufer erst einmal richtig verinnerlichen müssen, dass mit einer Waküpumpe ein Bauteil in den Rechner einzieht, bei dem es tatsächlich so etwas wie "zu viel" Leistung gibt. Zuerst wird aber oft "viel mehr als genug" gekauft


 
Eine normale DDC-1T mit einem guten Deckel ist gut entkoppelt selbst mit 12V betrieben eine recht leise Pumpe. Zumindest leiser als viele Pumpen aus dem Hause Jingway oder andere Billigpumpen und auch nicht lauter als eine AS-XT ist auf voller Drehzahl - allenfalls vom Klangsprekturm ist sie etwas anders (ob angenehmer oder nicht ist Geschmackssache). Die Wakü-freundliche Kennlinie der DDC tut ihr Übrigens für den Beliebtheitsgrad. Mit etwas niedrigerer Spannung versorgt, stellt die DDC-1T imho sogar eine der besten Wakü-Pumpen dar, die man zur Zeit bekommen kann. Eine AS-XT ist schließlich auch nur etwas gedrosselt wirklich eine Flüster-Pumpe. Dass in vielen Fällen auch eine Eheim 1046 ohne third party Elektronik völlig ausreicht, um einen Wakü-Kreislauf zu betrieben steht außer Frage, aber schon das 230V-Kabel stört halt viele und wirklich merklich leiser als eien gedrosselte DDC-1T oder oder eine gedrosselte AS-XT ist sie auch nicht. Das Platzargument dürfte aber in der Tat selten der ausschlaggebende Grund für eine DDC sein - kann aber vorkommen. 

Wo ich deiner Argumentation jedoch absolut folgen kann, ist immer dann, wenn einen DDC-1T*+* ins Spiel kommt. Das hat imho wirklich keinen Sinn. Die ist wirklich nur stark gedrosselt erträglich, da helfen auch die besten Deckel und Entkopplungen nichts und von daher täte es hier eben auch gleich eine DDC-1T. Dass man sich von maximiertem Durchfluss nichts kaufen kann und nur unnötigen Lärm verursacht, wenn man es da übertreibt, scheint leider wirklich noch nicht zu jedem durchgedrungen zu sein....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass die DDC-1T eine schlechte Pumpe wäre.
Aber wie du schon sagst: Für die meisten Kreisläufe ist sie nur mit einem extra Deckel und einer extra Steuerung angemessen. Und z.T. sogar eine recht hochwertige Steuerung, weil man unter die sicheren ~8 V Anlaufspannung runter muss und somit einen Startboost braucht. Wenn man nicht ohnehin ein Aquaero für die Lüfter hat/braucht, werden da schnell mal 100-120 € nur für Pumpe und Steuerung ausgegeben und das Endergebnis verhält sich nicht anders, als eine regelbare 12 V Eheim für 70 €. (wobei die auch schon mal billiger waren)
Für mich fällt die DDC-1T deswegen in die gleiche Kategorie, wie Netzteile >600 W: Technisch gibts nichts zu meckern, für einige Zwecke sehr nützlich, aber bei 90% der Benutzer fragt man sich, warum die sowas brauchen.

(@Quark: Nein, dass soll jetzt nicht schon wieder gegen dich gehen, SLI könnte zu den 10% gehören  )


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2014)

Also meine XT regelt sich temperaturbedingt selber, ist immer im mittleren Bereich. Da ist sie unhörbar. Ausserdem war sie bis vor kurzem in einem HTPC verbaut, wo nun wirklich kein Platz war. Hat trotzdem gepasst. Nun hängt sie mit AQ Befestigungskit am Mora3, dazu nen aquainlet als AGB und fertig. Keine Platzprobleme, Agb direkt vor der Pumpe, so einfach habe ich noch nie befüllt. Und obwohl sie grademal 30cm von mir entfernt ist, unhörbar. Ach ja, eine automatische Entlüftung hat sie ja auch noch. 

Für die Laing spricht doch nur, das sie  stark ist. Dann eben aber auch unerträglich laut, also muss man sie runter regeln, womit sie dann wieder schwächer ist. Damit ist doch der einzige Pluspunkt auch wieder negiert. 

Ich gehe immer streng nach Preis/ Leistung, da sind die Eheims der Laing meilenweit überlegen wie ich finde.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach ja die alte gute Diskussion Laing DDC vs AS XT/Eheim


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran: Unter 8V muss man imho eigentlich nicht runter. Auch auf 8V oder 9V ist einen DDC-1T schon extrem leise, wenn ein schwerer Deckel drauf sitzt. Abgesehen davon tut´s auch ein billiger step-down-Wandler, um eine Pumpe mit einer niedrigeren Spannung zu versorgen. Es muss eben nicht immer gleich ein Aquaero sein (wobei dagegen nichts spricht, wenn die Funktionen einem den Preis wert sind). 
Mit einem billigen Wandler nehmen sich DDC-1T und eine steuerbaren Eheim-Pumpe preislich nichts mehr.

Edit:


nyso schrieb:


> Für die Laing spricht doch nur, das sie  stark ist.  Dann eben aber auch unerträglich laut, also muss man sie runter regeln,  womit sie dann wieder schwächer ist. Damit ist doch der einzige  Pluspunkt auch wieder negiert.



Nein, man muss wie gesagt genau zwischen der DDC-1T und der DDC-1T+ unterscheiden . Für Letztere gilt was du sagtest. 
Erstere ist nur unwesentlich stärker als die AS-XT und mit einem guten Deckel (der schon wegen der Anschlüsse Pflicht ist) auch nicht lauter als selbige.


----------



## Kurry (26. Januar 2014)

Wobei die neuste DDC mit 18W in Form der PWM Laing auch sehr interessant ist. Die Standarddeckel sollen schon leise sein nach etlichen Aussagen und mit 80€ auch kaum teurer als eine AS XT. Dazu eine ebenso leichte Regelung dank der PWM. 

Ansich ist die AS XT auch dank der ASuite ne super Pumpe und kann ja auch per Poweramp im Prinzip alle wichtigen Lüfter regeln, nur was man auch nicht vergessen darf, warum sich viele gegen diese entscheiden: Sie ist echt pottenhässlich und der Aquariumlook ist im PC irgendwie fehl am Platz.


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2014)

Klar, das ist nen Argument. Aber es spricht nix dagagen sie zu lackieren etc, ausserdem sieht sie mit dem aquainlet sehr geil aus.


----------



## Thoriig (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mit meiner AS XT sehr zufrieden. Geräuschlos schafft sie 90l/h bei 4 Radiatoren , 3 Kühlern, DFM.

Ich würde zwar mal gerne eine Doppel D5 im Vergleich sehen, aber dank 2 Bereichen im Case sieht man die XT mit Aquainlet nicht mehr. Aus meiner Sicht ist das Aquainlet aber sein Geld nicht wert, weil es konstruktionsbedingt die Entlüftung sehr erschwert.


----------



## Kurry (26. Januar 2014)

DoppelD5 richtig in Szene gesetzt sieht spitze aus, bringt dem Kreislauf allerdings nichts, wenn du mit der Lautstärke jetzt schon zufrieden bist.


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2014)

Die Entlüftung war ein Traum! Wie gesagt, so einfach habe ich noch nie befüllt.


----------



## Thoriig (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das kann weder ich, die anderen User hier in meinem Topic dazu, noch die anderen Käufer des Aquainlet im Aquacomputer Forum bestätigen. Luft wird leider nicht ins Aquainlet abgegeben, sondern Eingang und Ausgang liegen so nahe beieinander, dass die Luft direkt wieder angesaugt und zerkleinert wird. Dabei ist es egal in welchem Modus die Pumpe läuft. Abhilfe schafft man wohl, wenn der Zugang oben liegt und ein Schwamm verwendet wird. Aus optischen Gründen aber nicht die ideale Lösung für einen 80 Euro AGB. 

Für mich hat sich nur die Lösung mit einem externen Netzteil als brauchbar erwiesen, in dem man beim zuströmen der Luft die Stromverbindung unterbricht und kurz wartet.

Der front Eingang zur Pumpe macht auch nur dann Sinn, wenn die Pumpe Frei steht. In Summe keine effektive Konstruktion. Das ging zuvor mit einem 20 Euro Phobya AGB wesentlich besser.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte vorher die aquabox professionell verbaut, da ging es deutlich schwerer. War jedes mal ein Kampf. 

Vielleicht liegt es daran das es direkt nach dem Mora kommt? Kp, auf jeden Fall ging es total einfach. Musste nix machen, nur Wasser nachfüllen. Dann lief die XT noch ein paar Minuten im Entlüftungsmodus und fertig war der Lack.


----------



## Pixekgod (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab auch die AS XT und kann nichts schlechtest sagen sie ist leise und macht ihre arbeit


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was genau macht die pumpe eigendlich im entlüftungsmodus? automatisch aus und an oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum kauft man sich eine Laing, wenn man noch nen teuren Deckel und ein Shoggy zukaufen muss? Warum nicht eine auf den Eheims basierende?
> 
> Meine aquastream XT Ultra sollte nicht schlechter sein als ne Laing, dafür im Gesamtpaket aber billiger. Und sie läuft sicher über Molex und wird für Lau unter Windows gesteuert. Gleich mir Tempsensor.


 
Ein Shoggy oder etwas Vergleichbares brauchst du auch für die AS-XT - Meiner Erfahrung nach sogar etwas dringender als bei der DDC-1T, weil sie tendenziell stärker vibrieren . Mit gutem Deckel kostet die DDC-1T btw. ungefähr dasselbe wie eine AS-XT. Wir sprechen hier wie gesagt nicht von der unsinnigen DDC-1T+!
Den Tempsensor der AS-XT kann man btw vergessen - der misst alles, nur nicht die Wassertemperatur. Der Entlüftungsmodus ist ehrlich gesagt seinen Namen nicht wert - zum Entlüften gibt es weit bessere Methoden. Lediglich die integrierte Steuerung ist ein Bonus den sie mitbringt - allerdings lässt sich das wie gesagt auch recht günstig für die DDC realisieren, oder man nimmt eine PWM-DDC. Wobei es mir bei Letzterer widerstrebt, dass es die nur in der 18W-Varainte gibt, was den Einsatz der PWM zwingend erforderlich macht. Eine DDC-1T (10W) ist mit Phobya-Deckel ist im Notfall auch auf 12V nicht laut - zumindest nicht lauter als eine AS-XT bei voller Leistung. Das mit der Softwarelösung der AS-XT ist zudem nicht immer günstig - unter Linux wird´s da z. B. schon schwierig und auch sonst kann man damit ganz schön Scherereien haben. Idealer Weise stellt man die Drehzahl einer Pumpe einmal ein und das war´s - dazu braucht man prinzipiell keine Software. 

Ich persönlich habe ein paar DDC-1T mit Phobya Deckeln und zwei AS-XTs die je nach Einbausituation genutzt werden. Die Gegebenheit im jeweiligen Gehäuse und die aktuelle Lust sich mit den eingebauten Spielereien der AS-XT auseinander zu setzen oder nicht, bestimmen die Auswahl. Von daher traue ich mir zu die Vor- und Nachteile ganz gut einschätzen zu können, wenn man die Preise mal außen vor lässt. An der Pumpe zu sparen, halte ich jedoch sowieso für den falschen Ansatz - wobei ich jetzt weder Die DDC-1T noch die AS-XT als Billig-Pumpen bezeichnen würde - aber gebraucht sind beide relativ günstig. Ein Vorteil der AS-XT ist vllt. noch, dass man die Verschleißteile günstig tauschen kann, weil´s die in jeder gut bestückten Zoohandlung gibt - aber ehrlich gesagt ist das nur nötig, wenn man die Pumpe falsch handhabt (Stichwort: gebrochenen Achse). Technisch ist die DDC-1T in punkto Lagerung dafür die bessere Pumpe. 

Mit den Phobya-Deckeln sind die DDC-1T, auf einem dünnen Shoggy montiert, jedenfalls für mein Gehör angenehmer. Für die AS XT muss man je nach Einbausituation etwas mehr Entkopplungsaufwand treiben, damit sie genauso ruhig läuft (was mitunter auch leichter mal zu Platzproblemen führen kann). Mir ist ehrlich gesagt das ganze Elektronik-Gebammel bei den AS-XTs auch ein wenig zu viel mit mangelnder USB-Kompatibilität und Software-Pflege verbunden, weshalb ich sie Zur Zeit nicht bevorzuge. Deshalb läuft bei mir zur die DDC-1T in jedem Wakü-Rechner aber die AS-XTs werden sicher auch irgendwann mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen. Im Vergleich zu anderen Pumpen nehmen sich die DDC-1T und AS-XT insgesamt nicht viel, aber wenn man die Wahl hat, sollte, man nach den eigenen Bedürfnissen und nicht nach 5€ mehr oder weniger zwischen diesen Pumpen auswählen . Die AS-XT ist eher was für Leute die gern ständig mit Softwareüberwachung und derartigem Kram rumspielen. Die DDC-1T ist eher eine "set and forget"-Pumpe - einmal eingestellt läuft sie jahrelang unauffällig und ohne Zicken.


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. Januar 2014)

Jup. Sie läuft ca. eine Minute auf 100%, und dann geht sie für ne Minute aus damit sich die Luft sammeln kann. So geht das solange bis man den Entlüftungsmodus wieder aus macht.


----------



## Thoriig (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, sie läuft bis 3180 rpm und schaltet sich dann aus/An. Für das Aquainlet ist das aber schon zu schnell und so saugt es Luftblasen direkt wieder an. Man muss schon deutlich früher die Luft kappen, dann steigen die Luftblasen ins Auqainlet auf.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ...


 
danke für diese ausführliche darstellung. damit sollte eigendlich der vergleich der pumpen geklärt sein, zumindest fürs erste. also so lange, bis das hier vergessen ist und wieder neu angesprochen wird


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2014)

Wie oft sollte man die Wakü-Flüssigkeit wechseln bzw. Ist es überhaupt nötig solange man keine Schwebestoffe drinn hat?

Ich frage da gewiße Anteile der Flüßigkeit schon über 4 Jahre alt sind und die Wakü im 24/7-Betrieb läuft.
Momentan kippe ich alle 2 Wochen Flüssigkeit (Innovatek) nach, da der eine Kühler der einen GTX460er einen Riß im Plexiglas hat.

Ich weiß das diese Frage schon mehrfach gestellt wurde, aber ich werd mit der Forumssuche einfach nicht fündig.


----------



## oelkanne (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Etwas verlust in einer Wakü ist normal über die zeit hinweg...aber nen riß hört sich ned gut an und weißes zeug im AGB sieht nach Weichmacher aus.....ich würde an deiner Stelle neu Verschlauchen und den defekten kühler ersetzen...


----------



## Verminaard (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte man die Wakü-Flüssigkeit wechseln bzw. Ist es überhaupt nötig solange man keine Schwebestoffe drinn hat?
> 
> Ich frage da gewiße Anteile der Flüßigkeit schon über 4 Jahre alt sind und die Wakü im 24/7-Betrieb läuft.
> Momentan kippe ich alle 2 Wochen Flüssigkeit (Innovatek) nach, da der eine Kühler der einen GTX460er einen Riß im Plexiglas hat.
> ...


 

Wenn du so oft nachkippst, hast du eigentlich eh immer neue Fluessigkeit drinnen 
Ich hab letztens nach ueber 3 Jahren komplett gewechselt und alle Komponenten gereinigt.
Abgesehen von den angelaufenen Kupferteilen. CPU Kuehler mit der feinen Struktur war schon zugesetzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2014)

Weißes Zeugs hab ich keines im AGB > würde wahrscheinlich vorher eher den Filter zusetzten.

Um den Riß kümmere ich mich nicht mehr: sofern mal endlich die amerikanische Post in die Gänge kommt (Paket wurde am Montag, 13.1 aufgegeben), sollte diese Woche meine Titan kommen und dann fliegen die beiden 460er eh raus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das mit der Softwarelösung der AS-XT ist zudem nicht immer günstig - unter Linux wird´s da z. B. schon schwierig und auch sonst kann man damit ganz schön Scherereien haben. Idealer Weise stellt man die Drehzahl einer Pumpe einmal ein und das war´s - dazu braucht man prinzipiell keine Software.



Das Potentiometer der Watercool 1046 arbeitet Betriebssystem-unabhängig und kennt keine USB-Probleme 
Deswegen muss man also nicht zur Laing greifen, der Markt hat noch mehr Alternativen zu bieten. (Auch wenn sie weniger werden. Schade, dass Alphacool sich von einfach&günstig verabschiedet hat. Da mal eine Frage in die Runde: Seitwann steht in der Produktbeschreibung der neuen 12 V Versionen etwas von einer geplanten Kompatibilität zu Aquacomputer-Produkten???? Ist AT jetzt, nach dem verdächtigen neuen Rohrradiator, auf radikalem Kuschelkurs??)





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte man die Wakü-Flüssigkeit wechseln bzw. Ist es überhaupt nötig solange man keine Schwebestoffe drinn hat?



Hängt vom Kreislauf ab. Wenn man auf Korrosionsschutz angewiesen ist, muss dieser gelegentlich aufgefrischt werden - wie oft geben die Hersteller leider nicht an. In Kreisläufen ohne Aluminium ist dagegen nur bei Verschmutzungen ein Wechsel nötig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt vom Kreislauf ab. Wenn man auf Korrosionsschutz angewiesen ist, muss dieser gelegentlich aufgefrischt werden - wie oft geben die Hersteller leider nicht an. In Kreisläufen ohne Aluminium ist dagegen nur bei Verschmutzungen ein Wechsel nötig.


Danke für die Info.

Soweit ich weiß hab ich sämtliches Aluminium in der besagten Wakü entfernt > einzig beim dem aus Langeweile montierten MagicCool Radiator (2X80) bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er noch Aluminium enthält.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MagiCool fertigt sowohl voll-Alu als auch Kupfer-/Messing-Radiatoren. In Deutschland wurden erstere aber so gut wie gar nicht vertrieben. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst und keine Namen mehr auf ner Rechnung o.ä. hast, müsstest du einen Kratzer in Umlenkkammer o.ä. machen - iirc hat Magicool noch nie eine Alu-Kupfermischbauweise gefertigt. Ist also ein Teil nicht aus Alu, ist alles nicht aus Alu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2014)

Die Verpackung des Radiators hab ich noch, mit der genauen Modelbezeichnung sollte man doch herrausfinden können ob Aluminium verbaut worden ist > oder?

Sobald ich heute Abend heim komme, such ich sie hervor.

Falls das Alter des Radiator ein guter Hinweis ist, er wurde vor 3,5 Jahren bei Aquatiuning gekauft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor 3,5 Jahren hatte AT iirc keine Alumodelle mehr im Sortiment, aber guck mal auf Hinweisen/Namen auf der Verpackung.


----------



## oelkanne (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schonmal jemand Sachen aus den Staaten besttelt??


----------



## Chemenu (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grad das hier auf der Facebook Seite von MSI entdeckt: Massive Water Cooling Setup Suggestions Welcomed - [H]ard|Forum
Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Thoriig (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich frage mich immer, ob das mining wirklich wirtschaftlich ist. Speziell auch ob es das in Deutschland wäre, bei unseren Strompreisen.


----------



## Offset (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ich froh wenn dieser Hype endlich vorbei ist. Dann gibts viele gebrauchte Karten und die Preise fallen auch wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Verpackung des Radiators hab ich noch, mit der genauen Modelbezeichnung sollte man doch herrausfinden können ob Aluminium verbaut worden ist > oder?
> 
> Sobald ich heute Abend heim komme, such ich sie hervor.
> 
> Falls das Alter des Radiator ein guter Hinweis ist, er wurde vor 3,5 Jahren bei Aquatiuning gekauft.


Entschuldigt das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, hab Ärger mit einem Verkäufer am Hals (bei PayPal Käuferschutz beantragt) und dabei ist mir die Sache untergegangen.

Auf den Etikett der Verpackung steht:
MagiCool Copper Radiator
Double Power - 80 mm
WARA-087
A-22-06-05-01


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Copper" Radiator beantwortet die Frage nach dem Material wohl eindeutig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info.

Mal rein intereßehalber:
Was ist unedler, Kupfer oder Aluminium?
Was korrodiert in einer Wakü bei unzureichendem Korrosionschutz?


----------



## Stox (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kupfer ist edler wie Alu.

Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sind eigentlich die Schläuche von EK? 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » 16/11mm Schläuche » EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 1m

Möchte den aufgrund des Materials verbauen. EPDM klingt doch etwas besser als PVC


----------



## eRaTitan (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen 

Der Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » RAM-Wasserkühler » EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Monarch X2 - Nickel Wasserkühler passt doch auf den RAM oder?

http://www.hardwareversand.de/artic...ssionid=32059A604A52331B8D11A40EC95B37A2.www2 

MfG

TITAN


----------



## Joselman (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

allein von den Bildern her passt der nicht. Dieser silberne "Bügel" oben drauf isieht aus wie vernietet. Das muss ja alles runter um da den Kühler drauf zuschrauben. 

16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 Dominator PC3-12800U CL7-8-8-24

auf so einen passt der. Die drei Schrauben müssen weg und der heatsink auch. Dann kannst du da den Kühler drauf schrauben. Du Brauchst ja die 2 Löcher.


----------



## eRaTitan (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gefunden


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du kannst natürlich den schicken heatspreader von den platinums entfernen und die passenden wärmeleitbleche zu dem ek monarch mit besorgen, dann passt das auch


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. Februar 2014)

Gleich ist Bastelstunde 
Meine "vorerst" restlichen Teile von AT sind heute gekommen.
Im Paket befanden sich:

- Aquero 5 LT
- 4m Alphacool HF Schlauch in Weiß 13/10
- je ein Alphacool Einlass- und Auslassanschluss für die AQ XT in 13/10
- Phobya G1/4" Inline Tempsensor
- AQ High Flow USB DFM

Leider kann ich Aufgrund meines Umzugs, und des noch fehlenden I-Net/Telefonanschlusses nur mit dem Handy on. Also vorerst keine Bilder.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mit meiner GTX260 & PhenomII X4 auf 4,2Ghz ungefähr 45C Wassertemp. 
Ist das i.O für 360er und 120er auf Silent? Überlege vlt. 4x120 zu holen oder 2x140


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also "silent" sagt ja nicht gerade viel aus.  Empfindet ja jeder anders. Dem einen ist alles unter 1000rpm schon silent, dem anderen nur vollständig passiver Betrieb.

45 Grad sind aber noch nicht zu viel. Auch wenns mit persönlich zu viel wären. 
Objektiv machen die aber nlx, schadet noch nirgends. Umso höher Delta Wasser-Luft ist, um so effektiver dürfte dein Radi auch arbeiten. (denk ich mir grad so)
Vom Silent Aspekt her müssten so hohe Wassertemps eigentlich besser sein als niedrige?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

45°C Wasser und dann ein Kühler mit 17°C Delta(was nicht soo unwahrscheinlich ist) und schon ist ein Phenom an der Grenze zum throttlen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Me?

Ich hab 30, ganz selten mal 35 Grad Wassertemp.
Ich sagte ja, mir wärs zu viel, auch wenn die 45 Grad erstmal nirgends schaden. (also Pumpe usw)
Er hat ja nen i5.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann niemand was zu meinem verlinkten Schlauch sagen?


----------



## rossi1002 (1. Februar 2014)

Sieht nen bischen wie Tygon schlauch aus, aber günstiger.
Da würde ich sagen ausprobieren und berichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der in Wakü-Shops vertriebene Tygon ist afaik aus PVC, nicht PDME. (kennen tue ich die EK-Schläuche aber auch nicht. "Weichmacherfrei" klingt sehr gut)



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du kannst natürlich den schicken heatspreader von den platinums entfernen und die passenden wärmeleitbleche zu dem ek monarch mit besorgen, dann passt das auch


 
Dann würde ich aber gleich anderen RAM (mit flachen oder direkt ohne Heatspreader) wählen.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Kann niemand was zu meinem verlinkten Schlauch sagen?


 
Es sind matte schwarze Gummischläuche aus synthetischem Kautschuk (EPDM), was soll es da groß zu sagen geben. Kann man verwenden - konnte man schon immer (gab´s nur bisher nicht bei Wakü-Herstellern zu kaufen). In meiner zweiten Wakü überhaupt hatte ich auch Jahre lang vergleichbare Gummischläuche verbaut. Gibt keine Probleme damit und sie sind relativ knickstabil, aber die Optik ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Meine hatte ich damals aus einem alten Wäschetrockner, den ich ausgeschlachtet hatte. Vielleicht hab ich die sogar noch irgendwo...


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na gut dann bestell ich mal. Klingt zumindest ganz erfreulich


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2014)

Lade dann mal bitte Bilder im Bilderthread hoch. Auf dem Produktbild bei Caseking sehen sie jedemfalls schlecht aus, aber das kann ja täuschen. Ohne Weichmacher hört sich aber sehr interessant an.


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du die raue Oberfläche oder was sieht daran schlecht aus?


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2014)

Jap. Aber wie gesagt, kann ja am Produktbild von Caseking liegen, vielleicht sieht er verbaut sehr gut aus. Darum bat ich um Bilder


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das liegt am Material selbst, in Autos z.B. sehen die Schläuche auch so aus. Aber Bilder werde ich trotzdem machen


----------



## oelkanne (3. Februar 2014)

Der ek schlauch riecht bissl nach autoreifen aber hat doch ganz gute biegeradien....ned so wie tygon aber geht schon. Hatte mal nen fetz in der hand...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Februar 2014)

Servus

Habe jetzt den Aquaero 5Lt hier, nur wo schließe ich denn am besten meine Pumpe an?  stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Thoriig (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine Pumpe ist was?

Eine AS XT kannst du entweder an den Aquabus high Anschlüssen oder per USB regeln.
Eine D5 zB kannst du mit Adapter über einen lüfterkanal regeln.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine Laing DDC, die Läuft aber am 4 Lüfterkanal nicht :/


----------



## Thoriig (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste auch mal einen anderen Kanal verwendet?
Aqua Computer Webshop - Anschlusskabel für Laing DDC-Pumpen für poweradjust 2 und aquaero 5/6 53053

Adapter hast du auch. Strom am 2 pin. 3 pin für das RPM signal.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, die aquasuite erkennt die Pumpe (habe einfach das 3 Pin Kabel der Pumpe auf das eines der 3pin Lüfter am Aquero) aber die pumpe geht nicht an. :/ Habs auch an einem anderen Stecker und am dem "RPM" probiert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du nur den 3pin ohne das adapterkabel angeschlossen hast, kann nix laufen. das 3pin ist ja im originalzustand nur zum auslesen der geschwindigkeit da, strom gibts über den molex. 
mit dem adapterkabel sorgst du dafür, dass die pumpe auch den strom über den 3pin bekommt.


----------



## Arausia (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brauch ich denn unbedingt ne aquaero um ne lain zu bändigen, oder gibts da was "einfaches" für eine laing und vllt 2 weitere lüfter ?

wie sieht es damit aus: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zalman ... werd dich doch auch übers MB steuern können ...

sorry bin laing "neuling" hatte zuvor immer ne eheim bzw ne DC12 :/


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lies mal die letzten ca. 5-7 Seiten. Da wurde das alles ausführlich behandelt


----------



## Thoriig (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn du nur den 3pin ohne das adapterkabel angeschlossen hast, kann nix laufen. das 3pin ist ja im originalzustand nur zum auslesen der geschwindigkeit da, strom gibts über den molex.
> mit dem adapterkabel sorgst du dafür, dass die pumpe auch den strom über den 3pin bekommt.



Korrekt, deswegen fragte ich. Kostet glaub 3,50€ das Adapter kabel. Ist im Endeffekt ein 1x 3 pin auf 2x 3pin (1x nur Strom und 1x für RPM). Am stromstecker 3 pin ist dann ein 3 pin auf 4 pin adapter

Sinn ist das Zusammenführen von RPM und Strom auf 1x 3 pin für den Lüftetanschluss einer Steuerung. Vollständigkeitshalber: falls jemand nur diese Info lesen sollte. Der 5er Aquero muss für die Belastung durch die Stromversorgung über einen lüfterkanal wassergekühlt werden. 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9531_Alphacool-Pumpenadapter.html


----------



## Kurry (6. Februar 2014)

Bei einer Laing reicht noch die Lukü aus, solang ein Lüfter da irgendwie draufbläst.


----------



## Thoriig (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Volvo ist aus Panzerstahl.

Eine Marke bedeutet erst mal keine technische Spezifikation. Und Eine 3.1 mit 10 watt kann noch Luft gekühlt werden. Eine 3.2 z.b erreicht 20 Watt und da ist es bei Volllast nicht ratsam nur Luft zu kühlen


----------



## Kurry (6. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die Spezifikation nicht gemacht, da die gängigen Laingpumpen hier alle an den Lukü AE können, solange der aktiv belüftet wird.

Bei dem minimalen Aufpreis würde ich natürlich auch zum Wakü greifen, wenn es verschlauchungstechnisch möglich ist.


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Februar 2014)

Heut Abend bau ich meine drei noch fehlenden NB XL2 auf meinen Radi.
Dann hängen insg. sechs von denen auf dem ersten Fankanal. Sind dann auch ca. 10W.
Ich werd dann morgen mal berichten wie warm die Endstufe bei knapp 600U/min bzw. 1500U/min wird.


----------



## santos (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Thoriig
ein Volvo ist aus Panzerstahl???? Wo denn?? Ich fahre den V70. Wo genau sitzt der Stahl denn? Also was ich genau weiß, das ist ein Kackfass mit Elektronikproblemen. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich nicht vom Fleck komm, Panzerstahl wiegt.


----------



## Thoriig (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war ein Joke bezogen auf den Film "in China fressen sie Hunde" und der pauschal Aussage "mit Marke XY muss das doch gehen"

Bzw ist die D5 auch eine Entwicklung von Laing mit max 37watt pro Pumpe. Die Endstufen sind wassergekühlt bei 65% Power knapp 70 grad warm. Bei 100% sind es 30 grad.


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den schwarzen EK Schlauch heute bekommen. Er sieht genau so aus wie auf den Bildern bei Caseking Riecht ziemlich arg nach neuen Reifen, aber der Geruch beschränkt sich auf wenige Zentimeter und verpestet nicht gleich die ganze Bude*hust*PVC*hust* Vom Einbau kann ich erstmal nichts berichten, da ich zu wenig destilliertes Wasser hier hab und der Baumarkt muss warten^^


----------



## eRaTitan (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

n'Abend 

Kann man ohne bedenken im Baumarkt/Obi Schläuche für die Wasserkühlung kaufen?
Brauche unbedingt 16/11.

Noch eine frage, ich hab Anschlüsse in der größe xx/11. Kann ich mir auch 16/10 Schläuche kaufen? Damit die stärker halten.


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2014)

Thoriig schrieb:


> Das war ein Joke bezogen auf den Film "in China fressen sie Hunde" und der pauschal Aussage "mit Marke XY muss das doch gehen"
> 
> Bzw ist die D5 auch eine Entwicklung von Laing mit max 37watt pro Pumpe. Die Endstufen sind wassergekühlt bei 65% Power knapp 70 grad warm. Bei 100% sind es 30 grad.



Da läuft aber was gewaltig falsch bei dir. Ich hab 3 D5 am Aquaero  Maximal 50 Grad an den Endstufen wenn sie auf ~60-65% sind.

Und wenn du minimal Elektrotechnik verstehst, wirst du merken, dass deine D5 nie mit 37W läuft!


----------



## Thoriig (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kläre mich mal auf, habe ich in meinem studium wohl nicht mit bekommen was Leistung ist und wie Leistung "läuft"

Da du ja der guru bist: welchen unterschied aus Sicht Elektrotechnik macht es ob man 2 D5 an 2 Stufen oder 3 D5 an 3 Stufen hat, wenn die Grad Celcius pro Endstufe gemessen werden?

Was soll bei mir mit 70 grad "gewaltig" falsch laufen, wenn die verwendeten Teile bis 80 grad ausgelegt sind und es erst bei 90 grad Dauerbetrieb problematisch wird, bzw die Schutzschaltungen bei 100 grad greifen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Februar 2014)

Spiele grade mit einer Idee und da hätte ich eine Frage, ab welcher Größenordung einer Wakü sind denn 2 Pumpen notwendig?


----------



## Joselman (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Aquastream schafft noch 100l/h bei 4 Radis, 6 Kühlern, DFM, 3 Tempsensoren + Wasserfilter!. Um unter 60l/h zu kommen bräuchte es noch einiges mehr aber wohin bitte damit?


----------



## Thoriig (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Notwendig fast gar nicht. So wie ein V8. Spass macht es aber trotzdem mit 140l/h zu entlüften, auch wenn es von der temp keinen merkbaren unterschied zu 60l/h gibt.  Und wenns 3 DCC in einem schönen Deckel sind, ist das schon ein hinkucker


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2014)

Thoriig schrieb:


> Dann kläre mich mal auf, habe ich in meinem studium wohl nicht mit bekommen was Leistung ist und wie Leistung "läuft"
> 
> Da du ja der guru bist: welchen unterschied aus Sicht Elektrotechnik macht es ob man 2 D5 an 2 Stufen oder 3 D5 an 3 Stufen hat, wenn die Grad Celcius pro Endstufe gemessen werden?
> 
> Was soll bei mir mit 70 grad "gewaltig" falsch laufen, wenn die verwendeten Teile bis 80 grad ausgelegt sind und es erst bei 90 grad Dauerbetrieb problematisch wird, bzw die Schutzschaltungen bei 100 grad greifen.



Genau, jetzt schau mal auf dein Aquaero und rechne die Leistung mal aus die deine D5 benötigt 

Wenn du noch genauer auf dein Aquaero guckst, wirst du sehen, dass Kanal 1/2 und 3/4 temperaturtechnisch gekoppelt sind (wie genau weiß ich auch nicht, wahrscheinlich teilen sie sich die Endstufe) und exakt gleich warm werden. Und da sind nunmal 2Pumpen an 2 Kanälen nebeneinander wärmer.

Gewaltig ist natürlich übertrieben, nur mich wundert es, weil es bei dir nur eine Pumpe ist und die Endstufe so warm wird, obgleich es völlig unkritisch ist.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finds auch n bissl viel. 70 Grad trotz Wakü mit 2 D5? Natürlich ist die Temp unkritisch. N bissl hoch isses mMn schon irgendwie.


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2014)

Genau darum hab ich mich ja gewundert, weil ich mit meinen 3 (bzw effektiv an K1/2 mit 2) nur ~50Grad messe.


----------



## Thoriig (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zwei D5 an der Steuerung und das was unter Windows angezeigt wird ist nie die maximale Leistungsaufnahme. Ziehe mal deine pumpen ab und stecke sie wieder ein, dabei Messe A und du siehst bei ~12v wie hoch die maximale Leistungsaufnahme ist. Finde das Konzept von aquero zum heizen der Umgebung aber eher bescheiden.

In Summe hängen die beiden vp655,8 120er,2 80er, 2 RGB LEDs und der dfm dran. Teste mal, wenn ich  eine D5 an Kanal 1 und Eine an Kanal 3 hänge.


----------



## X-PB (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
macht es eigentlich einen großen Unterschied z.B 1*140er + 1*280er Radiator statt 1*420er Radiator zu nehmen (jeweils 140er Lüfter) ?

Die effektive Fläche ist ja dieselbe.


----------



## Kurry (7. Februar 2014)

Thoriig schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei D5 an der Steuerung und das was unter Windows angezeigt wird ist nie die maximale Leistungsaufnahme. Ziehe mal deine pumpen ab und stecke sie wieder ein, dabei Messe A und du siehst bei ~12v wie hoch die maximale Leistungsaufnahme ist. Finde das Konzept von aquero zum heizen der Umgebung aber eher bescheiden.
> 
> In Summe hängen die beiden vp655,8 120er,2 80er, 2 RGB LEDs und der dfm dran. Teste mal, wenn ich  eine D5 an Kanal 1 und Eine an Kanal 3 hänge.



Macht auf jedenfall einen Unterschied wenn du die "großen Jungs" aufteilst.

Der Aquaero misst Strom und Spannung schon recht gut, aber dass der Anlaufstrom höher ist, ist klar (müsste man am Display AE auch sehen). Es ging ja in meiner Aussage darum, dass man jede gängige Laing ans AE hängen kann. Und das bezieht sich darauf, was die Pumpe beim Laufen benötigt (für den Anlaufstrom hat das AE auch kurzzeitig mehr Power). Darüberhinaus wird die D5 im PC niemals 37W brauchen, keine Ahnung wo du die Zahl her hast.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Meine Aquastream schafft noch 100l/h bei 4 Radis, 6 Kühlern, DFM, 3 Tempsensoren + Wasserfilter!. Um unter 60l/h zu kommen bräuchte es noch einiges mehr aber wohin bitte damit?



Meinst du meine DDC würde selbst noch gedrosselt reichen um 2 komplette Waküs zu befeuern? Das besondere an meiner Idee wäre nämlich 2 PC's in einem großen Gehäuse mit einem Wakükreislauf zu kühlen. Wenn das so klappt, wie könnte ich die Pumpe anschließen, damit sie auch normal läuft, wenn beide Aquaeros mit Strom befeuert werden? (Pumpe soll an Aquaero geschlossen werden) bzw wie könnte ich einen Aquaero anschließen, damit er auch noch läuft wenn er von 2 NT's Strom bekommt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also die ddc sollte locker zwei normale systeme kühlen können. jedoch würde ich die wakü dann komplett auslagern, also auch agb und pumpe extern. nur die kühlblöcke sind dann noch im pc und so kannst du die wakü entweder nur an einem oder an beiden nutzen und behältst dennoch die mobilität. natürlich sind dafür schnelltrennkupplungen nötig.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Februar 2014)

Also beide Pc's werden auch mal gleichzeitig laufen. Wie das Gehäuse werden soll weiss ich schon, mir gehts nur drum, wie ich die Pumpe am besten anschließe, dass sie auch funktioniert wenn beide Pc's an sind.


----------



## nyso (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es da nicht einfacher einfach zwei Pumpen zu nutzen? Oder soll es eine Machbarkeitsstudie werden?


----------



## rossi1002 (8. Februar 2014)

Müsste es nicht reichen, wenn man die Anschlusskabel parallel zusammenlötet und vllt noch zusätzlich sperr-Dioden einsetzt um die aqueros zu schützen?


----------



## Arausia (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so ne frage nebenbei: wäre der TBalancer minNG ne Alternative zur Poweradjust 2 ?

oder sogar der MCubed?

Müsste eigentlich nur die Laing und 2-3 Lüfter steuern (Lüfter können ruhig an einem Kanal gesteuert werden)


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du bräuchtest irgendwie eine schaltung, die sagt "pc geht an, mach mal die wakü mit an" und die schaltung muss auch erkennen können, wenn der pc ausgeht, ob der zweite noch an ist, damit die nicht zu früh abschaltet.


----------



## Thoriig (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 37W stehen auf den Pumpen als maximale Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

37W pumpe? und ich dachte, die 18W ddc ist übertrieben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2014)

hat er wohl im feuerwehrbedarf gekauft


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Februar 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Ist es da nicht einfacher einfach zwei Pumpen zu nutzen? Oder soll es eine Machbarkeitsstudie werden?



Es soll mehr was besonderes werden was noch keiner hat  

@Toifel und alle anderen Danke für die Tipps, werde mal schauen wie ich was am besten umsetzten kann.


----------



## Kurry (8. Februar 2014)

Thoriig schrieb:


> Die 37W stehen auf den Pumpen als maximale Leistungsaufnahme.



Deine Molexstecker machen also 24V?^^


----------



## Pixelkeeper (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hilfe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...18675-help-problem-mit-wakue.html#post6142590

Sorry wenns nicht hier reingehört, aber ist dringend!


----------



## Thoriig (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein betreibe die beiden pumpen mit 12v, wobei das nach etlichen Tests keinen unterschied in der Leistungsaufnahme ausmacht. Die D5 liegt bei 100% bei ca 20 Watt Normalbetrieb.. Schwankt natürlich je nach aufbau. Denke aber schon, dass der Anlauf bei über 30 Watt liegen wird.


----------



## Kurry (8. Februar 2014)

Thoriig schrieb:


> Nein betreibe die beiden pumpen mit 12v, wobei das nach etlichen Tests keinen unterschied in der Leistungsaufnahme ausmacht. Die D5 liegt bei 100% bei ca 20 Watt Normalbetrieb.. Schwankt natürlich je nach aufbau. Denke aber schon, dass der Anlauf bei über 30 Watt liegen wird.



Bei 24V kann die Maximaldrehzahl über dem ganzen Leistungsbereich gehalten werden. Schneller soll sie mit 24V auch gar nicht werden 

Richtig, (kaum) mehr kann sie im 12V Betrieb auch nicht haben. Natürlich ist der Anlaufstrom höher (nur ganz kurz), aber das hat mit der Temperatur an der Endstufe doch gar nichts mehr zu tun. Darum ging es in meiner Aussage: die beiden gängigen Laings kannst du ohne Probleme ans AE ohne Waküler hängen.


----------



## Thoriig (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe die beiden pumpen nun auf beide Endstufen aufgeteilt und so entsteht weniger Abwärme bei der Drosselung auf 65%. Liegt nun bei 32 bis 40 grad. Eigentlich logisch weil pro Pumpe ca 1.5A anliegen.

Also wenn man mehrere pumpen an den Aquero anschliesst: Kanal 1 + 3 oder 2+4 verwenden. Halbiert fast die temparatur an den Endstufen.


----------



## Kurry (8. Februar 2014)

Sag ich doch 

Weniger Abwärme entsteht zwar nicht, weil die Schaltung am AE5 diesbezüglich nicht effizient ist, aber wird deutlich besser verteilt.


----------



## Thoriig (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine ich ja. Weniger Abwärme pro Schaltung. Im Vergleich zu den pumpen sind die Lüfter ja fast lächerlich.


----------



## Kurry (8. Februar 2014)

Jep das stimmt ^^ Lüfter werden meistens überbewertet. Aber die Wakü lohnt sich beim AE auch richtig!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du bräuchtest irgendwie eine schaltung, die sagt "pc geht an, mach mal die wakü mit an" und die schaltung muss auch erkennen können, wenn der pc ausgeht, ob der zweite noch an ist, damit die nicht zu früh abschaltet.


 

Einfachste Lösung: Eigenes Netzteil für die Steuerung (braucht sie ja vermutlich dann eh, einfache 5+12V Blöcke mit ein paar Watt gibts zahlreiche) und eine Master-Slave-Leiste, bei der beide Rechner am Master hängen und besagtes Netzteil am Slave. Sobald einer von beiden Rechnern an ist, hat auch die Steuerung Strom. (Und die ganze Peripherie kann man auch gleich noch mit dranhängen)


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieder mal die einfachste lösung, die mir nicht einfällt


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne doofe Frage: was macht eig der Entlüftungsmodus bei der aquastream XT? Wie genau entlüftet er die Wakü? Weil hatte die Pumpe an nem Zweit PC hängen und der hat sich plötzlich immer wieder von alleine neugestartet und ich werde das Gefühl net los, dass es an der Pumpe lag (die hat glaub ich mit Unterbrechungen durchgearbeitet, funktioniert aber auf jeden fall) Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Rechner selbst einen weg hat aber ka. Wenn ich den Jumper weg mache, läuft die Pumpe durch, drin macht sie pausen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einfachste Lösung: Eigenes Netzteil für die Steuerung (braucht sie ja vermutlich dann eh, einfache 5+12V Blöcke mit ein paar Watt gibts zahlreiche) und eine Master-Slave-Leiste, bei der beide Rechner am Master hängen und besagtes Netzteil am Slave. Sobald einer von beiden Rechnern an ist, hat auch die Steuerung Strom. (Und die ganze Peripherie kann man auch gleich noch mit dranhängen)


 
Könntest du mir vllt mal die genauen Teile nennen?  Also was ich da am besten verwenden soll.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@wolf7: Dieses automatische An- und Abschalten der Pumpe ist der Entlüftungsmodus . Der Rechner sollte dadurch natürlich nicht Neustarten (das kann aber eigentlich nur passieren, wenn man im BIOS die Pumpendrehzahl als Signal die CPU-Fan-Überwachung nutzt).

Im Prinzip soll der Entlüftungsmodus dazu führen, dass das Wasser immer wieder kurze Beruhigungsphasen hat in denen die Luftblasen, die im vorhergehenden Zyklus mit max. Pumpendrehzahl aus dem Kreislauf mitgerissen und in den AB befördert wurden, Zeit zum Aufsteigen haben. Wiederholt man das oft genug, sollte sich theoretisch sukzessiv alle Luft im AB sammeln.
In der Praxis funktioniert das in den meisten Kreisläufen nicht besonders gut und führt eigentlich nicht zu schnellerer oder besserer Entlüftung, als wenn man die Pumpe einfach mit voller Drehzahl durchlaufen lässt. Voraussetzung ist in dem Fall natürlich, dass der AB vernünftig konstruiert ist  und das Wasser sich darin auch bei voll laufender Pumpe wirklich beruhigt. Nur bei sehr hohen Durchflüssen (sprich wenig Widerstand im Kreislauf) ist der Entlüftungsmodus da manchmal hilfreich. In normal-restriktiven Kreisläufen kann man sich das wie gesagt meist sparen. 
Es gibt jedenfalls auch wesentlich effektivere Enlüftungsmethoden als den Entlüftungsmodus der AS-XT .

*Edit:*
@Quak_der_Frosch: Dieses (24W) oder dieses (90W) könntest du z.B. nehmen.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay danke. Da mich das ständige piepen des Mainboards beim Neustart generft hat, hab ich einfach den Brückenstecker verwendet, jetzt läuft nur noch das Netzteil + HDD + Pumpe. Das Wasser im AGB ist recht ruhig, hab den halt ordentlich voll gemacht und man sieht eig nur noch an der Wasseroberfläche ein wenig bewegung. Hab allerdings noch unfassbar viele Blasen in den Schläuchen... gibts da nen thread oder so, wo ich nachlesen kann, wie ich die schnell weg bekomme? Radiator hin und her geschwenkt hab ich scho, den Rechner auch (natürlich ganz sanft) Bin froh, dass des Teil endlich komplett dicht zu sein scheint... Immerhin die Pumpe ist praktisch nicht hörbar, auch bei offenem PC net. 

Aber den Durchfluss Sensor kann ich ohne Aquaero nicht auslesen oder?:-/ Das hätte mich mal interessiert (isn Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4)


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe auf volle Drehzahl und einen Zentrifugalentlüfter in den Kreislauf einbauen - dann ist die Luft in kürzester Zeit raus. Leider kannst du einen Zentrifugalentlüfter für Waküs nach wie vor nicht kaufen. Da hilft nur Eigenbau. 
Das ist jedenfalls die effektivste mir bekannte Entlüftungsmethode. Afaik hab sie bis jetzt hab aber auch nur ich in der Praxis angewendet . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hilft nur den Rechner häufig lange laufen zu lassen, die Blasen gelangen so auch ohne weiteres Zutun mit der Zeit in den AB, aber das kann je nach Kreislauf schon mal paar Tage dauern.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, ich glaub, ich lass den einfach heute noch den ganzen Tag so laufen, vllt schalte ich den heute abend mal richtig ein, wenn bis dahin nirgend Wasser ausgetreten ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab meine pumpe einfach ein paar mal an und aus geschaltet. und das case etwas durchgeschüttelt, also angekippt und dann kurz ein wenig stärker geruckelt. dadurch hab ich innerhalb einer halben stunde fast alels an luft rausgehabt, der rest ist einfach später im laufenden betrieb nach und nach weggegangen und nach einer woche hab ich ein wenig flüssigkeit nachkippen dürfen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @wolf7: Dieses automatische An- und Abschalten der Pumpe ist der Entlüftungsmodus . Der Rechner sollte dadurch natürlich nicht Neustarten (das kann aber eigentlich nur passieren, wenn man im BIOS die Pumpendrehzahl als Signal die CPU-Fan-Überwachung nutzt).
> 
> Im Prinzip soll der Entlüftungsmodus dazu führen, dass das Wasser immer wieder kurze Beruhigungsphasen hat in denen die Luftblasen, die im vorhergehenden Zyklus mit max. Pumpendrehzahl aus dem Kreislauf mitgerissen und in den AB befördert wurden, Zeit zum Aufsteigen haben. Wiederholt man das oft genug, sollte sich theoretisch sukzessiv alle Luft im AB sammeln.
> In der Praxis funktioniert das in den meisten Kreisläufen nicht besonders gut und führt eigentlich nicht zu schnellerer oder besserer Entlüftung, als wenn man die Pumpe einfach mit voller Drehzahl durchlaufen lässt. Voraussetzung ist in dem Fall natürlich, dass der AB vernünftig konstruiert ist  und das Wasser sich darin auch bei voll laufender Pumpe wirklich beruhigt. Nur bei sehr hohen Durchflüssen (sprich wenig Widerstand im Kreislauf) ist der Entlüftungsmodus da manchmal hilfreich. In normal-restriktiven Kreisläufen kann man sich das wie gesagt meist sparen.
> ...


 
Danke und welche Leiste sollte ich verwenden?


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mh funktioniert mein Durchflusssensor richtig? Sind 150l/h ein realistischer Wert für ne Aquastream XT? hab 2 90° Winkel, nen GPU Only Kühler, dann noch nen CPU Kühler, einen für das Aquaero und nen Mora 3 LT. Pumpe läuft mit 79 Hz. Den Kalibrierwert hab ich nachgesehen, aber der war automatisch richtig auf 169 eingestellt. temperaturen schauen erst mal gut aus, mal schauen, wie es unter Last so ausschaut.

btw. innerhalb der ersten paar Minuten nach dem Einschalten sind fast alle Luftblasen verschwunden.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möglich ist das prinzipiell schon. Winkel sind im Normalfall nicht der Rede wert. Im Wesentlichen bremsen die Kühler und der Radi und wenn die Kühler sauber und nicht allzu restriktiv sind, kann das schon möglich sein. Ist allerdings schon ein recht hoher Wert mit einer AS-XT. 

Der Nenn-Impulsrate nach hast du diesen DFM - richtig? Mit Kalibrierung hat das nichts zu tun, auch wenn die Nenn-Impulsrate immer als Kalibrierwert bezeichnet wird.

*Edit:*
@Quak_der_Frosch:
Eigentlich bräuchtest du dafür eine Master-Slave-Leiste mit zwei Master-Dosen. Das gibt´s soweit ich weiß aber nicht (wenn doch - würde mich ebenfalls interessieren). Die Lösung ist einfach eine normale Master-Slave-Leiste in deren Masterdose einen weitere kurze Steckdosenleiste eingesteckt wird, an der dann die beiden Netzteile der Rechnern hängen (Maximalbelastungen der Dosen beachten!).


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab sie folgender Maßen eingestellt (ist die aktuelle Aquasuite oder wie dat ding heißt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU seitig hab ich natürlich auch nur ein EK-VGA Supremacy GPU only Kühler. Egal, bin zufrieden, hab also noch genug reserven für meine Asus DC II R9 280x, wenn denn der sch*** Full Cover Kühler endlich mal lieferbar ist... GPU Temperatur unter Last 27°C, Wassertemperatur 22°C und CPU 40°C. Hab aber auch nen tollen i7 4770, wo der heatspreader ne unfassbar miese Wärmeleitfähigkeit haben soll.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@vjoe2max: ich hab irgendwo schonmal eine master-slave mit zwei master dosen gesehen. muss nur wieder finden...

edit: hab die wohl nicht so genau angesehen, alles was ich finde, sind leisten, die neben der master-slave funktion noch ein oder zwei permanente haben. 
und eine steckdosenleiste bzw einen verteiler sollte man an den master nicht klemmen, da dieser auch nur eine begrenzte leistung verträgt. die meisten m/s leisten vertragen so zwischen 500W und 600W auf dem master


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Foiertoifel: Wäre klasse, wenn du die finden würdest. Könnte so was auch brauchen.



wolf7 schrieb:


> hab sie folgender Maßen eingestellt (ist die aktuelle Aquasuite oder wie dat ding heißt):


Ist es denn der eingestellte DFM? Wenn ja passt es so, wenn´s ein anderer ist natürlich nicht. Genauer geht´s nur wenn du die Impulsrate durch Auslitern prüfst - im Normalfall haut das aber relativ gut hin.



wolf7 schrieb:


> Hab aber auch nen tollen i7 4770, wo der heatspreader ne unfassbar miese Wärmeleitfähigkeit haben soll.


Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Heatspreaders ist genauso hoch wie bei jeder anderen CPU (er besteht genau wie bei den Vorgängern aus vernickeltem Kupfer). Was beim Haswell (aber auch schon beim IvyBridge) schlecht ist, ist der Wärmeübergang vom DIE zum Heatspreader, weil es nicht verlötet ist. Dazu kommt beim Haswell-DIE die noch höhere Wärmestromdichte und die verstärkte Hotspotneigung.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das meinte ich auch damit. Denke die Temps sind echt okay oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wassertemperatur ist sehr gut. Zum Rest kann man nichts sagen. Sind bloß ausgelesene Chipsensorwerte ohne Aussagekraft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sie edit. ich such aber mal weiter.

@quak, du könntest ja auch die wakü dann an den master stecken, so verhinderst du schonmal, dass der pc ohne angeschaltete wakü laufen kann.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du bräuchtest irgendwie eine schaltung, die sagt "pc geht an, mach mal die wakü mit an" und die schaltung muss auch erkennen können, wenn der pc ausgeht, ob der zweite noch an ist, damit die nicht zu früh abschaltet.


 Kann man nicht eigentlich ein eigenes NT für die Wakü nehmen (so wie ruyven es auch vorgeschlagen hat) und dann zwischen dieses und die Waküpumpe/Lüfter zwei Relais hängen? Also parallel, jedes von einem PC gesteuert.
Alternativ zu den Relais gehen auch Transistoren.

Mit Master-Slave Steckdosenleisten rumzufummeln wär mir zu blöd.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> sie edit. ich such aber mal weiter.
> 
> @quak, du könntest ja auch die wakü dann an den master stecken, so verhinderst du schonmal, dass der pc ohne angeschaltete wakü laufen kann.



So habe ich mir das gedacht, brauche aber 2 Aquaero (18 Lüfter und 2 Pumpen  ) also 2 90 Watt Netzteile, schafft das der Master + die 2 Darkpower pro 10? Wenn ja wie schließ ich das ganze an?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum zwei pumpen und zwei aquaero? einmal reicht doch, die wakü ist dann auch elektrisch ein ganz eigenes system.

und 18 lüfter... ich glaube, ich würde da auch das steuern pfeifen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> warum zwei pumpen und zwei aquaero? einmal reicht doch, die wakü ist dann auch elektrisch ein ganz eigenes system.
> 
> und 18 lüfter... ich glaube, ich würde da auch das steuern pfeifen


 
2 Pumpen, da ich mit nicht sicher bin, ob eine DDC @ 5V für 2 CPU, 2 Gpu, einen AGB 2 ,Aquaero ,2 280er und 2 420er Radis reicht  Da das Gehäuse 70x70x60 /bxhxt) wird, denke ich, dass man da auch 18 Lüfter leise rein bekommt  Und der Aquaero 5 LT kann nur 12 Lüfter :/


----------



## Kurry (9. Februar 2014)

Mit Waküler schafft der AE5 LT alles. Bei mir sinds 3 Pumpen und 9 Lüfter. Temperatur unter 50 Grad an der Endstufe.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob ers schafft oder nicht ist das eine, aber 18 Lüfter und 2 Pumpen sind dann viel schwerer an zu schließen und zu regeln.


----------



## wolf7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ob ers schafft oder nicht ist das eine, aber 18 Lüfter und 2 Pumpen sind dann viel schwerer an zu schließen und zu regeln.


 
9 Lüfter an einem Kanal, damit angeschlossen. Die aktuelle temperatur des dazugehörigen Ausgangs liegt bei unter 26°C. Da ist noch Luft nach oben. Bei den Pumpen weiß ich net, wie das Aquaero damit klar kommt. Kannst die Lüfter dann natürlich nur noch gemeinsam regeln, was vllt ein kleinen Nachteil darstellt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt  zu den Pumpen könnte ja kurry was sagen.


----------



## Kurry (9. Februar 2014)

Hab eine Pumpe pro Kanal. Der vierte Kanal ist für alle Lüfter auf den Radiatoren. 2 Pumpen an EINEM Kanal würde ich nicht machen. Für mich ist die Aufteilung optimal - ich wüsste nicht warum ich die Lüfter untereinander anders steuern sollte, da es die gleichen sind.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja dann könnte ich an 2 Kanäle je eine Pumpe und an die anderen 2 je 9 Lüfter, würde genau aufgehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> 2 Pumpen, da ich mit nicht sicher bin, ob eine DDC @ 5V für 2 CPU, 2 Gpu, einen AGB 2 ,Aquaero ,2 280er und 2 420er Radis reicht  Da das Gehäuse 70x70x60 /bxhxt) wird, denke ich, dass man da auch 18 Lüfter leise rein bekommt  Und der Aquaero 5 LT kann nur 12 Lüfter :/


 
Wenn du eh alles doppelt verbaust, dann kannst du auch kurzerhand zwei getrennte Systeme draus machen...
In der "ich brauche je System 5*140 mm"-Leistungsklasse wird eine Master-/Slave-Lösung jedenfalls definitiv überlastet. Ich bin bei meinem Vorschlag eher von einem System wie in deiner Sig ausgegangen und dazu irgendwas ganz kleines zum surfen, etc. . Der Nutzen von zwei High-End-Spielesystemen an einem Arbeitsplatz will sich mir aber auch nicht so recht erschließen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich habe gesehen die Dose liefert bis 1000 Watt, mein PC zieht nichtmal 500, der andere eher weniger. Aber gibts da nicht was mit mehr als 1000W? Oder ich muss mit Relais arbeiten, kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## metal4all (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn von der Alphacool DC-TL Pumpe zu halten?

Ist zwar ziemlich schwach auf der Brust, aber für einen kleinen Kreislauf sollte sie doch reichen oder?
Denkt ihr ne CPU + Graka könnte sie auch noch packen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst sicher die DC-LT, oder? Ist für den Preis nicht schlecht, ich habe sie jetzt schon zweimal verbaut. Wenn du nicht die beste Verarbeitung brauchst und die Kühlkörper nicht allzu viel und/oder fein sind, arbeitet sie sehr souverän (2x Heatkiller + Radiator >100l/h). Sie ist halt nicht die leiseste, das muss man dazu sagen. Gedrosselt auf ~7-8V schafft sie immer noch um die 60l/h und ist schon schwerer zu orten. Alle Daten habe ich bei mir selbst gemessen und müssen nicht zwangsweise reproduzierbar sein, genauere Infos hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/220770-mini-review-alphacool-dc-lt.html

Kurzum: wenn dich die Lautstärke und teilweise schwankende Verarbeitung nicht abschrecken, absolut empfehlenswert. Tipp: kauf dir gleich ein Bundle aus Pumpe + Deckel oder Pumpe + Deckel + AGB, gibts oftmals auch als B-Ware.


----------



## metal4all (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau die meinte ich  habs gleich mal verbessert...

Das mit der Lautheit find ich doch sehr interessant, mich würde mal ein direkter Lautheitsvergleich als Video interessieren. Wäre es möglich das für mich zu machen?
Das einzige halbwegs brauchbare Video zu der Pumpe, das ich gefunden hab ist dieses: Testing Alphacool DC LT Pump - YouTube (leider kein Vergleich der beiden Pumpen)
Ist das am Anfang und am Ende die Lautstärke auf etwa 7-8 Volt und in der Mitte die volle Power auf 12V? Kannst du das in etwa einschätzen?

Ein Vergleich mit den Phobya DC-12 wäre auch noch sehr interessant. Diese scheinen ja doch kraftvoller und auch leiser zu sein
Kosten zwar das doppelte der DC-LT, aber immer noch um einiges weniger wie die Laing DDC.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gerade nur mobil im Netz, schau es mir nachher mal an und editier das dann hier rein. Video kann ich leider nicht mehr machen, zum einen hat meine Kamera so ihre Mikrofonprobleme, außerdem sind die Pumpen mittlerweile so verbaut, dass die schlecht wieder auszutauschen sind (XBOX und PS3).

Edit: Also die Vibrationen weggedacht, die die Pumpe erzeugt weil sie auf dem Tisch steht, sollte das schon ziemlich so klingen. Wie in meinem Test geschrieben, die erste Pumpe, die ich verbaut habe, konnte ich sogar auf fast 6V runter regeln, da war sie schon ziemlich ruhig, lief aber leider nicht mit der Spannung an. Aber um die 7V sollten eigentlich immer drin sein. Die DC-12 soll ganz gut sein, kann ich aber leider persönlich nicht beurteilen. Ich schwärme ja nach wie vor für die Eheim 600 im AGB, warum ich die damals weggegeben habe, versteh ich nach wie vor nicht: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p860_Alphacool-Eheim-600-Station-II-230V.html. Vergiss bei der Alphacool nicht, dass du noch den Deckel dazu brauchst, dann rückt die nämlich preislich schon recht nah an die Phobya heran. Wenn du nicht experimentieren möchtest, nimm die Phobya.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe gesehen die Dose liefert bis 1000 Watt, mein PC zieht nichtmal 500, der andere eher weniger. Aber gibts da nicht was mit mehr als 1000W? Oder ich muss mit Relais arbeiten, kennt sich da wer aus?



Es geht nicht um die Gesamtleistung (bei der auch 2-3 kW verfügbar wären), sondern um die Masterdose. An der müssen schließlich beide PCs hängen, wenn sie den Strom freigeben sollen. Also darf der Maximalverbauch beider zusammen nicht >550 W sein. Sonst musst du in der Tat selbst mit Relais was basteln (letztlich ist ne Master-Slave ja auch nichts anderes, als ein vom Master gesteuertes Relais)




metal4all schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich mit den Phobya DC-12 wäre auch noch sehr interessant. Diese scheinen ja doch kraftvoller und auch leiser zu sein
> Kosten zwar das doppelte der DC-LT, aber immer noch um einiges weniger wie die Laing DDC.


 
Die Jingway-Pumpen (Phobya, EK,...) gelten vielen als schon zu laut, die DC-LT muss man wohl sehr weit drosseln, ehe sie erträglich wird (haben hier iirc auch n Test im Forum, Links sind im Guide). Testvideos dürftest du zahlreiche für die Coolermaster Eisberg finden - die baut auf die DC-LT auf.

Ich würde, wenn es sooo billig werden muss, eher nach gebrauchten Eheims Ausschau halten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu gibt es eigentlich nichts weiter zu sagen, ne Eheim wäre echt das Beste. Wusste gar nicht, dass der Eisberg auf der Alphacool-Pumpe aufbaut, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## metal4all (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War mir ebenfalls nicht bewusst, danke für den Hinweis 

Ich werd mal schauen was ich so an Videos zum Probehören finden kann


----------



## Azzteredon (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tach, wollte mal fragen was ihr davon haltet... Gehäuse soll ein Bitfenix Prodigy werden 

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/e9da66a85b11304e474cdb94416def8a

PC sollte relativ leise sein, als CPU soll ien i7-4770K zum Einsatz kommen(mit OC)

hab ich was vergessen? 

//edit: .... seh grade das ich mich ziemlich verkuckt hab  die Radis gehn ja im Leben nicht in das Case .... Alternativen? 180er in die Front? mit welchem Lüfter?


----------



## cap82 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo die Experten hier, wäre echt nett, wenn sich der ein oder andere mal meinen Thread ansehen würde, bin gerade dabei mir meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammenzustellen: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e1-i5-3570k-gigabyte-gtx-670-oc-beratung.html

Hoffe, dass das ok geht hier..

Danke schonmal, cap


----------



## Oozy (11. Februar 2014)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Tach, wollte mal fragen was ihr davon haltet... Gehäuse soll ein Bitfenix Prodigy werden
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/e9da66a85b11304e474cdb94416def8a
> 
> ...



Sieht natürlich gut aus. Ich würde persönlich ja die Bitspower Anschlüsse bevorzugen - sind aber sehr teuer. Bei einem solchen Build sollte das aber in Ordnung gehen.  

Ich würde den GPU-Block lieber selber drauf machen. Spart einiges an Geld und du hast den Fullcover drauf, den du auch sicher willst.

Persönlich würde ich eher den schwarzen Shoggy (V 2.0) bevorzugen, da das eher ins Farbschema passt, bzw mir der besser gefällt. 

280 + 240 geht nur, wenn du einen "Shroud" verwendest, sieh dir mal die Client Builds von Singularity Computer auf YT an. 240+240 ganz intern geht nur, wenn du den Dremel einsetzen kannst.  

Welches Mainboard verwendest du? 
PS: ich würde eher auf 11/8 setzen.

Edit: nimm keine BlackIce Radiatoren, da diese enge Lamellen haben. Heisst, dass du schnell drehende Lüfter brauchst um die Kühlleistung auch effektiv zu erhalten. Nehmen kannst du z.B. die Alphacool Radiatoren.

Anstelle vom vorgefertigen Mix könntest du auch Innovatek Protect + Mayhems Dye Orange nehmen, welches du schön dosieren kannst, bis die gewünschte Farbe erhältst. Die "Risiken" von farbigen Wasser sollten dir bekannt sein.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Sieht natürlich gut aus. Ich würde persönlich ja die Bitspower Anschlüsse bevorzugen - sind aber sehr teuer. Bei einem solchen Build sollte das aber in Ordnung gehen.
> 
> Ich würde den GPU-Block lieber selber drauf machen. Spart einiges an Geld und du hast den Fullcover drauf, den du auch sicher willst.
> 
> ...



Bitspower gefallen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so...(Außerdem bin ich mir den EK's schon am von mir gewünschtenPreislimit )

GPU- Block passt es gibt den ganz normalen Nickel-CSQ  außerdem Hätt ich gerne Garantie... Weils die erste Karte sein würde die nicht nur 35€ kostet wie meine 8800gtx... 

Shoggy absichtlich so gewählt, denk nur mal an die gewählte Kühlflüssigkeit 

Werd ich mir mal anschauen... Kein Plan was ein Shroud ist  

MoBo soll ein Asus Maximus VI Impact werden... Wobei ich mittlerweile eher wieder dazu tendiere mein Define R4 als Case zu nehmen weil ich mir auf Caseking mal das Prodigy mit wakü (4770k + 780ti) angeschaut hab.... Ziemlich eng das ganze... Im Define R4 würde es dann das Gigabyte Z87X-OC werden^^ Für die erste Wakü nur mit teurer Hardware... Naaaaja ich glaub ich üb nochmal n bisschen an Gammel Hardware  bevor ich mich an so kleine Gehäuse ran wag

Die Blackice waren deshalb weil ich kaum Platz hab... sowohl im Prodigy als auch im Define R4....(ins define würden 2x280 + 1x 140 reinkommen, mit orangenen Cougar Vortex HDB Lüftern  )


Ja Risiken sind bekannt... Aber angeblich (öfters gelesen) ist Mayhems Pastel für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet (im Gegensatz zum Aurora) ich hätte halt gern diese milchige Suppe weil die bei den EK's im Nickel CSQ richtig gut zur Geltung kommt


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2014)

LOL gestern den X6 1090 gegen den i7 3770 getauscht und im zusammenspiel mit der GTX670 hat die WaKü gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

L-man schrieb:


> LOL gestern den X6 1090 gegen den i7 3770 getauscht und im zusammenspiel mit der GTX670 hat die WaKü gar nichts mehr zu tun.



Wenn der Thuban übertaktet war wunderts mich nicht^^ dann kommen die auch auf TPD-Werte die in Centurion-Nähe liegen


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2014)

Der lief meistens mit der stock Taktung aber stark undervolted. Aber dennoch war das ein Hitzkopf. Und die HD5870 die vorher verbaut war auch^^


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

L-man schrieb:


> Der lief meistens mit der stock Taktung aber stark undervolted. Aber dennoch war das ein Hitzkopf. Und die HD5870 die vorher verbaut war auch^^




Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen^^ mein 1100T läuft auf 3,9 GHz mit 1,425V Vcore, Max. Temp mit ner Antec H2O 620 liegt bei 54 Grad (24h Prime SmallFFT)


----------



## L-man (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen^^ mein 1100T läuft auf 3,9 GHz mit 1,425V Vcore, Max. Temp mit ner Antec H2O 620 liegt bei 54 Grad (24h Prime SmallFFT)


 
die Temperaturen der CPU waren auch nicht hoch aber bei einer Radifläche von 6x120 mussten doch teilweise alle 6 Lüfter im Leerlauf laufen um die Wassertemperatur auf unter 40° zu halten unter Last


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Azzteredon: Wegen deiner Prodigy Frage von oben: mit so potenter Hardware und womöglich noch OC wird es im Prodigy wohl nicht einfach sein alles ruhig zu kühlen. Oben ein 240er und vorn ein 180er Radiator sollten kein Problem sein, eng wird es aber allemal. Die Auswahl an 180er Lüftern ist auch recht begrenzt, ich habe die Phobya schon ein paar mal gehört, können leise sein, haben aber ne Streuung in der Produktion, bei der je nach Lage des Lüfters das Lager klackert. Zu den normalen Silverstones kann ich nichts sagen, die Air Penetrator würde ich jetzt mal als doch eher ungeeignet für Radi-Lüfter einstufen. Wie die großen Enermax sich schlagen müsstest du auch selbst recherchieren.

Man kann es sich zumuten, aber wenn du wirklich noch nie mit der Materie gearbeitet hast, dann wäre ein größeres Gehäuse wie dein R4 wohl besser geeignet, hier kannst du ja im Idealfall vorn und oben 2x280er Radis und hinten und unten 2x 140er Radis platzieren. Vom Platzangebot zum arbeiten mal ganz abgesehen. ich will nicht sagen, dass es im Prodigy unmöglich ist, die Konstrukteure haben sich ja doch ein paar Gedanken gemacht, aber es wird fummeliger und höchstwahrscheinlich auch lauter.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hab schon "mit der Materie gearbeitet"  nur kostet jetzt dir Graka doppelt so viel wie das letzte System  

Den unteren 140er lass ich weg, genau so wie beide Festplattenkäfige rauskommen, dann vorn ein. 60mm 280er EK-Radi mit Push-Pull, hinten den 140er Push-Pull und oben nen 280er Push.

Im Prodigy hab ich richtig wenig Platz wenn ichs leise kühlen will, da hast du Recht. Das ist aber auch eins der Hauptkriterien  wobei das R4 nicht gerade gut für WaKü geeignet ist...


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das R4 ist ok, ist nicht zwingend dafür ausgelegt, aber es gibt eigentlich genügend Möglichkeiten, da habe ich schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen (ich habe mein A05 ausgebaut, damit ich zwei 360er, einen 240er und einen 120er Radiator rein bekomme, sonst ist das Gehäuse ja auch gänzlich WaKü ungeeignet ).

Push Pull wegen der Optik oder der Radidicke? Also ich weiß, dass es bei dünneren Exemplaren kaum etwas bringt außer mehr Krach, bei so einer Dicke bin ich leider etwas überfragt, kommt denn hinten auch so ein dicker rein?

Wieso hinten oder oben? Ich würde, wenn du das Case nimmst, beide machen, dann hast du wenigstens ein ruhiges System. Denn ein 280er vorn und 140er hinten, ist jetzt nicht viel besser als ein 240er + 180er im Prodigy, stupide in den Taschenrechner gehämmert (nur als grober Vergleich): 58800mm² gegenüber 61200mm², ergo sogar schlechter (!) wenn man die Dicke des Radiators berücksichtigt kommst du in etwa auf die gleiche Kühleistung. Ich würde für eine leise GTX 780Ti schon einen 360er Radiator rechnen, die R290X sollte ja in etwa genauso viel Abwärme produzieren (?), deswegen würde ich das auch als knapp und nicht leise bewältigbar einstufen.

Ich hab das Prodigy selbst hier neben mir stehen in der mATX-Version, da wird es schon frickelig einen 240er + 180er Radiator einzubasteln 

Edit: zu dumm zum rechnen , Zahlen ausgetauscht


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das R4 ist ok, ist nicht zwingend dafür ausgelegt, aber es gibt eigentlich genügend Möglichkeiten, da habe ich schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen (ich habe mein A05 ausgebaut, damit ich zwei 360er, einen 240er und einen 120er Radiator rein bekomme, sonst ist das Gehäuse ja auch gänzlich WaKü ungeeignet ).
> 
> Push Pull wegen der Optik oder der Radidicke? Also ich weiß, dass es bei dünneren Exemplaren kaum etwas bringt außer mehr Krach, bei so einer Dicke bin ich leider etwas überfragt, kommt denn hinten auch so ein dicker rein?
> 
> ...



Push-Pull wegen beidem, Optik und Leistung ich meinte Oben ein 280er slim mit einfach Bestückung (Push) vorne ein dicker 280er mit Push-Pull und hinten ein (glaub 40mm warns?!) 140er Radi mit Push-Pull.  

Ich hoffe 2x280mm und 1x140mm sollten reichen um alles ruhig kühl zu stellen 

Und ich wage zu behaupten das eine 290X mehr Abwärme produziert als eine 780 ti  

Jo bei mir stehen zz. auch 2 Prodigy rum, deshalb bin ich auf die Idee gekommen


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach so alles klar, ja dann hast du natürlich genug Kühlfläche. Wenn du hinten Push-Pull machst, musst du nur aufpassen, dass das "Paket" aus Lüftern und Radi nicht zu weit ins Gehäuse ragt, sonst kann es sein, dass du bei der Verschlauchung des CPU-Kühlers in Bedrängnis kommst, gerade wenn es um Biegeradien der Schläuche geht, mit Winkeln löst sich das Problem aber meist (nur manche sind ja prinzipiell allergisch gegen die Dinger )

Prodigy schön und gut, es ist ja schon durchdacht, aber ne High-End Karte leise kühlen wird echt schwer bis unmöglich.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich hab ich auch was gegen Winkel   jaa ich werd kucken wie das mit dem 140er hinhaut, wenns zu groß wird dann hau ich halt einen raus^^ dauert sowieso noch Weile bis ich mir das alles leisten kann


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja es gibt Situationen in denen sie nicht sehr ästhetisch ausschauen bzw. die, die dann doch gut aussehen, fast soviel kosten wie 3 normale Winkel  Aber an manchen Ecken geht es teilweise nicht ohne, vor allem wenn es halt eng wird. Ich meinte auch viel mehr, dass sie als Durchflusskiller und sonst wie bezeichnet werden, aber wer nur auf den DFM starrt, hat sowieso das Thema irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden.

Ich würde es vorher gut ausmessen mit dem 140er, aber i.d.R. passen die ohne Probleme daneben, aber beim Push-Pull kommen halt wieder 25mm Dicke dazu, deswegen wollte ich es anmerken.


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



L-man schrieb:


> LOL gestern den X6 1090 gegen den i7 3770 getauscht und im zusammenspiel mit der GTX670 hat die WaKü gar nichts mehr zu tun.


 
Habe vor kurzem einen Ähnlichen wechsel gemacht, einen Phenom II X4 940 der ersten Generation, mit 140W TDP gegen einen i7 3770k getauscht. Dazu noch vom Thermalchill 3x140er auf nen Mora umgestiegen Es gibt quasi keine Erwärmung mehr, selbst bei Prime + Furmark ist Ruhe

Zum Winkel: Ich habe die Wakü ja im HTPC, nen nettes kleines Lian Li, da ist auch nicht wirklich Platz. Ohne Winkel geht da GAR NICHTS.


----------



## Delusa (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo leute mal so ne frage wie viel Bar hat eine wasser külung eigenlich ?

MFG Delusa


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Wakü hat eigentlich kein Bar. Es ist ja nur eine Umwälzpumpe. Druck kann höchstens entstehen wenn sich das Wasser ausdehnt (durch die Wärme) da der Kreislauf ja geschlossen ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

null, denke ich mal.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

Meinst du den Druck den die Pumpe in eine Richtung aufbaut? Kommt auf die Pumpe an, du hast doch immer die Angabe dabei: 

XX m wassersäule

Eigentlich kann man sagen 1m = 1 bar.


----------



## Delusa (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok dann mal so gefragt ich habe ne raddy angebort mini loch hab dan abgeschlifen und zu gelötet, wie warscheinlich ist das das so was aufgeht ?

Bild ist auch da


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am einfachsten wirds sein, der in der Badewanne mal paar Tage ander Pumpe lassen. Könntest ihn auch in ne Firma geben und nen Drucktest machen lassen...


----------



## Delusa (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hab 4 anschlüse hab 2 zugemacht ihn mit wasser gefült und dan dann mit der wasser leitung getestet und es kamm nichts raus er hat schon leise geknackt


----------



## rossi1002 (11. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich hat eine 10 m Wassersäule 1 bar. Sonst würden ja die Laings mehrere Bar Druck machen können.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. Februar 2014)

Schreibfehler... Sorry, grade nur mit dem Handy on...


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn eine 10meter wassersäule 1bar druck hat, dann hat die laing wohl nichtmal 0,5bar. sofern wassersäule mit förderhöhe gleichzusetzen ist.

@ delusa: puste mal an einem ende rein und mach alle anderen öffnunf zu. puste so kräftig zu kannst.


----------



## Joselman (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut das ich den nicht mehr drin habe... Hatte den AGB wirklich nur ganz locker wieder zusammengedreht. Kann das gar nicht glauben aber war wohl doch zu fest.


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Delusa schrieb:


> ok dann mal so gefragt ich habe ne raddy angebort mini loch hab dan abgeschlifen und zu gelötet, wie warscheinlich ist das das so was aufgeht ?
> 
> Bild ist auch da


 
Wenn du es gut gemacht hast ist es dicht. Habe bei meinem Mora damals zu lange Schrauben genommen = zwei Löcher
Verlötet und gut is, hält jetzt nen guten Monat, oder zwei. Pumpe ist ne Aquastream XT Ultra, die hat ja bissl Kraft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Delusa schrieb:


> Hallo leute mal so ne frage wie viel Bar hat eine wasser külung eigenlich ?
> 
> MFG Delusa


 
Wenn man typische Durchflusszahlen mit den Kennlinien der verfügbaren Pumpen abgleicht, landet man bei <0,2 bar. Viele Kreisläufe dürfte bei <0,1 bar liegen. Technisch möglich sind, z.B. einem abgeknickten Schlauch oder öffnen einer Schnelltrennkupplung, mit den genutzten Pumpen 0,3 bis 0,4 bar. (jeweils Maximaldruck, unmittelbar hinter der Pumpe)
Dazu kommen jeweils noch 0,02 bis 0,05 bar statischer Druck am tiefsten Punkt des Kreislaufes.

Oder in kurz: Nichts, woran man auch nur zwei Sekunden Nachdenken verschwenden müsste.
(Es sei denn, man will einen Cora HF nutzen. Der ist für 0,3 bar spezifiziert und wenn zuviel Fett auf den O-Ringen ist, kann er auch schon bei 0,15-0,2 nachgeben  )


----------



## Delusa (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke sehr für die info.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Gut das ich den nicht mehr drin habe... Hatte den AGB wirklich nur ganz locker wieder zusammengedreht. Kann das gar nicht glauben aber war wohl doch zu fest.


 
Kommt vor, meiner ist damals geplatzt als sich das Wasser drin dann dochmal etwas erwärmt hat - war sehr begeisternd


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man, ich habe gerade die Beschreibung zu diesem Radi gelesen


Spoiler



Das Grundprinzip ist seit Jahren in vielen System erprobt wurden(worden).
Somit wird eines(eine) der lautesten Lärmquellen in ihrem System eliminiert! (Btw, lauteste Lärmquellen hört sich eh ... an)

Durch das Stecksystem können(kann) auf die in der letzten Generation verwendeten Anschlüsse versichtet(verzichtet) werden. So konnten(konnte) die Hauptdurchflussbremse getilgt werden und wirkt nun genau umgekehrt.

 Die Verbindung der Profile erfolgt durch im Lieferumfang enthaltenen(enthaltene) U-Klammern, wobei hier zu erwähnen gilt: Alle Grundprofile sind Vormontiert(vormontiert) und sie(Sie) brauchen sie nur noch an die Gehäusewand zu(kein ZU) befestigen!


Gnade wenn ich was übersehen habe, aber der Text ist furchtbar. Ich hoffe die korrigieren das, denn so viele Fehler in einer so kurzen Beschreibung sorgen dafür, dass ich dieses Produkt höchswahrscheinlich nicht kaufen werde. Seriösität und so...


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Allein dieser Werbespruch, dass die Anschlüsse vom Flaschenhals (glaube kaum, dass gerade die Anschlüsse der Flaschenhals bei einem Radi sind^^) zum super Durchflussbeschleuniger mutieren, sollte einen doch grübeln lassen...




oder zum lachen bringen


----------



## cap82 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man typische Durchflusszahlen mit den Kennlinien der verfügbaren Pumpen abgleicht, landet man bei <0,2 bar. Viele Kreisläufe dürfte bei <0,1 bar liegen. Technisch möglich sind, z.B. einem abgeknickten Schlauch oder öffnen einer Schnelltrennkupplung, mit den genutzten Pumpen 0,3 bis 0,4 bar. (jeweils Maximaldruck, unmittelbar hinter der Pumpe)
> Dazu kommen jeweils noch 0,02 bis 0,05 bar statischer Druck am tiefsten Punkt des Kreislaufes.
> 
> Oder in kurz: Nichts, woran man auch nur zwei Sekunden Nachdenken verschwenden müsste.
> (Es sei denn, man will einen Cora HF nutzen. Der ist für 0,3 bar spezifiziert und wenn zuviel Fett auf den O-Ringen ist, kann er auch schon bei 0,15-0,2 nachgeben  )


 
Nice, dann kann ich ja das Überdruckventil wieder aus meinem Warenkorb schmeißen...


----------



## Oozy (11. Februar 2014)

Kann man eine Laing DDC mit PWM-Steuerung am MSI Z87*I* laufen lassen? Verträgt der 4pin Anschluss eine Laing DDC?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bloß nicht, das würde das Mainboard mit Sicherheit beschädigen. Soweit ich weiß zieht eine Laing beim Anlaufen gern über 20W, sowas macht kein Mainboardregler mit. Entweder ein fertiges Steuergerät kaufen (Aquaero, Lüftersteuerung mit genug Belastbarkeit, etc.) oder hier mal reinschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/237234-how-poweramp-fuer-lueftersteuerung-oder-aquastream-xt-ultra.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nur das pwm- und das tachosignal ans board klemmst und Strom direkt über das Netzteil in die Pumpe geht, ist das problemlos mit jedem mainboard möglich


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die Laing ohne Mod überhaupt PWM-fähig?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt mittlerweile eine Variante der DDC(Verkauft mit Swiftech und EK Label) mit PWM und bei den ganz neuen "traditionellen" Modellen ist die Platine wohl identisch.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, ich wusste, dass es Modelle mit Platinen gab/gibt, auf denen das PWM-Signal nur nicht genutzt wurde, jetzt gibts sie also auch noch zu kaufen. Naja meine ist schon etwas betagter, da bin ich etwas aus der Materie gerutscht


----------



## Oozy (12. Februar 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bloß nicht, das würde das Mainboard mit Sicherheit beschädigen. Soweit ich weiß zieht eine Laing beim Anlaufen gern über 20W, sowas macht kein Mainboardregler mit. Entweder ein fertiges Steuergerät kaufen (Aquaero, Lüftersteuerung mit genug Belastbarkeit, etc.) oder hier mal reinschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/237234-how-poweramp-fuer-lueftersteuerung-oder-aquastream-xt-ultra.html





FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn du nur das pwm- und das tachosignal ans board klemmst und Strom direkt über das Netzteil in die Pumpe geht, ist das problemlos mit jedem mainboard möglich





Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile eine Variante der DDC(Verkauft mit Swiftech und EK Label) mit PWM und bei den ganz neuen "traditionellen" Modellen ist die Platine wohl identisch.



Vielen Dank !

--------------------------------------------------------

Sind Acrylglasrohre generell zu empfehlen, oder sollte man davor (noch) die Finger lassen? Speziell meine ich jetzt die Bitspower Crystal Link (da bei CK erhältlich) + entsprechende Anschlüsse.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die originalen crystal link sind ja immer nur ganz kurze stücke und immer gerade. da würde ich mir weniger gedanken machen, als bei zB halben meter rohr, was in irgendwelche formen gebogen wurde. 
aber an sich kann man eigendlich auch bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Oh man, ich habe gerade die Beschreibung zu diesem Radi gelesen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Der HF müsste seit 3-4 (5?) Jahren auf dem Markt sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass noch einmal jemand die Beschreibung überarbeitet 
Aber Alphacool ist da nicht der einzige Hersteller, dessen Produktbeschreibungen man anmerkt, dass sich die Firma auf technisch begabte Leute zurückgeht...




euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Allein dieser Werbespruch, dass die Anschlüsse vom Flaschenhals (glaube kaum, dass gerade die Anschlüsse der Flaschenhals bei einem Radi sind^^) zum super Durchflussbeschleuniger mutieren, sollte einen doch grübeln lassen...


 
Der ursprüngliche Cora non-HF war im Innenquerschnitt ein Alu-Rohr mit ~12-13 mm Durchmesser. An deren Ende musste dann T-Stücke geschraubt werden, die typischerweise 6-7 mm Innendurchmesser haben dürften und dann halt auch noch eine Ecke. Die Beschreibung hat also definitiv recht, die Anschlüsse haben den Löwenanteil des Durchflusswiderstandes verursacht.
Ob einen das nun, in Anbetracht des allgemein geringen Widerstandes von Radiatoren, sonderlich interessieren sollte, ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Thema. Jemand, der einen Radiator als "High Flow" bewirbt, hat da offensichtlich eine eindeutige Antwort drauf  (das es ausgerechnet DER Düsenkühler-Pionier ist...)
Mich hat an den alten Verbindungen jedenfalls eher der Preis gestört, für ein aktuelles System der unteren Mittelklasse würde man schnell mal 50 € allein für T-Stücke ausgeben. Die neue Bauweise wäre also ein deutlicher Fortschritt - wenn es einen Sicherungsmechanismus gäbe.




AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Kann man eine Laing DDC mit PWM-Steuerung am MSI Z87*I* laufen lassen? Verträgt der 4pin Anschluss eine Laing DDC?


 
Die Stromaufnahme: Unwahrscheinlich. Aber iirc läuft die Stromversorgung auch bei der PWM über einen normalen Molexstecker, nur das PWM-Signal kommt vom Lüfteranschluss. (und falls nicht könnte man so eine Verbindung leicht basteln)


----------



## Delusa (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo leute ich bins noch mal, ich hab ja ne ausgleisbähelter und pumpe in eins was ja nicht schlecht sein muss aber warum saugt mein pumpe imer wieder lufft an (Sehe bild) zudem wo ist diesen kleine gebogene Roh ?

jemand tipps ?

MFG Delusa


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das gebogene rohr soll das einströmende wasser durch das loch da drunter direkt wieder an die pumpe geben. das ist warscheinlich auch der grund. warum die immer wieder luft ansaugt, die kann nicht raus, da sie direkt wieder eingesaugt wird


----------



## Delusa (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja dachte ich mir schon, und jetzt überlege ich ob ich das abmache 

mhh


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn das rohr zur saeite gebogen wäre, würde das wohl sogar was bringen


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und am besten noch etwas verlängert oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an sich hätte das gewinde für den rücklauf einfach um ein paar cm verschoben platziert sein müssen


----------



## Delusa (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach ich hole mir einfach ne anderen ab habs jetzt satt


----------



## eRaTitan (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf man 2x verschiede Wasser Fertig Gemische miteinander mischen, funktioniert das?


----------



## Thoriig (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Mischpolizei kommt nicht direkt, ich würde es aber nicht machen oder notfalls in einem Becher testen und schauen ob es flockt/ reagiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da sganze bitte auch unter leichter wärmeeinwirkung testen, nicht das es erts bei 35° anfängt zu "reagieren"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn das rohr zur saeite gebogen wäre, würde das wohl sogar was bringen


 
Die Ausrichtung nach unten ist schon okay. Dadurch liegt der Einlass auch bei halb vollem AGB noch unter dem Wasserspiegel und es kann keine Luft aus dem AGB in den Kreislauf wandern, wenn das System steht.
Ein 100% fail ist es nur, direkt darunter den Einlass der Pumpe zu platzieren. Zwischen Ein- und Auslass muss soviel Abstand wie nur irgend möglich liegen...


----------



## eRaTitan (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thoriig schrieb:


> Die Mischpolizei kommt nicht direkt, ich würde es aber nicht machen oder notfalls in einem Becher testen und schauen ob es flockt/ reagiert.


 


> da sganze bitte auch unter leichter wärmeeinwirkung testen, nicht das es erts bei 35° anfängt zu "reagieren"



Dann lass ich das. Dann kaufe ich mir gleich ganz neues. Weil das wo ich im Moment drin habe von EK, ist Ausverkauft bis ende nächsten Monat, nur brauch ich das jetzt.

Thx für die Antworten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, einfach destiliertes wasser?
ich hab nix anderes im system 
da szweite wirds ebenso bekommen


----------



## metal4all (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin nun ziemlich günstig an eine OCZ Hydro Pulse 500 gekommen. Diese sollte ja baugleich zur DD CPX-1 sein und ich vermute mal auch baugleich zur Phobya DC12-260. (Kann das einer bestätigen?)

Mit dabei ist nun ein Adapterkabel mit 2 Molex dran (is klar, daher kommt der Strom), ein 3-Pin, der rote und schwarze Kabel (Anschluss an eine Steuerung?) besitzt, ein 3-Pin, an den nur ein gelbes Kabel angeschlossen ist (ich nehme an dies ist das Signalkabel ist, dass ans Mainboard gehört?)  und der 3-Pin Anschluss für die Pumpe.

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musste gerade erstmal nachsehen. als wenn du die pumpe ungeregelt direkt über das netzteil laufen lässt, brauchst du den adapter. der eine 3pin mit gelb dann ans mainboard für tacho, richtig. wenn du die pumpe an eine lüftersteuerung anklemmst und trotzdem das tachosignal ins mainboard einspeisen willst, nimmst du wieder den 3pin mit tacho ans mb, den anderen 3pin an die lüftersteuerung. 
ich rate einfach mal von ab, den 3pin mit der stromzufuhr gleichzeitig mit dem dem alten 4pin zu nutzen, ich bin gerade nicht sicher, ob die davon nicht durchbrennt oder sonstwas kaputtgeht

bei 0.6A die die pumpe zieht, kannst du die aber problemlos direkt ans mainboard klemmen und das adapterkabel weglassen


----------



## metal4all (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Befüllen des Kreislaufs benutze ich dann aber besser das Adapterkabel


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guter plan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



metal4all schrieb:


> Ich bin nun ziemlich günstig an eine OCZ Hydro Pulse 500 gekommen. Diese sollte ja baugleich zur DD CPX-1 sein und ich vermute mal auch baugleich zur Phobya DC12-260. (Kann das einer bestätigen?)



Die Jingway DP-1200 wird von Phobya iirc als DC12-400 vermarktet.



> Mit dabei ist nun ein Adapterkabel mit 2 Molex dran (is klar, daher kommt der Strom), ein 3-Pin, der rote und schwarze Kabel (Anschluss an eine Steuerung?) besitzt, ein 3-Pin, an den nur ein gelbes Kabel angeschlossen ist (ich nehme an dies ist das Signalkabel ist, dass ans Mainboard gehört?)  und der 3-Pin Anschluss für die Pumpe.
> 
> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


 
3 Pin-Signal kommt hin, der andere 3 Pin klingt nach Stromversorgung - er wäre dann funktional identisch zum Molex. Ist aber eine imho ungewöhnliche Konfiguration. Kannst du vielleicht ein Bild machen, damit man sieht, welche Adern wo zusammenführen und welche der Stecker überhaupt welche sind und bei welchen es sich um Buchsen handelt?


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der HF müsste seit 3-4 (5?) Jahren auf dem Markt sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass noch einmal jemand die Beschreibung überarbeitet
> Aber Alphacool ist da nicht der einzige Hersteller, dessen Produktbeschreibungen man anmerkt, dass sich die Firma auf technisch begabte Leute zurückgeht...


 
_Hallo Herr .....,  vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail, und die durchaus angebrachte konstruktive Kritik. Die von Ihnen angesprochenen Fehler wurden von uns behoben.  Bitte beachten Sie dass wir uns 10 Tage an unsere Angebote gebunden fühlen. Please note that we feel bound 10 days on our offers. Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards Alphacool International GmbH  Marienberger Str. 1 D-38122 Braunschweig/Germany

_Tatsächlich ein Erfolg


----------



## metal4all (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Jingway DP-1200 wird von Phobya iirc als DC12-400 vermarktet.


Die OCZ Hydro Pulse 500 oder auch DD CPX-1 oder auch  Phobya DC12-260 sollte aber doch der Jingway DP-600 entsprechen oder nicht?
Die OCZ Hydro Pulse 800 oder auch DD CPX-Pro auch  Phobya DC12-400 sollte der Jingway DP-1200 entsprechen.
http://skinneelabs.com/jingway-pumps/#



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3 Pin-Signal kommt hin, der andere 3 Pin klingt nach Stromversorgung - er wäre dann funktional identisch zum Molex. Ist aber eine imho ungewöhnliche Konfiguration. Kannst du vielleicht ein Bild machen, damit man sieht, welche Adern wo zusammenführen und welche der Stecker überhaupt welche sind und bei welchen es sich um Buchsen handelt?


 
Bilder reich ich morgen früh nach


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zur Pulse 500 auf die schnelle was von >4m Förderhöhe / 800l/h Fördervolumen gefunden, das wäre für mich die 1200.


----------



## metal4all (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du verwechselst die 500er mit der 800er.
Der Name deutet schon auf das Fördervolumen hin

Pulse 500 --> 2m Höhe und 500l/h
Pulse 800 --> 4m Höhe und 800l/h


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier ein bild, hab ich gerade gefunden: http://www.pctuner.net/OC-Cooling/Pompa-OCZ/Hydro%20Pulse%20Water%20Pump%20800-insieme.jpg

das zeigt das kabel auch recht gut. ein 3pin für signal, der andere sowie der molex 4pin sind für stromzufuhr.


----------



## metal4all (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau das Kabel ist es


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal eine frage zu den Wasser.
Ich habe mir nun neues Bestellt.
Wenn ich meine WaKü entleere und sich darin noch ein wenig von dem alten Wasser sich drin befindet, wäre das schlimm?

Und wie Teste ich ob die beiden Zusätze mit einander reagieren?
Einfach in einen Topf und dann erhitzen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

spuehl vorher einmal mit dest. wasser durch, dann müsste alles so verduennt sein, das da selbst wenn was passiert, die auswirkungen höchstens 3 kruemel im agb wären


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo kann ich mir das schnell Kaufen, möchte es jetzt ungerne Bestellen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an sich in jedem baumarkt. alternativ haben autoläden möglicherweise auch was. und in schneidereibedarf, so ein dampfbügeleisen braucht auch destilliertes wasser.

und zum testen einfach mal ein wenig vermischen und in ein stück schlauch einfüllen. zum erhitzen könnte ein dampfbad klappen, bin aber nicht sicher, wie sie heisser wasserdamf auf den schlauch auswirkt. 
einfach einen topf mit wasser füllen, ein sieb drauflegen und da den schlauch reinlegen. wobei der dampf natürlich deutlich mehr hitze als die wakü entwickeln dürfte


----------



## wolf7 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne Frage zur Aquastream XT Standard: Hab ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten, die zu regeln? (maximale Leistung bzw. manuelle Drehzahlvorgabe)


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab schon auf der Homepage vom Baumarkt geschaut. Nichts gefunden.
Sowas würde auch gehen oder? Destilliertes Wasser 1l: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann die über die aquasuite bestimmt auch komplett so einstellen, wie man will. zB alle stunde einmal kurz für 5minuten voll aufdrehen und sonst nur auf 50%.
warum auch immer man das tun sollte  einmal eingestellt und nie wieder angefasst.

@eRa: ja, das geht auch, nur im baumarkt bekomsmt du für den preis schon fast n 5liter kanister


----------



## wolf7 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> man kann die über die aquasuite bestimmt auch komplett so einstellen, wie man will. zB alle stunde einmal kurz für 5minuten voll aufdrehen und sonst nur auf 50%.
> warum auch immer man das tun sollte  einmal eingestellt und nie wieder angefasst.
> 
> @eRa: ja, das geht auch, nur im baumarkt bekomsmt du für den preis schon fast n 5liter kanister


 
Bitte wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie steig ich noch nicht komplett durch dieses Programm durch.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Bauhaus habe ich für 5L dest. Wasser 3€ und ein paar gequetschte bezahlt


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> @eRa: ja, das geht auch, nur im baumarkt bekomsmt du für den preis schon fast n 5liter kanister



Dann fahre ich da mal hin


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab vor ein paar monaten 5l kanister beim aldi gesehen, für unter 2€. aber das scheint nur ein vorrübergehender artikel gewesen zu sein


----------



## metal4all (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise findet mal aqua dest. auch in jeder Tanke.


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt 
Ne Tanke ist im Ort, dann schau ich da einmal


----------



## Kurry (15. Februar 2014)

In der Tanke kostet 1L soviel wie 5L im Baumarkt ^^


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekomme ein Liter von meinem Nachbarn gespendet


----------



## Joungmerlin (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn du den Kreislauf nur durchspülen willst kannst du auch normales Leitungswasser nehmen.

@Wolf7:

Meine Aquastream XT macht bei automatischer Einstellung 74Hz.
Das ist mir aber zu laut, daher hab ich die manuell auf 64Hz laufen. Bei meinem Kreislauf macht die mit der Einstellung ca. 140l/h, und selbst mit dem minimum von 50Hz macht die noch ca. 99l/h allerdings brummt sie dann sehr unangenehm. 

Mein Kreislauf sieht wie folgt aus:
AGB -> Pumpe (AS XT Ultra) -> CPU Kühler (Heatkiller Rev. 3) -> zwei MagiCool Slim 360 Radis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



metal4all schrieb:


> genau das Kabel ist es



Dann ist es so, wie gedacht:
Schließt man unten rechts die Pumpe an, kann über den mittleren 3 Pin die Drehzahl abgelesen werden. Über den linken 3 Pin kann die Pumpe mit Strom versorgt werden - z.B. von einer Lüftersteuerung. Alternativ (! auf keinen Fall "und" !) kann der Strom über den rechten 4 Pin-Molex kommen. Der mittlere Molex (Buchse) dient nur zur Weiterleitung, so geht bei Anschluss über Molex kein Anschluss verloren.
Wenn man Strom und Drehzahl über den gleichen 3 Pin zur Verfügung stellen will, kann das Kabel nicht genutzt werden.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> an sich in jedem baumarkt. alternativ haben autoläden möglicherweise auch was. und in schneidereibedarf, so ein dampfbügeleisen braucht auch destilliertes wasser.



Aus genau dem Grund gibt es das eigentlich in jedem Supermarkt. (kostet z.T. aber etwas mehr, als in Baumärkten - bis zu 1€/l habe ich schon gesehen)


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch gut zu Wissen, jetzt bin ich schlauer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2014)

also bei uns gibts des bei tedi, 1,30 fuer 5l


----------



## eRaTitan (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute 

Hab ein kleines problem 
Ich habe zwei Corsair GT - wo ich Wasserkühlen will.
Nur ist iwie der Wasserkühler zu klein  

Und hier steht, dass meine jetzige Config nicht funktioniert?! Aber wie soll ich den Kühler drauf bekommen wenn der Abstand zu groß ist?!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast anscheinend den kühler für zwei riegel. der passt nur, wenn du die direkt nebeneinander steckst, womit du allerdings auch dual-channel verzichten musst.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na toll & das kann nicht irgendwo stehen!?  
Heißt ich kann nur 4GB von meinen 8 nutzen, right?


----------



## Joselman (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schick den Kühler zurück und nimm einen für 4 Riegel. Der steht halt an einer Seite etwas über aber das sieht man gar nicht.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Kühler aber schon aufgemacht, ist aber noch keine 2 Wochen alt.
Meinst du die machen das, ohne gemecker?


----------



## Joselman (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie den Kühler aufgemacht? Aus der Verpackung oder aufgeschraubt? Ausgepackt ist egal! War über 50,-€ und online gekauft? Wenn ja kannst den einfach ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückgeben.

Edit: beim Rückgaberecht bin ich grade unsicher ich meine es wäre ab 50,-€ bei Onlinedeals.


----------



## eRaTitan (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. Wollte ihn ja draufbauen, also einfach aus der Verpackung raus.
Sind hab heute 12 Tage!
Hat mich 33,90 Gekostet,  bestellt bei Caseking.de


----------



## Joselman (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schreib Caseking du willst den umtauschen gegen einen für 4er Kühler. Schlimmstenfalls musst du die Portokosten tragen. Ich habe mit denen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und glaube nicht das es Probleme gibt!


----------



## eRaTitan (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay 
Ich hoffe es


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ kannst du dir auch einen zweiten 2er bestellen. Die sind halt für eine 2er Bank gedacht und dein Board hat deren zwei.


----------



## Joselman (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist aber irgendwie ne Bastellösung. Ich meine erstmal hat man 2 Anschlüsse mehr und ggf. muss man Winkel benutzen. Dazu kommt noch, dass dann beide Kühler nur auf einer Seite mit 2 Schrauben befestigt sind. Bei einem Kühler der zur Hälfte "in der Luft hängt". Geht bestimmt aber der 4er ist sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Kurry (17. Februar 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Na toll & das kann nicht irgendwo stehen!?
> Heißt ich kann nur 4GB von meinen 8 nutzen, right?



Das steht doch drauf für 2Rams. Außerdem ist das so wie es jetzt gesteckt ist doch auch kein Dualchannel?!


----------



## kohelet (18. Februar 2014)

Kannste einfach zurückschicken und nen passenden bestellen. Wenn dich dein gewissen kränkt dann ab damit in den MP und in den sauren Apfel des Lehrgeldes beißen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK hat vorhin bekannt gegeben, dass sie erstmals ein Laing D5 Cover Kit veröffentlichen 

EK-D5 Cover Kit (Nickel) Acetal


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schick. die schwarze version gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurde auch langsam Zeit.. wobei ich mir für meine DDC das Schwarze Heatsinkhousing hole  Entkopplung schon dabei 

Ich bin gerade dabei mich um meine beiden Lüfter zu kümmern, die nicht richtig sind, danach werde ich noch exakt 10 weitere Lüfter bestellen  Eigentlich wollte ich WE bestellen, aber da ist leider Gottes etwas dazwischengekommen. Dem Bau sei Dank yey.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob das heatsink housing mit dem uni-holder D5 und der ddc addon plate kompatibel ist. doppelte entkopplung und kannst die pumpe normal stehend an der wand montieren


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man bestimmt bei EK fragen, die sind da sehr hilfsbereit. Letztes mal als ich wegen dem Kühler für die Kingpin (war nicht im Konfigurator) gefragt habe, habe ich innerhalb von 3 Minuten ne Antwort bekommen.

Mein Konto wird leiden.. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/043be1064d0785eb80dd51d93ae3572d

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/12deb0801d756e533f6d7cb80d325b4a

Dazu noch später der Kühler für die King Pin und die EK Lüftersteuerung .. puuhh


----------



## Verminaard (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist du dir da sicher wegen des 13/10er Schlauch?
Ich hab aktuell in einem System auch bisschen was davon verbaut, aber keine großartigen Rundungen drinnen.
Der Primochillschlauch ist 1a, wuerde bei normaler Installation, wenn Platz genug vorhanden ist eher den 16/10er verwenden.


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

m.M.n. sieht 16/10 selbst im 900D klobig aus  deswegen, ich steh da nicht so auf die Dicken Schläuche


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 würde ich selber nur bei schläuchen nehmen, die aussen verlegt werden, zB bei einem externen MoRa oder wo man sonst noch so aussen was verlegen sollt


----------



## nyso (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den 16/11er im gesamten System. Hab auch was extern, aber auch als ich alles intern hatte. Der knickt halt nicht so schnell ab. Ist mir trotz enger Radien noch nie passiert.
Allerdings sind die Anschlüsse für die deutlich teurer als für 13/10er.... Bitspower verlangt gleich mal das doppelte, statt ~5€ nämlich min. 10€.
Das kann man in die Entscheidung mit einfließen lassen^^


----------



## Verminaard (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perfect Seal Tuellen.
Sieht mMn am Besten aus und kosten relativ wenig.
Und nein, da geht kein Schlauch runter. Zumindest die Kombi Primochill 16/10 bzw 13/10 und PS Tuellen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie gesagt zu groß für das 900D, so wie ich es dann gestalten möchte


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SOOOO viel dicker ist 16/10mm im Vergleich zu 13/10mm  nicht, dafür aber knickstabiler.


----------



## nyso (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> wie gesagt zu groß für das 900D, so wie ich es dann gestalten möchte


 
Öhm, ich habe es in nem HTPC, mit dem dicken Primochill. Alles andere würde darin verloren aussehen, finde ich


----------



## metal4all (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Ist irgendwas an den Feser Anschraubtüllen auszusetzen, die AT anbietet?


----------



## xCiRE007x (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde aber ziemlich viel im Inneren mit Blech verkleiden, dadurch und durch die Midplate wird das alles wesentlich kleiner wirken, zumal mir die großen Fittings missfallen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PS Tuellen!


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heey leute 

In meiner Pumpe ist ein Riss drin, wo kann ich dieses Stück von der Pumpe neu Kaufen?

Pumpe: Aquastream XT Ultra.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, da die pumpe identisch mit eheims ist, ...

1. aquacomputer selbst
2. eheim
3. andere lizenznehmer


----------



## nyso (22. Februar 2014)

Aquacomputer bietet das Teil irgendwo direkt als Ersatzteil an.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt da der Anschluss ran? wenn ja , bisschen 2K Kleber drumrum , so hab ich meine Eheim geklebt


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*eRaTitan* z.b. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Pumpenaufsatz für Eheim 1046 Pumpenaufsatz für Eheim 1046 52015


----------



## metal4all (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke das hier sollte es sein:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Pumpenaufsatz für Eheim 1046 Pumpenaufsatz für Eheim 1046 52015

€dit: mist, zu langsam^^


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist es  thx, euch allen 

Ich habs nämlich nicht gefunden, hatte bei Caseking.de & bei Aquacomputer geschaut.


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Jungs,

 ich hab aus dem Keller ein Schmuckstück von Radiator ausgegraben.
 Nur leider ist die Farbe oben und unten abgeblättert.

 Wie bekomm ich das wieder hin, bzw. welche Farben kann man nehmen.
 Ein Freund von mir würde ihn vermutlich brushen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2014)

wenn den freund airbruscherfahrung hat, weis er das 

da es metall ist, geht nurmal auch fahrzeuglack.

problem duerfte das angleichen der schichtdicke und colormatching werden.


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Hinweis.

 Er hats eher so mit Modellbau, deshalb wusste er jetzt nicht genau was er sagen soll, da der Radiator ja Wärme ertragen muss.
 Aber mit Fahrzeuglack müsst das ja passen.
 Es handelt sich um einen TFC Monsta Radiator, der hat ja seitlich bereits Blenden rauf, also es geht wirklich nur um die schmalen Flächen links und rechts (ich sag mal 10x15cm) und dies 2x.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du, autos werden außen sehr viel heißer als der radi.

wenns schlecht läuft hat der radi vielleicht ca. 50 grad, beim auto reden wir von über 100 auf der motorhaube


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm einfach ganz normale Grundierung und Acryllack aus der Spraydose. Vorher anschleifen, damit man die kanten des abgeblätterten  Ursprungslacks nicht mehr sieht. Es gibt so gut wie keine Anforderungen an den Lack bei Radiatoren. Nur die Lamellen sollte man möglichst nicht mit lackieren, um den Wärmewiderstand nicht zu erhöhen. Hab schön paar mal Radiatoren nach- oder neulackiert - das ist wirklich kein Problem. 

Wenn´s besonders haltbar werden soll kannst du den Radi Pulverbeschichten lassen (Lamellen müssen aber abgedeckt sein).


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Tip!

Hab noch ne Frage!
Möchte bei meinem neuen Wakü Projekt mit deiner Aquacomputer D5 arbeiten.

Da sind ja 2 Kabel dran.
Der erste große Stecker is ja für den Strom, aber was ist mit dem Tachosignalkabel?

An was schließe ich das an? An neun aquaero 5xt an einen Anschluss wo normal Lüfter dran kommen?


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Tachosignal kannst du entweder über eine Lüftersteuerung wie das aquaero oder direkt über´s Board auslesen - grundsätzlich an jedem Lüfteranschluss dessen Tachosignal irgendwo ausgegeben werden kann. Hat einen speziellen Grund warum du auf eine D5 setzt?


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wollte Sie einfach mal ausprobieren und was neues haben.
 Wieso fragst du?


----------



## Kurry (24. Februar 2014)

D5 ist eig mehr für die Optik. Hab aus dem Grund  hab ich selber 3. Ansich sind die DDC Varianten stärker oder aber ne AS XT sehr einfach regelbar.


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Tage sollten meine zwei neuen Radiatoren bekommen. Beides 420er Versionen, welche nun in mein Lian Li PC D600 ziehen sollen.
 Nun bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich diese genau verbauen sollte! 
 Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand vom Fach mal das Gehäuse anschaut.

 -Auf der rechten Seite vom Gehäuse hätte ich 2 Gehäuselüfter einblasend gelassen und dann 3 140er Lüfter auf den Radiator geschnallt, welche die Luft dann in gleicher Richtung wie die Gehäuselüfter diese durch den Radiator blasen sollen. Ist dies so optimal?

 -Auf der linken Seite bin ich mir nicht sicher, da dort die Komponenten verbaut sind. 
 Ich könnte die Frontblende abziehen und dann den Radiator in folgender Reihenfolge bestücken:

 -Lüfter unter den Frontrahmen, jedoch nicht ganz ins Innere vom Gehäuse
 -dann käme das Gehäuse (1mm), 
 -dann der Radiator

 PS: was sollte ich tun, um einen idealen Anpressdruck der Lüfter am Radiator zu haben?
 Diese Silikonrähmchen oder wird das überbewertet?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das beste ist immer, die lüfter auf den radiatoren ausblasend zu montieren, da sonst die warme luft im case verteilt wird. 
demnach müsstest du dann auf der mainboardseite den heck- und die deckellüfter einblasend montieren, die drei am radi ausblasend. auf der anderen seite dann die beiden in der front einblasend und die am radi im heck ausblasend. 
vom luftstrom her besser wäre natürlich das klassische vorne/unten rein, hinten/oben raus. 
also bei der ersten variante könnte es sein, dass die luft, die auf der mainboardseite vorne rausgeblasen wird, durch die einblasenden lüfter auf der anderen seite wieder eingezogen wird. 
bei der anderen variante kommt die warme luft vom frontradi ins case und erwärmt die komponenten wieder ein wenig. 

ich denke, das gibt sich aber beides nicht viel.

wenn du lüfter mit geschlossenem rahmen hast (also ein einfaches quadrat, wie es seit jahren üblich ist), benötigst du eigendlich nichts weiter. und bei einem offenem rahmen (beispiel: corsair air series oder bequiet pure wings 2) bringt auch so ein gummi/silikonteil nix.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also eigentlich heißt es ja immer, frische Luft von aussen durch den Radi.
Dabei wird die Chase Temperatur zwar etwas höher, dafür aber das Wasser etwas kühler. Da die wichtigen Komponenten aber eh mit Wasser gekühlt werden, würde ich die Variante bevorzugen.

(Ich hab es aber auch anders rum, da es sich von der Anordnung her besser ergeben hat. Ob 2-3 Grad mehr oder weniger ist mir eh Wayne.)


----------



## Kurry (25. Februar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> kommt die warme luft vom frontradi ins case und erwärmt die komponenten wieder ein wenig.
> l



Naja die Komponenten können ja nicht kälter sein als das Wasser welches sie kühlt. Die Luft vom Radiator ist ja auch nur so warm wie das Wasser 

Einen Hitzestau zu erzeugen ist gar nicht so einfach, vorallem in so einem riesen Case. 

Ich hab bei meiner Wahl nach Optik entschieden.


----------



## Vagas (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war mit der Hoch Kant Variante nicht zu Frieden (Entkopplung, Platzmangel, Fixierung... Optik)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was haltet ihr von meinem Entkopplung? Brauche Meinung/Kritik 

PS. Es kommen noch Distanz Hülsen um die hässlichen Schrauben zu verdecken.


----------



## Joselman (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi entkoppeln finde ich übertrieben. Wüsste nicht wozu das gut sein soll.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mir sieht das ober- wie unterhalb von dem Radi etwas schmal aus für vernünftigen Luftaustausch.


----------



## Pixekgod (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Lüfter direkt entkoppeln wäre die besser Lösung
eventuell mit Dichtband


----------



## Vagas (25. Februar 2014)

Also oberhalb vom Radi 1,5cm und unterhalb 2,5cm. Von der Front ein 140mm Lüfter reinblasend, und ich hab noch 2* 120/140 Lüfter die (aus der Perspektive vom Bild/Kamera) vor dem Radi stehen. Dichtband hab ich auch noch, das ist kp. Was wäre besser Push/Pull von oben/unten?


----------



## Anticrist (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast auch ein Cosmos 2  
Wie viele Radis baust du ein? Und an welchen Stellen?


----------



## Vagas (25. Februar 2014)

Unten ein 280 UT 60 (wenn du die so stellst wie im ersten Bild dann hast du auch Platz für zwei 280 aber höchsten s 30mm dick) Oben ein 360 30mm. Da ist noch Platz für ein paar mehr Radis,, aber ich brauch nicht mehr ^^

EDIT: Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen / Kritik versuch sie umzusetzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mir sieht das ober- wie unterhalb von dem Radi etwas schmal aus für vernünftigen Luftaustausch.


 
Der einfachste Weg für die Luft ist jedenfalls einmal um den Radi rum 
Weder ein- noch ausblasend ist imho ein sinnlose Montagevariante. Entkoppeln kann man auch hochkant, wenn man meint, das würde was bringen.


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, 

ich suche ein relativ günstiges Gehäuse(max. 70€), mit vielen 3,5" Schächten(ab 6x aufwärts), in dessen Inneren sich ein 360er Radi samt Lüftern montieren lässt. 
Hat hier jemand eine Empfehlung dafür, oder einen Tipp für ein Gehäuse dieser Preisklasse das sich so umbauen lässt das man einen 360er Radi einbauen kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in der wakü-case liste nix gefunden? aber in der preisklasse wird es schwierig. 
möglicherweise das bitfenix shinobi. mit modding im deckel sollte da ein 360er intern passen. das case hat ohne irgendwelche adapter bereits platz für 8 3,5" hdd's

zwei 140er lüfter im deckel sind schon ab werk vorgesehen, also sollte ein 280er radi passen. der unterschied zu einem 360er ist da ja nicht so groß


----------



## Stiffmeister (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

schau dir mal das xilence interceptor Pro an.
Hier würden sogar 2 360er bzw 2 420er reinpassen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das dürfte aber die 70€ überschreiten


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie darf ich das mit dem Modding im Deckel verstehen? so lange Löcher bohren bis es wie "Original" aussieht? 

Aber du hast Recht, das Shinobi sieht ganz gut aus... hatte mir auch das Sharkoon Rebel 9 angeschaut, allerdings sind mir 3 3,5" Schächte definitiv zu wenig...

Ansonsten hätte ich noch gefunden:

AeroCool Strike-X One (EN58360) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

AeroCool VS-92 White Edition mit Sichtfenster (EN52148) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin mir aber bei keinem der beiden sicher....


----------



## Stiffmeister (26. Februar 2014)

Gebraucht aber nicht viel!


----------



## Kurry (26. Februar 2014)

Ich werfe mal Fractal Design in den Raum. In der <100€ Klasse meiner Meinung nach Konkurrenzlos


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei den aerocool cases düfte es zwar passen, aber da müsstest du den deckel komplett neumachen.

beim shinobi müsstest du warscheinlich nur 12 neue löcher bohren. 

fractal design ist auch ne gute wahl


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Februar 2014)

In welches Fractal (außer dem XL) passt denn ein 360 + Lüfter intern? Bei Midi R2 passt nicht mal ein 280 gescheit rein.


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt definitiv Kein Fractal Gehäuse in dem ich einen 360er Radi befestigen kann, und das max. 70€ kostet^^ das einzige mit der Möglichkeit zum 360er wäre das ARC XL, da bin ich aber auch schon wieder bei 100€...

edit: mist, da war jemand schneller 

Ansonsten ist Fractal natürlich top, mein Hauptrechner steckt ja in einem Define R4 

Bei den oben von mir genannten Gehäusen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob mein 360er Radi (38mm dick + 25mm Lüfter) da nicht die ganzen 3,5"-Schächte unbrauchbar macht, was Schlecht wäre. Falls ich kein annehmbares Case finde wirds whs ein Cooler Master N400 und gekühlt wir dann mit Referenzkühlern und einem Noctua-Tower 

edit: mir ist egal wo sich der 360er im Case befindet, ob er jetzt in der Front "steht" oder am Deckel hängt spielt keine Rolle! Nur passen muss er


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann den Radi aber auch oben dran befestigen. Imho recht einfach und effizient. Und geht bei fast jedem Case^^

So in der Art: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...4627-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-img_4631.jpg
Wenn die Lüfter so saugend installiert werden ziehen sie schön die warme Luft raus, denn warme Luft steigt ja schon von alleine nach oben^^


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Man kann den Radi aber auch oben dran befestigen. Imho recht einfach und effizient. Und geht bei fast jedem Case^^


 
Geb ich dir Recht, würde gehen... nur find ich externe Radis extrem hässlich  Wobei, wenn ich jetzt so nen hübschen EK XTC hätte dann würden wir diese Diskussion überhaupt nicht führen


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aussen anhängen meinst du? ist natürlich immer eine möglichkeit, aber kommt auch immer drauf an, was sich noch so in der nähe des pc's befindet. kleine kinder und katzen zB ...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Februar 2014)

Man muss auch aufpassen, denn der Radiator den er verwendet ist noch meiner (oder doch nicht? Oder erzählt ich hier Müll?  ) und dieser hat nur Anschlüsse entlang des Case.


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> aussen anhängen meinst du? ist natürlich immer eine möglichkeit, aber kommt auch immer drauf an, was sich noch so in der nähe des pc's befindet. kleine kinder und katzen zB ...



Das wäre eher unwichtig, Kinderpläne hab ich mit 20 noch nicht  und Haustiere auch nicht 

Am besten hat mir bisher dein Vorschlag mit dem Shinobi gefallen... Ich bin nur die ganze Zeit am Rätseln wie ich den 360er da oben festmachen soll..



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Man muss auch aufpassen, denn der Radiator den er verwendet ist noch meiner (oder doch nicht? Oder erzählt ich hier Müll?  ) und dieser hat nur Anschlüsse entlang des Case.



Haha, erwischt


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Z.B. das Lian Li hier, zwar nen zehnen drüber, aber dafür auch nen echt schönes Case: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz

Da einen netten Radi, drei hübsche Lüfter, aus die Maus. Hat man was effizientes, preisgünstiges, ohne sooo viel Arbeit, und sieht auch sehr schick aus.
Jedenfalls besser als so ein 60-70€ Plastikteil


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Februar 2014)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Haha, erwischt



 

Aber mein Tipp, investier lieber 30€ mehr in einen BigTower denn Wakü in "kleinen" Cases macht kein Spaß, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung ^^


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh ja, das stimmt. Gerade beim Case sollte man nicht sparen, denn das hat man oft viele Jahre. Die meisten Cases überleben mehrere Graka-Generationen, da kommt es auf die paar Kröten auch nicht drauf an. Lieber einmal 30€ mehr investiert als sich jahrelang ärgern^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin 26 und hab ein 9monate altes kind, das geht schneller, als man denkt 

ok, beim shinobi wirst du etwas mehr als nur löcher bohren müssen.
http://media.bestofmicro.com/4/7/383767/original/bitfenix-shinobi-top.jpg
da sieht man, dass nur bei den von werk vorgesehenen lüfterplätzen löcher sind. beim shinobi xl sind auch welche drum rum, da ist im grunde der ganze deckel durchlöchert. 

also müsstest du nach vorne weg etwas raus sägen/dremeln. und eben löcher bohren. und wenn man schon dabei ist, kann man gleich etwas mehr nacharbeiten und das ganze ein stück vom mainboard weg zur seitenwand versetzen, um platz zu schaffen (hohe heatspreader oder spawa-kühlkörper)

hier ein video von TinyTomLogan, der baut allerdings gleich zwei radis ein.
6 Hour BitFenix Shinobi Mod Challenge - YouTube

edit: der baut doch nur einen in die front, aber man kann recht gut sehen, wie das case unter der abdeckung aussieht. etwa bei 11:49 sieht man das ganz gut, hab gerade nur mal fix durchgezappt


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Aber mein Tipp, investier lieber 30€ mehr in einen BigTower denn Wakü in "kleinen" Cases macht kein Spaß, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung ^^




Mag sein, mir sind Big-Tower allerdings zu klobig... außerdem hab ich bis jetzt noch kaum einen gefunden der mir auch optisch gefällt... wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielen würde dann würde ich sofort zum Corsair Obsidian 750D greifen 




nyso schrieb:


> Z.B. das Lian Li hier, zwar nen zehnen drüber, aber dafür auch nen echt schönes Case: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - schwarz
> 
> Da einen netten Radi, drei hübsche Lüfter, aus die Maus. Hat man was effizientes, preisgünstiges, ohne sooo viel Arbeit, und sieht auch sehr schick aus.
> Jedenfalls besser als so ein 60-70€ Plastikteil


 
Kanns sein das du das falsche Case verlinkt hast? oder meintest du das ich den Radi extern montieren soll? Was mir an dem Lian Li auch missfällt ist zum einen das oben liegende Netzteil, und zum anderen das ich nur 4 Festplatten einbauen kann... 

Ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung das man am Gehäuse nicht sparen sollte, nur sind mir für einen Zweitrechner 100€ für ein Gehäuse zu viel. Wenns mir darauf nicht ankäme würde mein Hauptrechner in einem Cosmos 2 werkeln 



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich bin 26 und hab ein 9monate altes kind, das geht schneller, als man denkt


 
Haha  Dann hab ich ja nur noch 5 Jahre zeit


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Extern oben drauf, ja. Wie in dem Bild das ich auf der letzten Seite verlinkt habe. 

Btw. bin ich 25 und habe zwei Kinder, 3 und 5 Das geht schneller als Mann gucken kann^^


----------



## Vagas (26. Februar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der einfachste Weg für die Luft ist jedenfalls einmal um den Radi rum
> Weder ein- noch ausblasend ist imho ein sinnlose Montagevariante. Entkoppeln kann man auch hochkant, wenn man meint, das würde was bringen.



Leider weis ich nicht wie ich hochkant entkoppeln soll und kann? 
Ziemlich eng da unten 😅


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

entkoppeln ist eigendlich auch nicht notwendig, bei dem gewicht bewegt sich da nix so leicht. aber an sich sollte es reichen, wenn du eine dünne schicht mooßgummi unter und über den radi legst. 
radiator entkoppeln wird wohl erst notwendig, wenn man sythe gentle typhoon 5400 oder ähnlich starke lüfter ungedrosselt nutzt


----------



## Kurry (26. Februar 2014)

Ins Fractal Design Mini R2 passt 360 + 240/280 ohne irgendwelche Arbeit. Ok, kostet 80 ....


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Februar 2014)

Kurry schrieb:


> Ins Fractal Design Mini R2 passt 360 + 240/280 ohne irgendwelche Arbeit. Ok, kostet 80 ....


  Echt? Wusste ich gar nicht  also wenn da 2 so große Radis mit Lüfter reinpassen ohne  irgendetwas zu ändern haben die mir ein falsches Case verkauft  Und wenn du das wirklich das Mini meinst und nicht das Midi, da passt noch weniger rein ^^


----------



## Kurry (26. Februar 2014)

Ins Midi passt auch weniger. Das Mini hat ne neue Revision und seitdem passt oben ein 360er und vorne ein 280er. Nur vorne weiß ich nicht genau ob standardmäßig 240 oder 280.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Februar 2014)

Hab grade geschaut, passt wirklich, allerdings ohne jeglichen Festplatten/Laufwerkskäfig  Ob das so zu empfehlen ist?!...


----------



## Azzteredon (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich nur den 360er Radi verbauen will wär mir das egal... Problem ist das das Mini für uATX ausgelegt ist -  mein EVGA 680i SLI ist allerdings ein ATX-Board 

Ansonsten wär das Case echt perfekt...

edit: Jetzt hab ich grade das Case gefunden... und wieder ein Aerocool 

http://geizhals.at/de/aerocool-templarius-telum-schwarz-a871033.html

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es sieht so aus, als hätte das durchgehend 5,25" schächte und die festplatten sitzen in adaptern. aber drei 120er im deckel sind wohl ab werk möglich, bedeutet nur nicht auch, dass ein radi passt. der ist ja noch ein stück länger, meist so um die 400mm insgesamt


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schmeiß mich hier auch nochmal rein... 

Suche eine INTERNE wakü für einen i7 3930k @ 4,6 ghz und 2x Titan Black SLi
Im Idealfall so das ich mein Cosmos 2 behalten kann... 
ansonsten ein alternatives, hochwertiges Gehäuse das Wakü freundlicher ist.
Preis vollkommen egal

 Danke im Voraus


----------



## Vagas (26. Februar 2014)

Es gibt definiert Wasser freundlichere Gehäuse ( Primo/800D) aber wenn du, wie ich unbedingte das Cosmos 2 haben willst, dann musst du ein bissle Hand anlegen um die gewünschte Kühl Leistung zu haben. Im Cooler Master Cosmos 2 Club gibt es einige gute Ideen für interne Lösung. Hab alle 400 Seiten durch 😁


----------



## xXJungliztXx (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich hätte mal ne kurze Frage. Und zwar reicht ein 240 x 30 + 240 x 60 Radiator für den Silentbetrieb aus? Zu kühlen wäre ein i5 4570 (84W TDP) und eine 7870XT (185W TDP).

Und reicht es aus den 60er Radiator mit 2 eLoops (pull) zu betreiben, oder besser 4 (push/pull) ?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwei mal 240 wird nicht besonders silent werden (wenn du Silent unter 600RPM siehst). Anschaulich muss du dir einfach klarmachen dass eine Wakü in erster Linie nicht dadurch besser kühlt dass man Wasser benutzt sondern mit dem Wasser die Wärme zu mehr Kühlfläche transportieren kann.
Ein 240er hat aber eben kaum mehr Kühlfläche als eine Grafikkarte und ein großer CPU-Luftkühler ist davon auch nicht weit entfernt. Ergo ist Wakü in der Größenordnung noch nicht soo sinnig.

Dicke Radiatoren sind für den leisen Betrieb übrigens im allgemeinen schlechter geeignet als dünne, da sie für einen Luftstau sorgen.


----------



## Kurry (26. Februar 2014)

xXJungliztXx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte mal ne kurze Frage. Und zwar reicht ein 240 x 30 + 240 x 60 Radiator für den Silentbetrieb aus? Zu kühlen wäre ein i5 4570 (84W TDP) und eine 7870XT (185W TDP).
> 
> Und reicht es aus den 60er Radiator mit 2 eLoops (pull) zu betreiben, oder besser 4 (push/pull) ?



Bei der kleinen Verlustleistung bin ich der Meinung, dass das damit Silent geht. Eloops sollen im Pull aber starke Geräusche machen. Also wenn pull, dann unbedingt mit shrouds!

Bei 60er Radiatoren kann man schon über Push / Pull nachdenken, 1-2Grad kann man da noch rauskitzeln


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre macht der Mora3 ~180W ohne Lüfter. Der hat 9x120mm=108cm². Ergo wenn ich grad dank der Urzeit nicht vollkommen falsch liege sollten 2x 240er ~80W passiv schaffen. Also weit weg von den 270W die du hast. Das dürfte auch mit Lüftern eng werden.

Kann aber grad auch total auf dem Holzweg sein


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

9x 120^2 bitte
Das wäre dann 129600mm2


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten morgen 

Mein 120 Radiator hatte in Lag, mir ist Kühlflussigkeit auf meine GPU geflossen, wie bekomme ich die wieder Trocken?

Nützliches:

Netzteil war dabei aus & vom Netzt weg. Das schon paar Tage da ich ein wenig gebastelt habe.

Die GPU wurde schon richtig nass, da wo die Stecker für VGA ect sind.
En bisschen ist auch dort rein gelaufen. 

Zuerst hab ich die GPU Abgetupft.
Dann hab ich den Kühler abgenommen Zwischen Kühler & GPU ist soweit nichts zu erkennen, außer ganz leicht am Rand.
Sie liegt nun 3 Tage ohne kühler da.
Hab sie zwischen durch in die Sonne gelegt & mit dem Föhn vorsichtig "bearbeitet", es sind nur noch kleine "Spuren" von der Flüssigkeit zu sehen, hab jetzt Angst das wenn ich sie anmache abraucht 

In den Backofen kommt die nicht  
Bekomme ich mit Alkohol die letzten spuren weg?
Welches bräuchte ich da, gibt's das in der Apotheke? 

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn alles 100% trocken ist, sollten die spuren egal sein, die haben dann nur optisch was negatives. wie lange das braucht, bis es trocken ist, keine ahnung. ich habe mal mein netzteil geflutet, ich hab es danach zerlegt und mit einem föhn getrocknet. dieser föhn war anscheinend mit einem heissluftföhn verwandt, also ne ganze ecke wärmer, als für haare gut ist. genug von haaren, zurück zur hardware. wenn du bedenkst, wie warm so eine grafikkarte im betrieb werden kann, ohne dass diese irgendwie probleme bekommt, kannst du ruhig mit dem föhn ordentlich draufpusten. kannst ja ein thermometer anpusten, wenn du dir nicht sicher wegen der temperatur bist. 
auf eine heizung legen könnte auch was bringen. 
die spuren würde ich entweder mit feuerzeugbenzin oder isopropyl-alkohol wegmachen, oder etwas anderes, was von alleine recht gut und schnell verfliegt.


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weißt du eigentlich würde ich die Karte ja einbauen, aber ich bin mir aufgrund den Flecken einfach nicht sicher.
Lieber kauf ich mir das Mittel das die Flecken auch weggehen als danach die Nachsicht zu haben 

Edit: Im Netzt gibt es ganz schön viele Sorten von demisopropyl-alkohol.
Welches soll ich Kaufen?
70% - 99,99 %?
Gibt's sowas in einer Apotheke?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zwei mal 240 wird nicht besonders silent werden (wenn du Silent unter 600RPM siehst). Anschaulich muss du dir einfach klarmachen dass eine Wakü in erster Linie nicht dadurch besser kühlt dass man Wasser benutzt sondern mit dem Wasser die Wärme zu mehr Kühlfläche transportieren kann.
> Ein 240er hat aber eben kaum mehr Kühlfläche als eine Grafikkarte und ein großer CPU-Luftkühler ist davon auch nicht weit entfernt. Ergo ist Wakü in der Größenordnung noch nicht soo sinnig.


 
Einen 240er Luft-CPU-Kühler habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Und eine 7870 mit entsprechendem Kühler erst recht nicht. Wenn es möglich ist, beide Radiatoren so zu betreiben, dass keiner die Abluft des anderen frisst, dann sollte so ein de-facto 480er mit rund 260 W theoretische Spitzenlast keine Probleme haben. Wenn man mit Temperaturen auf sehr gutem Lukü-Niveau leben kann, sollten nicht nur 600 sondern ggf. sogar 400 rpm drin sein.


----------



## elektrotot (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho, ich habe eine kurze frage.. Ich habe mir 2 R9 280x gekauft allerdings strafen mich beide mit einer hohen Lautstärke und Temperaturen jenseits der 90°C.. nun überlege ich schon länger meinen i7-3770k unter Wasser zu setzen und habe mich kurzerhand entschlossen das gleiche mit den Radeons auch zu tun. Also alles bestellt und darunter 3 240er Radis in 45mm Stärke. Reichen die 3 überhaupt aus? Alles Non-OC. An die Radis würden 6 Noctua NF-P12 kommen.
gruß


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man rechnet mit ca 80-120W pro 120er. (Je nach Radi, Lüfter und rpm) 
Da du mit den Radeons und der CPU auf ca 500W kommst, wird das mit 6x 120mm kein Problem. Über die Lautstärke kann ich aber keine Aussage machen.


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



elektrotot schrieb:


> Hiho, ich habe eine kurze frage.. Ich habe mir 2 R9 280x gekauft allerdings strafen mich beide mit einer hohen Lautstärke und Temperaturen jenseits der 90°C.. nun überlege ich schon länger meinen i7-3770k unter Wasser zu setzen und habe mich kurzerhand entschlossen das gleiche mit den Radeons auch zu tun. Also alles bestellt und darunter 3 240er Radis in 45mm Stärke. Reichen die 3 überhaupt aus? Alles Non-OC. An die Radis würden 6 Noctua NF-P12 kommen.
> gruß


 
Wird ausreichen


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Grafikkarten hast du denn? Also das genaue Modell wenn's geht, wegen den passenden Kühlern

Edith: Ach ist ja schon bestellt, Satz fertig lesen schadet nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



elektrotot schrieb:


> Hiho, ich habe eine kurze frage.. Ich habe mir 2 R9 280x gekauft allerdings strafen mich beide mit einer hohen Lautstärke und Temperaturen jenseits der 90°C.. nun überlege ich schon länger meinen i7-3770k unter Wasser zu setzen und habe mich kurzerhand entschlossen das gleiche mit den Radeons auch zu tun. Also alles bestellt und darunter 3 240er Radis in 45mm Stärke. Reichen die 3 überhaupt aus? Alles Non-OC. An die Radis würden 6 Noctua NF-P12 kommen.
> gruß


 
sollte leiser und kühler als luftkühlung sein.


----------



## elektrotot (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch, also doch kein -vorerst- griff ins Klo ^^
Wenn sie läuft werd ich mal ein, zwei Bilder in den Bilderthread posten also nächstes we wenn alles gut geht 



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarten hast du denn? Also das genaue Modell wenn's geht, wegen den passenden Kühlern
> 
> Edith: Ach ist ja schon bestellt, Satz fertig lesen schadet nicht


 
Diese da -> VTX3D R9 280X Boost Edition allerdings habe Ich vor einer woche 'nur' 240 bezahlt


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus.. Aber gibt es eine Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter ect.. für Silent Betrieb? Also keinen lauten Pieps oder betriebsgeräusche!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Februar 2014)

aquastream xt 

beim agb alles, wo die pumpe nicht direkt dran fest ist.


----------



## Oozy (27. Februar 2014)

Eine korrekt entkoppelte Laing DDC mit dem Phobya Deckel ist auch sehr leise. Du kannst sie auch runterregeln, um sie noch leiser zu bekommen.


----------



## metal4all (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stell mal die Fragen aus meinem Kaufberatungsfred hier rein. Sind vermutlich hier auch besser aufgehoben^^

- gibt es auch ein Y-Kabel (3-Pin auf 2x 3-Pin), dass die Spannung auf 7V runterregelt oder müsste ich dafür ein extra Adapterkabel kaufen und das dann davorhängen?

- kann ich beide Lüfter meines Radis an einen Lüfteranschluss auf meinem Mainboard anschließen? (AsRock B75 Pro3)

- kann ich die Pumpe (OCZ Hydro Pulse 500, sollte baugleich mit Phobya DC12-260 sein) ohne Probleme an den CPU-Lüfter Anschluss anschließen und dann die Pumpe per SpeedFan o.ä. runterregeln? (Pumpe: 6,5W, 06A, Starting Voltage 8V)


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. gibt es bestimmt....
2. Ja
3. Ja


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein verteiler, der gleichzeitig runterregelt? glaube nicht. aber ews gibt 7V adapter von 4pin molex auf mehrere lüfteranschlüsse, die dann alle mit 7V laufen. 
was du meinst, ist wohl sowas wie der low-noise adapter von noctua nur mit zwei oder mehr ausgängen. hab ich bisher noch nicht so gesehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn's sowas nicht fertig zu kaufen gibt, hilft selber basteln


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder einfach die beiden Kabel hintereinanderstecken...oder gibt das Probleme?^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Nein.
Die normalen 7V Adapter bringen die 7V zustande, indem da anstatt 0V und 12V einfach 5V und 12V genommen wird. 
So hat man seine 7V.
Die Verteil Adapter schalten einfach nur 2 Lüfter parallel auf einen Anschluss. Da kann man diesen Trick nicht anwenden.
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele (oder alle?) Lüfter deutlich langsamer laufen, wenn man + und  - vertauscht. Also nicht verkehrt herum draufsteckt, sondern nur den 2. und 3. Pin tauscht. 
Wieso das so ist und ob das schädlich ist:  
Wenn das bei deinen auch so ist, musst du nur den Adapter umpolen und schon laufen sie wie gewünscht langsamer.
Alternativ ein dicker Widerstand verwenden. Aber das ist nicht unbedingt die elegante Lösung.

2. Ja

3. Ja


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab echt Angst dass ich mein MB brutzel...
Aber wenn mir 2 Leute das versichern^^

Nehm ich dafür dann den CPU-Fan Anschluss oder einen anderen (ich tippe mal drauf, dass das relativ egal sein wird...)
Wenn ich nen anderen nehm, muss ich den Anschluss im BIOS deaktivieren, damit nicht ständig die CPU-Fan Warnung kommt oder?

Ist es möglich mit Speedfan oder ähnlichem auch die Anlaufspannung einzustellen und anschließend runterzuregeln oder ist das ein Privileg der teuren Steuerungen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Afaik kannst du das mit Speedfan nicht machen. Aber wenn du den PC einschaltest und die Lüfter im Bios auf 100% stellst, hast du 100% "Anlaufspannung", bis Windows und Speedfan gestartet sind.
Bin aber nicht so der Speedfan experte. Probiers doch aus.

Bei 0,6A würd ich mir wegen dem Lüfteranschluss keine Sorgen machen. Garantieren kann ichs dir aber nicht. Guck mal im Handbuch oder Internet was da für genau dein Board angegeben ist. Zur Not kannst du den Support fragen.
Bei meinem (ziemlich günstigen) Board sinds 1A.


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, da hab ich natürlich nicht dran gedacht, das wär ja dann perfekt 
Dann würde die Pumpe anlaufen und sobald Speedfan oder ähnliches geladen hat wird sie runterreguliert.
Danke!

Soweit ich gelesen hab, kann sich die Amperezahl beim Anlaufen doch beträchtlich erhöhen.

Ich hab mal ne Supportanfrage an ASRock geschrieben, bin gespannt wie lang ich auf ne Antwort warten muss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> 1. Nein.
> Die normalen 7V Adapter bringen die 7V zustande, indem da anstatt 0V und 12V einfach 5V und 12V genommen wird.
> So hat man seine 7V.
> Die Verteil Adapter schalten einfach nur 2 Lüfter parallel auf einen Anschluss. Da kann man diesen Trick nicht anwenden.
> ...



1.
gibt es doch, weil man das selbe auch mit wiederstaenden oder z-dioden erreichen kann.
noctua legt sowas gern den lueftern bei.


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ne Antwort von ASRock erhalten:

Hallo,

Am 4pin kan bis zu 1A = 12W entnommen werden.
Bei dem 3pin Anschluß sind es ~0,5A.
Ob jetzt die 0,1A mehr hier etwas zersört über den 3pin kann ich leider nicht sagen L


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


ASRock Support


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe kannst du also nur an den CPU Lüfter Anschluss hängen. Musst eventuell im BIOS einstellen das der Anschluss per Spannung geregelt wird.


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ganze wird keine Probleme geben wegen der evtl. höheren Amperezahl beim Anlaufen der Pumpe?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht, wenn du die pumpe an den 4pin anschluss steckst. der kann laut dem, was du in erfahrung gebracht hast ja bis 1A vertragen.


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles klar 

Ich hab nur irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Stromstärke auf bis den dreifachen Wert ansteigen kann beim Anlaufen, deswegen auch mein mehrmaliges Nachfragen^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann würde auch der 4pin nicht reichen


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lüfter sind auch Motoren und haben damit auch einen Anlaufstrom. Der Unterschied zu einer Pumpe mit gleicher Leistungsangabe sollte daher nicht zuu groß sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*metal4all* wenn du dem allen nicht traust dann, kannst du den Anlaufstrom der Pumpe in einem Testkreislauf (mit hohem Widerstand) ja mal messen.


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen...

Was wär denn der einfachste Weg dies zu realisieren? Stromzange?

€dit:
Auf Computerbase fand ich eben nen Test der Phobya DC12-260.
Laut dem Test liegt der Anlaufstrom bei 1,2A.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde die pumpe einfach direkt ans netzteil anschliessen, dann bist du auf der sicheren seite. runterregeln kannst du die auch dort und an sich musst du da eh nur einmal den richtigen punkt finden und danach bleibt die so. 
wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, benötigt die mindestens 8V. also bastel dir einen adapter auf 8,7 aus einer sata-verlängerung und gut.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder man kauft sich eine günstige Lüftersteuerung mit der man auch die Pumpe regeln kann.


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder einfach das hier?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm 81079


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Pumpe dann leise genug ist für dich.


----------



## metal4all (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird sich bald herausstellen^^ Morgen kommt hoffentlich das Päckchen, dann schau ich mal.


----------



## metal4all (1. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooooo,

Päckchen von AT ist angekommen und Wakü auch schon leckfrei eingebaut 
Im Idle hab ich Temps um die 30°C, selbst ohne Lüfter.
Unter Last muss ich noch messen; was bietet sich hierfür an?


Die Lüfter sind mir noch zu laut und der einzige Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard, den ich erreichen kann, lässt sich anscheinend nicht drosseln (zumindest nicht mit Open Hardware Monitor)
Muss mir noch n Verlängerungskabel kaufen, damit ich nen anderen Anschluss erreichen kann.
War eben beim Planetenmarkt...sowas haben die nicht -.-

Die Pumpe ist absolut still. Ich höre nix, gar nix und das obwohl sie mit 12V doch relativ laut sein soll.
Hab mir ne Entkopplung aus dem Schaumstoff gebastelt, der als Schutz vom CPU-Kühler in der Verpackung gedient hat. Diesen aufgeklebt auf das Poltermaterial, das der Pumpe beilag^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die lüfter einfach mit einem adapter fest auf 7V laufen lassen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab auch mal ne Frage:

Gibt's ne Radiator-Einbaublende für zwei 360er Radis nebeneinander,  also quasi 360*240??

Ich hab jetzt nen neuen Schreibtisch und dort wollte ich die beiden Radis in eins der beiden Seiteteile einbauen.

Schnelltrennis, Schlauch und neue Flüssigkeit hab ich schon so gut wie.
Nur möchte ich nicht extra zwei Blenden kaufen, wenn es doch irgendwo ne Einzelblende gibt.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!!


----------



## eRaTitan (1. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Ich nochmal* 

Ich hab die GPU gestern eingebaut, PC lief anfangs ohne Probleme, wurde ins UEFI geschickt, weil der CPU-Lüfter nicht daran hing. (Logisch).
Dann nochmal den PC ausgeschaltet. 
Wieder an. Das Windows logo erschien & Zack der Monitor meint VGA-Kabel wurde getrennt.
Schnell PC ausgeschalten & das VGA-Kabel an das Mainboard angeschlossen. PC fuhr (so wie es Aussah) hoch, jedoch immer noch kein Bild.
Heute Morgen hab ich die Karte vom Strom & aus dem PCI-slot entfernt.
Erneut versucht den Knecht mit der iGPU zu Starten, siehe da es ging.

Ich denke die GPU war immer noch nicht ganz Trocken & deswegen einen kurzen bekommen. 
Ich möchte noch nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben das die GPU schrott ist. *Meint ihr ich kann es erneut Versuchen nach dem ich die Karte gebacken habe? Ich habe jedoch Angst das es zu einem Erneuten Kurzschluss kommt & dieses mal mein Board Zerschossen wird* 

*Kann das Passieren, - auch wenn die Karte 100% Trocken ist?
Habe mir schon ziemlich viele Threads Durchgelesen bezüglich dem GPU backen, und immer wieder werden andere Angaben gemacht bzgl. der Grad & der Back dauer.*

*Was würdet ihr den Empfehlen? *

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@merlin: ich hab zwar schon einen 6fach 120er radi gesehen, aber eine blende noch nicht. was spricht gegen selber fertigen? 400*300mm blech in 1,5mm stärke sollte da reichen

@era: ich würde es einfach mit ein paar tage heiztung versuchen, statt in den ofen zu werfen.


----------



## eRaTitan (1. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> @merlin: ich hab zwar schon einen 6fach 120er radi gesehen, aber eine blende noch nicht. was spricht gegen selber fertigen? 400*300mm blech in 1,5mm stärke sollte da reichen
> 
> @era: ich würde es einfach mit ein paar tage heiztung versuchen, statt in den ofen zu werfen.


 
Mache ich jetzt auch mal.
*
Sonst noch irgendwelche Meinungen? *

*EDIT: Die Flecken gehen nicht mit Isopropanol weg  
Aber genau auf den füllt es sich noch Feucht an.*


----------



## metal4all (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach 7h Prime95: 
CPU wurde maximal 46°C heiß....alles bestens würd ich sagen oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles Wunderbärchen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer von euch, ob die neuen Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiatoren als 280er 8 oder 16 M4 Schrauben mitliefern?


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> *Ich nochmal*
> 
> Ich hab die GPU gestern eingebaut, PC lief anfangs ohne Probleme, wurde ins UEFI geschickt, weil der CPU-Lüfter nicht daran hing. (Logisch).
> Dann nochmal den PC ausgeschaltet.
> ...


 

Ich würd die Gaka für ein paar Std. im Backofen bei 55-60C° legen und danach abkühln lassen den nochmal testen,die Temp trau ich der Gaka deswegen zu weil´s auch längere Zeit auf 80C° + via Passiv läuft kann.
Meine grad seit 3-4 Tage auf 80C° weil AC4BL nebenbei läuft ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also da grakas im backofen auch gern wieder gängig gemacht werden, wenn lötverbindungen spröde werden, kannst du auch n bissel mehr nehmen.

im hwluxx werden auch gern bis zu 120°C udn mehr genutzt...

längerfristig würd ich allerdings unter 100 bleiben wollen.

aufpassen musst du, wenn du ElKos drauf hast... die mögen das nicht so richtig.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Ich würd die Gaka für ein paar Std. im Backofen bei 55-60C° legen und danach abkühln lassen den nochmal testen,die Temp trau ich der Gaka deswegen zu weil´s auch längere Zeit auf 80C° + via Passiv läuft kann.
> Meine grad seit 3-4 Tage auf 80C° weil AC4BL nebenbei läuft ^^


 
Sie liegt nun seit ca. *24 Std. auf der Heizung*, sie fühlt sich recht Trocken an, außer auf den Wasserspuren. 

Meine lief öfters mal mit dem Standard kühler bei  95° 



> also da grakas im backofen auch gern wieder gängig gemacht werden, wenn lötverbindungen spröde werden, kannst du auch n bissel mehr nehmen.
> 
> im hwluxx werden auch gern bis zu 120°C udn mehr genutzt...
> 
> ...



Bei mir sind aber *keine* Lötverbindungen spröde 

Ich versuch es erst einmal bei* 60°, 30 Minuten lang.*


----------



## Drizztly (2. März 2014)

Den Lötverbindungen, Widerständen und Kondensatoren dürften die 60 Grad nix ausmachen. Die werden mit einer Temperatur von über 300 Grad gelötet.

Elkos hingegen macht es an den Lötpunkten nix aus, wie eine erhöhte Umgebungstemperatur sich auf sie auswirkt, kann ich jedoch nicht genau sagen - da GPUs manchmal auch ganz schön warm werden und die Elkos damit auch, seh ich das aber nicht so kritisch.

Hoffe deine Karte läuft nach dem Backen wieder!


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Drizztly schrieb:


> Den Lötverbindungen, Widerständen und Kondensatoren dürften die 60 Grad nix ausmachen. Die werden mit einer Temperatur von über 300 Grad gelötet.
> 
> Elkos hingegen macht es an den Lötpunkten nix aus, wie eine erhöhte Umgebungstemperatur sich auf sie auswirkt, kann ich jedoch nicht genau sagen - da GPUs manchmal auch ganz schön warm werden und die Elkos damit auch, seh ich das aber nicht so kritisch.
> 
> Hoffe deine Karte läuft nach dem Backen wieder!


 
Ich hab nicht einmal Elkos. Jedenfalls keine die so wie ein Turm aufgebaut sind.
GPU siehst du ja Signatur. 

Danke sehr!  

Noch eine frage, Vielleicht kannst du sie mir ja Beantworten. Kann die GPU erneut einen Kurzschluss verursachen, auch wenn sie zu 100% Trocken ist?


----------



## nyso (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke nicht. Entweder sie läuft nächstes mal oder sie ist eben defekt(evtl. aber eben doch noch nicht ganz trocken). Das Board wird sie dir aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bruzzeln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die katrte zu 100% sauber und trocken ist, gibt es eigendlich nix, was für einen kurzen sorgen kann


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So.

GPU hat ein Bild gezeigt bis das Windows 8 Start Symbol kam, dann kam die Meldung vom Monitor: Kein VGA Signal. 
Auch nach paar Minuten warten, kam nichts.

Hat jemand einen Rat, woran es liegen kann?

*EDIT*: *Wenn ich kurz bevor das Windoof logo kommt ins UEFI gehe hab ich die ganze Zeit ein Bild.*


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. März 2014)

Dein Windows lädt wahrscheinlich den Treiber für die IGPU und schaltet auf deren Ausgang um.
Schalte die IGPU im BIOS aus, und boote Windows im Abgesicherten Modus.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo genau schalte ich die iGPU ab?

Es gibt eine Einstellung wo es ggf sein könnte, die heißt: Intel-adaptive Thermalmonitor.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2014)

Nep, thermalmonitor ist fürs auslesen und überwachen der Temps da.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso /:
Hab mal im Netz geschaut,  bei Asus gibt es keine Einstellung dafür. 
Kann ich die unter Windoof deaktivieren? 
Wenn ja wo & wie?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> *EDIT: Die Flecken gehen nicht mit Isopropanol weg
> Aber genau auf den füllt es sich noch Feucht an.*


 
Wenn du mit der Karte sonst nicht weiterkommst, solltest du die Flecken (solange sie beim Backen nicht eingebrannt sind) mit dest. Wasser wegbekommen. Schließlich war, was auch immer sie verursacht hat, ja im Kreislauf gelöst.




DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, ob die neuen Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiatoren als 280er 8 oder 16 M4 Schrauben mitliefern?



Für den Nemesis weiß ich es nicht, aber normalerweise liefert Hardware Labs je einen Satz lange Schrauben zur Montage mit und einen kurzen zur Montage ohne Lüfter mit. Letztere kann man teilweise auch zur Lüftermontage verwenden, wenn die Schraubenköpfe im Rahmen der Lüfter Platz haben.




eRaTitan schrieb:


> Achso /:
> Hab mal im Netz geschaut,  bei Asus gibt es keine Einstellung dafür.
> Kann ich die unter Windoof deaktivieren?
> Wenn ja wo & wie?


 
Ich würde zunächst einfach mal im abgesicherten Modus booten und zudem mal gucken, ob der Monitor am Ausgang des Boards ein Signal erhält.

Auch einen Versuch wert:
Fährt sich der Rechner normal runter, wenn du den Ein-/Ausschaltknopf betätigst? Das würde zumindest bestätigen, dass er nach dem verschwinden des Bildes den Bootvorgang normal beendet und nicht abstürzt, sondern "nur" ein Ausgabeproblem vorliegt.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wenn du mit der Karte sonst nicht weiterkommst, solltest du die Flecken (solange sie beim Backen nicht eingebrannt sind) mit dest. Wasser wegbekommen. Schließlich war, was auch immer sie verursacht hat, ja im Kreislauf gelöst.



Naja, das ist mir jetzt auch egal.
Die Karte scheint ja zu Funktionieren. mehr oder weniger 



> Ich würde zunächst einfach mal im abgesicherten Modus booten und zudem mal gucken, ob der Monitor am Ausgang des Boards ein Signal erhält.
> 
> Auch einen Versuch wert:
> Fährt sich der Rechner normal runter, wenn du den Ein-/Ausschaltknopf betätigst? Das würde zumindest bestätigen, dass er nach dem verschwinden des Bildes den Bootvorgang normal beendet und nicht abstürzt, sondern "nur" ein Ausgabeproblem vorliegt.



Also wenn ich die iGPU nutze komme ich ins Desktop & kann z. B Spielen ect. 



> Fährt sich der Rechner normal runter, wenn du den Ein-/Ausschaltknopf betätigst? Das würde zumindest bestätigen, dass er nach dem verschwinden des Bildes den Bootvorgang normal beendet und nicht abstürzt, sondern "nur" ein Ausgabeproblem vorliegt.



Meinst du wenn ich im Desktop bin oder wo? 
Also im Desktop ja. 
SO wie ich das nun mitbekommen habe beim Start fährt der auch normal herunter.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. März 2014)

Moin 

Ich habe überlegt meine Wakü in das HAF X das ich hier noch stehen habe einziehen zu lassen. Jetzt habe ich hier 1x 420er 2x 360er 1x 280er und 1x 240 er mit max. 45mm dicke. Welche (gerne auch mit Modding) bekomme ich da am besten wie und wo rein um so viel wie möglich an Fläche zu haben? Eine weitere Frage wäre, kann ich den 5,25" AGB meiner Laing DDC auch ohne die Pumpe nutzen? Möchte auf die Laing einen Deckel schrauben wegen der Lautstärke.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann die rückseite einzeln nachkaufen, dann ist es ein slot-agb ohne pumpenbefestigung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> man kann die rückseite einzeln nachkaufen, dann ist es ein slot-agb ohne pumpenbefestigung.



Danke  

Eine Idee zum Haf X haste nicht? Habe gehört in den Deckel passt ein 420er mit etwas modden, vorne nur ein 240er? Wäre doch etwas wenig bei so einem Brummer


----------



## Flo790 (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mir mal eine wakü zusammengestellt und wollte eure meinung dazu hören.
vorallem bei der pumpe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie genügend leistung hatt.


http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/7df65b2714093a33eda80ca026300b86


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genügend Leistung haben eigentlich so gut wie alle Pumpen. Nur ich würde nicht wirklich alle kaufen.  Ich würde ein Teil der Sachen in deinem Warenkorb gar nicht kaufen, entweder keine gute Qualität oder zu laut....


----------



## nyso (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Eine Idee zum Haf X haste nicht? Habe gehört in den Deckel passt ein 420er mit etwas modden, vorne nur ein 240er? Wäre doch etwas wenig bei so einem Brummer


 
Ich hatte in der Front meines HAF 932, also das erste, einen 3x140er. Da hätte aber bequem noch mehr reingepasst. Einen 360er im Deckel und ein 4x120er im Seitenteil, z.B.


----------



## Flo790 (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Genügend Leistung haben eigentlich so gut wie alle Pumpen. Nur ich würde nicht wirklich alle kaufen.  Ich würde ein Teil der Sachen in deinem Warenkorb gar nicht kaufen, entweder keine gute Qualität oder zu laut....


 
sry natürlich alles nur ein mal^^ was würdest du ändern?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich hatte in der Front meines HAF 932, also das erste, einen 3x140er. Da hätte aber bequem noch mehr reingepasst. Einen 360er im Deckel und ein 4x120er im Seitenteil, z.B.


 
Welches Käfige musstest du dazu entfernen? Ich glaube nicht, dass so viel in HAF X passt ^^


----------



## nyso (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe unten den HDD Käfig entfernt, und in den Laufwerkschächten etwas entfernt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wenn du es genau sehen willst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-lamborghini-aktuell-ein-lambo-wird-nass.html

Mein altes Tagebuch dazu. Hat auch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis, da sollte es leicht zu finden sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Flo790 https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f673ab75f886a608a2ce94d37d1509f5 ich vermute mal du hast ne Lüftersteuerung, oder?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich habe unten den HDD Käfig entfernt, und in den Laufwerkschächten etwas entfernt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wenn du es genau sehen willst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-lamborghini-aktuell-ein-lambo-wird-nass.html
> 
> Mein altes Tagebuch dazu. Hat auch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis, da sollte es leicht zu finden sein.



Habs grade überflogen, da muss ich aber viel modden


----------



## nyso (2. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soo viel ist das gar nicht, wenn man nur die Radis verbauen will. Geht allet^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die iGPU nutze komme ich ins Desktop & kann z. B Spielen ect.
> 
> Meinst du wenn ich im Desktop bin oder wo?
> Also im Desktop ja.
> SO wie ich das nun mitbekommen habe beim Start fährt der auch normal herunter.


 
Booten mit Monitor an Karte angeschlossen und dann, wenn das Bild verschwindet, gucken ob es jetzt über die iGPU ausgegeben wird und, falls nicht, ob der Rechner sich bis auf das fehlende Bild normal verhält. (kannst z.B. auch eine Mediendatei in den Autostart packen und hören, ob sie abgespielt wird).


----------



## eRaTitan (3. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Booten mit Monitor an Karte angeschlossen und dann, wenn das Bild verschwindet, gucken ob es jetzt über die iGPU ausgegeben wird


 
Nein, dann kommt kein Bild.



> (kannst z.B. auch eine Mediendatei in den Autostart packen und hören, ob sie abgespielt wird).



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich darauf jetzt keine Lust mehr.
Ich werde die Tage zu einem Computer laden meines Vertrauens gehen, die haben da auch GPU's wo via Fehlercode angezeigt wird was Kaputt ist.


Ich denke es sind die PCI-Slots! Habe eben eine GPU von meinem Dad genommen & sie in den ersten, und in den zweiten Slot geschoben. So wie bei der 690, nur das diesmal keine Fehlermeldung vom Monitor kam.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. März 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Soo viel ist das gar nicht, wenn man nur die Radis verbauen will. Geht allet^^



Werde wohl nen 420er in den Deckel und nen 240er in die Front, sollte die Temps leicht verbessern (aktuell 280er + 240er) und ich hab endlich Platz um die Pumpe zu entkoppeln


----------



## Flo790 (3. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich hab eine lüftersteuerung 
findest du die radiatoren nicht etwas dünn?
und warum reine schraubanschlüsse?
un der preis sollte auch noch n kleines bischen runter wens möglich were


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach am besten einen eigenen Beratungsthread auf, hier geht das meiste unter.


----------



## butzler (5. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte da mal eine grundsätzliche Frage:
Macht es bzgl. des Durchflusses  bzw. der Kühlleistung spürbar etwas aus, wenn ich einen Mora drei Meter vom Rechner entfernt platziere ?

Ich will auf ein kleineres Case und Mora umsteigen, der perfekte Platz für diesen ist aber drei Schlauchmeter entfernt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das macht nur verhältnismäßig wenig aus.
Achte eher auf Schnellkupplungen mit gutem Durchfluß; die haben mir mein System mal furchtbar ausgebremst...


----------



## butzler (5. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das klingt gut. Ich habe Koolance QD3 Schnellverschlüsse (hatte früher schon mal extern, aber mit Radi direkt neben dem Rechner). Sind schon recht gut, machen sich im Durchfluss aber doch als Bremse bemerkbar. Mir macht halt nur die Strecke Gedanken, die das Wasser zurücklegen muss. Sind schließlich doch 3m hin und 3m wieder zurück.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2014)

da der schlauch aber wohl nicht die engstelle ist, ist der stroemungswiederstand gegenueber den kuehlern, winkeln und co sehr klein.

du willst ja sicher mehr als 11/8 nehmen..

nebenbei,
wenn du mit testen magst, hab mir ne 50m rolle rauclair-e 13/10 bestellt, zwecks test in wakue. lann ich dir guentig was von abgeben 
dann ist der versuch mit 3m weg nicht so teuer


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. März 2014)

Moin Waküler

Ich suche eine Backplate für meinen EK Supreme (sehr alt), gibts da was Universelles? Sockel 1150.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm die universalbackplate von alphacool. die ist für alle sockel seit 775 bzw am2


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. März 2014)

Die http://www.alphacool.com/product_in...cool-CPU-UNI-Backplate--Black-Protector-.html ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau. kannst natürlich auch gucken, ob du eine findest, die nur für intel ist. vorteil der universal backplate liegt aber ja auf der hand


----------



## butzler (5. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Chris-W201-Fan

in der Tat, ich habe 11/8 Schlauch und will das auch nicht unbedingt ändern. Trotzdem danke für Dein großzügiges Angebot.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2014)

welche pumpe willst du nutzen?
laing dcc? as xt?


----------



## butzler (6. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine AS XT, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die macht momentan mit 60 Hz ca. 85 l/h.


----------



## oelkanne (6. März 2014)

Ob 4 480 Radis wohl reichen für mein System )???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2014)

das duerfte fast gehen. bis 60 runter ist ja kein ding.


----------



## acidburn1811 (6. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So es ist mal wieder so weit das Sparschweinchen kamm gestern aufn Grill.

Ich bilde mir grad ein das ich dickere Schläuch im Sys brauch,von 10/8 auf ca.16/11 und da komm schon die ersten Probleme.

Ich hab seit jahren ein Heatkiller 3.0 ( muss weiterhin in Betrieb bleiben ) bei den ich schon damals noch zu Zeiten von 13/10 mit den Tüll´n probleme hatte, 
es hat nur eine 13/10 und eine 10/8 Tülle drauf gepasst.

Jetzt such ich natürlich eine Lösung ist nur die Frage ob sich das so ausgehn würde wie ich mir das Vorstell.

Die unter Tülle auf den Cpu Kühler normal anschrauben 
Die obere Tülle auf ein Adapter 1/4 gewinde nach aussen und die andere Seite das Gewinde für die Tülle.

Gibt es sowas überhaupt ?  
Wenn welchen länge von den Adapter würd ich brauchen ? 

Hab leider keine 13/10 Tülle mehr da die ich mal kurz drauf Schrauben könnte.

Desweitern hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Tüllen Monsoon ModMyToys 16/11mm gemacht ? 

und zu guter Schluss,hab mehrere Agb´s & Radis im System wär da ein G1/4" Überdruckventil vom Vorteil ? 
zB.beim Befülln ?


P.S.mein Brett hat ein weg deswegen teilweisen die groß klein schreibung...ja ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm 16/10 statt 16/11. wenn du tüllen hast, kannst du die weiterverwenden. 
bei dem kühler würde ich einfach einen winikel zwischensetzen, ob 45° oder 90° hängt von der verschlauchung ab.


----------



## Stiffmeister (6. März 2014)

Ich hab auch 16/10 Verschlauchung mit Monsoon Verschraubung! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Musst nur aufpassen, Dassault nicht abrutscht und zu doll mit dem Werkzeug umgehst. Sonst hast leicht Macken an den Teilen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (6. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 90°-45° Tüllen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht ob das ne Option wäre,das Problem ist wie es sagst die zukünftige verschlauchung. 
Da ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin ob das MB auch noch unter Wasser kommt.da wär gleich gescheiter wenn ich ein Grade tüllen verlängerung bekommen würde.

zZ hab ich nur 10/8 Tüllen im Sys. würde mir die Monsoon ModMyToys 16/11mm Tüllen kaufen wolln ^^ 
Hat die Jemand ?


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Waeren Perfect Seal Tuellen auf den Heatkiller eine Option?
Die PS Tuellen halten ohne Probleme auf nem 13/10er bzw 16/10er Schlauch.


----------



## nyso (6. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe den Heatkiller 3.0 Black Chrome, und habe die dicken 16/11er Bitspower Anschlüsse verbaut. Einen normal rein, einen mit 45° Winkel. Klappt hervorragend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es ein sehr alter HK3 ist, sollte man sicherheitshalber nachmessen. Die ersten 1-2 Quartale hat Watercool mit iirc 2 mm kleineren Abstand gefertigt.


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey leute!

würde gerne mal wissen was mit ner guten wakü für temps möglich sind (cpu & 2x gpu) und ob die lautstärke da noch erträglich ist? da ich schon länger danach suche und noch nicht wirklich ergebnisse gefunden habe, dachte ich dass ich mal hier nachfrage hoff mir kann jemand helfen^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt immer auf die radiatorfläche und die verwendeten lüfter drauf an. 
grober richtwert für leise kühlung: ein 120er an fläche pro 100W abwärme. 
rechnet man ganz grob mit 100W für cpu und je 300W für die gpu's, kommt man auf 7x120mm benötige radiatorfläche. 
iuch denke aber, selbst mit weniger ist es immernoch leise machbar, mit mehr sowieso.


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oke passt danke und jetzt noch ne frage^^ könnte mir vielleicht jemand mit einer guten wakü einige werte seines voll ausgelasteten pcs schicken? damit ich ein paar vergleichswerte habe! 
sollte ein vergleichbares system wie meins sein (i7 4930k, 2x gtx 780)

danke schon im voraus


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas kann man nur schwer vergleichen...


----------



## Anticrist (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Erste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willst du denn fuer einen Vergleich haben?
Es kommt auf viele Komponenten an, selbst bei einer Wasserkuehlung.
Gehaeuse, Radiatoren, verwendete Luefter, Pumpe, ob Steuerung oder nicht Steuerung.
Wie ist das ganze Aufgebaut. Hat man sich Gedanken ueber eine Entkoppelung vibrierender Teile gemacht. 

Es gibt Leute die wollen nicht ganz so viel Ausgeben und gehen irgendwo Kompromisse ein.
Dann gibts welche die schauen weniger auf den Preis, hauptsache Ergebniss stimmt.

Ich kann nur aus meiner persoenlich gewonnen Erfahrung berichten. 
Da ich weder bei Luft noch bei Wasserkuehlung unbedingt auf die Kosten schaue und hier einiges probiert habe, konnte ich doch verschiedene Erfahrungswerte sammeln.

Bei der Luftkuehlung hatte ich eher bei den Grafikkarten das Problem sie wirklich leise zu bekommen.
Gute CPU Kuehler gibt es, und die bekommt man bei brauchbaren CPU Temerpaturen auch leise.
Grafikkarte ist so eine Sache. Die Kuehler die die Karten leise bekommen, haben die Angewohnheit den ganzen Innenraum des Gehaeuses mit der Grafikkartenabluft aufzuwaermen. Wirkt sich auf die CPU aus und auf die Lauststaerke der Gehaeuseluefter.
Wenn man ein SLI System hat, wirds noch spezieller. Hinzu kommt, man muss wirklich darauf achten ein vernuenftiges Gehaeuse zu waehlen.

Bei der Wasserkuehlung hatte ich auch herumexperimentiert. Angefangen von ausgerechneter Radiatorflaeche, alles intern zu verbauen, Pumpenarten und Entkoppelungen etc.
Bei den Radiatoren irgendwann einen geistigen Schnitt gemacht und auf einen Mora gesetzt. Mit 4 180mm Luefter und diese geregelt steht das Ding unterm Tisch und ist nicht wahrnehmbar. 
Bei der Pumpe bin ich bei einer Laing DCC 1T mit einem Shoggy und alternativem Deckel gelandet. 
Der Unterschied bei den Kuehlern fuer einen Normalbetrieb befindet sich mMn fast nur noch in der Optik. Wobei wie es mit irgendwelchen Exoten aussieht kann ich auch hier nicht sagen.
Und es sollte eine Steuerung in das System. Mit den ganzen 5V, 7V Adaptern, weis nicht.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## santos (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ist eine gute Wakü? Wenn ich viel investiere muss ich nicht unbedingt eine gute Wakü haben. Was willst Du mit fremden Werten anfangen, vergleichen geht nicht. Die Wakü und alles andere, muss identisch sein, damit Du damit was vergleichen kannst. Bei mir z.B. läuft nur ein einziger Lüfter im Rechner obwohl ich davon 10 eingebaut habe. Meine Radis sind Mora 3 420er auch diese Lüfter laufen nicht. Es ist alles auf 33°C eingestellt, bevor sich da ein Lüfter muckt, muss ich den Rechner stark belasten, vorher ist es still. Damit es so bleibt, wenn die Lüfter laufen, habe ich E -Loops verbaut. Gesteuert wird alles über AE6 und AE5. Damit wird die Wassertemperatur auf 27-35°C gehalten, je nach Belastung. Das Ganze ändert sich aber zum Sommer, wenn die Zimmertemperatur steigt. Du solltest Dir die Frage stellen, mit welcher Temperatur und Lautstärke kannst Du leben. Je höher die Temperatur, um so leiser wird es.
Upss, zu langsam


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tml ich habe mich oben falsch ausgedrückt... da ich eine ölkühlung habe, bräuchte ich nur die werte, um sie mit meinem kühlsystem zu vergleichen^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst das ist nicht möglich. So lange die Komponenten nicht überhitzen und sich nicht runterregeln ist alles im grünen Bereich. 

PS: Das ganze versteht sihc unter Volllast....


----------



## Anticrist (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fabianiosodon schrieb:


> oke passt danke und jetzt noch ne frage^^ könnte mir vielleicht jemand mit einer guten wakü einige werte seines voll ausgelasteten pcs schicken? damit ich ein paar vergleichswerte habe!
> sollte ein vergleichbares system wie meins sein (i7 4930k, 2x gtx 780)
> 
> danke schon im voraus


 
was willst denn an Vergleichswerten haben? CPU unter Prime 60°C, beide Titan Black 42°C
Für Durchfluss und co hab ich keine Sensoren


----------



## oelkanne (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach Taktung CPU 60°C und beide GTX 680 41°C und 44°C

Intern 2 480 und nen Mora extern der bei 32,4°C Wassertemperatur gemütlich mit 4*180 Lüftern auf 300 U/min dreht.


----------



## santos (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denk mal, er möchte wissen, ob eine Ölkühlung effektiver als eine Wakü ist. Selbst wenn das so ist, würde ich nicht mal im Traum daran denken, mit Öl zu plantschen. Mir reicht schon Wasser was daneben tropft, wenn das Öl wäre, hätte ich schon lange Hausverbot und müsste im Stall weiter machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Liter Wasser nimmt mehr Energie auf bei gleicher Temperatur als ein Liter Öl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> ich denk mal, er möchte wissen, ob eine Ölkühlung effektiver als eine Wakü ist.



Blöd nur dass es nicht "eine Wakü" gibt...


----------



## D0pefish (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schaut mal, was nach drei Monaten Einsatz mit diesem AGB passiert ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte den Händler informiert und musste mir erstmal einen neuen AGB kaufen; den selben leider in unpassenderem Blau. Der Schwarze ging natürlich zurück. Nach knapp 7 Monaten bekam ich dann das Geld vom Händler zurück, weil der Hersteller den unverschuldeten Schaden bestätigte. Der Blaue sieht nach über 3 Jahren mit gleichem Kühlmittel aus wie neu. Ich vermute eine nicht geeignete Gummidichtung im Boden, die mit G12++ Party gefeiert hat. Den Lack würde ich als Primär-Erreger der chemischen Reaktion ausschließen aber der wollte anscheinend auch mitfeiern. Auf den Fotos sieht es oft schlimmer aus aber war schon schlimm genug, wie ich finde. Leckagen gab es zum Glück noch keine.


----------



## Anticrist (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd nur dass es nicht "eine Wakü" gibt...


 
Nicht?! 
Und ich dachte ich habe jetzt DIE Wakü


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doch, es gibt eine. und noch eine und noch eine und und und


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die anderen sind aber auch nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

 da mein neues Projekt in schwarz und rot gehalten sein soll, suche ich entsprechende Lüfter.

 Habe mir diese vorgestellt:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 14 1100rpm Red LED ( 140x140x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 14 1100rpm Red LED ( 140x140x25mm ) 79083

 wenn ich z.B. bei Youtube diese Lüfter eingebe, werden diese mit schwarzem Rahmen angezeigt und das wäre ja auch mein Wunsch.
 Ich finde diese leider nirgends. Jemand nen Link oder ne entsprechende Alternative?


----------



## Offset (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Rahmen nicht unbedingt schwarz sein muss die: http://geizhals.de/corsair-air-seri...gh-static-pressure-co-9050006-ww-a801485.html
Mit den roten Ringen sehen die klasse aus.

Edit: Ich seh grade das waren 140mm Lüfter...


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schwarz rote Lüfter: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 ( 140x140x25mm ) Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm S7 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79031


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo hab die GSlient 120mm und die Schaufeln Ordenlich Luft


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. März 2014)

Sorry Jungs! Hab vergessen, dass sie leuchten sollten!


----------



## Offset (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenn da spontan nur den: http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-spectre-pro-led-schwarz-rot-140mm-bff-lpro-14025r-rp-a704687.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. März 2014)

Und die sind für den Radiatorbetrieb ausgelegt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind zumindest auf Druck ausgelegt und haben einen geschlossenen Rahmen


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. März 2014)

Ihr seit Kolleche! Immer fix bei Euch. 
Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 aber immer doch  
die spectre pro haben zudem noch einen weiten regelbereich. ich hatte meine wakü mit den spectre pro betrieben, hab die mal testweise auf 3,3V laufen lassen. einige sind da bereits von alleine angelaufen, die anderen musste ich anschubsen  sind aber bereits bei 5V für mich nicht mehr wahrnehmbar gewesen


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. März 2014)

Hattest du die LED Version?
Müssen die nicht separat angeschlossen werden für die Led's?

Wie und wo schließe ich die an?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die leds haben keine eigene Stromversorgung, nur eine Möglichkeit, diese zu unterbrechen. Die Hydra pro hat extra einen Schalter, damit kann man 5 Lüfter, bzw deren LEDs schalten


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. März 2014)

Das bedeutet, dass ich nur den 3 Pin Anschluss benutzen muss vom Lüfter?

Sorry bin verwirrt:

Beim test auf hardwaremax steht:

Led's sind ausgeschaltet, wenn wenn nichts am LED Anschluss angeschlossen ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, es sind im Grunde normale led Lüfter, nur  mit einer Zusatz Funktion


----------



## Stiffmeister (9. März 2014)

Bist zu schnell! Hab oben editiert


----------



## xCiRE007x (10. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Endlich März mal sehen, wie die EK Ascendacy wird ^^ freue mich irgendwie darauf.


----------



## wheeler (10. März 2014)

Moin,
Meine letzte wakü hatte eine blaue Flüssigkeit die unter Uv Licht leuchtete .jetzt seh ich immer öfters Flüssigkeiten die regelrecht dickflüssig ,wie ein Gel oder Seifenwasser aussehen.ein neuer Trend ? Oder gibt es das schon lange? Taugen die was ?
Kennt diese Flüssigkeit jemand genauer,und kann mir sagen wo man die her bekommt ?
Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du meinst warscheinlich mayhems pastel oder mayhems aurora. eine von denen, oder sogfar beide, sind nur als showflüssigkeit gedacht, von daher nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen


----------



## >aL3X< (11. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch gehört das letztere nur zu Showzwecken gedacht ist, obs stimmt und wie sich die Flüssigkeiten auf lange Zeit verhalten

Braucht man eigentlich zwingend ne Steuerung für Magicool Pumpstation 700 DC12Volt+Lüfter(6 Stk.-Sind leider auch erstmal gemischte Lüfter,sprich 3 vom Case,Corsair 540 Air, und dann noch 3 aus 'nem Bundle von Alpahcool) oder kann man das einfach so anschließen und laufen lassen? Geräuschpegel jetzt mal beiseite gelassen Bin da noch nicht so überzeugt von der Notwendigkeit einer Steuerung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wen dir die lautstärke egal ist, brauchst du auch keine steuerung. wen doch, einfach die radiatorlüfter und die anderen gehäuselüfter als je eine gruppe regeln


----------



## >aL3X< (11. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke^^ Hab mich da wahrscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt,alle Lüfter die ich haben werde, sitzen auf 'nem Radi, sprich einem 360er, einem 280er und ein 140er  Aber das mit der Steuerung werd ich mal im Kopf behalten, falls mir das doch zu laut sein sollte. Dann würde ich aber auch gleich zu einheitlichen Lüftern greifen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn phanteks den pwm-wandler/verteiler mal als einzelnes teil rausbringen würde... bis zu 11 3pin-lüfter über pwm steuern lassen... die meisten boards haben ja zumindest beim cpu_fan eine gute regelung

an sich kannst auch über adapter alle lüfter auf 7V fest eingestellt laufen lassen. bei der pumpe musst du sehen, wieviel spannung die mindestens haben will.


----------



## >aL3X< (11. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wär halt ne feine Sache  Werds erstmal über die Adapter versuchen und wenns mir nicht gefällt >>>Steuerung 
Die Pumpe kann ich doch eigentlich an CPU_Fan und NT anschließen? Gibts da was zu beachten, wie z.B. BIOS Einstellungen?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Farbzusätzen? Würde gerne etwas Blutrotes haben, natürlich in zusammenspiel mit Korrosionsschutz etc.


----------



## nyso (12. März 2014)

Von Mayhams gibt es Blutrot als Zusatz. Habe ich im Kreislauf, sieht sehr gut aus und ist sehr ergiebig für die paar Euro die es kostet. Dazu hab ich dieses Antialgenzeug von Mayhahms drin. Korrosionsschutz braucht es ja nur bei Alu/ Kupfer Kreisläufen, ich haben nur Kupfer, und das alles vernickelt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

algenschutz ist sinnfrei, denn wo sollen in einem geschlossenem system die algen herkommen? korossionsschutz ist nur im kreislauf mit verschiedenen metallen (die mit der flüssigkeit in berührung kommen) nötig. 
farbzusätze können ausflocken und so auf dauer für verstopfung führen. kommt meines wissens aber mit mayhems dye nicht wirklich vor. ich hab mahyhems dye deep red verwendet, mit einem 15ml fläschchen kann man locker 3liter flüssigkeit schön dunkelrot einfärben. geht möglicheriwese auch auf mehr, das hab ich aber nicht getestet


----------



## nyso (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Kreislauf ist oft nicht geschlossen. Habe im AGB ganz gerne eine Verschraubung offen. So kann eventuelle Luft schön aus dem Kreislauf entweichen. 

Das hier ist die Farbe, sieht wirklich sehr nett aus, gerade in Kombi mit roten Lüftern, rotem Sleeve etc
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Dye Deep Red 15ml Mayhems Dye Deep Red 15ml 30247

Dazu halt dies hier, rein zur Vorsicht^^ Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Biocide 10ml Mayhems Biocide 10ml 30209

Für gut 12€ bekommt man damit locker 3-4 Liter Wasser gefärbt und geschützt. So kann man zwischendurch auch mal neu befüllen und einfach wieder neu rot färben. Nur wer halt gemischte Kreisläufe hat, der muss halt anderes Zeug nehmen um der Korrosion vorzubeugen.


----------



## >aL3X< (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten  Wollte grad mal in meinem AT-Warenkorb nachschauen bezüglich der Alu/Kupfer geschichte, leider kann der Link nicht mehr geladen werden -.- Also alles nochmal zusammensuchen.


----------



## nyso (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß ist Alu heute in der Wakü kaum noch zu finden. Bei alten Radis vllt, aber alles aktuelle sollte reines Kupfer/Messing/Nickel sein.


----------



## >aL3X< (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop also bei den Radis hab ich alles nur Kupfer und der CPU Kühler ist eig auch nur Kupfer. Man das ist schon echt *******, ich hab kein Plan mehr was ich alles in dem Warenkorb hatte -.- Wie kann das denn sein das der Link auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert??

Edit: Die Anschlüsse sind bei mir halt aus Nickel/Silber, braucht man deswegen n Korrosionsschutz?
Ich werd mir mal dazu noch mehr Infos holen. Bevor ich da was reinkipp, was nicht rein muss.


----------



## D0pefish (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde bei WaKüs IMMER präventiv gegen Lebewesen und Korrosion vorgehen und die Finger von Modeerscheinungen lassen.


----------



## nyso (12. März 2014)

Ist die Wasserkühlung nicht an sich eine Modeerscheinung?
Ich gehe bei meinem Pc immer nach dem Motto "Probieren geht über studieren" vor und bin damit bisher ganz gut gefahren. Dieser ganze Unsinn von wegen Pumpe regeln, Korrosionsschutz, Druckventile, Durchflussmesser und was es nicht alles gibt. Sich selbst regelnde Pumpe, gute Kühler, gute Anschlüsse,  guter Schlauch, gute Radis, guter Agb und destilliertes Wasser, aus die Maus. Wenn man will noch bissl Farbe fürs Wasser. Und halt in meinem Fall, da die Wakü offen ist, ein Biozid.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



>aL3X< schrieb:


> Jop also bei den Radis hab ich alles nur Kupfer und der CPU Kühler ist eig auch nur Kupfer. Man das ist schon echt *******, ich hab kein Plan mehr was ich alles in dem Warenkorb hatte -.- Wie kann das denn sein das der Link auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert??
> 
> Edit: Die Anschlüsse sind bei mir halt aus Nickel/Silber, braucht man deswegen n Korrosionsschutz?
> Ich werd mir mal dazu noch mehr Infos holen. Bevor ich da was reinkipp, was nicht rein muss.



die anschlüsse sind silberfarben vernickelt, aber dürften darunter aus messing sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Anschlüsse sind wir bereits gesagt sehr wahrscheinlich aus Messing. Und halt noch vernickelt. 

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, das die das auch innen sind. Zumindest bei meinen konnte ich afaik das Messing innen in der Ecke sehen. 

Bei mir (Kupfer und vernickeltes Messing) beginnt man nach 1,5 Jahren Wasser ohne alles korrosionsspuren am Messing zu sehen. 
Die sind allerdings nur minimal und stören nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

messing und kupfer im selben kreislauf ist auch nicht schlimm. messing war doch ne kupferlegierung, wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe. kupfer + eisen


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Messing = Kupfer + Zink


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, so war das


----------



## butzler (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr vllt einen Tipp für mich:
420er Radi, der gut mit langsam drehenden (500 RPM) Lüftern klarkommt ?


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. März 2014)

Alphacool Nexxos! Jedoch maximal bis 60mm


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzler schrieb:


> Habt ihr vllt einen Tipp für mich:
> 420er Radi, der gut mit langsam drehenden (500 RPM) Lüftern klarkommt ?


 Im Prinzip müsste das jeder mit nicht engen Lamellen und nicht übertriebener Dicke sein.
Also eigentlich jeder Slim Radi mit normalem Lamellenabstand.


----------



## Oozy (12. März 2014)

Da würde ich mir einen 30mm oder 45mm dicken Alphacool NexXxos holen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag auch, nicht mehr als 45mm dicke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2014)

leise sind nur die 30er


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. März 2014)

Naja! Kommt drauf an was er alles kühlen möchte! CPU und GPU? Oder gleich 2 GPUS?
Evtl mit Doppelbestückung (6 Lüftern)!


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte 45mm dicke alphacool's, lüfter waren bitfenix spectre pro in push-pull @5V. da hat man nix mehr gehört, ausser einen der lüfter mit seinem lagerschleifen


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hatte 45mm dicke alphacool's, lüfter waren bitfenix spectre pro in push-pull @5V. da hat man nix mehr gehört, ausser einen der lüfter mit seinem lagerschleifen




Lol!!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die viel größere ironie: ich habe einen für mich absolut unhörbares system. und dann röhrt einen meter über mir der lüfter von der zimmerbelüftung -.-' 

das lagerschleifen war aber auch nur bei offenem case zu hören, von daher konnte ich es verschmerzen

wird aber glaub langsam OT


----------



## butzler (12. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Tipps.
Von den NexXxos hab ich schon zwei (140 und 360) in 30 mm und kann nichts Schlechtes sagen. Dann wird also wohl auch der 420er ein 30er oder 45er NexXxos sein. Habe gedacht, dass vllt. der ultimative Geheimtipp kommt, aber so groß ist die Auswahl ja gar nicht. Dann doch beim Altbewährten bleiben und gut ist es.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzler schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Von den NexXxos hab ich schon zwei (140 und 360) in 30 mm und kann nichts Schlechtes sagen. Dann wird also wohl auch der 420er ein 30er oder 45er NexXxos sein. Habe gedacht, dass vllt. der ultimative Geheimtipp kommt, aber so groß ist die Auswahl ja gar nicht. Dann doch beim Altbewährten bleiben und gut ist es.


 
Habe im Moment 2 420 Nexsxos mit 45mm drin, dadrauf laufen Bitfenix Spectre Pro mit 540-470 1/min.
Ist sehr leise und hat genug Leistung.
Finde die Alphacool Radis sind von der Qualität her sehr gut und man hat alles dabei was man zur Montage braucht.
Werde jetzt aber wegen Platz demnächst nen 280 Nexxos einbauen.
Den Radi werde ich dann im Forum zum Verkauf stellen, wenn du dann Interesse hast, kannst ja Bescheid geben.


----------



## butzler (13. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Freut mich zu hören, dass Du mit den Radis zufrieden bist. Komme dann ggf. auf Dein Angebot zurück. Vielen Dank.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzler schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Von den NexXxos hab ich schon zwei (140 und 360) in 30 mm und kann nichts Schlechtes sagen. Dann wird also wohl auch der 420er ein 30er oder 45er NexXxos sein. Habe gedacht, dass vllt. der ultimative Geheimtipp kommt, aber so groß ist die Auswahl ja gar nicht. Dann doch beim Altbewährten bleiben und gut ist es.


 
Ich kenne keinen Vergleich bei <500rpm, aber im 700-1200er Bereich haben die Rohrradiatoren von Watercool und AMS eine noch steilere Kennlinie, als die dünnen Nexxxos. Allerdings haben sie da auch noch deutlichen Rückstand - keine Ahnung, ob sie bis 300-400 rpm soviel aufholen können, dass sie am Ende vorne liegen. Auf alle Fälle kosten sie soviel, dass du vermutlich 1,5 bis 2 Nexxxos dafür bekommst


----------



## Kurry (13. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich würde der unter 500RPM Bereich auch mal interessieren, da meine Lüfter eh nie drüber laufen :S Ich denke da holen die Dünnen nochmal ordentlich was raus und vorallem für den Preis sind sie unschlagbar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im zweifelsfall einfach einen radiator mehr


----------



## Liquido (13. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle kosten sie soviel, dass du vermutlich 1,5 bis 2 Nexxxos dafür bekommst



Und da ist sogar ein halbes Kilo Fertigungsrückstände inkludiert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2014)

in den nexxxos?
hatte nix drin....


----------



## Liquido (13. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war eigentlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint ^^

Hatte selbst auch schon einen 180er Nexxxos ohne nennenswerte Rückstände.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu sehen ist da selten was, aber spätestens in der Umlenkkammer kann immer was drin sein. Außer eben bei gesteckten Rohrradiatoren. Klassische sind aber i.d.R. auch kein Problem - und entlüften sich VIEL leichter als alles andere.
Nützt aber alles nichts, solange die Dinger weniger leisten und/oder deutlich mehr kosten.


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage zu Lüftersteuerungen! Ich suche eine Alternative zu dem Aquaeros. Der Anschluss eines DFM wie dem von AC High Flo ist aber ein muss


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dfm mit usb-funktion direkt ans mainboard anschliessen und schon hast du freie auswahl bei den steuerungen. aber in der leistungsklasse der aquaero gibt es wohl nicht wirklich eine alternative


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> aber in der leistungsklasse der aquaero gibt es wohl nicht wirklich eine alternative


 
Auf die Steuerung von EK bin ich gespannt. Im Vorfeld hat sich Einiges davon gut gelesen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. März 2014)

Hast nen Link?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke mal, das hier ist gemeint: A sneak peak into EK-Ascendacy | EKWB


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aqua Computer hat viele Jahre Vorsprung mit der Entwicklung & Erfahrung von Lüftersteurungen für den PC Bereich. So einfach wird EK da nicht mitziehen können.


----------



## Oozy (15. März 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Aqua Computer hat viele Jahre Vorsprung mit der Entwicklung & Erfahrung von Lüftersteurungen für den PC Bereich. So einfach wird EK da nicht mitziehen können.


Das habe ich eben auch das Gefühl. Zumal Aqua Computer mit dem Aquaero 5 LT ein sehr preiswertes Gerät im Angebot haben.


----------



## 991jo (15. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schauts den eigentlich mit 120er Lüftern aus die unter 500rpm schaffen? Gibts da welche? Meine Noiseblocker PL2 bekomm ich nur auf 500 bis 600 Umdrehungen runter.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt welche von scythe, die laufen mit 500rpm max
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Slip Stream 500 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) Scythe Slip Stream 500 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 78061
oder welche mit 600rpm:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Glide Stream 120 SY1225HB12SL 600rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) Scythe Glide Stream 120 SY1225HB12SL 600rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 78391
sehen beide aber nicht so aus, als wäre die als radiatorlüfter gedacht

e: bitfenix spectre pro laufen mit 3,3V noch, kein plan welche geschwindigkeit die dann haben. fullspeed ist 1200rpm, wenn ich das gerade richtig im kopf habe


----------



## Kurry (15. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sogar die "billigen" Phobya kommen auf ~300RPM. Genrell sind die nicht schlecht, man muss nur gucken dass meinen keinen mit Lagerklackern erwischt, wobei meine Charge da recht gut ging!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 12 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 12 1200rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) 78351

Scythe sind aber auch ganz gut! Die Noiseblocker kommen alle nicht wirklich tief, auch die Eloops nicht.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muß mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Hab ja hier schon viel gefragt und immer Hilfe erhalten. Meine erste WaKü soll demnächst eingebaut werden. Bei der "Anprobe" sind mir leider ein paar Dinge aufgefallen. Ziel ist es eigentlich in meinem NZXT Source 530 einen 140er hinten und einen 280er oben einzubauen, um CPU und GraKa zu kühlen. Der hintere Radiator passt soweit, außer daß die Schrauben vom Durchmesser zu klein sind und nicht am Gehäuse halten. Das finde ich schon mal seltsam aber gut, es gibt ja Unterlegscheiben. Der obere passt leider nur unter Spannung rein, er liegt dann auf der Mainboardverkleidung auf. Ist das sehr schlimm oder sollte ich doch lieber auf einen 240er ausweichen? Bilder hab ich keine gemacht aber ich denke, man kann sich vorstellen wie ich das meine, wenn man meine Komponenten beachtet.


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das der Radi ein wenig auf Spanung ist, ist nicht wirklich das Problem ( man könnte die Löcher ein wenig nachbohren / unterlegscheiben ) das legt sich nach der Zeit aber das der Radi auf´n MB aufliegt ist nicht grade vom Vorteil.
Solltest eventuell den Radi abisolieren wo es aufn MB aufliegt.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus acid! Der Radi liegt ja nicht direkt auf dem Mainboard auf, sondern "nur" auf dessen Verkleidung   (Asus Saboertooth).


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus H1,

Der Verkleidung wird das nix ausmachen ( Plastik ), solang wirklich nix vom MB an den Radi kommt !

Hab grad noch ein bild gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du ganz viel langeweile hast, kannst du ja mal die verkleidung abnehmen und ohne ausprobieren, ob da noch irgendwo irgendwas im weg ist


----------



## -H1N1- (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne die Verkleidung wird sicher nichts mehr stören aber die soll mal schön dran bleiben. Eine Alternative wäre ein 240er, allerdings glaube ich nicht, das ich damit glücklich werde. Ich werde nochmal eine "Anprobe" machen und schauen, wie groß der Kraftaufwand ist, um den Radi da rein zu bekommen.

Edit: Eigentlich ist das Gehäuse nicht für nen 280er konzipiert aber "geht nicht, gibts nicht" ! Es ist ja breit genug also muß es funzen. Richtig ärgern tun mich mich die Aufnahmen für die Lüfter. Da fallen die Schrauben wirklich fast durch. Keine Ahnung, ob das normal ist oder was NZXT für Schrauben haben. Da fällt mir ein, bei der gefüllten Tonne Schrauben die dazu war, sollte ich auch nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das mit den schrauben kenne ich. bei den alphacool radiatoren sind die köpfe der schrauben auch viel zu klein, da musste ich mir auch u-scheiben holen
die normale größe bei lüfters ist M5, viele radiatoren haben M3, manche auch M4


----------



## -H1N1- (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage der Lüftersteuerung steht bei mir auch noch aus.....

Kann ich die 3 Lüfter der WaKü über´s MoBo bzw. mit der Asus Software vernünftig steuern oder lohnt es sich den Aquaero 5LT noch in den Warenkorb zu packen?


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3 Lüfter dafür brauchst wirklich kein AE 5 / LT da reicht das MB ( Uefi / Bios ) 2 gleiche Lüfter kannst auch über ein Y-kabel laufen lassen und steuern


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für 3 lüfter lohnt wirklich keine aquaero. wenn die pwm-fähig sind, kannst du dir das verteilerkabel von akasa holen, das kriegt einmal die spannung direkt aus dem netzteil und das pwm signal über das mainboard. so hast du eine ausreichend gute regelung und das board selber wird nicht wirklich belastet.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Idee bis jetzt war es, den hinteren 140er an CHA_FAN mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit (also ungeregelt) von ca. 700U/Min laufen zu lassen und die oberen beiden 140er geregelt über´s Board.
Dafür habe ich mir das Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 30cm - Schwarz gekauft. Sollte doch damit funktionieren, oder? Hast Du mal den Link für das Kabel FeuerToifel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das mit den schrauben kenne ich. bei den alphacool radiatoren sind die köpfe der schrauben auch viel zu klein, da musste ich mir auch u-scheiben holen
> die normale größe bei lüfters ist M5, viele radiatoren haben M3, manche auch M4



Also M5 habe ich noch durch keinen Lüfter bekommen, M4 passt normalerweise sehr gut. Aber mit Ausnahme von Hardwarelabs wäre mir kein Hersteller bekannt, der das nutzt...
Probleme mit Gehäusen kenne ich aber auch nur, wenn Gummientkoppler verwendet werden, bei denen man eine wirklich große Auflagefläche bräuchte.




-H1N1- schrieb:


> Die Frage der Lüftersteuerung steht bei mir auch noch aus.....
> 
> Kann ich die 3 Lüfter der WaKü über´s MoBo bzw. mit der Asus Software vernünftig steuern oder lohnt es sich den Aquaero 5LT noch in den Warenkorb zu packen?


 
Regeln kannst du sie damit problemlos, aber für eine automatische Steuerung greift man am besten auf einen Wassertemperaturfühler zurück und definiert die Temperaturgrenzen selber - onboard afaik nirgendwo möglich.
Ob der Unterschied zwischen beidem einem den Preis eines LT wert ist, muss man selbst entscheiden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, doch kein M5 ? dann hab ich mich da wohl verguckt. ich zumindest damals bei meinem ersten mod (loch für 120er) die löcher für die lüfterschrauben in M5 gebohrt und das hielt mit den normalen lüfterschrauben. ist aber auch schon lange her.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke ich spare mir das Geld für den AE 5 LT erstmal und versuche die Lüfter so zu regeln. Nachbessern kann ich dann immer noch. Danke erstmal, jetzt kann ich die Bestellung fertig machen .


----------



## hupschtupf (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr denn so von Acryl Tube´s bzw. Glass Tube´s ?


----------



## oelkanne (18. März 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn so von Acryl Tube´s bzw. Glass Tube´s ?



Viel...nur gibts das was ich gern hätte hierzulande noch nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hm, doch kein M5 ? dann hab ich mich da wohl verguckt. ich zumindest damals bei meinem ersten mod (loch für 120er) die löcher für die lüfterschrauben in M5 gebohrt und das hielt mit den normalen lüfterschrauben. ist aber auch schon lange her.


 
Wenn du die beiliegenden, selbst schneidenen (Fast-Maden-)Schrauben meinst:
Kannst sein, dass man für die 5 mm (oder zumindest 4,5) Löcher braucht, damit die Schneiden mit durch passen. Aber die sind ja eben schon dicker, als die Löcher in den Lüftern selbst. In letzteren haben M4 Schrauben nur noch minimales Spiel. Die Köpfe von M3 Schrauben passen auch nicht durch. (Zumindest Watercool dürfte vermutlich deswegen auf M3 setzen: Die legen Senkkopfschrauben bei, die dann nahezu bündig mit der Lüfteroberkante abschließen)




hupschtupf schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn so von Acryl Tube´s bzw. Glass Tube´s ?


 
Abstand. In meinen Augen eine wenig robuste Alternative zu Kupferrohr - mit allen Nachteilen einer festen Verbindung.


----------



## hupschtupf (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PETG Tube´s sollen ja ganz nice sein


----------



## oelkanne (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Monsoon-Technik ist in meinen Augen schon sehr vertrauenswürdig...


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@  FeuerToifel ich denk das es die M4 x 30 Senkschrauben warn, mit den hab ich im ne zeitlang den 360ger Radi im Deckel angeschraubt...hab grad zufälligerweise ein Packerl vor mir liegen ^^


----------



## oelkanne (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sacht mal...3 Karten paralel zu bewässern is ne gute idee?? ich frag weil ich sonst wirklich schon anfangen kann dsa ganze system umzubauen...


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange es drei identische Kühler sind, ja.


----------



## butzler (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Parallel ist m.E. die einzig sinnvolle Methode (bei identischen Kühlern natürlich nur).


----------



## oelkanne (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jupp 3 gleiche und auch 3 gleiche Karten..hab auch den Tripple Slot Verbinder aber ich hab irgendwo eine unebenheit und das Ding wird deswegen nicht Dicht! Ausweichmethode währen Multi Link von Bitspower...

wollte eigentlich unten rein und wieder raus bei den Karten aber ob das so geht weis ich halt ned mit 3 Karten...hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Paulzocktschonwieder (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,
nur mal so was für einen Radiator sollte man für einen i7 4820K einbauen? bei ca. 25C Raumtemperatur. Habe eigentlich nur Platz für nen 120mm Radiator mit 45mm Dicke. Das System soll nicht silent sein also kann da ruhig ein starker Lüfter rein.
wäre da vlt sogar noch luft fürs übertakten?


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn die Lautstärke wirklich egal ist, geht das auch mit einem 120er.
Aber dann macht eine Wakü keinen Sinn mehr. Ist dann nicht wirklich viel leiser und kühler als ein guter Luftkühler. Aber trotzdem viel teurer.

Eine Wakü kühlt ja nicht so gut wegen "Wasser", sondern weil man mit dem Wasser die Wärme schnell auf eine große Fläche verteilen kann um sie dort an die Luft weiterzugeben.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du ordentlich Luft durchpustest ist auch OC drin. Ist dann halt ca. wie ein (ziemlich guter) Luftkühler.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> wollte eigentlich unten rein und wieder raus bei den Karten aber ob das  so geht weis ich halt ned mit 3 Karten...hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


mach das doch und ja wir wissen was du meinst


----------



## Kurry (20. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich unten rein und wieder raus bei den Karten aber ob das so geht weis ich halt ned mit 3 Karten...hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine



Jo natürlich. Ist ja dann immernoch Parallel. Ich persönlich würde aber versuchen den Tripple Slot Verbinder richtig zu montieren - einfach weil der Verbund mit dem Ding sehr robust ist!


----------



## oelkanne (20. März 2014)

Kurry schrieb:


> Jo natürlich. Ist ja dann immernoch Parallel. Ich persönlich würde aber versuchen den Tripple Slot Verbinder richtig zu montieren - einfach weil der Verbund mit dem Ding sehr robust ist!



Alles schon versucht...keine chance...wie gesagt irgendwo hab ich unebenheiten wenn ich alle im block einbau...somit is dann die ganze geschichte auf dauer nen planschbecken...


----------



## Kurry (20. März 2014)

Ist dein Board krumm?^^ Normalerweise ergeben sich keine Probleme, wenn du die Karten in den PCI Slot steckst und dann die Brücke montierst, damit die Karten so verbunden werden, wie sie später halten sollen.


Ist die Brücke vielleicht einfach kaputt? Wo leckt es denn?


----------



## Speeedymauss (20. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho, ich schmeiße mich auch einfach mal hier mit rein, ich könnte nämlich mal nen paar kreative Köpfe gebrauchen, die vlt auch ne idee haben.
Ich möchte gerne meine Wakü komplett intern verbauen. Das ist zwar bei meinem Gehäuse verdammt knifflig (Hab nen Sharkoon T28) aber so Herausforderungen machen am meisten spaß 
Aktuell sieht das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben drauf ist der AGB und unter dem Deckel habe ich noch nen filter (der soll aber raus). Auf der Anderen Seite ist ein 1080 Radi, der momentan kühlt.
Den 120ger der am Heck ist könnte ich auch nach innen vor den Lüfter schnellen, das müsste auch gehen. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob ich iwie noch anders alles intern verbauen kann, dass alles passt und dass es noch gut aussieht. In der Front könnt man mit etwas modding nen 240ger reinbauen, man müsste die Festplattenkäfige umbauen, der obere Kann raus, da sind nur 2 SSDs drin, die kann man auch woanders hin bauen. Bei den anderen muss ich noch gucken wie das gehen könnte, ich muss erstmal neue platten holen, dann fliegt da auch mindestens eine raus, da weiß ich aber noch nicht genau dann wohin damit. Nur ne insg. Radigröße von 360 wird nicht reichen, jetzt ist nur die frage, wie man das geschickt umsetzen könnte, vlt hat ja einer ne idee 
Ich hab hier noch 2 360ger slim liegen, da wüsste ich aber nicht wie man die da einbauen könnte...


----------



## oelkanne (20. März 2014)

Kurry schrieb:


> Ist dein Board krumm?^^ Normalerweise ergeben sich keine Probleme, wenn du die Karten in den PCI Slot steckst und dann die Brücke montierst, damit die Karten so verbunden werden, wie sie später halten sollen.
> 
> Ist die Brücke vielleicht einfach kaputt? Wo leckt es denn?



Das gehäuse is mit carbonfolie bezogen....und ich denke mal das daher das kommt das die brücke nicht passt. Ich werd dann eh gleich mal anfangen umzubauen....alternative sind die bitspower verbinder was ja passt denn ich wollte eh auf tubes umstellen....


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passt es auch dann nicht, wenn du die karten vor dem einbau verbindest und den ganzen verbund danach einbaust?


----------



## oelkanne (20. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> passt es auch dann nicht, wenn du die karten vor dem einbau verbindest und den ganzen verbund danach einbaust?



genau ds hab ich versucht weil ich wusste da war noch was aber ... Nein man belehrte mcih eines besseren...


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich gebe zu, dass ich jetzt nicht 2018 Seiten gelesen habe und frage daher einfach mal ganz frei:

Ist eine Only GPU Wakü Sinnvoll?


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an was du mit deiner Grafikkarte vorhast ! Ich bau meine Nur um wegen Silent nicht wegens Oc´n


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht hauptsächlich um Silent...Die Frage bezieht sich auch nicht auf meine aktuelle Graka, sonder ist allgemein gemeint.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also an sich profitiert die grafikkarte wohl mehr von einer wakü, als die cpu. allerdings belaufen sich die mehr kosten von gpu-only zu cpu+gpu auf vielleicht 50€ (je nach verwendetem kühler und anschlüssen), was bei einem zu erwartenden kostenpunkt von um die 300€ (um die 100 allein der gpu-kühler) aufwärts schnell mal eben mit raufgelegt wird.


----------



## acidburn1811 (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Es geht hauptsächlich um Silent...Die Frage bezieht sich auch nicht auf meine aktuelle Graka, sonder ist allgemein gemeint.


 
Hatte deine aktuelle GaKa nicht Betracht gezogen, Könnt ja sein das es dein 2 Sys in der Sig.ist.Sondern Allgemein !

Sobald der Wasserkühler auf der GaKa ist Hörst nix mehr von der !


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten!

Da fällt mir doch gleich noch etwas ein: Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn der Lüfter vor oder hinter dem Radiator sitzt? Und wie dick muss ein Radi sein, für eine Silent Kühlung ohne bzw. moderatem OC?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was die lautstärke angeht, sind da ein paar mehr faktoren: verwendete lüfter und die drehzahl, mit der die laufen, lamellenabstand vom radi und eben die dicke. wobei die dicke wohl am wenigsten zu berücksichtigen ist.
ob die lüfter in push, in pull oder in push-pull verbaut sind, macht nur einen geringen unterschied. hauptsache, die warme luft wird nicht ins case geblasen, sondern raus. sonst geht die warme luft ja direklt wieder über die komponenten, die man gerade gekühlt hat


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus muss, ist mir zum Glück klar.  Kann eine Wakü leiser werden als meine aktuelle Lösung mit Silent Wings 2? Eigentlich nur bei der Graka, oder?

Die zu verbauenden Lüfter sollten auch in die Kategorie Silent Wings 2 fallen, da die be quiet! ja nicht unbedingt für Radis geeignet sind...


----------



## Joselman (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Kann eine Wakü leiser werden als meine aktuelle Lösung mit Silent Wings 2? Eigentlich nur bei der Graka, oder?


 
Ja eine Wakü kann leiser sein. Genug Radiatorfläche vorausgesetzt mit den entsprechenden Lüftern alles machbar. Wenn du z.b. Noisblocker mit 500u/min laufen lassen kannst wird das sicher leiser sein. 

DIe CPU und die GPU machen keine Geräusche bei einer Wakü. Das einizige was man hören kann sind die Lüfter und ggf. die Pumpe.


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wären 2x 280 genug Radiatorfläche? Wenn es mal so weit sein sollte, dass ich anfange, habe ich überlegt 2 280er mit 30 oder 45 mm (lieber 30) zu nehmen und entsprechend Leise Lüfter draufzusetzen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du kannst natürlich die sw2 weiter verwenden, jedoch sind lüfter mit geschlossenem (ergo quadratischem) rahmen eher zu empfehlen. 

mach am besten im unterforum einen beratungsthread auf, hier geht das zu leicht unter


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man die weiter verwenden kann, ist das schon mal gut - das Geld hätte ich dann gespart. 

Es handelt sich im Moment mehr um reine Interessefragen. Die Beratung kommt, wenn mein Geldbeutel das ganze auch zulässt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und ja, ich denke mal zwei 280er sind definitiv ausreichend für cpu+gpu mit oc und immernoch leise. wenn es passt, würde ich aber auch eher zu den 45mm dicken greifen, da diese noch etwas mehr fläche haben. 
wenn du die silentwings weiter verwenden willst, empfiehlt sich, da irgendwie abzudichten, also eine platte zwischen radiator und lüfter, die nur ein loch im durchmesser vom lüfter hat. abgesehen natürlich von den löchern für die schrauben


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche "normalen" Lüfter bzw. normale Lüfterform sind der vergleichbar oder gleich leise? Ich denke für 45er hat man im Corsair 540 Air bestimmt Platz.^^

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass mich Wakü schon lange interessiert und ich sehr froh bin hier doch einige fähige Ansprechpartner zu finden!


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zum air 540 gibts hier schon ein paar buildlogs und beratungsthreads. 

noiseblocker blacksilent pro sind oft empfohlene lüfter


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen davon habe ich schon mal abonniert.^^ Die anderen muss ich noch suchen. Die NB habe ich auch schon mal im Auge - da bin ich wohl schon mal teilweise auf dem richtigen weg.


----------



## Kurry (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, dass ich jetzt nicht 2018 Seiten gelesen habe und frage daher einfach mal ganz frei:
> 
> Ist eine Only GPU Wakü Sinnvoll?


 


Der-Feri schrieb:


> Dass die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus muss, ist mir zum Glück klar.  Kann eine Wakü leiser werden als meine aktuelle Lösung mit Silent Wings 2? Eigentlich nur bei der Graka, oder?
> 
> Die zu verbauenden Lüfter sollten auch in die Kategorie Silent Wings 2 fallen, da die be quiet! ja nicht unbedingt für Radis geeignet sind...



Im Idle wird eine Wakü nicht leiser sein, wenn man nicht Highend kauft, denn eine billige Pumpe (alle unter einer Laing DDC / D5 / ASXT) ist immer zu hören. Desweiteren würde ich gleich 100€ mehr investieren und auch die CPU mit einbinden und das Maximum an Radiatoren verwenden.


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

A propos max. an Radiatoren: Wie viel unterscheiden sich 2x 280x45 und 1x 240x30 + 1x 360x30.? Rein vom Rechteck her ist die Fläche größer, aber die Dicke muss ja auch mit bedacht werden...


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 280er ist ja allein von der grundfläche nicht weit von einem 360er entfernt (grad nicht im kopf, welcher mehr hat). also sind zwei 280er die bessere wahl. 
allerdings kann es gut sein, dass du im ait 540 oben keine 280er reinbekommst, je nach verwendetem mainboard. aber ein 280er in der front würde ich auf jedenfall einem 360er vorziehen. und wenn du modden willst und auf die hdd-plätze unten verzichten kannstm wäre da noch platz für einen weiteren 240er oder 280er


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rossi1002 hat einen 240er und 360er verbaut:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/294594-corsair-carbide-air-540-goes-amd-wakue.html

Weiß aber gerade nicht wie dick die waren. Aber wenn es soweit ist, kann ich das ja alles mal ausmessen. Wichtig ist, dass es im Grunde genommen keinen großen Unterschied macht. 2x 280 ist, wenn ich so überlege, besser, weil ich 140er Lüfter nehmen kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup, in seinem log häng ich auch mit drin 
140er haben mehr fläche, logisch. und fördert somit bei weniger umdrehung die gleiche menge an luft, wie ein 120er. ist also leiser, sofern der lüfter gut ist 

e: in diesem log wurde der boden gemoddet
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ch-awrs-erste-gehversuche-der-wakue-welt.html


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute Lüfter sind für mich Grundvoraussetzung.  Da fahre ich aktuell mit meinen Silent Wings 2 wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht unbedingt falsch. Auf einen Radi würde ich sie aber aufgrund der Form wahrscheinlich nicht packen.

Bin mal gespannt, wann es weitergeht oder fertig wird.^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei rossi ist schon lange nix mehr passiert. ich bin nicht sicher, ob da überhaupt nochwas passieren wirrd ...


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den verdacht hatte ich auch schon... Ich wollte doch aber spicken.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal nen Wolf gesucht und nix brauchbares gefunden.

 Was ist denn so ne ideale Wassertemperatur und ab wann wird es für die Komponenten kritisch? Sind wir bei 45 bis 50 Grad noch in nem grünen Bereich oder wird es da schon kritisch?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe, wird es ab 60° gefährlich für die pumpe.


----------



## wolf7 (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke das hängt auch iwo von den verwendeten Anschlüssen/Schläuchen ab. Ich hätte irgendwann die Angst, dass die Schläuche zu warm werden und sich vllt von den Tüllen lösen xD. Keine Ahnung, ob die Angst komplett unbegründet ist...


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei Schraubtüllen glaub ich nicht daran. 
Allerdings dürften sie weicher und damit weniger Knickstabil werden. uU kann es also in engen Kurven zu Knicken kommen, die bei z.B. 30 Grad nicht entstanden wären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> und ja, ich denke mal zwei 280er sind definitiv ausreichend für cpu+gpu mit oc und immernoch leise.



Da es bislang "nur um silent" geht, also nicht auch zusätzlich um niedrige Temperaturen, ist eine 560er Konfiguration (d.h. beide Radis erhalten kühle Luft) sogar mehr als ausreichend.



> wenn du die silentwings weiter verwenden willst, empfiehlt sich, da irgendwie abzudichten, also eine platte zwischen radiator und lüfter, die nur ein loch im durchmesser vom lüfter hat. abgesehen natürlich von den löchern für die schrauben



Wenn die Optik egal ist, sollte man auch einfach Tape drum rum machen können.




Kurry schrieb:


> Im Idle wird eine Wakü nicht leiser sein, wenn man nicht Highend kauft, denn eine billige Pumpe (alle unter einer Laing DDC / D5 / ASXT) ist immer zu hören. Desweiteren würde ich gleich 100€ mehr investieren und auch die CPU mit einbinden und das Maximum an Radiatoren verwenden.



Im Zweifelsfalls kostet eine Eheim1046-790 unter 50 € (gebraucht noch deutlich weniger) und ist -oh wunder- genauso laut/leise, wie eine AS.




Der-Feri schrieb:


> A propos max. an Radiatoren: Wie viel unterscheiden sich 2x 280x45 und 1x 240x30 + 1x 360x30.? Rein vom Rechteck her ist die Fläche größer, aber die Dicke muss ja auch mit bedacht werden...



Die Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung sind zwischen unterschiedlichen Radiatormodellen größer, als zwischen unterschiedlichen Dicken bei sonst identischem Aufbau. In sofern kann man da gar nicht mehr sinnvoll rechnen, sondern muss sich einzelne Tests angucken. Gerade im Silent-Bereich sind dünnere Radiatoren selten von Nachteil. (Allerdings ist die Auswahl in 30 mm Klasse auch nicht mehr ganz die größte) 




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal nen Wolf gesucht und nix brauchbares gefunden.
> 
> Was ist denn so ne ideale Wassertemperatur und ab wann wird es für die Komponenten kritisch? Sind wir bei 45 bis 50 Grad noch in nem grünen Bereich oder wird es da schon kritisch?


 
Ist definitiv sehr hoch. Ich selbst habe meine Wakü in Tests zwar auch schon auf 45 °C gebracht, aber für Dauerbetrieb würde ich das nicht nutzen wollen. Klare Grenzwerte gibt es aber selten. Orientierungspunkte:
- Eheims sind iirc bis 35 °C freigegeben. Aber das könnte auch daran liegen, dass niemand testet, ob eine Aquarienpumpe 50 °C aushält
- Laing nennt 60 °C, aber insbesondere DDC+ stehen in dem Verdacht, dass hohe Temperaturen der Elektronik schaden
- ab 40 °C hatte ich bei einigen Schläuchen Probleme mit massiv austretenden/sich ablagernden Weichmachern (Schicht auf der Innenseite). Natürlich könnte man die Schläuche auch einfach vorher auskochen oder nach PVC-Alternativen gucken.
- ab 35 °C werden viele Schläuche spürbar weicher. Das muss bei der Verlegung berücksichtigt werden, es können sich sonst nachträglich Knickstellen ergeben. Und natürlich sollte man dann keine ungesicherten Tüllen einsetzen.


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du kannst natürlich die sw2 weiter verwenden, jedoch sind lüfter mit geschlossenem (ergo quadratischem) rahmen eher zu empfehlen.
> 
> mach am besten im unterforum einen beratungsthread auf, hier geht das zu leicht unter


 
Wieso muss der Rest vom Radiator eigentlich abgedeckt werden? Kühlt da nicht einfach die Umgebungsluft?


----------



## oelkanne (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenns billiger werden soll...guggst du in der bucht...hab da nette angebote auf der liste...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2014)

Der-Feri schrieb:


> Wieso muss der Rest vom Radiator eigentlich abgedeckt werden? Kühlt da nicht einfach die Umgebungsluft?



ne, es geht um den spalt luefter zu radi 
sonst quirlst du nur die luft ueber dem radi, drueckst se aber nicht durch


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Wieso muss der Rest vom Radiator eigentlich abgedeckt werden? Kühlt da nicht einfach die Umgebungsluft?


 
wenn der lüfter einen offenen rahmen hat, kann die luft auch anderswo hin. bzw, andersrum vllt besser erklärt: bei einem geschlossenen rahmen muss die luft durch den radiator, es gibt keine andere möglichkeit. 
ein offener rahmen ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber verschenkte leistung. der lüfter kann noch so stark sein, wenn die hälfte der luft am radi vorbeizieht


----------



## Der-Feri (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, aber so ganz erschließt sich mir das noch nicht... Der SW 2 hat ja einen Gummirand, der auf dem Radiator aufliegt. Oder geht es um den 1mm Spalt zwischen Radi-Rahmen und Lammelen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stell dir das wie eine Wasserleitung aus zwei Teile vor. Wenn beide rund oder beide eckig sind, hast du nur eine kleine naht, wo es undicht sein kann und du Wasser verlieren kannst. Wenn nun aber ein eckiges und ein rundes Rohr verbunden werden soll, ist da mehr, als nur diese kleine naht und ohne nachhelfen wird da viel Wasser verloren gehen. Eine eckige platte mit rundem Loch zwischen die beiden Rohr Stücke, und das Problem ist wieder auf eine, bzw jetzt zwei, dünne nähte geschrumpft.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's denn Schläuche die Temps von 40 - 50 Grad gut wegstecken können? Weil wenn ich hier Zimmertemps von knapp unter 40 Grad hab wird das Wasser ja wohl kaum kühler sein


----------



## metal4all (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

40 Grad Celsius??

Was ist das? Ein Serverraum??


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sommer vermutlich, aber 40 ist schon extrem warm, selbst mit PCs an


----------



## Kuhprah (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sommer, unterm Dach und keine Klimaanlage weit und breit


----------



## oelkanne (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Sommer, unterm Dach und keine Klimaanlage weit und breit


 
Versuchs mit Eiswürfel im AGB ... muahaha...scherz am morgen


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hu, unterm dach ist blöde. mehr radiatorfläche könnte helfen. und rohre statt schlauch, das sollte stabiler sein


----------



## oelkanne (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi nach draussen verlegen??


----------



## Der-Feri (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Stell dir das wie eine Wasserleitung aus zwei Teile vor. Wenn beide rund oder beide eckig sind, hast du nur eine kleine naht, wo es undicht sein kann und du Wasser verlieren kannst. Wenn nun aber ein eckiges und ein rundes Rohr verbunden werden soll, ist da mehr, als nur diese kleine naht und ohne nachhelfen wird da viel Wasser verloren gehen. Eine eckige platte mit rundem Loch zwischen die beiden Rohr Stücke, und das Problem ist wieder auf eine, bzw jetzt zwei, dünne nähte geschrumpft.



Bei der beschriebenen Kombination kommt es aber auch auf die Richtung an, vorausgesetzt rund ist kleiner als eckig. Wenn es dann nämlich von rund in eckig geht, kann ich keinen Verlust sehen und beim Radi ist es doch das gleiche, oder?

Hier seht man ein schönes Bild mit den SW 2: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...lezza-rossa-inhaltsverzeichnis-16-02-a-8.html  Post: #78

Das komplizierte ist wie von TE beschrieben wohl die Größe, aber wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, kann ich keine Nachteil gegenüber anderen Lüftern erkennen. Bei bei beiden gibt es an den Ecken keinen Luftstrom...

Ich will nicht unnötig diskutieren, weil ich ja jemand bin, der erst in die Materie einsteigt, aber ich würde es gerne verstehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der vergleich mit dem wasser hinkt auch etwas, aber ich denke, du verstehst nun besser, wie ich das meine. bei dem vergleich bin ich von ausgegangen, dass die kantenlänge und der druchmesser der zwei rohre gleich ist, hätte ich vllt zuschreiben sollen  war allerdings schon im bett und am handy on, da ist schreiben zu anstrengend 

wenn du in dem verlinkten tagebuch mal in post #80 das 5te bild ansiehst, siehst du, dass an den ecken freie stellen sind, wo die luft auch von neben dem radiator angesaugt werden kann. 

aber der leistungsverlust ist wohl nur minimal. habe auch mal ein video gesehen, wo die mit panzertape das ganze nochmal extrams abgedichtet haben, so dass keinerlei weg für die luft gab, ausser durch den radiator. das gab gleich ein paar grad unterschied, und das war nur eine H100


----------



## Der-Feri (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also geht es eigentlich doch nur um den 1mm.^^ Aber jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst.  Dass das schon ein paar Grad ausmacht, ist schon krass!


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gibt's denn Schläuche die Temps von 40 - 50 Grad gut wegstecken können? Weil wenn ich hier Zimmertemps von knapp unter 40 Grad hab wird das Wasser ja wohl kaum kühler sein


PUR sollte auf jeden Fall keine Probleme damit haben. Da werden die Radien halt "etwas" größer, dafür kann man aber PlugIn Anschlüsse nutzen.
PVC wird aber auch nicht komplett desintegrieren, es kann aber halt wie schon erwähnt ziemlich weich werden und Stoffe an den Kreislauf abgeben.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Der-Feri: 
Es geht nicht um 1mm - es geht um die gesamte Fläche die ein runder Lüfterrahmen auf dem eckigen Einlassquerschnitt eines Radiators nicht abdeckt. Die Luft die der Lüfter mühsam beschleunigt hat, entweicht so zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil ohne die Lamellen des Radiators zu durchqueren, weil der Luftwiderstand in diesen freien Ecken geringer ist, als durch die Lamellen des Radiators. Zudem ist der aufgebaute Druck über den Lamellen geringer und der Anteil der noch durch die Lamellen geht ist dadurch langsamer - was ebenfalls Kühlleistung kostet. 
Der Lüfterrahmen sollte deshalb immer die Radiatoröfffungen vollständig abdecken (und das möglichst dicht), wenn man keine Performanceverluste erleiden will. Bei Lüftern mit rundem Rahmen bleibt nur eine Adapterplatte oder eben irgendwelche Kebelband-Orgien o.Ä. wenn man das vermeiden will.

Edit: Im fünften Bild des von dir verlinkten postings mit den Silentwings auf dem 240er-Radi in der Front kannst du im Übrigen schön in die Fläche sehen durch die die Luft ungehindert austritt. Man sieht sogar die Lamellen von außerhalb des Lüfterrahmens - das ist äußerst ineffektiv und kostet dich locker einiges an Kühlleistung, die nur wieder mit höheren Drehzahlen und damit mehr Lärm einigermaßen kompensiert werden könnte. Selbst mit schnell drehenden Lüftern kommst du so aber i. d. R.  nicht an einen Kombination heran, bei der langsamer drehende Lüfter dicht mit dem Radiator abschließen.


----------



## Der-Feri (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt ist es angekommen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

 so langsam kanns in die nächste Runde mit meiner Wakü gehen. Das Gehäuse wartet nur noch auf eine Überarbeitung.

 Nun wollte ich wissen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit Röhren anstatt Schlauch hat?

 Welche Grössen gibt es, wo gibt's das und wie nennt sich das?


----------



## VJoe2max (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willst du verwenden - Kupferrohr oder transparente Acryl- bzw. PETG-Röhren? Auf englisch wird bei letzteren meist von "acrylic tubing" gesprochen...

Mit Kupferrohren ist´s recht easy. Mit transparentem Material hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Bei Acryl oder PETG sind 12/10 oder 13/10 AD/ID üblich. Hier gibt´s ne Auswahl: Acryl-"Schläuche" und die zugehörigen Adapter auf G1/4"-Gewinde: Klick


----------



## Stiffmeister (22. März 2014)

Hi Joe, das ging ja schnell zu dieser Frage.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Acryl und PETG?


----------



## oelkanne (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Acryl bricht schneller...PETG is härter wenn ich das jetzt nicht verwechseln tu. Acrylic Tubing wird auch hoffentlich bald in 16/10 hierzulande erscheinen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier eine demo bzgl des unterschieds: PETG Rigid Tubing Liquid Cooling Loop for NZXT H440 Gaming PC, TheModZoo.com - YouTube


----------



## Stiffmeister (23. März 2014)

Hat denn jemand von Euch damit erfahrung?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. März 2014)

oelkanne schrieb:


> Acryl bricht schneller...PETG is härter wenn ich das jetzt nicht verwechseln tu. Acrylic Tubing wird auch hoffentlich bald in 16/10 hierzulande erscheinen.



du verwechselst da begriffe 
fester wuerde eher hoehere bruchgefahr heissen 

petg muesste etwas flexibler sein und bricht dadurch nicht so schnell.


----------



## Kurry (23. März 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> du verwechselst da begriffe
> fester wuerde eher hoehere bruchgefahr heissen
> 
> petg muesste etwas flexibler sein und bricht dadurch nicht so schnell.



Fest ist sogesehen gar kein Materialkennwert. Wenn du die Zugfestigkeit meinst frag ich dich was zuerst bricht: ein beliebiger Stahl mit einer Zugfestigkeit von mind. 330MPa oder zb. PMMA mit ~70MPa. Die Aussage ist also Quatsch.

Genauso sind beide Stoffe bei Raumtemperatur auch nicht elastisch. Warum muss man sie wohl sonst aufheizen um sie zu biegen.

PETG Röhre brechen bei Raumtemperatur einfach nicht so schnell, weil sie eine höhere Schlagzähigkeit als PMMA Röhren aufweisen.


----------



## oelkanne (23. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte in Physik besser aufpassen sollen aber damals wusst ich noch ned dass ich jemals nen Wassergekühlten PC besitzen werde


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. März 2014)

Hi Leute!
Mein Alphacool Wasserkühler für die CPU ist auf der Unterseite verkratzt?

Wirkt sich das merklich auf die Kühlleistung aus bzw wie bekomm ich die Kratzer Weg?


----------



## TSchaK (24. März 2014)

Wie viel und tief sind die Kratzer?

Sonst eine Anleitung suchen zum schleifen eines heatspeders und mit dem kühler so machen...

Hatte ich mit meinem heatkiller auch gemacht als ich meine cpu Plan geschliffen hab...


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

je nach tiefe könnte sich das negativ auswirken. aber an sich wird der kratzer eh mit wlp gefüllt durch den anpressdruck.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Wie viel und tief sind die Kratzer?
> 
> Sonst eine Anleitung suchen zum schleifen eines heatspeders und mit dem kühler so machen...
> 
> Hatte ich mit meinem heatkiller auch gemacht als ich meine cpu Plan geschliffen hab...


 
Dabei aber beachten, dass viele Kühler mit Absicht eine leicht konvexe Bodenplatte haben.
(=> die Platte einzeln schleifen, nicht am Kühler.)


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Ruyven,

hab hier im Anhang mal ein Foto von der Unterseite des Kühlers!

Noch 2 dumme Fragen: 

1. Konvex bedeutet gewölbt! Sieht man dies offensichtlich am Kühlerboden, oder ist es nur minimal so dass ich ein Rasiermesser brauchen würde?

2. Wieso die Bodenplatte einzeln schleifen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gruß,

Ich frag jetzt einfach mal:
Ist eine gebrauchte WaKü für 200€ gut?
Es handelt sich um:
- Nova 1040 mit 9 Lüftern
- 250ml AGB (neu)
- Shocki
- Alphacool D5 
- Anschlüssen
- CPU-Kühler

Alles noch dicht.

Wäre das ok für den Preis?


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn alles noch tip top ist dann ja.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn alles noch tip top ist dann ja.


 
Ok danke. Die Kühlfläche des Radi sollte sich auch dicke für einen i5 2500K + 290 mit OC reichen. Oder?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst für 2 Radeon 290 ist die Kühlfläche optimal.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hört sich gut an 

Dual-GPU ist zwar nicht geplant, aber Reserven sind immer gut. Aber erstmal kommt nur die CPU unter Wasser. GPU kommt aus Kostengründen später 

Ich hoffe der Nova 1040 hält an der Seitenwand des 750D


----------



## oelkanne (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder kriegst nen 480 er von mir


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Oder kriegst nen 480 er von mir


 
HM klingt auch verlockend. Muss mal sehen ob der irgendwie ans 750D rangeht^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi Ruyven,
> 
> hab hier im Anhang mal ein Foto von der Unterseite des Kühlers!
> 
> ...


 

hast du den gebraucht gekauft'? der sieht aus, als wäre der bereits geschliffen worden.


----------



## oelkanne (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder kuck mal ebay grad...hab 2 phobya 480 auf der beobachtungsliste


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hast du den gebraucht gekauft'? der sieht aus, als wäre der bereits geschliffen worden.



Ja, den Kühler hab ich gebraucht gekauft.
Lt. dem Verkäufer ist der große graue Fleck von der Liquid Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, sieht für mich ein wenig wie abgeschliffen aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Fest ist sogesehen gar kein Materialkennwert. Wenn du die Zugfestigkeit meinst frag ich dich was zuerst bricht: ein beliebiger Stahl mit einer Zugfestigkeit von mind. 330MPa oder zb. PMMA mit ~70MPa. Die Aussage ist also Quatsch.
> 
> Genauso sind beide Stoffe bei Raumtemperatur auch nicht elastisch. Warum muss man sie wohl sonst aufheizen um sie zu biegen.
> 
> PETG Röhre brechen bei Raumtemperatur einfach nicht so schnell, weil sie eine höhere Schlagzähigkeit als PMMA Röhren aufweisen.


 Ich wollte da absichtlich nicht auf Materialkennwerte hinaus, zumal gerade Kunststoffe in diesem Rahmen noch die Rückfrage erlauben müssen, wie die Verarbeitung und der 1. Recyclingkreis läuft. Das hat gerade in Bezug auf Extrusionsverarbeitung teils nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf die Eigenschaften des Bauteils.

Aber auch die Zugfestigkeit, die Schlagzähigkeit und weiteres wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgraben  das führt hier dann doch zu weit 
Ich kann und will hier einfach nicht immer auf Dipl.-Ing. Niveau antworten 

Wenn du das für Sinnig erachtest bin ich aber in nem gesonderten Thread gern bei


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, ich werfe jetzt noch nen Thema mit rein:
Ich habe noch ganz viele Push-In Anschlüsse für 10mm Schlauch. Ich wollte jetzt gerne mit passenden plastikröhren arbeiten. Nur was für welche sollte ich nehmen? Acryl? Kann man die dann irgendwie biegen?
MfG


----------



## Stiffmeister (25. März 2014)

Werder erwärmt und können dann gebogen werden. Schau in Youtube unter: rigid Acryl tubing


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> 1. Konvex bedeutet gewölbt! Sieht man dies offensichtlich am Kühlerboden, oder ist es nur minimal so dass ich ein Rasiermesser brauchen würde?
> 
> 2. Wieso die Bodenplatte einzeln schleifen?


 
Manchmal ist es in Spiegelungen zu erkennen, aber normalerweise nur bei Abgleich mit einer Klinge. Wir reden hier meist über <0,5 mm über die gesamte Breite, da bräuchte man schon ein trainiertes Auge um es so zu erkennen. Getrennt schleifen weil die meisten (alle?) Hersteller diese Formgebung erreichen, in dem sie die Bodenplatte vorspannen. Die Platte an sich ist eben, aber das Oberteil nicht bzw. in der Mitte liegt eine Düsenplatte/O-Ring/..., für die keine ausreichende Vertiefung da ist -> Die Bodenplatte verbiegt sich, wenn sie in der Mitte schon aufliegt und am Rand noch ein Bisschen näher an den Deckel gezogen wird. Schraubt man sie ab, ist sie wieder plan bzw. wenn nicht, kann man sie eben planschleifen. Montiert man sie nach Entfernen der Kratzer erneut, erhält sie wieder die beabsichtigte Krümmung.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ah, sieht für mich ein wenig wie abgeschliffen aus.


 
Nach Flüssigmetalleinsatz sind die Schleifspuren vom Hersteller manchmal deutlicher zu sehen.
Wegen dem gezeigte Kratzerchen würde ich mir übrigens keine Gedanken machen. Die Flüssigmetallreste sind eher ein Grund zu schleifen  - aber nur, wenn man nicht selbst Flüssigmetall einsetzen möchte. Sonst kann man den Kühler einfach so nutzen, wie er ist.




Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Hallo, ich werfe jetzt noch nen Thema mit rein:
> Ich habe noch ganz viele Push-In Anschlüsse für 10mm Schlauch. Ich wollte jetzt gerne mit passenden plastikröhren arbeiten. Nur was für welche sollte ich nehmen? Acryl? Kann man die dann irgendwie biegen?
> MfG


 
So lange es hart und rund ist und 10 mm Außendurchmesser hat, solltest du eigentlich alles mit den Anschlüssen nützen können. Die Materialauswahl ist dann eher eine Frage der Verarbeitbarkeit.


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Stiffmeister werd ich mal machen!

@ruyven_macaran
deswegen frag ich ja, was sich am besten verarbeiten lässt, ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht, vlt gibt es da Plasik was sich besser verarbeiten lässt oder so


----------



## Vagas (25. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend alle miteinander, 

Ich plane grade die Anschlüsse und Verschlauchung von meinem ersten eigenen Wakü Build. Hab hier folgendes Problem: Wie ich den oberen Radi mit dem AGB verbinde? Der Abstand zwischen beiden beträgt ca. 25mm und die Anschlüsse vom Radi befinden sich genau über dem AGB, man kann sagen AGB schließt mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten ab. ^^ Der Anschluss ohne Kappe soll zum AGB gehen, der andere seitlich durch die Kabeloffnung nach unten zur Pumpe. Habt ihr eine ideale Lösung? Welche Anschlüsse Kombination ich am besten hole? Perfekt wäre es wenn ich dabei noch mein AGB etwas nach vorne raus ziehen kann zum befüllen. Vielen. Dank !!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du den radiator nicht drehen kannst, musst dfu mit 90° winkeln arbeiten. 
sieht für mich nach einem alphacool-radi aus. hat der auch nach vorne weg anschlüsse? also hat der mehr als nur die zwei, die man sehen kann? 
wenn du die anschlüsse nach vorne weg nutzt, hast due möglicherweise mehr platz


----------



## Vagas (25. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn du den radiator nicht drehen kannst, musst dfu mit 90° winkeln arbeiten.
> sieht für mich nach einem alphacool-radi aus. hat der auch nach vorne weg anschlüsse? also hat der mehr als nur die zwei, die man sehen kann?
> wenn du die anschlüsse nach vorne weg nutzt, hast due möglicherweise mehr platz



Leider nur die zwei, die man sieht  
Die 90° Verbinder die ich habe sind leider zu hoch ( http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ubung-11-8mm-G1-4--gemischt-black-nickel.html) 

Hab noch die hier von alphacool gefunden, aber die haben keinen drehbaren Kopf  http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rbinder-G1-4-AG-auf-G1-4-IG---Deep-Black.html weis, da nicht wie ob der Kopf dann richtig steht, wenn ich fest zu drehe!?


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen 7mm und 10mm innendurchmesser merkbar?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

soweit ich mir das habe sagen lassen: nicht messbar. in den anschlüssen, gerade bei winkeln, ist es sowieso immer dünner als in den schläuchen bzw rohren


----------



## oelkanne (26. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schmeis das mal in die runde....16/11 monsoon und primochill black 16/10 ergeben tüllenartige verbindungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vagas schrieb:


> Abend alle miteinander,
> 
> Ich plane grade die Anschlüsse und Verschlauchung von meinem ersten eigenen Wakü Build. Hab hier folgendes Problem: Wie ich den oberen Radi mit dem AGB verbinde? Der Abstand zwischen beiden beträgt ca. 25mm und die Anschlüsse vom Radi befinden sich genau über dem AGB, man kann sagen AGB schließt mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten ab. ^^ Der Anschluss ohne Kappe soll zum AGB gehen, der andere seitlich durch die Kabeloffnung nach unten zur Pumpe. Habt ihr eine ideale Lösung? Welche Anschlüsse Kombination ich am besten hole? Perfekt wäre es wenn ich dabei noch mein AGB etwas nach vorne raus ziehen kann zum befüllen. Vielen. Dank !!!


 
Um ihn nenneswert rausziehen zu können, musst du im Prinzip mit einem 90° Winkel vom Radiator nach hinten gehen und dann einen Bogen nach vorn zum AGB zu schlagen. Wenn dir wenige cm reichen, könnte es auch klappen, diagonal vom Radiatorausgang (gerade oder 45°) zum gegenüberliegenden AGB Anschluss (90°) zu gehen, aber das wird wirklich wenig Spiel.




Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen 7mm und 10mm innendurchmesser merkbar?


 
Temperaturunterschied: Nicht spürbar
Durchflussunterschied: meist messbar


----------



## Vagas (26. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ihn nenneswert rausziehen zu können, musst du im Prinzip mit einem 90° Winkel vom Radiator nach hinten gehen und dann einen Bogen nach vorn zum AGB zu schlagen. Wenn dir wenige cm reichen, könnte es auch klappen, diagonal vom Radiatorausgang (gerade oder 45°) zum gegenüberliegenden AGB Anschluss (90°) zu gehen, aber das wird wirklich wenig Spiel.
> 
> Temperaturunterschied: Nicht spürbar
> Durchflussunterschied: meist messbar



Das mit den diagonal ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber wird wohl zu eng/wenig sein. Ich versuche es dann wohl mit 90° und großer Bogen. 
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## FSPower (5. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage:

Ich baue mir eine WaKü im Enthoo Primo auf mit zwei Quad Radiatoren. Man hat mir jetzt gesagt, dass der Radiator im Deckel natürlich die etwas wärmere Luft vom Radiator im Boden abbekommt. Das ist bei den Komponenten die ich kühlen will zwar vollkommen egal, aber ich hatte mal folgene Überlegung: Radiator unten pusten Luft nach unten weg, Radiator oben pustet Luft nach oben weg und die Lüfter vorne und hinten sorgen für Frischlust im Gehäuse. Würde die Luftzirkulation so funktionieren und das "Problem" beheben, oder ist das ne blöde Idee? 

Wie gesagt die Kühlleistung ist für meine Komponenten sowieso weit überzogen, aber es interessiert mich einfach!


----------



## Speeedymauss (5. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Theoretisch müsste das gehen, je nachdem wie viele einpusten, kann es sein, dass sich ein leichter unterdruck im gehäuse bildet, was aber eig nicht schlimm ist, falls ich falsch liege soll man mich halt korregieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, das passt dann schon, einziger minimalnachteil ist, dass es ggf. dazu kommt, da sstaub angesagt wird und nicht durch filterbereiche geht...

aber schlimm ist ganz anders.
selbst bei vorgewärmter luft ist der effekt unkritisch, so lange man nicht gerade an der grenze der kühlung arbeitet.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einfach alle einblasenden lüfter mit staubfilter versehen und die zusätzlichen löcher entweder auch mit filtern versehen oder ganz verschliessen, dann sollte auch kein problem mit staub aufkommen


----------



## nyso (6. April 2014)

Solange mehr Lüfter rein  als raus pusten und sie mit Staubfiltern versehen sind hat man seine Ruhe vor Staub.


----------



## FSPower (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut also generell geht es also, nur würde ich dann ein Problem mit Staub bekommen, da dann 8 Lüfter raus und nur 3 rein. Das Enthoo Primo hat zwar eine Menge an Staubfiltern, aber ich lasse das dann wohl doch lieber. 
Danke für die Anworten!


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte bei meinem shinobi xl ein zeit lang nur einen 140er reinblasend und 2*6 120er an den radiatoren ausblasend. das einzige, was groß staub gefangen hat, war die grafikkarte, die leider nie unter wasser gesetzt worden ist. 
bei langsam drehenden lüftern ist staub auch eher ein geringeres problem, als bei schnell drehenden


----------



## oelkanne (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs...gleiche Frgae wie im Luxx....

Welches war nochmal der Eingang beim Mips Iceforce ??? Hab die Anleitung nicht mehr


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sieht man das in der Anleitung, ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## oelkanne (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist nen echter Schatz...Herzlichsten Dank


----------



## kegg (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 2 x 200 mm Radiator sollte doch mehr bringen als ein 3 x 140 mm Radiator oder?
In der Theorie hat der 2 x 200 mm Radiator ja 80.000 qmm Kühlfläche der 3 x 140 mm jedoch "nur" 58.800 qmm

Der 2 x 200 mm Radiator hat nun ca das 5,5 fache eines 120 mm Radiators dementsprechend würde er ja nach der Faustformel für 550 W Abwärme geeignet sein. Sprich mein System ( i5 3570 k und HD 7850 ) müsste ich ohne Probleme kühlen können oder? Gäbe es empfehlenswerte Lüfter in 200 mm ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der vergleich mag für die oberfläche gelten, aber da ist die dicke noch nicht einberechnet, ebensowenig wie der finnenabstand. 
zudem ist der tote punkt in der mitte der lüfter größer, ebenso wie die ecken. 
zudem gibt es meines wissens keine 200mm lüfter mit eckigem rahmen und mit lüfterblättern, die auf eher druck als auf durchsatz ausgelegt sind. 
dazu kommt noch, dass die qualität der großen (über 140mm) lüfter meistens nicht so gut ist, wie die der kleinen (140mm und weniger).


----------



## Stiffmeister (6. April 2014)

Sorry dass ich reinplatz! Mein alphacool nexxxos xt45 Radiator hat im oberen Bereich folgende Anschlüsse (2 vorne, 2 hinten und 2 oben)
und unten nur 1 (also 7 insgesamt).
Muss der eine untere immer als Auslass verwendet werden oder kann ich das mit den 7 Anschlüssen handhaben wie ich will?


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kegg schrieb:


> Ein 2 x 200 mm Radiator sollte doch mehr bringen als ein 3 x 140 mm Radiator oder?
> In der Theorie hat der 2 x 200 mm Radiator ja 80.000 qmm Kühlfläche der 3 x 140 mm jedoch "nur" 58.800 qmm
> 
> Der  2 x 200 mm Radiator hat nun ca das 5,5 fache eines 120 mm Radiators  dementsprechend würde er ja nach der Faustformel für 550 W Abwärme  geeignet sein. Sprich mein System ( i5 3570 k und HD 7850 ) müsste ich  ohne Probleme kühlen können oder? Gäbe es empfehlenswerte Lüfter in 200  mm ?


 
Da muss ich FeuerToifel auch zustimmen, größe allein ist nicht so entscheidend, die genanten Faktoren spielen da auch noch ordentlich mit rein, du musst auch immer auf die dicke und Lamellenabstand achten, je nachdem wie die ausfallen, können auch die kleineren mit vernünftigen Luffis mehr kühlleistung haben als die großen




Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich reinplatz! Mein alphacool nexxxos xt45 Radiator hat im oberen Bereich folgende Anschlüsse (2 vorne, 2 hinten und 2 oben)
> und unten nur 1 (also 7 insgesamt).
> Muss der eine untere immer als Auslass verwendet werden oder kann ich das mit den 7 Anschlüssen handhaben wie ich will?


 
So wie der Radiator aussieht müsst du die Anschlüsse verwenden, die paarweise da sind, halt einen linkten und einen rechten, damit das Wasser vernünftig durch den Radi fliest. Der einzelne Anschluss ist vermutlich nur zum entlüften da, nicht um den als Anschluss für deine Schläuche zu verwenden.

Aber wie immer, falls ich falsch liege wird mich einer hoffentlich korrigieren


----------



## nyso (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der vergleich mag für die oberfläche gelten, aber da ist die dicke noch nicht einberechnet, ebensowenig wie der finnenabstand.
> zudem ist der tote punkt in der mitte der lüfter größer, ebenso wie die ecken.
> zudem gibt es meines wissens keine 200mm lüfter mit eckigem rahmen und mit lüfterblättern, die auf eher druck als auf durchsatz ausgelegt sind.
> dazu kommt noch, dass die qualität der großen (über 140mm) lüfter meistens nicht so gut ist, wie die der kleinen (140mm und weniger).


 
Also das mit der Quali kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe hier 3 180/200er von Caseking, die waren ursprünglich im HAF 932 verbaut. Sie haben eine sehr gute Quali. Dazu drehen sie unhörbar und haben richtig guten Druck. Im Sommer stelle ich einen von denen hin, drehe ihn in meine Richtung und habe einen Ventilator Habe ich jetzt schon 6 Jahre gemacht glaube ich


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich reinplatz! Mein alphacool nexxxos xt45 Radiator hat im oberen Bereich folgende Anschlüsse (2 vorne, 2 hinten und 2 oben)
> und unten nur 1 (also 7 insgesamt).
> Muss der eine untere immer als Auslass verwendet werden oder kann ich das mit den 7 Anschlüssen handhaben wie ich will?


 
der untere ist zum ablassen gedacht, entweder luft oder wasser. die anderen 6 sind je drei einlass und je drei auslass.


----------



## kegg (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Dicke war mir bewusst. Sorry. Es sollte natürlich die gleiche Dicke sein zum Vergleich.

Das mit der Qualität und WaKüeignung >140 mm war mir auch aufgefallen. Gibt leider keine Noiseblocker in der Größe.

Die beiden die ich "vergleichen" würde wären diese:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme 400 - V.2 - Full Copper Phobya Xtreme 400 - V.2 - Full Copper 35311

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm 35277


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kegg schrieb:


> Der 2 x 200 mm Radiator hat nun ca das 5,5 fache eines 120 mm Radiators dementsprechend würde er ja nach der Faustformel für 550 W Abwärme geeignet sein. Sprich mein System ( i5 3570 k und HD 7850 ) müsste ich ohne Probleme kühlen können oder?



Ja.
(genaue Zahlen für 200er habe ich nicht, aber bei ähnlicher Lautstärke -solange der Luftstrom lauter ist, als die Lager- schlägt ein 2x180er einen 4x120er)



> Gäbe es empfehlenswerte Lüfter in 200 mm ?


 
Nein.
(womit eigentlich alles zu diesem eigentlich sehr interessanten Format gesagt wäre: Die Lager sind ganz schnell das lautere)


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurz und knapp wie immer


----------



## kegg (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Top


----------



## hammelgammler (6. April 2014)

Mir kommen die Werte meiner Wakü sehr sehr komisch vor.*

CPU: 2500K @ 4,5GHz
GPU: R9 290X @ stock*

Radiatoren:*
2x Alphacool 420er 45mm*
1x Alphacool 280er 45mm

Lüfter:
Alles Noiseblocker PK2 in push Betrieb*
Alle auf 1200 RPM

Raumtemperatur: 24°C

Idle:
CPU: 28°C
GPU: 30°C

Load (Prime95):
CPU: 51°C

Load (Valley Benchmark):
GPU: 51°C


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die temps sind doch ok. lastest du cpu und gpu einzeln aus oder gleichzeitig?


----------



## hammelgammler (6. April 2014)

Einzeln. 
Aber mir kommen die Temps doch sehr sehr hoch vor. 
Mit dem Accelero Hybrid habe ich bei gleicher Lautstärke die gleiche Kühlleistung, und jetzt habe ich 2 420er und einen 280er!


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm... der vergleich klingt dann doch seltsam. sicher, dass alles korrekt montiert und der kreislauf komplett entlüftet ist?


----------



## hammelgammler (7. April 2014)

Ja bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher. 

Hab jetzt noch einmal nur Furmark am laufen:

Core: 48°C
VRM1: 41°C
VRM2: 31°C

Wenn ich aber in die PCGH schaue, so steht dort das der Kern knapp 20°C kälter sein müsste, als VRM1.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jeder chip ist anders, somit kannst du das nur grob vergleichen. und deine raumtemperatur beeinflusst das ganze ja auch wieder.


----------



## hammelgammler (7. April 2014)

Ja schon klar, Raumtemperatur liegt bei knapp 25°C.

Trotzdem sind in Anbetracht der Radiatorfläche die Temps zu hoch, vor allem wenn der Hybrid genau so gut ist, und nur EINEN Single 120mm Radi besitzt. 

Eventuell ist der Kühler der GPU nicht richtig drauf... Muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## kegg (7. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm ich denke PCGH wird mit 20 °C messen. 25 °C sind ja schon sehr kuschelig warm.


----------



## hammelgammler (7. April 2014)

Naja kann ja sein, aber ich habe mehr als doppelt so viel Fläche, das kann einfach nicht sein. 

Ich montiere den wahrscheinlich noch einmal neu, muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich am besten das Wasser ablasse.


----------



## kegg (7. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darüber sollte man doch vorher nachdenken?


----------



## hammelgammler (7. April 2014)

Ist mir im Nachhinein auch aufgefallen.


----------



## hammelgammler (7. April 2014)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus. 

Ich habe derzeit ja eine R9 290X und einen 2500K. Beides soll stark OCed werden, und dabei soll das System aber möglich nicht zu laut sein. 

Habe ja derzeit das 900D rumstehen mit zwei 420er und einen 280er, aber ich muss gestehen, wirklich glücklich bin ich damit nicht. 
Es ist einfach verdammt riesig, und mehr als eine Graka werde ich wahrscheinlich eh nie haben. 

Wenn ich mir nun das Corsair Air 540 kaufen würde, und dort zwei 280er hinein packe, würde das dann trotzdem locker reichen von der Kühlleistung? 

Ein 120er slim soll 100W leise abführen können, dann könnte rein theoretisch ein 140er slim 136W abführen, ebenfalls leise. 
Ich hätte nun vier davon, sprich 544W leise. Die wären ja auch noch 45mm, also etwas dicken als slim, müssten dann doch irgendwie vielleicht knapp 580W sein oder so. 

Oder denkt ihr, das zwei 280er nicht reichen für mein System?


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde sagen, dass die Radis reichen müssten, vlt sogar noch mit etwas Luft nach oben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber in die PCGH schaue, so steht dort das der Kern knapp 20°C kälter sein müsste, als VRM1.



Die Temperaturunterschiede solltest du nicht absolut sondern relativ vergleichen:
Differenz Wasser-GPU ist XY% niedriger, als Differenz Wasser-VRM1. Es kann schlecht immer 20°C sein, spätestens wenn eine superdupermegageile Kühlung 19K Delta zwischen Wasser und Spanungswandler erreicht, gibt es da ein logisches Problem 

Davon abgesehen: Sicher, dass du eine vergleichbare Karte und eine identische Belastung zu PCGH hast? Ich könnte mich nicht einmal daran erinnern, dass die überhaupt Furmark-Resultate einer 290x veröffentlicht haben.




hammelgammler schrieb:


> Naja kann ja sein, aber ich habe mehr als doppelt so viel Fläche, das kann einfach nicht sein.



Kannst du die Wasstertemperatur messen? Daumen*Pi schätze ich, dass du damit schon verdammt nahe an der Raumtemperatur bist. Da kann eine Verdoppelung der Radifläche dann auch nicht mehr viel erreichen, die Differenz am Kühler dominiert.



> Ich montiere den wahrscheinlich noch einmal neu, muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich am besten das Wasser ablasse.


 
Wenn deine Schläuche genug Spielraum lassen, kannst du den Kühler auch am Kreislauf lassen, während du die Karte abnimmst.




hammelgammler schrieb:


> Oder denkt ihr, das zwei 280er nicht reichen für mein System?


 
Hängt immer von deinen Ansprüchen ab. Aber warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus? Lüfter abstellen, ggf. den Radiator(-teil) mit nem Blatt Papier abdecken - fertig.


----------



## hammelgammler (7. April 2014)

Hat jemand noch andere Empfehlungen für ein "kleines" Gehäuse, wo eine relativ potente Wakü rein passt für einen 2500k und einer R9 290X? 

Bisher ist das Corsair Carbide Air 540 eines der besten Gehäuse was Gewicht, Platz, und Radiatoren angeht...


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vergleichsweise zur größe bietet das noch kommende fractal design node 804 viel platz. allerdings ist das ein µATX case.


----------



## hammelgammler (7. April 2014)

Also ist das Corsair Carbide Air 540 das bisher "beste" Case für nur eine GPU (oder wirklich maximal zwei)? 
Das Bitfenix Prodigy M ist mir schon zu klein, sollte schon etwas Platz überall sein.

Edit: Also das neue von Fractal sieht zwar ganz schick aus, allerdings habe ich gerade gelesen, das es nur zwei 240er und einen 120er aufnehmen können. 
Das wäre weniger Fläche als ich Carbide Air 540 verbaut werden kann:
500W vs 544W, und ich denke wenn man wirklich alle Plätze ausnutzen würde, dann ist nicht mehr viel Platz im Gehäuse übrig...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ich suche ein Gehäuse mit Tür . 
3 Doppel Slot GPUs müssen Unterkunft finden, so wie ein 240er, ein 120er Radiator. Dann noch die eheim 1046 und separater AGB . SSD, HDD und Brenner auch noch. Preis unter 100€.


----------



## oelkanne (9. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leute, ich suche ein Gehäuse mit Tür .
> 3 Doppel Slot GPUs müssen Unterkunft finden, so wie ein 240er, ein 120er Radiator. Dann noch die eheim 1046 und separater AGB . SSD, HDD und Brenner auch noch. Preis unter 100€.



In meine Bitfenix Colossus würden 3 rein passen...schuas dir rmal an...


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bitfenix colossus ist ne gute wahl. sonst schau dir mal die nanoxia-cases an. tür warscheinlich wegen der sauberen optik. da wäre dann sonst auch das nzxt h440, das hat keine laufwerksschächte und damit eine sehr saubere optik


----------



## Multithread (9. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne Frage rut Aquaero Lüftersteuerung, bei den Luftkühlern konnte mir keiner weiterhelfen:
Ich suche eine Lüftersteuerung die diese 4 Punkte beherschen sollte:
1. Temperaturbedingte Regelung
2. Selber einstellbare Lüfterkurve ev. sogar mit Abschalten der Lüfter
3. je nach empfohlenen Lüftern 3pin oder PMV Steuerung.
4. ev sogar mit USB Drehzahlüberwachung und einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Lüfter.

Dabei dachte ich an die Aquaero 5 LT, zusammen mit meiner Pumpe sollten sich diese als 1 Einheit Regeln lassen. Macht das als langfristige Lösung sinn? Die Nesteq 8 Kanal die ich habe ist zwar gut, so zum selber regeln, aber kann zb keinen automatischen passiven Betrieb.

System: 
Aquastream XT Ultra -> CPU -> 280er Radi -> AGB

Und hat ein 360er Radiator in der Front des Obsidian 900D einen sark negativen einfluss auf die Festplattentemperaturen, bzw. brignt der noch etwas bei vollbestückung oder wäre der dan nur noch balast? Dampf machen würde ich dem gerne mit meinen eLoops B12-3.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

optimale bestückung im 900D wäre meiner meinung nach eh mit zwei radi's im keller und einer im deckel, somit kann die front rein als frischluftzufuhr genutzt werden.

was die steuerung angeht, mit der aquaero solltest du das haben, was du suchst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oelkanne und FeuerToifel  die tower liegen außerhalb meines Budgets.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

drei grafikkarten einbauen wollen aber am case sparen? naja, musst du selber wissen  
wie wäre es damit? 

http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Multithread schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage rut Aquaero Lüftersteuerung, bei den Luftkühlern konnte mir keiner weiterhelfen:
> Ich suche eine Lüftersteuerung die diese 4 Punkte beherschen sollte:
> 1. Temperaturbedingte Regelung
> 2. Selber einstellbare Lüfterkurve ev. sogar mit Abschalten der Lüfter
> ...



Das AE kann Lüfter nur via Spannung regeln, aber ansonsten erfüllt es deine Anforderungen. Für den semi-passiven Betrieb würde ich aber endgültig keine selbst definierte Lüfterkurve mehr nehmen, sondern einen Sollwertregler - der dann halt bis 0 runterregelt, wenn es mehr nicht braucht, um die Solltemperatur zu halten. 
Solange du nur einen 280er hast, sollte das alles aber auch deine Aquastream Ultra können. Die Grundfunktionalität ist die gleiche, der Aquaero hat "nur" mehr Kanäle, mehr Sensoreingänge und (vor allem) mehr Leistung pro Regler, aber afaik die gleichen Regelmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Multithread (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> optimale bestückung im 900D wäre meiner meinung nach eh mit zwei radi's im keller und einer im deckel, somit kann die front rein als frischluftzufuhr genutzt werden.
> 
> was die steuerung angeht, mit der aquaero solltest du das haben, was du suchst.


Dann werde ich vorne nur die eLoops verbauen, um die Festplatten zu Kühlen und frischluft ins Gehäuse zu bekommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das AE kann Lüfter nur via Spannung regeln, aber ansonsten erfüllt es deine Anforderungen. Für den semi-passiven Betrieb würde ich aber endgültig keine selbst definierte Lüfterkurve mehr nehmen, sondern einen Sollwertregler - der dann halt bis 0 runterregelt, wenn es mehr nicht braucht, um die Solltemperatur zu halten.
> Solange du nur einen 280er hast, sollte das alles aber auch deine Aquastream Ultra können. Die Grundfunktionalität ist die gleiche, der Aquaero hat "nur" mehr Kanäle, mehr Sensoreingänge und (vor allem) mehr Leistung pro Regler, aber afaik die gleichen Regelmöglichkeiten.


Dann ist ja richtig gut, dann werde ich mir erstmal mal ein Y Kabel holen um für etwas mehr ruhe zu sorgen. Und bei der nächsten aufrüsugn dann die aquaero dazu.

Wie viel besser ist ein 420er Radiator gegenüber einem 480er? Also Performance/Lautstärke bei bestmöglicher Lüfterbestückung.
Die frage tut sich mir auf, da die 140mm eLoops immer noch nicht erhältlich sind, ich aber 140mm Radiatoren gerne mit denen bestücken würde.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das AE kann Lüfter nur via Spannung  regeln, aber ansonsten erfüllt es deine Anforderungen. Für den  semi-passiven Betrieb würde ich aber endgültig keine selbst definierte  Lüfterkurve mehr nehmen, sondern einen Sollwertregler - der dann halt  bis 0 runterregelt, wenn es mehr nicht braucht, um die Solltemperatur zu  halten.
> Solange du nur einen 280er hast, sollte das alles aber auch  deine Aquastream Ultra können. Die Grundfunktionalität ist die gleiche,  der Aquaero hat "nur" mehr Kanäle, mehr Sensoreingänge und (vor allem)  mehr Leistung pro Regler, aber afaik die gleichen  Regelmöglichkeiten.


 
Das Aquero 5 hat vier Lüfteranschlüsse.
Drei davon sind reine 3-Pin Anschlüsse, die nur über die Spannung regeln.
Der Vierte ist als PWM Anschluss ausgelegt, und kann PWM-Lüfter via PWM, aber auch 3-Pin Lüfter via Spannung regeln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Multithread schrieb:


> Wie viel besser ist ein 420er Radiator gegenüber einem 480er? Also Performance/Lautstärke bei bestmöglicher Lüfterbestückung.
> Die frage tut sich mir auf, da die 140mm eLoops immer noch nicht erhältlich sind, ich aber 140mm Radiatoren gerne mit denen bestücken würde.


 
wenn die lüfter nicht zu hören sind, macht die größe und anzahl logischerweise keinen unterschied. aber ich denke mal, 4 lüfter können zusammen mehr lärm erzeugen, als 3. zudem braucht ein 140er weniger umdrehung als ein 120er für gleichen luftdruck und -durchsatz und somit bei gleicher leistung leiser. zumindest sagt mir das die logik, kommt natürlich auch immer auf die einzelnen modelle an. 

empfehlenswerte lüfter wären noiseblocker blacksilent pro


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 140er braucht zwar etwas weniger Umdrehungen, er macht pro Umdrehung aber auch mehr Lärm, weil er schlicht größer ist, mehr Kantenfläche und Verwirbelungen bietet und eben auch bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen eine höhere Blattspitzengeschwindigkeit erreicht. Unterm Strich nehmen sich 420er und 480er fast gar nichts, was Leistung/Lautstärke angeht. (wenn jemand die PCGH 01/14 zur Hand hast -ich gerade nicht-: Da war ein Vergleich verschiedener Radiatorgrößen gleicher Bauart bei identischer Lautstärke drin)
Vorteil von 420er ist "nur" die geringere Länge, die in mehr Gehäuse passt, und der eingesparte Lüfter. (Gerade wenn man eine XTultra hat kann der auch noch den Unterschied zwischen "zusätzliche Steuerung erforderlich oder nicht" machen. Aber zusammen mit dem 280er dürftest du so oder so die 0,5 A sprengen)


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, den faktor hab ich natürlich wieder nicht bedacht. 

der vorteil mit dem längenunterschied kann man im 900D gut ausspielen.
unten im keller auf der gleichen seite wie das netzteil passt selten ein 360er, aber oft noch ein 280er. natürlich abhänging von der länge des nt.
im gleichen zug sind die radi's für 140er lüfter natürlich wieder breiter, was sich in manchen cases wieder negativ auswirken kann (im 900D aber nicht).


----------



## hammelgammler (10. April 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem corsair Carbide Air 540? 
Habe gelesen da kann man hinten keinen anderen 140er Lüfter verhauen als die von Corsair? 
Das wäre extrem ungünstig, denn da wollte ich einen noctua a14 platzieren. 

Zudem habe ich gelesen, dass es extrem schwer sein soll, zwei 280er in 45mm dicke zu verbauen, und beide in 30mm ist auch nicht so geil. 

Gibt es keine vergleichbaren Gehäuse was Radiatoren angeht?


----------



## Stiffmeister (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

 will gerade meinen PC umbauen und die Backplate an meiner R9 290 von vtx3d befestigen. Bin nun etwas verwirrt was die Positionierung der Wärmeleitpads angeht.
 Das eine Pad was zur Kühlung der GPU Rückseite verwendet wird ist positioniert und passt. Aber das längliche Pad, welches ich montieren soll erschliesst sich mir nicht, was damit gekühlt werden soll, denn lt. der Positionierung welche Ihr auch auf dem Bild sehen könnt, landet es im LEEREN!
 Habe Bilder von der Positionierung der Backplate, ein Bild mit Markierung und eines aus der Anleitung verwendet.

 Was meint Ihr?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@hammelgammler: wenn man das blech dort etwas zurechtbiegt oder entfernt, passen wohl auch andere lüfter. schlecht gemacht von corsair 

schau mal hier, da siehst du, was im air 540 möglich ist: Exile Build Maybe finally completed ... Maybe - Overclock3D Forums

ein 30mm dicker 360er und ein 45mm dicker 240er

@ stiffmeister: dort sind auf der anderen seite die VRM's


----------



## hammelgammler (10. April 2014)

Hmpf... Irgendwas verbiegen ist schon doof irgendwie... 

Muss mir das wohl noch mal überlegen, kann doch nicht sein das es keine anderen guten Gehäuse für Wakü gibt. 

Sonst muss ich nachher noch das Lian Li PC-D 600 kaufen, welches dann allerdings schon wieder total groß wäre, was ich ja eigentlich vermeiden möchte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit modding passt bei einigen gehäusen auch mehr als vorher. oft ist der platz da, aber die platzierung bescheiden


----------



## Stiffmeister (10. April 2014)

Also gibt's da keinen direkten Kontakt? Dacht dass die direkten Kontakt zu den Bausteinen daneben haben müsste und die Backplate falsch wäre.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

daneben sind die lötpunkte und für die ist da extra ne aussparung in der backplate. die anderen bauteile sind kühlungstechnisch irrelevant, sonst wäre wohl auch entsprechend dafür  ein wärmeleitpad vorgesehen. es hinter dich natürlich nichts daran, die ganze fläche zwischen karte und backplate mit einem wärmeleitpad auszufüllen. wie viel das bringt, keine ahnung, arctic setzt mit den accelero extreme 4 ja auch auf eine backplate mit kühlfinnen...


----------



## Stiffmeister (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie immer schnell und kompetent


----------



## Multithread (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> empfehlenswerte lüfter wären noiseblocker blacksilent pro


 Ja, aber as würde falsche Signale an Blacknoise senden, ich will doch deren eLoops in 140mm, da kann ich nicht einfach von der gleichen Firma andere Lüfter kaufen




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein 140er braucht zwar etwas weniger Umdrehungen, er macht pro Umdrehung aber auch mehr Lärm, weil er schlicht größer ist, mehr Kantenfläche und Verwirbelungen bietet und eben auch bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen eine höhere Blattspitzengeschwindigkeit erreicht. Unterm Strich nehmen sich 420er und 480er fast gar nichts, was Leistung/Lautstärke angeht. (wenn jemand die PCGH 01/14 zur Hand hast -ich gerade nicht-: Da war ein Vergleich verschiedener Radiatorgrößen gleicher Bauart bei identischer Lautstärke drin)
> Vorteil von 420er ist "nur" die geringere Länge, die in mehr Gehäuse passt, und der eingesparte Lüfter. (Gerade wenn man eine XTultra hat kann der auch noch den Unterschied zwischen "zusätzliche Steuerung erforderlich oder nicht" machen. Aber zusammen mit dem 280er dürftest du so oder so die 0,5 A sprengen)


Deshalb ja die zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung, von dem her spielt es dann auch keine solle mehr ob 3,4 6 oder gar 8 Lüfter Montiert werden.

Dann werde ich heute abend Mal meine PCGH 01/2014 raussuchen und nachschauen




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ah, den faktor hab ich natürlich wieder nicht bedacht.
> 
> der vorteil mit dem längenunterschied kann man im 900D gut ausspielen.
> unten im keller auf der gleichen seite wie das netzteil passt selten ein 360er, aber oft noch ein 280er. natürlich abhänging von der länge des nt.
> im gleichen zug sind die radi's für 140er lüfter natürlich wieder breiter, was sich in manchen cases wieder negativ auswirken kann (im 900D aber nicht).


Inwiefern kann man den Längenvorteil im 900D ausspielen? Passen doch jeweils beide, einmal oben und einmal unten.

Der 280er wird vermutlich auch nach dorthin unten verbannt, neben das NT.


Der 280er war noch von meinem casemod projekt über, hat nicht zwischen Deckel und MB gepasst
Dort hätte ich aber wohl auch besser die Ultra genommen, wenn ich do schon gewusst hätte wie gut deren Lüftersteuerung ist. Dann hätte ich jetzt einen Rechner mit echtem Semi-Passiv und nicht 1 Lüfter der langsam dreht


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blacknoise ist der neue Firmenname von noiseblocker ;) man sollte schon richtig lesen, hab da wohl was verwechselt  
du würdest die bspro ja nehmen, weil es die eloops nicht in 140 gibt. sendet doch eigendlich eher richtige signale. nämlich, das bedarf an 140ern besteht 

zum längenvorteil: 

da sich auf der einen seite netzteil und radiator den platz teilen, hängt es von der netzteillänge ab, wie lang der radiator sein darf. ein 240er passt nahezu immer, ein 360er dagegen selten. der mittelweg ist somit der 280er. 
kürzer als der 360er bei nahezu gleicher leistung. mit einem 280er und auf der anderen seite ein 420er hat man auch vorne den untersten lüfterplatz noch frei und kann somit dort von der front noch frische luft ins kellergeschoss bringen


----------



## Multithread (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Blacknoise ist der neue Firmenname von noiseblocker ;) man sollte schon richtig lesen, hab da wohl was verwechselt
> du würdest die bspro ja nehmen, weil es die eloops nicht in 140 gibt. sendet doch eigendlich eher richtige signale. nämlich, das bedarf an 140ern besteht


Ja, aber nicht das ich unbedingt die eLoops will, gekauft habe ich die ja dann trotzdem bei denen.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> zum längenvorteil:
> 
> da sich auf der einen seite netzteil und radiator den platz teilen, hängt es von der netzteillänge ab, wie lang der radiator sein darf. ein 240er passt nahezu immer, ein 360er dagegen selten. der mittelweg ist somit der 280er.
> kürzer als der 360er bei nahezu gleicher leistung. mit einem 280er und auf der anderen seite ein 420er hat man auch vorne den untersten lüfterplatz noch frei und kann somit dort von der front noch frische luft ins kellergeschoss bringen


Ich kann Vorne als nur Lüfter haben, wenn ich unten keinen 480er Radiator einbaue? Wusste ich noch nicht


Ich muss unbedingt mal die Festplattenhalter umstellen, dann am besten 2 stück oben, sodas unten ganz frei ist für die Radiatoren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weiss nicht genau, ob mit einem 480er radi vorne noch platz ist, diesbezüglich am besten mal einen 900D besitzer fragen  aber mit einem 420er ist auf jedenfall dort noch platz


----------



## Multithread (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein 140er braucht zwar etwas weniger Umdrehungen, er macht pro Umdrehung aber auch mehr Lärm, weil er schlicht größer ist, mehr Kantenfläche und Verwirbelungen bietet und eben auch bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen eine höhere Blattspitzengeschwindigkeit erreicht. Unterm Strich nehmen sich 420er und 480er fast gar nichts, was Leistung/Lautstärke angeht. (wenn jemand die PCGH 01/14 zur Hand hast -ich gerade nicht-: Da war ein Vergleich verschiedener Radiatorgrößen gleicher Bauart bei identischer Lautstärke drin)
> Vorteil von 420er ist "nur" die geringere Länge, die in mehr Gehäuse passt, und der eingesparte Lüfter. (Gerade wenn man eine XTultra hat kann der auch noch den Unterschied zwischen "zusätzliche Steuerung erforderlich oder nicht" machen. Aber zusammen mit dem 280er dürftest du so oder so die 0,5 A sprengen)


Also so viel steht da nicht, laut vergleich liegt der 420er aber mit 7,3 zu 7,7K Delta beim 480er vorne.
Wäre aber immerhin dies.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht genau, ob mit einem 480er radi vorne noch platz ist, diesbezüglich am besten mal einen 900D besitzer fragen  aber mit einem 420er ist auf jedenfall dort noch platz


Mehrlstaubthecat?
Also einen 30mm Radiator bekommt man vorne rein, aktiv. Habs nachgemessen

Wo Ist Mehlstaub wenn man Ihn mal braucht? Der weiss das alles ganz bestimmt, er hat sich ja bereits stark damit auseinander gesetzt


----------



## hammelgammler (10. April 2014)

Schicke Sache. 
Habe gerade in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen, dass ein 280 und ein 360 nahezu identisch sind von der Kühlleistung. 
Jetzt macht es aber rein theoretisch keinen Sinn... 
120x120x3=43.200
140x140x2=39.200
Das sind knapp 10% mehr Fläche bei dem 360, real aber nur 1% besser. 

Und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ein 120er Slim 100W leise schafft, dann hat ein 140er Slim 136,1W.
140x140 / 120x120 x 100= 136,1W.
Dann müsste ein 360er 300W schaffen, und ein 280er 272,2W.
Sind auch wieder ca 10% besser. 

Wie kann es dann sein das real ein 360er nur 1% besser ist? 
Wenn ich jetzt also zwei 280er verbaue, dann hab ich real also 588W "leise", laut PCGH (alles bei gleicher Lautstärke). 
Wieso verbaut man dann überhaupt 360er? Braucht mehr Platz und ist teurer.


----------



## kegg (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss mir mal unbedingt dieses heft holen....

Würde mich aber hammelgammler anschließen und wäre auch der Meinung dass der 360er besser sein müsste? Könnte da irgendwo ein Messfehler der PCGH sein, bzw könnte es sein dass es dort nicht kühler ging? Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.. (Wie gesagt, noch hab das Heft nicht)


----------



## hammelgammler (10. April 2014)

Doch Kühler ging es noch. 
Ich weiß ja nicht inwiefern ich was vom Inhalt Preis geben darf... 
Bei den 480 vs 420 Vergleich erscheinen mir die Werte allerdings logisch, ebenso wie die anderen Werte alle... 

Habe gerade Erfahren, daß es an der vielen Toten Fläche bei 360er liegen kann.

Kommt mir sehr gelegen, dann hab ich ja gute Karten mit zwei 280er.


----------



## kegg (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach genau das wars... Die Motoren der größeren Lüfter sind ja auch immer größer. Vergleich mal 200mm mit 120mm. Das sind riesen Dinger. Hatte ich irgendwann ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal gesagt bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Schicke Sache.
> Habe gerade in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen, dass ein 280 und ein 360 nahezu identisch sind von der Kühlleistung.
> Jetzt macht es aber rein theoretisch keinen Sinn...
> 120x120x3=43.200
> ...


 
PCGH testet bei gleicher Lautstärke - du rechnest mit gleicher Flächenleistung, also gleicher Drehzahl. Ein 360er hat aber eben auch 50% mehr Lüfternarben und 50% mehr Lüfterblätter. Zugegebenermaßen sind letztere ein Bisschen kürzer und erstere ein Bisschen weniger belastet (weswegen ja auch ein 420er nicht deutlich besser ist, als ein 480er bei gleicher Lautstärke), aber der Luftdurchsatz pro Fläche muss trotzdem ein Bisschen gedrosselt werden.


----------



## country (11. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß hier jemand ob es einen Wasserkühlkörper für eine Gigabyte 780Ti Ghz edition gibt? Und wenn ja wo? oder passen die Standardwaküs?


----------



## alm0st (11. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von EK müsste es einen geben, schau mal hier: CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## country (11. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke  Und ich dachte immer bei Geizhals ist alles aufgeführt. Das ding nicht.


----------



## okam2 (11. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe in meiner WaKü einen CPU- und GPU-Kühler und einen 240er Radiator.
Das Gehäuse steht auf dem Tisch. Wenn ich jetzt noch einen externen Radiator
anschließen möchte, Mora z.B., sollte ich zwei Pumpen verbauen, z.B. diese HIER?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zwei pumpen sind unnötig. und pumpen-agb kombination für den laufwerksschacht sind sowieso nicht zu empfehlen. 
zwei pumpen erlauben einem, beide auf niedrigster stufe laufen zu lassen und dennoch genug leistung zu haben. 
zudem hat man mehr sicherheit. falls eine pumpe mal kaputt geht, läuft die andere noch weiter.


----------



## kegg (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm du merkst aber relativ schnell ob die Pumpe ausfällt 

Aber ein 240er für CPU und GPU?? Ist viel zu wenig würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab schon mal ne 15-20 min gebraucht, bis ich ne stehende Pumpe bemerkt habe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2014)

hats schon geblubbert/gekocht?


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. April 2014)

Wie soll das denn kochen? Ruyven hat doch ne Badewanne als AGB!
😃


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2014)

ohne pumpe, an der cpu oder gpu


----------



## okam2 (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kegg schrieb:


> Aber ein 240er für CPU und GPU?? Ist viel zu wenig würde ich mal sagen.



Tja naja, bisher läuft es ganz gut. ...Ist ein Hardware Labs Black ICE SR1 240.
Nutze mittlerweile seit ca 14 Jahren einen WaKü und muss sagen, das ist einer 
der besten 240er Radiatoren die ich bisher genutzt habe!

Aber in einem anderen Thread, hat mir jemand den Tip gegeben noch einen externen
zusätzlich zu nutzen. 
Habe bisher eine Phobya DC12-260... Glaube aber nicht das die einen 240er und einen
Mora schaft, deshalb die Frage wegen dem AGB mit zwei Pumpen. An dieser Stelle,
wieso empfiehlt es sich nicht solch eine Kombination zu verbauen (Pumpe im AGB)?
Ich könnte auch die eine Pumpe im Gehäuse belassen und eine zweite außerhalb, vor
dem Mora verbauen. -> würde das funtkionieren?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du eine zweite pumpe einbaust, solltest die gleiche nochmal nehmen. zwei unterschiedliche halte ich für kontraproduktiv
ich würde sowieso eher eine einzelne stärkere pumpe nehmen


----------



## Joungmerlin (12. April 2014)

Kauf erstma den Mora, und teste.
Falls der Durchfluss nicht reicht kannste immer noch ne zweite oder ne stärkere Pumpe kaufen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. April 2014)

Wie bekomme ich denn bei dem USB Kabel für das aquaero die Kabel aus dem Stecker?


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd auch erstmal die Radis einbauen und testen.
Wenn die nicht reicht, kannst du immer noch ne andere kaufen. Ich würd die dann allerdings einfach ersetzten. Ist ja sowieso nicht die leiseste. 

Pumpe im AGB wird eher nicht empfohlen, weil der AGB deutlich schwieriger zu entkoppeln ist als die Pumpe alleine.
Vor allem wenn es ein 5,25" AGB ist, wie sehr öft bei diesen Kombinationen, wird es echt schwer eine Übertragung der Schwingungen ans Gehäuse zu verhindern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du nix kaputtmachen willst, vorsichtig die plastiklaschen anheben und das kabel rausziehen. wenn das steckergehäuse egal ist, einfach die lasche wegreissen


----------



## Icebreaker87 (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem Spitzen Messer oder Gegenstand die Plastikfallen die hinter dem "Messpunken" leicht anheben und das Kabel rausziehen.
Wieso willst du die denn aus dem Stecker nehmen?


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. April 2014)

Ich wollte das Kabel Sleeven! Hab jetzt einfach Sleeve für SATA genommen und schön gestrafft!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hats schon geblubbert/gekocht?


 
Ne, da war die Selbstabschaltung vom Pentium4 seinerzeit schneller 
Aber die gefühlte Temperatur an der Kühleroberseite war ein gutes Argument für Vollmetallblöcke


----------



## Speeedymauss (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem Bruder lief die Pumpe auch einmal nicht (Hat vergessen die an den Strom anzuschließen), er hat dann sogar fast 2h gespielt und erst dann hat sich der Rechner abgeschaltet (war nen q6600)

*EDIT:* Reicht ne 720ger Slim Fläche um nen 3770k OC + RAM + 2x 7950(OC) relativ leise zu kühlen?


----------



## alm0st (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss mal kurz meine Begeisterung hier einwerfen. Hab gestern endlich die GTX780 geliefert bekommen und natürlich gleich eingebaut. Läuft im moment mit 1150 Mhz bei 1.175v, hab sie aber noch nicht ausgelotet. Das beste ist aber: maximal habe ich bisher gerade mal 45°C mit ihr. Die GTX480 ging davor auch schon mal auf 62-63°C. Mein i7 920 bleibt jetzt fast gute 7-8°C kühler (3 von 4 Cores max. 59°C).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, da war die Selbstabschaltung vom Pentium4 seinerzeit schneller
> Aber die gefühlte Temperatur an der Kühleroberseite war ein gutes Argument für Vollmetallblöcke



da kann ich dich aber beruhigen.

selbst pp, welches wirklich n billigkunststoff ist, wird bei hoeheren temps eingesetzt, ne wakue ist selbst bei pumpenversagen temp-technisch unkritisch.
da ist das biozid in der mische und das wasser selbst schon eher ein thema.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Reicht ne 720ger Slim Fläche um nen 3770k OC + RAM + 2x 7950(OC) relativ leise zu kühlen?


 
6*120mm, wenn ich gerade richtig rechne. wenn man die grobe richtlinie von einem 120er pro 100W abwärme für leise kühlung nimmt, könnte das klappen. 
der 3770k hat 77W TDP, eine 7950 hat 180W TDP. macht ohne OC 437W, der ram macht daraus vielleicht 450W. je nachdem wie stark du übertaktest, dürfte das also reichen


----------



## Speeedymauss (12. April 2014)

ja das die reichen klar, nur ist die faustformel nicht bei voll aufgedrehten luffis?


----------



## hammelgammler (12. April 2014)

Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ja das die reichen klar, nur ist die faustformel nicht bei voll aufgedrehten luffis?



Die 100W sollen "leise" abgeführt werden. Was man unter Leise versteht ist die andere Frage.


----------



## kegg (12. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke leise sind 7V von den PL-1


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

leise ist natürlich wieder ansichtssache. die meisten 120mm lüfter sind unter 1000rpm kaum bis garnicht zu hören, also würde ich die als leise bezeichnen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich würde mal intressieren wieviel Grad unterschied eure Wassertemp ist von Idle und nach paar Stunden zocken. Könnt auch gerne hienschreiben was ihr kühlt und mit was gemessen wird.

2500k @ 4 Ghz und GTX 770 @ 1250 Mhz Idel ca 28°C und Last ca 38°C gemessen mit dem internen Sensor AS Ultra


----------



## VJoe2max (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@FeuerToifel: Das ist wirklich ne sehr subjektive Sache. Ich empfinde z.B. die meisten Lüfter auf 1000 rpm bereits als ziemlich laut. Unter 600 bis 500 rpm geht´s dann bei den meisten Lüftern in einen Bereich, wo ich sie kaum noch höre. Es gibt aber auch Leute die die meisten Lüfter bereits bei 600rpm als störend empfinden oder 1200rpm noch als leise. Von daher sollte das jeder selbst entscheiden - da kann man keine seriöse Empfehlung abgeben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also aktuell hab ich im Idle 28 Grad. Bei 20% Lüfter. (Hab 20% als minimum festgelegt, kann ich sowieso nicht mehr heraushören)
Unter voller Last (Prime und Furmark) werden es 36 bis 37 Grad. Beim Spielen bewegt es sich eher um die 34 Grad rum. Zieltemperatur im Heatmaster sind 32 Grad.

Gemessen mit dem Phobya G1/4" Sensor am Alphacool Heatmaster.
Gekühlt werden ein Phenom II X4 @3.9GHz und eine 7870XT @1175MHz sowie der Chipsatz über einen 420er Slim Radi.



BTW: Ich empfinde 1000rpm schon ziemlich laut. Aber das liegt dann am Luftstrom, nicht an Motor/Lager.
Deshalb würde ich das mit den RPM auch vom Durchmesser abhängig machen. Wie gesagt, sind mir 1000rpm bei meinen 140er Lüftern zu laut. 1000rpm mit guten 60mm oder 40mm Lüftern wären bestimmt leiser.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal intressieren wieviel Grad unterschied eure Wassertemp ist von Idle und nach paar Stunden zocken. Könnt auch gerne hienschreiben was ihr kühlt und mit was gemessen wird.
> 
> 2500k @ 4 Ghz und GTX 770 @ 1250 Mhz Idel ca 28°C und Last ca 38°C gemessen mit dem internen Sensor AS Ultra



ich habe zur zeit zwar kein wassergekühltes system, aber hier mal die werte von dem alten. 
gekühlt wurde nur die cpu. das sind nun auch keine temps beim zocken, sondern künstliche auslastung mit prime95


----------



## kegg (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Unter voller Last (Prime und Furmark) werden es 36 bis 37 Grad. Beim Spielen bewegt es sich eher um die 34 Grad rum. Zieltemperatur im Heatmaster sind 32 Grad.



Prime und Furmark? Wenn du Furmark nutzt dann nimm auch CoreDamage, dann hast du wenigstens Programme die wirklich das letzte bisschen Wärme rauskitzeln


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zwischen Prime im Maximum Heat Modus und CoreDamage feststellen können. Ausserdem sollte man sowieso einen CPU Kern frei lassen, damit Furmark den haben kann.


----------



## wolf7 (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann es sein, dass das Aquaero den Stromverbrauch eines PWM Lüfters nicht anzeigen kann? Weil ich aktuell am PWM Lüfter Ausgang nen Eloop dran hab und da wird der Strom immer mit Null angegeben. Hab natürlich auch unter den erweiterten Einstellungen "PWM-gesteuert" angehakt. Bei meinen 9 über die Spannung geregelten Lüftern funktioniert die Strommessung ohne Probleme... Auch hab ich den Eindruck, dass das Auslesen der Drehzahl nicht 100% funktioniert, zwischen einem Leistungsbereich von 1-10% ändert sich die Drehzahl laut Aquaero nicht (konstant 816rpm) aber der Lüfter dreht eindeutig unterschiedlich schnell.


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja gut ich bin lautstärkentechnisch recht empflindlich aber auch zu geizig neue Luffis zu kaufen, aber schonmal gut, dass die nicht voll drehen müssen


----------



## oelkanne (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ja gut ich bin lautstärkentechnisch recht empflindlich aber auch zu geizig neue Luffis zu kaufen, aber schonmal gut, dass die nicht voll drehen müssen


 
Bei 120´er hab ich mich für die Bitfenix Spectre entschieden denn die drehen nur bis 1000 

und der Keller hat Corsair AF und SF aber die laufen dann nur ( zumindest geplant ) wenn ich am Zocken bin und eh nen Headset auf hab


----------



## HotteGKT (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn man die grobe richtlinie von einem 120er pro 100W abwärme für leise kühlung nimmt,



Ich hab da mal ne Frage dazu...ist kein Vorwurf...interessiert mich wirklich.
Wenn dieser Wert in etwa stimmt, wie macht das dann AMD mit der AMD Radeon R9 295X2.
Die wird nur von einem 120mm Radiator gekühlt obwohl die über 500 Watt verbrauch hat.
CU


----------



## Offset (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

100W abwärme für LEISE Kühlung...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2014)

indem se ganz andere kuehlfluessigkeits- und kerntemperaturen als ne echte wakue haben.

wenn die fluessigkeitstemp sehr hoch ist, schaffst du auch viel mehr abwaerme weg. 

und leise ist auch relativ.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist immer die Frage der Zielsetzung . Man kann ohne Frage mit vielen 120ern 500W abführen - aber eben bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen/Lautstärke bzw. bei hohen Temperaturen. Ein 120er für 100W ist ein Anhaltspunkt bei dem man so langsam in den Bereich einer leisen Kühlung mit Wakü-üblichen Temperaturen kommt. Bei einer R9 295X2 kommt es auf beides nicht sonderlich an. Unter Luft sind andere Highend-Grakas ja auch heiß und laut und in den Kreislauf dieser Fertigkühlung wird weiter nichts eingebunden, was besonders niedrige Wassertemperaturen überflüssig macht. 

Die Frage ist also nicht primär welche Leistung pro Fläche abzuführen ist, sondern welches Delta-T und welche Lüfterdrehzahl man bei gegebener Abwärme anstrebt. Die von FeuerToifel angegebene Gleichung ist eher als Faustregel zu verstehen, ähnlich wie die Aussage, dass ein Durchfluss von 50-60l/h für so gut wie jedes System mehr als ausreicht. Beide Aussagen sind fraglos richtig, beziehen sich aber auf übliche Zielsetzungen und nicht auf irgendwelche Extremszenarien. Die meisten Wakü-Nutzer dürften mit einem 120er pro 100W bereits einigermaßen glücklich werden. Die Tendenz geht aber eher zu mehr Fläche pro Watt, da leise eben ein dehnbarer Begriff ist und viele Wakü-Nutzer sich ein System wünschen was noch deutlich leiser und/oder deutlich kühler läuft. Dann ist man mit einem 120er pro 75W oder pro 50W schon besser bedient. Hinzu kommt noch, - und das wird leider häufig vernachlässigt - dass auch die Luftführung eine nicht ganz unbedeutende Rolle spielt. 

Wenn dich Lärm oder hohe Temperaturen oder sogar beides aber nicht stört, kommst du mit erstaunlich wenig Kühlfläche aus - Luftkühler sind da schließlich auch massiv beschränkt in der Fläche und reichen (mal abgesehen von Exoten die einer R9 295X2) auch aus, um fast jede Hardware ausreichend zu kühlen - aber eben oft laut und relativ heiß.
Anders herum ist ein 120er pro 100W für einen Silentfreak oder gar Passiv-Fetischisten bzw. für einen Kelvinjäger eben auch keine echte Empfehlung. Da gilt: Radiatorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch mehr Radiatorfläche. 
Letztere ist im Übrigen auch eins der wenigen Dinge bei denen es im Wakü-Bereich recht schwer ist es zu übertreiben. Zwar wirkt sich eine Flächenverdopplung theoretisch nur in der Halbierung des DeltaT aus (in der Realität nicht mal ganz das), aber im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Maßnahmen hat mehr Radiatorfläche in der Regel einen messbaren bzw. spürbaren Effekt auf Lautstärke und Kühlleistung. Andere Stellschrauben sind dagegen nahezu effektfrei und meist mit vielen negativen Nebenwirkungen behaftet - z.B. extreme Durchflüsse.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HotteGKT schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage dazu...ist kein Vorwurf...interessiert mich wirklich.
> Wenn dieser Wert in etwa stimmt, wie macht das dann AMD mit der AMD Radeon R9 295X2.
> Die wird nur von einem 120mm Radiator gekühlt obwohl die über 500 Watt verbrauch hat.
> CU


 
der radiator kühlt letzendlich "nur" die beiden GPU's, die VRM's werden durch den lüfter in der mitte gekühlt. das dürfte die für den radiator zu bewältigende abwärme auf schätzungsweise 350W reduzieren. ist immernoch nicht wenig, aber dennoch anscheinend ausreichend. mich überzeugt das aber auch nicht so wirklich. ein dickerer radiator, wie bei der ares 2 von asus wäre sicher etwas besser gewesen.
ich hätte lieber eine rein luftgekühlte karte mit 3-slot bauhöhe und drei lüftern gesehen. oder mal die ingenieure von gigabyte im rat fragen, die haben ihren windforce x3 kühler ja nun anscheined auf 600W verbessert. 

btw, 500W abwärme und 500W verbrauch sind ein unterschied. wobei das anscheinend bei den grafikkarten immer gleichzusetzen ist


----------



## VJoe2max (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei allen Halbleiterbauteilen sind elektrische Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärme-Leistung identisch, da die Chips 100% der elektrischen Leistung in Wärme umsetzen .

Edit: Bei luftgekühlten Karten wird noch ein Mini-Anteil der hinein fließenden elektrischen Leistung in mechanische Arbeit für die Lüfter umgesetzt, aber der absolute Löwenanteil wird natürlich direkt verheizt. Ein PC ist, wenn man mal vom nicht substantiellen Nutzen, den man durch die Ausführung von Programmen erhält, nichts anderes als eine Elektroheizung. Die aus elektrischem Strom erzeugte Wärme wird mit ein paar schwachen Gebläsen auf den Heizelementen (also den Kühlern oder Radiatoren) in den Raum verteilt - egal ob Lukü oder Wakü. Auch die mechanische Arbeit, die in Festplatten geleistet wird (falls man so was noch hat), verlässt den Rechner am Ende übrigens in Form von Wärme . Lediglich bei den Lüftern verlässt ein minimaler Anteil der reingesteckten elektrischen Leistung den Rechner nicht in Form von Wärme, sondern in Form von bewegten Luftmolekülen. Allerdings wird auch deren Bewegungsenergie außerhalb es PC durch Reibung mit den Luftmolekülen der Umgebung wieder in Wärme umgesetzt (wir sprechen hier aber vermutlich vom Sub-Miliwatt-Bereich ). Gleiches gilt auch für die Bewegungsenergie des Wasser in einem Wakü-Kreislauf - allerdings verlässt die die Systemgrenzen nicht bevor sie in Wärme umgewandelt wurde.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah, danke. hab mich damit nie so genau beschäftigt, aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> da kann ich dich aber beruhigen.
> 
> selbst pp, welches wirklich n billigkunststoff ist, wird bei hoeheren temps eingesetzt, ne wakue ist selbst bei pumpenversagen temp-technisch unkritisch.



PP nutzt in ner Wakü afaik eh niemand und bei POM habe ich da auch keine Bedenken. Aber Plexi verliert bei bei 70-80+ °C schon einen Teil seiner Festigkeit und das kann nicht nur theoretisch zu Problemen führen, sondern hat bei Kühlern, deren Deckel zugleich die Halterung ist (also stark mechanisch belastet) schon zu Wassereinbrüchen geführt. (Vor allem zu Sockel-A-Zeiten gabs da mehrere Fälle, als die ersten einfachen Düsenkühler mit eben solchen Deckeln und sehr geringem Innenvolumen auf gut heizende CPUs ohne Notabschaltung trafen.)




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit: Bei luftgekühlten Karten wird noch ein Mini-Anteil der hinein fließenden elektrischen Leistung in mechanische Arbeit für die Lüfter umgesetzt,



Bei der 295x2 dürfte mit zwei Lüftern und 1-2 Pumpen sogar noch ein Bisschen mehr weggehen.



> aber der absolute Löwenanteil wird natürlich direkt verheizt. Ein PC ist, wenn man mal vom nicht substantiellen Nutzen, den man durch die Ausführung von Programmen erhält, nichts anderes als eine Elektroheizung. Die aus elektrischem Strom erzeugte Wärme wird mit ein paar schwachen Gebläsen auf den Heizelementen (also den Kühlern oder Radiatoren) in den Raum verteilt (egal ob Lukü oder Wakü). Auch die mechanische Arbeit, die in Festplatten geleistet wird (falls man so was noch hat), verlässt den Rechner am Ende übrigens in Form von Wärme . Lediglich bei den Lüftern verlässt ein minimaler Anteil der reingesteckten elektrischen Leistung den Rechner nicht in Form von Wärme, sondern in Form von bewegten Luftmolekülen. Allerdings wird auch deren Bewegungsenergie außerhalb es PC durch Reibung mit den Luftmolekülen der Umgebung wieder in Wärme umgesetzt (wir sprechen hier aber vermutlich vom Sub-Miliwatt-Bereich ). Gleiches gilt auch für die Bewegungsenergie des Wasser in einem Wakü-Kreislauf - allerdings verlässt die die Systemgrenzen nicht.


 
Du hast die Lichtenergie der Frontpanel LEDs vergessen, die ggf. nicht in Raumwärme, sondern z.B. von Zimmerpflanzen in chemische Energie umgewandelt wird. 
(überfragt bin ich gerade bezüglich der Wirkung der Erdrotation auf mechanische Laufwerke und Lüfter in deren Eigenschaft als Kreisel. Führt das Kippmoment zu einem Energieaustausch? Oder gibts den zusätzlichen Druck auf eine Lagerseite zum energetischen Nulltarif  )


----------



## HotteGKT (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten. Hab nen neuen Rechner mit einer GTX 770 die unter Last schon sehr laut ist. Aber die CPU benötigt keine Wakü. Denke jetzt darüber nach ob ich die GTX alleine mit nem 240er Radiator kühlen soll. (Bin sehr pleite...wird sich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern.)
Danke für die Infos.
CU


----------



## VJoe2max (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast die Lichtenergie der Frontpanel LEDs vergessen, die ggf. nicht in Raumwärme, sondern z.B. von Zimmerpflanzen in chemische Energie umgewandelt wird.


Hast mich erwischt - da gehen natürlich h-nüchen weg wie nix .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (überfragt bin ich gerade bezüglich der Wirkung der Erdrotation auf mechanische Laufwerke und Lüfter in deren Eigenschaft als Kreisel. Führt das Kippmoment zu einem Energieaustausch? Oder gibts den zusätzlichen Druck auf eine Lagerseite zum energetischen Nulltarif  )


Ich glaube Energieflüsse durch Coriolis-Kräfte sind Energiesteuerbefreit .


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn es am geld hapert (wie bei mir zur zeit auch), würde ich die wakü erstmal sein lassen, bis es wieder besser ist. oder/und einen teil des wenigen beiseite legen, bis du dir die wakü zusammengespart hast. 

wenn die graka zu laut ist, probier ein wenig mit dem lüfterprofil rum.


----------



## okam2 (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, wie bindet man am besten ein externen (zusätzlichen) Radiator in ein
bestehendes Sys ein? Wollte ihn mit Schnellkupplungen anschließen, aber welche
Anschlüsse nehme ich am besten um die Schnellkupplungen "zwischen zu hängen"?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du keine löcher dafür im case hast, oder keine machen willst/kannst, empfiehlt sich so eine slotblende: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Gehäusedurchführung über Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4, zweiteilig Aquacomputer Gehäusedurchführung über Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4, zweiteilig 17206
da schraubst du von innen ganz normal die anschlüsse ran und von aussen machst du dann schnellkupplungen dran. 

es gibt auch schnelltrenner mit schlauchanschluss, die kannst du dann ohne weiteres direkt am schlauch bestigen. gibt es mit tülle und mit compression fittings


----------



## okam2 (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, die Verschlüsse habe ich schon rausgesucht.
Mir geht es darum wie man den zusätzlichen Radiator im System einbindet.
Wenn ich das Gehäuse vom externen Radiator abtrenne ist der Kreislauf doch unterbrochen.
Wie kann ich das lösen?


----------



## Vagas (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage hatte ich auch mal, da hat mir FeuerToifel einen netten Tipp gegeben 

Folgende Schnellkupplungen:

*1 x Koolance Schnellverschluss 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") Kupplung (H* *
1 x Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Stecker (High Flow) - QD3* *
1 x Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3* *
1 x Koolance Schnellverschluss 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3

*Damit kannst du den externen Radi vom Kreislauf trennen, ohne es zu unterbrechen.

Andere Alternative wäre ein Kombo aus einem T-Verbindungsstück und Kugelhähnen... aber da fragst du lieber Feuer


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

um den kreislauf auch zu schliessen, wenn der externe radiator nicht angeschlossen ist, brauchst du letzendlich nur ein schlauchstück und zwei trennteile mehr. 
ich hab auch mal ein bild gesehen, wo jemand vor dem durchlass auf beiden seiten ein t-stück zwischengesetzt, und die beiden t-stücke mit einem kugelhahn verbunden hat. 
ob sich der aufwand lohnt und wie das mit den kosten aussieht, kann ich gerade nicht sagen. ich beschäftige mich zur zeit kaum noch mit wakü, bin wohl etwas raus 

edit: kleine grafik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Weiß jemand zufällig ob das "Heat Sink"-Modul für die DDC auch mit dem Phobya-Top kompatibel ist?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sicher bin ich nicht, aber an sich sollte es mit nahezu jedem deckel kompatibel sein


----------



## Vagas (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi hi,

ich will im Verlauf dieses Schlauches den Filter meiner Wakü einbauen. Oben links seht ihr den Auslass vom AGB, ganz unten die Pumpe. AGB ist der höchste Punkt im Kreislauf! Mein Gedanke war, dass wenn ich den Filter mal reinigen muss, ich nicht den ganzen Kreislauf leer pumpen muss, sondern nur das Wasser aus dem AGB. hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Spricht was dagegen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## okam2 (13. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vagas schrieb:


> Die Frage hatte ich auch mal, da hat mir FeuerToifel einen netten Tipp gegeben
> 
> Folgende Schnellkupplungen:
> 
> ...



Die eigentlichen Schnellkupplungen habe ich mir schon ausgesucht...
Mir ging es um eine "Bypass", bzw. wo man ihn am besten setzt.

Habe aber mittlerweile auch schon eine Idee...

Bezüglich des Filters, grundsätzlich sollte das funzen. Aber wozu ein Filter, der Bremst doch nur
unnötig den Fluss. Noch zumal eine WaKü ein geschlossenen System ist und keine Umwelteinflüsse 
auf das Kühlmittel einwirken.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das mit dem filter müsste gehen. wenn du das schlauchstück zwischen agb und pumpe verlängerst, so dass es möglich ist, die trennstelle mit dem fillter als höchsten punkt zu halten, brauchst du nichtmal wasser ablassen, oder aber nur sehr wenig. zur sicherheit solltest du den schlauch irgendwie verschliessen, damit es nicht zu unschönen überraschungen kommt und du am ende mehr als nur den filter reinigen musst


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



okam2 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Filters, grundsätzlich sollte das funzen. Aber wozu ein Filter, der Bremst doch nur
> unnötig den Fluss. Noch zumal eine WaKü ein geschlossenen System ist und keine Umwelteinflüsse
> auf das Kühlmittel einwirken.


 Ich habe demi Wasser mit glysantin G48 und habe trotzdem Schmutz und Algen im System, daher hat man trotzdem Umwelteinflüsse im Kreislauf. Es gibt ja eine gute Anleitung hier im PCGH, wie man die Wakü am besten reinigt.


----------



## Kurry (14. April 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe demi Wasser mit glysantin G48 und habe trotzdem Schmutz und Algen im System, daher hat man trotzdem Umwelteinflüsse im Kreislauf. Es gibt ja eine gute Anleitung hier im PCGH, wie man die Wakü am besten reinigt.



Algen sind das mit hoher Sicherheit nicht, sondern Kupfersalze (Grün) und gelöster Weichmacher aus dem Schlauch, herausgelöst durch das G48.

Das sind typische Probleme wenn man am falschen Ende spart (billiger Wasserzusatz und/oder Schlauch).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> um den kreislauf auch zu schliessen, wenn der externe radiator nicht angeschlossen ist, brauchst du letzendlich nur ein schlauchstück und zwei trennteile mehr.
> ich hab auch mal ein bild gesehen, wo jemand vor dem durchlass auf beiden seiten ein t-stück zwischengesetzt, und die beiden t-stücke mit einem kugelhahn verbunden hat.
> ob sich der aufwand lohnt und wie das mit den kosten aussieht, kann ich gerade nicht sagen. ich beschäftige mich zur zeit kaum noch mit wakü, bin wohl etwas raus
> 
> ...


 
Wesentlich einfachere Lösung:
Man macht die Kupplungen nicht direkt ans Gehäuse, sondern weiter hinten im Schlauch, so dass man ein Bisschen Spielraum hat. Wenn dann die Kupplungen Richtungsgebunden verbaut (also z.B. raus Männlich1(Gehäuse)->Weiblich1(Radi), rein Männlich2(Radi)->Weiblich2(Gehäuse) ), dann kann man den Kreislauf auch einfach ohne Radiator schließen (Männlich1 (Gehäuse) -> Weiblich2 (Gehäuse) )




rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Weiß jemand zufällig ob das "Heat Sink"-Modul für die DDC auch mit dem Phobya-Top kompatibel ist?


 
Das Phobya-Top entspricht in Auflage und Außenabmessungen ziemlich genau dem original, sollte also passen. Aber wenn die Kühler-Rückseite andere Schrauben braucht, dann muss man da ggf. komplett andere beschaffen, denn das Phobya-Top bringt ja seinerseits auch andere mit.


----------



## country (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht für eine 780Ti (Gigabyte, übervoltet ergo TDP ~350 - 375W) ein 240mm - 280mm Radi mit langsam drehendem Lüfter (e-Loop)?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2014)

kommt auf die temps an, kann klappen, darfst aber keine weiteren sachen reinnehmen.

kuehler als luft wirds aber nicht

Edit von Notebook:

Also, man kann sowas tun, das ist aber nicht mehr "Standard-Wasserkühlung".
Dazu muss man nämlich deutlich über 45° Kühlwassertemperatur zulassen und damit eben auch deutlich höhere Temperaturen der Grafikkarte. Dazu bedarf es hierbei beim schlauch und der Pumpe einer Wahl, die die Betriebsmedientemperaturen auch aushalten.


Wenn du 0815-Lösungen suchst, wirst du wohl mehr Radiatorfläche brauchen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Algen sind das mit hoher Sicherheit nicht, sondern Kupfersalze (Grün) und gelöster Weichmacher aus dem Schlauch, herausgelöst durch das G48.
> 
> Das sind typische Probleme wenn man am falschen Ende spart (billiger Wasserzusatz und/oder Schlauch).


 
Leider ist das Falsch, da
1. Sie nicht grün sind sondern farblos und schleimig.
2. hatte Fertigmischungen von 10 - 14€/l und das ist das selbe passiert.
3. viele teile mein WaKü sind aus 99,998% Kupfer (Selbstbau), habe keine verfärbung, und keine veränderungen
4. Schläuche sind mit digital-Messschieber ausgemessen und Durchmesser ist unverändert.
5. Schläuche wären auch teuer mit 5 €/m
6. Radiator ist ein Black ICE GT Stealth 240 , Black ICE GT Stealth 120


----------



## country (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> kommt auf die temps an, kann klappen, darfst aber keine weiteren sachen reinnehmen.
> 
> kuehler als luft wirds aber nicht
> 
> ...


 
Danke 

Dann muss ich mir noch eine andere Lösung suchen. Denn wenns nicht kühler als Lukü wird ist das ganze irgendwie ziemlich witzlos. Wieviel würde man denn bei einer High-End Graka rechnen. Mit dem Hintergrund das die Lüfter im Leerlauf bleiben sollen. Und wieviel bei einer CPU?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man sagt so etwa 100-125w pro 120er radifläche als daumenwert, wobei du da z.b. mit nen alphacool nexxxos st30 rechnen kannst udn dann laufen lüfter bei max. 700.

mit nem 60mm dickem radi udn push-pull bestückung bist du auch noch recht leise udn kannst aber eher so 125-130w rechnen 

also so n 420er radi wäre schon ne idee.

so als hinweiß 
ich hab CPU und Chipset an insgesamt 480mm  radifläche 
leicht overpowered, aber ich will ja auch noch ne GPU mit reinnehmen.
da es aber wohl ne 750gtx wird (liegt hier schon, von der abo-aktion) dürfte das alles noch weit weg von der Radi-Möglichkeit sein.


----------



## country (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> man sagt so etwa 100-125w pro 120er radifläche als daumenwert, wobei du da z.b. mit nen alphacool nexxxos st30 rechnen kannst udn dann laufen lüfter bei max. 700.
> 
> mit nem 60mm dickem radi udn push-pull bestückung bist du auch noch recht leise udn kannst aber eher so 125-130w rechnen
> 
> ...


 
Autsch

Das hät ich nicht gedacht. Da wirds mit dem Gehäuse schon schwierig. Jetzt weiss ich zumindest wonach ich suchen muss.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Falsch, da
> 1. Sie nicht grün sind sondern farblos und schleimig.
> 2. hatte Fertigmischungen von 10 - 14€/l und das ist das selbe passiert.
> 3. viele teile mein WaKü sind aus 99,998% Kupfer (Selbstbau), habe keine verfärbung, und keine veränderungen
> ...


 
Sorry, aber da bist du auf dem falschen Dampfer. Das sind mit nahezu 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgewaschene Weichmacher. Der Schlauchpreis ist da allerdings weniger ein Kriterium. Bei allen weichen PVC-Schläuchen kommt es mehr oder weniger stark und mehr oder weniger schnell zu Auswaschungen von Weichmachern. Durch den Zusatz von Glykol (Hauptbestandteil von G48 und fast allen anderen Korrosionsschutzzusätzen) verstärkt/beschleunigt sich der Effekt mitunter leider deutlich. Dafür hat man mit Korrosionsschutz keine/wenig Korrosion zu befürchten. Wenn du den Schleim mal unter Mikroskop legst, wirst du feststellen, dass da du da nichts Lebendiges vorliegen hast. Der Schlauchdurchmesser verändert sich btw. nicht messbar durch Auswaschung von Weichmachern - zumal er im Gegenzug Wasser aufnimmt. Und selbst wenn Letzteres nicht der Fall wäre, könntest du das mit einem Messschieber nicht feststellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, mit 360 wirds sicher auch noch gehen, aber drunter wirds nix mit leise und kühler


----------



## country (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> naja, mit 360 wirds sicher auch noch gehen, aber drunter wirds nix mit leise und kühler


 
Dann gleich 480. Wenn man schon dabei ist. Ich will aber ein Gehäuse haben das auch nur 50cm lang ist. Über Geizhals gibt es ganze 3 Gehäuse die einen 360 haben, max. 50cm lang sind, USB 3.0 haben und schwarz sind. Preis: 50 - 400€ :/
Ich glaube ich nehme mein Schreibtisch auseinander und bau ein 1080er in die Seitenwand ein. Im Idle könnten die Lüfter evtl sogar aus.  Kostet 144€. Ein 480 kostet auch 90 - 100€


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm,

Meinst du vielleicht sowas?

Das ist ein Sntec P182, das ist glaub 51 oder 52 cm lang

EDIT: 
Der Radi ist ein Airplex Revolution; Einbau nur sehr aufwändig möglich.
Dafüer ist das ein 70mm dicker 420mm Radi  der reicht für ein ganzes System


----------



## country (14. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Gehäuse in dem man nur den Radi einbauen braucht ist natürlich einfacher, aber ich habe auch nichts gegen etwas bastelei. Wenn man es so nimmt könnt ich auch mein NOX Hummer zerschnibeln. Ist zwar zu gross aber vorhanden^^ Ein 420er würde ich auch so eben reinpassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2014)

das da hab ich zum basteln gekauft, mein haupsystem steckt noch in meinem p182


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



country schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Dann muss ich mir noch eine andere Lösung suchen. Denn wenns nicht kühler als Lukü wird ist das ganze irgendwie ziemlich witzlos. Wieviel würde man denn bei einer High-End Graka rechnen. Mit dem Hintergrund das die Lüfter im Leerlauf bleiben sollen. Und wieviel bei einer CPU?


 
Was ist bei dir "Leerlauf"?
Eine 280er Wakü hat schon deutlich mehr Leistung, als ein GPU-Luftkühler. Wenn du da 800er Lüfter drauf packst, sollten Temperaturen um die 70 °C durchaus möglich sein. Aber 400 rpm und 50 °C würden eben was anderes erfordern.


----------



## country (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir "Leerlauf"?


 
Okay, war dumm vormuliert. Ich meine E-Loop Lüfter mir niedrigster Drehzahl.


----------



## skyscraper (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist eigentlich die Pumpe *Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic *zu bewerten? Taugt die was? Bzw in Verbindung mit einem passenden AGB?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

scheint eine neue auflage der ersten dc-lt zu sein. dürfte somit ähnlich zu bewerten sein. soll ungedrosselt recht laut sein. 
ich würde die nur nehmen, wenn ich aus platzgründen keine andere wahl hätte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



country schrieb:


> Okay, war dumm vormuliert. Ich meine E-Loop Lüfter mir niedrigster Drehzahl.



Das ist, je nach Qualität und Möglichkeiten der Lüftersteuerung, Modell der E-Loops, etc. auch nicht eindeutig.
Ich würde ja sagen die niedrigste Drehzah ist 0.


----------



## skyscraper (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> scheint eine neue auflage der ersten dc-lt zu sein. dürfte somit ähnlich zu bewerten sein. soll ungedrosselt recht laut sein.
> ich würde die nur nehmen, wenn ich aus platzgründen keine andere wahl hätte


 
Ok, danke dir. In welcher Reihenfolge würdet ihr die bekannten Pumpen nach Lautstärke sortieren? Laing 1T, Laing 1T mit anderem Deckel, Laing 1T mit Deckel und in Dämmbox, diese Alphacool, AC D5, Aquastream Ultra XT, Eheim irgendwas (das sind jetzt die, die mir einfallen )


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laing 1T mit Phoyba Deckel und Shoggy = geregelte Aquastream > Eheim Derivate, wobei die durchaus eine Streuung haben > Rest
Daemmbox habe ich persoenlich keine Erfahrung.

Warum gerade der Phoyba Deckel: ist mMn eins der wenigen wirklichen Topprodukte von Phoyba (wie sehr ich dieses Label nicht mag ). Der sehr schwere Metalldeckel bringt wirklich Ruhe in die Laing, die mit anderen Deckeln durchaus ab und an auf sich Aufmerksam macht.


----------



## skyscraper (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Laing 1T mit Phoyba Deckel und Shoggy = geregelte Aquastream > Eheim Derivate, wobei die durchaus eine Streuung haben > Rest
> Daemmbox habe ich persoenlich keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Warum gerade der Phoyba Deckel: ist mMn eins der wenigen wirklichen Topprodukte von Phoyba (wie sehr ich dieses Label nicht mag ). Der sehr schwere Metalldeckel bringt wirklich Ruhe in die Laing, die mit anderen Deckeln durchaus ab und an auf sich Aufmerksam macht.


 
Danke, das macht es einfacher, sich auf dem Pumpenmarkt zurechtzufinden. Dein > heißt besser und nicht lauter, oder?


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Japp besser


----------



## skyscraper (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Phobya-Deckel ist dann der: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Messing 52099 ? Ziemlich teuer für so ein Deckelchen


----------



## kegg (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das stimmt schon, aber scheint ja auch ein massiver Block zu sein... 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - silver nickel Edition 49085


----------



## nyso (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann nur die aquastream XT Ultra empfehlen. Ich höre sie nur, wenn sie automatisch entlüftet. Ansonsten regelt sie sich automatisch so, dass ich sie nicht höre. Und das trotz einigem Widerstand im System, CPU-Kühler, GPU-Kühler, Filter und Mora sogar als höchster Punkt in der Wakü. Hat also etwas zu tun.

Einen Vergleich kann ich leider nicht ziehen, da ich schlicht noch nie eine andere Pumpe verbaut hatte. Ich persönlich empfinde sie aber als eierlegende Wollmilchsau, sozusagen Leise, stark, regelt sich alleine, lässt sich bei bedarf aber auch komplett steuern, entlüftet selbstständig, und hat sogar einen Temp.sensor, auch wenn der nur auf 2-3°C genau sein mag


----------



## Speeedymauss (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann auch nur positiv über die xt Ultra reden, die habe ich seit anfang an, bis heute im System und ich hab noch nix zum meckern gefunden, die ist halt nur etwas größer.


Mal eben nen anderer Gedanke von mir:
[Die ganzen Kühler etc. betrachte ich jetzt nicht, da diese keinen Einfluss auf den Gedanken haben]
Bei einer Wakü ist doch der Anschluss mit dem geringsten durchmesser der, der den Durchfluss beschränkt oder? Also gibt der mit dem kleinsten Innendurchmesser den Durchfluss vor. Was mir aber jetzt aufgefallen ist: z.b. der Auslassadapter an der Pumpe hat nur einen Innendurchmesser von ~5-6mm (kann gerade nicht genau nachmessen), wäre das dann nicht der Teil, der den Durchfluss begrenzen würde, auch wenn die anderen Anschlüsse größer sind? oder ist das da ne Ausnahme?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> scheint eine neue auflage der ersten dc-lt zu sein. dürfte somit ähnlich zu bewerten sein. soll ungedrosselt recht laut sein.
> ich würde die nur nehmen, wenn ich aus platzgründen keine andere wahl hätte



Mit Ausnahme des "3600" im Namen unterscheidet es sich nicht von den bisherigen DC-LT Angeboten. Ich gehe mal davon aus, es einfach nur ein vervollständigter Name fürs gleiche Produkt ist.




skyscraper schrieb:


> Ok, danke dir. In welcher Reihenfolge würdet ihr die bekannten Pumpen nach Lautstärke sortieren? Laing 1T, Laing 1T mit anderem Deckel, Laing 1T mit Deckel und in Dämmbox, diese Alphacool, AC D5, Aquastream Ultra XT, Eheim irgendwas (das sind jetzt die, die mir einfallen )


 
lauteste->leiseste

DC-LT >>> D5@Max >> DDC1T > DCC1T optimaler Deckel > DDC1T gedämmt > Aquastream@Max >> D5@Min >> Eheim(egal welche)@50Hz

Bei der DDC1T muss ich nochmal gucken, wie es mit Regelung aussieht und allgemein müsste man das ganze mal gegen die erbrachte Leistung auftragen. Insbesondere die D5 lässt sich sehr weit runterregeln.


----------



## skyscraper (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das zeichnet ja nochmal ein anderes Bild der Situation.

Laing mit Top-Deckel: 77€

Aquastream XT: 78€

D5: 65€ + Gehäuse

Und die Aquastream fällt wohl dann auch unter Eheim @50Hz, oder?


----------



## kegg (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquastream Pumpen sind doch Eheims


----------



## skyscraper (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war die Frage, ja


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Und die Aquastream fällt wohl dann auch unter Eheim @50Hz, oder?


 
Genau. Die einzigen Unterschiede jenseits der Platine, den ich zwischen einer Aquastream und jeder beliebigen anderen Eheim entdecken kann, ist die Farbe des rückseitigen Deckels, die Aufschrift und ein kleiner Gummiering zwischen Läufer und Rotor, also ein vorinstallierter Eheim-Mod1. Mal abgesehen von einigen wenigen Eheims, die zwingend den Mod nötig haben (mittlerweile findet der sich sogar schon in abgewandelter Form auf der Herstellerseite  ), sollte es keinerlei Lautstärkeunterschiede geben. Nur die Elektronik macht einen Riesenunternschied, was die (Konfigurations-)Möglichkeiten angeht. Aber mittlerweile scheint man da nicht einmal mehr runterdrehen können - 50 Hz ist das Minimum.
*muss mal den Guide aktualisieren*


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der DDC1T muss ich nochmal gucken, wie es mit Regelung aussieht und allgemein müsste man das ganze mal gegen die erbrachte Leistung auftragen. Insbesondere die D5 lässt sich sehr weit runterregeln.


 
die ddc-1t dreht bei 12V mit 4500rpm, bei 8,7V sind es bereits nurnoch 3000rpm. eine ddc unter 8v zu betreiben, vor allem zu starten, ist glückssache. laut datenblatt braucht die minimal 8V, maximal darf es 13,2V sein. 
mit 8,7V ist die bereits ein gutes stück leiser, aber ich habe keinen direkten vergleich parat, da ich nur diese eine pumpe hatte und die war zudem auch von vornerein entkoppelt. die habe ich mit 12V schon nicht gehört, ohne mit dem ohr 10cm daneben zu sein. entkoppelt war die mit diesen gummipuffer-schrauben, der deckel war das acetal-modell von alphacool


----------



## kegg (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kann man auch die Eheim 1046 kaufen, wenn man diese Zusatzdinger der Aquastream nicht braucht, sondern lediglich ne Pumpe?


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du.


----------



## skyscraper (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von GPU-only-Kühlern?


----------



## TSchaK (17. April 2014)

meinst du wo nur der Chip gekühlt wird?
Gerade bei High end ungeeignet weil die Spannungswandler und ram zu warm wird.

Wenn du meinst nur die graka zu kühlen und nicht die CPU: durchaus möglich, aber wenn man das Geld in die Hand nimmt kann man auch den einen kühler noch kaufen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von GPU-only-Kühlern?


 
sind eigendlich nicht verkehrt. zumal man die auch auf der nächsten karte verwenden kann. man darf dabei nur nicht die kühlung für vrm und vram vergessen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von GPU-only-Kühlern?


 Eigentlich ne tolle Sache. (Deshalb hab ich auch sowas)
Günstiger als Fullcover und kann auf die nächste Karte mitgenommen werden.
Den Vram bekommt man mit passiven Kühlerchen und einem Luftstrom eigentlich immer gut in den Griff.

Nur bei den Spawas muss man sich als was überlegen. 
Bei meiner aktuellen Karte, hab ich die original Kühlrippen gegen größere ausgetauscht. Zusammen mit einem darunter gehängten BeQuiet Lüfter bleiben die Spawas so im Furmark bei ~90 Grad. Trotz OC kühler als mit dem Stock Kühler.
(7870XT Boost @1175MHz @1,2V)


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werfe meinen Gedanken nochmal ein, ich glaube der ist letzte mal etwas verloren gegangen:
[Die ganzen Kühler etc. betrachte ich jetzt nicht, da diese keinen Einfluss auf den Gedanken haben]
Bei einer Wakü ist doch der Anschluss mit dem geringsten durchmesser  der, der den Durchfluss beschränkt oder? Also gibt der mit dem kleinsten  Innendurchmesser den Durchfluss vor. Was mir aber jetzt aufgefallen  ist: z.b. der Auslassadapter an der Pumpe hat nur einen Innendurchmesser  von ~5-6mm (kann gerade nicht genau nachmessen), wäre das dann nicht  der Teil, der den Durchfluss begrenzen würde, auch wenn die anderen  Anschlüsse größer sind? oder ist das da ne Ausnahme?


----------



## Multithread (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Ich werfe meinen Gedanken nochmal ein, ich glaube der ist letzte mal etwas verloren gegangen:
> [Die ganzen Kühler etc. betrachte ich jetzt nicht, da diese keinen Einfluss auf den Gedanken haben]
> Bei einer Wakü ist doch der Anschluss mit dem geringsten durchmesser  der, der den Durchfluss beschränkt oder? Also gibt der mit dem kleinsten  Innendurchmesser den Durchfluss vor. Was mir aber jetzt aufgefallen  ist: z.b. der Auslassadapter an der Pumpe hat nur einen Innendurchmesser  von ~5-6mm (kann gerade nicht genau nachmessen), wäre das dann nicht  der Teil, der den Durchfluss begrenzen würde, auch wenn die anderen  Anschlüsse größer sind? oder ist das da ne Ausnahme?


 de durchfluss wird nicht nur durch diesen anschluss begrenzt, jeder cm schlauch und jede ecke bietet einen gewissen Widerstand.

Alles in allem sind es aber schon die engsten stellen die am meisten Bremsen (grosse systeme mit vielen Radis mal nebenbei, die haben auch beim schlauch und radi einen wiederstand der der pumpe entgegen wirkt.) Meist ist die engste stelle der CPU Kühler. Und auch die GPU kühler mit den feinen Lamellen sind nicht ganz ohne widerstand.


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja klar, dass der durchfluss von den anderen Teilen der Kühlung abhängig ist, aber deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, dass ich diese jetzt mal außenvor lasse. meinen gedanke ist jetzt eig nur auf ein kreislauf in dem nur pumpe und agb sind anwendbar, ist auch eher ne theoretische frage, als dass die in der praxis anwendung finden wird, nur wenn es echt so wäre, dann könnte man sich ja diese großen schlauchdurchmesser sparen...


----------



## Multithread (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ja klar, dass der durchfluss von den anderen Teilen der Kühlung abhängig ist, aber deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, dass ich diese jetzt mal außenvor lasse. meinen gedanke ist jetzt eig nur auf ein kreislauf in dem nur pumpe und agb sind anwendbar, ist auch eher ne theoretische frage, als dass die in der praxis anwendung finden wird, nur wenn es echt so wäre, dann könnte man sich ja diese großen schlauchdurchmesser sparen...


 dem ist so, der Schlauchdurchmesser hat in normalen Wakü's keinen messbaren einfluss auf die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit.
Davon ausgenomme sind natürlic extrem kleine schläuche, aber die normalen grössen um 13/10 und dicker nehmen sich von der seite her nichts mehr.


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja gut, eins habe ich aber noch: Der Pumpenauslass hat nen min.dm. von 7mm, die anschlüsse ebenso, wenn ich dann mit 10/7mm Acrylrohren arbeite, wäre der durchfluss dann deutlich geringer als wenn ich ne nummer größer nehmen würde?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ja klar, dass der durchfluss von den anderen Teilen der Kühlung abhängig ist, aber deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, dass ich diese jetzt mal außenvor lasse. meinen gedanke ist jetzt eig nur auf ein kreislauf in dem nur pumpe und agb sind anwendbar, ist auch eher ne theoretische frage, als dass die in der praxis anwendung finden wird, nur wenn es echt so wäre, dann könnte man sich ja diese großen schlauchdurchmesser sparen...


 


Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ja gut, eins habe ich aber noch: Der Pumpenauslass hat nen min.dm. von 7mm, die anschlüsse ebenso, wenn ich dann mit 10/7mm Acrylrohren arbeite, wäre der durchfluss dann deutlich geringer als wenn ich ne nummer größer nehmen würde?


 
Unwahrscheinlich.

Der Fließwiderstand hängt zwar von allen Komponenten im Kreislauf ab, aber deren relative Bedeutung schwankt. Letztlich ist alles auf die Reibung des Wassers an den Wänden zurückzuführen und Reibung in Flüssigkeiten hängt massiv von der Geschwindigkeit ab. An Stellen mit großem Querschnitt (und 7 mm ist schon relativ groß) fließt das Wasser langsam und auf breiter Front. Wenn es sich durch enge Kühlstrukturen pressen muss, steigt die Fließgeschwindigkeit und damit die Reibung extrem an - hieraus resultiert der Hauptwiederstand. Wenn man genug 7 mm Rohr nimmt, macht sich das aber auch irgendwann bemerkbar. Meine externe Radiatorensammlung hat z.B. einen erheblichen Anteil am Gesamtwiderstand, obwohl der Querschnitt nirgendwo unter 6 mm Durchmesser fällt. Aber bei mir addiert sich das halt auch auf um die 30 m


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Der Fließwiderstand hängt zwar von allen Komponenten im Kreislauf ab, aber deren relative Bedeutung schwankt. Letztlich ist alles auf die Reibung des Wassers an den Wänden zurückzuführen und Reibung in Flüssigkeiten hängt massiv von der Geschwindigkeit ab. An Stellen mit großem Querschnitt (und 7 mm ist schon relativ groß) fließt das Wasser langsam und auf breiter Front. Wenn es sich durch enge Kühlstrukturen pressen muss, steigt die Fließgeschwindigkeit und damit die Reibung extrem an - hieraus resultiert der Hauptwiederstand. Wenn man genug 7 mm Rohr nimmt, macht sich das aber auch irgendwann bemerkbar. Meine externe Radiatorensammlung hat z.B. einen erheblichen Anteil am Gesamtwiderstand, obwohl der Querschnitt nirgendwo unter 6 mm Durchmesser fällt. Aber bei mir addiert sich das halt auch auf um die 30 m



eine super Erklärung 
dann kann ich ohne bedenken mein nächstes Projekt planen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. April 2014)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von GPU-only-Kühlern?



die frage ist wirklich fuer welche karte.

fuer ne 750 gtx ist das ein volltreffer, fuer ne 290x fast ne katastrophe.

das kommt natuerlich auch auf die restlichen rahmenbedingungen an...

mit viel airflow im tower geht das auch auf highpower, aberdas fuehrt ne wakue teils ad absurdum.

fuer mich ist gpu-only eher was fuer max. mainstream...


----------



## Dellio (17. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn man hier einfach mal blubbern kann dann tu ich das mal. n freund will seine 680 amp wasserkühlen weil die so laut is. jetz kam ich auch bisschen aufm trichter.. is nur n gedanke, kann ich bei mir zwei 280 radis einbauen? reicht das für ne 770, die kriegt dann auch die sporen das die bisschen schneller wird, und meinem xeon der ja ganz normal läuft? ein radi dürfte ja oben platz haben und einer an der front. wie verhält es sich dann mit strom? zieht die pumpe viel strom?


----------



## skyscraper (18. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wg GPU-only:

Ja, ich meine die Grafikchip-only-Kühler. Momentan besitze ich eine GTX 470. Da wird ein Fullcover bestimmt sinniger sein. Das mit der 750 (Ti) ist aber auch eine interessante Bemerkung.

LG, sky


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke, für eine alte karte wie die 470 lohnt es sich nicht, noch geld für den kühler auszugeben. 
eine 750ti kann mit ausreichend starker gehäusebelüftung auch mit einem passivkühler bestückt werden


----------



## skyscraper (18. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein kompletter Passivkühler? Da muss die Gehäusebelüftung aber schon verdammt stark sein, was dann wieder in Lautstärke mündet


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guggst du hier: Do-It-Yourself: Wir bauen eine passiv gekühlte GeForce GTX 750 Ti - Schützenhilfe aus der roten Ecke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. April 2014)

so stark muss die nicht sein.

die hat nur 65w tdp. 

wakue ist halt ne andere liga...

das die 750gtx auch unter luft kuehl ist kann ich aber bestaetigen, meine erreicht kaum ueber 50°


----------



## hammelgammler (18. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,*

Ich stehe gerade vor einmal Problem.*

Folgendes:
Ich möchte in mein Air 540 vorne einen 45mm in push/pull betreiben, allerdings habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Vorne drei Noctua F12 (120mm), dahinter Rad und dahinter Noctua A14 (140mm).
2. Vorne zwei Noctua A14, Rest wie bei 1.

Ich habe noch zwei Noctua F12 hier liegen, müsste mir also nur einen dazu kaufen.*

Könnte ich die F12 am gleichen Splitter wie die A14 hängen? Sind zwar nicht die gleichen Lüfter, haben aber ebenfalls eine range von 300-1500RPM.*

Ich könnte auch einfach den 30mm drin lassen, aber ich hab mir gedacht weil ich eh den Staubfilter nicht benötige (mache mir selber einen dünnen), das ich vorne ja noch Platz hätte für Lüfter, und von Lüfter zur GPU sind auch noch genug Platz für einen 45mm Rad.*
Müsste mir dann nur den einen F12 besorgen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

45mm in push-pull könnte eng werden, wenn ich mir das so ansehe. oder kommen die lüfter vorne von aussen an das chassis? dann dürfte es passen. 
und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der frontradi ein 280er, du willst aber drei 120er lüfter von vorne vorhängen? inneffektiv. ich würde nach möglichkeit an einem radi immer das gleiche modell lüfter anbringen. und 120er lüfter vor einen 280er radi ist doch verschenktes potenzial. wobei du dann hinter dem radi wieder die korrekt passenden 140er lüfter hast. ich für meinen teil würde den radi nur mit 140ern bestücken und die 120er raus lassen.


----------



## hammelgammler (18. April 2014)

Ja die Lüfter sollen vorne angebracht werden. 

Habe mir auch schon überlegt, die gleichen vorne dran zu machen... Effektiver ist es natürlich, wenn man wieder push pull mit beides 140 hat, nur hab ich bereits zwei F12 hier liegen die sonst in der Ecke bleiben. 
Wirklich "behindern" würden sich die Luftströme doch nicht oder? 

Sonst müsste ich mir direkt noch zwei Lüfter bestellen. Also die A14...

Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir dann doch noch mal zwei A14...
Hätte dann echt das maximal mögliche im Air 540 lol. 
Mehr geht nicht ohne modding...


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lass erstmal eine seite ohne lüfter und schau, ob du mit den temps zufrieden bist. push-pull bringt eh nur sehr wenig mehr


----------



## hammelgammler (18. April 2014)

Wollte es unter anderem für die Optik mit einbringen. 
Vorne noch drei 120mm hat was. Wären knapp 18€ mehr, dafür dann aber 45mm statt 30mm, und vorne noch drei Noctua F12. 
Das würde dann echt geil aussehen, den Staubfilter welchen ich mir selber basteln werde, wird ebenfalls Kupfer. 

Ich denke ich nehme einfach noch einen F12 und pack die vorne dran, schlechter werden die Temps sicher nicht als ohne die drei Noctua. 
Pull 140mm + 30mm
Wird sicher nicht schlechter sein als:
Pull 140mm + 45mm + push 120mm
Die 18€ bin ich dann wohl gerne bereit zu investieren, dann werden die F12 auch sinnvoll genutzt und vergammeln nicht.


----------



## hammelgammler (19. April 2014)

Hab mich jetzt doch für zwei weitere 140er Lüfter entschieden. 

Das System wird echt maxed out sein mit dem Air 540. Kompakter und leiser + Kühler geht nicht soweit ich weiß. 
Ein Prodigy M hätte schon wieder deutlich weniger Radiatoren. 
Das alles, in Verbindung mit Noctua A14 wird mega geil.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (20. April 2014)

Hey, hab ein Frage bezüglich meiner geplanten WAKÜ.
Ich möchte das Aquaero 5 LT zur Überwachung/Steuerung nehmen, welches einen RGB-LED Anschluss hat. Kann ich an diesen Anschluss durch Y-Kabel auch mehrere LEDs anschließen und die dann unterschiedlich leuchten (alle LEDs natürlich mit der gleichen Farbe) lassen (wie es mir grad zusagt oder Temperatur gesteuert)?
Und kann mir einer sagen in wie weit Enermax TB Silent Lüfter für einen Radiator geeignet sind würde die  so umbauen , oder andere Lüfter vorschlagen die schon beleuchtet sind?
Sonst kommen NB BlackSilentPro PK2 rein
Danke


----------



## hammelgammler (20. April 2014)

Rein von der Leistung sind die Enermax nicht wirklich gut... Vorallem wenn man nicht viel Radiatoren hat und alle damit bestückt sind, ich würde sagen die eignen sich eher gut für einen Mora 3, wo man nur möglichst Günstig Lüfter braucht. 

Ich persönlich würde eher zu den Noiseblocker tendieren, wobei ich eine Abneigung gegen diese erlangt habe als ich meine Wakü zusammengebaut habe... 
Fand die echt nicht geil mit dem Gummirahmen, bei der Montage am Rad. 

Ich schwöre ja auf Noctua, aber die Farbe und der Preis ist ja häufig eine Kaufentscheidung bei den meisten Leuten. 
Ich kauf lieber einmal was gescheites, und hab dann ein "Leben lang Ruhe". Wobei ich auch das Geräusch von den Noctua am angenehmsten finde, schön tief.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (21. April 2014)

Ok, dann schonmal keine Enermax-Lüfter. Überleg mir noch ob mir der Aufpreis es Wert ist.. mit mehreren Lüftern wird der ja nicht geringer^^ 
Gibt es einen vernünftigen UV-Zusatz (Fertiggemisch) der die Komponenten nicht versaut (beschädigt!)? Abfärben lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden, sollte nur nach dem Ausspülen wieder gut aussehen
Mir wurde da EK-Ekoolant-Fertiggemischen geraten..


----------



## kegg (21. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss es ein Zusatz sein?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

enermax werden von vielen genutzt. also soo schlecht können die nicht sein. 

ich würde statt farbe bzw uv-zusatz einfach uv-reaktive schläuche und klare flüssigkeit nehmen, dann bist du auf der sicheren seite. wenn du die farbe ändern willst, musst du so nur den schlauch wechseln. 
bei farbiger flüssigkeit kann es gut sein, dass du beides wechseln musst.

und bzgl rgb-ausgang am aquaero, solange du die leistungsgrenze nicht überschreitest, sollten auch mehrere led's daran angeklemmt werden können. sonst müsstest du dir eine verstärkerschaltung zurechtbasteln


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (21. April 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Muss es ein Zusatz sein?



Nein, ist egal ob Zusatz oder Fertiggemisch


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast die frage anscheinend nicht ganz richtig verstanden, denn im fertiggemisch ist auch ein zusatz  

bei zusätzen muss man immer aufpassen, es kann sein, dass diese den schlauch angreifen, wodurch die abgelösten partikel sich dann (meist) im cpu-kühler absetzen. 
genauso kann sich der zusatz nach einer weile absetzen und sich ebenfals in den kühlern festsetzen. 

also, es kann gutgehen, kann aber auch nicht.


----------



## nyso (21. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mal G48 drin, das hat den Schlauch von innen blass werden lassen. Der schöne durchsichtige Primochill ist jetzt etwas neblig.


----------



## kegg (21. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also nimm lieber einen UV-Aktiven, dann kannst du sogar schöne Effekte mit UV-Licht machen. Könntest für jeden Abschnitt unterschiedliche Farben nehmen


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (21. April 2014)

Hatte eigentlich schon vor das Wasser in den Kühlkörpern so schön in Szene zu setzen..
Und im AGB sieht das auch immer so schön aus, auf den Bildern im Thread hier..


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, sieht auch fast immer schick aus, da stimm ich dir zu. 
wenn du unbedingt uv-reaktiove flüssigkeit haben möchtest, mich dir selber zusammen, so kannst du die intensität selber bestimmen.
auf jedenfall immer überprüfen, ob irgendwas bzgl unverträglichkeit zu dem von dir verwendeten schläuchen bekannt ist


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte die Tage mal zugriff auf eine Wärmebildkamera.

PC Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 PC Load: (Man sieht schön die Spawas und die Grafikkarte "glühen")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 PC von Oben: (Man erkennt  wo's Wasser rein kommt  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (23. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast die Bilder nicht zufällig größer?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, die Kamera hatte leider nur diese Auflösung. :/


----------



## Speeedymauss (23. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auch mal interessante Bilder von einem Rechner, ich hätte auch gerne mal so eine Kamera


----------



## Adrenalinhummel (23. April 2014)

Die Bilder sehen klasse aus mit der Wärmebildkamera


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was fürn durchfluss sollte man nochmal mindestens haben bzw. welcher reicht für ne vernünftige kühlung? Ich hab den Wert leider vergessen und ich wollt mal meine pumpe neu einstellen


----------



## ConCAD (26. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Etwa 60l/h


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Etwa 60l/h


 
Zu wenig, 3l/min müssen es schon sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2014)

sorry, das ist quark, tests zeigen, dass ab etwa 50-60l/h die kuehlleistung quasi nicht mehr steigt.

das kann in speziellen faellen anders aussehen, kommt mit aktuell gaengiger wakue-hardware aber gut hin.


----------



## Kurry (26. April 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Zu wenig, 3l/min müssen es schon sein.



Soviel dürften die wenigsten User haben... Es reicht im Prinzip schon, wenn sich überhaupt etwas bewegt. Mit 30l/h fährt man auch noch okay. Aber ich halte mich auch an den Richtwert, der nach langer Erfahrung für optimal gehalten wird, von 60-80l/h, bzw. an den Wert den meine Pumpe(n) auf minimaler Drehzahl ausspucken.

Vorallem ändert der Durchfluss nichts positives an der Wassertemperatur - und was interessieren mich 2-3Grad an einer eh viel zu kalten GPU, wenn ich auf Kosten der Lautstärke auf >300l/h schalte...


----------



## xCiRE007x (26. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal hat wer mal wieder was von der EK Ascendacy gehört ? Sollte doch im März schon da sein.


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. April 2014)

Ne, was istn das?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine alternative zum aquaero


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso ok
achso und nohmal danke für die Antworten mit dem Durchfluss, dann kann ich meine pumpe mal so runterstellen, das ich noch 50L/h habe, dann ist das auch schön leise


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dreh die pumpe vorsichtig soweit runter, bis du merkst, dass die temperaturen deutlich schlechter werden. dann einfach wieder ein stück hoch und alles sollte gut sein


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab was zur Ascendacy gefunden .. In Slowenien sind momentan Ferien, aber sie soll wie es aussieht bald kommen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (27. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf die bin ich auch schon gespannt und ob es wirklich eine Alternative zur Aquaero wird.


----------



## Jazzman (27. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Alternative zum Aquaero? Klingt gut. Gibt es den T Balancer eigentlich noch?


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es noch. Die Software hat zwar schon lange kein Update mehr gesehen, was die optik etwas altbacken macht, es wird aber immernoch verkauft.

Watercool plant auch schon seit Jahren Jahrzehnten an einer Steuerung rum, wirklich in Aussicht ist da aber nichts. 

Imo hat das AQ 5 LT den Markteinstieg auch verdammt schwer gemacht. Vorher konnte man noch über einsparen des Displays an der Preisfront druck machen, jetzt muss man sich definitiv Featureseitig abheben. Aber welche Features sollen das sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine einfacherer Konfigurierbarkeit wäre ein Ansatz 
Sonst ist es gegens AE5LT aber wirklich fast unmöglich, einen Stich zu landen. Möglich wäre noch die Einsparung von Zusatzfunktionen (LED, Schaltausgänge) sowie Leistung auf einem Teil der Lüfterkanäle. (Die meisten Leute brauchen ja maximal zwei -Pumpe&Mora- mit hoher Leistung. Ergänzen könnte man 4-Pin-PWM-Regelung an allen Anschlüssen. (bei richtigem Aufbau müsste das sogar recht leicht möglich sein. Schließlich beginnt auch ein Analogregler irgendwo mit einem digitalen, gepulsten Signal)

Weitere verfügbare Alternativen wären übrigens Heatmaster II (keine Ahnung, was die Software taugt) und Fan-O-Matic Pro (gut: Das letzte Update liegt weitaus länger zurück, als beim T Balancer und die Software läuft auf neuesten Betriebsssytemen gar nicht, auf relativ neuen nicht wirklich und das Ganze kostet deutlich mehr, als ein AE - aber kanns ja mal erwähnen  )


----------



## Kurry (27. April 2014)

Eine AE6 Nachmache in Form einer Version ohne Display mit Kampfpreis würde auch einige Kunden weglocken!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. April 2014)

der markt ist einfach nicht so gross, dass die hersteller sich drum schlagen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wesentlich größere Problem dürfte mangelndes Know-How sein. Luftkühler finden heutzutage auf Mainboards ausreichende Steuerungen, nur Wasserkühlungsnutzer haben noch großes Interesse an High-End-Modellen. Wasserkühlungshersteller sind aber für gewöhnlich Experten für Metallverarbeitung und Strömungsmechanik - nicht für Elektrotechnik und Softwareentwicklung. Sieht man ja auch an Watercools TCC: Dessen Verschiebungen wurde schon mehrfach mit Fehler oder Verzögerungen bei externen Partnern begründet.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (28. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir einen weißen Wasserzusatz empfehlen ?


----------



## alm0st (28. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut meiner letzten Info von EK ist das Ascendancy aktuell (immer) noch in der Testphase aber soll noch im Mai auf den Markt kommen. Eine Version mit und eine ohne Display. Mich interesseriert vorallem die Software, die ja von CPUID kommen wird.


----------



## Speeedymauss (28. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen weißen Wasserzusatz empfehlen ?


 
ich hatte zwar selber noch kein weiß, ich kann, von mir aus, aber sagen, dass ich mit den Mayhems Farben sehr zufrieden bin, die haben auch nen weiß dabei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen weißen Wasserzusatz empfehlen ?


 
Weiß ist keine Farbe und somit über Zusätze nicht zu erreichen. Es gibt spezielle Emulsionen (Langzeiterfahrungen, wie lange es dauert, bis sich die Partikel ab-/festsetzen kenne ich keine), aber Wasser an sich ist ohne rot, grün und blau nun einmal nicht weiß, sondern durchsichtig.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen weißen Wasserzusatz empfehlen ?


 
direkt empfehlen kann ich mangels erfahrung nicht, aber wie wäre es mit mayhems pastel? 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Pastel Ice White Konzentrat 250ml Mayhems Pastel Ice White Konzentrat 250ml 30260


----------



## Toast mit Mett (30. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man einen Poweramp noch käuflich erwerben ?


----------



## ConCAD (30. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest laut Geizhals gibts das kaum noch zu kaufen, ich würds also eher aufm Marktplatz bzw. in der Bucht versuchen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das poweramp ist glaube ich inzwischen durch das power adjust 2 ersetzt worden, das kostet aber gleich um die 40€


----------



## ConCAD (30. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde "ersetzt" kann man nicht ganz sagen, schließlich ist das PowerAmp nur ein Verstärker für den Lüftersteuerungs-Ausgang der Aquastream, während das PowerAdjust 2 eine komplett eigenständige Steuerung darstellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Poweramp war vor allen Dingen fürs Aquaero4 gedacht.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Guys!
Habe gestern endlich meine erste WaKü eingebaut, heute abend wird dann verkabelt und geflutet, da es gestern zu spät dafür war. Habe nun noch ein paar Fragen. Ich habe eine D5 Pumpe und wollte nur nochmal wissen, ob das blaue Kabel an den CPU_Fan kommt? Desweiteren würde ich gerne wissen, in wie weit ich die 3 140er Lüftern regeln kann, da ich keine Lüftersteuerung verbaut habe. An meinem Board gibt es z.B. noch einen CPU_OPT (also einen optionalen CPU Lüfter Anschluß). Kann ich dort mittels Adapter 2 der 3 Lüfter anschließen und regeln? Den dritten Lüfter würde ich als Gehäuselüfter anschließen und konstant mit ca. 800U/min drehen lassen. Vielleicht habt ihr aber auch noch andere Ideen? Ach ja, Board ist eine Sabertooth Z77, falls das hilft. Freue mich über Tipps und Anregungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus  -H1N1- 

Ja, Du kannst das blaue Kabel der Pumpe am CPU_Fan anschliessen.den wird dir unter dem die RPM angezeigt. Wenn es 2 baugleiche Lüfter sind kannst du die Problemlos übers Bios/Uefi Steuern 

Lg,


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sers Acid ! Jepp, die beiden oberen Lüfter sind die gleichen.
Okay, dann bleibt die Frage nach dem CPU_OPT Anschluss. Habe grad die Doku vom MoBo angeschaut und dort steht nix drin über den Anschluß, so ein Mist!!! Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand, der auch dieses Board hat, sonst muß ich wohl einfach mal bissl rumspielen.

btw: Hoffentlich ist alles dicht...

edit: Cool , habe schon mal rausfinden können, dass man auch die Gehäuselüfter in Abhängigkeit zur CPU Temperatur regeln kann .


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn alles die gleiche Lüffis sind könntest die theoretisch auch alle 3 über ein FAN_Port anschliessen und steuern, hab zB am CPU_FAN ein LED Strip angeschlossen ^^


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind 2 Enermax und 1 Noiseblocker. Passt die Verschlauchung eigentlich?


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, dann nur die beiden Enermax  und den Noiseblocker allein, oder Testen.

Schaut soweit wie ich es seh gut aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du auf dem board einen lüfteranschluss hast, der sich nicht regeln lässt (meist pwr_fan), steck die pumpe da dran, das blaue kabel ist schliesslich nur das tachosignal.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay, also muß das Kabel nicht zwingend an den CPU_FAN? PWR_FAN hab ich nicht. Alle Lüfteranschlüsse sind 4-Pin. ist es dann egal, wo ich die Pumpe anschließe?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da das kabel, wie bereits erwähnt, nur zum auslesen der pumpenumdrehung ist, spielt der anschluss am mainboard keine rolle. du kannst also zwei deiner lüfter auf cpu_fan und cpu_opt, den dritten an einen der cha_fan und die pumpe an irgendeinen beliebigen, von dem man im bios auch die drehzal auslesen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2014)

wenn alles 4pin sind, ja


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das board hat wohl auch zwei 3pin, für die mini-lüfter, die luft unter dem thermal-armor bewegen sollen.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrekt @ FeierToifel . Dann werd ich die beiden Enermax an CPU_FAN hängen und die Pumpe, sowie den Noiseblocker an je einen CHA_FAN.

edit: Man bin ich aufgeregt, wird Zeit für Feierabend!


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage noch zum Befüllen:

Wasser rein, NT einschalten, kurz warten und wieder ausschalten......das ganze ein paar Mal, bis genug Wasser im Kreislauf ist.

Richtig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist das Grundprinzip, ja.
Je nach Kreislauf und bereits enthaltenem Wasser varriert dann das Verhältnis aus an, aus und Nachfüllen.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

Okay, da mein Kreislauf eher klein und komplett leer ist, geht es bestimmt fix. Hoffentlich ist alles dicht, das ist immer noch meine größte Sorge.


----------



## JakPol (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leg ALLES großzügig mit Zewa aus, Zewa um jeden Anschluß etc. Erspart Dir möglicherwiese große Sorgen 

Netzteil vorher vom Motherboard trennen, so dass MB und CPU erst angehen, wenn der Kreislauf bereits voll ist, nicht vergessen.


----------



## wolf7 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab ja immer nen anderes NT genommen, vor allem wenn das Netzteil unten ist. Und nicht vergessen, dass beim Befüllen nur die Pumpe Strom haben sollte.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

Habe mit dafür so nen Stecker zur Überbrückung des Netzteils geholt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nehm zum überbrücken immer irgendein gerade greifbares Stück Draht oder Kabel. 
Letztes mal waren es ein paar cm Lötzinn. 

Zum Wakü befüllen lass ich mittlerweile aber den kompletten PC wie er ist.
Sobald mal etwas Wasser in der Pumpe ist, kann man gleichmäßig in den AGB reinkippen. Nur im ersten Moment läuft sie trocken.
Wobei ich zerlegen, umbauen, befüllen immer an einem Stück mache und die Pumpe nicht wirklich trocken ist. Nur halt ohne Widerstand.


----------



## JakPol (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolf7 schrieb:


> ich hab ja immer nen anderes NT genommen, vor allem wenn das Netzteil unten ist. Und nicht vergessen, dass beim Befüllen nur die Pumpe Strom haben sollte.


 
Ich dachte, man soll mindestens eine Festplatte oder so am NT lassen, damit eine gewisse Last auf der 12V Schiene ist, weil sonst das NT gar nicht anspränge?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das galt eher für die alten netzteile. jedes netzteil, was für die extrem-stromsparmodi von haswell zertifiziert ist, sollte auch nur mit der pumpe starten. der eigene lüfter ist meist last genug. 
ich hab nie etwas anderes als die pumpe angeklemmt gehabt. dank vollmodularem netzteil musste ich auch nicht jeden stecker am mainboard und an den anderen komponenten entfernen sondern hab einfach am nt alles abgemacht. die pumpe hing an einem extra-strank, wo nix anderes dran gewesen ist, da ich die durch umpinnen geregelt hab und so nix anderes davon beeinflusst worden ist


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

JIPPI!!! Es läuft und ist dicht! Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie viel ich in den AGB reinkippen muss?? Ich habe den Monsoon Premium Slot-In AGB, der ist momentan zur 2/3 gefüllt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2014)

mach so ca. 80% und lass laufen.

wirst die tage sehen, dass da noch luft kommt.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt noch 1,5cm Luft, so dass die Silberdinger auch Kontakt mit dem Wasser haben. Jetzt noch verkabeln und dann testen. Supi!


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was für silberdinger? doch bitte kein echtsilber? soll zwar algenhemmend wirken, unterstützt aber corrosion. ist also ein zweischneidiges schwert und algen sind recht unwarscheinlich

e: gerade gelesen, monsoon premium res. also die echtsilber "kill coils"


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

****, Kommando zurück! Hab grad die Pumpe ausgemacht,um alles zu verkabeln. Plötzlich bemerkte ich Wasseraustritt am oberen Radiator an einer Ecke! Wie kann das sein und was soll ich jetzt tun??? Hab die Pumpe gleich wieder eingeschaltet und kann kein Wasser mehr erkennen. Was ist da los? Jetzt wünsche ich mir eine Hotline für Notfälle.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an einer ecke, also nicht an einem anschluss? das klingt nicht gut. auch wenn es ein haufen arbeit wird, empfehle ich alles zu zerlegen und den radiator mal auf lecks zu testen. alle anschlüsse bis auf einen dicht machen und durch den einen wasser reinpumpen und sehen, ob es an besagter ecke rausläuft.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum läuft dann nix raus, wenn die Pumpe läuft??? So ein Mist! Wie baue ich denn jetzt am besten zurück??? HILFE!!!

Edit: Ich habe grad nochmal getestet, es kommt aus der Ecke, der Anschluss ist dicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erst ma wasser aus dem kreislauf....


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie? Wo?


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo nen Schlauch aufschlitzen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, 

ich hab da beim aufbau schon dran gedacht, udn kann mane pumpe rausnehemn und den schlauch über ner schüssel abziehen, dann läuft da alles rein.

wies bei dir ist weiß ich nicht, gibts da nix, was du so rausbekommst, dass du "gefahrenfrei" das wasser raus bekommst?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du dir keine ablassvorrichtung eingebaut? 
hast du genug schnlauflänge gelassen, um den agb rausziehen zu können? agb rausziehen und dann über einem eimer öffnen


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider nein! Ich hab kaum Spiel, nirgends! Meine Idee ist erstmal das Board irgendwie rauszubekommen und dann weiter schaun....
Verdammt!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei meinem zweiten build, hab ich den cpu-kühler am höchsten, wenn ich da den schlauch danz vorsichtig auf mache und den agb vorher oben öffne, läuft alles in den agb , dann den schlauch in ne 1,5l-flache und es läuft alles da rein  (so nutz ich das Wasser aktuell beim Basteln dauernd wieder  )

Edit:
mach mal fix n bild, vielleicht sehen wir was


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser geht es mit dem Tablet nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das passt schon, 

da haste echt sehr knapp mit den schläuchen gearbeitet, dafür aber auch sehr sauber.

wenn dir noch wer zur hand geht, müsstest du mit abschrauben des oberen radis so weit raus kommen dass es geht...


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kumpel kommt gleich....
Der obere Radiator ist genau der Übeltäter. Aus Angst um die Hardware versuche ich gerade das Board rauszubekommen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Cpu kühler hast doch schon unten den kannst sicher bis über eine schüssel biegen und auf einer seite auf machen !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Warum läuft dann nix raus, wenn die Pumpe läuft???



Wenn der Radiator im Kreislauf vor der Pumpe sitzt, saugt die Pumpe da das Wasser eher weg - bei einer Sickerstelle vielleicht gerade genug, damit die Oberflächenspannung erstmal hält.



> Edit: Ich habe grad nochmal getestet, es kommt aus der Ecke, der Anschluss ist dicht.


 
Klingt sehr schlecht...
Ggf. zu lange Schrauben genutzt?




-H1N1- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ehe du jetzt total in Panik verfällst (und nochmehr Doppelposts fabrizierst  ):
Stell doch mal bitte das ganze Gehäuse auf den Kopf, so dass kein Wasser auf die Hardware läuft.


Dann kann man in Ruhe gucken, wie man am besten das Wasser und dann den Radiator raus bekommt.

_Edit:_
In normaler Lage würde ich einfach eine Schüssel unten rein stellen und einen der zusätzlichen Anschlüsse an der Grafikkarte öffnen. Ein Eintrittsloch für Luft hast du ja im Radiator


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

leg das case auf die seite, dann sollte es nicht auf das board kommen können. oder aber gleich auf den kopf stellen


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe das Board jetzt raus und versuche an geeigneter Stelle "Wasser zu lassen".


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, System zerlegt......to be continued


----------



## Speeedymauss (2. Mai 2014)

fail, app hat mich reingelegt, nicht beachten


----------



## JakPol (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor dem Wiedereinbau besorg Dir noch ein T-Stück und einen Kugelhahn, dann kannst Du beim nächsten mal ganz entspannt und einfach das Wasser ablassen.

Zum Beispiel diese beiden Teile, natürlich noch auf Deine Schlauchgröße und Anschlussfarbe etc. anpassen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt 68259
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) T Schlauchverbinder 62278

Wenn die Hardware in Sicherheit ist und alles ausgebaut: erstmal durchatmen, und heute nix mehr machen. Du stehst jetzt so unter Adrenalin, dass keine vernünftigen Ergebnsse mehr bei rauskommen. Schlaf ne Nacht drüber, und mach Dich morgen ausgeschlafen und entspannt an die Fehlersuche. Dazu dann erstmal nen Kreislauf in Bad oder Küche oder so aufbauen aus Pumpe, CPU Kühler (fürn Widerstand) und dem leckenden Radiator. Dann kannst Du da in Ruhe und bei Tageslicht in Augenschein nehmen, wie groß der Schaden ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry @ all das ich so panisch war aber hatte echt Angst um die Hardware. Da es mein erster Einbau war, kam dann natürlich noch dazu. Die Hardware ist nun zerlegt und der Radiator wandert in die Tonne. Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen in der Stadt Ersatz finde aber mach mir da keine großen Hoffnungen. Werde wohl neu bestellen und definitiv auch nen Ablasshahn dazu. Was brauch ich da alles für 13/10 Schläuche? Hab nur das kleine Tablet zur Hand, da tu ich mir etwas schwer. 

Danke euch 

Edit: Habe es gerade gesehen, danke.


----------



## JakPol (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor Du den Radi einfach wegschmeisst, überleg Dir, ob Du nicht zumindest versuchen willst, den zu reparieren... siehe z.B. hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...erkuehler-radiator-schraubenloch-flicken.html weiteres bei google


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puuh, dass lass ich lieber sein. Hätte einfach kein gutes Gefühl dabei, einen geflickten Radiator im System zu haben.


----------



## wolf7 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach Hardware hält viel mehr aus, als die meisten denken. Was ich meinem PC scho alles angetan hab...  und so lange die Komponenten stromlos sind, stört auch kein Wasser. Hatte mindestens auf dem Aquaero scho mal Wasser drauf (wie gesagt stromlos) und nach ner gewissen Trockenzeit und mitunter einiger Anlaufschwierigkeiten ging es trotzdem wieder. Hab mir auch schon schlimmere Dinge geleistet (ich sag nur Schraube fällt auf Leiterplatte usw., einmal sogar bei eingeschaltetem PC und nach nem Neustart lief er trotzdem wieder fehlerfrei). Jaja manchmal könnt ich mich selber schlagen... Bei Wasser auf der Elektronik einfach nur gut trocknen lassen und geht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Puuh, dass lass ich lieber sein. Hätte einfach kein gutes Gefühl dabei, einen geflickten Radiator im System zu haben.



verkauf/verschenk hn wenn du ihm nicht traust, aber wegwerfen ist da nicht noetig.


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Puuh, dass lass ich lieber sein. Hätte einfach kein gutes Gefühl dabei, einen geflickten Radiator im System zu haben.


 Du musst ihn ja irgendwo gekauft haben. Also hast du evtl. noch Garantie? Oder privat, da würde ich aber auch mein Geld zurück verlangen.

Reparieren geht, wenn man weiß wie. Ich wusste nicht wie, aber mein Vater zum Glück. Habe mir damals in den Mora 3 vier Löcher reingehauen, durch falsche Schrauben. Hat er wunderbar gelötet, und hält jetzt vermutlich länger als der Rest des Radiators 
Allerdings muss ich sagen, ich habe den Mora ja extern, da brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen falls da mal was undicht werden sollte. Pumpe und AGB habe ich aus dieser Angst/Vorsicht ja auch extern, nur noch die Kühler und Schläuche habe ich drin.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2014)

Reparieren scheint wohl ein interessantes Thema zu sein. Ich werde später mal probieren den zu zerlegen, keine Ahnung wie und das Löchlein lokalisieren. Jetzt hoffe ich erstmal in der Stadt einen neuen zu bekommen.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich benötige, um an den Wasserkühler von XSPC einen Ablasshahn zu montieren?


----------



## JakPol (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bereits gesagt: ein T-Stück und einen Kugelhahn. T-Stücke gibt es entweder mit drei Schlauchtüllen, oder mit zwei Schlauchtüllen/1 1/4G Gewinde. Je nach dem, wo Du das T-Stück montieren willst, bietet sich eben das eine oder das andere mehr an. Ich vermute mal, mit "Wasserkühler von XSPC" meinst Du den Grafikkartenkühler? Wenn DU da direkt dran willst, dann nimm halt ein T-Stück mit Gewinde, das schraubst Du in den Kühler, von einer Seite kommt Dein Kreislauf, auf die andere kommt ein Stück Schlauch mit dem Kugelhahn. Länge so berechnen, dass der Hahn nicht irgendwo gegen dengelt. Nachteil: Das Gewicht des T-Szücks und des Schlauches mit Hahn hängen noch zusätzlich am PCI-Slot der Karte. Keine Ahnung, wie schwer der Kühler als solcher ist, aber es gibt viele Bilder, wo sich Grafikkarten unter dem Gewicht ihrer Kühlkörper deutlich verbiegen. Alternative wäre, Du suchst Dir den tiefsten Punkt Deines Kreislaufes und montierst das T-Stück da einfach in den Schlauch dazwischen. 

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass wir über dieses Setup sprechen, würde ich folgendes Vorschlagen: erstens, warum kreuzt Du an der Grafikkarte die Schläuche? Du könntest Doch auch den linken Anschluß zum hinteren Radiator führen und den rechten zum Deckelradiator? Dann könntest Du das T-Stück tatsächlich einfach an einen der beiden GraKa-anschlüsse montieren, und den Kugelhahn einfach senkrecht darunter. Bei der Konstruktion "trägt" ja quasi jeder der beiden Radiatoren ein klein bisschen des Gewichts mit, durch die Schläuche.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nun ja, wie du siehst, ist die GraKa der tiefste Punkt im System. Den linken Anschluss konnte ich nicht an den hinteren Radiator anschließen, da dieser knapp versetzt ist und es einfach nicht gepasst hat, das war nämlich auch meine erste Überlegung. Gibt es so einen Ablasshahn auch mit Außengewinde? Dann könnte ich mir doch das T-Stück sparen und direkt an den Graka Wasserkühler unten ran oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


----------



## JakPol (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Gibt es so einen Ablasshahn auch mit Außengewinde? Dann könnte ich mir doch das T-Stück sparen und direkt an den Graka Wasserkühler unten ran oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


 Es gibt Doppelnippel, zum Beispiel Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG 64016 Auf dem einen Foto, das mir hier zur Verfügung steht, sieht es so aus, als hätte die GrasKa nur einen einzigen Ausgang. Wenn Da noch mehr sind, könntest Du theoretisch den Kugehahn via Doppelnippel direkt verbinden, ja. Bedenke, wo das Wasser dann hinfließen soll. Kriegst Du an dieser Stelle direkt ne Schüssel oder so drunter? Oder hast Du noch Schlauch und nen Anschluß übrig, um an der anderen Seite des Hahns einen Ausgang zu verlegen?


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An dem Kühler sind 6! Anschlüsse, wäre also kein Thema. Da ich eh nen neuen Radiator brauche, muss ich sowieso bestellen. Ein Hahn mit Außengewinde wäre meine Idealvorstellung, dann spare ich mir wie gesagt, die "Adapterei". Bin nur mit dem Tablet online, darum tue ich mir grad etwas schwer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der ablasshahn sitzt optimalerweise am niedrigsten punkt im kreislauf. 
ein kugelhahn mit aussengewinde hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn du einen drehbaren doppelnippel dazwischenschraubst, hast du noch etwas mehr sicherheit gegen versehentliches abschrauben, wenn du an den hahn rangehst


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn ein drehbarer Doppelnippel? Klingt ganz schön versaut .


----------



## JakPol (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein drehbarer Doppelnippel? Klingt ganz schön versaut .


 
Klick mich, ich bin ein Link


----------



## okam2 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Suche einen geeigneten Platz für einen digitalen Temperatursensor (T-Balancer).
Würdet Ihr in direkt unter die CPU (Rückseite Hauptplatine) oder am Radiator befestigen?


----------



## oelkanne (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leaktesting


----------



## Multithread (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



okam2 schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Suche einen geeigneten Platz für einen digitalen Temperatursensor (T-Balancer).
> Würdet Ihr in direkt unter die CPU (Rückseite Hauptplatine) oder am Radiator befestigen?


 Kommt drauf an welche Temperatur du messen willst.

Die CPU Hat Intern ja schon ne Temp, das Wasser ev nicht.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Frage bzgl. des Doppelnippels noch:

Brauch ich, um den Ablasshahn daran zu montieren, einen drehbaren oder genügt ein normaler? Mich würde der Unterschied einfach mal interessieren.


----------



## JakPol (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm nen drehbaren, damit bist Du flexibler. Wenn Du einen steifen nimmst, dann definieren die Gewinde des Nippels, in welcher Richtung hinterher der Griff des Hahns steht. Das kann ungünstig sein. Bei einem drehbaren Nippel kannst Du das eine Gewinde an der GraKa eindrehen, dann das andre an dem Hahn eindrehen, und danach den Hahn immernoch gegen die Grafikkarte verdrehen, so dass der Griff des Hahns praktisch und optishc schön da liegt, wo Du ihn haben willst.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, jetzt habe ich es geschnallt. Dann kann ich die Bestellung jetzt fertig machen und demnächst weiter machen.

edit: Das passt dann so, oder?
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d0e5a01e3a112c65ddc36e9c8a482e69


----------



## okam2 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Multithread schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche Temperatur du messen willst.
> 
> Die CPU Hat Intern ja schon ne Temp, das Wasser ev nicht.


 
Ich will anhand der gemessenen Temperatur, die Lüfter des Radiators regeln lassen, 
eventuell auch die Pumpengeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Multithread (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



okam2 schrieb:


> Ich will anhand der gemessenen Temperatur, die Lüfter des Radiators regeln lassen,
> eventuell auch die Pumpengeschwindigkeit.


Dann würder ich die Wasser Temp nehmen, die CPU temp ist ja unter last wasser Temp + ein festes Delta von vielleicht 20°C
Wenn die CPu wieder in den Idle geht, geht deren Temp schnell einige grad runter, das Wasser ist aber noch eine zeit lang stark erwärmt.


----------



## DOcean (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



okam2 schrieb:


> Ich will anhand der gemessenen Temperatur, die Lüfter des Radiators regeln lassen,
> eventuell auch die Pumpengeschwindigkeit.


 
das mach ich bei mir über die Wasser Temp (in der Nähe vom Radi), Pumpe steht fest auf 75% und gut ist (dann ist die nich so laut), geht gut


----------



## Toast mit Mett (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Schlauch-Hersteller ist empfehlenswerter: Masterkleer oder Tygon ?


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher empfehlenswerter ist kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ich habe den Masterkleer und finde den gut.

Bei dem Tygon ist der Schlauch bedruckt, falls das für die ein Ausschlusskriterium ist.


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Mai 2014)

Farbiger Masterkleer is ok. Den durchsichtigen sollte man nicht nehmen, der verfärbt sich innerhalb drei Monaten gelblich-braun.


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Farbiger Masterkleer is ok. Den durchsichtigen sollte man nicht nehmen, der verfärbt sich innerhalb drei Monaten gelblich-braun.


 
das kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich hatte bis vor kurzen über ein Jahr lang den Masterskleer drin und der war leicht trüb aber nicht wirklich so verfärbt


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Mai 2014)

Ich werd heut Abend mal'n Foto von machen und hier posten. Bin tagsüber fast nur mit dem Handy on, da mein Rechner im Keller steht.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,
ich möchte nicht extra einen Thread eröffnen . Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich mit diesem Equip alles aus meinem i7 2600k + GTX670 rausholen kann ?
Der GraKa-Kühler folgt von Caseking. 
Bräuchte vllt noch einen Knickschutz, oder ?


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe einen i7 3770K, der mehr Abwärme produziert als deiner. Meine Wakü entspricht auch in etwa deinem Warenkorb.
Und ich habe mit dem Prozzi unter OC und einer 560TI Oced absolut keine Probleme, sie werden vom Mora 3 mit der aquastream Ultra lautlos gekühlt. 

Ich habe nur einen großen Unterschied. Ich habe nur drei Lüfter verbaut, weil es einfach ausreicht

Im Hochsommer stelle ich aber noch einen 180mm davor, der kann dann zusätzlich pusten, für alle Fälle

Btw, wenn du damit "alles" rausholen willst, brauchst du eh Flüssigstickstoff


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sry, hab´s gestern nicht mehr geschafft.
Aber besser spät als nie.
Hier das Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der klare Schlauch ganz oben ist ein Stück das übrig geblieben ist. Die anderen drei waren ca. drei Monate verbaut. 
Als Kühlflüssigkeit war Aquatuning AT-Protect Clear im Einsatz.


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was genau war das für Schlauch? Ist ja grausam, bei den Schlauchpreisen pro Meter


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lese mal weiter oben nach, sollte Masterkleer sein. 
Mit einer anderen Flüssigkeit kann man Glück haben und es bleibt klar.


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, da bleib ich meinem Primochill treu.


----------



## Kurry (8. Mai 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Sry, hab´s gestern nicht mehr geschafft.
> Aber besser spät als nie.
> Hier das Foto.
> 
> ...



Bei dem Kühlmittel wundert es mich nicht. Es wird doch immer am falschen Ende gespart. MK bleibt mit vernünftigen Mittelchen recht sauber. Trüber wird jeder Schlauch!


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schiebt's doch nicht immer aufs Kühlmittel. Ich hatte reines dest. Wasser und mein Masterkleer sah nach 4 Monaten genauso aus.


----------



## wolf7 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also mein Masterklee hat sich auch so gelblich verfärbt, es ist allerdings noch nicht so schlimm, wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## Kurry (8. Mai 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Schiebt's doch nicht immer aufs Kühlmittel. Ich hatte reines dest. Wasser und mein Masterkleer sah nach 4 Monaten genauso aus.



Dann macht ihr irgendwas falsch!

Mein Masterkleer sah nach einem Jahr mit AC DP + Mayhem noch fast aus wie original, nur halt trüber.


----------



## Speeedymauss (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte nie so eine trübung und ich habe den Schlauch in einem System meistens für >halbes Jahr im einsatz, ich hab das nicht...der wird halt etwas trüb aber nicht so grüngelb


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Mai 2014)

Möglcherweise hat man in der Produktion zwischendurch was umgestellt. Irgendein Bestandteil der Gummimischung wurde günstiger eingekauft. 
Kann viele Ursachen haben.
Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt die Alphacool HF in Weiß und Durchsichtig.
Der weiße hat nach drei Monaten mit AT Protect keine verfärbung innen. Den durchsichtigen hab ich jetzt seit Samstag mit drin. Gleichzeitig hab ich auch auf Innovatek Kühlflüssigkeit umgestellt. 
Schauen wir mal, wie das in drei Monaten aussieht.


----------



## tfg95 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
Es ist schon etwas länger her als ich mir die Wakü gegönnt habe und seitdem hat sich einiges in puncto Kühlsystem geändert.
Ich habe mir mein Phanteks Enthoo Primo  geholt. Daher wollte ich keinen externen Radiator mehr haben und habe mir das Gehäuse in einem Bundle mit einem 480xt und 280xt von Alphacool gebraucht gekauft. Der Käufer war sogar so nett und hat mir eine Laing DDC 1T mit einem passendem Alpacool 5,25" Slot-in AGB dazu getan. 
Da ich ja schon einen kompletten Wakü-loop hatte, dachte ich mir: Dann bau dir eben zwei Wakü-loops. Gesagt, getan. So habe ich einen Kreislauf für meine GTX570 mit dem 480xt und den anderen mit dem 280xt für meinen I5-2500k @ ca. 4,3GHz und für die Spawas.
Nun zu meiner Frage: ist es normal, dass es ein 480iger 45mm gerade einmal nur schafft die 570 auf 56°C bei ca. 24°C Raumtemperatur und ca. 33-35°C Wassertemperatur zu halten? 
Ich hatte vorher für den gesamten Kreislauf einen Phobya Nova1080.
Zu meinem Problem: Wie entkopple ich die Laing mit dieser Slot-in Lösung möglichst günstig? 
Ich habe wohl das recht seltene Glück sie über Molex mit 7V zu betreiben; bei 12V ist sie ja unerträglich.  Ich habe noch vor die Kabel in eine 3pin-Buchse zu stecken und über meine Lüftersteuerung zu betreiben; damit habe ich auch meine Phobya 260 wunderbar leise bekommen, aber die ist auch zusätzlich vernünftig entkoppelt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die pumpe wirst du dort nicht besser entkoppeln können, als sie es schon ist. als garnicht  regeln musst du die eigendlich nicht, fest eingestellt reicht aus. da die mit 7V läuft, würde ich das so lassen. 
wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, bastel dir einen 8,7V adapter aus einem sata-kabel, dann hat die minimal mehr , als die spezifizierte mindestspannung. 

was die temps angeht, schätze mal das liegt mit daran, dass der 480er im deckel die warme luft aus dem case zieht und somit etwas an leistung einbüßt. das problem hat man bei einem externen ja garnicht, daher lässt sich das nur bedingt verleichen. ich gehe zumindest mal von aus, dass der 280er im boden ist und die luft von aussen reinzieht und der 480er halt im deckel die luft rauspustet. wenn du die lüfter vom 280er umdrehst, könnten sich die temps verbessern.

edit: du kannst dir auch die rückseite von dem agb als einzenen artikel nachkaufen, dann kannst du den agb weiter verwenden und die pumpe woanders entkoppelt montieren, im primo ist ja auch extra ein bracket dabei


----------



## Malkolm (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temps sind doch garnicht so übel - 9 bis 11 K über Zimmertemp, damit geschätzt 4-5K über Casetemp, sind 1A Wassertemperaturen.
Die Absoluttemperatur der GTX570 ist in diesen eher niedrigen Bereichen ohnehin eher ein Schätzwert. Meine EVGA 570 SC (minimal übertaktet) ist auch immer ~20K über Wassertemp.


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit etwas Glück komme ich jetzt billig an eine 780 TI, die natürlich unter Wasser soll. 
Aktuell habe ich eine 560Ti, gekühlt mit dem EK Supremacy. Der hat ja keine Probleme die GPU zu kühlen, aber um die Speicherchips etc mache ich mir sorgen. Denkt ihr das reicht mit diesen passiven Klebekühlern, oder raucht die Karte da ab? Bei der 560 TI reicht es dicke, die 780TI hat aber auch etwa 80W mehr TDP.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du einen Lüfter direkt drauf richtest, sollte es reichen (was anderes machen manche Custom-Luftkühler auch nicht).


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Lüfter direkt auf Vram und Spawa kein Problem. 
Damit du den Luftstrom im Vergleich zum original Kühler dabei noch senken kannst, können ein paar passive Kühlerchen nicht schaden.
Ich hab damit mit meiner 7870XT keinerlei Probleme. Die Spawas sind sogar kühler als mit dem original Kühler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tip von mir, 

ich hab die selbe repack-lösung aus einem startpaket 

schneid dir an den einen anschluss ab AGB noch ein G1/4 gewinde und nutz den agb ohne das blech und die punpe. ich hab die pumpe separat verbaut, an meinem 5,25" agb hängt jetzt aber die aquastream xt  meine laing sitzt im zweiten wakue--pc, der ist aber noch nicht fertig.

meine laing ist aber selbst unter 12V sehr sehr leise  ledenfalls leiser als die unter 5v laufenden 120er  und das ist schon wenig


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Mit Lüfter direkt auf Vram und Spawa kein Problem.
> Damit du den Luftstrom im Vergleich zum original Kühler dabei noch senken kannst, können ein paar passive Kühlerchen nicht schaden.
> Ich hab damit mit meiner 7870XT keinerlei Probleme. Die Spawas sind sogar kühler als mit dem original Kühler.



Na passive Kühler kommen ja eh drauf, habe ja auch vom Umbau der 560 noch genug da. Das Problem ist nur, daß das alles in einen Htpc kommt, der aufgrund von Platzproblemen halt wirklich mit Luftzirkulation zu kämpfen hat. CPU und GPU werden ja mit dem Mora gekühlt,  die bleiben immer angenehm kühl.  Aber das Board und alles was passiv gekühlt werden muss kann halt Probleme bereiten, potentiell jedenfalls.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange irgendeine form von luftstrom vorhanden ist, sollte es gehen.


----------



## tfg95 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo danke für die Tipps.
Der 480iger liegt am Boden und zieht Luft @ Zimmertemperatur ein. Die Lüfter habe ich an meine Lüftersteuerung gepackt. An den Kanal habe ich gleichzeitig den Temp.sensor des Kreislaufes und somit wird die Drehzahk dann automatisch erhöht. 
Die Bracket für die Pumpe hat der Vorbesitzter mir nicht hinterlassen. Also werde ich mit dem Abg und der Pumpe wohl etwas rumbasteln dürfen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du zeit und lust dazu hast, bau alles auf einen einzelnen kreislauf um und teste dann. ebenso würde ich den kleine radi unten und den großen oben verbauen.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ankuendigung Frühsommer Rabattaktion 2014 von AquaTuning + Gewinnspiel - Meisterkuehler


----------



## 0bsidian (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze Frage: der GPU-Kühler für meine GTX770 ist mega-schwer (Watercool Heatkiller GPU GTX770 LT - Aquatuning), hilft die zugehörige Backplate? Macht das ganze doch eigentlich nur noch schwerer


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die backplate macht die ganze konstruktion aber stabiler, dann dann die schrauben nicht an dem pcb der karte hängen, sondern an der backplate. und soviel mehr wiegt die backplate nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn der Kühler so schwer ist, dass die Schraubverbindung zum PCB ein Problem wird, dann hilft auch keine Backplate mehr 
Am Gesamtgewicht der Karte, dass an Slot und Slotblech zerrt, ändert sie jedenfalls nichts zum guten, da sie sich nirgendwo abstützt.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich nedd extra nen Thread aufmachen will deswegen, wie ist das mit der Luft im Kreislauf? Von Wo bis wo darf keiner Luft sein? Wenn ich von Ausgang AGB bis Eingang AGB keine Luft hab reicht das ja oder? Wenn der AGB oben Luft drinnen hat spielt das ja keine grosse Rolle, solange der Auslass immer genug Wasser zur Pumpe liefert?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Mai 2014)

jupp, fuellhoehe agb ist modellabhaengig und nach gusto zu waehlen.

wichtig ist nur, das alles im eigentlichen kreis moeglichst luftfrei bleibt


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der agb ist ja dafür da, dass sich dort die luft sammeln kann. also ist sie dort genau richtig


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und der Einlass in den AGB, ist der über oder unter der Flüllinie?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meinst du die wasseroberfläche? fülllinie sagt mir gerade nix

wenn der einlass über der oberfläche liegt, plätschert es und es kann sein, dass blasen wieder eingesaugt werden. dafür gibt es aber die röhrchen, die man von innen mit anschraubt und damit ist dann auch ein einlass von oben unterhalb der wasseroberfläche. 
wenn du einlass und auslass direkt ohne irgendeine trennwand oder so nebeneinander liegen hast, wird die luft sogar noch eher wieder eingesaugft, statt sich abzusetzen.

zB hier der boden vom phobya balancer. öffnung  1 und 2 sind auf der einen seite der trennwand, 3 und 4 auf der anderen. es wäre als für die entlüftung nicht gut, wenn du 1 als eingang und 2 als ausgang nimmst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nimmst du öffnung 1 oder 2 als eingang und öffnung 3 oder 4 als ausgang, muss das wasser und damit auch die enthaltenen luftblasen erst mal aufsteigen, bevor es durch den auslass wieder zur pumpe gelangt. die luft kann sich so besser absetzen.
bei einem agb ohne trennwand nimmt man stattdessen die besagten steigröhrchen, das hat so ziemlich den gleichen effekt.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, sagen wir der Auslass ist unten, Einlass etwa 8 cm darüber. Mit der Zeit wird es ja weniger Wasser und inzwischen ist der Auslass bei mir gut 1 cm über dem Wasser. Also nur noch 7 cm Wasser über dem Auslass. Das sollte ja keine grosse Rolle spielen wenn ich alles richtig verstanden hab und dazwischen alles Entlüftet ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn trotzdem noch Wasser fliesst, ist es nicht problematisch. Aber wenn schon soviel Wasser fehlt, solltest du nachfüllen


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das hat sich durch Schütteln etc. halt ergeben dass Wasser weg kam. Nachfüllen geht nur bis maximal Mitte Einlass, ansonsten läuft es durch die Einfüllöffnung wieder raus 

 Aber solange genug Wasser da ist das nach unten zur Pumpe geht ist das ja kein Problem....


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich war gestern nicht mehr so ganz wach, hab ich das richtig rausgelesen, dass ab etwa 1cm wasserhöhe der auslass rausguckt? 
wenn dem so ist, musst du eigendlich nur darauf achten, dass das nicht passiert.

btw, klingt nach einer liegend montierten röhre


----------



## JakPol (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach doch mal bitte ein Foto, irgendwie versteh ich persönlich grade nicht, wie das bei Dir genau ausschaut.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Foto sieht mans jetzt kaum. Aber der Einlass (grüner Pfeil) ist derzeit nur noch zu 50% unter Wasser, der Auslass hingegen (blauer Pfeil) hat genug Wasser. Hier könnte der Wasserstand ja ruhig noch um nen cm oder mehr absinken, ob der grüne Pfeil im oder ausserhalb vom Wasser ist spielt ja keine Rolle.

 Wichtig ist nur dass der Blaue Pfeil genug Wasser hat und da keine Luft reinkommt, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jupp, exakt


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir:

Mein System ist nun dicht. Habe am WE den defekten Radi getauscht und alles wieder verschlaucht. Freue mich jetzt auf's Verkabeln (hoffentlich morgen) und die Inbetriebnahme. Danke an alle, die mir seelisch und moralisch beigestanden haben .


----------



## JakPol (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du denn schon komplett befüllt und getestet, obs auch wirklich dicht ist? Würd ich machen, BEVOR ich alles verkabel. Im schlimmsten Fall hast Dus hinterher leichter wieder ausgebaut und gerettet...


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klaro, alles verschlaucht, befüllt, entlüftet und eine knappe Stunde laufen gehabt. Diesmal hab ich auch nen Ablasshahn montiert .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komisch finde ich nur, dass die Flüssigkeit diesmal nicht wirklich klar ist im Vergleich zum ersten Versuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe den Rest der ersten Flasche genommen und einen Teil der neuen. Sollte bei ein und dem selben Produkt eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## wolf7 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

liegt es denn wirklich an der Flüssigkeit oder sind einfach schon die Schläuche weng trüb geworden? Ich tippe eher auf die Schläuche, da es ja die selben sind oder?


----------



## JakPol (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass mal ein paar Stunden laufen. Sah bei mir ein paar mal ähnlich aus, ich vermute, dass das Kühlmittel ein wenig braucht, bis es sich mit dem Wasser wirklich zu einer gleichmäßigen Lösung vermengt hat. Ausserdem hatte ich so nen äöhnlichen Effekt durch Mikroblasen, die sich mit der Zeit verflüchtigt haben...


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass die Schläuche nach einer guten Woche schon so trüb werden.

Ich habe keine Mischung aus Wasser und Kühlmittel, da ist nur Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear drin.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das zeug hatte ich auch, die schläuche (von alphacool) sind nach dem trocknen von innen verfärbt gewesen


----------



## Oozy (12. Mai 2014)

Kurze Frage an euch. Ich besitze diese PWM-Laing mit Ausgleichbehälter von EKWB. 

Meine Verrohrung sieht so aus: AGB -> Pumpe -> Grafikkarte -> CPU -> Radiator 1 -> Radiator 2. 

Kann ich nun eine Verbindung zwischen dem G1/4 Gewinde im Deckel des AGBs und dem Radiator 2 verbinden? Wisst ihr, was ich meine? Funktioniert das? Oder muss ich einen der unteren Anschlüsse verwenden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einlass ist einlass. ob oben oder unten macht nix. jedoch ist der obere an sich zum befüllen gedacht.
der agb verfügt mit der oberen öffnung über drei einlässe, welchen du nutzt, ist egal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn er die obere nutzt, kann er nicht mehr füllen, hat ggf. Lufblasenbildung durch das fallende Wasser und vor allem wandert die Luft bei stehender Pumpe aus dem AGB (in z.B. Radiatoren) und der AGB läuft voll.

Ein Einlass sollte möglichst unter dem Wasserspiegel liegen (notfalls kann man den Schlauch auch unmittelbar vor dem Einlass einen Bogen nach unten bis unter den Wasserspiegel machen lassen. Aber dann könnte man genausogut gleich den unteren Anschluss nutzen.)


----------



## wolflux (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe da eine Frage, da ich in den vorherigen Posts etwas von angelaufenen Schläuchen gelesen habe, und zwar woran sehe ich wann ich die Kühlflussigkeit wechseln muss? Ich habe extra ein Kühlmittel für Kupfer/Messing Radis, unverdünnt. 

Edit.
Und wie erkennt man das oder gibt es da einen maximalen Zeitrahmen ?


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir geistern gerade 2 Fragen durch den Kopf:

1. Gibt es einen ungefähren Wert für das Delta T zwischen CPU und Wasser?

2. Woher weiß ich, wie fest ich die Rändelmuttern bei einem Yellowstone Kühler andrehen muß?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Joa, praktisch alle CPU Block Tests geben das an.
(Auch wenn man sich auf die CPU Temperatur nie 100% verlassen kann)

2. 
Hat der Federn dazwischen? Wüde die gleichmäßig über Kreuz auf so 25-50% des Federwegs runterschrauben.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leutz, meine Kiste wird jetzt auch zur Nasszelle 

Konnte nen paar gebrauchte Teile ergattern und hab einfach mal drauf losgeschraubt.
Funktioniert auch soweit

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ist die Anordnung der Komponenten (siehe Bild) und Fliessrichtung okay oder macht man das anders? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wichtig ist nur AGB -> Pumpe. Die restliche Reihenfolge ist egal.
Ansonsten ist es noch ganz sinnvoll den AGB möglichst weit oben zu platzieren. Aber auch das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich muss nur der AGB höher liegen als die Pumpe, der Rest ist, wie bereits erwähnt, egal. Man sollte nur In- und Output (wenn Vorhanden) beachten


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur AGB -> Pumpe. Die restliche Reihenfolge ist egal.
> Ansonsten ist es noch ganz sinnvoll den AGB möglichst weit oben zu platzieren. Aber auch das muss nicht sein.


 
jo, und die pumpe freut sich, wenn der weg vom agb zu ihr steil nach unten geht 

@ singlecoreplayer2500+: wenn das bild dein system zeigt, würde ich die agb/pumpen kombo einfach in den laufwerksschacht stellen, dort scheint ja nichts anderes zu sein, was den platz benötigt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> jo, und die pumpe freut sich, wenn der weg vom agb zu ihr steil nach unten geht


 Stimmt, hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke!
Dann hab ich ja bisher keinen Fehler gemacht 

Temperaturen sind allerdings nicht besser (aber auch nicht schlechter) als mit dem "Silver Arrow" vorher, nur leiser unter Last und die Abluft der GPU hat keinen Einfluss mehr auf die CPU Temperaturen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joa, aber du kannst die Kühlfläche noch beinahe beliebig erweitern.
Das geht mit einem Luftkühler nicht mehr. Und das ist auch der Vorteil der Wakü. Die Wärme schnell zu einer rießigen Kühlfläche bringen.
Nur das Delta CPU-Wasser bekommst du nicht weg.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der silver arrow ist auch ein sehr großer kühler, der hat bestimmt sogar eine größere oberfläche als dein radiator. und da es bei gleichen temps leiser ist als vorher, hast du schonmal nichts falsch gemacht. wenn du nun noch etwas mehr rausholen willst und die lüfter weiter aufdrehst, hast du möglicherweise auch bessere temps, nur die lautstärke steigt natürlich wieder.
und die erweiterbarkeit ist definitiv ein großes plus. wenn dir danach ist, kannst du dir nun noch einen kühlblock für die grafikkarte besorgen, einen weiteren radiator dazu und du hast sicher auch dort bessere temps, ohne das der krach losgeht


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Frage, da ich in den vorherigen Posts etwas von angelaufenen Schläuchen gelesen habe, und zwar woran sehe ich wann ich die Kühlflussigkeit wechseln muss? Ich habe extra ein Kühlmittel für Kupfer/Messing Radis, unverdünnt.
> 
> Edit.
> Und wie erkennt man das oder gibt es da einen maximalen Zeitrahmen ?


 
Kann mir da niemand helfen denn es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu. In Hluxx habe ich gelesen ca. alle 6-9 Monate bis 1 Jahr .Zu erkennen an Rückständen usw..Aber wie prüfe ich das, muss ich den Kühler jedesmal inspizieren. Geht das nicht einfacher sowie zu erkennen an Merkmalen beim Wasser/Farbe/Geruch oder so ähnlich ? Die Flüssigkeit ist von Coolaboratory Hellblau klar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe auch schon von usern gelesen, sie hätten nach 2 jahren das erste mal ihre flüssigkeit gewechselt.


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort 
Hm, das wäre nicht schlecht und  würde es erträglich machen, als jedes Jahr zu wechseln. Bin mal gespannt was andere  für Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Ich hoffe mir, dass ich auf die Kühlflussigkeit zählen kann da sie ja auch unverdünnt ist, und hoffe auf einen größeren Zeitrahmen als verdünnt bzw. mit nur destilliertem Wasser.Bisher hat das Kühlwasser noch keine Anzeichen abgegeben nach 6 Monaten.


----------



## DOcean (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir ist das Wasser schon min 2 Jahre drin oder noch länger  *grübel*

Es sieht schon nicht mehr so schön aus, aber Funktion ist immer noch gegeben...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser wechseln einfach nur weil es schon etwas länger drin ist gibt es quasi nicht. In der Regel baut man eh vorher was um. Solang die Temperaturen nicht plötzlich steigen gibt es eigentlich keinen akuten Bedarf an aktiver Wartung.


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Ja, da ist was dran, zu mal ich auch benche, aber 2 Jahre traue ich mich jetzt schon. Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Oozy (14. Mai 2014)

Danke euch für eure Antworten. Dann werde ich einen unteren Wassereinlauf benutzen und der obere Einlass zur Entlüftung verwenden.


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine Wakü lief problemlos über ein Jahr nur mit destil. Wasser. Als ich die Wakü dann öffnen musste habe ich alles gründlich gereinigt, aber lediglich im CPU Kühler hatte sich ein wenig Dreck gesammelt, aber kaum der Rede wert. Ach ja, die Primochill-Schläuche hatten sich in diesem Zeitraum genau 0 verfärbt.


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Wegen der Verfärbung der Schläuche,  nach 6 Wochen habe einen Schlauch getauscht und der war schon etwas milchig angelaufen. Die Chemie greift also die Schläuche an aber wenn alles befüllt ist sieht man nichts.


----------



## JakPol (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Ja, da ist was dran, zu mal ich auch benche, aber 2 Jahre traue ich mich jetzt schon. Danke für eure Antworten.


 
Hast Du auf dem Bild auf der Rückseite der GraKa nen Wasserkühler installiert? Wie abgefahren ist das denn


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zusätzliche kühlung für die spannungswandler ist nie verkehrt


----------



## Contor (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja für sowas gibt es ja schließlich auch Backplates und mittlerweile auch welche die aktiv gekühlt werden können


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Hast Du auf dem Bild auf der Rückseite der GraKa nen Wasserkühler installiert? Wie abgefahren ist das denn



Ja mußte ich da diese  eine Stelle über 70° hatte und jetzt sind die Spawas.nur noch knapp bei 55°.Themperatur Sensor ist oben zusätzlich nach innen geführt.

@contor
Ich weiss aber unter der Backplate, (liegt in der Kiste), bekommt der Rest der Platine mehr Wärme die sich staut. Ist leider etwa 15° wärmer ca. in der Mitte gewesen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange man zwischen pcb und backplate kein wärmeleitpad hat, bringt die wohl eher nix für die temps. 
die aktiv gekühlten backplates von aquacomputer dürfte zwar etwas bringen, aber auch nicht wirklich viel, da dort nur eine heatpipe auf die backplate geschraubt und das andere ende mit wasser umspült wird.


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Ja stimmt die hatte ich auch hier aber wieder zurück gegeben da ja die Spawa. unter dem Custom Kühler genug Kühlung bekommt aber halt diese eine Stelle nicht.
Du merkst das nicht so sehr beim spielen aber beim benchen fast du diese Stelle keine 30 Sekunden an, so heiss sind die und das auf der Rückseite. Wer das noch nicht selber erlebt hat glaubt es kaum. Ich hatte es vorher mir ener günstigsten Backplate versucht die hier unnütz liegt.Manchmal ist wirklich billig, doppelt ausgegebenes Geld. Ist übrigens eine GTX780 SC.Aber mit den kleinen CPU Kühler funktioniert es ganz gut


----------



## JakPol (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie hast Du den Kühler da fixiert? Schrauben ist ja eher nicht, oder? Hast Du davon noch mehr Fotos? Und wie ist das verschlaucht? Find ich wirklich interessant, hab ich so noch nie gesehen


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung oder einen Test von dem Mayhems Pastel Ice White Konzentrat?

Ich werde zwar erst heute Abend meinen Rechner nach dem WaKü Umbau erstmalig in Betrieb nehmen aber habe schon wieder einige Ideen .


----------



## Joselman (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> solange man zwischen pcb und backplate kein wärmeleitpad hat, bringt die wohl eher nix für die temps.
> die aktiv gekühlten backplates von aquacomputer dürfte zwar etwas bringen, aber auch nicht wirklich viel, da dort nur eine heatpipe auf die backplate geschraubt und das andere ende mit wasser umspült wird.


 
Die aktiv XCS Backplate von AC ist bei der Titan/780 Version für die RAM Bestückung auf der Rückseite gedacht. 

Bei der Version für AMD ist sie für die Spannungswandler. 

Sachen gibts


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Und wie hast Du den Kühler da fixiert? Schrauben ist ja eher nicht, oder? Hast Du davon noch mehr Fotos? Und wie ist das verschlaucht? Find ich wirklich interessant, hab ich so noch nie gesehen



Ich habe es verschraubt aber mit Federn  darunter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Schraube rechts ist länger und wird mit Kühler verschraubt die andere, sieht man unten rechts, letztes Bild, kommt hier wieder heraus. Die federn erzeugen einen passenden Gegendruck.Der Kupferkühler 30x30, stammt aus eBay und wird glaube ich so um 27,00€ verkauft.Er hat zwei Befestigungsarme in Winkelform. Daher passt er überall hin.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut gelöst, wie ich finde.

der kühler müsste der hier sein: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition 14573


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Danke, freut mich wenn ich euch auch helfen kann.Ja genau der ist es und ist soger ein wenig günstiger.Ich bin übrigens darauf gekommen als ich einen Kühlaufsatz für einen offenen 4770k gesucht habe ohne Headspreader. Der passt auch dort, nur so nebenbei.Oh die Maße sind hier 35x40, er ist es aber.


----------



## JakPol (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das nicht einziemlich hohes Gewicht auf der GraKa? Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto vom gesamten Gehäuseinnenraum machen? Hast Du einfach Wärmeleitpad unter den Kühlerboden? Und schonmal Danke für die bisherigen Antworten, finde das eine wirklich interessante Konstruktion


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der kleine kühler tut nicht viel zum gewicht, eine backplate wiegt sicherlich mehr


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Ist das nicht einziemlich hohes Gewicht auf der GraKa? Kannst Du mal bitte ein Foto vom gesamten Gehäuseinnenraum machen? Hast Du einfach Wärmeleitpad unter den Kühlerboden? Und schonmal Danke für die bisherigen Antworten, finde das eine wirklich interessante Konstruktion



Na ja, schon alleine der Custom Kühler kommt auf 1 Kilo aber der kleine Kühler ist nicht schwer .Wenn man ihn in der Hand hält denkt man schon ein kleines kräftiges Kerlchen aber zu einer Backplate ist das nichts.
Wie @ FeuerToifel schon gesagt hat.
Wärmeleitpad habe ich 7k genommen 3mm,  das war das beste was ich bekommen habe.Sind aber teuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur zum Verständnis es ist ein Wohnzimmer Desktop PC.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D
Ich habe die Bilder alle auf dem Smartphone und beim einfügen,  senden dreht er die Pics evt.
Wie er verschlaucht ist? Hm etwas anders als andere  das liegt daran das ich eine Eisberg Pumpe verwende die im Boden den CPU Headspreader kühlt und von dort aus zu dem kleinen Kupferkühler dann in die Graka hinein zu dem links aussen sitzenden 280x140x60 Radi dann in einen ganz hinten liegenden 240er x120x30 Radi und dann in den rechten 280x140x60 Radi und wieder in die Eisbergpumpe.

In dem engen Gehäuse ist nicht schön, nur schön eng und auch wenn es nicht so wirkt es ist aufgeräumt. Interessanterweise ist durch die kurzen Schlauchverbindungen nur 1 Liter Wasser drin.Die Kühlung ist zum benchen nicht so sehr überdimensioniert.
CPU 3,9/3,9 GHz.in Game 37°, und Graka 46° bei 1245Mhz.ohne Fps.limiter.


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Respekt für diese Arbeit, ist eine Schweinearbeit solch eine Wakü in einen HTPC zu bauen

Habe auch einen HTPC, aber von Lian Li. Früher hatte ich die Pumpe und den AGB auch noch drin, das war extrem eng. Nun habe ich Pumpe und AGB extern, da ist mehr Platz im Case^^


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Zwei Mann und der gleiche Gedanke, da sagt du aber etwas wahres , dass kann sich ein anderer nicht vorstellen. 
Externe Wakü ist für mich beim nächsten Vollumbau genau mein Ding.
Wo hast du die Wakü verbaut, in ein zweites Gehäuse?


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, habe einen Mora 3. Der steht mit Standfüßen neben dem Case. Dazu habe ich eine aquastream Ultra, und für diese gibt es ein Montagekit für 120mm Löcher. Also hängt die Pumpe jetzt statt eines Lüfters am Mora. Und auf der aquastream sitzt das aquainlet


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Dachte ich mir schon extern=Mora was sonst 
Ha ha.


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist halt wichtig, dass die Kiste lautlos ist. Die Wakü gibt keinen Mux mehr ab, dafür war der Spaß aber auch viel zu teuer
Nur im Case habe ich noch einen Lüfter der nervt, muss ich mal tauschen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Whoa, muss mich bei Vodafone melden, die Cam im S4 ist katastrophal geworden...


Btw, welche Lüfter bis max 15€ pro Stück sind denn aktuell empfehlenswert? Ich brauche 140er, und ich will sie nicht hören können. Sie sollen aber auch genug Kraft haben um das Gehäuse durchzupusten....
Die Pure Wings 2 sehen interessant aus, ich kann aber nicht einschätzen ob sie stark genug sind bei 10dB.


----------



## wolflux (14. Mai 2014)

Meine 140er Lüfter habe ich von eBay für 8 Euro das Stück und die haben 
1000 U/min.
Das sind die auf dem Photo mit den blauen Leds und transparent .Billiger Kram, aber sehr leise für mich und hab sie behalten.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz dumme Frage: Wie füge ich hier Screenshots ein???

Habe meinen PC heute endlich in Betrieb genommen nach dem Umbau.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Mai 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ganz dumme Frage: Wie füge ich hier Screenshots ein???
> 
> Habe meinen PC heute endlich in Betrieb genommen nach dem Umbau.



Bei "Antwort" auf "Anhänge" und dann oben rechts auf "Hochladen" Kannst die gewünschten Dateien auf dem PC raussuchen und hochladen.
Dann die gewünschten Dateien in das untere Feld  ziehen. Kannst entweder am Schluss des Textes einfügen oder an der cursorposition, wenn du das auswählst. Am Ende auf fertig drücken und Fertisch


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die Temperatur noch okay?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

absolut harmlos.

mein xeon und der i7 schaffen beide ca. 75-80 grad bei vollast und längerer laufzeit.

lass prime mal 3-4 stundne laufen und zeig dann noch mal die max-temp.


----------



## JakPol (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Btw, welche Lüfter bis max 15€ pro Stück sind denn aktuell empfehlenswert? Ich brauche 140er, und ich will sie nicht hören können. Sie sollen aber auch genug Kraft haben um das Gehäuse durchzupusten....


 
Ich hatte Noctuas und be queit Silent wings 2, die waren beide sehr sehr leise. Verkaufe ich übrigens zur Zeit zufällig auf ebay


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde die Temperatur (momentan 68°C) schon etwas hoch, dafür das er nicht mal übertaktet ist.....oder ist prime95 dafür nicht so geeignet?

btw: dafür endlich lautlos


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2014)

ist halt n ivy i7


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich finde die Temperatur (momentan 68°C) schon etwas hoch, dafür das er nicht mal übertaktet ist.....oder ist prime95 dafür nicht so geeignet?
> 
> btw: dafür endlich lautlos


 
Habe auch nen 3770K und habe einfach mal als Vergleich Prime gestartet, um einen Vergleich ziehen zu können. Jetzt muss ich mal mit meiner Wakü schimpfen, ich komme auf 61-72°C, je nach Kern. Und das bei geringerer Spannung als bei dir, nämlich 1.1059.  Das Wasser hat dabei max 35°C, habe grade keinen Sensor dran, aber mehr hat es unmöglich. 
Kühler ist ein Heatkiller 3.0. Woher kommt diese krasse Delta-T??

Was mir da grade einfällt, als ich den Rechner vor drei Monaten zusammengeschraubt habe kam die CPU unter Prime nie über 50°C


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liegt an der billigen WLP, die Intel zur Gewinnmaximierung anstelle des Lots üppig zwischen Die und HS schmiert.


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, vor zwei Monaten ging die CPU unter der gleichen Last auf 50°C wenn ich mich recht erinnere, jetzt auf 61-73°C, je nach Kern. Da stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Habe auch nen 3770K und habe einfach mal als Vergleich Prime gestartet, um einen Vergleich ziehen zu können. Jetzt muss ich mal mit meiner Wakü schimpfen, ich komme auf 61-72°C, je nach Kern. Und das bei geringerer Spannung als bei dir, nämlich 1.1059.  Das Wasser hat dabei max 35°C, habe grade keinen Sensor dran, aber mehr hat es unmöglich.
> Kühler ist ein Heatkiller 3.0. Woher kommt diese krasse Delta-T??
> 
> Was mir da grade einfällt, als ich den Rechner vor drei Monaten zusammengeschraubt habe kam die CPU unter Prime nie über 50°C



CoreTemp zeigt keine Spannung an sondern nur die VID. Die Spannung liest du am sinnvollsten mit CPU-Z aus, diese ist immer etwas wackelig aber pendelt sich nach ca 20 min Prime ein und wechselt dann nur noch selten und auch nicht mehr in großen Sprüngen.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> absolut harmlos.
> 
> mein xeon und der i7 schaffen beide ca. 75-80 grad bei vollast und längerer laufzeit.
> 
> lass prime mal 3-4 stundne laufen und zeig dann noch mal die max-temp.


 
Prime über 3-4 Stunden macht keinen Sinn zu Ermittlung der maximalen Temperatur. Diese erreichst du meist nach ca 20 - 30 min. Danach ändert sich an der Temperatur nichts bedeutendes mehr. Wenn kommt vielleicht noch 1K dazu aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Small FFTs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In-place large FFTs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasser hab ich mit der Graka eine halbe Stunde vorgeheizt, Temp kann ich erst später nachtragen da die Aquasuite momentan rumspackt


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WTF???

Mit was kühlst du da? Ich glaube eine Wasserkühlung ist doch interessant....


----------



## wolflux (15. Mai 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, vor zwei Monaten ging die CPU unter der gleichen Last auf 50°C wenn ich mich recht erinnere, jetzt auf 61-73°C, je nach Kern. Da stimmt doch was nicht



Nimm doch mal die Gelid Extreme ist das beste auf dem Markt.Profis wie der 8auer nehmen die auch.
Aber wirklich gut erreichen wirst du CPU nur wenn du sie Headspreader trennst und dann Liquid Ultra drunter machst.ln Spielen, (FULL HD),wie FarCry3 oder Crysis3 habe ich 35°-39°mit Wakü und die Graka bei 1254 MHz. so um 45°-48°.
@kegg
Wenn es einen Kühlaufsatz/ Luftkühlung gäbe die so leise/leistungsstark ist wie meine wakü würde ich die auch nehmen gibt es aber nicht.he he


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Small FFTs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind aber keine 24/7-Settings,oder?


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, aber erst seit einer Woche^^


----------



## nyso (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ganz ehrlich, bringen 4,8GHz im Alltag wirklich was? Ich z.B. spiele momentan nur WoT, wo soll da der Unterschied zwischen nonOC und 4,8GHz sein?


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm soweit werden die CPUs gar nicht ausgelastet


----------



## DerpMonstah (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei WoT? Vermutlich kein Unterschied. Für mich gibt es zwei Gründe: 1. ist die Temperatur im absolut grünen Bereich 2. ist das System nicht weniger stabil.

OC Rekorde werden abgefeiert und hier muss man sich rechtfertigen weil man das maximal Mögliche im Alltag nutzen will/kann?


----------



## nyso (15. Mai 2014)

Rechtfertigen sicher nicht,  habe früher selber massiv oc betrieben.  Damals halt weil die CPU irgendwann an Leistungsgrenzen kam, da war oc nötig. Aber bei deiner CPU dann für 24/7 solches Oc halte ich für sämtliche normalen Anwendungen für sinnfrei. CPU geht schneller kaputt, Stromverbrauch deutlich höher etc. Darum frage ich halt ob es was bringt,  also ob man z.b. bei BF4 einen Unterschied merkt zwischen 4x3.5 oder 4x4.8.

Edit: Habe jetzt nochmal Prime laufen lassen, knapp zwei Stunden. CPU pendelt sich zwischen 75°C und 80°C ein, je nach Kern. So ziemlich exakt die Temp die er hat sobald ich Prime starte. Ich starte es, und drei Sekunden später hat er diese Temperatur. Die bleibt dann auch konstant da.
Das Wasser bleibt dabei wunderbar kühl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Bei WoT? Vermutlich kein Unterschied.


 
Gerade in WoT mit seiner de-facto Single-Thread-Engine könnten sie ein Bisschen was bringen. Unter 3 GHz war es bei mir nicht spielbar. (und dual oder quad machte da kaum einen unterschied)


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> [...] CPU geht schneller kaputt, Stromverbrauch deutlich höher etc. [...]


 
Warum geht die CPU schneller kaputt ? Wenn sie nicht sonderlich warm wird gibts auch keinen Grund dass sie schneller kaputt geht. Der Stromverbrauch steigt bei 4,2 Ghz anstatt 3,5 Ghz auch nicht wirklich merklich an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei höheren spannungen steigt der verschleiß auch, sogar stärker...


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kegg schrieb:


> Warum geht die CPU schneller kaputt ? Wenn sie nicht sonderlich warm wird gibts auch keinen Grund dass sie schneller kaputt geht. Der Stromverbrauch steigt bei 4,2 Ghz anstatt 3,5 Ghz auch nicht wirklich merklich an.


 Temperatur und Takt sind aber nix im Vergleich zur Spannung.

(Wie irgend ein Mod hier immer sinngemäß sagt)
Eine CPU wird bei 80 Grad und 1,1V deutlich länger leben als bei 30 Grad und 1,4V.


----------



## kegg (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm und 8auer hält dagegen?

ob wir nun bei 1,4 V von einer humanen Spannung reden ist eine andere Sache, aber 4,5 Ghz sind auch noch mit 1,2 - 1,3 V drin und das sind Spannungen die die CPU verträgt, wenn du dort immer noch mit 60-70°C unterwegs bist, dann lebt deine CPU im Prinzip genauso lang. Eine weitere Frage wäre aber, über welchen Zeitraum reden wir nun? Das die CPU statt 15 Jahren nur noch 12 Jahre hält? 

Wärme ist schädlicher als Spannung, solange man nun nicht maßlos übertreibt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 0 Kelvin müsste man theoretisch beliebig hohe Spannungen nutzen können. 
Aber das praktisch nicht machbar.


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, aber du kannst trotzdem unter 0°C kühlen und dann kannst du ganz gut OCen  Hinzu kommt dass die CPU dann auch gar nicht so schlimm belastet wird.


----------



## wolflux (16. Mai 2014)

kegg schrieb:


> Hm und 8auer hält dagegen?
> 
> ob wir nun bei 1,4 V von einer humanen Spannung reden ist eine andere Sache, aber 4,5 Ghz sind auch noch mit 1,2 - 1,3 V drin und das sind Spannungen die die CPU verträgt, wenn du dort immer noch mit 60-70°C unterwegs bist, dann lebt deine CPU im Prinzip genauso lang. Eine weitere Frage wäre aber, über welchen Zeitraum reden wir nun? Das die CPU statt 15 Jahren nur noch 12 Jahre hält?
> 
> Wärme ist schädlicher als Spannung, solange man nun nicht maßlos übertreibt.



Es ist doch umgekehrt, 
zu hohe Spannung ist schädlicher nicht die Themperatur


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2014)

die lebenszeit einer cpu ist eher ein statistischer wert.

man kann davon ausgehen, dass in der regel selbst bei hoeheren spanningen ein cpu laenger haelt als sie gebraucht wird.

wie es bei statistik aber nun mal ist, kann da auch schon nach 14 tagen ende sein.
den grund fuer nen cpu-defekt kann man dann auch nur schwer feststellen und ob es bei standardtakt/spannung anders gewesen waere ist auch nicht mehr verifizierbar.

wenn ich des noch richtig im kopf hab, geht man bei cpus von lebenszeiten zwischen 7 und 10 jahren aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist nicht die hohe spannung das, was die hohe temperatur verursacht? 
wenn man also die temperatur im griff hat, was bei wakü ja der fall sein sollte, verschleisst die cpu nicht merklich stärker, als bei betrieb mit standarteinstellungen.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Bei 0 Kelvin müsste man theoretisch beliebig hohe Spannungen nutzen können.
> Aber das praktisch nicht machbar.


 
Bei 0K kann eine CPU nicht arbeiten - da läuft gar nichts mehr. Nichtmal Elektronen würden sich da noch bewegen (was dem Kollaps der atomaren Struktur gleichkommen würde). 0K sind deshalb auch theoretisch nicht erreichbar - nichts anderes sagt der dritte Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik übrigens aus . Allerdings kann man sich bei einzelnen Atomen nahezu beliebig nahe an diese Grenze heran tasten. Für eine CPU ist hingegen schon bei wesentlich "höheren" Temperaturen Schluss mit Funktionsfähigkeit 

Was das Thema Spannung vs. Temperatur angeht. Es gibt außer mechanischer Zerstörung zwei Gründe die den unwideruflichen Defekt einer CPU verursachen können, wovon einer wegen der entsprechenden Schutzmechanismen in der Praxis ausscheidet:

1.Übertemperatur: Eine Temperatur die dazu führt, dass die Mikrostruktur des Prozessor zerstört wird, muss lokal überschritten werden. Dabei wird die Struktur unwiederbringlich beschädigt. Das verhindern heute aber die Notabschaltmechanismen der CPU sehr effektiv und es kommt daher nur vor, wenn man diese Mechanismen aushebelt oder evtl. wenn man unter Vollastbedingungen schlagartig die Kühlung gegen einen Isolator ersetzt (könnte z.B. bei direkter Peltier-Kühlung passieren, wenn das TEC ausfällt). Für normale thermodynamisch passiv gekühlte Rechner (also Lukü oder Wakü) ist Übertemperatur als Defektgrund auszuschließen - auch wenn langfristig mit Temperaturen knapp unterhalb der Throttle-Grenze gearbeitet wird.

2.) Elektromigration: Erhöht man die Spannung verstärkt sich der Effekt der Elektromigration teils dramatisch, was letztlich dazu führt, dass Leiterbahnen in den Chipstrukturen unwiderbringlich getrennt werden, indem aufgrund der höheren Stromdichte (diese wird mit ehrhöhter Spannung ebenfalls erhöht) atomare Verlagerungen an natürlichen Schwachstellen schneller voranschreiten. Vereinfacht betrachtet sind das im Wesentlichen beschleunigte Diffusionsprozesse aufgrund der starken Bewegung des Elektronengases. Ganz klar trennbar von Temperatureffekten ist das nicht unbedingt, aber die unter Punkt 1 beschriebene Temperaturauswirkung ist eher makroskopisch zu sehen, während es sich Temperatureinflüsse aufgrund von Elektromigration streng im Nanometerbereich bewegen. Das Northwood sudden death syndrom ist ein bekanntes Beispiel für vorzeitigen Ausfall aufgrund Elektromigration. Sie ist auch der einzige wirklich Lebensdauer begrenzende Faktor für eine normal behandelte CPU. Allerdings wird dieser Faktor durch Spannungserhöhung extrem verstärkt, was zu hohe Spannung zur Hauptursache von frühzeitigen Ausfällen von CPUs macht. Je weniger Schwachstellen die chipinternen Leiterbahnen und Strukturen aufweisen und je besser sie Strom und Wärme leiten, desto geringer ist die Gefahr. Deshalb wird z.B. schon seit langem Kupfer statt Alu als chipinternes Leiterbahnmaterial verwendet und versucht dieses möglichst störungsfrei aufzubringen. In den Siliziumstrukturen dürften vor allem Bereiche gefährdet sein, die durch Dotierung inhomogene Materialstrukturen aufweisen (auch die "Löcher"-migration wird durch erhöhte Spannung beschleunigt).

Ein theoretischer dritter und exotischer Grund wäre vllt. noch ein Thermoschockbruch des DIEs, wenn man beim OC die Temperatur mittels LN2 zu schnell absenkt, aber von so einem Fall habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## 0bsidian (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen, 

hab hier eine kleine Herausforderung 
Ich habe hier eine Phobya dc12-260 + Alphacool Aufsteck-AGB (Aquatuning - Link). Die wollte ich mit einem Shoggy entkoppeln. 
Problem: Wenn ich die Pumpe auf dem Sandwich platziere, hängt der AGB frei in der Luft - das Gespann zieht die verklebte Gummiplatte schon im leeren Zustand ab. 

Was kann ich tun?
- Längere Schrauben nehmen, komplett durchs Sandwich führen (Ist die Entkopplung dann futsch?)
- AGB abstützen (Entkopplung?)

Irgendwelche Ideen?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bau dir selber ein shoggy in passender Größe für Pumpe und agb


----------



## 0bsidian (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bau dir selber ein shoggy in passender Größe für Pumpe und agb


 
Gibt’s die LUX Teile im Toom/Globus?
Der nächste OBI ist fast 30min weit weg ^^


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. Mai 2014)

Diese LUX Teile sind Maurer-Schwämme und sollten in jedem Baumarkt zu kaufen sein. Ebenso die Bitumplatten.


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2Max:

Stimmt so aber nicht, wir reden bei einer CPU von Halbleitern und da ist es doch nun mal Temperatur abhängig wie gut sie leiten. Deshalb arbeitet eine CPU bei 0K nicht. Die Elektromigration hängt nicht von der Spannung sondern von der Wärme ab. Dürfte ja nun heißen, dass du bei weniger Temperatur höhere Spannung anlegen kannst, weil der Strom dann im Vergleich zu höhere Temperatur geringer ist. Sprich EM kommt durch Wärme.

@FeuerToifel: 

Klar machen hohe Spannungen höhere Temperaturen, aber wenn du diese Abwärme wegschaffen kannst, dann hast du auch keine höhere Temperatur


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kegg schrieb:


> Klar machen hohe Spannungen höhere Temperaturen, aber wenn du diese Abwärme wegschaffen kannst, dann hast du auch keine höhere Temperatur


 
daraum sagte ich ja, wenn man die temperatur im griff hat, sind die höheren spannungen nicht so das problem


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Exakt dass wollte ich ja sagen. Und EM ist dann auch nicht mehr das Thema?!


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit thermodynamik kenne ich mich nicht aus, das einzige, was mir da bekannt ist: warme luft steigt nach oben 

und EM ist für mich auch neu


----------



## kegg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann nicht behaupten dass ich mich dort auskenne nein. Sowas lernt man im Physik Grundkurs nicht. Schade eigentlich aber naja was will man machen.

Nur dieses Thema wurde schon in einem anderen Thread behandelt


----------



## Toast mit Mett (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Postbote war da  Yeay und es gibt leckere Smurfs


----------



## wolflux (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann viel Spaß dabei


----------



## oelkanne (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glückwunsch ^^ 

Ach und wele Lüfter eigenen sich gut für nen Pull Betrieb des Radis?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kegg schrieb:


> @VJoe2Max:
> 
> Stimmt so aber nicht, wir reden bei einer CPU von Halbleitern und da ist es doch nun mal Temperatur abhängig wie gut sie leiten. Deshalb arbeitet eine CPU bei 0K nicht. Die Elektromigration hängt nicht von der Spannung sondern von der Wärme ab. Dürfte ja nun heißen, dass du bei weniger Temperatur höhere Spannung anlegen kannst, weil der Strom dann im Vergleich zu höhere Temperatur geringer ist. Sprich EM kommt durch Wärme.


Bei 0K wäre es egal, ob es sich um Halbleiter oder andere Stoffe handelt. 0K sind ein nicht erreichbarer Grenzwert, bei dem jegliche Bewegung zum Stillstand kommen würde. Weder eine CPU noch sonst irgendetwas würde bei 0K funktionieren - schon weil es eben nicht möglich ist. Die Funktionsfähigkeit einer CPU hört wie gesagt bereits bei deutlich höheren Temperaturen auf. Da ist ist in der Tat die temperaturabhängie Leitfähigkeit von Silizium maßgeblich für die Limitiereung - trotzdem kann man ganz schön weit runter.
Mir ging es aber darum, dass weder eine CPU noch sonst irgendwas am absoluten Nullpunkt funktioniert, weil dieser nicht erreichbar ist, und bei weil eben bereits bei höheren Temperaturen die Funktionsfähigkeit aufhört.

Was die Elektromigration angeht, hängt diese nicht wesentlich von der makroskopischen Temperatur der CPU ab. Man kann auch eine extrem gut gekühlte CPU durch Elektromigration aufgrund zu hoher Spannung zerstören (passiert beim Extrem-OC auch nicht allzu selten ). Elektromigration wird eben gerade nicht durch Wärme voran getrieben, sondern durch hohe Stromdichte in geringen Leiterquerschnitten, und diese wird nun mal durch erhöhte Spannung als Triebfeder für den Strom erzeugt - unabhängig von der Temperatur (daher btw auch der Name Elektromigration). Hier geht es darum, dass sich die Struktur auflöst weil die Transportvorgänge in den Kristallgittern an Störstellen (z.B. Korngrenzen oder scharfe Querschnittsverjüngungen etc.) verstärkt werden, bis der Leitungsquerschnitt nicht mehr ausreicht und die Verbindung zerstört wird. 
Warum man EM aber zumindest an der Stelle des Geschehens, nämlich direkt an der Störstelle nicht ganz von Temperatureffekten trennen kann, ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass die Temperatur eines Festkörpers nichts anderes als Gitterschwinungen darstellt, sprich Bewegungsenergie im Atomgitter. Wird diese zu hoch können Atome aus dem Verband gelöst werden und sich umlagern (Diffusion) - im Extremfall sogar austreten (Sublimation). Das gilt sowohl makroskopisch als auch im Nanometerbereich. Makroskopisch betrachtet wäre das der Grund warum eine CPU bei Übertemperaur zerstört wird - das bedeutet aber alle Strukturen darin. 
Beim Auftreten von EM kommt es hingegen nur lokal im Nanometerbereich an den Schwachstellen zu erhöhten Temperaturen, weil eben dort eine hohe Umlagerungrate aufgrund der hohen Stromdichte vorhanden ist - das nennt man joul´sche Eigenheizung. Diese beschleunigt die Schädigung der Stelle, insbesondere wenn der Querschnitt schon nur noch minimal ist, durch erhöhte die Temperatur in diesem winzigen Bereich. Ausschlaggebend ist jedoch bei EM die hohe Stromdichte - die joul´sche Eigenheizung gibt der Schwachstelle dann nur den Rest. Nichts desto trotz ist es nicht ganz einfach auf dieser Betrachtungsebene temperaturbedingte und durch den hohen Elektronen- oder Löscherstrom bedingte Umlagerungen, sprich Diffusionsprozesse, voneinander zu trennen. Die beiden Effekte geben sich an der Schwachstelle sozusagen die Klinke in die Hand bis die Struktur zerstört ist. Diese sehr lokalen Temperaturanstiege durch joul´sche Eignehizung an den späteren Schadstellen, haben aber keinen (messbaren) Einfluss auf die gesamte Struktur der CPU - die kann dabei sehr kalt bleiben, denn der Energieumsatz in den einzelnen Leiterbahnen und Strukturen ist recht gering. Deshalb lassen sich eben auch tiefgekühlte CPUs durch EM aufgrund zu hoher Spannung zerstören.

Dass man hingegen bei geringeren makroskopischen CPU Temperaturen (also das was man als CPU-Temp theoretisch messen kann - die Praxis lässt das ja nur Näherungsweise zu) etwas mehr Spannung anlegen kann, ohne die CPU zu zerstören, weil der elektrische Widerstand geringer und somit die Stromdichteerhöhung geringer wird, stimmt natürlich, aber das hat eben nichts mit Elektromigration, sondern mit der temperaturabhängigen Leitfähigkeit des Halbleitermaterials zu tun. Von daher hast du das nicht ganz falsch aufgefasst, nur hat das eben nichts mit EM  zu tun, noch ist es der Grund dafür . Die Temperatur der gesamten CPU spielt für EM wie gesagt keine Rolle. Lediglich die kleinräumigen Temperaturerhöhungen an den Schwachstellen spielen da eine Rolle (wobei die tatsächlich durch EM verstärkt werden, bis die Schwachstelle zu dünn ist). Die makroskopische Temperatur ist da höchstens als kleiner Offset relevant, der den Vorgang vllt. noch ein Quäntchen beschleunigt oder verzögert - verhindern kann man es bei zu hoher Spannung aber auch mit extrem niedrigen makroskopischen Temperaturen nicht. Die Frage bei EM durch erhöhte Spannung ist vielmehr, wie lange es dauert bis die ersten lebenswichtigen Verbindung so weit geschwächt sind, dass sie getrennt werden. Bei normaler Spannung dauert das in Normalfall viele Jahre bis Jahrzehnte im Dauerbetrieb. Mit erhöhter Spannung sinkt die Lebensdauer deutlich je mehr man drauf gibt, da der Strom bei einer Erhöhung der Spannung im Verhältnis quadratisch ansteigt. Wenn man ans absolute Limit oder darüber hinaus geht, kann es auch bei der bestgekühlten CPU bereits nach Minuten, Sekunden oder sogar instantan zum Versagen kommen (man stelle sich vor, jemand legt 3,3V oder noch höhere Spannungen an eine heutige CPU an )



kegg schrieb:


> Klar machen hohe Spannungen höhere Temperaturen, aber wenn du diese Abwärme wegschaffen kannst, dann hast du auch keine höhere Temperatur


Hilft in Punkto EM aber wie oben erklärt nicht weiter . Eine EM-anfällige Chipstruktur hält nur begrenzten Spannungen und damit Stromdichten stand - egal bei welcher Temperatur.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brain overload  ich komm nicht mehr ganz hinterher  aber macht nix, der kern ist angekommen. zu viel spannung nix gut und 0K sind nicht möglich


----------



## kegg (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich muss sagen du gibst dir echt viel Mühe für deine Beiträge, tut mir auch Leid das ich keine so ausführlichen Beiträge schreiben kann. 

Ich hab mir ihn mal durchgelesen und ja das klingt soweit logisch, nur ich bin keiner vom Fach und kann deshalb nur auf ein bisschen Wissen was sich so ansammelt zurückgreifen. Daher kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht wirklich Contra bringen. Das einzige wo ich sagen würde dass es weniger dramatisch ist, ist die Spannungserhöhung. Du sagst ja dass sich der Strom quadratisch zur Spannung erhöht. Da wir aber doch bei CPU Spannungserhöhungen nicht von 2 - 3 V reden sondern wenn überhaupt von 0.2 V bei normalem 24/7 Betrieb finde ich nicht dass sich das jetzt gravierend auswirken würde. Klar du bringst das Beispiel das bei Extrem-OC auch mal ganz schnell eine CPU den Geist aufgibt aber Extrem-OC bewegt sich in ganz anderen Spannungs- und Taktbereichen als der normale 24/7 User hier im Forum. Das OC was ein User hier durchführt, wird den Lebenszeitraum der CPU meinetwegen um 3 Jahre oder Ähnlichem verkürzen, aber die CPUs laufen weder 24/7 mit der Spannung noch über 10 Jahre oder mehr. Es ist auch einfach von den Herstellern so geplant dass nach ca 5 Jahren der Großteil eine neue CPU kauft, vorrausgesetzt die Entwicklung stagniert nicht an diesem Punkt, aber selbst dann bin ich davon überzeugt dass genug upgraden, schau dir alleine die an die ihren 4770k gegen einen 4790k tauschen 

Aus der Sicht würde ich sagen kann man die Spannung ruhig erhöhen und den Hintergrund der EM ruhen lassen, denn ich glaube einfach nicht dass es einem User hier passieren könnte dass die CPU kaputt geht, noch dazu wird sie dann vermutlich von Intel getauscht werden, denn keiner kann dir ja eigentlich irgendwas beweisen wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

Wenn du hier ein bisschen runterscrollst, siehst du eine Tabelle mit Spannungen, an diesen orientiere ich mich hier auch. In dieser Diskussion tauchte irgendwann mal eine Spannung von 1,4 V auf, dass wäre mir persönlich auch zu hoch. In seiner Tabelle steht als Maximum 24/7 für ihn 1,35 V, wenn man sich nun daran orientiert bewegen wir uns ungefähr in einem OV Bereich von 0,2 V, ich denk da wirst du mir zustimmen. Jetzt fällt mir nur gerade eins auf, du sagtest der Strom würde sich quadratisch erhöhen, den Teil habe ich gerade überdacht und nicht ganz verstanden, könntest du ihn nun vielleicht doch nochmal erläutern, es könnte sein dass mein Text sinnlos war...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html#a4

Naja wie dem auch sei, eine Frage bleibt mir noch, was machst du beruflich?


----------



## 0bsidian (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs, macht mal halblang 

Wie lange sollte man einen Loop laufen lassen, bis der geeignet ist, die Hardware bei Stresstests zu kühlen?
Läuft jetzt eine Stunde (separates NT).

Bildchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße
0bsi

P.S. es gluckert ziemlich, ist das normal? Legt sich das mit der Zeit?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schüttel mal vorsichtig, dann sollte die luft aus dem kreislauf verschwinden und sich im agb sammeln. dann sollte auch das gluckern weg sein. 
ich hab meinen pc meist nur ne halbe stunde nach befüllen schon wieder normal genutzt.


----------



## Oozy (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schütteln kann eventuell schwierig werden. Ich würde das Gehäuse langsam in jede Richtung kippen, dann sollte die Luft auch im AGB sammeln. So habe ich es jedenfalls bei meiner Inbetriebnahme gemacht.

Ich habe deb "Leak-Test" eine Stunde laufen lassen und habe dann alles angeschlossen. Funktioniert seit knapp einem halben Jahr problemlos.

Edit: Ja, das Gluckern ist normal, das legt sich, sobald sich die Luft gesammelt hat, oder aus Kreislauf entwichen ist.


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sacht mal, ich hab in meinem System 11/8 Schlauch und alles mit 1/4'' Anschlüssen angeschlossen. Ich hab ne DDC1+T, und bei 12V liefert die 70l/h Durchfluss, bei akustisch angenehmen 7,5V sinds dann allerdings nur noch magere 34 l/h. Ich habe nen Festplattenkühler im System, der über 1/8'' ANschlüsse eingebunden ist. Nun meine Frage: Der Schlauch hat 8mm Innendurchmesser, das entspricht 5/16'', also sogar etwas mehr als 1/4. Fungieren dann die 1/8-Anschlüsse nicht als massive Durchflussbremse? Darf ich erwarten, dass sich mein Durchfluss signifikant verbessert, wenn ich den HDD-Kühler rausnehme und die HDD irgendwie anders kühle (sitzt ohnehin in der Nähe des Lüfters)? Wenn ich bei 7,5V über 45l/h wäre, würde ich mich entschieden wohler fühlen...

Und, analog dazu die theoretische Überlegung, die für mich persönlich irrelevant ist: dann bringt doch Schlauch mit 10er Innendurchmesser (=3/8'') überhaupt nix, wenn die Komponenten doch nur mit 1/4''Anschlüssen verbunden werden, oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

verwechsel nicht 1/4" und G1/4" 
den fehler habe ich auch schon gemacht 

der festplattenkühler könnte allerdings durchaus eine bremse sein.


----------



## HotteGKT (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon von usern gelesen, sie hätten nach 2 jahren das erste mal ihre flüssigkeit gewechselt.


 
Ich hab meins schon mehr als 4 Jahre drin. Wird auch nicht gewechselt. Im Herbst nach nem heißen Sommer etwas nach kippen und 1x im Jahr wird der Filter gereinigt.


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> verwechsel nicht 1/4" und G1/4"
> den fehler habe ich auch schon gemacht
> 
> der festplattenkühler könnte allerdings durchaus eine bremse sein.


 
OH! Ich hielt das für identisch. Was ist denn der Unterschied?

/edit: Manchmal hilft ja einfach google und ein bisschen eigenes Gehirn: 
http://www.hug-technik.com/inhalt/ta/zoll.htm
http://www.edelstahlpumpe.de/Umrechnung-von-Gewinden-_-300.html
Das heißt, mein Schlauch hat 8mm, die normalen G1/4'' Anschlüsse haben 11,45 mm ID, und die G1/8'' Anschlüsse des HDD-Kühlers haben 8,57mm ID - und damit immernoch mehr als der Schlauch!!! Das hätte ich nicht erwartet...


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier steht mehr dazu: Whitworth-Gewinde

in einem anderen thread hier im forum habe ich jedoch gerade gelesen, dass G1/4" durchaus auch genau 1/4" sein kann. 

ein zoll sind 2,54cm, demnach ist ein viertelzoll 0.635cm
ich hab gerade keinen G1/4" anschluss sowie einen messschieber zur hand, um das nachzumessen. 
und die angabe bezieht sich ja auch auf das gewinde und nicht auf den innendurchmesser vom anschluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der festplattenkühler könnte allerdings durchaus eine bremse sein.


 
Festplattenkühler sind extrem simpel aufgebaut, deren Einfluss sollte nicht einmal messbar sein.




JakPol schrieb:


> Das heißt, mein Schlauch hat 8mm, die normalen G1/4'' Anschlüsse haben 11,45 mm ID, und die G1/8'' Anschlüsse des HDD-Kühlers haben 8,57mm ID - und damit immernoch mehr als der Schlauch!!! Das hätte ich nicht erwartet...


 
Jetzt verwechselst du den Gewindedurchmesser (d.h. AD des Anschlusses) mit dem Querschnitt im Inneren des Anschlusses 
Der ist bei Schraubanschlüssen und Tüllen prinzipiell immer kleiner, als der des passenden Schlauches, weil sie sonst wohl schlecht in diesen reinpassen würden. Für den Durchfluss spielt das aber keine nenneswerte Rolle.

An deiner Stelle würde ich nach abgeknickten Schläuchen und verstopften Kühlern suchen.


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich nach abgeknickten Schläuchen und verstopften Kühlern suchen.


Ne, ist ja keine Veränderung oder ein neuer Effekt, sondern die Grundkonfiguration meines Systems. Dann liegts wohl wirklich einfach an der Länge des Kreislaufes und den beiden Spiralen. Schade, ich hatte gehofft, mit einfachen Mitteln den Grund-durchfluss erhöht zu bekommen - jaja, ich weiß, Du hast seit ewigen Zeiten nur um die 30l/h  Geht auch weniger um "Oh Gott das reicht nicht, alles raucht ab", sondern mehr um "an welchen Stellschräubelchen kann ich noch drehen, um die kleinen Feinheiten zu optimieren"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, das System wars 
Dafür kommt es mir zwar immer noch wenig vor, aber vielleicht ist wirklich nicht mehr drin. Hast du mal nachgemessen, wie lang die Spiralen sind (iirc parallel eingebunden, oder?)
Da die Cora so gut wie keinen Widerstand haben, wären die die einzige exotische Wiederstandsquelle in deinem System.

*grübel*
Hattest du nicht auch das Problem, dass das Wasser bei denen nicht freiwillig rein-/rausfloss, selbst ohne restlichen Kreislauf?
Ich würde nicht ausschließen, dass ein Fremdkörper drin versteckt ist.


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind 42 bzw 44 cm von erster bis letzter Windung. Ich hatte mal auf Basis des Volumens an Wasser, das drin ist, hochgerechnet, dass das ca 28 Meter Kupferrohr sind. Und ja, sind parallel eingebunden, also im Kreislauf quasi "nur" 12,5m. Plus natürlich 10 Meter Schlauch. 

Ich werde beim nächsten Systemupgrade auf jeden Fall noch einen Filter einbauen. Ich seh manchmal im AGB 2 Kleinteile trudeln. Das heißt, im Kreislauf ist Zeug unterwegs, das groß genug ist, dass ich es mit bloßen Augen sehen kann. Dementsprechend vermute ich, dass die Kühler auch bereits leicht zugesetzt sind. 

Um zur Kernfrage zurück zu kommen: Die Durchflusswerte waren ja vom ersten einschalten an so, die liegen ja nicht an sich nach-und-nach-zusetzenden Kühlern. Ich tippe auch, dass es an den Kupferspiralen liegt, denn in den Schlauchstücken hinter den Spiralen sitzen immer Luftblasen an der Oberseite des Schlauchs, auch wenn ich die Pumpe voll aufdrehe. Ach, und nur, falls es wichtig sein sollte: der Durchflussmesser sitzt als allerletztes vor der Pumpe, so dass da theoretisch der niedrigste "Druck" im gesamen Kreislauf gemessen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nicht gerade einen von Aquacomputers druckbasierten Sensoren nutzt, sollte selbiger keine Rolle spielen (und dann eigentlich auch nicht - aber sie sind wohl z.T. empfindlich, was Wirbel angeht) und der Durchfluss ist eh überall in einem (dichten) Kreislauf gleich. Wenn du wirklich schon Partikel drinne hattest, kann das Zusetzen übrigens sehr schnell gehen - sie müssen ja nur bis zur nächsten Kühlstruktur verfrachtet werden. 2x 12,5 bis 14 m Kupferrohr (eine exaktere Messung wäre übrigens Durchmesser*pi*Anzahl der Windungen  ) an sich sind jedenfalls nicht das Problem. 10 m Schlauch auch nicht.
Ich selbst habe rund 7,5 m Schlauch und mein größter Radi für sich kommt auf über 12 m Rohr. No2 legt noch einmal 5,2 m drauf, jeweils zzgl. Rohrbögen, zusammen also sicherlich an die 22 m - zu denen nichts parallel geschlatet ist. Und ich erreiche mit ner kleinen 1046 den gleichen Durchfluss, wie deine DDC+


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, was habe ihr für Wasserkühlungen?
Ich habe etwa 1,5 Meter Schlauch und den Mora3, das wars Da ist geschätzt unter einem Liter Wasser drin.


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (eine exaktere Messung wäre übrigens Durchmesser*pi*Anzahl der Windungen  )


Ergibt jeweils 12,53m. Also war meine Volumenrechnung überraschend exakt 


> Und ich erreiche mit ner kleinen 1046 den gleichen Durchfluss, wie deine DDC+


 MOOOOOMENT! Du erreichst den gleichen Durchfluss wie meine Pumpe auf Mindestdrosselung von. Bei Max-Leistung hab ich mit 70l/h immernoch keine Rekordwerte, aber immerhin noch das doppelte Deiner Pumpe. Ich hab halt einfach nur Sorge, was mit dem Durchfluss passiert, wenn da noch nach und nach Mosfet, Northbridge, evtl Southbridge und RAM und evtl Netzteil in den Kreislauf dazu kommen. Nicht, dass ich irgendwann bei voller Leistung nur noch ~paarunddreissig l/h habe...


Btw, die aquasuite gibt an, dass die Pumpe bei vollen 100% "nur" 11,6V Spannung bekommt, keine 12,0. Ist das normale Toleranzabweichung? Ein Hinweis auf nen Pumpendefekt? Oder zickt der aquaero und gibt nicht genug Saft raus? Messfehler der aquasuite?

/Edit: 





nyso schrieb:


> Leute, was habe ihr für Wasserkühlungen?


Siehe unser beider Signaturen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Leute, was habe ihr für Wasserkühlungen?
> Ich habe etwa 1,5 Meter Schlauch und den Mora3, das wars Da ist geschätzt unter einem Liter Wasser drin.



fanless-Verrückte unter sich 




JakPol schrieb:


> Ergibt jeweils 12,53m. Also war meine Volumenrechnung überraschend exakt




Dann kann zumindest nicht viel Dreck drin sein 



> MOOOOOMENT! Du erreichst den gleichen Durchfluss wie meine Pumpe auf Mindestdrosselung von. Bei Max-Leistung hab ich mit 70l/h immernoch keine Rekordwerte, aber immerhin noch das doppelte Deiner Pumpe.



Stimmt auch wieder. Dann ist es vielleicht doch ein realistischer Wert.
In der aktuellen PCGH hat eine DDC non-plus bei 6,6 V bereits eine deutlich geringere Leistung gezeigt, als eine 1046 @50Hz.



> Ich hab halt einfach nur Sorge, was mit dem Durchfluss passiert, wenn da noch nach und nach Mosfet, Northbridge, evtl Southbridge und RAM und evtl Netzteil in den Kreislauf dazu kommen. Nicht, dass ich irgendwann bei voller Leistung nur noch ~paarunddreissig l/h habe...



Da würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen. Kühler für die genannten Teile haben meist relativ große Querschnitte, im Vergleich zum bereits vorhandenen Widerstand machen die nicht mehr viel aus. Es zählt ja nicht das restriktivste Teil, sondern die Summe aller Teile. Wenn man schon bei 100 ist, machen 20 mehr auch keinen großen Ärger. (ich kann bei mir eine weitere CPC-Kupplung, die ja doch einen ganz ordentliche Widerstand haben, reinhängen und der Durchfluss ändert sich schlimmstenfalls in der ersten Nachkommastelle)



> Btw, die aquasuite gibt an, dass die Pumpe bei vollen 100% "nur" 11,6V Spannung bekommt, keine 12,0. Ist das normale Toleranzabweichung? Ein Hinweis auf nen Pumpendefekt? Oder zickt der aquaero und gibt nicht genug Saft raus? Messfehler der aquasuite?



Eine leicht niedrigere Ausgangsspannung ist afaik normal, aber 11,6 klingt echt nach wenig.


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> In der aktuellen PCGH hat eine DDC non-plus bei 6,6 V bereits eine deutlich geringere Leistung gezeigt, als eine 1046 @50Hz.


Bei 7,0V hat meine noch 22rpm und 0,0l/h - das dürfte niedriger als so ziemlich alles sein 


> Da würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen. Kühler für die genannten Teile haben meist relativ große Querschnitte, im Vergleich zum bereits vorhandenen Widerstand machen die nicht mehr viel aus. Es zählt ja nicht das restriktivste Teil, sondern die Summe aller Teile. Wenn man schon bei 100 ist, machen 20 mehr auch keinen großen Ärger.


Das wiederum beruhigt mich jetzt sehr, vielen Dank 


> Eine leicht niedrigere Ausgangsspannung ist afaik normal, aber 11,6 klingt echt nach wenig.


 Lief jetzt über eine Stunde bei 100%, laut aquaero war der Spitzenwert 11,9 und der Minimalwert 11,5; mit einem Durchschnitt von 11,6. Reicht das, um sich Sorgen zu machen oder gilt das noch als Toleranz?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Bei 7,0V hat meine noch 22rpm und 0,0l/h - das dürfte niedriger als so ziemlich alles sein


 
meine ddc non-plus hat bei vollen 12V gute 4500rpm, bei 8,7V waren es bereits nur noch 3000rpm. wie viel das bei 7V waren, konnte ich nie messen, da die drehzahl ganricht mehr angezeigt worden ist


----------



## JakPol (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11,6V = 4385rpm
8,5V  = 3293rpm
7,1V = 2749rpm

Wie gesagt, darunter brichts ab und die Pumpe ist aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

interessant finde ich, dass die ddc-1t und die ddc-1t+ anscheinend gleich schnell drehen. wo liegt dann, neben der leistungsaufnahme, der unterschied? hat der motor einfach mehr kraft, kann gegen einen höheren widerstand anpumpen? höhere förderleistung schön und gut, aber scheint ja in der praxis nicht wirklich was zu bringen


----------



## wolf7 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mh also meine DDC-1T läuft am Aquaero 6 auch bei "100%" mit maximal 11,6V. Dabei kommt sie auf knappe 3500rpm. Direkt am Netzteil schafft sie ~3800rpm und ca. 10l/h mehr durchfluss (130l/h anstatt 120l/h am Aquaero). Fand die 0,4V Verlust auch recht viel aber na ja in meinem Durchflussbereich ist es wohl egal. Weiß ja nicht, ob die Drehzahl nicht in gewissem Maße zum Beispiel vom Widerstand im Kreis abhängig ist. Hab das bei der Aquastream XT so im Kopf, dass je mehr Widerstand im Kreis ist, desto höher dreht die, kann das aber auch verwechseln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mein kreislauf bestand aus zwei alphacool 360er xt radis, einem nexxxos cpu-block, ein 250 röhren-agb und eben die pumpe mit einem alphacool-deckel, der schlauch war 13/10 und ich hatte auch ein paar 45° und 90° winkel.
vielleicht habe ich ja auch eine falsch gelablete und daher auch falsch verpackte ddc-1t+ gehabt  
ich hab mich da aber auch nie so genau mit beschäftigt, dass ich mir die platine angesehen habe, an der soll man ja auch erkennen, welche pumpe das nun genau ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Lief jetzt über eine Stunde bei 100%, laut aquaero war der Spitzenwert 11,9 und der Minimalwert 11,5; mit einem Durchschnitt von 11,6. Reicht das, um sich Sorgen zu machen oder gilt das noch als Toleranz?



Ich habe nur bedingt Erfahrungswerte mit Aquaeros (und gar keine mit dem 5 LT), aber wenn eine auf einen festen Wert eingestellte Steuerung um 0,4 V schwankt, würde ich mal beim Hersteller nachfragen. Für den Betrieb ist es unproblematisch - aber manchmal sind scheinbare kleine Unstimmigkeiten Vorboten eines größeren Schadens und je früher man davon weiß, desto eher kommt man noch in den Genuss von Garantie/Gewährleistung/Kulanz.
Du könntest auch mal andere Kanäle ausprobieren.



> Bei 7,0V hat meine noch 22rpm und 0,0l/h - das dürfte niedriger als so ziemlich alles sein





JakPol schrieb:


> 11,6V = 4385rpm
> 8,5V  = 3293rpm
> 7,1V = 2749rpm
> Wie gesagt, darunter brichts ab und die Pumpe ist aus.



In der Nähe der Minimaldrehzahl dürfte die bei einer bestimmten Spannung erzielte Drehzahl mehr vom individuellen Modell/Serienstreuung, abhängen, denn vom Typ. Das PCGH-Exemplar, dass bei 6,6 Volt noch stabil dreht, ist definitiv ein Sahnestück, da werden andere tatsächlich 0 rpm haben.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> vielleicht habe ich ja auch eine falsch gelablete und daher auch falsch verpackte ddc-1t+ gehabt
> ich hab mich da aber auch nie so genau mit beschäftigt, dass ich mir die platine angesehen habe, an der soll man ja auch erkennen, welche pumpe das nun genau ist


 
Bei älteren Modellen bestand der Unterschied in einer Lötbrücke. Im Guide sollte ein Link zu einer DDC-nach-DDC+ Lötanleitung sein, vielleicht kannst du daraus Schlüsse ziehen. 4500 rpm sind jedenfalls ganz klar DDC+ Niveau und der alleinige Unterschied zur DDC. Rotor und Gehäuse und damit Förderleistung bei gleicher Drehzahl sind schon lange identisch. (ganz zu Anfang gab es leichte Unterschiede am Rotor)


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann hatte ich anscheinend wirklich ein falsch verpackes modell. da ich die aber inzwischen schon lange nicht mehr habe, kann ich das nicht mehr nachprüfen


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich derzeit in die WaKü-Themaik ein, da ich bei meinem nächsten PC soweit wie möglich auf Lüftung der Hauptkomponente verzichten will. Ich habe schon den Wasserkühlungsguide (mehrmals) gelesen und mir auch die vorgeschlagenen Konfigurationen angeschaut.

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob "doppelt auch doppelt gut" bedeutet. Also doppelte Pumpe (EK Water Blocks EK-BAY RES Dual DDC 3.25 Serial) ein zusätzlicher AGB (neben dem EK-Bay RES Dual DDC) und auch dann zwei Radiatoren (MoRa3 außen sowie ein Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm "Midrange" innen. 

Da ich annehme, dass es Quatsch ist, habe ich das mal in den entsprechenden Quatsch-Thread gepackt 

Es würde (vorausschauend, wenn das Budget ausreicht) um einen I7-5960X sowie eine SLI-Konfiguration aus zwei oder drei GTX 780ti (vielleicht kommen ja bis dahin auch mal die 800er Modelle) gehen. Mir ist klar, dass das alles sehr theoretisch ist. Wie gesagt - Quatsch-Thread.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zwei pumpen bringen zur leistung nur recht wenig, aber geben eine höhere sicherheit. wenn eine ausfällt, rennt die andere weiter. 
zwei agb's bringen eigendlich garnichts, das hat nur einen optischen effekt.  
mehr radiatoren bedeuten immer mehr kühlfläche. und mehr kühlfläche ist immer gut. je mehr fläche du hast, je langsamer können die lüfter drehen. und irgendwann sicherlich auch ganz aus bleiben. 

für diew von die genannte konfig sollte der mora 3 420 ausreichend sein. wenn du dann noch das mainboard und den ram mit kühlst, könnten theoretisch sämtliche lüfter aus dem case verschwinden.


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke FeuerToifel,

ganz ohne Lüfer werde ich wohl nicht auskommen - ich habe mich für das Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition als Gehäuse entschieden und das hat schon in der Seitenwand sowie in auf der Front einen 20cm Lüfter. Die anderen würde ich wohl rausnehmen. Ausfallsicherheit hört sich super an - aber da müssten die zwei Pumpen auch separat mit Strom versorgt werden, oder? Sprich: ein EK Water Blocks EK-BAY RES Dual DDC würde sich nicht lohnen, oder?

Noch zur Info - der Kreislauf wäre:

AGB -> Pumpe -> CPU -> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 -> RAM -> Mainboard -> Mora 3 -> GPU -> AGB -> usw.

*edit*
Oder so:
AGB -> Pumpe -> CPU -> Mora3-> GPU -> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 -> RAM -> Mainbaord -> AGB -> usw.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, die stromversorgung muss nicht getrennt werden. es können beide über das netzteil vom pc versorgt werden. wenn das netzteil ausfällt und damit beide pumpen ausgehen, ist der ganze pc eh mit aus 

die reihenfolge des kreislaufs ist völlig egal, solange der agb vor der pumpe ist und der agb sollte zumdem der höchste punkt im kreislauf sein. wakü-pumpen haben keine saugfunktion, also muss das wasser von alleine reinlaufen.


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwei Pumpen bringen wie FeuerToifel schon gesagt hat eigentlich nichts, außer halt mehr Sicherheit falls mal eine ausfällt. Wenn natürlich die Stromversorgung der Pumpen ausfällt, sie z.B. an eine aquaero angeschlossen sind die ganz unauffällig den Geist aufgibt(mir passiert), bringt es natürlich auch wieder nichts. Also müsste man sie separat mit Strom versorgen.
Zwei AGBs bringen ebenfalls nichts, außer das es je nach Umsetzung echt heiß aussehen kann

Und zu den Radis, du kennst doch sicher den Spruch, "Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch mehr Hubraum." Genauso verhält sich das mit Radiatorfläche bei Wasserkühlungen
Wenn da wirklich so eine potente CPU und evtl. drei GTX dran sollen brauchst du die Kühlfläche, um das ganze vernünftig zu kühlen. Bezahlst z.B. 600-800€ für die Wakü, und bist dann mit den Temps unzufrieden, weil du an Radiatorfläche gespart hast, das wäre ärgerlich


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, wie oft passiert es denn, dass eine Pumpe ausfällt? Klar, an der WaKü sparen möchte ich nicht. Aber auch nichts kaufen, was mir nichts bringt. Dann lieber 20 Euro für eine Durchfluss-Kontrolle ausgeben und auf die zweite Pumpe verzichten. Fand den EK Water Blocks EK-BAY RES Dual DDC halt vom Konzept sehr interessant. Dann wird es eine Aquastream XT Ultra werden. 

@nyso Meinst du denn meine Auswahl ist unzureichend, was die Radios angeht?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die aquastream ultra kannst du über usb direkt ans mainboard klemmen und über die software dir einen alarm einstellen, falls die pumpe ausfallen sollte. du kannst glaub ich auch genauso den pc automatisch runterfahren lassen.
die aquastream standart kann das glaube ich auch, die ist völlig ausreichend.

zu den radis: es heisst, einen 120er radifläche pro 100W abwärme. bei dem von dir geplanten system sollte somit genügend fläche vorhanden sein. erst recht, wenn du den mora für 140er lüfter nimmst


----------



## nyso (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die CPU hat eine TDP von 140W, die GTX 780 Ti unter Volllast 250W pro Stück. Du kommst also bei maximalem Ausbau auf bis zu ~950-1000W TDP. 

Ich behaupte ein Mora 3 und der Alphacool reichen dafür nicht aus. Genauer kann dir das aber z.B. ruyven sagen.


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch beiden! Das hat mir schon sehr geholfen. Hoffe mal auf einen Kommentar vom Herrn/Frau ruyven_macaran


----------



## JakPol (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Die CPU hat eine TDP von 140W, die GTX 780 Ti unter Volllast 250W pro Stück. Du kommst also bei maximalem Ausbau auf bis zu ~950-1000W TDP.
> 
> Ich behaupte ein Mora 3 und der Alphacool reichen dafür nicht aus. Genauer kann dir das aber z.B. ruyven sagen.


 
Na ist doch ne ganz einfache Rechnung:

1*120mm Lüfter führen 75-100W ab. 
1000W TDP = 10*120mm Lüfter ---> Mora hat 9 Lüfter, 240 nochmal2, also locker ausreichend.

Das EK Water Blocks EK-BAY RES Dual DDC lässt sich halt kaum entkoppeln, wird also tendenziell recht laut.

Mit nem 420erMora gewinnt er also nochmals zusätzliche Sicherheit, da zusätzliche Fläche. Und wohlgemerkt, da sprechen wir jetzt über die absoluten Maximalanschläge aller Hardware, im Normalbetrieb wird keiner dieser Werte je erreicht werden...


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lieber JakPol,

ich werde die Hardware NATÜRLICH bis zum Maximum auslasten.. 

Nein, quatsch. Soll natürlich im humanen Bereich bleiben. Ich würde aber eben gerne zukunftssicher aufrüsten und wenn ich mir einen Mora 420 hole, kann ich in ein paar Jahren auch stärkere Hardware nachrüsten. Wenn der Radiator nicht kaputt geht - da habe ich bisher aber nichts negatives gehört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Naja, wie oft passiert es denn, dass eine Pumpe ausfällt?


 
Also meine habe ich 2005 gebraucht gekauft. Seitdem musste ich einmal die Lagerbuchsen austauschen (bei der Gelegenheit gleich die komplette Mechanik gewechselt) - aber auch das nicht wegen Ausfall, sondern weil sie laut wurde.
Zugegebenermaßen ist einer 1046 230 V das Optimum, was Langlebigkeit angeht, aber nenneswerte Ausfallraten habe ich schon sehr lange bei keiner Pumpe mehr gesehen. Manchmal führen minderwertige Lager zu Ärger, aber auch hier wirds erst laut und noch lange nicht warm. Einige sehr wenige Nutzer hatten Probleme mit der Elektronik der AS XT - aber das Ding gibt ja nicht ohne Grund ein Drehzahlsignal aus, so dass man die Lüfterschutzschaltungen des Mainboards nutzen kann.
Prinzipiell haben gefüllte Wasserkühler genug Wärmekapazität, damit sämtliche Schutzmechanismen der Hardware greifen. Voll-Metallkühler können z.T. eine Viertelstunde idle bei stehender Pumpe abpuffern, bis die CPU sich selbst abschaltet.




nyso schrieb:


> Die CPU hat eine TDP von 140W, die GTX 780 Ti unter Volllast 250W pro Stück. Du kommst also bei maximalem Ausbau auf bis zu ~950-1000W TDP.
> 
> Ich behaupte ein Mora 3 und der Alphacool reichen dafür nicht aus. Genauer kann dir das aber z.B. ruyven sagen.


 
Er hätte de facto einen 240er für die CPU und einen 420er je GPU. Das ist sehr komfortabel, selbst für niedrige Drehzahlen.


----------



## Speeedymauss (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho zusammen,
ich hab nochmal ne andere Frage:
kennt jemand nen Shop wo man Anschlüsse für 13/10 und 10/7 (oder 10/8) Acrylrohr bekommt?
Die ganzen für 6 und mehr Euro pro Anschluss sind mir dann doch etwas zu teuer...


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ruyven,

danke für deine Ausführung. Du bestärkst meine Entscheidung für die Aquastream XT Ultra, statt auf zwei Pumpen zu setzen. Werde einen 240er und einen Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 420 Pro bestellen. Abhängig davon, ob´s zwei oder drei Karten werden, kommen noch ein oder zwei 420 Pro dazu.


----------



## JakPol (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd ja eher ne normale aquastrem nehemn und dafür nen aquaero dazu nehmen. Kann alles, was die utra kann, und noch viel mehr - zum Beispiel die Lüfter des Moras so ansteuern, dass die erst angehen, wenn bestimmte Wärmewerte überschritten werden und ähnliches, wodurch das Gesamtpaket einfach schön leise eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JakPol,

ok, aquaero 6 oder kann ich auch zu der 5 XT greifen? Und meinst du mir "normale aquastream" die Standard oder Advanced-Version?


----------



## DOcean (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch "nur" eine Pumpe drin, mir ist es schon paar Mal passiert das ich die Pumpe nicht wieder eingesteckt hatte, dann lief die Kiste ohne Kühlung und ging nach kurzer Zeit wieder aus, bisher hat das alles ganz gut überlebt...


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage nochmal vorsichtig nach:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Mayhem´s Pastel Ice White?

Ich würde das nämlich zu gerne mal ausprobieren.

Würde es mit dem Cape Kelvin Catcher kombinieren.


----------



## JakPol (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> @JakPol,
> 
> ok, aquaero 6 oder kann ich auch zu der 5 XT greifen? Und meinst du mir "normale aquastream" die Standard oder Advanced-Version?


 
Ich würd die Standardversion nehmen mit nem aquaero5LT, es sei denn, Dir bringt das Display was. Imho isses unnötig. Ich würde auch noch zu nem Kühler für den aquaero raten, ob Luft oder Wasser hängt von der Luftzirkulation in Deinem Gehäuse ab.


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Bildschirm würde ich nicht brauchen - aber er sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus und die 5 Euro mehr tun auch nicht weh. Ich überleg´s mir. Kühlung für eine Lüfter/Wassersteuerung? Welch eine Ironie! Danke für all die Tipps!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Ich würd die Standardversion nehmen mit nem aquaero5LT, es sei denn, Dir bringt das Display was. Imho isses unnötig. Ich würde auch noch zu nem Kühler für den aquaero raten, ob Luft oder Wasser hängt von der Luftzirkulation in Deinem Gehäuse ab.



ich wuerde eher zum 6er greifen, wegen der nicht vorhandenen kuehlungsthematik bei hoeheree last auf einem luefterkanal.


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich wuerde eher zum 6er greifen, wegen der nicht vorhandenen kuehlungsthematik bei hoeheree last auf einem luefterkanal.


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe, aber es geht um eine höhere Leistung? Brauche ich diese denn, wenn ich so wenige Lüfter wie möglich haben will und dafür mehr Komponente in den Wasserkreislauf plane zu integrieren?


----------



## wolf7 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein eigentlich nicht. Das Aquaero 5 LT sollte theoretisch mit dem passiven Kühler deine 9 Lüfter am Mora versorgen können. Hängt natürlich auch von den verwendeten Lüftern ab (pro Kanal gehen 19,5W, allerdings nicht ohne Kühlung) Besser ist natürlich der Wasserkühler, aber der ist meiner Meinung nach immer recht schwer in den Kreislauf zu integrieren. Und wie du auf die 5€ Preisunterschied kommst, ist mir nicht klar. Das Lt kostet doch ~60€ alles mit Display geht ab 115€ aufwärts los. Zwischen dem 5 XT und dem 6 Pro würde ich natürlich das 6er nehmen, es sei denn du willst unbedingt die Fernbedienung. Das 6er kommt halt komplett ohne Kühlung aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2014)

ich seh das halt sus sicht zukunftstauglichkeit.

so n aquaaero kauft man ja nun nicht jede cpu-gen neu


----------



## wolf7 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich seh das halt sus sicht zukunftstauglichkeit.
> 
> so n aquaaero kauft man ja nun nicht jede cpu-gen neu


 
andererseits wenn er sich eh ne Aquastream kauft, wird er niemals ne Pumpe über das Aquaero laufen lassen, von daher für welche Zukunft? denke mal selbst 2x9 Kühler sind für das 5er Aquaero mit Wakü absolut kein Problem, und auch mit dem Luftkühler sollte es machbar sein, wenn da ein kleienr Luftzug drüber geht.


----------



## Vagas (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend, 

kurze Frage in die Runde. Will weiter an meiner ersten Wakü bauen. 

Habe folgendes CF Gespann: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich zuerst die MultiGPU Bridge mit den beiden GPUs verbinden, oder zuerst jeden GPU einzeln einbauen und danach mit der Bridge verbinden?

Lg Vagas


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

irgendwo auch war 

zu nem Thema von mir 

Was is das wohl?


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolf7 schrieb:


> nein eigentlich nicht. Das Aquaero 5 LT sollte theoretisch mit dem passiven Kühler deine 9 Lüfter am Mora versorgen können. Hängt natürlich auch von den verwendeten Lüftern ab (pro Kanal gehen 19,5W, allerdings nicht ohne Kühlung) Besser ist natürlich der Wasserkühler, aber der ist meiner Meinung nach immer recht schwer in den Kreislauf zu integrieren. Und wie du auf die 5€ Preisunterschied kommst, ist mir nicht klar. Das Lt kostet doch ~60€ alles mit Display geht ab 115€ aufwärts los. Zwischen dem 5 XT und dem 6 Pro würde ich natürlich das 6er nehmen, es sei denn du willst unbedingt die Fernbedienung. Das 6er kommt halt komplett ohne Kühlung aus.


 
Ich weiß grad auch nicht genau, wie ich auf 5 Euro Preisunterschied gekommen bin. Wohl überarbeitet 
Derzeit schwanke ich zwischen 4x230 Lüfter mit einer Drehgeschwindigkeit von unter 1k/min oder Standard-Konfiguration mit 140mm oder 9x120mm Lüftern. Lese mich gerade ein, wie leise die hier sind:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 230mm Lüfter - weiß
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm Lüfter blaue LED - weiß

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt.


----------



## jons97 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Vagas  Ich habe zwar selber keine Erfahrung damit aber hier werden die Karten zuerst per Bridge verbunden und dann zusammen aufs Mainbord.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Ich weiß grad auch nicht genau, wie ich auf 5 Euro Preisunterschied gekommen bin. Wohl überarbeitet
> Derzeit schwanke ich zwischen 4x230 Lüfter mit einer Drehgeschwindigkeit von unter 1k/min oder Standard-Konfiguration mit 140mm oder 9x120mm Lüftern. Lese mich gerade ein, wie leise die hier sind:
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 230mm Lüfter - weiß
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm Lüfter blaue LED - weiß
> ...


 
schätze mal du hast die 0 vergessen  


die spectre sind selbst bei voller drehzahl nicht wirklich zu hören. die spectre pro sind etwas lauter, haben aber einen höheren statischen druck, sind somit besser für radiatoren und kühlkörper geeignet

ich würde aber wohl mit 9*140 arbeiten, statt mit 4*230. du könntest dann jeweils drei lüfter als eine gruppe getrennt von den anderen steuern und so nach bedarf die teilweise auch ganz abgeschaltet lassen


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man, man, man... so viele Möglichkeiten. Wie soll an sich da entscheiden können?
Wenn du sagst lauter, über welche db-Zahl reden wir da? Ist der Unterscheid aus - sagen wir mal - 80 cm Entfernung zu hören?


----------



## Vagas (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort jons97. Ich zieh mir mal das Video rein ^^
So einen Guide hab ich auch gesucht


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dB sagt nichts über die lautstärke aus. bei caseking steht bei den 140mm spectre "unter 20dB" und bei den 140mm spectre pro "22,8dB" 
ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass alle 3dB sich die lautstärke verdoppelt, kann auch sein, dass ich diesbezüglich müll gelesen habe. 
ich selber hatte nur die 120er. die non-pro konnte ich bei 12V nicht wirklich hören, die pro erst bei 5V nicht mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

db ist keien lineare skala, dahe rist eine verdoppelung der lautstärke bei 3db mehr eher im bereich ab 90db aufwärts zu suchen,
bei ca. 80 b sind es noch etwa 5 db für ne verdoppelung.

darum misst pcgh ja auch in sone, die skala ist dann linear.


----------



## Vagas (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Non Pro Version in meinem Prodigy M. Steht bei meiner Freundin unter dem Schreibtisch und ist gar nicht zu hören. Die Leistung ist auch ordentlich, springt bei mir nur an wenn ich/sie längere Zeit daddeln, aber dann übertönt die GPU sowieso den Lüfter.


----------



## DerJott (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, also kein nenneswerter Unterscheid. Ich danke euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## Vagas (21. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat gut geklappt.. 

Und hier ist das Endprodukt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, ist es eigentlich effizienter, wenn ich die Lüfter des Deckenradiators unter ihm montiere?

Damit die Luft also rausgedrückt und nicht rausgesogen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vagas: Schicker GPU-Wasserkühler !


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

macht meiner erfahrung nach keinen wirklichen unterschied.


----------



## 0bsidian (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Jungs, sagt mal wie sehen die Temps bei euch beim Spielen aus? Habe jetzt 2 Stunden Crysis 3 gespielt, Wassertemp bei 31-32°, CPU bei 41°, GPU zwischen 45° und 50° (alles @stock). Unbedenklich? Lüfter drehen beim Spielen auf 100%, hab da sowieso ein Headset auf 

Beste Grüße
0bsi

P.S. Nach 3-4 Minuten Idle ist die Wassertemp wieder bei 23°


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

völlig normale werte. gerade bei dem wetter ;D


----------



## DerJott (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht ließe sich ja destilliertes Wasser einfrieren und als Eiswürfel in den AGB füllen


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlechte Idee. Es wird sich wahrscheinlich Kondenswasser aussen am AGB bilden, dann hast du Flüssigkeit da, wo du sie nicht haben willst.


----------



## DerJott (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, könntest Recht haben. Dann vielleicht ein dünnes Tuch nehmen (Abwischtücher z.B.) und diese Kühlpats für einige Stunden in die Kühltruhe:Campingaz Flexi Freez Pack L Kühlbeutel | DOOROUT.COM
Damit dann den AGB umwickeln und sich über sehr geringe Temperaturen freuen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

je nachdem, wie weit man das wasser so künstlich kälter macht, bildet sich das kondenswasser nicht nur am agb, sondern auch an den schläuchen.


----------



## DerJott (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das wäre natürlich unpassend. Aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho,
weiß jemand ob es Wasserkühler für den AM1 gibt? oder ob man da andere Kühler z.B. nen Universalkühler fürn Chipsatz nehmen kann? (so weit ich weiß ist bei dem Sockel der Lochabstand 90mm)
Ich weiß die haben nur 25W TDP mir gehts auch mehr ums Design...


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit einem universalkühler mit variabler befestigung sollte das eigendlich gehen.

der hier sollte ohne weiteres klappen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance GPU-200 (Vid/MB) Koolance GPU-200 (Vid/MB) 11094


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Der AM1 hieß ursprünglich Sockel 939 - dementsprechend sollten alle Kühler für Sockel 939, AM2 und AM3 passen; der Lochabstand hat sich seit langem nicht geändert.

Zur Not einfach mal nachmessen und bei AT nachfragen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AM1 ist nicht sockel 939  AM1 sind gesockelte kabini's, der sockel heisst auich FS1b.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolf7 schrieb:


> andererseits wenn er sich eh ne Aquastream kauft, wird er niemals ne Pumpe über das Aquaero laufen lassen, von daher für welche Zukunft? denke mal selbst 2x9 Kühler sind für das 5er Aquaero mit Wakü absolut kein Problem, und auch mit dem Luftkühler sollte es machbar sein, wenn da ein kleienr Luftzug drüber geht.



Vermutlich braucht es nicht einmal den. Man nimmt 2x9 Lüfter ja nicht, weil man viel Wind braucht, sondern weil man möglichst langsame Lüfter nutzen will - die ihrerseits weniger Strom verbrauchen.




Vagas schrieb:


> Soll ich zuerst die MultiGPU Bridge mit den beiden GPUs verbinden, oder zuerst jeden GPU einzeln einbauen und danach mit der Bridge verbinden?



Letzteres ist bei Brücken, die von oben aufgeschraubt werden, umständlicher.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> dB sagt nichts über die lautstärke aus. bei caseking steht bei den 140mm spectre "unter 20dB" und bei den 140mm spectre pro "22,8dB"
> ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass alle 3dB sich die lautstärke verdoppelt, kann auch sein, dass ich diesbezüglich müll gelesen habe.



In dem Bereich reden wir eher von alle 6-7 dB(A). Aber Herstellerangaben sind sowieso mit Vorsicht zu genießen und afaik kommt kein 220/230 mm Lüfter mit einem Lager daher, dass die guten 140er schlagen könnte, wenn es wirklich ums letzte Dezibel geht.




-H1N1- schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist es eigentlich effizienter, wenn ich die Lüfter des Deckenradiators unter ihm montiere?


 
Blasen gilt als einen Tick ineffizienter, die meisten Test messen gar keinen Unterschied (erst recht keinen, der den Umbau wert wäre)




Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Heyho,
> weiß jemand ob es Wasserkühler für den AM1 gibt? oder ob man da andere Kühler z.B. nen Universalkühler fürn Chipsatz nehmen kann? (so weit ich weiß ist bei dem Sockel der Lochabstand 90mm)
> Ich weiß die haben nur 25W TDP mir gehts auch mehr ums Design...


 
Wenn es 90 mm sind (was nach verdammt viel klingt) und genug Platz um die CPU frei ist, dann könnten So754/939 2-Lochhalterungen passen, die hatten iirc 89 mm. Sonst hilft wohl nur ein Eigenbau (was bei einigen Kühlern sehr einfach ist) - die meisten Chipsätze mit 2 Punkt Halterung liegen bei 40-60 mm, GPUs kommen vielleicht auf 70-80. So775 wiederum liegt mit der Diagonalen schon deutlich drüber. Vielleicht könnten So478 oder 771 diagonal ähnlich sein. (finde ich gerade keine Angabe)




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> AM1 ist nicht sockel 939  AM1 sind gesockelte kabini's, der sockel heisst auich FS1b.


 
AM1 ist die Plattoform, der Sockel heißt immer FS1B. So gesehen kann man eine Frage nach "Sockel AM1" durchaus auf den Vorgänger des Sockel AM2 beziehen 
AMD mag Übersichtlichkeit halt genauso wenig, wie Intel oder Nvidia...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Mai 2014)

so, also der EK-FC5770 sitzt nun top auf der gtx750 und kuehlt gpu so wie vram 

da werden die alten kuehler ja doch noch mal nuetzlich.


----------



## DerJott (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben meinen MoRa3 Pro 420 bekommen. Jetzt sehe ich, dass - trotz geplanter Montage an die Gehäusewand die Kabel recht lang werden. Jetzt überlege ich mir, ob eine Verschlauchung von AGB->Pumpe->GPU->CPU->Radiator (240er) -> MoRa->Mainboard->AGB für den Kreislauf schlechter ist, als AGB->Pumpe->GPU -> Mora -> CPU -> 240er Radiator -> Mainboard -> AGB-> usw.
Es geht doch um die allgemeine Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf und nicht die Temperatur zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten, oder? Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden, nachdem ich das große PCGH-WaKü-Tut durchgelesen habe.


----------



## Joungmerlin (24. Mai 2014)

Verschlauch es so, wie es am besten passt.
Nach ner Weile ist die Wassertemperatur im gesamten Kreislauf nahezu gleich.


----------



## JakPol (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe 2 Wassertemperatursensoren im Kreislauf, einen nach den heizenden Komponenten, einen nach den Kühlenden. Die Temperaturdifferenz ist bei maximalen Belastungen, also prime und Furmark gleichzeitig, bei 3,5°C, bei normaler Last, also längerem Zocken, bei 2-2,5°C. Wenn man noch die Toleranzschwankungen mit bedenkt, sollte klar sein: wenn der Temperaturunterschied zwischen den maximal erhitzten und maximal gekühlten Stellen des Kreislaufes so gering ausfällt, ist die Reihenfolge innerhalb des Kreislaufes wirklich völlig egal. Wichtig ist nur: AGB vor und physisch über der Pumpe, alles andere kannst Du nach optischen Gesichtspunkten machen bzw so verschlauchen, wie es am einfachsten ist.


----------



## DerJott (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, danke für die Info!


----------



## Special_Flo (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag, 
ich habe mal zwei Fragen an Euch.
1. Wo bekomme ich ein Aquastream Kabel her ? ( für eine ältere Pumpe | sowas wie usb ) 

2. muss ein DFM in einer Position eingebaut werden ? also immer mit dem "rad" noch unten? ( einlass und auslass ist schon klar...

mfg Florian


----------



## ConCAD (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Welches Kabel meinst du denn? Aquabus? Als USB-Kabel kannst du jedes gewöhnliche verwenden, das hier beispielsweise. 
2. die Position / Lage ist egal.


----------



## Joungmerlin (24. Mai 2014)

Welches Kabel für die Aquastream brauchste denn?
Es gibt einmal das USB Kabel (4 Polig) und das Aquabus Kabel (3 Pin Molex).
Beide gibt's bei Aquatuning.de.

Beim DFM is egal wie der verbaut ist. Ausser der Fließrichtung falls vorhanden.


----------



## Special_Flo (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> 1. Welches Kabel meinst du denn? Aquabus? Als USB-Kabel kannst du jedes gewöhnliche verwenden, das hier beispielsweise.
> 2. die Position / Lage ist egal.



Nein nicht das Aquabuskabel das ist ja nen 3 pin kabel. und ubs ist es auch nicht --> usb 5pins --> meins muss 10pins haben ! aquastream kabel ebend für neh alte Pumpe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst ein echte "Aquastream", keine "Aquastream XT"? (Bei letzterer gibts jedenfalls kein 10 poliges.)
Ich weiß nicht genau, wie da das Kabel aussah, aber das würst du allenfalls noch direkt bei Aquacomputer bekommen.


----------



## Special_Flo (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meinst ein echte "Aquastream", keine "Aquastream XT"? (Bei letzterer gibts jedenfalls kein 10 poliges.)
> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie da das Kabel aussah, aber das würst du allenfalls noch direkt bei Aquacomputer bekommen.



genau eine Aquastream non XT xD 

hoffe mal ... das ich es da bekomme..

mfg Flo


----------



## JakPol (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, ich hab so aus Interesse und mehr spaßeshalber angefangen, cryptocoins zu minen. Laut GPU-Z kamen dabei die Werte VRM-1 und VRM-2 auf jeweils 113°C, die GPU dümpelte bei 52°C rum. Sind 113° Dauerbelastung über mehrere Stunden auf den Spannungswandlern noch okay, oder kommt da der Punkt, sich Sorgen zu machen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mir wäre es zuviel. und ich glaube, der lebensdauer er vrms tut das auch nicht besonders gut.

ich würde aus diesem grund auch nie wissentlich grafikkarten kaufen, die zum minen genutzt worden sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jupp, istr echt a weng zu viel.

sind die vrms gekühlt? passiv? aktiv? ....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lol 113°C ist deutlich zu hoch und sollten dann auch bald kaputt gehen. Unter 90°C dauerhaft ist OK.


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du keine Möglichkeit die noch irgendwie zu kühlen? 113°C sind schon krass, so würde ich meine Karte NIE laufen lassen, selbst wenn ich den Rechner dann wochenlang aus lassen müsste


----------



## JakPol (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die VRMs liegen unter dem Minikühler links, der per Bypass am GPU-Kühler eingebunden ist. Eine kleine Recherche ergab, dass die MOSFETS wohl bis 125°C betrieben werden dürfen. Ich hab auf der Rückseite des PCBs nen externen Temperatursensor vom aquaero aufgeklebt, der gab 92°C aus. 

Im Normalbetrieb und auch unter normaler Last (=Gaming) sind die Dinger bei weitem nicht so heiß, selbst FUrmark hat die nicht so heiß bekommen. Die 113° waren jetzt nach ca. 2 Stunden Coinmining.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

besorg dir noch einen passiv-kühler für die vrm, den befestige dann auf der rückseite. 
das könnte noch ein paar grad bringen 

e: chris' vorschlag ist auch eine möglichkeit, dürfte auch am meisten bringen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also da sthema dieses "mini-kühlers" hatte die pcgh ja auch mit dem test der nutzbarkeit auf ner r9 290.

ich halte von dem "bypass" nix.
da wäre ein Mainbord-VRM-Kühler besser, den man in Reihe ein baut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jetzt bist du wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen  ich hab da nirgends vram gelesen. also geht definitiv schon um die vrm


----------



## JakPol (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> - VRAM = VideoRAM = Grafikspeicher (dieser wird so gut wie immer um die GPU gruppiert. Je nach Menge "nur" auf der Vorderseite, oder auch beidseitig)
> 
> - Spannungswandler = MOSFETS = Stromversorgung


VRM = Voltage Regulation Module = Das Zusammenspiel aus einem MOSFET, einer Spule und einem Kondensator = zu deutsch: Spannungswandler

Allerdings weiß ich in der Tat nicht, was GPU-Z exakt als VRM-1 und VRM-2 definiert. Da aber beide Temperaturen gleich sind (und auch sonst um maximal 1°C abweichen), halte ich den Unterschied im Moment für vernachlässigbar. 


@Toifel und Chris: ich hab noch passive Kühlkörper, solche, wie auf den RAM-Blöcken kleben. Die werd ich heute Abend mal auf die Rückseite kleben, mal gucken, ob sich dadurch ein messbarer Unterschied ergibt. Für nen richtigen Mainboard-SpaWa-Kühler fehlt mir im Moment die Motivation. Ich glaube, dass ich eher die Karte wechseln werde, als sich der Aufwand, einen zu finden, der auf die Maße passt, gelohnt hat. Allerdings ist das eine sehr gute Idee für die Zukunft!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

der muss nicht genau passen, alphaccols neue reihe nimmz auch nur ne alluplasse und n kunststffblock oben zwecks anschluessen.

also kleiner vrm und zu jeder neuen graka n passendes alublech drunter, dass die vrms abdeckt.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joar...

Durch den Post von FeuerToifel bin ich schon auf meinen Fehler aufmerksam geworden. Daher hab ich den Post auch wegeditiert (siehe Bearbeitungsgrund).


----------



## JakPol (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> der muss nicht genau passen, alphaccols neue reihe nimmz auch nur ne alluplasse und n kunststffblock oben zwecks anschluessen.
> 
> also kleiner vrm und zu jeder neuen graka n passendes alublech drunter, dass die vrms abdeckt.


Hm. Interessante Idee. Du meinst im Endeffekt diesen Kühler, richtig? Und die Kupfer- oder Aluplatte muss ich ja beim Watercool-Minisystem auch selber zuschneiden...

/Edit: @joungmerlin: oh, hatte ich nicht gesehen. Never mind, ist ja nix passiert


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das von dir verlinkte ist allerdings nur die oberseite, ohne die kühlplatte. aber da könntest du eventuell ja die bereits zurechtgeschnittene wieder verwenden, oder dir aus restmaterial eine passende schneiden

e: korrekt lesen hilft  

wenn du zB den hier nimmst: http://www.alphacool.com/product_in...-GigaByte-GA-Z87X-UD3H-Mosfet-1---Nickel.html
der dürfte zu lang sein, also was zuviel ist absägen und neue löcher bohren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

toifel hat es verstanden, trotz mieser rechtschreibung aufm handy.

die idee ist gut.
fuers naechste mal kannst dann ne platte drunter haun, wenns nicht eh passt.

wenn du nur den anschlussblock kaufst, solltest du kupfer nehmen.


----------



## JakPol (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Idee gefällt mir immer besser! Mal rausfinden, was ne kupferplatte im Handel so kostet, ob sich das lohnt. Man könnte sogar total übertreiben und auf vorder- UND Rückseite sowas bauen 

Bzgl Kupfer vs. Alu: ich dachte, Alu wäre der bessere Wärmeleiter? Korrosion ist wumpe, hab Alu-Radiatoren im System...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kupfer ist besser. Nur halt auch deutlich schwerer und deswegen bei Lukü nicht praktikabel für die Finnen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Die Idee gefällt mir immer besser! Mal rausfinden, was ne kupferplatte im Handel so kostet, ob sich das lohnt. Man könnte sogar total übertreiben und auf vorder- UND Rückseite sowas bauen
> 
> Bzgl Kupfer vs. Alu: ich dachte, Alu wäre der bessere Wärmeleiter? Korrosion ist wumpe, hab Alu-Radiatoren im System...


 
dass kühlung auf der rückseite was bringt, sieht man an den neuen versionen der arctic grafikkartenkühlern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

wenn du eh schon alu drin hast reicht alu.

wenn du nen alu-lasercut bekommen kannst, kannst auch mehr von der karte mitkuehlen.

wenn ich do zeit finde mach ich mal ne 3D-Konstr. so als BSP.


----------



## Aaronatorism (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi.
Brauche mal schnell euren Rat. 
Taugt der Radi:phobya g changer 120 http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121346194526&alt=web 
was?
LG


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht mehr oder weniger als andere Radis dieser Größe. Die Verarbeitung bei der Baureihe ist im Mittelfeld angesiedelt. Bei gebrauchten Radiatoren ist aber vor allem wichtig, wie damit vom Vorbesitzer umgegangen wurde und was dieser so alles rein geschüttet hat.


----------



## Aaronatorism (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke.


----------



## DerJott (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin´s wieder, mit meinen blöden Fragen und der Hoffnung auf eure Hilfe 

Brauche ich für die aquastream XT Standard in Verbindung mit dem aqua computer aquaero 6 XT eine Verstärkerplatine? Laut Infos die ich gefunden habe braucht man´s nicht, da mit der 6er Version der aquaero die Leistung und Wärmeentwicklung optimiert wurden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die aquastream wird doch über aquabus angeschlossen, das sollte keine verbindung sein, die in leistungsfragen relevant ist. und wie du selber schon gesagt hast, die AE 6 sind da nicht so zimperlich, die können mehr ab.
ich glaube für die gibt es nichtmal einen nachrüst-kühler


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. Mai 2014)

Nein, brauchst du nicht.
Die AS XT wird direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen. 
Dann kannst du sie entweder via USB ans Mainboard, oder via Aquabus ans AE6 anschließen, und sie über die Aquasuite steuern.


----------



## DerJott (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke euch!


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für´s AE6 gibt´s übrigens inzwischen Zusatzkühler. Sogar der AE5-Wasserkühler kann damit verwendet werden. Ob´s nötig ist sei natürlich mal dahingestellt ... 

Da der Saft für dei Pumpe, wie Joungmerlin schon sagte, direkt vom Netzteil kommt, ist das bei einer AS-XT definitiv nicht nötig. Bei andere Pumpen die ihren Regler nicht an Bord haben, ist das was anderes. Aber auch da muss ein AE6 im Regelfall nicht extra gekühlt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> VRM = Voltage Regulation Module = Das Zusammenspiel aus einem MOSFET, einer Spule und einem Kondensator = zu deutsch: Spannungswandler
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich in der Tat nicht, was GPU-Z exakt als VRM-1 und VRM-2 definiert. Da aber beide Temperaturen gleich sind (und auch sonst um maximal 1°C abweichen), halte ich den Unterschied im Moment für vernachlässigbar.



Bei der R9 290(x) ist VRM1 die Hauptphalanx rechts von der GPU und VRM2 ist die kleine Dreiergruppe oben links. Wie die bei den kleinen Radeons verteilt sind, weiß ich nicht. Möglicherweise liegen sie einfach in einer Reihe. Wenn die Werte immer identisch sind wäre es auch möglich, dass eigentlich nur eine Tempertur gemessen wird.



JakPol schrieb:


> Hm. Interessante Idee. Du meinst im Endeffekt diesen Kühler, richtig? Und die Kupfer- oder Aluplatte muss ich ja beim Watercool-Minisystem auch selber zuschneiden...



Bedenke, dass der Kühler hier ein Bisschen breiter ist. Das wird eng. Und für eine wirklich deutlich bessere Kühlleistung wäre ein Kühler wünschenswert, bei dem eben nicht nur eine flache Bodenplatte kühlt, sondern auch irgendwelche Strukturen oder die Kühlerseiten am Wärmetransport beteiligt sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

ruyven, normal wuerde ich dir recht geben, aber der bypass-kuehler krankt am durchfluss, nicht am aufbau.

alternativ gibts ja noch aelter mosfez-luehler z.b. aus der x58 aera. die haben nocj ne innenstruktur.
die kann man ja auch auf die alu-platte setzen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne kleine Radeon (7870XT) da sinds 2 unterschiedliche Temperaturen. 
Den einen Sensor konnt ich entdecken, als die den Kühler der langen Spawa Reihe getauscht hab. War auf der Platine als NTC500 gekennzeichnet.
Den zweiten konnte ich da allerdings nirgends entdecken. KA wo der ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

teilweise wird auch eine zweite temperatur angezeigt obwohl es keinen zweiten sensor gibt. die zweite temp ist dann entweder immer auf null oder immer bei einem wert, wo man am liebsten sofort eis auf die karte legen will.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das sind bei mir definitiv unterschiedliche Sensoren.
Sie verhalten sich ähnlich unter Last (also steigen ähnlich an) liegen aber etwas auseinander und schwanken auch unabhängig von einander etwas. 
(Es sei denn jemand dachte sich: "Hey, wieso nehmen wir nicht Wert 1, lassen den um wenige Grad schwanken, ziehen nochmal einige Grad ab und verkaufen ihn als 2. Wert.  )


----------



## JakPol (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@John: Hast Du diese Karte? SAPPHIRE HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 XT WITH BOOST Das ist exakt die, die ich habe! Darf ich fragen, wie genau Du die gekühlt hast? Was die beiden VRM-Temperaturen angeht, muss ich vielleicht nochmal genauer gucken, ich hatte die jetzt immer nur mal kurz sporadisch angeschaut, da wirkten sie immer gleich. Wenn Du Dir da aber sicher bist (und die gleiche Karte hast wie ich), hab ich offenbar nur immer zu günstigen Zeitpunkten reingeschaut...


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, ich hab die von VTX3D mit nur einem Lüfter. Würd mich aber nicht wundern, wenn das das gleich PCB ist.

Ist jetzt echt komisch mit den VRM. Ich hab gerade eben selbst nochmal geguckt und bring die Temps nicht mehr auseinander. Der maximale Unterschied, den ich beobachten konnte war 1 Grad. 
Laut meiner Erinnerung hatten die aber mal deutliche Unterschiede. Meine mich errinern zu können, dass es mit dem original Heatsink 90+x Grad beim einen war und beim anderen über 100. (und die Beide lebendig waren) Und ich nur wegen dem 2. den Heatsink getauscht hab.

Wenn ich mir jetzt den Graph von gpu-z so ansehe, kann das aber eigentlich nur ein Sensor sein. Sind praktisch exakt gleich. Egal ob beim Steigen oder sinken und was ich am Luftstrom mach.
(Ist mein Gedächtnist echt so kaputt?  )

Screens um das zu überprüfen hab ich natürlich nicht. 
Im Zweifel zweifel ich an meinem Gedächtnis.


Wie auch immer, mindestens einen NTC500 gibts sicher, da hab ich noch n Foto des PCBs. 

@Kühlung
Alphacool HF14 Smart Motion auf der GPU, Zalman Passivkühler auf Vram und selbst gebastelter Kühler auf den Spawas. (Wie der originale nur deutlich höheres Profil)
Schräg darunter hängt ein 140er BeQuiet für Frischluft.
Temps: GPU <55, Spawas <90 (mit neuem Heatsink) und Vram < Spawas.

EDIT:
Hab noch n paar andere gpu-z Versionen, die so auf der Platte rumfahren ausprobiert. Sagen alle das selbe.
Bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass ich unrecht mit den 2 Sensoren hab.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von hohen spawa-temps hört man bei den tahiti-le karten öfter. sind halt chips, die für einen vollständigen tahiti nicht gereicht haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop.
Meine hatte im Bios brutale 1,256V eingetragen. 
Und das bei standardmäßig nur 975MHz. (die wegen Powerlimit dauernd auf 915 gedroppt sind)

@Stock war die Karte also echt kacke. Laut, unstabile FPS, stromschleuder im Quadrat.
Aber mit editiertem Bios und Wakü ist sie für den Preis echt fein. Macht jetzt 1175MHz @1,2V Bios, Powertarget im Bios erhöht.
Die real anliegende Spannung ist jeweils ein gutes Stück tiefer. (Aktuell im Furmark z.B. 1,145V. Takt stimmt aber trotzdem und springt auch nicht.)


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn deiner neuer Kühler die beiden Spawa-Blöcke thermisch koppelt ist es kein Wunder dass du quasi identische Temps bekommst.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie´s aussieht kann ich mir das Mayhem´s Pastel Ice White sparen, da sich meine Schläuche/Flüssigkeit nach 2 Wochen schon toll verfärbt haben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Schlauche/Flüssigkeit ist da zu sehen?


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer/Cape Kelvin Catcher


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht für mich aus, als wäre die flüssigkeit verfärbt, nicht der schlauch


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was da verfärbt ist. Werde wohl mal das Wasser ablassen und schauen, ggf. bestell ich nochmal anderen Schlauch und Flüssigkeit.

Habt ihr ne Empfehlung dafür (sollte beides klar/transparent sein)?


----------



## JakPol (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab Innovatek Protect Konzentrat in destiliertem Wasser verdünnt, und Masterkleer Schlauch, ist nach einem Monat noch absolut klar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn beides vom gleichen hersteller kommt, sollten theoretisch keine probleme aufkommen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein, das das Microluftbläschen sind?? 
In dem oberen Schlauch ist jedenfalls ne große Luftblase.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nix Microluftblasen, die obere ist normal, verschwindet sobald die Pumpe läuft (das Foto ist vom Aus-Zustand). Ich habe noch eine neue Packung Masterkleer und auch eine neue Flasche CKC. Werde wahrscheinlich noch mal das Innovatek ordern. Der Alphacool Schlauch wird leicht bläulich auf dem Bild im Shop.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der alphacool ist nicht blau, den hatte ich selber bereits. 
zumindest, wenn es sich um den gleiche handelt, den sie in ihren watercooling kits beilegen


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Alphacool HF hab ich zum Teil in meinem Kreislauf. Der ist komplett durchsichtig.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, dann nehm ich doch noch ne Packung von dem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ruyven, normal wuerde ich dir recht geben, aber der bypass-kuehler krankt am durchfluss, nicht am aufbau.


 
Im PCGH-Test wurde der Kühler letztlich auch seriell eingebunden, mehr Durchfluss ist bei den -beschränkten- Möglichkeiten wohl kaum möglich. Die Temperaturen waren trotzdem in Bereichen, die manch Luftkühler unterbieten kann.
Man muss sich bei Grafikkarten halt einfach im klaren darüber sein, dass man Kontaktflächen hat, die um den Faktor 5-10 kleiner sind, als bei Mainboard-Spannungswandlern, während die Ströme um den Faktor 4-2 höher liegen. Nicht umsonst haben mittlerweile quasi alle Komplettkühler auch eine einfache Struktur über den Spannungswandlern.


----------



## DerJott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen Leute,

ein neuer Tag, eine neue Frage. Ich stelle bei meiner WaKü-Planung fest, dass ich durch die Position der Anschlüsse beim MoRa zwei bis drei Steigungen haben werden. Ich möchte das heiße Wasser oben einfließen und das gekühlte unten wieder ausfließen lassen. Weiß jemand von euch, ob sich das besonders negativ auf die Temperatur/Pump-Leistung/Haltbarkeit auswirkt?


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Morgen Leute,
> 
> ein neuer Tag, eine neue Frage. Ich stelle bei meiner WaKü-Planung fest, dass ich durch die Position der Anschlüsse beim MoRa zwei bis drei Steigungen haben werden. Ich möchte das heiße Wasser oben einfließen und das gekühlte unten wieder ausfließen lassen. Weiß jemand von euch, ob sich das besonders negativ auf die Temperatur/Pump-Leistung/Haltbarkeit auswirkt?


 
Meinst du mit "Steigungen", dass das Wasser nach oben fließt? Wenn ja: Das sollte man im normalfall nirgendwo merken, eigentlich macht das kein unterschied


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...und "heiß" wird das Wasser definitiv auch nicht.


----------



## DerJott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich meine die aufsteigende Fließbewegung des Wassers. Ich plane die Pumpe unten anzubringen wodurch das Wasser durch die GPU(s) fließt, dann zum Mainboard, dann zum kleinen Radiator (an der Gehäuse-Decke), hier dann runter zur CPU und dann zum MoRa (obere Öffnung) -> kommt aus der unteren Öffnung wieder raus (Schauch geht nach oben) und in den AGB. Ich habe also 2-3 Steigungen. In dem WaKü-Grundwissen-Posting hieß es aber, man soll Loops vermeiden.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da wird meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.für manch einer ist ja +/- 1° Unterschied Grund genug,um sich noch einen größeren Radi anzuschaffen.


----------



## DerJott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gut, so weit will ich jetzt nicht gehen. Mir ist halt nur wichtig, dass es gekühlt wird. Wenn´s zu heiß ist, kann ich ja noch einen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper mit 140mm zwischenschalten. Es geht mir eher um den Durchfluss


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Pumpe wirst du niemals Durchflußprobleme bekommen.


----------



## JakPol (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im PCGH-Test wurde der Kühler letztlich auch seriell eingebunden, mehr Durchfluss ist bei den -beschränkten- Möglichkeiten wohl kaum möglich. Die Temperaturen waren trotzdem in Bereichen, die manch Luftkühler unterbieten kann.
> Man muss sich bei Grafikkarten halt einfach im klaren darüber sein, dass man Kontaktflächen hat, die um den Faktor 5-10 kleiner sind, als bei Mainboard-Spannungswandlern, während die Ströme um den Faktor 4-2 höher liegen. Nicht umsonst haben mittlerweile quasi alle Komplettkühler auch eine einfache Struktur über den Spannungswandlern.


Hm. Wenn ich jetzt tatsächlich den hier nähme, hab ich auch nicht so viel mer Kontaktfläche. Das Anschlußterminal hat ne Gesamtlänge von 40,1mm, das heißt, so etwa ~2,5cm von Mittelpunkt zu Mittelpunkt. Das bringt irgendwie doch auch nicht so richtig viel... Der Koolance MVR 40 gefällt mir schon besser, ist aber etwa 1mm zu breit. Ich denke gerade über einen Heatkiller SW-X nach. Der Deckel hat fast die gleichen Maße wie der Deckel meines Microkühlers. Weiß jemand, wie der Boden genau aussieht (looking at you, ruyven )? Ist das auchne Platte mit drei Bohrungen wie der Boden des Microkühlers? Dann könnte ich ja evtl Glück haben und einfach die Platte, die ich schon habe, auf den "großen" Deckel schrauben... Oder weiß jemand, wo es die in der Artikelbeschreibung angesprochenen Austausch-bodeplatten gibt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine die aufsteigende Fließbewegung des Wassers. Ich plane die Pumpe unten anzubringen wodurch das Wasser durch die GPU(s) fließt, dann zum Mainboard, dann zum kleinen Radiator (an der Gehäuse-Decke), hier dann runter zur CPU und dann zum MoRa (obere Öffnung) -> kommt aus der unteren Öffnung wieder raus (Schauch geht nach oben) und in den AGB. Ich habe also 2-3 Steigungen. In dem WaKü-Grundwissen-Posting hieß es aber, man soll Loops vermeiden.


 
Erschwert halt die Entlüftung (wobei die Fließrichtung von oben nach unten im Mora da das größte Problem ist). Aber warum gehst du nicht einfach aus den GPUs zur CPU und von da aus zum oberen Radiator?


----------



## DerJott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich plane die Kühlung des Mainboards für die Zukunft mit ein. Ich müsste sonst vom oberen Radiator die Kabel auf das Mainboard ziehen und dann quer hoch aus, aus dem Gehäuse raus zum MoRa. Für die Lüftung vom MoRa muss ich (soweit hier irgend wo mal gelesen) doch nur den Oberen Zugang öffnen und ggf. Wasser nachkippen - oder?


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auffüllen kannst du über den AGB.Mora nur etwas drehen oder schütteln.


----------



## DerJott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Guellem schrieb:


> Auffüllen kannst du über den AGB.Mora nur etwas drehen oder schütteln.



Das wird ein Spaß - werde den MoRa an die Gehäusewand hängen. 25KG schütteln und drehen xD


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Mai 2014)

Seitenwand samt MoRa abnehmen.
Lässt sich viel leichter schütteln, und ist nicht so unhandlich.


----------



## DerJott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Seitenwand samt MoRa abnehmen.
> Lässt sich viel leichter schütteln, und ist nicht so unhandlich.


 
Ok, weißt du was...niemand mag Klugscheißer....


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Guellem schrieb:


> Mit der Pumpe wirst du niemals Durchflußprobleme bekommen.


 
Moin,

entschuldigt, wenn ich hier mal kurz reinplatze, aber das Thema Pumpe passt gerade so gut 

Ich hab vor diese Pumpe für meine erste Wakü zu kaufen. Die Wakü ist eine simple OnlyCPU-Wakü mit 240er Radi und ich wollte fragen, ob die Pumpe dafür geeignet ist.

Die Reviews habe ich durchgelesen und konnte nichts gegenteiliges herauslesen, aber ich geh lieber nochmal auf Nummer Sicher 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2014)

in der 06/2014 der pcgh war n test drin.

mein fazit: sinnfrei. lieber gleich n laing, da hsst du mehr von.

cpu-only-wakue halte ich auch nur fuer ne parkposition.
gpu muss da mit rein. die cpu allein geht mit ner AiO oder luft besser.


----------



## DOcean (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jap passt, bei Pumpen muss man sich wenig bis gar keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## Schrotti (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Chase nutze ich einen Chieftec Mesh Big Tower -> Chieftec Mesh LCX-01B-B-SL-U3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (der bleibt sowieso).

Nun möchte ich meine Kiste komplett zerlegen, entstauben, und die Lüfter auf dem oberen XSPC 360 tauschen. Diese sind von *Yate Loon* runtergeregelt und saugen Luft von innen durch den Radi nach draußen.

Ich habe mir nun für das komplette System neue Noisblocker BlackSilentfan Lüfter (13db) gekauft und wollte fragen, ob ich die lieber pustent auf den Radiator draufsetzen sollte (vielleicht kühlt es ja besser wenn frische Luft von außen in das Case gepustet wird).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Das wird ein Spaß - werde den MoRa an die Gehäusewand hängen. 25KG schütteln und drehen xD


 
Das ist aber die verlässlichste Lösung, wenn der MoRa nicht von unten nach oben durchflossen wird. Aus den horizontalen Rohren entweicht die Luft nicht zuverlässig von alleine.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den HDDs beim schütteln und drehen. Das ist für die ja im Betrieb ja auch nicht unbedingt toll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sie stehen, ist drehen kein Problem und schütteln bringt ohnehin wenig.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist es ja, ich bin zu faul irgendwas abzuhängen. 
Heißt, wärend ich am schütteln, kippen, rütteln,... bin, bootet der Rechner gerade.

Ist der Lesekopf geparkt, kann man HDDs relativ gut rumschmeißen. Aber während die arbeiten hab ich immer Angst.


----------



## DerJott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist aber die verlässlichste Lösung, wenn der MoRa nicht von unten nach oben durchflossen wird. Aus den horizontalen Rohren entweicht die Luft nicht zuverlässig von alleine.


 
Das heiße Wasser geht oben rein und unten raus. Aus dem Physik-Unterricht weiß ich noch, das Hitze nach oben steigt. Also darf das heiße Wasser nicht unten reinlaufen, da die Wärme sonst auch die oberen Lamellen beeinflusst. Soweit meine Theorie.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das wasser wird aber zwischen "kalt" und "warm" nur etwa 2-3° unterschied haben, also kannst du den teil vernachlässigen. für die entlüftung ist es besser, wenn das wasser unten rein und oben raus fliesst.


----------



## Schrotti (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Antwort?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das thema wurde schon mehrfach behandelt, daher warscheinlich von vielen bereits überlesen. 
es macht keinen wirklichen unterschied, ob der lüfter die luft durch den radi pustet oder saugt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frische Luft von aussen ist um so viel besser, wie sie kühler im Vergleich zur Luft innen ist.
Bei mir (großes sichtfenster, unverglast) macht das keinen Unterschied. 

Theoretisch macht push oder pull keinen Unterschied. Praktisch könnte Push je nach Lüfter *minimal *besser sein. Außerdem könnte es leiser sein. 

Frische Luft von Aussen ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Ich habs aber auch anders rum.


----------



## wolf7 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das ist es ja, ich bin zu faul irgendwas abzuhängen.
> Heißt, wärend ich am schütteln, kippen, rütteln,... bin, bootet der Rechner gerade.


 
entlüftest du deinen Rechner im laufenden Betrieb? sollte man das nicht vorher machen? Ich fülle auch nur sehr ungern Wasser im laufenden Betrieb nach... Festplatten im Betrieb zu schütteln, halte ich für keine gute Idee, außer es sind SSDs. Ich meine, die mögen das vllt aushalten, frage ist nur wie lang und wie oft, bis mal was passiert.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach eigentlich alles so, wie man es nicht machen soll. 

AGB voll machen, PC anschmeißen, Wasser während er halt so vor sich hin rödelt nachgießen. AGB zuschrauben, schütteln.
Meistens klappts nicht in einem rutsch, also PC abwürgen, rütteln und nochmal starten. Das ist dann aber ganz am Anfang, wenn noch kein Wasser in der Pumpe ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schütteln macht man sowieso nicht, eher etwas dran wakkeln. ein wenig bewegung reicht ja, um die blasen aus den ecken zu bekommen. wenn man zu stark rüttelt, bilden sich möglicherweise noch neue blasen, die man dann auch erstmal wieder wegbekommen muss. 
ich hab mein case damals einfach ein wenig gekippt, wieder gerade hingestellt und dann nach ein paar minuten das ganze wiederholt. und ab und zu mal ein leichter stoß gegen die gehäusekante.


----------



## MBKing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde auch eher Wakkeln gerade wenn die Pumpe eine Aquastream ist und auf dem Shoggy fest gemacht wurde 
PC läuft bei mir auch immer, ist ja alles dicht


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also zum "Wasserlassen" bin ich gestern leider nicht mehr gekommen aber ich habe heute morgen noch schnell ein Bild vom AGB gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube wirklich, dass es der Schlauch ist, die Flüssigkeit scheint ja klar zu sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

durch das schwarz nicht so sicher zu erkennen, aber da sieht das wasser echt nicht all zu verdreckt aus. 
reicht ja wenn du ein wenig ablässt, ab in ein glas damit, dann siehst du ja, wie sauber das ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde der Unterschied zu dem Bild auf dem man die Schläuche sieht, ist schon enorm. Werde die Flüssigkeit auf jeden Fall mal kontrollieren.
Mir fällt grad ein, warum es an den Schläuchen so aussehen könnte.....
Ich hatte ja bei ersten Zusammenbau bemerkt, das der Radi ein kleines Leck hatte, welches sich erst gezeigt hatte, als die Pumpe aus war. Ich habe dann ja alles zurück gebaut und den nen neuen Radi bestellt. Bis zum Eintreffen des Radis Stand das System ja offen und war vorher ja schon einmal komplett befüllt. Wäre es also möglich, dass die Schläuche so "stumpf" werden, wenn sie schon einmal Kontakt mit der Flüssigkeit hatten und dann wieder trocken an der Luft stehen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich, ich kann mal bilder von meinen klaren Schläuchen machen, nachdem sie luftgetrocknet sind


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mach mal, wenn die auch trübe aussehen. Also einmal neu verschlauchen.....


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

Was soll daran wahrscheinlich sein? Seid wann verändert sich PVC wenn es trocknet?  
Dann könnte jeder nach jedem Wasserwechsel die Schläuche weg werfen, da sie ja nach dem ablassen trocknen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist mein schlimmstes beispiel  sieht so aus, als haben sich an der unterseite algen gebildet, die dann allerdings später verreckt sind, weil sie kein wasser mehr hatten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Was soll daran wahrscheinlich sein? Seid wann verändert sich PVC wenn es trocknet?


 Nun ja, ich denke hier spielt eher die Mischung aus beiden Faktoren eine Rolle:

Schlauch hatte Kontakt mit der Kühlflüssigkeit + tagelanges, trockenes rumstehen im Licht

Ich zitiere: PVC ist nicht gegen das Einwirken von UV-Strahlung beständig. In Verbindung mit dem Luftsauerstoff wird die Oberfläche oxidiert und es treten Verfärbungen auf


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich werde aus gutem grund meine nächste wakü mit hardline-tubing machen


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst so etwas: Hardline workshop - Water Cooling - Linus Tech Tips?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jup. ich werde nur wohl eher PETG rohre nehmen. die sind bruchfester, hier ien vergleichsvideo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaxWOjGzFvQ


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich denke hier spielt eher die Mischung aus beiden Faktoren eine Rolle:
> 
> Schlauch hatte Kontakt mit der Kühlflüssigkeit + tagelanges, trockenes rumstehen im Licht
> 
> Ich zitiere: PVC ist nicht gegen das Einwirken von UV-Strahlung beständig. In Verbindung mit dem Luftsauerstoff wird die Oberfläche oxidiert und es treten Verfärbungen auf



Ganz ehrlich, wenn die Auswirkungen so drastisch wären dürfte man Linoleum nicht wischen, ist nämlich auch PVC. Das mit dem UV-Licht bezieht sich wohl eher auf extra Beleuchtungsmodule mit UV-Licht wie LEDs etc. Der Anteil an UV-Licht im Sonnenlicht dürfte in Hinblick auf diese Problematik zu vernachlässigen sein.

Ich habe meine Wakue schon mehrfach neu verschlaucht, und der Schlauch ist immer luftgetrocknet. Der Primochill wäre nie auch nur auf die Idee gekommen sich deswegen zu verfärben.


----------



## Kurry (27. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auch eher vernünftiges Wasser kaufen. Diese Billigplörre greift den Schlauch wohl an. Gut und günstig sind die 5L Kanister AC DP.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die schläuche haben auch nicht alle die gleiche zusammensetzung, es sind auch verschieden weichmacher in den schläuchen


----------



## Joselman (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe schon 2 mal die Schläuche gewechselt und dementsprechend Alphacool HF Schlauch und Tygon Schlauch luftgetrocknet. Da ist gar nix passiert. 
Flüssigkeit AC double proctect


----------



## DerJott (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gilt das nur für durchsichtige Schläuche oder auch für die einfarbigen? Wenn man einen schwarzen Schlauch (UV-aktiv) einbaut, sollte die innere Röhre doch nicht von solchen Problemen betroffen sein - oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei dem farbigen ist eher das problem, dass du nicht nachsehen kannst, ob der schlauch angelaufen ist. mein roter masterkleer sieht von aussen genauso aus, wie am ersten tag, wie der von innen aussieht, kann ich nur sehen, wenn ich ein stück der länge nach aufschneide. der ist halt nicht durchsichtig


----------



## DerJott (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ein guter Punkt, der mich gerade auf die Idee gebracht hat, einen kleinen Bereich für einen "Kontrollschlauch" einzuplanen: Zwei Schnellverschlüsse an beiden Enden eines ca. 5 cm langes Schlauches. Den kann man dann ganz einfach von dem ganzen System trennen und kontrollieren. Vielleicht sollte ich noch einen Filter einplanen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kostet nur unnötig, also das mit dem kontrollstück. ein filter dagegen schadet nicht.


----------



## DerJott (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar ist das teuer. WaKü allgemien ist sehr teuer, wie ich bei meiner Planung zur Zeit merke. Aber wenn ich dann eine gute Möglichkeit habe, den Zustand des Schlauchs zu kontrollieren....


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zustand des wasser kontrollieren reicht eigendlich, und das geht über den agb. wenn du sehen willst, wie der schlauch auf die kühlflüssigkeit reagiert, schneide vor dem verschlauchen ein stück ab und lege es in ein glas mit wasser. und das wasser auch mal aufwärmen, damit es etwas näher am anwendungsszenario dran ist


----------



## DerJott (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Hier stand mal ein unlustiger Witz*


----------



## JakPol (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich doof oder versteht sonst auch niemand den Gag? 

Bezüglich Schlauchkontrolle: Schnellkupplungen sind teuer, da gehen mal schnell 50€ für weg. Wenn Du ein "Kontrollstück" im Kreislauf willst, dann such Dir ne Ecke, wo Du nur ein kurzes Schlauchstück hast, und bau da halt transparenten Schlauch ein. IMHO vollkommen unnötig - wenn ein nichttransparenter Schlauch von innen optisch unschön wird, kann Dir das doch ohnehin egal sein? Und falls sich das Wasser verfärbt, siehst DU das eh im AGB, wie Toifel schon mehrfach sagte...


Hat jemand noch Ideen zu meinem GraKa-Spannungswandler-Problem? Ich hab gestern abend mal noch nen separaten Thread dazu aufgemacht, weils hier im Thread zu schnell wieder versackt. Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen


----------



## DerJott (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Bin ich doof oder versteht sonst auch niemand den Gag?
> 
> Bezüglich Schlauchkontrolle: Schnellkupplungen sind teuer, da gehen mal schnell 50€ für weg. Wenn Du ein "Kontrollstück" im Kreislauf willst, dann such Dir ne Ecke, wo Du nur ein kurzes Schlauchstück hast, und bau da halt transparenten Schlauch ein. IMHO vollkommen unnötig - wenn ein nichttransparenter Schlauch von innen optisch unschön wird, kann Dir das doch ohnehin egal sein? Und falls sich das Wasser verfärbt, siehst DU das eh im AGB, wie Toifel schon mehrfach sagte...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, hast Recht, war nur so semi-lustig. Ok, dann spare ich lieber die 50 Euro und prüfe die Wasserqualität über den AGB.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das ist es ja, ich bin zu faul irgendwas abzuhängen.
> Heißt, wärend ich am schütteln, kippen, rütteln,... bin, bootet der Rechner gerade.
> 
> Ist der Lesekopf geparkt, kann man HDDs relativ gut rumschmeißen. Aber während die arbeiten hab ich immer Angst.



Ich würde da jedenfalls selbst meine Faulheit überwinden (hätte ich nicht einfach ne 230 V Pumpe genommen  )




DerJott schrieb:


> Das heiße Wasser geht oben rein und unten raus. Aus dem Physik-Unterricht weiß ich noch, das Hitze nach oben steigt. Also darf das heiße Wasser nicht unten reinlaufen, da die Wärme sonst auch die oberen Lamellen beeinflusst. Soweit meine Theorie.



Falsche Theorie. Was sagt der Physikunterricht zu den Bewegungen warmer und kalter Luft hinter einem Lüfter?




wolf7 schrieb:


> entlüftest du deinen Rechner im laufenden Betrieb? sollte man das nicht vorher machen?



Entlüften geht prinzipiell, wenn man erstmal eine Grundfüllung drin hat, also die Pumpe vernünftig arbeitet - und wenn man keine mechanischen Laufwerke hat und/oder der Rechner so aufgebaut ist, dass man ihn nicht großartig bewegen muss, um zu entlüften.
Der einzige Grund, warum mein System einen Teil der Entlüftungszeit unausgeschaltet zubringt ist, dass ich die Pumpe einfach laufen lasse, während ich aufräume. Sonst wäre ich da sehr schmerzlos. (Aber hey: Bei mir sind Testaufbooten auch schon am booten, während ich noch die Befestigungsmutter aufsetze  ) 




nyso schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn die Auswirkungen so drastisch wären dürfte man Linoleum nicht wischen, ist nämlich auch PVC. Das mit dem UV-Licht bezieht sich wohl eher auf extra Beleuchtungsmodule mit UV-Licht wie LEDs etc. Der Anteil an UV-Licht im Sonnenlicht dürfte in Hinblick auf diese Problematik zu vernachlässigen sein.


 
Die UV-Stärke von Sonnenlicht liegt meilenweit über der von UV-LEDs (versuch mal, dich mit letzteren zu bräunen  ), aber der wichtigere Aspekt sind die weiteren Zusätze im PVC (und deren Reaktion auf Wasserzusätze). Ich habe bei mir Schläuche aus 4-5 verschiedenen Quellen im Einsatz und alle verhalten sich unterschiedlich. Gibt da nach meiner Erfahrung auch keine Korrelation mit dem Preis - der billigste No-Name-Schlauch ist nicht schlechter, als der vom hochpreisigsten Hersteller in meinem Sortiment und der am stärksten vergilbte Schlauch liegt preislich dazwischen


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die UV-Stärke von Sonnenlicht liegt meilenweit über der von UV-LEDs (versuch mal, dich mit letzteren zu bräunen  )


 this

Hast Du ne allgemein gute Empfehlung für eine Schlauch/Flüssigkeit (beides transparent) Kombination. Würde mir nochmal was bestellen, auch wenn ich noch eine ganze Packung Masterkleer und eine Flasche CKC habe. Werde ich hier im Forum sicher los.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss ich passen. Als jemand, der nie von 8/10er Anschlüssen umgestiegen ist, aber mit 1 mm Wandstärke nicht zufrieden ist, nutze ich eher exotische Schläuche. Der 7,5/10,3er, den AT anbietet (und der auch mit 8/11er Anschlüssen funktioniert) vergilbt zumindest bei mir nicht so leicht, wie Masterkleer. (Dafür hat er innen einen grünlichen Belag ausgebildet, als er auf über 40 °C kam  )


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wie bereits gesagt, ich kann Primochill nur empfehlen.
Ich hatte mal G48, roten Farbstoff auf natürlicher Basis und noch irgendwelchen Kram drin, da ist er etwas stumpf geworden. 

Nun habe ich destilliertes Wasser und Mayhems Bakterizid plus Deep Red drin, und da verändert sich nichts.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 mischt man nicht mit irgendwelchen Kram. Nur G48 und demi Wasser. Gibt nur Probleme.


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, die Probleme hatte ich dann  auch^^
Das waren meine Anfänge im Wakü-Bereich, da macht jeder irgendwelche Torheiten


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entlüften geht prinzipiell, wenn man erstmal eine Grundfüllung drin hat, also die Pumpe vernünftig arbeitet - und wenn man keine mechanischen Laufwerke hat und/oder der Rechner so aufgebaut ist, dass man ihn nicht großartig bewegen muss, um zu entlüften.
> Der einzige Grund, warum mein System einen Teil der Entlüftungszeit unausgeschaltet zubringt ist, dass ich die Pumpe einfach laufen lasse, während ich aufräume. Sonst wäre ich da sehr schmerzlos. (Aber hey: Bei mir sind Testaufbooten auch schon am booten, während ich noch die Befestigungsmutter aufsetze  )


Ich mach Grundsätzlich nur den AGB voll und dann den PC an. Nachgefüllt wird dann im laufenden Betrieb und entlüften tut es mit den Netz-Radis schlicht über die Zeit recht gut.

Aber ich lehne natürlich jede Verantwortung ab wenn das jemand nach macht .


----------



## nyso (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich es anders machen sollte

Wäre mir auch zu doof irgendwie. Im Idle produziert die HW kaum Abwärme, da reicht die Masse der Kühler lange aus zur alleinigen Kühlung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühler selbst nicht zwingend. Die meisten Hersteller setzten mittlerweile auf recht dünne Bodenplatten und nur die teuren Topmodelle haben noch Metalldeckel. Die häufiger gekauften, an sich ja auch gleich guten, Varianten mit Kunstoffdeckel haben eine recht geringe Wärmekapazität. Bei z.B. einem Pumpenausfall ist das egal, weil das Wasser im Kühler eine hohe Wärmekapazität hat. Aber wenn man überhaupt erstmal Wasser in den Kühler bekommen muss, können innerhalb weniger Minuten die 70-80 °C überschritten werden. Tritt in so einer Situation ein Problem auf, dass man erstmal schnell zu beheben versucht, ohne den Rechner abzuschalten, könnte es (je nach CPU) zumindest für einige Plexi-Konstruktionen bedenklich warm werden.


----------



## 0bsidian (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt vielleicht nicht zu 100%

Nach dem Einbau und nun mittlerweile 2 Wochen Betrieb bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Wakü-Lösung  allerdings hat sich jetzt ein schwarzes Schaf heausgestellt: Meine Seagate Barracuda 7.200 U/Min macht einen Heidenlärm  Ich habe den Festplattenschlitten mit dem Schwamm des Shoggy-Sandwichs ausgelegt, auf dem die Festplatte nun aufliegt - trotzdem höre ich die Platte noch sehr deutlich.

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, dass die Platte ruhiger wird? Entkoppelt ist sie ja schon, am Schlitten und Festplattenkäfig sind keinerlei Vibrationen festzustellen.

Beste Grüße 
0bsi


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du ein programm findest, womit sich die festplatte künstlich verlangsamen lässt, wird sie vielleicht leiser. kein plan, ob es sowas gibt...

ganz blöd gesagt: kauf dir ne wd green


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt (gab?) z.T. Platten, bei denen man das Acoustic-Management konfigurieren kann, aber wirklich für Ruhe sorgt nur eine Dämmbox (bevorzugt mit Wasserkühler, damit es der Platte nicht zu warm wird).


----------



## playdo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einigem Studieren der WaKü-Guides und Beispielkonfigs hätte ich noch eine Frage zur Auslegung des Radiators.

Ist für die Kühlung meines i5-3570k und meiner Radeon HD 7850 ein 2x140mm Radiator (wie dieser) ausreichend?
Denn die Größe würde super "auf" mein Gehäuse (Fractal Design Define R4) passen.


----------



## ConCAD (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde für die Kühlung von CPU + Graka mindestens zu einem 360er Radi raten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 280er und ein 360er haben in etwa die gleiche leistung. 
ein 280er sollte demnach reichen, allerdings würde ich einen 45mm dicken nehmen, damit kannst du etwas besser kühlen.


----------



## playdo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok schonmal danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Ich kann die Kühlleistung bei WaKü/Radiatoren noch garnicht einschätzen, da ich mich erst seit kurzem mit dem Thema beschäftige.
Mir ginge es hier vordergründig um den Formfaktor mit 2 mal 140mm Lüftern, da mein Gehäuse oben die passenden Aussparungen hätte (Bild).

Bin ich dann mit angenommenem Radi (2x140mm, 45mm dick) in einem eher kritischen Kühlbereich (unter Vollast)?
Oder hält sich das alles noch in Grenzen, solange ich nicht mit OC anfange?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dein system wird unter volllast ohne oc irgendwas zwischen 200W und 250W abwärme produzieren. vielleicht auch etwas mehr. 
die faustregel sagt, ein 120er radiatorfläche pro 100W zu bewältigende abwärme, wenn man leise kühlen möchte. wenn dir die lautstärke egal ist, könntest du bestimmt auch einen 120er alleine für dein system nutzen. 
aber da wäre die wakü ein wenig sinnfrei, die soll schliesslich leiser sein, als eine herkömmliche luftkühlung.


----------



## playdo (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau, es sollte schon etwas leiser sein als jetzt 

Ich werde dann mal mit dem Radiator einen Warenkorb zusammenstellen und im Kaufberatungsforum posten.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## SilverTobias90 (29. Mai 2014)

Sollte so von der Radi Fläche passen wenn man 100W pro 120mm nimmt. Ich nehme aber zum Beispiel 75W für absoluten silent Betrieb


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2014)

tobi, das ist natuerlich immer einfacher silent zu bekommen, wenn mann weniger waermeleistung uebertragen muss.

hab fuer meinen xeon, das bord und die 750gtx nen 360st30 und nen 120xt45.
das duerfte also grob. 200(cpu, geschaetzt)+ 25+ 60 w waermeleistung sein.
das macht also sogar noch unter 75w pro 120er radiflaeche.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> tobi, das ist natuerlich immer einfacher silent zu bekommen, wenn mann weniger waermeleistung uebertragen muss.
> 
> hab fuer meinen xeon, das bord und die 750gtx nen 360st30 und nen 120xt45.
> das duerfte also grob. 200(cpu, geschaetzt)+ 25+ 60 w waermeleistung sein.
> das macht also sogar noch unter 75w pro 120er radiflaeche.



Ja das stimmt wohl, wollte ja nur sagen das wenn er so rechnet eigentlich immer Leistungsreserven zur verfügung hat


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

leistungsreserven hast du bei der 120er pro 100W rechnung auch. dass ein 120er weit mehr abwärme bewältigen kann, sieht man an so beispielen wie der asus ares II oder der kürzlich erschienenen r9 295x2.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2014)

toifel, richtig, wobei man dann aber beruecksichtigen muss, dass man den schauch ggf. passend waehlt, den schlauch auf den anschluessen sichert, ...

mit alphacool hf schlauch auf tuellen ohne sicherung, wuerde ich nicht ne kuehlmitteltemp ueber 40-43°C riskieren.

aber gehen tut fast alles


----------



## DerJott (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eventuell ein kleines (durch Fehlplanung entstandenes) Problem: Ich habe für meinen MoRa3 420 neun 120mm Lüfter geholt. Leider passen diese nicht in das Gewinde, weil ich scheinbar 9x140mm Lüfter brauche. Ist das richtig so? Oder stelle ich mich gerade einfach nur recht blöd an und man kann doch die 120mm Lüfter montieren? 
Ich habe mir die hier geholt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) 78383

Sollte ich nun doch 140mm Lüfter brauchen, wollte ich mir entweder die hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK1 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK1 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79053
oder die hier holen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aerocool Shark Fan Great White Edition - White (140x140x25mm) Aerocool Shark Fan Great White Edition - White (140x140x25mm) 79095
Die ersten sind wohl leiser, drehen aber nur bis min. 800 U/m. Die zweiten sind wohl lauter, lassen sich aber auch auf 700 U/m runterregeln. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung von euch mit den Lüftern gemacht?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der mora 3 420 ist für 140er lüfter und der mora 3 360 ist für 120er. steht aber eigendlich auch in der artikelbeschreibung  

die nb bspro pk1 drehen mit maximal 700rpm, die aerocool mit maximal 800. 
ich empfehle dennoch die noiseblocker. du kannst allerdings die pk2 nehmen und diese runterregeln. so hast du es leise und kühl, aber die möglichkeit, bei bedarf die löüfter hochzudrehen

oder du schickst den mora zurück und holst dir den für 120er.


----------



## DerJott (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der mora 3 420 ist für 140er lüfter und der mora 3 360 ist für 120er. steht aber eigendlich auch in der artikelbeschreibung
> 
> die nb bspro pk1 drehen mit maximal 700rpm, die aerocool mit maximal 800.
> ich empfehle dennoch die noiseblocker. du kannst allerdings die pk2 nehmen und diese runterregeln. so hast du es leise und kühl, aber die möglichkeit, bei bedarf die löüfter hochzudrehen
> ...


 
Ja, lesen und so... 
MoRa zurücksenden ist nicht. Der hängt schon am Gehäusedeckel. Ich kauf lieber größere Lüfter. Meinst du >die< PK2?: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79054


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja genau, die meinte ich. die sollten bei 1200rpm immernoch nicht wirklich laut sein, aber da jeder das anders empfindet, musst du das für dich entscheiden. zum steuern wäre etwas automatischen wie eine aquaero nicht verkehrt. 
oder wenn du das manuell machen willst, jede bliebige lüftersteuerung, die entsprechend keistung bereitstellen kann. ich würde die lüfter dann in dreiergruppen zusammenfassen, dann bist du noch flexibler, was die die regelung angeht. 
du kannst natürlich auch die noiseblocker blacksilentpro pk-ps nehmen, und diese einfach über das mainboard regeln lassen. hierzu wäre allerdings ein entsprechendes adapterkabel nötig.

diese lüfter: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS ( 140x140x25mm ) 79158
dieses kabel 2x: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm (AK-CBFA03-45) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

eines dieser kabel kann 5 lüfter über einen pwm-port am mainboard regeln, durch das zusamenstecken kommst du auf 9 lüfter. und da die lüfter mit diesen kabeln den strom direkt vom netzteil bekommen, wird auch das mainboard nicht weiter belastet. das kabel gibt es auch mit sata-stromanschluss, der ist für meinen geschmack aber zu instabil. geht bei viel stecken zu leicht kaputt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es geht einfach nix über molex 
dahingehend war sata leider beim strom ein rückschritt


----------



## DerJott (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ja genau, die meinte ich. die sollten bei 1200rpm immernoch nicht wirklich laut sein, aber da jeder das anders empfindet, musst du das für dich entscheiden. zum steuern wäre etwas automatischen wie eine aquaero nicht verkehrt.
> oder wenn du das manuell machen willst, jede bliebige lüftersteuerung, die entsprechend keistung bereitstellen kann. ich würde die lüfter dann in dreiergruppen zusammenfassen, dann bist du noch flexibler, was die die regelung angeht.
> du kannst natürlich auch die noiseblocker blacksilentpro pk-ps nehmen, und diese einfach über das mainboard regeln lassen. hierzu wäre allerdings ein entsprechendes adapterkabel nötig.
> 
> ...



Lüftersteuerung habe ich schon mitbestellt - die Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT und eine Peitsche habe ich ebenfalls schon 9x3 Pin auf 3 Pin mit einer "Fan Speed Signal" Leitung. Mir fehlen halt nur noch die Lüfter 

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kein problem. die aquaero 6 sollte auch problemlos mit den 9 lüftern auf einem kanal klarkommen


----------



## DerJott (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> kein problem. die aquaero 6 sollte auch problemlos mit den 9 lüftern auf einem kanal klarkommen


 
Ja, das hoffe ich doch sehr! Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Y-Kabel für 2x 4 Pin PWM Molex mit Tachosignalleitung auf 3 PIN, um das an den aquaero 6 anschließen zu können. Kannst du ein gutes, das auch schön stabil ist?

*Edit*
Oder kann ich das hier nehmen und die beiden Lüfter, die dran hängen, gleich an den qauaero anschließen? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13256_Aquacomputer-aquabus-Y-Kabel-4polig.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn genug platz neben dem anschluss ist, kannst du auch ein normalen 4pin splitter nehmen. oder du nimmst einen 3pin-splitter der stecker ohne gehäuse hat. oder bearbeitest das steckergehäuse, dass auch 4pin lüfter da reinpassen


----------



## DerJott (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn genug platz neben dem anschluss ist, kannst du auch ein normalen 4pin splitter nehmen. oder du nimmst einen 3pin-splitter der stecker ohne gehäuse hat. oder bearbeitest das steckergehäuse, dass auch 4pin lüfter da reinpassen


 
Dann nehme ich lieber den Splitter. Platz wird da genug sein. So viele Lüfter habe ich nicht und die Anzahl anderer Module hält sich derzeit noch in Grenzen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sehe gerade, die aqaero 6 hat sowieso 4pin-anschlüsse für die lüfter. also passt da definitiv ein 4pin stecker rauf


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine neue Eheim 1046-220v Steuerung.
Funktionen sind: 
12v/220V Relais-Schaltung der Pumpe, zu starten
Nachlauf von 2-30 min (je nach Einstellung) nach ausschalten des PCs.
manueller Start der Pumpe über ein Schalter


----------



## butzler (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool, gute Arbeit. Selbst gemacht ist doch einfach immer am Besten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe es schon an ein Ersatz-Netzteil getestet, mit Erfolg. 
Vorteil ist, der PC kühlt nach herunterfahren weiter und kurzes ausschalten des PCs, schadet der Pumpe nicht mehr.


----------



## uss-voyager (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich will mir morgen vielleicht ein  Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 kaufen. Nun Grübel ich über die Lüfter nach. Ist es besser 9x 120mm oder 4x 180m Lüfter zu nehmen?
Also entweder 9x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 12 700rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 12 700rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) 78350 oder 4x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) 79089
Oder lieber ganz andere Lüfter?
Lohnt sich der aufpreis von 30-35€ bei den 180mm Lüftern die Dickere Version [32mm] zu nehmen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gordon, wie funkioniert das teil? wird zwischen das kaltgerätekabel und netzteil geklemmt und die pumpe dann an den molex und erst, wenn das netzteil strom zieht, wird auch strom für den molex freigegeben?


----------



## Joungmerlin (29. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere machst du den Rechner an. Damit kriegt der Molex Strom, somit schaltet das Relais und die 1046 220V geht an.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ohne Master-Slave-Funktion. Ja das Teil kommt vor das Netzteil. Der molex ist umgebaut und ist der Anschluss für die Pumpe. Ansteuerung erfolgt über den 2pin 12v Anschluss.


----------



## Bozzreen (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin neu hier und frage mich was es mit der Enthauptung einer CPU auf sich hat!? Wäre nett wenn mir das jmd. erklären könnte und ob so etwas für einen Wakü-Neuling umsetzbar ist (ggf. unter Anleitung)


----------



## butzler (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum.
Wenn Du das Köpfen der CPU meinst, ist hier alles perfekt erklärt:

[Sammelthread] Ivy Bridge & Haswell geköpft - Erfahrungen ohne HS bzw. mit gewechseltem TIM


----------



## Bozzreen (30. Mai 2014)

Danke


----------



## DerJott (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bozzreen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin neu hier und frage mich was es mit der Enthauptung einer CPU auf sich hat!? Wäre nett wenn mir das jmd. erklären könnte und ob so etwas für einen Wakü-Neuling umsetzbar ist (ggf. unter Anleitung)


 
Dazu gab´s in der aktuellen PCGH einen größeren Artikel zum Nachlesen mit Bildern und Hintergrundinfos. Wenn du die aktuelle Ausgabe noch im Kiosk findest, kaufen und lesen. Lohnt sich!


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ansonsten dürfte dazu auch mehr im unterforum für extrem-übertakter stehen


----------



## uss-voyager (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Hi ich will mir morgen vielleicht ein  Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 kaufen. Nun Grübel ich über die Lüfter nach. Ist es besser 9x 120mm oder 4x 180m Lüfter zu nehmen?
> Also entweder 9x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 12 700rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 12 700rpm Black Silent Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) 78350 oder 4x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black ( 180x180x25mm ) 79089
> Oder lieber ganz andere Lüfter?
> Lohnt sich der aufpreis von 30-35€ bei den 180mm Lüftern die Dickere Version [32mm] zu nehmen?


 
Da keiner was zu geschrieben hat, hatte ich mich für diese 180mm Lüfter entschieden Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lüfterpaket) Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lüfterpaket) 79088.
Den Phobya Nova hatte ich als B-Ware gekauft wo bei stand das er nur Wasserrückstände hat und ansonsten in Ordnung ist. Was aber wohl ein Fehler war. Es waren sehr viele Lamellen stark verbogen und das komplette Zubehör fehlt. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die Full Copper Version habe wie mir voher versprochen wurde denn auf der Verpackung steht Vorkammern aus Messing.
Die Lüfter habe ich dann mal an meine Lüftersteuerung gehangen und war verwundert wie wenig Luft die mir entgegen Blasen. Habe dann ein Lüfter mal direkt ans Board gehangen und da liefen die Lüfter dann auch schneller. Meine Lüftersteuerung ist nur so eine Billige einfache Cooltek 4 Kanal Lüftersteuerung LSK435B (600300233) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ka warum der Lüfter daran langsamer läuft.
Werde dann jetzt mal eine neue Lüftersteuerung holen und hoffen das der Lüfter daran genau so schnell läuft wie am Board. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya TPC 4x Fan- or Pump-Controller 30Watt each Channel - Single Bay 5,25" Phobya TPC 4x Fan- or Pump-Controller 30Watt each Channel - Single Bay 5,25" 70222
Bei 30 Watt pro Kanal sollte ich ja alle 4 Lüfter an einem Kanal anschließen können oder? 
Wollte dann noch zwei Temperatursensoren an die Lüftersteuerung hängen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71170 die Temperaturen davon sollte die Lüftersteuerung ja anzeigen können oder? Weil die Lüftersteuerung nicht unter der Kompatibilitätsliste steht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uss-voyager was willst du alles kühlen???

FeuerToifel du hast mich auf eine gute Idee gebracht. 
Ich werde mir von KEMO-Electronic GmbH, den MASTER/SLAVE SCHALTER besorgen und die Schaltung dann über diesen erweitern.
http://www.voelkner.de/products/589873/Kemo-Master-Slave-Schalter-M103N-Baustein-230-V-AC.html


----------



## uss-voyager (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie in meiner Sig angegeben


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gordon, mit einer master/slave-schaltung dürfte aber die nachlaufsteuerung nicht mehr gehen. es sei denn, du lötest einen fetten kondensator zwischen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uss-voyager LOL, dein Prozi + AMD R9 290 sollte ein 360er+ 240er ausreichen dein. Und an deiner stelle wurde ich mal die SpaWa kühlen von dein Asrock 970 Extreme 4, da die 0815 sind.

FeuerToifel der MASTER/SLAVE SCHALTER wird nur zur Erweiterung genutzt, da dieser nur meine Zeitsteuerung umschaltet.
Die Zeitsteuerung schaltet dann ein Relais für die Pumpe.


----------



## uss-voyager (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zur zeit ein Phobya G Changer 480 und bekomme bei Watch Dogs mit voll aufgedrehten Lüftern 30 Grad Wassertemperatur bei 20 Grad Zimmertemperatur. Im Sommer bei 30 Grad im Zimmer habe ich dann über 40 Grad Wassertemperatur. Der Pumpe zu liebe sollten es nicht mehr als 36 grad sein hatte ich irgend wo mal gelesen. Deswegen jetzt der Nova. Und zu viel Kühlung kann man eh nie haben.
Auf die SpaWa vom Board pusten Gehäuselüfter drauf.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche pumpe hast du? die dürfte aber in jedemfall auch noch bis 50°C keine probleme bekommen.


----------



## uss-voyager (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eheim 600. Aber wie gesagt ich hab auch lieber etwas mehr Reserve als wenn alles am Limit läuft. Vielleicht kommt ja auch irgend wann mal eine zweite R9 290 dazu.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit dem großen radiator hast du da defintiv genug reserve für.


----------



## DerJott (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*High flow oder nicht high flow? *

Hey Leute,
ich habe mir den Filter von Aquacomputer geholt (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende G1/4 Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende G1/4 32180) und wollte mal fragen, wie es eigentlich ausschaut, wenn ich ein "non high flow" Element in meine WaKü einbaue. Habe ich dadurch große Nachteile bei der Kühlung?


----------



## ConCAD (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur weil du einen solchen Filter einbaust, wirst du nicht schlagartig zu wenig Durchfluss haben. Spricht also eigentlich nichts dagegen, den zu verwenden. Die Bezeichnung "high flow" in den Produktbeschreibungen ist in erster Linie eh nur für's Marketing.


----------



## santos (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ConCad
als Beispiel gedacht, nimm einen Schnellverschluss von Firma XYZ und einen High Flow. Vergleich die beiden mal. Du wirst feststellen, das Marketing nicht immer für alles herhalten kann.

@DerJott
ich habe diesen Filter auch, solange er nicht verstopft, macht es dem Durchfluss nichts.  Sollte er verstopfen, also seiner eigentlichen Aufgabe nachkommen, wofür er ja entwickelt wurde, wird er gereinigt und wieder eingesetzt, feddich.
Dem Durchfluss wird zu viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, schlecht wäre kein Durchfluss. Wenn die Temperatur im Rahmen bleibt, egal bei welchen Durchfluss, spielt die Literzahl keine Rolle. Ein Beispiel:
Dein Rechner hat mit 30l/h Durchfluss 30°C und mit 200l/h 29°C wäre das für bedeutend, würdest Du dafür mehr Geld ausgeben?


----------



## DerJott (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> @ConCad
> als Beispiel gedacht, nimm einen Schnellverschluss von Firma XYZ und einen High Flow. Vergleich die beiden mal. Du wirst feststellen, das Marketing nicht immer für alles herhalten kann.
> 
> @DerJott
> ...


 
Nein, wäre es nicht. Aber es ist gut zu wissen. Ich danke euch


----------



## wolf7 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne kurze Frage: hat jemand ne Empfehlung für mich hinsichtlich 9 120er Lüfter für den Mora 3 im Pull Betrieb? Soll natürlich möglichst leise sein und wird über das Aquaero 6 geregelt werden.


----------



## oelkanne (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nach guten Pull Lüftern such ich auch grad un ich kann dir schonmal sagen dass die Corsair AF Serie nicht unbedingt dazu geeignet ist


----------



## wolf7 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Eloops sollen auch im Pull Betrieb mist sein, weiß net, wie es mit den NB-BlackSilentFan Lüfrtern ausschaut, die müssen ja für meine Zwecke nicht zu stark sein, aber halt absolut leise.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann eher die blacksilent pro. pl-2 sollte reichen, die kann man auch noch runterdrehen


----------



## DerJott (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage an die Leute, die ihren MoRa am Gehäusedeckel haben: Wie habt ihr die Anschlüsse zur Peitsche gezogen? Und habt ihr die Abdeckklappe angebracht, oder sind eure Lüfter "offen"?


----------



## oelkanne (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nen Mora am Gehäusedeckel findest du eher selten....

und...welche Peitsche??


----------



## DerJott (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Nen Mora am Gehäusedeckel findest du eher selten....
> 
> und...welche Peitsche??



Diese Peitsche: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz 81049


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du geschickt zwischen den einzelnen lüftern die kabel einklemmst, hast du nur an zwei oder sogar nur an einer stelle kabel rausgucken.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's wo eine Liste aller verfügbaren Komplett-GPU-Kühler? Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Graphikkarte wo ich nen GPU Kühler bekomme der alles kühlt aber der quasi so "schwach" wie möglich ist. Also so maximal R260X oder so... aber da is man ja tagelang am Seiten abklappern


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2014)

Ich denke der Aquatuning Shop ist da noch am nächsten dran.

 Soll die Karte denn nur preisgünstig oder auch verbrauchsgünstig sein? Bei ersterem würde ich schlicht nach gebrauchtem Ex-High-End schauen.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sie sollte leistungsmässig etwas über meiner jetzigen HD5770 liegen. Aber ansonsten hab ich wenig Anforderungen. Lautlos wäre halt schön, aber wird's so nedd geben. In nem mini-ITX Gehäuse ist nedd viel Platz für Lüfter... und eigentlich wollte ich die Karte ans Wasser packen, nur ohne Full Cover is es eher witzlos.
 Dank der ganzen Umlabelei bei AMD und Nvidia hab ich als jemand der sich nedd ständig damit befasst auch komplett die Übersicht verloren was taugt und was nedd


----------



## JakPol (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein entfernter Bekannter von mir hat grade auf Facebook gepostet, wie glücklich er über seinen neuen PC ist. Hat bei Snogard ein Komplettsystem gekauft. Bin ich ein schlechter Mensch, weil ich ein bisschen abschätzig auf die verbaute AiO-CPU-Wasserkühlung schaue ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2014)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Sie sollte leistungsmässig etwas über meiner jetzigen HD5770 liegen.


Dann würde ich versuchen eine 68xx oder 78xx gebraucht inkl. Wakü zu bekommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kein schlechter mensch, eher einer, der mehr weiss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2014)

kuhprah, hat deine 5770 zufaellig den ek-fc5770 drauf?

wenn ja, referenzlayout gtx 750ti, mit minimaler anpassung passt der drauf.

 und dank platinengroesse und geringer tdp sehr nice fuer itx


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 5770 hat gar nix drauf. Ist die von ASUS, EAH5770 glaub hiess die. Da gabs aber nie nen full cover. Von der Power würde mir die ja reichen, aber wenn ich nen Lüfter für den RAM brauch is es auch wieder nix.

 Daher such ich im Grunde die kleinste/schwächste Karte wo ich nen Full-Cover Block drauf machen kann.

 Gebrauch im ebay is halt immer so ne Sache... die meisten Leute verlangen für Hardware Phantasiepreise und Rückgabe etc. kann man da ja auch vergessen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2014)

ne gtx750 ohne ti braucht weder auf ram noch vrms kuehler oder gar luefter. die ti ist nur n bissel schneller. aber das duerfte bei der nicht anders sein.
gpu-only reicht also im ernstfall 

ist einstiegssegment.

man kanns tun 
wenn mans ordentlich mschen will klebt man kuehlkoerper drauf, aber die werden gerade mal handwarm, also weit unter 50°


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann passts ja. Und für Diablo 3 reicht die ja auch gut aus  Wäre ne R7 260X von dem Speicher her am gleichen Hitzelevel?


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht bei einer 750 nicht sogar reines passiv? Da brauchst du glaube ich nichtmal ne Wakü, einfach etwas Luftstrom.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn das reicht, warum packt ASUS dann da gleich 2 Lüfter drauf?


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weil zwei lüfter sich besser verkaufen  und in der theorie beide langsamer (=leiser) sein können, als einer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2014)

fuer passiv sibd schon heftige kuehler noetig. wuerde ich nicht machen, dann eher luefter drauf lassen, so laut werden die karten ja nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal eine eigentlich passive 8500GT auf Wasser umgebaut weil ich sonst die Lüfter hätte hochdrehen müssen. Zumindest GPU-only lohnt sich auch bei unerwarteten Kandidaten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zur frage mit dem speicher: auf den meisten der neueren karten reicht es dem speicher, wenn man da da passivkühler draufklebt und diese von einem leichten luftstrom umwehen lässt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, reicht.
Es muss aber auch wirklich ein Luftstrom da sein. Ram OC mit Spannungserhöhung würd ich dabei ebenfalls lassen.

Also zumindest bei meiner HD6870 und der jetzigen HD7870XT funzt das so.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde dir ne GTX 750 (Ti) empfehlen: PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 750/GTX 750 Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Gibtz sogar nen "Fullcover" von EKWB, der GPU und Speicher kühlt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2014)

sky, noch einer ausser dem ek-fc5770?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke der Aquatuning Shop ist da noch am nächsten dran.


 
Zusätzlich würde ich immer auch bei Caseking gucken. EKWB wird von Aquatuning ja komplett boykottiert und bei einigen Importmarken gibt es auch Unterschiede im Angebot.


----------



## Joselman (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> EKWB wird von Aquatuning ja komplett boykottiert .....


 
Warum eigentlich? Gibt es da nähere Infos?


----------



## santos (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles nur Vermutungen warum und weshalb, keiner der Firmen wird seine Politik der Öffentlichkeit unterbreiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Gibt es da nähere Infos?


 
Aquatuning sagt, EK will keine Lizenzgebühren zahlen. EK sagt, Aquatuning kopiert EK Entwicklungen.
Wer recht hat, ist nicht so ganz klar.

Aquatuning und EK Water Blocks beenden Kooperation im Streit




Spoiler



Meine private Meinung: Zumindest die Technik, von der EK behauptet, dass Aquatuning dafür abkassieren möchte, stammt von Watercool. Der Kühler, für den Aquatuning nach eigenem Bekudnen Lizenzgebühren möchte, gibt es gar nicht mehr. Und Aquatunings Töchter Alphacool und Phobya haben tatsächlich einige Produkte im Angebot, die EK Produkten ähnlicher sehen, als es die reine praktische Notwendigkeit diktiert - auch wenn EK allgemein nicht gerade vor Innovationskraft sprudelt und es unzählige weitere etwas-weniger-aber-doch-ähnliche Produkte am Markt gibt.


----------



## Joselman (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zusammengefasst kann man also sagen es geht ums Geld (wie immer). Das reicht für Streit + Trennung (wie immer). 

Danke für den Link!


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> sky, noch einer ausser dem ek-fc5770?


 
Ja, der EK-FC750 GTX: EK-FC750 GTX - Acetal - GeForce GTX 7x0/Titan Series - Full Cover for Nvidia GeForce - VGA Blocks - Blocks


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2014)

nice, aber n bissl teuer.

und verfuegbarkeit ist nicht gegeben.

der fc5770 passt mit a bissel modding oder halt gpu-only 
den fc750 sehe ich nicht als vk-schlager.
dafuer duerfte der aber auch auf 5770er/6770er psssen....


----------



## uss-voyager (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> mit dem großen radiator hast du da defintiv genug reserve für.


 
Da der Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 ein riesen Loch hatte weil der Vorbesitzer eine Schraube durch den ganzen Radiator gejagt hat wird es nun der Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT black.
Ich hoffe die wollen mir das jetzt nicht in die Schuhe schieben... Wieso so was nicht vernünftig Kontrolliert wird wenn die ein Radiator zurück bekommen... Das kann was werden wenn ich da morgen vorbei fahre und den Durchlöcherten Radi wieder zurück bringe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du sollst auch nicht die phaser schiessübungen am mora durchführen 

und wenn, stell da steil auf bestäubung


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2014)

Bestäubung vor allem xDDDDDD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juni 2014)

besser bestaeubt als zerloechert


----------



## Vagas (3. Juni 2014)

Habe heute abend meine ersten waku build gebootet. Wollte fragen, ob diese Werte okay sind? 
An dem Lüfter Kanal 1 hängen über ein Y-Kabel 9*140mm Lüfter an einer MoRa dran XD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Durchfluss: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oelkanne (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da die Bilder nur den Durchfluss und die 100% Drehzahl deines Aquaero zeigen lässt sich das schwer sagen


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sehe auf dem ersten bild eine tempangabe von etwas über 22°C. wo wird die gemessen?


----------



## oelkanne (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte die Endstufentemperatur sein und wenn das so ist dann is das völlig normal...


----------



## uss-voyager (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe nun den MO-RA3 mit 4x Silverstone 180mm SST-FN181-BL Lüfter fertig Montiert und die Lüfter Brummen wie verrückt ist nicht auszuhalten egal bei welcher Umdrehungen. Ich wollte eigentlich ein leiseres System haben und nicht ein lauteres...

Edit: Vielleicht liegt es doch nicht an den Silverstone Lüftern. Ich habe gerade mal 4x 120mm Noiseblocker vom Anderen Radiator auf den MO-RA3 geschraubt und auch die Brummen sobald der Motor läuft. Auf dem anderen Radiator brummen die nicht.
Also kommt das wohl vom MO-RA3 das brummen? Wie kann ich das denn beseitigen?


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2014)

Lüfter entkoppeln. Die Vibrationen der Lüfter brummen so.


----------



## Vagas (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind die Angaben zusammengefasst zum ersten Lüfterkanal. Wollte Wissen, ob die Werte so in Ordnung sind? Weil ich ein bisschen kritisch war damit 9x Lüfter an ein Kanal zu klemmen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche version vom aquaero hast du jetzt eigendlich? wenn es version 6 ist, packt der das locker. 
der 5er mit wasserkühlung glaub auch, sofern die lüfter nicht zuviel strom ziehen


----------



## oelkanne (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sobald du das AE auf einem Kanal zuviel belastest und die Endstufe ihre höchsttemperatur erreicht hat ... erfolgt eine Schutzfunktion die den entsprechenden Kanal auf 100% Steuert um die entstehende Wärme von der Endstufe zu nehmen. Also bnesteht keinerlei Gefahr für dein System bzw. das AE an sich selbst...

Falls es je dazu kommt drehen dann plötzlich ALLE Lüfter die an dem überlasteten Kanal angeschlossen sind voll auf , was du hören solltest, und damit weist du ich muss was ändern

Bevor sowass nicht passiert ist alles im grünen


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2014)

Der Schutz ist also, dass der überlastete Kanal nochmal mehr Saft bekommt, und damit noch heißer wird? Das wäre doch etwas arschlos, oder?

Z.B. wenn man 9 Lüfter außen am Mora hat, bringt es doch der AE6 gar nichts, wenn die sich plötzlich schneller drehen. Sie wird dadurch nur noch schneller heißer.
Sinnvoller wäre, wenn die Lüfter sich je nach Temperatur der AE6 runterregeln würden, bis die Leistungsaufnahme der Lüfter in einem guten Verhältnis mit der Temperatur des Kanals steht. Dazu noch eine Anzeige im Display oder in der aquasuite, das würde was bringen.


----------



## JakPol (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Der Schutz ist also, dass der überlastete Kanal nochmal mehr Saft bekommt, und damit noch heißer wird? Das wäre doch etwas arschlos, oder?
> 
> Z.B. wenn man 9 Lüfter außen am Mora hat, bringt es doch der AE6 gar nichts, wenn die sich plötzlich schneller drehen. Sie wird dadurch nur noch schneller heißer.
> Sinnvoller wäre, wenn die Lüfter sich je nach Temperatur der AE6 runterregeln würden, bis die Leistungsaufnahme der Lüfter in einem guten Verhältnis mit der Temperatur des Kanals steht. Dazu noch eine Anzeige im Display oder in der aquasuite, das würde was bringen.


 
Nein, Du verstehst was falsch: Der AE bekommt 12V vom Netzteil geliefert. Wenn er nun die Lüfter aber nur mit 5V ansprechen soll, müssen die verbliebenen 7V ja irgendwo hin, die verpuffen ja nicht einfach ins Nirvana. Und diese 7V werden beim Wandeln quasi in Wärme umgesetzt. Wenn Du keinen zusätzlichen Kühler auf dem AE hast, wird also der Spannungswandler, der für den Lüfterkanal zuständig ist, sehr sehr heiß. Und irgendwann kommt er in eine Zone, wo er so heiß ist, dass es für den AE bedenklich wird. Dann regelt er den Kanal auf 80% hoch, also ~9,5V, so dass nur noch 2,5V in Wärmeenergie auf den Spannungswandler drücken. Wenn auch das zu heiß wird, fährt er den Kanal auf 100% hoch. Nicht, um die Lüfter hochzudrehen, die sind dem AE wurscht, sondern einfach nur, damit die 12V vom Netzteil direkt als 12V aus dem Kanal fließen und keine Verlustspannung mehr auf dem Spannungswandler lastet. Dadurch sollte der Spannungswandler wieder abkühlen können, so dass der AE später wieder auf die gewünschte Spannung (in diesem Beispiel 5V) runterregeln kann.

Das ganze lässt sich umgehen, indem man eben einen geeigneten Kühler auf den AE baut. Meist reicht der Passivkühler, wenn ein bisschen Luftbewegung an der Stelle herrscht, an der der AE verbaut ist, sonst eben der Wasserkühler.


----------



## oelkanne (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zusatz  : Mein AE 6 regelt insgesammt 20 Lüfter...auf 3 Kanäle verteilt ohne in irgendwelche Probleme zu kommen


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok, so ergibt das natürlich Sinn, danke dafür


----------



## DOcean (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das gilt aber nur im Analog Modus.... im PWM Modus sollte ja theo. 0 Verlustleistung am AQ anfallen.... und in dem Fall macht Vollgas geben auch wenig Sinn...


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Zusatz  : Mein AE 6 regelt insgesammt 20 Lüfter...auf 3 Kanäle verteilt ohne in irgendwelche Probleme zu kommen



im demovideo sind es 20 lüfter auf 2 kanäle 



DOcean schrieb:


> das gilt aber nur im Analog Modus.... im PWM Modus  sollte ja theo. 0 Verlustleistung am AQ anfallen.... und in dem Fall  macht Vollgas geben auch wenig Sinn...


 
und dennoch gibt es auch für die AE6 einen kühlkörper, auf den man zudem auch noch den wasserkühler schrauben kann


----------



## oelkanne (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaa der wasserkühler für nen AE6...  ich hab mich fast geschmissen als ich das gesehen hab


----------



## Joselman (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ihn gekauft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

selbst der passivkühler wäre doch schon rausgeworfenes geld  
der macht wenigstens optisch was her, selbst wenn man das eh nicht sieht 

der waküler dürfte an sich der gleiche sein, der bei dem ae5 direkt verschraubt wird


----------



## oelkanne (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Joselmann...

Also beim AE5 hat ich selbst den Wasserkühler drauf aber beim 6´er ist das sowas von unnötig geworden..naja 

PS: Der wasserkühler IST der geliche


----------



## Joselman (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich is das rausgeworfenes Geld. Ich musste es aber einfach haben. 

Der Kühler heizt das auch eher auf 27° als das da irgendwas gekühlt wird.


----------



## santos (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oje, wenn das die "Geiz ist geil Lobby" sieht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im grunde ist wasserkühlung an sich rausgeworfenes geld  
wenn es danach geht, haben wir alle den boxed-kühler zu nutzen


----------



## santos (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt und Frischluft wird eingefächert.


----------



## 0bsidian (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> stimmt und Frischluft wird eingefächert.


 
Ach Quatsch, einfach einen Ventilator davorstellen und gut ist


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, der braucht ja Strom. Wenn schon dann zuwedeln


----------



## Vagas (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen guten Erklärungen.  Jetzt hab ich auch das Prinzip verstanden und viel dazu gelernt!
Da brauche ich mir, bei meinem AE6 keine Sorgen zu machen ^^


----------



## uss-voyager (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Lüfter entkoppeln. Die Vibrationen der Lüfter brummen so.


 
Ich habe jetzt mal zum testen einen Lüfter nur mit TesaMoll (Schaumstoff) am Radiator befestigt ohne zu schrauben selbst damit brummt es noch. Zwar leiser als vorher aber es könnte noch besser sein. Ich werde die Tage noch anderes TesaMoll aus Gummi/Silikon ausprobieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vielleicht sind es auch einfacjh die lüfter selber?


----------



## uss-voyager (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne wenn ich die Lüfter in der Hand halte brummt nichts. Aber ich habe jetzt ruhe die Lüfter kleben jetzt auf Tesa Moll Gummidichtung  http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128
und nun ist es endlich leise. Und Abdichten tut das zeug auch noch.


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2014)

Wird eure Backplate auch so warm? Habe die EKWB Backplate für die R9 290. Karte + CPU (4770K) alle @ Stock sind beim Zocken auf circa 50°C, aber die Backplate wird ziemlich warm. Ist das normal?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wärme steigt auf, da die backplate im weg ist, nimmt diese die wärme auf. und wenn die noch mit wärmeleitpads mit der karte verbunden ist erst recht


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wärme steigt auf, da die backplate im weg ist, nimmt diese die wärme auf. und wenn die noch mit wärmeleitpads mit der karte verbunden ist erst recht



Da hat du wohl recht, allerdings hat es mich doch gewundert wie sich die (arme) Backplate erwärmt. 
Wenn ich mal länger zocke, wird die Backplate richtiig heiss, dass ich sie mit der Hand kaum nicht berühren kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du kannst die ja mit kühlrippen bekleben  vielleicht wird die dann weniger warm xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juni 2014)

fuer die 290er gibts nicht umsonst backplates mit heatpipe zum wasser, oder gar wasserkuehl-backplates .


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du kannst die ja mit kühlrippen bekleben  vielleicht wird die dann weniger warm xD


Wäre eine Idee 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> fuer die 290er gibts nicht umsonst backplates mit heatpipe zum wasser, oder gar wasserkuehl-backplates .


Ja, das habe ich gesehen. Ist es aber schädlich? Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum sollte es schädlich sein, wenn die backplate über eine heatpipe oder sogar aktiv gekühlt wird?


----------



## Joselman (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Grafikkarte wird noch schwerer das ist alles. Ich finds geil.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die paar gramm mehr  hab gerade den artikel zu der powercolor dual-hawaii gesehen, das ding wiegt 3kilo


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> warum sollte es schädlich sein, wenn die backplate über eine heatpipe oder sogar aktiv gekühlt wird?


Sorry, da habe ich mich wahrscheinlich etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, ob es in irgeneiner Form schädlich für die Grafikkarte sein könnte, aufgrund der nicht-aktiv gekühlten Backplate.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso meinst du das  ich hab noch nirgendwo von einer verbrannten karte durch gelesen, wo die backplate schuld ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht wirklich, aber für wirklich kalt-stellen ist das mit der aktiven backplate natürlich besser 
geht aber auch ohne, logisch 

meien gtx 750 ist mit werkskühler auch kalt genug, mit wasser ist aber auch besser 
in vielen fällen bleibt se dann sogar unter 40 grad gpu


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die aktive müsste dann allerdings wirklich aktiv sein, und nicht nur mit einer heatpipe angebunden wie aquacomputer das macht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jupp, hab schon abenteuerliche konstr. gesehen 
2. FC auf der rückseite


----------



## Joselman (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre dann noch ne Stufe besser. Ich denke für den RAM auf der Rückseite ist die Heatpipe mehr als ausreichend. Sonst ist da ja gar nix.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rückseite der SPAWAS? das hilft da auch


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie effektiv das kühlen der rückseite sein kann, sieht man ja an den neuen versionen der arctic kühler. die liefern nun ja statt kleinen kühlerchen eine backplate mit kühlrippen. 
wobei da teilweise berichtet wird, das es super effektiv ist und teilweise wieder genau das gegenteil. 

die spawas profitieren auf jeden fall von einem rückwärtigen kühler, die sind spätestens bei OC wärmer als die gpu selber soweit ich das weiss.


----------



## Oozy (6. Juni 2014)

Gut, klar, dass aktive Kühlung besser wäre, aber die Backplate war nur wegen der Optik gekauft wurde und nicht wegen zusätzlicher Kühlung.

War einfach erstaunt, wie heiss die Backplate wird.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## kegg (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wie effektiv das kühlen der rückseite sein kann, sieht man ja an den neuen versionen der arctic kühler. die liefern nun ja statt kleinen kühlerchen eine backplate mit kühlrippen.
> wobei da teilweise berichtet wird, das es super effektiv ist und teilweise wieder genau das gegenteil.
> 
> die spawas profitieren auf jeden fall von einem rückwärtigen kühler, die sind spätestens bei OC wärmer als die gpu selber soweit ich das weiss.


 
Ist nicht das Problem der Backplate der Arctic Kühler dass die sich extrem aufheizt und dann nicht mehr wirklich effektiv ist?! Sprich nach so 2 Stunden Volllast dürfte eigentlich kein großer Kühleffekt mehr vorhanden sein?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2014)

kommt auf den airflow im gehauae an.


----------



## Joselman (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kegg schrieb:


> Ist nicht das Problem der Backplate der Arctic Kühler dass die sich extrem aufheizt und dann nicht mehr wirklich effektiv ist?! Sprich nach so 2 Stunden Volllast dürfte eigentlich kein großer Kühleffekt mehr vorhanden sein?



Das ist schon noch ein Unterschied. Immerhin hat die Backplate doch viel mehr Fläche die die Wärme abgibt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

inzwischen weichen wir glaub ich zu sehr von wakü ab  

eins noch, dann geb ich ruhe zu dem thema  meiner meinung nach sind die kühlrippen falsch ausgerichtet, diese sind quer zur platte statt längs. also nicht wirklich optimal, um sich den luftstrom im case zugunsten zu machen. 
aber arctic scheint überzeugt genug davon zu sein, dass sie es auf den markt gebracht haben. 
so nu aber ruhe davon


----------



## kegg (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir könnten uns über Backplates zur Wasserkühlung unterhalten und ganz unterschwellig das Thema AC Backplate weiterführen, dann guckt auch keiner komisch


----------



## JakPol (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibbet denn überhaupt aktiv wasserdurchströmte Fullcover-Backplates?


----------



## oelkanne (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Äh nein....weil warscheinlich sowas von absolut sinnlos und der markt der wahnsinnigen isr wahrscheinlich zu klein dafür


----------



## JakPol (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, die Rückseiten von GPU und SpaWas zu kühlen würde zumindest für Overclocker Sinn machen. Und es scheint ja der Trend dahin zu gehen, mindestens RAM-Blöcke auf der Rückseite unterzubringen, die würden sich über zusätzlche Kühlung auch nicht beschweren...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2014)

afaik nicht als kaufprodukt.


----------



## DerJott (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey hey,

das X99-Chipset kommt ja bald und damit auch neue Mainboards. Es ändert sich aber - zumindest von der Abmessung her - nicht so viel: Haswell-E kommt angeblich 2014 mit acht Kernen, DDR4 und X99-PCH - Bildergalerie, [Haswell-E11-pcgh.jpg]

Ist es also möglich, bereits bestehende Kühler für den 2011-Sockel auch für den 2011-L3 zu benutzen? Es gibt immer wieder Angebote auf CK und Aquatuning für entsprechende Kühler von Aqua Computer und ich würde eigentlich gerne jetzt zuschlagen und paar Euro sparen, statt eben später den Kühler zum vollen Preis zu holen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Zweifelsfall musst du dir später ein neues montagematerial kaufen. 
frag am besten mal bei den herstellern nach, was die dazu sagen. die dürften unter umständen schon die genauen maße der cpu's kennen und demnach könnten die auch bereits sagen, ob ihr kühler noch passt oder ob ein komplett neuer auf den markt kommen wird


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2014)

ich glaub nicht dass sich da was aendert. denn sonst wuerden langsam auch kuehler vorgestellt werden


----------



## DerJott (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall musst du dir später ein neues montagematerial kaufen.
> frag am besten mal bei den herstellern nach, was die dazu sagen. die dürften unter umständen schon die genauen maße der cpu's kennen und demnach könnten die auch bereits sagen, ob ihr kühler noch passt oder ob ein komplett neuer auf den markt kommen wird


 
Ob der Hersteller mit all den NDA´s solche Infos rausgeben darf...


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, wenn ich mir die bilder von den neuen boards so ansehe, scheint der sockel größer zu sein, somit dürften auch die lochmaße für die befestigung anders sein. 
hab eben auch mal den link angesehen, also die oberfläche der cpu selber scheint ja gleich groß zu sein bzw nur minimal anders.


----------



## ATB (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine alternative zu G48 ist meiner Meinung nach der Kühlerfrostschutz D1 von Renault. Es ist anwendungsfertig, dünnflüssig und ist durch seine gelb-grüne Färbung auch optisch schick. Ein Liter kostet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 5,50€.


----------



## DerJott (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht dass sich da was aendert. denn sonst wuerden langsam auch kuehler vorgestellt werden


 
Das denke ich auch. Das erste Board wurde ja schon hinter einer Glasscheibe vorgestellt. DDR4 Riegel gab´s auch schon zu sehen. So langsam müssten auch die Kühler kommen. Oder es gibt schlichtweg keine neuen Kühler von 2011 auf 2011-L3.


----------



## oelkanne (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deswegen braucht Watercool so lange für den HK4.0


----------



## tfg95 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher 480er Radiator ist bei 2x900rpm (Sandwich) der beste auf dem Markt? Kann es sein, dass der Alphacool UT60 durchweg besser ist als der Monsta?  Das habe ich nämlich in einem Review gelesen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für einen monsta braucht es nunmal mehr druck, um auch effektiv zu bleiben. also ist der ut60 da im vorteil, wenn man langsame lüfter hat. wenn man richtig fette brummer (2500rpm und mehr) draufschraubt, dürfte der monsta aber allen anderen vorraus sein


----------



## Joselman (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SLI Frage: Bräuchte ich ein 3 Slot oder 4 Slot Terminal?

Aqua Computer Webshop - kryoconnect für kryographics mit aktiven Backplates, Breite 3 Slots für 2 Grafikkarten 23574 oder diesen Aqua Computer Webshop - kryoconnect für kryographics mit aktiven Backplates, Breite 4 Slots für 2 Grafikkarten 23575

Das Board hier Caseking.de » Mainboards » Alle Mainboards » ASUS Maximus VI HERO (C2), Intel Z87 Mainboard, RoG - Sockel 1150

Bin etwas überfragt und würde jetzt den für 4 Slots nehmen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das steht bei dem 4 slot verbinder. 


> Zwischen den PCIe-Slots des Mainboards müssen zwei freie Slots liegen


aquacomputer scheint die belegten slots und die dazwischen zu zählen, ich würde den ersten belegten nicht mitzählen und hätte daher wohl einen 3slot geholt


----------



## JakPol (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> SLI Frage: Bräuchte ich ein 3 Slot oder 4 Slot Terminal?
> 
> Aqua Computer Webshop - kryoconnect für kryographics mit aktiven Backplates, Breite 3 Slots für 2 Grafikkarten 23574 oder diesen Aqua Computer Webshop - kryoconnect für kryographics mit aktiven Backplates, Breite 4 Slots für 2 Grafikkarten 23575
> 
> ...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/333592-ekwb-terminal.html Hier hatte jemand die gleiche Frage (zu EK statt aquacomputer) zu einem MB, dessen Slotbelegung optisch gleich ist. Er hat sich das 3-Slot-Terminal geholt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es kommt halt darauf an, wie man zählt. und da die hersteller da unterschiedlich zählen, ist auch durchaus möglich das ein EK verbinderterminal 3slot und ein aquacomputer verbinderterminal 4 slot für den gleich abstand sind 
bei ac ist es aber auch in der artikelbeschreibung deutlich gemacht, wie man zählen muss.


----------



## DerJott (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal fragen, ob schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger 35203) gemacht hat. Ich finde das Konzept ziemlich genial, da man einen zweiten, sehr kleinen Kreislauf bauen könnte, um den ersten (großen) Kreislauf zu Kühlen. Ich habe zwar schon einen MoRa 3 420, einen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240 sowie einen Koolance Radiator, 140mm 30-FPI Copper, dennoch denke ich nicht, dass ich damit geplante 1200 Watt kühlen kann.

Was denkt ihr? Einen oder zwei Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger mit einer eigenen Mini-Pumpe sowie kleinem AGB. Das ganz dann außen am Gehäuse anbringen. Würde bestimmt stylisch aussehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nötig hast du den nicht, der mora 3 420 und der 240er radi sollten eigendlich ausreichend sein. und selbst wenn nicht, ich bezweifle, dass die dinger von koolance das wieder rausreissen. dann lieber gleich zwei mora's


----------



## DerJott (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ein MoRa ist ja immer so eine Sache...wo hinstellen, wie bestücken...
Ich komme ja aktuell auf eine Radi-Fläche von 800mm (420 + 240 + 140) und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das (trotz aktiver, langsamer Kühlung) ausreicht. Wenn ich Konfigurationen mit zwei 295x2 sehe (2 x AMD Radeon R9 295 X2 im "Quadfire": Was leisten vier Hawaii-GPUs in Ultra HD? [Test der woche]) frage ich mich immer, wie die 1000 Watt denn gekühlt werden sollen - natürlich ohne nervigem Lüfter, mitten auf der Karte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so einfach kann man das aber auch nicht rechnen, du hast deutlich mehr fläche, da die dicke der radis und der abstand der lamellen auch noch einbezogen werden muss. 
wenn man die rechnung von einem 120er pro 100W für leise kühlung als beispiel nimmt, benötigst du für deine 1200W drei 480er radiatoren. ein 420er ist nur minimal weniger als ein 480er, ein mora 3 420 sind gewissermaßen drei 420er in einem. 
somit würde nach der rechnung der alleine bereits reichen. durch den 240er und den 140er bekommst du noch ein gutes stück mehr leistung.


----------



## DerJott (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann vorerst keinen Radi mehr dazu kaufen. Gut, dass ich gefragt habe. Danke dir!


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn dir die temps am Ende nicht gefallen, kannst du immer noch nachrüsten


----------



## DerJott (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Und wenn dir die temps am Ende nicht gefallen, kannst du immer noch nachrüsten


 
Ja, das werde ich wohl so oder so müssen. Ist ja eine langfristige Investition. Soweit ich des öfteren gelesen habe, gibt´s ja Umrüster, die fast jeden Monat was ändern oder umrüsten. Habe irgend wo einen Vorschlag für separate Sommer und Winterkühlung gelesen. Total abgefahren...


----------



## kegg (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja klar gibts solche Leute, die haben dann aber entweder zu viel Geld oder gute Kontakte, bringen tut es dir letztendlich nichts.

Falls du im Winter 20 °C in deinem Zimmer hast und im Sommer 35°C und im Winter bist du mit den Temperaturen zufrieden wirst du es im Sommer nicht mehr sein, aber bei solchen Temperaturen würde ich mich nicht in dem Raum aufhalten wollen, da ist es in der Sonne dann doch bedeutend schöner.


----------



## DerJott (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geld ist relativ. Es gibt ja gute Angebote auf Caseking und Aquatuning. Da kann man einiges sparen und wenn man nicht unbedingt Schüler oder Student ist, hat man vielleicht auch ein kleines Budget für das Hobby


----------



## kegg (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gut da hast du auch wieder Recht 

Da muss CaseKing aber echt gute Angebote haben, denn sonst fand ich die Preise von denen nie so attraktiv, genauso wie mindfactory .. 13 € Versand oder so, wenn man mit PayPal bezahlt...


----------



## JakPol (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu kommt: der angesprochenen Koolance ist ein Wärmetauscher, kein Radiator. Das heißt, er gleicht die Temperaturen von zwei parallelen Kühlkreisläufen aneinander an, aber selber kühlen tut der nicht. Der macht nur Sinn, wenn DU in einem Kreislauf Materialien oder Zusätze hast, die Du in dem anderen Kreislauf nicht haben willst. Zum Beispiel extreme Hochleistungskühlflüssigkeiten mit extremen Zusätzen in einem Kreislauf mit Radiatoren, die nochmal extrem gekühlt werden, und einen anderen Kreislauf mit reinem destiliertem Wasser, in dem die Komponenten verbunden sind.


----------



## DerJott (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Dazu kommt: der angesprochenen Koolance ist ein Wärmetauscher, kein Radiator. Das heißt, er gleicht die Temperaturen von zwei parallelen Kühlkreisläufen aneinander an, aber selber kühlen tut der nicht. Der macht nur Sinn, wenn DU in einem Kreislauf Materialien oder Zusätze hast, die Du in dem anderen Kreislauf nicht haben willst. Zum Beispiel extreme Hochleistungskühlflüssigkeiten mit extremen Zusätzen in einem Kreislauf mit Radiatoren, die nochmal extrem gekühlt werden, und einen anderen Kreislauf mit reinem destiliertem Wasser, in dem die Komponenten verbunden sind.


 
Das ist mir schon klar. Deswegen war meine Überlegung ja auch, dass ich einen kleineren Kreislauf habe, der nur dazu dienst, die Wärme aus dem großen Kreislauf aufzunehmen/anzugleichen. Die Kühlung würde dann über einen 120mm/140mm Radi erfolgen + Ausgleichsbehälter + schwache Pumpe. Würde halt nochmal ca. 150-200 Euro kosten bei nicht wirklich ersichtlichen Vorteilen. Deswegen habe ich hier gefragt, bevor ich Geld ausgebe und mich dann ärgere.


----------



## JakPol (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Es keinen physikalisch/chemischen Grund gibt, die beiden Kreisläufe zu trennen, dann kannst Du den zusätzlichen Radi auch direkt einbinden. Interessant wird das halt, wenn Du zum Beispiel einen Radiator im Kühlschrank hast, aber kein Kondenswasser im PC-Case haben willst. Oder nen Radiator, der extreme Mengnen Korrosionsschutzmittel braucht. Oder Dein Kreislauf so restriktiv ist, dass es Sinn macht, ihn in zwei Kreisläufe mit zwei eigenen Pumpen aufzuteilen. Oder Du mehrere PCs mit Wasserkühlern hast, und die alle per Wärmetauscher in einen Kreislauf mit den Radiatoren verbindest, wenn immer nur ein PC läuft (das wäre übrigens ne Idee für Kuhprah, falls Du hier noch mitliest). 

Die Wärmetauscher sind für PC-Wasserkühlungen nur bei ziemlich seltenen Spezialanwendungen notwendig, denke ich...


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen! Kurze Frage, wie ist die Kühlleistung des Radiators einzuordnen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Dual Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Dual 35491


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich schätze mal ähnlich wie ein einzelner 120er. kommt natürlich auch auf die verwendeten lüfter an


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätt mal 'ne Frage.

Wäre es besser bei meinem Phanteks unten einen 280er Radiator zu Montieren(einblasend) und oben einen 480er(ausblasend) zu montieren, anstatt vorne einen 240er(einblasend) unten einen 280er(einblasend) und oben einen 280er(einblasend oder ausblasend?)

Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

radiatoren sind ausblasend immer besser, da so die warme luft gleich aus dem case raus ist. 
würde somit also auf jedenfall den großen im deckel montieren. ob 480er oder 420er macht dabei nicht viel unterschied. 
jenachdem, was du damit kühlen willst, reicht der eine radiator auch schon.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde der kleine 160er in push-pull mehr bringen?


----------



## Joselman (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> radiatoren sind ausblasend immer besser, da so die warme luft gleich aus dem case raus ist.


 
Ist das wirklich so? Andersrum hast du kältere Luft die du durch den Radi pustest also die bessere Kühlung. Bei ausblasenden Radis musst du die warme Luft aus dem Case nehmen zum kühlen. Beides hat Vor und nachteile würde ich sagen. Besser wäre wohl einfach extern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die luft der radis in das case reingepustet wird, wärmt die den innenraum und damit auch die hardware auf. auch nicht gerade optimal~ 

extern ist die beste lösung, am besten auch gleich pumpe und agb raus, dann ist im case nur das nötigste. wobei pumpe und agb dabei keinen einfluss auf die temps nehmen dürften


ich glaube, der kleine 160er bringt allgemein recht wenig. würde ich nur einbauen, wenn ich jedes bisschen fläche brauche und extern keine möglichkeit ist.


----------



## tfg95 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal 'ne Frage.
> 
> Wäre es besser bei meinem Phanteks unten einen 280er Radiator zu Montieren(einblasend) und oben einen 480er(ausblasend) zu montieren, anstatt vorne einen 240er(einblasend) unten einen 280er(einblasend) und oben einen 280er(einblasend oder ausblasend?)
> 
> Danke



Ich habe auch das Gehäuse. Bei mir ist unten ein 480iger, der nur für die Kühlung meiner 570iger verantwortlich ist und oben einen 280iger für meinen I7 (2 Kreisläufe). Wenn ich die nötige Zeit am Stück habe, werde ich daraus einen Kreislauf machen, in dem der 480iger nach oben und der 280iger nach unten kommt. Ich bin dann auf die Temperaturänderungen gespannt. Sollten die für mich immer noch nicht reichen, kommt ein 2. 480iger zum Einsatz.


----------



## JakPol (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Moinsen! Kurze Frage, wie ist die Kühlleistung des Radiators einzuordnen:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Dual Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Dual 35491


 
Kann man doch ganz einfach selber berechnen: 80*160=12800mm² Zum Vergleich ein single120er: 120*120=14400mm² Das ist die reine Fläche des Radiators, die vom Lüfter direkt getroffenen Fläche ist nochmal jeweils kleiner, da Lüfter ja einen Kreis bestreichen und kein Quadrat. Schlußfolgerungen kann man da imho selber ziehen...


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> extern ist die beste lösung, am besten auch gleich pumpe und agb raus, dann ist im case nur das nötigste. wobei pumpe und agb dabei keinen einfluss auf die temps nehmen dürften.



Bei meinem Gehäuse sollte das doch wohl auch intern möglich sein.
Habe momentan mit meiner HW und 700RPM lüfter 38Grad Wassertemp unter Vollast. Ist das gut?
m
Montiert ist vorne 240 unten 280 oben 280 - alle einblasend und hinten einer raus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

38°C unter last bei dem aktuellen wetter ist sogar sehr gut. kannst ja mal bei zuviel langeweile die lüfter umdrehen und sehen, wie sich die temps ändern. 
ich hatte bei meiner wakü zwei 360er, einer ein- und einer ausblasend. dazu noch ein einblasender 140er lüfter. nachdem ich die lüfter von dein einblasenden radi gedreht habe, hatte ich ein paar grad weniger.


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab schon mal alle gedreht und jetzt sind die Temps am besten. Aber wie kann ich die nochmal verbessern?

Die Grakas haben beide 55°C.


----------



## tfg95 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was heißt gedreht? Alle ausblasend?


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Was heißt gedreht? Alle ausblasend?


alle durchprobiert. Einblasend, ausblasend
Und jetzt sind sie alle einblasend und's ist am kühlsten.


----------



## tfg95 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, werde ich dann demnächst auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## dominger (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 
ich hätte eine kurze Frage zu meiner Grafikkarte.
Ich habe zur Zeit eine R9 280X Toxic und weiß das man eine Wakü nur mit dem Referenzdesign verbauen kann. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, trotzdem eine Wakü bei mir zu verbauen. 
Danke im Voraus.
Jan


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du bereit bist für den Graka Kühler etwas mehr zu zahlen, könnte dir  Liquidextasy.de sicher ne Spezialanfertigung machen


----------



## dominger (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, was heißt den etwas mehr?


----------



## kegg (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Produktentwicklung

Damit müsste das möglich sein. Die sagen zwischen 80 - 125 Euro


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau dir mal die preise für die kühler an, die sie bereits fertig haben. wie viel die für die erstvermessung noch draufschlagen, keine ahnung.
Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkühlern für ihren PC - liquidextasy.de
eine andere alternative wäre das neue programm von alphacool. du schickst denen deine karte und bekommst einen passenden kühler. jedoch wird nur die gpu aktiv mit wasser gekühlt und der rest passiv. 
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free


----------



## oelkanne (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Lüfter halten das Wsaser auf 38-40°C ...ab 40°C werden die Corsair SP richtig hörbar und dann geht auch noch was an wärme nochmal weg aber ansonsten .... Letztens Lüfter getauscht  und wirklich viel unterscheid merk ich kaum... Ausser das die eloops wirklich leise sind und Alpenföhn einen guten 120´er Lüfter hat aber die 140 sind übelste Lagerklackerer...falls es  jemanden Interressiert


----------



## JakPol (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte eine kurze Frage zu meiner Grafikkarte.
> Ich habe zur Zeit eine R9 280X Toxic und weiß das man eine Wakü nur mit dem Referenzdesign verbauen kann.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, trotzdem eine Wakü bei mir zu verbauen.
> ...


 
Jein. 
 - EK waterblocks hat auch für viele Nicht-Referenzmodelle Fullcoverkühler im Angebot. CoolingConfigurator.com 
 - Liquidextasy hat viele Kleinserien Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkühlern für ihren PC - liquidextasy.de
 - Anfitec produziert sogar Einzelstücke, hat aber auch viele Kleinserien Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop
 - alphacool bietet ein Mischprodukt an: einen GPU-only-Kühler, der den Rest der Platte mit großzügigen Passiv-Kühlkörpern bedeckt. Die Passivkörper müssen dann allerdings noch einen nennenswerten Luftstrom abbekommen. http://www.alphacool.com/temp/Alphacool Press Release.pdf
 - Watercool hat einen sehr potenten GPU-only-Kühler, der mit einem zusätzlichen kleinen Kühler für die Spannungswandler versehen werden kann. Der SpaWa-Kühler ist aber etwas schwach auf der Brust, es gibt Gerüchte, dass da grade an einer verbesserten Generation gearbeitet wird. GPU Universal - Watercool Shop
 - alphacool hat das MCX-One System im Angebot, das vollmodular aufgebaut ist. Allerdings extrem frickelig. Es finden sich so gut wie keine Erfahrungsberichte zu dem System, deshalb kann ich das weder positiv noch negativ einordnen Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool MCX 5x Verteiler G1/4 12139

Habschwas vergessen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echtes GPU-only hast du vergessen 
Aber ansonsten sind LE und WC sicherlich die besten Adressen, wenn einem EK nicht mehr weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## JakPol (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte ja Bock, all die Systeme (vor allem MCX, das neue alphacool System und den verbesserten Micro-SW) mal in nem richtig ordentlichen Vergleichstest zu sehen, am Besten noch mit Luftkühlung und nem Fullcover als Vergleichswerte. Shit, eigentlich hätte ich Bock, so nen Vergleichstest zu MACHEN!


----------



## Shooot3r (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in welcher reihe muss ich die wakükomponenten "schalten" ? in etwas so? pumpe-cpu kühler-radiator-agb und dann wieder pumpe? habe momentan nur son alphacool 5,25zoll barrel mit integrierter dc pumpe. da siet es so aus: barrel mit pumpe-cpu kühler-radiator und dann wieder in den barrel. habe mir ne eheim 1046 mit nem röhren agb geholt, und das will am samstag angeschlossen werden


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> in welcher reihe muss ich die wakükomponenten "schalten" ? in etwas so? pumpe-cpu kühler-radiator-agb und dann wieder pumpe? habe momentan nur son alphacool 5,25zoll barrel mit integrierter dc pumpe. da siet es so aus: barrel mit pumpe-cpu kühler-radiator und dann wieder in den barrel. habe mir ne eheim 1046 mit nem röhren agb geholt, und das will am samstag angeschlossen werden


Volkommen egal ABER AGB muss sich oberhalb der Pumpe befinden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bereits gesagt, beinahe alles egal.
Nur der AGB muss direkt vor der Pumpe sein und sollte auch höher als die Pumpe sein.
Es ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht, wenn der AGB den höchsten Punkt darstellt. Aber das ist nun wirklich optional.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so habe heute folgende pumpe bekommen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Advanced Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Advanced Version 49051. leider passt bei der aber nur ein einlassadapter. der auslass adapter ist zu groß im durchmesser, der lässt sich oben auf die pumpe nicht draufschrauben. weiß jemand, welcher adapter dabei passt für 1/4 anschlüsse? habe mal nen foto angehängt. gibts so anschlüsse vielleicht im baumarkt? könnte platzten. die neuen sachen hier, und jetzt hängts an nem auslassadapter 

mfg


----------



## ConCAD (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst als Auslassadapter diesen hier.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kriegt man sowas im habebau?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2014)

kann sein, g1/8“ auf g1/4“ muesstest du auch im baumarkt finden koennen.

aber ob die das vorraetig haben, das material passt?....


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

worauf sollte man beim material achten?


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt´s definitiv nicht im Baumarkt. Hab die Sortimente vieler Baumärkte (auch mehrere Hagebau) bezüglich Wakü-tauglicher Bauteile durchforstet und z.B. für diesen Adapter gibt es da keine Lösung. Die Fahrt kannst du dir sparen .
Zwar handelt es ich in der Pumpe um ein G1/8-Geinde aber der Adapter dichtet gegen nicht gegen die Strinseite sondern gegen die Mantelfläche - das ist kein Standard-Bauteil aus dem Sanitär oder Druckluftbereich.

Das einzige Was du in einem gut sortierten Baumarkt mit Aquaristik-Abteilung bekommen könntest wäre der originale Eheim-Adapter aus Kunstatoff mit Tülle (gibt´s aber normalerwiese nur zusammen mit einer Eheim 1046 230V Pumpe). Einen passender Adapter auf G1/4" ist im Baumarkt wie gesagt nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schon mal ein 140er Radi am hinteren teil des Corsair Carbide 540 verbaut? 
Möchte gerne 3 Radiatoren einbauen, (wie in meinen WaKü-Thread beschrieben) die Maße sollte passen mit jeweils 1cm platz, reicht es oder ist es schlecht?


----------



## dominger (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Halllo nochmal,
ich habe nochmal ne Frage. 
Ich habe in der Case Liste (für Waküs) gesehen das mein Case (Collermaster Haf X Big Tower) nicht aufgelistet wird.
Jetzt wollte ich ertsmal Fragen ob das Ganze überhaupt reinpasst und "Sinn" in dem Case macht. 
Danke im Voraus.
MfG
Jan

Edit: Achja, fast vergessen.
Ich würde meine CPU und 2x GPU kühlen.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hätte dann mal noch ne frage. habe ja den aqualils eco 100mm mit 1/4  gewindeanschluss. der hat oben ja noch 2 öffnungen, die mit 2 imbusschrauben verschlossen sind. soll man dann unten die öffnungen als zu und ablauf nehmen und oben über die imbusschraubenöffnungen befüllen


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@shooot3r: der hier? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 100 ml, G1/4 Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 100 ml, G1/4 45351
auslass unten, welche seite besser ist, kein plan. das blech soll strudelblidung verhindern, also denke ich mal die seite mit blech ist auslass. 
der einlass kann entweder daneben, oder einer der oberen sein. fillport ist oben einzig sinnvoll. 
wenn du den einlass oben machst, "fällt" das wasser den letzten weg und plätschert somit auf die oberfläche, was sich in der geräuschkulisse bemerkbar macht.

@dominger: laut coolermaster website kann man in das case oben einen 360er einbauen. im heck wird man einen 120er, jenach platz auch einen 140er verbauen können. 
ob das für cpu + 2*gpu reicht wage ich zu bezweifeln. wenn du modden willst, passt sicher auch noch ein 240er oder sogar 360er in die front


----------



## DerJott (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

kennt jemand einen 120mm oder 140mm Radiator mit einer Tiefe von weniger als 30mm? 25mm wären optimal. Ebenfalls wäre es super, wenn die Anschlüsse unten wären und nicht an der Seite.


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ...das blech soll strudelblidung verhindern, also denke ich mal die seite mit blech ist auslass.


 

Leider falsch! Hast dir die Beschreibung scheinbar nicht durchgelesen.

Ich zitiere aus der Beschreibung: "Ein Edelstahl-Prallblech über der *Zuströmöffnung* im Ausgleichsbehältersorgt für eine gute Entlüftung des Kreislaufes."

Ziel isses ja einen "Wasserstrahl" im AGB zu verhindern. Der sorgt für starke Bläschchenbildung. Das Prallblech verhindert ein direktes "herausspritzen" des Wasserstrahls z.B. gegen den AGB Deckel.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Leider falsch! Hast dir die Beschreibung scheinbar nicht durchgelesen.
> 
> Ich zitiere aus der Beschreibung: "Ein Edelstahl-Prallblech über der *Zuströmöffnung* im Ausgleichsbehältersorgt für eine gute Entlüftung des Kreislaufes."
> 
> Ziel isses ja einen "Wasserstrahl" im AGB zu verhindern. Der sorgt für starke Bläschchenbildung. Das Prallblech verhindert ein direktes "herausspritzen" des Wasserstrahls z.B. gegen den AGB Deckel.


 
hab mir tatsächlich nicht so genau durchgelesen  wer tut denn sowas?


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Juni 2014)

Wird eh überbewertet


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hab mir tatsächlich nicht so genau durchgelesen  wer tut denn sowas?



Würde ja Sinn machen, wenn derjenige, der ein Bauteil besitzt und Fragen dazu hat, sich die bereitgestellten Informationen selbsttätig durchläse. Daher ja auch der beliebte Ausdruck "RTFM!!!". 

Andererseits: wenn jeder Vollhonk mit doofen Fragen einfach so selber googlen würde und sich aus der bereitstehenden Informationsvielfalt selber bedienen würde, statt sich alles vorkauen zu lassen, hätten wir ja gar nix mehr zu tun


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach komm, wir haben anfangs wohl auch doofe fragen gestellt


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich doch nicht!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin grad am überlegen, ob ein 140er radi für chip-only bei einer grafikkarte a la 270(x) ausreicht...
bzw ein 120er und ein 140er für gpu (chip only) + cpu.

reichen wirds, die frage ist eher, wie laut das ganze wird.. idle sicher nicht das problem, aber last..

mehr fläche gibt das case (lian li q08) ohne modding einfach nicht her... 
und da ich es noch nicht habe, kann ich auch schlecht nachemssen, was man wo an platz schaffen könnte.

e: extern wird wohl das beste sein, wenn ich ne wakü haben will


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

@all:
Wie viele Radiatoren bräuchte man denn für 2x 280x/290 ubd den I7 4770k?


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juni 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Würde ja Sinn machen, wenn derjenige, der ein Bauteil besitzt und Fragen dazu hat, sich die bereitgestellten Informationen selbsttätig durchläse. Daher ja auch der beliebte Ausdruck "RTFM!!!".
> 
> Andererseits: wenn jeder Vollhonk mit doofen Fragen einfach so selber googlen würde und sich aus der bereitstehenden Informationsvielfalt selber bedienen würde, statt sich alles vorkauen zu lassen, hätten wir ja gar nix mehr zu tun



Naja vollhonk habe ich mal überhört. Ist mir auch zu blöd jetzt. Außerdem steht in dem Blatt, welches dabei war nichts darüber, wie ich ihn zu installieren habe. Aber da unten ja 2 Gewinde für die Anschlüsse sind habe ich mir halt gedacht, das davon einer aus- und der andere Einlass sein muss und dass man von oben halt befüllt, wäre ja schwierig von unten


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dominger, schon den thread mit den beispielconfigs gelesen? die antwort ist sicher dort zu finden. 
das system dürfte 500-700W verbrauchen bzw an abwärme produzieren. da würde sich aus kostengründen schon ein mora 3 360 lohnen.

shooot3r, nicht so ernst nehmen  
du hast schon richtig gedacht.


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> dominger, schon den thread mit den beispielconfigs gelesen? die antwort ist sicher dort zu finden.
> das system dürfte 500-700W verbrauchen bzw an abwärme produzieren. da würde sich aus kostengründen schon ein mora 3 360 lohnen.



Ja klar, aber fals ich es nicht übersehen habe,  istnirgendswo die Rede von CF oder SLI.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

steht aber, was für fläche du für cpu alleine braucht und was du für fläche für cpu+gpu brauchst. die differenz davon ist dann quasi die fläche, die du für eine zweite gpu brauchst


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

Achso,  schlauer Bursche 
Aber du sagtest eben das eine 360 reinpasst und ich einen benötigen würde. 
Dann wäre dass doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Naja vollhonk habe ich mal überhört. Ist mir auch zu blöd jetzt. Außerdem steht in dem Blatt, welches dabei war nichts darüber, wie ich ihn zu installieren habe. Aber da unten ja 2 Gewinde für die Anschlüsse sind habe ich mir halt gedacht, das davon einer aus- und der andere Einlass sein muss und dass man von oben halt befüllt, wäre ja schwierig von unten


 
Sorry, Vollhonk war nicht auf Dich gemünzt, sondern mehr so flapsig in den Raum geworfen. War doof, entschuldige bitte, wollte Dich nicht beleidigen. 

@ dominger: Naja, 700W Wärme, ein 120er pro ~80W Wärme, macht: neun 120er, also einen Mora.


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag,
Suche für eine Gigabyte gtx770 windforce 3x einen Wasserkühler --> am besten fullcover.
GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 700 Series - GV-N770OC-4GD (rev. 1.0)

mfg Flo


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der mora 3 360 ist ist für 9 lüfter  die anzahl an cases, wo der intern verbaut werden kann ist klein, warscheinlich sogar an einer hand abzuzählen.
grobe regel für leises kühlen:  pro 100W abwärme einen 120er an fläche. was bei den von mir geschätzten 500-700W 5x120 bzw 7x120 wäre. also 240er+360er, zwei 360er oder 360er+480er.


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Achso,  schlauer Bursche
> Aber du sagtest eben das eine 360 reinpasst und ich einen benötigen würde.
> Dann wäre dass doch kein Problem oder?


 
Du verwechselt einen 360er und einen Mora 3 360. Der eine ist das dreifache vom anderen, der eine passt bei Dir intern in den Deckel, der andere ist zwingend extern 

/Edith: Boah Toifel, Du bist aber grad jedesmal knapp schneller als ich


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> @ dominger: Naja, 700W Wärme, ein 120er pro ~80W Wärme, macht: neun 120er, also einen Mora.



Ok,  dann wäre ja alles super. 
Der passt ja locker in den Deckel... 
Danke an euch. 
Ihr seid die Besten 
MfG

Edit:
Ok vergesst was ich da geschrieben habe. 
Also muss irgendwie ein 360+480 rein. 
Gingen statt des 480 auch 2*240?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> /Edith: Boah Toifel, Du bist aber grad jedesmal knapp schneller als ich


 
ich sitze ja auch quasi immer davor und sehe nach ob was neues passiert  neben kind hüten kann ich nicht viel anderes machen



dominger schrieb:


> Ok,  dann wäre ja alles super.
> Der passt ja locker in den Deckel...
> Danke an euch.
> Ihr seid die Besten
> MfG


 
ich will sehen, wie du einen ungefähr 400x400mm radiator in den deckel von einem case stopfst


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Suche für eine Gigabyte gtx770 windforce 3x einen Wasserkühler --> am besten fullcover.
> GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 700 Series - GV-N770OC-4GD (rev. 1.0)
> 
> mfg Flo


Ich zitiere mal mich selbst: 


JakPol schrieb:


> - EK waterblocks hat auch für viele Nicht-Referenzmodelle Fullcoverkühler im Angebot. CoolingConfigurator.com
> - Liquidextasy hat viele Kleinserien Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkühlern für ihren PC - liquidextasy.de
> - Anfitec produziert sogar Einzelstücke, hat aber auch viele Kleinserien Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop
> - alphacool bietet ein Mischprodukt an: einen GPU-only-Kühler, der den Rest der Platte mit großzügigen Passiv-Kühlkörpern bedeckt. Die Passivkörper müssen dann allerdings noch einen nennenswerten Luftstrom abbekommen. http://www.alphacool.com/temp/Alphacool Press Release.pdf
> ...


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich sitze ja auch quasi immer davor und sehe nach ob was neues passiert  neben kind hüten kann ich nicht viel anderes machen
> 
> ich will sehen, wie du einen ungefähr 400x400mm radiator in den deckel von einem case stopfst



Ja ich weiß...  ;D
Also ginge den statt des 480 auch 2 240?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von der leistung tut sich das nicht. kostet mehr, aber ist flexibler von den möglichkeiten, wo und wie man das verbauen kann.


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich sitze ja auch quasi immer davor und sehe nach ob was neues passiert  neben kind hüten kann ich nicht viel anderes machen


Willkommen in meiner Welt. EInhändig kann man noch ganz gut Plague Inc spielen, hab ich letztens gemerkt. Und ist graphisch so unaufregend, dass man es auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit ner 4monatigen aufm bauch spielen kann 


> ich will sehen, wie du einen ungefähr 400x400mm radiator in den deckel von einem case stopfst


 
#2!!!


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

Ok danke nochmal. 
Also messe ich gleich mal nach und sag dann Bescheid. 
MfG

Edit: Ginge dass denn irgendwo rein ohne das Case zum 3. Weltkrieg zu machen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, wie ich shcon sagte, ein 360er passt im deckel (laut hersteller) und ein 120er im heck. damit bist du auch bei 480er fläche. in der front wirst du warscheinlich etwas arbeiten müssen, damit da ein 240er passt. ein 180er bzw 200er dürfte da aber passen. frag einfach mal google nach haf-x mit wasserkühlung


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> naja, wie ich shcon sagte, ein 360er passt im deckel (laut hersteller) und ein 120er im heck. damit bist du auch bei 480er fläche. in der front wirst du warscheinlich etwas arbeiten müssen, damit da ein 240er passt. ein 180er bzw 200er dürfte da aber passen. frag einfach mal google nach haf-x mit wasserkühlung



Also ich hab gerade mal kurz geschaut. 
Also ein 360 im Deckel,  dann ginge einer neben das Nt einer neben den jetzigen CPU-Kühler,  einer ginge ganz vorne unten und der letzte ginge bei den Laufwerk schächten. 
Ich mach gleich mal Bilder. 
Ps: Google sagt wenig und wenn nur das alte Case.  
MfG


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cooler Master HAF-X: Neues High-Air-Flow-Gehäuse im Test


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, bin wieder da mit Fotos. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da würde ich den großen 360 Radi anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort könne man evtl. einen 120 anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Laufwerkschächten wären ebenfals ein weitere Möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da würde auch ein 120 aber evtl auch ein 140 reinpassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und beim Netzteil der letzte.

Ginge das weil die Lüfter dann weg wären?
Ich hab mal von Sandwich, also über einander die Radiatoren, gehört. Kann man das empfehlen.
Danke nochmal.
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einfach das case mit radiatoren vollstopfen hat wenig sinn. und einen haufen 120er sowieso nicht. das lohnt sich allein vom preis her nicht. da lieber einen mora von aussen an die hintere seitenwand schrauben


> ...sandwich...


nein.

btw... deine grafikkarte.. sollte die nicht eher im ersten x16 slot sitzen? jetzt sitzt sie zwar in einem x16 slot, ist aber nur mit x4 angebunden, da der slot nicht mehr kann. also hast du da einen unnötigen leistungsverlust.
aber das nur nebenbei, das gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> einfach das case mit radiatoren vollstopfen hat wenig sinn. und einen haufen 120er sowieso nicht. das lohnt sich allein vom preis her nicht. da lieber einen mora von aussen an die hintere seitenwand schrauben
> 
> nein.
> 
> ...


 
Ja aber daran schrauben sieht Mist aus und dann kann ich das Case nicht weiter verkaufen. Warum geht das denn nicht mit den 120? Außer wegen dem Preis.

Das mit Der Garfikkarte weiß ich nur war vor ein paaar Tagen dort noch ein Lüfter den ich getestet habe und der ist jetzt raus. Morgen wollte ich sie umstecken.
Danke trotzdem


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst den Mora ja nicht dranschrauben...


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Du musst den Mora ja nicht dranschrauben...


 
und wie soll ich ihn dann befestigen? 
Mit Patafix?


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> und wie soll ich ihn dann befestigen?
> Mit Patafix?


Den kannst du auf den Boden stellen oder an die Wand. Zusätzlich kann man sich nen Standfuß für den Radi besorgen.


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach separat aufstellen. Dafür gibt es diese Standfüsse...


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber ich bin recht häufig auf Lan Partys und dann geht das schlecht...


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimmst du einfach diese Schnellverschlüsse von Koolance.
Kannst ganz leicht abstöpseln und packst beide dann sperat ins Auto und dort steckst die beiden Verschlüsse wieder zusammen.


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sieht abger doch **** aus...
Also wenn schon dann schön und im Case....
Tut mir leid aber das will ich nicht.. :/
Ihr gebt euch wirklich viel Mühe aber das sieht meiner Meinung nicht aus...
Warum geht das mit den 4 120 den nicht?


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Das sieht abger doch **** aus...
> Also wenn schon dann schön und im Case....
> Tut mir leid aber das will ich nicht.. :/
> Ihr gebt euch wirklich viel Mühe aber das sieht meiner Meinung nicht aus...
> Warum geht das mit den 4 120 den nicht?


Weil die kaum Fläche haben.
Da geht viel mit Anschlüssen und so drauf.

Ein 240er ist besser als zwei 120er und so weiter.

Außerdem musst du die Luft auch irgendwie abführen können und brauchst Platz für Pumpe und AGB.

Dafür ist dein Case zu klein.

Abgesehen davon finde ich Lan Party und WaKü PC wie Tag und Nacht.

Ein PC mit Wakü ist dann unhandlich es kann sich mal ein Schlauch lösen,AGB oder Pumpe kippen...

wieso willst du unbedingt ne WaKü?

Dein PC müsste ja leise sein.


----------



## Oozy (15. Juni 2014)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage, brauchst du denn für eine LAN-Party wirklich ein CF-Gespann? 

Würde eine R9 290 nicht reichen? Denn mit nur einer könntest du auch ein wesentlich kleineres Gehäuse nehmen und das dann mit einer Wasserkühlung versehen. Ob du eine Wakü immer mitschleppen willst, ist dir überlassen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann musst du dir ein case suchen, dass alles intern haben kann und dennoch nicht zu groß ist, damit man es für die lans noch transportieren kann. 
wakü und lan-pc sind sowieso meiner meinung nach nicht so toll. durch das viele geschleppe geht viel leichter was kaputt. 
ich würde also auf jeder lan erstmal meine waküp komplett auf dichtigkeit überprüfen und wenn ich wieder zuhause bin auch nochmal. sicher ist sicher...


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Das sieht abger doch **** aus...
> Also wenn schon dann schön und im Case....
> Tut mir leid aber das will ich nicht.. :/
> Ihr gebt euch wirklich viel Mühe aber das sieht meiner Meinung nicht aus...
> Warum geht das mit den 4 120 den nicht?


 
Im Endeffekt hast Du drei Alternativen: 
 - Case behalten, Mora an die Seitenwand schrauben
 - Case behalten, Mora separat aufstellen
 - neues Case kaufen, das groß genug ist, um die benötigte Radiatorfläche intern unterzubringen

Dein jetziges Case behalten und ein Crossfire-Gespann mit internen Radiatoren betreiben wird extrem schlecht (wenn überhaupt) funktionieren und Dich nicht glücklich machen.


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> dann musst du dir ein case suchen, dass alles intern haben kann und dennoch nicht zu groß ist, damit man es für die lans noch transportieren kann.
> wakü und lan-pc sind sowieso meiner meinung nach nicht so toll. durch das viele geschleppe geht viel leichter was kaputt.
> ich würde also auf jeder lan erstmal meine waküp komplett auf dichtigkeit überprüfen und wenn ich wieder zuhause bin auch nochmal. sicher ist sicher...


 
Ja, das wäre super :: :p
Ja, das würde ich aber auch tun...



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage, brauchst du denn für eine LAN-Party wirklich ein CF-Gespann?
> 
> Würde eine R9 290 nicht reichen? Denn mit nur einer könntest du auch ein wesentlich kleineres Gehäuse nehmen und das dann mit einer Wasserkühlung versehen. Ob du eine Wakü immer mitschleppen willst, ist dir überlassen.



Ja, wahrscheinlich wird es auch nur ein 280X CF Gespann. 
Das mit CF steht auch nocht nicht fest.



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Weil die kaum Fläche haben.
> Da geht viel mit Anschlüssen und so drauf.
> 
> Ein 240er ist besser als zwei 120er und so weiter.
> ...


 
Ja,aber ich werde das Geld ausgeben und da sich z.B. 2 Titan vom P/L-Verhältniss schlecht sind und mir nichts nützen, würde ich eine Wakü nehmen...
Ne, mein PC ist recht laut..
Also wenn ich 2 240 unterbringe, geht das besser?
Pumpen und AGB haben genug Platz.
Also ich habe schon öfters gehört, wenn man den vorsichtig und nicht über 100km transportiert geht das alles klar. Ich fahre eh nicht weiter als 2km.
Ich will ja nicht unbedingt, ich schaue gerade nur ob alles in das Case passt.

Edit:@ JakPol
oder ich finde 2 Plätze wo 2 240 reinpassen und werde glücklich


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du CF hast zwei 240er?
Oder nur bei einer Karte?
Bei letzterem wärs ausreichend.


----------



## Oozy (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Unterschied an Abwärme zwischen einer R9 290 und einer R9 280X ist nicht so dramatisch. Zwei 240mm Radiatoren mit einem 280X-CF-Gespann wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Wenn du CF hast zwei 240er?
> Oder nur bei einer Karte?
> Bei letzterem wärs ausreichend.


 
Ne, sry dafür musst du wissen +360. 
Also I7 4770k +CF =2x240+360
Welche würde man den nehmen? 
Dann kjönnte ich mal genau nachmessen.
MfG


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ein 240er für CPU und Grafikkarte ist schon echt heftig. Da sollten die Lüfter schon permanent maximal dröhnen und sich dennoch die Wassertemperatur in der absoluten Schmerzgrenze bewegen. Imho muss man davon abraten.

Wie gesagt, für 2 280x bzw 290 UND nen i7 sollte man mit MINDESTENS 600W Abwärme planen. Die Faustregel sagt uns: 6 120er für kühl, 8 120er für leise. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man da ernsthaft über zwei 240er nachdenkt.

Aber das ist ja alles Anspruchsdenken des Individuums - wenn Du das auf biegen und brechen mit zwei 240er kühlen magst, dann mach das und sammel Deine eigenen Erfahrungen. 

/Edit: Okay, ich hatte den 360er aus dem Blick verloren. Ja, dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du welche Radiatoren man dann nehmen könnte?

Ich würde dir die Alphacool Nexxos mit 40mm dicke ans Herz legen.
Ich habe die mit 60,brauchst halt stärkere Lüfter.

Wieso brauchst du eig CF?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke, das sollte langsam mal in einem separaten thread weitergeführt werde


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Meinst du welche Radiatoren man dann nehmen könnte?
> 
> Ich würde dir die Alphacool Nexxos mit 40mm dicke ans Herz legen.
> Ich habe die mit 60,brauchst halt stärkere Lüfter.
> ...


 
Ich werde Weihnachten schauen, was ich mache und da ist CF wahrscheinlich das Beste. 
Ok, hast du auch ein Link? 
MfG

Edit: Keine Sorge, danach halte ich mein Maul 



JakPol schrieb:


> Naja, ein 240er für CPU und Grafikkarte ist schon echt heftig. Da sollten die Lüfter schon permanent maximal dröhnen und sich dennoch die Wassertemperatur in der absoluten Schmerzgrenze bewegen. Imho muss man davon abraten.
> 
> Wie gesagt, für 2 280x bzw 290 UND nen i7 sollte man mit MINDESTENS 600W Abwärme planen. Die Faustregel sagt uns: 6 120er für kühl, 8 120er für leise. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man da ernsthaft über zwei 240er nachdenkt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte gerade schon sagen


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Ich werde Weihnachten schauen, was ich mache und da ist CF wahrscheinlich das Beste.
> Ok, hast du auch ein Link?
> MfG



http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12348_Alphacool-NexXxoS-XT45-Full-Copper-240mm.html

Das gleiche beim 360er.


----------



## dominger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke.
Ich bin dann jetzt auch weg.
Danke für euere Hilfe.
Ihr seid die Besten 
MfG
Jan


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juni 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Sorry, Vollhonk war nicht auf Dich gemünzt, sondern mehr so flapsig in den Raum geworfen. War doof, entschuldige bitte, wollte Dich nicht beleidigen.
> 
> @ dominger: Naja, 700W Wärme, ein 120er pro ~80W Wärme, macht: neun 120er, also einen Mora.



Jo kein Thema


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr denn davon , wenn ich das wasser oben reinlaufen lasse, und unten raus wie auf dem bidl zu sehen. müsste ja auch gehen. wäre von der anordnung her besser, da der radiator oben auf dem gehäuse und die pumpe ganz unten am boden ist. müsste da die schläuche nicht so knikcken


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein nicht gut. Dafür ist das AGB zu klein. Du wirst eine extreme Blasenbildung am Boden entwickeln und die Pumpe saugt das dann an und schließlich wirst du Luft im System haben...
Schließ ein und Auslauf unten an.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein ordentlich gedrehtes bild wäre pkratischer für "oben" und "unten" 
kann man aber ja trotzdem erkennen, oben den einlass ist kein problem. dann kannst du den zweiten unten als ablass nutzen, wenn du das system mal leermachen musst.

edit: stimmt, die blasenbildung ... ganz vergessen. mach einfach nen bogen mit den schlauch, das passt dann schon. und wenn dir das zu blöde ist, besorge dir winkelanschlüsse. bei dem agb wirst du allerding eine kleine verklängerung benötigen, da die löcher ja so extrem nach innen versetzt sind


----------



## JakPol (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn davon , wenn ich das wasser oben reinlaufen lasse, und unten raus wie auf dem bidl zu sehen. müsste ja auch gehen. wäre von der anordnung her besser, da der radiator oben auf dem gehäuse und die pumpe ganz unten am boden ist. müsste da die schläuche nicht so knikcken


 
Möglich, aber nicht empfehlenswert. Das Wasser fällt dann auf die Wasseroberfläche im AGB und produziert da also permanent neue Luftblasen, statt sie abzuscheiden. Ausserdem hast Du damit physikalisch gesehen keinen geschlossenen Kreislauf, die Pumpe muss also tatsächliche Hubarbeit leisten. Das wird interessant, je nachdem, wie groß die Höhenunterschiede im System sind. Das Wasser von unten reinzuführen ist klar besser.

/Edit: Bin ich wirklich so langsam???


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tippst du einhändig? oder wirst du einfach nur alt?


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei dem agb wirst du allerding eine kleine verklängerung benötigen, da die löcher ja so extrem nach innen versetzt sind




Nein,man muss sich nur geschickt anstellen.
Ich hab die: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...le-90--drehbar-G3-8---langes-Gewinde-7mm.html 

Du kannst den Winkelanschluss nicht einfach eindrehen man muss das eine ende festhalten und das ende beim gewinde reindrehen.

Geht gut.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die gleichen hab ich auch, krieg ich aber nicht dran. und um 360 grad sind die dann auch nicht mehr drehbar.

mfg


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> die gleichen hab ich auch, krieg ich aber nicht dran. und um 360 grad sind die dann auch nicht mehr drehbar.
> 
> mfg


Sagte ich ja das du die nicht einfach eindrehen kannst. Du musst das Ende das blockieren würde festhalten und das andere Ende eindrehen. Das ansetzen ist nicht so leicht aber es geht


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das soll hinterher ja nach oben zeigen, also muss da eine verlängerung rein. vielleicht reicht auch ein doppelgelenk-winkel


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das soll hinterher ja nach oben zeigen, also muss da eine verlängerung rein. vielleicht reicht auch ein doppelgelenk-winkel


Muss es denn direkt senkrecht nach oben zeigen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke schon. denn nur zur seite wäre sinnfrei. dann macht der schlauch ja immer noch einen bogen, um nach oben zu kommen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich denke schon. denn nur zur seite wäre sinnfrei. dann macht der schlauch ja immer noch einen bogen, um nach oben zu kommen.


 
Zur Seite ist übetrieben.

Wenn senkrecht nach oben 90 Grad sind, dann sind es geschätzt 75 Grad mit dem Winkelanschluss am AGB.

Also fast senkrecht


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Juni 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das soll hinterher ja nach oben zeigen, also muss da eine verlängerung rein. vielleicht reicht auch ein doppelgelenk-winkel



Jo Verlängerung ist bestellt. Muss ja eh warten bis ich den neuen Auslass Adapter bekomme


----------



## Shooot3r (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so habe nun alles eingebaut. habe jetzt noch folgende temperatur sensoren: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT und aquaduct Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 71162. gibts auch so kleine display wie folgende; Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Temp. Anzeige , wo ich die sensoren dran anschliessen kann und wo mir dann nur die temperatur angezeigt wird? habe bei meiner lüftersteuerung schon alle plätze belegt.

mfg


----------



## chris302 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi zusammen,

Also ich habe nur eine kleine Frage ich habe folgende 2 Vollkupferteile:
- cuplex kryos HF für Sockel 1366/1156/775
- Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290Xacrylic glass edition

Weiß jemand von euch ob die lackiert sind oder nicht?

Also kann ich die mit den Bloßen Händen anfassen oder muss ich dafür handschuhe anziehen? 
Falls sie nicht lackiert sind, kann ich die vllt mit ner Dose Klarlack kurz lackieren, damit mir die nicht anlaufen?

Hoffe auf schnelle antwort  Danke und
Grüße
Chris


----------



## Joselman (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> so habe nun alles eingebaut. habe jetzt noch folgende temperatur sensoren: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT und aquaduct Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 71162. gibts auch so kleine display wie folgende; Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Temp. Anzeige , wo ich die sensoren dran anschliessen kann und wo mir dann nur die temperatur angezeigt wird? habe bei meiner lüftersteuerung schon alle plätze belegt.
> 
> mfg


 
Den Inline Sensor kannst du bei dir gar nicht anschließen. Der hat auf beiden Seiten Innengewinde...

Diesen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160 kann man zwischen die meisten Anschlüsse einbauen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*chris302* die Kühler sind nicht lackiert...


----------



## chris302 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @*chris302* die Kühler sind nicht lackiert...


 
Hmmh :/ 
Also nur mit Handschuhen anfassen oder?

Und lackieren geht das denn? oder ist das auch eher schlecht?

Aber danke für die Info mal habe sie nämlich mal noch orginal zugelassen weil ich mir nicht sicher war


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Hmmh :/
> Also nur mit Handschuhen anfassen oder?


Wenn du keine Fingerabdrücke drauf haben möchtest.



> Und lackieren geht das denn? oder ist das auch eher schlecht?


Von aussen Ja, von Innen sollte man das nicht machen.


----------



## chris302 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Fingerabdrücke drauf haben möchtest.
> 
> 
> Von aussen Ja, von Innen sollte man das nicht machen.


 
Danke 
Ohne FIngerabdrücke wäre cool xD also nur mit Handschuhen anfassen.

Hätte dann halt Klarlack drüber gemacht und die Bodenplatte sowie innnen ab geklebt. 
Und bei der CPU natürlich noch der Silberene Streifen.

Hat das schonmal jemand von euch gemacht oder baut ihr die immer so ein?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> so habe nun alles eingebaut. habe jetzt noch folgende temperatur sensoren: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT und aquaduct Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 71162. gibts auch so kleine display wie folgende; Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Temp. Anzeige , wo ich die sensoren dran anschliessen kann und wo mir dann nur die temperatur angezeigt wird? habe bei meiner lüftersteuerung schon alle plätze belegt.
> 
> mfg


 
die inlinesensoren werden auf einen anschluss geschraubt und dann wird das normal eingeschraubt, zB bei dem cpu-kühler

die kleinen dinger mit display haben bereits einen sensor dran, also müssen die nur noch eingebaut werden und der sensor platziert werden. 
ich hatte zwei displays eingebaut:
einmal für lufttemperatur: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermometer mit Digitalanzeige - Rot Thermometer mit Digitalanzeige - Rot 71014
und einmal für wassertemperatur: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (rot) Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (rot) 71106
den für die wassertemp hab ich einfach in eine übrig gebliebene öffnung von einem meiner radiatoren geschraubt, im agb geht das auch gut.
zwei sensoren für wassertemp sind sinnfrei, da das wasser nach kurzer zeit überall im kreislauf gleich warm ist. der unterschied zwischen vor den radis und hinter den radis sind nur ein paar grad, das zählt nicht 



chris302 schrieb:


> Danke
> Ohne FIngerabdrücke wäre cool xD also nur mit Handschuhen anfassen.
> 
> Hätte dann halt Klarlack drüber gemacht und die Bodenplatte sowie innnen ab geklebt.
> ...


 
ich hab mir nie groß gedanken gemacht, ob ich fingerabdrücke hinterlasse. 
und es spricht auch nichts dagegen, nach den einbauen nochmal drüber zu wischen


----------



## chris302 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay  danke 

Denke ich werde das Zeug auspacken wenn ich es einbaue. In mein 760T  
Dann nochmal putzen und direkt rein schrauben. Dann ist es drinnen falls es dann anläuft kann ich es immer noch mal putzen und lackieren xD

Wenn es genug bilder gibt (und ihr interessiert seid) bin ich am überlegen ob ich ein Tagebuch machew xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tagebücher sind immer gerne gesehen
es gibt bestimmt irgendwas zum behandeln von kupfer bzw metall allgemein, damit es nicht anläuft, ohne dass es gleich klarlack sein muss


----------



## Kurry (22. Juni 2014)

Wenn er anläuft kurz in Cilitbang für 3-4min und er strahlt wieder


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> so habe nun alles eingebaut. habe jetzt noch folgende temperatur sensoren: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT und aquaduct Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 71162. gibts auch so kleine display wie folgende; Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Temp. Anzeige , wo ich die sensoren dran anschliessen kann und wo mir dann nur die temperatur angezeigt wird? habe bei meiner lüftersteuerung schon alle plätze belegt.



Du könntest den Sensor an so ein Display anlöten, allerdings bringen die selbst schon einen baugleichen Temperaturfühler mit. Du könntest also alterantiv auch den Wassertemperatursensor öffnen, den Temperaturfühler entnehmen und stattdessen den vom Display reinlegen. Oder du nimmst gleich ein Display mit anhängendem Wakü-Sensor oder du überlegst noch einmal genau, ob du wirklich alle Sensoren an deiner Lüftersteuerung auf Dauer brauchst. (ich kam anfangs mit 8 Plätzen auch nicht aus, mittlerweile nutze ich eigentlich nur noch 1-2 Sensoren)




chris302 schrieb:


> Hmmh :/
> Also nur mit Handschuhen anfassen oder?



Wenn man vorsichtig ist (und bei Bedarf mal ein Stück Papier zur Hilfe nimmt), kann man es auch ohne machen und den Kühler die meiste Zeit nur am Anschlüssterminal greifen. Letztlich muss man ihn ja nur auf die Karte legen und diese dann umdrehen. Danach hängt er an der Karte und man kann einfach diese greifen.



> Und lackieren geht das denn? oder ist das auch eher schlecht?



Geht prinzipiell, aber nicht jeder Lack haftet auf Kupfer, es darf weder Lack aus Innere noch auf die rückseitigen Kontaktstellen gelangen und natürlich muss man auch erstmal wirklich sauber lackieren können.


----------



## chris302 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht prinzipiell, aber nicht jeder Lack haftet auf Kupfer, es darf weder Lack aus Innere noch auf die rückseitigen Kontaktstellen gelangen und natürlich muss man auch erstmal wirklich sauber lackieren können.


 
Hmmh das habe ich nun auch schon gelesen. 
Habe mich nun entschieden, dass ich es mal nochmal putze. (Der CPU-Kühler ist schon schmutzig) das ganze dann mit Handschuhen einbaue und falls es dann mal noch anläuft oder so mir dann Sorgen mache über das Lackieren

Danke


----------



## DerJott (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Alte Technik, neue Elektronik? Oder doch neue Elektronik und neue Technik? * Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welchen Durchfluss-Sensor ich kaufen soll. In der alten PCGH-News wird eigentlich alles ganz gut beschrieben: Aquacomputer zeigt USB-Durchflussmesser mit vielen Zusatzfunktionen

Es stehen drei Modelle zur Auswahl, von dem ich bei einem sicher bin, es nicht zu brauchen. Der Durchflusssensor mit Alarm-Funktion (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" G1/4 Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" G1/4 71215) macht soweit ich das verstehe das gleiche, wie die Aquaero. Und kostet durch die Extra-Funktionen mehr. Das "kleine" Modell (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161) hat alte Messtechnik aber neue Elektronik. Nach oben ist wohl keine Grenze gesetzt. Und schick sieht das Modul auch aus.
Das neue Modul (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 400, G1/4 Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 400, G1/4 71216) kann wohl "nur" 400 Liter pro Stunde vertragen, setzt aber auf neue Messtechnik und neue Elektronik. Sieht aber etwas massiver aus, als die kleine Version. Es gibt außerdem wieder Funktionen, die sich ggf. mit der Aquaero bewerkstelligen lassen.
Außerdem wird der Aquabus schon mir der Aquastream XT Standard belegt. So zumindest die Planung.

Was denkt ihr, alles Quatsch? Oder könnt ihr eines der Module empfehlen? Ziel ist es, die Aquastream abhängig von der Temperatur beim Durchfluss zu regulieren. Automatisch versteht sich.


----------



## skyhigh5 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den mps flow.

Zeigt Temp und Druchfluss sehr genau an und erzeugt dabei keinen Wiederstand da keine beweglichen Teile sondern Druckabfallsmessung.

Wieso reichen dir 400 Liter/Stunde nicht?

Eine AS XT wird in nem Sys mit 2-3 Radis nicht mehr als 100Liter Durchfluss @70-80hz schaffen was auch vollkommen reicht.


----------



## DerJott (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Hab den mps flow.
> 
> Zeigt Temp und Druchfluss sehr genau an und erzeugt dabei keinen Wiederstand da keine beweglichen Teile sondern Druckabfallsmessung.
> 
> ...


 
400 Liter/Stunde reichen auf alle Fälle! Ich habe einen Mora 420, einen 240mm und einen 140mm Radiator. Ich werde, wie du schon schreibst, keine 100 Liter schaffen. Es ist halt immer die Überlegung, ob ich in Zukunft nicht vielleicht doch mal umbaue und z.B. zwei Kreisläufe habe. Also GPU (mit eben vielleicht doch mehr als 400 Liter/Stunde) oder CPU + sonstige Komponente - ebenfalls mit 400 Litern. 

Bin unentschlossen und freue mich über (dein) Feedback.


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde definitiv zum mps flow 200 raten.

Ist eher besser für eine Pumpe geeignet da er auch 50Liter auslesen kann der mps 400 nicht mehr.

Mehr als den brauchst du nicht.

Bietet auch am meisten fürs Geld und trotzdem die neueste bzw genaueste Technik.


----------



## DerJott (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Würde definitiv zum mps flow 200 raten.
> 
> Ist eher besser für eine Pumpe geeignet da er auch 50Liter auslesen kann der mps 400 nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Super, vielen Dank! Dann landet dieser mal in meinem Einkaufskorb. Und upgraden/nachkaufen kann ich ja immer noch, falls ich einen zweiten Kreislauf (in ein paar Jahren) realisieren sollte


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim einem zweiten Kreislauf brauchst du ja auch einen zweiten Durchflusssensor...


----------



## DerJott (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Beim einem zweiten Kreislauf brauchst du ja auch einen zweiten Durchflusssensor...



Yep. Sag mal, wie hast du die Temperatur-Regelung umgesetzt? Ich plane den Durchflusssensor für den AGB zu setzen. Und mehrere Temp.module einzubauen. 2x GPU (Ein-/Ausgang), 2x CPU (Ein-/Ausgang), 1x Nach den Radiatoren und vor dem Mainboard und einen letzten eben vor dem (oder vielleicht nach?!?) dem Durchflusssensor. Mit der Aquasuite ist es wohl möglich, abhängig von einem Temp.modul den Durchfluss zu regeln. Würde das mit der eben beschriebenen Zusammenstellung klappen? Ach ja, der letzte freie Anschluss ist dann für ein externe Messmodul.


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Durchflusssensor habe ich vor der Pumpe angebracht bzw nach dem AGB.

Tempsensoren habe ich an der kühlsten und wärmsten Stelle meines Kreislaufs.

Mit der Aquasuite kannst du nur den Durchfluss abhängig von der Wassertemp regeln wenn du die Ultra Version der AS XT hast.

Mir ist das zu kompliziert ich habe die Pumpe @ 70HZ auf einem Shoggy Sanwich(höre rein garnichts).


----------



## DerJott (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Den Durchflusssensor habe ich vor der Pumpe angebracht bzw nach dem AGB.
> 
> Tempsensoren habe ich an der kühlsten und wärmsten Stelle meines Kreislaufs.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erläuterung. Du hast auch eine AS XT oder?


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung. Du hast auch eine AS XT oder?


Ja.
Sonst könnte ich die Pumpe nicht mit HZ regeln


----------



## DerJott (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Sonst könnte ich die Pumpe nicht mit HZ regeln


 
Dann habe ich mich ja für das richtige Produkt entschieden


----------



## JakPol (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Yep. Sag mal, wie hast du die Temperatur-Regelung umgesetzt? Ich plane den Durchflusssensor für den AGB zu setzen. Und mehrere Temp.module einzubauen. 2x GPU (Ein-/Ausgang), 2x CPU (Ein-/Ausgang), 1x Nach den Radiatoren und vor dem Mainboard und einen letzten eben vor dem (oder vielleicht nach?!?) dem Durchflusssensor. Mit der Aquasuite ist es wohl möglich, abhängig von einem Temp.modul den Durchfluss zu regeln. Würde das mit der eben beschriebenen Zusammenstellung klappen? Ach ja, der letzte freie Anschluss ist dann für ein externe Messmodul.


 Sprichst Du da von Wasser-temperatursensoren?  Sinn macht es, EINEN Wassertemp-sensor zu haben. Zwei Sensoren kann man machen, einen nach den heizenden Komponenten, einen nach den kühlenden Komponenten. Spätestens dann wirst Du feststellen, dass der Temperatureunterschied selbst in extremen Situationen nicht mehr als 2,5° sein wird. Die weiteren Temperatrursensoren bringen Dir ganz sicher keinerlei Erkenntnisgewinn und kosten einfach nur sinnlos Geld. SINN machen hingegen weitere Lufttemperatursensoren, mit denen Du die Temperaturen der Komponenten (CPU, GPU; Spannungswandler) im Blick behalten kannst.

AUch ist es eher sinnlos, den Durchfluss abhängig von der Temperatur zu regeln. Der Druchfluss verändert die Kühlleistung im nicht messbaren Bereich, also de facto: nicht. Sinn macht es, die Drehzahlen der Lüfter auf den Radiatoren in Abhängigkeit der Temperauren zu regeln.

Und andere Pumpen (namentlich die Laing DDCs) kann man natürlich auch regeln, nur eben nicht über Hertz, sondern über Volt.


----------



## DerJott (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Sprichst Du da von Wasser-temperatursensoren?  Sinn macht es, EINEN Wassertemp-sensor zu haben. Zwei Sensoren kann man machen, einen nach den heizenden Komponenten, einen nach den kühlenden Komponenten. Spätestens dann wirst Du feststellen, dass der Temperatureunterschied selbst in extremen Situationen nicht mehr als 2,5° sein wird. Die weiteren Temperatrursensoren bringen Dir ganz sicher keinerlei Erkenntnisgewinn und kosten einfach nur sinnlos Geld. SINN machen hingegen weitere Lufttemperatursensoren, mit denen Du die Temperaturen der Komponenten (CPU, GPU; Spannungswandler) im Blick behalten kannst.
> 
> AUch ist es eher sinnlos, den Durchfluss abhängig von der Temperatur zu regeln. Der Druchfluss verändert die Kühlleistung im nicht messbaren Bereich, also de facto: nicht. Sinn macht es, die Drehzahlen der Lüfter auf den Radiatoren in Abhängigkeit der Temperauren zu regeln.
> 
> Und andere Pumpen (namentlich die Laing DDCs) kann man natürlich auch regeln, nur eben nicht über Hertz, sondern über Volt.


 
Ok, dann wieder ein paar von den Dingern raus aus dem Warenkorb. Meinst du mit Temperatursensor den hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Thermosensor einzeln flach Koolance Thermosensor einzeln flach 50K Ohm 71166 ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der von dir verlinkte sensor ist für eine steuerung von koolance, den wirst du an eine aquaero wohl nicht angesteckt bekommen. und mit dem misst du die lufttemp.
für wasser brauchst du so einen oder so einen. die gibt es auch bereits an einem display verlötet, für den fall, dass man keine aquaero oder ähnliche steuerung sein eigenen nennt.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...emperatursensor-Innen--Au-engewinde-G1-4.html


----------



## Joselman (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die inlinesensoren werden auf einen anschluss geschraubt und dann wird das normal eingeschraubt, zB bei dem cpu-kühler



Wie geht das?  Ich verstehe das nicht. Du hast doch dann das Innengewinde vom Tempsensor und das schraubt man jetzt wie auf das Innengewinde vom Kühler?

Hiermit? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ippel-G1-4-AG-auf-G1-4-AG-mit-O-Ring-MSV.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zum beispiel. oder man nimmt einfach einen, der ein innengewinde und ein aussengewinde hat  der zweite in meinem post zB


----------



## Joselman (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist ja alles gut ich dachte schon ich wäre bekloppt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> *Alte Technik, neue Elektronik? Oder doch neue Elektronik und neue Technik? * Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welchen Durchfluss-Sensor ich kaufen soll. In der alten PCGH-News wird eigentlich alles ganz gut beschrieben: Aquacomputer zeigt USB-Durchflussmesser mit vielen Zusatzfunktionen
> 
> ...
> 
> Was denkt ihr, alles Quatsch? Oder könnt ihr eines der Module empfehlen? Ziel ist es, die Aquastream abhängig von der Temperatur beim Durchfluss zu regulieren. Automatisch versteht sich.



Abgesehen davon, dass eine automatische (oder überhaupt eine) Regulierung keinen Sinn ergibt (und ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin, ob sie über machbar ist):

- Die Messtechnik der MPS soll empfindlich auf Wirbel im Kreislauf reagieren und zeigt wohl z.T. falsche Werte an, wenn die Anschlüsse unmittelbar vor dem Sensor nicht optimal sind.
- Wenn dann nimmt man einen Sensor, der möglichst niedrige Werte messen kann. Ob man 200 oder 300 l/h hat, ist vollkommen egal. Ob es 20 oder 30 l/h sind, könnte interessant werden.
- Die USB-Fassung des High Flow glättet die Werte sehr stark und der Ausgabewert reagiert somit träge. Sollte bei deinen Anwendungen aber nicht zum Problem werden.
- Die non-USB-Variante braucht natürlich eine AS Ultra oder ein Aquaero (oder vergleichbares) zum Auslesen.

(ich für meinen Teil würde eher zu den normalen Digimese tendieren. Die Mechanik ist die gleiche, die auch im High-Flow-Gehäuse verbaut ist, aber dank einer Düse messen sie weiter unten wohl genauer.)




JakPol schrieb:


> SINN machen hingegen weitere Lufttemperatursensoren, mit denen Du die Temperaturen der Komponenten (CPU, GPU; Spannungswandler) im Blick behalten kannst.



GPU und CPU überwacht man besser (und einzig sinnvoll) über deren interne Sensoren. Spannungswandler misst man i.d.R. auch nur einmal, bis man weiß, wie sich ihre Temperaturen relativ zur CPU verhalten, denn kann man die Fühler für andere Zwecke verwenden.


----------



## DerJott (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass eine automatische (oder überhaupt eine) Regulierung keinen Sinn ergibt (und ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin, ob sie über machbar ist):
> 
> - Die Messtechnik der MPS soll empfindlich auf Wirbel im Kreislauf reagieren und zeigt wohl z.T. falsche Werte an, wenn die Anschlüsse unmittelbar vor dem Sensor nicht optimal sind.
> - Wenn dann nimmt man einen Sensor, der möglichst niedrige Werte messen kann. Ob man 200 oder 300 l/h hat, ist vollkommen egal. Ob es 20 oder 30 l/h sind, könnte interessant werden.
> ...


 
Ok, wieder etwas gelernt! Danke dir schon mal 
Hast du eventuell einen Link für mich mit einer Empfehlung?


----------



## JakPol (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> GPU und CPU überwacht man besser (und einzig sinnvoll) über deren interne Sensoren. Spannungswandler misst man i.d.R. auch nur einmal, bis man weiß, wie sich ihre Temperaturen relativ zur CPU verhalten, denn kann man die Fühler für andere Zwecke verwenden.


 
Hm, ich finds halt müßig, für den Alltagsgebrauch immer die auqasuite, GPU-Z, Coretemp, CPU-Z auf zu machen. Und dann, wenn man mal schnell gucken will, wie sich die Temperaturen so entwickeln, durch 4 Fenster zu klicken zu müssen. Deshalb hab ich Luftsensoren auf die Rückseiten der Platinen geklebt und die dann anhand der internen Sensoren mit nem entsprechenden Offset versehen. So hab ich alle Temperaturen in einem Fenster in einem Layout in Relation zur gleichen Zeiteinheit auf einen Blick im Blick. Wenn ich was an der Hardware ändern würde oder wenn ich Belastungstests mache, lese ich die Temperatur natürlich mit den internen Sensoren aus, aber für den Alltagsgebrauch finde ich es einfach komfortabler, alles über die auqasuite auslesen zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Ok, wieder etwas gelernt! Danke dir schon mal
> Hast du eventuell einen Link für mich mit einer Empfehlung?



Sowas hier meinte ich:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) Digmesa Durchflusssensor G1/4 (5,6mm) (ohne Kabel) 71045

(persönliche Erfahrung habe ich aber auch nicht. Ich selbst nutze ein FlowMeter rev2, was zwar ganz gut misst, aber ein sehr unpraktisches Format und einen Innovatek-Preis hat)



JakPol schrieb:


> Hm, ich finds halt müßig, für den Alltagsgebrauch immer die auqasuite, GPU-Z, Coretemp, CPU-Z auf zu machen. Und dann, wenn man mal schnell gucken will, wie sich die Temperaturen so entwickeln, durch 4 Fenster zu klicken zu müssen. Deshalb hab ich Luftsensoren auf die Rückseiten der Platinen geklebt und die dann anhand der internen Sensoren mit nem entsprechenden Offset versehen. So hab ich alle Temperaturen in einem Fenster in einem Layout in Relation zur gleichen Zeiteinheit auf einen Blick im Blick. Wenn ich was an der Hardware ändern würde oder wenn ich Belastungstests mache, lese ich die Temperatur natürlich mit den internen Sensoren aus, aber für den Alltagsgebrauch finde ich es einfach komfortabler, alles über die auqasuite auslesen zu können.




Abgesehen davon, dass deine Messmethode spätestens bei der CPU sehr unpräzise ist (ein einfacher Offset hilft da nicht, die Abweichungen sind deutlich komplexer), interessieren mich die einzelnen Temperaturen im Alltag eigentlich gar nicht. Die CPU wird maximal XY K wärmer, als das Wasser, also reicht es mir, wenn ich dessen Temperatur weiß.
Im übrigen kann man in der Aquasuite (ggf. nur bei Aquaero-Einsatz) auch Software-Temperatursensoren einrichten, die die internen Werte von CPU&Co übernehmen.


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für das "Zusammenmergen" der Werte nutze ich OpenHardwareMonitor der kann die Waküsteuerungen und HW-Sensoren auslesen...


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat wer ne Idee, wie ich in dem System am besten nen Anschluss nach draußen machen kann um nen ext. Radi anzuschließen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JakPol (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hier ja auch ein paar Cracks reinschauen: Ich brauche bitte dringend Hilfe! Möglicherweise hab ich beim Kühlerumbau meine Grafikkarte gekillt! Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nach-kuehlerumbau-nicht-mehr.html#post6556470


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee, wie ich in dem System am besten nen Anschluss nach draußen machen kann um nen ext. Radi anzuschließen?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Von der CPU über/neben den hinteren Radiator, da raus. Rein hängt davon ab, ob der hintere Radiator weitere Anschlussrichtungen als die genutzten hat. Im Zweifelsfall Eingang in ähnlicher Lage und von da aus in den RAM, der hintere Radi müsste dann zwischen Grafikkarte und *wasimmerinderfrontist* geschaltet werden. Alternativ zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU und vom Eingang hinten oben erst in die Front und von da, wie bisher, in den RAM.


----------



## alm0st (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee, wie ich in dem System am besten nen Anschluss nach draußen machen kann um nen ext. Radi anzuschließen?


 
Ich würde unter der Grafikkrate über eine Slotblenden raus gehen. Der Schlauch der jetzt vor dem DFM Sensor sitzt statt dessen zur Blende (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung 32058), am besten mit Schnellkupplungen außen, dann zum Radi und von außen wieder durch die andere Öffnung der Blende rein. Dort kannst wieder den DFM Sensor anhängen und er bleibt an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## santos (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine Erfahrung mit ein Slotblende und Schnellverschlüsse sind nicht so das Wahre. Zum einen muss man mit Adapter arbeiten wegen der Größe der Verschlüsse und auf der anderen Seite ist das Ganze sehr instabil. Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind Rückwandbohrungen. Eine Frage der Optik und ob man das Gehäuse verhuddeln will.


----------



## alm0st (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist halt weniger Aufwand aber wie du schon sagst, durch die Adapter usw. doch auch gar nicht mal so günstig (je nach Anschlüsse). Für mich wärs optisch die schönste und einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Ich würde unter der Grafikkrate über eine Slotblenden raus gehen. Der Schlauch der jetzt vor dem DFM Sensor sitzt statt dessen zur Blende (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung 32058), am besten mit Schnellkupplungen außen, dann zum Radi und von außen wieder durch die andere Öffnung der Blende rein. Dort kannst wieder den DFM Sensor anhängen und er bleibt an Ort und Stelle.


 
die idee ist eig nich schlecht, da ich hier auch noch koolance Schnellkopplungen habe kann ich die weitrverwenden, ich brauche dann nur noch welche mit g1/4 Anschluss,
gefunden habe ich diese:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65148

aber ich bin entweder blind oder die gibts nicht in der "weiblichen" variante


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brauchst du nicht eher welche mit innengewinde? dann kannst du da ohne weiteren adapter deine anschlüsse anschrauben. 
und ich glaube, die QD3 sind besser


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> brauchst du nicht eher welche mit innengewinde? dann kannst du da ohne weiteren adapter deine anschlüsse anschrauben.
> und ich glaube, die QD3 sind besser


 
an der slotblende sind abr doch schon innengewinde, oder habe ich mich da verlesen?

ja kann sein aber von denen hab ich schon welche hier die ich dann an den schlach machen kann


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahso, dachte die blende fällt weg. Ja, mit der blende brauchst ag


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja und ich finde halt keinen weiblichen anschluss mit 1/4" ag...


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

scheint es tatsächlich nicht zu geben. 
von den QD3 schon:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3 Black Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3 Black 65255
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Stecker (High Flow) - QD3 Black Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Stecker (High Flow) - QD3 Black 65256
und dann noch je einmal mit innengewinde oder direkt passendem anschluss.


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. Juni 2014)

Das ist aber doof, dann muss ich ja jetzt wieder mehr investieren als ich eig wollte...
Gibts die auch nicht mit ig? Kann da grad nicht nachgucken


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst doch auch an der blende beides mit Stecker und dann am Schlauch die Kupplung. Und dann halt markieren, was zusammen gehört


----------



## santos (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

derzeit das beste was am Markt ist, sofort danach folgen von der gleichen Firma die VL3 und 4, die Vorgänger also. Leider haben die auch eine gewisse Größe so das sie nicht überall gut verbaut werden können. Das Slotblech gehört zu den nicht so optimalen. Einfach zu schlaberig, müßte son Teil noch rumfliegen haben, gegen Porto gebühren schenk ich es Dir.

Habe ich doch glatt das Bild vergessen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hier das andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geschrieben gegen Porto kannste das haben.


----------



## Speeedymauss (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Kannst doch auch an der blende beides mit  Stecker und dann am Schlauch die Kupplung. Und dann halt markieren, was  zusammen gehört


 
ist wohl erstmal die Geldbeutel-schonenste Methode, ich denke mal ich werde es echt erstmal so machen




santos schrieb:


> derzeit das beste was am Markt ist, sofort danach folgen von der gleichen Firma die VL3 und 4, die Vorgänger also. Leider haben die auch eine gewisse Größe so das sie nicht überall gut verbaut werden können. Das Slotblech gehört zu den nicht so optimalen. Einfach zu schlaberig, müßte son Teil noch rumfliegen haben, gegen Porto gebühren schenk ich es Dir.
> 
> Habe ich doch glatt das Bild vergessen.
> 
> ...


 
was nimmste denn fürs porto? am besten mal per pn schreiben


----------



## santos (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja so 150€, das musst Du doch wissen, wie Du es geschickt bekommen möchtest. Am liebsten wäre mir abgesichert, da kommt dann bei Verlust kein Fragezeichen auf.


----------



## dominger (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe shon mal ein paar Fragen gestellt *hust* und hätte jetzt noch eien einzige.
Ich hab ein ziemlich kleines Case (Coolermaster HAF X BIG TOWER) und möchte die Radis im Case haben.
Ich möchte 2 R9 280X/290 und ein I7 4770k wasserkühlen.
Dachte an 1x360 und 2x120. Evtl. auch 1x360 und und 1x 240 und 2x120 oder so, messe gleich mal genau nach wo was reinpasst.
Dachte dann an Pumpe-->die 120/240er-->die GPU´s-->CPU-->360er-->AGB-->und wieder Pumpe.
Ginge das so und wenn nein warum.
MfG
Jan


----------



## nyso (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Modde es einfach, dann passt ein 420er in die Front, oben kannst du dann noch einen 360er reinschrauben. Das sollte dicke reichen


----------



## dominger (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte aber die Front so lassen.
Dann würden, nämlich alle Schächte wegfallen und das finde ich Mist.
Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt, evtl den Deckel modden.
Also oben Also bis auf die Karosserie ab und dann die Radis...
Muss gerade mal schauen was da alles so  drauf passt.
MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, ich bin am überlegen, mal wieder ne wakü einzubauen. 
allerdings hat mein case nur platz für einen 140er und einen 120er, das ist etwas mager. für cpu-only reicht das locker, da die cpu auch nur 65W TDP hat. 
die faustformel sagt 1*120mm/100W, womit ich ohne modding etwa bei 250W kühlleistung wäre, wenn es leise sein soll. 
ich hatte somit nach abzug der cpu noch 185W über, das wird knapp, wenn ich da noch die grafikkarte einbinden will. 

das case ist ein lian-li pc-q08. ich würde da ungerne was modden und extern ist hier schlecht, da hier ein 1-jähriges kind rumrennt


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2014)

Hänge doch einen Mora mit Blenden an die Seite. Sicher verschraubt stellt das keine Gefahr dar. Zumal du den bei der geringen Verlustleistung sogar passiv betreiben könntest,  also auch kein Risiko falls das Kind die Finger in die Blende steckt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

selbst der kleine mora ist zu groß, um den am case zu befestigen. und das würde ja auch wieder bedeuten, dass ich da löcher bohren muss. 
dann eher den mora mit standfüssen einzeln stehen haben.


----------



## Joselman (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein Lüfter auf 800 u/min ist doch keine Gefahr behaupte ich mal. Da kann man den Finger reinstecken und erschreckt sich höchsten am Geräusch. Ich hab da Selbstversuche zu gemacht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein kleines kind sieht das vielleicht anders. und es muss ja nicht der finger sein, ein stift ist viel schlimmer. 
gegen die finger helfen schon diese einfachen drahtgitter, gegen stifte nicht unbedingt. 
hab schon in einem supportforum von einem user gelesen, der auf mysteriöse weise immer kaputte lüfter hatte, am ende hat sich rausgestellt, dass die kombination aus kind + stift+ lüfter nicht gut geht 

für idle bzw normalen alltagsbetrieb dürfte die verfügbare fläche ausreichen, unter last wird es dann wohl etwas lauter...


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, der Mora 3 würde das ganze auch passiv schaffen. Da wäre dann kein Risiko.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glaub ich nicht. mal angenommen, ich schaffe es irgendwie, mir das geld für eine 290(x) zusammenzusparen. oder schlimmer, eine 295x2.
dann komme ich auf bis zu 350W zu bewältigende abwärme, das macht auch ein mora nicht mehr passiv, jedenfalls nicht unter last.

noch habe ich das case nicht hier, jedoch werde ich es definitiv nehmen. wakü in dem case ist bisher auch nur ein gedanke in meinem kopf, noch ist nichts fest geplant.


----------



## illousion (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute, ich habe da mal ne Frage.... 

Ich bin schon lange meine Casecon am planen, bin jetzt aber aus platztechnischen Gründen auf folgende Frage gekommen:

Was sind die minimal möglichen biegenradien die mit Acryl Rohren zu erreichen sind?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

Kurze Frage: Ist es empfehlenswert für die _Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT_ den Wasserkühler zu verwenden?


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*Pseudoephedrin*:

Kommt halt drauf an, was du an die Lüfterasgänge dranhängen willst.
Wäre vielleicht gut zu wisen, bevor wir was dazu sagen können.

@*FeuerToifel*:

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dann diese Luftfilter von aussen auf die Lüfter schraubst.
Ich glaub da kommt dein Kind so schnell auch nicht mit nem Stift durch. Mein dreijähriger Sohn hat das bis jetzt jedenfalls nicht geschafft.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> @*Pseudoephedrin*:
> 
> Kommt halt drauf an, was du an die Lüfterasgänge dranhängen willst.
> Wäre vielleicht gut zu wisen, bevor wir was dazu sagen können.


An 2 Anschlüßen jeweils 3 Eloop B12-2. An dem 3. Eine Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T.


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juni 2014)

Schon alleine wegen der Laing brauchst du für das AE5 schon nen Kühler.
Die sechs ELoops würde der Pasivkühler packen, aber plus die Laing... kA, aber ich denke nicht.
Kannst ja mal ne Mail an Aqua-Computer schicken und dort direkt anfragen. Oder du schickst Shoggy hier im Forum ne PN.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann werde ich mal bei Shoggy anfragen


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht. mal angenommen, ich schaffe es irgendwie, mir das geld für eine 290(x) zusammenzusparen. oder schlimmer, eine 295x2.
> dann komme ich auf bis zu 350W zu bewältigende abwärme, das macht auch ein mora nicht mehr passiv, jedenfalls nicht unter last.
> 
> noch habe ich das case nicht hier, jedoch werde ich es definitiv nehmen. wakü in dem case ist bisher auch nur ein gedanke in meinem kopf, noch ist nichts fest geplant.


 Wenn wirklich solche HW da rein kommen soll, dann reichen die kleinen Radis intern aber auf keinen Fall


----------



## dominger (28. Juni 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe shon mal ein paar Fragen gestellt *hust* und hätte jetzt noch eien einzige.
> Ich hab ein ziemlich kleines Case (Coolermaster HAF X BIG TOWER) und möchte die Radis im Case haben.
> Ich möchte 2 R9 280X/290 und ein I7 4770k wasserkühlen.
> ...



Habt ihr mich übersehen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juni 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich übersehen?



Du wolltest messen und dich dann melden...


----------



## dominger (28. Juni 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Du wolltest messen und dich dann melden...



Also ohne Case modding,  nur in ein 360er in den Deckel unten nen 240er und dann 2* 120er.
Geht das denn?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spricht was dagegen, halb Innovatek Protect und halb destiliertes Wasser zu nehmen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Also ohne Case modding,  nur in ein 360er in den Deckel unten nen 240er und dann 2* 120er.
> Geht das denn?


 
Wären 7x120, also ca. 700W.
Ohne OC wird das gehen, aber mit OC wird das nix für auch gleichzeitig sehr leise.

Hast du auch daran gedacht, das jeder Radi auch ne Vorkammern haben, die auch Platz brauchen?? Je nachdem von welchem Hersteller der jeweilige Radi ist haben die andere abmessungen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Spricht was dagegen, halb Innovatek Protect und halb destiliertes Wasser zu nehmen?


 Ja das richtige Mischverhältnis


----------



## dominger (28. Juni 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Wären 7x120, also ca. 700W.
> Ohne OC wird das gehen, aber mit OC wird das nix für auch gleichzeitig sehr leise.
> 
> Hast du auch daran gedacht, das jeder Radi auch ne Vorkammern haben, die auch Platz brauchen?? Je nachdem von welchem Hersteller der jeweilige Radi ist haben die andere abmessungen.



Und mit oc hätte ich 800Watt also 2* 480er.
Ok dann wird das knapp. 
Was sind denn zur Zeit die leisesten Lüfter? 
Wie viel Radi bräuchte ich nur single 290 und i7?
Reichen da ein 480er?
MfG


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ja das richtige Mischverhältnis


 
Ich meine natürlich im Wakü-Alltag und nicht in der Theorie


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte man den aquaero und die  aquastream xt getrennt voneinander ans mb anschliessen? habe es momentan so , dass ich die aquastream per 3pin kabel von aquabusfow an den aquaero angeschlossen habe, und den aquaero per usb ans mainboard.

mfg

ps: was ist eigentlich aquabus??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das case ist ein lian-li pc-q08. ich würde da ungerne was modden und extern ist hier schlecht, da hier ein 1-jähriges kind rumrennt


 
Im Zweifelsfrei hoch genug platzieren. 1 jährige Kinder haben recht beschränkte Reichweite.


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juni 2014)

Singel 290 + i7 mit nem 480er ohne OC reicht. Mit OC wird's wieder eng. Der i7 hat grob 100W und die 290 meine ich liegt zwischen 250 und 300W.


Der Aquabus ist ne Kommunikationsschnitstelle von Aqua-Computer. 
Über diese können die Aqua-Computer Produkte die diese Schnittstelle haben miteinander Kommunizieren. 
Wie dein Aquero und die Aquastream XT.
Zugleich ist es damit dann auch möglich die Pumpe direkt über das Aquero zu steuern, ohne den Umweg über USB zu machen.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juni 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Singel 290 + i7 mit nem 480er ohne OC reicht. Mit OC wird's wieder eng. Der i7 hat grob 100W und die 290 meine ich liegt zwischen 250 und 300W.
> 
> Der Aquabus ist ne Kommunikationsschnitstelle von Aqua-Computer.
> Über diese können die Aqua-Computer Produkte die diese Schnittstelle haben miteinander Kommunizieren.
> ...



Also ist es richtig, dass ich die beiden mit dem 3 pin kabel verbunden habe ?


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juni 2014)

Ja.
Zusätzlich dazu kannst du in der Auquasuite über das Aquero auch den Entlüftungsmodus einschalten.

Wenn du die Aquastream zusätzlich auch noch via USB an dein Mainboard anschließt kannst du dir die Steuerung auch aussuchen.
Entweder via Aquero inkl. Entlüftungsmodus ohne Jumper oder die direkte Steuerung in der Aquasuite.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juni 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Ja.
> Zusätzlich dazu kannst du in der Auquasuite über das Aquero auch den Entlüftungsmodus einschalten.
> 
> Wenn du die Aquastream zusätzlich auch noch via USB an dein Mainboard anschließt kannst du dir die Steuerung auch aussuchen.
> Entweder via Aquero inkl. Entlüftungsmodus ohne Jumper oder die direkte Steuerung in der Aquasuite.



Danke da weis ich jetzt bescheid .

Mfg

PS: könnt ihr mir neun guten Durchfluss Sensor empfehlen ?


----------



## Oozy (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Beispiel dieses hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquäro, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161


----------



## illousion (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe da mal ne Frage....
> 
> Ich bin schon lange meine Casecon am planen, bin jetzt aber aus platztechnischen Gründen auf folgende Frage gekommen:
> 
> Was sind die minimal möglichen biegenradien die mit Acryl Rohren zu erreichen sind?


 
Kennt sich den niemand mit acryl verrohrung aus? :'(


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nope, leider nicht. Ich persönlich habe wenn es eng wurde immer Winkel eingesetzt.


----------



## Oozy (29. Juni 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Kennt sich den niemand mit acryl verrohrung aus? :'(


Ich habe mit Acrylic Tubing etwas Erfahrung sammeln können. Wie klein der Biegeradius mindestens sein muss, kann ich dir so nicht beantworten. Wenn möglich würde ich aber auch Winkel benutzen.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser Alphacool Dämmbox für die Laing DDC? Lohnt sich die?


----------



## godfather22 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi. Ich bin heute in meinem AGB auf algenähnliche Ablagerungen gestoßen. Ich hab darauf hin die Kühlung auseinander genommen und gereinigt. Im CPU und GPU Kühler waren die Ausflockungen auch zu finden. Jetzt habe ich aber gelesen, dass es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich Algen in einer WaKü bilden (ist ja auch verständlich vor allem mit Korrosionsschutzmittel) nur haben sie sich auch im Kanister gebildet, in dem ich die Kühlflüssigkeit angemischt hab (ca 15Teile dest. Wasser ca.1Teil Autokorrosions/Frostschutzmittel). Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte und wie ich das in Zukunft vermeiden kann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind Ausflockungen einer Chemiekalie, kannste nicht verhindern....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Godfather das hatte ich auch bei ein 15€ teure Fertigmischung, diese hatte ich eine Weile stehen lassen und dann waren weiße flocken drin.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

liegt oftmals auch an der kombination aus kühlmittel und schlauch. das verträgt sich beides nicht immer zu 100%


----------



## godfather22 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das denn schädlich für die Pumpe? Dass es nicht gut ist, wenn es die Kühler Strukturen verstopfen ist klar aber ist es wirklich schädlich?
Ich könnte mir zwar ein neues Korrosionsschutzmittel kaufen aber ich hab nicht wirklich Lust meinen PC ne Woche nicht benutzen zu können. Erst recht nicht jetzt nach dem Steam Sale


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2014)

Einfach raus damit und den Rechner ein paar Tage mit destilliertem Wasser betreiben. Heißt ja nicht umsonst WASSERkühlung. Man kann das problemlos Monate lang nur mit destill. Wasser betreiben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfrei hoch genug platzieren. 1 jährige Kinder haben recht beschränkte Reichweite.


 
noch stimmt das. mal sehen was zuerst kommt: ausreichend reichweite oder das verständniss für "an anderer leute zeug gehe ich nicht bei"

ich werd einfach mal sehen, was sich mit dem case so machen lässt, innerhalb dieser woche müsste es eigendlich bei mir sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Godfather, meine Eheim ist das egal, bei anderen pumpen weiß ich nicht wie sie es vertragen. Die flocken sind jedenfalls nicht gut für den Radiator. Alle 6 Monate nehme ich ein Teesieb und filtern den Müll raus.


----------



## godfather22 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut. Ich hab aber schon ein neues Problem... Und zwar habe ich wohl gestern Nacht vor lauter Blödheit beim Zusammenbau des EKWB einen riesen Fehler Gemacht 
Ich habe als ich das schmale Kupfermodul festgeschraubt habe leider nicht gesehen, dass der Gummiring nicht richtig in seiner Vertiefung lag und habe ihn so beim zuschrauben... sagen wir durchteilt 
Nun ist der Kühler undicht und hat erstmal meine beiden Grakas unter Wasser gesetzt. Weiß jemand wo ich einen passenden Ersatz her bekommt, außer vielleicht vom Support?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt Läden, die allgemein Dichtungsringe anbieten - wenns ein kurzer ist, bekommt man vielleicht einen passenden ab Lager.
Schneller, als über EK, wird das aber vermutlich auch nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich vermute mal in einem baumarkt (mit glück) oder in einem sanitärfachgeschäft könnte es die dichtungsringe geben, bzw man könnte über die da rankommen. 
den zerstörten auf jedenfall als muster mitnehmen, damit der neue auch passend ist. 

und die karte natürlich gut trockenlegen. da sollte keine feuchtigkeit mehr dran sein, bevor die wieder angeschlossen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Sanitärbereich kommen entweder viel dickere oder viel, viel kürzere Ringe zum Einsatz.


----------



## Joselman (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühler von den Karten würde ich abmontieren trockenen und erst dann wieder montieren. Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten O-Ringschnur in der richtigen Dicke und Sekundenkleber....


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. Juli 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser Alphacool Dämmbox für die Laing DDC? Lohnt sich die?



Ich hab se nicht, aber ich wuerd schätzen,  dass es nur sehr wenig bis nichts bringt. Das Geräusch wird nicht leiser sondern es wird "verändert". Wird denke ich mal alles ein wenig dumpfer.  Also das zb dieses Sirren der Pumpe n bissl abgeschwächt wird.

Bundymania ausm Luxx hat bei YouTube n kleines Video von dem Teil gemacht. 

Oder du fragst bundymania im Luxx per PN.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Bundymania kann er auch hier erreichen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juli 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Die Kühler von den Karten würde ich abmontieren trockenen und erst dann wieder montieren. Sicher ist sicher!


Ich hab zum Glück nur eine der beiden 7950 unter Wasser. Die untere hat einen Accellero Extreme montiert aber die hat von der oberen auch ne ganze Menge abbekommen. Die hab ich dann auseinander gebaut und mit dem Föhn getrocknet. Es funktioniert übrigens noch alles. Die GraKa die unter Wasser ist hab ich noch nicht testen können. Der Gummiring muss erstmal aus Slowenien her geschickt werden 

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass es ja auch noch diese Gummierstifte gibt (also sowas: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B002HHN3LC?pc_redir=1403820331&robot_redir=1) meint ihr es reicht auch, wenn ich sowas in die Rille vom Gummiring gebe und trocknen lasse?


----------



## Oozy (2. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Bundymania ausm Luxx hat bei YouTube n kleines Video von dem Teil gemacht.  Oder du fragst bundymania im Luxx per PN.





Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bundymania kann er auch hier erreichen!
> 
> Grüße  Jochen



Danke euch beiden! 
Habe ihm hier im PCGHX geschrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass es ja auch noch diese Gummierstifte gibt (also sowas: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B002HHN3LC?pc_redir=1403820331&robot_redir=1) meint ihr es reicht auch, wenn ich sowas in die Rille vom Gummiring gebe und trocknen lasse?


 
Definitiv nicht. Eine klebrige Schicht gummi arabicum hat mit einer Dichtung in etwas soviel zu tun, wie Kaugummi mit einem ABC-Schutzanzug.


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht. Eine klebrige Schicht gummi arabicum hat mit einer Dichtung in etwas soviel zu tun, wie Kaugummi mit einem ABC-Schutzanzug.


Tja, fragen kostet nichts ^^


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich Innovatek Protect von der Gießkanne zurück in die Flasche füllen? Oder ist das zu schlimm dreckig?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt wohl ganz auf die kanne an.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe sie schon vorher gereinigt...


----------



## Joselman (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sie nicht nur sauber ist sondern rein dann kannst du sie verwenden.


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werde ich es wagen...

€: Und heißt biologisch abbaubar, dass ich es in den Abfluss gießen kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eigendlich ja. wenn man das nicht darf, steht es auch normalweise auf der verpackung drauf


----------



## Oozy (2. Juli 2014)

Das mit der Giesskanne würde ich eher vermeiden, da du Verunreinigungen wie Dreck, Kalk etc sicher nicht vollständig ausgespült hast, was auch eher schwer sein wird.

Ich würde es tunlichst vermeiden, wenn möglich.

----

Kurze Frage an euch: Meine Laing DDC PWM ist ans Mainboard (Gigabyte GA Z87MX D3H) angschlossen und bekommt Strom vom Molexstecker am Netzteil. Im Idle ist das Pumpengeräusch recht erträglich, trotz eher semioptimaler Entkopplung, aber unter Last wird das Geräusch eher störend. Kann man irgendwie die Umdrehungen der Pumpe selber fixieren? 

Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach auch keinen Grund, dass die Pumpe mehr Umdrehungen machen soll, da der erhöhte Durchfluss null Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach den pwm abziehen und mittels Adapter eine feste Spannung anlegen

besorg dir eine kurze sata verlängerung und bau dir daraus einen 8,7V adapter. einfach 12V und die masse mit 3,3V überbrücken, genau wie man sonst einen 7V adapter bastelt


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit Speedfan kann man die Drehzahl fixieren.....


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Juli 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Einfach den pwm abziehen und mittels Adapter eine feste Spannung anlegen
> 
> besorg dir eine kurze sata verlängerung und bau dir daraus einen 8,7V adapter. einfach 12V und die masse mit 3,3V überbrücken, genau wie man sonst einen 7V adapter bastelt



Und mit 8,7 Volt läuft ne Laing an...?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eine laing ddc braucht laut spezifikation mindestes 8V. zumindest steht das so in der artikelbeschreibung bei aquatuning. maximal übrigens 13V
mit glück läuft sie auch schon bei 7V.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch: Meine Laing DDC PWM ist ans Mainboard (Gigabyte GA Z87MX D3H) angschlossen und bekommt Strom vom Molexstecker am Netzteil. Im Idle ist das Pumpengeräusch recht erträglich, trotz eher semioptimaler Entkopplung, aber unter Last wird das Geräusch eher störend. Kann man irgendwie die Umdrehungen der Pumpe selber fixieren?


 
Lüftersteuerung sollte man bei Gigabyte auch auf einen festen Wert setzen können, ja.


----------



## Kurry (3. Juli 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Einfach den pwm abziehen und mittels Adapter eine feste Spannung anlegen



Naja wenig sinnige Idee bei einer PWM Laing.. Einfach das PWM Signal auf 20-30% setzten und die Ruhe genießen. Per Software geht das, wenn das Board das nicht selber kann.


----------



## FSPower (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Was denkt ihr ist besser auf einem Nexxxos XT45: die NB PL2 oder Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm Bionic Lüfter. Ich kann beide für den gleichen Preis bekommen, und jetzt Frage ich mich, ob die eigentlich teureren eLoop besser sind. Mir geht es in erster Linie um die Lautstärke.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde allen aus optischen gründen die blacksilentpro nehmen. zudem ist dort ja auch noch der gummirahmen für die entkopplung dabei, der kann auf einem radiator ebenso zum abdichten genutzt werden.


----------



## Oozy (6. Juli 2014)

Danke euch für die Antworten! Werde das sobald wie möglich probieren.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alter Verwalter, entweder is meine WaKü irgendwo undicht oder das Wasser verdampft im Kreislauf^^. Vor 4 Wochen ist mir das erste mal aufgefallen das der AGB nur noch halb voll ist. Wasser nachgefüllt und im Case nach ner Pfütze gesucht. Keine gefunden. Heute gucke ich mal wieder nach und der AGB ist wieder nur Halb voll. Und nirgends ne Pfütze. Was meint ihr, kann das am Wetter liegen oder muss irgendwo ein Leck sein? Ich gehe jedenfalls von nem Miniatur Leck aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder noch Luft im System und/oder das Wasser diffundiert bei dem Wetter stärker dürch die Schläuche....


----------



## wolf7 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vllt der AGB nicht richtig geschlossen, sodass dort Wasser verdunstet?


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luft im System würde ich beinahe ausschließen.  Ebenso die Anschlüsse. alles bombenfest.


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bombenfest klingt schlecht, hast du mit Werkzeug nachgeholfen? Wenn ja sind evtl die Dichtungen beschädigt


----------



## Soulsnap (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den Fehler jetzt gefunden. Der AGB hat unten an der Verschraubung Risse bekommen. Nachdem ich ein wenig an ihm gewackelt habe lief das Wasser richtig böse durch den Riss aus. Habe jetzt erstmal alles getrocknet und mit Isolierband behelfsmässig abgedichtet.  Muss die tage sowieso neuen Schlauch bestellen weil ich einen weiteren 360er Radiator ins System einbauen will. Dann kommt gleich ein neuer AGB dazu.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immerhin ist der Übeltäter schnell gefunden.


----------



## JakPol (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0

Ist das möglicherweise der neue beste Lüfter für Radiatoren?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein - weil zu laut


----------



## brain00 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0
> 
> Ist das möglicherweise der neue beste Lüfter für Radiatoren?


 
würde aber nur mit pull funktionieren... bei push wäre der gezeigte Effekt zunichte


----------



## oelkanne (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Neu" ?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brain00 schrieb:


> würde aber nur mit pull funktionieren... bei push wäre der gezeigte Effekt zunichte


Bei Pull wüsste ich auch nicht warum es helfen sollte dass die ausströmende Luft stärker gerichtet weg geht.


----------



## brain00 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Pull wüsste ich auch nicht warum es helfen sollte dass die ausströmende Luft stärker gerichtet weg geht.


stimmt... es macht so oder so kein Sinn bei Radiatoren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die air penetrator sind wohl ganz gut, wenn man einen weiteren weg zu überbrücken hat mit der luft. also, wenn ich mit meinem frontlüfter auch den cpu-kühler anpusten will oder sowas


----------



## JakPol (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm. Ich hatte gedacht, dass es nützt, wenn die Luft direkt durch den Radi gedrückt wird, statt nach aussen zu verwirbeln. Man könnte sich so quasi Shrouds sparen - war mein Gedanke. Die Argumentation von Toifel klingt aber auch gut.

War nur ein Gedanke


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Lüfter vernünftig auf dem radi sitzt, drückt der die luft genauso gut durch. Mit einem shroud kann man den toten Punkt in der Mitte ein wenig weniger tot werden lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Hm. Ich hatte gedacht, dass es nützt, wenn die Luft direkt durch den Radi gedrückt wird, statt nach aussen zu verwirbeln. Man könnte sich so quasi Shrouds sparen - war mein Gedanke.


 
Sicherlich wären geschlossene Rahmen mit solchen Lüftern von weit geringerer Bedeutung.
Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einem geschlossenen Rahmen, der die Luft 100% leitet, die Lamellen schützt und den Radiator stabilisiert, und einem Lüfter, der dank zusätzlicher Streben im Luftstrom bei gleicher Drehzahl einen Tick lauter und schwächer ist und mehr Produktionsaufwand/Kosten verursacht...


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich würde es interessieren was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt mit Acrylröhren anstelle von Schläuchen? Ich kam auf die Idee weil ich realtiv viele Winkel im System habe und das nicht so besonders schön finde...

Ich dachte da an Monsoon Produkte:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Was sind die Vorteile und was die Nachteile? Mich schreckt zudem der eher hohe Anschaffungspreis ab, zudem muss man bei einer neuen Grafikkarte auch jedes mal zwei neue Rohre biegen.


----------



## oelkanne (12. Juli 2014)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mich würde es interessieren was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt mit Acrylröhren anstelle von Schläuchen? Ich kam auf die Idee weil ich realtiv viele Winkel im System habe und das nicht so besonders schön finde...
> 
> Ich dachte da an Monsoon Produkte:
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland
> ...



Plus....CPU wechsel oder sonstiger kleinkram sehr schnell sehr teuer werden. Nen fetzen Schlauch hat normalerweise jeder daheim noch irgendwo rumliegen 



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Mit einem shroud kann man den toten Punkt in der Mitte ein wenig weniger tot werden lassen.



Makes My Day


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, ich erwische immer irgendwelche fließenden Konversationen wenn ich hier was fragen will, tut mir sorry...

Nur ganz kurz: Reicht der Radi für nen i5-3330? Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Teil bzw der Marke gemacht? Danke schonmal 
BLACK ICE GT STEALTH 240 DUAL-RADIATOR im Conrad Online Shop | 870693

Btw: Eine leise, gute und optisch ansprechende Lüfterempfehlung (also fliegt Noctua raus, weil optische Folter) für den Radi wäre auch noch nice  Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für die black ice sind die noiseblocker blacksilent pro eine gute wahl, denn die lüfterblätter sind auch eher glänzend als matt.
die black ice radiatoren sollen garnicht so schlecht sein. sind wohl nur hier in DE nicht so verbreitet, eher in den staaten. und n dual-radi reicht für eine cpu locker aus.


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle und präzise Antwort  Mit Noiseblocker hab ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die werden es dann wohl auch 

Danke


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Plus....CPU wechsel oder sonstiger kleinkram sehr schnell sehr teuer werden. Nen fetzen Schlauch hat normalerweise jeder daheim noch irgendwo rumliegen



Mein Gedanke war es, das man halt besser runde "Schläuche" und Ecken rein kriegt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend.

Reichen NB Eloops im Push für den Koolance HX-240XC und Koolance HX-360XC ?


----------



## Oozy (13. Juli 2014)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war es, das man halt besser runde "Schläuche" und Ecken rein kriegt



Ich habe selber Acrylglasrohre verbaut und würde es wahrscheinlich wieder machen, wenn man etwas Zeit zum Basteln hat. Die Rohre schön zu biegen kann je nach Anspruch etwas Zeit beanspruchen, aber sieht dafür umso besser aus.


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich habe selber Acrylglasrohre verbaut und würde es wahrscheinlich wieder machen, wenn man etwas Zeit zum Basteln hat. Die Rohre schön zu biegen kann je nach Anspruch etwas Zeit beanspruchen, aber sieht dafür umso besser aus.


 
Bringt man engere radien hin als mit Schlauch? habe oft das Problem wenn ich zu enge Radien mache oft knickt, oder sonst bei den tüllen leichter Wasserverlust anzutreffen ist. Gegen die undichtigkeit wären wohl Anschlüsse mit Überwurfmuttern ein vorteil  oder doch Acrylrohre...

Was für Rohre, Tüllen und Werkzeug hast du dir gekauft?


----------



## Laudian (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend

Ich denke mal, dass meine Frage hier am besten aufgehoben ist:
Ich habe mir gerade meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut, die verwendete Laing DDC-1T macht bei 12 Volt aber ein extrem störendes und lautes Geräusch, deswegen habe ich die einfach mal mit ein paar kleinen Kabeln an meine Lüstersteuerung (Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25) angeschlossen, ab gefühlten 9V verschwindet das nervige Geräusch weitestgehend.

Nun ist das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings keine Dauerlösung, außerdem kann ich so die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht direkt ablesen. Deswegen die Frage: Kennt jemand einen Adapter um den Molex Stecker + den Tacho der Laing an den 3 Pin Anschluss der Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen ? Löten würde ich nur ungerne da ich schließlich noch Garantie habe...

MfG
Laudi


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An der Pumpe müsstest du gar nichts löten. Du schnappst dir einfach 2 alte Lüfterkabel und verlötest die gleichfarbigen Adern miteinander, davor nicht vergessen Schrumpfschlauch über die Einzeladern zu schieben. Nachdem du fertiggelötet hast, die Schrumpfschläuche über die Lötstellen ziehen und mit Feuerzeug oder Lötkolben in die Nähe der Schläuche gehen, bis sie sich fest zugeschrumpft haben.

Die vermutlich günstigste Lösung für dein Problem 
OT: Süße Katze


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du dir so ein kabel selber basteln willst, nimmst du am besten eine verlängerung, von der einfach bei dem stecker die gnd und 12V leitung abnehmen und mit einem entsprechenden stecker verbinden, zB eben ein 4pin fat-molex. 
so hast du auf der einen seite die voll belegte 3pin buchse und auf der anderen seite einmal einen 3pin nur mit dem tachosignal und eben die stromzufuhr.

e: gerade nochmal das bild genauer angesehen, was du suchst, ist anscheinend ein kabel, was diesen split rückgängig macht.

diese zwei versionen gibt es bei aquatuning: 
Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel für Laing DDC-Pumpen | Pumpenzubehör | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Pumpenadapter | Pumpenzubehör | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er sucht ein Kabel mit Female-Female-Anschluss, also beidseitig Löcher, keine Pins, weil das Kabel von der Pumpe bereits Pins besitzt.


----------



## Laudian (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> An der Pumpe müsstest du gar nichts löten. Du schnappst dir einfach 2 alte Lüfterkabel und verlötest die gleichfarbigen Adern miteinander.
> Die vermutlich günstigste Lösung für dein Problem
> OT: Süße Katze


 
Danke, manchmal sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht... Gesagt, getan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für den Hinweis 

OT: Natürlich ist die Katze süß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz: Reicht der Radi für nen i5-3330? Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Teil bzw der Marke gemacht? Danke schonmal
> BLACK ICE GT STEALTH 240 DUAL-RADIATOR im Conrad Online Shop | 870693



Die Verarbeitungsqualität bei Hardwarelabs ist exzellent (lediglich die Lamellen sind z.T. etwas unregelmäßíg. Auf Grund der extremen Dichte sieht man das aber nur, wenn man sehr nahe dran ist) und das glänzende Finish gehört zu den seltenen Fällen, die tatsächlich hochwertig rüberkommen. Leider ist die Lamellendichte beim GTX und erst recht beim GTS extrem hoch. Ich kenn jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich mit anderen 30 mm Radiatoren, aber 45 mm Modelle für niedrige Drehzahlen schlagen den GTS selbst bei 1400 rpm noch deutlich. Ehe sich ein Vorteil ergibt, würde ich auf 2000 oder 3000 rpm tippen.




Lolm@n schrieb:


> Bringt man engere radien hin als mit Schlauch? habe oft das Problem wenn ich zu enge Radien mache oft knickt, oder sonst bei den tüllen leichter Wasserverlust anzutreffen ist. Gegen die undichtigkeit wären wohl Anschlüsse mit Überwurfmuttern ein vorteil  oder doch Acrylrohre...


 
ich würd auf alle Fälle mal die Anschlüsse wechseln 
Ansonsten kriegst du mit Rohren sehr enge Radien hin (wenige cm) - aber wenn du Schläuche aufwendig erwärmst und formst, schaffen die das auch fast. Bei Rohren hast du den Aufwand halt zwangsläufig


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitungsqualität bei Hardwarelabs ist exzellent (lediglich die Lamellen sind z.T. etwas unregelmäßíg. Auf Grund der extremen Dichte sieht man das aber nur, wenn man sehr nahe dran ist) und das glänzende Finish gehört zu den seltenen Fällen, die tatsächlich hochwertig rüberkommen. Leider ist die Lamellendichte beim GTX und erst recht beim GTS extrem hoch. Ich kenn jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich mit anderen 30 mm Radiatoren, aber 45 mm Modelle für niedrige Drehzahlen schlagen den GTS selbst bei 1400 rpm noch deutlich. Ehe sich ein Vorteil ergibt, würde ich auf 2000 oder 3000 rpm tippen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok habe definitiv auf Bitspower 11mm Tüllen gewechselt (bei 16/10 Schlauch von Masterkleer), mal hoffen das diese Investition sich lohnt 
Mal hoffen das das Klappt.... Mir gefallen bei dicken Schläuchen SChraubtüllen nicht so gut


----------



## oelkanne (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten...Schäuche kochen..das soll viel bringen...munkelt man in Fachkreisen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tut es, ich hab aus spaß schon nen spiralschlauch erstellt


----------



## DOcean (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[YT]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8he8afjQyd8[/YT]

Eben bei den "neuen" Lüftern von Silverstone drauf gestoßen, das wäre doch Mal was für einen Radi....


----------



## Oozy (14. Juli 2014)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Bringt man engere radien hin als mit Schlauch? habe oft das Problem wenn ich zu enge Radien mache oft knickt, oder sonst bei den tüllen leichter Wasserverlust anzutreffen ist.


Generell kann man schon sehr enge Biegradien hinbekommen, aber ich würde dennoch aufgrud der Einfachheit eher auf Anschlüsse setzen.



> Gegen die undichtigkeit wären wohl Anschlüsse mit Überwurfmuttern ein vorteil  oder doch Acrylrohre...  Was für Rohre, Tüllen und Werkzeug hast du dir gekauft?


Rohre habe ich von E22 geordert und diese Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter bei Caseking bestellt. Vor allem für den Anfang ist es einfacher mit diesen Anschlüssen zu arbeiten, da sie zwei O-Ringe besitzen. 

Du musst aber nicht bei E22 einkaufen, sondern kannst auch irgendwelche 12/10

Nachdem Erwärmen, Biegen, Abmessen und Zuschneiden habe ich die Rohre noch entgratet. Kannst auch mal kurz Post 31 aus meinem Tagebuch anschauen, wo ich den Vorgang etwas genauer beschrieben habe.


----------



## eRaTitan (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

n'Abend Jungs! 


Ich suche einen passenden Lüfter der Mindestens 2500 U/Min oder 200 m³/h hat. Gebraucht wird er zum Kühlen eines Radiators. Kennt ihr welche? 
Die Lautstärke ist natürlich egal. 

MfG,
TITAN


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du völlig übertreiben willst, hol dir scythe gentle typhoon 5400. Dreimal darfst du raten, wofür die Zahl steht


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus 

Wieviel Liter Kühlflüssigkeit brauch man denn für ne OnlyCPU mit 240er Radi, dieser Pumpe und max. 2 Meter Schlauch?


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Juli 2014)

Max n halben liter


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher? Passt in nen 240er wirklich nur so wenig rein? *Erstauntbin*


----------



## JakPol (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joar, dürfte hinkommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meine erste wakü hat etwas weniger als ein Liter gepasst. CPU only, etwa ein Meter Schlauch, 360er radi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Max n halben liter



Ohne das Volumen des agb zu kennen schwer zu sagen


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Good point. Der hat da ja auch noch einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss drauf


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, ca. 32 cm³. Ihr seht den Agb (is bei der Pumpe dabei), er is recht klein.


----------



## theorder (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub hier ists passender 

Wär ein 360 und ein 240 mit jeweils 30mm Dicke für einen 4790k und eine GTX780(Ti) auch ausreichend?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja. Die Kombi bändigt bei mir einen übervolteten i7 920 und eine HD7970 (+Festplatten) problemlos, die dürften zusammen sogar mehr heizen.


----------



## theorder (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank! Ich glaube, ich gehe zur Sicherheit mal lieber mit einem dickeren 360


----------



## Oozy (27. Juli 2014)

theorder schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich glaube, ich gehe zur Sicherheit mal lieber mit einem dickeren 360


Dicker heisst aber nicht automatisch besser. Meiner Meinung nach sind 45mm das ideale Mittelmass zwischen sehr langsamen Lüftern (um 500rpm) und eher schnellern Lüftern (z.B. 1500rpm) darstelllt, also zwischen Silent und Performance. Der dickere Radiator bringt nur dann eine Temperaturverbesserung, wenn die Lüfter entsprechend schneller drehen, was zulasten der Lautstärke geht. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen schneidet ein dünnerer Radiator besser ab.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

/sign.
ich würde, solange es passt, einen 45mm dicken radi einbauen und nur dort, wo es nicht anders geht einen 30mm dicken. die 60mm oder gar 80mm würde ich nur dann nehmen, wenn es auf jedes bisschen leistung ankommt und die lautstärke dabei nebensache ist. zum beispiel, wenn man die radiatoren in einem anderen raum lagern kann


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-On Naked Ivy


Nur um nochmal ganz sicher zu gehen. Das Naked Ivy Kit ist doch auch kompatibel zu Haswell oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> *Hinweise: Das Entfernen des CPU-Heatspreaders und Freilegen des  Prozessor-Die geschieht auf eigenes Risiko und geht mit dem Verlust der  Herstellergarantie einher! Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich laut EK Water  Blocks nur bei den Intel-Prozessoren der dritten Core-i-Generation  namens "Ivy Bridge" der Heatspreader entfernen lässt. Bei früheren  Generationen ("Sandy Bridge", "Clarkdale", "Arrandale") ist dies demnach  nicht möglich und sollte nicht versucht werden!*



Wer lesen kann...


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es lässt sich bei Haswell der IHS auch entfernen. der Sockel ist doch auch der Gleiche. Warum sollte es denn nicht gehen?

Durchgelesen hab ich mir das schon KingPiranha


----------



## skyscraper (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sockel von Haswell und Ivy Bridge ist btw. nicht der gleiche  1150 vs. 1155.

Edit: Um auf deine Frage zu antworten, schau mal auf der Herstellerseite vorbei: EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on Naked Ivy Da steht was von



> - Intel® Core i7 _3000_ & _4000_ series CPUs
> - Intel® Core i5 _3000_ & _4000_ series CPUs


Edit 2:



> EK-Supremacy _PreciseMount _Add-on Naked Ivy is an add-on that allows the use of de-lidded 3rd- (_Ivy Bridge_) and *4th (Haswell)* generation Intel® Core i3/i5/i7 processors with EK-Supremacy series CPU water blocks.


----------



## Najuno (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schon mal, der schon seit langer Zeit mit Wakü operiert, fest gestellt wie nervig GPU Lüfter sind  ?

Ich hab meine 2. GTX 780 Ti zwecks Stresstest und so mit eingebaut und trotz des EVGA ACX Coolers hab ich das Gefühl in Spielen wie Arma oder WatchDogs einen Jet der startet neben mir zu haben... bin wahrscheinlich extrem verwöhnt von meinen WaKü Systemen haha... bin froh wenn ich Dienstag den Kühler für die GPU bekomme  .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Es lässt sich bei Haswell der IHS auch entfernen. der Sockel ist doch auch der Gleiche. Warum sollte es denn nicht gehen?
> 
> Durchgelesen hab ich mir das schon KingPiranha


Ja genau so wie bei Devils Canyon.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Devils Canyon ist auch nur haswell...


----------



## wheeler (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

servus,
was ist denn gerade so "in" in sachen kühlflüssigkeit? als ich das letzemal,vor 1.5 jahren, was gebaut hatte,musste es unter uv licht leuchten.das muss es jetzt nicht mehr
also was empfiehlt der profi? aber bitte nix sauteueres...einfach mainstream,das was alle nehmen....aber nix selbst gemixtes please


----------



## oelkanne (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Innovatec Protect oder des Aquacomputer Zeug


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
welchen Radiator würdet ihr nehmen? 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Koolance HX-120XC Radiator 30 FPI Kupfer- 120mm
oder
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 120mm Radiatoren » XSPC Xtreme Radiator RX120 V3 - 120mm
LG


----------



## Oozy (28. Juli 2014)

wheeler schrieb:


> servus, was ist denn gerade so "in" in sachen kühlflüssigkeit? als ich das letzemal,vor 1.5 jahren, was gebaut hatte,musste es unter uv licht leuchten.das muss es jetzt nicht mehr also was empfiehlt der profi? aber bitte nix sauteueres...einfach mainstream,das was alle nehmen....aber nix selbst gemixtes please



Eigentlich reicht destilliertes Wasser meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus, wenn man keine korrodierende Teile wie Aluminium im Kreislauf hat.

Korrosionsschutz wird aber zwingend benötigt, wenn Aluminium im Kreislauf ist, wenn man keine Schäden riskieren will. Wenn du nicht selber mixen willst, würde ich dir Innovatek Protect empfehen, sonst destilliertes Wasser gemisch mit G48, eigentlich Frostschutz für Autos.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es hilft durchaus gegen Algen vozusorgen. Watercool hat dafür mal zu Zitronensäure geraten, alle anderen Hersteller haben irgendwelche chemischen Mittel die ohne die Notwendigkeit von Korrosionsschutz auch alle funktionieren.


----------



## theorder (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, 

ich würd mal gerne meinen Plan von den Profis abgesegnet haben. 
Top ist ein 360 46mm Rad und in der Front ist ein 240 30mm Rad.
Die Pfeile sind die Ausreichtung  der Lüfter (für die ganz Langsamen ).
Rote Linien sind die Schläuche. Design etc. sind erstmal unwichtig (eh noch nicht final), sondern es geht um das Prinzip.
Die 2 GPUs im SLI stehen auch nur beispielhaft für Grafikkarten, werde natürlich nur eine GPU bei der Rad-Oberfläche verbauen.
Ist alles so ungefähr in Ordnung? Gibts Tips zur Ausrichtung/Aufbau?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fritzelschnitzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> welchen Radiator würdet ihr nehmen?
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Koolance HX-120XC Radiator 30 FPI Kupfer- 120mm
> oder
> ...


 
ich würde den von xspc nehmen. der hat mehr anschlussoptionen und der von koolance hat eine sehr hohe finnendichte, benötigt also sehr starke (und damit meist laute) lüfter.



theorder schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich würd mal gerne meinen Plan von den Profis abgesegnet haben.
> Top ist ein 360 46mm Rad und in der Front ist ein 240 30mm Rad.
> ...


 
ich sehe mich zwar nicht als profi, aber die einzige änderung, die ich vornehmen würde, ich würde den radi in der front mit anschlüssen nach oben verbauen und dann beide radiatoren direkt miteinander verschlauchen. 
lüfterkonfig ist ok so, gleichviel rein wie raus. oder ist es im heck ein 140er? dann hast du sogar etwas mehr luft rein, als raus.


----------



## theorder (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich sehe mich zwar nicht als profi, aber die einzige änderung, die ich vornehmen würde, ich würde den radi in der front mit anschlüssen nach oben verbauen und dann beide radiatoren direkt miteinander verschlauchen.
> lüfterkonfig ist ok so, gleichviel rein wie raus. oder ist es im heck ein 140er? dann hast du sogar etwas mehr luft rein, als raus.


 
Ja, beim front Rad war ich mir noch nich sicher. Muss auch schauen wie ich ihn befestigen kann. Davon wirds abhängig sein wie rum ich ihn montiere.
Und der Lüfter im Heck ist leider nur ein 92mm Lüfter  Aber dort werd ich ein high Airflow benutzen, sodass sich der Luftmengen ungefähr ausgleichen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in den meisten cases ist in der front kein platz, um den radi mit anschlussterminal nach unten zu verbauen. 
ich würde halt beide radis direkt hintereinander setzen, so hab ich weniger schlauch, der quer durch das case geht. andererseits, mit anschlüssen nach unten könnte man bei einem radiator mit mehreren anschlussoptionen dort einen ablasshahn mit einplanen.


----------



## theorder (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> in den meisten cases ist in der front kein platz, um den radi mit anschlussterminal nach unten zu verbauen.
> ich würde halt beide radis direkt hintereinander setzen, so hab ich weniger schlauch, der quer durch das case geht. andererseits, mit anschlüssen nach unten könnte man bei einem radiator mit mehreren anschlussoptionen dort einen ablasshahn mit einplanen.


 
Das mit dem Hahn hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf... Mal schauen.
Platz ist kein Problem. Das Case ist komplett nackig und habe alles Unwichtige ruasgeschnitten.

Danke für deine Antworten!


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

92mm im heck.. klingt nach einem alten chieftec chassis  an so etwas bastel ich auch gerade mehr oder wneiger aktiv.


----------



## theorder (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> 92mm im heck.. klingt nach einem alten chieftec chassis  an so etwas bastel ich auch gerade mehr oder wneiger aktiv.


 
Noch nichtmal  Das Case ist 3 Jahre alt und hat damals 15€ gekostet - echte Qualität halt 
Aber ist viel emotionaler Wert dran, deswegen will ichs bisschen aufwerten 
Deinen Thread verfolge ich übrigens auch im Casemod Bereich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bis da allerdings mehr passiert, dauert das noch ein wenig. naja hier aber mal genug davon, das wird zu sehr offtopic


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich würde den von xspc nehmen. der hat mehr anschlussoptionen und der von koolance hat eine sehr hohe finnendichte, benötigt also sehr starke (und damit meist laute) lüfter.


 
Schafft ein Noctua nf-f12 das?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fritzelschnitzel schrieb:


> Schafft ein Noctua nf-f12 das?


Wird zu laut. Hatte selber die 240er und 360er Variante da. Gleich wieder Retoure.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss dazu sagen dass das erstmal egal ist da die Graka ja eh (noch) nicht mitgekühlt wird.
Also denkt ihr ein Nf-F12 kommt mit dem Koolance klar?
LG


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klarkommen schon, die frage ist nur, wie laut der dabei wird. 
wenn dir lautstärke egal ist, macht das natürlich nichts, aber dann brauchst du auch keine wakü


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bau mir die jetzt langsam auf. In mein jetziges Case passt nur 1 120er. Die Graka ist mit dem normalen Nvidia Kühler, da hört man den Noctua dann eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fritzelschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich bau mir die jetzt langsam auf. In mein jetziges Case passt nur 1 120er. Die Graka ist mit dem normalen Nvidia Kühler, da hört man den Noctua dann eh nicht mehr.


 Mach es lieber nicht. DU ärgerst dich nur. Die Koolance sollten eigentlich mit Papstlüftern ausgeliefert werden. Du verschätzt dich mit der Finnendichte.


----------



## Oozy (28. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es hilft durchaus gegen Algen vozusorgen. Watercool hat dafür mal zu Zitronensäure geraten, alle anderen Hersteller haben irgendwelche chemischen Mittel die ohne die Notwendigkeit von Korrosionsschutz auch alle funktionieren.



Destilliertes Wasser sollte für den Wachstum von Mikroorganismen zu wenig Nährstoffe bilden, dass sich merklich Biobefall bilden kann. Die einzigen Nährungsquellen die mir spontan in den Sinn kommen sind Sonnenlicht und sonstige Verunreinigungen, die sich vermeiden lassen. Säuren sind meiner Meinung nach etwas heikel, da sie teilweise Korrosion beschleunigen oder diese erst in Gang setzen.


----------



## theorder (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage:

Würden Lüfter, z.B. die Noiseblocker PL2's, durch diese Teile noch gneügend Luft bekommen?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt denke ich stark von der Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters ab.


----------



## theorder (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Hängt denke ich stark von der Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters ab.


 
Heißt, wenn ich eher Silent orientiert laufen lassen will sind die Teile eher ungünstig?


----------



## DOcean (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles was im Luftstrom hängt stört den Durchfluss, wie stark und ob dich das stört....


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theorder schrieb:


> Heißt, wenn ich eher Silent orientiert laufen lassen will sind die Teile eher ungünstig?


 
Denke ich schon. Wenn Du sehr schnelle Lüfter hast, wird es vllt eher weniger ausmachen.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht denn die allgemeine Meinung bei WaKü-enthusiasten bezüglich interne und externer Anbringung von Radiatoren aus? Seit ich mich (seit kurzem) mit Casemodding beschäftige, beschäftige ich mich auch mit WaKü's und werde mein System direkt mit (ersten) WaKü komponenten bestellen. Habe auch nen Beratungsthread dazu erstellt nachdem ich den Guide gelesen, mich an weiteren Quellen informiert, hab usw.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

extern sieht meiner meinung nach nur selten wirklich gut aus, allerdings ist ein externer radiator unbeeinflusst von den temperaturen im gehäuse selber.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Vorteil ist mir klar, aber wie du richtig sagst find' auch ich es selten wirklich schön. Bin ein Ästhet, da ist mir persönlich ne interne Lösung lieber. Hab aber so den Eindruck, dass die meisten zu ner externen Lösung raten oder diese zumindest bevorzugen. Kann mir diesen Eindruck jemand bestätigen, oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## JakPol (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Externe Radiatoren sind halt schlicht und ergreifend besser. Also, von nem rein technischen Blickpunkt. Bei internen Radiatoren bläst Du entweder die Abwärme ins Case rein und heizt damit die Komponenten, oder Du versuchst, mit erwärmter Luft aus dem Case-inneren zu kühlen. Bei externen Radiatoren hast Du einen ungeminderten Kaltluftzufluss, ohne dabei irgendetwas relevantes zu erwärmen.


----------



## DOcean (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn es geht immer intern, sieht hübscher aus macht weniger Aufwand...

extern ist eher UltraSilent und sowas...


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man den radiator extern aufstellt, kann man auch direkt zu einem der großen für 9x120m oder 9x140mm lüfter greifen. das reicht für nahezu jedes system und meistens ist auch noch leiser. 
man könnte auf diese art auch komplett auf lüfter im case verzichten, vorrausgesetzt natürlich, man kühlt alle komponenten mit der wakü. 
mit einer ausreichend starken pumpe (DDC/Eheim 1046/D5 sollten reichen) kann man den radiator dann auch ausser sicht aufstellen und so stört die optik nicht


----------



## VivaLosTioz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke für die Info's 

Seh ich das also richtig, dass ich mit nem 420er Radi im Deckel der vorerst nur die CPU kühlt, trotzdem erstmal noch Gehäuselüfter verwenden sollte, damit im Case selbst noch ausreichend Kühlung stattfindet/kalte bzw. Frischluft zirkuliert?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die größe vom radi ist hierbei unwichtig, aber du solltest definitiv nopch lüfter einbauen, ich empfehle die am radi rausziehen lassen, alle anderen rein.


----------



## VivaLosTioz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich empfehle die am radi rausziehen lassen, alle anderen rein.


 
dann wär's wohl clever den lüfter, der sich hinten-oben befindet unten einzubauen, weil hinten-oben rein macht ja wenig sinn. Zumal der glaube ich eh nicht mehr da hin passt, wenn ich oben den Radi einbaue.
Vorne ist bei dem Gehäuse ein 200mm Lüfter verbaut. Eventuell würde es auch einfach sinn machen den durch 2x140 zu ersetzen. Das Gehäuse bietet diese Möglichkeit jedenfalls.
Eventuell schaut mal jemand von euch in meinen Beratungsthread rein und gibt mir Feedback?! Wäre Nett 
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...wakue-fuer-i7-4790k-r9-290-folgt-spaeter.html)


----------



## brain00 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Eigentlich reicht destilliertes Wasser meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus, wenn man keine korrodierende Teile wie Aluminium im Kreislauf hat.
> 
> Korrosionsschutz wird aber zwingend benötigt, wenn Aluminium im Kreislauf ist, wenn man keine Schäden riskieren will. Wenn du nicht selber mixen willst, würde ich dir Innovatek Protect empfehen, sonst destilliertes Wasser gemisch mit G48, eigentlich Frostschutz für Autos.


Ich benutze seit 2,5 Jahren reines destilliertes Wasser (Hausfrauenwasser) und keine weiteren Zusätze und mein Wasser ist immer noch absolut rein und keine Ausflockungen/Korrosion usw. 




VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die allgemeine Meinung bei WaKü-enthusiasten bezüglich interne und externer Anbringung von Radiatoren aus? Seit ich mich (seit kurzem) mit Casemodding beschäftige, beschäftige ich mich auch mit WaKü's und werde mein System direkt mit (ersten) WaKü komponenten bestellen. Habe auch nen Beratungsthread dazu erstellt nachdem ich den Guide gelesen, mich an weiteren Quellen informiert, hab usw.


Ich benutze einen externen 9x120mm Radiator, der unterm Schreibtisch steht: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany die 9 Lüfter laufen auf 500rpm und im PC ist alles wassergekühlt und keine Lüfter im Gehäuse -> man hört nur ab und zu die Festplatte und sonst nix.


----------



## theorder (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

kurze Frage. Wo im Loop bringt man am besten sowas an? Und gibt es Empfehlungen welche Art von Thermometer man nehmen sollte?


----------



## ConCAD (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo du einen Wassertemperatursensor verbaust, ist prinzipiell egal, da die Wassertemperatur sowieso überall im Kreislauf annähernd gleich ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würd' ich auch sagen - bei mir war die maximale Differenz etwa 1°C - das entsprach auch etwa der Meßtolleranz der Fühler....


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es empfiehlt sich so oder so aber mal gegen ein (Wein- Fleisch- Fieber-)Thermometer zu kalibrieren.


----------



## mda31 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal zum Thema externer Radiator und Gehäuselüfter... würde wenn nur die CPU und die GPU (Full Block) im Kreislauf sind ein 140er Lüfter auf niedriger Geschwindigkeit reinpustend (vor der Pumpe) reichen oder wird die NB/SB usw. dann zu warm/heiß? Wärmestau incoming?


----------



## Bummsbirne (30. Juli 2014)

Reicht aus. Wichtiger waere da eher der Ram bzw. am wichtigsten die Spannungsregler am Sockel.

Die SB wird eh nur noch Handwarm.

Einen Lüfter rauspustend waere auch nicht schlecht. Muss aber nicht zwingend.  Hauptsache es besteht ein gewisses Lüftchen und die Luft kann hinten durch Gitter wieder raus.


----------



## brain00 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theorder schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kurze Frage. Wo im Loop bringt man am besten sowas an? Und gibt es Empfehlungen welche Art von Thermometer man nehmen sollte?


Ich benutze die Inline-Sensoren von Aquacomputer zusammen mit einem Aquaero5. Wenn man keine Steuerung hat, dann halt ein Sensor nehmen, wo schon 'ne Anzeige mit dran hängt. Platzierung ist, wie die Vorposter schon schrieben, ziemlich egal... bei mir ist er ins AGB (nach dem Radiator) eingeschraubt.




mda31 schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema externer Radiator und Gehäuselüfter... würde wenn nur die CPU und die GPU (Full Block) im Kreislauf sind ein 140er Lüfter auf niedriger Geschwindigkeit reinpustend (vor der Pumpe) reichen oder wird die NB/SB usw. dann zu warm/heiß? Wärmestau incoming?


Die Spannungswechsler und die NB brauchen ein kleines Lüftchen, wenn sie nicht auch unter Wasser sind... ein 140er sollte dann reichen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Thema externer Radiator und Gehäuselüfter... würde wenn nur die CPU und die GPU (Full Block) im Kreislauf sind ein 140er Lüfter auf niedriger Geschwindigkeit reinpustend (vor der Pumpe) reichen oder wird die NB/SB usw. dann zu warm/heiß? Wärmestau incoming?


 
bei so einem szenario würde ich dann einfach einen lüfter im heck einblasend montieren, der sollte dann ja für gewöhnlich etwa auf höhe der spannungswandler und des rams sein. nb/sb wird eigendlich nicht wirklich warm. wobei die nb wohl schon, aber die sollte dann auch was von dem hecklüfter haben


----------



## hendrosch (30. Juli 2014)

Gibts bei den 140mm Lüftern eigentlich was neues oder sind die Noiseblcker PL2 immernoch die leisesten (in dem Leistungs/Drehzalbereich)?
Denn bei mir fangen jetzt schon 2 an zu Rattern, ich denke da müssen einfach mal neue her.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Gibts bei den 140mm Lüftern eigentlich was neues oder sind die Noiseblcker PL2 immernoch die leisesten (in dem Leistungs/Drehzalbereich)?
> Denn bei mir fangen jetzt schon 2 an zu Rattern, ich denke da müssen einfach mal neue her.


 Wenn dann sind es die PK2.


----------



## JakPol (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FÜr reine Gehäuselüfter fand ich die Noctuas extrem stark. SInd auch teuer, aber imho rechtfertigen die die Leistung auch...


----------



## hendrosch (31. Juli 2014)

Jap sind die PK2, war rein aus dem Gedächtnis raus, hab die schon etwas länger. 
Sind unter einem Radi montiert. 
Sie saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse (sonst keine Lüfter) und drücken sie durch den Radi ein Aquacomputer 360/420 Radiator der an der Oberseite meines 800Ds an den vorhandenen Lüftergittern (3x120mm) befestigt. 

Die Leistung hat gereicht, viel Reserve war aber nicht mehr. 
Waren bis fast 40% unhörbar weshalb sie auch immer liefen, wenn sie dann aufdrehen mussten wurden sie laut das stört aber kaum. 
Hauptsache die neuen haben eine ähnliche Leistung und sind so weit runter regelbar das sie nicht wirklich zu hören sind.


----------



## mda31 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Heck reinpustend wäre auch noch ne gute Möglichkeit. Müsste mir dann noch einen Staubschutz dafür zulegen. Daher auch gleich noch eine Frage. Staubfilter für einen MO-RA 3 360 im Eigenbau/oder fertig. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder Material/Einkauf Empfehlungen? Gerade nachdem ich dieses Video gesehen habe...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0830FkCJ3k


----------



## brain00 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Gerade nachdem ich dieses Video gesehen habe...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0830FkCJ3k


Also mein Nova 1080 läuft seit 2,5 Jahren und bei mir ist nicht ein mal im Ansatz so viel Staub drin! Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut: sogar ziemlich wenig Staub drin im Vergleich zu einem normalen PC. Ich weiß ja nicht, wo der Videoersteller sein PC betreibt, aber normal ist das nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei einem externen radiator brauchst du keine staubfilter.


----------



## illousion (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei einem externen radiator brauchst du keine staubfilter.


 
Da hat er recht, Entweder der Staub sammelt sich vor den Lamellen oder vor dem Staubfilter, nen großen Unterschied macht das jetzt nicht...


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, letzendlich kann man das so oder so sehen. hast du staubfilter, setzt sich der staub nicht auf den lamellen ab, aber auf den staubfiltern setzt sich mehr ab, die müsste man dann öfters reinigen. 
ohne staubfilter setzt sich ein teil des staubes auf den lamellen des radiators ab, der rest fliegt einfach durch. aber zum reinigen muss man dann halt die lüfter abnehmen. oder man montiert die lüfter saugend, dann setzt sich auch auf den lamellen noch weniger ab


----------



## illousion (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage ist nur, ob der geringe Aufwandsunterschied im Endeffekt das darüber nachdenken wert ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die beste und wartungsärmste option dürfte es sein, die lüfter ohne saugend zu montieren und die staubfilter einfach wegzulassen.


----------



## illousion (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und Den Radiator horizontal montieren, sodass die saugenden Lüfter oben drauf montiert sind, da hat man zusästzlich den Kamineffekt und die Schwerkraft sorgt dafür das beinahe gar kein Staub von unten an den Lamellen klebt


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und staub, der sich von oben absetzt, wird von den lüftern beim nächsten start direkt wieder weggepustet.


----------



## mda31 (1. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schon wieder mit der nächsten Frage. Hab mir gerade mal die Fans AP181 von Silverstone genauer angeschaut. Jetzt laut Karton V2.0 mit 3 Schalter Positionen. Laut Karton 600, 900 und 1200 RPM. Mal angenommen ich möchte den Schalter weg haben (nervig) und mich ans löten trauen (ewig nicht gemacht), um die permanent auf 600 RPM zu betreiben, welche Kontakte müsste man überbrücken? Sicherlich den ganz linken Kontakt mit der Bezeichnung L=Low. Aber womit?

Hier ein Link zu einem Mod der V1:
http://forum.effizienzgurus.de/f53/...ilverstone-air-penetrator-ap-181-a-t8715.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde einfach die kabel kürzen, dann ist der schalter direkt am lüfter und hängt nicht frei rum. 
ich vermute, der schalter schaltet zwischen 12V (high) - 7V (mid) - 5V (low) um. wenn du also den schalter einfach ablötest, ohne den wieder anzulöten, kannst du über einen adapter die 5V direkt anlegen.
wie genau du den umlöten musst, kein plan. da würde ich mit einem messgerät beigehen und messen, wo welche spannung anliegt.

e: gerade den link angesehen, bei V1 sind die kabel vom schalter in der anderen reihenfolge, also spiegelverkehrt, angeordnet. also schwarz und gelb überbrücken ist 12V. schwarz und rot überbrücken sollte dann die "low" einstellung sein. einfach den schalter ablöten und dann mit einem stück draht die kontakte überbrücken.


----------



## mda31 (1. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Merci. Habs auch gerade wohl rausgefunden indem ich mir den Schalter mal genauer angeschaut habe (hätte man auch gleich machen können...). Rechte Position High verbindet Gelb und Schwarz. Mittlere Low Gelb und Rot. Links Middle nur Rot.

Edith: Zwei Hamburger eine Antwort ... Merci


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Es lässt sich bei Haswell der IHS auch entfernen. der Sockel ist doch auch der Gleiche. Warum sollte es denn nicht gehen?



Weil es nicht um den Sockel geht und auch nicht um für diesen Sockel spezifierte Kühler 
Wenn du den IHS abnimmst, bewegst du dich halt in Bereichen, in denen Intel durchaus massive Änderungen vorgenommen haben kann (und hat), was dank darauf abgestimmten IHS kein Problem für herkömliche kühlung ist. Aber mit ohne IHS...
Mögliche Konflikte wären
- andere DIE-Höhe (der Supremacy gibt den Anpressdruck fest anhand der Höhe über dem Mainboard vor, spezifiziert ist aber nur die Höhe des IHS)
- weitere Bauteile (bei Haswell definitiv zu beachten: Hat der Kühler ausreichend Kontakt zu den on-Substrat Spannungswandlern?
- mechanische Stabilität (bei normalen Haswells kein Problem, aber wenn es z.B. die Modelle mit on-Substrat-Cache auch gesockelt gäbe, so hätten die vermutlich die gleiche Heatspreader-Oberfläche. Aber sie hätten darunter zwei Chips, der Haupt-DIE wäre seitlich verschoben. Da würde der Kühler nicht mehr mittig aufliegen)

Da das Ding auch für 4000er freigegeben ist, wird es wohl hinhauen. Aber selbstverständlich ist das nicht.




Najuno schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal, der schon seit langer Zeit mit Wakü operiert, fest gestellt wie nervig GPU Lüfter sind  ?



Nö. Der liegt ganz brav im Schrank 




fritzelschnitzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> welchen Radiator würdet ihr nehmen?
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Koolance HX-120XC Radiator 30 FPI Kupfer- 120mm
> oder
> ...



Den Koolance kenne ich nicht (sieht eher nach Hochleistungsabstimmung aus -  30 fpi ist Black ICE GTS Niveau! Da würde ich mal auf optimale Drehzahlen in der Nähe der 2000 rpm tippen), aber der XSPC RX hat in der PCGH-Marktübersicht verdammt gut abgeschnitten.




VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist mir klar, aber wie du richtig sagst find' auch ich es selten wirklich schön. Bin ein Ästhet, da ist mir persönlich ne interne Lösung lieber. Hab aber so den Eindruck, dass die meisten zu ner externen Lösung raten oder diese zumindest bevorzugen. Kann mir diesen Eindruck jemand bestätigen, oder vertue ich mich da?


 
Die meisten hier dürften auf intern setzen. Erst bei sehr hohen Verlustleistungen oder exzentrischen Silent-Anforderungen führt halt kein Weg mehr an extern vorbei. Optisch muss ich sagen: Radiatoren oben auf dem Gehäuse können auch sehr hübsch in Szene gesetzt werden (gerade 200er bieten sich da an, weil sie ähnlich breit wie manch Gehäuse sind), nur an der Seite wirkt meistens doof. Intern ist natürlich immer die saubere Lösung. Aber auch eine, die man schon 1000 mal gesehen hat und bei kleineren Gehäusen eben nicht unbedingt die technisch sinnvollste.




VivaLosTioz schrieb:


> Seh ich das also richtig, dass ich mit nem 420er Radi im Deckel der vorerst nur die CPU kühlt, trotzdem erstmal noch Gehäuselüfter verwenden sollte, damit im Case selbst noch ausreichend Kühlung stattfindet/kalte bzw. Frischluft zirkuliert?



Wenn du eine Grafikkarte im System hast, musst da ggf. noch etwas gezielter für Frischluft Zu- oder Warmluft Abfuhr sorgen.




hendrosch schrieb:


> Gibts bei den 140mm Lüftern eigentlich was neues oder sind die Noiseblcker PL2 immernoch die leisesten (in dem Leistungs/Drehzalbereich)?
> Denn bei mir fangen jetzt schon 2 an zu Rattern, ich denke da müssen einfach mal neue her.


 
Wenn die bei dir anfangen zu rattern, müsste man ggf. mal die Dauerempfehlung überdenken (schließlich hat BN die Lager zwischenzeitlich mal ausgetauscht), aber mit Ausnahme der eloops gibt es afaik derzeit Herausforderer.




illousion schrieb:


> Und Den Radiator horizontal montieren, sodass die saugenden Lüfter oben drauf montiert sind, da hat man zusästzlich den Kamineffekt und die Schwerkraft sorgt dafür das beinahe gar kein Staub von unten an den Lamellen klebt



Die Luftbewegung durch Lüfter ist deutlich stärker als Schwerkraft und wenn der Staub erstmal da ist, bleibt er auch kleben. Sonst würde CPU-Luftkühler ja sauber bleiben, während der herausrieselnde Dreck ein Häufchen auf der Grafikkarte bildet.




mda31 schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder mit der nächsten Frage. Hab mir gerade mal die Fans AP181 von Silverstone genauer angeschaut. Jetzt laut Karton V2.0 mit 3 Schalter Positionen. Laut Karton 600, 900 und 1200 RPM. Mal angenommen ich möchte den Schalter weg haben (nervig) und mich ans löten trauen (ewig nicht gemacht), um die permanent auf 600 RPM zu betreiben, welche Kontakte müsste man überbrücken? Sicherlich den ganz linken Kontakt mit der Bezeichnung L=Low. Aber womit?[/url]
> 
> Multimeter nehmen und messen, welche Kabel der Schalter in gewünschter Position verbindet?


----------



## mda31 (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nächste Frage: ist das normal das die Überwurfmutter der geraden Anschlusstüllen nur unter Androhung von Gewalt vollständig angeschraubt werden können? 

Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Silver | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Typ 2 | 11/8mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überwurfmuttern sollten nie bis zum Ende des Gewindes geschraubt werden. Die Befestigung besteht ja aus einem Konus der sich durch das festziehen immer weiter verengt bis der Schlauch ganz fest sitzt. An dem Punkt dass der Schlauch fest ist sind in der Regel dann immer noch fast 50% Gewindegang übrig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. August 2014)

Wieso nie? Zum erzeugen von sauberen schlauchenden eignen sich einige der Schraubies echt gut


----------



## tomas2 (2. August 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kupferrohr in Verbindung mit PushPin Anschlüssen? Ist sowas sehr mühsam bzw. aufwendig umzusetzen oder geht das easy?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tomas2 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kupferrohr in Verbindung mit PushPin Anschlüssen? Ist sowas sehr mühsam bzw. aufwendig umzusetzen oder geht das easy?


 
Jep - hab meine Wakü nahezu komplett mit verchromtem 10/8er Kupferrohr (erhältlich im Sanitärbereich beim Baumarkt) und 10er PushIn-Anschlüssen ausgestattet. Nur an der Pumpe und bei einer Verbindung vom Filter sind noch Schläuche eingebaut (zwecks Vibrationsentkopplung und enger Platzverhältnisse):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert bestens und ist verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand - Acryltubes machen etwas mehr Arbeit. Ein bisschen sollte man sich aber vor dem Aufbau Gedanken machen, damit man bei der Montage nicht vor Problemen steht. Zum Biegen empfielt sich eine Biegefeder. Mit günstigen Rohrbiegezangen gibt´s schnell sichtbare Macken und teuer lohnen sich nur, wenn man sie auch für andere Zwecke braucht. Außerdem ist ein Rohrschneider für saubere und exakte Rohrenden sinnvoll. Gesägte Rohrenden sollte man den Dichtungen in den PushIn-Anschlüssen nicht zumuten, oder man muss sie mit der Feile sehr sauber entgraten. Letzteres ist bei Rohrenden die sauber mit einem Rohrschneider abgetrennt wurden erheblich einfacher (man könnte im Prinzip sogar drauf verzichten). Falls du auch ab und zu mal ne Spüle einbaust, kann ich dir dieses Set von IKEA ans Herz legen. Der kleine Rohrschneider ist recht solide, für 10er Kupferrohre gut geeignet, und zusammen mit der Stanzvorrsichtung auch nicht teurer als vergleichbarer Modelle im Baumarkt. Wenn man das häufiger macht ist aber ein professioneller Rohrschneider sicher die bessere Investition. Um ab und an mal ne Wakü mit Kupferrohren auszustatten reicht das Teil von IKEA aber bestens. 
Läuft bei mir seit über zwei Jahren ohne jegliche Wartung. Diffusionsverluste sind durch den weitgehenden Verzicht auf Schläuche auch extrem minimiert, weshalb bis jetzt trotz geringem AGB-Volumen (hab ne Delrin-Aquatube drin) auch kein Nachfüllen nötig war.


----------



## Azzryal (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, ich überlege im Moment mir eine WaKü zuzulegen, jedoch habe ich eine Frage an euch,
undzwar wie das mit dem Transport ausschaut.

Wenn man z.B. zu einer LAN-Party eingeladen ist stelle ich mir das ziemlich problematisch vor, vorallem wenn da noch eine Treppe zwischen ist.
Wie regelt ihr das, bzw. kann man das überhaupt regeln?
Habe nämlich keine Lust drauf, dass mir da irgendwas abreisst oder undicht wird, und jedesmal das Wasser ablassen ist auch dämlich ...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Erfahrungen mit diesem Problem gemacht, die ihr mit mir teilen wollt


----------



## VJoe2max (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Wakü ist ein dichtes System! Da gibt´s keine Probleme. Es kann höchstens sein, dass du nochmal entlüften musst, wenn du die Kiste beim Transport zu stark durchgeschüttelt hast. 

Manche lassen vor einem Transport zwar das Wasser raus, aber sofern alle Komponenten vernünftig befestigt und die Anschlüsse korrekt montiert sind, ist das absolut nicht nötig. Hab einen meiner Wakü-Rechner schon komplett befüllt und liegend viele hundert Kilometer über die Autobahn geschaukelt, und außer einem kurzen Entlüftungslauf war nichts weiter nötig, als er am andern Standort wieder in Betrieb ging.

Edit: Man sollte bei einem System das oft transportiert wird lediglich drauf achten, dass man sich keine Entlüftungs-Katastrophe zusammenzimmert, wie man sie hier ab und an mal zu sehen bekommt. Ein gut entlüftbarer Kreislauf ist normalerweise in wenigen Minuten blasenfrei. Wer noch schneller und effektiver Entlüften will, kann sich einen Zentrifugalentlüfter basteln und einbauen (gibt´s leider nach wie vor nicht fertig für Waküs).
Falls du eine einen externen Radiator verwenden willst, kannst du ihn unter Verwendung von verlustfreien Schnellkupplungen separat transportieren. Empfehlenswert sind z.B. Koolance-Schnellkupplungen mit Schottverschraubung (z.B. aus der QD3-Serie).


----------



## Delusa (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo leute

ich hab da mal ne frage, ich habe ein aquaero 5 xt und wollte wiessen ob man auch eine Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1T/Plus - 12 Volt an die aquaero 5 xt so anschlisen kann das sie auch als pumpe erkant wird ?
weil immoment ist sie wie ein lüfter angeschlosen.

MFG Delusa


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal, du musst das in der Software einstellen, dass es eine Pumpe ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Delusa schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> ich hab da mal ne frage, ich habe ein aquaero 5 xt und wollte wiessen ob man auch eine Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1T/Plus - 12 Volt an die aquaero 5 xt so anschlisen kann das sie auch als pumpe erkant wird ?
> weil immoment ist sie wie ein lüfter angeschlosen.
> ...


 

Afaik kannst du den Kanälen Namen geben - sonst wüsste ich nichts. Aus Sicht des AE sind es halt alles nur Dinger, die über die Spannung geregelt werden können und die ein Drehzahlsignal zurückgeben.


----------



## dominger (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
könnt ihr noch einmal ganz kurz über meine beiden Warenkörbe drübergucken? 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/8ab361040647cfb5d9002b42a40d7434

Ich möchte meine CPU und GPU kühlen.
Eingebaut wird alles in ein 900D 
Gibt es noch optimierungsbedarf? 
Es geht mir um gute Temps und Design. Lautstärke ist eh kein Thema, da gut Lüfter und so 
MfG
Jan


----------



## Oozy (2. August 2014)

Delusa schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage, ich habe ein aquaero 5 xt und wollte wiessen ob man auch eine Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1T/Plus - 12 Volt an die aquaero 5 xt so anschlisen kann das sie auch als pumpe erkant wird ?


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, (bin gerade nicht am Rechner, habe eine Aquaero 5 LT) kannst du in der aquasuite-Software "nur" die vier Gruppen umbenennen und diese dann entweder per Spannung steuern oder per Drehzahl, die dann angelegt wird. Bei mir ist das momentan so aufgeteilt, dass Kanal 1 die Laing DDC (non plus) belegt und auf 8,3V gedrosselt wird. Die übrigen Kanäle habe ich aufgeteilt auf 5 Lüfter, da ich mangels Y-Kabel einem Kanal nur einen Lüfter zugewiesen habe und zwei Kanäle mit je zwei Lüftern belegt habe.



dominger schrieb:


> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/8ab361040647cfb5d9002b42a40d7434


Edit: Zu den Warenkörben:
Beim Auslassadapter bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, für welche Eheimpumpe das sein soll. Ich würde mich, wenn ich eine Eheim in betracht ziehen würde, wahrscheinlich für diesen Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter entscheiden. 
Wenn du rote Kühlflüssigkeit haben möchtest, wäre durchsichtiger Schlauch wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, damit du die Farbe auch sehen kannst und nicht nur im AGB.
Über die Qualität des AGBs und der Anschlüsse kann ich nichts berichten, da ich sie noch nie verwendet habe. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, würde ich dir ans Herz legen, noch einige gerade Anschlüsse mehr einzupacken. Glaub mir, der Frust ist gross, wenn dann genau dieser eine Anschluss fehlt und du dem Umbau abschliessen kannst. Ich würde eher weniger gewinkelte Anschlüsse kaufen, dafür einige gerade. Bestenfalls überlegst du dir  Voraus, wie du die Anschlüsse anbringen willst und dann entscheiden, welche Anschlüsse du in welcher Form kaufst.
Nimm lieber die Standard-Variante der aquastream, da du ja schon eine vollwertige Steuerung im aquaero 5 LT hast. Eventuell brauchst du noch Adapter-Kabel, damit du die Pumpe ans aquaero anschliessen kannst, das weiss ich nicht, ob das mitgeliefert wird. Soweit ich weiss, sollte das dieses Kabel sein: Anschlusskabel.
Wie du die Kanäle der aquaero 5 LT belegen willst, bleibt dir überlassen.
Sonst sieht das nach meinem Empfinden gut aus, aber eine Zweitmeinung wäre nicht verkehrt, hier ist es schon ziemlich spät.

Edit 2: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass dein Caseking-Warenkorb zwei 420mm-Radiatoren enthält, du aber 120mm Lüfter im Warenkorb hast. Als 140mm wäre der PK-2 eine gute Empfehlung.
Beim CPU Kühler könnte etwas gespart werden mit der günstigeren aquacomputer kryos Delrin, die auch lieferbar ist.


----------



## dominger (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Edit: Zu den Warenkörben:
> Beim Auslassadapter bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, für welche Eheimpumpe das sein soll. Ich würde mich, wenn ich eine Eheim in betracht ziehen würde, wahrscheinlich für diesen Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter entscheiden.
> Wenn du rote Kühlflüssigkeit haben möchtest, wäre durchsichtiger Schlauch wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, damit du die Farbe auch sehen kannst und nicht nur im AGB.
> Über die Qualität des AGBs und der Anschlüsse kann ich nichts berichten, da ich sie noch nie verwendet habe. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, würde ich dir ans Herz legen, noch einige gerade Anschlüsse mehr einzupacken. Glaub mir, der Frust ist gross, wenn dann genau dieser eine Anschluss fehlt und du dem Umbau abschliessen kannst. Ich würde eher weniger gewinkelte Anschlüsse kaufen, dafür einige gerade. Bestenfalls überlegst du dir  Voraus, wie du die Anschlüsse anbringen willst und dann entscheiden, welche Anschlüsse du in welcher Form kaufst.
> ...


 
Danke, für die schnelle Antwort. 
Bei dem Auslassadapter warte ich auf die 2. Meinung 
Ok, dann nehme ich die durchsichtigen Schläuche. Hatte mich für Rote entschieden, da ich dachte dann ist es noch intensiver 
Die AGB ist sehr gut, dass weiß ich zufällig  
Anschlüsse wurden mir hier empfohlen 
Ich nehme von jedem 10 und schicke dann wieder welche zurück 
Dachte, wäre für 10 Euro sinnvoll, aber dann nehme ich die Normale 
Geht das nicht über USB ans Mainbord? 
Da muss ich nochmal schauen 
Ich warte noch auf eine 2te Meinung  

Zu Edit 2:
Danke, danke  
Ich wechsel es 
Habe mich für 480er entschieden da sonst Blech übersteht und das dan die Leistung vermindert  
Ja, aber der hatte die besten Temperaturen und da möchte ich weit übertackten und da möchte ich die geringste Temperatur 
Die überarbeiteten Warenkörbe 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/e21412e4c880a136d0afac3176efcb39
MfG
Jan

Edit:
Brache ich eigentlich auch Verschlussstopfen, oder ist das nicht nötig?


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler für die Grafikkarte passt wahrscheinlich nicht, da deine Karte kein Referenzdesign ist

@VJoe2max Sieht recht cool aus, da bekomm ich auch lust sowas zu machen


----------



## dominger (3. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Der Kühler für die Grafikkarte passt wahrscheinlich nicht, da deine Karte kein Referenzdesign ist


 
Ich weiß, aber die wird noch umgetauscht. 
Sry, vergessen zu sagen  
MfG
Jan


----------



## wolflux (3. August 2014)

Moin, wenn ich hier nicht die richtige Antworten finde dann weiß ich auch nicht, es geht mir um die Laufzeit einer modernen Pumpe im unteren, mittleren Preissegment wie eine Phobya DC12-260, die ich auch selber jetzt  neu gekauft habe. Gesteriges Streitgespräch mit einem Bekannten =(Elektronik-Ingenneur), meines Freundes der behauptet das alle PC.Wakü-Pumpen im Preisbereich um 40.00 Euro nicht länger halten als 3-4 Jahre bei 5 Tagen u 8 stündigen täglichen gebrauch.Ich habe keine Erfahrung diesbezüglich da ich meine Wakü erst 1 Jahr habe und glaube das auch nicht wirklich mit nur 3-4 Jahren. Wenn man sich im Netz so umhört, wird oft von mindestens 5-7 Jahren ausgegangen.  Ich hoffe das er nicht recht hat. Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Laufzeit von günstigeren Pumpen ? 
Edit.Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Grüße 
Wolflux


----------



## oelkanne (3. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde mich schon schwer wundern wenn die Pumpen nicht länhger leben als 4 Jahre. was soll den kaputt gehen??


----------



## VJoe2max (3. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Jingway-Pumpen (also z.B. die von dir genannte Phobya-gelablete DC12-260 alias Jingway DP-600P) sind bei uns noch nicht viel länger als vier Jahre auf dem Markt. Von daher kann´s da noch nicht viel Erfahrung über längere Lebensdauern geben .

Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Einsatzdauer von solchen Wakü-Pumpen aber nicht vorrangig durch deren durchschnittliche technische Lebensdauer, sondern durch vorzeitigen Austausch gegen leisere, stärkere oder optisch ansprechendere Modelle begrenzt. Allzu viele Leute die so eine Pumpe tatsächlich über die für dich interessante Dauer in der genannten Weise betrieben haben und sich dann auch noch hier dazu äußern, dürfte es auch aus diesem Grund nicht geben. 

Was die technischen Voraussetzungen für die fragliche Lebensdauer angeht, wäre meine Einschätzung als Maschinenbau-Ingenieur so, dass vier Jahre Laufzeit mit den von dir vorgeschlagenen insg. ca. 1000 Ein- und Ausschaltzyklen am reinen Verschleiß nicht scheitern werden, sofern man nicht irgendwelche Sauereien (klebende UV-Saucen, abrasive Korrosionsprodukte etc.) im Kreislauf hat oder die Pumpe anderweitig quält (z.B. durch Trockenlauf). Vom grundsätzlichen Qualitätseindruck und der bekannt hohen Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke, die auf relativ hohe mechanische Toleranzen schließen lässt, würde ich den Jingway-Pumpen aber allgemein auch nicht gerade die Voraussetzungen für "liftime"-Garantien zuschreiben. Es wird trotzdem einige Exemplare geben, die Durchläufer sind und ähnlich unverwüstlich wie qualitativ höherwertige Pumpen arbeiten. Allerdings ist die Chance bei  einer Billig-Pumpe ein Exemplar zu erwischen, das bei der genannten Beanspruchung innerhalb der von deinem Bekannten genannten Einsatzdauer ausfällt, sicher merklich höher als bei qualitativ höherwertigen und langjährig bewährten Produkten. Eine 100%ige Ausfallrate nach vier Jahren und ca. 1000 Zyklen ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht zu befürchten. Wie hoch die statistische Ausfallrate nach dieser Zeit bei der genannten Belastung tatsächlich aussehen würde ist schwer abzuschätzen, aber meinem Bauchgefühl und den bisherigen Eindrücke würde ich bei richtiger Handhabung schätzen, dass wahrscheinlich erheblich mehr als 50% der Jingway-Pumpen länger als vier Jahre leben würden, wenn sie nicht ohnehin aus anderen Gründen ausgetauscht würden. Auch Dauerläufer, die noch in zehn Jahren klaglos ihren Dienst tun werden, wird es geben. Bei durchgehender Belastung werden es aber sicher nicht so viele sein wie bei qualitativ hochwertigeren Pumpen. Grundsätzlich ist die Lebensdauer von derartigen Geräten nicht als Absolutwert zu beziffern, sondern von der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit abhängig - also von einer statistischen Größe. Bei allen seriengefertigten Produkten mit Verschleißteilen stellt sich  für eine hinreichend große Stichprobe eine gewisse Ausfallverteilung über  die Zeit ein. Wäre wirklich bereits nach vier Jahren eine 100%ige Ausfallrate erreicht, hätten wir das Maximum der Ausfälle bei den Pumpen der ersten Zeit als sie auf den Markt kamen bereits erlebt. Das wäre also inzwischen bekannt und hätte den Pumpen schon jetzt einen katastrophalen Ruf eingebracht. Da dem nicht so ist kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Einschätzung des geschätzten Kollegen aus der Elektronenschubser-Fraktion nicht allzu fundiert ist.

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass Qualitätspumpen aus höheren Preisregionen in der Praxis nicht automatisch mit einer extrem langen durchschnittlichen Lebensdauer ausgestattet sind und einzelne Exemplare natürlich auch früh ausfallen können - nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür eben tendenziell niedriger. Dabei muss man jedoch auch im Auge haben, dass sicherlich ein großer Prozentsatz aller Wakü-Pumpen die tatsächlich ausfallen, nicht aufgrund von reinem Verschleiß oder Materialermüdung das Zeitliche segnen, sondern sehr oft auch wegen falscher Handhabung, versifften Kreisläufen und anderen äußeren Einflüssen (Überspannungen, mechanische Probleme durch Fremdkörper, Trockenlauf, etc.). Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, zu behaupten, dass die große Mehrheit aller Ausfälle bei Wakü-Pumpen nicht auf rein technische Gründe, sondern vor allem auf Handhabungsfehler der Nutzer zurückzuführen sind.

Dazu kommen noch getunte Modelle, die eigentlich über den Specs der Mechanik betrieben werden, worunter die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer auch tendenziell leidet. Die Laing DDC-1T+ ist z.B. für vergleichsweise hohe Ausfallraten gegenüber dem Basismodell bekannt ist, weil die Pumpe mechanisch identisch mit der für geringeren Drehzahlen ausgelegten DDC-1T ist, aber höher dreht. Hinzu kommt, dass die DDC-1T+ aufgrund der deutlich höheren Verlustleistung auch thermisch höher belastet wird, was sich ebenfalls negativ auf die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer auswirkt. Eine DDC-1T oder eine Eheim 1046-basierte Pumpe überlebt hingegen mit ziemlich großer Sicherheit fünf Jahre oder mehr ohne Probleme, wenn man ihr nichts böses antut. Vor Montagsexemplaren die wesentlich früher kaputt gehen sind aber selbst die besten Pumpen nicht gefeit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

passt die Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für AMD » EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290(X) Backplate - schwarz mit dem Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » Koolance VID-AR290X Radeon R9 290/290X VGA Kühler ? Laut Beschreibung passt jede Backplate nur mit herstellereigenen Backplates.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Gesteriges Streitgespräch mit einem Bekannten =(Elektronik-Ingenneur), meines Freundes der behauptet das alle PC.Wakü-Pumpen im Preisbereich um 40.00 Euro nicht länger halten als 3-4 Jahre bei 5 Tagen u 8 stündigen täglichen gebrauch.


 
In Anbetracht dessen, dass man für 40 € eine Eheim1046-790 bekommen kann: Die Aussage ist definitiv falsch 
Allerdings ist es definitiv ein Preisbereich, in dem sich viel minderwertiges Material tummelt, was man aber leider erst nach Jahren eindeutig identifizieren kann.


----------



## wolflux (3. August 2014)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Jingway-Pumpen (also z.B. die von dir genannte Phobya-gelablete DC12-260 alias Jingway DP-600P) sind bei uns noch nicht viel länger als vier Jahre auf dem Markt. Von daher kann´s da noch nicht viel Erfahrung über längere Lebensdauern geben .
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Einsatzdauer von solchen Wakü-Pumpen aber nicht vorrangig durch deren durchschnittliche technische Lebensdauer, sondern durch vorzeitigen Austausch gegen leisere, stärkere oder optisch ansprechendere Modelle begrenzt. Allzu viele Leute die so eine Pumpe tatsächlich über die für dich interessante Dauer in der genannten Weise betrieben haben und sich dann auch noch hier dazu äußern, dürfte es auch aus diesem Grund nicht geben.
> 
> ...



Wow, was für ein Thema, erst einmal danke für deine riesen Antwort. 
Ich denke auch, dass ja etwas günstigere Pumpen mit ihren Keramiklagern und aus der Erfahrung der Aquarientechnik genug Praxis vorhanden ist, eine Pumpe so zu konstruieren,  daß sie zuverlässig mehr als 4-5 Jahre ihren Zweck verrichtet dürfte. Sicher sind dann noch die flüssigen Zusätze,  die auch angeblich Schmierstoffe beinhalten ein Puffer was den Verschleiß betrifft. Ah ja, an die Themperatur habe ich nicht gedacht, das ist ein negativer Punkt den ich nicht bedacht habe. Ich hoffe das 36° nicht wirklich schädlich sind.

@ruyven_macaran
 Ich habe die Pumpe nach der Ausgabe der PCGH. 06/2014 ausgesucht.
Wo du jetzt die Eheim erwähnst, diese war im Test und kostet um die 70.00€.
Es war auch keine Frage des Geldes sondern des Platzangebotes. Ich habe ein Desktop von Silverstone im Wohnzimmer stehen, daher die kleine leise Pumpe. 
Gruss

Ich gebe die Infos von euch an den Bekannten meines Freundes weiter.
Ist ja jetzt kein Vermögen diese 40.00 Euro, nach 5 Jahren spätestens wird sie ausgetauscht und als Ersatzteil- Spender verschenkt, denke das ist das klügste.   
Grüsse


----------



## tfg95 (4. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> passt die Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für AMD » EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290(X) Backplate - schwarz mit dem Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » Koolance VID-AR290X Radeon R9 290/290X VGA Kühler ? Laut Beschreibung passt jede Backplate nur mit herstellereigenen Backplates.



Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber letztendlich dann ein EKWB-Kühlblock gekauft. Der war gerade mal 5€ teurer.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tfg95 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber letztendlich dann ein EKWB-Kühlblock gekauft. Der war gerade mal 5€ teurer.


Den Block habe ich schon.

https://geizhals.de/watercool-heatkiller-gpu-backplate-r9-290x-16010-a1055740.html - werde ich wohl die nehmen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochma kurz ne ähnliche Frage wie neulich: Reicht 1 Liter Flüssigkeit für CPU, GPU, den DC-LT AGB sowie einen 240er und einen 120er Radi?

Und reicht eine insgesamte Radifläche von nem 360er für CPU+GPU aus?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die fläche reicht zum kühlen bestimmt, aber es ist warscheinlich nicht leiser, als nur mit luftkühlung. ich denke mal, die flüssigkeit reicht immernoch. 
zur dc-lt: nimm von der die kleinere variante mit 2400rpm, mit der hast du schonmal etwas weniger radau. entkopplung ist trotzdem noch nötig

zu den cpu-blocks / backplates: sofern die backplates von unterschiedlichen herstellern gleich befestigt werden, sollten die auch untereinander kompatibel sein. 
bei der watercool-backplate sieht es so aus, als wird der ganze kühlblock mit der backplate verschraubt und die karte ist somit dazwischen eingeklemmt.
bei ekwb ist die backplate meines wissens (grad zu faul zum nachsehen) nur mit ein paar wenigen schrauben (2-3) befestigt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die fläche reicht zum kühlen bestimmt, aber es ist warscheinlich nicht leiser, als nur mit luftkühlung. ich denke mal, die flüssigkeit reicht immernoch.
> zur dc-lt: nimm von der die kleinere variante mit 2400rpm, mit der hast du schonmal etwas weniger radau. entkopplung ist trotzdem noch nötig


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort  Der 240er wird von zwei BSP PL2R bepustet (geregelt über MB, auch auf 12 V sehr sehr leise), der 120er würde einen Multiframe vorgeschnallt bekommen, welcher konstant auf 12 V läuft (trotzdem unhörbar). Die Pumpe hab ich schon, allerdings die schnellere. Kann ich aber auch übers MoBo regeln.
Die Pumpe hängt zur Zeit unentkoppelt an einem 0,5 mm starken Stahlblech, wie kann ich da am Besten entkoppeln?


----------



## DOcean (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

immer noch das beste: Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Egal von welchem Hersteller...


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Funktioniert das auch bei vertikaler Aufhängung mit nur 2 Schrauben? Wie gesagt, ich hab die DC-LT...


----------



## DOcean (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da muss die doch nicht bleiben  sollte aber auch gehen...

Sonst gibts noch viele andere Entkopplungen: Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte da an sowas gedacht: Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## illousion (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe meine zwar noch nicht ausprobier, habe aber gehört, dass die sehr steif seien sollen und die Entkopplungswirkung dementsprechend semioptimal ist :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das auch bei vertikaler Aufhängung mit nur 2 Schrauben? Wie gesagt, ich hab die DC-LT...


 
vielleicht hilft dir ja das hier:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder DDC V2

da kannst du ein shoggy drauf montieren und die pumpe dann oben drauf. ob es aber so einfach klappt, weiss ich nicht, das ist schliesslich eigendlich für eine ddc.


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich hör beim Befüllen demnächst mal rein, wie die Pumpe so klingt, und wenn ich es mit Regelung alleine nicht schaffe, versuche ich mal das Shoggy... Zur Not lasse ich mir was einfallen.

Edit: @FeuerToifel: Könnte klappen, wenn man das eine Schraubenquartett anordnet wie die Löcher da, und auf der anderen Seite die Pumpe befestigt. Da brauch ich dann aber nur 2 weitere Löcher in mein vorhandenes Blech bohren, dann kostet mich das nur das Shoggy. Zur Not mach ich auf die andere Seite davon auch nochmal ein kleines Blech, damit ich dann quasi 4 Schrauben zum Befestigen der Pumpe am Shoggy hab.

Edit2: Hab grade den Rest einer relativ stabilen Dämmmatte gefunden, damit sollte es theoretisch auch gehen. Probiere ich mal aus


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann gelöscht werden... (hat sich erledigt)


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vielleicht sind die dinger ja auch die bessere wahl: 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Halterungen » EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder 50-70
die kannst du besser auf deine situation im case abstimmen


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich probier morgen mal die Dämmmatte aus, mit der dürfte das optimal gehen. Aber danke für den Link, kann ich vllt. trotzdem brauchen.

Nochmal back to the Rotz: Ein 240er (30 FPI) mit zwei BSP PL2R  (je 1400 rpm) sowie ein 120er (? FPI)mit Multiframe M12-1 (750 rpm) reichen für eine GTX 660 Ti und einen i5-3330, right?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Ich habe die Pumpe nach der Ausgabe der PCGH. 06/2014 ausgesucht.
> Wo du jetzt die Eheim erwähnst, diese war im Test und kostet um die 70.00€.



Nicht die 1046 von Watercool oder die ebenfalls auf der Original-Eheim basierende Aquastream mit dem 230 V Basis-Modell verwechseln 
Letzteres hat PCGH iirc auch getestet, müsste irgendwo in der Mitte der Testtabelle gestanden haben und was sicherlich billiger.



> Es war auch keine Frage des Geldes sondern des Platzangebotes. Ich habe ein Desktop von Silverstone im Wohnzimmer stehen, daher die kleine leise Pumpe.



Wenn es klein und leise sein soll, wird zugegebenermaßen schwer. Unterhalb des Volumens der Eheim hat sich eigentlich nur die Laing DDC einen guten Namen gemacht. Mit nem schweren Deckel und abgesenkter Drehzahl ist die auch ganz erträglich. (Auch wenn sie, laut PCGH, nie auch nur in die Nähe des Lautstärke/Leistungsverhältnis einer Eheim kommt)




HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das auch bei vertikaler Aufhängung mit nur 2 Schrauben? Wie gesagt, ich hab die DC-LT...


 
Hattest du sie nicht am AGB hängen? In dem Fall musst du gucken, wie sich das ganze abstützen lässt. Vermutlich wäre es am besten, den AGB samt Pumpe an ein gewinkeltes Blech zu schrauben und dies aufs Shoggy zu stellen, sonst ist die Sache zu kopflastig bzw. die Grundfläche zu klein. (Wieviele Schrauben man nimmt, ist situationsabhängig. Ich selbst hab 0 Schrauben und stattdessen ein Stück Fahrradschlauch zwischen die beiden oberen Sandwhich-Lagen geklebt  )
Wenn du die Pumpe einzeln hast, würde ich mir die Entkopplung ganz sparen. Die DC-LT ist so leicht, die kann problemlos am Schlauch rumhängen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht für den 150ml aquaelis die Standardbefestigung, wenn er befüllt ist oder sollte man da oben noch ein Gummiband oä zur Befestigung nutzen?


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ruyven_macaran: Ja, ich hab den AGB dran, allerdings sind nur im Plexi-Top der Pumpe 2 M4-Gewinde auf den beiden Seiten ohne Anschlüsse, im AGB nicht  . Eine davon hab ich ans Blech geschraubt.
Wie gesagt: Ich teste das heut mit der Dämmmatte, wenns nich passt wirds passend gemacht


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist es diese kombination:
Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic - 12V DC - Pump - bulk Version | DC-LT Pumpen | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool DC-LT Plexi Aufsatz | DC-LT Aufsätze | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Ausgleichsbehälter einzeln für DC-LT Pumpen | DC-LT | Aufsatzbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

mit den von mir vorher geposteten winkeln könntest du die problemlos über den aufsatz verschrauben, die winkel musst du dafür einfach horizontal ausrichten  
sofern diese gummipuffer ein passendes gewinde haben, kannst du die auch zwischen winkel und aufsatz verwenden.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss ja nich unbedingt was kaufen, wenn ich es dann doch nicht brauche  Btw: Kombi stimmt 

Wenn es mit der Dämmmatte nicht klappt, werde ich vermutlich sogar dazu gezwungen sein, die Winkel zu nehmen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aye, recht hast du. Erstmal ausprobieren, dann weitersehen


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne kleine Frage nochmal: Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX670 - poliert - Kupfer | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Der hat nur für eine Reihe SpaWas eine Kontaktfläche, kann man die zweite Reihe mit Wärmeleitpad mit dem Kühler verbinden oder gibts da Temperaturprobleme?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn der nur für eine reihe kontaktfläche hat, die karte aber zwei reihen, ist es wohl nicht der richtige kühler für deine karte


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist für ne 670, die hat eigentlich immer 2 Reihen: http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/ref/gtx670-scan-front.jpg

Die anderen, für mich zu teuren, Kühler haben alle Kontaktflächen für 2 Reihen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die mit den zwei rehen schein eine GTX760 zu sein. das bild von dem pcb bei dem waterblock zeigt eine karte mit einer reihe

oder aber es ist nicht das referenz-modell


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				Link schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/ref/gtx670-scan-front.jpg



Im Normalfall sollte es eine 670 sein, außer jm. hat nen Zahlendreher gebastelt...


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab nach der nummer auf dem pcb gegoogled und die ersten paar links waren reviews zur gtx 760
hab gerade nochmal über coolingconfigurator.com nachgesehen, da wird auch das mit zwei reihen als referenz 670 angezeigt. 

verwirrend ...


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr verwirrend, zumal bei einem anderen Kühler folgendes Bild zu sehen ist: http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/12621_4.jpg


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du deine eigene karte schonmal zerlegt, weisst du somit, welches von den beiden pcb's deine karte hat? es scheint ja so zu sein, als wären beides nvidia referenz-pcb's


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute morgen  Meins hat 2 Reihen, ich müsste also theoretisch auf die teureren Kühler zugreifen, worauf ich aber keine Lust habe ^^

Edit: schwäbisches Klischee für heute erfüllt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Reicht für den 150ml aquaelis die Standardbefestigung, wenn er befüllt ist oder sollte man da oben noch ein Gummiband oä zur Befestigung nutzen?


Keiner einen Tipp?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ pseudodingens: die befestigung sieht eingendlich recht stabil aus, scheint aus stahl zu sein. sollte somit stabil genug sein. der 150ml aqualis ist ja nicht gerade groß. ich würde sagen einfach testen. 

@highend: der von alphacool ist nur so günstig, weil es ein angebot ist, die sind sonst alles so teuer  schau sonst hier und in anderen foren im marktplatz, vielleicht will da ja jemand seinen block loswerden. das könnte auch die günstigste option sein


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin eben Schnäppchenjäger ^^ Und der kam mir halt grade recht... eben weil er im Angebot ist ^^
Ich schau mal nach, ob ich was finde


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, die spawas von dem pcb mit einer reihe sind ja mittig im vergleich zu dem mit zwei reihen. also wenn du nun den block von alphacool nimmst, dürften die spawas alle zumindest zur hälfte kontakt zum block haben, natürlich über die wärmeleitpads. du kannst den also kaufen und testen. problem ist nur, wenn das nicht hinhaut sitzt du auf dem kühler und kannst damit nix anfangen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				Aquatuning schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kühler wird vakuumverpackt ausgeliefert. Zum einen erkennen unsere Kunden so, dass der Kühler fabrikneu ist und durch die Lagerung nicht angelaufen ist. Ein weiterer, nicht zu vernachlässigender, Punkt sind die verschiedenen Sondermodelle. Das Layout des Kühlers wird in unserer Bildergalerie gezeigt. *Trotzdem sollte der Kühler, bevor er aus der Schutzfolie entfernt wird, erstmal auf die Karte gelegt werden um die Kompatibilität sicherzustellen. Wenn dann der Kühler wirklich nicht passen sollte, können Sie uns den Kühler wieder einschicken und bekommen, bei ungeöffneter Vakuumverpackung, den Kaufpreis zu 100% erstattet!*



Heißt: Wenns nich passt, bekomm ich mein Geld wieder. Wenns ohne Vakuumverpackung öffnen nich geht, vertick' ich das Teil hier wieder aufm Marktplatz. Ich glaube ich lasse die Münze entscheiden ^^

Edit: Münze sagt, ich soll bestellen... (Zahl war "bestellen", Kopp war "nicht bestellen", Zahl wurde geschmissen), soll ich ne Backplate dazunehmen?

Edit2: Habe bestellt (ohne BP), wird vermutlich Samstag ankommen. Würde es die Kühlleistung erheblich beeinträchtigen, wenn die Spawas nur zur Hälfte mit Kupfer bedeckt sind bzw. würden sie vielleicht sogar überhitzen und abrauchen?


----------



## dominger (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr noch einmal ganz kurz über meine beiden Warenkörbe drübergucken?
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> ...


 
Hallo,
hat dazu noch wer ne Meinung 
MfG
Jan


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. August 2014)

Ich finde Push/Pull kann man sich sparen. Ansonsten siehts gut aus


----------



## dominger (6. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich finde Push/Pull kann man sich sparen. Ansonsten siehts gut aus



Wieso Push Pull?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein push pull hat deutlich bessere kühlleistung


----------



## dominger (6. August 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein push pull hat deutlich bessere kühlleistung



Ist aber in meine Fall egal, da sich da sich nur was im Preis tut.
Lg


----------



## tomas2 (7. August 2014)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Jep - hab meine Wakü nahezu komplett mit verchromtem 10/8er Kupferrohr (erhältlich im Sanitärbereich beim Baumarkt) und 10er PushIn-Anschlüssen ausgestattet. Nur an der Pumpe und bei einer Verbindung vom Filter sind noch Schläuche eingebaut (zwecks Vibrationsentkopplung und enger Platzverhältnisse):
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=758483"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=758484"/>
> 
> ...


Cool ich danke dir vielmals für deine Ausführungen. Das macht gleich Bock das Projekt durchzuziehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man langsame/schwache Lüfter hat, kann push-pull den Durchsatz und somit die Leistung erhöhen. Bei starken Lüftern macht das aber kaum unterschied, ist nur lauter. Aber optisch macht sich das dennoch gut.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kulant ist Caseking bei WaKü Equipment? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?
(Sprich wie wird das geklärt)

Bei meinem Supremacy fehlen die Gewinde in der 115X-Halterung. :/


----------



## illousion (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie kulant ist Caseking bei WaKü Equipment? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?
> (Sprich wie wird das geklärt)
> 
> Bei meinem Supremacy fehlen die Gewinde in der 115X-Halterung. :/


 
Ich habe keine Erfahrung, aber wenns fehlerhaft ist kannst du den Support anschreiben und der sollte dir sagen, was zu tun ist


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Edit2: Habe bestellt (ohne BP), wird vermutlich Samstag ankommen. Würde es die Kühlleistung erheblich beeinträchtigen, wenn die Spawas nur zur Hälfte mit Kupfer bedeckt sind bzw. würden sie vielleicht sogar überhitzen und abrauchen?



Möchte jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du die vrm-temps mit gpu-z auslesen? Dann kannst du das selber testen. Dafür musst du natürlich den kühler auspacken. Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß/wusste nich, ob GPU-Z das kann... wenn ja, dürfte das kein Problem sein. Wie heiß dürfen die denn werden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

generell kann gpu-z das, ist nur die frage, ob die karte die info weitergibt. 
kein plan, wie warm die werden dürfen, einfach die werte bei luftkühlung als richtwert sehen, wenn du höhere temps hast, ist was falsch.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Hätte ich die LuKü-Werte da  Ich kann den PC grad nicht starten um die LuKü-Werte auszulesen, weil der noch undichte WaKü-Block auf der CPU ist, und den O-Ring bekomme ich frühestens in 2 Wochen. Und ich möchte eigentlich nur einmal befüllen, mit der GraKa gemeinsam.

Ich könnte kurz den Boxed-Kühler dranhalten, um den PC zu starten, aber das is wohl zu riskant. Oder reicht die jämmerliche Kühlleistung eines drangehaltenen Boxed kurz für 3 Minuten inkl. Hoch- & Runterfahren? WLP habe ich da...


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, hab ich bei meinem auch gemacht. Du kannst auch kurz zwei Pins reinstecken, dann musst ihn nicht ranhalten.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Löcher sind halt grad durch Schrauben belegt, die ich nur durch Demontage des MBs wieder entfernen kann (Ich hab kein Loch im MB-Tray ) ... und da hab ich grad KB dazu ^^

Mir wird aber wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben.
Btw: Kann man die DC-LT kurz n paar Minuten trocken laufen lassen? Dann würde ich die gleich einstellen. Ist übrigens entkoppelt


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, bloß nicht!!


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, Pumpe abgeklemmt.

Ich demontiere kurz das Mobo, setz den Kühler auf, schraub das Brett wieder mit 2 Schrauben an und glotz nach den LuKü-Temps.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Erfahrung, aber wenns fehlerhaft ist kannst du den Support anschreiben und der sollte dir sagen, was zu tun ist


Habe eben angerufen und erst wird gesagt, dass da gar kein Gewinde drin ist. 

Naja geht in die RMA. Da wurde diese Woche nix mehr mit dem Zusammenbau.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo sollen denn da auch gewinde sein? die halterung sitzt doch zwischen dem kühlerdecke und kühlerboden und die schrauben gehen glatt durch.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht um die Backplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss doch ein Gewinde rein... Sonst kann man die doch nicht nutzen. Bei der 1366-Plate sind auch Gewinde drin...


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schraubm passen aber durch, oder? Durch stecken und dann auf der Oberseite vom board mit muttern sichern. Oder wie auch immer das bei EK gemach wird. Wobei es schon verwunderlich ist, wenn bei der einen Gewinde sind und bei der anderen nicht


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gewinde sind in Backplates eig nie...

Bei mir werden die Schrauben von hinten durchgesteckt,kommen bei der CPU raus, dort wird der Wasserkühler draufgepackt und oben drauf Feder und Rändelschraube.


----------



## illousion (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da muss doch ein Gewinde rein... Sonst kann man die doch nicht nutzen. Bei der 1366-Plate sind auch Gewinde drin...


 
Jetzt weiß ich auch erst, was du meinst 
Ich hatte noch nie eine Backplate mit Gewinde ^.^
Wie schon beschrieben geht da normalerweise von unten ne Schraube durch, die dann von oben gekontert wird.. o:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Gewinde sind in Backplates eig nie...
> 
> Bei mir werden die Schrauben von hinten durchgesteckt,kommen bei der CPU raus, dort wird der Wasserkühler draufgepackt und oben drauf Feder und Rändelschraube.


Bei dem Supremacy aber schon.


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Schraubm passen aber durch, oder? Durch stecken und dann auf der Oberseite vom board mit muttern sichern. Oder wie auch immer das bei EK gemach wird. Wobei es schon verwunderlich ist, wenn bei der einen Gewinde sind und bei der anderen nicht


Nein. Passen auch nicht durch. Wird mit dem CPU-Kühler gegen geschraubt (soweit ich das sehe).



illousion schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch erst, was du meinst
> Ich hatte noch nie eine Backplate mit Gewinde ^.^
> Wie schon beschrieben geht da normalerweise von unten ne Schraube durch, die dann von oben gekontert wird.. o:



Genau. Und da ist kein Gewinde. :/


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PC läuft, jetzt sollte ich nur noch wissen, wie die VRM-Temps in GPU-Z heißen...

Angezeigt werden: GPU Core Clock, GPU Memory Clock, GPU Temperature, Fan Speed (%), Fam Speed (RPM), Memory Used, GPU Load, Memory Controller Load, Video Engine Load, Power Consumption, VDDC...

Ich erkenne leider nix von VRM Temperature oder ähnliches... kann jm. helfen?

Btw: So oft wie ich in der letzten Woche meine CPU gesehen hab, sehen manche Leute ihre Oma nichmal innerhalb von 2 Jahren


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Nvidia sieht man keine VRM-Temperaturen. 

Ja das kann gut sein.


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hat deine GraKa keinen VRM Temp Sensor.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Passen auch nicht durch. Wird mit dem CPU-Kühler gegen geschraubt (soweit ich das sehe).


 
dann ist da definitiv was falsch. halte alles gut mit bildern fest, dann verstehen die von der rma-abteilung auch,was dein problem ist.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> PC läuft, jetzt sollte ich nur noch wissen, wie die VRM-Temps in GPU-Z heißen...
> 
> Angezeigt  werden: GPU Core Clock, GPU Memory Clock, GPU Temperature, Fan Speed  (%), Fam Speed (RPM), Memory Used, GPU Load, Memory Controller Load,  Video Engine Load, Power Consumption, VDDC...
> 
> ...


 


skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Dann hat deine GraKa keinen VRM Temp Sensor.


 

gut möglich, dass die keinen sensor hat, hat meine auch nicht. oder der ist nicht freigeschaltet, kein plan, ob der sensor mit in den vrm's bzw dem vrm-controller oder was auch immer sitzt, oder ob das ein extra-chip ist.

ich kann bei mir auch kaum was auslesen.


----------



## Oozy (7. August 2014)

Vielleicht stehe ich etwas auf dem Schlauch, aber wieso sollen dort Gewinde sein?

Bei meinem Supremacy habe ich soweit ich weiss auch keine Gewinde.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, doof... wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass die VRMs die Garantiezeit überleben, wenn die nur zur Hälfte mit Kupfer in Kontakt stehen? Schafft das Wärmeleitpad das meiste zur Kühlfläche zu bringen oder wie sieht's aus?

Die BSP PL2R sind übrigens ein Traum für die Ohren  Und Lüfterkurven hab ich auch schon eingestellt... Ich hab vorsorglich auch mal Pumpenkurve eingestellt, da hängt grade noch der CPU-Fan dran.

Kann man das so absegnen? : Ab CPU-Temp von 0 - 20° bekommt die Pumpe 20 % Spannung, zw. 20 und 60° bekommt sie 21 - 35%, zw. 60 und 74° bekommt sie 36 - 100 %, ab 74° volle 100 %. Die Geschwindigkeit bzw. % der Spannung steigen entsprechend linear von dem einen Punkt zum anderen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt dir nichts.

Lass die Pumpe auf einem festen Wert laufen, zwischen 60l/h und 200l/h ist quasi kein Unterschied mehr.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

20% spannung sind bei 12V gerade mal 2,4V. damit sollte die pumpe nichtmal ansatzweise starten wollen. 
pumpe auf volldampf, temperaturen messen und merken, pumpe soweit runterregeln, bis sie nicht mehr zu hören ist, temps messen und vergleichen. wenn die temps garnicht oder nur wenig abweichen, kannst du es so lassen.
wenn du feststellst, dass die kühlleistung stark sinkt, musst du die pumpe wieder etwas hochdrehen.

laut produktseite benötgit die dc-lt 3600 mindestens 5V, also etwas über 40%


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, thx.

Aquatuning arbeitet zu schnell, das Paket ist schon an den Versand übergeben worden ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tja, so kanns gehen  hast dir schon überlegt, wie du testen willst, wiviel von den vrm's nun kontakt zu dem kühler haben werden?


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal dranhalten und mit bloßem Auge glotzen... wenn ich nix sehe kann ich aus nem alten Akasa- Wärmleitpad die Umrisse der Kühlfläche rausschneiden, an zwei Ecken die Folie leicht entfernen (beidseitig), eine Seite an den Kühler pappen und schauen, wo es dann kleben bleibt.


----------



## JakPol (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es git zwei VRM Typen, die Standardmäßig verbaut werden, die einen haben eine Maximaltemperatur von ~paarundachtzig Grad, die anderen 125°. Die "schwächeren" werden eigentlich auch nur auf extrem schwachen Grafikkarten verbaut, die für Office-Anwendungen gedacht sind. Geh also mal davon aus, dass bei 125° die Todeszone beginnt. 

Ob man ein Bauteil aber wirklich auf dem Temperaturbereich betreiben will, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. _Ich_persönlich_ finde es irgendwo zwischen grob fahrlässig und saudämlich, für 23€ Ersparnis zu riskieren, meine 300€ Grafikkarte zu grillen. Aber das ist ja auch Ansichtssache...


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

249€  (Und pssst... 40€ davon waren Gutscheine o.O)

Zur Not lasse ich den Kühler zurückgehen und hol mir nen Heatkiller, die passen auf jeden Fall


----------



## KetanestCola (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gerade total einen hänger...

Kann mir bitte jemand die Artikelnummer bzw. Bezeichnung für Y Kabel (Lüfter) bei Aquatuning sagen?

Ich habe einen Aquero5 LT USB und 3 Radiatoren.
Daran möchte ich jeweils einen Radiator an einen Kanal anschließen und regeln lassen.

Radiator 1: 3x140mm Lüfter (aus dem Phanteks Enthoo Primo Gehäuse)
Radaitor 2: 4x120mm Lüfter (Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro)
Radiator 3: 2x120mm Lüfter (Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro)

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte - auf das Aquero warte ich noch und habe darüber nichts gefunden ob mit PMW oder ohne?!?


Gruß KetanestCola

Edit:
Wäre so etwas das richtige für die 4 Lüfter?
http://www.aquatuning.de/luftkuehlu...n-molex-auf-4x-3pin-molex-60cm-uv-gruen?c=448


----------



## ConCAD (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Y-Kabel sind hier zu finden.

Ja, dein verlinktes kannst du dafür verwenden.


----------



## KetanestCola (7. August 2014)

Vielen Dank! Also einfach nur 3 pin molex auf xmal 3 pin kabel. 
Dann kann ich gleich die Bestellung fertig machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie kulant ist Caseking bei WaKü Equipment? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?
> (Sprich wie wird das geklärt)
> 
> Bei meinem Supremacy fehlen die Gewinde in der 115X-Halterung. :/



Produktfehler sind kein Fall von Kulanz, sondern von Gewährleistung.
(Erfahrung habe ich da aber keine. Bislang hat mir Caseking immer alles so geschickt, wie ich es wollte  . Für EK gilt übrigens das gleiche.)

Allerdings hat der Supremacy keinerlei Gewinde in der 115x Halterung. Die Backplate kommt hindes Bord, die Isolierung dazwischen, die Schrauben weren von hinten durchgesteckt. Von vorne iirc Unterlegscheiben, dann Muttern. Dann wird der Kühler aufgesetzt, darüber ggf. noch einmal Scheiben, dann federn, dann die Kappen/Muttern anziehen - fertig.




HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Möchte jemand was dazu sagen?



Schwierig einzuschätzen. Die Spannungswandler meiner 9800GTX+ wurden auch nicht vollständig bedeckt und der Kühler saß auch noch leicht schief, so dass der Anpressdruck nicht optimal war. Sie lief aber trotzdem jahrelang und die Kühlung dürfte -Bauart des GPU-X² geschuldet- eher durch den langen Wärmeleitweg innerhalb des Kühlers limitiert gewesen sein. 




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> generell kann gpu-z das, ist nur die frage, ob die karte die info weitergibt.



Die meisten Nvidia-Karten messen keine VR Temperatuer




skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Gewinde sind in Backplates eig nie...



Watercool hat Gewinde in der Backplate, in die von vorne Bolzen mit Innengewinde geschraubt werden (so dass die eigentlichen Kühlerschrauben in die Bolzen gedreht werden können. Imho eine der besten Halterungen am Markt überhaupt) und bei XSPC gehen die Schrauben ebenfalls von vorne durch bis in die Backplate. Dazu kommen eine Reihe von AM?-Kühler und scheinbar nutzen mittlerweile einige Hersteller So1366 Backplates, die die Gewinde eines Sockel 2011 bieten.

Ist also nicht ganz nie, wenn auch selten bei So115x.


----------



## dominger (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/e21...afac3176efcb39

1.So, kann ich so bestellen und zusammenbauen? 
2.Was ist mit Verswchlusssopfen?
3.Welche R9 280X kann man am Besten unter Wasser stezen? 
4.Gibt es noch Optimierungsbedarf? 
5.Was ist mit dem Ein-und Auslassadapter? 
MfG
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Punkt 3: Referenz Karten

btw, schreibst aquatuning warenkorb und verlinkst einen fehlerhaften von caseking...


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Punkt 4: 





			
				Caseking schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, Sie werden zur Hauptseite umgeleitet.



Sehr optimierungsbedürftig


----------



## dominger (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tschuldigung 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/a771882a0413ce535691c37afe948f73

Caseking ändert immer ide Anzahl der Dinge.
Also 12 Lüfter und 1 AGB.
Welche Referenzkarte würdet ihr empfehlen?
So jetzt geht hoffentlich 
MfG
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an sich ist der warenkorb so ok. nur passt in meinen augen deine auswahl an anschlüssen nicht. zum einen die geraden von alphacool und dann die winkel die billigen. 
und watercool gpu block aber aquacomputer backplate? passt in meinen augen auch nicht, aber wenn es physisch passt, warum nicht.
der cpu-block wäre mir zu teuer, ich würden den kryos delrin nehmen, die leistung wird dadurch nicht schlechter sein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Produktfehler sind kein Fall von Kulanz, sondern von Gewährleistung.
> (Erfahrung habe ich da aber keine. Bislang hat mir Caseking immer alles so geschickt, wie ich es wollte  . Für EK gilt übrigens das gleiche.)
> 
> Allerdings hat der Supremacy keinerlei Gewinde in der 115x Halterung. Die Backplate kommt hindes Bord, die Isolierung dazwischen, die Schrauben weren von hinten durchgesteckt. Von vorne iirc Unterlegscheiben, dann Muttern. Dann wird der Kühler aufgesetzt, darüber ggf. noch einmal Scheiben, dann federn, dann die Kappen/Muttern anziehen - fertig.


OK. Habe heute reklamiert und das mit dem mit dem Gewinde rein geschrieben.  - werden sich hoffentlich noch einmal melden.

Aber selbst die Schrauben haben nicht durch gepasst. 

Aber so schlimm ist es nicht. Kann warten.

Beim Chipsatz-Kühler vom Mainboard ist das Gewinde weg gebrochen. 
Ich hoffe bei Gigabyte kannan einen nach kaufen.
Gibt leider keinen H²O-Kühler für das Z77X-UD3H. - Oder kennt da doch noch jemand eine Seite wo es so etwas gibt?


----------



## dominger (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, Anschlüsse sind jetzt richtig.
Ich finde aber keine passende Backplate. :/
Ich nehme den, weil er die besten Temps hat.
Welche Referenzkarte soll ich nehmen ?

Tada: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Caseking bleibt gleich.
MfG
Jan

Edit:
DA!! Gefunden!
http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/59da72a52df7337bd4b0f5e41154fd5e


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

pseudoephedrin: es gibt diverse universalkühler. 
der hier zum beispiel: Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition | MB - Universalkühler | MB - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder einer von denen:
Watercool HEATKILLER® SB Rev3.0 LT | MB - Spezialkühler | MB - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Watercool HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 LT | MB - Spezialkühler | MB - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

dominger: hier deine backplate. Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU Backplate 79X0 | GPU - Backplates | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
edit: zu langsam


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> pseudoephedrin: es gibt diverse universalkühler.
> der hier zum beispiel: Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition | MB - Universalkühler | MB - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> oder einer von denen:
> ...


Vielen Dank. 

Mal sehen was Gigabyte noch sagt. Dachte schon das Mainboard wäre damit unbrauchbar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach wo, der chip hat vielleicht ein TDP von 10W oder so. ein kleines kühlkörperchen, was gerade so den DIE abdeckt, würde bestimmt auch ausreichen. die großen kühlkörper sind hauptsächlich für's auge


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

Also passt das jetzt so perfekt mit den Warenkörben? 
Ich bin Flash  xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso?  Wenn ich den Kühler nach langem Betrieb immer mal angegriffen habe, war der sehr heiß >handwarm.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Handwarm oder sehr heiss? Wenn du den anfassen kannst, ohne dich sofort zu verbrennen, ist es definitiv im grünen Bereich. So zumindest wurde mir das mal hier gesagt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 2-3 Sekunden kann man die Finger drauf lassen, dann wird es aber unangenehm.

Also sollte es reichen denke ich?.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Also passt das jetzt so perfekt mit den Warenkörben?
> Ich bin Flash  xD


 
Wenn du Schlauch noch daheim rumliegen hast... ich finde nämlich keinen in dem "Warenkörbchen"


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also 2-3 Sekunden kann man die Finger drauf lassen, dann wird es aber unangenehm.
> 
> Also sollte es reichen denke ich?.


 
schätze mal, die temps liegen dann bei um die 40°C am kühler. wenn der durch nichts verdeckt wird, kannst du dir auch einen nachrüstkühler mit mehr fläche besorgen. 
oder halt einen der universal-wasserkühler.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wenn du Schlauch noch daheim rumliegen hast...  ich finde nämlich keinen in dem "Warenkörbchen"


 mach mal die augen auf!


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

@Feuertoifel: Also kann man jetzt so bestellen? 
MfG
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sag mal ja. ob dir noch was fehlt, musst du selber entscheiden


----------



## playdo (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Beim Chipsatz-Kühler vom Mainboard ist das Gewinde weg gebrochen.
> Ich hoffe bei Gigabyte kannan einen nach kaufen.
> Gibt leider keinen H²O-Kühler für das Z77X-UD3H. - Oder kennt da doch noch jemand eine Seite wo es so etwas gibt?


 
Kann keine Garantie geben, aber ich würde sagen der hier passt (zu90%): MIPS Asus P8P67

Hab den auch bei mir drauf (P67 Chipsatz) mit nem Lochabstand von ca. 54mm.

Für den Preis kannste nix falsch machen


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> mach mal die augen auf!


 
Cool bleiben, habs übersehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na, war ne angreifenden gemeint. Hätte mal den hier  mit setzten sollen


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit fertigen Zusätzen zur Befüllung der Wakü. ? Ich hatte mit Double Protect Ultra von Aquacomputer befüllt ca.2Liter und nach dem Einbau eines 1080x4.5 Radi. Recht gute Themperaturen. War allerdings gezwungen 0.5 Liter destilliertes Wasser nachzufüllen mangels original Flüssigkeit. Kurz gesagt trotz besserer Wasserthempetatur waren CPU um GPU ca.6° wärmer. Meine Frage, sind die Leitfähigkeit der Zusätze in der fertig gemischten Flüssigkeit tatsächlich so wirksam? 
Gruss


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



playdo schrieb:


> Kann keine Garantie geben, aber ich würde sagen der hier passt (zu90%): MIPS Asus P8P67
> 
> Hab den auch bei mir drauf (P67 Chipsatz) mit nem Lochabstand von ca. 54mm.
> 
> Für den Preis kannste nix falsch machen


 Danke für deinen Tipp.

Ich habe erst einmal Gigabyte angerufen und mich jetzt an den Zubehör-Support gewendet.

Wenn die so etwas nicht haben (der Mann am Telefon war kurz sprachlos bei der Schilderung meines Anliegens  und hat mir wenig Hoffnung gemacht), werde ich mir diesen Uni-Kühler holen, da er recht kompatibel zu aus sieht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Na, war ne angreifenden gemeint. Hätte mal den hier  mit setzten sollen


 
Passt schon  Alles cool undso


----------



## DOcean (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit fertigen Zusätzen zur Befüllung der Wakü. ? Ich hatte mit Double Protect Ultra von Aquacomputer befüllt ca.2Liter und nach dem Einbau eines 1080x4.5 Radi. Recht gute Themperaturen. War allerdings gezwungen 0.5 Liter destilliertes Wasser nachzufüllen mangels original Flüssigkeit. Kurz gesagt trotz besserer Wasserthempetatur waren CPU um GPU ca.6° wärmer. Meine Frage, sind die Leitfähigkeit der Zusätze in der fertig gemischten Flüssigkeit tatsächlich so wirksam?
> Gruss


 
würde mich schon sehr wundern, wird auch größtenteils Wasser sein, was da drin ist... daher ist eine Verdünnung nicht tragisch...


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				Alphacool NexXxuS NVXP GTX670 Ergänzung schrieb:
			
		

> [Bild mit 2 SpaWa-Reihen] Für Karten dieses Typs sind zusätzlich 2,50 mm dicke Wärmeleitpads beigelegt, um die Rot markierte Spannungswandler zu kühlen.



*freu* meiner CPU+GPU-WaKü steht nix mehr im Wege.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, die haben mit gedacht, das ist gut. Ein dickeres pad bringt immer noch mehr, als garkeins.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche WLP ist denn besser? Arctic Silver 5 oder die mitgelieferte, auf der nix draufsteht?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Welche WLP ist denn besser? Arctic Silver 5 oder die mitgelieferte, auf der nix draufsteht?


 Bei meinem GPU-Kühler (Koolance) habe ich die mitgeliferte genommen. Werde die gleich komplett nehmen sofern das möglich ist. Lässt sich besser auftragen. Habe auch die Gelid, aber die ist wie Mörtel.

Nimm deine AS5, die ist auch super.


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich sag mal ja. ob dir noch was fehlt, musst du selber entscheiden



Hallo.
Das verstehe ich nicht 
Bessere Frage. 
Was würdest du ändern? 
MfG
Jan


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Next Problem: GraKa biegt sich beim Montieren des Kühlers (der übrigens exakt passt) extrem durch, richtung Rückseite... Möchte ungern eine Backplate nachbestellen und dafür nochmal Versand zahlen... kann jm. nen Tipp geben?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht so fest anziehen. Hatte auch erst bei den Spannungswandlern zu fest angezogen und eine Banane. Aber scheint jetzt besser zu sein nach dem ich die Schrauben etwas gelockert habe. Leicht gebogen immer noch, aber nich mehr sehr.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sie biegt sich auf der langen sowie der kurzen Seite, letztere ist richtig extrem. Macht es der Kühlleistung was aus wenn die Gewindebolzen noch ca. 1 mm über der Karte sind, bis dahin sieht die Karte recht normal aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Locker mal die Schrauben etwas. Aber eine leichte Biegung ist denke ich normal.


----------



## mda31 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. Ich mal wieder mit zwei Fragen:

1. Externer Temperatursensor - In den Kreislauf bringen, anschließen an AS XT Ultra und fertig. Oder muss hier noch was kalibriert werden?

2. Diese beiden Sensoren dürften nicht sehr unterschiedlich sein was die Genauigkeit angeht oder?

Aqua Computer Webshop - Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53067
Aqua Computer Webshop - Temperatursensor G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53147

Merci


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> würde mich schon sehr wundern, wird auch größtenteils Wasser sein, was da drin ist... daher ist eine Verdünnung nicht tragisch...



Ist wirklich schwierig das festzustellen,  daher habe ich neue Kühlflussigkeit bestellt und wechsel alles aus.  Sollte etwas daran sein werde ich berichten.
Gruss


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geschafft  Kühler & Radis sind montiert, alles ist verschlaucht... fehlt nur noch die Dichtung für den Selfmade CPU-Kühler und dann kann ich befüllen  Erstaunlich, was man mit 2 Meter Schlauch in nem CS901 alles schafft ^^

Hab auch zur Sicherheit ein Bubble Down bestellt, da ich gelesen hab in dem kleinen AGB von der DC-LT können Verwirbelungen entstehen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den Moment, wo ich das erste mal eine Wasserkühlung befüllt und gestartet habe, nochmal gerne erleben.

Freu dich drauf HighEnd und lass es nicht zu Blamage ausarten!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Freu dich drauf HighEnd und lass es nicht zu Blamage ausarten!


Wieso Blamage?


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wieso Blamage?


Okay, jetzt wo du es erwähnst,Blamage ist der falsche Ausdruck.

Reinfall wäre passender gewesen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Eher R*h*einfall 

Ich werd's wahrscheinlich filmen  Der obere Teil mit Pumpe und 240er Radi war heut morgen dicht, hab da kurz ne Ladung destilliertes Wasser durchgejagt (ohne Pumpe anschalten). Unter die GraKa stell ich glaub ne kleine Plastikkiste ^^

Ich hoff, ne Radifläche von 360 reicht für ne 660 Ti und nen i5-3330 ^^

Btw: Der Hardwarelabs Radi hat nicht so viele verbogene Lamellen wie der Alphacool... und dieser is grade mal halb so groß. Aber funzen tun beide


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja defintiv, man rechnet: 100 Watt pro 120er Radi, dann ist es noch angenehm leise.

Bei mir gilt der Regel aber iwie nicht ganz.

Habe insgesamt 2*280er +240er Radi.

Im Sommer bekomme ich bei extremer Auslastung gut mal 40°C wassertemperatur und meine Lüfter laufen dann schon @ 900-1000RPM, was jedoch immernoch recht ruhig ist.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay...

meine Radi-Lüfter sind in der Sig  die sind alle recht leise.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand eine Idee wieso der EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel bei caseking aus dem Sortiment verschwunden ist?  Habe meinen gestern eingesendet. Hoffentlich bekomm ich wieder den selben, aber diesmal montierbar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

möglicherweise haben die den aufgrund des produktionsfehlers rausgenommen. aber in dem fall würde es eigendlich reichen, den als "nicht lagernd" zu markieren. 
wenn die dir den nicht neu geben können, wirst du wohl ein anderes modell wählen müssen.

e: meinst du diesen block? Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für AMD Sockel 754/939/940 » EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Full Nickel


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm komisch :/

Nein. Ich meine diesen - EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel - Supremacy - CPU Blocks - Blocks Bei anderen Supremacy (Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » CPU-Kühler - EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal + Nickel) anschaue in Bezug auf die Backplates unterscheiden die sich von den, die ich beiliegen hatte. Zur Not nehm ich den zweiten von mir verlinkten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, dann hab ich auch keine ahnung. 
aber der mit acetal-deckel sieht meiner meinung nach sowieso besser aus, ich mag es eher schlicht. da ist ein unscheinbarer schwarzter deckel natürlich besser


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja so ein bisschen weißes Mayhem Pastel, was dort durch gedrückt wird, würde mir schon sehr gefallen.  Ich werde am Montag mal anrufen was wird, habe nur bis freitag zeit für den Zusammenbau.


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich sag mal ja. ob dir noch was fehlt, musst du selber entscheiden



@FeuerToifel:
Was meinst du denn damit?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

damit meinte ich nur, dass mir soweit nichts mehr an änderungen einfällt.


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> damit meinte ich nur, dass mir soweit nichts mehr an änderungen einfällt.



Ja und warum muss ich das selber entscheiden 
Das klingt so böse


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermutlich weil du besser weißt, was du kühlen willst... Toifel ist doch nicht poehze


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil du besser weißt, was du kühlen willst... Toifel ist doch nicht poehze



Ja das stimmt, aber er weiß viel mehr als ich 
Also nochmal.
So kann ich bestellen und zusammen bauen? Also wenn ich kann


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> [...]aber er weiß viel mehr als ich [...]


 
Würde das nur mal jemand zu mir bzw. über mich sagen... nur einmal  Alle wissen sie es, dass es so ist, aber niemand traut sich das zu sagen


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Würde das nur mal jemand zu mir bzw. über mich sagen... nur einmal  Alle wissen sie es, dass es so ist, aber niemand traut sich das zu sagen



Haha


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach wat, soviel weiss ich nun auch wieder nicht. alles, was ich über wakü weiss, habe ich hier aus diesem forum oder durch youtube-videos gelernt. natürlich auch durch eigene erfahrung, aber da halt erst nachdem ganzen lesen und videos schauen. 

es gibt hier so einige user, die weit mehr wissen, als ich.


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ach wat, soviel weiss ich nun auch wieder nicht. alles, was ich über wakü weiss, habe ich hier aus diesem forum oder durch youtube-videos gelernt. natürlich auch durch eigene erfahrung, aber da halt erst nachdem ganzen lesen und videos schauen.
> 
> es gibt hier so einige user, die weit mehr wissen, als ich.



Naja, aber du weißt schon viel 

Geht das jetzt so mit der Wasserkuehlung in Ordnung bzw. kann ich das zusammenbauen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja klar, das sag ich dir nun aber schon zum dritten mal


----------



## Bummsbirne (8. August 2014)

Ich hab den Surpremacy bei Highflow.nl bestellt. Weiß da schon jemand warum die das Teil bei Caseking rausgenommen haben? Hab meinen noch nicht verbaut. Ihr habt mir jetzt n bissl Angst gemacht von wegen Produktionsfehler.


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ja klar, das sag ich dir nun aber schon zum dritten mal



Ok, Sry bin blind. 
Wollt ihr denn ein Tagebuch?  
MfG


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasn das für ne dämliche Frage? Klaro, mit ganz vielen Bildern büdde


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @ Pseudoephedrin:



Ka. Bei mir waren halt die Backplates nicht nutzbar. Bei anderen Supremacys liegen andere bei. (Zumindest für 115X)

Naja am Montag kann ich ja gern mal ein Update bringen. Rufe da direkt bei Caseking noch einmal an.


----------



## dominger (8. August 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne dämliche Frage? Klaro, mit ganz vielen Bildern büdde



Dachte beim ersten Satz du machst mich an 
Ok, mach ich, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe. ;D
Ich liebe Biler  
Mfg
Jan


----------



## Bummsbirne (8. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Ich warte aber mal noch auf eine Nachricht von Gigabyte. Danke schon einmal. Rest aber dann im MP wegen den Sheriffs.
> 
> Ka. Bei mir waren halt die Backplates nicht nutzbar. Bei anderen Supremacys liegen andere bei. (Zumindest für 115X)
> 
> Naja am Montag kann ich ja gern mal ein Update bringen. Rufe da direkt bei Caseking noch einmal an.





Was heißt die Backplates waren nicht nutzbar? falsch gebohrt oder wie?







Hier nochmal was Monsieur Malkavanian Child entfernt hat: 

Davon abgesehen liegts an den Mods ob ich hier im pcghx Forum bleibe. Da geh ich lieber komplett rüber ins Luxx. 

A lso falls die hier wegen so nem gebrauchten Wakü Quatsch hier n lauten  machen weils angeblich 100€ und mehr kostet. Dann bin ich hier  endgültig weg.


Wo sind wir denn hier gelandet sacht mal? Zensurstelle?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erst dachte ich da fehlt das Gewinde aber manche meinen, die Schrauben werden durch gesteckt. Aber selbst dafür waren die Löcher zu klein.


----------



## der-andyman (8. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, bevor ich einen Fred eröffne, frage ich lieber mal hier:
Ich bin mit der Leistung meiner WaKü unzufrieden, liegt das eventuell an den Lüftern: Enermax Twister Cluster 120mm (UCCL12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Davon 2 Stück auf einem 240mm Radi, 4,5mm Dick. Die Lüfter drehen mit 7V an der unteren Grenze, denke ich. 
Im Idle habe ich bei meinem Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3.4 GHz (OC) und 1.3250 Volt VCore eine Temperatur von 40 °C an der CPU und so 36 °C an den Kernen (keine Ahnung, warum Kerne kühler als CPU ...)

Gibt es andere sehr leise Lüfter zu empfehlen mit ordentlich Durchsatz? Oder sind die Temps in Ordnung?


----------



## illousion (9. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



der-andyman schrieb:


> Davon 2 Stück auf einem 240mm Radi, 4,5mm Dick. Die Lüfter drehen mit 7V an der unteren Grenze, denke ich.
> Im Idle habe ich bei meinem Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3.4 GHz (OC) und 1.3250 Volt VCore eine Temperatur von 40 °C an der CPU und so 36 °C an den Kernen (keine Ahnung, warum Kerne kühler als CPU ...)
> 
> Gibt es andere sehr leise Lüfter zu empfehlen mit ordentlich Durchsatz? Oder sind die Temps in Ordnung?


 
Ist das CPU only?
Dann könnte das ein wenig warm dafür sein.. Aber der Phenom gibt auch ordentlich wärme, gerade mit OC 
Leise sind die eloops und die Noiseblocker PK2 / PK3, mit Enermax habe ich noch nicht  viel Erfahrung, halte aber nciht besonders viel davon 

Edit: wenn die Angagben richtig sind sollteste mit denen aber auch auf 12V kein Problem haben u.u 14 Db bei 90.08m³/h hört sich jetzt nicht gerade schlecht an :o


----------



## der-andyman (9. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ist das CPU only?
> Dann könnte das ein wenig warm dafür sein.. Aber der Phenom gibt auch ordentlich wärme, gerade mit OC
> Leise sind die eloops und die Noiseblocker PK2 / PK3, mit Enermax habe ich noch nicht  viel Erfahrung, halte aber nciht besonders viel davon
> 
> Edit: wenn die Angagben richtig sind sollteste mit denen aber auch auf 12V kein Problem haben u.u 14 Db bei 90.08m³/h hört sich jetzt nicht gerade schlecht an :o



Bei 12V sind die aber deutlich hörbar! Viel zu laut... 
Ja, es ist cpu only. Und außerdem, obwohl die CPU übertaktet ist, ist die auch Undervolted, gleicht das die Hitzeentwicklung nicht wieder aus?


----------



## Malkolm (9. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es senkt sie wieder ein wenig. Ob es unterm Strich aber jetzt mehr, weniger oder genausoviel Hitzeentwicklung ist musst du austesten.


----------



## der-andyman (9. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So sieht es nach 1 Stunde Prime aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht voll i.O.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, da hier die waküprofis von euch sind, wollte ich mal auc mein thema hinweise wo ich disbezüglich hilfe bräuchte...
Fände es toll wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/346029-fuer-wakue-welche-luefter-4.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der thread ist für so ein eigendlich so einfaches thema ja schon richtig lang  
da will ich mich nicht durchwühlen, zumal mein vorschlag sicher schon genannt worden ist: noiseblocker blacksilent pro pl-2 (120mm) oder pk-2 (140mm)


----------



## FlakZ (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so ne frage,
wäre eine AiO oder eine "normale" WaKü fürCPU besser falls ich später dann vil bei der 880/ Ti /890 auf Wasserkühlung setze? Also wo schon vor montiert ist?


----------



## illousion (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FlakZ schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage,
> wäre eine AiO oder eine "normale" WaKü fürCPU besser falls ich später dann vil bei der 880/ Ti /890 auf Wasserkühlung setze? Also wo schon vor montiert ist?


 
Meiner Meinung nach sind erweiterbare waküs das einzig wahre, auch wenn sie ein wenig teurer sein können. 
Speziell wenn du nachher auch die grafikkarte Kühlen willst würde ich dann die Wakü mit ausreichenden Kapazitäten kaufen und nachher noch die Grafikkarte in den Kreislauf einbinden


----------



## dominger (10. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage,
> wäre eine AiO oder eine "normale" WaKü fürCPU besser falls ich später dann vil bei der 880/ Ti /890 auf Wasserkühlung setze? Also wo schon vor montiert ist?



Wie meinste?
Ne Aio kannst du halt nicht erweitern. Dann musst du, wenn du dann GPUs unter Wasser setzen willst, ne ganz neue normale Wakü kaufen.
Welches Preislimit hast du? 
MfG


----------



## FlakZ (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gegenfrage: Welche Wakü wäre denn ein gutes P/L Verhältnis, Kühl und Leise? 

Also meine neue 880 wird unter Strom ä Wasser gesetzt, da ich vom i5-4440 auf den i7-4790K Upgrade und die beiden Knüppel will wie meine 770 die auf fast 1,4 GHz Läuft, da ich extrem gerne Benche und beim zocken dann den Takt Leicht runter schraube.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## FlakZ (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

44770 - NZXT Phantom 410 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne

Das wird mein nächstes, weil es richtig elegant und Boss mäßig aussieht


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde, dass man da drin leider keine richtige WaKü reinzimmer kann.

2 240/280er sollten es aber schon sein in Bezug auf die Lautstärke.


----------



## FlakZ (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Case wäre dann besser?


----------



## dominger (10. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Welches Case wäre dann besser?



corsair obisdian 900D zum Beispiel.
Die sind abee teuer.


----------



## FlakZ (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

292,89 für ein Gehäuse?!"

nie im leben, geht das nichtn biiiischen billiger? Oo


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://geizhals.de/corsair-obsidian-series-750d-mit-sichtfenster-cc-9011035-ww-a997851.html


----------



## skyhigh5 (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FlakZ schrieb:


> 292,89 für ein Gehäuse?!"
> 
> nie im leben, geht das nichtn biiiischen billiger? Oo


Phanteks Enthoo Primo, billiger und laut vielen Tests besser.


----------



## dominger (10. August 2014)

Die sind dann halt nich so gut bzw so groß.
Das Primo ist gut, nur meiner Meinung nach das Design... Nicht so super.
Es gibt noch teurere...
Mfg
Jan


----------



## FlakZ (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub ich nehme das hier ^^
Corsair Obsidian Series 750D 

Gibt es eig. bei der CPU WaKü auch so ne art Anleitung ? Weil das wäre dann meine erste


----------



## skyhigh5 (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dominger schrieb:


> Die sind dann halt nich so gut bzw so groß.
> Das Primo ist gut, nur meiner Meinung nach das Design... Nicht so super.
> Es gibt noch teurere...
> Mfg
> Jan


Persönliche Meinungen zu Aussehen in Kaufberatungsthreads preis zu geben ist immer problematisch


----------



## illousion (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Direkt ne Anleitung wüsste ich nicht, am besten die liebe community ausfragen 
Meine erste wakü war auch kein Glanzstück, aber was ich dir sagen kann: du wirst nicht glücklich wenn du an allen ecken und enden sparst, ne wakü isz nunmal ein luxusprodukt, meine Teile die ich bald zusammen schrauben muss sind teurer als mein PC selbst (i3 3320, 7870)


----------



## JakPol (10. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klick mich, ich bin eine WaKü-Einbau-Anleitung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hm, dann hab ich auch keine ahnung.
> aber der mit acetal-deckel sieht meiner meinung nach sowieso besser aus, ich mag es eher schlicht. da ist ein unscheinbarer schwarzter deckel natürlich besser


 Wird der hier. Oder gibts noch irgend eine Webseite, wo man den Clear bestellen kann?


Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ich hab den Surpremacy bei Highflow.nl bestellt. Weiß da schon jemand warum die das Teil bei Caseking rausgenommen haben? Hab meinen noch nicht verbaut. Ihr habt mir jetzt n bissl Angst gemacht von wegen Produktionsfehler.


 Bei Caseking an der Hotline hieß es gerade, dass er EOL ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn der EOL ist, wirst du wohl leider auf das andere modell ausweichen müssen. eventuell bekommst du aber das clear-csq top auch als einzelnen artikel zum austauschen. 
ek bietet ja inzwischen auch austausch-deckel für die kühler an. vielleicht gibt es ja eins passend zu deinem farbthema 

bei caseking hab ich jedoch nur ein rotes gefunden: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » EK Water Blocks EK-TOP RED - Supremacy Clean CSQ

e: gerade bei ek auf der site gefunden: TOP Plexi - Supremacy Clean CSQ - CPU - Plexi (Acrylic) - Tops - Block Spare Parts - Blocks


----------



## FlakZ (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das eine WaKü teuer ist weiß ich ^^, aber dafür kann man alles so richtig geil hoch knüppel  für die Benches und dann alles durch Rapen in den Top Plätzen


----------



## illousion (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FlakZ schrieb:


> Das eine WaKü teuer ist weiß ich ^^, aber dafür kann man alles so richtig geil hoch knüppel  für die Benches und dann alles durch Rapen in den Top Plätzen


 
Mir geht's dabei eher um absolute stille 
Und die herausforderung das auf kleinem Raum unterzubringen


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die herrausforderung mit kleinem raum habe ich bei mir gerade auch. ich will unbedingt wakü intern haben, da es mir optisch am meisten zusagt. 
nur hat das case gerade mal einen 120er und einen 140er lüfterplatz. 
und der 120er hat auch nur dann noch platz für radi und lüfter intern, wenn dieser maximal 30mm dick ist. und das auch nur, weil ich ein sfx-netzteil statt einem atx-netzteil verwende, sonst wäre da nix mit radi. 
in der front habe ich zum glück mehr platz, theoretisch würde glaube ich sogar ein 80mm dicker radi passen, aber dann ist nirgendwo platz für pumpe und agb...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn der EOL ist, wirst du wohl leider auf das andere modell ausweichen müssen. eventuell bekommst du aber das clear-csq top auch als einzelnen artikel zum austauschen.
> ek bietet ja inzwischen auch austausch-deckel für die kühler an. vielleicht gibt es ja eins passend zu deinem farbthema
> 
> bei caseking hab ich jedoch nur ein rotes gefunden: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » EK Water Blocks EK-TOP RED - Supremacy Clean CSQ
> ...


Habe den schwarzen Clean genommen (Nickel) und die Plexiabdeckung. Und alles per Express bei EK bestellt.

Die Zeit sitzt mit im Nacken. 

CK hat Geld zurück überwiesen da nicht mehr lagernd.


----------



## FlakZ (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So eine Externe ist finde ich bisschen besser  aber jedem das seine.

Sollte ich mich an einen Kaufberatungs Thread ranwagen?  

Ne WaKü ist ja wenns ums OC geht besser als ne Luft, und So gemein es Klingt Luft ist halt 0815 Standart ^^ und WaKü ist Premium wie Nvidia halt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

extern ist auch von der leistung her das beste, aber optisch ist es nicht unbedingt immer ansprechend


----------



## FlakZ (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Op die jetzt optisch cool oder ******* aussieht ist mir ziemlich egal .
Ich kann ja totale Babo Bouuuss Sticker anbringen  z.b Hello Kitty  oooder toal Hardcore My Little Pony 
* Sarkasmus off*


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FlakZ schrieb:


> So eine Externe ist finde ich bisschen besser  aber jedem das seine.
> 
> Sollte ich mich an einen Kaufberatungs Thread ranwagen?
> 
> Ne WaKü ist ja wenns ums OC geht besser als ne Luft, und So gemein es Klingt Luft ist halt 0815 Standart ^^ und WaKü ist Premium wie Nvidia halt.


 
Nvidia  Ich liebe diese Giftgrünen Pixelkanonen-Hersteller 
Ich würde sagen, wage dich mal an den Trööt. Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt


----------



## mda31 (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist wahrscheinlich untergegangen aber möchte noch mal nachfragen wie es mit den beiden Fragen steht... Hinzugekommen ist noch folgendes Produkt:

Phobya Thermosensor G1/4 - silver nickel | Thermosensor | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die Außengewinde-Sensoren hätten für mich den Vorteil das ich ohne groß Kühlmittel aus dem System zu nehmen nachrüsten könnte. Der Aquacompter Doppelgewinde-Sensor wäre aber auch keine Herausforderung. Vielen Dank!



mda31 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich mal wieder mit zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Externer Temperatursensor - In den Kreislauf bringen, anschließen an AS XT Ultra und fertig. Oder muss hier noch was kalibriert werden?
> 
> ...


----------



## illousion (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die herrausforderung mit kleinem raum habe ich bei mir gerade auch. ich will unbedingt wakü intern haben, da es mir optisch am meisten zusagt.
> nur hat das case gerade mal einen 120er und einen 140er lüfterplatz.
> und der 120er hat auch nur dann noch platz für radi und lüfter intern, wenn dieser maximal 30mm dick ist. und das auch nur, weil ich ein sfx-netzteil statt einem atx-netzteil verwende, sonst wäre da nix mit radi.
> in der front habe ich zum glück mehr platz, theoretisch würde glaube ich sogar ein 80mm dicker radi passen, aber dann ist nirgendwo platz für pumpe und agb...



Machs wie ich: µAtx Mainboard mit Netzteil & SSD in einem 25 x 25 x 15 cm kleinenkasten und Pumpe + MoRa extern 
So nen MoRa unterm schreibtisch sieht nicht unbedingt schlecht aus 

Temperatursensoren hatte ich leider noch nicht, kannich nicht viel zu sagen :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mora klingt gut, ist nur irgendwie übertrieben für eine 150W gpu und eine 65W cpu  
ich werde wohl erstmal ordentlich sparen müssen und dann wird's auch was mit dem mora 

hab eben eine wakü zusammengestellt, die mein system recht gut kühlen könnte, bin da ohne schlauch und anschlüsse bereits bei 250 öcken gewesen ...


----------



## illousion (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> mora klingt gut, ist nur irgendwie übertrieben für eine 150W gpu und eine 65W cpu
> ich werde wohl erstmal ordentlich sparen müssen und dann wird's auch was mit dem mora
> 
> hab eben eine wakü zusammengestellt, die mein system recht gut kühlen könnte, bin da ohne schlauch und anschlüsse bereits bei 250 öcken gewesen ...


 
Ja, der MoRa mag ein klein wenig überdimensioniert sein, den habe ich hier aber noch rumstehen 
darauf kommen dann die günstigen scythe mit 800rpm, welche ich temperaturgesteuert zwischen passiv und 12v laufen lasse 

Ich habe gerade nicht den überblick, aber alle rechnungen aufgehoben, kann mal in meinem Tagebuch einen kostenüberschlag machen, obwohl ich da selbst angst vor habe :/
Habe garantiert trotz bereits vorhandenem MoRa Mehr gezahlt als mein Rechner noch wert ist 

Edit: da mir in meinem TB niemand antwortet, wenn ich keine Bilder hochlade, kann mit jemand sagen wo man evtl silberne Litze mit transparenter Isolierung herbekommt?


----------



## FlakZ (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glaubt ihr das es sinn machen würde jetzt ne WaKü für den 4790K und ne 880/ Ti /890 zusammen zu stellen? Oo


----------



## Oozy (11. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> glaubt ihr das es sinn machen würde jetzt ne WaKü für den 4790K und ne 880/ Ti /890 zusammen zu stellen? Oo


Da man noch keine gesicherten Informationen zu den neuen Nvidia-Karten hat: nein.
Planen kannst du schon, ja. Fürs Grobe kannst du dich an den TDP-Werten der Vorgänger orientieren.


----------



## FlakZ (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spätestens Ende Sep. Wird mal so ein richtiger Hero WaKü Thread von mir kommen ^^ bis dahin hab ich ja genügend Lese Stoff ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich stimme zu, wirklich konkrete pläne lohnen noch nicht, aber im groben kannst du natürlich schon durchplanen. 
mehr als 300W wird die 880(ti) kaum haben. somit hast du einen sehr großzügigen richtwert. die effizienz von maxwell kennen wir ja schon.
plane einfach mit einem MoRa 3 360 und du musst dir wegen der radiatorfläche keine gedanken machen


----------



## FlakZ (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da müsste ich ja dann das 750D nehmen oder? Oo 

Also 3X360 Rießen Radiatoren oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ins 750D gehen maximal 140+360+280+240


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bzgl case sieh dir mal die phanteks cases an.


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bzgl case sieh dir mal die phanteks cases an.


 
Sind ihm, glaube ich, zu teuer.


----------



## skyscraper (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Pro kostet doch grade mal 90€...


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, das enthoo pro ohne window kostet knapp 90€. mit window n zehner mehr. selbst das enthoo luxe ist mit rund 160€ immernoch vergleichsweise günstig. 
erst das enthoo primo wird mit rund 230€ etwas teurer. aber es bietet in meinen augen mehr als das corsair 900D für rund 100€ weniger. 
also preis/leistung ist bei phanteks in meinen augen mehr als gegeben. mehr fokus auf leistung, als auf preis


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In ein Pro bringt er aber auch keine ordentliche WaKü.

Klar P/L ist bei Phanteks top habe ihm auch das Primo vorgeschlagen, wurde aber iwie nichts draus


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in das pro passt immernoch problemlos ein 240er in die front und eine 360er in den deckel. glaube sogar ein 420er.


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> in das pro passt immernoch problemlos ein 240er in die front und eine 360er in den deckel. glaube sogar ein 420er.


Und wo kommt Frischluft für den Innenraum?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Und wo kommt Frischluft für den Innenraum?


 
von hinten und unten  wobei man bei interner wakü selten frischluft hat. darum ist extern auch das beste für die leistung


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> von hinten und unten  wobei man bei interner wakü selten frischluft hat. darum ist extern auch das beste für die leistung


Dann hast du keinen Ausgang mehr für die Luft.

Im Gehäuse haste dann nen heillosen Überdruck.

Wenn interne WaKü dann fettes Gehäuse.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich dachte an deckel ausblasend und rest einblasend

und so ein case hat noch mehr als genug andere löcher, durch die luft enrweichen kann. da wird keinerlei druck aufgebaut.


----------



## santos (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe ein fettes Gehäuse 900D und trotzdem meine Moras. Ins Gehäuse packe ich ich persönlich keine Radis. Auch wenn die warme Luft der Radis raus gesaugt oder geblasen wird, ist sie erst einmal drinnen und verteilt die Wärme im Gehäuse. Je nach Nutzungsdauer mehr oder weniger, wenn jemand so wie ich 8 bis 10 Stunden pro Tag am Rechner hängt, natürlich mit Unterbrechungen entsteht da schon ein bisschen Wärme im Rechner. Bei mir sind 23 Lüfter verbaut, davon lief während der Wärmeperiode einer und der nur, weil der Sensor direkt auf der Unterseite des Sockels angebracht ist, das wohl die heißeste Stelle am Board ist. Diese wird vom besagten Lüfter, direkt angeblasen.  Wärmeprobleme habe ich keine, egal wie heiß der Sommer ist, dafür sorgen meine Moras.


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> ich habe ein fettes Gehäuse 900D und trotzdem meine Moras. Ins Gehäuse packe ich ich persönlich keine Radis. Auch wenn die warme Luft der Radis raus gesaugt oder geblasen wird, ist sie erst einmal drinnen und verteilt die Wärme im Gehäuse. Je nach Nutzungsdauer mehr oder weniger, wenn jemand so wie ich 8 bis 10 Stunden pro Tag am Rechner hängt, natürlich mit Unterbrechungen entsteht da schon ein bisschen Wärme im Rechner. Bei mir sind 23 Lüfter verbaut, davon lief während der Wärmeperiode einer und der nur, weil der Sensor direkt auf der Unterseite des Sockels angebracht ist, das wohl die heißeste Stelle am Board ist. Diese wird vom besagten Lüfter, direkt angeblasen.  Wärmeprobleme habe ich keine, egal wie heiß der Sommer ist, dafür sorgen meine Moras.


 
Habe alles intern + 3Lüfter ausblasend und top Wassertemps egal wie heiß der Sommer ist 

Würde mir niemals einen Mora holen, wenn dann ein Aquaduct.


----------



## santos (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquduct? Warum weil es gut aussieht oder weil es viel Geld kostet? Von der Leistung hört man komischerweise sehr wenig, woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die aquaducte sind mir viel zu festgelegt. mein problem ist im moment hauptsächlich, dass ich nicht weiss, wo ich den externen radi hinstellen sollte. schliesslich wäre es blöde, wenn ich auf einmal ein leck habe, weil meine tochter es toll fand, an den schläuchen zu wackeln und zu ziehen. und auf dem tisch ist einfach zu wenig platz. am case montieren? geht nicht mit einem mora, da brauche ich ein zweites case


----------



## Malkolm (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Sommer kommt der MoRa auf den Balkon in den Schatten, dann bleibt die Abwärme auch draußen 
Im nicht-Sommer stell ich ihn meist irgendwohin wo er nicht stört (untern Schreibtisch, zwischen Topfpflanzen, in die Gästetoilette etc.).
Dank Schnellverschlüssen ist auch der Wechsel der Schlauchlängen sehr fix gemacht, lediglich der AGB muss jedesmal etwas nachgefüllt werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und an der Seite montieren ist wohl nicht?


----------



## mda31 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mal kurzzeitig überlegt den 360er mora unter der Schreibtischplatte zu montieren (würde Platz-technisch gut gehen dank eines ziemlich großen Eck-Schreibtisches eines skandinavischen Möbelhauses; Gewicht dürfte auch kein Problem sein). Habs dann aber (erstmal) verworfen.

Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist das die eingesetzten Komponenten für Außen (QD3 mit 13/10 Tülle, Swiftech Tülle 13/10 am mora und der Norprene Schlauch) bombenfest sitzen. Sprich solang nichts umfallen kann (Hauswand-Montage?) dürfte nichts passieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir ist an der seite montieren nicht drin, ich weiger mich, löcher in das case zu bohren. wer weiss, ob ich das nicht bald wieder gegen ein anderes tausche? ein unverbasteltes case hat einfach einen höheren wiederverkaufswert. und vor allem: das schöne lian-li :o
allerdings werde ich nicht ums löcher bohren drum rum kommen, wenn ich wakü extern haben will. irgendwie müssen ja schliesslich auch die schläuchen von innen nach aussen wandern.

hab aber gerade eine möglichkeit für externen radiator entdeckt, die AX-radiatoren von xspc kann man so umbauen, dass sie hochkant stehen. so nimmt das ganze wenig platz weg und ein 360er oder 480er ist ausreichend für mein system. allerdings kosten die radis gleich wieder ne ecke mehr...


----------



## mda31 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bohren braucht man ja nicht unbedingt. Gibt ja diese Slotblenden mit 1/4 Anschlüssen und Strom/Anschlüsse für die Lüfter kann man auch über eine Slotblende mit Kabeldurchführung realisieren...


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geht nicht, zwei von zwei slots sind bereits belegt. ich könnte höchstens auf den lüfter im deckel verzichten und dann das große loch für schläuche und kabel nehmen. 
aber wenn die komponenten im case eh alle mit wakü gekühlt werden, ist der fehlende lüfter nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jupp. Gute Idee mit dem Lüfterslot. Und den Mora einfach an die rechte Seite schrauben. Zur Wand stellen und schon kann keiner mehr ran.


----------



## mda31 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen das das Case "nur" zwei Slots hat... (sieht aber insgesamt sehr chic aus). Und wenn man das Lüftergitter oben ersetzen kann könnte man ein Ersatzteil oder ähnlich auf die Schlauch/Kabel-Führung anpassen. Seitlich montieren könnte man aber nur Radis die auch der Gehäusegröße entsprechen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ich hab den Surpremacy bei Highflow.nl bestellt. Weiß da schon jemand warum die das Teil bei Caseking rausgenommen haben? Hab meinen noch nicht verbaut. Ihr habt mir jetzt n bissl Angst gemacht von wegen Produktionsfehler.


 


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn der EOL ist, wirst du wohl leider auf das andere modell ausweichen müssen. eventuell bekommst du aber das clear-csq top auch als einzelnen artikel zum austauschen.
> ek bietet ja inzwischen auch austausch-deckel für die kühler an. vielleicht gibt es ja eins passend zu deinem farbthema
> 
> bei caseking hab ich jedoch nur ein rotes gefunden: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » EK Water Blocks EK-TOP RED - Supremacy Clean CSQ
> ...


 *
Upadte*

Aug 12, 2014 11:33:12 AM

Dear ****  Thank you for your order.  Sadly I must inform you that the product you ordered is EOL:     -   TOP Plexi - Supremacy Clean CSQ  EOL means it's out of stock and that we won't be making it any more. However, I can offer you this same product, but in color - RED, GREEN or BLUE. Would you like us to change your order and ship it?  Best regards, Igorhabe nur den Plexideckel geordert. - Also sind die Supremacy mit klarem Plexideckel wirklich EOL. 


Jemand noch eine Idee, wer da noch was lagernd hat an Plexideckeln (klar)?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du könntest es bei highflow.nl versuchen. möglicherweise auch ein shop in england?

http://www.highflow.nl/water-blocks/cpu-blocks/intel/ek-supremacy-clean-csq-nickel.html
http://www.highflow.nl/water-blocks...its-etc/ek-top-plexi-supremacy-clean-csq.html



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jupp. Gute Idee mit dem Lüfterslot. Und  den Mora einfach an die rechte Seite schrauben. Zur Wand stellen und  schon kann keiner mehr ran.


 


mda31 schrieb:


> Ist  mir gar nicht aufgefallen das das Case "nur" zwei Slots hat... (sieht  aber insgesamt sehr chic aus). Und wenn man das Lüftergitter oben  ersetzen kann könnte man ein Ersatzteil oder ähnlich auf die  Schlauch/Kabel-Führung anpassen. Seitlich montieren könnte man aber nur  Radis die auch der Gehäusegröße entsprechen...


 
genau, mora an die seite schrauben is nicht, zum einen zu groß, zum anderen müsste ich dann ja doch löscher in das schicke case bohren  

eine blende für den lüfterplatz zu fertigen ist nicht das problem. könnte mir auch eine fertigen, an die noch ein 92mm lüfter passt und die schläuche dran vorbei führen.
der lüfter müsste dann zwar ordentlich runtergeregelt werden, aber das ist ja nicht das problem. wakü hin oder her, ein geringer luftstrom sollte immernoch da sein. 
es sei denn, man kühlt wirklich ALLES mit der wakü. dann braucht man auch keine lüfter mehr  ausser am radi, versteht sich...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja Highflow.nl hat einen. Was kostet dort der Versand?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da es innerhalb der EU ist, dürfte es nur ein paar euro mehr sein, als innerhalb deutschlands.


----------



## Joselman (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Highflow kannst du bestellen. Versand waren meine ich so 2,-€ mehr als innerhalb Deutschlands und das Paket war in 2 Tagen mit GLS da.


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> genau, mora an die seite schrauben is nicht, zum einen zu groß, zum anderen müsste ich dann ja doch löscher in das schicke case bohren


 
Du kannst auch die Standfüße von deinem Gehäuse abmontieren, dir aus Holz o.ä. welche amche die in eine Richtung unter dem Gehäuse hervorgucken, dort den MoRa befestigen und ihn oben um unnötig große Hebelwirkungen auf die Halterung zu vermeiden am Lüfterplatz befestigen


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich mach 'n ufo aus meinem case.  mora mit dem mittleren lüfterplatz auf dem einen lüfterplatz am case befestigen  
na, ich werde erstmal bei luft bleiben und in der zwischenzeit vernünftige pläne machen.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Viper PWM Lüfter, gelb - 120mm
Hat iwer erfahrungen mit denen?
Denke wegn volumen und druck sinse ned schlecht, jedoxh würden sie mit nemradi ned bündig sbschliesn... Geht dadurch nicht kühlleistung verlorn?
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nochmal langsam und auf deutsch  

generell sind lüfter mit geschlossenem rahmen immer eher zu empfehlen. die viper haben doch einen geschlossenen rahmen, die schliessen also mit dem radi ab. 100% macht das kein lüfter, da muss man dann schon selber nachhelfen


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber könnte ich die verwenden?
Werde mir zum testen 3 vrschiedene lüfter bestellen und den bestn von den getesteten dann für die wakü nehmen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst du. Wobei ich nicht viel auf die Viper setzen. Ich denke mal, dass das Lager auch eher Probleme machen wird, als bei anderen Lüftern.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum bist du der meinung?
Rrfahrung?


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Warum bist du der meinung?
> Rrfahrung?


 
Sitzen bei dir die Tasten auf der Tastatur woanders als sonst?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Handy + legasteniker sry...
Ich geb ma ja mühe


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Handy + legasteniker sry...
> Ich geb ma ja mühe


 
Das erklärt einiges :/
Hm, das ist aber auch eine doppelt miese Kombination o:


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jou, das isse^^
Aber auf arbeit gehts ned andrst, und helfn bzw hilfe bekomm will ich da auch


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kenn mich jetzt nicht genau aus, wo exakt das Problem bei Legasthenikern liegt, aber für siehts aus als würdest du die DInge schreiben, wie du sie aussprichst, vllt. hilft ja ja eine gehobenere Umgangssprache und ansonsten müsstest du je nach Handybetriebssystem dir mal die Vorschläge des Tastaturprogramms zu herzen nehmen...

Genug OT, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Kleberückstände von lackierten Kühlern entfernen kann ohne den Lack zu beschädigen? o:


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Handy + legasteniker sry...
> Ich geb ma ja mühe


Ou, nicht gewusst, sorry für die doofe Bemerkung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solang man sachlich bleibt kein prob...
Blos manche mach ein dumm an deswegn das is nixh so toll...
Abba danke fürs verständnis ... Geb ma mühe... Aber selbst mit 9jahren terapi isses ned einfach


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaubs dir, wünsch dir aber viel Erfolg 

Ist die Lüfterfrage noch aktuell?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kla 
Will mir ende des monats neue lüfter holn, die alle über die aquaero pwm gesteuert werdn, und ende des jares dann auf die wakü kommen


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, würde dir die noctua nf f12 empfehlen. 
Teuer aber gut.


Und da hätte ich auch gleich eine Frage, würde ich einer Spürbare Leistungsverbesserung spüren, wenn ich durch solche Lüfter https://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nf-a14-flx-140mm-a870798.html meine Phanteks PH-F140SP Computer Case Radiator Fan ersetzen würde? Gruß


----------



## FlakZ (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Kla
> Will mir ende des monats neue lüfter holn, die alle über die aquaero pwm gesteuert werdn, und ende des jares dann auf die wakü kommen


 
Gleich Idee wie ich  erst luft dann WaKü ende des Jahres ^^


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Und da hätte ich auch gleich eine Frage, würde ich einer Spürbare Leistungsverbesserung spüren, wenn ich durch solche Lüfter https://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nf-a14-flx-140mm-a870798.html meine Phanteks PH-F140SP Computer Case Radiator Fan ersetzen würde? Gruß


 
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ich w7rd gern ma n feedback zu den vipers habn...
Eig bietn se alles für ne wakü, würd aber gern wissn ob wer damit erfahrung har


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee?


 
Die Noctua haben gerade mal 0,18 mmH2O mehr Druck, zudem zwei Rotorblätter weniger und sind um 0,2 dB(A) lauter (jap, das reißt's raus )... spürbar bzw. ausschlaggebend wird der Unterschied vermutlich nicht sein.


----------



## Joselman (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die bringen 13% mehr Luft durch bei gleicher Drehzahl wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.  Wäre wohl nur eine minimale Verbesserung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns aufn druck ankommt müssten die vipers doch rig ganz gut sein, weil die einen um einiges höheren wie die noctuas habn


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> da mir in meinem TB niemand antwortet, wenn ich keine Bilder hochlade, kann mit jemand sagen wo man evtl silberne Litze mit transparenter Isolierung herbekommt?


 


illousion schrieb:


> [...] , kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Kleberückstände von lackierten Kühlern entfernen kann ohne den Lack zu beschädigen? o:



Any1? pls


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Kleber: Spiritus o.ä. schon probiert?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auf den Kleber an


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe WD - 40 und Kettenreiniger probiert, mehr habe ich in unsrer garage nicht gefunden mein Vadda ist da nicht so der Chemikalienfan 

Habe die hier Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless RAM-Kühler » Arctic RC RAM-Kühler und Dort die Bleche mit dem Arctic Logo mit einer Zange entfernt 
Bei der hälfte habe ich es inzwischen geschafft mit seeeehr viel schrubben den kleber abzubekommen, aber die Nutzung von Scheuermilch lässt jetzt das silber leicht durch den Lack durchscheinen :/

Der draht hier ist isoliert oder? --> Kupferrunddraht, verzinnt Draht-Durchmesser 1.5 mm Silber 1 Pckg. Kabeltronik | voelkner - direkt günstiger

Edit: okay ist nicht isoliert :'(


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, der Draht ist nich isoliert, sieht nicht danach aus.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde sagen nein...
was auf eine isolierung hinweisen würde der quesschnitt is 1,5mm² und unten steht noch was von 1,77mm²
aber wissen tu ichs nicht, da es nicht expliziet dabei steht, und es nicht danach aussieht, tenidiere ich zu nein


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne ist auch nciht isoliert... Das einzige, was ich finde ist der hier: Kupferlitze 1 x 4 mm² Transparent Meterware LappKabel im Conrad Online Shop | 609446
Aber da haben wir einen Querschnitt von 4mm² und einen Durchmesser von 3.7mm..
Das entspricht ca. AWG 11 Standard, also hätte wir bei dem Kabel ohne Isolierung einen Durchmesser von 2.3mm was trotzdem noch deutlich zu viel ist... Evtl könnte man an den abisolierten Enden der Kabel einzelne Adern abschneiden und das ganze dann gecrimped bekommen aber iwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nciht klappt oder enorm viel Aufwand ist ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wofür brauchste denn den draht?^^


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für alles 
Will nicht sleeven und wenn der Draht dann so geil aussehen würde wäre das natürlich super


----------



## dominger (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich habe jtzt gerade den Wakü Foto Theard gesehen und alle verwenden Verschlussstopfen.
Brauch man sowas für ne Wakü?
MfG
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die verschlussstopfen brauchst du überall dort, wo sonst wasser rauskommen könnte. 
zum beispiel haben die 45mm, 60mm, und 80mm dicken radiatoren von alphacool  mehr als nur je ein gewinde für einlass und auslass. die radis haben je drei einlass und je drei auslass-öffnungen. und dann auf der anderen seite noch einmal zum entlüften eine öffnung. macht insgesamt 7, aber belegt werden davon in einem normalen kreislauf nur zwei, einmal einlass und einmal auslass. die anderen löcher werden mit dern verschlussschrauben zu gemacht. 
und falls du die gummistopfen meinst, die nutzt inzwischen glaube ich kaum noch einer.


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich würde sagen nein...
> was auf eine isolierung hinweisen würde der quesschnitt is 1,5mm² und unten steht noch was von 1,77mm²
> aber wissen tu ichs nicht, da es nicht expliziet dabei steht, und es nicht danach aussieht, tenidiere ich zu nein


 
Was gegen Korrektur? 1,77mm² ist soweit ich weiß der internationale Standard, also hauptsächlich USA etc. verwenden den. In Europa sind 1,5² etc. Standard. Ob Isoliert oder nicht ist da zweitrangig... Ein Hoch auf Mechatronikerwissen 1. Lehrjahr ^^ (Hoppla, bald zweites )


----------



## dominger (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, gut zu wissen. 
Also müssen da welche in meinen Warenkorb 
Ne, ich meinte solche :XSPC Verschlussstopfen 1/4" schwarz chrom Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder in schön: Bitspower Verschlussstopfen 1/4" matt schwarz (BP-MBWP-C06) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn ich die nicht habe, habe ich eine Waschmaschiene? 
Wie viele brauch man denn für das? http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/65a470011dde272dd5dca089d4db137e
und das?Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
MfG
Jan


----------



## attilarw (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo 

Welche von den Lüfter wären gut für mich, möglichst leise und passend zu den Radiatoren. Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Entweder der Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder der Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Vermutlich der erstere. 


Die Lüfter schließe ich dann ja direkt an den Aquacomputer an. Brauch ich da noch einen AdapterKabel?

Wie drossle ich die Pumpe? Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-RES 100


----------



## FlakZ (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil die frage mir grad kommt wenn ich z.b einen 2011i7 3XXX kaufe und dann unter wasser setze wv kann ich ca. OC?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Welche von den Lüfter wären gut  für mich, möglichst leise und passend zu den Radiatoren.  Axial  Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...


 

die pwm-pumpe wird mit dem vierpoligen lüfterstecker einfach ans mainboard angeklemmt und dann von diesem geregelt. 

gute lüfter für radiatoren sind noiseblocker blacksilent pro. für den ST30 würde ich dann die PK-1 nehmen, und für den XT45 die PK-2. 
nur für zwei lüfter lohnt sich jedoch ein aquaero nicht. wenn du jedoch die pumpe durch die normale ddc-1t ersetzt, kannst du diese mittels adapterkabel auch über die aquaero steuern. 
müsste aber eigendlich auch mit der pwm-version gehen, nur dass diese dann eigendlich unnötig ist.



FlakZ schrieb:


> Weil die frage  mir grad kommt wenn ich z.b einen 2011i7 3XXX kaufe und dann unter  wasser setze wv kann ich ca. OC?


 
das hängt von der chipgüte ab. wie weit man eine cpu übertakten kann, kann dir niemand sagen ohne es zu testen


----------



## attilarw (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die pwm-pumpe wird mit dem vierpoligen lüfterstecker einfach ans mainboard angeklemmt und dann von diesem geregelt.
> 
> gute lüfter für radiatoren sind noiseblocker blacksilent pro. für den ST30 würde ich dann die PK-1 nehmen, und für den XT45 die PK-2.
> nur für zwei lüfter lohnt sich jedoch ein aquaero nicht. wenn du jedoch die pumpe durch die normale ddc-1t ersetzt, kannst du diese mittels adapterkabel auch über die aquaero steuern.
> müsste aber eigendlich auch mit der pwm-version gehen, nur dass diese dann eigendlich unnötig ist.


 
Ich würde die Pumpe aber gerne fest legen und nicht nach Temperatur steuern lassen. Wie mach ich dass dann? 

Ich brauche 4 Lüfter für zwei Radiatoren zur Zeit, und evtl. kommt da in Zukunft noch ein oder zwei Radiatoren dazu, kleinere vermutlich. Dazu schließe ich noch Temperatursensoren an, und einen Durchflusssensor.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pumpe aber gerne fest legen und nicht nach Temperatur steuern lassen. Wie mach ich dass dann?
> 
> Ich brauche 4 Lüfter für zwei Radiatoren zur Zeit, und evtl. kommt da in Zukunft noch ein oder zwei Radiatoren dazu, kleinere vermutlich. Dazu schließe ich noch Temperatursensoren an, und einen Durchflusssensor.


 
am mainboard manuelle steuerung einstellen und die dann auf einen festen wert legen, bzw so einstellen, dass die pumpe sich nie verändert. aber wie gesagt, dann reicht dir eine normale ddc-1t. die pwm-version ist unnötig für dich. 
für die lüfter fürde ich dann entweder einen vierfach-verteiler oder zwei zweifach-verteiler nehmen, so kannst du entweder alle lüfter über einen kanal, oder aber je zwei lüfter über je einen kanal. 
temperatursensoren? warum mehrere? einer für die wassertemperatur, mehr ist nicht nötig.


----------



## illousion (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> temperatursensoren? warum mehrere? einer für die wassertemperatur, mehr ist nicht nötig.


 
Man könnte auch CPU / GPU mit Temperatursensor bestücken und, wenn radiatoren extern wären würde es Sinn ergeben die luft im Case zu messen


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das problem ist nur, du bekommst die sensoren nicht dicht genug an die entsprechenden stellen. und somit taugen die werde genausoviel, wie die messwerte der internen sensoren. 
aber einmal wassertemp und einmal lufttemp macht noch sinn.


----------



## Oozy (12. August 2014)

Ich muss euch nochmals fragen wegen meiner Laing DDC PWM. Eingesteckt ist dieses Kabel am CPU_FAN Header, wie es sein muss. Im BIOS habe ich nur etwas ungenaue Angaben zur Steuerung: Silent, Performance und Manual. Bei Silent wird automatisch "0.75 PWM Value /°" angezeigt. Wirklich leise ist das aber nicht. Kennt ihr noch eine Methode, mit der ich die Pumpendrehzahl auf ein Minimum verringern kann?


----------



## FlakZ (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ne mini frage, wenn ich dann i7-XXXX  +880+ GPU habe bei der WaKü sollte dann auch so ein Controll Panel mit eingebaut werden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich muss euch nochmals fragen wegen meiner Laing DDC PWM. Eingesteckt ist dieses Kabel am CPU_FAN Header, wie es sein muss. Im BIOS habe ich nur etwas ungenaue Angaben zur Steuerung: Silent, Performance und Manual. Bei Silent wird automatisch "0.75 PWM Value /°" angezeigt. Wirklich leise ist das aber nicht. Kennt ihr noch eine Methode, mit der ich die Pumpendrehzahl auf ein Minimum verringern kann?


 
die einzig effektive regelung ist meiner meinung nach über die spannung.


----------



## mda31 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an. Bei einem rein internen Setup würde ich das immer implementieren. Extern mit großem Radiator so wie ich es aufgebaut habe nicht. Es sei denn man möchte gerne die (nützlichen) Spielereien der aquasuite nutzen.



FlakZ schrieb:


> Noch ne mini frage, wenn ich dann i7-XXXX  +880+ GPU habe bei der WaKü sollte dann auch so ein Controll Panel mit eingebaut werden?


----------



## Oozy (13. August 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die einzig effektive regelung ist meiner meinung nach über die spannung.


Kann ich das irgendwo umstellen? So zufrieden bin ich mit der Laing DDC PWM nicht so.... Nächstes mal wird es wieder aquaero + normale Laing.


----------



## DOcean (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Any1? pls



silberne Litze könnte es im Lautsprecher Bereich geben als Kabel für die Boxen...

http://www.amazon.de/Oehlbach-Silve...5751&sr=8-1&keywords=lautsprecherkabel+silber

gibts garantiert auch günstiger.... als das Angebot


----------



## FlakZ (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Bei einem rein internen Setup würde ich das immer implementieren. Extern mit großem Radiator so wie ich es aufgebaut habe nicht. Es sei denn man möchte gerne die (nützlichen) Spielereien der aquasuite nutzen.


 
Da bin ich noch am überlegen weil ich nehme doch lieber das Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 500R ^^ aber mit Externen da muss ich auch noch schauen wie groß die dinger sind und ob die überhaupt platz hätten.
Wie viel kostet denn so ein gutes Controll Panel?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FlakZ schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet denn so ein gutes Controll Panel?


 Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

@all Hat jemand Erfahrung mit EK WB? Habe dort bestellt und nun ist ein Teil EOL und ich habe nun getauscht und ich erhalte keine Rückantwort.. Brauchen die so lang?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Kann ich das irgendwo umstellen? So zufrieden bin ich mit der Laing DDC PWM nicht so.... Nächstes mal wird es wieder aquaero + normale Laing.


 
pwm-stecker abziehen und samt kabel irgendwie verstecken. 
wenn du irgendwo eine sata-verlängerung hast, kannst du dir daraus einen 8,7V adapter basteln, in dem du einfach 12V und 3,3V überbrückst. wie mit den 7V adaptern, wo 12V und 5V überbrückt wird. da eine laing ddc jedoch mindestens 8V benötigt, ist es reine glückssache, wenn die mit 7V läuft.
ich hab mir den adapter damals mit meinem modularen netzteil ganz einfach aus einem überzähligen kabelstrang gemacht.


----------



## mda31 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ja. Die Spanne ist recht hoch zwischen (z.B.) einem aquero 5 LT und dem 6er...

Steuergeräte | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## illousion (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> silberne Litze könnte es im Lautsprecher Bereich geben als Kabel für die Boxen...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Oehlbach-Silve...5751&sr=8-1&keywords=lautsprecherkabel+silber
> 
> gibts garantiert auch günstiger.... als das Angebot


 
Tatsächlich wird es schwer versilbertes Kabel günstiger zu bekommen, gibts das denn nirgendwo verzinnt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Na ja. Die Spanne ist recht hoch zwischen (z.B.) einem aquero 5 LT und dem 6er...
> 
> Steuergeräte  | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


 
du meinst vom preis? liegt daran, dass es kein 6 LT gibt. vergleich mal 5 XT mit 6 XT. und eben 5 Pro mit 6 Pro.
aber selbst da ist der preisunterschied nicht gering..



illousion schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wird es schwer versilbertes Kabel  günstiger zu bekommen, gibts das denn nirgendwo verzinnt?


 
verzinnt gibt es eher. aber da ist die frage, ob es das auch mit transparenter ummantelung gibt.
einfach mal beim örrtlichen elektronik-fachmarkt reinschauen und nachfragen


----------



## KetanestCola (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage an euch...
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen beim Case Phanteks Enthoo Primo und 3 Radiatoren?

Werde oben den 420mm installieren, unten den 480mm und seitlich den 240mm.

Mir gehts jetzt dabei um die Anordnung bzw. Richtung der Lüfter.
Alles Reinpusten in´s Gehäuse? 
Und ist es egal ob ich z.B. oben die Lüfter AUF den Radiator setze oder UNTER den Radiator? Wäre dann ja nach meinem Verständnis Push oder Pull.


----------



## mda31 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja rein vom Preis. Um die Unterschiede zu kennen müsste ich mir erst mal die Produktbeschreibungen durchlesen.. aber wer macht das schon wenn er keinen Bedarf hat ...



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du meinst vom preis? liegt daran, dass es kein 6 LT gibt. vergleich mal 5 XT mit 6 XT. und eben 5 Pro mit 6 Pro.
> aber selbst da ist der preisunterschied nicht gering..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@cola: letzte frage zuerst: ist egal, bei dem primo lohnt es sich allein schon aus platzgründen die lüfter über den radi zu schrauben, da ist ja ausreichend platz zwischen dem chassis und der abdeckung.

an sich würde ich immer alle radis in eine richtung blasen lassen, aber so würden alle rein, da kommt dann ne menge warme luft ins case. 
ich würde wohl einfach den 480er und den 240er rein, den 420er raus. wobei du den 240er an der seite platzieren willst, als vor den festplattenkäfigen. da würde ich dann den auch eher raussaugen lassen und die lüfter in der front einblasend laufen lassen. ich würde allerdings den in der seite weglassen, mit einem 480er und einem 420er hast du immernoch ne ganze menge an fläche und leistung.

@ mda: die LT-version hat kein display und auch kein bedienfeld. ist somit nur per software zu steuern.


----------



## dominger (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr bitte meine Frage mit den Verschlussstopfen beantworten ? 
MfG
Jan


----------



## KetanestCola (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte heute Abend mal anfangen mit dem Bauen - mal sehen ob/wie ich das umsetzen kann.
Toifel: Wollte mal so richtig Herumaasen mit der Kühlfläche - aber vielleicht verzichte ich auch darauf 

Hat jemand nen Fillport am Deckel (unter der Blende) des Primo´s? Da wollte ich meinen nämlich hinbauen


----------



## mda31 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat der Toifel doch schon. Ich hab zwar nicht viel Produkt-Erfahrung aber bei meinen Komponenten waren für die übrigen Anschlüsse immer Stopfen vorhanden vom jeweiligen Hersteller. Und welchen Du nimmst falls Du welche extra bestellst ist eher Geschmackssache als eine exakte Empfehlung. Ich würde nur drauf achten das das Gewinde immer maximal 5mm lang ist...



dominger schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte meine Frage mit den Verschlussstopfen beantworten ?
> MfG
> Jan


----------



## mda31 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doofe Frage aber geht das Schläuche direkt ohne Adapter an die Eheim-Pumpen anzuschließen? Gibt für 13/10er Schlauch das 3/8 und 1/8 Gewinde. Hat das schon einer gemacht? Ist das "Wasserdicht" ?

Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## illousion (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage aber geht das Schläuche direkt ohne Adapter an die Eheim-Pumpen anzuschließen? Gibt für 13/10er Schlauch das 3/8 und 1/8 Gewinde. Hat das schon einer gemacht? Ist das "Wasserdicht" ?
> 
> Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


 
Damit habe ich mich auch schon ein wenig beschäftigt..
Ist wohl nciht möglich, da die Eheims ein ziemlich komisches Gewinde haben wie auch Ruyven mal geschrieben hat. Das ist länger und die Dichtung sitzt nicht normal, daher ist es relativ unwarscheinlich, dass du da passende Anschlüsse findest :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KetanestCola schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute Abend mal anfangen mit dem Bauen - mal sehen ob/wie ich das umsetzen kann.
> Toifel: Wollte mal so richtig Herumaasen mit der Kühlfläche - aber vielleicht verzichte ich auch darauf
> 
> Hat jemand nen Fillport am Deckel (unter der Blende) des Primo´s? Da wollte ich meinen nämlich hinbauen


 
klar, radiatorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch mehr fläche!

fillport? nimmst einfach einen multiport-radiator und nutzt zum befüllen eine der überzähligen anschlussoptionen. wenn du den agb im kreislauf direkt hinter dem deckelradi hast, wird das wasser auch von allein in diesen laufen.


----------



## mda31 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist mir beim Einlass auch aufgefallen da der Adapter nicht richtig abgedichtet hat (bzw. der O-Ring) und ich das Pumpen-Gewinde dann mal kurzerhand gekürzt habe. Das würde beim Auslass ja nu aber recht schwer werden. Aber: Die Tüllen haben ja nur eine Gewindelänge von 5mm. Folglich müsste der Ring ja auch früher und korrekt aufsitzen... Oder irre ich gerade gewaltig?



illousion schrieb:


> Damit habe ich mich auch schon ein wenig beschäftigt..
> Ist wohl nciht möglich, da die Eheims ein ziemlich komisches Gewinde haben wie auch Ruyven mal geschrieben hat. Das ist länger und die Dichtung sitzt nicht normal, daher ist es relativ unwarscheinlich, dass du da passende Anschlüsse findest :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, lieber die adapter besorgen, mit denen geht das ja anscheinend problemlos.


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Damit habe ich mich auch schon ein wenig beschäftigt..
> Ist wohl nciht möglich, da die Eheims ein ziemlich komisches Gewinde haben wie auch Ruyven mal geschrieben hat. Das ist länger und die Dichtung sitzt nicht normal, daher ist es relativ unwarscheinlich, dass du da passende Anschlüsse findest :/


 
G1/8" und G3/8" sind keineswegs komische Gewinde, werden nur bei WaKü selten eingesetzt. Bei meinem selfmade CPU-Block war ich zu G1/8"-Gewinden gezwungen 

Wenn die Adapter ein längeres Außengewinde haben als die Anschlüsse, klappt das mit den Anschlüssen genau so gut.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sind den die CPU Temperatur bei dir HighEnd111 ?


----------



## Joungmerlin (13. August 2014)

mda31 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage aber geht das Schläuche direkt ohne Adapter an die Eheim-Pumpen anzuschließen? Gibt für 13/10er Schlauch das 3/8 und 1/8 Gewinde. Hat das schon einer gemacht? Ist das "Wasserdicht" ?
> 
> Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany



Gibt es. Alphacool hat welche in 13/10 im Programm. Ich hab die an meiner AS XT.
Passen super und sind dicht.
Hatte die letztes Jahr bei Aquatuning gekauft.
Links kann ich dir leider Grad nich raussuchen, da ich nur mit dem Handy on bin.


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie sind den die CPU Temperatur bei dir HighEnd111 ?


 
Kann ich dir nich sagen, weil kein Bock undso  Scherz beiseite, ich muss noch ca. 1,5 Wochen auf meinen O-Ring warten, extra welche zu bestellen seh' ich irgendwie nich ein, wenn sich mein Meister bereits davor darum gekümmert hat. Und ohne O-Ring ist der Kühler nicht ganz dicht... wobei er schon relativ dicht für ohne is, aber die Plörre suppt trotzdem raus (mit destilliertem Wasser vor Einbau getestet).

Die Temps werde ich alle (außer Wassertemp, hab keinen Sensor gekauft) in den Selfmade-Wakü-Block-Trööt schreiben  GPU hat ja jetzt auch den Freischwimmer  *freu*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich auch  Aber ich habe ein sehr gutes Gefühl  Meinen Boxed-Kühler wird er sicherlich angenehm leise und leistungsfähiger ersetzen


----------



## mda31 (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Merci!



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Gibt es. Alphacool hat welche in 13/10 im Programm. Ich hab die an meiner AS XT.
> Passen super und sind dicht.
> Hatte die letztes Jahr bei Aquatuning gekauft.
> Links kann ich dir leider Grad nich raussuchen, da ich nur mit dem Handy on bin.


----------



## illousion (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> G1/8" und G3/8" sind keineswegs komische Gewinde, werden nur bei WaKü selten eingesetzt. Bei meinem selfmade CPU-Block war ich zu G1/8"-Gewinden gezwungen
> 
> Wenn die Adapter ein längeres Außengewinde haben als die Anschlüsse, klappt das mit den Anschlüssen genau so gut.


 
Zitat Ruyven (nach ewigem suchen endlich gefunden) :"(in Eheim basierten Pumpen findet sich z.B. oft ein 1/8" Gewinde am Auslass, dessen Dichtungsfläche und Länge aber nicht zu normalen G1/8" Anschlüssen kompatibel sind, sondern Adapter erfodern"

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen :/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Damit habe ich mich auch schon ein wenig beschäftigt..
> Ist wohl nciht möglich, da die Eheims ein ziemlich komisches Gewinde haben wie auch Ruyven mal geschrieben hat. Das ist länger und die Dichtung sitzt nicht normal, daher ist es relativ unwarscheinlich, dass du da passende Anschlüsse findest :/


 
Es gibt (gab?) von Innovatek einen direkten Anschluss von 1046-Ausgang auf 8/10. Der hatte aber auch noch ein abweichendes Gewinde für die Überwurfmutter, so dass man nicht einmal auf 8/11 hochgehen könnte (ohne aufzubohren). Sonst wären mir nur noch die Original Eheim-Plastikanschlüsse bekannt. (k.A., welche Größe die bei der 1046 haben. Typischerweise jedenfalls saugseitig eine andere, als druckseitig  )




mda31 schrieb:


> Das ist mir beim Einlass auch aufgefallen da der Adapter nicht richtig abgedichtet hat (bzw. der O-Ring) und ich das Pumpen-Gewinde dann mal kurzerhand gekürzt habe. Das würde beim Auslass ja nu aber recht schwer werden. Aber: Die Tüllen haben ja nur eine Gewindelänge von 5mm. Folglich müsste der Ring ja auch früher und korrekt aufsitzen... Oder irre ich gerade gewaltig?



Bei 5 mm hätte ich schon Angst, dass Auslassgewinde überhaupt noch zu erreichen. Hauptproblem ist aber einfach, dass die Stirnseite von Eheim nicht als Dichtfläche vorgesehen ist. Den Auslass bekommt man vermutlich auch so dicht (WENN der O-Ring des Anschlusses soweit innen liegt, dass er nicht einfach über den Rand der Pumpenoberseite ragt!), aber beim Einlass würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass das schmale Rohrende, an dass eigentlich keinerlei Anforderungen bezüglich Planheit gestellt werden, überhaupt eine brauchbare Auflagefläche bietet. In beiden Fällen hast du das Problem, dass die stirnseitige Dichtung klassischer Wasserkühlungen einen gewissen Anpressdruck erfordert (im Gegensatz zur innenliegenden Dichtung, die Eheim vorsieht), was zusätzlichen Zug auf den Gewinden bedeutet. (und es haben schon einige ihre 1046 gespalten, weil sie Adapter/Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen haben)




illousion schrieb:


> Zitat Ruyven (nach ewigem suchen endlich gefunden) :"(in Eheim basierten Pumpen findet sich z.B. oft ein 1/8" Gewinde am Auslass, dessen Dichtungsfläche und Länge aber nicht zu normalen G1/8" Anschlüssen kompatibel sind, sondern Adapter erfodern"
> 
> Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen :/


 
Pffff. Da muss man doch nicht lange suchen, wenn man meine Meinung zu einem Anschlussproblem wissen möchte, ist doch alles sortiert 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...8360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html#6.


----------



## illousion (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pffff. Da muss man doch nicht lange suchen, wenn man meine Meinung zu einem Anschlussproblem wissen möchte, ist doch alles sortiert
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...8360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html#6.


 
Ich habe erst ewig deine erstellten Threads durchgehen müssen, da ich den Namen des ganzen nicht mehr ganz im Kopf hatte, danach habe ich zuerst beim Abschnitt Pumpen gesucht, aber der Thread ist gut Sortiert, keine Angst


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab grad nochmal bei Aquatuning geschaut.
Und siehe da:
Einlassadapter: Alphacool 1046/1048 Eheim Einlassadapter auf 13/10mm - Chrome | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Auslassadapter: Alphacool 1046 Eheim Auslassadapter auf 13/10mm - Chrome | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die gibt´s auch in Schwarz, und gewinkelt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch von mir 
Ich will meinen Sommerurlaub nutzen, um meinen Rechner etwas umzubasteln. Dazu soll ein 240er Radiator in die Front wandern.
Aus einem Umbau bei einem Kollegen weiß ich noch, dass das extrem bescheiden lief mit dem Entlüften von dem Hochkant-Radiator... und da ich noch keinen hier liegen habe und etwas Zeit in der Mittagspause übrig hatte, jetzt vielleicht die Lösung.

Warum nich einen X-Flow-Radiator nehmen; der sollte ja eigentlich keine Probleme darstellen (wenn von unten nach oben durchflossen).
Und jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel 
1. Gibt es da auch irgendwelche Nachteile bei dem X-Flow-Konzept?
2. Hardwarelabs bietet ja GTS und GT Stealth an... ist das der gleiche Radiator, nur verbesserte Version? Oder der von XSPC? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Tests?
3. Im Moment sieht das Kühlkonzept so aus: 280er von Alphacool und 240er (X-Flow) übernehmen die Kühlung zusammen mit einem externen 420er (permanent auf 7V). Die beiden internen sind geregelt von einer AE. Falls doch nochmal eine LAN ansteht, sollen 240+280 ausreichend sein (CPU+GPU). Wäre es sinnvoller, einen Stealth zu nehmen, der für hohe Drehzahlen ist, quasi um die Leistungsgrenze bei hohen Drehzahlen nach oben zu schieben? Oder lieber einen, der für langsamere Lüfter ausgelegt ist, weil die Stealth eh nicht so gut performen?

Danke schon mal für Antworten und Anregungen


----------



## mda31 (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich einen "So habe ich meine Überwachung aufgebaut"-Thread? Und gibt es irgendwo eine brauchbare Anleitung wie man dieses Samurize mit Aquasuite Plugin einrichtet um die Datenquellen wie CPU/GPU Temp in der Suite anzeigen zu lassen? Oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten mit dem gleichen Ziel? Merci

So sieht es aktuell bei mir aus. Oben Wassertemp (obere soll externer Sensor werden; muss aber erst noch ins System), dann das GPU-Widget von Orbmu2k und das Widget für CoreTemp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JakPol (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schnell Zwischenfrage: Was ist X-Flow?


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Schnell Zwischenfrage: Was ist X-Flow?



Normal sind Radiatoren so, dass auf einer Stirnseite Zulauf UND Ablauf sind; bei den X-Flow Radiatoren befindet sich jeweils ein Anschluss an einer der beiden Stirnseiten.

Beispiel:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 XFlow - schwarz
(normale Radiatoren werden ja bekannt sein  )


----------



## DOcean (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen "So habe ich meine Überwachung aufgebaut"-Thread? Und gibt es irgendwo eine brauchbare Anleitung wie man dieses Samurize mit Aquasuite Plugin einrichtet um die Datenquellen wie CPU/GPU Temp in der Suite anzeigen zu lassen? Oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten mit dem gleichen Ziel? Merci
> 
> So sieht es aktuell bei mir aus. Oben Wassertemp (obere soll externer Sensor werden; muss aber erst noch ins System), dann das GPU-Widget von Orbmu2k und das Widget für CoreTemp.
> 
> ...



Ich nutze fast nur noch OpenHardwareMonitor, der unterstützt meine Lüfter/Pumpensteuerung... und kann viele Sensoren lesen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Normal sind Radiatoren so, dass auf einer Stirnseite Zulauf UND Ablauf sind; bei den X-Flow Radiatoren befindet sich jeweils ein Anschluss an einer der beiden Stirnseiten.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 240mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 XFlow - schwarz
> (normale Radiatoren werden ja bekannt sein  )


 
nachteil von x-flow: da auf beiden seiten ein endtank ist, sind die meist etwas länger. es kann also sein, dass die nicht ins case passen.


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich habe ne kurze Frage, wegen der Schlaugröße.
Ich weiß dass das eigentlich egal, aber ich weiß nicht welche Größe.
Das Ganze wird ins 900D gepflanzt. 
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. 
MfG
Jan


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 - damit sich der Schlauch nicht verliert bei der Größe. Minimal 13/10


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 16/10 geht auch 16/11?
MfG
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit 16/11 hast du keinen vorteil gegenüber 16/10. eher andersrum, 16/10 ist stabiler


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, also 16/10.
Gibt es Knickschutzfedern die ihr empfehlen könnt? 
MfG
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willste denn damit? Sieht zwar ganz nett aus, aber wenn man vernünftig verschlaucht, benötigt man die federn nicht.


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber es sieht gut aus 
MfG
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die nur für die Optik haben willst, reichen welche aus Kunststoff. Da gibt es auch eine recht bunte Auswahl


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, gut. 
Wo gibt es die beste Auswahl.
MfG
Jan


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich finds ohne sogar schicker, wozu?

Und wenns wirklich um "geile" Optik geht, muss man doch eh ArylTubes nehmen


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ArylTubes ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Messing-/Acrylrohre | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Er hat ein C vergessen... A*c*rylTubes


----------



## Joselman (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist aber eher was für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätt's auch nich gleich am Anfang genommen, zumal ich viel davon in dem CS901 bräuchte ^^ Bei sowas sollte man die Pumpe recht unauffällig platzieren und ein kurzes Stück Schlauch verwenden, bevor die Rohre kommen. Einfach wegen der Entkopplung.


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok,
ich weiß nicht,
ist dass so schwer?
MfG
Jan

Edit: Wo kann man Abdeckungen oder so fürs 900D kaufen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei rohren muss man sehr genau messen und arbeiten. 

was für abdeckungen? midplate und sowas? selbst fertigen, so dürften alle ran gekommen sein


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, ok ich mach das später.
Ja genau.
Ich hab mal was von Cold Zero gehört, aber die geht nicht.
Womit kann man am Bestne Metall schneiden?
MfG
Jan


----------



## Oozy (14. August 2014)

So schwer ist das mit den Acrylglasrohren nicht. Mit Zeit/Geduld und etwas handwerklichen Geschick geht das. Man muss aber wirklich sehr genau arbeiten, das stimmt. Das mit normalen Schläuchen als Entkopplung halte ich für eine gute Idee. Wenn du dir das Biegen nicht zutraust, musst du mit Adaptern/Winkelstücken etc arbeiten, was recht teuer wird.

Bei der Pumpe einfach nicht die Laing DDC PWM kaufen, sondern die normale und in eine richtige Steuerung investieren. Die PWM würde ich nie wieder kaufen.


----------



## dominger (14. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermometer mit Digitalanzeige - C/F Display | Temp. Anzeige | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ist sowas sinnvoll?
Weil das sieht schon ziemlich cool aus? 
MfG
Jan


----------



## Oozy (15. August 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Thermometer mit Digitalanzeige - C/F Display | Temp. Anzeige | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany Ist sowas sinnvoll?



Was willst du damit? Möglich ist es schon, allerdings hat der Temperaturmesser kein Innen- und Aussengewinde mit G1/4", sondern ist nur ein Flachfühler. Wenn du das anders haben möchtest, müsstest du löten. Ich würde einen solchen kaufen und an ein entsprechendes Steuergerät anschliessen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so kann das aussehen, wenn man die dinger mit display nimmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hatte einen mit dem flachen fühler für die lufttemperatur und einen zweiten mit G1/4" gewinde für die wassertemperatur. 

btw, die werte sind von cpu-only kühlung, zwei 360er alphacool xt45 mit bitfenix spectre pro in push/pull, die lüfter sind bei dieser messung auf 5V gelaufen. 
der höhere wert ist die luft, der fühler lag zwischen mainboard und cpu-block, also so nahe wie es ging an der cpu


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> nachteil von x-flow: da auf beiden seiten ein endtank ist, sind die meist etwas länger. es kann also sein, dass die nicht ins case passen.



Danke für deine Bemerkung... hab nochmal nachgemessen 
-> passt nicht... ohne dich wäre das wieder eine unnötige Retour geworden


----------



## dominger (15. August 2014)

Also nicht son Ding.
Sah nur cool aus.
Danke.
Mfg
Jan


----------



## Oozy (16. August 2014)

Reicht für eine aquaero 5 LT der Passivkühler aus für eine runtergeregelte Laing DDC (8,3-9V) aus, auch im Sommer? Die anderen Kanäle würden wahrscheinlich 4-5 Lüfter besetzen. (NB BlackSilentPRO PL-2 oder PK-2)


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je weiter du die Pumpe runter regelst, je stärker muss die Kühlung sein. Irgendwo steht doch bestimmt, wieviel Watt pro Kanal zugelassen ist und um wieviel sich das durch den Kühlkörper steigert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Reicht für eine aquaero 5 LT der Passivkühler aus für eine runtergeregelte Laing DDC (8,3-9V) aus, auch im Sommer? Die anderen Kanäle würden wahrscheinlich 4-5 Lüfter besetzen. (NB BlackSilentPRO PL-2 oder PK-2)


Reicht aus. Habe dazu mal Shoggy gefragt.


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo.

Ich habe mal eine frage zu der Faustregel: *100mm Radiator für 75-100W leistung.*

Wenn ich einen 360mm Radiator nicht mit 3 sondern mit 6 Lüftern versorge also 3x Pull 3x Push - Erreiche ich dann auch 50% mehr oder vlt 100% mehr Kühlleistung?
Sprich, kann ich 360mm Radiator "doppelt" nutzen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die faustregel sagt, einmal 120er fläche pro 100W. wenn man mit 75W rechnet, macht man natürlich auch nix falsch.

und was deine frage angeht, nein, das geht so nicht. 
push-pull steigert die kühlleistung nur sehr geringfügig. ich sag mal 5°C im besten fall.

mit einem 360er radiator kann man somit nach dieser faustregel 225W-300W leise abführen, der radiator schafft aber auch gut 400W. das ist dann nur eben ein wenig lauter.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Soweit ich das lesen konnte bringt  es 10% (?). Der Vorteil iegt eher in der Lautsstärke.


 
aber das gilt nur dann, wenn die lüfter eh leise sind. statt die lüfter weiter aufzudrehen, einfach ein zweites set an den radiator anbringen.
wenn die lüfter allerdings zu hören sind, bedeuten mehr lüfter auch mehr lärm. 

ich hab es bereits ausprobiert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein. Soweit ich das lesen konnte bringt es 10% (?). Der Vorteil iegt eher in der Lautsstärke.


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok... das ist schlecht.
Es gibt wohl einfach Kein Midi Case das 600 mm reinkriegt und dennoch HDDs platz gibt... was für ein mist...
*Man könnte meinen es gibt außer mir niemanden der ein SLI Gespann mit Highend Grakas in einem kleinen Gehäuse unter wasser setzen will.*
Ohne MoRa natürlich... und mit HDDs..


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei der kühlfläche ist ein mora aber auch finanziell die bessere wahl. zwei 360er kosten rund 70€ das stück, der mora 3 360 lt kostet glaub etwas um die 120€. das sind 20€ weniger für 50% mehr fläche im vergleich zu den zwei 360ern.


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei der kühlfläche ist ein mora aber auch finanziell die bessere wahl. zwei 360er kosten rund 70€ das stück, der mora 3 360 lt kostet glaub etwas um die 120€. das sind 20€ weniger für 50% mehr fläche im vergleich zu den zwei 360ern.


 Mag sein, Ist aber auch total unpraktisch. Ich möchte alles in ein Case kriegen, und Mobil haben für den einsatz auf Lan Partys.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, das kenne ich. was für ein case hast du überhaupt?
und welche cpu und welche grafikkarten?


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch keines. Das ist auch mein großer Vorteil...
Ich hab ein Budget von 2 bis 3k und möchte es irgendwie Mobil in ein Medi/Cube case bekommen.
CPU wird der i7 5820k und es kommen 2x GTX 880 rein.
Aktuell plane ich (weil es mit der Wakü wohl nicht so hinhaut) eine Luftkühlung im Corsair C70.
Da würde ich auch die Möglichkeit haben einen 360er und einen 240er Radi reinzubauen, wenn ich denn doch mal ein bisschen plantschen will.


----------



## dominger (16. August 2014)

Naja, das reicht aber nicht für SLi und CPU.
Ich will das auch nur geht es nicht...leider.
Mfg
Jan


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nja ich weiß nicht^^ 540 radi fläche ist schon nicht wenig, und wenn ich wirklich alle komponenten ans limit zwinge darf auch mal ein lüftchen zu hören sein.
Aber ich plane dann Luftkühlung... finds nur doof einen CPU kühler zu holen den ich irgendwann vlt ausbaue und wegwerfe^^


----------



## dominger (16. August 2014)

CL90 schrieb:


> nja ich weiß nicht^^ 540 radi fläche ist schon nicht wenig, und wenn ich wirklich alle komponenten ans limit zwinge darf auch mal ein lüftchen zu hören sein.
> Aber ich plane dann Luftkühlung... finds nur doof einen CPU kühler zu holen den ich irgendwann vlt ausbaue und wegwerfe^^



Naja und bei deinem Budget ein eigenes Case?
Mfg
Jan


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für die Wakü?
Ne ich finds schon nervig PC, Monitor, tastatur etc zu transportieren wenns zur Lan-Party geht^^


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er meinte, ein Case für deine Ansprüche einer internen WaKü zu basteln


----------



## dominger (16. August 2014)

Ja das meine ich.
Kannst ja genau auf deine Wünsche passend machen.
Schau mal im Casemod Theard vorbei.
Mfg
Jan


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei deinem budget könnte das phanteks enthoo primo eventuell was für dich sein. zwei 280er radiatoren bzw ein 480er und ein 420er gehen ohne probleme.


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok ich schau mal vorbei.
Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht zu viel versprochen 

Edit:
@phanteks enthoo primo
*NO!* Absolut Nein.
Das ist genau das was ich nicht will. Big tower...
Dann kann ich auch einen der andern 10 bis 20 Big tower nehmen die genügend radi platz bieten...
*Medi oder Cube. Tragbar!*


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah sorry, mein fehler. hab das midi vergessen  
hm, cube wäre sonds vielleicht fractal design node 804 noch eine möglichkeit. kann allerdings maximal µATX boards aufnehmen. 
aber deine pläne sind auch nicht gerade einfach


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - schau dir das teil an.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

140W cpu plus 2x ~300W graka ... das macht bei der faustregel von 120mm/100W gleich 7x oder 8x 120mm fläche ... aufteilen könnte man das auf zwei 360er und einen 240er (oder andersrum). aber mir fällt kein midi oder cube ein, der so eine gewaltige fläche aufnehmen kann.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@CaseCon-Thematik:

Ein von Grund auf selbst gebautes wakütaugliches Gehäuse kann erheblich teurer werden, als ein gekauftes HighEnd-Gehäuse, wenn es wirklich allen Ansprüchen eines echten Wakü-Enthusiasten genügen soll. Hab selber mal eine CaseCon angefangen, die am Ende ein für meine Zwecke optimales Wakü-Gehäuse abgeben sollte (allerdings noch ein bisschen, mehr weil noch zwei zusätzliche Rechner, ein Tablet als Touchscreen und diverse weitere Spielereien drin Platz finden sollten). Nach einigen hundert Euro und drei-vier Jahren, hab ich das Projekt erst mal auf Eis gelegt, denn wenn´s wirklich gut und auch fertig werden soll, kann so ein Projekt finanziell aber vor allem was investierte Zeit angeht ein Fass ohne Boden werden  <- das sind natürlich nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Eine weniger aufwändige CaseCon, die vllt. nur für einen Wakü-Rechner ausgelegt gewesen wäre, hätte man vllt. in der Zeit und mit dem Budget fertig gekriegt, aber wer mal mit so einem Projekt angefangen hat, wird schnell merken, dass die Möglichkeiten so vielfältig sind, dass man schon sehr diszipliniert seinem ursprünglichen Plan treu bleiben muss, wenn es nicht ausufern soll...

Als Schüler oder Student kann man so was zeitmäßig evtl. noch ganz gut stemmen, sofern man einen gutmütigen Geldgeber hat. Oder man bringt wirklich sehr viel Enthusiasmus mit und hat keine anderen Hobbys 
Alternativ muss man evtl. seine Ansprüche an die CaseCon auf ein Maß herunter schrauben, was den Eigenbau schnell fragwürdig erscheinen lässt, weil der kommerzielle Gehäuse ähnliches für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld bieten. Anderseits hat man was eigenes, was nicht jeder hat - aber ob´s das dann wirklich wert ist, muss jeder selbst wissen. Zum Üben für eine bessere CaseCon aber sicher auch ein Weg. 

Die beste Lösung für die meisten wakübezogenen Probleme wird wohl eine mehr oder weniger aufwändige CaseMod sein. Wenn es nur um wenige Details geht, die einen an einem kommerziellen Gehäuse stören kommt man so recht schnell und günstig zu einem Gehäuse was den eigenen Ansprüchen fast perfekt genügt. Da kann man sich auch besser auf die Details auf die es einem ankommt konzentrieren und hat zumindest schon mal einen brauchbare Grundkonstruktion. Ganz so frei in Gestaltung und Funktionsumfang wie bei einen CaseCon ist man mit einer CaseMod aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## dominger (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max: Das macht mich ein wenig traurig. 
Da ich denke, das du ein ziemlcih klares Ziel hast und glaub ich dir nicht der Spaß fehlt, sondern das Geld, ist mir spontan Kickstarter eingefallen.
Ich habe da schon ein wenig Geld investiert und würde es in gute wieder tun.
Das Projekt klingt ziemlich cool. 
MfG
Jan


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> 140W cpu plus 2x ~300W graka ... das macht  bei der faustregel von 120mm/100W gleich 7x oder 8x 120mm fläche ...  aufteilen könnte man das auf zwei 360er und einen 240er (oder  andersrum). aber mir fällt kein midi oder cube ein, der so eine  gewaltige fläche aufnehmen kann.


 Diese Hochrechnung ist illusorisch. Solche Leistungen wirst du nie tatsächlich erreichen.
Ich wette das 600mm bei weitem reichen. Aber ich kann es schlecht beweisen...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Corsair  Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW)  Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - schau dir das teil  an.


Alles schon durchgekaut. Das Air 540 bietet platz für einen 360er und einen 240er. Genau wie das Corsair C70. 
Und die Herrschaften hier und auch in anderen Threads sagen das die 600mm nicht aussreichen. 
Ich werde jedenfalls entweder das Air540, das C70 oder das NZXT H440 kaufen da diese alle einen 360er und einen 240er unterstützen.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@dominger: Am Geld lag´s nicht - sonst würde ich es mir nicht leisten ständig sechs oder sieben einigermaßen aktuelle Rechner zu betreiben und im Schnitt jedes Jahr wenigstens einen neuen anzuschaffen - die alten Kisten die dann raus fliegen finden immer dankbare Abnehmer in der Familie . Hab zwischenzeitlich schon wieder mindestens so viel in andere Gehäuse und CaseMods gesteckt - ganz zu schweigen von zwei Generationen neuer Hardware die ihren Weg in meinen Rechner-Park gefunden haben. Allerdings haben sich auch meine Prioritäten was PC angeht seit dem deutlich verschoben. Die zwei Wakü-Rechner die ich noch betreibe sind eigentlich Relikte, die ich kaum noch nutze (den alten eigentlich nur noch einmal im Jahr). Ich komme nicht mehr zum zocken und für gelegentliche Boinc-Challenges ist das an sich Quatsch. Zwar reizt es mich von Zeit zu Zeit schon immer mal wieder ne neue Wakü zu bauen, aber mehr wegen der Wakü an sich, als wegen eines neuen Rechners, da ich für solche stromfressenden Kisten mit dedizierten Grafikkarten einfach keine Verwendung mehr habe. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist der Bedarf dafür aber auch nicht mehr da, so dass man sich da auch nicht austoben kann - man wird halt älter... . 
Die meisten meiner eigenen Rechner sind heute Stromspar-PC die im Idle nicht mehr als 20W saugen und unter Last nicht über 60W kommen - da sind Waküs einfach kein Thema mehr. Die CaseCon habe ich zu einer Zeit angefangen, als sich diese Entwicklung meiner eigenen Nutzungsgewohnheiten schon abzeichnete. Deshalb sollten auch zwei sparsame Mini-ITX-Rechner mit ins Gehäuse - ein extrem sparsamer als Jukebox und ein Allrounder - beide passiv. Dazu sollte noch ein Tablet auf die schräge Front als besserer Touchscreen. Zum Zeitpunkt als ich die CaseCon dann auf Eis gelegt habe, hatte ich einen meiner anderen wasserkühlten Rechner aber schon fast ein Jahr nicht mehr eingeschaltet und der andere wird eigentlich nur sporadisch zum crunchen verwendet. Von daher hat sich das ganze Projekt einfach ein wenig überlebt, da der größte Rechner darin eigentlich nur noch Zierfunktionen gehabt hätte.

Außerdem ging es mir von Anfang an mehr ums Basteln an sich, aber irgendwann kommt man bei so einem Projekt an einen Punkt, bei dem der Aufwand für Planänderungen einfach zu groß wird. Zudem lernt man ständig dazu und bedient sich neuer Basteltechniken, so dass das angefangene Projekt recht schnell nicht mehr so perfekt erscheint wie man es sich anfangs ausgemalt hat. Anfangs hatte ich z.B. noch keine Möglichkeit Einnietmuttern zu verwenden, und auch bei der Blechbearbeitung hatte ich noch nicht die Möglichkeiten die ich heute habe. Da geht dann auch ein wenig die Motivation flöten, an der "alten" Kiste weiter zu schrauben.

Im Prinzip war´s ja schon recht weit gediehen, aber die Schritte die bis zur Fertigstellung noch nötig wären, waren auch einfach nicht so gut geplant. Hier ein paar alte Bilder vom Bautenstand kurz bevor ich nicht mehr dran weiter gebaut habe (vieles was schon fertig ist, war nicht eingebaut auf dem Foto):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht komm ich ja irgendwann doch noch mal dazu die Kiste noch fertig zu stellen, aber aktuell hab ich wie gesagt keinen Bedarf für so ein Monster. Wüsste sowieso nicht wohin damit. In der Werkstatt ist das Teil momentan am besten aufgehoben .

Aber um nicht ganz vom Thema abzuschweifen: Was ich damit sagen will ist letztlich, dass eine CaseCon für einen Wakü-PC ein recht umfangreiches Unterfangen sein kann. Wenn man sich nicht einschränkt, kann so ein Projekt ausufern, so dass es kaum jemals fertig wird. Das sollte man einfach bedenken. Dass es teurer als ein gekauftes Gehäuse wird, ist zwar in der Regel ein Fakt, aber wer so was angeht, sollte von vorn herein nicht vor etwas größeren Investitionen in Materialien und Werkzeuge zurückschrecken - sonst macht das keinen Spaß.

Ich bereue es zwar nicht die Kiste damals angefangen zu haben, weil die Bastelei viel Spaß gemacht hat und weil ich dabei viel dazu gelernt habe, aber aus meiner heutigen Sicht entspricht das Projekt in der Form einfach nicht mehr meinen Prioritäten. Mein Fazit daraus ist deshalb: Entweder man wird einigermaßen zügig fertig und muss sich dazu evtl. in Details einschränken, oder man baut sich besser ein kommerzielles Gehäuse um, wenn man zügig ein brauchbares Wakü-Gehäuse braucht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CL90 schrieb:


> entweder das Air540, das C70 oder das NZXT H440


 Da würde ich die ersten 2 stechen, vom NZXT H440 wird öfter abgeraten, da dort die Belüftung nicht so gut ist. (Und es kein Midi ist)


----------



## attilarw (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

wie stark kann die die 11/8mm Schläuche biegen? Brauche einen sehr kleinen Radius weil zwischen CPU Kühler und PSU vllt 7cm liegen.

90° Winkel geht ja nicht direkt an CPU Kühler, vllt 45° Winkel, oder kann ich das nur mit Schlauch bewerkstelligen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CL90 schrieb:


> Diese Hochrechnung ist illusorisch. Solche Leistungen wirst du nie tatsächlich erreichen.
> Ich wette das 600mm bei weitem reichen. Aber ich kann es schlecht beweisen...
> 
> 
> ...


 
mag sein, dass die rechnung etwas übertrieben ist, aber selbst 6*120mm, also zwei 360er sind schwer in ein gehäuse mit deinen anforderungen zu bekommen.
was du machen kannst, du nimmst das air540 und moddest den boden, dann passt dort noch ein 240er zusätzlich. das einzige, was du dann sehen musst, wo du die festplatte(n) verstaust, zwei oder drei wären kein problem, wenn man die über adapter in die 5,25" schächte einbaut. allerdings geht das wieder nur, wenn man kein optisches laufwerk haben möchte. 



attilarw schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie stark kann die die 11/8mm Schläuche biegen? Brauche einen sehr kleinen Radius weil zwischen CPU Kühler und PSU vllt 7cm liegen.
> 
> 90° Winkel geht ja nicht direkt an CPU Kühler, vllt 45° Winkel, oder kann ich das nur mit Schlauch bewerkstelligen?


 
hast du schon alles da? dann einfach mal ausprobieren. du musst ja nichts von dem schlauch zerschneiden, grob ranhalten dürfte zum ausprobieren locker ausreichen


----------



## CL90 (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es gibt die möglichkeit im C70 720mm radi zu verstecken. Ich habs mir grade angesehen.
Da passt rein:
1x 360
1x 240
1x 120
Und ich behalte das HDD Case. Würde mal sagen das ist die lösung meines Problemes. Praktisches Medi Case, mit aufrüstbarkeit zur 720mm wakü. Und ich denke das müsste reichen.


----------



## attilarw (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Komponenten habe ich noch nicht, sonst hätte ich es natürlich selbst probiert Teufel.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm einfach Knickschutzfedern bzw. Smartcoils, wenn´s so eng zugeht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das C70 hat zudem noch diese praktischen griffe, für LAN somit ideal.

und bzgl benötigter fläche nochmal, erstmal abwarten, was für eine TDP die GTX 880 haben wird. solange da nix offizielles raus ist, kann man viel planen.


----------



## attilarw (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte gerade meinen Post editieren, habe dass hier gefunden.

Winkeladapter 90° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - quader - black matt | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Damit würde es ja gehen, daran dann einfach die Anschraubtülle und den Schlauch, wäre vermutlich sogar die bessere Lösung, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es doch auch direkt als anschluss. 
11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt | 11/8mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt | 11/8mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

mit den 45° winkeln könntest du eventuell besser dran sein. wenn du dein budget damit nicht überschreitest, kaufe einfach zusätzlich zu den geraden noch ein paar winkel, soviele, wie du für notwendig hältst. 
ungeöffnet kannst du überzählige anschlüsse ja auch wieder zurücksenden. oder einfach behalten, bis mal wieder gebastelt wird


----------



## attilarw (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich, wenn ich einen angeschraubt habe, den zweiten auch noch dran bekomme oder der nicht am anderen hängen bleibt? Weiß nicht wie viel Platz da noch ist?

Vom 90° Winkel rede ich, die 45° würden wohl gehen. Aber der Schlauch wird sicher knicken wird wohl zu eng sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es sinnvoll von den Eloop B12-2 auf die PL2 zu wechseln?


----------



## illousion (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ...


 
Ich finde deine EInstellung zu dem Ganzen ein wenig zuu pessimistisch :/

Ich bin ja bis jetzt selbst dabei mir was zu bauen, und ja, es dauert ewig, vorallem wenn man so wenig Handwerkliche Möglichkeiten hat wie ich, aber wenn man real bleibt und sich dahinter hängt, kann man das auch relativ günstig schaffen.
Vor allem Gehäuse, die man aus ner Mischung von Alu und Holz konstruiert erfordern weder teures Werkzeug noch allzu komplizierte Pläne. 

Wenn man es natürlich nicht lassen kann immer mehr zu wollen, wird das ganze eine Sisyphosarbeit, aber dann sollte man evtl überlegen das ganze modular zu gestalten


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich, wenn  ich einen angeschraubt habe, den zweiten auch noch dran bekomme oder der  nicht am anderen hängen bleibt? Weiß nicht wie viel Platz da noch ist?
> 
> Vom 90° Winkel rede ich, die 45° würden wohl gehen. Aber der Schlauch wird sicher knicken wird wohl zu eng sein.


 
in dem fall einfach den/die winkel in eine andere richtung zeigen lassen und ein wenig mehr schlauch verwenden. 
genaueres wirst du einfach ausprobieren müssen, wenn es soweit ist.  vielleicht klappt es auch mit geraden anschlüssen und du brauchst keinen  winkel



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist  es sinnvoll von den  Eloop B12-2  auf die PL2 zu wechseln?


 
puh, gute frage. ich sag mal ja, allein wegen der bauform vom rahmen der bspro. und die haben noch einen kompletten gummirahmen zum entkoppeln, nicht nur die nupsis


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich finde deine EInstellung zu dem Ganzen ein wenig zuu pessimistisch :/
> 
> Ich bin ja bis jetzt selbst dabei mir was zu bauen, und ja, es dauert ewig, vorallem wenn man so wenig Handwerkliche Möglichkeiten hat wie ich, aber wenn man real bleibt und sich dahinter hängt, kann man das auch relativ günstig schaffen.
> Vor allem Gehäuse, die man aus ner Mischung von Alu und Holz konstruiert erfordern weder teures Werkzeug noch allzu komplizierte Pläne.
> ...


 
Pessimistisch würd ich nicht sagen - eher pragmatisch. Ein Gehäuse fertig zu bauen, für das man keine Verwendung mehr hat, ist imho nicht besonders sinnvoll. Wie ich mich kenne werde ich zwar just for fun irgendwann sicher wieder mal einen Rechner bauen, der von einer Wakü profitiert, aber ob das alte Konzept dann noch passt...? Falls ja, kann ich das Ding ja komplettieren - die Teile inkl. Wakü sind ja größtenteils schon da. 
Ein gewisses Problem stellt bei mir aber der verdammte Perfektionionismus dar. Wenn da nicht alles passt, ist es einfach nicht optimal und entspricht nicht dem was ich mir eigentlich vorstelle. Will man das aber erreichen, kostet es einfach viel Zeit.
Inzwischen hab ich ohnehin ne andere CaseCon angefangen. Die ist allerdings nur für einen passiv-gekühlten Stromspar-PC vorgesehen und wesentlich weniger komplex. Die Erfahrungen die ich mit der großen halbfertigen Casecon gemacht habe, waren da bereits recht hilfreich, zumal ein Teil davon ja auch schon sowas beinhaltete.

Ein komplett modulares Konzept, bei dem die einzelnen Rechner völlig getrennt gewesen wären, hätte genau dem integrativen Konzept der drei Rechner in einem Gehäuse widerstrebt, das ich damals haben wollte. So was ist ne grundlegende Entscheidung - das kann sich später als richtig oder falsch erweisen.

Holz kommt zumindest für mich nicht in Frage. Das ist zwar ein netter Werkstoff für Möbel, aber ein PC-Gehäuse muss für mich im Wesentlichen aus Metall und Kunststoff sein (es sei denn es ist Teil eines Möbelstücks). Holz und PC passen imho einfach nicht so recht zusammen (auch wenn´s technisch kein Problem darstellt). Das mag vllt. auch daran liegen, dass ich ein recht metallaffines Studium genossen habe. 

Wer aber besser mit Holz als mit Metall umgehen kann, fährt vllt. in der Tat mit Holz ganz gut. Vor vielen Jahren hab ich zwar auch schon mal ein Holzgehäuse gebaut, aber das war mehr eine Notlösung, weil´s wirklich schnell gehen musste und nicht auf Optik ankam. Holz ist zwar günstig, aber für saubere Holzverarbeitung benötigt man ebenso gutes Werkzeug wie für Metall. Mir sind bis jetzt jedenfalls nur zwei Holz-CaseCons bekannt, die mich wirklich überzeugt haben. Die meisten Holzgehäuse die man so sieht gleichen eher dem was ich damals zusammengeschustert hatte - also nicht wirklich erstrebenswert. CaseCons die günstiger als ein fertiges HighEnd-Gehäuse der 200-300€+ Klasse gewesen wären, und trotzdem mit solchen Gehäusen auf einem ähnlichen technischen Nivaeu lagen, sind mir auch unabhängig vom Werkstoff auch noch selten begegnet. Aber wie gesagt - die Kosten sollten imho ohnehin nicht das wichtigste Argument bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen eine CaseCon sein. Dass etwas absolut Individuelles in der Regel nicht billiger als ein fertiges Fließband-Produkt werden wird, sollte von Anfang an klar sein.


----------



## Oozy (17. August 2014)

Was ist die sinnvollere Kombination? 1x 360mm und 1x 240mm Radiator oder 2x 280mm Radiator?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Was ist die sinnvollere Kombination? 1x 360mm und 1x 240mm Radiator oder 2x 280mm Radiator?


 360+240=600
280*2=560

Somit hat die erste Kombination mehr Fläche. Ob die 40mm noch die Welt verändern ist fraglich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vergiss nicht den unterschied in der breite  

360*120 + 240*120 = 72000
280*140 *2 = 78400

somit haben die zwei 280er mehr fläche. dabei ist aber natürlich noch nicht die die dicke des radiators oder die finnenabstände eingerechnet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> vergiss nicht den unterschied in der breite
> 
> 360*120 + 240*120 = 72000
> 280*140 *2 = 78400
> ...


  Stimmt. Aber ich würde sagen, der Unterschied ist zu gering, um wirklich was zu ändern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es tut sich nicht viel, man benötigt einen lüfter weniger aber 140er kosten  ein wenig mehr. dürfte sich somit auch finanziell nicht viel geben.
kosten der radiatoren grad nicht im kopf...

e: grad mal aus jux gerechnet. 45mm dicke radis von alphacool und dazu noiseblocker bspro pl-2 bzw pk-2. 
die kombination mit 360+240 ist ein paar euro günstiger. beide varianten nähern sich knapp den 190€ 

also je nach gehäuse ist die eine oder andere option besser. ich denke mal, einer soll in die front, einer in den deckel. bei den 280ern kommen sich beide radis nicht so nahe, aber, je nach besfestigung, ist der radi im deckel zu dicht am mainboard und passt somit eventuell nichtmal.


----------



## attilarw (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

welche Flüssigkeit würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Ich möchte dazu dann dass hinzufügen: Mayhems Dye Ocean Blue 15ml | Farbzusätze | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


Dass hier z.B. http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...tuning-at-protect-clear-kanister-5000ml?c=370 ?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



attilarw schrieb:


> welche Flüssigkeit würdet Ihr empfehlen?



H2O zwischen 0°C und 100°C .

Nein im Ernst - wenn du dir unbedingt so einen Farbschmodder rein schütten willst, testest du die Kompatibilität mit einer Korrosionsschutzmischung am besten erst mal außerhalb der Wakü (z.B. in einem leeren sauberen Marmeladenglas o. Ä.). Damit ist zwar immer noch nicht sicher, ob sich das auf Dauer im Kreislauf verträgt, aber zumindest relativ spontane Reaktionen kann man so schon mal vermeiden. Falls du das System ein paar Jahre ohne viel Wartung durchlaufen soll, würde ich auf jeden Fall auf Farbspielereien verzichten. Farbe macht einfach viel zu oft mehr Ärger als der Effekt wert ist.


----------



## attilarw (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn ohne Farbschmodder, was empfiehlst du dann? Farbe muss nicht sein ist auch nicht sicher. ^^

Oder dass hier http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ek-protect-fertiggemisch-by-aquatuning-1000ml ?



Edit: Und wie funktioniert eigentlich so eine Schnellkupplung? http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...low-inkl.-schottverschraubung-qd3-black?c=275

Ziehe ich die einfach ab? Und dann ist der Radiator z.B. dicht, nichts kommt raus, und die andere Seite auch? Oder brauche ich da zwei pro Schlauchstück oder wie? Mir fehlt da gerade irgendwie die Vorstellung.

Schlauch - Schnellkupplung - Schlauch


Und die trennt sich in der Mitte (Ziehe ich einfach auseinander?) und dichtet in beide Richtungen ab?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno Protect IP ist ne gute Wahl.

Die Schnellkupplung sind beidseitig dichtend und verlustfrei. Du brauchst je ein weibliches und ein männliches Kupplungsteil  pro Schlauch den du trennen willst (hier von 16/10er Schlauch auf ein Schott für beliebige G1/4"-Anschlüsse). Die QD3-Serie ist momentan das Beste was der Markt zu bieten hat und kann wirklich als Leckagefrei bezeichnet werden. Geöffent werden sie durch zurückziehen des gerändelten Rings am weiblichen Kupplungs-Teil. Zusammengesteckt werden sie einfach mit etwas kraft um den Federdruck zu überwinden.


----------



## theorder (17. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo 

kurze kanckige Frage:
Ein 45mm dicker 360 Radiator und ein 30mm dicker 240 Radiator reichen denk ich mal für eine GTX 770 und ein i7 4790k.
Würden die beiden Rads auch für zwei 770 und den i7 reichen?


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. August 2014)

Bei 2 770ern musste die Lüfter schon voll aufdrehen.


----------



## illousion (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theorder schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kurze kanckige Frage:
> Ein 45mm dicker 360 Radiator und ein 30mm dicker 240 Radiator reichen denk ich mal für eine GTX 770 und ein i7 4790k.
> Würden die beiden Rads auch für zwei 770 und den i7 reichen?


 
Die Prozedur kennt man doch inwzischen... Pro 120mm 75 - 100W, bei den 30mm würde ich eher mit 75 kalkulieren, ich denke mit zwei 770ern kommt das stark an seine Grenzen. Habe jetzt aber auch keine Motivation mit die Verlustleistung nochmal genau anzugucken..


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die dicke der Radiatoren spielt keine wirkliche Rolle. Erst, wenn es an die Leistungsgrenze geht. Und natürlich spielen die Lüfter da auch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus,

ich gedachte mir eine neue Kühlflüssigkeit zuzulegen, es handelt sich dabei um diese Mayhems Pastel - Red 1000ml | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany, ich wurde aber aufgrund der Beschreibung etwas verunsichert.

Zitat von Aquatuning:Obwohl Mayhems große Anstrengungen unternimmt, seine Produkte zu perfektionieren, gibt es keine Garantie vom Hersteller dafür, dass die Flüssigkeiten auf allen Systemen funktionieren und mit jeder Wasserkühlung kompatibel sind. Bis jetzt sind jedoch keine Einschränkungen bekannt und alle relevanten Wasserkühl-Systeme arbeiten reibungslos mit "Pastel" von Mayhems zusammen


Denkt ihr das man die Farbe trotzdem ohne größere Probleme mit einer AS XT und einem Filter betreiben kann?


Wenn nicht, welche Kühlmittel würdet ihr mir empfehlen die auch ein sehr kräftiges rot besitzen?

Gruß<br/>


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die farbe könnte unter umständen ausflocken. und dann setzt sich der dreck in deinen kühlern fest, filter hin oder her, der hilft zwar, aber nicht zu 100%
wenn du ein kräftiges rot haben willst, nimm einfach ein fläschchen mayhems dye deep red. an sich reichen ein paar tropfen auf einen liter, aber je mehr, je kräftiger. 
rot ist allerdings hartnäckig, wenn du das irgendwann wieder loswerden willst.

so sah das zeug bei mir aus. alphacool cape kelvin catcher mit mayhems deep red. die schläuche sind auch von alphacool.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

An sich ist das Mayhem sehr gut. Den Filter würde ich raus nehmen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sonst noch welche Alternativen?

Den Filter von Aquacomputer nehm ich definitv nicht raus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blood Red von Mayhems. Das ist "klar" und nicht Pastell. Das sollte besser gehen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Blood Red von Mayhems. Das ist "klar" und nicht Pastell. Das sollte besser gehen.


Dann kann ich gleich bei meinem Produkt von Aquacomputer bleiben...

Nun gut, danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probiere jetzt dieses Mittel aus :Mayhems Pre-Mix X1 Blood Red 1000ml | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hat das eine etwas dickflüssigere Konsistenz bzw bremst das den Durchfluss?

Hab noch ein Filter, bremst das den Durchfluss stark?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ob und wie stark der filter bremst, wirst du nur rausfinden, wenn du den durchfluss mit ohne nachmisst.

das von dir verlinkte gemisch ist halt bereits fertig, im gegensatz zu den kleinen fläschchen mit 15ml konzentrat. vorteil hierbei, die farbe verträgt sich auf jedenfall mit dem kühlmittel, ist ja bereits vermischt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquacomputer meint der Durchflusswiederstand ist extrem gering dank des großen Filters. Sollte ich den Filter überhaupt behalten, da ich ja jetzt das komplette SYS nochmal reinige...

Habe im Moment noch das Gemisch von Aquacomputer im Rechner(auch rot), reicht es wenn ich einfach die Sachen ausspüle?

Findet ihr einen Durchflusssensor sinvoll?

Ein Tempunterschied um 4 Grad zwischen beiden GrafikKarten ist auch i.O. oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Probiere jetzt dieses Mittel aus :Mayhems Pre-Mix X1 Blood Red 1000ml | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Hat das eine etwas dickflüssigere Konsistenz bzw bremst das den Durchfluss?
> 
> Hab noch ein Filter, bremst das den Durchfluss stark?


Ist dünn.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut.


Dann werde ich glaub ich den Sensor bleiben lassen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Joselman (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast einen Durchflussmesser und einen Filter und überlegst beides nicht einzubauen weil es den Durchfluss bremst? Das wäre ziemlich sinnfrei. 

Bau den kram ein! Wenn du unter 60 l/h kommst kannst du dir gedanken machen. Sollte aber nicht passieren wenn nix kaputt ist!


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich meinte eher den Filter nicht einzubauen und zurückgehen lassen da unnötig wenn Wakü bereits gereinigt


----------



## Joselman (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Filter dient der Früherkennung. Du baust doch* nicht *den Filter ein wenn das Wasser versifft ist um es zu reinigen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar aber wenn die Wakü bereits ausgeibig gereinigt wurde


----------



## santos (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein Filter ist genauso sinnlos, wie das tägliche Brot, solange wie es gut geht, kann man ohne leben. Mein System ist eigentlich rein und durch häufige Umbauten und Reinigungen, immer aktuell sauber und trotzdem passiert so was. Die Ablagen sind ein paar Wochen alt und entstanden ohne Filter im System. Der Hügel auf Bild eins würde weiter wachsen, bis der Durchfluss sich gravierend bemerkbar machen würde. Natürlich leidet auch irgendwann die Kühlung darunter, deshalb habe auch ich den AC-Filter eingebaut und ab da nur noch im Filter Verschmutzungen. Diese Art der Verschmutzung kann man mit Des.-Wasser ohne Zusatz verhindern. Klares Wasser sieht aber nicht unbedingt gut aus, deshalb kommen Zusätze hinzu die fürs auswaschen der Schläuche sorgen. Die sind dabei so  extrem, das ein Filter schon fast Pflicht ist. Aber wie sagte Willy Wacker immer, "jeder wie er will" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du für ein Kühlmittel?


----------



## santos (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

von AC (Double Protect),weil das bleibt wie es ist und zersetzt sich nicht, wie einige andere


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte das AC Double Protect auch für 4 Monate drinn und bei mir gabs keinerlei Ablagerungen im CPU Kühlblock.


----------



## santos (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sag ich ja, mit den Ablagerungen ist nicht DP gemeint. Welche für die Ablagerungen verantwortlich waren weiß ich namentlich nicht mehr, müsste das mal an Hand von Rechnungen raus suchen.


----------



## attilarw (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Case steht ja gerade neben mir offen wegen dem Umbau. Morgen kommt übrigens die GPU 

Wenn ich alle Lüfter ausschalte höre ich gar nichts mehr vom PC im Idle. Dass Netzteil höre ich auch nicht (70cm zu meinem Ohr), steht hier neben mir ganz offen aber lautlos^^).


Ich will mir den MORA3 kaufen, da langen doch mal 5 Lüfter, oder soll ich direkt 9x140mm Lüfter anbringen? Die kann ich dann ja eigentlich ziemlich langsam drehen lassen bei meiner Hardware. _ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC_ + _i5-2400_

Welche sind gute 140er Lüfter, die könnten dann ja so mit 500RPM drehen und würde ich nicht hören? Radiator steht zwischen Schreibtisch und Wand mit etwas Platz dazwischen. Oder geht langsamer/braucht man langsamer?^^


Und in mein Gehäuse wollte ich unten einen Luft reinbringen lassen und oben raus, so langsam drehen lassen wie es geht damit sich da keine Wärme staut. Auch 500RPM müssten dann langen für dass Mainboard etc., hoffe ich.


----------



## skyhigh5 (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Mora kannst du die Lüfter nach Lautstärke wählen, der verlangt von den Lüftern keinen hohen statischen Druck.

Da kann man auch BQ Pure Wings nehmen, meiner Meinung nach die leisesten und besten Lüften, bezogen auf den Airflow.


----------



## DerJott (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Mein Case steht ja gerade neben mir offen wegen dem Umbau. Morgen kommt übrigens die GPU
> 
> Wenn ich alle Lüfter ausschalte höre ich gar nichts mehr vom PC im Idle. Dass Netzteil höre ich auch nicht (70cm zu meinem Ohr), steht hier neben mir ganz offen aber lautlos^^).
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann dir folgendes empfehlen: 
9x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2
4x Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-AP182

Beides getestet und für sehr gut befunden.

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/340140-worklog-level-10-black-white-x99.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

noiseblocker blacksilent pro pk-1. mit 700rpm unhörbar (zumindest für mich)


----------



## illousion (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn man Geld sparen will kauft man die scythe slip stream mit 800rpm, die habe ich und höre sie nicht, speziell auf 500rpm oder weniger


----------



## Joselman (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Und wenn man Geld sparen will kauft man die scythe slip stream mit 800rpm, die habe ich und höre sie nicht, speziell auf 500rpm oder weniger


 
Wenn man Geld sparen will nimmt man Lukü.

Sorry aber dieser Lüfter sind doch ein Witz. Hab 2 hier weil ich die mal getestet habe die direkt wieder rausgeworfen. Ein Lüfter auf 500 u/min den man hört wäre auch mehr als peinlich... Bewegt der auf 500 überhaupt Luft? Auf 1.600 waren die schon schwach aber 500???


----------



## illousion (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Wenn man Geld sparen will nimmt man Lukü.
> 
> Sorry aber dieser Lüfter sind doch ein Witz. Hab 2 hier weil ich die mal getestet habe die direkt wieder rausgeworfen. Ein Lüfter auf 500 u/min den man hört wäre auch mehr als peinlich... Bewegt der auf 500 überhaupt Luft? Auf 1.600 waren die schon schwach aber 500???


 
Also ich habe sie noch nicht gehört, irgendwas scheinst du falsch zu machen


----------



## Joselman (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also ich habe sie noch nicht gehört, irgendwas scheinst du falsch zu machen


 
Hab ich gesagt die sind laut? nein! Ich habe gesagt auf 500 u/min wirst du so gut wie keinen lüfter hören.

Die Lüfter sind viel zu schwach war die Kernaussage!


----------



## illousion (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt die sind laut? nein! Ich habe gesagt auf 500 u/min wirst du so gut wie keinen lüfter hören.
> 
> Die Lüfter sind viel zu schwach war die Kernaussage!


 
Wenn man die lüfter so wie so nicht hört, Dann kann man das Geld gut für bessere Hardware ausgeben (9x20€ ist schon ne hausnummer), außerdem gibt es einige Lüfter die schlechte lager haben. Die scythes bewegen wegen der kleineren Narbe für die simplizität die den geringen Preis verursacht relativ viel Luft.


----------



## Joselman (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ein Vergleich:

Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1600 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
65 m3/h

Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
104 m³/h

Bei gleicher Drehzahl ist der Slip stream also ganz grob mal überschlagen ca. 37% schwächer. 

Wenn du bei einer Wakü an den Lüftern sparen möchtest lass lieber ganz die Finger von Wakü. Um nichts anderes geht es mir. Diese Lüfter sind einfach nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Slipstream ist doch kein Lüfter.

Aber auch Eloops haben so ihre Nachteile. Lieber BS PK2


----------



## DOcean (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Mal ein Vergleich:
> 
> Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1600 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 65 m3/h
> ...



Hier gleich dem Vorschlager die Wakü ausreden wollen wohl eher "verbieten", halte ich für gewagt... wenn der Lüfter für ihn passt lass ich doch den Lüfter...

Dafür das die 37% schwächer sind sind die aber auch nur halb so teuer, und nicht 37% teurer...


----------



## illousion (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Hier gleich dem Vorschlager die Wakü ausreden wollen wohl eher "verbieten", halte ich für gewagt... wenn der Lüfter für ihn passt lass ich doch den Lüfter...
> 
> Dafür das die 37% schwächer sind sind die aber auch nur halb so teuer, und nicht 37% teurer...


 
Mal eine kleine rechnung: 
9x eloops + MoRa = 320€
MoRa + 9x Slip Stream = 210€
Fällt da was auf?
Wer schon genug platz für nen MoRa hat, kann problemlos in mehr Kühlfläche investieren und bekommt 1.5 mal so viel Kühlfläche für den gleichen Preis. Wenn ich jetzt kleine Radiatoren hätte würde ich natürlich eloops empfehlen, alternativ könnte man natürlich auch ne Sandwich Bestückung mit Slip Streams nutzen und damit ähnliche Leistungen zu immer noch weniger Geld erhalten.

Edit:
Zitat Aquatuning: 
Luftförderleistung:	188 m³/h    [Slip Stream 1900rpm]
Luftförderleistung:	121,2 m³/h [Eloops 1900rpm]


----------



## Joselman (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DOcen 

verbieten niemals und auch ausreden nicht! Wenn das so rüber kam sorry! 
Es geht nur dadrum das eine Wakü eh schon ein sehr teures "gimmick" ist wo man dann grade an den Lüftern (die nämlich den Unterschied machen mehr als alle anderen Wakükomponenten) nicht sparen sollte.

Außerdem hast du dann 37% weniger Leistung auf die ganze Wakü bezogen. Sagen wir die Wakü komplett kostet 500,-€ und jetzt kannst du 50,-€ sparen für 37% weniger Leistung. Das nenne ich aber mal einen Geniestreich.


----------



## illousion (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> @DOcen
> 
> verbieten niemals und auch ausreden nicht! Wenn das so rüber kam sorry!
> Es geht nur dadrum das eine Wakü eh schon ein sehr teures "gimmick" ist wo man dann grade an den Lüftern (die nämlich den Unterschied machen mehr als alle anderen Wakükomponenten) nicht sparen sollte.
> ...


 
Oh, was mir gerade auffällt..
Du hast zum vergleich die Slip Stream SLIM genommen...

Effektiv haben die Slip Stream bei gleicher rpm einen höheren Luftdurchsatz, sind nur ein wenig lauter, also haben sie bei 500 rpm mehr Durchsatz sind trotzdem schwer bis gar nicht zu hören und kosten die hälfte.
Noch was zu meckern?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Slip Stream Slim bewegen wirklich kaum Luft, die Dinger sind echt kaum zu gebrauchen, hatte mal einen zum testen, ehrlich, das Ding macht absolut Null Druck, ein paar extra dicke Lueffis dagegen deutlich mehr.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die slim eignen sich nur als Unterstützung im Deckel. Damit die warme Luft ein wenig schneller raus geht.


----------



## xCiRE007x (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand von der EK Ascendacy Steuerung gehört ? Sollte doch Q3 irgendwann kommen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Joselman (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Fehler ich dachte es geht um die slim. Die anderen kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es da auch irgendwelche Nachteile bei dem X-Flow-Konzept?



Die letzten Tests (zur GTS-Einführung) haben i.d.R. leicht schlechtere Temperaturen mit den X-Flow gemessen. Ich vermute, dass der Wärmeübergang Wasser-Rohr schlechter ist, weil das Wasser auf breiterer Fläche und damit langsamer fließt.



> 2. Hardwarelabs bietet ja GTS und GT Stealth an... ist das der gleiche Radiator, nur verbesserte Version? Oder der von XSPC? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Tests?



GT Stealth, genauer Generation Two Stealth ist die ausgeschrieben Form von GTS 
Z.T. wird noch ein GTS lite angeboten, dass sind wohl optisch einfachere OEM-Modelle. Ob der GTS light auch weniger leistet, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde so oder so zum neuen Nemesis GTS raten. Die alten sind zwar verdammt potent, wenn man starke Lüfter hat (ich hab mir selbst mal einen als back-up-radi für die Front gekauft, aber bis heute nicht eingebaut), aber dem letzten PCGH-Test zu Folge braucht man wohl eher 2000 rpm denn 1500, ehe sie echte Vorteile erbringen. (k.A., ob ich meinen jemals noch einbauen werde. Ich war eher auf 1200 aus  )
Die neuen Nemesis dagegen haben deutlich größere Lamellenabstände (d.h. normale  ) und schneiden in Online-Reviews verdammt gut ab.

Der XSPC RX V3 hat im letzten PCGH-Test überzeugt, aber vom EX X-Flow, kenne ich keine Tests. Laut Homepage ist er vom RX V1 abgeleitet und XSPC wiederum sagt, dass der RX V3 ein großer Sprung nach vorn ist... - man sollte nicht zuviel auf Marketing geben, aber in dem Fall liefe es auf mittelmäßige Ergebnisse hinaus.




CL90 schrieb:


> Ok... das ist schlecht.
> Es gibt wohl einfach Kein Midi Case das 600 mm reinkriegt und dennoch HDDs platz gibt... was für ein mist...
> *Man könnte meinen es gibt außer mir niemanden der ein SLI Gespann mit Highend Grakas in einem kleinen Gehäuse unter wasser setzen will.*


*

Es gibt sicherlich viele Leute, die gaaaanz viel Hardware auf gaaaanz wenig Raum unterbringen wollen. Aber es gibt wenige Gehäusehersteller, die das Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum entsprechend verformen.
Wenn es dir nur um einen möglichst langen Radiator im noch-Midi-Format geht, solltest du mal einen Blick auf Raven/Fortress II werfen. Aber dicke SLI-Systeme sind eben einfach nicht mehr Midi-Klasse bzw. man müsste sehr viel selber basteln.




attilarw schrieb:



			wie stark kann die die 11/8mm Schläuche biegen? Brauche einen sehr kleinen Radius weil zwischen CPU Kühler und PSU vllt 7cm liegen.

90° Winkel geht ja nicht direkt an CPU Kühler, vllt 45° Winkel, oder kann ich das nur mit Schlauch bewerkstelligen?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
7 cm sollten möglich sein (je nach Zug am Schlauch müsste man ihn vorkochen oder ne Knickschutzfeder nehmen, aber ich habe so auch schon 3 cm Radien mit 7,5/10 geschafft.




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:



			Ist es sinnvoll von den Eloop B12-2 auf die PL2 zu wechseln?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nur wenn du Probleme mit Störgeräuschen bei den eLoops hast. Wenn nicht sind sie eigentlich die einen Tick besseren Lüfter - aber zumindest im saugenden Betrieb halt manchmal zickig.




illousion schrieb:



			Ich finde deine EInstellung zu dem Ganzen ein wenig zuu pessimistisch :/

Ich bin ja bis jetzt selbst dabei mir was zu bauen, und ja, es dauert ewig, vorallem wenn man so wenig Handwerkliche Möglichkeiten hat wie ich, aber wenn man real bleibt und sich dahinter hängt, kann man das auch relativ günstig schaffen.
Vor allem Gehäuse, die man aus ner Mischung von Alu und Holz konstruiert erfordern weder teures Werkzeug noch allzu komplizierte Pläne.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn man Kauf-Gehäuse schlagen will, wird es mit jedem Material kompliziert. Da sind einfach sehr viele Dinge sehr präzise auf sehr kleinem Raum unterzubringen. Ne große Holzkiste ist natürlich einfacher - aber was für einen Vorteil bringt die?




Joselman schrieb:



			Mal ein Vergleich:

Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1600 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
65 m3/h

Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
104 m³/h

Bei gleicher Drehzahl ist der Slip stream also ganz grob mal überschlagen ca. 37% schwächer.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Angaben sind Hersteller-übergreifend nicht vergleichbar.*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur wenn du Probleme mit Störgeräuschen bei den eLoops hast. Wenn nicht sind sie eigentlich die einen Tick besseren Lüfter - aber zumindest im saugenden Betrieb halt manchmal zickig.


Nunja habe alle blasend, aber in der Front vom 750D werden sie zickig. Aber morgen werde ich dann die WaKü anwerfen und sehen bzw hören. Vielleicht reduziert es sich mit der Drehzahl. 

Kurze Frage:
Wie ist der Einlass am Aqualis bzw Auslass?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummsbirne (20. August 2014)

Einlass ist links beim Prallblech. Rechts gehts zur Pumpe.


----------



## Shooot3r (20. August 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Einlass ist links beim Prallblech. Rechts gehts zur Pumpe.


Ich habs genau anders Rum. Rechts geht's vom Radi rein, und links zur pumpe raus. Geht einwandfrei. Mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sinn des prallbleches ist es aber, das einströmende wasser abzubremsen, somit ist die von bummsbirne genannte konfig eher im sinne des erfinders


----------



## Shooot3r (20. August 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> sinn des prallbleches ist es aber, das einströmende wasser abzubremsen, somit ist die von bummsbirne genannte konfig eher im sinne des erfinders



Jo wusste ich beim Einbau nicht hätte mir da nichts bei gedacht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat von euch eigendlich schon jemand bei dem kühlerbau-programm von alphacool mitgemacht? 
wenn ja, wie lief das ab? klar, karte hinschicken und nach einer weile kommt diese samt kühler zurück, aber gab es irgendwelche probleme oder sonstwas, was man beachten sollte?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hat von euch eigendlich schon jemand bei dem kühlerbau-programm von alphacool mitgemacht?
> wenn ja, wie lief das ab? klar, karte hinschicken und nach einer weile kommt diese samt kühler zurück, aber gab es irgendwelche probleme oder sonstwas, was man beachten sollte?


Ich habe ne Mail geschrieben - wurde nie beantwortet.


----------



## mda31 (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meine ich mal irgendwo gelesen das die dicht sind und erst in 2 Monaten wieder was entgegen nehmen. Weiß aber nicht mehr ob das aktuell ist. Wenn würde ich es über das Formular auf der HP machen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, ich werde da anfang nächsten monat einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen. jetzt gegen ende des monats kann ich meine karte eh nicht wegschicken.


----------



## illousion (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spricht denn was gegen den Kühlerbau von liquidecstasy? :o
Hatte vor meine Karte da hin zu schicken


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich spricht da nichts gegen, aber bei alphacool gibt es das ganze für lau. Nur Versandkosten muss man zahlen.


----------



## illousion (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wat?
Lau? u.u

Meine Erfahrung sagt dazu das Ganze muss doch nen Haken haben o:


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so wie ich das hier rauslese, ist es wirklich für lau. 
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warscheinlich muss das ganze System aus Alphacool Komponenten bestehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du denen deine Karte zuschickst, müssen sie sich nicht anderweitig ein Muster besorgen. Ich werde mich da die Tage mal erkundigen und dan berichten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> so wie ich das hier rauslese, ist es wirklich für lau.
> Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free


 Nur wenn du als Erster eine Grafikkarte einsendest, die sie noch nicht gescant haben. - So verstehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, das ist klar. Aber wenn sie die Karte schon kennen, nehmen sie deine eh nicht mehr


----------



## DOcean (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber woher weiss ich welche die schon haben und welche nicht? und was ist mit Überschneidungen? Also 2 Leute schicken zeitgleich die Gleiche ein


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man schickt denen ja vorab info's. Und ich werde eben noch zur sicherheit anrufen


----------



## mda31 (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf dem Formular muss man schon exakte Angaben machen


----------



## illousion (21. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da meine Wakü sowieso zum Großteil rein zufällig aus Alphacool Komponenten besteht (Bp Anschlüsse müssen sein, genau wie der MoRa ) sollten die selbst da keine Probleme haben 
Und meine Powercolor 7870 die so groß wie ne 7850 ist haben die sicher noch nicht gesehen


----------



## attilarw (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe und der AGB würde auch gehen oder?

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original Laing) 41080
Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis DDC 100 ml, G1/4 34075


Dass Design und das Glas haben es für mich interessant aussehen lassen. Außerdem im Gegensatz zum EK WB hat der AGB oben zwei Öffnungen, einen könnte ich zum auffüllen benutzen und den anderen wieder zum Wasser einlaufen lassen.

Dass dann unten auf einen Schwamm oder so legen zum entkoppeln und es dürfte leise sein? 


Ich wollte davor eigentlich dass hier: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-RES 100


Oder wenn Ihr zwische AGB entscheiden müsstet, wieso welcher? Von EK WB oder Aqualis?

Der von aqualis hätte oben halt zwei Öffnungen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also erst einmal ganz klar Aqualis. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob man die oberen Öffnungen als Ausgang nutzen kann. Habe den 150ml Eco Nano und nutze die Unteren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, die beiden sachen könntest du auch kombinieren. wobei ich jedoch den rücklauf nicht oben machen würde, ohne zumindest ein steig- bzw fallrohr zu verwenden. 
wenn das wasser frei von oben reinströmt und auf die oberfläche im agb prallt, bilden sich so wieder luftblasen, die auch wieder in den kreislauf gelangen können. das sorgt zum einen für mehr lärm von der pumpe und zum andern (bei zuviel luft) für einen leistungsabfall deiner kühlung. sinn vom agb ist ja, die luft aus dem kreislauf zu bekommen. also lieber eingang und ausgang an der basis nutzen. die zwei öffnungen machen das befüllen aber auch einfacher, denn so geht durch eine wasser rein, wärend durch die andere die luft aus dem agb raus kann. nur vor dem einschalten der pumpe sollten beide öffnungen zugeschraubt bzw zugehalten werden.
mir persönlich gefällt der aqualis-agb auch besser.

zum entkoppeln stellst du das ganze auf ein shogy-sandwich. wenn du dir keines kaufen willst, nimm einfach einen schwamm und etwas moosgummi und bau dir daraus selber eins


----------



## attilarw (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo finde ich so ein passendes Rohr? Bei Aqua Computer bei Zubehör ist nichts? Nur so eine Spülleitung die laut Beschreibung für etwas anderes gedacht ist.

Aqua Computer Webshop - aquajet Spülleitung für aquatube G1/4 34909


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die spülleitung geht dafür auch


----------



## attilarw (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke.

Ich wüsste gerne die exakte Größe der einzelnen Bitspower Anschlüsse, kennt die jemand oder hat ein Datenblatt dazu? Also für 90° Winkel drehbar, 45° Winkel drehbar und für die normale Tülle, nicht drehbar. 11/8mm. Habe viele Shops abgesucht aber in den Beschreibungen steht nirgends etwas.

Edit: Hab es auf der Bitspower Seite, muss nur noch die Seiten durchforsten


Nur wie schreiben die 11/8mm aus?

Ich habe z.B. einen Winkel gefunden aber da steht als tubing size bei einem : ID 3/8" OD 1/2", und die andere Seite G 1/4 (Das ist mir klar was es ist)


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst du halt umrechnen Zoll in MM

ID 3/8 sind halt 9,5mm (ID-Innendurchmesser)
OD 1/2 sind 12,7mm (OD-Außendurchmesser)

Sollte also wohl ein 13/10 Anschluss sein


----------



## attilarw (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke habe es gefunden, heute bin ich zu müde, morgen schau ich mal welche ich wo benutzen muss


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallöchen

sagt mal bei den Monsoon-Schraubanschlüssen, ist da immer ein Schlüssel mit dabei oder nur bei den "Sechser-Packs"? Oder kann man den Schlüssel auch extra erwerben? Habe jetzt ewig bei AT geschaut, aber nichts gefunden 

Danke schon einmal


----------



## oelkanne (24. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne der is nur beim "Sixer" dabei


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man sollte eh nur handfest verschrauben. mehr als eine viertel bis halbe drehung würde ich mit dem schlüssel nicht machen, wenn ich mit fen pfoten alleine nicht weiter komme.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wenn man die auch mit der Hand gut gedreht bekommt, dann ist ja gut. Hatte bisher mit "nicht gerändelten" Anschlüssen immer so meine Probleme. Danke auf jeden Fall.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach mit einem Tuch oder mit Gummi Handschuhen arbeiten, dass sollte auch helfen


----------



## attilarw (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

was gibt es für Anternativen zu den Bitspower Anschlüssen die so ähnlich sind? Die sind ziemlich schick aber gehen stark ins Geld :/

Die bei Aquatuning sind vom aussehen nicht so, naja aber sonst wrs genau so gut oder?


11/8mm


----------



## skyhigh5 (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Villeicht die von Alphacool


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho, mal wieder ne Frage von mir (hab im anderen Thread keine Antwort bekommen):

Ich hab neulich mit dest. Wasser eine provisorische Dichtigkeitsprüfung gemacht, dabei konnte ich nicht alles wieder aus dem System raus holen (ein kleiner Rest hängt immer zwischen Schlauch und 120er Radi rum, etwa 15 cm lang wenns im Schlauch ist). Macht das meinem Mayhems X1 Blood Red was aus, oder ist das egal?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist egal, das mayhems zeugs besteht bestimmt auch größtenteils aus dest. Wasser


----------



## skyhigh5 (25. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ist egal, das mayhems zeugs besteht bestimmt auch größtenteils aus dest. Wasser


Wahrscheinlich, denn es verrottet auch innerhalb von 30Tagen wenn man es wegschüttet.


----------



## attilarw (26. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, sind die Feser Anschlüsse auch gut? Habe ich keine Nachteile vor allem in Sachen qualität hingegen zu kostpieligeren?

Feser 11/8 (5/16"ID) Anschraubtülle - 8er Pack | 11/8mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Zu deren Schläuche fand ich zwei Tests aber sonst naja.


----------



## Dillen123 (26. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erst mal Hallo an die Wakügemeinde, hab überlesen das ich für den MP 100 Beiträge brauche...<.< 

Na dann mal bissl texten

@HighEnd111 : Ist dem Pastel egal. Wenn es zu viel dest. Wasser ist könnte das Pastel an Farbstärke verliehren. 
@attilarw : Hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Feser, Bitspower. EK Anschlüsse hatten eine schlechte Lackierung. Also der Lack an den Schwarzen Anschlüssen ging mit der Zeit ab.
Die AT Anschlüsse sind auch gut, allerdings fühlt man, dass sie etwas günstiger sind.. (Funktion und Farbe ist aber TOP)


----------



## attilarw (26. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke


----------



## Sumpfig (26. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



attilarw schrieb:


> Hey, sind die Feser Anschlüsse auch gut? Habe ich keine Nachteile vor allem in Sachen qualität hingegen zu kostpieligeren?
> 
> Feser 11/8 (5/16"ID) Anschraubtülle - 8er Pack | 11/8mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Zu deren Schläuche fand ich zwei Tests aber sonst naja.


 
Ich kenn nur die 10/8er Feser und die fand ich nicht so prickelnd, weil die Überwurfmutter innen sehr scharfkantig ist und deutliche Spuren am Schlauch hinterlassen hat. Aber sie haben funktioniert, waren dicht und sahen besser aus, als die Noname 10/8er.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir hier jemad erklären, was genau den Supremacy Evo vom normalen Supremacy unterscheidet? Komme da mit meinem Dorfenglisch nicht weiter.


----------



## Dillen123 (27. August 2014)

Habe auch nicht viel über diesen herausgefunden, da es ihn noch nicht giebt, aber von der Beschreibung her ist es gleich. Tippe auf etwas mehr Performance. Außerdem gibt es dieser vorerst nur wieder mit kreisen.
Ok doch was gefunden:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserku...terblocks-supremacy-evo.html?showall=&start=1


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade. Nein soll auch den clean wieder geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Hardwareluxx


----------



## Dillen123 (27. August 2014)

Ok Jap wird's auch in clean geben.

Habe oben ein review gepostet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. Liest sich gut. Ist also eine gute verbesserung eines schon ohnehin super Kühler.  Aber kein Grund zum Umstieg.


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, kann ich das hier anstelle einer Verschlussschraube am GPU-Kühler einsetzen? Wäre ideal, da könnte ich etwas vom Schlauch und dem darin fließenden Blut beleuchten


----------



## skyhigh5 (27. August 2014)

Wieso nicht?

Hast du einen Kühler mit Sichtfenster?


Ich glaube nicht, dass das viel bringen wird da eine Graka Kühler sehr flach ist und das Licht sich quasi gar nicht ausbreiten kann.

Die Beleuchtungsmodule sind ja auch für AGB's gedacht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst, würde aber den ohne Beule nehmen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, der ohne Beule 

@skyhigh5: Der Plan ist folgender: Die Schraube, die dem Zulaufschlauch des GPU-Kühlers gegenüber liegt, wird ersetzt durch ein Beleuchtungsmodul. Da es sich bei dem Kühler um ein durchgängiges Loch/Gewinde handelt, wird das Licht durch den Anschluss direkt in den Schlauch ausgesendet.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die led stark genug ist, sollte das auch klappen. Und die sollte geradeaus leuchten, also einen geringen Abstrahlwinkel


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wäre das hier wohl am sinnigsten: Alphacool LEDready 5mm Ultrahell Rot inkl. G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul | LEDs | Modding | Aquatuning Germany

Ist sogar das Modul mit ohne Beule


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte klappen. Wenn nicht, kannst ja immer noch eine andere led testen. Und der ohne Beule, weil ich mir zum einen Gedanken mache, ob die nicht eine bremse ist und zum anderen soll die Beule wohl den Abstrahlwinkel erhöhen, was bei dir aber nicht nötig ist


----------



## Dillen123 (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joa passt, muss nur darauf achten das das nicht zu tief in das Gewinde geht. Manche Grakakühler haben nur eine Gewindetiefe von 5mm (z.B. machne EK), wenns tiefer ist hindern sie den Durchfluss.


----------



## Sumpfig (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei diesem Teil Monsoon Beleuchtungsmodul G1/4 - White | Beleuchtungsmodul | Zubehör für Behälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
sind 2 Leds dabei, eine mit kleinem und eine mit grossem Abstrahlwinkel... gibts auch in anderen Farben...

hier ist so ein Teil drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da siehste die unterschiedlichen Abstrahlwinkel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur falls du keine Lust hast was selbst zu löten.
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...86/monsoon-beleuchtungsmodul-g1/4-white?c=325


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hab ich mir auch angeschaut, ich hab Bedenken dass das Plastikmodul ohne Beule meinem Kühler den Zulauf blockiert. Löten wäre eh kein Problem, ich muss das sogar können ^^

Btw: Bin durch das erste Bild erst auf die Idee gekommen  Sieht top aus!

Btw die Zweite: In dem Plexi-Top meiner DC-LT gibbet ja die LED-Bohrung. Diese ist allerdings like a Spielpassung, die LED rutscht ab und an mal raus... was außer Sekundenbebb könnt ihr mir empfehlen, das Teil da drin zu fesseln?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm tesafilm und Wickel den ganz dünn um das untere Ende. Einmal rum sollte reichen. Ist allerdings friemelkram


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke  Das sollte helfen, warum ich da nich gleich drauf gekommen bin...  Merci


----------



## Sumpfig (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn Tesa zu dick ist, probier mal Frischhaltefolie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn die led stark genug ist, sollte das auch klappen. Und die sollte geradeaus leuchten, also einen geringen Abstrahlwinkel


 
Klappt prinzipiell, aber für gute Ergebnisse braucht man Anschlüsse mit großem Innendurchmesser.


----------



## skyhigh5 (29. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

hab heute mein 4Pol Aquabus Kabel in Empfang genommen um den MPS Flow an die Aquaero anzuschließen.

Habe mit USB schon auf "Priorität Aquabus" gestellt jedoch will es einfach nicht funktionieren.

Der MPS FLOW funktioniert und der High Flow Anschluss an der Aquaero hat mit 3Poligen Kabeln schon funktioniert.

gruß


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sobald dein dfm über aqaubus an die aquaero angeschlossen ist, wird der auch über die USB Verbindung von der Steuerung an den PC angeklemmt und der dfm benötigt keine separate Verbindung via USB mehr


----------



## skyhigh5 (29. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja schon klar, trenne ich aber die Verbindung zum PC wird er nicht mehr erkannt.

In verbundene Aquabus Geräte ist der DFM nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. August 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, dann bin ich überfragt


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwei Fragen:
1. Wie lange sollte man ein mit Mayhems Dye/Premix getauftes System nicht starten?   G-/Betroffen sind Netzteil, MoBo und GraKa sowie ein Lüfter.

2. Am Radiatorausgang  meines Topradis bildet sich eine Luftblase, die meine Pumpe mit ner 9V-Blockbatterie nich weg gedrückt bekommt. Hat dafür jemand Tipps? 12V stehen mir grad nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyhigh5 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abtrocknen reicht.  Die sind alle non conductive sprich das Wasser leitet nicht, da es keine metallischen Teilchen mehr enthält.

Wie stark wurde der PC denn überflutet?


----------



## Stox (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> 2. Am Radiatorausgang  meines Topradis bildet sich eine Luftblase, die meine Pumpe mit ner 9V-Blockbatterie nich weg gedrückt bekommt. Hat dafür jemand Tipps? 12V stehen mir grad nicht zur Verfügung.


 
Leicht hin und her kippen. Vielleicht löst sie sich so


----------



## Sumpfig (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> 1. Wie lange sollte man ein mit Mayhems Dye/Premix getauftes System nicht starten?   G-/Betroffen sind Netzteil, MoBo und GraKa sowie ein Lüfter.


 
hast du einen Kompressor? wenn ja, dann bekommste mit Druckluft die Teile recht schnell trocken.

daumendrück, dass nix hops gegangen ist


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@skyhigh5: Ca. 300 ml gingen von oben nach unten quer über die Hardware ^^ NT und GraKa haben am Meisten abbekommen.

@Stox: Probiere ich gleich mal aus, danke.

@Sumpfig: Kompressor ja, aber im anderen Gebäude ^^ Und der PC wiegt knapp 23 Kilo, zudem tropft er jetzt rot ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Föhn reicht sonst auch. Die Wärme beschleunigt das trocknen sogar noch


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Blase is schonmal weg, das is top... War sogar größer als gedacht, das Teil hat fast die ganze Vorkammer ausgefüllt ^^ Ich föhne dann mal meinen PC ^^

_Er hat die Haare schön..._


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das brett und gaka im Backofen ca 30 min bei 50C° den noch ne nacht auf ne heizung legen oder Ventilator druff pusten lassen 

in der zeit kannst das NT Fon  

oder fragst im Extreme Kühlmethoden Thread nach wie die die HW nach ne Stickstoff aktion wieder zum laufen bekomm ^^


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bau doch nich befüllte HW aus  ^^ Ich hab jetzt einen Heizlüfter, der eigentlich zum Wärmen von Räumen gedacht ist, nen knappen halben Meter vor die linke Gehäuseseite gestellt. Davor bereits das Meiste mit Klopapier aufgesaugt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie konnte das passieren?


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch würd ich machen aber wenns um der HW aus dein Profil geht würd ich es genauso machen wie du da lohnt sich nicht mal das aufstehn 

noch viel erfolg


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@skyhigh5: Ein Luftpolster ist nicht weggegangen und der kleine AGB war einfach zu schnell voll... übervoll 

@acidburn1811: Geht um die HW in meiner Sig, und die ist mehr als ausreichend für meine Bedürfnisse. Hab ich was im Profil, das sich mit meiner Sig beißt? Hab mein Profil lang nichmehr angeschaut ^^


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. September 2014)

Mit einfach nur trocknen wird das nix, jedenfalls nich wenn das die Fertigmischung war.
Da sind ja Korrosionsschutzmittel mit drin, und die werden derbe kleben.
Du musst alles ausbauen, gründlich mit destilliertem Wasser und/oder Alkohol sauber machen und dann gut trocknen.

Noch was zu "nichtleitendem Wasser"
Das stimmt soweit schon. Aber durch Kontakt mit Staub oder metallischen Gegenständen wird das "nichtleitende Wasser" sehr schnell wieder leitend.
Mir hat das schonmal vor Jahren ne Gras und ein Board gekostet.

Also gründlich sauber machen und dann sehr gut trocknen. Alles Wasser muss weg sein, auch das das sich durch den Kapilareffekt unter irgendwelche Bauteile gesogen hat.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde sicherlich nicht meine befüllte WaKü gleich wieder ausleeren um das Bissl Fertigmischung rauszuspülen, am MoBo war ja am Wenigsten. Das Meiste befand sich auf der Karte und drunter, das habe ich mit Klopapier aufgesaugt.


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo du hast hier um hilfe geben!  was willst du ? Wir meins deiner Hardware nur gut


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab doch garnix gesagt?


----------



## JakPol (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, Du meckerst, dass Du nicht Deine gesamte Hardware ausbauen willst, und zwar mehrfach. Frag Dich mal, warum Du von allen Seiten exakt diesen einen Tip bekommst: alles ausbauen, alle Kühler abbauen, alles gründlichst mit Zewa abtupfen, danach Fönen, dann noch minimum 24 Stunden in bewegter Luft (zum Beispiel über einer laufenden Heizung vor einem gekippten Fenster) durchtrocknen lassen. Dann alles auf optische Rückstände prüfen, wieder einbauen, neu befüllen.

Das ist das Standardprozedere. Wenn Du Dir dazu zu fein bist, dann probiers halt auf Deinem eigenen Weg, aber heul dann hinterher nicht rum, falls alles gegrillt sein sollte. Gerade bei Flüssigkeit im Netzteil würde _ich_ keinerlei Kompromisse eingehen. 

My 2 cents


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gemecker sieht bei mir anders aus, darauf kannst einen lassen. Mit Zewa abtupfen kann ich auch in eingebautem Zustand, bewegte Luft-> Heizlüfter. Nur das "Abduschen" mit dest. Wasser wurde bisher nur einmal erwähnt und auch von dir nicht explizit aufgeführt.

Wer sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, soll mir dass bitte verzeihen, so war es nicht gemeint. Und OT-Sachen wie "Gemeckere" können wir gerne per PN klären, wobei ich immernoch der Meinung bin, nicht zu meckern. Wie gesagt, wenn ich meckere sieht das anders aus, ich muss es wissen.


----------



## JakPol (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist Dein Rechner, mach, wie Du meinst. Die Hinweise, wie man das Problem normalerweise behebt, hast Du mehrfach bekommen, wenn Du die nicht wahrnehmen willst, musst Du das selber entscheiden. Ich würde ja denken, dass es nicht möglich ist, die Flüssigkeit aus dem PCI-Slot rauszubekommen, wenn die Erweiterungskarte noch eingebaut ist. Genausowenig wie die Flüssigkeit, die sich zwischen Kühler und CPU bzw GPU zieht und dort gegebenefalls die Wärmeleitpaste verflüssigt. Und ich persönlich würde, wenn ich drei Wochen auf ne Scheißdichtung warten konnte, mich nicht wegen 24 Stunden und einem Ein-/Ausbau-Turnus anstellen - speziell nicht, wenn potentiell sowohl der finanzielle als auch der ideelle Wert von MB, Grafikkarte, CPU und Netzteil auf dem Spiel stehen.

Aber hey - es ist Deine Entscheidung, Deine Kohle, Dein Risiko. Was kümmerts mich also


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühler kann ich auch ohne Wasserlassen demontieren, das ist nicht das Problem. Wenns nur darum geht, is ja alles ok, dann bau ich auch die HW aus. Ich sehe nur nicht ein, einen Haufen rote Plörre wegzuschmeißen und wegen der vllt. 100 fehlenden ml. ne neue Flasche Mischung zu kaufen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. September 2014)

Wer hat denn was von "roter Plörre  wegschmeißen" gesagt???
Lass das Zeug wieder in die Flasche reinlaufen. Dann alles zerlegen, sauber machen, trocknen und dann wieder zusammenbauen, auffüllen, und alles is tutti.
Mir sind beim entleeren meiner Kreisläufe noch nie mehr wie ein paar Tropfen verloren gegangen. Alles ne frage der Technik, und Aufbau des Kreislaufs.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass das klappt ^^ Zumal ich keinen Ablasshahn eingebaut habe. Ich demontiere die Kühler im angeschlossenen Zustand, das stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Joselman (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass das klappt ^^


 
Ich könnte jetzt ein Video drehen und es beweisen aber wozu? Nur weil du beratungsresitent bist? Nö...

Themawechsel bitte!


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bitte um dieses Video, ich bin nämlich keineswegs beratungsresistent sondern würde gerne erfahren, wie ich ohne Sauerei mein Wasser wieder in die Flasche bekomme... dann würde ich es auch machen. Aber wenn man nicht weiß, wie man es anstellen soll, kann man es gleich lassen bevor es eine rote Lache aufm Teppich gibt. Machts einem Neueinsteiger nich so schwer, ich würd eure Ratschläge ja befolgen wenn ich wüsste wie ich das Zeug wieder ins Fläschchen bekomm... 



Joselman schrieb:


> Themawechsel bitte!



Gern, nachdem ich aufgeklärt wurde... büdde.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt ein Video drehen und es beweisen aber wozu? Nur weil du beratungsresitent bist? Nö...
> 
> Themawechsel bitte!


Joselman hat Schuld! 


Joselman schrieb:


> Themawechsel bitte!


Kein Problem.

Meine Frage: Wenn ich von Farbiger Suppe auf destilliertes Wasser umsteige, reicht da destilliertes Wasser einfach durch pumpen oder muss ich da noch alles zerlegen und reinigen?

Was empfiehlt ihr, was ich bei dest. Wasser noch bei geben soll. Watercool empfiehlt ja irgendwas von Zitronensäure oder so.


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Such noch kühler fürs Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO Intel Z97 

hab gelesen das der i7 4790K ein hitzkopf sein soll, kann ich das Sys weiterhin WaKü Passiv betreiben ? 

Verbaut ist im deckel ein 360ger Big Front ein 240ger slim unten ein 420ger Big 

GaKa ist ne Evga GTX 780Sc


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. September 2014)

Dann mach doch mal ein paar Fotos.
Dann können wir uns hier eher ein Bild von deinem Kreislauf machen (rofl... ein Wortspiel)
Aber von mir kommt hier heute nix mehr. Um 03:30 klingelt mein Wecker...
GN8


----------



## Joselman (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Bild von deinem System würde mir da helfen. Ich nehme jedenfalls die Pumpe raus (über einem Eimer) und schraube einen Anschluss ab. 

Der Abgeschraubte Schlauch samt Anschluss in die Flasche. Anderen Anschluss mit einem Stück Schlauch wieder dran und durchpusten. Fertig.

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Sehr hilfreich dabei sind Schlauklemmen um die Verluste an Flüssigkeit zu minimieren.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch unbefüllt, aber das is der Kreislauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stox (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Such noch kühler fürs Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO Intel Z97
> 
> hab gelesen das der i7 4790K ein hitzkopf sein soll, kann ich das Sys weiterhin WaKü Passiv betreiben ?


 
Der 4790k läuft Kühler wie der 4770k. Also wenn Du bisher mit einem 4770k passiv gekühlt hast, schaffst Du das mit dem 4790k auch


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein der sprung vom 4770k auf den 90ger war schwachsinn, jetzt wo die next gen ansteht, die in 1-2 jahren auch wieder billiger ist 

zZ hab ich ein Oc i7 920 im Sys die Tage sollte das MB & Cpu eintruddeln, wollt nur vorab wissen ob ich umbedigt lüffis einbau muss


----------



## JakPol (1. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Noch unbefüllt, aber das is der Kreislauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du könntest die nach unten zeigende Verschlussklappe der Graka aufmachen, natürlich mit einem Gefäß drunter. Langfristig würde ich an Deiner Stelle an genau dieser Stelle nen einfachen Ablasshahn dranbauen, zu genau diesem Zweck. Alternativ dazu ein T-Stück an den unteren AUslass des Frontradis und da ein Schlauchstück mit Ablasshahn dran. 

Und wenn man jetzt sieht WIE DIREKT das Wasser wohl in das Netzteil gelaufen ist, muss ich auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen, nochmals intensiv dazu raten, wenigstens das Netzteil auszubauen und GRÜNDLICHST zu trocknen. Eher mehrere Tage als nur einen. Und danach würde ich das auch erstmal ausserhalb des PCs testen, mit keiner angeschlossener Hardware. Da besteht die ernsthafte Gefahr, nicht nur Deine Hardware zu grillen, sondern auch Dir selber einen potentiell tödlichen Stromschlag zu verpassen.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Wenn ich von Farbiger Suppe auf destilliertes Wasser umsteige, reicht da destilliertes Wasser einfach durch pumpen oder muss ich da noch alles zerlegen und reinigen?


Ich würde alles auseinander nehmen und extern reinigen. Ich hatte mir Komponenten auf ebay gekauft, und offenbar waren die nicht vom Verkäufer gereinigt worden, da kam noch ne ganze Menge Farbreste mit rausgeschwemmt.
Wasserzusätze gibts diverse. Puristen sagen, wenn man ausschlisslich Messing bzw Kupfer im Kreislauf hat und sauber arbeitet, also keine sonstigen Verschmutzungen in den Kreislauf einbringt, braucht man gar keinen. Sonst nach Blieben. G48 oder Innovatek Protect fallen mir spontan ein.


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ HighEnd111:

Ich würd den 120er Radi ausbauen, und den auf dem Foto unteren Anschluss über einer "sauberen" Schüssel oder großen Messbecher aufmachen. Der Messbecher eignet sich besser um das Zeug dann wieder in die Flasche bzw. den AGB zu bekommen. 
Vor dem abschrauben des Schlauches nicht vergessen den AGB zu öffnen damit kein Unterdruck entsteht, und der Kreislauf auch wirklich leer läuft. Wenn dann von sich aus nix mehr kommt, vorsichtig in den Schlauch pusten.


Noch ein Tip von mir: 
Kauf dir für den AGB nen Schwamm, oder direkt nen größeren AGB.
Die DC-LT hat für ihre kleine Grösse eine abartige Pumpenleistung. Ich hab mir die aufgrund der geringen Grösse, in der selben Kombi wie du, für meinen HTPC gekauft. Selbst auf 3,5V gedrosselt hatte ich nach drei Tagen immer noch Luft im System. Grund war der Mini-AGB. Selbst mit nem Schwamm drin hat es dann noch fast zwei Tage gedauert bis der Kreislauf blasenfrei war. Hab den AGB Aufsatz jetzt garnicht mehr drauf sondern nen Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT den ich noch rumliegen hatte. Und bei diesem musste ich immer noch nen Schwamm mit rein machen.

Kauf dir also lieber nen Röhren AGB mit 150 - 250ml. Dann mußt du auch beim befüllen nicht so oft abschalten. Gleichzeitig kannste dann auch die Pumpe auf ein Shoggy auf´n Boden stellen. Denn so wie du das jetzt hast überträgt die Pumpe ihre Vibrationen direkt auf das Gehäuse. 
Meine DC-LT macht bei ca. 3,5V noch knapp 2200U/Min, und ich kann sie aus meinem geschlossenen LianLi PC-V355B noch deutlich raushören. Die liegt übrigens auf nem Stück Maurerschwamm.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,
ich bin ein ziemlich blutiger Anfänger was Wasserkühlungen angeht weswegen ich zur Sicherheit mal lieber euch frage 

Ich wollte meine Pumpe (Swiftech MPC30) drosseln da seit ich gestern alles eingebaut habe sie konstant mit 100% läuft. Angeschlossen ist sie über einen 4-Pin Stecker an ''CPU-Fan 1'' auf meinem Z97 Extreme4 von Asrock.
PMW bedeutet ja eigentlich dass ich sie per % regeln kann, im BIOS werden mir aber ~2600 RPM angezeigt 
Ich würde halt gerne die Pumpe drosseln da sie zur Zeit nur meine CPU kühlt und deswegen nicht auf 100% laufen muss, allerdings bin ich verunsichert da ich die Befürchtung habe dass wenn sie zu ''langsam'' läuft irgendwann dass Wasser nicht mehr richtig ''drückt'' und es sich irgendwo staut oder ähnliches.
Deswegen die Frage, bis wie weit kann ich die Pumpe in der Regel drosseln und woran merke ich dass ich schon zu ''niedrig'' bin?

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten und noch einen schönen Tag
Gruß Commander_Phalanx


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann deine Pumpe im Internet iwie nicht finden?! 

Wieso keine AS XT genommen?

Pumpe schon aufm Shoggy Sandwich drauf?


----------



## illousion (2. September 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Noch unbefüllt, aber das is der Kreislauf
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=766305"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=766304"/>



Ich habe mal Bier in meine laufende PSU gekippt, 15min gefönt und es ging ihr wieder gut  




Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bin ein ziemlich blutiger Anfänger was Wasserkühlungen angeht weswegen ich zur Sicherheit mal lieber euch frage
> 
> Ich wollte meine Pumpe (Swiftech MPC30) drosseln da seit ich gestern alles eingebaut habe sie konstant mit 100% läuft. Angeschlossen ist sie über einen 4-Pin Stecker an ''CPU-Fan 1'' auf meinem Z97 Extreme4 von Asrock.
> ...



Ausprobieren, kannst da ordentlich was drosseln.. 
Pack dir speedfan in den autostart und probiere es aus, bis nach dem Start sollten die Temperaturen generell unkritisch sein.. 
Außerdem sollte der Rechner sich auch vor dem hitzetod selbstständig ausschalten (:


----------



## Sumpfig (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die MPC30 ist be Laing DDC, wenn ich mich nicht irre...



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Deswegen die Frage, bis wie weit kann ich die Pumpe in der Regel drosseln und woran merke ich dass ich schon zu ''niedrig'' bin?



diese Frage wird dir wohl nur eine Durchflussüberwachung beantworten können. die gibts ja auch mit direktem Anschluss ans Mainboard, was dir dann aber auch nur irgendwelche RPMs anzeigt. sollte dann aber in der Beschreibung des Durchflusssensors beschrieben sein, wie man aus dem RPMs dann L/h errechnet.

und natürlich zeigt dir das Bios nur RPMs an, weil das die Pumpe für nen Lüfter hält.

und 18Watt an den Lüfteranschluss eines Mainboards? ganz schön mutig...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so viel wie ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, reichen 90l/h. Meine DDC Laing läuft bei 9V (CPU+GPU).


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ausprobieren, kannst da ordentlich was drosseln..
> Pack dir speedfan in den autostart und probiere es aus, bis nach dem Start sollten die Temperaturen generell unkritisch sein..
> Außerdem sollte der Rechner sich auch vor dem hitzetod selbstständig ausschalten (:


 
Also es kann nichts schief gehen, höchsten das mein System zu heiß wird und sich abschaltet? 
Dann bin ich mal beruhigt, ich teste mal.



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Kann deine Pumpe im Internet iwie nicht finden?!
> 
> Wieso keine AS XT genommen?
> 
> Pumpe schon aufm Shoggy Sandwich drauf?


 
Die Pumpe ist auch in der Form nicht im europäischen Retail-Markt zu finden, war auf der H220X drauf.

Shoggy Sandwich geht schwer da das Teil ja am Radiator hängt 

Bevor sich hier über die H220X empört wird, ich habe einen Einstieg in Wasserkühlungen gesucht um mich einmal mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen.
Das ist keine dreckige KoWaKü wie die H110 von Corsair sondern eine zusammengebaute WaKü mit richtigen Retail-Teilen, Kupfer-Radiator aus der MRC-X20 Serie und der Apogee XL Waterblock (deren Flagschiff).
Die Pumpe ist sogar stark genug um zwei Karten vom Strange 290X mit in den Kreislauf zu nehmen (die H220X ist erweiterbar).
Allerdings ist diese nicht definitiv, ich werde mir, wenn ich etwas erfahrener bin, eine richtige WaKü zulegen. Bis dahin muss die H220X zum üben herhalten 

So, wie auch immer. Mit Speedfan komme ich eigentlich wenig zurück, muss ich mich wieder einmal ein bisschen einlesen oder kennt jemand ein besseres Programm/Software?

Dann war noch ein PMW-Splitter dabei der 8-Slots hat, allerdings lässt sich nur der erste Regeln und die anderen angeschlossenen Lüfter drehen sich dann genau so schnell wie der erste. Ich habe vorne die beiden enthaltenen Helix-Lüfter angesteckt (4-Pin) und dann auch noch meine drei enthaltenen Gehäuse-Lüfter (Corsair-AF140L wenn ich mich nicht täusche, die sind 3-Pin), werden die Gehäuse-Lüfter überhaupt mitgeregelt da sie ja an sich nur 3-Pin sind?

Danke schon einmal für eure Beiträge


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sumpfig schrieb:


> diese Frage wird dir wohl nur eine Durchflussüberwachung beantworten können. die gibts ja auch mit direktem Anschluss ans Mainboard, was dir dann aber auch nur irgendwelche RPMs anzeigt. sollte dann aber in der Beschreibung des Durchflusssensors beschrieben sein, wie man aus dem RPMs dann L/h errechnet.
> 
> und natürlich zeigt dir das Bios nur RPMs an, weil das die Pumpe für nen Lüfter hält.
> 
> und 18Watt an den Lüfteranschluss eines Mainboards? ganz schön mutig...


 
Durchflussüberwachung? Wüsste nicht das so etwas dabei wäre, an dem Apogee XL war ein 3-Pin Stecker, der ist aber soweit ich weiß für die Beleuchtung.

Wo sollte ich die Pumpe denn sonst anschliessen, außer ans Mainboard und warum ist das ''mutig''?



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Also so viel wie ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, reichen 90l/h. Meine DDC Laing läuft bei 9V (CPU+GPU).


 
Da du ja scheinbar die gleiche Pumpe hast (?!?), also mit wie viel Prozent lässt du deine laufen?


----------



## illousion (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, mein Rechner ist früher regelmäßig überhitzt  Graka lüfter + Wackelkontakt 

Durchfluss ist so eine Sache, die PCGH hat 60l/h+ empfohlen, Leute die bis auf den letzten °C ausreizen wie Mehlstaub sagen 90l/h+ und silentfan Ruyven sagt, dass man auch ohne Probleme unter die 60l/h gehen kann..

Ich denke man kann da nicht viel falsch machen, solange die Spannung ausreicht um die Pumpe anlaufen zu lassen und man keinen exorbitant großen Kühlkreislauf hat


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, mal eine andere Frage, ich habe mit SpeedFan (hoffentlich ) alles richtig eingestellt und die Lüfter drosseln sich immer noch nicht......
Es steht beispielsweise auch bei ''Sys'' 35%, die Lüfter drehen aber immer noch mit 1500 RPM und bei 5 Stück ziemlich unangenehm, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes mehr übrig als das BIOS aufzusuchen...?


----------



## illousion (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm.. Bin ich nun auch ratlos, wenn du alles richtig eingestellt hast


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Da du ja scheinbar die gleiche Pumpe hast (?!?), also mit wie viel Prozent lässt du deine laufen?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe läuft bei mir mit 9,0V =75% (Aquaero gibt nur 8,9V ). Reicht völlig, könnte sogar auf 7V zurück. Habe aber 2 45°-WInkel drin, deshalb lieber etwas mehr.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hmm, mal eine andere Frage, ich habe  mit SpeedFan (hoffentlich ) alles richtig eingestellt und die Lüfter  drosseln sich immer noch nicht......
> Es steht beispielsweise auch bei  ''Sys'' 35%, die Lüfter drehen aber immer noch mit 1500 RPM und bei 5  Stück ziemlich unangenehm, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes mehr übrig als  das BIOS aufzusuchen...?


 Scheint wohl mit deinem Mainboard nicht zu gehen. -> BIOS


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Du könntest die nach unten zeigende Verschlussklappe der Graka aufmachen, natürlich mit einem Gefäß drunter. Langfristig würde ich an Deiner Stelle an genau dieser Stelle nen einfachen Ablasshahn dranbauen, zu genau diesem Zweck. Alternativ dazu ein T-Stück an den unteren AUslass des Frontradis und da ein Schlauchstück mit Ablasshahn dran.
> 
> Und wenn man jetzt sieht WIE DIREKT das Wasser wohl in das Netzteil gelaufen ist, muss ich auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen, nochmals intensiv dazu raten, wenigstens das Netzteil auszubauen und GRÜNDLICHST zu trocknen. Eher mehrere Tage als nur einen. Und danach würde ich das auch erstmal ausserhalb des PCs testen, mit keiner angeschlossener Hardware. Da besteht die ernsthafte Gefahr, nicht nur Deine Hardware zu grillen, sondern auch Dir selber einen potentiell tödlichen Stromschlag zu verpassen.


 
Das NT kommt auf jeden Fall raus, das Brett und die Karte auch. Ich werde, sobald ich mal wieder etwas Kohle locker habe noch einige Sachen für die WaKü bestellen und dann auch an den Ablasshahn denken, an der Graka ist es wohl am Einfachsten. Danke für die Tipps!

Noch eine Frage: Reicht es aus, das NT zu trocknen oder sollte man da durchspülen? Wenn ja, wie macht man das am Besten, ohne das NT selbst zu öffnen?

Kann man theoretisch auch normales Trinkwasser ausm Wasserhahn zum Abspülen von der HW nehmen? Hab gesehen dass mein dest. Wasser sehr knapp wird, und die HW wird eh wieder trocken. Nur so aus Interesse.



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> @ HighEnd111:
> 
> Ich würd den 120er Radi ausbauen, und den auf dem Foto unteren Anschluss über einer "sauberen" Schüssel oder großen Messbecher aufmachen. Der Messbecher eignet sich besser um das Zeug dann wieder in die Flasche bzw. den AGB zu bekommen.
> Vor dem abschrauben des Schlauches nicht vergessen den AGB zu öffnen damit kein Unterdruck entsteht, und der Kreislauf auch wirklich leer läuft. Wenn dann von sich aus nix mehr kommt, vorsichtig in den Schlauch pusten.
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, ich bestelle demnächst noch ein paar Sachen für die WaKü, darunter dann auch ein kleiner Röhren-AGB. Davor mach ich aber den Führerschein vollends, das kostet auch nen Haufen Geld...
Btw: Die Bayres finden aufgrund meiner selbstgebauten SSD-Halterung eh keinen Platz mehr im Gehäuse ^^ Danke für den Tipp.



illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Bier in meine laufende PSU gekippt, 15min gefönt und es ging ihr wieder gut


 
^^ Ich riskiere lieber nichts


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. September 2014)

3-Pin Lüfter kann man nicht über PWM steuern.
Bei 4-Pin PWM hast du permanent 12V anliegen. Gesteuert wir das über Impulse. Die PWM Lüfter werden quasi immer an- und ausgeschaltet. Dies geschieht über den vierten Pin. Das ist quasi die Steuerleitung. Die anderen Pins sind Spannung (permanent 12V), Masse und Tachosignal.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte jetzt überlegt alles auszubauen, die Helix lass ich auf der PMW und die Corsair schließe ich an Mainboard 3-Pin Stecker an weil selbst wenn die Lüfter angeblich nur mit 700 RPM drehen ist es nicht leiser als mit doppelt so viel.....


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Isch hab jetzt mal das Board und die GraKa mit den letzten anderthalb Litern destilliertem Wasser gegossen, als Föhn tut's grad der Heizlüfter von gestern, den normalen Föhn mit 2 kW will ich erstens nich an meine HW halten und zweitens braucht den grad jemand 

Alles Rote is weg, auch die paar Tropfen aufm Sockel und in der CMOS-Batteriehalterung. Selbstverständlich wurden CPU und CMOS-Batterie entfernt, gibbet halt im Laufe der Woche eine Neuaufsetzung vom Bios. Dauert ja nich lange und das Meiste kann ich in der AiSuite schon einstellen... wobei das UEFI echt geil ist ^^

Ich werde jetzt unter sanfter "Two Steps from Hell"-Beschallung noch das NT demontieren und auf ne Heizung stellen.


----------



## illousion (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt unter sanfter "Two Steps from Hell"-Beschallung noch das NT demontieren und auf ne Heizung stellen.


 
Two Steps from Hell 
Pass nur auf, dass nichts schief geht, sonst hast du bei der Musik einen epic Fail


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kannst da ruhig mit dem föhn beigehen. bloß nicht zu dicht ran und zu lange auf eine stelle


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@illusion: Alles schon erledigt  Blöd nur, dass unsere Heizung noch nicht auf Winterbetrieb gestellt ist (is je mMn auch noch viel zu früh für diese Kälte *bibber* )

Was TSFH angeht, könnte ich hier ganze Playlists reinstellen... aber das wäre zu offtopic und würde unter Umständen sogar die Forenregeln verletzen... aber wer will darf gerne per PN anfragen  Hab da eine wachsende Playlist gefunden, die is göttlich 

@FeuerToifel: Hab gesehen, der Heizlüfter hat auch 2 kW ^^ Der steht grade einen halben Meter von der HW entfernt und pustet immer wieder mal drauf, vorhin war Dauerlauf angesagt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich mein netzteil damals mit einem föhn direkt aus 5cm entfernung angepustet, aber kein plan, wie viel leistung der hat. länger als 20sekunden hab ich meine hand da aber nicht vor halten können, und ich bin feuerspucker, kann dementsprechend gut was an hitze ab


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bist das auf dem Avatar also du? Nice  Ja, ich hab mir mir nem Föhn sogar schonmal die Kopfhaut verbrannt ^^


----------



## skyhigh5 (2. September 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Dann bist das auf dem Avatar also du? Nice  Ja, ich hab mir mir nem Föhn sogar schonmal die Kopfhaut verbrannt ^^


Sind deine Nerven etwas träge?


----------



## illousion (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wg, TSFH ich habe meine eigenen Playlists, zwar weniger mit TSFH aber mit so Orchestral Dubstep 
Hardware spülen.. irgendwie würde ich mir dabei seeeeehr komisch vorkommen u.u

Lass die nachher am besten noch bis morgen liegen


----------



## Sumpfig (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mich vor 20 Jahren mal um die IT einer Werbeagentur gekümmert, so ca. 80 Macs...
Da hab ich regelmässig die Tastaturen in der Spühlmaschine sauber gemacht.
Einfach 4 Stück so wie sie waren reingestellt, bisschen Reinigungspulver rein und dann Kurzprogramm. Nur vor dem Trocknen wieder raus und lieber so trocknen lassen. Die hohe Temperatur vom Trocknungsprogramm hat das Plastik verfärbt.

Mit den mechanischen Tastas konnte man das machen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht auch mit rubberdome, aber da muss man dann von Hand abtrocknen und dafür auch zerlegen


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs auch komisch gefunden, noch mehr Flüssigkeit über meine HW zu kippen... ich hoffe das überlebt alles ^^ Ich brauch noch ein warmes Plätzchen fürs NT, die Heizung reißt nix...

@skyhigh5: Meine Nerven? Welche Nerven?  Ich brauch sowas nicht


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. September 2014)

Pack das NT in den Heizungskeller.
Da is immer warm wegen der Warmwasser aufbereitung.
In unserem sind bestimmt 35 bis 40°C.
Und da läuft immo auch nur die Brauchwassererwärmung.


----------



## illousion (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Pack das NT in den Heizungskeller.
> Da is immer warm wegen der Warmwasser aufbereitung.
> In unserem sind bestimmt 35 bis 40°C.
> Und da läuft immo auch nur die Brauchwassererwärmung.


 
Müsste da nicht dauerhaft Belüftet sein?
Oder macht ihr das mit Strom? o:


----------



## Joselman (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das Warmwasser über Durchlauferhitzer läuft fällt das eh aus. --> Backofen


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. September 2014)

Ganz ehrlich Leute:  ich haette die Hardware längst trocken^^


----------



## FlakZ (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine zwischen frage, würde es sich lohnen jetzt schon eine WaKü für den 2011-3 Intel Core i7 5930K zu machen? 
Was ich mich auch frage, was bringt es das MoBo unter Wasser zusetzen? GPU-CPU versteht ich ja aber MoBo?


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. September 2014)

Man weiß noch nichts 100% in Sachen Wärmeentwicklung. Man kann bei aktuellen chipsätzen sagen, dass eine Wasserkühlung unnötig ist. 

Die Chips werden eigentlich nur noch lauwarm. Ist ja nur noch de Southbridge.

Die Mosfets aufm Board können bei starkem OC doch recht warm werden. Aber bei einer einigermaßen guten Gehäusebelüftung ist auch da keine Wakü notwendig. 

Ist also 80% Optik.  Sinn ergibt es auf jeden Fall ,so wie bei mir, wenn es ein passives Sys ohne Caseluefter ist.

EDIT: Nur mal so am Rande wuerd ich bei ner Wakü Anschaffung und so einer geplanten Hardware alles unter Wasser setzen. N Porsche mit hässlichen Felgen sieht nunmal auch kacke aus

EDIT 2: Solltest aber möglichst n Asus Board nehmen, weil im Prinzip nur noch ekwb für die Boardkühler in Frage kommt. Von eventuellen 'Bastellösungen" wie hier mal n SB Kühler und da mal n Mosfet Kühler von Watercool wuerd ich absehen. 

Also wie gesagt ist in Sachen Board Wakü in den meisten Fällen ein Asus High EnD Board ~300+€  notwendig,  weil nur oder fast nur für diese Boards Kühler hergestellt werden.  Und das auch fast ne noch von EKWB.

EDIT 3: Für andere Boards gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit eines "Custom" Kühlers. Das heißt Board einschicken etc.. Ist auch noch bezahlbar.  Mir fällt aber der Name des Herstellers nicht mehr ein. Irgendwas mit P.


----------



## FlakZ (2. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will mir nach und nach alles machen, erstes CPU dann GPU 
Ich mach dann scho noch Gehäuselüfter rein . N Porsche schaut generell ******* aus ^^ meine Tante hat glaub den 911 ^^ Federn sind halt ******* hart. 

MoBo's würde ich eines von den zwei nehmen
MSI X99S SLI Plus, Intel X99 Mainboard - Sockel 2011-V3
ASUS X99 Deluxe - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Tendiere aber iwi zum Asus weil es echt geil ausschaut.   Was sind Mosfets ?


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. September 2014)

Moslems und Mosfets laufen beide um nen Block rum^^


Die Moslems um ihren Granitblock und die Mosfets um den Cpu Block. 

Mosfets regeln die Spannungsversorgung des Boards/Cpu. Siehst du an den Kühlern aufm Board.  Alles wo um den Sockel n Kühler drauf ist. Meistens in L- Form. Ab und zu auch in U-Form.

Btw sieht das Asus sehr geil aus. Ich wuerd das nehmen.  Fuer das Board wirds garantiert Kühler geben.

EDIT: Deine Tante fährt bestimmt n Boxter oder n Cayman. Die sehen wirklich ******* aus. ^^


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir wäre der Aufpreis um 100€ für quasi nichts zu viel.
Dem, der sich aber schon ein 2011-3 SYS zusammenstellt, wird das vermutlich aber egal sein.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Dem, der sich aber schon ein 2011-3 SYS zusammenstellt, wird das vermutlich aber egal sein.



Richtig. Wobei ich das wirklich bei weitem sinnvoller finde als sich zb 3 oder 4 Grakas einzubauen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für diese beiden Mainboards wird es zu 90% H²O-Blöcke geben seitens der Slowenier.


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. September 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Richtig. Wobei ich das wirklich bei weitem sinnvoller finde als sich zb 3 oder 4 Grakas einzubauen.


Die kommen noch zu dem 8 Kerner dazu


----------



## FlakZ (3. September 2014)

Ne keinen Box dreck, Porsche  911 wo die Serie fehler mit den Stoßdämpfer.

Das 2011-3 Sys. bau ich mir weil ich gern und viel Bearbeite mit Sony Platinum Pro 10 und Adobe After effects, da ich wärend des Renderns auch gerne Videos anschauen will ohne laggs wie ich Aktuell habe mit meinen i5. Außer dem will ich auch gerne Streamen. 

MoBo werd ich nicht kühlen da ies iwi unnötig ist, 3-4 Graks sind jetzt nicht so gut zum zocken in 1080P ich würde wenn dann max. 2-Way SLI machen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab verplant die neue Cpu-Halterung zu bestelln bzw bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher ob dich die überhaupt bestellen muss.

Wechsel von LGA1366 auf 1150 hätte noch ne 1155 Halterung da 
Würde da eine von passen ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1156, 1155 und 1150 sind gleich von der Halterung her.


----------



## acidburn1811 (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gigant 3360 ist bestellt

Lieferzeit n Monat

Schon 24 140er Cooltek Lüfter hier liegen. Wird alles mal fürs Review benutzt...das kommt aber ins Luxx

Obwohl die Cooltek für 4,90€ schön leise sind. N leichtes rattern konnt ich glaub ich vernehmen. War nur kurz für 10 sekunden angeschlossen. Also für das Geld gibts für mich, zumindest auf den ersten Blick, nichts besseres.


----------



## Joselman (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Gigant 3360 ist bestellt
> 
> Lieferzeit n Monat


 
Geile Sache aber bitte poste hier auch ein paar Bilder oder den Link zum review (falls das erlaubt ist...) Ich bin nicht im Luxx.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

N paar Bilder werden denke ich mal schon drinsitzen

Der Link zum Review werd ich denke ich mal in meine Sig packen. Schau dir das Luxx einfach mal an. Bin auch jahrelang hauptsächlich hier unterwegs gewesen. Aus Gründen gewisser Abneigung einiger Mods gegenüber werd ich hier nicht mehr allzu viel machen. Finds im Luxx irgendwie n bissl angenehmer. Bundy is da auch aktiver als hier. 
Schaus dir einfach mal an.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin auch hier und im Luxx unterwegs. Eher mehr im PCGHX. Aber im WaKü-Quatsch-Thread im Luxx ist einfach mehr los..


----------



## FlakZ (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die im Luxx wenn es um WaKü-Zusammenstellung  geht besser als hier?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö das ist relativ Wurst. Da hat eh jeder andere Ansichten. Von daher finde ich, kann man bei einer WaKü-Zusammenstellung nur in gewissen Maßen helfen.

EInfach einlesen und dann ist das ganze nur noch halb so schwer.


----------



## FlakZ (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Halb? Das Schwerste ist der einbau wenn man 0 Plan hat wie ich ^^ und trotz gefärbten Wasser alles läuft.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch ohne Plan angefangen. Eingelesen und mir beim Einbau Zeit gelassen und nur so viel pro Tag gemacht, wie ging.
Am Anfang dachte ich auch, eine WaKü sein ein Hexenwerk und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr genung davon bekommen. 

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und bei jeden scheint es zu funktionieren.


----------



## FlakZ (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt auch ^^

Aber bis ich mir die WaKü kaufe vergeht auch noch Zeit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na siehst du. Bis dahin kannst du noch Ruhe walten lassen. Je mehr man sich verrückt macht, um so stressiger wird es dann.


----------



## illousion (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Tipp:
Abonniere so viele Tagebücher wie es nur geht und schau sie dir an, dann siehst du, was man machen kann, was man nicht machen sollte, was passiert wenn man Fehler macht, womit man rechnen muss und zum Schluss das Endergebnis, was den ganzen Aufwand wert war 

Meine erste Wakü war auch traurig, für 300€ wird das einfach nichts gutes wenn man mit neuen Teilen arbeiten will :/


----------



## Grestorn (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon irgendwo diskutiert wurde: 

Passt ein 2011 Kühlkörper auch auf ein 2011-V3 Board? Gibt es was zu beachten, z.B. bei einem Rampage V Extreme?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt, da selbe Halterung.


----------



## Sumpfig (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Meine erste Wakü war auch traurig, für 300€ wird das einfach nichts gutes wenn man mit neuen Teilen arbeiten will :/


 
Das ist oft das Problem, man darf nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen. Vorallem kann man die meisten Teile ja auch über viele Jahre verwenden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Japp. WaKü ist teuer. Und sparen kann böse enden. Selber gemerkt.


----------



## Grestorn (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte mein aktuelles System (i940, GTX 680) gegen ein komplett neu aufgebautes System mit 5960X mit 2 High End GTX Karten (welche genau ist noch offen, wegen den neuen 9x0 Modellen, allerdings möchte ich mehr als 4GB VRam, was die Entscheidung schwierig macht) austauschen.

Das aktuelle System ist bereits wassergekühlt mit einem Aquaduct 720 (es war auch mal ein SLI System). 

Auch das neue System möchte ich wieder unter Wasser setzen. Ich hab mit dem Aquaduct nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und es ist auch für relative WaKü-Laien wie mich leicht aufzubauen, da man im Gehäuse nur die Schläuche verlegen muss. Außerdem ist es praktisch lautlos. Aber es ist halt auch ein großer Eimer... deswegen hadere ich mit der Entscheidung, ob ich für das neue System auf eine interne WaKü wechseln soll.

Ich mach mir etwas Sorgen in wie weit mein handwerkliches Geschick bei der Montage von Radiator, Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter in/an einem engen Gehäuse herausgefordert wird. 

Außerdem werde ich in einem Gehäuse ja bestenfalls einen 360er und 240er Radiator einbauen können, und das bedeutet schon ein sehr großes Gehäuse. Am Ende hab ich dann doch wieder ein hörbares Gebläse unter dem Tisch, weil ich sonst das SLI System und die CPU nicht gekühlt bekomme?

Der Preisunterschied ist sekundär. So sehr viel würde ich bei einem internen System wohl auch nicht sparen, wenn man auch ein Aquaero mit einrechnet. 

Was ist Eure Meinung dazu? Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr denn für eine interne WaKü empfehlen (sollte nicht höher als 63cm und normalbreit sein)?


----------



## Stox (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

das 900D und das Enthoo Primo sind leider beide höher wie 63cm. (Von der Breite mal ganz zu schweigen  ) 
Ordentlich Platz für Radiatoren und genug Platz zum Handtieren wäre vorhanden.
Ansonsten schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html Vielleicht findest Du da ein Gehäuse, was Dir zusagt. 

Gruß


----------



## illousion (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein aktuelles System (i940, GTX 680) gegen ein komplett neu aufgebautes System mit 5960X mit 2 High End GTX Karten (welche genau ist noch offen, wegen den neuen 9x0 Modellen, allerdings möchte ich mehr als 4GB VRam, was die Entscheidung schwierig macht) austauschen.
> 
> Das aktuelle System ist bereits wassergekühlt mit einem Aquaduct 720 (es war auch mal ein SLI System).
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du schon den dicken Radi hast, dann besorg dir eine stärkere Pumpe oder 2 Stück und verleg halt ein wenig Schlauch um das Ding an einer passenden Stelle aufzustellen, denke da hast du wesentlich mehr Spaß dran, solange der Raum nicht echt zu klein ist o:


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein aktuelles System (i940, GTX 680) gegen ein komplett neu aufgebautes System mit 5960X mit 2 High End GTX Karten (welche genau ist noch offen, wegen den neuen 9x0 Modellen, allerdings möchte ich mehr als 4GB VRam, was die Entscheidung schwierig macht) austauschen.
> 
> Das aktuelle System ist bereits wassergekühlt mit einem Aquaduct 720 (es war auch mal ein SLI System).
> 
> ...


 
Corsair Air 540, der liebe 8 PAC hat da drin schon für zwei Kreisläufe und 3 Grafikkarten sowie CPU (stark übertaktet) Platz gefunden.


----------



## oelkanne (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Intern und Tripple SLI System 

Die Lösung?...Little Devil LD V8...3 480´er Radis´s passen da gut rein


----------



## Lugior (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mir sicher das wurde hier schonmal geklärt, aber ich mag gerade nicht 2000 Seiten durchlesen... 

Ich habe mir um etwas Geld zu sparen gebrauchte Teile für meine WaKü geholt, hauptsächlich Radiatoren und Kühler.
Womit kann ich die Teile am besten durchspülen um sie zu reinigen, ggf. Ablagerungen oder Ähnliches zu entfernen?
Schonmal Danke vorab!


----------



## Stox (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gen/139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html

Viel Spass beim Putzen  ^^


----------



## illousion (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lugior schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das wurde hier schonmal geklärt, aber ich mag gerade nicht 2000 Seiten durchlesen...
> 
> Ich habe mir um etwas Geld zu sparen gebrauchte Teile für meine WaKü geholt, hauptsächlich Radiatoren und Kühler.
> Womit kann ich die Teile am besten durchspülen um sie zu reinigen, ggf. Ablagerungen oder Ähnliches zu entfernen?
> Schonmal Danke vorab!


 
Wie zu sehen ist steht das Ganze forum total auf Cilit Bang... 
Alternativ kannste Radiatoren mit destiliertem Wasser Durchspülen, in denen sollte sich kaum was ablagern und Kühler aufschrauben und vorsichtig mechanisch reinigen 
Das wäre dann die umwelfreundlichere Variante


----------



## Lugior (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, ich mach mich ma schlau... Cilit bang hat meine Frau glaub ich sogar da...


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. September 2014)

Ich machs immer mit Spüli, die Mittel sind halt etwas riskant...

wenn die Radiatoren noch etwas Spülmittel enthalten hast du Schaum im Kreislauf.

Im Endeffekt reicht auch warmes Wasser zum durchspülen-das dann aber lange.


----------



## Dillen123 (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho,
ich reinige meine Radiatoren schon seit jahren mit der "HowTo" Anleitung. Funktioniert prima.

Solltest nur darauf achten mit dem orangenem Mittel etwas sachte umzugehen, das hat power.

Anschließend gut mit Dest. Wasser durchspülen dann bleibt da nichts zurück. Und dann genug Zeit geben zum trocknen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stox schrieb:


> das 900D und das Enthoo Primo sind leider beide höher wie 63cm. (Von der Breite mal ganz zu schweigen  )
> Ordentlich Platz für Radiatoren und genug Platz zum Handtieren wäre vorhanden.
> Ansonsten schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html Vielleicht findest Du da ein Gehäuse, was Dir zusagt.



Danke für den Link, die Info da ist ja Gold! Hätte ich selbst finden können 



illousion schrieb:


> Wenn du schon den dicken Radi hast, dann besorg dir eine stärkere Pumpe oder 2 Stück und verleg halt ein wenig Schlauch um das Ding an einer passenden Stelle aufzustellen, denke da hast du wesentlich mehr Spaß dran, solange der Raum nicht echt zu klein ist o:



Das alte Aquaduct soll ja beim alten Rechner bleiben, den ich nicht verschrotten will, sondern der sicher noch jemandem in meinem Freundeskreis Spaß bereiten wird. 

Aber eine 2. Pumpe wär schon nicht verkehrt. Die Frage ist nur, ob eine zweite Pumpe (die vom im Aquaduct integrierten Aquaero ja nicht gesteuert werden kann) problemlos mit dem Aquaduct zusammen läuft. Das würden mir die Leute von Aquacomputer aber sicher beantworten können.



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Corsair Air 540, der liebe 8 PAC hat da drin schon für zwei Kreisläufe und 3 Grafikkarten sowie CPU (stark übertaktet) Platz gefunden.



Sicher nicht schlecht, würde nur meine Beinfreiheit einschränken. Werd ich mir aber auf die Liste nehmen, danke!



oelkanne schrieb:


> Intern und Tripple SLI System
> 
> Die Lösung?...Little Devil LD V8...3 480´er Radis´s passen da gut rein


 
Woah, ganz schön teuer und dafür ziemlich ... minimalistisch. Was für echte Customizer.


----------



## Sumpfig (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Tipps für gebraucht Wakü Käufer:
Schaut euch die Fotos genau an!
Wenn die Öffnungen auf den Fotos nicht genau zu sehen sind, entweder andere Bilder vom Verkäufer anfordern oder Finger weg.
Sind die Öffnungen zu sehen und man sieht Ablagerungen (z.B. weißen Belag), auch Finger weg.
Teile, bei denen zu erkennen ist, dass da mal Farbe im Wasser war, auch Finger weg.

Eheim Pumpen (also auch Innovatek HPPS und Aquacomputer Aquastream) kann man recht gefahrlos kaufen, da es die wichtigen Verschleissteile (Achse und Läufer) billig als Ersatzteile gibt.
Mit Laing hab ich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung, meine beiden D5 laufen erst seit knapp 2 Jahren.

Hab auf ebay schon ein paar gute Schnäppchen gemacht, allerdings auch mal nen kaputten Dualradi erwischt und es erst nach nem halben Jahr bemerkt. Beim Ausspühlen kam Wasser aus einer Stelle, wo es nicht hätte rauskommen dürfen... hätte ich das mal gleich gemacht... finanzieller Schade hielt sich zum Glück in Grenzen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbe im Wasser ist nicht gleich schlecht für Radi und Bauteile.

Kommt auf die Qualität des Kühlmittels an.


----------



## Sumpfig (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Farbe im Wasser ist nicht gleich schlecht für Radi und Bauteile.
> 
> Kommt auf die Qualität des Kühlmittels an.


 
das weiss man aber eben nicht und im Zweifel besser nicht kaufen


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es hilft, vorher das wasser in einem stück schlauch zu testen. man könnte auch einen extra dafür zusammengestellten testkreislauf verwenden, aber das ist für den normalnutzer etwas viel aufwand.


----------



## CSharper (3. September 2014)

Abend Leute

Setze mich in letzter Zeit mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auseinander und wollte demnächst mal eine kaufen und selber zusammenbauen.
Nun hab ich mal gedacht ich fange mit der CPU alleine an und bau einen 280 Radiator ein und zwar im Gehäuse Deckel. Jetzt beim aussmessen ist mir aufgefallen das ich nur knapp  2 cm ,vielleicht bisschen mehr Luft bis zu den Lüftern habe, also zwischen MB und Lüftern. Nun stellt sich die Frage lohnt es sich überhaupt so einen dünnen Radiator zu verbauen? Der Platzmangel liegt am Gehäuse oder? Da die Lüfterdicke ja genormt ist. Die Lüfter wären NF A14. 
Ich hoffe man versteht meine Frage.
Vielen Dank


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest bei 120ern gibt´s dünnere Lüfter (12mm) aber dünnere Radiatoren als 30mm wirst du schwerlich finden .  Der Platzmangel liegt selbstverständlich am Gehäuse, aber je nach Aufbau de Mainboards, könnt es dennoch reichen, wenn an der Oberkante keine hohen Bauteile oder Kühler vorhanden sind.


----------



## CSharper (3. September 2014)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zumindest bei 120ern gibt´s dünner Lüfter (12mm) aber dünnere Radiatoren als 30mm wirst du schwerlich finden .  Der Platzmangel liegt selbstverständlich am Gehäuse, aber je nach Aufbau de Mainboards, könnt es dennoch reichen, wenn an der Oberkante keine hohen Bauteile oder Kühler vorhanden sind.



Hmm weil in der Bedienuns/ Montage- Anleitung des Gehäuses steht 2 x 140 mm Radiatoren sollten passen. Wie miss ich das am genausten nach ,hab es vorher nur mit einem Geodreieck gemessen das wohl ziemlich ungenau ist um genau Masse zuerhalten. Würd ich sehr schade finden-.-


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mach dir eine pappschablone  einfach ein stück pappe, welches du so breit machst, wie der radiator mit lüftern dick wäre, das kannst du dann einfach anhalten und sehen, ob das irgendwo anstoßen würde


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi innen und Lüfter aussen montieren geht sonst auch wenn beides drinnen nicht passt.


----------



## Lugior (3. September 2014)

Testkreislauf ist nicht so das Problem, bestell ich mir einfach etwas Schlauch mehr und ein 2. Liter Innovatek Protect Clear fertigmischung. Für die Gewissheit das es dann ok ist, ist es mir das wert.

Auf den Fotos sah alles gut aus, der Verkäufer hat extra noch auf Macken und eine Delle hingewiesen, es soll alles dicht sein.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ich freu mich total aufs basteln.


----------



## Laudian (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nochmal ne kurze Frage:

Als ich vor kurzem meine Wasserkühlung eingebaut habe waren es zunächst nur GPU + 240er Radiator, inzwischen habe ich noch die CPU unter Wasser gesetzt und einen zweiten 240er Radiator eingebaut.

Die CPU Temps sind für mich allerdings ein kleiner Grund zur Sorge... Während die Grafikkarte im Idle konstant bei 30° liegt liegen die Temps bei der CPU a) ziemlich hoch (10% Last, 35-45°) und b) schwankt die Temperatur recht stark (durch die übliche Umverteilung der Last zwischen den einzelnen Kernen geht die Temperatur teilweise um 5° pro Sekunde hoch / runter).

Die Wärmeleitpaste ist definitiv richtig aufgetragen, ich mache das ja nicht zum ersten mal. Unsicher bin ich mir allerdings beim CPU Kühler. Mein alter Kühler war normal angeschraubt, der neue hat dagegen Federn zwischen den Schrauben und dem Kühler. Ich habe die Schrauben jetzt so weit angezogen dass die Federn sich wirklich *leicht* zur Seite biegen, die Anleitung war da leider sehr unspezifisch. Ist das schon zuviel oder eher noch zu wenig ? Bzw ist es normal dass die CPU deutlich wärmer wird als die GPU ?

Es handelt sich um den Kühler aus diesem Set hier (das hat der pc-nutzer mir empfohlen): Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT (40191/11063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Außerdem sitzt die CPU im Kreislauf direkt hinter der Grafikkarte, aber soweit ich weiß sollte das relativ egal sein ?

Unter Last sind die Temperaturen außerdem relativ normal. Höchsttemperatur liegt bei 70°, das liegt bei einem auf 4,4ghz übertakteten 3770k im Rahmen denke ich, sie schwanken hier auch so gut wie garnicht, maximal um 1-2°.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> mach dir eine pappschablone  einfach ein stück pappe, welches du so breit machst, wie der radiator mit lüftern dick wäre, das kannst du dann einfach anhalten und sehen, ob das irgendwo anstoßen würde




Danke für den Tipp. Hab jetzt ein Testartikel gefunden wo die Möglichkeiten im Gehäuse probiert wurden.   http://www.tomshardware.de/nzxt-h440-midi-tower-gedammt-silent,testberichte-241481-4.html

Was haltet ihr von der Variante mit einem Lüfter bestücken im Deckel? Dann wird ja nur die hälfte des Radis gekühlt oder.-.-


----------



## Lugior (4. September 2014)

@Laudian
Überprüfe nochmal den Cpu Kühler, wenn die schrauben sich biegen ist es meist schon zu fest und er sitzt dann schief.
War bei meiner AiO vorher auch so, hat man dann auch an der WLP gesehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Hab jetzt ein Testartikel gefunden wo die Möglichkeiten im Gehäuse probiert wurden.   Luftkühlung, Staubschutz und Schalldämmung - NZXT H440 im Test: Edler Midi-Tower mit Mut zu neuen Wegen
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Variante mit einem Lüfter bestücken im Deckel? Dann wird ja nur die hälfte des Radis gekühlt oder.-.-


 
jo, dann lieber einen 240er radi und dafür zwei lüfter. oder gleich einen 360er, sofern das im deckel passt.


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> jo, dann lieber einen 240er radi und dafür zwei lüfter. oder gleich einen 360er, sofern das im deckel passt.



Ja aber dann bin ich ja wieder eingeschränkt bei der Dicke . Und für in der Front müsste ich neue Lüfter kaufen, da wärs mir im Deckel lieber da das empfohlene Radiatoren Lüfter sind.


----------



## illousion (4. September 2014)

Oder Lüfter / radi oben drauf..


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Oder Lüfter / radi oben drauf..




Gut werd in den nächsten Tagen mal das Gehäuse durch fotografieren und ein Beratungsthread aufmachen. Bin mir ziemlich unsicher mit den Auswahl der Komponenten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Gut werd in den nächsten Tagen mal das Gehäuse durch fotografieren und ein Beratungsthread aufmachen. Bin mir ziemlich unsicher mit den Auswahl der Komponenten


 Kurze Frage: Was gibts für ein Porblem mit dem H440? Habe das auch ins Auge gefasst, da es doch etwas edler ist als mein derzeitges Corsair Obsidian 750D.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Was gibts für ein Porblem mit dem H440? Habe das auch ins Auge gefasst, da es doch etwas edler ist als mein derzeitges Corsair Obsidian 750D.<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=766874"/>



Eigentlich keines nur bin ich jetzt am planen wo ich die Wakü unterbringeSonst top Gehäuse abgesehen von den Randelschrauben sind bisschen bilig aber machen ihren Job.


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

So in etwa würd ich es mir vorstellen.


----------



## illousion (4. September 2014)

Erkenne bei dem Bild von Handy aus nicht viel


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Erkenne bei dem Bild von Handy aus nicht viel



Hier ein paar bessere Aufnahmen.


----------



## illousion (4. September 2014)

Sieht doch top aus  wo genau gibt's noch Probleme? O:


----------



## mda31 (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Prob ist wenn ich nicht falsch liege das es nicht sein Sys ist ...


----------



## illousion (4. September 2014)

Ich meine, dass da doch genug Platz ist


----------



## CSharper (4. September 2014)

mda31 schrieb:


> Das Prob ist wenn ich nicht falsch liege das es nicht sein Sys ist ...



Da hast du rechtAber so etwa soll meins dann auch aussehen ,ausser in rot und schwarz da ich die Schwarze Version des Gehäuses besitze


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich das richtig erkennen kann, ist da ein 360er in der front und ein 240er oder 280er im deckel. 
wenn den system nur eine grafikkarte hat, ist 360+240 aber auch immernoch mehr als genug.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, kurze Frage: Meine DC-LT hängt am Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter, ich kann sie aber weder per Bios noch per AISuite steuern, selbst bei 20 % Spannung (=2,4 Volt) rödelt sie bei FullPull  Liegts an der Mainboarddusche von neulich?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann der port über haupt dc-control?


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Latürnich, is n ganz normaler 4-Pin Anschluss wie die anderen auch, 3-Pin sollte also auch da machbar sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2014)

Nicht jeder pwm Anschluss kann noch ohne pwm, also nur über Spannung regeln
Versuche mal an dem port eine 3pin Lüfter zu steuern


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann probiere ich mal nen anderen Port... kommt einer der Multiframes annen CPU-Port, die lasse ich eh auf 12 V laufen


----------



## Joungmerlin (4. September 2014)

Ist das ein 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Anschluss oder hast du vielleicht sogar beide??

Bei meinem ASRock B75-M im HTPC hab ich beide, aber Regeln kann ich im UEFI nur den PWM Anschluss.
Guck mal in dein UEFI, ob du das bei deinem Board auf Spannungsregelung umstellen kannst. 
Wenn nicht, hilft nur ne Lüftersteuerung oder evtl. SpeedFan.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich grade, warum mir niemand gesagt hat dass die CMOS-Batterie noch fehlt... und wieso hat das Bios trotzdem funktioniert? ^^ Vllt. liegts auch daran, mal schaun.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 7V Adapter sollte auch reichen, da muss man dann nix regeln. Die dinger gibt es auch mit tachosignal, so kannst du die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil an klemmen aber trotzdem die Drehzahl auslesen


----------



## Joungmerlin (4. September 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ein 7V Adapter sollte auch reichen, da muss man dann nix regeln. Die dinger gibt es auch mit tachosignal, so kannst du die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil an klemmen aber trotzdem die Drehzahl auslesen



Meine DC-LT höre ich selbst auf 3,5V noch. Obwohl sie auf nem Shoggy steht...
Naja, die Rückwand des Lian Li 355b wird eh noch umgebaut. Ich glaub da Bau ich mir noch ne Dämmbox aus nem alten NT Gehäuse für. 
Gemodded ist die Rückwand zwar schon um Platz für den 120er Radi zu schaffen, aber immo ist die noch zweiteilig. Die obere Hälfte hängt am Gehäuse, und die untere am Mainboardschlitten.
Ich werde die jetzt einteilig  an den Mainboardschlitten machen, und dann kann ich das Mob mitsamt der kompletten WaKü rausziehen 😄


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es lag tatsächlich am Port  Die DC-LT ist mir bei 50-60% nicht unangenehm, daher bleibts jetzt mal so wie es ist. Temps gibts in meinem Selfmade-Waküblock-Thread.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage für Radiatoren. Ist es empfehlenswert bei der Größe ehr auf 140 oder 120er (bzw. ein vielfaches davon) zu setzten? Ich frage mich, weill ja logischerweise ein 420mm Radiator eine größere Oberfläche als ein 360er hat. Aber wenn ich mir die Lüfter anschaue gibt es bei den 140mm Varianten ja praktisch keine mit wircklich gutem statischem Druck, selbst die NB BSP sind ja relativ schwach. Vergleicht man das jetzt bei den 120ern z.b. mit eLoops oder Gentle Typhoons haben die schon einen größeren Druck. 

Im Internet finden sich auch irgendwie mehr 120mm Tests:

Fans | martinsliquidlab.org


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich durfte Noiseblocker Blacksilentpro PK2 und Noctua nf a14 FLX testen , sind beides starke Lüfter.

Die 120er schaffen auch kaum mehr als 1,8mm h2o und wenn, dann nur mit sehr hohen Drehzahlen.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor paar Jahren hat sich noch kein Mensch um den statischen Druck eines Radi-Lüfters geschert und es trotzdem bestens funktioniert - zumal die Angabe ohnehin nur für die Nenndrehzahl gilt und damit in der Mehrzahl der Fälle irrelvant ist. Darüber wie sich der Druck bei Drehzhalabsenkung verhält, wird schließlich nichts ausgesagt. Wenn man Radiatoren mit extremer Lamellendichte verwendet, mag statischer Druck vllt. ein Thema sein, aber wer tut sich das freiwillig an? Viel wichtiger ist allemal die Radiatorfläche (egal ob sie mit 120ern oder 140ern bestückt wird).
Zudem dürfte  der statische Druck bei ansonsten gleich aufgebauten 120ern udn 140ern mit gleicher Nenndrehzahl ohnehin etwa gleich sein. Bei diesem Thema werden regelmäßig immer Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen...


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Vor paar Jahren hat sich noch kein Mensch um den statischen Druck eines Radi-Lüfters geschert und es trotzdem bestens funktioniert - zumal die Angabe ohnehin nur für die Nenndrehzahl gilt und damit in der Mehrzahl der Fälle irrelvant ist. Darüber wie sich der Druck bei Drehzhalabsenkung verhält, wird schließlich nichts ausgesagt. Wenn man Radiatoren mit extremer Lamellendichte verwendet, mag statischer Druck vllt. ein Thema sein, aber wer tut sich das freiwillig an? Viel wichtiger ist allemal die Radiatorfläche (egal ob sie mit 120ern oder 140ern bestückt wird).
> Zudem dürfte  der statische Druck bei ansonsten gleich aufgebauten 120ern udn 140ern mit gleicher Nenndrehzahl ohnehin etwa gleich sein. Bei diesem Thema werden regelmäßig immer Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen...


Es kommt nicht nur auf die fpi sondern auch auf die Dicke eines Radiatore an.

Wenn man sich etwas über den Lüfter informiert, sieht man auch wie sich der statische Druck unter Drehzahlsenkung verhält.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal Danke für die Infos.
So wie ich das sehe haben die meisten Lüfter ein mehr oder weniger lineares Verhältnis zwischen max. stat Druck und max. Durchfluss. 

Aber so alles in allem ist es tendenziell  besser 140er zu nehmen, wenn man die Wahl hat, (Radiatordicke und fpi mal außen vorgelassen) weil der performance Unterschied zwischen 120 und 140ern doch nicht so groß ist?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@skyhigh5: Das ist schon klar, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass heut zu Tage ein unnötiges Tra Ra um den statischen Druck von Lüftern gemacht wird <- meine Meinung. Allgemein, ist die Lüfterauswahl imho nur für echte Silentfetischisten schwierig - aber da spielen vor allem andere Faktoren als der statische Druck eine wesentliche Rolle. Dicke Radiatoren mit hoher Lamellendichte verbaut man da sowieso nicht ohne Not.

Auf einem Radiator mit bestimmter Fläche, Lamellendichte und Dicke macht sich der statische Druck verschiedener Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl in der Regel nur marginal bemerkbar. Temperaurmäßig bewegt man sich mit Lüftern, die bei gleicher Drehzahl unterschiedlichen statischen Druck erzeugen, meist erst auf nennenswerte Unterscheide zu, wenn man die Drehzhalen in Bereiche treibt, die keinem normalen Wakü-User zuzumuten sind. Von daher ist das Thema meiner Ansicht nach einfach nicht sonderlich relevant - außer vllt. für irgendwelche Extremfälle (z.B. sehr dicke Radiaotren mit hoher Lamellendichte, oder wenn der User taub ist ). Unbestritten liegt in den unterschiedleichen statischen Drücken verschiedener Lüfter zwar ein gewisses Optimierungpotential, nur ist es eben bei einem normalen Setup sehr klein. Zudem ist hoher statischer Druck in der Regel auch nicht ohne Nachteile zu haben, denn viele Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck sind bei gleicher Drehzahl auch lauter als Lüfter mit niedrigerem pstat. Meiner Ansicht nach hat es daher wenig Sinn, diesen Faktor als wichtiges Auswahlkriterium heran zu ziehen -> zumal dem Nutzer ohne weitere Recherche und Glück, dass der betreffende Lüfter schon mal genauer untersucht wurde, eben nur der statische Druck bei Nenndrehzahl ohne eine Aussage über das Verhalten bei reduzierter Drehzahl zur Verfügung steht. Viele Leute wählen eben nach den Herstellerangaben in irgendwelchen Shops aus. Das ist das gleiche Spiel wie mit den Lautstärkeangaben - keine Aussagekraft, aber trotzdem werden sie von Anfängern gern als Auswahlkriterium heran gezogen...

Edit:


SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Aber so alles in allem ist es tendenziell   besser 140er zu nehmen, wenn man die Wahl hat, (Radiatordicke und fpi  mal außen vorgelassen) weil der performance Unterschied zwischen 120 und  140ern doch nicht so groß ist?


Bei vergleichbarer Radiatorfläche ist das so. Wenn ein 140er passt und den zur Verfügung stehenden Bauraum besser nutzt, nimmt man vorzugsweise einen 140er. Passen nur ein 120er nimmt man den aber dafür vllt. einen längern (falls es passt) oder einen zusätzlichen, um auf die gewünschte Fläche zu kommen. Gute Lüfter gibt´s inzwischen für beide Größen, auch wenn nach wie vor die Auswahl bei den 120er noch ein wenig größer ist.


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Vjoe   die Noctua NF A 14 FLX kombinieren hohen statischen Druck sowie Luftstrom mit sehr geringer Geräuschkulisse


----------



## illousion (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke auch, dass es bei den Lüftern ausreichend gute mit 140mm gibt, statischer Druck hin oder her ^.^
(Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet haben sollte) Hat die Lamellenseite eines 120mm Lüfters eine Oberfläche von 144cm² und die eines 140mm Lüfters eine von 196cm². Somit hat man bei einem 2x140mm Radi eine Fläche von 392cm² und die eines 2x120mm Radis eine von 288cm². Der unterschied ist schon deutlich. Ein 3x120mm Radi hat 432cm² und damit gerade mal 40cm² mehr als der 2x140.
Wenn man 3x140mm nimmt hat man schon 588cm² und damit 12cm² mehr als ein Radiator mit 4x120mm (576cm²).

Wenn man hier mit Kühlfläche rechnet lohnen die 140er sicha uf jeden Fall, man muss halt nur die nötige Breite zum Einbau haben


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Noctuas sind halt einfach gute Lüfter, wenn auch recht teuer - war schon immer so . Nichts desto trotz kaufe ich mir keine Noctuas wegen des statischen Durcks, oder wegen des Luftdurchsatzes, sondern weil sie gute Lager haben, gut gewuchtet und verarbeitet werden und ihr Geld einfach wert sind. Hab aktuell zwar bloß einen in einem Lukü-Rechner im Einsatz, aber da das mein Hauptrechner ist, war es mir das wieder mal wert. Mit einem billigen Arctic-Lüfter der weniger Druck macht wird er bei gleicher Drehzahl btw genauso gut gekühlt. 

Auf einem Radi ist das im Regelfall nicht anders. Hab in meiner aktiveren Wakü-Zeit auch diverese Lüfter auf Radis getestet, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass alles in allem eben andere Kriterien wesentlich wichtiger sind, als der statische Druck eines Lüfters. Heute hab ich in einer Wakü-Kiste 140er Enermax T.B. Silence Lüfter (gute Lager) drin und im anderen selektierte 120er Ur-YateLoons und einen 120er Enermax T.B. Silence -> kann ebenfalls nicht klagen.


----------



## illousion (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin immernoch für die Scythe Slip Streams, kosten trotz des guten Luftdurchsatzes nichts und bei geringer Drehzahl kann ich die Lager aus 30cm nicht hören


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

Ja bei geringer Drehzahl haben die weder guten Durchsatz noch statischen Druck.

Ich habe die Noctua und bei 1000 RPM absolut lautlos, dabei >80m^3 Luftdurchsatz und >1mmh20 statischer Druck.

Habe aber auch dicke Radis


----------



## illousion (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ja bei geringer Drehzahl haben die weder guten Durchsatz noch statischen Druck.


 
Hast du dafür vergleichswerte?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lautlos ist ein Lüfter grundsätzlich nur wenn er nicht läuft. Ein laufender Lüfter kann in einem gewissen Abstand unhörbar sein, aber niemals lautlos .

Wenn du einen Lüfter bei 1000 rpm nicht mehr (heraus) hören kannst, ist das imho aber eher eine Frage des individuellen Gehörs oder irgendetwas anderes, bzw. die Umgebung übertönt den Lüfter. 
Grundsätzlich habe ich persönlich noch nie einen Lüfter erlebt, der bei 1000 rpm aus einem halben Meter Abstand nicht deutlich hörbar war - das gilt auch für Noctuas.


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier:Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

Man sieht auch sehr gut, dass die Leistung bei geringeren Drehzahlen kaum sinkt. 

Und hier auch sehr gut zu sehen bzw hören.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOsN5wy0Cq0

Man merkt sofort, dass der Lüfter kein abartiges Rauschen oder klackern von sich  gibt.



@illusion  
Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Austria





Alles über 1200RPM ist ziemlich laut, der Luftdurchsatz trotzdem nicht prickelnd.

Der statische Druck wird auch sehr gering sein, sieht man sofort an der Form der Lüfterblätter.

30000Stunden Laufzeit reicht theoretisch, deutet aber auf ein minderwertigeres Lager hin.


Kosten halt aber auch nur knapp ein drittel der Noctuas


Edit: habe gerade gesehen, dass das die Slim Variante ist, die dickeren haben tatsächlich einen starken Durchsatz sind aber auch lauter


----------



## illousion (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal ne Frage...

Ich habe eine Powercolor 7870 in nem ziemlich interessanten Design..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und will endlich meine Wakü wieder aufbauen..
Wehe hier beginnt wieder ein Diskussion darüber, ob es sich lohnt die Karte zu Waküen oder nicht, die Frage steht nicht im Raum 
Das Problem ist, ich will 
a) dass man das hässliche rote PCB nicht sehen kann und 
b) das Ding fullcover gekühlt haben
Alphacool macht nichts mehr für die 7xxx Serie und die Liquidecstasy Kühler lassen vorne noch gut was von vom PCB frei 
Ich bin total ratlos damit :/

@sky: lauter sind sie, aber bei 500rpm macht das kaum was, wenn man die Lager nicht hört


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@skyhigh5: 
25mm-Lüfter vs. 12mm Lüfter ..... ? 

Slipstreams gibt´s in verschiendensten Ausführungen. Ich bin recht sicher, dass illousion die klassichen 25mm dicken Slipstreams meinte .


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uff, scheint kein REF PCB zu sein, daher auch kein Kühler

Wieso willst du so eine Karte wasserkühlen?

Ein guter Luftkühler reicht doch allemal

@vjoe hab ich auch schon gemerkt, siehe mein Edit


----------



## illousion (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wehe hier beginnt wieder ein Diskussion darüber, ob es sich lohnt die Karte zu Waküen oder nicht, die Frage steht nicht im Raum


 


skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du so eine Karte wasserkühlen?
> 
> Ein guter Luftkühler reicht doch allemal


 
Oh yeah xD
Wakü weil MoRa für 65W Cpu Only = Müll 
Außerdem Wakü weil.... Weil Wakü halt.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@illousion: 
Da wird wohl nur ne Sonderanfertigung in Frage kommen. Kannst ja mal Marc (liquidextasy)  fragen, ob er dir da was nach deinen Vorstellungen Fräsen kann. Wenn du  die Platine aus dem Sichtfeld verschwinden lassen willst, brauchst du  zumidnest bei normaler ATX-Konfiguration auch noch eine Backplate (die  kann man auch ohne Fräse selber machen).
Wegen der Platinenfarbe käme auch noch Lackieren in Frage, aber man  sollte den Lack richtig auswählen (nichtleitend, hitzeresistent, ohne  agressive Lösungsmittel, etc.). Außerdem müssen alle zu kühlenden  Bauteile beim Lackieren sauber abgedeckt werden.


----------



## illousion (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei ner Sonderanfertigung stellt sich aber die Kostenfrage :/
habe von meiner Ausbildung jetzt rund 200€ / Monat zur Verfügung, den Rest will ich sparen, die ersten sollen eigentlich schon für die Moto 360 draufgehen..
Gibt es ansonsten evtl relativ günstige Grafikkarten mit schwarzem PCB wo 4 Screens dran gehen, die Grafikkarte am besten nicht viel länger als 20cm ist und man problemloser an Wasserkühler kommt? o:


----------



## Speeedymauss (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich stör nur ungern aber hat wer ne idee was ich gegen die Ka** in den Kühlern machen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerJott (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin beim Lesen des Handbuches vom Cupley Kryos auf folgende Passage gestoßen:



> 6. Inbetriebnahme und freigegebene Kühlmittel
> Nehmen Sie die Wasserkühlung in Betrieb, verbinden Sie aber die anderen PC-Komponenten
> noch nicht mit dem Stromnetz! Prüfen Sie den Wasserkühler sowie die Anschlüsse auf mögliche
> Leckagen. Nehmen Sie den PC nur in Betrieb, wenn Sie Leckagen sicher ausschließen können!
> ...





> ACHTUNG !
> Nichtbeachtung dieser Montageanleitung kann zu schweren Schäden führen.
> Die Aqua Computer GmbH & Co. KG übernimmt keine Gewährleistung oder Garantie bei fehlerhafter
> Montage.



http://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher....ads/manuals/cuplex_kryos_deutsch_20120328.pdf


Heißt das etwa, wenn man normales Dest.Wasser verwendet, dann gibt´s keine Garantie von Aqua Computer?


----------



## oelkanne (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht  so aus


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ich stör nur ungern aber hat wer ne idee was ich gegen die Ka** in den Kühlern machen kann?



Aufschrauben und mit CilitBang Kalk&Schmutz-Reiniger (ornagen Kappe) reinigen. Danach gut mit Wasser Spülen.
Bei so viel Korrosionsprodukten im Kühler kann u. U. auch eine Zahnbürste oder sogar eine feine Messingbürte hilfreich sein.


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Heißt das etwa, wenn man normales Dest.Wasser verwendet, dann gibt´s keine Garantie von Aqua Computer?


 


Nur destilliertes Wasser solltest du nicht verwenden.

Die Gefahr Algen&co zu bekommen ist zu groß.

Sie schreiben ja, dass du Wasser und diesen Zusatz von AC verwenden darfst.

Btw wer will dir nachweisen, welches Wasser du verwendet hast?


----------



## FlakZ (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll man da jetzt in die WaKü einfüllen wenn man die Giftgrün Färben möchte? Bzw das Wasser.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. September 2014)

Kanns dir grad irgendwie nicht verlinken. Zumindest nicht vom Smartphone aus. Beim aufrufen von Aquatuning kommt nur Buchstaben und Zahlen Salat.

Ist dann aber auf jeden Fall:

Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra.

Gibts auch in anderen Farben und im 5 Liter Kanister. Ist aber mMn kein richtiges Giftgrün sondern eher 'Waldmeisterfarben".


----------



## VJoe2max (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Spielchen von wegen vorgeschriebene Kühlmittel gibt´s doch seit Anbegeinn der Waküteile von kommerziellen Herstellern. Zum einen soll das unbedarfte Kunden natürlich dazu bringen das hauseigene Kühlmittel zu kaufen und zum anderen gibt es einen weiteren Ansatzpunkt Garantieansprüche auszuschließen, wobei man ehrlicher Weise sagen muss, dass die Garantie bei Wasserkühlern ohnehin etwas ist, was fast nie zum Tragen kommt. Ein Kühler ist kein kompliziertes Teil. Die einzigen garantiewirksamen Risiken die ein Hersteller da trägt sind flasche Werksmontage durch fehlende oder eingeklemmte O-Ringe o. Ä. (oft aber schwer nachweisbar), Konstruktionsfehler oder Materialschwächen. Letztere sind zumidnest bei Vollkupferkühlern ausschließbar. Grobe Schnitzter bei Konstruktion und Materialauswahl (z.B. wie bei den ersten Enzotech Sapphire Kühlern) sind natürlich garantierelevante Themen, aber das kommt bei den etablierten Herstellern (außer Innovatek) so gut wie nie vor. Das Thema Korrosion ist meiner Ansicht nach aber ohnehin nicht garantierelevant. Da hat eigentlich immer der User die Schuld, denn ohne dessen Hilfe korrodiert kein Wasserkühler und die Angabe des empfohlenen Kühlmediums kann man dem Hersteller nicht verwehren. Unabhängig davon würde ich als Hersteller aber auch grundsätzlich auch erst mal keinen korrodierten Kühler als Garantiefall betrachten, es sei denn es wäre tatsächlich eindeutig auf fehlerhafte Verarbeitung oder Material zurück zu führen, was man bei den meisten Kühler ausschließen kann. Lediglich Beschichtungen sind etwas wo mal eine Herstellergarantie greifen könnte. Wobei z.B. bei EK, wo das ja mal im großen Stil passiert ist, letzlich so weit ich weiß auch keine Garantieansprüche hat gelten lassen, weil nicht eindeutig nachzuweisen war, dass allein die Beschichtungsfehler schuld waren (was imho auch stimmte). Man hat aber reagiert und das Beschichtungsverfahren gewechselt. Auf Folgeschäden gibt´s soweit ich weiß bei allen Herstellern keine Garantien (vllt. in Ausnahmenfällen mal Kulanz). Das macht das Thema Garantie bei Wasserkühlen allgemein ziemlich uninteressant. Mein CPU-Kühler ist zum Glück selbst gebaut - für den kann ich selber garantieren . 

@Bummsbirne: Bei AT sieht´s imho schwer nach gehackter Seite bzw. Shopware aus - wenn man den Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat mal genauer betrachtet!

@FlakZ: Giftgrün ist z.B. mit Flourescein machbar (Wirkung unter UV hält aber nicht ewig an). Von EK gibt´s auch eine giftgrüne UV-aktive Fertigmischung. Bei Aquatuning ist verlinken aus o. g. Grund grad nicht möglich, die haben (oder hatten zumindest) auch entsprechende Flüssigkeiten unter der Eigenmarke im Programm. Früher hatte ich mal einen giftgrünen Wasserzusatz von AT der ganz brauchbar war. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber trotzdem von Farbzusätzen oder farbigen Fertigmischungen abraten - viel zu oft hat man mit unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen (Schlauchverfärbung, Flockenbildung, Rückstände auf Kühlern etc.).


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. September 2014)

Also ist Blubbertuning.de ne fishing Page?

Eingeloggt haette ich mich da eh nicht. Habs nur nal interessehalber eingegeben.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass AT sich so umbenennen will . Ein mutmaßlicher Angreifer könnte die Seite vllt. auf diese Domain verschoben haben. Möglicherweise ist das ja so was wie ne Website-Entführung und bei der es um Lösegeld geht, oder das ist ganz banal ne Ausweichadresse von AT die man eigentlich nur intern nutzt, um irgendwas an der richtigen Seite zu reparieren - keine Ahnung. Ist alles Spekulation. Wird sich sicher bald aufklären.


----------



## Sumpfig (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max
Was ist dein Problem mit Innovatek?
Ich möchte aber deswegen jetzt keine grosse Diskussion anfangen, da sich das Thema ja eigentlich erledigt hat. 
Auch habe ich grundsätzlich nichts an deinen Beiträgen und Kommentaren auszusetzen. Bin meistens der gleichen Meinung.
Meine Erfahrungen mit Innovatek waren aber nur positiv und deswegen hier meine persönliche Meinung dazu.

Ich habe eine Menge Sachen von denen, unter anderem einen XX-Flow seit über 11 Jahren im Einsatz, und nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. War auch mit deren Service und Support stets zufrieden und finde den Rückzug vom Privatkundengeschäft schade.
In ihrem Shop werden die Produkte immer weniger, vermutlich sind das nur noch Restbestände.
Hätte mir gerne einen Q-Max auf die CPU geschraubt, aber leider war der nicht mehr lieferbar.
Und für passive Kühlungen gibts jetzt auch nichts wirklich gutes mehr, seit die Konvekt-o-Matic weg sind. Habe zum Glück noch ein paar günstig bei ebay erstanden und auch noch 2 HTCS. Der Cape Cora von Alphacool ist jetzt der einzige. Zwar haben sie die Verbinder der Kühlelemente verbessert, aber kann man ihn leider nicht einfach so in die Gegend stellen.
Alles was ich so an "Problemen" mitbekommen habe waren Fakes (z.B. der zerfressene Tank-o-Matic) oder Materialschäden durch die Verwendung von "Zaubermittelchen".


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bummsbirne und VJoe2max: Ich denke auch nicht, dass blubbertuning.de eine ernst zunehmende Seite ist, schaut man sich mal die Rabatte genauer an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Denic Daten sind ähnlich denen von Aquatuning, unterscheiden sich aber in Details.


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gerade blubbertuning ca. 1000€ für diverse Produkte überwiesen!

War das ein Fehler?


----------



## CSharper (7. September 2014)

Guteen Tag liebe Forenmitglieder


Hab mich entschieden für die geplante WaKü das Gehäuse zu wechseln. Wegen Platzmangels ,da alle 3,5" Käfige wegfallen würden. Hab mich mal umgeschaut,gefunden hab ich das 900d und das Phanteks Ento Primo. Tendiere zum Primo. Habt ihr sonst noch gute Tipps für Wakü geeignete Gehäuse?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag wünsch ich.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. September 2014)

Wieviele Leute da jetzt wohl was bestellt haben^^


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Guteen Tag liebe Forenmitglieder
> 
> 
> Hab mich entschieden für die geplante WaKü das Gehäuse zu wechseln. Wegen Platzmangels ,da alle 3,5" Käfige wegfallen würden. Hab mich mal umgeschaut,gefunden hab ich das 900d und das Phanteks Ento Primo. Tendiere zum Primo. Habt ihr sonst noch gute Tipps für Wakü geeignete Gehäuse?
> ...


Silverstone,Caselabs,540Air...


----------



## VJoe2max (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sumpfig schrieb:


> @VJoe2max
> Was ist dein Problem mit Innovatek?
> Ich möchte aber deswegen jetzt keine grosse Diskussion anfangen, da sich das Thema ja eigentlich erledigt hat.
> Auch habe ich grundsätzlich nichts an deinen Beiträgen und Kommentaren auszusetzen. Bin meistens der gleichen Meinung.
> Meine Erfahrungen mit Innovatek waren aber nur positiv und deswegen hier meine persönliche Meinung dazu.


Habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Innovtek. Die haben ein paar recht gute Produkte im Programm. Nur beim Kühlerbau sind und waren sie schon immer völlige Nieten und das Argument diese Steinzeit-Kühler die sie anbieten, seien langlebiger oder zuverlässiger ist an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Das ist das was mich bei Inno stört.
Was mich bei dem Laden auch immer wieder erstaunt, ist deren Beharrungsvermögen bei offensichtlichen Schwächen. Andere Hersteller, die Anfangs auch keine besseren Kühler als Inno bauten, haben in den letzten zehn Jahren viel dazu gelernt und ihre Kühler weiterentwickelt. Bei Inno ist man bezüglich Weiterentwicklung bei Kühlern nicht erst seit der Abwendung vom Privatkundenmarkt hin zur Industrie einfach stehen geblieben. Zwar kühlen auch Inno-Kühler jede CPU auf die sie passen noch ausreichend, aber eben erheblich schlechter als Konkurrenzprodukte und zudem sind viele Modelle aufgrund ungünstiger Materialauswahl immanent korrosionsgefährt. An deren Pumpen, Kühlmitteln und einzelnen weiteren Produkten hab ich nichts auszusetzen. Vieles ist qualtitativ sogar recht hochwertig, wenn auch meistens relativ teuer.



Sumpfig schrieb:


> Alles was ich so an "Problemen" mitbekommen habe waren Fakes (z.B. der zerfressene Tank-o-Matic) oder Materialschäden durch die Verwendung von "Zaubermittelchen".


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich die Korrosiosngefahr bei den Alu-Kupfer-Kühlern von Inno nur bestätigen. Der Umgang seitens Inno mit derartigen Problemen war auch stets unbefriedigend für die Betroffenen und Interessierten, noch riefen solche Vorfälle sinnvolle Reaktionen hervor. Das sind nicht alles Fakes gewesen, sondern diese Gefahr besteht real - selbst wenn man konsequent Innoprotekt IP einsetzte. Die kleineste Undichtigkeit der Eloxalschicht im Gewindebereich bietet bereits einen Ansatzpunkt und das ist nahezu unvermeidlich. Dass es trotzdem auch den ein oder anderen Druchläufer gibt ist unbestritten, aber besser wäre es der Gefahr einfach durch eine vernünftige Materialauswahl zu begegnen. Die Werkstoffkosten sind entgegen Innos diesbezüglichen Behautpungen jedenfalls kein ernst zu nehmender Grund weiter eloxiertes Alu einzusetzen. In den Anfangszeiten hatten ja auch andere Hersteller eloxierte Alu-Produkte mit Wasserkontakt im Programm, aber genau wie bei Inno litten auch die natürlich unter diesen unvermeidlichen Problemen. Außer Inno haben daraus jedoch zumindest alle inländischen Hersteller recht schnell gelernt und Ihre Konsequenzen gezogen. Die Materialauswahl wurde verbessert. Bei Inno tat man nichts und bleib beim Status Quo - und das nicht nur beim Material sondern auch bei der Kühltechnik, die im Wesentlichen nach wie vor etwa auf dem Stand von 2002 ist.

Zum Aquatuning Thema:
Ich denke spätestens wenn morgen nach dem WE der Betrieb bei AT wieder los geht, wird sich ja sicher recht bald zeigen was dahinter steckt. Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht gut aus...


----------



## Sumpfig (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Guteen Tag liebe Forenmitglieder
> 
> 
> Hab mich entschieden für die geplante WaKü das Gehäuse zu wechseln. Wegen Platzmangels ,da alle 3,5" Käfige wegfallen würden. Hab mich mal umgeschaut,gefunden hab ich das 900d und das Phanteks Ento Primo. Tendiere zum Primo. Habt ihr sonst noch gute Tipps für Wakü geeignete Gehäuse?
> ...


 
Wenn ich ein Gehäuse suche, dann lande ich eigentlich immer bei Lian Li. In Sonderfällen auch mal bei Silverstone. Aber Gehäuse ist halt auch zu 90% eine Frage des Geschmacks und der ist zum Glück sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Offenbar hat sich das bei AT gerade erledigt. Die Seite scheint wieder normal erreichbar und die Rabatte sind auch wieder wie gehabt. Wäre natürlich trotzdem interessant was da los war...


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht kann ja mal jm. ne Mail schreiben bzw. das Ticketsystem nutzen- mich würd s auch brennend interessieren. Übrigens sind auf der Startseite von der WaKü-Kategorie immernoch zwei Produkte mit >200% Rabatt... ganz fehlerfrei ist es noch nicht.


----------



## Sumpfig (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max
Danke, dann haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht und sind bei dem einen oder anderen Detail unterschiedlicher Meinung. 
Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn alle immer die gleiche Meinung hätten


Und wegen Aquatuning...
Vermutlich haben die nur ihre Shopsoftware aktualisiert. Die Domain blubbertuning.de wird bei denen intern verwendet, findet man öfters, wenn man sich den Seitenquelltext mal anschaut.


----------



## CSharper (7. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Silverstone,Caselabs,540Air...



Was hast du für Radis untergebracht im Primo?Finde es optisch sehr ansprechend. Im Deckel soll ja ein 420er und am Boden ein 280er passen ohne die Festplattenkäfige herauszunehmen. Das sollte reichen für eine Cpu und 2 Gk'soder?


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab das noch recht "locker gelöst", da ich bei der WaKü Planung kein Crossfire mit eingeplant habe.

Im Boden sowie im Deckel habe ich 280er mit 60mm Dicke, sowie in der Front ein 240er mit 60mm Dicke.

Dazu habe ich 4Lüfter, die die Luft nach aussen befördern.

Im Deckel des Primos passt sogar ein 480er, im Boden auch, jedoch nur wenn die HDD Käfige draußen sind(zumindest der untere), trotzdem passen dann in die Front noch zwei 140mm Lüfter.

Hier siehst du unter der Kategorie Liquid Cooling was alles ins Primo passt:Phanteks- Enthoo Primo



Achja, die von dir vorgeschlagenen Radiatoren dürften reichen, ich habe unter sehr hoher Auslastung, sprich Grakas >90% eine Wassertemp von 35-37 °C , bei einer Raumtemp von 25 °C


----------



## CSharper (7. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich hab das noch recht "locker gelöst", da ich bei der WaKü Planung kein Crossfire mit eingeplant habe.  Im Boden sowie im Deckel habe ich 280er mit 60mm Dicke, sowie in der Front ein 240er mit 60mm Dicke.  Dazu habe ich 4Lüfter, die die Luft nach aussen befördern.  Im Deckel des Primos passt sogar ein 480er, im Boden auch, jedoch nur wenn die HDD Käfige draußen sind(zumindest der untere), trotzdem passen dann in die Front noch zwei 140mm Lüfter.  Hier siehst du unter der Kategorie Liquid Cooling was alles ins Primo passt:Phanteks- Enthoo Primo  Achja, die von dir vorgeschlagenen Radiatoren dürften reichen, ich habe unter sehr hoher Auslastung, sprich Grakas >90% eine Wassertemp von 35-37 °C , bei einer Raumtemp von 25 °C



Cool danke Hab die Review von Badt gelesen und da passen ja sogar 2 480er jeweils 60 mm und 80 mm dick und man muss nur den unteren HDD Käfig augeben also 3 Stück und oben ein 5.25" LaufwerkUnd das sollte ja sicher reichen.

Wollte ja zuerst einen 280er 30 mm und einen 360er 60 mm dick in meinen H440 zwängen müsste dann aber alle HDD Plätze aufgeben. Aber ne 1TB grosse SSD ist ja fast genau so teuer wie ein neues Gehäuse;


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die SSD ist teurer


Du kannst unten und oben  nen Monsta in Push/Pull betreiben


----------



## CSharper (7. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Die SSD ist teurer  Du kannst unten und oben  nen Monsta in Push/Pull betreiben




Hat was für ein Vorteil Push Pull?Heisst ja nichts anderes als das sie in entgegengesetzte Richtungen blasen oder?


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neinein.

Der obere Lüfter drückt die Luft durch den Radiator, der untere saugt.
Sie unterstützen sich also Gegenseitig, was bei dickeren Radiatoren von Vorteil ist.


----------



## DerJott (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Nur destilliertes Wasser solltest du nicht verwenden.
> 
> Die Gefahr Algen&co zu bekommen ist zu groß.
> 
> ...


 
Gar nicht so einfach. Die Einen sagen, dass dest. Wasser absolut ausreichend ist und haben nie Probleme. Die Anderen sagen, man sollte etwas dazumischen und meckern dann, dass die Kühler verstopfen. Die Entscheidung wird da einem nicht wirklich leicht gemacht...


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> Gar nicht so einfach. Die Einen sagen, dass dest. Wasser absolut ausreichend ist und haben nie Probleme. Die Anderen sagen, man sollte etwas dazumischen und meckern dann, dass die Kühler verstopfen. Die Entscheidung wird da einem nicht wirklich leicht gemacht...


 
Ich weiß ja nicht was manche Leute für Zeugs verwenden, aber Biozid ist durchsichtig und lagert sich eig nicht ab.


----------



## CSharper (7. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Neinein.  Der obere Lüfter drückt die Luft durch den Radiator, der untere saugt. Sie unterstützen sich also Gegenseitig, was bei dickeren Radiatoren von Vorteil ist.



Alles klar so entsteht also ein Luftstrom durch den RadiDas heisst so ein 480er Radi braucht 8 Lüfter für Push Pull:O


----------



## skyhigh5 (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis 60mm Dicke reichet jeweils ein starker Lüfter, jenseits davon sollte man Push/Pull anwenden, um max Kühlleistung zu haben und trotzdem ist alles leise.


----------



## Grestorn (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo teuer sind Fertigmischungen auch nicht. Vor allem wenn man mit den Kosten des Gesamtsystems vergleicht. Ich nutze von Anfang an nur die Fertigmischung von Aquacomputer und habe weder in Aquaduct noch im Rechner irgendwelche sichtbare Ablagerungen. 

Wie man da um ein paar Euro rumknausern kann, erschließt sich mir nicht. Für manche wohl eine Sache des Prinzips.


----------



## CSharper (7. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Bis 60mm Dicke reichet jeweils ein starker Lüfter, jenseits davon sollte man Push/Pull anwenden, um max Kühlleistung zu haben und trotzdem ist alles leise.



Gut so lange es passt.


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho zusammen,
ich brauch mal ne schnelle entscheidungshilfe:
Ich muss nen 360ger (30mm dick) mit slim luffis bestücken und ich möchte gern die "Scythe Slip Stream Slim" benutzen aber 800,1200,1600 oder 2000 RPM ? Bei der Lautstärke steht bei AT bei allen das selbe.
Welche würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz klar 1200rpm


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den 1200er nehmen. Mehr macht eine Wakü unnötig und die 800er sind meist nur schnellere mir eingebautem Vorwiderstand. Das mit den Slim-Lüffis allgemein würde ich mir aber noch ein paar hundert mal überlegen, die sind absolut ungeeignet für den hohen Widerstand eines Radiators. 
Wenn es Innen nicht passt dann schraub die Lüfter halt außerhalb vom Gehäuse an.


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde den 1200er nehmen. Mehr macht eine Wakü unnötig und die 800er sind meist nur schnellere mir eingebautem Vorwiderstand. Das mit den Slim-Lüffis allgemein würde ich mir aber noch ein paar hundert mal überlegen, die sind absolut ungeeignet für den hohen Widerstand eines Radiators.
> Wenn es Innen nicht passt dann schraub die Lüfter halt außerhalb vom Gehäuse an.


 
außen sieht aber in dem zusammenhang besch...eiden aus, die sollten schon intern bleiben...


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi raus geht auch . Sonst musst du halt mit mutmaßlich weniger als 50%der "normalen" Leistung leben.


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht aber nicht besser aus,
ich brauch sowieso nicht viel kühlleistung, das ding kommt in nen retro system, da ist der 360ger sowieso überdimensioniert


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab das mal versucht mit den Slim Lüftern. War ne blöde idee....


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich einen brauchbaren Kühlkörper für eine GTX 780 mit 6GB? Ich sehe überall nur Lösungen für die 3 GB Variante. Die kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage...


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen brauchbaren Kühlkörper für eine GTX 780 mit 6GB? Ich sehe überall nur Lösungen für die 3 GB Variante. Die kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage...


 
Die zusätzlichen 3GB sind doch sicher wie bei der Titan auf der Rückseite. Dann würde ich es wieder so machen:

Kühler:
Aqua Computer Webshop - kryographics für GTX 780 acrylic glass edition, vernickelte Ausführung 23567

Backplate:
Aqua Computer Webshop - Backplate für kryographics GTX Titan und GTX Titan Black, aktiv XCS 23563


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen brauchbaren Kühlkörper für eine GTX 780 mit 6GB? Ich sehe überall nur Lösungen für die 3 GB Variante. Die kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage...


Ja die Normalen halt.


Joselman schrieb:


> Die zusätzlichen 3GB sind doch sicher wie bei der Titan auf der Rückseite. Dann würde ich es wieder so machen:
> 
> Kühler:
> Aqua Computer Webshop - kryographics für GTX 780 acrylic glass edition, vernickelte Ausführung 23567
> ...


Nein. Soweit ich das gelesen habe, ist nur die Kapazität verdoppelt pro Speicherstein.


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja die Normalen halt.



Wenn ich da ganz sicher sein könnte, dass es so ist... hast Du dazu eine Quelle? Denn bei ALLEN Kühlkörpern, die ich gefunden habe, stand immer explizit dabei dass sie für die 3GB Versionen geeignet sind.


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Karte hast du? Dann guckst du einfach hier nach -> CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch habe ich keine, aber ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir welche zu kaufen. Ich möchte ein Wassergekühltes System bauen und 6 GB VRam sind Minimum. Titan ist schön und gut, aber eben sauteuer (muss ich Dir nicht sagen...  )

Ich habe nur 2 Modelle mit 6 GB gefunden, eine von Asus und eine von Palit. Bei beiden findet CoolingConfigurator was, aber die Kompatibilität wird nur als "Visual" angegeben. Wenn ich ein Bild von einer der Karten ohne Kühler finden würde, dann könnte man ja sehen, ob RAM auf der Rückseite ist oder nicht.


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Wahl hast würde ich eine EVGA oder MSI bevorzugen (wegen Garantie). Die Rückseite sieht man hier aber auch nicht. 
EVGA | Produkts

Im Coolig configurator steht reference PCB aber als Kühler werden die 780 *TI* angezeigt. Sehr verwirrend!


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die EVGA (die ich auch vorziehen würde) scheint bereits ausgelaufen zu  sein, jedenfalls ist sie nur noch bei obskuren Händlern zu bestellen  oder mit unbekannter Lieferzeit 

Zefix. Ich werde wohl doch  vernünftig sein müssen und auf die 8GB GTX980 waren müssen. Wenn ich  100% wüsste, dass sie im November erhältlich ist, dann hätte ich damit  auch kein Problem. Aber das Teufelchen sagt mir, dass sich das Gerücht  als falsch herausstellt und erst Mitte nächstes Jahr eine sauteure Titan  II mit 8GB auf den Markt kommen wird. Dann hätte ich umsonst gewartet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die EVGA (die ich auch vorziehen würde) scheint bereits ausgelaufen zu  sein, jedenfalls ist sie nur noch bei obskuren Händlern zu bestellen  oder mit unbekannter Lieferzeit
> 
> Zefix. Ich werde wohl doch  vernünftig sein müssen und auf die 8GB GTX980 waren müssen. Wenn ich  100% wüsste, dass sie im November erhältlich ist, dann hätte ich damit  auch kein Problem. Aber das Teufelchen sagt mir, dass sich das Gerücht  als falsch herausstellt und erst Mitte nächstes Jahr eine sauteure Titan  II mit 8GB auf den Markt kommen wird. Dann hätte ich umsonst gewartet.


 Wenn es unbedingt eine GTX780 6GB sein muss, dann nimm diese hier:
ASUS STRIX-GTX780-OC-6GD5, GeForce GTX 780, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04H4-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier die passenden Kühler:
Choose your hardware | CoolingConfigurator.com

Und auf der Rückseite sind bei der keine Speicherbausteine, wie bei alles anderen 6GB-versionen auch soweit ich weiß. Es wurde einfach die Kapazität pro Speicherstein verdoppelt von 256MiB auf 512MiB.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe Leute,

wenn ich das Aquaero nur mit Strom im Stand-By (das Display) versorgen möchte, brauche ich doch nur die 5V Stand-By- und eine Masse-Leitung zum Aquaero leiten. Die Relais-Ader brauche ich ja dann nicht, oder? Möchte den PC wie gehabt mit dem Power-Knopf des PCs anschalten. Aquaero ist ein 4.00er mit VFD.


----------



## DOcean (9. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte passen, fragt sich nur warum? Also warum soll das Teil Strom haben der Knecht eh aus ist...


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na das VFD läuft dann weiter, zeigt z.B. Uhrzeit und so an, das finde ich recht praktisch.


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

mich haben ja recht viele Leute wegen meiner Temps gefragt, und da der Thread in dem sie stehen grade etwas untergeht, verlinke ich den mal schnell für alle Neugierigen  http://tinyurl.com/k8afc8y

Kann man übrigens auch mit einem Klick auf den Selfmade Kühler in der Sig aufrufen


----------



## Oozy (10. September 2014)

Die Temperaturen sind für einen selber gebauten Kühler doch recht ansehlich, wie ich finde. Schicke Arbeit!


----------



## Shooot3r (10. September 2014)

hi, irgendwie schimmert mein wasser in der wasserkühlung lila, nachdem ich einen korrosionsschutz hinzugegeben habe. habe es einfach ins destillierte wasser eingegeben. weis jemand woran das liegen kann?Das zeug heisst anti korrofluid 

mfg


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das wird wohl von dem Zeug kommen, solange nichts ausflockt ist noch alles OK meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Shooot3r (11. September 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> das wird wohl von dem Zeug kommen, solange nichts ausflockt ist noch alles OK meiner Meinung nach...



Ok, werde es mal beobachten. Mfg


----------



## azurether (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt einige Guides gelesen aber doch noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Denkt ihr, dass ein 280mm Radiator für eine Broadwell CPU + Maxwell GPU ausreichen wird?
2. Reichen ein 280mm plus ein 240mm Radiator aus, um eine GTX 780 plus einen 4790K zu kühlen? Wie würden dann Temperaturen und Lautstärke ausfallen?
3. Ist die Positionierung der Radiatoren im Kreislauf relevant?

WaKü ist doch etwas komplizierter als gedacht


----------



## ConCAD (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Nein, ein 360er sollte es schon mindestens sein.
2. Ja, würde reichen. Wie die Temperaturen aussehen, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, u.a. Lüfterdrehzahl. 
3. Nein. Die Wassertemperatur ist auch überall im Kreislauf annähernd gleich.


----------



## CSharper (11. September 2014)

Abend Leute

Bin davor mir mein WaKü System zu kaufen jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage was kann ich Temperaturmässig erwarten, bei 2 x 480 60 mm dick?CPU und GK sollen damit gekühlt werden.Bin eben sehr gespannt und würd mich auf ein paar Ergebnisse aus euren WaKü Systemen freuen


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die 60mm ausnutzt, sprich stark belüftest sollte das Wasser kaum über Raumtemperatur kommen. Wenn du nicht so stark lüften willst sollten mit 30mm Radis bessere Temps drin sein.


----------



## CSharper (11. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du die 60mm ausnutzt, sprich stark belüftest sollte das Wasser kaum über Raumtemperatur kommen. Wenn du nicht so stark lüften willst sollten mit 30mm Radis bessere Temps drin sein.




Was heisst stark belüften?Push Pull? Dachte jeweils ein Radi mit 4 Lüftern zu bestücken. Wäre toll wenn sich ein paar meinen Kaufberatungsthread durchlesen würden. Raumtemperatur und die Gpu und Cpu selber?


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hängt auch von den verbauten Helikoptern ab  Also meine GK wird in der Konfig wie sie in meiner Signatur steht bei Volllast max. 49°C warm, meine CPU 63°C. Letztere wirst du mit einem Markenkühler deutlich schlagen. Ich hab Slim-Radis verbaut.

Wieviel Watt TPD haut dein System denn raus?


----------



## CSharper (11. September 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Das hängt auch von den verbauten Helikoptern ab  Also meine GK wird in der Konfig wie sie in meiner Signatur steht bei Volllast max. 49°C warm, meine CPU 63°C. Letztere wirst du mit einem Markenkühler deutlich schlagen. Ich hab Slim-Radis verbaut.  Wieviel Watt TPD haut dein System denn raus?




Sind Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro.Also meine Vorstellung wären sicher bessere Temps als mit den Lüftkühlern und bisschen mehr Ruhe.


----------



## DerJott (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

_Mal kurz ein FYI:_
*HEATKILLER® MB-SET for ASUS Z97 & ASUS X99*


> Besitzer der Mainboards: ASUS Z97-PRO, Z97-DELUXE, X99-A, X99-S und X99 DELUXE können sich ebenfalls über neue Kühler für ihr Board freuen. Gekühlt werden die Spanungswandler-Bänke neben der CPU. Lieferbar ist das Set in drei unterschiedlichen Materialkombinationen.


Watercool Newsletter 09/2014


----------



## Joselman (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4 Radis (360x45 , 240x60 240x30 120x30) gekühlt wird: CPU, GPU, Mainboard, Ram, Aquaero

Temps idle: CPU  31° GPU 25°
Temps last: CPU 78° GPU 40°

CPU läuft mit 4,6 Ghz (nicht geköpft)
GPU auf 1.150 Mhz

Raumtemp ca. 20°

Lüfter: Noisblocker eloop @ 850 u/min


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Was heisst stark belüften?Push Pull? Dachte jeweils ein Radi mit 4 Lüftern zu bestücken. Wäre toll wenn sich ein paar meinen Kaufberatungsthread durchlesen würden. Raumtemperatur und die Gpu und Cpu selber?


Er meint damit, dass je dicker ein Radiator, desto mehr Lüfterdruck ist nötig. Und Druck resultiert durch Drehzahl, welche Lautstärke erzeugt.

Sprich: 30er würden locker reichen. 45er setzen sich erst ab >1000rpm von den 30er ab.

Welche Radiatoren nimmt du den?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerJott schrieb:


> _Mal kurz ein FYI:_
> *HEATKILLER® MB-SET for ASUS Z97 & ASUS X99*
> 
> Watercool Newsletter 09/2014


 
Viel wichtiger: Heatkiller 4.0 in Entwicklung


----------



## azurether (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von Noctua NF-F12 (Link zu Caseking) für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren?


----------



## CSharper (11. September 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Er meint damit, dass je dicker ein Radiator, desto mehr Lüfterdruck ist nötig. Und Druck resultiert durch Drehzahl, welche Lautstärke erzeugt.  Sprich: 30er würden locker reichen. 45er setzen sich erst ab >1000rpm von den 30er ab.  Welche Radiatoren nimmt du den?




Hier ist mein Set Up bis jetzt. Ist nicht mehr aktuell aber die Radis schon bis jetzt. Als GK Kühler wird der von EK Wb für die Lightning zum Einsatz kommen.

http://www.aquatuning.ch/checkout/cart/AtsdCartSaveLoadSuccess/1


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



azurether schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Noctua NF-F12 (Link zu Caseking) für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren?


 
Nicht schön, aber gut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



azurether schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Noctua NF-F12 (Link zu Caseking) für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren?


 
jenachdem, wen man fragt, sind die nf-f12 die besten 120er lüfter für den betrieb auf radiatoren


----------



## illousion (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage, weil ich entweder zu müde oder zu unfähig bin um das herauszufinden:
Passt der Kühler: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 270X M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Auf die Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 OC with Boost, Grafikkarte Lite Retail 
?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, weil ich entweder zu müde oder zu unfähig bin um das herauszufinden:
> Passt der Kühler: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 270X M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Auf die Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 OC with Boost, Grafikkarte Lite Retail
> ?
> ...


 Passt nicht. Dein PCB ist zu kurz.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. September 2014)

Die alphacool gpx Teile passen immer nur auf bestimmte custom-Karten oder ref-design.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Produktvergleich EK Water Blocks EK-FC7870 Acetal Nickel, EK Water Blocks EK-FC7870 Nickel | Geizhals Deutschland Diese sollten passen.


----------



## illousion (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche 270Xs mit ref- Design gibt es denn, finde nirgendwo welche Karten ein ref Design haben und welche nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich ist die 270x nur eine hd7870. Und demnach auch das ref pcb


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> An sich ist die 270x nur eine hd7870. Und demnach auch das ref pcb


Habe noch nie eine im Ref gesehen.

Die Alohacool Blöcke sind immer nur für bestimmte Customkarten.


----------



## illousion (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der den ich geposted habe müsste für das Referenzdesign seien. Ich weiß immer noch nicht wo genau ich herausfinde, ob eine Karte im ref. Design ist :/


----------



## Joselman (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kannst du hier nachgucken. CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## azurether (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind dicke Radiatoren empfehlenswert?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Der den ich geposted habe müsste für das Referenzdesign seien. Ich weiß immer noch nicht wo genau ich herausfinde, ob eine Karte im ref. Design ist :/


Nein für die PoworColor R9 270X Devil13.

Für dich hat AlphaCool nix im Angebot.


azurether schrieb:


> Sind dicke Radiatoren empfehlenswert?


Wenn du Silent nicht brauchst.


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn du Silent nicht brauchst.





Bis 60mm ist es noch sehr leise


----------



## illousion (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Das kannst du hier nachgucken. CoolingConfigurator.com


 
Der sagt mir nur, dass sie nicht Planen dafür kühler herzustellen o.o


----------



## Joselman (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Der sagt mir nur, dass sie nicht Planen dafür kühler herzustellen o.o


 
Dann ist es auch kein ref. PCB. Sonst ständen da Kühler und ein Bild vom PCB mit der Aufschrift Referenz PCB.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Der sagt mir nur, dass sie nicht Planen dafür kühler herzustellen o.o


 Frag doch mal an bei EK WB. Aber ich denke nicht, da die Karte ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## illousion (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte aber auch am liebsten so nen Alphacool Kühler, weil die Designtechnisch super in meinen Casemod passen würden :/
Nur sooo viel geld will ich nicht ausgeben und so viel Leistung brauch ich auch nicht :/
Und die Devil ist total Teuer, was will ich mit so nem kühler, wenn ich den sowieso wechsel 


Edit: 
Lösung gefunden: http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-270-gaming-2g-v305-001r-a1031749.html + http://www.alphacool.com/product_in...TI-R9-270X-M02---mit-Backplate---Schwarz.html

Da sich die 270 und die 270x nichts tun außer ein wenig coretakt, kann man dem mit Wakü gut behelfen 
Im endeffekt limitiert da sowieso eher der i3.
reichen 2GB denn auch für mittelmäßig anspruchsvolles 4k gaming?


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. September 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> ...reichen 2GB denn auch für mittelmäßig anspruchsvolles 4k gaming?



Nein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber auch am liebsten so nen Alphacool Kühler, weil die Designtechnisch super in meinen Casemod passen würden :/
> Nur sooo viel geld will ich nicht ausgeben und so viel Leistung brauch ich auch nicht :/
> Und die Devil ist total Teuer, was will ich mit so nem kühler, wenn ich den sowieso wechsel
> 
> ...



Oder so. 

Nein. Da hat die 270(X) schon ab Werk zu wenig Kraft.


----------



## illousion (12. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe  Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht 
Also.. Ich denke ihr habt mein mittelmäßig anspruchsvoll falsch verstanden 
In 4k will ich eigentlich nur LoL zocken 
Bf4 spiele ich selten, da würd mir auch Full HD reichen, immerhin stemmt meine 7870 meine triple 4:3 auflösung (ca. 2k) auf hohen einstellung mit 120% scale mit rund 40 fps, also denke ich wird 4k auf low oder Full HD auf High drin sein o:

Oder irre ich mich total.. Immerhin habe ich auch noch den MoRa und ne Wakü, wenn ich den billigen i3 schon nicht OCen kann bekommt die Grafikkarte auf's Maul


----------



## Lugior (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte eigentlich orangen Schlauch haben, habe aber das bekommen. Auf der einen Packung steht auch Orange, auf der anderen Dark Red. Beide Schläuche sind aber rot.
Auf Anfrage bei Aquatuning habe ich kommentarlos eine Gutschrift für beide bekommen?!
Gibt es eigentlich kein richtiges Orange bei Masterkleer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

Von Masterkleer glaub ich nicht.

Hab nur auf die Schnelle diesen von Feser gefunden
http://www.highflow.nl/slangen/3-8-slangen-10mm-id/feser-tube-uv-highflow-3-8-id-1-2-od-orange.html

Dann gibts bei CK noch einen von XSPC. Der ist laut Beschreibung rot/Orange.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Bis 60mm ist es noch sehr leise


 
Kühlt aber mit leisen Lüftern oft ein Quäntchen schlechter ale ein dünnerer Radi .


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Kühlt aber mit leisen Lüftern oft ein Quäntchen schlechter ale ein dünnerer Radi .


Die NB bzw Noctua schaffen das locker


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber auch mit denen kühlt ein 60er Radi bei geringen Drehzahlen oft nicht so gut wie ein dünnerer . Das ist keine Frage der Lüfter sondern, des Luftwiderstands im Radiator. Bei gleichen Lüftern mit gleicher Drehzahl sind viele dünne Radis im unteren Drehzahlbereich ein Quäntchen besser als dicke (vergleichbare Lamellendichte vorausgesetzt).


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lass die auch unter Last mit 1200RPM laufen, bei 0,5 Sone.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist von dem was man üblicherweise als "silent" einstuft aber auch meilenweit entfernt 

Edit:
Btw: wie kommst du zu dem sone-Wert - und in welchem Abstand?
Die Messung von Sone-Werten ist nicht ganz trivial und entsprechendes Equipment auch nicht ganz billig. Hab selbst ein Messgerät zur Ermittlung des A-bewerteten Schalldruckpegels in dB(A) mit dem man auch das gemessene Spektrum aufzeichnen kann, aber wenn ich daraus vernünftige Sone-Werte ermitteln wollte, müsste ich entweder noch für ~1.000€ Software dazu kaufen oder versuchen den ganzen Schmarn selbst zu programmieren. Sone ist eine psychoakustische Maßeinheit ist, die eine Spektrumanalyse und einiges an Rechnerei erfordert.

Habe btw.  selbst einen Noctua NF-F12 auf einem Luftkühler im Einsatz und selbst  da schaue ich, dass er im Normalbetrieb möglichst weit unter 1000 rpm  bleibt, damit das Luftgeräusch nicht strörend wird. Unter Volllast muss man bei einem Luftkühler zwar oft in den  sauren Apfel beißen und z.B. 1200 rpm akzeptieren, aber leise ist das  dann definitiv nicht mehr - auf einem Radiator erst recht nicht.
Auf 800  rpm und weniger kommt man mit solchen guten 120er lüftern langsam in  Bereiche die gemeinhin schon meist als leise akzeptiert werden. Für  echte silent-Freaks ist das aber in der Regel immer noch zu laut -  selbst mit guten Lüftern wie den Noctuas die so gut wie keine  Nebengeräusche machen.

Was die Radiatordicke angeht, rede ich über Lüfterdrehzahlen im Bereich von 400 bis max. 800 rpm. Da sind dünnere 30mm Radis oft besser als dickere und das ist auch genau der Bereich der unter vielen Wakü-Bastlern allgemein noch als leise gilt. Bei Drehzahlen von 1000 rpm aufwärts kühlen 60mm Radi in aller Regel besser als dünne, aber das ist eben nicht wirklich leise.


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter Silent verstehst, für mich sind 0,5 Sone unter absoluter Vollast aber sehr Silent.

Das entspricht ca 20 db.


Mit dem Equipment hast du vollkommen recht, das ist in der Tat sehr kostspielig, mein Bruder hat das jedoch alles geliehen bekommen.

Gemessen aus 50CM Entfernung(entspricht meiner Distanz zum Rechner), Lüfter in Push wie Pull das selbe, kein Rauschen.

Beim Spielen drehen die Lüfter mit 1000RPM.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

Kann mir das bei 1000 U/min auch nicht vorstellen. ^^


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Kann mir das bei 1000 U/min auch nicht vorstellen. ^^


Du kannst es leider auch nicht testen, auf Noctuas Seite stehen aber auch sone und DB Werte und wie diese ermittelt wurden



Wenn ihr nur Silent bei 500U/min habt, wie verbaut ihr dann eine interne WaKü, die zwei starke GraKas kühlen kann?


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

Wer verbaut denn noch intern?


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Wer verbaut denn noch intern?:vrizz:


 
Leute die Wert auf Optik legen


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

N Mora oder n Gigant sehen also nicht gut aus?


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an, wie der Mora draußen rumsteht... in entsprechender Aufmachung sehen die Teile ganz i.O. aus, aber nur nebendran (+ Kabelsalat nicht im Spiralschlauch zusammengebunden) sieht nen Mora mMn extrem shice aus


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> N Mora oder n Gigant sehen also nicht gut aus?


 
Ja, ein Mora sieht ******* aus.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Übrigen muss auch nicht jeder zwei "starke" sprich verbrauchstarke Grakas kühlen. Es soll Leute geben die auch mit einer Graka mehr als genug Leistung für ihre Bedürfnisse unter der Haube haben . Das ist in vielen Gehäusen auch noch problemlos intern und dennoch leise mit Slim-Radis und langsam drehnden Lüftern kühlbar. Man sollte nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen. Sonst müsste ich z. B. fragen warum du nicht komplett passiv mit Luft kühlst, obwohl es mit einem meiner Stromspar-Rechner ja schließlich auch geht....

Für den durchschnittlichen Wakü-User sind 1000 rpm bei 120ern jedenfalls, das hat sich über viele Jahre gezeigt, das oberste Ende der Fahnenstange was Lüfterdrehzahl angeht und ein überweigender Teil würde tendenziell bereits bei 800rpm die Reißleine ziehen (OC-Sessions mal außen vor). Die echten Silent-Freaks bleiben auch da noch weit drunter. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder mal jemanden wie dich der sich mit 1000 rpm und mehr anfreunden kann, aber das ist einfach nicht die Regel. Wer viel zu kühlen hat holt sich im Normalfall eher mehr Kühlfläche als, dass er die Lüfter schneller drehen lässt, weil das einfach einem der Hauptvorteile einer Wakü, nämlich der leisen Kühlung, zuwieder läuft. Wenn man dazu einen externen Radi braucht, ist damit im Übrigen auch keineswegs gesagt, dass das optisch nicht gut aussieht. Es zwingt einen ja niemand den Radi außen ans Gehäuse zu montieren. Der kann auch komplett aus dem Sichtfeld verschwinden, in Möbelstücke integriert werden, usw. Insofern sind externe Radis in vielen Fällen sogar besonders für die Ästheten unter uns geeignet, weil das Gehäuse nicht so voll gepackt werden muss . Darüber hinaus dürfte deine Aversion gegen die Optik einen MoRa möglicherweise auch eher eine Minderheitsmeinung sein. Was gut aussieht und was nicht ist zum Glück immer noch Geschmackssache .


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

Ok so geil wie n Gigant mit AE sieht er nicht aus


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Im Übrigen muss auch nicht jeder zwei "starke" sprich verbrauchstarke Grakas kühlen. Es soll Leute geben die auch mit einer Graka mehr als genug Leistung für ihre Bedürfnisse unter der Haube haben . Das ist in vielen Gehäusen auch noch problemlos intern und dennoch leise mit Slim-Radis und langsam drehnden Lüftern kühlbar. Man sollte nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen. Sonst müsste ich z. B. fragen warum du nicht komplett passiv mit Luft kühlst, obwohl es mit einem meiner Stromspar-Rechner ja schließlich auch geht....
> 
> Für den durchschnittlichen Wakü-User sind 1000 rpm bei 120ern jedenfalls, das hat sich über viele Jahre gezeigt, das oberste Ende der Fahnenstange was Lüfterdrehzahl angeht und ein überweigender Teil würde tendenziell bereits bei 800rpm die Reißleine ziehen (OC-Sessions mal außen vor). Die echten Silent-Freaks bleiben auch da noch weit drunter. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder mal jemanden wie dich der sich mit 1000 rpm und mehr anfreunden kann, aber das ist einfach nicht die Regel. Wer viel zu kühlen hat holt sich im Normalfall eher mehr Kühlfläche als, dass er die Lüfter schneller drehen lässt, weil das einfach einem der Hauptvorteile einer Wakü, nämlich der leisen Kühlung, zuwieder läuft. Wenn man dazu einen externen Radi braucht, ist damit im Übrigen auch keineswegs gesagt, dass das optisch nicht gut aussieht. Es zwingt einen ja niemand den Radi außen ans Gehäuse zu montieren. Der kann auch komplett aus dem Sichtfeld verschwinden, in Möbelstücke integriert werden, usw. Insofern sind externe Radis in vielen Fällen sogar besonders für die Ästheten unter uns geeignet, weil das Gehäuse nicht so voll gepackt werden muss . Darüber hinaus dürfte deine Aversion gegen die Optik einen MoRa möglicherweise auch eher eine Minderheitsmeinung sein. Was gut aussieht und was nicht ist zum Glück immer noch Geschmackssache .


 


Wie kannst du darüber urteilen, was Silent ist und was nicht.

Ich habe eindeutige Belege, wie laut mein System unter Vollast ist, zusätzlich bekräftigt durch Herstellerangaben.

Bei 1000RPM sind Noctua bzw NB Pro nunmal flüsterleise, nur weil die es die Regel anders sieht, heißt es nicht, dass es keine Ausnahmen gibt.(Die Ausnahmen wären in diesem Fall die Lüfter)



Die Sache mit dem Mora ist recht kompliziert, einfach "verschwinden" lassen kann man ihn nicht, genauso wenig wie in Möbelstücke integrieren, denn sonst fehlt ihm die Luft zum "atmen".

Er muss also in von beiden Seiten genug Freiraum haben, um sein Potenzial voll auszuschöpfen, gleichzeitig muss er in der Nähe bleiben.

Mich würden alleine schon die Schläuche aus dem Gehäuse stören, dass ist zum Glück aber alles Geschmackssache und erklärt auch wieso ich auf "etwas" teurere Gehäuse setze


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich urteile doch nicht darüber - ich beschriebe nur wie es mehrheitlich gesehen wird . Ein Bild darüber, was mehrheitlich als leise angesehen wird und was bei  der Mehrheit der User tendenziell eher als laut gilt, kannst du dir im  Übrigen recht  leicht durch regelmäßiger Lektüre dieses und anderer Wakü-Foren machen. Da wirst auch du bei einigermaßen objektiver Betrachtung einer statistisch signifikanten Stichprobe kaum zu anderen Schlüssen kommen können. 

Wie laut dein System quantitativ ist, mag für dich von Bedeutung sein - nicht aber für jemand anders, der vielleicht andere Präferenzen hat und mangels Messequipment ohnehin keinen Vergleich anstellen kann. Wenn jemand danach fragt, ob dicke Radiatoren empfehlenwert sind, gibt es keine pauschalen Antworten. Das kommt darauf an, was derjenige im Sinne hat. Einem Silentfreak tust du mit einer Empfehlung zu dicken Radis tendenziell alles andere als einen Gefallen. Für jemandem der bei diesem Thema genauso tickt wie du, passt der Tipp vllt. - aber das weißst du nicht . Was du als flüsterlsie ansiehst, sieht nicht jeder als flüsterleise an. An meinem Beispiel mit dem Luftkühler und dem Noctua NF-F12 wollte ich dir das nahe bringen. Mir ist z.B. dieser unbestreitbar gute Lüfter bei dieser relativ hohen Drehzahl einfach zu laut. Der Nächste kann´s gerade noch akzeptieren, und ein Dritte holt spontan den Gehörschutz raus. Lautstärke ist leider etwas, was selbst wenn allgemein z.B. Lautheitswerte in Sone verfügbar wären, eine äußerst subjektive Angelegenheit darstellt. 

Auch ich weiß natürlich nicht, was der Fragesteller für Ambitionen und Vorstellungen hat. Von daher kann ich eben nur mit Aussagen zu den prinzipiellen Auswirkungen weiterhelfen. Da ist es nun mal so, dass die Lautheit grundsätzlich bei allen Lüftern mit der Drehzahl steigt. Des Weiteren können bei sehr niederigen Lüfterdrehzahlen, wie man sie unter Silentfreaks oft antrifft, mit dünneren Radiatoren nachweislich oft bessere Kühlleistungen erzielt werden als mit dicken Radiatoren. Bei höheren Drehzahlen performen dicke Radiatoren dagegen besser als dünne - aber die Lüfter sind eben lauter. Ob das noch im akzeptablen Rahmen ist, kommt weder auf deine Ansichten noch auf meine an, sondern darauf, was für den Fragenden die Zielsetzung und die persönliche Präferenz ist. Dass jedoch die Performance dicker Radiatoren bei langsam drehenden und damit leiseren Lüftern unter die von dünnen Radiatoren sinken kann und dies auch tut, ist ein unumstößlicher Fakt und muss vom Fragesteller nun so interpretiert werden wie es seinen Ansprüchen am besten entgegen kommt, wenn er nicht genauer fragt. Ein guter Kompromiss sind übrigens oftmals Radiatoren mit 45mm Dicke. Hier ist der Luftwiderstand zwar noch geringer als bei 60mm dicken Radis aber man profitiert bezüglich Kühlleistung bei höheren Drehzahlen bereits etwas mehr als bei 30mm dicken Radis, die vor allem bei den ganz niedrigen Drehzahlen auftrumpen können, aber bei mittleren bis hohen etwas schlechter performen. 

Was die Unterbringung eines MoRa angeht, scheinst du leider nicht viel Phantasie mitzubringen - dabei gibt es viele gute Beisiele, wenn du mal die entsprechenden Bilderthreads in den einschlägigen Foren ein wenig duchforstest. Auch die Integration in Möbelstücke muss keineswegs schädlich für die Luftversorgung und -abfuhr sein - man muss sich halt ein bisschen Gedanken machen. Den MoRa in den Kleiderschrank zu stellen ist natürlich keine Lösung....
Grundsätzlich kann man externe Radiatoren übrigens auch problemlos ziemlich weit entfernt vom Rechner aufstellen. Bis die Rohrreibung der Schläuche zum nenneswerten Thema wird, kann man in den meisten Setups locker einige bis zig Meter Vor- und Rücklauf hinter sich bringen. Manche stellen ihre externen Radiatoren in andere Räume, hängen sie an die Wand, montieren sie unter dem Schreibtisch, nutzen sie als Deckel von IT-Schränken, bauen sie in die Rückwände von Regalen ein oder stellen sie sogar auf den Balkon oder in den Keller. Letzteres ist aber wegen der Höhenunterschiede beim Befüllen oft etwas knifflig (aber lösbar).

Im Übrigen wirst du gerade unter den Leuten die eher etwas mehr ins Gehäuse investieren auch sehr viele Nutzer von externen Radiatoren finden, da das auch häufig die Leute sind, die viel "heiße" Hardware zu kühlen haben und die unbegrenzte Kühlleistung bei extrener Radiatoraufstellung sehr zu schätzen wissen. Das gilt freilich nicht für jeden Edelgehäuse-Besitzer, sieht man aber recht häufig. Es gibt im Übrigen auch Möglichkeiten die Schlauchanschlüsse recht ansprechend unterzubringen. Hab z.B vor paar Jahren mal einen Schnellkupplungsblock für das Gehäuse-Heck gefräst, mit dem man die Anschlüsse für externe Radiatoren imho recht elegant und vor allem ohne nach hinten heraus stehende Schläuche unterbringen konnte. Für mich war das damals eine gute Lösung. Am Aufstellort konnte man von den Schläuchen überhaupt nichts sehen. Jemand anders hätte es vllt. anders gelöst, aber es gibt grundsätzlich eigentlich immer gute Lösungen für derartige Probleme. Man muss einfach ein bisschen seinen Kopf anstrengen und bereit sein ein wenig zu basteln, wenn man gewisse Dinge haben möchte. Für "Kaufmodder" (nicht dass ich dich als einen sehen würde) schränkt sich das Spekturm dagegen ziemlich ein - da ist man halt auf das was einem irgendwelche Hersteller vorgeben beschränkt. Wer sich darauf nicht einlässt und ein gewisses Händchen dafür hat, kann hingegen so gut wie alles in der für ihn passenden Weise realisieren.


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dicke Radiatoren sind auf begrenztem Platz sinvoll, da sie mehr Kühlfläche- und somit auch mehr Leistung mit sich bringen, was wiederum den Silent Faktor in ein etwas schlechteres Licht rückt.

Die Aussage, dass es Leute gibt, die den NF F12 als sehr laut empfinden, kann ich nicht akzeptieren.
Der Lautheit des Lüfters unter 800 RPM liegt knapp über der gefühlten Hörschwelle, alles darüber ist noch sehr leise. 
Am wichtigsten ist die Lautheit des Rechners im Idle, unter Spielelast sollte er auch leise sein, muss aber nicht "lautlos" sein, ich Spiele ja schließlich mit Sound.

Ich hätte sehr wohl Ideen den Mora unterzubringen, auch wenn das bei mir nicht so toll klappen würde, da Rechner in der Mitte des Raumes, mich würden aber prinzipiell die Schläuche stören.

Und ein unumstößlicher Fakt ist, dass Leute die sehr viel wert auf Optik legen und sich ein sehr teures Gehäuse kaufen (ich spreche von 230€ aufwärts), wollen die komplette Kühlung intern, ein Mora ist mMn für Leute die eine billige Wasserkühlung ihr eigen nennen möchten.
Schau dir nur mal die Client Builds von Singularity Computers an


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> ...ein Mora ist mMn für Leute die eine billige Wasserkühlung ihr eigen nennen möchten.




Also bitte...


Ich habe einige teure Gehäuse besessen. Größtenteils große Lian Li. Mein letztes war ein 800D. Ich wollte meine teuren Gehäuse über 250€ nie modden bzw irgendwas wegschneiden etc. Und da mir trotz der Größe und der dadurch möglich gewordenen Radifläche die Kühlleistung bzw. die Lautstärke nicht gefallen hat,bin ich auf extern umgestiegen. 


Und dass Leute n Mora kaufen um ne billige Wakü zu haben ist doch schon ein Widerspruch in sich.  N Mora ist nicht günstig. 
 Bei mir war die Wakü bis jetzt auch IMMER teurer als die verbaute Hardware. 

Ne billige Wasserkühlung ist für mich ein System, wo nur Phobya Produkte verbaut wurden. Die machen ja nicht grundsätzlich schlechte Produkte,  nur ist die Qualität doch eher bescheiden. Habe selber 2 Novas gehabt.  Qualitätsmäßig haette ich mir lieber n Mora geholt im Nachhinein. Die Schnelltrennies waren auch n teurer Spaß (Graka kaputt durch Leck)  Ich hab im Moment nur zwei Teile von Phobya im PC. Und das sind die beiden Laing Tops. Sind mMn auch die besten Deckel.

Zu Phobya und zu einer billigen, oder sagen wir besser günstigen Wakü,  ist ja dennoch nichts einzuwenden.  Der Eine hat halt weniger Geld und kann sich nicht mehr leisten. Der Andere kann es sich leisten will das aber nicht, weil ihm halt ne preiswerte Wakü genügt. 
Ich bin jemand der halt gern n paar € mehr ausgibt um was qualitativ gutes zu bekommen. Wobei ich mir zb keine silber oder Gold Variante des AC Cuplex kaufen würde.  Auch bezahl ich keine 15€ für einen Anschluss.  Trennis mal ausgenommen. 


Und Wakü ist kein günstiges Vergnügen,  wenn man nicht grad "low end" oder gebrauchtes kauft. Und n Mora ist nicht billig.  Stell dir doch mal n kompletten Mora mit Seitenteilen, Standfüßen etc zusammen. Da biste bei über 200€ und für 200€ bekomme ich auch 3 Große Radis für dein " ach so teures" interne Wakü Vergnügen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MoRa's gibts ab 140€, ein Quadradiator mit 60mm Dicke ist fast gleich teuer.

Btw nur meine Meinung, kein Grund sich aufzuregen


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

Reg mich nicht auf^^.


Ist doch in Ordnung. Jeder hat seine Meinung; ) Obwohl ich den billig "Vergleich" absolut Nicht verstehen kann.
Das is ja schon mehr n Vorwurf gewesen. 

Wenn du die Standardvariante des Mora nimmst kannste nicht beidseitig die Abdeckung bzw Lüfter montieren. Deshalb  meinte ich das "Topmodell". Mir fällt die Bezeichnung grad nich ein. Glaub mo-ra 3 480 . Und das Teil kostet in der Variante mit dem Zubehör weit über 200€. Aber is ja jetzt wurscht.

Fand halt deine Äußerung n bissl " überflüssig" und zu "Vorwurfsvoll".

Aber naja. Wie gesagt is ja jetzt auch Wurscht.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach komm, die Standfüße kosten ganze 20€ und das wars auch schon, das restliche Zubehör muss man ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

Wie war das noch: Es soll nicht billig aussehen. Und top sieht das Teil mMn nur mit Abdeckungen etc. aus.


----------



## santos (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Skyhigh5
links neben mir steht ein Phanteks Enthoo, derzeit arbeite ich an einem Cosmos II, hinter mir steht ein 900D, der verkauft werden soll. Vor mir, direkt zu meinen Beinen werkeln 2 Mora 3 LT420 voll ausgerüstet


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Warum schreibe ich das, zum einen ist das reine Geschmackssache wo oder wie man seine Radis verbaut. Ich bin der Meinung mein Gehäuse ist auch ohne Radi innen warm genug. Deshalb kommt kein Radi ins Gehäuse, obwohl reichlich Platz vorhanden wäre. Des weiteren ist mein System le_ise, muss es auch sein. Meine Chefin ist da sehr empfindlich. Meine Lüfter laufen nur, wenn ich zocke, und  das aber nur für kurze Zeit, dafür sorgt ein Aquaero. Hin und wieder laufen auch mal die Deckenlüfter, weil ich den Speicher darüber eingerichtet habe, das ändere ich aber wieder. Also bei mir ist alles leise, sogar sehr leise und kühl. Billig? Naja, billig ist relativ. Auf dem Bild sieht man den Durchfluss, da habe ich mir ein Eigentor geschossen, man soll auch nicht High Flow und nicht High Flow zusammen in einen Kreislauf packen. Das ändere ich auch noch._


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der Durchfluss ist sehr gering.

Ich bspw mache nichts unter 100l/h.

Welches Phanteks Gehäuse? Das Primo?

Bei mir wurde leider der Silent Faktor etwas durch das Spulenfiepen einer Karte unter hoher Last zerstört.

Würde der Händler einen Umtausch akzeptieren würde ich die sofort zurückschicken.

Aber wie gesagt, zum Glück nur jenseits der 90% Auslastung.


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2014)

Bei mir piept mein Monitor wie bescheuert.  Selbst auf 20% Helligkeit im Dunkeln nur am piepen.

Bald is der Radi da und dann kommt n neuer Monitor. ..und dann ist Ruhe


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Bei mir piept mein Monitor wie bescheuert.  Selbst auf 20% Helligkeit im Dunkeln nur am piepen.
> 
> Bald is der Radi da und dann kommt n neuer Monitor. ..und dann ist Ruhe


Das ist auch ärgerlich


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ja, der Durchfluss ist sehr gering.
> 
> Ich bspw mache nichts unter 100l/h.



Wozu bitte? Das verbrät nur völlig sinnlos Leistung (die der Pumpe nämlich).


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wozu bitte? Das verbrät nur völlig sinnlos Leistung (die der Pumpe nämlich).


Pumple läuft @65HZ

Habe nur HF Komponenten.

Wie gesagt alles unter 100l/h ist mir zu wenig. Du kannst mir jetzt sagen, dass die Temperatur dadurch nur unmerklich sinkt und genau das stellt mich zufrieden-dieser kleine Unterschied...


----------



## santos (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich baue häufig um, baue was neues, probiere dies und das aus, bin also sehr viel im Rechner unterwegs. Irgendwie gefiel mir mein 900D nicht mehr und da stand noch ein Cosmos II rum. Also habe ich mich enschlossen, alles umzubauen. Vorher hatte ich ein Aqualis mit D5 Adapter, da ich noch ein Aqualis Xt  in XXL hatte, habe ich gleich dieses eingesetzt. Mit altem Aqualis mit D5 Adapter und einzel stehende D5, hatte ich einen Durchfluss von 107l/h, jetzt mit dem Aqualis XT und zwei einzel stehende D5 in Reihe ca.40l/h. Ich habe zwischen den beiden Pumpen einen Kugelhahn gesetzt, wahrscheinlich sorgt der unter anderem für den schwachen Durchfluss. Wird aber wieder geändert. Ich habe ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo Big-Tower schwarz, plus der 6 Lüfter.

@Grestorn
was würdest Du machen?


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso hat dur das 900D nicht mehr gefallen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## santos (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

viel meiner Bastelwut zum Opfer, sehr instabil. Die Klappen unten brauchste nur anschauen, schon sind sie verzogen und andere Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Shooot3r (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



santos schrieb:


> @Skyhigh5
> links neben mir steht ein Phanteks Enthoo, derzeit arbeite ich an einem Cosmos II, hinter mir steht ein 900D, der verkauft werden soll. Vor mir, direkt zu meinen Beinen werkeln 2 Mora 3 LT420 voll ausgerüstet
> 
> 
> ...



darf ich mal fragen, wie du die aquasuite so bearbeitet hast, dass du da alles auf einen blick hast?

mfg

habs gefunden

mfg


----------



## skyhigh5 (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein, höre ich nicht zum ersten Mal.


----------



## ConCAD (13. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shoot3r: Das ist eine ganz normale Übersichtsseite, bei der die jeweils zu überwachende Komponente als weiteres Element hinzugefügt wird. Diese Elemente können dann nach Wunsch als Diagramm, Zeigerinstrument etc. formatiert werden.


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

Guten Tag
 Leute was haltet ihr von solchen Fertiggemischen ?
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...at-protect-crystal-blue-kanister-5000ml?c=370


Brauchbar?Hab öfters gelesen sie flocken auf und verfärben den AGB und sonstige Teile.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbe setzt sich oft leicht in den feinen Strukturen der kühler ab. Und wenn die wirklich ausflocken sollte, setzt sich auch der mist ab. Farbige Schläuche sind da deutlich besser.


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Farbe setzt sich oft leicht in den feinen Strukturen der kühler ab. Und wenn die wirklich ausflocken sollte, setzt sich auch der mist ab. Farbige Schläuche sind da deutlich besser.




Ja aber es siehlt halt schon edler aus das farbige Wasser durch transparente Schläuche zu sehen Ist das immernoch so das man die Komponenten vor dem zusammenbauen reinigen sollte mit Spülmittel und Dest. Wasser?


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ja aber es siehlt halt schon edler aus das farbige Wasser durch transparente Schläuche zu sehen Ist das immernoch so das man die Komponenten vor dem zusammenbauen reinigen sollte mit Spülmittel und Dest. Wasser?


Ja, aber nur nötig bei Radiatoren, die gelötet wurden


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur dest Wasser reicht. Zumindest bei neuen Sachen, gebrauchte würde ich gründlicher reinigen


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Nur dest Wasser reicht. Zumindest bei neuen Sachen, gebrauchte würde ich gründlicher reinigen



Ok gut kauf ich mir mal 5 Liter im Baumarkt. Gibts ein Fertiggemisch das ihr mir empfehlen könnt.
Will bis jetzt dieses nehmen:
http://www.aquatuning.ch/wasserkueh...l-ckc-cape-kelvin-catcher-clear-1000ml?c=2999


Was haltet ihr eig. von Durchlaufkühlern? Die Idee ist doch ziemlich gutNur sind die begrenzt in der Kühlleistund und sind ziemlich laut oder?


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchlaufkühlern würd ich mir nicht hinstelln, schon allein weil ich mehr als ein Silent fan bin ^^

Desst.Wasser reicht vollkomm 

Für die Farbe im Sys UV-Schläuche


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Gibts ein Fertiggemisch das ihr mir empfehlen könnt.


Für farbiges Wasser: Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra, am preiswertesten im 5 Liter Kanister.


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Für farbiges Wasser: Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra, am preiswertesten im 5 Liter Kanister.



Ok danke.

Könnt ihr euch noch meinen Warenkorb durchsehen:
http://www.aquatuning.ch/checkout/cart/AtsdCartSaveLoadSuccess/1


Was haltet ihr von der Pumpe?Soll laut sein unter Last?Kann sie ja regeln mit der Aquaero.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. September 2014)

"Sie haben keinen Artikel im Warenkorb"


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> "Sie haben keinen Artikel im Warenkorb"



Komisch vom Iphone gehts. Warte wirds vom Rechner noch bearbeiten.

Edit: Hier nochmal am Rechner:

http://www.aquatuning.ch/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/526a98bca11ae5bf0791dd74168a46e2

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/de1edcadbef0e0387d34dfdd01641230

Im Phanteks Enthoo Primo.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Was haltet ihr von der Pumpe?Soll laut sein unter Last?Kann sie ja regeln mit der Aquaero.


Ich hab zur Zeit auch ne Laing DDC-1T mit dem Phobya Metaldeckel verbaut. Sie läuft auf 100% und ich höre sie selbst bei offenem Gehäuse nicht. Mein Gehäuse steht auf dem Boden.

- Statt 13/10mm Schlauch + Anshclüsse würde ich 16/10mm Schlauch + 10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen nehmen. 16/10mm ist knickstabiler als 13/10mm.
- Statt 3x1 Liter lieber den 5 Liter Kanister Aqua Computer DP Ultra nehmen, ist im Endeffekt günstiger (6,11 CHF pro Liter).
- Statt dem AC USB DFM kannste auch den normalen + Anschlusskabel nehmen, ist etwas günstiger.


----------



## Joselman (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 kostet aber wieder mehr. 13/10 ist jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk vor allem mit Winkeln kein Thema. 

Da sollte man einfach danach gehen was einem besser gefällt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10mm ist mit 10mm Tüllen sogar preiswerter als 13/10mm mit Schraubanschlüssen und man brauch nur wenige Winkeln.


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke für den Tipp aber ich find 13/10 schon ziemlich dick.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimm z.B. 11/8er Schlauch. Auch der ist in der Regel knickstabiler als 13/10er. Das Durchmesser/Wandstärkeverhältnis ist besser.


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

13/10 ist perfekt solange du nicht komplett bescheuert bist und ohne Winkel baust, wobei selbst dann dürfte es bei gescheiter Planung keine Probleme geben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange er vernünftig verschlaucht braucht er keine Winkel.


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kann ich das System so bestellen?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Hab das Fertiggemisch gewechselt mit dem 5L Kanister.

3 Meter Schlauch reicht aus? Brauch keine zusätzlichen Werkzeuge zum abschneiden? Sonst halt noch Gabelschlüssel und diverse Schraubendreher.

Edit: hat noch jemand eine gute Anleitung wie ich mein NT überbrücke? Oder soll ich nicht lieber noch ein externes dazu kaufen.


----------



## Stox (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine scharfe Schere reicht aus. Drei Meter sollten eigentlich ausreichen. 

Zum Überbrucken: Am 24pol-Stecker den grünen Draht mit einem beliebigen Schwarzen brücken 

Edit: Wenn dein 24pol Kabel nur schwarze Adern hat, kann man auch ein Adapter kaufen.

http://www.aquatuning.ch/wasserkueh...bya-atx-ueberbrueckungsstecker-24-pin-schwarz


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das heisst ich muss die Isolierung vom Kabel abziehen?


----------



## Stox (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch ne Büroklammer reinstecken. Funktioniert auch. ^^


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm da würd ich lieber 20 Franken aussgeben und ein externes dazukaufen ist ja nur zum das Wasser einfüllen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein externes ist auch ganz praktisch, wenn du im Sommer aus rum liegenden Lüftern einen Ventilator bauen willst  
Und das spart das um stecken bzw abstecken der ganzen kabel an den Komponenten.


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut gibts da eins was man empfehlen kann?
Dann mit WLPverteilung wie immer einen dünnen Film auftragen , also CPU und GPU gleicher Vorgang?


----------



## CSharper (14. September 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Gut gibts da eins was man empfehlen kann? Dann mit WLPverteilung wie immer einen dünnen Film auftragen , also CPU und GPU gleicher Vorgang?



Sry für den doppel Post dieses sollte reichen oder:
http://www.aquatuning.ch/cases-hard...in-molex-90-watt-inkl.-euro/uk-stecker?c=3032


----------



## ConCAD (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, dieses Netzteil kannst du verwenden.


----------



## JakPol (14. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal was exotisches: ich arbeite beim Film und komme dadurch oft in Wohnungen von mir fremden Leuten, weil wir da halt drehen. Heute waren wir in nem Loft, wo die eine völlig geile Heizung hatten. Mein erster Gedanke war: Das wäre doch der ultimative Passiv-Radiator! Oder was meint ihr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ding hatte ne Gesamthöhe von drei Metern und ne Breite von 60cm - das sollte doch reichlich Kühlleistung zur Verfügung stellen... Nur mal so als Inspiration für das nächste DIY-Projekt


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. September 2014)

Interessant sieht das auf jeden Fall aus. Ein paar Rohre mehr, noch irgendwie für mehr Fläche sorgen und das ding könnte echt was bringen


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es fehlt auf jeden noch mehr Fläche. Denk dran, ein passiver Raditor brauch einen hohen Temperaturunterschied damit er effektiv arbeitet.


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

Leute also es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle wie ich die Wasserkühlung verschlauch ausser halt das der AGB ober der Pumpe ist.
Das heisst beim Radi zum Beispiel muss der Ausgang nicht auf der anderen Seite sein also dass das Wasser die gesamten Lamellen durchläuft und der CPU Kühler muss nicht so montiert werden das der Ausgang nach oben zeigt damit die Luft nach oben entweichen kann?


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange du drauf achtest, dass der AGB irgendwie über/vor der Pumpe sitzt und Ein-/Auslass am CPU-Kühler (wenn vorhanden) richtig herum verschlauchst, hast du freie Hand. Am Besten immer die kürzesten Wege wählen, Bögen (ich meine jetzt keine kleine Kurve, sondern Bögen durch zu viel Schlauch) oder gar Loopings vermeiden, da sich dort Luft sammeln kann.

Edit: Was meinst du mit Radiator-Ausgang muss nicht auf der anderen Seite sein?


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Solange du drauf achtest, dass der AGB irgendwie über/vor der Pumpe sitzt und Ein-/Auslass am CPU-Kühler (wenn vorhanden) richtig herum verschlauchst, hast du freie Hand. Am Besten immer die kürzesten Wege wählen, Bögen (ich meine jetzt keine kleine Kurve, sondern Bögen durch zu viel Schlauch) oder gar Loopings vermeiden, da sich dort Luft sammeln kann.  Edit: Was meinst du mit Radiator-Ausgang muss nicht auf der anderen Seite sein?




Ich mein das auf der Breite pro Seite jeweils 4 Anschlüsse sind also unten und oben und auf der Längsseite nochmal genau das selbe so das der Eingang zum Beispiel links kommt und auf der anderen Seite in die Längsrichtung der Ausgang so dass das Wasser durchfliesst und nicht auf der gleichen Seite der Ausgang hin kommt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast doch einen Alphacool XT45, oder? Den kannst du so verschlauchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal welche Öffnung du nimmst, das Wasser sollte natürlich auf der anderen Seite wieder heraus kommen.


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen Alphacool XT45, oder? Den kannst du so verschlauchen:  Egal welche Öffnung du nimmst, das Wasser sollte natürlich auf der anderen Seite wieder heraus kommen.



Genau das dachte ich es gibt ja auch welche mit Öffnungen auf der anderen Seite.
Nimmst du alle Kabel aus dem Rechner heraus beim befüllen des Systems?Oder steckst du sie nur ab dem NT?


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Befüllen ziehe ich Board, Graka und Platten vom Netzteil ab, das Aquaero wird vorher so eingestellt, dass es auf der Pumpe immer 100% gibt und dann wird befüllt.

Bei Radiatoren wo der "Ausgang" auf der anderen Seite liegt (sind ja eher selten) sollte der interne Aufbau so gestaltet sein, dass das Wasser einmal komplett hindurch fließt.

Edit: In welches Gehäuse soll noch einmal alles wandern? Dann kann ich dir vielleicht nen groben Plan aufmalen.


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Beim Befüllen ziehe ich Board, Graka und Platten vom Netzteil ab, das Aquaero wird vorher so eingestellt, dass es auf der Pumpe immer 100% gibt und dann wird befüllt.  Bei Radiatoren wo der "Ausgang" auf der anderen Seite liegt (sind ja eher selten) sollte der interne Aufbau so gestaltet sein, dass das Wasser einmal komplett hindurch fließt.  Edit: In welches Gehäuse soll noch einmal alles wandern? Dann kann ich dir vielleicht nen groben Plan aufmalen.




Also damit meinst du die Pumpe nicht an NT hängen und den Aqauero ans MB und dann über die Software regeln oder?

Im Phanteks Enthoo Primo, wird zuerst das komplette System aus dem H440 reissen und ins Phanteks bauen dann mal ohne WaKü testen.
Und dann nachher sofort die WaKü rein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok, da passt natürlich so einiges rein. Da kann man ja fast gar nicht schlecht verschlauchen.

Ich würde auch die Hardware erst einmal unter LuKü einbauen und schauen, ob alles läuft. Sollte dann irgend etwas nicht funktionieren, nachdem du die WaKü montiert hast, hast du Gewissheit.

Eine Laing würde ich nie ungedrosselt laufen lassen, aber da ist sicher jeder anderer Meinung. Solltest du die Pumpe ans Aquaero hängen, würde ich so vorgehen: 1.) Aquaero unter LuKü verbauen, 2.) den Kanal, wo du die Pumpe dran hängst auf 100% stellen, 3.) WaKü montieren 4.) Befüllen (aber immer gut nachschenken, eine Laing auf 100% saugt dir in Nullkommanix den AGb leer 

Weißt du schon, wo du die Pumpe platzieren möchtest?


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ah ok, da passt natürlich so einiges rein. Da kann man ja fast gar nicht schlecht verschlauchen.  Ich würde auch die Hardware erst einmal unter LuKü einbauen und schauen, ob alles läuft. Sollte dann irgend etwas nicht funktionieren, nachdem du die WaKü montiert hast, hast du Gewissheit.  Eine Laing würde ich nie ungedrosselt laufen lassen, aber da ist sicher jeder anderer Meinung. Solltest du die Pumpe ans Aquaero hängen, würde ich so vorgehen: 1.) Aquaero unter LuKü verbauen, 2.) den Kanal, wo du die Pumpe dran hängst auf 100% stellen, 3.) WaKü montieren 4.) Befüllen (aber immer gut nachschenken, eine Laing auf 100% saugt dir in Nullkommanix den AGb leer   Weißt du schon, wo du die Pumpe platzieren möchtest?




Ok coolhaha ja muss dann nur die Gpu noch umbauen sollte ja mit Anleitung klappen ist ja ein Full Cover braucht keine Wärmeleitpads und weiteres.
Hmmm ist sie den so laut auf einem Shoggy und einem Messing Deckel?Haha ok dann muss ich den 5L Kanister in kleine Portionen umfüllen das ich schnell nachleeren kann

Ja im rechten Teil des Gehäuses gibts ja extra ein Platz der schon mit einem Filz unterlegt ist der für die Entkopplung sorgen soll. Vor dem NT. Hoffe das der Ablasshahn nicht in den Weg kommt. Denn sollte ich am beste am horizontalen Eingang hängen?Oder? Also auf dem Deckel der Pumpe meine ich Gibt ja jeweils ein vertikalen Eingang und Ausgang und das selbe horizontal.


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpen-Entkopplung von Phanteks ist unzureichend, man kann den Platz aber auch für nen Shoggy Sandwich sowie eine Phobya Entkupplung nutzen


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aja ok, das ist eins der Gehäuse wo man auch auf der "anderen Seite" hinterm/unterm Mainboard Hardware verbauen kann, kommen ja mittlerweile immer mehr. Ich bin noch die klassischen Aufbauten gewohnt 

GPU umbauen ist einfach, wenn du alles genau wie in der Anleitung machst. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei EK ausschaut, ich musste bei meinem Kühler Pads und Paste selbst auftragen. Aber selbst wenn, liegt ja alles bei, da kann man also nichts falsches drauf machen. Fullcover braucht aber auf jeden Fall Pads auf RAM und Spannungswandlern, sonst verglühen die dir.

Das mit der Lautstärke musst du für dich entscheiden, mit Shoggy und der extra Matte im Gehäuse bist du wohl gut unterwegs. Lass die Pumpe einfach auf 100% laufen und auch etwas einlaufen (wenn die Luft zieht wird sie laut), runter regeln kannst du mit dem Aquaero ja immer noch später, das ist ja das Tolle daran^^ Sollte sie wirklich auf 100% nicht stören, klemmst du sie einfach direkt ans Netzteil, schont den Aquaero und mindert Kabelsalat.

Wegens Befüllen: du kannst auch das System (Netzteil) abschalten, wenn der AGB fast leer ist. Wenn nicht allzu viel Wasser hoch gepumpt werden muss (das könnte bei dir jedoch der Fall sein) dann macht eine Laing aufgrund ihres Aufbaus schon recht "dicht", sprich es läuft kaum Wasser zurück in den AGB. Die Erfahrung hab ich zumindest gemacht. Wie gesagt, bei einem 480er weit oben, kann der Druck zu hoch werden. Am besten ist immer ein zweiter Mann an deiner Seite.

Mit dem Hahn ist so eine Sache: dieser sollte sich im Idealfall natürlich immer an der tiefsten Stelle des Kreislaufes befinden, damit das Wasser "von sich aus" (Gravitation und so ) schon heraus läuft. Durch den unten liegenden Radiator könnte das etwas tricky werden, da dort das Wasser wohl oder übel etwa auf gleicher Höhe steht. Ist ja aber an sich auch nicht schlimm, solltest du mal Komponenten wechseln, dann bleibt das Wasser einfach unten im Radiator, der restliche Kreislauf läuft dann weitestgehend ab.


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Aja ok, das ist eins der Gehäuse wo man auch auf der "anderen Seite" hinterm/unterm Mainboard Hardware verbauen kann, kommen ja mittlerweile immer mehr. Ich bin noch die klassischen Aufbauten gewohnt   GPU umbauen ist einfach, wenn du alles genau wie in der Anleitung machst. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei EK ausschaut, ich musste bei meinem Kühler Pads und Paste selbst auftragen. Aber selbst wenn, liegt ja alles bei, da kann man also nichts falsches drauf machen. Fullcover braucht aber auf jeden Fall Pads auf RAM und Spannungswandlern, sonst verglühen die dir.  Das mit der Lautstärke musst du für dich entscheiden, mit Shoggy und der extra Matte im Gehäuse bist du wohl gut unterwegs. Lass die Pumpe einfach auf 100% laufen und auch etwas einlaufen (wenn die Luft zieht wird sie laut), runter regeln kannst du mit dem Aquaero ja immer noch später, das ist ja das Tolle daran^^ Sollte sie wirklich auf 100% nicht stören, klemmst du sie einfach direkt ans Netzteil, schont den Aquaero und mindert Kabelsalat.  Wegens Befüllen: du kannst auch das System (Netzteil) abschalten, wenn der AGB fast leer ist. Wenn nicht allzu viel Wasser hoch gepumpt werden muss (das könnte bei dir jedoch der Fall sein) dann macht eine Laing aufgrund ihres Aufbaus schon recht "dicht", sprich es läuft kaum Wasser zurück in den AGB. Die Erfahrung hab ich zumindest gemacht. Wie gesagt, bei einem 480er weit oben, kann der Druck zu hoch werden. Am besten ist immer ein zweiter Mann an deiner Seite.  Mit dem Hahn ist so eine Sache: dieser sollte sich im Idealfall natürlich immer an der tiefsten Stelle des Kreislaufes befinden, damit das Wasser "von sich aus" (Gravitation und so ) schon heraus läuft. Durch den unten liegenden Radiator könnte das etwas tricky werden, da dort das Wasser wohl oder übel etwa auf gleicher Höhe steht. Ist ja aber an sich auch nicht schlimm, solltest du mal Komponenten wechseln, dann bleibt das Wasser einfach unten im Radiator, der restliche Kreislauf läuft dann weitestgehend ab.



Oke in der Produktbeschreibung des Waterblocks steht es wird alles mitgekühlt demnach hab ich verstanden es wird alles mit Wasser Kontakt haben und ich muss nur WLP auftragen also auf alle Kontaktstellen die damit in Berührung kommen.

Wieso soll ich sie von Anfang an auf 100% laufen lassen der Kanal des Aquaero wird doch nur angesprochen wenn das MB und er selbst mit Strom versorgt werden oder?Und die Pumpe muss vom Aquaero angesteuert werden? 100% wegen der Luftblasen Bildung? Weil dann muss ich die Pumpe ja immer unterbrechen , hab aber dann eine konstante Flüssigkeitszufuhr.

Die sollte das doch packen bei 3,7 m Förderhöhe? Ok ist sicher ein Wert ohne Widerstand. Für den Preis würd ich schon gern ein bisschen Kraft und Lautstärke die zumutbar ist haben. Der zweite Mann wird an der Seite sein um hoffentlich keine auslaufende Flüssigkeit zuentdecken.


Ah ich dachte mir wenn der Hahn am Eingang der Pumpe ist pumpt die das ganze Wasser über den Ausgang also dort wo sie druck aufbaut über den ganzen Kreislauf bis zum Kugelhahn hinaus. 

Im Anhang noch ein Bild vom lieben Pseudo so dachte ich mir es zu verschlauchen doch ich hab gelesen das es keine Temperaturrelevante Rolle spielt an welcher Stelle die Radis eingebunden werden dann würde ich es wie im zweiten Bild machen sieht viel sauberer aus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn EK schreibt, dass überall Wärmeleitpaste drauf kommt ist das natürlich auch möglich! Ich bin Kühler mit Pads gewohnt, aber ich erinnere mich düster, dass ich bei meinem Watercool auch Paste benutzen durfte. Nur finde ich Paste auf RAM und VRMs etwas fehl am Platze, vor allem wenn man sie wieder herunter bekommen möchte, aber das ist meine Meinung.

Das Aquaero regelt einmal eingestellt, alles autark. Da wird das Mainboard eigentlich nur noch zum Auslesen der Werte genutzt. Das Aquaero braucht nur Strom, eine USB-Verbindung ist nicht nötig. Zum Befüllen kannst du die Pumpe natürlich ans Netzteil klemmen, dann läuft sie ja eh mit 100%. Wenn du einen zweiten Mann da hast, dann ist es eigentlich eh egal. Dann kippt der eine, während der andere beobachtet. Dann kann die Pumpe einfach durchlaufen.

Klar packt die Pumpe das, mein Einwand war, dass Wasser in großer Höhe auch mehr Druck im ausgeschalteten Zustand der Pumpe aufbaut, und es deshalb zurück fließen kann, wenn der Kreislauf nicht geschlossen ist. Hat sich wegen dem zweitem Mann eigentliche erledigt. Die Pumpe ist für ihre Größe sehr stark und noch angenehm von der Lautstärke, aber das musst du selbst herausfinden. Wenn zu laut -> ab ans Aquaero.

Du wolltest also den Hahn über die Pumpe packen, diesen schließen und die Pumpe alles in den AGB pumpen lassen? Das wird nicht funktionieren, da die Pumpe ja dann kein Medium mehr hinterher pumpen kann, verstehst du? Und die Pumpe nie trocken laufen lassen, sonst kannst du dir gleich eine neue kaufen! Üblicherweise baut man hinter die Pumpe ein T-Stück und an das "offene" Ende den Hahn, um das Wasser aus dem Gehäuse zu lassen, wenn einmal etwas ist. So läuft das Wasser aus dem dem Teil des Kreislaufes hinter der Pumpe und mit Glück aus dem AGB durch die Pumpe.

Zum Bild, so ist die Verschlauchung wohl nicht mehr optimierbar, sieht gut aus. Wo die Radis im Kreislauf hängen ist egal. Ob du nun die Temperatur hinter jedem Kühler etwas senkst oder erst alle heißen Quellen abläufst und dann "groß" kühlst, macht absolut keinen Unterschied. Wenn du die Radis in Serie schaltest und Wassertemperatursensoren verwendest, dann hast du einen Grund gefunden, es so zu bauen. Denn so kannst du die Kühlleistung ermitteln, wenn du vor dem ersten und nach dem letzten Radiator misst.


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenn EK schreibt, dass überall Wärmeleitpaste drauf kommt ist das natürlich auch möglich! Ich bin Kühler mit Pads gewohnt, aber ich erinnere mich düster, dass ich bei meinem Watercool auch Paste benutzen durfte. Nur finde ich Paste auf RAM und VRMs etwas fehl am Platze, vor allem wenn man sie wieder herunter bekommen möchte, aber das ist meine Meinung.  Das Aquaero regelt einmal eingestellt, alles autark. Da wird das Mainboard eigentlich nur noch zum Auslesen der Werte genutzt. Das Aquaero braucht nur Strom, eine USB-Verbindung ist nicht nötig. Zum Befüllen kannst du die Pumpe natürlich ans Netzteil klemmen, dann läuft sie ja eh mit 100%. Wenn du einen zweiten Mann da hast, dann ist es eigentlich eh egal. Dann kippt der eine, während der andere beobachtet. Dann kann die Pumpe einfach durchlaufen.  Klar packt die Pumpe das, mein Einwand war, dass Wasser in großer Höhe auch mehr Druck im ausgeschalteten Zustand der Pumpe aufbaut, und es deshalb zurück fließen kann, wenn der Kreislauf nicht geschlossen ist. Hat sich wegen dem zweitem Mann eigentliche erledigt. Die Pumpe ist für ihre Größe sehr stark und noch angenehm von der Lautstärke, aber das musst du selbst herausfinden. Wenn zu laut -> ab ans Aquaero.  Du wolltest also den Hahn über die Pumpe packen, diesen schließen und die Pumpe alles in den AGB pumpen lassen? Das wird nicht funktionieren, da die Pumpe ja dann kein Medium mehr hinterher pumpen kann, verstehst du? Und die Pumpe nie trocken laufen lassen, sonst kannst du dir gleich eine neue kaufen! Üblicherweise baut man hinter die Pumpe ein T-Stück und an das "offene" Ende den Hahn, um das Wasser aus dem Gehäuse zu lassen, wenn einmal etwas ist. So läuft das Wasser aus dem dem Teil des Kreislaufes hinter der Pumpe und mit Glück aus dem AGB durch die Pumpe.  Zum Bild, so ist die Verschlauchung wohl nicht mehr optimierbar, sieht gut aus. Wo die Radis im Kreislauf hängen ist egal. Ob du nun die Temperatur hinter jedem Kühler etwas senkst oder erst alle heißen Quellen abläufst und dann "groß" kühlst, macht absolut keinen Unterschied. Wenn du die Radis in Serie schaltest und Wassertemperatursensoren verwendest, dann hast du einen Grund gefunden, es so zu bauen. Denn so kannst du die Kühlleistung ermitteln, wenn du vor dem ersten und nach dem letzten Radiator misst.



Hmm schreiben tun sie das nicht aber es steht explizit WLP muss seperat gekauft werden. Von Wärmeleitpads wird kein Wort erwähnt. Wirds dann sehen geht ja noch locker 2 Wochen bis der da ist-.-

Was heisst braucht nur Strom wie bekomm ich das dann an die Software? Ah so einmal in der Software eingestellt bleiben die Einstellungen auch wenn das Aquaero nicht mehr mit dem MB verbunden ist.?

Ah so also das der Druck nicht unterbrochen werden soll nein sollte nicht passieren

Ich wollte denn Hahn am Eingang der Pumpe Positionieren, das heisst ein Eingang ist der AGB und am anderen hängt der Kugelhahn? So würde alles bis in den AGB gepumpt werden und dann unten durch den Hahn rausfliessen.

Ok ich dachte mir einfach im AGB die Temperaturen zu messen und so wie im zweiten Bild zu verschlauchen. Das von Pseudo und so war auch meine Idee zu erst ergibt ein bisschen ein Chaos und keinen Vorteil.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Paste geht ohne Probleme, darf natürlich nicht elektrisch leitend sein (aber das sollte heute Standard sein). Ganz dünne Pads gehen aber auch ohne Probleme, ist eine Glaubenssache.

Ja richtig, das Aquaero speichert alles im Gerät selbst ab. Es braucht dann nur noch Strom. Man lässt es natürlich trotzdem am Mainboard hängen, sollte man mal etwas ändern oder auslesen wollen (Temperaturen z.B.), Firmware updaten muss, etc.

Ich versteh deinen Plan mit dem Hahn immer noch nicht ganz, könntest du das skizzieren? In meinem Kopfkino funktioniert das irgendwie nicht^^

Temperaturen im AGB messen reicht voll und ganz, und die Verschlauchung ist top.


----------



## CSharper (15. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Paste geht ohne Probleme, darf natürlich nicht elektrisch leitend sein (aber das sollte heute Standard sein). Ganz dünne Pads gehen aber auch ohne Probleme, ist eine Glaubenssache.  Ja richtig, das Aquaero speichert alles im Gerät selbst ab. Es braucht dann nur noch Strom. Man lässt es natürlich trotzdem am Mainboard hängen, sollte man mal etwas ändern oder auslesen wollen (Temperaturen z.B.), Firmware updaten muss, etc.  Ich versteh deinen Plan mit dem Hahn immer noch nicht ganz, könntest du das skizzieren? In meinem Kopfkino funktioniert das irgendwie nicht^^  Temperaturen im AGB messen reicht voll und ganz, und die Verschlauchung ist top.




Ok cool danke für die umfangreichen Tipps und Ratschläg echt cool kann leider kein gefällt mir drücken bin am Iphone


Sry kann nicht Skizzieren bin ned am Rechner aber hab ein Foto wie ich es mir vorstelle.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahhhh, jetzt versteh ich. Na das macht natürlich auch Sinn. Ich würde aber auf Numemr sicher gehen und hinter den Kugelhahn noch einen Verschlussstopfen rein schrauben. Wenn eine Laing mit 100% gegen so einen Hahn drückt, hätte ich nicht die Ruhe weg um zu glauben, dass da alles dicht bleibt. Ich würde generell nie eine "offene" Stelle im Kreislauf lassen (auch wenn das streng genommen nicht zum Kreislauf gehört, aber du weißt sicher was ich meine )


----------



## CSharper (16. September 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ahhhh, jetzt versteh ich. Na das macht natürlich auch Sinn. Ich würde aber auf Numemr sicher gehen und hinter den Kugelhahn noch einen Verschlussstopfen rein schrauben. Wenn eine Laing mit 100% gegen so einen Hahn drückt, hätte ich nicht die Ruhe weg um zu glauben, dass da alles dicht bleibt. Ich würde generell nie eine "offene" Stelle im Kreislauf lassen (auch wenn das streng genommen nicht zum Kreislauf gehört, aber du weißt sicher was ich meine )



Guten Morgen-.-
Verschlussstopfen ist dabei im Warenkorb 
Juu kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brav  Bei Fragen, fragen!


----------



## mda31 (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na dann Frage: Bei der Aquacomputer AS XT und der D5 - USB und Tachosignal - Wie lang kann man diese Kabel verlängern? Bin im Elektrotechnischem Wesen nicht sehr bewandert...


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel cm brauchst du denn? Also ich weiß, dass interne USB-Kabel mit einem Meter Länge verkauft werden. Da das Tachosignal nur ein Puls ist, sollte wohl auch dort so eine Länge keinerlei Problem darstellen.


----------



## mda31 (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute Frage. Da das momentan nur eine Idee ist die mir nicht aus dem Kopf geht weiß ich es noch nicht genau. 1 Meter könnte/dürfte reichen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Allzu viel Erfahrungen zu solchen Längen gibt es sicher noch nicht, aber womöglich weiß da jemand anders hier mehr als ich. Wenn 1m klappt, dann funktionieren sicher auch 1,20m  Laut Spezifikation dürfen normale USB-Kabel (externe mit Schirmung) 5m lang werden, ich denke das klappt.


----------



## ConCAD (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1 Meter Länge wird keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. September 2014)

Das USB Kabel das bei ner AS XT und beim Aquero beiliegt hat 1m. Ich habe beide nochmal um jeweils 1m verlängert, da beides bei mir extern ist. Also beide 2m, und es funktioniert problemlos, auch ohne Schirmung.


----------



## Stox (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem 900D los? Corsair Obsidian Series 900D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011022-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Schon seit 2 Wochen recht bescheiden Lieferbar/Verfügbar.


----------



## mda31 (16. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ist es möglich zwei AGBs in einem Kreislauf zu verwenden und einen davon auch zwischen Komponenten zu hängen, oder müssen beide direkt vor der Pumpe sein?

Angedacht war sowas: Pumpe - CPU - GraKa - AGB1 - Radi1 - Radi2 - AGB2 - Pumpe

AGB1 wäre höher als alles andere. Ginge das oder gibbet da Probleme?


----------



## illousion (17. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So weit ich weiß ist das kein Problem, Hauptsache das Wasser fließt von alleine aus dem AGB mit dem du befüllst in die Pumpe 



Stox schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem 900D los? Corsair Obsidian Series 900D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011022-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Schon seit 2 Wochen recht bescheiden Lieferbar/Verfügbar.



Bei Alternate läuft doch o:


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Idealstens, danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte keinerlei Probleme mit zwei agbs geben. Will ich selber ja auch machen, weil mir der kleine aufsatz-agb der dc-lt zu klein ist. Und da ich den nunmal habe, will ich den nicht einfach blöde rumliegen lassen. Also zwei nutzen. Wie das dann mit dem befüllen und verschlauchen am besten klappt, werde ich erst sehen, wenn ich alles an Komponenten und vor allem das case habe.


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie werden den die Agbs angewiesen / zugeordent 
mag jetzte kein 12 seiten nachlesen

Bearbeitung.: würd kein Agb wirkürrlich einbaun, auf den wird warscheinlich ordendlich druck endstehn, nacheinander ist kein problem ^^


----------



## Joungmerlin (17. September 2014)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Bearbeitung.: würd kein Agb wirkürrlich einbaun, auf den wird warscheinlich ordendlich druck endstehn, nacheinander ist kein problem ^^



Wenn ich mich recht an meinen Physikunterricht in der Schule und auch an den Fachkundeunterricht in Sachen Bremse in der Berufsschule erinner, ist in einem geschlossenem hydraulischem Kreislauf der Druck im gesamtem System gleich. 
Also kann er den zweiten AGB auch irgendwo dazwischen einbauen. 
Ob ein zweiter AGB sinnvoll ist lass ich jetzt mal so im Raum stehen.


----------



## JakPol (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zwei AGBs im System, mit ca. 1 Meter Höhenunterschied. Und ich stelle fest, dass der untere AGB, der direkt auf der Pumpe sitzt, ca. alle 3 Wochen leer ist und ich da nachfüllen muss, damit die Pumpe nicht irgendwann Luft zieht. Es scheint, als würde der Transport von Luft zum unteren AGB super klappen und als würde die Luft da dann eben das Wasser in den oberen AGB verdrängen. Zwischen unterem AGB und oberem AGB hingegen scheint kaum Luft zu sein, so dass im oberen AGB auch keine Luftabtrennung geschieht, so dass der immer weiter mit Wasser vollläuft. Mein nächster Umbauschritt wird sein, genau das wieder rückgängig zu machen und nur noch einen AGB zu verbauen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach Temperatur ändert sich der Druck im Kreislauf, ggf. hab ich ja den Sinn eines Agb´s nicht ganz verstanden.

Hatte 2 Abgs hintereinander gehabt, WaKü Passiv ! Hab es mit prime95 + 3d mark gleichzeitig ordendlich gequellt was glaubst wo das wasser langsamm sein weg raus gesucht hat ? 

Der obere AGB wurde randvoll der im laufwerkschacht kamm mitn auffüllen nicht hinterher !!!


Bearbeitung.: was klappen könte wär wenn die agbs auf der gleichen höhe sind <- in den fall bin ich mir nicht sicher !!!!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der hauptzeck vom agb ist meines wissens, dass sich dort die luft sammeln kann. der druckunterschied zwischen kalt und warm wird eher durch die schläuche abgefangen, denke ich. 
aber so groß kann der unterschied eigendlich nicht sein. 

wie ich schon in meinem letzten post sagte, bei mir steht die genaue positionierung von den komponenten noch nicht fest, das kann ich erst sehen, wenn ich alles hier habe.
das case kommt anfang nächsten monat, dann werde ich auch das tagebuch dazu eröffnen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, den kleinen Agb auf der Pumpe wie den zB. Watercool DDC Tank Pro darfst du in dem sinn nicht wirklich mir anrechnen, sollte der auf der Pumpe großer sein JA !

Wenns wär probiert den bin ich mal aufs ergebnis gespannt, werd mein wakü kreislauf die nächsten monate nicht mehr verändern....


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei AGBs im System, mit ca. 1 Meter Höhenunterschied. Und ich stelle fest, dass der untere AGB, der direkt auf der Pumpe sitzt, ca. alle 3 Wochen leer ist und ich da nachfüllen muss, damit die Pumpe nicht irgendwann Luft zieht.



Äh und wo geht das ganze Wasser hin das du nachfüllst?


----------



## mda31 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich gehe mal von einer "Wasser-Umfüllung" aus statt nachzufüllen. Reine Spekulation. Würde bei diesem Thema diese Druckausgleichsmembran von AC helfen?

Edith: Zum veranschaulichen: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2933


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Wasser verlagert sich, der druck steigt ! Die Luft was oben im Radi war wird nach unten gedrückt also in Radi 2 ...Das heist im AGB muss erstmal ein gewisser druck endstehn damit das wasser " falln kann " Kann es aber nicht weil die luft im untern AGB ( 2 ) ist und gegendrückt

Ich betreib mein Sys nur mit Desst.Wasser & Passiv da muss ich auch alle paar Tage mal was nachschütten, würd ich noch was dazu geben den nicht G30/G45 wenn ich mich nicht irr

Kenn kein der das eingebaut hat & Live hab ichs auch noch nie gesehn.Türlich kennt mans. Würd mirs nie einbaun, hab ja kein schnellkochtopf wo so krasser druck endsteht


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine Wakü läuft monatelang ohne Nachfüllen, und so gehört das auch, bei deinem Auto muss du ja auch nicht regelmäßig Kühlwasser nachfüllen...  (ich schon aber das hat andere Gründe (altes Auto hat ein kleines Leck  ))


----------



## mda31 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einem Auto kann man auch mal mehr Öl als Benzin verbrauchen übertrieben gesagt. Ich könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das innerhalb von 3 Wochen eine AGB-Ladung mal eben verdunstet wenn kein Leck vorherrscht was ich mir bei JakPol's Setup/Aufbau (schönes Worklog btw.) auch nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Joselman (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss auch ab und an mal was nachfüllen. Nicht viel, vieleicht so 50ml in 2 Monaten.

Wo das Zeug allerdings hin geht kann ich nicht sagen. Soweit ist alles trocken. Eventuell verdunstet das und geht über die Durckausgleichsmembran aus dem Kreislauf.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das zeug diffundiert durch die schläuche, aber in so geringen mengen, dass sich das nirgends absetzt. aber auf dauer sieht man das halt im agb.
so hab ich das zumindest verstanden


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser wird Dampf wird wieder zu Wasser das ergibt Druck das wiederrum rechnet mal alles zamm wo geht das wasser hin und wie wird der druck verteilt ?

Jetzt mal ernsthaft überlegs bevor ihr schreibt 

Nach dem AGB ist an und für sich ende im gelende einer WaKü danach ist nur noch " Fall " Bzw nur noch der druck der dafür sorgt das die pumpe ausreichend versorgt wird


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

müsste man mal nachmessen, wie genau sich das mit dem druck verhält. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da große unterschiede im druck gibt, zwischen wakü kalt und wakü warm.
aber zu dampf wird das wasser in der wakü nicht, so hohe temperaturen, dass das wasser kocht, wären für einige der komponenten bereits tödlich.


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Temps hast du denn, das dein Wasser verdampft?


----------



## Joselman (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser verdunstet aber auch bei weit unter 100°.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verdunsten und verdampfen sind ein großer unterschied. Und in einem geschlossenem system ist ja eigendlich keine Möglichkeit zum verdunsten. Ist ja alles dicht.


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mit Temps was Hardware angeht kenn ich mich denk ich mal gut genug aus sonst würd ich nicht sowas betreiben, es sind meine Beobachtungen gewesen und die Logischte erklärung ist der Natürliche lauf der ding & der normale weg des Klimas ^^

@ JakPol

Mich würden deine Temps interessiern !


Meine Temps mit ein 360ger + 420ger 

Cpu   Idle: 40° C, Last: 45-50°C 
GaKa Idle: 35° C, Last: 50-55°C maxi je nach settig & game 60-65C°


----------



## Joselman (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Verdunsten und verdampfen sind ein großer unterschied. Und in einem geschlossenem system ist ja eigendlich keine Möglichkeit zum verdunsten. Ist ja alles dicht.


 
Im AGB ist Luft und da kann man beobachten, dass der AGB wie beschlagen ist. Oben auf dem AGB habe ich die Ausgleichsmembran. Daher meine Vermutung, dass dort über den Druckausgleich der Membran quasi Wasser (in Form von feuchter Luft) den Kreislauf verlässt.


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kaufts ihr nur und baus ein oder wisst ihr wie die teile auch funken ?

@  Joselman

Hättest gleich die beschreibung von dem teil hier posten könn das ist genau der sinn das teiles das druck raus geht,ausgleicht den agb arbeit abnimmt


----------



## Joselman (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sinn der Membran ist mir durchaus bewusst. Dafür hab ich das Teil ja gekauft. Es geht mir nur um den geringen Wasserverlust....


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hast dir selbst erklärt 

Ich bin Raus und werd gespannt auf die Ergebnisse warten

Noch zu empfehln sind die Themen 



Spoiler



http://www.physikfuerkids.de/lab1/wetter/wolken/regen.html





Spoiler



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destillation


----------



## JakPol (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Äh und wo geht das ganze Wasser hin das du nachfüllst?


In den oberen AGB. Da ist der Wasserpegel mittlerweile bedeutend angestiegen, im unteren sinkt er wie gesagt kontinuierlich ab. 



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> @ JakPol
> 
> Mich würden deine Temps interessiern !
> 
> ...


 
Bei BF4 mit 64 Spielern, maximale Grafikdetails, 1920*1080: CPU 42°, GPU 48°, Wassertemperaur 39°.
Im Idle ist die CPU bei 23°, die GPU bei 34°, Wasser bei 29°.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann solltest du dein oberes AGB überprüfen, der sollte undicht sein. Wenn Luft entweicht, dann füllt sich das AGB mit Wasser. Meine CPU erreicht bei 4.7 GHz und 28°C Luft Temperatur, 47°C.


----------



## illousion (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Physik für Kids - Wolken


 
Made my day


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Heatkiller 4.0 in Entwicklung



Das der in Entwicklung ist, war schon lange zu vermuten. Die viel wichtigere Frage wäre doch aber:
Wann ist die Entwicklung fertig?

Die jetzt endlich erschienen Acryl-Version der GPU-X³ wurde schließlich auch schon vor langer Zeit angedeutet und vom TCC braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden…
Watercool macht gute Produkte und es ist immer wieder schön, wenn was neues kommt - aber mit Vorankündigungen muss man vorsichtig sein, im Rahmen des Perfektionismus können da ganz schnell ein paar Monate (oder Quartale) Verzögerung ins Haus flattern.




skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Bis 60mm ist es noch sehr leise



Oberhalb von 60 mm wirds eher wieder silent-kompatibler, weil die richtig dicken Dinger meist deutlich größere Lamellenabstände haben. (Siehe z.B. das gute Abschneiden des Monsta in der aktuellen PCGH bei 750 rpm)




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Nur dest Wasser reicht. Zumindest bei neuen Sachen, gebrauchte würde ich gründlicher reinigen



Gerade bei Radiatoren würde ich neue sogar besser reinigen, als gebrauchte. In gebrauchten hast du im Worst Case Rückstände von Farbzusätzen - die sind aber mehr oder minder wasserlöslich und allenfalls ein optisches Problem. In neuen Radiatoren können fettige Rückstände sein, die dir die Kühler verschleimen.




Nijo44 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eig. von Durchlaufkühlern? Die Idee ist doch ziemlich gut


 
Ich hab nie verstanden, was daran gut sein soll, zwischen eine Kompressorkühlung und ein Stück Hardware einen Wasserkreislauf zu bauen, anstatt den Verdampfer direkt drauf zu setzen. Letzteres bringt wesentlich bessere Temperaturen und weniger Isolierungsaufwand.




Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ah ich dachte mir wenn der Hahn am Eingang der Pumpe ist pumpt die das ganze Wasser über den Ausgang also dort wo sie druck aufbaut über den ganzen Kreislauf bis zum Kugelhahn hinaus.



Rauspumpen kannst du vergessen, weder Pumpen noch die Wasserwege in einer Wakü sind sonderlich gut für saugenden Betrieb geeignet. Eine Pumpe kann nur das Wasser beschleunigen, dass von allein bis zu ihr kommt. Aber was von allein zur Pumpe kommt, läuft auch von allein aus dem Kreislauf, wenn man ihn an der Stelle öffnet 




acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Das Wasser verlagert sich, der druck steigt ! Die Luft was oben im Radi war wird nach unten gedrückt also in Radi 2 ...Das heist im AGB muss erstmal ein gewisser druck endstehn damit das wasser " falln kann " Kann es aber nicht weil die luft im untern AGB ( 2 ) ist und gegendrückt



Die Luft wird nirgendwo hingedrückt, sondern als Luftblase mitgerissen. Der Volumenausgleich findet somit instan und lokal statt: Ein Bisschen Wasser nimmt den Platz ein, wo eben noch ein Bisschen Luft war. Druckunterschiede gibt es nicht, sieht man mal von den 0,05-0,2 bar ab, die sich als Gradient von der Druck- zur Saugseite der Pumpe ziehen und etwaigen 0,05-0,1 bar statischen Druck durch Höhenunterschiede im Kreislauf.



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Wasser wird Dampf wird wieder zu Wasser das ergibt Druck



Jup, Druck von der Buchhaltung, wenn die Hardware erst >100 °C erreicht, dann stirbt und so dass Wasser wieder kalt werden lässt 



> Nach dem AGB ist an und für sich ende im gelende einer WaKü danach ist nur noch " Fall " Bzw nur noch der druck der dafür sorgt das die pumpe ausreichend versorgt wird


 
Wasser fällt in einem Kreislauf für gewöhnlich nicht.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> müsste man mal nachmessen, wie genau sich das mit dem druck verhält. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da große unterschiede im druck gibt, zwischen wakü kalt und wakü warm.



Wenn du irgendwo einen ungenutzten Abgang hast: Schließ einen Schlauch an, lege ihn senkrecht nach oben, fülle ihn mit Wasser und vergleiche den Wasserspiegel in kaltem und warmen Zustand. 1 cm zusätzliche Wassersäule entsprechen einem Druckanstieg um 0,01 bar. Ich persönlich wäre aber nicht einmal überrascht, wenn der Wasserspiegel sinkt, weil die warmen weichen Schläuche sich stärker ausdehnen, als das Wasser.



Joselman schrieb:


> Im AGB ist Luft und da kann man beobachten, dass der AGB wie beschlagen ist. Oben auf dem AGB habe ich die Ausgleichsmembran. Daher meine Vermutung, dass dort über den Druckausgleich der Membran quasi Wasser (in Form von feuchter Luft) den Kreislauf verlässt.


 
Die Membran ist dünner, als Schläuche und somit etwas stärker beteiligt, prinzipiell wird aber überall Wasser diffundieren.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Heatkiller 4.0: Dass der Kühler schon länger entwickelt wird war mir klar, ich hege die Hoffnung, dass wenn sie es nun schriftlich machen, auch der Release nah ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwo einen ungenutzten Abgang hast: Schließ einen Schlauch an, lege ihn senkrecht nach oben, fülle ihn mit Wasser und vergleiche den Wasserspiegel in kaltem und warmen Zustand. 1 cm zusätzliche Wassersäule entsprechen einem Druckanstieg um 0,01 bar. Ich persönlich wäre aber nicht einmal überrascht, wenn der Wasserspiegel sinkt, weil die warmen weichen Schläuche sich stärker ausdehnen, als das Wasser.


 
ah, man braucht also nichtmal großartig was an testequipment. ich werde es irgendwann mal ausprobieren. ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass bei meiner letzten wakü der wasserstand im agb in betrieb um 1-2cm gesunken ist, das wird aber wohl eher daran gelegen haben, dass das wasser in betrieb auch die letzten luftblasen im radi ausgefüllt hat, da dieser höher hing, als der agb.


----------



## illousion (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ruyven teilt aus. 

Manchmal denke ich mir aber echt, dass einige heir den Physikunterricht geschwänzt haben. Wenn Wasser im Kreislauf verdampft, dann sollte echt über mehr Kühlfläche nachgedacht werden


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ruyven ist hier mein persönlicher wakü-guru


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. September 2014)

Also mein Guru is ja Bundymania; )


----------



## acidburn1811 (19. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo wär austeilt kann muss auch einstecken könn.

" Falln " war unter anführungszeichen, naja man kann es auch schön schreiben.

Wär an ein AGB kein weiter Anschluss wo das wasser ablaufen könnt was hätte man im Prinzip ? Wird sicher kein Druck endstehn ...achso nennt man Bar.
Natürlich dennen sich zuerst die Schläuche, weil ja die mitgerissene Luftblase mitgerissen wurde und im 2ten AGB hängt und weiter zur Pumpe nix mehr geliefert wird, wodurch der Durchfluss Blockiert wird!

Bzw verlangsammt ^^wo durch druck/Bar endsteht weil sich ja sonst die schläuche nicht dennen würden 

Das Regelt an und für sich nur ein AGB, deswegen hatte ich geschrieben um das verlagern der Luftblase zu Vermeiden, das es ggf. klappen könnte wenn die AGBs auf gleicher Höhe sind damit der Durchfluss bestehn bleibt 


In dem Sinne hab ich recht. Ein AGB ist nicht dazu gedacht das wasser mit den Druck der Pumpe weiter zubefördern, sondern Ruhig fallen zulassen die Lufblase was in ein AGB allein wär würde sich je nach Temp mit verändern ( mal größer mal kleiner ) und dafür sorgen das die pumpe immer gleichmäßig befüllt ist 


vlt kannst das auch schön schreiben und den sinn des Agbs ausführlicher erklärn anschliessend + Mebrana...Wiki is keine Hilfe !


----------



## illousion (19. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komme mit der Grammatik des Ganzen nicht zurecht :/
Und wenn du bar = Druck setzt, machst du einen Fehler, Druck ist eine physikalische Größe und Bar die Einheit selbiger, wennschon p * 

Sagt mal, ne Eheim 1046 sollte dich nen Kühlkreislauf mit Alphacool CPU Cooler + Alphacool GPX + Alphacool MB Chip Cooler + externer MoRa  + Pumpe selbst extern schaffen, wenn der Höhenunterschied nicht all zu enorm ist oder? 

Und wehe jetzt kommen Kommentare zu der Alphacool Ausstattung, ich mag die Firma auch nciht, aber passt einfach zum Design *


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. September 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Ich komme mit der Grammatik des Ganzen nicht zurecht :/
> Und wenn du bar = Druck setzt, machst du einen Fehler, Druck ist eine physikalische Größe und Bar die Einheit selbiger, wennschon p
> 
> Sagt mal, ne Eheim 1046 sollte dich nen Kühlkreislauf mit Alphacool CPU Cooler + Alphacool GPX + Alphacool MB Chip Cooler + externer MoRa  + Pumpe selbst extern schaffen, wenn der Höhenunterschied nicht all zu enorm ist oder?
> ...



Nimm ne AquaComputer XT in ner von dir beliebigen Variante. Die basiert auf der Eheim 1046, hat allerdings eine elektronische Drehzahlregelung und einige weitere Verbesserungen zum Original, wie z.B. eine andere Welle mit nem anderen Flügelrad. 
Die Unterschiede der drei Varianten kannst du bei Aquatuning oder direkt bei Aqua Computer nachschauen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich sind die Höhenunterschiede nicht relevant, wenn das system dicht ist. Ich hab irgendwo mal was von ein test mit einer Pumpe, ner Menge Schlauch und einem Hochhaus gelesen.


----------



## illousion (19. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Nimm ne AquaComputer XT in ner von dir beliebigen Variante. Die basiert auf der Eheim 1046, hat allerdings eine elektronische Drehzahlregelung und einige weitere Verbesserungen zum Original, wie z.B. eine andere Welle mit nem anderen Flügelrad.
> Die Unterschiede der drei Varianten kannst du bei Aquatuning oder direkt bei Aqua Computer nachschauen.


 
Habe schon ne normale, wollte nur wissen, was ihr da so zum Durchfluss sagt (:


----------



## Joselman (19. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Aquastream macht noch 95l/h verbaut sind diverse Kühler (CPU, GPU, NB, SB, RAM, Aquaero) ein Filter und 4 Radis.


----------



## illousion (19. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann sollte die standard 1046 bei mir keine Probleme haben


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 1046 hat genug Leistung, 2 kühler, CPU, GPU, NB, Spawa, SB, und 2 AGBs. Dabei ist meine von 2008.
Die 1046 ist absolut lautlos und vibriert kaum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> vlt kannst das auch schön schreiben und den sinn des Agbs ausführlicher erklärn anschliessend + Mebrana...



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ich versteh keinen einzigen Abschnitt deiner kreativen Wort-Aneinanderreihungen und das Bisschen, was ich zu den Stichworten reininterpretieren könnte, würde hinten und vorn nicht passen. 




illousion schrieb:


> ISagt mal, ne Eheim 1046 sollte dich nen Kühlkreislauf mit Alphacool CPU Cooler + Alphacool GPX + Alphacool MB Chip Cooler + externer MoRa  + Pumpe selbst extern schaffen, wenn der Höhenunterschied nicht all zu enorm ist oder?


 
Meine macht mehr mit, aber man sollte keine hohen Durchflusswerte erwarten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, hat AT die Radiatorschablonen aus dem Shop genommen, oder bin ich nur zu doof die zu finden?


----------



## illousion (20. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine macht mehr mit, aber man sollte keine hohen Durchflusswerte erwarten.


 
Wer braucht schon hohen Durchfluss 
Ich bin Silent fan und nicht extrem Overclocker (:


----------



## ConCAD (20. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@euMelBeumel: Die gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Menno, aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst die Dinger zum ausdrucken? Ich hab die mir mal alle runtergeladen. Ich bin grad nur am Handy aber ich lade die morgen mal irgendwie hoch und verlinke die.


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte 3 Monitore laufen zu lassen? Oder braucht man dazu echt eine 2.? :/


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte 3 Monitore laufen zu lassen? Oder braucht man dazu echt eine 2.? :/


Mit der 980 kannst du 3 betreiben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist hier eigendlich OT. 
Drei screens mit einer Karte sind an sich kein Problem, die Frage ist nur, welche Auflösung man nutzt. Und welche Ansprüche an fps man hat.


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry für den OT, ist es möglich mit einer Wassergekühlten Nvidia 3 Monitore zu betreiben?  
Dachte da an 1x 4k und 2 mal 1280x1024 und bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eigentlich auf die 960 warten, nein ich will keine besonders anspruchsvollen Spiele spielen, die 4k will ich nur um bei spielen wie LoL und Minecraft mehr Überblick zu haben


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2014)

Hach, dieser ironische Unterton^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. September 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Sorry für den OT, ist es möglich mit einer Wassergekühlten Nvidia 3 Monitore zu betreiben?
> Dachte da an 1x 4k und 2 mal 1280x1024 und bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eigentlich auf die 960 warten, nein ich will keine besonders anspruchsvollen Spiele spielen, die 4k will ich nur um bei spielen wie LoL und Minecraft mehr Überblick zu haben


Nein. Außer einer deiner 1280x1024 hat dvi-d. Die GTX9*0 hat nur einen Analog-Ausgang

Gibts jetzt schon ein Datum für den Headkiller 4.0?


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2014)

Ja, August 2016


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Außer einer deiner 1280x1024 hat dvi-d. Die GTX9*0 hat nur einen Analog-Ausgang
> 
> Gibts jetzt schon ein Datum für den Headkiller 4.0?


 
Auf den Heatkiller würde ich mich auch freuen :/

Habe 3 mit DVI - D, das sollte kein Problem darstellen 
Wie lange denkt ihr dauert es bis Alphacool die GPX für die 9x0er Reihe rausbringt? Ich sitze auf glühenden Kohlen, endlich meine Wakü wieder zum laufen zu bringen :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt doch auch welche von AC und EK WB. Nimm doch dort ein einen.


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht mir ums Design von denen, das passt sehr gut, es müssen nur die Alphacool Logos verschwinden, denn wer will so etwas schon in seinem PC 

Also die 9x0er können alle 3 Grafikkarten ansprechen oder nur die Topmodelle?
Weil ich mich mit weniger als 3 Monitoren so eingeengt fühle auf dem Desktop


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wie lange denkt ihr dauert es bis Alphacool die GPX für die 9x0er Reihe rausbringt? Ich sitze auf glühenden Kohlen, endlich meine Wakü wieder zum laufen zu bringen :/


 
Also wenn du eine GTX970 mit kurzem PCB kaufst, dann kannst du jetzt schon Wasserkühler drauf schnallen.


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nen i3 3220 und momentan reicht der mir, daher würde ich am liebsten auf die 960 warten, mehr wäre verschwendetes Geld :/
Die wakü ist sowieso unnötig bei den Komponenten, aber mir macht das basteln Spaß daher kann ichs nicht erwarten 
Am liebsten würde ich meine 7870 behalten aber rotes PCB und keine passende Wasserkühler sind ein Hindernis..
Somit stellt sich mir halt die Frage ob die 960 Kompatibel zu 3 Monitoren ist, denn mein Passiv NT würde mir für die sparsame Karte danken


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einer Karte wie der 960, wird womöglich sogar ein passiver Betrieb möglich sein. Wenn nicht GPU-Only und ein paar Kühlerchen auf die restlichen warmen Teile, das langt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher.
Die 970er braucht auch mehr als die 980er obwohl weniger Leistung.

Womöglich setzt sich der Trend bei der 960er fort.


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher.
> Die 970er braucht auch mehr als die 980er obwohl weniger Leistung.
> 
> Womöglich setzt sich der Trend bei der 960er fort.


 
Das stimmt so nciht ganz, die 970er braucht mehr wenn du sie auf ähnliche Leistung overclockst. Und Passiv kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich würde wenn der i3 schon nicht OCed werden kann wenigstens die Graka ein wenig OCen 
das einzige was ich hallt noch wissen muss ist die Sache mit 3 Monitoren.. :/
Alles widerspricht sich


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf den Diagrammen hier: http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/gra...x-980/test/geforce_gtx_980,723,3078381,8.html

sieht man deutlich dass die MSi 970 mehr braucht als die 980er dafür aber bei weitem nicht die gleiche Leistung vorzeigt.


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gamestar Nvidia 970 Test schrieb:


> Anders als bei der Geforce GTX 980 (wo es zum Start nur das Modell von Nvidia gibt) kommt von der Geforce GTX 970 kein Referenz-Design von Nvidia auf den Markt, sondern nur von den diversen Herstellern bereits in Sachen Kühler und Taktraten angepasste Varianten. Für unseren Test der Geforce GTX 970 verwenden wir entsprechend die MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G.





Gamestar Nvidia 970 Test schrieb:


> Wer sich wundert, warum die Geforce GTX 980 mit insgesamt 280 Watt trotz höherer 3D-Leistung weniger Strom benötigt, hat eine berechtigte Frage. Die Ursache liegt in der kräftigen Übertaktung der MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming, die dadurch in Sachen 3D-Leistung nahe an die mit mehr Shadern ausgestattete GTX 980 herankommt, sich das aber mit einem höheren Stromverbrauch in Folge der Taktsteigerung erkauft.



   -->Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10%weniger Leistung und 20Watt mehr Verbrauch 
Meist sind Costum Designs auch sparsamer.

Somit gebe ich das hier:





illousion schrieb:


> -->Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


  gerne an dich zurück


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zuletzt waren die Referenzmodell deutlich sparsamer als die Custom Designs. Das letzte mal dass die Custom weniger Strom verbraucht haben war Fermi. Der hat extrem mit der Temperatur skaliert, was aber wiederum Referenzmodelle mit nachgerüsteter Wakü wieder zur sparsamsten Lösung gemacht hat.


----------



## illousion (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> 10%weniger Leistung und 20Watt mehr Verbrauch
> Meist sind Costum Designs auch sparsamer.


 
Die Leistung ist ähnlich und nciht bei weitem schlechter. Es kommt nur darauf an, unter welchen Einstellungen du spielst.


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zuletzt waren die Referenzmodell deutlich sparsamer als die Custom Designs. Das letzte mal dass die Custom weniger Strom verbraucht haben war Fermi. Der hat extrem mit der Temperatur skaliert, was aber wiederum Referenzmodelle mit nachgerüsteter Wakü wieder zur sparsamsten Lösung gemacht hat.


 
Dieses "Phänomen" kommt auch bei AMD vor.

Z.B. bei Tahiti.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder Hawaii. Aber wenigstens können sie sich meist rausreden bei AMD. Auf Hawaii ist es schließlich warm.

Funktioniert es wirklich, auf das Referenzdesign der GTX970 (kurzes PCB) den GTX670 Kühler zu packen wie bei der GTX760?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jab das klappt, ist das gleiche PCB.

Edit: das hier sollten die passenden Karten sein: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-465135

Von EVGA gibt es auch noch eine, aber die ist nicht im Preisvergleich gelistet, ich hoffe die kommt noch. Gerade wegen dem Feature mit der Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel.


----------



## oelkanne (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe das AMD mal die Fahne hoch hält dann gibts vielleicht Nachfolger Karten für mich


----------



## Joselman (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es derzeit irgendwelche Gutschein Aktionen bei Aquatuning und hätte noch jemand einen solchen Code?


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Gibt es derzeit irgendwelche Gutschein Aktionen bei Aquatuning und hätte noch jemand einen solchen Code?


 
Code: Jap... aber den brauch ich selbst ^^


----------



## DOcean (22. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Sorry für den OT, ist es möglich mit einer Wassergekühlten Nvidia 3 Monitore zu betreiben?
> Dachte da an 1x 4k und 2 mal 1280x1024 und bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eigentlich auf die 960 warten, nein ich will keine besonders anspruchsvollen Spiele spielen, die 4k will ich nur um bei spielen wie LoL und Minecraft mehr Überblick zu haben



3D Vision Surround | System Requirements | GeForce

Wird vlt. bald ein Update bekommen die Auswahlhilfe... die 780 kann 3 Moni an einer Karte...


----------



## illousion (22. September 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> 3D Vision Surround | System Requirements | GeForce
> 
> Wird vlt. bald ein Update bekommen die Auswahlhilfe... die 780 kann 3 Moni an einer Karte...



Da es anscheinend nur den topmodellen vorbehalten ist, wird es wohl doch eher ne ati werden, wenn ich die unter Wasser etwas OCen will, kann man bei der 270 da gut was machen?


----------



## CSharper (29. September 2014)

Abend Leute 

Kann mir jemand erläutern wie er den DFM an eine Aquaero angeschlossen hat also wo welchen Anschluss? Hab nämlich das USB Kabel vom DFM an das Mainboard und den 3 Poligen von Aquabus an High Flow von dem Aquaero und bekomm kein Signal in der Aquasuite? Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der dfm wird entweder über das aquabus-kabel an die aquaero angeschlossen, oder über usb direkt ans mainboard. beides gleichzeitig ist sinnfrei.


----------



## skyhigh5 (29. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Abend Leute
> 
> Kann mir jemand erläutern wie er den DFM an eine Aquaero angeschlossen hat also wo welchen Anschluss? Hab nämlich das USB Kabel vom DFM an das Mainboard und den 3 Poligen von Aquabus an High Flow von dem Aquaero und bekomm kein Signal in der Aquasuite? Danke für die Hilfe.


 
Für den DFM alleine an der Aquaero brauchst du ein 4 Pol Aquabus Kabel.


----------



## CSharper (29. September 2014)

Ok das heisst entweder 4 Pin an Aquaero allein ,oder 3 Pin und USB ans MB? Also muss der 3 Pin  an den High Flow Anschluss oder?


----------



## ConCAD (29. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, entweder 4Pin-Aquabus oder nur per USB ans Mainboard.


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

ConCAD schrieb:


> Nein, entweder 4Pin-Aquabus oder nur per USB ans Mainboard.




Ok werds heute Abend ausprobieren danke.


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend Leute

Hab jetzt das USB Kabel ein paar mal umgesteckt doch in der Aquasuite unter DFM wird mir nichts angezeigt, weiss nicht mehr weiter.
Vielleicht kann jemand etwas mit den Fotos anfangen und mir weiterhelfen-.-


----------



## skyhigh5 (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ging bei mir auch nicht.

Shoggy meinte die Platine des DFM ist Schrott


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ging bei mir auch nicht.  Shoggy meinte die Platine des DFM ist Schrott



Wieso soll die hin über sein-.-?


----------



## skyhigh5 (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Wieso soll die hin über sein-.-?


Wenn sie mit 4Pol nicht erkannt wird kann man das auf einen defekt zurückführen

USB und Aquabus werden nämlich getrennt angesteuert - USB funktioniert Aquabus jedoch nicht oder andersrum.


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab aber kein 4 Pin Kabel? Nur über USB angehängt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder andersrum!


----------



## Joselman (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den DFM ans Mainboard oder ans AE angeschlossen?

Edit: wer lesen kann...


----------



## skyhigh5 (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Hast du den DFM ans Mainboard oder ans AE angeschlossen?


 
Mit USB wird er es eher ans MB angeschlossen haben


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2014)

Jub MB-.- Kann doch ned sein-.-hab überhaupt keinen Lust das Teil auszubauen und zurück zu senden momentan-.-


----------



## Shoggy (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das USB Kabel ein paar mal umgesteckt doch in der Aquasuite unter DFM wird mir nichts angezeigt, weiss nicht mehr weiter.
> Vielleicht kann jemand etwas mit den Fotos anfangen und mir weiterhelfen-.-


 
An dem Sensor ist das USB-Kabel falsch herum aufgesteckt...


----------



## skyhigh5 (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> An dem Sensor ist das USB-Kabel falsch herum aufgesteckt...


Das könnte den DFM auch zerstört haben nicht wahr?


----------



## Shoggy (30. September 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher unwahrscheinlich da ein simpler Verpolungsschutz drin ist, aber auch der ist nicht _unkaputtbar_ 

Kann man auch selber herausbekommen wenn man ein Multimeter hat. Wenn man das USB-Kabel richtig anschließt und beim USB Anschluss zwischen Pin 4 und beim Temp Anschluss Pin 2 die Spannung misst sollten da 3V anliegen. Ist das nicht der Fall hat es wahrscheinlich das USB-Interface zerschossen. Bei der Pin-Belegung beziehe ich mich auf die Abbildung in der Anleitung.


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2014)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Eher unwahrscheinlich da ein simpler Verpolungsschutz drin ist, aber auch der ist nicht unkaputtbar   Kann man auch selber herausbekommen wenn man ein Multimeter hat. Wenn man das USB-Kabel richtig anschließt und beim USB Anschluss zwischen Pin 4 und beim Temp Anschluss Pin 2 die Spannung misst sollten da 3V anliegen. Ist das nicht der Fall hat es wahrscheinlich das USB-Interface zerschossen. Bei der Pin-Belegung beziehe ich mich auf die Abbildung in der Anleitung.




Leider hab ich kein Multimeter hier,werd das Kabel mal umgekehrt einstecken.Hoffe das ich nichts kaputt gmacht habe und das es die Garantie übernimmt


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab das Kabel umgesteckt und ein paar Screenshots aus der Aquasuite gemacht vielleicht gibts  ja noch ne Chance.


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du den DFM per USB angeschlossen hast, taucht der als eigenständiges Gerät in der Aquasuite auf. 
Da kannste den in den Reitern vom Aquero lange suchen. 

Edit:

MPS sollte der DFM sein.


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oke wenn ich den anklicke erscheint das hier:

Edit:ah jetzt klappts muss ihn als mps flow anklicken,dachte sei ein High Flow-.- Steht auch so auf der Bestellung:S


----------



## SimplyAlegend (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage, langt die Fläche im Enthoo Luxe für eine Kühlung einer 2011-3 CPU und einem SLI/Crossfire Gespann mit sagen wir mal 250-300W pro Karte. 

Insgesamt Platz wäre für einen ~60 420mm Radiator oben, einen 240mm slim-radiator in der Front und einen 240mm Radiator unten (Dicke weiß ich nicht). Die Faustregel ist mit 75-125W pro 120mm Radiator ja relativ vage.

Kann man das noch leise kühlen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im idle sicher leise, last dürfte auch nicht all zu laut werden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich mittlerweile vollkommen in der Planungsphase meines Projektes angekommen bin, wollte ich einmal ein paar fachkundige Meinungen einholen. Vorweg: die Illustration ist nur schemenhaft, die Relationen stimmen so nicht, es geht mir nur darum, dass ihr wisst wie die Komponenten angeordnet werden sollen. Da ich noch einen 360er Radiator übrig haben werde (nutze ich z.Z. noch) und dieser an besagte Stelle in der Skizze passen würde, meint ihr es würde Sinn machen? Er würde mit Luft aus dem Gehäuse gekühlt werden, so weiß ich nicht genau, ob er das Wasser aktiv kühlen, stabil halten oder sogar wärmen würde? Der Anschlussaufwand wäre auch nicht ohne, außerdem würde er sicher den Luftstrom behindern (selbst wenn ich noch Lüfter dran schnallen würde). Die Kühlfläche sollte ja absolut reichen für einen X5650@4GHz@1,2V + GTX 970 mit OC + X58. Es wäre halt totaler Overkill mit noch einem Radiator, aber wenn ich mir genauere Gedanken mache, würde ich den Radi nicht einbauen.

Was meint ihr, sind meine Vermutungen korrekt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst, den radi frei im case rumhängen lassen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das sinnvoll ist.


----------



## CSharper (3. Oktober 2014)

Leute gibt es einen Temperatur Sensor den man wie ein normalen Thermometerstab in den Agb hängen kann und ans MB oder Aquaero anschliessen kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ans MB nur, wenn das einen Anschluss dafür hat. Aber ja, gibt es. 
Geh mal bei aquatuning in die Kategorie "Überwachung" und dort zu dem Temperatur Sensoren. Bin grad am Handy, kann daher nicht verlinken

edit: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...050/phobya-thermosensor-g1/4-black-matt?c=391


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Du meinst, den radi frei im case rumhängen lassen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das sinnvoll ist.


 
Naja irgendwie mit Halterungen im Case befestigen. Mir geht es um die zusätzliche Kühlfläche und ob sie denn wirklich was nützen würde (was ich einfach mal bezweifle).


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie mit Halterungen im Case befestigen. Mir geht es um die zusätzliche Kühlfläche und ob sie denn wirklich was nützen würde (was ich einfach mal bezweifle).


Der Radi würde das Wasser höchstens erwärmen


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, genau das dachte ich mir nämlich auch. Nun gut, dann muss der Radi anderweitig veräußert werden


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aussen am case sieht wieder nicht immer gut aus, aber mehr Fläche ist an sich immer gut. Aber wenn der nur die warme Luft immer wieder durchpustet, bringt der nix


----------



## CSharper (3. Oktober 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ans MB nur, wenn das einen Anschluss dafür hat. Aber ja, gibt es. Geh mal bei aquatuning in die Kategorie "Überwachung" und dort zu dem Temperatur Sensoren. Bin grad am Handy, kann daher nicht verlinken  edit: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/ueberwachung/sensor-temperatur/16050/phobya-thermosensor-g1/4-black-matt?c=391



Hmm will aber den Wasserkreislauf nicht leeren sondern im gefüllten Zustand den Sensor verbauen. Bei dem wäre ja nur die Möglichkeit geben ihn von oben rein zu drehen und dann bräuchte ich einen höhen Füllstand damit er überhaupt Kontakt mit dem Wasser hätte oder?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für eine Dauerhafte Installation sollte es doch kein Problem sein den AGB zu leeren. Der Rest vom Kreislauf kann ja voll bleiben wenn du geschickt abklemmst. 
Wenn es nur darum geht mal die Wassertemperatur zu kennen kann man auch ein Fieberthermometer(oder sonst eines mit dem passenden Temperaturbereich) in den AGB stecken.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es geht, kannst doch dein system einmal auf den kopf stellen. Dann kannst das auch ohne entleeren machen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Aussen am case sieht wieder nicht immer gut aus, aber mehr Fläche ist an sich immer gut. Aber wenn der nur die warme Luft immer wieder durchpustet, bringt der nix


 
Alles klar danke, so dachte ich mir das auch. Außen kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage und wie gesagt ich denke zwei 120er, ein 240er, ein 280er und ein 360er sollten dann denke ich doch reichen, wenn auch "nur" intern verbaut


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand grob abschätzen wie stark so ein MO-RA 360 den Durchfluss nach unten zieht? 

Meine Aquastream läuft auf max. und ich bin schon runter auf 85l/h. Im Kreislauf 2x GPU, 4x Radi, CPU, RAM, SB, NB, Filter, AE6, DFM.


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Kann jemand grob abschätzen wie stark so ein MO-RA 360 den Durchfluss nach unten zieht?
> 
> Meine Aquastream läuft auf max. und ich bin schon runter auf 85l/h. Im Kreislauf 2x GPU, 4x Radi, CPU, RAM, SB, NB, Filter, AE6, DFM.


Welche Radiatoren/wie groß?


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1x 360/45 
1x 120/30
1x 120/45
1x 240/30


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> 1x 360/45
> 1x 120/30
> 1x 120/45
> 1x 240/30


Ok die Konfig ist schon sehr suoptimal.

Würde es bei einem 360er belassen plus Mora dann wirst du ca.  Den gleichen Durchfluss wie jetzt haben.

Die 120er bremsen nur, ein zusätzlicher großer Radiator wie der Mora würde den Durchfluss auf 50l/h senken, was mMn zu wenig ist.


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja es ist halt kein Platz mehr da  

50l/h ist zu wenig, also erstmal einen 240er zusätzlich extern. Den hab ich hier rumliegen weil das mit SLI nicht mehr gepasst hat.


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja es ist halt kein Platz mehr da
> 
> 50l/h ist zu wenig, also erstmal einen 240er zusätzlich extern. Den hab ich hier rumliegen weil das mit SLI nicht mehr gepasst hat.


Ich würde die 120er rausnehmen.

Wie ist denn der Aufbau deines Systems?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die beiden 120er rauszunehmen sollte die durchflusseinbußen vom mora eigendlich ganz gut ausgleichen.


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber dann muss ich den Mora zwingend dran haben. Der PC soll auch ohne MORA noch laufen und das geht ja jetzt nur nicht mehr mit den Temps die ich gewohnt war.  

Aufbau siehe Bild. Unten ist ein 120/45 und vorne der 240/30, da drüber Filter, AE6 und DFM.


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde die Lüfter des 360er und 240er Radiators einblasend montieren und die restlichen Lüfter ohne Radiatoren ausblasend montieren.

Gleichgute Temp Werte besserer Durchfluss.



Edit: Über deiner CPU ist ein Schlauch geknickt.


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Bild ist vom Umbau hab grad kein aktuelleres... Der Schlauch ist absichtlich abgeknickt weil auf dem Bild nicht angeschlossen. 

Du meinst sicher bessere Temps bei gleichem Durchfluss?


----------



## acidburn1811 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde es genauso machen wie skyhigh5 geschrieben hat... Ram kühler


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. Oktober 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Das Bild ist vom Umbau hab grad kein aktuelleres... Der Schlauch ist absichtlich abgeknickt weil auf dem Bild nicht angeschlossen.
> 
> Du meinst sicher bessere Temps bei gleichem Durchfluss?


Nein.

Gleichgute Tempwerte, da zwei Radis rausfallen, dafür bekommen die anderen Kühlere Luft, und ganz nebenbei hast einen besseren Durchfluss.


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab was überlesen... Die Lösung gefällt mir nicht wirklich und reichen wird das wohl auch nicht richtig.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja aber dann muss ich den Mora zwingend dran haben. Der PC soll auch ohne MORA noch laufen



Wieso soll der PC auch ohne MORA laufen? Wie soll das realisiert werden - mit Schnellkupplungen? Dann kannst du den Durchfluss eh schon vergessen. BTW sind mMn 50l/h bei weitem keine Katastrophe o.ä., aber das ist ne Philosophie für sich.

Häng doch den MORA dran und lass ihn bis zu einer Temperatur X passiv laufen, die 120er nimmst du heraus.


----------



## illousion (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wieso soll der PC auch ohne MORA laufen? Wie soll das realisiert werden - mit Schnellkupplungen? Dann kannst du den Durchfluss eh schon vergessen. BTW sind mMn 50l/h bei weitem keine Katastrophe o.ä., aber das ist ne Philosophie für sich.
> 
> Häng doch den MORA dran und lass ihn bis zu einer Temperatur X passiv laufen, die 120er nimmst du heraus.


 
Schnellkupplungen von Koolance bremsen den Durchfluss doch gar nicht so stark wenn ich mich nicht irre o:


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber sie bremsen. Und bei den ganzen radis sind die möglicherweise eine bremse zuviel


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja schon (ich habe persönlich keine Erfahrungen damit), aber wenn hier schon 50l/h als nicht ausreichend gehandelt werden, sollte man nochmal drüber schauen, viel mehr wird man wohl nicht erreichen.

Ich bin ja ein Freund von internen Aufbauten, aber mit einem MORA dran ist das echt zu viel, vor allem die 120er sind einfach sinnfrei.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir mal sagen lassen, bis 30l/h ist noch OK


----------



## Bummsbirne (5. Oktober 2014)

Bitte nicht nochmal die "Diskussion" über den Durchfluss..


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ist auch meine magische Grenze, aber das soll jeder selbst wissen, ich rede da niemandem rein.


----------



## acidburn1811 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Wakü aufbau ist garantiert nicht gut bedacht, das schaut mir eher wie Tetris mit waKü teile aus, der Mora ggf. mit den 360ger würde vollkomm ausreichen.

Welche Temps hattest du erreicht das dir sorgen machen musst, wie weit ist das Sys Océd ? Bzw auch GaKas auch ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich rechne auch so: den MORA für die zwei Titanen, selbst wenn die übertaktet sind stemmt der das. Den 360er rechnen wir mal ganz großzügig für die CPU, oder vielleicht sogar eher den 240er, da der mit Frischluft versorgt wird und dann die ganze Verschlauchung um den CPU Sockel herum etwas entworren werden kann. Auf jeden Fall muss da "entschlackt" werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der mora würde das system auch mit OC alleine schaffen


----------



## Joselman (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Der Wakü aufbau ist garantiert nicht gut bedacht, das schaut mir eher wie Tetris mit waKü teile aus, der Mora ggf. mit den 360ger würde vollkomm ausreichen.
> 
> Welche Temps hattest du erreicht das dir sorgen machen musst, wie weit ist das Sys Océd ? Bzw auch GaKas auch ?


 
Die Wakü hat klein angefangen doch dann ist alles ausgeartet.  Sonst hätte ich das anders gelöst. Ich kann mich aber auch nicht für ein anderes Gehäuse entscheiden... 

Mit einer Graka hatte ich so 30° Wasser jetzt sind es 41°. Cpu läuft auf 4,6 und die Karten auf 1150 Mhz.


----------



## CSharper (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute bin ein bisschen verwirrt und zwar hab ich mir diesen DFM bestellt:

Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" G1/4 | Sensor Durchfluss | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Nur in der Aquasuite wird der als MPS Flow angezeigt? Wie soll ich jetzt wissen welche Durchflussmenge der in der Stunde abdeckt? Und nach dem Aquacomputer Benutzerhandbuch Seite 19 hat der High Flow USB und der MPS Flow eine ganz andere Artikelnr.? 
Blicke nicht mehr ganz durch.


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. Oktober 2014)

Hast du schon den Support von Aqua-Computer gefragt, bzw. Shoggy per PN?


----------



## CSharper (7. Oktober 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Hast du schon den Support von Aqua-Computer gefragt, bzw. Shoggy per PN?



Sollte ich schnellstens tun.


----------



## Shoggy (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst doch bei den Einstellungen im Dropdown-Menü nur den High-Flow Sensor auswählen wenn da momentan das falsche Gerät eingestellt ist. In allen mps Geräten sowie der D5 Pumpe mit USB und dem Durchflusssensor mit USB kommt die gleiche Platine zum Einsatz. Die sollte ab Werk korrekt voreingestellt sein, aber wen man z. B. mal einen Reset durchführt passt es meist nicht mehr und muss danach wieder korrekt eingestellt werden.

Den Durchfluss siehst du z. B. in der Demo-Seite oder bei den Alarmeinstellungen.


----------



## CSharper (8. Oktober 2014)

Hmm hört sich komisch an aber bei mir wird jede Komponente die ich auswähle erkannt ausser der High Flow Usb und die D5 Pumpe. Sonst kann ich jedes Gerät auswählen sprich Druckmesser oder Füllstandmesser und er gibt mir irgendwelche Werte an und Einstellungsoptionen öffnen sich.:S


----------



## oelkanne (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand nen Test zu nem HTFS4 am start??


----------



## Shoggy (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hmm hört sich komisch an aber bei mir wird jede Komponente die ich auswähle erkannt ausser der High Flow Usb und die D5 Pumpe. Sonst kann ich jedes Gerät auswählen sprich Druckmesser oder Füllstandmesser und er gibt mir irgendwelche Werte an und Einstellungsoptionen öffnen sich.:S


 
Das hört sich erstmal alles richtig an. Es sollte bei dir so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibt es auch nichts weiter zum Einstellen da der Sensor einen fixen Wert für die Impulszahl hat. Den Durchfluss siehst du wie erwähnt z. B. auf der Übersichtsseite oder bei den Alarmeinstellungen. Wenn der Sensor per aquabus mit einem aquaero 5 oder 6 verbunden ist wird der direkt bei den Durchflusssensor mit eingebunden.


----------



## CSharper (8. Oktober 2014)

So siehts bei mir auch aus. Nur wird dann kein Wert angezeigt , er ist nur per USB an das MB angeschlossen,werde heute Abend mich mal achten. Danke dir.


----------



## oelkanne (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

XSPC schlauch in weiß ? Irfendwelche Erfahrungen ??


----------



## CSharper (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So siehts momentan bei mir aus, gibt irgend eine Einlaufzeit? Weil manchmal gibt er was an manchmal nicht.


----------



## Shoggy (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, dass muss direkt gehen. Welchen Wert hast du denn wenn mal einer angezeigt wird?


----------



## CSharper (8. Oktober 2014)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Nein, dass muss direkt gehen. Welchen Wert hast du denn wenn mal einer angezeigt wird?



Von 0-100 alles.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Von 0-100 alles.



Hört sich nach nem verklemmten Flügelrad an.
Ausbauen und mal vorsichtig reinpusten. Das Flügelrad muss sich ganz leicht drehen.
Wenn nicht musst du das ganze Teil mal aufschrauben. 
Wenn du Glück hast ist nur das eigendliche Gehäuse zu fest zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## CSharper (9. Oktober 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Hört sich nach nem verklemmten Flügelrad an. Ausbauen und mal vorsichtig reinpusten. Das Flügelrad muss sich ganz leicht drehen. Wenn nicht musst du das ganze Teil mal aufschrauben. Wenn du Glück hast ist nur das eigendliche Gehäuse zu fest zusammengeschraubt.



Oke durch das lösen der Schrauben verlier ich nicht die Garanite oder sonst was?


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Oktober 2014)

Das musst du Shoggy fragen.

Mir hat er das bei meinem NON-USB mal empfohlen. Und sogar ne komplette Zerlegung, weil es mal ne Serie gab, in der die Welle auf dem das Flügelrad läuft nicht tief genug eingedrückt bzw. falsch herum drin war.
Bei meinem war die Welle falsch rum.


----------



## Shoggy (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Sensor kannst du selber öffnen. Die Garantie ist dann weg wenn du Mist baust a la O-Ring nicht wieder richtig einlegen etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Jemand nen Test zu nem HTFS4 am start??


 
htSf hat PCGH dieses Jahr mal getestet. HTF_4 ist sowieso kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## CSharper (9. Oktober 2014)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Den Sensor kannst du selber öffnen. Die Garantie ist dann weg wenn du Mist baust a la O-Ring nicht wieder richtig einlegen etc.



Und kann ich den im verschlauchten Zustand öffnen eher nicht oder?


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Stahlplatte kannst du so abmachen, das ist nur ne Abdeckung.
Darunter sitzt die Elektronik, und darunter is der eigendliche DFM Gehäusedeckel.
Dieser ist mit drei oder vier Inbusschrauben befestigt.
Die kannste erstmal vorsichtig ein bisschen lösen. Aber nicht zu viel sonst wird der undicht.
Sollte der DFM dann funktionieren und dicht sein, dann schraubst du die Stahlplatte wieder dran.
Sollte der DFM dann nicht mehr funktionieren, dann musst du den ausbauen, komplett zerlegen, und nachschauen, ob die Welle richtig eingebaut ist.


----------



## CSharper (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist das der DFM bist 70 Prozent Pumpenleistung einen Durchflusswert von 20-70 anzeigt .Ab 70 Prozent Pumpenleistung gibt der DFM 0 an.

Edit: bei 100 Prozent Pumpenleistung fällt er für paar Sekunden auf etwa 18 und dann konstant auf 0.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das klingt für mich, als ist der wert dann zu hoch für den dfm.
Aber Werte von 20-70 sind zu starke Schwankungen. Allerdings hab ich keinen plan, da ich so einen dfm selber nie hatte


----------



## CSharper (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der sollte doch bis 400 l/h anzeigen können-.-


----------



## Icebreaker87 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf meinem steht min 40L/h. Denke darunter wird er nicht messen können. Habe aber denn ohne USB


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erst ab 40l/h wird er genau.


----------



## CSharper (10. Oktober 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> erst ab 40l/h wird er genau.



Finds nicht so toll das ich jetzt das Teil aufschrauben soll und sehen ob alles so sitzt wie es sollte-.-


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. Oktober 2014)

Alternativ kannst du das Ding auch umtauschen.
Wenn du den DFM bei Aquatuning gekauft hast, schicken die den weiter nach AC zur reperatur.
Heißt dann ca. zwei bis vier Wochen warten.

Ich hätte wie schon geschrieben das selbe Problem wie du. Letztendlich hab ich's in zwei Stunden selbst gemacht.
Musst du halt selber entscheiden.


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich plane demnächst meine erste Wakü. Im Moment zerbrech ich mir den Kopf welche schlauchgröße ich nehmen soll. Bin gerne für ein paar Tipps offen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am stabilsten sind 11/8 und 16/10. Da ist das Verhältnis von Durchmesser zu Wandstärke das beste. Für den Durchfluss und die Leistung der wakü ist der Schlauch Durchmesser aber nicht so wichtig. Unter 11/8 würde ich aber aus optischen gründen nicht nehmen


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. Oktober 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Am stabilsten sind 11/8 und 16/10. Da ist das Verhältnis von Durchmesser zu Wandstärke das beste. Für den Durchfluss und die Leistung der wakü ist der Schlauch Durchmesser aber nicht so wichtig. Unter 11/8 würde ich aber aus optischen gründen nicht nehmen



Das heißt selbst bei den Hight Flow Schläuchen ist der Kühlleistungsgewinn/ Durchfluss überschaubar.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ab ca 60L/h steigt die Kühleistung eigentlich nicht mehr an


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darüber lässt sich bekanntlich streiten,Fakt ist aber, dass man die Temp Differenz zwischen den Komponenten so reduzieren kann, sehr nützlich bei CF/SLI.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay sagen wir grosszügiger weise bis 100L/h.

Die wärme muss ja auch noch übertragen werden


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. Oktober 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Darüber lässt sich bekanntlich streiten,Fakt ist aber, dass man die Temp Differenz zwischen den Komponenten so reduzieren kann, sehr nützlich bei CF/SLI.



CF und SLI ist definitiv nicht geplant.

Welchen Hersteller könnt ihr mir für enge Biegeradien empfehlen bei 11/8 Schläuchen?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gut sind den die 140mm Lüfter von Phanteks die u.a. mit dem Primo etc. kommen im Bezug auf Lautstärke und WaKü Eignung? 
Bin am Überlegen ob beim Primo oben ein 420 oder 480 nehme, bei dem 480er würde ich eLoops nehmen, was insgesamt aber teurer wäre.


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde beim 420er Radiator bleiben. Hat eine größere Fläche als der 480er.

Die Lüfter sind bis 800RPM sehr leise danach tritt ein Rauschen auf.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Okay sagen wir grosszügiger weise bis 100L/h.
> 
> Die wärme muss ja auch noch übertragen werden


 
Die Wärme wird in fast allen Kühlern bereits bei 60l/h so gut übertragen, dass z.B. eine Verdopplung des Durchflusses keinen sauber messbaren Unterschied mehr macht. Das ist der Grund warum sich diese Faustregel etabliert hat, und warum sie auch nach wie vor Gültigkeit hat - zumal die Kühlerkonstruktionen inzwischen bei allen Herstellern so weit sind, dass dies der Fall ist. Wenn man da technisch am Ball bleibt, könnte man heute auch gut 50l/h sagen, denn je besser die Kühler werden, desto weniger Durchfluss ist nötig um in einen Bereich zu kommen, bei dem weitere Steigerung nur noch schwer Verbesserungen bringen, die die Messunsicherheit übersteigen. 

Die von skyhigh5 angesprochene, durch hohen Durchfluss reduzierte Spreizung der Temperatur innerhalb des Kreislaufs hat jedoch nichts mit der Effektivität der Wärmeübertragung zu tun, das ist ein rein bilanzieller Effekt. Allerdings muss man sagen, dass auch dieses Argument immer stumpfer wird, je weniger die einzelnen Grafikkarten verbrauchen. Unter dem Aspekt, dass Grafikkarten seit jeher, selbst was OC-Experiemente angeht, nicht sonderlich pingelig in Punkto Absoluttemperatur sind, hat ein übertrieben hoher Durchfluss, der nur die Temperaturdifferenzen im Kreis niedrig halten soll, in aller Regel keinen nennenswerten Effekt. Ist er allerdings umsonst zu haben - sprich die Pumpe schafft mehr als 60l/h ohne dabei lauter zu werden und deutlich mehr Abwärme zu produzieren, kann man ihn selbstverständlich mitnehmen. 

Man sollte sich dabei aber auch bewusst darüber sein, dass die Komponente, die bei niedrigerem Durchfluss besser gekühlt war, durch die Steigerung des Durchflusses auf ein höheres Temperaturniveau kommt (sprich schlechter gekühlt wird). An der zuvor am schlechtesten gekühlten Komponente senkt sich dafür das Temperaturniveau (sie wird besser gekühlt). Insgesamt wird eben die Spreizung geringer mit erhöhtem Durchfluss. Die Mitteltemperatur bleibt aber gleich, da diese im Wesentlichen von der Radiatorfläche und deren Belüftung abhängt und anderseits über 60l/h kaum noch messbare Verbesserungen des Wärmeübergangs in den Kühlern zu verzeichnen sind. Man sollte sich demnach nichts Substantielles davon versprechen. Die Kühlleistung bleibt in der Gesamtbilanz in etwa genauso hoch wie bei einem Durchfluss um die 60 l/h. 

Relevant im Sinne von OC-Ergebnissen o. Ä. wird die Temperaturspreizung eigentlich nur in extremen Setups mit extremer Heizleistung oder mit unterdimensionierter Kühlfläche/Belüftung. Wenn man z.B. mit knapp bemessener Radiatorfläche ein Multi-SLI/CF Gespann mit mehr als zwei verbrauchsstarken Karten betreiben will, kann es auch messbaren Sinn haben einen höheren Durchfluss zu erreichen, um die Temperatur der letzten Karte in der Reihe herunter zu bringen, falls diese kritisch ist. Allerdings ist das in so einem Fall natürlich noch schwerer ohne pumpenseitige negative Nebenwirkungen. Die Gesamtkühlleistung verbessert sich zwar nicht, aber die Komponenten werden eben gleichmäßiger gekühlt. Für die bei geringem Durchfluss am schlechtesten gekühlte Komponente ist das positiv und für die am besten gekühlte negativ, aber wenn man nicht viel Kühlfläche zur Verfügung hat, oder diese nicht effektiv belüftet ist, ist diese Nivellierung u. U. ein Weg. Ein Allheilmittel, ist hoher Durchfluss hingegen absolut nicht - insbesondere wenn er nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen erreichbar ist. 

Man muss scharf zwischen dem Einfluss des Durchflusses auf die Wärmeübertragung in den Kühlern und dem Einfluss auf die Temperaturspreizung achten. Ersteres ist ein strömungsmechanischer Effekt, der vor allem durch die Konstruktion der Kühler beeinflusst wird. Vor allem im Bereich unterhalb von 60l/h (was wie gesagt nur eine Faustregel darstellt) sind hier deutliche und messbare Effekte zu erwarten, denn ein zu niedriger Durchfluss kann je nach Kühler, durchaus messbar schlechtere Ergebnisse hervorrufen. Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass kein heutiger Kühler selbst bei nur 30l/h Gefahr laufen würde in den laminaren Strömungsfall zu kommen (das würde in der Tat den Absturz der Kühlleistung ins Bodenlose bedeuten). Zwischen ca. 30l/h und ca. 60l/h ist bei den meisten heutigen Kühlern aber noch eine sauber messbare Steigerung der Kühlleistung möglich, die auch ohne großen pumpenseitigen Aufwand genutzt werden kann. Geht man über diese Grenze hinaus, ist man auf der Kurve des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten heutiger Kühler bereits in einem so flachen Bereich, dass die Durchflusssteigerungen schon extrem werden müssen, um noch sauber messbare Verbesserungen zu erreichen. Die Kurve läuft oberhalb des Laminar-Turbulent-Übergangs asymptotisch gegen einen geometrieabhängigen Grenzwert, und wird dementsprechend mit zunehmendem Durchfluss immer flacher. 

Der oben erklärte Effekt der Temperaturspreizung hat keinen solchen Hintergrund, sondern basiert ausschließlich auf der Tatsache, dass mit steigendem Durchfluss pro Volumenelement Kühlmedium, weniger Wärme übertragen wird - dafür aber in häufigeren Zyklen. Das gleiche Volumenelement Wasser nimmt also am Kühler weniger Wärme mit, und gibt entsprechend weniger am Radiator ab, aber wegen der schnelleren Strömung, tut es das im gleichen Zeitraum eben entsprechend häufiger. Das wirkt sich direkt auf die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf aus, denn die ist bei gegebener Heizleistung ausschließlich vom Volumenstrom abhängig. Die gesamt übertragene Wärmemenge und damit die Kühlleistung, beeinflusst dieses Phänomen hingegen nicht. In Summe bleibt die übertragene Wärmemenge gleich - nur die Temperaturverteilung im Kreis wird schmaler. Die Hoffnung mancher, dass sich die Schlechterstellung der Komponenten die dabei negativ beeinflusst werden, durch einen mit steigendem Durchfluss verbesserten Wärmeübergang ausgleicht, ist aus o. g. Gründen bereits ab recht niedrigen Ausgangswerten ziemlich vergeblich...

Grundsätzlich ist bei beiden Phänomenen zu beachten, dass die Effekte unabhängig, ob sie nun etwas bringen, in der Regel nicht umsonst zu haben sind und erhöhte Pumpenpower auch nicht nur auf die Lautstärke geht, sondern auch etwas mehr Wärme einspeist. Wer mal in einen passiven Kreislauf ohne Heizlast misst (also PC aus und Lüfter auf dem Radi abgeschaltet), in dem nur einen starke Pumpe steckt, wird überrascht sein, wie schnell die Temperaturen allein durch die paar Watt Pumpenabwärme deutlich messbar nach oben gehen... . Bei aktiver Belüftung sind das Peanuts, aber Kleinvieh macht eben auch Mist, und potentielle Mini-Effekte beim Wärmeübergang sind so schnell aufgefressen, wenn nicht gar überkompensiert ....


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach Joe


----------



## oelkanne (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ma kurz in Quatscher guggen und dann...BÄM...wasn Text


----------



## JakPol (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da lernt man wenigstens noch was


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, wenn auch nur 10% der Posts hier im Forum so ausfallen würden, wäre ich überglücklich  (und könnte nebenbei wohl die ein oder andere Physik-/Ingenieursklausur mitschreiben )


----------



## CSharper (12. Oktober 2014)

Leute Abend

Was kann ich so an Temperaturen erwarten wenn ich noch eine zweite GK des jetztigens Kaliber einbau?

Hab 2 mal 480 mm 45 mm Dicke Radis beide Push im System , die CPU ist übertaktet auf 4,6 Ghz bei 1.29 V und die jetztige GK läuft max. 1.25 Volt. Die Lüfter auf 60 Prozent und habe konstante mit einem Handesüblichen Stabthermometer gemessen 33 Grad Wassertemperatur. Gk bei benchen bis 65 Grad aber dies bei 1.35 Volt und CPU bei Bf4 max. nach 2h 70 Grad. Bei den Benches wird das Wasser bis zu 36 Grad warm. Wird sicher noch Luft im Kreislauf sein. Danke ihm Vorraus für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich macht es Sinn, dass die Gesamtmenge an Wärme, die man abtransportieren kann, sich nicht durch die Durchflussmenge ändert (wenn eine gewisse Mindestdurchfluss von 10-20l/h erreicht wird). Bei geringerem Durchfluss ist das Wasser länger in den Kühlkörpern und kann sich dort etwas stärker aufwärmen. Es ist dafür aber auch länger in den Radiatoren und kann sich dadurch auch besser abkühlen. In der Summe ändert sich deswegen eher wenig, auch wenn die Temperaturen in den zu kühlenden Elementen etwas höher sein mag (da sich eben das Wasser etwas stärker erwärmen kann), ist die Gesamtleistung, die abgeführt werden kann, nahezu gleich.

Das mit der "Spreitzung", wie es Joe nennt, die zunimmt wenn man weniger Durchfluss hat, stimmt natürlich. Aus den selben Gründen.


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

Leute Meinungen bitte?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Leute Abend
> 
> Was kann ich so an Temperaturen erwarten wenn ich noch eine zweite GK des jetztigens Kaliber einbau?
> 
> Hab 2 mal 480 mm 45 mm Dicke Radis beide Push im System , die CPU ist übertaktet auf 4,6 Ghz bei 1.29 V und die jetztige GK läuft max. 1.25 Volt. Die Lüfter auf 60 Prozent und habe konstante mit einem Handesüblichen Stabthermometer gemessen 33 Grad Wassertemperatur. Gk bei benchen bis 65 Grad aber dies bei 1.35 Volt und CPU bei Bf4 max. nach 2h 70 Grad. Bei den Benches wird das Wasser bis zu 36 Grad warm. Wird sicher noch Luft im Kreislauf sein. Danke ihm Vorraus für eure Meinungen.


Wird eng. Passt bei dir vorn noch was rein?


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wird eng. Passt bei dir vorn noch was rein?



Dann müssten die Festplattenkäfige daran glauben-.-hmm schade. Extern wäre möglich oder ich hoff das die Big Maxwells auch so sparsam werden.


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

Also was ist so ein Erfahrungswert mit einer zweiten Gk?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zwar noch nicht mal eine Karte unter Wasser gesetzt, aber von deinen werten ausgehend sollte eine zweite Karte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Alec_de_Morey (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Ich habe vermutlich ein kleines Problem.
Die Kühlflüssigkeit in meiner Wakü hat sich in den letzten Wochen von klar zu blau (ein sehr kräftiges blau) verfärbt. Tante Google hat mir verschiedene Ursachen und Lösungen meines Problems genannt, angefangen von einer Algenplage bis hin zu Rost...

Könnte das für mein System gefährlich sein?

Verbautes Material:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Weitere Info:

Beim Einbau habe ich mich an die Anleitung aus diesem Forum gehalten, d.h. die Radiatoren wurden erst mit Cilit Bang und anschließend mit klarem Wasser durchgespült.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Nijo44: Wenn du die Spannungen der Grafikkarten unten lässt (1,25V) sollte es gehen denke ich. Eigentlich geht die Rechnung nach Faustregel ja weitestgehend auf (360er für Graka, 240er für CPU), du hast halt schon noch bissl OC und höhere Spannungen anliegen. Versuch es einfach mit der vorhandenen Fläche, sollte es nicht reichen und du möchtest die Lüfter nicht höher drehen, dann müsste noch einer rein, aber ich denke auch es passt soweit.

@Alec_de_Morey: Hast du die Radis vorher ordentlich gespült? Algen und Rost sollte bei der Komponentenwahl eigentlich auszuschließen sein, gerade durch das Protect-Gemisch. Zitat T-Protect: "Achtung: Verarbeitungsreste in Radiatoren können zu unerwünschten Reaktionen führen, daher darf dieses Produkt nur mit gereinigten Radiatoren verwendet werden." Klingt am plausibelsten.

Edit: sehe gerade du hast gespült. Hast du ein Bild vom Wasser?


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @Nijo44: Wenn du die Spannungen der Grafikkarten unten lässt (1,25V) sollte es gehen denke ich. Eigentlich geht die Rechnung nach Faustregel ja weitestgehend auf (360er für Graka, 240er für CPU), du hast halt schon noch bissl OC und höhere Spannungen anliegen. Versuch es einfach mit der vorhandenen Fläche, sollte es nicht reichen und du möchtest die Lüfter nicht höher drehen, dann müsste noch einer rein, aber ich denke auch es passt soweit.  @Alec_de_Morey: Hast du die Radis vorher ordentlich gespült? Algen und Rost sollte bei der Komponentenwahl eigentlich auszuschließen sein, gerade durch das Protect-Gemisch. Zitat T-Protect: "Achtung: Verarbeitungsreste in Radiatoren können zu unerwünschten Reaktionen führen, daher darf dieses Produkt nur mit gereinigten Radiatoren verwendet werden." Klingt am plausibelsten.




Dachte ich mir auch da eine zweite Gk ohne Oc schon genug Leistung bringen sollte.Sonst gibts noch nen 420 auf den Gehäuse Deckel.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht's denn nicht intern? Externe Radis finde ich ... bäh  (mach natürlich wie du magst)

Ich denke die WaKü stemmt das schon, was für Lüfter hast du verbaut? 60% von X ist nicht so aussagekräftig


----------



## Alec_de_Morey (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ euMelBeumel

Hier die Bilder zu meinem Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Geht's denn nicht intern? Externe Radis finde ich ... bäh  (mach natürlich wie du magst)  Ich denke die WaKü stemmt das schon, was für Lüfter hast du verbaut? 60% von X ist nicht so aussagekräftig



Sind die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro sind selbst bei 100% leiser als die Noctua AF-A14 Pwm bei 800 Umdrehungen. hmm dann müsste der Festplattenkäfig oder der 140 mm Lüfter im Heck weichen


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Alec_de_Morey: War das alles Neuware als es verbaut wurde? Kam die Färbung schleichend oder doch recht schnell? Schaut jedenfalls interessant aus, schädlich wird es nicht sein. Vielleicht war in einem Radi doch noch eine Ecke mit Rückständen aus der Produktion vorhanden 

@Nijo44: Mach wie du magst, manche stehen auf externe Radis (einen MORA lass ich mir noch gefallen), ich find's einfach schrecklich. Wenn du den Käfig nicht brauchst, würde ich so eine Position vorziehen.


----------



## Alec_de_Morey (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ euMelBeumel

Sämtliche Teile waren neu als ich sie im August gekauft habe.
Wie schnell das passiert ist kann ich nicht sagen, der Rechner steht so, dass ich nichts vom Innenleben sehe. Aufgefallen ist mir das ganze letztes Wochenende auf einer LAN.

Wenn es nicht schädlich ist kann ich den Rechner ohne Sorgen weiter nutzen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde noch auf Meinungen der Experten (was Kühlmittel angeht) hier warten, vielleicht übersehe ich auch etwas. Ich betreibe meine WaKüs schon immer mit destilliertem Wasser und kenne so etwas persönlich gar nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*Alec_de_Morey* kannste weiter laufen lassen. Das nächste Mal solltest du als Flüssigkeit Innovatek Protect oder Aqua Computer DP Ultra nutzen. Die bleiben wie sie sind ist.


----------



## Joungmerlin (13. Oktober 2014)

Hatte auch AT Protect Clear in meinem ersten Kreislauf (ca. 3 Monate). Da hat sich nix verändert. Die Flüssigkeit ist jetzt soweit ich weiß immer noch klar.

Wenn ich die am WE finde starte ich mal ein Experiment, und mach nen Tropfen Cilit Bang rein. 
Bin gespannt was dann damit passiert.


----------



## CSharper (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein das Wasser sich bei irgendeiner Temperatur anfängt einzupendeln, denn ich hab 2 mal Valley laufen lassen einmal bei 1,11 V und einmal 1,36 Volt nur die GK wurde wärmer von 53 Grad auf 63 Grad, das Wasser blib konstant 33 Grad. Es braucht sicher länger bis es erwärmt wird oder? Jeweils ein Valley Durchlauf genügt nicht denk ich mal.


----------



## Alec_de_Morey (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Wasser sich bei irgendeiner Temperatur anfängt einzupendeln, denn ich hab 2 mal Valley laufen lassen einmal bei 1,11 V und einmal 1,36 Volt nur die GK wurde wärmer von 53 Grad auf 63 Grad, das Wasser blib konstant 33 Grad. Es braucht sicher länger bis es erwärmt wird oder? Jeweils ein Valley Durchlauf genügt nicht denk ich mal.


 
Das reicht bei weitem nicht, da musst du schon einmal ne halbe Stunde "Dauerbefeuerung" des Systems auslösen, also am Besten richtig Last auf dem ganzen System, sodass wirklich Wärme im und außerhalb des Kreislaufes entstehen. Obwohl eine praktisch konstante Temperatur bei ein paar Minuten Last schon ganz gut verdeutlichen, dass die Temperatur wohl nicht durch die Decke gehen wird (was ja ganz gut ist^^).


----------



## SquadLeader (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

N'abend Freunde des kühlen Nass,

Was meint ihr, wovon kann ich mir bei Lüftern mit niedriger Drehzahl mehr erhoffen
1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm
oder
1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist für dich niedrige Drehzahl? 
Ich würde aber sagen, mit dem st30 bist du besser dran. Wenn du di nicht sicher bist, ob st30 oder ut60, dann nimm xt45.

Edit: gerade gesehen, das eine ist ein 420er, das andere nur ein 360er. Da sollte der 420er definitiv besser sein


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine eheim 1046 ist jetzt unhörbar, habe sie auf dünne schaumstoff Füße gesetzt. Dann habe ich lange Schläuche vom AGB zur Pumpe und von Pumpe zum Radiator. Dadurch überträgt er keine Vibrationen mehr auf die Hardware und Gehäuse.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SquadLeader schrieb:


> N'abend Freunde des kühlen Nass,
> 
> Was meint ihr, wovon kann ich mir bei Lüftern mit niedriger Drehzahl mehr erhoffen
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm
> ...


Vom ST30 hast du mehr.


----------



## CSharper (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub so ein Mora wird noch gekauft;P


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wirklich, dann kannst du das System semi-passiv laufen lassen.


----------



## CSharper (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab noch ein Warenkorb erstellt, was haltet ihr davon oder du euMelBeumel ? Das eigentliche Problem sollte ja nur der Durchflusswert sein oder?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Der Temperatur Sensor geht an mein Aqauero? Hab ja beim ersten Mal den von Aquacomputer genommen aber die Lötstellen waren so dünn das der mir dort sofort abgeknickt ist-.-


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dir fehlt noch der stecker zur kupplung! so ein schnelltrennsystem besteht immer aus zwei teilen 
hier: Koolance Schnellverschluss 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") Stecker (High Flow) - QD3 Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

durchflusswerte hängen auch von der pumpe ab, wenn du dir da sorgen machst, entweder eine stärkere oder einfach eine zweite von der, die du bereits hast


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den 360er musst du nehmen bei 120er Lüftern.

Durchfluss sollte noch reichen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jab den 360er, oder halt 140er Lüfter. Wobei ich wohl zum 360er greifen würde. Langt vollkommen und es kostet doch merklich weniger (inkl. Lüfter).

Zu den Kupplungen hat FeuerToifel alles gesagt, den Sensor kannst du problemlos ans Aquaero hängen (so wie alle 10kOhm Sensoren mit passendem Anschluss).


----------



## CSharper (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

So hab ihn bearbeitet , danke für die Verbesserungen. Die Frage mit dem Temperatursensor sollte passen oder? Gibts die 140 mm nicht als PL1? Sorry das geht mir gerade nicht in den Kopf wie soll ich zwei Pumpen am besten in einen Kreislauf bauen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Gibts die 140 mm nicht als PL1?


Nein, nur als PK1, aber die laufen schon ab 7V auf maximaler Drehzahl. Ich habe selbst nen 9x140er MoRa 3 mit 9x PK2 und bin voll zufrieden.



> Sorry das geht mir gerade nicht in den Kopf wie soll ich zwei Pumpen am besten in einen Kreislauf bauen?


Wozu braachst du zwei Pumpen in einem Kreislauf?

Ich würde noch einen 9fach Y-Adapter dazu holen, so laufen alle 9 Lüfter mit der gleichen Drehzahl.

PS: Es gibt für Deutschland & Schweiz ne Rabatt-Aktion bei AT.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermosensor passt wie schon gesagt ohne Probleme und die DDC schafft den Kreislauf locker, da brauchst du keine zweite Pumpe.


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit den normalen Bitspower-Anschlüssen die Monsoon Acrylrohre zu verlegen? Oder was muss man da beachten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die monsoon-rohre den passenden durchmesser haben, sehe ich da kein problem


----------



## CSharper (14. Oktober 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nein, nur als PK1, aber die laufen schon ab 7V auf maximaler Drehzahl. Ich habe selbst nen 9x140er MoRa 3 mit 9x PK2 und bin voll zufrieden.  Wozu braachst du zwei Pumpen in einem Kreislauf?  Ich würde noch einen 9fach Y-Adapter dazu holen, so laufen alle 9 Lüfter mit der gleichen Drehzahl.  PS: Es gibt für Deutschland & Schweiz ne Rabatt-Aktion bei AT.



Okay oh cool hab eben noch 4 fach Y Kabel übrig aber der ist pracktischer. Wegen der Durchflussmenge. Bei den Kupplungen sind das Schlauchanschlüsse welche mit Überwerfmuttern  gehen oder nur solche an dem man den Schlauch übersteckt?Ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig das Bild und die Beschreibung dazu , dann wird bald bestellt Hab noch 10% Rabatt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kupplungen haben Überwurfmuttern.
Eine Laing DDC schafft das schon.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, kann mir einer bitte sagen wie ich meine Pumpe mit dem Netzteil starte, beziehungsweise mir das überbrücken erläutert?
Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit den Rohren verstehe ich grade nicht so ganz. Wenn ich mir diese hier kaufe, wie soll ich das ganze dann befestigen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die rohre haben 16mm aussendurchmesser, also benötigst du fittings mit 16mm innendurchmesser. ich weiss gerade aber nicht, ob es bitspower multi-link für 16mm gibt. ich weiss nur von 12mm.


----------



## CSharper (14. Oktober 2014)

Toop danke Leute

Daa freue ich mich darauf


Mal was anders hab vorher Prime und Valley laufen lassen bekam die Wassertemperatur nicht höher als 33 Grad aber mir schmierte die Kiste jeweils nach 2 mal Valley ab, Bluescreen denk mal die Cpu braucht mehr Saft bei Bf4 pasiert das nie -.- an der Gpu lagen max. 1.36 V an und an der Cpu 1.3 V. Muss mir noch ein Wattmeter zulegen mal messen was das Teil dann zieht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst das System länger unter Last laufen lassen, mindestens 30-45 Minuten.


----------



## ConCAD (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Zeit gibt es übrigens wieder ne Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning: [News] Herbst Rabattaktion mit Aquatuning !


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey Leute, kann mir einer bitte sagen wie ich meine Pumpe mit dem Netzteil starte, beziehungsweise mir das überbrücken erläutert?
> Danke schonmal im Voraus.


 
Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst das Netzteil starten, auch wenn kein Mainboard dran hängt? Dazu musst du den Pin der grünen Ader (PS_ON)  mit einem Massepin (schwarze Ader) kurzschließen, idealerweise liegen links und rechts von dem Pin jeweils ein Massepin. Ich mach das immer mit einer Büroklammer, die ich mir vorher zurecht biege, denn die passt genau in den Stecker ohne raus zu rutschen. Und wie immer Vorsicht beim Hantieren, wegen Kurzschlüssen und so.


----------



## Asynic (15. Oktober 2014)

Habe jetzt auch endlich meine Wakü fertig, dafür jetzt permanent bei Mausbewegungen auch aufm Desktop Spulenfiepen, welches ich heute zum ersten Mal bemerkt habe. Tritt das oft auf bzw bei vielen Karten?


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du es vorher einfach nicht gehört, oder ist es wirklich erst seit dem Umbau vorhanden (was mich ehrlich gesagt verwundern würde)? Spulenfiepen kann bei jeder Serie auftreten, bei einer mehr, bei der anderen weniger, bestes Beispiel z.Z. die GTX 980, bzw. vor allem 970 Karten, da sollen ja laut diversen Foren je nach Hersteller bis zu 50% betroffen sein.

Fiepen kann aber auch aus dem Netzteil kommen oder vom CPU-Bereich. Wenn möglich mal Ohr anlegen.


----------



## nyso (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gibt es übrigens wieder ne Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning: [News] Herbst Rabattaktion mit Aquatuning !


 
Danke dafür, gleich für 65€ was bestellt, 8€ gespart


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?


Oder du kaufst dir ein Überbrückungsadapter.


----------



## CSharper (15. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?




Oder ein externes Nt.


----------



## oelkanne (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Asynic schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch endlich meine Wakü fertig, dafür jetzt permanent bei Mausbewegungen auch aufm Desktop Spulenfiepen, welches ich heute zum ersten Mal bemerkt habe. Tritt das oft auf bzw bei vielen Karten?



hab ich bei meinem System auch ein wenig...ist etwas nervig aber kann man nix amchen dagegen..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU spulenfiepen hatte ich bisher bei jeder Wassergekühlten Grafikkarte. Da hilft nur tower weiter weg stellen.


----------



## nyso (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich bisher noch nie, weder mit Luftkühlung oder nach Umbau auf Wakü

Außerdem, warum sollte das nach dem Wakü-Umbau plötzlich auftreten? Ist doch unsinnig. Man tauscht ja nur die Kühlung. Die Materialien die Kontakt haben sind auch die gleichen, nämlich Kupfer.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?


 
Die Frage kam schon öfter, meine Antwort bleibt die gleiche. Unnötig.  Wasser in den AGB, Rechner starten, Pumpe zieht das Wasser, und dann  während sie läuft immer nachkippen. 

Wer Angst hat das die massiven Kupferblöcke einer Wakü so schnell heiß  werden, dass er unbedingt die Pumpe überbrücken will beim Befüllen,  sollte sich nochmal mit Physik beschäftigen und die Finger von einer  Wakü lassen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schon einmal für eure Tipps 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Du meinst das Netzteil starten, auch wenn kein Mainboard dran hängt? Dazu musst du den Pin der grünen Ader (PS_ON)  mit einem Massepin (schwarze Ader) kurzschließen, idealerweise liegen links und rechts von dem Pin jeweils ein Massepin. Ich mach das immer mit einer Büroklammer, die ich mir vorher zurecht biege, denn die passt genau in den Stecker ohne raus zu rutschen. Und wie immer Vorsicht beim Hantieren, wegen Kurzschlüssen und so.


 
Ein grünes Kabel habe ich ja nur eines, soll ich also einfach eine Büroklammer in den Grünen Stecker und eine in irgendeinen schwarzen stecken?

Adapter werde ich mir auch nachbestellen, allerdings würde das doch seine Zeit dauern und 6 Euro Versand + 5 Gebühr für den Zahlungsverkehr möchte ich ungerne für ein 2 Euro Produkt ausgeben


----------



## CSharper (15. Oktober 2014)

nyso schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher noch nie, weder mit Luftkühlung oder nach Umbau auf Wakü  Außerdem, warum sollte das nach dem Wakü-Umbau plötzlich auftreten? Ist doch unsinnig. Man tauscht ja nur die Kühlung. Die Materialien die Kontakt haben sind auch die gleichen, nämlich Kupfer.  Die Frage kam schon öfter, meine Antwort bleibt die gleiche. Unnötig.  Wasser in den AGB, Rechner starten, Pumpe zieht das Wasser, und dann  während sie läuft immer nachkippen.  Wer Angst hat das die massiven Kupferblöcke einer Wakü so schnell heiß  werden, dass er unbedingt die Pumpe überbrücken will beim Befüllen,  sollte sich nochmal mit Physik beschäftigen und die Finger von einer  Wakü lassen.



Oke wieso sollte man seine teure Hardware dieser Gefahr aussetzen?Ok nicht der Überhitzung aber dem Wasser falls was nicht dicht wäre.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ein grünes Kabel habe ich ja nur eines, soll ich also einfach eine Büroklammer in den Grünen Stecker und eine in irgendeinen schwarzen stecken?
> 
> Adapter werde ich mir auch nachbestellen, allerdings würde das doch seine Zeit dauern und 6 Euro Versand + 5 Gebühr für den Zahlungsverkehr möchte ich ungerne für ein 2 Euro Produkt ausgeben


 
Richtig, es gibt nur eine grüne Ader. Wenn die auf Masse geschaltet wird, springt das Netzteil an. Wie gesagt, idealerweise liegen links und rechts von dem grünen Pin jeweils ein Massepin, sodass man nicht viel verkehrt machen kann. Hab mal ein Bild raus gekramt (von True Monkey):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde den Kreislauf auch immer ohne Strom am System befüllen. Undichte Anschlüsse sind nicht so selten, da hilft auch vorher testen nicht immer zwingend.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Die Frage kam schon öfter, meine Antwort bleibt die gleiche. Unnötig.  Wasser in den AGB, Rechner starten, Pumpe zieht das Wasser, und dann  während sie läuft immer nachkippen.
> 
> Wer Angst hat das die massiven Kupferblöcke einer Wakü so schnell heiß  werden, dass er unbedingt die Pumpe überbrücken will beim Befüllen,  sollte sich nochmal mit Physik beschäftigen und die Finger von einer  Wakü lassen.



Das war auch gar nicht meine Intention 

Ich muss meine H220X durchspülen und den Radi säubern, dafür muss aber die Pumpe laufen damit sie das Wasser durchspült, da werde ich meinen Pc garantiert nicht im Badezimmer für aufbauen 

@Eumelbeumel, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## mda31 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ein Hinweis: Hatte mal gelesen das es sein kann das das Netzteil trotz Überbrückung keinen Saft gibt. Dann kann es helfen einen Verbraucher wie das DVD Laufwerk anzuschließen.


----------



## nyso (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann nehme ich alles zurück



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Oke wieso sollte man seine teure Hardware dieser  Gefahr aussetzen?Ok nicht der Überhitzung aber dem Wasser falls was  nicht dicht wäre.


 
Wo ist denn da der Unterschied? Den PC habe ich genauso schnell aus wie die Pumpe alleine. Nimmt sich nix. Mache ich wenn Wasser kommt halt am Netzteil(War aber noch nie).


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@md31: ja man sollte eine Last ans Netzteil klemmen, ne alte Festplatte oder irgendwas.

@nyso: je nach WaKü-Aufbau gibt es aber auch Stellen, die nicht/schlecht einzusehen sind, und da passiert es dir vielleicht, dass der PC aus geht, obwohl du das gar nicht wolltest  (Stichwort Kurzschluss). Aber jeder soll's machen wie er es für richtig hält. Ich habe schon zu oft undichtes Zeug im Kreislauf gehabt und war froh, dass das System nicht am Netzteil hing...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ich muss meine H220X durchspülen und den Radi säubern, dafür muss aber die Pumpe laufen damit sie das Wasser durchspült, da werde ich meinen Pc garantiert nicht im Badezimmer für aufbauen


 Hast du keinen 12v Netzadapter? 
Genau wegen dem befüllen habe ich eine eheim 1046, diese hat 220v und ist daher unabhängig vom PC.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Argh, mein P10 will einfach nicht starten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab schon eine SSD und eine Barracuda als Verbraucher dran gehängt, das Teil rührt sich einfach nicht.

Hätte jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4 große Lüfter.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer sich wegen dem Spulenfiepen ärgert, den kann ich beruhigen. 

Das vergeht. Eher früher als später. 

Ab 40 hört man die Frequenzen nicht mehr


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 4 große Lüfter.


 
Ok, vielen Dank.

Dann werde ich mal all meine Lüfter holen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

.........
Jetzt hängen 5 Lüfter dran und es rührt sich immer noch nichts.......


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Tante google meint, dass das Netzteil entweder viel Last braucht um anzuspringen oder gar überbrückungs-sicher ist. Da musst du dich mal belesen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe einfach mein Mobo geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir ist eben, als ich praktisch fertig war aufgefallen dass die Pumpe öfters Luft geschluckt hat, ist das in irgendeiner Form schlimm?


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn ab und an mal eine Blase mit reinrutscht sollte das nicht schlimm sein. Sie sollte nur nicht trocken laufen bzw. fast gänzlich ohne Flüssigkeit laufen, das ist sicherlich nicht zuträglich für die Lebensdauer. Meine Laing hat auch schon des Öfteren mal die ein oder andere Blase geschluckt, das hört man auch kurz, aber das war es dann auch.

Wenn du aber siehst, dass du mit dem Nachfüllen nicht hinterher kommst, lieber vorher ausschalten als eine Sekunde trocken laufen lassen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, die hat ehrlich gesagt mehr als eine kleine Luftblase geschluckt......
Nass ist sie auch gut geworden.
Scheint aber noch problemlos zu laufen.
Was für Auswirkungen könnte das auf die Pumpe haben?


----------



## skyhigh5 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange nicht auf die Elektronik ist das k.P.

Wenn sie leer läuft hat der Motor keinen Wiederstand und überdreht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn die pumpe trocken läuft, geht sie kaputt, denn die kühlflüssigkeit ist gleichzeitig auch schmiermittel für die mechanik


----------



## CSharper (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab den Rechner 45 Min lang durch HeavyLoad laufen lassen also CPU und GPU, Wassertemperatur erhitzte sich auf 36 Grad, Raumtemperatur ungefähr 23 Grad. CPU 1,3 V, GPU 1,34 V, CPU Max. Temps. 82 Grad, GPU 60 Grad. Radi Lüfter auf 60%, Gehäuselüfter 1000 rpm. 

Hmm der MoRa wird wahrscheinlich bald bestellt

Gibt da einen grossen Unterschied zwischen der Stainless Variante des MorRa? Also Temperaturtechnisch? Da der Stahl des "Normalen" ja beschichtet ist sollte der ja nie rosten, solange die Beschichtung nicht abfällt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der "Stainless Edition" ist die Aussenhülle aus Edelstahl und nciht aus lackiertem Stahl. Das hat keine Auswirkung auf die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, mal gucken.
Die Pumpe scheint soweit aber zu laufen 

Meine beiden Radiatoren sind zur Zeit am trocknen, kann noch dauern bis mein Mobo da ist.......


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur weil die Pumpe mal trocken lief, heißt das nicht, dass sie zwangsläufig nen Schaden davon trägt. Man sollte es aus oben genannten Gründen einfach vermeiden, weil es eben passieren kann. Wenn bei dir alles gut ist, passt es ja


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@skyhigh5: Überdrehen kann die Pumpe nicht. Es handelt sich im Wakü-Bereich nicht nur bei den Laings durchweg um Kreiselpumpen mit elektronisch kommutierten Synchronmotoren, deren Drehzahl ausschließlich von der Frequenz des Drehfeldes abhängt. Diese wird allein von der Elektronik vorgegeben, die die Spulen im Stator bestromt. Wie der Name schon sagt, läuft der Rotor stets mit dem Drehfeld synchron. Die Drehzahl ist daher nicht lastabhängig wie bei einem klassischen Kommutatormotor. Sie ändert sich nur durch eine andere Frequenzvorgabe - also z.B. wenn es sich um einen Pumpe handelt die selbstständig ihren optimalen Arbeitspunkt sucht und sich der Widerstand im Kreislauf ändert (automatischer Modus bei der AS-XT z.B.). Ansonsten kann es lediglich passieren, dass der Motor zu stottern anfängt oder stehen bleibt, wenn das Arbeitsmoment das Motordrehmoment erreicht bzw. übersteigt. Letztere Fälle sind jedoch bei Kreiselpumpen bauartbedingt nicht möglich (es sei denn das geförderte Medium würde so hochviskos, dass das Motordrehmoment nicht mehr ausreicht, und der Motor ins stottern bzw. zum Stillstand käme.). 
Dass die Pumpe sich ohne Wasser anders anhört, hat daher nichts mit einer höheren Drehzahl, sondern vor allem mit den veränderten akustischen Verhältnissen ohne Wasser im Spiralgehäuse zu tun . 

Dass die Elektronik nicht gut auf Wasser reagiert ist hingegen richtig - aber außerhalb des Spiralgehäuses hat es ja auch nichts verloren.

@Commander_Phalanx: Wegen Blasen im Kreislauf (auch bei großen, oder kurzen Unterbrechungen der Wasserzufuhr beim Befüllen) musst du dir absolut keine Gedanken um Trockenlauf machen. Das Pumpenlager ist in dem Zustand bereits benetzt und der hydrodynamische Schmierfilm bricht so schnell nicht zusammen. Die Kalottenlager der Laing/Lowara Pumpen, sind die Notlaufeigenschaften in benetztem Zustand ziemlich gut, so dass dadurch wegen einiger Sekunden ohne Wasser keine Schäden zu befürchten sind. 

Problemtisch ist hingegen echter Trockenlauf. So mancher Anfänger versucht seine neue Pumpe out of the box, also komplett trocken, einem "Funktionstest" zu unterziehen. Da besteht im Lager dann flächig und dauerhaft direkter Feststoffkontakt, und es kann in der Tat relativ schnell zu Schäden kommen. Ein paar Sekunden führen da zwar in der Regel auch nicht zur sofortigen Unbaruchbarkeit, da die Materialpaarung der Lager (polierte Al2O3-Keramik und Graphit/Hartkohle) auch im trockenen Kontakt noch verhältnismäßig brauchbare Notlaufeigenschaften zeigt, aber hier kommt es trotzdem unweigerlich recht schnell zu Verschleiß, was die Pumpe bei längerem Trockenlauf unbrauchbar machen kann. Deshalb sollte man nicht nur Laings nicht trocken im Sinne von staubtrocken in Betrieb nehmen. Wenn die Pumpe hingegen schon mit Wasser benetzt ist, tut ihr, bzw. ihre(m)n Lager(n) der kurzzeitige wasserlose Betrieb im Normalfall nicht so schnell etwas. Mitgeförderte Luftblasen sind technisch jedenfalls überhaupt kein Problem, sollten aber im Sinne der Lautstärke natürlich trotzdem vermieden werden.

Oft hilft es da einfach die Pumpendrehzahl zu reduzieren, oder den Widerstand im Kreislauf zu erhöhen (z.B. durch bessere oder mehr Kühler oder Radiatoren), damit keine Luft mehr mitgerissen wird. Bei manchen ABs hilft auch ein offenporiger Kunststoffschwamm vor dem Auslass (allerdings halte ich von der Methode aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht viel). Solange der Durchfluss nicht in kritische Bereiche fällt, ist die Reduktion der Pumpendrehzahl jedenfalls kein Problem.


----------



## mda31 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bräuchte mal Meinungen oder Anregungen zu folgendem Thema: Folgender AGB Aquacomputer aqualis D5 150 ml, G1/4 | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany mit D5, oben zwei 90 Grad Winkel und dann mit Silikon-Schlauch/Band/Seil irgendwo im Gehäuse oder außerhalb aufhängen zur Entkopplung. Sinnig, nicht sinnig?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Ausgang sollte schon unten sein. Der dürfte aber auch fest vorgegeben sein. sehr warscheinlich ist der ausgang der linke der beiden in der pumpenbasis.
die beiden öfnungen oben scheinen eher zum befüllen vorgesehen zu sein.


----------



## mda31 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen: Oben links Eingang mit 90 Grad, rechts mit Verschluss und 90 Grad zum befüllen. Unten dann ganz normal Ausgang. Es geht mir auch eher um die Aufhänge-Geschichte. Hab ein wenig dazu gesucht und bei einigen hat es Risse verursacht (Im AGB, in Gewinden)  da die Vibrationen dann stark auf die Schläuche gehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das sollte möglich sein. Wenn aber der Einlass über der Wasseroberfläche ist, schlägt das Wasser beim Aufprall blasen, die will man ja eigendlich nicht haben. Und das plätschern könnte auch nervig werden.


----------



## SquadLeader (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man umgehen indem man Innen eine(n) Schlauch/Röhre einsetzt.
Hab ich auch schon mal anders rum gemacht, und so von oben aus dem AGB das Wasser gesaugt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@vjoe max 

Wenn die Pumpe das Wasser, welches einen gewissen Wiederstand aufweist, bewegt und dieser urplötzlich verschwindet dreht die Pumpe kurzzeitig ausserhalb der Spezifikationen. Wenn man genau hinhört kann man das auch vernehmen.


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute hat jemand 9 Lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel an einem Aquaero 5? Hab gelesen ein Kanal soll nur 1.65 A aushalten und ein Lüfter wird max. 0,2 A ziehen.-.- Dann müsste ich die 9 Lüfter aufteilen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die 1.65A ohne kühler sind, kannst du das Problem mit dem Wasserkühler für die aquaero umgehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst du die anderen Kanäle denn? Einer wird ja sicher für die Laing "drauf gehen", und die anderen beiden? Gegen Aufteile spricht doch nur, wenn man die Kanäle nicht opfern mag/kann. Sonst bleibt halt nur der Wasserkühler.


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Brauchst du die anderen Kanäle denn? Einer wird ja sicher für die Laing "drauf gehen", und die anderen beiden? Gegen Aufteile spricht doch nur, wenn man die Kanäle nicht opfern mag/kann. Sonst bleibt halt nur der Wasserkühler.



Das heisst der passive Kühler reicht nicht mehr aus? Müsste mal nachschauen momentan sind 3 3 Pin Kanäle besetzt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

teil die lüfter auf zwei kanäle, das sollte locker reichen. und entsprechend konfiguriert läuft dann zeitweise nur die eine gruppe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenne mich mit den aktuellen Aquaeros nicht so aus und welche Bauteile dort verbaut sind, mein 4.00er hat ja auch einen Passivkühler drauf. Dieser wird auch gut warm mit Lüftern und Laing geregelt: ohne Luftstrom gut 70-80°C am Kühler.

Ich würde auch aufteilen, mach ich sogar mit meinen Slip Streams und die haben gerade mal 0,1A, einfach damit das Aquaero besser ausgelastet ist (so denke ich mir das zumindest ).


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> @vjoe max
> 
> Wenn die Pumpe das Wasser, welches einen gewissen Wiederstand aufweist, bewegt und dieser urplötzlich verschwindet dreht die Pumpe kurzzeitig ausserhalb der Spezifikationen. Wenn man genau hinhört kann man das auch vernehmen.


 
Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, denn du täuschst dich. Auf die Drehzahl der Pumpe hat es keinen Einfluss, ob Wasser, Luft und Wasser oder nur Luft im Pumpengehäuse sind und auch wie plötzlich ein Wechsel dazwischen passiert. Die Drehzahl ändert sich nicht, da sie nicht lastabhängig ist. Die Pumpe läuft nur insofern nicht innerhalb der Spezifikation, als das falsche Medium drin ist, wenn sie Luft zieht.

Die Geräuschänderung wenn Luftblasen in die Pumpe geraten, oder auch wenn hart zwischen Luft und Wasser gewechselt wird, ist ausschließlich auf das veränderte Strömungsgeräusch und auf die veränderte Dämpfung zurückzuführen. Die Drehzahl kann sich auch bei einem plötzlichen Medienwechsel nicht verändern, da eine synchrone magnetische Kopplung des Rotors mit dem Drehfeld vorliegt, und die ist unabhängig vom geförderten Medium. Der Rotor dreht weder schneller noch langsamer, egal ob Wasser, ein Wasser-Luft-Gemisch oder nur Luft drin ist. Was sich verändert ist die Strömung und die akustischen Verhältnisse (Dämpfung) - und das hört man in der Tat. Auch wenn du den Durchfluss im Kreislauf komplett stoppst, indem du z.B. einen Kugelhahn schließt der den Kreislauf unterbricht, ändert sich das Geräusch der Pumpe, weil die Strömung an Ein- und Auslass des Spiralgehäuses zum Erliegen kommt, aber die Drehzahl des Rotors bleibt dabei konstant. Solange das Motordrehmoment höher als das Arbeitsmoment ist, gibt es keinen Grund warum die Drehzahl einbrechen oder sich erhöhen sollte. In einer Kreiselpumpe ist dies grundsätzlich immer der Fall, es sei denn die Viskosität des Mediums wäre zu hoch. Dann kann die Pumpe aber auch nicht anlaufen. 
Dein Argument zielt vermutlich auf die Massenträgheit des Rotors ab, aber genau wie bei erhöhtem Widerstand wirkt sich das wegen der magnetischen Kopplung ans Drehfeld nicht auf die Drehzahl aus. Eine Beschleunigung durch Massenträgheit beim Lastwechsel wird dadurch genauso verhindert wie eine Drehzahlreduktion bei erhöhtem Strömungswiderstand. Auf der elektrischen Seite kannst du Lastwechsel hingegen wahrnehmen - je höher der Widerstand desto größer der Pumpenstrom und anders herum. Die elektronische Kommutierunng macht nichts anderes als die gegebene Frequenz und damit die Drehzahl konstant zu halten. Wenn du versuchst die Drehzahl zu senken (mehr Widerstand) steigt der Spulenstrom, und wenn du versuchst sie zu erhöhen (z. B. durch plötzliches Wegnehmen der Last) geht der Spulenstrom runter. 
Im Übrigen kannst du das bei bei vielen Pumpen auch leicht mittels Drehzahlüberwachung nachvollziehen, wenn ein Tachosignal vom Hallsensor raus geführt ist . Minimale Schwankungen der Drehzahlanzeigen gibt es zwar bei fast allen Pumpen, aber die sind unabhängig vom Lastzustand und haben mehr mit der Erzeugung des Tachosignals zu tun (Stichwort: Impulsrate (digital) vs. Drehzahl (analog)).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit wann können elektro Motoren außerhalb der Spezifikation laufen? Die haben ein max Drehzahl und fertig. 
Eheim Pumpen können sogar mehrere Minuten ohne Wasser laufen ohne Schaden zu tragen, dank Teflon-Gleitlager und Keramik-Lagerwelle.


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Seit wann können elektro Motoren außerhalb der Spezifikation laufen? Die haben ein max Drehzahl und fertig.
> Eheim Pumpen können sogar mehrere Minuten ohne Wasser laufen ohne Schaden zu tragen, dank Teflon-Gleitlager und Keramik-Lagerwelle.


Dann würden sie vermutlich überhitzen.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum obigen: Man kann vllt. noch dazu sagen (wenn wir uns auf die ganz exakte Ebene begeben), dass es bei einem Lastwechsel aufgrund von elektrischen Überschwingern bei der Kommutierung grundsätzlich natürlich schon zu geringen und sehr kurzzeitigen Frequenzschwankungen kommen kann, die gleichbedeutend mit geringen Drehzahlschwankungen sind, aber das ist weder hörbar (schon gar nicht durch die wesentlich stärker veränderte Geräuschkulisse aufgrund der Änderung beim Strömungsgeräusch, noch sind sie ein Problem für die Pumpenlager. 

@Gordon-1979: Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es bei Eheim nur Keramik-Graphit und bei den besseren Pumpe, wie sie auch im Wakü-Bereich zum Einsatz kommen, Vollkermaiklagerungen gibt. Von Keramik-Teflon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Gibt´s dazu Quellen?
Vielleicht kann ruyven_macaran was dazu sagen, als alter Eheim Spezialist.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, ich hätte (wieder einmal) eine kurze Frage, kann ich damit die WLP von CPU, GPU und meine Kühler entfernen?
Ich habe in der Apotheke nach 100% reinem Alkohol gefragt und man gab mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe davor immer Zippo-Benzin genutzt, damit ging es halbwegs gut.
Danke schon einmal


----------



## skyhigh5 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey, ich hätte (wieder einmal) eine kurze Frage, kann ich damit die WLP von CPU, GPU und meine Kühler entfernen?
> Ich habe in der Apotheke nach 100% reinem Alkohol gefragt und man gab mir
> 
> 
> ...


Ja geht aber auch Nagellackentferner ist eine alternative(auch sehr hoher Ethanol Anteil)


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht. nötig ist es nicht unbedingt. ich nutze feuerzeugbenzin, aber auch nur dann, wenn die wlp so fest getrocknet ist, dass sie nicht einfach weggewischt werden kann.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, super.
Dann mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> teil die lüfter auf zwei kanäle, das sollte locker reichen. und entsprechend konfiguriert läuft dann zeitweise nur die eine gruppe.



Hmm wird schwer hab von 4 Kanälen 3 besetzt und der Letzte ist ein 4 Pin Kanal. Aber von den Temperaturen denk ich mir sollte es gehen hab jeweils 2 mal 4 Lüfter und die Laing an einen Kanal und nie mehr als 50 Grad an den Sensoren. Aber mit dem MoRa würden 9 Lüfter dazu kommen-.^ Aber in der Beschreibung des Aquaeros stehr das er auf 10 Lüfterkanäle erweitert werden kann, wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hmm wird schwer hab von 4 Kanälen 3 besetzt und der Letzte ist ein 4 Pin Kanal. Aber von den Temperaturen denk ich mir sollte es gehen hab jeweils 2 mal 4 Lüfter und die Laing an einen Kanal und nie mehr als 50 Grad an den Sensoren. Aber mit dem MoRa würden 9 Lüfter dazu kommen-.^ Aber in der Beschreibung des Aquaeros stehr das er auf 10 Lüfterkanäle erweitert werden kann, wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?



Alles klar mit dem Poweradjust , ist ja dann sozusagen eine Erweiterungsplatine oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979: Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es bei Eheim nur Keramik-Graphit und bei den besseren Pumpe, wie sie auch im Wakü-Bereich zum Einsatz kommen, Vollkermaiklagerungen gibt. Von Keramik-Teflon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Gibt´s dazu Quellen?
> Vielleicht kann ruyven_macaran was dazu sagen, als alter Eheim Spezialist.


 Bei eheim 1046 hat Vollkermaiklagerungen und die Teflon-Gleitlager merkt man am Magneten.


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. Oktober 2014)

Hast du denn schon den Passivkühler auf deinem Aquero drauf?
Ich hab an meinem auf dem ersten Kanal 6 NB Black Silence Pro PK2 und die Temps sind mit dem Passivkühler so niedrig, das ich da noch 3 mit dranhängen könnte.


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon den Passivkühler auf deinem Aquero drauf? Ich hab an meinem auf dem ersten Kanal 6 NB Black Silence Pro PK2 und die Temps sind mit dem Passivkühler so niedrig, das ich da noch 3 mit dranhängen könnte.



Ja hab ich und die Temps. sind gut nie über 50 Grad eben jeweils 4 Lüfter an einem Kanal. Der Passivkühler ist von der neuen Revision also länger und höher.


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nein, nur als PK1, aber die laufen schon ab 7V auf maximaler Drehzahl. Ich habe selbst nen 9x140er MoRa 3 mit 9x PK2 und bin voll zufrieden.  Wozu braachst du zwei Pumpen in einem Kreislauf?  Ich würde noch einen 9fach Y-Adapter dazu holen, so laufen alle 9 Lüfter mit der gleichen Drehzahl.  PS: Es gibt für Deutschland & Schweiz ne Rabatt-Aktion bei AT.




Wie hast du eig. die Lüfter angeschlossen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Wie hast du eig. die Lüfter angeschlossen?


 mit einen 9fach Y-Adapter ans AE 5.


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> mit einen 9fach Y-Adapter ans AE 5.



Und das hält ein Kanal aus?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt immer auf die lüfter an. ein nb bspro pk1 zieht 0.72W 
neun stück davon kommen somit auf nichtmal 6.5W


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> kommt immer auf die lüfter an. ein nb bspro pk1 zieht 0.72W neun stück davon kommen somit auf nichtmal 6.5W



 0.72 Watt bei wie viel Spannung?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

volle spannung, also 12V. aber die PK1 sind 140er, die mit maximal 700RPM drehen. das equivalent in 120mm wären die PL1. die drehen mit maximal 900RPM und verbrauchen dabei genausoviel, wie die pk1.

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> volle spannung, also 12V. aber die PK1 sind 140er, die mit maximal 700RPM drehen. das equivalent in 120mm wären die PL1. die drehen mit maximal 900RPM und verbrauchen dabei genausoviel, wie die pk1.  Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Oke danke. Nimm die Pk1 die 2er wären mir zu laut in neunfacher Ausführung


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bei eheim 1046 hat Vollkermaiklagerungen und die Teflon-Gleitlager merkt man am Magneten.


 
Hmm - also ich kenne nur diese beiden Varianten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre interessant wenn es da noch eine Version gäbe. Hast du ein Bild von der Teflon-Variante?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Und das hält ein Kanal aus?


 Joar. Habe auf dem AE 5 auch den Wasserkühler. Auf den Kanälen 1 habe ich die 9x NB PK2 auf 35% auf Kanal 2 Die Laing auf 100%, der Temperaturfühler für die beiden Kanälen zeigt derzeit 53° C an. Zusammen brauchen die beiden Kanäle 1,8 Ampere. Beim AE 5 sollte man die höchsten Lasten auf Kanal 1/2 & 3/4 auf teilen, da sich immer zwei Kanäle einen Temperaturfühler teilen.



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Oke danke. Nimm die Pk1 die 2er wären mir zu laut in neunfacher Ausführung


Nein würde ich nicht tun, die PK1 laufen ab 7V auf 100%, meine PK 2 laufen problemlos bei 4V ca 400 rpm an. Die PK2 lassen sich besser regeln.


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber die scheinen ziemlich laut zu sein also die PK2 von den DB Angaben? Also ich kann den PWM Kanal auch mit 3 Pin Steckern brauchen oder? Dann wären am PWM Kanal der MoRA, am ersten und zweiten die beiden Radis jeweils 4 Lüfter und am dritten die Laing? Sollte mit dem Passivkühler schon gehen?

Edit: und die PK2 verbrauchen 1,08 Watt und ein Kanal verträgt doch nur 12 Watt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Aber die scheinen ziemlich laut zu sein also die PK2 von den DB Angaben?


geh nicht nach den dB Angaben, Lautstärke ist subjektiv. 



> Also ich kann den PWM Kanal auch mit 3 Pin Steckern brauchen oder?


ja.



> Sollte mit dem Passivkühler schon gehen?


ja.



> Edit: und die PK2 verbrauchen 1,08 Watt und ein Kanal verträgt doch nur 12 Watt?


und? In Mathematik nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die pk2 1,08W verbrauchen, kommst du mit 9stk nicht über die 12W.
10stk kämen auf 10,8W


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Laing auf Kanal 1, auf Kanal 2 eins der Vierer, und auf Kanal 3 und 4 das zweite Vierer und das Neuner Lüftetpaket.

Kanal 1+2 und 3+4 teilen sich jeweils einen Temperatursensor.

Sollte dann trotzdem einer der Kanäle zu heiß werden schaltet das Aquero erstmal in den Notfallmodus. Dann gibt das einfach die vollen 12V (100%) auf den Kanal und der kühlt dann erstmal ab.

Dann kannste dir nochmal Gedanken machen, ob du dir nicht vielleicht doch den Wasserkühler, nen PowerAdjust 2 oder ein Aquero 6 holst.


----------



## CSharper (16. Oktober 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> geh nicht nach den dB Angaben, Lautstärke ist subjektiv.   ja.  ja.  und? In Mathematik nicht aufgepasst?



Ou **** -.-Bin bisschen durcheinander geraten ab den vielen ZahlenSo hab alles mal bestellt werds mal so laufen lassen wie im vorherigen PostDanke euch Und was haltet ihr eig. davon den DFM ganz am Schluss zu positionieren um den Durchflusswert am Ende des Kreislaufes zu messen? Das heisst an dem Schlauch der zum Schluss im AGB mündet ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den würde ich da einbinden, wo er dir am besten erscheint.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss ist im Kreislauf überall gleich hoch.


----------



## meLog89 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

ich hab nur eine kleine Anfrage zu meiner geplanten WaKü. 

Fehlt in dieser Liste irgend etwas wichtiges?

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/6e0e378381440c26243a50c7ca06c8cb  (Bitte löschen, wenn diese Art von Link verboten ist | hab dazu nichts in den Forenregeln gefunden)

Ein schnelles Nein oder Ja - Teil xy, würde mir vollkommen ausreichen.

Danke schon mal für jeden, der sich die Mühe macht.


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ihr Wakü Profis,

bringt mir der Ausgleichsbehälter (Aquainlet XT) in der Verbindung mit der Aquastream Pumpe (Aquastream XT) etwas oder sind die Komponenten (Sensoren, Ansteuerungen) nur doppelt vorhanden? Es geht hier nur um die bereits erwähnten seitlichen Anschlüsse der Elektronik.

Ausgleichsbehälter:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Aqua Computer » aqua computer aquainlet XT 100ml mit Nanobeschichtung

Pumpe:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Pumpen » Aquacomputer » aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version


----------



## Joselman (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



meLog89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab nur eine kleine Anfrage zu meiner geplanten WaKü.
> 
> ...



Nein

Die Anschlüsse sind für Schlauche und nicht für Acrylrohre.


----------



## meLog89 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Die Anschlüsse sind für Schlauche und nicht für Acrylrohre.


 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hatte ich vollkommen übersehen, da ich anfangs noch Schläuche geplant hatte.

Habe mich jetzt für diese entschieden: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Farbige Anschlüsse » PrimoChill Revolver Com. Fitting 13/10mm, Set - schwarz


----------



## Joselman (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest generell noch das ein oder andere an der Bestellung verbessern. Dafür solltest du aber besser einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. 

Ich würde z.B. ne andere Pumpe nehmen (keine PWM) und ein Shoggy drunter machen zum entkoppeln.


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



9maddin9 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Wakü Profis,
> 
> bringt mir der Ausgleichsbehälter (Aquainlet XT) in der Verbindung mit der Aquastream Pumpe (Aquastream XT) etwas oder sind die Komponenten (Sensoren, Ansteuerungen) nur doppelt vorhanden? Es geht hier nur um die bereits erwähnten seitlichen Anschlüsse der Elektronik.
> 
> ...


Bringt dir nur was wenn du auch die Funktionen nutzen möchtest. Wenn nein, dann tut es auch der aquainlet Pro.


----------



## CSharper (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So morgen wird wieder gebasteltHoff die DHL verschlampt nix

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, denn du täuschst dich. Auf die Drehzahl der Pumpe hat es keinen Einfluss, ob Wasser, Luft und Wasser oder nur Luft im Pumpengehäuse sind und auch wie plötzlich ein Wechsel dazwischen passiert. Die Drehzahl ändert sich nicht, da sie nicht lastabhängig ist.



Bist du dir bei Laing und Jingway (und eigentlich allen anderen außer Eheim und Hydor) sicher mit der last-unabhängigen Regelung? Die sind zwar elektronisch kommutiert, aber afaik richtet sich die Elektronik dabei nicht nach einer internen Vorgabe, sondern nach dem Läufer. Sprich: Sie achtet nur darauf, dass Magnetfeld nicht abreißt/dem Läufer entläuft.
Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man eine fest getaktete Pumpe über die Spannung regeln können sollte. Das geht, Spezialschaltungen mit Spannungserkennung mal außen vor, eigentlich nur, wenn der Taktgeber von alleine auf eine geringere Drehzahl in Folge geringerer Spannung=Stromfluss reagiert und die Taktung auf ein niedrigeres Niveau anpasst. Auch den Soft-Anlauf der Laings kann ich mir sonst nur mit einer unnötig aufwendigen Regelung erklären.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979: Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es bei Eheim nur Keramik-Graphit und bei den besseren Pumpe, wie sie auch im Wakü-Bereich zum Einsatz kommen, Vollkermaiklagerungen gibt. Von Keramik-Teflon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Gibt´s dazu Quellen?
> Vielleicht kann ruyven_macaran was dazu sagen, als alter Eheim Spezialist.


 
Mir wäre da nichts bekannt. Möglicherweise nutzt Eheim Teflon für den Läuferkorpus oder um den Magneten zu umhüllen. Aber ein Kunststofflager habe ich bei Eheim noch nicht gesehen und Trockenlaufen schadet ihnen definitiv. Über kurze Zeit nicht übermäßig (ich teste die auch mal für ne Sekunde trocken, wenn es sein muss), aber Verschleiß ist Verschleiß. Wenn eine Eheim Universal zu lange trocken läuft, überhitzt sie. Mir hats mal bei einer 1262 den Läufer im Gehäuse verschweißt 
(wobei ggf. die eigene Abwärme mit reingespielt hat. Laut Eheim ziehen die 80 W und wenn der Läufer erstmal steht, dürften in der Wicklung noch deutlich höhere Ströme fließen)


----------



## -Loki- (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
kurze Frage.
PCB von GTX 780 und 780Ti im jeweiligen Refdesign sind doch gleich wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.
Sprich ein AC Kryographics für die 780Ti sollte auch auf eine 780 passen, oder?
*
*

*
*


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiss, ist dem so. Gleiches gilt für die Titan.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Oktober 2014)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht ganz, die Speicherbausteine unterscheiden sich etwas soweit ich weiss. Man sollte ihn aber problemlos montieren können.


----------



## -Loki- (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten.
Sie bestätigen was ich nach dem Optischen Vergleich von den PCB´s und Kühlern schon vermutete.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Iirc haben alle Hersteller ihre 780er Designs an die Ti angepasst. Soll heißen: Nicht jeder 780er Kühler passt auf ne Ti, aber jeder 780ti Kühler sollte auf die normale passen. Im Zweifelsfall einfach den Hersteller fragen.


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

Tag 
Wäre es sinnvoll den Temperatursensor an den DFM zu verschrauben? Hätte leider ein Verlängerunskabel dazu bestelen sollen, die Distanz vom AGB zum Aquaero ist zu lange-.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Tag
> Wäre es sinnvoll den Temperatursensor an den DFM zu verschrauben? Hätte leider ein Verlängerunskabel dazu bestelen sollen, die Distanz vom AGB zum Aquaero ist zu lange-.-


Am besten an der wärmsten Stelle. Sprich nach det GPU.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke nicht, dass der dfm den Sensor beeinflussen kann, daher sollte das kein Problem darstellen.

die wärmste stelle ist nur 1-2°C wärmer, als die kälteste. daher ist es egal, wo genau der sitzt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Tag
> Wäre es sinnvoll den Temperatursensor an den DFM zu verschrauben? Hätte leider ein Verlängerunskabel dazu bestelen sollen, die Distanz vom AGB zum Aquaero ist zu lange-.-


 Montier ihn dort wo es für dich am einfachsten ist.


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich dachte da eher an den Widerstand den der Temp.sensor vor dem Dfm dann ergibt und so den Durchflusswert verändert.Omg so ein MoRa von Hand durchzuspülen mit Dest.Wasser ist ja ziemlich Kraft Aufwand


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das so ein inline teil ist, hat der eigendlich den gleichen innendurchmesser, wie die Anschlüsse und sollte somit keinen nennenswerten widerstand bieten


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre da nichts bekannt. Möglicherweise nutzt Eheim Teflon für den Läuferkorpus oder um den Magneten zu umhüllen. Aber ein Kunststofflager habe ich bei Eheim noch nicht gesehen und Trockenlaufen schadet ihnen definitiv. Über kurze Zeit nicht übermäßig (ich teste die auch mal für ne Sekunde trocken, wenn es sein muss), aber Verschleiß ist Verschleiß. Wenn eine Eheim Universal zu lange trocken läuft, überhitzt sie. Mir hats mal bei einer 1262 den Läufer im Gehäuse verschweißt
> (wobei ggf. die eigene Abwärme mit reingespielt hat. Laut Eheim ziehen die 80 W und wenn der Läufer erstmal steht, dürften in der Wicklung noch deutlich höhere Ströme fließen)


 Ich habe die 1046 und da ist bei mir der laufkörper hat Teflon-Gleitlager und auf der Welle die er sitzt, ist aus voll Keramik. Bei meiner hat 30 Sekunden keine Schäden hinterlassen.


----------



## illousion (19. Oktober 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an den Widerstand den der Temp.sensor vor dem Dfm dann ergibt und so den Durchflusswert verändert.Omg so ein MoRa von Hand durchzuspülen mit Dest.Wasser ist ja ziemlich Kraft Aufwand



Der Durchfluss ist überall im Kreislauf gleich


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

Ok danke.

Omg das Kabelmanegment vom Mora ist ja katastrophal bekomms einfach nicht hin die Kabel hinter die Lüfterblende zubekommen-.--


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst zwischen die Lüfter verlegen


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Musst zwischen die Lüfter verlegen



Einfacher gesagt als getan


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht natürlich nicht, wenn die schon alle verschraubt sind. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf den Rahmen der Lüfter an.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir bei Laing und Jingway (und eigentlich allen anderen außer  Eheim und Hydor) sicher mit der last-unabhängigen Regelung? Die sind  zwar elektronisch kommutiert, aber afaik richtet sich die Elektronik  dabei nicht nach einer internen Vorgabe, sondern nach dem Läufer.  Sprich: Sie achtet nur darauf, dass Magnetfeld nicht abreißt/dem Läufer  entläuft.
> Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man eine fest getaktete Pumpe über die  Spannung regeln können sollte. Das geht, Spezialschaltungen mit  Spannungserkennung mal außen vor, eigentlich nur, wenn der Taktgeber von  alleine auf eine geringere Drehzahl in Folge geringerer  Spannung=Stromfluss reagiert und die Taktung auf ein niedrigeres Niveau  anpasst. Auch den Soft-Anlauf der Laings kann ich mir sonst nur mit  einer unnötig aufwendigen Regelung erklären.



Bei einer alten Laing DDC, bei der ich die Drehzahl währen des Befüllens einen Kreislaufs mit kurzzeitigem Ausbleiben des Wassernachschubs gemessen habe, veränderte diese sich jedenfalls im Rahmen der normalen Schwankung, die auch im regulären Betrieb zu beobachten ist nicht in Abhängigkeit davon, ob Wasser gefördert wurde, oder ins Gehäuse kam. Selbst wenn keine Frequenzvorgabe im Sinne eines Oszillator, der die Frequenz von außen vorgibt vorhanden ist, scheint die Regelung Drehzahländerungen auf Grund von Massenträgheit, bei Lastabfall zu verhindern. 

Unabhängig davon ist es aber wie gesagt ein wichtiger Unterschied, ob eine Pumpe staubtrocken out of the box, oder mit bereits benetzten Lagern läuft - wenn das Spiralgehäuse kein Wasser führt. Allzu lange darf man das Spiel freilich auch im benetzten Zustand nicht treiben, weil die Kühlung durch´s Medium schließlich auch fehlt, aber wegen angesaugter kleinerer oder größerer Luftblasen oder der kurzzeitigen Unterbrechung der Wasserzufuhr beim Befüllen, muss man sich wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Der hydrodynamische Schmierfilm bricht nicht sofort zusammen. Darum ging es ja.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 1046 und da ist bei mir der laufkörper hat Teflon-Gleitlager und auf der Welle die er sitzt, ist aus voll Keramik. Bei meiner hat 30 Sekunden keine Schäden hinterlassen.


 
Ich glaube da hast du die kleine Keramikbuchse übersehen, die in den Kunststoffenden des Magneten sitzt, wie in dem Bild, das ich gepostet hatte markiert. Vollkeramiklagerung bedeutet, dass sowohl Achse als auch Lagerbuchse aus Keramik bestehen . 

Hab es zwar nicht überprüft, aber ich halte es auch für relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass es sich bei dem Kunststoff an den Enden des Magneten, in dem die Lagerbuchsen eingebettet sind, um Teflon handelt. Von den Eigenschaften und von der Verarbeitungsweise her, ist das vermutlich eher HD-PE (High Density PolyEthylen). PE hat wie Teflon hydrophobe Oberflächeneigenschaften (wenn auch nicht so stark) und fühlt sich auch ähnlich an. Es ist ähnlich wie Teflon auch chemisch recht beständig, aber es hält bei weitem keine so hohen Temperaturen aus (was hier aber keine Rolle spielt, denn so heiß darf es da sowieso nicht werden). Dafür ist es aber erheblich billiger und leichter zu verarbeiten.


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lass die Blende halt mal weg. Scheint mir als seien die Noiseblocker zu breit für die Blende und die Kabel. Den DFM hab ich auch gerade dazu repariert der zeigt mir jetzt solide Werte an. Danke euch


----------



## Shakalakaah (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend, mal ne kurze Frage,

kann man diesen AGB Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany mithilfe dieser Rückseite Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev. 2 - Rückseite | Behälterzubehör | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany zu einem "normalen" AGB umbauen ohne die Vorrichtung für die DDC?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja. genau dafür ist diese rückseite da. wenn du den agb mit pumpenhalterung bereits hast, ist es auf jedenfal die günstigere methode, um an einen normalen agb zu kommen. 

sonst aber gibt es den agb natürlich auch direkt ohne pumpenbefestigung zu kaufen 
Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 | Behälter - solo | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Shakalakaah (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab leider schon den AGB mit der Halterung, aber würde nun gerne die Pumpe extra haben um sie besser entkoppeln zu können.


----------



## skyhigh5 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> So lass die Blende halt mal weg. Scheint mir als seien die Noiseblocker zu breit für die Blende und die Kabel. Den DFM hab ich auch gerade dazu repariert der zeigt mir jetzt solide Werte an. Danke euch


Nen Primo und die Radis aussen[emoji20] 

Wieso haben manche Primos den Startknopf beleuchtet und manche nicht?
Weißt du da vllt was?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, die Beleuchtung ist mit an die leiste gekoppelt.


----------



## skyhigh5 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Beleuchtung ist mit an die leiste gekoppelt.


Jaja, aber mein Primo hat z.B. gar keinen Kreis beim startknop wo das Licht durchscheinen könnte...


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HM, möglicherweise unterschiedliche Revisionen. Nur dass die halt nicht besonders gekennzeichnet worden sind.


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Nen Primo und die Radis aussen[emoji20]
> 
> Wieso haben manche Primos den Startknopf beleuchtet und manche nicht?
> Weißt du da vllt was?


 
Haha ja wo hätte ich noch Radis hinbauen sollen?Vorallem welche die sich lohnen, dachte zuerst an einen 140er und einen bei den Festplattenkäfigen doch auch die beiden könnten dem MoRa niemals das Wasser reichen. Keine Ahnung wieso bei mir der Startknopf leuchtet und bei dir ned


----------



## skyhigh5 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber zwei 480er reichen doch locker für deine HW?

Komisch...


----------



## CSharper (19. Oktober 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Aber zwei 480er reichen doch locker für deine HW?  Komisch...



Klar aber bei 1,36 V auf der GPU und 1,3 V bei der CPU und dabei Heavyload 1h Lüfter bei 60% sinds dann schonmal 36-38 Grad


----------



## skyhigh5 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hab ich weniger mit zwei Grakas und weniger Rafifläche [emoji15]


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

36 bis 38 sind völlig unbedenklich. Ich müsste für die genauen Werte nun nachsehen, aber meine cpu-only wakü mit insgesamt 6x120mm Fläche kam mit übertakten der CPU und Spannungen, die schon nicht mehr feierlich waren, auf um die 40grad, wenn ich die Lüfter mit 5V laufen gelassen habe.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, ich wollte nur einmal kurz fragen was für Adapter ihr nutzt um eure Lüfter zu drosseln?

Ich nutze SRC10 von Noctua


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte nur einmal kurz fragen was für Adapter ihr nutzt um eure Lüfter zu drosseln?
> 
> Ich nutze SRC10 von Noctua


Aquaero 5 LT


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte nur einmal kurz fragen was für Adapter ihr nutzt um eure Lüfter zu drosseln?
> 
> Ich nutze SRC10 von Noctua


 AE 5 XT


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder eine vernünftige Steuerung, oder aber einfach mit molex Adaptern auf 7V oder 5V fest eingestellt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, ich sehe schon 

Eine Frage, ich hatte mal aufgeschnappt dass man die Bitfenix Recon per Smartphone steuern kann, ist da was dran?
Wenn ja, wie läuft das ab, per App oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

Überlege mir auch eine zuzulegen, sollte die denn was taugen, oder gäbe es da bessere Alternativen? 
Das einzige was ich im Prinzip verlange ist dass sie so viele Lüfter wie möglich steuern kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steuern über Internet und über Smartphone ist nur Spielkram. Genau wie die Fernbedienung für die aquaero. Software gestützte Steuerungen stellt man eh nur einmal ein und lässt sie dann in Ruhe. Wenn du aber von unterwegs deinen PC überwachen willst, ist wohl eine remote-app besser, mit der du das ganze system steuern kannst. Dann bist du nicht auf eine bestimmte Steuerung festgelegt.


----------



## nyso (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte nur einmal kurz fragen was für Adapter ihr nutzt um eure Lüfter zu drosseln?
> 
> Ich nutze SRC10 von Noctua


 
Ganz kostenlos, Lüfter am Mainboard und über ASRock F-Stream gebändigt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Ganz kostenlos, Lüfter am Mainboard und über ASRock F-Stream gebändigt


 

Ich habe auch ein ASRock, von F-Stream weiß ich nichts.
Kann ich dort auch die Spannung einstellen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Speedfan ist ein kostenloses Programm zur Regelung von Lüfter über's Mainboard.


----------



## nyso (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehe auf die ASRock Page und lade es runter. Ich finde es ganz angenehm. 



Spoiler



Die Fatal1ty F-Stream Tuning-Software ist ein universelles Tool, das  Übertakten und Hardware-Tuning wie zum Beispiel Energieverbrauch,  Hardware-Monitor, Steuerung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Fatal1ty  Maus-Port-Konfiguration und XFast RAM ermöglicht.
Der Hardware-Monitor zeigt die wichtigsten Messwerte Ihres Systems an.
Die Lüftersteuerung zeigt Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl an, die Sie selbst anpassen können.
Beim Overclocking können Sie die CPU-Frequenz, CPU-Teiler und einige Spannungen für die optimale System-Performance anpassen.
Unter Maus Polling können Gamer die Maus-Polling-Rate frei einstellen.
Im  Punkt Energy Saving kann der Spannungsregler die Anzahl der aktiven  Phasen reduzieren, um so die Effizienz zu verbessern, wenn die CPU-Kerne  sich im Leerlauf befinden, ohne dass dabei Einbußen in der Performance  auftreten. 
Mit XFast RAM können Sie den Speicher Ihres PC nutzen, der normal im Windows® Betriebssystems für 32-Bit-CPUs nicht verwendet werden kann.



Speedfan funktioniert mit meinem ASRock übrigens nicht, mit meinen früheren Boards lief es immer einwandfrei.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Speedfan läuft auf meinem ASROck ebenfalls nicht.

Also ich kann mit F-Stream die Spannung der Lüfter einstellen?
Cool


----------



## nyso (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Software mit deinem Board läuft, ja. Wenn nicht gibt es noch andere Alternativen, von Intel z.B.

Für dein Board hat ASRock das hier: _A-Tuning is ASRock's multi purpose software suite with a new interface,  more new features and improved utilities, including XFast RAM and a  whole lot more._


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, super, vielen Dank 

Morgen kommt voraussichtlich mein neues Board, altes muss in die RMA, und dann teste ich das mal.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ah, ich sehe schon
> 
> Eine Frage, ich hatte mal aufgeschnappt dass man die Bitfenix Recon per Smartphone steuern kann, ist da was dran?
> Wenn ja, wie läuft das ab, per App oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
> ...


Aquaero 5 LT oder Poweradjust 3.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aquaero 5 LT oder Poweradjust 3.


 
Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Oktober 2014)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*


Heute ist alles angekommen und ich war schon fleissig am basteln, mit der Karte war ich schon fast fertig und musste nur mehr die letzte Schraube vom Heatspreader festziehen..........
Habe ich letztendlich getan und auf einmal reisst mir das Drecksteil auseinander...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sollte es eigentlich drinstecken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so eigentlich aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte jemand eine Idee was ich tun könnte?

Handelt sich um die aktive Backplate für die Titan von Aqua Computer.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die Backplate reklamieren.


----------



## oelkanne (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sekundenkleber


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder reklamieren oder aber eine neue Schraube zu schicken lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 1046 und da ist bei mir der laufkörper hat Teflon-Gleitlager und auf der Welle die er sitzt, ist aus voll Keramik.



Eheim stellt auch OEM her, von daher will ich nichts ausschließen. Aber bislang habe ich so ein Lager weder gesehen noch irgendwo davon gelesen.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Bei einer alten Laing DDC, bei der ich die Drehzahl währen des Befüllens einen Kreislaufs mit kurzzeitigem Ausbleiben des Wassernachschubs gemessen habe, veränderte diese sich jedenfalls im Rahmen der normalen Schwankung, die auch im regulären Betrieb zu beobachten ist nicht in Abhängigkeit davon, ob Wasser gefördert wurde, oder ins Gehäuse kam. Selbst wenn keine Frequenzvorgabe im Sinne eines Oszillator, der die Frequenz von außen vorgibt vorhanden ist, scheint die Regelung Drehzahländerungen auf Grund von Massenträgheit, bei Lastabfall zu verhindern.



Beim Befüllen kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Zum einen reagiert die Steueurng ja offensichtlich eh nur sehr langsam (z.B. wenn man die Pumpe einschaltet), zum anderen hat man dann zeitgleich eine Veränderung der Schmierung und die Pumpe versucht ja weiterhin, Wasser in den Schlauch zu drücken.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> AE 5 XT



"Lüfter"?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning hat doch als Hausmarken Phobya und Alphacool, nicht?

Gehört Aqua Computer da auch dazu?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, Aqua Computer ist definitiv eigentständig. Alphacool firmiert auch als eigene Firma, wurde aber afaik 100% von Aquatuning übernommen. Phobya wurde dagegen iirc explizit als Marke von Aquatuning gegründet, unter der sowohl rebrands verkauft werden, als auch Produkte kleiner Firmen/Partner, die zu beschränkt sind, um sich als eigene Marke zu etablieren. (Z.B. der erste Phobya-CPU-Kühler stammte afaik auch ambitionierter Bastler-Hand. Die aktuellen Tragen dagegen klare Alphacool-Handschrift - allerdings lässt Alphacool ja auch zunehmend in Fernost fertigen.)

(Falls du wegen des Aquabus-Hinweises bei einigen Alphacool-Produkten fragst: Habe mich auch schon gewundert. Möglicherweise eine Kooperation. Die neuen Phobya-Rohrradiatoren sehen auch extrem nach Watercool HTSF2 aus.)


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Lüfter"?


 Hööö?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antwort, wieder was gelernt 

Ich hatte nur gefragt weil mir bei meiner Backplate eine Schraube durchgebrochen ist und ich dringend Ersatz bräuchte, ist eine spezielle die man scheinbar so nicht bekommt.
Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als ein Ticket bei AC zu ziehen........



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Falls du wegen des Aquabus-Hinweises bei einigen Alphacool-Produkten fragst: Habe mich auch schon gewundert. Möglicherweise eine Kooperation. Die neuen Phobya-Rohrradiatoren sehen auch extrem nach Watercool HTSF2 aus.)



Hmm, aber jetzt wo du es sagst, ist mir ebenfalls schon aufgefallen, habe ich aber nicht weiter beachtet, sieht tatsächlich nach einer möglichen Zusammenarbeit aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@kingpiranhas
Er hat ein komplett passives system.


----------



## CSharper (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend Leute hab mal hier meine Aquaero Fan Temp.sensoren beobachtet und mir die Temps. notiert nach dem jetzt der MoRa mit 9 Lüftern dran ist, laut Benutzerhandbuch bist ja bis 95 Grad alles in Ordnung. :FAN1&2= 82 Grad und FAN3&4 89Grad . Alle Lüferkanäle sind auf 6 V runtergeregelt. Was haltet ihr ?Bedenklich? Wasserkühler für AE nötig?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nötig vielleicht noch nicht zwingend aber helfen wird der bestimmt. Der luftkühler könnte auch reichen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> @kingpiranhas
> Er hat ein komplett passives system.


 axo meint er das. ^^ Das ruyven ein passives System wusste ich....


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. Oktober 2014)

@Commander Phalanx: 


RMA etc. geht bei Aquacomputer schnell, freundlich und gut. Da brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @Commander Phalanx:
> 
> 
> RMA etc. geht bei Aquacomputer schnell, freundlich und gut. Da brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen.


 
Super 

Habe das Formular eben ausgefüllt, mir wäre es am liebsten man ließe mir einfach eine passende Schraube zu kommen, mal gucken.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> haltet ihr ?Bedenklich? Wasserkühler für AE nötig?



Hast du den Passivkühler schon montiert? Ist es vielleicht möglich, einen Luftzug über das Gerät streichen zu lassen? Mein 4.00er hat leider noch keine Sensoren, also hab ich einfach einen der Temp-Sensoren an die Mosfets geschoben, der geht im Passivbetrieb gern mal auf über 80°C. Sobald etwas Luft darüber säuselt, dümpelt er bei etwa 50°C herum.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Abend Leute hab mal hier meine Aquaero Fan Temp.sensoren beobachtet und mir die Temps. notiert nach dem jetzt der MoRa mit 9 Lüftern dran ist, laut Benutzerhandbuch bist ja bis 95 Grad alles in Ordnung. :FAN1&2= 82 Grad und FAN3&4 89Grad . Alle Lüferkanäle sind auf 6 V runtergeregelt. Was haltet ihr ?Bedenklich? Wasserkühler für AE nötig?


Sofern du den Passivkühler schon drauf hast, kannst du den noch drauf schnallen (auf den Passivkühler). - http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xs1-a821294.html


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, werde ich bei meinem auch machen, wenn er verbaut wird. Allerdings ein 40mm Cooltek-Modell, ist leiser und günstiger.


----------



## CSharper (21. Oktober 2014)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Genau, werde ich bei meinem auch machen, wenn er verbaut wird. Allerdings ein 40mm Cooltek-Modell, ist leiser und günstiger.




Ja der ist darauf.aber eben 89 Grad sind ja nicht sehr gut aber noch in den Angaben von AQ


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du den im laufwerksschacht verbaut? da gäbe es dann etwas von E22: 
E22 - Product Details
ist zwar eigendlich zum kühlen von poweradjust gedacht, aber das macht ja nix


----------



## CSharper (21. Oktober 2014)

Ne hab ihn in der Front rechts gerade hinter dem Led Streifen des Gehäuses. Direkt an die Gehäusewand das heisst der AE hat keinen direkten Zugang zum Luftstrom.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann muss wohl doch der Wasserkühler her


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möchte meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen und habe eben dieses hier entdeckt.


Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » XSPC Wasserkühlung Set RayStorm D5 Photon AX240

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Set, besonders im Bezug zu Lautstärke und dem CPU Kühler.

Vorerst soll nur die Cpu gekühlt werden. Später folgt dann die Grafikkarte + 2 Radiator im Deckel (1 Radiator vorne). 

Als Gehäuse werde ich entweder auf das Enthoo Primo oder das Graphite 780t wechseln.


----------



## ConCAD (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich halte von der Montage der Pumpe direkt am AGB nicht besonders viel, da hiermit die Entkopplung erschwert bzw. kaum möglich gemacht wird. Dies steigert die Lautstärke nur unnötig. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter werden leider auch nicht näher definiert. Nur soviel, dass sie mit 1650rpm drehen, was ich für ne Wakü als zu viel erachte. Runterregeln musst du die Lüfter also mit Sicherheit, fragt sich nur, wie weit das mit diesen Lüftern möglich ist. 
Ich stehe diesem XSPC-Set also eher skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Zusammen

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Radiator für meinen Wohnzimmer-PC und jetzt hat mir ein Bekannter heute ein Thermaltake Symphony Kühlturm angeboten (der Grosse mit dem 5 120er-Lüfter). 

Sei ne Weile nicht in Betrieb gewesen und will dafür 30€.

Was meint ihr?

Schönen Abend

Bin gerade in einem anderem Forum drüber gestolpert > von diesem komischen Anschluss mit den 6mm Rohren lass ich die Finger.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend alle zusammen  

hab grad was komisches da: hat einer ne ahnung wie man es schafft, dass n kupferradiator so oxidiert, bzw dass der so aussieht? O.o (ja der vorbesitzer war so blöd und hat n loch in nen kanal rein geschraubt  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is am ganzen radiator so und an allen 4 ecken is jeweils ein loch im Kanal -.- 

sollte eigentlich als zweiter radiator für meine erste wakü dienen, ich glaub aber nicht, dass das so was wird  

@über mir: frag doch mal bei thermaltake nach, vill haben die nen adapter


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht schon krass aus  vlt mit Lackpinsel vom Auto wieder anmalen damits nicht weitergammelt


----------



## Joselman (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gammelt doch gar nix. Da ist der Lack ab und Kupfer sieht nunmal so aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der radi sieht ja gut aus  da würde ich einmal ein wenig anschleifen und dann neuen lack drüber malen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der radi sieht ja gut aus  da würde ich einmal ein wenig anschleifen und dann neuen lack drüber malen.


 
hab ich auch gedacht XD aber wie bekommt man sowas bei normaler nutzung hin? O.o


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bezweifle, dass der Vorbesitzer damit normal umgegangen ist. Die zu weit eingedrehten schrauben sagen da ja schon genug drüber aus


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass der Vorbesitzer damit normal umgegangen ist. Die zu weit eingedrehten schrauben sagen da ja schon genug drüber aus


 stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von Haltbarkeitsdatum auf Fertigmischung?


----------



## skyhigh5 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Haltbarkeitsdatum auf Fertigmischung?


Was für eine hast du?

Bei Doubleprotect von AC würde ich jedes Jahr einen Wechsel vollziehen, je nachdem wie sauber Radis usw sind.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Was für eine hast du?
> 
> Bei Doubleprotect von AC würde ich jedes Jahr einen Wechsel vollziehen, je nachdem wie sauber Radis usw sind.


 
naja ich denk mal, dass das "haltbarkeitsdatum" für ne geschlossene flasche relativ sinnlos is, da das wasser ja eh destiliert ist und extra mittel gegen bakterien enthält O.o


----------



## skyhigh5 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



microwilli schrieb:


> naja ich denk mal, dass das "haltbarkeitsdatum" für ne geschlossene flasche relativ sinnlos is, da das wasser ja eh destiliert ist und extra mittel gegen bakterien enthält O.o


Ich sprech aber wie du hoffentlich bemerkt hast vom Haltbarkeitsdatum in der WaKü


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich sprech aber wie du hoffentlich bemerkt hast vom Haltbarkeitsdatum in der WaKü


 
jo war mir auch klar, hab ausversehen die falsche antwort zitiert  aber da denk ich auch, dass mans mindestens alle jahre mal wechseln sollte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Radiator für meinen Wohnzimmer-PC und jetzt hat mir ein Bekannter heute ein Thermaltake Symphony Kühlturm angeboten (der Grosse mit dem 5 120er-Lüfter).
> 
> ...



Wenn der noch einen Kupferrohr-Radiator hat, wäre er dir 30 € knapp wert. Die erste Thermaltake-Generation war zwar mechanisch etwas empfindlich, aber korrosionstechnisch unbedenklich (die neueren mit Alu-Radiatoren sind riskanter). Die relativ schlechte Leistung gleicht der 5er Turm durch seine Größe aus. Möglicherweise performt er eher auf dem Niveau eines 360ers, aber für 30 € bekommt man den auch nicht in einem schönen externen Gehäuse.
6 mm Rohre passen perfekt in Schläuche mit 8 mm Innendurchmesser und Anschlüsse für den alten 6/8er Stnadard sind immer noch zu haben. Iirc hat TT seinerzeit aber G1/8" Anschlüsse auf 6/8er Schläuche eingesetzt. Möglicherweise liegt da eine Verwechslung vor? Für G1/8" kriegt man leicht Adapter auf G1/4" und auch eine gewisse Auswahl an Anschlüssen in gängigeren Größen.





microwilli schrieb:


> Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> hab grad was komisches da: hat einer ne ahnung wie man es schafft, dass n kupferradiator so oxidiert, bzw dass der so aussieht?



Das vermurkste Radiatoren vermurkst aussehen ist normal 
Genau zuordnen kann ich die Oxidationsspuren bei dir aber nicht - sowas muss man live sehen, die Beleuchtung spielt eine zu große Rolle. Bei den Radiatorseiten, die auch die Lüfterhalterung bilden, kommt oft Stahlblech zum Einsatz. Da würde ich normalen Rost auch nicht ausschließen.




microwilli schrieb:


> naja ich denk mal, dass das "haltbarkeitsdatum" für ne geschlossene flasche relativ sinnlos is, da das wasser ja eh destiliert ist und extra mittel gegen bakterien enthält O.o


 
Korrosionsinhibitoren halten nicht ewig und "wirken" auch in der Flasche, lagern sich also an deren Wand an. Diffusionsvorgänge können auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hei, kurze frage: welcher dieser schläuche wäre am ehesten zu empfehlen?

Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv White | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Weiß | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Schläuche » 13/10mm Schläuche » PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 13/10 mm - weiß, 1m

andere in weiss habe ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Oktober 2014)

Eindeutig Primochill. Masterkleer hat beschissene Biegeradien bzw. man bekommt damit nur beschissene Radien hin.


----------



## skyhigh5 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner Meinung nach Alphacool.

Hat bei mir von den 3 herstellern am wenigsten/keine Ablagerungen bekommen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Oktober 2014)

Meine Winkel sind gekommen!

Jibbbiiii


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, ich liebäugle ehrlich gesagt auch mit dem Gigant, wäre schön wenn du deine Eindrücke schildern könntest


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe Feser One Cooling Fluid Red und wollte nur wissen ob man es noch einem Alter von 2 Jahren nutzen kann?
Keine Flocken, keine Ablagerungen in der Flasche.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Gordon:
Einfach testen und auf eine mögliche grundreinigung einstellen.

Danke für die antworten zur schlauchfrage. Ich denke, ich bestelle den primochill. Bei CK muss ich eh noch was bestellen, dann habe ich nur ein Paket und somit auch nur einmal Versand.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hei, kurze frage: welcher dieser schläuche wäre am ehesten zu empfehlen?
> 
> Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv White | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Weiß | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...


Masterkleer langert bei mir ab. :/

Auch das biegen ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Werde als nächstes Primo testen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das biegen ist mir gar nicht mal so wichtig, da ich auch mit Winkeln arbeite. Ablagerungen sind da schon eher ein ausschlaggebender Grund, um einen nicht zu wählen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Oktober 2014)

So wirds denk ich mal aussehen. 
Ist jetzt nur mal so aus Rohresten zusammengebastelt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage: was haltet ihr von der Rajintek Triton? RAIJINTEK Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm - Hardware,
würd mir die gern holen und dann erweitern, da der preis schon sehr verlockend is


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Letztendlich wirst du mit komplett custom wohl zufriedener sein. Aber ich denke, um erstmal in die wakü-welt rein zu schnuppern, ist so eine erweiterbare aio-kühlung nicht verkehrt. Welches Modell, ist dabei wohl weniger relevant. Da einfach durch ein paar Tests lesen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Letztendlich wirst du mit komplett custom wohl zufriedener sein. Aber ich denke, um erstmal in die wakü-welt rein zu schnuppern, ist so eine erweiterbare aio-kühlung nicht verkehrt. Welches Modell, ist dabei wohl weniger relevant. Da einfach durch ein paar Tests lesen


 
Zu empfehlen wäre klar die H220X/H240X von Swiftech, kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Zu empfehlen wäre klar die H220X/H240X von Swiftech, kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen


 bei der find ichs net so toll, dass der agb im radi is und man den am besten nur oben einbaur :/ außerdem soll die rajintek pumpe im vergleich zur eisberg viel leiser sein und verglichen mit der swiftech ungefähr gleich laut. hab auch schon evtl nen 2ten 240er mit dem ich erweitern kann


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



microwilli schrieb:


> bei der find ichs net so toll, dass der agb im radi is und man den am besten nur oben einbaur :/ außerdem soll die rajintek pumpe im vergleich zur eisberg viel leiser sein und verglichen mit der swiftech ungefähr gleich laut. hab auch schon evtl nen 2ten 240er mit dem ich erweitern kann


Bei der Eisberg gab es 2 Revisionen soweit ich weiß. Ich hatte die mit leiser Pumpe & die surte mir zu laut. Da bist du mit einer Custom besser dran. Höre meine Laing DDC selbst bei 12V nicht und habe viel mehr Druck.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei der Eisberg gab es 2 Revisionen soweit ich weiß. Ich hatte die mit leiser Pumpe & die surte mir zu laut. Da bist du mit einer Custom besser dran. Höre meine Laing DDC selbst bei 12V nicht und habe viel mehr Druck.


 
will mir ja keine eisberg holen, der punkt is, dass ich, wenn ich ne custom wakü hole zahl ich locker das doppelte bei fast gleicher Kühlleistung


----------



## Stox (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



microwilli schrieb:


> will mir ja keine eisberg holen, der punkt is, dass ich, wenn ich ne custom wakü hole zahl ich locker das doppelte bei fast gleicher Kühlleistung


 
Man zahlt etwas mehr. Das doppelt bei gleicher Kühlleistung ist aber übertrieben.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stox schrieb:


> Man zahlt etwas mehr. Das doppelt bei gleicher Kühlleistung ist aber übertrieben.


 also die triton kostet mich 80 bzw 70 ohne lüfter und ne custom so ca  150-170 und die temps sind fast gleich, evtl 2-3 grad höher bei der  triton aber dafür das doppelte ausgeben... eher net

Edit: das billigste set von alphacool kostet 135, was immernoch 55 euro mehr sind was für mich als schüler net grad wenig is :/


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Oktober 2014)

Ne Triton kann weder in Sachen Temps noch in Sachen Lautstärke mit ner Custom mithalten.
Da kann mir jeder erzählen was er will...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ne Triton kann weder in Sachen Temps noch in Sachen Lautstärke mit ner Custom mithalten.
> Da kann mir jeder erzählen was er will...


 
kommt auf die custom kühlung an, wenn du jetz auch nen 240er (30mm) radi nimmst, kommts ungefähr aufs selbe raus, (der von der triton ist zwar aus alu, hat aber ne viel höhere fpi als jetz z.b. die alphacool oder phobya radis) und die pumpe wie der block macht jetz denk ich mal nicht SO nen großen unterschied (wenn ich mich da nicht täusch )


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



microwilli schrieb:


> hat aber ne viel höhere fpi


Da brauchst du aber auch mehr Lufterdruck als bei Radiatoren mit niedrigerer FPI.

Welche Lüfter nimmst du?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da brauchst du aber auch mehr Lufterdruck als bei Radiatoren mit niedrigerer FPI.
> 
> Welche Lüfter nimmst du?


 
is mir klar dass das so is  

ich denk mal ich werd noiseblocker blacksilent lüfter benutzen, vill auch andere  bin mir da noch net sicher  würd ja gerne be quiet lüfter verwenden aber die haben keinen wirklich hohen luftdruck glaub ich


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit den blacksilent pro machst nix falsch. Davon werde ich mir demnächst auch noch ein paar besorgen müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Mit den blacksilent pro machst nix falsch. Davon werde ich mir demnächst auch noch ein paar besorgen müssen.


 
gut ^^ dann werd ich mir die wohl holen


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibts irgendein mittel, welches ist in die wasserkühlung geben kann, damit korrosion gelöst wird? habe wohl welche in meiner kühlung. 

mfg


----------



## skyhigh5 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> gibts irgendein mittel, welches ist in die wasserkühlung geben kann, damit korrosion gelöst wird? habe wohl welche in meiner kühlung.
> 
> mfg


Und dann?

Hast du die Rostpartikel immernoch im Kreislauf!


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Oktober 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Und dann?
> 
> Hast du die Rostpartikel immernoch im Kreislauf!



Ne ich meine nur zum lösen, würde das Wasser dann wechseln.


----------



## illousion (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> gibts irgendein mittel, welches ist in die wasserkühlung geben kann, damit korrosion gelöst wird? habe wohl welche in meiner kühlung.
> 
> mfg


 
Stichwort Opferanode.

Nimm dir ein Stück Magnesium/Aluminium (Magnesium, wenn in deinem Kreislauf Aluminium vorkommt) und tu es in den Ausgleichsbehälter, das sollte die Reaktion rückgängig machen


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glaubt ihr das das überhaupt korossion ist? das wasser ist komplett lila geworden, und es hat sich an den schläuchen abgesetzt, sowie im agb. denke mal im grakakühler und cpu kühler auch. hatte destilliertes wasser + einen korrosionsschutz genommen.

mfg


----------



## Bummsbirne (30. Oktober 2014)

Wenn sich das Wasser blau oder lila färbt reagiert GLAUBE ICH etwas mit dem Kupfer.

Ich stell mir das so wie bei mir beim Platinen ätzen vor. Da färbt sich die Lösung (Natriumpersulfat) auch blau bis lila. 

Eventuell ist da noch ein Reiniger drin. Sulfate sind in vielen Reinigungsmitteln enthalten. 

Cilit Bang wird ja oft genommen.  Man soll das Zeug ja nicht lange im Radi lassen. Eventuell wars ja zu lange drin und hat das Kupfer n bissl angegriffen.  Und die gelösten Kupferpartikel schwimmen da im Radi vor sich hin. Nusst du mal mit etlichen Litern durchspülen.


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Oktober 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Wasser blau oder lila färbt reagiert GLAUBE ICH etwas mit dem Kupfer.
> 
> Ich stell mir das so wie bei mir beim Platinen ätzen vor. Da färbt sich die Lösung (Natriumpersulfat) auch blau bis lila.
> 
> ...



Jo werde es wohl erstmal durchspülen und dann die Schläuche wechseln.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der neue CPU Kühler von Watercool...

Produktinfo --> HEATKILLER® CPU 4 Serie - WATERCOOL Support - Deutsch - Watercool - Support Forum


----------



## Bummsbirne (31. Oktober 2014)

Jo hab den HK 4 auch grad beim Gesichtsbuch gesehen.  Bundy sei Dank.


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. Oktober 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der neue CPU Kühler von Watercool...
> 
> Produktinfo --> HEATKILLER® CPU 4 Serie - WATERCOOL Support - Deutsch - Watercool - Support Forum



Sieht echt schick aus.
Bin auf die Tests gespannt.
Vielleicht ist das dann mein neuer CPU Kühler wenn ich nächstes Jahr aufrüste.


----------



## MrPsyco (1. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blöde Frage hat meine Aquastream XT noch genug Leistung für Ram Prozessor Mobo und 3 Grakas? Radiatoren sind 1x420 1x360 1x240 + 1x1280


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu faul zum rechnen, 1280 ist ein 9x140er, oder?
der radi sollte an sich alleine ausreichen und dann schafft die pumpe das auch locker. 
wenn du einen durchflusssensor hast, kannst du einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Joselman (1. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke damit bist du schon unter 60l/h. Ich bin jetzt auf 82l/h runter mit 2x 120, 1x 360 und 1x 240 für 2x GPU, Cpu, MB, RAM, Filter, AE6. Pumpe läuft auf max.


----------



## MrPsyco (1. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja 1280 ist 9x140. Also besser ne neue Pumpe? Der 1280 lag halt noch so rum und dann hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte den doch auch anschliessen einfach passiv  Der 1280 war eigentlich schon Verkauft darauf hab ich auf interne wakü umgebaut und dann ist der käufer abgesprungen... Und da er ja sowiso rumsteht^^


----------



## nyso (1. November 2014)

Solange die Temps in Ordnung sind reicht auch die Pumpe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passiv bringt der 9x140er Radiator nichts, ausser einen unnötigen Widerstand und verbraucht Platz....


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Selbst wenn Du auf 60l oder weniger 'runter kommst: alles, was über 30l ist, langt für die Wakü aus - eigene Erfahrungen.....
Erst bei 20l oder so fangen die Temps an, zu variieren; bei 30l hast Du noch im gesamten Kreislauf die gleiche Temperatur; die Differenz ist gerinegr als der Meßfehler der Sensoren....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ioch würde mich allein auf den 1280er stützen; der reicht auch bei geringen - unhörbaren - Lüfterdrehzahlen völlig hin.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin echt positiv überrascht von der kleinen alphacool dc-lt. Ich musste sie zwar bis 5V runterdrehen, damit ich keine Hörschäden bekomme, aber selbst so hat die noch genug power. Mein loop ist mit einem 240er radi und einem heatkiller 3 zwar nicht gerade anspruchsvoll, aber dennoch, bin positiv überrascht. 
Hat zwar hier gerade keinen Zusammenhang zu einem der unmittelbar letzten posts, aber ich wollte es gerade einfach mal loswerden. 
Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es mit einem zweiten  240er radi und einem alphacool gpx graka kühler aussieht.

Ich denke, ich werde dennoch auf eine ddc umsteigen, wenn ich dafür wieder Ressourcen frei habe.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. November 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich bin echt positiv überrascht von der kleinen alphacool dc-lt. Ich musste sie zwar bis 5V runterdrehen, damit ich keine Hörschäden bekomme, aber selbst so hat die noch genug power. Mein loop ist mit einem 240er radi und einem heatkiller 3 zwar nicht gerade anspruchsvoll, aber dennoch, bin positiv überrascht.
> Hat zwar hier gerade keinen Zusammenhang zu einem der unmittelbar letzten posts, aber ich wollte es gerade einfach mal loswerden.
> Ich bin schon gespannt, wie es mit einem zweiten  240er radi und einem alphacool gpx graka kühler aussieht.
> 
> Ich denke, ich werde dennoch auf eine ddc umsteigen, wenn ich dafür wieder Ressourcen frei habe.



Hast du Durchflusswerte??


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider nein. Mir fehlt dazu das entsprechende gerät.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. November 2014)

Genauso wie bei mir...
Will nich den Kreislauf von meinem Hauptrechner dafür auseinander reißen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den Durchfluss nur in soweit getestet, ob es einen unterschied macht, ob die Kühlleistung sich verändert, wenn die Pumpe von 5V auf 7V und andersrum eingestellt wird. Da es keinen unterschied gab, ist die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Durchfluss "genug"


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchflußwert ist an sich auch irrelevant - wichtiger sind die (Wasser-)Temperaturen.
Und da die sich auch bei geringem Durchfluß - ich hatte zweitweise nur 30L - schnell im gesamten Kreislauf auf einheitliche Werte einpendeln,
ist der tatsächliche Durchflußwert nicht wirklich wichtig.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, wassertemp messen könnte ich mal machen. n fieberthermometer sollte da reichen. was anderes hab ich nicht zur hand. 
wird nur etwas umständlich, da ich im agb messen muss und das ist bei mir der aufsatz-agb zur pumpe. kleines mist-ding


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. November 2014)

Fieberthermometer im AGB.
Das könnt ich auch mal machen.

Den kleinen Aufsatz-AGB hab ich zwar auch, aber den nutze ich nicht. War mir "zu" klein. 
Ich hab meinen kleinen Alphacool Röhren-AGB eingebaut.
Uns selbst in dem hat's noch wahnsinnig gesprudelt. Darum hab ich da noch nen Aquarien-Filter-Schwamm mit reingesteckt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde mir auch noch eine ordentliche Röhre einbauen. Der AGB soll ja auch sichtbar sein, di Pumpe aber nicht. Und wenn beides ein Einheit ist, geht nicht beides. Im Moment ist beides versteckt in der hinteren Gehäuse Kammer.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. November 2014)

Ich muss immernoch die neue Rückwand für mein LianLi fertig machen.
Irgendwie kommt immer was dazwischen am WE. 
Und wenn ich am WE dann doch mal Zeit hatte, hatte ich keine Lust, weil die Woche über total heftig war...
Vielleicht wird's ja nächstes WE was...


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Problem ist eher das Geld. Ich habe nicht viel zum auf den Kopf hauen über, also dauert alles etwas länger.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. November 2014)

Bei mir ist die Erweiterung auch "in Planung".
Aquero 5 LT, DFM und Tempsensor zuzüglich diverser Kabel usw.

Erstmal gibt's nächstes Jahr nen neuen Hauptrechner, und dann wird der HTPC erweitert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine erweiterung besteht zunächst erstmal aus graka-kühler und einem zweiten radiator. dann kann ich auch von den notwendigen teilen zu den nützlichen gehen  
aquaero wäre schon was feines. dfm und tempsensor ebenso. 
aber nachdem ich die graka unter wasser habe, ist erstmal agb und pumpe dran. mal sehen, was ich dann mit der kleinen mache. vielleicht ja zum basteln behalten  

btw, vor ein paar wochen hatte ich nach schlauch geragt, ich hab nun den primochill flex lrt genommen und bin zufrieden. der ist zwar etwas störrisch, es scheint so, als ist der OD etwas über den 13mm und der ID etwas unter den 10mm. dadurch ist es etwas fummeliger beim befestigen, aber es sitzt dicht und auch ohne den sicherungsring schon sehr fest. der schlauch ist zudem auch sehr fest, dadurch sollten knicke bei engen biegeradienkein problem werden. 
die weisse farbe ist auch sehr kräftig, wirkt nicht so verwaschen, wie ich es bei anderen schon gesehen habe.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. November 2014)

Ich wollte diesen Monat meinem Hauptrechner eigendlich ne GTX970 mit Wasserkühler spendieren.
Den Core2Quad Q9550 wollte ich dann auf 4 GHz übertakten um die Graka besser zu befeuern.
Leider hat sich diese dann heute morgen in nen Klasse 2/3 Kindersitz für meinen Sohn verwandelt... 
Also wird das dann erst nächstes Jahr was, aber dann gibt's alles außer Gehäuse,  HDDs und und BR Laufwerk neu.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine beiden GPUs werde ich nicht Wasser kühlen, denn man kann ihn beim Wechsel auf eine neue GPU nicht mehr verwenden und meine beiden GPUs sind sehr leise 1700 Umdrehungen bei volllast. 
Was für ein Fieber Thermometer nehmt ihr zum messen(digitale oder analog) ?


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. November 2014)

Wir haben hier mehrere digitale und ein Infrarot-Thermometer hier.
Wobei das Infrarot sehr ungenau ist.


----------



## illousion (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich Leitungen selbst auf die passende länge Crimpen..
Ich plane schon seit längerem den weiteren Verlauf meiner Casemod und hätte gerne etwas außergewöhnliches als Leitung, mein Casemod soll lediglich silbern und Schwarz werden, dazu noch etwas durchsichtiges Plexi. Die Leitung soll vom Design halt auch super zu ner Wasserkühlung passen, deswegen frage ich hier 

Gibt es passende textilummantelte Leitungen oder irgendetwas in der Hinsicht, was mich von normalen Casemods abheben würde?
Gesleeved werden soll das ganze nicht. Und welchen Querschnitt sollte man gleich nocheinmal nehmen? 

MfG 
Illousion

Edit: Wenn es was gibt, was super zu ner Wasserfarbe (bitte was durchsichtiges, was nicht ausflockt) passt fände ich es auch top, vielleicht passt nen farblicher Akzent da rein


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die frage ist hier wohl ein wenig falsch 



oelkanne schrieb:


> Frag mal beim Coppermod 2.0 nach der hat die Kabel nur mit dem Kupfer Innenleben


 
gedacht sind die leitungen in coppermod 2.0 ursprünglich als audiokabel. 
ähnlich wie dieses hier: Lautsprecherkabel Surrender 2 x 4 mm² Transparent Meterware Conrad im Conrad Online Shop | 602218

zum thema thermometer, ich hab hier ein digitales fiberthermometer. und eventuell ein bratenthermometer, das ist analog. ich werde einfach mit beiden testen.


----------



## oelkanne (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag mal beim Coppermod 2.0 nach der hat die Kabel nur mit dem Kupfer Innenleben


----------



## illousion (10. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



oelkanne schrieb:


> Frag mal beim Coppermod 2.0 nach der hat die Kabel nur mit dem Kupfer Innenleben


 
Habe schon nach vergleichbarem in Silbern gesucht: nope :/


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also Lautsprecherkabel in Silber gibts viele, aber ob das dann passt -> Hama Lautsprecherkabel 2x 1,5 mm², optisch versilbert: Amazon.de: Elektronik

EDIT:
zum Thema Fieberthermometer die sind verdammt genau, schließlich kann ein halbes Grad zw. Krankenhaus und nicht Krankenhaus entscheiden. Die Infrarot Teile sind aber abhängig von der Reflektion/Farbe der Fläche die gemessen werden soll


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe gerade den nachteil beim messen mit fieberthermometer bemerkt: meines zeigt erst ab einer gewissen temperatur einen wert an, darunter nur "low." da ich den wert aber nicht kenne, kann ich nichtmal den benennen. 
ich vermute aber, der ist irgendwo zwischen 30° und 35°, vielleicht sogar noch unter den 30°. damit fällt für mich das messen weg. ich hab gerade prime "blend" seit 10min am laufen, da wird mir immernoch "low" gezeigt. ich lass nochmal weitere 10 laufen, danach noch weitere 10. danach geb ich auf


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lol, ich habe ein Quecksilber Thermometer, mal sehen ob das funktioniert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eigendlich wäre jetzt der nächste "termin" zum messen, aber ich lass gleich durchlaufen, dass ich dann den halbe stunde prime durchlauf habe. 

btw, welcher wert ist denn nun der relevante für cpu-temp? der oben oder der unten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (12. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das eine kommt vom Mamabrett das andere direkt von der CPU (aus dem Inneren)...

Daher würde ich vermuten der aus der CPU passt... etwas hoch aber für ne Wakü ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eben darum frage ich ja nach. allerdings ist ja die tauglichkeit der internen sensoren bei amd hinlänglich bekannt. mit lukü hat der noch bis 80 und teilweise mehr gezeigt 

e: selbst nach einer halben stunde prime "blend" zeigt das thermometer nur "low." ich werde nun die lüfter auf 5V fixieren (sonst auf 7V) und das ganze nochmal machen  
pumpe (dc-lt) auf 5V, lüfter auf 5V, weiter kann ich die wakü nicht "schlechter" machen, ausser lüfter aus lassen  aber ein 240er alleine reicht passiv wohl eher nicht aus, selbst für meine kleine 65W-CPU.

e2: ändert sich bisher nicht viel. und wassertemp ist nun gerade bei 32.5°, prime läuft seit 10min. somit wird es wohl die 30°-grenze sein, ab der mein thermometer ergebnisse zeigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (12. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Thermometer zeigt auch erst am 35° etwas an. Darum hatte ich die Lüfter aus und das Wasser schon geheizt und sobald der was angezeigt hat bei meinen anderen Sensoren die Offset werde angepasst das es etwa hinkommt


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@borni hättest dir besser 6x NB Pk2 geholt statt 12x PK1 um damit ein Radisandwich zu machen. 
bezieht sich auf dieses Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-834.html#post6954608


----------



## JakPol (14. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sacht mal, blöde Frage: macht es nen Unterschied, wo im Kreislauf ich einen Durchflussmesser einbaue? Bisher hab ich mich total verrenkt, den DFM ganz am Ende des Kreislaufes zu platzieren, da ich mir dachte, dass WENN es einen Unterschied machen würde, wäre der Durchfluss NACH den diversen Widerständen am geringsten, und für den Fall der Fälle ist der Mindestdurchfluss ja das entscheidende. Jetzt plane ich ohnehin, meine WaKü nach Weihnachten einem mittleren Umbau zu unterziehen. Wird der DFM wohl direkt nach der Pumpe und vor sämtlichen Kühlern und Radiatoren einen deutlich höheren Wert haben als nach diesen?


----------



## CSharper (14. November 2014)

JakPol schrieb:


> Sacht mal, blöde Frage: macht es nen Unterschied, wo im Kreislauf ich einen Durchflussmesser einbaue? Bisher hab ich mich total verrenkt, den DFM ganz am Ende des Kreislaufes zu platzieren, da ich mir dachte, dass WENN es einen Unterschied machen würde, wäre der Durchfluss NACH den diversen Widerständen am geringsten, und für den Fall der Fälle ist der Mindestdurchfluss ja das entscheidende. Jetzt plane ich ohnehin, meine WaKü nach Weihnachten einem mittleren Umbau zu unterziehen. Wird der DFM wohl direkt nach der Pumpe und vor sämtlichen Kühlern und Radiatoren einen deutlich höheren Wert haben als nach diesen?




Spielt keine Rolle der Durfluss ist im ganzen Kreislauf ähnlich, hab mir auch den Kopf zerbrochen gehabt über diese FrageHab ihn jetzt gerade nach der Pumpe montiert.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe mir mal das innovatek protect konzentrat geholt, und habe es ca. 1/3 gemischt. nun ist das wasser in meiner wakü relativ zähflüssig. ist das normal? wenn ich noch ein bisschen wasser mit in den kreislauf gebe, sieht es so aus, als ob ich wasser in essigöl schütten würde . ist das normal bei dem zeug?

mfg


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Viskosität erhöht sich durch Zugabe von Glykol (Hauptbestandteil von Innoprotect und anderen bewährten Korrosionschutzzusätzen). Das ist normal - besonders wenn man relativ hohe Konzentrationen nutzt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe du hast ein Teil IP und drei Teile Wasser genommen?


----------



## Shooot3r (15. November 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast ein Teil IP und drei Teile Wasser genommen?



Ja ca, wäre eine uberdosierung schädlich für die Komponenten?

der durchfluss hat sich von 85 l/h auf 73 bei gleicher leistung verringert, schein aber normal zu sein, oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ja ca, wäre eine uberdosierung schädlich für die Komponenten?


möglich.....



> der durchfluss hat sich von 85 l/h auf 73 bei gleicher leistung verringert, schein aber normal zu sein, oder?


jepp, erhöhte Viskosität


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie hiess dieses zeugs von der tanke noch gleich? g48?


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. November 2014)

Benzin^^












Ne G48 is schon richtig.


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wie hiess dieses zeugs von der tanke noch gleich? g48?


 jupp.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut. Dann hatte ich das richtig in Kopf. Im Moment habe ich pures dest. Wasser in loop.


----------



## JakPol (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein nicht so schönes Geräusch ist übrigens, wenn das Wasser im CPU-Kühler kocht, weil die Pumpe nicht angelaufen war... 

Nach 10 Minuten mittlerer Panik und Kühler mit EIspacks drücken lief der Rechner wieder an und alles scheint okay zu sein. Zitat meine Frau: "Ich war noch nie so froh, dieses Geräusch zu hören!", als der Rechner und die Pumpe wieder ansprangen...

Puh...


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woah. Grusel. 

Am besten noch mit Pfeifen wenn der Wasserdampf aus irgendeiner Ritze bläst...


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf man fragen welche Pumpe sich warum geweigert hat zu starten?


----------



## JakPol (15. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DDC 1t+, die an nem Aquaero5LT hängt. Das hatte ich aber schon ~3-4mal, dass der Aquaero einfach nicht ansprang und deshalb natürlich auch die Pumpe nicht ansprang. Bisher hab ich das immer früh genug gemerkt, den Rechner wieder in Ruhe runter gefahren, und beim nächsten booten war wieder alles okay. DIesmal hab ichs einfach nicht bemerkt und so lange gesurft, bis der Rechner plötzlich ganz von alleine aus ging - und kurz darauf begann es, zu spröddeln und zischeln und komisch zu klingen. Also Rechner auf, und siehe da, in den Schläuchen zum und vom CPU-Kühler konnte man das Wasser sprudelnd kochen sehen. SEHR beängstigend.

Meine kluge Frau kam auf die Idee, Eispacks auf den Kühler zu legen, dann hörte das köcheln schnell auf, und es floss wieder Wasser in den Kühler zurück. Weitere ~5 Minuten später probierte ich, den Rechner zu starten, die Pumpe sprang an, und innerhalb einer halben Minute war die CPU (laut HWMonitor) wieder bei Normaltemperaturen...

Insgesamt: BEÄNGSTIGEND!!!


----------



## oelkanne (16. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas geht in die Rubrik...Jugend forscht...???


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein tip: Pumpe direkt an Netzteil anschließen


----------



## CSharper (16. November 2014)

Ou...das geschah bei mir als ich in der Aquasuite beim Register "Regler" alles entfernt habe weil ich dachte das seien zusätzliche Optionen, aber als dann die Lüfter plötzlich explosionsartig anfingen hochzudrehen sah ich im HwMonitor wie die Temps. der CPU und GPU im Sekundentakt um etwa 5 Grad hoch gingen

Sofort Notstop Dann war ich in Panik wie ich das Problem lösen sollte, zum Glück hatte ich noch ein externes NT und konnte damit die Regler in der Aquasuite einsetzen


----------



## Bene11660 (17. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
könnte mir vielleicht jemand die Maße des EK Blocks für die GTX 780ti Classified nennen? 
Oder vielleicht wie weit sie über dem normalen PCI Slot herausragt, ich habe zu befürchten, dass sie mit meinem
Window kollidiert. :/ Denn ich plane auf eine 980 Classified zu setzten, die Maße dürften ja ähnlich sein.


----------



## kampi9310 (17. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Will kein neues Thema auf machen .

Ich hab ein Problem !
Lese in HwMonitor unregelmäßige Temp schwankungen der CPU aus (von 35 plötzlich auf 49)

Habe den Aquacomputer Kryos Duplex oben ! habe grad kontrolliert ist fest und wackelt nichts , WLP ist die Noctua NT1 oben und auf schön aufgetragen.
Ist das normal oder stimmt da was nicht ??


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist normal. Sobald die CPU ein bisschen Last bekommt, springt die Temperatur hoch. Deshalb sollte man keine Lüfter auf nem Radi nach der CPU Temperatur steuern.


----------



## kampi9310 (18. November 2014)

Ok wenn das normal ist passt das ; ( 
Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnte mir vielleicht jemand die Maße des EK Blocks für die GTX 780ti Classified nennen?
> Oder vielleicht wie weit sie über dem normalen PCI Slot herausragt, ich habe zu befürchten, dass sie mit meinem
> Window kollidiert. :/ Denn ich plane auf eine 980 Classified zu setzten, die Maße dürften ja ähnlich sein.


 
Für die Classified speziell kann ich es nicht sagen, aber die normalen EK Kühler ragen ca. 25 mm über die Platine hinaus. Ich würde vermuten, dass es bei der Classified ähnlich ist.


----------



## nyso (18. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sind denn die stark werksübertakteten GTX 970 in Hinblick auf GPU-only Wasserkühler zu betrachten? Werden die Chips sehr heiß, gibt es da schon Erfahrungen? Habe mir die EVGA 970 SSC bestellt und will sie mit dem Supremacy kühlen, dazu halt die kleinen Kühlerchen auf die Chips. Denkt ihr das reicht?


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also unter meinem Fullcover-Kühler wird die GPU unter Last maximal 45°C warm (~30°C Wassertemperatur). Spannungswandler kann ich leider nicht auslesen, einen Fühler bekomme ich auch nicht ordentlich eingesteckt. An welche(s) Modell(e) dachtest du denn speziell? Gerade bei den aktuellen Karten sollte man die Spannungswandler nicht unterschätzen, ein kleiner Alukühler mit etwas "Puste-puste" drüber reicht da vielleicht nicht.


----------



## nyso (18. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> An welche(s) Modell(e) dachtest du denn speziell? Gerade bei den aktuellen Karten sollte man die Spannungswandler nicht unterschätzen, ein kleiner Alukühler mit etwas "Puste-puste" drüber reicht da vielleicht nicht.


 
Die EVGA GTX 970 SSC. Nur noch die Galax HOF, die Zotac Amp! Extreme und die EVGA FTW sind etwas stärker getaktet.


----------



## JakPol (18. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die stark werksübertakteten GTX 970 in Hinblick auf GPU-only Wasserkühler zu betrachten? Werden die Chips sehr heiß, gibt es da schon Erfahrungen? Habe mir die EVGA 970 SSC bestellt und will sie mit dem Supremacy kühlen, dazu halt die kleinen Kühlerchen auf die Chips. Denkt ihr das reicht?


 
Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, ob das reicht. Ich kann DIr allerdings sagen, wenn Du entscheidest, dass das nicht reicht, kann ich Dir HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core 60 DIY - Watercool Shop wärmstens empfehlen. Der GPU-Kühler ist im Endeffekt ein umgebauter Heatkiller x³ CPU Kühler und hält meine GPU auch unter Vollast lässig im Griff. Der Spannungswandlerkühler reichte bei mir für Zocken und Furmark aus, um die Spannungswandler bei maximal 90° zu halten, was noch okay ist. Coinmining allerdings brachte die dann auf 115°. Ich würde also dazu neigen, dass passive Kühler auf den MOSFETs nicht reichen, wenn ich mit nem aktiven Wasserkühler schon solche Werte erreiche - wohlgemerkt, keine gemessenen, sondern von GPU-Z ausgelesenen. Der große Vorteil ist halt: auch bei zukünftigen Grafikkarten kann man das System weiter verwenden...


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was spricht gegen die Alphacool Kühler? Die Lieferzeit?

Die Übertaktung schafft auch jede andere Karte mit Wasser drauf. Oder magst du nicht selbst übertakten?

@JakPol: das Konzept an sich ist genial, das Manko ist der VRM-Kühler. Dadurch, dass das Kupfer nur flach vom Wasser angeströmt wird, ohne jegliche Kanäle o.ä. ist die Leistung echt kritisch, vor allem bei High-End Karten...


----------



## JakPol (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @JakPol: das Konzept an sich ist genial, das Manko ist der VRM-Kühler. Dadurch, dass das Kupfer nur flach vom Wasser angeströmt wird, ohne jegliche Kanäle o.ä. ist die Leistung echt kritisch, vor allem bei High-End Karten...


 
Hm. "Echt kritisch" find ich harte Wortwahl. Ich habe seinerzeit lange gesucht, aber nirgends nen Vergleichstets gefunden, wo mal jemand das MicroSW-X System und nen klassichen Fullcover auf ein und der selben Karte verbaut und durchgetestet hat. Klar sind 90° auf nem Bauteil hart, keine Frage. Andererseits sind die Dinger aber auch bis 125° zertifiziert. Ausserdem: soweit ich das aus diversen Produktfotos und Reviews ersehe, sind bei den Fullcover Kühlern bisher auch nur über der GPU Kanäle eingefräst und die VRMs werden flach angeströmt. 
Das große Manko des MicroSW-X ist halt, dass die Kontaktfläche zwischen Wasser und Kupfer echt winzig ist. Irgendwann soll der Kühlkörper aus massivem Kupfer statt POM kommen, der verbessert die Kühlleistung natürlich nochmal, aber auch dann ist die Kontakfläche bei einem Fullcover größer. Nichtsdestotrotz würden mich mal die VRM Werte der geneigten Mitleser interessieren, die GPU-Z nach ner Stunde Furmark so ausgibt! Sind die so bedeutend viel niedriger als 90°? Bei übertakteten Karten?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der PCGH 03/14 wird eine R9 290 mit dem VRM-Kühler betrieben. Da bricht Torsten die Tests ab, da die Wandler 110°C erreichen. Man muss dazu sagen, der Kühler ist auf eine minimale Fläche zugeschnitten worden, aber viel mehr wird man da sicher nicht reißen können.

Ein kupferner Kühlkörper kann etwas helfen, das müssen Tests zeigen. Der Vorteil eines Fullcover-Kühlers ist, wie du selbst schon sagst, die Größe bzw. hohe Kühlfläche.


----------



## nyso (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die Alphacool Kühler? Die Lieferzeit?



Und der Preis^^ Habe den Supremacy und die kleinen Kühlerchen schon hier, kostet mich also erstmal kein Geld. Alles andere müsste ich wieder teuer kaufen



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Übertaktung schafft auch jede andere Karte mit Wasser drauf. Oder magst du nicht selbst übertakten?



Ich nutze schon seit Jahren EVGA und war immer zufrieden. Die FTW und SSC-Modelle haben meistens nicht nur das modifizierte Bios, sondern normalerweise auch selektierte Chips. Und da ich die SSC zum Preis der SC bekommen habe, und in der Hoffnung auf einen selektierten Chip, nehme ich natürlich die
Außerdem bietet EVGA die Garantie von 5 Jahren, und das auch nach Umbau auf Wakü. Selbst wenn man übertaktet bleibt die Garantie bei EVGA bestehen. Da kommt mir nichts anderes ins Haus
Ach so, und momentan bekommen alle die eine 970 und 980 kaufen eine Backplate von EVGA geschenkt, und die sieht echt geil au


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Und der Preis^^ Habe den Supremacy und die kleinen Kühlerchen schon hier, kostet mich also erstmal kein Geld. Alles andere müsste ich wieder teuer kaufen



Alles klar, das hatte ich wohl überlesen  Dachte du hast nur vor ihn zu kaufen.




nyso schrieb:


> Ich nutze schon seit Jahren EVGA und war immer zufrieden. Die FTW und SSC-Modelle haben meistens nicht nur das modifizierte Bios, sondern normalerweise auch selektierte Chips. Und da ich die SSC zum Preis der SC bekommen habe, und in der Hoffnung auf einen selektierten Chip, nehme ich natürlich die
> Außerdem bietet EVGA die Garantie von 5 Jahren, und das auch nach Umbau auf Wakü. Selbst wenn man übertaktet bleibt die Garantie bei EVGA bestehen. Da kommt mir nichts anderes ins Haus
> Ach so, und momentan bekommen alle die eine 970 und 980 kaufen eine Backplate von EVGA geschenkt, und die sieht echt geil au


 
Absolut nichts gegen einzuwenden, habe auch erst mit einer EVGA geliebäugelt. Diese fiel dann aber aus einem anderen Kriterium weg.

Zu deinem Projekt: hast du dir einmal das PCB der ACX Karten angeschaut?: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erfreulicherweise hat die Spannungsversorgung des VRAM eine montierte große Kühlplatte. Dummerweise auf der anderen Seite der Karte: die Spannungswandler der GPU hängen beim Originalkühler mit am Heatpipe-Korpus, ws an sich nicht weiter wild ist. ABER: es gibt an keiner einzigen Stelle in der Nähe der VRMs Bohrlöcher. D.h. du könntest nicht einmal einen passiven Kühler o.ä. befestigen, geschweige denn einen Wasserkühler für die Wandler. Man müsste mit Wärmeleitkleber arbeiten, sprich mit kleinen Kühlerchen (die du ja schon erwähnt hattest). Wird deine Karte mit Frischluft versorgt?


----------



## nyso (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wird deine Karte mit Frischluft versorgt?


 
Ja, steckt in einem Raven 2. Frischluft ist also kein Problem.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass bei der FTW Edition die Spannungswandler komplett blank liegen. Ich weiß nun nicht, ob das bei jeder Karte mit ACX2.0 Kühler der Fall ist, es würde aber erklären warum dort keine Bohrlöcher existieren. Ich denke, dann fährst du mit solchen kleinen Kühlkörperchen wohl gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. November 2014)

Kleb einfach kleine Kühlkörper mit Wärmeleitpads drauf zum testen.
Im Luftstrom sollte die Graka ja "hängen", wenn du die Lüfter nicht rausgenommen hast


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass bei der FTW Edition die Spannungswandler komplett blank liegen. Ich weiß nun nicht, ob das bei jeder Karte mit ACX2.0 Kühler der Fall ist, es würde aber erklären warum dort keine Bohrlöcher existieren. Ich denke, dann fährst du mit solchen kleinen Kühlkörperchen wohl gar nicht so schlecht.


 
das wird bei meiner graka auch noch ein problem. die hat zwar auch jetzt schon keinerlei kühlerchen auf ram oder spawas, aber sobald ich die gpu mit wasser kühle, fehlt die direkte belüftung von dem originalkühler. 
ich werde mir für die spawas wohl die kupferteile von enzotech besorgen: Enzotech Mosfet-Kühler MOS-C1 - passiv | Passivkühler | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
und da mein board ebenfalls keinerlei kühlkörper auf den spawas hat, wird da direkt das gleiche gemacht. 
meine karte ist allerdings auch nicht gerade einen von denen, die wakü nötig hätte, aber die temps und meine ohren freuen sich drüber


----------



## SimplyAlegend (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Juchey, Ende der Woche kann ich endlich anfangen meine WaKü zusammen zu bauen, hat auch lange genug gedauert...

Gibt es eigentlich irgend eine Möglichkeit zur günstigen entkopplung von Radiatoren und Lüftern? Spezielle Unterlegscheiben/Entkoppler aus den Computerläden sind mir zu teuer.

Was haltet ihr den von denen:

Unterlegscheiben - TPG. schwarz - Kunststoffschrauben, PVDF Schrauben, Senkschraube Nylon, Schrauben Nylon, PEEK Schrauben, Polyamid Schrauben, PP Schrauben, PC Schrauben, Kunststoffschraube

Silicon O Ringe sind leider mehr als 10 mal so teuer.
Natürlich ist mir das klar, dass nur eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Schraube und Lüfter und Lüfter und Radiator nicht vollkommen entkoppelt, aber die Schraube sollte dadurch nurnoch wenig Kontakt mit dem Lüfter haben und bei niedrigen RPM merkt man hoffentlich nix.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also radiatoren musst du nicht entkoppeln. und die lüfter darauf eigendlich auch nicht, wenn alles ordentlich fest ist, bewegt sich da eh nix. 
lüfter, die nicht am radi sind entkoppelt man am besten mit diesen gummidingern. 
für eine vollständige entkopplung, die auch dann erst wirklich effektiv ist, sollte keinerlei direkter kontakt mehr zwischen der schraube und dem lüfter bestehen. 
sieh dir mal die noiseblocker blacksilent pro an, wie die entkoppelt sind. besser geht es meiner meinung nach nicht mehr.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> also radiatoren musst du nicht entkoppeln. und die lüfter darauf eigendlich auch nicht, wenn alles ordentlich fest ist, bewegt sich da eh nix.
> lüfter, die nicht am radi sind entkoppelt man am besten mit diesen gummidingern.
> für eine vollständige entkopplung, die auch dann erst wirklich effektiv ist, sollte keinerlei direkter kontakt mehr zwischen der schraube und dem lüfter bestehen.
> sieh dir mal die noiseblocker blacksilent pro an, wie die entkoppelt sind. besser geht es meiner meinung nach nicht mehr.


 
Ich habe die Noiseblocker sogar hier, die Skilikondichtungen sind gut, keine Frage, aber für meine Phantekslüfter zu teuer sowas nachzukaufen. 

Warum muss man den den Radiator nicht vom Lüfter entkoppeln? Ist doch im Grunde auch ein Schwingkörper, ob das jetzt mein Gehäuse oder ein Großer Radiator ist sollte doch egal sein?

Zumal die Gummi Ringe ja die Schraube vom Lüfter entkppeln sollten, die Löcher im Lüfter haben ja einen größeren Durchmesser als die M3 Schrauben zum befestigen an den Radiatoren, sodass eigentlich nur der Schraubenkopf den Lüfter richtig berührt.
Ander stelle ich mir das etwas schwer vor, es gibt ja keine Gummi Bolts die mit Radiatoren funktionieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so ein radiator ist zu schwer, um von einem lüfter in bewegung zu geraten. zumindest bei den lüftergeschwindigkeiten, die man als silent-freak anliegen hat. 
ich hab auf meinem radi die bspro drauf, und da die nunmal ihren enkopplungskram dabei haben, hab ich den natürlich auch genutzt. ging mir aber auch eher ums abdichten, als ums entkoppeln. 
ich musste den einen rahmen allerdings ein wenig bearbeiten, damit beide so dicht nebeneinander passen. angenehmer nebeneffekt, ich konnte (musste sogar) die originalschrauben der lüfter verwenden. 
die vom radi (alphacool) sind kupferfarben, ich wollte aber schwarz haben


----------



## Shooot3r (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was haltet ihr von diesem filter, hat den jemand und kann mal berichten, bzw. lohnt sich der filter?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten CPU & GPU Kühler sind bereits Filter.   Man brauch keinen extra Filter, selbst mit einem extra Filter könne CPU & GPU Kühler verstopfen.

@*SimplyAlegend* ich habe keinen meiner Lüfter entkoppeln müssen. Sollte ich das mal machen müssen, ist entweder der Lüfter für'n Arsch oder das Gehäuse etc ist Müll....


----------



## SimplyAlegend (19. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay gut zu wissen, ich habe auch nicht vor meine Lüfter stark hochzudrehen, aber von meinem alten Gehäuse bin ich vorgeschädigt


----------



## JakPol (20. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> In der PCGH 03/14 wird eine R9 290 mit dem VRM-Kühler betrieben. Da bricht Torsten die Tests ab, da die Wandler 110°C erreichen. Man muss dazu sagen, der Kühler ist auf eine minimale Fläche zugeschnitten worden, aber viel mehr wird man da sicher nicht reißen können.
> 
> Ein kupferner Kühlkörper kann etwas helfen, das müssen Tests zeigen. Der Vorteil eines Fullcover-Kühlers ist, wie du selbst schon sagst, die Größe bzw. hohe Kühlfläche.


 
Oha oha, da bin ich aber mal gespannt! Eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (21227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland liegt hier und wartet nur noch, dass die Wärmeleitpads von Aquatuning kommen, dann wird die umgebaut. Mittelfristig möchte ich die eigtl auf 1150 MHz GPU-Takt und 1650 MHz Speichertakt hochjagen, das sind Werte, die ich jetzt mehrfach als stable unter Luftkühlung gefunden habe, sollten also unter Wasser auch erreichbar sein. Ich werde ganz klar berichten, wie sich das entwickelt!


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint irh könnte ich auf der 270x einen Gpu only Kühler draufschnallen plus einen Lüfter der die Grundplatte ein einem Luftzughält? Oder könnte das kritisch werden?
http://coolingconfigurator.com/uplo...-Radeon-R9-270X-2GB-GDDR5-(V303-002R)-PCB.jpg


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte klappen


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein bisschen Oberfläche an der Grundplatte an zu bringen würde sicher nicht schaden. Eine flache Metallplatte braucht schon ordentlich Zug um Temperatur abzugeben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich sollte es gehen, ich würde aber auch dazu raten, ein paar mini kühler drauf zu kleben. Also kannst im Grunde die platte auch abnehmen und die kühler direkt aufkleben. Für ram reicht die platte bestimmt auch ohne kühler. Problem werden eher die spawas


----------



## Icebreaker87 (20. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also laut Gpuz sind die spawas bei 50°C unter Last. Die gpu wird nur zum falten benutzt. Lüfter laufen auch immer auf min (18%)


----------



## JakPol (21. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, aufgrund der Konstruktion meines Schreibtisches komm ich nur sehr sehr schlecht an die Laufwerke. Um den Kreislauf zu befüllen muss ich wahrscheinlich mein jetziges Netzteil benutzen, ich hab nämlich grade kein zweites zur Hand. MB, CPU und GraKa kann ich ganz leicht vom Netzteil trennen, die 2 SSDs, die HDD und das DVD-Laufwerk allerdings nicht so gut. Wie schlecht ist das für die, wenn die im Prozess des Kreislaufbefüllens mehrfach an und aus gehen? Im Prinzip kann doch da eigtl nix passieren, oder? Es werden ja keine Daten abgerufen, da ja das MB nicht mit angeht, und an und aus gehen die ja auch, wenn ich den PC hochfahre... Oder stell ich mir das zu einfach vor und muss die auf jeden Fall trennen, auch wenns mit erheblichem Mehraufwand verbunden ist?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nunja Festplatten parken ihren Kopf nach Stromverlust ja wieder neben der Magnetscheibe, ich würde es zumindest vermeiden sie in der Anlaufphase ständig an und ab zuklemmen. Bei SSDs würde ich jetzt eher weniger Potenzial zur Gefahr sehen, aber das könnte auch ein Trugschluss sein. Ich kann noch dazu sagen, dass ich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal mit angeklemmten Platten das System öfter ein- und ausgeschaltet habe, bisher ohne Probleme.

Modular ist dein Netzteil also nicht an dieser Stelle? Wäre ja echt praktisch^^


----------



## JakPol (21. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Modular ist dein Netzteil also nicht an dieser Stelle? Wäre ja echt praktisch^^


Isses schon, aber so geschickt verbaut, dass ich an die Steckplätze am Netzteil genauso schlecht dran komme wie an die Laufwerke. Genius me.

Nachdem ich ja seit kurzem weiß, dass mein PC circa 12 Minuten funktioniert, ohne dass die Pumpe läuft, also der Vollkupfer-CPU-Kühler ein gigantischer Heatsink ist (  ) - wie gefählrich wäre es wohl, den PC einfach komplett an zu machen und währenddessen die Kühlflüssigkeit in den AGB zu kippen? Also im laufenden Betrieb zu befüllen? Damit wären CPU- und GPU-Kühler ja bedeutend weniger als 12 Minuten ohne Flüssigkeit, das sollte doch eigtl gehen...? 

Jaja, ich weiß, unverantwortlich, gefährlich, keine Haftung, wird anders empfohlen - aber mal ganz pragmatisch gedacht...


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange du die pumpe nicht trocken laufen lässt, kannst du das machen ^^ jedoch kühlt nicht nur das kupfer, sondern auch das wasser in den schläuchen. also wäre ich da lieber vorsichtiger.


----------



## nyso (21. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatten wir ja vor eine paar Wochen schonmal. Geht problemlos, die Kühler kühlen lange genug. Probleme bekommst du halt wenn was undicht ist. Dann ist besser der PC aus, sonst wirds teuer.


----------



## JakPol (21. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Probleme bekommst du halt wenn was undicht ist. Dann ist besser der PC aus, sonst wirds teuer.


 
Guter Hinweis. Getauscht wird diesmal nur die Grafikkarte (7870XT raus, R9 290 rein  - ich freu mich schon drauf ). Das heißt aber auch, dass die Anschlüsse im GPU Kühler drin bleiben, ich werde einfach nur die Überwurfmuttern aufschrauben und die Schläuche zur und von der Graka abziehen. Das heißt, es sollte genauso dicht sein und bleiben wie bisher auch. Super, dann warte ich jetzt nur noch auf die Wärmeleitpads, dann kanns losgehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jenachdem, wie gut du das da sichern kannst, brauchst du nichtmal wasser ablassen. den schlauch einfach zuklemmen und dann fehlt am ende nur das wasser, was noch in dem graka-kühler steckt. oder wenn du nur soviel wasser ablässt, dass du da nichtmal abklemmen brauchst, sondern nur vorsichtig sein und hoch halten. ich weiss ja nicht, wie das gerade in deinem schreibtisch aussieht  wenn die bilder aus post #64 in deinem tagebuch noch aktuell sind, sollte es sogar möglich sein. scheint so, als ist bei dir das mainboard und somit die dort verbauten kühler der höchste punkt im kreislauf. somit sollte es möglich sein, mit nur ein wenig ablassen, dass dort die kühler leer laufen können.


----------



## nyso (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir steht nachher auch ein kleiner Umbau an, die 970 kommt endlich. Da werde ich einfach den Supremacy von der 560 Ti abschrauben, und dann auf die 970 drauf. Ich hoffe das klappt, wäre zu faul wieder so viel an der Wakü zu machen


----------



## VJoe2max (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du da eine GPU-only-Lösung drauf? - dann könnte es klappen, aber ich würde dennoch großes Augenmerk auf die Spannungswandler richten.
Wenn´s allerdings ein Fullcover GPU-Kühler für die GTX 560Ti ist, wäre es außerst unwahrscheinlich dass der Kühler passt. Die GTX 560Ti hatten afair alle ein anderes Layout als die GTX970. Bei Kühlern für eine GTX 670 oder eine GTX 760 kann man bei manchen GTX970 Layouts (ein echtes Referenzlayout gibt´s dafür leider nicht) Glück haben und den alten Kühler weiterverwenden. Von einer GTX 560Ti kommend, gehen die Chancen dafür bei Fullcover-Kühlern gegen Null.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast richtig vermutet, nyso hat einen GPU-only Block. Frohen Umbau auf jeden Fall, bin mal gespannt wie du es nun mit den Spannungswandlern handhabst


----------



## MetallSimon (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich die Pumpe hinpacken könnte? Es handelt sich um eine Laing DDC mit einem DDC Tank von Watercool. CPU soll Luftgekühlt bleiben, sprich der Mugen bleibt drin.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öh... wenn der fette mugen da nicht im weg wäre, wüsste ich schon einen platz. aber so... seh ich da keine möglichkeit.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh...ich glaube ich nehme eine der beiden unteren HDDs(oder sogar beide) raus. Zwischen Netzteil und CPU-Kühler passt die Pumpe.
Jetzt ist aber noch die Frage, wieviel Radiatorfläche denn eine gute Grafikkarte braucht. Aktuell ist es eine HD6950. Reicht da ein 240er oder sollte es ein 280er sein?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 240er dürfte reichen, ein 280er ist natürlich besser. 
und die festplatten können drin bleiben, einfach die pumpe oben drauf stellen.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ein 240er dürfte reichen, ein 280er ist natürlich besser.
> und die festplatten können drin bleiben, einfach die pumpe oben drauf stellen.


 Wie schnelle Lüfter brauche ich da bzw. wie leise ist das ganze dann? reichen da dann 800RPM?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das wirst du testen müssen. und es kommt ganz auf die komponeten im einzelnen an. welche lüfter genau, welche karte genau usw ...


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schon gesagt wirst du testen müssen, tendenziell reicht ein 240er mit 800rpm sicher schon gut aus für Grakas, nur müsste er ja mit warmer Luft aus dem System arbeiten, da weiß man nie genau.

Wo passt eigentlich ein 280er ins Prodigy? Oder willst du rum flexen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, wo soll da ein 280er überhaupt hin? extern? dann hast du auch die antwort bzgl platz für die pumpe. 

und von wegen leise und so, die grobe faustformel, die ich hierzu am meisten höre, sagt "ein 120er radiatorfläche pro 100W abwärme, wenn es leise sein soll." 
nun hast du deine grafikkarte nicht genannt, eine gute karte ist für jeden was anderes. ich zB bin mit meiner HD7850 bzw R7 265 zufrieden, die reicht für alles, was ich machen möchte und ist damit eine gute karte für mich.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Momentan ist es eine HD6950.
Den 280er würde ich anstelle des 240ers einbauen, die Öffnung oben ist eigentlich groß genug, nur die Befestigung wird etwas kritisch.
Noch eine andere Frage: gibt es den Swiftech MCRES irgendwo zu einem annehmbaren Preis? Oder einen vergleichbaren AGB?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die nächste mir bekannte adresse wäre highflow.nl, dort hab ich das keine ding schon gesehen.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. November 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Da ich wieder auf WaKü umbauen will, beschäftige ich mich grad mal wieder mit dem Thema Pumpen. Mir gefällt diese Kombination sehr gut http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...RES-Ausgleichsbehaelter-mit-Pumpe_918460.html. Gibt es Gründe die dagegen sprechen? Die Pumpe soll sehr leise sein und mir gefallen die kompakten Abmessungen.

Edit: kann mit der PCGH App leider keinen Link einfügen.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was man halt so unter sehr "leise" versteht ...
Leider sind solche Eindrücke äußerst subjektiv. Alle Jingway-Pumpen die ich selbst bis jetzt in Händen hatte, waren zumindest für meinen Geschmack nicht leise und manche würde ich eher in die Kategorie "sehr störend laut" einordnen (DP-1200). Außerdem scheint es erhebliche Serienstreuung zu geben. Deshalb möchte ich auch nicht ausschließen, dass andere User abweichende Eindrücke hatten, aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich die Jingway-Pumpen, egal unter welchem Label sie vermarktet werden, auch aus diesem Grund und aus qualitativen Aspekten heraus, mehr in der Nische der billigen Notlösungen wie früher z. B. Hydor etc..
Die Jingway DP 400, die EK da verbaut, ist zwar die leiseste Jingway-Pumpe, weil es schwächste in deren Sortiment ist, aber ehrlich gesagt gibt es erheblich stärkere Pumpen die wenigstens genauso "leise" sind, wie das Exemplar, da ich mal kurzzeitig testen konnte und sie sind dabei wesentlich hochwertiger verarbeitet werden. Selbst würd ich mir so ein Teil jedenfalls nicht in eine dauerhaft zu  genutzte Wakü einbauen. Lediglich als Testpumpe für "fliegende  Aufbauten" kann so was ganz nützlich sein, und es kaputt geht, ist nicht  viel verloren.
Eine gut entkoppelte Laing DDC-1T mit einem schweren richtigen Deckel ist meinem Eindruck nach sogar bei 12V leiser - und spielt in jeder Hinsicht in einer viel höheren Liga, obwohl sie ebenfalls sehr kompakt ist.

Wenn du was qualitativ hochwertiges und wirklich leises suchst, würde ich von dem EK-Jingway-Gebastel abraten. 
Eine sehr leise, kompakte und relativ hochwertige Pumpe mit Eheim-Mechanik und angebautem AB wäre z. B. die Innovatek PCPS. Sie ist zwar ebenfalls sehr schwach, aber dafür auch wirklich leise und für einen normalen nicht allzu ausufernden Kreislauf reicht sie allemal bestens aus. Entkoppeln sollte man sie zwar auch, aber das gilt für alle Wakü-Pumpen.

^Inno zu empfehlen ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig , aber bei Pumpen und Wasserzusätzen sind die Produkte ausnahmsweise tatsächlich empfehlenswert.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. November 2014)

Hmm okay, vielleicht mach ich mich dann mal bei den Laing's schlau. Welche Möglichkeit der stehenden Entkopplung hat man, außer dem Shoggy, bei denen noch?


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeit der stehenden Entkopplung hat man, außer dem Shoggy, bei denen noch?


Jede die dir einfällt - je weicher desto besser. Man kann die Pumpe z.B. in ein Gespinst aus Gummischnüren hängen, oder sich einen Entkopplungsrahmen mit Silikon-Membran bauen - etc. 
Es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten eine Pumpe zu entkoppeln, aber das Shoggy-Sandwich ist schon eine sehr gute und einfach umzusetzende Methode. Das gibt´s inzwischen übrigens auch in schwarz, falls die übliche Farbgestaltung der Grund für deine Abneigung sein sollte.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meine einfach halb am Schlauch hängend auf einem weichen Stück Schaumstoff stehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab meine einfach halb am Schlauch hängend auf einem weichen Stück Schaumstoff stehen.


 
hab ich mit meiner pumpe der einfachheit halber auch gemacht. alles andere wäre wieder unnötiges gebastel gewesen


----------



## -H1N1- (23. November 2014)

So, ich habe mir jetzt günstig einen Aqualis DDC 100 geschossen, es wird also definitiv eine DDC Pumpe werden. Gibt es hier ein empfehlenswertes Allround Modell? Ich kenne mich mit denen leider nicht aus. Hatte Anfang des Jahres in meiner ersten WaKü eine D5 samt Monsoon Premium AGB, von der ich schon sehr begeistert war. Mist, jetzt bereue ich es gerade alle Sachen verkauft zu haben und wieder bei fast Null zu beginnen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing DDC-1T ist eine super  solide Pumpe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*-H1N1-* Laing DDC-1T oder PWM Laing.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @*-H1N1-* Laing DDC-1T oder PWM Laing.



+1 ..


----------



## Anticrist (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mit dem System aus meiner Sig bei Dragon Age Origins (3840x2160, maxed out) 99% Grafikkartenauslastung auf beiden Karten und bis zu 72°C Grakatemp... sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?

Ja, Vsync ist an, permanente 59/60 fps

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

72°C auf den Kernen ist vollkommen unbedenklich.


----------



## Anticrist (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 72°C auf den Kernen ist vollkommen unbedenklich.


 
Das ist mir klar, verzeih mir meine uneindeutige Ausdrucksweise.

Mir macht primär die Wassertemperatur Sorgen, bisher war ich nie über 45°C bei Last.
Ich habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, offensichtlich sind auch 80°C unter Wasser nicht gerade selten


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch ist den deine Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemperatur ist eigentlich nur ein Thema wenn du auch Festplatten im Kreislauf hast. Ansonsten ist sie in Ordnung wenn CPU und GPU nicht zu heiß werden, auch wenn sie z.B. 50°C erreicht.


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. November 2014)

Laing gibt doch ne max Temp für die Pumpen mit max 50 Grad an meine ich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es kommt da ganz auf das modell an. die pumpen werden sehr vielseitig eingesetzt. eine DDC kann glaube ich bis 60°C ab.


----------



## JakPol (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe allerdings im Hinterkopf, dass oft davor gewarnt wird, dass die Schläuche ab 45° aufwärts sehr sehr weich werden. Bei reinen Aufstecktüllen als Anschluß kann das zu Undichtigkeiten führen, bei Überwurfmuttern sollte auch das noch nicht zu Problemen führen. falls Du sehr extrem kleine Biegeradien hast, könnten die eher knickanfällig werden, wenn ie Schläuche weich werden.

Mein Wasser ist unter Last (BF4) eigtl immer zwischen 38° und 40°, imho ist das kein Problem. 

Die Maximalen Pumpentemperaturen, die angegeben werden (bei der Aquastream sogar nur 35°) bezieht sich auf die Temperatur im elektronischen Teil der Pumpe. Sowohl die Keramik als auch der Kunststoff des Rotors dürften problemfrei ein vielfaches der Temperatur aushalten.


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. November 2014)

Wenn das Wasser bei ner ddv schon 50 Grad ist, wird die Pumpe MINDESTENS 50 Grad haben. Die Elektronik ist dann bestimmt 60 Grad. Ich hatte ne DDC+ nach dem Betrieb mal in der Hand gehabt.  Die Unterseite war heiß!

Dass die + Variante wärmer wird ist ja auch klar ,aber ich hatte da auch nur ne Wasser Temp von ca 30 Grad. 

 Gesund für die Pumpe isses ganz gewiss nicht.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. November 2014)

Nochmal kurz zur DDC:
Wenn ich das Modell ohne PWM nehme, kann ich die dann trotzdem über das Board regeln oder einfach nen Widerstand zwischen klemmen?


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein regeln kannst/solltest du die Non-PWM-Version nicht über´s Board, denn die meisten Boards bieten keine geregelte Spannung an den Fan-Headern mehr, sondern nur noch PWM und außerdem ist die Leistung im Normalfall zu zu hoch. Ein Widerstand ist auch keine geeignete Wahl um eine 10W-Pumpe zu drosseln. Obwohl es mit Leistungs-Drahtwiderständen möglich sein sollte ist das ziemlicher Pfusch. Zum herunter regeln auf eine geringere Spannung eignen sich billige Stepdown-Wandler aber hervorragend, wenn du kein Aquaero o. Ä. hast. Oder du hängst die auf 8,7V indem du ein SATA-Stromkabel vom Netzteil umfunktionierst.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so ein wandler scheint garnicht mal so verkehrt zu sein. ohne jegliche steuerung ist man für gewöhnlich ja auch 5V, 7V und 12V beschränkt. 
und eine ddc braucht laut spezifikationen mindestens 8V. 
auch als lüftersteuerung könnte es durchaus sinn machen.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. November 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! Das werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Habe eh grad noch ne DDC-1T erwischt.


----------



## JakPol (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Obwohl es mit Leistungs-Drahtwiderständen möglich sein sollte ist das ziemlicher Pfusch. Zum herunter regeln auf eine geringere Spannung eignen sich billige Stepdown-Wandler aber hervorragend, wenn du kein Aquaero o. Ä. hast. Oder du hängst die auf 8,7V indem du ein SATA-Stromkabel vom Netzteil umfunktionierst.


 
Der verlinkte Wandler liefert allerdings nur 15Watt, ne DDC 1T kommt laut Datenblatt mit 10W aus, eine 1T+ braucht allerdings 18W. Vor dem Kauf genau auf das "Plus" achten


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zudem hat die Laing beim starten einen hohen Anlaufstrom. Das muss bei der Wahl des Reglers auch bedacht werden.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Der verlinkte Wandler liefert allerdings nur 15Watt, ne DDC 1T kommt laut Datenblatt mit 10W aus, eine 1T+ braucht allerdings 18W. Vor dem Kauf genau auf das "Plus" achten


 
Jep, die "+" ist aber auch aus anderen Gründen nicht empfehlenswert. Für die DDC-1T ist die Lösung aber sehr gut geeignet und mit Abstand die günstigste Methode die Pumpe vernünftig einzustellen. 

Hab so einen Wandler mit einer DDC-1T im Einsatz, und finde es äußerst praktisch, dass man bei der Version direkt die Spannung angezeigt bekommt. Man kann über das Trimmpoti auch sehr schön die minimale Startspannung der Pumpe oder von Lüftern heraus finden. Es gibt die gleichen Wandler auch ohne Anzeige, aber das sind Unterschiede im Cent-Bereich.

@KingPiranhas: Der Startstrom ist kein Problem. Der Wandler bleibt kühl und macht kein Problem diesbezüglich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

war die plus nicht nur eine aufgemotzte non-plus? mit einem eigentlich nicht dafür ausgelegten pcb? 
würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die plus-variante erst mit dem einsatzzweck "pc-wakü" auf den markt gekommen ist.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DDC Serie sind alle reine PC-Wakü Pumpen(im Gegensatz zu den Eheims). Erst für den Mac Pro entwickelt und dann über Swiftech in den Retail Markt gebracht. 
Die plus hat(te?) das gleiche, 18W feste, PCB wie die non-plus. Da die meisten aber selbst letztere drosseln macht weder das umlöten des PCBs noch der direkte Kauf einer + Sinn.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> war die plus nicht nur eine aufgemotzte non-plus? mit einem eigentlich nicht dafür ausgelegten pcb?
> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die plus-variante erst mit dem einsatzzweck "pc-wakü" auf den markt gekommen ist.


 
Du hast es erfasst. Auch die Mechanik ist dieselbe - worunter sie bei der DDC-1T+ auch leidet. Deshalb hat die DDC-1T+ auch tendenziell häufiger ein Temperaturproblem und zeigt über die Masse gesehen eine größere Ausfallrate als die normale DDC-1T. Hinzu kommt, dass die DDC-1T+ bei Nenndrehzahl erheblich lauter ist als die DDC-1T. 
Allerdings ist die DDC-Pumpenserie (also sowohl die DDC-1T als auch die DDC-1T+) schon immer für den Einsatz in PC-Waküs gemacht gewesen, da sie extra für den Zweck entworfen wurde (erst Delphi-Server, später gab´s afaik auch ne Apple-Version für Power-Macs).
Anders ist das z. B. bei der Laing D5 - das ist eine kleine Heizungspumpe, die man mit leichten Einschränkungen was die Kennlinie betrifft für PC-Waküs zweckentfremden kann.

Es gibt natürlich einige "Oberspezis", die glauben es wäre besonders schlau sich eine DDC-1T+ zu kaufen und diese dann auf das Niveau einer normalen DDC-1T zu drosseln, damit der Lärm gemindert wird, den die erhöhte Drehzahl der DDC-1T+ sonst erzeugt. Dann tritt natürlich genau das Problem auf, dass man einen sehr starken Regler benötigt und außerdem hätte man sich dann natürlich auch gleich eine normale DDC-1T kaufen können, deren Drehzahl sich naturgemäß noch weiter runter regeln lässt - sollte es nötig sein. Oft ist das vorgeschobene Argument dann, dass man die DDC-1T+ genommen hat, um im OC-Fall "noch mehr aus der Pumpe heraus holen zu können". Dahinter steckt natürlich der leider immer noch bei einigen verwurzelte steinzeitliche Highflow-Wahn, weil sie nicht erkennen, dass eine Durchflusserhöhung, zumindest in den Bereichen in denen man sich bereits mit einer gedrosselten DDC-1T bei so gut wie jedem Kreislauf befindet, keine leistungs- geschweige denn OC-relevanten Vorteile, sondern nur mehr Lärm und mehr Abwärme bringt. Legt man vernünftige Maßstäbe an ist auch die DDC-1T auf Nenndrehzahl bereits für fast jeden Kreislauf überdimensioniert. Der größere, mit einfacheren Mitteln erreichbare Spielraum nach unten und die damit erreichbare noch niedrigere Geräuschkulisse ist daher ein echter Vorteil bei DDC-1T. Dazu ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit geringer und der Aufwand zum Regeln kann sich z.B. auf 3,50€ für einen einfachen Stepdown-Regler wie den oben verlinkten beschränken. Dabei muss man sagen, dass man eine normale DDC-1T auch schon bei Nenndrehzahl recht leise betreiben kann, wenn man einen entsprechenden Deckel und gute Entkopplung verwendet. Viele Billigpumpen mit erheblich weniger Power, ungünstigeren Kennlinien und ähnlicher Leistungsaufnahme sind bei Nenndrehzahl merklich lauter, obwohl sie weniger leisten.

Edit: too late... 

Edit: Eine Ausnahme stellt die DDC mit PWM-Eingang dar, bei der man die Drehzahl ohne starken Spannungsregler im gesamten Drehzahlspektrum von der niedrigsten Drehzahl bis hin zur Drehzahl einer DDC-1T+ (afaik sogar noch etwas höher) regeln kann. Wirklich Sinn hat Letzteres natürlich auch nicht, weil die Geräuschkulisse von der Drehzahl abhängt, aber wer sich z. B. nicht zutraut eine Spannungsregelung anzuschließen, kann mit so einer Pumpe auch die Drehzahl per PWM-Signal vom Mainboard steuern und benötigt keine weiteren Gerätschaften.

Es gab übrigens auch schon ältere DDC-Platinen die man per PWM ansteuern konnte - aber nur per Mod.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit: too late...


Aber viel ausführlicher und von den Servern wusste ich nichts  .


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wieder was gelernt  
was ich noch seltsam finde, die 1T und die 1T+ scheinen gleich schnell zu sein. mein 1T damals lief bei 12V mit 4500rpm (3000rpm bei 7V). von 1T+ besitzern habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass es bei ihrer ebenso ist.


----------



## Bummsbirne (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich einige "Oberspezis", die glauben es wäre besonders schlau sich eine DDC-1T+ zu kaufen und diese dann auf das Niveau einer normalen DDC-1T zu drosseln, damit der Lärm gemindert wird, den die erhöhte Drehzahl der DDC-1T+ sonst erzeugt.


 

Ich bin ein Oberspezi. Hab mir aber die + Variante nicht wirklich freiwillig gekauft. Die normale DDC war bei CK und AT und AC leider nicht lieferbar. Aus Zeitdruck musste ich die + Variante nehmen. Ist natürlich nicht leise gewesen, trotz Drosselung auf 45%. Lag aber viel mehr am EKWB Dual DDC Top. Der hat ne Menge ausgemacht. Die Pumpen sind gedrosselt + Phobya Deckel+ EK Housing + Shoggy sehr sehr leise.
Man hört sie aber noch. Den Unterschied hört man nur beim Hochfahren. Man hört ja wie laut es ohne Rechner im Zimmer ist und dann mit PC. Man hört einfach minimal, dass da irgendwas läuft. Wäre eventuell mit ner normalen DDC unhörbar.

Die PWM DDC ist doch aber im Moment eh die "Beste" bzw. die Sinnvollste (Falls kein AE vorhanden). Bringt da ein anderer Deckel eigentlich noch viel? Bei den PWM Varianten sind ja keine Standard Laing Deckel mehr drauf. 
Es gibt doch noch so einen Messing Deckel. Der war nicht von Zern sondern von ner anderen Firma. Wie heißt die doch gleich....Auf dem Deckel ist so ne Art "Schneckenmuster?" zu sehen. Der Deckel soll ja auch mit der Beste sein. Irgendwer hier oder imLuxx hatte den Deckel doch. Oder hat Bundy den Deckel mittlerweile auch?


----------



## -H1N1- (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wird dieser Spannungswandler eigentlich eingestellt?

Hach supa, ich freue mich schon total wieder auf WaKü umzubauen (hoffentlich kommt bald ein Kühler für meine GTX970 ).


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dieser step-down wandler von weiter oben? ich glaube, mit der kleinen stellschraube.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau der , das wäre ja super genial einfach.

edit: Pumpe ist ja nun abgearbeitet. Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage bzgl. der Anschlüsse. Ich würde gern mal Tüllen ausprobieren. Wie sind hier die Erfahrungen, gibt es Gründe die dafür bzw. dagegen sprechen?

edit2: Und wenn Tüllen, dann möchte ich keine Schlauchschellen oder gar Kabelbinder verwenden (das sieht furchtbar aus )


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei riesigen Schläuchen sorgen Tüllen halt für mehr Platz. Bei gängigen Schlauchgrößen und Kühlern passt es aber auch mit Verschraubungen und zumindest ich fühl mich da deutlich sicherer mit.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mich nun für Tüllen entschieden, es sei denn, hier kommen noch begründete Einwände. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass bei AT 3 verschiedene Typen angeboten werden:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...hluss-g1/4-mit-o-ring-fatboy-black-matt?c=278
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ss-g1/4-mit-o-ring-high-flow-black-matt?c=278
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...g1/4-mit-o-ring-perfect-seal-black-matt?c=278
Leider habe ich keinen Plan von Tüllen. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen und Tipps geben, welche besonders gut geeignet sind.
Einen Vorteil hab ich schon gefunden, sie sind gerade sehr günstig .


----------



## DOcean (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die 1. scheinen mir die beste Schlauchbesfestigung von allen dreien zu haben... aber wissen...


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Die PWM DDC ist doch aber im Moment eh die "Beste" bzw. die Sinnvollste (Falls kein AE vorhanden). Bringt da ein anderer Deckel eigentlich noch viel? Bei den PWM Varianten sind ja keine Standard Laing Deckel mehr drauf.


Klar bringt ein anderer Deckel was und zwar das gleiche wie bei einer "normalen " DDC-1T.  Auch die PWM DDC's haben den Standarddeckel drauf (solange Laing drauf steht).


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK hat still und heimlich die CSQ 90° Adapter herausgenommen, als ihre neue AF Serie kam. Hat wer eine Idee, wo man die sonst noch bekommen könnte ?


----------



## Joselman (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> EK hat still und heimlich die CSQ 90° Adapter herausgenommen, als ihre neue AF Serie kam. Hat wer eine Idee, wo man die sonst noch bekommen könnte ?



http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitingen/fittingen/l-stukken/ek-csq-adapter-90-degree-g1-4-black.html


----------



## -H1N1- (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es hier niemanden, der Tüllen verwendet, sich damit etwas auskennt und mir Tipps geben kann


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> EK hat still und heimlich die CSQ 90° Adapter herausgenommen, als ihre neue AF Serie kam. Hat wer eine Idee, wo man die sonst noch bekommen könnte ?



Habs gestern Abend auch gesehen. Hab mir noch schnell welche bestellt bei Highflow. Das haben die wirklich ganz still und heimlich gemacht. Die 45er gibts da noch bei EK.
 Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle beeilen. Highflow ist der einzige SHop der die noch hat. Von extrem überteuerten Ebay und Amazon Angeboten mal abgesehen. Obwohl die da schon so gut wie nicht mehr zu finden sind. Ich warte noch auf die normalen Anschlüsse. Sollen eigentlich heute lieferbar sein, hat mir zumindest son etwas wichtigerer Heini von EK gesagt.


----------



## Stox (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, gibts von der Art Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade Six Pack - Matte Black | 16/10mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany keine 45°/90° ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ter-45-Grad-16-10mm-chrom-schwarz::24718.html

Also bei Caseking schon. 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ter-90-Grad-16-10mm-chrom-schwarz::24728.html


----------



## Stox (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke. 
Die hab ich auch bei Aquatuning gefunden. Dachte aber nicht, dass die wirklich die Winkel sind. (oder wollt ichs nicht wahr haben?) So richtig schön finde ich die nicht. Jedenfalls werden sie, meiner Meinung nach, den fittings nicht gerecht :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stox schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibts von der Art Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle gerade Six Pack - Matte Black | 16/10mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany keine 45°/90° ?



monsoon hat die winkeladapter immer als einzelne komponente, nie direkt mit der schlauchtülle dran.
immerhin bieten sie die winkel auch in unterschiedlichen größen an, so passt das dann auch zusammen.


----------



## illousion (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, hat jemand mit http://www.alphacool.com/product_in...olo----Low-Noise-Edition-2400rpm---Black.html oder http://www.highflow.nl/water-blocks/cpu-blocks/intel/swiftech-apogee-drive-ii-apd2-1155-1366.html Erfahrung bzgl. Lautstärke und Leistung? 

Die Hersteller sollten doch in der Lage sein sich ne DDC zu nehmen, ne Kupferplatte drunter zu schrauben un nen AGB Top drauf o:


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die eisberg hat eine dc-lt als pumpe, das ding von swiftech hat tatsächlich ne ddc drin, aber keinen agb  
problem bei diesen kühler-pumpen-kombos ist die nahezu nicht durchführbahre entkopplung, wenn also was vibriert (tut es ja immer ein wenig), geht das direkt aufs board und über dieses auch bis ins case. 
je nach verarbeitung vom case hört man das dann auch ganz gut.

ein direktvergleich von der coolermaster eisberg und der alphacool eisberg wäre mal interessant. coolermaster hat bei der entwicklung ja mit alphacool zusammengearbeitet, mal sehen was alphacool im nachhinein verbessert hat


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitingen/fittingen/l-stukken/ek-csq-adapter-90-degree-g1-4-black.html




Ich suche ja die vernickelten, die schwarzen hat Caseking ja auch


----------



## -H1N1- (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann denn hier niemand etwas zu Tüllen sagen?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle nur Schraubverschlüsse verwenden...


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um was geht's denn?


----------



## Joselman (25. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ich suche ja die vernickelten, die schwarzen hat Caseking ja auch


diese?
http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitingen/fittingen/ekwb/ek-csq-adapter-90-graden-g1-4-nickel.html

oder diese?

http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitinge...-csq-adapter-90-degree-g1-4-black-nickel.html


----------



## -H1N1- (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				KingPiranhas schrieb:
			
		

> Um was geht's denn?



If you mean me: Ich brauch eigentlich nur eine Empfehlung für Tüllen (siehe einige Posts vorher), weil ich mal was anderes probieren möchte als Verschraubung und mir die normalen Tüllen absolut gut gefallen.

*Sent from my A0001 using Forum Fiend v1.2.13.1.*


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...hanschluss-g1/4-mit-o-ring-perfect-seal?c=278 Nutze ich selbst. Gibt es auch in 13mm und black nickel, matt schwarz.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Supi! Muss man die Schläuche sichern, nicht oder? Eignet sich ein Schlauch besonders gut oder ist es egal, solange er ID 10 ist?

*Sent from my A0001 using Forum Fiend v1.2.13.1.*


----------



## -H1N1- (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch bitte nochmal schnell ne Empfehlung für eine gute Schlauchgröße. Wollte eigentlich wieder 13/10 nehmen, lese aber nun immer mehr, dass dieser sehr knickanfällig sein soll. Da es in meinem Fortress FT-03 doch etwas enger zu geht, tendiere ich eher in Richtung 11/8. Was meint Ihr, ist dieser bei meinem Vorhaben besser geeignet und wenn ja, welche Anschluss/Schlauch Kombination wäre empfehlenswert??? Bei den Anschlüssen tendiere ich nach wie vor, zu einfachen Tüllen ohne Verschraubung. Möchte gerne heute alles bestellen, wäre also super, wenn ich bald ein paar Antworten bekomme. >dickes Danke<

edit: Und sorry für den Doppelpost 

edit2: Gekühlt wird künftig CPU und GPU mit einem 280er und einem 120er Radi, angetrieben von einer Laing DDC-1t.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du mit winkeln arbeitest, ist die knickanfälligkeit eh egal. 

und bzgl tüllen, ich würde immer absichern, also kannst du auch gleich die anderen anschlüsse nehmen


----------



## -H1N1- (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ist der Schlauchdurchmesser und die Art der Anschlüsse eher eine Glaubensfrage? Oh mann, ich mach mich hier grad total verrückt, glaub ich.
Nur um es mal zu verdeutlichen, auf dem Bild hier http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/qu1ckset/media/Fortress Ft03/ft03wc1.jpg.html kann man die grobe Anordnung der Komponenten erkennen, nur das meine Pumpe samt AGB dort hin kommt, wo da der schräge Lüfter ist. Dann werde ich wohl doch wieder Schraubverschlüsse nehmen. Stellt sich noch die Frage nach dem Schlauchdurchmesser.....13/10 oder lieber kleiner?


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Habs gestern Abend auch gesehen. Hab mir noch schnell welche bestellt bei Highflow. Das haben die wirklich ganz still und heimlich gemacht. Die 45er gibts da noch bei EK.
> Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle beeilen. Highflow ist der einzige SHop der die noch hat. Von extrem überteuerten Ebay und Amazon Angeboten mal abgesehen. Obwohl die da schon so gut wie nicht mehr zu finden sind. *Ich warte noch auf die normalen Anschlüsse. Sollen eigentlich heute lieferbar sein, hat mir zumindest son etwas wichtigerer Heini von EK gesagt*.





Haha Geil!!!

Hab an den EKWB Support vor 1-2 Wochen geschrieben. Es sollten gestern (Dienstag) ja die geraden Anschlüsse wieder auf Lager sein. Waren se gestern aber leider nicht. Hab dann gestern nocheinmal angefragt. Jetzt kam um 13:30 ne mail, dass die Anschlüsse im Laufe des Tages wieder am Lager sind. Jetzt grad schnell nachgeguckt und tadaaa: Sie waren in geringer Stückzahl auf Lager
Und was ich da gemcht hab, könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen: Ich hab alle 22 Stück gekauft. Und jetz sind se wieder:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessorie...ubing/ek-csq-fitting-10-16mm-g1-4-nickel.html 



Tut mir n bissl leid für die anderen Interessenten^^. Laut EKWB Support soll da ne große Nachfrage sein nach diesen Anschlüssen. Und jetz können die Anderen wieder schön wochenlang warten

Ich weiß, das war jetzt alles total unwichtig^^. Bin aber leider ein sehr schadenfroher Mensch und musste euch das jetzt unbedingt kund tun


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Also ist der Schlauchdurchmesser und die Art der Anschlüsse eher eine Glaubensfrage? Oh mann, ich mach mich hier grad total verrückt, glaub ich.
> Nur um es mal zu verdeutlichen, auf dem Bild hier http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/qu1ckset/media/Fortress Ft03/ft03wc1.jpg.html kann man die grobe Anordnung der Komponenten erkennen, nur das meine Pumpe samt AGB dort hin kommt, wo da der schräge Lüfter ist. Dann werde ich wohl doch wieder Schraubverschlüsse nehmen. Stellt sich noch die Frage nach dem Schlauchdurchmesser.....13/10 oder lieber kleiner?



bei deinem case ist 11/8 wohl besser, nimmt weniger platz weg und lässt sich daher leichter verlegen. viel dürfte das zwar im vergleich zu 13/10 nicht ausmachen, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## JakPol (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn an den Anschlüssen so toll? Das sind doch ganz normale Überwurftüllen, nur mit nem kleinen EK Logo eingestanzt. Seid ihr wirklich so markengeil, dass ihr für ein Logo den ~fünffachen Preis zahlt


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Anschlüssen so toll? Das sind doch ganz normale Überwurftüllen, nur mit nem kleinen EK Logo eingestanzt. Seid ihr wirklich so markengeil, dass ihr für ein Logo den ~fünffachen Preis zahlt



Da fragst du noch? Das ist doch mehr als offensichtlich.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann werde ich wohl 11/8er Schlauch plus Fittings nehmen, auch wenn ich 13/10er plus Tüllen optisch schöner finde aber bei meinem Vorhaben wohl eher ungeeignet ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei einfachen tüllen musst du halt mit kabelbindern oder klammern sichern, ganz ohne vertraue ich da nicht.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> mit kabelbindern oder klammern sichern



Das geht für mich leider gar nicht, denn das macht die tolle Optik ja wieder total hin. Aber wie gesagt, Optik ist nicht alles und ganz ehrlich, ich hätte auch Bauchschmerzen, bei dem Gedanken, das der Schlauch nur draufgesteckt ist (aber es sieht halt verdammt gut aus!).


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei einfachen tüllen musst du halt mit kabelbindern oder klammern sichern, ganz ohne vertraue ich da nicht.


10mm PS Tüllen + Schlauch mit 10mm ID (z.b. 16/10mm) hält bombig auf den Tüllen, auch ohne Sicherung. Nutze ich seit Jahren so. Hält besser als so mancher Überwurfanschluss. Die Überwurfmuttern täuschen zum Teil nur Sicherheit vor...


----------



## MetallSimon (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 10mm PS Tüllen + Schlauch mit 10mm ID (z.b. 16/10mm) hält bombig auf den Tüllen, auch ohne Sicherung. Nutze ich seit Jahren so. Hält besser als so mancher Überwurfanschluss. Die Überwurfmuttern täuschen zum Teil nur Sicherheit vor...


Das sehe ich genau so!
Ich musste teilweise den Schauch von meinen Tüllen runterschneiden, da er so fest drauf saß.


----------



## illousion (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe nen Nexxxos GPX für meine EVGA 970 bestellt.

Der Wasserkühler passt nicht.
Heftigst demotiviert. Erst wartet man 2 Monate und dann passt das teil nicht auf die standard EVGA die hier schon 2 Monate herum liegt -.-''

Das Layout der Platine hat die Bezeichnung: 04G-P4-1970-*KR*
Von Alphacool wird 04G-P4-1970 als unterstützt angegeben.. 
Das KR ändert nichts, oder?

Also wieder warten...


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Was ist denn an den Anschlüssen so toll? Das sind doch ganz normale Überwurftüllen, nur mit nem kleinen EK Logo eingestanzt. Seid ihr wirklich so markengeil, dass ihr für ein Logo den ~fünffachen Preis zahlt




Soso...den fünffachen Preis? Die günstigsten 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse kosten im Moment bei AT 2,99€http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...ll-16/10mm-3/8-id-5/8-od-silver-ghost?c=11117

Ich find die Primochill Dinger hässlich.

So, dann diese hier, die son ganz klein bissl was von den ek haben. Für 4,39€http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...btuelle-g1/4-geraendelt-silber-nickel?c=11117

Und dann noch diese hier: für 3,99€ http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...schraubtuelle-gerade-white-red-carbon?c=11117


So, und jetzt zeig mir da, wo der fünffache Preis ist. Sry aber für son Gesülze, was du von dir gibst habe ich nichts über. Ein Anschluss kostet keine 5 Euro. Ich könnte deinen Kommentar ja verstehen, wenns wirklich das Fünffache kosten würde. Aber so? Und 5 Taler für einen Anschluss ist im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Monsoon oder Bitspower Anschlüssen ja wohl ein extremes Schnäppchen. 
Ich hab  80% ek Produkte im Sys und wollte dementsprechend auch was "Passendes" dazu haben. Irgendwie alles aus einem Guss.Ich find die meißten ek Teile optisch sehr geil. Und ich fand die Anschlüsse sehen wohl gut aus. Nicht hypergalaktisch aber sie passen zum Sys. Auch wegen dem Logo. 

Aber bitte red hier nich son Stuss wegen dem Preis. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Aber dann son Müll vom überhöhten Preis hier rumzulabern geht mir auf die Nüsse. Alsob du in deinem Sys nur 1,50€ Anschlüsse hast. Also laber nich rum.


----------



## JakPol (26. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass das 16/10 waren. Ich habe in der Tat mit den Anschlüssen, die ich im System habe, verglichen, das sind durchgehend diese hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...11/8-5/16-id-anschraubtuelle-8er-pack?c=10973 Und die kosten nunmal ein Fünftel. Allerdings eben eine völlig andere Schlauchgröße. 

Was anderes: 
Ich habe endlich die Zeit gefunden, meine neue Graka aufzumachen und den Luftkühler abzubauen - YAY!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, angenehmerweise ist bei diesem PCB um die Spannungswandler reichlich Platz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich überlegt, die Kupferplatte des MicroSW-X vielleicht so zuzusägen, dass diese Fläche genutzt wird (einfach mal aus Papier ne ungefähre Form zugeschnitten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den  Bereich der Kupferplatte links des Kühlkörpers, der dann frei bleibt, würde ich einfach noch Passivkühlerchen kleben, da hab ich eh noch ne Hand voll da. Schaden werden sie sicher nicht. Allerdings: die ganzen Bauteile, die sich da so befinden, hätten natürlich direkten Kontakt (durch ein Pad) zu der von den Spannungswandlern aufgeheizten Kupferplatte. Finden die das möglicherweise nicht so witzig, oder ist denen das tendenziell egal, sie wohnen ja ohnehin in dieser Nachbarschaft...?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das pad selber leitet ja nur wärme, keinen strom. daher wüsste ich nicht, warum da probleme sein sollten. ein fullcover deckt die ja auch ab. wenn es für diese karte einen gibt, kannst du ja mal nachsehen, was genau der alles abdeckt bzw wo genau man bei dem pad auslegen müsste. du könntest bei deiner kupferarbeit gleich noch etwas mehr machen und um den sockel drum rum für die speicherbausteine noch eine platte machen. diese muss nichtmal zwingend mit wasser gekühlt werden. wenn nötig, kannst du auf der wieder kühlerchen aufkleben. nur halt größere, als unter den gpu x3 passen.


----------



## DOcean (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde mir da eher Sorgen um die Kondensatoren neben den FETs machen, die sind höher als die FETs, daher müßte man da was aus der Kupferplatte rausfräsen...


----------



## JakPol (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Kupferplatte für den MicroSW-X hat 4*10cm. Die Fläche, die ich dafür überlegt hatte, ist das, was in dem Foto oben von dem weißen Papier bedeckt ist. Das heißt, die Kondensatoren (das sind doch die großen Zylinder, die einen Eddingstrich drauf haben, oder?) hab ich ja ohnehin bereits ausgespart. 

Wenn man dieses Video guckt, dann bleibt dieser Bereich neben den Spannungswandlern eher frei, auch die anderen Fullcover lassen den frei. Jetzt ist halt die Frage, bleibt der frei, weil die Sachen da nicht gekühlt werden müssen und die Hersteller teures Kupfer sparen, oder weil die Sachen da hitzeempfindlich sind und nicht thermisch an die heißen Komponenten gekoppelt werden sollen...?


----------



## DOcean (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sind auch Kondensatoren nur größere  ich mein die direkt neben den FETs


----------



## JakPol (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> das sind auch Kondensatoren nur größere  ich mein die direkt neben den FETs


Ah, okay, mir hatte mal jemand gesagt, das seien nichtleuchtende LEDs, was mir immer komisch erschien, aber wenns so ist... Alles klar, Kondensatoren macht natürlich mehr Sinn  Bei meiner jetzigen Karte sah das ja so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Btw, wow, sind das wenig SPannungswandler und RAM-Blöcke, wenn man jetzt die 290 als Vergleich da liegen hat ) Da waren ja auch so Kondensatoren neben den FETs. Ich hatte bei dem Umbau im April nur 0,5mm Wärmeleitpad, das ich da drauf gemacht hatte. Dadurch stand der Kühler auch immer leicht schräg. Diesmal hab ich 1,0mm Wärmeleitpad geholt, ich denke mal, das sollte den Höhenunterschied locker ausgleichen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht leuchtende LEDs? sowas gibts nicht  wenn eine led nicht leichtet, ist sie kaputt oder falsch angeschlossen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Jingway DP 400, die EK da verbaut, ist zwar die leiseste Jingway-Pumpe, weil es schwächste in deren Sortiment ist, aber ehrlich gesagt gibt es erheblich stärkere Pumpen die wenigstens genauso "leise" sind, wie das Exemplar, da ich mal kurzzeitig testen konnte



Anmerkung dazu: Ich habe jetzt schon 1-2 Berichte über DP600P gelesen, die leiser waren, als DP400, aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich das bestätigen. Ob sich nur die Spannweite der Serienstreuungen stark überlappen oder ob das prinzipiell so ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber eine (sehr) gute DP600P kann es durchaus mit einer Laing DDC aufnehmen (bei Rückstand in der Leistung versteht sich), während eine schlechte DP400 eher an eine nicht entkoppelte Eheim Compact erinnert.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit: Eine Ausnahme stellt die DDC mit PWM-Eingang dar, bei der man die Drehzahl ohne starken Spannungsregler im gesamten Drehzahlspektrum von der niedrigsten Drehzahl bis hin zur Drehzahl einer DDC-1T+ (afaik sogar noch etwas höher) regeln kann. Wirklich Sinn hat Letzteres natürlich auch nicht, weil die Geräuschkulisse von der Drehzahl abhängt, aber wer sich z. B. nicht zutraut eine Spannungsregelung anzuschließen, kann mit so einer Pumpe auch die Drehzahl per PWM-Signal vom Mainboard steuern und benötigt keine weiteren Gerätschaften.



Weiterer Vorteil der PWM-Version: Man muss nicht an der Anlaufspannungs-Lotterie teilnehmen und erreicht so ggf. geringere Lautstärken.
Wenn ich den PCGH-Test richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann war die DDC bei gleicher Lautstärke aber immer (leicht) schwächer, als die D5 (von einer Eheim ganz zu schweigen). Wer den Platz für letztere hat, kann sich den ganzen Ärger also sparen und auf Pumpen mit integrierter Regelung setzen. Eine DDC lohnt sich nur, wenn man keinen Platz hat oder wenn man die maximale Förderhöhe ausreizen will - aber dann gibts ja nichts zu drosseln.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> nicht leuchtende LEDs? sowas gibts nicht  wenn eine led nicht leichtet, ist sie kaputt oder falsch angeschlossen



Es gibt nicht leuchtende Dioden und einige Leute denken "LED=Diode"... 
Abgebildet scheinen mir aber eher Widerstände zu sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah, ich muss mal wieder nerven. Ausgangslage ist der Radiatoraufbau wie hier http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m619/qu1ckset/Fortress Ft03/ft03wc1.jpg. Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt, ob nicht dieser Radiator http://geizhals.de/hardware-labs-black-ice-nemesis-240gts-xflow-a1116857.html perfekt dafür geeignet wäre? Pumpe und AGB kommen an Stelle des schrägen Lüfters. Ich würde dann vom AGB kommend, zur GraKa gehen, dann in den unteren Radi und am oberen Anschluss zu CPU, zweiten Radi und zurück zur Pumpe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du den x-flow nimmst, sollte der eingang aber unten sein, damit die luft auch gut nach oben raus kann und nicht gegen die strömung gegenan nach oben will.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde ja, von der GraKa kommend, unten rein und oben wieder raus gehen. Ich finde es in meinem Fall irgendwie besser direkt oben raus zur CPU zu gehen, anstatt auch unten oder liege ich falsch bzw. ist es total egal?


----------



## DOcean (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rein von der Kühlung her ist es egal von was raus oder rein geht, praktisch kann es dagegen beim Entlüften helfen "richtig herum" zu planen

Aber wenn es besser entgegen der Schwerkraft passt mach es dann musst du vlt zum Entlüften wild am Gehäuse drehen (kann je nach Gehäuse schwer werden, also vom Gewicht her  )


----------



## illousion (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier niemand den nexxxos gpx für die 970?


----------



## -H1N1- (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich warte noch auf Kühler von EK, da mir die von Alphacool viel zu dick sind.

Welche GraKa und Kühler hast Du denn genau? Hatte mich vorher auch mit der Kompatibilitätsliste beschäftigt.


----------



## JakPol (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht leuchtende Dioden und einige Leute denken "LED=Diode"...
> Abgebildet scheinen mir aber eher Widerstände zu sein.



AHA! Ja, ich meine sogar, mir sei gesagt worden, das seien Dioden, und ich habs mir einfach nur falsch gemerkt. So wird ein Schuh draus!


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht leuchtende Dioden und einige Leute denken "LED=Diode"...
> Abgebildet scheinen mir aber eher Widerstände zu sein.


Dürften alles Kondensatoren sein. Die Felder auf den PCBs sind nämlich mit "C" für "capacity" beschriftet.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anmerkung dazu: Ich habe jetzt schon 1-2 Berichte über DP600P gelesen, die leiser waren, als DP400, aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich das bestätigen. Ob sich nur die Spannweite der Serienstreuungen stark überlappen oder ob das prinzipiell so ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber eine (sehr) gute DP600P kann es durchaus mit einer Laing DDC aufnehmen (bei Rückstand in der Leistung versteht sich), während eine schlechte DP400 eher an eine nicht entkoppelte Eheim Compact erinnert.



Eine DP 600P hab ich als Dritt-Ersatzpumpe rumliegen, aber meine ist ziemlich unerträglich. Vor allem die Vibrationen sind extrem, aber auch das reine Laufgeräusch kann mit keiner meiner DDCs konkurrieren. Auch da scheint es also ordentlich Streuung zu geben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiterer Vorteil der PWM-Version: Man muss nicht an der Anlaufspannungs-Lotterie teilnehmen und erreicht so ggf. geringere Lautstärken.
> Wenn ich den PCGH-Test richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann war die DDC bei gleicher Lautstärke aber immer (leicht) schwächer, als die D5 (von einer Eheim ganz zu schweigen). Wer den Platz für letztere hat, kann sich den ganzen Ärger also sparen und auf Pumpen mit integrierter Regelung setzen. Eine DDC lohnt sich nur, wenn man keinen Platz hat oder wenn man die maximale Förderhöhe ausreizen will - aber dann gibts ja nichts zu drosseln.


Würde ich so jetzt nicht sagen, denn auch optisch ist die DDC oft ansprechender,aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich habe da keine ausgeprägten Präferenzen, aber andere sehen das womöglich anders.


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> diese?
> http://www.highflow.nl/aansluitingen/fittingen/ekwb/ek-csq-adapter-90-graden-g1-4-nickel.html
> 
> oder diese?
> ...



Ich danke dir die Oberen waren es


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die AS XT nur gegen eine DDC-1T mit Phobya Metalldeckel eingetauscht, da mich die hellen Geräuche der DDC-1T nicht so stören, wie die tiefen Geräuche der AS XT/Eheim.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage zu Entkopplung einer DDC-1T:

Ich werde eine DDC-1T mit einem Aqualis DDC 100 verwenden. Mir ist bekannt, dass die meisten User auf das Shoggy setzen. Leider habe ich mit diesem Spongebob-Verschnitt ein persönliches Problem . Welche alternativen Entkopplungsmethoden könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? 
Wie wäre es mit folgenden Kandidaten:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...aing-silencer-set-klettmatte-60x60mm-daemmung
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...n-befestigungssockel-eheim-phobya-laing?c=348


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ding von alphacool scheint mir eine schlechte shoggy-kopie zu sein. und bei dem anderen ding weiss ich nicht, ob das überhaupt mit dem agb passt. diese gummipufferschrauben gibt es aber einzeln. 

ich hab meine ddc damals mit dem ek-uni holder befestigt. ek hat nun aber einen neuen, keine ahnung, wie gut sich der entkoppeln lässt. ich hatte den ek uni-holder für eine d5 mit adapterplatte für eine ddc. die adapterplatte war mit diesen gummipufferschrauben von dem eigendlichen halter entkoppelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab gerade gesehen, der uni-holder D5 ist EOL und damit nur noch schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet Ihr vom Aufbau des Kreislaufes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir noch nicht sicher aber tendiere zum linken Bild.


----------



## Joselman (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da es eh egal ist kann ich mir dazu keine Meinung bilden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

optisch macht das linke bild mehr her. und von der leistung macht es null bis garkeinen unterschied


----------



## -H1N1- (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin auch für das linke Bild, das andere war nur ein "Gedankenfurz". Das es leistungstechnisch keinen Unterschied macht, ist mir bewusst. Mir geht es dabei auch in erster Linie um die Optik und wie ich es im Fortress am besten realisieren kann. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, nach der Pumpenentkopplung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Basis vom AGB hat doch diese vier Löcher mit gewinde. Da sollten diese entkopplungs gummipufferteile rein passen, das geht aber nur bei wandmontage oder mit einem Winkel auch stehend auf dem Boden.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja Winkel klingt gut, gibt es da passende bei AT oder so?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin nicht sicher, ob es bei at was gibt. caseking hat da was von ek: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-UNI-Holder-50-70::14334.html
bei denen hab ich aber die befürchtung, dass die zu klein sein könnten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Frage zu Entkopplung einer DDC-1T:
> 
> Ich werde eine DDC-1T mit einem Aqualis DDC 100 verwenden. Mir ist bekannt, dass die meisten User auf das Shoggy setzen. Leider habe ich mit diesem Spongebob-Verschnitt ein persönliches Problem . Welche alternativen Entkopplungsmethoden könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
> Wie wäre es mit folgenden Kandidaten:
> ...



Das erste sieht fast wie ein Shoggy aus, die Entkoppler vom zweiten haben eine deutlich geringere Entkopplungswirkung, als ein Shoggy.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nur meine Bedenken, ob das alles auch stabil ist und nicht rumwackelt? In meiner ersten Wakü hatte ich eine D5 + Monsoon Premium AGB. Wenn ich mir jetzt diese Schaumstoffkonstruktionen anschaue und mit vorstelle, wie dort eine Pumpe samt befülltem AGB drauf rum werkelt.....oh oh oh 
Ich weiß auch nicht genau was besser ist, die Pumpe direkt zu enkoppeln oder aber den Aqualis über z.B. diese Winkel, dann wäre die Pumpe ja ohne direkten Kontakt zum Rest.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dir wird wohl nur experimentieren bleiben


----------



## -H1N1- (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das glaube ich auch. Da Wasserkühlung eh immer ein sehr individuelles Ding ist, werde ich wohl einfach selber probieren müssen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass unnötige Euro´s verbrannt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich habe nur meine Bedenken, ob das alles auch stabil ist und nicht rumwackelt? In meiner ersten Wakü hatte ich eine D5 + Monsoon Premium AGB. Wenn ich mir jetzt diese Schaumstoffkonstruktionen anschaue und mit vorstelle, wie dort eine Pumpe samt befülltem AGB drauf rum werkelt.....oh oh oh
> Ich weiß auch nicht genau was besser ist, die Pumpe direkt zu enkoppeln oder aber den Aqualis über z.B. diese Winkel, dann wäre die Pumpe ja ohne direkten Kontakt zum Rest.



Ich habe noch keine hohen AGBs auf ein Shoggy gestellt, kann die Bedenken aber nachvollziehen. Als Bastelnatur würde ich vermutlich das Shoggy halbieren (bzw. als Bastlernatur habe ich natürlich mehr als genug Schwammgummi ausm Baumarkt schon da, auch in doppelter Dicke  ) und dann die ganze Kombination aus AGB und Pumpe mit zwei langen Winkeln dazwischen runterhängen lassen. Wenn sich der Schwerpunkt von Pumpe und AGB unterhalb der Shoggy-Auflage befindet, dann kann da auch nichts mehr kippeln. Die Entkopplungswirkung bleibt aber voll vorhanden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder aber den agb nach oben hin noch entkoppelt absichern, mit gummibändern zB
also zusätzlich zu einem shoggy, auf dem das ganze steht


----------



## JakPol (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> oder aber den agb nach oben hin noch entkoppelt absichern, mit gummibändern zB
> also zusätzlich zu einem shoggy, auf dem das ganze steht



Genau das hab ich ja gemacht, aus genau diesem Problem: der hohe Aufsatz-AGB hat die Pumpe einfach vom Shoggy runterkippeln lassen. Auf den beiden Bildern erkennt man so ein bisschen, was ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht zwingend schön, aber funktional.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre ohne den dfm warscheinlich garnicht nötig. 
und bei dir sieht man davon auch nix, ich weiss nicht, wie gut man das bei -H1N1- sehen kann und soll.


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht der DFM zieht das ganze schräg, sondern der Schlauch.
Wenn du den von oben, ohne den Winkel anschrauben würdest, müsstest du nur noch den Schlauch durch die Schrauböse bzw. den Schraubhaken sichern.
Dann hast du alles wunderbar entkoppelt.


----------



## JakPol (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Nicht der DFM zieht das ganze schräg, sondern der Schlauch.
> Wenn du den von oben, ohne den Winkel anschrauben würdest, müsstest du nur noch den Schlauch durch die Schrauböse bzw. den Schraubhaken sichern.
> Dann hast du alles wunderbar entkoppelt.


Dann stünde aber der Schlauch über die Schubladenfront raus und ich könnte die Schublade nicht mehr schließen 

Dieser ganze Teil (Pumpe, AGBs, DFM) wird aber nach Weihnachten nochmal komplett umgebaut, dann kommt da ne hübschere Lösung hin.


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lass den Schlauch länger, und sicher den wie oben beschrieben 😉


----------



## Traumatica (29. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand, wo man den Hardwarelabs Black Ice Nemesis 420GTS in DE oder CH herbekommt? Meine Google Suche hat kein Ergebnis erzielt.


----------



## Stox (29. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00IQH3E9I/ref=olp_tab_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Sonst hab ich auf die Schnelle auch nichts weiter gefunden.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. November 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu brauchts ja auch kein Google... nen Blick auf die HP reicht.. Inner CH kein Vertrieb, in D bekommst Zeug von denen bei: Caseking, Conrad, Innovatec und Mindfactory. Ne Mail an die 4 Firmen und man sollte weiter sein....


----------



## Ebrithil (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Transport, ich muss am WE das erste mal meinen PC transportieren (ca. 90min Autofahrt) seit ich auf Wakü umgerüstet habe, sollte man da vorher das Wasser ablassen oder kann man das ohne bedenken befüllt transportieren?


----------



## -H1N1- (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Schlauchgröße ist für kleine Biegungen am besten geeignet, bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge? Gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle oder so?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Transport, ich muss  am WE das erste mal meinen PC transportieren (ca. 90min Autofahrt) seit  ich auf Wakü umgerüstet habe, sollte man da vorher das Wasser ablassen  oder kann man das ohne bedenken befüllt transportieren?


Wasser kannste drin lassen, nur sollte der AGB (und der Rest natürlich auch) auch absolut dicht sein.



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Welche Schlauchgröße ist für kleine Biegungen am besten geeignet, bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge? Gibt es da vielleicht eine Tabelle oder so?


11/8mm oder 16/10mm im Notfall hilft den Schlauch kochen.


----------



## Dark-Blood (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wasser kannste drin lassen, nur sollte der AGB (und der Rest natürlich auch) auch absolut dicht sein.
> 
> 
> 11/8mm oder 16/10mm im Notfall hilft den Schlauch kochen.



Wenn du den Schlauch kochst und dann verarbeitest, bleibt der dann so wenn er abkühlt oder knickt er dann nachträglich?


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man es richtig macht, bleibt der Schlauch dann so.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...t-billig-schlauch-scamps-kochkurs-619686.html


----------



## SimplyAlegend (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Is das normal das Schläuche nur sehr sehr schwer auf die Tüllen passen? Ich habe Masterkleer 13/10 und die 13/10er Aquatuning Schraubtüllen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie ich die Schläuche im Eingebauten Zustand auf die Tüllen kriegen soll ohne Mainboard etc. zu beschädigen oO


----------



## Ebrithil (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Is das normal das Schläuche nur sehr sehr schwer auf die Tüllen passen? Ich habe Masterkleer 13/10 und die 13/10er Aquatuning Schraubtüllen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie ich die Schläuche im Eingebauten Zustand auf die Tüllen kriegen soll ohne Mainboard etc. zu beschädigen oO


Halt die Schläuche in warmes Wasser, dann werden sie flexibler.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ist richtig. Das Schlauchende vor dem übertiehen warm machen oder das Ende kurz in heißes Wasser tauchen. Vor dem befüllen das ganze komplett abkühlen lassen, ansonsten ist der Schlauch zu weich und rutscht wieder ab.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp, werde es testen!


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt Ihr einen Tipp, wo man (außer AT und Caseking) noch Anschlüsse bestellen kann?

edit: Es wurde ja 11/8 Schlauch empfohlen, wegen den engen Biegeradien. Kann ich auch zu 10/8 greifen?


----------



## Joselman (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

www.highflow.nl


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zuzüglich zu meiner zweiten Frage oben, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich den Tygon Schlauch auf die Anschlüsse bekomme.

https://www.aquatuning.de/checkout/cart

Ich finde bei AT nämlich keinen 10/8er Tygon Schlauch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10/8 biegt wieder recht leicht. 

dein warenkorb ist übrigens leer oder du hast den falschen link kopiert


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, das hilft mir schon mal. Dann muss ich wohl doch bei 11/8er bleiben. Leider ist die Auswahl der Anschlüsse da eher begrenzt.

Vollständigkeitshalber hier noch der Warenkorb, hat sich aber eh erledigt 

https://www.aquatuning.de/checkout/cart/AtsdCartSaveLoadSuccess/1

edit:

http://www.aquatuning.de/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/f2c853960fe35a24bebb9a7ea85d9caf


----------



## DOcean (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Sie haben keine Artikel im Warenkorb


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich das richtig sehe, willst du aber auch winkel verwenden und nicht den schlauch biegen. also ist das problem mit knick-gefahr eh nicht da.

und bzgl schlauch und anschlüssen, der von der gewählte tygon dürfte eher nicht auf die 10/8er anschlüsse passen und wenn doch bekommst die sicherungsmutter nicht rüber.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen, da es im Fortress eng werden könnte .


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, da sollte aber der unterschied zwischen 11/8 und 10/8 nicht relevant sein. wenn es so eng ist, dass 11mm AD nicht passt, ist 10mm wohl genauso unpassend.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und nun ist die Verwirrung wieder komplett, Danke !

Dann bitte ich hiermit um Zusammenstellung von Anschlüssen und Tygon Schlauch, bitte nur Tygon Schlauch (habe mit Masterkleer schlechte Erfahrung gemacht).

EDIT:

Also bitte sagt mir einfach nur, ob die Schlauch/Anschlusskombination passt. Ich würde das gerne so bestellen, nur bin ich über den Innendurchmesser erstaunt. Passt der Schlauch nun drauf oder nicht?

edit again: Vergesst einfach Alles, was ich geschrieben habe , nachdem ich nochmal gründlich nachgedacht habe, gehe ich wieder zurück zu meinem heimlichen Favoriten 13/10. Enge Biegeradien werden bei der Verlegung nicht entstehen.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt der Anschluss problemlos an den Aqualis oder braucht man da spezielle? Ich frage nur, wegen der Vertiefung bei den Gewinden am Aqualis.

Koolance 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - Black | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 100 ml mit Nanobeschichtung, G1/4 | Aqualis System | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade könnten passen, bei winkeln würde ich noch eine Verlängerung dazwischen schrauben. 10mm sollte reichen.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie und wo sollte ich idealerweise den Ablasshahn integrieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am niedrigsten Punkt im System bzw im Kreislauf. Wäre bei dir also eine Abzweigung an einem der Anschlüsse am radiator oder an der pumpe/AGB-kombi. Oder dazwischen


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe was die Schlauchführung angeht etwas Probleme beim Enthoo Primo, die Aquastream ist echt riesig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denkt ihr der Schlauch auf der Druckseite der Pumpe ist zu stark gebogen?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht eigentlich nicht wirklich bedenklich aus. Es stimmt klein ist sie nicht aber die Laufruhe  gibt nichts besseres


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ein Bogen, kein Knick.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut zu wissen, ich war der Meinung das es schon leicht eingedrückt ist, aber war mir eben nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sieht noch gut aus, hab schon schlimmeres gesehen. Wenn du die plastikteile unten am HDD Käfig abnimmst, ist da etwas mehr Luft.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ha, Danke für den Tipp ich habe garnicht nachgeschaut ob ich die Befestigungsschiene für den zweiten Käfig darunter noch abmachen kann. Damit sieht es auf jedenfall besser aus.


----------



## JakPol (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzupdate: Dieser Beitrag wurde von einer R9 290 geschrieben :w00t: Alle Kühler scheinen dicht zu sein, alle Umbauten scheinen geklappt zu haben, Prime/Furmark Test läuft in diesem Moment im Hintergrund. Ich mag das Gefühl, wenn der Adrenalinpegel wieder sinkt und so langsam die Glückshormone reinkommen!!!


----------



## alm0st (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schauts eigentlich aus, hat wer von euch auch noch ein "Feiertagsprojekt" vor? Hab mir vorgenommen die DDC leise(r) zu bekommen, dazu wandert noch ein Aquaero rein und der AGB muss aus den HDD Käfigen. Und natürlch muss die neue 1 TB SSD noch verbaut werden


----------



## Stox (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich aus, hat wer von euch auch noch ein "Feiertagsprojekt" vor?



Ich werde die kommenden Tage meine WaKü-Teile bestellen. Kurz vor Weihnachten hab ich ein paar Tage frei und dann kann das basteln los gehen.


----------



## JakPol (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider war ich so angespannt, dass ich kaum Bilder gemacht habe...

Alt neben neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds abgefahren, wie leer das PCB der 7870 im Vergleich aussieht 

Dichtigkeitstest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das fertige Layout: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIe ihr sehen könnt, hatte ich noch 2 große Kühler übrig, die auf die RAM-Blöcke links und rechts kamen, und auf die große Kupferplatte über den Spannungswandlern kamen noch sonstige Kühlrippen, die ich halt noch so hatte. Das Ergebnis ist gut: Nach einer Stunde Furmark kamen die Spannungswandler auf 90° bzw 83°., bei 1100MHz Core Takt und 1350MHz RAM Takt.


----------



## alm0st (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs nicht abwarten können und gestern schon meine neue SSD verbaut. Ergebnis: die HDDs haben tatsächlich wesentlich mehr Vibrationen ans Case abgegeben, als erwartet. Alles geschmeidig leise, nur das rauschen der DDC und Lüfter ist noch zu hören. Bin schon gespannt wie die Kulisse ausfällt wenn die Gute dann in der Silentbox hockt und gedrosselt ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

90°C die spannungswandler, ist ziemlich hoch bei Wasserkühlung. 
Ich habe vor, die Tage mein Asus board unter Wasser zu setzen. Da mein Tower zu klein ist und der Chipsatz, so wie die spannungswandler zu warm werden.


----------



## JakPol (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 90°C die spannungswandler, ist ziemlich hoch bei Wasserkühlung.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rer-grafikkarte-unter-wasser.html#post7024999
Ich freue mich über reichlich Beteiligung


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab zwar noch keine graka unter Wasser, aber die Referenz r9 290 hier hat unter Last rund 80-85℃ vrm temps.
Ich hab allerdings nur für knapp 5 Minuten laufen gelassen, länger habe ich den Lärm nicht ertragen.

Wenn man mal die gpu-temps vergessen kann, ist der referenzkühler ja garnicht mal sooo schlecht  nur laut (aua, mein ohr)
einige custom-kühler haben schlechtere vrm-temps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rer-grafikkarte-unter-wasser.html#post7024999
> Ich freue mich über reichlich Beteiligung



Leider kann ich nicht mit machen, da meine beiden nicht unter Wasser sind. Bei 1.1 GHz CORE (72°C) , 1.5 GHz VRAM und max 80°C VRM und das bei 52% Fan speed, brauche ich diese nicht Wasser kühlen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Einstellungsfrage zur Aquaero...
Erstmal mein Setup:
Interner 280er (soll geregelt werden)
Lüfter rein (unten)
Lüfter raus (oben)
Externer 420er (ungeregelt)

Was ich gerne hätte:
Der 280er soll auf Minimum laufen (=30% mit Startboost); aber einer Wassertemperatur von 31°C soll der dann schneller laufen und unter den 31°C (besser wäre Hysteres auf 30°C) wieder auf der Minimaldrehzahl (030%).

Wie ich es eingestellt habe:
Kurvenregler - Starttemperatur 31°C - Endtemperatur 37°C - Anfangsleistung 30% - Endleistung 100%
Sensor -> Wassertemperatur; Ausgänge -> Lüfter auf dem Radiator
Außerdem hab ich die Lüfter auf Minimaldrehzahl halten 30% gestellt.

Problem:
Erst sah alles fein aus... dann Lasttest gemacht... Lüfter laufen auf 30% bis 31°C und drehen dann hoch. Last fällt ab... Wasser wird kühler... ist jetzt wieder bei 26°C, die Lüfter drehen aber nach wie vor mit 51% und werden nicht langsamer.

Weiß jemand, was ich einstellen muss, dass es so läuft wie gewünscht (siehe oben) bzw. wo mein Einstellungsfehler liegt?

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frage mich, warum du nicht einfach einen Sollwertregler mit 30/31 °C nimmst?
(und wieso du den 420er nicht mitregelst)


----------



## rUdeBoy (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sind mal wieder die einfachen Lösungen, auf die man nicht kommt 

Der 420er steht ein wenig abseits und ist eh auf 5V geregelt... bin zu faul ein Kabel ins Gehäuse zu ziehen 

Läuft jetzt wie gewünscht; danke.


----------



## ilavicion (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheinlich eine äußerst blöde Frage: Ich habe demnächst vor, meinen PC umzubasteln (900D + neue Radis warten schon ). Kann man den PC eigentlich starten und ein paar Minuten im Idle laufen lassen, wenn sich kein Wasser im Kreislauf befindet?^^ Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich vor dem Umbau meinen 5820k auf 1,2 GHz fixiere damit wirklich so wenig Abwärme wie wenig produziert wird. Sollte ja eigentlich bedenkenlos klappen, oder?^^


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was fürn Sinn hat das denn bitte?  Nach zusammenbau einer Wakü wird zuerst alles befüllt...und das OHNE laufendem Pc!

Ohne Wasser gehts aber. Einige Minuten gehts aber.


----------



## ilavicion (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich brauche nur noch 120er Lüfter, deren 21 
Momentan tendiere ich zu den Noctua NF-F12 bzw. NF-P12, ich denke damit mache ich nichts falsch 
Was meint ihr?



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Was fürn Sinn hat das denn bitte?  Nach  zusammenbau einer Wakü wird zuerst alles befüllt...und das OHNE  laufendem Pc!
> 
> Ohne Wasser gehts aber. Einige Minuten gehts aber.


Die Frage war eher theoretischer Natur


----------



## Oozy (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wisst ihr wo man für 12/10mm Acrylglasrohr die Enhance Rotaryfittings von Bitspower bestellen kann? Bei Caseking gibt es nur diese hier: Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter 90 Grad - mattschwarz - Caseking

Ich suche aber solche, die einen G1/4-Anschluss und auf der anderen Seite einen für ein 12/10mm Rohr.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In Holland bei highflow vielleicht


----------



## Oozy (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> In Holland bei highflow vielleicht


Ja, die habe ich schon dort gesehen. Demfall gibt es keinen deutschen Händler? Habt ihr bezüglich Lieferung mit highflow Erfahrung?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

Ich spiel ein wenig mit dem Gedanken mir einen E3-1231 V3 zuzulegen und würde gerne diesen gerne mit einem "Narrow Line V2" kühlen > da OC mit der CPU kein Thema würde das passen oder wäre der Kühler überfordert? 

Gruss


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler schafft das locker.


----------



## GK-ken (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Wasserkühler kann ich für eine GTX 780 Phantom nehmen?
Bzw. geht der hier oder brauche ich einen custom?
Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP


----------



## ConCAD (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Cooling Configurator ist die Karte nicht im Referenzdesign, du brauchst also zB. einen EK-FC780 GTX Jetstream.


----------



## GK-ken (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade, die 40€ für den Referenz-Design Kühler waren wirklich ansprechend. 2 1/2 mal so viel Geld zu zahlen treibt den Preis bei 2 dieser Grafikkarten in die höhe


----------



## fctriesel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist die Kühlleistung von einem 3*140 Slim Radiatior mit 30mm Bauhöhe im Vergleich zu einem 3*120 mit 60mm Bauhöhe?
Ich werde die Lüfter möglichst langsam drehen lassen, da sollte der Slim schon den ersten Vorteil haben und einen Zweiten hinterher da eine größere Kühlfläche vorhanden ist. Konkret geht es um einen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm vs. Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2.

Einwände vorhanden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich behaupte einfach mal, der alphacool ist die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Alphacool ist die wesentlich bessere Wahl. Die 2 wesentlichsten Faktoren hast su ja schon genannt.


----------



## alm0st (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr - soll ich meine Radifläche erweitern?

Hab gestern mein System umgebaut (AGB aus dem HD-Schächten raus und gegen Röhre getauscht, DDC in ne Silentbox, Aquaero mit WK eingebaut, teilweise neu verschlaucht). Alles wunderbar leise, mit der 1 TB SSD und der DDC auf 75% hör ich nur noch die Lüfter, schon mal richtig geil.

Hab jetzt aber festgestellt dass meine Wassertemperatur nach Last irgendwo bis auf 35° hochklettert. Grafikkarte und CPU laufen auf max. OC
Im Augenblick hab ich einen 540iger Slim im Boden, die 180iger Lüfter laufen auf 100% und sonst sitzt im Deckel nur noch 1x 120iger Lüfter.

Würde mir da ein 120iger mit 45-60mm weiterhelfen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

35℃ Wasser ist völlig im grünen Bereich. Ich denke, ein 120er würde da vielleicht 3° oder so ausmachen


----------



## alm0st (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mich auch ein wenig nervt ist die Tatsache dass die Aquasuite dafür sorgt dass meine 780iger ständig im 3D Takt bleibt, obwohl das Ding sich im Tray befindet. Das heizt natürlich zusätzlich 

Edit:
Liegt das vielieicht am automatischen Laden der Übersichtsseite?


----------



## DOcean (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das Verhalten lässt sich per MultiDisplayPowerSaver gut steuern -> gehört zum NV Inspector...

Da kann man z.B. Retro Games auch in den 2D oder Video Takt zwingen...


----------



## alm0st (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr cool, Danke!


----------



## Grestorn (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für mich macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob meine 2 GTX980 runtertakten. 

Wenn  alles sauber im Idle läuft, geht meine Wassertemperatur bis auf etwa  35° hoch und bleibt dann dort, ohne dass die Lüfter anlaufen. Also  komplett passiv gekühlt. 

Läuft z.B. ein Remote Desktop oder -  wie Du schon bemerkt hast - die Anzeige der Aquasuite, dann erhitzt sich  das Wasser langsam immer mehr. Ich habe den Regler so eingestellt, dass  die Lüfter ab 41° anlaufen und dann so lange aktiv sind, bis das Wasser  wieder auf 35° runtergekühlt ist. So vermeide ich ein ständiges an und  ausschalten. Aber die passive Kühlung, wenn alles sauber spart, ist  natürlich viel angenehmer.


----------



## GK-ken (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das eine gute und vollständige WaKü für den SLI-betrieb von 2 GTX 780 Phantom und einem i7 3770?
wasserkühlung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Lüfter nimmst du?


----------



## GK-ken (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese hier SM1425XT12M und diese ITR-B12-1


----------



## Joselman (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast Anschraubtüllen da brauch man keine Schlauchschellen. 

Monster Radiatoren sind für schnelle Lüfter besser geeignet. Deine sind aber eher langsam. Besser du machst mal einen Thread auf in der Kaufberatung. Pumpe, AGB , CPU Kühler kann man auch was besseres nehmen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GK-ken schrieb:


> Diese hier SM1425XT12M und diese ITR-B12-1


Die Eloops sind zu langsam und bei Monsterradis brauchst du push/pull. Gerade für pull sind die eloops ungeeignet.


----------



## alm0st (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Für mich macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob meine 2 GTX980 runtertakten.
> 
> Wenn  alles sauber im Idle läuft, geht meine Wassertemperatur bis auf etwa  35° hoch und bleibt dann dort, ohne dass die Lüfter anlaufen. Also  komplett passiv gekühlt.
> 
> Läuft z.B. ein Remote Desktop oder -  wie Du schon bemerkt hast - die Anzeige der Aquasuite, dann erhitzt sich  das Wasser langsam immer mehr. Ich habe den Regler so eingestellt, dass  die Lüfter ab 41° anlaufen und dann so lange aktiv sind, bis das Wasser  wieder auf 35° runtergekühlt ist. So vermeide ich ein ständiges an und  ausschalten. Aber die passive Kühlung, wenn alles sauber spart, ist  natürlich viel angenehmer.



Hab den MultiDisplayPowerSaver mal auf 35% GPU Last eingestellt und jetzt bleibt die Karte durchgehend im IDLE Takt. Dazu hab ich noch ne Lüfterkurve im Aquaero erstellt so dass die Lüfter bei 55-60% laufen (ca. 450-500 RPM) und erst ab 34° in 10% Schritten je 1° steigen.

Unterm Strich hat sich so die Wassertemp zwischen 28-30° eingependelt.


----------



## GK-ken (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ist der eröffnete Thread: i7 3770-und-2-gtx780-die-erste-wakü


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aber festgestellt dass meine Wassertemperatur nach Last irgendwo bis auf 35° hochklettert. Grafikkarte und CPU laufen auf max. OC
> Im Augenblick hab ich einen 540iger Slim im Boden, die 180iger Lüfter laufen auf 100% und sonst sitzt im Deckel nur noch 1x 120iger Lüfter.
> 
> Würde mir da ein 120iger mit 45-60mm weiterhelfen?



Zusätzlich zu einem 540er wird ein 120er rein gar nichts ändern. Das sind vielleicht 15% zusätliche Fläche, wenns hoch kommt. Was mich eher Frage: Was sind bei deinen Lüftern 100% bzw. mit was heitzt du? Bei 700 U/min und 15 K delta sollte ein 540er locker ein System mit ~800 W Leistungsaufnahme kühlen können.


----------



## alm0st (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei 100% machen sie 720 RPM. Das Problem oder eher meine Designentscheidung war es, beim Raven 2 die Filterkasetten im Boden zu behalten. Deshalb sitzen die Lüfter auf dem Radi und unter dem Radi ist dann die Kasette. Ist zwar von Luftstrom alles andere optimal aber sieht einfach wesentlich besser aus und nach gut über nem Jahr Betrieb hab ich auch nur sehr sehr wenig Staub im System gehabt.

Die maximale CPU Temp lag bisher irgendwo bei 71°, was ich aber bei 4,23 Ghz für nen i7 920 aber im Rahmen finde.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein selbst gebauter CPU kühler hat eine Delta T von 18°C, gut oder schlecht? Denn CPU Temperatur ist 44 bei last und Wassertemperatur ist 28°C.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPU-Abhängig ist das ein Vernünftiger bis sehr guter Wert. 
Sprich auf meinem Hexacore mir OC wäre so ein Delta ein Traum, auf einem nicht übertakteten Quad eher zu erwarten.

Wenn der Phenom noch aktuell ist muss ich dich leider enttäuschen:
Die ausgegebenen Kerntemperaturen waren da alles Andere als realistisch -> Das Delta ist eigentlich höher.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist der 8350 bei 4.5 GHz(1.4v) CORE und 2.6 GHz CPU/NB(1.26v), mit im Kreislauf ist noch die spannungswandler und die Northbridge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt: Die Werte bei den FX sind sehr unzuverlässig. Man bräuchte zumindest eine Vergleichsmessung mit einem anderen Kühler auf deiner eigenen CPU in einem ähnlichen Temperaturbereich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe einen Temperaturfühler unter den Heatspreader gesteckt und konnte dabei Temperaturen ab 30°C als korrekt einstufen.
Mein CPU kühler wiegt über 600 Gramm und davon sind 90% Kupfer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

unter den heatspreader? ist dein FX denn geköpft? die sind doch verlötet, oder nicht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, auf jeder Seite ist in der Mitte eine Lücke, und dort paßt der temp Fühler rein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah okay. ich habe mich schon gewundert. allerdings hast du damit immernoch nicht zu 100% die exakte kerntemperatur, jedoch dürfte die abweichung nicht allzugroß sein.


----------



## Oozy (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte eigentlich einige Bitspower Rotary Anschlüsse kaufen, aber knappe 13 Euro das Stück ist schon saftig. Ich hoffe, dass ich gebrauchte finde, das geht schon ins Geld...


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf einfach andere Anschlüsse......


----------



## Delusa (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo leute kan mir mal wer helfen ? bin mir nicht sicher ob das so geht, möchte mir die schleuche und die anschlüse dazu holen 16/13mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany und Schlauch PVC 16/12mm (1/2"ID) Clear | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany.
dann wolte ich mal fragen ob wer weis ob es wasser gipt was ein effekt hat das man sieht das es fliest ? habe das hir gefunden  aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher mayhems aurora 2.

MFG Delusa


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum nimmst du den Schlauch in 12mm ID, statt einen mit 12,7mm?
Der 12mm wir wahrscheinlich sehr schwer auf Anschraubtüllen drauf gehen.

Das Mayhems Aurora 2 ist nur für Showzwecke gedacht, nicht für den Langzeiteinsatz. Da sind sehr viele kleine Partikel drin, die auf Dauer die Kühler verstopfen können.


----------



## Delusa (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche schleuche muss ich den nemen ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der ist nur falsch benannt im shop. in der beschreibung steht zumindest 13mm ID. 
allerdings würde ich eher 16/10 statt 16/13 nehmen


----------



## JakPol (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzes Offtopic: Ein Schl*a*uch, zwei Schl*ä*uche. Vollkommen logisch, oder?


----------



## Oozy (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Anschlüsse kann man sonst noch empfehlen anstatt den teuren Bitspower Multi Link?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für rohre? da gbe es primochill, die gehen aber glaube ich nur in verbindung mit ihren eigenen rohren. 
sonst ausser bp gibts die EK HD anschlüsse, von monsoon gibts noch welche und alphacool hat inzwischen auch anschlüsse für rohre im angebot


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab noch 16/12 er holzmaus Rohre und ek hd und monsoon Bending kit zu verkaufen


----------



## ich656 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus zusammen, 

bei meiner Aquastrem XT Ultra hatte die Rote LED Dauerhaft geleuchtet weshalb ich sie dann eingeschickt habe. Als Antwort bekam ich folgendes. 



> Hallo Herr XXX,
> 
> die von Ihnen eingesandte Pumpe wurde geprüft und dabei festgestellt, dass der Spannungsregler durch eine dauerhafte Überlastung irreparabel beschädigt wurde.
> 
> ...



Nun zu meinen Fragen. 
1. Wie kann eine Dauerhafte Überlastung Verursacht werden? Ich hatte den Strom Adapter mit Widerstand von Aquastream verwendet. 
2. Ist der Preis OK?
3. Gibt es ne Günstigere Lösung? 
4. Ist es Sinnvoller für das Geld eine neue andere evtl sogar Bessere Pumpe zu kaufen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die XT ultra kostet neu wieviel? musst du wissen, ob sich das lohnt, ob der preis für dich okay ist. 
die überlastung ist warscheinlich durch zuviele lüfter an diesem einen anschluss verursacht worden. was anderes kann ich mir da nicht vorstellen. 
was genau für einen adapter? unter umständen könnte der auch schuld sein.


----------



## ich656 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Angeschlossen wurde die Pumpe am MB per USB. Der Lüfter Anschluss wurde mit einem Power AMP Verbunden. An dem Power AMP hingen 3 Lüfter. Neu kostet die Pumpe 88€. 
Ich hatte von Aqua Computer einen Adapter bekommen damit die Spannungsversorgung Stabil bleibt da ich Probleme mit der Stromversorgung hatte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wird das poweramp nicht eigendlich über aquabus angeklemmt, nicht über den lüfteranschluss? ich hab kein aquacomputer zeugs, daher weiss ich das selber nicht so genau. 
und wenn die lüfter am poweramp sind, brauchen die ja eigendlich auch keine verbindung mehr zur pumpe, sofern man den pa auch über usb am board angeklemmt hat. 
hm, also etwa 90 für eine neue pumpe, etwa 40 für eine reparatur.  lohnt sich ja eigendlich noch.


----------



## fctriesel (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Poweramp ist ein ganz einfaches Teil, hab ich auch zwischen meinen vier Lüftern und der Aquastream XT.
Verstärkerplatine "poweramp" für aquaero und aquastream XT - History Produktankündingungen - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## ich656 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch den alten Poweradjust ohne USB. Nur mit Lüfter in und Out und Strom Anschluss.


----------



## m3ntry (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
weiß hier jemand, ob sich Enermax UCTA18A-BL nebeneinander auf nem Mo-Ra 3 montieren lassen?
Ich bin da etwas stutzig, da die Abmessungen zwar selbst auf der Herstellerwebsite mit 180x180x20 angegeben sind, aber der Lüfter auch 200mm Montagebohrungen haben soll.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die 200mm-befestigungslöcher sind die aussen. somit stimmt das schon, 180mm rahmenbreite aber dennoch auch 200mm befestigung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ah okay. ich habe mich schon gewundert. allerdings hast du damit immernoch nicht zu 100% die exakte kerntemperatur, jedoch dürfte die abweichung nicht allzugroß sein.



Die Abweichung von der Kerntemperatur dürfte sehr groß sein. Zwischen der Spitze eines typischen Folien-Temperatursensors und dem eigentlichen Sensorelement darin liegen 1-2 mm Kunststoff. Dann kommt ggf. etwas Kleber, Lotreste o.ä. rund um den DIE, dann der Randbereich des DIEs selber und dann kommen irgendwann die Kerne, deren Temperatur man eigentlich gerne messen möchte. Die Wärme, die er tatsächlich misst, wird vermutlich eher über den Umweg des IHS zum Sensor kommen.
So oder so nützt der Wert für die Frage aber nichts: Selbst wenn sein FX zufällig genau richtig messen sollte, fehlen schichtweg andere richtig messende FX zum Vergleich. Und es gibt auch keine offizielle Soll- oder Maximaltemperatur für einen Punkt irgendwo-seitlich-unter-dem-Heatspreader-neben-einer-Öffnung. 




ich656 schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Fragen.
> 1. Wie kann eine Dauerhafte Überlastung Verursacht werden? Ich hatte den Strom Adapter mit Widerstand von Aquastream verwendet.



"Strom Adapter mit Widerstand" 
Generell überlastet man den Lüfterausgang, wenn man einen zu stromhungrigen Verbraucher dranhängt. Wieso ein PowerAmp soviel Strom gezogen hat, obwohl es ja eigentlich über einen separaten Molexstecker versorgt wird, ist aber eine gute Frage. Die würde ich mal Aquacomputer stellen bzw. das PowerAmp prüfen lassen. Eventuell ist das defekt und hat die Pumpe beschädigt - und würde das nach einer Reparatur wieder machen.
Alternativ sind Kurzschlüsse eine mögliche Ursache. Einmal den Lüfteranschluss versehendlich überbrückt (toll sind diese Verlängerungskabel ohne Einfassung um die Pins. Wenn die einmal runterfallen...) und das wars für den Mosfet.



> 2. Ist der Preis OK?



Für den Arbeitsaufwand absolut fair.
Für den Vorteil, den du daraus ziehst...
Wenn du den PowerAmp verkaufst und noch 10-15 Euro drauf legst, solltest du ein Aquaero mit vier Ausgängen und diversen weiteren Features dein Eigen nennen. Und die Pumpe läuft ja auf dem Level einer XT Standard weiter.



> 3. Gibt es ne Günstigere Lösung?



Nö. Mir wäre keine via Software konfigurierbare Lüftersteuerung mit der Vielfältigkeit der AC-Steurungslogik für 35 Euro bekannt. In der Preisklasse muss man meist komplett manuell regeln.



> 4. Ist es Sinnvoller für das Geld eine neue andere evtl sogar Bessere Pumpe zu kaufen?



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, funktioniert deine Pumpe vollkommen problemlos - nur deine Lüftersteuerung ist im Arsch. Eine andere Pumpe zu kaufen dürfte also kaum eine Verbesserung darstellen. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es keine Pumpe am Markt gibt, die der Aquastream durchgängig überlegen wäre und auch nur 2-3, die für einige bestimmte Szenarien etwas besser sind.)


----------



## Oozy (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eine PWM Laing problemlos an eine aquaero 5 LT anschliessen. Der 4. Kanal ist ja ein PWM-Anschluss - sollte also mit der aquaero-Regelung funktionieren, nicht wahr?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ohne Probleme. Trotzdem würde ich den Passivkühler noch drauf machen.


----------



## Oozy (26. Dezember 2014)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, den habe ich montiert. Kurze Frage noch. 

Meine PWM-Laing wurde so angedacht, dass die Regelung über den 4pin-Anschluss an CPU_FAN angeschlossen wird, was mich aber nicht glücklich gemacht hat.

Nun habe ich mir ne aquaero 5 LT geholt, um die PWM-Laing via aquaero 5 LT zu regeln. Wie muss ich das nochmals verkabeln? Die Laing separat an das Netzteil anschliessen für Stromzufuhr und dann das 4pin-Kabel der Laing an die 4pin-Buchse des aquaero 5 LT? Die aquaro natürlich auch noch ans Netzteil anstecken. Stimmt das so? Brauche ich kein Kabel mehr?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@AWR4Fi*    ja genau.




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja ohne Probleme. Trotzdem würde ich den Passivkühler noch drauf machen.


Aber nicht für eine* PWM* Laing.


----------



## Oozy (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke euch! Werde ich gleich ausprobieren. 

Weil bei meiner "alten" Wasserkühlung (PC gehört inzwischen meiner Mutter) habe ich so ein spezielles aquacomputer-Kabel benutzt, sodass ich den Strom für die Laing direkt von der aquaero 5 LT bekam und gleichzeitig eine 3pin-Buchse belegte für die Steuerung.

Dieses Kabel meine ich: Aqua Computer Webshop - Anschlusskabel fÃ?r Laing DDC-Pumpen fÃ?r poweradjust 2/3 und aquaero 5/6 53053

Demfall braucht man das nur, wenn man keinen weiteren Molex-Anschluss des Netzteils verbrauchen will, da man den Strom somit vom aquaero bezieht, anstatt direkt vom Netzteil.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Demfall braucht man das nur, wenn man keinen weiteren Molex-Anschluss  des Netzteils verbrauchen will, da man den Strom somit vom aquaero  bezieht, anstatt direkt vom Netzteil.


Das Kabel brauch man nur wenn man ne "normale" Laing per Spannung über's AE regeln will. Selbst wenn kein Molex mehr fei ist, hol ich mir nen Adpater für die PWM Laing.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*EDIT:* Doppelpost


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine restlichen Teile (Aquero 5 LT, AC High Flow DFM, Phobya In-Line Temperatursensor sowie der drehbare Alphacool Doppelnippel) für meinen HTPC sind die Tage gekommen.
Da Weihnachten ja nun so gut wie durch ist, hoffe ich, dass ich ab morgen endlich dazu komme an dem Lian Li Gehäuse die Rückwand umzubauen.
Zusätzlich werden die 5 1/4" Schächte gemodded, damit das Aquero einzug halten kann.
Ich werd versuchen alles mit Fotos zu dokumentieren.


----------



## retroelch (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte gerne eine genauere Erläuterung wie genau man sich eine externe Wasserkühlung selber bauen kann.

Eventuell kennt sich ja Jemand da aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html


----------



## Oozy (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank nochmals, dass ihr so schnell geantwortet habt. Konnte nun endlich meine Pumpe bändigen und höre den PC kaum noch. Nach der Drosselung mit der aquaero und einer neuen Entkopplung für die Pumpe, bin ich zufrieden damit!


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern hab ich angefangen, das Gehäuse umzubauen, und die neuen Komponenten mit einzubauen.

HIER geht´s zu meinem Tagebuch


----------



## ilavicion (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie zum Teufel kann man denn beim Corsair 900D den Deckel öffnen? Weiß das zufälligerweise jemand? Würde gerne einen Radi reinpflanzen 

Edit: Gerade ein wunderschönes Tutorial auf Youtube gefunden


----------



## Atent123 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaubt ihr die Pumpe reicht für diese Konfig hier ?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja. Allerdings fehlen die Anschlüsse.


----------



## ilavicion (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr die Pumpe reicht für diese Konfig hier ?
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Deine Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber ich würde dir dringend davon abraten farbiges Wasser zu verwenden. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung... dachte auch mal dass UV-aktives Wasser nett aussieht - stellte sich als der größte Fehler meiner Wakü-Karriere heraus. Alles voll mit Schlacke und blauem Schlamm. 

Nie wieder.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja. Allerdings fehlen die Anschlüsse.



Kannst du eventuell die passenden Anschlüsse da reinlegen ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Kannst du eventuell die passenden Anschlüsse da reinlegen ?


Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Atent123 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So jetzt müsste alles passen Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Wie mache ich das hinterher mit dem Schlauch ?
Einfach ein Stück abschneiden oder wie ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt. Genau. Einfach abschneiden.


----------



## NervousSmythe (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand beantworten ob sich die PCBs der Palit Jestream 780 GTX und Palit Super Jetstream 980 GTX gleichen?

Laut google und den Bildern die sich da finden lassen sieht es fast so aus als ob es die gleichen sind, bin mir aber nicht wirklich Sicher.

Und worum es eigentlich geht, ich suche einen Fullcover für meine Grakas(980 GTX Super Jetstream) geben wird.

Falls irgendjemand was weiß oder findet wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut EK passt der "EK-FC780 GTX Jetstream" auch auf die 980 GTX Super Jetstream.


----------



## NervousSmythe (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, da bleibt mir dann wohl nur probieren.


----------



## ilavicion (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So muss ein R5E aussehen


----------



## alm0st (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Acrylrohren? Finde die Dinger zwar optisch gut wenns sauber gemacht ist aber das ist doch noch viel unflexibler als mit Schläuchen. Zumal ich mich Frage wie das Ablassen geht wenn man keine extra Leitung dafür legt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

acrylglas bricht zu leicht, also eher PETG rohre nehmen. siehe hier, die erste minute reicht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaxWOjGzFvQ
wenn man rohre verlegt, muss man viel genauer planen und muss mit pech mehr wegwerfen. wenn du schlauch ein stück zu kurz schneidest, kannst du das woanders meist verwenden, wenn du rohr aber biegst und hinterher feststellen musst, dass es zu kurz ist, kannst du das meist nicht verwenden. 
um den ablass würde ich mir am wenigsten gedanken machen, es muss ja nicht dauerhaft eine leitung dafür verlegt sein, es reicht ja an einer stelle einen ablasshahn einzubauen. wenn man dann ablassen will, einfach ein stück schlauch an den hahn und los gehts.


----------



## Oozy (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hahe selber Acrylrohre verbaut und kann dir etwas berichten. Meiner Meinung nach optisch einiges schöner als normale Schläuche, aber dafür umso schwieriger beim Vermessen, Biegen, Probieren etc

Wenn du genügend Zeit hast und handwerklich etwas geschickt bist, sollte man keine all zu grossen Probleme haben.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein das über die Feiertage niemand bei aquatuning Arbeitet ?
Ich habe am 29 bestellt und sie haben es immer noch nicht losgeschickt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

möglich oder sie haben genügend zu tun.....


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das über die Feiertage niemand bei aquatuning Arbeitet ?
> Ich habe am 29 bestellt und sie haben es immer noch nicht losgeschickt.



wie hast du bezahlt? verschickt werden kann erst nach geldeingang. von daher sind drei tage (den ersten als feiertag nicht gezählt) völlig im zeitrahmen.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> möglich oder sie haben genügend zu tun.....



ich würde mal sagen beides trifft zu. ein teil der leute hat urlaub, wodurch der rest mehr zu tun hat. zudem dürften durch die adventsaktionen gleich noch ein paar mehr bestellungen eingangangen sein, also sonst.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe per Amazon Payments gezahlt.


----------



## Joungmerlin (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist deine Bestellung schon zur Kommisionierung freigegeben?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei amazon payments ist das Geld ja quasi sofort da. Aber dennoch würde ich mir noch keine Gedanken machen, den 31. & 1. Würde ich nicht mit zählen, von daher bist du heute ja erst beim dritten Tag nach der Bestellung. Gedanken machen, ob deine Bestellung vergessen wurde, musst du dir erst nach mehr als einer woche, denke ich mal. Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal bei denen anrufen.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Ist deine Bestellung schon zur Kommisionierung freigegeben?



Wo steht das ?

@FeuerToifel 

Dan ist ja gut


----------



## Joungmerlin (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du mit Amazon Payments bezahlst bekommt Aquatuning von Amazon eine bestätigung, bzw. wartet auf die bestätigung.
Wenn diese da ist wird der Auftrag zur Kommisionierung frei gegeben.
Darüber bekommst du von Aquatuning ne Email.
Solange der Auftrag nicht zur Kommisionierung freigegeben wurde kann sich auch kein Mitarbeiter von AT sich diesen ziehen und packen.

Edit:
Aber scheinbar brennt bei Aquatuning im Moment eh die Luft.
Ich hatte am 27.12. neue Kühlflüssigkeit bei AT bestellt. Die kam dann am 31.12. bei mir an.
Die Versandbestätigung kam allerdings erst gestern an.


----------



## DEU01 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo in die Runde, kann mir mal jemand einen Link posten oder gerne auch gleich hier folgende Frage beantworten:

Ich suchen einen "maximal flachen" (und natürlich äußerst leistungsfähigen) 240er Radiator. Ich möchte meine Palit GTX 780 SuperJetstream unter Wasser setzen. Natürlich ist in meinem Lian-Li pc 700 HWX so gut wie kein Platz unter dem Gehäusedeckel. 

Daher die Frage, wer baut taugliche und flache Radis, die als 240 Version zuindest für eine 780 (die dann etwas mehr Dampf unter den Kessel bekommen soll) ausreichen! Achso, der Radi ist NUR für den GraKa-Loop gedacht!


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach einen alphacool nexxxos 240 St30 nehmen, dazu ein paar noiseblocker blacksilent pro pl-2. Wie gut die temps hinterher sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch hab ich einen Test mit einem 360er radi für CPU+GPU gesehen, dort waren die temps voll im grünen Bereich.


----------



## DEU01 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Einfach einen alphacool nexxxos 240 St30 nehmen, dazu ein paar noiseblocker blacksilent pro pl-2. Wie gut die temps hinterher sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch hab ich einen Test mit einem 360er radi für CPU+GPU gesehen, dort waren die temps voll im grünen Bereich.



Ich guck mir die Nudel mal an! Danke für die fixe Antwort!


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber warum Dual loop in einem case mit so wenig Platz? Oder ist die CPU weiterhin luftgekühlt?


----------



## DEU01 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf der 4670k sitzt eine Corsair H80. Ich denke es wird auf die ddc Version der Photon 170 herauslafen. (AUF die... hoffenlich nicht AUS der  ) Aber ich muss jetzt erst mal messen und gucken ob ich dann überhaupt später noch die Option habe, die CPU miteinzubinden. Das Gehäuse ist einfach nicht für WaKü gebaut!  
Ein Loop für CPU und GPU bräuchte doch mindestens einen 360er oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau einfach, wie du mit den temps zufrieden bist. Die h80 kannst dann ja immer noch rauswerfen und dort einen anderen radi einbauen.


----------



## DOcean (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder einfach wie ich machen Pumpe+Radis extern, oben auf dem Gehäuse (Bilder siehe Sig)


----------



## retroelch (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigendlich von den Produkten von Magicool,

ich habe gehört die Punpen sollen im unteren drittel liegen aber die Radiatoren sollen einfach der Preisleisteungs hammer sein.

Mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was pumpen angeht, nutze ich nur noch laings. Entweder die ddc-1t oder die d5.
Die radis von magicool sind auf jedenfall die günstigsten, soweit ich weiss. Wie gut, kein Plan. Ich glaube, die bauen die aus messing und nur die Finnen aus Kupfer.


----------



## retroelch (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ DOcean

Was ist mit Sig gemeint?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Signatur. Die ist allerdings nur vom pc aus sichtbar


----------



## retroelch (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin am pc und finde sie nicht.


----------



## ConCAD (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erste Zeile: 


> #1 #2 #3


----------



## DOcean (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das was unter dem Text immer automatisch erscheint, bei ConCad z.B das SysProfile Bild, bei mir die Zeilen kleiner Text...


----------



## JakPol (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, ich hab Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf, reicht G48 als Korrosionschutz wohl aus? Derzeit hab ich Innovatek Protect drin, aber da ich demnächst das ganze System entleeren und neu befüllen will (größerers Umbau steht an) und IP deutlich teurer ist, würde ich gerne zu G48 wechseln...


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich hab Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf, reicht G48 als Korrosionschutz wohl aus? Derzeit hab ich Innovatek Protect drin, aber da ich demnächst das ganze System entleeren und neu befüllen will (größerers Umbau steht an) und IP deutlich teurer ist, würde ich gerne zu G48 wechseln...


G48 reicht dafür, aber ich weiß nicht welches Mischungsverhältnis du dann brauchst.
Kannst ja mal VJoe2Max fragen, der kennt sich damit aus.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Alu mit drin ist würd ich G48 min. 1:10 mit Aqua dest. mischen (also ein 1 Teil G48 auf 10 Teile Wasser) und relativ häufig das Kühlmittel wechseln (ca. jedes halbe Jahr), bzw. G48 nachleeren, falls die Diffusionsverluste es zulassen. Höher als 1:4 oder 1:3 würde ich aber auch bei Alu nicht mischen, denn dann wird´s schon arg viskos. Für normale Kreisläufe ohne Alu langt auch ein Mischungsverhältnis von 1:20 bestens, aber da gibt es auch erheblich geringeres Korrosionspotential.


----------



## alm0st (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bekommt man Acrylrohre verbunden? Also ich meine wenn man mal über größere Distanzen verlegen muss z.B. 120 cm? Die Rohre sind ja maximal 77 cm was ich so gefunden habe


----------



## Joselman (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man könnte es mit 2 Anschlüsen und einem Adapter machen. Alphacool HF Muffe G1/4 IG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Also Rohr - Anschluss - Muffe - Anschluss - Rohr


----------



## DOcean (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einfach länger kaufen z.B. PLEXIGLAS® - Shop - PLEXIGLAS® XT (allround) Farblos 0A070 GT - PLEXIGLAS® XT - allround

Wenn denn was passendes lieferbar ist...


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Hardware zieht langsam ins neue Gehäuse um und beim Wasser ablassen ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Schläuche (Clearflex 13/10, PVC; Kühlmedium Mayhems X1 Blood Red) etwas bleich geworden sind. Bekommt man die wieder "sauber" und wenn ja, wie? Es scheint eine Art Belag zu sein, keine Materialveränderung vom Schlauch selbst.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein bekommt man nicht wieder sauber. Da hilft nur neuen Schlauch nehmen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, macht nix. Hab noch nen Meter da, das sollte reichen.


----------



## ich656 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus Zusammen, 

ich Betreibe aktuell meinen Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black mit 3 X Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 120mm.
Lohnt es sich Bezüglich Kühlleistung und Geräusch Minimierung die Lüfter zu tauschen? 

Z.B. mit folgende Lüfter: 

LEPA BOL.Quiet Tri Speed 120mm (LPBOL12R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power LC-CF-120-PRO 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Anschließen würde ich die Lüfter mit 3-Pin Anschlüssen.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre qualitativ in beiden Fällen wohl eher ein Rückschritt und im Falle der LEPA-Lüfter auch mechanisch (Bypass wegen nicht schließendem Rahmen).

Falls die NB s mit Nenndrehzhal laufen sollten - regel sie doch einfach runter. Auf 1500rpm ist kein Lüfter leise.


----------



## ich656 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter laufen bei mir mit Knapp 1100 RPM bei ~31°C CPU Temperatur und 25,5°C Wasser Temperatur.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du denn für Radiatoren und Raumtemperaturen? Das wären bei normalen Raumtemps ja Traumwerte  für die meisten User und das Delta T deutet auf deutlich überdimensionierte Radiatorfläche hin - sofern es sich um Lasttemps handelt - die Temperaturen im Idle interessieren kein Schwein .  

Sollten es Lastwerte sein, hättest du ja jede Menge Spielraum, um die Lüfter weiter unter zu regeln. 1100 Upm sind schließlich auch noch nicht annähernd das was man gemeinhin als leise akzeptiert wird. Wie schaut´s aus wenn du auf 700 oder 500 Upm runter gehst, falls die Lüfter so weit runter gehen?


----------



## ich656 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Radiator steht oben. 
Die Werte sind im IDLE. Meine Pumpe Regelt die Einstellungen. 
Eingestellt ist die Ziel Temp auf 26°C. Auch bei 26,4°C drehen die Lüfter mit knapp 1100 RPM. Dabei ist die Minimalleistung auf 35% Eingestellt. 
Eine Raumtemperatur habe ich aktuell von 21,5°C.

Wenn ich die Minimalleistung runter regel auf 0%, dann habe ich 935 RPM, 26,7°C Wasser Temperatur und 33°C CPU Temperatur.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie sieht´s unter Last aus? Idle ist wie gesagt völlig uninteressant. Nur anhand von Lastwerten kann man irgendwelche vernünftigen Aussagen machen. Mit Last-Temsp sidn im Übrigen Werte nach einern Gewissen laufzeit unter Vollast gemeint. Die Temperaurne müssen stabil sein und sich nicht mehr verändern. Daran kann man dann erkennen, ob du noch Spielraum hast die Lüfter weiter runter zu regeln. Im Idle kannst du sie vermutlich auch ausschalten, ohne dass die Temps kritisch werden würden.


----------



## ich656 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach 30min Prime95 hab ich CPU Temp von max 57°C (4,3 GHz und 1,1V), Wasser Temp = 29,3°C, Lüfter Drehzahl = 1250 RPM und Raum Temp = 23,2°C.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na also - da kannst doch problemlos noch ein wenig die Drehzahlen zurückdrehen. Die Temperatur ist völlig unkritisch.


----------



## ich656 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will die CPU demnächst noch weiter Übertakten. 

Welche Ziel Wasser Temp sollte ich anstreben? 
Und welche CPU Temp währe das Maximum?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über die CPU-Temps kann man wenig sagen, da man die realen Temps nicht messen kann. Das Maximum ist die Temperatur, bei der die CPU zu throttlen anfängt oder abschaltet .
Beim Wasser würde ich sagen, dass man in der Regel ohne jede Einschränkung auf 35°C gehen - mehr ist im Normalfall aber auch kein Problem.
Hat die Übertakterei bei dir einen reellen Hintergrund, oder geht´s nur darum heraus zu finden was er packt? Letztlich bringen die paar hundert MHz, die man per OC noch zusätzlich aus einer CPU raus quetscht ja selten wirklich etwas Zählbares, außer paar Benchmarkergebnissen, höheren Stromverbrauch und höher Temps ...
Wenn man den erhöhten Verbrauch und und die erhöhte elektrische Beslastung des Chips dem Nutzen gegenüber stellt, ist insbesondere starke Übertaktung imho selten wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## ich656 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab eigentlich vor die CPU auf mindestens 4,5GHz zu übertakten wegen dem Zocken. Das es nicht so viel bringt ist mir Bewusst aber ich will einfach mal schauen wie weit ich gehen kann und wie gut das ganze dann über längere Zeit läuft. Natürlich will ich die Vcore nicht zu hoch ansetzen und damit auch keine zu hohen Temps erreichen.

Hab jetzt die Wasser Temp auf 35°C erhöht. Die Temperaturen der CPU sind bei folgenden Daten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter drehen dabei bei ~800 RPM.


----------



## mda31 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho. Ich werde diese Woche ein paar Komponenten im System tauschen und dazu das Kühlmittel ablassen. Frage: Ist es besser den durch Schnellkupplungen verbundenen MoRa auch zu entleeren und neu zu befüllen zwecks besserer Entlüftung beim Refill oder kann ich den befüllt lassen zwecks Faulheit? Merci


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte es besser entlüften, wenn du den Radi leer machst? Klemmen den ab, befüll dein sys hinterher ohne den Radio dran und wenn du dann entlüftet hast, klemmen den radi wieder an.


----------



## mda31 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie befülle ich das Sys ohne den MoRa mit den eingebunden Steckern der Schnellkupplungen? Müssen die dann überbrückt werden um den Kreislauf vorübergehend zu schließen?

Edith: Meine Idee war eigentlich MoRa ab, befüllt lassen, Sys ändern aufbauen, wieder rankoppeln und befüllen als wenn noch nichts drin wäre  im Kreislauf...


----------



## ich656 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entleere einfach alles, befüll den Mora dann Separat, schließ ihn an und befüll dann dein Komplettes System.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du die schnellkummplung so angebracht hast, dass am rechner einmal stecker und einmal kupplung ist, kannst das ja einfach überbrücken. 
ob du nun aber hinterher erst den mora ansteckst und dann befüllst, oder andersrum, macht wohl nicht allzuviel unterschied. 
ausser halt, dass der mora schon ganz voll ist mit wasser, wenn du den erst hinterher anstöpselst, nachdem der kreislauf komplett entlüftet ist.


----------



## Skaugen (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich mit "gewöhnlichen" Lüfterschrauben (siehe Anhang) einen Radiator (diesen hier: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) am Gehäuse festschrauben kann? Meines Wissens nach schneiden sich diese Schrauben ihr Gewinde selbst, und wenn die Länge stimmt könnte es funktionieren...
Kann mir da jemand sagen obs passt?


Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die lüfterschrauben schneiden sich ihr gewinde selbst, das ist korrekt. aber nur bei kunststoff. zu lang sind die auch noch 
für den nexxxos radiator benötigst du M3 schrauben. das ist die gleiche größe wie die bei optischen laufwerken


----------



## Skaugen (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke!


----------



## -Kerby- (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, gibt es eig. großartige Unterschiede zwischen CPU-Kühler?
Ich mein, könnte man sich auch einen billigeren CPU-Kühler für Wakü holen oder
macht es so einen grossen Unterschied, wenn ich jetzt z.B. den XSPC Raystorm hole?

Ich hätte zB Interesse an diesem hier und strebe an meine CPU zu übertakten:
Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Silver Nickel Plexi Edition | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Kostet die Hälfte, aber leistet der auch weniger?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die modernen kühler sind alle sehr dicht beieinander, was die leistung angeht. wie es aber bei der qualität von material und verarbeitung aussieht, kein plan. irgendwoher muss ja der preisunterschied kommen, nur der unterschied im material wird es nicht sein.


----------



## -Kerby- (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute, dass es wohl stark mit der Optik zu tun hat und höherer Preis bedeutet ja auch nicht immer Leistungszuwachs 
Aber danke für die Antwort!


----------



## DOcean (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Unterschiede sind inzwischen gering... Lesestoff:
Test: 7 CPU-WasserkÃ¼hler im Vergleich (Seite 11) - ComputerBase
DeXgo - Artikel Übersicht


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:
Gehäuse Enthoo Primo - ein 480er Radi ist im Deckel ja möglich, ein 480 kann auch auf den Boden (ein 280er kann noch an die Seite bei den HDDs Plätzen).
Ist der 280 in Verbindung mit den zwei 480ern möglich, oder reicht der Platz für den 280er nicht mehr?
Wenn ich zwei 480er nehmen würde, würden zwei mit der Dicke 30mm bei GTX 970er SLI und i5-4670K OC bei 4.5 Ghz ausreichen,
oder bräuchte ich dickere Radis? Sind dickere Radis deutlich leistungsfähiger als dünnere?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du statt dem 480er im boden einen 360er nimmst, hast du nach vorne hin mehr platz und kannst somit einen dual-radi in die front setzen, muss dann auch nicht an die seite mit dieser adapterplatte. 
soweit ich weiss, passt an diese platte kein 280er, nur 240er, auch wenn da 140er lüfter passen. ich hab leider keine radiatoren zum testen, an ein enthoo primo würde ich rankommen  
ich denke aber, die zwei 480er alleine würden schon dicke reichen, selbst bei 30mm dicke. 
nehmen wir die rechnung von einmal 120mm radiatorfläche pro 100W für leises kühlen, dann könntest du locker 800W bewältigen, reicht somit dicke auch für ein triple-sli.


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wundervolle Erklärung. Vielen Dank! Alles was ich wissen wollte 
Ach, freu ich mich das auf Gehäuse und dieser Mesh-Dreck von NZXT kommt endlich raus.


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Wie bekomme ich Mayhems X1 Blood Red wieder aus nem Teppich raus?  Ich konnte den Großteil mit einem alten Handtuch rausdrücken, unmittelbar nachdem die Plörre auf den Teppich geraten ist, aber zartschweinchenrosane Flecken sind trotzdem erkennbar.

Es handelt sich um einen Teppichboden mit einem sehr kurzen, knotenähnlichen Muster, leider nicht rot sondern weiss-grau


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kein problem, das beste ist einfach, du misst selber nach, wenn du das case da hast. wenn du nur eine gtx 970 hättest, würde wohl einer der 480er auch locker ausreichen.


puh, der teppich ist wohl ruiniert  
da hilft wohl nur spezial-reiniger ^^


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es überhaupt raus geht dann damit:
Super-Puzzi Spezial Set (Konzentrat + BÃ?rste): Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege

Das nehm ich sonst zum Säubern vom Cabriodach.


----------



## mda31 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem Namen kann das nur hinhauen


----------



## Skaugen (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Findet ihr, dass eine Eheim 1046 Pumpe mit angeknüppeltem Aufsteck-AGB zu schwer für ein Shoggy Sandwich ist?
Ich habe jetzt 2 Berichte mit Google gefunden, in denen die Pumpe/AGB auf dem Shoggy Sandwich wegen einem verschobenen Schwerpunkt wegkippt. Allerdings kann ich ja die Eheim und den Aquainlet AGB (Aquacomputer aquainlet PRO 100 ml, G1/4 | Aufsatzbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) auf der Montageplatte verschieben, was den Schwerpunkt ausgleichen sollte...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Joselman (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaugen schrieb:


> Findet ihr, dass eine Eheim 1046 Pumpe mit angeknüppeltem Aufsteck-AGB zu schwer für ein Shoggy Sandwich ist?



Ist ne sehr wackelige Angelegenheit. 100% ausbalanciert bekomme ich das Teil nicht auf dem Shoggy.


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So geht's mir mit der Aquastream auch ... 
Aber ich werde das die Tage mal etwas modifizieren und schauen ob es klappt . 
Bei mir hält das Klebeband kaum mehr auf dem Schwamm . 
Mal sehen was sich machen lässt


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein größeres shoggy wäre wohl eine Lösung.


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube ich nicht , die lastverteilung der Pumpe bleibt ja gleich


----------



## ich656 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Währe für euer Vorhaben eine solche Entkopplung nicht besser geeignet?


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese bzw ähnliche entkoppler hab ich hier , allerdings finde ich das shoggy effizienter


----------



## ConCAD (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich zustimmen, ich hatte diese kurzen Gummientkoppler mal im Einsatz. Leider ist deren Entkopplungswirkung nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend. Ein Shoggy bleibt nach wie vor die beste Lösung zum Entkoppeln.


----------



## ich656 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Mag stimmen. Aber wenn man so Probleme hat mit dem Umkippen, dann währe es eine Alternative.


----------



## Joselman (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Umkippen ist jetzt nicht das Problem aber der AGB steht halt schief.

Hier sieht man es deutlich. Inzwischen steht die Pumpe zwar nicht mehr auf dem NT aber das hat natürlich nichts geändert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Skaugen schrieb:


> Findet ihr, dass eine Eheim 1046 Pumpe mit angeknüppeltem Aufsteck-AGB zu schwer für ein Shoggy Sandwich ist?
> Ich habe jetzt 2 Berichte mit Google gefunden, in denen die Pumpe/AGB auf dem Shoggy Sandwich wegen einem verschobenen Schwerpunkt wegkippt. Allerdings kann ich ja die Eheim und den Aquainlet AGB (Aquacomputer aquainlet PRO 100 ml, G1/4 | Aufsatzbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) auf der Montageplatte verschieben, was den Schwerpunkt ausgleichen sollte...
> 
> Was meint ihr?


Mein Eheim 1046 vibriert seit kurzen nicht mehr. Habe mein AGB nach außen verfrachtet, dadurch sind die schläuche sehr lang und über tragen keine Vibrationen. Die Eheim hat bei mir nur dünne Schaumstoff Streifen am Fuß.


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur kurz ein Erfolgserlebnis und ein Tipp für alle, die sich farbiges Wasser auf (Kurzhaar-) Teppiche kippen: Mit ProWin Alleskönner (Verhältnis war irgendwo zwischen 1:10 und 1:100) hab ich die Flecken nahezu unsichtbar gemacht.

Draufsprühen, mit ner Bürste n paar Minuten bürsten, nasses Tuch nehmen zum den Rest vom Alleskönner wieder rauszubekommen und danach noch mitm Staubsauger drüber. Die Flecken sind fast rückstandslos weg


----------



## ich656 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guter Tipp. 
Aber bei dem Mischungsverhältnis hab ich Lachen müssen.


----------



## retroelch (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir einer von euch eventuell verraten wozu das  SyspPrep der PrimoFlex LRT Advanced ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist ein reinigungsmittel, speziell für wakü's. 
steht aber auch alles auf der produktseite: PrimoChill SysPrep ? Cooling Loop Pre-Treatment | PrimoChill.com


----------



## zero334 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat wer einen Tipp für besonders klare / durchsichtige Schläuche ohne Beschriftung usw. ?
Link auf aquatuning.de wäre super. Schlauchdurchmesser spielen dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Joselman (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Tygon http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/59005_1.jpg ist sehr klar. Die Beschriftung kann man recht leicht abreiben.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zero334 schrieb:


> Hat wer einen Tipp für besonders klare / durchsichtige Schläuche ohne Beschriftung usw. ?
> Link auf aquatuning.de wäre super. Schlauchdurchmesser spielen dabei keine Rolle.



Der PrimoFlex ist sehr gut.


----------



## Bagui (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Wärmeleitpads, also Marke und Größe? Für meine GTX 670 Signature2 um die auch unter Wasser zu setzen. 
Und kann mir auch jemand einen Verbinder oder Brücke für SLI empfehlen also sowas
Alphacool GPX SLI Connector - Dual | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder sowas
Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 2 Slot - black matt | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Sind leider 2 unterschiedlicher Wakühler auf 2 gleichen Karten, einmal dieser und einmal dieser
Danke schonmal


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pads sind doch eigentlich beim Kühler dabei.

Der Alphacool Verbinder wird nicht passen, der ist glaube ich nur für die GPX Kühler von Alphacool.
Bei dem variablen Verbinder müssen die Anschlüsse der Kühler genau gegenüber sein, damit es passt.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus den genannten Gründen wirst du wohl nicht an klassischem Schlauch (oder individuell angepasstem Plexirohr) vorbei kommen.


----------



## Bagui (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok hab ich mir fast gedacht. Ja gut Kühler gebraucht gekauft dh keine Pads dabei. Welche wären denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen der Dicke musst du mal in die Anleitung der Kühler schauen.
Häufig ist es so, das da unterschiedliche zum Einsatz kommen.
z.B. auf dem Speicher 1mm und auf den Spawas 1,5mm.
Bei einigen kommt auf den Speicher auch WLP.

Würde sagen, die Marke ist da ziemlich egal.

MfG


----------



## Lt.Ford (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich nicht für jede neu aufkommende Frage einen eigenen Thread aufmachen will, versuche ich es erstmal hier:
Ich bin mir wegen der Radiatorendicke unsicher.
Was ist besser bei langsam drehenden Lüftern?

30mm Radiator mit 1 Lüfter
oder ~45-48mm Radiator mit 2 Lüfter (Push/Pull)?

Und bringt ein 60mm Radiator oder gar Monsta überhaupt etwas mit langsam drehenden Lüftern? (Auch Push/Pull)


----------



## illousion (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diskussion hatten wir hier schon oft, dicke bringt bei wenig drehzahl kaum was


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde sagen, bei einem dicken radiator mit langsam drehenden lüftern, braucht man schon push-pull, damit es noch was bringt.


----------



## Tues86 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen,

ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen.  Ich würde das Projekt gerne in ein Corsair Air 540 unterbringen.

•	CPU:	AMD FX-8320e – AM3+
•	Grafikkarte:	Asus R9 290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC

Würden zur Kühlung die folgenden beiden Radiatoren ausreichen?

•	Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm

•	Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm

Die CPU soll übertaktet werden, jedoch die Grafikkarte nicht.


----------



## Joselman (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen.  Ich würde das Projekt gerne in ein Corsair Air 540 unterbringen.
> 
> ...



Die beiden Radis reichen völlig aus.


----------



## Tues86 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Die beiden Radis reichen völlig aus.



Okay, kann man ca. einschätzen was für Temperaturen damit erreichbar sind? Also CPU & GPU? 

Was würdest du mir für eine Pumpe empfehlen?


----------



## Joselman (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt immer drauf an wie schnell die Lüfter laufen und welche du verwendest. Es sollte aber kein problem sein das Wasser unter 40° zu halten. Dann hast du GPU Temps unter 50°. CPU kann ich nicht sagen. Keine Erfahrung mit AMD...

Pumpe Laing DDC oder Aquacomputer Aquastream.


----------



## Tues86 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Antworten. Ich stell dann jetzt mal einen Warenkorb zusammen, vielleicht kannst du dir den dann anschauen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen.  Ich würde das Projekt gerne in ein Corsair Air 540 unterbringen.
> 
> ...


Die Radiatoren reichen.


Tues86 schrieb:


> Okay, kann man ca. einschätzen was für Temperaturen damit erreichbar sind? Also CPU & GPU?
> 
> Was würdest du mir für eine Pumpe empfehlen?


Ich habe bei den selben Radiatoren mit Eloops B12-2 @5V ~65°C GPU (R9 290) und ~70°C CPU (i7 2600K)

Sollte reichen.

Als Pumpe verwende ich eine Laing DDC mit Phobya-Top


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"ausreichen" würde wohl schon einer der beiden radis. nur dann müssten die lüfter schneller drehen und es wird also nicht leiser als vorher. naja vielleicht ein wenig ^^


----------



## Tues86 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 65 °C GPU finde ich einen Super Wert, jedoch 70°C CPU find ich schon echt heftig.


Meint Ihr, ein Radiator mit einer Breite von 45mm würde auch passen ???

Corsair Air 540?


----------



## Lt.Ford (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Diskussion hatten wir hier schon oft, dicke bringt bei wenig drehzahl kaum was





FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, bei einem dicken radiator mit langsam drehenden lüftern, braucht man schon push-pull, damit es noch was bringt.



Danke, dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber das beantwortet leider meine Frage nicht.

Hier nochmal (langsam drehende Lüfter):
30mm Radiator mit 1 Lüfter
vs
45mm Radiator mit 2 Lüfter (Push/Pull)

Was ist besser?


----------



## cryon1c (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*reinstolper*....

Hab da wat gefunden:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ehlungs-Set-Triple-120-mm-Edition::30755.html

Keine wirklichen Revies/Tests zu dem Dingens.
Keine besonderen Angaben was da nu drin ist (Pumpe blah).
Kompatibel mit 2011-V3 was schon mal praktisch ist. 
Lüfter werden bei dem Preis wohl eher Schrott sein 

Und nu zu dem eigentlichen "Problemchen":
Hab aktuell die Raijintek Triton (240er Alu-Radiator, AiO WaKü) auf dem i7 5820K @ 4,4GHz 1,22V sitzen, mit Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra drunter. Die reicht nicht, selbst wenn man da 2500rpm-Lüfter draufschnallt geht die CPU in die +85°C. 

Würde mir das kleine Teil schon helfen oder soll ich mehr Geld ausgeben?
Extrem leise wirds nicht sein, das ist mir klar. Ich bin aber wohl kurz in Berlin unterwegs und könnte mir die ansehen. 
Was haltet ihr von der Kiste, taugt sie was?

Das Teil kostet ja gerade mal so viel wie eine AiO WaKü (die großen halt) und ist deutlich günstiger als die EK Waterblocks oder XSPC Sets. Wo ist bei dem Teil der Hund begraben?)


----------



## DOcean (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast das wohl schon richtig erkannt, 3 besser Lüfter kannst dazurechnen, ein shoggy Sandwich auch noch, und vlt noch eine Steuerung für das alles...


----------



## Vision-Modding (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey zusammen, ich hab meine treue Eheim 1046 die ziemliche Vibrationen Aufweist, trotz Shoggy und Gummientkopplung.
Sie vibriert selber laut, vom Gehäuse kommts nicht.

Die gute ist mittlerweile ca 8 Jahre. Lohnt es sich noch eine neue Welle zu kaufen oder sollte ich mich mal nach etwas neuem umsehen?
Wenn ja, was ist denn so "awesome" wie die 1046?


----------



## Tues86 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich habe mal die wichtigsten Sachen zusammengesucht.

Radiatoren:
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 280mm

AGB:
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-DBAY RES SPIN - Acetal CSQ

Pumpe:
1 x Laing DDC-1plus RT (6500053)

GPU:
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290X DCII Acetal Nickel

CPU:
1x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Acetal (Sockel AM3+)


Macht unterm Strich: ca. 399€

+ Durchflusssensor
+ Temperatürsensor
+ Anschlüsse
+ Schlauch

Würdet Ihr was an der Konfiguration ändern?


----------



## mda31 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Pumpe würde ich mir noch mal überlegen da der Durchfluss überbewertet wird. Somit braucht man den DF-Messer nicht und eine leisere, nicht so starke Pumpe. Meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> du hast das wohl schon richtig erkannt, 3 besser Lüfter kannst dazurechnen, ein shoggy Sandwich auch noch, und vlt noch eine Steuerung für das alles...



Aerocool Touch Lüftersteuerung vorhanden.
Das ich da Noiseblocker draufrechnen muss, ist mir klar, bei dem Preis kriegt man zu 95% klapprige, laute Lüfter mit wenig static pressure für die "gebotene" Lautstärke.

Mich interessiert halt eher der Radi und die Pumpe, wie die sind. Direkt zu diesem Kit findet sich im Netz herrlich wenig.

Phanteks hat auch eine gummierte Pumpenhalterung & Ausgleichsbehälter-Halterung (wobei das wohl eher wegen der superlangen GPU nicht passen wird, also nur neben der GPU montieren).

Ich wäre bereit das Teil zu holen, das nächste wäre halt was von XSPC (Photon oder Bayres-Kit + passende Montagesachen für 2011-V3)... 
Mal sehen, vll finde ich noch n Bericht. Wenn net, gibts wat von mir^^


----------



## DOcean (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Addier einfach mal die Komponenten die dabei sind und die du behalten willst und vergleich das mit den gleichen Sachen aber selber zuammengesucht...


----------



## cryon1c (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Addier einfach mal die Komponenten die dabei sind und die du behalten willst und vergleich das mit den gleichen Sachen aber selber zuammengesucht...



Die Kits sind günstiger, vor allem das Magicool. 
Ich hole das Teil einfach mal, für den Preis kann man nicht wirklich meckern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal die wichtigsten Sachen zusammengesucht.
> 
> Radiatoren:
> 1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm
> ...


Lass bloß die Finger von der ddc-1t+
Die einfache ddc-1t und dazu ein schwerer Deckel.


----------



## oelkanne (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ihr alle gegen die 1t+ habt?...hatte eine im Testaufbau mim Standard Deckel auf 12V und fand die jetzt nicht sooooo laut....

Da machen die 3ddc´s...bzw...jede einzelne schon mehr Krach hier


----------



## oelkanne (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, ich hab meine treue Eheim 1046 die ziemliche Vibrationen Aufweist, trotz Shoggy und Gummientkopplung.
> Sie vibriert selber laut, vom Gehäuse kommts nicht.
> 
> Die gute ist mittlerweile ca 8 Jahre. Lohnt es sich noch eine neue Welle zu kaufen oder sollte ich mich mal nach etwas neuem umsehen?
> Wenn ja, was ist denn so "awesome" wie die 1046?



Laing + Deckel ist ein hellerer Ton als die Eheim...

hatte ne Aquastream und jetzt die Laing´s....Wenn man die Laing regeln kann ist es etwas leiser aber zum richtig entkoppelten dezenten Brummen einer AS nicht zu überbieten..


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> Also 65 °C GPU finde ich einen Super Wert, jedoch 70°C CPU find ich schon echt heftig.


Ich sehe das adersrum. GPU zu viel, CPU OK. GPU läuft @stock und die R9 290(X) skaliert im Verbrauch merklich mit der Temperatur. Die CPU läuft mit knapp 1,4V. Da ist diese Temperatur aus meiner Sicht vertretbarer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab bei einem 30mm dicken und einem 45mm dicken 240er rund 60°C max temp unter prime95 large fft. lüfter sind nb-bspro pl2 auf 7V gedrosselt. 
klingt an sich nach viel zu hoher temperatur, aber ich fütter den kleinen pentium auch mit 1.3V 

reine temperaturwerte sage nichts aus, ohne weitere infos zu den settings 

e: gerade prime95 large fft mit standarttakt und lüftern auf 5V. rund 40°C


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, ich hab meine treue Eheim 1046 die ziemliche Vibrationen Aufweist, trotz Shoggy und Gummientkopplung.
> Sie vibriert selber laut, vom Gehäuse kommts nicht.
> 
> Die gute ist mittlerweile ca 8 Jahre. Lohnt es sich noch eine neue Welle zu kaufen oder sollte ich mich mal nach etwas neuem umsehen?
> Wenn ja, was ist denn so "awesome" wie die 1046?



Wenn sie plötzlich mehr vibriert, als früher, solltest du auf alle Fälle mal reingucken. Das einzige mal, als ich Probleme mit meiner 1046 hatte, waren Welle und Läufer aber vollkommen okay - dafür waren die Gummibuchsen, in denen die Welle gehalten wird, verhärtet und die auszutauschen hat tatsächlich was gebracht.
Ne bessere Mechanik gibt es bis auf weiteres nicht, nur die Laings als gleichwertige (aber Leistung-fokussierte) Alternative und halt 12V-Eheims mit Zusatzfunktionen. Ich würde aber eher für einige Euro in der nächsten Aquarienabteilung ne neue Welle nebst Buchsen holen, als für einige Dutzend Euro eine neue Pumpe zu bestellen.


----------



## Tues86 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal eine kurze Frage,

leider bekomme ich den gewünschte Radiator nicht in naher Zukunft ran.

Somit schau ich nach einer Alternative. Welchen von diesen beiden Modellen würdet Ihr nehmen?

- XSPC Low Profile Radiator EX360

oder

- Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dillen123 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der eine Radiator ist doch 240 und der andere 360...
Von der Optik und dadurch das der XSPC mehr Fläche hat würde ich zu diesem greifen.

Beide sind gut und für low noise bzw. niedrige drehzahlen gemacht.


----------



## Joselman (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dillen123 schrieb:


> Der eine Radiator ist doch 240 und der andere 360...
> Von der Optik und dadurch das der XSPC mehr Fläche hat würde ich zu diesem greifen.
> 
> Beide sind gut und für low noise bzw. niedrige drehzahlen gemacht.



Den Magicool gibt es auch als 360er. MagiCool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Tues86 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide sind eig. 360mm

Magicool:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ool-G2-Slim-Radiator-16-FPI-360mm::30029.html

XSPC:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...-Low-Profile-Radiator-EX360-360mm::19929.html


----------



## oelkanne (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Luxx verkauft grad einer seine Ladung von 360´er Radi´s....

PN mit dem Usernamen bekommst wenn willst....


----------



## Tues86 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

letzte Frage bezüglich der Konfiguration. Ich fahre heute nach Arbeit los und will die Sachen besorgen.
Was haltet Ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung?


EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290(X) DCII - Acetal+Nickel
104,90 EUR



Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm
47,90 EUR



Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 240mm
37,90 EUR



EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LTX AMD - Acetal CSQ
34,90 EUR



aqua computer Adapter für DDC auf aqualis AGB
29,90 EUR



aqua computer aqualis Basis für Pumpenadapter
38,90 EUR



Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1T - 12 Volt
57,90 EUR


Zwischensumme: 
352,30 EUR


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da fehlt noch der aqualis selber, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Tues86 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Adapter:
aqua computer Adapter für DDC auf aqualis AGB
29,90 EUR


AGB:
aqua computer aqualis Basis für Pumpenadapter
38,90 EUR


Pumpe:
Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1T - 12 Volt


Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch und Anschlüsse


----------



## Tues86 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Schlauch und Anschlüsse



Hab ich schon besorgt  Geht hier jetzt um die restlichen Komponenten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah ja, stimmt. ich hab nur gelesen, aber nicht den artikel mal angssehen. "basis für pumpenadapter" liesst sich so, als wäre es nur das verbindungsstück zwischen dem pumpenadapter/deckel und der röhre selber. also nur die kleine platte.
wäre dann aber auch irgendwie echt teuer


----------



## cryon1c (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hab jetzt 360er Radi (EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 360), 13/10 Schläuche und Fittings & 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-3 bestellt. Dazu noch Mayhems X1 1L.
Die Schläuche sind mir n zacken zu dick, aber das kommt durch die Triton, die hat die halt verbaut. 

Ziel: Die Raijintek Triton zu erweitern. Bringt dies nicht viel, werden die Teile für eine komplette custom WaKü verbaut, es soll aber erstmal nur die CPU gekühlt werden. 
Die Angaben von Raijintek waren: id-9,5mm od-12,5mm, die Schläuche und Fittings sollten passen, eigentlich. 

Was haltet ihr von dem Projekt?
Könnte es da Probleme geben wegen dem 0,5mm Unterschied bei den Schläuchen?
Wenn es nicht viel bringt, wird wohl ein CPU-waterblock sowie Ausgleichsbehälter & Pumpe + Kleinkram fällig, aber was muss das muss.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mittlerweile ein problem festgestellt. Anscheint gibt es "EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV Green" nicht mehr:/ Nun such ich nach alternativen, hat da jemand spontan einen guten Ersatz? Sollte UV green sein, ob Fertiggemisch oder Zusatz ist egal


----------



## cryon1c (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> hab mittlerweile ein problem festgestellt. Anscheint gibt es "EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant UV Green" nicht mehr:/ Nun such ich nach alternativen, hat da jemand spontan einen guten Ersatz? Sollte UV green sein, ob Fertiggemisch oder Zusatz ist egal



Mayhems X1.

Hab das Zeugs bei mir gerade reingefüllt. Leistung passt, leuchtet wie sonstwas, UV green natürlich. 
Gibts als 1L-Flasche, sollte auch als Zusatz verfügbar sein, bei Caseking geholt.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mayhems X1.
> 
> Hab das Zeugs bei mir gerade reingefüllt. Leistung passt, leuchtet wie sonstwas, UV green natürlich.
> Gibts als 1L-Flasche, sollte auch als Zusatz verfügbar sein, bei Caseking geholt.



Welches Wasser sollte ich denn nehmen wenn ich selbst mische?


----------



## cryon1c (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> Welches Wasser sollte ich denn nehmen wenn ich selbst mische?



Destilliertes Wasser, alles andere was man braucht ist im Zusatz erhalten. 
Das Wasser kann man auch bestellen wenn man faul ist, aber es gibt das Zeugs praktisch überall


----------



## Gadteman (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, ich würde auch gerne eine Frage einwerfen.
Es gilt ja die Faustregel, je mehr Radifläche desto besser. Wenn aber die Möglichkeiten sehr begrenzt sind....
Langt ein 120/140er Radi mit Lüftersandwich für eine "CPU Only" Kühlung eines 4770K@Stock/Boost   ?

Ich ziele jetzt NICHT auf die (erweiterbare) Fertiglösung eines Alphacool Eisberg 120 an, sondern auf eine eigene Zusammenstellung. Daher wäre auch die Radiator Stärke variabel, angesetzt war z.B. eine 45er Tiefe.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es würde gehen, aber leise wird es nicht. 
Man nimmt die große Radiatorfläche nicht nur für bessere Kühlung, sondern für die Möglichkeit, leise Lüfter mit wenig Umdrehungen laufen zu lassen.
Der 4770K ist heiß, aber so lange er nicht übertaktet ist, sollte der sich mit 140mm und guten Lüftern auf ~1200rpm gut kühlen lassen.
Das schafft aber auch eine gute Luftkühlung, für deutlich weniger Geld und die Lautstärke ist auch geringer. Noctua NH-D14 würde absolut ausreichen um die CPU leise zu kühlen.


----------



## Gadteman (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nja sowas dachte ich mir schon. Das Problem ist, das der "Kühlturm" über der CPU allerhand Platz für Komponenten klaut und ich den gerne "versetzt" hätte. Das Case ist ein Fractal Design Node 304 und nicht gerade für WaKü gemacht, aber bei großen Turmkühlern gibt es auch Probleme... spät bei der GPU.

Edit:
Wieviel würde köpfen/WLP Tausch bringen?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Grunde hast du mit einem Single Radi genau den Effekt den du dir wünschst: Kühlleistung eines High End Luftkühlers die aber variabler verbaut werden kann.

Köpfen hilft Wärmestaus beim OC zu beheben. Im Normalbetrieb staut aber nicht viel, da sollte man sich erst mal um das Abführen von dem was am HS ankommt kümmern.


----------



## Gadteman (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut danke erstmal, muss schauen (auch nachmessen) ob ich die angedachte "kompaktisierung" nochmal Versuche. Bei einem tieferen Radi wird natürlich etwas mehr statischer Druck benötigt, oder wäre das bei Sandwich-Bestückung fast zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt halt drauf an was du genau mit der CPU vor hast. @Stock würde ich einen Slimradi mit weiten Lamellen und Einzel-Bestückung nehmen. Da kannst du dann weit runter Regeln ohne dass die Leistung komplett weg fällt, hast aber natürlich nach oben nicht so viel Raum für OC.


----------



## Gadteman (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OC ist sofern nicht vorgesehen, der "normale" Boost ist das max. was passieren soll. Wäre denn mit dem:
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 140mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany in Verbindung mit einem NB BSPro PK2 (@1000U/min) für die Wärmeabgabe an die Luft ausreichend?
Hätte gedacht das 2 Lüfter da schon effektiver wären.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur für die CPU sollte der locker ausreichend sein. 
Zwei Lüfter bringen dann etwas, wenn man sehr dicke radiatoren nutzt, die Lüfter aber dennoch sehr langsam (500rpm zb) drehen sollen.


----------



## Gadteman (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na einen Nexxos Monsta wollte ich nicht verbauen
Danke erstmal meinerseits.


----------



## Helljumper94 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag, 
Ich habe ein NZXT Phantom (den ganz normalen Big Tower) und spiele nun mit dem Gedanken mir eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen.
Gekühlt werden soll ein i7 4790k und zwei GTX 980.
Nun ist meine Frage erstmal, ob dieser Radiator dafür reicht: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...l-Copper-Radiator-720-Hexa-Xtreme::16860.html
Wenn er ausreichend ist stellt sich außerdem die Frage, ob ich ihn an der Seitenwand des Phantoms montieren kann. Extern stehen haben will ihn nämlich nicht. Ist er für eine seitliche Montage eventuell zu schwer? könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer doch sehr belastend für das Blech des Phantoms ist.

MfG
Felix


----------



## SpatteL (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte ausreichend sein.
Da hast du pro Komponente quasi 2x120mm und da immer frische Luft zu Verfügung steht, sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Distanzhülse 4,2 x 8 x 35mm RAL 9005 (schwarz) | Radiatoren Zubehör | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
hab ich bei CK nicht gefunden
Dazu Schrauben M3 oder M4, je nachdem was an dem Radi dran ist, und 40mm oder 45mm lang.

Das Gehäuse ist doch aus Stahlblech, da passiert nix.

MfG


----------



## Helljumper94 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte nicht gedacht das das mit den 4-5 Kilo zusätzlichem Gewicht egal ist.
Danke hast mir schonmal enorm weitergeholfen bei meinen Waküplänen.


----------



## CSharper (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag Leute
Habt ihr auch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Wärmeleitpads unter dem Passivkühler des Aquaero 5 sich schnell abnutzen?Heisst meine Temps. der Senoren haben sich ziemlich verschlechtert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es einen 10/8 Schlauch, der in Blau ist. Dabei sollte das Blau undurchsichtig sein. Gute biege Radien, versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallöle!

So, ich will dann mal mit Wakü beginnen.
Ein AGB (EK RES X3 150) habe ich schon.
Hier die Liste, die ich mir zusammengestellt habe. Nur für die CPU!
Auf Winkelanschlüsse wollte ich wegen Druck-/Durchflussverluste verzichten. Aberglaube oder geringer Unterschied?
Lieber doch zwei Winkel bei der AGB verwenden?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Ist der Anfang einer größeren Wakü (soll auf 240+360+480 aufgebaut werden).
Denke, für den Anfang solch einer Wakü sollte das passen, oder?
Spricht was dagegen?

Hinweis: Aktuell NZXT Phantom Big Tower (Platz für ein Radiator oben). I-wann (das kann noch dauern) wird es ein Enthoo Primo.
Wollte keinen weiteren Thread öffnen, da es bloß schnell geklärt werden soll ^^


----------



## Speeedymauss (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, ich habe auch mal kurz ne Frage ob alles so noch passt:
Ich habe ne Aquastream XT Ultra als Pumpe (65Hz)
Im Kreislauf: 3 Radis, 2GPU Kühler, 1CPU Kühler, 1RAM Kühler , AGB, DFS
Ich habe 35L/h bei 25°C Wassertemp / 40L/h bei 50°C Wassertemp (im Passivbetrieb ohne Auslastung), ist das soweit noch ok?


----------



## ConCAD (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Hier die Liste, die ich mir zusammengestellt habe. Nur für die CPU!
> [...]
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Du hast den falschen Auslassadapter für die Pumpe im Warenkorb. Für die Aquastream brauchst du diesen hier. Übrigens schaffst du mit der Aquastream auch gedrosselt mehr als ausreichend Durchfluss, du kannst also bedenkenlos auch ein paar Winkel verwenden. 



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Aquastream XT Ultra als Pumpe (65Hz)
> Im Kreislauf: 3 Radis, 2GPU Kühler, 1CPU Kühler, 1RAM Kühler , AGB, DFS
> Ich habe 35L/h bei 25°C Wassertemp / 40L/h bei 50°C Wassertemp (im Passivbetrieb ohne Auslastung), ist das soweit noch ok?


Mir persönlich wäre der Durchfluss schon ein wenig zu gering, zumindest 50-60l/h sollte man schon anpeilen. Auch die Wassertemperatur von 50°C ist nicht optimal. Wobei natürlich ein Betrieb ohne Auslastung nicht besonders aussagekräftig ist, wichtiger wäre der Wert unter Last. Welche Radiatoren hast du denn verbaut? Evtl. ist auch ein Kühler verschmutzt, so dass er den Durchfluss bremst.


----------



## tiberius337 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Ich habe 35L/h bei 25°C Wassertemp / 40L/h bei 50°C Wassertemp (im Passivbetrieb ohne Auslastung), ist das soweit noch ok?



Also 50 Grad im Idle Passiv sind schon sehr hoch. Hast du viele Winkelstücke? Welche Radis? Ich habe bei 65HZ mit 1260 Phoyba Radi ca 90l/h.


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Du hast den falschen Auslassadapter für die Pumpe im Warenkorb. Für die Aquastream brauchst du diesen hier. Übrigens schaffst du mit der Aquastream auch gedrosselt mehr als ausreichend Durchfluss, du kannst also bedenkenlos auch ein paar Winkel verwenden.



Ich hätte etwas genauer hinschauen sollen ^^
Dankeschön

Verbessert: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MacMen01 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

hat jemand schon probiert eine EK Waterblocks Backplate für eine GTX980 (Ref Design) zusammen mit einem Aquacomputer Kühler zu kombinieren?

Grüsse
Chris


----------



## Speeedymauss (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nen 240ger, 360ger und 120ger im System
Ich hätt eig gern noch nen MO-RA oder ähnlichen Phobia extern passiv aber leider kein geld...

Ich habe 2 90° und  3 45° Winkel im System
(Bild kann ich nachher von mir as gern machen)


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wir hatten hier vor einer weil ja schonmal das thema lüftersteuerung mit step-down wandler. 
das ding hier dürfte doch locker ausreichen, um sämtliche lüfter auf einmal zu steuern, oder? 

DC-DC Wandler einstellbar 4,5-30V 12A Spannungswandler: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieviele willst denn dran hängen? 12A sind schon ne Hausnummer...

Aber aufpasen da stehen meist Begrenzungen drin, wie nur mit extra Kühlung oder nur 100W in Summe...


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die anderen dinger, die ich finde, haben alle 2A und mit kühlung 3A. 
ich will damit meine noiseblocker regeln, neun bspro pl2 und einen bspro pk2

das verlinkte hat 100W und mit verbesserter kühlung kann man das sogar verdoppeln 

und die pumpe könnte da auch noch mit dran... wobei die eher ein eigenen wandler benötigt


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guck dir mal die Bilder an, da kannst du gleich 3 von bestellen bei dem Ausschuss die die bauen....


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du meinst, bevor man die elektronische leistungsgrenze erreicht hat, geben die bauteile selber den geist auf?

wäre bei dem preis aber auch nicht verwunderlich


----------



## Tues86 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So habe die Wasserkühlung nun zusammengebaut und mal 1 1/2 Stunden BF4 gespielt.

Wassertemperatur liegt unter Last dann bei 31,8 °C

Hardware Temperatur: (Ausgelesen mit HWinfo)

FX-8320e @stock: 25,9°C und CPU-Sockel 38°C

Die Werte der GPU lagen im dreh bei 45 - 56°C. (GPU, VRAM1, VRAM2)

Leider habe ich keinen Screenshot dabei, werde diesen aber mal heute Abend hochladen. Ich weiß das die CPU keine Temperatur von 25°C haben kann, jedoch egal welches Programm ich benutze es werden immer die selben Werte ausgegeben. 
Somit kann ich über die wirkliche Temperatur nichts sagen.

Im Idle hat das Wasser eine Temperatur von ca. 25°C


Da ich jetzt gerne die CPU sowie die GPU übertakten möchte, wollte ich euch an dieser Stelle fragen ob die Temperaturen bis jetzt i.O. sind.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

knapp 32°C wassertemp unter last sind ein guter wert. meine persönliche schmerzgrenze wäre bei 40°C


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> du meinst, bevor man die elektronische leistungsgrenze erreicht hat, geben die bauteile selber den geist auf?
> 
> wäre bei dem preis aber auch nicht verwunderlich



ne die sind teilweise wohl falsch/schlecht zusammengebaut, siehe Fotos dann platzen die Kondensatoren beim ersten Einschalten...


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also letztendlich kann man nach dem kauf erstmal eine teileliste erstellen und jedes Bauteil ersetzen. Dann kann man sich auch direkt einen Bauplan suchen und komplett selber löten


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joar wenn man den an die Teile ran kommt, manchmal werden da so exotische Teile verbaut die man nicht bekommt...


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die anderen dinger, die ich finde, haben alle 2A und mit kühlung 3A.
> ich will damit meine noiseblocker regeln, neun bspro pl2 und einen bspro pk2
> 
> das verlinkte hat 100W und mit verbesserter kühlung kann man das sogar verdoppeln
> ...


Hast du mal geschaut, wieviel Spannung der Verbrät? Beei den meisten kommst du nur bis 10,5V oder so, wenn du mit 12V reingehts, aber das sollte ja bei so vielen Lüftern nicht schlimm sein oder?
18 Noiseblocker verbrauchen bei voller Geschwindigkeit etwa 30W.
Ich denk mal die Werte passen gut: 
Input 12V, Output 5V/6A,Efficiency 86%
In dem Fall verbrät das Ding etwa 4W(wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe).


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> DC-DC Wandler einstellbar 4,5-30V 12A Spannungswandler: Amazon.de: Elektronik





MetallSimon schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut, wieviel Spannung der Verbrät? Beei den meisten kommst du nur bis 10,5V oder so, wenn du mit 12V reingehts, aber das sollte ja bei so vielen Lüftern nicht schlimm sein oder?
> 18 Noiseblocker verbrauchen bei voller Geschwindigkeit etwa 30W.
> Ich denk mal die Werte passen gut:
> Input 12V, Output 5V/6A,Efficiency 86%
> In dem Fall verbrät das Ding etwa 4W(wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe).



laut dem, was da steht, kann man bei dem ding die eingangsspannung beliebig von 4,5V bis 30V anlegen. und dann mit der stellschraube die ausgangsspannung frei zwischen 0.8 und 30V einstellen. 
wichtig ist nur, dass die eingangsspannung höher ist als die ausgangsspannung. 

ich hab hier auch gerade noch ein anderes modul gefunden, da lässt sich bestimmt besser einstellen. 
DC-DC Step-down Einstellbare Power Supply Module w: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
da lesen sich die daten ebenfalls so, als könne die eingangsspannung beliebig innerhalb der angegebenen grenzen gewählt werden und durch drehen am regler ändert man die spannung. 
den drehregler (glaube poti ist korrekt) kann man mit ein wenig basteln (loch bohren) auch aussen am case haben und so kommt man immer schnell und gut ran.

mal sehen, ich glaube, ich bestell einfach mal. wenn es nicht klappt, ist das noch ein recht geringes lehrgeld. dafür gibt es dann ja auch die reklamationsmöglichkeit


----------



## DOcean (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Step-Down benötigt immer mehr Spannung wie er ausgeben soll, wieviel mehr ist unterschiedlich (2V bis runter wenige mV)

Die Effizenz ist das entscheindende 80% sind schon gut, ähnlich wie bei ATX Netzteilen...

Leistung am Ausgang (Verbraucher) / Effizenz = Leistung die reingeht

Leistung die reingeht - Leistung am Ausgang = Verluste im NT

30W * 0,86 = ~35W

35W - 30W = 5W Verluste am Regler

Achtung: der Hersteller sucht sich natürlich den besten Fall raus, wenn die Daten anders sind als im Datenblatt kommt meist weniger Effizenz zustande


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab nun das teil hier einfach mal bestellt: 6V-90V 15A Puls Breite PWM DC Motor Beschleunigen Steuerpult Schalter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
ich denke, ich werde dann einfach mal eine art mini-review dazu schreiben.


----------



## DOcean (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist jetzt aber ein PWM Modul und kein Step Down... das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied...

der eine macht die 12V immer an und aus (PWM) der andere gibt eine kleiner Gleichspannung aus (Step Down)


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, ist mir bewusst. ich werde, jenach ausgang des versuchs, auch einen step-down wandler bestellen, und dann mal vergleichen. bei pwm kommt es des öfteren ja auch zu nebengeräuschen durch das ständige an und aus


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht wäre das auch was für dein Vorhaben:

LM2596 DC-DC Step Down Spannungswandler Schaltregler + LED Spannungsanzeige | eBay


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so einen hatte ich mir ja auch angesehen, aber 2A 15W erscheinen mir etwas wenig, wenn ich da auch die pumpe mit regeln will. wobei die ja eh eigentlich nicht geregelt werden muss, nur einmal eingestellt. 
dann hab ich so einen mit mehr leistung gesehen, dann hab ich das teil gefunden, was ich nun bestellt habe. da hat mich dann letzendlich der einfache drehregler überzeugt  nix mit schraubendreher für die stellschraube 

naja das wird wohl langsam zu sehr OT hier


----------



## DeathRider54 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir eine Wakü bei Aquatuning gekauft (noch nichz bekommen). Wollte am Anfang als Farbe für die Kühlflüssigkeit due Mayhems Dye Deep Red bestellen, jedoch hab ich mich dann am Ende für die X1 Blood Red entschieden, welches ich in einem anderem Laden schon gekauft habe. Bei Aquatuning habe ich aber die Innovated Protect transparent bestellt. Nun zu meinem Problem: Kann ich den X1 mit dem Innovatek mischen? Oder eher mit Dest. Wasser? Weil in X1 angeblich die Schutzmitteln dir man braucht schon vorhanden sind und auf keinen Fall mit anderen Fertiggemischen mit Schutzmitteln vermischen soll. So hab ichs verstanden.

Ps: wie kann ich Bilder schicken, bin neu im Forum. Würde gerne ein Foto von der Mayhems schicken wo das draufsteht.

Edit: Habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass es sich hier um einen Konzentrat handelt.

Mfg


----------



## ConCAD (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es einfach mit destilliertem Wasser mischen. 

Zum Bilder-Upload: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## tiberius337 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DeathRider54 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe mir eine Wakü bei Aquatuning gekauft (noch nichz bekommen). Wollte am Anfang als Farbe für die Kühlflüssigkeit due Mayhems Dye Deep Red bestellen, jedoch hab ich mich dann am Ende für die X1 Blood Red entschieden, welches ich in einem anderem Laden schon gekauft habe. Bei Aquatuning habe ich aber die Innovated Protect transparent bestellt. Nun zu meinem Problem: Kann ich den X1 mit dem Innovatek mischen? Oder eher mit Dest. Wasser? Weil in X1 angeblich die Schutzmitteln dir man braucht schon vorhanden sind und auf keinen Fall mit anderen Fertiggemischen mit Schutzmitteln vermischen soll. So hab ichs verstanden.
> 
> Ps: wie kann ich Bilder schicken, bin neu im Forum. Würde gerne ein Foto von der Mayhems schicken wo das draufsteht.
> ...



X1 Blood Red ist ein Fertiggemisch und kein Konzentrat! Sprich alles drin. Solltes du mehr wie ein Liter brauchen dest. Wasser hinzufügen aber dann geht evtl. auch Farbtiefe verloren.

Fertiggemisch: Mayhems Pre-Mix X1 Blood Red 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Konzentrat: Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Fertigemisch kann einfach so rein. Konzentrat wiederum mit dest. Wasser und Farbe mischen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

fertiggemische und/oder konzentrate unterschiedlicher hersteller sollte man besser nicht mischen, da man nie 100% der bestandteile kennt und wie die sich untereinander vertragen. 
reine farbzusätze sollte man theoretisch herstellerunabhängig zur kühlflüssigkeit zugeben können. 
ich hab zB das alphacool fertiggemisch (cape celvin catcher) mit mayhems dye deep red gefärbt und das hat problemlos geklappt. 

warum willst du dein mayhems x1 mit innovatec protect mischen? weil du sonst zuwenig flüssigkeit hast? 
dann, wie schon vorher gesagt, mit destilliertem wasser strecken. oder aber eine zweite flasche von dem zeug besorgen.


----------



## DeathRider54 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hatte 2 liter innovatek protect bestellt. Aber habe auch dest. Wasser.
Mayhems X1 gibt es als 1 liter fertiggemisch und 250ml Konzentrat. Ich habe den 250ml Konzentrat gekauft weil ich dachte , den kann man wie dye mit inniovatek mischen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das konzentrat wird dann nur mit dest. wasser gemischt. 
ich hab bei mir nur dest. wasser ohne irgendwas drin ^^


----------



## DeathRider54 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke. Das mit biocide usw. sind z.B Korrosionsschutz, welches auch im Innovatek vorhanden sind? Dann kann ich mir die 2 Flaschen für später aufheben und X1 mit dest. Wasser mischen.

Mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im grunde sind die schutzzusätze von der funktion in den ganzen gemischen und konzentraten wohl die gleichen, also macht es wohl auch keinen unterschied, ob du nun das mayhems x1 dir mit dem wasser zurechtmischt, oder ob du nun das innovatec zeugs nimmst und dir dafür zB noch einmal mayhems dye zum färben holst. am ende hast du bei beiden varianten eine rote kühlflüssigkeit, die beiden unterscheiden sich dann wohl kaum noch. 
wie es sich exakt verhält, weiss ich aber nicht, da ich weder das innovatec-zeugs habe, noch das mayhems zeugs. 

misch dir einfach das X1 zusammen und nutze das, wenn du irgendwann mal kein bock mehr auf rot hast, hast du dann ja bereits neue flüssigkeit. 
rot ist übrigens mit am schwersten wieder loszwerden.


----------



## DeathRider54 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> rot ist übrigens mit am schwersten wieder loszwerden.



wie meinst du das? Dass sich die Kühlkörper, Agb usw. verfärben?
In diesem Fall kann man den Guide zur Reinigung eines Wakü Systems hier im Forum benutzen oder?


----------



## DeathRider54 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> rot ist übrigens mit am schwersten wieder loszwerden.



wie meinst du das? Dass sich die Kühlkörper, Agb usw. verfärben?
In diesem Fall kann man den Guide zur Reinigung eines Wakü Systems hier im Forum benutzen oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

verfärben tut sich wenn eher nur der schlauch. das metall und das plexi wohl kaum  bei einer so aggressiven farbe wie rot wird man den schlauch danach wohl wegwerfen können. 
hängt natürlcih von ab, wie lange das system gelaufen ist, also wieviel zeit die farbe zum einziehen hatte. manche farben lassen sich mit durchspülen wieder rausbekommen, andere wieder nicht.


----------



## DeathRider54 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## skyscraper (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Schnellkupplungen empfehlt ihr für 11/8er Schlauch?


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Koolance-Kupplungen mit G1/4 Innen-Gewinden z.B. - damit bist du völlig unabhängig von der Schlauchgröße, weil du Anschlüsse deiner Wahl verwenden kannst .


----------



## skyscraper (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. Welche genau, es gibt sehr viele. Wäre noch cool, wenn es optisch zu meinen Anschlüssen passen würde (11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany).


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Koolance-Kupplungen gibt´s nicht mit "black nickel". Da müsstest du dann auf die billigen VL3-Kopien der AT-Eigenmarke Kupplungen zurückgreifen (Klick, Klack). Die sind aber lang nicht so hochwertig wie VL3N oder QD3 Koolance-Kupplungen und auch nicht tropffrei beim kuppeln.

Wenn Koolance QD3 sein sollen wären diese hier die Richtigen: (Klick, Klack) - allerdings Glanznickel.


----------



## CSharper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm hab auch die QD3, hab sie bis jetzt 3 mal geöffnet. Heute wollt ich den MoRa 3 abtrennen und siehe da der vordere Teil des Steckers war weg,sprich Wasser lief aus. Ist das auch schon jemanden passiert? Koolance Schnellverschluss 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") Stecker (High Flow) - QD3 Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Sollte doch nur eine Scheibe sein oder?


----------



## skyscraper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Koolance-Kupplungen gibt´s nicht mit "black nickel". Da müsstest du dann auf die billigen VL3-Kopien der AT-Eigenmarke Kupplungen zurückgreifen (Klick, Klack). Die sind aber lang nicht so hochwertig wie VL3N oder QD3 Koolance-Kupplungen und auch nicht tropffrei beim kuppeln.
> 
> Wenn Koolance QD3 sein sollen wären diese hier die Richtigen: (Klick, Klack) - allerdings Glanznickel.



Heißt "nicht tropffrei", dass zwar Tropfen austreten, es aber sonst dicht ist? Wie viele Tropfen wären das?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@skycraper: Genau das bedeutet "nicht tropffrei". Ein paar Tropfen treten aus - keine großen mengen, lässt sich im Normalfall mit einem Papieraschentuch problemlos auffangen, ohne dass dieses komplett durchnässt wird. Bei VL3N und QD3 tritt normalerweise beim Kuppeln gar kein Wasser aus - also zumindest keine ganze Tropfen, denn etwas benetzt sind die Oberflächen natürlich schon.

@Nijo44: Zeig mal Bilder wie das ausschaut. Hab ich bislang noch nie gehört oder gar selbst erlebt. Da müsste ja was gebrochen sein (entweder die Feder oder Vetilteller). Wo ist das "fehlende" Teil denn jetzt? Es kann ja nicht einfach verschwinden (es sei den es wäre weg korrodiert, was man aber ausschließen kann).


----------



## CSharper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Nijo44: Zeig mal Bilder wie das ausschaut. Hab ich bislang noch nie gehört oder gar selbst erlebt. Da müsste ja was gebrochen sein (entweder die Feder oder Vetilteller). Wo ist das "fehlende" Teil denn jetzt? Es kann ja nicht einfach verschwinden (es sei den es wäre weg korrodiert, was man aber ausschließen kann).




Sieht eigentlich einfach aus, beim Stecker fehlt vorne die "Scheibe" wenn man sie so nennen kann. Heisst wenn ich die Verbindung löse , dann ist ein Loch im Stecker. statt das er geschlossen ist? Hoffe ist verständlich sonst müsst ich das Wasser aus dem Agb lassen zum es fotografieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fehlt die "Scheibe" oder kommt sie nur nicht nach vorn beim Abkuppeln? In letzterem Fall müsste die Feder gebrochen sein oder der Ventilteller hat sich verkeilt/klemmt. Wenn er nicht mehr im Stecker ist, muss er im anderen Kupplungsteil hängen. Dann wäre die Aufhängung des Ventiltellers gebrochen. Andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich nicht, es sei denn der Stecker wäre schon defekt eingebaut worden.

Wäre schon sehr interessant, wie es dazu kam, wenn das gab´s meines Wissens bislang noch nie - zumindest in keinem der diversen Wakü-Foren die ich lese (soweit ich nicht übersehen habe). Meine QD3 und VL3N-Kupplungen funktionieren jedenfalls alle wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## CSharper (8. Februar 2015)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hab probiert beim Gegenstück die Scheibe irgendwie rauszuholen, also den Verschluss nach hintenzudrücken und sie raus zuziehen ging nicht, werd nachher mal das Wasser ablassen und es fotografieren.

Edit:

So siehts aus.-.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSharper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht für mich so aus, als klemmt da was. Aber ich hatte so ein Teil noch nie selber in der Hand, daher ist das nur eine Vermutung. Wenn das klemmt, ist da vielleicht Dreck zwischen


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep der Teller ist noch da - nur hängt er in der Postion fest in der sein sollte während die Kupplung zusammengesteckt ist. Wie bereits vermutet, kann das eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass Feder die den Teller vor drückt ist gebrochen ist, über den Tellerand gesprungen, oder gar nicht drin ist. Ansonsten muss sich der Teller so stark verklemmt haben, dass die Federkraft nicht ausreicht ihn wieder vor zu drücken. Bitte versuche nicht den Ventilteller der Gegenseite weiter raus zu holen. Der ist da wo er sein soll. Das Problem betrifft ausschließlich den Stecker. 

Angesichts dessen, dass die Federn in den QD3-Kupplungen recht stark sind, müsste sich da schon was verformt haben, damit der Teller dermaßen klemmt, mit Verklebung durch irgendwelche Wasserzusätze wäre das kaum zu erklären (auch wenn man es nicht völlig ausschließen kann). Kannst du von der Schlauchanschlussseite aus die Spiralfeder sehen (mit Lampe rein leuchten)?


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's wo ne Liste für welche X99 Mainboards dass es passende Mainboard-Kühler gibt ohne sich durch dutzende Menüs etc. durchklicken zu müssen? Bin grad auf der Suche und bisher habich nur das ASUS Rampage V gefunden wos was von EKWB gibt...


----------



## mjay88 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Umfrage  Baue mein Corsair 760T bald um - Blende ist für die Front gedacht
Welche Blende passt mehr zu meinem Gehäuse?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gibt's wo ne Liste für welche X99 Mainboards dass  es passende Mainboard-Kühler gibt ohne sich durch dutzende Menüs etc.  durchklicken zu müssen? Bin grad auf der Suche und bisher habich nur das  ASUS Rampage V gefunden wos was von EKWB gibt...



für das rampage5 gibt es sonst auch noch was von bitspower.
aber eine generelle liste? wenn nur von usern erstellt



mjay88 schrieb:


> Kleine Umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da passt irgendwie keine von so richtig... 
rein aus airflow-sicht dürfte die honeycomb blende am besten sein


----------



## CSharper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Jep der Teller ist noch da - nur hängt er in der Postion fest in der sein sollte während die Kupplung zusammengesteckt ist. Wie bereits vermutet, kann das eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass Feder die den Teller vor drückt ist gebrochen ist, über den Tellerand gesprungen, oder gar nicht drin ist. Ansonsten muss sich der Teller so stark verklemmt haben, dass die Federkraft nicht ausreicht ihn wieder vor zu drücken. Bitte versuche nicht den Ventilteller der Gegenseite weiter raus zu holen. Der ist da wo er sein soll. Das Problem betrifft ausschließlich den Stecker.
> 
> Angesichts dessen, dass die Federn in den QD3-Kupplungen recht stark sind, müsste sich da schon was verformt haben, damit der Teller dermaßen klemmt, mit Verklebung durch irgendwelche Wasserzusätze wäre das kaum zu erklären (auch wenn man es nicht völlig ausschließen kann). Kannst du von der Schlauchanschlussseite aus die Spiralfeder sehen (mit Lampe rein leuchten)?



Hmm kanns nicht verstehen, hab sie vielleicht 3 mal gelöst, einen hohen Widerstand hab ich nie verspürt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Seite auf dem Bild ist in Ordnung, soweit ich das erkennen kann. Die andere Seite, der Stecker, ist das problem


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hmm kanns nicht verstehen, hab sie vielleicht 3 mal gelöst, einen hohen Widerstand hab ich nie verspürt.



Der Widerstand beim Zusammenstecken sollte eigentlich schon relativ hoch sein. Die Federn sind recht stark bei den QD3 - so stark dass man die Kupplungsteile ohne Schläuche meterweit durchs Zimmer schießen kann, wenn man nicht beide Teile fest hält beim Öffnen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dürfte mindestens eine Feder gebrochen oder über den Teller gerutscht sein. Falls sie gar nicht drin ist, wär´s ein Garantiefall. 
Die FeuerToifel schon sagte - die Seite die du da zeigst scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Bei anderen Teil klemmt der Ventilteller hinten drin - was er nicht sollte.


----------



## CSharper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kann ich versuchen den nach vorne zu drücken?


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, probier das mal, aber ich fürchte, das Teil ist nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## CSharper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok vielen Dank. 

Hoff das klappt wäre schade , die für einen Garantiefall zurückzusenden nach DE , wird mich mehr kosten als neue zu bestellen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab auch die QD3 und selbiges. bei den "buchsen" hab ich auch ab u an das problem das eine leicht hängen bleibt. scheint wohl fertigungs problem zu sein.. evtl nicht ganz glatt innen, da auch blos eine betroffen ist. hab die gestern erst behandelt mit cillitbang und mit schrauber den mechanismus immer hoch und runter gedrückt.. scheint jetzt besser zu flutschen. bei den steckern "rechnerseitig" noch nie die probleme gehabt.


----------



## skyscraper (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @skycraper: Genau das bedeutet "nicht tropffrei". Ein paar Tropfen treten aus - keine großen mengen, lässt sich im Normalfall mit einem Papieraschentuch problemlos auffangen, ohne dass dieses komplett durchnässt wird. Bei VL3N und QD3 tritt normalerweise beim Kuppeln gar kein Wasser aus - also zumindest keine ganze Tropfen, denn etwas benetzt sind die Oberflächen natürlich schon.



Danke, dann werde ich mir die von Aquatuning kaufen!


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier mal eine frage an alle besitzer eines alphacool corp coolplex oder anderem röhren-agb mit 50mm durchmesser:
wenn ich den agb mit hilfe der halteklammern auf den boden lege, wie hoch ist das ganze dann? 

diese klammern von alphacool: Alphacool Cape Coolplex Halterung 2x Stück 50mm - black | 50mm - Zubehör | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

die info ist für mich relevant, da ich den agb liegend auf dem boden montieren will. mein case ist ein node 804 (micro-atx), daher ist nur begrenzt platz zwischen gehäuseboden und graka.


e: habe mal nachgemessen, mit einer dual-slot graka habe ich zwischen dieser und dem gehäuseboden ca. 70mm platz. 
die graka mit wakü betreiben macht somit nochmal die höhe von einem slot zusätzlich platz (10-15mm dürften das sein)

e2: hab die frage parallel auch im luxx gestellt. also scheinbar reicht der platz gerade eben so.


----------



## Tues86 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt mir dieser Radiator noch zusätzlich ein bisschen weniger Temperatur? Ich habe aktuell einen 360er und einen 240er in meinem System verbaut.

CPU & GPU sind Übertaktet (Wassertemperatur unter Last bei 37-38 °C)

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 140mm | | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein einzelner Single radiator wird kaum Verbesserung bringen.


----------



## Tues86 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meinst, einfach so lassen? Hatte mir vielleicht so 3 °C versprochen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die paar Grad wären mir weder das Geld noch den bastelaufwand Wert. 
Aber deine wassertemp ist völlig ok, die hab ich schon mit zwei 360ern für eine CPU alleine mal erreicht. War aber auch ein fx mit nahezu 1,5V angelegt xD


----------



## Tues86 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke dir für die Antworten. Ich weiß auch nicht ob der 140er in ein Corsair Air 540 passen würde.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte passen, da du oben ja einen 240er hast. und mit zwei zusätzlichen löchern für die anschlüsse könnte ein 140er problemlos ausserhalb vom case sitzen, ohne dass man großartig schlauch aussenrum verlegen muss


----------



## DeathRider54 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

hat bedingt was mit WaKü zu tun, undzwar hab ich einen Kabel bestellt und ist heute angekommen, mit dem will ich meine 3 Lüfter an meinem 360er Radi gleichzeitig steuern. Auf der bestellten Seite war kein Bild drauf, es stand nur 4Pin PWM to 3x4Pin. Wusste nicht dass es so einer ist, vllt passt der ja auch ... weiss nicht. Passt der Kabel für meinen Zweck.

MFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaugen (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DeathRider54

Prinzipiell geht das natürlich.

Aaaaaaber für mich sieht das so aus, als wären alle 4 Adern komplett durchgeschliffen. Was bedeuted, dass am Stecker (zum Mainboard, Netzteil) das Tacho-Signal (sollte die gelbe Ader sein) aller Lüfter ankommt und du dadurch keine vernünftige Drehzahlen mehr auslesen kannst. Das macht aber technisch gesehen weder dem Mainboard, noch den Lüftern was aus. Kannst du also bedenkenlos benutzen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollten die lüfter über das mainboard gesteuert werden, solltest du vorher überprüfen, ob der anschluss am board genug power für deine lüfter hat. 
und zum tachosignal: solange die angeschlossenen lüfter gleiche sind, sollte das mit dem tachosignal kein problem darstellen. wenn das doch probleme macht, kann man einfach im bios das auslesen der drehzahl ausschalten.


----------



## DeathRider54 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten.

Der CPU Fan Header schafft 1A (12W) . Ich benutzte die SP120 QE. Einer zieht max. 0.08A und verbraucht knapp 1W  d.h da sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Also da die Lüfter die gleichen sind werde ich die Drehzahlrn auslesen können? 

Hier werden die Lüfter theoretisch parallel geachalten d.h auf allen liegt die selbe Spng?

Mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind parallel, laufen alle mit 12V. In Reihe wäre ja auch blöde, dann würden bei drei Lüftern schon nur noch 4V pro Lüfter übrig sein.


----------



## Skaugen (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber die Drehzahlen werden trotzdem nicht korrekt ausgelesen. Für das Mainboard sind 4 Signale auf dem Tachosignal eine Umdrehung, in deinem Fall kommen aber dreimal soviele Signale an. Von daher wird dir das Board die falsche Drehzahl auswerten!


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay. Habe ich selber noch nie ausprobiert. 
Ich würde wohl einfach die kupferlitze nach dem ersten Stecker durchschneiden, so wird nur von dem ersten Lüfter die Drehzahl weiter gegeben.


----------



## Lt.Ford (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eigentlich vor dem Einbau in irgendeiner (vernünftigen) Weise testen, ob die Pumpe funktionsfähig ist? Will nicht alles einbauen und vor allem befüllen und dann auf ner defekten Pumpe sitzen ^^


----------



## mda31 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AGB Pumpe CPU kühler


----------



## Mason2k10 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den NB Eloop 12-3? Mich würde mal interessieren wie leise die sind, habe schon gelesen wenn die kopfüber hängen sollen die wohl komische Geräusche machen


----------



## Lt.Ford (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir wer sagen warum das Wasser im AGB bleibt und nicht nach unten fließt?
Und wie bekomme ich es dann nach unten?


----------



## cryon1c (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fittings zu tief reingeschraubt?
Es kann sein das die Fittings ein zu langes Gewinde haben, welches dann den Wasserzugang blockiert da die bis zum Anschlag reingeschraubt sind. Dafür gibts Distanzscheiben/Muttern etc. Oder einfach kürzere Fittings verwenden. 
Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Lt.Ford (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne die Länge passt.
Habe es mittlerweile gelöst indem ich die Pumpe kurz eingeschaltet habe. Plötzlich ging's dann ^^


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was passiert, wenn du die Pumpe an machst? normalerweise sollte die Luft dann langsam rauswandern.

Edit: Dann passt ja alles


----------



## cryon1c (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn die Schwerkraft nicht ausreicht, muss halt die Pumpe mit ran


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es hilft manchmal auch, irgendwo anders eine luftzufuhr zu schaffen, also irgendwo einmal ein stück hinter der pumpe. 
einmal den schlauch kurz irgendwo lösen, reicht ja, wenn die pumpe einmal komplett geflutet ist und sich keine große luftblase mehr im schlauch zwischen agb und pumpe befindet.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zur Laing DDC 310 keine Erfahrungsberichte gelesen, gelistet ist sie ja seit Dezember 2014. Liegt es daran , dass sie einen gravierenden Nachteil hat?


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das liegt wohl eher daran, dass die Pumpe nicht allzu offensiv beworben wurde. Inzwischen gibt´s aber mindestens einen Erfahrungsbericht dazu, und sie schneidet erwartungsgemäß auch relativ gut ab. Man spart sich halt im Gegensatz zur normalen DDC-1T oder gar zur DDC-1T Plus vor allem die Notwendigkeit das Teil runter regeln zu müssen, um sie sehr leise zu betreiben. Außerdem bekommt man gleich ein Metallgehäuse mit Spezialschrauben für Gummi-Entkoppler dazu, das man bisher extra für teuer Geld zur DDC dazu kaufen musste, wenn man eins haben wollte.


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist von Haus aus etwas in der Leistung reduziert und dadurch auch auf 12V schon sehr leise.
Die normalen DDCs sind auf 12V doch schon hörbar und mussten dann mit einer entsprechenden Lüftersteuerung runter geregelt werden, das sollte bei dieser Pumpe entfallen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTbuNC2_cZ0

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reduzierte leistung ohne die leistungsaufnahme zu reduzieren? egal, 10W waren auch vorher schon nicht viel.


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man von dem 18W Modell ausgeht, wären das 8W weniger.  :p

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> reduzierte leistung ohne die leistungsaufnahme zu reduzieren? egal, 10W waren auch vorher schon nicht viel.



Ich denke man kann davon ausgehen, dass man da einfach die Angabe der normalen DDC-1T übernommen hat, aber in Wirklichkeit weniger verbraucht wird. Müsste man mal nachmessen. Hab leider keine hier, aber das nächste mal wenn ich ne DDC kaufe wird´s auf jeden Fall ne ALC DDC310.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Infos und den Link zum Videoreview.

Übrigens ein sehr interessanter Thread an dem ihr gerade beteiligt seid.

Von der Laustärke scheinen ja beide auf demselben Nivea zu liegen. Spielt die DDC310 von der Pumpenmechanik und dem Materialeinsatz betrachtet in einer höheren Liga als die Watercool DCP450 (Keramikugel+Rotor mit Metalloberfläche vs. Keramikachse mit Kunststoffrotor)?
Kann man bei der Preisdifferenz annehmen, fragen möchte ich trotzdem.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Motor und Lagerung der ALC Laing DDC310 sind ohne Frage hochwertiger als bei der MC-DCP450 von Magicool (nicht Watercool ). Zudem hat sich die Mechanik der DDC über zehn Jahre bestens bewährt, während es zur Magicool naturgemäß noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt. Dennoch muss das nicht heißen, dass die Mechanik der Magicool nicht auch ganz brauchbar ist und lange halten kann. 

Man muss hier auch wirklich den Preis beachten, denn bei der Magicool bekommt man auch noch einen Ausgleichsbehälter dazu und das Ding ist trotzdem noch ein Stück günstiger als die DDC310 allein ohne Deckel. Von daher sind das schon recht unterschiedliche Kategorien. 

Die DDC310 ist eher was für Leute die eine hochwertige Wakü aufbauen wollen und eine grundsätzlich bewährte Pumpe suchen die sie aber nicht runter regeln müssen, wenn es besonders leise sein soll. Silent-Fetischisten werden freilich auch die DDD310 noch runter regeln, aber zumindest für die große Mehrheit dürfte sie schon auf 12V leise genug sein. Das Metallgehäuse dürfte bei der Zielgruppe ebenfalls gern gesehen werden, auch wenn es hier mehr der Optik dienen dürfte als eine kühltechnische Notwendigkeit zu sein.  

Die Magicool MC-DCP450 spricht dagegen wohl eher Nutzer an, die eine sehr günstige aber dennoch leise Wakü aufbauen wollen und sich nicht mit irgendwelchem AIO-Schund abgeben wollen. Die Kombination aus leiser, aber dennoch ausreichend leistungsstarker Pumpe zusammen mit einem AB ist zu dem niedrigen Preis etwas was man bisher eigentlich vergeblich suchte. Zwar gibt es eine Menge Billig-Pumpen aber die meisten davon taugen nicht viel, sind laut, vibrieren stark, oder haben andere mehr oder wenige Schwerwiegende Nachteile. Außerdem bringen die wenigsten Pumpen in der Preisregion auch noch einen AB mit. Von daher füllt Magicool da eine echte Marktlücke. Wenn sich zukünftig nicht noch gewaltige Material- oder Lebensdauerprobleme bei dem Modell zeigen sollten, prophezeie ich dieser Pumpe eine Verbreitung, von der Magicool-Pumpen bislang meilenweit entfernt waren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jenachdem, was genau da bei der magicool drin steckt, wäre die wohl durchaus eine interessante wahl. 
wenn die auf voller leistung kaum zu hören ist, wie dort in dem thread steht, dann wäre die echt was für kleine cases, wo man sonst eher zur DC-LT gegriffen hätte.

edit: thread mal bis zu ende lesen hilft  
scheint definitiv eine alternative zur DC-LT zu sein. aber die DDC würde ich dann doch vorziehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gegenüber der DC-LT würde ich die Magicool nicht nur als Alternative sondern als die definitiv bessere Pumpe sehen (sofern es nicht rein um den Platzbedarf geht). Da ich beide Pumpen habe, erlaube ich mir dieses Urteil einfach mal. 

Dass sie keine direkte DDC-Konkurrenz ist, steht außer Frage, aber ich denke für viele preisbewusste Nutzer könnte sie eine sehr attraktive Pumpen-AB-Kombi werden. Bis jetzt wurde ich von Billig-Puimpen stets mehr oder weniger enttäuscht. Die Magicool ist die erste die von Beginn an zu überzeugen weiß - zumindest solange man in Anbetracht des Preises realistisch bleibt. Meine anfängliche Skepsis hat sich zumindest bei allen Punkten, die man direkt bewerten kann nicht bewahrheitet. Die Fragezeichen bei der Pumpe stehen lediglich noch hinter den Eigenschaften die man erst mit statistisch nutzbarer Verbreitung und eine gewissen Zeit im Einsatz bewerten kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine dc-lt sagt mir, ich "brauche" (wollen trifft es eher) eine neue pumpe. die läuft mit 5V, ist damit gerade so nichtmehr zu hören und der durchfluss.... mangels messgerät muss ich hier mit "es fliesst" antworten. ich hab die ja mit dem zugehörigen aufsatz-agb. 
im kreislauf sind zwei 240er radis (alphacool ST30 + XT 45) und ein watercool heatkiller 3.0 LT. wenn ich das wasser im agb so tief fallen lasse, dass der einlass vom agb oberhalb der oberfläche ist, macht das für die lautstärke schonmal keinen unterschied, das wasser rinnt fast nur noch gerade so am agb runter, statt wirklich zu fliessen. zum kühlen reicht es wohl, mein G3258 mit 4.5GHz @ 1.3V hat die 60°C in prime gerade so überschritten, lüfter sind bspro pl-2 auf 7V.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine DC-LT in meinem HTPC läuft immo mit 6V. Damit liegt der Durchfluss bei 52L/h. 
Kreislauf: Kryos Delrin, 120er NeXXos XP30, Tempsensor, DFM und AGB.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab gerademal gemessen, was meine dc-lt so an umdrehungen hat. bei 12V springt die zahl im bios zwischen 3400 und 3506 rpm. bei 5V zwischen 1726 und 1773 rpm. 7V lässt sich so nicht messen, liegt wohl an der fehlenden masse des 7V-adapters. 
interessant ist auch, dass die pumpe per pwm geregelt (dieses modul) ab etwa 2500-2600rpm anfängt, die drehzahl nicht mehr vernüftig auszugeben. dann springt die zahl immer zwischen den verschiedensten angaben hin und her. 
wenn ich dann noch tiefer gehe, zeigt das bios mir garnichts mehr


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da überlagern sich wahrscheinlich die Pulse vom rpm-Signal und die der PWM-Steuerung.
So das z.b. ein Puls für die Drehzahl kommen sollte, aber gerade in dem Moment gar keine Spannung von der Steuerung anliegt.
Nur so eine Vermutung.

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das kann gut sein. 
bzgl der nicht messbaren 7V schätze ich hier die drehzahl auf etwa den mittelwert zwischen 5V und 12V, also entprechend etwa 2600 rpm, was wiederum die drehzahl wäre, wo bei pwm das auslesen spinnt


----------



## DOcean (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Da überlagern sich wahrscheinlich die Pulse vom rpm-Signal und die der PWM-Steuerung.
> So das z.b. ein Puls für die Drehzahl kommen sollte, aber gerade in dem Moment gar keine Spannung von der Steuerung anliegt.
> Nur so eine Vermutung.
> 
> MfG



Genau richtig 3-Pin PWM und Tachosignal verträgt sich nicht gut...


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei einer eingebauten pwm-funktion ist wohl auch noch ein taktgeber oder sowas drin, was der pumpe sagt, wann die drehzahl ausgegeben werden soll, damit das auch passt ^^


----------



## Skaugen (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

ich habe eben bemerkt, dass ein überlanger Schlauch in meinem Gehäuse abgeknickt ist. Das der Schlauch zu lang ist war mir bereits bekannt und ich wollte das korrigieren sobald der GraKa-Kühler kommt (voraussichtlich Ende März).
Bis jetzt wird nur die CPU gekühlt, und Durchfluss/Temperaturen sind trotz Knick immer noch OK (zum Durchfluss: das Wasser bewegt sich, mehr lässt sich nicht messen...).

Frage:S oll ich einfach weiterhin die Temperaturen im Auge behalten und das ganze planmäßig korrigieren? Oder soll ich einmal zusätzlich den ganz großen Aufwand mit Entleeren und Befüllen betreiben und das korrigieren? Kann der Knick im Laufe zweier Monate noch weitere Schäden (Risse im Schlauch oder ähnliches) verursachen?


Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst versuchen, den knick irgendwie rauszubekommen. Mach es wie bei einem knochenbruch und bastel eine Art Schiene für die Stelle.


----------



## acidburn1811 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier stand schrott


----------



## Skaugen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen, den knick irgendwie rauszubekommen. Mach es wie bei einem knochenbruch und bastel eine Art Schiene für die Stelle.



Ich hab jetzt die Stelle mit mehreren Kabelbindern verstärkt, welche den Schlauch ungefähr in Form halten. Ich denke, so kann ich es vorübergehend lassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange es hilft, ist es ja egal, wie es aussieht


----------



## -Kerby- (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich find, es sieht nichtmal soo schlecht aus  vil einfach noch so rumdrehen, damit der abgeschnittene Teil hinter dem Schlauch ist (wenn man draufschaut)


----------



## Skaugen (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da quetscht sich das Seitenteil des Gehäuses dran, das siehst du so nicht ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*So Leute Brauche unbedingt Rat:*

Hardware:
Prozessor: AMD FX 8350 @ 4.5 GHz
Mainboard: Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 (Blaues PCB)
Grafikkarte: HD7950 WF3 @ Crossfire (Blaues PCB)
RAM: GSkill RipJawsX 1600/8GB (Roter Kühler)
Netzteil: OCZ Stealthxstream 2 700w
ODD: 1x 5.25"
Tower: Thermaltake Core V71 (Wird ende des Monats gekauft)

Wakü:
Pumpe: Eheim 1046/230v
AGB: Durchm. 60 x 130 mm
Radiatoren: 1x 240 ( 35 mm dick) + 1x 120 ( 28 mm dick)

Nun weis ich nicht was ich für Schläuche nehme.
Das wäre er in Schwarz:
Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Black | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Und das in Blau:
Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Blue | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Phobya ZuperZero Xtreme Green oder Phobya ZuperZero crystal Blue ???


----------



## illousion (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sag mal, spricht etwas gegen die Verwendung solcher Schläuche? http://www.amazon.de/Panzerschlauch...113447&sr=8-7&keywords=3/4"+ig+panzerschlauch
Und hat jemand passende Adapter parat?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage ist, was genau das für ein schlauch ist, also das Material unter dem Geflecht


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> *So Leute Brauche unbedingt Rat:*
> 
> Hardware:
> Prozessor: AMD FX 8350 @ 4.5 GHz
> ...




was genau bringen dir die farbigen zusätze bei schwarzem  oder blauem schlauch ? 
da geht doch der effekt total verloren


----------



## mda31 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon Norprene 13/10 oder höher wenn man es blickdicht haben möchte. Und wenn X/8 dann 11/8er Schlauch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> was genau bringen dir die farbigen zusätze bei schwarzem  oder blauem schlauch ?
> da geht doch der effekt total verloren


Das sieht man noch am AGB. 


mda31 schrieb:


> Tygon Norprene 13/10 oder höher wenn man es blickdicht haben möchte. Und wenn X/8 dann 11/8er Schlauch.


Es geht nur 10/8, da meine Anschlüsse 10/8 sind. 
Ich hatte gedacht, das schwarz edler wirkt und das Blau nicht, weil es durchsichtig ist?


----------



## mda31 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso. Na ja. Anschlüsse kosten ja nicht die Welt wenn man nicht gerade das teuere Optik-orientierte Zeugs nimmt. Ich würde halt immer auf Norprene zurück fallen da (gänzlich oder fast; keine Ahnung) Weichmacher-Frei.

Dann ist Deine Frage aber überflüssig. Das ist ja Geschmackssache und da sollte man seinem Eigenen folgen. Meiner Meinung nach. Wenn Du Dich allerdings inspirieren lassen möchtest wären Bilder des Systems nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Anschlüsse kaufe ich nicht, da ich schon seit 2006 drauf setzte und sehr viele habe, wird das teuer. 
Bilder kann ich erst machen wenn mein CORE v71 da ist.


----------



## mda31 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessantes Gehäuse. Da könnte man ja fast schon wieder schwach werden und wechseln ... Ich glaube da passen beide Schläuche optisch gut rein. Je nachdem ob mit welchen Farben Du LED technisch arbeiten willst und wie die anderen Komponenten dann darin wirken.


----------



## illousion (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was genau das für ein schlauch ist, also das Material unter dem Geflecht


Das ist "EPDM"


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Interessantes Gehäuse. Da könnte man ja fast schon wieder schwach werden und wechseln ... Ich glaube da passen beide Schläuche optisch gut rein. Je nachdem ob mit welchen Farben Du LED technisch arbeiten willst und wie die anderen Komponenten dann darin wirken.



Ich bin nicht so der Bling-Bling-Typ, sonder ehre schlicht. Ich denke so, weniger ist mehr.

Hier noch mal Bilder zur Hardware:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher bin ich extrem unsicher mit Blau und Schwarz bei der Schlauchfarbe.


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erst mal hallo in der WaKü Ecke 

Ich hab da eine Frage: Wiso sollen 45° Winkel den Durchfluss mehr bremsen als 90°


----------



## Sebbi12392 (17. Februar 2015)

Servus,

ich suche für meine Wasserkühlung einen 120mm Kupferradiator den ich hinten ans Gehäuse schrauben kann.
Wollte ihn außen anbaue + Lüfter da innen wegen meinem 240er kein Platz mehr ist.
Die Anschlüsse sollen dann durch die hinteren Gummidurchführungen nach innen geführt werden (also über Kopf).

Gibt es da einen der da passen würde? Bzw sind die Anschlüsspositionen genormt?

Und kann ich die Radis Kopfüber anbauen sodass ich die Schläuche durch die Gummidurchführungen nach innen ins Gehäuse führen kann?

Andere Frage:
Reichen 1 240mm XT45, 1 140mm XT45 und ein 120mm UT60 Radiator für einen I7 4790K und eine GTX 780 Asus Strix aus?

Sind ja zusammen 500mm² Fläche.

Mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

240mm XT45 = 220W TDP
140mm XT45 = 120W TDP
120mm UT60 = 120W TDP
Gesamt = ca. 460W TDP

I7 4790K = ca. 120W TDP bei 4.5 GHz
GTX 780 = 250W TDP
Gesamt = ca. 370W TDP

das heißt ca. 100W TDP Puffer hast du max. für OC !


----------



## Sebbi12392 (17. Februar 2015)

Wäre das ausreichend wenn ich die CPU nicht weiter übertakte und die GPU auf 1,2 GHz bei ca.1,1Volt?

Im Notfall könnte ich auch den XT45 140mm durch einen UT60 oder gar nen Monsta tauschen.


----------



## mda31 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem monsta würde ich mir noch mal überlegen. Soviel besser sind die auch nicht und um da Luft durchzubekommen braucht man starke Lüfter. Ergo lauter. Zumal Du extern anbringen möchtest. Also muss alles plan am Gehäuse anliegen oder Du musst Spalte wie auch immer abdichten damit die Luft durch den radi geht


----------



## DOcean (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen der da passen würde? Bzw sind die Anschlüsspositionen genormt?
> 
> Und kann ich die Radis Kopfüber anbauen sodass ich die Schläuche durch die Gummidurchführungen nach innen ins Gehäuse führen kann?



da ist nix genormt, Radi kopfüber geht ohne Probleme, manchmal wird so was bisschen komplizierter beim Befüllen aber sonst...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radiatoren am Deckel befestigen finde ich am besten, da die Wärme schnell abgegeben wird.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Deckel ist schon einer


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider sehe ich, das du ein BeQuiet Silent Base 800 hast. Leider ist das in Sachen WaKü, nicht gerade die optimale Auswahl.
Daher, bevor du deine GPU unter Wasser setzt, sollst du in Betracht ziehen, das die GPU 360er und die CPU 240er benötigt.


----------



## mda31 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder gleich nen externen großen Radi in Betracht ziehen. Das SB 800 hab ich auch. Feine Sache. Aber Radis da intern reinbauen... da gibt es bei weitem bessere Möglichkeiten


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man nicht gerade Traumtemperaturen und "ubersilent" haben will, reicht ein 360er für CPU und eine Grafikkarte aus


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs, mal ne kleine Frage ....

Ich suche ein Rotes UV-Aktives Fertiggemisch oder einen Wasserzusatz .
wichtig dabei ist, dass es richtig kräftig rot ist und nicht rosa oder pink !

momentan habe ich Phobya Super Zero UV Red drin, aber das brachte absolut nicht den gewünschten Effekt !
vielleicht wisst ihr ja was feines für mich 
danke schon mal


----------



## Mason2k10 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal bei Mayhems die haben glaube sogar mehrere rot Töne


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhems sind aber nicht für langzeit geeignet. Und verschiedene Hersteller nicht mischen.
Farb dye ist praktisch.


----------



## Mason2k10 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was heißt den Langzeit? 1jahr?  Kürzer?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte nicht länger als 6 Monate genutzt werden. Mayhems hat nur Show Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich möchte Sie schon länger als ein halbes Jahr nutzen können ! 
Die Sache ist , ich seh immer richtig knallige uv farben in gelb oder grün , aber rot bisher noch nicht ... 
Die Farbe von der dp Ultra in rot gefällt mir ziemlich gut , fehlt nur der uv Effekt


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhems hat nicht nur Show Flüssigkeit. Mayhems aurora ist der Show-kram. Der Rest sollte eigentlich für dauerhafte Nutzung gut sein. Mayhems dye ist ein reiner farbzusatz, der keinerlei Probleme mit sich bringt.


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider ist da auch nicht das dabei was ich suche ... 

Pastel UV Red wäre perfekt , da würde ich sofort zuschlagen ,
doch leider gibt es die nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt doch bestimmt irgendwo farblosen uv-zusatz


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

UV Effekt hat einen Nachteil, und zwar das dieser ausflockt und dadurch einiges verstopft.


----------



## DeathRider54 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute 

habe wieder einmal eine Frage an euch 

Hatte mir einen WaKü gebaut, bestellt wurde mit ein Temp Sensor von Aquatuning, aber den konnte ich nicht einbauen weil ich die schwarze Kappe wegen neugier runtergenommen habe und der Sensor runtergefallen ist. Jz habe ich wegen Defekt am MB die WaKü vor ein paar Tagen abgebaut und das MB verschickt. Während ich aufs MB warte wollte ich noch 1m Schlauch von Aquatuning bestellen und habe mir überlegt mir noch einen weiteren Temp sensor zu bestellen, weil ich meinen so nicht einbauen kann. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den Sensor richtig wieder reinstecke? Ansonsten kaufe ich wieder einen neuen,.

MFG


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach doch mal ein Bild, ich kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen, was du meinst. An sich sollte sich der Sensor wieder reparieren lassen. 

und bzgl der uv-farbe: schau mal, was EKWB so hat.
e: selber gerade nachgesehen, UV nur grün oder blau...

edit again: 
ich hab das hier gefunden: Wasserzusatz UV RED 50ml | Farbzusätze | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den hatte ich auch schon ... Wird auch bei starker konzentration nicht wirklich rot , ehr rosa / pink


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, rot ist wohl weniger geeignet für uv-effekt. sonst würde man wohl auch mehr auswahl finden. 
ich habe bei at auch klaren uv-zusatz gefunden, der effekt ist dann aber wie üblich bläulich.  wenn man das also mit einer roten flüssigkeit mischt, sollte sich diese nicht verfärben, nur die farbintensität wird etwas abnehmen. 
das dürfte dann aber auch wieder nicht den gewünschten effekt erzielen


----------



## Grestorn (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> UV Effekt hat einen Nachteil, und zwar das dieser ausflockt und dadurch einiges verstopft.



Bei mir flockt nix. Man darf halt nicht irgendeine Mischung nehmen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werd wohl umsteigen auf gelb und mal das mayhems Pastell uv testen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schreib dann wie gut sie ist.


----------



## JakPol (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Teh Horror!!! Stellt euch folgendes vor: eines Tages springt der Rechner nicht an. Einfach so. Beim nachschauen stellt man fest: eine ordentliche Wasserpfütze steht auf dem Motherboard, offenkundig ausgetreten aus dem CPU Kühler. Beim auseinanderbauen stelle ich fets, dass das Wasser bis in den CPU Sockel hinein gelaufen. Danach kam Karneval, und die Bauteile lagen ne Woche auf dem obertsen Regalfach. Beim Zusammenbau eben stellte ich den Grund des Problems fest:
Bei dem Kabel, das die DDC mit dem aquaero verbindet, war der eine Kontakt im Molexstecker nicht richtig fixiert, so dass sich der Kontakt nach hinten aus dem Stecker rausschieben konnte - wodurch die Pumpe dann natürlich nicht richtig versorgt werden konnte. Mit dem schönen Effekt, dass es mir insgesdamt dreimal passierte, dass der PC in die Notabschaltung ging, da das Wasser im kryos bereits verkochte. Ich vermute, dass dabei entweder der Schlauch so weich wurde, dass er ein bisschen aus dem Anschluß rutschte, oder ein Dichtungsring porös wurde. Naja, ich hab vorsichtshalber beide Anschlüsse weggeschmissen, neue eingesetzt, und jetzt - WOOHOO - läuft alles wieder!!! Und da jetzt das Pumpenkabel repariert ist, bleibt es vielleicht sogar dabei!!! Das wär ja was - keine weiteren Wasserschäden auf dem Motherboard!!!

Oh Gott, das war schrecklich -.-


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh, ist ja nochmal gut gegangen


----------



## Mason2k10 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schwein gehabt, 
aber meldet das aquaero nicht wenn die CPU so heiß wird bzw kein Tachosignal der Pumpe ankommt?


----------



## Joungmerlin (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mason2k10 schrieb:


> schwein gehabt,
> aber meldet das aquaero nicht wenn die CPU so heiß wird bzw kein Tachosignal der Pumpe ankommt?


Nur wenn man's so einstellt.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Teh Horror!!! [...]
> Oh Gott, das war schrecklich -.-



Woah.... welch Vorstellung. Im schlimmsten Fall kann so etwas 1000e von Euros kosten. Von der Arbeitszeit mal ganz abgesehen Da kann man schon ins Schwitzen kommen. 

Glückwunsch, dass es bei Dir so glimpflich abgegangen ist!

Eventuell bin ich doch nicht ganz verrückt, mein System permanent zu monitoren: Monitoring Panel für WaKü


----------



## mda31 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schön das Du noch schreiben kannst  Ich wäre wohl einem Herzinfarkt erlegen ...

PS: Monitoren tue ich auch. Aber nur Grundlegendes und die Pumpe hängt mit dem RPM Kabel am CPU-Kühler Anschluss. Also bei weitem nicht so schön übertrieben ^^ Aber die Story von JakPol hat mich gerade dazu veranlasst die PumpenRPM in die Suite mit aufzunehmen. Bisher fand ich das immer vernachlässigbar...


----------



## JakPol (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mason2k10 schrieb:


> schwein gehabt,
> aber meldet das aquaero nicht wenn die CPU so heiß wird bzw kein Tachosignal der Pumpe ankommt?





Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Nur wenn man's so einstellt.


Ja, hatte ich auch mal. Dann hat die aquasuite aber eines schönen Tages alles vergessen, Einstellungen, Lüfterkurven, etc. etc. etc. Also alles neu eingestellt, und dann hat die aquasuite WIEDER alles vergessen. Und beim dritten mal alles neu einstellen hab ich den Quatsch mit den Abschaltsignalen offensichtlich sein gelassen.
Und Blödheit wird bestraft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man die einstellungen nicht als backup speichern? dann muss man die das nächste mal wieder nur einfach einlesen und alles ist drin.
blöde aber, dass die aquasuite überhaupt so vergesslich ist bei dir.


----------



## mda31 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte das noch nie aber man kann (zumindest) die Seiten exportieren/importieren.


----------



## -Kerby- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sagt ihr?
Wären die Enermax Apollish auch geeignet
als Radiator-Lüfter? Habe selber einen und
finde die sehr leise, bloß bauen die auch genügend Druck auf?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1,088 mmH²O und 63.73 m³/h finde ich etwas niedrig.


----------



## -Kerby- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wohl doch eher die T.B. Silence ^^
Aber der Unterschied zu denen ist eig. relativ gering und wird
hier auch oft vorgeschlagen. Für 30mm Radiatordicke reicht das etwa nicht?
Die PL-2 haben wiederrum deutlich höhere Werte...


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für 30mm Radiatoren kann man meiner Meinung nach jeden Lüfter nehmen, der einen geschlossenen Rahmen hat. Bei Slim-Radis wird die Leistung wohl eher durch die Fläche bestimmt als durch die Lüfter.

Ich meine, dass die Apollish früher ab und an in Wakü-Projekten hier im Forum verwendet wurden, wenn es irgendwelche Las-Vegas-Disco-Themen waren 

Verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte und die Lüfter total ungeeignet sind.


----------



## -Kerby- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es stimmt schon, dass sie ziemlich leuchten  ich bin eig. nicht verrückt nach diesen Farbenspielereien,
aber habe gerne ein blaues Licht im Case, weshalb ich diese Lüfter nochmals einbauen wollte (aktuell
ist in der Front einer). Der Radiator wird im Deckelbereich des NZXT Phantom eingebaut.
Im Push sind zwei Lüfter à 120mm und zwei grosse 200mm Lüfter saugen oben die Luft aus dem Case raus,
sodass der Radiator im Prinzip im Push/Pull betrieben wird. Die 200mm Lüfter liegen nicht direkt
am Radiator an. Der Radiator wird über eine Leiste mit Abstand zum Deckel montiert (im Innenbereich).

Siehe hier: http://i.imgur.com/vdlOu.jpg


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wir schon grad beim Thema sind..... was meinen die Herren zu diesen

https://geizhals.de/prolimatech-ultra-sleek-vortex-12-schwarz-a1025738.html ?


----------



## mda31 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehen auch interessant aus. Ich teste (hoffentlich zum Wochenende) die hier https://geizhals.de/lc-power-lc-cf-120-pro-120mm-a1192082.html


----------



## -Kerby- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte es nicht, bei der Dicke des Lüfters, Probleme geben bei der Montage am Radiator mit diesen Lüftern?
Natürlich nicht, wenn die passenden Schrauben zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## mda31 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche meinst Du? Die Dünnen? Kann man sich ja aus stabilem Strohhalm Abstandshalter basteln...


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Kerby: Ich werde es bald testen, ansonsten sollte es ja passende Schrauben im Baumarkt geben.


----------



## -Kerby- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Welche meinst Du? Die Dünnen? Kann man sich ja aus stabilem Strohhalm Abstandshalter basteln...



Ja, die dünnen Lüftern von H1N1 gezeigt. Das ist natürlich eine Überlegung wert, nur mit Strohhalm kann ich mir das gerade echt schlecht
vorstellen 

@H1N1: Ja, genau. Ist sowieso alles genormt.


----------



## mda31 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehen tut das wohl. Schrauben sind aber natürlich am elegantesten...


----------



## -Kerby- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da niemand Rudeboys Beitrag widerspricht, vermute ich mal, dass die T.B. Apollish für einen Slim-Radi komplett ausreichend seien sollten...?


----------



## mda31 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Erfahrung mit den Lüftern oder einem SlimRadi aber die gute Erklärung ist ja schlüssig und logisch. Ich würde daher sagen ja und bitte die Mini-Disco-Kugel mit verbauen  Achne. Sind ja nicht die Vegas^^


----------



## -Kerby- (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, dass sind keine Vegas 
Wie gesagt, keine Farbenspielerei ^^ Oke, passt  danke fürs Feedback


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ihr wisst aber schon das auch bei einem Slim Radi der Luftdruck wichtig ist, außer ihr wollt den Fan die ganze zeit auf 100% laufen lassen.
0.9 mmH²O kannst du vergessen.


----------



## mda31 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ja. Zum einen kann man zurück senden und tauschen. Und zum anderen muss man immer einen Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke finden... Und radi unterscheiden sich wohl auch in den kühllamellen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus,

Ich hab meine Waserkühlung jetzt soweit es im Silent Base geht fertiggestellt. Hab nen I7 4790k@4,5Ghz und ne Sttrix 780@1254Mhz eingebunden.
Temperaturen sind bei Watch Dogs wie folgt:
CPU: Heißester Kern ca. 61°C im Schnitt alle bei 55°C. 
GPU: 50°C

Ist das soweit in Ordnung?
Lüfter laufen mit ca. 1100U/min und so ist alles Lautstärkemässig im Grünen Bereich. Das einzige was ich Höre ist aktuell die Pumpe wo ichs noch nicht geschafft hab die zu Regeln.

Mfg


----------



## CSharper (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperatur die am wichtigsten ist, ist die Wasser Temp.  sollte aber nach den Hardware Temps. abgeleitet gut sein.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür hab ich leider kein Sensor. Hab nur eine außen an nem Schlauch befestigt. Muss mal schauen was de anzeigt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tip: Kunststoff ist ein schlechter Wärmeleiter, nimm die Anschlüsse von der Pumpe und mach da den Sensor dran.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder messe einfach einmal mit einem fieberthermometer nach. natürlich unter volllast und auch nach einer gewissen aufheitzphase.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe hat auch Kunsstoffanschlüsse (ist in den AGB gesteckt). Soll ich den Sensor dann an das Gewinde am AGB-Auslass befestigen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hauptsache Metall, aber je näher an der Pumpe desto besser ist das.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im Small FFT Test von Prime hab ich ca 77°C auf 3 CPU Kernen und 69°C auf einem bei 4,5 Ghz. Temperatur am Sensor dann ca. 34°C. Ist des OK.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, mal mit einem Thermometer im AGB messen, dass ist dann auch genauer. Denke mal, die tatsächliche wassertemperatur ist so 3grad höher


----------



## CSharper (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heitz der Gpu noch ein, lass beides mal ne Stunde laufen. Dann hast du etwa die Werte nach einer ziemlich langen Game Session


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage in den Raum geworfen:

Hat irgendwer schon nen Watercool Heatkiller 4 Badic/Pro??


----------



## SpatteL (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im HwLuxx-Forum haben wohl schon ein paar Leute einen bekommen.
WATERCOOL --> Produktinfo - Seite 86
Tests habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.

Wenn Watercool sagt, der Kühler kühlt bis zu 3° besser als der Vorgänger, wird es sicher nicht viel mehr sein^^

Wenn es nicht um die Optik geht(die aber auch nicht sehr viel anders ist) sehe ich keinen Grund einen (noch) viel teureren HK 4 zu kaufen.
Dann doch lieber einen zum Teil deutlich günstigeren HK 3.

MfG


----------



## cyberhofi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin grad am überlegen Meine Laing DDC runter zu regeln, da aktuell eh nur der Prozessor dran ist. Weiß einer von euch wie weit man bei der runter gehen kann damit sie noch läuft?


----------



## SpatteL (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe selber keine, aber mit 6-7V sollte sie noch laufen.
Zum anlaufen braucht sie aber mehr, glaube 8-9V mindestens.
Am besten über ein poweradjust mit Startboost regeln.

MfG


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Im HwLuxx-Forum haben wohl schon ein paar Leute einen bekommen.
> WATERCOOL --> Produktinfo - Seite 86
> Tests habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Den Heatkiller 3 Ni-BK hab ich ja auf meinem C2Q Q9550. Mounting Kit für S.115x hab ich auch.

Morgen kommt mein i5 4690k, Board (Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition) und Ram (Kingston HyperX Fury) hab ich schon hier, und wollte dann am So. oder Mo. alles umbauen.
Allerdings hab ich keine Lust alles drei Mal wieder ausseinander zu reißen.

Nuja, kommt halt erstmal der HK3 drauf. Ich find das Befestigungssystem des 3ers halt nicht so gut. Das ständige Messen nervt... Außerdem passt der HK3 nicht so wirklich in das Farbkonzept das mir vorschwebt.
Evtl. kommt dann ein anderer CPU Kühler mit drauf, wenn ich für die Graka eh wieder alles auseinandernehmen muss.


----------



## SpatteL (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wenn du die 115x Halterung schon hast, würde ich den HK 3 auch erstmal weiter nutzen.
Ich habe mir vor ~2 Monaten auch erst die 2011er Halterung für meinen HK3 gekauft(war vorher auch 775) daher werde ich auch erst mal bei dem bleiben.
Auf die 2-3K weniger kann ich verzichten.

Auch wenn ich meinen Rechner demnächst in ein neues Gehäuse stecke und dann evtl. auch ein anders Farbkonzept umsetzen werde, werde ich sicher noch zu einem HK3 greifen, die "Mehrleistung" ist mir den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert.

MfG


----------



## cyberhofi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte sie eigentlich per PWM drosseln, damit ich direkt das Signal vom Mainboard nehmen kann, is ja nur ne mini Verstärkerschaltung die schnell zusammen gepfuscht ist. Nur geht die PWM bis 30% runter, da weiß ich nicht ob sie noch zuverlässig anläuft. Wird mir wohl nix übrig bleiben das man auszuprobieren...


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den HK3 hatte ich hier im Forum mit der S.115x Halterung gebraucht gekauft, und dann das S.775 Kit neu dazugekauft.

Beim Umbauen hab ich dann ausversehen die Schrauben rundgedreht. Und obwohl ich den Kühler gebraucht gekauft habe, hat mir Watercool kostenlos nen neuen Satz Schrauben und nen neuen Dichtsatz geschickt. 
Das nenn ich mal Kundenservice.
Der HK4 Black Nickel würd halt hervorragend in mein Konzept passen. Aber ohne Tests geb ich keine 85 bis 90 Euro für nen neuen CPU Kühler aus.


----------



## SpatteL (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier gibt es einen ersten Test:
Test: Watercool Heatkiller® IV

Leider ist in der Übersicht der HK3 nicht dabei, sodass man die Kühlleistung nicht wirklich vergleichen kann.

Aber wie erwartet so viel besser ist der HK4 nicht.
Den besten(HK4 Pro) und den schlechtesten(AC Kryos) trennen nur etwa 4K und das bei einer vergleichsweise hohen Abwärme der CPU(Intel i7-5960X @ 4,2 Ghz bei 1.30Volt).
Bei einer schwächeren CPU mit weniger oc würden die Ergebnisse sicher noch etwas näher bei einander liegen.
Also wenn man schon einen aktuellen Kühler hat, lohnt sich der Wechsel mMn nicht.
Wenn man sich aber sowieso die erste WaKü kauft, einem die Optik besser gefällt und das einem den Aufpreis wert ist, kann man den HK4 nehmen.

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

optisch ist der echt nicht verkehrt, wobei der sich auch da kaum vom vorgänger unterscheidet.


----------



## SpatteL (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Tester mal gefragt, ob er noch mal einen HK3 durch den aktuellen Testablauf jagt -> in den nächsten Tagen wird er den HK3 nochmal testen und in der Übersicht ergänzen. 

MfG


----------



## GusTarballs (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir überlegt, für meine WaKü Schlauch ohne Weichmacher zu verwenden, also ek zmt oder tygon norprene. Den zmt gibt es ja nur in 16/10, den tygon aber auch noch in 13/10 beispielsweise. Das wären die Größen an die ich gedacht hatte. Verwendet Jemand einen dieser Schläuche und hätte eine Empfehlung für passende Fittings? Ich habe eben ein wenig recherchiert und bin mir nun sehr unsicher, da anscheinend 16/10 Fitting nicht immer zu 16/10 Schlauch passt und insbesondere diese zwei Typen wohl eher Probleme bereiten .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer schlauch sollten auch ohne weichmacher sein.


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@SpatteL:

Danke für den Test.


----------



## Helljumper94 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Ich wollte mal kurz fragen, was ihr von diesem Gerät hier haltet: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...er-Aquaduct-720-XT-mark-V-Ceramic::22208.html

Kühlen wollte ich damit zwei 980er, meinen Chipsatz(mein Board hat die Möglichkeit, warum also nicht nutzen) und einen i7 4790k. Wollte zwei Schnelltrennkupplungen sowie 2 Winkelstücke verbauen.
Meine Frage ist nun ob die Pumpe dadrinne ausreicht. Der Preis ist erstmal nebensache, eventuell würde ich beim selbstbau billiger wegkommen, aber so hab ichs kompakt zusammen und das Display mit den Features plus Fernbedienung ist auch ganz nett.

MfG
Felix


----------



## Kuhprah (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo is eigentlich der Gehäusethread hin gekommen. Ich hab hier nen Cooler Master  K350 Midi Tower und würde gern wissen welche Radiatoren da rein passen


----------



## GusTarballs (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wo is eigentlich der Gehäusethread hin gekommen. Ich hab hier nen Cooler Master  K350 Midi Tower und würde gern wissen welche Radiatoren da rein passen



Hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html

Oder meinst du einen anderen?


----------



## GusTarballs (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Masterkleer schlauch sollten auch ohne weichmacher sein.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe ein wenig gesucht, aber soweit ich das sehe, haben alle Masterkleer-Schläuche Weichmacher drin. Hab ich da einen Typ übersehen?


----------



## -Kerby- (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin jetzt etwas nervös. Habe alle notwendigen Teile für meine Wasserkühlung nun hier.
Radiator 240mm - 30mm. Nun lese ich, dass dieser eig. eher schwach ist (zu dünn) und im Prinzip nicht reicht für CPU.
Ja, wie jetzt? Reicht der jetzt doch nicht aus? Ich dachte, 120mm pro 100W und vorgestellt habe ich mir Temperaturen bei max. 50 Grad
und leise drehenden Lüftern ^^ habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 240er reicht locker für eine CPU. Selbst, wenn das eine Sockel 2011-3 CPU sein sollte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GusTarballs schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe ein wenig gesucht, aber soweit ich das sehe, haben alle Masterkleer-Schläuche Weichmacher drin. Hab ich da einen Typ übersehen?


Die aktuelle sollten aber keine Weichmacher mehr drin haben, denn Masterkleer Schläuche haben doch vor kurzen die Schläuche erneuert.


----------



## HighGrow22 (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jungens , kleine frage ! 

kann ich am aquaero 5 lt mehrere pwm lüfter steuern ? 

die version 5 lt besitzt nur einen 4-pin pwm ausgang und ich hab 4 pwm lüfter .... 
schafft die lt das oder muss ich mir eine andere lösung suchen ? 
verwendete lüfter :   https://www.alternate.de/Enermax/T-B-Silence-UCTB12P-PWM-Gehäuselüfter/html/product/837978?


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Gordon-1979: 
So weit ich weiß enthalten alle Mastercleer Schläuche nach wie vor Weichmacher. 

Bei transparenten PVC-Schläuchen gibt es zwar welche bei denen auf  Diethylphthalat als Weichmacher verzichtet wird, aber teilweise  (öko-Tygon) waschen die alternativen Weichmacher sich noch schneller aus.  Möglicherweise hat man bei den Mastercleer-Schläuchen ebenfalls die Weichmacher gewechselt... 
Bei PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT wird manchmal von einem geringen  Weichmacheranteil gesprochen, aber auch damit kommt es scheinbar immer  wieder zu Problemen mit Auswaschungen. Transparente Schläuche sind also  nach wie vor ein Problem wenn man keine Probleme mit Weichmachern haben  will. 

Es gibt nur ganz wenige Schlauchsorten im Wakü-Handel ohne Weichmacher oder mit stark reduziertem Weichmacheranteil. Die Mastercleer gehören da aber nach allem was ich weiß leider nicht dazu. Wenn´s Fakten dazu gibt, die besagen dass dem nicht so ist, korrigiert mich bitte.

Weichmacherfrei sind EK ZMT-Schläcuhe (das sind EPDM - also Gummischläuche) und Tygon R6012 Norprene Schläuche. Beide sind aber mattschwarz.

Edit:


HighGrow22 schrieb:


> jungens , kleine frage !
> 
> kann ich am aquaero 5 lt mehrere pwm lüfter steuern ?
> 
> ...



Damit sollte das z. B. klappen: Phobya PWM 4x-4pin-Splitter
Gibt auch PWM-Splitter-Kabel, aber da hab ich auf die Schnelle keine für 4 Lüfter gefunden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@highgrow: Mit einem pwm-splitter, der sich den Strom dann vom Netzteil zieht, kannst du da so viele Lüfter anschliessen, wie du lustig bist. Beispielsweise das kabel von akasa:
Akasa Flexa FP5S PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm (AK-CBFA07-45) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche schläuche sind dann ohne weichmacher(oder mit wenig) in der Größe 8/10?


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PUR-Schläuche haben z.B. kein Weichmacherproblem und die gibt´s in 10/8er. PUR-Schläuche sind halt sehr steif und lassen sich nur mit roher Gewalt mit normalen Anschlüssen verwenden. Mit PushIn-Anschlüssen sind sie aber eine gute und bewährte Lösung. Man muss sie nur sauber und gerade abschneiden.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt etwas nervös. Habe alle notwendigen Teile für meine Wasserkühlung nun hier.
> Radiator 240mm - 30mm. Nun lese ich, dass dieser eig. eher schwach ist (zu dünn) und im Prinzip nicht reicht für CPU.
> Ja, wie jetzt? Reicht der jetzt doch nicht aus? Ich dachte, 120mm pro 100W und vorgestellt habe ich mir Temperaturen bei max. 50 Grad
> und leise drehenden Lüftern ^^ habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Wenn man sich die Tests von Pcgames hardware oder auch martinsliquidlab anschaut dann liegen die meisten Radiatoren eh so nahe zusammen das es kaum einen Unterschied macht. Die guten Radiatoren haben unabhängig der Dicke so maximal 2-4 K Unterschied bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, bei höheren wird die Differenz noch geringer.
z.B. in der PCGH 10/2014 war der Alphacool 30mm bei niedrig drehenden Lüfter besser als der Monsta. 
Man muss dabei auch beachten das die slim radiatoren meistens eine viel höhere Lamellendichte haben als Dickere Radiatoren, aber das ist immer Radiator spezifisch, damit ist die Kühlfläche garnicht so viel geringer als man denkt.

360 Radiator Shootout Summary | martinsliquidlab.org

Da sieht man deutliche das der Unterschied bei geringen Drehzahlen sehr gering ist.


----------



## HighGrow22 (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also würde der eine pwm anschluss nicht reichen ... 
ich hab am aquaero noch 3 pin anschlüsse , kann ich da irgendwie pwm lüfter ranhängen ?

ich hab den 5lt extra gekauft um meine lüfter in abhängigkeit der wassertemp zu steuern, wäre ziemlich blöd wenn das nun nicht ginge ..


----------



## Kurry (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Bei PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT wird manchmal von einem geringen  Weichmacheranteil gesprochen, aber auch damit kommt es scheinbar immer  wieder zu Problemen mit Auswaschungen. Transparente Schläuche sind also  nach wie vor ein Problem wenn man keine Probleme mit Weichmachern haben  will.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass (vor allem bei dem LRT) solche Probleme eher auf den Wasserzusatz oder die nicht sorgfältige Reinigung zurück zu führen sind. Ich hatte jedenfalls noch keine Probleme mit solchen Auswaschungen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> also würde der eine pwm anschluss nicht reichen ...
> ich hab am aquaero noch 3 pin anschlüsse , kann ich da irgendwie pwm lüfter ranhängen ?
> 
> ich hab den 5lt extra gekauft um meine lüfter in abhängigkeit der wassertemp zu steuern, wäre ziemlich blöd wenn das nun nicht ginge ..



Man sagt immer das PWM Lüfter nicht allzu gut auf eine Steuerung über die Spannung ansprechen, von wegen schlecht regelbar und Motorgeräusche, deswegen ist eine reine Steuerung über PWM besser. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich immer sehr Lüfter spezifisch.

Was spricht den gegen die Verwendung eines PWM splitters wie er vorher schon genannt wurde?

Ich habe für die Steuerung von meinen 4 Noiseblockern z.B. 

Phobya PWM 8x 4Pin Splitter | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Allerdings hängen die am Mainboard, aber funktioniert ohne probleme.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Bei PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT wird manchmal von einem geringen  Weichmacheranteil gesprochen



ich hab den flex lrt in weiss, wenn da weichmacher drin sind, merke ich davon nichts. im vergleich zum schlauch von alphacool oder masterkleer ist der extrem hart.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> also würde der eine pwm anschluss nicht reichen ...
> ich hab am aquaero noch 3 pin anschlüsse , kann ich da irgendwie pwm lüfter ranhängen ?
> 
> ich hab den 5lt extra gekauft um meine lüfter in abhängigkeit der wassertemp zu steuern, wäre ziemlich blöd wenn das nun nicht ginge ..



Wieso sollte das nicht gehen - passende PWM-Splitter haben FeuerToifel und ich dir doch verlinkt. Damit kannst du über den PMW-Anschluss deines Aquaero alle Lüfter steuern. Ob du den Strom jetzt vom Netzteil nimmst oder vom 4Pin-Anschluss des Aquaero ist ne Frage Gesamtleistung der Lüfter. Bei vier Lüftern sollte das Aquero nicht überfordert sein - die Spannung wird ja nicht geregelt wenn du die Drehzahl über PWM steuerst.

@Kurry und FeuerToifel: 
Mag sein, dass es damit seltener Problem gibt als mit anderen Schläuchen, weil weniger Weichmacher vorhanden sind, aber da eben immer noch welche vorhanden sind, sind Probleme nicht auszuschließen. Einige Nutzer dieses Schlauchs berichten durchaus von Problemen wie sie typisch für Weichmacherauswaschungen sind. Wirklich ausschließen kann man so was nur vollständig, wenn man von PVC-Schläuchen weg geht, denn ganz ohne Weichmacher ist PVC als Schlauchwerkstoff einfach nicht geeignet.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz ohne weichmacher hätte man wohl schon fast hardtubes...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe vor mir schwarz oder blaue Schläuche zu holen in 8/10. Tower kommt nächste Woche, wenn alles klappt. Thermaltake CORE v71.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist doch ein monster von case. da wird 10/8 ja richtig verloren wirken  aber du hattest glaub schonmal erwähnt, du hast noch mehr als genug fittings, da wäre umsteigen gleich teurer als die 5€ pro meter schlauch


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ganz ohne weichmacher hätte man wohl schon fast hardtubes...



So schaut´s aus. Wobei harte Rohre natürlich auch ein probates Mittels sind, um derartige Probleme im Keim zu ersticken. Mit der Verrohrung aus Kuferrohr hab ich derlei Probleme z.B. nicht. Ganz ohne weichen Schlauch kommt man aber kaum aus, da man wenigstens die Pumpe nicht starr anbinden sollte (wg. Entkopplung). 

@Gordon-1979: Und welche wirst du jetzt nehmen? Die Weichmacherproblematik wäre bei undurchsichtigen Schläuchen ja zumindest schon mal kein optisches Problem. Möglicherweise zugesetzte Kühler sind die andere Sache...
Falls statt Schläuchen auch Rohre und PnC-Anschlüsse in 10/8 in Frage kommen, gibt es ne günstige Quelle im Baumarkt. Da gibt´s häufig schwarze Hart-PVC-Rohre mit 10/8mm. Hart-PVC enthält keine Weichmacher. Biegen kann man das zeug aber nicht gescheit, weshalb man nur gerade Verdingen herstellen kann. Von der Steifigkeit zwischen Rohre und Weich-PVC-Schlauch liegt wie gesagt PUR-Schlauch. Die gibt´s auch in blau und schwarz, aber auch da sind normale Anschlüsse nicht das Richtige.


----------



## Skaugen (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ... Von der Steifigkeit zwischen Rohre und Weich-PVC-Schlauch liegt wie gesagt PUR-Schlauch. Die gibt´s auch in blau und schwarz, aber auch da sind normale Anschlüsse nicht das Richtige.



Wieso funktionieren denn bei den PUR-Schläuchen die"normalen" Anschlüsse nicht richtig? Das hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, kann aber nicht verstehen warum?


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mal sagen, weil der schlauch einfach zu fest ist. Den bekommt man nicht ordentlich gesichert und das wäre nicht dicht. Ist nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versucht es mal - dann wisst ihr warum .

Im Gegensatz zu PVC dehnt sich PUR-Schlauch nicht ohne die Anwendung roher Gewalt. Da der Durchmesser normaler Anschlüsse für PVC-Schläuche größer als der Innendurchmesser ist, kriegt man PUR-Schläuche da nicht vernünftig drauf.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor ich da extra nen Thread aufmache, weiss jemand wie ich meinen Warenkorb bei Aquatuning eigentlich öffentlich oder sichtbar machen kann? Wo geht das, ich finde da irgendwie nix? Ist das die Merkliste oder was muss ich machen damit ich euch das hier zeigen kann?


----------



## SpatteL (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über dem WK ist eine Schaltfläche "Warenkorb speichern", da drauf kicken und dann der Link in dem roten Kasten.

MfG


----------



## Kuhprah (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erledigt 

Geht das bei euch:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## Skaugen (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Erledigt
> 
> Geht das bei euch:
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland



dein Link funktioniert


----------



## Kuhprah (1. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke schön


----------



## -Kerby- (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallöle, ich schon wieder 

Morgen dürfte es dann endlich soweit sein,
meine erste Wakü. Folgendes frage ich mich...
Ich hab die XT Ultra Pumpe und einen ATX Stecker. Könnte ich, da ich in Intervallen befüllen muss, den ATX Stecker drin lassen und zum kurzzeitigen Ausschalten der Pumpe einfach das Netzteil ausschalten per Schalter am NT?
Könnte das schädlich sein beim Einschalten des NTs für die Pumpe?

Auserdem kommt, hoffentlich, morgen mein
Enthoo Primo. An der Pumpe gibt es einen
RPM-Ausgang, der ja ein Tachosignal ausgibt.
Könnte ich diesen Anschluss verwenden, um
die Lüftersteuerung des Enthoo Primo zu steuern und somit per Aquasuite die Lüfter
per Spannungseinstellung (manuell) zu regeln?
Die Steuerung des Enthoo Primo
benötigt ja nur ein PWM Signal, die Versorgung
selber läuft über die Platine, die vorinstalliert ist am Case.
...oder sollte eher der Anschluss "FAN" dafür verwendet werden?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Starte das Netzteil doch einfach ohne Mainboard: Klick 
Wenn dein Netzteil keine farbigen Kabel hat - hier die Zuordnung der Pins: Klick

Eine kleine Last zusätzlich zur Pumpe anzuschließen ist dann aber sinnvoll, da vor allem ältere ATX-Netzteile schlecht mit sehr geringer Last arbeiten. Zum Beispiel kannst du eine DVD-Laufwerk oder eine alte Festplatte als zusätzlichen Verbraucher zu Pumpe anschließen.

Edit: 
Mit dem Tachosignal der Pumpe kannst du die Lüfter nicht regeln. Ein PWM-Signal gibt sie nicht aus. Einen PWM-Splitter kannst du mit der Pumpe deshalb nicht ansteuern (ich gehe deiner Beschreibung nach mal davon aus, dass es sich bei der Platine des Enthoo Primo um einen PWM-Splitter handelt).
Wenn du per Spannung regeln willst, müsstest du den FAN-Anschluss der Pumpe nutzen. Dieser ist aber nur bis 5W belastbar. Für Lüfter mit höherer Gesamtleistung bräuchtest du eine Verstärker-Platine. Deren Ausgangsspannung könntest du dann auf den Splitter geben und so wären die angeschlossenen Lüfter per Spannung über die Aquasuite regelbar. PWM-Lüfter lassen sich aber oft nicht sonderlich gut über die Spannung regeln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erste Frage beantworte ich mit ja, zweite mit Nein. Das tachosignal ist rein zum auslesen der Drehzahl. Da wird gar nichts mit gesteuert. Die aquastream wird eh über die Software gesteuert. Es wäre sinnfrei, die pumpe von zwei Stellen gleichzeitig steuern zu wollen. Zumal man die eh einmalig einstellt und dann in Ruhe lässt


----------



## -Kerby- (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal, ihr habt mich beide nicht richtig verstanden oder ich habe es sehr schlecht beschrieben.

Zum 1.:
Ich weiss, dass ich das NT ohne MB und allem
einschalten kann (habe ja extra hierfür zur Aquastream XT Ultra einen ATX Stecker erhalten, der das grüne Kabel mit einem schwarzen Massekabel kurzschliesst). Meine Frage war lediglich, ob ich das NT an dessen Schalter ein- und ausschalten kann, ohne diesen Stecker am ATX Kabel des NTs jedesmal entfernen zu müssen und ob dieses Verfahren der Pumpe schaden würde.

Zum Thema Pumpe und Fan Hub des Enthoo Primo:
Der Hub vom Case wird extra mit einem Molex versorgt und versorgt somit die Lüfter.
Mit einem PWM Signal können die Lüfter am
Hub gesteuert werden. Meine Intension ist es,
mit einem Signal der Pumpe (dieses Feature ist ja bei der Ultra Edition dabei) diesen Hub zu steuern. Dies würde ja dann mit dem FAN-Anschluss der Pumpe funktionieren und per Aquasuite könnte ich somit alle Lüfter am Hub steuern. Die Pumpe selber muss den Hub nicht versorgen, sondern gibt lediglich das PWM Signal an den Hub.

Die Pumpe wollte ich auserdem sowieso nicht zweimal steuern. Die Pumpe wird per USB gesteuert. Sie soll lediglich mit ihrem FAN-Anschluss den Hub steuern. Falls das aber nicht geht, werden die Lüfter halt über den CPU-Fan Anschluss des MBs gesteuert.

Edit:
Frage 2 hat sich geklärt. Die Pumpe hat ja keinen PWM-Signalausgang für Lüfter...


----------



## VJoe2max (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Zum 1.:
> Ich weiss, dass ich das NT ohne MB und allem
> einschalten kann (habe ja extra hierfür zur Aquastream XT Ultra einen ATX Stecker erhalten, der das grüne Kabel mit einem schwarzen Massekabel kurzschliesst). Meine Frage war lediglich, ob ich das NT an dessen Schalter ein- und ausschalten kann, ohne diesen Stecker am ATX Kabel des NTs jedesmal entfernen zu müssen und ob dieses Verfahren der Pumpe schaden würde.



Das ist der Netzschalter - von daher kann man damit natürlich das Netzteil ein und Ausschalten. Der Pumpe ist das egal. Ob z.B. der Netzteil Hersteller eine solche Vorgehensweise befürworten würde ist ne anderen Frage, obwohl man davon ausgehen kann, dass es dem Netzteil keinen Schaden zufügt. 



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pumpe und Fan Hub des Enthoo Primo:
> Der Hub vom Case wird extra mit einem Molex versorgt und versorgt somit die Lüfter.
> Mit einem PWM Signal können die Lüfter am
> Hub gesteuert werden. Meine Intension ist es,
> ...



Das hatte ich ja oben schon beschrieben . Ein Tachosignal ist halt nun mal kein PWM Signal und kann auch nicht einfach als solches genutzt werden und der Fananschluss wird über Spannung geregelt - halt also auch nichts mit PWM zu tun. 

Wenn du statt auf PWM zu setzen mehr als die Lüfter die die Pumpe selbst packt, über die Software der Pumpe per Spannung regeln willst, ohne eine extra Steuerung zu benutzen, kannst du das über eine Verstärkerplatine tun. Wenn dazu als Verteiler weiter der Lüfterhub des Gehäuses genutzt werden soll, und dieser normalerweise mit einem 4Pin-Molex-Stecker vom Netzteil versorgt wird, müsstest du, um die daran angeschlossenen Lüfter über Pumpe und Verstärker Platine per Spannung steuern zu können, halt einen Adapter vom Ausgang der Verstärkerplatine auf 4-Pin Molex nehmen und den Hub so anschließen. Ein recht aufwändiger Weg und auch nicht optimal, denn für PWM-Lüfter würde ich von dieser Methode aus o. g. Gründen wie gesagt  abraten. 

Solange du nur die Möglichkeit haben willst, die Lüfter manuell per PWM-Signal zu regeln - warum nimmst du nicht ein PWM-Signal vom Mainboard? Was so zwar nicht geht, wäre eine automatische PWM-Regelung der Lüfterdrehzahl nach der Wassertempaeratur, wie du sie mit einem Aquaero ab Version 5 realisieren könntest, aber manuell regeln könntest du die Lüfter so ja ganz simpel.


----------



## -Kerby- (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich ja auch machen.
Alles andere wäre viel zu aufwändig.
Wüsste nur nicht, welche Software ich zum steuern des Fan Hubs nutzen könnte, also
welche Software ich nutzen soll für das Steuern des PWM Signals am CPU Fan Anschluss.

Dann habe ich es wohl nicht ganz richtig verstanden  dankeschön

Dann eine andere Frage.
Was PWM bedeutet und wie es funktioniert,
ist mir vollkommend bewusst. Was aber hat es
es mit dem Tachosignal dann auf sich?

PS: ich liebe dein Profilbild!


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das tachosignal dient rein zur Kontrolle. Weniger, damit du die Geschwindigkeit kennst sondern mehr dazu, dass du eine funktionsbestätigung hast. 

Das pwm-hub lässt sich wie ein einzelner Lüfter über das BIOS regeln.


----------



## -Kerby- (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Das tachosignal dient rein zur Kontrolle. Weniger, damit du die Geschwindigkeit kennst sondern mehr dazu, dass du eine funktionsbestätigung hast.
> 
> Das pwm-hub lässt sich wie ein einzelner Lüfter über das BIOS regeln.



Danke! Bios weiss ich ja schon. Jedoch kann ich dort, so scheint es mir, keine Lüfterkurven einstellen, sondern nur, bei welcher Temperatur die maximale Drehzahl ist. Deshalb habe ich an ein separates Programm gedacht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach Mainboard ist das zugehörige Programm nicht Verkehr. Bei Asus zb die Fan expert Software.


----------



## HighGrow22 (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Solange du nur die Möglichkeit haben willst, die Lüfter manuell per  PWM-Signal zu regeln - warum nimmst du nicht ein PWM-Signal vom  Mainboard? Was so zwar nicht geht, wäre eine automatische PWM-Regelung  der Lüfterdrehzahl nach der Wassertempaeratur, wie du sie mit einem  Aquaero ab Version 5 realisieren könntest, aber manuell regeln könntest  du die Lüfter so ja ganz simpel.






FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Je nach Mainboard ist das zugehörige Programm nicht Verkehr. Bei Asus zb die Fan expert Software.



Nicht ganz irrelevant dabei ist es, welche lüfter du verwenden möchtest .
Ich habe das Enthoo Primo selbst und bin momentan auch am Lösen des Problems ...
Der Hub ist nur für 3-Pin Lüfter , also nicht für PWM ausgelegt .
Momentan hab ich es so geregelt : Alle 3 Pin Lüfter laufen über den PWM Hub , welcher am Mainboard angeschlossen ist. 
Meine PWM Lüfter betreibe ich direkt am Mainboard.  das funktioniert auch insofern man  keine Lüfterkurve in Abhängigkeit der Wassertemperatur nutzen möchte ( Asus Fan Expert Software, bzw. AI3 ) .
manuell lässt sich alles wunderbar konfigurieren , nur der automatik modus der software funktioniert leider nicht wirklich .
mein mainboard (Asus Maximus VII Hero) verfügt über einen Temperatursensoreingang , an welchen ich einen sensor für die wassertemperatur angeschlossen habe. 
die temperaturwerte in der Asus Software stimmen auch , nur funktioniert der automatische modus in zusammenhang mit der lüfterkurve leider nicht.
der Asus Support wusste auf dieses problem bisher leider auch keine antwort .
ich werd das ganze jetzt über einen aquaero und einen pwm splitter regeln , dann sollte das kein thema mehr sein


----------



## VJoe2max (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm - ich war davon ausgegangen dass dieser Phanteks Fan-Hub ein normaler PWM-Splitter ist. Nachdem ich mir das Ding auf deinen Beitrag hin jetzt mal genauer angesehen habe, ist klar warum du kürzlich nach einem richtigen PWM-Splitter fragtest. 

Das Phanteks-Teil ist ja eine ganz billige passive Pseudo PWM-Lüftersteurung wie man sie vor 10 Jahren nutzte. Im Prinzip also nichts anders als ein Zerhacker, der die Frequenz nicht mal selbst erzeugt, sondern ein PWM-Signal dafür nutzt. Entsprechend werden angeschlossene Lüfter damit u. U. schön fiepen und sich auch nicht gescheit regeln lassen. Da kann man nur dazu raten, das Teil raus zu schmeißen und einen richtigen PWM-Splitter zu nutzen, wenn man PWM-Lüfter verwenden will. Für Spannungsgeregelte 3-Pin-Lüfter ist eine richtige Lüftersteuerung angebracht, statt diesem Lowend-"Konstrukt" von Phanteks.

So ein Teil wie dieser "PWM"-Fan-Hub entspricht irgendwie nicht gerade dem wertigen Eindruck die Firma immer zu vermitteln versucht...


----------



## mda31 (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit PWM Lüftern und Splitter (Der Phobya-Zerhacker) hab ich am Wochenende auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Ergebnis, wieder auf 3Pin zu gehen.


----------



## DOcean (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Phanteks-Teil ist ja eine ganz billige passive Pseudo PWM-Lüftersteurung wie man sie vor 10 Jahren nutzte. Im Prinzip also nichts anders als ein Zerhacker, der die Frequenz nicht mal selbst erzeugt, sondern ein PWM-Signal dafür nutzt. Entsprechend werden angeschlossene Lüfter damit u. U. schön fiepen und sich auch nicht gescheit regeln lassen. Da kann man nur dazu raten, das Teil raus zu schmeißen und einen richtigen PWM-Splitter zu nutzen, wenn man PWM-Lüfter verwenden will. Für Spannungsgeregelte 3-Pin-Lüfter ist eine richtige Lüftersteuerung angebracht, statt diesem Lowend-"Konstrukt" von Phanteks.



Das Teil hat nun mal nur 3-Pin Ausgänge ist also für 4-Pin PWM Lüfter nicht geeignet.

Wo ist das ein Zerhacker? Der wird aus der PWM vom 4-Pin, einfach eine PWM an seinen Ausgängen generieren (im einfachsten Fall einfach ein FET).

Das Teil kostet nichtmal 20€, dafür kann man keine analogen Ausgänge erwarten. You get what you pay for...


----------



## VJoe2max (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Wo ist das ein Zerhacker? Der wird aus der PWM vom 4-Pin, einfach eine PWM an seinen Ausgängen generieren (im einfachsten Fall einfach ein FET).


Genau das war mit Zerhacker gemeint . Die Versorgungsspannung wird direkt, vergleichweise niederfrequent und ohne Rückkoppelung der momentanen Rotorstellung zerhackt. So hat man früher bei billigen Lüftersteuerungen versucht normale 3-Pin Lüfter zu steuern, um sich richtige Spannungsregler zu sparen - mit dem Effekt, dass die Lüfter fürchterlich fiepten und der Regelbereich stark eingeschränkt wird. Genau das ist mit dem Phanteks Teil bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch auch zu erwarten. Diese Methode ist deshalb eigentlich schon seit Jahren sogar bei Billigst-Lüftersteurungen von der Bildfläche verschwunden - und das zu recht . 
Bei PWM-Lüftern, die das selbst machen, funktioniert das deshalb, weil die Motorelektronik des Lüfters darauf abgestimmt ist und das Signal so sauber umgesetzt werden kann - aber dazu muss dem Lüfter eben das PWM-Signal übergeben werden und nicht eine nach dem PWM-Signal zerhackte Versorgungsspanung. Für 3-Pin-Lüfter ist diese Methode einfach ein steinzeitliches Relikt. 



DOcean schrieb:


> Das Teil kostet nichtmal 20€, dafür kann man keine analogen Ausgänge erwarten. You get what you pay for...


Naja hier ist es ja eher ein mitgeliefertes Werbe-Feature zum Gehäuse - von daher ist die Nutzlosigkleit verschmerzbar, aber man zahlt´s unnötiger Weise natürlich trotzdem mit. Wer das einzeln für 20€ kauft, dem ist sowieso nicht zu helfen. Für das Geld gibt´s sowohl für PWM-Lüfter als auch für 3-Pin-Lüfter bereits erheblich besseres. Bei PWM-Splittern sind ordentliche Exemplare bzw. Kabel für 2 bis 8 Lüfter weit unter 10€ zu haben (selbst gebaut noch günstiger) und eine Steuerung für 3-Pin-Lüfter über Spannung ist ebenfalls erheblich günstiger machbar. Ein Stepdownwandler kostet z. B. nicht mal 4€ und kann je nach Variante locker 20W und mehr sauber über Spannung regeln.


----------



## HighGrow22 (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also der fan hub des Enthoo Primo funktioniert schon, das stell ich mal ausser frage ! 
es lassen sich wirklich alle lüfter gut regeln und keiner tanzt aus der reihe. 
lediglich die software von asus scheint hier ein problem zu bereiten, da hier die lüfterkurven nicht automatisch arbeiten


----------



## SimplyAlegend (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss auch mal sagen das mein Phanteks Fan hub keinerlei Geräusche bei den Lüftern verursacht, der Regelbereich der Lüfter ist von 400 rpm bis 1200 rpm bei den Phanteks Lüftern auch ziemlich breit. Meine PWM Noiseblocker können nicht so weit runter.
Ich kann sogar mit der Fan Software von Asus den Drehzahlbereich auslesen lassen und dann die Lüfterkurve anpassen, nach dem PWm Signal  werden auch wircklich alle Lüfter geregelt.

Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie das Teil genau funktioniert.


----------



## DOcean (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Genau das war mit Zerhacker gemeint . Die Versorgungsspsnnung wird direkt, vergleichweise niederfrequent und ohne Rückkoppelung der momentanen Rotorstellung zerhackt. So hat man früher bei billigen Lüftersteuerungen versucht normale 3-Pin Lüfter zu steuern, um sich richtige Spannungsregler zu sparen - mit dem Effekt, dass die Lüfter fürchterlich fiepten und der Regelbereich stark eingeschränkt wird. Genau das ist mit dem Phanteks Teil bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch auch zu erwarten. Diese Methode ist deshalb eigentlich schon seit Jahren sogar bei Billigst-Lüftersteurungen von der Bildfläche verschwunden - und das zu recht .



zu recht gar nicht, es ist immer noch eine günstige Variante Lüfter zu steuern, mit Einschränkungen was Geräusche und Tachosignal angeht.

Gerade der Regelbereich erhöht sich bei der Nutzung von PWM, zeig mir mal einen Lüfter der mit 1V am Versorgungspin noch vernünftig läuft, mit PWM geht das (dann ist logischerweise die passende PWM Stellung gemeint das sich im Mittel 1V ergibt)

Klar ist ein 4-Pin Lüfter besser keine Frage


----------



## mda31 (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der letzte Satz verwirrt mich ein wenig. Klar ist eine 4-Pin Lüftersteuerung ist besser oder Klar ist ein 4-Pin Lüfter ist besser? + keine Frage

Wenn ein PWM Lüfter einen Regelbereich von 500RPM bis 1400 hat und er auf 500 immer noch ein Klangbild abgibt der MIR nicht zusagt (dieses Lüfterthema ist echt leidig), dann kann ein 3Pin Lüfter mit besseren Charakteristika doch auch wesentlich besser sein.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, mal wieder ne Wakü zusammen gestellt und bestellt.. und schon wieder knacke ich die 800 Euro Grenze.. is mir schleierhaft wir irh nen ganzes System samt Steuerung etc. immer für 300 Euro zusammen bekommt...


----------



## VJoe2max (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@mda31: Aus dem Kontext ergibt sich, dass er Folgendes meint: Ein 4Pin Lüfter an einer  4Pin-Lüftersterung ist die bessere Wahl als ein 3Pin-Lüfter der mit zerhackter Versorgungsspannung versorgt wird.
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Dass der Regelbereich jedoch größer würde, wenn normale 3Pin-Lüfter mit getakteter Versorgungspannung betrieben werden, ist im Normalfall falsch. Das Gegenteil ist meistens der Fall. Man kann nicht das PWM-Tastverhältnis linear auf eine ensprechende konstant Versorgungsspannung umrechnen.  Was letztlich zählt ist die Drehzahl und die senkt man bei der Methode im Normalfall nicht unter das Niveau was beim gleichen Lüfter mit Spannungsregelung erreicht werden kann. Ausnahmen bestätigen hier zwar die Regel, aber das hat mehr mit Zufall zu tun, falls ein Lüfter zufällig mit der anliegenden Frequenz harmoniert (dann fiept er auch nicht).
Mit richtigen PWM-Lüftern (auch PWM-Pumpen) die auch mit einem PWM-Signal gefüttert werden sieht das anders aus. Hier kommt man in der Tat häufig mit der Minimal-Drehzahl unter das Niveau baugleicher Lüfter (oder Pumpen), die mit per Spannungsabsenkung runter geregelt werden, aber das liegt daran, dass das PWM-Signal hier eben stets passend zum Motor verarbeitet wird. Nicht umsonst gibt es bestimmte Regeln wie das PWM-Signal auszusehen hat, damit PWM-Lüfter es sauber verarbeiten können. Auf eine zerhackte Versorgungsspannung sind Lüfter aber nicht ausgelegt (weder 3Pin noch 4Pin-Lüfter). 

Dass die urtümliche PWM-Methode einfach der Versorgungsspannung das Tastverhältnis aufzuprägen in gewissem Maße funktioniert bestreite ich nicht, aber es funktioniert eben bei den meisten Lüfter ziemlich schlecht und führt sehr häufig zu oben erwähnten Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich durfte leider feststellen, dass mein pwm-modul nicht für meine lüfter taugt. 
ich habe mir einfach auf gut glück dieses modul gekauft: 6V-90V 15A Puls Breite PWM DC Motor Beschleunigen Steuerpult Schalter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
ab etwa 80% fangen die lüfter an zu klackern und zu surren und ab etwa 75% drehen sie garnicht mehr. 
ich hab auch eine led-leiste dran getestet, die wird ganz normal gedimmt. was über pwm doch eigentlich nicht gehen sollte, oder?


----------



## -Kerby- (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wakü-System endlich zusammengebaut. Ein ganzer Tag Arbeit... nur um so viele Dinge so gut wie möglich zu
machen und auch weil ich mir überlegen musste, wie ich das NT zum Entlüften/Befüllen einschalten kann bzw.
welche andere Möglichkeiten ich hatte. Das DPP 10 ließ sich einfach keineswegs einschalten, weshalb
ich es dann per Mund und Unterdruck machen musste. Hatte etwas von dem Ethandiol im Mund, aber sofort
ausgespuckt... widerlich und giftig zugleich.

Wie auch immer, das System läuft, die Temperaturen sind merklich besser. Habe nur noch ein Problem...
Ich finde, mein gesamtes System scheint lauter zu sein. Ob es an den Phanteks Lüftern liegt???
Vermutlich wäre eine gescheihte Lüftersteuerung mit passenden Lüftern angebracht (aber dann nur auf 3-Pin, Aquaero Pro mit 4-Pin ist mir viiiel zu teuer). Budget für eine Lüftersteuerung sollte auch nicht über 50€...
Welches wäre dann sinnvoll, da ich immerhin die Lüfter bei ihrer niedrigsten Drehzahl laufen lassen möchte.
Aktuell sind ja 4 solcher 140mm Phanteks-Lüfter eingebaut (einen hab ich rausgenommen, da das Lager
geschliffen hat). Da würde ich 4 T.B. Silence installieren (2 im 120mm Format sind schon am Radiator).

Ist dieser hier einwandfrei? Erfüllt eig.
alles was ich wollte. 
Scythe Kaze Master Flat II - 5,25" schwarz | Steuergeräte | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Welche Wassertemperatur sollte nicht überschritten werden? Ich vermute, 40°C, oder?


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das liegt an den Phanteks Lüftern 
wie schnell läst du sie denn drehen ? 

ich hab aktuell noch 2 Phanteks drin, die sind in der Front ....   dazu dann 4x Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm  und 3 x NB PK-2  jeweils auf den Radiatoren .
Die Phanteks werd ich noch austauschen in nächster Zeit, dann ist alles gut !
wobei ich sagen muss dass man auch die lüfter mit entsprechender regelung leise bekommt.
also 40°C Wassertemp sind schon recht viel meiner meinung nach ,  ich habe nach 3 Std  Battlefield je nach Raumtemp und Lüftergeschwindigkeiten zwischen 30 und 33°C 
CPU : 50°C und VGA 47-49°C

@-Kerby-  mach mal ein paar bilder vom Gehäuse, würd mich interessieren wie du alles verbaut hast


----------



## Itachiultra (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo kann mir wer vielleicht helfen?
Ich stelle mir gerade eine Wasserkühlung zusammen und wollte fragen ob dies 

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...-EK-ACF-Fitting-13-10mm-G1-4-gold::30910.html

alles wäre was ich an Anschluss brauche. Danke!


----------



## mda31 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Winkel (45 und 90 Grad) würde ich mit rein nehmen. Helfen immer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Wakü-System endlich zusammengebaut. Ein ganzer Tag Arbeit... nur um so viele Dinge so gut wie möglich zu
> machen und auch weil ich mir überlegen musste, wie ich das NT zum Entlüften/Befüllen einschalten kann bzw.
> welche andere Möglichkeiten ich hatte. Das DPP 10 ließ sich einfach keineswegs einschalten, weshalb
> ich es dann per Mund und Unterdruck machen musste. Hatte etwas von dem Ethandiol im Mund, aber sofort
> ...


Ich rate dir zu einer Aquaero 5LT mit Passivkühler.


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich durfte leider feststellen, dass mein pwm-modul nicht für meine lüfter taugt.
> ich habe mir einfach auf gut glück dieses modul gekauft: 6V-90V 15A Puls Breite PWM DC Motor Beschleunigen Steuerpult Schalter: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> ab etwa 80% fangen die lüfter an zu klackern und zu surren und ab etwa 75% drehen sie garnicht mehr.
> ich hab auch eine led-leiste dran getestet, die wird ganz normal gedimmt. was über pwm doch eigentlich nicht gehen sollte, oder?



Doch klar, ergibt häufig ne komische Kennlinie (LEDs müssen log. gedimmt werden), aber es geht
Ich vermute mal das die 15kHz nicht zu deinem Lüfter passen



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @mda31: Aus dem Kontext ergibt sich, dass er Folgendes meint: Ein 4Pin Lüfter an einer  4Pin-Lüftersterung ist die bessere Wahl als ein 3Pin-Lüfter der mit zerhackter Versorgungsspannung versorgt wird.
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.



Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kerby da bin ich froh das ich eine 230v Pumpe habe. Entlüften und befüllen läuft da immer ohne Probleme.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat auf jeden Fall den Vorteil, dass man nichts am Netzteil rumklemmen muss und so. Man darf nur nicht vergessen, die anzuschalten, wenn der pc angemacht wird


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für sowas hab ich ein altes AT NT (ja richtig ohne X) das hat auch keine Leerlaufprobleme


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür gibt es ja Master/Slave Steckdosenleisten


----------



## Tues86 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

könnt Ihr mir vielleicht ein gutes Fertiggemisch oder einen Zusatz in der Farbe Rot empfehlen?


----------



## sh4sta (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir vielleicht ein gutes Fertiggemisch oder einen Zusatz in der Farbe Rot empfehlen?



Mayhems Pre-Mix X1 Blood Red 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Benutze ich selber. Keine Probleme mit dem Fertiggemisch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als farbzusatz wäre mayhems dye zu empfehlen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Hat auf jeden Fall den Vorteil, dass man nichts am Netzteil rumklemmen muss und so. Man darf nur nicht vergessen, die anzuschalten, wenn der pc angemacht wird


Ich habe dazu eine master slave steckdosenleiste. Diese Schalter nicht nur die Pumpe, sondern auch Monitore und andere Geräte mit an oder aus.


----------



## Tues86 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sh4sta schrieb:


> Mayhems Pre-Mix X1 Blood Red 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Benutze ich selber. Keine Probleme mit dem Fertiggemisch.



Hast du ein Bild von der Farbe im System? Das Rot soll zum Asus RoG Design passen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kannst du auch das Double protect Ultra in rot nehmen , fand ich farblich sehr gut


----------



## -Kerby- (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Das liegt an den Phanteks Lüftern
> wie schnell läst du sie denn drehen ?
> 
> ich hab aktuell noch 2 Phanteks drin, die sind in der Front ....   dazu dann 4x Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm  und 3 x NB PK-2  jeweils auf den Radiatoren .
> ...



Ja, das liegt zu 100% an den Phanteks Lüftern und an den schrottigen PWM-Hub. Der ist wirklich schlecht ^^ wenn ich ein oder zwei Lüfter entferne (im Betrieb) werden die übrigen immer schneller.
Ist nur noch einer am Hub, dreht er deutlich schneller wie 20% im Bios eingestellt (habe im Bios meines Asus Boards eingestellt, dass die Lüfter nie mehr oder weniger als 20% drehen sollen).
Die Pumpe selber ist total leise. Nichts, aber wirklich fast gar nichts zu hören, nur beim Starten des PCs hört man kurz was blubbern oder so ähnlich und das verfliegt direkt wieder.

Habe nun alle Phanteks Lüfter rausgesteckt und meine zwei T.B. Silence direkt ans Board verbunden. Jetzt laufen sie noch leiser, als mit dem PWM-Hub. Man hört aber ein leichtes klackern,
weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll, ein sehr leises in kurzen Intervallen hörbares Klackern bei den Lüftern. Mich störts, da ich so mega empfindlich bin gerade, weil ich auf jedes kleines Fiepchen achte 
Keine Ahnung, ob das normal für die T.B. Silence sind, dass sind aber ganz sicher die Lager. Es ist wirklich leise, aber hörbar. Austauschen oder behalten? Ich weiss nicht...

Die Temperaturen meiner Gerätschaften ist komplett identisch mit deinen. Gut, meine CPU wird mit der Zeit wärmer (Peak anfangs bei 50°C), da meine Lüfter auch nicht schneller drehen,
sondern konstant mit 20%. Die Wassertemperatur lese ich mit der Pumpe aus und das höchste was ich bisher sehen konnte waren 28°C, aber ich muss auch mal 3 Stunden oder so spielen, weil bis die
Grenze der Wassertemperatur erreicht ist, dauert es sehr lange.

Die Phanteks krieg ich nirgendwie wirklich leiser. Mein alter PC mit NZXT usw... war da leiser, als mit all den Phanteks und ich will ja nicht ins negative mit einer Wakü rutschen, sondern bessere Ergebnisse
erzielen. Mir scheint es, als ob die NZXT Lüfter besser sind als die von Phantek.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator (240mm - 30mm) ist in der Front, Pumpe ca. bei den HDD-Schächten (habe ich komplett entfernt, da ich nur SSDs verwende).



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zu einer Aquaero 5LT mit Passivkühler.



Warum gerade dieser? Reicht der Scythe Kaze Master Flat 2 nicht aus? Ich will die Lüftern einfach auf 5V oder so einstellen.
Der Scythe dreht die Lüfter sogar selber automatisch beim Starten höher an und senkt dann die Spannung auf bis zu 3.7V.
..und wie ist das mit Passivlüftern gemeint? 

Allgemein:
Ja das mit dem NT ist halt schon so eine blöde Sache  aber ich habe mir gut aushelfen können. Mit meiner starken Lunge bin ich fast gleichauf mit der Pumpe 

*EDIT:*
Meine Pumpe (Aquastream XT Ultra) lasse ich bei 3000RPM drehen. Ist die Mindestdrehzahl. Schlecht? Ich hatte eig. rausgelesen, dass der Durchfluss relativ wenig
bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die Temperatur einnimmt.


----------



## Tues86 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch das Double protect Ultra in rot nehmen , fand ich farblich sehr gut



Alles klar  nehmen die sich was in der Kühlleistung? Sicherlich nicht oder?


----------



## mda31 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Kerby: Durchfluss ist relativ wumpe solange irgendwie 30 oder 60 Liter pro Stunde nicht unterschritten wird. Solange die Temps in Ordnung sind also vernachlässigbar. Die 120er T.B. Silence hab ich gestern zum Ersten Mal in der Hand gehabt und konnte bei beiden kein Klackern oder Fiepen feststellen. Weder auf 12, 7 oder 5 Volt (waren aber direkt, je nach Kombination, an das Netzteil angeschlossen).


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ja, das liegt zu 100% an den Phanteks Lüftern und an den schrottigen PWM-Hub. Der ist wirklich schlecht ^^ wenn ich ein oder zwei Lüfter entferne (im Betrieb) werden die übrigen immer schneller.
> Ist nur noch einer am Hub, dreht er deutlich schneller wie 20% im Bios eingestellt (habe im Bios meines Asus Boards eingestellt, dass die Lüfter nie mehr oder weniger als 20% drehen sollen).



OK dann ist der wirklich schlecht. Würde mich ja fast reizen den einmal auseinander zunehmen, also wenn du den über hast -> PN


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so schlecht finde ich die Lüfter garnicht ... Bei mir kein klackern oder schleifen zu hören und der Durchsatz ist auch völlig ok . Lediglich wenn man sie aufdreht sind sie entsprechend laut . 
Der pwm hub erfüllt seinen Zweck , funktioniert mit den 3 pin Lüftern ja auch ganz gut


----------



## -Kerby- (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achjaaa, welche Lüfter meinst du? Die von Phantek oder die Enermax? Die Enermax finde ich super, aber habe leider so ein leises Klackern/Rattern, dass mich schon stört.
Ob das jetzt bei allen Lüftern ist  anscheinend ja nicht oder ich bin einfach zu sensibel.

Allein die Billigvariante (Lüftersteuerung) vom NZXT Phantom Big Tower fand ich besser, wie diesen PWM-Hub.
Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen Lüftersteuerung du dich schon so auseinandergesetzt hast, aber das Teil vom Enthoo Primo ist echt nix gutes 
Wenns dir reicht, darauf kommt es nur an! Mir reichts nicht, ich brauch was besseres, wo ich sogar gerne mal selber Hand anlegen darf per Regler etc 

@DOcean:
ich kann dir den Hub schicken, aber mal ehrlich. Die Platine ist sooo winzig, da schick ich dir lieber Bilder und ich bin mir sicher,
dass dir das reichen wird ^^ Wenn du jetzt wissen willst, wieviel Layer die Platine hat usw, da werden dann wohl Bilder nicht mehr ausreichen.
Die Leiterbahnen könnte ich dir eventuell mit Paint zeichnen...


----------



## mda31 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schließ die Enermax mal direkt an ein 4Pin Molex des Netzteils an. Evtl. werden die von der Steuerung des MoBos "beeinflusst". Ich hab Stifte aus genau dem Teil hier Geizhals Deutschland rausoperiert und isoliert sodas man die 2 Stifte / die 4 3Pin Buchsen direkt in ein 4Pin Molex stecken kann (Gelb plus Schwarz=12Volt; Gelb plus Rot=7Volt; Rot plus Schwarz=5Volt). Damit kann man dann ziemlich schnell 4 oder mehr Lüfter (mit weiteren Weichen) auf diesen Versorgungsstufen testen und oder betreiben (gibts auch fertig ohne basteln).

Als manuelle Lüftersteuerung bin ich mit der hier Lian Li PT-FN07, LÃ¼ftersteuerung 1-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sehr zufrieden. Aber bisher nur mit einem Lüfter-Model getestet (ändert sich bald).


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze ein Aquaero 5 lt  
Der pwm hub war nur eine Übergangslösung !


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Kerby- schrieb:


> @DOcean:
> ich kann dir den Hub schicken, aber mal ehrlich. Die Platine ist sooo winzig, da schick ich dir lieber Bilder und ich bin mir sicher,
> dass dir das reichen wird ^^ Wenn du jetzt wissen willst, wieviel Layer die Platine hat usw, da werden dann wohl Bilder nicht mehr ausreichen.
> Die Leiterbahnen könnte ich dir eventuell mit Paint zeichnen...



Das wäre cool, würde mich mal interessieren was da drauf ist...


----------



## -Kerby- (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Ich nutze ein Aquaero 5 lt
> Der pwm hub war nur eine Übergangslösung !



Ich werde es mal mit dem Scythe probieren und meine Erfahrungen zu diesem Gerät hier wiedergeben.

Achja, hier die Bilder vom Hub:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein kollege hat das pwm-hub in seinem enthoo primo im einsatz und hat dort alle lüfter angeschlossen. der hat glaube ich auch ausschliesslich die 140er 3pin phanteks lüfter.
laut dem, was er sagt, hat phanteks ihm auf nachfrage erzählt, das teil würde nur dann einwandfrei funktionieren, wenn man das pwm-signal über den cpu_fan abgreift. 
wobei ich mich frage, was es für einen unterschied machen sollte, wenn ich das von einem cha_fan abgreife. pwm ist pwm, oder irre ich?


----------



## -Kerby- (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte das Teil sowieso am CPU_FAN angeschlossen, aber ja... soetwas habe ich auch gelesen. Warum, wusste ich auch nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es war auch interessanterweise wirklich so, sobald wir das hub an einem der anderen pwm-fähigen anschlüsse angeklemmt hatten, ging das nicht mehr und die lüfter liefen auf voller leistung. 
selbst über die AI suite bzw FanExpert liess sich dann nichts regeln. 
mich wundert aber auch, warum sie bei dem pwm-kabel auch die stromführungen mit verdrahtet haben. wer das hub braucht, hat da doch meist eh soviele lüfter dran, dass man die zusätzliche stromversorung anklemmen muss.


----------



## Lt.Ford (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> laut dem, was er sagt, hat phanteks ihm auf nachfrage erzählt, das teil würde nur dann einwandfrei funktionieren, wenn man das pwm-signal über den cpu_fan abgreift.
> wobei ich mich frage, was es für einen unterschied machen sollte, wenn ich das von einem cha_fan abgreife. pwm ist pwm, oder irre ich?



Das dachte ich eigentlich auch.... ^^
Wollte den Hub an meiner Grafikkarte (per Adapter) anschließen, aber er verweigert den Dienst.
Lediglich am CPU_FAN-Anschluss funktioniert er.


----------



## HighGrow22 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> es war auch interessanterweise wirklich so, sobald wir das hub an einem der anderen pwm-fähigen anschlüsse angeklemmt hatten, ging das nicht mehr und die lüfter liefen auf voller leistung.
> selbst über die AI suite bzw FanExpert liess sich dann nichts regeln.
> mich wundert aber auch, warum sie bei dem pwm-kabel auch die stromführungen mit verdrahtet haben. wer das hub braucht, hat da doch meist eh soviele lüfter dran, dass man die zusätzliche stromversorung anklemmen muss.



Habt ihr sie auch richtig angeschlossen ? 
Sorry wenn ich frage , aber das dingt funktioniert bei mir so wie es soll


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, war korrekt angeschlossen. Am CPU Fan ging das ja einwandfrei, nur an den anderen nicht. Wir haben auch mit einem pwm Lüfter getestet, ob es an dem Anschluss am Board lag. Mit dem Lüfter hat es keinerlei Probleme gegeben


----------



## -Kerby- (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Klar, war korrekt angeschlossen. Am CPU Fan ging das ja einwandfrei, nur an den anderen nicht. Wir haben auch mit einem pwm Lüfter getestet, ob es an dem Anschluss am Board lag. Mit dem Lüfter hat es keinerlei Probleme gegeben



Also an meinem Mainboard gibt es auch Channels für Gehäuselüfter, die 4 Pins haben. Aber 4 Pins
heißen da nicht PWM. Im Handbuch steht, dass der 4. Pin ein"+5V" Pin ist.
Wahrscheinlich ist es auch so bei dem von dir genannten Board.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde mich wundern, denn davon höre ich zum ersten mal. Das ist ja eher nicht Standard. Oftmals ist aber auch ein 4pin verlötet aber trotzdem nicht pwm-fähig. Da ist pin 4 einfach tot.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ist jetzt mein Plan:

Hardware:
Mainboard: Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 
Hat ein Schwarzes PCB mit Blauen Kühlern und Anschlüssen. 
Da aber SpaWa+ NB jetzt auf Wasser sind, wird der SpaWa kühler Blau lackiert, da dieser Vollkupfer ist.

RAM: GSkill RipJawsX 1600/8GB (Roter Kühler)
Werden die Kühler Blau Lackiert.

Grafikkarte: HD7950 WF3 @ Crossfire (Blaues PCB)
Bekommt noch eine Blaue Backplatte.

Netzteil: OCZ Stealthxstream 2 700w (Blau/Schwarz)

Tower: Thermaltake Core V71 ist bald in mein Besitz!!

So, ich werde mir Blaue Schläuche von Masterkleer holen und Mayhems Pastel Blue Berry.

Gut Idee oder???


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbiger schlauch und farbige Flüssigkeit zusammen? Sinnfrei. 
Ansonsten klingt der Plan gut


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die blauen Schläuche von Masterkleer, sind durchsichtig, deswegen.
Ich will den Blau Effekt noch mehr verstärken.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, gutes Argument. Ich denke aber, dass der Effekt der Flüssigkeit bei klarem schlauch stärker ist. 
Ich hatte selber mal roten masterkleer und rote Flüssigkeit. Nur im durchsichtigen agb ist das rot der Flüssigkeit zu sehen gewesen. Also war das rot in der Flüssigkeit überflüssig


----------



## Lt.Ford (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Klar, war korrekt angeschlossen. Am CPU Fan ging das ja einwandfrei, nur an den anderen nicht. Wir haben auch mit einem pwm Lüfter getestet, ob es an dem Anschluss am Board lag. Mit dem Lüfter hat es keinerlei Probleme gegeben



Jep, normaler PWM-Lüfter lässt sich an besagtem Anschluss einwandfrei steuern. Nur eben nicht der PWM-Hub, der geht nur am CPU_FAN, warum auch immer.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Sleeving habe ich vor Marderschutzrohr aus dem KFZ-Bereich zu nehmen.
FeuerToifel also sind die masterkleer sehr undurchsichtig oder nicht?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich konnte die klare flüssigkeit nicht wirklich sehen. Die rote dann schon, aber die Farbe selber würde nicht besonders verstärkt. 
Ich würde klaren schlauch nehmen. Dann kann die Farbe im schlauch auch die volle Wirkung entfalten. Also optisch natürlich. 
Bei unterschiedlicher Farbe von Wasser und schlauch könnte es was bringen. Also zb könnte bei blauem schlauch schwarze Flüssigkeit eventuell das blau dunkler erscheinen lassen. Sehr wahrscheinlich sogar.


----------



## DOcean (4. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur weil der nicht CPU-Fan Anschluss 4-Pins hat heißt das ja nicht das er auch im 4-Pin PWM Modus ist, BIOS mal kontrolliert? im Handbuch nachgeguckt was der Anschluß wirklich kann?

Danke für die Bilder, U1 interessiert mich steht auf dem was drauf?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie schon gesagt, wir haben es mit einem pwm-lüfter gegen gecheckt. und auch im bios nachgesehen. 
und ein oder zwei andere hier haben bzw hatten ja das gleiche problem. und es wäre schon ein dummer zufall, wenn mein kollege und die beiden hier das gleiche mainboard haben.
mein kollege hat ein asus Z77 board. genauer habe ich das gerade nicht im kopf


----------



## SimplyAlegend (4. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann auf jedenfall sagen an meinem Asus X99 S funktioniert der Fanhub an allen Anschlüssen. Aber die X99 Mobos von Asus werden auch so ziemlich als einzige damit beworben das jeder header Spannung und PWM Regelung hat. 
Bei den meisten anderen kann man das ohne einen Blick in die Anleitung eh nicht sagen, da ist der 4 pin mal PWM, mal Spannung und mal garnicht regelbar (danke Gigabyte dafür...)


----------



## -Kerby- (4. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> nur weil der nicht CPU-Fan Anschluss 4-Pins hat heißt das ja nicht das er auch im 4-Pin PWM Modus ist, BIOS mal kontrolliert? im Handbuch nachgeguckt was der Anschluß wirklich kann?
> 
> Danke für die Bilder, U1 interessiert mich steht auf dem was drauf?



Jop, da steht was drauf. Auf dem Bild erkennt man es nicht wegen dem Blitz.

Der Mosfet (vermute ich mal) nennt sich: DTM4425 (über der zweiten Bezeichnung groß geschrieben) und DE33M (unter der ersten Bezeichnung kleiner geschrieben ).


----------



## DOcean (4. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann ist das Verhalten komisch...

der FET macht ja einfach nur aus der PWM des MB eine PWM der 12V der Lüfter... das sollte Last unabhängig funktionieren... komisch...


----------



## GusTarballs (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Aquatuning läuft gerade wieder eine Rabattaktion, es gibt 10% Rabatt: 

Unser dritter Geburtstag mit Rabatt-Aktion bei Aquatuning - hitzestau ? Leben mit Technik


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte gerade sagen "hab ich doch schon gepostet" aber das war im luxx xD


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GusTarballs schrieb:


> Bei Aquatuning läuft gerade wieder eine Rabattaktion, es gibt 10% Rabatt:
> 
> Unser dritter Geburtstag mit Rabatt-Aktion bei Aquatuning - hitzestau ? Leben mit Technik


[emoji106]


----------



## oelkanne (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade sagen "hab ich doch schon gepostet" aber das war im luxx xD



Steinigt Ihn


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich steinige mich erstmal selber. Ich hab gerade ne SSD geschrottet... Plötzlich Strom weg gefällt den dingern wohl nicht. Merke: klemmt alles ab, bevor du dein Netzteil zum starten der pumpe nutzt. Oder nimm ein anderes...


----------



## GusTarballs (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich steinige mich erstmal selber. Ich hab gerade ne SSD geschrottet... Plötzlich Strom weg gefällt den dingern wohl nicht. Merke: klemmt alles ab, bevor du dein Netzteil zum starten der pumpe nutzt. Oder nimm ein anderes...



So etwas ähnliches ist mir mal bei meiner Crucial SSD passiert (Strom weg, danach nicht mehr auffindbar). Ich konnte Sie aber reparieren. Im wesentlichen habe ich mich hier an diese Anleitung gehalten: 
Why did my SSD "disappear" from my system? - Crucial Community
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und kannst da was retten.


----------



## mda31 (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super ärgerlich. Aber was war denn anders als am nt den Schalter zu betätigen?


----------



## oelkanne (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum System befüllen hab ich aus alten PC´s die Netzteile genommen...sehr sehr praktisch...alles verkabeln und trotzdem kein Strom dabei


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der Reparatur versuche ich morgen mal. Vielleicht klappt es ja. 
Die SSD ist zufällig eine crucial

Edit: ich versuche es gerade mal. Für mich liesst sich das so, als soll man nur Strom abklemmen. Nicht das Datenkabel. 
@mda31: ich habe nichts anderes gemacht, als über den Schalter am Netzteil den Strom zu kappen.

noch'n edit: puh, es hat funktioniert. danke nochmal für den link!


----------



## MetallSimon (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab so ein externes Netzteil: Externes Netzteil Trafo 230V auf 4-Pin Molex 24 Watt 12 Volt 2A | eBay
Das ist echt Praktisch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, so eines sollte ich mir vielleicht auch mal zulegen. im sommer kann es dann auch als netzteil für den pc-freak-ventilator aus übrig gebliebenen lüftern dienen


----------



## mda31 (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut das Du die SSD wieder hinbekommen hast. Ich hatte da noch nie von gelesen / gehört das sowas passieren kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist so was schon einmal passiert. Da aber wegen Stromausfall an anderer Stelle, nicht wegen Schalter aus machen. 
Die SSD habe ich dann aber zurück bringen können und habe den vollen Kaufpreis bekommen. Das war dann eine positive Erfahrung in Sachen rma bei Media Markt xD


----------



## 9maddin9 (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich hab so ein externes Netzteil: Externes Netzteil Trafo 230V auf 4-Pin Molex 24 Watt 12 Volt 2A | eBay
> Das ist echt Praktisch.


Das ist eine klasse Idee.
Funktioniert das gut mit einer Aquastream xT?


----------



## DOcean (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sowas funktioniert super, bißchen auf die Wattzahl achten aber soviel brauchen die Pumpen ja auch nicht...

Praktisch ist bei sowas ein Schalte dran vereinfacht das Entlüften...


----------



## 9maddin9 (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

24 Watt sollten schon für eine Pumpe reichen oder?

Hier mal der Link zu den NTs:
Netzteile extern | Netzteile | Cases - Hardware - PSU | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar, eine normale DDC-1T zum beispiel zieht 10W. selbst die DDC-1T+ kommt "nur" auf 18W. 
bei der D5 und den ganzen Eheim-varianten weiss ich gerade nicht genau, wie viel die ziehen


----------



## DOcean (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dauerbetrieb sollte keine Probleme bereiten, schwierig könnte vielleicht der Anlaufstrom werden, keine Ahnung was die Pumpen da so haben... und was so ein NT liefert kurzzeitig auch keine Ahnung...


----------



## hitzestau (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GusTarballs schrieb:


> Bei Aquatuning läuft gerade wieder eine Rabattaktion, es gibt 10% Rabatt:
> 
> Unser dritter Geburtstag mit Rabatt-Aktion bei Aquatuning - hitzestau ? Leben mit Technik




Besten Dank fürs verlinken und weitersagen


----------



## CSharper (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend Leute

hab eine dumme Frage, aber ist es nicht so desto grösser der Schlauchdurchmesser ist um so mehr Wasser ist im Kreislauf und umso länger geht es bis diese Menge aufgeheizt wird? Sprich 10 mm Innendurchmesser hat eine Grundfläche von 25 Quadratmillimeter und ein 13er Schlauch eine Grundfläche von 42.25.


----------



## SpatteL (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke die "Menge" an Wasser die da bei 2-3m Schlauch zusammen kommt, kann man vergessen.
Ohne jetzt was zu rechnen, schätze ich mal das werden nur ein paar ml sein.

Den Effekt, auf den du hinaus willst, wird erst bei mehreren Litern interessant.

MfG

Edit:
Deine Werte stimmen auch schon mal gar nicht.
10mm ID sind 78,5mm² Fläche und 13mm ID sind 132,7mm².
Du hast nur den Radius ins Quadrat genommen und vergessen x Pi zu rechnen.

Edit2:
Habe jetzt doch mal gerechnet, hoffe das passt so. ^^
In einen Meter Schlauch mit 13mm ID passen ca. 54ml mehr als bei 10mm ID.
In einem System mit 2-3m Schlauch sind das also 108-162ml Unterschied, und das kann man vergessen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin da der selben Meinung wie spattel. Bei mehrenen Metern im Kreislauf dürfte man was merken, aber wer baut sich schon einen Kreislauf mit 5 oder gar 10 Meter schlauchweg?


----------



## CSharper (6. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja stimmt, dachte zu voreilig. Wollt eigentlich nur mal das Verhältnis zwischen den Radien zeigen. Weil allein schon die Differenz zwischen den beiden beträgt ja 54 Quadratmillimeter. Ok das wären das nur knapp 2dl mehr, bei deiner Beispielrechnung.


----------



## skyscraper (7. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, was könnt ihr über horizontal installierte AGBs sagen? Ich bräuchte so einen in einem ITX-Gehäuse ( Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX schwarz, Mini-ITX (PH-ES215PC_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ). Meine Fragen: Welche AGBs sind empfehlenswert? Wie läuft das mit der Befüllung?

LG, sky


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe bei mir einen 150er röhren agb, der ist horizontal im Deckel montiert. Ich habe zum befüllen das case einfach auf die Rückseite gestellt.

Edit: warum muss der ekwb thermosphere eigentlich so teuer sein. Für 10-20€ mehr gibt es dann schon fullcover Blocks...


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag euch allen

Wollt mein Rechner mal wieder bisschen auf aufpeppen. Und zwar geht es darum die Schlauchführung durch die Slotblende zu optimieren. Momentan hab ich alles ein bisschen unprofessionell verbaut. 
Hab mir jetzt einen Warenkorb zusammengestellt um die Schläuche zu stützen und es ein bisschen funktionaler zu gestalten. Wäre froh wenn jemand ein Blick darüber verwerfen könnte und den einen oder anderen Tipp hätte. Schnellkupplungen hätte ich schon wie ihr auf den Fotos seht. Die Zuleitung wird ja nie getrennt deswegen werde ich dort keine verbauen. Nur bei der Zuleitung für den MoRa und dann in den AGB muss ich schauen das alles zu einander passt.


Warenkorb:Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Momentan sieht es so aus:


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Edith: Hier stand Mist. Hätte mir mal das zweite Bild anschauen sollen ... WK sieht gut aus. Da es mit den Schläuchen bei Dir schon so passt mit dem Slot-Blech ist das die beste Wahl. Ich hatte beim Aufbau gleich die QD3 Stecker mit Schott gekauft um die da platzieren zu können wo es am besten passt.

Evtl. könntest Du mit einer kurzen Verlängerung 2 oder 2,5 cm in matt schwarz (AG auf IG) und einem zusätzlichem Stecker QD3 mit AG direkt an den AGB gehen. Dann muss das nicht mehr durch Kartons gestützt werden. Die Verlängerungen kosten nicht die Welt. Kann sein das Du eine brauchst oder auch nicht. Vorhandenen Schlauch/Restschlauch checken ob das mit der Länge hinhaut.

NochmalEdith: Was mir gerade noch einfällt falls Du Dir 2 neue QD3 holst mit AG hättest Du bei Stecker/Kupplung Kombi ein drittes Paar für einen anderen Zweck über.


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok cool danke, also falls man die Kartonstützen auch gerade eleganter wegbekommen würde wäre ich ziemlich happy. So wie ich das verstanden habe würdest du gerade den Zulauf aus dem MoRa, direkt mit dem AGB verbinden? Sprich statt zwischen den Schläuchen die Kupplung zu haben direkt an den AGB eine anschrauben? Versteh ich das richtig? Schlauch hab ich noch mehr als genug.  Das heisst zusätzlich einen QD3 an den AGB?


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau. Das was Du im WK hast ohne den geraden Anschluss (wäre vom AGB dann ja über) und ein QD3 als Stecker oder Kupplung. Plus, da wahrscheinlich nötig, einen Adapter für den AGB (ich würde aus Optik-Gründen den Swiftech nehmen). Aber wenn dann einen Stecker (für AGB; evtl. kann man den Adapter dann weglassen) und eine Kupplung (für Slotblech) mit Außengewinde. Dann hast Du noch ein 3tes Paar über für andere Zwecke.

Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok wieso den Adapter?Ich kann den QD3 doch direkt mit einem AG nehmen und in den AGB schrauben? Aber den Schlauch würde es dennoch runter ziehen, ich mein der hat schon eine gewisse Distanz die er überwinden muss.


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte klappen. Ich kann nicht abschätzen ob der Aqualis Anschluss breit genug ist da eingelassen. Nachher geht die Kupplung nicht rüber oder so. Daher würde ich die Verlängerung zur Sicherheit mit bestellen.

Dem Schlauch fehlt dann aber die Last / das Gewicht der QD3. Dürfte knick-frei so runter gehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du keine möglichkeit den agb zu befestigen? Das würde alles deutlich stabiler machen


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher das der nicht fest ist? Der hängt ja auf halb acht auf dem Karton...


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der ist befestigt am GehäuseNur ist er ein bisschen zu gross ,hätte nicht so ein riesiges Teil nehmen sollen.Ah alles klar ja dann sowieso, was mir einfach noch aufgefallen ist ich brauch ja dann noch ein Zwischenstück um den Kreislauf ohne MoRa zu betreiben oder?Also einfach ein Stück Schlauch das den Zulauf deckt mit jeweils Kupplungen dran?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn dein schlauch ausserhalb lang genug ist und du nicht am case an beiden enden eine kupplung oder einen stecker hast, kannst du auch ohne wischenstück einfach direkt zusammensetzen

ist der nur unten fest oder auch oben irgendwie gesichert?


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Du so bestellst wie vorgeschlagen nicht. Dann hast Du das schon über.

Vorhanden 2x13/10 auf Stecker und 2x13/10 auf Kupplung. Bestellen : Einmal Stecker auf AG und einmal Kupplung auf AG.


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oke aber wenn ich jetzt den Ausgang zum MoRa an die Slotblende kupple und den Ausgang aus dem MoRa zum AGB auch dann kann ich den Kreislauf ja nicht mehr schliessen? Nein nur unten mit zwei Schrauben.

so habs raus, an der Slotblende  wird einmal Kupplung Female und einmal eine Anschraubtülle angeschraubt. Dann am AGB eine Verlängerung mit Kupplung Male also Stecker. Dann sollte das so klappen und wenn ich den MoRa wegnehme kann ich die übrigen Stecker und Kupplungen an ein Schlauch ran tun und den so also zwischen Stück nutzen einverstanden?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Oke aber wenn ich jetzt den Ausgang zum MoRa an die Slotblende kupple und den Ausgang aus dem MoRa zum AGB auch dann kann ich den Kreislauf ja nicht mehr schliessen? Nein nur unten mit zwei Schrauben.



Verstehe ich nicht. Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also an der Slotblende Kupplung vom MoRa kommt der Stecker, am AGB ist ein Stecker und vom MoRa eine Kupplung? Jetzt wenn ich den MoRa trenne fehlt doch was?

Edit: bringen die Knickschutzfedern was?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn du die durchführung fest am case hast, brauchst du zum verbinden ohne mora natürlich ein stück schlauch und nochmal stecker und kupplung oder 2 von einem der beiden, jenachdem, wie du das machst. 
wenn die schlauchenden mit einmal kupplung und einmal stecker lose aus dem case rausschauen, kannst du die einfach so direkt verbinden. allerdings wäre dann das gewicht der schnelltrenner ja wieder komplett vom schlauch gefangen und nicht vom slot/case. 

knickschutzfedern tu genau das, was der name sagt. aber auch mit denen hast du keinen unbegrenzten biegeradius.


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Slotblende (rechter Anschluss kommt vom rechten AGB-Anschluss für Pumpe) linker Anschluss QD3 Kupplung mit Außengewinde (Neukauf) - QD3 Stecker mit 13/10 (vorhanden) zum MORA unterer Anschluss rein - MORA oberer Anschluss raus mit QD3 Kupplung 13/10 (vorhanden) zum AGB - am AGB (evtl. mit Verlängerung) QD3 Stecker mit Außengewinde (Neukauf) rein.

Wenn ich jetzt nicht völlig auf dem Schlauch stehe hast Du nach Kauf noch einen Stecker und eine Kupplung über mit 13/10 Anschlüssen zum überbrücken wenn man den MORA mal weglassen möchte.


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ich einen Stecker und Kupplung übrig habe ist klar nur fehlt doch dann der Schlauch der von der Slotblende zum AGB kommt? Wenn das sonst der Schlauch vom MoRa übernimmt? Ja weil der rechte Schlauch vom AGB ist eher oval statt rund deswegen die Knickschutzfeder.


----------



## skyscraper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir einen 150er röhren agb, der ist horizontal im Deckel montiert. Ich habe zum befüllen das case einfach auf die Rückseite gestellt.



Danke für die Informationen!


----------



## mda31 (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ja das ich einen Stecker und Kupplung übrig habe ist klar nur fehlt doch dann der Schlauch der von der Slotblende zum AGB kommt? Wenn das sonst der Schlauch vom MoRa übernimmt? Ja weil der rechte Schlauch vom AGB ist eher oval statt rund deswegen die Knickschutzfeder.



Deswegen nimmst Du ein entsprechend langes Stück Schlauch was noch übrig ist und schraubst auf die eine Seite die übrige Kupplung und auf die andere den übrigen Stecker.


----------



## CSharper (8. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben Zwischenstück?


----------



## Tues86 (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da ich mit meinem Corsair Air 540 am Radiator Limit angekommen bin, möchte ich gerne auf ein anderes Gehäuse umsteigen.


Gehäuse: Phantek Enthoo Primo

Radiatoren: ?


Ich möchte gerne mindestens zwei 480er in das oben genannte Gehäuse unterbringen. 

1. Welche Radiatoren könnt Ihr empfehlen?

2. Macht ein weiterer 240er Sinn? (Bereits vorhanden)

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zwei 480er passen im primo problemlos, selbst sowas wie die 80mm dicken alphacool monsta. mein empfehlung wären die alphacool nexxxos xt45. 
da du den 240er bereits hast, kannst du den natürlich einfach weiter verwenden. je nach dicke passt es aber nicht gleichzeitig mit einem 480er. das wirst du ausmessen müssen, wenn du das case und die langen radis hast.


----------



## Tues86 (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

das hört sich ja "SUPER" an... Dann werde ich heute mal das Gehäuse + die beiden Radiatoren besorgen. Merkt man einen Unterschied mit oder ohne 240er?

Das wäre dieser hier:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ocks-EK-CoolStream-PE-240-schwarz::27507.html


----------



## -Kerby- (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir baue ich einen 360er, einen 240er und eine 480er rein.
Da hat man dann sogar mehr Radiatorfläche, als mit 2x 480er.


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das hört sich ja "SUPER" an... Dann werde ich heute mal das Gehäuse + die beiden Radiatoren besorgen. Merkt man einen Unterschied mit oder ohne 240er?
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es ebentuell mit zwei 420ern? Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die rein passen, sie sollten aber theoretisch die bessere Leistung als 2x 480 haben (bei weniger Lüftern). Meine Rechnung:

2x 140 = 3x 120 (Basis)
6x 140 = 9x 120 (2x 420er)
8x 120 = 8x 120 (2x 480er)


----------



## GusTarballs (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht in den Boden aber nur ein 480er oder maximal ein 280er. Daher kannst du nur einen 420er (oben) verwenden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du unten einen 280er nimmst, kannst du deinen vorhandenen 240er aber mit 99% weiter verwenden


----------



## GusTarballs (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn du unten einen 280er nimmst, kannst du deinen vorhandenen 240er aber mit 99% weiter verwenden



Das geht mit Sicherheit. Aber auch mit 480er unten drin kann der 240er verwendet werden (er wird an der Seite montiert, nicht vorne). Hier habe ich ein Beispiel gefunden, wie das aussehen kann: 

480 + 480 + 240 radiator phanteks enthoo primo build - www.hardwarezone.com.sg


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie dick ist der dort verwendete 240er? 30mm geht ja wohl immer, bei dickeren weiss ich nicht


----------



## N30x (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend!
Ich möchte mir einen Wasserzusatz kaufen, der Algen/Grünspan verhindert. Gleichzeitig möchte ich aber eine blaue Farbe im Wasser haben. Ich möchte mir aber kein Risiko eingehen, daher kann ich darauf, wenn es sein muss, verzichten. Zur Auswahl stehen also folgende Wasserzusätze: 

Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau
innovatek Protect IP  (ohne Farbzusatz)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem blauen Double Protect Ultra ?


----------



## GusTarballs (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wie dick ist der dort verwendete 240er? 30mm geht ja wohl immer, bei dickeren weiss ich nicht



Der dort verwendete ist 35,5 cm dick. Du hast vollkommen Recht: Es kann zu Problemen kommen, wenn der Rad unten lang ist und der an der Seite verbaute zu dick. In dem oben verlinkten Build ist das wahrscheinlich berücksichtigt und man könnte annehmen, dass der seitlich verbaute Radiator nicht wesentlich dicker sein darf. Aber wenn unten "nur" ein 280er verbaut ist, ist die Dicke des seitlichen Radiators egal. Hier habe ich ein paar schöne Bilder gefunden:
Obelisk - 1st WC build - Phanteks Enthoo Primo - Member Worklogs - The Mod Zoo
Da istgut zu sehen, dass sich der 280er Monster und der 240er an der Seite nicht stören.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man einen 280er unten nimmt, kann man den 240er auch in die front setzen. 30mm dick passt selbst mit verbauten hdd-käfigen.


----------



## Tues86 (9. März 2015)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann nehme ich zwei 480er und meinen 240er kommt in die Seite

Danke an alle für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn der nicht passt, kannst du den immer noch wieder loswerden. Mit zwei 480ern hast du genug Fläche, selbst für drei Karten + CPU. Dann bei drei Karten vielleicht nicht mehr mit Traum-Temperatur, aber immernoch besser als mit Luft.


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo würdet ihr bei so einem (oder einem ähnlichen) AGB Einlass und Auslass wählen?


----------



## Tues86 (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein guter Freund hatte mir folgende Radiatoren empfohlen, werde diese dann bei Aquatuning ordern.

Im Boden:
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Im Deckel:
Phobya G-Changer 480 V.2 - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Seite:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ocks-EK-CoolStream-PE-240-schwarz::27507.html


Der Seitliche passt jedoch nicht mit P/P, aber ich denke es reicht dort PUSH. Oben und unten bekommen dann P/P.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Sky: bei dem kleinen 10er AGB kann man nur auf einer Seite ein- und auslass haben, da der eine Deckel keinerlei loch hat. Aber mal ausgehend von dem 15er, den ich hier habe, in normaler Einbau-Position, also senkrecht, mit den drei löchern unten würde ich beides unten machen und das eine oben zum befüllen nehmen. Mit den drei löchern oben gibt es ja nur eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit. Den Einlass immer mit dem steigröhrchen nehmen. 
Ich hab im Prinzip die Variante mit ein loch unten, aber der AGB ist liegend montiert.

edit: interessanterweise hat der kleine 10er doch einen deckel mit einem loch. egal 

hier, so sieht des bei mir aus. bzw sah es bis vorhin noch aus, ich hab schonwieder was gebastelt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> @Sky: bei dem kleinen 10er AGB kann man nur auf einer Seite ein- und auslass haben, da der eine Deckel keinerlei loch hat. Aber mal ausgehend von dem 15er, den ich hier habe, in normaler Einbau-Position, also senkrecht, mit den drei löchern unten würde ich beides unten machen und das eine oben zum befüllen nehmen. Mit den drei löchern oben gibt es ja nur eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit. Den Einlass immer mit dem steigröhrchen nehmen.
> Ich hab im Prinzip die Variante mit ein loch unten, aber der AGB ist liegend montiert.
> 
> edit: interessanterweise hat der kleine 10er doch einen deckel mit einem loch. egal
> ...



ja, der hat ein Loch auf der einen Seite. Ich habe vergessen, dazu zu sagen, dass ich ihn waagrecht (also so wie Du) installieren möchte. Es kann nur der kleine sein, weil nicht mehr Platz da ist. Ich möchte unbedingt auf beiden Seiten einen Anschluss haben. Also durch das Röhrchen rein, durch das zentrale Loch im Deckel wieder zur Pumpe raus?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den kleinen würde ich das röhrchen sogar weglassen. Das ist ja nur dafür da, um entweder den Einlass höher als den auslass zu legen oder um den unter die wasseroberfläche zu legen. Ich hab das weg gelassen. 

Bei mir ist das eine loch in der Mitte der auslass zur pumpe und der einlass sitzt neben dem fillport. Wenn ich das case nun auf die Rückseite stelle, kann ich ganz normal voll füllen.


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und der AGB ist ganz voll bei dir?


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3/4 reicht

[


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den randvoll gemacht, aber nötig ist es nicht. Wie acidburn schon sagte, 3/4 reicht. Hauptsache, der auslass ist komplett unter der wasseroberfläche. Ich werde mir noch einen dünnen abstandhalter basteln, damit der AGB leicht schräg hängt. Dann sammelt sich die Luft eher auf der eingangsseite.


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, 3/4 klingt gut. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage nach der Befüllung. Den ganzen PC schief hinzustellen stelle ich mir aufwendig vor.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie du auf dem Bild sehen kannst, habe ich mit einem Winkel dafür gesorgt, dass mein fillport auch im waagerechten Zustand die Öffnung oben hat.  Daher musste ich das case auch erst ganz zum Schluss aufs Heck stellen.
An dem winkel habe ich dann einfach ein Stück schlauch angeschlossen.


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das klingt alles sehr gut. Dann werde ich es wohl so machen.


----------



## mda31 (9. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



N30x schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Ich möchte mir einen Wasserzusatz kaufen, der Algen/Grünspan verhindert. Gleichzeitig möchte ich aber eine blaue Farbe im Wasser haben. Ich möchte mir aber kein Risiko eingehen, daher kann ich darauf, wenn es sein muss, verzichten. Zur Auswahl stehen also folgende Wasserzusätze:
> 
> Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau
> ...



Hi. Nein. G48 von BASF tuts auch.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 wollte ich mir letztens mal besorgen, nur in keiner der tanken in meiner Nähe gab es das zeug


----------



## mda31 (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bauhaus in Bergedorf hat es


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bauhaus hab ich hier auch in der nähe, da kann ich ja mal schauen. Aber bisher klappt es auch ganz gut mit purem destilliertem Wasser.


----------



## CSharper (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend Leute

Hat es jemand eigentlich schon mal irgendwie fertig gebracht in einem Enthoo Primo  Sli/Cf zu betreiben und während dem einen MoRa? Ich frag eben wegen der Problematik die ich haben würde wenn ich die Schläuche durch die Slotblende hinausführen würde. Ich denke da müsste man selber was am Gehäuse modifizieren oder?


----------



## acidburn1811 (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt Slot blenden mit/ohne Anschlüsse dran

Zbsp.  



Spoiler



Slotblende mit Schlauch- und Kabeldurchführung für Wasserkühlung WaKü *NEU* | eBay






Spoiler



Google-Ergebnis für http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/32081_1.jpg


----------



## CSharper (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die kenne ich. Wir hatten vor zwei Tagen die Diskusion darüber, nur hab ich jetzt Zweifel ob ich später noch eine zweite Gpu einbauen kann, also allein wegen dem Abstand der Gpu's zueinander und zu den Schläuchen. Einer von diesen Schläuchen ist ja die Zuleitung vom Agb zur Pumpe und da wäre es mir lieber wenn der Schlauch ziemlich steil fällt. Wäre auch für Ideen offen mit neuen Agb usw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst, weil dann der schlauch von AGB zwischen den Karten wäre? Den kannst du doch bestimmt einfach nach unten verschieben, dann geht der schlauch unter der zweiten Karte durch einen slot.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's eigentlich hier wo ne Liste welche Komponenten wie viel Watt an Wärme produzieren damit man den Radiator entsprechend wählen kann? 100W pro 120er Radiatorplatz is ja die Faustformel, nur müsste ich dazu ja wissen wie viel W meine CPU (i7-4790K), die GPU (R9 290), Aqueaero, Mainboard etc. in Wärme umwandeln... hat da wer nen guten Link?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst dich eigentlich an die TDP der Komponenten halten die der Hersteller angibt. Bei OC kanns natürlich auch mehr werden.
Der rest ist vernachlässigbar. Wens hoch kommt so um die 20W


----------



## GusTarballs (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Intel gibt diese Daten glaube ich auf der HP an. Ich habe aber immer bei der Wikipedia reingeschaut, da gibt es eine schöne Auflistung:
Liste der Intel-Core-i-Prozessoren â€“ Wikipedia

Und hier für AMD Grafikkarten:
List of AMD graphics processing units - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kuhprah (10. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke. Die Übersicht is echt klasse 

Mal gucken ob der 420er ausreicht.. sonst muss halt noch ein 240er wo hin. Dann reichts sicher.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 360er reicht an sich immer für CPU+GPU aus. Zwar wohl eher nicht super-silent und schön frostig, aber immer noch leiser und/oder kühler als unter Luft. Hängt natürlich auch immer davon ab, was genau man kühlt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst die CPU übertaktung, mit Enermax Netzteil Calculator ausrechnen lassen. Der rechnet den verbrauch aus, aber TDP ist fast gleich zu rechnen. 100 W bei 120 Radiatoren zählt beim 30er.


----------



## Vision-Modding (13. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt habe ich meine Eheim ruhig bekommen aber die Phobya Lüfter treiben mich in den Wahnsinn...

Kennt jemand einen brauchbaren Ersatz für die Phobya 180mm Lüfter?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut der aktuellen PCGH sind das die besten 180mm Lüfter 

Zumindest die roten Phobyas (32mm!)  lassen sich halbwegs gut regeln, die schwarzen wohl nicht. Oder stört das Lager?


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FM181 von Silverstone sollen ok sein. Haben aber 32er Bauhöhe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die sind wohl auch gut, aber immer lauter als die Phobyas.

Und wenn die schon zu laut sind...


----------



## mda31 (13. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ja. Ich hatte die AP181 drauf und die ließen sich schon extrem weit runter regeln (neuere Version mit 3 Stufen am Schalter plus manueller Volt-Steuerung). Wenn man das nervige Lagerschleifen beim Phobya nicht hat sind die echt ok und besser als die AP181. Aber mit ist das schon heftig. Mal sehen wie lange ich tauschen lasse bis alle 8 endlich vernünftig sind...


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja da hast du wohl recht, die Streuung beim Lager ist echt heftig bei manchem 180er Lüfter.


----------



## Vision-Modding (14. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollen die besten sein? 
Hab die schwarzen. 
Die sind laut als würd ich Traktor fahren. lassen sich zwar gut  Regeln(0-900), 1 neuerer klackert wenn er nicht bei voller Leistung läuft, der andere immer. Aus dem der jetzt n halbes  Jahr läuft kommt das Öl aus dem Lager.

Ich hab kaum 180er gefunden und die ich gesehen hab sahen nicht vertrauenswürdig aus. Gibt's nix vernünftiges in der Größe?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Nachfrage an 180mm Lüftern ist einfach zu gering. Daher gibt es auch so wenig Auswahl. Und bei begrenzter Auswahl muss keiner mit besonderer Qualität aufwarten.


----------



## mda31 (14. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau Dir alleine mal an, "wie viele" Modelle es gibt, und in welchem Jahr die raus gekommen sind LÃ¼fter mit Rahmenbreite: 180mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...

Ich finde es auch schade das es von Herstellern wie NB, Noctua oder BQ nichts gibt in der Größe. Oder auch gerne einen Enermax T.B. mit 25er Bauhöhe. Wie Toifel schon schrieb, ist das leider eine Nische, die kein Lüfter/Lüfter-Lager Spezialist wohl ausfüllen möchte.


----------



## Vision-Modding (14. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man Deutschland aktiviert werdens noch n bisel mehr .  Ich bestell mir mal n Enermax und AP181. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Schau Dir alleine mal an, "wie viele" Modelle es gibt, und in welchem Jahr die raus gekommen sind LÃ¼fter mit Rahmenbreite: 180mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...
> 
> Ich finde es auch schade das es von Herstellern wie NB, Noctua oder BQ nichts gibt in der Größe. Oder auch gerne einen Enermax T.B. mit 25er Bauhöhe. Wie Toifel schon schrieb, ist das leider eine Nische, die kein Lüfter/Lüfter-Lager Spezialist wohl ausfüllen möchte.


Enermax T.B. Apolish 180/200 × 20 mit blauen oder roten LEDs
Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad 180/200 × 20 mit vier verschiedenfarbigen LEDs (blau, rot, grün, weiß)

Die Apolish gibt's bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Tues86 (14. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

Kann ich an einer Aquaero 6 Pro folgende Konfiguration anschließen?

Lüfterport 1: 8x Noiseblocker XL2

Lüfterport 2: 8x Noiseblocker XL2

Lüfterport 3: 4x Noiseblocker PL2

Lüfterport 4: 1x Laing DDC 1

Schafft das die Steuerung?


----------



## CSharper (15. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquaero 6 Performance Demonstration - YouTube
Schau dir mal dieses Video an, sollte klappen. Musst einfach auf die Kühlung der Spannungswandler achten. Ich hab an meinem AE 5 eine Laing Ddc, eine. MoRa 420 mit 9 x140mm und einen 480mm Radi mit 4x 120mm laufen. Einige Zeit lang hatte ich noch einen zweiten 480mm angeschlossen bin dann aber in die Temperaturlimits gekommen und hab jetzt einen 480er ans Mainboard angeschlossen. Denk mal dass das Wärmeleitpad durch ist.


----------



## alm0st (19. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hilfe, meine Temps gehen grad total durch die Decke 

Bisher hatte ich immer unter Last (z.b. 3-4 Stunden BF4) bei der CPU maximal 68-69° Core Temp, GPU 48-50° - das ganze bei grob 35° Wassertemp.

Seit ein paar Tagen klettert meine CPU bis auf 78°, GPU 56° und die Wassertemp lag bei 44° 

Dachte zuerst das Aquaero hätte meine Lüfterkurve verstellt aber da läuft alles einwandfrei. Raumtemperatur ist auch gleich geblieben. Woran kann das liegen? Zieht meine Kreislauf vielleicht irgendwo Luft? Anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären - hab den Rechner seit Dezember nicht mehr angefasst in Sachen Umbau


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du schon den Durchflusswert überprüft? Drehen die Lüfter auch wirklich? Nur, weil das Gerät was anzeigt, muss das ja nicht zwingend was heißen^^ Klingt ja danach, dass das Wasser einfach nicht runter gekühlt wird oder zu lange steht.


----------



## alm0st (20. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem gelöst: bei mir geht der AGB zuerst in den Aquaero und dann in die DDC. Im Kühler vom Aquaero hat sich wohl ne Luftblase gebildet, so dass kaum noch Wasser bei der Pumpe ankam. Einmal krätig rütteln und kippen - läuft jetzt wieder.


----------



## JaniZz (20. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

seit wann hängt man einen Kühlkörper zwischen AGB und Pumpe? 

Genau so etwas soll durch den AGB verhindert werden z.B.


----------



## s_mcclain (20. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend.

- GELÖSCHT - 



Neue Fragen^^


Geplant ist derzeit folgendes:

- Aquacomputer Farbwerk per USB an MoBo
- 2* Aquacomputer Poweradjust3_Ultra per USB an MoBo
- Aquastream XT_Ultra per USB an MoBo ( Externer Temp.Sensor angeschlossen an die Pumpe )

Am Farbwerk sollen ca. 4-5 Meter RGB-Stripes hängen. ( Evtl. Temperraturabhängig )
Am 1. PowerAdjust3 sollen 9 Lüfter ( MoRa3 ) Temperaturgeregelt hängen.
Die Temperaturwerte für die PA3 soll der Externe Sensor der Aquastream liefern.
Am 2. PowerAdjust3 sollen 6 Lüfter fürs Case hängen, welche ich dann nach bedarf Manuell steuere, oder auch Temperaturabhängig.

Ist das möglich so, das sie alle einzeln am Board hängen, und dann per Aquasuite kommunizieren?
Oder ist hierfür zwangsläufig eine Aquaero erforderlich? Denn auf die kann ich gut verzichten.

Wird mein Plan so funktionieren?
PS: Ja, ich habe 4 freie USB2.0 Ports ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JaniZz:

Den Aquaero Kühler als "Kühlkörper" zu bezeichnen ist ja auch schon gewagt, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt fast wie sich darin Luft sammeln kann^^ Wenn es der Aufbau nicht anders zu lässt würde ich den Kühler auch dazwischen hängen, bevor ich alles kreuz und quer mit Schläuchen verbinde.


----------



## Joungmerlin (21. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



s_mcclain schrieb:


> Ist das möglich so, das sie alle einzeln am Board hängen, und dann per Aquasuite kommunizieren?
> Oder ist hierfür zwangsläufig eine Aquaero erforderlich? Denn auf die kann ich gut verzichten.
> 
> Wird mein Plan so funktionieren?
> PS: Ja, ich habe 4 freie USB2.0 Ports ^^



Wenn dein Mainboard zwei interne USB Anschlüsse frei hat ist das möglich. Pro Anschluss kannst du ja zwei Geräte anschließen.


----------



## s_mcclain (21. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Wenn dein Mainboard zwei interne USB Anschlüsse frei hat ist das möglich. Pro Anschluss kannst du ja zwei Geräte anschließen.



Also funktioniert die Aquasuite auch ohne Aquaero mit mehreren per USB angeschlossenen Geräten? Super 


Anderes Thema nochmal ne Frage:

Da die LED Stripes ja praktisch immer auf weißer Platine kommen ... kann man diese Problemlos Lackieren bzw. benötigt man hierfür speziellen Lack? Abkleben der LED's natürlich vorausgesetzt  Es sollen 5050SMD/RGB's werden.


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JaniZz schrieb:


> seit wann hängt man einen Kühlkörper zwischen AGB und Pumpe?
> 
> Genau so etwas soll durch den AGB verhindert werden z.B.



Hatte auch lange Zeit einen HDD-Kühler (Silentstar Quad) zwischen AGB und Pumpe. Der sollte sogar etwas "problematischer" - da restriktiver - sein als der AE-Kühler.
 War beim Befüllen ganz am Anfang kurz bissl nervig, aber sonst kein Problem. Man musste das Wasser einfach kurz durch"massieren".

Grundsätzlich würde ich es auch nicht wieder machen, wenn die Verschlauchung anders zu realisieren gewesen wäre bzw. ist.

Auf jeden Fall ist das Problem gelöst und darauf kommt es an


----------



## Ebrithil (23. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so ne Frage, als ich die Referenzkühler meiner 980er demontiert habe habe ich n paar von den Wärmeleitpads weggeworfen weil die abgefallen sind, wenn ich jetzt irgendwann mal wegen Verkauf/RMA was auch immer den Referenzkühler wieder montieren will brauch ich ja neue, kann man die irgendwo kaufen? Oder kann ich da auch einfach WLP raufschmieren?


----------



## -Kerby- (23. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sollten schon Wärmeleitpads verwendet werden und mWn können es schlicht und einfach Wärmeleitpads sein,
die du so im Internet findest bzw. vorgeschlagen werden wie zB einfach in Amazon nach Wärmeleitpads suchen.
Ist immerhin EVGA und die haben ja bekannterweise den allerbesten Support.
Die Phobya Wärmeleitpads scheinen einige zu verwenden.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## alm0st (23. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Hatte auch lange Zeit einen HDD-Kühler (Silentstar Quad) zwischen AGB und Pumpe. Der sollte sogar etwas "problematischer" - da restriktiver - sein als der AE-Kühler.
> War beim Befüllen ganz am Anfang kurz bissl nervig, aber sonst kein Problem. Man musste das Wasser einfach kurz durch"massieren".
> 
> Grundsätzlich würde ich es auch nicht wieder machen, wenn die Verschlauchung anders zu realisieren gewesen wäre bzw. ist.
> ...



Jo, mir fehlt leider 1x 5,25iger Slot , sonst hätte ich erst Pumpe/Silentbox und dann den AE im Kreislauf. Die Silentobx ist nur mit der oberen Hälfte im Schacht verschraubt, die untere hängt quasi in der Luft. Zumal mir auch noch der Schlauch ausgegangen ist und somit auch keine Experimente möglich waren^^

Mittelfristig gibts eh ein neues Case, wo der ganze Aufbau dann mit nem externen Radi realisiert werden soll. Da bleibt dann auch mehr Bastelplatz im Inneren.


----------



## skyscraper (23. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich meine Flüssigkeit weiß färben, indem ich einfach dieses Konzentrat zu meinem Inno Protect kippe?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du darfst verschiedene Hersteller nicht mischen!


----------



## P-Magic85 (24. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo  Zusammen,

hätte eine Frage und zwar ob die MSI GTX 780 TF 3Gb Gaming ein Referenz PCB hat?

https://geizhals.de/msi-n780-tf-3gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v298-002r-a972614.html

Meine Suche nach einem passenden Kühler hat leider nichts gebracht.

Vielen Dank


----------



## mda31 (24. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat Referenz-PCB

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/...GeForce-GTX-780-3GB-GDDR5-(V298-002R)-PCB.jpg


----------



## Kurry (24. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Flüssigkeit weiß färben, indem ich einfach dieses Konzentrat zu meinem Inno Protect kippe?



Mayhem mit IP hatten schon einige in Verwendung, scheint zu klappen!


----------



## skyscraper (24. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Du darfst verschiedene Hersteller nicht mischen!





Kurry schrieb:


> Mayhem mit IP hatten schon einige in Verwendung, scheint zu klappen!



Was jetzt?  Irgendjemand mit persönlichen Erfahrungen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf der ocaholic Seite wird davon abgeraten. Kann zu flocken Bildung und Verfärbung der Schläuche kommen.


----------



## skyscraper (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du einen Link? Danke trotzdem schonmal.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhems users club

Außerdem hat Inno Protect komplett andere Zusammensetzung wie Mayhems Pastel Coolant. 
Das geht 100%ig in die Hose.
Daher kann ich dir davon nur abraten.


----------



## skyscraper (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann werde ich es lassen  Danke.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt einer von euch einen Testbericht/Erfahrungsbericht, wo die VRMs bei einem GPU-Only-Kühler mit einem Lüfter aktiv gekühlt und die Temperaturen gemessen wurden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spontan fällt mir keiner ein.
Aber meinst du mit kühler auf den vrms oder nur der Lüfter, der drauf pustet? 
Die Kombination kühler und lüfter dürfte effektiv sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Idealerweise mit Lüfter und kleinen Kühlern, nur mit Lüfter wäre aber auch interessant.

Ich finde dazu einfach keine Infos. In den gefundenen Tesberichte/Erfahrungsberichten zu GPU-Only-Kühlern werden immer nur die GPU-Temps gemessen und die VRMs werden nicht aktiv gekühlt und brutzeln vor sich hin.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem mit dem messen ist oft auch, dass kein tempsensor an den vrms ist. Zumindest keiner, den man auslesen kann. Also müsste man mit einer teuren wärmebildkamera testen. 
Wenn die graka zu denen gehört, wo nur die GPU Kontakt zum kühler hat und der Rest mit dem luftstrom auskommen muss, wären kühler Plus luftstrom ja eine Verbesserung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja sowas selbst im Einsatz. Das war eigenlich so zuerst nicht geplant, aber für die 670DCII gab es von EKWB keinen Fullcover mehr. Weder als Neuware noch gebraucht auf Ebay.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin aber eigentlich auf der Suche nach Ergebnissen bei einer 290(X), wo die VRMs richtig heiß werden und die Ergebnisse so einer Kühllösung dann zusätzlich auch noch mit den VRM-Temps verglichen werden, die mit dem zuvor installierten Luftkühler erreicht wurden. Da lassen sich die VRM-Temps ja auch einfach über GPU-Z auslesen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist wohl eher was für bundy. Ich glaube aber, er ist hier nicht aktiv.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der nicht gerade schwer mit seinem Pumpenvergleich beschäftigt? Werde ihn mal anschreiben ob er mehr dazu weiß.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

puh, ich weiss nicht wie viel er zu tun hat damit. aber es ist bestimmt wieder nur ein weiterer punkt auf einer to-do liste für ihn. 

wenn ich mal einen gebrauchten gpu-only kühler finde, werde ich das ja selber mal testen können. ich hab zwar keine 290x, aber immerhin kann ich bei meiner karte die vrm-temps auslesen


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der  Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition oder  Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition ist doch ein gutes Angebot

Nvidia und VRM-Temps auslesen


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte so was wie den watercool gpu x3 core oder ekwb vga-supremacy.

ich hab zwar nur die hd 7850, dort würde der kleine smart motion ausreichen, aber dem traue ich sowas wie die 290(x) nicht zu. 
ich will den kühler ja auf der nächsten karte weiter verwenden.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein IR-Thermometer kostet wirklich nicht die Welt und ist quasi eine 1x1 Pixel Wärmebildkamera.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, an so ein ding habe ich nicht gedacht. Das ding misst dann auch wirklich die oberflächentemps und nichts anderes. Und je nach Qualität ist es auch besser als die verbauten sensoren auf dem pcb.


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein IR-Thermometer kostet wirklich nicht die Welt und ist quasi eine 1x1 Pixel Wärmebildkamera.



aber immer aufpassen der "Pixel" ist manchmal verdammt groß....

Infrarot-Thermometer VOLTCRAFT IR 260-8S Optik (Thermometer) 8:1 -30 bis 260 °C im Conrad Online Shop | 100980

bei dem z.B. 20 cm Entfernung schon 25mm


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Punktmessung wäre besser,  denke ich. Gerade bei einem pc kann man nicht immer so dicht ran, dass man nur noch eine kleine Fläche erfasst.


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie würdet ihr eine Grafikkarte austauschen? Ich möchte es so einfach wie möglich halten, also ohne das Wasser ablassen zu müssen.


----------



## Tues86 (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ändert sich mit dem Wechsel der Grafikkarte auf der GPU-Kühler??? Wenn JA, dann hast du keine Chance ohne ablassen des Wassers.


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das meinte ich. Ich dachte es mir so, dass man die aktuelle Karte aus dem Gehäuse "rausklappt" und auf den Tisch legt (das geht von der Schlauchlänge her) und dann die beiden Schläuche irgendwie abklemmt, die WaKü aufmacht und dann die neue Karte anschließt. Dann soviel Wasser in den AGB einfüllen wie nötig (also so wie bei der ersten Befüllung). Ist das eine dumme Idee?


----------



## GusTarballs (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte ich auch so gemacht . Hast du den Schlauch absichtlich länger gewählt an der Stelle?


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, es ergab sich dadurch, dass ich ihn nach draußen führen musste. Wenn nicht noch negative Kommentare kommen, werde ich es wohl mal so probieren.


----------



## alm0st (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meinen Rechner auf die Seite gelegt, Karte rausgehoben, zu Sicherheit den PC drunter mit 2-3 Handtüchern abgedeckt und dann den ersten Schlauch aufgeschraubt. Kleinen Becher drunter halten, da ein wenig Wasser rauskommt. Danach abklemmen oder nen Stöpsel drauf und dann den 2. Schlauch auf gleiche Weise aufmachen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab schon mehrere Umbauten gemacht ohne Wasser abzulassen.
Bei mir bewährt haben sich diese Schlauchklemmen mit denen man Beutel zuklemmen kann als erste Absperrung. Die sind aber nicht ganz dicht, was sich mit Silikonstopfen gut bewerkstelligen kann (gibts bei AT für ein paar Cent und geht sicherlich auf Nachfrage auch als Briefversand).

Ansonsten halt schauen, dass kein Wasser Richtung Hardware tröpfelt sondern im Idealfall nach draußen. Wenn der Schlauch lang genug ist, sollte das keine Probleme geben.
Wenn die Austauschkarte bereit liegt, sollte das mit Schlauchklemmen ausreichend sein; das bisschen was da an Luft gezogen wird, drückt die Pumpe wieder raus.


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke an alle!


----------



## nton29 (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moinsen 
ich hab ne d5 vario mit tachosignal.
mein problem ist egal an welchen header ich die anschließe,
sie gibt kein signal aus.
weiß einer von euch ne lösung?


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Rückmeldung zum Graka-Umbau: Es lief sehr gut auch ohne komplettes Ablassen des Wassers. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## alm0st (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich was verpasst? Seit wann ist der Heatkiller IV denn draußen?

Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO (INTEL processor) ACETAL CLEAN | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hat den schon jemand in der Hand gehabt? Das Design ist ja mal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der soll super sein. Im Luxx hat er schon eine ganze Menge User begeistert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube der ist nun sogar schon fast einen Monat draussen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt, aber man hat kaum was davon gelesen. (Zumindest empfinde ich das so. )
Da war beim Supremacy Evo mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eddy ist ja auch eine gut geölte Werbemaschine. Rico eher ein Perfektionist in der Entzwicklung der zumindest mittlerweile gelernt hat nicht mehr zuu früh Dinge anzukündigen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem beim HK4 ist, das er kaum verfügbar ist. 
Die Produktion hängt mächtig hinterher. Dazu kam dann auch noch eine komplette Charge mit Fehlern in der Beschichtung.
Ich werde warten, bis alle Modelle breitflächig verfügbar sind.


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da das hier der Quatsch-Fred ist, würd ich mich mal gerne anschließen - ich wollte das Thema mal abklopfen, ohne direkt einen eigenen Thread dafür aufzumachen.

Durch die kurzlich gewonnene Flexibilität mit meinem neuen Gehäuse Phanteks Enthoo Luxe und die wirklich schletche Möglichkeit meine Lüfter zu regeln bin ich malwieder auf das Thema Wakü gestoßen. (Hatte mal ein Corsair H50 - war so mittelmäßig)

Dabei stellt sich für mich die Frage, könnte ich mir durch die Wakü jetzt ein sehr leises System bauen, das gleichzeitig sehr flexibel bleibt? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mein System upgraden, wenn Skylake auf den Markt kommt -  daher allein schon die Frage ob das jetzt noch lohnt?

Mein System

i7 920 - Alpenföhn K2 Luftkühlung
Asus P6T SE
3x2GB OCZ RAM

Radeon HD7970 GHz edition Asus Matrix ROG

2xSSD 2,5zoll
1x HDD 3,5 Zoll


Es kommt noch dazu, dass mein altes Board zwar über eine Lüftersteuerung verfügt, aber nur 1x über PWM Slot (der K2 brauch eig schon 2x). Die Lüfter laufen im allgemeinen viel zu schnell, auch bei geringer Last. Klar könnte ich jetuzt in eine Lüftersteuerung investieren - aber warum wenn sich später ohnehin wieder alles ändert mit nem neuen Board.

Aus den anderen Threads lese ich so raus, dass man für eine saubere WakÜ schon einiges an € in die Hand nehmen muss. Könnte man das mal grob überschlagen in meinem Fall? Wobei ich meine Priorität wie folgt festlegen würde:

Optik = Silence > OC Reserven >Preis

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## alm0st (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Stillen des Basteldrangs gibts über Ostern mal den Anfang zu meinen komplett Umbau: Phase 1, neues Gehäuse und externer (extrem) Radi. Schnellkupplungen etc. heute alles bestellt, Gehäuse und Radi sind auch auf dem Weg. Pahse 2 wird dann später ein neues Netzteil samt frischen Sleeve. Als Phase 3 würde ich dann gerne auf Hardtube umbauen. 

@ Thaurial
Grundsätzlich solltest du mit dem Case gut gerüstet sein. Wenn du im Deckel nen 360iger und in der Front nen 240iger verbaust, dann hast du schon mal ne gute Radifläche intern. Als Steuerung empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall ne Aquaero. Selbst die etwas älteren CPU Kühler passen auf die aktuellen Intelsockel, deshalb kann es gut sein dass du mit nem neuen Board gar nichts an der Kühlung ändern musst (sofern die Grafikkarte samt Kühler gleich bleibt). Das kann man so pauschal aber noch nicht sagen - auf blöd sind das halt noch mal 30-60 € für nen neuen CPU Kühlblock.

Im Groben solltest du schon mal gut 500-600 € einplanen wenn du eine starke und leise Kühlung möchtest.


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> @ Thaurial
> Grundsätzlich solltest du mit dem Case gut gerüstet sein. Wenn du im Deckel nen 360iger und in der Front nen 240iger verbaust, dann hast du schon mal ne gute Radifläche intern. Als Steuerung empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall ne Aquaero. Selbst die etwas älteren CPU Kühler passen auf die aktuellen Intelsockel, deshalb kann es gut sein dass du mit nem neuen Board gar nichts an der Kühlung ändern musst (sofern die Grafikkarte samt Kühler gleich bleibt). Das kann man so pauschal aber noch nicht sagen - auf blöd sind das halt noch mal 30-60 € für nen neuen CPU Kühlblock.
> 
> Im Groben solltest du schon mal gut 500-600 € einplanen wenn du eine starke und leise Kühlung möchtest.



Danke für die Einschätzung.


----------



## skyscraper (1. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche sind denn die empfehlenswertesten (Silent) 180er Lüfter? Bzw. ist 180mm überhaupt empfehlenswert? Es müsste sehr leise sein, ich verwende im Moment entkoppelte PL-1, die ja nach Wassertemperatur von der Aquastream geregelt werden (0-700 rpm).


----------



## GusTarballs (1. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Welche sind denn die empfehlenswertesten (Silent) 180er Lüfter? Bzw. ist 180mm überhaupt empfehlenswert? Es müsste sehr leise sein, ich verwende im Moment entkoppelte PL-1, die ja nach Wassertemperatur von der Aquastream geregelt werden (0-700 rpm).



Hier gab es vor ein paar Tagen eine kleine Diskussion zu dem Thema: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-2355.html
Aufgrund der eingeschränkten Auswahl sieht es wohl schlecht aus.


----------



## skyscraper (1. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht wohl sehr schlecht aus  Schade.


----------



## Trash123 (1. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute!
Habe mir mal das Tt Core X9 Gehäuse angesehen und mit dem Gedanken gespielt dort einen Nova 1080 im Deckel zu verbauen.
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit? Von den Maßen her, dürfte der Nova grad so reinpassen...


----------



## alm0st (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Sieht wohl sehr schlecht aus  Schade.



Hab die Silverstone FN181 in meinem Raven 2 und bin eigentlich echt zufrieden. Alle 3 lassen sich bei mir auf 4,2V mit dem Aquaero runterregeln. Machen dann so 330-340 RPM und sind aus dem Gehäuse so gut wie nicht mehr rauszuhören. Hab die Lüfter seit bald 4 Jahren im Betrieb und mir ist bisher noch kein Lagerschleifen o.ä. Nebengeräusche aufgefallen.


----------



## skyscraper (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich habe mein Projekt jetzt nochmal umgestellt, sodass ich meinen 420er Radi doch weiter verwenden kann.

LG, sky


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eddy ist ja auch eine gut geölte Werbemaschine. Rico eher ein Perfektionist in der Entzwicklung der zumindest mittlerweile gelernt hat nicht mehr zuu früh Dinge anzukündigen.



Der HKIV wurde meiner Erinnerung nach schon Ende letzten/Anfang diesen Jahres angekündigt - und das sie dran arbeiten ist noch länger bekannt. Offiziell vorgestellt wurde er afaik immer noch nicht, aber die kommen auch so mit der Produktion nicht mehr nach, nachdem seit 2-3 Wochen tatsächlich bestellt werden kann 




Thaurial schrieb:


> Dabei stellt sich für mich die Frage, könnte ich mir durch die Wakü jetzt ein sehr leises System bauen, das gleichzeitig sehr flexibel bleibt? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall mein System upgraden, wenn Skylake auf den Markt kommt -  daher allein schon die Frage ob das jetzt noch lohnt?



Es gab bislang erst ein Bild von einem Sockel 1151 Mainboard, aber da sah die Halterung unverändert gegenüber dem 1150 aus -> man sollte Kühlungskomponenten problemlos auf die neue Plattform übernehmen können, die derzeit So1150 kompatibel sind. Und es gibt recht viele 1150+1366 kompatible Kühler, für alle am Markt befindlichen kann man eine entsprechende Halterung zumindest nachkaufen.




skyscraper schrieb:


> Welche sind denn die empfehlenswertesten (Silent) 180er Lüfter? Bzw. ist 180mm überhaupt empfehlenswert? Es müsste sehr leise sein, ich verwende im Moment entkoppelte PL-1, die ja nach Wassertemperatur von der Aquastream geregelt werden (0-700 rpm).



PL-1 sind 140er 
Laut PCGH 04/15 sind von den 180ern die 32 mm dicken Phobyas (aber nicht die 25 mm!) gut zu gebrauchen. Vielleicht nicht ganz in einer Klasse mit 140 mm Noctuas, aber man bekommt ja auch doppelt so viel Lüfter fürs Geld.


----------



## skyscraper (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aktuell verwende ich einen 420er Radi, habe aber überlegt im Rahmen eines Projektes auf 180mm umzustellen. Bin dank euch aber mittlerweile wieder davon abgekommen


----------



## Tues86 (5. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

Ich habe derzeit in meine Konfiguration folgende Radiatoren verbaut. 

Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

EK-CoolStream PE 240 (Dual) - Radiators - Radiators, Fans & Accessories

Jetzt ist meine Frage, benötige ich für mein System den 240er Radiator?

Was bringt mir dieser an Zusatzleistungen?

I7 5820k (OC)

GTX Titan X (OC)


----------



## illousion (5. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt natürlich auf die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten an den Entsprechenden Radiatoren an. 
Wenn wir von langsamen Lüftern mit wenig Durchsatz ausgehen können wir die Dicke mal für die grobe Berechnung bei Seite lassen (Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege )
Also hast du 10 x 120mm, von denen du 2 weg lassen würdest, du verlierst 20% deiner Kühlleistung.
Ob du dir das leisten kannst kommt auf deine Jetzigen Temperaturwerte an, wenn wir aber mit 100w Verlustleistung pro 120mm Rechnen sollte das gehen. Wenn du jedoch sehr viel Wert auf silent - tauglichkeit legst, dann ist jedes bisschen Kühlfläche wichtig 

Also zusammengefasst: du hast noch 80% deiner vorherigen Kühlleistung, am besten wäre es auszuprobieren, den weg zu lassen und wenn es dir nicht gefällt ihn wieder an zu schließen


----------



## Tues86 (5. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, danke dir für die Rechnung. [emoji1]


----------



## illousion (5. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke dir für die Rechnung. [emoji1]



Diese Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um es ganz einfach zu sagen, nein, du brauchst den 240er nicht. Selbst wenn deine CPU durch übertakten auf 200-250W kommt und deine GPU auf 300-350W (zahlen mal aus der Luft gegriffen), hast du immernoch einen überschuss an kühlleistung. Ausgehend von der 120er radi pro 100W abwärme für leises kühlen, hättest du eine kühlleistung von 8*120er = 800W für 500-600W abwärme. 
Die dicke der radiatoren spielt bei der Rechnung nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ein dickerer Radi hat halt mehr Luft nach oben, also der leistet auch am Ende mehr. Aber für silent ist so was wie dein monsta eher fehl am Platz, da dieser Stärke Lüfter braucht, um effektiv zu sein


----------



## Thaurial (6. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, bin noch neu im thema wakü und Habe 2-3 allgemeine wakü fragen die ihr mir sicher beantworten könnt? (Gehäuse Enthoo luxe)

- am Beispiel der Gehäusefront und der Montage eines 240er Radiators. Wie verläuft die Montage da genau? Die Lüfter werden innen am Gehäuse festgeschraubt und wie wird der radiator dann genau befestigt? Die Lüfter haben ja kein innengewinde um was festzuzurren. 

- Radiatoren, agbs usw haben ja oft mehr Ein- und Auslässe als man benötigt. Sind die Stopfen in der Regel im Lieferumfang der Teile enthalten oder muss ich das berücksichtigen?



Der Rest fällt mir gleich ein, hatte noch mehr Fragen aber komme jetzt nicht auf alles

danke

thau


----------



## Tues86 (6. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Um es ganz einfach zu sagen, nein, du brauchst den 240er nicht. Selbst wenn deine CPU durch übertakten auf 200-250W kommt und deine GPU auf 300-350W (zahlen mal aus der Luft gegriffen), hast du immernoch einen überschuss an kühlleistung. Ausgehend von der 120er radi pro 100W abwärme für leises kühlen, hättest du eine kühlleistung von 8*120er = 800W für 500-600W abwärme.
> Die dicke der radiatoren spielt bei der Rechnung nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ein dickerer Radi hat halt mehr Luft nach oben, also der leistet auch am Ende mehr. Aber für silent ist so was wie dein monsta eher fehl am Platz, da dieser Stärke Lüfter braucht, um effektiv zu sein



Hallo FeuerToifel,

würdest du den 240er einbauen? War ja bis jetzt auch im Systeme verbaut für einen 4780k und einer 290.


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Mit langen Schrauben(z.B. 30mm bei 25mm-Lüfter) 
Quasi durch das Loch im Case, durch den Lüfter in den Radi.

2. Ja, idR sind da Verschlussschrauben dabei. Steht meistens auch in der Artikelbeschreibung.

MfG

@Tues86:
Warum nicht? Wenn du den Radi schon da hast und Platz im Case ist, was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Thaurial (6. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. Bei zb diese Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm - Bionic Lüfter ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany eloop lüftern steht einfach 4x schrauben dabei vsind das dann die 30er?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tues86 schrieb:


> Hallo FeuerToifel,
> 
> würdest du den 240er einbauen? War ja bis jetzt auch im Systeme verbaut für einen 4780k und einer 290.



wenn du den platz hast, bau den ein. viel fläche kann nur durch noch mehr fläche ersetzt werden, ist wie bei autos mit dem hubraum


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee, das werden die normalen Grobgewindeschrauben sein.
https://www.google.de/search?q=lüft...YH_sgHuiYJY&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1706&bih=1282

Die langen Schrauben sind entweder beim Radi dabei oder du musst sie extra bestellen:
Montagematerial | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ob M3 oder M4 kommt auf den Radi an.
Meistens sind sie aber beim Radi dabei, musst du in der Artikelbeschreibung beim Lieferumfang schauen.

MfG


----------



## Tues86 (7. April 2015)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, bin am verzweifeln, habe meine Wakü wieder zusammengebaut und habe massive Probleme mit dem Durchfluss.

Habe nur das Wasser abgelassen da ich das Mainboard gewechselt habe.  Es hat sich also nichts getan. 

Nun sinkt der Durchfluss auf 12Liter runter. Abgelesen durch die Aquaero 6. 

Vor dem Mainboard-Tausch hatte ich bei 12 Volt gute 160 Liter und bei 8 Volt 80Liter. 

Ich habe bereits alles durchgespült und habe die Pumpe, Durchflusssensor sowie den CPU Kühler gewechselt. 

Keine Ahnung an was es liegen kann.


P.S.: Jetzt springt der Durchfluss von 187 Liter beim anschalten auf 150 - 165 Liter nach ca. 10 Minuten. 

Leider pendelt der Wert sehr stark.


----------



## mjay88 (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Brauche eure Hilfe es geht um Anschlüsse und Acrylrohre *

Habe vor mit Acrylrohren zu arbeiten aber wie ist das mit den Fittings

passen alle 13/10 er Fittinge mit den Acrylrohre zusammen oder sollte ich speziell die Anschlüsse für Acrylrohre nehmen?

Ich brauche nur ein OKAY von euch  möchte mein System nun fertig bekommen siehe Tagebuch ​


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Acryl sowieso nicht, nimm PETG. Soll deutlich besser sein.
Und ja, spezielle Anschlüsse für Rohr nehmen, die Anschlüsse, die du sonst bei Schlauch verwenden würdest, kannst du nicht nehmen.


----------



## mjay88 (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Acryl sowieso nicht, nimm PETG. Soll deutlich besser sein.
> Und ja, spezielle Anschlüsse für Rohr nehmen, die Anschlüsse, die du sonst bei Schlauch verwenden würdest, kannst du nicht nehmen.



Habe mir grad einen Beitrag auf Youtube angeschaut ist auch leichter zu verarbeiten  

Wo sollte ich die Rohre am besten beziehen ... herstellermäßig ?

Okay das wollte ich nur wissen  welche kannst mir da empfehlen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe leider noch keine direkten Erfahrungen mit Rohren.


----------



## mda31 (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es in D nur von Nanoxia PET-G Röhren zu beziehen

Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering
Nanoxia CF1 Hard Tube, 50cm 12/10mm klar, 5-fach (CF-PETG550) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (2,5 Meter pro Packung)

Anschlüsse zum Beispiel:
EK-HDC Fitting 12mm G1/4 - Black - HDC Fittings - Hard Tubing Connectors - Fittings - Accessories


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man schon die Rohre von nanoxia holt, dann kann man da auch direkt deren Anschlüsse holen


----------



## mda31 (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher. Mir würde das SechskantDesign nicht zusagen ...


----------



## Azzteredon (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

welche Schlauchgröße würdet ihr für mein System empfehlen? (i7-4790k@4,5@1,125V + 290X@stock). Ich hab nämlich noch Fittings hier liegen die ich mal im Angebot bei AT gekauft habe, die sind 11/8, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob das im Durchfluss nen großen Unterschied im Vergleich zu 13/10 z.B. machen würde.

Geplant sind 1x 280er ST30 Radi, und ein 140er UT60 in push&pull. Radifläche sollte eigentlich reichen(Eventuell später Aufrüstung mit externem MoRa)

Was haltet ihr von der Koolance PMP-300? (mit integriertem AGB). Die hab ich auch noch zuhause liegen, kann ich die ohne Bedenken verwenden? Oder ist die zu schwach/zu laut?

Grüße


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der durchfluss ist eh zweitrangig, daher kannst du ruhig bei 11/8 bleiben. Ich habe keinerlei Unterschied in der Leistung bemerkt zwischen 11/8 und 13/10. Dürfte mit monstergrösse 19/13 ebenso sein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist richtig; die hauptsächlichen Unterschiede der verschiedenen Schläuche liegen überwiegend im Knickradius.

Für den Durchfluß sind eher die Durchflußwerte einzelner 'Geräte' wie CPU-Kühler und insbesondere Schnellkupplungen maßgebend!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Azzteredon (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also kann ich ohne Probleme die 11/8 nehmen. Sehr gut. Spart einiges an Kohle. 

Haltet ihr die Radifläche für diese Hardwarekonfig sinnvoll? oder eher zu wenig? 
Hab hier mal zum Rechnen angefangen.
es wird als Richtwert 144cm² pro 100W Wärmeleistung empfohlen.

Ich rechne für den 4790K @ 1,225V mit ca. 100W zu kühlender Leistung. Für die 290X @ stock rechne ich grob mit 300W 
ergibt eine Wärmeleistung von ca. 400W die gekühlt werden muss.

Für den Silentbetrieb wird ein Richtwert von 144cm² pro 100W Abwärme nahegelegt. 
mit den beiden geplanten Radis

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 140mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

komme ich auf eine Gesamtfläche von 588cm². Damit kann ich laut dem Richtwert 408,34W Abwärme relativ leise kühlen.

Ist das jetzt eine Milchmädchenrechnung , oder kann man das durchaus Ernst nehmen.
Bei dieser Rechnung bleibt allerdings die Dicke der Radis außen vor. Inwiefern kann ich diese mit einberechnen, oder helfen mir hier nur Erfahrungswerte und Tests?

ich könnte eventuell noch einen 140er Radi verbauen. Wird dann allerdings zieeeemlich eng in meinem LianLi... Oder gibts hier jemand der mein LianLi gegen sein Define R5 tauschen möchte?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für leises kühlen etwa einen 120er Radi pro 100W, das sagt die faustformel. Die dicke der radiatoren ist dabei nicht so relevant, wie man meint. Ein dicker Radi braucht meist stärkere Lüfter, als ein dünner Radi, was entsprechend in einer höheren Lautstärke resultiert. 

Was deine Fläche angeht, hast du mit den genannten radis drei 140er, was nicht so viel weniger als vier 120er ist. Also die Fläche sollte reichen, aber eventuell hast du hinterher nicht ganz das Ergebnis, was du erwartest. Also könnte lauter oder wärmer sein, als du erhoffst. Aber besser als lukü sollte es dennoch sein


----------



## Azzteredon (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir jetzt mal mein Gehäuse nochmal genau angeschaut. Trotz der bescheidenen Raumaufteilung kann ich unten noch einen 120er Radi (bis maximal 45mm Dicke) einbauen. 140er ist leider nicht möglich, da mir sonst einige anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard verdeckt werden. Mit dem zusätzlichen 120er sollte es dann hoffentlich einigermaßen klappen.

PS: ein 120er Radi hat eine Fläche von 144cm² 
4 120er Radis (400W) haben eine Fläche von 576cm². meine 3 140er haben zusammen eine Fläche von 588cm². Das heißt die 3x140 sind schon größer als die 4x120.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, war so rum, 420er größer als 480er. Der Unterschied ist aber gering. 

Und an sich sind diese Rechnungen eh für'n A, da es sich dabei ja nur um die draufsicht-Fläche handelt. 
Um die gesamte Fläche zu kennen, muss man ja noch die dicke und den finnenabstand kennen. Und sicher noch die eine oder andere Angabe.

Aber egal, da kenne ich mich selber auch nicht so aus. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, die Fläche sollte reichen.


----------



## Azzteredon (9. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der Dicke ist mir bewusst. Deshalb hab ich ja gefragt ob sichs bei diesem "120 pro 100W" nur um ne Milchmädchenrechnung handelt. 
Aber ich denke auch wenn ich nur nach dieser Regel gehe, und noch den zusätzlichen 120er Radi verbaue dann sollten sich der i7 und die 290X leise kühlstellen lassen


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dickere Radis bringen erst was bei "amerikanischen" Lautstärken. Deswegen passt sie Regel auch fast unabhängig von der Dicke.


----------



## Thaurial (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es für die Nutzung der Aquasuite grundsätzlich relevant ob man eine Aquacomputer Pumpe hat, oder unterstützt die Software auch andere Pumpen in Verbindung mit dem aquaero 5LT?


----------



## Tues86 (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ist es für die Nutzung der Aquasuite grundsätzlich relevant ob man eine Aquacomputer Pumpe hat, oder unterstützt die Software auch andere Pumpen in Verbindung mit dem aquaero 5LT?



Du kannst dort auch andere Pumpen ansteuern. Dafür benötigst du nur ein Adapter.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst da im Prinzip alles anklemmen, was du willst. Vorausgesetzt, es übersteigt die Leistungsfähigkeit nicht. Bei einer pumpe mit der aquabus Schnittstelle kann die Software halt genau erkennen, was du da angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Thaurial (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd ganz gern die  Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus PWM
 dranbauen. Dann eben nur das PWM an den aquaero. Dann bräuchte ich wohl nur die passiv-Kühlung für den aquero


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da die pumpe dann über pwm gesteuert wird, kann die den Strom direkt vom Netzteil bekommen und somit belastet die dann die Aquarelle quasi garnicht. da würdest du dann wahrscheinlich nicht mal den passiv kühler brauchen, je nachdem, was sonst noch so an der ae hängt.


----------



## Thaurial (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es sollen noch 1x360 und 1x240er  radiatoren bzw 5 Lüfter daranbetrieben werden. Die komplette Auflistung der Komponenten ist auch in diesen Fred nochmal im letzten Beitrag zu sehen - KLICK

Da es meine erste Konstruktion ist, bin ich für Tipps sehr dankbar.

Jedenfalls ging es mir in der Frage auch darum ob das Sinn macht. Das was ich von der Aquasuite gesehen hab find ich sehr gut, es wäre ja schade wenn ich mich von vorne rein einschränke mit zb. einer inkompatiblen Pumpe, wenn ich eh schon alles neu anschaffe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inkompatibel wäre halt, wenn die mehr Leistung benötigt, als die Steuerung bereitstellen kann. 
Die Lüfter in zwei Gruppe, eine Gruppe pro Radi auf je einen Kanal. Dann hast du noch einen Kanal frei für Lüfter ohne radi. Du solltest damit kaum ab die Grenzen der aquaero kommen, schaden tut so ein kühler aber auch nicht.


----------



## Thaurial (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber die Seuite zeigt dann schon die Pumpenleistung usw an, weil diese ja über pwn gesteuert wird?

Die ganzen netten Graphen könnt ich ja sonst nicht nutzen :p


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da wird dann die drehzahl angezeigt und die pulsrate in %. 
Bei der Steuerung über die Spannung würde noch diese angezeigt werden. Mehr dürfte es bei lüftern und pumpen nicht geben, was angezeigt werden kann. Mal abwarten, was andere dazu sagen, ich hab da leider keinerlei praxiserfahrung.

Die pumpe wird sowieso einmal eingestellt und dann in Ruhe gelassen. Die pumpe in betrieb schneller oder langsamer laufen lassen tut quasi nix zur Leistung.


----------



## Azzteredon (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dickere Radis bringen erst was bei "amerikanischen" Lautstärken. Deswegen passt sie Regel auch fast unabhängig von der Dicke.



Und was genau versteht man unter "amerikanischen" Lautstärken? 

Das heißt wenn ich statt dem 140mm UT60 einfach einen ST30 verbaue dann spielt das bei niedrigen RPM kaum ne Rolle(trotz push&pull)? und ebenso unten den 120er statt XT45 einen ST30? Denn Platz ist bei mir im Case eigentlich ziemliche Mangelware.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bei einem Auto, lauter ist stärker, schneller, besser


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Aquaero hat tatsächlich ein Strommessung. Also bei komplettem Anschluss an selbiges ist auch eine Aussage über die Leistungsaufnahme möglich. Wenn eine Pumpe nur über PWM gesteuert gibt es natürlich keinen nennenswerten Strom zum messen, hier könnte man höchstens einen Rechenwert von Hand vorgeben. Ob letzteres geht weiß ich aber nicht (bin selbst nach wie vor mit dem BigNG unterwegs und zufrieden, macht nur in Zeiten des AqaeroLT als Neuanschaffung keinen Sinn mehr).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Und was genau versteht man unter "amerikanischen" Lautstärken?


In der USA geht der Trend eher zu dicken Radiatoren mit hoher Lamellendichte .  Um dort die Luft durch die Lamellen pressen zu können, braucht man viel mehr Druck als bei dünnen Radiatoren mit geringerer Lamellendichte. Mehr Druck bedeutet höhere Lautstärke. 

Bsp. -> Koolance Radiator, 3x120mm 30-FPI Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Jener Radiator kann sich erst ab 1500 U/min und mehr ins vordere Testfeld vordrängen. Aber das hat dann nix mehr mit "silent" zu tun.


----------



## Azzteredon (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> In der USA geht der Trend eher zu dicken Radiatoren mit hoher Lamellendichte .  Um dort die Luft durch die Lamellen pressen zu können, braucht man viel mehr Druck als bei dünnen Radiatoren mit geringerer Lamellendichte. Mehr Druck bedeutet höhere Lautstärke.
> 
> Bsp. -> Koolance Radiator, 3x120mm 30-FPI Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Jener Radiator kann sich erst ab 1500 U/min und mehr ins vordere Testfeld vordrängen. Aber das hat dann nix mehr mit "silent" zu tun.



Logisch  als ich meinen Post nochmal durchgelesen hab dachte ich mir auch..."wieso frag ich das eigentlich" 

Sorry!


----------



## Thaurial (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Verwendung der PWM Pumpe brauch man das hier Kabel doch nicht mehr oder? Das wäre ja nur wenn die Leistung über die aquaero kommen soll?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Exakt. Zudem hat das Kabel keine pwm-Leitung und damit wäre es sowieso falsch.


----------



## alm0st (11. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand paar Tips geben, wie ich meinen neuen Phobya Nova restlos entlüftet bekomm? Hab ihn schon kräftig geschüttelt, gedreht, flach hingelegt und auch schon viel Luft raus bekommen (musste 2 komplette AGB-Füllungen nachschütten). So ganz scheint aber noch nicht alles draußen zu sein - jeden Falls sind meine Temps noch nicht ideal (unter Last mit Prime und Furmark hab ich trotz 1500 RPM Lüfter ne T-Delta von ca. 9-10° Celcius )


----------



## ilavicion (11. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Welche sind denn die empfehlenswertesten (Silent) 180er Lüfter? Bzw. ist 180mm überhaupt empfehlenswert? Es müsste sehr leise sein, ich verwende im Moment entkoppelte PL-1, die ja nach Wassertemperatur von der Aquastream geregelt werden (0-700 rpm).


Ich habe vier Stück von denen an meinem MORA hängen:
SilverStone AP181 (SST-AP181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Äußerst empfehlenswert. Hörbar werden die erst ab 500 RPM, und selbst dann ist es bloß ein angenehmes kaum wahrzunehmendes Rauschen.

Hier noch ein Test aus 2011, wobei ich nicht weiß ob der überhaupt noch aktuell ist.
Test: Silverstone und Phobya 180mm Lüfter im Vergleich auf Nova 1080 - Fazit


----------



## skyscraper (11. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, habe mich aber wie schon erwähnt dazu entschlossen, beim 420er Radi zu bleiben


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute, ich suche gute Lüfter, 120mm, sind Pull eingebaut, also Luftdruck sollte über 1.25 sein. Farbe blau und unter 20 Db sein. 3 oder 4 pin ist egal.


----------



## IssaP (11. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht wären die Aerocool Dead Silence Blue Edition was für dich!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt nicht schlecht, sehen auch toll aus.


----------



## JakPol (12. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sacht mal - krieg ich in 8/10 Schraubanschlüsse auch 8/11 Schlauch reingeprügelt? Oder kann ich auf einen 8/10 Schraubanschluss einfach eine 8/11 Überwurfmutter statt der originalen packen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1: Jein. Glückssache würde ich sagen. 
2: ebenfalls jein. Wenn die Anschlüsse vom selben Hersteller sind, sehe ich die Chance noch am höchsten. 
Wenn ich aber zB bei meinen alphacool 13/10 schon den geraden mit dem 90° Winkel vergleiche, die haben bereits unterschiedliche gewinde bei der überwurfmutter.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt unter anderem von Innovatek Schlauch der leicht dicker ist als 10/8 aber noch keine ganzen 1,5mm Wandstärke hat. Der ist extra zum drauf prügeln bei besserer Knickfestigkeit.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine 10/8 passt nur 10/8, bin aber mit meinem neuen Masterkleer schlauch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man passendes Werkzeug hat, kann man sonst auch die überwurfmutter anpassen


----------



## Thaurial (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie geht ihr vor bei der Auswahl einer Wakü GPU?

Ich habe die HD7970 Matrix Rog GHz verbaut, leider siehts es sehr rar aus mit einem Waterblock. Ek hat einen hergestellt, aber ist weder lieferbar, noch irgendwo günstig zu bekommen. Ich seh auch nicht ein dafür noch 150€ zu blechen.

Falls ich in Richtung R9 290(x) gehen sollte. Wie wähle ich am besten ein Modell, dass am kompatiblesten ist? Geht ihr einfach immer ins Ref-Design und bestellt dort die günstigste?


----------



## alm0st (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte ich doch bloß die Koolance Schnellverschlüsse gekauft  Mit dem Phobya Gedöns hab ich nen unterirdischen Durchfluss, was auch die schlechten Temps trotz des Nova erklärt (bei 7v gedrosselter DDC steigt die GPU Temp in Furmark mal glatt sprunghaft um 8° Celcius )

*Thaurial* 
Mit nem einfachem Referenzdesign hast du in der Hinsicht am wenigsten Stress. Ansonsten lohnt es sich die Karte der Wahl immer zuerst mit dem EK Cooling Configurator abzugleichen - dort findest du zu fasten allen Grafikkarten die Info ob Referenz PCB oder nicht (samt Vergleichsbild).


----------



## mda31 (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also von 12V auf 7V 8° mehr?


----------



## alm0st (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Also von 12V auf 7V 8° mehr?



Ja und umgekehrt ebenso: wenn ich auf 12V hochgehe springen die Temps sofort runter.


----------



## mda31 (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohha. Das ist hart.


----------



## alm0st (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer billig kauft.... 

Derweil gehts schon, müssen die Lüfter halt etwas höher drehen. Aber meine Schottverschauben wieder zerrupfen usw. - da freue ich mich überhaupt nicht drauf


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr vor bei der Auswahl einer Wakü GPU?
> 
> Ich habe die HD7970 Matrix Rog GHz verbaut, leider siehts es sehr rar aus mit einem Waterblock. Ek hat einen hergestellt, aber ist weder lieferbar, noch irgendwo günstig zu bekommen. Ich seh auch nicht ein dafür noch 150€ zu blechen.
> 
> Falls ich in Richtung R9 290(x) gehen sollte. Wie wähle ich am besten ein Modell, dass am kompatiblesten ist? Geht ihr einfach immer ins Ref-Design und bestellt dort die günstigste?


PCS+ (EK), Tri-X (Ref., alle), gibts viele kompatible Karten.


----------



## Thaurial (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> PCS+ (EK), Tri-X (Ref., alle), gibts viele kompatible Karten.



na da hab ich ausgerechnet mit der ASUS 7970 Matrix Rog was sehr kompliziertes erwischt.. mal sehn ob ich noch ein fullcover irgendwo auftreiben kann. Bin ja eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit - wenn ich jetzt schon auf Wakü umbau machts so viel sinn die Graka direkt einzubinden...


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem mit den Schnellkupplungen hatte ich auch - beim nächsten Umbau flogen sie wieder 'raus.
Ich hab' dann High-Flow-Kupplungen von Koolance genommen - und der Durchfluß stieg von weniger als 50Liter/Minute auf 150 Liter und mehr.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die koolance QD3 sind wohl mit die besten schnelltrenner.


----------



## alm0st (14. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich ärger mich grad echt über meinen Geiz, auf die 70 € wärs am Ende für das Koolance Set auch nicht mehr drauf angekommen. Naja, nächste Woche gibts wieder Kohle


----------



## Azzteredon (15. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage. Ich hab nen Watercool Heatkiller Rev.3.0 LT für den Sockel 775 hier. Ne Phobya-Universal-Backplate(775,1150 usw.), und das normale Schraubenkit. 
Kann ich den Heatkiller auf meinem z97X SOC Force verwenden?(1150) Oder brauch ich da irgendein Umrüstkit? Bzw. Wo bekomme ich das. Hab bei Aquatuning nichts finden können...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst die HK3.0 So115X Halterung. 775 ist zu klein. Ich würde direkt bei Watercool gucken, wenn du nichts anderes brauchst.


----------



## ConCAD (15. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist dieses Umrüstkit: Watercool Umrüstkit HEATKILLER® CPU 3.0-Serie 1155/1156/1150 black chrom | CPU - Halterungen | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Gibts genauso direkt im Watercool-Shop: UmrÃ¼stkit HEATKILLERÂ® CPU 3.0-Serie 1155/1156/1150 black chrom - Watercool Shop


----------



## Azzteredon (15. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alter Schwede. Das Umrüstkit kostet ja mehr als ich für den Kühler damals bezahlt hab  Sonderangebot auf AT 12,99€


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach mal rumfragen, vielleicht hat ja wer eins über.


----------



## Azzteredon (16. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke das ist eher unwahrscheinlich  aber ich werf die Frage gleich mal hier in den Raum, hat jemand eines das er mir verkaufen würde?


----------



## CSharper (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen Leute 
Simple Frage schnell: wenn ich die Anschraubtüllen löse und den Schlauch umstecke, kann ich den gerade so weiterverwenden? Oder soll ich das Ende abschneiden, um damit der Verbindung mehr Druck zu verleihen?


----------



## DOcean (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man weiterverwenden natürlich nicht 25 tausend Male aber sehr oft...

Die Tülle die du oben rüber machst drückst ja alles wieder fest...


----------



## bennySB (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin zusammen,

haben eigentlich Kugelhähne wie bspw. Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt | Kugelhähne / Ventile | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany einen nennenswerten Einfluss auf den Durchfluss?

Gedachter Aufbau: Pumpenauslass --> T-Stück --> 1. Kugelhahn im normalen Kreislauf / 2. Kugelhahn zum Entleeren.

Wenn nun entleert werden soll wird der normale Kreislauf geschlossen und der "Entleerungskreislauf" geöffnet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute
> Simple Frage schnell: wenn ich die Anschraubtüllen löse und den Schlauch umstecke, kann ich den gerade so weiterverwenden? Oder soll ich das Ende abschneiden, um damit der Verbindung mehr Druck zu verleihen?


Den kannst du x mal weiter verwenden. Bei mir ging es 6 Jahre gut, dann wurden die Schläuche porös.
Zum Kugelhahn, sollte sich der Durchfluss verringern.


----------



## bennySB (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm muss ich dann mal testen wie extrem es sich auswirken wird wenn es soweit ist. Zur Not bleibt er halt weg und das Entleeren dauert länger.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein kugelhahn reich. einfach an einer anderer stelle, zB im deckel vom agb eine schraube öffnen, dort kann dann luft rein, dann läuft das wasser von alleine unten raus.


----------



## CSharper (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok top danke für die Antworten.


----------



## bennySB (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eigentlich Kupfer problemlos mit Edelstahl kombinieren ohne Zusätze nutzen zu "müssen" ?


----------



## bennySB (22. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage Nr.1: Kugelhähne habe so gut wie keinen Wiederstand - deshalb nutze ich für meinen ext. Radis keine Schnellkupplungen, sondern
> 4 Kugelhähne.
> Zu Frage Nr.2: Bei legierten Metallen (Edelstahl V2A/V4A, Rotguß, Messing, etc.) besteht keinerlei Gefahr. Außer bei Alu und verzinkte Metalle,
> aber auch nur wenn beide länger mit Wasser verbunden sind.



Wunderbar ich danke dir. Alu und Messing wusste ich, nur war ich mir bei Edelstahl net sicher.
Will halt im Sichtbereich 16mm Edelstahl nehmen und außerhalb davon normale 16/13er Schläuche und wusste nun net ob es sich mit den Kupfer-Kühlern vertragen wird.


----------



## Shooot3r (23. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, ich möchte gerne meine spannungswandler kühlen von meinem sabertooth 990fx. da die kühlertemperatur schon im leerlauf bei 60 grad liegt ( mit tempsensor gemesesn, nicht software) könnt ihr mir da einen guten empfehen, bzw. bräuchte ich da 2 weil die wandler links und unterhalb der cpu liegen. mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das unterhalb sind keine wandler, da sitzt die northbridge. Die zu kühlen lohnt bei ordentlichem oc aber auch. 
Ich denke mal, du wirst zu einem universalkühler zB von watercool oder ekwb greifen müssen.


----------



## Shooot3r (23. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also dann bräuchte ich ja wohl zwei von den universalkühlern, oder? mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, wirst wohl zwei brauchen  da die beiden kühlkörper über eine heatpipe verbunden sind, kannst du ja nicht mal eben so den nb-kühler wieder aufsetzen. 

für die northbridge einmal hier reinschauen: Chipsatz - Watercool Shop 
und für die spannungswandler hier: Spannungswandler - Watercool Shop
eventuell passt keiner der spawa-kühler, aber da hat watercool auch noch eine lösung: MB Universal - Watercool Shop


----------



## mist3r89 (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

Habe da diesen hier bestellt: Aquacomputer aqualis PRO mit Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit, G1/4 | Aqualis Behälter | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Mit der beigelegten Anleitung komme ich irgendwie nicht weiter...

Deshalb einige Fragen:
1. Welche Leds muss ich nun bestellen damit ich da Licht rein kriege
2. Hat der Behälter nun den Wasserfalleffekt? Wie kriege ich das Wasser durch die Mittelstange nach oben?

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das teil hat doch drei anschlussmöglichkeiten unten. Die mittlere ist für den wasserfalleffekt. 
Die LEDs müssten 5mm LEDs sein. Um die zu verlegen, musst du den metallboden aufschrauben.


----------



## mist3r89 (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Das teil hat doch drei anschlussmöglichkeiten unten. Die mittlere ist für den wasserfalleffekt.
> Die LEDs müssten 5mm LEDs sein. Um die zu verlegen, musst du den metallboden aufschrauben.



Ok also Out normal, und In in der Mitte statt links. Danke dafür. Ich finde keine passende LED's und in den Zubehörartikel im Shop warden auch keine angezeigt. 
Kannst du vielleicht welche Vorschlagen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal hier: LEDs | Modding | Aquatuning Switzerland 
dort gibt es auch fertige im doppelpack, also ein stecker und zwei led's am anderen ende. ideal für den aqualis. 
zB die hier: LEDready Twin 5mm Ultrahell rot | LEDs | Modding | Aquatuning Switzerland

ansonsten findest du led's in jedem gut sortierten elektro-fachhandel.


----------



## mist3r89 (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt müssten die Dinger nur lieferbar sein...

Ausserdem brauch ich 6 Stück also 3. Das sind 3x 4Pin Stecker XD
+ 2x Kaltlichtkathoden + diverse Festplatten + Aquero + Pumpe... Brauchst ja ein Spezial NT mit 100 solchen Anschlüsse


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach was, da brauchst du nur ein wenig basteln


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> also dann bräuchte ich ja wohl zwei von den universalkühlern, oder? mfg


Also bei meinem Asus 990x board, habe ich meinen SpaWa kühler selbst gebaut. Daher vermesse die kühler genau, bevor du bestellst. Gerade der Loch Abstand ist wichtig.


----------



## Thaurial (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne frage zum phobya laing ddc top cover black nickel. 

Es gibt 2x in und 2x out. 

Wie es aussieht sind aber das in & out jeweils mit out & in der nebenseite verbunden. Das heisst ich kann die nicht unabhängig nutzen. Ich würde gerne IN an der seite und OUT im Deckel. Geht das?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange du in und out nutzt (und nicht zwei mal in oder out), ist es egal, welchen davon. 
Also kannst du auch in seitlich und out oben nutzen.


----------



## SpatteL (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst je einen Eingang und einen Ausgang nutzen, in welcher Kombination ist egal.
Den jeweils anderen Ein/Ausgang musst du dann mit einer Verschlussschraube verschließen.

MfG

Edit: zu langsam...


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann bestimmt auch zwei Kreisläufe mit einer pumpe betreiben und dann nutzt man beide in's und out's. Ob das in der Praxis so gut geht, wie in der Theorie, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Thaurial (24. April 2015)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Man kann bestimmt auch zwei Kreisläufe mit einer pumpe betreiben und dann nutzt man beide in's und out's. Ob das in der Praxis so gut geht, wie in der Theorie, ist eine andere Frage.




Ja das macht eher weniger sinn.

ich finde seltsam, dass der In kanal dann dirwkt mit dem out verbunden ist. Dh die pumpe drückt das wasser auch hoch richtung agb?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist falsch beschriftet.
Also oben auf der quadratischen Seite ist die Mitte in. Und an der langen Seite ist rechts in. Die anderen beiden entsprechend out


----------



## Thaurial (24. April 2015)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lol das könnte sein 

Ich behaupte mal die an der seite sind vertauscht und der deckel stimmt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem haben schon viele gehabt. Die müssten eig als 2te Wahl verkauft werden


----------



## Thaurial (24. April 2015)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso. War auch so deklariert. Aber ich dachte eher weil kratzer dran waren. Black nickel gabs nur b-ware

PS: also an der seite in & out vertauscht, oder?


----------



## Kurry (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage Nr.1: Kugelhähne habe so gut wie keinen Wiederstand - deshalb nutze ich für meinen ext. Radis keine Schnellkupplungen, sondern
> 4 Kugelhähne.



Du solltest mal die QD3 ausprobieren. Die bremsen quasi null! Und das tropffreie super einfache Trennen ist ein Genuss.

@DDC Deckl
Eingänge sind immer mittig!


----------



## Thaurial (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> @DDC Deckl
> Eingänge sind immer mittig!



Danke


----------



## crys_ (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne kurze Frage, ich arbeite mich gerade in die Materie ein für meine erste Wakü 
Wie viel Radifläche brauch ich für einen 5820k mit OC (~4.2GHz)? Ich kann nur einen 280er mit 30mm Tiefe verbauen. Wie viel müsste ich dazu nehmen um noch zusätzlich eine GPU zu kühlen (z.B. 290). Kann noch zusätzlich 200er mit 30mm und einen 140er verbauen. Gehäuse ist ein Enthoo Evolv mATX.

Außerdem würde mich noch interessieren welche Nachteile ein kleiner AGB gegenüber eine großen hat außer das das Befüllen schwerer wird? Würde gern die DCP450 verwenden.
Danke euch!


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde Grundsätzlich so viel verbauen wie passt. Radis sind ja nicht soo teuer ind auch problemlos gebraucht kaufbar. Bei High-End Hardware +OC würde ich ganz grob 240*120 pro Stück planen. Also das Doppelte davon für 5820k und 290.

Bei nem kleinen AGB brauchst du halt mehr Befüllschritte, ist aber sonst kein Problem.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



crys_ schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage, ich arbeite mich gerade in die Materie ein für meine erste Wakü
> Wie viel Radifläche brauch ich für einen 5820k mit OC (~4.2GHz)? Ich kann nur einen 280er mit 30mm Tiefe verbauen. Wie viel müsste ich dazu nehmen um noch zusätzlich eine GPU zu kühlen (z.B. 290). Kann noch zusätzlich 200er mit 30mm und einen 140er verbauen. Gehäuse ist ein Enthoo Evolv mATX.
> 
> Außerdem würde mich noch interessieren welche Nachteile ein kleiner AGB gegenüber eine großen hat außer das das Befüllen schwerer wird? Würde gern die DCP450 verwenden.
> Danke euch!



Ins Evolve sollten doch zwei 280er passen? Das könntesr du ausmessen. Dann reicht auch die Fläche.

Die Größe des AGB spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Würde mich über Bilder freuen. Das Case reizt mich auch.


----------



## crys_ (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grafikkarte will ich später erst nachrüsten, die 290 soll nur ein Richtwert sein 
Mir geht es vor allem um den 280er für die CPU, ich finde hier immer sehr gegensprüchliche Aussagen - über google vor allem in dubiosen amerikanischen Foren denen ich nicht traue. Nach meiner Milchmädchenrechnung (140mm*140mm)/(120mm*120mm)*2*100W=272W müsste ich die CPU ja sehr bequem mit ordentlich OC leise gekühlt bekommen.

Eignen sich eigentlich die Alpenföhn Wing Boost für Radiatoren? Ich finde nirgend eine Luftdruckangabe.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ins Evolve sollten doch zwei 280er passen? Das könntesr du ausmessen. Dann reicht auch die Fläche.


Es passt nur:
Oben: 1x280 oder 1x240 oder 1x140 oder 1x120 (maximal 68mm dicke mit Lüfter)
Vorne: 1x240 order 1x200 oder 1x140 ode 1x120 (Dicke muss von der Grafikkartenlänge abgezogen werden)
Hinter: 1x140 oder 1x120

Es kommt bald eine größere ATX Version.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Würde mich über Bilder freuen. Das Case reizt mich auch.


Muss ich dich leider noch ne Weile vertrösten, ich hab nur Angefangen mit Planen und wollte eigentlich im Juni kaufen, muss jetzt aber doch bis Mitte August in China bleiben, kümmer mich jetzt also aktuell nur um Planung, Sleeving und Optimierung meiner RGB LEDS (siehe Sig)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gekühlt bekommst du die CPU locker. Aber du musst abstriche bei der Temperatur machen.

Meine CPU ist selbst meist bei ~60°C+ unter Last. Dafür sind die Lüfter bei 5V sehr leise.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

Es geht um meinen Faltserver (siehe Signatur):
Vor rund einem Monat hab ich meine Asus GTX780 Poseidon ist das System eingebunden und jetzt hab ich ständig Luftbläschen im System und weiss nicht wo die herkommen. 

Die Luftbläschen  sind erst nach der 780er im Schlauch zu sehn (kleben an der Innenseite des Schlauchs).

Aufgebaut ist das System folgendermassen:
AGB > Pumpe (Eheim 1046 230V) > 1. Xeon (MagiCool MC-Block Copper Rev.2) > 2. Xeon (MagiCool MC-Block Copper Rev.2) > Asus GTX780 Poseidon > MORA 3 > AGB

Temperaturen sind im grünen Bereich:
wärmster Kern der Xeons 56°C
GTX780 53°C

Ich frage mich ob eventuell die Eheim 1046 ne Nummer zu klein ist, da doch der Temperaturunterschied vor und nach dem System deutlich spürbar ist.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperaturunterschied gefühlte 10° > keine Temperatursensoren verbaut.
Durchfluss keine Ahnung da ebenfalls kein Sensor verbaut ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bau noch ne Eheim vor den MORA ein und dann sollte es passen.


----------



## crys_ (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Färbungsmitteln aus? Ich lese immer das die (vor allem rot) so böse sind und flocken, es nimmt aber trotzdem jeder 
Wenn ich 2 Jahre rot durch ein Radiator jage kann ich vermutlich keine andere Farbe mehr nutzen?


----------



## skyscraper (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt ein 60mm dicker 420er Radi problemlos in den Deckel des Enthoo Primo?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, sollte. Die Lüfter können auch aussen am chassis befestigt sein, da ist genug Platz zwischen dem Metall vom case und der Abdeckung.
Ich weiss gerade aber nicht aus dem Kopf, wie viel Platz zwischen Deckel und mainboardkante ist.


----------



## skyscraper (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ja, sollte. Die Lüfter können auch aussen am chassis befestigt sein, da ist genug Platz zwischen dem Metall vom case und der Abdeckung.
> Ich weiss gerade aber nicht aus dem Kopf, wie viel Platz zwischen Deckel und mainboardkante ist.



Danke. So hätte ich es eh gemacht. Weiß jemand den genauen Abstand zwischen Deckel und MB? Verdeckt der Radi dann nicht die Kabeldurchführungen? Funktioniert das beim Enthoo Luxe besser als beim Primo?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das primo ist groß. Das ist nur wenig kleiner, als das corsair 900D. Die Kabel müssten im Zweifelsfall halt vorher verlegt werden, das sollte also kein Problem darstellen. Den genauen Abstand müsste ich mall erfragen, ein Kollege von mir hat das case, er verschwendet es zwar an Luftkühlung, aber dafür kann man so gut nachmessen


----------



## iGameKudan (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Es geht um meinen Faltserver (siehe Signatur):
> Vor rund einem Monat hab ich meine Asus GTX780 Poseidon ist das System eingebunden und jetzt hab ich ständig Luftbläschen im System und weiss nicht wo die herkommen.
> ...


Hab zwar keine Wakü, jedoch meine ich mal gelesen zu haben das der Wasserkühler der Poseidon aus Alu ist... 

Ergo würde ich auf irgendeinen Nebeneffekt von Korrosion tippen, sofern du da nicht ein entsprechendes Kühlmittel nutzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Wakü, jedoch meine ich mal gelesen zu haben das der Wasserkühler der Poseidon aus Alu ist...
> 
> Ergo würde ich auf irgendeinen Nebeneffekt von Korrosion tippen, sofern du da nicht ein entsprechendes Kühlmittel nutzt.


Soviel ich weiss kommt das Wasser gar nicht mit dem Alu in Kontakt, da es durch ein vernickeltes Kupferrohr fliesst.

Als Kühlmittel ist frisches "Innovatek Protect IP" drin (wurde beim Einbau der Poseidon erneuert).


----------



## GusTarballs (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Danke. So hätte ich es eh gemacht. Weiß jemand den genauen Abstand zwischen Deckel und MB? Verdeckt der Radi dann nicht die Kabeldurchführungen? Funktioniert das beim Enthoo Luxe besser als beim Primo?



Es sind 70 mm. Eine kleine Skizze dazu gibts hier: 
Best Radiator Option for Top of Enthoo Primo?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, habe da auch gerade mal nachgeguckt... War halt der Meinung gelesen zu haben dass auch der Wasserpart aus Alu war. 

Naja, das nächste Mal erst gucken, dann posten wenn man zu etwas sxhreibt wovon man wenig Ahnung hat. :x


----------



## Ulami (27. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry mich packt grad die Neugier

Fractal Design Define S, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Beim Fractal Define S hab ich ja keine HDD bays etc und eigentlich genug Platz um zwei Stück von 3x120 Radiatoren vertikal von der Decke baumeln zu lassen. Also 6x120slot. Wär das sinnvoll von der Kühlleistung her für OC C+GPU?

Oder wie wärs mit 3-4Stk. 2x120 horizontal übereinander geschichtet (mit genügend Abstand). Oben der Zulauf und nach unten hin wirds kühler, so dass nicht jeder Lüfter die volle Abwärme des darunter liegenden Abbekommt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch mal euren Rat da ich nicht recht weis was ich Pumpentechnisch machen soll :

Möglichkeit 1: 
Ich kauf mir ne stärkere 24/7-taugliche Pumpe > eventuell Eheim 1048 230V

Möglichkeit 2:
Ich könnte der verbauten Eheim 1046 230V noch eine bestehende Eheim 1046 12V beistellen, allerdings ist bei dieser die Platine abgeraucht so dass ich diese direkt mit 230V betreiben müsste > meines Wissenstandes nach läuft auch die 12V-Version intern mit 230V und hab es auch schon erfolgreich mal getestet.


Was meint ihr, neue stärkere Pumpe oder der bestehende 1046 ein Stromkabel anlöten? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## SpatteL (27. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum soll es denn eine 230V Pumpe sein?
Wenn eine neue Pumpe, dann doch gleich eine mit 12V.

afaik wird bei den 12V Eheim Pumpen die 12V Gleichspannung in eine 12V Wechselspannung umgewandelt.
Also würde dir die Pumpe nur um die Ohren fliegen, wenn du da 230V anlegst. ^^

Warum überhaupt die Überlegung?
Hast du Probleme mit dem Durchfluss?

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Sorry mich packt grad die Neugier
> 
> Fractal Design Define S, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> Beim Fractal Define S hab ich ja keine HDD bays etc und eigentlich genug Platz um zwei Stück von 3x120 Radiatoren vertikal von der Decke baumeln zu lassen. Also 6x120slot. Wär das sinnvoll von der Kühlleistung her für OC C+GPU?
> ...


Mit zwei 360ern bist du gut dabei. Wenn du mit einem 30mm dicken Leben kannst, kann im Deckel sogar ein 420er verbaut werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Warum soll es denn eine 230V Pumpe sein?
> Wenn eine neue Pumpe, dann doch gleich eine mit 12V.
> 
> afaik wird bei den 12V Eheim Pumpen die 12V Gleichspannung in eine 12V Wechselspannung umgewandelt.
> ...


Pumpe 230V >  meine aktuell verbaute Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung | Eheim 1046/48 | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Sind Pumpe mit Stecker für die ganz normale 230V-Haushaltssteckdose.
Die Eheims 1046, 1048, 1250, 1260 und die 1262 bekommst du alle in der 230V Ausführung und alle bei Aquatuning erhältlich.

Die ersten Innovatek-Pumpen mit dem 4Pin-Molex-Anschluss liefen intern noch mit 230V (12V > 230V-Wandler war auf interner Platine verbaut) das sie noch direkt auf der oben verlinkten 230V-Pumpe basierten  > nix mit um die Ohren fliegen.  

Wieso 230V? > Weil das System eh 24/7 läuft und die Eheims speziell in der 230V-Ausführung für Langzeithaltbarkeit stehen. 
Hinzukommt noch das die 230V im Vergleich zu den ganzen 12V-Vertretern (mit gleichen Leistungsdaten) ein gutes Stück günstiger sind.

Für einen Rechner der nicht 24/7 läuft würde ich auch ne 12V-Pumpe nehmen.

Durchflussprobleme > liess mal zwei Seiten vorher meine Beiträge.


----------



## Kurry (29. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Sorry mich packt grad die Neugier
> 
> Fractal Design Define S, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> Beim Fractal Define S hab ich ja keine HDD bays etc und eigentlich genug Platz um zwei Stück von 3x120 Radiatoren vertikal von der Decke baumeln zu lassen. Also 6x120slot. Wär das sinnvoll von der Kühlleistung her für OC C+GPU?
> ...



Radiatorensandwiche sind sehr ineffizient. Ich würde einen Radiator in die Front und einen ins Top machen, beide reinblasend.


----------



## Ulami (29. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kurry schrieb:


> Radiatorensandwiche sind sehr ineffizient. Ich würde einen Radiator in die Front und einen ins Top machen, beide reinblasend.



Ok danke! Beide reinblasend? Dachte ein Top freut sich, dass die warme Luft aufsteigt! Hab ich da was verpasst? ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich schon. Nur wenn du dort raus blasen lässt, kommt da die bereits angewärmte Luft vom frontradi durch. Der unterschied wird aber nicht so groß sein. Wenn du viel spass am basteln hast, kannst du ja mal den Unterschied ermitteln


----------



## Ulami (29. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würd ich machen, wenn ichs schon hätt. Derweil wollt ich euer knowhow anzapfen


----------



## Thaurial (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich zum entlüften und befüllen ein separates NT überbrücke, reicht es dann wenn ich z.b ein DVD Laufwerk + Pumpe als Last anhänge, oder sollte da noch etwas mehr als DVD + Pumpe dranhängen, damit das NT nicht beschädigt wird?


----------



## DOcean (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei heutigen NT reicht die Pumpe fast immer, früher waren die NTs mal empfindlicher auf sowas...


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade die haswell low Power state zertifizierten können problemlos mit der geringen Last umgehen.


----------



## JakPol (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich benutz ein ca. 7 Jahre altes be quiet Netzteil, das mein Schwager noch rumliegen hatte, das klappt auch nur mit der Pumpe.


----------



## Ulami (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieses ganze Anschlusszeug und Schläuche kann ich eigentlich auch im Baumarkt in der Aquaristikabteilung kaufen oder?


----------



## Joselman (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anschlüsse im Baumarkt? Würde mich sehr wundern wenn es die dort gibt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gibt es das für aquarien und so. Aber eher nicht abgestimmt auf pc Hardware


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal wieder eine janz dumme Frage meinerseits: Der Alphacool Single-Bay AGB (Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear | Behälter - solo | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) hat Ein- und Auslass gekennzeichnet, die Bodenplatte ist allerdings flach, sprich ohne Gefälle. Beim Dual-Bay AGB scheint es egal zu sein, wie rum man ihn anschließt (keine Kennzeichnung).

Jetzt frage ich mich: Kann man beim Single-Bay auch auf die "Vorgabe" von Ein- & Auslass pfeifen? Wäre anschlusstechnisch bei meiner Kiste angenehmer, den als "OUT" gekennzeichneten Anschluss als Einlass zu nehmen.

Kann mir da jm. mit Informationen dienen?

Merci d'avance, HighEnd


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, der eine Port ist höher, als der andere. Wenn der AGB also immer voll genug ist, sollte das egal sein. Wenn beide ports auf gleicher höhe sind, ist es eh egal


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke  Ich befüll den dann schon so, dass der AGB immer schön voll ist. Die Anschlüsse scheinen allerdings eh auf gleicher Höhe zu sein (http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Wasserkuehlung/Alphacool_Single-bay_clear-005.jpg). Muss nur noch überlegen, ob ich weiße oder rote LEDs nehme für mein Blood Red ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weisse LEDs. Rot im rot bringt kaum was. Die weissen können das rot allerdings stark aufgehellt erscheinen lassen


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werd ich ausprobieren  Ich denk allerdings auch, dass weiß meine Wahl sein wird. Wenn die Teile da sind, werd ich es ausprobieren und Bilder in mein Tagebuch stellen


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute, ivh habe einen i5-4690K und überlege eine Wakü zu bauen (Kompakt-Flüssigkeitskühlung kommt mir nicht ins Haus).
Ich möchte dann auch die neue Graka mitkühlen (z.B. Gtx 980ti), meine 660ti auf Wakü umzurüsten ist rausgeworfenens Geld....
Wie viel muss ich ungefähr investieren (ich möchte 2 280er Radiatoren verbauen).
Mir ist Silent sehr wichtig, aber die Leistung ist nicht unwichtig, deshalb möchte ich eine leise Pumpe und diese entkoppeln und Silent Lüfter verbauen (Noctua Industrial).

MfG Leokasi


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute, ivh habe einen i5-4690K und überlege eine Wakü zu bauen (Kompakt-Flüssigkeitskühlung kommt mir nicht ins Haus).
Ich möchte dann auch die neue Graka mitkühlen (z.B. Gtx 980ti), meine 660ti auf Wakü umzurüsten ist rausgeworfenens Geld....
Wie viel muss ich ungefähr investieren (ich möchte 2 280er Radiatoren verbauen).
Mir ist Silent sehr wichtig, aber die Leistung ist nicht unwichtig, deshalb möchte ich eine leise Pumpe und diese entkoppeln und Silent Lüfter verbauen (Noctua Industrial).

MfG Leokasi


----------



## Thaurial (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne Frage zur Laing  + PWM

Die Pumpe bekommt Strom direkt vom Netzteil, die Steuerung soll der Aquaero übernehmen.

Ich habe die Laing an den aquaero pwm Anschlüss für Lüfter geklemmt, und wollte da fix zb. 5V bzw. die Drehzahl einstellen. Allerdings läuft die Pumpe immer auf 100% = etwa 4500rpm

Die Einstellung Lüfter --> Erweitert PWM-gesteuert bedeutet wie gesagt 100%, wenn ich Drehzahlgeregelt auswähle, dann fällt die Pumpe immer auf 1200RPM zurück, egal wie der Regler steht.

Versteh ich das irgendwie falsch? Ich müsste die Pumpe doch jetzt so regeln können. Oder verwendet man dafür nicht die Lüftersteuerung?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du Strom direkt vom Netzteil drauf gibst, kannst du die pumpe nur via pwm regeln. Also bringt es rein gar nix, wenn du eine Spannung angibst, denn dein aquaero kann die Spannung im netzteil nicht ändern  
Du musst die pumpe über pwm steuern.


----------



## Thaurial (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn du Strom direkt vom Netzteil drauf gibst, kannst du die pumpe nur via pwm regeln. Also bringt es rein gar nix, wenn du eine Spannung angibst, denn dein aquaero kann die Spannung im netzteil nicht ändern
> Du musst die pumpe über pwm steuern.



ja is mir klar, vom NT kommen immer 12V, ich will sie ja per PWM steuern, aber kein plan wie ich sie jetzt auf zb. 50% regeln kann.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst dann noch einen Regler erstellen.
Am besten als "Vorgabewert".

MfG


----------



## Thaurial (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Du musst dann noch einen Regler erstellen.
> Am besten als "Vorgabewert".
> 
> MfG



ah Habs danke.

Hätte im AGB oben ein "Prallblech" oder so einbauen müssen? wenn die pPumpe was schnell läuft ist der Wasserstrahl so stark, dass wieder Luft in Richtung Pumpe befördert wird. Aber eben nur wenn die Pumpe schnell läuft..


----------



## IssaP (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ivh habe einen i5-4690K und überlege eine Wakü zu bauen (Kompakt-Flüssigkeitskühlung kommt mir nicht ins Haus).
> Ich möchte dann auch die neue Graka mitkühlen (z.B. Gtx 980ti), meine 660ti auf Wakü umzurüsten ist rausgeworfenens Geld....
> Wie viel muss ich ungefähr investieren (ich möchte 2 280er Radiatoren verbauen).
> Mir ist Silent sehr wichtig, aber die Leistung ist nicht unwichtig, deshalb möchte ich eine leise Pumpe und diese entkoppeln und Silent Lüfter verbauen (Noctua Industrial).
> ...



Erstelle lieber einen eigenen Thread dafür (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html), dann kann man dir viel besser helfen als hier (hätte schon ein paar Vorschläge)!


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will eig. nur mal ne Richtung vom Preis her, Komponenten sind noch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## IssaP (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab hier mal kurz nen Warenkorb zusammengestellt, wie ich es ungefähr machen würde: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Man kann natürlich bei vielen Komponenten noch was sparen (z.B. CPU Kühler oder auch beim Schlauch 11/8 nehmen) aber da ich deine Wünsche nicht kannte hab ichs einfach so gemacht wie ich es persönlich machen würde.
Falls du das aber alles steuern und überwachen willst kommt für Aquaero, Temp Sensor und Durchflusssensor auch nochmal ca. 100€ dazu.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ich will eig. nur mal ne Richtung vom Preis her, Komponenten sind noch nicht so wichtig.



Minimum 300€, besser 400€, idealerweise 600€. Hier mal eine grobe Aufstellung (unvollständig): Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oke vielen Dank, das ist gut, ich muss glaub ich noch ca. 100€ für den Grakakühler einplanen.
Wenn ich mit jetzt neue Caselüfter kaufe, kann ich gleich die Noiseblocker kaufen, um diese dann sinnvoll weiterverwenden zu können...


----------



## crys_ (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand zufällig ob die Alphacool DDC310 mit dem Alphacool Gehäuse kompatibel zu allen Tops ist, also die gleichen Maße hat wie das original Plastik Gehäuse? Ich würde gern dieses Top verwenden.
Danke!


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Theoretisch sollte das mit allen handelsüblichen ddc-tops kompatibel sein. Ob mit dem original plastikdeckel, bin ich gerade nicht sicher.


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd gern meine Verlegung der Schläuche noch optimieren, der agb hat den Zulauf derzeit oben. Das plätschert mir zu viel. Ich hab den aqualis 150ml agb, da würd ich gern  winkel gerade nach unten abzweigen lassen, allerdings geht das nicht, da der winkel sich nur seitwärts drehen lässt, das delrin des agb ist im Weg. Was kann ich da als distanzstück verwenden?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach eine 20mm Verlängerung nehmen. Die sollte ausreichend sein.


----------



## crys_ (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Theoretisch sollte das mit allen handelsüblichen ddc-tops kompatibel sein. Ob mit dem original plastikdeckel, bin ich gerade nicht sicher.



OK, dann mach ich das so  Ist die einzige Pumpen/AB Kombi die weniger als 10cm hoch ist (Pumpe kann man natürlich tauschen).

Was haltet ihr von dem Black Ice Nemesis Xflow 240 Radiator? Die wurden auf einigen englischsprachigen Seiten empfohlen, die FPI sind mit 16 aber recht hoch. Ich finde den Radi interessant weil Eingang/Ausgang auf der jeweils gegenüberliegenden Seite ist. Würde mir viel Schlauch sparen. Der Radi ist anscheinend auf Lüfter mit unter 800RPM optimiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tutengag (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte mal Fragen ob ich einen AquagrATIx auf meiner HD5870 eingetragen bekomme? Bissl tief oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich sollte der Kühler passen. Zur Not vergleichst du deine Karte mit dem Referenz-Design.


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



crys_ schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Black Ice Nemesis Xflow 240 Radiator? Die wurden auf einigen englischsprachigen Seiten empfohlen, die FPI sind mit 16 aber recht hoch. Ich finde den Radi interessant weil Eingang/Ausgang auf der jeweils gegenüberliegenden Seite ist. Würde mir viel Schlauch sparen. Der Radi ist anscheinend auf Lüfter mit unter 800RPM optimiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du einen Lieferanten/Händler hier in Deutschland aufgetan? Finde das Prinzip auch "praktisch"

Oder gibts andere Hersteller die auch sowas bauen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, xspc hat auch mal einen 240er x-flow rausgebracht.


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jap stimmt -> Radiators (EX Series) â€” XSPC - Performance PC Water Cooling (2x120 und 3x120)

Schade das es da nicht mehr gibt


----------



## crys_ (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Hast du einen Lieferanten/Händler hier in Deutschland aufgetan? Finde das Prinzip auch "praktisch"


Ich wollte eigentlich bei Watercooling UK bestellen, aber hab grade gesehen das es da auch als EOL/Out of Stock gelistet ist. Bei Caseking/Mindfactory sind die Black Ice auch gelistet, aber halt nicht mehr verfügbar.
Kann doch nicht sein das es sowas (auch von anderen Herstellern) nicht gibt 

Edit:
Den XSPC Crossflow gibt es. Der ist aber 35mm hoch und ist nur als 140 und 360 verfügbar


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



crys_ schrieb:


> Den XSPC Crossflow gibt es. Der ist aber 35mm hoch und ist nur als 140 und 360 verfügbar



Nicht ganz gibts nur als 2x120 und 3x120


----------



## crys_ (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Nicht ganz gibts nur als 2x120 und 3x120



Tippfehler  Da sollte ne 2 hin, keine 1 -> 240


----------



## bennySB (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin zusammen,

hat einer von euch eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit Edelstahlwellrohr gemacht? (https://edelstahlwellrohr.com/Flexi...lwellrohr-DN12-DN50-normal-Zuschnitt::96.html)
Von der Optik her gefällt mir das Zeug sehr und von der Verarbeitung ist es ja auch halbwegs einfach.

Nur wie stark ist hierbei die Durchflussminderung im Vergleich zu glattem Edelstahl. Zudem ist die Frage ob es dafür überhaupt Überwurfmuttern in 1/4" gibt, habe bisher noch keine gesehen, aber war auch noch nicht beim Fachmann um nach zu fragen^^
Als Größe würde ich hier DN12 anpeilen, vielleicht kennt sich hier einer im Sani Bereich gut aus.

MfG Benny


----------



## alm0st (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwende das Wellrohr halt als Überwurf über den normalen Schlauch. Mit etwas Geschickt machst du die Enden zu den Anschlüssen passend aber das müsste man einfach mal probieren. 

Wenn dann müsste man wohl mit zig Adapatern arbeiten um diese Teile überhaupt irgendwie angeschlossen zu bekommen, was ich persönlich optisch schon wieder unschön finde.


----------



## bennySB (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist die große Gefahr dabei, daher wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen.
Könnte ja sein, dass es zufälligerweise genau den einen Anschluss mit 1/4" Außengewinde gibt


----------



## Anticrist (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das hier ist? Heute im AGB entdeckt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mda31 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weichmacher wohl aus dem Schlauch. Mein erster Tip.


----------



## Reytiros (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi, folgendes:
habe meine gpu und cpu unter wasser gesetzt,
wasser wird gekühlt durch 2x 280 mm (30 mm und 45 mm dick), mit 4 noiseblocker pk1 auf 700-800 rpm gedrosselt. alle 4 lüfter ziehen luft von außen.
gpu geht ca auf 63 grad nach ner stunde zocken, wobei ich auf 3440x1440 zocke und dementsprechend die auslastung fast die ganze zeit auf 100% ist.  wassertemperatur hab ich mitm fieberthermometer gemessen und liegen bei ca 40 grad.
was meint ihr, passen die temps? mag es eher  sehr leise und aber selbst das hochdrehen der lüfter macht so gut wie nichts an den temps aus. hab da bzgl pumpe (laing ddc) und schläuchen ein ungutes gefühl.


----------



## Skaugen (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Reytiros schrieb:


> hi, folgendes:
> habe meine gpu und cpu unter wasser gesetzt,
> wasser wird gekühlt durch 2x 280 mm (30 mm und 45 mm dick), mit 4 noiseblocker pk1 auf 700-800 rpm gedrosselt. alle 4 lüfter ziehen luft von außen.
> gpu geht ca auf 63 grad nach ner stunde zocken, wobei ich auf 3440x1440 zocke und dementsprechend die auslastung fast die ganze zeit auf 100% ist.  wassertemperatur hab ich mitm fieberthermometer gemessen und liegen bei ca 40 grad.
> was meint ihr, passen die temps? mag es eher  sehr leise und aber selbst das hochdrehen der lüfter macht so gut wie nichts an den temps aus. hab da bzgl pumpe (laing ddc) und schläuchen ein ungutes gefühl.



Ich würde mal auf einen schlechten Kontakt des Kühlers mit der GPU tippen. Die +20°C zur Wassertemperatur scheinen mir viel zu hoch zu sein.
Zum Vergleich: meine GPU Temperatur liegt unter Vollast maximal bei +5°C über der Wassertemp.

Die Wassertemperatur scheint in Ordnung zu sein (das kann ich aber schlecht einschätzen!).


----------



## Reytiros (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke, mich stören die 60 grad auf der gpu wenig, hauptsache alles ist silent und die wassertemp bleibt im rahmen, momentan habe ich 25 grad raumtemperatur. kann aber auch sein, dass da noch bissel luft im kreislauf ist, ich hör hier und dort noch ein plätschern.
mal schauen wie es dann im sommer aussieht, aufn mora wollte ich eigentlich verzichten


----------



## bennySB (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder andere Idee:
Hast du den Kühler vielleicht gebraucht gekauft bzw. andere Komponenten? Dann wäre ggf. eine Komplettreinigung angebracht. Denn vielleicht ist auch einfach nur der Durchfluss im Arsch.


----------



## Reytiros (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alle komponenten habe ich neu gekauft, kann also nicht daran liegen.
habe mal spaßeshalber die pumpe auf maximum laufen lassen, bringt nichts bzgl temps.
läuft sonst normal bei mir gedrosselt auf 8V.
ich beobachte das mal weiter, vllt muss das ganze noch besser entlüftet werden
(ansonsten wird der kühler neu montiert oder n mora neben dran gestellt )


----------



## Wahkan (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso lässt du Warme luft ins Gehäuse? Wieso bläst du die erwärmte Luft nicht in das viel größere Volumen raus sondern lässt sie im Case wirbeln? Das scheint mir rein thermisch ineffizient zu sein, kann aber auch sein, dass ich da falsch liege.


----------



## Gamer-King (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Kumpel von mir möchte von Wasserkühlung wieder auf Luftkühlung umsteigen. Da er seine Wakü nicht selbst gebaut hat traut er sich den Umbau nicht selbst zu. Aufgrund einer Behinderung kann ich ihm dabei auch nicht behilflich sein. Da einige seiner Teile seiner Wakü in meinem System wieder verbaut werden sollen benötige ich ebenfalls Hilfe. Daher suche ich auf diesem Wege jemand mit ausreichend Erfahrung der uns vor Ort gegen einen Obolus bei den Umbauten hilft. Wir wohnen beide in Hamburg. Interessierte können sich gerne bei mir per PN melden. Sollte das hier thematisch nicht passen, kann ich auch ein gesonderten Suchethread aufmachen.


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier rein, da gibt es einige in Hamburg, auch ein paar die WaKü Sachen machen würden.
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen 

MfG


----------



## JakPol (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat noch jemand diesen Thread gelesen? Nur mal so als Anmerkung: Ich habe nur circa 60% dessen, was Alk und VJoe da so von sich gaben, wirklich begriffen, aber fand es wahnsinnig spannend. Vielleicht geht es ja noch ein paar Leuten so. Wie wäre es, wenn ihr beide (und ruyven, weil der auch so ein unfassbarer Nerd ist) mal einen Grundlagen Guide schreibt? "Physikalische Grundlagenüberlegungen für die mögliche Kühlung von PC-Komponenten durch Wasser" oder so ähnlich? Wo einfach mal physikalisch erklärt wird,  was genau da eigentlich in unser aller Rechner so passiert? Was heißt "adiabat"? Was bedeutet "laterale Anströmung"? Was ist die "Reynoldszahl"? Warum eigentlich haben moderne CPU-Kühler eine Düsenplatte und Pins? Wie stark sollte Pins vs Rillen meine Kaufentscheidung bei Graka-Kühlern beeinflussen?
Ich persönlich würde euch zu Füßen liegen, und vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere hier im Thread, dereinen solchen Grund-Grund-wirklich_die_Basics-Grundlagen-Guide auch begrüßen würde...?


----------



## SpatteL (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den Thread auch gelesen und mir ging es ähnlich wie dir.

Ich würde mir so einen Guide auf jeden Fall auch mal anschauen.
Lese die Beiträge vom Joe sowieso immer mit Begeisterung/Bewunderung.


----------



## IssaP (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fänd sowas auch sehr interessant!


----------



## bennySB (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Grunde genommen ist fast alles der Bereich "Strömungsmechanische und thermodynamische Grundlagen" für alle die sich in sowas einlesen wollen. 
Den Thread selber werde ich mir morgen mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht für mich auch erstmal nur nach Grundlagen aus.
Wenn ich mich recht Entsinne hat ruyven in seinem Guide sogar an entsprechenden Stellen die notwendigen Stichworte gegeben. Nachlesen kann man dann in einem beliebigem Standardwerk. 
Mehr will ich zu dem Thema auch garnicht sagen weil da mein Dad als "warmer Maschinenbauer" immer noch viel mehr von im Kopf hat als ich als Mechatroniker je lernen musste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr beide (und ruyven, weil der auch so ein unfassbarer Nerd ist) mal einen Grundlagen Guide schreibt? "Physikalische Grundlagenüberlegungen für die mögliche Kühlung von PC-Komponenten durch Wasser" oder so ähnlich? Wo einfach mal physikalisch erklärt wird,  was genau da eigentlich in unser aller Rechner so passiert? Was heißt "adiabat"? Was bedeutet "laterale Anströmung"? Was ist die "Reynoldszahl"?



Das würden wir tun, ist aber leider nicht ganz so einfach.

Was adiabate Systeme sind und wie man eine Reynoldszahl (oder andere Zahlen wie Prandtl, Grashof und wie sie alle heißen) berechnet und was sie bedeutet kann jeder ja leicht bei Wikipedia herausfinden, dafür brauchen wir keinen Guide.

Und um wirklich weitergehend zu erklären wann welche Strömungsart warum wie ausgebildet wird und wie Wärmeübergänge (mathematisch) stattfinden wäre, sofern man es nicht nur oberflächlich runterrattert was zumindest  ich nicht will, ein zu großes/kompliziertes Thema für einen einfachen Guide. Ich meine die meisten Leute die hier mit dem Zeug so um sich werfen haben entsprechende Dinge über Jahre studiert (bei ruyven weiß ich das, bei VJoe gehe ich stark davon aus da er offenichtlich genau weiß was er da schreibt), sowas kann man nicht einfach in ein paar Seiten Text drücken.


Natürlich könnte man versuchen, in kurzen Worten was zu schreiben wie:

"Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei Hauptströmungsarten, laminare (geradlinige) und turbulente (verwirbelte) Strömung. Welche dieser Strömungen sich ausbildet ist abhängig von durchflossenem Querschnitt, Fließgeschwindigkeit, kinematischer Viskosität des Mediums, Rauheit der angeströmten Oberfläche, [...]. Eine Kenngröße dafür ist die Reynoldszahl, die bei kleinen Werten eine laminare Strömung vorhersagt, bei sehr großen dagegen eine turbulente. Der Übergangsbereich ist dabei fließend."

Man erkennt das Problem: Ich müsste jetzt auf jeden Punkt des Satzes nochmal detailliert eingehen damit es verstanden wird. Und das hier ist wenn man nicht nur ein idealen perfekt runden und glatten Schlauch mit Reinstwasser, ohne Einlaufströmung oder Biegungen oder irgendetwas was die Strömung beeinträchtigt berechnen will auch schon wieder viel zu grob - in der Strömungsmechanik hängt übertrieben gesagt immer alles von allem ab... deswegen überschlagen wir von Hand immer nur sehr grob und wenns genauer sein muss werden eben entsprechende Computermodelle bemüht.

Sowas traue ich mir nicht zu wirklich gut auf den Punkt zu bringen als Guide, wer sich da reinarbeiten will sollte eben entsprechende Literatur über Strömungslehre bemühen oder eine solche Vorlesung besuchen. Diese ganzen Überlegungen haben ja auch für WaKüs praktisch kaum einen Nutzen (da die entsprechenden Bauteile bereits so ausgelegt sind dass sie effektiv sind - entsprechende Berechnungen haben die Entwickler ja angestellt...) - da gehts eher um Thermodynamik.


In dem Bereich könnte man dagegen durchaus einen Guide schreiben, etwa wie man berechnet wie viel wärmer das Wasser bei Komponenten X und Fließgeschwindigkeit Y und Temperatur Z wird - genau das ist mit der einfachen Formel aus dem verlinkten Thread ja vereinfacht machbar. Vereinfacht deswegen - und jetzt kommt "adiabat" ins Spiel - weil wir in dem Falle alle Störgrößen von außen nicht betrachtet haben, beispielsweise die Wärme die das Wasser in der WaKü über den Schlauch abgibt oder Reibungswärme die entsteht durch die Strömung des Fluides oder die tatsache, dass der Chip seine Wärme ja nicht zu 100% ans Wasser abgibt sondern einen Teil direkt an die Umgebung usw., die betrachteten Systemgrenzen so zu legen dass all das keinen Einfluss hat und das System "Wasserkühlung" keine Energie von außen annimmt oder nach außen abgeben kann (also perfekt isoliert ist) bezeichnet man als adiabate Betrachtung, das ist eine Abwandlung der Hauptsätze der Thermodynamik, ebenfalls bei Wiki einzusehen.



Alles in allem: Wenn Leute speziellere Fragen zu solchen Themen haben helfe ich (und sicherlich auch Joe und andere bewanderte User) gerne weiter, das ganze Themengebiet aber als Guide zu schreiben halte ich für zu umfassend/komplex, um es gut hinzubekommen. Oder man bleibt eben sehr oberflächlich, solche Infos findet ein Interessierter aber auch fix im Netz.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sofern die Angebote bei kaufland überall gleich sind, bekommt man dort zZt G48 für 3,74€ statt 14,99.  Wer Nachschub benötigt, kann ja sein Glück versuchen


----------



## Ulami (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der erwähnte Thread is wirklich toll, kann mich der vorherrschenden Meinung bzgl. lehrreich etc nur anschließen.

@Alk
Mich persönlich schmerzen verweise auf Wikipedia bei mathematischen und physikalischen Themengebieten, weil die Artikel (in den meisten Fällen, für die meisten Leser) alles andere als leicht verständliche Kost sind. Besonders wenn Formeln ins Spiel kommen. Das vernetzte Lernen wie es hier im Forum stattfindet, direkt am Objekt und mit passenden Hinweisen an der richtigen Stelle ist um Welten effizienter und für die meisten Leser auch effektiver (weils eben überhaupt mal verstanden wird). Zwar treten wie du sagt "Reibungsverluste" durch unscharfe Formulierungen und Vereinfachungen auf, aber allein durch eine verständliche und alltägliche Sprache sind eure Posts vielen Wikiartikeln und Lehrbüchern mit Wissenschaftssprech um Welten voraus.

(Mich hat ein Lehrer mal in Digitaltechnik an die Tafel geholt, weil er es den anderen in der Stunde davor nicht vermitteln konnte. Ich "durfte" es dann nochmal der Klasse erklären und nach 15 Minuten hatten wir das Lehrziel erreicht, und zwar restlos alle in der Klasse, selbst die eigentlich sonst Desinteressierten. Das war pädagogisch extrem spannend und ich hatte sowas noch nie erlebt (und dann auch nie wieder:/). Ein Lehrer gibt den Stab ab und "einer von ihnen" bringt es den anderen bei. Klar, kennt man von Lernen mit Freunden, Kommilitonen etc aber für eine Klasse war das echt geil.)

Eure Aussagen sind einfach nicht als absolute Tautologien formuliert und das erleichtert doch einiges. Und selbst wenn ihr nur wiederkäut, was man sich gerade im Wiki angelesen hat, verstärkt es schon das Gelernte. Vielen Dank an jeden, der sein tiefes Fachwissen mit den anderen teilt.


Off Topic:
Kennt jemand die genaue Wandstärke eines Aqualis 150ml? Vielleicht mit der Schiebelehre gemessen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> @Alk
> Mich persönlich schmerzen verweise auf Wikipedia bei mathematischen und physikalischen Themengebieten, weil die Artikel (in den meisten Fällen, für die meisten Leser) alles andere als leicht verständliche Kost sind. Besonders wenn Formeln ins Spiel kommen. Das vernetzte Lernen wie es hier im Forum stattfindet, direkt am Objekt und mit passenden Hinweisen an der richtigen Stelle ist um Welten effizienter und für die meisten Leser auch effektiver (weils eben überhaupt mal verstanden wird). Zwar treten wie du sagt "Reibungsverluste" durch unscharfe Formulierungen und Vereinfachungen auf, aber allein durch eine verständliche und alltägliche Sprache sind eure Posts vielen Wikiartikeln und Lehrbüchern mit Wissenschaftssprech um Welten voraus.



Da haste grundsätzlich Recht von der Betrachtungsweise her. Andersherum betrachtet sind die Formeln auf Wiki dem was wir hier erzählen Welten voraus - denn das was ich tue ist nichts anderes, als die Grundformeln von Wiki zu nehmen, alles rauszustreichen was wir vereinfachend nicht betrachten (z.B. Strömungsverluste) und viele Abhängigkeiten schlichtweg abschätzend zu umgehen (wir nehmen beispielsweise an, dass die Viskosität und die spez. Wärmekapazität und die Dichte usw. von Wasser sich mit steigender Temperatur nicht verändert, dem ist aber nicht so ) so dass die Formeln sehr sehr einfach aber eben ungenau werden.

Es ist eben der Spagat von "stark vereinfacht/ungenau aber leicht zu verstehen" zu "exakt(er) berechnet aber ohne fundiertes Wissen in Physik/Mathematik kaum zu verstehen". Das Problem ist die Zielgruppe, der eine ist mehr links, der andere mehr rechts. Wenn solche Anfragen (PN) kommen frage ich deshalb üblicherweise erst nach, wie genau/detailliert die Antwort denn ausfallen soll.


Was dein OT angeht: 5 mm. Nicht nachgemessen, ist Angabe des Herstellers. Das sollte aber normalerweise recht genau stimmen.


----------



## JakPol (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das würden wir tun, ist aber leider nicht ganz so einfach.
> 
> Was adiabate Systeme sind und wie man eine Reynoldszahl (oder andere Zahlen wie Prandtl, Grashof und wie sie alle heißen) berechnet und was sie bedeutet kann jeder ja leicht bei Wikipedia herausfinden, dafür brauchen wir keinen Guide


Okay, seh ich ein. Dann ein anderer Gedanke (eigtl der, den ich zuerst hatte, die Idee mit dem Guide war dann schon der zweite Schritt): Es gibt ja grade von VJoe (aber auch von ruyven und Dir) immer mal wieder über diverse sonstige Beratungsthreads verteilt mal hier, mal dort, solche Textwände. Wenn man nicht zufällig in dem Thread mitliest, verpasst man die, obwohl die meistens sehr spannend und lehrreich sind. Es ist klar, dass es keinen Sinn macht, all diese Beratungsthreads anzupinnen oder anders hervorzuheben. Ist es möglich, solche Posts aus dem Kontext des ursächlichen Threads herauszulösen und in einen anderen Thread (Titel: "Sammelsurium an physikalischen Grundlagenerläuterungen" oder so) gemeinsam zu archivieren, der wiederum dann irgendwo wiederauffindbar ist (anpinnen, in ein Archiv legen, in Linksammlungen verankern...)?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, solche Posts aus dem Kontext des ursächlichen Threads herauszulösen und in einen anderen Thread (Titel: "Sammelsurium an physikalischen Grundlagenerläuterungen" oder so) gemeinsam zu archivieren, der wiederum dann irgendwo wiederauffindbar ist (anpinnen, in ein Archiv legen, in Linksammlungen verankern...)?



Technisch ist das kein Problem, Kopien dieser Beiträge in einem Extrathread zu sammeln und den zu pinnen, das kann vBulletin recht bequem. Das Problem hier wäre das "aus dem Zusammenhang", denn so einfach unsere Textwände untereinanderklatschen ergibt nur einen undurchsichtigen Textdschungel. Das müsste man mit recht hohem Aufwand entsprechend aufarbeiten - und dann kann man eben auch nen Guide schreiben. 

Ich hab auch eigentlich gar nichts dagegen sowas zu machen, wenn dann aber richtig. Und einen solchen Guide mit sehr viele aufbereiteten Informationen in Form von Text und natürlich auch Bildchen dass es anschaulich/verständlicher wird produziert man ja nicht mal zwischen Tür und Angel, das sind schon ein paar Stunden Arbeit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

momentan bin ich mit den Temperaturen in meinem System nicht ganz zufrieden trotz zwei 420er Radiatoren. Gekühlt wird ein i7 2600K @4,5GHz und eine R9 290 (Tri-X) und der RAM. Die Lüfter laufen @5V (Noiseblocker PK-2). Die Lüfter ziehen frische Luft von Außen und drücken sie durch die Radiatoren.

Habt ihr Tipps?

Hier mal die Temperaturen nach 30 Minuten Battlefield 4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm was genau erwartest du denn? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist deine max. Wassertemperatur vielleicht 12-15°C höher als deine Zimmertemperatur wenn ich dir mal normale Raumtemperatur im Frühsommer unterstelle. Das ist für das Setup das du beschreibst ein völlig normaler Wert - wenn du bedeutend niedrigere Wassertemperaturen haben willst (was du nicht brauchst, alles unter 40°C ist absolut kein Thema) ohne großartig was zu verändern wird dir nichts übrig bleiben als die PK-2 schneller drehen zu lassen. 

Probiers doch mal testweise aus, deine Lüfter mit 12V zu betreiben und sieh dir an welchen Effekt es auf die Temps hätte... denn die Stellschraube dürfte die sein, die den mit Abstand größten Effekt erzielt. 

Wenn du nebenbei zwei 420er nutzt sollten diese natürlich nicht beide in die gleiche Richtung pusten (also beinde ins Gehäuse zum Beispiel) und sich so gegenseitig behindern/aufheizen es sei denn du hast zusätzlich eine leistungsfähige "Gehäuseentlüftung" die die warme Luft rausschafft..


----------



## bennySB (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage zu den Aquaero´s:

Gibt es hier eigentlich eine Möglichkeit potentailfreie oder auch potentialbehaftete (bspw. 12VDC) Signale als Eingänge zu handhaben?
Meine Überlegung wäre z.B. einen kapazitiven Sensor wie diesen hier http://www.edisen.de/level9_cms/download_user/Datenbl%E4tter/MT0.5/deutsch/Datenblatt-MT0.5-ST.pdf an nem AGB als Füllstandsüberwachung zu montieren.
Den Sensor würde ich dafür benutzen da ich eh mehrere davon einsetzen werde (Stromkreise zu- und abschalten, PC einschalten, etc.)

Außer es gibt schon was anderes das genau passt zum Aquaero.
Es ist nicht einmal zwingend notwendig, es wäre nur ne zusätzliche Spielerei (wie so vieles )


----------



## DOcean (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es gibt ja Aqua Computer Homepage - tubemeter


----------



## bennySB (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja okay, aber das Teil fällt für mich raus aus zwei Gründen.

1. Es kann nur vertikal verbaut werden und nicht horizontal, wie ich es benötigen würde (vergessen an zu geben)
2. Ich möchte keine Bauteile im AGB haben, alles soll von außen geschehen. Selbst der AGB wird extra mit 5mm Wandung gebaut damit kein Gewindestück nach innen ragt


----------



## Shoggy (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abgesehen davon gibt es das tubemeter schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr zu kaufen


----------



## bennySB (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Shoggy kannst du mir ggf. erzählen was für NTC-Widerstände in den normalen Temperatursensoren verbaut sind?

Anhand der Daten könnte ich dann z.B. eine Schaltung mit einem entsprechenden Widerstand erstellen welcher zu oder abgeschaltet wird und das dann in der Aquasuite mit ner Grenzwertabfrage überwachen, sofern dies in der Aquasuite möglich ist?

Edit:
Bzw. brauche ich eigentlich nur den Grundwiderstandswert bei 25°C und eine Info was die Aquasuite für einen Temperaturwert ausgibt bei einem Widerstandswert von unendlich ausgibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das würden wir tun, ist aber leider nicht ganz so einfach.
> 
> Was adiabate Systeme sind und wie man eine Reynoldszahl (oder andere Zahlen wie Prandtl, Grashof und wie sie alle heißen) berechnet und was sie bedeutet kann jeder ja leicht bei Wikipedia herausfinden, dafür brauchen wir keinen Guide.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Hintergründe im Guide ganz kurz angerissen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...8360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html#2.
und könnte auch eine mittelausführliche Fassung aus dem Handgelenk schütteln (wenn ich denn mal Zeit hätte - mittlerweile bin ich froh, wenn ich hier einmal die Woche zum mitlesen komme), aber ich habe schon bei Vjoes auf konkrete Fragen bezogene WallOfTexts den Eindruck, dass sie 50% der Threadleser einfach überspringen. N extra mehrseitiger Guide klingt nach vergeblicher Mühe.

(Abgesehen davon kann man solche Hintergrundfragen immer im Guide posten, dann würden sich da auch entsprechende Antworten mal zentral ansammeln.)





bennySB schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu den Aquaero´s:
> 
> Gibt es hier eigentlich eine Möglichkeit potentailfreie oder auch potentialbehaftete (bspw. 12VDC) Signale als Eingänge zu handhaben?
> Meine Überlegung wäre z.B. einen kapazitiven Sensor wie diesen hier http://www.edisen.de/level9_cms/download_user/Datenbl%E4tter/MT0.5/deutsch/Datenblatt-MT0.5-ST.pdf an nem AGB als Füllstandsüberwachung zu montieren.
> Den Sensor würde ich dafür benutzen da ich eh mehrere davon einsetzen werde (Stromkreise zu- und abschalten, PC einschalten, etc.)



Wenn der Sensor als Schaltwiderstand arbeitet, sollte eine Auswertung kein Problem sein. Die Temperaturfühler sind einfache (10k?) NTCs und mit passenden Vor-/Parallelwiderstände könnte man den Widerstand eines beliebigen Sensors in den auswertbaren Bereich verschieben. Aber eine Stromversorgung muss man vermutlich unabhängig organisieren und das Ausgabesignal wird vom Aquaero als Temperaturwert interpretiert. Für eine Füllstandswarnung reicht das, aber eine -Messung wäre allenfalls als Kaskade von Sensoren möglich und so viel Eingänge hat man dann doch nicht.


----------



## bennySB (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne reale Füllstandshöhe brauche ich auch nicht und sollte die Aquasuite es nicht vertragen wenn ein unendlicher Wert vorhanden ist, dann kann ich mit nem kleinem Relais auch einfach ne Wechselschaltung aufbauen. 
Dafür brauch man ja nicht einmal NTC's, da reichen ja normale Widerstände. 
Ich brauche nur den Wert vom NTC in den Fühlern damit ich glatte Werte heraus kriege und nichts probieren muss.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Caseking ist es nicht empfehlenswert, diese Anschlüsse mit Nickelkomonenten zu nutzen. Stimmt das? Bzw. stimmt das auch, wenn ich ein Mittel wie Inno Protect oder Aquacomputer Double Protect nutze?


----------



## illousion (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke der ganze Kram über die Thermodynamik und das alles (Jetzt echt keine Lust die Fachbegriffe rauszusuchen, in dem Themengebiet bin ich ein Fisch) wäre etwas, das die auch Super in der PCGH bringen könnten, oder in ner Sonderausgabe zu Wasserkühlungen.

@ Ruyven: Sei dir nicht so sicher mit dem, was verschwendete Zeit ist, ich würde mir so etwas brennend gerne durchlesen, habe überhaupt keine Ahnung davon und würde mich echt freuen. Klar ist es deine Zeit und deine Sache ob du das willst, aus meiner Sicht total nachvollziehbar (ich bin ja selbst zu faul die Fachbegriffe da oben heraus zu suchen :/ ), aber ich glaube in diesem Forum sind nicht nur die, die sich ihre Kompaktwasserkühlung kaufen und die es nicht interessiert was da abgeht. Es gibt auch die (wie mich), die sich für ihren 700€ PC ne 500€ Wakü besorgen, weil sie es faszinierend finden und sie technikbegeistert sind und darauf brennen darüber neues zu lernen 

Also wenn du mal Zeit und Lust haben sollten würde ich mich wirklich freuen etwas neues zu lernen


----------



## Shoggy (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Shoggy kannst du mir ggf. erzählen was für NTC-Widerstände in den normalen Temperatursensoren verbaut sind?


Alle Temperatursensoren, die wir anbieten oder die irgendwo in Geräten integriert sind, sind 10kOhm NTCs.


----------



## bennySB (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wunderbar, ich danke dir. 
Damit kann ich dann arbeiten und AGB's mit meinen kapazitiven Sensoren überwachen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus. Mal ne Frage.
Ich Bau grad bissle an meiner wakü rum und hab grad die Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen. Die ist irgendwie blau/grün. Eingefüllt hab ich aber durchsichtige Alphacool CKC. Jemand ne Idee woran die s liegt. Hat die s was mit meinen Kupferradis zu tun? Muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen?


----------



## bennySB (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Komponenten hast denn noch im Kreislauf? 
Könnten Ablagerungen sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich tippe mal auf den schlauch. Da hat sich was abgelöst und schwimmt nun im Wasser rum und lässt es blau bzw grün erscheinen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (12. Mai 2015)

Komponenten Siege Signatur. Radis alle von Alphacool ebenso cpu-kühler. GPU Kühler ist von EK.

Ist des jetzt schlimm?

Hey nächstes Problem. Hab den Rechner jetzt gestartet und die Wassertemperatur liegt jetzt bei 38 Grad beim benchen. Gluckert auch ständig. Lüfter auf 1000-1100 U/min. Wie lange soll man den Rechner denn etwa entlüften. Vermute das es daran liegt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst den Rechner im Betrieb leicht in alle Richtungen neigen / sachte schütteln um das Entlüften etwas zu beschleunigen (natürlich so, dass keine weitere Luft angesaugt wird aus dem AGB!).

Ansonsten entlüftet sich der Kreislauf mit der Zeit von alleine (Luftblasen werden nach und nach von selbst zum AGB befördert werden), das dauert aber mehrere Stunden bis sogar Tage bis alles restlos raus ist je nach Aufbau des Kreislaufes.

An der Kühlleistung hat das letzte Prozent aber keinen nennenswerten Einfluss mehr, sprich wenn nach 30-60 Minuten Betrieb mal der allergrößte Teil der Luft raus ist (und man keine Bläschen mehr in den Schläuchen rumirren sieht/nichts mehr blubbert) hast du so gut wie die volle Kühlleistung.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab die erfahrung gemacht das rucckartige bewegungen helfen können die luft rauszbekommen die sich iwo festgesetzt hat (bei mir gerne im gpu kühler)

ich mache das imma so..

pc anwinkeln.. so 20-30°... ihn leicht nach oben schubsen (2-3cm)  und ihnauf die handfläche prallen lassen wenn er wieder runterkippt... das 3-4mal... dann höre ichs meistens paar mal gluckern und die lfut ausm gpu kpühler is drausen...

muss halt sicherstellen das der pc nicht wegrutschen kann auf der anderen seite...
weis nich warum aba in den classified kphlblock setzt sichs gerne rein... dann hlrstes ne woche später nur im gpu block bissl blubbern und gluckern... nach der beschriebenen methode absolute stille... selbst mitm ohr press drann


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da die GANZ klassische Variante gewählt: Die AS-XT an ein externes kleines Netzteil angeschlossen (das ich eh habe für die ganzen Lüfter im MoRa) und nach der Erstbefüllung einfach mal 12 Stunden über Nacht laufen lassen --> Luft weg.

Wie gesagt das Grobe bekommt man in wenigen Minuten mit genannten Bewegungen raus, der rest erledigt sich in den ersten Tagen sowieso von alleine.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo kla... blos je nach kühlblock funktioniert das anscheinend nicht so richtig... wie gesagt ich machs ja auch so wie von dir beschrieben aber im gpu block setzt sich IMMER luft reind die so von alleine und mit neigen nicht raus geht...
wollte es nur ansprechen falls er auch den fall haben sollte die tage


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt von alleine geht IMMER, nur im schlimmsten Falle (ein "Luftsack" irgendwo wo er nicht rauskommt) extrem langsam.
Das Prinzip ist, dass sich die Luft im Wasser mit der Zeit löst und das Wasser die gelöste Luft ein einem AGB wo eine große Grenzfläche besteht (die hoffentlich größer ist als die an der Blase ) wieder abgibt.
Da das Wasser in WaKüs aber generell recht gesättigt ist mit Luft (da ja im AGB immer ein Austausch stattfindet) dauert der Vorgang bis wirklich eine Blase durch Lösungsvorgänge weggeschafft wurde Wochen... aber es geht.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ok... aber bis dahin machtvmich das gluckern wahnsinnig... abber das es immer völlig von alleine gegen kann wusste ich nicht...
wieder was gelernt^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn so viel Luft im Kreislauf ist dass es noch "gluckert" ist die Methode ewig warten auch definitiv nicht das Mittel der Wahl... dann besser schleudern.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo kla...
zumal je nachdem wie viel lfu drin is... ist jalt die beeinflussung...
vor miner beschriebenen methode hatte ich gpu fast 50°C... danach knapp 44°C... also da kam aber auch ne grose luftblase raus... da wurde nur ca. der halbe kühler durchflossen xD... der rest war luftpolster


----------



## Ulami (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage: Wenn ich die Aquastream XT als Lüftersteuerung (5W Nennleistung) nehme, kann ich dann mit so einem 1auf6-Adapter mit eigenem Sata-Stromanschluss auch gefahrlos alle 6 betreiben? Speziell eben die weit runtergeregelten Lüfter. Ich hätte erwartet, dass das so gedacht ist, hab aber wirklich sicher bin ich mir nicht, wo dann die Leistung abfällt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn von der aquastream nur das pwm Signal kommt und der Strom aus dem Netzteil, kannst du so viele Lüfter dran hängen, wie du lustig bist. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob die pumpe pwm-fähig ist.


----------



## Ulami (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe hat nur 3 Pins :/ Heißt wohl Pech gehabt?

Kann ich dann über die Aquasuite einen Mainboard-PWM-Anschluss ansteuern? Des sollte dann gehen, oder?


----------



## mda31 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was willst Du denn erreichen? Per Wassertemp regeln? Über die Aquasuite kann man nur AC Geräte steuern. AS XT, PowerAdjust, Aquaero z.B..


----------



## MrLoL1 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einmal absegnen? 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/8fbb382612b6b4d9178849883beb164c


----------



## Sebbi12392 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schaut doch nicht schlecht aus. Mehr Lüfter brachste nicht? Sind nur 3 für 3 Radis.


----------



## MrLoL1 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh,mein Fail 
gehört natürlich so 
https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/0d6320d30d00411a5ceec9cda6d493cf
Alles nur einmal


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagtmane frage...weil cpu und mb nen knax haben kommt bald neu... dann wil ich (weisl nimemr diese erste wakü dann is, das alels schön sauber ordentlich machen^^)

so nun die frage:
aktueller kreislauf ist: agb > pumpe > 480er radi >cpu > mb> 480er radi > graka > agb

aus rein optischen gründen würde ich es gerne umändern zu: agb > pumpe > 480er radi > cpu > mb > graka > 480er radi > agb

hab gehört das nimmt sich nicht viel... weil im endefekt die wassertemp im ganzen kreislauf fast identisch ist... jedoch will ich die graka natürlich nicht unnütz schon heieses wasser zuführen...  inwiefern würde die änderung der vershclauchung meine temps bei der graka beeinflussen ( maximal 46°C im mom, weil bin 2ter besitzer, wollte wlp tauschen udnd er vorbesitzer hat das so zugeoxt das ne schraube abgerissen is und im gewinde steckt... also ich habe sie bei sanften drehen abgerissn, die war somit schon kaput... brauchte nurnoch gnadenstos, ist aber nicht schlimm weil 2 cm weiter ca. ne andere schraube drin ist die ja auch anpressdruck erzeugt (abgerissene schraube war einer der 4 gpu schrauben) seit dem die temps 1°C höher, glaube ich -.- hat sch voll gelohnt xD... egal 46°C sind ja auch jud^^) wollte diesen umstand nur erwähnen, falls das in euren kalkulationen irgendwie einen effekt haben sollte


----------



## bennySB (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn ich die Aquastream XT als Lüftersteuerung (5W Nennleistung) nehme, kann ich dann mit so einem 1auf6-Adapter mit eigenem Sata-Stromanschluss auch gefahrlos alle 6 betreiben? Speziell eben die weit runtergeregelten Lüfter. Ich hätte erwartet, dass das so gedacht ist, hab aber wirklich sicher bin ich mir nicht, wo dann die Leistung abfällt.



Es kommt halt bissl drauf an was für Lüfter du nehmen willst, also wieviel Nennleistung die haben? Zudem musst du bedenken, umso niedriger sie besteuert werden desto mehr können theoretisch angeschlossen werden. Pass dann aber auf mit der Leistung, sobald se dann doch mal hoch drehen sollten kann es zur Überlastung der Pumpe führen und da ich nicht weiß wie der Ausgang abgesichert ist weiß ich nicht was passieren würde.




Noxxphox schrieb:


> Sagtmane frage...weil cpu und mb nen knax haben kommt bald neu... dann wil ich (weisl nimemr diese erste wakü dann is, das alels schön sauber ordentlich machen^^)
> 
> so nun die frage:
> aktueller kreislauf ist: agb > pumpe > 480er radi >cpu > mb> 480er radi > graka > agb
> ...



Wie du schon sagtest gibt es dabei faktisch keinen Unterschied mit den Temps.
Da es ein geschlossener Kreislauf ohne permanentem Frischwasserzulauf ist wird der Temperaturunterschied an der Grafikkarte bei den beiden Variationen vielleicht bei 1K liegen?!
Am Anfang (Nachm Start) mehr als im Verlauf. Da sich hier das Gesamtsystem anpasst.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

past...weill das macimus vii hero hat nen anderen wasserkphler wie mein aktuelles board... um den anschluss vorher zum radi zu führn müsst ich 1 man wuer übers board was dof aussieht... so kann ich wie bei variante 2 grad in den oberen anschluss beibder graka rein....
weil wwie ich schon sagte... erstevwakp war... hauptsache löuft... hab erfahrung gesammelt...
nun beim "gezwungenen umbaue -.-" durch teildefekt halt... werd ichs gleich schön sauber ordentlich machen...
danke für die schnelle antwort 

war mir nimmer sicher, aber war auch der meinung dasses egal is... aber fragen kostet nix^^


----------



## bennySB (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür ist das Teil hier ja da^^


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joup...
iwi hab ich das gefühl meine pumpe war anfangs leiser... jedoch liefn damals die lpfter lauter... somit kann ichs nich mit sicherheit sagen...
wlran kann es liegen wenn die pumpe lauter wird?
keine luft drinnen, wurde vor ööööh 2monaten zuletzt gesäubert... pumpe is n 3/4 jahr alt... macht die mir schon die grötsche?
weil die is lit das lauteste am pc (trotz shoggy entkopplung)


----------



## Ulami (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mda31 schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn erreichen? Per Wassertemp  regeln? Über die Aquasuite kann man nur AC Geräte steuern. AS XT,  PowerAdjust, Aquaero z.B..



Genau, ich wollt über den Wassertemp-Sensor in der AS XT U meine Radiatorlüfter regeln. Anfangs 3 und später noch 2 auf dem zukünftigen Radiator.

Es sollten Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) werden


----------



## bennySB (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht die Pumpe ausbauen und das Lager mit Teflon bissl beschichten?
Was ich auch schon gehört habe ist, dass G48 im System die Pumpe auch etwas schmiert. In wie weit kann ich nicht sagen, hab selber nix im Wasser drin.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das lagerbeschichten?
inwifern wenn ich fragen darf meinst dj das?
weil wenn ichs darin einwickel wird es dann nich ebtweder un ütz warm oder frist das teflon mitnder zeit ab und das geht ind lager?
oder ist das nen volkommen verschlossenes lager?

naja ich habsbmitm 7v mid versucht am stecker... nur dcheint dann der durchflus zu gering zu sein und dke temos steigen an gpu und cpu um 5°C....
naja ich hol mir mitm neuen mb dann den poweradjust 3 ultra... ma schauen wies wird wenn ich die pumpenregeln kann... falls es nich besser wird, dann versuch ich das mitm teflon mal 

es handelt sich dabei um eine laing ddc 1t


----------



## mda31 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Genau, ich wollt über den Wassertemp-Sensor in der AS XT U meine Radiatorlüfter regeln. Anfangs 3 und später noch 2 auf dem zukünftigen Radiator.
> 
> Es sollten Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) werden



Die 3 Lüfter werden klappen. 5 könnten knapp werden. Ein Lüfter hat laut NB Datenblatt 1,08W max. Leistungsaufnahme (0,72W beim PK1 zum Vergleich). Je weiter man runter regelt je wärmer wird die Steuerung/Elektronik der Pumpe. Langfristig würde ich zu einem Aquaero oder PowerAdjust greifen. Auszug aus der Anleitung zur AS XT:

Anschlussmöglichkeit für einen Lüfter. Beachten Sie hierbei, dass die angeschlossene
Last maximal 5 W betragen darf. Die aquastream XT besitzt eine Übertemperatursicherung,
so dass bei zu hoher Last automatisch eine Abschaltung erfolgt, um
Schäden an der Pumpe zu vermeiden. Ab einer Elektroniktemperatur von ca. 80
°C wird die Leistung an der Leistungselektronik auf 100 % gesetzt, um die interne
Verlustleistung zu minimieren. Steigt die Temperatur dennoch weiter, so wird ab einer
Temperatur von ca. 100 °C die Leistung auf 0 % gesetzt und der Ausgang somit
ausgeschaltet. In beiden Fällen aktiviert die Regelung den manuellen Modus,
bis Sie die Einstellungen über die aquasuite Software wieder ändern.

Aquastream XT Ultra: Wieviel Watt pro Lüfterausgang zulässig?? - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Edith: Was sicher nicht schaden kann die Pumpe auf dem Case-Boden zu platzieren vor einem einpushenden Lüfter.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus. Frage: Ich hab die Lüfter meiner wakü auf ca. 1100-1200 am großen radi und die anderen auf silent in der mainboard lüftersteuerung gesetzt. So ist der PC angenehm leise. Wennbich jetzt ne Weile GTA 5 spiele hab ich GPU temps von 55Grad und CPU von ebenfalls 55grad. Die wasserteps sind bis zu 44Grad(gemessen mit tempfühler am AGB Ausgang zur Pumpe. Die Temperaturen Dr backplate der GPU und des CPU kühlblocks liegen bei jeweils 50grad. Kommen mir bissle hoch vor oder ist das io?


----------



## Ulami (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank! 

Jetzt muss ich mich wohl bissl für meine vergessene Ausbildung schämen, aber: Heißt das, dass ich mit nem zusätzlichen Widerstand (zb 7V Adapter oder selber löten) die Pumpe entlasten könnte, weil die Verlustleistung dann dort abfallen würde?

Pumpe in der Nähe des Lüfters is sicher hilfreich. Werd ich beachten. Ich weiß eh noch nicht, wie ich mit dem gelb und grau der XT zurechtkommen werde. Ansprühen mag ich sie nicht, aber zum Rest meines PC passt sie so sicher nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem Widerstand zwischen dem Lüfterausgang an der pumpe und den Lüftern entlastest du die pumpe nicht ein Stück. Die Spannung wäre bis zum Widerstand immer noch gleich hoch und erst danach ist es weniger. Aber die stromstärke ändert sich nicht. 
Dann kannst du aber an sich auch die Lüfter direkt an Netzteil abklemmen und mit einem Adapter auf eine erträgliche Lautstärke regeln.

Und was die Farbe der pumpe angeht, einfach mit Folie bekleben.


----------



## mda31 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hier kann man sich noch basteln. Wenn man unbedingt über die AS xt regeln möchte. Die OVP wird aber auch gut heiss.

[Guide] Viele Lüfter ans Aquaero bzw Aquastream

@Sebbi: bei der radifläche denke ich sind das normale Werte.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK. Was ich grad auch noch gesehen hab ist das die GPU nicht mehr hochtaktet sondern immer max mit 1032 MHz läuft. Sollte aber mit 1300Mhz laufen.


----------



## Ulami (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Mit einem Widerstand zwischen dem Lüfterausgang an der pumpe und den Lüftern entlastest du die pumpe nicht ein Stück. Die Spannung wäre bis zum Widerstand immer noch gleich hoch und erst danach ist es weniger. Aber die stromstärke ändert sich nicht.
> Dann kannst du aber an sich auch die Lüfter direkt an Netzteil abklemmen und mit einem Adapter auf eine erträgliche Lautstärke regeln.
> 
> Und was die Farbe der pumpe angeht, einfach mit Folie bekleben.



Ok also komm ich noch selbst: 
Die 12V Ausgangsspannung liegen gleich an allen parallel geschalteten Lüftern. Bei einem gerundeten 1W Maximalleistung pro Lüfter (  1W / 12V = 0,083A ) fließt über jeden 83mA. Diese einzelnen 83mA addieren sich nun auf bis es in der Pumpe kritisch wird. Bei 5W sollte das bei ( 5W / 12V = 0,42A) bei etwa 420mA sein. 

Wenn ich jetzt aber einen Widerstand vor die Lüfterparallelschaltung hänge, an dem 5V abfallen, bleiben für die Lüfter nur je 7V. Jetzt fehlen mir leider die Zahlen um hier zu rechnen, aber ich würde doch davon ausgehen, dass der Strom des seriellen 7V-Adapters sich auf die in seriegehängte Lüfterparallelschaltung verteilt und ein deutlich niedrigerer Gesamtstrom die Pumpe belastet.



Operationsverstärkerschaltungen... man hab ich die damals schon gehasst... oder den Lehrer. Wohl beides.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bis zu dem widerstand sind aber weiterhin 12V ausgangsspannung, die stromstärke ändert sich wie bereits erwähnt nicht. also ist die ausgangsleistung auch nichtr beeinflusst. 
am weitesten kommen solltest du, wenn du dir einfach ein poweadjust besorgst. das kann per aquabus mit der pumpe verbunden, und auch genauso über die aquasuite gesteuert werden.


----------



## MrLoL1 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Oh,mein Fail
> gehört natürlich so
> https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/0d6320d30d00411a5ceec9cda6d493cf
> Alles nur einmal



Keiner was dazu zu sagen?
Passt alles?


----------



## mda31 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe AGB Schläuche Anschlüsse?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach doch einfach einen eigenen Beratungsthread auf.


----------



## Ulami (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bis zu dem widerstand sind aber weiterhin 12V ausgangsspannung, *die stromstärke ändert sich wie bereits erwähnt nicht*. also ist die ausgangsleistung auch nichtr beeinflusst.
> am weitesten kommen solltest du, wenn du dir einfach ein poweadjust besorgst. das kann per aquabus mit der pumpe verbunden, und auch genauso über die aquasuite gesteuert werden.



Und den Teil glaub ich nicht und wär für elektrotechnische Aufklärung dankbar. Von deiner Wortwahl klingt es für mich als würdest du die Eigenschaften von Spannung und Strom verwechseln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich es erklärt habe, ist es für mich logisch. Ich hab den kram mal gelernt, aber das ist so lange her, dass ich auch mist erzählen könnte.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal ne frage zu den aktuellen laing pumpen...
ist die https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Original-Pumpe-DDC-1T-Plus-12-Volt::3949.html nicht nur ne getunte https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...aing-Original-Pumpe-DDC-1T-12-Volt::2810.html

oder ist die stärke das grundmodel und die andere gedrosselt?
würde ein umstieg lohnen? weil meine wie gesgat irgendwie etws laut ist... da wäre halt die frage würde die lus auf 70% nicht im endefekt mehr leisten wie die t auf 70% (gedrosselt per aquaero)... rein logisch ja, aber mir gehts hier um die praxis 

Ps: momentan läft die t auf 100%, weil ich den power adjust nochnicht habe... ist es normal wenn ich sie von 12v auf 7v mode (per molex) das meine temps um 5°C steigen?  weil das is ja schon echt böse...


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die radifläche ist nich zu klein... hab 2. 480er raids.. einen mit push/pull anderen nur pull....

deswegen irritiert mich das ja so... wenn bei 100% die förderleistung 420l/h ist... gut wiederstände usw... sagen wir ich bin dann bei 200l/h... dann wäre ich bei 7v waherscheinlich noch imemr über 100l/h... und man sagt 60l/h soll man nicht unterschreiten.. das ist so das wo ichnich verstehe... dürfte ich nicht unterschreiten.. wiso dann temp erhöhung?
bei 7v hre ich die pumpe garnimer... muss sie anfassen um zu wisen das sie läuft.. oder inen agb gucken^^ da sieht man ne kleine anhebung übern wasser eingang


----------



## Ulami (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> So wie ich es erklärt habe, ist es für mich logisch. Ich hab den kram mal gelernt, aber das ist so lange her, dass ich auch mist erzählen könnte.



hehe, same 

Vielleicht springt ja VJoe hier rein und erleuchtet uns


----------



## MrLoL1 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MrLoL1 schrieb:


> einmal absegnen?
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> https://www.caseking.de/cart_load/8fbb382612b6b4d9178849883beb164c



Im Caseking WK gehört alles nur einmal rein.
Sorry, wollte keinen ganzen thread aufmachen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube du unterschätzt den Widerstand deiner Kühler.
Alleine der Einbau der Koolence QD3 hat mich 40 Liter Durchfluss gekostet.
AS XT@65Hz, 2x360er Slim, ein Alphacool XT 280, die QD3,  AquaCompuer HighFlow DFM, Phobya In-Line Tempsensor und als CPU Kühler den Heatkiller 3.0.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie weit der Durchfluss jetzt runtergeht, wenn ich meine neue Graka jetzt einbinde.

Kauf dir nen DFM, dann weißt du, wie hoch dein Durchfluss ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der caseking wk fügt immer Alex dazu, wenn man den anklickt. Also vor anklicken den alten leeren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube, ich brauche auch mal einen dfm... 
ich hab zwei 240er radiatoren (30mm und 45mm), einen heatkiller 3, einen vga-supremacy und eine handvoll winkel. pumpe ist eine ddc 310, der agb ist ja nicht weiter relevant, falls doch, es ist eine röhre, wasser oben rein und unten raus. 
tempsensor für's wasser brauche ich wohl auch...


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht wassertemperatur geht hoch... sondern die der cpu und der gpu... die wasertemperatur hat sich kaum geändert dabei...

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...-MPS-High-Flow-incl-USB-Anschluss::21311.html muss an den high flow anschluss der aquaero.. der poweradjust auch... gibts für den aquabus n split oder wie kann ich mehr als ein gerät anshclisen... durchbrücken oder wie?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

temperatursensor sitz im agb am boden... der durchfluss auf 100% reicht.. da sinf die temps ja gut.. aber auf 7v halt nich...
ja habs grad gesehn xD das es nen durchflus und nen aquabus gibt... hatte die platine falshc im kopf.. dahcte das wäre ein un der selbe port... anleitung lesen hätte geholfen xD
zum parametrieren der geräte muss ich die geräte an den board usb anshcleisen, dann über die aquaerosoftware parametrieren, dann läufts von alleine, selbstw enn ich sie nimemr angeschlossen habe... korekt?
weil da bin ich mir nonich ganz so sicher.. weil sonst wirds intern mit den usbs eng xD


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ulami: Die Stromstärke die durch den Widerstand fließt, ist in der Tat genau so groß wie die Stromstärke die durch die Lüfter verursacht wird. Zwar hat der Widerstand die Auswirkung, dass die Stromstärke die die Lüftermotoren verursachen sinkt, weil die Lüfter eben mit weniger Spannung arbeiten und dementsprechend ihrerseits weniger Leistung ziehen, aber diese bei den Lüftern fehlende Leistung wird dafür im Widerstand in Wärme umgesetzt. Wenn man jetzt mal vereinfachend davon absieht, dass die Lüftermotoren keine rein ohmsche Last darstellen, wiegt diese Leistung die am Widerstand abfällt genau die eingesparte Leistung an den Lüftern auf. Für die Spannungsquelle, sprich die Pumpe, bedeutet das, dass sie nicht entlastet wird, da sie neben der geringeren Leistung der Lüfter natürlich auch die Leistung die am Widerstand abfällt liefern muss. Zusammen ergibt das ohne obige Unschärfe bzgl. der Tatsache, dass die Lüftermotoren nicht nur rein ohmsche Last erzeugen, genau die Leistung die die Lüfter auf 12V ziehen. 
Im Übrigen bedeutet das auch, dass man bei einer Spannungsquelle die max. 5W abgeben kann, den Widerstand für so eine Schaltung so dimensionieren muss, dass er die maximal an ihm abfallende Leistung aushält. Normale 0,25W-Widerstände sind da also ungeeignet und würden durchbrennen. Da müsste dann schon einen Leistungswiderstand nehmen, der mit ein paar Watt Verlustleistung zurecht kommt und er sollte auch die Chance haben kühl zu bleiben, denn selbst ein 5W-Widerstand kann durchbrennen, wenn er thermisch isoliert verbaut ist. Alternativ könnte man entsprechend höhere Widerstandswerte die weniger aushalten parallel schalten, wenn man z.B. nur normale Widerstände zu Verfügung hat. 

Allgemein sind Widerstände in Reihe mit dem Verbraucher bzw. Verbrauchern - also ohmsche Spannungsteiler - aber aus o. g. Gründen nicht geeignet um die umgesetzte Leistung zu reduzieren. Dafür setzt man besser Step-Down-Wandler, oder Festpannungswandler aus FET-Basis ein. In dem Fall würde man dann z.B. nur die geregelte Ausgangsspannung einer AS-XT nehmen und damit einen Spannungsregler steuern, der dann die Leistung für die Lüfter bereit stellt. Von AC gab es früher sogar mal eine entsprechende Platine, aber ein power-adjust ist natürlich komfortabler und bringt die Regelung als standalone-Modul gleich mit. 

@Noxxphox: Da man CPU und GPU Temperaturen leider nicht wirklich messen kann, sind derartige Aussagen ohne viel Aussagekraft. Wären die Unterschiede bei den CPU und GPU-Temps real würde so ein Verhalten wie du es beschreibst entweder auf extrem schlechte oder falsch montierte, bzw. falsch angeschlossene Kühler hindeuten.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie kann man kühler falsch anschliesen? :O
wiso ist gpu-z und hwinfo ohne viel aussage kraft? jeder übertakter richtet sich nac diesen werten.. daher halt ich es für etwas merkwürdig das du sagst die werte sind wayne... ich meien kla entsprechen sie den ehcten temps nicht zu 100%.. aber annähernd.. und 5°C  mehr sind shcon beachtlich


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also der cpu kühler ist richtig angeschlossen... das weis ich weil ich ih erst die tage offen hatte ... hab ichn auch nach anleitung zusammengebaut... der stimmt...
bei der graka teste ich gerade... habn kreislauf flott entleert un die schläcuhe getauscht.... und siehe da 2°C mehr... also gpu ist auch korekt angeschlossen... und radis haben soweit ichw eis keine flussrichtung bzw spezifizierten ein bzw ausgang... auf jedenfall meine nich^^


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wie kann man kühler falsch anschliesen? :O
> wiso ist gpu-z und hwinfo ohne viel aussage kraft? jeder übertakter richtet sich nac diesen werten.. daher halt ich es für etwas merkwürdig das du sagst die werte sind wayne... ich meien kla entsprechen sie den ehcten temps nicht zu 100%.. aber annähernd.. und 5°C  mehr sind shcon beachtlich



Mit den realen Werten haben die ausgelesenen Temperaturen leider oft noch viel weniger zu tun, als landläufig oft geglaubt wird. Das hat aber mit Statistik zu tun, was Pauschalaussagen im Sinne von x% gegenüber der Realität ad absurdum führt. Der Grund dafür liegt in der Fertigungstechnik der Chips. Welches Progrämmchen man zum Auslesen benutzt ist zwar noch ein weiterer Faktor der die Unsicherheit erhöht, aber das ändert nichts an den Schwächen der Messtechnik an sich. Die Absolutwerte können unter Umständen ziemlich weit fernab der Realität liegen, aber auch recht gut mit ihr übereinstimmen - allein man weiß es nicht und kann es auch nicht ohne Weiteres nachmessen . 

Bei den Deltas schlägt dieses Phänomen zwar in der Tat nicht ganz so sehr zu Buche, aber ob ausgelesene 5K DeltaT nun reale 3K oder gar 7k sind wirst du wohl nie erfahren. Es zeigt lediglich, dass zwar ein Unterschied feststellbar ist, aber ob der nun in der Realität auch so hoch ist, oder gar relevant, lässt sich so nicht feststellen. Solange nichts instabil wird ist es jedenfalls kein Drama. Ich würde mir ausgelesene Chiptemps - auch die Deltas - deshalb allgemein einfach nicht so zu Herzen nehmen - weil die Aussagekraft eben allgemein relativ gering ist und weil die Auswirkungen in der Regel wenig relevant sind. 
Für Übertakter haben die ausgelesenen Werte insofern eine etwas andere Aussagekraft, als dabei nichts an der Kühlung verändert wird, bei der viel mehr Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, sondern "nur" die Verlustleistung des Chips. Schraubt man als Übertakter aber an beiden Stellschrauben gleichzeitig herum, wird es auch da natürlich ziemlich beliebig...

Du hast aber grundsätzlich recht, dass man über ausgelesene Chiptemps, zumindest wenn es um Deltas geht, durchaus die Tendenz ablesen kann, ob die Kühlung des betreffenden Bauteils durch ein Maßnahme verbessert wurde oder nicht (mehr aber auch nicht). Wenn sich aber die mittlere Wassertemperatur dabei nicht ändert, die man im Gegensatz zur Chiptemperatur tatsächlich auch in Absolutwerten messen kann, können unterschiedliche Auslesewerte bei den Chiptemps, bei ansonsten gleichen Kühlern, eben ein Hinweis auf o. g. Faktoren sein. Verdreckte Kühler könnten auch noch ein Faktor sein, aber wenn du sie erst kürzlich gereinigt hat, kann man das ja fast ausschließen. 

Eine Verbesserung der Kühlleistung durch erhöhten Durchfluss, die in einer Temperaturänderung von realen 5K an den Chips resultieren würde (wenn man das als real annehmen würde), kann man bei einem Ausgangsniveau des Durchflusses der oberhalb von 30l/h liegt selbst bei recht einfachen Kreisläufen aber modernen Kühlern kaum erreichen, mit dem was am Wakü-Pumpenmarkt so verfügbar ist. Das würde vllt. gehen wenn du Steinzeit-HighFlow-Kühler verwenden würdest, oder eben wirklich von 30l/h oder noch weniger kommst. Um den Einfluss des Durchflusses bei deinem Szenario richtig zu bewerten musst du ihn aber auf jeden Fall erst mal messen. Ansonsten fischst du da im Trüben. Die 200l/h bei voller Pumpendrehzahl die du oben angesetzt hast sind recht optimistisch geschätzt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du mit deinen Komponenten so Hohe Werte erreichst ist sehr gering, denn die Kreislaufkennlinie dürfte damit bereits recht restriktiv sein, so dass der Arbeitspunkt der Pumpe näher an der Druckachse liegt als dir lieb ist (das heißt der Durchfluss ist auch auf voller Pumpendrehzahl vermutlich bereits deutlich geringer als 200l/h. Wenn du nun die Spannung der Pumpe senkst, kommt hinzu, dass sich das nicht linear mit der prozentualen Spannungssenkung auf den resultierenden Durchfluss auswirkt. Es kann deshalb bei einem restriktiven Kreislauf  durchaus sein, dass dein Durchfluss durch die Drosselung der Pumpe wirklich so weit einbricht, dass er am untersten Limit kratzt. Wenn man aber annähme, dass die Auswirkung auf die Chiptemps real wäre, müsste man eben auch in Betracht ziehen, ob die Kühler falsch anschlossen sind oder anderweitig die Effektivität des Wärmetauschs eingeschränkt ist, denn das ist einfach Auszuschließen, wenn man nicht ohnehin schon den Durchfluss misst. Wie du beim Graka-Kühler ja bereits gemerkt hast, sind diese Punkte  u. U. nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

Kurzum - miss den Durchfluss, dann weißt du mehr. Und lass dir nicht zu sehr zu Herzen gehen, was irgendwelche Auslesetools dir über die mutmaßlichen Chiptemperaturen melden. 
Wenn sich die Wassertemperatur nicht ändert, ist das jedenfalls ein Hinweis darauf, dass sich am Wärmeintrag ins Wasser nichts geändert hat. Dementsprechend kann schon auch ein zu niedriger Durchfluss ein Grund sein, wenn die Chiptemperaturen höher werden (wie hoch real ist natürlich weiterhin fraglich). Aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht allein der Durchfluss das bestimmende Element, denn da müsste er bei 7V schon wirklich extrem gering sein, um so ein Delta zu erzeugen, oder das ausgelesene DeltaT wird eben zu groß bewertet (was wahrscheinlicher ist). 

Man muss sich darüber hinaus einfach darüber bewusst sein, dass eine leise Pumpe eben auch nicht die stärkste sein kein. Solltest du wirklich mit dem Durchfluss am untersten Limit sein, sollte jedenfalls schon eine geringe Drehzahlerhöhung der Pumpe relativ viel bewirken. Ist das nicht der Fall, würde ich mich bei der Fehlersuche auf die bereits genannten Stellen konzentrieren. Erst mal heißt es aber Durchflussmesser besorgen, evtl. kalibrieren und einbauen. Dann weißt du mehr und kannst geeignete Maßnahmen treffen. Alles andere ist Spekulation und wenig Zielführend. Im Übrigen wären aber 5K, selsbt wenn sie real wären, imho auch nicht so viel, dass es sich lohnen würde deshalb eine deutlich höhere Geräuschkulisse in Kauf zu nehmen... .


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

woooow danke für die lange antwort...
hm.... schade... weil wenn die pumpe n tick leiser wäre... wäre das system silent^^... jedoch mjss ich erszät schauen welche auswirkung die drosselung auf 7v hat... hab ja n tachosignal das ich nich beeinflussen kann ohne den poweradjust... aber ich kann es auslesen, wenn ich diebtexte im inet rictig verstanden hab....
sprich erstma gucken wie sich die drehzahl ändert... das müsste ja einen ersten hinweis darauf geben um wie viel sich die förderleistung/ durchfluss ändert...

sagtma isses normal das die pumpe am anfang bissl hängt? also ich habse beim reinigen vor lurzen sauber gemcht... dabei in die wanne gestellt... kleinen kreislauf nur mit der pumpe aufgebaut und die pumpe gestartet.... dabei viel mir aufbdas sie bei 12v so zu sagen anfangs hängt... das mas muss man sich wie folgt vorstellen... es gibtn kleinen hieb (pumpe bewegt ssich leicht) keine vkbration oder laufgeräusche... das ganze öassiert 2 mal in ca 2sek und dan läuft sie ganz normal an... dies war auch bei geöffbeter pumpe zu sehen (hab das offen probiert ul zu schauen ob sich irgendwo iwas verhalt hat und/oder blockiert)


----------



## SpatteL (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So weit ich das verstanden habe, kannst du von der Drehzahl auch nicht direkt auf den Durchfluss schließen.
Außerdem wirst du bei 7V Probleme mit dem Anlaufen der Pumpe haben, die braucht etwas mehr um (zuverlässig) zu starten.
Ich glaube das waren mind. 8V.

MfG


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sagte ja eben dr test fand bei 12v statt.... deswegen irritiert mich das hängen ja


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrektur, 8V ist die mindestspannung.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> DDC Pumpen starten bei 9V, ist beim Hersteller (Xylem) nachzulesen. Hier


Die Realität zeigt, dass die überwiegende Mehrzahl der DDC-Pumpen bereits bei 8V zuverlässig anläuft. Mit 7V sind es schon nicht mehr viele Exemplare und darunter laufen sie in der Regel alle nicht mehr an. Mit 9V ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite - da hast du recht . 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Man kann von der Drehzahl *nicht *auf den Durchfluß schließen, bei keiner Pumpe.


 Wenn man die Kreislaufkennlinie seines loops kennt und das Pumpenkennlinienfeld für jede Drehzahl hat, kann man das prinzipiell schon - aber weder Ersteres noch Zweiteres dürfte einem normalerweise vorliegen und die Kennlinien selbst mit ausreichender Genauigkeit zu ermitteln erfordert das nötige Messequipment und viel Zeit. Im Normalfall geben die Hersteller leider nur die Pumpenkennlinien für die Nennspannung raus und die Kreislaufkennlinie müsste man so oder so selbst ermitteln. Unter diesem Aspekt ist auch diese Aussage richtig - wenn auch nicht grundsätzlich. 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit keiner Wakü-Pumpe die genaue Fördermenge messen, und die Förderhöhe überhaupt nicht.


Auch da gilt - hätte man beide Kennlinien kann man das auch ohne zusätzliches Messequipment. Hat man aber leider nicht. Im Übrigen ist die Förderhöhe beim Einsatz in einem geschlossen Kreislauf auch ziemlich egal - zumindest sobald er vollständig befüllt und entlüftet ist. Der Fließdruck ist im Regelfall viel viel geringer.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das können nur speziell ausgelegte geregelte Pumpen, oder mit Ultraschallmessgeräten.


 Ein Ultraschall-DFM ist nicht Voraussetzung, aber natürlich schön wenn man einen hat. Mit der Pumpe allein kann man aber grundsätzlich nicht messen (es sei denn man hätte wieder im Vorfeld den gesamte Betriebsbereich detailliert gemessen und könnte dann z.B aus Spulenstrom und Drehzahl auf den Arbeitspunkt im Kennlinienfeld zurückschließen). 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Man kann Wakü-Pumpen auch nicht regeln (sind ungeregelte Pumpen), lediglich grob die Drehzahl einstellen.


Doch, natürlich kann man Wakü-Pumpen regeln (mit einer entsprechenden Steuerung oder bei der AS-XT auch direkt über die pumpeneigene Elektronik) - nur sinnvoll ist es normalerweise nicht eine Pumpe nach irgendeiner Variablen zu regeln . Es hat viel mehr Sinn eine Wakü-Pumpe mit einer festen Spannung zu versorgen bei der sie a) genügend Durchfluss im gegebenen Kreislauf bringt, was in der Regel leicht zu erreichen ist, und b) so leise wie möglich ist. Sie dann zusätzlich einer Regelgröße folgen zu lassen ist unsinnig, da sie nur den Durchfluss beeinflusst und der sich eben ab recht einfach erreichbarer Werte nur noch äußerst geringfügig auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt. Drehzahlenänderungen fördern außerdem u. U. den Verschleiß. 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> In dem Link ist auch eine einfache Kennlinie aufgeführt, da könnt ihr sehen wie die Pumpe sich verhält.


 Bei Nenndrehzahl (12V) wohlgemerkt. Ohne Kreislaufkennlinie kann man daraus aber nicht erkennen, was für ein Durchfluss und welcher Druck am Pumpenausgang zu erwarten ist. Das ergibt sich erst aus dem Schnittpunkt der Pumpenkennlinie mit der Kreislaufkennlinie.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das erklärt diese hänger bei 12v nich 
nur zum verständnis die pume ist mitm molex da auch 12v eingestellt... daher irritiert mich ieses hängen... hat dafür jemand ne erklärung oder sollte das nichso sein? brauch ich deswegen ne neue pumpe?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe, du hast die pumpe nicht trocken getestet und dabei kamen diese Hänger.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass die Pumpe nicht sofort startet, sobald sie Saft kriegt ist normal. Hab einige schon einige DDC gehabt und habe auch aktuell welche in Betrieb. Dieses Verhalten das war bei allen so  - auch über die Generationen der Pumpe hinweg. Da musst du dir also keine Sorgen machen .

Grundsätzlich muss sie halt immer über eine Stromquelle versorgt werden die auch den Anaufstrom bereitstellen kann, der bedeutend höher als der Betriebsstrom ist. Direkt am Netzteil ist das aber eigentlich immer der Fall.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab davor flott gegoogelt.. hies es man soltle es nicht oft machen... aber einfunktionstest unter 10s so würde nich viel ausmachen... habs auch nur ein einziges mal gtestet... danach hab ich die pumpe gereinigt wieder eingebaut...
mit wasser sind diese hänger aber weitaus geringer... jedoch trotzdem vorhanden...

das problem ist ins inet kann ja jeder pfosten wa schreiben... hätte lieber hier direkt fragen sollen xD... naja egal im schlicmmsten falle neue pumpe... das war dann das "lehrgeld"^^


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eigentlich sollte er ja passen.... beim draufsetzten auf die pumpe schleift er aber auch nirgends.. hab das getestet... konnte ihnproblmlos in jede richtung n bischen bewegen bevor er an das "pumpenrad" kam...
aber zu absicherung hab ja ne ddc 1t und folgender aufsatz: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...cks-EK-DDC-X-TOP-CSQ-Acetal::19663.html?mli=1

auch haben weder pumpe noch pumpen deckel offensichtliche abschleifeungen / abschürfungen... beides hat innen keinen kratzer...


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mal sagen, das ist normal. Du kannst sonst ja sie pumpe mal mit einem kleinen Kreislauf einfach laufen lassen. So ohne pc. So kannst die ohne Gefahr für die Hardware testen


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hatte ich ja beim säubern... di war nur an den agb angeshclossen.. obenw asse rein und gewartet bis es zirulierte und das ganze mit destimliertenw asser 1h rödeln lassen... das waser hatte nur minimal paar partikel drin (halt was mit der zeit sich je nach lakierung von teilen minimal lösen kann)... wasser getauscht und nochmal ne stunde rödeln lassen... danach war es noch imemr gan klaar...
also die pumpe an sich scheint einwandfrei zu funktionieren... jedoch wenn mein durchfluss zu gering ist (werde ich rausfinden wenn ich den durchflussmesser mit dem neue nt bestelle und den poweradjust) herausfinden...
im schlimmsten falle halt schauen das ich mr die tplus hole.. die hat ja nochmal n bissel mhr power... aber darüber mach ichmir erst gedanken wenn mein durchfluss zu gering sein sollte


----------



## illousion (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Ulami: Die Stromstärke die durch den Widerstand fließt ist in der Tat genau so groß wie die Stromstärke die durch die Lüfter verursacht wird. Zwar hat der Widerstand die Auswirkung, dass die Stromstärke die die Lüftermotoren verursachen sinkt, weil die Lüfter eben mit weniger Spannung arbeiten und dementsprechend ihrerseits weniger Leistung ziehen, aber diese bei den Lüftern fehlende Leistung wird dafür im Widerstand in Wärme umgesetzt. Wenn man jetzt mal vereinfachend davon absieht, dass die Lüftermotoren keine rein ohmsche Last darstellen, wiegt diese Leistung die am Widerstand abfällt genau die eingesparte Leistung an den Lüftern auf. Für die Spannungsquelle, sprich die Pumpe, bedeutet das, dass sie nicht entlastet wird, da sie neben der geringeren Leitung der Lüfter natürlich auch die Leistung die man Widerstand abfällt liefern muss. Zusammen ergibt das obige Unschärfe bzgl. der Tatsache, dass die Lüftermotoren nicht nur rein ohmsche Last erzeugen, genau die Leistung die die Lüfter auf 12V ziehen.
> Im Übrigen bedeutet das auch, dass man bei einer Spannungsquelle die max. 5W abgeben kann, den Widerstand für so eine Schaltung so dimensionieren muss, dass er die maximal an ihm abfallende Leistung aushält. Normale 0,25W-Widerstände sind da also ungeeignet und würden durchbrennen. Das müsste dann schon einen Leistungswiderstand nehmen, der mit ein paar Watt Verlustleistung zurecht kommen und er sollte auch die Chance haben kühl zu bleiben, denn selbst ein 5W-Widerstand kann durchbrennen, wenn er thermisch isoliert verbaut ist. Alternativ könnte man entsprechend höhere schwächere Widerstände  parallel-schalten, wenn man z.B. nur normale Widerstände zu Verfügung hat.
> 
> Allgemein sind Widerstände in Reihe mit dem Verbraucher bzw. Verbrauchern - also ohmesche Spannungsteiler - aber aus o. g. Gründen nicht geeignet um die umgesetzte Leistung zu reduzieren. Dafür setzt man besser Step-Down-Wandler, oder Festpannungswandler aus FET-Basis ein. In dem Fall würde man dann z.B. nur die geregelte Ausgangsspannung einer AS-XT nehmen und damit einen Spannungsregler steuern, der dann die Leistung für die Lüfter bereit stellt. Von AC gab es früher sogar mal eine entsprechend Platine, aber ein power-adjust ist natürlich komfortabler und bringt die Regelung als standalone-Modul gleich mit.



Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt.

Wenn man an der Pumpe 12V hat und den Gesamtwiderstand erhöht, dann verringert sich doch der Strom 
Sagen wir der Lüfter hat einen Ohmschen Widerstand von 120Ohm dann durchfließen ihn bei 12V 0.1A. Wenn man den Lüfter jetzt mit nem 120 Ohm Widerstand in Reihe schaltet fließen bei 12V jetzt ingesamt noch 0.05A oder nicht?
Da die beiden Widerstände in Reihe geschaltet sind fließen durch Widerstand und Lüfter der Gleiche Strom, die Spannung teilt sich auf. Der Lüfter hat dann allerdings nur noch 1/4 seiner vorherigen Leistung (Kein Plan ob Lüfter dann überhaupt noch laufen, man schaltet die gewöhnlicher Weise nicht in reihe u.u), da er 6V und 0.05A bekommt, sich also die halbierte Leistung mit dem Widerstand teilt.

Oder habe ich jetzt irgendwas verpasst? Größerer Widerstand + Konstante Spannung = kleinerer Strom


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier stand mist, begründet durhc einen lesefehler 
Sry Illousion ^^


----------



## illousion (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> du hast bei 1200Ohm 0,01A und bei 120Ohm 0,1A das is dir kla oder?
> 12V/1200Ohm=0,01A
> 12V/120Ohm=0,1A



Du hast nen O mit ner 0 verwechselt, 0 != O


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Du hast nen O mit ner 0 verwechselt, 0 != O



ups ja hast recht... ok sry... mein fehler xD dann stimmt deine rechnung...


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @VJoe:
> 1. Wakü-Pumpen sind definitiv ungeregelte Pumpen, sicher kann man mit den Steuerungen einiges anstellen,
> aber den Funktionumfang geregelten Pumpe hat man nicht. Wakü-Pumpen sind halt nur Spielzeug.
> Was will man auch in einer Wakü groß regeln, dazu bedarf es weiterer Infos, Rohrnetz-, Kältebedarfs-, Widerstandsberechnungen, etc.


Deshlab hab ich ja extra auf die AS-XT als Gegenbeispiel hingewiesen . Das ist eine geregelte Pumpe ohne extra Steuerung - genaue wie bei einer Grundfos Magna 3 kannst du auch die auch selbsttätig regeln lassen und auch die sucht sich ihren optimalen Arbeitspunkt in Abhängigkeit vom Widerstand den er nachgeschaltete Kreislauf bietet selbst. Das läuft bei kleinen Pumpen grundsätzlich nicht anders als bei großen . Von daher ist eine Wakü-Pumpe nur kleiner und weniger leistungsfähig. Spielzeug ist eine Wakü-Pumpe nur wegen ihres Verwendungszwecks im Hobby-Bereich - aber nicht wegen der grundlegenden Technik. Eine Kreiselpumpe an sich ist zunächst mal immer nur ein Motor mit einem Flügelrad in einem Spiralgehäuse. Die Regelung ist immer nachgeschaltet (ob nun im Pumpengehäuse oder außerhalb). Das gilt für alle Größen- und Leistungsklassen. 

Deiner Auflistung und deinem späteren Pumpenbeispiel entnehme ich, dass du vermutlich Kältetechniker oder Heizungsbauer bist. Dass man für optimale Regelung und Auslegung der Pumpen im Bereich der Kälte- oder Heiztechnik wie auch für große Wärme-/Kältenetze etwas mehr input braucht als für einen simplen Kreislauf ist nichts Neues. Nur weil man diese Infos aber bei einer Wakü nicht hat, heißt das nicht, dass man eine kleine Wakü-Pumpe nicht grundsätzlich nach bestimmten Zielgrößen regeln könnte. Eine Wakü ist eben viel einfacher aufgebaut - da ändert sich der Widerstand des Kreislaufs nicht (zumindest nicht nennenswert, wenn man mal von der Temperaturabhängigkeit der Viskosität und möglichen Verstopfungen in Kühlern absieht). Darüber dass es bei bei einer Wakü-Pumpe im Normalfall nicht sinnvoll ist sie nach irgendeiner variablen Zielgröße zu regeln, sind wir einer Meinung .



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> 2. Die Xylem-Kennlinie ist schlecht dargestellt und es fehlen Infos, kein Wunder bei dem Hersteller.


Dass Laing zwischenzeitlich unter dem Label Xylem vermerktet wird (die Firma heißt eigentlich Lowara), macht die Pumpen nicht schlechter . Die Kennlinie zeigt alles was nötig ist um die Eignung der Pumpe für gegebene Kreisläufe festzustellen und mehr soll sie denke ich auch nicht bieten. Mehr braucht man auch nicht zwingend. Dass du von den Pumpenherstellern mit denen du es normalerweise Weise zu tun hast mehr Infos gewohnt bist, sollte dich nicht dazu verleiten, Pumpen aus gänzlich anderen Anwendungen grundsätzlich als Spielzeug abzutun. Ich kann dir von mehrstufigen Kreiselpumpen im MW-Bereich, die im thermischen Grenzbereich betrieben werden, berichten bei denen das das was du üblicher Weise von den Pumpenherstellern die du als Referenz heran ziehst, lächerlich wirkt. Gegen solche Pumpen wirkt das was du hier als das Non-Plus-Ultra darstellst auch wie Spielzeug. Nur weil etwas kleiner, leistungsschwächer oder eben einfach für andere Einsatzzwecke gemacht ist, ist es also noch lange nicht schlechter . 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> 3. Es gibt Pumpen die genau ihre Förderhöhe und den Volumenstrom anzeigen (z.B. Grundfos Magna 3), zudem regelt die sich selber.
> Wenn z.B. der Widerstand in der Anlage zu groß ist, regelt sie sich selber runter oder schaltet ab.


Da erzählst du mir nichts neues. Hab erst kürzlich die Inbetriebnahme von drei dieser netten Pümpchen überwacht . Wenn du sich aber darauf fixierst ist das wie gesagt nur ein sehr beschränkter Horizont - es gibt noch viel höher entwickelte und kompliziertere Pumpen. Die Frage ist immer: Was braucht man für den jeweiligen Zweck? Für eine Wakü mit ihrem invariablen linearen Kreislauf ohne Vermaschung und Regelventile würde man mit solchen Pumpen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, aber selbst das ist prinzipiell ohne externe Regelung möglich, wenn man will (siehe AS-XT).



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Genug der Fachsimpelei, ich will hier keinen langweilen.


Das wird wohl besser sein - obwohl das Thema an sich keineswegs langweilig ist .


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagmta ne ganz andere frage... gibt ja diese dual pumpen (also 2 pumpen mithilfe des deckels zu einer zusammengefasst)... haben die eigentlich nur dne sin bei gleicher drehzahl durch 2 pumpen mehr förderleistung/druck zu haben oder macht das absolut keinen unterschied?
wenns keinen unterschied macht, worin liegt dann der sinn des ganzen?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry für´s Doppelosting - war keine Absicht! 
Bitte löschen!


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @VJoe:
> 1. Wakü-Pumpen sind definitiv ungeregelte Pumpen, sicher kann man mit den Steuerungen einiges anstellen,
> aber den Funktionumfang geregelten Pumpe hat man nicht. Wakü-Pumpen sind halt nur Spielzeug.
> Was will man auch in einer Wakü groß regeln, dazu bedarf es weiterer Infos, Rohrnetz-, Kältebedarfs-, Widerstandsberechnungen, etc.


Deshalb hab ich ja extra auf die AS-XT als Gegenbeispiel hingewiesen . Das ist eine geregelte Pumpe ohne extra Steuerung - genaue wie bei einer Grundfos Magna 3 kannst du auch die auch selbsttätig regeln lassen auch die sucht sich ihren optimalen Arbeitspunkt selbst. Das läuft bei kleinen Pumpen grundsätzlich nicht anders als bei großen . Von daher ist eine Wakü-Pumpe nur kleiner und weniger leistungsfähig. Spielzeug ist eine Wakü-Pumpe nur wegen ihres Verwendungszwecks im Hobby-Bereich - aber nicht wegen der grundlegenden Technik. Eine Kreiselpumpe an sich ist zunächst mal immer nur ein Motor mit einem Flügelrad in einem Spiralgehäuse. Die Regelung ist immer nachgeschaltet (ob nun im Pumpengehäuse oder außerhalb). Das gilt für alle Größen- und Leistungsklassen. 

Deiner Auflistung entnehme ich, dass du vermutlich Kältetechniker oder Heizungsbauer bist. Dass man für vernünftige Regelung und Auslegung der Pumpen im Bereich der Kälte- oder Heiztechnik wie auch für große Wärme-/Kältenetze etwas mehr input braucht als für einen simplen Wakü-Kreislauf, um die Pumpen optimal auszuregeln ist nichts Neues. Nur weil man diese Infos aber bei einer Wakü nicht hat, heißt das nicht, dass man auch eine kleine Wakü-Pumpe nicht grundsätzlich nach bestimmten Zielgrößen regeln könnte. Eine Wakü ist eben auch viel einfacher aufgebaut - da ändert sich der Widerstand des Kreislaufs nicht (zumindest nicht nennenswert, wenn man mal von der Temperaturabhängigkeit der Viskosität und möglichen Verstopfungen in Kühlern absieht). Darüber dass es bei bei einer Wakü-Pumpe im Normalfall nicht sinnvoll ist sie nach irgendeiner variablen Zielgröße zu regeln, sind wir einer Meinung .



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> 2. Die Xylem-Kennlinie ist schlecht dargestellt und es fehlen Infos, kein Wunder bei dem Hersteller.


Dass Laing inzwischen Xylem heißt macht die Pumpen nicht schlechter . Die Kennlinie zeigt alles was nötig ist um die Eignung der Pumpe für gegebene Kreisläufe festzustellen und mehr soll sie denke ich auch nicht bieten. Mehr braucht man auch nicht zwingend. Dass du von den Pumpenherstellern mit denen du es normalerweise Weise zu tun hast mehr Infos gewohnt bist, sollte dich nicht dazu verleiten, Pumpen aus gänzlich anderen Anwendungen grundsätzlich als Spielzeug abzutun. Ich kann dir von mehrstufigen Kreiselpumpen im MW-Bereich, die im thermischen Grenzbereich betrieben werden, berichten bei denen das das was du üblicher Weise von den Pumpenherstellern die du als Referenz heran ziehst, lächerlich wirkt. Gegen solche Pumpen wirkt das was du hier als das Non-Plus-Ultra darstellst auch wie Spielzeug. Nur weil etwas kleiner, leistungsschwächer oder eben einfach für andere Einsatzzwecke gemacht ist, ist es also noch lange nicht schlechter . 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> 3. Es gibt Pumpen die genau ihre Förderhöhe und den Volumenstrom anzeigen (z.B. Grundfos Magna 3), zudem regelt die sich selber.
> Wenn z.B. der Widerstand in der Anlage zu groß ist, regelt sie sich selber runter oder schaltet ab.


Da erzählst du mir nichts Neues. Hab erst kürzlich die Inbetriebnahme von drei dieser netten Pümpchen überwacht . Wenn du dich aber darauf fixierst, ist das wie gesagt nur ein sehr beschränkter Horizont - es gibt noch viel höher entwickelte und kompliziertere Pumpen. Die Frage ist immer: Was braucht man für den jeweiligen Zweck? Für eine Wakü mit ihrem invariablen linearen Kreislauf ohne Vermaschung und Regelventile würde man mit solchen Pumpen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, aber selbst das ist prinzipiell ohne externe Regelung möglich, wenn man will (siehe AS-XT).



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Genug der Fachsimpelei, ich will hier keinen langweilen.


Das wird wohl besser sein - obwohl das Thema an sich keineswegs langweilig ist . 

Edit:


Noxxphox schrieb:


> sagmta ne ganz andere frage... gibt ja diese  dual pumpen (also 2 pumpen mithilfe des deckels zu einer  zusammengefasst)... haben die eigentlich nur dne sin bei gleicher  drehzahl durch 2 pumpen mehr förderleistung/druck zu haben oder macht  das absolut keinen unterschied?
> wenns keinen unterschied macht, worin liegt dann der sinn des ganzen?



Sinnvoll sind Dual- oder gar Tripel-Wakü-Pumpen in der Regel nicht besonders, aber sie machen halt was her, weshalb man ab und zu welche im Einsatz sieht. Natürlich kann man auch gewisse Vorteile ableiten, die für die jeweiligen Nutzer entweder echtes Argument oder auch nur Rechtfertigung für den bewussten overkill sind. 
Folgendes kann man einer Dual-Pumpe z.B. zu Gute halten:

1.) Durch die zweite Pumpe erhält man Redundanz. Im Falle dass eine der Pumpen ausfällt, arbeitet die zweite weiter. Für Sicherheitsfetischisten die den Abschaltmechanismen ihrer Hardware nicht vertrauen mag das durchaus ein wichtiger Grund sein. Früher, als die Hardwareabschaltung noch nicht Standard war, ist das noch etwas wichtiger gewesen und natürlich erhöht man so für Maschinen die im Dauerbetrieb so auch grundsätzlich die Verfügbarkeit. 

2.) Man kann die Pumpen unter einem Dual-Deckel beide auf sehr leises Laufgeräusch herunter drosseln, erhält aber merklich mehr Druck am Pumpenausgang als das bei einer einzelnen ebenso stark gedrosselten Pumpe möglich wäre. Nun hat man zwar zwei Geräuschquellen, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass diese in Summe immer noch leiser sind als wenn man eine Einzelpumpe so weit hoch regelt, dass sie am Ausgang den gleichen Druck zu Verfügung stellt. Das ist also der Argumentationspfad pro Multi-Pumpensetup für Silent-Fetischisten. Das wäre auch die Methode die für dich am ehesten in Frage käme, wenn du das versuchen möchtest, aber ich kann dir versichern, dass du keinen wirklich relevanten Vorteil daraus ziehen wirst. 

3.) Wenn man mehrere Pumpen bei hoher Drehzahl in Reihe schaltet kann man am Pumpenausgang einen höheren Druck nutzen als bei einer solchen Pumpe allein. Dementsprechend kann man bei gegebenem Widerstand auch höheren Durchfluss erreichen. Die Kennlinien addieren sich dabei. So lässt sich in einem gegebenen Kreislauf der Durchfluss über das Maß erhöhen, was mit einer einzelnen Pumpe möglich wäre. Das ist die Argumentation der unverbesserlichen HighFlow Fanatiker, denen Vernunft meist ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei geht. In extrem umfangreichen und restriktiven Kreisläufen könnte man dieser Argumentation zwar auch eine gewisse Sinnhaftigkeit abseits von hohen Zahlen auf dem Durchflussdisplay zubilligen, aber solche Kreisläufe sind die absolute Ausnahme. In den allermeisten Setups mit Doppelpumpen, kann man das deshalb kaum als vernünftiges Argument gelten lassen. 

4.) Optik: Zwei oder drei Pumpen machen halt was her - und wenn man sie schon aus optischen Gründen einbaut, sollten sie natürlich auch eingebunden sein. Ein sehr oberflächliches Argument für Multi-Pumpen-Setups, aber manche stehen eben drauf.


----------



## bennySB (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf ich jetzt ne Glaubensdiskussion ob Wilo oder Grundfoss los treten? xD

Ich bin immer nur die arme Socke die die Dinger ansteuern und regeln darf.


----------



## bennySB (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Besser nicht, du armer MSRler.



Endlich einer der mich versteht xD


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Laing gehört zu Xylem, stand vor nicht langer Zeit auf deren Homepage.


Meines Wissens heißt der zwar der Mutterkonzern inzwischen zwar Xylem aber das Pumpengeschäft läuft jetzt zumindest hierzulande alles unter dem Namen Lowara. 

Was man aber vllt. gerade über die DDC-Baureihe noch wissen sollte: Das ist eine der ganz wenigen Pumpenbaureihen die explizit für PC-Wasserkühlungen entwickelt wurden. Die wurden ursprünglich für Server-Systeme von Delphi entwickelt und kamen in etwas abgewandelter Form auch mal in wassergekühlten PowerMacs von Apple vor. So gut wie alle anderen verbreiteten Wakü-Pumpen stammen von Aquarienpumpen, Zimmerbrunnenpumpen und Ähnlichem ab, oder sie sind sogar unverändert umfunktioniert. Dementsprechend ist die Kennlinie der DDC von ihrer grundlegenden Form her besonders gut für restriktive Kreisläufe geeignet. Die Laing (Lowara) D5 Baureihe stammt Übrigens direkt von Umwälzpumpen aus der Heizungstechnik (z.B. für Solarkreise) ab. Inzwischen haben sich jedoch einige Wakü-Pumpen immer weiter von den Ursprungsmodellen entfernt. Von der Eheim 1046 ist z.B. bei der AS-XT außer der dem Gehäuse und dem Großteil der Mechanik nicht mehr sonderlich viel übrig. 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es fehlt noch die Erklärung in Reihe und parallel geschaltete Pumpen.
> parallel = höherer Volumenstrom
> in Reihe = höherer Druck


Dazu muss man vllt. noch sagen, dass parallele Pumpen zum Einen Rückschlagventile hinter jeder Pumpe erfordern, wenn die weiter redundnat sein sollen, und zum Anderen, dass der potentiell höhere Volumenstrom in einem Wakü-Kreislauf meist nicht erreicht werden kann, weil der Kreislauf widerstandsdominiert sind und somit nicht von der sich ergebenen flachen Summenkennlinie profitiert werden kann wie sie parallel verschaltete Wakü-Pumpen bieten. Das ist das gleiche Problem wir mit Pumpenmodellen die zwar hohe Maximaldurchflüsse bei Null Widerstand erreichen aber dabei weniger hohen Maximaldruck aufbauen können. Deshalb sind auch bei alle fertigen Dual-Deckeln die Pumpen in Reihe geschaltet.


----------



## bennySB (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In deinen Fall brauchst es ja nicht unbedingt. Denn du hast ja durch den Radi nen entsprechenden Widerstand, dieser verhindert das rückläufige Ansaugen etwas bzw. das reindrücken.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir wiedersprechen, es gibt D5 Dual 2 Loop Aufsätze von EK. Benutze diesen bei meinem MM-Benchtable und sie laufen parallel ohne Rückschlagventil.


Die sind aber, wie der Name schon sagt, für´s befeuern von zwei Kreisläufen gedacht und nicht um die Stränge hinter den Pumpen wieder zusammen zu führen . Beim Ausfall einer Pumpe hättest du sonst einen hydraulischen Kurzschluss. Wenn du sie bestimmungemäß verwendest fällt lediglich einer der beiden Kreisläufe aus. 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Dazu nutze ich zwei Lowara D5 PWM Pumpen, die jeweils in einen 360er AMS Radi pumpen, und erst nach den Radis fliesen sie zusammen, in ein Y-T-Stück.
> 
> Der Kreislauf funktioniert auch, wenn nur eine Pumpe läuft. So kann ich jeweils einen Radi inkl. Lüfter abschalten, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden. Bei 22°C
> Raumtemp und Idle-Modus reicht ein Radi völlig aus. Ok es ist eigentlich Spielerei, aber es sieht mit zwei Pumpen besser aus, bei nem BT sieht man halt alles.
> Aber bevor man sowas macht, sollte man es erst testen, es kann durchaus passieren das man Rückschlagventile/klappen braucht.



Dann hast du eine Art 1,5er Loop gebaut. Der Strömungswiderstand der Radiatoren hat in gewisser Weise eine Wirkung die ein Rückschlagventil zumindest teilweise ersetzt - aber eben nur teilweise. Beim Ausfall einer Pumpe  teilt sich die Störmung am Y-Stück in einen Teilstrom der durch den inaktiven Radi zurück fließt und einen vermutlich kläglichen Rest der durch die Kühler fließt, da diese zusammen vermutlich mehr Widerstand bieten. Das ist also eine Art hydraulischer Spannungsteiler, um mal wider die elektrische Analogie zu bemühen. Nicht sehr sinnvoll meines Erachtens. Im Idle mag das irgendwie reichen (Betonung auf irgendwie) - aber stell dir vor eine Pumpe fällt unter Last aus...

Wenn schon zwei Kreise. dann richtig, oder man macht die Zusammenführung erst am Ausgleichsbehälter, wenn man keine hydraulische Trennung haben will. 

Edit: too late...


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wenn du es sagst, wird das mit dem Kreislauf wohl so sein, auch wenn es arg verwunderlich ist. Der Widerstand deines Kreislaufs müsste dafür bedeutend geringer sein, als der Widerstand des Radiators. Das spricht nicht unbedingt für Letzteren. Die Pumpe ist eigentlich kein nennenswerter Widerstand. Das Flügelrad ist ja recht gut durchlässig und mehr gibt´s nicht was Widerstand leisten könnte.


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EDIT: Wegen Widerrufs gestrichen, siehe nächste Posts (falls das hier mal wer findet in Zukunft
[QUOTE="VJoe2max, post: 7393136, member: 33554"]@Ulami: Die Stromstärke die durch den Widerstand fließt ist in der Tat genau so groß wie die Stromstärke die durch die Lüfter verursacht wird. Zwar hat der Widerstand die Auswirkung, dass die Stromstärke die die Lüftermotoren verursachen sinkt, weil die Lüfter eben mit weniger Spannung arbeiten und dementsprechend ihrerseits weniger Leistung ziehen, aber diese bei den Lüftern fehlende Leistung wird dafür im Widerstand in Wärme umgesetzt. Wenn man jetzt mal vereinfachend davon absieht, dass die Lüftermotoren keine rein ohmsche Last darstellen, wiegt diese Leistung die am Widerstand abfällt genau die eingesparte Leistung an den Lüftern auf. Für die Spannungsquelle, sprich die Pumpe, bedeutet das, dass sie nicht entlastet wird, da sie neben der geringeren Leitung der Lüfter natürlich auch die Leistung die man Widerstand abfällt liefern muss. Zusammen ergibt das obige Unschärfe bzgl. der Tatsache, dass die Lüftermotoren nicht nur rein ohmsche Last erzeugen, genau die Leistung die die Lüfter auf 12V ziehen. 
Im Übrigen bedeutet das auch, dass man bei einer Spannungsquelle die max. 5W abgeben kann, den Widerstand für so eine Schaltung so dimensionieren muss, dass er die maximal an ihm abfallende Leistung aushält. Normale 0,25W-Widerstände sind da also ungeeignet und würden durchbrennen. Das müsste dann schon einen Leistungswiderstand nehmen, der mit ein paar Watt Verlustleistung zurecht kommen und er sollte auch die Chance haben kühl zu bleiben, denn selbst ein 5W-Widerstand kann durchbrennen, wenn er thermisch isoliert verbaut ist. Alternativ könnte man entsprechend höhere schwächere Widerstände  parallel-schalten, wenn man z.B. nur normale Widerstände zu Verfügung hat. 

Allgemein sind Widerstände in Reihe mit dem Verbraucher bzw. Verbrauchern - also ohmesche Spannungsteiler - aber aus o. g. Gründen nicht geeignet um die umgesetzte Leistung zu reduzieren. Dafür setzt man besser Step-Down-Wandler, oder Festpannungswandler aus FET-Basis ein. In dem Fall würde man dann z.B. nur die geregelte Ausgangsspannung einer AS-XT nehmen und damit einen Spannungsregler steuern, der dann die Leistung für die Lüfter bereit stellt. Von AC gab es früher sogar mal eine entsprechend Platine, aber ein power-adjust ist natürlich komfortabler und bringt die Regelung als standalone-Modul gleich mit. 
[/QUOTE]


Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung!


----------



## illousion (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, dass das so passt?
Erhöhter Widerstand = geringerer Gesamtstrom



illousion schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt.
> 
> Wenn man an der Pumpe 12V hat und den Gesamtwiderstand erhöht, dann verringert sich doch der Strom
> Sagen wir der Lüfter hat einen Ohmschen Widerstand von 120Ohm dann durchfließen ihn bei 12V 0.1A. Wenn man den Lüfter jetzt mit nem 120 Ohm Widerstand in Reihe schaltet fließen bei 12V jetzt ingesamt noch 0.05A oder nicht?
> ...


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das so passt?
> Erhöhter Widerstand = geringerer Gesamtstrom



Gut, dass du aufgepasst hast! Du hast natürlich recht! 
Sorry, da hab ich einen Bock geschossen -> bitte oben von mir gesagtes gleich wieder vergessen, außer den Absatz wie man´s per StepDown-Wandler oder Spannungsregler besser macht, denn das gilt nach wie vor.  
Das Problem der unnütz verheizten Leistung am Widerstand stand für mich im Vordergrund (was ja auch der Fall ist), so dass ich dummer Weise nicht nachgerechnet habe und so irgendwie auf dem falschen Dampfer kam. Bin halt kein E-Techniker - das macht sich leider manchmal bemerkbar .


----------



## illousion (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gut, dass du aufgepasst hast! Du hast natürlich recht!
> Sorry, da hab ich einen Bock geschossen -> bitte oben von mir gesagtes gleich wieder vergessen, außer den Absatz wie man´s per StepDown-Wandler oder Spannungsregler besser macht, denn das gilt nach wie vor.
> Das Problem der unnütz verheizten Leistung am Widerstand stand für mich im Vordergrund (was ja auch der Fall ist), so dass ich dummer Weise nicht nachgerechnet habe und so irgendwie auf dem falschen Dampfer kam. Bin halt kein E-Techniker - das macht sich leider manchmal bemerkbar .



Passiert jedem Mal 
Strom und Spannung sind sehr verwirrend


----------



## Reytiros (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte ja urspr. probleme wegen gpu temps... habe nun den fehler gefunden
der *brandneue* kühler hat sich mit dem farbkonzentrat vollgesogen, den ich vor ewigkeiten mal reingekippt hab. 
der cpu kühler hatte das selbe problem, ob sich da der durchfluss verbessert hat, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keinen sensor besitze.
habe den kreislauf nie wirklich komplett entleert, (war da einfach zu faul dafür), dementsprechend waren da immer noch reste davon drinnen. 
heute habe ich dann alles zerlegt und einzeln gereinigt und siehe da: 10 min furmark und die temperaturen bleiben unter 50 grad @25 grad zimmertemperatur.
demnächst kommen die schläuche raus, da diese dank des konzentrats komplett verfärbt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhems Pastel Ice White?


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gut, dass du aufgepasst hast! Du hast natürlich recht!
> Sorry, da hab ich einen Bock geschossen -> bitte oben von mir gesagtes gleich wieder vergessen, außer den Absatz wie man´s per StepDown-Wandler oder Spannungsregler besser macht, denn das gilt nach wie vor.
> Das Problem der unnütz verheizten Leistung am Widerstand stand für mich im Vordergrund (was ja auch der Fall ist), so dass ich dummer Weise nicht nachgerechnet habe und so irgendwie auf dem falschen Dampfer kam. Bin halt kein E-Techniker - das macht sich leider manchmal bemerkbar .



Leute jetzt macht ihr mich aber fertig... Mein Vertrauen in meine E-Technikkenntnisse is dafür wieder bissl gestiegen 

Wenn ich jetzt also einen Spannungsteiler mit nem 7- oder  9V-Adapter mach, wird der warm (nicht heiß). Das sollte aber weit in der Bauteil-spec liegen. 
Heißt ich spar mir mit dem 60cent Kabel/Adapter eine 30-50€ Schaltung, richtig?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Langsam bin ich mit meinem Wissen auch am Ende xD


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Köpfen und Flüssigmetallpaste bei Waküs? Kann man machen oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei haswell bringt das im günstigsten Fall 20℃ Unterschied.

normal ist aber wohl eher 5-10°C weniger.


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bei haswell bringt das im günstigsten Fall 20℃ Unterschied.
> 
> normal ist aber wohl eher 5-10°C weniger.



Brauch ich mich vor dem FM am Kühler selbst scheuen? Würden kryos Delrin verbauen wollen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FM ? Was meinst du damit? Ach, flüssigmetall. Wie alk unter mir sagt, wenn du vorsichtig bist, ist es kein Problem


Wenn du köpfst und hinterher den heatspreader mit flüssigmetall neu aufsetzt, hat die CPU ja immer noch die alte Höhe und daher kannst du jeden kühler wie gewohnt nutzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Flüssigmetall ist kein Problem so lange es nichts berührt was Strom führt oder aus Aluminium besteht.


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätt mir anfangs nur Flüssigmetall (FM) zwischen dem Heatspreader und dem geköpften Kern zugetraut. 
Zwischen CPU und Kühler bin ich mir ned sicher, ob ich da nicht auf irgendwelche Effekte aufpassen muss. KA... sowas wie Gallium-Moleküle durchwandern den Kühler und lagern sich im Loop ab

Also alles save, auch wenn ichs nur mit demin/dest Wasser betreiben will?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da durchwandert nix - wenn dein Kühlerboden aus Kupfer oder Nickel ist kannste problemlos Flüssigmetall nutzen. Das Füllmedium der WaKü hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das fm wandert schon nicht durch den kühler. Und wenn doch, dauert das lange. Ich hab aber gehört, dass fm nur wieder schwer zu entfernen ist. Also fm direkt unter dem kühler nur dann, wenn man nicht so bald wieder umbauen will/muss.
Kann aber sein, dass das nur für Alu gilt


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Alu durchwandert auch nix, Alu wird innerhalb von Minuten zerstört/aufgefressen... das merkste schnell...

Der Kollege hats mal gezeigt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bIsYv3P1iA


Schwer zu entfernen kann FM durchaus sein, im schlimmsten Falle muss mans eben wegpolieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Übel. Also niemals bei Alu verwenden.
Scheint aber auch schwer aufzutragen zu sein. Sieht aus, als lohnen sich die fm pads eher, als eine tube.


----------



## Reytiros (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mayhems Pastel Ice White?



jepp, das kommt nie wieder in den kreislauf ...


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit nem Pinsel, der in manchen Sets dabei is, scheint es relativ leicht zu sein. Die Eigenschaften wie die hohe Oberflächenspannung sind halt echt lustig anzusehen.

Ganz geil fand ich ein Video mit nem Intel stock cooler. Der Typ meinte, er fühlt sich bissl wie Hulk und die zerbrochenen Finnen seien wie dünne Cracker


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde nicht, dass Flüssigmetall besonders schwer aufzutragen ist, man braucht eben etwas mehr Geduld beim verteilen als mit normaler Paste, besondere Verrenkungen brauchts aber nicht... einfach ein bisschen länger Pinseln dann verteilt das Zeug sich auch. 

Schwieriger ists halt mit Kreditkarten/Plastik... nach meiner Erfahrung ists am einfachsten mit nem einfachen recht dünnen Haar- oder Borstenpinsel... so lange den Tropfen rumschieben bis überall was ist.


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie mach denn eigentlich am besten nen burnin mit der Wakü? Einfach Pumpe ausschalten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde höchstens die Lüfter ausschalten. Die pumpe nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nur die Lüfter ausschaltest musste lange warten und bekommst extrem hohe Wassertemperaturen bis die CPU "heiß genug" ist was generell nicht gesund ist.

Wenn man wirklich heutzutage noch ein Burn-in machen will (das ist nicht mehr nötig) starte Prime95 und dreh kurz einen Kugelhahn zu falls einer da ist oder zieh der Pumpe den Stecker kurz raus. Wenige Sekunden sollten ausreichen bis die CPU die 100°C hat - dann fix wieder Hahn auf/Stecker rein.

Aber wie schon gesagt - wenn du nicht grade Wärmeleitpaste aus dem letzten Jahrtausend oder für 20 cent gekauft hast brauchste sowas nicht mehr zu machen.


----------



## Ulami (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach ich hatte gelesen, dass sich die Wärmeleiteigenschaften nochmals verbessern, aber im Netz steh soviel^^

Die Phobya hier wollt ich nehmen, weils die einzige im ATsortiment war und bei Tests auch besser abschnitt als die coollaboratory.
Phobya Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste Paste LM (0,5g) | Wärmeleitpaste | Wärmeleitmittel | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim "Burn-in" gings ursprünglich darum, steifere Wärmeleitpasten und Metallpads nach Montage einmal mit Temperatur dünnflüssig zu machen dass sie in jede Ritze laufen. Gute WLP und das Flüssigmetall machen das aber sowieso bereits bei "normalen" Arbeitstemperaturen, sprich wenn du deine CPU mal bei ganz normaler Kühlung 5 Minuten durch Prime scheuchst und die mal 60 oder 70°C hat ist das völlig ausreichend, man muss nichts mehr künstlich quälen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen zusammen

Ich das Problem das meine 10 jährige Eheim 1046 einen Riss im Pumpengehäuse hat (Druckseitig spricht das Teil wo der Motor eingegossen ist) und ich sie leider nicht mehr dicht bekomme. 

Versandfrage zu Aquatuning:
Ich bin in der Schweiz wohnhaft und jedes mal wenn ich was bei Aquatuning bestelle geht es fasst zwei Wochen bis ich meine Bestellung erhalte (Expresszuschläge sind meiner Meinung nach überrissen ).
Da ich nächstes Wochenende eh bei euch oben in DE unterwegs bin, wie lange sind die Lieferfristen bei Aquatuning innerhalb Deutschlands (ausgewählte Pumpe ist auf Lager)? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du wieder eine Eheim kaufen willst, baumarkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder eine Eheim kaufen willst, baumarkt.


Bei uns zu teuer > selbst mit den normalen Versandkosten von Aquatuning sind die noch 30% teurer und in der Regel nicht mal ab Lager.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat AT nicht extra ein Lager in der Schweiz? Oder war das nur in Österreich so...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Hat AT nicht extra ein Lager in der Schweiz? Oder war das nur in Österreich so...


Nein, die Schweiz wird vom DE-Lager aus beliefert.


----------



## Ulami (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die lagern nix in Österreich. Jedenfalls steht auf der .at Seite, dass sie die Sachen aus Deutschland per Sammelversand bekommen und dann weiterverteilen. Nationaler Versand is dann billig, aber dauert eben auch alles sein Weilchen. 

Bei der -12% Pfingstaktion werd ich wohl direkt aus Deutschland bestellen. Es ist dann zwar laut Shop nur UPSversand möglich, aber selbst dann is das alles noch billiger (und eben schneller) als in meinem österreichischen Shop. Hab ihnen zwar ne Anfrage geschickt, ob sie wenigstens mit den Preisen mitziehen würden, aber da is bisher nix zurückgekommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, das ist ärgerlich. Das einfachste wäre wohl, an einen Bekannten nahe der Grenze innerhalb DE schicken lassen. Denn wenn du nicht gerade zufällig direkt bei AT vorbeischauen kannst, muss du das ja echt gut timen. Oder an eine packstation schicken lassen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da Aquatuning leider in der falschen Ecke ist, frag ich ja nach der Versanddauer innerhalb DE da ich ab Freitag in der Region Nürnberg bin.


----------



## FabianHD (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab im April eine Bestellung am Samstag getätigt, Zahlungsauftrag am Mittwoch erstellt und am Freitag wars da. Wohne auch in der Schweiz und hab innerhalb von De versenden lassen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am schnellsten geht es, wenn man über amazon payments zahlt. In dem Fall wird es meines wissens nach direkt nach Auftragsbestätigung zum packen weiter gereicht.


----------



## Joungmerlin (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich heute bestelle, und alles auf Lager ist, sollte es allerspätestens am Mittwoch rausgehen. Dann wäre es Donnerstags da.
Am Wochenende dort zu bestellen ist immer so ne Sache. Oft kommen die dann nicht hinterher die Bestellungen abzuarbeiten. Bestellen halt immer viele am Wochenende.
Ich könnte den ganzen Kram auch bei denen abholen, wäre dann aber auch fast ne Stunde Umweg...
Darum lass ich meistens Liefern.


----------



## illousion (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Leute jetzt macht ihr mich aber fertig... Mein Vertrauen in meine E-Technikkenntnisse is dafür wieder bissl gestiegen
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt also einen Spannungsteiler mit nem 7- oder  9V-Adapter mach, wird der warm (nicht heiß). Das sollte aber weit in der Bauteil-spec liegen.
> Heißt ich spar mir mit dem 60cent Kabel/Adapter eine 30-50€ Schaltung, richtig?



Ähm.. ich kann dir nicht genau sagen wie weit das funktioniert. Das Aquero ist in jedem Fall deutlich besser 

Wenn die da einfach nen Widerstand in der Leitung haben, bekommt der Lüfter weniger Strom, als er normal auf 9V bekommen würde.
Du kannst dir auch einfach kostenfrei 7V oder 5V ausm netzteil schnappen, das hätte wohl einen Ähnlichen Effekt. Meine Scythe SlipStream 800rpm laufen mit 5V jetzt auf 367rpm und sind unhörbar


----------



## Ulami (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ausgangspunkt für die Diskussion war ja das Regeln über die Aquastream XT-U. Wenn ich das hier alles wirklich mal zusammengebaut und ausreichend getestet hab, überleg ich mir die fixe Netzteilspannung


(Nächste Woche bestell ich die restlichen Wakü-Komponenten. Wann das Define S endlich verfügbar ist, wär auch mal spannend zu erfahren. Angeblich werden erst NA und Asien beliefert und wir schauen erstmal noch ein paar weitere Wochen in die Röhre.)


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut einem Händler soll das morgen in den Läden sein. 
Mit breiter Verfügbarkeit ist also eher erst ab Juni zu rechnen


----------



## Ulami (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Laut einem Händler soll das morgen in den Läden sein.
> Mit breiter Verfügbarkeit ist also eher erst ab Juni zu rechnen



Ui, wen muss ich denn da beharken?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe bei k&m hier in hamburg nachgefragt. da kam der 18.5. als datum und der hinweis, dass es entsprechend wohl eher erst anfang juni wirklich verfügbar sein wird.
ich warte ja selber darauf


----------



## Sebbi12392 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus. Hab mir grad nen Mora3 gekauft und wollte mal wissen IB ich denn auch passiv mit meinen anderen radis verwenden kann. Also die anderen bleiben aktiv. Würde sich des irgendwie positiv in den temps bemerkbar machen oder geht des net. Wollte denn seitlich an der gehäusewand befestigen und die anderen radis im case lassen außerdem 120er UT 60. Der fliegt raus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passiv macht keinen Sinn, wenn der radi dafür nicht konzipiert ist.


----------



## Ulami (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Korrosionsschutz sollt ich denn eigentlich verwenden? Ich wollt eigentlich nur dest/demin Wasser nehmen, aber mit dem Sichtfenster und evtl. UVbeleuchtung könnt sich ja doch bissl Biobefall bilden. Wirkliche Farben wollt ich aus Sorge vor Ablagerungen eigentlich vermeiden.

Ganz toll, aber nicht zwingend wär eine grüne Flüßigkeit. Hat da vielleicht wer einen Tip?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiss ist uv-licht eher anti-biobefall. Oder habe ich das falsch im kopf? 
Als korrosionsschutz kann man G48 nehmen, das ist aber recht teuer. 
Ich habe es mir nur gekauft, weil es gerade 75% Rabatt drauf gab. 
15€ für 1,5l hätte ich nie gezahlt, vor allem da ich auf einen Liter gerade mal 50ml gekippt habe.


----------



## Thaurial (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe diese hier in rot.

In wiefern es da nach langer Zeit Ablagerungen gibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Ulami (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist uv-licht eher anti-biobefall. Oder habe ich das falsch im kopf?



Stimmt, UV ist eher schädlich für Lebewesen. Sonnenlicht mit dem ganzen Spektrum ist der Lebensspender, gut aufgepasst, danke^^

Gibts diese G48 eigentlich auch in allen Farben? Ich hab auf die schnelle was von rot und gelb zum Mischen gelesen, aber kenn mich noch garned aus damit.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gab da verschiedenes "G-"Zeugs, wie gut das andere für wakü geeignet ist, kein Plan. G48 ist blau. Siehe mein letzter Post im bilderthread. Je nach mischverhältnis wird die Farbe kräftiger.

Edit: G30 ist lila, G40 ist rot und G48 blau.


----------



## illousion (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

Habe vor mir das hier zuzulegen:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Habe ich irgendwas gravierendes überwachungstechnisch vergessen?

Ich denke mal Füllstandskontrolle usw ist unsinn. 
Die Kable will ich mir selber crimpen..


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überwachung ist mMn nicht nötig. Das spart nur das regelmäßige selbst kontrollieren  
Ich schaue alle paar Wochen mal in den agb, mehr ist nicht nötig. Füllstand wäre nur interessant wegen leck erkennen. Aber wenn der eine Veränderung bemerkt hat, ist wahrscheinlich bereits Flüssigkeit auf der Hardware.


----------



## bennySB (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und Temperatursensoren? Wenn du schon allgemein von überwachen sprichst? xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst die sind eher nice-to-have. 
Aber die machen noch am meisten Sinn. Zumindest einer für das Wasser.


----------



## illousion (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Und Temperatursensoren? Wenn du schon allgemein von überwachen sprichst? xD



Der wfm hat nen Wassertemp sensor, 4 normale sind beim aquero eh dabei


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest einen Tempsensor würde ich schon im Kreislauf haben wollen, einfach um ein Gefühl zu haben wo ich mich etwa bewege oder (die Pro-Version) ein Warnsignal zu haben wenn mal was nicht passt. Zwingend ist das natürlich nicht.

So lange die Pumpe läuft und die Radis nicht mehr als gut handwarm werden ist alles super.


----------



## illousion (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zumindest einen Tempsensor würde ich schon im Kreislauf haben wollen, einfach um ein Gefühl zu haben wo ich mich etwa bewege oder (die Pro-Version) ein Warnsignal zu haben wenn mal was nicht passt. Zwingend ist das natürlich nicht.
> 
> So lange die Pumpe läuft und die Radis nicht mehr als gut handwarm werden ist alles super.



Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie einen Temperatursensor o.Ä. in meiner Wakü gedacht, dachte mir aber speziell da ich es möglichst leise haben will wäre es geil die Lüfter temperaturgesteuert regeln zu lassen und die Pumpe so weit runter zu regeln wie möglich.
Da ich nen MoRa habe ist es denke ich mal ganz sinnvoll, im Desktopbetrieb (gtx 970, i3 3220) wird der MoRa die 50W vermutlich auch passiv schaffen ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Steuerung aufgrund der Temperatur ist ein aquaero nicht verkehrt. Ein poweradjust könnte auch ausreichend sein, wenn man da einen Sensor anschließen kann.


----------



## bennySB (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wusste garnicht das beim Aquaero auch Temperatursensoren dabei sind. 
Wenn dem so ist dann ist es ne coole Sache.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind aber nur die Sensoren für Lufttemperatur. Für sie Wassertemp muss man sich die nach kaufen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> wird der MoRa die 50W vermutlich auch passiv schaffen ^^



Der MoRa wird vom Hersteller bis 200W passiv angegeben. Das funktioniert auch - wenn man resistent gegen 45°C warmes Wasser ist. 

Für den Idlebetrieb reichts aber in jedem Fall passiv. Ich idle bei ~80W (die natürlich nicht alle in die WaKü gehen, CPU+2xGPU dürften vielleicht bei ~50W liegen) und habe die Lüfter dann immer komplett aus. Das resultiert in Wassertemperaturen rund 10°C über Raumtemperatur, also völlig ok.

Liegend geht da wesentlich mehr (da stehen für passivbetrieb sehr ungünstig ist) aber wer legt den MoRa schon hin^^


----------



## bennySB (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der MoRa wird vom Hersteller bis 200W passiv angegeben. Das funktioniert auch - wenn man resistent gegen 45°C warmes Wasser ist.
> 
> Für den Idlebetrieb reichts aber in jedem Fall passiv. Ich idle bei ~80W (die natürlich nicht alle in die WaKü gehen, CPU+2xGPU dürften vielleicht bei ~50W liegen) und habe die Lüfter dann immer komplett aus. Das resultiert in Wassertemperaturen rund 10°C über Raumtemperatur, also völlig ok.
> 
> Liegend geht da wesentlich mehr (da stehen für passivbetrieb sehr ungünstig ist) aber wer legt den MoRa schon hin^^



Jemand mit ner zu großen Wohnung? xD


----------



## illousion (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der MoRa wird vom Hersteller bis 200W passiv angegeben. Das funktioniert auch - wenn man resistent gegen 45°C warmes Wasser ist.
> 
> Für den Idlebetrieb reichts aber in jedem Fall passiv. Ich idle bei ~80W (die natürlich nicht alle in die WaKü gehen, CPU+2xGPU dürften vielleicht bei ~50W liegen) und habe die Lüfter dann immer komplett aus. Das resultiert in Wassertemperaturen rund 10°C über Raumtemperatur, also völlig ok.
> 
> Liegend geht da wesentlich mehr (da stehen für passivbetrieb sehr ungünstig ist) aber wer legt den MoRa schon hin^^



Ich hänge den MoRa unter meinen Schreibtisch, von daher wird der hängen


----------



## Sebbi12392 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage:
Ich hab mir nen MORA 3 bestellt und der ist grad angekommen. Wollte denn dann an die Seitenwand von meinem Silentbase800 montieren. Dazu müsst ich n paar Löcher bohren. Die Wandstärke des Silentbase800 beträgt soweit ich weiß 0,7mm. Reicht das aus um den MORA zu tragen (da der ziemlich schwer ist) oder geht mir da das Blech kaputt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt im Wesentlichen darauf an, wie weit der MoRa vom Seitenteil absteht, also wie groß die Hebelwirkung und das resultierende Drehmoment wird.
Das Gewicht des MoRa, also die reine senkrechte Gewichtskraft, ist kein Problem für das Blech. Es wird erst knapp, weil der Schwerpunkt des MoRa ja neben dem Blech ist - je weiter weg, desto schlimmer.

Ob das am Ende dauerhaft stabil ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen da ich 1. keine Erfahrung damit habe und 2. die Berechnung davon ohne exakte Angaben in ausreichender Genauigkeit fast unmöglich ist.

Vom Gefühl her würde ich aber sagen, dass es sofern die Befestigung ordentlich gemacht ist ausreichen sollte für die 5-6 Kg die ein (voller) MoRa360 wiegt.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sollte man den denn am besten befestigen? Löcher Bohren und dann mit Schrauben einfach festschrauben oder noch ne Verstärkung hinters Blech?
Hab halt denn MORA und noch zwei Halterungen so das er dann ca. 3cm absteht. Außen kommen dann noch 4 180mm Lüfter drauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach Loch mit Schraube ist nix weil dir das Loch dann ausreißen kann. Es muss nicht gleich eine Verstärkung sein (was natürlich die beste Variante ist), eine Unterlegscheibe sollte aber schon mit hin. 

Google nach DIN 9021 falls du nicht weißt was ich mein^^


----------



## Ulami (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab in meine Beratungsthread leider keine Antwort bekommen, daher bitte ich euch hier nochmal drüberzuschauen. Das Define S mit Sichtfenster ist leider noch immer nicht für die breite Masse der Europäer verfügbar, aber die Aquatuning Pfingstaktion rückt unaufhörlich näher...

Hier ist der geplante Warenkorb plus die ganzen Tüllen, Pumpe(nzubehör) und Schlauch, welche ich bereits gebraucht erstanden habe. Ich wollts der Vollständigkeit halber auflisten, damit nix verloren geht.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Habt ihr noch Ideen, Anregungen, Fehler entdeckt etc. Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar


----------



## Thaurial (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde auch dass die Beratungsthreads im Unterforum etwas untergehen, weil die meisten Anfragen einfach im erweiterbare Wakü Teil gepostet werden.

@TE: Hast Du bewusst keinen Temperatur Sensor gewählt?

Brauchst Du wirklich 880ml Reserve? Ich hatte im enthoo luxe schon arge Probleme mit dem 150er aufgrund der länge der GPU


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast zwei einlassadapter, aber keinen auslassadapter. 
und du hast die ultra-version der pumpe, die meiner meinung keinen nennenswerten vorteil gegenüber der standart-version hat. 
alternative: Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - schwarz/Acetal | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
das shoggy kannst du dann auch weglassen. 
die knickschutzfedern sind unnötig, es sei denn für die optik. 
und wofür der 10/8 auf 13/10 verbinder? hast du da noch was altes mit 11/8 rumliegen, was du weiter verwenden willst?
und der agb ist ziemlich groß, 80mm durchmesser auf 290mm länge... viel spass beim einbauen


----------



## Sebbi12392 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK und wie siehts mit der Füllung aus? Reicht destilliertes Wasser oder müssen da noch Zusätze rein. Kann ich des auch mit Alphacool CKC mischen. Hab da noch 1,5 Liter übrig + des was in der Wakü ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

destilliertes wasser reicht eigentlich völlig aus. ich hab meine wakü bis letze woche über ein halbes jahr nur damit betrieben. 
ich hab jetzt nur das G48 geholt, weil es gerade günstig war.


----------



## Ulami (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, das meiste von dem Verbindungszeug hab ich gebraucht mit der  Pumpe bereits erstanden und liegt schon hier. Also Schlauch, Federn,  sinnlose Verbinder, Ein-/Auslässe und eben die AS Ultra selbst.
Also scheinbar fehlt nix?^^

Bereinigt sieht der Warenkorb dann so aus:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Den fetten AGB wollt ich mir halt wegen dem Gehäuse gönnen. Hab da mal  was gephotoshoppt (mit extra 280Frontradiator wenn die GPU dazukommt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So gut es halt ging mit den Unschärfen durch Blickwinkel.


edit: Den Temperatursensor hab ich ausgelassen, weil ich auf die Fähigkeiten der AS-U gehofft hatte. Schlechte Idee?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sensor in der pumpe wird von der abwärme der pumpenelektronik beeinflusst. Von daher, nicht optimal.


----------



## Thaurial (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das meiste von dem Verbindungszeug hab ich gebraucht mit der  Pumpe bereits erstanden und liegt schon hier. Also Schlauch, Federn,  sinnlose Verbinder, Ein-/Auslässe und eben die AS Ultra selbst.
> Also scheinbar fehlt nix?^^
> 
> Bereinigt sieht der Warenkorb dann so aus:
> ...



Also wenn Du schon Photoshops und damit die Proportionen verdeutlichen willst folgende Fragen:

- der Top radi sieht so aus als würde das nicht übers MB passen mit den Lüftern? Beachte die Höhe - ich hab den gleichen Fehler schonmal gemacht..
- das mit dem AGB is verdammt knapp. Machst du ihn an der Gehäusewand fest? Die Flüssigkeit sollte nach UNTEN fliessen zur Pumpe. Du solltest dir da wirklich etwas mehr Spielraum lassen. wie willst Du den AGB da noch befüllen?


Verwendest du eine Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## skyscraper (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mwn passen in den Deckel des Define S Slim Radis mit Lüfter. Sollte von daher passen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei radiatoren mit 140mm Rahmenbreite darf das Gesamtpaket aus radi und Lüfter die 55mm nicht überschreiten. Das ist zumindest die Aussage von fractal design


----------



## Thaurial (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> There is a gap of 4cm between the motherboard and the top of Define S. Which means we can install radiator and fan combos such as the newly released Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT as pictured.



geht wohl, aber sehr knapp






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




900ml AGB.. das würd ich da ehrlich lassen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dein bild zeigt recht gut, dass die von fracta genannten 55mm (30mm radi + 25mm lüfter) auch wieder vom board abhängig sind. kommt ganz darauf an, wie groß der abstand vom radi+lüfter zum tray ist. 
bzgl verfügbarkeit, einige händler haben "lieferung in 1-2  (oder 1-3) tagen" stehen. aber ein konkretes datum hat keiner. ich halte mich da ganz an die aussage von dem herren bei k+m, laut dem sollte es ab juni verfügbar sein


----------



## Ulami (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmpf... Das wird eng. Aber das gilt scheinbar mehr für den Topradiator. Beim AGB hab ich ja doch einiges an Spiel. Den kann ich eigentlich sehr flexibel an der Rückwand montieren und eben zur Not noch Distanz schaffen, oder irr ich mich und überseh da was gravierendes. Befüllen geht dann wohl über Spritzflasche... Moment wie befüll ich einen Aqualis eigentlich? Wenn ich den Deckel abschraub, is doch auch die Dichtung am Boden locker...


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn der radi im deckel über die volle länge geht, also 360er oder 420er, verlierst du auch vorne an höhe. nimm lieber eine agb mit maximal 200er länge und 60er durchmesser. das reicht völlig. von so einem fetten ding, wie dem 880er aqualis, hast du null vorteil. klar, mehr wasser im kreislauf, aber die temperaturen sind davon unbeeinflusst. es wäre ein rein optischer effekt. 
was das befüllen angeht, du musst nicht den ganzen deckel abnehmen sondern nur die kleine schraube in der mitte  

mit dem hier wirst du glücklicher, denke ich mal  Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 150 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis Behälter | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
du brauchst ja auch noch platz für die pumpe, da du ja das monsterteil von aquastream haben willst


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab noch ne Frage, und will deswegen nicht ein eigener Thread machen.

ICh komm nicht dazu die Pumpe zu drosseln-.-

Aquastream XT --> Aquaero 5
Aquaero 5 --> USB Mainboard.

Die Pumpe sehe ich in der Aquasuite, und ich kann da die % der Pumpe anpassen, aber es tut sich nix...
Die dreht immer mit 5040rpm und 84hz, und ist somit ziemlich laut...

Muss ich die Pumpe unbedingt auch mit USB an das MB anschliessen um das zu erreichen?
Ich habe 130l/h könnte also denke ich mal locker auf 40hz laufen lassen oder was denkt ihr?

Ausserdem habe ich noch ein Problem mit meinem Aqualis AGB. Das ist einer mit Wasserfalleffekt, aber das Wasser tut nur in der Stange in der Mitte runter gleiten, nicht über die Löcher auf der Seite...

Habs vor dem einbau probiert, wenn ich den Deckel nicht so fest zuschraube geht es... habs dann im Gehäuse mit vollem AGB probiert.... hat ne kleine Sauerei gegeben, klar das Glas wird nach unten nicht mehr dicht... Wie funzt das denn? Durch das Verschrauben, werden irgendwie auch die Löcher oben für den Wasserfall dichtgeschraubt...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit die wassersäule funktioniert, muss der rücklauf unten in der Mitte angeschlossen sein. Dann sollte das Wasser durch die Stange in der Mitte hoch gedrückt werden und durch die kleinen Löcher im Deckel wieder raus.
oben die öffnung ist nur zum befüllen gedacht. 

Aquacomputer aqualis ECO, G1/4 | Aqualis Behälter | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany 
zitat aus der beschreibung: "Ein optisches Highlight ist der integrierte Wassersäuleneffekt. Wird die   Rücklaufleitung an den mittigen Anschluss des aqualis angeschlossen,   strömt das Wasser durch die mittige Messingröhre zum Deckel und tritt   dort durch acht Öffnungen aus, was insbesondere in Verbindung mit   Beleuchtung einen echten Blickfang darstellt."


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DAnke für die Antwort, ja habe das in der Mitte angeschlossen. Das Problem ist dass das Wasser eben nicht aus den Löchern runter fliesst wie ein Wasserfall, sondern sich quasi an der Stange wieder runter schlängelt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also es tröpfelt eher nur, als dass es fließt, das meinst du? das liegt dann wohl eher an der fliessgeschwindigkeit, denke ich. 
der wassersäuleneffekt ist eine nette idee, aber anscheinend nicht gut genug durchdacht.

hast du mal ausprobiert ob es klappt, wenn man den rücklauf oben anschliesst?


----------



## bennySB (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder reicht, wie erwähnt, die Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht aus oder im AGB herrscht ein zu hoher atmosphärischer Gegendruck. 
Persönlich kenne ich das System jetzt net, gibt es da vielleicht ne Art Befüllstutzen o.ä.?


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habs dann doch gefunden-.- mist wieder alles entleeren-.-
Da ist am boden so ein Furzkleines Lock... das muss zugeschraubt werden. Wieso zum Henker ist da ein Loch XD

Noch ne Idee mit der Pumpe wieso die nicht gedrosselt werden kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du die pumpe mal direkt über usb ans mainboard angeschlossen und dann versucht einzustellen? das wäre spontan meine einzige idee. 
ich hab selber keine aquastream, daher kann ich da auch nur vermutungen anstellen


----------



## dominger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich möchte in den nächsten Stunden bestellen und bitte euch nocheinmal drüberzugucken.

Mein Sys seht ihr in der Signatur.
Ein Kühler für die R9 hab ich schon.

1.) Genug Anschlüsse?
2.) Welche rote LED für den CPU Kühler?
3.) Weiteres zu verbessern?
4.) Was vergessen? 

Der Warenkorb:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Thaurial (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

- keine geraden anschraubtüllen?
- wirklich silberne und black nickel gemischt?
- 5,25" Winkel für den 5LT ?
- Willst Du mit dem T-Stück direkt an die Pumpe

`Hat die Pfingstaktion schon begonnen? 12% Rabatt lohnen sich.


----------



## dominger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> - keine geraden anschraubtüllen?
> - wirklich silberne und black nickel gemischt?
> - 5,25" Winkel für den 5LT ?
> - Willst Du mit dem T-Stück direkt an die Pumpe
> ...



Doch sind sie 
Hab ich geändert...
Ne, werde den erstmal wo hinlegen und besonders einbauen.
Ne, nicht direkt...erstmal ein Stück Schlauch.
Ja, heute.

So gut?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Thaurial (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

diese tüllen sind wesentlich kleiner -  nur mal als Design Hinweis. Habe ich verbaut. Wollte heut abend mal Bilder einstellen.

11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt | 11/8mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


Ich denke die meisten leute verwenden noch schnellverschlüss bei externen radis


----------



## dominger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> diese tüllen sind wesentlich kleiner -  nur mal als Design Hinweis. Habe ich verbaut. Wollte heut abend mal Bilder einstellen.
> 
> 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black matt | 11/8mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Ich denke die meisten leute verwenden noch schnellverschlüss bei externen radis




Die sind derzeit aber nicht lieferbar und wesentlich teurer. 
Weihnachten kommen Schnellkuplungen und "Schönheiten" 

Gehen tun die aber auch oder?

So würdet ihr jetzt nichts mehr ändern?.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Ulami (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn der radi im deckel über die volle länge geht, also 360er oder 420er, verlierst du auch vorne an höhe. nimm lieber eine agb mit maximal 200er länge und 60er durchmesser. das reicht völlig. von so einem fetten ding, wie dem 880er aqualis, hast du null vorteil. klar, mehr wasser im kreislauf, aber die temperaturen sind davon unbeeinflusst. es wäre ein rein optischer effekt.
> was das befüllen angeht, du musst nicht den ganzen deckel abnehmen sondern nur die kleine schraube in der mitte
> 
> mit dem hier wirst du glücklicher, denke ich mal  Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 150 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis Behälter | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> du brauchst ja auch noch platz für die pumpe, da du ja das monsterteil von aquastream haben willst



Mal sehen, wie ich das wirklich angeh. Dass ein AGB nur hübsch sein muss, war mir schon klar, aber ich dachte mir halt auch, dass ich sooo viel Platz hab um mir dann auch dieses Monster zu leisten. Ich will jetzt hier nix über Phallussymbole hören  
Die Pumpe muss dann wohl eben etwas nach links Richtung Netzteil auf den mittigen Bodeneinlass. Das sollte aber bei der total offenen Front des Define S kein Problem sein. 

Da ich als GPUerweiterung einen 280er in der Front plane, hatte ich inzwischen sogar wieder überlegt ein R5 zu nehmen. Das hat im Boden 3Slots und vorn eben nur die zwei, die ich auch nutzen würde. Leider fehlt dort dann wieder diese HDD/AGB-Montagewand, welche ich sehr cool finde. Ein R5 mit dieser Wand wär für mich das aktuelle Nonplusultra. Vielleicht wirds ja das S2.


@mister89
Die Madenschraube im Boden hast du ja schon entdeckt. Die ist für den Bypass der Röhre da. Ich bin bei meinen Recherchen auch auf Userberichte gestoßen, wonach die Gewinde des Steigrohrs unterschiedlich lange waren und man so oben und unten vertauschen konnte - mit ähnlich schwachem Ergebnis beim Wassereffekt.


----------



## dominger (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ich bracuhe noch ein letztes Mal eure Hilfe.
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen den Schlauchgrößen entscheiden. 
Zur Auswahl steht:
11/8
16/11
16/10

Ich tendiere zu 16/11, da Knickfest und vorallem viel Wasserdurchsatz und 11/8 sieht so dünn aus.
Was würdet ihr nehmen.
Danke.


----------



## crys_ (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasserdurchsatz ist unabhängig von Durchmesser.
13/10 wäre die Mitte


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dünneren schlauch wurde das Wasser minimal schneller Fliessen und somit geht in der gleichen Zeit auch die gleiche menge Wasser durch. Zumindest glaube ich, dass es so ist


----------



## Skaugen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Letztendlich solltest du dir die Schlauchdicke mehr aus optischen Gründen aussuchen. Der 11/8er dürfte in deinem Bigtower etwas verloren aussehen, der 16/10er nicht (das sind die beiden knickfestesten Schlauchdicken, alle anderen sind empfindlicher soweit ich weiß).


----------



## crys_ (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bei dünneren schlauch wurde das Wasser minimal schneller Fliessen und somit geht in der gleichen Zeit auch die gleiche menge Wasser durch. Zumindest glaube ich, dass es so ist



So sit es


----------



## illousion (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde 16/10 nehmen habe den hier und der ist super knickfest


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man mit winkelanschlüssen arbeitet, sind knicke normalerweise eh nicht so leicht möglich. Ich habe 13/10 und hatte damit bisher keinerlei probleme


----------



## SpatteL (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe ich genau so, habe bei mir auch 13/10er im Einsatz und damit keine Probleme. Habe aber auch kein Vergleich zu 11/8 oder 16/10, da ich bis jetzt nur 13/10 hatte.
So schlimm, wie es manchmal dargestellt wird ist es mit dem knicken nun auch wieder nicht.
Natürlich muss mal etwas mehr auf die Radien achten, aber im Großen und Ganzen sollte es da keine Probleme geben.

MfG


----------



## Thaurial (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab die 11/8er im Einsatz und sehe da auch garkeine Probleme. Das Verwenden von Winkeln finde ich eh schöner. Auch das die 11/8er zu dünn aussehen finde ich jetzt nicht. Aber ist ja Geschmacksache


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe 10/8 und habe auch keine Probleme. Enge Bögen sind keine Probleme.


----------



## Ulami (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie seht ihr das mit den Lüftern? Ich les so viel von den NB BlackSilent PK2. Hat irgendwer vielleicht auch mal die Phanteks PH-F140SP probiert und hat sogar einen direkten Vergleich?


----------



## illousion (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten einfach 19/13 nehmen


----------



## Oozy (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gross ist der Unterschied bezüglich Kühlleistung vom MoRa 3 mit 120mm Lüftern und mit den 140mm Lüftern?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

rein rechnerisch sieht das so aus: 
360 * 360 = 129600 mm²
420 * 420 = 176400 mm²
somit hat der mora3 420 schonmal eine 46800mm² größere oberfläche. 
wie viel prozent das sind und wie weit das ganze sich auf die leistung auswirkt, kann ich so nicht sagen ich hatte weder den einen noch den anderen bisher in der hand


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so da ich die tage sowiso was bei caseking bestellen muss.... was haltet ihr von dem folgendendurchflusssensor?
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Flow-incl-USB-Anschluss::21311.html?from=cart

mir wurde ja geraten einen einzubauen.... oder kann ich auch die kleineren/ günstigeren versionen nehmen? wichtig is halt was mit nem geringen widerstand zu nehmen....


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein fliessanzeiger reicht. Also etwas, was dir optisch anzeigt, ob sich was bewegt oder nicht. Der genaue durchfluss ist nicht so relevant


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja ich wollt es an die aquaero anschliesen und ev das etwas regeln...
sprich das ich bei leerlauf diese mingrenze 60l/h habe und unter last volle power.... dann isses im leerlauf schön leise


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nicht nötig. Ob du nun 30l, 50l oder 80l durchfluss hast, das wird nur sehr wenig Unterschied machen. Ein so ein fliessanzeiger ist eher als Sicherheit eingebaut, damit man einen stillstand der pumpe auch bemerken kann, bevor das Wasser kocht


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja es macht unterschiede...
auf 7v hab ich unter last 5°C mehr an den komponennten... und das war nach nur 2h testen....

mein planw ar halt das ding auf der geschwindigkeit wie bei 7v laufen zu lassen im leerlauf... sprich office, surfen usw...
und dasses hochdreht sobald die wassertemp nen bestimten wert überschreitet welcher nur unter belastung erreicht wird...

das müsste ich mit dem oben verlinkten doch amchen könne oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nötig. Ob du nun 30l, 50l oder 80l durchfluss hast, das wird nur sehr wenig Unterschied machen. Ein so ein fliessanzeiger ist eher als Sicherheit eingebaut, damit man einen stillstand der pumpe auch bemerken kann, bevor das Wasser kocht


Oder man merkt, dass die CPU drosselt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann dir zu dem aquacomputer Zeugs nichts sagen. 

Was das regeln angeht: solange du nicht gerade an die grenzen deiner wakü kommst, brauchst du das nicht machen. 
Aber sonst würdest Du die pumpe ja abhängig von der Wassertemperatur regeln, da ist der durchfluss dann auch wieder nicht wichtig. Das wäre halt wie gesagt eine zusätzliche Sicherheit.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm... ich les mich da nochmal ein...
weil über den durchfluss + temperatur zu regeln wäre ja schon nice....


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der durchfluss verändert sich ja mit regeln der pumpe. Also sie pumpe nach dem durchfluss zu regeln ist irgendwie.... Sinnfrei


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein... ich meinte damit eher das begrenzen ....
sprich im leerlauf MAX 60l/h... is schwer zu erklären...

zumal ich absolut nicht erklären kann xD das is ne tatsache die das noch problematischer gestaltet xD

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...lusssensor-MPS-Flow-200::21234.html?from=cart
hab den jetzt gefunden...der is billiger... kann bis aufen tempssensor das gleiche^^ den tempsensor brauch ich end... den kann ich auch an die aquaero oder den poweradjust tun....


----------



## SpatteL (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht noch etwas günstiger:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/aqua-computer-High-Flow-Durchflusssensor::12339.html
dazu noch das hier:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...bel-fuer-aquaero-Durchflusssensor::13126.html

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der ohne USB geht aber nur, wenn ein aquaero oder poweradjust vorhanden ist


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist das nich n älteres model oder irre ich mich da nicht? :O
weil wird ja n grund für ne neue version wenn es eine ist geben^^


----------



## HairBears (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich will mir demnächst einen neuen PC zusammenbasteln. Wird relativ sicher ein 4790k in einem Phanteks Enthoo Luxe. Wegen des Aussehens würde ich gerne für den Prozessor eine Wasserkühlung haben (finde ich sieht besser aus, als wenn man so einen großen Kühlerblock am Sichtfenster kleben hat. Oder gibts Beispielbilder mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3?). An sich würde ich auch eine AiO-Wasserkühlung kaufen, aber ich sehe hier oft, dass eine "erweiterbare Wasserkühlung" besser und nicht viel teurer sein soll.

Ich hab noch nie zuvor eine Wasserkühlung zusammengebastelt und habe auch kaum Ahnung von den Teilen. Ich habe zwar die Guides/Kaufberatungen hier im Forum durchgelesen und einige Videos gesehen, allerdings weiß ich z.B. nicht wie schnell "Beispielkonfigurationen" veralten. Und weil ich quasi noch keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlung habe, ist es auch etwas schwer den Guide hier im Forum 100% zu verstehen, hauptsächlich wegen den ganzen Namen und so viel auf einmal. Daher mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Ist es möglich, eine "gute" und vor allem leise Wasserkühlung für unter 200€ nur für den Prozessor zusammenzubasteln? Eventuell würde ich diese auch irgendwann einmal mit Grafikkartenkühler(n) (+Radiatoren) erweitern.
2. Kann man beim CPU-Kühler nach Aussehen/Preis gehen? Oder gibt es dort auch größere Qualitätsunterschiede?
3. Wie schnell "veralten" die Beispielkonfigurationen? Die in den angehefteten Threads sind beispielsweise auch schon 1,5 Jahre alt, kommen da nicht häufiger auch neue/bessere Teile dazu?  Wenn ja, gibt es aktuellere Beispiele?
4. Ansonsten... Hat jemand schon Lust, eine leise und anfängerfreundliche Konfiguration zusammenzubasteln? Ich kann auch gerne im Kaufberatungsteil einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Wie oben schon steht geht es nur um einen 4790k im Enthoo Luxe für unter 200€.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ist das nich n älteres model oder irre ich mich da nicht? :O
> weil wird ja n grund für ne neue version wenn es eine ist geben^^


Grund für die neue Version ist ganz einfach: 
Die alte Version hat nur die aquabus-Schnittstelle und muss daher zwingend an ein anderes Gerät wie zum Beispiel die aquaero angeschlossen werden. 
Die neue Version hat zusätzlich zum aquabus noch USB und kann somit auch alleine laufen. Die Messtechnik, die drin steckt, ist wahrscheinlich gleich. Das wird dir aber jemand anders genauer erzählen können.


----------



## bennySB (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> nein... ich meinte damit eher das begrenzen ....
> sprich im leerlauf MAX 60l/h... is schwer zu erklären...
> 
> zumal ich absolut nicht erklären kann xD das is ne tatsache die das noch problematischer gestaltet xD
> ...



Ich verstehe deinen Ansatz schon. 

Jedoch ist die Aquasuite dazu glaube ich nicht in der Lage. Dafür müsste man die zu Regeln de Größe mit unterschiedlichen Bedingungen verknüpfen und min bzw.  max Auswahltore generieren. 
Zudem muss man dann aufpassen nach was man regelt. Die wichtige Größe ist die Temperatur, doch willst du zudem den Durchfluss Regeln und dann müsste man auf einen min. Durchfluss überwachen, sollte der unterschritten werden muss auf einen anderen Regler (oder Festwert) umgeschaltet werden, aber dennoch die Temperatur net aus den Augen verlieren. 

Bin halt im Bereich Regelungstechnik Beruflich unterwegs und verstehe die Ansätze schon, aber glaube mir wenn ich dir sage, dass es null bringt. 
Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, Regeln nach der Temperatur und den Durchfluss nur im Blick haben, dafür die Pumpe so leise wie möglich und so laut wie nötig halten.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmmm... das doof ....-.-
naja trotzdem danke für die belehrung^^


----------



## crys_ (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HairBears schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir demnächst einen neuen PC zusammenbasteln. Wird relativ sicher ein 4790k in einem Phanteks Enthoo Luxe. Wegen des Aussehens würde ich gerne für den Prozessor eine Wasserkühlung haben (finde ich sieht besser aus, als wenn man so einen großen Kühlerblock am Sichtfenster kleben hat. Oder gibts Beispielbilder mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3?). An sich würde ich auch eine AiO-Wasserkühlung kaufen, aber ich sehe hier oft, dass eine "erweiterbare Wasserkühlung" besser und nicht viel teurer sein soll.
> 
> ...



Guck dir mal dieses Kit an, das soll ganz brauchbar sein. Wenn du selbst zusammenstellt kannst du auch die Magicool Pumpe nehmen, mach aber besser einen extra Thread hier im Wakü-Bereich auf.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HairBears schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir demnächst einen neuen PC zusammenbasteln. Wird relativ sicher ein 4790k in einem Phanteks Enthoo Luxe. Wegen des Aussehens würde ich gerne für den Prozessor eine Wasserkühlung haben (finde ich sieht besser aus, als wenn man so einen großen Kühlerblock am Sichtfenster kleben hat. Oder gibts Beispielbilder mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3?). An sich würde ich auch eine AiO-Wasserkühlung kaufen, aber ich sehe hier oft, dass eine "erweiterbare Wasserkühlung" besser und nicht viel teurer sein soll.
> 
> ...




ich würde mal sagen, das kit hier passt ideal zu deinen vorstellungen. 
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
wenn dann mal die grafikkarte auch mit wasser gekühlt werden soll, musst du dir nur einen weiteren radiator, den kühler für die karte und die zusätzlich benötigten anschlüsse besorgen. kühlmittel bei bedarf natürlich auch


----------



## Thaurial (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen, das kit hier passt ideal zu deinen vorstellungen.
> Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> wenn dann mal die grafikkarte auch mit wasser gekühlt werden soll, musst du dir nur einen weiteren radiator, den kühler für die karte und die zusätzlich benötigten anschlüsse besorgen. kühlmittel bei bedarf natürlich auch



UM das Set mit der Radiatordicke im enthoo luxe unterzubrigen musst du allerdings auch die Festplattenschächte demontieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ins luxe passen nur 30mm dicke? Ich bin gerade nicht sicher, ob es ein DDC/ST kit gibt. Von der DC-LT rate ich ab, die ist nicht gerade leise. Vor allem gibt die eher hohe Töne von sich.


----------



## Thaurial (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im push betrieb wirds sonst zu eng mit dem Mainboard. Pull wäre kein problem. Im übrigen könnte man die 140er variante statt der 120er nehmen, falls wa die bei nem KIT gibt. 

Ich hatte im luxe extra nochmal umgebaut von 360x45mm auf 420x30mm.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die kits von alphacool gibt es nur mit 120er radis. also 120, 240, 360 und 480.

hier sind alle varianten zu finden, auch von phobya.  Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
phobya hat eines mit 280er radiator, sogar mit 200er/400er radiatoren.


----------



## illousion (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erweiterbare Wakü wird übrigens natürlich teurer als so nen AiO-set.

Sicher, dass du nicht noch auf die Kommende Intel Prozessorgeneration (Skylake) warten willst?


----------



## HairBears (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis Skylake dauert es noch mindestens 3 Monate, und da ich schon seit mehreren Monaten mir vornehme, einen neuen PC zu basteln (und mich auch darauf freue), fällt das Warten umso schwerer. An sich würde ich schon lieber Skylake nehmen, aber angeblich soll es ja auch nicht viel besser werden als Haswell. Es fiel mir auch schon schwer genug, auf die 300er Serie von AMD zu warten


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warten kann man immer. Wenn man die Leistung braucht sollte man kaufen und skylake wird jetzt sicher nicht SO viel besser wie Haswell werden.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Hairbears: Wenn du eins der Alphacoolsets kaufst Kauf eins mit Laing DDC und Tausch denn AGB aus gegen einen mit einem ein und einem Auslass wo die Pumpe nicht im AGB verbaut wird. 
Für die Pumpe kaufst dir nen Phobya DDC Deckel aus Messing und nen SandwichShoggy zur Entkopplung sowie zwei Anschlüsse G1/4 Zoll. Dann ist die Pumpe im Geschlossenen Gehäuse unhörbar.
Mfg


----------



## Wahkan (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi miteinander,

kann mir jemand mal eine Einschätzung zu diesen Lüftern hier geben?`Enermax T.B. Silence PWM ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ich brauch möglichst leise Lüfter, die aber dennoch gut Luft durch einen 45er-Radiator (Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) drücken kann.

Außerdem bin ich wohl auf ein Problem gestoßen, meine jetzige Planung beinhaltet einen 140er-Radiator + 2x 360-er + 2x 240er also insgesamt 9 Lüfter, die insgesamt eine Leistungsaufnahme (mit den oben genannten, deren Daten stehen auf der AQ-Seite) von knapp 45W haben. Erscheint mir sehr viel und mein Bord stemmt das mit Sicherheit nicht allein, aber auch verfügbare Steuergeräte liefern wohl nicht ausreichend Anschlüsse dafür, hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der Fläche kannst du auch direkt einen MoRa3 420 nehmen, das kommt günstiger. Allerdings ist der natürlich dann extern, das Monster bekommt man nur bei sehr wenigen cases intern verbaut.


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey zusammen,
ich hab mal eben ne kurze Frage, ich hab ne aquastream ultra und wollte an dem lüfterausgang gerne meine 9 Lüfter von meinem 1080ger dran hängen. Dafür brauche ich ja einen verstärker, da der Anschluss an der Pumpe nicht so viel Leitung mitbringt.

Wäre das hier so einer dafür?
Aquacomputer poweradjust 3 USB, Standard-Variante | Steuergeräte | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

gibts da auch noch (günstigere) alternativen?


----------



## Skaugen (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> ich hab mal eben ne kurze Frage, ich hab ne aquastream ultra und wollte an dem lüfterausgang gerne meine 9 Lüfter von meinem 1080ger dran hängen. Dafür brauche ich ja einen verstärker, da der Anschluss an der Pumpe nicht so viel Leitung mitbringt.
> 
> Wäre das hier so einer dafür?
> ...



Der Poweradjust ist mehr ein eigener Controller und weniger ein Verstärker.
Das hier - MCubed FanAmp | Steuergeräte | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany - sollte eher passen.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte man eher zu der Schlauchgröße 10/8 oder zu 11/8 tendieren? Was ist mehr Standart? Oder völlig egal?


----------



## bennySB (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir einfach an was dir optisch gefällt und wofür du die besten Anschlüsse her bekommst und dann hast alles was du brauchst. Danach entscheidet nur noch der Preis.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach an was dir optisch gefällt und wofür du die besten Anschlüsse her bekommst und dann hast alles was du brauchst. Danach entscheidet nur noch der Preis.



Optisch ist es komplett egal, da das Gehäuse geschlossen ist  Vom Preis her ist es auch ziehmlich gleich.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11/8 ist stabiler als 10/8. Daher würde ich eher 11/8 nehmen. Allerdings ist das nicht so wichtig, wenn man mit Winkelanschlüssen arbeitet


----------



## Thaurial (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir hat man mal empfohlen die 11/8er zu nehmen, da die wandstärke damit besser für schlauchrundungen geeignet ist..

hab sie demnach auch verbaut und bin zufrieden damit. Ohne sichtfenster einfach die günstigen adapter verweden und günstig wegkommen .


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man dann auch so etwas ganz günstiges verwenden oder sollte es dann doch etwas hochwertiger sein?
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...aeuche/PVC-Schlauch-11-8mm-klar-1m::4088.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bedenke, dass du deine Hardware unter Wasser setzen könntest und damit mit Pech auch zerstörst. Von daher lieber etwas mehr ausgeben für bessere Qualität


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei PVC Schlauch ist nur der Anteil an Weichmachern unterschiedlich. Dicht bleiben die alle. Ich hab auch schon welchen aus dem Obi verbaut, der war nur ein bisschen hart weil eben weniger Weichmacher drin waren.


----------



## Ulami (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin grad noch am überlegen, ob ich mir bei der Pfingstaktion noch den 280er Frontradi (für meine später GPU-Ausbaustufe) holen soll. In den Deckel muss ein 420er mit 30mm wegen der Gehäuselimitierung, aber wie dick wär denn der Frontradi am besten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da kannst du auch problemlos mit einem 30mm dicken radi arbeiten. sonst 45mm. mehr ist eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis 45mm ist bei Low RPM noch ok, drüber wirds eng.


----------



## Ulami (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unterschied von 30 auf 45mm is zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein 45mm dicker radi hat etwas mehr leistungsreserven. im unteren drehzahlbereich ist ein 30mm dicker oftmals sogar besser. 
ich hab allerdings gerade keinen test parat.


----------



## Thaurial (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Unterschied von 30 auf 45mm is zu vernachlässigen?



Kommt drauf an wie schnell Du die Lüfter laufen lassen willst/kannst.

je langsamer die Lüfter laufen, desto eher kann Du auf die 30er Variante gehen. Wenn dir Lautstärke egal ist, dann nimm die 45er. Der 45 hat natürlich mehr Fläche um die Wärme an die Luft zu übertragen - genötigt entsprechend mehr Luftstrom.


----------



## Ulami (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich hätt ichs gern möglichst leise, sprich geringe Drehzahl. Ich hab jetzt sehr günstige gebrauchte Phanteks F140SP gefunden, die sollten hoffentlich das ganze bei geringen Umdrehungen halten können und ausreichend Druck haben. Wie leise sie dann wirklich im untersten Bereich sind, werd ich wohl erst noch rausfinden.

Ich werd wohl den ST30 nehmen. Die Reviews, die ich gefunden habe, sind eigentlich alle ähnlich, wonach der XT45 wenige Zehntel K vor dem ST30 liegt. Angeblich gabs aber auch letztes Jahr eins von PCGH im Heft bei dem der ST30 im unteren Bereich "ganz weit" vorne lag.
Vielleicht liegts auch an den Flächen und nicht an der Dicke allein, ich hab nämlich keine 100% vergleichbaren Reviews gefunden, sondern 120er und 140er gemischt.


----------



## Trash123 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PCGH 10/2014


----------



## Thaurial (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Natürlich hätt ichs gern möglichst leise, sprich geringe Drehzahl. Ich hab jetzt sehr günstige gebrauchte Phanteks F140SP gefunden, die sollten hoffentlich das ganze bei geringen Umdrehungen halten können und ausreichend Druck haben. Wie leise sie dann wirklich im untersten Bereich sind, werd ich wohl erst noch rausfinden.
> 
> Ich werd wohl den ST30 nehmen. Die Reviews, die ich gefunden habe, sind eigentlich alle ähnlich, wonach der XT45 wenige Zehntel K vor dem ST30 liegt. Angeblich gabs aber auch letztes Jahr eins von PCGH im Heft bei dem der ST30 im unteren Bereich "ganz weit" vorne lag.
> Vielleicht liegts auch an den Flächen und nicht an der Dicke allein, ich hab nämlich keine 100% vergleichbaren Reviews gefunden, sondern 120er und 140er gemischt.



die o.g. Lüfter habe ich auch sehr günstig verkauft und zugunsten der Noiseblocker getauscht, vorallem da dort der Gummirahmen beiliegt und die Luft somit 100%ig durch den Radi muss.

Ansonsten bin ich mit den ST30 auch sehr zufrieden bzw sie transportieren die Abwärme gut ab. 

Wäre schön wenn Du uns mal schreibst wie sich die Phanteks schlagen.


----------



## Ulami (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmpf^^ Dann waren sie dir zu laut?

Ich würd sie heute Abend erst abholen, Gummirahmen sind dort aber auch dabei.

und das bringt mich gerade ins Grübeln... Ich kann ins Define S nur max. 55mm oben verbauen. 30mm Rad+ 25mm Lüfter. Was ist mit den Entkopplergummis? Nehmen die nicht auch noch Platz weg?


Das macht mich alles noch irre. Das normale S gibts ja seit letzter Woche schon bei einigen Geizhalshändlern, von der Edition mit Fenster ist aber leider noch nix zu sehen. Am Ende hab ich ne Wakü mit nicht passenden Teilen und kanns nichtmal zurückschicken, weil die Frist abgelaufen ist.

Wenn hier alles aufgebaut is, werd ich dir von den Phanteks berichten 


Nettes Review aber ohne dB-Werte
Phanteks F140XP, F140SP and F140SP_LED 140mm Fan Review


----------



## Thaurial (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja zum case, hatte hier schon geschrieben, dass es auch so schon sehr knapp wird. Der Radi soll doch ins Top kommen, oder?

über einen 45er Radi brauchst du ja da garnicht mehr nachdenken, oder?

ich hatte die Phanteks Lüfter beim Case dabei - da waren keinerlei Gummis oder so drum. Ungeregelt waren sie schon recht laut - man kann bestimmt was draus machen.

Bei den Noiseblocker kann man die Dicke der Gummirahmen "fast" vernachlässigen. Wenn man die Schrauben mir Kraft anzieht drücken die sich auch raus..


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm, kein geschlossener rahmen. also schonmal verschenkte leistung. die phanteks sind nicht leise, wenn sie erstmal aufdrehen. 
wenn die wakü aber so funktioniert, wie sie soll, wird da eh selten was aufdehen


----------



## Ulami (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau dein Post ist mir oben ins Gedächtnis geschossen. Das kann dann nämlich schon sehr spannend werden... Zur Not muss ich wohl an den RAM-Halterungen feilen, oh man. Aber der Basteltrieb kommt eh schon hoch, selbst ist der Mann! 

Ehrlich gesagt kanns auch mit den Radiatorauslässen schon lustig werden. Die ST30 gehen ja nur in eine Richtung und beim Frontradi könnt das ein Thema sein. Ich hab hier 4x90° und 1x45° liegen. Reicht des wahrscheinlich oder brauch ich sicher mehr?


Bei dem Set, das ich mir heut anschau, sind ein Verteiler und eben auch diese Gummis dabei. Es fehlen eigentlich die Schrauben, aber dafür sind ja dann welche beim Radiator dabei, oder?

Und ja, die werden sich hoffentlich lange brav still verhalten. Wenn nicht, gilt das alte Sprichwort: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## DOcean (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Ich hab hier 4x90° und 1x45° liegen. Reicht des wahrscheinlich oder brauch ich sicher mehr?



Bei sowas gilt das gleiche wie für Schraubzwingen  man hat nie genung und nie die passenden


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie war das noch? Pro Komponente in der wakü zwei gerade und je einen 45° und einen 90° Winkel. Weil man weiss ja nie


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gestern meinen Supremacy Evo bekommen  Und heute kommt wohl noch ein Paket von Caseking  (mehr dazu in meinem Tagebuch)

Aber mir leuchtet nicht ein was die verschiedenen flowplates für einen Unterschied machen sollen? Der Schlitz ist bei allen genau gleich groß, nur die Blechstärke unterscheidet sich


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Genau dein Post ist mir oben ins Gedächtnis geschossen. Das kann dann nämlich schon sehr spannend werden... Zur Not muss ich wohl an den RAM-Halterungen feilen, oh man. Aber der Basteltrieb kommt eh schon hoch, selbst ist der Mann!
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt kanns auch mit den Radiatorauslässen schon lustig werden. Die ST30 gehen ja nur in eine Richtung und beim Frontradi könnt das ein Thema sein. Ich hab hier 4x90° und 1x45° liegen. Reicht des wahrscheinlich oder brauch ich sicher mehr?
> 
> ...



Naja die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist schon hoch, dass Du bisl fummeln musst.

Was kommt denn jetzt letzendlich alles rein?


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, das Gefummle wird groß  Ich werd mir noch ein paar 45°Anschlüsse dazunehmen. Spätestens bei der GPU-Erweiterung werd ich sie wohl unterbringen.

Wo kommst rein: 
Define S mit Fenster. War gestern das erste Mal auf Geizhals verfügbar und ist wohl spätestens nächste Woche breit verfügbar. Endlich!

Was kommt alles rein:
-Aquastream XT Ultra, die steht nämlich schon bei mir hier. Riesending, hab ich mir kleiner vorgestellt.
-420ST30 ins Dach, 280ST30 in die Front. 
-5x PH-F140SP (2mit grünen LEDs). Die starten extrem früh und sind dann unhörbar aus 20cm, werden aber schnell hörbar und kurz darauf laut. Hab sie noch nicht im Gehäuse getestet, bin aber derweil noch guter Dinge. Entkopplergummis waren dabei, stammen aber extra von Amazon^^
-AC Kryos Delrin. Viele Gedanken gemacht wegen UC-1 Extreme und XP3, aber am Ende wohl der beste Kompromiss.
-Aqualis 880 Eco. Ich werds versuchen. Das Ding is einfach zu krass, um es nicht mit dem Riesenfenster des Def S zu nutzen.

Und wenn ich endlich ne Graka find, die mir wirklich zusagt, kommt die dann in der nächsten Stufe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du mit dem aqualis und der pumpe Probleme bekommst. 
Dazu sind beides einfach zu große Dinger 

Was die Verfügbarkeit des define s angeht hatte meine quelle somit wohl recht.


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Jap, das Gefummle wird groß  Ich werd mir noch ein paar 45°Anschlüsse dazunehmen. Spätestens bei der GPU-Erweiterung werd ich sie wohl unterbringen.
> 
> Wo kommst rein:
> Define S mit Fenster. War gestern das erste Mal auf Geizhals verfügbar und ist wohl spätestens nächste Woche breit verfügbar. Endlich!
> ...



Du bist wirklich mutig 

Falls es nicht klappt, hab noch nen 150ml Aqualis eco/nano übrig (siehe Marktplatz)


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahnsinning bis beratungsresistent könnts auch beschreiben^^

Wenn alles schief geht, schau ich nochmal auf den Marktplatz 

Derweil hat sich die Frage aufgetan, wie ich die grünen LEDs bei den F140SPs ansteuere. Da ist ein 2pol-Stecker am Lüfter aber ich weiß leider nicht wieviel Saft da drauf soll. 3V oder doch 12V? 12V hol ich mir irgendwo von nem Molex oder Lüfter, aber bei 3V (oÄ) hab ich keinen Plan.
Wenn ich den Vorbesitzer richtig verstanden hab, wurden die eigentlich direkt ans Gehäuse angeschlossen.


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Wahnsinning bis beratungsresistent könnts auch beschreiben^^
> 
> Wenn alles schief geht, schau ich nochmal auf den Marktplatz
> 
> ...



ja Beratungsresistent trifft es 

Wieso sollten die LEDs ans Gehäuse geklemmt werden? Haben die Fans nicht einfach einen 3-Pin?

Phanteks


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hab ich hier bei mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den normalen 3Pol-Lüfterstecker für den Rotor und weiters den 2poligen für die LEDs. Der sieht irgendwie proprietär aus und hat unten noch eine Nase zum Einschnappen.
Ich denk mal, dass sie nicht 100% die gleichen in den Gehäusen verbaut haben, wie sie einzeln verkauft werden.


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die im Gehäuse verbauten haben keine Gummierung an den Ecken.

fehlt bei dir vielleicht der "Adapter"? 

Schau mal hier:
*Scope of Delivery*​
*1x    140mm Premium Fan* *
 1x 400mm Extension Cable 
 1x LED switch adapter 
** 4x    Fan Screws*


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und dieser Adapter scheint eben im Case zu sein.
Frage ist nun, was der elektrisch macht. Nur unterbrechen als Schalter oder auch die 12V Spannung drosseln.

Einfach 12V dranhängen zum Probieren trau ich mich nicht und 3V weiß ich nicht wo ichs herholen könnt.


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welchem Case meinst Du denn? Was ich zitiert habe ist ja der Lieferumfang der Lüfter, nicht des Cases.

Ich hab das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, da sind ähnliche Adapter dran, aber die sind für die LED Leiste des Gehäuses und die sind auch 4-polig.

hier kannst Du die Buchse sehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 2pin an den Lüftern ist nur ein unterbrecher. Auf keinen Fall nochmal extra Strom draufgeben!


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Gehäuse es genau ist, weiß ich leider nicht.

Auf meine Nachfrage hat mir der Vorbesitzer geantwortet:
"Ja ich weiß, welches Kabel du meinst - in meinem Gehäuse gibt's direkt Anschlüsse dafür. [...]"
Dann war ein Link dabei, der leider vom Portal geblockt wurde. Vielleicht kommt am Abend mehr Licht in die Sache, wenn er mir nochmal schreiben kann.

Hab derweil auch mal bei Phanteks selbst nachgefragt.




FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Der 2pin an den Lüftern ist nur ein  unterbrecher. Auf keinen Fall nochmal extra Strom draufgeben!



Soll heißen, ich schließ ihn einfach kurz?^^


EDIT: Jap, wir haben ein Bingo! Einfach zusammenschalten und gut. 

ach ja und ... WOW der sieht ja richtig geil aus in dem fetten grün


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost, bitte löschen


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse es genau ist, weiß ich leider nicht.
> 
> Auf meine Nachfrage hat mir der Vorbesitzer geantwortet:
> "Ja ich weiß, welches Kabel du meinst - in meinem Gehäuse gibt's direkt Anschlüsse dafür. [...]"
> ...



das case wird wohl eines von phanteks selber sein, wahrscheinlich das enthoo primo


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte jetzt der finale Warenkorb sein
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Eigentlich wollt ich ja ein T-Stück+Verschluss einfach nur zum Ablassen, aber bin noch auf die günstige Variante eines Temperatursensors gekommen.
So hab ich nen Ablasshahn plus Sensor für 7,12€ statt nem Ablasshahn für über 15€ und nem Tempsensor für nochmal min. 8€

Passt das alles so?


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Das sollte jetzt der finale Warenkorb sein
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Eigentlich wollt ich ja ein T-Stück+Verschluss einfach nur zum Ablassen, aber bin noch auf die günstige Variante eines Temperatursensors gekommen.
> ...



Puh Du sparst Dich aber glücklich 

Vielleicht hättest Du besser bei der Pfingstaktion gekauft, dann hättest du nicht so sparen müssen. 

Keine Anschlüsse, Flüssigkeit - ich denke es hilft, wenn Du nochmal dazu schreibst was schon vorhanden wäre?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft die Aktion nicht noch zwei Tage? Oder habe ich das Datum falsch im kopf?


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Läuft die Aktion nicht noch zwei Tage? Oder habe ich das Datum falsch im kopf?



huch sorry- dachte die endet Pfingsten. Hab nix gesagt


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin gerade selber nicht sicher, aber ich hatte den 29. als letzten Tag im kopf.


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte auch 29. im Kopf, aber auf der Meisterkühler page steht sogar bis Sonntag, 31. 

Das hab ich bereits:
Aquastream XT Ultra, Schlauch, Anschlüsse, Knickschutz:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany 
Plus 5 Lüfter, Entkopplergummis und Steuerplatine

Das bestell ich jetzt:
Radiatoren, CPU-Kühler, AGB, Auslass und Tempsensor
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Flüssigkeit... Destilliertes/demineralisiertes Wasser?


----------



## Thaurial (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Hatte auch 29. im Kopf, aber auf der Meisterkühler page steht sogar bis Sonntag, 31.
> 
> Das hab ich bereits:
> Aquastream XT Ultra, Schlauch, Anschlüsse, Knickschutz:
> ...



Soll das Flüssigmetall auf den CPU Kühler? Hab mal gelesen, dass sich das quasi nicht mehr oder nur schwer entfernen lässt? Das wäre dann nicht so praktisch, wenn Du den Kühler nochmal runter nehmen möchtest.

Ob das mit dem Tempsensor so klappt, kein Plan, aber das scheint es ja so als Bundle zu geben.

Flüssigkeit verwende ich zb. die hier Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## bennySB (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Flüssigkeit reicht normales destilliertes Wasser vom Discounter xD

Wegen dem Flüssigmetall ist es richtig, es geht schwer bzw. sehr schwer ab. Oftmals muss man es auch runter polieren, ist aber alles locker machbar. 
Wenn man natürlich den Schrift auf der CPU immer lesen will ist Flüssigmetall nichts für einen.


----------



## Ulami (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denk auch, dass ich mit destilliertem/demineralisiertem Wasser vom Baumarkt etc auskommen werd. Einen wirklich guten Grund für mehr (in meinem Setup) hab ich bisher nicht gelesen, aber vielleicht kann mich ja noch jemand versiertes aufklären. 


Das Flüßigmetall soll zwischen IHS und Die. Oben drauf trau ich mich vielleicht beim nächsten Auseinanderbauen. Die CPU (2600k) is aus dem Jahre 2011, da gibts wohl keine Garantie mehr zu verlieren.
Vielleicht mach ich auch eine Testreihe und schau was sich da in meinem Einzelfall wirklich tut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, der 2600k ist noch verlötet, daher würdest du den beim köpfen zerstören. Mach dich da lieber erst nochmal schlau. Wenn ich das richtig weiss, ist bis sandy Bridge noch verlötet und ab ivy Bridge nicht mehr.


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sandy ist verlötet


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehste. Selbst wenn die CPU also das köpfen überlebt, hätte man keinen Vorteil davon. Höchstens vielleicht, wenn man die nackt verbaut, also ohne heatspreader.


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

N verlöteten Prozzi kann man auch köpfen. Hat bei meinem ehemaligen A64 3200+ gut geklappt.  Man muss aber mitm Bügeleisen  umgehen können ^^. Zumidest hab ich das noch mit Bügeleisen, Gewichten und Rasierklingen gemacht


----------



## bennySB (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Köpfe den nicht, bringt keinen Vorteil. 

Dann schon zwischen CPU und Kühler um den Wärmeübergang zu verbessern.


----------



## Ulami (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*schwitz* Nochmal Glück gehabt, danke 
Ich dachte, ich hätte Videos mit Sandy gesehen... Waren wohl doch Ivys.
Ich hab hier noch einen kaputten 2500k liegen, mit dem ich wohl zu Versuchszwecken mal spielen kann. Für einen aktiven Prozessor ist mir das Risikos wohl zu größ. Fast gleiche Temp gegen Totalausfall is es irgendwie ned so richtig wert.

Dann werd ich wohl das Flüßigmetall gleich für CPU und Kühler nehmen. Die Bestellung ist nämlich schon raus.


----------



## Azzteredon (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ein bisschen OT, weil ich grade drüber lachen musste:

Gefunden auf Otto.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulami (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das is mal n Aktionspreis! Ein tiefer Blick hinter die Kulissen


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe heute mein System neu aufgebaut und meinen Schlauch diesmal an den auf diesem Bild linken Anschluss des Aquainlet angeschlossen (vorher immer der vordere). Das Problem ist, dass sie sich jetzt ständig entlüftet und damit auch gar nicht mehr aufhören will. Es nervt mich sehr und ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...hlungen/379633-aquastream-xt-extrem-laut.html Danach ist das Problem, dass die Pumpe immer wieder Blasen zerhäckselt. Das könnte sein, weil ich in meinem Plexi-Graka-Kühler auch immer wieder Bläschen sehe und nichts im AGB aufsteigt. Ist der linke Anschluss vllt einfach suboptimal?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde die gesamte konstruktion als problematisch bezeichnen. denn ob nun nun der eingang mittig oder der an der seite, das wasser kann gerade durch und muss nicht erst in den agb, bevor es in die pumpe weitergeht. 
auf die art können sich luftblasen nur schlecht absetzen. sinnvoller wäre eine der oberen öffnungen als eingang zu nutzen.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur bis jetzt (also am vorderen Anschluss) hat es ja immer wunderbar funktioniert. Falls keiner eine Idee hat, werde ich den Aquacomputer Support mal ansprechen. Wenn nicht, muss ich halt noch einen Winkel bestellen und den Kreislauf ein zweites mal öffnen.  Oder ein anderer AGB muss her.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sobald alles zu 100% entlüftet ist, macht es ja auch nichts mehr aus. aber anscheinend verursacht es bei dir probleme, wie es jetzt ist. was passiert, wenn du den agb oben öffnest, dass dort eventueller druck entweichen kann? das unterstützt möglicherweise die entlüftung.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde es auprobieren. Danke. Zur Entlüftung besser niedrige, als hohe Pumpengeschwindigkeit, oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, würde ich sagen. 
Wenn da zu viel Power ist, reisst es die blasen direkt wieder mit


----------



## FabianHD (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat die Aquastream nicht einen Entlüftungsmodus? Schau mal im Handbuch nach.

Zitat Handbuch (S. 9ff):

Um das Entlüftungsprogramm zu aktivieren, setzen Sie den mitgelieferten Jumper 
auf den Anschluss mit der Beschriftung „deaeration / ext. temp“. Das Aufstecken Das Aufstecken Das Aufstecken Das Aufstecken    
des Jumpers muss erfolgen, wenn die Pumpe bereits läuft. des Jumpers muss erfolgen, wenn die Pumpe bereits läuft. des Jumpers muss erfolgen, wenn die Pumpe bereits läuft. des Jumpers muss erfolgen, wenn die Pumpe bereits läuft. Zum Beenden des Ent-
lüftungsprogramms ziehen Sie einfach den Jumper wieder ab. Die Pumpe befindet 
sich jetzt wieder im normalen Betriebsmodus. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Aktivie-
rung des Entlüftungsprogramms per Jumper nur möglich ist, wenn die Pumpe zur 
bevorzugten Bearbeitung der USB-Daten konfiguriert ist (siehe Kapitel 14.4.). Im 
Auslieferungszustand ist die bevorzugte Bearbeitung der USB-Daten aktiviert und 
das Entlüftungsprogramm kann per Jumper aktiviert werdem


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der entlüftungsmodus macht die pumpe immer nur an und aus. Mehr nicht. Das kann man auch selber machen.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. Ich habe sie eh immer nur auf 55-58 Hz laufen lassen. Ja, den Entlüftungsmodus hat sie und der geht auch an und aus, aber das macht es nicht besser  Das mit dem Jumper werde ich auch nochmal austesten. Wo bekomme ich soeinen her?


----------



## FabianHD (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch aber bequemer, kann man den starten und über Nacht laufen lassen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lass die pumpe anfangs immer eine Weile laufen, mache sie aus und kurz danach wieder an. Wenn dann nichts mehr kommt, mache ich die an und schüttel das case


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, die Pumpe lief jetzt etwa eine Stunde im Entlüftungsmodus und der AGB war geöffnet. Allerdings hat sich keine Besserung eingestellt. Ist es möglich, dass der Kreislauf Luft zuieht (also immer wieder neu)? Beim Einbau machten nämlich die 90° Anschlüsse am Drehpunkt einen leicht wackeligen Eindruck.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, kleines Statusupdate (sorry für den Doppelpost) Anscheinend zieht mein Grafikkühler Luft. Es ist eine deutliche Blasenbildung sichtbar. Er sieht so aus wie hier: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=24758&imgID=3 und wird dann mit einem Teil der EK FC Link Serie mit den Anschlüssen verbunden. Ich werde mal versuchen, ein Video zu machen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also da ist dann noch dieser kleine Winkel dran, der sie Anschlüsse zur Seite verlegt? Anscheinend ist dort dann das Problem. Es sei denn, du hast den kühler selbst auch zerlegt, dann kann auch dort undicht sein. Vor allem, wo Luft rein kann, kann auch Wasser raus!


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das mit dem Wasser ist bis jetzt noch kein Problem. Nur das mit der Luft ist äußerst störend. Irgendeine Idee, wie ich das Dicht bekomme?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du wirst das wohl einmal wieder zerlegen müssen. Und danach wieder zusammen setzen. Wenn du das gemacht hast, teste auf dichtigkeit. Einfach eine Seite zu halten und in die andere rein pusten.


edit: wer war das noch mit dem define s? alternate und mix-computer haben die windowed-version angeblich auf lager
Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ulami (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> edit: wer war das noch mit dem define s? alternate und mix-computer haben die windowed-version angeblich auf lager
> Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK-W) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke für den Tip, das war neben anderen ich 
Nachdem ein Teil meiner Aquatuning-Bestellung nicht auf Lager ist, ist der Zeitdruck wieder gesunken. Ich werd erstmal abwarten, ob mein lokaler Händler das Ding noch rechtzeitig bekommt. 



Das Luftloch würd ich mit nem Versuchsaufbau in der Badewanne suchen. Wenn Luft rein kann, kann sie wahrscheinlich auch raus. Also zweifelhaftes Segment an einer Seite abdichten, unter Wasser halten und am anderen Ende reinblasen. Vorausgesetzt davor war nichtgiftiges Zeug in der Kühlung


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Das Luftloch würd ich mit nem Versuchsaufbau in der Badewanne suchen. Wenn Luft rein kann, kann sie wahrscheinlich auch raus. Also zweifelhaftes Segment an einer Seite abdichten, unter Wasser halten und am anderen Ende reinblasen. Vorausgesetzt davor war nichtgiftiges Zeug in der Kühlung



Tja, leider war giftiges Zeug drin. AC Double Protect und davor Innovatek Protect. Lokalisiert ist das Leck ja schon, eventuell gehe ich da mit Silikon oder Heißkleber dran. Schlechte Idee?


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo genau ist denn das leck? silikon oder sowas würde ich nicht machen, wenn das in den kreislauf gerät, darfste alles reinigen. ist vor allem auch die frage, inwiefern das zeug von der kühlflüssigkeit angegriffen werden kann. 
also entweder reklamieren, oder selbst mit ordnungsgemäßen mitteln reparieren.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe es jetzt mal mit grandioser Handy-Qualität fotografiert (siehe Anhang). Es handelt sich um diesen Aufsatz. Er hat zwar Dichtungsringe, dichtet aber anscheinend nicht richtig ab und deswegen kommt Luft rein. Was meinst Du mit ordnungsgemäßen Mitteln?


----------



## Ulami (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

edit.. war zu langsam


Innovatek Protect rühmt sich damit, biologisch abbaubar zu sein. Das andere Zeug kenn ich nicht.

Achso, ich hab verstanden, dass der genaue Aus-/Eintrittsort noch gesucht wird. Mir wär das Teil zu teuer, um auf die Garantie zu verzichten. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du den ohne Garantieverlust zerlegen darfst, aber falls ja würd ich mich an das, was Teufel oben gesagt hat, halten: Zerlegen und nochmal testen.
Wenn du das nicht darfst, würd den Hersteller oder Händler kontaktieren und um Austausch bitten.


edit2:
Also ist der Anschluss und nicht der Kühler kaputt?
Kann sein, dass sich da ein Dichtring nicht richtig gelegt hat bzw eingeklemmt wurde.
Zerlegen... Nachschauen... Austauschen.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, mit Zerlegen hat das nicht viel zu tun. Es geht nur um den Aufsatz (siehe Bilder) und der ist abnehmbar (er war die ganze Zeit auch gar nicht dran). Ich habe nur keine Lust, das ganze Wasser abzulassen um dann festzustellen, dass Neumontage auch nichts genützt hat. Insgesamt habe ich wenig Lust, das Wasser abzulassen


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da wirst du aber nicht drum rum kommen. 
Entweder sind die dichtungsringe an deinen Anschlüssen hin, oder die von dem fc-link Dings. Wenn du auf das Link Dings verzichten kannst, hast du schon mal eine mögliche fehlerquelle beseitigt


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann muss das wohl so sein. Ich werde das Link-Teil ausbauen und dafür eine hässlichere Verlegung in Kauf nehmen. Danke an euch zwei.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

brauche Schrauben für die Magicool Radiatoren. Blicke bei den Schrauben nicht durch.
Ist die M-Größe die Größe des Kopfes oder des Gewindes?
Sind für Radiatoren M3 und M4 Standardgrößen?

Weiß jemand zufällig ob dann M3 Schrauben passen oder bin ich auf dem falschen Weg?
Sehe auch was von UNC 6-32. Bin komplett überfragt.

Brauche welche in ca. 15mm und 35mm.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SpatteL (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Radi ist es denn genau?

Das "M" ist das Gewinde. Die einen Radis haben M3 und andere haben M4.

UNC 6-32 ist was anderes und nicht mit M-Gewinde kompatibel. 

MfG

Edit: Habe gerade mal auf der Seite von Magicool geschaut, die scheinen doch UNC 6-32 für die Lüfter zu nutzen.
Die passenden Schrauben für normale 25mm Lüfter sollten eigentlich auch dabei sein.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Welcher Radi ist es denn genau?
> 
> Das "M" ist das Gewinde. Die einen Radis haben M3 und andere haben M4.
> 
> ...




Einmal der Magicool 280 und einmal der 240. Habe beide bei ebay ersteigert und leider übersehen, dass kein Zubehör dabei ist.
Wollte zusätzlich noch 7mm Shrouds verwenden.

Auf einer Seite des 280mm Radiators muss ich kurze Schrauben verwenden, da ich diese nicht durch den ganzen Lüfter stecken kann sondern nur durch das untere Loch.

Haben die UNC also nichts mit M Schrauben zu tun?


Sehe gerade, auf der Verpackung des 280mm Radiators steht: 8 pcs M3 threads on both side for 120mm fan.
Brauche ich dann auch M3 Schrauben für die 140mm Lüfter?

Im Internet steht beim 240mm Radiator 
8x Schrauben UNC 6-32 30 mm
8x Schrauben UNC 6-32 5 mm


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

unc ist ami-format. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, UNC ist ein Amerikanisches Gewinde.

hmmm, Widersprüchliche Aussagen...
An einen 280er Radi sollten nur 140er Lüfter passen, da werden die sich verdruckt haben.
Musst du dir mal die Gewinde genauer anschauen, M-Gewinde sind feiner als UNC.
Oder vielleicht meldet sich hier noch jemand, der da was genaueres dazu sagen kann.
Vielleicht kannst du ja auch den Verkäufer noch mal anschreiben und fragen, was das nun für Schrauben sind.

MfG


----------



## crys_ (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand mit solche  Schlauchverbindern Erfahrung? Kann man die verwenden?
Ich hab im System ein paar Stellen an denen ich 90° Knicke machen muss auf kleinem Raum


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unc ist Zoll Gewinde für Maschinenschrauben.
Ich habe 90° mit Anschraubtüllen.


----------



## Kurry (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den Schlauch da lieber Kochen: Dickes Kabel rein, heiß machen, in Form Biegen, so abkühlen lassen.


----------



## crys_ (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt interessant...Problem ist aber das ich z.B. ein 60cm Stück hab das ich in der Mitte beigen muss, da werde ich kein so langen Silikonschlauch rein bekommen...
Meine Frage ist nur ob diese Verbinder soweit sicher sind, ich würde den Schlauch auch noch mit einer Schelle/Kabelbinder fixieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 60cm ist doch genug Platz da, um keine Ecke verlegen zu müssen. Oder ist da zu viel Zeugs im weg bei dir?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo. Weiß jemand was das für Schrauben sind bzw. was für Gewinde? Brauch genau diese Größe für meine Radiatoren von Magicool. Die Schrauben sind jetzt von meinem Fractal Define R4. Es sind die M/B screw, SSD screw und Thumb screw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht stark nach M3 aus.
SSD's haben meines Wissens alle M3 gewinde


----------



## SpatteL (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde sagen das sind alles UNC 6-32, also Standard PC Gewinde.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Sieht stark nach M3 aus.
> SSD's haben meines Wissens alle M3 gewinde





SpatteL schrieb:


> Würde sagen das sind alles UNC 6-32, also Standard PC Gewinde.




Hier auf dem Link sind ein paar Bilder auf der rechten Seite.
Computer case screws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Müssten in meinem Fall also M3 Schrauben wegen dem kleinerem Gewinde sein oder?


----------



## SpatteL (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im direkten Vergleich sieht man das ganz gut, aber wenn man nur das Bild von einer Sorte hat lässt sich das schon nicht mehr so einfach sagen.

Festplatten haben UNC 6-32, wenn du die Schrauben da einfach rein drehen kannst, ist es UNC 6-32, wenn es gar nicht/nur ein Stück geht, sollte es M3 sein.

MfG


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Im direkten Vergleich sieht man das ganz gut, aber wenn man nur das Bild von einer Sorte hat lässt sich das schon nicht mehr so einfach sagen.
> 
> Festplatten haben UNC 6-32, wenn du die Schrauben da einfach rein drehen kannst, ist es UNC 6-32, wenn es gar nicht/nur ein Stück geht, sollte es M3 sein.
> 
> MfG



Also die anderen Schrauben mit dem etwas gröberen Gewinde (PSU screw) passen gar nicht. Sollten dann also M3 sein die ich benötige. Endlich gefunden


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was bedeutet Typ2 bei Anschlußtüllen.

In der Beschreibung heißt es:
Dieser Anschluss ist funktionsgleich zu den anderen aktuellen  Anschraubtüllen und unterscheidet sich nur in dem "Design" des  Anschlusses und der Übermutter. Diese Art des Anschlusses wurde  weitestgehend bis 2006 noch verkauft, und dann durch die neuere Version  ersetzt. Kunden die ein System mit dieser alten Version von Anschlüssen  haben, bieten wir somit die Möglichkeit bei Erweiterungen auch das  gleiche Design fortzuführen.
Da diese "alten" Anschlüsse teurer In  der Beschaffung und Herstellung sind, empfehlen wir Neukunden die  aktuell gängigen Anschlüsse zu verwenden.

Versteh nicht was hier anderes sein soll. Wirklich nur das Design? Was war denn bis 2006 anders?


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird etwas Hersteller spezifisches sein.


----------



## crys_ (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bei 60cm ist doch genug Platz da, um keine Ecke verlegen zu müssen. Oder ist da zu viel Zeugs im weg bei dir?



Ich bin grad am Überlegen welches Gehäuse ich mir zulegen will und eigentlich ist das Evolv mein Favorit wegen der kompakten Bauform. Wenn man da aber eine komplette Wakü mit zwei Radiatoren reinsetzt wird es naturgemäß eng. Damit es gut aussieht möchte ich einen Schlauch hinter dem Mainboard verlegen, ich befürchte aber das er knickt an der Stelle wo ich durch die Kabelöffnung neben dem Mainboard gehe...60cm ist vermutlich zu lang geschätzt für den Schlauch, 40 wird er aber haben.

Bekomm ich die Dinger in den Schlauch? Dann könnte ich ihn wirklich biegen in kochendem Wasser oder mit Heißluftpistole.

Noch was: Ich würde gerne eine DDC verbauen, welche ist da empfehlenswert? Reicht eine DDC310? Die wäre vom Preis her Klasse  
Ich hab mal meine Planung angehängt, die dunkel blauen Teile sollen hinter das Mainboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ddc310 ist für die meisten Systeme ausreichend. Vor allem ist die auch ungeregelt bereits sehr leise


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich habe das System nochmal umgebaut und tatsächlich war das EK-Link Ding undicht. Jetzt funktioniert alles wie gewünscht, außer dass es etwas unschön aussieht. Ich denke der Durchfluss sollte dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt sein (solange es nicht abknickt). Danke für die Hilfe, im Anhang habe ich euch noch zwei Bilder gemacht (zugegebenermaßen wieder ****-Quali).


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich behaupte mal, der durchfluss sollte sogar minimal besser sein, das mit dem fc-link zwei Winkel mehr vorhanden sind 
Wenn du bei dem schlauch nach oben weg einen 90° Winkel nimmst, kannst du das ganze noch etwas sauberer verlegen. Dann könnte der schlauch nach hinten weg und dann mit einem sanften Bogen nach oben weg an der Karte vorbei. Aber das würde heissen, noch einmal Wasser ablassen


----------



## loewe0887 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[SIZE=+2]  Hy. Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand helfen.  Ich bin mit dem Thema Wakü nur sehr laienhaft bewandert. Ich kann eine einbauen befüllen und co. Die grundlegenden Sachen beherrsche ich. Nur bin ich im Punkt die Beste Hardware was das angeht nicht sehr gut.  

Erstens. Habe mir ein Set gekauft bzw. ersteigert. Mit einem Phobya CPU kühler für Sockel 1366, einem Alphacool Ausgleichsbehälter und Eheim Pumpe die da rein gesetzt ist, einem Alphacool 360er Radiator aus komplett Kupfer. Habe dafür 40€ bezahlt. War das ein guter Preis? Weil nachdem ich sie eingebaut habe macht sie ihr Ding. Habe eine Adapterplatte angefertigt damit ich ihn auf meinen AM3+ Sockel packen kann.  Habe im Idle 20 Grad und nach 40 min Prime 30 Grad.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das auf dem Bild bzw. ist ja meiner für ein Modell ist. Habe nichts dazu im Internet gefunden. 

Danke schon mal im Vorfeld für die Antworten. 

[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+2] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/SIZE]​


----------



## SpatteL (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst auch mit der Standard Schriftart/größe schreiben.

Die Temperaturen sind i.O.

Der Kühler scheint ein etwas älteres Modell von Ende 2008 zu sein, wohl der erste von Phobya.
Einleitung, Lieferumfang & Technische Daten - Phobya 1366
Eine richtige Modellbezeichnung steht da aber auch nicht.

MfG


----------



## Thaurial (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

idle 20°C, last 30°C.

Das ist doch mehr als gut. Steht der Rechner im Kühlschrank?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht. Ist es bei dir unter 10℃ im Raum? 
Solche temps habe ich ja nicht mal mit meinem G3258 gehabt.


----------



## loewe0887 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut F-Stream Tuning von AS-Rock. PC Meter Zeigt sogar im durchschnitt 5 Grad weniger an. Laut Aida 64 sind die Werte von F-Stream richtig. 

Werte sind aber nicht wie in meiner Signatur mit dem FX6300 und 3,5Ghz. Bei 4,5 Ghz ca. 30 Grad im Idle und unter Last geht er bis knapp 45 Grad.


----------



## Thaurial (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wunder CPU die kühlt, statt wärmt?

Mal ehrlich. wenn deine Zimmertemperatur nicht deutlich niedriger ist, dann kann das nicht sein.


Kenne mich jetzt den AMD Cpus garnicht aus, aber vielleicht reichen ja 16°C Zimmertemperatur und 1500RPM aus...


----------



## loewe0887 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe 21 Grad.


im idle



nach 20 min P95

nach 35 min​


----------



## loewe0887 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und weil es so Schön ist noch eins....


----------



## skyscraper (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß, gehen die Sensoren in AMD-CPUs oft etwas "nach". Demnach können die angezeigten Temps schon in Ordnung sein, nur halt nicht original.


----------



## loewe0887 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und wieviel abweichung haben die vl. so?


----------



## skyscraper (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5°-15° draufrechnen vielleicht... Das kann ich dir auch nicht so genau sagen.


----------



## ratzefummel (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag auch,

ich bin nun schon seit knapp drei Monaten zufriedener Besitzer einer Erst-Wakü (zur Zeit CPU-only) und da ich nun auch im Laufe der kommenden Wochen meine zukünftige Grafikkarte mit in den Kreislauf einbinden möchte, hätte ich da mal eine vermutlich recht bescheidene Frage:
mein Gehäuse ist ein Enthoo Primo, im Deckel ist zur Zeit ein 480mm-Radi in 60mm montiert. Im Boden wird ein weiterer 480mm-Radi verbaut werden, in 45mm.
Wäre es nun sinnvoller den dünneren Radi im Boden zu verbauen, zwecks Luftstrom zum Dickeren im Deckel, oder sollte das keinen allzu großen Einfluss haben?

MfG ratze


----------



## SpatteL (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Trash123 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ratzefummel: Schließe mich der Meinung von SpatteL an. Meistens wird empfohlen den dünneren Radi in den Deckel zu verbauen, da der dünnere die warme Luft besser aus dem Case bringen kann. Aufgrund dessen, daß du dann zwei 480er in deinem Case hast, dürften die Umbaumaßnahmen die 1 bis 2 Grad, welche es bringen würde wenn der dünnere oben wäre, nicht wert sein bzw. ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> und wieviel abweichung haben die vl. so?



In dem bereich wo du dich bewegst unter Umständen sehr viel (da du von der kalibierten Abschalttemperatur Welten weg bist).
Lies mal hier den ersten Abschnitt, dann muss ich nicht alles nochmal schreiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html


----------



## ratzefummel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke erstmal. Das war so in etwa auch mein Gedanke. Ich denke mal, das ich den Umbau des Radis, dann mit neuer GPU, trotzdem in Angriff nehmen werde, des Basteltriebs wegen.


----------



## Trash123 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich nachvollziehen


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

<-- hat gerade seine beiden alten Laing DDT gegen eine Laing D5 getauscht. Endlich ruhe im Karton. Die Dinger waren 10(!) Jahre alt und scheinbar schon etwas unrund^^
Auch wenn mich alle Highflow-Fanatiker auslachen werden. 
I Like




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System mit mehreren Stunden Witcher3 aufgewärmt.
Der Lüfter der volle Pulle läuft ist ein 800RPM-Lüfter den man nicht hört. Die anderen werden nur im Leerlauf gehalten, die gehen erst bei 30° Wassertemp höher.
Bin gespannt wie das im Hochsommer bei mir unterm Dach aussieht.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lese jetzt immer geteilte Meinung zu der Kühlflüssigkeit. Die einen sagen mit Korrosionsschutz, die anderen sagen, dass destillierten Wasser reicht.
Reicht denn nun destilliertes Wasser oder sollte man immer einen Zusatz beigeben?

Komponenten:
Magicool 280mm + 240mm Radiator
Cuplex Delrin
Alphacool Nexxxos GPU Kühler
Magicool DCP 450

Sollte ja kein Aluminium vorhanden sein?!


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um was geht es Dir?
Willst Du die paar Cent für den Korrosionsschutz sparen? Sieh das Zeug als Schmiermittel für die Pumpen.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HisN schrieb:


> Um was geht es Dir?
> Willst Du die paar Cent für den Korrosionsschutz sparen? Sieh das Zeug als Schmiermittel für die Pumpen.



Wenn es Sinn macht dann natürlich nicht 
Was empfiehlt man denn da als Mittel?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man destilliertes Wasser als kühlmittel nimmt, muss da an sich nix bei. Ich hab bei mit G48 drin, aber nur weil ich das für 25% des eigentlichen Preises bekommen habe. Das zeug kostet sonst rund 10€ pro Liter. Und auf einen Liter dest. Wasser benötigt man vielleicht 50-100ml


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sind schon wieder die geteilten Meinungen


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Familienduell 
Wir haben 100 Leute auf der Straße gefragt.
Nix anderes machst Du gerade hier im Forum 

Mich interessiert immer: Warum stellen die Leute diese Frage. Was ist der Hintergrund? Zeit? Geld? Machbarkeit? Irgendwas muss ja die Frage aufgeworfen haben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man es nicht selber ausprobiert hat, hat man halt keine Ahnung. Also muss man fragen stellen  dafür ist ein Forum wie dieses doch da.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HisN schrieb:


> Familienduell
> Wir haben 100 Leute auf der Straße gefragt.
> Nix anderes machst Du gerade hier im Forum
> 
> Mich interessiert immer: Warum stellen die Leute diese Frage. Was ist der Hintergrund? Zeit? Geld? Machbarkeit? Irgendwas muss ja die Frage aufgeworfen haben.



Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich gerade eine WaKü am zusammenstellen bin und ob ich die 10€ noch investieren muss/soll oder ob es eigentlich rausgeschmissenes Geld ist.


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht also ums Geld.
Ich persönlich halte es für sinnvoll, schon alleine weil es Algenbildung verhindert.
Und wie Kollege über mir schon erwähnte, viele Autofahrer haben es sowieso schon in der Grarage rumzustehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrosionsschutz hilft nix gegen Algen. Da benötigt man noch biozide extra


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In G48 wachsen Algen? Für mich ist das ein Biozid höchsten Grades


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja da. dürftest du recht haben. Wenn in der Chemiepampe was wächst, sollte man es direkt töten... 
Meine Aussage bezog sich auch auf reinen korrosionsschutz. G48 ist ja mehr als nur das


----------



## skyscraper (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde einfach ein Mittel wie AC Double Protect für 7-8€ / Liter nehmen, da hat man unter Umständen am wenigsten Stress mit. Das gibt es sogar in verschiedenen Farben. Ansonsten tut es destilliertes Wasser wahrscheinlich aber ganz genauso...


----------



## dominger (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Aquaero 5 LT.
Warum zeigt mir die Software keinen Durchfluss an? 
 Was könnte ich falsch machen?

Kann man eine Lüfterkurve für die LÜfter erstellen und wenn ja, wie?

Die letzte Frage ist, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Fan amplifier 1 und dem Sensor 1 ? 
Klar, der Sensor 1 ist der normale Sensor, den ich eingebaut habe, aber was sind die anderen? 

Danke im voraus.

MfG
Jan


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest den Durchfluss-Messer falsch angesteckt haben.
Ja kann man. Über die Regler (das hätte man eigentlich finden können, wenn man denn nachgeschaut hätte).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und steht da nicht Fan-Amplifier? Das könnte man direkt übersetzen. Ich würde schätzen das sind Sensoren die auf dem Aquaero sitzen.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab jetzt nen mps flow 200 im system... eizigstes problem... er tut... nunja garnix...
steck ich ihnan den poweradjust 3 kommt nen flowsensor 3 in die liste dazu... jeoch ist der 0... nix nada... selbst 4h nachm einbauen macht er nix... gibts irgendwas das ich beachten uss?
und wie steuer ch das tachosignal des poweradjsut 3 mit meienr aquaero? kann die pumpe über dne lüfteranschluss regeln... bei tacho nicht.... weil der tachoeingang auf keine steuerungreagiert


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus, hat jemand von euch in der Umgebung von 90451 (50Km) noch 13/10er Schlauch übrig 

Bzw. glaubt ihr n Baumarkt hat in der Richtung was da


----------



## Ebrithil (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bestell doch einfach 1-2 Meter, kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich brauche es aber bis Sonntag 
Ist auch nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen...


----------



## Thaurial (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Naja, ich brauche es aber bis Sonntag
> Ist auch nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen...



Probiers doch mal in nem großen Baumarkt. Vielleicht in der Garten oder Teich/Aquarienabteilung. Viel mehr wird Dir nicht übrig bleiben


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab jetzt nen mps flow 200 im system... eizigstes problem... er tut... nunja garnix...
> steck ich ihnan den poweradjust 3 kommt nen flowsensor 3 in die liste dazu... jeoch ist der 0... nix nada... selbst 4h nachm einbauen macht er nix... gibts irgendwas das ich beachten uss?
> und wie steuer ch das tachosignal des poweradjsut 3 mit meienr aquaero? kann die pumpe über dne lüfteranschluss regeln... bei tacho nicht.... weil der tachoeingang auf keine steuerungreagiert


wurds überlesen oder weis einfach niemand mir zu helfen?^^


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheinlich sitzt das Flügelrad fest.
Hilft nur ausbauen und überprüfen.

Edit:
Grad mal nachgelesen.
Der MPS 200 hat kein Flügelrad. Der arbeitet via Differenzdruckmessung.

Was sagt der denn, wenn du den über USB direkt ans Mainboard hängst??


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

garnix.... es wird nichmal nen gerät erkannt....

wird der er aber über aquabus auch nicht.... leider stand in der caseking eschreibung nich dabei das man nen 4poliges mitbestellen muss...
laut anleitung muss man beim 3poligen jedoch nur den usb mitberwenden... jud hab ich gemacht.... jedoch hat sich nichts getan....
der poweradjust wird auch im geräte manager oder so nicht erkannt... kediglich die aquaero erkenn das gute stück....


mal ne andere frage, isses nirmal das die beiden teile je in roter luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt kommen? also in IHREN kartongs, aber je in roter luftpolsterfolie eingewickelt? weil ehrlich gesagt machte es für mich eher den eindruck das die teile von iwem eingesendet wurden und dann zu mir geschickt wurden


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schließ mal alle Teile einzeln nacheinander über USB an.
Die sollten dann jeweils in der Aquasuite auftauchen.
Teile die dann nicht auftauchen sind wahrscheinlich defekt.
Sollten die alle auftauchen, haben die Teile vermutlich dieselbe Geräte ID. Diese musst du dann ändern, damit die alle gleichzeitig genutzt werden können.

Rote Luftpolsterfolie ist normal.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie gesagt der pc sagt ja nix wenn ich was anschjliese...egal was... sagt ja nichma bei der aquadro was...
jedoch poweradjust angeschlossen und er wird erkannt in der aquaero als busteilnehmer 50....
jedoch der durchflussmmesser mps flow 200 wird garnicjt erkannt... wird nichma gelistet in der aquaero als angeschlossen...
wa jedoch nicht am 4pol aquapäbus liegen kann oder? weil ich versteh die anleitung so usb + 3pin aquabus müsste aus laufn


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquabus brauchst du nur, um die Teile via Aquero zu steuern.
Du kannst alle nur via USB anschließen. Dann erscheinen die alle einzeln in der Aquasuite.
Natürlich musst du auch auf die Anschlussrichtung bei USB achten. Wenn du das Kabel falschrum dranmachst kannst du die Elektronik killen.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kabel ist richtig dran...und ich sagte doch bereits ich hab ne aquaero...
hab da extra inna anleitung geschaut...der mps flow 200 hat ja sogar ne markierung wo bin 1 hibgehört... pin 1 wird farblich in der anleitung auch genannt... also angeschlosse is beides richtig... hab am gleicher leitung den poweradjust getestet... der ging... aber der mps flow nich


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann is der MPS 200 wohl kaputt.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wahrscheinlich.... haha juhu wieder ne caseking rma...ich habn lauf die letzte zeit xD


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

binja ned dpof ja .... weil auch von messwettbeeinflussungen durch winkel usw was inne anleitung steht is der winkel 5-7cm hinterm mps flow.... und vor dem mps flow is ca 15cm oder mehr gerade einlaufstrecke


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eine günstige Möglichkeit an viel Radiatorfläche zu kommen?
Abgesehen davon geduldig zu sein und in Foren nach angeboten zu suchen.


----------



## Kurry (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gebrauchte Mora / Nova werden immer verkauft. Die großen Radiatoren haben das beste P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aktuell weder im Luxx oder hier und auf ebay scheinbar auch nicht, deswegen auch die Frage.

Wie misst man am besten wie dick ein Wärmeleitpad sein muss um einen gewissen Abstand zu überbrücken?


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

feste abstände überbrückt man nicht mit wlp sodnern wärmeleitpads...
weil wlp benötigt anpressdruck...w enn du ne lücke füllen willst denkbar ungeeignet


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau das steht da oben auch.

Nur weiß ich nicht wie dick das bei meiner HD6950PCS++ sein muss.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nur keine Pads hier und die ich gefunden haben kosten auch 7€. Wäre dann blöd wenn es nicht benutzt wird.


> Bei den meisten Herstellern, kannste die Anleitung runter laden, da steht drin wie dick
> es sein muß.


Da könnte ich wirklich mal nachschauen.


----------



## skyscraper (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier wird gerade ein MoRa angeboten: Forum de Luxx Keine Ahnung, ob das für dich interessant ist. Wobei das so sonderlich günstig auch nicht zu sein scheint...


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> *"Radiatorfläche"* , wußte nicht, daß es zweidimensionale Radis gibt.



Für den Glugi muss es wohl Radiator-Oberfläche heißen.
Ein Glück weiß auch so jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

habe dieses We meine erste Wakü zusammengebaut und mich über die hohe CPU Temperatur von 60°C im prime95 run gewundert.
Wassertemp liegt bei 25°C.
Habe den CPU Block jetzt mehrmals montiert, jedesmal neu Wärmeleitpaste, dünn und vollflächig verteilt und auch nach Herstellervorgaben angezogen.

Sind diese Temperaturen normal?
Das ja deutlich wärmer als ein Luftkühler.

System:
I7 2600 mit:
EK Supremacy EVO Block
360x45 Radi
240x45 Radi
EK D5 XRES AGB Pumpen Kombo @3000rpm
alles mit 13/10er verschlaucht

aktuell keine Graka im Kreislauf


----------



## Ulami (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das darf ruhig Fläche heißen. Es ist halt nicht der streng mathematische Begriff gemeint. Zeigt sich mal wieder, dass Intelligenz nicht nur aus mathematischen Anteilen besteht.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt auf die  pu an...
isses nen haswrll oder ivy? dann köpfen... aber selbst dann kommste meist schwer unter die 60°C bei prime....
die cpu aus meiner sig schafft 65°C in prime

ein luftkühler bekommt sie nicht geböndigt... aber was hattest di denn für nen liftkühler?
ev is mir eier entgangen der besser als ne wskü is *lol* xD

bei der wassertemp tippe ich aber eher auf n kontaktproblem... weil mein wasser wird ma ganz flott 28-29°C warm und verharrt dort dann.... wie isn deine rsumtemperetur? weil wenn die bei 10°C liegt is 25 schon wieddr fast realistisch^^


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja deswegen wunderts mich ja auch.

Cpu ist nen i7 2600 @ STOCK

Raum Temp is 23°C und die anderen Temps sieht man im Screenshot.
Die Air Temp´s dort sind Luftfühler, allerdings liegen die gerade einfach so im Gehäuse.

Luftkühler bei exakt gleiche Hardwareconfig und Takt @50% RPM


Noctua NH-D15  54°C
Noctua NH-U14s  54°C
be quiet! Dark Rock 3 61°C
Cryorig R1 Ultimate 54°C

Nur der boxed schießt direkt in die Tempdrosselung bei über 90°C


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öh... sicher das du tenug durchfluss hast?
weil das wäre so die erste idee bei dem sich das wasser nicht stark aufheizt dafür aber die hardware


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist eine D5 in dieser EKWB AGB Combo und läuft auf 3000 rpm.
Sollte genug da sein, hab keine Messeinheit für den Durchfluss...


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke die wirklich Ahnung haben können dir besser helfen, wenn sie alle Komponenten kennen.


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK Supremacy EVO Block
360x45 Radi
240x45 Radi
EK D5 XRES AGB Pumpen Kombo
alles mit 13/10er verschlaucht

aktuell keine Graka im Kreislauf


----------



## skyscraper (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du irgendwo Plexi oder sogar durchsichtige Schläuche, sodass man sehen kann, ob da was fließt? Evtl an Luftblasen, falls welche vorhanden sein sollten.


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fließt definitiv.
Hab auch gerade ma die Pumpe runtergeregelt und die Temperaturen steigen direkt auf über 70°C.
Bei voller Drehzahl hört man die Pumpe auch richtig arbeiten, also Durchfluss ist auf jedenfall da und eine D5 sollte doch eigentlich auch ordentlich power haben.

Was habt ihr denn so für Temperaturen?
Son kleiner CPU Block hat ja relativ wenig Metall, evtl kann der die Hitze nicht schnell genug an das Wasser abgeben.
Klar, mit dem Wasser jetzt hält er stundenlang die 60°C wobei ein Luftkühler immer und immer wärmer wird - aber halt vielleicht die Hitze schneller vom CPU bzw. dessen Sensor wegführen kann.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Und da jeder Radi/Register drei Seiten hat, ist es logischer Weise ein Volumen.



Aber strahlt nicht nur die Oberfläche der Finnen die Wärme ab und nicht der Inhalt?


----------



## skyscraper (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht hast Du noch Luft im Kühler? Das könnte der Grund sein. Wird der Kühler sehr warm an der Oberfläche?


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^ Sehr schöne Erklärung.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

diese agb kombis sind normalerweise nichs beste...jedoch habe ich keine eigenen erfahrungen sondern nur das was man so liest...dementssprechend kann ich das nun nich wirklich bewerten ob die wirklich so suboptimal sind


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja warm, also eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber auch direkt an der Bodenplatte ist der kaum warm.

Luft ist soweit man das sehen kann keine mehr drin.
Der hat ja nen Plexideckel, da sieht man das eigentlich ganz gut.

Evtl. ist das ja auch normal.
PCGH hatte vor ein paar Monaten auch mal ein CPU Block Test gemacht und in der Regel waren dort immer 25°C Differenz zwischen CPU Temp und Wasser Temp. 
Würde ja ungefähr hinkommen bei mir. Allerdings sind die Radis in meinem Setup für alles spätere auch schon ausgelegt, sodass sie für die reine CPU Kühlung etwas überdimensioniert sind.


Die Kombo ist am Anhang.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut dimensioniert is es schon...also is iwo anders der fehler...
ev die flussrichtung der cpu kühlers falsch?


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich gerade noch mal gecheckt, oben ist ja direkt OUT reingefräst und da gehts auch raus...

Thx für die Hilfe, aber nächster Vorschlag xD

Flüssigkeit ist DP Ultra, daran sollte es auch nicht liegen...


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was für nen cpu kühler hast du den?
falls du wie ich nen supremacy evo hast, ev die falsche jetplate oder den falschen indert (das kann auch beim supremacy (non evo) passieren)


----------



## skyscraper (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WLP hast Du wahrscheinlich ordnungsgemäß aufgetragen... Welche CPU überhaupt?


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ein i7 2600, nix besonderes.

Insert ist das für Sockel 115X und Jetplate ist die default bzw. universal drin sprich 0,25mm drin.
Als optimal für 115X ist wohl die 0,3mm, aber fünf hundertstel bringen keine 5 oder mehr Grad unterschied.

Wenn ich öfters mal das System durchtausche will ich auch nicht jedesmal die Jetplate ändern, deshalb ist die Universal drin.
Wie gesagt glaub nicht das die 0,05mm einen unterschied von mehreren Grad bringen.

Angeblich bringt eine optimierte Plate 1°C und das ist wohl auch schon mit aureizung von rundung und messtoleranzen.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ouh doch...
das macht unterschied... kumpel hat aufn 2500k das gleiche gemscht...
bei ihm hats n paar °C gebracht... muss nich sein das es bei dir der gleiche fehler ist...
ist halt nur im bereich des möglichen...
und warum wechselt msn den so oft das system? :O


----------



## PrincePaul (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann nächste Woche ein paar Bilder posten, die Wakü gehört zu nem Benchtable den ich gebaut habe bzw. dieses Wochenende fertig gestellt habe.
Quasi das Testsystem für meinen Blog.

Da kommt es schon mal vor das man andere Boards oder CPU´s hat... hoffentlich xD

Im Luxx hab ich das auch gerade nochmal gepostet und die meinten die Werte sind plausibel und das sich der Vorteil der Wakü erst bei höherem Takt, sprich OC bemerkbar machen wird.
Dort steigt die Temp dann wohl nicht mehr so stark an.

Ist ja nicht so das diese Werte schlecht sind, es ist halt meine erste Wakü, bzw. meine ersten Erfahrungen mit solch einem System und da hat es mich halt gewundert.
Gerade auch weil der EKWB Supremacy Evo wohl mit einer der besten Blöcke sein soll.
Aktuell ist die CPU ja auch noch @Stock Takt, aber das OC Profil wartet auch nur noch aufs laden, wenns sich dann auszahl ist ja auch in ordnung.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achso das ding läuft auf stock? xD
ich dachte das ding hat oc wegen den 60° lol...
non oc bekomm selbst ich mit liquid ultra unterm deckel 60° hin...für mich sind die werte wegen dem verlöteten hs trotzdem nich zu 100% plausibel


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider steht bei aquacomputer nicht wie die Wärmeleitpads  aquagratix HD6970 Typ 2 sind.
Ärgert mich etwas, da ich so nicht weiß welche ich jetzt brauchen um den Kühler wieder zu montieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag Shogy


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wo kann ich ihn fragen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wo kann ich ihn fragen?


Supportanfrage direkt bei Aqua-Computer oder "Shoggy" hier im Forum.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke.

Bleibt immer noch die Frage wie ich günstig an einen großen Radiator komme.


----------



## KempA (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Wärmeleitpasten.
Ich hab mir für mein System eine WaKü bestellt.
Als CPU-Kühler kommt der hier zum Einsatz: Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO (INTEL processor) ACETAL CLEAN | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Und als GPU-Kühler der hier: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-bl...al-nickel-waek-850.html?campaign=psm/geizhals

Jetzt bin ich eben auf der Suche nach einer WLP für auf die CPU und auf die GPU.
Eigentlich wollte ich diese hier nehmen: Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   , bin dann jedoch noch auf die hier gestoßen: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, 1g (15ml) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lohnt sich diese Paste aus Flüssigmetall? Die Bewertungen auf Mindfactory sind echt Bombe und die vorher/nachher-Temps die dort angegeben werden zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ich gebe jedoch nichts auf Mindfactory-Bewertungen und frage deshalb lieber euch hier.
Lohnen sich die 9€ für die Paste? ist sie wirklich wesentlich besser als die GC-Extreme?
Ich will meine CPU eben so weit wie möglich überdachten und da kommt es auf 2,3° schon an.
Ich frage mich auch ob die Paste zu meinen Kühlern überhaupt "kompatibel" ist? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man diese Pasten aus Flüssigmetall nicht mit allen Kühlern einsetzen kann.

Grüße


----------



## ClusterOP (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin leute

bin neu hier und will das ja eigentlich nicht hier posten finde aber nichts passendes.

habe ein problem mit meiner h80i.

sie ist nun seit einem jahr verbaut, nun zu dem problem, seit 2 tagen ist die temp auf 90 im idle.

ist die pumpe kaputt? der eine schlauch ist warm - heiß, und der andere kühl.

an denn lüftern liegt es nicht diese habe ich bereits gewechselt. 

und der witz an der sache, bei der firma wo ich die sachen bestellt habe, die sind insolvent, homepage tot und telefonnummer sowieso.

habt ihr eine idee? 

bitte um hilfe, danke im vorraus


----------



## Thaurial (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Du mußt eins bedenken, daß die Flüssigmetall-WLP nur schwer wieder entfernbar ist.
> Ich mußte den CPU und den Kühler nach der Demontage schleifen/polieren.
> Zudem war der Temp-Unterschied bei mir 5°C, was den Aufwand nicht lohnt.
> Ich benutze die Gelid-Paste seit Jahren und bin voll zufrieden, und mein CPU (4790K)
> ...



Ist deine CPU geköpft? Die Temperatur schaffe ich unter prime auch nicht mit niedrigerem Takt, auch bei übermäßger Radifläche bzw. ~30-33°C Wasser


----------



## KempA (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schonmals vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung bzgl der WLP Dann bleib ich bei der GC-Extreme.

Noch ne andere Frage:
Ich hab mir bei der eBay-Aktion letztens eine R9 290x für 215€ gesichert und wollte die jetzt eben wenn die WaKü ankommt direkt mit dem Rest des Systems unter Wasser setzen. Ich will alles auf einen Schlag machen, weil ich keine Lust hab das System später nochmal ablassen zu müssen.
Jetzt hatte ich mir eben direkt den Kühler von EK bestellt, welcher laut Händler heute ankommen sollte. Nun hab ich aber immer noch keine Versandbestätigung und auf einmal steht auf der Produktseite dass die Lieferzeit über 4 Wochen betragen kann. Hab da jetzt mal nachgefragt, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Bei den anderen sieht es auch nicht besser aus. Bei MF steht dass sie morgen angeblich Nachschub bekommen, aber da kostet das Teil direkt mal 150€ anstatt 120.
Ich hab keine Lust noch 4 Wochen zu warten und wollte, falls die Antwort vom Händler nicht so gut ausfällt, auf eine GTX980 umsteigen. Muss dazu sagen dass ich sowieso wieder lieber ein Nvidia hätte, da der Treibersupport da einfach wesentlich besser ist.
Jetzt sind die ja im Preis gefallen und ich hab mir mal alle unter 500€ angeschaut.  Da bleiben dann die 5 übrig. gtx980 in PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leider kenn ich mich noch nicht wirklich mit WaKüs aus und ich finde irgendwie auch nur Kühler für die Modelle von MSI, Asus und Gigabyte, welche direkt mehr kosten.
Hat da irgendjemand en Tipp für mich?


----------



## DOcean (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die von KFA ist im Ref Design daher sollten dann alle Ref Design Kühler passen....

-> gtx980 in PCIe mit KÃ¼hlung: Referenzdesign Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KempA (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank, dann weiß ich Bescheid.
Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Antwort vom Händler und wenn die schlecht ausfällt, bestell ich dann die.
Hoffe aber immer noch das alles klappt, dann war die Karte nämlich en Schnäppchen 

EDIT: Ich hab scheinbar den letzten verfügbaren Block bekommen    Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## P2063 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nach dem ich mich durch diverse Beispielkonfig- und Howto Threads gewälzt habe, hätte ich eine kurze Frage zur Dimensionierung des Radiators. 

Für ein nicht übertaktetes System mit CPU und Graka reicht anscheinend ein 360er oder 420er locker aus. So bald man allerdings irgendwas in Richtung OC machen will, werden direkt 9x120/MoRa oder gar mehrere davon empfohlen. Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Zwischenschritt für "eigentlich übertakte ich nix, hätte aber gern ausreichend Reserven zum rumspielen".

CPU wäre ein 4770K, Graka ist steinzeitlich aber wird durch eine 980Ti ersetzt die dann auch unter Wasser soll. Bisher hatte ich dafür mit einem 360er plus einem 120er Radiator geliebäugelt da ich von 120mm je abzuführender 75-100Watt gelesen habe und das noch gut in mein Gehäuse passt. Ist das ausreichend, oder soll ich mir lieber überlegen wo ich einen zweiten 360er Radiator unter bekomme wenn ich den Takt der 980Ti anfassen will?


----------



## Thaurial (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



P2063 schrieb:


> nach dem ich mich durch diverse Beispielkonfig- und Howto Threads gewälzt habe, hätte ich eine kurze Frage zur Dimensionierung des Radiators.
> 
> Für ein nicht übertaktetes System mit CPU und Graka reicht anscheinend ein 360er oder 420er locker aus. So bald man allerdings irgendwas in Richtung OC machen will, werden direkt 9x120/MoRa oder gar mehrere davon empfohlen. Mir fehlt da irgendwie der Zwischenschritt für "eigentlich übertakte ich nix, hätte aber gern ausreichend Reserven zum rumspielen".
> 
> CPU wäre ein 4770K, Graka ist steinzeitlich aber wird durch eine 980Ti ersetzt die dann auch unter Wasser soll. Bisher hatte ich dafür mit einem 360er plus einem 120er Radiator geliebäugelt da ich von 120mm je abzuführender 75-100Watt gelesen habe und das noch gut in mein Gehäuse passt. Ist das ausreichend, oder soll ich mir lieber überlegen wo ich einen zweiten 360er Radiator unter bekomme wenn ich den Takt der 980Ti anfassen will?



Der Mora3 wird denke ich oft empfohlen, weil er auch einfach gut ist.

Für ein single GPU System verwenden hier aber auch viele Leute interne Radiatoren. Ich auch.

Es kommt auch sehr auf deine Wünsche an. Du kannst mit einer Erweiterung durch nen 120er vielleicht nicht erwarten, dass das Syestem dann mit Lüftern um die 600rpm läuft. Setzt Du 2000rpm Lüfter drauf und dich die Lautstärke nicht stört, dann solltest Du mit den angesprochenen Reserven auskommen. Schau mal nach dem Thread von Willi4000. Der ist z.b mit kleiner Radifläche für Titan X zufrieden, da diese sonst noch laut er wären als ohne WaKü. Also alles Ansichtssache.
Meistens ist das Ziel jedoch mit der Wakü auch eine angenehmere Umgebung/Lautstärke zu schaffen, neben besseren OC Möglichkeiten.

Demnach: Wenn Du noch Platz für einen größeren Radiator im Gehäuse hast, dann gib die 30€ mehr aus um ihn einzubauen.


Vielleicht noch eine Analogie aus dem KFZ Bereich:
Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Hubraum!


----------



## DOcean (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende für meine Config (i7-2600k + GTX580 aka Thermi) auch "nur" 4x120 an Radifläche...

Geht gut die CPU ist übertaktet...

Die Analogie mit dem Hubraum passt


----------



## bennySB (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel hilft viel und um genau zu wissen wieviel Fläche du für ein teilübertaktetes System brauchst müsstest du halt genau wissen wieviel Watt der Prozessor erzeugen wird.


----------



## Ulami (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab leider derweil wenig zur Auswahl der richtigen Graka gefunden. Kann man das verkürzt wie folgt zusammenfassen?

Nimm die billigste Variante Karte  und schau obs einen Kühler gibt. Die Unterschiede in den Varianten macht man dann per OC eh wett.

Bin auf eine gebrauchte 290X+Kühler gestoßen und würd schon sehr mit ihr liebäugeln. Welcher Hersteller etc das ist, ist dann eigentlich nimmer wichtig?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du eh die karte unter Wasser setzen willst, kaufe im Referenzdesign.


----------



## KempA (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo, die Teile sind da und wenn ich morgen Zeit hab, ist es endlich soweit 
Es wird meine erste Wasserkühlung und nachdem ich mir eben die Teile mal angeschaut habe, hab ich direkt mal 2,3 Fragen an euch 

Bei meinen Radiatoren waren irgendwie sehr viele Schrauben dabei und ich hab keine Ahnung wofür die alle sind. Beim Nexxxos 420 st30 waren es glaub 24 Schrauben (mit 3 bzw 3,5 cm länge) und beim 280 xt45 waren es 16. Ich denke mal dass ich die Lüfter (Noiseblocker PK2) mit dem bei den Lüftern beiliegenden Montagematerial befestige, oder? Was mache ich dann mit den ganzen Schrauben die bei den Radiatoren beiliegen und wie kann ich die dann am Ende befestigen? Irgendwie wurde ich beim betrachten der Teile nicht so schlau, wie ich das vorher erwartet hätte.

Meine zweite Frage bezieht sich auf den Temperatursensor. Ich habe diesen Sensor Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany    Hier liegt ein Dichtungsring bei, aber ich weiß nicht auf welche Seite dieser kommt. Ich denke mal dass das kurze Ende des Sensors am Ende auf die CPU geschraubt wird und in das längere, breitere Ende kommt die Tülle? Hierzu hab ich mal ein Bild angehängt.

Meine letzte Frage (für den Moment ) bezieht sich dann auf die Tüllen selbst. Hierzu habe ich auch Bilder angehängt. Ist es richtig das hintere Teil einfach mal über den Schlauch zu ziehen und das vordere Teil auf den Schlauch aufszustecken, um das dann am Ende so zu verschrauben? Wie ihr auf dem einen Bild sieht, hab ich die Tülle leider nicht mehr ganz zu bekommen und ich denke nicht, dass das so sein soll?

Schonmals vielen Dank, Jungs


----------



## bennySB (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Tüllen hast du so richtig angeschlossen, die dürfen am Ende auch nicht mehr ganz zu gehen. Drehst du sie zu weit zerstörst du dir den Schlauch dazwischen (sie gehen ja jetzt nicht mehr ganz zu weil nun ja Material dazwischen ist) 

Der Dichtungsring müsste eigentlich auf die Seite vom Außengewinde kommen, beim Innengewinde kommen ja Komponenten mit eigenen Dichtungen rein. 

Bei den Radiatoren sind immer so viele Schrauben dabei um flexibel bei der Montage zu sein. Die Schrauben dürfen ja nicht zu weit rein gedreht werden da du dir ansonsten die Lamellen zerstörst. Daher musst du einfach schauen wie du alles montieren willst und dann nimmst du die richtige Länge und kannst den Rest "theoretisch" wegwerfen.


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im normalfall nimmt man die kürzeren Schrauben und nicht die Schrauben von den Lüftern, die passen nämlich nicht in den Radiator.  Die Schrauben werden durch die 2 Löcher der Lüfter in den Radiator geschraubt.


greetz


----------



## KempA (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank ihr beide   Aber wie genau bekomm ich jetzt die Radiatoren ans Gehäuse?
Vorne würd ich da wohl einfach die PK2 mit dem Gehäuse verschrauben (mit dem beiliegenden Gummiring dazwischen, falls da passt), aber oben ist ja der Radiator an der Wand und die Lüfter hängen nach unten
Die Fragen kommen euch bestimmt dumm vor, aber was ich so gelesen hab, beschädigt man da schnell was und das würde ich gerne vermeiden


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe dafür normale Laufwerksschrauben benutzt. 


greetz


----------



## KempA (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab jetzt alles zusammengebaut, aber es läuft net 
Wollte jetzt das Wasser einfüllen, aber das Netzteil (BeQuiet P10 550W) springt nicht an. Ich hab das NT mit dem, bei der Pumpe beiliegenden, Stecker überbrückt und zusätzlich noch einen DVD-Brenner und eine Festplatte angeschlossen, aber es läuft einfach nicht an


----------



## Joungmerlin (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Häng mal noch ein oder zwei Lüfter mit dran.


----------



## sh4sta (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt alles zusammengebaut, aber es läuft net
> Wollte jetzt das Wasser einfüllen, aber das Netzteil (BeQuiet P10 550W) springt nicht an. Ich hab das NT mit dem, bei der Pumpe beiliegenden, Stecker überbrückt und zusätzlich noch einen DVD-Brenner und eine Festplatte angeschlossen, aber es läuft einfach nicht an



Auch richtig rum?   (ist mir in der Eile am Anfang passiert  ) Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt noch ein paar Lüfter dran.  Ich hab mir extra zum befüllen nen kleines 40 Watt(kp genau, von Phobya) zum befüllen/entlüften geholt. So kann ich alles schon verkabeln^^


greetz


----------



## ratzefummel (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt alles zusammengebaut, aber es läuft net
> Wollte jetzt das Wasser einfüllen, aber das Netzteil (BeQuiet P10 550W) springt nicht an. Ich hab das NT mit dem, bei der Pumpe beiliegenden, Stecker überbrückt und zusätzlich noch einen DVD-Brenner und eine Festplatte angeschlossen, aber es läuft einfach nicht an



Das "Problem" hatte ich auch. Obwohl ich den Stecker, und ein paar Laufwerke angeschlossen hatte, tat sich nichts. Nachdem ich das Netzteil an das Mainboard angeschlossen hatte, funktionierte es allerdings (habe das P10 650W).

Edit: Aus dem Aquacomputer-Forum, auch wenn es nicht allzu aktuell ist:



> Wir werden den Überbückungsstecker demnächst aus dem Lieferumfang nehmen, da fast kein NT mehr nur mit der Pumpe läuft. Dafür haben die NT einfach heute zuviel Leistung. Mit der kleinen Pumpe alleine geht einfach nichts in deren Regelung.
> Dann bleibt nur das befüllen mit angeschlossenen Mainboard oder ext. NT.


----------



## KempA (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War alles richtig angeschlossen, aber irgendwie wollte es einfach nicht 
Weil ich nicht lange warten konnte, hab ich direkt nen Kumpel angerufen und der kam mit seinem PC. Haben die Pumpe dann da angeschlossen und alles volllaufen lassen. Achgott hat das schön ausgesehen      Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ich die Radfläche ausreichend dimensioniert habe 

EDIT: Was würdet ihr für ne Wassertemperatur empfehlen? Hab im Moment im Aquaero noch 26° als Ziel, aber ich denke dass kann man auch ruhig etwas höher stellen?


EDIT2: Was sagt ihr zu den Temps? Ich habd as Gefühl, dass die WLPÜ (GC Extreme) vllt etwas zu dick ist und die Temps deshalb "schlecht" sind..
Die Screens sind einmal Prime 27.9, 1344k und einmal 28.6, Small FFTs. Nach 20 Minuten GTA5 war die CPU maximal 55° und die GPU 47°.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

wenn ich eine Wasserkühlung befülle stecke ich ja alle Geräte ab.
Muss auch zwingend der obere ?4,6,8 pin Cpu Stecker? ausgesteckt werden? Oder wird die Cpu damit direkt mit Strom versorgt?
Dieser liegt leider so eng am oberen Radiator das ich dafür diesen ausbauen müsste.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den 24 pol ATX Stecker ab hast reicht das. Am cpu Stecker liegt eh erst Spannung an, wenn der ATX Stecker eingesteckt bzw Ader Grün mit Masse verbunden ist


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Wenn du den 24 pol ATX Stecker ab hast reicht das. Am cpu Stecker liegt eh erst Spannung an, wenn der ATX Stecker eingesteckt bzw Ader Grün mit Masse verbunden ist




Wenn ich das Netzteil mit einer Büroklammer überbrücke ist aber immernoch kein Strom auf dem CPU Stecker?!
Oder ist dies die Ader grün mit Masse?


----------



## Thaurial (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grün ist PS_ON, schwarz Masse.

Daher ja, das ist das gleiche wie wenn Du den Power Button drückst. 

Die Frage bleibt daher, ob es was macht, dass die CPU Stecker noch drin sind - würd ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uiuiui habe gerade auf der Alphacool Seite gelesen:


Wenn das Netzteil überbrückt wird und die Stromversorgung der CPU verbunden bleibt (4-oder 8-Pin Anschluss am Mainboard), führt das zur unwiderruflichen Vernichtung von Mainboard und CPU.


Damit hat sich die Frage wohl erledigt


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, macht nichts; )


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Nein, macht nichts; )



Macht nichts? Was denn nun? Auf der Seite steht es wird direkt zerstört


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den Atx Stecker rausnimmst ist doch nichts gebrückt. Da kann doch nivhts kaputt gehen.

Falls du den ATX Stecker uberbrückst um die Pumpe in Betrieb zu nehmen wuerd ich den Stecker natürlich abziehen, 

Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das meine ich ja
Ich will den 24Pol Stecker vom Mainboard abziehen und per Büroklammer überbrücken, damit ich die Pumpe zum Laufen bekomme und das System befüllen kann.
Scheinbar wird die CPU und das Mainboard dann zerstört wenn der CPU Stecker eingesteckt ist.


----------



## Teddybaer123 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten du nimmst ein anderes Netzteil und lässt deinen gesamten PC vom Strom. 
Wenn du das nicht hast, solltest du am besten alle Stecker abstecken, damit du auf Nummer Sicher gehst.

Nichts wäre ärgerlicher, als wenn du das Risiko eingehst und du danach CPU und Mainboard neu kaufen musst.


----------



## MrPsyco (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein das meine Aquastream zu schwach ist für mein neues Setup?

Verbaut ist

2xgtx970 g1 mit ekwb fullcover
AC cuplex kryos xt
Ekwb ramkühler
Mobo kühler fullcover 
1x140 radi
1x480radi
1x360 rad
1x240 radi

Da mein Druflusssensor (AC High Flow) nur noch 0 l/h anzeigt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der high-flow kann glaube ich nichts unter 40l/h anzeigen. oder war es doch 20l/h? allerdings würde mich es bei der menge an komponenten nicht wundern. alleine die radiatoren dürften gut bremsen...  
hast du deine pumpe mal voll aufgedreht., ohne rücksicht auf deine ohren?


----------



## MrPsyco (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ab 40l/h. Die läuft auf 89Hz (6000 1/min) und der Sensor zeigt nichts an.


----------



## sh4sta (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft die Pumpe denn? Sieht man irgendwo Wasser fliessen? Kabel vom High Flow richtig eingesteckt? High Flow vllt Kaputt oder das Kabel? Wären jetzt so die ersten Sachen die ich kontrollieren würde(falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast)


greetz


*edit*  

Der High Flow zeigt unter 40l/h an.^^


----------



## MrPsyco (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja läuft. Blasen waren beim Befüllen zu sehen. Highflow hat zwischendurch was angezeigt aber nur kurz. 9l/h stand da... muss aber nicht stimmen da es ja unter 40l/h nicht richtig funktionert.


----------



## sh4sta (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> allerdings würde mich es bei der menge an komponenten nicht wundern. alleine die radiatoren dürften gut bremsen...



Also hab bei YT schon größere Systeme gesehen und die AS hat die geschafft. Aber ausschliessen Aufgrund von Videos kann man es natürlich nicht. Hab selber keine, deswegen kann ich zur Pumpe an sich nicht viel sagen. Das überlass ich lieber mal Leute mit mehr Ahnung/Erfahrung von/mit der AS^^


greetz


----------



## Taximan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*MrPsyco*

Das ist eine Menge Zeug, wo das Wasser durch muss. Ob das bei dir mit der einen Pumpe noch funktioniert? Mitentscheidend ist deine Verschlauchung. Die sollte nach Möglichkeit mit wenig engen Radien verlegt sein, um einen guten Durchfluß zu haben. Sinnvoll wären ein paar Bilder von deinem System, worauf man deine Kühlung sehen kann.


----------



## MrPsyco (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann sieht das schlecht aus. Ohne Radien und Winkel ging das  gar nicht. Wie kann ich denn hier Bilder hochladen? Gibt es denn Pumpen für PC wakü die mehr leisten können als meine ohne extrem laut zu werden?


----------



## MrPsyco (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo hab ich 169. Einheit weiss ich nicht mehr


----------



## MrPsyco (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoffe doch nicht so alt ist der noch nicht... Ich hoffe man aknn auf dem Bild etwas erkennen hatte gerade nir mein Handy zu hand.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja
> Ich will den 24Pol Stecker vom Mainboard abziehen und per Büroklammer überbrücken, damit ich die Pumpe zum Laufen bekomme und das System befüllen kann.
> Scheinbar wird die CPU und das Mainboard dann zerstört wenn der CPU Stecker eingesteckt ist.



Ich kann keine verbindlichen Angaben machen, da ich es nicht mit allen Mainboards testen werde und diese Kombination nicht spezifiziert ist. Aber im Normalfall sollte das Mainboard nicht beschädigt werden. Trotzdem versorgt man bei angeschlossenem CPU-Stecker und laufendem Netzteil definitiv die CPU mit Strom. Solange deren Kühlung nicht gewährleistet ist, ist davon also dringend abzuraten – zum Beispiel bei Befüllung einer Wasserkühlung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe entweder das System komplett angeschlossen befüllt, oder gar nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## DOcean (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende immer externe kleine NT von sowas: Logilink Adapter USB 2.0 to 2,5 + 3,5 Zoll IDE + SATA: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Geht besser als manches PC-NT ist z.B viel kompakter...


----------



## Ulami (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich verwende immer externe kleine NT von sowas: Logilink Adapter USB 2.0 to 2,5 + 3,5 Zoll IDE + SATA: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Geht besser als manches PC-NT ist z.B viel kompakter...



Was es nich so alles gibt *staun* ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, so was hab' ich mir genau dafür auch zugelegt; kostet nicht viel und spart 'ne Menge Mühe...


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich verwende immer externe kleine NT von sowas: Logilink Adapter USB 2.0 to 2,5 + 3,5 Zoll IDE + SATA: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Geht besser als manches PC-NT ist z.B viel kompakter...



Genau das habe ich mir eben bestellt 

Wofür brauche ich eigentlich den 3Pin Anschluss an der Magicool DCP450?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn da nur ein pin belegt ist, ist der zum auslesen der Drehzahl.


----------



## Raketenjoint (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich überlege mir, meine Waküanschlüsse schwarz zu lackieren. Worauf sollte ich achten? Es sind meist günstige teile gewissen. Einige sind geriffelt.
1) Gummis muss ich wohl entfernen?
2) Damit kein Lack in den Kreislauf gelangt, muss ich innen mit etwas auspolstern?
3) Wie soll ich die gescheit anrauen und reinigen?
4) Grundierung nötig?
5) Am besten wohl auf Zahnstocher befestigen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Anschlüsse solltest du nur dort lackieren, wo es später sichtbar ist. Also nur von aussen und auch nicht die gewinde. Alles andere muss dir wer anders sagen


----------



## Speeedymauss (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey zusammen, ich habe mal ne Frage:
Ich habe meine Luffis jetzt über meine Aquastream gesteuert, nur gibt die Pumpe mindest 1,7V raus, was dafür sorgt, das die LEDs meine Luffis an gehen und die Dinger brummen.
Geht das nicht auch irgendwie, dass die Pumpe 0V ausgibt?


----------



## skyscraper (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne es ausprobiert zu haben: Haken bei "Minimalleistung halten" entfernt?


----------



## Azzteredon (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Wieso bietet AT eigentlich keinerlei Zeug von EKWB an? Ziemlich nervig immer bei AT und CK zu bestellen :3


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hatten 2013(?) Differenzen soweit ich weiß. Ging glaube um "Nachbauten".

Hardware Labs hatte glaube auch Probleme mit Caseking vor nicht allzu langer Zeit.


----------



## Azzteredon (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachbauten? Inwiefern? 

Naja, beim Zeug von HWLabs stimmt auch das P/L Verhältnis nicht. Wobei der SR1 ziemlich interessant gewesen wäre, aber bei CK nicht mehr im Angebot ist. 

Hab ich mich vorhin nur mal so gefragt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning und EK Water Blocks beenden Kooperation im Streit Hier ist die News. Bei HWLabs gabs glaube nur die Nachricht auf deren Webseite.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

liquidextasy verkauft auch nicht mehr über AT


----------



## Joselman (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde nie nie wieder irgendwelche Kunststoffteile in meinem Kreislauf verbauen!!!

Mein Filter hat nach mehreren Montaen auf einmal winzige Risse bekommen und natürlich hab ich das erst bemerkt als es tropfte. Ich hab viel Glück gehabt, da es nur auf den unteren Radiator getropft ist. Zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegangen dabei. 

Wieder einmal muss ich feststellen: wer billig kauft kauft zweimal....


----------



## Speeedymauss (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ohne es ausprobiert zu haben: Haken bei "Minimalleistung halten" entfernt?



jep, sons würden die auch laufen und nicht nur brummen (min ist 80%)


----------



## skyscraper (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denkt ihr, ich bekomme meinen i5-3450 mit einem 420er Radi im Deckel des Primo passiv gekühlt?


----------



## bennySB (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh schwer zu sagen, aber ich würde mal schätzen das du selbst mit nem kleinen Luftzug im Gehäuse damit Probleme bekommst. 
Es würde vielleicht gehen wenn der Radi extern steht und somit beidseitig mit frischer Luft umspült wird. 

Ist aber nur ne Schätzung von mir, vielleicht hat es ja schon jemand getestet.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uff ich denke passiv nein... aba was spricht gegen nen paar lüfter die mit 50ürpm oder so lwufen? leise und kühlt dann shon um einiges beser... je nach radiart...

und radis oben sind gut...wenn man sich den efekt zunuttze mact... mein case ist gedämmt.. vorne und unten links (2ter radi) wird luft ins case gevlasen.... der lradi oben zieht die warme luft raus... ich habe keinen wärmestau und neinerlei probs...
temösensor im case sagt lufttemp 26°C bei vollast 28,5°C wassertemp und 25% lüfter rpm...

man mus sich den kaminefekt nur zunuze machen


----------



## skyscraper (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor ich gefragt habe, hätte ich es ja auch einfach mal testen können  Ich habe jetzt die Lüfter mal abgeschaltet und lasse Prime laufen. Habe jetzt nach 10 Minuten etwa 40° Wassertemperatur und die CPU ist im Durchschnitt bei etwas weniger als 60°. Ich lasse das jetzt mal noch eine Weile laufen, dann werde ich ja sehen, was bei rauskommt. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten trotzdem


----------



## bennySB (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommst halt such immer auf den Zeitraum drauf an in dem du es nutzen willst. 
Nach und nach wird es sich immer weiter hoch schaukeln von der Temperatur.


----------



## skyscraper (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, deswegen versuche ich das ja zu testen. Ich denke, wenn es so eine Stunde läuft und sich irgendwann einpendelt, kann ich es als "gesund" einstufen. Ich bin mittlerweile bei 44,5° Wasser und maximal 67° CPU. Das wird aber sicher nochmal mehr werden.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jop das schaukelt sich hoch... das wird noch aben zwar mit der zeit langsamer ... aber die 80°C cpu temp dürftest du problemlos innerhalb 2h ereichen... da die cpu ja auch nur verklebt und nicht gelötet ist... bei ner verlöteten schaukelt es sich auch hocv...nur hald langsamer wegn dem beseren übergan


----------



## bennySB (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Sicherheit und auch wenn es langsam geht, dann steigt damit ja auch deine Raumtemperatur und damit wieder die Wassertemperatur


----------



## skyscraper (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Experiment jetzt mal abgebrochen, weil 50° Wassertemperatur dann doch nicht so gesund sind. Nach über einer halben Stunde waren es 49°, bei 22° Lufttemperatur und die CPU hat sich aber weiterhin tapfer unter oder bei fast 70° gehalten. Daraus schließe ich, dass es für alltägliche Aufgaben durchaus in Ordnung wäre. Wenn man aber seine CPU dauerhaft zu 100% auslasten möchte, sollte man Lüfter verbauen.

Danke an alle, sky


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glück gehabt... es gibt einige arten von schläuchen die ab 60°C wassertemp anfanng langsam risig/ purös zu werden.... auch könen die flocken usw....
hab das mal in irgend nem video auf youtube gesehen... 30min 62°C wasertemp und der erste schlauch wurde undicht und flockte.... die pumpe di danach gezeigt wurde.... die wil ich nich waubermachen müsen xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch 45°C+ Wassertemperatur mit meiner WaKü. Aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Probleme zwecks Ausflockung, Schläuchen etc.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sagte ja 60°C+^^
auch sind qualitätsschläuche da meist stabiler... aber gibt ja so noname schläuche...die scheinen gröstenteils davon betroffen zu sein


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja... aber must mal gucken.. wenn man bisel sucht, findet man einige beschwerden von leute die dacten si kaufne bilig schläuche und bei wasertemps von 50°C+ das flocken anfing...
hab mich vor knap nen jahr vorm zusamenbau der wakü informiert... seitdem weder sowas gesucht noch drauf geachtet...da ich lieber bewährte als bilige sahcne nutze


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 

bräuchte gerade mal dringend Rat. Habe meine Wakü nun zusammengebaut.
Pumpe mit Wasser gefüllt.
Alle Geräte abgemacht bis auf Laufwerk, lüftersteuerung und Pumpe.
Den Mainboardstecker habe ich mit einer Büroklammer überbrückt.
Wenn ich das Netzteil nun einschalte läuft dieses, das Laufwerk und die Lüftersteuerung.
Jedoch tut sich bei der Pumpe nichts.
Die Pumpe ist am selben Kabel angeschlossen wie das Lauferk per SATA.
Ist übrigens eine Magicool DCP450.

Hab ich irgendwo einen Fehler drin oder ist die Pumpe defekt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Kann einige Ursachen haben.
> 1. die Pumpe ist defekt
> 2. das Pumpenförderrad/Antriebswelle hängt fest (weiß nicht was die Pumpe hat)
> 3. der Stromanschluß der Pumpe hat Probleme
> 4. oder sie ist zu schwach, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich



Bleibt wohl nur eine Reklamation.
Dann kann Caseking mal zeigen wie deren Support ist


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bräuchte gerade mal dringend Rat. Habe meine Wakü nun zusammengebaut.
> Pumpe mit Wasser gefüllt.
> ...



Also irgendwie funktioniert es jetzt doch.
Habe den AGB halb leer gemacht.
Ist das normal das die Pumpe nicht geht, wenn der AGB komplett voll ist?!
Habe nirgends was darüber gefunden.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

öh also meine pumpe läuft einwandrei mit volem agb... habs eben getestet....
zu viel gewicht das von oben aufs pumpenrad drückt?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm keine Ahnung. Auf jedenfalls jetzt läufts und ich bin happy


----------



## Trash123 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hattest du vllt den AGB zu geschraubt???


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Arg scheinbar doch kaputt die Pumpe. Habe jetzt alles befüllt und den Deckel wieder verschlossen.

Jetzt drückt sich aber Wasser aus der Deckelspalte

Das darf ja nicht sein oder ist das normal?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du hast nen pumpe agb kombigerät oder?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau die Magicool DCP450.
Hab jetzt alles wieder abgebaut und Schicks zurück.

Kein guter start in die Wasserkühlungs Welt


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die kombigeräte solen nich so gut sein...beim kumpel gings auch nich wie er wolte... er is such auf getrente geräte ungestigen und läuft seit dem


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So. Es ist zwar jetzt sehr peinlich aber es läuft alles. 

Und zwar kann man bei dem AGB das Acrylglas abschrauben. Habe das durch Zufall bei google gesehen. Also Deckel und Boden abgeschraubt, Dichtrichte neu eingesetzt und das ganze wieder fest zugedreht.
Siehe da es ist dicht.

An sich ist die Pumpe super. Scheint ziehmlich kraft zu haben und hören tu ich keinen Mucks von der Pumpe.

Also an alle die die Magicool DCP450 verbauen: Zieht vorher den Deckel und den Boden fest! 

Habe gerade mal Prime angeworfen.

Vorher Luftkühlung: 79 Grad
Jetzt Wasserkühlung: 61 Grad
CPU: 3570K @ 1,23Volt @ 4,5GHZ

Denke 61 Grad ist eine gute Temperatur, dafür das er nicht geköpft ist?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Magicool ist kein Hersteller, der in der Regel für gute Qualität steht.
> Zudem sind die Pumpendaten der DCP450 nicht berauschend.


In den meisten Tests kommt die Kombi aber gut weg.


----------



## Kurry (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Magicool würde ich wohl auch eher noch das Plexiglas selber tempern. Wobei ich glaub bei der aktuellen Revision der DCP450 stehen die Gewinde nicht mehr in Medienkontakt!


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch bei der neuen Version stehen sie leider wieder in Medienkontakt. Bei der ersten taten sie es nicht . Dafür sind es bei der neuen Version außengewinde. Sie sehen radial also nur Druckspannungen, was das Problem entschärft (und nebenbei besser aussieht, weil die Gewinde verdeckt sind). Tempern ist bei Plexiglas ABs aber grundsätzlich kein Fehler - nicht nur bei Magicool.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was tempern bedeutet habe ich gerade ergoogelt. Aber wofür das bei einer Wasserkühlung gut sein soll versteh ich leider nicht 
Kann das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PMMA (oft Acryl- oder Plexiglas genannt) ist ein recht spröder Kunststoff der im Zusammenspiel mit bestimmten Alkoholen oder anderen Lösungsmitteln und Zugspannungen die sowohl als Lastspannungen als auch als Eigenspannungen auftreten können mit einer Art Spannungsrisskorrosion (SRK) reagiert. Das ist zwar kein klassischer Korrosionsvorgang wie man ihn von Metallen her kennt, aber die Morphologie der Rissausbreitung gleicht der Spannungsrisskorrosion in Metallen, weshalb es auch bei PMMA so genannt wird.

Dabei entstehen Risse im Material die sich schnell ausbreiten und ein charakteristisches Schadensbild ergeben. Oft geht der AB dabei nicht komplett zu Bruch, aber er wird undicht. Besonders heimtückisch dabei ist die Tatsache, dass die Risse so fein sind, dass man sie sich kaum erkennen kann solange der AB von innen mit Kühlmittel benetzt ist, weil dieses in die Risse kriecht und die Rissflanken so fast unsichtbar macht. Viele haben schon nicht schlecht gestaunt als sie ihren AB mal wegen Umbaus trockengelegt haben und nach dem Trocknen plötzlich feststellen mussten, dass die Plexiglasröhre mit großen Rissen  geradezu durchsetzt war. Druckspannungen sind bezüglich SRK übrigens unkritisch. 

Besonders tückisch sind Zugeigenspannungen die bei der Bearbeitung vom PMMA im Material zurückbleiben. Die Gewinde sind hier besonders empfindlich und dienen oft als Ausgangspunkt für Risse. Selbst wenn ein Teil nicht belastet wird wirken Zugeigenspannungen im Material und können SRK auslösen sobald zusätzlich auch nur geringste Mengen wirksamer Lösungsmittel wie Ethanol vorhanden sind. Dann kann es zu Rissausbreitung ausgehend von mikroskopischen Kratzern oder Inhomogenitäten kommen. 
Das Tempern dient dazu die Eigenspannungen aus der Bearbeitung zu annhihileren (d. h. die Spannungen abzubauen). Wirken keine Zugspannungen (weder Last- noch Eigenspannungen) ist PMMA zumindest in Bezug auf SRK recht unempfindlich, selbst wenn einwertige Alkohole oder andere mäßig aggressive Lösungsmittel ins Spiel kommen. 
Leider haben die meisten Hersteller von Plexiglas-ABs bereits vor Jahren gemerkt, dass es Kunden nahezu unmöglich ist nachzuweisen, das so entstandene Schäden nicht durch falsche Handhabung oder den Einsatz nicht zugelassener Kühlmittel verursacht wurden. Außerdem ist tempern ein zeit- und energieaufwändiger Prozess den man sich bei so billigen Produkten natürlich auch gern spart. 

Deshalb ist es ratsam neue ABs am besten noch vor dem ersten Einsatz selbst zu tempern. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber ein Ofen mit dem man eine Temperatur im Bereich zwischen 70 und 80° genau und dauerhaft halten kann. Ideal wäre natürlich ein Laborofen. Viele Haushaltsöfen neigen leider zum Überschwingen bei der Temperaturregelung. Schon geringfügig zu hohe Temperaturen führen aber dazu, dass das Material schmilzt oder Blasen wirft. Ist die Temperatur zu niedrig bleibt der Annihilations-Effekt aus oder die Temperzeit muss extrem erhöht werden. Tempern ist ein Diffusionsprozess auf molekularer Ebene und Diffusionsprozesse sind grundsätzlich zeitaufwändig. Je höher aber die Temperatur desto schneller geht´s. 
Die meisten Plexiglas ABs sind aus kurzkettigem Plexiglas XT (extrudiertes PMMA). Hier sollte man keinesfalls 80°C überschreiten. Besser man peilt nur 70°C oder 75°C an und hält die Temperatur etwas länger wenn man sich der Regelcharakteristik seines Ofens nicht 100%ig sicher ist. 

Am besten heizt man den Ofen auf die Zieltemperatur vor und nutzt ein Ofenthermometer zu Überwachung. Nun stellt man die Plexiglasröhre aufrecht auf einen Keramikteller und diesen mittig ins Ofenrohr. Nun muss die Temperatur für eine Zeit die sich nach der Materialstärke richtet gehalten werden und keinesfalls unterschritten werden (bei 5mm min. 2,5h bzw. min. 0,5h pro mm Materialstärke). Dann schaltet man den Ofen ab, lässt die Tür aber zu bis er auf 30°C oder weniger abgekühlt ist. Erst dann öffnet man den Ofen und entnimmt die hoffentlich unverformte aber nun getemperte Röhre. Ein optischer Unterschied zu vorher sollte nicht erkennbar sein. Der Effekt beschränkt sich wi


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin immer wieder begeistert von deinen super ausführlichen Antworten.
Du solltest einen Orden dafür bekommen 

Nach welchen Zeit traten denn bei den Leuten diese Undichtigkeiten auf? Redet man da eher von Wochen oder Jahren?

Bei mir habe ich jetzt destilliertes Wasser + Autokühlermittel reingegeben. Da sollte ja kein Alkohol drin sein der den Prozess beschleunigt oder?


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit Magicool sind unterirdisch.



Und die wären?


----------



## Kurry (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Doch bei der neuen Version stehen sie leider wieder in Medienkontakt. Bei der ersten taten sie es nicht . Dafür sind es bei der neuen Version außengewinde.



Ahh, danke für die Korrektur!


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es heute überhaupt noch getemperte agbs?


----------



## loewe0887 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hy... habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe jetzt seit einer Weile eine richtige Wakü in meinem privaten Sys. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Bekomme einen bestimmten Ton von meiner Pumpe: EHEIM in der Alphacool Eheimstation 2 nicht weg. Selbst 10 cm Schaumstoff Bringen nichts. Schrank darunter ist auch nicht mehr schuld. Weiß nicht was das soll. Pumpe Steht auf dem Boden des Gehäuses. Bringt ein anderer Ort etwas wo ich die Pumpe platziere? Kann ich mir nicht richtig denken da dann die Entkopplung sehr schwierig ist.  Luft ist auch keine im SYS.... Habe sogar gerade den AGB bis zur Kotzgrenze gefüllt. XD 

Kann es sein das die Pumpen irgendwann lauter (was logisch ist wegen Lager) bzw. dabei ein Ton mit einer scheiß Frequenz entsteht? Ist auch schon ziemlich alt. Wurde mal mit einem S-1366 MainBoard betrieben....

Falls ihr keine Idee habt, könnt ihr eine Leise Pumpe (entscheidend ist Geräuscharm) empfehlen!?! Dazu vl. noch einen guten AGB.... Brauch kein zu großer sein, optisch aber ansprechend. AGB kann auch eine Variante sein die in einen 3,5 Zoll Schacht passt....


----------



## illousion (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Hy... habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe jetzt seit einer Weile eine richtige Wakü in meinem privaten Sys. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Bekomme einen bestimmten Ton von meiner Pumpe: EHEIM in der Alphacool Eheimstation 2 nicht weg. Selbst 10 cm Schaumstoff Bringen nichts. Schrank darunter ist auch nicht mehr schuld. Weiß nicht was das soll. Pumpe Steht auf dem Boden des Gehäuses. Bringt ein anderer Ort etwas wo ich die Pumpe platziere? Kann ich mir nicht richtig denken da dann die Entkopplung sehr schwierig ist.  Luft ist auch keine im SYS.... Habe sogar gerade den AGB bis zur Kotzgrenze gefüllt. XD
> 
> Kann es sein das die Pumpen irgendwann lauter (was logisch ist wegen Lager) bzw. dabei ein Ton mit einer scheiß Frequenz entsteht? Ist auch schon ziemlich alt. Wurde mal mit einem S-1366 MainBoard betrieben....
> 
> Falls ihr keine Idee habt, könnt ihr eine Leise Pumpe (entscheidend ist Geräuscharm) empfehlen!?! Dazu vl. noch einen guten AGB.... Brauch kein zu großer sein, optisch aber ansprechend. AGB kann auch eine Variante sein die in einen 3,5 Zoll Schacht passt....



Wenn das Problem erst seit kurzem ist, scheint es wohl mechanischer natur zu sein und wird sich vermutlich auch nicht verbessern, eher im gegenteil.
Ich habe eine Eheim 1046 und finde die sehr leise, meine Festplatte ist deutlich lauter. Ansonsten werden die Laing DDCs hier von vielen empfohlen, denke aber die sind lauter :/
Du kannst es auch so wie ich machen und dir ne standard Eheim besorgen die tauchen und dann über ne externe Alphacool Platine betreiben. macht das ganze noch mal leiser


----------



## Ulami (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> [PMMA tempern...]



Hat das auch einen noch nicht angesprochenen Sinn für PMMA-Sichtfenster von Gehäusen?


----------



## Ulami (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollt mich hier auch nochmal melden und mich für die ganzen Tipps bedanken. Mittlerweile is meine WaKü mitsamt Define S gekommen und auch schon fertig eingebaut. Bin bisher sehr begeistert und freu mich auf den zukünftigen Ausbau mit der GPU (welche es auch immer werden mag).

5x140 is für den 2600k OC zwar ein drastischer Overkill, aber ich konnt mich einfach noch nicht auf eine GPU festlegen.

Ich wollte berichten, wie sich die Phanteks PH-F140SP auf den Radiatoren so schlagen und muss sagen, dass ich beeindruckt bin. Die laufen so früh an und sind dabei einfach lautlos. Wenn man sie aus dem Gehäuse hören kann, haben sie schon weit genug Leistung um den 2600k@4,5GHz im Prime95 unter deltaT=10° zu halten. Derweil ist mein PC extrem leise, wobei ich jetzt spät abends bei geschlossenen Fenstern doch die Aquastream @50Hz leicht erahnen kann.

Toll find ich auch die LEDs in den beiden Frontradiatoren. Die leuchten den 880er Aqualis richtig geil aus, wobei ich den leider doch vollgefüllt habe, weil mir das Geplätscher auf dauer zu nervig war. (Hatte schon eine schaltbare Zuleitung überlegt, um entweder Steigleitung oder Boden zu versorgen)

Gesteuert werden alle 5 Lüfter (2mit LED, 3 ohne) über die AS XT Ultra und dieses kleine Wunderwerk:
https://geizhals.at/phanteks-pwm-fan-hub-lueftersteuerung-6-kanal-ph-pwhub-01-a1161541.html
Sollte eigentlich PWM auf 3pol umwandeln, was für eine Mainboardsteuerung am Anfang praktisch war.
Nun hab ich aber den Ausgang der AS auf den ersten Anschluss(1.Ausgang, nicht PWM-Eingang) gelegt und siehe da: Die anderen angeschlossenen 3polLüfter übernehmen die Spannung und sind voll synchron bzw von der Pumpe geregelt. Der gehts laut Aquasuit prima, auch bei 1,8W Nennleistung eines einzelnen Lüfters. Die werden scheinbar aktiv über den Sata-Anschluss gepowert.

Das gebrauchte Paket mit den 5Lüftern (2mit LED), diesem Hub und den Entkopplergummis für 40€ war für mich ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Trash123 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wäre es dann mit paar Bildchen???


----------



## DOcean (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Hy... habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe jetzt seit einer Weile eine richtige Wakü in meinem privaten Sys. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Bekomme einen bestimmten Ton von meiner Pumpe: EHEIM in der Alphacool Eheimstation 2 nicht weg. Selbst 10 cm Schaumstoff Bringen nichts. Schrank darunter ist auch nicht mehr schuld. Weiß nicht was das soll. Pumpe Steht auf dem Boden des Gehäuses. Bringt ein anderer Ort etwas wo ich die Pumpe platziere? Kann ich mir nicht richtig denken da dann die Entkopplung sehr schwierig ist.  Luft ist auch keine im SYS.... Habe sogar gerade den AGB bis zur Kotzgrenze gefüllt. XD
> 
> Kann es sein das die Pumpen irgendwann lauter (was logisch ist wegen Lager) bzw. dabei ein Ton mit einer scheiß Frequenz entsteht? Ist auch schon ziemlich alt. Wurde mal mit einem S-1366 MainBoard betrieben....
> 
> Falls ihr keine Idee habt, könnt ihr eine Leise Pumpe (entscheidend ist Geräuscharm) empfehlen!?! Dazu vl. noch einen guten AGB.... Brauch kein zu großer sein, optisch aber ansprechend. AGB kann auch eine Variante sein die in einen 3,5 Zoll Schacht passt....



Ich hatte vorher keine EHEIM aber das gleiche Problem, Pumpe wurde immer lauter, bin jetzt auf folgendes umgestiegen: Phobya DC12-220 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany 

Gedrosselt unhörbar obwohl die bei mir außerhalb des Gehäuses auf einem Sandwich steht...


----------



## loewe0887 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für eure Tipps....  Habe jetzt doch eine andere Bestellung getätigt. Einfach weil der AGB zu der kleinen Pumpe wie ich auf dem Bild hatte ewig nicht verfügbar war/ist. Die Pumpe die ich herraus gesucht hatte hätte vollkommen gereicht. So meine Wissensstand was ich gelesen habe. 

Habe denk ich mal eine günstige und gute Alternative gefunden.... 

Zudem ich eh nur die CPU damit kühle. Im Moment habe ich noch einen alten Phobya 1366 Kühlkörper. Wenn ich jetzt bald und hoffentlich mein System Upgrade auf einen 4790K werde ich einen UC2-LT verwenden. Dieser ist auch schon in einem anderen Sys verbaut.  Aber nagelneu....
Außerdem habe ich noch eine 360er Vollkupfer Radiator. Leider Steht auf dem keine Bezeichnung drauf. Würde gern mal wissen was das für einer ist. Auf alle Fälle sind die Lamellen Schwarz, an einigen stellen ist der Lack ab, und da grinst mich das Kupfer an.


----------



## illousion (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps....  Habe jetzt doch eine andere Bestellung getätigt. Einfach weil der AGB zu der kleinen Pumpe wie ich auf dem Bild hatte ewig nicht verfügbar war/ist. Die Pumpe die ich herraus gesucht hatte hätte vollkommen gereicht. So meine Wissensstand was ich gelesen habe.
> 
> Habe denk ich mal eine günstige und gute Alternative gefunden....
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe du hast Entkopplungsmaterial für die Pumpe zuhause


----------



## Ulami (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit paar Bildchen???



Mach ich hoffentlich heute Abend noch. Die vom Handy werden dem grün einfach nicht gerecht.


----------



## loewe0887 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast Entkopplungsmaterial für die Pumpe zuhause



Will sie Anschrauben.... Laut Lieferumfang sind die Endkopplungsschrauben dabei....


----------



## illousion (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Will sie Anschrauben.... Laut Lieferumfang sind die Endkopplungsschrauben dabei....



Wenn dir die reichen (:


----------



## loewe0887 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich sehen.... Ansonsten werden noch mal paar andere Bestellt. Gibt es welche die du Empfiehlst?!? Shaggy wird da wohl ausfallen.... da ich alles ja an die Innenwand schrauben werde.


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schrauben das Shoggy auf nen Stahlwinkel, dann hat sich das erledigt


----------



## loewe0887 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohh..... das zerstört doch die Optik....  wie kannst du nur XD


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst dir ja auch nen Winkel aus Plexiglass biegen und beleuchten.
Für solche Probleme gibt's immer ne Lösung. Diese Gummipuffer entkoppeln in den wenigsten Fällen richtig.


----------



## loewe0887 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok.... Vertraue dir einfach mal und bestelle mir jetzt so ein Teil.... Geld habe ich ja genug.... XD


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Ohh..... das zerstört doch die Optik....  wie kannst du nur XD



Es gibt noch viele andere Entkopplungsmöglichkeiten, aber allein mit Entkopplerschrauben dieser oder ähnlicher Bauart ist eine effektive Entkopplung nahezu unmöglich. Selbst die extraweichen Entkopplungsschrauben sind leider nur äußerst bedingt effektiv.

Ein Shoggy-Sandwich ist da schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Da kommt kein Entkopplungsschraubensatz auch nur annähernd ran.


----------



## loewe0887 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Sache ist das ich nur, an die der Stelle wo Pumpe und AGB hin soll Platz herrscht. Da wird das mit der Halterung + Shaggy wahrscheinlich ausfallen.  Pumpe und AGB sollen auch zusammen geschraubt werden.... sind dafür vorgesehen. Geht mir auch sehr um die Optik....


----------



## loewe0887 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Federn klingen gut.... Da hast du mich auf eine super Idee gebracht..... Und hast du damit Erfahrung? Wie lang müssen die sein? bzw. sehr weich bestimmt auch ?


----------



## loewe0887 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja eigentlich logisch.... Unsere Rüttelsiebe stehen ja auch auf gewaltigen federn.... und da werden auch kaum Vibrationen auf den Boden übertragen.


----------



## Kurry (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Hat das auch einen noch nicht angesprochenen Sinn für PMMA-Sichtfenster von Gehäusen?



Nein. Bei AGBs ist die Spannungsrisskorrosion ein Problem, das passiert bei Sichtfenstern nicht.

Zudem sind die Seitenfenster kaum / gar nicht mechanisch belastet.


----------



## illousion (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich logisch.... Unsere Rüttelsiebe stehen ja auch auf gewaltigen federn.... und da werden auch kaum Vibrationen auf den Boden übertragen.



Je nach dem wie transportabel das Ganze am Ende sein soll kannst du die Pumpe auch aufhängen, ich denke das sollte kaum Vibrationen übertragen. Gerade wenn man das Ähnlich macht wie ne Eigenbau Festplattenentkopplung mit Fahrradschläuchen halte ich das für perfekt; ausprobiert habe ich es allerdings NOCH nicht


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ulami: Kurrys Antwort ist höchsten noch hinzuzufügen, dass das Tempern von flachen glatten Flächen zudem auch noch schwieriger ist, weil man eine ebenso flache Auflage braucht oder eine Aufhängung. Nötig ist es für Seitenfenster keinesfalls. Zur SRK müssen immer Last- oder Eigenspannungen und Lösungsmittel zusammen kommen. Einer der Faktoren allein tut dem Material im Normalfall nichts.

@loewe0887:
Gummischnüre sind ebenfalls ein bewährtes Entkopplungselement (z.B. für abgehängte Entkopplungsrahmen oder Entkopplungen im Sinne einer Mikrofonspinne). Vor einiger Zeit kam die Frage schon mal auf. Deshalb verweise ich mal auf einen eigenen Beitrag in dem ich ein paar mehr oder weniger effektive Entkopplungsalternativen vorgestellt habe, die ich selbst schon mal umgesetzt habe: Klick
Da waren auch Varianten mit Entkopplungsschrauben als alleiniges Entkopplungselement dabei. Nicht umsonst empfehle ich diese Variante aber nicht. 

Bei Druckfedern als Entkopplung, muss man sehr genau darauf achten welches Gewicht entkoppelt werden soll und die Federkonstante entsprechend wählen. Zu harte Federn bringen wenig und zu weiche staucht es komplett zusammen. Druckfedern im Sinne von schweren Maschinenaufhängungen halte ich von daher nicht unbedingt die optimale Lösung, sofern man nicht Zugriff auf ein großes Sortiment hat, und frei auswählen kann. Mit Zugfedern könnte man zwar ein abgehängtes Pumpenpodest bauen aber da eigenen ich bei den geringen Gewichten von Wakü-Bauteilen (auch inkl. AB) eigentlich Gummischnüre besser und sie sehen oft auch besser aus.


----------



## chaotium (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage

Wenn ich diese Monsoon Hardline 13/10mm Anschraubtülle  für Acrylrohre benutze, dann brauch ich nicht diese Hülsen zum Kleben? Die Rohre muss ich nur aufschieben und festdrehen (wie bei den schläuchen) ?

Monsoon Hardline 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") Anschraubtülle - White | Acrylrohr Anschlüsse | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


MfG


----------



## illousion (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guckstu hier:



AquatuningArtikelbeschreibung schrieb:


> Im Lieferumfang enthalten (Einzelstück)
> Eine Anschraubtülle mit ÜberwurfmutterEin 2,4mm dicker O-Ring in schwarz und ein zweiter in der passenden Farbe
> *Eine Kunststoffhülse*
> Zwei Abdichtungsringe für die Kunststoffhülse



und hier:



AquatuningArtikelbeschreibung schrieb:


> Die *Hardline Produkte arbeiten nicht wie gewöhnliche Anschraubtüllen*. Obwohl die Installation grundsätzlich nicht sehr schwierig ist, empfehlen wir dennoch, dass Sie sich vor dem Kauf über die Funktionsweise und Installationsmöglichkeiten der Hardline Produkte genau informieren. Bitte schauen Sie sich dazu die verfügbaren Produktvideos an.



So wie das da steht sieht das für mich nach dem nervigen Klebezeugs aus.


----------



## chaotium (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok ich würd aber gern mal das Hardtubing versuchen, dann halt wieder zu Alphacool...

EDIT: Sehe Gerade EKWB hat auch welche, aber da sind die Rohre zu kurz O.O


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, die rohre müssen nicht von einem Hersteller für wakü sein. Die kaufen die auch nur ein und verkaufen weiter.


----------



## chaotium (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okey

Das hier

acryl-plexiglas-shop 

+

Das hier  

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-hdc-fitting-12mm-g1-4-white

sollte dann ja gehen?

MfG

Edit: Die kann ich dann auch ganz normal erwärmen und biegen?


----------



## loewe0887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Ulami: Kurrys Antwort ist höchsten noch hinzuzufügen, dass das Tempern von flachen glatten Flächen zudem auch noch schwieriger ist, weil man eine ebenso flache Auflage braucht oder eine Aufhängung. Nötig ist es für Seitenfenster keinesfalls. Zur SRK müssen immer Last- oder Eigenspannungen und Lösungsmittel zusammen kommen. Einer der Faktoren allein tut dem Material im Normalfall nichts.
> 
> @loewe0887:
> Gummischnüre sind ebenfalls ein bewährtes Entkopplungselement (z.B. für abgehängte Entkopplungsrahmen oder Entkopplungen im Sinne einer Mikrofonspinne). Vor einiger Zeit kam die Frage schon mal auf. Deshalb verweise ich mal auf einen eigenen Beitrag in dem ich ein paar mehr oder weniger effektive Entkopplungsalternativen vorgestellt habe, die ich selbst schon mal umgesetzt habe: Klick
> ...



War eher nur ein Beispiel mit den Federn beim Rüddler.... Außerdem wiegt da eine ca. 40 KG oder so..... X

Habe jetzt alles eingebaut. Vielen Dank auch NZXT. Ihr seit so Doof.... Nicht mal eine Aufnahme lässt sich Finden.... Bzw. keine die Breit genug ist. Also wieder einmal den Bohrer Angesetzt. War wirklich begeistert von dem H440.... seit dem ich eine Wakü besitze aber nicht mehr wirklich. Es übertragen einfach zu viele Teile an dem Gehäuse Vibrationen.  Nei, jetzt ist die Pumpe und der AGB drin. Sieht sehr cool aus. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Beleuchtung.... Aber das wird mal wenn ich Zeit habe. Aber vl. Holle ich mir ja auch nächste Woche ein neues Gehäuse, da es ja eh neue Hardware gibt.  .... nur mal sehen was für eins. 

PS. Entkopplungsschrauben gehen sehr gut.... Eine weile zwar herum probiert.... Wegen nicht zu fest und nicht zu locker machen.... aber passt alles....  Außerdem ist das die optisch schönste Sache.


----------



## Ulami (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dh durch Tempern kann ich die Kratzfestigkeit einer PMMA-Fläche nicht erhöhen? Das is wirklich nur gegen SRK?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist der beste Weg, einen GPU Kühlblock auf Dichtigkeit zu testen, ohne ihn in einem Kreislauf einzubauen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Luft. Eine Seite zuhalten, andere Seite rein pusten


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Mund? Denkst Du, ich bekomme da genug Druck hin? Naja, probieren kann man es ja mal.


----------



## illousion (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Mit dem Mund? Denkst Du, ich bekomme da genug Druck hin? Naja, probieren kann man es ja mal.



In einer Wakü hast du es auch nicht wirklich mit Druck zu tun, die meisten Dinge sind kaum druckfest. Des Weiteren ist Luftdichtigkeit schwerer zu erreichen als Wasserdichtigkeit.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte zumindest für einen groben Test reichen. Ich hab nun keinen Plan, was die kleineren Teilchen hat, Luft oder Wasser, aber so genau muss man das auch nicht wissen. Wenn es luftdicht ist, sollte es auch wasserdicht sein


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch so, dass keine Luft mehr reinkommt? Das war nämlich das Problem. Ich werde jetzt einen Puste-Adapter bauen und es ausprobieren


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Dh durch Tempern kann ich die Kratzfestigkeit einer PMMA-Fläche nicht erhöhen? Das is wirklich nur gegen SRK?



Nein, auf die Kratzfestigkeit hat tempern keinen Einfluss. Wenn man die Kratzfestigkeit von PMMA erhöhen will, muss man es kratzfest beschichten. Da gibt´s aber keine Möglichkeit das mit Haushaltsmitteln durchzuführen.
Wenn du mehr darüber wissen willst - von Evonik gibt´s da eine nette Broschüre zur Oberflächenbehandlung von Plexiglas .


----------



## skyscraper (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich habe den Kühler jetzt mit der Puste-Methode getestet und er scheint dicht zu sein. Danke für die Beratung.


----------



## illousion (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> So, ich habe den Kühler jetzt mit der Puste-Methode getestet und er scheint dicht zu sein. Danke für die Beratung.


Immer wieder gern 
Ansonsten kannst du auch eine Seite zu machen und an die andere nen meter schlauch anschließen und den mit Wasser füllen, dann hätteste auch nen gewissen Druck


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ah wolt ich eben auch fragen mit der dicheitsprüdung xD
für mein neues mb hab ich nämlich den waserkühler bestelt befor der wieder nime rhergestellt wird...^^ merci auch von mir illousion


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten kühler sind bis 2bar oder so Druck getestet. Der Druck in einem Fahrradreifen ist höher.


----------



## loewe0887 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Druck von Autoreifen ist auch höher.... XD Blöder Vergleich mit den Fahrradreifen......


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War das erstbeste, was mir eingefallen ist


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat einer von euch zufällig ein Aquaero und da mehrere Lüfter mit nem Y-Kabel dran?
Ich hab am Fan_1 ein Y-Kabel mit 2 Noiseblocker PK2 angeschlossen und am Fan_2,_3,_4 jewiels nur ein Noiseblocker.
Wie man im Screen sehen kann, ist die Drehzahl deshalb beim Fan_1 sehr am schwanken.
Ist das so normal?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dein Splitter an beiden Seiten rpm-Signal hat, ist das normal. Dann solltest du dafür sorgen, dass nur noch ein Signal an die aquaero geht


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja aber wenn ich sage mal 50cm schlauch an eine seite meines neuen mosfet kühlers mache... die andere zuhebe und reinpuste und da destiliertes wasser drin ist... müsste das doch eigentlich nen guter test sein oder?
kp wie viel ein mensch mitm mund an druck ereichen kann... laut datenblat kan meine pumpe 1,5bar.. kp ob ich das hinbekom xD

hab bei meienr auaero an einem kanal sogar 8 lüfter hängen... das springt rum da gucksd aba ned shclecht


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie könnte ich das machen?
Hab davon leider echt keine Ahnung


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau erstmal nach, ob beide Seiten von deinem Adapter drei Leitungen haben. Wenn nein, ist da auch keine fehlerquelle


----------



## bennySB (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten halt das Rückführsignal vom zweiten Lüfter kappen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am einfachsten ist es sonst, einfach mal nur jeweils einen Lüfter direkt an zu klemmen. Wenn es dann immer noch bei einem oder beiden so schwankt, sind es die Lüfter.


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da muss ich morgen mal draufschauen, aber soweit ich weiß sollten es auf beiden Seiten 3 sein. Das Y-Kabel ist nämlich eigentlich ein Y-Kabel für 4-Pin PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hier mal eine ganz vereinfachte darstellung, wie so ein adapter aussehen sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die farben sind so, wie sie bei den meisten auch original verwendet werden. 

schwarz für masse
rot für +12V
gelb für tachosignal
blau für pwm-signal 

bei einem adapter ohne pwm einfach das blaue komplett wegdenken 
hast du nun auf beiden seiten das (hier gelbe) tachosignal, muss du eines davon unterbrechen.


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Darstellung 
Da werd ich morgen mal
genau schauen und dann gegebenenfalls ein Kabel durchtrennen


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

steht im datenblat sagte ich ja... obs stimmt kp xD
aber gute info


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

egal hab in den mosfetkühler waser reingefültt... mit ca. 20cm schlauch (was ich grade aufe shcnele gefudnen habe) und dann reingepustet...  natürlich anderes ende verpfropft... auf jedenfal schien es dicht... bin gespant wies im betrieb dan is


----------



## illousion (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke, dass du mit dem Mund (bei gesunder Lunge) mehr Druck aufbauen kannst, als du in einer Wakü finden wirst


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja asthmabeingt ist die lunge nicht 100% leistubgsfähig aba als grober test dürfte es reichen...
bei ek is ja auch non das test bestanden emblem drauf....daher dachte ich schon das das besteht^^


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch zufällig ein Aquaero und da mehrere Lüfter mit nem Y-Kabel dran?
> Ich hab am Fan_1 ein Y-Kabel mit 2 Noiseblocker PK2 angeschlossen und am Fan_2,_3,_4 jewiels nur ein Noiseblocker.
> Wie man im Screen sehen kann, ist die Drehzahl deshalb beim Fan_1 sehr am schwanken.
> Ist das so normal?



Lies mal die Elektroniktemperatur am Anschluss aus (Auf die Lüftergruppe im Detail klicken). Vermute dass er zu heiß wird und sich kurzfristig abschaltet. hatte das Problem bei mir.


----------



## Ulami (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir hat sich beim Ablasshahn ein kleines Leck ergeben, das relativ unspektakulär ist, weils auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses ist und nur auf den Boden tropfen kann. Hab ein Taschentuch unter die möglichen Verursacher gelegt und die Verdunstung ist stark genug, dass ich nun eigentlich kein Problem mehr habe^^ Fehlersuche löst Problem unorthodox... 

Jedenfalls hab ich dort XStück-Doppelnippel-Ablasshahn und kann leider nicht sagen, welche Komponente es genau ist. Wahrscheinlich aber wohl eine Dichtung des Doppelnippels, da sich das Leck nur bei erwärmtem Wasser bemerkbar macht.

Ich würd da jetzt einfach Teflonband ausm Baumarkt drübermachen, aber ich bin für jeden fachkundigen Kommentar dankbar


----------



## Joungmerlin (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Teflonband sollte ausreichen


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aye, sollte reichen. Ein wenig unter den o-ring und dann sollte das passen.


----------



## Ulami (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt, danke euch


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass du mit dem Mund (bei gesunder Lunge) mehr Druck aufbauen kannst, als du in einer Wakü finden wirst



Für die kommende PCGH 09/14 führe ich gerade diverse Durchfluss- und Förderdruck-Messungen durch, der Rekord liegt bislang bei 260 mbar mit einem praxisnahen Aufbau. Dr.Google spricht von 150-200 mbar maximalen Druckaufbau für einen trainierten Menschen, bei 100 mbar warnen die ersten Webseiten schon vor einer möglichen Lungenüberdehnung.

In normal hohen Räumen kann man 200-250 mbar = cm Wassersäule einfacher durch hochhalten eines langen Schlauchs erreichen.


----------



## KempA (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hier mal eine ganz vereinfachte darstellung, wie so ein adapter aussehen sollte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir!


----------



## illousion (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für die kommende PCGH 09/14 führe ich gerade diverse Durchfluss- und Förderdruck-Messungen durch, der Rekord liegt bislang bei 260 mbar mit einem praxisnahen Aufbau. Dr.Google spricht von 150-200 mbar maximalen Druckaufbau für einen trainierten Menschen, bei 100 mbar warnen die ersten Webseiten schon vor einer möglichen Lungenüberdehnung.
> 
> In normal hohen Räumen kann man 200-250 mbar = cm Wassersäule einfacher durch hochhalten eines langen Schlauchs erreichen.



Dann muss man aber den Kühler auf den Boden stellen und den Schlauch an die Decke halten o:
2m bis 2.5m sind jetzt ja kein Testaufbau der aufwandsfrei erzeugt werden kann, man könnte ja nen meter schlauch nehmen und 100hPa selbst mit dem Mund erzeugen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Und mit was mißt du den Druck?



https://www.landefeld.de/artikel/de/digital-manometer-0-25-bar-standard/DMGB+2,5+ES




illousion schrieb:


> Dann muss man aber den Kühler auf den Boden stellen und den Schlauch an die Decke halten o:
> 2m bis 2.5m sind jetzt ja kein Testaufbau der aufwandsfrei erzeugt werden kann, man könnte ja nen meter schlauch nehmen und 100hPa selbst mit dem Mund erzeugen



Kombinationen sind zulässig


----------



## illousion (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo ich habe mal eine Frage...

Ich möchte mir ja schon seit längerem meine Wakü in eine Casecon verfrachten (Obwohl ich aufgrund von technischen Problemen wohl eher auf casemod unsteigen werde) und will einen rechner haben, den man zum einen mit auf ne LAN nehmen kann aber zum anderen zuhause mit MoRa und externer gedämmter 1046 laufen lassen kann.
Nun zur Frage: wenn ich mir eine billigere portable Pumpe incl. AGB zulege, in den Kreislauf einbaue aber nur anschalte, wenn die 1046 nicht angeschlossen ist, bekommt die dann Probleme mit dem Durchfluss der von der 1046 erzeugt wird während sie selbst ausgeschaltet ist? bzw. wird sie stark verschließen (der Rotor wird sich wohl mitdrehen)? 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## bennySB (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne Durchflussminderung wird da sein, jedoch nur in der Größenordnung wie schwer das Flügelrad zu drehen ist, von daher eher vernachlässigbar.

Und wenn du noch anfangen willst mit Spielereien, dann kannst du die Pumpen über Relais ansteuern lassen und damit dafür sorgen, dass auch immer nur die Pumpenkombination läuft in der Konstellation wie du es möchtest.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich zweifle bei der Flügelradkonstruktion der 1046 das die überhaupt mitdrehen kann, hinzukommt noch der verbaute Magnet in der Pumpe > versuch mal das Flügelrad von Hand zu drehen, dann weisst du was ich meine.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wäre es, Du baust die Pumpe mit einem kleinen Radi intern ein (sodass es einzeln laufen kann) und steckst nur daheim immer den Mora dran? Eventuell dann mit T-Stück und "Schalter".


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Statt Schalter geht auch ein stück schlauch mit zusätzlichen Trenn-Elementen


----------



## DOcean (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder einfach Pumpe+kl. Radi ins Gehäuse+ 2 Schnellkupplung nach draußen

mit Mora:
Mora an Schnellkupplungen fertig, das der interne Radi mitläuft ist egal...

ohne Mora:
statt Mora ein kurzes Stück Schlauch ranhängen, der intern Raid läuft zur Höchstform auf


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was habt ihr eigentlich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen draußen für Wassertemperaturen?
Ich hab, bei ca 23-24° im Zimmer, eben mal 5 Minuten Furmark laufen lassen und war dann schon bei 39° Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dafuq 
also ich hab bei knapp 28°C raumtemp weil ich vergesen hate das fenster heude früh zuzumachen xD knap 35°C wasertemp bei prime und furmark paralel.... somerprofil lüfter rpm max 50% (winter warens max 25%^^)


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel Radifläche hast du? Ich hab einen 420 ST30 und einen 280 XT45.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2x 480er radis... pumpe läuft dazu über den poweradjust max 1,3v... mehr gibt das ding iwi ned aus-.-
deshlab max 3,450rpm statt knap 4000 aba temps sind gut


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt auch mal 5Minuten Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen und hab bei maximal 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (5 Noiseblocker PK2) 42° Wassertemperatur. CPU maximum 82° (@ 1,25V mit Prime 27.9 Small FFTs), GPU knapp über 50°.
Luft habe ich ganz sicher keine mehr im Kreislauf.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tja  skill xD
ne kp... son tip was mir geholfen hat... so mosgumi dichtungen (gibts z.b. bei caseking) unter diue lüfter sodas die luft nimer vorbeiströmen kan... leiser, noch besere kühleistung, bei gleicher bzw geringerer lüfterdrezal^^


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Gummiringe (ich nenn sie jetzt einfach mal so) waren bei den Noisebloickern ja dabei. Beim 280er hab ich sie auch montiert. Beim 420er hats leider net so gut geklappt. Aber ich glaub kaum dass es auch nur daran liegen kann Hab auch nicht das Gefühl dass die Luft an den Seiten herausströmt.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo hab die nachrüstginger genomen weil die noisblocker ringe nich dazwischen gehen wolten... glaub 3 solche gumidinger haben 3-5€ gekostet.. also nich diue welt... und es lohnt sich meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Montage auf radiatoren müsste man die Gummi Dinger etwas zurecht schneiden. Dann passt das auch wieder.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja das war mir zuvil gefumel.. vor alemw eil das ja ordentlich abdichten solte xD..  aber zuschneiden würd auch gehn^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab aber bei mir weder eine Performance, noch einen Lärmunterschied festgestellt. Ich kühle aber auch nur einen G3258 und den Chip einer HD7850. Zwei 240er radis.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

daran könte es liegen xD... du hast schon vol overkil für den kleinen tdp knecht xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür habe ich Top temps. Hab zwar gerade nicht im Kopf, aber die graka geht selten über 40℃ unter volllast.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine bei 1,3v wegen unlocked voltage im winter max 38°C jetzt im somer 41-42°C 
cpu max 65°C... aber der wird bald ohne hs betrieben^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine CPU ist bereits kopflos. Aber da ich zum Zeitpunkt des köpfens kein lm hatte, sind die Temps mit normaler wlp schlechter als vorher...


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein... die ist geköpft... sie ist mit lm... aber die wird bald mit kühler direkt aufm di betrieben^^ 
um die besten temps rauszuholen^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich betreibe die seit dem Köpfen ohne hs. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der anpressdruck zu niedrig ist und daher meine temps nicht so toll sind. Ich hab einen heatkiller 3 drauf, der wird ja mittels abstandhaltern Montiert. Die kühlerbefestigung liegt auf und die schrauben sind voll durch.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich ebstell mir da das ek montage set für meine kühler... das ist extra dafür wen man die cpu ohne hs betreibt^^

sagtma ich will mit dem neuen board auchs chläuche wechseln da sie farblich nicht pasen...
nun ist die frage... was sieht beser aus? farblich pasende scläuche oder clear schläuhe mit pasender waserfarbe?

kan mich bei den bildern im inet ned so recht entscheiden xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich einen ek kühler hätte, würde ich das kit auch ordern. 
Puh, kann beides gut ausehen. Farbige Flüssigkeit ist halt auch im AGB farbig. Schläuche eben nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der vorteil den ich mir da auch ima sage xD... sag mal.. kenst du GUT durchsichtige shcläuche? man liest bei vielen clear schläuchen oft von milchigen farben.... das wil ich nicht^^
durchsichtige schläuche haben halt den vortel wen man upgradet die schläuche pasen imer xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten clear Schläuche nehmen auf Dauer wohl die Farbe der Flüssigkeit an. Von daher muss man, egal in welcher Kombi, beides tauschen. 
Ich hätte bisher nur den klaren von alphacool, der in deren bundles beigelegt ist. Der war nicht so berauschend.


----------



## bennySB (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ich dir ja schon geschrieben habe (aber damit es andere auch sehen), sieht mein Masterkleer Schlauch nach ca. 2 Jahren so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schlauch wurde ohne jegliche Zusätze betrieben, immer nur mit destilliertem Wasser. Verbaut ist er in einem geschlossenem Gehäuse ohne Lichteinfall.

Wenn man wirklich auf Optik setzt und das für einen längeren Zeitraum, sollte man lieber was anderes wählen.

Edit:
Überseht mal bitte die Unordnung


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Beobachtung mit den Masterkleer Schläuchen habe ich auch gemacht. Bei mir waren die sogar nach einem Jahr schon sehr undurchsichtig. Betrieben wurden sie mit Inno-Protect.


----------



## bennySB (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Die Beobachtung mit den Masterkleer Schläuchen habe ich auch gemacht. Bei mir waren die sogar nach einem Jahr schon sehr undurchsichtig. Betrieben wurden sie mit Inno-Protect.



Kann sein das meine schon länger so aussehen, schaue halt nicht wirklich oft ins Gehäuse rein^^


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, wollte nur nochmal verdeutlichen, dass das schon recht schnell gehen kann


----------



## Nachty (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal 5Minuten Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen und hab bei maximal 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (5 Noiseblocker PK2) 42° Wassertemperatur. CPU maximum 82° (@ 1,25V mit Prime 27.9 Small FFTs), GPU knapp über 50°.
> Luft habe ich ganz sicher keine mehr im Kreislauf.



Hm, ist schon komisch 82 ° CPU , lande so bei 32 ° Wassertemp. mit Prime+ Furmark  habe mein 5820k allerdings auf 4 GHz laufen bei 1.05 V wenn du nur Spiele zockst takte ihn runter dadurch hast du kein Verlust an Leistung, hast du mal ein Bild von deinem System?


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, lad ich heut Abend hoch, wenn ich zuhause bin. 
Sind 82° CPU-Temperatur bei der VCore etwa zu viel?


----------



## Nachty (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HM, wenn du schon nach 5 min Prime+Furemark 42 Grad Wasser hast muss irgentwas nicht stimmen, weil so ab 40 ° lohnt das ganze glaub ich nicht mehr, bin kein Spezi in Wasserkühlung , bin ja auch erst ca. 1 Monat unter Wasser unterwegs


----------



## Thaurial (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja die Zimmertemperatur spielt auch eine Rolle. Derzeit sinds draussen ja ca 38°C. Ich zock in nem recht kleinen Zimmer und habe sonst Wassertemps um die 36°C. Aber gestern abend gings bis 42°C, weil ich auch kein Fenster aufmachen konnte und der Raum sich recht schnell auf 30°C aufgeheizt hat.

Die Relation muss stimmten. Und 40°C lohnen sich immernoch, mal abgesehn davon, dass man im Dauerbetrieb wohl etwas niedriger kommen sollte


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim spielen war ich noch nicht bei 40°, eben nur bei Prime+Furmark. Aber was soll da auch nicht stimmen? Ein Radiator kann ja eigentlich nicht kaputt sein?


----------



## bennySB (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er kann aber verstopft sein oder eine andere Komponente bei dir.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja furmsrk + prime heizt ja enorm... ich bekom beim zocken... je nach game 31-33,5°C hin.... ich hab aber auch durchzug im zimer... der hilft da bestimt auch nen bischen^^
ich hab im raum das fenster gekipt oder komplet auf und der dachboden der sich faszinierender weise kaum aufheizt ale 3 fenster auf... warme luft nach oben und schwubs hab ich ruhe... so schaf ichs auf relativ konstante 24-26°C leerlauf und 26-28°C last temp...
im winter ist der unterschid beeintrugender xD


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und du hast zwei 480er Radis und "nur" nen 4790k. Ich hab einen 420er, einen 280er und eben den 5820k.
Gibt aber schon Upgradepläne mit einem Mora 3 420, aber gibt da noch 2 Probleme: 1. schafft es die Pumpe, 2. meine Freundin


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haha naja der 4790k  kan auch ganz schön heizen^^ beim benchen mit 1,55v ändern sich meine ergebise aber eig nicht^^


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag ja net dass der 4790 nicht heizt, ganz im Gegenteil    Aber der 5820 wird auf jeden Fall noch ne Spur wärmer. 
Außerdem hast du echt ne brutale Radifläche


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

war so beabsichtigt^^ kül und leise


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darum hab ich auch das Maximum, was mein case mitmacht. 
Wenn ich dann das define s habe, wird auch als erstes radifläche aufgewertet. Von zwei 240ern zu 360+420


----------



## illousion (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps bzgl. Externer MoRa  
 Die Schnellkupplungen habe ich schon, nur ich war halt unsicher bei der Frage ob die 1046 es schafft die interne "minipumpe" zu verschleißen 
Gäbe es ansonsten sowas wie 3/2 Wegeventile für Waküs? Also dass ich quasi einen Schlauch parallel zur Pumpe schalte und dann zwischen Pumpe / Schlauch entscheiden kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimmst du einfach ein t-Stück und machst entweder nur auf der seite ohne pumpe oder auf beiden Seiten einen kugelhahn als sperre.


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Darum hab ich auch das Maximum, was mein case mitmacht.
> Wenn ich dann das define s habe, wird auch als erstes radifläche aufgewertet. Von zwei 240ern zu 360+420



Passt nicht  
Die maximal mögliche Fläche ist ein 420er und ein 280er im Define S.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was denkst warum ich extra das 900d genomen hab? 
häde sogar noch platz fürn par radis... aber 2x 480er dürften reichen


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> was denkst warum ich extra das 900d genomen hab?
> häde sogar noch platz fürn par radis... aber 2x 480er dürften reichen



Ich hatte ja vorher das Define R4 und bin auf das Define S wegen der WaKü umgestiegen. Hab dann die maximal mögliche Radifläch (420+280) reingepackt und das passt eig, aber jetzut würde ich es wohl anders machen... Ich würde das R4 behalten und einfach auf einen externen Mora 3 gehen. Preislich ist es im Endeffekt kein Unterschied.


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht ein NOVA 1080 für einen 5820K + 980TI SLI? Alle 3 wären stark übertaktet.

Bin beim Überlegen, mir eine zweite 980TI zu holen. Neben dem Verlust des unteren Festplattenkäfigs halten mich derzeit noch Bedenken zwecks Wasserkühlung zurück. Für einen weiteren NOVA 1080 wäre zwar der Platz da, aber macht das die Pumpe (aquastream xt ultra) überhaupt mit, zwei NOVA 1080 zu beliefern?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Passt nicht
> Die maximal mögliche Fläche ist ein 420er und ein 280er im Define S.


Passt schon. Man muss nur bei der Auswahl genau hinsehen. Aber sonst eben zwei 360er oder 280+420. Tut sich nicht viel.


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Passt schon. Man muss nur bei der Auswahl genau hinsehen. Aber sonst eben zwei 360er oder 280+420. Tut sich nicht viel.



Wie soll das denn passen? Ich hab das Gehäuse doch hier..
Außerdem hat hier im Forum jemand zwei 360er verbaut und das ist total eng und es geht nichts mehr.
Fractal gibt ja auch an dass ein 360 in der Front nicht im Verbindung mit einem 420 im Deckel passt.

420+280 sind mehr Fläche als 360+360 und du hast es nicht so eng im Gehäuse


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch so knapp? 
Ich hätte gedacht mit im Deckel den 420er direkt unterm Dach und die Lüfter darunter. In der front auf den Filter verzichten und die Lüfter von aussen dran, die Abdeckung ist groß genug, dass die Lüfter noch Luft bekommen.


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kanns mir wirklich sehr schwer vorstellen dass das passt. Ist ziemlich eng die ganze Geschichte.


----------



## KempA (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Hm, ist schon komisch 82 ° CPU , lande so bei 32 ° Wassertemp. mit Prime+ Furmark  habe mein 5820k allerdings auf 4 GHz laufen bei 1.05 V wenn du nur Spiele zockst takte ihn runter dadurch hast du kein Verlust an Leistung, hast du mal ein Bild von deinem System?



Hier noch das Bild


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deswegen holt man sich pasend großes gehäuse xD
deswegen bin ich auch von meinem alten big tower wegegangen xD


----------



## sh4sta (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Reicht ein NOVA 1080 für einen 5820K + 980TI SLI? Alle 3 wären stark übertaktet.
> 
> Bin beim Überlegen, mir eine zweite 980TI zu holen. Neben dem Verlust des unteren Festplattenkäfigs halten mich derzeit noch Bedenken zwecks Wasserkühlung zurück. Für einen weiteren NOVA 1080 wäre zwar der Platz da, aber macht das die Pumpe (aquastream xt ultra) überhaupt mit, zwei NOVA 1080 zu beliefern?
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Der Nova sollte das schaffen und die Pumpe sollte auch 2 Nova schaffen.


greetz


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mag das Design von FD einfach. Und das define s hat es mir angetan. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich auch einfach nur 360+280, damit habe ich immer noch genug Fläche und auch noch gut Platz. 
Leider ist das case schon wieder immer noch vergriffen, sonst hätte ich es bereits stehen. Den Platz für die radis kann ich ja dann auch mit meinen vorhandenen 240ern simulieren. 
Zwei 360er hätten den Vorteil, dass ich dafür bereits genug Lüfter habe.


----------



## Nachty (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute nicht übertakten haha macht nur die Radis warm und Stromkosten höher  ,das Enthoo Primo ist einfach super und preislich noch Ok.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

eine unübertaktete cpu ist eine unterforderte cpu  und ne waserkühlung lädt zum oc gerade zu ein 

sagtma ist das der gleiche schlauc? 
https://www.caseking.de/primochill-primoflex-advanced-lrt-schlauch-13-10-mm-klar-1m-wazu-406.html   und https://shop.ekwb.com/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-12-7-9-5mm-crystal-clear-retail-3m der gleiche?
weil crystal clear finde ich in deutschland nicht... den klar nent mindfactory transparent... alsos chlise ich nicht aus das ales das gleiche ist... jedoch finde ich imd eutschen raum zu dem schlauch keine verpackung di man vergleichen könte... auch erscheint mir der eine irgendwi gelblich


----------



## Trash123 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Phanteks Primo und das Tt Core X 9 wären meiner Meinung nach eine gute Wahl für eine WaKue!!!


----------



## DOcean (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Tipps bzgl. Externer MoRa
> Die Schnellkupplungen habe ich schon, nur ich war halt unsicher bei der Frage ob die 1046 es schafft die interne "minipumpe" zu verschließen
> Gäbe es ansonsten sowas wie 3/2 Wegeventile für Waküs? Also dass ich quasi einen Schlauch parallel zur Pumpe schalte und dann zwischen Pumpe / Schlauch entscheiden kann.



wie schon geschrieben, ich würde keine 2 Pumpen nehmen sondern nur eine...

aber ja T-Stücke und Absperrhähne gehen auch...


----------



## Ulami (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage war 420+360? Ich hab mir das grad in meinem Def S angesehen....

Das läuft wohl stark auf nen Versuch hinaus. 


Den 360er außen montieren klappt wohl, aber ob da Lüftstrom etc super sind, bezweifle ich. 
Drei Lüfter montieren wird sehr knapp, weil die 400mm der Lüfter+Anschlüsse innen nicht gegeben sind. Dazu müssten müssten Top Radi oder Lüfter oben aufs Gehäuse. 
Die Anschlüsse sind eine sehr verzwickte Sache... 

Aber ich glaub auch wenn du den 360er mit Einschränkungen reinbekommst, schaffst dus mit nem 420er genauso. Also nur 2 Lüfter und/oder ersten Bodenslot für Wasserleitungen aufdremmeln.

Das wird ein Projekt!


PS: Wenn dus nicht machst, mach is es wohl in meiner nächsten Projektstufe


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal muss das case vorhanden sein. Danach werde ich mit pappschablonen und so testen


----------



## Ulami (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss es ein bestimmter Händler sein, weils sonst doch schon einige gibt?

https://geizhals.at/fractal-design-...loc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&v=e#filterform


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das define s mit fenster haben ganze 4 händler als "lagernd" markiert. 
ich vermute, dass der nachschub auch von der post/dhl abhängt und damit auch von den streiks betroffen ist. 

es muss kein bestimmter händler sein, hauptsache vor ort  ich will das direkt in laden kaufen.


----------



## KempA (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin da echt SEHR skeptisch. Aber wenns klappt, ists ja super


----------



## Ulami (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok vor Ort is natürlich ein limitierender Faktor. Ich hab das vor 2 Wochen aufgegeben und dann doch im Versand geholt


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt muss ich eh erstmal warten, mein Budget reicht nicht mehr aus [emoji14]


----------



## Ulami (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Moment, in dem einen die Realität wieder einholt


----------



## bennySB (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich eh erstmal warten, mein Budget reicht nicht mehr aus [emoji14]



Lotto spielen? xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, ich stecke 1000 Euro rein, um 1001 zu bekommen. Damit ist die Gewinnchance noch großzügig geschätzt.  
Ich warte einfach einen Monat. Ich muss ja nicht zwingend sofort ein neues case haben, das alte R4 ist ja noch voll ok.


----------



## bennySB (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey dann hättest immerhin einen Euro Gewinn gemacht, rechne das mal auf 20.000.000 Jahre hoch wieviel Gewinn du da mit Zinsen machen würdest (Inflation ausgelassen) xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 lass mich mal grob überschlagen... Nicht genug [emoji14]


----------



## KempA (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Genau, ich stecke 1000 Euro rein, um 1001 zu bekommen. Damit ist die Gewinnchance noch großzügig geschätzt.
> Ich warte einfach einen Monat. Ich muss ja nicht zwingend sofort ein neues case haben, das alte R4 ist ja noch voll ok.



Du willst also den gleiche Fehler machen wie ich 
Ich hatte auch das R4 und bin wegen der waKü auf das S umgestiegen. Wenn ich nochmal in der situation wäre, würde ich das R4 behalten und mir das Zeug kaufen:
Koolance Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung | Slotblenden | Cases - Hardware - PSU | Aquatuning Germany
Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Watercool MO-RA3 Standfuß POM | Halterungen | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

-> Mehr Kühlleistung und mein brauch auch kein neues Case.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein case hat sogar schon Bohrungen für schottverschraubungen vom vorbesitzer  
Ich hab aber keinen Platz für externen radi, und hier rennt ein kleines Kind rum. Kaputte Lüfter oder Finger können auch trotzt Lüftergitter kommen


----------



## KempA (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lass das lieber


----------



## Joselman (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder de Radi an die Wand hängen. Findet nur meist die Frau nicht so gut.


----------



## bennySB (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass den MoRa einfach von der Decke hängen, setz ein paar Hängepflanzen drauf und jede Frau ist glücklich xD


----------



## Ulami (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hast wohl den ersten Mora mit Biobefall außen!


----------



## bennySB (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mensch muss neue Wege gehen.

Aber warum auch nicht? 
Die Lüfter werden unten montiert und blauen nach oben. Dadurch wird der thermische Effekt unterstützt und die Pflanzen haben es noch dazu schön warm. 
Vom PC nach oben wird verrohrt und nur das letzte Teilstück in flexibel gestaltet. 

Man braucht halt nur ne Pumpe mit entsprechend Leistung, aber das werden im Normalfall nie mehr als 2 Meter sein und 2 Meter sind 0,2 bar, also nicht die Welt.


----------



## Joungmerlin (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann setzt du die Pumpe und den AGB auch noch mit auf den MoRa, und alles ist gut.


----------



## illousion (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> wie schon geschrieben, ich würde keine 2 Pumpen nehmen sondern nur eine...
> 
> aber ja T-Stücke und Absperrhähne gehen auch...



Dann hätte ich 2 t Stücke und 2 Absperrhähne.. :/
Das Problem ist, dass ich das ganze in nem LianLi v351a unterbringen möchte und da ne 1046 intern + agb rein zu kriegen ist schon etwas eng o: Und eng heißt für mich immer schlecht entkoppelt :/
die 1046 habe ich nämlich schon. Und wenn ich mir ne MagiCool DCP450 besorgen würde glaube ich nicht dass ich akzeptablen Druchfluss habe wenn ich nen Mora + 1 internen 240 Radi + evtl 1 internen 120 +GraKü + CPU Kühler da rein hänge :/


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

prob is hslt das di pumpen so eingestelt sein müsen das sie identische förderleistung haben...
weil ist die xordere schneler staut sich bei der zweiten.... ist die zweite schneler pasren das diese lerläuft nach einiger zit das si es schneler fördert...
und es ist shon schwer 2 seeeeeeeehr identische pumpe einer reihe zu finden (weils imer abweichungen gibt)... aber unterschidliche reihe.... unterschidlicher hersteler...das könte nichso einfach werden... auch das befülen wäre nich mehr so einfach


----------



## bennySB (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer will hier denn zwei Pumpen im Reihe schalten?


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

illusion soweit ich das jetz verstanden habe
aber nicht direkt in reihe also pumpe an pumpe sondern aufn kreislauf verteilt... oder ich habs falsch verstanden xD


----------



## bennySB (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er meint glaube ich eher, dass er ne Magicool aus Platzgründen nehmen würde, aber nicht weiß ob die Leistung für das System langt. 
Die 1046 ist halt etwas größer.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habs so verstanden das er beid ereinbauen will


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo. Und zwar die eheim extern mit dem mora. Und die kleine magicool dann intern, ohne den mora. So in etwa war die Grundidee.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber ein kreislauf ne? weil in 2 wäre es ja egal... abe da bringt der fete mora dan nur einem teilw as... lohnt aj auch nedxD


----------



## KempA (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab eben mal schnell für nur 15 Minuten GTA V gespielt und mal en Screen von meinen Temperaturen gemacht. Das Ganze war bei der Lüfterdrehzahl natürlich auch nicht mehr so flüsterleise. War zwar nicht laut, aber definitiv deutlich hörbar.
Was saght ihr dazu? Raumtemperatur ca 29°. War aber eben wie gesagt nur 15 Minuten GTA.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kras... deine temps sind schlechter bei 29°C raumtemp wie meine bei 34°C xD
die graka geht zwar jetzt hoch bis knap 50°C anstadt normalen 45°C aba die cpu chilt bei max 48°C^^


----------



## KempA (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie warm wird deine CPU bei Prime? Aber bei normalen Außentemperaturen und nicht dem aktuellen Mist


----------



## Nachty (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du deine Lüfter einblasen am oberen Radi ist oben auch der Deckel auf ?


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im winter bei prime... so knap 60-65°C je nach kern...

aktuel kan ich ja ned testen... müste ja bekant sein das di cpu durch nen nt fehler n knax hat und nimer zuverläsig taktet... daher kan ichs aktuel ned testen....
aber es ging ni über 65°C glaube das macimale war mal 64°C... da war der vcore aber noch bei 1,31v... kan sein das er bei 1,285v wos am ende stable war geringere temps hate


----------



## KempA (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Hast du deine Lüfter einblasen am oberen Radi ist oben auch der Deckel auf ?



Beim oberen Radi blasen die Lüfter durch den Radi durch nach außen. Der Deckel ist geöffnet.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wen ich die staubgiter entverne bringt das aucch nochmal n bischen..aber das mach ich erst fals die temps noch steigen


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also um eure Unwissenheit aufzulösen, ich will beide Pumpen in einem Kreislauf haben. Der MoRa ist extern, genau wie die 1046. Intern will ich eine kleinere Pumpe verbauen, welche nur angeschaltet ist, wenn der Rechner unterwegs ist (Ohne MoRa und 1046). Die beiden sollen nie gleichzeitig laufen.


----------



## bennySB (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die interne, kleine Pumpe schönen willst, solltest nen parallel Anschluss erstellen den du öffnen und schließen kannst wenn du willst.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also hast du die dann als wwiderstand solange imerr da eingebaut im kreislauf?


----------



## bennySB (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> also hast du die dann als wwiderstand solange imerr da eingebaut im kreislauf?



Deswegen ja der Bypass den er bauen soll.


----------



## Nachty (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HM? wie soll das wasser durch die Pumpe kommen wenn die nicht läuft ? Das sollte garnicht gehen denke ich


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Wenn du die interne, kleine Pumpe schönen willst, solltest nen parallel Anschluss erstellen den du öffnen und schließen kannst wenn du willst.



Die Idee hatte ich bereits 



Noxxphox schrieb:


> also hast du die dann als wwiderstand solange imerr da eingebaut im kreislauf?



Jup, das wäre eine mögliche realisierung.

Alternativ könnte ich die 1046 auch Intern verbauen, der Platz sollte reichen. Jedoch will ich sie in einem AGB tauchen und muss dafür einen AGB selber bauen. Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich ohne enorme werkzeugkenntnisse mir einen AGB bauen kann der dicht ist und genug platz bietet?
der müsste ca. folgende Ausmaße haben: 
200mm x 100mm x 200mm



Nachty schrieb:


> HM? wie soll das wasser durch die Pumpe kommen wenn die nicht läuft ? Das sollte garnicht gehen denke ich



Die Pumpe verriegelt sich ja nicht wenn sie steht.


Schafft eine Magicool DCP450 es in nem Kreislauf mit MoRa, CPU, GPU, Southbridge, 240mm slim, 2x Koolance QD3 schnellkupplung und AC DFM nen Durchfluss von 30l/h zu erzeugen? o:


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Beispiel im Vergleich zu einem CPU-Kühler ist ein Pumpenrotor in Punkto Widerstand normalerweise nicht dramatisch . Im Übrigen dürfte die Magicool DC450 sogar etwas stärker sein als eine Standard Eheim 1046. Wenn es ein Eheim 12V-Derivat wäre, würde das natürlich bissl anders ausschauen. 
Hab´s zwar nicht gemessen, obwohl ich beide da habe, aber ich traue mich das einzuschätzen, denn ich habe mit beiden Pumpen schon viel gemessen und getestet. Die Magicool macht erfahrungsgemäß einfach etwas mehr Druck. 

*Edit:* Was die Eignung für den Kreislauf angeht: Ja das wird sie voraussichtlich problemlos packen - auch mit mehr ner ganzen Ecke mehr als 30l/h. Damit bringst du eher die Eheim 1046 ein wenig ans Limit, aber auch die packt das.

Übrigens wird sich keiner der Rotoren mitdrehen. Das Flügelrad der Eheim dreht so oder so nicht kontinuierlich (das tut es auch im Betrieb nicht, sondern oszilliert - Kreiselpumpe mit symmetrischem Gehäuse), und auch das Rastmoment der bei der Magicool wird durch das bisschen Strömung nicht überwunden werden. Von den Querschnitten her sind beide Rotoren kein nennenswertes Thema. Ein wenig Krümmerverluste gibt´s natürlich aber, das dürfte vllt. vergleichbar mit ein oder zwei klassischen 90°-Winkelanschlüssen sein - also nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## bennySB (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen AGB selber er bauen ist garnicht so schwer. 
Bestell dir die Plexi Teile einfach direkt auf Maß, bohre dir deine beiden Gewinde für Ein- und Auslass rein und klebe sie dann zusammen. 

Als Kleber ist der hier zu empfehlen: Dichlormethan kaufen | im Modulor Online-Shop

Und dein Werkzeug kannst du hier kaufen: Withworth-Gewindebohrer

Und schon ist der AGB fertig xD


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> HM? wie soll das wasser durch die Pumpe kommen wenn die nicht läuft ? Das sollte garnicht gehen denke ich



Wakü-Pumpen sind Strömungspumpen (genauer gesagt eigentlich alles Kreiselpumpen). Ansonsten würde z. B. auch der Kreislauf platzen, wenn man ihn absperrt. Strömungspumpen bauen vergleichsweise geringe Drücke auf. So gut alle Wakü-Pumpen bauen nicht mehr als maximal 0,5bar auf - bei abgesperrtem Kreislauf. Im Betrieb ist der Druck noch viel geringer. Strömungspumpen, und somit alle Wakü-Pumpen, sind stets durchgängig für das geförderte Medium - egal ob sie laufen oder nicht .

Was du meinst würde nur für Verdrängerpumpen gelten (also z.B: Zahnradpumpen, Kolbenpumpen, Schraubenpumpen, etc.). Die sind aber aufgrund des geringen Druchsatzes in so kleinen Bauformen ungeeignet für Waküs. Außerdem würde auch beim versehentlichen Absperren der Kreislauf an der schwächsten Stelle platzen, wenn man Verdrängerpumpen einsetzen würde. In deutlich größeren Wasserkühlsystemen als PC-Waküs gibt es zwar durchaus auch Verdrängerpumpen, aber hier muss für den Überdruckfall vorgesorgt werden (Sicherheitsventile, autom. Notabschaltung, Wasserwächter etc.) und die Pumpen sind natürlich weder leise noch platzsparend .

@illousion:
Was den Eigenbau-AB angeht: Nimm doch einfach ein passendes wasserdichtes Gefäß und passe es dir mit paar Schotts und Anschlüssen an. Das dürfte die einfachste und billigste Methode sein die Eheim im PC als Tauchpumpe zu nutzen.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry Doppelposting - bitte löschen!


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Einen AGB selber er bauen ist garnicht so schwer.
> Bestell dir die Plexi Teile einfach direkt auf Maß, bohre dir deine beiden Gewinde für Ein- und Auslass rein und klebe sie dann zusammen.
> 
> Als Kleber ist der hier zu empfehlen: Dichlormethan kaufen | im Modulor Online-Shop
> ...



Die Frage ist halt nur wie professionell das Ganze am Ende aussieht 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel im Vergleich zu einem CPU-Kühler ist ein Pumpenrotor in Punkto Widerstand normalerweise nicht dramatisch . Im Übrigen dürfte die Magicool DC450 sogar etwas stärker sein als eine Standard Eheim 1046. Wenn es ein Eheim 12V-Derivat wäre, würde das natürlich bissl anders ausschauen.
> Hab´s zwar nicht gemessen, obwohl ich bei de da hab, aber ich traue mich das einzuschätzen, denn ich habe mit beiden Pumpen schon viel gemessen und getestet. Die Magicool macht erfahrungsgemäß einfach etwas mehr Druck.
> 
> *Edit:* Was die Eignung für den Kreislauf angeht: Ja das wird sie voraussichtlich problemlos packen - auch mit mehr ner ganzen Ecke mehr als 30l/h. Damit bringst du eher die Eheim 1046 ein wenig ans Limit, aber auch die packt das.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft, auf dich ist immer Verlass wenns kompliziert wird 

Also werde ich meine 1046 wohl wieder abstoßen und mir die Magicool zulegen. Die braucht ja wenig platz, ich denke ich werde sie dann im V351 hängend montieren, da wo normalerweise die Festplatten hinsollen 
Ich denke besser kann man sie nicht vibrationsfrei montieren als an Federn / Gummiband hängend 

@ VJoe: Ich habe so etwas bereits hier stehen nur das passendste Gefäß (Tupperbox von Amazon) ist deutlich zu groß, nichts passt annähernd gut. Zur Zeit habe ich nen 7Liter AGB xDD

OT: geht bei euch auch gerade die Welt unter?


----------



## bennySB (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja der Kleber trocknet komplett durchsichtig weg und es sieht aus wie gewollt. 

Ps. Wo wohnst du wegen den Weltuntergang? Will auch was davon haben.

Edit:
Habe gerade gesehen, Bielefeld.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also werde ich meine 1046 wohl wieder abstoßen und mir die Magicool zulegen. Die braucht ja wenig platz, ich denke ich werde sie dann im V351 hängend montieren, da wo normalerweise die Festplatten hinsollen
> Ich denke besser kann man sie nicht vibrationsfrei montieren als an Federn / Gummiband hängend



Der AB muss aber oben sein! Auf die Seite legen solltest du diese Pumpe auf keinen Fall. Grundsätzlich würde ich bei der Pumpe gar nicht so viel  Entkopplungsaufwand treiben. Die vibriert sowieso fast nicht. Das ist  eine der wenigen Pumpen die sogar ohne jegliche Entkopplung sehr leise  ist. Eigentlich reicht da fast ein dickes Doppelklebeband als effektive  Entkopplung. 

Eine Aufhängung in Gummibändern entkoppelt zwar prinzipiell hervorragend, aber speziell für diese Pumpe wird das relativ schwierig und ist unnötig.
 Wenn du es doch versuchen willst: Möglich wären vllt. vier senkrechte Gummischnüre die im Quadrat um die Pumpe angeordnet sind. Dann eine Plattform die auf Knoten oder angeklebten Verdickungen der Schnüre hängt. Auf der Plattform könnte man dann die Pumpe befestigen (im Gummiboden der Pumpe gibt´s paar Löcher in denen dicke Schrauben einigermaßen greifen sollten) und die Pumpe mit weiteren Waagerechten Gummischnüren in Position halten (ansonsten kippst sie spätestens wenn man Schläuche befestigt). Eine transportable Lösung ist das aber definitiv nicht. Wenn der PC transportiert werden soll würde ich auch jeden Fall eine Entkopplung vorsehen die der Pumpe weniger Bewegungsfreiheit gibt und bei der sie besser gegen Umkippen gesichert ist. 



illousion schrieb:


> @ VJoe: Ich habe so etwas bereits hier stehen nur das passendste Gefäß (Tupperbox von Amazon) ist deutlich zu groß, nichts passt annähernd gut. Zur Zeit habe ich nen 7Liter AGB xDD


Geh mal zum IKEA falls du einen in Reichweite hast - da findet man in der Küchenabteilung fast immer was passendes für solche Zwecke . 



illousion schrieb:


> OT: geht bei euch auch gerade die Welt unter?


 Zum Glück noch nicht! Hier am Alpenrand schaut´s noch recht freundlich aus  - will draußen noch ne Runde auf acht Rollen drehen...


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der AB muss aber oben sein! Auf die Seite legen solltest du diese Pumpe auf keinen Fall. Eine Aufhängung in Gummibändern entkoppelt zwar hervorragend, aber speziell für diese Pumpe wird das relativ schwierig. Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wären vier senkrechte Gummischnüre die im Quadrat um die Pumpe angeordnet sind. Dann eine Plattform die auf Knoten oder angeklebten Verdickungen der Schnüre hängt. Auf der Plattform könnte man dann die Pumpe befestigen (im Gummiboden der Pumpe gibt´s paar Löcher in denen dicke Schrauben eingiermaßen greifen sollten) und die Pumpe mit weiteren Waagerechten Gummischnüren in Position halten (ansonsten kippst sie spätestens wenn man Schläuche befestigt). Eine transportable Lösung ist das aber definitiv nicht. Wenn der PC transprotriert werden soll würde ich auch jeden Fall eine Entkopplung vorsehen die der Pumpe weniger Bewegungsfreiheit gibt und bei der sie besser gegen Umkippen gesichert ist. Grundsätzlich würde ich bei der Pumep aber gar nicht so bviel Entkopplungsaufwand treiben. Die Vibriert sowieso fast nicht. Das ist eine der wenigen Pumpen die sogar ohne jegliche Entkopplung sehr leise ist. Eigentlich reicht da fast ein dickes Doppelklebeband als effektive Entkopplung.
> 
> 
> Geh mal zum IKEA falls du einen in Reichweite hast - da findet man in der Küchenabteilung fast immer was passendes für solche Zwecke .
> ...



Na dann schaue ich mal, ob ich mir ne Dämmbox baue, ich will den Rechner einfach so leise wie möglich haben 

Liegende Montage vollkommen ausgeschlossen? Höhentechnisch ist das PC v351a über dem Mainboard ja sehr begrenzt


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Liegende Montage vollkommen ausgeschlossen?



Jep - der Deckeldichtung ist in der Ur-Version nicht zu trauen und obwohl die aktuell verkaufte neue Version diesbezüglich etwas besser ist, hast du das Problem, dass sie im liegenden Betrieb Luft saugen würde, wenn der AB nicht absolut randvoll ist (was dem Sinn eines AB auch zuwider laufen würde). Deshalb ist liegender Betrieb mit der Pumpe nicht möglich.



illousion schrieb:


> Höhentechnisch ist das PC v351a über dem Mainboard ja sehr begrenzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In der aktuellen Version ist die Pumpe übrigens 136mm hoch (11mm höher als die Ur-Version) .


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Jep - der Deckeldichtung ist in der Ur-Version nicht zu trauen und obwohl die aktuell verkaufte neue Version diesbezüglich etwas besser ist, hast du das Problem, dass sie im liegenden Betrieb Luft saugen würde, wenn der AB nicht absolut randvoll ist (was dem Sinn eines AB auch zuwider laufen würde). Deshalb ist liegender Betrieb mit der Pumpe nicht möglich.
> In der aktuellen Version ist die Pumpe übrigens 136mm hoch (11mm höher als die Ur-Version) .



Das macht das Ganze natürlich schwieriger, wenn ich nicht gleich das ganze Gehäuse kippen will 

Saugt die pumpe etwa rundum an? :/

Wäre es evtl besser sich ne Eheim Compact und nen AGB für 2x 5 1/4" zu besorgen?


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Saugt die pumpe etwa rundum an? :/


 Ja das ist so. Das Blech mit dem eingeprägten Magicool-Schriftzug ist nur eine Abdeckung über dem Einlass, die die Strudelbildung verhindert. Über den gesamten Ringspalt herum strömt das Wasser ein.



illousion schrieb:


> Wäre es evtl besser sich ne Eheim Compact und nen AGB für 2x 5 1/4" zu besorgen?


Sie ist halt tendenziell eher lauter und auch noch etwas schwächer als die Eheim 1046. Eine Pumpe im Schacht-AB lässt sich auch nie wirklich gut entkoppeln - selbst wenn sie als Tauchpumpe fungiert, bei der das Wasser ein wenig dämpft. Mit der wirst du es meiner Einschätzung nach jedenfalls nicht so leise kriegen wie mit der Magicool. 

Wie wär´s denn mit einen DDC310 - die ist schön kompakt und mit einem schweren Metalldeckel auch recht leise (vllt. auch nicht ganz so leise wie die Magicool aber nahezu und leiser als die Eheim Compact allemal). Kenn die Geräsuchkulisse der DDC310 zwar nur von einer auf entsprechende Drehzahl gedrosselten DDC-1T aber die sind ja mechanisch baugleich. Dafür gibt´s sogar direkt passende Dämmboxen und zusammen mit einem reinen AB im 5,25"-Schacht wäre das evtl. auch ne Lösung.


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn mit einen DDC310 - die ist schön kompakt und mit einem schweren Metalldeckel auch recht leise (vllt. nicht ganz so leise wie die Magicool aber nahezu). Kenn die Geräsuchkulisse der DDC310 nur von einer auf entsprechende Drehzahl gedrosselten DDC-1T aber das sind ja baugleiche Pumpen. Dafür gibt´s sogar direkt passende Dämmboxen und zusammen mit einem reinen AB im 5,25"-Schacht wäre das evtl. auch ne Lösung.



Daran dachte ich auch bereits, aber auf engen Raum wäre natürlich eine Pumpe, die direkt mit dem AGB verbunden ist am besten, da man sich Platz für die Verschlauchung ersparen kann. Am liebsten würde ich Pumpe + AGB in nem doppelten 5 1/4" schacht unterbringen, wenn es nicht anders geht dann halt in den gesamten 5 1/4" schächten des v351.
Ich bin einfach total verunsichert was ich jetzt am besten machen sollte bezüglich Lautstärke und Kompaktheit :/
Zusätzlich würde es mich freuen wenn ich danach nicht pleite wäre 

Ich habe gerade noch die Möglichkeit günstig an ne gebrauchte DDC 1 Plus + Plexi deckel + Dämmbox zu kommen, soll ich es tun? :o


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch die Möglichkeit günstig an ne gebrauchte DDC 1 Plus + Plexi deckel + Dämmbox zu kommen, soll ich es tun? :o



Von der DDC-1Plus würde ich die Finger lassen - das ist nichts für deine Silent-Ambitionen, bzw. nur wenn du sie massiv runter regeln würdest. Für letzteres sind aber weitere Investitionen nötig, falls du nicht schon ein poweradjust, oder ein Aquero5 mit extra Kühler bzw, ein Auqero6 hast. Es gibt zwar noch etwas günstigere Möglichkeiten zum runter regeln, aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich die DDC-1Plus auch wegen der eher unterdurchschnittlichen Zuverlässigkeit nicht empfehlen. Das ist was ganz anderes bei normalen DDC-1T oder gar bei den ab Werk gedrosselten DDC310-Pumpen. Die laufen innerhalb der Specs bei denen sich die Antriebselektronik der Pumpen auch thermisch wohl fühlt.

Speziell in einem leichten Alu-Gehäuse wie dem PC-V351A würde ich auf keinen Fall eine Pumpe in einem Schacht-AB haben wollen. Da sind Vibrationen und Geschepper fast vorprogrammiert. Wenn denn höchstens ein reiner Schacht-AB und die Pumpe gut entkoppelt an anderer Stelle. 

Eine Innovatek PCPS würde zwar geräusch- und AB- und platztechnisch  deinen Vorstellungen genügen, aber die ist halt echt sehr schwach. Es  würde rein technisch vermutlich gehen, aber damit bist du dann wirklich mit dem Durchfluss  irgendwo am untersten Limit und kannst die Wakü nicht vernünftig  ausreizen. 

Wenn du den Lüfterrahmem vorne raus nimmst  (oder vllt auch nur die Hälfte davon) sollte sich eine Magicool DC450 in dem Gehäuse doch wunderbar unterbringen lassen. So klein ist der Kasten ja nicht. Mein Cooltek C3 hat weniger Volumen und da bring ich die Pumpe auch problemlos unter (gut - das ist für den Zweck vllt. bisschen praktischer aufgeteilt - zumindest wenn man keine langen Grafikkarten hat).


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn du den Lüfterrahmem vorne raus nimmst  (oder vllt auch nur die Hälfte davon) sollte sich eine Magicool DC450 in dem Gehäuse doch wunderbar unterbringen lassen. So klein ist der Kasten ja nicht. Mein Cooltek C3 hat weniger Volumen und da bring ich die Pumpe auch problemlos unter (gut - das ist für den Zweck vllt. bisschen praktischer aufgeteilt - zumindest wenn man keine langen Grafikkarten hat).



Das problem ist, dass ich da vorne gerne nen slim 240 für Lan party - gebrauch hätte 

Wusste doch, dass ich was negatives über die 1T+ gehört hatte


----------



## KempA (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im 5820k-OC-Thread haben die Leute mit LuKü bei ähnlicher VCore zum Teil bessere Werte als ich mit meiner WaKü. Dieeute mit WaKü haben natürlich erst recht bessere Werte, auch bei deutlich höherer VCore.
An was kann das noch liegen?


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

falsch montierter küler?
falsche durchflusrichtung?
je nachdem welchen küler du nuzt intern was falsch (z.b. beim supremacy evo den insert, jetplate usw)
nicht genügend durchflus?


----------



## illousion (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Im 5820k-OC-Thread haben die Leute mit LuKü bei ähnlicher VCore zum Teil bessere Werte als ich mit meiner WaKü. Dieeute mit WaKü haben natürlich erst recht bessere Werte, auch bei deutlich höherer VCore.
> An was kann das noch liegen?





Noxxphox schrieb:


> falsch montierter küler?
> falsche durchflusrichtung?
> je nachdem welchen küler du nuzt intern was falsch (z.b. beim supremacy evo den insert, jetplate usw)
> nicht genügend durchflus?



Nicht genügend durchfluss halte ich für unwarscheinlich.

Am besten wäre es wenn du nen Bild von deinem Aufbau machst und Daten von Wassertemp, Coretemp und Lufttemp; Drehzahl etc. hättest


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin da nicht auf warscheinlichkeit gegangen ...waren di ersten 4 sachen di mir eingefalen sind^^
aber ja n bild vom setup... ev ne beschreibung wis von was zu was flist^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Pumpen-Roundup von Ende Mai, das mit 17 Pumpen einen guten Überblick liefert:

Hardwaremax


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Hardware unter Wasser zu setzen, vom Budget wäre es kein Problem, nur weis ich nicht wie ich einen 360ger, geschweige den einen 420er Radiator in meinem Lian Li A70Fb unterbringen soll.

Im Gehäuse gibt es nur vorne und hinten Lüfter. 2* 140mm und 2* 120mm. Das beste wäre jetzt ein neues Gehäuse, aber gibt es überhaupt ordentliche Gehäuse die nur aus Aluminium bestehen?

Ein Mora 3 wäre zwar nett, aber dafür habe ich keinen Platz.

Die zweite Frage wäre ja, ob es möglich ist, den Kreislauf, also AGB -> Pumpe -> Radi zu testen, ohne Hardware einzubauen. Also eine Art Vorab test?

Das System ist ein i7-3820 auf einem ASUS Rampage IV Extreme mit einer Gigabyte GTX 780Ti WF3.


----------



## DOcean (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die zweite Frage wäre ja, ob es möglich ist, den Kreislauf, also AGB -> Pumpe -> Radi zu testen, ohne Hardware einzubauen. Also eine Art Vorab test?



das geht ohne Probleme, sogar nur Pumpe (meist mit AGB) geht....


----------



## KempA (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Nicht genügend durchfluss halte ich für unwarscheinlich.
> 
> Am besten wäre es wenn du nen Bild von deinem Aufbau machst und Daten von Wassertemp, Coretemp und Lufttemp; Drehzahl etc. hättest



Hier der Screen war nach nur 15 Minuten GTA 4 (Prime schmeiß ich besser erst an, wenns die Woche wieder kühler wird ).
Umgebungstemperatur waren so 28-29°.
Ich muss dazu sagen dass die Wassertemperatur auf dem Screen schon wieder 1-2° heruntergekühlt war.
Hab mal noch meine epischen Paintskills ausgepackt um den Aufbau mal etwas übersichtlicher zu gestalten. Ich hoffe das hat geklappt...


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich nen dich nurnoch paintguru xD
das is wirklich ma epic 

sieht das nur so aus oder ist der von radi vorne zum agb der schlauch mit einem seeeer geringen bigeradius?


----------



## KempA (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich nen dich nurnoch paintguru xD
> das is wirklich ma epic
> 
> sieht das nur so aus oder ist der von radi vorne zum agb der schlauch mit einem seeeer geringen bigeradius?



Für meine Paintskills bin ich in meinem Freundeskreis berühmt 
Ja, der Schlauch ist an dieser Stelle minimal gebogen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gebogene schläuche haben einen besseren Durchfluss, als Winkel Anschluss Stücke


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

echt? kp ich habe glaub 6 oda 8 winkel drin aber keinerlei probs


----------



## KempA (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch en mehrere verbaut, aber ich glaub net dass das bei mir das Problem ist.
Will mir jetzt vllt mal ein Pad wie das Liquid Metal Pad oder sie Alphacool Eisschicht (günstige Version) kaufen.


----------



## Nachty (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bau mal die Lüfter oben einblasend ins Gehäuse hat bei mir noch mal Besserung gebracht! Hinten brauchst halt noch ein 140er um die Wärme abzuführen.

Zuerst hatte ich oben auch nach draußen blasen, aber der Radi macht einfach keinen Sinn die warme Luft oben durchzujagen , die Wärme im Case ist auch nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## KempA (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hinten passt glaub maximal en 80er rein. Alles andere ist da zu eng. Mit nem 120er könnte ich vielleicht noch versuchen, aber da bin ich nicht so optimistisch dass das passt.


----------



## Nachty (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser als nichts ein Versuch ist es Wert  Warmes Wasser mit heißer Luft kühlen ähhh geht auch eher weniger gut hehe.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Besser als nichts ein Versuch ist es Wert  Warmes Wasser mit heißer Luft kühlen ähhh geht auch eher weniger gut hehe.



wohl war^^ merkt man ja im somer nun... temps sind bei gaminglast beid er cpu einfach mal 4°C höher-.-


----------



## FabianHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Hinten passt glaub maximal en 80er rein. Alles andere ist da zu eng. Mit nem 120er könnte ich vielleicht noch versuchen, aber da bin ich nicht so optimistisch dass das passt.



Du kannst ihn ja auch Aussen befestigen. Hab ich bei mir auch gemacht. Zusätzlich halt noch ein Lüftergitter als Schutz (Bei mir ein Staubfilter ).
Müsstest halt schauen, wie du das Kabel ins Innere führen kannst.


----------



## illousion (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, sooo Problematisch finde ich die Temperaturen jetzt nicht, siehts nach ner Stunde GTA schlimmer aus?

Dadurch, dass der obere Radi keine kalte Luft bekommt kann etwas Leistung verloren gehen..
Wassertemps haste nicht, oder? :/
Wäre ganz gut zu schaun wie der Temperaturunterschied Wasser-Luft und Wasser-Hardware aussieht :/


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemperatur sieht man doch oben auf dem Screen 
Bei der derzeitigen Hitze geht's da über 40°.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

böse xD
mein supremacy evo delidded mounting kit ist da 

mir der neuen cpu wirds verbaut...  ev sinkn di telps ja weida


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal noch eine (zumindest für die nächsten Monate) rein hypothetische Frage..
Wir hatten ja hier im Thread glaub vor 1,2 Seiten ja das Thema mit einem Mora, den man ohne Wasserverlust rennen könnte.
Jetzt hab ich schon seit 2 Wochen eine ähnliche Spinnerei im Kopf.
Bin ja aber noch neu in der WaKü-Welt und deshalb beschreib ich einfach mal meinen „Plan“ und ihr haut mal eure Meinungen dazu raus..
Also wie gesagt geht es darum einen Mora3 noch zum Kreislauf hinzuzufügen, der jedoch bei Bedarf (was eigentlich weniger als 3 mal im Jahr ist) getrennt werden kann. Diese Trennung stell ich mir eben mit Schnellverschlüssen vor, ist jedoch kein Muss. Mein Rechner war in den letzten 3 Jahren weniger als 5 mal aus dem Haus. Meine Lan-Party-Zeiten sind vorbei 
Viel wichtiger ist mir jedoch die restliche Umsetzung. 
Ich wollte quasi aus dem AGB direkt durch dieses Blech hier nach außen:Koolance Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung | Slotblenden | Cases - Hardware - PSU | Aquatuning Germany
Danach eben an einen Mora3 420 und wieder durch das Blech zurück. Ab dann solle es normal weitergehen, also: AGB -> Pumpe -> Mora3 420 -> GPU -> Nexxxos 420 -> CPU -> Nexxxos 280 -> Durchfluss-Sensor -> AGB
Jetzt frage ich mich aber wie ich die Lüfter extern am besten regeln könnte. Intern hab ich ja mein Aquaero. Dieses bietet aber nur 4 Lüfteranschlüsse (und ich glaub insgesamt 14 Lüfter sind dann etwas viel) und außerdem müsste ich dann auch noch Kabel von Außen nach Innen legen. 
Jetzt hatte ich 2 verschiedene Ideen:
Idee 1: Ich kauf mir eine 3,5“-Lüftersteuerung, an welche ich dann die Lüfter mithilfe eines 3-Pin-Splitters anschließe. Hier schwebt mir so etwas vor:Phobya 4Pin Molex auf 6x 3Pin Splitter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶rNatürlich bräuchte ich dann einen Splitter, welche ich noch mit der Steuerung verbinden könnte. Aber die Grundidee ist eben ein Splitter, welcher die Lüfter mit Strom versorgt und über welchen die 9 Lüfter (Noiseblocker PK-2) mit der 3,5“-Steuerung verbunden sind, welche ich mir dann auf den Schreibtisch stelle. Vielleicht macht das optisch sogar noch was her  Als Netzteil für die Steuerung und die Lüfter würde ich dann z.B. das hier nehmen: 
Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker | Netzteile extern | Netzteile | Cases - Hardware - PSU | Aquatuning Germany

Idee 2: Ich verzichte komplett auf die Lüftersteuerung und spar mir dadurch natürlich etwas Geld. Dann schleiße ich die Lüfter einfach an den Splitter und diesen wieder an das externe Phobya Netzteil. Hier würde ich jedoch keine PK-2, sondern PK-1 nehmen, da diese wesentlich leiser sind.

Idee 2 wäre natürlich günstiger und vllt auch einfacher. Nachteil wäre eben, dass die, von Werk aus zwar leiseren PK-1-, dauerhaft auf 100% laufen würden und deshalb trotzdem vllt zu laut sein könnten, was dem Sinn der Sache vollkommen widersprechen würde.


Es ist wie gesagt einfach nur eine Spinnerei in meinem Kopf. Aber das war mein Umstieh von H97 auf X99 und von LuKü auf eine Custom-WaKü vor kurzem auch noch. Ich hab Spaß daran und deshalb kann so eine Idee bei mir mal sehr schnell umgesetzt werden


----------



## bennySB (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ein PK-2 zieht 1W bei 12V, ein Aquaero 6 kann je Kanal 30W aushalten (also 30 Lüfter pro Kanal)
Auch wenn die 6er Version teurer ist, ist hier der Vorteil der reinen elektronischen Steuerung und daher keine Erwärmung.

Müsstest dir halt ein Y-Kabel für alle Lüfter selber basteln oder zusammen stecken und zusammen mit den Schläuchen z.B. in einem Flexschlauch o.ä. zum MoRa führen. Die Schläuche über Schnellkupplungen und das Kabel über einen Stecker.


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab aber ja schon ein Aquaero 5, weil ich keinen Schacht im PC hab. Andernfalls hätte direkt die Version 6 gekauft und nur für die Steuerung der außerhalb des Gehäuses befindlichen Lüfter ist das natürlich ne Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ein Aquero 5 LT, und da hängen alle meine Lüfter dran.
Kanal 1: 6x120 für meine beiden 360er Radis
Kanal 2: 2x140 für meinen 280er Radi
Kanal 3: 2x180 Gehäuselüfter unten
Kanal 4: 1x120 Gehäuselüfter oben

Die Lüfter laufen alle dauerhaft auf ner Minimaldrehzahl. Sumasumarum sind das 11 Lüfter die bei ca. 3V je Kanal laufen und wo das Aquero ca. 9V in Wärme verbrät. 
Auf dem Aquero sitzt "nur" der Passivkühler und ich komme damit nichtmal in die Nähe der Überhitzungsschutzschaltung.


----------



## bennySB (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und dann intern, bevor es durch die blende nach draußen geht, setzt man zwei mal ein drei Wege Ventil (Vor- und Rücklauf) um einen Bypass zu erstellen der mit nem Kugelhahn getrennt werden kann.


----------



## sh4sta (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Kempa  

Habe das gerade auch so Angeschlossen wie Du das vor hast. Allerdings benutze ich einen Nova Extern. Angeschlossen habe ich den Nova mit QD3 Schnellverschlüsse. Allderdings habe ich diese Slotblende benutzt: Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Cases - Hardware - PSU | Aquatuning Germany

Warum diese Slotblende? Weil bei der von dir verlinkten es sein kann, das Du hinten am Gehäuse die "Kartenstreben" bearbeiten/Pfeilen musst(steht auch in der Artikelbeschreibung). Hab nämlich so eine Slotblende wie Du sie raus gesucht hast hier rumliegen. Hatte keine Lust an einem neuen Gehäuse rumzupfeilen. Mit der Slotblende passt alles ohne am Gehäuse rumbasteln zu müssen.^^ 

Die Lüfter die ich auf den Nova schrauben werde(4*180), werde ich Extern mit einer Lüftersteuerung betreiben(hab noch ne 12 Lüftersteuerung rumliegen^^) und diese dann an genau dem Netzteil das du verlinkt hast anschliessen. Das klappt also so wie Du dir das Vorgestellt hast^^


greetz


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Slotblende war einfach die erste, die ich in dieser Richtung gefunden habe. Aber danke für den Tipp mit der von dir verlinkten, die würde es dann eher werden.
Auch weiß ich noch nicht ob es ein 420er oder ein 360er Mora (oder auch Nova, die nehmen sich ja glaub nichts) werden soll.
Jetzt wird erstma in meinem Urlaub im August der Durchflusssensor hinzugefügt um zu schauen, ob meine Pumpe das Ganze stemmen könnte.
Wenn das der Fall ist, kenn ich mich ja.. der Urlaub wird noch nciht vorbei sein und hier steht der neue Radi


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der slotblende aber beachten, dass die G3/8" gewinde hat und man entsprechende Adapter benötigt, um dort die G1/4" anschlüsse verwenden zu können


----------



## sh4sta (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bei der slotblende aber beachten, dass die G3/8" gewinde hat und man entsprechende Adapter benötigt, um dort die G1/4" anschlüsse verwenden zu können



Nope, die sind bei der von mir verlinkten dabei. 

*Lieferumfang:*
Blister- Retail- Verpackung, Montage- Schraubensatz
4 x G3/8" auf G ¼" Anschlussadapter


greetz


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, das ist natürlich perfekt. Statt adaptern könnte man natürlich auch schauen, ob man noch passende Anschlüsse mit G3/8" bekommt.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre für mein Vorhaben eig ein Poweradjust 3 eine gute Idee? Soweit ich weiß kann man das ja mit dem Aquaero LT5 verbinden. Dann müsste ich nur ein Verbindungskabel nach außen bringen und die Lüfter des Mora wären dann doch auch gesteuert wie meine internen Lüfter, oder? Vllt verstehe ich auch was falsch und das Gerät ist dafür nicht geeignet, bzw nicht die beste Option.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein PowerAdjust würde auch gehn.
Allerdings sollte auch ein 3- bzw. 4-Pin Verlängerungskabel reichen. Daran dann ein X-Fach Y-Kabel für deine Radilüfter. Falls nötig kauf die noch den Passivkühler für das Aquero 5LT.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Passivkühler ist sogar schon drauf. 
Du meinst also 9 Lüfter an einem einzigen Anschluss und insgesamt 14 Lüfter an 4 Anschlüssen sind kein Problem?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verteile die sonst auf drei Anschlüsse. 5+4+5 oder so. Man kann ja trotzdem problemslos alle gleich laufen lassen. Und auf die Art könntest du auch einen Teil der 9 abschalten, wenn die Temperatur es zulässt.


----------



## sh4sta (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Statt PowerAdjust kannst Du auch einfach den Wasserkühler aufs Aquaero schnallen und dann sollten die Lüfter kein Problem mehr sein und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


greetz


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Radilüfter teilst du 5 zu 4 auf die Anschlüsse 1+3 oder 2+4 auf. Die restlichen Lüfter auf die anderen beiden Anschlüsse.

Wenn du dich jetzt fragst warum auf 1+3 oder 3+4. 
Die Anschlüsse 1+2 und 3+4 teilen sich jeweils einen der internen Temperatursensoren des Aqueros. Somit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Überhitzung geringer.
Wenn der Passivkühler vom Aquero auch noch etwas Zugluft vom Gehäuse abbekommt sollte das kein Problem sein.

Bei mir ist das Aquero bzw. der Passivkühler direkt vor einem Lüfter und wird daher immer semipassiv gekühlt.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider bekommt das Aquaero bisher keine Zugluft hab. Muss mal schauen wie sich das umsetzen lässt.
Wasserkühler kann ich glaub vergessen. Da ist alles zu eng.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, ich möchte nun meine zweiter 290x mit in den wakü kreislauf einbinden. habe bei meiner ersten eine kryographics hawaii drauf, und auf die zweite soll nun auch einer drauf. jedoch weis ich nciht genau womit ich die beiden karten verbinden soll. sollte ich einen kryoconnect nehmen, oder so ein standardverbingdungsrohr? habe da an dieses hier gedacht. Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - black nickel | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany. habe die beiden karten im erstn und dritten slot bei einen sabertooth 990fx. glaubt ihr die länge schickt? ist ja ein slot dazwischen.


mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem kryoconnect hätte das ganze mehr stabilität. Und es sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus. Es sei denn, die Verbindung zwischen beiden Karten wird mit clear hardtubes gemacht. Das würde dann wieder noch besser aussehen.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es da fertige verbindungsrohre`? ist ein score von 11647 punkte im firestrike 1.1 normal? kommt mir etwas wenig vor für crossfire mit nem 8320@4.5 ghz.

mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du ohne Großfors?
Verbindungsrohre gibt es, bitspower crystallink.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die CPU wird halt stark bremsen.

Schick mal en Link zu deiner Score.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX

hier müsste es sein


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ergebnis passt. 
Graphicsscore von 22.000 sind da für ein Crossfire 290x-Gespann normal (ich hab mit einer Karte knapp über 11.000 Punkte) und dann bremst die CPU, mit einer Physicscore von knapp über 8500P, eben aus.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok supi, danke.

mfg


----------



## Elzoco (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> moin, ich möchte nun meine zweiter 290x mit in den wakü kreislauf einbinden. habe bei meiner ersten eine kryographics hawaii drauf, und auf die zweite soll nun auch einer drauf. jedoch weis ich nciht genau womit ich die beiden karten verbinden soll. sollte ich einen kryoconnect nehmen, oder so ein standardverbingdungsrohr? habe da an dieses hier gedacht. Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - black nickel | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany. habe die beiden karten im erstn und dritten slot bei einen sabertooth 990fx. glaubt ihr die länge schickt? ist ja ein slot dazwischen.
> 
> 
> mfg



Ich hab meine 2 R9 290 auch über Acryrohre verbunden. Geht ganz einfach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also würde dieser Warenkorb für mein Vorhaben ausreichen? 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Fehlt irgendwas? Sind die Schnellverschlüsse die richtigen? Will noch nicht bestellen. Wie schon gesagt frühstens in meinem Urlaub, aber ich würde gern mal die Kosten sehen.
Ich denke wenn ich „nur“ den 360er Mora nehmen würde, reicht dieser trotzdfem für alles aus, was jemals in meinen PC kommen würde? Multi-GPU wird bei mir whrs nie eine Rolle spielen, da ich sehr empfindlich bezüglich Mikrorucklern bin.


----------



## FabianHD (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst noch die Gegenstücke der Schnellverschlüsse (Kupplung).
Ich habe bei mir 13/10 Masterkleerschlauch verbaut. Derist innerhalb von einem Monat stark trübe geworden(Destilliertes Wasser benutzt).
Würde daher eher einen anderen Schlauch nehmen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Primochill primoflex advanced lrt. Den gibt es allerdings nicht bei AT. Ich hab meinen beim käsekönig besorgt.


----------



## FabianHD (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Primochill primoflex advanced lrt. Den gibt es allerdings nicht bei AT. Ich hab meinen beim käsekönig besorgt.



Die habe ich auch schon im Auge, werde mir die wohl auch holen.


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann's sein dass es diesen nicht als 11/8 gibt? Meine ganzen Anschlüsse sind eben schon für 11/8 ausgelegt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann gut sein. Ich habe 13/10


----------



## sh4sta (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Kempa, Du brauchst noch 2 Kupplungen. Die Stecker die Du hast, sind mit Außengewinde. Du brauchst noch 2 Kupplungen mit Innengewinde, damit du 2 Schlauchtüllen dran schrauben kannst. Soweit ich das gesehen habe, gibt es nämlich keine für 11/8 Schlauch.


greetz


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber das muss mit 11/8-Schlauch doch auch möglich sein?


----------



## sh4sta (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich dir doch geschrieben. Du nimmst die 2 Kupplungen einfach mit Innengewinde und dort schraubst Du dann einfach 2 11/8er Tüllen rein und schon passt das. 



greetz


----------



## KempA (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso.. Tut mir leid, das kam bei mir irgendwie net so an


----------



## sh4sta (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Achso.. Tut mir leid, das kam bei mir irgendwie net so an



Kein Ding. 


greetz


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

auch wenn es für die Meisten nichts mehr besonderes ist. Ich bin trotzdem stolz wie Oscar. Meine erste Wasserkühlung ist nun fertig 
Das Meiste wurde gebraucht gekauft. Somit hat das ganze Set weniger als 150€ gekostet.

Define R4
3570k @ 4,5 GHz
290X @ 1180MHz

Magicool DCP 450 
Magicool, 280, 240, 2x 120mm Radiator
280 = 4x Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm PWM Push/Pull
240 = 2x eloops
120 = je 1x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex
CPU = Kyros Delrin
GPU = Alphacool Nexxxos


Kompletter 3DMark Run:

Lüfter Minimaldrehzahl
Zimmer: 26,6°C
Max GPU: 53°C
Max CPU: 64-67°C
Max VRM 1: 86°C
Max VRM 2: 59°C
Max Wasser: 39°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich nun die untere karte umbaue, müsste doch folgender adapter reichen von der länge her , oder?

Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - black nickel | GPU - SLI Verbinder | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## bennySB (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FabianHD schrieb:


> Du brauchst noch die Gegenstücke der Schnellverschlüsse (Kupplung).
> Ich habe bei mir 13/10 Masterkleerschlauch verbaut. Derist innerhalb von einem Monat stark trübe geworden(Destilliertes Wasser benutzt).
> Würde daher eher einen anderen Schlauch nehmen.




So sieht meiner nach zwei Jahren aus ohne Lichteinfall etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte den ausbauen, weil ich ihn nicht mehr brauchte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> wenn ich nun die untere karte umbaue, müsste doch folgender adapter reichen von der länge her , oder?



Ich denke schon. Klappt natürlich nur, wenn du dort den gleichen kühler verbaust. Dann kannst du an sich aber ja auch das bereits ein paar posts vorher erwähnte kryoconnect nutzen.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wüsste nur nicht welchen ich von den kryoconnects nehmen sollte, da ich keine aktiven backplates habe, und 5slots lang ist auch schlecht, da ich die soundkarte sonst nicht mehr gut rausbekomme.

mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte ein 2 oder 3 slot verbinder sein. Je nachdem, wie man zählt.
Du musst zwischen den Karten ja gerade mal einen Slot überbrücken, da werde die phobya Dinger eventuell schon zu lang sein. Das wirst du wohl erstmal messen müssen.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das stimmt, müsste mal schauen ob einer passt, aber normal ja, da in der beschreibung steht das 1 slot dazwischen liegt bei dem kleinsten verbinder


----------



## KempA (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage an die Leute, die ein Aquaero und eine Aquastream benutzen: Habt ihr die Pumpe ans Aquaero geschlossen, oder beides per USB mit dem Board verbunden?
Noch ne Frage..  Wo sieht man im Aquaero die (für mich ja wichtige) Betriebstemperatur? Wollte die Temps mal im Auge behalten um zusehen, wie viel Luft da noch für die 9 Lüfter ist.


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe beides (Aquero und AS XT) über USB angeschlosse, weil man so mehr Einstellungen an der Pumpe machen kann als wenn man nur das Aquero via USB und dann die AS XT via Link an's Aquero hängt.
Nachteil: kein Entlüftungsmodus über die Aquasuite.

Die Temperaturen kannst du in der Aquasuite unter "Sensoren" sehen.
Genau weiß ich das aus dem Kopf jetzt aber auch nicht.
Ich schau gleich mal nach, und editiere dann hier.


Edit:
In der Aquasuite das Aquero aufrufen.
Dort dann "Sensoren/Temperatursensoren". 
Da sind dann die "Fan Amplifier 1 - 4" mit den jeweiligen Temperaturen.
Allerdings haben, wie ich gestern schon geschrieben habe, die Amplifier 1+2 und 3+4 jeweils immer die selbe Temperatur. Darum denke ich, das die Amplifier 1+2 und 3+4 jeweils über einen Temperatursensor ausgelesen werden.


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Leute, die ein Aquaero und eine Aquastream benutzen: Habt ihr die Pumpe ans Aquaero geschlossen, oder beides per USB mit dem Board verbunden?
> Noch ne Frage..  Wo sieht man im Aquaero die (für mich ja wichtige) Betriebstemperatur? Wollte die Temps mal im Auge behalten um zusehen, wie viel Luft da noch für die 9 Lüfter ist.



Hab die Pumpe ans Aquaero angeschlossen. Finde es so am praktischsten, bequemes Auslesen der Wassertemperatur, alles direkt im Blick.

Bzgl. Temperatur:
Findest du unter Lüfter -> (auf Anschluss klicken) -> Elektroniktemperatur. 
Habs als Bild beigefügt.

Als ich noch den Passivkühler oben hatte, war mit mehr als 1 Lüfter pro Anschluss Schluss - Abschaltung der Steuerung durch Überhitzung. :/ Seit ich den Aquaero in den Wasserkreislauf eingebunden habe, kann ich problemlos 3 Lüfter + mehr pro Anschluss betreiben. 3x3 Lüfter = 9 Lüfter für den Nova. Und 5 Lüfter im inneren des Gehäuses (2 Front, 2 Deckel, 1 Hinten).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab Aquero und ASXT am Board USB klemmen und beide dann miteinander über den Aquabus verbunden. funzt so für mich am besten.
Wobei ich seitdem ich das Aquero hab die funktionen der AS außer den temp sensor nicht mehr wirklich nutze. und optikhalber vielleicht auf ne D5 oder DDC umsteigen will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurze zwischenfrage. wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich hab ich den magicool 420  oben immer am laufen... damit mein Aquero einen leichten luftzug abekommt. sonst steigen meine temps an den ausgängen immer richtung 70°C.
Den Wakühler für das Aquero wollt ich mir nicht undbedingt holen, gibt es irgendwie noch größere passivkühler als bei der schon neuen Rev des Aquero 5 XT?
oder ggf einen kleinen 20/30mm lüfter hinter den passiv kühler schnallen? dann könnte ich auch mein 420er wieder langsamer drehen lassen.


----------



## Famlay (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hält ihr eigentlich von dieser Pumpe inkl. dem Behälter. Ist das eine gute Kombination?

Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer aquainlet XT 150 ml mit Nanobeschichtung, Füllstandsmessung und Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit
Aquacomputer aquainlet XT 150 ml mit Nanobeschichtung, Füllstandsmessung und Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit | Aufsatzbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe pumpe und AGB lieber als zwei getrennte einheiten. Eine kombilösung nur, wenn der Platz es nicht anders zulässt


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin,
gibt es neben der Aquaero noch wirkliche alternativen um mehrere Lüfter automatisch nach der GPU/CPU Temp zu steuern ohne dabei selbst Sensoren im Case zu verlegen?
Und wie sieht das bei der aquaero aus wenn man keine Sensoren verwendet und den pc hochfährt? Drehen dann alle Lüfter so lange @100% bis die Software Temperaturen ausliest?

hätte es halt am liebsten dass die Lüftersteuerung die Temperatur vom Mainboard nimmt.. für die einfache Lüftersteuerung während des Betriebs reich ja fast schon speedfan um für Ruhe zu sorgen.. aber allein dass die Lüfter beim Hochfahren 30sec bei 100% drehen nervt mich gewaltig..


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

di aquaero startet mit dem pc... den 100% startboost kannst aber mist du nicht aktivkren (ist nur bei ner angeschlosenn pumpe ein mus, da diese oft eine gewise startspanung benötigen)
die aquaero regel ab dem hochfahren.... bei mir starten di lüfter direkt mit der aquaero oder maximal 2sek verzögert...
selbst wen der pc noch hochfärt regelt di aquaero über ihre programierung schon di lüfter


----------



## P-Magic85 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob die Kombination aus diesem Schlauch:
Tygon E3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
und dieser Kupplung sicher ist?
Koolance Schnellverschluss 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kann nämlich den schlauch etwas leicht herausziehen 

Bei diesen Verschraubungen hält er fester aber auch nicht bombenfest.
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 | 13/10mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Danke


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie schliesse ich einen poweradjust 3 an den aquaero 6 xt an


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> selbst wen der pc noch hochfärt regelt di aquaero über ihre programierung schon di lüfter



Liest die aquaero die Temps nicht per Software aus wenn keine extra Sensoren verlegt wurden? Diese Informationen sollten in diesem Fall ja erst nach dem hochfahren (wie bei speedfan) bereit stehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Wie schliesse ich einen poweradjust 3 an den aquaero 6 xt an


Aquabus würde ich sagen.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> Liest die aquaero die Temps nicht per Software aus wenn keine extra Sensoren verlegt wurden? Diese Informationen sollten in diesem Fall ja erst nach dem hochfahren (wie bei speedfan) bereit stehen.


per software auslesen?
ichwüste nich das du di software mit externen werten fütern kanst...
nur mit angeschlosenen sensoren


----------



## Shoggy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> per software auslesen?
> ichwüste nich das du di software mit externen werten fütern kanst...
> nur mit angeschlosenen sensoren


   Die aquasuite bzw. streng genommen der Aqua Computer Windows Service kann schon seit längerem die Werte von HWiNFO (umfangreiche Freeware, sehr zu empfehlen), AIDA64 oder Open Hardware Monitor auslesen und für die Regelung   nutzen. Über einen Fallback-Wert mit Zeitschwelle wird sichergestellt, dass die Regelung  sinnvoll weiterläuft falls das jeweilige Programm nicht (mehr) ausgeführt wird. Die aquasuite muss dafür nicht mitlaufen, aber natürlich das jeweilige Tool, was die Sensorwerte erfasst.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Die aquasuite bzw. streng genommen der Aqua Computer Windows Service kann schon seit längerem die Werte von HWiNFO (umfangreiche Freeware, sehr zu empfehlen), AIDA64 oder Open Hardware Monitor auslesen und für die Regelung   nutzen. Über einen Fallback-Wert mit Zeitschwelle wird sichergestellt, dass die Regelung  sinnvoll weiterläuft falls das jeweilige Programm nicht (mehr) ausgeführt wird. Die aquasuite muss dafür nicht mitlaufen, aber natürlich das jeweilige Tool, was die Sensorwerte erfasst.


im ernst? ich hab das ne zeitlang versucht...jedoch nicht hinbekomen...auch im inet fand ich keine hilfe dazu...hast du ev nochne anleitung dazu?^^
weil ich wil nach werten regeln und bestimte werte in nem diagram frsthalten von hwingo...doch das wil nich so wie ich das will


----------



## Shoggy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lad dir am besten HWiNFO runter und klick auf Sensors. Dieses Fenster muss offen bleiben damit Daten übertragen werden. In der aquasuite kannst im Reiter Sensoren bei den Softwaresensoren die Verwendung des Service aktivieren. Über die Quellenauswahl bekommst du dann alle verfügbaren Werte angezeigt. Diesen Software-Sensor kannst du dann wie einen normalen Sensor für die Regelung benutzen.

 edit: was noch ganz nett ist - das funktioniert auch in die andere Richtung. HWiNFO liest die Werte vom aquaero zurück, so dass man auch diverse Werte über HWiNFO z. B. als Icon in den Tray-Bereich einblenden kann, auf eine Logitech Tastatur mit LCD oder per RivaTuner direkt ins Game etc.


----------



## bennySB (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> im ernst? ich hab das ne zeitlang versucht...jedoch nicht hinbekomen...auch im inet fand ich keine hilfe dazu...hast du ev nochne anleitung dazu?^^
> weil ich wil nach werten regeln und bestimte werte in nem diagram frsthalten von hwingo...doch das wil nich so wie ich das will



Oder lade dir das Handbuch vom Aquaero runter, da steht es auch mit drin.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Lad dir am besten HWiNFO runter und klick auf Sensors. Dieses Fenster muss offen bleiben damit Daten übertragen werden. In der aquasuite kannst im Reiter Sensoren bei den Softwaresensoren die Verwendung des Service aktivieren. Über die Quellenauswahl bekommst du dann alle verfügbaren Werte angezeigt. Diesen Software-Sensor kannst du dann wie einen normalen Sensor für die Regelung benutzen.
> 
> edit: was noch ganz nett ist - das funktioniert auch in die andere Richtung. HWiNFO liest die Werte vom aquaero zurück, so dass man auch diverse Werte über HWiNFO z. B. als Icon in den Tray-Bereich einblenden kann, auf eine Logitech Tastatur mit LCD oder per RivaTuner direkt ins Game etc.


nice aber eigentlich dachte ich daran werte der aquaero mit in auf meinen desktop in den graph einzubinden... hab nen grapf für gehäuseinnentemp und wasertemp, lüftergeschwindigkeit... aber ich woltte z.b. cpu und gpu temp inen graph noch verwenden...dqs habe ich nie hinbekomen...
mitm tray und dem rivatuner kan jeder.... aber ich dachte eher an permanente überwachu g...weil rivatuner nervt mich beim zocken eher nur^^

und das is im handbuch drin? dan hab ichs nich gefunden letztes mal


----------



## Shoggy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab nen grapf für gehäuseinnentemp und wasertemp, lüftergeschwindigkeit... aber ich woltte z.b. cpu und gpu temp inen graph noch verwenden...


Das ist doch vom Prinzip her exakt das gleiche. Statt den extern angeschlossenen Sensoren nimmst du als Quelle die Software-Sensoren.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

muss ich mal versuchen ... thx^^
ev lag da letztes mal der feler  merci


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is relativ einfach ^^ so les ich meien cpu temps auch über aida 64 für rainmeter ^^
und lass sie mir gleichzeitig im aquero display anzeigen ^^


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

weiß jemand zufällig ob die Gigabyte 290X Windforce 3 ein Referenz PCB hat und jeder EK Kühler drauf passt oder ist dort ein Custom PCB verarbeitet?

Viele Grüße


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da du eh nach einem EK-kühler suchst, nutze doch deren Seite 
CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Da du eh nach einem EK-kühler suchst, nutze doch deren Seite
> CoolingConfigurator.com




Da habe ich gerade schon geschaut.
Es kommt raus: Review and select water blocks | Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC 4GB GDDR5 (GV-R929XOC-4GD Rev.1.0) | CoolingConfigurator.com
Sind das bei Caseking dann z.B. alle Modelle mit dem Zusatz "Rev. 2"?
Weil oben im Bild bei der Grafikkartenbeschreibung steht Rev. 1 geschrieben?!


----------



## loewe0887 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey.... mal kurze Frage. Habe jetzt meinen I7 4790k. In kombination mit einem Phobya UC2-LT, Alphacool Laing DDC310 und einem Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 150 ml, G1/4 .... Im Prime gehen die Temps bis 90 Grad. Ist das OK.... Ich denke aber das es totaler mist ist.... Kann das am Anpressdruck des Kühlers liegen.... Ich weiß nicht wie weit ich den anziehen muss....


----------



## chaotium (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir gehen die Temps bei Prime auch knapp 90 Grad. Und ich hab zwei 480 Radis
Prime ist aber nicht altag, 

LG


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das gehört schonfqst eher in den haswel thread xD...
nein dir is bestimt bekant das die haswels und ivys verklebt sind... nuja di wlp ist bescheiden und teilweise nichma das halbe di bedeckt... das da die temps steigen wunddrn dann keinen ne^^
köpf den und du wirst bestimt weit besere temps haben


----------



## loewe0887 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

haswel thread hin und her.....  im idle sind es 35

da hatte ich mit meinem 8350 im p95 bessere temps .... frage so dumm weil ich eigentlich noch nie in meinem leben, bis im lappi einen intel prozi hatte....

ps... habe einen 360 vollkupfer radiator.... was für lüfter empfehlt ihr.... brauch neue


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nb pl 2...hab 16davon im gehöuse...sind eig imer relativ leise... winter aquadro profil max 25% und sommer profil 50% max... auch bei 50% sind d
sie nicht störend...aufgrund der menge an lüfftern aber durchaus warnembar^^
aber n ku pel hat iwelche enermax drauf (weis nimer welche) gleiche max rpm und er ht nur 7 stück...die sind auf 50% lauter als meine 16 xD


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kenn ich...mein aktueler macht max 65°C... mal schauen was mein neuen 5ghz 4790k macht^^ gros genug dimensionirt is di wakü ja xD


----------



## loewe0887 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann das aber der normale Boxed Kühler zb. bewältigen.... verstehe ich nicht. Habe eine Wakü und die temp geht auch ziemlich hoch.....  Köpfen.... weiß nicht ob ich das machen will....  muss vl mit den Temps leben. Muss aber erstmal paar ordentliche Lüfter für den Radi kaufen. Habe 2x NZXT drauf und einen apolish..... von enermax.


----------



## loewe0887 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber die NB haben nur 96 m³ durchfluss die Stunde.... Was haltet ihr von dennen? Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich köpfe meine z.b. selbst...auch für freunde usw... waren jetz so ca. 50 haswels und ivys die ich geköpft hab...
is garned so schwer... trotzdem ises jedes mal nen nervenakt weil man ni weis obs noch get danach... jedoch komt mit der menge di routine...erstes köpfen daierte ewig... jetzt mich rasirklinge keine 5min xD


----------



## loewe0887 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ernsthaft.... wenn du sie mir empfiehlst bestelle ich die jetzt.... normalerweiße dürfte der radi mit geringer luftmänge klar kommen.... mal sehen .


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sag ich doch 
nb pl 2^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

NB bspro pl2 habe ich auch. Bei volldampf hört man nur die sich bewegende Luft, bei 7V hört man nix mehr. Pk2 genauso.


----------



## Azzteredon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hat jemand ne Ahnung obs den mattschwarzen EK-Schlauch auch in 13/10 gibt? Oder irgendeine alternative? sollte wenn möglich mattschwarz sein... nicht dieses glänzende von Primochill z.B.


----------



## Mason2k10 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir mal die noprene von tygon an


----------



## Azzteredon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich schon, allerdings sieht man da auf jedem Bild das der Schlauch den "Norprene"-Schriftzug trägt. Absolut uncool. Hat das der schlauch wirklich? oder sind das nur so doofe Bilder?

Edith: Grade gesehen das der Schlauch überall den Schriftzug drauf hat. Zerstört meiner Meinung nach den cleanen Look. Und den EK-Tube in 13/10 gibts nirgends mehr... ansonsten keinerlei mattschwarze Schläuche. So ein Mist.


----------



## chaotium (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kurze Frage

Spielt es ne Rolle, ob die Anschlüsse vom Radi oben oder unten sind?


----------



## Azzteredon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage
> 
> Spielt es ne Rolle, ob die Anschlüsse vom Radi oben oder unten sind?



Null, du musst nur die Flussrichtung der Kühler und der Pumpe beachten, und das der AGB über der Pumpe sitzt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum entlüften ist es an sich das beste, wenn der eingang beim Radi unten und der ausgang oben ist. Aber das ist platzbedingt nur bei den single-radis machbar.


----------



## chaotium (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Null, du musst nur die Flussrichtung der Kühler und der Pumpe beachten, und das der AGB über der Pumpe sitzt.



Da ist keine Flussrichtung bei dem Radi


----------



## Sebbi12392 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus.

Mal ne frage? Wie viel Hardware kann man mit einem Mora 3 360 Pro und einem XT45 leise kühlen. Wieviel Watt an wärme  abführen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die fausformel sagt 100W pro 120mm radi Fläche, wenn es leise sein soll. 
Macht bei dir bereits mit dem mora allein 900W


----------



## Azzteredon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Da ist keine Flussrichtung bei dem Radi


Dann musst du wohl auch keine beachten  ich hab nur gesagt wo die Flussrichtung wichtig ist.

Mit Kühler sind die CPU/GPU usw. Gemeint


----------



## illousion (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Die fausformel sagt 100W pro 120mm radi Fläche, wenn es leise sein soll.
> Macht bei dir bereits mit dem mora allein 900W



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du den MoRa wie jeden anderen Rasiator recdhnen kannst, da er ja größere Lamellenabstände hat. Sicherheitshalber würde ich mit 9*80=720Watt rechnen


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ja auch nur eine grobe Faustformel, die nichts weiter einbezieht, als die Anzahl der verfügbaren 120mm Lüfterplätze.  
An sich kann der Mora bestimmt locker deutlich mehr Wärme abführen


----------



## IssaP (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

weiß hier jemand ob es ein universales Befestigungskit (also mit Befestigung am Mainboard und den Federn zum anpressen) für CPU-Wasserkühler irgendwo zu kaufen gibt? Ich habe hier einen EK Supreme LTX komplett ohne Zubehör und würde den gerne verbauen anstelle einen komplett neuen Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## obiwarn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekommt Ihr eure Aquastream eigentlich komplett geräuschlos?  Vielleicht bin ein bisschen empfindlich aber ich bin der Meinung das die Pumpe das lauteste im Case ist, sie gibt die ganze Zeit ein monotones Surren von sich. Die Lüfter laufen mit 466RPM völlig Geräuschlos, da ist es schon schade das ich die Pumpe höre. Ich lasse sie bei 50-60 Hz laufen.
Im Internet liesst man immer das sie geräuschlos wäre und somit nicht zu hören, aber das empfinde ich anders. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?

Das Summen ist jetzt nicht unbeding laut, aber der Rechner steht direkt neben mir unterm Tisch und da höre ich sie die ganze Zeit wenn ich Surfe oder nur mit Office arbeite.


----------



## Nachty (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst sie entkoppeln aufm shoggy oder die Gummifüße, läuft bei mir auf 64 Hz, oder aufhängen!


----------



## obiwarn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe sie aufm Shoggy stehen, ist deine Pumpe unhörbar?


----------



## Woiferl94 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140mm für Radis empfehlenswert ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde sie fast unhörbar.  Höre sie nur beim anlaufen.  Meine wd green im scythe himuro ist da deutlich lauter.


----------



## obiwarn (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Frau meint ich wäre paranoid, die wäre total leise. Aber ich höre sie immer leise summen.


----------



## DOcean (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



obiwarn schrieb:


> Meine Frau meint ich wäre paranoid, die wäre total leise. Aber ich höre sie immer leise summen.



das ist völlig normal, jeder hört unterschiedlich... manche stört das Brummen manche hören es schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## Deimos (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Wollte mich hier mal einklinken und nachfragen, wie eure Meinungen zu den FrozenQ-AGBs sind. Bei den letzten zwei Aufbauten habe ich auf deren AGBs zurückgegriffen und bin eigentlich massiv enttäuscht.


Drei Wochen nach dem Einbau des ersten war eine ganze Seite des AGBs zersprungen - zwar noch dicht, dennoch bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl. (ist nach wie vor verbaut und in Betrieb ).

Beim Zweitrechner hat gestern ohne irgendeine Fremdeinwirkung der AGB beim Kathodeneinlass zu rinnen begonnen und zwar nicht zu knapp. Rund ums Netzteil war innert Kürze alles nass; zum Glück sind alle Kontakte, Kabel o.ä. von Wasserkontakt verschont geblieben.

Hat jemand ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit FrozenQ gemacht?


----------



## DOcean (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doof das Ganze, ich weiss ist zu spät aber tempern soll vor sowas schützen -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...en/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-post7489171.html


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glaub ich werd nachträgli h auch mal tempern


----------



## Sebbi12392 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss man  phobya schnelltrennkupplungen in eine bestimmte Richtung einbauen oder ist des egal? Da sind schon beide Teile dicht wenn man sie öffnet oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst diese umfunktionierten Druckluftkupplungen? Wenn ja - von dicht kann da meistens sowieso nicht groß die Rede sein, weil sie nur unter Druck wirklich dicht halten. Wenn du sie für Druckluft verwendest, sind sie in der Tat beidseitig abdichtend - in einem Wakü-Kreislauf nur mit Glück und in der Regel nicht lange. Damit die Kupplungen sauber abdichten würden reicht der kaum nennenswerte Druck in einem Wakükreislauf einfach nicht aus. Eine ausgeprägte Vorzugsrichtung haben Schnellkupplungen im Wakü-Bereich zwar alle nicht, aber speziell Druckluftkupplungen sind allgemein ziemlich ungeeignet für eine Wakü und stellen einen größeren Strömungswiderstand als ziemlich restriktive Kühler dar. Die meisten User die diese Teile mal hatten, haken diese Fehlinvestition recht schnell als Lehrgeld ab und besorgen sich bessere Kupplungen. 

Ein paar Euro mehr für etwas brauchbarere Kupplungen wären von daher sicher kein Fehler gewesen. Selbst die billigen VL3-Kopien von AT sind erheblich besser geeignet als die Phobya Druckluftkupplungen. Hässlich aber ebenfalls besser sind CPC-Kupplungen. Beide Kupplungsarten sind zwar nicht tropffrei aber auch ohne Druck dicht. Wenn du allerdings wirklich gute Wakü-Kupplungen willst, führt kein Weg an Koolance VL3N (falls du sie noch bekommst) oder noch besser QD3 vorbei. Letztere sind qualitativ mit das Beste was man im Wakü-Handel derzeit bekommt. Sie halten dicht, sind tropffrei und behindern die Strömung so gut wie nicht. Die Investition lohnt sich durchaus. Von Bitspower gibt´s zwar ähnlich hochwertige Kupplungen aber natürlich zum üblichen BP-Wucherperis.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bekommt man am Besten die Kratzer aus dem Acetal ? Und wie wird man Wasserflecken am Nickel los -> hab gehört das Zitronensäure funktionieren soll, stimmt das ?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abschleifen und feinschleifen bis die Oberfläche wieder gleichmäßig ist. Falls das Acetal aber eine Bearbeitungsstruktur vom Fräsen hat ist die danach natürlich weg. Um so eine Oberfläche wiederherzustellen müsstest du das Teil mit einem Planfräser überfräsen.

Polieren kann man POM (Acetal, Delrin) nur schwer. Kannst es zwar mal mit dieser Kunststoffpolitur oder mit Autopolitur probieren, aber ich fürchte das Ergebnis wird bei POM nicht besonders gut und gleichmäßig werden. Für PMMA (Plexiglas, Acryl) ist das Zeug aber sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Abschleifen und feinschleifen bis die Oberfläche wieder gleichmäßig ist. Falls das Acetal aber eine Bearbeitungsstruktur vom Fräsen hat ist die danach natürlich weg. Um so eine Oberfläche wiederherzustellen müsstest du das Teil mit einem Planfräser überfräsen.
> 
> Polieren kann man POM (Acetal, Delrin) nur schwer. Kannst es zwar mal mit dieser Kunststoffpolitur oder mit Autopolitur probieren, aber ich fürchte das Ergebnis wird bei POM nicht besonders gut und gleichmäßig werden. Für PMMA (Plexiglas, Acryl) das Zeug aber sehr gut geeignet.



Ok Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort (bist ja bekannt dafür ), aber dann werde ich das sein lassen, denn ich habe eine  Bearbeitunsgstruktur im Acetal. Weiß du vielleicht noch was bezüglich dem Nickel und Wasserflecken ?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du mit Wasserflecken? Trocknungsflecken lassen sich einfach abreiben. Wenn das nicht geht, handelt es sich wohl eher um leichte Korrosionsspuren. Sie lassen sich entweder mit einem weichen Tuch und etwas Autopolitur oder Lackreiniger raus polieren oder du gehst mit CilitBang Kalk- und Schmutz Reiniger (bzw. ähnlichen säurehaltigen Renigungsmitteln) ran. Danach aber in jedem Fall gut unter fließendem Wasser abspülen.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einer vernünftigen Bandschleifmaschine ist es kein Problem das gleichmäßig hinzubekommen. Was die Empfindlichkeit von fein geschliffenem POM gegenüber Fingerabdrücken angeht hast du aber recht. Das ist in der Tat ein Problem. 
Man kann allerdings auch etwas gröber schleifen. Dann ist das kein Probem mehr und die Oberfläche sieht auch ganz gut aus - wenn auch etwas anders (siehe AnFi-Tec Kühler mit POM-Deckeln). Wenn´s wie vorher aussehen soll ist aber Überfräsen wirklich die einzige taugliche Maßnahme, für die den meisten aber Möglichkeiten fehlen. 

Lackieren ist bei POM aber auch nicht so problemlos möglich. Hast du damit einem POM-Primer bzw. mit Ameisensäure zum aktivieren gearbeitet? Ansonsten halten Acryllacke ja nicht sonderlich gut auf POM.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Wasserflecken? Trocknungsflecken lassen sich einfach abreiben. Wenn das nicht geht, handelt es sich wohl eher um leichte Korrosionsspuren. Sie lassen sich entweder mit einem weichen Tuch und etwas Autopolitur oder Lackreiniger raus polieren oder du gehst mit CilitBang Kalk- und Schmutz Reiniger (bzw. ähnlichen säurehaltigen Renigungsmitteln) ran. Danach aber in jedem Fall gut unter fließendem Wasser abspülen.



Sind dann wohl eher Korrosionsspuren, werde dann mal deinen Tipp versuchen


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> An Maschinen zum Schleifen und Polieren fehlt es mir nicht, habe sehr viel ausprobiert. Das beste Ergebnis wie du schon sagst,
> ist fräsen.
> Zum Thema Lackieren, als Haftgrund habe ich das hier verwendet,  hat wunderbar funktioniert und hält.
> 
> ...



Ah OK, danke


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer ollround GPU Wakü.
Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meinst du mit einer "allround-Wakü"? Eine geschlossene all-in-one Lösung (AIO) bzw. eine Kompakt-Wakü, also keine echte erweiterbare Wakü aus Einzelteilen?
Wenn es um so eine geschlossene AIO-Wakü geht -> dafür gibt´s ein extra Unterforum. 

Wenn du eine "richtige" Wakü für die GPU bauen willst, wärst du in diesem Unterforum richtig. Grundsätzlich wäre für Empfehlungen aber so oder so wichtig, um welche Grafikarte(n) es geht. Ohne diese Info ist in keinem Fall Hilfe möglich.


----------



## Ü50 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi ich möchte nur eine GPU Wakü haben, die ich zum benchen gebrauchn kann.
Da ich über 250 Grakas habe, sollte es eben eine sein,  die ich auf verschiedene Grakas schnallen kann.
Geschlossen in einem eigenem Kreislauf.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Ü50: Das hilft jetzt nur bedingt weiter. Nochmal - was genau verstehst du unter einer GPU Wakü? Den Kühler, eine AIO, das komplette System in Einzelteilen (Kühler, Radi, Pumpe, AB, Schläuche, Anschlüsse, etc.)? 

Man kann aber grundsätzlich schon mal festhalten, dass es weder bei AIOs noch bei echten Waküs einen kommerziell erhältlichen GPU-only Kühler gibt, der so universell eingesetzt werden könnte, dass man damit 250 unterschiedliche Grafikkarten Karten kühlen könnte (es sei denn sie hätten alle ein quadratisches Lochbild innerhalb eines kleinen Abstands-Spektrums und keine kühlungsbedürftige Peripherie, was ich aber für extrem unwahrscheinlich halte). Sofern auch HighEnd-Modelle mit hohem Verbrauch dabei sind, müsstest du auf jeden Fall zusätzliche SpaWa- und RAM-Kühler nutzen die individuell an die Karten angepasst werden müssen, um damit die Spannungswandler und ggfl. auch den RAM einigermaßen kühl zu halten. 
Ein GPU-only-Kühler mit dem man zumindest einige GPUs auf Karten mit quadratischem Lochbild abdecken kann, wäre der Alphacool NexXxos GPX Solo, weil er einen relativ großen Verstellbereich bezüglich des Lochbilds hat. Trotzdem ist der Kühler mit Sicherheit nicht für all deine Karten verwendbar. Einen Kühler mit einer derart universellen Halterung oder einem entsprechenden Zubehörsprekturm gibt es nicht. Als GPU-Kühler für Karten die nicht mit einem kommerziell erhältlichen  GPU-only-Kühler abgedeckt werden können, müsstest du dir einen Kühler  suchen der eine vergleichsweise kleine, aber dennoch ausreichend  Kühlfläche besitzt und einfach mit einer Vielzahl selbst gebauter  Halterungen ausgestattet werden kann, denn um die wirst du nicht herum  kommen, wenn´s nicht alles die gleichen Karten sind. Fullcover-Kühler kommen ohnehin nicht in Frage, denn da müsstest du dir vermutlich einen Zoo von ca. 250 verschiedenen Kühlern zulegen . 

Unabhängig von der äußerst komplizierten Kühlerfrage kommt für so ein Vorhaben als Grundgerüst nur eine richtige Wakü und einiges an Eigeninitiative in Frage. Wenn du außerdem alle Leistungsklassen an Grakas benchen möchtest, sollte die Radiatorfläche ausreichend bemessen sein. Unter einem 420er Radi würde ich da gar nicht erst anfangen. Bei der Pumpe, dem Ausgleichsbehälter und den Schläuchen wärst du recht frei in der Auswahl - zumindest falls du auf einem Benchtable arbeiten möchtest. 

Die Frage ist aber grundsätzlich erst mal was genau deine Zielsetzung ist, denn eine einfache Lösung nach dem Motto, kauf Produkt A, B, C und D, bau sie zusammen und kühle ohne weitere Maßnahmen alles was du hast, gibt es definitiv nicht. In jedem Fall wird so ein Vorhaben ein recht teurer und zeitaufwändiger Spaß, der mit sehr viel Bastelarbeit, Knobelei und Materialeinsatz einher geht. Nur für den privaten benching-Spaß würde ich mir derartige Ambitionen nicht nur dreimal überlegen. 

Was genau soll also die Kühlung bringen? Soll es eine Referenz für Vergleiche zwischen den Karten oder ein Testsystem zum Veröffentlichen von Hardwaretests werden, oder willst du aus allen Karten versuchen einen möglichst hohen Takt heraus zu kitzeln? Für extrem overclocking ist eine Wakü nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl. Da müsste man dann schon eher in Richtung thermodynamisch aktiver Systeme gehen (Chiller, KoKü, dIce, LN2), aber das wäre für 250 Karten mit mutmaßlich sicher min. 50 unterschiedlichen Pot- oder Verdampfer-Halterungen eine noch teurere Angelegenheit. 

Nimm´s mir bitte nicht übel, aber mir scheint die ganze Sache auch angesichts der bisherigen Aussagen sehr wenig bis gar nicht durchdacht zu sein.


----------



## the_leon (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Andre Frage, welche R9 390 und R9 390X Custom Designs verwenden denn das Reverence Layout?
Und, gibt es für die schon Kühler, ich habe bei Aquatuning und Highflow.nl keine gefunden.
Oder passen die der R9 290(X) Karten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es für die 390(x) kein referenzdesign.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Da haste ein paar zu Auswahl, denn große Unterschiede gibt es bei Wakü-Kühlern eh kaum.
> In den letzten Jahren ist der Kauf, eher ein optischer Aspekt geworden, da leistungsmäßig
> die Kühler so ziemlich gleich auf liegen.
> 1. Link
> 2. Link



Danke , das hier hat mir schon gholfen.


----------



## bennySB (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das genaue Volumen kann ich dir nicht nennen  ich würde aber einfach 2/3 vom Körpervolumen ansetzen. Das Ding in dm3 umgerechnet und du hast deine Liter. 

Kann gut sein das 2/3 zuviel sind, aber lieber bissl zuviel vorbereitet als zu wenig xD


----------



## Deimos (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Doof das Ganze, ich weiss ist zu spät aber tempern soll vor sowas schützen -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...en/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-post7489171.html



Danke, ein sehr wertvoller Beitrag. Vermutlich nicht ganz einfach zu realisieren mit einem normalen Backofen, aber ich vermute, beim ersten AGB könnte es durchaus daran gelegen haben.
Beim zweiten wars wohl einfach Pech. 

Etwas kurios finde ich es schon, dass zwei AGBs des Herstellers binnen kurzer Zeit kaputt gehen, während andere jahrelang im Betrieb waren (was bei einem AGB ja auch zu erwarten wäre....).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein GPU-only-Kühler mit dem man zumindest einige GPUs auf Karten mit quadratischem Lochbild abdecken kann, wäre der Alphacool NexXxos GPX Solo, weil er einen relativ großen Verstellbereich bezüglich des Lochbilds hat. Trotzdem ist der Kühler mit Sicherheit nicht für all deine Karten verwendbar. Einen Kühler mit einer derart universellen Halterung oder einem entsprechenden Zubehörsprekturm gibt es nicht.



Watercools GPU-x³ Core hat neben der weit verstellbaren Halterung für quadratische Loch-Layouts noch Bohrungen für gängige Rechteck-Formate. Damit sollten nahezu alle GPUs mit 4-Loch-Halterung abgedeckt sein. Für sehr alte Karten mit 2-Loch-Halterung und geringem Lochabstand braucht man ja nicht zwingend eine Wasserkühlung. Dem Hinweis zur Spannungswandlerkühlung muss ich mich aber anschließen: Diverse High-End-Karten werden dort zusätzliche Kühlkörper erfordern, auch wenn man Benchtable-typisch mit starker aktiver Belüftung arbeitet. (Ein 3×-140-mm-Radiator ist in Kombination mit letzterer übrigens überdimensioniert für Single-GPU-Benches.)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand, was 2 Wasserkühler gebraucht für 2 7950 kostet?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab letztens erst hier oder im luxx kühler für 7970 für 30€ gesehen. Ist aber schon ein paar Tage her, daher kann ich dir keinen Link geben


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, hab 360er kühler für CPU und board. Ob das reicht für noch 2 GPUs?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Board dürfte nicht viel ausmachen. 
360er reicht für CPU+GPU locker, bei zwei GPUs wird es unter Umständen etwas lauter oder wärmer.


----------



## ~ded~ (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hi, ho

was sind den derzeit so die vibrationsärmsten Pumpen? würde ungern ne laing im zweitrechner einbauen und drosseln


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



~ded~ schrieb:


> was sind den derzeit so die vibrationsärmsten Pumpen? würde ungern ne laing im zweitrechner einbauen und drosseln


Magicool DCP450 oder eine ab Werk gedrosselte Laing in Form der Alphacool Laing DDC310.


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimm ne Laing, bau alle drehenden teile aus und auf der drehbank auswuchten!


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



~ded~ schrieb:


> hi, ho
> 
> was sind den derzeit so die vibrationsärmsten Pumpen? würde ungern ne laing im zweitrechner einbauen und drosseln


Nimm die laing ddc310, da musst du nix drosseln.


----------



## DummBazz (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man mit solchen sets 1-2 grakas kühlen oder taugen komplettsets nicht.

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - First Class
muss ja nicht von alphacool sein.sind nicht so teuer wie alles einzeln bestellen,aber deswegen bestimmt auch nicht so gut,oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den alphacool cool answer kits ist ein agb bei, wo die pumpe direkt verschraubt wird. Also könnte für ungewollten Lärm sorgen. 
Um 2 Karten und die CPU zu kühlen, sollte es schon mindestens das kit mit 480er radiator sein, oder aber entsprechend einen zweiten dazu kaufen. So ein kit ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Ausgangsbasis, gerade wenn man als Neuling zum ersten mal dabei ist.


----------



## Ulami (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Toifel
Hab nimmer so häufig reingeschaut, wie gehts dir mit deinem Define S und welche Radis haste aktuell (in Planung)?


----------



## DummBazz (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Bei den alphacool cool answer kits ist ein agb bei, wo die pumpe direkt verschraubt wird. Also könnte für ungewollten Lärm sorgen.
> Um 2 Karten und die CPU zu kühlen, sollte es schon mindestens das kit mit 480er radiator sein, oder aber entsprechend einen zweiten dazu kaufen. So ein kit ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Ausgangsbasis, gerade wenn man als Neuling zum ersten mal dabei ist.


danke für die schnelle antwort.
ich würde erstmal die cpu aussen vor lassen,da ich mit der 110i gt sehr zufrieden bin.gibt es denn auch leise pumpen bei den kits?mir erzählte ein kollege die d5 pumpen machen ordentlich lärm.


----------



## Joselman (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kits gibt es auch mit Laing Pumpe. Die kannst du z.b. mit einem Shoggy entkoppelt. Einen anderer Deckel ist da aber glaube ich ein must have.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> @Toifel
> Hab nimmer so häufig reingeschaut, wie gehts dir mit deinem Define S und welche Radis haste aktuell (in Planung)?



bisher hat sich da nichts getan. meine bisherige planung sieht aber so aus, dass ich erst einmal nur einen 420er im deckel einbauen werde, front und heck nur einblasende lüfter. so habe ich frische luft rein und warme luft raus. und mit dem 420er hab ich genug fläche für cpu und gpu, selbst wenn ich meinen pentium gegen einen i5 tausche und meine olle HD7850 gegen etwas wie zB eine R9 280x oder so tausche. selbst OC ist da noch drin. 

da ich zum kaufen zu einem lokalen händler möchte, konnte ich bisher keines besorgen  es sei denn, ich will die version ohne window.



DummBazz schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort.
> ich würde erstmal die cpu aussen vor lassen,da ich mit der 110i gt sehr zufrieden bin.gibt es denn auch leise pumpen bei den kits?mir erzählte ein kollege die d5 pumpen machen ordentlich lärm.



an sich keine so schlechte idee, allerdings dürfte es denoch sinnvoller sein, die AIO rauszuwerfen und die fläche (am case) anderweitig besser nutzen. 

eine D5 hat einen 5-stufen-regler eingebaut. von daher lässt sich die auch problemlos leiser machen. stufe 2 soll locker ausreichen an leistung und auch leise genug sein. 
akustik ist aber auch immer eine objektive sache, da jeder ein anderes gehör hat. ich zB höre meine DDC310 bei voller leistung nicht. ich hab auch die normale DDC 1-T nicht gehört, obwohl die entkopplung nicht die beste gewesen ist. 
eine DDC310 oder auch eine normale DDC 1-T würde ich jederzeit empfehlen, bei der D5 kann ich nicht mit eigener erfahrung dienen.


----------



## Zoflux (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ich habe eine Frage ich wollte mir einen Pc zusammenbauen und dachte dabei an eine WaKü. Ich habe nicht gerade das größte Gehäuse jedoch suche ich eine Wasserkühlung im etwas billigeren Segment. Die WaKü soll ausschließlich zur Kühlung des CPU's dienen und leise sein.
Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt, bitte antwortet mir. 
Mfg Zoflux


----------



## illousion (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zoflux schrieb:


> Hey ich habe eine Frage ich wollte mir einen Pc zusammenbauen und dachte dabei an eine WaKü. Ich habe nicht gerade das größte Gehäuse jedoch suche ich eine Wasserkühlung im etwas billigeren Segment. Die WaKü soll ausschließlich zur Kühlung des CPU's dienen und leise sein.
> Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt, bitte antwortet mir.
> Mfg Zoflux



Naja so theoretisch könnteste dir ne Eisberg holen  Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Günstiger geht nicht. Ansonsten als Pumpe ne DCP450 + nen 240mm oder 120mm Radi + Cpu - Kühler, damit biste dann (inkl. günstige Anschlüsse & Schlauch) denke mal noch unter 200€ bräuchtest halt noch Lüfter


----------



## the_leon (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nene, das is zu laut da worde ich eher mit ner Eheim Station 230v anfangen, oder dem Magicool teil...


----------



## illousion (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> nene, das is zu laut da worde ich eher mit ner Eheim Station 230v anfangen, oder dem Magicool teil...



Von der DCP habe ich bisjetzt auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört, außer, dass man  den AGB noch tempern sollte..
Allerdings gibt es da auch keine Langzeitberichte.. auf jeden Fall kann man bei dem Preis nicht allzu viel falsch machen.
Ansonsten ddc310 mit aufsatzAGB etc. das ist aber ein wenig teurer :/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt von einen aus unseren Forum 2 GPU Kühler bekommen.
Dabei werden dann gekühlt FX 8350 @ 4.5 , Board + Wandler + 2x HD 7950 WF3 @ Stock.
 Kühler sind 1x 120mm Radi + 1x 240mm Radi (Push/Pull).
  Gehäuse => Termaltake Core V70 / Radi hängen oben und hinten.

Es soll wenn möglich nicht zu laut werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die faustformel lautet "einmal 120mm radiatorfläche pro 100W abwärme. Ich hab gerade nicht im Kopf, wie hoch die abwärme einer 7950 ist, aber 200W dürfte alleine cpu+Board bringen. Selbst wenn man jetzt mit 200 pro Karte rechnet, müsstest du deine radiatorfläche verdoppeln


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide GPUs liegen zusammen bei 270 Watt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, ich würde sagen, probiere es einfach aus. Wassertemp sollte nicht über 50℃ gehen. Oder waren es 60℃ ? Naja, also es dürfte machbar sein, aber leise wohl eher nicht, dafür fehlt dir einfach noch etwa ein 240er


----------



## DummBazz (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay danke für die antworten aber welches ist nun das beste set von den 480 radiatoren?
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - First Class
muss leider sagen das ich von wakü kein plan habe und nicht immer muss das teuerste das beste sein.(ut,xt,st)?

oder gibt´s bessere hersteller


----------



## DummBazz (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Schau mal Caseking rein, die haben von EK-WB, XSPC und Magicool, Einsteiger-Sets.
> Ich würde EK-WB oder XSPC nehmen.
> 
> *Wer billig kauft...kauft meist 2X.*



gilt das für alphacool oder komplettsets?


----------



## GusTarballs (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir mal die Liste der Komponenten angesehen. Das Alphacool Set ist doch ganz ok. Sorgen würde ich mir da beim Ausgleichsbehälter (die 5,25 Zoll Einbauversionen sind meist nicht ideal entkoppelt) und eventuell beim Schlauch machen. Aber auf der anderen Seite bekommst du da einen guten Radiator und sogar Eloops als Lüfter; da gibt es deutlich schlechteres. Verwendet habe ich allerdings keins dieser Komplettsets.

Das st,xt und ut beschreibt die Dicke des verwendeten Radiators: st 30 cm, xt 45cm und ut 60 cm.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von dem Phobya Xtreme 200 - V.2 - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die phobya v2 sind meines Wissens nahezu baugleich mit denen von Alphacool. Phobya ist die hausmarke von aquatuning, alphacool wurde von AT gekauft. So oder so ähnlich zumindest.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja so hab ich das auch in Erinnerung.

Kann nichts negatives über Alphacool und/oder Phobya sagen. Sämtliche Radis hier bei mir sind von denen.

Zum Thema Qualität von Alphacool: verallgemeinern darf man hier nicht, schwarze Schafe gibt's bei jedem Hersteller.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch nur alphacool radis. 
Ebenso meine fittings. 
Letztendlich immer eine Sache der persönlichen Erfahrungen, wie man zu der einen oder anderen Marke steht. 
Bzgl radiator dicke, mehr als 45mm ist mMn unnötig.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja da muss man sich halt entscheiden, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen dürfen. Ich habe nur 30mm verbaut, da bei mir im Idle alles still steht. Bei den Anschlüssen schließe ich mich dir an


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab einen 30mm dicken und einen 45mm dicken 240er im Define R4. Das ist so was von overkill für meinen G3258


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch gut so, Radifläche kann man nie genug haben. Wenn ich bei meinem fertig bin, hab ich auch viel zu viel, aber dafür ist es eben leise.

PS: gz zum 4444ten Post


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, leise ist es. Meine blacksilent pro pk2 laufen auf 7V und damit höre ich nichts aus meiner Kiste. 
Demnächst irgendwann besorge ich mir das define s und werde dann meine beiden 240er gegen einen 420er tauschen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha, das ist ne ganze Menge an Mängeln. Da ist deine Abneigung mehr als verständlich.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen, ich habe mittlerweile bestimmt auch schon über 40 Alphacool Anschlüsse irgendwie irgendwann verwendet, davon war bisher ein Winkel undicht. Über die Radis kann ich nicht meckern, kann aber auch nur etwas über die schwarzen sagen. Dass da nicht jede Lamelle perfekt mit Farbe bedeckt ist ist mir z.B. egal, Gewinde waren immer sauber. Grob verbogen war auch nie etwas.

EK kommt mir nur noch in den PC, wenn es keine Alternative gibt. Nachdem sich 3 (!) AGBs trotz tempern nach einigen Wochen mit Rissen verschiedet haben (der 15€ Alphacool AGB bis heute hält wohlgemerkt). Wie gesagt, passieren kann bei jedem etwas. Ich habe früher nie etwas auf Watercool kommen lassen. Nachdem ich aber in meinem Heatkiller für die HD5870 so viele Späne drin hatte, dass kaum Wasser floss, hat sich das auch geändert. Jetzt schraube ich jeden Kühler, egal ob gebraucht oder neu vorm Nutzen auf. Kann passieren, ist ja nicht weiter wild. Man guckt halt nur etwas ungläubig, wenn der Kühler im fast dreistelligen Eurobereich, dann so verarbeitet ist.


----------



## DummBazz (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mal caseking dazu befragt



> Hallo Herr Hoeneß
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten. Laut Hersteller Fractal Design können Sie im Deckel des Arc X1 einen (flachen) 360 mm Radiator einbauen. Dieser würde für die Kühlung von zwei GTX 980 Ti und einem Intel i7 4790K ausreichen. Die Corsair H110i GT müssten Sie dann jedoch ausbauen. Gegebenenfalls sind folgende Artikel für Sie interessant:
> 
> ...



er hier schwört auf ddc pumpe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S920egVtCr4

oder das 
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT - Set 11139

http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1156_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Cool-Answer-360-DDC-XT---Set.html


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Marke ist egal, aber ich wollte einen für 200er Fan haben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gibt es meines Wissens nur von phobya was.
Phobya Xtreme 200 - V.2 - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

hab mir gerade nochmal videos vom define s angesehen... mein plan mit 420er im deckel kann ich wohl doch vergessen, wenn ich mal einen radiator in die front setzten will. 
es sei denn, ich belasse es in der front bei einem 240er oder 280er


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich umentschieden, im kommenden Monat kommt der Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm dazu.
Dann reich es mit Kühlleistung, 1x120 + 1x240 + 1x360 = 600W Kühlpower.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute, ich bin relativ neu in Sachen Wasserkühlung, hier mein aktuelles Setup:

3570k @4.4 GHz
290 @ 1100

Gekühlt werden die beiden von einem magicool Cup kühler (fragt mich bitte nicht nach der bezeichnung ) und einem watercool gpu-x3 290.

Als Radiatoren habe ich 2 magicool Slim 240mm mit aktuell noch be quiet Lüftern drauf.

Nach ner Stunde f1 2015 @ 4k habe ich folgende temperaturen:

Cpu ca 60 Grad
Gpu Max 57 Grad
Vrm1 Max 60 grad
Vrm2 Max 40 Grad

Soeben habe ich mir noch 4 Noiseblocker pl2 für die Radiatoren bestellt.

Meine Frage jetzt, sind die Temperaturen in Ordnung und würde sich ein 360er Radiator lohnen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@gordon:

"Kühlpower" hast du damit deutlich mehr  aber kühl und leise bekommst du damit locker die 600W geschafft.

@chinadingens:

Die temps sehen für nicht gut aus. Besser geht natürlich noch, aber ich würde sagen, das ist schon gut. 
Radiatorkapazität erhöhen ist mMn nicht nötig


----------



## DummBazz (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man den radiator meiner corsair noch für wakü verwenden oder sind die fest verbaut?
weiter habe ich hier noch 2x akasa viper 120mm und 6x noctua nf-a14 rumliegen,die kann ich ja auf jednefall einbauen.

bin momentan am grübeln zwischen den beiden kits 
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

wenn jemand ne bessere idee hat,bitte her damit.ich komme nicht richtig in das thema rein


----------



## netheral (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich meine alten WaKü Teile testweise an mein Aquaero 5 LT gehangen habe, um zu testen, ob noch alles dicht ist - wollte eigentlich verkaufen - wurde ich ziemlich angefixt. Das einzige, was ich eigentlich brauchen würde, wäre ein GPU-only Kühler (gibt keinen Fullcover für die GTX 760 Gaming), Mounting-Material für den Heatkiller 3, Durchführungen für das Case und ein anderer AGB. Damit wäre ich für ca. 60 - 70 Euro back to business.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass mein alter Magicool 480 XTREME Quad mit 4 120ern meinen i7 2600 k mit GTX 760 mehr als nur problemlos packen wird, da mache ich mir also gar keine Sorgen, gerade weil das Ding im Mo-Ra-Style extern laufen wird.

Aber mein Case hat leider kaum möglichkeiten, einen AGB zu befestigen und 45 Euro für einen Laing-Top-AGB würde ich ungerne raushauen. Es ist jedoch ein alter EK Deckel für die Laing vorhanden.
Wäre es möglich, mit einem Doppelnippel AGB und Pumpe zu verheiraten oder wäre das eine ganz bescheidene Idee? Auf dem Papier sieht das locker möglich aus. Man nehme den Doppelnippel und drehe damit den AGB einfach auf die Pumpe. Technisch definitiv problemlos. Stehen würde beides entkoppelt auf einem Shoggy, daher wird das auch nicht groß rumvibrieren und durch die Masse des Wassers tendenziell sogar Schwingungen wegnehmen.... 
Nur das eigentliche Problem: Hält das? Oder muss ich angst haben, dass durch die Mechanische Belastung irgendwas abbricht? Wäre echt garnicht schön sowas. Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Gut? Schlecht? Fahrlässig? 

Wobei ich wohl nochmal drüber schlafen werde. Wenn der Geist erst einmal aus der Flasche ist...


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem bei dieser Methode ist eher ein strömungstechnisches. Du gibst der Pumpe mit dem zentralen nicht umgelenkten Einlass aus dem AB die Möglichkeit im AB einen Strudel zu erzeugen, über den ständig Luft angesaugt werden könnte. Natürlich kommt es darauf an ob die Strömung dafür ausreicht, aber eine Laing (egal ob DDC oder D5) hat mächtig power, so dass dies leider häufig der Fall ist. Früher war es mal ne Zeit lang Mode den AB per Doppelnippel auf den AB zu schrauben, aber aus dem genannten Grund sieht man solche Kombis heute nur noch selten, und wenn dann nur mit ABs in denen effektive Maßnahmen zu Verhinderung der Strudelbildung eingebaut sind. Ein Strudel im AB mag spektakulär aussehen, aber eine dauerhaft laute, weil niemals entlüftete, Wakü geht den meisten Leuten dann doch sehr schnell auf den Geist und ist auch kühltechnisch nicht zu empfehlen.

Was die Mechanik angeht, ist so ein Konstrukt zwar nicht das stabilste, aber es wird ja nicht belastet. Im Übrigen kann man die Verbindung auch stabilisieren, indem man Spalt zwischen Pumpendeckel und AB-Boden mit passenden Kunststoffplättchen o. Ä. ausfüllt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ein "bubble down" von alphacool gegen die strudelbildung nicht helfen? Gedacht ist das ja eigentlich, um beim Einlass in den agb die luftblasen zu zerschlagen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab es nun doch mal gewagt und mir ne Delphi ddc28-vc 52417828 dc12v 18w 1.5a ip32 für schlappe 23€ bestellt.  Der Stecker sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus,  sollte aber ein simpler pwm Stecker sein.  Geh ich richtig davon aus das ich die dann einfach wie ne ddc 1t plus pwm umkabeln kann?  Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem ddc pumpenklon gemacht?  Will die erstmal testweise für mein bench Setup verwenden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max:

Du hattest mir ja geraten bei Ikea mal nach nem AGB fähigen behältnis zu suchen und siehe da, ich habe eins gefinden, das perfekt un den PC V351 passt 
Als wäre es dafür gemacht worden 
Wo ich gerade in meinem Kopf ein wenig theoretische PLanung vollzogen habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass man im v351 enorm viel PLatz für ne Wakü hat, so lange man den Radiator extern verbaut 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Nochmal danke für den Tipp (:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo teste mal die delphi.

*Update delphi*



> Delphi, a globally active company from the automotive sector
> with a wealth of experience in the field of electronic cooling,
> and Laing, a specialist in the compact pump market, have
> co-developed a new water-cooling system for computers.
> The Laing DDC pump is used in this system.


http://www.laing.cz/info/DDC/Laing_DDC_pumps_english.pdf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und DDC-VC kommt von delphi und nicht von Laing.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dürfte in etwa sein wie mit der ddc 310. Das original kommt von laing, alphacool hat es angepasst. 
Delphi hat zusätzlich noch einen eigenen Stecker verwendet. Die Belegung sollte spätestes mit einem Blick auf die Platine klar sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Jo teste mal die delphi.
> 
> *Update delphi*
> 
> ...



Naja - nicht ganz. Zunächst wurde Laing vor einigen Jahren übernommen, weshalb die Firma  inzwischen der Xylem-Gruppe angehört und unter dem Namen Lowara firmiert  . 
Delphi hat nie Pumpen hergestellt, aber sie brauchten damals für ihre Workstations/Server eine Wakü-Pumpe und haben sich an Laing (damals noch eigenständig) gewandt, die für Delphi eine konstruiert haben, welche sich speziell für diesen Zweck besonders gut eignet. So entstand die DDC-Baureihe. Aufgrund dieser ursprünglichen Zusammenarbeit landete der Delphi-Schriftzug auch als Negativ in der Spritzguss-Form des Originals Laing DDC-Deckels. So kommt es, dass die gesamte DDC-Serie (inkl. der VC) den Delphi-Schriftzug auf dem Originaldeckel trägt, sofern sie mit diesem ausgeliefert werden.  Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde die VC-Version in alten wassergekühlten Power-Macs von Apple eingesetzt. Bei neueren Varianten wie der Alpahcool DDC310 fehlt der Deckel mit dem Delphi-Schriftzug zwar im Lieferumfang, aber die eigentliche Pumpe stammt nach wie vor von Laing/Lowara - hier jedoch wirklich nur die Innereien, da auch das äußere Gehäuse gegen ein Metallgehäuse ersetzt wurde. 

Den Original-DDC-Deckel und damit alle DDCs die ohne Veränderung aus dem Hause Laing/Lowara stammen, ziert jedenfalls schon immer der Delphi-Schriftzug und die Spritzgussform wurde diesbezüglich soweit ich weiß bis heute nicht geändert. Als Swiftech auch DDCs unter eigenem Label anbieten wollte, wurde der Schriftzug mit einem Swiftech-Schriftzug überklebt, aber auch diese Pumpen wurden von Laing/Lowara hergestellt. Alle DDC-Pumpen egal welcher Version wurden und werden afaik bis heute in allen Versionen von Laing/Lowara hergestellt. Das Patent auf den halbkugelförmigen Rotor, der auf einer Keramikkugel als selbstnachstellendes Kalottenlager läuft, stammt von Laing und wird auch in anderen Pumpen-Baureihen von Laing/Lowara genutzt - auch in deren eigentlichem Geschäftsfeld, der Heizungstechnik. Übrigens ist auch das alte Laing-Logo von diesem Lager-Design abgewandelt, welches offenbar den Kern des Firmen-Know-Hows darstellt(e). Bei der D5-Baureihe wurde zum Beispiel derselbe technische Aufbau und die Lagerung wie bei der DDC gewählt. Allerdings wurde diese Baureihe nicht als Wakü-Pumpe, sondern als Zirkulationspumpe für Solarkreise und kleinere Heizkreise konstruiert und dimensioniert. Auch von der D5 gibt es heute diverse Derivate für den Wakü-Markt, die unter anderen Markennamen (z.B. unter den Labels von Alphacool, AquaComputer und Thermaltake) erhältlich sind, aber auch diese Pumpen basieren genau wie alle DDC-Versionen auf diesem grundlegenden Design von Laing und werden, zumindest was den Pumpenkorpus und den Rotor angeht, auch weiterhin von Laing/Lowara produziert. 

Das ist ganz ähnlich wie bei den diversen Wakü-Pumpen auf Basis der Eheim 1046. Auch da stammt die Pumpe an sich nach wie vor von Eheim. Nur bei der elektrischen Ansteuerung, der verbauten Spulen, und einigen weiteren Details gibt es Unterschiede. Korpus und grundlegendes Design stammen aber nicht nur von Eheim, sondern werden afaik auch nach wie vor ausschließlich von Eheim produziert. Eine AS-XT ist zwar ein Produkt der Firma AquaComputer, aber das Vorprodukt in Form des Pumpenkorpus stammt weiter von Eheim. Ähnliches gilt für die HPPS-Pumpen von Innovatek.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wieder was gelernt. Danke joe


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du eigentlich schon einmal in Betracht gezogen ein eigenes Lexikon zu veröffentlichen? Ich würde es auf jeden Fall kaufen  (sicher auch manch anderer hier) - auch wenn es am Ende wohl in einer Enzyklopädie ausartet 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde die VC-Version in alten wassergekühlten Power-Macs von Apple eingesetzt.



korrekt


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zumindest ein Kompendium über wasserkühlungen könnte Joe schreiben. 

Hatte die pumpe hier jemand schonmal?

werd die ggf. morgen mal zerlegen.
In Betrieb werde ich sie wohl nicht vor Anfang nächsten Monats nehmen. mir fehlen noch AGB und Universial Intelkühler.
nen 480er Radi  mit 11/8 schraubis und schlauch hab ich schon.


----------



## Smorfar (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute ich will meine Gtx 980 Ti wasserkühlen. Ich hab mir da schon mal den Radi von Alphacool angesehen 280mm und iregendein Kühlblock. Kann mir jemand eine Pumpe und Agb empfehlen die halt nicht so teuer ist aber auch recht gut.  
Gehäuse Enthoo Pro


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Cooling: Die Pumpenserien unter dem Dach von Xylem, die aus der Übernahme von Laing stammen, tummeln sich eher nicht in den von dir angeführten Bereichen. Es ging aber um Laing - nicht davon, was Xylem sonst noch für Pumpentypen anbietet (deshalb auch ausdrücklich Laing/Lowara) .
Von Laing wurde insbesondere die Technik mit dem selbstnachstellenden Kalottenlager eingebracht, die neben der DDC-Serie für Waküs nach wie vor vor allem bei den Heizungspumpen/Zirkulationspumpen zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Magicool im agb, sehr leise und günstig.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von wegen Technik... Ich bin mal gespannt, was alphacool da so mega revolutionäres bringen will. Die haben da ja schon ein wenig geteasert.


----------



## IssaP (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Smorfar: Die Magicool DCP450 würde genau deinen Ansprüchen enstprechen. Falls du AGB und Pumpe getrennt haben möchtest (und es auch etwas teurer sein darf) würde ich dir einen Aqualis Eco 150 + Alphacool Laing DDC310 empfehlen!


----------



## IssaP (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling: Ja die haben was von einer Pumpe erzählt die revolutionär sein soll: https://youtu.be/WeJdQzH-C34?t=10m17s


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sollen wohl eine ganz neue Technik nutzen. Und dadurch sehr leise sein und zudem auch kleiner.  
Wobei klein war ja auch die dc-lt schon.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ungelegte Eier . Das kann von einer reinen Marketing-Ente über eine geringfügige Abwandlung der üblichen Pumpen, bis zum Einsatz einer Technik aus anderen Bereichen gehen. Anhand von Marketing-Aussagen kann man darüber aber grundsätzlich gar nichts ableiten. Etwas vom Funktionsprinzip her völlig Neues halte ich jedoch, bei allem Respekt für die Entwickler bei Alpahcool, für ausschließbar. Eine kleine Abwandlung oder ein verbessertes technisches Detail, was sich gut vermarkten lässt, halte ich da schon eher für realistisch. Für richtige Waküs sollte man sich aber nicht zu viel versprechen und ob es bei den AIOs wirklich zu substantiellen Verbesserungen führt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Dass diese ominöse neue Pumpe am Ende aber nicht von Alphacool selbst, sondern von einem Auftragsfertiger oder Subunternehmen gefertigt wird, versteht sich von selbst. Die Wakü-Marken die tatsächlich im Wesentlichen selbst produzieren sind bekannt. Alphacool gehört nicht dazu, sondern ist eine Art Entwicklungsbüro für Zusatzfeatures und eigene Designs die dann andernorts produziert und unter der Marke Alphacool vermarktet werden. So etwas ist aber üblich und keineswegs die Ausnahme - weder im Wakü-Bereich noch bei Hardware o. Ä.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In etwa 2 Monaten wissen wir mehr. Völlig neu kann wirklich alles heissen, gerade für mich, der eher ein Laie ist. Ich vermute am ehesten eine neue Art Flügelrad oder so was.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so hab das ding jetzt mal auseinandergenommen.
auf der platine steht s.1
sieht aber laut dieser anleitung Work Log of Apple Power Mac G5 Quad Liquid Cooling System Pump Repair
wie eine DDC-2 aus. auch das top und die propeller sehen aus wie die DDC-2

sieht also so aus als ob die pumpe aus einem alten Apple Power Mac G5 stammt. oder neu dafür aufgelegt wurde. charackteristische schriftzüge zur modellbezeichnung konnte ich auf meiner pumpe nämlich nicht finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@All: Ich habe mal ne frage die mich doch sehr interessiert...
Wenn man sich jetzt die DCP450 anguckt leistet die ja eine relativ gute Förderleistung bei relativ wenig Lärm und Vibrationen und das, obwohl sie sehr günstig ist. 
Was unterscheidet die Pumpe denn jetzt so sehr von den ebenfalls billigen Phobyas? Ich meinen die Pumpe ist Lautstärke <--> Leistungstechnisch besser als so ziemlich vieles was bisher auf dem Markt ist, wo liegt der technische Unterschied?


----------



## illousion (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Edit: @Illousion: Die werden den Antrieb gut entkoppelt haben, vom Gehäuse.
> Und der Rotor wird sehr rund und gleichmäßig laufen. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung,
> weil ich die Pumpen nicht selber habe.




Ja aber das sind so simple Ideen, wenn das so kostengünstig ist Pumpen deutlich leiser zu machen, warum verzichten andere Hersteller darauf?


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> @All: Ich habe mal ne frage die mich doch sehr interessiert...
> Wenn man sich jetzt die DCP450 anguckt leistet die ja eine relativ gute Förderleistung bei relativ wenig Lärm und Vibrationen und das, obwohl sie sehr günstig ist.
> Was unterscheidet die Pumpe denn jetzt so sehr von den ebenfalls billigen Phobyas? Ich meinen die Pumpe ist Lautstärke <--> Leistungstechnisch besser als so ziemlich vieles was bisher auf dem Markt ist, wo liegt der technische Unterschied?



Ich hab die dcp450 einige Zeit schon am laufen, bei 12 Volt hört man sie minimal, bei 7 Volt definitiv nicht. Mit dem Fan Anschluss kann man zudem die Drehzahl auslesen und mit speedfan o.ä. Nen Alarm einrichten, sollte die Pumpe sterben.

Leider war meine ein wenig undicht, sodass ich den agb neu abdichten musste.

Unterm Strich bin ich aber sehr zufrieden, Vorallem, wenn man den günstigen Preis berücksichtigt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> @All: Ich habe mal ne frage die mich doch sehr interessiert...
> Wenn man sich jetzt die DCP450 anguckt leistet die ja eine relativ gute Förderleistung bei relativ wenig Lärm und Vibrationen und das, obwohl sie sehr günstig ist.
> Was unterscheidet die Pumpe denn jetzt so sehr von den ebenfalls billigen Phobyas? Ich meinen die Pumpe ist Lautstärke <--> Leistungstechnisch besser als so ziemlich vieles was bisher auf dem Markt ist, wo liegt der technische Unterschied?



Innenleben der Phobya DC12-220

http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/49095_3.jpg

Innenleben der DCP450

Magicool DCP450: kleine Pumpe mit AGB - Seite 3

Nur eine Vermutung: Die Phobya 220 ist ähnlich leise, bauartbedingt aber störanfälliger wegen dem Pumpenflügelrad im Gegensatz zum Rotor der DCP450. Besonders dann, wenn aufgrund des Preises von 30-40€ Abstriche bei der Materialqualität angesagt sind.


----------



## Mason2k10 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht bestimmt nur um die mayhems aurora (wegen den Partikeln), glaube jedoch kaum das die bei nem Garantiefall prüfen welche Flüssigkeit verwendet wurde.


----------



## Mason2k10 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oke, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, ich könnte es mir bei Aurora wegen der Partikel vorstellen, jedoch nicht bei den Rest.
Meine Alphacool ddc läuft noch prima mit mayhems Pastel, falls der Garantie Fall eintreffen sollte wird die pumpe gereinigt und dann wissen die ja nichts davon


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei aquatuning.de steht nix mix Garantieverlust bei Mayhems pastel.


----------



## the_leon (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, beim aquacomputer kryographics erlischt die Garantie, wenn man keine Flüssigkeit von ac benutzt.
Wie das bei den anderen kühlern ist, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde ich schon rechtlichen sehr fraglich.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt die Frage, wie man es nachweisen soll, das nicht die vorgeschriebene Flüssigkeit verwendet wurde. Vorm abschicken mit dest. Wasser durchspülen und gut ist.

Andere Frage: macht es was, das meine gpu vor meiner CPUs im Wasserkreislauf eingebunden ist?


----------



## the_leon (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, macht es nicht, das ist wumpe


----------



## Mason2k10 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte egal sein, da die Flüssigkeit fast überall im System die selbe Temperatur hat.
Mein GPU kommt auch vor der Cpu und bisher keine Problem.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klaro.

Danke

Würde die Kühlleistung bei nem 420er anstelle des 240er massiv erhöht werden, oder wäre die Wassertemperatur einfach niedriger ?

Setup:

3507k bei60 °C
R9 290 bei 52 °C


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja sowohl, als auch. Mehr Fläche resultiert in länger kaltem Wasser, was wiederum die Komponenten länger kühl hält. Der Unterschied wird messbar sein, aber sicher nicht "massiv" ausfallen. Deine Werte sind ok, wenn du den Radi unterbekommst ist natürlich mehr Fläche immer gut


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bleibt der erstmal so wie er ist, wenn ich den PC auf den Boden stelle, kann ich ja auch die Lüfter was mehr aufdrehen lassen, mir gehts primär um die Lautstärke.

Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit mehr Fläche könntest du die Lüfter natürlich auch langsamer drehen lassen, aber wenn du sonst soweit zufrieden bist


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauft man halt Produkte von EK oder Watercool, sind eh besser


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhems pastell wird halt als Showflüssigkeit gehandelt und nicht als reguläres kühlmittel


----------



## illousion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich meine Eheim tauchen will, ist es ja am intelligentesten das ding mittels schlauch im agb anzuschließen, um unnötige vibrationen zu vermeiden. Gibt es evtl Silikonschlauch o.Ä. der besonders flexibel ist mit dem man das machen kann?


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von welcher Eheim Pumpe redest du eigendlich?? 
Vielleicht hab ich's ja irgendwo überlesen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Mayhems pastell wird halt als Showflüssigkeit gehandelt und nicht als reguläres kühlmittel


Nein, ist reguläre kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## Mason2k10 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aurora ist Showflüssigkeit, laut Beschreibung Wegens der Partikel


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay, dann war das die aurora.


----------



## Mason2k10 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Obwohl wenn man bei AT schaut dann steht das bei allen mayhems Flüssigkeiten. 
Edit: War der Meinung das das nur die Aurora betraf. 

Zitat AT: 

Achtung: Wir weisen darauf hin, das folgende Hersteller die Garantie für Ihre Produkte ablehnen, wenn diese mit den Flüssigkeiten von Mayhems betrieben werden: Alphacool, Koolance, Phobya und Aqua Computer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darum ging es ja gerade. Wurde ein paar posts vorher schon zitiert  
Aqua Computer gibt soweit ich weiss nur garantie, wenn man deren Zeugs verwendet. Was an sich aber für die nur schwer nachweissbar sein dürfte. So sind sie aber fein raus, wenn man eine "fremde" Flüssigkeit verwendet und dadurch Schäden an den Komponenten verursacht. Sofern sie dass halt nachweisen können


----------



## illousion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Von welcher Eheim Pumpe redest du eigendlich??
> Vielleicht hab ich's ja irgendwo überlesen.



Wenn ich nen flexiblem schlauch will ist das eigentlich relativ irrelevant 
ist ne 1046


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Eheim 1046 ist soweit ich weiß nicht tauchfähig.

Edit:
Ok, ich hab jetzt grad nochmal nachgelesen.
Die 230V Version der 1046 ist tauchfähig, die 12V  Version allerdings nicht.


----------



## Mason2k10 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben diesen wunderschönen AGB gefunden, wollte euch daran teilhaben lassen. Wer nen Plan ob das mit normalen PETG und 2 Agb's einfach nachzubauen wäre?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skeeper = https://www.facebook.com/pages/Skeeper/786288178115655?fref=ts


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möglich ist alles, aber nur wie.


----------



## illousion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Die Eheim 1046 ist soweit ich weiß nicht tauchfähig.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok, ich hab jetzt grad nochmal nachgelesen.
> Die 230V Version der 1046 ist tauchfähig, die 12V  Version allerdings nicht.



Ich habe die Pumpe schon getaucht, ich brauche nur nen flexiblen Schlauch ._.


----------



## Ulami (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Eben diesen wunderschönen AGB gefunden, wollte euch daran teilhaben lassen. Wer nen Plan ob das mit normalen PETG und 2 Agb's einfach nachzubauen wäre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd das mit Aqualissen(^^?) nachbauen. Deckel wären schwarz, die Farbe müsste in die Flüssigkeit, aber der Rest sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mason2k10 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sehen aber am besten aus, finde ich [emoji16]


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Ich würd das mit Aqualissen(^^?) nachbauen. Deckel wären schwarz, die Farbe müsste in die Flüssigkeit, aber der Rest sollte kein Problem sein.


Was hast du für Maschinen da?


----------



## oelkanne (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Kauft man halt Produkte von EK oder Watercool, sind eh besser


Die wärmeleitfähigkeit von destillierten Wasser ist eh unerreicht egal was auf der Packung steht...bissl inno mit rin und gut ist die Suppe [emoji16]


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich betreibe meine WaKüs seit Jahren nur mit destilliertem Wasser, mehr braucht man einfach nicht (ich gehe jetzt natürlich von einem Aluminium-freien Kreislauf aus).


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch dest. Wasser drin. Inzwischen jedoch mit G48 gemischt, auch wenn es nicht viel Unterschied macht.


----------



## denzi24 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage: Wäre es sinnvoll die 2 140mm PWM Lüfter von einem 280 Radiator an die PWM Lüfteranschlüsse der Graka zu hängen. So das die Lüfter je nach GPU Temp gesteuert werden. Ich meine die Lüfteranschlüsse an die die Lüfter angeschlossen waren als noch der Standard Kühler drauf war. In meinem Fall waren das glaub ich 2 80mm bei der MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du schon nach Temperatur regeln willst, dann nach Wassertemp. Denn diese ist relevant was die Lüfter angeht.
Wasser ist träge, was Temperaturveränderung angeht. Die Chiptemperatur der graka oder auch der cpu dagegen ändert sich ständig und springt auch mal hin und her, wenn du also die temps von dort als richtwert nimmst, drehen die Lüfter mal schnell, mal langsam und das auch im schnellen Wechsel. 


Du kannst natürlich so machen, wie du das gedacht hast. Musst dabei aber darauf achten, dass du die lastgrenze vom Lüfterausgang der graka nicht überschreitest mit deinen Lüftern.


----------



## Ulami (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was hast du für Maschinen da?



Du meinst ein Biegekit und Gewindeschneider wären nicht ausreichend?

Vielleicht stell ichs mir ja wirklich zu simpel vor, aber ich denke noch immer, dass das nicht nur für Hardcoremodder machbar ist. Als Basis hätt ich mir eben Teile der Aqualisreihe genommen: Deckel, Röhren, Spannstange des 880ml und die jeweiligen Dichtungen. Vielleicht sind die Plexiteile anderer Systeme sogar noch besser geeignet. Eigens fräsen etc würd ich sie jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Fiji_spotted (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine EVGA GTX 980 hat doch ein normales PCB oder???


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK Water Blocks hat nen Konfigurator. Für CPU-, Mainboard- und Grafikkartenkühler. Dort steht im Normalfall auch ob die Karte ein Referenzboard nutzt, oder eben auch nicht.

Link zu Konfigurator: 
CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## Mason2k10 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EVGA verbaut doch immer Referenz, ausser bei ihren OC Varianten?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis auf FTW und Classified ist alles Referenz, für die Classified gibt's aber auch Kühler.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo bekomme ich einen O-Ring 128x2 N700 für EK-FC7950 her?


----------



## Joungmerlin (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Bis auf FTW und Classified ist alles Referenz, für die Classified gibt's aber auch Kühler.



Die SSC ACX2.0+ und die FTW+ haben jetzt das selbe PCB. Bei der normalen FTW und der Classified weiß ich's jetzt nicht.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich einen O-Ring 128x2 N700 für EK-FC7950 her?



Vielleicht von EKWB?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe einen Händler gefunden. Einen Druckluft Händler in meiner Nähe hat alle DIN genormten O-Ringe die es gibt. Meine Rettung.


----------



## illousion (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe einen Händler gefunden. Einen Druckluft Händler in meiner Nähe hat alle DIN genormten O-Ringe die es gibt. Meine Rettung.



"Druckluft Händler" 

Irgendwie hört sich das für mich wie nen Händler an der Druckluft in Flaschen (oder in Eimern ) verkauft


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Druckluft kauft man für gewöhnlich ja auch in Flaschen


----------



## DummBazz (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo
braucht man noch mehr für ne wakü? noctua a14 lüfter habe ich bereits
ich habe keine ahnung und nur mal sets verglichen.einen 280er radiator möchte ich schon gerne nutzen,da ich meine lüfter behalten möchte
ich weiß auch nicht ob die sachen alle gut sind die ich ausgesucht habe. 
den radiator möchte ich in der front verbauen und auch erstmal nur damit anfangen(für graka).falls das möglich ist erstmal nur die graka mit einem radi zu kühlen.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DOcean (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DummBazz schrieb:


> hallo
> braucht man noch mehr für ne wakü? noctua a14 lüfter habe ich bereits
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany



keine 90/45° Winkel?
die Entkoplung von dieses AGBS soll mies sein (du hörst also die Pumpe)


----------



## DummBazz (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke winkel und agb ,ich schaue...
wenn ich irgendwelchen quatsch im warenkorb habe wo es billiger oder etwas teurer für besser geht, bitte bescheid sagen
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DOcean (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm lieber einen normalen AGB plus einen Pumpenaufsatz nicht so eine Kombi...

Ach ja willst du Graka oder Prozi kühlen, der Link ist für einen reinen Prozi Kreislauf


----------



## DummBazz (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nur graka 
https://www.aquatuning.de/checkout/cart/AtsdCartSaveSuccess/1/AtsdCartSaveKey/fbc4a57f07c551979e063b6ab1bf7734


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die rund 40€ für einen CPU kühler kannst dann auch noch drauf legen. 
Kann zu deiner zusammenstellung  gerade nix weiter sagen, bin zZt ans Handy gefesselt.


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo,

habe heute bemerkt das sich weder in den Grakas, noch in dem Verbindungsschlauch Kühlmittel befindet... Grakas unter Last trotzdem bei 43°C
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sitzt ein block aus Kupfer drauf. Der sollte zumindest im idle auch ohne Flüssigkeit drin ausreichen, aber unter last? Da ist was faul...


----------



## Nachty (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht ist dein Anschlussgewinde zu lang dann kommt auch kein Wasser durch, aber da hast du auch kein gesammtdurchfluss mehr! komisch


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darum sag ich ja, da ist was faul. Wenn nix drin ist, geht auch nix durch. Das ist wieder mal so eine Sache, die ich am liebsten live sehen würde um nach dem Problem zu suchen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Poste doch mal bitte ein Bild vom ganzen System, so dass man den Verlauf vom Kreislauf erkennen kann


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sysProfile: ID: 137477 - anticrist


reicht das so ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht es aus der pumpe direkt durch die grakas? Dann klingt das von liquid-chilling beschriebene sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ein paar Infos wären nicht schlecht.
> 1. ändert sich der Füllstand im AGB groß, beim ein- und ausschalten?
> 2. lief die Erstbefüllung ohne Probleme ab, bzw. hattest du einen ganz normalen fließenden Kreislauf?
> 3. wie lange ist das Sys so in Betrieb?
> 4. sind die GPU-Kühler auch im laufenden Betrieb ohne Flüssigkeit?




1.    Nein, um ca 0,5 mm, und beim ausschalten wieder zurück

2.   ja

3. 4 Monate

4. Ja


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müsstest also an sich stillstand im loop haben.


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber wie, wenn die Pumpe rennt und alle Schläuche voller Wasser sind, nur die Grakas und die Verbindung nicht?


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind 3 Radis verbaut, 480 Oben und Unten, 360 in der Front

geht aus der Pumpe direkt in den unteren Radi.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für eine Pumpe hast du, habe es nicht direkt gefunden..?
Ist der durchfluss evtl zu extrem gering?
Hast du einen DFM verbaut..?


MfG
Tobi


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, kein DFM 

Aquastream Eheim

die da 

Aqua Computer Homepage - aquastream xt


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle anderen Schläuche sind wie immer, prall gefüllt, dunkelrot



> Ist in der Graka-Verbindung überhaupt keine Flüssigkeit?



Nein



Ich Zweifel langsam an meinem Verstand.
Ich habe, um optische Täuschungen zu vermeiden alle Lichtquellen, vor allem die roten LEDs ausgeschaltet und dann mit der Tachenlampe geguckt... keine Flüssigkeit in den Grakas und dem Verbindungsschlauch.
Aber nicht mal im Furmark komme ich über 50°C... das ist doch ohne Kühlung unmöglich


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann doch nicht stimmen. Das Wasser müsste sich quasi an den Karten vorbei beamen.... 

Ich empfehle ein komplettes zerlegen und neu zusammen setzen oder zumindest leeren und neu befüllen.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm habe gerade nochmal geschaut ob nicht evtl. die verbindungen "Durchgehend" sind anstatt versetzt, aber auf den bildern sieht es rivhtig aus.
Pumpe ist auch perfekt.
Ist der kreislauf auch wirklich vollkommen entlüftet..? heb den pc mal ruhig an und wende ihn, also mal kpmplett auf die seite legen, mal auf den kopf fast stellen, sodass die luft an den höchsten stellen in den agb entweichen kann....

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe das Gehäuse gerade gekippt und auf den kopf gestellt........

Jetzt ist der AGB plötzlich übervoll und die Pumpe extrem laut hörbar


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, dann ist ja auch die pumpe über dem agb und bekommt kein Wasser. Auf die Seite legen reicht völlig.
Und dann den agb wenn möglich aus der Halterung nehmen, damit du den etwas höher legen kannst, als den Rest der wakü


----------



## SilverTobias90 (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

natürluch nicht soweit kippen das die pumpe luft zieht, da sie ja kein wasser mehr durch die schwerkraft bekommt. Sowas mache ich nur wenn die pumpe aus ist und "stoßweise" sodass die luft kurz bspw. vom oberen radi entweichen kann und in den AGB gelangt, dann wieder langsam zurückneigen und so weiter, das gleiche mit dem seitlichen neigen.....


----------



## SilverTobias90 (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Jetzt haste irgendwo Luft reingebracht.
> Das hin und her mit dem Case zum entlüften muß nicht sein, denn so wie du es gebaut hast, entlüftet es sich selbst.


ehm nur eine frage:
Komplett ohne wank bewegungen kriegt man doch keine luft raus oder..? da sich das wasser an der luft halt vobeidrückt....?

Ist nur eine frage, nicht als anmache gemeint.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe aber wieder Fluss in den Grakas... kann gerade einen Twister im Graka schlauch beobachten.... jetzt muss ich irgendwie die Luft rauskriegen.

Tipps ? 


Und danke für die tolle, kompetente und schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Ulami (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe baut ja keinen wirklichen Druck auf. Die schiebt und schiebt aber da platzt zum Glück nix und man sieht sonst von außen auch nicht mehr.

Sieht ganz so aus, als ob die Verbinder und/oder Verschlussschrauben das ganze abdichten -> Ausbauen, nachschauen/nachmessen.

Was haste denn beim Grakaverbinder für Verschlusspfropfen drauf? Weißt du die Gewindelänge der Tüllen/Anschlüsse?


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier, da sollte alles draufstehen, weiß es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (2. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bitte löschen


----------



## illousion (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt einer den Grund dafür, dass mein Wakü wasser leicht trüb ist? an den Hardtubes kann man das nicht erkennen, aber durch den 16/10 schlauch und im provisorischen AGB 

Habe ca. 4l dest. Wasser mit einer dieser mini flaschen Inno Protect (ich weiß, dass das nicht das richtige verhältnis ist )


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal, es sind Partikel, die sich vom schlauch gelöst haben.


----------



## illousion (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, es sind Partikel, die sich vom schlauch gelöst haben.



Hat man das Problem bei jedem Schlauch oder liegt das an Masterkleer?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, das hat was mit den weichmachern zu tun. Und wohl auch, was genau an Chemiezeugs noch in der Flüssigkeit ist. 
Nimmst du also eher festen schlauch und nur destilliertes Wasser, dürften sich demnach keine oder zumindest weniger Partikel ablösen


----------



## Anticrist (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das Problem hatte ich nach dem letzten Umbau auch .. da hat sich Weichmacher aus dem Schlauch gelöst...
leeren, säubern, neu befüllen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiss nicht, ob schlauch auskochen was bringt. So von wegen dann löst sich das alles schon vorher und wenn das System aufgebaut ist, gibt es nix mehr zum ablösen


----------



## Ulami (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, da sollte alles draufstehen, weiß es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei den Summen würd ich mich an deinen Händler wenden, der das wahrscheinlich auch zu verantworten hat. Telefonier dich doch mal mit denen zusammen, die haben sicher auch ein paar Ideen, was da schief gelaufen sein kann.


----------



## illousion (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob schlauch auskochen was bringt. So von wegen dann löst sich das alles schon vorher und wenn das System aufgebaut ist, gibt es nix mehr zum ablösen



Gibt es schläuche, bei denen ich das Problem nicht haben werde?
Wegen des externen MoRas kann ich nicht alles mit hardtubes machen :/

und sind die partikel dick genug um irgendetwas zu verstopfen? o:


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh, da kann ich nichts zu sagen, ich hab da nicht so die Erfahrung. Ich habe aktuell den primochill primoflex advanced lrt und damit bisher noch keine negativen Erfahrungen.


----------



## bennySB (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten den Tygon Schlauch verwenden.
Masterkleer sieht halt nach ner Zeit immer kacke aus. Habe hier vor ein paar Seiten erst n Bild von mir gepostet, wo man drauf sieht wie meiner aussieht.


----------



## illousion (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schonmal Silikonschlauch probiert (sowas: Silikonschlauch - 8x11mm - Meterware: Amazon.de: Haustier) 

Edit: habe mir mal Silkonschlauch für im AGB bestellt und 2x1m Edelstahlpanzerschlauch für die Anbindung des MoRas


----------



## Nachty (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube hatte auch am Anfang Masterkleer aber nach 3 Tagen war da nichts mehr Kleer trübe Suppe kackscheiße sry, danach Norprene Schlauch eingebaut alles super, hätte auch gern BuntesWasser aber wenn sich da  alles auflöst ne Danke.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool den gibt es ja auch in meinem Größe. Silikonschlauch - 8x10mm - Meterware: Amazon.de: Haustier


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

seit wan löst buntes wasser was auf? wäre mir neu...
eventuel nach jahren... da solte ja aber ne reinigung zwischendrin sein^^ 
ich reine alle teile auch schläuche winkel etc alle 3-4monate... da hab ich weniger bedenken


----------



## Nachty (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War nur allgemein gesagt, jedes Kühlwassser kann den Schlauch angreifen, bzw. Farbiges Kühlwasser kann sich halt noch ausflocken oder spalten.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja aber das ist eher ein prob bei dickflüsgig3n...hab mich da schlau gemacht mit eigenem thread...im inet mit erfarungsberichte und bei herstelern usw nachgefragt...
ie pastel von mayhams sind show flüsigkeiten...di flocken sehr leicht und schnel aus und verstopfen was...
jedoch die normalen farbigen zusätze hab ich eigentlich keine negativen berichte gefunden...auch hertseler (kla wolen sich gut hibstelen xD) habe angeblich nix schlechtes gewust und zker sowie im overclocker.net forum was auser  bei pastelfarben bisher eig kein prob..daher hab ich demnächst mit neuem mobo auch ek blood red drinen^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe seit Januar pastel blau und keine Probleme, kühlleistung ist bis jetzt geblieben.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (4. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
Habe leider in letzter Zeit Probleme mit der Kühlleistung meiner Wakü, die Temperaturen sind ziemlich hoch und es ist egal, ob die Lüfter auf 40% oder 100% laufen.
Ich der Durchfluss ist glaube ich auch nicht der beste.  Kann es sein, dass ich Algen in meiner Wakü habe? Oder was kann das im GPU-Kühler sein?

LG 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht mir eher nach Weichmacher aus.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (4. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, Ok.
Was mache ich da jetzt? Ich denke mal alle Kühler öffnen und reinigen, die Schläuche ersetzen und die Radis mit Essig spühlen oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (4. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oops vertauscht..ja hast recht -.- doof xD


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (4. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll ich meinen Radi an die Dusche bekommen? 
Die hat kein G 1/4 Gewinde. Und verkraften die Kühler den Druck überhaubt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dran halten reicht. Und wenn du nur den schlauch ohne duschkopf hast, ist da eh nicht viel Druck drauf. Zumal du den auch noch selber regulieren kannst. Die meisten wakü-Komponenten sind druckgeprüft, bis 2 bar


----------



## Ulami (4. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach du schraubst die echt zusammen. Na vielleicht kommt sowas auch auf meine nächste Einkaufsliste


----------



## Kindercola (5. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Frage 
Lohnt es sich eine WaKü gebraucht zu kaufen oder ist das eher quatsch und eventuell sogar gefährlich. Hatte nämlich überlegt meinen kleinen i5 3570k das Schwimmen beizubringen. Deswegen wollte ich erstmal eine CPU Only WaKü haben und dies natürlich auch zum "Schnäppchenpreis "^^
Gibt es vielleicht auch irgendwas auf was man achten sollte?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine aktuelle wakü besteht zum größten Teil aus gebrauchten Sachen. Nur schlauch kaufe ich immer Neu.


----------



## bennySB (5. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spricht eigentlich nix dagegen, denn die meisten behandeln ihre WaKü immer recht pfleglich. Solltest die Teile vor dem Einbau halt nur gründlichst reinigen. Wie FeuerToifel schon schrieb nur am besten den Schlauch neu kaufen, ist aber auch meistens eher ne optische Frage.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn "gebraucht" gleichbedeutend mit "einmal angeschlossen für einen Test" musst du dir eh keine Gedanken machen. Die Tester gehen damit meistens noch besser um, weil sie es oft eben auch wieder verkaufen wollen


----------



## Kindercola (5. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sehr gut danke 

Muss ich mir nur mal raussuchen was ich alles so genau brauche und mich bisschen einlesen.
Aber dafür gibt es ja den Guide


----------



## illousion (5. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kindercola schrieb:


> sehr gut danke
> 
> Muss ich mir nur mal raussuchen was ich alles so genau brauche und mich bisschen einlesen.
> Aber dafür gibt es ja den Guide



Bei weiteren Fragen weißte ja wo du schreiben musst


----------



## Thaiminater (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so ne Frage wenn man sich ne Wakü mit nem Moa baut und auf silent gehen will also Low Rpm lohnt es sich dann ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 gegen ein gedämmtes auszutauschen?


----------



## IssaP (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal du meinst den Mora, wenn du den benutzt ist das Gehäuse ja eigentlich egal weil der eh immer irgendwo extern steht und du musst dein Gehäuse auch nicht dämmen (außer du willst den Mora irgendwo IM Gehäuse unterbringen )


----------



## Joselman (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eigentlich anstatt Teflonband auch Hanf verwenden? Mein Klemptner hat das leztztens bei mir verwendet um eine Rohrverbindung abzudichten!?


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht auch. Ist aber etwas komplizierter.

Man muss die Anschlussgewinde vor dem Umwickeln anrauen damit das Hanf hält. Zudem muss es dann zwingend entgegen der Gewindesteigung gewickelt werden, sonst rutscht das beim einschrauben runter.


----------



## bennySB (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Geht auch. Ist aber etwas komplizierter.
> 
> Man muss die Anschlussgewinde vor dem Umwickeln anrauen damit das Hanf hält. Zudem muss es dann zwingend entgegen der Gewindesteigung gewickelt werden, sonst rutscht das beim einschrauben runter.



Das  mit der Richtung ist  aber auch bei Teflonband zu beachten. 
Ist mir schon öfters passiert, dass es sich beim zuschreiben einfach runter geschoben hat weil ich es falsch herum gewickelt hatte.


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber Teflonband ist da etwas unempfindlicher bei.

Edit: 
Wenn man das Teflonband stramm genug drumwickelt ist es meistens egal.
Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## bennySB (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja meistens schon, da hast du recht mit.


----------



## illousion (7. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage wenn man sich ne Wakü mit nem Moa baut und auf silent gehen will also Low Rpm lohnt es sich dann ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 gegen ein gedämmtes auszutauschen?



Naja so technisch gesehen hast du ja immer auch Lüfter und ne Pumpe im Case, je nach dem wie wichtig dir die Lautstärke ist, hat es natürlich einen Sinn da noch das Gehäuse zu dämmen, bei mir zum Beispiel sind das lauteste das Fiepen der gtx 970 und meine Samsung Ecogreen. Aber das Fiepen der 970 ist echt kaum auszuhalten :c



Joselman schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich anstatt Teflonband auch Hanf verwenden? Mein Klemptner hat das leztztens bei mir verwendet um eine Rohrverbindung abzudichten!?



Haste wohl nurnoch Hanf da?


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage: Hat wer Erfahrungen bezüglich Farbzusätzen ?  Habe diesbezüglich leider nur schlechtes gelesen   Deswegen bin ich auch schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach orangenen 16/10 Schlauch, aber hier finde ich kein einziges Modell das nicht UV aktiv ist  Was da jemand was dazu wo ich sowas finden kann ?


----------



## illousion (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum wollt ihr die Gewinde denn abdichten? wird das normalerweise nicht mit O - Ringen gemacht? o:


----------



## Ulami (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fail Edit, sorry.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mal einen undichten Deckel bei einem Aufsatz-agb. Dieses Teil mit der großen 1" Öffnung. Da war das gewinde einfach nicht vollständig geschnitten, weshalb der Deckel nicht ganz zu ging. Da hat der ö-ring natürlich nix gebracht, teflonband hat geholfen. 

Edit: ach Moment genau, der original Deckel hat problemlos gepasst, aber das gewinde von dem 1" zu G1/4" Adapter war länger und daher hat es nicht so einfach gepasst. Später habe ich einfach mit schleifpapier nachgeholfen, dann war es auch auf dem normalen weg dicht.


----------



## Ulami (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Standardkomponenten bei Waküs sind heute alle mit sog. Kompressionsgewinden. Sprich es wird nicht das Gewinde selbst dicht, sondern es erzeugt Druck auf einen O-Ring/Dichtung. "Man schraubt etwas fest."
Hanf+"Fett"/Teflon kommt von den Installateuren für Gewinde, die sich selbst dichten sollen. Meist sind diese auch konisch ausgeführt und nicht gerade wie bei den Kompressionsdichtungen.

Wenn trotzdem mal bei der Wakü was undicht sein sollte, kann man sich natürlich dennoch mit Teflon helfen. Ich hatte nen undichten Phobia-kugelhahn so für 69cent gefixt. Aber das sind Produktionsfehler, die eigentlich nicht vorkommen sollten. 


@Woiferl
Die Frage taucht alle 2 Seiten auf und eigentlich kannst heute alles reinschütten, was so angeboten wird. Einzige Ausnahme: Showflüssigkeiten wie Mayhems Aurora (eine andere kenn ich aber nichtmal).
Die meisten Threads stammen aus den Anfängen der Waküzeit. Ich hab selbst nur destilliertes Wasser bei mir drinnen, bin aber auch kein langzeiterfahrener Veteran.
Mit dem Schlach kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Ulami (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollt nur die Erklärung mit den Gewindetypen bringen, sorry falls ich dir da auf den Schlipps getreten bin. Bitte entschuldige.



Mir is heiß (38° draußen, 30°+ drinnen) und mein Leitungswasser is ziemlich kalt...
Plan: 
-Zum Baumarkt oder Aquaristikshop fahren
-Schlauch und groben Filter gegen Haare kaufen
-Badewanne reinigen und füllen
-Schläuche von Badewanne in PC Wakü einbinden
-Profit

Am Sommerende dann nochmal alles sauber machen und Grundreinigen wegen Biobefall.

Bei der Schlauchdicke hätte ich noch Fittings für 13/10 und Übergänge zu 10/8. Sollte aber eigentlich egal sein, was ich da einbau. 
Distanz zur Badewanne sind etwa 10-12m. Das sollte der AS XT nix ausmachen und jeder "Temperaturverlust" auf der Distanz heißt ja Kühlung für die Wohnung.

Hat wer noch Ideen worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## illousion (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur die Erklärung mit den Gewindetypen bringen, sorry falls ich dir da auf den Schlipps getreten bin. Bitte entschuldige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was eine geile Idee 
Ich würde evtl die Wanna von oben grob verschließen, also mit nem Sperrholzbrett o.Ä., sodass das schon mal gar nicht so viel Dreck rein kommt

Du weißt aber, dass das Wasser in der Wanna nach ca. einem Tag auf raumtemperatur ist, richtig?


----------



## Ulami (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Temp hält sicher nicht länger, aber nachdem ich mich mit dem Thema Wasserverschwendung auseinandergesetzt hab, hab ich zur Zeit als Österreicher ein reines Gewissen beim Austausch. Global wärs natürlich absoluter Wahnsinn.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wanne als AGB nutzen... Interessant. Ab und zu mal ein bisschen eis rein, dass es wieder runter kühlt. Aber nicht so viel, dass es zu kalt wird und dann für kondenswasser Bildung sorgt


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sich bestimmt auch aus Teflon-Band eine O-ring Ersatz basteln.


----------



## Oozy (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung, dass man die NB eLoop B12-2 nurnin ausblasender Richtung montieren sollte? Bei mir würden sie als Gehäuselüfter fungieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, man soll die nicht saugend montieren, nur blasend. Aber das bezieht sich wohl nur auf radiatoren.


----------



## Kurry (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man soll die nicht saugend montieren, nur blasend. Aber das bezieht sich wohl nur auf radiatoren.



generell sollte der Luftstrom dieser Lüfter nicht durch etwas behindert werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay, also sollte man die Dinger eigentlich immer mit shrouds nutzen....


----------



## Oozy (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann werde ich evtl andere kaufen. Was sagt ihr zu den Silent Wings 2 120mm und 140mm als Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das System mit wakü verbaut gekauft worden ist, und du da nix dran rumgefummelt hast, würde ich sagen, der Händler ist dein nächster Ansprechpartner


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du an dem Fehler selber schuld bist, ersetzt dir keiner was. Soviel sollte klar sein


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ulami schrieb:


> Die Standardkomponenten bei Waküs sind heute alle mit sog. Kompressionsgewinden. Sprich es wird nicht das Gewinde selbst dicht, sondern es erzeugt Druck auf einen O-Ring/Dichtung. "Man schraubt etwas fest."
> Hanf+"Fett"/Teflon kommt von den Installateuren für Gewinde, die sich selbst dichten sollen. Meist sind diese auch konisch ausgeführt und nicht gerade wie bei den Kompressionsdichtungen.
> 
> Wenn trotzdem mal bei der Wakü was undicht sein sollte, kann man sich natürlich dennoch mit Teflon helfen. Ich hatte nen undichten Phobia-kugelhahn so für 69cent gefixt. Aber das sind Produktionsfehler, die eigentlich nicht vorkommen sollten.
> ...



Ok Danke, hatte halt viel negativen Berichte gelesen, das dir ein Farbzusatz  den ganzen Kühlkreislauf sowie die Blocks versaut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kann passieren. Muss aber nicht. Es kann auch ohne farbzusatz passieren, dass dein Kreislauf dicht geht und du alles reinigen darfst.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Es kann passieren. Muss aber nicht. Es kann auch ohne farbzusatz passieren, dass dein Kreislauf dicht geht und du alles reinigen darfst.


Hatte ich mit dem ClearFlex und dest. Wasser. Die ganzen Weichmacher haben sich um GPU-Block abgesetzt.

Bei teurem Schlauch sollte aber sowas eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## the_leon (8. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhiningCoil schrieb:


> Ok  Also passiert ist mir sowas nicht, ich habe allerdings in Zukunft vor eine Wasserkühlung mit einem i7-6700K zu nutzen und habe irgendwie Bedenken, das da etwas auslaufen könnte und die ganze teure Hardware schrottet.



also, wenn ne aio undicht ist, dann muss der Hersteller zahlen, aber du hast 500€ selbstbeteiligung, der Hersteller zahlt darum meistens auch eher wenig...
bei ner Custom Wakü bist du selber schuld!
wenn du die custom Wakü von Aquatuning montieren lässt udn nichts daran rumfummelst müssen die auch zahlen, mit 500€ selbstbeteiligung.
wenn du nen rechner mit custom wakü kaufst, z.B. Mifcon und du nichts dran rumfummelst, dann muss der hersteller komplett ersetzen!


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Es kann passieren. Muss aber nicht. Es kann auch ohne farbzusatz passieren, dass dein Kreislauf dicht geht und du alles reinigen darfst.



OK ja wird so sein, habe halt nur bedenken.
Aber Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## Ulami (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, die Badewanne anhängen klappt kühltechnisch super. 16° Wasser, 31° Raumtemp -> 24° aus den Radiatorlüftern. Dauertest für die ganze Wohnung hab ich leider nicht machen können.


Hab den billigsten Schlauch aus Baumarkt genommen, weil ich doch 20m brauchte. Das waren mir 3-4€/m gegen 6€ nicht wert.
Als schnelle Wochendlösung hab ich den Schlauch mit 1/2" Innendurchmesser über meine 13/10er Fittings geschoben und mit normalen Schlauch-/Rohrschnellen ebenfalls ausm Baumarkt fixiert. Hab über die ganzen Fittings noch massig Teflonband verteilt - kann ja nich schaden...

Nun zieht das ganze aber irgendwo Luft. Ich kann die Kiste ein paar Minuten betreiben bis mein 880ml AGB voll mit Luft ist und ich ihn aufmachen muss. Durch den Druck der Badewanne füllt er sich recht schnell wieder von selbst, aber es is halt leider keine Dauerlösung.

Kondenswasser trat sowohl an den Schläuchen als auch an den Radiatoren ein wenig auf.


Nun würd mich interessieren, obs da eine praktikable Dauerlösung für die Fittings gibt und wie ich der angesaugten Luft auf die Spur kommen kann. Könnt mir bei der geringen Qualität sogar vorstellen, dass der Gartenschlauch selbst über die 10m sogar Luft zieht. Durch das Kondenswasser hab ich leider keine anderen minimalen Wasseraustritte bemerken können.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessantes Projekt, mach dazu doch mal einen eigenen thread mit Bilder und so auf


----------



## illousion (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Trinkwasser ist grundsätzlich mit Sauerstoff angereichert, der nicht von allein verschwindet, und Schläuche sind nicht diffusionsdicht.
> Warum benutzt du den AGB, deine Wanne is ein riesiger AGB?
> Wieviel qm Wohnung willst du mit wieviel Radiatorleistung kühlen?



Er will nicht primär die Wohnung Kühlen xD


----------



## DoertyHarry (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten tag 

Bin neu im Forum und habe mir letztens eine wakü in meinen pc eingebaut und da ist mir eins aufgefallen und zwar ist meine cpu temp immer um 5° heißer als die gpu temp jetzt frage ich mich warum der temp unterschied so groß ist.

Meine reihenfolge:
P - radi - graka - cpu - agb - P 

Meine zu kühlende komponenten:
Gtx 980 gigabyte G1 
I5 4690k

Hoffe mir kann das ekner erklären da ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen kann dass der unterschied soo groß ist/ seon soll. 

MfG DörtyHarry


----------



## DOcean (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hat nichts besonders zu bedeuten.... bzw kann schon schlechter Wärmeübergang sein (Paste dazwischen anders, andere Kühlerform)


----------



## zettiii (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willkommen im Forum 
Du meinst, dass die Temperatur, die du per Software ausliest, bei der CPU höher ist als bei der GPU? Das ist doch ganz normal. Hängt natürlich von der Hardware ab, aber deine CPU erzegt ja nicht die gleiche Abwäre wie deine GPU, von daher hast du auch unterschiedliche Temps. Oder verstehe ich dich da jetzt falsch?  
Kann auch an der Leistung des Kühlers, WLP, Anspressdruck etc liegen.


----------



## DoertyHarry (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das heist ich muss mir keine sorgen machen wegen den temps?
Dann bin ich beruhigt 

Wlp ist die gleiche wie von der gpu. 

MfG DörtyHarry

Edit: @zettiii hast schon richtig verstanden  danke für die aufklärung


----------



## Ulami (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Trinkwasser ist grundsätzlich mit Sauerstoff angereichert, der nicht von allein verschwindet, und Schläuche sind nicht diffusionsdicht.
> Warum benutzt du den AGB, deine Wanne is ein riesiger AGB?
> Wieviel qm Wohnung willst du mit wieviel Radiatorleistung kühlen?



Ich hab hier mal wie Toifel vorgeschlagen hat nen eigenen Thread dazu gestartet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-badewanne-die-pc-wakue-wohnungskuehlung.html


----------



## illousion (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, ich habe mir neulich auf Amazon Doppelnippel (1/4" AG auf 3/8" AG) gekauft, diese Sind von außen aus Messing, als ich sie aber auf die passende Länge gekürzt habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie an der Sägefläche silbern (und nicht gelbgolden) waren, sind die Dinger jetzt nur von außen aus Messing?


----------



## illousion (10. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das ist normal, bei Messing sowie Rotguß, es wird leicht silbern.
> Zudem glaube ich nicht, das der Nippel Messing ist, sondern aus Rotguß, ist Standard bei Fittingen .
> Das Problem was sich immer mehr bei uns verbreitet, ist billiger China-Recycling-Schrott.
> Das Problem ist, das Rotguß/Messing aus Recycling-Material, qualitativ minderwertiger ist.



Die Frage ist: kann ich den Kram in meiner Wakü verbauen? :o
Es nicht leicht silbern sondern 100% Silbern xD

Edit: gerade gesehen, dass es sich verfärbt hat, sagt mir doch gleich, dass die Farbe eine Folge einer Oxidation ist ^^


----------



## illousion (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Farbige Zusätze brauche ich nicht, so ein Unfug 
Ich habe da mal ne Frage bezüglich des einbindens von Bildern.
Ich habe das früher in meinem Tagebuch ohne Probleme hinbekommen, doch seitdem das Forum verändert wurde klappt das so nicht mehr (erst anhängen, dann per BildURL einfügen), muss ich irgendwas anders machen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht alles wie vorher mit den Bildern, musst nur zum größe verändern mit doppelklick aufs Bild


----------



## DummBazz (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo
fehlt noch was oder kann man´s so in betrieb nehmen?
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria

edit:ist nicht für cpu,soll gpu werden wenn ein fullcover erscheint.


----------



## zettiii (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ illousion: Bilderupload im Forum

@ DummBazz: Lüfter hast du? Sonst sieht das gut aus


----------



## DummBazz (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke,ja lüfter habe ich genug 
und so ein set ist schlechter als meine auswahl?
gibts auch in 280
Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Phobya Pure Performance Kit 280LT-BayOne | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

leisere Pumpe und dünnerer Radi: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sind nach 7 Monaten keine Probleme, und keine ausflockungen. Selbst mein mayhems pastel macht mit dem masterkleer kein Ärger.


----------



## bennySB (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hauptsächlich geht es bei Masterkleer um deren Spitzname Mastermatt und matt werden die verdammt schnell.


----------



## Nachty (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine waren schon nach 3 Tagen angefressen  not good


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, ich hatte uv-red und hab den mit der alphacool fertigmischung + mayhems deep red in Betrieb. Aber der schlauch an sich hat mir schon nicht gefallen. 
Jetzt hab ich den primochill advanced lrt weiss und bin zufrieden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine sind zwar matt geworden, aber dies ist eine Ablagerungen vom pastel und lässt sich leicht entfernen. 
Da ich 10/8 Schlauchgröße habe, ist meine Auswahl sehr klein. 
Aber wie gesagt, meine masterkleer 10/8 klar sind toll.


----------



## Teddybaer123 (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm komisch mein MK Schlauch ist auch schon extrem matt :/ 

Könnte aber auch an meinem Zusatz Innovatek Protection liegen...


----------



## illousion (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Teddybaer123 schrieb:


> Hmm komisch mein MK Schlauch ist auch schon extrem matt :/
> 
> Könnte aber auch an meinem Zusatz Innovatek Protection liegen...



Ich habe ne trübe Kühlflüssigkeit mit MK Schlauch und Inno Protect :/

Vielleicht liegt es ja gerade an der Kombination o:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von den Sharkoon Shark Blades Lüfter?
Sollen an den Radiator.
Umdrehungen: 1000rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 56m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.63mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 19dB(A)


----------



## illousion (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Sharkoon Shark Blades Lüfter?
> Sollen an den Radiator.
> Umdrehungen: 1000rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 56m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.63mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 19dB(A)



Über Lautstärke kannst du wirklich erst was sagen, wenn du die bei dir hast, wer weiß wie die Messen (50m entfernung? ) 
Ich kann nur sagen Das die leute hier immer die Noiseblocker anpreisen..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Lüfter die auf Radiatoren kommen, der Luftdruck am wichtigsten?
Dabei soll man doch den Luftdurchsatz ignorieren oder?

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series:
Umdrehungen: 1900rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 121.2m³/h • Luftdruck: 1.99mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 26.5dB(A)

Bisschen laut.


----------



## illousion (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bei Lüfter die auf Radiatoren kommen, der Luftdruck am wichtigsten?
> Dabei soll man doch den Luftdurchsatz ignorieren oder?
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series:
> ...



Wie gesagt, die Lautstärkeangaben der Hersteller lassen sich nicht vergleichen.
Der hat allerdings auch 2.5x so viel Durchsatz wie der andere
Wie das mit Druck etc zusammenhängt kann ich dir nicht so gut sagen, da müsste sich hier mal nen anderer zu Wort melden.
Die Eloop müssen auf jeden Fall blasend montiert werden, alles andere funktioniert konstruktionsbedingt nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die angaben zu Lautstärke und luftdruck und so kann man eh nur bei Lüftern vom selben Hersteller zum vergleichen nehmen. Jeder testet anders. Mehr als grobe richtwerte und Marketing sind die Werte mMn eh nicht.


----------



## bennySB (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe ne trübe Kühlflüssigkeit mit MK Schlauch und Inno Protect :/
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es ja gerade an der Kombination o:



Naja und meine sind schnell Matt geworden und ich hab nur destilliertes Wasser drin gehabt, mehr nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber Luftdruck und luftmenge sollten eigentlich Stimmen. Ich brauche Lüfter die Push und pull können.
Benny wakü nur mit destilliertes Wasser ist leichtsinnig, viele Zusätze schützen Pumpe und Schläuche, was bei dir nicht gegeben war.


----------



## bennySB (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist aber ein reiner Kupferkreislauf ohne direkten Lichteinfall und Beleuchtung, von daher geht es. 

Klar bissl Frostschutz mit rein würde die Pumpe etwas schmieren und sie geschmeidiger laufen lassen, aber das überlege ich mir noch.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WaKü ohne Zusatz ist genauso leichtsinnig wie mit. Betreibe WaKüs mittlerweile seit AthlonXP Zeiten nur mit destilliertem Wasser. Da ging nie was "nur vom Wasser" kaputt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich merke auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen destilliertem Wasser mit und ohne zusätzen. Ausser, dass es durch das G48 nun blau ist.


----------



## illousion (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich merke auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen destilliertem Wasser mit und ohne zusätzen. Ausser, dass es durch das G48 nun blau ist.



Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Probleme mit g48? Oder verträgt sich das mit allem?


----------



## Nachty (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt nur in destilliertes Wasser rein.


----------



## illousion (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Das kommt nur in destilliertes Wasser rein.



Es geht mir um Komponenten


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das zeug ist unter anderem mit korrosionsschutz versetzt. 
Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen kann, dass der eine oder andere schlauch etwas empfindlicher reagiert. Aber davon habe ich bisher nichts gehört


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 sollte eigendlich mit nix reagieren.
Das ist ja eigendlich ein Frost- und Korrosionsschutzmittel für's Auto.
In nem KFZ-Motor werden ja die verschiedensten Metalle und Kuststoffe verbaut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Wakü hatte ich mit G48 Plus ca. 5 Jahre im Einsatz. Problem war, das ist erhöhte Ausflockung bei meinen PUR-Schläuche hatte.

Aber zurück zum anderen Thema: Suche Lüfter der Push und Pull kann Lautstärke sollt gering sein so das er immer auf 12V läuft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm nb bspro pl1 bzw pk1, je nach gewünschter Größe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessante Seite.
120mm Fan Testing on an MCR120 Radiator Round 6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laut der Seite liegen meine Cooler Master R4 (12025) bei 37 CFM/53 dbA, die bspro pl1 bei 25 CFM/47 dbA. 

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XLP Rev. 3.0

Umdrehungen: 1000-2000rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 73-133m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.79mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 12-31dB(A)
Der klingt richtig gut, und ist Blau.


----------



## KempA (16. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal an die Leute, die Noiseblocker PL-2 auf ihren Radis benutzen: Wenn ihr die Teile auf 100% dreht, merkt ihr dann hinterm Radiator einen starkten Luftzug? Wenn ich meine voll aufdrehe und die Hand auf den Radi lege (die Lüfter blasen also durch), da merk ich nämlich fast keinen Luftzug


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stark nich... aver man merkt durchaus einen luftzug...
bei mir ligts aber eher daran das ich 2x enorm dicke 480er radis habe  
dichte mal die seiten ab... mit den beiligenden gumis oder es gibt auch so mosgumimtten die schon zugeschnitten sind...di legts drunter und verschraubst sie unter den lüftern zwischen dem radinfest


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stark.. Nein. Aber merklich ist der luftzug bei mir selbst bei 7V. Sowohl bei dem 30mm als auch bei dem 45mm dicken radi


----------



## Chris2109 (16. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

ich bin grade verzweifelt auf der Suche, welcher WaKü auf meine Palit Jetstream 970 4GB passt, hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip?


----------



## sh4sta (16. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CoolingConfigurator.com  Such dort nach deiner Graka. Dort wirst du fündig. Hab dort welche für deine Graka gefunden, wenn ich nach der richtigen gesucht habe  Kann leider keinen Link zu der Suche einfügen...musst leider selber suchen^^

greetz


----------



## Chris2109 (16. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir habe ich jetzt auch gefunden. Btw falls noch jemand ähnliches sucht wie ich, bei Alphacool gibt es auch eine pdf mit allen Kompatibilitäten...der gtx 970 Nexxos M09 passt ebenfalls auf der Jetstream 4GB Variante 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Ghostvr (16. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Habe gerade gesehen das es von Ek-waterblocks einen Vollwasserkühler für dir Asus 980 ti strix gibt falls es wen interessiert.

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-strix-acetal-nickel


----------



## bennySB (17. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Mal an die Leute, die Noiseblocker PL-2 auf ihren Radis benutzen: Wenn ihr die Teile auf 100% dreht, merkt ihr dann hinterm Radiator einen starkten Luftzug? Wenn ich meine voll aufdrehe und die Hand auf den Radi lege (die Lüfter blasen also durch), da merk ich nämlich fast keinen Luftzug



Um Luftzüge zu prüfen ist es immer am besten einfach ein Blatt Papier drauf zu legen,sollte halt nur keine Pappe sein (Standard 80g ist ausreichend oder ein Löschblatt).
So ist es auch einfach bei Luftauslässen zu prüfen oder an Fenstern.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (17. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

L





bennySB schrieb:


> Um Luftzüge zu prüfen ist es immer am besten einfach ein Blatt Papier drauf zu legen,sollte halt nur keine Pappe sein (Standard 80g ist ausreichend oder ein Löschblatt).
> So ist es auch einfach bei Luftauslässen zu prüfen oder an Fenstern.


Genau, so habe ich es ebenfalls getestet ib ein ausreichender luftzug vorhanden ist


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> so hab das ding jetzt mal auseinandergenommen.
> auf der platine steht s.1
> sieht aber laut dieser anleitung Work Log of Apple Power Mac G5 Quad Liquid Cooling System Pump Repair
> wie eine DDC-2 aus. auch das top und die propeller sehen aus wie die DDC-2
> ...



So um mich mal wieder zu melden. ES LEBT xDDDD 

Es ist eine alte DDC 2T 18W
Sie funktioniert ,nachdem ich sie fachmännisch neu Verkabelt hab.

hab sie bis jetzt nur kurz am waschbecken testen können aber sie funktioniert und ist relativ stark. langzeittests werd ich wohl erst dann durchführen wenn ein neuer CPU kühler und ein Agb seinen weg zu mir gefunden haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

kurze Frage: eventuell rüste ich von ner 660Ti auf eine 780 um. Mit ner 360er Radifläche wirds da dann eng, die CPU (i5-3330) mit einbezogen, oder?


----------



## DoertyHarry (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum rüstest du nicht gleich auf gtx 980 auf? dann reicht der radi und du hast mehr grafikleistung noch dazu  oder hast du die 780er geschenkt bekommen? 

Lg DörtyHarry


----------



## zettiii (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reichen würde es bestimmt, aber du musst mit höhren Temperaturen und erhöhter Lautstärke rechnen. Die 780 (222W @ BF4) hat ja schon eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme als die 660Ti (100W) ...


----------



## KempA (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich find das ist ein 360er etwas knapp. Bei meinem System (welches zugegeben natürlich etwas wärmer wird), find ich 420+280 schon zu wenig.
Man sollte immer so viel Radifläche nehmen, wie passt. Oder eben am besten en Mora 420


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Warum rüstest du nicht gleich auf gtx 980 auf? dann reicht der radi und du hast mehr grafikleistung noch dazu  oder hast du die 780er geschenkt bekommen?
> 
> Lg DörtyHarry



Nicht geschenkt, aber die werden gebraucht für sehr wenig Geld angeboten. Für eine 980 fehlt mir die Kohle 

Einen 120er Radi bekomme ich im Gehäuse noch mit rein, muss aber schauen wie ich am besten verschlauche


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du den Platz hast, bau ihn ein - ein 120er kostet ja nicht die Welt. Je mehr Radifläche, desto besser. Den Kühler für die GTX780 bekommst du günstig oder ist der schon drauf? Nicht, dass du verhältnismäßig viel für einen Block ausgibst.


----------



## DoertyHarry (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 780er block zahlt man ja auch gleich mal 80 - 100€ neu und auf eonen gebrauchten würd ich mich nicht wirklich verlassen 

Edit: ausser es ist ein plexi und man kann die verschmutzung sehen wenn vorhanden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine 780 kann man schon für 200 bekommen. Daher kann ich das gut nachvollziehen, warum es keine 980 wird  
Mit der radifläche könnte es klappen, aber mit etwas mehr Lautstärke also vorher musst du rechnen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenn du den Platz hast, bau ihn ein - ein 120er kostet ja nicht die Welt. Je mehr Radifläche, desto besser. Den Kühler für die GTX780 bekommst du günstig oder ist der schon drauf? Nicht, dass du verhältnismäßig viel für einen Block ausgibst.



Hatte vor einen neuen Block zu kaufen, wäre aber nicht gegen Links zu günstigeren Gebraucht-Alternativen abgeneigt  Meine erste Wahl wär auf einen Kryographics mit Plexi-Top gefallen (iATX-Mod, daher wär Plexi-Top einfach am geilsten).

Karte wär eine Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780 OC Rev. 2


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da musst du dich mal kundig machen, ob die Karte im Referenz-Design ist, also das pcb. Wenn nein, bist du bei der Wahl des kühlers stark eingeschränkt. Wenn ja, hast du quasi freie Auswahl. 
Die kryographics sehen schon echt nicht schlecht aus, ich werde wohl demnächst eine 290 mit eine kryo drauf mein eigen nennen können


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Verkäufer ist sie im Referenzdesign (weil der Arctic Accelero xtreme IV nur auf Ref.-Design passe), laut PCB-Vergleich anhand der Bilder aber nicht. Ist schwierig, der einzige Unterschied sind eigentlich zwei anders positionierte Löcher.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du schon einmal an eine GTX 970 gedacht? Schneller als die GTX 660Ti und die GTX 780. Ist einfacher zu kühlen und wenn du das richtige Modell erwischst, kannst du sogar deinen Wasserblock behalten!

Poste doch notfalls mal die Bilder der GTX 780


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine 970 bekommt man aber wohl nicht so günstig, wie die 780. Wobei man das Geld, was sonst in einem block geht, dann mit Glück noch frei hat.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt wohl leider^^

Die GTX 780 ist doch mit Windforce Kühler, oder? Die dürfte kaum Referenz PCB haben.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hast du schon einmal an eine GTX 970 gedacht? Schneller als die GTX 660Ti und die GTX 780. Ist einfacher zu kühlen und wenn du das richtige Modell erwischst, kannst du sogar deinen Wasserblock behalten!
> 
> Poste doch notfalls mal die Bilder der GTX 780



Wenn du mir grad eine 970 da hast, die du für 220 Euronen verkaufen kannst ^^

Bilder vom PCB gibts mal kurz zum Vergleich als Link.

GTX 780 Referenz: http://cdn.overclock.net/7/71/500x1000px-LL-71769413_GeForce-GTX-780-PCB-vs-GTX-TITAN-PCB-2.jpeg

Gigabyte WF3 780 OC Rev. 2: http://configurator.ekwb.com/upload...0-3GB-GDDR5i-(GV-N780WF3-3GD-Rev.2.0)-PCB.jpg


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht mir ganz danach aus, als hat gbt die Spannungsversorgung aufgebohrt und mehr Phasen verlötet. Definitiv kein Referenz-pcb. Die rev1 hat glaube ich noch Referenz-pcb, aber auch den windforce kühler.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja schaut eigentlich sogar recht ähnlich aus, aber die Bohrlöcher bei den VRMs sind in keinster Weise kompatibel zu einander!

Wasserblöcke mit Glas kosten ja selbst gebraucht immer noch über 60€ für die 780, also die mit Referenz-PCB.


Edit: Hast du ein Glück!!! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...gtx780-ti-wf3-kuehler-einige-luefter-uvm.html Genau der Block den du brauchst! Schlag zu!


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Merci fürs Finden! Mein Name scheint doch zu wirken ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer gern. Ein 120er Radi wird da auch noch irgendwo günstig verkauft


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

120er bekommt man teilweise für'n 10er


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch Alphacools?


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Immer gern. Ein 120er Radi wird da auch noch irgendwo günstig verkauft



Den hab ich schon gefunden  Nur noch nen gewinkelten 13/10er G1/4" und der Tag ist gerettet ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Auch Alphacools?


Ich hab für meinen 240er St30 gerade mal 20€ gezahlt. Daher war es ein Schuss ins blaue mit den 10 für einen 120er


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut zu wissen, ich brauche demnächst auch einen 240er


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nachdem, wann demnächst ist, kann ich meinen abgeben  ich steige um auf 140mm Lüfter und entsprechende radis. Zusammen mit dem Umzug ins define s, welches aber auch erst einmal besorgt werden will


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wann wäre das denn bei dir der Fall? Bei mir wird es sicher erst in etwa einem Monat was. Habe ja schon alles durchgeplant, dummerweise braucht auch das Netzteil Platz (daran sollte man auch denken ), deswegen fliegt ein 360er raus und ein 240er ersetzt ihn.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch eine Frage (ich weiß, ganz falscher Thread jetzt, aber hier sind grad wenigstens n paar Leute): Mein L8 sollte für die 780 auch ausreichen, oder? Ich zock nur in FHD ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der CPU, kein Problem.


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wunderbar, Hw ist sogut wie gekauft  Vielen Dank für die Beratung!

_(PS: eventuell kann sich ja mal jemand noch das hier ansehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...tx-550-ti-1gb-gddr5-2x-2-gb-ddr3-so-dimm.html)_


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, du hast n 360er, den du loswerden willst, ich einen 240er. Wir können ja tauschen. Aber das gehört dann per pn verhandelt  wenn ich mit 360 statt 420 gehe, brauche ich keine neuen Lüfter xD. Und ich habe noch mehr als genug nb bspro in 120mm. Mit 360+240 bin ich auch noch gut genug ausgestattet. Habe aktuell ja zwei davon verbaut, einen St30 und einen xt45. 

Bei mir wird es frühestens Oktober was. Mein Budget für September ist bereits verplant. Neue GPU muss her


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich PN'e dich einfach mal^^


----------



## Chris2109 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal soeben meine Palit Jetstream ausm Oktober letzten Jahres auf WaKü umgebaut...ganz großes Kino seitens Palit mit der WLP...verschmiert und krümelig.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoertyHarry (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anscheinend sollte man wirklich bevor man eine graka ins system einbaut die wlp erneuern weil keiner kann mir sagen dass diese noch sehr gut leitet


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, die gpu würde ich erstmal in Benzin Baden, damit die ganze wlp weg kommt. 
Ich hab schon schlimmeres gesehen.


----------



## Chris2109 (24. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frei nach dem Motto "Viel hilft viel!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War bei meiner Jetstream genauso, naja muss man drüber stehen^^ Sind eigentlich alle "neuen" Alphacool Kühler, also diese modularen, über ein Slot hoch? Das ist ja irgendwie suboptimal, je nach Karte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die gpx sind alle so hoch. Da es im Prinzip ja ein GPU-only mit einem passiv-kühler ist, muss da ja irgendwie die kühlleistung zustande kommen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dachte ich mir fast, naja noch ein Grund bei richtigen Blöcken zu bleiben.


----------



## illousion (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir fast, naja noch ein Grund bei richtigen Blöcken zu bleiben.



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die Alphacool kühler (wenn man die PLexiplatte gegen was aus metall austauscht) schöner finde als standard blocks, da sie die ganze Karte bedecken


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann doch lieber was von Liquid Extasy oder?  Die bedecken mittlerweile auch viel von der Karte. Wobei das für mich total unwichtig ist, mir würden auch GPU only reichen, wenn da nicht die ganzen Nachteile bei potenten Karten wären.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die Alphacool kühler (wenn man die PLexiplatte gegen was aus metall austauscht) schöner finde als standard blocks, da sie die ganze Karte bedecken



Mittlerweile gibt's da ne schwarz vernickelte Stahlplatte.

Edit:

Ich bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir den M10 für die EVGA 970 FTW ACX2.0+
hole.
Laut dem EVGA Support hat die das selbe PCB wie meine SSC ACX2.0+.
Leider hab ich das bisher nicht schriftlich, sondern es wurde mir nur an der Telefon Hotline so gesagt.
Daher warte ich jetzt noch auf ne bestätigung per Mail.


----------



## illousion (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt's da ne schwarz vernickelte Stahlplatte.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 Und ich musste mir selbst was auf Edelstahl feilen.. Na toll  Das hat man davon, dass man sich den Kram rechtzeitig besorgt


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Early Bird... ne?


----------



## DoertyHarry (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab mir meine ganze wakü von EKWB bestellt is zwar teuerer als alphacool sieht aber finde ich auch schicker aus  Ob da jetzt ein recht großer tempinterschied ist weis ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf der GPU wird es wohl kaum Unterschiede geben, bei dem Rest der Karte muss man vllt schauen, ich glaube die Alphacools brauchen schon ein bisschen Luftzug auf dem Kühler.
Radiatoren und so sind egal was die Leistung angeht. Der Rest könnte bei EK wertiger sein.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Alphacool GPX Kühlern brauch man auf jeden Fall nen Luftzug im Gehäuse. Die Spawas und der VRAM wird ja "nur" passiv gekühlt. 
Allerdings sollte man ja eh immer nen Luftzug im Gehäuse sein für's Board, HDDS usw.

Da Lob ich mir mein Raven. Unten zwei 180er (@600U/Min) und oben einen 120er (NB-BSP@900U/Min) sind für mich bei ordentlich Durchzug unhörbar. Dazu nutzt das Gehäuse durch den um 90° gedrehte Mainboardtray auch noch super die natürliche Konvektion.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

I.d.R. (!) hat man ja unter oder über der GPU einen Radiator hängen, der sorgt ja schon für einen Luftzug. Ganz ohne geht es ja doch nicht, bzw. sollte man dann seine Hotspots im Blick haben (diverse Controller, Spannungswandler, etc.)


----------



## illousion (25. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Early Bird... ne?



Ne, ich habe mienen ganz umsonst bekommen 
Musste ein bisschen auf meine 970 verzichten aber umsonst ist immer gut


----------



## Chris2109 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht voran! 

Ich habe aber dieses Mal auf EKWB Produkte verzichtet, da ich in der Vergangenheit keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Desweiteren war der EK kühler 20€ teurer und hatte keine Backplate (20-30€ Aufpreis) dabei.

seit gestern weiß ich auch wieso so viele von den Perfect Seal Tüllen begeistert sind....bekommst den Schlauch ja kaum drauf (13mm Tülle +16/10 Schlauch  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe hier auch noch PS rumliegen, aber die sagen mir nicht zu. Aber jedem das seine, sieht auf jeden Fall sehr clean aus bisher bei dir (gut ist ja auch kaum was verkabelt/verschlaucht^^). Der Kabelbinder ist aber nur provisorisch oder?


----------



## zettiii (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte bis jetzt viele verschiedene Verschraubungen und Tüllen im Einsatz und die PS sind mit Abstand die besten


----------



## KempA (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man sagt ja immer dass die Reihenfolge der Komponenten in einer WaKü egal ist, aber wie weit trifft das eigentlich zu?
Derzeit ist es bei mir so: Pumpe->Graka->420er Radi->CPU->280er Radi->AGB->Pumpe
Jetzt will ich aufgrund meiner "schlechten" Wassertemperatur noch einen externen MoRa3 360/420 verbauen (wenn ich mal Zeit finde) und am einfachsten umzusetzen wäre diese Reihenfolge:
Pumpe->MoRa->Graka->420er->CPU->280er->AGB->Pumpe
Jedoch geht dann das Wasser aus der Graka ja "nur" durch den 420er in die CPU. Dies ist in meinen Augen wirklich ein Problem, da der 420er nur die warme Luft vom 280er bekommt um zu "kühlen", was natürlich eher mäßig funktioniert. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn die CPU direkt am Mora hängen würde. Dadurch sollte die CPU ja das kühle Wasser bekommen, da der Mora die größte Fläche bietet und auch die kälteste Luft zum kühlen hat.
Hier weiß niemand zufällig wie das bei meiner CPU und dem Board (5820k auf einem Asus X99-S) mit den  Lanes für die Graka ist? Kann ich die Graka auch einen PCI-Slot weiter unten einstecken, oder ist sie dann nciht mehr voll angebunden?


----------



## zettiii (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der PC eine Zeit lang läuft, ist die Wassertemperatur überall im Kreislauf nahezu gleich. Das vorschalten von Radiatoren bringt dir vielleicht 1-3K unterschied, aber auch ein Schlauchchaos und großen Aufwand.
Das Wasser fließt dann eh so schnell durch die Kühler, dass es keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi KempA! Was sind denn schlechte Tempe bei 700 Radifläche??? Wenn du das Case nicht transportierst, mach den 280er raus und Lüfter rein...


----------



## KempA (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also du meinst den 280er Radi vorne raus und den irgendwo extern befestigen? Das könnte ich natürlich auch mal versuchen.
Also ich hab eben 1 Stunden CS:GO gespielt und meine Wassertemperatur war bei knapp über 33°. Ist aber ja auch noch nicht so warm im Moment (knapp 20° Zimmertemperatur) und die Lüfter drehten dann auf ca 600 RPM.
Mit dem Mora hoffe ich, dass ich die Lüfter alle auf maximal 500RPM dauerhaft laufen lassen kann.


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass alles unter 40 Grad absolut in Ordnung ist. Mora wäre da Spielerei bzw nice to have...


----------



## KempA (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir geht es eben auch um die Lautstärke und ich finde meine Noiseblocker PL2 störend, sobald sie über 600 RPM gehen. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu empfindlich
Außerdem hatte ich, als es draußen so warm war, schon nach 30 Minuten GTA5 ca 42° Wassertemperatur. Ist eben ziemlich ungünstig, dass in meinem momentanen Aufbau der 420er Radi nur die bereits vorgewärmte Luft des 280er abbekommt.


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für ein Case hast du denn?. Lasse die Lüfter vom 280er auch mal rauspusten...


----------



## KempA (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Fractal S. Darin ist leider nicht so viel Platz für weitere Lüfter, um kalte Luft ins Gehäuse zu schaffen. Ich hätte sollen damals einfach mein R4 behalten und direkt nen Mora nehmen


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß ja nicht wie du deine Wakue sonst aufgebaut hast...ich würde sagen, laut Specs vom Case, Heckluefter einblasen und im Boden noch einen verbauen und die Lüfter der Wakue ausblasend...


----------



## KempA (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann hinten noch einen Lüfter anbringen, aber dann leider nur extern, weil sonst nicht genügend Platz ist. Am Boden kann ich leider keinen anbringen, weil ich sonst keinen Platz mehr für die Pumpe hab.


----------



## DOcean (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und warum nicht einfach alle reinblasen lassen? an den radis... Die Luft sucht schon einen Weg...


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei extremem Überdruck, so wie du das vorschlägst, neigt das ganze System dazu Hotspots zu bilden.
Der Luftstrom nach ATX Norm hat schon seinen Sinn.


----------



## Chris2109 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch noch PS rumliegen, aber die sagen mir nicht zu. Aber jedem das seine, sieht auf jeden Fall sehr clean aus bisher bei dir (gut ist ja auch kaum was verkabelt/verschlaucht^^). Der Kabelbinder ist aber nur provisorisch oder?



der Kabelbinder war nur Mittel zum Zweck. Verschraubung ist jetzt fertig. Jetzt muss ich noch befallen und hinten alles verkabeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> der Kabelbinder war nur Mittel zum Zweck. Verschraubung ist jetzt fertig. Jetzt muss ich noch befallen und hinten alles verkabeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nie warum die Leute Tüllen nehmen um sie dann trotzdem noch mit solchen metallteilen fest zu zurren, das hat doch technisch gesehen keinen Unterschied zu normalen verschraubungen u.u

Und @ KempA ich denke du unterschätzt die Leistung des MoRas ein wenig der dürfte dir deine Kühlleistung verdoppeln denke ich


----------



## zettiii (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nie warum die Leute Tüllen nehmen um sie dann trotzdem noch mit solchen metallteilen fest zu zurren, das hat doch technisch gesehen keinen Unterschied zu normalen verschraubungen u.u
> Und @ KempA ich denke du unterschätzt die Leistung des MoRas ein wenig der dürfte dir deine Kühlleistung verdoppeln denke ich


Sehe ich genau so. Gerade bei den Perfect Seal Tüllen. Ich kann an den Dingern meinen PC hoch heben, ohne dass sich irgendwas bewegt  Ich muss die warm machen, um sie wieder ab zu bekommen!
Ja, der MoRa ist halt ein Monster, wie der Name schon sagt. Das gilt auch für die Kühlleistung


----------



## Chris2109 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer...so viel zu meinen Federbändern. Es bringt mir nicht wenn wieder irgendwo was raussuppt weil ein Schlauch nicht 100%ig saß, somit sind sie für mich Mittel zum Zweck und ich gucke abends auch mal Fernsehen und nicht nur durch die Scheibe ins Gehäuse


----------



## illousion (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chris2109 schrieb:


> Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer...so viel zu meinen Federbändern. Es bringt mir nicht wenn wieder irgendwo was raussuppt weil ein Schlauch nicht 100%ig saß, somit sind sie für mich Mittel zum Zweck und ich gucke abends auch mal Fernsehen und nicht nur durch die Scheibe ins Gehäuse



Dann nimm doch ganz normale mit Überwurmutter


----------



## Trash123 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chris: wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe ist das deine erste Wakue...fein gemacht


----------



## Chris2109 (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> @chris: wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe ist das deine erste Wakue...fein gemacht


  Das ist meine 3. aber danke fürs Lob


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht ganz, optisch hat ein sauber sitzender Schlauch auf einer PS-Tülle immer was, aber mit den Schellen zusammen? Da kannst du doch auch Schraubtüllen nehmen?! Vor allem bei 10er Schlauch auf 13er Tülle, der geht doch nie wieder auf normalem Wege runter


----------



## Shooot3r (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Wasser Zusatz könnte ihr mir empfehlen? Wollte roten haben. Sollte auch nicht UV aktiv sein. 

Mfg


----------



## wolflux (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand  Erfahrung mit 280 er Radis in denen 2 Kreisläufe sind, logisch betrachtet müssten die in einem  Kreislauf die halbe Kühlleistung haben bzw die doppelte wenn ich das Wasser mit in den Kreislauf einbinde, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler, die Kühlfächer bleibt doch die gleiche  ?
MfG.wolflux


----------



## mda31 (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man vor dem Einbau testen. Hatte auch erst Bedenken 10mm Schlauch auf 10mm Tüllen zu nutzen aber das sitzt bombenfest. Primo lrt klar auf ekwb barbs.


----------



## crys_ (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer meiner ersten Wakü und wollten kurz mal nachfragen ob die Temps soweit ok sind 

Hardware:
5820k noch Stock
290X RoG noch Stock
360x30 und 280x45 Radiatoren (einer der 140er Lüfter ist defekt, es läuft also nur einer...)

Temps:
CPU 42° Idle, 56° Prime95 mit Blend, 57° GTA V
GPU 48° Idle, 52° Fire Strike, 62° GTA V

Sonstiges:
Der eine 140er Läuft nicht, hat da jemand ne Idee? Stecker und Buchse ist überprüft...
Die Pumpe quietscht immer wieder etwas...ist das normale oder Besorgnis erregend? Ist eine DDC310


----------



## Shooot3r (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat jemand mal hier diese benutzt? flockt die aus? oder wäre die AC doule protect fertigmischung besser?

Mayhems Dye Deep Red 15ml | Farbzusätze | Wasserzusätze | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mayhems sind oft von ablagerungen betroffen, von den ac double projekt habe ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört.

PS: bei manchen Herstellern verlierst du theoretisch deine Garantieansprüche, wenn du Mayhems Flüssigkeiten benutzt!


----------



## sh4sta (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal für eine kurze Zeit, ca. 3-monate, das Mayhems Blood Red benutzt. Hat mir meine ganzen Schläuche(Masterkleer) bereits nach 1-Monat bräunlich gefärbt. Nach knapp 3-Monaten konnte ich es nicht mehr sehen. Da hab ich die Mayhems rausgeworfen und werde die nicht mehr benutzen. Allerdings hatte ich mit den MK-Schläuchen auch nur Probleme(ständig trüb geworden nach kurzer Zeit), das ich denke das die ihren Teil dazu beigetragen haben. Deswegen sind die auch direkt rausgeflogen und benutze immoment die Aplhacool Schläuche. Mal schauen wie dich sich so machen...


greetz


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Masterkleer Schläuche waren auch nach drei Monaten braun, und ich hatte klare Flüssigkeit.
Hab dann auch auf die Alphacool HF umgebaut. Die sind jetzt fast ein Jahr alt, und sehen noch so aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## DoertyHarry (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hoffe dass meine primochill von ekwb sich nicht verfärben hab zwar keine zusätze dabei aner man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## KempA (28. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



crys_ schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer meiner ersten Wakü und wollten kurz mal nachfragen ob die Temps soweit ok sind
> 
> Hardware:
> 5820k noch Stock
> ...



Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass deine Temps in GTA höher sind als bei Prime/Furmark? 

Wie sehen denn deine Wassertemperaturen aus?
Würde aber sagen die Temps der CPU und der GPU sind völlig in Ordnung für die Radiflläche


----------



## sh4sta (31. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Ich benötige noch einen dritten internen USB Anschluss. Weiß jemand ob ich an so einem USB Hub https://www.caseking.de/nzxt-iu01-i...40_m12_p3439_cDE+&fp=00030000030100a05800259b Problemlos das Aquaero 5 + Pumpe (Aquabus wird für ein anderes Gerät gebraucht) anschliessen kann?



greetz


----------



## bennySB (31. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas funktioniert, aber auch nur durch die separate Spannungsversorgung. 
Wäre die nicht vorhanden, dann würde selbst Windows melden, dass am USB Anschluss zuviel Leistung gezogen wird (hatte ich schon bei nem passiven USB Hub)


----------



## sh4sta (31. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Danke euch beiden, Liquid & Benny, für die Info.  Dann kann ich das ja so machen. 


greetz


----------



## bennySB (31. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Den Hub den er gewählt hat, hat ne zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung.



I know xD
Ist nicht direkt aus meinem Text heraus gekommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Leute die Mayhems Pastel schon länger nutzen, und keine Probleme haben.
> Das Wichtigste bei den Pastelfarben ist, daß das Sys vorher richtig gereinigt wurde und richtig
> gespült.


Ich habe 6 Monate ohne Verfärbungen. Reinigung und andere Zusätze von anderen Herstellern darf man nicht machen. Habe auch masterkleer schlauch. 
Ab diese Woche kommt der Mo-Ra hinzu. Dafür kommen die anderen radiatoren raus (120,240 und 360).


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze zwischenfrage, hab jetzt nix genaues auf die schnelle gefunden. hab 2 CPU Wasserkühler zur auswahl. 

den Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC und den Phobyia Uc2 LT

performt einer davon wesentlich besser oder sind die eher so im marginalen 2k differenz bereich?

gekühlt werden soll ein 5820K

PS: hab beide Kühler schon da, andere Kühler sind also keine option.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der LC Heatkiller ist nicht der beste Kühler, der Phobya schon ein Stückchen besser. Mehr als 3K sollten es aber sicher auch nicht sein. Nimm den der dir besser gefällt oder wo die Anschlüsse besser passen (Phobya).


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wird dann wohl aus Optikgründen beim Heatkiller bleiben ^^

Achso mitlerweile sind agb und Kühler eingetroffen. ich hab heute mal die Mac DDC den Tag über laufen lassen. und ich muss sagen dafür das es die 18W Variante ist, ist sie relativ leise, hat das typische hochfrequente surren.
Zum Benchen Absolut OK ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (3. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst falls vorhanden im Heatkiller Lc ( Hab den 3.0 ) die Platte ausbauen was ca 3-5 C° bringt.  Mac DDC  ? Meinst die DDC T1 Plus ( 600 L/Std ) 18w oder ? Wenns die Ordentlich entkuppelst hörst von der nix mehr


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein ist eine Delphi pumpe... wahrscheinlich aus einem alten Power MAC. siehe die letzten 2 vorherigen posts von mir im quatsch thread. hab sie umgekabelt und für schlappe 23 euro auf amazon abgegriffen ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der LC hat keine Düsenplatte, deswegen und wegen der gröberen Struktur des Bodens ist er ja schlechter als die zwei "Großen".


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Delphi ddc28-vc 52417828 dc12v 18w 1.5a ip32 sollte es sein.

Delphi Wasserkühlpumpe ddc28-vc 52417825 dc12v 18w: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## PCGH_Willi (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

brauch mal eure meinung: 

i7 920 + gtx 580 mit einem phobya G.changer 120mm möglich, ja oder nein? 

temps sind eigentlich egal und radi mit 2 800 u/min lüftern


----------



## Noxxphox (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so als frage... für was eine wasserkülung wen di temps egal sind?
vor alem 1x 800 rpm lüfter...nichmal 2 und dann so wenig rpm... du baust einen temperaturteufelskreis xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

is doch keine 580 geworden, hab se leider nimmerbekommen sondern nur ne 5850  damit gehts vill eher


----------



## Noxxphox (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm .... es wird trotzdem verdamt warm.... vor allem bei 1x 800rpm only... im schlimsten fale höhere temps wi mit luft... ist durchaus möglich wen man enorm unterdimensionirt


----------



## PCGH_Willi (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt später eh noch nen 240er oben oder vorn rein  und im winter n mora aufn balkon  frei mich schon auf die minusgrade


----------



## Noxxphox (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja gefrorene külflüsigkeit bringt dich auch ned weiter ne... weil dan zirkulirt es bises auftaut nicht... n ganz normaler more mit lüfter ind er ecke tuts volkomen


----------



## DoertyHarry (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überhaupt ist auch dann die kondenzwasserbildung ein problem oder?


----------



## Teddybaer123 (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, da die Kühlkörper deutlich kälter sind als die Umgebung


----------



## DoertyHarry (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überall wo das wasser halt durchfließt nja ausser auf den radis da wirds sehr wahrscheinlich wieder verdunsten aba sonst an schläuchen und und


----------



## bennySB (6. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schläuche müsste man mit Amaflex umwickeln und unter alles andere ne Kondensatwanne legen. 
Andere Möglichkeit wäre es den PC hermetisch ab zu dichten und komplett zu entfeuchten. 

Also eher alles unwahrscheinlich xD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ganz so arg muss es nich sein, am mainboard isolieren etc reicht auch, kumpel von mir hatte das auch, hatte so ca -3C wassertemp und hatte nur das board isoliert


----------



## Noxxphox (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

finds imer so geil...aber n kumpel....
ja dein kumpel macht es aber eig falsch... funktioniren tut es...aber es ist nicht sicher... tröpfchen könten trotzdem drankomen... fachmänisch wäre beides zu isoliren....
vor alem dropsen di leitungen dann halt rum.... das minimierst du durchs isoliren...weil sonst hast ja permanent kondenswasser...
deine entscheidung...aber wenn dan richtig... sonst us dein lowbudget versuch ein astreiner kill und du stehst ohne geld und ohne funktionirende hw da


----------



## PCGH_Willi (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klar, werd wenn dann die schläuche auch isolieren, sage ja nur dass es scheinbar auch so möglich ist, bei Ihm lief das ganze auch den ganzen winter so (komischerweise) bis dann ein anschluss zugefroren ist und nen 8350 gekillt hat


----------



## KempA (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was benutzt ihr denn für HDDs? Ich hab ne Seagate Barracuda und die ist so extrem laut, da bringt ne leise WaKü leider nicht viel


----------



## DoertyHarry (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab auch eine seagate baracuda gehabt bevor ich zu einer ssd gewechselt bin. Aber meine war auch nicht wirklich hörbar


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zwei SSDs (Crucial MX100 256GB und ne Corsair 128GB), eine 3TB Toshiba und je eine 2 und 1TB Samsung.
Alle entkoppelt, und hören tu ich nur die Toshiba ein wenig wenn Zugriffe sind.

Edit:
Die 2TB Seagate Barracuda hab ich in den HTPC verbannt, weil die mir zu laut im Gaming Rechner ist.


----------



## KempA (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ist echt ne Katastrophe. Hatte sogar 2 von den 2tb Barracudas in meinem Rechner, aber eine hab ich direkt wieder rausgeschmissen. Hab zwar auch 2 SSDs, aber die reichen leider nicht aus.


----------



## DoertyHarry (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hab meine neue ssd (samsung evo 850 250gb) leider auch überschätzt hab mir gedach nach neu aufsetzen sind doch ein bisschen speicher frei aber reicht leider nicht aus hab mir schon überlegt noch eine crucial mx 200 500gb zu holen dann hätt ich zumindest genug für all meine games die ich wirklich spiele   Nur weis ich nicht wo ich diese dann befestigen sollte hab die samsung nur schwer unsichtbar machen können...


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nich genug Platz hinterm Mainboardtray??
Doppelseitiges Klebeband und dann eifach hinten hinter pappen.


----------



## DoertyHarry (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ein gehäuse dass nicht wirklich ausgelegt ist für eine wakü hab einen kleknen case mod gemacht der zum einen teil nicht ganz so hübsch geworden ist  ich muss schajn dass ich das mobo kabel überhaupt hintenrum vorbeibring hab mich am anfang gar nicht getraut den deckel hinten drauf zu machen 

Edit: meine samsung ssd hab ich irgendwie an den laufwerkskäfig angeschraubt


----------



## illousion (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe auch noch ne Samsung Spinpoint 2TB (war vermutlich günstiger als alles was man jetzt mit 2 TB bekommt ) und die ist das lauteste an meinem Rechner (die Lüfter drehen auch nur mit 270RPM )


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Zauberwort bei Samsung Spinpoints ist Acoustic Managment.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Delphi ddc28-vc 52417828 dc12v 18w 1.5a ip32 sollte es sein.
> 
> Delphi Wasserkühlpumpe ddc28-vc 52417825 dc12v 18w: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Jo die isses. 

Achso war doch ein heat killer lt und nicht lc xD


Bringt das wirklich so viel die Düsen Platte zu entfernen? 


Achso und noch eine Frage.  Hab mir das EK GA X99 LE kit bestellt.  Nun finde ich den passiven Southbridge kühler absolut hässlich.  Der originale sb kühler sollte es doch auch noch mit entfernter Heatpipe zum Mosefet tun?  (die pipe ist unter der sb nur verschraubt. 
So würde ich die sb Beleuchtung nicht verlieren.  ) 

Board ist das Gigabyte X99 UD4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Düsenplatte bisher immer drin gelassen, werde auch nach wie vor so verfahren.

Natürlich kannst du den original Kühler weiter nutzen, der taugt wahrscheinlich allein durch seine Größe mehr als der Aluchip von EK.


----------



## Azzteredon (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, mir ist gestern dank eines undichten GPU-Kühlers etwas Aquacomputer Double Protect aufs Mainboard gelaufen. Tipps? Rechner hing nicht am Netz. Hilft da trocken föhnen? Evtl in Reis einlegen? Es bilden sich kleine Verkrustungen da wo das Zeug schon trocknet. Leiten diese Verkrustungen? Es hatte doch bestimmt schon mal jemand ein Leck der mir jetzt helfen kann [emoji28]


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mal ein Mainboard im Wasser liegen, das habe ich trocken getupft. Danach lief es wieder. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dass die Mischung irgendwo drunter gelaufen sein könnte, würde ich die Stellen trocken föhnen. Kann zu AC DP jetzt aber auch nur begrenzt was beitragen, da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt.

BTW: wann geht dein Worklog weiter?


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal vorsichtig mit nem saugfähigen Tuch (Küchenrolle, Toilettenpapier oder ähnlichem) abtupfen.
Dann alles richtig trocknen lassen. Nicht mit nem Föhn trocknen. Dadurch kannst du noch mehr Flüssigkeit unter irgendwelche Bauteile pusten.
Nach dem trocknen kannst du dann die "verkrustungen" vorsichtig mit Alkohol und Wattestäbchen entfernen.


----------



## zettiii (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte schon öfter mal Wasser auf meiner Graka oder meinem Netzteil. Habe immer alles mit einem Tuch trocken gemacht und dann mehrere Tage (zur Sicherheit) trocknen lassen, am besten auf der Heizung oder so 
Danach lief bis jetzt alles wieder  



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Nach dem trocknen kannst du dann die "verkrustungen" vorsichtig mit Alkohol und Wattestäbchen entfernen.



Und dann sauber machen.


----------



## sh4sta (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin zusammen, 

kann mir vllt jemand helfen. Ich bräuchte 3pin Y-Kabel für Lüfter. Bei denen aber nur 1 Lüfter ein Tachosignal ans aquaero schickt. 1x auf 3 Lüfter und 1x auf 2 Lüfter. Ich blicks nicht mehr bei der schieren Auswahl an Kabeln     need Help 


greetz


----------



## DOcean (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sh4sta schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> kann mir vllt jemand helfen. Ich bräuchte 3pin Y-Kabel für Lüfter. Bei denen aber nur 1 Lüfter ein Tachosignal ans aquaero schickt. 1x auf 3 Lüfter und 1x auf 2 Lüfter. Ich blicks nicht mehr bei der schieren Auswahl an Kabeln     need Help
> 
> ...




z.B. https://www.caseking.de/3-pin-y-kabel-zuad-004.html

steht miest im Text:


> Eine Drehzahlüberwachung ist bei Verwendung des Kabels nur noch bei  einem der beiden gleichzeitig angeschlossenen Lüfter möglich.



Drehzahlüberwachung -> Tachosignal


----------



## Azzteredon (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Erstmal vorsichtig mit nem saugfähigen Tuch (Küchenrolle, Toilettenpapier oder ähnlichem) abtupfen.
> Dann alles richtig trocknen lassen. Nicht mit nem Föhn trocknen. Dadurch kannst du noch mehr Flüssigkeit unter irgendwelche Bauteile pusten.
> Nach dem trocknen kannst du dann die "verkrustungen" vorsichtig mit Alkohol und Wattestäbchen entfernen.




Alles klar. Werd ich so machen aumen: 
Ist halt etwas unter den obestern PCIe-Slot gelaufen.. Habs trocken getupft, aber man sieht noch was wo ich nicht hinkomme. 




euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein Mainboard im Wasser liegen, das habe ich trocken getupft. Danach lief es wieder. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dass die Mischung irgendwo drunter gelaufen sein könnte, würde ich die Stellen trocken föhnen. Kann zu AC DP jetzt aber auch nur begrenzt was beitragen, da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt.
> 
> BTW: wann geht dein Worklog weiter?


Also wenn mein GPU-Kühler nicht lecken würde dann wär heute wär Update gekommen. [emoji317]  

Ich hab grad bissl ne Glaubenskrise ob ich mir das mit Wakü wirklich antun soll. Vor allem weil ich jetzt n neuen Kühler brauch... 

Naja, mal sehen, wenn meine Hardware kaputt ist wirds wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht weiter gehen...


----------



## illousion (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sh4sta schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> kann mir vllt jemand helfen. Ich bräuchte 3pin Y-Kabel für Lüfter. Bei denen aber nur 1 Lüfter ein Tachosignal ans aquaero schickt. 1x auf 3 Lüfter und 1x auf 2 Lüfter. Ich blicks nicht mehr bei der schieren Auswahl an Kabeln     need Help
> 
> ...



Tachosignal übertragen die alle eigentlich nur ein Mal, alles andere würde nciht funktionieren: Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany 
Das ist nen 3er Adapter, gerade in nem LoL game deswegen keine Zeit für den Rest


----------



## sh4sta (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Danke euch Jungs & (falls vorhanden) Mädels. Ich war einfach nur erschlagen von der ganzen Auswahl.  Gut zu Wissen das die das alle nur noch 1mal machen.  Also noch mal thx^^

Viel Spaß & Glück in deinem LoL Match 

greetz


----------



## Azzteredon (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal eine Frage. wie entsorgt ihr eure Wakü-Flüssigkeit? Kann ich das Zeug einfach in den Abfluss schütten?  Ich glaube nämlich nicht das man das tun sollte


----------



## illousion (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage. wie entsorgt ihr eure Wakü-Flüssigkeit? Kann ich das Zeug einfach in den Abfluss schütten?  Ich glaube nämlich nicht das man das tun sollte



Wenn man nur destiliertes wasser benutzt


----------



## Azzteredon (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wenn man nur destiliertes wasser benutzt



2 Beiträge vorher habe ich erwähnt das ich Aquacomputer Double Protect benutze.  Danke.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du es korekt machen willst, zur giftsammelstelle / wertstoff hof geben.

wenn nicht korekt ins klo kippen xD


----------



## Azzteredon (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Wenn du es korekt machen willst, zur giftsammelstelle / wertstoff hof geben.
> 
> wenn nicht korekt ins klo kippen xD



Danke  das wollte ich hören. Ich denke ich halte mich an die Vorschriften


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe jetzt einen MoRa im Betrieb, echt krass die kühlleistung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab eine Frage und zwar hab ich mir für mein EK WB Res X3 250 den multiport top zugelegt, bei dem ich den seitlichen Anschluss als Einlass nutze, doch wenn ich den PC ausschalten dann läuft die Luft wieder zurück in den Radi. Wie kann ich das Problem beseitigen ohne optische Einbußen zu machen.

Braucht man dazu so ne aquapipe oder ist das anders auch möglich ?


----------



## illousion (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen MoRa im Betrieb, echt krass die kühlleistung.



Nichts geht über nen MoRa :3



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage und zwar hab ich mir für mein EK WB Res X3 250 den multiport top zugelegt, bei dem ich den seitlichen Anschluss als Einlass nutze, doch wenn ich den PC ausschalten dann läuft die Luft wieder zurück in den Radi. Wie kann ich das Problem beseitigen ohne optische Einbußen zu machen.
> 
> Braucht man dazu so ne aquapipe oder ist das anders auch möglich ?



Müsstest mir das ganze genauer beschreiben, technisch gesehen kann die Luft ja nur aus dem AGB kommen (oder?)
Da müsstest du dafür sorgen, das beide Anschlüsse unter Wasserlevel liegen, dann sollte da keine Luft zurück - "fließen"


----------



## bennySB (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja die Luft kann nur "zurückfließen" wenn das System nicht ganz dicht ist (irgendwo Luft zieht und dadurch Bewegung rein kommt) und dann der AGB nicht am höchsten Punkt sitzt.
Sollte irgendwo Luft ins System zurück gespült werden und man kann das Leck nicht schließen (weswegen auch immer), dann bleibt nur die Verlagerung vom AGB an die höchste Stelle im System.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein Unsinn...
Wenn der Radi höher sitzt als der AGB, läuft das Wasser immer zurück in den AGB und die Luft steigt in den Radi hoch.
Da muss nix für undicht sein.
Er muss quasi nur ein Steigröhrchen in den Einlass einbauen, der bis unter die Wasseroberfläche reicht. Dann kann die Luft nicht mehr aufsteigen, und das Wasser aus dem Radi verdrängen.


----------



## bennySB (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, mein Fehler.


----------



## illousion (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn...
> Wenn der Radi höher sitzt als der AGB, läuft das Wasser immer zurück in den AGB und die Luft steigt in den Radi hoch.
> Da muss nix für undicht sein.
> Er muss quasi nur ein Steigröhrchen in den Einlass einbauen, der bis unter die Wasseroberfläche reicht. Dann kann die Luft nicht mehr aufsteigen, und das Wasser aus dem Radi verdrängen.



Das habe ich doch schon geschrieben o.o

Andere Frage: hatte jemand schonmal das Problem, dass sein Aquero nicht in der Aquasuite angezeigt wird?

Die daran angeschlossenen Lüfter laufen alle auf 100%, die rote LED leuchtet aber auch nach kompletter Reinstallation des Gerätes (alle Daten gelöscht, an anderem USB Anschluss angeschlossen und neu installiert) ist die Lage unverändert, meine Aquasuite ist blank.  

Ich bin ratlos


----------



## illousion (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> USB-Kabel richtig angeschlossen?



Jo, das habe ich gleich als erstes überprüft


----------



## Woiferl94 (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn...
> Wenn der Radi höher sitzt als der AGB, läuft das Wasser immer zurück in den AGB und die Luft steigt in den Radi hoch.
> Da muss nix für undicht sein.
> Er muss quasi nur ein Steigröhrchen in den Einlass einbauen, der bis unter die Wasseroberfläche reicht. Dann kann die Luft nicht mehr aufsteigen, und das Wasser aus dem Radi verdrängen.



Ja genau so ist es, hab mir bereits ein Steigrörchen bestellt


----------



## illousion (10. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Is mir schon mal passiert, deshalb. Ich vermute stark das er defekt ist.
> Ne neu Firmware haste nicht zufällig drauf gespielt?



Irgendwie hat mir google keine Anleitung auf anhieb ausgespuckt, da hatte ich erstmal keine Lust mehr noch länger zu suchen


----------



## alm0st (11. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch schon geschrieben o.o
> 
> Andere Frage: hatte jemand schonmal das Problem, dass sein Aquero nicht in der Aquasuite angezeigt wird?
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch schon 1-2 mal das Problem. Keine Ahnung woran es lag, ich hab den Rechner dann einfach mal ausgeschaltet, komplett vom Strom getrennt und danach gings wieder.


----------



## illousion (11. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon 1-2 mal das Problem. Keine Ahnung woran es lag, ich hab den Rechner dann einfach mal ausgeschaltet, komplett vom Strom getrennt und danach gings wieder.



Ich habe das jetzt aber schon 2 Wochen, wenn der Rechner aus ist ist er immer vom Strom getrennt o:


----------



## Joungmerlin (11. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon ein anderes USB Kabel ausprobiert?
Ticker doch einfach mal Shoggy an. AquaComputer Support ist vielleicht die beste Lösung.

Ich vermute, daß sich das Aquero komplett zurückgesetzt hat. Wenn das passiert sind keine Regler mehr vorhanden, und dann werden automatisch alle Lüfterausgänge mit 100% angesteuert.


----------



## bennySB (11. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt aber schon 2 Wochen, wenn der Rechner aus ist ist er immer vom Strom getrennt o:



Wer weiß vielleicht tut dem Aquaero das auf Dauer nicht immer ein und ausgeschaltet zu werden. Vielleicht mag er es lieber mit permanenter Standby Leitung vom Netzteil.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung und da kann der Hersteller bestimmt mehr zu sagen.


----------



## DummBazz (12. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin kurze anfängerfrage
ich hab im ekwb shop den waterblock für meine gigabyte g1 980 ti bestellt.muss ich unbedingt die fittings von denen nehmen,oder kann ich diese nehmen?
16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - silber nickel | 16/10mm | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst nehmen welche dir gefallen


----------



## DummBazz (12. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke.weil dort steht man muss diese nehmen.ist mein erstes mal...


----------



## dominger (12. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, ich bräuchte mal kurz von jemandem Hilfe, der sich gut mit der aquasuite software auskennt...ich verstehe das nciht 
Einmal kurz anschreiben wäre nett dnake...


----------



## Joungmerlin (13. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute!!

Wie einige von euch bestimmt in diesem Thread (FC Kühler für EVGA GTX 970 schon gelesen haben, und auch meine Fotos im WaKü Bilderthread gesehn haben, passt der Alphacool NeXXos GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M10 - mit Backplate - schwarz auch auf die EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+ (04G-P4-3975-KR).

Kann das vielleicht mal jemand in den Kompatibilitäts Thread scheiben?? Ich finde den irgendwie nicht...


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die nächsten Wochen frei, da wollte ich den Thread sowieso mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen  Danke für die Info


----------



## PrincePaul (13. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@dominger: Wo liegt das problem mit der Aquasuit?



Keine Ahnung ob ich das hier posten darf, aber ist ja der quatsch Thread xD
Aber wir haben letztens nen Projekt zusammen mit Liquid Extasy gemacht und danach ist u.a. auch diese Beitrag entstanden.

Da sieht man auch mal die Maschinen, die dafür genutzt werden etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wusste noch gar nicht, dass sich Marc diese kleine Billig-Fräse für´s gravieren zugelegt hat. Für den Zweck ist sie sicher ausreichend. 
Weist du, ob er die Kupferfräsarbeiten noch auf der umgebauten BF20 macht, oder hat er da auch aufgerüstet?


----------



## PrincePaul (13. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die ist wohl auch umgerüstet worden, aber auf jedenfall noch im Betrieb. Soll aber auch irgendwann was anderes kommen, im nächsten Jahre glaube ich.

Hier kommen öfters mal Detailposts zum Maschinenpark und den Kühlern von Marc:
al_bundy's wasserkühlerbastelleien - Seite 17


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auch im WMI kommt öfters was von ihm!
unkontrollierter Basteldrang - Seite 4 - Tagebücher (Casemods / Casecons) - We-Mod-It | Das Forum von Moddern für Modder
Al_Bundies Werkzeugbastelleien - Werkzeuge und Maschinen - We-Mod-It | Das Forum von Moddern für Modder


----------



## Narbennarr (15. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

hab aktuell AC DP Ultra als FLüssigkeit im Kreislauf, muss aber bissl basteln und habe Phobya ZuperZero geschenkt bekommen. Muss ich den kreislauf erst komplett spülen oder reicht grobes ablassen und das neue Zeug rein?


----------



## the_leon (15. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

grob ablassen und das neu zeug rein, das sollte eig. reichen!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Niemals verschiedenen Herstellern miteinander mischen, führt zu verflockung.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke.
hab auch direkt noch ne Frage (sorry bin nach meinem Review hier gerade erst in Sachen Wakü eingestiegen  )
Man sieht öfters das Leute beim AGB den Deckelanschluss als Einlass nutzen (AGB aufrecht), in diverse Installationsanleitung der Hersteller wird das aber nicht empfohlen....ist es jetzt ratsam oder nicht, muss der AGB dafür nicht Randvoll sein? Bedarf es irgendwelcher Kniffe?


----------



## bennySB (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht, aber von der Theorie her ist es egal. Solange man dafür sorgt, dass das Wasser von oben über ein Rohr bis zum Boden geleitet wird. Ansonsten kommt es zu Bläschenbildung und/oder zu plätschernden Geräuschen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das Wasser von oben in den agb "fällt," kann es luftblasen bilden. Die will man ja nicht haben. Wenn man aber mit einem steigröhrchen den Einlass unter die Oberfläche verlegt, ist das Problem eigentlich weg.


----------



## DOcean (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich schon Mal jmd eine Wakü über 2 Stockwerke betrieben?

Also PC im EG, Radi und Pumpe im Keller -> das ist es immer kühl und Lautstärke ist auch nicht so wichtig...

Oder gleich die absolute Nerd Variante, Anschluss an einen Zusatz-Wärmetauscher der Heizung 

Kann man 2 Pumpe hintereinander schalten zum Erhöhen der Förderhöhe?


----------



## illousion (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon Mal jmd eine Wakü über 2 Stockwerke betrieben?
> 
> Also PC im EG, Radi und Pumpe im Keller -> das ist es immer kühl und Lautstärke ist auch nicht so wichtig...
> 
> ...



Ich liebe solche theoretischen spielereien 

Also ich glaube wenn der Kreislauf befüllt ist ist Förderhöhe egal, du musst nur den Widerstand überwinden. 
Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken despielt eine Wasserkühlung einfach an eine Fußbodenheizung anzuschließen (die da genutzen Wassertemperaturen sind ja nicht allzu hoch) 
Du hättest quasi unendlich viel Kühlfläche und die Pumpe extern (musst halt nur dafür sorgen dass die Pumpe immer läuft)


----------



## bennySB (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche theoretischen spielereien
> 
> Also ich glaube wenn der Kreislauf befüllt ist ist Förderhöhe egal, du musst nur den Widerstand überwinden.
> Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken despielt eine Wasserkühlung einfach an eine Fußbodenheizung anzuschließen (die da genutzen Wassertemperaturen sind ja nicht allzu hoch)
> Du hättest quasi unendlich viel Kühlfläche und die Pumpe extern (musst halt nur dafür sorgen dass die Pumpe immer läuft)



Theoretisch machbar, jedoch würdest du dann auch immer den entsprechenden Raum heizen/kühlen. Außer du lässt im Verteiler keine Durchgangsventile einbauen, sondern Drei-Wege Ventile, dann musst aber zusätzlich hinten dran ne kleine Pumpe setzen^^

Also machbar ist immer alles irgendwie.


----------



## illousion (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Um die Förderhöhe zu erhöhen müssen die Pumpen in Reihe geschalten werden.
> Und die Förderhöhe ist nicht egal, denn jede Pumpe kann nur so hoch fördern wie vom Hersteller angegeben wird. Die Förderhöhe ist begrenzt.



So weit ich mehrfach hier mitbekommen habe (was physikalisch auch logischer wäre) ist im geschlossenen Kreislauf die Förderhöhe egal, da man in dem Fall keine Wassersäule hat, sondern auf der anderen Seite das Wasser genau so wieder runterfließt. Würde mich freuen, wenn einer der eifrigen Romanschreiber das mal genauer erklären könnte


----------



## DOcean (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Zudem will kein Mensch Heizungswasser in seiner Wakü. Ich würde es meiner Wakü nicht an tun.



Dafür gibt es ja extra Wärmetauscher die dann beide Systeme entkoppeln  

Ich meine aber auch das das mit der max Förderhöhe egal ist, es gibt DrainBack Solaranlagen die brauchen die zweite Pumpe (die nur die haben) nur zum Anlaufen (das 1. Hochpumpen) danach
läuft alles mit einer Pumpe ganz normal


----------



## illousion (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Ich habe in meinem Jop stets mit der Materie zu tun (siehe Profil). Jede Pumpe hat ne Max. Förderhöhe.
> 
> Zudem will kein Mensch Heizungswasser in seiner Wakü. Ich würde es meiner Wakü nicht an tun.



Ich habe ja auch noch keine Fußbodenheizung xD
Hm, ich hatte es auch erst nicht verstanden, habe das jetzt aber des Öfteren gelesen :/

Wenn man jetzt ne neue Fußbodenheizung hätte, kann man die doch einfach mit dest. wasser + (evtl) Korrosionsschutz laufen lassen und hätte doch nichts anderes als in der Wakü 
Und ja wärmetauscher wären wohl die einfachste Lösung, wenn man da aberauch ne andere Pumpe brauch und ein wenig leistung verliert :/


----------



## Narbennarr (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte neulich n älteren Worklog gesehen wo jemand per Erdkühlung gekühlt hat. Sprich Schläuche in ner gewissen Tiefe im Garten  Finde es nur grade nicht


----------



## the_leon (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nochwas zum thema, ne custom wakü ist nie n geschlossener Kreislauf !


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@leokasi:

Ne Custom WaKü ist KEIN geschlossener Kreislauf??
Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal erklären.


----------



## bennySB (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer auf die Situation drauf an. 
Ist kein AGB vorhanden ist es immer ein geschlossener Kreislauf. Ist ein AGB vorhanden ist der Kreislauf offen in dem Moment wo der AGB geöffnet wird. 

Soll heißen:
Sobald eine offene Stelle erzeugt wird hat man ein offenes System, vorher nicht. 

Das gleiche bei Heizkreisen wenn man z.B. kein MAG (Membranausdehnungsgefäß) hat, sondern einen offenen Topf als Ausdehnungsgefäß am höchsten Punkt im Kreislauf.


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och, bennySB...
leokasi sollte das doch erklären...


----------



## bennySB (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin aber ne Quatschtante xD

Aber vielleicht hat er noch ne Erklärung zu seiner Aussage.


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub er traut sich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## the_leon (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn man nen Kreislauf ohne AGB blasenfrei füllen kann, dann ist er geschlossen, sonst nicht
wenn man nen agb hat, dann kann das Wasser ja ohne das die Pumpe eingeschalten ist in den AGB fliesen, also ist es ja kein geschlossener Kreislauf!
oder hab ich da den denkfehler????


----------



## DoertyHarry (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an wenn der agb an der höchsten stelle sitzt dann nicht und falls er irgendwo in der mitte sitzt dann schraubt man ein steigröhrchen hinen welches bis unter die wasseroberfläche geht dann fließt auch kein wasser ins agb "zurück" 

Und ein geschlossenes system ist es ja trotzdem da nirgends wasser austreten kann


----------



## the_leon (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Offener Kreislauf: Die Pumpe erhält das Wasser aus einem Tank (AGB der Custom Wakü)
Geschlossener Kreislauf: Die Pumpe wird direkt mit der zurückkommenden Flüssigkeit versorgt (AiO Wasserkasten)
ich hab das Vorher n bisschen falsch erklärt, hoffentlich versteht ihr jetzt 
auch ja, ich hab den PC kurz mal ausgeschalten, der Wasserstand im AGB verändert sich nicht 
das vorherige war nicht ganz korrekt :sorry:


----------



## DoertyHarry (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat ja mit geschlossenem kreislauf nichts zu tun da das AGB ja auch geschlossen ist  ein geschlossener kreislauf ist ein "kreis" offener kreislauf fangt wo an und hört wieder wo auf  z.B. Wasserleitung


----------



## Joungmerlin (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Offen ist der Kreislauf nur dann, wenn der AGB offen ist. Egal ob nur die Schraube im Deckel offen ist, oder der ganze Deckel ab ist.
Wenn der AGB aber zu ist, ist es ein geschlossener Kreislauf.
Nichts kann rein, nichts kann raus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Das hat ja mit geschlossenem kreislauf nichts zu tun da das AGB ja auch geschlossen ist  ein geschlossener kreislauf ist ein "kreis" offener kreislauf fangt wo an und hört wieder wo auf  z.B. Wasserleitung



Die gängigen Definitionen lauten
- Geschlossener Kreislauf: Nichts kann aus dem System heraus oder hinein (typische Wasserkühlung)
- Offener Kreislauf: Das System hat an mindestens einer Stelle Kontakt zur Umgebung, im normalen Betrieb findet aber kein nenneswerter Austausch mit der Umgebung statt (Wasserkühlung mit offenem AGB, Fasskühlung,...: Das Wasser zirkuliert, es kann aber Wasser verdunsten und Dreck in die Wasserkühlung gelangen)
- Gar kein Kreislauf: Offenes System, das sich im normalen Betrieb mit der Umgebung austauscht (Wasserleitung. Ich würde auch eine Bong-Kühlung dazuzählen, da deren Kühlwirkung auf Wasserdampfabgabe beruht, andere sprechen da noch von einem offenen Kreislauf)


----------



## the_leon (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, wir haben das in der Schule so gelernt bei Hydraulikkreisläufen!


leokasi schrieb:


> Offener Kreislauf: Die Pumpe erhält das Wasser aus einem Tank (AGB der Custom Wakü)
> Geschlossener Kreislauf: Die Pumpe wird direkt mit der zurückkommenden Flüssigkeit versorgt (AiO Wasserkasten)


Deshalb habe ich das so auf die Wakü übertragen, wenn ihr das hier anders seht, dann habe ich kein Problem damit!


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheinlich wird ein Kreislauf in der Hydraulik einfach offen genannt, wenn es die einfache Möglichkeit gibt den Kreislauf zu öffnen um Flüssigkeit zuzugeben/abzulassen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> Also, wir haben das in der Schule so gelernt bei Hydraulikkreisläufen!
> 
> Deshalb habe ich das so auf die Wakü übertragen, wenn ihr das hier anders seht, dann habe ich kein Problem damit!



Wäre es möglich, dass mit "Tank" hierbei ein offener Vorratsbehälter gemeint ist, der in Austausch mit der Umgebung steht? Dann entspräche er einem offenen Wakü-AGB. Im normalen Wasserkühlungsbedrieb dient ein AGB dagegen nicht als Tank, sondern stellt lediglich einen Kreislaufabschnitt mit großem Querschnitt dar, der Luftblasen abscheidet und sammelt.


----------



## DOcean (17. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde sagen sowohl als auch sieht ja jeder beim Anwerfen eines leeren Sys, die Luftblasen werden im AGB "abgeschieden"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ein AGB ist kein Luftabscheider, sondern ein Druckausgleichsbehälter.



Selbst mit einem vollständig gefüllten, verschlossenen AGB habe ich Druckschwankungen von maximal 30 mbar in Wasserkühlungskreisläufen gemessen. Ein luftgefülltes Behältnis zum Druckausgleich ist demnach nicht nötig, die Dehnbarkeit der Schläuche reicht aus und die Bezeichnung "Ausgleichsbehälter" würde ich als irreführend bezeichnen. Man kann eine Wasserkühlung problemlos ohne betreiben.
Wer aber schon einmal versucht hat, eine Wasserkühlung ohne Ausgleichsbehälter zu befüllen, der wird mir zustimmen, wenn ich sage: Eine Wasserkühlung ohne einen AGB zu entlüften ist sehr aufwendig.
Natürlich gibt es im industriellen Bereich deutlich aufwendigere und platzeffizientere Abscheidungssysteme, als ein einfacher großer Behälter. Trotzdem erfüllt diese einfache Bauweise in PC-Wasserkühlungen genau diesen Zweck.


----------



## crys_ (17. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine DDC310 quitscht inzwischen sehr stark...hat jemand einen Tipp was ich machen kann? Sollte ich die Pumpe tauschen?


----------



## illousion (17. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Selbst mit einem vollständig gefüllten, verschlossenen AGB habe ich Druckschwankungen von maximal 30 mbar in Wasserkühlungskreisläufen gemessen. Ein luftgefülltes Behältnis zum Druckausgleich ist demnach nicht nötig, die Dehnbarkeit der Schläuche reicht aus und die Bezeichnung "Ausgleichsbehälter" würde ich als irreführend bezeichnen. Man kann eine Wasserkühlung problemlos ohne betreiben.
> Wer aber schon einmal versucht hat, eine Wasserkühlung ohne Ausgleichsbehälter zu befüllen, der wird mir zustimmen, wenn ich sage: Eine Wasserkühlung ohne einen AGB zu entlüften ist sehr aufwendig.
> Natürlich gibt es im industriellen Bereich deutlich aufwendigere und platzeffizientere Abscheidungssysteme, als ein einfacher großer Behälter. Trotzdem erfüllt diese einfache Bauweise in PC-Wasserkühlungen genau diesen Zweck.



Wie sich hier alle gegenseitig mit ihrem Fachwissen anschwengeln 

In einer Wakü scheidet der AGB doch einmal Luftblasen ab und sorgt andererseits dafür, dass das Wasser wenn es warm wird nicht den Kreislauf sprengt. Werden z.B. Hardtubes verwendet und ein oder mehrere MoRas (speziell wenn passiv --> größerer Temperaturunterschied), hat man relativ viel Volumen und nichts das sich großartig dehnen kann (gerade Plexi Hardtubes sind ja nicht das flexibelste Material).

Klar geht es ohne den Druckausgleich (in den meisten Fällen) aber es geht genau so ohne Luftabscheider, man braucht nur nen T-Stück und nen Trichter.

Also ist der AGB doch wohl für beides zuständig 
Außerdem kann er auch Pumpenkühler und -entkopplung, sowie Designobjekt sein


----------



## the_leon (17. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wie sich hier alle gegenseitig mit ihrem Fachwissen anschwengeln
> 
> In einer Wakü scheidet der AGB doch einmal Luftblasen ab und sorgt andererseits dafür, dass das Wasser wenn es warm wird nicht den Kreislauf sprengt. Werden z.B. Hardtubes verwendet und ein oder mehrere MoRas (speziell wenn passiv --> größerer Temperaturunterschied), hat man relativ viel Volumen und nichts das sich großartig dehnen kann (gerade Plexi Hardtubes sind ja nicht das flexibelste Material).
> 
> ...



so kann man s auch formulieren, so dass jeder n bisschen recht hat


----------



## illousion (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das hat mit "anschwengeln" nix zu tun, denn Kühlung/Kälteanlagen bauen ist mein Job.
> Ich werfe nicht nur mit Fachbegriffen um mich, ich weiß auch was sie bedeuten, sonst könnte ich mein Job
> auch nicht ausüben.
> Es gibt halt ein paar Leute, die meinen sie wüßten alles über Wakü´s, aber in Wirklichkeit ist ihr Wissen begrenzt.
> ...



Falls du dich an der Verwendung des Wortes "anschwengeln" aufhälst: Ich möchte damit implizieren, dass die Diskussion hier viel zu ernst ist, 3 Leute denken sie wüssten es am besten und jeder macht sich unglücklich.
Einfach mal ein bisschen gemütlicher angehen lassen 

Es kann gut sein, dass in der Kältetechnik Begriffe andere, strengere Definitionen haben und ich möchte keinesfalls sagen, dass ich mich damit auskenne (ich bin nur n drittel Elektroniker und bald Informatiker), jedoch scheidet ein AGB Luft ab, arbeitet somit in der Wakü als Luftabscheider (unter anderem).

Und es wird immer Leute geben die Halbwissen als Fachwissen verkaufen, schließlich ist das hier das Internet


----------



## Azzteredon (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. Ich hab ein Problem. Und zwar hab ich im GrafikkartenKühler immer am Einlass dieses Bläschen oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bekommen ich das Ding da raus? GPU-Kühler liegt höhenmäßig über dem AGB.


----------



## bennySB (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Moin. Ich hab ein Problem. Und zwar hab ich im GrafikkartenKühler immer am Einlass dieses Bläschen oben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was Liquid schon sagte und wenn das alles nichts hilft, dann gäbe es noch grob zwei Möglichkeiten die aber wiederum mit extra Kosten verbunden wären:

1. Die Blasen raus drücken lassen, so wie es auch in Heizungsanlagen beim Entlüften gemacht wird.
2. Optisch unschön, aber bei Ein- und Auslass der Grafikkarte jeweils ein T-Stück einbauen und dann solange öffnen bis die Blasen raus sind. (natürlich das Nachfüllen im AGB nicht vergessen)


Aber zu empfehlen ist immer zuerst das Wackeln/Schütteln oder auch warten. Durch den Wasserfluss bewegen sich Luftblasen oftmals nur seeeeeeeehr träge vorwärts, besonders wenn sie irgendwo besch.... fest hängen.


----------



## bennySB (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Am besten abwarten, wenn es nicht hilft, denn die Flüssigkeit die grob Luftfrei/Sauerstoffärmer ist,
> reichert sich immer mit Sauerstoff/Luft an. In einer Wakü ist der Vorgang minimal, aber findet statt.
> Es dauert eine längere Zeit. Wenn ich mein Sys neu befülle, dauert es in der Regel 3-4 Tage bis das
> Sys Blasenfrei ist. Das Problem sind meist die Kühler, wo sich kleine Luftpolster bilden.
> ...



Meinte damit ner stärkeren Pumpe o.ä. das System durch zu spülen.
Kompressor fällt hierbei ja leider weg, wobei kann ja mal jemand machen und mir erzählen wie hinterher alles aussieht xD
Weiß net genau ob WaKü Komponenten sp nen Druck aushalten?^^


----------



## Azzteredon (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem Ein und Aus schalten hab ich gemacht. Auch schütteln schon. Hab die Pumpe jetzt mal für 6 Stunden laufen lassen, evtl. Ist die Blase jetzt weg  wenn nicht meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz anderes Thema ich habe die Phobya DC12-220 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany am CPU Fan anschluss angeschlossen (ASUS Maximus VII Ranger), bei booten kommt dann immer "CPU Fan Error" denkt ihr das liegt am MB oder an der Pumpe??


----------



## Hummel_1980 (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ganz anderes Thema ich habe die Phobya DC12-220 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany am CPU Fan anschluss angeschlossen (ASUS Maximus VII Ranger), bei booten kommt dann immer "CPU Fan Error" denkt ihr das liegt am MB oder an der Pumpe??



Ich nehme an, du lässt deine Pumpe nicht auf Maximalleistung laufen und hast sie entsprechend heruntergeregelt?

Schau mal in die BIOS-Einstellungen, ob dort eine Mindestdrehzahl für den CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss eingestellt ist. Dann gibt es diese Fehlermeldung, wenn sie darunter fällt. Bei meinem ASUS Maximus VII Formula gibt es auch so eine Einstellung. Wenn ja, entweder höher setzen oder auf "ignore" stellen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal, die pumpe läuft nicht sofort an bzw gibt nicht sofort ein Signal aus und daher beschwert sich das Board.


----------



## Kindercola (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde gerne mal ne Frage dazwischen werfen 
Da ich mir jetzt so langsam meine erste Wakü zusammenstelle benötige ich noch bisschen Hilfe.
Da ich später gerne noch die Graka abtauchen lassen möchte, muss ich ja das Wasser ablassen. Die einfachste Methode wäre ein Kugelhahn dazwischen zu setzen. Bloß wo bringt man den dann ordentlich an.
Vor der Zwischen AGB und Pumpe wäre ja Blödsinn , da die Pumpe ja trocken laufen würde.
Meine Idee: Vorm Radiator mit einem T-Stück realisieren. Oder bin ich da aufm Holzweg o.o


----------



## P2063 (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

am tiefsten Punkt des Systems 

dann kann bei abgeschaltetem system alles von alleine raus laufen, auch die Pumpe muss nicht an sein um es leer zu pumpen.


----------



## bennySB (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder hinter der Pumpe oder CPU oder Radiator. 
Kommt halt drauf an in welcher Reihenfolge du dein System verschlauchen möchtest.

Edit:
Hab es falsch verstanden. Wie P2063 sagt, zum Ablassen immer am tiefsten Punkt.
Was ich angestrebt habe war eher das Absperren vom System über Kugelhahn und da kommt es einfach nur drauf an wie du deinen Verschlauchungsweg später haben möchtest.


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein T-Stück mit Ablasshahn baut man am besten in den tiefsten Punkt des Kreislaufs ein.
Zum ablassen der Flüssigkeit dreht man dann nur den Hahn auf, und öffnet den AGB. Dann läuft sogut wie alles von alleine raus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Ablass sollte am tiefsten Punkt im Kreislauf sein. 
Du kannst entweder ein t-Stück mit kugelhahn einbauen oder den kugelhahn direkt am AGB anbringen.


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die pumpe läuft nicht sofort an bzw gibt nicht sofort ein Signal aus und daher beschwert sich das Board.



Doch, ganz am Anfang mit Vollgas, das hört man #



Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du lässt deine Pumpe nicht auf Maximalleistung laufen und hast sie entsprechend heruntergeregelt?
> 
> Schau mal in die BIOS-Einstellungen, ob dort eine Mindestdrehzahl für den CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss eingestellt ist. Dann gibt es diese Fehlermeldung, wenn sie darunter fällt. Bei meinem ASUS Maximus VII Formula gibt es auch so eine Einstellung. Wenn ja, entweder höher setzen oder auf "ignore" stellen.



Danke, das war die Lösung


----------



## Hummel_1980 (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Der Ablass sollte am tiefsten Punkt im Kreislauf sein.
> Du kannst entweder ein t-Stück mit kugelhahn einbauen oder den kugelhahn direkt am AGB anbringen.



Wie realisiert man einen Ablass am sinnigsten, wenn man im Boden einen Radiator verbaut hat?
Der tiefste Punkt wäre dann ja leider der Radiator.


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ehm n radi hat ja meistens 2 Anschlüsse für ein und Ausgang!
an einen der Schlauch und an der anderen n Kugelhahn!


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder so, oder mit einem t-Stück an dem radi anbringen. Ich würde mit einem radi im Boden wohl einfach den radi aus dem case legen und dann schlauch lösen. Wenn dann was daneben geht, ist es nicht im case und somit nicht so schlimm


----------



## Kindercola (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super danke  
Ist eigentlich ja auch logisch  ^^


----------



## DoertyHarry (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem "casemod" hab ich nur das peoblem dass ich mir selbst eine kiste gebogen habe wo ich nur eine öffnung fürn radi gemacht hab und da geht gar nix mit einer ablassmöglichkeit bzw den radi herauslegen ohne die halben komponenten auszubauen  
Warn kleiner fehlschlag


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mir damals bei meiner großen wakü den Ablass ausserhalb vom case angebracht. Einfach ein Schott ziemlich weit unten neben dem Netzteil, von aussen den kugelhahn dran und fertig. Ich konnte somit ablassen, ohne dass ich das case aufmachen musste. Wäre im Notfall praktisch gewesen, hat darüber hinaus aber keinen weiteren Vorteil gehabt. Jetzt hab ich einfach den ablass direkt an der pumpe, da diese der tiefste Punkt ist.


----------



## DoertyHarry (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja für meine nächste wakü werd ich mir entweder ein richtiges case kaufen oder länger zeit nehmen für den mod 

Das wäre auch eine möglichkeit gewesen wenn ich nicht so in zeidruck gewesen wäre


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab einfach Pumpe, Radis und Aquero nach draußen verfrachtet.
Ablasshahn brauch ich nicht mehr.
Ich schraub einfach de Schlauch an einen meiner QD3s ab.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Ich knobel' langsam weiter an meiner Wakü - der Urlaub ist vorbei, jetzt ist's langsam an der Zweit, drüber nachzudenken.
Als Mainboard denke ich an's MSI 7885-003R, das ist das X99 S-SLI in der schwarz-weißen Kraft-Edition.
Eine andere Variante wär' das MSI 7885-002R, das ist das schwarze SLI-Plus.
Eine Asus-Alterrnative wäre das Asus X99-A/USB3.1, ganz in schwarz.
Der EK-Cooling-Konfigurator gibt mir nur Einzelkühler aus, einen Fullcover gibbet es nicht.

Nun meine Frage: wisst Ihr wen, der mir 'nen Fullcover machen kann?
Klutten macht ja leider keine mehr, wie ich hörte.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DoertyHarry (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie willst du es designt haben also farbenkombi??  sind ja echt verdammt gutaussehend  überhaupt das schwarze würd mir sofort gefallen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An Farbkombi denke ich an schwarz als Hauptfarbe und entweder weiß oder rot als Nebenfarbe - eher weiß.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss statt rot. Schwarz/rot gibt es einfach zu oft. Schwarz/weiss ist zwar auch recht häufig inzwischen, aber mit der richtigen Beleuchtung kann man das weiss schnell anders erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da gebe ich Dich Recht!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich mein FX8350 auf 4,9GHz bei 1.488v übertakte habe ich Temp von 62 °C.
Test Prime95, nach 3 min 62°C Core temp.
Wenn ich Prime95 beende ist er nach 30sec aus 30°C runter.
Was meint ihr ist das Problem?
CPU-Kühler oder meine Eheim 1046 ist zu schwach?

Radi Mora 2 mit Vollbestückung an 120er.

Wassergekühlt sind:
CPU, Mainboard (Spannungswandler+ Northbridge), 2x HD7950

Mein selbstgebauter CPU-Kühler von innen, siehe Bild:


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde sagen, dein kühler ist nicht FX-tauglich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe meinst du sollte das schaffen?


----------



## illousion (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Wenn ich mein FX8350 auf 4,9GHz bei 1.488v übertakte habe ich Temp von 62 °C.
> Test Prime95, nach 3 min 62°C Core temp.
> Wenn ich Prime95 beende ist er nach 30sec aus 30°C runter.
> ...



Ich denke du hast zu wenig Oberfläche, wenn das die Bodenplatte sein soll 
Das hat ja nicht mehr stuktur als nen Mobo Kühler


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der gut:
Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO (AMD processor) ACETAL CLEAN | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die Eheim 1046-790 sollte es schaffen.


----------



## illousion (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist der gut:
> Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO (AMD processor) ACETAL CLEAN | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Die Eheim 1046-790 sollte es schaffen.



Jeder Wasserkühler den die bei Aquatuning dafür verkaufen sollte besser sein


----------



## illousion (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Jeder Wasserkühler den die bei Aquatuning dafür verkaufen sollte besser sein



Die eheim macht das vermutlich mit 40l/h oder so, kommt drauf an was für schlauchdurchmesser und Anschlüsse du hast

Oh verdammt, geistesabwesend erstmal zitiert statt bearbeitet, kann nen Mod das bitte beheben?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anschraubtüllen 1/4" mit 10/8 so wie Masterkleer Schlauch.


----------



## illousion (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Anschraubtüllen 1/4" mit 10/8 so wie Masterkleer Schlauch.



Ging mir eher darum ob es gewinkelte anschlüsse sind und ob du Schnellkupplungen verbaut hast 

Also die Eheim wird das jetzt nicht mit enormem Durchfluss schaffen aber ich denke die sollte reichen ^^
Um es genau zu wissen bräuchtest du 2 Wassertemperatursensoren oder nen Durchflussmesser


----------



## bennySB (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja es hat sich ja letztens bei Stephan gezeigt, dass selbst 20 l/h locker reichen an Durchfluss.


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

20l/h reichen bei dem Kühler bestimmt nicht.
Bei nem "modernen" Düsenkühler mit ner feinen Kühlstruktur mag das vielleicht reichen, aber das was er da hat ist ja "nur" ein Durchlaufkühler ohne jegliche Kühlstruktur.

Ich persönlich würde das Ding max. auf die NB meines Boards schrauben.


----------



## bennySB (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DasDas mag wohl Stimmen, aber er hat sich ja schon den Heatkiller rausgesucht xD


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was man evtl. auch noch machen könnte um den Durchfluss zu erhöhen, wäre das Pumpenrad zu tauschen. Gibt ja für die AS XT das Pumpenrad mit Achse als Ersatzteil. 

Da er ja aber immer nur von "meiner Eheim" spricht kann man da ja auch nix genaueres sagen. Gibt ja massenhaft Pumpen die auf der Eheim 1046 basieren. Und dazu kommt ja dann auch noch, das es auch noch andere Eheim Pumpen außer der 1046 im WaKü Bereich gibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geile information. Ich zähle nachher mal alle Anschlüsse. Das AS XT bringt wo mehr Leistung?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich dürften alle 12V-Varianten der eheim 1046 gleich stark sein...


----------



## zettiii (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss hat aber sowieso nicht viel Einfluss auf die Temperatur wie man im PCGHx  Test lesen kann  Ich denke der Kühler hat zu wenig Leistung und ein FX bei 1.5V hat eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme also hohe Wärmeabgabe. Dass die Temperatur so springt ist aber ganz normal eigentlich  Ich würde einfach einen anderen CPU Kühler wie zB den von dir verlinkten kaufen und gut [emoji4]


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ging mir eher darum ob es gewinkelte anschlüsse sind und ob du Schnellkupplungen verbaut hast



Habe 8 gewinkelte Anschlüsse verbaut und keine Schnellkupplungen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Als Mainboard denke ich an's MSI 7885-003R, das ist das X99 S-SLI in der schwarz-weißen Kraft-Edition.
> Eine andere Variante wär' das MSI 7885-002R, das ist das schwarze SLI-Plus.
> Eine Asus-Alterrnative wäre das Asus X99-A/USB3.1, ganz in schwarz.
> Der EK-Cooling-Konfigurator gibt mir nur Einzelkühler aus, einen Fullcover gibbet es nicht.
> ...



Hat evtl. wer 'ne Lösung?
Meines Wissens gab's da mal zwei Studenten in Krefeld oder so, die auf Wunsch Kühler bauten.
Weiß jemand, ob die noch aktiv sind - und wenn ja, wie ich die erreiche?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfi-tec sind das wohl. Ob die noch aktiv sind, keine Ahnung. 
Sonst gäbe es noch liquid extasy, dort wird dir auch auf Wunsch ein kühler gefertigt.


----------



## mns1188 (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute möchte mir hinten im Heck einen weiteren 120mm² Radiator einbauen.
Welcher Lüfter ist die bessere Wahl. Gesteuert wird mit einem Aquaero 6.
Alphacool Susurro  oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL2 ?

LG mns1188


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfi-Tech und Liquid Extasy sind für maßangefertigte Fullcoverblöcke die erste anlaufstelle.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar; denn werd' ich mir mal AnFiTec raussuchen.

Danke Euch!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So alles ist bestellt.


----------



## Basti 92 (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

habe zwar noch keine WaKü aber dennoch mal ne Frage.
Wenn ich bei EK nach nem passenden Kühler für meine MSI 650Ti Boost TF schaue bekomme ich nur GPU only angezeigt. Obwohl es mal einen Komplettkühler gab. Liegt das daran, dass er nicht mehr hergestellt wird? Oder ist die Karte fälschlicherweise bei der Kompatibilität aufgeführt?

Und wenn man Waküteile gebraucht kauft. Und diese vorher mit Farbigem Zusatz betrieben wurden. Ist damit zu rechnen, dass der Kühler nicht mehr ganz sauber wird auch wenn man sie wie im Guide beschrieben säubert?


MfG Basti


----------



## bennySB (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Basti 92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe zwar noch keine WaKü aber dennoch mal ne Frage.
> Wenn ich bei EK nach nem passenden Kühler für meine MSI 650Ti Boost TF schaue bekomme ich nur GPU only angezeigt. Obwohl es mal einen Komplettkühler gab. Liegt das daran, dass er nicht mehr hergestellt wird? Oder ist die Karte fälschlicherweise bei der Kompatibilität aufgeführt?
> ...



Bei dem Kühler steht unten auf der Seite der Eintrag "End of Life", er wird also einfach net mehr produziert.

Einen gebrauchten kannst du ruhig kaufen und dann wie du schon sagtest nach Anleitung säubern oder du machst ihn einfach auf und säuberst ihn dann. So siehst du dann genau wie viel Dreck vorhanden ist und kannst nichts übersehen.


----------



## Kindercola (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin 
werde gerade aus dem Guide nicht schlau. Es geht um das Thema "Füllung" sollte man die WaKü nun nur mit destilliertem Wasser befüllen oder sollte man auf diese Fertigmischungen setzen, wie z.B. diese hier  Fertiggemisch

Die preiswerte Option wäre ja einfach nur destilliertes Wasser ausm Baumarkt/Supermarkt zu nehmen, das kostet ja nur paar Pfennige


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

destilliertes Wasser + ein Korrosionsschutz-Konzentrat.
Leichter, aber teurer, sind Fertiggemische. Ich mag sehr das DP Ultra von Aquacomputer.

Einige Hersteller geben nur Garantie wenn man deren Zeug einfüllt


----------



## Basti 92 (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

schon klar dass es ihn nurnoch gebaucht gibt. Die 6XXer Reihe ist auch schon älter.
Dann wird es ein gebrauchter und mal sehen wie lange ich brauche bis ich genug gebrauchte wakü teile für meinen 1. Versuch habe.


MfG Basti


----------



## DOcean (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kindercola schrieb:


> Es geht um das Thema "Füllung" sollte man die WaKü nun nur mit destilliertem Wasser befüllen oder sollte man auf diese Fertigmischungen setzen



Ich verwende dest. Wasser + G84 (Kühlerfrostschutz aus dem Autobereich, reicht ein guter Schluck).

G84 schmiert die Pumpe ein bißchen + verhindert es Korrision


----------



## DoertyHarry (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich schätze es kommt drauf an welche Seite man lackiert  
Wenn man jetzt die PCB Seite lackiert wo die WLPs anliegen  dann wird man einen geringen unterschied merken aber ich glaube nicht all zu viel


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute das macht nicht viel. Die passive Kühlung ist auch eher gering vorhanden, ist mehr ne optische/stabilitäts Sache.
Wichtig wäre halt ein geeigneter Lack, da die Rückseiten ja schon ein paar Grad schaffen und das kann stinken!


----------



## DoertyHarry (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö leider nicht hab zwar auch den 980er Kühler von EK aber da der sowieso eine glatte Oberfläche hat glaub ich nicht dass die passive Kühlleistug sooo viel ausmacht 

Edit: Als Lack würde ich einfach einen Auspufflack oder etwas in derart verwenden der hält schon ein paar Grade aus


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne sicher bin ich nicht, weil ichs nie gemacht habe.
Mir fällt aber nix ein was dagegen spricht, die Teile sind einfach ne Optiksache


----------



## zettiii (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wirkung der Backplate als Passivkühler ist sehr gering und wenn du da jetzt eine *dünne* Schicht Lack aufträgst, wird das deine Temperaturen nicht sonderlich beeinflussen. Radiatoren sind ja auch oft Lackiert zB.

@ Kindercola: wie Narbennarr schon sagte, einfach dest. Wasser + einen Zusatz oder ein Fertiggemisch. Wenn man wie DOcean einen Zusatz aus dem KFZ- Bereich verwendest, ist das natürlich günstiger, allerdings auch nicht dafür geeignet. Dann hast du ggf. Probleme mit Ablagerungen und Verfärbungen in/an deinen Komponenten. G48 ist zB ein Kühlerfrostschutz und blau. Freunde von mir hatten das auch im Einsatz und danach waren alle Komponenten wie AGB und so blau


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir einen 5Liter "Eimer" DP Ultra geholt für 25€
Aber damit hab ich erstmal ruhe und weiß das es was gutes ist


----------



## Kindercola (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke an alle


----------



## zettiii (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Dünne Schicht, da liegt bei mir das Problem, denn bei Wasseertransferdruck sind es ca. 5 Schichten. Ich werds mal ausprobieren.



Wenn du Ergebnisse hast, berichte mal bitte  Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ergebnis von hydro-dipping sieht meist richtig geil aus. mit zwei schichten klarlacl versiegelt sollte es bei einer backplate ausreichen. die backplate wird schliesslich einmal eingebaut und danach ist das risiko von beschädigung eher gering.
wenn es nichts wird, hast du es wenigstens probiert und bist um eine erfahrung reicher


----------



## bennySB (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuchst du es selbst oder lässt du es machen? 
Ist ja zum Glück ein kleines Bauteil.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wenn der Aufwand beim WTD nicht so hoch wäre...aber No Risk No Fun



ach was, finden sich bestimmt noch ein paar teile, dann machst du das nicht nur für die backplate 

edit: hab hier mal ein "how to" gefunden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95iXhvACh_4 
für alle, die es interessiert


----------



## DOcean (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sieht richtig geil aus auf Helm oder Tank 

aber ob Ergebnis bei einer Blackplate (gerade und flach) auch gut zur Geltung kommt ich weiß nicht, denkt ja jeder ist Airbrush oder einfach ne Folie (ne normale würde ja auch gehen bei einer Backplate)


----------



## illousion (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir einer Sagen, warum mein Durchflusswert so schwankt? hatte gestern ca. 66 l/h und heute nur 56l/h, ich glaube vorgestern war es auch so um 55l/h herum o.o


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo ein Knick im Schlauch, oder nen Span oder ähnliches in nem Kühler.


----------



## illousion (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Irgendwo ein Knick im Schlauch, oder nen Span oder ähnliches in nem Kühler.



Hm, der Span würde aber nicht einfach wieder aus dem Kreislauf verschwinden und nen Knick kanns nicht sein, das System wurde während der Schwankungen nicht bewegt


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du jetzt Schwankungen im laufendem Betrieb, oder nach jedem Start nen anderen Durchflusswert??


----------



## illousion (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt Schwankungen im laufendem Betrieb, oder nach jedem Start nen anderen Durchflusswert??


 das wechselt auch wenn er läuft, gerade bin ich bei 50, als ich gestartet hatte war es 56 und zwischenzeitlich mal 60


----------



## Azzteredon (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend, eine kurze Zwischenfrage:

Ich hab meine 290X jetzt auf Wakü umgebaut. Traumtemperaturen auf der GPU max. 46 Grad bei 50%+ Powertarget und 1150/1400. Allerdings ist mir vorhin aufgefallen, das nach einem Heaven-Durchlauf die Temperatur von VRM1 auf 70 Grad gestiegen ist, während VRM2 max. 37 Grad warm wurde.

Sehr ungewöhnlich? Das die Temps trotzdem im grünen Bereich sind weiß ich, ich möchte nur sicher gehen. Die VRM's wurden mit einem Wärmeleitpad bedeckt, das die komplette Reihe von oben bis unten sauber abdeckt.

Kühler ist ein EK Waterblocks EK FC R9-290X Nickel-Acryl, gekühlt wird mit 1x 360er und 1x 240er. Die CPU hängt natürlich auch mit dran.


----------



## illousion (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Nabend, eine kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Ich hab meine 290X jetzt auf Wakü umgebaut. Traumtemperaturen auf der GPU max. 46 Grad bei 50%+ Powertarget und 1150/1400. Allerdings ist mir vorhin aufgefallen, das nach einem Heaven-Durchlauf die Temperatur von VRM1 auf 70 Grad gestiegen ist, während VRM2 max. 37 Grad warm wurde.
> 
> ...



Mal geguckt, ob da irgendwas verrutscht ist?


----------



## Azzteredon (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte eigentlich nicht. War beim zweiten Mal extrem penibel, da mein erster Kühler ja ein Leck hatte, und alles vorgesaut hat. Mir kommen halt die Delta-T 30K sehr komisch vor. Aufschrauben will ich das Teil vorerst auch ungern, jetzt wos endlich läuft...


----------



## illousion (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich nicht. War beim zweiten Mal extrem penibel, da mein erster Kühler ja ein Leck hatte, und alles vorgesaut hat. Mir kommen halt die Delta-T 30K sehr komisch vor. Aufschrauben will ich das Teil vorerst auch ungern, jetzt wos endlich läuft...



Ja, du hast schon recht irgendwas läuft da schief 
Entweder sind die Temperatursensoren ungenau oder der Kühler kühlt stark ungleichmäßig, oder es fehlt kontakt, oder die werden irgendweswegen ungleich belastet.. Oder alles zusammen 

Man weiß ja nicht genau wo die temperatursensoren liegen und wie exakt die Karte die Belastung aufteilt, da bräuchte man Werte von anderen Leuten


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe schon Screenshots gesehen, wo der VRM1 Sensor über 30K mehr angezeigt hat: No surprise here, XFX 290 DD VRM temps over 100c at stock volts - [H]ard|Forum

VRM1 sind ja die Spannungswandler ganz vorn auf der Karte. Diese werden nur passiv gekühlt, nicht aktiv umspült wie die hinteren Spannungswandler. Des weiteren liegt der Kühler hier "nur" auf, also die Temperaturen könnten realistisch sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vrm1 sind die drei und vrm2 sind die in der reihe? gut zu wissen, entsprechend sind die vrm2 eher wichtig, da diese die gpu versorgen. ich vermute mal, vrm1 sind für den ram. hab mich damit nie so groß auseinandergesetzt 

bei mir scheint alles richtig zu sitzen, ich hab an keinem der sensoren die 60°C überschritten bisher, mein kühler ist von watercool


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrekt, VRM1 versorgt den RAM. Ja der Watercool Kühler ist sinnvoller gestaltet, da er z.B. bei VRM1 mit Schrauben angezogen wird und einfach massiver gebaut ist (kühlt passiv besser).


----------



## Azzteredon (23. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, dann weiß och bescheid. Das mit den VRM1 ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das EK da etwas nachbessern hätte können. Allerdings ist 70Grad auf den VRM's absolut nichts tragisches. 

Das der Kryo von AC und der Watercool besser gestaltet sind hab ich auch schon gelesen. Allerdings hab ich den EK zum Schnäppchen preis bekommen, und optisch sieht er einfach Hammer aus. Der Watercool hatte mich ganze 30€ mehr gekostet.... Und hätte dann optisch nicht gepasst  

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

70°C sind absolut kein Problem, wäre halt schon von AMD praktischer gewesen alle VRMs zusammen zupacken, aber vielleicht ging es nicht anders. Über das Design von EK mag jeder denken wie er will 

Das einzige was er tun kann ist zu überprüfen, ob die Schrauben in VRM1 Nähe richtig sitzen oder das Pad womöglich zu dünn ist.


----------



## Azzteredon (23. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pad ist das gleiche wie auf VRM2 
 Das beiliegende halt. Eventuell zieh ich die schrauben nochmal etwas an, muss ich sehen wenn ich daheim bin. 

Aber ich vermute das es dem Layout vom Block geschuldet ist. Hätte ja den AC Kryos genommen, aber nachdem mein erster undicht war hatte ich keine Lust einen 2ten zu bestellen...

Edit: Hab jetzt mal die beiden Schrauben in der Nähe von VRM1 nachgezogen, jetzt nur noch 63 Grad max.  VRM2 unverändert maximal 34 Grad. 
Aufliegen tut der Kühler aufjedenfall, vermute das liegt einfach daran das der Ausschnitt für VRM1 recht weit vom Kühlkanal wegliegt. solangs nicht höher ist


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja denke ich auch, ist halt durch die Bauart bedingt. Temperaturen sind doch voll i.O.


----------



## CSharper (24. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend, mal wieder eine Frage. Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass diese Anschlüsse:

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-af-angled-90-g1-4-black-nickel

mit normalen Schraubtüllen zu gebrauchen sind wie diese hier zum Beispiel:

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-acf-fitting-10-13mm-black-2

Weil bei Caseking steht da in der Beschreibung zu ihnen:"Es ist dazu vorgesehen, zwei Röhren mit G1/4-Zoll-Ports im 90-Grad-Winkel miteinander zu verbinden."
Und will sie mit normalem Schlauch gebrauchen.

Danke euch im Voraus.


Lg


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, so ist es 
Ist halt einfach ein 45° Adapter, auf der einen Seite G1/4" AG und auf der anderen G1/4" IG.

MfG


----------



## CSharper (24. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

top danke


----------



## Azzteredon (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> 7K Unterschied sind schon einiges bei einer Wakü.
> Also hat das nachziehen was gebracht, war anscheinend nicht sauber verbaut.
> Wissen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser.


Ja naja, die Schrauben waren schon gut angezogen. Handfest. Hab einfach noch etwas den Druck erhöht. Ich glaube wenns nicht sauber verbaut gewesen wäre dann wäre der Temperaturunterschied krasser gewesen. 

Ich schiebs einfach mal auf die Bauform


----------



## Retaliator (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute, ich wollt jetzt für meine Belange keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen dachte ich frag ich einfach mal euch  

Und zwar bin ich am überlegen ob ich demnächst auch eine Wasserkühlung einbaue, nicht weil ich sie bräuchte, sondern weil ich das am PC rumbasteln cool finde und mich die Ästhetik einer Wasserkühlung fasziniert 
Naja nun meine Frage, gibt es zu meiner Graka (Sapphire Nitro R9 390) schon Kühlblöcke? Oder kann man da die der 290 verwenden, oder gibt es Kühlblöcke, die quasi universal zu verwenden sind? 
Sorry, ich bin was Wasserkühlung angeht, noch nicht allzu wissend :p


----------



## the_leon (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Retaliator schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich wollt jetzt für meine Belange keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen dachte ich frag ich einfach mal euch
> 
> Und zwar bin ich am überlegen ob ich demnächst auch eine Wasserkühlung einbaue, nicht weil ich sie bräuchte, sondern weil ich das am PC rumbasteln cool finde und mich die Ästhetik einer Wasserkühlung fasziniert
> Naja nun meine Frage, gibt es zu meiner Graka (Sapphire Nitro R9 390) schon Kühlblöcke? Oder kann man da die der 290 verwenden, oder gibt es Kühlblöcke, die quasi universal zu verwenden sind?
> Sorry, ich bin was Wasserkühlung angeht, noch nicht allzu wissend :p



Nein, für die Sapphire gibt es einen passenden Block!
Die der 290 kannst du auch nicht verwenden, da die Sapphire n Custom Design ist und ein anderes Layout hat!
Manche Custom Designs der 390 verwenden das Custom Design der R9 290X, beispielsweise die Powercolor R9 390 PCS+
Oder du lässt dir von Marc (Liquid Extasy) einen Block fertigen. Fertigung von Kühlern außerhalb der Produktpalette
Dazu musst du deine Karte einschicken und bekommst sie aber wieder!
Das kostet zwischen 80 und 125€
Du kannst dir auch von Alphacool einen fertigen lassen! Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free
Das ist dann aber nur ein Block für die GPU und ein großer passivkühlkörper für die Spawas und den RAM
Davon würde ich persöhnlich abraten, da die Abwärme der Spawas bei Hawaii Karten nicht niedrig ist, da ist ein Fullcover schon besser!
Dafür bekommst du den Kühler bei Alphacool umsonst!


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die kühler von alphacool sind laut diversen Tests gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die spawa-temps sind zwar nicht so niedrig, wie mit einem richtigen fullcover block, aber dennoch besser als mit reiner luftkühlung dem referenzkühler.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Screenshots gesehen, wo der VRM1 Sensor über 30K mehr angezeigt hat: No surprise here, XFX 290 DD VRM temps over 100c at stock volts - [H]ard|Forum
> 
> VRM1 sind ja die Spannungswandler ganz vorn auf der Karte. Diese werden nur passiv gekühlt, nicht aktiv umspült wie die hinteren Spannungswandler. Des weiteren liegt der Kühler hier "nur" auf, also die Temperaturen könnten realistisch sein.



Bei seinem EK Waterblocks EK FC R9-290X Nickel-Acryl wird der Kühler bei den VRM1 , die bei der 290(X) und 390(X) als Reihe bei den Stromanschlüssen liegen, von Wasser durchströmt. Die VRM1 sind für die GPU zuständig und werden bei der 290(X)/390(X) generell wärmer als die drei VRM2.



Retaliator schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich wollt jetzt für meine Belange keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen dachte ich frag ich einfach mal euch
> 
> Und zwar bin ich am überlegen ob ich demnächst auch eine Wasserkühlung einbaue, nicht weil ich sie bräuchte, sondern weil ich das am PC rumbasteln cool finde und mich die Ästhetik einer Wasserkühlung fasziniert
> Naja nun meine Frage, gibt es zu meiner Graka (Sapphire Nitro R9 390) schon Kühlblöcke? Oder kann man da die der 290 verwenden, oder gibt es Kühlblöcke, die quasi universal zu verwenden sind?
> Sorry, ich bin was Wasserkühlung angeht, noch nicht allzu wissend :p



Wenn es nur um die Kühlung der Grafikkarte geht, kommt da in den nächsten Wochen eine Kühlung von Alphacool, die günstiger als eine individuelle Zusammenstellung ausfällt:

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread

Es gibt dann aber folgende Einschränkung: Die Pumpen/Kühlereinheit auf dem Chip bildet mit dem *passiven Kühler *(sprich nicht mit Wasser gekühlt) für die Wandler und den Speicher eine Einheit. Du kannst den Kreislauf aber natürlich mit einem CPU-Kühler, weiteren Radiatoren und anderen Schläuchen erweitern. Du sparst dir damit einen seperaten AGB und Pumpe.

Bei der Fury X erreichen die Wandler 110°C und die Kühlleistung fällt damit schlechter aus als bei Kühlern von EKWB, Aquacomputer, Watercool, ..., wo die Wandler aktiv mit Wasser gekühlt werden.
Allerdings ist Furmark praxisfern und in Spielen sollten die Temperaturen im Rahmen bleiben.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread


3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread


----------



## the_leon (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieses Teil ist aber für die Fury-X und nicht für die 390


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> Dieses Teil ist aber für die Fury-X und nicht für die 390



Die wird wie bisher eine hohe Kompatibilität besitzen:

GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Retaliator (25. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Die kühler von alphacool sind laut diversen Tests gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die spawa-temps sind zwar nicht so niedrig, wie mit einem richtigen fullcover block, aber dennoch besser als mit reiner luftkühlung.



Hast du da zufällig ein paar tests parat? 
Weil wenn das stimmen würde, wäre das ja echt ein super angebot


----------



## Spiff (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es irgendwelche bekannt Probleme mit den Aqualis AGB's? Hab meine seit gut 2 Jahren in Betrieb und nun festgestellt das er undicht ist. Alles demoniert und festgestellt das Plexiglas im AGB ist gebrochen. Keine Ahnung wieso, evtl liegt es am Kühlmittel?  Ist eins mit Farbe *Mayhems Pastel - Ice White.  *Es hatte auch grünliche Ablagerungen im AGB die sehr stark klebten. Einer eine Idee? oder bekanntes Problem?

Gruss Simon


----------



## IssaP (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Aqualis AGBs nicht alle aus Glas oder gabs da noch ältere aus Plexi?


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche schnellkupplungen könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> welche schnellkupplungen könnt ihr empfehlen?



Koolence QD3


----------



## Spiff (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Röhre ist aus Glas. Innendrin hat es zwei Teile aus Plexiglas. Ok demfall ein Einzelfall? Brauch jetzt ein neuen und wollte wieder so einen kaufen


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die aqualis sind alle aus Glas.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Die kühler von alphacool sind laut diversen Tests gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die spawa-temps sind zwar nicht so niedrig, wie mit einem richtigen fullcover block, aber dennoch besser als mit reiner luftkühlung.





Retaliator schrieb:


> Hast du da zufällig ein paar tests parat?
> Weil wenn das stimmen würde, wäre das ja echt ein super angebot



Hallo,

habe mir von Alphacool einen Kühler für meine MSI 290X 8GB Karte anfertigen lassen.
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Kühler.

Die GPU wird trotz maximaler Übertaktung (+100 mV, 1175MHZ) nicht wärmer als 51Grad. Die Spannungswandler bzw. der erste Spannungswandler bewegt sich immer um die 72Grad. Der Zweite wird ca. 52Grad warm.
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man ca. 2-4 Wochen auf seine Karte verzichten muss und die Produktion dann nochmals ein paar Wochen bis Monate dauert.
Dafür hat man aber kostenlos einen Top Grafikkartenkühler und muss sich nicht gegebenfalls eine neue Karte mit Referenzboard kaufen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man ca. 2-4 Wochen auf seine Karte verzichten muss und die Produktion dann nochmals ein paar Wochen bis Monate dauert.
> Dafür hat man aber kostenlos einen Top Grafikkartenkühler und muss sich nicht gegebenfalls eine neue Karte mit Referenzboard kaufen.



die wartezeit und der kostenlose kühler sind natürlich nur dann vorhanden, wenn sie nicht bereits einen für deine karte im programm haben  

@retaliator: nein, tests habe ich gerade nicht, was meine aussage natürlich nicht stützt. ich ersetzte hier mal mein vorher genannte "luftkühlung" durch "referenzkühlung"


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die wartezeit und der kostenlose kühler sind natürlich nur dann vorhanden, wenn sie nicht bereits einen für deine karte im programm haben



Von dem Vorwissen bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen


----------



## Spiff (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Beleuchtungsabdeckung ist auch aus Plexiglas


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Von dem Vorwissen bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen



ich dachte mir, ich erwähne es der vollständigkeit halber. einfach, weil wenn irgendwo was von "kostenlos" steht, gerne der rest übersehen wird. passiert mir selber auch oft genug, daher habe ich mir angewöhnt, dann immer gleich dreimal nachzusehen, wo der haken ist


----------



## Shooot3r (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meint ihr folgender vrm kühler von anfitech passt auch auf dem normalen sabertooth 990fx? der kühler ist nämlich für die rev 2

Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - PWM 068 Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 PWM 068


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vergleich einfach Bilder von beiden boards. Wenn die kühler und lochabstände gleich sind, sollte es passen. An sonsten einfach nach einem passenden universal kühler suchen


----------



## Retaliator (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Von dem Vorwissen bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen



Ja, das war mir schon klar  hab die Sapphire Nitro R9 390, ich glaube da haben sie noch nichts im Sortiment.


----------



## Shooot3r (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo werde ich mal machen. müsste ja dann die nb auch kühlen, was aber eigentlich total unsinnig ist da die nb eh nicht so heiss wird. das problem ist ja nur , das der vrm kühler und der nb kühler mit einer heatpipe verbunden sind. eigentlich könnte ich die doch auch abflexen und dann wieder montieren, und einfach nur die vrm kühlen.

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute, hat geklappt. Bei 4.7 GHz, 10 Minuten Prime, 38°C core temp.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, dass das kein lesefehler der Software ist? Die amd cpus sind dafür bekannt, dass die Sensoren nicht gerade genau sind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten morgen!

Mal 'ne Frage zum Thema Schläuche: ich brauch' für mein aktuelles Projekt vsl. schläuche in schwarz und weiß; Stärke ~16/10.
Wie sind bsp. die Masterkleer-Schläuche in Bezug auf Beständigkeit/Verfärbung und Dauerhaftigkeit?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## bennySB (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Guten morgen!
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage zum Thema Schläuche: ich brauch' für mein aktuelles Projekt vsl. schläuche in schwarz und weiß; Stärke ~16/10.
> Wie sind bsp. die Masterkleer-Schläuche in Bezug auf Beständigkeit/Verfärbung und Dauerhaftigkeit?
> ...



Naja dauerhaft sind sie you zersetzen sich nicht. 
Aber sie werden nicht ohne Grund auch Mastermatt genannt. Aber da du ja weiße und schwarze haben möchtest entfällt ja die Frage mit dem verfärben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das kein lesefehler der Software ist? Die amd cpus sind dafür bekannt, dass die Sensoren nicht gerade genau sind.


Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## illousion (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Guten morgen!
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage zum Thema Schläuche: ich brauch' für mein aktuelles Projekt vsl. schläuche in schwarz und weiß; Stärke ~16/10.
> Wie sind bsp. die Masterkleer-Schläuche in Bezug auf Beständigkeit/Verfärbung und Dauerhaftigkeit?
> ...



Nimm doch die ZMT von EK die sind gut, die Masterkleer flocken bei mir aus, das sieht schrecklich aus und du hast den ganzen Kram im Wasser


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die weißen Masterkleer flocken nicht. 
Jedenfalls nicht bei mir. Als Flüssigkeit nutze ich Inno Protekt IP Clear.

Edit: 
Mit den durchsichtigen Masterkleer hatte ich auch probleme. Ausflockungen,  schleimbildung, verfärbungen mit AT Protekt Clear als Flüssigkeit.


----------



## chischko (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Guten morgen!
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage zum Thema Schläuche: ich brauch' für mein aktuelles Projekt vsl. schläuche in schwarz und weiß; Stärke ~16/10.
> Wie sind bsp. die Masterkleer-Schläuche in Bezug auf Beständigkeit/Verfärbung und Dauerhaftigkeit?
> ...



Tach... kannst mal die Norprene Schläuche anschauen... die sind super und ich find die haben irgendwie so nen idustriellen Chic (OK die ausdrucksweise kam nun sogar mir tuckig vor!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Masterkleer sind auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## the_leon (28. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen die schwarzen Masterkleer in 10/13, ich werde diese Woche die Wakü wieder zerlegen, dann kann ich hier schreiben, was los ist!


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



illousion schrieb:


> Nimm doch die ZMT von EK die sind gut, die Masterkleer flocken bei mir aus, das sieht schrecklich aus und du hast den ganzen Kram im Wasser


Die guck' ich mir mal an, obwohl.... - die Dinger sind bei EK schon als 'End of Life' gelistet: schade...



chischko schrieb:


> Tach... kannst mal die Norprene Schläuche  anschauen... die sind super und ich find die haben irgendwie so nen  idustriellen Chic (OK die ausdrucksweise kam nun sogar mir tuckig vor!)



So schlimm ist die Ausdrucksweise nicht  und die Schläuche gefallen mir sehr gut!

Wie ist das mit der (weißen) Beschriftung; geht die einigermaßen ab?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der (weißen) Beschriftung; geht die einigermaßen ab?


Nein, die geht nur sehr schwer ab, aber wenn man darauf achtet kann man die ja ganz einfach so installieren, dass man die Beschriftung nicht sieht. Die ist nur auf einer Seite. Bei mir sieht man sie ja auch meistens nicht, sondern nur an einigen Stellen, was aber Zufall ist, da ich nicht darauf gedachtet hab.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah-Ja.
Alles klar; Danke!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade gesehen das es ein Komplettkühler für die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro gibt 
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gleich mal bestellen mit nem neuen, LEISEN Netzteil Wird wohl das Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550Watt werden.
Ein neuen zusätzlichen 280er Radi muss auch noch her^^ 
Neuer Schlauch auch noch, mein aktueller Schlauch wurde leider sehr schnell milchig, was einfach sch.... ausschaut. Hat jemand Empfehlungen? Aktuell hab ich noch den Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar 3m (9,8ft) Retailbox | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany 
Oder muss ich zwangsweiße auf Hard-tubes umsteigen? Ich mein wenns nach einem 3/4 Jahr oder so mal milchig wird ist es mir egal, aber bitte nicht nach einem Monat.


----------



## MadPolygon (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die guck' ich mir mal an, obwohl.... - die Dinger sind bei EK schon als 'End of Life' gelistet: schade...


Bei Caseking gibts den noch, bei Mindfactory glaub ich auch. Hab den auch vor 2 Wochen bestellt und macht bis jetzt nen guten Eindruck.



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen das es ein Komplettkühler für die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro gibt
> Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkühler | GPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


Interessant... Kannst du mal berichten wie denn so die VRM Temps sind mit Standardtakt, 1100Mhz und 1150Mhz wenn der Block bei dir eintrifft? Die Core Temps sind bei den GPX ja sehr gut, nur die VRMs machen mir sorgen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich natürlich tun, kann aber gut noch 2 Wochen dauern, bin zeitlich gerade bisschen eingeschränkt.


----------



## MadPolygon (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Ding, wird eh noch dauern bis ich meine unter Wasser setze


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kleine Zwischenfrage: Kann man bei der aquaero 5 die Startspannung für die Lüfter selbst festlegen? 
Bei anderen Steuerungen weiß ich dass man zb 5V einstellen kann und die Lüfter dann nicht so laut sind beim booten.


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> kleine Zwischenfrage: Kann man bei der aquaero 5 die Startspannung für die Lüfter selbst festlegen?
> Bei anderen Steuerungen weiß ich dass man zb 5V einstellen kann und die Lüfter dann nicht so laut sind beim booten.



Ja, du kannst z.B. in der Aquasuite eine Zieltemperatur einstellen oder eine Maximaldrehzahl eingeben. Die wird dann im Aquaero gespeichert, und nicht in der Software.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe selber keine aquaero. Soweit ich weiss, kann man aber eine startspannung unabhängig von der betriebsspannung einstellen. Hast du zB Lüfter, die sich bis 3V runter regeln lassen, aber erst bei 4V starten, kannst du beim hochfahren die 4V drauf geben und nach ein paar Sekunden greift erst die Regelung nach den eingestellten Parametern.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jetzt auch nur vom "4er Aquaero" berichten, da werden jedenfalls alle Kanäle beim Booten mit 100% angesprochen, um zu garantieren, dass die Lüfter auch wirklich anspringen und ein Tachosignal zurück gegeben wird. Die neueren Versionen könnten da natürlich variabler sein.


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. September 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sowohl Startspannung als auch die Dauer in Sekunden für jeden Kanal seperat einstellen


----------



## the_leon (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ist euch schon mal n Anschluss undicht geworden und das Wasser ausgelaufen??


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geworden, nein. Aber nicht richtig angezogen gewesen und darum undicht hatte ich schon.
Das Netzteil hatte erstmal Flut...


----------



## bennySB (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder zu fest angezogen und dadurch dem Schlauch so sehr gepresst, dass es am Schlauch heraus lief. Das ist mir beim aller ersten mal passiert, aber da war ich auch  so blöd es mit ner Zange fest zu ziehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe intelligenterweise vergessen eine verschlussschraube komplett zuzudrehen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deshalb testet man das System ja auch zuerst auf Dichtheit, bevor man Netzteil und alles anschließt. Dann passiert gar nichts. 
Provozieren kann man es na klar immer, wenn man will. 
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass es undicht wird, wenn es am Anfang dicht war.  
P.S bei mir war es am Anfang auch undicht. Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.


----------



## bennySB (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Undichtigkeit im laufenden Betrieb kommt "eigentlich" nur durch Temperaturschwankungen in Kombination mit Produktfehlern zustande, wie z.b. Spannungsrissen in AGB's.


----------



## illousion (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich schonmal hatte war (bzw ist), dass die 16/10er von Masterkleer sich auch wenn voll festgeschraubt ohne allzu große Gewaltanwendung aus den passenden Aquatuning anschlüssen ziehen lassen o,o


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das habe ich bei 11/8 auch schon erlebt. Ich glaube, das war auch masterkleer. Auf jeden Fall sehr weicher schlauch.


----------



## the_leon (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem hatte ich gestern, darum hab ich auch gefragt.
Ich hab die aquatuning Anschlüsse und die schwarzen masterkleer Schläuche...
Da war ein Anschluss am Anfang dicht und hat iwann. Zum Suppen begonnen...
Gestern wollte ich Dann die Wakü ausbauen und der Schlauch ist aus dem Anschluss gerutscht...
Das gab ne geile Überschwemmung


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem AMS 480 Kupfer?


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich gestern, darum hab ich auch gefragt.
> Ich hab die aquatuning Anschlüsse und die schwarzen masterkleer Schläuche...
> Da war ein Anschluss am Anfang dicht und hat iwann. Zum Suppen begonnen...



War's ne ganz normale gerade Schraubtülle oder was gewinkeltes? Von den geraden Anschlüssen kann ich bisher nichts Schlimmes berichten, egal wie stark nun angezogen (habe auch schon öfter bis zum Anschlag gedreht), selbst mit bereits verwendetem Schlauch dichteten die bisher immer ab.Man muss nur drauf achten, dass der Schlauch auch gerade geschnitten ist. So war es zumindest immer bei mir.


----------



## illousion (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> War's ne ganz normale gerade Schraubtülle oder was gewinkeltes? Von den geraden Anschlüssen kann ich bisher nichts Schlimmes berichten, egal wie stark nun angezogen (habe auch schon öfter bis zum Anschlag gedreht), selbst mit bereits verwendetem Schlauch dichteten die bisher immer ab.Man muss nur drauf achten, dass der Schlauch auch gerade geschnitten ist. So war es zumindest immer bei mir.



Dicht war es bei mir auch aber ich konnte den ohne viek Kraftaufwand bis zum Anschlag dehen und konnte ihn dann mit genau so wenig kraft wieder herausziehen. Es waren die geraden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ok, das geht bei denen hier bei mir z.B. gar nicht, sind aber auch die "einfachen". Ist aber nur bei einem Anschluss passiert, ja? Nicht, dass da irgendeine Charge nicht ganz dicht ist o.ä.


----------



## crys_ (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der EK DDC 3.2 PWM? 
Meine DDC310 ist leider abgeraucht und ich brauch eine neue, mit der Alphacool war ich nie ganz glücklich weil ich die Pumpe als recht laut empfunden habe...


----------



## the_leon (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf welcher Einstellung hattest du die OC Cool denn??
eig sollte die auf 1 und 2 recht leise sein...
Frag mal bei Aquatuning, auch wenn du das Kabel gesleeved hast!
Da ist der Support eig. sehr kulant!


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der ddc kannst nix mit 1 oder 2 einstellen. Das geht nur bei der d5


----------



## varg01 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinmoin,

kennt einer den Radiator?
Hab den Kram gerade in der Bucht geschossen.

Dachte mir ich pack es mal hier rein, weil im WaKü Bilder thread dacht ich kommen nur schöne komplette rein.


Beste Grüße
Flo


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht für mich stark nach den black ice aus.


----------



## varg01 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habs gerade mal gesucht. Wird wohl der Radiator sein. Laut Schemazeichnung passts. Danke


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit hoher Sicherheit ein Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 360. (Nicht mit dem neueren Black Ice Nemesis GTS 360 zu verwechseln.)
Die Bestückung mit Eloops ist aber nicht angemessen; meinen Messungen zu Folge braucht der GTS sehr starke Lüfter, um seine Qualitäten unter Beweis zu stellen. Kein Wunder bei über 12 Lamellen pro cm.


----------



## varg01 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War nen Schnapper in der Bucht, nicht von mir gewählt. Welche Lüfter würdest Du denn empfehlen @PCGH_Torsten für einen etwaigen leisen Betrieb einer Gigabyte r9 280x rev1. ?

Sollte sich Silentmäßig an in einem gedämmten Define R5 und nem Noctua D15 einfügen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für möglichst leisen Betrieb sind die Eloops schon eine sehr gute Wahl. Aber der Radiator eben nicht. Ich hatte ihn mit Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro bestückt und ein System mit 360 W Stromaufnahme heizen lassen. Bei 650 U/min, was ich als leise bezeichnen möchte, hatte der Black Ice GTS fast 6 Kelvin/40 Prozent Rückstand auf andere Radiatoren. Selbst bei 1.400 U/min belegte er noch den letzten Platz (siehe PCGH 05/14 oder das digitale Sonderheft). Die Verarbeitung ist sicherlich hervorragend und er ist schön flach, aber für den Bereich unterhalb von 2.000 U/min gibt es einfach passendere Radiatoren.
Inklusive 3× Eloop könnten die aber teurer sein und ein Radiator ist immer besser als kein Radiator


----------



## illousion (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Eumel:

das ist mir bei beiden am MoRa passiert, kann bei gelegenheit wenn ich zu dem ZMT wechsel nochmal an allen stellen gucken


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> War nen Schnapper in der Bucht, nicht von mir gewählt. Welche Lüfter würdest Du denn empfehlen @PCGH_Torsten für einen etwaigen leisen Betrieb einer Gigabyte r9 280x rev1. ?
> 
> Sollte sich Silentmäßig an in einem gedämmten Define R5 und nem Noctua D15 einfügen.



Ich würde NF-F12 drauf packen, gibt kaum Lüfter die im Verhältnis Umdrehung/Lautstärke soviel Druck aufbauen.
Obwohl ich den Vergleich zu den Eloop interessant finde. Die haben zwar nicht den größten statischen Druck, aber viele wissen nicht, dass es eher auf Druckstabilität ankommt! Und da liegen die eloops teilweise vor Modellen die eigentlich einen höheren statischen Druck haben. Die schlagen die Blacks SIlent Pro nämlich deutlich!


----------



## varg01 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab eigentlich keinen direkten bedarf ne wakü zu bauen, aber alleine wegen den loops war der preis okay.
mal schauen was aquacool mit ihrem neuen aio graka wasserkühler mit pumpe so reissen kann.

beschäftige mich aus spass nochmal mit dem thema.

hab mir zwar den wakü guide von pcgh durchgelesen, aber einige fragen stellt sich mir noch.

ich hätte nicht vor einen 360er(3x120) oder 420er(3x140) in dach des define r5 einzubauen. jetzt schreibt PCGH_Torsten allerdings dass mal die Leistung grob überschlagen sollte. Also 140W CPU 300W GPU , jetzt geht er aber nicht auf die dicke der radiatoren ein(oder ich habs überlesen).
z.b. der Fatboy von aquacooling, nen 280er fatboy in die front, aber wo ordne ich den ein?mehr als doppelt so dich wie ein std.280er= kühlleistung wie zwei oder wie kann man da ran gehen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ein 360er alleine reicht, um ein System mit einer CPU und einer Grafikkarte leise kühl zu halten. Leise, nicht lautlos. Und übertakten sollte man auch eher sein lassen. Geht zwar, dann ist mehr Fläche aber besser. 
Ich habe in meinem define s einen 360er im Deckel und einen 280er in der front, beide 30mm dick.


----------



## varg01 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also der 280er von alphacool ist ja schon fast 3x so dick.
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280 14190

deshalb, schafft er auch 3x mehr?


----------



## DanielX (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann solltest du aber bedenken das der entsprechend belüftet werden muss. Entweder du hast zwei Lüfter auf fast 100% vorne drauf, was nicht mehr leise ist. Oder du brauchst zwei vorne zwei hinten. Dann hast du aber ein entsprechend dicken Block, so 13-14cm.
Und aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen das er mit einem normalen 360 Radi vergleichbar wäre von der Kühlleistung her.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je dicker der radiator ist, je mehr Leistungsreserve hat er. Aber wie bereits angemerkt, braucht man dafür auch mehr Power bei den Lüfter, was im Endeffekt wieder nur laut wird. Bei Drehzahlen von unter 1000rpm sind radis in 60mm und dicker eher im Nachteil.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kommt auf die FPI an! Die nexxxos z.b haben recht wenig FPI und sind dann trotz der dicke recht durchlässig. Gerade durch den längeren weg der Luft brauch es dann Druckstabilität. Zb ein UT60 mit eloops auf 750rpm, super kombi!


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, so weit habe ich mich damit noch nicht befasst. Klingt aber logisch. Ich bin mit meinen alphacool slim zufrieden, habe dort blacksilent pro pl2 bzw pk2 drauf, die ich auf 7V fest eingestellt habe. 5V ist interessanterweise lauter.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> ich hab eigentlich keinen direkten bedarf ne wakü zu bauen, aber alleine wegen den loops war der preis okay.
> mal schauen was aquacool mit ihrem neuen aio graka wasserkühler mit pumpe so reissen kann. ...



Igor bei TH konnte ein *Vorserienmodell* testen, bis zur Serienreife gibt es daher noch ein paar Änderungen. Details dazu gibt es in dem Artikel:

Exklusiv: Alphacool GPX-Pro FuryX: Leise Wassermusik statt Pfeifkonzert

Zum Preis gab es auch schon einen Hinweis:



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so.... die GPX-Pro wird  nicht annähernd 200€ kosten. Der Preis wird näher an 100€ liegen denn an  200€.  Oder noch ein bisschen direkter... zwischen 110 und 160€....  ohne Gewähr... aber so un den Dreh herum.


----------



## varg01 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist mir lieber als kombination damit ich die grafikkarte ruhig bekomme. Als luftkühler hab ich nen Noctua D15 geplant, das einzige was noch stören könnte sind festplatten. 

Das hab ich die Tage auch schon gesehen und den Preis auch direkt über die Dacebookseite angefragt. Mir wurde versichert dass bei neuer Graka nur eine neue Front/Backplate notig ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja das eigentliche Konzept bei den alphacool gpx kühlern. Wenn du eine neue Karte hast, musst du nur den passiven Teil neu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich bisher weder bei aquatuning noch direkt bei alphacool entsprechende Artikel gesehen, immer nur im kompletten oder aber den gpx solo


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Das ist ja das eigentliche Konzept bei den alphacool gpx kühlern. Wenn du eine neue Karte hast, musst du nur den passiven Teil neu kaufen. Allerdings habe ich bisher weder bei aquatuning noch direkt bei alphacool entsprechende Artikel gesehen, immer nur im kompletten oder aber den gpx solo



[url]http://www.alphacool.com/index.php/cat/c121_NVIDIA-GPX-Upgrade-Kits.html[/URL]

Sind bisher nur wenige Kühler, aber vielleicht kommt da noch mehr.

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool NexXxoS Lüfterhalterung 80mm Lüfter für GPX Solo und GPX Fullcover Kühler 12182


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, inzwischen doch mal was. 
Ich denke mal, das geht auch eher nach Nachfrage.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke zur Not einfach mal Aquatuning anschreiben, die passiven Teile existieren ja alle (in der vormontierten Version) - könnte mir vorstellen das sie einem dann ein entsprechendes Angebot machen!


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Feuertoifel hast du dein Bild von deinem System? Werde ich nacher Zukunft das gleiche Gehäuse mit ähndlichen Radis verbauen. Ich dachte zwar eher vorne einen 280 aber in der 45er ausführung. Oder sollte ich besser auf die 30er wechseln?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du eh neu kaufen musst, nimm einfach den 30mm dicken, wenn du schon einen 45mm hast, nimm ruhig den. 
Bild gibt's hier im wakü bilderfred: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-847.html#post7765649


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müsste alles neu gekauft werden. Von der Leistung dürfte der ja einen Tick besser sein.
Muss ich mich gleich auf die Suche machen


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Leistung hängt auch von den Lüftern und deren Drehzahl ab. 
Je weniger Luft, je eher ist ein dünner radi besser. Ich lasse meine Lüfter auf 7V laufen, ich hab schön Temperatur von unter 40℃ CPU und unter 50℃ GPU.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das sind doch super Werte.
Bezüglich der Pumpenwahl. Ich selbst besitze eine Eheim und finde die absolut genial was Lautstärke angeht. Nur hier wird alles neugebaut (für einen Bekannten) wie sieht es da mit anderen Pumpen aus? Bin nicht abgeneigt mal etwas anderes zu probieren aber mit den DDC und de D5 und all diesen Aufsätzen habe ich mich zu wenige beschäftigt.

Was sind hier gute Kombos? 
Steuerung kommt ein Aquaero 5 LT zum Einsatz


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, meine CPU ist nur ein G3258 und die Werte sind ohne oc. 

Was die pumpe angeht, empfehle ich einfach mal das, was ich selber nutze: alphacool ddc310 complete Edition. 
Da ist bereits ein guter Deckel bei und wenn ich mich gerade richtig erinnere, bereits fertig montiert.
Und Steuern braucht man die auch nicht. Die ist bei mir mit volldampf am werkeln und ich höre nix.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage zu einblasend/ausblasen.
Habe einen 420 Radi im Deckel, ein 480er im Boden.

Wohin würde ihr die beiden jeweils pusten lassen?



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Was die pumpe angeht, empfehle ich einfach mal das, was ich selber nutze: alphacool ddc310 complete Edition.
> Da ist bereits ein guter Deckel bei und wenn ich mich gerade richtig erinnere, bereits fertig montiert.
> Und Steuern braucht man die auch nicht. Die ist bei mir mit volldampf am werkeln und ich höre nix.



Jop die kommt fertig montiert. Silentliebhaber können die aber noch drosseln, die hat genug leistung für ein mittelgroßen Loop (2 radis, cpu + sli)


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, die kleine hat immernoch ordentlich Power. Ich habe mehrere 90° Winkel im loop und das stört die kein bisschen. Bei meinem rücklauf in den agb sind sogar zwei 90er zu einem 180° winkel verbunden, trotzdem kann ich in Betrieb nicht den Deckel vom agb nehmen, weil es sonst oben raus kommt.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in ein paar tagen kann ich konkrete durchflusswerte zu der liefern


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu einblasend/ausblasen.
> Habe einen 420 Radi im Deckel, ein 480er im Boden.
> 
> Wohin würde ihr die beiden jeweils pusten lassen?



Wie andernorts bereits erläutert, ist so grundsätzlich keine ganz optimale Kühlung möglich. Wenn jedoch keine andere Einbau-Konfiguration möglich ist, musst du Prioritäten setzen. Entweder dir liegt mehr an der optimalen Kühlung der wassergekühlten Komponenten oder du möchtest die restlichen Komponenten im Gehäuse von der warmen Abluft der Radiatoren entlasten. Letzteres geht aber ein wenig zu Lasten der Kühlleistung bei den wassergekühlten Komponenten. 

Wenn du die Kühlpriorität auf die wassergekühlten Komponenten legst, müssten die Lüfter beider Radiatoren nach innen wirken. Gehäuselüfter zum Abführen der Warmluft aus dem Gehäuse wären dann hilfreich, damit es dem Rest nicht zu kuschelig wird.
Im Fall, dass du gewisse Kühlleistungseinbussen bei den wassergekühlten Komponenten in Kauf nimmst, müssten die Lüfter beider Radiatoren die Luft nach außen befördern. Dann sind Gehäuselüfter meist überflüssig, es sei denn es gibt nicht eingebundene Komponenten die gezielt mit Kühlluft versorgt werden sollen. 

Eine kühltechnisch optimale Lösung ist so aber nicht grundsätzlich erreichbar. Wie im Luxx bereits erwähnt müssten dazu alle Radiatoren mit kühler Außenluft versorgt werden und die erwärmte Luft ohne den Umweg über den Innenraum wieder in den Raum abgeben. Wenn man das intern in einem Gehäuse realisieren will, braucht man getrennte Kammern für die Radiatoren und für die Hardware. Mit extern untergebrachten Radiatoren ist das hingegen äußerst simpel zu realisieren.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie sieht es mit einem "gepimpten" Kamineffekt aus? Unten rein pusten lassen und oben wieder raus? So würde man immerhin einen Radi mit frischer Luft versorgen und den Innenraum mit kühlerer Luft versorgen, die auch wieder abgeht. Die Kühlfläche ist bei beiden Radis ja auch etwa gleich. So hab ich bisher immer gebaut.


----------



## bennySB (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ging ja um die optimalen Lösungen und beim Kamineffekt wird nur der untere Radi mit kühler Luft versorgt. Mainboard etc. bekommt die erwärmte Luft vom Radi und der obere Radi erhält die doppelt erwärmte Luft von allen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst ja auch front und Heck rein, oben und unten raus. Oder umgekehrt, aber so hast du die Lüfter an den radiatoren beide gleich. Kamineffekt hat man in einem pc wohl sowieso eher nicht, höchstens bei einem ohne Gehäuse- oder andere Lüfter.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Kamineffekt ist in einem PC-Gehäuse nicht vorhanden, sofern das Gehäuse nicht wenigstens einige Meter hoch und an den Seitenflächen völlig dicht ist . Man sollte den Kamineffekt, nicht mit der natürlichen bzw. freien thermisch induzierten Konvektion verwechseln. Der Kaimineffekt ist eine spezielle Herangehensweise mit der man die thermische Konvektion unter Zuhilfenahme der aerostatischen Druckdifferenz über größere Höhenunterschiede verstärken kann. In einem PC-Gehäuse findet das auf Grund mangelnder Höhe nicht statt. Die aerostatische Druckdifferenz ist auf solche geringen Höhenunterschiede so gut wie unmessbar. 

Der statische Kamineffekt ist eine Strömung im Kamin die sich den Dichteunterschied zwischen dem unteren Ende des Kamins gegenüber dem oberen Ende, im Sinne der aerostatischen Druckdifferenz zu nutze macht. Die aerostatische Druckdifferenz ist ein Effekt der Gravitationswirkung der Erde auf die Luft der Atmosphäre. Mit Hilfe dieser Druckdifferenz wird in einem Kamin die Konvektionströmung verstärkt, die aufgrund des thermischen Dichteunterschieds des geförderten Gases gegenüber der Umgebungsluft zustande kommt. Wie stark der statische Kamineffekt ist, hängt also von der Höhendifferenz von unten nach oben und von der Temperatur des geförderten Gases ab. Damit eine messbare Kaminströmung ohne nennenswerte Temperaturunterschiede zustande kommt, wie sie bei der Luft in einem PC-Gehäuse gegenüber der Umgebung vorkommen, müsste der Kamin (sprich das Gehäuse) schon mindestens einige Meter hoch und außer einer Öffnung unten und einer oben luftdicht sein. Trotzdem wäre die Strömung noch extrem schwach, da der thermische Anteil eben so gut wie keine Rolle spielt. Das sieht bei einem Kamin der die warmen bis heißen Rauchgase einer Feuerungsanlage abführt etwas anders aus, aber selbst da muss ein Kamin mindestens einige Meter hoch sein um sicher zu wirken. Hinzu kommt bei richtigen Kaminen die im Freien enden noch der dynamische Kamineffekt der durch die Wirkung des Windes der über die Kaminöffnung streicht hervorgerufen wird. Die Strömung quer zur Austrittsöffnung wirkt wie eine Wasserstrahlpumpe auf das Gas im Kamin. In einem PC-Gehäuse sind weder der statische noch der dynamische Kamineffekt nachweisbar oder gar relevant.

Natürliche (also freie) Konvektion ist der Effekt über den ab und zu im PC-Bereich diskutiert wird. Allerdings wird dabei meist vernachlässigt, dass dieser Effekt selbstverständlich ebenfalls absolut vernachlässigbar ist, da die Temperaturdifferenzen viel zu gering sind. In einem PC wir die freie Konvektion ausschließlich dann relevant, wenn sie der einzige Effekt ist der den Wärmetransport bewerkstelligt - also in einem Passiv PC. Sobald der Wärmetransport mittels Lüftern durch erzwungene Konvektion bewerkstelligt wird - selbst wenn sie noch so langsam drehen und evtl. auch nur ein einziger Lüfter vorhanden ist, übersteigt der so erzeugte erzwungene Wärmetransport die freie Konvektion in der Regel bereits um Größenordnungen. Es ist daher auch müßig sich großartige Gedanken über die Strömungsrichtung zu machen. Viel wichtiger, ist die Frage wie viel Widerstand die jeweiligen Luftwege bieten - unabhängig davon in welche Richtung die Luft bewegt wird. 

Sowohl dem Kamineffekt, wie auch der freien Konvektion ist also lediglich gemein, dass sie in einem PC-Gehäuse keine, bzw. keine relevante Rolle spielen. Allenfalls in komplett passiven Rechnern in denen definitionsgemäß ausschließlich freie Konvektion zum Wärmetransport zur Verfügung steht, sollte man dafür sorgen, dass der ohnehin extrem schwachen Konvektionsströmung möglichst wenig im Wege steht und die genutzten Wärmetauscher möglichst widerstandsarm sind.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung 

Mal zu meinem Fall: ich habe ein gut "gelöchertes" Gehäuse mit vielen kleinen Öffnungen (Powermac G5). Würde es sich hier also eher anbieten sämtliche Lüfter nach innen drücken zu lassen, anstatt, wie von mir bisher verwendet, einen gerichteten Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse zu leiten und dafür zu sorgen, dass etwa gleich viel Luft rein wie auch raus geht (etwas mehr rein als raus, wegen Staub)?

Noch bin ich am Basteln, deswegen interessiert mich das jetzt


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt wie gesagt darauf an welche Prioritäten man setzt, bzw. welche Komponenten wassergekühlt sind und welche nicht. Bei einem der beiden Bereiche muss man mit internen Radiatoren, deren Be- und Enlüftung den Bereich in dem die Hardware sitzt beeinflusst immer leichte Abstriche machen. Solange ein Radiator mit Innenluft kühlt oder die Innenluft erwärmt, kannst du keine ideale Kühlung sowohl für die wassergekühlten, als auch für die restlichen Komponenten erreichen. So schlimm ist das aber auch nicht. Wir reden hier ja nicht über riesige Nachteile sondern allenfalls über sehr moderate Nachteile gegenüber vom Bestmöglichen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt´s im PowerMac-G5 Gehäuse doch zwei Kammern oben und unten, die beide von der Hardware-Kammer mehr oder weniger getrennt sind. Da könnte man ja jeweils einen Radi unterbringen, dessen Zu- und Abluft den Rest nicht tangiert. Die untere Kammer ist vllt. bisschen klein, aber oben sollte es doch gehen - oder?
Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Wenn es aktuell passt -> lass es so .


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Kammersystem habe ich entfernt, sonst hat die Hardware keinen Platz. Da das Gehäuse gemoddet ist kommt von vorn und unten Frischluft hinein, während oben und hinten abgesaugt wird. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht damit zufrieden wäre, aber für die letzten paar Grad Kelvin müsste ich wohl wirklich alle nach innen lenken? Wassergekühlt wird alles bis auf den RAM, der liegt aber idealerweise direkt über dem unteren Einlass mit der Frischluft.

Eigentlich müsste man es testen, nur dieses ganze umbauen und neu verschlauchen möchte ich mir nicht antun, das ist sicherlich verständlich. Die Lüfter laufen auch nicht mit vielen Umdrehungen, sodass da jetzt extrem Wirbel im Gehäuse entstehen würden, ich bin aktuell bei etwa 500rpm.

Ich werde das gedanklich noch einmal genauer durchgehen, danke auf jeden Fall


----------



## DOcean (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kühlpriorität auf die wassergekühlten Komponenten legst, müssten die Lüfter beider Radiatoren nach innen wirken. Gehäuselüfter zum Abführen der Warmluft aus dem Gehäuse wären dann hilfreich, damit es dem Rest nicht zu kuschelig wird.
> Im Fall, dass du gewisse Kühlleistungseinbussen bei den wassergekühlten Komponenten in Kauf nimmst, müssten die Lüfter beider Radiatoren die Luft nach außen befördern. Dann sind Gehäuselüfter meist überflüssig, es sei denn es gibt nicht eingebundene Komponenten die gezielt mit Kühlluft versorgt werden sollen.



Was bringen in dem Fall die zusätzlichen Abluftlüfter? Ich meine ganz simpel gesagt was rein geht muss auch wieder raus? Also wieso noch raus saugen wenn doch genügend von außen reingedrückt wird?

Ein Vorteil der "nur-rein" Variante ist doch auch das ein "Überdruck" im Gehäuse entsteht und man Staub besser abhalten kann (mit Filtern vor den Radis), oder etwa nicht?

btw deine ausführlichen Antworten hier sind wirklich super und verständlich...


----------



## the_leon (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, wenn du alle reinblasen lässt, dann wurde zu heiß, da die warme Luft abtransportiert wird.
Es hat schon nen Sinn, dass man vorne warme Luft reinblasen lässt und sie hinten und oben wieder raustransportiert!


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man aber zB ein case wie das antec lanboy Air hat, kann man ruhig alle Lüfter reinblasen lassen. Das case ist aber auch ein extremfall  
Aber selbst in einem nicht so luftigem case man ruhig alle Lüfter einblasen lassen. Solange man das Netzteil mit Lüfter zum Innenraum montiert, hat man ja immer noch diesen zum raus ziehen.
Ob dem Netzteil das gefällt ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mittlerweile sind Netzteil oft so "kalt" im Betrieb, ich denke die können das ab


----------



## chischko (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die NTs können das definitiv locker ab... zumindest halbwegs moderne!.... 
Zum Thema "alle rein blasen lassen": Was hier geschieht ist nichts weiter als ein gepulster Überdruck im Case, der jedoch so minimal ist, dass eine einzige offene Slotblende bei den PCIe Karten im Case schon ausreicht um die Abluft abzuführen... bei den ODD-Bays ist ebenfalls keine Gehäuse luftdicht, desweiteren sind so viele Stellen an Cases luftdurchlässig, das es kein Problem darstellt und die Luft sicher entweichen kann. Der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass man nicht beeinflussen kann (oder nur schwer) WO die Abluft nach außen tritt und deshalb es gut sein kann, dass die warme Abluft erneut angesaugt wird. Wir sprechen hier aber über solch minimale Effekte, dass man sie im Bereich der Consumer Elektronik durchaus vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## the_leon (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem X3 kann ich das auch machen.
Aber in nem gedämmten Case wie nem R5 geht das nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem R5 würde ich in dem Fall wohl oben auf machen, aber keine Lüfter einbauen. Oder aber einfach auf herkömmliche Weise den Hecklüfter raus saugen lassen, der ist eh ohne staubfilter.


----------



## chischko (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> In meinem X3 kann ich das auch machen.
> Aber in nem gedämmten Case wie nem R5 geht das nicht


Hä? Soll das explodieren oder das Blech sich vor lauter Überdruck nach außen biegen oder was oder was? 
Hier liegt Blech auf Blech und etwas Schaumstoff ist ohne Pressdruck auf einige Panels geklebt... da ist noch massig Platz für die Luft nach außen zu strömen... 
Schlimmstenfalls tritt ein Effekt auf, den ich in der Rauchkammer gesehen habe: Die Luft welche unmittelbar vor den nach innen gerichteten Lüfterblättern liegt wird nach innen gedrückt aber die Zwischenräume werden durch einen gegengerichtetetn Luftstrom gefüllt, so das der Überdruck ausgegelichen wird. Tritt i.d.R. am langsamsten Lüfter auf, da er den geringsten Gegendruck aufbaut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Explodieren wohl kaum. Es könnte aber schon eher zu einem Luft- und auch Hitzestau kommen. Aber selbst das R5 ist nicht komplett dicht, die slotblenden sind alle mit Löchern versehen


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind Netzteil oft so "kalt" im Betrieb, ich denke die können das ab



Ich würde das NT defintiv NICHT als Gehäuselüfter missbrauchen.
Wenn sie eine gute Steuerung haben würden sie hörbar aufdrehen. Insgesamt halbiert sich aber pro 10Grad die Lebenszeit der Elkos. Z.b. die gängigsten Netzteile von bequiet sind auf eine "safety 25°C" eingestellt und die 25grad knackt mit der abluft in jedem fall! Die sind sozusagen dafür vorgesehen nur Raumtemp zu bekommen. Lediglich die Seasonics sind auf 40 oder 45 Grad ausgelegt, sind daher aber auch lauter


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, das wusste ich nicht - danke für die Info und leider auch traurig zu hören. Diese Temperaturschwelle finde ich dann doch nicht sonderlich alltagstauglich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Zusammen

Hab mal wieder ein Problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen :
Ich hab mir in der Bucht sehr günstig ne Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti (GV-N75TOC-2GI) geschossen.

Der Vorbesitzer hat den Werkskühler entfernt und einen "Accelero L2+"-Kühler montiert:
Wenn ich die 750er nun richtig stark belaste (Folding@Home) hab ich Fehlermeldungen und das schon mit dem WerksOC. 

Ich frage mich nun ob es möglich ist das der besagte Kühler nicht alle relevanten Teile der Karte kühlt und bräuchte eure Hilfe dabei dass ich nichts übersehe. 

Falls was Wichtiges nicht mitgekühlt werden würde > gibt es für die Karte was passendes um sie unter Wasser zu setzten? 


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine da was bei ekwb gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Hummel_1980 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von euch eine Pumpe per Aquabus am  Aquaero 6 XT angeschlossen und könnte mir erklären, wie ich sie darüber regeln kann? Ich habe eine D5 von Aqua Computer mit Aquabus und USB. Beides ist korrekt angeschlossen und in der Aquasuite wird mir die Pumpe korrekt angezeigt. Regele ich sie jedoch runter, tut sich gar nichts. Sie läuft permanent auf 83 Hz.


----------



## sh4sta (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Pumpe per Aquabus am  Aquaero 6 XT angeschlossen und könnte mir erklären, wie ich sie darüber regeln kann? Ich habe eine D5 von Aqua Computer mit Aquabus und USB. Beides ist korrekt angeschlossen und in der Aquasuite wird mir die Pumpe korrekt angezeigt. Regele ich sie jedoch runter, tut sich gar nichts. Sie läuft permanent auf 83 Hz.



Habe zwar nen 5lt, aber dürfte ja in der Aquasuite gleich sein.

Wenn Du sie per Aquabus steuern willst, musst du die Priorität erst unter MPS ---> System auf Aquabus umstellen. Zum Umstellen muss die Pumpe aber zusätzlich per USB angeschlossen sein. Dann kannst du sie mit einem Vorgaberegler steuern.

Per USB einfach auf MPS gehen(D5 Pumpe dort aufgewählt + Priorität auf USB) ---> "Einstellungen" ---> Pumpenleistung nach belieben ändern. 

Wie das beim Menüpunkt "Pumpe" beim Aquaero aussieht kann ich Dir leider gerade nicht sagen. Da dieser Punkt bei mir leer ist, seitdem ich ein Aquabus Y Kabel benutze. 

greetz


----------



## Hummel_1980 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank!!
Die Pumpe ist sowohl über USB an das Board als auch über Aquabus am Aquaero angeschlossen, aber ich sehe den Punkt "mps" gar nicht in der Software. Schaue ich mir nachher nochmal genauer an wenn ich wieder am Rechner bin.


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Pumpe über USB angeschlossen ist, müsste die auch in der Aquasuite auftauchen.

Firmware auf den Geräten und Aquasuite  sind aktuell??

Aquasuite ist immo 2015-9 aktuell. Inkl. Firmwareupdate für's Aquero.

Mach uns mal bitte nen Screenshot.


----------



## sh4sta (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich gerade noch einmal damit beschäftigt und das Aquabus Y-Kabel entfernt. Beim Aquaero unter "Pumpen" ist noch eine Einstellung "Gesteuert durch Regler". Die muss auch gesetzt sein. 


greetz


----------



## Hummel_1980 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schaue mir die Einstellungen heute Abend an und poste Screenshots.  Danke euch für die Hilfe schonmal. Ich melde mich später wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EKWB hat zumindest auf ihrer Homepage keinen passenden Kühler für meine 750 Ti > ich schreib denen heute Abend mal ne Mail ob sie schon so ne Karte vermessen haben > wenn nein bleibt ich bei LuKü da aufgrund der DE/CH-Grenze einschicken sich nicht lohnt.


----------



## Joselman (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was kostet so ne 750 TI? Ich würde ja auch keinen Kühler anbieten der etwa soviel kostet wie die Karte selber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Aquatuning bekommste den passenden Alphacool-Kühler für die Gainward 750 Ti für ~70€ > passt leider nicht ohne Anpassung auf meine weg dem zusätzlichen Stromanschluss.

Ne 750 Ti bekommst du bei uns in CH ab 130€.
Meine hab ich in der CH-Bucht für 45€ geschossen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du schon bei Alphacool geguckt, bzw. deren Support angeschrieben??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Hast du schon bei Alphacool geguckt, bzw. deren Support angeschrieben??


Die meinte ich eigentlich > ich hab die beiden Hersteller EKWB und Alphacool durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich melde mich wieder mit meinem D5-Problem am Aquaero zurück...

Problem ist gelöst. Die Pumpe wird jetzt korrekt erkannt und kann über Aquabus geregelt werden wenn ich die Priorität auf "aquabus" in den mps-Einstellungen umstelle. Über USB läuft sie komischerweise immer auf 100% und lässt sich nicht regeln. Vielleicht liegt das am USB-Kabel?!
Ich nutze übrigens die Aquasuite 2015 - 6. Werde gleich auf Version 9 updaten.

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe!


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der 2015-9 wurde irgendwas mit .Framework geändert.
Auf meinen beiden Rechnern läuft die Aquasuite jetzt viel runder.


----------



## boober (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kurze Frage zu den Aquaeros: wo ist den aktuell der Unterschied zwischen einem Aquaero 5 und 6? Bin gerade beim zusammenstellen meiner Komponenten und mir erschließt sich das ehrlich gesagt nicht so...


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hauptsächlich in der Leistungsfähigkeit. Zumindest ist das der für mich wichtigste Unterschied.


----------



## illousion (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage zu den Aquaeros: wo ist den aktuell der Unterschied zwischen einem Aquaero 5 und 6? Bin gerade beim zusammenstellen meiner Komponenten und mir erschließt sich das ehrlich gesagt nicht so...



Das eine wird sehr warm, das andere eher weniger, dafür ist das 5lt günstiger


----------



## boober (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und welches wird sehr warm?

Aber die Software ist auf beiden die gleiche, oder?


----------



## Trash123 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nummer 5 lebt.....wird aber wärmer


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 5lt an nur einen statt 4 pwm Abschlüssen und auch so ein paar weniger. Keinen Display etc. Die Software ist fast die selbe, die 6er Reihe hat bauartbedingt ein paar Features mehr.

Die Abwärme der 5lt an den Leistungsausgängen ist deshalb höher, da diese analog sind.
Die 6er Reihe setzt auch digitale Leistungsausgänge, weshalb sie kühler bleibt, da weniger Verlustleistung entsteht. Die 5lt ist aber mit dem Passivkühler auch sehr kühl.

Unterm Strich musst du selber wissen, welche Features dir wichtig sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn man kein display braucht/will, und nicht extrem viele Lüfter benötigt, würde ich zum 5lt greifen.
Selbst an den 5er kann man zig Lüfter hängen, selbst ohne passiv kühler


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> wenn man kein display braucht/will, und nicht extrem viele Lüfter benötigt, würde ich zum 5lt greifen.
> Selbst an den 5er kann man zig Lüfter hängen, selbst ohne passiv kühler



Das kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen. 

Hab 12 Lüfter am Aquaero 5 Pro (inkl. Passivkühler) hängen gehabt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Ausgänge aufgrund von >85° Elektroniktemperatur regelmäßig nach wenigen Minuten vollständig abgeschalten haben und die Lüfter damit auf 100% gelaufen sind. Erst ein Wasserkühlungsaufsatz am Aquaero 5 hat das Problem behoben.

Hab aufgrund eines Kurzschlusses am Aquaero 5 nun ein Aquaero 6 verbaut. Hier ist das Problem im Kurztest mit dem reinen Passivkühler nicht aufgetreten. Habe aber auch hier nun den Wasserkühlungsaufsatz verbaut, da ich nicht den ganzen WK-Kreislauf aufmachen wollte.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe 4 Lüfter an einem Anschluss und die elektroniktemp liegt bei 35 Grad ohne Kühler, was zum geier waren das für Lüfter


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool Coolmove 2 - 1800rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Von denen habe ich 9 am NOVA 1080.

Im Gehäuseinneren sind es die BeQuiet Silent Wings ...


----------



## boober (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich wollte insgesamt 7 RadiLüfter und 3 Gehäuselüfter anschließen, wobei gerade die RadiLüfter entsprechend tief auf runtergeregelt werden sollen. Ich vermute mal, ich muss wohl einen Aquaero 6 nehmen


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach einen radiator pro Kanal und die Gehäuselüfter auch zusammen laufen lassen.


----------



## boober (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Einfach einen radiator pro Kanal und die Gehäuselüfter auch zusammen laufen lassen.



So war der Plan 
Die Frage war nur, welche Steuerung: den Aquaero 5 oder 6


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür sollte eigentlich der 5er locker reichen. Aber da ich selber keine Aquaero habe, kann ich das nicht als Fakt angeben.


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du auf einen Anschluss mehr als einen Lüfter anschließen willst, kann ich dir nur 2 Möglichkeiten raten:
a) Aquaero 6
b) Aquaero 5 + Wasserkühlungsaufsatz

Bei mir hat der Anschluss von den oben genannten Axial-Lüftern á 3 pro Kanal jedenfalls die Elektroniktemperatur am 5er (ohne WK-Aufsatz) innerhalb von Minuten in die Höhe geschossen, dass die Notabschaltung am Aquaero 5 kam.

Das kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.  Mag sein, dass wer anderer andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat und nur meine Lüfter zuviel Spannung gebraucht haben.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir hängen auch 3 Lüfter Pro Kanal an der Aquaero 5 und überhaupt kein Problem damit.
Man kann ja immerhin 19,8 Watt je Kanal betreiben.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Lüfter daran angeschlossen hast, sodass 3 dies bereits übersteigen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke eher, das er die Lüfter zu weit runtergeregelt hat.
Je weniger Spannung die Lüfter bekommen sollen, umso mehr "Restspannung" muss in Wärme umgewandelt werden.


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, das er die Lüfter zu weit runtergeregelt hat.
> Je weniger Spannung die Lüfter bekommen sollen, umso mehr "Restspannung" muss in Wärme umgewandelt werden.



Das könnte natürlich sehr gut sein.

Ich habe sie auf ~25% laufen lassen. So sind sie unhörbar, alles andere wäre ja dafür sinnlos und Verschwendung.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab grad Testweise 6 Lüfter auf einem Kanal laufen lassen und mit der Reglung gespielt. Über 55 Grad komm ich einfach nicht, OHNE passivkühler^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du genug Lüfter, um das mit allen Kanälen gleichzeitig zu testen? Oder zumindest zwei, denn beim 5er waren doch irgendwie je zwei Kanäle mit je einem tempsensor versehen. 

Ich hab ja auch irgendwie bock auf eine aquaero. Aber da ich keine lw-schacht habe, kommt nur die ae 5lt in Frage. Und die müsste dazu auch komplett passiv auskommen. Kuhlrippen drauf ja, aber wakü geht nicht. 
Ich hab das define s, würde sie aquaero dann an einem der HDD-brackets befestigen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaub mir, du wirst froh sein, wenn du eins hast. Ich hatte mein 4er LT auch einfach irgendwo im Gehäuse festgeschraubt. Idealerweise natürlich irgendwo, wo zumindest etwas Luft in Bewegung ist.


----------



## GottesMissionar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Hab grad Testweise 6 Lüfter auf einem Kanal laufen lassen und mit der Reglung gespielt. Über 55 Grad komm ich einfach nicht, OHNE passivkühler^^



Ist mir ein vollkommenes Rätsel. Du hast sie auf 25% Leistung runtergeregelt? Oder laufen alle mit 100%?

Schließ bitte nur mal 3 an einem Kanal an mit 25% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 3 Lüftern an einem Kanal und 25% liege ich bei 50 Grad


----------



## Hummel_1980 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EDIT: hat sich erledigt, sorry


----------



## GottesMissionar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei 3 Lüftern an einem Kanal und 25% liege ich bei 50 Grad



Genial.  GZ dazu, dann muss das entweder an meinen Lüftern liegen oder... Tja, ich weiß auch nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht spinnt auch der Temperatursensor bei einem von euch


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder die einbaupositon. Meine ist im laufwerksschacht, darüber der Radi der luft abführt


----------



## GottesMissionar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine ist auch im Laufwerksschacht. Radiator ist extern, aber ich habe 2 BeQuiet Lüfter im Deckel montiert. Scheinen aber das nicht zu lösen. xD 
Naja, wie auch immer. Mit dem Aquaero 6 habe ich die Probleme nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 6er hat glaube ich nicht mal den passiv-kühler wirklich nötig. Von wakü ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## GottesMissionar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, ja.

Nur wollte ich den Wasserkühlungskreislauf im PC-Inneren nicht extra auflassen und die Schläuche neu verlegen. Daher habe ich den Wasserkühlungsaufsatz auch direkt an das Aquaero 6 angeschlossen (ist derselbe wie beim Aquaero 5).


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, dass ist auch einer der Gründe, warum aquacomputer die Möglichkeit zum anbringen trotzdem beibehalten hat. Wenn ich das richtig weiss, wird das wakühler auf den passivkühler geschraubt, oder?


----------



## GottesMissionar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau.
Da der Passivkühler aber nicht standardmäßig beim Aquaero 6 Pro dabei ist, muss man den einfach extra mitbestellen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das bestätigt für mich meine vermutung bzgl warum man da überhaipt wakü verbauen kann. 

ich finde allerdings schade, dass es kein AE 6 lt gibt. ich hätte halt schon gerne eine aquaero, aber ohne lw-schacht ist eben nur 5 lt möglich. 
oder ich muss mir selber eine blende basteln, die dann zB die position vor dem netzteil einnimmt. dann allerdings direkt eine blende, die das netzteil gleich mit verdeckt.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mache nachher mal den Test mit 12 Lüftern an drei Kanälen und regle die maximal runter, mal schaun was die Temps dann sagen.
Wenn man nicht gerade extreme Lüfter hat, sollte man gut mit der 5er hinkommen - vor allem da die 6er mal eben das dreifache kostet


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das bestätigt für mich meine vermutung bzgl warum man da überhaipt wakü verbauen kann.
> 
> ich finde allerdings schade, dass es kein AE 6 lt gibt. ich hätte halt schon gerne eine aquaero, aber ohne lw-schacht ist eben nur 5 lt möglich.
> oder ich muss mir selber eine blende basteln, die dann zB die position vor dem netzteil einnimmt. dann allerdings direkt eine blende, die das netzteil gleich mit verdeckt.



Die 5,25-Zoll-Halterung des Aquaero 6 ist unmittelbar hinter der Frontblende montiert, beides kann demontiert werden ohne die Elektrik zu beinflussen. Das verbleibende Platinen-Sandwich inklusive Display ist zwar deutlich teurer als ein 5lt, kann aber fast genauso flexibel montiert werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich mache nachher mal den Test mit 12 Lüftern an drei Kanälen und regle die maximal runter, mal schaun was die Temps dann sagen.
> Wenn man nicht gerade extreme Lüfter hat, sollte man gut mit der 5er hinkommen - vor allem da die 6er mal eben das dreifache kostet



Selfquote 

Kann das erst morgne probieren. Aber ich habe den ganzen Tag ein paar Eloops einlaufen lassen, da hingen 4 Stück an einem Kanal, und ein 5ter am Nachbarkanal die sich einen Ausgang teilen. Lief jetzt 10 Stunden und ich kam nicht über 51 Grad, gedrosselt auf 30%


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

-doppelpost-


----------



## GottesMissionar (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Respekt! Das ist wirklich dann ein top Wert. 

Keine Ahnung, woran es bei meinem Aquaero 5 dann wirklich gelegen hat...


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, kann man mayhems pastel ice white mit dem dye red mischen? habe momentan destilliertes wasser mit rotem dye non stained im kreislauf und wollte nun das ice white konzentrat hinzumischen (250ml).

mfg


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiss, kann man das mayhems dye bei allen anderen mayhems Flüssigkeiten zum anpassen der Farbe nehmen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bei Alphacool bis die auf eine Kühleranfrage antworten?

Das die am WE nicht antworten ist klar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe da vor einem Jahr oder so mal angefragt, da habe ich innerhalb von ein paar Tagen eine Antwort bekommen. Ich habe es nicht ganz so mit Erinnerungen, ich glaube, das wäre so 3 Tage.
Kommt immer ganz darauf an, wie viele Leute dort die Mails checken und wie viel allgemein dort zu tun ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Alphacool geht das meisten sehr flott. Wenige Stunden bis 2 Tage


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Info 
Dann sollte ich also im Verlaufe der Woche Bescheid haben.

Mal so ne kleine Randfrage zu ihrem Formular auch wenn meine Anfrage schon raus ist:
Wo soll bitte den die Referenzdesignnummer stehen bei meiner Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti (GV-N75TOC-2GI)?


----------



## bennySB (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Anfrage vor ca. 3 Monaten hat ungefähr 7 Werktage gedauert gehabt, also schon recht lang. 
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, abhängig von mehrere Faktoren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute Antwort bekommen:
Sie haben keinen Kühler für meine 750 Ti und sie entwickeln auch keine mehr für die gesamte 700er-Serie.

Bleibt die 750 halt unter Luft > hab keine Lust mit GPU-Only-Kühler zu basteln.


----------



## varg01 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GIbts eigentlich News wann Alphacool seine Eisbear vorstellt?


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Ihr´s! Ich brauche eine Kaufempfehlung für nen CPU-Block mit integrierter Pumpe, gibt es da etwas in leise?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, die swiftech apogee oder wie die heissen nutzen eine ddc. Die kann man wohl auch austauschen, bzw den block als bulk ohne pumpe. Dann einfach eine ddc310 einbauen und gut.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also diese beiden hier adaptieren?

Apogee Drive II - Rouchon Industries Inc., dba Swiftech - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit

Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - schwarz | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DanielX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann verstehe ich den Sinn aber nicht. Da kann man doch auch gleich einen CPU Kühler und eine Pumpe einzeln kaufen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, apogee Drive 2 war das. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man das teil auch ohne pumpe kaufen kann. Die pumpe, die von denen dort verbaut wird, ist eine ddc-1t+ mit pwm. Mit pwm bekommt man die bestimmt auch so leise genug und muss die nicht tauschen. 
Die ddc310 wäre halt passend, weil die ungeregelt bereits (für mich) unhörbar ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir das NCase M1 bestellt und da geht es eng zu, daher die Überlegung zu so einer Kombi.

Korrekt Toifel, das Teil gibt es auch ohne Pumpe.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Mal 'ne kurze Frage - oder zwei oder drei....



wie schwer ist die Arbeit mit Acryl-Rohren?
ist das für einen durchschnittlich handwerklich begabten Menschen machbar oder erfordert es höhere Fähigkeiten?
wie viel Kraft brauchen die Fittinge, damit sie dicht abschließen; (viel) mehr oder weniger als bei Schlauch?
Bringe ich wesentliche Kräfte in die angeschlossenen Kühler ein oder geht das 'kraftlos' ab?
Welche Fittinge sind empfehlenswert, welches Rohr?

Ich setze mal voraus, dass ich mir gewisses Werkzeug (Biegelehre, Heißluftpistole, Rohrschneider) zulegen muß; das sollte aber kein Problem sein.



Schon mal vorab Danke für die Antworten.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe leider selbst noch keine praktische Erfahrungen mit rohren sammeln können, aber soweit ich da durchgestiegen bin, ist PETG besser als Acryl. Lässt sich bei geringer Hitze biegen, lässt sich leichter schneiden und bricht nicht so leicht. 
Was die fittings angeht, die Rohre werden nur durch die o-Ringe gehalten, oder zumindest hauptsächlich. 
Den nötigen kraftaufwand schätze ich eher gering ein. Genauso denke ich nicht, dass die Kräftewirkung auf die kühler sich wesentlich unterscheidet im Vergleich zu schlauch. 
Wer keine zwei linken Hände hat, sollte gut mit klar kommen.
Was Werkzeug angeht, ist klar. Heißluftpistole, bending cord, säge o.ä. und was zum entgraten, Schleifpapier zB. Eine biegelehre ist optional, geht auch freihand.


----------



## varg01 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr´s! Ich brauche eine Kaufempfehlung für nen CPU-Block mit integrierter Pumpe, gibt es da etwas in leise?



Der Nachfolger von der Eisberg , die Eisbear soll mitte ende Dezember kommen und laut Alphacool auf 12v unhörbar sein.
Ich warte aufs Komplettset, aber die gibts sicher auch einzeln. Wenn Du noch warten kannst, wäre es viellecht auch eine Option.


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Info, muss ich gleich mal googeln.
Zeit habe ich noch, da das "Projekt" jetzt erstmal in Planung ist und das Case  eh erst im Januar ausgeliefert wird.

edit: Hat irgend jemand Info´s zum Eisbear?


----------



## varg01 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wirst du wohl nicht viel zu finden. hab die infos auch nur als brocken hier im forum bekommen und weil ich bei alphacool rumgeheult hab wann die ihre gpx pro für die graka rausbringen. da meinte dann derjenige dass die eisbear so mitte dez anfang jan kommt und dass sie auf volllast 12v sehr leise sein soll. ansonsten hatte er mir die fractal s24 empfohlen da die wohl auch leise sein soll. PCGH_thorsten hatte die in nem video review und auf 7v war die auf de benchtable fast nicht zu hören.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heisst also, dass die eisbear die gleiche pumpentechnik wie die gpx pro haben wird. Und die wird von alphacool ja als regelrechte Revolution beworben


----------



## varg01 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn ich mir den rundgang von PCGH ansehe und mir die kühlung für die xeon phi ansehe, und die kühlungen für die server, dann sieht das sehr danach aus! pi mal daumen so im bereich 150€ wird gemunkelt


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na gut, dann bin ich mal gespannt. Würde gerne im Januar alles da haben, damit es los gehen kann.
Momentan steht also der/die/das Eisbear und die Swiftech Apogee Drive  + DDC310 im Raum.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Na gut, dann bin ich mal gespannt. Würde gerne im Januar alles da haben, damit es los gehen kann.
> Momentan steht also der/die/das Eisbear und die Swiftech Apogee Drive  + DDC310 im Raum.



Infos zur Eisbaer aka Eisberg 2 und der GPX-Pro gibt es hier auf der Seite 7 und 8:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...wasserkuehler-bei-alphacool-entwickelt-7.html

Die Eisbaer aka Eisberg 2 sieht aus wie die Eisberg, allerdings gibt es Änderungen an der Pumpe um die Eisbaer leiser zu machen.

Die GPX-Pro ist das Teil, bei der Alphacool von einer völlig neuen Pumpen spricht. Einen Test der *Vorserienversion *gibt es auf TomsHardware. Durch dieses Feedback gibt es anscheinend noch ein paar Detailänderungen:

Exklusiv: Alphacool GPX-Pro FuryX: Leise Wassermusik statt Pfeifkonzert

Möchtest du die Grafikkarte und CPU mit Wasser kühlen, bietet es sich an die GPX-Pro zu nehmen, wo die Pumpen-/Kühlereinheit auf der Grafikkarte sitzt. Nur für die CPU eignet sich die Eisbaer, die auch etwas günstiger sein soll.


----------



## the_leon (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die GPX hat aber nicht genug Leistung um beides zu kühlen, da würde ich evtl. Ne AiO auf die CPU schnallen...


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Info Lios . Gekühlt werden künftig CPU und GPU. Ich warte einfach mal ab, wie gesagt, das Case kommt erst im Januar.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich habe leider selbst noch keine praktische Erfahrungen mit rohren sammeln können, aber soweit ich da durchgestiegen bin, ist PETG besser als Acryl. Lässt sich bei geringer Hitze biegen, lässt sich leichter schneiden und bricht nicht so leicht.
> Was die fittings angeht, die Rohre werden nur durch die o-Ringe gehalten, oder zumindest hauptsächlich.
> Den nötigen kraftaufwand schätze ich eher gering ein. Genauso denke ich nicht, dass die Kräftewirkung auf die kühler sich wesentlich unterscheidet im Vergleich zu schlauch.
> Wer keine zwei linken Hände hat, sollte gut mit klar kommen.
> Was Werkzeug angeht, ist klar. Heißluftpistole, bending cord, säge o.ä. und was zum entgraten, Schleifpapier zB. Eine biegelehre ist optional, geht auch freihand.



Danke; denn werd' ich's mal versuchen.
Biegelehre wird dann kommen; ich meine, ich hätt' irgendwo solche Komplet-Sets gesehen....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## varg01 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte eigentlich auf den GPX pro warten, aber hab ja günstig ein paar Teile bekommen.
Ist der GPX und nen Nexxos xt45 360er overkill für ne Gigabyte R9 280x?Immerhin, je mehr Fläche desto weniger Lüfterdrehzahl.
Musste mich entscheiden zwischen dem black ice gts 360 oder dem nexxos 360.


----------



## the_leon (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Danke; denn werd' ich's mal versuchen.
> Biegelehre wird dann kommen; ich meine, ich hätt' irgendwo solche Komplet-Sets gesehen....



Ich glaube du meinst die da:
10/13mm: Monsoon Hardline All Pro Deluxe Bender Kit 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") | AcrylrohrzubehÃ¶r | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
12/16mm: Monsoon Hardline All Pro Deluxe Bender Kit 16/12mm (ID 1/2" OD 5/8") | AcrylrohrzubehÃ¶r | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



varg01 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auf den GPX pro warten, aber hab ja günstig ein paar Teile bekommen.
> Ist der GPX und nen Nexxos xt45 360er overkill für ne Gigabyte R9 280x?Immerhin, je mehr Fläche desto weniger Lüfterdrehzahl.
> Musste mich entscheiden zwischen dem black ice gts 360 oder dem nexxos 360.



Nö, kannst du nehmen...
Ich würde den Nexxos nehmen, da habe ich gute erfahrungen damit!


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm den nexxxos. Die black ice sollen nicht so silent-tauglich sein. 
Bei dem 360er XT45 könntest du auch noch problemlos die CPU mit einbinden und hast noch genug Leistung. 
Und generell gilt: there is no such thing as overkill


----------



## varg01 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schafft der 360er auch nen 5820k?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber ganz so leise dürfte das nicht mehr sein, denke ich. 
Ich habe damals einen Test mit einem 4770k gesehen, gekühlt wurde nur mit einem 360er. Die temps waren gut, leiser als luftkühlung war es auch noch.

Ich selber habe eine r9 290 zusammen mit einem popeligen Pentium G3258 nur mit einem 360er gekühlt. Auch super Temps und leise. Aber der Pentium macht ja eh kaum was.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheindlich wird er durch die Graka auf Temp gehalten


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab inzwischen noch einen 280er dazu geschaltet. Übertrieben, aber egal. Und nächste Woche kommt ein i7, da kann ich die Fläche gut brauchen.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Wakü gibt es kein übetrieben!
Ich hab 420er und 480er für eine 980 TI und 4790k 

Problem ist: Ich hab noch Platz für einen 280er und den sogar hier rumliegen, aber noch bleib ich standhaft


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke LeoKasi - genau das suche ich!


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du es günstig haben willst, zeichne dir die Winkel auf Papier oder Pappe auf. Biegen freihand oder um ein Glas


----------



## chischko (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei Wakü gibt es kein übetrieben!
> Ich hab 420er und 480er für eine 980 TI und 4790k
> 
> Problem ist: Ich hab noch Platz für einen 280er und den sogar hier rumliegen, aber noch bleib ich standhaft



Ich biete mich Dir gerne als moralische Stütze an und verbaue den 280er bei mir!  
(Hab im Enthoo Primo nen 280er unten und nen 420er oben und auch noch Platz für nen 240er seitlich und nen 280er vorne und nen 140er hinten.... bin aber auch noch standhaft... wobei... ich mir nen MoRa auch gut vorstellen könnte mit Schnellkupplungen versehen und wenn ich mit dem PC wandere werden nur die internen Radis benutzt... so viele Ideenund Möglichkeiten und so wenig Zeit sie umzusetzen!... )


----------



## varg01 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte demnächst noch nen 480er radiator abzugeben, den hab ich im bundle gekauft, brauch den aber nicht.
Müsste auch von alphacool sein, muss ich aber draufgucken wenn ich den bei mir liegen habe.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach Lüftern, die sich gut für die einseitige Bestückung eines Mo-Ra3 420 LT eignen. Sollten leise 140er PWM-Lüfter sein, da ich die gerne über mein Aquaero regeln lassen möchte.

Hat hier jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit den nachfolgend genannten Modellen?

EK Vardar F1-140
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK-PS
Noctua NF-P14s redux 1200

Ich tendiere aktuell zum Vardar, weil der für Radiatoren optimiert ist.


----------



## the_leon (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde eher die PK-PS nehmen, da diese leiser sind als die Vardar und auch 100% dicht sind zum RADI


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte zwar bisher nur die pl-ps, aber damit war ich zufrieden. Nix zu hören, wenn der auf niedrigster Stufe lief.


----------



## varg01 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ich würde eher die PK-PS nehmen, da diese leiser sind als die Vardar und auch 100% dicht sind zum RADI



Shrouds benutzen? Nen bisschen Klebeband?
Ich hab mir auch die Vardar rausgesucht, aber nur die 1200er, die hab ich in den Tests bei Vollgas nicht gehört


----------



## chischko (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo sind denn die Vardar derzeit lieferbar??
Mit den PK-PS (@600RPM) bin ich höchst zufrieden... dagegen sind sogar die bq Silent Wings 2 @600 RPM echte Brüllaffen...


----------



## Hummel_1980 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Momentan sind nur die F1-140 (also mit 1150 U/Min) direkt bei EK lieferbar. Aber das sind ja genau die, die in Frage kämen, weil die Lüfter am Mo-Ra maximal mit 1000 U/Min laufen sollen.


----------



## varg01 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK Water Blocks EK-Vardar F2-120 (1450rpm) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> EK Water Blocks EK-Vardar F2-120 (1450rpm) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das ist aber die 120mm Variante... Die hab ich schon auch gefunden.


----------



## varg01 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh sorry, hatte ich oben überlesen dass du die 140er wolltest.


----------



## illousion (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Danke; denn werd' ich's mal versuchen.
> ...



Also ich habe mir PETG Rohre zugelegt und auch schon eingebaut. Ich habe sie mit Heißluftfön und Silikonschlauch gebogen, ohne zuhilfenahme von speziellen Winkeln. Bilder vom Ergebnis kannst du in meinem Tagebuch sehen. (:
Wenn du die Doppelte Menge bestellst, kannst du anfangs ein wenig herumprobieren ohne, dass das Rohr knapp wird und dann wirds auch als Anfänger klappen


----------



## Icebreaker87 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber ist so man kann nie genung Radifläche haben. Mein Mora langweilt sich ja mehrheitlich mit de Abwärme des 4790k und der GTX 770.  Egal war günstiger als zwei Radi und um die Fläche muss ich mir nie mehr sorgen machen


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!



illousion schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir PETG Rohre zugelegt und auch schon eingebaut. Ich habe sie mit Heißluftfön und Silikonschlauch gebogen, ohne zuhilfenahme von speziellen Winkeln. Bilder vom Ergebnis kannst du in meinem Tagebuch sehen. (:
> Wenn du die Doppelte Menge bestellst, kannst du anfangs ein wenig herumprobieren ohne, dass das Rohr knapp wird und dann wirds auch als Anfänger klappen



Danke; ich bestell' mir sicher reichlich - sooo teuer sind die Rohre ja auch nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## -H1N1- (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass man keine 240er Radi´s mit 8FPI findet? Ich dachte immer, dass ein Radiator mit wenig FPI besser für langsam drehende Lüfter, also mit geringem Druck, geeignet ist?
Spielt es überhaupt eine Rolle, wenn man Silentlüfter verwendet, ob der Radi mehr oder weniger FPI hat? Da ich Anfang 2016 wieder auf Wasserkühlung umbaue, beschäftige ich mich momentan wieder etwas damit aber man kann sich sicher mit solch Sachen wie FPI auch verrückt machen .


----------



## varg01 (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu FPI weiss ich jetzt akut nichts, aber die Alphacool Radiatoren haben einen breiteren Lamellenabstand sodass die eher silenttauglich sind als der Black ice GT z.b. .

"low FPI are designed for low speed fans, high FPI are for high speed fans. Low FPI rads do not have the maximum cooling performance that high FPI rads do. If you are building for maximum silence you use thick low FPI rads like the UT60 or RX360 with fans like AP-15's running 1000 RPM or less. The trade off is depending what you are trying to cool, it might require more of these rads (or larger rads) to get the same cooling performance as smaller high FPI rads like the GTX family."

aus Radiator FPI and fan speed question


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Alphacool Monsta 140 und 180 haben 3,8/3,9 Lamellen pro Zentimeter (9-10 FPI); die Serie ist auch im 2×140-mm-Format erhältlich. Allgemein bevorzugen die Hersteller für kleinere Radiatorformate höhere Lamellendichten weil sonst schlicht nicht genügend Oberfläche zur Verfügung steht und nur wenige Gehäuse nehmen 4×120er auf. Die Monsta umgehen dies mit ihrer extremen Dicke.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im Endeffekt viel Wind um Nichts. Welchen 240er Radi ich letztendlich nehme, ist Wurst.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ist schon so, dass ein radi mit sehr engen lamellen mehr Druck benötigt. Also ganz irrelevant ist das nicht


----------



## -H1N1- (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja schon aber bei nem 240er gibt es halt kaum Unterschiede, bzw. keinen mit großem Lamellenabstand.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool ist da schon nicht verkehrt, hab selber schon in 30mm und in 45mm dicke gehabt.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, wird dann wohl auch wieder auf AC rauslaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ja schon aber bei nem 240er gibt es halt kaum Unterschiede, bzw. keinen mit großem Lamellenabstand.



Durchschnittliche 120er liegen so bei 5-6 Lamellen pro cm, das sind immerhin 50% mehr als 4 Lamellen pro cm. Und Extremfälle wie die Black Ice GTS (nicht mit den neueren Nemesis GTS zu verwechseln) haben sogar über 12 Lamellen pro cm und deswegen unterhalb von 2.000 U/min keine Chance gegen andere Radiatoren vergleichbarer Dicke.


----------



## varg01 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine WaKü Konfiguration steht soweit.
2x 360er xt45 Alphacool.
D5 mit Aqualis 150ml
Alphacool R9 280x m02
Phobya UC-2 LT Silver Nickel Plexi Edition
16/10er Fittinge
3x 120er EK Water Blocks EK-Vardar F2-120 (1450rpm)
3x 120er eloop(günstig in der bucht)

Das ganze kommt in ein Define S.
Soll die R9 280x und nen 5820k OC zu 4ghz.

Sollte soweit alles hinhauen, was meint Ihr?


Beim Schlauch bin ich mir noch unsicher, Masterkleer 16/10 hatte ich ins Auge gefasst.Habt ihr anderen Empfehlungen?
Bei der Flüssigkeit bin ich mir noch unsicher. 
Habe damals, so 2006 schonmal ne WaKü gehabt, und die mit Dest. Wasser und nem Zusatz + UV gemischt.
Was würdet Ihr aktuell empfehlen, welchen Zusatz?


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo, ich habe mit den Masterkleer nicht so die besten erfahrungen gemacht...
nimm die Tygon! Tygon E3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | SchlÃ¤uche | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer.. Nein danke. 
Nimm primochill primoflex advanced lrt.


----------



## DOcean (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vergiss nicht genügeng 45° und 90° Winkel kann man immer brauchen 

ich hab nur dest. Wasser + G84 drin und keine Probs


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zahlendreher. G48  
Ich habe nur destilliertes Wasser drin. Ohne irgendwelche Zusätze oder Farben.


----------



## KempA (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm lieber 420+280. Ist etwas mehr Fläche als 360+360 und lässt sich im Fractal S einfacher verbauen. Bestell außerdem direkt noch 2 140er-Lüfter mit, welche außen und hinten Luft ins Gehäuse bringen, ansonsten bekommst du beim Fractal S Probleme, da der obere Radi nur die warme Luft des vorderen zum kühlen bekommt.
45er oben ist auch ziemlich eng mit dem Mainbaord. Bei meinem X99-S ist es sogar mit dem 30er eng. Wenn du das Fractal S noch nicht hast, nimm lieber ein anderes Gehäuse.
Ist zwar ein schönes Gehäuse (habe es ebenfalls), aber für eine WaKü nicht ausgereift genug.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bisschen mehr an Fläche ist zu vernachlässigen, aber was den Platz angeht, Stimme ich zu. 
Darum habe ich ja auch nur 360+280. Selbst damit habe ich leichte platzprobleme bei meiner aktuellen konfig.


----------



## KempA (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 420/30 und 280/45 gehen ganz gut.
Es ist halt wirklich sehr wichtig mit weiteren Lüftern kühle Luft ins Gehäuse zu bringen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom Aufbau ist es bei mir ähnlich. Da ich einen 360er im Deckel habe, passt auch im Heck ein 140er rein, ohne dass ich die Anschlüsse nach vorne ausrichten muss. Wenn ich wieder die Zeit dafür habe, will ich mal testen, wie es mit 280er im Deckel und 360er in der front aussieht. Dann kann ich auch die vorderste Abdeckung wieder anbringen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bringst du noch kalte Luft ins Gehäuse für den oberen Radi?
Ich hatte da wirklich Temperaturprobleme, da der Radi nur die aufgewärmte Luft des vorderen Radis und des Mainboards bekommen hat.


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der vordere Radi die Luft ansaugt und der obere diese wieder rausbefördert, dann ist es halt wichtig, dass das Wasser nach der CPU erst in den oberen Radi geht und dann in den vorderen...
Dürfte aber eig. klar sein


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Front rein, Heck/Top raus. Hab somit eigentlich eine eher unvorteilhafte konfig, da nur zwei Lüfter rein, aber gleich vier rauspusten. 
Aber Probleme habe ich nicht. GPU unter Last unter 50℃, sowohl Core als auch vrm's. Cpu geht bis an die 60℃ ran, ist aber auch ein nicht geköpfter 4770k, der mit 1,1V gefüttert wird.

Die Reihenfolge im loop ist allerdings völlig egal, die wassertemp ist eh überall gleich. Wichtig ist halt nur AGB vor pumpe.


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir hat es ca. 2K ausgemacht, dass ich den oberen vor dem vorderen Angeschlossen habe

@FeuerToifel, dein Schwarz/Weiß Build gefällt mir!


----------



## KempA (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte auch keine Probleme mit den Temps meiner Komponenten, sondern mit der Temperatur der Flüssigkeit. Diese ging ohne zusätzliche Frischluft für den oberen Radi gerne mal nach oben, wodurch die Lüfter aufdrehen mussten --> das Ganze war mir so zu laut. Hatte Testweise zwei Akpenföhn außen montiert und hab jetzt extra flache Lüfter für innen bestellt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2K Raum- zu Wassertemp? Die kann man nicht wirklich werten, finde ich. Zumal das für die temps der Komponenten nichts ausmachen dürfte. 
Meine wassertemp kann ich leider nicht auslesen. Aber weit über Raumtemperatur kann die nicht sein, wenn die vrm's der graka im idle bei 26℃ sind


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne 2K unterschied bei der cpu


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, für den Kopf bringt es was  einmal gesehen, will man das so behalten, kennt sicher jeder hier  
Ich sehe 2K nicht als relevanten Wert.


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei ich aktell eh nen Lukü drinn habe
Diese bösen undichten Anschlüsse


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pfui deibel  wie kannst du nur. 

Btw, danke. S/W ist für mich einfach das beste. Weiss erscheint in jeder Farbe, die man will, wenn man es entsprechend anleuchtet. Mal sehen, wann ich da noch was an der Optik mache. Leistung ist ja jetzt erst einmal genug da, den i7 habe ich erst seit gestern drin.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, macht es einen gravierenden Unterschied ob die Lüfter die Luft durch den Radiator drücken oder sie absaugen (ich denke ihr wisst, wie ich das meine).

edit: Ich plane momentan schon mal die Konfig für 2016


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Temperatur, nein. 
Für den staub, der sich zwischen Radi und Lüfter sammeln kann, ja. 
Also indirekt wohl doch einen Unterschied für die temps. 
Lüfter ziehen lassen ist im Hinblick auf staub besser.


----------



## KempA (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich denke dass es schon Sinn macht die kühle Luft an den Lamellen vorbei blasen zu lassen, aber da gehen die Meinungen wir gesagt wohl auseinander.

Ich plane auch schon für 2016. Hängt aber viel daran ob es dann endlich einen (bezahlbaren) 4k-Monitor mit mind. 120 Hz geben wird


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt die Frage, in welchem Bereich man sich bewegen würde (sind es 2°C oder 10°C Unterschied).


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Pfui deibel  wie kannst du nur.
> 
> Btw, danke. S/W ist für mich einfach das beste. Weiss erscheint in jeder Farbe, die man will, wenn man es entsprechend anleuchtet. Mal sehen, wann ich da noch was an der Optik mache. Leistung ist ja jetzt erst einmal genug da, den i7 habe ich erst seit gestern drin.



Ich würd ja auch Schwarz/Weiß machen, aber jetzt steht Schwarz/Rot schon da


----------



## Trash123 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TE: das kommt auch auf die Lüfter drauf an. Manche sind nicht gut für pull ausgelegt und deshalb lauter als wenn du sie als push montierst. So habe ich dass hier schon oft gelesen.


----------



## KempA (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Farbgebung hab ichs mir ganz einfach gemacht.
Einfsch irgendwas rein, das Gehäuse ist eh zu .  Ich gehör glaub zu wen wenigen, bei denen die WaKü echt nur wegen der Leistung da ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher 2℃  

Schwarz/Rot hatte ich auch mal...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gut, dann wäre es zu vernachlässigen.

Ach wäre es doch schon Januar.....


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst push-pull bietet kaum bessere temps


----------



## boober (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gab vor Jahren mal einen test von PCGH (is aber wirklich schon lange her) und da wurde festgestellt, dass es für die temps egal ist, ob die Lüfter saugen oder blasen oder beides gleichzeitig. Denn es kommt letztlich für den Kühleffekt nur auf a) das delta zw Luft- und Wassertemperatur und b) auf die Luftmenge pro Zeit, die durch den Radi strömt, an. Der Rest is mit unseren Messmethoden nicht zu erfassen.

Nur bei der Geräuschentwicklung steht die saugende Variante besser da, da sie weniger Strömungsgeräusche produziert.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hab ich ja damals alles richtig gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Nimm lieber 420+280. Ist etwas mehr Fläche als 360+360 und lässt sich im Fractal S einfacher verbauen. Bestell außerdem direkt noch 2 140er-Lüfter mit, welche außen und hinten Luft ins Gehäuse bringen, ansonsten bekommst du beim Fractal S Probleme, da der obere Radi nur die warme Luft des vorderen zum kühlen bekommt.
> 45er oben ist auch ziemlich eng mit dem Mainbaord. Bei meinem X99-S ist es sogar mit dem 30er eng. Wenn du das Fractal S noch nicht hast, nimm lieber ein anderes Gehäuse.
> Ist zwar ein schönes Gehäuse (habe es ebenfalls), aber für eine WaKü nicht ausgereift genug.



Welches würdest du den zur Zeit nehmen? bei gleicher Größe wie das Define S, gibt das was besseres?


----------



## varg01 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> vergiss nicht genügeng 45° und 90° Winkel kann man immer brauchen
> 
> ich hab nur dest. Wasser + G84 drin und keine Probs



Welches Verhältnis hast Du genommen?



KempA schrieb:


> Nimm lieber 420+280. Ist etwas mehr Fläche als 360+360 und lässt sich im Fractal S einfacher verbauen. Bestell außerdem direkt noch 2 140er-Lüfter mit, welche außen und hinten Luft ins Gehäuse bringen, ansonsten bekommst du beim Fractal S Probleme, da der obere Radi nur die warme Luft des vorderen zum kühlen bekommt.
> 45er oben ist auch ziemlich eng mit dem Mainbaord. Bei meinem X99-S ist es sogar mit dem 30er eng. Wenn du das Fractal S noch nicht hast, nimm lieber ein anderes Gehäuse.
> Ist zwar ein schönes Gehäuse (habe es ebenfalls), aber für eine WaKü nicht ausgereift genug.



Laut Fractal:
Top – 420, 360, 280, 240, 140 and 120 mm radiators. (A thickness limitation of 55mm for both radiator + fan applies on 420, 280 
Demnach sollte es ja passen.
Welches andere Gehäuse würde es denn aufnehmen können?


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ethoo Luxe:
oben 420 vorne 240
Enthoo Evolv ATX: 
oben 360 vorne 280


----------



## varg01 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meine jetzt für das setup 2x 360 45er.


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte im enthoo evolv atx auch passen, aber oben musst du die radihalterung modden

oder im thermaltake suppressor f51


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss leider nochmal die leidige Pumpenfrage stellen.
Welche sind die Leisesten im unentkoppelten Zustand?


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd mal sagen D5

Hier mal n Bild von meinem Verräter Sys 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## varg01 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> sollte im enthoo evolv atx auch passen, aber oben musst du die radihalterung modden
> 
> oder im thermaltake suppressor f51



Ist doch fast nen clone vom define s/r5 und dazu noch teurer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bekommt der Frontradiator halt nur 2 120er.Wegen dem Mist kauf ich jetzt nicht noch nen extra 280er.
Wenn ich mir ansehe dass die Fury mit nem kleinen Radiator gekühlt wird, dann kommt das System ja wohl auch mit 360er + 240er aus.
Zumal die Fläche ja nicht verloren ist, sondern nur passiv arbeiten muss.


----------



## DOcean (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> Welches Verhältnis hast Du genommen?



gar keins nach Gefühl 

hab beim Befüllen immer den AGB voll gemacht und Pumpe an -> Behälter leer -> wieder voll machen
Einer dieser Befüllung war halt G48 pur...


----------



## varg01 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na okay, so entspannt will ich da nicht rangehen.

€dit: "1:20 is ein optimales mischverhältnis."- Forenuser aus anderem Forum


----------



## VJoe2max (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> Zumal die Fläche ja nicht verloren ist, sondern nur passiv arbeiten muss.


Damit ist sie so gut wie verloren - das bringt so gut wie gar nichts.


----------



## varg01 (6. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste doch eigentlich trotzdem passen.
Bezogen auf die Zeichnung.
Wenn der 45er Radiator+Lüfter weiter runter kommt, und der 60er laut Zeichnung-15mm(weil 2 x45er Radis) zurück weicht, dann müsste ein Slim Fan im obersten Slot passen.

Jemand ne Empfehlung für einen Slim fan?

Aber mal prinzipiell.
Anfangs angedacht war ein Eisberg/Eisbear 240 und für die Graka das GPX Pro mit 240.
Jetzt hätte ich  für das gesamte System 120mm/240mm Lüfterfläche mehr. Sollte doch den Kohl nicht fett machen und immernoch etwas besser kühlen als 2x AiO.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, kann man bei dem obsidian 750D vorne auch 120mm lüfter einbauen? wollte da meinen ac filter einabauen, fall ich keinen käufer dafür finde. habe auch die ac blende auf 120mm. sonst wollte ich mir noch einen fan adapter von 120mm auf 140mm kaufen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es nicht sichtbar ist oder nicht stört, einfach mit kabelbindern festmachen


----------



## Shooot3r (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo auch ne gute idee, werde nächste woche schauen wie es passt


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade mal fix nachgesehen, es passen in die front sowohl 120er als auch 140er. Wäre auch schön blöd, keine 120er montieren zu können, damit würden ja auch 240er radis wegfallen.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast bei corsair auf der homepage geguck? weil in de  reviews sagen die immer 140mm lüfter.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe bei ck in der Artikelbeschreibung nachgesehen. Zum einen steht es da im Text und zum andere ist es nochmal bei den specs aufgelistet, was an Lüftern wo passt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> moin, kann man bei dem obsidian 750D vorne auch 120mm lüfter einbauen? wollte da meinen ac filter einabauen, fall ich keinen käufer dafür finde. habe auch die ac blende auf 120mm. sonst wollte ich mir noch einen fan adapter von 120mm auf 140mm kaufen.


Ja vorn gehen zwei 120er serienmäßig.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok dann ist ja alles super , danke.

mfg


----------



## KempA (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:
Ich denke wir sind uns einig dass bei einem 45er-Radi Push/Pull nix bringt, oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ersetze "nichts" mit "so gut wie nichts." 
Ich hatte damals im shinobi xl zwei 360er XT45 mit push/pull. Der Unterschied war gering, aber vorhanden. Ich hab damit allerdings auch nur einen FX8320 gekühlt.


----------



## the_leon (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr nen guten Test, wie verschiedene Lüfter auf den Radi abschneiden??
Sonst würd ich da evtl. Mal einen machen.
Wenn wer daran interessiert ist.


----------



## KempA (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub da wären bestimmt en paar Leute daran interessiert
Ist ja immer wieder ein diskutiertes Thema.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PCGH hatte glaube ich mal einen Test, aber da ich nicht mal mehr das genau weiß, kannst du ja erahnen, wie lange der her wäre


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt immer mal wieder solche Tests. Nur wenn die von Usern gemacht sind, verschwinden die gerne mal in den tiefen der Foren.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe wird auch die Performance auf einem Radi bewertet...


----------



## the_leon (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, sind 140er...
Aber nur die super teuren für 20-25€
Ich werd mal n paar Hersteller anschreiben, ob sie mit mal was zur Verfügung stellen können...
N paar 120, da hab ich auch den passenden Radi dazu...


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Lüftertest konnte ich auch null anfangen, zu dem Preis würde ich mir niemals einen Lüfter kaufen. Aber gut, das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## the_leon (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte halt alles testen...
Ich werde nah eloop für 20€ genauso fragen wir z.B. nach den Cooler Master Silencio für 8€
besonders wenn man nen Mora bestücken möchte, dann gehz da stark ins Geld


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann aber bitte auch Coolteks für ein paar Euros


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt solche und solche 
Ich bekomme bei vielen Lüftern Zahnschmerzen...was die an Nebengeräuschen raushauen. Boah da bin ich empfindlich, ich finde auch die Fractal Venturi fürchterlich

Die Eloops sind aber wohl die größte Lüfterentwicklung sied Jahrzenten


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt wohl. Dass die Eloops ihr Geld wert sind, kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## varg01 (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoffe das ist kein alter Hut,





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OwB5al5KXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


R40 Engineering Station - A watercooled workstation build

€: ich seh gerade, der ganze kanal von ihm ist nur porn!


----------



## bennySB (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> Hoffe das ist kein alter Hut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich mich nun alt fühle (mit 27), aber was soll denn "porn" bedeuten?


----------



## KempA (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja ganz nett anzuschauen, aber ich bin immer noch ein Verfechter von einfachen, geschlossenen, schwarzen Gehäusen und die WaKü ist nur da um das Teil leise zu machen


----------



## DOcean (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich nun alt fühle (mit 27), aber was soll denn "porn" bedeuten?




porno


----------



## bennySB (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> porno



Ich werde zu alt für diesen Mist^^


----------



## DOcean (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Ich werde zu alt für diesen Mist^^



<<ist 34, ich auch


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hört mal auf mit dem Alter hier  ich hab die 30 zwar noch vor mir, aber ich komme mir trotzdem schon alt vor...


----------



## the_leon (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich fühl mich ja schon alt und bin erst 15


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will auch wieder 15 sein.  

Hab aber schon 46 Jahresringe... 

"Porn" ist mir aber dennoch geläufig. Macht wohl sicher die Erfahrung


----------



## chischko (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh jetzt fühl ich mich nicht mehr als der alte Knacker hier... ich hatte mit meinen 28 Jahresringen schon Bedenken, aber dann kann ich mich ja beruhigen


----------



## varg01 (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich mein halt dass das was er da abliefert sehr geil ist. gerade von der qualität her. dass das nicht normal ist und von jedem umgesetzt werden kann ist ja kalr.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Typ ist nicht umsonst einer der beiden firmengründer und -chefs von hex gear


----------



## varg01 (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ha  wieder was gelernt  .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte auch Coolteks für ein paar Euros



Über dem Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe steht nicht ohne Grund Teil 1 
In der kommenden 01/16 teste ich von 15 bis 5 Euro, letzteres in Form des Cooltek Silent Fan. Zusammen mit Nachmessungen im Zuge von Änderungen am Testsystem gibt es dann eine Übersicht von 19 140-mm-Lüftern, gemessen auf Nexxxos XT45.


----------



## bennySB (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Über dem Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe steht nicht ohne Grund Teil 1
> In der kommenden 01/16 teste ich von 15 bis 5 Euro, letzteres in Form des Cooltek Silent Fan. Zusammen mit Nachmessungen im Zuge von Änderungen am Testsystem gibt es dann eine Übersicht von 19 140-mm-Lüftern, gemessen auf Nexxxos XT45.




Dann weiß ich doch schon einmal welche Zeitschrift ich mir mal wieder kaufen werde^^


----------



## Trash123 (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand hier die neuen eloops 140mm schon verbaut?


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...seblocker-eloops-140mm-b14-1-und-b14-2-a.html


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss ehrlich eingestehen, dass mit das mit "Teil 1" wirklich entfallen sein muss. Dann freu ich mich umso mehr auf die nächste Ausgabe


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit sich noch mehr freuen können, hier die komplette Liste der vertretenen 14-cm-Baureihen (kursiv: Neuzugänge in Teil 2 der Marktübersicht. Normal: Nachtests, nur als Testtabelle vertreten):

Aerocool Dead Silence
Akasa Apache Black
_Be quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM_
Be quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM
Blacknoise Black Silent Pro
Blacknoise Eloop
_Cooltek Silent Fan_
_Cryorig XF_
EK Water Blocks Vardar 
_Enermax Cluster Advance_
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM
Fractal Design Venturi HP
_Nanoxia Cool Force_
Noctua NF-A14 FLX
Noctua NF-A14 IPPC 2000 PWM
_Phanteks PH-F140SP_
Scythe Slip Stream
Silverstone SST-FQ141
Thermaltake Riing


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mag Lüftertests...keine Ahnung warum, aber Lüfter haben mich schon immer irgendwie interessiert, von daher freue ich mich da wieder sehr drauf. Ihr trefft auch oft meine eigene Meinung!
Ich hab nur ein kleines Problem mit eurer Testmethode, wo kann ich die Kritik am besten formulieren? Sind ja hier im Wakü-Thread


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/61


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum einfach wenn es kompliziert geht 
Danke!


----------



## Stiffmeister (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, bin auf der Suche nach nem passenden Ablasshahn. Das er an der tiefsten Stelle montiert werden soll ist schon klar, an welcher Komponente schliesse ichvihnbim Idealfall an?
Habe ein Carbid Air Gehäuse und der Röhren AGB soll aussen auf der Rückseite montiert werden und ist nicht der tiefste Punkt. Der Mora ist de ex einzig ste radiator und ist entsprechend auch aussen.


----------



## illousion (10. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hi, bin auf der Suche nach nem passenden Ablasshahn. Das er an der tiefsten Stelle montiert werden soll ist schon klar, an welcher Komponente schliesse ichvihnbim Idealfall an?
> Habe ein Carbid Air Gehäuse und der Röhren AGB soll aussen auf der Rückseite montiert werden und ist nicht der tiefste Punkt. Der Mora ist de ex einzig ste radiator und ist entsprechend auch aussen.



Also wenn du nen MoRa hast würde ich perönlich einen der MoRa ausgänge nehmen (oder hängt der höher als dein Rechner?), dann brauchst du auch kein T - Stück zum anschließen


----------



## varg01 (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat jemand mal nen define s gesehen wo 2 45mm 360er radiatoren drin waren? ich seh immer nur videos und bilder wo nen 360er in der front ist und nen 240er/280er oben.


----------



## Stiffmeister (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also wenn du nen MoRa hast würde ich perönlich einen der MoRa ausgänge nehmen (oder hängt der höher als dein Rechner?), dann brauchst du auch kein T - Stück zum anschließen




Sorey wegen der Frage, aber was brauchvich dazu alles, bzw. Was ist zu empfehlen?

Anden Ausgang vom mora einen Anschluss, dann etwas Schlauch und dann ...... Kugelhahn, Ablasshahn... Oder wie nennt sich das genau


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> hat jemand mal nen define s gesehen wo 2 45mm 360er radiatoren drin waren? ich seh immer nur videos und bilder wo nen 360er in der front ist und nen 240er/280er oben.


Pst! Die gleiche Frage x-mal bringt nicht mehr  dir bleibt wohl nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Sorey wegen der Frage, aber was brauchvich dazu alles, bzw. Was ist zu empfehlen?
> 
> Anden Ausgang vom mora einen Anschluss, dann etwas Schlauch und dann ...... Kugelhahn, Ablasshahn... Oder wie nennt sich das genau



Der Mo-Ra hat ja insgesamt 6 Anschlüsse. Nimm einen der unteren, der nicht belegt ist, dann sparst du dir schonmal ein T-Stück. Würde dann direkt mit einem Doppelnippel (2x G1/4 Außengewinde) den Ablasshahn dranschrauben. Ein Kugelhahn ist übrigens ein Ablasshahn 
Zur Sicherheit würde ich noch einen Verschlussstopfen am anderen Ende des Ablasshahns verschrauben.


----------



## KempA (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es eigentlich normal dass die Aquastream XT auf den Schienen vor- und zurückrutscht? Gibts da keine Möglichkeit die zu befestigen? 

Ich muss den PC am Wochenende zum ersten Mal mit der WaKü bewegen und will nicht dass die Pumpe sich dann bewegen kann. Leider hab ich nicht herausgefunden  wie man sie befestigen könnte


----------



## Narbennarr (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die sind zwar recht leichtgängig aber von alleine "rutschen" sollte das nicht.
Tip: Ein bisschen Patafix oder andere Klebepads in die Schienen drücken. Löst sich rückstandslos, verschafft aber Halt durch die Masse


----------



## KempA (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich sogar noch Zuhause,super


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise verhindert der Käfig über Einlass und Pumpenkammer, dass eine Eheim 1046 vom Fuß rutschen kann. Aquacomputer liefert den meines Wissens nach auch immer mit.


----------



## KempA (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube ich hab das etwas schlecht erklärt. Sie kann nicht vom Fuß rutschen, sie rutscht nur etwas hin und her und das stört mich


----------



## Stiffmeister (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Der Mo-Ra hat ja insgesamt 6 Anschlüsse. Nimm einen der unteren, der nicht belegt ist, dann sparst du dir schonmal ein T-Stück. Würde dann direkt mit einem Doppelnippel (2x G1/4 Außengewinde) den Ablasshahn dranschrauben. Ein Kugelhahn ist übrigens ein Ablasshahn
> Zur Sicherheit würde ich noch einen Verschlussstopfen am anderen Ende des Ablasshahns verschrauben.



@hummel

würdest du mir mal einen entsprechenden Warenkorb zusammenstellen?
Wäre super nett von Dir oder Euch 
Caseking würde ich bevorzugen.........


----------



## Hummel_1980 (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> @hummel
> 
> würdest du mir mal einen entsprechenden Warenkorb zusammenstellen?
> Wäre super nett von Dir oder Euch
> Caseking würde ich bevorzugen.........



Na gut...
https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/10af5dec5e62f9b83dd9

Den Verschlussstopfen kannst du eigentlich weglassen, weil du genauso gut einfach einen vom Mo-Ra dafür nutzen könntest.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ein externer mora eigentlich immer mit kupplungen am case hängt, kann man sich ablasshahn und so sparen. Einfach abkoppeln und dann die kupplung vom schlauch lösen.


----------



## KempA (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann hier jemand einen guten Slim-Gehäuselüfter empfehlen (am besten 140mm)?
Ich brauche einen um meinen Radi mit etwas mehr frischer Luft zu versorgen. 
Leider passt nur einer mit maximal 15mm Höhe rein.
Hab heute einen Prolimatech Ultra Vortex 14 (oder so ähnlich) gekauft, aber das war ne Fehlinvestition. Sobald ich den Lüfter auf mehr als 23% Leistung (ca 450 RPM) stelle, wird das Ding sehr störend. Der Lüfter summt recht laut und ist dann direkt das lauteste im ganzen Rechner. Die Noiseblocker auf den Radis werden von dem einen Prolimatexh total übertönt


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte gerade prolimatech vorschlagen. Dann habe ich weiter gelesen ... 
Probiere doch mal die scythe slip Stream slim. Die sind zwar nicht die besten, aber die 120er mit bis 1000rpm, die ich mal hatte, waren schön leise.


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Pst! Die gleiche Frage x-mal bringt nicht mehr  dir bleibt wohl nur ausprobieren.



Sorry fürs nochmal fragen. 
Hab aber was gefunden.
Define S build - Album on Imgur

Wenn man den XT  in der Front noch was runter zieht, dann sollte das passen. Wird aber ne enge Geschichte.


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade prolimatech vorschlagen. Dann habe ich weiter gelesen ...
> Probiere doch mal die scythe slip Stream slim. Die sind zwar nicht die besten, aber die 120er mit bis 1000rpm, die ich mal hatte, waren schön leise.



Merci, aber zu spät, jetzt ist das Zeugs bestellt!
Sollte von dem Wakü Zeuge genug übrig bleiben, schick ich es dann einfach zurück.


----------



## KempA (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> Sorry fürs nochmal fragen.
> Hab aber was gefunden.
> Define S build - Album on Imgur
> 
> Wenn man den XT  in der Front noch was runter zieht, dann sollte das passen. Wird aber ne enge Geschichte.



Bei dem Bild frag ich mich wie er das kühlt. Ich finde ja mein System schon zu laut und ich hab nur eine GPU 

Hier im Forum hat auch schon jemand 2*360 verbaut. Mir fällt aber jetzt net mehr direkt ein wer das war.
Aber ich würde eher auf 420+280 gehen, Da hast du keine Platzprobleme und (minimalst) mehr Fläche.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da wäre ja wieder das "Problem," dass er nur 30mm dicke radis verwenden kann, zumindest im Deckel. Da er so beharrlich nach 2*360 in 45mm dicke fragt, gehe ich von aus, dass er die schon hat.


----------



## KempA (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade prolimatech vorschlagen. Dann habe ich weiter gelesen ...
> Probiere doch mal die scythe slip Stream slim. Die sind zwar nicht die besten, aber die 120er mit bis 1000rpm, die ich mal hatte, waren schön leise.



Vllt hat meiner auch einfach en Knacks weg. Jeder empfiehlt diesen Lüfter und ich find ihn schon bei 25% störend. Kann ja auch nicht sein..


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Da wäre ja wieder das "Problem," dass er nur 30mm dicke radis verwenden kann, zumindest im Deckel. Da er so beharrlich nach 2*360 in 45mm dicke fragt, gehe ich von aus, dass er die schon hat.



Hab halt 2 360er für nen schmalen € gekauft, und da halt 280er etc kaum gebraucht angeboten werden hab ich da zugegegriffen.


----------



## KempA (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist verständlich.
 Wurde hier im Forum, wie gesagt, auch schon so gemacht. Ist halt alles ziemlich eng, aber das klappt schon.
Was ich beim Fractal S jedoch immer noch anmerke ist, dass man für Frischluft im Gehäuse sorgen muss. Ich hab auch nur meine 2 Radis, aber der obere ist sehr ineffektiv, da er nur die warme Luft des vorderen zum kühlen bekommt.
Deshalb suche ich derzeit nach einem guten, schmalen und vor allem leisen Gehäuselüfter.
Hatte zum testen 2 dicke Lüfter an die Außenseite des Gehäuses montiert (Seite und Hinten, beide einblasend) und das brachte schon gut was.
Gestern beim ganzen testen mit dem Prolimatech ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ein einblasender an der Seite die Wassertemperatur eher leicht erhöhte, aber ein einblasender am Heck schon sehr gut ist (unter Last locker 2 bis 4° weniger). Problem ist eben dass der Prolimatech dann sehr laut ist und deshalb nur auf eher ineffektiven 25% läuft.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Sehr ineffektiv" nenne ich mal übertrieben. Aber natürlich stimmt es schon, der eine radi bekommt die vorgewärmte Luft des anderen. Allerdings ist das immer noch weitaus effektiver als den Radi wegzulassen.


----------



## KempA (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das stimmt schon. Wenns im Zimmer aber 20° sind, der vordere Radi damit kühlen kann, aber der obere mit den 26,27° des PC-Innenraums kühlen "muss", dann ist er natürlich lange nicht so effektiv wie wenn man ihm auch etwas Frischluft gönnt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem behebe ich mit einblasendem hecklüfter. Zumindest ein wenig hilft es


----------



## KempA (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau deshalb frage ich ja nach nem guten Lüfter für ans Heck. 
Darf ich fragen welchen du da hast?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich das mit dem hecklüfter zwar geplant habe, aber aktuell sitzt der noch "normal," also ausblasend. 
Da ich nur einen 360er im Deckel habe und keinem 420er, passt dort ganz knapp auch ein ganz normaler 140er. Ich habe, abgesehen vom Netzteillüfter, nur noiseblockler blacksilent pro verbaut. PL2 am 360er, PK2 im Heck und am 380er, alle auf 7V fest eingestellt.
Im idle bin ich nur wenige Grad über Raumtemperatur, von daher ist aktuell auch kein Grund, die config zu ändern.


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin auch schon die ganze zeit am überlegen wie ich die konfiguration nun mache.

hab immernoch das hier im hinterkopf, ist zwar Luftkühlung, aber müsste man mal probieren.
Gehäuselüfter: Unter- oder Überdruck? - Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)

hab jetzt mit nem black silent pro 140er im heck einblasend(mit staubfilter natürlich) und nem 140er aerocool shark fan bottom einblasend geplant.
alle radiatoren dann ausblasend.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte auch schon einen 140er einblasend und dir beiden 360er ausblasend. Meine graka hat zwar mehr staub gefressen, als sonst, aber der Rest war nicht anders als sonst. Nur die temps waren besser


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann aus allem auch eine zu große Wissenschaft machen.
Sicher ist es nicht der Gipfel der Effektivität, wenn ein Radiator vorgewärmte Luft abbekommt (wobei er sicher nicht nutzlos wird). 
Nur ob die GPU unter Wasser am Ende 40 oder 42 Grad macht, ist mir recht egal. Dafür lieber praktikabel 

Bei mir ist die Luft die aus dem Radi ins Gehäuse kommt immernoch Kühler als die Komponenten an sich..so what


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen dass man bei nem guten Radiator grob 100w abwärme pro 120mm rechnen kann .
Ergo müsste ich ja 500Watt abführen können. Bei nem 5820k und ner R9 280x sollte die Fläche dann wohl reichen um alles kühl und leise zu halten.
Hat schon jemand selber die EK Vardar in der Hand gehabt? Speziell die F2 mit 1400 u/min? Ich hab letztens nen Video von kensch und co gesehen, da hat er was von Shrouds gesagt. Habt ihr da schon praktische Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mag die Vardar nicht. Finde das Lagergeräsuch nicht angenehm und die Nabe ist soooooo riesig, das geht unweigerlich viel verloren. Die Vardar Serie ist imo für den US-Markt bestimmt, die stören sich nicht an Kleinigkeiten wie Lautstärke oder Wirkungsgrad.
Könnte man durch Shourds ausgleichen, da sollten es dann aber schon 20mm sein.

Ich schreibe aktuell ein kleines Kurzreviews zu Shrouds, dauert noch ein paar Tage, denke so am Ende des Wochenendes.


----------



## KempA (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, das reicht auch locker. 
Ich persönlich hatte nur im Hochsommer etwas Probleme.
Wobei ich da keine Temperatur-"Probleme" hatte (war natürlich etwas wärmer, aber was solls), sondern eher etwas genervt von der Lautstärke war


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit den 100W pro 120mm gilt für leises kühlen. Wie man an so Grafikkarten wie der 295x2 sehen kann, reicht ein 120er auch für viel mehr abwärme aus. CPU plus GPU kann mit einem 360er oder 420/480er bereits ausreichend gekühlt werden, ohne dass man ein halbes windkrafterk braucht


----------



## the_leon (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen dass man bei nem guten Radiator grob 100w abwärme pro 120mm rechnen kann .
> Ergo müsste ich ja 500Watt abführen können. Bei nem 5820k und ner R9 280x sollte die Fläche dann wohl reichen um alles kühl und leise zu halten.
> Hat schon jemand selber die EK Vardar in der Hand gehabt? Speziell die F2 mit 1400 u/min? Ich hab letztens nen Video von kensch und co gesehen, da hat er was von Shrouds gesagt. Habt ihr da schon praktische Erfahrungen mit gemacht?



Die Vardar haben nen großen totpunkt, da würde ich schon Shrouds einsetzten. Die Phobya har crys in seinem Tagebuch verbaut: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/394810-crys-x99-wakue-build-log.html
im PCGH Lüftertest haben die Vardar nicht so toll abgeschlossen, da würde ich eher die Noctua oder die Noiseblocker hernehmen


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche würdest du da genau empfehlen? ging mir ja um den statischen druck da sie ja auf den radiator sollen. bei noctua werd ich da nicht ganz schlau draus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich ist statischer Druck bei radiatoren eher relevant, aber am Ende ist der Unterschied auch eher marginal, zumindest bei dünnen radis.


----------



## the_leon (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

willst du 120er lüfter, oder 140er??
Push betrieb oder pull betrieb??


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 x 120er pull. die saugen dann durch den radiator in der front an. für push hab ich eloops.


----------



## the_leon (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann nimm die pl-2 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

check, wird getauscht  . danke sehr


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab davon noch ein paar über  müssten sogar vollständig sein. Ich hatte in meinem fractal node 804 damals 10 Stück davon, jetzt nur noch drei in Benutzung.


----------



## boober (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Zwischenfrage zum Aquaero, aquabus, aquastream und aqualis XT (ja man könnte meinen, ich stehe auf aqua...):

Habe die aquastream und den aqualis über ein Y-Kabel am Aquaero via aquabus. Der Rechner an sich läuft aber noch nicht, nur der Kreislauf ist zu Testzwecken einmal aufgebaut worden (weil diesmal etwas komplexer). Nun wollte ich direkt am Aquaero über das drei-Tasten Mäuseklavier die Leistung der Pumpe einstellen. Geht aber nicht. Alle Werte die ich da einstelle, führen nicht zu einer Veränderung der Pumpenleistung. Die läuft permanent mit Vollast und 180 l/h. Den aqualis und seine Füllstandsmessung sehe ich gar nicht. 

Is hier was kaputt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben, dass der kram im Auslieferungszustand auf usb eingestellt ist und daher aquabus nicht reagiert.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müssen afaik erst über USB konfiguriert werden und den Aquabus Geräten eine eindeutige ID zugewiesen werden



varg01 schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen dass man bei nem guten Radiator grob 100w abwärme pro 120mm rechnen kann .
> Ergo müsste ich ja 500Watt abführen können. Bei nem 5820k und ner R9 280x sollte die Fläche dann wohl reichen um alles kühl und leise zu halten.
> Hat schon jemand selber die EK Vardar in der Hand gehabt? Speziell die F2 mit 1400 u/min? Ich hab letztens nen Video von kensch und co gesehen, da hat er was von Shrouds gesagt. Habt ihr da schon praktische Erfahrungen mit gemacht?



Mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack wie das aussehen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

shrouds nur bei push betrieb, oder? bei pull macht es keinen sinn,oder?


----------



## boober (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich meine da mal was gelesen zu haben, dass der kram im Auslieferungszustand auf usb eingestellt ist und daher aquabus nicht reagiert.



Das würde zumindest den aqualis XT und sein Verhalten erklären. Witziger Weise erscheint aber die aquastream im Menü des Aquaero. Dort kann man auch an den Einstellungen rumschrauben. Nur haben die eben keine Auswirkungen. 

Vlt. warte ich doch noch, bis mein System vollständig ist. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht gehen sollte, melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## the_leon (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> shrouds nur bei push betrieb, oder? bei pull macht es keinen sinn,oder?



doch, machen sie schon, sonst würde man sie ja nicht verwenden


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



varg01 schrieb:


> shrouds nur bei push betrieb, oder? bei pull macht es keinen sinn,oder?



Hm sagen wir so, der Effekt ist bei pull etwas kleiner, also Kühltechnisch. Aber Shrouds haben aber auch einen positiven Einfluss auf die Lautstärke.
Ich hatte die vorrangig getestet um eLoops die pull-Problematik zu nehmen, bin aber recht überrascht das die auch generell recht effektiv sind

Er hats ganz winzig erklärt, viel Spaß beim Finger pusten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9DDfrbe9Sw


----------



## Joungmerlin (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> Das würde zumindest den aqualis XT und sein Verhalten erklären. Witziger Weise erscheint aber die aquastream im Menü des Aquaero. Dort kann man auch an den Einstellungen rumschrauben. Nur haben die eben keine Auswirkungen.
> 
> Vlt. warte ich doch noch, bis mein System vollständig ist. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht gehen sollte, melde ich mich noch mal.



Die Aquabus-Geräte können eigendlich von anfang an auch über den Aquabus komunizieren. Desshalb wird die Pumpe ja auch erkannt.

Das erste Problem ist, das beide Geräte erst via USB von USB-Steuerung auf Aquabus-Steuerung umgestellt werden müssen.

Das zweite ist, das die Pumpe sowie auch der Aqualis im Auslieferungszustand die selbe Aquabus-Adresse (10) haben. Eines der beiden muss auf 11 eingestellt werden.


----------



## boober (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Die Aquabus-Geräte können eigendlich von anfang an auch über den Aquabus komunizieren. Desshalb wird die Pumpe ja auch erkannt.
> 
> Das erste Problem ist, das beide Geräte erst via USB von USB-Steuerung auf Aquabus-Steuerung umgestellt werden müssen.
> 
> Das zweite ist, das die Pumpe sowie auch der Aqualis im Auslieferungszustand die selbe Aquabus-Adresse (10) haben. Eines der beiden muss auf 11 eingestellt werden.



Ahh... Danke! Das könnte es in der Tat sein. Nun denn, ich werde wohl erstmal mein System aufsetzen und dann die Dinger mal konfigurieren. Danke noch mal für die Erklärung


----------



## varg01 (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Hm sagen wir so, der Effekt ist bei pull etwas kleiner, also Kühltechnisch. Aber Shrouds haben aber auch einen positiven Einfluss auf die Lautstärke.
> Ich hatte die vorrangig getestet um eLoops die pull-Problematik zu nehmen, bin aber recht überrascht das die auch generell recht effektiv sind
> 
> Er hats ganz winzig erklärt, viel Spaß beim Finger pusten
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9DDfrbe9Sw



welche shrouds hast du denn benutzt, denn 7€ für die shrouds sind scohn recht happig.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hab die von Phobya, ich kenn auch ehrlich gesagt keine anderen wie die und deren 7mm Hartgummi Version.
Spartipp wäre den billigsten Lüfter zu kaufen und auszuschlachten, sieht halt nicht so hübsch aus


----------



## Stiffmeister (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand nen Plan, wo ich diese Schlauchdurchführungen bekomme?
Soll bei nem Kumpel den Mora installieren und irgendwie sollen die Schläuche ja geordnet irgendwie aus dem Carbide Air 540 raus.


http://www.caseumbau.de/test806/raider021.jpg


Gerne auch ne andere Alternative..
PS Schlauch ist 16/10


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann das Bild am Handy gerade nicht sehen. 
Aber schau bei aquatuning mal nach "schottverschraubung"


----------



## VJoe2max (12. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liegt daran, dass das der Link zum Bild nicht richtig eingebunden wurde . 
Er meint diese Gummidurchführungen, die bei vielen Gehäusen ab Werk in der Rückwand sitzen: Klick!
Die machen imho allerdings immer einen recht unprofessionellen Eindruck, wenn man da Schläuche durch führt.

Schottverschraubungen oder sogar Schnellkupplungen mit Schottverschraubung würde ich ebenfalls empfehlen.


----------



## JakPol (13. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder mit ner kleinen Frage: Ich habe die ganzen EIgenbau/Bastel-Lösungen jetzt endgültig satt und hol mir was gescheites. Jetzt noch einmal richtg Geld in die Hand nehmen, die bisherigen Sachen auf ebay verkloppen und als Lehrgeld abschreiben. Deshalb solls jetzt ein Fractal Define S werden, dem ich einen Cape Cora 1042 (hab ich noch hier) auf den Rücken schnalle, und unter den Tisch kommt ein Mora3 mit 4 180mm Air Penetrator. Sollte imho alle Hitzeprobleme (Schläuche, die bei 42° Wassertemp von Anschlüssen rutschen und Wohnung oder Motherboard unter Wasser setzen...) für immer im Griff haben, und im idle noch passiv zu betreiben sein.

Frage: ich hab nen aquaero5 LT mit Wasserkühler, gehen 4 Silverstone 180mm LÃ¼fter Air Penetrator SST-AP181 | LÃ¼fter | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany an einen Kanal des aquaero oder soll ich die auf zwei Kanäle splitten?


----------



## DOcean (13. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das Define S ist eher für interne Kühlungen geeignet, mit exteren Radis wird da verdammt leer drin werden, warum nichts kleineres?


----------



## JakPol (13. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> das Define S ist eher für interne Kühlungen geeignet, mit exteren Radis wird da verdammt leer drin werden, warum nichts kleineres?


- Ich mag Platz.
- Ich finde das Gehäuse extrem sexy.
- Ich hoffe, dieses Gehäuse noch lange lange Zeit nutzen zu können.
- Schallgedämmt, denn es steht auf der Tischplatte genau neben mir (Kleinkinder-die-gerne-auf-Knöpfen-drücken-Sicherung)
- Staubfilter

/Edit: Ich habe in der Tat auch überlegt, nen 3*140 und 2*140 zu verbauen. Aber das kostet mit Lüftern ziemlich exakt das gleiche wie der Mora mit Lüftern. Der hat aber noch Leistungsreserven ohne Ende, und ist leiser, weil weiter von meinem Ohr wech. Gibt es denn kleinere, schöne, gedämmte Gehäuse mit Fenster und Staubfilter unter 100€?


----------



## KempA (13. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm lieber nen Mora und, wenn dir das Design des Gehäuses gefällt, ein Fractal R5.


----------



## Carlo (13. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Freunde des kühlen Nass. 
Ich bin etwas verunsichert und möchte einfach auf Nummer "Sicher" gehen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir etwas Klarheit verschaffen.
Mein meinem System habe Monsoon Eco Anschlüsse verbaut. Die sind ja irgendwie versilbert.  Bin der Meinung gelesen zu haben, dass sie sich nicht mit vernickelten Kühlkörper vertragen. Stimmt das? Als Flüssigkeit habe ich Aquacomputer DP Ultra ausgewählt.


----------



## KempA (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Wassertenperaturen habt ihr denn so unter Gaming-Last beim derzeitigen Wetter (ich denke die meisten werden so um die 20°, +/- 2° im Zimmer sein)? 
Ich hatte gestern nach einer Stunde CS:GO ca 32°, bei einer Zimmertemperatur von knapp über 20°. Ist das noch okay für ein Silent-Setup(Lüfter bei maximal 640 RPM)?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo!
Ich betreibe bis 27Grad mein System passiv, dann wird der obere Radiator eingeschaltet.
Im Idle bewege ich meist irgendwoe zwischen 26-27Grad.

Ab 30 Grad springt dann der untere Radiator mit ein. (bei Anno 2205 habe ich ~31Grad). D

Die Lüfter drehen dabei im Bereich von 500-600rpm. Die Lüfterkurve habe ich so eingestellt, dass sie langsam ansteigt und bei 40Grad bei 100% liegt. 40Grad ist in meinen Augen das absolute maximum


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider kann ich bei meinen Platzverhältnissen nicht nachmessen. Kein Sensor im System und ein Fieberthermomether müsste um die Ecke gehen... Zu wenig Platz zwischen Topradi und agb...
Befüllen geht auch nur, weil ich eine Spritze nehme, bei der ich vorne den Teil erhitzt und verbogen habe.


----------



## KempA (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen 

Aber dann scheine ich ja im grünen Bereich zu sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, doof darf man sein, wenn man sich nur zu helfen weiss 

Werde aber auch demnächst mal wieder umbauen, dann habe ich auch etwas mehr Platz.


----------



## KempA (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hält ihr eigentlich von der Idee, wenn ich biem Fractal S beide Radis einblasend montiere? Derzeit habe ich ja einen 280er in der Front, Push-Betrieb, ins Gehäuse blasend und einen 420er im Deckel, ebenfalls Push-Betrieb, welcher aus dem Gehäuse raus bläst.
Jetzt habe ich ja den Stress irgendwie etwas Frischluft für den oberen Radi ins Gehäuse zu bringen. Jetzt dachte ich, dass ich ja auch einfach beide einblasend montieren könnte und dann eben ans Heck und an die Seite zwei langsamdrehende Lüfter, welche die warme Luft nach außen befördern. Oder denkt ihr das wird zu warm im Innenraum und die Lüfter würden es nicht schaffen die Abwärme leise nacch außen zu schaffen? Icah kann übrigens auch nur Slim-Lüfter verbauen.
Neben der Leistung ist es bei mir eben auch wichtig, dass das alles so gut wie unhörbar ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dem Fall musst du mit einer höheren Temperatur im case rechnen. Luftstau sollte aber nicht entstehen, denn das case bietet im Heck mehr als genug Öffnungen, durch welche die Luft entweichen kann.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst halt abwägen, entweder wärmere Luft im Gehäuse, dafür werden die Radis nur "kalt" versorgt, oder halt etwas mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse, aber womöglich etwas wärmeres Wasser. In welchem einstelligen Kelvinbereich das dann von statten geht, müsstest du testen. Da du ja auch raus blasen lässt, entstehen jedenfalls keine Hotspots, wie Toifel schon anmerkte.


----------



## illousion (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, nachdem ich meine Aquero nun repariert bekommen hat (hatte ne defekte Lötstelle u.u) sieht es in meiner Aquasuite so aus...
Bei klick auf "firmwareupdate starten" passiert rein gar nichts.
Wenn ich ne neuere Version (4.72.00) der Aquasuite installiere erkennt die keine meiner Geräte u.u ...
Was soll ich tun? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JakPol (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ja den Stress irgendwie etwas Frischluft für den oberen Radi ins Gehäuse zu bringen.


Warum nicht einfach den Lüfter im Heck Frischluft reinblasen lassen?


----------



## KempA (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil mir alle passenden Lüfter zu laut sind.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bleibt für frischluft wohl nur noch der Boden.


----------



## KempA (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab nochnal en bisschen was versucht. Dabei bin ich eben drauf gekommen dass es NICHT an den Lüftern liegt. Die Vortex sind schön leise. Problem ist der Luftstrom. Schon bei 450RPM macht die Luft, welche eben durch die Löcher gezogen wird, extrem laute Summgeräusche. Jemand ne Idee wie man das lösen könnte? Ich hatte noch nie solche Probleme.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Abstand montieren geht ja nicht, hat ja schon seinen Grund, warum du slim Lüfter nutzt. 
Wenn du das Gitter weg machst, kann das schon mal nicht mehr stören.


----------



## the_leon (14. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gitter rausdremeln und evtl. n normales Lüfter Gitter dazu bauen!


----------



## TSchaK (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schenke mir selbst zu Weihnachten eine aquaero 6 pro und will diese mit einer Halterung an die Seite machen.
Nun wollte ich einen ersten Entwurf aus Pappe machen um zu sehen wie das wirkt, aber ich finde NIRGENDS die Größe des displays. 
Könnte mal einer von euch glücklichen Besitzern das abmessen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Standardmaße eines optischen laufwerks?


----------



## TSchaK (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Display ist kleiner


----------



## ConCAD (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Display alleine hat 105x27mm, gemessen am AE6XT, aber das Pro hat ja die selbe Display-Größe.


----------



## TSchaK (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dank dir.
Macht mehr Sinn als die 6,6 cm breite was ich im Internet fand...


----------



## illousion (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Hi, nachdem ich meine Aquero nun repariert bekommen hat (hatte ne defekte Lötstelle u.u) sieht es in meiner Aquasuite so aus...
> Bei klick auf "firmwareupdate starten" passiert rein gar nichts.
> Wenn ich ne neuere Version (4.72.00) der Aquasuite installiere erkennt die keine meiner Geräte u.u ...
> Was soll ich tun?
> ...



Hilfe? :c


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Mal 'ne Frage....

Wenn ich diese Primo-Chill-Anschlüsse mit diesem Rohr verarbeite, muß ich die Rohre dann im Anschluß noch verkleben oder
reicht es, wenn ich die - wie bei Schlauch üblich - einfach einschraube?

Ich mein', ich hätte bei einem Rohre - ich meine, bei Aquatuning - was davon gelesen zu haben, dass man die Rohre zusätzlich einkleben soll.....


Danke Euch schon mal


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## chaotium (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich habs nicht gemacht. Soweit ich weiß muss man bei den Monsoon die Rohre kleben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann sein, das ich's bei Monsoon gelesen habe...

Danke!


----------



## neudarkness (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend ich hab das Cooler Master Haf evo  und will mein System auf Xfire aufrüsten. ( Star Wars : Battlefront wegen) In Folge dessen wollte ich damit der Cube nicht glüht auf eine Wakü umsteigen und hatte ein paar AllinOne Cpu Optionen ( Corsair und Coolermaster hatte ich im Auge ). Für die GPU scheint es in der Form nur den Artic Accelero Hybrid 1 o 2 zu geben.
Ich wollte nun fragen ob ich denn überhaupt genug Platz für alles hätte und wenn nicht was es für alternativen gibt das System trotz Xfire Kühl zu halten ?

System sieht wie folgt aus
Mobo : Asrock 990fx extreme 3
Netzteil : Corsair Cx 750 Watt
CPU : Amd Fx 6350 ( mom mit einem Alpenföhn Broken 2 wo 2 fans montiert sind gekühlt )
GPU : Sapphire r9 280x dual-x u. Sapphire r9 280x vapor tri x ( <<die wollte ich bestellen bzw kriege sie günstig )
Ram : 2x2 gb gskill 1600 dim und 2x2 Corsair 1600 dim ( ging nur so sonst hätte es mit dem broken nicht gepasst)
1 ssd ( Kingston Hyper x 240 gb) und 1 hdd ( Seagate 1tb) die ich vorne verbaut hab,
sprich der Cage unten kann raus ich hab genug Speicherplatz

Wie gesagt ich hab die 2te Karte und noch nichts bestellt und wollte hier erstmal um Rat fragen weil xfire und Wakü Neuland für mich sind,
Ich aber zugeben muss das es mich im hinblick auf Dx12 reizt und ich die Karte für unter 100 eu kriegen kann.

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten Fotos lade ich zur Not hoch ich danke euch im vorraus und vertraue auf eure Ratschläge !

Mir gehts auch wirklich nur um die Temperatur dabei Lautstärke ist mir nicht so wichtig da ich schwer höre


----------



## Noxxphox (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine  erfahrung:
kowaküs sind dhritt. luftkühler sind oftmals beser und gleichzeutig leiser sowie biliger...
entweder ne richtige wakü oder luftkühlung... meine empfehlung an dich


----------



## neudarkness (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde auch was bauen wenn mich wer anleitet kein thema  wakü war das erste was mir eingefallen ist weil ich halt meistens lese crossfire = eier braten von den temps her :/ und das find ich nicht so toll weil ich am We wirklich viel und ausgedehnt zocke


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anleitung gibt es hier und anderswo im Netz jede Menge. Ich habe alles, was ich über wakü weiss, durch viel lesen und Videos ansehen gelernt, danach dann einfach durch ausprobieren.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wir helfen dir doch...
wir brauchn halt blos nen paar eckdaten...
preis? silent? farbig? durchsichtig? beleuchtung? model der grakas?


----------



## neudarkness (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

System sieht wie folgt aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vorne ist das bild nicht ganz drauf ( laut hersteller platz für 1 x 240 radiator )  
Mobo : Asrock 990fx extreme 3
Netzteil : Corsair Cx 750 Watt
CPU : Amd Fx 6350 ( mom mit einem Alpenföhn Broken 2 wo 2 fans montiert sind gekühlt )
GPU : Sapphire r9 280x dual-x u. Sapphire r9 280x vapor tri x ( <<die wollte ich bestellen bzw kriege sie günstig )
Ram : 2x2 gb gskill 1600 dim und 2x2 Corsair 1600 dim ( ging nur so sonst hätte es mit dem broken nicht gepasst)
1 ssd ( Kingston Hyper x 240 gb) und 1 hdd ( Seagate 1tb) die ich vorne verbaut hab,
sprich der Cage unten kann raus ich hab genug Speicherplatz) 
Case : Cooler Master HAf xb Evo 
Cooler Master: HAF XB EVO

will nur das es effizient gekühlt wird wie gesagt ich höre schwer mir fallen die geräusche von den fans kaum auf  nur eine heizung will ich nicht am schreibtisch stehen haben wie gesagt ich spiel viel und was bringen mir 2 grakas wenn die auf last abschmieren weil sie zu heiss werden


----------



## neudarkness (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

leuchten muss es nicht effizient kühlen reicht voll und ganz aus wie gesagt da ich viel spiele und das auch mal eine nacht durchgehend wenn ich frei habe möchte ich gerne fps einbrüche und sowas vermeiden weil die karten überhitzen dem wollte ich halt mit einer wakü entgegen wirken muss wie gesagt nicht viel schnick schnack haben


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am einfachsten dürfte es mit einem externen radiator sein. 
Das beste wird aber sein, wenn du einen separaten thread erstellst.


----------



## neudarkness (15. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hab jetzt mal gemessen und ich möchte ja auch nicht groß übertakten  3 kraken x31 würden passen , dazu gibt es für die grakas dann die NZXT G10 GPU-Adapter und EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF Copper Shim 7970/7950/280/280x ...Extern fände ich nicht so gut da ich auch viel auf lanpartys gehe und auch den rechner mal mitschleppe wenn ich auf geschäftsreise bin das hätte ich erwähnen sollen tut mir leid :x


----------



## JakPol (17. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Rechner ist mal wieder abgeschmiert. Lustigerweise in dem Moment, als die neuen Komponenten ankamen. Vielleicht schmollt er jetzt, weil er sieht, dass ich mit ihm unzufrieden bin. Falls sich jemand mit Fehlerdiagnose auskennt, freue ich mich sehr über tätige Mithilfe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...erzt-keinerlei-reaktion-mehr.html#post7842937


----------



## chischko (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



neudarkness schrieb:


> viel auf lanpartys gehe und auch den rechner mal mitschleppe wenn ich auf geschäftsreise bin


LAN Partys OK!.... Aber: 
 Nen Gaming Desktop PC auf Geschäftsreise mitschleppen!!! Klar doch!


----------



## bennySB (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> LAN Partys OK!.... Aber:
> Nen Gaming Desktop PC auf Geschäftsreise mitschleppen!!! Klar doch!



Nuss gestehen das ich das auch schonmal gemacht habe, aber da war ich auch erst 22 oder so xD


----------



## TSchaK (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Nuss gestehen das ich das auch schonmal gemacht habe, aber da war ich auch erst 22 oder so xD


Ich spiele auch immer mal mit dem Gedanken, aber der Rechner ist so groß und schwer da ist der Kofferraum voll [emoji1]


----------



## bennySB (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch immer mal mit dem Gedanken, aber der Rechner ist so groß und schwer da ist der Kofferraum voll [emoji1]



Wenigstens überlegst du es mitm Auto. 
Ich hatte nen Kumpel der hat seinen Rechner mitm Zug in nem riesigen Koffer mitgenommen.


----------



## TSchaK (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Wenigstens überlegst du es mitm Auto.
> Ich hatte nen Kumpel der hat seinen Rechner mitm Zug in nem riesigen Koffer mitgenommen.


Oh man, waren das noch Zeiten als ich den PC mit der Straßenbahn zur LAN gebracht hab...
Eine CPU hatte da mal das zeitliche gesegnet weil das gerüttelt zu viel und der kühler zu schwer war. (AMD Sempron 2600[emoji1] )


----------



## chischko (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Nuss gestehen das ich das auch schonmal gemacht habe, aber da war ich auch erst 22 oder so xD


Was für ne "Geschäftsreise" war das? Mit dem Auto halt irgendwo hin für länger? 

Ich bin knapp 30 und für nen internationalen Großkonzern tätig und entsprechend oft auf Meetings, Schulungen etc. in den USA, Frankreich, Belgien, AT, Japan usw....Ich fliege, fahre mit dem Zug und Auto, aber nen Desktoprechner mitzunehmen ist wohl die letzte Idee auf die ich kommen würde! 
Meist ist die einzige Zeit die man wirklich hat die Reise und dazu nehm ich mein Macbook mit Windows drauf mit und zocke AOE 2 oder C&C oder so im Zug/Flugzeug. Für mehr bleibt eh meist keine Zeit... und dann aber noch nen Deskptoprechner mitschleppen?? WIE DENN? Im Handgepäck? Den Monitor muss ich ja auch einplanen... Also ne hey Krampf erzählen manche Leute 


Back to topic: Ich überlege derzeit nen MoRa zu integrieren und den zu Hause laufne zu haben und auf LANs die internen Radis (420 oben+280 unten) laufen zu lassen. Ich hab die Norprene Schläuche (16/10) verbaut. Angeschlossen werden soll er via Koolance Schnellkupplungen (bereits mehrfach verbaut), und "umgeschalten" werden soll mittels Kuhelhahn o.Ä.  (Kreislauf im Gehäuse unterbrochen wenn der MoRa dran hängt, offen wenn ich auf ner LAN bin oder so und damit die Schnellkupplungen zum MoRa den Kreislauf unterbrechen. ). 

Gibt es Schottverschraubungen mit direkt integrierter Schnellkupplung von Koolance? Wenn nein: Welche Schottverschraubung kann man empfehlen? 
Welchen Kugelhahn kann man empfehlen?


----------



## GottesMissionar (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum willst du zuhause die internen Radis aus dem Kreislauf nehmen? Wär doch schade darum. 
2 Profile, 1 Standard-Takt-Profil (CPU/GPU) und hoch drehende Lüfter für unterwegs. Und ein OC-Profil mit niedrig drehenden Lüftern wenn Mora mittels Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen ist kommen mir sinnvoller vor.


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Koolence QD3 gibt's beide Seiten auch mit Schottverschraubung.
Hab die hier bei mir Liegen. Die warten noch auf den Einbau, der aber wahrscheinlich erst mit der Ankunft meines Heatkiller 4 Pro geschehen wird.


----------



## chischko (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nen weiteres Problem: Ich weiß nicht welche D5 Variante ich nehmen  soll bzw. welche VPP655 PWM??? Ich verwende nen Aquaero 5 und will dementsprechend natürlich  eine mit entsprechendem Anschluss. Kann ich dazu diese nehmen: Aquacomputer  D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5  Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany ? 

Und: Welchen Aufsatz soll ich nehmen? Ich hab mal diesen raus gesucht,  aber wie sieht es aus mit Geräuschentwicklung etc.? Kann mir da jemand  Hilfestellung geben? Watercool HEATKILLERÂ® D5-TOP | D5 AufsÃ¤tze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Warum willst du zuhause die internen Radis aus dem Kreislauf nehmen? Wär doch schade darum.
> 2 Profile, 1 Standard-Takt-Profil (CPU/GPU) und hoch drehende Lüfter für  unterwegs. Und ein OC-Profil mit niedrig drehenden Lüftern wenn Mora  mittels Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen ist kommen mir sinnvoller vor.



Gut ich mein das kann man natürlich machen... Mir geht's eben hauptsächlich um die Lautstärke also halt immer alle Radis laufen lassen ... Aber dann muss ich dennoch dn Kugelhahn einbauen um "aufzumachen" wenn der MoRa nicht dran hängt und die Schnellverschlüsse nicht besetzt sind. Aber nachdem ne LAN etwas 2 mal im Jahr is kommt das ganz gut... 



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Die Koolence QD3 gibt's beide Seiten auch mit Schottverschraubung.
> Hab die hier bei mir Liegen. Die warten noch auf den Einbau, der aber wahrscheinlich erst mit der Ankunft meines Heatkiller 4 Pro geschehen wird.



Auch mit 16/10er Anschluss? Hast Du mir nen Link oder so? Ich find die einfach nicht -.-


----------



## bennySB (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Was für ne "Geschäftsreise" war das? Mit dem Auto halt irgendwo hin für länger?
> 
> Ich bin knapp 30 und für nen internationalen Großkonzern tätig und entsprechend oft auf Meetings, Schulungen etc. in den USA, Frankreich, Belgien, AT, Japan usw....Ich fliege, fahre mit dem Zug und Auto, aber nen Desktoprechner mitzunehmen ist wohl die letzte Idee auf die ich kommen würde!
> Meist ist die einzige Zeit die man wirklich hat die Reise und dazu nehm ich mein Macbook mit Windows drauf mit und zocke AOE 2 oder C&C oder so im Zug/Flugzeug. Für mehr bleibt eh meist keine Zeit... und dann aber noch nen Deskptoprechner mitschleppen?? WIE DENN? Im Handgepäck? Den Monitor muss ich ja auch einplanen... Also ne hey Krampf erzählen manche Leute
> ...



Naja zu der Zeit war ich mal 4 Monate am Stück in Göttingen und mitm Auto packt man den Rechner und Monitor einfach in den Kofferraum und gut ist.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe gemeinde
Weiß jemand oder hat informationen zu diesen:
Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Deep Black | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Schnellkupplungen bezügluch durchflussminderung und sonstige Qualität? 

Bin immoment auf der Suche nach Schnellkupplungen 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind noch recht neu, glaube ich. 
Die (silbernen) koolance qd3 sind wohl bisher das Maß der Dinge im wakü-Bereich.


----------



## the_leon (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe über die alphacool noch nicht viel gutes gehört, da solltest du eher die Koolance nehmen!


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Andersrum: Hast du schlechtes gehört? Wenn ja, was, wo?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden mit alphacool. Allerdings kann ich nicht wirklich vergleichen, da ich bisher insgesamt nicht viel Erfahrung sammeln konnte und eben nicht viel von anderen Herstellern hatte.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (18. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> ich habe über die alphacool noch nicht viel gutes gehört, da solltest du eher die Koolance nehmen!


Wo hast die diese informationen denn her..?

@FeuerToifel:

In wiefern hat sich dein Durchfluss geändert? Denn bei den Schnellkopplungen von Phobya ist ja der widerstand schon sehr deutlich :s


----------



## chischko (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Koolance sind diefinitiv die bisher besten, die ich je verbaut hatte... die meisten anderen hatten erhebliche Durchflussminderungen, wobei die Koolance (ich hab ca. 12 verbaut in meinem Kreislauf) sind in Sachen Durchfluss kein bisschen bemerkbar machen...


----------



## SilverTobias90 (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind natürlich massig an schnellkopplungen 
Muss ich mal schauen, ansonsten bestelle ich die und teste sie einfach mal... 

Weiß jemand was für eine Leistung ein Innovatek Konvekt o-matic aufnehmen kann? 
Habe hier nehmlich noch einen rumliegen 
Ich schätze ihn so auf 75W..?!


----------



## Askin (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf die schnelle, welche 140mm Lüfter kann man bis 15€ kaufen? DANKE


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noctua redux, super Lager oder für ~17€ die Dead Silence


----------



## Askin (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke

also diese :

AeroCool Dead Silence Blue Edition 140mm (EN51622) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder diese : 

Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit denen haben ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Askin (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry ganz vergessen ..sind aber beide fürn Radi (Push) gedacht?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

spricht nix gegen, der noctua hat etwas mehr druck


----------



## Askin (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noctua´s sind bestellt und zwar die 1500er, was mir nun noch fehlt ist eine gute Lüftersteuerung. Aber bitte nicht für 5,25 Schacht, das hat mein Case nicht (Fractal Define S), auch dafür eine Idee?

*edite* werde wohl die NZXT GRID+ kaufen


----------



## JakPol (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Askin schrieb:


> Noctua´s sind bestellt und zwar die 1500er, was mir nun noch fehlt ist eine gute Lüftersteuerung. Aber bitte nicht für 5,25 Schacht, das hat mein Case nicht (Fractal Define S), auch dafür eine Idee?
> 
> *edite* werde wohl die NZXT GRID+ kaufen


Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | SteuergerÃ¤te | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Narbennarr (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dem Fall gibts nichts bessere als ein aquaero, für wakü-user ein muss


----------



## Askin (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade gelesen, das das Teil extrem warm werden soll ....bei mir würde es nicht im Luftstrom hängen, ist das ein Problem?


----------



## the_leon (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neue wird nicht so warm, das war die alte


----------



## TSchaK (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der aquaero 5 ist aber der alte...
Wenn aber nicht zu viele Lüfter dran hängen oder du ein Kühler ran machst ist das kein problem...


----------



## JakPol (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasserkühler drauf und nie wieder Wärmeprobleme: Aquacomputer WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r aquaero 5, G1/4 | SteuergerÃ¤te ZubehÃ¶r | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## GottesMissionar (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim 5er Pro hatte ich trotz Passivkühler massive Wärmeprobleme, wenn mehr als 1 Lüfter am Kanal hing. Andere im Forum hatten diese Probleme nicht. 
Hab aber aus Bequemlichkeit auch am 6er den Wasserkühlungsaufsatz darauf, wäre da aber nicht nötig.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann natürlich auch ein Aquaero 6 Pro oder XT nehmen und das Display abnehmen. Das ist nämlich nur geschraubt und gesteckt. Genauso können die Halterungen für den 5,25" Schacht entfernt werden und man hat nur die Platine mit den Anschlüssen, die man z.B. mit doppelseitigem Klebeband oder Klett im Gehäuse befestigen kann.
Die Bedienung ist komplett über die Aquasuite-Software möglich.


----------



## TSchaK (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch ein Aquaero 6 Pro oder XT nehmen und das Display abnehmen. Das ist nämlich nur geschraubt und gesteckt. Genauso können die Halterungen für den 5,25" Schacht entfernt werden und man hat nur die Platine mit den Anschlüssen, die man z.B. mit doppelseitigem Klebeband oder Klett im Gehäuse befestigen kann.
> Die Bedienung ist komplett über die Aquasuite-Software möglich.


Noch besser kann Geld nicht verbrannt werden


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach wo, das Display kann man bestimmt an wen mit ae5 lt verkaufen. Wenn das kompatibel ist.


----------



## TSchaK (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die aquaero 6 pro für 150€ kaufen um dann das Display für vielleicht 35 zu verkaufen? 
Da würde ich eher die 5 lt + kühler holen...oder am liebsten doch den 6 pro und Display dran lassen


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Bucht gibt es auch ab und an gebrauchte Aquaeros ohne Display, zwar oft "nur" die 4.xx er, aber die reichen ja auch dafür.


----------



## KempA (19. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab auf meinem 5 LT den Passivkühler und hatte bisher nie Probleme.


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich habe ein Problem mit meiner aquasuit. Die ist übelst träge. Sobald man ein Element anklickt, dauert es ewig, bis es ausgewählt wurde. Das Kopieren von Elementen in den Pages dauert mit unter mehr als 30 sekunden 

Habt Ihr das auch?


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aktualisier die Aquasuite mal auf die Version 2015-9. Damit haben bei mir diese "Trägheitsprobleme" aufgehört.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sonst ist der pc ganz normal von der gescjwindgkeit?
also das phänomen tritt nich aufn desktop und sonstwo auf?

wenn nich dann würd ichs mit neuinstalln ma versuchn... hat bei mir damals geholfn alse immer nach start indtand abgeschmirt ist


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der 2015-3 und der 2015-6 hatte ich ach diese Lags. Ich vermute das das Problem mit dem .NetFramework zusammenhängt. Mit der 2015-9 hab ich das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. Der Rechner ist neu (i7 5820k + 16 GB). Zum Test der Wakü hab ich eine Schnellinstallation von win7 hingerotzt und gleich das .Net 4.5 installiert. Ich meine, die aktuelle Version 2015-9 installiert zu haben. Trotztdem treten diese Lags auf. 

Der Rechner ist ansonsten flink  Im Desktopbetrieb treten keine schwächen auf. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass sowohl CPU-Z als auch der HWMonitor schon ihre Zeit brauche, bis sie gestartet sind (so ca. 5 bis 10 sekunden) bzw. bis sie die Daten haben. Meine aber, dass das normal war, weil je die Daten erst ausgelesen werden müssen. Wenn die aber gestartet sind, dann gibts keine Probleme mehr. Prime95 läuft auch stabil (bei 40° CPU temp)


----------



## the_leon (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lahme HDD, statt SSD??


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine HDD sollte aber nicht 30 Sekunden denkpause bei der Aquasuite einlegen.
Vlt Konflikte mit Antiviren Software?


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SSD ist eine Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB (auch die Installation von Win7 ging sehr schnell)

Antivieren Software habe ich noch nicht drauf.  

Das win7 dient in erster Linie nur dazu, die Wakü zu testen. Ich will dann auf win10 umsteigen und nochmal neu installieren. Demzufolge habe ich auch keine updates von win7 installiert, geschweige denn das SP1. Kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte sein das da eine alte Version vom Framework drauf ist, aber das weiß ich so ausm stegreif nicht....


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na ich habe die .NET 4.5 installiert, also eigentlich die neuste Version. Ich guck aber noch mal nach


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5-10s zum straten von cpu z und hwmonitor?
das geht bei mir fast instand...ich glaub es könnt wirklich am framework liegn^^
muss aber erstma dieaquasuite neu installn...hab gestern auf wi 10 geupgradet und iwi klappts ned mit der aquasuite... als hatte win 8.1 drauf... denke ich musse einfach nur neu installen... alle andren programme gingen auch ohne neue instalation


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt mehre Sicherheitsupdates für das .NetFramework.
Das SP1 könnte auch nicht schaden.


----------



## DoertyHarry (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab das alte eckige EK D5 top aber ich hab keinen vergleich zu den neuen runden tops ob diese etwas leiser sind obwohl meine pumpe eher laut ist auf maximaler umdrehung... ( hochfrequentes fiepen) aber mit headset hört man es nicht.


----------



## the_leon (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will nen Radi um lakieren...
Einmal in Nitro baden lassen und evtl. Noch im Rohrreiniger sollte die Farbe runterbekommen, oder??
Und der Radi wird auch überleben....


----------



## the_leon (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will nen Radi um lakieren...
Einmal in Nitro baden lassen und evtl. Noch im Rohrreiniger sollte die Farbe runterbekommen, oder??
Und der Radi wird auch überleben....


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben mal Battlefront gespielt und nach 2 Runden hatte mein Wasser bei 21°Raumtemperatur schon 34,6° (bei 750 RPM).

Ich brauch mehr Fläche..

Denkt ihr die Aquastream schafft auf 65 Hz genügend Durchfluss für CPU, GPU, Mora 3 extern, 420er Radi, 280er Radi, AGB?
In dem Zug könnte ich dann auch auf einen 16/10-Schlauch umsteigen (hat doch bestimmt minimal mehr Durchfluss, oder?).


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie viel fläche haste denn?

battlefront schon drausn? damn ich bekom vor lauter prüfung lernen garnix mit xD


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Derzeit einen 420/30 und einen 280/45.
Im Sommer bei GTA 5 hatte ich über 40°


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich komm im 500rpm moduss nedma auf 37°C xD... kla heizn die 2kerne mehr auch nochn bissl aber das ks ev n bissel wenig.... bissl mehr als reserve kann nich schaden...
ich hab 2 dicke (glau  45er) radis mit je 480 verbaut...
temperaturregelung über die aquaero...fängt an mit 500trpm und hlrt normalerweise bei so 800-850auf da das aktuel reicht um bei 28°C bei 20-22°C raumtemp zu bleibn


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde halt gerne noch en Mora intergrieren, welchen ich per Schnellkupplungen trennen kann.
Jedoch hab ich große Bedenken ob meine Aquastream XT schafft nen ausreichenden Durchfluss zu halten (und das möglichst leise).


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Ausreichend" ist alles über 30l/h.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm... keine ahnung... ich hab ne ddc 1 welche es geschaft hat meine 2x 480er und meine benchkonstruktion  ( nen nova und 10 alukülrippen (weisn namen nimmer) zu durchströmen)... hab zwar kein durchflussmesser...aaaaber die temps sind nicht weiter gestiegen...sogar etwas gesunken...somit war genug wasserbewegung vorhanden....
teste es aus...wenn nötig kauf dir ne andre pumpe^^ ich hab meine ddc auf 75% laufn...weiter kann ichse per ppweradjust nicht runterregeln...aber bei 75% hörst du sie quasi kaum noch...nirnoch n ganz leises surren das verschwindet wenn man das case zumacht


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem, die AS schafft das. Bei mir muss die AS 3 Radiatoren, einen CPU und einen GPU Kühler sowie AGB stemmen und macht das bei 55Hz und ca. 80 L/h. Bei 65Hz hatte ich, wenn ich mich noch richtig errinnere, ca. 100 l/h


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre es bei diesem Kreislauf: AGB->Aquastream XT->GPU->MoRa3 360/420->CPU->420er Radi->280er Radi->AGB besser auf einen 16/10-Schlauch umzusteigen? Derzeit benutze ich 11/8. Und wie würdet ihr das mit den Schnellkupplungen genau machen?

Intern hab ich ja das Aquaero. Wie würdet ihr die Lüfter des MoRas steuern? Ich dachte an eine 5,25"-Lüftersteuerung und ein Labotnetzteil.
Ich will die Lüfter nämlich NICHT ans Aquaero hängen. Das wäre erstens vielleicht was viel für den PAssivkühler und 2. möchte ich alles so haben, dass ich nur die Schnellverschlüsse ziehen muss und dann kann ich den PC mitnehmen.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es kommt nicht direkt nur auf die menge der radiatoren sondern auch auf di gröse an...
bei 3x 120ern hötest weit weniger wiederstand wie ich mit 2x 480ern...
also um das sinvoll zu gestalten ob die aussgae hilft...soltest du die gröse der radis sagn^^


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du mich?
Hatte doch oben geschrieben dass ich derzeit einen 420er Radi mit einer 30er Dicke und einen 280er mit 45 habe 

Ich dachte damals echt dass die Kühlfläche für das System locker reicht, aber da hab ich mich wohl leider geirrt :/


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meinte boober... als ich anfing zu schreib war der post mitm 11/8er dchlauch nochned da^^

was denkst du warum ich meine wakü so overkilled ausgelegt hab?
wollte es leise und kühl... und so viel mehr kostet das gleiche model ne nummernoder 2 nummern gröser auch nich...


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also en Mora3 mit 9 Lüftern und nem Standfuß kostet schonmal 400€. Dann brauch ich noch die Lüftersteuerung und die neue Verschlauchung. Und ich weiß noch net wie das überhaupt funktionieren soll, damit ich das einfach alles abziehen kann und den Rechner dann mitnehmen kann


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

na dunbrauchstn überbrückungststück daste statt des mora reinbastelst... also musste teile der schnellkuplung schonmal doppelt kaufn...
11/8 is der querschnjt nich geringer als das g1/4zoll gewinde?


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und an den Mora 2 Kugelhähne?


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wiso kugelhähne?
schnellkuplung is doch viel einfacher...
mora raus..verbindungsstück rein und kanstn mitnehm....

so müstest ja ima umverschlauch...so klipse den schlauch einfach nur rein


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

stimmt, die Größe der Radis is ja auch nicht ganz uninteressant. 3x140er mit 30mm, 2x140er mit 45mm und 2x120er mit 20mm. Alles Alphacool Produkte. Die haben großen Lamellenabstand und bremsen die Durchfluss net so stark.

Die Größe des Durchmessers bei den Schläuchen spielt keine Rolle. Größerer Durchmesser = mehr Volumen = System träger. Aber für die Kühlleistung absolut irrelevant (es sei denn, der Durchfluss fällt stark ab, also sagen wir mal weniger als 5 oder 10 l/h. Dann dürfte man tatsächlich einen Unterschied messen können)


----------



## Grestorn (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lange die Wassertemperatur eine gewisse Grenze nicht überschreitet, ist doch alles ok. 35° finde ich nicht dramatisch. Denk dran, je höher der Unterschied zwischen Wasser- und Umgebungstemperatur, desto mehr Energie kann der Radiator auch abführen. Was auch der Grund ist, warum die Wassertemperatur bei einer konstanten Energieaufnahme des Rechners bis zu einem Gewissen Grad steigt und diese dann aber auch nicht mehr überschreitet.


----------



## bennySB (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Und an den Mora 2 Kugelhähne?



Oder mach einfach nach draußen zwei Schnellkupplungen und verbinde die intern über t Stücke miteinander. 
Zwischen die z Stücke kommt dann ein Kugelhahn und somit kannst dann den Bypass auf oder zu machen.


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde 35° auch okay. Die Temps der CPU (maximal 58° nach 3 Stunden Battlefront mit OC auf  4,25 GHz) und der GPU (mit leichtem OC maximal 52°) sind ja auch okay.
Aber im Sommer werdens aber leider wieder über 40 und das wird dann eben dementsprechend laut.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

50°C unter wasser an der graka? im winter?
ich komm nich über 42 xD un das mit im schnitt 700rpm


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt eben auch aufs Spiel an.
Bei Battlefront wird sie mit OC 52°. Bei den meisten anderen Spielen bleibt sie unter 50. Das ist in meinen Augen aber ein absoluter Topwert. Die 290x ist ein kleiner Hitzkopf und deshalb sind 52° völlig in Ordnung.
Unter Luft hat die Karte immer 95° erreicht und dann automatisch heruntergetaktet (bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, ohne OC).


----------



## Nachty (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meiner 980 TI (OC) sind 50° Standart! +- 2° Witcher 3


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mir eben gekommen ist, ist dass ich auch einfach ein neues Gehäuse nehmen könnte.
Dabei dachte ich an das Enthoo Primo.
Wie ich sehe hasta du das ja auch Nachty. Darf ich fragen welche Radis du verbaut hast und wie es mit der Frischluftzufuhr ins Gehäuse klappt?
Denn wenn ich jetzt z.B. zwei 480er Radis (evtl 60er Dicke), mit 9/18 Noiseblocker PL2 und eben das Gehäuse kaufe, bin ich nur etwas über dem Preis der Mora-Nachrüstung und mein PC bleibt komplett beweglich (und natürlich gibts so auch kein Stress mit der Steuerung und den Kupplungen,...).
Meine aktuellen Radis könnte ich dann ja genau wie das Gehäuse verkaufen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Primo unten mit 480er aufpassen, wegen der Breite!
Da passen nur die Nexxxos rein , mit ihren 12,X cm


----------



## Nachty (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oben 480er (45) mit push/pull unten 360er Monta auch push/pull

Unte zieht Luft rein auch von vorne und hinten kommt Luft rein oben geht dann alles raus!


----------



## KempA (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werde ich mir das alles mal genau anschauen und das vorm nächsten Sommer durchziehen. Vielleicht schon im Dezember.
Momentan würde ich zwei 480er Nexxos favorisieren. Oben einen 45er und unten einen 60er, beide Push/Pull. Hätte ich dann noch genügend Platz für ein paar Lüfter um Frischluft vorne und hinten reinzupusten (aktuell habe ich wegen des 420er keinen Platz mehr für Gehäuselüfter)? An welcher Stelle könnte man bei so einer Konfig denn die Pumpe, den AGB und ein Aquaero 5 LT unterbringen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero ist leicht, einfach mit der entsprechenden Halterung in einen Laufwerksschacht. Ich hab den Innenraum vom primo gerade nicht zu 100% im Kopf, daher kann ich da zu pumpe und agb nix sagen.

Edit: pumpe mit einer passenden Halterung auf den Radi im Boden? Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Kommt auf die pumpe an.


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufpassen beim Primo: wenn unten ein 140er verbaut werden soll, dann entweder 2*140er oder bei mehr Lüftern dann entsprechend die Seitenfront rausnehmen. Dann hat man oben aber keine Einschübe mehr 
Also entweder Radis für 120er Lüfter nehmen oder bei 140er Lüftern maximal 2fach.


----------



## boober (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, kurzes Update: habe mein Aquasuite Problem gelöst. Windoof hat im Hintergrund das SP1 runtergeladen und installiert. Seit dem gehts sehr flüssig. Ob es jetzt an dem fehlenden SP1 lag oder an dem im Hintergrund runterladen, ka... Is mir auch wurscht, läuft jedenfalls...

Danke an alle, die sich kurz reingehängt und mitgedacht haben


----------



## Sebbi12392 (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus. Ich hab nen Mora 360 Pro und will damit eine 4790k sowie 2 GTX 780 
Und die Spannungswandler des MSI Z97 MPower Max AC Kühlen.

Wollte alles über denn Mora machen. Wird das wohl Kühl genug der soll ich noch einen 240er Radi einbauen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das reicht locker.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (20. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also der Mora längst. Gut. Ich hab nähmlich immer das Gefühl gehabt das der 240er im Case eher die Temperaturen verschlechtert als verbessert hat


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die wassertemp wird mit dem 240 vielleicht um ein paar Grad sinken. Was gleichzeitig auch heisst, die Lüfter können noch ein wenig mehr gedrosselt werden. Ich denke aber nicht, dass ein 240er zusätzlich zum mora groß was für die temps der cpu und gpu's bringt. 
Kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK was ich auch noch gesehen habe. 
Meien beiden Grakas haben einmal einen Fullcover EK kühler und einmal einem Alphacool nexxos GPX wo nur der chip aktiv gekühlt wird weils denn EK nicht mehr gab. 
Unter last hab ich bis zu 10 grad Temperatur unterschied zwischen denn beiden Grafikkarten
Wie kann ich das noch ein bissle optimieren
Ich hab den. EK kühler oben und denn alphacool unten das Luft an die lammelen kommt


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch ganz normal, dass die obere Karte wärmer ist. Du kannst nun natürlich nach einem zweiten kühler von ek oder alphacool suchen und schauen, ob das was ändert..


----------



## KempA (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Aquaero ist leicht, einfach mit der entsprechenden Halterung in einen Laufwerksschacht. Ich hab den Innenraum vom primo gerade nicht zu 100% im Kopf, daher kann ich da zu pumpe und agb nix sagen.
> 
> Edit: pumpe mit einer passenden Halterung auf den Radi im Boden? Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Kommt auf die pumpe an.



Aber dann würde ich doch Kühlleistung verschenken wenn ich den Radi "zustelle"?
Pumpe ist ne Aquastream XT. 

Geplant ist wie gesagt oben und unten ein 480er.
Dann muss ich ja unten die Laufwerksschächte herausnehmen. Bieten die oberen Laufwerksschächte (die können ja drin bleiben, oder?) dann einen Boden auf den man die Pumpe stellen kann? Dann wäre nur noch der AGB ein Problem.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von den Festplattenkäfigen muss auf jeden Fall der untere raus, wenn du da einen 60mm dicken Radi in push-pull verbauen willst. 
Der radi im Boden pustet doch rein, also kann die pumpe nix blockieren. Die pumpe bekommt dann nur eben direkt die Luft vom radi ab. 
Schau dir mal "project n.v." an, dort sind zB die pumpen auf dem einen radi gestellt.


----------



## varg01 (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

kennt einer diesen Radiator?
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_dtc9N11pHgX3pHajQta2d6Q2c

Ist das nen Alphacool?


----------



## Nachty (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sollte einer sein


----------



## Trash123 (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KempA: so weit ich weiß bietet das Primo auf der MB Rückseite, hinter den HDD Halterungen Platz für die Pumpe. Schaue dir mal Bilder oder Videos im www vom Primo an.


----------



## varg01 (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke


----------



## Nachty (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja dort ist eine Halterung für die Pumpe liegt unten vor dem Netzteil aber die Aquastream XT passt da eher schlecht hin musste meine weiter nach aussen verlegen und neue Löcher bohren, ne DDC passt da besser rein !

Die Festplattenhalter habe ich alle ausgebaut da ich eh nur SSD's habe


----------



## KempA (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch nur noch SSDs drin (HDDs sind mir inzwischen viel zu laut).
Ich will meine Aqustream wieder auf en Shoggy schrauben und das Shoggy dann einfach mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf den Boden kleben. Dann kann ich die Pumpe ja beliebig platzieren. Wäre auf diese Art und Weise Platz vorm Netzteil?


----------



## Nachty (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja habs bei mir so hingezaubert schaut gut aus die Verkabelung, würgs


----------



## KempA (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich finds super 
Danke dir!


----------



## Nachty (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser sind 2 45er Radis 60er Hilft hier nicht viel da müssen die Lüfter doch schon 1200 RPM laufen gerade getestet! Aber das is viel zu laut. Hatte den 360er halt noch vom anderen Case über, naja wat solls


----------



## KempA (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werd ich doch besser 45er nehmen, ich will die Lüfter so langsam wie möglich drehen lassen.
Mich stören meine aktuellen schon wenn sie schneller als 750RPM sind.
Muss auch noch schauen welche Lüfter es diesmal genau werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Besser sind 2 45er Radis 60er Hilft hier nicht viel da müssen die Lüfter doch schon 1200 RPM laufen gerade getestet! Aber das is viel zu laut. Hatte den 360er halt noch vom anderen Case über, naja wat solls



Bei den Nexxxos/Phobya sind die Lamellenanstände so groß, das es kaum schnelle Lüfter brauch.


----------



## Nachty (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber es lohnt nicht extra ein Monsta Radi dort einzubauen, so brauchst auch weniger Kühlwasser!


----------



## Noxxphox (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja die menge des kühlwasser isja relativ xD
vkrausgesetzt zu pumpst keine 500l im kreis...
ich hab bei mir knapp 1,5l drin wenn ich mich richtig erinnere....

hab das wasser seit fast nem jahr nimemr getasucht sondern nur 3x 500ml flaschen bei derninebtriebnahme..seitdem beim entlern das wasser immer wiederverwendet^^

aba die 1,5kg fallen bei dem 900d auch nimma auf...ks so oder so schwer genug xD


----------



## IssaP (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max

Kannst du schon was zu den neuen Alphacool Schnellkupplungen sagen? Eigentlich gab es ja sonst keine Alternativen zu den QD3, die neuen Alphacools sind ja im Gegensatz dazu schon preislich sehr attraktiv, wenn dann die Leistung auch stimmt wären sie schon eine Überlegung wert (allerdings habe ich schon gesehen, dass der O-Ring bei den Alphacools ähnlich wie bei den VL3N außen liegt, was seinerzeit zu stärkeren Verschleißerscheinung geführt hat).


----------



## VJoe2max (21. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IssaP: Ich hab dazu heute schon ne ganze Menge geschrieben und bereite auch gerade einen kleinen Durchflusstest im direkten Vergleich zu den QD3 vor - allerdings dort wo man mich immer findet und wo das Motto gilt: "Wir machen euch kalt ...aber leise!" . 

Was die mechanisch  etwas ungünstige Lage des O-Rings betrifft hast du recht, aber das betraf vor allem Kupplungen mit schlechter Passung (z.B. diese VL3-Kopien). Alphacool hat bei denen Neuen auch noch ein Backup für die Dichtung eingebaut und die passen auch besser . Über alles gesehen würde ich sie zwar nicht auf QD3-Niveau verorten aber für den Preis sind sie wirklich mehr als Ordnung.


----------



## IssaP (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, ich habe den Test gefunden, danke dafür!

Für mich persönlich sind zwar eher die QD3 interessant aber wie du schon im Test schreibst füllen die Kupplungen die wichtige Lücke zwischen Koolance und den anderen umfunktionierten Schnellkupplungen.


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus wollte mal fragen mit wie viel Ausgaben ich rechnen
muss wenn ich meinen Prozessor und mein GraKa kühlen will.
Der Block für die GraKa würde ich mir warscheinlich gebraucht 
kaufen da es ihn so nicht mehr häufig gibt.


----------



## DoertyHarry (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kommt ganz drauf an wo du die Teile kaufst, welche Hardware du hast und ob das deine erste Wakü ist zwecks altlasten. (AGB, Pumpe, Schlauch) 

MfG DörtyHarry

Edit: und wie viel Platz in deinem Gehäuse ist ( 3x120 Radiator ist ein  bisschen teurer als 1x360 Radiator).


----------



## illousion (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kester schrieb:


> Servus wollte mal fragen mit wie viel Ausgaben ich rechnen
> muss wenn ich meinen Prozessor und mein GraKa kühlen will.
> Der Block für die GraKa würde ich mir warscheinlich gebraucht
> kaufen da es ihn so nicht mehr häufig gibt.



Du darfst auf jeden Fall nicht an der falschen stelle sparen, Gute Lüfter, guter Schlauch, gute Fittings sind wichtig, sonst macht dir das kein Spaß. Rechne pauschal mit 500€, wunder dich nciht falls es doch mehr werden sollte und freu dich wenn du drunter bleibst 

Ansonsten wenn man genauer rechnen möchte:

Pumpe ~60€
AGB ~40€
Radiatoren ~100€
Anschlüsse ~80€
CPU Kühler ~50€
Grakakühler gebraucht ~30€
Lüfter min. 60€
Tubing 15€

Macht 435€
Es geht natürlich auch günstiger, z.b. Pumpe + AGB als Kombo kannst du für 35€ bekommen, Als lüfter könnte man billigere benutzen, ich habe allerdings auch kein Plan wie viel Radaitorfläche du brauchst. Wenn du noch nen DFM + Überwachung haben willst kannste noch mal 100€ drauf rechnen, etc..


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antworten  
Also Altlasten habe ich keine ,
Platz hätte ich für 1x280mm oben und 1x280mm vorne
in meinem Define R5. Festplattenkäfige würden Rausfliegen
aber 5Zoll Schächte bleiben oben drin. 
Gekühlt werden müsste halt mein i5 welcher im moment 
auf 4Ghz läuft ich aber eigentlich noch etwas weiter drücken 
wollte und meine 7970 welche auf Standard-Takt läuft da 
sie an Luft arg laut ist.
Könnte mir jemand eine Bsp. Liste erstellen ? Ob hier im Thread
oder als PN ist mir egal.
Danke Schonmal


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich fang mal an!
2x280mm ist 30 radiator
1 Phobya UC-2 Kühler
Alphacool Laing DDC mit TOP (gibz als Bundle)
Phobya Balancer 250agb
4NB-PK2 Lüfter
Anschlüsse 13/10mm
Tygon Schlauch 13/10 (oder 12,9/9,5??)
Ablasshahn
GPU Fullcover kühler


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus.

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Aquaero 6xt.
Und zwar drehen sich a keine Lüfter und b klackert der di ganze Zeit und schaltet automatisch ununterbrochen die anzeigeseiten durch auch wenn derrechner aus ist.
Sobald ich dann denn Strom abschalten geht er aus.

Die Lüfter hab ich mit 4 noctua na sec 1 Verlängerungen an denn aquaero angeschlossen


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Also, ich fang mal an!
> 2x280mm ist 30 radiator
> 1 Phobya UC-2 Kühler
> Alphacool Laing DDC mit TOP (gibz als Bundle)
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort 
Werde mir die Teile mal zusammensuchen und mich gegebenenfalls nochmal
Privat bei dir melden falls das ok für dich ist


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK scheint zu gehen. Hab jetzt andere Lüfterkabel genommen.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage, es herrscht ja die Meinung, die Temperatur unterscheidet sich an der wärmsten und kältesten Stelle im Kreislauf nur um wenige Grad, wieso ist dann meine eine GPU immer gut 10° wärmer als die andere? 

Kreislauf ist:
Agb-Pumpe-240x45-CPU-480x30-280x60-GPU1-GPU2-Agb


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind sie nahbeeinander? backplate?
denke die rückseitige wärme hat schuld dran...also nich komplett aba so 3-5°C wär mal n anfang einer erklärung^^
naja ev is da zwischendrin das wasser doch minimal wärmer?


----------



## VJoe2max (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie groß der Unterschied innerhalb des Kreislaufs ist, hängt von der Heizleistung die die gekühlten Komponenten ins Wasser abgeben und vom Durchfluss ab. Wenn du die Heizleistung einer Karte und den Durchfluss kennst, kannst du ziemlich exakt ausrechnen wie groß der Temperaturunterschied zwischen ein und Auslass der Karte maximal sein kann (das kann man natürlich auch für den ganzen Kreislauf machen - dann halt mit der gesamten Heizleistung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kannst du ausrechnen wie stark die erste Karte das Wasser aufheizt, welches dann zur zweiten fließt. Wenn der Durchfluss nicht extrem im Keller und die Heizleistung gleichzeitig extrem hoch ist, sind derartige Temperaturunterschiede aber nicht vorhanden. Alles was über die berechnete Temperaturdifferenz hinaus geht hat definitiv andere Ursachen und nichts mit der Wakü zu tun. Darunter fällt als erstes die Tatsache, dass die Schätzwerte die von irgendwelcher Hardwaresensoren ausgespuckt werden nicht selten grob daneben liegen. Auch schlecht montierte Kühler können dazu führen dass eine Komponenten schlechter gekühlt als eine andere - falls es nicht die Sensoren sind. Wärmestrahlung von der anderen Karten oder anderen nahe dran sitzender heißer Hardware kann u. U. zwar auch die Werte der Hardwaresensorik verfälschen aber in der Regel nicht stark.

Prüf mal den Sitz des Kühler bei der betroffen Karte .


----------



## Thaddou (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine Frage und zwar welche Schlauchdicke ist besser 13/10er oder 16/10????


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 knickt nicht so leicht ab... aber mir persönlich gefällt er nichso gut...
schon weil ich dann nicht durch die kleinen önungen an der seite hinters mainboardtrai kommen würde^^ ich setze seit jetzt... jo 1jahr wo ich meine wakü besitze auf 13/10 und hate nie probleme mit abknicken oder ähnlichem


----------



## Thaddou (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke ich wäre auch zu 13/10 tendiert


----------



## Thaddou (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 50x50x150 mm  RöhrenAGB für folgendes ausreicht:
1x360er Radiator 45mm
1x420er Radiator 30mm
1x CPU Kühlblock
1xGPU Kühlblock


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaddou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab eine Frage und zwar welche Schlauchdicke ist besser 13/10er oder 16/10????


Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist 16/10 stabiler. Wenn man aber sowieso mit winkeln arbeitet, sind knicke eh selten möglich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaddou schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 50x50x150 mm  RöhrenAGB für folgendes ausreicht:
> 1x360er Radiator 45mm
> 1x420er Radiator 30mm
> 1x CPU Kühlblock
> 1xGPU Kühlblock



Ja klar. Musst halt ca. 4 mal nachfüllen.


----------



## Thaddou (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber würde es besser sein für die wakü oder die temps wenn ich einen 50x50x250 mm nehme??


----------



## Hummel_1980 (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das hat keinen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen. Ein AGB mit mehr Fassungsvermögen erleichtert dir nur die Befüllung.


----------



## Thaddou (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke nen 250mm ist mir nämlich auch n bisschen groß


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab schon leichte platzprobleme mit meinem 150er AGB  aber reichen tut der auch locker.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe ganze 2 winkel drin... und das nur weil ich hinterm mainbaord tray das langführe...wäre ohne da nicht gegangen... ohne wäre nur vornedran gegangen und dann hätte ich alles chlöuche abmachn müssn um was auszutauschn...so nur den schLuch der entsprechenden kompnente^^
aber auch mit 13/10 gehen schöne bögen...hab einen drin vom spawakühler  zum grakakühler


----------



## bennySB (23. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist dann ja nur noch abhängig von der Wassertemperatur und der Umgebungstemperatur. 
Umso wärmer desto eher knickt etwas. 
Im Normalfall sind 13/10 er Schläuche aber mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, hab irgendwie Schwierigkeiten mein System entlüftet zu bekommen und das Wasser scheint trotz d5 Pumpe nur langsam zu laufen. Was meint ihr dazu?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du es lohnt sich in dem Zustand schon zu befüllen? Du wirst den Kreislauf ja vor dem ersten Start des Rechners sicher noch mal ändern müssen, oder hast du vor das Chaos so zu belassen und Provisorien wie die Kunststoff-Doppeltülle unter dem AB so zu verwenden?

Es fehlen außerdem Bilder von der Vorderseite. So kann man nicht erkennen wie der Kreislauf aufgebaut ist. Da ergeben sich viele Fragen:
Wo sitzt die Pumpe? Kommt der Pumpeneinlass unmittelbar nach dem AB? Ist der Wasserspiegel im AB höher als der Pumpeneinlass? Wurden die Komponenten vor der Befüllung gereinigt und ggfl. einer Sichtkontrolle unterzogen? Warum ist der AB nur minimal befüllt. Wo liegt der oberste Punkt im Kreislauf. Gibt es auf der Vorderseite irgendwelche Luftfallen im System. Hast du das Gehäuse während Entlüftens mal gekippt?

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten wo das der Hund begraben sein kann. Zudem braucht es u. U. seine Zeit bis die Pumpe so einen Kreislauf in Schwung gebracht hat, damit man ihn vernünftig entlüften kann - speziell wenn er so chaotisch verschlaucht ist. Ob D5 oder nicht spiel da nicht die entscheidende Rolle. Die Pumpe ist nicht stärker als viele andere und kann beim Entlüften von chaotischen Kreisläufen auch keine Wunder vollbringen.


----------



## chischko (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gegen schlechten Durchfluss hilt meiner Erfahung nach immer das System mal 2-3 Stunden laufen zu lassen und immer wieder ordentlich zwischendurch in verschiedene Richtungen dabei vorsichtig aber deutlich zu kippen.... so hab ich mich von 40 L/h auf 70 L/h hoch geschüttelt (klingt jetzt komisch!^^)...


----------



## sh4sta (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den externen Radi mit den Anschlüssen nach oben und tiefer als das Gehäuse halten. Luft steigt nach oben....so bekommst Du den externen Part besser/schneller Entlüftet. Ansonsten einfach mal die Fragen aus VJoe2max "abarbeiten"^^


greetz


----------



## P2063 (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze Heimwerkernoob-Frage: Ich hätte gern eine AGB-Pumpe-Kombi (voraussichtlich DDC oder D5 Photon) am Mora montiert. Wie macht man das am besten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am einfachsten dürfte kleben sein. Oder Kabelbinder. 
Aber am besten ist natürlich verschrauben, dafür musst du allerdings in den mora, also in die Blende, Löcher bohren.


----------



## chischko (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



P2063 schrieb:


> kurze Heimwerkernoob-Frage: Ich hätte gern eine AGB-Pumpe-Kombi (voraussichtlich DDC oder D5 Photon) am Mora montiert. Wie macht man das am besten?



Dazu wäre erstmal notwendig wo genau du ihn haben willst und wie viel Platz Du hast etc. Evtl. ne kleine Skizze/Bilder? Gibt ja unendlich viel Möglichkeiten


----------



## JakPol (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin grade auf der verzweifelten suche nach G48. Zwei Tankstellen und ein Baumarkt kannten das noch nicht mal.  Da gibt's nur generischen Frostschutz in blau oder rot. Kann man sowas auch nehmen? Ansonsten bestell ich jetzt eben nochmal innovatek protect...


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meins damals bei kaufland bekommen. Hab zugeschlagen, weil es das für 25% des eigentlichen Preises gab.
Sonst hätte ich das nie gekauft, 15€ für eineinhalb Liter, wovon man vielleicht 100ml benötigt...


----------



## JakPol (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay.  Bei ATU gibt's sowohl G48 als auch G30. Was nem ich jetzt eher für Alu/Kupfer gemischten Kreislauf?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist eher eine Frage für die Spezialisten hier. Ich habe bisher nix mit Alu-Kühlern gemacht.


----------



## DOcean (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Okay.  Bei ATU gibt's sowohl G48 als auch G30. Was nem ich jetzt eher für Alu/Kupfer gemischten Kreislauf?




http://www.glysantin.de/fileadmin/Files/Downloads/Folder/basf_glysantin_Zulassungen_A4_d.pdf

das billigte von denen sollte reichen

EDIT noch mehr Infos:
MAS Fahrzeugtechnik-KÃ¼hlmittel

-> nie mischen das Zeug... !


----------



## P2063 (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Aber am besten ist natürlich verschrauben, dafür musst du allerdings in den mora, also in die Blende, Löcher bohren.



gut, kleben hätte ich mir fast denken können 

aber bin eher Fan der verschaubungsvariante. Lässt sich die Blende demontieren um die entsprechenden Löcher rein zu bekommen? Bei meine Glück bohre ich sonst garantiert die Rohre an...


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Demontieren muss gehen, ist ja schließlich auch irgendwie montiert worden 
Die blenden sind wahrscheinlich vernietet, müssten dann also aufgebohrt und hinterher ersetzt werden.


----------



## JakPol (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> http://www.glysantin.de/fileadmin/Files/Downloads/Folder/basf_glysantin_Zulassungen_A4_d.pdf
> 
> das billigte von denen sollte reichen
> 
> ...


Hm. Und was davon will ich jetzt? Klingt für mich, als sollte ich G33 oder G40 nehmen. Oder doch lieber Inno Protect?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten wäre ja, den Alu-kram aus dem loop zu verbannen.


----------



## DOcean (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht so eine großen Kopf machen, viele kommen ganz ohne gut klar, G48 reicht, alles andere ist "Gewissen-Beruhigung" meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## illousion (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also du könntest ja rein theoretisch es mit G48 ausprobieren und eine Opferanode in den AGB hängen, das heißt du hängst da nen stück Magnesium rein und falls korrosion stattfinden sollte siehst du dann, dass sich das Magnesium langsam verabschiedet. Dann solltest du allerdings nicht ward bis das weg ist, weil du dir ansonsten Kühlstrukturen verstopfen könntest


----------



## bennySB (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> nicht so eine großen Kopf machen, viele kommen ganz ohne gut klar, G48 reicht, alles andere ist "Gewissen-Beruhigung" meiner Meinung nach...



Mit Gewissen beruhigen hat es leider bei Alu nicht viel auf sich.

Recht hast du bei reinen Kreisläufen aus einem Material, aber sobald Edel und Unedel aufeinander treffen verliert leider unedel.


----------



## JakPol (24. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetzt doch nochmal die ~3,50 Versandkosten draufgelegt und Inno Protect Konzentrat bestellt. Hat bisher wunderbar funtkioniert, wirds auch weiter tun. 

Und @Toifel, nein, ich lasse die Coras im Kreislauf, immerhin will ich ja nach wie vor versuchen, die Kiste weitestgehend passiv zu kühlen :p


----------



## boober (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage dazu: ich habe kein Alu-Kram in meinem Kreislauf. Reicht da nicht auch einfach Desti-Wasser?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, mache ich nicht anders.


----------



## Skaugen (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Jo, mache ich nicht anders.



Hattest du jemals Probleme mit Algen? In warmen Wasser sollen die sich ja recht wohl fühlen... Und ausschließen lässt sich das ja nie!


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Algen? Wo sollen die denn herkommen, wenn alles sauber ist? Die können schließlich nicht einfach aus dem nichts entstehen. 
Zu dem Thema könnte joe nun wieder eine halben Roman verfassen, dann würde er sich aber nur wiederholen. 
Algen sind zumindest nur sehr selten ein Problem bei einer wakü.


----------



## boober (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Algen sind zumindest nur sehr selten ein Problem bei einer wakü.



Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sage, Algen sind gar kein Problem. Es müsste schon eine für Algen günstige Energiequelle (Nährstoffe) vorhanden sein, dass die in meinem Desti-Wasser anständig gedeihen. 

Ich war nur am überlegen, ob ich anstelle des reinen Desti-Wassers doch lieber das AC Protect Zeugs nehmen soll. Das hatte ich in meiner ersten Wakü drin und die lief 6 Jahre (!!!) ohne einmal gewechselt worden zu sein, war nach 6 Jahren (!!!!!) immer noch klar und tat ihren Dienst.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DP Ultra finde ich auch hervorragend


----------



## KempA (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer von euch welches Gewinde die Nexxxos-Radis haben?
Ich hatte meinen im Deckel damals einfach schnell mit silbernen Schrauben festgemacht. Jetzt würde ich es gerne endlich mal "schön" machen und 8 schwarze Schrauben kaufen. Weiß jedoch die Dicke nicht. Bei der Länge brauch ich da ja einfach nur ganz kurze, die Lüfter sind ja auf der andere Seite.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

M3. Ich hab den einfach mit den schrauben, die beim case bei waren, befestigt. Sind die gleichen, die man zB für optische Laufwerke braucht.


----------



## Stiffmeister (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier nochmal die Bilder zum Wakü Projekt!
Nicht wundern, dass es etwas chaotisch aussieht! Der Kabelsalat vom Netzteil ist, da ich nicht alles korrekt verlegt habe und angeschlossen. Den AGB habe ich nachträglich etwas höher positioniert, weil mir der Durchfluss zu langsam vorkam und mir der weg zur Pumpe auch nicht ideal. Hat sich jedoch nicht sonderlich gebessert.
Die korrekten Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Nachty (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool Laing DDC310

Kann ich das Tachosignalkabel an die Aquaero 5 anschließen (RPM) laut Anleitung geht das Signal aber raus ! Bin nicht ganz sicher!


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst das Tachosignal zwar an die aquaero anklemmen, aber mehr als dir die rpm anzeigen macht das dann nicht. Daher kannst du das auch direkt aufs Board stecken.


----------



## GottesMissionar (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, anbei die Fotos von meiner Wasserkühlung (ist mein 1. WK-Projekt). 

Das Kabelmanagement ist leider mies, aber ich kriege es nicht besser hin.  Es sind für das Gehäuse imho einfach zu viele Kabel, die ich nicht intelligent verlegen kann. 

Intern: 2 SSDs, 3 Festplatten, Aquaero 6 im Einbauschacht, BluRay-Brenner, Farbwerk + 5 LED-Stripes, intern 5 Lüfter (2Front, 2 Top, 1 Heck)
Nach Extern: Tacho-Signal/Strom für Pumpe, 3 Lüfterkabel für die 9 Lüfter

Dafür ist imho das Base 800 zu klein, wenn man den Festplattenschacht nicht entfernt. 

Beim Zocken im Finstern machen die Stripes ein schönes Ambiente. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heijei jei . des geht aber besser[emoji12]


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht bei dir merklich besser aus, ja. 

Ich kriege auf der Rückseite nur beim besten Willen kein Kabel mehr unter, da ich ansonsten das Seitenteil gar nicht mehr zu bekomme. ._.


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/25/109164e07e90776b923060055661a959.jpg


Ein Wakü Silent Base 
kommt bei  mir auch bald:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/415357-leon-s-silent-base-800-mod-ohne-namen.html
Darf man Fragen, welche Radis du verbaut hast??
Ich hab nen 420er in der Front geplant


----------



## Nachty (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab nur ein paar Kabel


----------



## DoertyHarry (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man man man ihr habt da alle platz für radis ich glaub ich sehe von meinem gemoddeten gehäuse mal ab und kauf mir auch ein gescheites dann hab ich da auch nicht so viele probleme mit


----------



## Nachty (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaa da gibts schon Raumriesen aber das Silent Base 800 ist nicht so für Wasserkühlung geeignet


----------



## Kamir (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die DDC gibt es ein Adapterkabel bei Aquatuning kann ich das Kabel dann nutzen um die DDC zu steuern?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@the_leon: Ich hab nen Mora 3 360 Pro an die Seitenwand geschraubt.


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hast genug Leistung... 
Ich schätz mal, der 420 sollte für nen FX 8350 und r9 380 oder gtx 960 reichen


----------



## VJoe2max (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Bilder zum Wakü Projekt!
> Nicht wundern, dass es etwas chaotisch aussieht! Der Kabelsalat vom Netzteil ist, da ich nicht alles korrekt verlegt habe und angeschlossen. Den AGB habe ich nachträglich etwas höher positioniert, weil mir der Durchfluss zu langsam vorkam und mir der weg zur Pumpe auch nicht ideal. Hat sich jedoch nicht sonderlich gebessert.



Mach den AB mal voll und stell den MoRa auf den Boden. Dann starte die Pumpe erneut und warte bis der Kreislauf entlüftet ist (nach kippen, wenn der Pegel im AB unter die Hälfte sinkt). So sollte es die Pumpe besser schaffen bis der Kreislauf vollständig gefüllt ist. Der AB sollte ca. 3/4 bis 4/5 voll sein, wenn der Kreislauf am Ende vollständig entlüftet ist.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep langt


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Jaa da gibts schon Raumriesen aber das Silent Base 800 ist nicht so für Wasserkühlung geeignet


du meinst sowas wie mein kleines 900d?
ich meine oben nen p/p 480er radi drin und unten nen t80er radi im push only....
und es fällt einfach nicht auf platzmäsig.... da is noch so viel  das es 0 stört xD


----------



## boober (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Jaa da gibts schon Raumriesen aber das Silent Base 800 ist nicht so für Wasserkühlung geeignet



Wer es richtig geräumig habe will sollte zu einem Phanteks Enthoo Primo greifen. Da kriegste 3 Radis und 3 Millionen Lüfter locker unter. Ich mag das Primo


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

900d 4 radis... wende dne hinteren noch nimmst sogar 5^^ und abartig viele lpfter... und hast trotzdem noch masig platz^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich die G48 1:10 Mischung zum  Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch mischen? Die Flasche mit dem Innovatek ist beinahe leer und ich möchte auf G48 umsteigen. Der Kreislauf läuft aktuell mit dem Innovatek Fertiggemisch.


----------



## DOcean (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich ist jede Mischung kritisch anzusehen, weiß man nie was passiert...


----------



## chischko (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mich DOCEAN nur anschließen: Man weiß nie wirklich was da drin ist bzw. wie 2 oder mehr Komponenten miteinander reagieren etc. Am Ende kommt es zu Auflockungen, die dir keine Kühler verstopfen und/oder sogar deine Pumpe ruinieren o.Ä. 

Würde da immer vorsichtig sein und wenn Du wechseln willst komplett wechseln und den Kreislauf auslassen, mind. einmal mit destill. Wasser durchspülen und alles ordentlich ausschütteln über nem Waschbecken und dann neu mit dem neuen Kühlmittel befüllen.


----------



## DoertyHarry (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok ich hab mir jetzt mal das Obsidian 900D angeschaut es ist zwar glaub ich das geilste stück gehäuse vom platz her aba 370€ is doch eine ganze stange geld...


----------



## KempA (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal 2 Fragen: 
1. Ihr sagt wenn man die Flüssigkeit wechselt, immer erst durchspülen. Nun nutze ich DP Ultra (farblos) und möchte demnächst auf die rote DP Ultra umsteigen, da ich so leichter eventuelle Lecks erkennen könnte. Muss ich da auch durchspülen, oder geht das da auch ohne? Weil wenn ich da durchspülen muss, bleib ich bei der farblosen 
2. Ich hab auf meiner 290x nen Block von EK (EK-FC heißt der glaub). Wie man auf dem Bild sieht hab ich unten rechts den Eingang und oben links den Ausgang. Wie ist das im Block getrennt? Links/rechts, oder oben/unten? Mir geht es darum dass ich in die Rückseite des Gehäuses Löcher bohren muss um noch nen MoRa zu integrieren und ich dann gerne unten rechts in die Graka rein möchte und unten links wieder raus. Muss da nur je ein Schluach links und rechts sein (dann würde es ja gehen), oder muss immer je ein Schlauch unten und oben sein?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Man sollte immer durchspülen.
2. Siehe Bild. Ist vertikal geteilt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank.
Dann kann ichs wie geplant angehen


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist jede Mischung kritisch anzusehen, weiß man nie was passiert...





chischko schrieb:


> Kann mich DOCEAN nur anschließen: Man weiß nie wirklich was da drin ist bzw. wie 2 oder mehr Komponenten miteinander reagieren etc. Am Ende kommt es zu Auflockungen, die dir keine Kühler verstopfen und/oder sogar deine Pumpe ruinieren o.Ä.
> 
> Würde da immer vorsichtig sein und wenn Du wechseln willst komplett wechseln und den Kreislauf auslassen, mind. einmal mit destill. Wasser durchspülen und alles ordentlich ausschütteln über nem Waschbecken und dann neu mit dem neuen Kühlmittel befüllen.



Ok, dann bleibe ich beim Innovatek bis ich den Kreislauf wieder mal zerlegen werde.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten vom AC Eisbear?


----------



## kester (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang ein Gewinde von einer 
Anschraubtülle mindestens sein sollte ?


----------



## boober (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kester schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang ein Gewinde von einer
> Anschraubtülle mindestens sein sollte ?



Also ich habe diesmal die Anschraubtüllen von Alphacool genommen, die Billigheimer. Die haben bisweilen schon ein extrem kurzes Gewinde von ca. 4 mm. Trotzdem hat alles gepasst. Keine Undichtigkeiten, obwohl es anfänglich schon merkwürdig war, so kurze Gewinde.


----------



## bennySB (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja notwendig sind ca. 3 freie Gewindegänge um einen festen Halt zu kriegen. 
Das abdichten geschieht ja hauptsächlich durch den O-Ring.


----------



## kester (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe hier so Tüllen mit nem Gewinde von 1,5 mm gefunden.
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) AnschraubtÃ¼lle G1/4 | 13/10mm | AnschraubtÃ¼llen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die Bewertungen sind recht Positiv und sie sind auch recht günstig würdet ihr davon abraten oder nicht ?


----------



## boober (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steht doch da: Gewindelänge 5 mm und nicht 1,5 mm. Das wäre auch sehr merkwürdig. So ein O-Ring hat ja meist schon 1 mm. Wenn das Gewinde nur 1,5 mm hätte, würden die Verhältnisse ja nicht mehr passen. Genau die habe ich übrigens auch mal gehabt.


----------



## kester (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hat das jetzt mal keiner gelesen...
*vergraben*
Blöd gelaufen


----------



## boober (27. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Problem * is vergraben * 
Is ja auch schon Freitag abend, nach zwei Bier darf man(n) das mal


----------



## Skaugen (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> ...
> Is ja auch schon Freitag abend, nach zwei Bier darf man(n) das mal



Wenn das nur jeder so sehen würde...


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sagt ihr denn zur Pumpe aus diesem set??
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr denn zur Pumpe aus diesem set??
> Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


Für so einen kleinen Kreislauf ausreichend. Allerdings würde ich das Set nicht nehmen.
Ich habe die DC-LT in meinem HTPC. Sie steht auf nem Shoggy und ist via Aquero auf 5V gedrosselt sehr gut aus dem System herauszuhören.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie laut die mit dem 5 1/4" Schacht-AGB ist. Dieser gibt die Vibrationen ungedämpft ans Gehäuse weiter.


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geht um n Sys mit 2 radis , cpu und gpu


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kannste mir der Pumpe vergessen. Die wird so nen Kreislauf selbst auf 12V nicht packen.


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, es geht darum in nem vollgestopftem r5 ne Wakü einzubauen!
Vorne und oben nen 280er Radi.
der Agb in nem 5,25" Schacht!
Und als Pumpe ne DDC in der Silentbox von Alphacool aufs Nt


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum verlinkst du dann das Set mit der DC-LT Pumpe??


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil er überlegt hat, das Set zu nehmen und dann da noch n paar Komponenten dazu


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann eher das Set mit der ddc drin


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja, von ner unentkoppelten DDC mit schönem Resonanzkörper bin ich ned so begeistert


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DC-LT ist mindestens genau so schlimm.
Ne Pumpe an nem SLOT-AGB ist immer schlimm...

Mach's doch wie du's geschrieben hast.
Ne DDC auf nem Shoggy auf's NT mit nem separaten Slot-AGB.


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Shoggy is zu hoch, aber mit der Silent Box passt es!
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Nachty (28. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt die D5 Pumpe eingebaut etwas über Stufe 2 man hört kaum etwas, hatte ja vor 2 Tagen die DDC310 laufen aber leider brummte und vibrierte recht komisch, da man die nicht Regeln kann doch etwas blöd


----------



## Vision-Modding (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich suche Mattschwarze 10/8 Schläuche, jemand ne Idee wer sowas hat?

Will meine Fittings nicht entsorgen -.-*


----------



## chischko (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Ich suche Mattschwarze 10/8 Schläuche, jemand ne Idee wer sowas hat?
> 
> Will meine Fittings nicht entsorgen -.-*


  Die sind sehr gut komprimierbar und passen auf die Fittings (Du kannst den Schriftzug gut verstecken wenn Du beim Einbau darauf achtest) Tygon R6010 Norprene Schlauch 11,2/8mm (5/16"ID) - Schwarz | SchlÃ¤uche | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## KempA (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Shoggy is zu hoch, aber mit der Silent Box passt es!
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany



Willst du wirklich 6 € für nen Drichter ausgeben? Sowas hat man doch in der Küche, oder kauft es im 1 Euro-Laden. En kurzes Stück  Schlauch mit ner Tülle kannst da dann ja dranmachen.
Den Schlauchabschneider brauchst du auch nicht. Ne ganz gewöhnliche Schere macht das genau so gut. Ich persönklich gehöre auch zu den vorsichtigeren Menschen, die sowas normalerweise immer mitkaufen, aber ne normale Schere schneidet den Schlauch wirklich nicht unsauberer ab als so en "spezieller" Schneider für 5€


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Ich suche Mattschwarze 10/8 Schläuche, jemand ne Idee wer sowas hat?
> 
> Will meine Fittings nicht entsorgen -.-*


Die hier:  Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Black | SchlÃ¤uche | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



KempA schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich 6 € für nen Drichter ausgeben? Sowas hat man doch in der Küche, oder kauft es im 1 Euro-Laden. En kurzes Stück  Schlauch mit ner Tülle kannst da dann ja dranmachen.
> Den Schlauchabschneider brauchst du auch nicht. Ne ganz gewöhnliche Schere macht das genau so gut. Ich persönklich gehöre auch zu den vorsichtigeren Menschen, die sowas normalerweise immer mitkaufen, aber ne normale Schere schneidet den Schlauch wirklich nicht unsauberer ab als so en "spezieller" Schneider für 5€



Der Trichter hält aber nicht immer, der mit dem Anschraubteil schon...
Ich hatte da mal n unschöne Erlebnis, seitdem nimm ich lieber den


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer ist nicht so der Hit. 
Norprene wird oft empfohlen, ich weiss aber nicht, ob es den in der Größe gibt.

Trichter ist unnötig, ich habe mir für 4€ eine 100ml spritze in der Apotheke gekauft. Gibt es natürlich auch kleiner für weniger Geld, ich glaube das waren 2,50€ für eine 50ml spritze.


----------



## illousion (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Shoggy is zu hoch, aber mit der Silent Box passt es!
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany



Und irgendwo platz für ne magicool dcp450 hast du nicht? Die ist leise und mit AGB


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich schon dran gedacht, aber eher u groß


----------



## Joungmerlin (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir heute morgen mal die DDC 310 angeschaut. Evtl. hol ich mir die für meinen HTPC.
Unten in der Metallabdeckung ist der Boden ausgefräst, und das sieht ziemlich nach Belüftung aus.

Wird die nicht nen Hitzetot erleiden, wenn man die in die Alphacool DDC Silentbox steckt??


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guckst du hier: OverclockingStation Forum - Alphacool DDC Silentbox
und die pumpe wird ja auch über das wasser gekühlt, das durchfließt


----------



## Vision-Modding (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Die sind sehr gut komprimierbar und passen auf die Fittings (Du kannst den Schriftzug gut verstecken wenn Du beim Einbau darauf achtest) Tygon R6010 Norprene Schlauch 11,2/8mm (5/16"ID) - Schwarz | SchlÃ¤uche | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



Danke so eine Aussage habe ich gesucht, Schriftzug stört mich nicht !




the_leon schrieb:


> Die hier:  Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Black | SchlÃ¤uche | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



Danke die hatte ich gesehen, glänzen aber wie n Lack und Leder Outfit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber 11.2 passen nicht auf 10er Anschlüsse.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend zusammen

Frage in die Runde:
Welcher Fullcoverkühler passt auf eine EVGA Titan X SC? 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jeder titan x fullcover....
soweit ich weis gibts bisher keine der 4 titans (ja nehmen die titan z dazu ) custom pcbs...das sind immer referenz pcbs....


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich find die schwarzen Mastekleer in echt nicht so schlimm.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wühle mich gerade durch den Kühler-Dschungel und bin leicht erschlagen was es alles gibt :

 Ist einer besonders empfehlenswert für den 24/7-Betrieb unter Volllast?
Die Titan X kommt in mein Falt/Gamingsystem (siehe Signatur). 

 Mein einziges K.O.-Kriterium:
 Kein Acryldeckel (hab schlechte Erfahrungen damit)

Edit:
Aktuell tendiere ich zum "Aquacomputer kryographics für GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti" mit aktiver Backplate.


----------



## JakPol (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grade meinen Radiator stand fertig gebaut. Optisch nicht die Wucht, aber funktional. Auf der einen Seite hängt ein Cape Cora 1042, zusammen gesetzt aus 6 silbernen und 4 schwarzen Profilen. Auf der anderen Seite hängt ein Mora3 360, der noch mit 4 180er Air Penetrator bestückt wird. Natürlich so gerichtet, dass sie in Richtung des Coras blasen. Bis 30° Wassertemperatur soll das passiv laufen, dann sollen erst die Lüfter anspringen.

Beindruckte Lobeshymnen ob meines Schreinertalents bitte hier abgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mir gefällt es. Nicht schön, aber funktional. Und darauf kommt es am Ende an.


----------



## Thosch (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach alles schwarz pinseln und dann passt das schon ... hauptsache es funzt !


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend ihr WaKü-Spezialisten, ich bräuchte ne fixe Hilfe:

Meine aktuellen PVC-Schläuche sind leider über die Zeit "ausgeweicht" und haben mir eine nette Menge Weichmacher in den Kreislauf abgesondert. Aktuell noch nicht dramatisch, ich werde aber bei der nächsten Umrüst-/Bastelaktion alles komplett reinigen, die Schläuche austauschen und den AGB ersetzen.

Mein Problem: Welche Schläuche sind für mich sinnvoll, bzw. welche sind am hochwertigsten (der Preis spielt keine Rolle)?
Ich hab mir auch die norprene-Dinger angesehen, die scheints aber nicht in 13/10 zu geben (und ich kann aus Platzgründen/Tüllen keinen 16/10 verwenden bzw. würde auch ungern alle Fittings tauschen).
Komme ich mit dem Alphacool besser weg was mein Problemchen angeht als mit dem bisherigen Masterkleer?
Oder habt ihr ne ganz andere Idee mit welchem 13/10er Schlauch ich da am besten fahre?


Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://www.caseking.de/primochill-primoflex-advanced-lrt-schlauch-13-10-mm-klar-1m-wazu-406.html

Wenig Weichmacher drin. 
Die anderen Schläuche kann man vergessen. Die trüben nach 3 Tagen. Selbst der teure Tygon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, bei mir hats dann doch 1,5 Jahre gedauert. 
Aber trotzdem, ist natürlich ärgerlich auch wenn man sowieso öfter bastelt.

Hat der PrimoChill das Problem gar nicht? Ich schätze mal ganz ohne wirds nicht gehen ohne PUR/Hardtubes was ich eher vermeiden möchte.
Achso, die Suppe die drin ist ist normalerweise AC DP.

Und nochwas: Machts dahingehend nen Unterschied ob ich klaren oder gefärbten Schlauch benutze?


----------



## DoertyHarry (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Primochill kann ich such wärmstens empfehlen hab sie zwar erst seit 4 Monaten im Einsatz aber von trübheit bisher nichts zu sehen


----------



## the_leon (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, das ha hab ich bei schwarzen Schläuchen nie was gesehen 
Und bei den Hardtubes bald hoffentlich auch nix


----------



## Joungmerlin (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Alphacool Alphatube HF macht bei mir in Verbindung mit Inno Protekt auch keine Probleme.


----------



## GusTarballs (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber die Norprene gibts doch in 13/10 oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Tygon R6010 Norprene Schlauch, 12,7/9,6mm, 100cm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja... eben in 12,7/9,6 was schon ein gutes Stück weniger ist als 13/10. Schätze mal da könnte ich Probleme bekommen mit meinen 13/10er Anschlüssen. :-/

Ansonsten - den Primochill hab ich definitiv mal in der Liste.


----------



## the_leon (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub eher, da hat jemand suboptimal nachgemessen. Ansonsten hat er ja auch 0,4mm weniger Innendurchmesser, von daher  sollte das nochmal n bisschen besser abdichten!


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hilft mir wenig wenn ich die Tüllen zuschrauben und den Schlauch trotzdem abziehen kann was ich vermute.^^

Andererseits gibt AT die Durchmesser tatsächlich mit 13 und 10mm an.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also PrimoChill kann ich empfehlen. Hab ich aktuell und ist der Beste den ich je hatte (allerdings auch Teuerste)
Weder zu hart noch zu weich
Bisher hat sich absolut nix abgelöst
( bei meinen Masterkleer vorher hatte ich nach wenigen Tagen lauter Weichmacher oder ähnliches im AGB rumschwimmen) und die wurden wenns Wasser heiss war so weich das ich fast Angst hatte die könnten platzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich könnte ja beide probieren (die norprene am externen teil und die Primochill innen) 

Aber vielleicht ist das doch der Experimentierfreude zuviel.^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So machen es die meisten mit Mora-Nutzer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ernsthaft? 

Naja, sofern ich herausfinden kann ob die Norprene-Schläuche mit meinen Tüllen problemlos kompatibel sind wäre ich ja geneigt das Zeug zu benutzen. Wies aussieht ist ziemlich egal (bzw. mit schwarzem Gummischlauch unterm Tisch kann ich leben) und das Zeug scheint unverwüstlich und komplett ohne Weichmacher zu sein.
Problem: Ein kleines "Guckloch" hätte ich schon noch gern, also zumindest eine Strecke (etwa den Rücklauf zum AGB) würde ich mit dem Primochill machen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist dir freigestellt.  Der Norprene ist besonders gut geeignet, wenn man alles fressende Fellbürsten hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm nein ich hab hier nix lebendiges in der Bude mit Fell... mich ausgenommen. 

Naja... ich besorge mir mal ne Strippe Norprene und probier aus wie gut das Zeug in meinen Fittings hält... hab noch nicht verbaute übrig zum probieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Not reicht auch etwas Maschendraht um den Schlauch. 

Wäre schon, wenn du ein Feedback abgeben könntest. Welche Fittings hast du genau?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, ich sag Bescheid obs hält 

Ich hab die normalen AT-Dinger, zum Beispiel sowas:
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) AnschraubtÃ¼lle 90Â° drehbar G1/4 | 13/10mm | AnschraubtÃ¼llen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

[url]http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/anschluesse/anschraubtuellen/1310mm/3357/13/10mm-10x1-5mm-anschraubtuelle-g1/4?c=12098
[/URL]


----------



## boober (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleiner Tipp für Schläuche, deren Innendurchmesser ein wenig größer ist als die Tülle: Ich hatte das bei meinen XSPC Schläuchen. Nach dem Draufschrauben des Schraubverschlusses auf die Tülle konnte ich den Schlauch ohne Probleme von der Tülle ziehen. Ich habe einfach um die Schlauchenden Isolierband gewickelt (so ein bis drei Lagen), so dass der Schraubverschluss nun die Schläuche fest an die Tülle drückt. Da kann man dann nix mehr abziehen. Nicht vergessen: Isolierband in der entsprechenden Farbe der Schläuche. Im Zweifel das Isolierband längs halbieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja... eben in 12,7/9,6 was schon ein gutes Stück weniger ist als 13/10. Schätze mal da könnte ich Probleme bekommen mit meinen 13/10er Anschlüssen. :-/
> 
> Ansonsten - den Primochill hab ich definitiv mal in der Liste.


ID weniger ist nicht schlimm, geht nur schwerer über die Tülle. AD weniger könnte eher negativ sein, aber so fest, wie die überwurfmuttern bei ordentlichen fittings halten, würde ich mir da keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt - nächste Woche weiß ich mehr sofern unsere Post auf dem (halb-)ländlichen Bereich nicht schon durch Weihnachten überfordert ist.

Schönen Dank auch für den Tipp mit dem Isoband. Vermerkt unter Anwendungsmöglichkeit #6294529 für BW-Panzertape


----------



## boober (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schönen Dank auch für den Tipp mit dem Isoband. Vermerkt unter Anwendungsmöglichkeit #6294529 für BW-Panzertape



Gerne. Aber BW-Panzertape wird nicht funktionieren  Weil der ID ja auch ein Stück kleiner ist, muss der Schlauch am Schlauchende ja noch ein bissl gedehnt werden. Und wenn ich mich noch an meine BW Zeit errinnere, dehnt sich bei dem BW Tape nix. Dann bekommst du aber auch den Schlauch nicht mehr über die Tülle. Deshalb, nimm lieber Isoband


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Incredible Alk, bei Amazon gibt es Silikon Schläuche. Noch besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem BW-Tape war nicht ernst gemeint, keine Sorge. 

Wenn einfacher Silikonschlauch all die Probleme löst - warum wird er anscheinend so gut wie nie verwendet? 
Oder anders gefragt wo sind die Nachteile?
Erster Google-Treffer sagt: "Silikon ist von sich aus schön trüb und milchich. Es lässt sich zwar  einfach biegen, aber das Wasser verdunstet duch Silikon sehr schnell.  Innerhalb von wenigen Wochen kannst du da schon ne Menge Wasser  nachkippen."

PS: Norprene-Zeugs ist auf dem Weg - zumindest die Frage obs über meine Fittings gut passt ist demnächst beantwortet. Wenn sonst nix gegen das Zeug spricht würde ichs (bei dem Teil der WaKü der "undurchsichtig" ist) benutzen.


----------



## illousion (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich hab grade meinen Radiator stand fertig gebaut. Optisch nicht die Wucht, aber funktional. Auf der einen Seite hängt ein Cape Cora 1042, zusammen gesetzt aus 6 silbernen und 4 schwarzen Profilen. Auf der anderen Seite hängt ein Mora3 360, der noch mit 4 180er Air Penetrator bestückt wird. Natürlich so gerichtet, dass sie in Richtung des Coras blasen. Bis 30° Wassertemperatur soll das passiv laufen, dann sollen erst die Lüfter anspringen.
> 
> Beindruckte Lobeshymnen ob meines Schreinertalents bitte hier abgeben
> 
> ...



Wäre es nicht intelligenter den MoRa unter nen Schreibtisch zu hängen? kenne mich mit den CapeCoras nicht aus, aber denke das würde deine Kühlleistung deutlich erhöhen, ebenso wäre es optimaler, wenn die Lüfter Orthogonal zum Cora stehen würden, so Luftstromtechnisch 

Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus


----------



## chischko (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das mit dem BW-Tape war nicht ernst gemeint, keine Sorge.
> 
> Wenn einfacher Silikonschlauch all die Probleme löst - warum wird er anscheinend so gut wie nie verwendet?
> Oder anders gefragt wo sind die Nachteile?
> ...


Hab selbst die Norprene verbaut und mir auch mit Tape beholfen: Einfach 20cm Stück abreisen und diese dann längs in 4 Streifen reisen und die Enden der Schläuche damit umwickeln. Hält extrem fest und irgendwie mag ich sogar die Optik. Nur bei den Koolance Schnellkupplungen hab ich das nicht so gemacht weil die ohnehin so extrem starken Anpressdruck haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind aber 16/10er Fittings schätze ich?
Wie gesagt mal sehen wies bei meinen 13er aussieht/obs hält. Die Schnellkupplungen hab ich im Übrigen auch. 

Wenn Tape dann besorge ich mir aber schwarzes... das silberne wirkt da irgendwie... als gehörts da nicht hin (Geschmackssache).


----------



## Sebbi12392 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey könnte ich in mein System zusätzlich zum Aktiven Mora 3 360 noch ne passiven Cape Cora reinbauen um dann das System auch mal Passiv zu betreiben.
Trau mich das mit dem Mora alleine nicht da mir schon mal n Schlauch von nem Fitting gerutscht ist als ichs Passiv hatte und ja der Mora passiv glaub nur 200 Watt abführen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was der MoRa passiv schafft hängt von deiner maximal tolerierten Wassertemperatur/Umgebungstemp ab und vor allem davon wie der Mora aufgebaut ist (für Passivbetrieb wäre natürlich liegend am besten aber wer legt den schon hin).

Ich kann alles passiv betreiben wenn ich nichts tue als surfen/rumidlen, komme dann auf Wassertemperaturen grob 10°C über Raumtemp (stehender MoRa), die Abwärme (5960X + 2x GM204) dürfte bei mir Größenordnung im Mittel 80W sein beim nixtun bzw. hier und da mal kurz hochtakten. Bei 200W wäre man da schon im Bereich 20-25°C über RT was bei 21°C Zimmertemperatur schon über 40°C Wassertemp bedeuten würde. Das ist zwar nicht kritisch (insofern hält der MoRa das Werbeversprechen) aber vielleicht auch kein gewünschter Dauerzustand.

Ich hatte versehentlich mal im passivbetrieb ne Runde Diablo3 gespielt was bei etwa 300W an der Steckdose gemessen resultiert, also etwa 250W Wärmezufuhr in den Kreislauf. Der Geruch von warmem Metall hat mich dann daran erinnert die Lüfter einzuschalten, die Wassertemp war knapp unter 50 (aber nicht weiter steigend).


----------



## the_leon (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anderes Problem.
ich hab 13/10er Masterkleer in Schwarz, diese knicken öfters ab...
Liegt das an den Schläuchen, oder generell daran, dass die 13/10er ne seehr geringe Wandstärke haben??


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wäre blöd zu sagen es liegt an zu geringen Biegeradien aber das ist leider der Grund. Ich hab aktuell auch 13/10er Masterkleer und keine Probleme mit knicken, die Radien sind aber bei mir auch nicht sonderlich eng (im 750D ist viel Platz...).

Klar knicken 13/10er schneller als 16/10er aber letztere vollbringen da auch keine Wunder.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey mal was anderes. Wie stell ich an meinem Aquaero ein das die Lüfter erst bei 30 Grad Wassertemperatur anspringen?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurvenregler erstellen.... alles vor 30°C auf 0%...und genau bei 30°C einmal 0...einmal wunschprozentsatz...an diesem punkt schaltet sichs dann ein


----------



## bennySB (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Anderes Problem.
> ich hab 13/10er Masterkleer in Schwarz, diese knicken öfters ab...
> Liegt das an den Schläuchen, oder generell daran, dass die 13/10er ne seehr geringe Wandstärke haben??



Wird wohl eher, wie bereits erwähnt, am Radius liegen. Zudem noch die Kombination aus Masterkleer und der Umgebungstemperatur.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab noch dünnere Schläuche. Masterkleer 10/8 und nix knickt ab. 
Auf Kulanz habe ich von Aquatuning.de neu Masterkleer bekommen, da die alten kleben und sehr schnell knicken. Bei den neuen, alles perfekt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, norprene-Schlauch ist da.

Die Fittings die ich habe muss man zwar wirklich bis hinten hin zudrehen, sie halten dann aber auch so fest dass man sie nur mit Gewalt wieder rausziehen kann, also mehr als fest genug für ne WaKü ohne "Isolierbandtrick".


----------



## Nachty (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hört sich gut an 

Hab mir mal Primochill Schläuche bestellt wollt doch ein weing Farbe im System haben 

Weis jemand ob das FärbeMittel von Mayems normale Pigmentfarben sind oder auch so ein Chemie Zeugs?

https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-dye-blue-15ml-wazu-363.html


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich musste für die Erweiterung des Kreislaufs und für die dazu nötigen Arbeiten am Gehäuse den Rechner zerlegen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





... und beim anschließenden Zusammenbau hat sich die Laing DDC310 über den Jordan verabschiedet.



Die Reaktion muss ziemlich heftig gewesen sein:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gab eine Brandstelle durch das Wärmeleitpad im Boden in das Messinggehäuse hinein und auf einer Seite der Platine sind alle Bauteile offensichtlich verbrannt. Ich habe den Rechner aus Zeitgründen dann zwei Tage bis zum Ausbau der Pumpe nicht mehr angerührt, trotzdem hat sich bis dahin im Zimmer ein übler Gestank breit gemacht. Lüften hat immer nur temporär geholfen. Von außen gab es keine Azzeichen, was sich im Innern abgespielt hatte.
Warum das passiert ist, ist mir noch nicht klar. Der Anschluss ans Netzteil über den Molexstecker war immer eine Fummelei, vielleicht sind da schlussendlich die Kontakte beschädigt worden. Ich habe inzwischen eine neue DDC310.


----------



## chischko (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Woher kommen diese "schicken" türkisen Ablagerungen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind keine Ablagerungen, sondern der Auslieferungszustand der Pumpe. Der Bereich hat keinen Kontakt mit der Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## chischko (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok... sieht aus wie angelaufen und irgendwie glibberig...


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko: Du hast offenbar noch nie eine DDC geöffnet. Das ist Lack. Die Statorblechpakete sind bei den DDCs schon immer in dieser Farbe lackiert. 
Daran hat es jedenfalls nicht gelegen .

Edit: Too late ... 

Entweder die Platine kam mit Wasser in Kontakt, oder es haben sich die Pins eines Bauelements auf der Platine durch das Wärmeleitpad gedrückt und wurden durch das Metallgehäuse der DDC310 kurzgeschlossen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @chischko: Du hast offenbar noch nie eine DDC geöffnet. Das ist Lack. Die Statorblechpakete sind bei den DDCs schon immer in dieser Farbe lackiert.
> Daran hat es jedenfalls nicht gelegen .
> 
> Edit: Too late ...
> ...



Beides könnte jederzeit wieder passieren.

Schade, dass es keine kleinen Deckel/AGB Aufsätze bei den D5 Pumpen gibt, wo die D5 am kleinen AGB seitlich angeschraubt wird.


----------



## chischko (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @chischko: Du hast offenbar noch nie eine DDC geöffnet.


Korrekt!


----------



## ziko (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko
Hier DDC Pump - DIYINHK  gibt's Platinen für die Laing.
Mit etwas Lötarbeit ist die verbrannte Platine ersetzt.
Sogar mit LEDs und mehr Leistung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Alphacool bietet offensichtlich bald eine kompakte AGB/Deckel Kombi in der Art an, wie es sie schon seit Jahren für die Laing DDC gibt. Die Anzeige trägt den Titel "Eiskalte Eisdecke".*

In der aktuellen PCGH gibt es dazu eine Werbeanzeige mit einer Abbildung der Einheit. Die D5 wird klassisch zunächst von unten an einem Deckel befestigt und darauf kommt dann die AGB Einheit. Beides wird über vier lange Schrauben miteinander verbunden. Wie das mit den Standfüßen gelöst wird ist nicht genau erkennbar. Da scheint vom Deckel ausgehend auf zwei gegenüberliegenden Seiten eine U-förmige Halterung nach unten zu laufen. Es soll eine Plexi und Acetal Version geben.

Meine DDC310 hat mit ihren 3000U/min zu viel Dampf für meinen Kreislauf, die D5 in der kompakten Version auf Stufe 1 mit 1800U/min wäre da auch in der Laustärke eine Verbesserung.

Das könnt ihr euch wie folgt vorstellen, nur dass der Deckel und AGB zweigeteilt sind und unten eben die D5 befestigt wird. So sieht es bei mir aus und die D5 mit dem AGB macht nicht den Eindruck, dass die Kombi größer ausfällt. Also interessant für kleine System mit wenig Platz für die Pumpe und den AGB. Der AGB wird von oben befüllt, der Ein- und Ausgang liegen an der Seite des AGB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## varg86 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinmoin, ich hatte ja letztens mal gefragt ob 2x 360 xt45 ins define s passen. 
Antwort ist: Es passt wie berechnet, allerdings muss die aqualis noch weiter nach links, da die Lüfter im Moment extern auf Push montiert sind und somit der Staubfilter nicht benutzt werden kann.
Im Moment streikt der RAM noch. 
Befüllt wurde sie mit destilliertem Wasser und g48.
Oben sind momentan 3x eloops hängend montiert. Vorne 2x 120er black silent 2 1400er und ein 900er.

Farbe der Fittinge war mir nicht wichtig da teils altbestände von anderen, zum anderen da kein Fenster drin ist, egal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schnell ne empfehlung für 140mm Lüfter fürn Radiator? Sollen unhörbar sein und noch mit blauen LEDs wäre super. Aber lautlos ist das wichtigste.

@varg86 sieht geil aus Radiator selber lackert oder gabs den in weiß zu kaufen?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lautlose Lüfter gibt es nicht - zumindest nicht, sobald sich der Rotor dreht  .
Unhörbar ist schon eher eine Zielsetzung, aber das hängt von deinem persönlichen Gehör ab. Ob sich allerdings ein Lüfter findet, der für dich unhörbar ist und deinen Radiator dabei noch so gut belüftet, dass du auch mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist, ist eine andere Geschichte. 

Grundsätzlich gibt´s aber noch weitere Fragen die man klären müsste, bevor man evtl. irgendwelche Empfehlungen geben kann:


Auf was für einem Radiator soll/en der/die Lüfter arbeiten? 
Welche Art der Steuerung willst du einsetzen - PWM oder analog über Spannung? Oder soll sogar der Betrieb Nenndrehzahl "unhörbar" sein?  
Soll der Rahmen und der Rotor ebenfalls blau sein, oder sind die Rahmen- und Rotorfarbe egal? 
Ist dein PC abgesehen vom Radi-Lüfter bzw. den Radi-Lüftern für dich bereits unhörbar? Ist also Festplatten- oder Pumpenlärm vorhanden, der als grobe Referenz herangezogen werden könnte, was dir persönlich noch als unhörbar gilt. 
In welchem Abstand von deinen Ohren befindet sich der PC üblicher Weise? 
Ist das Gehäuse gedämmt? 
Wo genau sollen der/die Lüfter verbaut werden? Push- oder Pull-Betrieb? "Radi | Lüfter | Gehäusewand | evtl. Lüfterblende/-gitter" oder "Lüfter | Radi | Gehäusewand | evtl. Lüfterblende/-gitter" 
 Das sind alles Fragen die Einfluss darauf haben können, welcher Lüfter deiner Wunschvorstellung vllt. am nächsten kommen könnte. Allgemein finden sich unter den mit LEDs bestückten Lüftern nicht viele technisch hochkarätige Modelle. Bei vielen LED-Lüfter-Modellen steht die Show deutlich im Vordergrund. Die besten Radilüfter sind üblicherweise jedenfalls nicht ab Werk mit Lichteffekten bestückt.


----------



## IssaP (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese hier haben bei PCGH sehr gut in Tests abgeschnitten und sind auch noch blau beleuchtet:
https://geizhals.de/aerocool-dead-silence-blue-edition-140mm-en51622-a1058888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boah sind die teuer. 40 euro weg (bestell bei Aquatuning) für 2 Lüfter Aber die sehen echt schick aus


----------



## varg86 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> @varg86 sieht geil aus Radiator selber lackert oder gabs den in weiß zu kaufen?



Ne, so gekauft, sonst hätte ich mich schon geärgert wegen nen paar macken.
Wie gesagt, da kein Fenster rein kommt, ist das egal.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe damals die bitfenix spectre pro gehabt. Die lassen sich recht gut regeln und haben eine sehr niedrige startspannung.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weißer Radi sieht echt schick aus. Bin echt am überlegen ob ich meinen lackiere. Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich den GPX Gpu Kühler weiß machen soll^^ weiß halt nicht obs gut aussieht. Wollte auch ne blaue Kühlflüssigkeit reinmachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß das die pumpe falsch rum steht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass alles schwarz. Welches Case?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Corsair graphite 780T. Wie sich das dann halt mit der blauen Beleuchtung des CPU Blocks etc. so macht ist fraglich.


----------



## Nachty (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine Pumpe ist wohl falsch angeschlossen meinst du!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja^^ bin aber auch mitten im Umbau. Wie es so ist hab ich den Radiator bestellt aber keine zusätzlichen 2 Fittinge  Jetzt steht der da 2 Tage.


----------



## chischko (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Wie es so ist hab ich den Radiator bestellt aber keine zusätzlichen 2 Fittinge  Jetzt steht der da 2 Tage.




Arr ärgerlich sowas! Kenn ich ! Musste wegen einem einzigen fehlenden Fitting die ganze Kiste für 4 Tage lang unberührt stehen lassen... Aber mei: Man freut sich um so mehr wenn es weiter geht


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir endlich eine backplate bestellt. Nun kann ich die nicht einbauen, weil mir das Stück schlauch fehlt, welches ich immer am ablasshahn dran habe... Das ist irgendwo in einem Karton, da ich bald umziehe. 
Und dazu habe ich noch drei Tage nach der Bestellung festgestellt, dass ich ja noch das eine oder andere zusätzlich hätte gebrauchen können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jaaa - so geht das.
Ich hab' auch schon zweimal nachbestellen dürfen....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab's mir nun verkniffen. Die zusätzlichen Teile wären eh nur für die Optik gewesen, nichts wirklich wichtiges.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## varg01 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim gpx von Alphacool passt dje backplate nicbt 100%. 3 schrauben lassen sich nicht eindrehen. Kann das passieren oder, Montags Backplate oder so?


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sollten alle 100% passen.
Ich würd reklamieren.


----------



## suzukini (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen, 
ich hab da mal absurde und behämmerte Fragen. 1. Ist es möglich, dass ich als Radiator den aus meinem VW-T4 mit totalschaden nehme? Is ja doch ganz gross und der nette Türke vom Schrottplatz würde mir 30€ für das ganze Auto geben. 2. Gibt es Radiatoren die sich auch passiv Kühlen lassen? Das macht das ganze ja noch leiser. 3. Gibt es auch Radiatoren welche man mit Wasser kühlen kann (wie eine Wärmetauscher im Kraftwerk? Dieses Warmwasser könnte ich dann ja an die Heizungsanlage anbauen und mir so auch Heizkosten sparen. 4. Kann ich als Pumpe für die Wakü eine ausm Baumarkt für Springbrunnen und co. benutzen? Mir scheint als hätten die wesentlich mehr Power und sind dazu auch noch robuster. 5. Kann man statt der Plastikschläuche auch die Kupferlrohre ausm Baumarkt verwenden? 6. Ist es möglich Sich die Kühlblöcke selber zu "bauen"? Entweder kann man das mit nem Metallblock und ner Metallfräße oder aus Metallplatten welche man dann zusammenschweißt. Für den CPU-Block stell ich mir ganz einfach vor komplizierter wird das ganze dann bei dem GPU-Block da ich die Speicherchips berücksichtigen muss genauso wie beim RAM. 7. Wenn ich es schaffe mein Case komplett luftdicht zuverschließen und dann CPU + GPU mit Wakü külen (Radiator ist ausserhalb des Case evt. in nem anderen Raum) dann verhindere ich doch, dass irgendwelche Wärme in den Raum abgegeben wird (ausser dem Radiator halt). 8. (Wenn Punkt 3. nicht möglich ist) kann ich den Radiator auf dem Dach anbringen (PC würde im Dachgeschoss stehen)? 
Das war es erstmal. Danke im Vorraus für alle Antworten


----------



## chischko (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus Suzuniki! 

1. Grundsätzlich kannst Du den natürlich nehmen, aber mach in jedem Fall ne Dichtigkeitsprüfung... nen Haarriss reicht schon aus um Dir deine Bude unter Wasser zu setzen! Ansonsten auch auf die verwendeten Materialien achten, die mit Wasser in Berührung kommen, die können miteinander reagieren, ich glaube Kupfer udn Aluminium ist etwas riskant aber da sollte sich jemand äußern der mehr Ahnung davon hat. 
2. Ja! Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Passive Radiatoren Radiatoren passiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
3. Hier könnte man das sog. Gegenstromprinzip anwenden: Eine Kreislauf kühlt bzw. beheizt einen anderen! Ja ist möglich, aber technisch nicht ganz einfach umzusetzen! Fertige Radiatoren gibt es mMn nicht!
4. Die Dinger sind meist recht laut und/oder leistungsschwach und/oder zu groß etc. Sonst wärst Du nicht der erste der auf die Idee kommt, aber hey: Probier es einfach aus! 
5. S. 1. wegen Materialverträglichkeit und Kupferrohe sind sehr schwer zu verarbeiten. Die müssen sehr aufwändig gebogen werden und verlötet etc. Nicht einfach, aber optisch sicher ein cooler Effekt! 
6. Puh! Das sind Fragen hier! Grunsätzlich ist es natürlich möglich aber die Kühlblöcke sind ohnehin nicht SOOO teuer und die Passgenauigkeit etc. muss schon sehr gut sein! Plan schleifen musst Du es auch noch!... Nicht einfach aber wenn Du ein planerisches Talent hast, Kenntnisse über Thermodynamik, Fluiddynamik, am besten ein (kostenloses) CAD Programm, präzise Maschinen (Schleifen, Fräsen, Bohren und evtl Schweißen und Löten) und genaue Messmittel sowie ein handwerkliches generelles Geschickt zur Verfügung hast: Möglich, klar! 
7. Oha! Jetzt werden die Fragen allmälich echt absurd mein Lieber! Nein! Erstens: Wieso willst ein Case luftdicht bekommen? Und zweitens: Du müsstest es komplett thermisch isolieren und selbst dann hast Du Wärmeleckagen und nen Hitzestau gleichzeitig im Case! Das wäre ne grobe Dummheit! Dein Case ist aus wärmeleitfähigem Material (wahrscheinlich Aluminium) und das leitet die Wärme immer auch nach außen. Wenn Acrylglas verbaut ist ist es ebenfalls ein (zugegebenermaßen schlechter) Wärmeleiter der Dir hier ebenfalls im Weg steht und ganz ehrlich: Ein wärmegedämmtes Gehäuse sieht auch zum aus! 
8. Ok jetzt wird es echt lächerlich und ich verweigere nach dieser jede weitere Antwort auf §Fragen dieser Art!: Nen Radi auf'm Dach kannste natürlich machen aber Du hast halt dann immer 2 Schläuche mit ner gewissen Dicke, die du durch das Dach (Fenster?) führen musst zum Radi.. wie wisst Du das realisieren udn was machst Du wenn es regnet und wie verhinderst Du, dass Feuchtigkeit ins Mauerwerk einzieht, Kälte rein zieht etc. etc. etc.


----------



## DoertyHarry (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus alle zusammen  

Man das sind ja mal komische fragen O.o

Also das mit dem Radi auf dem Dach versteh ich ned so ganz meinst du das nur im Winter?

Zu 1.: warum auch nicht davor gut ausspülen und passt schon nur sie schon gesagt wurde ist das mit der Materialunverträglichkeit immer so eine sache... das unedlere gibt nach und verstopft den ganzen kreislauf und löst sich langsam auf.

Zu 3.: Es gibt sowas sind halt nur nicht für Pc WaKü's gedacht sondern für heizungskreisläufe bräuchtest dann whs stärkere Pumpe andere Anschlüsse und so weiter https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plattenwärmeübertrager

2., 4., 5., 6., wurde schon beantwortet und 7. Versteh ich auch nicht so ganz... willst du in deinem case ein Vakuum erzeugen?? 

Edit: @chischko 
Naja wenn man eine Solaranlage aufn Dach hat bringt man die Einlässe von den Rohren durchs Dach ja auch dicht also das ist glaub ich das geringere Problem  

MfG DörtyHarry


----------



## the_leon (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, im großen und ganzem kann man sagen.
Das mit dem Radi könnte funktionieren.
2. ja gibt es von Alphacool
3. ja einfach nen Wärmetauscher nehmen, aber dein PC produziert nicht so viel Abwärme, das sich das rentieren würde 
4. Ja, da viele Pumpen (Eheim, DDC etc.) aus diesem Bereich kommen 
5. theoretisch ja, dann investiert du aber schnell 100€ in ein Biegegerät für die Röhre und dann rentiert sich das nicht
6. ja Spawas kannste mit nem CAD Programm selber konstruieren und dann fräsen.
Allerdings ist die Struktur moderner Kühlkörper komplex und nicht mit jeder 0815 fräse zu fräsen.
7. wirst du nicht schaffen
Und jetzt wird echt lächerlich


----------



## chischko (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Naja wenn man eine Solaranlage aufn Dach hat bringt man die Einlässe von den Rohren durchs Dach ja auch dicht also das ist glaub ich das geringere Problem


Dazu muss man aber halt auch entsprechende Kenntnisse haben zur Dämmung, Isolierung etc. Klar nen Fachmann kriegt das hin aber ich würd mir das nicht zutrauen obwohl technisch kundig aber mittlerweile gibt es so viel Vorschriften und techn. Möglichkeiten, dass man zu viel falsch machen kann.


----------



## DoertyHarry (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko

Wer sagt dass man technische Vorschriften beachten muss?  

Pfusch am Bau, sympathisch und schlau


----------



## suzukini (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So danke für alle die meinen beklopten Fragen geantwortet haben. Find ich wirklich stark 

1. Jo hab das mal gegoogelt is nicht ganz einfach mit den verschiedenen Metallen.
2. Das mit dem passiven werd ich mir mal genauer Anschauen.
3. Das werde ich dann wieder ein bisschen weiter nachhinten schieben. Muss ich dann, wenn es überhaupt was wird, komplett auf Eigenbau setzen
4. Was ich nicht beachtet habe ist, dass diese Pumpen halt lauter sind vorallem im Wohnzimmer
5. Ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Kupferrohren (habe neues altes Hausgekauft und dort die ganzen Wasserleitungen erneuert und anders verlegt) und das Werkzeug habe ich auch. Allerdings würde ich die Rohre dann Sägen und mit Winkeln verbinden oder schweißen 
6. Das verwerfe ich komplett da die Metallfräse auf die ich zugreifen wollte Uralt ist und sich für solche Feinarbeit nicht eignet.
7. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einen GamingPC und der hat jeden Sommer den Raum so heiß gemacht, dass es keinen Spass gemacht hat zu zocken, ich will ja nur verhindern, dass er Wärme nach aussen abgibt ausser über die entsprechende Wakü
8. Ich habe diesen Sommer ein altes neues Haus gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hatte auf dem Dach ne Parabolantenne installiert und um die Kabel von nem OCTO-LNB ins Haus zu bekommen hat er in den Rahmen vom Dachfenster ein Loch gebohrt mit nem Radius von ca. 3cm und dann anschließend jede Menge Silikon reingeklatsch. Durch das Loch zieht kein Wind. Deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es dicht ist. Wenn ich jetzt den Radiator an der Nordseite anbringe sollte das doch theoretisch funktionieren. Sofern der Radiator witterungsbeständig ist. Was alles erlaubt oder nicht erlaubt ist das ist doch erstmal egal. Bis jetzt sind es ja nur Gedankenspiele die mir durch den Kopf gehen. Spätestens bei der Planung müsste ich dann doch nochmal nachfragen, Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ich ne Genemigung o.ä brauche da man die Parabolantenne ja auch einfach aufm Dach platzieren darf.


----------



## DoertyHarry (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also zu 7. Würde mir nur einfallen den Pc in ein anderes Zimmer stellen und die Kabel verlegen zumindest fürn Sommer


----------



## IssaP (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu 3.: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe suchst du so etwas: Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger | Radiatoren spezial | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## boober (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu 8.: Ich finde die Idee gut und sie würde auch funktionieren. Selbst über mehrere Stockwerke (wird dann halt bloß blöd mit dem befüllen des Systems  aber ansonsten ) Eine ähnliche Idee hatte ich auch schon mal. Allerdings, und das hat mich letztlich davon abgehalten, würde das Ergebnis im Sommer ehr kontraproduktiv sein. Denn wenn die Sonne auf deinen Radi scheint, dann heizt du dein System, anstatt es zu kühlen. Im Winter aber eine herrliche Idee. Obwohl, mit Schnelltrennkupplungen um zwischen Sommer- und Winterbetrieb zu wechseln - wäre eine Idee. Also gehen tut das auf jeden Fall...


----------



## JakPol (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im winter must du auf ausreichend Frostschutz achten, damit dir nicht einfach der Radiator platzt. Viel schlimmer aber: die kühlkörper haben, Grade kurz nach dem anschalten, schnell auch minus Temperaturen.  Das heißt, jede Raum feuchte kondensiert da dran aus und tropft dann in den laufenden pc. Falls di das so machen willst, musst du sämtliche Oberflächen, die mit dem Wasser in Kontakt kommen, verkleiden, um Kondensation zu verhindern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und zusätzlich dazu würde ich irgendwie versuchen die Hardware zu isolieren, damit selbst wenn es tropft, nicht gleich alles kaputt geht.


----------



## DOcean (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt da draußen doch noch welche die so verrückt denken wie ich 

Bei meinem irgendwann mal gebauten Haus hab ich schon überlegt einen Wakü kreislauf vom EG  ( Arbeitszimmer) in den Keller zur Heizung zu legen, und dann über einen zusätzlichen Wärmetauscher mein Heizungswasser warm zu machen 

Da ich vorhabe ein Passivhaus zu bauen (das eh verdammt wenig braucht) könnte das sogar was bringen, auf jeden Fall wenn Pumpe im Keller ist das Sys dann fast lautlos...


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

problem an quasi lautlosen systemen ist, dass man spulen- oder andere eletrkonischen geräusche, viel stärker hört.


----------



## suzukini (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> gibt da draußen doch noch welche die so verrückt denken wie ich
> 
> Bei meinem irgendwann mal gebauten Haus hab ich schon überlegt einen Wakü kreislauf vom EG  ( Arbeitszimmer) in den Keller zur Heizung zu legen, und dann über einen zusätzlichen Wärmetauscher mein Heizungswasser warm zu machen
> 
> Da ich vorhabe ein Passivhaus zu bauen (das eh verdammt wenig braucht) könnte das sogar was bringen, auf jeden Fall wenn Pumpe im Keller ist das Sys dann fast lautlos...



Solche Gedanken gehen mir auch gerade durch den Kopf. Ich suche noch ob es schin fertige Lösungen gibt ansonsten werden wir wohl beide auf eigenes Handwerk setzten müssen. Ich will nächste Woche mal nen Bekannten fragen der Techniker in nem Unternehmen für Wasserkreisläufe/Kühkmethoden ist und werde fragen was er davon hält.


----------



## chischko (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich derzeit überlege geht in ne ähnliche Richtung: 
Derzeit will ich nen MoRa integrieren also hab ich ohnehin schlauchleitungen nach draußem mit Schnellkupplungen. 
Ich hab hier ne Erdgeschosswohnung mit Terasse und direkt neben der Tür steht der PC und auf der Terasse stell ich im Sommer immer Plantschbecken für mich (ja für mich! kinderlos! ^^) auf... nun ist meine Idee dort einen 2. Kreislauf durch fließen zu lassen und diesen eben mit einem Wärmetauscher an den PC Kreislauf zu hängen: Hätte nen beheizenden Effekt für das Plantschbecken welche sohnhin immer wieder mit Firschwasser versorgt wird da ich das abgestandene Wasser aus dem Becken für mein Bewässerungssystem nutze. Somit ist immer eine gewisse Umwälzung vorhanden und und es wird nicht zu warm. 

Mal schauen ob und wann ich dieses Projekt in Angriff nehme.


----------



## boober (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der Idee, das ganze in den Heizkreislauf mit einzubinden wird meines Erachtens nicht funktionieren. Warum? Der Vorlauf einer normalen Heizung liegt bei ca. 50° C, bei einer Fußbodenheizung glaube ich bei 35° C. Damit Wärme überhaupt von der Wakü an die Heizung abgegeben wird, muss das Wasser der Wakü mehr Grad haben, als die Heizung. Klar, 35° C sind bei zocken schnell mal erreicht. Aber im Dekstop/Leerlauf hat mein meist deutlich weniger (ich habe ca. 27° C im semi-passiven Bereich). Die Heizung würde dann die Wakü heizen  und man verliert thermische Energie im Heizkreislauf  

Nur mal kurz hier im Forum was gucken und schon wirds kalt in der Hütte. Was wohl meine stets frierende Frau dazu sagen wird?


----------



## chischko (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> Bei der Idee, das ganze in den Heizkreislauf mit  einzubinden wird meines Erachtens nicht funktionieren. Warum? Der  Vorlauf einer normalen Heizung liegt bei ca. 50° C, bei einer  Fußbodenheizung glaube ich bei 35° C. Damit Wärme überhaupt von der Wakü  an die Heizung abgegeben wird, muss das Wasser der Wakü mehr Grad  haben, als die Heizung. Klar, 35° C sind bei zocken schnell mal  erreicht. Aber im Dekstop/Leerlauf hat mein meist deutlich weniger (ich  habe ca. 27° C im semi-passiven Bereich). Die Heizung würde dann die  Wakü heizen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja man müsste halt nen thermischen Komparator mit einstellbarem Schwell- bzw. Schaltwert einbauen in Kombination mit nem Ventil bzw. Beipassventil ... 
"Wenn Kreislauf A (Computer) mehr als (z.B.) 5 K höher als Kreislauf B (Heizung)"--> öffnen
*Wenn Temperaturdifferenz kleiner 5K oder Kreislauf A gar kälter als Kreislauf B*--> Schließen

So in Etwa


----------



## DOcean (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deswegen wollt ich ja an den Heißwasserspeicher gehen, der ist geschichtet "unten" gibt es fast immer "kaltes" Wasser...

aber auch wird es Fälle geben wo der komplette Speicher heiß ist und man die Wärme woanders hinfahren muss


----------



## boober (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Naja man müsste halt nen thermischen Komparator  mit einstellbarem Schwell- bzw. Schaltwert einbauen in Kombination mit  nem Ventil bzw. Beipassventil ...
> "Wenn Kreislauf A (Computer) mehr als (z.B.) 5 K höher als Kreislauf B (Heizung)"--> öffnen
> *Wenn Temperaturdifferenz kleiner 5K oder Kreislauf A gar kälter als Kreislauf B*--> Schließen
> 
> So in Etwa



Dann wirds aber auch wieder richtig kompliziert. Dann doch lieber ne Mora auf Dach



DOcean schrieb:


> deswegen wollt ich ja an den Heißwasserspeicher gehen, der ist geschichtet "unten" gibt es fast immer "kaltes" Wasser...
> 
> aber auch wird es Fälle geben wo der komplette Speicher heiß ist und man die Wärme woanders hinfahren muss



Stimmt, der Warmwasserspeicher ist unten kalt. Das wäre eine Idee. Hier liegt aber das eigentliche Problem in der Verrohrung im Haus. Mein Rechner steht im Dachgeschoss ganz oben, der Speicher im Raum unter der Treppe im EG. Ich müsste durch halbe Haus boren, nur um den Warmwasserspeicher mit 5K zu füttern. Wenn ich desswegen durch unsere Decken bohre, darf ich im Winter draußen schlafen


----------



## DOcean (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde das einfach beim Hausbau mit einbauen, die 2 Rohre machen da nix 

Und ich müsste nur vom Keller in EG, das geht auch mit normalen Pumpen...


----------



## boober (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich würde das einfach beim Hausbau mit einbauen, die 2 Rohre machen da nix
> 
> Und ich müsste nur vom Keller in EG, das geht auch mit normalen Pumpen...


 
Ok, wenn du je gerade ein Haus baust, dann kann man das mit vorsehen. Nich vergessen, LAN Kabel durch Haus zu legen. 

Für die Pumpe ist das egal, da könntest du deinen PC auch unters Dach stellen. Solange das System mit Wasser befüllt ist und bis auf den AGB keine Luft mehr im System ist, wird das jede Pumpe packen, weil dann der Widerstand nicht mehr von dem Höhenunterschied abhängt, sondern nur noch von der Reibung innerhalb des Systems.

Mich würde eine solche "Warmwasserheizung" echt interessieren. Bau das mal und berichte


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geil, jetzt passt man schon sein Haus an die WaKü an. Sag das bloß keinem auserhalb des Forums, die halten dich dann für Krank.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



suzukini schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich hab da mal absurde und behämmerte Fragen. 1. Ist es möglich, dass ich als Radiator den aus meinem VW-T4 mit totalschaden nehme? Is ja doch ganz gross und der nette Türke vom Schrottplatz würde mir 30€ für das ganze Auto geben. 2. Gibt es Radiatoren die sich auch passiv Kühlen lassen? Das macht das ganze ja noch leiser. 3. Gibt es auch Radiatoren welche man mit Wasser kühlen kann (wie eine Wärmetauscher im Kraftwerk? Dieses Warmwasser könnte ich dann ja an die Heizungsanlage anbauen und mir so auch Heizkosten sparen. 4. Kann ich als Pumpe für die Wakü eine ausm Baumarkt für Springbrunnen und co. benutzen? Mir scheint als hätten die wesentlich mehr Power und sind dazu auch noch robuster. 5. Kann man statt der Plastikschläuche auch die Kupferlrohre ausm Baumarkt verwenden? 6. Ist es möglich Sich die Kühlblöcke selber zu "bauen"? Entweder kann man das mit nem Metallblock und ner Metallfräße oder aus Metallplatten welche man dann zusammenschweißt. Für den CPU-Block stell ich mir ganz einfach vor komplizierter wird das ganze dann bei dem GPU-Block da ich die Speicherchips berücksichtigen muss genauso wie beim RAM. 7. Wenn ich es schaffe mein Case komplett luftdicht zuverschließen und dann CPU + GPU mit Wakü külen (Radiator ist ausserhalb des Case evt. in nem anderen Raum) dann verhindere ich doch, dass irgendwelche Wärme in den Raum abgegeben wird (ausser dem Radiator halt). 8. (Wenn Punkt 3. nicht möglich ist) kann ich den Radiator auf dem Dach anbringen (PC würde im Dachgeschoss stehen)?
> Das war es erstmal. Danke im Vorraus für alle Antworten



1. Bei einem Totalschaden ggf. nicht, sonst gilt die Alu-Problematik. Es gibt aber in z.B. Klimaanlagen auch Radiatoren mit Kupferrohr.
2. Alphacools Cape Cora ist der letzte spezielle Passiv-Radiator am Markt. Gebraucht bekommt man gelegentlich einen Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matik. Man kann aber prinzipiell alle Radiatoren auch passiv betreiben. Der Leistungsverlust muss dann durch entsprechende Radiatoranzahl oder -größe ausgeglichen werden. Siehe auch Aquacomputer Gigant 3360: Ausnahme-Radiator im Test 
3. Koolance bietet Wärmetauscher an, aber ich würde einen Filter davor einbauen um das Eindringen von Partikeln aus dem Heizungkreislauf zu verhindern. Zur Temperaturproblematik wurde ja schon etwas gesagt.
4. Normale Wasserkühlungspumpen (die zum Teil aus der Aquaristik stammen) haben mehr als genug Leistung.
Wasserkühlungs-Mythos im Video: Wie stark sollte die Pumpe sein?
Eine Springbrunnenpumpe wäre nur lauter, würde aber nicht besser kühlen.
5. Kann man. Zum Teil bekommt man sogar Schneidringverbinder mit G1/4-Zoll-Gewinde, aber auch Wasserkühlungsanschlüsse für Hartmaterialien (Plug'n'Cool, Legris, Acrylrohr-Systeme) funktioneren mit Kupferrohren gleichen Durchmessers.
6. Sowohl Fräsen als auch Löten ist möglich. Aber ein GPU-Kühler ist sehr aufwendig und erfordert hohe Präzision, für einen CPU-Kühler auf dem Niveau von 30-Euro-Einsteigermodellen benötigt man viel Erfahrung und eine sehr gute Fräse.
7. Wenn die Wärme zahlreicher kleinerer Komponenten nicht mehr an den Raum abgegeben wird, ist mit Systemausfällen zu rechnen.
(8.: Zur Kondensationsproblematik wurde schon alles gesagt)


----------



## suzukini (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 1. Bei einem Totalschaden ggf. nicht, sonst gilt die Alu-Problematik. Es gibt aber in z.B. Klimaanlagen auch Radiatoren mit Kupferrohr.
> 2. Alphacools Cape Cora ist der letzte spezielle Passiv-Radiator am Markt. Gebraucht bekommt man gelegentlich einen Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matik. Man kann aber prinzipiell alle Radiatoren auch passiv betreiben. Der Leistungsverlust muss dann durch entsprechende Radiatoranzahl oder -größe ausgeglichen werden. Siehe auch Aquacomputer Gigant 3360: Ausnahme-Radiator im Test
> 3. Koolance bietet Wärmetauscher an, aber ich würde einen Filter davor einbauen um das Eindringen von Partikeln aus dem Heizungkreislauf zu verhindern. Zur Temperaturproblematik wurde ja schon etwas gesagt.
> 4. Normale Wasserkühlungspumpen (die zum Teil aus der Aquaristik stammen) haben mehr als genug Leistung.
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Also das mit der WAKÜ is ja schon ne nette Sache und ich werde mir definitiv eine zulegen. Aber ich werde nicht den Radiator von meinem alten Multivan nehmen da der glaub ich einfach zu klein ist und das ALU-Problem. Ich will zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten jeweils einen Radiator einbauen damit die CPU kaltes Wasser bekommt sowie aber auch die GPU und ggf. der Ram. Alles andere kann ja mit Luft gekühlt werden. Um alle Komponente genügend zu kühlen wirds rein passiv nicht gehen, also mehrer kleine Radiatoren zwischen klemmen welche passiv laufen und dann ein großer in nem anderen Raum. Zudem kann ich ja nen Wärmetauscher zwischenlaufen lassen welcher an die Wasserversorgung, für die Waschmaschinen im Keller, angeschlossen ist. Waschmaschinen sparen nämlich ziemlich viel Strom wenn sie wärmeres Wasser bekommen, ein paar Grad Celsius machen da schon nen großen Unterschied, zudem leben die Waschmaschinen auch DEUTLICH länger wenn sie warmes Wasser bekommen. Die Waschmaschine meiner Eltern von ihrer HOCHZEIT lebte bis vor 3 Jahren immernoch (wurde ausgetauscht gegen ein moderneres Modell). Um zu verhindern, dass wenn die Waschmaschinen nicht laufen sich das Wasser in den Rohren erwärmt und somit umgekehrt an den Kreislauf Wärme abgibt kann ich einen kleinen Wassertank einbauen der so 100 Liter fasst. Bei den weiten Strecken die ich verlegen werden sind Kupferrohre dann die beste Wahl. Ich werde dann auch Geld beiseite legen für sehr teure Blöcke damit ich eine maximale Wärmeabgabe erreiche. Auch danke für das Video. Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich ne stromsparende Pumpe mit ordentlich Förderhöhe brauche.
Was schätzt ihr? Wenn ich die Wärme von GPU, CPU und Ram abführe wird die an den Raum abgegebene Wärme relevant sein? 

Ich habe nämlich den Plan mit nächstes Jahr einen Multimedia-Maschine zuzulegen. Da will ich gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Gaming auf dem TV in 4K und ultra ohne jedes jedes Jahr die Hardware zu upgraden, klar irgendwann muss es dann wieder passieren aber nicht vor 2018. Dann soll das ganze System nicht ansatzweiße höhrbar sein da es im Wohnzimmer steht, auchnicht wenn es im Sommer 39° sind. Dann soll der PC möglichst versteckt sein, will das ganze mit mit Reciever und TV-Tuner untern Fernsehr stellen. Und natürlich soll ein Homeserver auf dem System laufen. Da ergibt sich für mich die Frage: Wenn der Rechner 24/7 läuft aber nicht immer gebraucht wird kann ich den PC doch so einstellen, dass sich alles was nicht gebraucht wird abschaltet (GPU etc.). Dann kann sich doch auch der Prozessor untertakten und undervolten bis er so wenig Wärme abgibt, dass sich alle Fans der Radiatoren abschalten und die Pumpe der WAKÜ gaaaanz langsam läuft so spare ich Strom. Bei Netzteilen weiß ich, dass es solche Funktionen schon gibt und ich den Mainboard und Ram verbrauchen im Idle nicht nennenswert Strom (bitte aufklären wenn dem nicht so ist).


----------



## JakPol (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ufert ein bißchen aus hier. Eröffne doch einen eigenen thread, wo man die diversen fragen gebündelt bearbeiten kann.


----------



## chischko (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Das ufert ein bißchen aus hier. Eröffne doch einen eigenen thread, wo man die diversen fragen gebündelt bearbeiten kann.


Wollte ich auch eben anmerken: Suzukini deine Beiträge sind nen halben Bildschirm lang und für manchen wirklich interessant, aber ihc muss gestehen mich nervt es über dieses Thema seit mehreren Tagen lesen zu müssen und ewig scrollen zu müssen. Bitte mach nen eigenen Threat auf, verlinke den Threat hier und alle die es interessiert können dem ja dann folgen.


----------



## suzukini (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oke, kann ich verstehen. Thread kommt wenn überhaupt  Interesse besteht
...

Vielleicht fange ich doch lieber klein an. Ich habe mir jetzt sagen lassen, was da alles schief gehen kann und will jetzt erstmal bei standard Radiatoren bleiben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein System beheizt beim zocken immer mein Zimmer. Ein MoRa ist dabei die beste Lösung.


----------



## Thaurial (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du je gerade ein Haus baust, dann kann man das mit vorsehen. Nich vergessen, LAN Kabel durch Haus zu legen.
> 
> Für die Pumpe ist das egal, da könntest du deinen PC auch unters Dach stellen. Solange das System mit Wasser befüllt ist und bis auf den AGB keine Luft mehr im System ist, wird das jede Pumpe packen, weil dann der Widerstand nicht mehr von dem Höhenunterschied abhängt, sondern nur noch von der Reibung innerhalb des Systems.
> 
> Mich würde eine solche "Warmwasserheizung" echt interessieren. Bau das mal und berichte



ich hab mir auch schon überlegt das mit einzuplanen - aber vermutlich wird der Aufwand zu hoch.

Aber wenns da gute Ideen gibt, immer her damit


----------



## Knäcke (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachdem mein System jahrelang unverändert gelaufen ist, möchte ich die Graka tauschen. In dem Zuge habe ich mir mal die pvc Schläuche genauer angeschaut. Die sehen ja erbärmlich aus.  Total trübe und unansehnlich. Da werden die gleich mal entsorgt und ersetzt. 
Ist das normal, dass die Färbung (bei durchsichtigen Schläuchen) so entrüstet?


----------



## the_leon (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, nach länger Nutzung kommt das vor...


----------



## varg01 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinmoin,

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Aquaero 5 lt zu kaufen .
Da ich aber nur PWM-lüfter nutzen will, und das Gerät nur einen PWM Port hat stellt sich eine Frage: Schafft es 6 Eloops an dem PWM Port?


Besten Gruß


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Lüfter direkt am Netzteil anklemmst und nur pwm und tacho an die aquaero, kannst du da so viele anklemmen, wie du willst.


----------



## varg01 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mir schonmal nen Kabel gekauft was den strom über molex bezogen hat und pwm und tacho am mainboard, nur konnte ich diese nicht regeln weil die komplett auf 100% liefen. mit nem phobya 1 zu 3 kabel liefs dann-


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, ich hatte auch mal so ein Kabel, damit hat das einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## varg01 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das funktioniert nicht. War ja mein erster Gedanke das so zu machen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist das von akasa, oder? Genau das hatte ich auch.


----------



## varg01 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, aber das funktioniert irgendwie nicht.Hab mir dann das 3 an 1 Kabel von Phobya bestellt, das lief.


----------



## Thaurial (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich überlege mir im Markplatz einen Durchflußsensor zu kaufen, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich high flow brauche. Könnt ihr mir da eine Einschätzung geben?

Mein System ist das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...aurials-phanteks-enthoo-luxe-meets-wakue.html

Der Sensor wäre dieser hier:

Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fÃ¼r aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

2 Fragen:

1. Kann ich den Sensor an die aquaero 5lt anschließen und steuern/auslesen?

2. Die Laing ddc 1tplus pwm ist über den Aqauero auf ca 19% gedrosselt - kratze ich damit vermutlich an der 40l/h Marke und der Sensor wäre nicht nützlich?


Danke für Eure Einschätzung.


----------



## chischko (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Ja! 
2. Ebenfalls ja!


----------



## Thaurial (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> 1. Ja!
> 2. Ebenfalls ja!



Danke.

Die 2. habe ich etwas unglücklich formuliert.

 Mein System wird demnach vermutlich weniger als 40l/h Durchfluss haben?


----------



## chischko (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist reine VErmutung, ohne Sensor und ohne genauere Kenntnisse deines Systems (Reiungsverluste, Förderhöhen (wobei zu vernachlässigen in befülltem System) etc. schwierig zu sagen. 19% sind aber natürlich schon hart gedrosselt...


----------



## Thaurial (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ist reine VErmutung, ohne Sensor und ohne genauere Kenntnisse deines Systems (Reiungsverluste, Förderhöhen (wobei zu vernachlässigen in befülltem System) etc. schwierig zu sagen. 19% sind aber natürlich schon hart gedrosselt...



okay- das System habe ich ja recht detailiert im verlinkten Thread aufgelistet - ist eher standard für GPU/CPU.

Die Drosselung auf 19% wird rein über PWM im Aquaero gemacht - die Pumpe hängt per 12V am Netzteil. Der Aqauero gibt irgendwas von 900rpm aus, keine Ahnung ob die Angabe stimmt, oder nur bei Lüftern so funktioniert?

Scheint mir auch schwer einzuschätzen wie mein Durchfluss so liegt, bin da jetzt aber zu geizig nen High und low flow sensor zu kaufen um das rauszufinden


----------



## chischko (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde wenn der Preis stimmt beim High-Flow zuschlagen. 
Das High Flow kann man übrigens auch so interpretieren (zumindest mache ich das so), dass er nen geringen Strömungswiderstand bietet.... 
Ich hab den gleichen verbaut und meiner zeigt mir auch ca. 30 L/h an...


----------



## Thaurial (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich würde wenn der Preis stimmt beim High-Flow zuschlagen.
> Das High Flow kann man übrigens auch so interpretieren (zumindest mache ich das so), dass er nen geringen Strömungswiderstand bietet....
> Ich hab den gleichen verbaut und meiner zeigt mir auch ca. 30 L/h an...




naja *"Der Sensor liefert ab ca. 40 l/h zuverlässige Messwerte und ist somit optimal für Systeme mit aquastream-Pumpen geeignet"


*Alles darunter wird wohl eher ungenau.


----------



## boober (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich versuche die ganze Zeit, Bilder im BilderThread hochzuladen, die hochkant aufgenommen wurden. Leider dreht das Forum hier immer die Bilder auf die Seite, d.h. die werden nicht hochkant angezeigt. Ich habe aber gesehen, dass viele auch Fotos hochkant einstellen.

Kann mir vlt. einer mal kurz über die Straße helfen und mir mal sagen, was zum Henker ich falsch mache? Ich kriegs irgendwie net hin...


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lade sie woanders hoch und verlinke hier nur


----------



## boober (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Lade sie woanders hoch und verlinke hier nur



Ja das geht auch, aber ist halt net so schön. Nur andere bekommen das ja auch gebacken, nur ich net.


----------



## Nachty (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst die Bilder auch mit IrfanView 64 hochkant abspeichern damit funzt es


----------



## boober (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Du kannst die Bilder auch mit IrfanView 64 hochkant abspeichern damit funzt es



Das witzige ist ja, die sind hochkant abgespeichert. Im Browserfenster und im Bildprogramm werden sie definitiv hochkant angezeigt. Sobald ich die Bilder hier aber hochlade, weden sie quer.


----------



## boober (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, der Trick mir IrfanView hat hat gerade funktioniert


----------



## JakPol (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

900 RPM dürften schon sehr sehr wenig sein, damit könnte der Durchfluss schon kritisch gering sein.  Du kannst den Durchflussmesser aber trotzdem nehmen, dann einfach mal pumpe auf max und dann runter drosseln, bis du beim gewünschtem Durchfluss angekommen bist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchfluß wird - nach allgemeiner Meinung und meiner Erfahrung - meistens über bewertet.
Ich hatte - wegen mieser (billiger) Schnellkupplungen - teilweise nur 30Liter die Stunde; die Temperaturen waren dennoch in Ordnung, bis auf 15 Liter 'runter.

Also alles halb so wild.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Thaurial (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Durchfluß wird - nach allgemeiner Meinung und meiner Erfahrung - meistens über bewertet.
> Ich hatte - wegen mieser (billiger) Schnellkupplungen - teilweise nur 30Liter die Stunde; die Temperaturen waren dennoch in Ordnung, bis auf 15 Liter 'runter.
> 
> Also alles halb so wild.
> ...



jo richtig. ich nehme den sensor eigentlich nur mit, weil er grad im marktplatz gebraucht angeboten wird. Mache mir eigentlich keinen Kopf um den Wert, aber finds schick, wenn in den Aquasuite mehr Werte blinken und leuchten


----------



## DOcean (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> Ok, der Trick mir IrfanView hat hat gerade funktioniert



das wird daran liegen das die EXIF Daten von deinem Bild Murks waren...


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich habe die Magicool DCP 450, die natürlich lecken muss ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSC_yV1QpNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mit bissle Unterdruck geht es wiederum.


> Caution: Pump reservoir is made of Acryl, please don´t use alcohol or its derivates, which could cause Acryl break.


Stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich das Ethylenglykolhaltige Korrsionsschutzmittel verwenden darf. (Nanonxia Coolforce Base)
Ansonsten hätte ich noch G48. (Enthält aber doch auch Glykol?)
Ich habe nicht so rege Lust, den Kreislauf komplett zu entleeren, auszuwaschen und das Kühlmittel dann zu tauschen ...


----------



## JakPol (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die pumpe sofort reklamieren. Stell ich mir auf Dauer unendlich nervig vor, wenn da hin und wieder war im System austritt.


----------



## JakPol (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kommt aus dem Bad und die beste Ehefrau von allen ist dabei, hektisch eine Flüssigkeit von ihrem aufgeklappten Laptop zu wischen. "****, was ist passiert?" - "Nennen wir es Laptop-Wasserkühlung!"

Ich kann jetzt ein MSI GS60 sehr sehr schnell in seine Einzelteile zerlegen und zum trocknen aufstellen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Glück. Schnelle Reaktion lässt aber aufs Überleben hoffen


----------



## JakPol (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

btw: habt ihr denn auch alle gesehen, dass AT derzeit 10% Rabatt Aktion hat? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/aquatuning/419448-weihnachtsrabatt-fuer-die-pcgh-user.html


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja es geht nun wieder, da ich einen Unterdruck geschaffen habe.
Wie sieht es nun aus? Ist Ethylenglykol jetzt ein Alkoholderivat und muss ich es schleunigst austauschen?
Erfahrungen mit der Verträglichkeit zu Acryl gemacht?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal, dass der agb der dcp450 aus dem gleichen Material ist, wie mein alphacool coolplex. Ich habe dest. Wasser mit G48 drin und merke nix von unverträglichkeiten.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ethylenglykol ist ein zweiwertiger Alkohol, der PMMA (Plexiglas) in den Wakü-üblichen Konzentrationen wenig anhaben kann - ganz im Gegensatz zu einwertigen Alkoholen wie Ethanol.

Die Leckage geht mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Dichtungen zurück, denn die haben sich bislang als der einzige Schwachpunkt der Pumpe erweisen. Am besten ersetzt man die Silikondichtringe die da verbaut sind gegen normale NBR oder EPDM-Dichtringe -dann ist das Thema gegessen, falls es auftritt.


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey mal so ne Frage als Laie wie lange dauert es denn normal bis nen Fullcover bzw nen normalen Kühler für ne Graka rauskommen wäre da an Pascal bzw Arcric Island interresiert wenn die rauskommen


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst die Karte bei Alphacool einschicken, dauert dann so circa 1-2 Monate bis du dein Kühler hast. Du informierst dich aber früh xD^^


----------



## Thaiminater (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja dass weiss ich kriegen Firmen wie Ekwb nicht Samples mit denen sie das vorher entwickeln können?  Naja und ich komm im Juli wieder Heim nachdem ich ein Jahr aufm Laptop zocken musste einfach nur schrecklich mein I7 ist beim zocken 95 Grad und hab in Csgo laggs also das geht ziemlich aufn Sack hier mal ne Idee die ich auch umsetzen will dann halt mit Wakü dranhttp://m.imgur.com/a/rljSD mit 4k Moni da brauch man halt ne übertaktete Pascal


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Aktionen mit als Erster hin schicken und dann den Kühler gratis bekommen gibt es eben weil die meisten Hersteller keine Vorabsample bekommen.
Zwei Monate dauert es aber normal nicht.


----------



## the_leon (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim rev. Design gibt es von EK und Aquacomputer meist ab dem Release Fullcover.
Bei Custom Karten dauert es länger.


----------



## defPlaya (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich holte gleich meine EK Water Block Kühler ab. Sollte ich meine GPU mit einer bestimmten Flüssigkeit sauber machen oder reicht einfach nur mit Newa die WLP wegwischen. Ist das erstmal, dass ich eine Grafikkarte öffne daher frage ich. FREU MICH!!!!!


----------



## Raketenjoint (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ethylenglykol ist ein zweiwertiger Alkohol, der PMMA (Plexiglas) in den Wakü-üblichen Konzentrationen wenig anhaben kann - ganz im Gegensatz zu einwertigen Alkoholen wie Ethanol.
> 
> Die Leckage geht mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die Dichtungen zurück, denn die haben sich bislang als der einzige Schwachpunkt der Pumpe erweisen. Am besten ersetzt man die Silikondichtringe die da verbaut sind gegen normale NBR oder EPDM-Dichtringe -dann ist das Thema gegessen, falls es auftritt.



Bei mir sind oben auch schwarze Dichtringe verbaut. Soweit ich weiß, sind die Silikonteile aber weiß?


----------



## defPlaya (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir! Wo gibt es den reinen Alkohol? In der Apotheke? Das Feuerzeugbenzin sichtlich bei Real!


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm einfach feuerzeugbenzin, das reicht.


----------



## defPlaya (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok mache ich vielen Dank!


----------



## Mercenary32465 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Community,
Ich wollte wissen ob meine aktuelle wakü config für einen oc versuch ausreicht.
Ich habe den i7 3930k und habe vor ihn auf 4.5ghz zu übertakten. Gekühlt wird das ganze von einem aquacomputer kryographics hd cpu cooler der an einem alphacool nexxos 360 l radiator und einem 140 alphacool nexxos monsta hängt. In naher zukunft wird sich noch eine gtx980 oder 980ti im system befinden. Auf den radiatoren sind bequiet lüfter montiert sind nicht die optimalsten dafür aber leise.
Danke für eure antworten.


----------



## chischko (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mercenary32465 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> Ich wollte wissen ob meine aktuelle wakü config für einen oc versuch ausreicht.
> Ich habe den i7 3930k und habe vor ihn auf 4.5ghz zu übertakten. Gekühlt wird das ganze von einem aquacomputer kryographics hd cpu cooler der an einem alphacool nexxos 360 l radiator und einem 140 alphacool nexxos monsta hängt. In naher zukunft wird sich noch eine gtx980 oder 980ti im system befinden. Auf den radiatoren sind bequiet lüfter montiert sind nicht die optimalsten dafür aber leise.
> Danke für eure antworten.



Dazu sollte man auch die komplette Konfiguration kennen (RAM, PSU, MB, etc.)!


----------



## Mercenary32465 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ram sind 16 gb quadchannel ddr3 1600 von corsair
Und als mainboard wird ein asus sabertooth x79 verwendet . Bepowert wird das ganze von einem bequiet 850watt 80+ gold netzteil


----------



## chischko (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus! 

Also grunsätzlich sollte die Radiatorfläche ausreichen die Abwärme deiner CPU + GPU abzuführen. Hab auch lange nun mit nem 480er alleine das ganze System (980Ti + 4790K @4,6Ghz) halbwegs kühl und leise bekommen. Habe dann noch nen 280er integriert was die Wassertemperatur noch einmal um ca. 2-3 K gesenkt hat und den Lautstärkepegel ein klein wenig. .


----------



## Mercenary32465 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die antwort. Die 980ti dürfte den kreislauf ja bei standardtakt nicht allzu sehr aufheizen.


----------



## MadPolygon (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus,
ich will demnächst auf Hardtubing umsteigen (PETG von Primochill) und da ich gerne rote Flüssigkeit (wie das Deep Red von Mayhem) hätte, frage was ich da an Färbemittel oder Flüssigkeit nehmen soll, das sich auch mit den Röhren verträgt. Ich hab noch eineinhalb Flaschen Double Protect Ultra rumstehen, kann man das eventuell mit dem Deep Red Konzentrat einfärben?


----------



## the_leon (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Röhren ist es fast egal, was man nimmt, da in den Röhren ja kein Weichmacher drin ist, wie in den Schläuchen der sich rauslöst.


----------



## MadPolygon (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Meinung war ich eigentlich auch. Auf der Produktseite von Primochill heißt es "... _however the use of alcohols, Ethylene Glycol and as well as any other harmful chemicals is strictly prohibited and will void your warranty._", hab dann mal gesucht aus was sich DP Ultra zusammensetzt, aber leider nichts offizielles gefunden. Laut eines Forumbeitrags in einem anderen Forum, enthält es allerdings 1/3 des besagten Ethylenglykols, was mich dann doch etwas besorgt hat und ich daraufhin eben hier mal nachfragen wollte .


----------



## SpatteL (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da das aber maßgeblich für den Korrosionsschutz zuständig ist, kann/sollte man nicht darauf verzichten.
Das ist in allen Fertigmischungen drin.

MfG


----------



## MadPolygon (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, hat mich einfach verwundert. Hab aber auch noch niemanden gesehen, der da irgendwie Probleme hatte.


----------



## Kiryu (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich kurz davor bin die Bestellung für die restlichen Komponenten meiner ersten WaKü abzuschicken würde ich gern noch folgendes klären:

Aus Gründen der Schlauchführung würde ich die Rückführung zum AGB gerne von oben vornehmen und mittels dieses (eigentlich wohl für einen anderen Zweck gedachten) Zubehörs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür sorgen, dass die Rückführung unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche stattfindet.

Bekomme ich dann Probleme mit der Entlüftung und Turbulenzen im AGB oder ist das vertretbar? 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## chischko (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Da ich kurz davor bin die Bestellung für die restlichen Komponenten meiner ersten WaKü abzuschicken würde ich gern noch folgendes klären:
> 
> Aus Gründen der Schlauchführung würde ich die Rückführung zum AGB gerne von oben vornehmen und mittels dieses (eigentlich wohl für einen anderen Zweck gedachten) Zubehörs
> 
> ...



Wenn die bekannten physikalischen Gesetze greifen sollten die es keine Probleme geben. Die Luftblasen steigen auch so nach oben wenn die Ansaugstelle nicht unbedingt nur 2mm vom Ende deines Zubehörs entfernt ist. Turbulenzen im AGB sind eigentlich förderlich, da sich dadurch das Wasser mit dem ggf. etwas schwereren oder leichteren Zusatz noch besser vermischen. 

Was ich aber zu bedenken geben möchte ich der doch recht gering erscheinende Querschnitt/Durchmesser des "Rohres" nach unten ... das kann sich bremsend auswirken und würde ich im Auge behalten. Wenn genug Druck auf der Leitung herrscht sollte das aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Kiryu (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für deine Antwort, ich habe mich nun für einen AGB mit Steigröhrchen, dessen Durchmesser etwas größer ausfällt, entschieden. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## chischko (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, ich habe mich nun für einen AGB mit Steigröhrchen, dessen Durchmesser etwas größer ausfällt, entschieden.
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu



Ist natürlich auch möglich und mit weniger Risiko behaftet


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen, 

würde die Profis hier fragen ob man ca. abschätzen kann was mich eine WaKü für mein System kosten könnte? 

Primär spiele ich mit dem Gedanken wegen der Optik. 
Gekühlt werden soll CPU & GPU! 

Danke


----------



## illousion (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde die Profis hier fragen ob man ca. abschätzen kann was mich eine WaKü für mein System kosten könnte?
> 
> ...



Rechner mit 500€ +
Drunter geht, aber wenn du gerade auf Optik achtest kann es teuer werden


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehört so ein System gewartet? 
Wie schwer ist das "erste mal"?


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

i.d.R. sind die Systeme wartungsfrei solange sich keine Probleme ergeben. 
Ich hab meine WKü erst vor kurzem eingebaut mit erheblichem Planungsaufwand und ca. 1500 - 2000 Euro Kapital, dennoch war es schwer auf unvorhergsehenes zu reagieren aber ganz erhlich: Es war wirklich interessant und ne Herausforderung und das Ergebnis entschädigt und es macht einfach Spaß es noch weiter zu perfektionieren etc.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Bilder aktuell in deinem sysprofil? 
Wenn ja, dann darf ich dich fragen ob du wirklich für "paar" Schläuche 2k hingelegt hast? :O


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Sind die Bilder aktuell in deinem sysprofil?
> Wenn ja, dann darf ich dich fragen ob du wirklich für "paar" Schläuche 2k hingelegt hast? :O



Die Bilder sind nicht mehr wirklich aktuell... 
Nen 1080er MoRa ist dazu gekommen und die "paar" Schläuche die Du da siehst sind doch etwas detaillierter verarbeitet... die Schnellkupplungen kosten 35 pro Stück (nur davon sind schon 11 verbaut), noch dazu die ganzen Kühler (CPU, Aquaero, GPU, RAM, Mainboard), Pumpe, Radis, (480 oben, 280 unten+MoRa), insg. 14 high-end Lüfter, Shrouds, Aquaero 5 +  Slave Platine, Sensoren (8 Temp Sensoren, Durchfluss, Druck), Durchflussindikator, (Verlängerungs-)Kabel, Schläuche (4 Meter), AGB, Anschlüsse, Kühlmittelzusatz, Anschlussterminals, Absperrhahn, Slotverschraubungen, Filter, und und und ... ich glaube mittlerweile bin ich über 2000 Euro 

Noch dazu muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht der Hellste bin und auch ab und ab was ersetzt habe (also nicht gleich das Richtige gekauft habe -.-) wie z.B. gerade die AS XT durch eine D5, die oberen Lüfter von billigen 120er Lüftrn auf die Noiseblocker usw ....


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

passiert jedem mall^^
hab auch schon 2 dichtungsringe, nen bissel schlauch undn paar lamelen aufm gewissen xD

aber sowas passiert^^ nur nicht entmutigen lassen^^
habe jetzt fast alles zsam für ne 2te wakü für das benchsytup... da kommt der prozessor unter kokü und chipsätze, spawas und grakas unter wasser^^...so der plan^^ ma schaun wasses wird


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich das so lese kann ich verstehen was da so viel kostet xD
Gibt es irgendwo den Service das machen zu lassen?


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese kann ich verstehen was da so viel kostet xD
> Gibt es irgendwo den Service das machen zu lassen?


Ich sag ja: Das is nen teures Hobby!  

Nen Service gibbet soweit ich weiß nicht außer vielleicht nen paar Privatpersonen, die sowas schon gemacht haben und damit etwas nebenher verdienen wollen... 
Mir wurde viel hier im Forum geholfen und vieles musste ich mir anlesen um das zu verstehen bzw. haben mir auch einige Kollegen auf der CFD Abteilung einige komplexere Fragen beantworten können bzw. Konvektion, Strömungswiderstände, Reibungswiderstände, Durchfluss vs. Verweilsdauer und samit verbundener Abkühlung, Wärmeaufnahme und Wärmeabgabe, energetischer Systembetrachtung etc. etc. etc.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lieber Chischko, 

Danke für die Aufklärung aber ich bleibe bei der Luftkühlung 
Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß mot deiner WaKü  
Ich habe leider nicht soviel Zeit mich aufwändig zuerst in die Materie einzulesen und dann "auf gut Glück" selbst zu experimentieren


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf gut glück rumexperimentieren tuste ja nicht... deswegen liest du dir das ja an xD


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Lieber Chischko,
> 
> Danke für die Aufklärung aber ich bleibe bei der Luftkühlung
> Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß mot deiner WaKü
> Ich habe leider nicht soviel Zeit mich aufwändig zuerst in die Materie einzulesen und dann "auf gut Glück" selbst zu experimentieren



Haha danke!  
Kann ich gut verstehen... war bei mir am Anfang auch nur ne fixe Idee, jetzt isses nen Hobby


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Haha danke!
> Kann ich gut verstehen... war bei mir am Anfang auch nur ne fixe Idee, jetzt isses nen Hobby



Das Hobby ist mit Sicherheit interessant und hat was besonders. 
Allerdings fehlt mir die Zeit ehrlich gesagt. 
Wenn ich mal etwas Freizeit habe dann trinke ich mein Bier im Garten, Spiele Fifa mit meiner besseren Hälfte auf der Xbone oder zocke eben am PC etwas GTA, Rainbow 6 usw. 



Gruß


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zeitintensiv an sich isses eig nich...
ich hab halt oft umgebaut und probiert zu optimiern...

wenn mans aufbaut und mit temps usw zufrieden is... isses beim ersten aufbauen in 2h getan


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das Hobby ist mit Sicherheit interessant und hat was besonders.
> Allerdings fehlt mir die Zeit ehrlich gesagt.
> Wenn ich mal etwas Freizeit habe dann trinke ich mein Bier im Garten, Spiele Fifa mit meiner besseren Hälfte auf der Xbone oder zocke eben am PC etwas GTA, Rainbow 6 usw.
> Gruß



Naja wenn Geld keine Roll spielt also auch keine Arbeit anliegt hat man auch für die schönen Seiten des Lebens mit der Freundin und dem sozialen Umfeld Zeit trotz einiger Hobbies.
Leider ist dem bei mir noch nicht ganz so aber dennoch: ich kann es mir zum Glück frei genug einteilen und muss vergleichsweise wenig arbeiten und das auch noch zu Hause um das alles ganz gut miteinander zu vereinbaren


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Naja wenn Geld keine Roll spielt also auch keine Arbeit anliegt hat man auch für die schönen Seiten des Lebens mit der Freundin und dem sozialen Umfeld Zeit trotz einiger Hobbies.
> Leider ist dem bei mir noch nicht ganz so aber dennoch: ich kann es mir zum Glück frei genug einteilen und muss vergleichsweise wenig arbeiten und das auch noch zu Hause um das alles ganz gut miteinander zu vereinbaren



Wieso hast du den Neopren Schläuche? Sowas wie dein Setup will ich auch machen wenn ich wieder da bin mit nem Mora, Artic Island High End, I7 beide stark übertaktet mit nem 4k 40" und nem 144 Hz 1080p für Csgo. Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten. Denkt ihr es passiert im Wakü/Moni Bereich bis dahin? 
Grüße


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tach! 

Die Norprene (Aufpassen! Norprene ist ungleich zu Neopren!) Schläuche hab ich genommen weil mir die Optik absolut egal ist und die perfekt zu verarbeiten sind (Biegeradien mit meinen 16/10ern, Strapazierfähigkeit und Langlebigeit) und man keine Probleme mit auslösenden Weichmachern hat etc. 

Ansonsten hast Du da größere Pläne bei denen ich mich freuen würde sie zu sehen und zumindest nen paar Bildchen oder sogar nen kleines Tagebuch zu sehen  Schreib mir doch mal bitte wenn Du damit anfängst! Bin gespannt in welche Richtung sich das entwickelt


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also der fairness halber sollte man sagen das nur masterkleer schlauche enorm zum auswaschen neigen...
die anderen hrsteller und deren gutes segment (nicht das der meter 1€segment..was wilst da erwarten?) z.b. primochill wie ichse habe waschen kaum aus... eigentlich garnicht nennenswert bei langzeittests die ich iwo mal gefunden hatte...
ich hab zwar nur 13/10 aber muss sagen die lassn sich supber verarbeiten...die 16/10 waren mir zu dick... das würde mir keine ruhe im kopf lassn xD

und schliese mich an...machn tagebuch dann können wir helfen


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde im Juli anfangen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin nach einem einjährigen Neuseeland Aufenthalt und genauso wie bei diesem dass ich im Bett dann 4K Videos schauen kann und per Controller zocken kann wenn zu faul zum Aufstehen My Battlestation now have 2 modes - Album on Imgur


Ich freu mich da schon drauf würd am liebsten schon amfangen zu planen wann sollte ich den frühstens anfangen ? 1 Monat?


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kp ich hab damals ewig rumgeplant monate... bis die wakü kam...dann hab ich 90% wieder übern haufn geworfn weils ned praxistauglich war xD
muss man testen...weis nich obde n newbie in dem bereich bist aber man sollte alles bestellen und dann planen wenn man die teile in die hand nehmen und positionieren kann... weil dann ksses was anderes wie in der theorie mit lineal und meter... erste gedanken und skizzn kann man sich natürlich machen...
auch empfehle ich immer nen angstmeter schlauch xD  der kann einen retten


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du angesichts der aktuellen Lage bzgl. der Vorhersagbarkeit des Hardwaremakrts in Sachen CPU udn GPU würde ich noch wirklich warten mit der Planung! Ich meine: Klar! je früher man anfängt umso mehr Geld kann man sparen und umso mehr Reife kann man vom System erwarten, aber wenn Du wirklich erst im Juli zurück kommst würde ich nicht vor Mai planen... 

Ich würde mich sehr (!!!) über einen kurzen Bescheid/PN zu deinem neuen System freuen und Dir dann mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen im Rahmen meiner (nicht ganz) bescheidenen Möglichkeiten und Erfahrungen

Weiß eigentlich einer, wieso ich diesem Beitrag keinen "like" geben kann:



Noxxphox schrieb:


> kp ich hab damals ewig rumgeplant monate... bis  die wakü kam...dann hab ich 90% wieder übern haufn geworfn weils ned  praxistauglich war xD
> muss man testen...weis nich obde n newbie in dem bereich bist aber man  sollte alles bestellen und dann planen wenn man die teile in die hand  nehmen und positionieren kann... weil dann ksses was anderes wie in der  theorie mit lineal und meter... erste gedanken und skizzn kann man sich  natürlich machen...
> auch empfehle ich immer nen angstmeter schlauch xD  der kann einen retten



Edit: OK jetzt ging es auf einmal! Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn ich dann anfang zu planen?


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dann anfang zu planen?



Hä? Was willst Du nun beantwortet haben?


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hä? Was willst Du nun beantwortet haben?



Also Pm ich dich wenn ich anfang zu planen?

Und dann muss ich kucken kann zwischen 4 unterschiedlich Betträumen auswählen und vllt 3-4 k ausgeben weil 2x Moni 1000+ Pc für 2k +Wakü also muss dann danach Ferienjob in der Bäckerei machen 
Und hab grade erfahren werde Onkel


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

glückwunsch... zu was kanste dir jetzt aussuchen xD [emoji14]

naja mit 2k für ne wakü kannst du schon gut was auffe beine stellen...und vor allem was leises was trltzdem power hat

musst dir halt äber einige sachen gedanken machn...lautstärke...oötik relevant... ein hersteller (oder shop) oder immer das beste produkt... mainblard mit unter wasser (fürs oc ev nicht dalsch da nimmer so viel lift zirkluert an den spawas) etc. pp


und merci chischko  jemand mag meine beiträge...HUUUUIIIIIIIIIII xD


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Und hab grade erfahren werde Onkel


Oh das mal zu aller erst! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sehr schön! Ich hoffe das blüht mir auch demnächst... Schwesterherz muss mal biss Gas geben  

Zum Rest: Klar! Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Du mir ne PM schreibst wenn Du anfänsgt zu planen, denn ich denke ich kann Dir den einen oder anderen Tipp geben, aber auch die gesamte Community in diesem und diesem Sektor können das Ganze nochmal stark verbessern  
Schreib mir einfach und ich sag Dir schon wo Du Hilfe bekommst zu gewissen Inselthemen oder größeren Fragen... is teilweise wirklich genial was dieses Forum hier an Klugscheisserei (200% positiv gemeint!!!) ausspuckt und wie viele Leute dieses Forum hier lügen straft!


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> und merci chischko  jemand mag meine beiträge...HUUUUIIIIIIIIIII xD



Du schreibst zwar wie ich viel Blödsinn aber definitiv nicht ausschließlich 

Edit: Oh Got!!! Ein Doppelpost! OH NEIIIN!!!!


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Du schreibst zwar wie ich viel Blödsinn aber definitiv nicht ausschließlich


ich blödsin? never xD klugscheisn kann ich jedoch [emoji14]

joa machn thema auf und wir helfn...wirst da nich der erste und nich der letzte sein^^
zumal kann selbst ein erfahrener wakü nutzer und bauer noch sachen bei den konversationen und diskusionen lernen...somit profitieren alme


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Oh das mal zu aller erst! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sehr schön! Ich hoffe das blüht mir auch demnächst... Schwesterherz muss mal biss Gas geben
> 
> Zum Rest: Klar! Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Du mir ne PM schreibst wenn Du anfänsgt zu planen, denn ich denke ich kann Dir den einen oder anderen Tipp geben, aber auch die gesamte Community in diesem und diesem Sektor können das Ganze nochmal stark verbessern
> Schreib mir einfach und ich sag Dir schon wo Du Hilfe bekommst zu gewissen Inselthemen oder größeren Fragen... is teilweise wirklich genial was dieses Forum hier an Klugscheisserei (200% positiv gemeint!!!) ausspuckt und wie viele Leute dieses Forum hier lügen straft!



Na klar im Zusammenstellungsthread bin ich auch viel unterwegs da geht es meistens darum Leuten zu erklären dass die R9 390 besser als ne 970 ist obwohl da nicht Nvidia draufsteht aber bei den neuen Grakas kann sich ja alles änder wegen der neuen Architektur
Und bin dann mit 16 Onkel und meine Schwester mit 28 Mutter also demnach


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn Off-topic: So viel Spaß/Freiraum muss sein! 


Thaiminater schrieb:


> Und bin dann mit 16 Onkel und meine Schwester mit 28 Mutter also demnach


Ich: aktuell 28 und Schesterchen 32.... Hoffe ich werd noch nen "cooler" Onkel unter 30...


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich war schon mit 8onkel...meine schwstern sind aber beide über 10jahre älter wie ich xD also is das ev keine kunst^^

naja die 970 isja ned schlecht... nur das speicherFEATURE ist scheise xD aber die 390 hat auch ordentlicv dampf... naja jedem das seine^^

ja immer wissen anlesen...das hilft sehr...und zumeist wird man hier auch gut beraten...gibt nur wenige die kp haben und dumm rumlabern.. sieht in so manchem andren forum ganz anderst aus... da wollt mir einer weismachen das sein i7 2600k auf 4,6ghz mit meinem 4790k mit 4,8ghz in jedem cpu benchmark gleich auf is.... ich dacht ich steh im wald.... kla hat skch nicht die welt getan...aber gleichauf? pro gen ca. 200mhz zum ausgleichen... er bräuchte ca. 5,2ghz zum mithalten...ev mehr?!?...und sowas zuhauf.... hier wirste sachlich beraten das find ich imer wieder aufs neue tol


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich war schon mit 8onkel...meine schwstern sind aber beide über 10jahre älter wie ich xD also is das ev keine kunst^^
> 
> naja die 970 isja ned schlecht... nur das speicherFEATURE ist scheise xD aber die 390 hat auch ordentlicv dampf... naja jedem das seine^^
> 
> ja immer wissen anlesen...das hilft sehr...und zumeist wird man hier auch gut beraten...gibt nur wenige die kp haben und dumm rumlabern.. sieht in so manchem andren forum ganz anderst aus... da wollt mir einer weismachen das sein i7 2600k auf 4,6ghz mit meinem 4790k mit 4,8ghz in jedem cpu benchmark gleich auf is.... ich dacht ich steh im wald.... kla hat skch nicht die welt getan...aber gleichauf? pro gen ca. 200mhz zum ausgleichen... er bräuchte ca. 5,2ghz zum mithalten...ev mehr?!?...und sowas zuhauf.... hier wirste sachlich beraten das find ich imer wieder aufs neue tol



Naja Kokü 2Volt drauf und ab geht die Butze mit 5.2Ghz wo is da das Problem


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne kokü.hab ich da... damit würd der 4790k noch mehr ren xD... im mom teste ich 4,9ghz bei 1,25v... aber mir sind so dummbabler egal... ich meine ich weis das er mist redet...drüber aufregen bringt nix...auf die ignoliste weil er rumspammt per pn und ruh is

also wir erwarten dann demnächst nen tagebuch thread zur vorbereitung xD


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ne kokü.hab ich da... damit würd der 4790k noch mehr ren xD... im mom teste ich 4,9ghz bei 1,25v... aber mir sind so dummbabler egal... ich meine ich weis das er mist redet...drüber aufregen bringt nix...auf die ignoliste weil er rumspammt per pn und ruh is
> 
> also wir erwarten dann demnächst nen tagebuch thread zur vorbereitung xD



Okay mach ich dann kann ja schonmal wegen Bett Wandhalterung Schreibtisch und Zimmer planen also was wohin


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo hab damals auch umbauen müssn...hab was vom tisch zugesägt das der pc aufm tisch passt...das fette 900d steht nebn mir...und ich höre es unter volast trotz guter ohren quasi nicht... n leichtes surren der pumpe, das wars^^
ja der pc muss gut positioniert werdn... wskü ist leider sehr staubanfällig weswegen ich immer empfehle nicht direkt aufm boden... weil die radiatoren sehr schnell sehr viel kphlleistung verlieren wenn sich grösere mengen sgaub ansammeln...
auser du hastn putzfimmel und putzt jedn tag... dann isses wayne xD


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Okay mach ich dann kann ja schonmal wegen Bett Wandhalterung Schreibtisch und Zimmer planen also was wohin



Das schaukeln wir (und wenn nicht wir, dann der Rest der Community  ) schon in Sachen Planung und Beratung


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> auser du hastn putzfimmel und putzt jedn tag... dann isses wayne xD


Hab mir nen Roomba geholt.. total genial das Teil und erhält die Kühlleistung bzw. reduziert einfach die Staublast im Büro/Herrenzimmer/Zockerhöhle.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

roomba? sagt mir ganix...wasdas?^^ automatischer staubsauger?^^ staubsaugeroboter?^^


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> jo hab damals auch umbauen müssn...hab was vom tisch zugesägt das der pc aufm tisch passt...das fette 900d steht nebn mir...und ich höre es unter volast trotz guter ohren quasi nicht... n leichtes surren der pumpe, das wars^^
> ja der pc muss gut positioniert werdn... wskü ist leider sehr staubanfällig weswegen ich immer empfehle nicht direkt aufm boden... weil die radiatoren sehr schnell sehr viel kphlleistung verlieren wenn sich grösere mengen sgaub ansammeln...
> auser du hastn putzfimmel und putzt jedn tag... dann isses wayne xD



Ne dasitm putzsn eher nicht so aber kann kompfortabel planen kommt in das Air 540 weil ich dass von meinem alten Pc noch hab wenn es sich aber lohnt zu wechseln muss ich dass dann wohl verkaufen und sonst bau ich meinem Pc einfach bin ich relativ flexibel mit nem guten Bastelkeller und Sehr guten Schreinerischen Fähigkeiten


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das is dochmal ne basis... ich hab 2 linke hände aber kann cpus köpfen wien weltmeister xD 60 mit klinge und alle leben ohne schäden 

schafft man alles^^ nuja soltest dir mal gedanken machn...radiatoren intern oder extern?^^ weil bei intern muss man schauen wie mans macht... da könnte ev nen neues case sinvoml sein (kenne das air 540 jetzt nich aufm kopf auswendig)


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hab mir nen Roomba geholt.. total genial das Teil und erhält die Kühlleistung bzw. reduziert einfach die Staublast im Büro/Herrenzimmer/Zockerhöhle.



Meine Mutter würde mir auch einen Husten wenn ich sag ich brauch nen Staubroboter für mehrere hundert Euro


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> das is dochmal ne basis... ich hab 2 linke hände aber kann cpus köpfen wien weltmeister xD 60 mit klinge und alle leben ohne schäden
> 
> schafft man alles^^ nuja soltest dir mal gedanken machn...radiatoren intern oder extern?^^ weil bei intern muss man schauen wie mans macht... da könnte ev nen neues case sinvoml sein (kenne das air 540 jetzt nich aufm kopf auswendig)



Ne wird extern 1-2 Moras je nachdem wie viel ich brauch mitm Köpfen trau ich mich nicht da ich nicht ne 300 Euro + Cpu aufm gewissen haben will


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

pff meine hat sich dran gewähnt das ich kein reinemann bin^^ der pc steht jagerade deswegn obn..dann reichen 1-2mal saugen im jahr^^
nur der schreibtisch...der is immer penibel sauber^^

mut zu lücke^^ wie beim autofahrn...wirst noch lern dann xD
nen mora dürfte reichn... der 2te wäre eher placebo dasde dich besser fühlst xD auseirkungen hat der denk ich mal kaum^^


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> pff meine hat sich dran gewähnt das ich kein reinemann bin^^ der pc steht jagerade deswegn obn..dann reichen 1-2mal saugen im jahr^^
> nur der schreibtisch...der is immer penibel sauber^^
> 
> mut zu lücke^^ wie beim autofahrn...wirst noch lern dann xD
> nen mora dürfte reichn... der 2te wäre eher placebo dasde dich besser fühlst xD auseirkungen hat der denk ich mal kaum^^



Ich hoffe darauf dass ich dann 1Gbps hab kontaktiere grad meinen Provider zuhause dass meine Family von 100 Mbits auf 1 Gbps hoch kann für 4k Streams wäre das schon geil


----------



## chischko (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Japp das ist nen Saugroboter. Bin nicht mehr auf ne Mutter angewiesen sondern meine Freundin aber die hat sich sehr über den kleinen Saubermann gefreut weil wir nun beide nicht mehr wirklich saugen müssen und der einmal am Tag die gesamte Wohnung abfährt und wesentlich sauberer hält als zuvor 

Amazon.de: iRobot Roomba 871 Staubsaug-Roboter, mit Fernbedienung, grau


----------



## DOcean (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe den Roomba 555, wirklich ein super Teil...


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jmd Erfahrung im Hartubing ist das viel schwerer als mit Schlauchen?


----------



## DOcean (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

definiere schwerer, klar sind Schläuche einfacher... aber Röhren sind jetzt kein Hexenwerk.

Man brauch mehr und gutes Werkzeug (und ein bisschen Skill auch  )


----------



## MadPolygon (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Hat jmd Erfahrung im Hartubing ist das viel schwerer als mit Schlauchen?


Ich werd mich demnächst dran versuchen. Teile sind alle schon bestellt, bloß dauert es noch 11-12 Tage bis der Grafikkartenblock wieder lieferbar ist. Ich versuch nur 90° Kurven zu biegen, um die ganze Sache etwas einfacher zu halten (sieht finde ich sowieso besser aus). Ich denke das richtige Vermessen ist quasi der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, am Anfang wird es sicherlich ein paar Fehlversuche geben (deswegen immer mehr Röhren bestellen, falls was nich passt, bricht wie auch immer) aber mit ner normalen Heißluftpistole und dem restlichen Zubehör, sowie der richtigen Menge an Geduld, sollte das schon passen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst ja dann Fotos machen vom Einbau und der fertigen Kühlung  am Schluss


----------



## MadPolygon (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, morgen sollte die neue Kamera ankommen


----------



## chischko (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MadPolygon schrieb:


> Klar, morgen sollte die neue Kamera ankommen



Wir sind gespannt


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ouhja hardtubing^^
wird bei mir auchs nächste mal^^ aber bis dahin dauerts noch^^ erst beim nächstn cpu+ mb+ramaufrüsten^^


----------



## the_leon (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, ich hab zu Weihnachten das Monsoon Hardline Deluxe Kit bekommen.
Ich hab mal n paar Probevetsuche gemacht.
Ich finde es nicht schwerer als Schläuche, man hat aber mehr Verschnitt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit mehr Übung sinkt der verschnitt bestimmt noch


----------



## MadPolygon (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Also, ich hab zu Weihnachten das Monsoon Hardline Deluxe Kit bekommen.
> Ich hab mal n paar Probevetsuche gemacht.
> Ich finde es nicht schwerer als Schläuche, man hat aber mehr Verschnitt.


Hab auch überlegt mir das Kit zu holen, aber da ich nur 90° Biegungen machen will versuch ich einfach von ner Schublade oder Ähnlichem die Ecke auf der Innenseite als "Schablone" zu nehmen. So lässt sich theoretisch auch der Radius variieren, je nachdem wie weit man das Rohr rein drückt oder eben nicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach freihand biegen. So werde ich es zumindest machen, wenn ich auf petg-rohre umsteige.


----------



## MadPolygon (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo geht natürlich auch, aber weiß nich ob ich da akkurat genug bin. Naja werd ich schon sehen wie's klappt.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nich wenn man skill hat xD

ich mit meinen 2 linken händen würd mir auf jedenfall geeignetes werzeug holn^^


----------



## Thaiminater (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eigentlich die beste Pumpe die silent ist aber noch was leistet? Bin grad am Zeichnen während ich im Auto sitz


----------



## chischko (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Don't draw and drive  

Die D5 Reihe mit passendem Deckel hat sich für mich nun als die passendste Variante herauskristalisiert ... Hab selbst die Aquastream XT und da nervt mich ein tiefes Brummen welches immer mitschwingt, deswegen fliegt sie bald raus.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ern tadeus ist warum nich?^^ dann hat er genug hän... äh tentakel^^

ja die d5 ist nich schlecht...gibt aba nochne gute laing^^ qber ich komm grad aufn namen nich xD missmal überlegen


----------



## Thaurial (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich werde jetzt nach ca. 8 Monaten nochmal meinen Kreislauf öffnen um 

1. die GPU zu wechseln und
2. einen Sensor einzubauen.

sollte ich da meine Flüssigkeit (DP Ultra Rot) wechseln oder kann ich die einfahc nochmal reinkippen? Sind nur ~12€ für die Flasche, aber wenns sinnfrei wäre..

Was meint ihr?


----------



## freezy94 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das Wasser noch "klar" ist bzw. keine Verunreinigungen aufweist, dann kannst du es an und für sich weiter nutzen. Ich würde das Wasser jedoch komplett tauschen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach nach dem entleeren das Wasser etwas genauer begutachten. Wenn es dir unsauber erscheint, lass es durch einen kaffeefilter laufen, wenn das nicht hilft, kannst du neues nehmen. Aber an sich denke ich nicht, dass du neues benötigst


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

musst genau drauf achten wies aussieht...

du kannst nen radi spüln wie du willst... im längeren betrieb lösen sich gerne nochmal ein paar kleine rückstände... und verunreinigen das wasser bzw die kphlflpsigkeit.
 ich rate dazu in ein klaren glas ohne muster gravierungen etc ne kleine probe einzufüllen und mit der taschenlampe durchzuleuchten... wenn du da nix siehst bzw nur sehr sehr wenig kannst du es weiter nutzen.... so mach ichs auf jedenfsll immer und mach das mit 2-3proben... seitdem nie wieder klumpenbildung gehabt


----------



## chischko (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drau an, ob Du Ablagerungen o.Ä. hast? Schau Dir die feinen Kühlrippen/finnen im CPU Kühler genau an ob sich da was abgesetzt hast. Wenn nicht: alte Flüssigkeit ruhig wieder verwenden, nur von Staub etc. fern halten/schützen. 

Wenn doch: Flüssigkeit tauschen und ggf. auch gleich nen kompletten Wechsel der Flüssigkeit in Erwägung ziehen. 

PS: Wenn Du den Kreislauf ohnehin offen hast würde ich ihn mal gleich ordentlich mit Wasser durchspülen aus beiden Richtungen (Flussrichtung und entgegen) um eventuelle Schmutzpartikel/Späne, die sich abgelöst haben los zu werden.


----------



## boober (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Don't draw and drive
> 
> Die D5 Reihe mit passendem Deckel hat sich für mich nun als die passendste Variante herauskristalisiert ... Hab selbst die Aquastream XT und da nervt mich ein tiefes Brummen welches immer mitschwingt, deswegen fliegt sie bald raus.



Mich nervt meine ASXT auch. Ich glaube, das Problem bei mir liegt daran, dass die pumpe direkt in einen am Gehäuse montierten Radi pumpt und da zwischen nur ca. 25 cm Schlauch sind. 

Zur D5:
1. Ist die wirklich leiser?
2. Hat die die gleiche pumpleistung?
3. Lässt sich die regeln? (Bspw mit einem Aquaero oder der aquasuite)


----------



## chischko (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Ausprobieren und kommt immer auf die Einbauumstände an... Ich würde aber sagen sie ist leiser gem. dem Test. 
2. Definitiv ausreichend, wenn nicht sogar besser! 
3. Diese ja via Aquabus und USB: Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> Mich nervt meine ASXT auch. Ich glaube, das Problem bei mir liegt daran, dass die pumpe direkt in einen am Gehäuse montierten Radi pumpt und da zwischen nur ca. 25 cm Schlauch sind.
> 
> Zur D5:
> 1. Ist die wirklich leiser?
> ...


die aquasuite kann fast alles regeln...auch wenn teilwekse ein poweradjust samt passendes kabel nötig ist... 

schonmal versucht so ne mosgummi abdichtung zwischen case und radi zu machen? diese abdichtungen sind eigentlich um den spalt uwischen radi und lüftern zu schliesen... aber als abstandshalter zur geräuscheminimierung dürften sie auch super funktionieren...
dann nochne plastikunterlegscheibe (oder gummi wies bei den nb lpftern beiliegt) bei den schrauben drunter und die vibratilnen dürften gelöst sein


----------



## illousion (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



boober schrieb:


> Mich nervt meine ASXT auch. Ich glaube, das Problem bei mir liegt daran, dass die pumpe direkt in einen am Gehäuse montierten Radi pumpt und da zwischen nur ca. 25 cm Schlauch sind.
> 
> Zur D5:
> 1. Ist die wirklich leiser?
> ...



Also ich bin ziemlich silent bedacht und ich habe seid nen paar Monaten die günstige magicool dcp450 und die ist echt verdammt leise. Vibriert kaum und ist auch nur schwach hörbar. Zz. läuft sie bei mir auf voller Leistung und macht 90+ l/h in meinen Kreislauf mit gpx 970, nem alphacool cpu Kühler, MB Chipsatzkühler, MoRa, 2 Koolance Schnellkupplungen, 5 Winkelanschlüssen und rund 2m Schlauch.
Das lauteste an meinem Rechner sind die Spulen aus passivem Netzteil und der EVGA 970.

Also je nach Kreislauf ließe sich da vermutlich auch noch etwas drosseln und sie wäre noch leiser, sehe da nur momentan keinen bedarf für bzw. ich brauche dann noch nen wasserkühler fürs aquaero


----------



## Speeedymauss (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,
kann wer spontan leise 120mm Luffis für nen Radi empfehlen? gut und günstig sollen sie sein 
LG


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nb pl2... hab 16 davon im case und auf radis laufen... auf max 800rpm... sind kaum hörbar totz der menge


----------



## Thaurial (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Wenn doch: Flüssigkeit tauschen und ggf. auch gleich nen kompletten Wechsel der Flüssigkeit in Erwägung ziehen.
> 
> PS: Wenn Du den Kreislauf ohnehin offen hast würde ich ihn mal gleich ordentlich mit Wasser durchspülen aus beiden Richtungen (Flussrichtung und entgegen) um eventuelle Schmutzpartikel/Späne, die sich abgelöst haben los zu werden.



Ja ich hätte gleich die 10€ in die Hand nehmen können - da geh ich auf Nummer sicher.

Wie ich aber in beide Richtungen spülen kann ist mir jetzt nicht klar. Hab wenig Lust alle Radiatoren und den Kreislauf auseinanderzubauen, teilweise müsste dafür das Gehäuse demontiert werden, glaube das ist nach ein paar Monate nicht nötig.

Die 980Ti und Kühlblock sind schon unterwegs! Freue mich schon aufs Basteln  

Die Lightning kommt kommt dann zwar raus, aber denke die 980ti ist ihr ein würdiger Nachfolger.


PS:

Noiseblocker sind schön leise, das stimmt. Leider musste ich letzens einen reklamieren, da er immer in den ersten 10 Betriebsminuten geklackert hat..

die andren 5 schnurren noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab keinen der klckert ...zum glück...

wie du spülen sollst? och komm schon^^ das is doch einfach....
 einmal in die entgegengesetze richting vetschlauchn... sprich wenn lang genug sind schluche tauschn... oder kruzeittig ersetzten gegen passende.... nun einmal linkstum und danach nomma rechtsrum (symbolisch gesprochen)...sprich erst entgegengesetzt der normalen flussrichtung und danach in die flussrichtung


----------



## fctriesel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Silikonschnur ist für das biegen von Ø 12/10 mm - Acrylglas / PLEXIGLAS® Rohr klar von Holzmaus zu empfehlen?


----------



## bennySB (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine mit 9 -  9,5 mm Aussendurchmesser.


----------



## fctriesel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo kann man so eine kaufen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am ehesten dort, wo auch die rohre explizit für wasserkühlung verkauft werden. ZB aquatuning oder caseking.


----------



## fctriesel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt mehr auf eine direkte Produktempfehlung gehofft, nicht dass die Schnur dann zu dick oder zu dünn ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zB der hier:
Alphacool Silicon Bending Insert 30cm fÃ¼r ID 3/8" / 10mm Schlauch - Blau | AcrylrohrzubehÃ¶r | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
gibt es auch in etwas länger:
Alphacool Silicon Bending Insert 100cm fÃ¼r ID 3/8" / 10mm Schlauch - Blau | AcrylrohrzubehÃ¶r | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## fctriesel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir.


----------



## Thaurial (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab keinen der klckert ...zum glück...
> 
> wie du spülen sollst? och komm schon^^ das is doch einfach....
> einmal in die entgegengesetze richting vetschlauchn... sprich wenn lang genug sind schluche tauschn... oder kruzeittig ersetzten gegen passende.... nun einmal linkstum und danach nomma rechtsrum (symbolisch gesprochen)...sprich erst entgegengesetzt der normalen flussrichtung und danach in die flussrichtung



ah hab mich doof ausgedrückt. Benutzt ihr dafür dann einfach die Pumpe in umgekehrter Richtung oder irgendwie im Badezimmer mit nem Adapter oder sowas?


----------



## MfDoom (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fctriesel schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mehr auf eine direkte Produktempfehlung gehofft, nicht dass die Schnur dann zu dick oder zu dünn ist.



Kupferrohre werden mit Sand gefüllt um sie zu biegen, könnte mir vorstellen das klappt auch bei Kunststoffrohren.


----------



## bennySB (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> ah hab mich doof ausgedrückt. Benutzt ihr dafür dann einfach die Pumpe in umgekehrter Richtung oder irgendwie im Badezimmer mit nem Adapter oder sowas?



Nein nix spezielles, einfach nur den Ein- und Auslass der Komponente vertauschen. 




MfDoom schrieb:


> Kupferrohre werden mit Sand gefüllt um sie zu biegen, könnte mir vorstellen das klappt auch bei Kunststoffrohren.



Nee bei Kunststoffrohren nimmt man einfach nen Silikon- oder Benzinschlauch. 
Wichtig ist nur das der Außendurchmesser kleiner dem Innendurchmesser vom Rohr ist, damit nix stecken bleibt.


----------



## Joungmerlin (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du zum biegen Sand in ein Kunststoffrohr kippst, verkratzt das Rohr.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> ah hab mich doof ausgedrückt. Benutzt ihr dafür dann einfach die Pumpe in umgekehrter Richtung oder irgendwie im Badezimmer mit nem Adapter oder sowas?


schläuche tauschn... sagte ich doch :O

pumpe in die umgekehrte richtung laufn lassn wär nedso gesund xD


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ein Problem! Seit gestern ist meine Palit unter Wasser. Termperaturen sind ein Traum pendelt sich bei ca. 32c ein. ABER: die Karte hat jetzt heftiges Spulenfiepen. Als der Luftkühler drauf war gar nicht bis minimal und jetzt ist das Geräusch total abartig! Kann das echt kommen, wenn man den Kühler wechselt und nen EK-Block verbaut, dass die Karte dann Spulenfiepen bekommt????


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welcher FPS Region hast du denn das Spulenfiepen??
Konnte man das evtl vorher wegen dem Lüfter nicht hören??


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ab 30 FPS würde ich sagen! Nein die Palit Lüfter sind so leise im Idel, dass ich was gehört hätte!


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei welchen Spielen bzw Benchmarks fiept die denn??


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überall. 3D mark, Project Cars, Heaven... das war vorher nicht. Ich bin verzweifelt!


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Installier mal den MSI Afterburner und sperr die FPS. Fang bei 30 an und arbeite dich hoch. Lass dabei am besten Heaven in Max. laufen.

Ab 60FPS hat meine GTX970 SSC im Heaven auch Spulenfiepen. Aber das ist eher noch ein leises Zirpen.


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Karte quietscht und zirpt egal welche FPS Zahl anliegt. Das erst als ich denKühler gewechselt habe!


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau im 980ti thread...wie ich schon sagte hat der kphlkörper auf die spulen und das fiepsen absolut keinen einfluss... nur die gpu ist kphler...und das das zu fiepsen führt wäre mir neu


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst dir auch die Zeit nehmen und die Karte zurück auf Luft bauen. Und dann genauer hinhören, ruhig auch kurz mal die Lüfter anhalten. Dann wirst du ja sehen, ob es dann auch fiept.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wirklich?
naja ok das ist aber eher seltener denk icch.... es gibt heutztage ja eher seltener kühler die auf den spulen ajfliegen und auf diese somit druck aussüben...


----------



## defPlaya (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo sind den die Spulen bei der GTX 980 Ti?
Ach ja könnt ihr mir noch einen weißen Farbzusatz empfehlen welchen ich in destillierten Wasser einführen kann?


----------



## Skaugen (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja könnt ihr mir noch einen weißen Farbzusatz empfehlen welchen ich in destillierten Wasser einführen kann?



Sambuca *duckundweg*



Achtung: Ironie


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ging es mit Mayhems Pastel Blau und Masterkleer gut aber einen ganzen Tag gebraucht alles zu reinigen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird eine Aquacomputer D5 auf Stufe 1 oder 2 (reicht Stufe 1 für einen 420erRadi, E31231v3, Gtx970?) lauter als Scythe Slipstream auf 500RPM? Entkoppelt wird sie über Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany auf ein Alphacool Eisdecke D5 - Black Acetal G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 AufsÃ¤tze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany. Ich stelle mir das so vor: Innengewinde von dem ersten Link auf den Boden und die Außengewinde in die Eisdecke und da oben dann entweder Heißklebe oder Muttern drauf. Und dabei zu meiner nächsten Frage: Werden so "schwache" SlipStreams die oben genannte Hardware(zusammen 230Watt) bei einem dicken 360er oder bei einem 30mm420er Radiator genug Kühlleistung bringen?


Edit: Oder das das -->Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany statt dem ersten Link da wären noch Entkopplungsunterlagsscheiben dabei


----------



## DOcean (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es geht nix über ein Shoggy Sandwich, immer noch die beste Entkopplung...


----------



## hallolo2_ (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok und das ganze mit dem Shoggy Sandwich wird sie dann lauter?


----------



## the_leon (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit dem shoggy ist sie am leisesten


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liquid-Chilling bis jetzt geht es gut. Zur Zeit habe ich aber Glysantin im Einsatz. 
Wenn es Probleme gibt, nehme ich Schläuche von Aquatuning.
Ich habe 10/8 im Einsatz und möchte auch keine anderen nehmen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> mit dem shoggy ist sie am leisesten


 Ist damit gemeint, dass sie am leisesten als Pumpe ist oder, dass sie von den Komponenten dann am leisesten ist?


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass sie die leiseste Pumpe ist.
Ob sie die leiseste Komponente ist, das hängt von deinem System ab.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Dann sei froh das es noch so ist.
> Ich habe MK und Primo LRT mit Pastel Ice white getestet. 2x 30 cm Schlauch das Zeug rein,
> mit vern. Stopfen verschlossen, und für eine Woche in die Sonne gelegt.
> Nach einer Woche war beim Primo und Mayhems alles gut, aber der MK war samt Flüssigkeit grün.


Mayhems Pastel darf man ja auch nicht mit anderen Mitteln mischen. Steht in der Anleitung. Im Mayhems forum steht das auch.
The_leon laut PCGH soll die 1046 die leiseste Pumpe. Bei der brauch man noch nicht mal Vibrationsdämpfer.


----------



## illousion (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mayhems Pastel darf man ja auch nicht mit anderen Mitteln mischen. Steht in der Anleitung. Im Mayhems forum steht das auch.
> The_leon laut PCGH soll die 1046 die leiseste Pumpe. Bei der brauch man noch nicht mal Vibrationsdämpfer.



Ich hatte ne 1046 und die konnte ich gut hören. Jetzt habe ich die DCP450 und die höre ich schlichtweg gar nicht (von unterm Schreibtisch) Der rest meines Rechners ist solange er nicht unter vollast läuft komplett passiv; das lauteste sind die Spulen von der EVGA GTX970 und meinem Seasonic Fanless 460W.

Und ohne Vibrationsdämpfer hast du mit der 1046 keinen Spaß ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - gerade was Vibrationen angeht sind die Eheim 1046 und all ihre Derivate keineswegs besonders gut. Ordentlich entkoppelt ist eine Eheim 1046 230V schon ziemlich leise, aber eine nicht entkoppelte MCP450 ist mindestens genauso leise, wenn nicht noch leiser. Das ist wirklich enorm was man da für wenig Geld bekommt - lediglich die Sache mit den Dichtungen ist leider nicht optimal gelöst - obwohl ich selbst das Problem nie hatte (bei drei Stück).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine MK sind jetzt 6 Monate im dauer Einsatz und läuft. 
Meine Eheim ist unentkoppelt, das lauteste ist HDD und NT(natürlich nur mit Eheim Mod).


----------



## Nachty (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Leute verschiedene Kühlmittel mischen verstehe ich eh nicht, und dann beschweren sie sich das alles ******* ist, ausflocken, Schläuche fressen sich durch etc. 

Das Mayems Zeug ist wohl nicht schlecht aber dieser Pastelkram ist eher wie Sand im Getriebe da lasse ich lieber die Finger weg.


----------



## Nachty (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu Konzentrat mit Fertiggemisch vermischen ist doch völliger Blödsinn, ist doch kein Chemiebaukasten !


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das konzentrat mit dest. Wasser gemischt wird, ist es nichts anderes, als das fertiggemisch.
Gleiches zeug vom selben Hersteller natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Nachty (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja das beste kommt ja noch: Da wird alles bunt durcheinander gemischt Nix gleicher Hersteller


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Dass sie die leiseste Pumpe ist.
> Ob sie die leiseste Komponente ist, das hängt von deinem System ab.



Ok danke dann werde ich es so machen

 Edit:
Noch eine Frage: Hat ein 13/10 vor einem 12/10 PETGSchlauch irgendwelche Vor/Nachteile? Optisch wäre mir der 12er lieber aber ich will es beim Biegen leicht haben, da ich zum ersten mal PETG verarbeite.


----------



## MadPolygon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Hat ein 13/10 vor einem 12/10 PETGSchlauch irgendwelche Vor/Nachteile? Optisch wäre mir der 12er lieber aber ich will es beim Biegen leicht haben, da ich zum ersten mal PETG verarbeite.



Von der Performance her wird es keinen Unterschied machen, haben ja den gleichen ID. Wie es mit der Verarbeitung aussieht kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass die 12er Röhren minimal schneller heiß und somit biegbar sind, sollte aber kaum ein Argument sein.


----------



## the_leon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach da brauchst du nen Heisluftföhn, dann kannst du das gut Biegen.
Innen kommt son Gummmidödel mit 9-10mm Innendurchmesser rein, dass sich das nicht verformt.
Zum Biegen kannst du dann ordentliches Werkzeug wie das Moonson Hardline Deluxe Kit hernehmen, oder du holst dir n Eisenrohr mit dem Passendem Radius.
Am Anfang hast du sicher paar Fails, aber das Wird dann schon


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen: Anfangs ein paar Pannen; dann wird's.
Ich würd' das 13/10er nehmen; da bekommst Du Biegeformen - für 12er Außendurchmesser hab' ich noch keine gesehen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## the_leon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt doch iwo. nen Thread, bei welchen GPU Herstellern die Garantie erhalten bleibt, wenn man nen Fullcover drauf baut.
Wo isn der??


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Explizit erhalten bleibt die Garantie nur bei evga.
Bei eigentlich allen anderen ist es so, "wenn wir nix merken, ist es kein Problem."


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> The_leon laut PCGH soll die 1046 die leiseste Pumpe. Bei der brauch man noch nicht mal Vibrationsdämpfer.



Klarstellung:
Der zweite Satz ist nicht PCGH-Empfehlung; es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Pumpen, die weniger stark virbrieren, als eine Eheim 1046 (DDC, D5, DC-LT fallen mir spontan ein).

In Sachen Luftschall und Leistung pro Lärm haben die 1046er aber die Nase vorn. Eine DDC lässt sich nur mit viel Glück auf eine vergleichbare Lautstärke herunterregeln und ist dann deutlich schwächer. Die D5 konnte es in meinen Messungen auf ihrer niedrigsten Stufe knapp mit der Lautstärke des leisesten 1046-Exemplars aufnehmen (Watercool 12V), erbrachte aber ebenfalls deutlich weniger Durchfluss.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Es gibt doch iwo. nen Thread, bei welchen GPU Herstellern die Garantie erhalten bleibt, wenn man nen Fullcover drauf baut.
> Wo isn der??


Einige Hersteller haben mittlerweile Aufkleber auf den schrauben von den kühler. Da ist dann die Garantie auch weg.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Monkey-Gin-AGB ist fertig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoertyHarry (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wie geil is das denn?? 
Hast du da einfach ein loch rein gebohrt dann gewinde und aufgedichtet??


----------



## MfDoom (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Löcher gebohrt und die Anschlüsse mit 2 Komponentenkleber reingeklebt.
Das Foto wird irgendwie immer liegend hochgeladen, ka wieso.


----------



## DoertyHarry (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und das dichtet gut ab? 
Und stehen die Anschlüsse rein oder schließen die eben mit der innenwand ab?


----------



## MfDoom (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe UHU-Schnellfest verwendet und es hat ziemlich gut funktioniert, ist ein Epoxydharz-Kleber mit 2 Komponenten. 
Ich gehe davon aus das es dicht ist, jetzt muss es erstmal 12 Stunden aushärten. Die Anschlüsse stehen minimal rein, durch den Radius der Flasche aber nur oben und unten. Warum, denkst du das ist wichtig?


----------



## DoertyHarry (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ich bin gespannt  würde mich um rückmeldung freuen wenns dicht ist oder auch nicht (hoffentlich dicht )

Nene denk mir nur wenn du mal das Wasser auslässt dann steht ja immer noch was drinnen. Aber da du eh die große Öffnung vorne hast is das eh hinfällig.


----------



## illousion (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Einige Hersteller haben mittlerweile Aufkleber auf den schrauben von den kühler. Da ist dann die Garantie auch weg.



Jo, auf meiner EVGA war hinten ein Aufklieber drauf, der mit etwas geschick aber beim Kühlerwechsel vonhanden blieb 
Auch die netten Manschen von Alphacool haben den  dank freundlichem Klebezettel dran gelassen beim auseinanderbauen und vermessen


----------



## DOcean (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich habe UHU-Schnellfest verwendet und es hat ziemlich gut funktioniert, ist ein Epoxydharz-Kleber mit 2 Komponenten.
> Ich gehe davon aus das es dicht ist, jetzt muss es erstmal 12 Stunden aushärten. Die Anschlüsse stehen minimal rein, durch den Radius der Flasche aber nur oben und unten. Warum, denkst du das ist wichtig?



Die Idee ist richtig cool 

Wie hast du die Löcher gebohrt? ist doch Glas oder nicht?


----------



## MfDoom (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Preisen die für AGBs ausgerufen werden kann man eine volle Flasche Monkeygin kaufen und nach dem leeren umbauen und zahlt eigentlich nicht drauf 
Ich habe diesen Bohrer verwendet, die bohren Glas wie Butter. Ist doch der letzte Hippsterschrei bei Pinterest sich Lampen aus alten Flaschen zu bauen. Zum bohren eine billige Ständerbohrmaschine und hohe Drehzahl, ein wenig Kühlwasser und wenig Druck sonst bricht der Rand am Schluss aus. Geht aber bestimmt auch mit einer normalen Bohrmaschine und etwas geduld.


----------



## eating (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Mein Monkey-Gin-AGB ist fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hammer und danke für den Tipp mit dem Bohrer werde mir so einen zulegen


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer wie man da so Platten im Gehäuse anbringt? Würde in mein Air540 Platten mit Nano Look reinbauen hab nur kein Plan wie man das reinmontiert


----------



## DOcean (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kleben, schrauben, schweißen... such dir was aus...


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie man da so Platten im Gehäuse anbringt? Würde in mein Air540 Platten mit Nano Look reinbauen hab nur kein Plan wie man das reinmontiert



Ach fuuck ich hab den Link vergessen
Corsair 540 Final - Album on Imgur
Statt den Weißen halt so Nanostruktur


----------



## chischko (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ist das Problem? Entweder selbstklebende Folie oder eben alternativ "Platten" (ich gehe von Plastik aus?)... vorher genau ausmessen und zurecht schneiden und ggf. noch einpassen und nachbessern und rein damit. Montage kann entweder via doppelseitigem Klebenband, Klettband, Heißklebepistole, oder oder oder geschehen.


----------



## MadPolygon (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Platte hinten wird ja eigentlich schon durch die Schrauben des Lüfters gehalten, bei dem Rest sollte doppelseitiges Klebeband eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Danke


----------



## JakPol (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls DU sowas nachbauen willst, würde ich zu Kabelausschnitten raten. Ich persönlich finde das Build absolut schrecklich. Da es nur einen Kabeldurchlass gibt, gehen da alle möglichen Kabel komplett quer über alles drüber. Imho überhaupt nicht schön.


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey zusammen,
ich wollte wohl bald mal meinen mini ITX Rechner wässern und bin gerade auf der Suche nach den passenden Komponenten der Wakü. Ich bräuchte eine relativ kleine Pumpe + AGB. Was gibts da so gute? Ich überlege auch, ob vlt eine Kombination wie z.B. die Eisberg Sinn machen würde. Da weiß ich aber nicht wie gut die ist. Ich hab auch schon mit ner Laiting DCC überlegt. Ne Aquastream bzw Eheim basierende Pumpen passen leider nicht rein...davon hab ich nämlich noch welche rumliegen


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klein und bis auf scheinbar häufiger auftretende undichtigkeit auch sehr gut soll wohl sie watercool dcp450 sein, pumpe mit agb.


----------



## the_leon (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klein und Leise? Magicool DCP450, gibz bei Käsking: https://www.caseking.de/magicool-dcp450-dc-12v-pumpe-wapu-109.html


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Klein und Leise? Magicool DCP450, gibz bei Käsking: https://www.caseking.de/magicool-dcp450-dc-12v-pumpe-wapu-109.html


die Bewertungen da machen aber nicht gerade den besten eindruck. ist ja auch ein sehr günstiges modell, ist klar, dass da nicht immer alles von bester qualität ist. 
ich meine undichtigkeiten sind jetzt kein "kleiner" Fehler bei einer Wakü
gibts da nicht zuverlässigere alternativen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deren größtes Problem sind wohl die o-Ringe. Bei einigen sind sie dicht, bei anderen nicht, Serienstreuung eben.


----------



## MadPolygon (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Falls DU sowas nachbauen willst, würde ich zu Kabelausschnitten raten. Ich persönlich finde das Build absolut schrecklich. Da es nur einen Kabeldurchlass gibt, gehen da alle möglichen Kabel komplett quer über alles drüber. Imho überhaupt nicht schön.


Jo, ist noch Verbesserungswürdig, auch wie die Lüfterkabel einfach rumhängen...


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Deren größtes Problem sind wohl die o-Ringe. Bei einigen sind sie dicht, bei anderen nicht, Serienstreuung eben.



wenn es nur an den O Ringen liegen sollte, dann kann man das ja vlt beheben, weißt du ob das ganz normale Ringe sind wie auch an den anschlüssen dran sind?
oder welche O ringe machen schlapp?


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind halt die vom agb. Die Röhre ist unten mit der pumpe verschraubt und oben ist halt der Deckel, ebenfalls verschraubt. 
Ich habe die pumpe nur selber gar nicht, ich gebe nur wieder, was ich von anderen mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Speeedymauss (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, ja gut, die ringe hab ich zwar nicht da aber die würde man ja auch noch bekommen.

ich würd trotzdem aber gern auch noch mal noch eine alternative in betracht ziehen


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Falls DU sowas nachbauen willst, würde ich zu Kabelausschnitten raten. Ich persönlich finde das Build absolut schrecklich. Da es nur einen Kabeldurchlass gibt, gehen da alle möglichen Kabel komplett quer über alles drüber. Imho überhaupt nicht schön.



Ok ja werd ich machen da ich ja nen Air540 hab führen die Schläuche in die andere Kammer da bräuchte ich so oder so Löcher ich wollt durch die untere Platte ja eig nur die Festplatten verstecken dass mach ich dann mit Winkeln oder?
Danke schonmal


----------



## DOcean (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> ich wollte wohl bald mal meinen mini ITX Rechner wässern und bin gerade auf der Suche nach den passenden Komponenten der Wakü. Ich bräuchte eine relativ kleine Pumpe + AGB. Was gibts da so gute? Ich überlege auch, ob vlt eine Kombination wie z.B. die Eisberg Sinn machen würde. Da weiß ich aber nicht wie gut die ist. Ich hab auch schon mit ner Laiting DCC überlegt. Ne Aquastream bzw Eheim basierende Pumpen passen leider nicht rein...davon hab ich nämlich noch welche rumliegen



 Ich hab eine von Phobya Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany davon die kleinste. Ist auch hübsch klein trotz angebautem AGB, Lautstärke ist auch i.O


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man, ist der Heatkiller IV Pro ein guter Filter.
Nach dem Umbau vom Heatkiller 3 auf den Heatkiller IV Pro Cooper Ni ist mein Durchfluss um 15l/h, von 85 auf 70l/h gesunken. Die Temperaturen sind aber nicht wirklich viel angestiegen.

Da der Durchfluss und die Temps aber nicht kritisch waren, hab ich die erneute Zerlegung jetzt drei Wochen vor mir hergeschoben.
Dann jetzt eben alles wieder zerlegt, den Heatkiller IV gereinigt, und alles wieder zusammengebaut.
Die Kühlstruktur saß im Bereich der Düsenplatte zu ca. 40% zu. 
Zum Glück hab ich Pumpe, Radis und AGB extern mit Schnelltrennies vom CPU- und GPU-Kühler getrennt, und zum neubefüllen ne zweite Pumpe und AGB.
Bin jetzt grade am entlüften.

Zusätzlich hab ich jetzt doch den Phobya Filter vor die Kühler gesetzt. Der lag hier jetzt schon fast zwei Jahre rum. Hab keine Lust den Heatkiller IV nochmal zu zerlegen...

Vielleicht geht die CPU Temp ja jetzt doch noch was runter. Hatte mit dem HK4 bisher max. 75°C Coretemp bei Prime95 v28.5 im Small FFTs

Editiert nach dem Post von JakPol.
Danke für den Hinweis!!


----------



## JakPol (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe die Pointe nicht.  Hatte sich im HK viel Dreck angesetzt oder was?


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plz delete me


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sagt ihr zu dem Video sieht echt cool aus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngul4M7kqzI

Wie ist Mayhems Dye so hat jmd Erfahrungen?


----------



## Anticrist (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

habe seit gestern ein Problem mit der Wakü.
Die CPU erreicht nach wenigen Minuten (Idle) 90*C

offensichtlich hat sich im Bereich des oberen Radiators eine Luftblase gebildet. Der gesamte PC hat Raumtemperatur, die CPU kann man aber nicht anfassen ohne sich zu verbrennen und der Radiator darüber ist auf der hinteren Seite (da wo die Schläuche liegen) genauso heiß. Der vordere Teil des Radiators hat ebenfalls Zimmertemperatur.
fotos anbei 

Wie bekomme ich die Luft da raus? Schütteln und Wanken sowie Schläuche drücken hat bisher nicht geholfen.
die Luftblase auf dem linken Foto befindet im system ganz hinten, ganz oben. (auf dem rechten Bild links unten)

danke im Voraus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn schütteln nicht hilft, dann durchpusten.


----------



## Nachty (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe mal richtig aufdrehen


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das klingt so, als ob deine Pumpe nicht läuft.

Ich hab da auchmal eine Frage:
Wie kann ich die Pumpe mit CPU und Graka Temperatur steuern?
Speedfan regelt nicht und das Herstellertool con Asrock regelkt nur nach CPU,
Ich würde die Pumpe gerne abschalten, wenn der Bildschirm aus ist. Die Sache ist allerdings, wenn ich im Internet Surfe oder was anderes mache, was die CPU nicht heizt, dann "schubst" die Pumpe nur etwa alle 30-60sec das Wasser kurz weiter. Allerdings geht in dieser Zeit die Temperatur der Grafikkarte auf bis zu 85C° hoch.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im idle die pumpe ausschalten... darf ich nach dem sinn fragen?
ich bin zwar für jegliche dummen und sinlosen versuche zu haben...aber was erhofste dir davon?
wegen den paar gespaarten watt reich zu werden?

für wasser stillstand dürfte die abwärme der komponenten nach einigerzeit zu hoch sein da es ja nirgends abgeführt wird... irgendwann wird sichs trotzdem abschalten denk ich


----------



## Nachty (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man Steuert keine Pumpe, und wenn du neue Hardware brauchst kannst die Pumpe gerne abschalten!


----------



## JakPol (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Anticrist: Das klingt in der Tat nach nem Durchflussproblem. Pumpe auf maximale Leistung stellen, dann nochmal Bewegung oder Schläuche drücken probieren.



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pumpe gerne abschalten, wenn der Bildschirm aus ist. Die Sache ist allerdings, wenn ich im Internet Surfe oder was anderes mache, was die CPU nicht heizt, dann "schubst" die Pumpe nur etwa alle 30-60sec das Wasser kurz weiter. Allerdings geht in dieser Zeit die Temperatur der Grafikkarte auf bis zu 85C° hoch.


Wenn Du die Pumpe abstellst, dann dauert es etwa 5-10 Minuten, bis der PC notabschaltet, da die CPU in den kritischen, schädlichen Bereich kommt. Und ein besonders hässliches Geräusch hörst Du dann auch: Wasser, dass in Deinem CPU-Kühler kocht. Ich hab das leider zweimal versehentlich ausprobiert, da mein Pumpenanschlusskabel nen Wackelkontakt hatte.
Kurz gesagt: lass _IMMER_ die Pumpe laufen. DIe Pumpe nach Temperatur zu regeln ist völlig unötig, da Du sie _NIEMALS_ im laufenden Betrieb ausmachen solltest. Und ja, auch wenn der PC im Screensaver-Modus ist, produziert die CPU so viel Hitze, dass das bei stehender Pumpe sehr sehr schnell kritisch wird.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie zu erwarten^^
trotzdem interesiert mich der hintergrund hinter der idee


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte wie gesagt gerne absolute ruhe im Screensaver-Modus. Da Rechner gerne mal 30min oder länger läuft, wenn ich irgendwas mache und mich das Geräusch der Pumpe eben nervt. Die Pumpe ist zwar heruntergerelt etwas leiser als die Festplatten, macht aber ein nerviges Geräusch, was vorallem stört,wenn die HDDs beim surfen oder eben im Screensaver-Modus abschalten.
@*Nachty Warum steuert man keine Pumpe?*


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

steuern tut manse schon...aber nicht ein aus... sondern wassertemp gesteuert normalerweise...
meine pu pe löuft mit 75% meistens... weniger kanse nicht...aber da isse quasi lautlos... erst bie 32,5°C wassertemö steigert sie sich langsam bis sie bei 40°C 100% hätte... aber ich kam nochnie über 37°C wassertemp xD


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja normalerweise ist sie auch nicht aus, aber ich hatte die Einstellung so hart an der Grenze, dass sie ab und zu mal abgeschaltet hab. Ich habs jetzt erstmal etwas höher gesetzt. 
Ich dachte nur eben, dass eine Semipassive Kühlung bei aktueller Hardware kein Problem wäre.


----------



## Nachty (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich hätte wie gesagt gerne absolute ruhe im Screensaver-Modus. Da Rechner gerne mal 30min oder länger läuft, wenn ich irgendwas mache und mich das Geräusch der Pumpe eben nervt. Die Pumpe ist zwar heruntergerelt etwas leiser als die Festplatten, macht aber ein nerviges Geräusch, was vorallem stört,wenn die HDDs beim surfen oder eben im Screensaver-Modus abschalten.
> @*Nachty Warum steuert man keine Pumpe?*



Man Regelt sie soweit hoch oder runter so das es Leise ist, und dann läst du sie bis an ihr Lebensende laufen, man schlatet sie auf keinen Fall ab!  Ich stecke a ja auch kein Stock in die Graka Lüfter oder CPU Lüfter nur weil es zu laut ist/ sind! Däm It.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Man Regelt sie soweit hoch oder runter so das es Leise ist, und dann läst du sie bis an ihr Lebensende laufen, man schlatet sie auf keinen Fall ab!  Ich stecke a ja auch kein Stock in die Graka Lüfter oder CPU Lüfter nur weil es zu laut ist/ sind! Däm It.


Hä? Der Lüfter der Grafikkarte wird doch auch Temperaturgesteuert, warum sollte ich das bei der Pumpe nicht auch tun?

Ich glaub du hast meine eigentliche Frage nicht ganz verstanden. Ich möchte die Pumpe gerne anhand CPU und GPU Temperatur regeln. Aktuell ist sie nur über die CPU Temperatur geregelt, weil das Bios/Asrock-Tool eben nicht mehr kann und Speedfan leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## chischko (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man regelt Pumpen auch runter um die Verweildauer des Wassers in den Radis zu erhöhen. Hatte bei meiner alten Pumpe ein seltsames Phänomen, das mir hier erst einmal erklärt werden musst: 
50L/h: 36° C Wassertemperatur,
80L/h: 39° C,
100L/h: 40°C!
(Extra ne kleine Versuchsreihe bei identischer Raumtemperatur i.H.v. 22,5° C gemacht mit Prime/Furmark 30 Minuten.)
Erklärung: Das Wasser braucht länger bei niedriegerer Drehzahl durch die Radis und wird damit besser gekühlt.


----------



## Nachty (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wat solls ich geh schlafen!


----------



## chischko (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Wasserkühlungs-Mythos überprüft: Wie stark muss die Pumpe sein?


----------



## chischko (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das ist kein Phänomen, das ist normal,


Schon klar, aber für mich war es erst einmal ein Phänomen, welches mir erklärt werden musste weil ich nicht gleich selbst drauf gekommen bin


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Sicher kann man Pumpen runter regeln, aber das macht man nicht ständig, sondern das macht am Anfang.
> Man regelt Pumpen runter, damit sie leise werden, man MUSS aber einen Durchfluß, von mehr als 30 l/h haben.
> Die meisten Pumpen sind im unteren Drehzahlbereich nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.


Ich hab da mal schnell ein Video gemacht, ich kann den Durchfluss leider überhaupt nicht einschätzen. 
Ich würde die Pumpe auch noch weiter runter regeln, aber dann stottert sie leider nurnoch und es fließt nichtsmehr. Leider hatte ich sie so hart an der Grenze, dass sie eben teilweise garnicht lief, sondern aus war.
Bei den Lüftern ist es genau das selbe, die werden halt soweit runtergeregelt, bis sie fast nichtmehr drehen, Kühlleistung reicht zum surfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5au291fM5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was spricht denn dagegen, die Pumpe über die Temperatur zu regeln? Normalerweise möchte man das System im Idle doch möglichst Leise-> Pumpe langsam und unter Last möglichst Kühl -> Pumpe schnell, da Düsenkühler.


----------



## Nachty (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bohaaa ich leg mich weg das schaut nicht gut aus !


----------



## chischko (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mei einfache Mathematik: Mind. 30L/h heisst 0,5L/Min heisst 8,33ml/s. 
Ein Stamperl/Shot hat 20ml (zur Verdeutlichung). Deine Pumpe muss also mind. ca. ein halbes Schnapsglas pro Sekunde fördern.  Wie ich das sehe müsste das evtl. knapp möglich sein, wenn auch SEHR dürftig... ich würde etwas höher regeln, wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Nachty (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst die Lüfter nach der Wassertemperatur Regeln . Die Pumpe kannst du Hoch oder Runterdrehen wie du Lustig bist da änderst sich nicht an der CPU oder GPU Temperatur. Wasser kannst mal Voll machen bis zum Einfüllstutzen und den Staub kannst noch mal 100 Jahre wachsen lassen


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hol dir doch einfach ne bessere Pumpe


----------



## JakPol (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz ehrlich: Du hast Deine Frage gestellt und eine Antwort bekommen, die Du nicht magst. Das passiert schonmal im Leben. Entweder hörst Du jetzt auf die Antwort, die Du von vielen verschiedenen Leuten mit sehr viel Erfahrung bekommen hast - oder Du entscheidest, dass "die im Internet" eh alle keine Ahnung haben und machst Deine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ganz im Ernst, probier es doch einfach aus! Mach Deine Pumpe aus, nimm Dir ne Stoppuhr, und warte ab. Das schlimmste, was passieren wird, ist dass Dein Rechner in die Notabschaltung geht. Und wenn Du dann Deine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hast, kommst Du wieder, sagst ganz leise "okay, war ne doofe Idee, ihr hattet doch recht", und dann beraten wir Dich auch gerne bei allen anderen Problemen, die Dein Rechner hat, gerne weiter (und oh boy, das sind einige!).


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können. 

Fakt: pumpe ausschalten, solange der pc noch in Betrieb ist, hat nichts mit passivbetrieb zu tun, das ist einfach nur dumm. 
Lüfter aus, das geht. Das machen sogar nicht wenige von den mora-Nutzern, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## JakPol (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht sogar supi. Auf meinem Mora springen die Lüfter erst bei 32° Wassertemperatur an. Surfen, Video gucken, Office arbeiten, etc. geht alles komplett ohne Lüfterbewegung rein passiv.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Das schlimmste, was passieren wird, ist dass Dein Rechner in die Notabschaltung geht



Leider nicht. Angenommen die CPU geht bei 100Grad aus.
Wenn du das Wasser nur ungefähr in die nähe bringst kommt da ziemlich druck auf, da können diverse Dichtungen schon undicht werden. Noch schlimmer bei Hardtubes, die werden weich und Anschlüsse weden undicht.

Gabs aber mal ne unfreiwillige Erfahrung im Channel von KenschundCo auf Youtube


----------



## JakPol (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, haben die meisten CPUs nicht nen deutlich früheren Abschaltpunkt? ABer ja, wie gesagt, durch die massive Heizleistung fing das Wasser bei mir im CPU-Kühler an zu kochen, und da die CPU noch so heiß war, konnte ich den Rechner auch nichzt direkt noch mal starten, damit die Pumpe kaltes Wasser da hin bringt. Ich hab dann Kühlpacks von aussen auf den CPU-Kühler gelegt... Und ja, meine Masterclear Schläcuhe wurden so weich, dass einer sich ganz leicht aus der Schraubtülle herauslockerte, wodurch ich dann einige WOchen später eineWasserpfütze auf dem Mainboard hatte. Ich _weiß_ das, weil es mir passiert ist. Übrigens zwei mal. Wenn  MetallSimon aber meint, nicht auf solche Erfahrungen hören zu brauchen - nun gut, dann muss er sie eben einfach selber machen.

Ich kann meiner dreijährigen auch nur soundsooft sagen, dass sie die heiße Schüssel auf dem Tisch nicht anfassen soll. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, wo ich ihr sage "okay, wenn Du es ausprobieren musst, damit Du mir glaubst, dann mach halt", und hinterher ihr Patschehändchen unter fliesend Wasser halte.
Sie glaubt mir mittlerweile, wenn ich ihr sage, dass sie etwas nicht anfassen soll, weil sie sich verbrennen wird.
Mal gucken, wann  MetallSimon uns glaubt


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haben wir halt bald ne Kaufberatung für neue Hardware mehr 

Hier ist übrigens das Video mit den PETG Tubes, ganz witzig...wenns einem nicht selbst passiert





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFP2qC_XzT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the_leon (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Notabschaltung is nicht so geil.
Bei mir hat sich der Lüfter vom Boxedkühler verklemmt.
Der i5 ist dann im Office betrieb bei 110° gekocht.
Da er immer langsamer wurde hab ich mal mit Core Temp die Themperatur gecheckt.
Da hat die Notabschaltung von Core Temp dann reagiert.


----------



## DOcean (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Notabschaltung hab ich auch schon "getestet", einfach beim wieder zusammenbauen das Pumpen Kabel vergessen 

Ist Gott sei Danke noch alles heile...


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Frage zum G48. 
Habe jetzt Destilliertes Wasser was demnächst rein kommt, und habe oft gelesen, dass da noch G48 sein soll wegen Rost und Gemüse usw.

Hab also bei Amazon mal gekuckt, aber es gibt ja irgendwie 3 verschiedene G48 ^^ Spielt es eine Rolle welches von denen ich nehme?

Amazon.de: BASF -530.02.15 - KÃ?hlerfrostschutz Konzentrat GlysantinÂ® G48 (8, 56 ? / l
Kann ich den hier nehmen?

Oder habt ihr andere Erfahrungen?

edit: Wie sollte gemischt werden? 50/50?  oder darf ich das Farbabhängig machen? XD


Danke im Voraus und lg


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mischverhältnis 1:10 oder 1:20, so wurde es mir gesagt


----------



## GusTarballs (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau 1:10 bis 1:20 wird immer empfohlen . Ich glaube es gibt da das Konzentrat und ein alternativ ein Gemisch (50/50) fertig zu kaufen. Da das Konzentrat nehmen. Der Preis beim Link oben erscheint mir zu hoch zu sein. Spontan habe ich das hier gefunden bei Amazon, gerne auch mal bei idealo & co schauen:
Amazon.de: BASF KÃ?hlerschutz GLYSANTINÂ® PROTECT PLUS-G48 1.5 Liter


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt nur ein G48, das was du da verlinkst ist das richtige. Gibts aber auch in jedem größeren Supermarkt und Baumärkten. Drauf achten ob es Fertiggemisch oder Konzentrat ist, das Gemisch ist Abzocke bei Preis.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das konzentrat ist auch schon echt nicht günstig...


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber eben das von mir und von tarballs sind beide g48 und keine fertiggemische und doch so u terschiedlich im preis, wieso:-/?


----------



## Nachty (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TJa Amazon war und wird immer teuer sein Verarschung usw. So lange ich schon lebe gekauft habe ich da noch nie etwas!


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein G48 hat damals 14,99 gekostet. Bzw hätte, ich habe es im Angebot bekommen, für 25% des eigentlichen Preises.


----------



## SpatteL (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss auch nicht unbedingt G48 sein, kann auch eines der anderen Gs sein:
Produkte | GlysantinÂ®

Ich habe für meine letzte Flasche auch so 12-13€ bezahlt, hatte die aus Toom, ist jetzt aber auch schon über 5 Jahre her.
Reicht ja auch ewig, bei 1:10 sind das ja 16,5l Gemisch.

MfG


----------



## hallolo2_ (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe eine Frage zur D5 : Reicht die Stufe 1 um ein Singlegpukreislauf(CPU auch)  und ein 420er/400er zu betreiben. Das ganze wird in einem Core X71 stecken. Und welche Stufe würdet ich zum Befüllen nehmen?


----------



## chischko (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Frage zur D5 : Reicht die Stufe 1 um ein Singlegpukreislauf(CPU auch)  und ein 420er/400er zu betreiben. Das ganze wird in einem Core X71 stecken. Und welche Stufe würdet ich zum Befüllen nehmen?



Ich würde die höchste Stufe zum Befüllen nehmen (am meisten Power um die Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden und es geht einfach am schnellsten) und dann reicht bei der  D5 i.d.R. Stufe 1, ja. Die D5 hat tgenug Power. Bei mir läuft sie auf 40  %, liefert einen Druchfluss von ca. 45L/h und das bei folgendem Aufbau:  AGB-Pumpe-Aquaero-Durchflussensor-RAM Kühler-Mainboardkühler-CPU  Kühler - 480er Radi-Feinsiebfilter - externer 1080er MoRa-GPU Kühler-AGB. Dazwischen noch  etwa 9 oder 10 Schnellkupplungen, ettliche 45° und 90° Winkel, und  insgesamt etwa 4m verbauter Schlauch... Solltest also keine Probleme  kriegen bei Stufe 1, und wenn Du das Gefühl hast bei Stufe 1 wäre es zu  schwach nimm einfach Stufe 2: Ist dann immer noch unhörbar!


----------



## hallolo2_ (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich würde die höchste Stufe zum Befüllen nehmen (am meisten Power um die Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden udn es geht einfach am schnellsten) und dann reicht bei der  D5 i.d.R. Stufe 1, ja. Die D5 hat tgenug Power. Bei mir läuft sie auf 40  %, liefert einen Druchfluss von ca. 45L/h und das bei folgendem Aufbau:  AGB-Pumpe-Aquaero-Durchflussensor-RAM Kühler-Mainboardkühler-CPU  Kühler-480er Radi-externer 1080er MoRa-GPU Kühler-AGB. Dazwischen noch  etwa 9 oder 10 Schnellkupplungen, ettliche 45° und 90° Winkel, und  insgesamt etwa 4m verbauter Schlauch... Solltest also keine Probleme  kriegen bei Stufe 1, und wenn Du das Gefühl hast bei Stufe 1 wäre es zu  schwach nimm einfach Stufe 2: Ist dann immer noch unhörbar!


Ok dann werde ich es so machen, selbst bei so einem extremen Aufbau wie bei dir ist ja einiges an Widerstand da, was bei mir nicht ist und 45l/h ist ja genug.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen, habe noch bissel Geld über und denke ich bau die WK bissel aus, Traum wäre es das ganze natürlich möglichst lautlos zum laufen zu kriegen. Da ich jetzt einen Lan PC habe kann ich den ohnehin schon sehr schweren X9 auch schwerer machen.

Hardware: 4770K - Mainboard - 980Ti unter Wasser.

Momentan 3x 420x60 Radiatoren mit jeweils 3 Lüfter über Y Kabel an 3 Kanäle vom Aquaero 5LT. (Passiv gekühlt)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen ein externer Mora hinter oder neben dem Gehäuse aufzustellen. Ob 9 oder 18 Lüfter dran sollen weiss ich eben noch nicht... Wie viele kann ich den dem Aquaero noch zumuten?
Die meiste Zeit soll der Mora sowieso passiv laufen, aber falls nötig halt mal die Lüfter anspringen lassen.

Was denkt ihr dazu?
Welche Lüfter würdet ihr schon mal für den Mora empfehlen? und was für Schnellkupplungen? Gibt ja verschiedene auf aquatuning.ch, die Bewertungen sind aber eher dürftig und weiss eben nicht welche ich nehmen könnte....


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen ein externer Mora hinter oder neben dem Gehäuse aufzustellen. Ob 9 oder 18 Lüfter dran sollen weiss ich eben noch nicht... Wie viele kann ich den dem Aquaero noch zumuten?
> Die meiste Zeit soll der Mora sowieso passiv laufen, aber falls nötig halt mal die Lüfter anspringen lassen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr dazu?
> Welche Lüfter würdet ihr schon mal für den Mora empfehlen? und was für Schnellkupplungen? Gibt ja verschiedene auf aquatuning.ch, die Bewertungen sind aber eher dürftig und weiss eben nicht welche ich nehmen könnte....



9 Lüfter an einem Kanal würde ich dem Aquaero nicht zumuten, nicht mal meinem wassergekühlten. Ich hab es so realisiert: Nur das PWM Signal (2 Drähte) führen vom PWM Ausgang zum MoRa und die 12V werden direkt vom Netzteil abgegriffen (ebenfalls 2 Drähte 12V & GND) und direkt im MoRa hab ich nen PWM Splitter geklebt an dem die 9 Lüfter hängen (Lüfter 8 und 9 via Y-Kabel verbunden, da der Splitter unsinnigerweise nur 8 Anschlüsse enthält). 
Schnellkupplungen würde ich in jedem Falle empfehlen: Meine Erfahrungen mit den QD3 (Stecker und Kupplung) sind optimal: Keine Durchflussbremse und kein auslaufendes Wasser/Spritzwasser beim öffnen und schließen sogar im Betrieb, top verarbeitet, aber halt nicht ganz preiswert. 

Ich würde Dir ebenfalls zu einer Schottverschraubung raten. 
Die Durchführung der Kabel habe ich via DIN Stecker/Kupplung vom Conrad gelöst, somit ist mit einem Handgriff die gesamte Elektronik vom MoRa getrennt, weißt den Namen nicht mehr aber es ist nen 5 poliger verschraubbarer DIN Stecker inkl. passender Kupplung, die etwa 5 Ampere aushalten

Da ich unabhängig vom MoRa sein will (LAN o.Ä.) hab ich mit entschlossen einen Kugelhahn und zwei dreifach Anschlussterminals zu verbauen. Wenn der Kugelhahn zu ist muss das Wasser durch den MoRa, wenn der Hahn offen ist kann ich den MoRa via Schnellkupplung trennen und das Wasser fließt nur noch durch den oben verbauten 480er Radi. Sowas in der Art könntest Du auch bei dir realisieren. Elegante geht es natürlich mit 2 3-wege Ventilen aber ich hab keine guten gefunden, deswegen die etwas umständliche Lösung mit den Terminals und den ganzen Verschraubungen. . 

Debütantisches Foto meiner optisch katastrophalen, aber ansonsten dichten und funktionierenden Bastelei (Das Blech ist nur ne Übergangslösung und wird durch nen 3mm schwarzlackiertes ordentlich bearbeitetes Alublech ersetzt wenn ich wieder Zeit hab!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das Klebeband nötig um die Anschlüsse Dicht zu bekommen? Ich baue meine erste Wasserkühlung, auch mit Norprene 16/10- Schläuchen.


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob es wirklich "nötig" ist weiß ich nicht sicher. Die Norprene haben 15,6mm Außendurchmesser also wollte ich ihn damit etwas erhöhen. Die Koolance Schnellkupplungen sind dermaßen gut das ich hier keine Angst habe aber die Anschlusstüllen sind mir trotz Überwurfmutter nicht sicher genug. 
Ich werd demnächst aber einen kleinen Testkreislauf in der Badewanne für 48 Stunden mit meiner alten AS XT und nem alten Netzteil machen und richtig schön Druck drauf geben, Temperaturschwankungen und und und inkl. Querschnittsverkleinerung und Maximalleistung der Pumpe und eben die Schläuche nicht mit Klebeband abdichten. Wenn der Kreislauf den Test besteht werden zumindest die Anschlüsse die frei zugänglich sind vom Klebeband befreit und dann bei Plattformwechsel o.Ä. auch die an CPU, RAM, MB usw.

Edit/PS: Ich muss zu geben ich bin was das anbelangt ziemlich paranoid und will auf 110% Sicherheit gehen. Wenn ich sehe, dass andere nur Tüllen ohne Überwurfmutter (s. Projekt Red Hell) verwenden ist's mir fast peinlich, wie paranoid ich da bin


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Chischko für deine Erfahrungen. 

Das ganze mit der Elektronik ist mir gerade bissel Komplex XD
Möchte das möglichst einfach halten. 

Im Prinzip müssen alle 9 / 18 Lüfter die selbe Drehzahl.
Diese 8 zu 1 PWM Stecker kann ich ja benutzen und mit dem einzigen PWM Stecker und passende Verlängerung kann ich doch den Stecker am Mainboard anschliessen oder ist das zu viel für das Mainboard?

für 18 Lüfter dann 2 Mainboard Stekcer?

Ausserdem brauche ich glaub 4 von der Kombi Schnellkupplung plus Stecker 2x je Mora + 2x PC Ausgang.
Ausserdem denke ich an einem Y- Anschluss mit Kugelhahn um den Fluss zu steuern, gibt es aber  eine Möglichkeit ohne den Durchfluss zu stark zu beinträchtigen?

Die Kugelhähne sind ja was durchfluss betrifft glaub ja nid so der Burner...


Beispiel:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Gibt's denn günstigere Lüfter die auch gut funzen? ich denke wichtig ist ja das die Watt Aufnahme möglichst tief ist und dass sie nicht erst bei 7Volts anfangen zu drehen oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu der pwm Steuerung: 
Über das Board würde ich es nicht machen, denn dann wird nach cpu temp geregelt. 
Und solange du mit einem entsprechenden Adapter den Strom direkt vom Netzteil abgreifst und nur pwm- und tachosignal am Board bzw der Steuerung sind, kannst du so viele Lüfter anklemmen, wie dein Netzteil verträgt. Und das sind eine Menge


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Zu der pwm Steuerung:
> Über das Board würde ich es nicht machen, denn dann wird nach cpu temp geregelt.
> Und solange du mit einem entsprechenden Adapter den Strom direkt vom Netzteil abgreifst und nur pwm- und tachosignal am Board bzw der Steuerung sind, kannst du so viele Lüfter anklemmen, wie dein Netzteil verträgt. Und das sind eine Menge



okey das macht auch sinn. 

Das heisst Ein Netzteilstecker = 9 Lüfter mit Strom versorgt 2 Netzteilstecker = 18 Lüfter mit Strom versorgt

PWM Stecker 1 und PWM Stecker 2  mit Y-Kabel zu 1 Stecker und den dann im 4. Kanal vom Aquaero einstecken. So wird der Aquaero nicht überfordert, da nur Tachosignal usw.
und Strom kommt vom Netzteil. 

Okay, dann wäre noch die Frage offen wegen der Wasserumleitung usw^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du das nötige Material und Werkzeug hast, kannst du dir auch selber eine Platine löten, wo alle 18 Lüfter drauf kommen. Von der gehen dann einmal die beiden Kabel für Strom ab und noch einmal die beiden für pwm und tacho


----------



## bennySB (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bzw. alles online bei Conrad bestellen und dann bissl löten. 
Klingt meistens schwerer als es tatsächlich ist, aber sobald man schonmal gelötet hat ist es n klacks.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lol nee mit meinen 2 linken Hände sowieso nicht XD 

Die PWM's kommen ja immer mit 3 oder 4 Stecker. Wo bekomme ich den korrekte 2drahtige für den Aquero? 
Beim Netzteil ist es egal, der hat sowieso Adapter um extra die Lüfter anzuschliessen. das müsste ja reichen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekommt man eine D5 auf Stufe 1-3 maximal gleich laut wie Silent Wings 2 auf 5V, wenn man einen AgbAufsatz verwendet oder braucht man da einen Shoggy Sandwich  um das so leise um kriegen?


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Bekommt man eine D5 auf Stufe 1-3 maximal gleich laut wie Silent Wings 2 auf 5V, wenn man einen AgbAufsatz verwendet oder braucht man da einen Shoggy Sandwich  um das so leise um kriegen?



Nen Aufsatz benötigst Du sowieso für die D5 Pumpenmechanik, egal ob AGB integriert oder separat. Der Aufsatz hat so gut wie nicht mit der Lautstärke zu tun. Nen Shoggy Unterbau würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen. 
Ich hab 4 bq! SW2 verbaut und auch ne D5 auf ca. 45% und das ist alles unhörbar. Das lauteste an meinem PC sind die 2 Festplatten.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PC-Lüfter Y-Kabel [5x PC-Lüfter Stecker 4pol. - 1x PC-Lüfter Buchse 4pol., IDE-Strom-Stecker 4pol.] 0.45 m Schwarz Akasa im Conrad Online Shop | 986176

hab den hier gefunden, leider nur für 5, für 18 bräuchte ich also 4 davon, die wiederum 4 so Anschlüsse brauchen am NT, dürfte knapp werden XD


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unterschätzt bitte bei dem ganzen "x Anschlussadapterkabel auf y Anschlüsse" nicht die Stromstärken und die damit verbundene Hitzethematik! 
Rechnung: Ein Lüfter (in meinem Falle: Enermax Cluster) benötigt 3,6W. Multipliziert mit Anzahl der zu verbauenden Lüfter:9 = 3,6W*9= 32,4Watt oder eben bei 18 verbauten Lüftern 68,4 Watt was bei 12 Volt 2,7 Ampere bei 9 bzw. 5,4 Ampere macht. Das ist nicht wenig!!!


----------



## hallolo2_ (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Nen Aufsatz benötigst Du sowieso für die D5 Pumpenmechanik, egal ob AGB integriert oder separat. Der Aufsatz hat so gut wie nicht mit der Lautstärke zu tun. Nen Shoggy Unterbau würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen.
> Ich hab 4 bq! SW2 verbaut und auch ne D5 auf ca. 45% und das ist alles unhörbar. Das lauteste an meinem PC sind die 2 Festplatten.


Ich meine, dass der Aufsatz im Agb drin ist also Aufsatz und Agb ein Teil sind.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Unterschätzt bitte bei dem ganzen "x Anschlussadapterkabel auf y Anschlüsse" nicht die Stromstärken und die damit verbundene Hitzethematik!
> Rechnung: Ein Lüfter (in meinem Falle: Enermax Cluster) benötigt 3,6W. Multipliziert mit Anzahl der zu verbauenden Lüfter:9 = 3,6W*9= 32,4Watt oder eben bei 18 verbauten Lüftern 68,4 Watt was bei 12 Volt 2,7 Ampere bei 9 bzw. 5,4 Ampere macht. Das ist nicht wenig!!!



Da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, spielt das denn für den Aquero ne rolle wenn der Strom vom Netzteil kommt? oder meinst das es schon für den NT bedenklich ist?

Ich schätze das in etwa so:

4 x https://www.conrad.ch/ce/de/product...ol-IDE-Strom-Stecker-4pol-045-m-Schwarz-Akasa
2x https://www.conrad.ch/ce/de/product...1x-PC-Luefter-Buchse-4pol-015-m-Schwarz-Akasa damit ein Aquero Stecker alle 18 Lüfter ansteuert
3x https://www.conrad.ch/ce/de/product...-IDE-Strom-Buchse-4pol-020-m-Schwarz-Rot-Gelb damit alle Stecker von einem NT Anschluss Strom holen.

Das sind die momentane Lüfter die mit 2.4W angegeben werden:
Be Quiet Case Fan Shadow Wings SW1 140mm PWM BQT T14025-MR-PWM (140x140x25mm) | Axial LÃ¼fter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Hatte mit BQ Lüfter nie Probleme bzgl. Lautstärke und so... Wenns aber leisere auch gute mit weniger W verbrauch und evtl. günstigere bin ich gerne offen 

Das mit den Adaptern bin ich au nid Fan von eigentilch, aber ich sehe nicht wie man sonst sinnvoll ein Mora ansteuern kann :-/


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Aquaero sollte NUR das PWM Signal (beim 5er am 4. Port glaube ich... da ist nur ein Lüfterausgang PWM tauglich, wie es bei 6er ist weiß ich nicht auswendig) liefern und der Strom direkt vom Netzteil kommen. Ist einfach zu lösen. 

Die bq Lüfter auf nem Radi sind nicht zu empfehlen! Die Auflagefläche ist rund und damit verschenkst du wertvolle Fläche, außer du verwendest shrouts! Ich würde entweder diese nehmen oder was ähnliches. Darauf achten, dass sie PWM tauglich sind (4 Pins am Anschluss). 
Bzgl. deiner bisherigen Auswahl: Umständlich un teuer! Nimm den Hub, den ich dir empfohlen hab, der hat die passenden Kabel gleich dabei (einen direkt zum Netzteil mit Molex) und eines welches zum Aquero geht und dort das PWM Signal abgreift plus EIN 4-pin Y Kabel um den 9. Lüfter zu versorgen. Wenn Du 18 Lüfter verbauen willst nimma alles mal 2 und noch ein weiteres Y-PWM-Kabel um das PWM Signal vom Aquero aufzuteilen auf beide Hubs. Entsprechende Verlängerungskabel und so musste natürlich auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mich auch gleich gefragt, ob ich nicht doch das LT nehme mit 9 Lüfter, oder eben Pro und trotzdem erstmal nur 9 Lüfter... 
Danke für deine Tips, ich schau mir die Lüfter gleich an


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass der Aufsatz im Agb drin ist also Aufsatz und Agb ein Teil sind.


Ändert wie gesagt nichts dran... die Aufsätze sind alle ähnlich laut ... Die D5 ist eine der leisesten Pumpen überhaupt und mit nem Shoggy drunter wird se definitiv leise sein!


----------



## hallolo2_ (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ändert wie gesagt nichts dran... die Aufsätze sind alle ähnlich laut ... Die D5 ist eine der leisesten Pumpen überhaupt und mit nem Shoggy drunter wird se definitiv leise sein!


Ok dann nehme ich wahrscheinlich den Aufsatz und Reservoir getrennt und dafür entkoppelt.


----------



## Thaiminater (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko Wie hast du denn dein Mora montiert?


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Thaimaster: Noch gar nicht, steht noch neben dem Gehäuse. Da muss ich mir noch ne Lösung einfallen lassen! 

@Hallolo: Wieso? Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei! Du kannst natürlich jederzeit einen Aufsatz mit integriertem AGB verwenden und das ganze dann zusammen mit deiner D5 Mechanik auf nen Shoggy stellen.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich seh grad die Coolance QD3 sind 16/10 ich benutze bei mir aber 13/10 müsste also wohl andere Schnellkupplungen wählen, oder? 
In Klammern steht da zwar was von ID 3/8" OD 5/8, und auf meine Schläuche steht au überall 3/8, kann das sein?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 3/8" entsprechen den 10mm innendurchmesser. Sind natürlich gleich bei beiden


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo klar den passenden Durchmesser (innen und außen) muste natürlich noch auswählen  
https://www.aquatuning.de/search?sSearch=qd3


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man wie peinlich...

ID = Innendurchmesser und OD heisst au nicht Oder sondern Oberdurchmesser? 
Es vergeht kein Tag an dem man nicht etwas lernt was? ^^

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland
Bitte nochmals gegenchecken)


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OD = outer diameter, also aussendurchmesser  die Angaben in Zoll sind im Amerika nun mal Standard. Daher steht auch bei einigen so was krummes wie 15,8mm statt 16mm.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrigiere mal das Komma 

Edit: hab nix gesagt, alles richtig so.


----------



## the_leon (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das is richtig


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Fehler. Ich hatte immer 2,54 im kopf. Aber das sind dann ja cm statt mm


----------



## the_leon (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfrage ist raus, bin gespannt ob morgen noch ne Antwort kommt. Lieferung in die Schweiz dauert mittlerweile leider über eine Woche wegen Bürokratie an der Grenze...

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Mora aus? Die Radiatoren sollen ja immer ordentlich gereinigt werden wegen Ablagerungen bei der Produktion usw. gilt das beim Mora wahrscheinlich auch oder?

Lg


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zweimal ordentlich mit (ggf. destilliertem) Wasser befüllen, kräftig in alle Richtungen schwenken und ausspülen. Wenn beim 2. Spülvorgang noch immer Partikel mit raus kommen einfach wiederholen. Klar würde ich jeden Radi durchspülen, hab zur Sicherheit aber noch nen Sieb in meinen Kreislauf gehängt


----------



## hallolo2_ (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> @Hallolo: Wieso? Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei! Du kannst natürlich jederzeit einen Aufsatz mit integriertem AGB verwenden und das ganze dann zusammen mit deiner D5 Mechanik auf nen Shoggy stellen.


Ok also nochmal von vorne: Ich frage mich, ob man das:Aquacomputer aqualis D5 150 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis BehÃ¤lter | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany genau so leise(maximal so wie BQ SW2 auf 7V) wie das Alphacool Eisdecke D5 - Black Acetal G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany + Shoggy Sandwich bekommt.


----------



## chischko (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Aquacomputer Ding musste halt irgendwie auf das Shoggy fixieren. Denke da gibt es ja entsprechende Halterungen/Adapter etc. Aber grundsätzlich: Ja! Geht!


----------



## hallolo2_ (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Das Aquacomputer Ding musste halt irgendwie auf das Shoggy fixieren. Denke da gibt es ja entsprechende Halterungen/Adapter etc. Aber grundsätzlich: Ja! Geht!


Ok ich habe jetzt mal geschaut es gibt da so Kits mit Entkopplung aber das kostet dann richtig viel 130€ und ich denke, dass ich dann lieber das getrennt nehme. Leider schrenkt mich das dann bei den Radis im Boden ein.


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Mach dich bei AT mal schlau, ob die Koolance SK´s die neue Rev. ist (mit goldenem Schriftzug).
> Denn die (wie abgebildet) mit weißer Schrift sind die alten, die Innen beschichtet sind,
> und damit hatten schon sehr viele Probleme. Die neuen sind nicht mehr Innen beschichtet.



Hab auch schon eine super nette und freundliche Antwort erhalten, finde den Support von Aquatuning wirklich immer absolute grosse Klasse! (Muss ja auch mal gesagt werden^^)

Sie haben von den 2 Koolances nur solche mit goldenem Schriftzug, sind also alle aus der neue Revision. Nochmals danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## defPlaya (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine Frage. Aktuell ist dieser Radiator oben im 900D eingebaut. Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
da aber ein 480 reinpasst wollte ich fragen, ob sich meine Wassertemperaturen bessern würden, wenn ich einen 480 er eingebauten würde. Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage. Aktuell ist dieser Radiator oben im 900D eingebaut. Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> da aber ein 480 reinpasst wollte ich fragen, ob sich meine Wassertemperaturen bessern würden, wenn ich einen 480 er eingebauten würde. Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



Sicher würden sie sich verbessern, die Frage in was für einem Ausmaß 
Wie schauts derzeit bei dir mit den Temperaturen beim Zocken aus?


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da du 1/3 mehr Fläche dazu bekommst bei gleicher Dicke, usw. würde ich behaupten die Temps senken sich natürlich schon einwenig (wie viel kann sicher ein anderer besser beurteilen)
Allerdings kommt da ein 4. 120er Lüfter hin, wird dementsprechend vermutlich lauter oder? Ob das für dich i.O. ist musst du dann selber wissen


----------



## defPlaya (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich jetzt nicht konkret sagen. Aber mit Prime95 und Heaven zusammen nicht mehr als 35-40c. Muss ich später mal nachschauen!

Bei mir drehen sich die Lüfter auf der minimalsten Stufe und meine Aquastream auch auf nur 50hz.
Es soll in keinem Fall lauter werden! Hmm..


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klemm einfach den 4. Lüfter mit dazu, die Anzahl der Lüfter macht weit weniger aus bzgl. Lärm als die Drehzahl!


----------



## vpx (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir gestern die Kompaktwasserkühlung Enermax Liqmax II 240 gekauft und sie eingebaut. Mein Mainboard (AS Rock Z97 Anniversary) hat 2 CPU_Fan Anschlüsse. Ich habe zum einen die 2 Lüfter für den Radiator mittels Y-Stecker an den CPU_Fan 1 angeschlossen (4-pin). Die Pumpe habe ich somit an CPU_Fan 2 angeschlossen (3-pin).  In der Anleitung vom Mainboard stehen folgende Merkmale zu den Kontakten vom CPU_FAN1: 1 -GND, 2- +12V, 3-FAN_SPEED, 4-FAN_SPEED_CONTROL. 
Beim CPU_FAN 2 lauten die Bezeichnungen der Kontakte: 1-GND, 2-FAN_VOLTAGE, 3-FAN_SPEED. 
Jetzt meine Frage. Hat der Kontakt 2 (FAN_VOLTAGE) vom CPU_FAN2 auch 12V? Meine Pumpe benötigt ja 12V. Beim Kontakt 2 vom CPU_FAN 1 steht ja  +12V, bei CPU_FAN 2 jedoch nur FAN_VOLTAGE.

Danke euch schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## DOcean (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sollte so passen...

FAN_... sind ja ohne Regelung/Steuerung auch 12V, die belastet werden dürfen


----------



## vpx (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> das sollte so passen...
> 
> FAN_... sind ja ohne Regelung/Steuerung auch 12V, die belastet werden dürfen



Ich danke dir 
Zudem hätte ich noch eine Frage, ich übertakte gerade meinen i5 4690K. Mache 100Mhz Schritte und sobald ich von 3,8GHz auf 3,9GHz takte und im BIOS dann speicher und neustarte laufen die beiden Lüfter des Radiators dauerhaft auf hochtouren auch wenn der Prozessor laut HWMonitor bei 25°C liegt?! Muss ich da im H/W Monitor was einstellen?


----------



## JakPol (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...Wobei es ziemlicher quatsch ist, die pumpe da regeln zu lassen. So regelt die ja in Abhängigkeit von der CPU Temperatur hoch und runter.  Die pumpe kannst du einmal auf die gewünschte Drehzahl einstellen und dann für immer so lassen, zum Beispiel an nem chassis_fan Anschluss.


----------



## vpx (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder per 4-pin Molex Adapter einfach direkt ans Netzteil??


----------



## defPlaya (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Sicher würden sie sich verbessern, die Frage in was für einem Ausmaß
> Wie schauts derzeit bei dir mit den Temperaturen beim Zocken aus?



So ich habe jetzt mal Project Cars 40 min am Stück laufen lassen im Regen und sehr Bewölkt. Mittlerer Startplatz und auf zuschauen laufen lassen. Also ziemliche Tortur für meinen PC  Wassertemperatur lag dann beim dem Ausgang meines unteren 420er Radiator bei 33c. Das geht wohl klar oder? Meine 980 Ti mit nem PL von 335 w und auf 1500 MHz übertaktet war bei 45c und meine CPU auf 4,5 GHz und bei 1.36 v ( ist noch nicht final) bei Max 65c. Dabei laufen alle Lüfter auf Minimaldrehzahl und die Aquastream XT auf 50 hz.

Sind die Temperaturen so ok?


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Noch ne Frage, ich kann gar nicht aufhören wenn ich mal angefangen hab...

Habe momentan ein 880ml AGB das hochkant befestigt ist an ein Querbalken der X9 ich bin mit 2Anschlüsse überhaupt nicht zufrieden...

beim 1. Bild der Blaue Schlauch im Mega Looping. und beim 2. Schlauch der hängende rote Schlauch... Mir ist bewusst dass ich es nicht so schön hinkriege werde wie mit HardTubes, aber muss der da so runter hängen? XD

Wenn ich den AGB (der mich da wirklich stört), weg nehme - den Aquaero einen Slot höher stelle (oder 2) könnte ich doch theoretisch einen 5 Zöller AGB da befestigen. Spricht da irgendwas dagegen?

Ich muss die Schlauchführung unbedingt anpassen, der Übergang AGB Pumpe und Pumpe CPU ist einfach nur ein Graus


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit zusammen,
hat jemand erfahrung mit den airplex radical radis von aquacomputer? 

Wollte mir eigentlich den:
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder den gleichen als xt30 kaufen. 
worin besteht der unterscheid bei den radis? Unterschied nicht bei den von alphacool^^


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der XT45 ist 45mm dick.
Der ST30 ist 30mm dick.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage, ich kann gar nicht aufhören wenn ich mal angefangen hab...
> 
> Habe momentan ein 880ml AGB das hochkant befestigt ist an ein Querbalken der X9 ich bin mit 2Anschlüsse überhaupt nicht zufrieden...
> 
> ...



Was den roten schlauch angeht, einfach diagonal verbinden. Oder aber mit angelsehne oder ähnlichem festbinden.

Und bei dem blauen mit einem winkel direkt nach unten.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwischen AGB und pumpe klappt das leider nicht mit dem 90° Winkel weil der Schlauch dann einknickt....
Zwischen 3. Radiator und AGB, dass ist der grosse Kabel... da stimmen die Abstände irgendwie einfach nicht um mit 90° Winkeln zu arbeiten (vielleicht mit 4 Winkel möglich oder so)

Zwischen CPU und PUMPE könnte ich ein 90 aus der CPU raus und dann über der Pumpe ein 90° runter, stimmt das wird schon mal sicher 100 besser aussehen.
Zwischen AGB und PUMPE kann ich etwa mit leben
Aber zwischen Radiator und AGB dass muss einach schöner aussehen + der Grafikkarte Ausganz auch unbedingt... wobei das beim Neubau anderst wird, da hier 2 GPUS drin sind, und in Zukunft nur eine drin ist..


So müsste das dann aussehen


AGB > Pumpe > CPU > MB > Radiator 1 > Schnellkupplung1a - Schnellkupplung1b GPU > Schnellkupplung 2a - Schnellukpplung 3b MORA3 > SChnellkupplung 2b - Schnellkupplung 3a 2. Radiator > 3. Radiator

Wenn ich das richtig ausgelesen hab, habe ich so die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte unabhängig zu entfernen ohne enleeren. Möglich wäre ein Betrieb, der nach Radiator 1 direkt zur Mora geht.
oder aber mora aushängen und von der GPU direkt in die normale Radiatoren.

Vielleicht ist einfach Freitag Abend und ich red wirr warr und sollte mich erholen


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Der XT45 ist 45mm dick.
> Der ST30 ist 30mm dick.


Ich habe geschrieben nicht von den beiden Alphacool radis, das die unterschiedlich dick sind und für unterschiedliche Lüfter typen ausgelegt sind ist mir klar
Meinte im bezug auf den Aquacomputer Radiator. Im netz finde ich keine tests zu diesen, da diese aber qualitativ hochwertig aussehen und preislich unter derer von Alphacool sind,sind mir diese ins Auge gefallen.


----------



## illousion (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben nicht von den beiden Alphacool radis, das die unterschiedlich dick sind und für unterschiedliche Lüfter typen ausgelegt sind ist mir klar
> Meinte im bezug auf den Aquacomputer Radiator. Im netz finde ich keine tests zu diesen, da diese aber qualitativ hochwertig aussehen und preislich unter derer von Alphacool sind,sind mir diese ins Auge gefallen.



In welcher Welt sind die denn günstiger? 
Habe die immer bisher als total überteuert gefunden


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> In welcher Welt sind die denn günstiger?
> Habe die immer bisher als total überteuert gefunden



Würde mich auch interessieren^^


----------



## hallolo2_ (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werden 3 140mm Scythe Slipstream 500 RPM auf einem 30/45mm Dickeradi genug Kühlleistung um eine Gtx 970 und nen Xeon e31231v3 zu kühlen? Generell geht das mit 420mm bin ja net bescheuert aber die Slipstreams sind ja echt schwach.


----------



## MfDoom (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das eine Aquastream XT eine Nassläuferpumpe ist und ich sie komplett einpacken kann, ohne das sie Kühlung benötigt?


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das eine Aquastream XT eine Nassläuferpumpe ist und ich sie komplett einpacken kann, ohne das sie Kühlung benötigt?



Was meinst Dz mit "einpacken"? ... Die wird durch das durchfließende Wasser gekühlt.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren^^



Ok also es gibt ja zwei Varianten beispielsweise die 2/420 oder das "topmodell" die 4/420. Die 2/420 ist 6-8€ günstiger als ein alphacool 420 45mm. Die 4/420 ist dahingehend deutlich teurer.


----------



## illousion (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das eine Aquastream XT eine Nassläuferpumpe ist und ich sie komplett einpacken kann, ohne das sie Kühlung benötigt?


Ich habe gehört, dass der hinterteil mit der Elektronik etwas warm werden kann aber bin mir da nicht nsicher habe nur ne normale Eheim 1046 :/


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde auch sagen - die sind absolut im Rahmen dessen, was andere vernünftige Radis auch kosten. Die AMS-Serie ist teuer, aber die Radicals sind durchaus in einer üblichen Preisregion. Mir fehlt bei den Radicals nur etwas die Auswahl an Montagemöglichkeiten.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen - die sind absolut im Rahmen dessen, was andere vernünftige Radis auch kosten. Die AMS-Serie ist teuer, aber die Radicals sind durchaus in einer üblichen Preisregion. Mir fehlt bei den Radicals nur etwas die Auswahl an Montagemöglichkeiten.


Danke, habe schon gedacht ich wäre bekloppt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute ich Glaube meine Eheim 1046 ist am Limit.
Die Config:

CPU: Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO
Board: Northbridge und SpaWa mit Kühler.
GPUs: 2x EK FC7950
Radi: MoRa 2 Pro + Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360
AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT
Schlauch: Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm
Sonstiges: 4x 90° und 3x 45° Anschlüsse
Demi-Wasser mit G48

Im AGB sie man kaum noch Durchfluss.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde empfehlen aus Glauben Wissen zu machen indem du ein DFM installierst und dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit feststellen wirst, dass der Durchfluss noch bestens ausreicht .


----------



## bennySB (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leute ich Glaube meine Eheim 1046 ist am Limit.
> Die Config:
> 
> CPU: Watercool HEATKILLER IV PRO
> ...



Wie bereits erwähnt, hol dir nen Durchflussmesser.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Nach meinen Erfahrungen wird (hoher) Durchfluß überbewertet.
Ich hatte in meinem alten System teilweise - durch schlechte Schnellkupplungen - Durchflußraten weit unter 50Liter/Stunde; das Niedrigste war 15 Liter.
Die Temps waren trotzdem in Ordnung.

Also: solange die Temps stimmen, brauchst Du das System meiner Meinung na ch nicht extra aufmachen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KempA (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich sehe bei meiner WaKü mit zwei Radis, CPU und GPU im AGB auch meinen Durchfluss. Auf höchster Stufe sieht man minimal Bewegung im AGB


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgend eine Empfehlung DFS mit Display?


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir mal nen 3D Modell von meiner zukünftigen Wakü gemacht 

https://gyazo.com/0cae5da54b6ca0a506316acf4a3ad5c4
https://gyazo.com/0769d0ad7db434da7ef665912fd022e5

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1vHGKS1M1LyNkk0TXFLN2ExbDA/view?usp=sharing

Kann sich ja einer mal anschauen wenn er lustig ist ich würd den Mora dann Passiv laufen lassen im IDLE

Gruß


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal nen 3D Modell von meiner zukünftigen Wakü gemacht
> 
> https://gyazo.com/0cae5da54b6ca0a506316acf4a3ad5c4
> https://gyazo.com/0769d0ad7db434da7ef665912fd022e5
> ...



Sieht gut aus. Sollen zwei Systeme verbaut werden?

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das im IDLE passiv mit dem Mora perfekt ist  und in manchen Games geht das ebenfalls


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phillip_Sparky schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Sollen zwei Systeme verbaut werden?
> 
> Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das im IDLE passiv mit dem Mora perfekt ist  und in manchen Games geht das ebenfalls



Ne wieso 2? Ist ja im Air540 und da sieht dass um einiges besser aus wenn ich dass in die 2 Kammern verleg muss mir dann nur noch ausdenken wie ich die Festplatten entkoppel

Dann müssen nur noch bis Juli neue High End Grafikkarten und 120 hz 4k Monitore da sein dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost


----------



## SpatteL (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Aquaero 6 Pro oder
> Aquaero 5 Pro oder wenn es ohne Display sein kann
> Aquero 5 LT oder einfacher Poweradjust 3 Ultra - Display finde ich überflüssig
> DFM AC high flow
> ...



Wenn es nur ein DFM  sein soll, dann die USB Version des aquacomputer highflow.
Die 6er aquaero und den poweradjust braucht man nicht zu kühlen.

MfG


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ne wieso 2? Ist ja im Air540 und da sieht dass um einiges besser aus wenn ich dass in die 2 Kammern verleg muss mir dann nur noch ausdenken wie ich die Festplatten entkoppel
> 
> Dann müssen nur noch bis Juli neue High End Grafikkarten und 120 hz 4k Monitore da sein dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich



Auf dem zweiten Bild das MB hat mich verwirrt  Habe mal sehr erfolgreich Radatordichtband als entkopplung genutzt.  Willst du alles dann über ein Aquaero steuern?


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phillip_Sparky schrieb:


> Auf dem zweiten Bild das MB hat mich verwirrt  Habe mal sehr erfolgreich Radatordichtband als entkopplung genutzt.  Willst du alles dann über ein Aquaero steuern?



Ja würd ich machen wenn das geht wären dann halt 12 Lüfter sein wenn das geht würde dann vllt schwarzes oder weißes nehmen oder gleich Norprene. Würde dann auch gerne mit ner Beleuchtung was machen kann ich dass auch mit der Aquero steuern?


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ja würd ich machen wenn das geht wären dann halt 12 Lüfter sein wenn das geht würde dann vllt schwarzes oder weißes nehmen oder gleich Norprene. Würde dann auch gerne mit ner Beleuchtung was machen kann ich dass auch mit der Aquero steuern?



Am Aquaero ist ein (1) RGB-LED Ausgang. Den kann man mit einer Platine erweitern. Sofern du alle LED Streifen mit der selben Farbe haben möchtest.  Ansonsten Farbwerk oder von  nzxt das hue+

Den könnte man zum Beispiel da anschließen.... Also ans AE zum erweitern.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-verstaerker-jeak-rgb-amp-/305638358-225-9190


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also und dann da 3 Led Streifen anschließen? wie vielkostet denn einer ? Weil denn ganzen Kram bei  Hue+ brauch ich nicht wirklich und billiger ist es sicher auch


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also und dann da 3 Led Streifen anschließen? wie vielkostet denn einer ? Weil denn ganzen Kram bei  Hue+ brauch ich nicht wirklich und billiger ist es sicher auch



Naja Aquaero Preise sind ja bekannt  und das Teil kostet in der Bucht um die 18€. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt das Farbwerk empfehlen würde. Habe beides da und das Farbwerk ist halt doch ein wenig schöner. Auch schon aus dem Grund das man keine Adapter braucht und noch die Ausgänge individuell steuern kann. Um die Platine da mit dem AE zum laufen zu bringen brauchst du erstmal ein Kabel zum AE und dann noch Adapter von den "Lüfter Pins" auf die von den LED Streifen.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Was meinst Dz mit "einpacken"? ... Die wird durch das durchfließende Wasser gekühlt.





illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass der hinterteil mit der Elektronik etwas warm werden kann aber bin mir da nicht nsicher habe nur ne normale Eheim 1046 :/



Ich versuche es einfach, werde sie in eine komplett gedämmte Kiste packen..


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Phillip_Sparky schrieb:


> Naja Aquaero Preise sind ja bekannt  und das Teil kostet in der Bucht um die 18€. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt das Farbwerk empfehlen würde. Habe beides da und das Farbwerk ist halt doch ein wenig schöner. Auch schon aus dem Grund das man keine Adapter braucht und noch die Ausgänge individuell steuern kann. Um die Platine da mit dem AE zum laufen zu bringen brauchst du erstmal ein Kabel zum AE und dann noch Adapter von den "Lüfter Pins" auf die von den LED Streifen.



Ok da klingt dieses Farbwerk um einiges besser jetzt nur noch abwarten und freuen dass Norprene sieht ja extreme geil aus https://gyazo.com/6208da01955e386d2471fa9e377e416d
Was sind da eig die Vorteile von Norprene gegenüber normalen Schläuchen?


----------



## SpatteL (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sind keine Weichmacher drin, die ausgespült werden könnten.

MfG


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ok da klingt dieses Farbwerk um einiges besser jetzt nur noch abwarten und freuen dass Norprene sieht ja extreme geil aus https://gyazo.com/6208da01955e386d2471fa9e377e416d
> Was sind da eig die Vorteile von Norprene gegenüber normalen Schläuchen?



Meinste den: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-16-1-11-1mm-3m-retail ?

Vorteil steht ja dabei: "[...] is a high quality, zero maintainance industrial grade EPDM rubber tubing in stylish matte black. Excellent resistance to aging, weathering, ozone and UV!"

Edit: Der im Link ist nur wie Norprene... Mein Fehler


----------



## Thaiminater (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also der mit dne Bildern hat die hier benutzt
Tygon A-60-G Norprene | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com  

Was sind denn das für Federn um die Schläuche rum sieht auch richtig cool aus Image View | Tygon A-60-G Norprene 1/2" ID (3/4" OD) - Industrial Grade Thermoplastic Elastomer Tubing - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also der mit dne Bildern hat die hier benutzt
> Tygon A-60-G Norprene | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com *
> 
> Was sind denn das für Federn um die Schläuche rum sieht auch richtig cool aus Image View | Tygon A-60-G Norprene 1/2" ID (3/4" OD) - Industrial Grade Thermoplastic Elastomer Tubing - FrozenCPU.com



Die aus Metal habe ich bei mir im Rechner. Die sind dazu da das die Schläuche nicht abknicken. Deshalb auch Knickschutzfedern genannt. Ob die aus dem Kunststoff den gleichen Effekt erzielen weis ich nicht.

Edit: PrimoChill Knickschutz Smartcoils 11mm (ca 1/2") UV Brite Green | Knickschutzfedern | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die kommen dem aus deinem Bild sehr nah


----------



## SpatteL (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind sog. Knickschutzfedern, gibt es in verschiedenen Farben/Größen.

MfG


----------



## SpatteL (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber wenn es ihm nur um den Durchfluss geht, wäre ein aquaero nur als Display für den DFM etwas overkill.^^

Ja klar, die Kühler schaden nicht, schadet aber auch nicht, die Kühler weg zulassen.
Beim 6er und beim poweradjust sind die Endstufen digital und produzieren dadurch kaum noch Abwärme.

MfG


----------



## IssaP (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht meinte er ja sowas: Koolance Durchflusssensor INS-FM18D G1/4 mit Display | Sensor Durchfluss | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Der einzige Nachteil bei dem Teil ist aber, dass der Messbereich erst bei 120 l/h losgeht, was darunter passiert weiß ich nicht.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IssaP: Von Messbereich kann man bei dem Teil kaum sprechen, weil er von den verwendeten Anschlüssen abhängt und im Endeffekt grundsätzlich ausgelitert werden muss, um damit einigermaßen korrekt messen zu können. Für normale Waküs ist der DFM so gut wie unbrauchbar. Welcher Markt damit bedient werden soll zeigen die Daten ja deutlich. Der europäische Markt stand jedenfalls nicht im Fokus, sondern das Land hinterm großen Teich in dem der steinzeitliche HighFlow-Wahn immer noch nicht überwunden wurde... . 
Es fehlt darüber hinaus der definierte Einlassquerschnitt wie ihn jeder andere Flügelrad-DFM sich bringt. Die Umschaltung zwischen Kennlinien für verschiedene Schlauchinnendurchmesser ist kein adäquater Ersatz, denn die realen Kennlinien hängen vor allem vom Innendurchmesser des verwendeten Anschlusses am Einlass ab. Da die Innendurchmesser von Anschlüssen nur selten exakt angegeben werden und in der Regel auch keine glatten Werte haben, für die eine der drei hinterlegten Kennlinien passt, lehnt man sich nicht weit aus dem Fenster, wenn man das Gerät in die Nähe einer klassischen Fehlkonstruktion rückt. Für den abgedeckten Durchflussbereich ist Genauigkeit freilich allgemein nicht sonderlich relevant - schon weil Volumenstromsteigerungen in diesen Regionen ohnehin keine relevanten Auswirkungen mehr haben. Extreme Durchflüsse oberhalb von 120l/h sind in normalen Waküs europäischer Prägung selten anzutreffen, denn das tut man sich sinnvoller Weise höchstens an, wenn die negativen Nebenwirkungen minimal sind. Hinzu kommen die Nachteile der axialen-Bauweise, in Punkto Beruhigungsstrecken vor und nach dem DFM. Kurzum - das ist wahrlich kein Glanzstück aus dem Hause Koolance!


----------



## IssaP (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Aufklärung Joe!


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, ich hätte gerne eine Einschätzung zu den Aqua computer airplex radical 2 Radiatoren.


Sie machen zum einen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, gefallen mir optisch sehr gut und sind zum anderen teilweise sogar günstiger als die Alphacool Nexxxos Reihe.

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm 

Aquacomputer airplex radical 2/420, Alu-Lamellen

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer airplex radical 2/280, Alu-Lamellen | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich würde in Zukunkft gerne die airplex radical den nexxxos vorziehen. 

1.) Ende 2014 hat man ja schon begonnen, die verschiedenen Größen Stück für Stück einzuführen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit diesen Radiatoren?
2.) Die Küpfervarianten sind etwas teurer als die Aluversionen, beim 420er sind es 25€. Mit welchen Unterschieden in der Kühlleistung kann ich in einem direkten Vergleich rechnen?

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...omputer-airplex-radical-2/420-kupfer-lamellen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Aquaero 6 Pro oder
> Aquaero 5 Pro oder wenn es ohne Display sein kann
> Aquero 5 LT oder einfacher Poweradjust 3 Ultra - Display finde ich überflüssig
> DFM AC high flow
> ...


Hmm nicht gerade Günstig, wo ich nur den Durchfluss sehen will und nicht noch Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dier Ergebnisse sind ja eher ernüchternd.

Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse

Und die einheitliche Breite von 140mm ist auch nur bei den 140, 280 und 420mm Radiatoren von Vorteil (Nexxxos 144mm), bei den Modellen für 120mm Lüfter sind es gegenüber den Nexxxos ganze 16mm mehr (140mm vs. 124mm). 

Bleibt die Herstellung in Deutschland, keine Lötverbindungen und damit keine Lötreste im Kreislauf und die angeblich hochwertige Verarbeitung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie findet ihr den? 
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 100, G1/4 | Sensor Durchfluss | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## JakPol (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sauteuer.



Andererseits, das sind die alle. Ganz ehrlich? Nimm nen aquaero und such dir nen DFM auf ebay.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht nicht ein simpler fließanzeiger? Also ein rein optischer, mit einem schaufelrad. Dreht sich das Rad, ist durchfluss vorhanden, mehr muss man doch eh nicht sehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Bevor Mißverständnisse aufkommen: der Temperatursensor ist im mps-Flow - den man auch als Füllstandssensor einsetzen kann - integriert.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!

Die mps-Flow-Reihe (mps-Flow 100, 200 und 400) lassen sich laut BEA alle sowohl als Durchflußsensor wie auch als Füllstandssensor verwenden; funktioniert bei mir auch einwandfrei (mit mps-Flow 200).


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ne gewisse Überwachung gehört mMn in ne Wakü. Dann würden sich einige Fragen
> die immer wieder gestellt werde, von allein beantwortet.
> 
> @Gordon: die MPS sind genau so gut, die arbeiten halt mit Differenzdruck.
> ...


Habe ich auch vor, ein extra Temperatur Sensor dran zu hängen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das P/L-Wakü-Case Fractal S geschrumpft:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91dl2_olSqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hui, das case lässt meinen basteldrang wieder ansteigen  
da ich gerade eh mit dem gedanken an externer wakü spiele, würde das super passen


----------



## JakPol (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr geiles Case! Ich mag ITX irgendwie nicht so recht, sonst käme ich ins grübeln...


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hui, das case lässt meinen basteldrang wieder ansteigen
> da ich gerade eh mit dem gedanken an externer wakü spiele, würde das super passen



Bei extern wäre das Fractal Design Core 500 schwarz, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-CORE-500-BK)             auch ganz nett.

Eine DDC mit kompakten AGB bekommst du da sicher in den Laufwerksschacht. Da hast du dann auch noch den Platz für ein leises ATX-Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab aktuell ja schon das große define s. Das define nano s wäre daher verkleinern ohne großartige Veränderung der Optik.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Um den rpm anschluss meiner aquastream xt an den cpu-fan-Anschluss meines mobos zu stecken muss ich mir ein Kabel basteln mit zwei männlichen Anschlüssen, korrekt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrekt. Eventuell gibt es das auch schon fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch vor, ein extra Temperatur Sensor dran zu hängen.



Wenn Du 'nen mps-Flow nimmst, brauchst Du keinen extra Temperatursensor; da ist einer integriert!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## chischko (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Um den rpm anschluss meiner aquastream xt an den cpu-fan-Anschluss meines mobos zu stecken muss ich mir ein Kabel basteln mit zwei männlichen Anschlüssen, korrekt?



Hä?  Beide Anschlüsse sind doch männlich! Du braucht ein Kabel mit 2 weiblichen Enden! Soweit ich das sehe hat die AS XT auf der Rückseite nen 3 poligen Anschluss mit RPM drauf stehen, also dieses Kabel hier: Anschlusskabel 3Pin Stecker auf 3Pin Stecker mit Tachosignal | LÃ¼fterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany (gibt es auch in verschiedenen Längen) und am MB sind auch nur Pins... also definitiv weibliche Anschlüsse. 
Und der CPU Fan Ausgang ist doch nen PWM Ausgang, mit 4 Pins ... Also musste auch auf die Pinbelegung achten und das Format des Steckers denn wie ich das sehe geht es auf der Rückseite der AS XT recht eng zu.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von mir aus zwei weibliche. Ich ging von der Form des Plastiksteckers aus und nicht von den Metallpins 

Der pwmstecker am mobo ist kein Problem, da passt auch dreipin


----------



## JakPol (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das P/L-Wakü-Case Fractal S geschrumpft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw: da sind drei Feature, die ich mir fürs große Define S auch dringend wünsche:
- Dämmung in der Frontabdeckung
- Staubfilter im Boden nach vorne ausziehbar (Ist mir eh ein Rätsel, weshalb sie sich da für die R4-Lösung entschieden haben, obwohl es das R5 schon gab)
- Positionierung der Pumpe über Schienen !!! Toll, dass man im Define S den AGB auf den Schienen frei nach links und rechts bewegen kann. Wenn die Pumpe durch die Bohrlöcher aber an einem Ort fixiert ist, bringt das leider nix, wenn man AGB und Pumpe optisch schön übereinander haben will.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## MadPolygon (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> - Positionierung der Pumpe über Schienen !!! Toll, dass man im Define S den AGB auf den Schienen frei nach links und rechts bewegen kann. Wenn die Pumpe durch die Bohrlöcher aber an einem Ort fixiert ist, bringt das leider nix, wenn man AGB und Pumpe optisch schön übereinander haben will.


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-titan-x-nickel-original-csq
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-titan-x-backplate-nickel

Darf ich da für die EVGA GTX 980Ti SC ACX 2.0+ drauf packen?

Ich dachte das der Ref Design der Tx gleich ist wie der der 980ti. Aber weils bei EK so ausdrücklich da steht wollte ichs icher gehen....


----------



## the_leon (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Backplate weiß ich nicht.
Weil die Titan Speicherchips auf der Rückseite hat, die 980ti nicht.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Backplate weiß ich nicht.
> Weil die Titan Speicherchips auf der Rückseite hat, die 980ti nicht.



Aber ansonsten hat EK keine andere WB oder Backplates für die 980ti. Nur für ne Gigabyte und die Strix. Ansonsten die Titanx oder normale 980 nonTi... Also muss es doch fast das sein...

edit:
Meine Karte hat ja schon ne Backplate, kann ich die weiterhin verwenden, oder würde das von der Verschraubung her nicht mehr gehen?


----------



## JakPol (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es zwingend ein kühler von ek sein muss, dann benutze bitte coolingconfigurator.com . Da bekommst du definitive antworten auf deine frage.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Wenn es zwingend ein kühler von ek sein muss, dann benutze bitte coolingconfigurator.com . Da bekommst du definitive antworten auf deine frage.


Ne gar nicht. Es soll einfach lieferbar sein und ein komplett Kühler


----------



## JakPol (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auf https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/ sowie auf http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf einfach nachschauen, ob deren Kühler auf Deine Karte passen. Wenn die Watercool Liste verkündet, dass es sich um Referenzdesign handelt, passen eigentlich auch immer die Kühler von aquacomputer. Bei denen muss man aber im Zweifelsfall einfach nochmal nachfragen.

Und jetzt kannst Du bitte die nervige Vergleichsarbeit einfach selber machen. Das notwendige Wissen hast Du hiermit


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier^^

War grad friedlich im 980Ti Laberthread unterwegs, als ich eine erschreckende Neuigkeit hörte, da dort aber keiner bescheid wusste, und das eher hier her gehört frage ich hier nach.

Und zwar geht's um Kreisläufe mit gemischten Metalle. Drüben meinten sie das sei nicht gut, weil so die Korrosion vom schwächeren Metall gefördert wird. Dabei gings zwar um Alluminium, aber ich frage mich wie sich das auch auf sonst übliche Metalle auswirkt.


Und zwar krieg ich bissel Panikattacken wenn ich sowas lese, da ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne....
Ich hab bei mir die Radiatoren, den CPU Kühler in Kupfer, die Anschlüsse usw. sind Nickel und der neue GPU Kühler ist auch Nickel.
Benutzt wird einfach destilliertes Wasser und G48 im Verhältnis 10:1.... Muss man da was beachten oder so??


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guckst du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...nickel-oder-chrom-im-kreislauf-vermeiden.html

Ist nicht wirklich ein Problem.


----------



## JakPol (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sei angemerkt, dass ich seit zwei Jahren einen Alu Radiator im Kreislauf habe, mit sonst diversen Kupferkühlern. Ich nutze Innovatek Protect und habe keinerlei Verfallserscheinungen feststellen können. Habe beim letzten Umbau (Anfang Dezember) CPU-Kühler und GPU-Kühler komplett aufgemacht und die feinen Strukturen überprüft und augenscheinlich war alles völlig okay.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank nochmals für eure Antworten. Ich lerne wirklich jeden Tag mehr dazu!!


----------



## defPlaya (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute ich hätte mal eine Frage. Würde gerne die Wärmeleitpaste auf meiner Graka und CPU erneuern. Kann ich dafür auch diese hier verwenden? https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-conductonaut-waermeleitpaste-1-gramm-zuwa-153.html
Auf der Grafikkarte ist dieser Kühler drauf https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-fc-titan-x-980-ti-acetal-nickel-waek-1070.html 
Auf der CPU dieser: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel-csq-waek-882.html

Oder doch lieber normale Wärmeleitpaste: https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-waermeleitpaste-5-55-gramm-1-5-ml-zuwa-126.html

Viele Grüße


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meine du kannst es benutzen, ist aber nid empfohlen, weil die GPU sich mit dem Kupfer verbinden könnte, ergo kriegst den Kühler wohl nicht mehr weg, ohne die GPU kaputt zu machen. 
Das war zumindest die Erklärung bei CPU bei Köpfung ja, unter direktem Kühler Kontakt nein.


----------



## bennySB (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich hätte mal eine Frage. Würde gerne die Wärmeleitpaste auf meiner Graka und CPU erneuern. Kann ich dafür auch diese hier verwenden? https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-conductonaut-waermeleitpaste-1-gramm-zuwa-153.html
> Auf der Grafikkarte ist dieser Kühler drauf https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-fc-titan-x-980-ti-acetal-nickel-waek-1070.html
> Auf der CPU dieser: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel-csq-waek-882.html
> 
> ...



Ja bei kannst du nutzen. Bei Flüssigmetall darf es halt nur niemals Alu sein mit dem es in Kontakt kommt.

Was die Anwendung angeht am besten mal hier vorbei schauen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...elthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitmittel.html


----------



## bennySB (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich meine du kannst es benutzen, ist aber nid empfohlen, weil die GPU sich mit dem Kupfer verbinden könnte, ergo kriegst den Kühler wohl nicht mehr weg, ohne die GPU kaputt zu machen.
> Das war zumindest die Erklärung bei CPU bei Köpfung ja, unter direktem Kühler Kontakt nein.



Es ist so, dass sich Wärmeleitpaste nach einiger Zeit nur noch schwer entfernen lässt bzw. nur noch mit Polieren/Schleifen.
Dabei wird natürlich die Beschriftung die irgendwo vorhanden ist entfernt und dadurch geht dann definitiv auch die Garantie flöten (man sieht ja das offensichtlich etwas gemacht wurde)

Beim Köpfen von CPU´s kann man es aber auch machen. Hier ist nur drauf zu achten, dass nach dem Abnehmen vom IHS die CPU ja offen vor dir liegt und wenn man nun hier DIE und Kühler direkt mit Flüssigmetall verbindet Probleme beim demontieren bekommen wird.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich probiere jetzt mal diese hier für GPU und CPU https://www.caseking.de/coollaboratory-liquid-pro-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste-zuwa-026.html weil die Lieferbar ist. Denke nicht, dass die Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut besser sein wird.Alukühler habe ich auch nicht. Dann passt ja alles


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, habe eine Frage bezüglich der Blende des Mo-Ra 3:
Watercool MO-RA3 420 Blende Classic black | Blenden | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich würde dazu diese Lüfter verwenden: https://geizhals.at/noctua-nf-p14s-redux-900-140mm-a1115345.html (25mm Bauhöhe)
Ist es da Platztechnisch noch möglich die Lüfter zu entkoppeln? Bzw hat das jemand gemacht oder die Entkoppelung einfach weggelassen?


----------



## bennySB (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Conductonaut habe ich noch frisch verpackt zuhause liegen. 
Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu testen (wäre auch meine erste Flüssigmetall Paste)


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bekommse geliefert sobald die bei caseking verfügbar ist... dann kach ich mal n bissel gegentesten zur liquid ultra die ich momentan drunter habe... würde mich über noch bessere temps natürlich freuen


----------



## bennySB (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Top. 
Dann hab ich sie bekommen bevor se beim Käse König leer war xD 

Mich wundert es nur, in deren Anleitung steht, man solle jeweils Komponente (CPU oder GPU) benetzen und ebenfalls die Kühlerfläche. 

Muss ich mal nachfragen ob das ist weil sie somit unebene Flächen ausgleichen wollen und man es bei zwei polierten Flächen ignorieren kann oder weswegen der Hinweis.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja so sollte man es ja eig auch beim kömpfen amchen... soll lufteinschlüsse verhindern was ich so gelesen habe... obs stimmt kp^^
da ich keinen IHS habe sondern direktmount des wasserkühler aufm DI ist das eher irelevant... ich bestreiche imemr nur die cpu und setze den kühler drauf


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WOW dieses SETUP 
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> WOW dieses SETUP
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet



naja genug Geld für Schlangenöl-artige Hifi Verstärker aber kein Geld für vernünftige Lautsprecher und/oder eine vernünftige Tastatur...

btw. SLI ist auch nicht immer das Wahre...


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> naja genug Geld für Schlangenöl-artige Hifi Verstärker aber kein Geld für vernünftige Lautsprecher und/oder eine vernünftige Tastatur...
> 
> btw. SLI ist auch nicht immer das Wahre...



Ja klar aber diese Sachen bisschen angepasst und nen Mora hinten dran ist's schon geil


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

fine auch sieht super ordentlich aus und ganz nett

die Boxen kenne ich nid daher keine Ahnung, bei der Tastatur dachte auch, was soll das^^


----------



## hallolo2_ (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also da ich auf ULTRAsilent bauen will: Wie viel Watt Kühlleistung werden 3 140mm 500RPM Scythe Slip Streams bringen? Diese wären auf einem NexXxos St30 420mm. Und wie viel bringen sie dann auf 7Volt oder gar 5?


----------



## the_leon (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du ultra silent willst, dann würd ich Eloop verbauen und Shrouds zwischen Lüfter und Radiator.


----------



## hallolo2_ (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Wenn du ultra silent willst, dann würd ich Eloop verbauen und Shrouds zwischen Lüfter und Radiator.



Also die hier Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-1 140x 140x 29mm 600 U/min mit denen Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm (7mm stark) | LÃ¼ftervorkammer | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany  Stimmt es, dass die Lüfter auf 12V 5.4 Dba haben, denn das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben.

Edit: Ich will nur ein paar Smyleys testen 

:noahnung:


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollten dann aber die 140mm shrouds sein


----------



## hallolo2_ (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ups  Warte: Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) | LÃ¼ftervorkammer | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Sollten dann aber die 140mm shrouds sein


----------



## the_leon (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau!


----------



## JakPol (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich hab nen Cape Cora und nen Mora3 360 mit vier 180mm Silverstone Air Pentrator. Und was soll ich sagen: nach 3 Stunden BF4 maximale Grafikeinstellungen, 64er Server, sind die Lüfter auf dem Mora nie mit mehr als 400rpm gelaufen. Den Rest der Zeit (also Office, browsen, youtube) laufen die Lüfter einfach gar nicht. Noch mehr silent als vollpassiv geht wohl nicht, oder 

Im Gehäuse selbst laufen noch zwei Lüfter, einer vorne rein, einer hinten raus, auf permanent 3V, 300rpm, um RAM, Spannungswandler, Southbridge und GraKa.RAM zu kühlen. Beim nächsten Umbau kommt das auch alles unter Wasser und die HDD fleigt raus, dann gibts gar keine Bewegung mehr, ohne dass ohnehin Gamesound an ist


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Ups  Warte: Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) | LÃ¼ftervorkammer | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



Gabs da nicht auch welche für nen Euro statt für 3 was ist da derUntterschied?


----------



## hallolo2_ (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht auch welche für nen Euro statt für 3 was ist da derUntterschied?


Kann sein ich weiß nicht welche du meinst aber die paar€ sind ja keine Katastrophe.


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Umbau kommt das auch alles unter Wasser und die HDD fleigt raus, dann gibts gar keine Bewegung mehr, ohne dass ohnehin Gamesound an ist



Natürlich...
Pumpe brauchst auch nicht, weil du hast ja ne Wirelesswakü


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was wlanstrom?
kann ich ned machn da mein wlan im 1ten stock so bescheiden ist  mannööööö xD

ne mal im ernst ne pumpe brauchste schon noch^^ sonst wirds interesant^^ dann gibts selbst bei office binnen weniger min spätestens nen blauen odern absturz


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wirelesswakü: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...295-sammelthread-alphacool-2.html#post7966256


----------



## JakPol (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Natürlich...
> Pumpe brauchst auch nicht, weil du hast ja ne Wirelesswakü


Ja gut, sie hab ich mal kurz ausgeblendet gehabt [emoji14]


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Also die hier Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-1 140x 140x 29mm 600 U/min mit denen Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm (7mm stark) | LÃ¼ftervorkammer | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany  Stimmt es, dass die Lüfter auf 12V 5.4 Dba haben, denn das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben.



Die eloops bekommst du mit den 7mm Shrouds so gut wie gar nicht zum laufen, ist ne katastrophe


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Shroud hinter die Lüfter im Push nicht vor die Lüfter im Pull!


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das geht, aber durch den bloden Rahmen hast du bei den Gummishrouds ne kleine Lücke wo Luft am Shroud vorbeigeht. Bei der 20mm Version bekommt man es (so grade) dicht.


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du zufällig mal SW2 auf den Shrouds gehabt?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, aber da bleibt einfach ein viel zu großer spalt


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber die Kühlleistung bleibt vergleichbar, wie ohne die Shrouds?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die shrouds dicht sind, kann die Leistung sogar besser sein.


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, dann ist sie eig. besser!
Aber bei den SW2 sind sie nicht dicht.


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok also soll ich 2cm Shrouds nehmen und NBEloops sozusagen saugend?  Und wie viel Watt wird das ganze dann abführen können?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht mehr oder weniger als ohne shrouds oder mit anderen Lüftern. 

Grobe Richtlinie für leise Kühlung ist ein 120er pro 100W Abwärme. Wenn man mit einem 120er pro 75W rechnet, wird es noch leiser.


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal angenommen ich nehme die ELoops auf 7V würde das reichen(420 mm Radiator) um eine Gtx 970(später OC) und ein Xeon e31231v3 zu kühlen?


----------



## the_leon (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja.
Ich hab nen 420er mit SW2 für nen Phenom X4 955 BE und ne GTX 470


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke the_leon. Aber welche Shrouds soll ich dann nehmen? Ich habe nur 20mm Shrouds von Phobya gefunden aber die LEDs würden mich stören und 27€ sind schon viel für ein paar Shrouds.


----------



## the_leon (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Phobya shrouds sind ohne LEDs.
Und kosten pro Stück ~10€


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, das die Laing DDC 1t Plus PWM besser ist als die DDC 3.25 und VPP655.
Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Messergebnisse


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Die Phobya shrouds sind ohne LEDs.
> Und kosten pro Stück ~10€


Gibt es da nicht günstigeres?  Weil da ist man da ja bei 75€ für Lüfter und Shrouds


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich meine radis jetzt auf einen Schlag mit eloops ausstatten würde, wären das mal fast 100€ für nur 5 Lüfter.


----------



## Nachty (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Is ja auch egal .Pumpe läuft Wasser läuft! Alles Gut


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine radis jetzt auf einen Schlag mit eloops ausstatten würde, wären das mal fast 100€ für nur 5 Lüfter.



Was heißt das jetzt?


----------



## JakPol (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass gute Qualität eben auch gutes Geld kostet. Klar gibt's günstigeres. Ist dann halt, je nach Preissenkung, schwächer oder lauter oder beides.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Dass gute Qualität eben auch gutes Geld kostet. Klar gibt's günstigeres. Ist dann halt, je nach Preissenkung, schwächer oder lauter oder beides.


Exakt. Wakü ist ein teures Hobby.
Pc an sich ist ja schon teuer, aber wakü setzt dem ganzen nochmal eine Krone auf.


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm :/ Wären 7mm Shrouds auch ok für die genannte Hardware?


----------



## the_leon (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bdi 7mm shrouds ist es zwischen Lüfter und shroud nicht dicht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Bdi 7mm shrouds ist es zwischen Lüfter und shroud nicht dicht.


Da würde ich einfach mit knete nachhelfen


----------



## chischko (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder das gute alte Klebeband hat mir mal geholfen


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann wird mit Heißklebe oder Knete etc. nachgeholfen. Wären diese ok? Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) | LÃ¼ftervorkammer | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany Soll ich dann Push oder Pull machen?


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt auch so mosgummi teile die vorgeschnitten sind... hab die überall da drauf wo meine radis mit lüfter bestückt sind... sind super und verhindern vbibriern^^
https://www.caseking.de/wasserkuehlung/komponenten/radiatoren/abdichtungen


----------



## JakPol (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß, dass Shrouds einen nachweisbaren Vorteil bringen. Aber ist der nicht so gering, dass man sich den Aufwand (und die Kohle) auch einfach sparen kann? Ich mein, laut Narbennarrs Messungen bringen die etwa 1° Gewinn! Wenn jemand seine Wakü so dimensioniert hat, dass dieses eine Grad den Unterschied zwischen "Funktioniert" oder "Funktioniert nicht" ausmacht, ist da imho an ganz anderer Stelle was völlig falsch geplant.


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Shrouds einen nachweisbaren Vorteil bringen. Aber ist der nicht so gering, dass man sich den Aufwand (und die Kohle) auch einfach sparen kann? Ich mein, laut Narbennarrs Messungen bringen die etwa 1° Gewinn! Wenn jemand seine Wakü so dimensioniert hat, dass dieses eine Grad den Unterschied zwischen "Funktioniert" oder "Funktioniert nicht" ausmacht, ist da imho an ganz anderer Stelle was völlig falsch geplant.


Ich habe noch gehört, dass das Luftrauschen also die Lautstärke reduziert wird.

Noxxphox ich denke ich werde die nicht nehmen, da es bei 400-500 RPM es eher kein Vibrieren geben wird und abdichten kann ich ja auch mit Heißklebe oder Knete.


----------



## JakPol (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch gehört, dass das Luftrauschen also die Lautstärke reduziert wird.



Ist schon richtig. Allerdings, wie im Link in meinem letzten Post angegeben, wird das erst in sehr hohen Drehzahlbereichen relevant. _Ich_persönlich_ halte ja komplett passive Kühlung für das einzig erstrebenswerte, deshalb würde in meinem System niemals ein Lüfter mit mehr als 400rpm drehen. Wenn Du so planst, dass Deine Lüfter regelmäßig in Drehzahlbereiche jenseits der 1000rpm kommen, dann können Shrouds tatsächlich einen Nutzen erbringen. Ob bei der Lautstärke aber dann die 4db Luftrauschen noch den Unterschied zwischen "zu laut" und "grade noch erträglich" ausmachen, wage ich erneut zu bezweifeln. 

Anders gesagt: für die Lautstärkenbetrachtung gilt in meinen (silentfixierten) Augen (und Ohren) das gleiche wie für die Temperaturen. Wenn das System im Normalzustand in einem Bereich arbeitet, in dem Shrouds zu einem wahrnehmbaren Faktor werden, ist das System grundsätzlich falsch konzipiert.

Davon abgesehen: ich habe vollstest Verständnis dafür, sich die DInger zu holen, weil man "das letzte rauskitzeln" will und sonst so ziemlich alle sinnvollen updates schon eingebaut hat. Will ich ja auch. Deshalb hab ich eine völlig überdimensionierte Radiatorenfläche. Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass die DInger echt nicht kriegsentscheidend sind.


----------



## hallolo2_ (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig. Allerdings, wie im Link in meinem letzten Post angegeben, wird das erst in sehr hohen Drehzahlbereichen relevant. _Ich_persönlich_ halte ja komplett passive Kühlung für das einzig erstrebenswerte, deshalb würde in meinem System niemals ein Lüfter mit mehr als 400rpm drehen. Wenn Du so planst, dass Deine Lüfter regelmäßig in Drehzahlbereiche jenseits der 1000rpm kommen, dann können Shrouds tatsächlich einen Nutzen erbringen. Ob bei der Lautstärke aber dann die 4db Luftrauschen noch den Unterschied zwischen "zu laut" und "grade noch erträglich" ausmachen, wage ich erneut zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Anders gesagt: für die Lautstärkenbetrachtung gilt in meinen (silentfixierten) Augen (und Ohren) das gleiche wie für die Temperaturen. Wenn das System im Normalzustand in einem Bereich arbeitet, in dem Shrouds zu einem wahrnehmbaren Faktor werden, ist das System grundsätzlich falsch konzipiert.
> 
> Davon abgesehen: ich habe vollstest Verständnis dafür, sich die DInger zu holen, weil man "das letzte rauskitzeln" will und sonst so ziemlich alle sinnvollen updates schon eingebaut hat. Will ich ja auch. Deshalb hab ich eine völlig überdimensionierte Radiatorenfläche. Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass die DInger echt nicht kriegsentscheidend sind.


Ja aber total passiv ist eben sehr schwer und vorallem teuer und wenn man es eben optisch schön haben will und fast unhörbar sind Lüfter auf 400 RPM eben praktischer


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja mitm gigant oder giant geht das, oder wie der riesenkühler hies 
kostet aber über 1k der radi alleine^^
also ich muss sagen bin mit meinen beiden 480ern voll zufrieden^^ sie sind leise und so dimensioniert das ich selbst im somer absolut keine tempprobleme hab^^


----------



## JakPol (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmpf. Mora 3 und Cape Cora HF 1042. Reicht für passiv im Alltagsgebrauch, beim zocken gehen dann die Lüfter aufm Mora (vier mal 180mm Air Penetrator) irgendwann an und fahren so bis auf 250-300rpm hoch. Die Wassertemperatur steht dann bei ca 33-34°.


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Hmpf. Mora 3 und Cape Cora HF 1042. Reicht für passiv im Alltagsgebrauch, beim zocken gehen dann die Lüfter aufm Mora (vier mal 180mm Air Penetrator) irgendwann an und fahren so bis auf 250-300rpm hoch. Die Wassertemperatur steht dann bei ca 33-34°.



Naja aber Mora geht doch auch so gut passiv im Idle und den Unterschied ob es jetzt 300Rpm oder 600 ist jetzt bei guten Lüfter auch egal oder?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine frage,
Ich habe momentan den alphacool fließanzeiger an der Aquaero 5lt, am Flow Anschluss angeschlossen, jedoch erkennt die Aquasuite diesen nicht. 
Ich meine der fließanzeiger nutzt Pulse zur Datenübertragung, was muss uch genau bei der Aquasuite einstellen damit ich die Werte ausgegeben bekomme? 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieses plexidings? Eventuell ist das falschrum im loop, das kann nur in eine Richtung mitdrehen. 
Teste mal, ob es an einem Lüfteranschluss auf dem Board geht. Wenn nicht, ausbauen und andersrum wieder einbauen


----------



## SilverTobias90 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat sich schon erledigt, der fließanzeiger ist defekt^^


----------



## hallolo2_ (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Hmpf. Mora 3 und Cape Cora HF 1042. Reicht für passiv im Alltagsgebrauch, beim zocken gehen dann die Lüfter aufm Mora (vier mal 180mm Air Penetrator) irgendwann an und fahren so bis auf 250-300rpm hoch. Die Wassertemperatur steht dann bei ca 33-34°.



Achso du meinst semipassiv das finde ich auch gut habe gedacht du meinst komplett ohne Lüfter. Im Idle werde ich das bei mir auch in Betracht ziehen spätestens, wenn ein Aquaero kommt.


----------



## mist3r89 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja mitm gigant oder giant geht das, oder wie der riesenkühler hies
> kostet aber über 1k der radi alleine^^
> also ich muss sagen bin mit meinen beiden 480ern voll zufrieden^^ sie sind leise und so dimensioniert das ich selbst im somer absolut keine tempprobleme hab^^



oh man wenn ich dich so höre, glaube ich fast wieder mal übertrieben zu haben^^

Heute sollte der King of Queens vorbei kommen mit 15kg Material von Aquatuning...
3 x 420er + Mora420 XD 
Wenn du mit 2 480 schon so gute Werte hast , habe ich vielleicht mein Passiv vorhaben tatsächlich in greifbaren Nähe^^


----------



## chischko (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> oh man wenn ich dich so höre, glaube ich fast wieder mal übertrieben zu haben^^
> 
> Heute sollte der King of Queens vorbei kommen mit 15kg Material von Aquatuning...
> 3 x 420er + Mora420 XD
> Wenn du mit 2 480 schon so gute Werte hast , habe ich vielleicht mein Passiv vorhaben tatsächlich in greifbaren Nähe^^



Tach Chef  

Ich denk mit DER Radifläche kannst die Lüfter zumindest soweit runter schrauben wie es die Technik her gibt und im Idle passiv betreiben und mit entsprechend hinterlegter Lüfterkurve definitiv alles sehr leise und kühl betreiben. Ich dachte ja ich hab ausreichend viel  Fläche aber DAS ist mal wirklich


----------



## JakPol (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> oh man wenn ich dich so höre, glaube ich fast wieder mal übertrieben zu haben^^
> 
> Heute sollte der King of Queens vorbei kommen mit 15kg Material von Aquatuning...
> 3 x 420er + Mora420 XD
> Wenn du mit 2 480 schon so gute Werte hast , habe ich vielleicht mein Passiv vorhaben tatsächlich in greifbaren Nähe^^


Das sollte wirklich für alles reichen. Einfach mal ausprobieren, wo sich Dein System so einpendelt, im Normalbetrieb. Bei mir sinds circa 32,5° Wassertemperatur. Dementsprechend laufen die Lüfter bei 33° an und gehen dann linear bis 39° hoch auf 100%. WIe gesagt, bisher kam ich noch nicht über 34°  Diese Werte dürftest Du auch locker erreichen.


----------



## chischko (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine Lüfter gehen max. bis 45% und die Wassertemp geht nicht über 37°C und nen Luft/Wasserdelta von 10K ist schon hoch, 11K ist Maximum! Im kann ich meine leider nicht abschalten da alles PWM gesteuert und bei 0% gleich auf 100% gestellt wird und bei 1% etwa 30% RPM anliegen wegen der Mindestdrehzahl. Ist aber unhörbar, deswegen OK für mich. 

Ergo: Du wirst keinerlei Tempprobleme beim Wasser haben! ^^

(Werte nach ner guten Stunde GTA V auf ziemlich hohen Settings etc.:
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Thaiminater (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Also meine Lüfter gehen max. bis 45% und die Wassertemp geht nicht über 37°C und nen Luft/Wasserdelta von 10K ist schon hoch, 11K ist Maximum! Im kann ich meine leider nicht abschalten da alles PWM gesteuert und bei 0% gleich auf 100% gestellt wird und bei 1% etwa 30% RPM anliegen wegen der Mindestdrehzahl. Ist aber unhörbar, deswegen OK für mich.
> 
> Ergo: Du wirst keinerlei Tempprobleme beim Wasser haben! ^^
> 
> ...



Was für nen Programm benutzt du denn für die Werte? 

Hätte jemand ne Idee ob man nen android Tablet als Display benutzen kann um diese werte dazustellen?


----------



## chischko (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Was für nen Programm benutzt du denn für die Werte?
> 
> Hätte jemand ne Idee ob man nen android Tablet als Display benutzen kann um diese werte dazustellen?


Die Aquasuite natürlich in Kombination mit nem Aquaero. 
Ob das mit nem Tablet geht weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen via Intel WIDI o.Ä. nen virtuellen Bilschirm zu konfigurieren und das mit nem Android Tablet (o.Ä.) dann abzufangen und mir dort die Werte anzeigen zu lassen sollte technisch machbar sein.


----------



## Thaiminater (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Die Aquasuite natürlich in Kombination mit nem Aquaero.
> Ob das mit nem Tablet geht weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen via Intel WIDI o.Ä. nen virtuellen Bilschirm zu konfigurieren und das mit nem Android Tablet (o.Ä.) dann abzufangen und mir dort die Werte anzeigen zu lassen sollte technisch machbar sein.



Ok hab hier nämlich nen Fire HD 7 liegen was ich praktisch nicht nutze werd mich mal dran machen dass zu Rooten und mal kucken was dann kommt


----------



## SilverTobias90 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko
Wie bekommst du denn die Luft zu Wasser delta Temperatur in der Aquasuite angezeigt? 
Also was muss ich dafür in der Aquasuite einstellen?

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## sok904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du nimmst deine Wassertemp. die du möglichst an zwei Punkten des Kreislaufs abnimmst und daraus einen virtuellen Sensor machst. Dann erstellst du einen zweiten virtuellen Sensor mit der absoluten Temperatur Differenz aus Luft und Wasser. Kannst du alles in der auquasuite einstellen unter Sensoren. Allerdings arbeiten bei mir die Sensoren so ungenau das ich ab und zu nen Minus Wert bekomme


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: strebe semi passive Wakü über einen 280er Radi in der Front und einen 420er Radi im Deckel an (2600k@1,3V, 980ti@1470mhz). Im Officebetrieb sollte die Radifläche wohl für silent reichen. Beim Spielen sollen die Lüfter@rpmmin mitlaufen (wahrscheinlich die eloops).

 jetzt die Frage: im Deckel muss ich eh einen dünnen 30mm Radi nehmen, würdet ihr in der Front auch einen dünnen oder eher einen dickeren 45er oder so nehmen? Ich dachte, da bei Minimaldrehzahl nicht so der Lüfterdurchzug herrscht wäre ein dünner eventuell sinnvoller?


----------



## chischko (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> @chischko
> Wie bekommst du denn die Luft zu Wasser delta Temperatur in der Aquasuite angezeigt?
> Also was muss ich dafür in der Aquasuite einstellen?
> 
> ...


Wie bereits geschrieben mit nem virtuellen Sensor. Ich hab nen Foliensensor im Luftstrom Intake der Frontlüfter und mehrere im Wasserkreislauf hängen und kann so einige Tempdifferenzen anzeigen lassen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sollte man NBEloops mit abgedichteten 7mm Shrouds in Push oder Pull halten? Ich kann auch Push Pull mit eLoops und Sw2s machen


----------



## illousion (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> oh man wenn ich dich so höre, glaube ich fast wieder mal übertrieben zu haben^^
> 
> Heute sollte der King of Queens vorbei kommen mit 15kg Material von Aquatuning...
> 3 x 420er + Mora420 XD
> Wenn du mit 2 480 schon so gute Werte hast , habe ich vielleicht mein Passiv vorhaben tatsächlich in greifbaren Nähe^^



Je nach dem was du für ne Abwärme hast sollte das für passiv solange due nicht bei 100% Last bist reichen. Aber ich würde mir da lieber 2 Moras hinhängen ^^
Haber zzt. einen Mora der horizontal hängt, der reicht bei meinem sparsamen Rechner (i3 3220, gtx 970) passiv für Surfen und Spiele wie LoL. Wenn ich allerdings Justcause 2 Oder BF4 anschmeiße brauche ich meine Lüfter schon noch mit rund 400rpm 



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Also sollte man NBEloops mit abgedichteten 7mm Shrouds in Push oder Pull halten? Ich kann auch Push Pull mit eLoops und Sw2s machen



Eloops immer Push. Ich habe gehört, dass man wenn man die saugend verbaut an denen keinen Spaß hat.


----------



## hallolo2_ (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke


----------



## GottesMissionar (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey 

Überlege, die 9 Lüfter (120er) an meinem Nova 1080 auszutauschen. Sie sind leider ziemlich hörbar (ärgerlich beim Arbeiten, da sonst alles silent ist) und ich kann sie nicht zB auf 10% runterregeln, da sie dann zuwenig Spannung haben. 
Derzeit verbaut sind: Alphacool Coolmove 2 - 1800rpm (Alphacool Coolmove 2 - 1800rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | LÃ¼fter | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany)

Was ich ins Auge gefasst habe (auch aufgrund der LEDs): https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-spectre-xtreme-120mm-luefter-rote-led-schwarz-lubf-089.html

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den BitFenix Modellen? Sind die für den Radiator-Betrieb gut geeignet?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko und co^^ Alles klar danke, habe es hinbekommen, ist echt eine super Sache 


Ich habe nur die bitfenix spectre non LED (120mm für 6€ und 140 für 8€ meine ich), die etwas günstigeren, lasse sie über die aquaero regeln und sind absolut leise (sitze 80cm vom PC entfernt)  aber auch bei näherem hinhören kann man sie erst ab 700-800rpm anfangen wahrzunehmen. Bin sehr zufrieden vorallem finden Preis...


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die spectre extreme sind gerade mal seit einer Woche vorgestellt. Von daher wird kaum einer was zu sagen können. 
Ich hatte damals die spectre pro, die waren auf 5V schön leise. Die laufen laut Datenblatt bei 4,5V an, einige von meinem liefen sogar schon mit 3,3V an. Die anderen liefen auch mit 3,3V aber die mussten erst anlaufen und dann runter geregelt werden.


----------



## the_leon (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühlflüssigkeit BOLK BOL-D091001 - Kühlkreislauf / Kühlung
G12 kann ich rein in die Wakü, oder?
Gibt sonst nur Mayhems in der farbe


----------



## defPlaya (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin zusammen! Ich bin jetzt dabei die letzten Feinheiten bei meiner Wakü zu erledigen. Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob man durch Schottverschraubungen die Schläuche unten bei der selbstgemachten Midplate etwas nobeler durchführen kann! Oder habt ihr andere Ideen? Beim ersten Bild sieht man es besser als beim zweiten! Das zweite ist neuer mit Cablemod usw.... Danke für eure Hilfe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hallolo2_ (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Moin zusammen! Ich bin jetzt dabei die letzten Feinheiten bei meiner Wakü zu erledigen. Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob man durch Schottverschraubungen die Schläuche unten bei der selbstgemachten Midplate etwas nobeler durchführen kann! Oder habt ihr andere Ideen? Beim ersten Bild sieht man es besser als beim zweiten! Das zweite ist neuer mit Cablemod usw.... Danke für eure Hilfe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach als Durchführung Doppelnippel rein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dann doppelmuffe  
Und dann kann man auch direkt schottverschraubungen nehmen, das dürfte besser aussehen. 
Aber ich finde es nicht mal verkehrt, einfach so durch die midplate zu gehen.


----------



## defPlaya (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist, dass ich die Öffnungen nicht rund machen konnte sondern nur viereckig ausschneiden konnte. Naja muss ich mal gucken was ich da mache.

Eine andere Frage. Ich habe diesen Kühler. Lt. Beschreibung vom König gibt es zwei Öffnungen für LED´s. Ich habe aber keine gesehen.  Hat einer von euch den Kühler und weiß, wo die Vorrichtungen sind?
https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-supremacy-evo-acetal-nickel-csq-waek-882.html


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur der mit plexideckel hat Löcher für LEDs


----------



## defPlaya (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr gut. Dann bin ich doch nicht blind haha. Alexi wollte ich nicht. Danke dir!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir gekauft und eingebaut:

1. Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline 
2. Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 200
3. Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus PWM
4. Watercool DDC-Case LT

laut Aquasuite habe ich 0.7 L/h, kommt mir aber viel mehr vor.
26°C Wassertemp.
Laing z.Z. max.


----------



## chischko (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

0,7l/h ... unmöglich eigentlich... evtl 0,7L/min?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder das, oder falsch eingestellt.


----------



## JakPol (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst im Reiter des Durchflusssensors den korrekten Kalibrierwert eintragen, also die Impulse pro Liter. Desweiteren musst Du möglicherweise das Diffusorblech ein- oder ausbauen, siehe Handbuch Seite 5 bis 7.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe alles mal resetet und auf 200er und 10/8 eingestellt. Jetzt habe ich 54l/h.
Ist das gut?


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe alles mal resetet und auf 200er und 10/8 eingestellt. Jetzt habe ich 54l/h.
> Ist das gut?



Es reicht


----------



## chischko (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles ab ca. 30-35 L/H ist i.O.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin bei mir grad alles am verschrauben und verlegen.

Die schnellkupplungen sind A. wirklich ein Segen und B. unglaublich gut verarbeitet!
die ganze Verschlauchung sieht jetzt auch schöner aus, und wird wesentlich sinnvoller gemacht.

Was ich bisher nicht geschafft habe, und hoffe, dass es irgendwie noch hinkriege, die Pumpe läuft bei mir immer 100%
Hab zwar den USB an den aquaero gesteckt, und kann so die Werte ablesen, allerdings sind Änderungen die ich an der Pumpe über der Aquasuite mache einfach nicht übernommen.
Gilt nur für die Pumpe...


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was für ne pumpe hast du? 
manche pumpen kann man anscheinend nur über nen powerqdjust regeln...so wars bei meiner ddc...über die aquaero nix, im inet dann das mitm powetadjust gegunden, gekauft und geht seitdem einwandfrei... hab aber nur ne 3pin... wie bei pwm aussieht (falls du eine hast) kp


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab die Pumpe hier Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version | Eheim 1046/48 | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
müsste meine ich ein 4pin anschluss sein was dahinten ist.


----------



## bennySB (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe zuerst direkt über USB an Mainboard abschliessen und ihr in der Suite sagen, dass sie nun über den Aquabus kommunizieren soll. 
Danach kannst das USB Kabel wieder weg nehmen und dann über Aquabus alles einstellen.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Die Pumpe zuerst direkt über USB an Mainboard abschliessen und ihr in der Suite sagen, dass sie nun über den Aquabus kommunizieren soll.
> Danach kannst das USB Kabel wieder weg nehmen und dann über Aquabus alles einstellen.



Danke für deine Antwort, bin zwar nicht sicher, dass ich alles verstanden habe. Sobald alles soweit ist, werde ich es aber auf jeden versuchen.


----------



## chischko (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

USB an Aquaero? Nene.... Sowohl Aquaero als auch Pumpe müssen via (internem) USB ans Mainboard angschlossen werden. Mit nem Aquabus kannste sie noch verbinden (3 Pin Kabel). 
Hatte das gleich Problem und hab dann in der Software entdeckt, dass ich falsche Regler benutzt habe bzw. die Minimalleistung auch 90% geschoben hatte im AS XT Reiter und damit war klar wo mein Fehler lag.

Screenshot by Lightshot
Zur Verdeutlichung


----------



## chischko (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost, bitte löschen!


----------



## bennySB (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte ich auch gerade nochmal schreiben^^ 

Hab es überlesen mitm USB an Aquabus.

Also USB gehört nur an USB (Mainboard). Das schließt du erst einmal so an und kannst der Pumpe dann in der Aquasuite sagen das sie halt übern Aquabus kommunizieren soll (wenn gewünscht). Danach könntest du dann das USB Kabel entfernen und die Pumpe über den Aquabus an das Aquaero anschließen und ab da wird sie dann als Untergerät vom Aquaero erkannt und kann gesteuert und geregelt werden.

Schau dir mal das Handbuch der Aquastream Aqua Computer Homepage - Anleitungen Punkt 7.4 an.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> oh man wenn ich dich so höre, glaube ich fast wieder mal übertrieben zu haben^^
> 
> Heute sollte der King of Queens vorbei kommen mit 15kg Material von Aquatuning...
> 3 x 420er + Mora420 XD
> Wenn du mit 2 480 schon so gute Werte hast , habe ich vielleicht mein Passiv vorhaben tatsächlich in greifbaren Nähe^^



Willst du beim zocken auch komplett passiv sein? Ich teste gerade mein System. Habe oben einen 360er und unten einen 420er Radi drin. Dazu läuft meine Aquastream auf 50%. Die Lüfter sind per Aquaero so eingestellt, dass ab eine Wassertemperatur von 35c diese andrehen. Dann aber auch nur so, dass man sie nicht hören kann. Daraus resultiert, dass unter Prime95 Version 28.5 bei einer CPU Spannung von 1,376 das System komplett passiv läuft. Wenn ich zocke ist es natürlich anders aber immer noch nicht hörbar.

Wenn du jetzt ein reines passives System haben willst ok. Sonst check ich es nicht, warum du soviel gekauft hast haha


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Willst du beim zocken auch komplett passiv sein? Ich teste gerade mein System. Habe oben einen 360er und unten einen 420er Radi drin. Dazu läuft meine Aquastream auf 50%. Die Lüfter sind per Aquaero so eingestellt, dass ab eine Wassertemperatur von 35c diese andrehen. Dann aber auch nur so, dass man sie nicht hören kann. Daraus resultiert, dass unter Prime95 Version 28.5 bei einer CPU Spannung von 1,376 das System komplett passiv läuft. Wenn ich zocke ist es natürlich anders aber immer noch nicht hörbar.
> 
> Wenn du jetzt ein reines passives System haben willst ok. Sonst check ich es nicht, warum du soviel gekauft hast haha



Ein komplett passives System wär wirklich cool jo. Muss nur noch schauen, dass ich die Pumpe runter regeln kann, und die eine HDD, die zwar fast nie läuft durch eine ssd ausgetauscht wird

Bin gespannt wie die Werte bei mir sein werden.  Denke ich war durch die 1. Kühlung leicht enttäuscht, aber eher auf Fehler meinerseitz zurück zu führen. 
Durch den 2. Umbau schätze ich wird die Verschlauchung und so weiter wieder überdacht, besser angeschlossen und dadurch evtl auch mit besserem Resultat.

und ich will meinem 4770k endlich auf 4.5ghz bringen  hab mal aus spass den Giga OC Tool benutzt, der hat da schnell mal 1.47V drauf gehauen XD.
War ich froh dass da Flüssigmetall und Wasserkühlung drauf waren 

Und der andere Grund ist sicher, dass ich einfach ein Freak bin XD


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auauauau das tut ja schon beim zuhörn weh.... 1,47v
falls du hilfe bei democ möchtest kann ich dir per pn gerne helfen, mit ein paar tricks kann man bei haswel gut vcore einsparen^^

und komplet passiv? dafuq xD das is ja schon fast lw wenn man keine lüfter hat worüber man sich aufregen kann^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so mach langen gefrickel und gebastel.
Laing fast unhörbar bei max. drehzahl.
Wasserdurchsatz: 60l/h
Temp. Wasser: vor MoRa 37.3°C, nach MoRa 31.1 °C


----------



## defPlaya (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zeig mal dein System! Mach mal einBild!


----------



## Kiryu (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würdet ihr zur Lautstärkeoptimierung eher zu (Phobya) Shrouds aus Hartgummi oder zu Vibrationsdämpfern aus Silikon (Aquatuning) greifen? Oder nimmt sich beides am Ende nix? Habe nämlich gerstern meine erste WaKü in Betrieb genommen und war einigermaßen erstaunt darüber, wieviel Lautstärke die Vibrationen beisteuern.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Bummsbirne (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Laing fast *unhörbar* bei max. drehzahl.




Nimm ma die Ohrenstöpsel raus...


----------



## the_leon (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich die Laing auf 7v laufen lassen, für CPU. GPU und einem Radi?
Also einfach den Molex Stecker modden.


----------



## the_leon (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich die Laing auf 7v laufen lassen, für CPU. GPU und einem Radi?
Also einfach den Molex Stecker modden.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du nur versuchen, ob sie dann noch sicher anläuft, die meisten laufen aber wohl erst mit 8V an.
Aber auch wenn wie mit 7V anläuft, kann es mit der Zeit passieren, das das nicht mehr reicht(braucht über die Jahre immer etwas mehr Anlaufspannung).

Über eine aquaero oder poweradjust könnte man sie mit einem 12V Startboost anlaufen lassen und dann auf einer niedrigeren Spannung weiter laufen lassen.

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Nimm ma die Ohrenstöpsel raus...



kommt auf die laing an. wenn es die reduzierte DDC 310 ist, ist es plausibel


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Kann ich die Laing auf 7v laufen lassen, für CPU. GPU und einem Radi?
> Also einfach den Molex Stecker modden.


Mit Glück läuft sie an, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, braucht eine ddc mindestens 8V. 
Ich hab das Problem bei meiner ddc-1t damals umgangen, indem ich einen Adapter aus einer SATA Strom verlängerung gebastelt habe. Statt mit 5V mit den 3,3V (Orange) überbrücken.


----------



## the_leon (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute Idee.
Dann mach ich das auch SK mit der DDC-310


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4 cm Styropor sorgt für sehr gute Qualität in Sachen Lautstärke. 
Mittlerweile liegt sie bei 65l/h und schafft 2500 bis 4500 Umdrehungen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht das befülen einer WaKü ganz normal, wenn das AGB + Pumpe(Eisbecher D5 Plexi) und MoRa 3 1,5m über dem PC hängen? AGB->Pumpe->MoRa 3->runter->Schnellkopplungen-> Graka-> CPU-> Schnellkopplungen->hoch->AGB


----------



## JakPol (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Prinzip sogar einfacher. Ich würde empfehlen, in den AGB so lange Wasser laufen zu lassen, bis das Wasser wieder im aufsteigenden Ast steht, möglichst weit oben, und DANN erst die Pumpe das erste mal anzuschmeissen. müsste im Prinzip alleine durch den Druck der Fallhöhe klappen. Dann muss die Pumpe nur noch die geringe Höhe zwischen dem dann-Wasserspiegel und dem AGB durch Leistung überwinden.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft das Wasser einfach mal so durch nen MoRa 3 ohne Pumpe?  Oder sollte der MoRa vor den AGB? Ich habe mir gedacht direkt hinter die Pumpe, da sonst auf den Fittings vor dem MoRa wegen der Höhe ein so hoher druck steht das ist auch beim AGB so aber dann noch der Widerstand des MoRas. Ist es komplett egal(ja kenne die Regel, dass es egal ist aber es gibt ja auch Sonderfälle) ob der MoRa vor oder nach der Pumpe hängt?


----------



## JakPol (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn DU schnelle FInger (oder besser: einen Helfer) hast, könntest Du versuchen, einen Port am unteren Ende des Mora leicht zu öffnen, so dass da die Luft entweichen kann, dann sollte der von alleine volllaufen. ALso nicht den Stopfen komplett entfernen, sondern nur einige Umdrehungen öffnen, so dass Du ihn schnell genug wieder schließen kannst, wenn Wassertropfen austreten. Das selbe gilt für den PC am unteren Ende: wenn möglich, einen ungenutzten Anschluss leicht öffnen, zum Beispiel an der Grafikkarte, so dass die Luft rausgedrückt werden kann.


----------



## hallolo2_ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann werde ich Luft reinlassen und schnell zudrehen wenn ein Tropfen rauskommt? Und werden die Temps gut sein wenn ich statt nem 360er MoRa nen 420er komplett passiv nehme?


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hat das für einen vorteil? Die pumpe muss mit wasser gefüllt sein, sie sollte nicht trocken laufen, der rest ist egal.


----------



## hallolo2_ (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du ob der Mora davor oder danach ist oder das Befüllen?  Und wie wären die Temps da?


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zuerst einmal solltest du die Luft rauslassen nicht rein. Und ich meinte das es keinen Vorteil bringt den Mora von Hand zu befüllen bevor man die Pumpe anwirft, ausser sie ist zu schwach um den Höhenunterschied zu bewältigen.
Zu den Temps: ka, da habe ich null Erfahrung.


----------



## hallolo2_ (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah habe ne Idee: ich mach an nen Port vom Mora ganz oben(damit er volläuft denn Agb is minimal unter MoRa) nen Fitting ran und lass so das ganze System volllaufen und füll dann erst das restliche System, denn der Mora ist der höchste Punkt im System.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo AquaTuner, die aquastream ULTIMATE ist da und kann gekauft werden  .
Technischen und Allgemeine Daten:

VERSORGUNGSSPANNUNG: 12 V DC
LEISTUNGSAUFNAHME: 3-25 W (je nach Lüfterconfig)
MAXIMALER DRUCK: 445 mbar 
WASSERTEMPERATUR: 0-50 °C
KÜHLFLÜSSIGKEIT: Empfohlen: DP Ultra Wasser, max. 30 % Glycol
STROMAUFNAHME DER LÜFTER: max. 1 A
DISPLAY: Weißes OLED-Display 128x64 Pixel 

Hier gleich noch die Preise:

aquastream ULTIMATE: 99,90 Euro
Upgrade kit ULTIMATE für aquastream XT Pumpen: 59,90 Euro
Softwareerweiterung “virtueller Durchflusssensor”: 14,90 Euro
Softwareerweiterung “erweitertes Reglerpaket”: 9,90 Euro

Flyer

aquacomputer.de/106532-neu-aquastream-ultimate

Bei aquatuning.de ist sie noch im " Liefertermin überschritten ", aber soll bald verfügbar sein.
Aquacomputer aquastream - Ultimate Version | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Habe meine Laing zurückgeschickt, will die Aquastream ULTIMATE dann noch mit dem erweitertes Reglerpaket.

Die neue aquasuite 2016-2 ist auch da und kann gedownloadet werden.


----------



## maximusoptimus (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne vielleicht dumme Frage, aber ich will dazu endlich ne klare Antwort (bin schon lange darüber am nachlesen, ohne Ergebnis )

Wie viel Radiatorfläche braucht man eigentlich wirklich? Es wird ja immer gesagt 120er pro 100Watt, aber ne 120er AiO reicht ja vollkommen aus um ne Fury X oder 980ti auf 50-60° wunderbar leise zu kühlen. 
Reicht dann auch bei einer Custom Loop z.B. nen 360er für 290x Crossfire und nen i7 4790k (sowohl der i7 als auch eine 290x lassen sich ja mit einem 120er AiO kühlen siehe z.B. Powercolor Devil 390x). Man hätte ja dann die gleiche Radiatorfläche wie wenn auf jedem Teil ne AiO drauf wäre und ne Custom kühlt ja besser als ne AiO.

Sehe ich das richtig oder habe ich was übersehen


----------



## Icedaft (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aio sind alles andere als leise, schon gar nicht die mit 120er Single-Radi. Zwischen "ausreichen" für die Kühlung und leise bzw. Silent besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Je mehr Kühlfläche Du hast, desto langsamer können die Lüfter laufen, was sich je nach Kühlfläche bis zum Passiv-Radi ohne Lüfter ziehen lässt.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit ich die Wasserkühlung habe höre ich erst was meine Festplatten für einen ohrenbetäubenden Lärm von sich geben


----------



## Vision-Modding (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Seit ich die Wasserkühlung habe höre ich erst was meine Festplatten für einen ohrenbetäubenden Lärm von sich geben


Kenn ich, allerdings mit meinen mausbewegungen. Da höre ich Spulenfiepen wenn ich die Maus bewege XD.


----------



## hallolo2_ (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal solltest du die Luft rauslassen nicht rein. Und ich meinte das es keinen Vorteil bringt den Mora von Hand zu befüllen bevor man die Pumpe anwirft, ausser sie ist zu schwach um den Höhenunterschied zu bewältigen.
> Zu den Temps: ka, da habe ich null Erfahrung.



Das AGB wird minimal unter dem MoRa setzen und ich meine, dass ich ich erst mal durch den MoRa den Kreislauf fülle und dann durch die Pumpe und Agb den Rest vom MoRa. Sonst müsste ich tausend mal die Pumpe anschmeißen.


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> aquastream ULTIMATE: 99,90 Euro
> Upgrade kit ULTIMATE für aquastream XT Pumpen: 59,90 Euro
> Softwareerweiterung “virtueller Durchflusssensor”: 14,90 Euro
> Softwareerweiterung “erweitertes Reglerpaket”: 9,90 Euro



Diese Unart Softwarefeatures nur gegen Geld freizuschalten finde ich bedenklich.... 

Das ist eine ULTIMATE also soll die gefälligst auch alles haben und nicht nur die Hälfte...

Naja ist ja bei den Games heute nicht anders...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soggy hat es so erklärt, daß wenn alles inklusive ist, verkaufen sie weniger flow und aqero. 

Da ich ja jetzt erst mal wieder meine Eheim drin habe, ich komme auf 3 - 8 L/h. 
Ich muss von der Pumpe zu erst CPU und dann den Rest, sonst wird die CPU zu warm(50°C) . 
Temperatur vor MoRa 42°C, nach MoRa  29°C.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ultimate hat auch alles freigeschaltet, die softwareupgrades sind für die alten pumpenversionen


----------



## bennySB (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Die ultimate hat auch alles freigeschaltet, die softwareupgrades sind für die alten pumpenversionen



Dafür würde ich gerne einen Beweis sehen. 
Auf der Homepage steht in der Beschreibung extra dabei welche Funktionen die Ultimate dabei hat und welche nur optional dazu kommen. 

Für mich viel wichtigster, ob man mit denen reden kann wenn man nun von einer XT Ultra Upgraden möchte, ob man dann die erweiterten Regelfunktionen automatisch dazu kriegen darf. 
Denn man hatte sie ja bei der Ultra schon. 
Natürlich bleibt der fiktive Durchflusssensor davon unbeeinflusst.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich ging davon aus das eine Ultimate auch alles freigeschaltet hat, das impliziert schon der Name 
Du meinst das man nach einem Upgrade-Kit und dem Umbau von einer Ultra auf eine Ultimate noch mal bezahlen soll um die Software-Erweiterungen zu bekommen? Das glaube ich nicht, aber es steht wirklich nicht ausdrücklich da.

Das hier sind die Preise, wie sie auf der Homepage stehen:

aquastream ULTIMATE: 99,90 Euro
Upgrade kit ULTIMATE für aquastream XT Pumpen: 59,90 Euro
Softwareerweiterung “virtueller Durchflusssensor”: 14,90 Euro
Softwareerweiterung “erweitertes Reglerpaket”: 9,90 Euro


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Softwareerweiterung muss man auch bei der ultimate dazu kaufen. Bzw, die kann man nur mit der ultimate nutzen.
So habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## DOcean (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus das eine Ultimate auch alles freigeschaltet hat, das impliziert schon der Name
> Du meinst das man nach einem Upgrade-Kit und dem Umbau von einer Ultra auf eine Ultimate noch mal bezahlen soll um die Software-Erweiterungen zu bekommen? Das glaube ich nicht, aber es steht wirklich nicht ausdrücklich da.
> 
> Das hier sind die Preise, wie sie auf der Homepage stehen:
> ...



nope, ist alles extra 



> Den virtuellen Durchflusssensor. Diese Funktion kann als  Software-Erweiterung gekauft werden und in der aquastream ULTIMATE  freigeschaltet werden.





> Eine weitere Option für die aquastream ULTIMATE ist das erweiterte  Reglerpaket. Mit Hilfe dieses Paketes werden weitere Regler in der Pumpe  freigeschaltet.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die wissen wie man das macht  So sieht es nunmal aus wenn es keine Konkurrenz am Markt gibt, wobei sogar die billigsten externen Durchflusssensoren einiges teurer sind als 15€


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn alles klappt, habe ich sie nächste Woche.
Habe ja alle werte von der Laing und meiner jetzigen 1046.


----------



## hallolo2_ (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PETG verträgt sich doch mit Glycol denn Aquatuning hat mir auf Youtube erzählt, dass sich das bei Glycol trübt?
EDIT: Antwort


----------



## SpatteL (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> (...) wobei sogar die billigsten externen Durchflusssensoren einiges teurer sind als 15€


Aber auch genauer.


> Je nach durchfluss kann die Abweichung auch mal 20% (bei mehr als  150L/h) sein. Bei geringen Durchflüssen (< 100 L/h) wird die Messung  genauer.


Klar, der Durchfluss ist nicht so wichtig, aber wenn die Anzeige so ungenau ist, kann ich mir auch einen Fließanzeiger einbauen, da weiß ich auch das Durchfluss vorhanden ist.

MfG


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Fließanzeiger sollte auch völlig reichen. Wenn man bei dem dann das Schaufelrad richtig erkennen kann, weil es nur so vor sich hin eiert, kann man das als "zu wenig" interpretieren. 
Sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Shoggy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Diese Unart Softwarefeatures nur gegen Geld freizuschalten finde ich bedenklich....
> 
> Das ist eine ULTIMATE also soll die gefälligst auch alles haben und nicht nur die Hälfte...
> 
> Naja ist ja bei den Games heute nicht anders...


Streng genommen hat sich nichts geändert. Die aquastream XT z. B. unterscheidet sich bei den verschiedenen Varianten auch nur in den intern freigeschalteten Funktionen. Hier nimmt man es aber nicht wahr weil es jede Variante direkt zu kaufen gibt. Davon wollen wir zukünftig aber bei allen Geräten weg weil es für uns relativ sinnfrei ist das im Grunde gleiche Produkt x mal ins Lager zu legen. Ob du jetzt eine Ultra Version direkt gekauft oder oder eine Basis-Version und die Funktionen dann freigeschaltet hättest, würde im Geldbeutel keinen Unterschied machen (ausgehend vom Upgrade-System der ULTIMATE). Ich denke, dass sich mancher jetzt eher mal Gedanken darüber macht, was er eigentlich wirklich braucht. Bei der XT Pumpe habe ich häufig den Eindruck, dass da blindlings einfach zur Ultra gegriffen wird. Frei nach dem Mottot: bigger is better 

Wenn die ULTIMATE Pumpe alles haben soll, dann würde sie auch entsprechend direkt mehr kosten  Hier wird wohl etwas an der Realität vorbei gedacht.

Die ULTIMATE hat bereits die Funktionen der XT Ultra, kostet 10 Euro mehr und dafür bekommst du meiner Meinung nach auch ordentlich mehr:

- OLED Grafikdisplay
- Bedienfeld direkt an der Pumpe selbst
- 12W Lüfterausgang mit hocheffizientem Schaltregler und Möglichkeit auch PWM-Lüfter zu nutzen
- integrierter Alarmsummer
- Firmware Updates via USB
- getrennter Flow und aquabus Anschluss
- zeitgemäßer S-ATA Stromanschluss
 - insgesamt wesentlich modernere und robusterer Elektronik mit zig gar nicht weiter beworbenen Schutzfunktionen samt entsprechenden Alarmen (Überspannung, Unterspannung, zu geringer Strom, Rotor blockiert etc.)

  Und da sollen wir für diese 10 Euro jetzt auch noch eine Durchflussmessung sowie Steueroptionen drauf packen, die bisher dem aquaero vorbehalten waren? Alleine an dem virtuellen Durchflusssensor haben wir lange getüftelt.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Die ultimate hat auch alles freigeschaltet, die softwareupgrades sind für die alten pumpenversionen


Sollte wohl mittlerweile geklärt sein, aber zur Sicherheit nochmal: die UTIMATE Pumpe sowie das Upgradekit kommen immer als Basis Variante. Den virtuellen Durchflusssensor sowie das erweiterte Reglerpaket kann man als Upgrade hinzukaufen.



bennySB schrieb:


> Für mich viel wichtigster, ob man mit denen reden kann wenn man nun von einer XT Ultra Upgraden möchte, ob man dann die erweiterten Regelfunktionen automatisch dazu kriegen darf.
> Denn man hatte sie ja bei der Ultra schon.


Du hast bei der XT Ultra keine Funktionen des erweiterten Reglerpakets von der ULTIMATE. Dementsprechend gibt es da auch keine Verhandlungsbasis  Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt hat die ULTIMATE generell alle Funktionen der XT Ultra plus ein paar Sache mehr.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Die wissen wie man das macht  So sieht es nunmal aus wenn es keine Konkurrenz am Markt gibt, wobei sogar die billigsten externen Durchflusssensoren einiges teurer sind als 15€


 Ja, wir wissen wie wir das machen um nicht unsere eigenen Produkte zu kannibalisieren. Gerade jemand, der bei Null anfängt wird sich zwei mal überlegen ob ihm die Pumpe samt der Upgrades nicht völlig ausreicht statt ggf. noch in ein aquaero und einen Durchflusssensor zu investieren. Zwei Artikel, die dann weiter im Regal liegen statt beim Kunden. Und das ist gewiss nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Das sehe ich bereits jetzt schon am Aufbau von Bestellungen sowie Gesprächen mit Kunden am Telefon, wo dann so Sätze fallen wie "die neue Pumpe von euch ist toll, da muss ich mir gar keinen extra Durchflusssensor kaufen"


----------



## bennySB (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, hatte  irgendwie das Gefühl beim Lesen, dass das Reglerpaket der Funktion einer Ultra entspricht,daher meine Frage. 

Aber wenn es wirklich reine Zusatzfunktionen sind ist es ja in Ordnung und man muss schauen ob man diese wirklich braucht.


----------



## sok904 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht hab ich das auch nur falsch verstanden aber kannibalisiert ihr denn mit der Ultimate nicht ein Stück weit die Aquaero. Die Ultimate verfügt ja auch über FLow sowie Aquabus Schnittstelle und bietet somit in fast den gleichen Leistungsumfang wie ein Aquaero nur gleich mit Pumpe. Hab das Aquaero gerade erst wieder empfohlen, aber nachdem ich deine Ausführungen hier gelesen habe, macht es doch wahrscheinlich für die meisten Leute, die sich eine Pumpe und eine Aquaero kaufen wollen, viel mehr Sinn direkt die Ultimate zu kaufen? Oder stehe ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch?
Ist natürlich auch wieder eine Geschmackssache ob man auf die Optik der Aquastream Pumpe steht, aber rein vom funktionsumfang marginalisiert sich doch ein Aquaero dann komplett.


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja nen Aquaero hat mMn noch einige weitere Vorzüge: Einmal die gesamten Sensoren, die man dran hängen kann, mehr Lüfterausgänge, LED Steuerung, Relais etc.
Zudem ist man eben unabhängig von der Pumpenwahl. 

Aber klar: Ein gewisser Kannibalismus ist zu erkennen, gebe ich Dir Recht!


----------



## Shoggy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sok904 schrieb:


> Die Ultimate verfügt ja auch über FLow sowie Aquabus Schnittstelle und bietet somit in fast den gleichen Leistungsumfang wie ein Aquaero nur gleich mit Pumpe.


Da fehlt aber noch eine gaaaanze Menge bis das direkt mit dem aquaero vergleichbar wäre  Die aquabus Schnittstelle bringt dir mit der Pumpe alleine nichts denn Endpunkt ist immer ein aquaero. Du kannst an der Pumpe z. B. kein poweradjust anschliessen falls das dein Hintergedanke war.


----------



## sok904 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber noch eine gaaaanze Menge bis das direkt mit dem aquaero vergleichbar wäre  Die aquabus Schnittstelle bringt dir mit der Pumpe alleine nichts denn Endpunkt ist immer ein aquaero. Du kannst an der Pumpe z. B. kein poweradjust anschliessen falls das dein Hintergedanke war.



Nein so weit hab ich noch nicht gedacht xD. Empfand es nur schwierig die Produkte gegeneinander klar abzugrenzen. Aber du hast ja die Unterschiede recht deutlich herausgestellt. Hätte ja auch vorher mal denken können bevor ich was schreibe. Der Aquabus ist natürlich dafür da die Pumpe mit dem Aquaero zu verbinden und nicht um nen PA2 o.ä. mit der Pumpe zu verbinden. *HandvordenKopfknall* Danke jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?
Ich ohne aquaero ist der aquabus nutzlos? 
Ich kann also nicht einfach zwei poweradjust damit verbinden und brauche dann nur von einem via USB ans Mainboard. Schade, aber ich denke, wenn ich mehr als den einen Kanal von meinem pa benötige, lohnt sich bereits ein aquaero.


----------



## Shoggy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, ohne aquaero ist der aquabus quasi nutzlos und du kannst aquabus Geräte nicht einfach so untereinander verbinden. Was häufig generell untergeht: der aquabus ist kein Ersatz für die USB Verbindung. Per aquabus sind nur wenige Einstellungen möglich. Erst per USB hat man die volle Kontrolle.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Aufklärung. 
Für mich ist das noch neu, ich habe gerade erst ein gebrauchten pa2 erstanden, für meine Zwecke reicht der eine Kanal. Mit allen Lüftern zusammen bin ich noch immer unter 10W und die pumpe wird sowieso nicht geregelt. 
Ich warte momentan noch auf den inline-Sensor, dann kann ich umbauen und selbst sehen, ob sich das gelohnt hat


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm...
Das Aquero hat doch nur einen Aquabus Anschluss.
Kann man da auch mit Y-Kabeln arbeiten, wenn man mehrere Geräte anschließen will??

Hab mich bisher noch nicht damit befasst, und alles via USB angeschlossen. 
Weitere Geräte kann ich aber nicht mehr anschließen, da ich keine Pin-Header mehr frei habe...


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Y-Kabel kann man verwenden, soviel weiss ich. Nur sollte/muss man vorher über USB sie aquabus Adresse festlegen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Trübt sich PETG durch Glycol, weil das hat mir Aquatuning internation auf Youtube gesagt?


----------



## illousion (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Trübt sich PETG durch Glycol, weil das hat mir Aquatuning internation auf Youtube gesagt?



Das hast du schon mal gefragt und ich habe keine Ahnung 

Ich habe PETG Rohre und dazu dest. Wasser mit Inno Protect IP. Wenn in letzterem Glycol ist, dann hat das keine Auswirkungen, denn meine Rohre sind noch kristallklar


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno Protect IP enthält neben Wasser Glycol als Hauptbestandteil .


----------



## hallolo2_ (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Das hast du schon mal gefragt und ich habe keine Ahnung
> 
> Ich habe PETG Rohre und dazu dest. Wasser mit Inno Protect IP. Wenn in letzterem Glycol ist, dann hat das keine Auswirkungen, denn meine Rohre sind noch kristallklar


Habe halt keine Antwort bekommen deswegen nochmal. Wie lange hast du das schon drin, weil da ja Glycol drin dein soll?


----------



## illousion (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Öhm... Rund ein Semester jetzt 
Also vermutlich eher 4 - 5 Monate, kann das jetzt nicht genau sagen (:

Gerade extra nachgesehen, Rohre sind zwar leicht angestaubt aber keineswegs trüb


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Trübung bei PVC-Schläuchen in Verbindung mit Glycol (aber auch ohne, nur nicht ganz so schnell), rührt ja vor allem daher, dass die, je nach Härtegrad des PVC, mehr oder wenig großen Anteile an Weichmachern (in der Regel Diethylhexylphthalat) aus dem Material gelöst werden und durch den ständigen Wasserkontakt auch Wasser im PVC eingelagert wird. 

Bei PETG findet beides nicht statt. PET (PolyEthylenTerephtalat) an sich ist ein Polyesterwerkstoff. Im Gegensatz zu PVC ist einer der Hauptgrundstoffe für die Herstellung von PET bereits Glykol. Letzteres wird mit Terephtalsäure zu PET verestert. PETG ist lediglich ein mit zusätzlichem Glykol modifiziertes PET, welches sich bei der thermoplastischen Verarbeitung geschmeidiger verhält. Wenn du PETG mit Glykol zusammen verwendest, kann daher eigentlich auch gar nichts passieren. Lediglich was eine mögliche Farbaufnahme aus glykollöslichen Farbzusätzen angeht, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob PETG da möglicherweise anfällig sein könnte.


----------



## hallolo2_ (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Gut danke


----------



## sok904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Trübung bei PVC-Schläuchen in Verbindung mit Glycol (aber auch ohne, nur nicht ganz so schnell), rührt ja vor allem daher, dass die, je nach Härtegrad des PVC, mehr oder wenig großen Anteile an Weichmachern (in der Regel Diethylhexylphthalat) aus dem Material gelöst werden und durch den ständigen Wasserkontakt auch Wasser im PVC eingelagert wird.
> 
> Bei PETG findet beides nicht statt. PET (PolyEthylenTerephtalat) an sich ist ein Polyesterwerkstoff. Im Gegensatz zu PVC ist einer der Hauptgrundstoffe für die Herstellung von PET bereits Glykol. Letzteres wird mit Terephtalsäure zu PET verestert. PETG ist lediglich ein mit zusätzlichem Glykol modifiziertes PET, welches sich bei der thermoplastischen Verarbeitung geschmeidiger verhält. Wenn du PETG mit Glykol zusammen verwendest, kann daher eigentlich auch gar nichts passieren. Lediglich was eine mögliche Farbaufnahme aus glykollöslichen Farbzusätzen angeht, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob PETG da möglicherweise anfällig sein könnte.



Sag mal Joe, darf ich mal fragen was du beruflich machst? Oder bist du einfach nur nen Hardcore Crack der sich mit so was aus Spaß an der Freude beschäftigt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So leute, die Ultimate ist drin.
Die Werte, beim Durchfluss:
Eheim 1046: 8 L/h, 
laing ddc 1t plus pwm: 64 L/h 
aquastream ULTIMATE: 87 L/h 
Klarer Gewinner.
Lautstärke ist etwas lauter wie die 1046.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die aquastream nicht eigentlich nur eine modifizierte 1046?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo definitiv ist das eine 1046, aber man sieht was möglich ist.
Das Ding ist einfach nur Krank.
Leider kann ich meinen den Flow 200 nicht anschließen, wird nicht unterstützt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den flow200 über aquabus angeschlossen? 
Ohne aquaero bringt aquabus nichts, habe ich hier (oder war das im luxx?) Von shoggy erklärt bekommen. Also der aquabus ist nur dafür da, die anderen Komponenten mit einem aquaero zu kombinieren, nicht aber die Komponenten alleine untereinander.


----------



## bennySB (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Hast du den flow200 über aquabus angeschlossen?
> Ohne aquaero bringt aquabus nichts, habe ich hier (oder war das im luxx?) Von shoggy erklärt bekommen. Also der aquabus ist nur dafür da, die anderen Komponenten mit einem aquaero zu kombinieren, nicht aber die Komponenten alleine untereinander.




Hast du hier  erfahren xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Hast du hier  erfahren xD


Siehste, sag ich doch


----------



## bennySB (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Siehste, sag ich doch



Gern geschehen xD

Aber das Thema mitm Aquabus ist auch so im Handbuch vom Aquaero erklärt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Ultimate, die hat einen Flow-Anschluss.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, stimmt ja. Vielleicht wird das ja noch über ein Update möglich, kannst ja shoggy mal anschreiben oder er meldet sich hier wieder von alleine, weil er mit liest


----------



## Shoggy (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Thema hatten wir erst heute bei uns im Forum (gleicher User?). Die Pumpe kann keine aquabus Geräte wie den mps flow auslesen.

Beim aquabus ist immer ein aquaero mit im Spiel - es geht nicht ohne.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich sehe einen dfm sowieso als unnötige spielerei an. Ein rein optischer fließanzeiger reicht aus, aber selbst ohne den reicht meist ein Blick in den agb, um zu sehen, ob Bewegung im Kreislauf ist oder nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, habe ich geschrieben. Shoggy(Ja selbe User) . Musste nur aufklären, das die ultimate flow und bus als extra Anschluss vorhanden ist. 
Habe den Flow 200 an USB, auslesen über HWInfo und Anzeige über Rainmeter. 
Hoffentlich wird die ultimate bald bei HWInfo integriert,dann ist sie in meinem Skin von HWInfo mit drin. 
Tolle Pumpe, vor allem was Sie alles kann, ist schon toll.
Mittlerweile komme ich mit der Steuerung sehr gut klar. 
Wenigstens geht diese. 
Corsair link v4 ist da aber läuft bei mir nicht. Friert sofort die Software ein.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

habe seit kurzem das Corsair 900D, und habe im Internet verschiedene Fotos des Gehäuses gesehen wo die Linke untere Seite offen ist, also Gitter hat

Image 13 of 117 in forum thread ?[Build Log] My 900D Water Cooled "Bucket List" Build - Rigid Acrylic Tube Adventure!?

Angegeben ist leider nicht, um was es sich handelt. Bei Coldzero gibt es ähnliches zu kaufen.

Corsair 900D Side Grills (Hexx) - Coldzero

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es sich da um das selbe handelt, und man es nehmen könnte. Weil in der standard Ausführung so beim Radiator fast keine Frischluft rein kommen kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man beim 900D nicht einfach die platte an der Seite unten abnehmen und dahinter ist eh schon Gitter?


----------



## syntaxhighlight (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Kann man beim 900D nicht einfach die platte an der Seite unten abnehmen und dahinter ist eh schon Gitter?



Jau Korrekt, Quasi in der Mitte der klappe ist ein Gitter, allerding wüsste ich nicht was man da abmontieren könnte, da vorne ja das geschlossene Teil ist mit dem Magnet für den halt.


Evtl. ist ja jemand hier mit einem 900D der Aufklärung liefern könnte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir doch einfach mal ein paar der reviews an, davon sollte es mehr als genug geben


----------



## syntaxhighlight (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Schau dir doch einfach mal ein paar der reviews an, davon sollte es mehr als genug geben



Habs gefunden, scheint relativ einfach zu sein.,Danke trotzdem.

Allerdings wenn ich gerade schon hier sind brauche ich eure Meinung.

Habe soweit, bis auf die Anschlüsse für meine "erste" Wakü alles am start. Aber jetzt kommen die zweifel auf. Aktuell habe ich noch folgende zweifel:

zZ habe ich "nur" einen 250er Röhren AGB und einen AGB-Pumpe 5,25 AGB/Pumpe. Also keine vernünftige Pumpe da ich diese vom Kollegen geschenkt bekommen habe.

Zudem: Ich habe bereits 4m 13/10er Schlauch, allerdings bin ich mir nicht schlüssig doch lieber 16/10 zunehmen bzw 16/13 müssten das glaube sein?!

Und welche Pumpe wäre am besten zu empfehlen, D5 oder Aquastream? oder evtl ne andere? Sollte halt alles silent und genug power haben^^ will dafür nicht einen extra Thread auf machen, brauch nur einen Denkanstoss bzw. ne zweite Sicht und Meinung.


----------



## the_leon (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es Silent sein soll, dann führt kein Weg am der D5 vorbei.
Am besten die Aquabusvariante und das ganze per Aquaero steuern.


----------



## JakPol (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

- Nimm den Röhren AGB und ne separate Pumpe. Sieht imho besser aus und lässt sich besser entkoppeln, ist also leiser.
- Schlauchgrößen sind 11/8, 13/10 und 16/10. 13/10 steht im Ruf, knickanfälliger zu sein als 16/10 und 11/8. Der ist halt dafür optisch sehr sehr dick. Wenn Du Platz hast (und den dürftest Du mit dem Gehäuse ja haben), solltest Du Deine Schläuche aber mit asureichend weiten Kurvenradien legen können, dass auch 13/10 nicht knickt. Anschlüsse sind für 11/8 sehr günstig, für 13/10 teurer und für 16/10 nochmals deutlich teurer. Abgesehen davon ist es eine rein optische Frage.
- D5 und AS sind beide sehr gut. In den letzten Monaten ging der Trend sehr deutlich zur D5, die gerade erst veröffentlichte Aquastream Ultimate scheint da aber wieder Boden gut zu machen. Es häufen sich Berichte von Leuten, die sagen, das ssie die Frequenzen der Geräusche einer D5 als angenehmer und weniger störend empfinden als die von einer Aquastream. Leise (im Sinne von Schalldruck) sind sie beide.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welcher Deckel ist für die D5 denn zu empfehlen bzw "der beste"?


----------



## the_leon (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist fast egal.
Kannst dir aussuchen. Ich hab die Eisdecke aktuell auf der DDC und für die D5 is es das einzige Top, wo du drunter ein Shoggy bauen kannst. (Nicht bei der Aquabus D5)


----------



## illousion (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ kann mana uch die DC-LT nhemen, die allerdings hat schon ne eigene kleie Röhre sieht also mit Röhren AGB evtl komisch aus 
Die dürfte nicht lauter sein als die anderen beiden, habe aber nur die Magicool hier und eine (deutlich lautere) Eheim 1046 o:


----------



## Joungmerlin (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Alternativ kann mana uch die DC-LT nhemen, die allerdings hat schon ne eigene kleie Röhre sieht also mit Röhren AGB evtl komisch aus
> Die dürfte nicht lauter sein als die anderen beiden, habe aber nur die Magicool hier und eine (deutlich lautere) Eheim 1046 o:


Wenn ich meine DC-LT im HTPC auf den selben Durchfluss bringe wie meine AS Ultra in meinem Hauptrechner, ist die DC-LT wesentlich lauter. 
Dazu kommt noch, das der Kreislauf in der die DC-LT hängt nur aus Pumpe, 150er AGB, Kryos Cuplex und nem 120er Alphacool Slim Radi besteht.
Die Aquastream Ultra befeuert 2x 360er Alphacool Slim, 1x 280er Alphacool XT 45, Heatkiller IV, Alphacool GPX und nen 250er Phobya AGB. Dabei läuft die AS mit nur 65Hz, und macht dabei knapp 72l/h. 
Die DC-LT schafft diesen "hohen" Durchfluss nur bei 12V. Bei mir läuft die mit "nur" 5V, und macht bei dem "Mini-Kreislauf" grade mal 45l/h.


----------



## illousion (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine DC-LT im HTPC auf den selben Durchfluss bringe wie meine AS Ultra in meinem Hauptrechner, ist die DC-LT wesentlich lauter.
> Dazu kommt noch, das der Kreislauf in der die DC-LT hängt nur aus Pumpe, 150er AGB, Kryos Cuplex und nem 120er Alphacool Slim Radi besteht.
> Die Aquastream Ultra befeuert 2x 360er Alphacool Slim, 1x 280er Alphacool XT 45, Heatkiller IV, Alphacool GPX und nen 250er Phobya AGB. Dabei läuft die AS mit nur 65Hz, und macht dabei knapp 72l/h.
> Die DC-LT schafft diesen "hohen" Durchfluss nur bei 12V. Bei mir läuft die mit "nur" 5V, und macht bei dem "Mini-Kreislauf" grade mal 45l/h.



Komisch, dass die bei dir so laut ist, habe die auf 12v unterm Schreibtisch als einzig aktives Element in meiner wakü mit passivem mora und Ssd. Das lauteste in meinem Rechner sind die spulen in der 970 und meinem passiven Netzteil. 
Bin wirklich sehr hellhörig was Geräusche angeht aber die ist sehr leise :o


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine ist DC-LT auch recht laut. Auf 12V finde ich sie schon ziemlich unangenehm. Aber die Pumpe ist auch dafür bekannt eine starke Serienstreuung zu haben.

Sie ist natürlich auch nicht so laut wie eine DDC-1T+ oder eine Jingwax DP-1200, aber zumindest mein Exemplar ist auf 12V subjektiv merklich lauter als meine DDC-1T mit Metalldeckel auf 12V.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine DC-LT war erst auf 5V zu ertragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Also meine ist DC-LT auch recht laut. Auf 12V finde ich sie schon ziemlich unangenehm. Aber die Pumpe ist auch dafür bekannt eine starke Serienstreuung zu haben.
> 
> Sie ist natürlich auch nicht so laut wie eine DDC-1T+ oder eine Jingwax DP-1200, aber zumindest mein Exemplar ist auf 12V subjektiv merklich lauter als meine DDC-1T mit Metalldeckel auf 12V.





FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Meine DC-LT war erst auf 5V zu ertragen.



Komisch o:

Habe ich wohl Glück gehabt ^ . ^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Ultimate ist nur mit diesen (Siehe Link) Verschraubt und, meine HDD ist deutlich lauter als die Ultimate.
Aquacomputer Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## JakPol (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, ich hab heute mal etwas genauer in den WaKü Beispielkonfigurationen geschaut, und finde, man könnte den mal wieder etwas erneuern. Nach über 2 Jahren seit dem letzten Update gibts doch schon einige neuere Produkte, die man da einpflegen könnte (Heatkiller4, D5 Pumpen und die diversen DDC-Abwandlungen, AS Ultimate, diverse AGBs) bzw Altlasten, die man mal rausnehmen könnte (aquaero4, GTX  780 und Sockel 1155 als Standard Annahme...). Falls die geschätzte Moderation mitlesen sollte: könntet (wollt?) ihr den Thread mal aktualiseren? Sieht ausser mir überhaupt jemand Handlungsbedarf? Immerhin geben wir diesen Thread den Newbies als Orientierungshilfe an die Hand... Hat jemand aus dem erlauchten Kreise der Anwesenden Zeit und Bock, so nen Thread neu aufzusetzen und hin und wieder zu warten?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was wilstn du aktuealisieren?
aktualisiern wäre nur sinvoll wen grosartige empfehlungen am anfang gewesen wären oder listen mit kaufempfehlungen oder überholte tipps und tricks... da dies nicht der fall ist weis ich absolut nicht was du meinst


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> was wilstn du aktuealisieren?
> aktualisiern wäre nur sinvoll wen grosartige empfehlungen am anfang gewesen wären oder listen mit kaufempfehlungen oder überholte tipps und tricks... da dies nicht der fall ist weis ich absolut nicht was du meinst



Öhm... Da stehen Kaufempfehlungen etc.! Ich finde den Vorschlag von JakPol eigentlich ganz sinnvoll.... denke ich könnte da schon was auf die Beine stellen in Richtung Aktualisierung und etwas das Schema des alten existenten Threads abkupfern nur aktuelle Komponenten einfügen etc.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meine kaufempfehlungslisten?
wer wäre so... ähm ich kanns nicht anderst sagen als doof sich an 9jahre alten posts mit empfehlungen zu ordientieren? zumal ich das nicht wirklich direkt als empfehlung sehe... aber macht was ihr wollt... ich sehe nur den sin dahinter nichso wirklich...weil es würde sich gegenüber jetzt mit beratung etc absolut nichts ändern... nur die ersten seiten wären anderst


----------



## JakPol (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, wir sagen zu den Leuten in den "Baut ihr mir mal ne Wasserkühlung zusammen"-Threads, sie mögen sich doch bitte an den Beispielkonfigurationen orientieren. In denen existieren aber de facto ausschließlich Aquastreams, und wenn ich mir so anschaue, was wir regulars in den letzten paar Monaten in den Zusammenstellungsthreads empfohlen haben, geht der Trend doch deutlich zur D5. Bei den CPU-Kühlern gibts die Billigdinger von Phobya noch nicht, da gilt der cuplex kros Delrin als Maß, dabei ist der UC-2 (glaub ich) günstiger und in mehreren Tests besser. GraKa Fullcoverkühler werden mit ~80€ eingepreist - die kosten doch heutzutage alle mindestens 100€. Die Phobya DC12 Serie erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit, grade am unteren Preissegment, aber kommt in den Beispieln nicht vor. Wie gesagt, aquaero 4 wird noch empfohlen - der hat doch mittlerweile nur noch musealen Charakter!

Ich meine nur, wenn wir vom Optimalfall des mündigen, intelligenten Nutzers ausgehen, der sich vor Threaderstellung die als Hilfestellung angepriesenen Threads durchliest, dann kommt da jemand mit diesem Thread als Ausgangslage mit suboptimalem Ergebnis und falschen Preisvorstellungen raus.


----------



## Ulami (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

könnt ihr mir mal bitte helfen? Hab gerade günstig eine neue "Zotac GTX970" (kein AMP! etc) geschossen und will sie mit nem Fullcover unter Wasser setzen.

Und nun kenn ich mich nimmer aus... Die Kennung müsste ZT-10101-10P sein. Laut Alphacool Configurator und comp sheet passt der M01 Kühler nur auf die alte Variante. Aber welche brauch ich für die neue?
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool

Beim EKWB gibts als "Zotac gtx970" auch zwei Varianten, ZT-10101-10P und ZT-10105-10P. Wobei da die 10105 einen anderen Kühler hat (blowout).
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/  mit "zotac gtx 970" suchen

Kennt sich wer aus und kann mir helfen? Danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du auf deiner Karte dir Kennung "10P" hast und es kühler für diese Kennung gibt, ist es doch keine Frage mehr


----------



## DoertyHarry (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab kurz nachgeschaut und EK hat anscheinend von beiden Varianten (Ref Kühler und custom Kühler) gar keine Fullcover-Kühler entwickelt. 
Die Fullcover von alphacool sind zwar eigentlich Fullcover aber es wird nur der Chip aktiv mit wasser gekühlt die anderen bauteile werden soviel ich weis nur passiv über die kühlrippen und dem Airflow im Case gekühlt. 

Achja und benennung ist ZT-90101-10P bzw ZT-90105-10P.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum immer wieder aufkommenden Thema Radiator-Lüfter,
Hardwaremax.net hat die eLoops gegen die Noctua Industrials in Sachen Leistung verglichen:

Test: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-PS vs. Noctua NF-A14 Industrial

Schaut einfach mal rein


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Also ich hab kurz nachgeschaut und EK hat anscheinend von beiden Varianten (Ref Kühler und custom Kühler) gar keine Fullcover-Kühler entwickelt.
> Die Fullcover von alphacool sind zwar eigentlich Fullcover aber es wird nur der Chip aktiv mit wasser gekühlt die anderen bauteile werden soviel ich weis nur passiv über die kühlrippen und dem Airflow im Case gekühlt.
> 
> Achja und benennung ist ZT-90101-10P bzw ZT-90105-10P.



Die kühlrippen von den alphacool gpx haben auch Kontakt zu dem wasserkühler, es findet also auch dort ein Wärmeübegang statt.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend mal eben eine kurze Frage  , kann es eigentlich ein Nachteil sein wenn ich bei dem Phanteks enthoo luxe die Lüfter oben in der "Kammer" saugen habe da die dort ja nicht die volle Radiator Fläche nutzen können da ja noch die Halterungsvorrichtung für 120mm Lüfter sind??

Grüße 
Tobi


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das bisschen, was da an Leistung verloren geht, kann man ignorieren. Wenn es dir aber damit besser geht, nimm einen dremel und schneide die Halterung so zurecht, dass nichts mehr stört.


----------



## DoertyHarry (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Die kühlrippen von den alphacool gpx haben auch Kontakt zu dem wasserkühler, es findet also auch dort ein Wärmeübegang statt.


Ja aber ich meine dass das wasser nicht "direkt" (is ja kupfer dazwischen) über die MOSFETs läuft sondern nur indirekt. 
Oder irre ich mich gerade?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist korrekt.


----------



## Ulami (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn du auf deiner Karte dir Kennung "10P" hast und es kühler für diese Kennung gibt, ist es doch keine Frage mehr



Ja, siehste, das war mir nicht so klar 

Also meinste ich kann auf jede ZT-1010_whatever_-10P einen Alphacool gtx970 M01 draufpacken? Den Kommentar mit "alter Version" kann ich also ignorieren?


----------



## Joungmerlin (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, kannste.
Hab auf meiner EVGA GTX970 SSC ja auch den GPX M10.
Da wird nix zu heiß.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn deine Versionsnummer in der Kompatibilitätsliste ist, dürfte es passen. Wenn du den kühler gekauft hast, lege den auf die Karte, ohne den auszupacken, dann kannst du den wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## Ulami (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, mir macht dieses "ältere Version"-Zeug Sorge. Woran erkenn ich, ob meine Karte nun neu oder alt ist?
http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility list Nvidia.pdf


----------



## bennySB (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schreib Alphacool einfach an und dann hast du eine eindeutige Aussage.


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jmd ne Empfehlung für nen Antivirus Programm ? nachdem ich mir Avira Antivir extreme FPS Drops hatte würd ich jetzt gern wechseln


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eset.

Hat hier aber eigentlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viren im Kreislauf :O


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Also ich hab kurz nachgeschaut und EK hat anscheinend von beiden Varianten (Ref Kühler und custom Kühler) gar keine Fullcover-Kühler entwickelt.



Da hatte ich auch Lange nach gesucht. Nur die Backplate geht komplett über die Karte. Die Stromanschlüsse etc sind aber immer frei. Stört nach dem Einbau eher nicht mehr. Selbst im ausgebauten, montierten Zustand ist das Ergebnis sehr schön.


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches gehäuße ist den für Wakü empfehlenswert wenn man es relativ leise haben will ? Hab zurzeit das Air 540 das würde ich vllt verkaufen lohnt sich dass denn? Ansonsten würd ich auf Externen Radi mit dem Air gehen. Meinungen?


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist immer auch Geschmackssache! 
Grundsätzlich findest Du hier mal Empfehlungen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html 
Und generell gilt ja: Je mehr Lüfterfläche umso leiser denn umso langsamer können die Lüfter drehen also würde ich ein WaKü geeignetes Case nehmen, ordentlich Radis rein und langsam drehen lasssen. 
In deinem speziellen Falle würde ich das 540er behalten und nen MoRa dzau nehmen... ist das Leieste was ich bisher hatte


----------



## Ulami (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Schreib Alphacool einfach an und dann hast du eine eindeutige Aussage.



Dieses Hemmnis mit Firmen in Kontakt zu treten und lieber eine Community zu fragen. Etwas paradox aber vorhanden. 
Danke dir


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch normal. Hier Antwortet nahezu 100%ig am selben Tag noch jemand, wenn nicht sogar innerhalb von ein paar Minuten. 
Beim Hersteller kann es dauern.


----------



## bennySB (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, aber sobald man hier keine eindeutigen antworten bekommt sollte man sich immer an den Hersteller wenden. Alleine schon wegen dem Thema "Gewährleistung"


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage in die Runde:

Wer hat schon mal bei highflow.nl bestellt und kann mir sagen, wie hoch die Versandkosten sind?


----------



## Thor76 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bestellt noch nicht, aber die Versandkosten sind hier: HighFlow Bestellen & Verzending


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja Mist, hab´s gefunden .


----------



## iAcki (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

wollte mal fragen, ob ich alle Infos der Aquacomputer aquastream - Ultimate Version automatisch mittels high - Anschluss an das Aquaero 6 XT übertragen kann oder brauch ich da noch mehr?

Gruß Christian


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte reichen. Priorität auf aquabus, drauf achten, dass die adresse nur einmal vorhanden ist und dann ohne USB laufen lassen. Sollte dann eigentlich in den aquaero integriert werden.


----------



## Shoggy (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der aquabus bietet dir nur einen kleinen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten von USB. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen die Pumpe auch per USB anzuschließen.


----------



## iAcki (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade eigentlich, ich dachte, dass ich dann somit ohne Umwege auf alle Werte wie Temp/RPM/Durchfluss, usw., auch im Aquaero zugreifen kann. Das blöde ist dann ja auch noch, dass ich die Software kaufen muss oder liegt bei der Ultimate ein Key bei?

Gruß Christian


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du meinst die auquasuite? Die kostet doch nix. 
Nur ein oder zwei zusätzliche Funktionen der aquastream ultimate müssen nachträglich gekauft werden, wenn man die benötigt. Aber auch da gilt dann wohl, lieber als einzelnes Gerät anschließen.


----------



## iAcki (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, ich meine die Aquasuite und ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass es eine Erweiterung für 15€ und in den ersten 48 Betriebsstunden sind diese Zusatzfunktionen wohl nutzbar. Leider finde ich auf der Webseite keinen Hinweis, welche Funktionen kostenpflichtig sind (vielleicht brauch ich die ja gar nicht).

Darüber hinaus habe ich mir in den letzten Tagen einen WaKü zusammengestellt und bin nun bei 926€ für alles. Oh mein Gott ......... Das ist schon ziemlich dämlich für eine Kühlung so viel Geld auszugeben, aber ich werd's wohl trotzdem tun. Schade auch, dass ich im Marktplace nix gebrauchtes suchen kann, da mir noch 70 Beiträge im Forum fehlen, denn nen Radiator hätte ich bestimmt gebraucht geholt (Wird ja nicht schlecht der Hobel).


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hast du was durcheinander gebracht. 
Die aquadsuite selber kostet nichts. Diese ist schließlich für alles, was nicht gerade Display und tasten hat, essentiell wichtig, um es nutzen zu können. 
Was allerdings kostet, sind zwei mögliche upgrades für sie aquastream ultimate.

Wenn ich jetzt selber noch was vergessen oder durcheinander gebracht habe, wird shoggy das sicher korrigieren


----------



## bennySB (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iAcki schrieb:


> Genau, ich meine die Aquasuite und ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass es eine Erweiterung für 15€ und in den ersten 48 Betriebsstunden sind diese Zusatzfunktionen wohl nutzbar. Leider finde ich auf der Webseite keinen Hinweis, welche Funktionen kostenpflichtig sind (vielleicht brauch ich die ja gar nicht).
> 
> Darüber hinaus habe ich mir in den letzten Tagen einen WaKü zusammengestellt und bin nun bei 926€ für alles. Oh mein Gott ......... Das ist schon ziemlich dämlich für eine Kühlung so viel Geld auszugeben, aber ich werd's wohl trotzdem tun. Schade auch, dass ich im Marktplace nix gebrauchtes suchen kann, da mir noch 70 Beiträge im Forum fehlen, denn nen Radiator hätte ich bestimmt gebraucht geholt (Wird ja nicht schlecht der Hobel).



Einfach raus kopiert von Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquastream ULTIMATE 411 8 oder auch Aquacomputer aquastream - Ultimate Version | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany, macht hierbei keinen Unterschied.



> *Integrierte Regelfunktionen
> *Folgende Regelfunktionen sind in der aquastream ULTIMATE immer verfügbar:
> Pumpendrehzahl: Vorgabewert für Pumpendrehzahl
> Pumpendrehzahl: Automatikmodus für maximale Pumpleistung
> ...



Wie der Text schon sagt sind die integrierten Funktionen enthalten, der Rest kann in den Einzelpaketen dazu gekauft werden oder für 48 Stunden (wie du es ja schon gesagt hast getestet werden).

Wie auch bereits erwähnt ist die Software (aquasuite) kostenlos.


----------



## iAcki (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank, sorry dass ich das nicht gleich begriffen hatte. Wenn man aber so viel liest, bringt man auch schnell mal was durcheinander, vor allem wenn alles Neuland ist.  Daher noch eine Frage, würde ihr sagen, dass Update lohnt sich?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde ja sagen, wenn man eh ein aquaero 6 kaufen will, braucht man keine aquastream ultimate, da reicht die standart.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es eigentlich in irgendeiner Weise suboptimal, wenn der AGB nicht direkt auf der Pumpe hockt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AGB soll das befüllen und entlüften erleichtern. Das geht bekanntlich am besten, wenn der am höchsten Punkt im case ist und eine direkte Verbindung zum Eingang der pumpe hat. Aber theoretisch kann man sogar ganz ohne agb auskommen.


----------



## iAcki (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen, wenn man eh ein aquaero 6 kaufen will, braucht man keine aquastream ultimate, da reicht die standart.



Die Aquaero 6 XT hab ich schon, daher auch die doofen Fragen. Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt, ich dachte die Standard kann z.B.: keinen Durchfluss und Wassertemp messen und daher ist es "günstiger" gleich die Ultimate zu kaufen, anstatt die Sensoren hinterher?!

Tut mir echt leid, dass ich grad so auf dem Schlauch stehe.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB wird, wie hier zu sehen http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/news/2013-02-17/ncase3.jpg außen, hinten angebracht sein.

Ich frage nur, weil ich derzeit noch am planen bin für die WaKü, vorallem was die Pumpe und deren Montage angeht. Gut zu wissen, daß ich mir schon mal keine Gedanken zum AGB machen muß.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ein wassertemp Sensor kostet, je nach Ausführung, so 5-15€. Den kannst du dann auch an dem aquaero anschliessen. 
Dfm ist nichts, was man zwingend benötigt. Aber wenn man doch einen haben möchte, halte ich da ein eigenständiges Element für besser und genauer. 
Wenn du einfach nur sehen willst, ob Wasser fliesst oder nicht, reicht ein optischer Anzeiger.

Zum agb, ganz ohne Sinn ist der ja nicht. 
Hauptsache, die pumpe hat Wasser, den trocken laufen ist schlecht. Die üblichen pumpen können nicht selbst ansaugen, daher halt der AGB über der pumpe.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Die üblichen pumpen können nicht selbst ansaugen, daher halt der AGB über der pumpe.



 Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, kannst das noch etwas genauer erklären? Ich dachte immer, das die meisten Pumpen am Einlaß schon saugen.


----------



## bennySB (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, kannst das noch etwas genauer erklären? Ich dachte immer, das die meisten Pumpen am Einlaß schon saugen.



Die Pumpen drücken das Wasser raus, bedingt durch deren Konstruktion.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist ein AGB nicht zwingend notwendig.
Aber Themen für einen AGB sind:

- Macht das Befüllen eines System´s einfacher
- Bei Temperaturschwankungen vom Wasser dehnt sich dieses ja aus oder zieht sich zusammen (zwar nur minimal, aber es tut dies). Der AGB sorgt durch sein Luftpolster hier für einen Puffer um dies abzufangen
- Wo exakt der AGB im System hängt (also auf welcher Höhe) ist egal, wichtig ist nur, dass er direkt vor der Pumpe ist und höher liegt als diese. Da reichen natürlich in der Theorie bereits 2 cm aus, die geodetische Höhe muss sich nur unterscheiden um das Wasser in Bewegung zu bringen.


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Gedanken kann man sogar so weit spinnen: 
Wenn das Sytsem befüllt ist kann ich doch eigentlich die Pumpe sogar über den AGB setzen, oder? Wenn gar keine Luft drin ist wird die Pumpe das Wasser ja weiter fördern/mit Druck beaufschlagen--> Wasser wird durch den entstehenden UNterdruck angesogen--> Wasser steigt auch in der Zuleitung zur Pumpe entgegen der Schwerkraft! 
Ähnlich wie im Aquarium, welches ich entleere wie in diesem Video durch den anschaulichen Herren demonstriert^^ Wasserwechsel mal ganz leicht gemacht,Fische freuen sich - YouTube 
Wäre nun mal meine Theorie! Also Ihr Naturwissenschaftler: Gegentheorie!


----------



## bennySB (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, wenn überhaupt keine Luft im System ist funktioniert es auch so herum, aber dann ist der AGB ja auch fast wieder überflüssig.

Zumal das System er Luftfrei ist sobald alles durchlaufen ist, der AGB befüllt wurde etc. und dann musst bei gehen und den AGB umsetzen und schon hast wieder Luft im System und die Pumpe kann kaputt gehen.

Was er in dem Video macht funktioniert ja auch nur weil der Schlauch unterhalb vom Wasserspiegel liegt, sobald das Schlauchende auf gleiche Höhe gebracht wird bleibt es stehen und wird es höher gelegt würde es theoretisch zurück ins Aquarium laufen (wäre hier nicht der Widerstand vom Wasser im Aquarium vorhanden)


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Klar, wenn überhaupt keine Luft im System ist funktioniert es auch so herum, aber dann ist der AGB ja auch fast wieder überflüssig.


Wieso? Selbst wenn noch etwas Luft in den Kühlern und/oder Radis ist werden die Luftblasen ja dann nach wie vor im AGB abgeschieden und somit witer entlüftet. 



bennySB schrieb:


> Zumal das System er Luftfrei ist sobald alles durchlaufen ist, der AGB befüllt wurde etc. und dann musst bei gehen und den AGB umsetzen und schon hast wieder Luft im System und die Pumpe kann kaputt gehen.



Wieso hab ich beim umsetzen Luft im System? Wenn ich alles verschlaucht lasse und das vorher schon eingerechnet habe bzw. den AGB zum befüllen nur oben drauf stelle irgendwohin und dann drunter fest im Case montiere dürfte da ja nix fehlen.



bennySB schrieb:


> Was er in dem Video macht funktioniert ja auch nur weil der Schlauch unterhalb vom Wasserspiegel liegt, sobald das Schlauchende auf gleiche Höhe gebracht wird bleibt es stehen und wird es höher gelegt würde es theoretisch zurück ins Aquarium laufen (wäre hier nicht der Widerstand vom Wasser im Aquarium vorhanden)


Das ist mir schon klar, aber der durch die Fallhöhe entsehende Unterdruck zieht ja immer neues Wasser nach da keine Luft rein kommt. Deswegen denke ich ist der selbe Effekt bei meiner vorgeschlagenen Montagevariante zu sehen.


----------



## bennySB (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da bin ich dann mit meinem Fachchinesisch raus ob die Pumpe es durch ihren Aufbau schaffen kann die Wassermassen in Bewegung zu bringen ohne dabei heiß zu laufen oder so.


----------



## iAcki (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich noch mal, weiß einer, ob man den MO-RA3 420 auch mit nur 6 Lüftern betreiben kann oder ist der auf 9 ausgelegt?
Muss nämlich schon sagen, dass 9x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS  mit 215€ schon echt ne üble Ansage ist.


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm naja klar kannste erstmal nur 6 Lüfter dran hängen und dann später 3 weitere hinzufügen. Nen Teil wird halt dann passiv, und zwei Drittel aktiv betrieben. Explodieren wird deswegen nichts und ein seelisches Ungleichgewicht zwischen "besetzten" und "unbesetzten" Slots deines MoRa wird sich hoffentlich auch nicht einstellen


----------



## sok904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Können tut man viel. Du verlierst natürlich proportional Leistung um so weniger Lüfter du tatsächlich bestückst. Nach dem bereits zitierten Test ist aber auch eine 4x180 Bestückung völlig ausreichend und bietet nicht unverhältnismäßig viel weniger Leistung bei einem erheblichen Kostenvorteil.


----------



## JakPol (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sok904 schrieb:


> Können tut man viel. Du verlierst natürlich proportional Leistung um so weniger Lüfter du tatsächlich bestückst. Nach dem bereits zitierten Test ist aber auch eine 4x180 Bestückung völlig ausreichend und bietet nicht unverhältnismäßig viel weniger Leistung bei einem erheblichen Kostenvorteil.



Ganz im Gegenteil! einen Mo-Ra 360 mit vier 180ern zu bestücken bringt sogar mehr Leistung als mit neun 120ern, siehe hier: Test: Silverstone und Phobya 18 mm Lufter im Vergleich auf Nova 1 Allerdings war die Frage nach einem Mora 420. Weshalb allerdings man den größeren Mora nimmt, aber dann nur zu zwei Dritteln bestückt, verschließt sich mir ein wenig. Klar, wenn Du in RIchtung semi-passiv gehen willst, macht das Sinn, aber sonst? Nimm doch den 360er, sind sowohl der Radi selbst als auch die Lüfter etwas günstiger.


----------



## iAcki (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dachte halt, größer ist besser und viel hilft viel. Ich hab mir halt "vorgenommen", wenn ich eine WaKü baue, dann will ich ein "unhörbares" Design und aus diesem Grund dachte ich, dass der 420 weitaus besser hierfür ist.

Nachtrag: Die Kosten für den 420 sind auch nur unwesentlich höher, wenn man mal die Lüfter nicht bedenkt. (Auch das war ein Grund für den 420, wenn der 360er aber genauso silent ist, dann spar ich mir die 30€ und geb die bei McDoof aus. ).


----------



## sok904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil! einen Mo-Ra 360 mit vier 180ern zu bestücken bringt sogar mehr Leistung als mit neun 120ern, siehe hier: Test: Silverstone und Phobya 18mm Lufter im Vergleich auf Nova 18 Allerdings war die Frage nach einem Mora 420. Weshalb allerdings man den größeren Mora nimmt, aber dann nur zu zwei Dritteln bestückt, verschließt sich mir ein wenig. Klar, wenn Du in RIchtung semi-passiv gehen willst, macht das Sinn, aber sonst? Nimm doch den 360er, sind sowohl der Radi selbst als auch die Lüfter etwas günstiger.



ja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, bin dabei mir einen Folding Rechner zu erstellen. Warum bin ich hier, ich kann derzeit nur einen 360 radiator (GTX 360 X Flow) verbauen und möchte damit einen übertakteten 2600k sowie eine GTX 980Ti kühlen. Eigentlich noch eine GTX 980. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob der Radi das schafft. Also 2600k, GTX 980TI und optimal GTX980. Alles übertaktet. Der Radiator wird von 3stck 140 mm Fans unter Luft gestellt.


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh das wird ne Herausforderung. Generell ist es schon möglich und das Wasser wird auch nicht kochen, aber die Lüfter müssen halt entsprechend schnell drehen und demnach wird das ganze weit weg von leise sein. 

Ich würde dann eher nen MoRa in betracht ziehen (gerade wird einer hier im Marktplatz gebraucht angeboten, Du hast ja Zugang) und wenn es Dir zu komplex ist: Ich wohen in München Pasing und bin regelmäßig in Uschlheim, kann Dir also etwas zur Hand gehen


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

erstmal als interesefrage wenn du ne 980ti drin hast und dann nochne 980 folden dann überhaupt beide?

naja nen 360er für die 3 komponenten ist klaar zu wenig. es klappt aber mit hohen temps und hoher lautstärke, ich rate dir ne externekühlung wie ein mora noch dazuzustellen.


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Antrieb für "WaKü 2016" ebbt gerade ab, so langsam ist die Luft raus . Über Acryl hatte ich lange nachgedacht, aber das wird wohl eher was im nächsten Durchgang (da will ich mir mehr Zeit für nehmen, aber so lange komplett ohne Gamer Rechner war auch keine Option).

Eine Frage bleibt: mit welchen "Tricks" kriegt man die Spannung aus den Schläuchen raus? Ich meine nicht den Höhensprung zur Pumpe (da habe ich nochmals andere Abstände bestellt), sondern das Eigenleben der Schläuche, nachdem sie sich immer wieder (trotz Erwärmung und Formung) wieder in eine andere Lage ziehen .

In der Vertikalen sieht man es kaum, es verdreht sich aber nach hinten und schlägt einen kleinen Bogen. Der Waagerechte Schlauch macht auch einen Buckel, sowohl vertikal, wie horizontal. Probiert habe ich es mit Stangen von innen und erwärmen. Das sieht dann für eine Weile echt gut aus. Nach einer Abkühlung ist das Bild wieder quasi das Gleiche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ihr schon über Mora 3 in Kombination mit 4 Lüftern quatscht, hab ich auch eine/zwei Fragen:
Kann ich meinen bestehenden Mora 3 in der 420-Ausführung auch auf 4 Lüfter umbauen und wenn ja wie geht das?

Ps:
Ich und die Forumssuche werden wohl nie Freunde.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du brauchst ne andere blende und die lüfter, der rest dürfte selbsterklärend sein oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> du brauchst ne andere blende und die lüfter, der rest dürfte selbsterklärend sein oder?


Also diese Blende > Watercool MO-RA3 42  Blende fur 18 -23  mm Lufter | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Welche Lüfter sind empfehlenswert wenn ich was in Richtung Silent suche?

Was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist das ich die Lüfter saugend montieren will > mit den bestehenden 140er vorne Sandwich.


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Puh das wird ne Herausforderung. Generell ist es schon möglich und das Wasser wird auch nicht kochen, aber die Lüfter müssen halt entsprechend schnell drehen und demnach wird das ganze weit weg von leise sein.
> 
> Ich würde dann eher nen MoRa in betracht ziehen (gerade wird einer hier im Marktplatz gebraucht angeboten, Du hast ja Zugang) und wenn es Dir zu komplex ist: Ich wohen in München Pasing und bin regelmäßig in Uschlheim, kann Dir also etwas zur Hand gehen



Danke für das Angebot, einen externen Radiator habe ich noch da.Muss Ihn halt noch anpassen. leise sein wird es sowieso nicht. Der PC steht sowieso in einem extra Raum. Am Anfang sollte nur der 2600k und die noch nicht gekaufte/eingebaute 980Ti gekühlt werden. Die Kühlung der GTX980 erfolgt derzeit mit dem Originalkühler und der schafft das bequem ohne viel Lärm bei 1,5Ghz.  Habe nur darüber nachgedacht in dem Kreislaul vom CPU und GTX980ti die 980er einzubinden. Sollte der Radiator zu klein sein, habe ich noch einen Phyoba G-Changer V.2 120mm. Würden der 360er und der 120er das Setup aus 2600k übertaktet, GTX980 und 980ti jeweils übertaktet Kühlen können?
Es geht mir hier in erster Linie um die Möglichkeit. Wassertemps von über 40Grad wollte ich vermeiden... Sonst kühlt ja nix mehr... 
@Noxxphox : Der ganze Folding-PC ist noch im Aufbau. Derzeit ist außer dem 2600k und der Lukü GTX980 nichts verbaut. Der Radiator kommt auch erst Anfang nächster Woche. Derzeit faltet nur der GPU der GTX980 mit +-400k PPD...
Ziel ist aber, sobald ich meine 2Stck 290X verkauft habe, mir eine GTX980ti zu holen. verkaufen sich halt nicht so schnell... zum Falten sind mir die 290X zu langsam und ineffizient.


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch nen 360er und 120er zusammen werden die Temp unter Last kaum unter 40° C halten. Ich hab es mit nem 480er und 280er zusammen nicht unter 40°C gebracht unter Last auf der CPU und GPU.


----------



## knightmare80 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Auch nen 360er und 120er zusammen werden die Temp unter Last kaum unter 40° C halten. Ich hab es mit nem 480er und 280er zusammen nicht unter 40°C gebracht unter Last auf der CPU und GPU.


Dann werde ich meinen 360 und den 120er zuerst für CPU und die dann vorhandene 980ti nutzen und die Temps im Auge behalten. Mein externer Radiator muss erst für eine PC-Wasserkühlung angepasst werden. Mag da jetzt nicht Geld für nen Mora ausgeben. 

Welche Wassertemps hattest Du unter Last?


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser hab ich schnell mal auf 42-45°C gebracht bei eingeschalteter Fußbodenheizung oder warmen Außentemps
Jetzt mit MoRa sind unter Volllast und warmen Temps sogar die 40°C in weite Ferne gerückt. Heute so um die 34°C bei Volllast
Im Hochsommer sicher nen paar Grad mehr, aber dann kann ich die Lüfter noch locker 20% nach oben schrauben wenn ich will... die sind dann immernoch lautlos


----------



## Nachty (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HM, ganz schön Warm für so viel Radifläche meinste nicht!


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> HM, ganz schön Warm für so viel Radifläche meinste nicht!



An wen war das nun gerichtet?  

Wenn an mich: Ne glaub ich nicht! Gerade in GTA5 drin und mehr als 35°C krieg ich nicht zusammen wobei ich die GPU auch gerade bissl runter getaktet hab auf 1500 aber das wird sie (die WaKü) nicht wirklich merken.
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Antrieb für "WaKü 2016" ebbt gerade ab, so langsam ist die Luft raus . Über Acryl hatte ich lange nachgedacht, aber das wird wohl eher was im nächsten Durchgang (da will ich mir mehr Zeit für nehmen, aber so lange komplett ohne Gamer Rechner war auch keine Option).
> 
> ...


Also ich habe PVC Schläuche im wasserkocher erwärmt, mit drat fixiert und dann im Gefrierschrank auskühlen lassen. Hat funktioniert. 

Hast auch die ultimate drin. Bei mir steigen die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr als 32°C. Der Hammer wie kühl alles bleibt.


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hast auch die ultimate drin. Bei mir steigen die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr als 32°C. Der Hammer wie kühl alles bleibt.



Was hat denn die Wassertemperatur mit der Pumpe zu tun? So gut wie gar nix!


----------



## Nachty (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man muss nur fest daran Glauben!


----------



## sok904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein du musst das umgekehrt sehen. Um so stärker die Pumpe desto mehr Wärme gibt die an den Kreislauf ab. Also die Argumentation lautet dann: Trotz der Ultimate steigen die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr als 32°C. Der Hammer wie kühl alles bleibt. *Ironie off*


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



knightmare80 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, einen externen Radiator habe ich noch da.Muss Ihn halt noch anpassen. leise sein wird es sowieso nicht. Der PC steht sowieso in einem extra Raum. Am Anfang sollte nur der 2600k und die noch nicht gekaufte/eingebaute 980Ti gekühlt werden. Die Kühlung der GTX980 erfolgt derzeit mit dem Originalkühler und der schafft das bequem ohne viel Lärm bei 1,5Ghz.  Habe nur darüber nachgedacht in dem Kreislaul vom CPU und GTX980ti die 980er einzubinden. Sollte der Radiator zu klein sein, habe ich noch einen Phyoba G-Changer V.2 120mm. Würden der 360er und der 120er das Setup aus 2600k übertaktet, GTX980 und 980ti jeweils übertaktet Kühlen können?
> Es geht mir hier in erster Linie um die Möglichkeit. Wassertemps von über 40Grad wollte ich vermeiden... Sonst kühlt ja nix mehr...
> @Noxxphox : Der ganze Folding-PC ist noch im Aufbau. Derzeit ist außer dem 2600k und der Lukü GTX980 nichts verbaut. Der Radiator kommt auch erst Anfang nächster Woche. Derzeit faltet nur der GPU der GTX980 mit +-400k PPD...
> Ziel ist aber, sobald ich meine 2Stck 290X verkauft habe, mir eine GTX980ti zu holen. verkaufen sich halt nicht so schnell... zum Falten sind mir die 290X zu langsam und ineffizient.



Wenn die Lautheit egal ist, dann sollte ein Black Ice GTX 360 die veranschlagte Leistung auch alleine bewältigen. Meinen Messungen zu Folge hat die Hardware Labs Gen2 sehr große Kühlleistungsreserven, wenn man sie mit ausreichend starken Lüftern bestückt. Unser Testmuster war bei 1.500 U/min noch am aufholen (delta 7,7 K mit 130 W TDP CPU und GTX 670 im Furmark, Leistungsaufnahme System 350 W); das Leistungsoptimum würde ich erst bei 2.000 bis 2.500 U/min erwarten – vermutlich mit Steigerungspotential bis 3.000 U/min. Für den Betrieb mit arbeitsplatztauglichen Lüftern ist die Baureihe dagegen nur eingeschränkt geeignet.

Hinweis: Obige Einschätzung gilt nicht für den Black Ice GTX Nemesis 360. Die Nemesis sind eine eigenständige Entwicklung ohne die extrem eng stehenden Lamellen der Vorgänger.


----------



## Nachty (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du gesaaagt !


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na für irgendwas müssen die Noctua industrials 3000 ja gut sein


----------



## iAcki (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

warum empfehlt ihr eigentlich immer die Laing oder die DC5 und nicht die AS Pumpen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke mal, wegen der größe.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die AS-XT wird doch auch noch oft empfohlen. Zur Zeit wird grad mal wieder ein bisschen die D5 gehyped, aber das sind mitunter auch Modeerscheinungen . 

Die AS-XT und die Laing DDC bzw. D5 unterscheiden sich vor allem in ihrer Geräuschcharakteristik und das Gebrumme sowie die Resonanzen bei manchen Frequenzen der AS-XT sind eben nicht jedermanns Sache. Andererseits muss man bei den Laings eben mit vernünftigen Deckeln arbeiten, was auch wieder nicht jeder einsieht. Power-Pumpen die stärker sind als sie sein müssten, sind es allesamt. Seit sich allerdings endlich auch wieder die Erkenntnis auf breiter Front etabliert hat, dass hoher Durchfluss eben keine besonders schlaue, geschweige denn relevante Zielsetzung bei einer Wakü ist, und zudem ab Werk gedrosselte DDCs sowie DDCs als auch D5 mit PWM-Anschluss auf dem Markt sind, steigen diese Pumpen eben in der Gunst vieler Nutzer, weil man sie gedrosselt und mit den richtigen Deckeln verdammt leise zu betreiben kann. Ihre Kompaktheit ist ebenfalls ein Pluspunkt. Auch bei den Eheim1046-basierten Pumpen hat aquacomputer als Nachfolger der für die AS-XT mit der AS-ULTIMATE wieder ein neues Eisen im Feuer, aber der hohe Preis und die vielen meist eher unnötigen Features schrecken da halt ein wenig ab (vor allem für Aquaero-Nutzer ist das imho kein sonderlich attraktives Angebot). Irgendwie hat man bei den Eheim 1046 Derivaten das Gefühl, dass das Ende der Fahnenstange bei der Weiterentwicklung erreicht ist...


----------



## iAcki (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung, dann kann ich ja beruhigt meine AS XT behalten. 

Darf ich euch mal fragen, ob jemand zufällig einen MO-RA3 im Marktplatz anbietet? Ich darf da halt leider nicht schauen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Wassertemperatur mit der Pumpe zu tun? So gut wie gar nix!


Mit der 1046 hatte ich vor MoRa 46°C und nach MoRa 39°C. Dabei liefen die Lüfter doppelt so schnell. 
Dabei steuert die ultimate automatisch nach Wassertemperatur den Durchfluss. Was sein gut funktioniert, gegenüber fester Drehzahl.


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iAcki schrieb:


> Cool, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung, dann kann ich ja beruhigt meine AS XT behalten.
> 
> Darf ich euch mal fragen, ob jemand zufällig einen MO-RA3 im Marktplatz anbietet? Ich darf da halt leider nicht schauen.



Hmm ich meine derzeit wird irgendwo einer angeboten aber wie Du bereits richtig festgestellt hast hast Du noch keinen Einblick, weshalb ich Dir leider keine weiteren Infos geben kann dazu.

Ich würde da eher in der elektronischen Bucht o.Ä. schauen.


----------



## iAcki (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, danke. Ist halt echt schade, dass man so viele Beiträge benötigt um den Marktplatz nutzen zu können. Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass gerade neue Mitglieder eher gebrauchte Dinge kaufen. Ich denke aber, dass Forum wird sich etwas gedacht haben (gab bestimmt viele Betrüger die sich nur einen Account angelegt und dann Inserate erstellt haben). Dann werd ich jetzt mal euer Forum zu spammen, so dass ich meine 100 Beiträge schaffe.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich das sehe gibt es grad keinen Mora, dafür einen Aquaduct 720XT Mark IV für 300€, was ein ziemliches Schnäppchen ist! 
Wirklich schick, der Gerät


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier im MP? Habe ich gerade erst vor ein paar Tagen einen mora3 gesehen.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hab ich ihn gerade übersehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen, scheint weg zu sein. Schade.


----------



## Ion (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iAcki schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Ist halt echt schade, dass man so viele Beiträge benötigt um den Marktplatz nutzen zu können. Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass gerade neue Mitglieder eher gebrauchte Dinge kaufen.


Wir haben nunmal ein Forum mit Marktplatz und kein Marktplatz mit Forum. Die Zugangsbeschränkung hat definitiv ihre Daseinsberechtigung.



> Dann werd ich jetzt mal euer Forum zu spammen, so dass ich meine 100 Beiträge schaffe.



Das würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. Sollten es keine sinnvollen Beiträge sein, blenden wir diese schneller aus als du sie schreiben kannst. Beachte dabei vor allem die Forenregel 4.6.


Nun aber bitte B2T


----------



## epitr (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem 360 mm Radiator und habe mir einen von MagiCool und einen von EKWB angesehen.
Der MagiCool kostet knapp 40% weniger, hat jemand mit dem Radiator schon Erfahrung?


----------



## buxtehude (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welche modelle genau meinst du? beide hersteller haben mehrere radiatoren in der größe im angebot.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie geht das nochmal hwinfo werte in die aquasuite einzubinden?
also diese für die Pages zu benutzen die ich mir anzeigen lassen kann? würde da gerne einige temps und voltages anzeigen lassen.

hab das schonmal irgendwie hinbekommen vor nem jahr aber weis nicht mehr wie und das internet war jetzt nicht sonderlich hilfreich


----------



## iAcki (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ion schrieb:


> Das würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. Sollten es keine sinnvollen Beiträge sein, blenden wir diese schneller aus als du sie schreiben kannst. Beachte dabei vor allem die Forenregel 4.6.
> 
> 
> Nun aber bitte B2T



Das war nur ein Scherz, nicht ernst nehmen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir in der Bucht gerade supergünstig einen fabrikneuen 480-Radiator mit 45mm Dicke geschossen.

Was meint ihr, reicht der alleine um einen 1090T@4,0GHz, Mainboard-Fullcoverkühler und eine GTX780@1240MHz ausreichend zu kühlen ohne das mir die Ohren abfallen? 

Alternativ könnte ich ihn auch in die bestehende Wakü integrieren und würde da den Mora 3 420 LT unterstützen der aktuell alleine zwei System kühlt (das oben erwähnte plus den Faltserver in der Signatur).


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob dir die Ohren abfallen, keine Ahnung. Ich denke, besser ist es den als Unterstützung mit einzubinden.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok habs gefunden, die aquasuite 2016 hat das integriet und da gehts mitn paar klicks^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch noch kurz Hilfe wegen des 480er Radis, denn ich blicke bei der Lüftersteuerung meiner Aquastream Ultra nicht durch:
Kann ich 4 Noctua NF-P12 mit ihr regeln?

Ich trau der Angabe von Noctua nicht das diese Lüfter nur 0,6W brauchen sollen.


----------



## bennySB (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also das Datenblatt spricht von 1,2W
http://noctua.at/media/blfa_files/infosheet/noctua_nf_p12_pwm_datasheet_en.pdf

Edit:
Aber da es sich ja um PWM-Lüfter handelt kannst du an die Pumpe auch 20 Lüfter hängen, solange du die Spannungsversorgung direkt vom Netzteil abgreifst.
Denn das PWM-Signal frisst faktisch keine Leistung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist wo kommt bei der Lösung das PWM-Signal her?
Die Aquastream Ultra hat nur einen 3Pin-Anschluss und somit fehlt doch das Signal.

1,2W > dann stimmt bei Aquatuning die Angabe nicht.
4,8W für 4 Lüfter sollte also noch knapp passen.


----------



## Thor76 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PWM-Anschluss hat erst die Aquastream Ultimate. Bei der Ultra dürften die also über die Spannung geregelt werden. Für den direkten Anschluss bräuchtest du also noch einen Adapter. 

NF-P12 PWM Hier sind übrigens wieder 0,6 Watt angegeben  Oder sind eher die hier gemeint? NF-P12. Die NF-P12 gibt es sowohl als 3Pin oder als PWM-Version.


----------



## bennySB (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja mein Fehler, ich lese überall nur noch Ultimate statt Ultra xD^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein 480-Radi-Kauf war leider ein Griff ins Klo (die Röhren zwischen den Lamellen sind aus Aluminium). 

Zurück zur Ausgangslage:
Ich brauch die Möglichkeit um gleichzeitig meine beiden PC's zu kühlen und möchte wissen ob das mit meinem Mora 3 420 LT möglich ist ohne über 34°C Wassertemperatur am zu kommen > geht das und mit welchen Lüfter?

Gekühlt werden soll (alles mit OC):
AMD 1090T
Asus GTX 780 Poseidon
2X Xeon E5-2687W ES
EVGA Titan X SC

Falls ich einen neuen Thema machen soll, bitte melden.


----------



## buxtehude (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du könntest den mora 3 lt mittels eines *upgrade kits auf die pro version* aufrüsten. dann kannst du den mora beidseits mit lüftern bestücken. *KLICK*

dann müssten *18*140mm* lüfter locker ausreichen, um beide pc zu kühlen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zwar da mal leuten hören das der Umbau auf 4 Lüfter pro Seite effizienter und leiser sein soll.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja unter 34°C wird im sommer hard, da du da teiweise ja schon raumtemps um die 30°C haben könntest
fürn winter reichts volkommen^^ aber wiso die magische 34°C grenze? für sommer fast unrealistisch auser in nem klimatisierten oder kellerraum^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar da mal leuten hören das der Umbau auf 4 Lüfter pro Seite effizienter und leiser sein soll.


Das gilt für den mora 3 360, nicht für den 420.


----------



## JakPol (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Mora 420 kann man auch mithilfe einer entsprechenden Blende für 4fach Bestückung umrüsten. Allerdings bleibt zu bedenken, dass grade das Loch in Mitte, das von keinem Lüfter direkt bestrichen wird, recht groß ist. Für maximale Ausbeute würde ich eher dazu neigen, auf der Push-seite vier 230mm Lüfter und auf der Pull-seite neun 140mm Lüfter zu verwenden. Auf die Art werden die blinden Spots der einen Seite von den Lüftern der anderen Seite aufgehoben und umgekehrt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Blende für den Mora kenne ich:
Die bestehenden 9X140 (Noisblocker PK2) kämen auf die Rückseite, aber was käme auf die Vorderseite?
Ich habe gerade mal ein einziges Modell gefunden mit 230mm Durchmesser.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind 230er nicht zu groß? Müsste man dann nicht eher 200er nehmen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Sind 230er nicht zu groß? Müsste man dann nicht eher 200er nehmen?


Bei der Blende steht für 180-230mm Lüfter.


----------



## illousion (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Den Mora 420 kann man auch mithilfe einer entsprechenden Blende für 4fach Bestückung umrüsten. Allerdings bleibt zu bedenken, dass grade das Loch in Mitte, das von keinem Lüfter direkt bestrichen wird, recht groß ist. Für maximale Ausbeute würde ich eher dazu neigen, auf der Push-seite vier 230mm Lüfter und auf der Pull-seite neun 140mm Lüfter zu verwenden. Auf die Art werden die blinden Spots der einen Seite von den Lüftern der anderen Seite aufgehoben und umgekehrt.



Aber die Luecken an Luefterflaeche bleiben doch so erhalten oder nicht?

Also perfekte Abdeckung bekommt man auch so nicht :/

Einfach nen Grossen Tischventilator mit selbstgemachtem Shroud davorsetzten 

Ne aber mal im Ernst, richtig loesen kann man das Problem doch nur mit Shrouds oder?


----------



## JakPol (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Blende für den Mora kenne ich:
> Die bestehenden 9X140 (Noisblocker PK2) kämen auf die Rückseite, aber was käme auf die Vorderseite?
> Ich habe gerade mal ein einziges Modell gefunden mit 230mm Durchmesser.


Watercool bietet die Bitfenix Spectre 230 mit an. Ich persönlich hatte die Spectre 200 ne Weile im EInsatz und kann nichts schlechtes drüber sagen. 


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Sind 230er nicht zu groß? Müsste man dann nicht eher 200er nehmen?


Viele 230mm Lüfter haben runde Einbaurahmen. Dadurch kann man die verbauen, ohne das ssie direkt miteinader kollidieren. Siehe auch das zweite Bild in der Artikelbeschreibung. Allerdings sieht man da auch ganz gut das Problem: die Lüfter sind leicht versetzt montiert, und ragen teilweise über den Rahmen hinaus, wo sie natürlich keinerlei Kühlleistung mehr erbringen können. Wahrscheinlich würden vier 200mm Lüfter mehr Sinn machen.


illousion schrieb:


> Aber die Luecken an Luefterflaeche bleiben doch so erhalten oder nicht?
> 
> Also perfekte Abdeckung bekommt man auch so nicht :/
> 
> ...


Naja, stells Dir bildlich vor: genau da, wo das froße, quasi drachenförmige Loch in der Mitte prangt, säße ja auf der Rückseite der 140er, der genau an der Stelle saugt. Ebenso bei den anderen "Nahtstellen", wo die 230er keine Abdeckung erzielen. Umgekehrt sind all die blinden Stellen zwischen den 140ern locker durch die 230er abgedeckt. Es gäbe also theoretisch keine Lamelle am ganzen Radiator, an der nicht ein gewisser Luftzug herrscht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir gerade die Blende nochmals etwas genauer angesehen, was mich etwas verunsichert ist der Kompatibilitätshinweis:


> *Zusätzliche Kompatibilitätshinweise:
> *Die Montage am MO-RA3 9x140 PRO ist nur nach Modifikation des Radiators möglich. Die originalen 9x140mm Lüfterhalter müssen zuerst herausgeschnitten werden.


Heisst das für meinen LT ich müsste ihn umbauen um ihn umdrehen damit die grossen Lüfter auf der Bush-Seite (Luft in den Mora blasen) sind?  
Saugend montieren wäre wohl nicht so der Bringer wenn die Noisblocker von vorne her drücken?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den MoRa 2 gibt es auch ein Umbau Satz für 4x180?


----------



## buxtehude (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

offiziell leider nicht. wenn dann nur in eigenanfertigung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss noch einen Fehler in meinen Angaben korrigieren:
Aktuell sind auf dem Mora keine Noiseblocker PK 2 montiert sondern XK 2.


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey 

Ich würde mein Gehäuse gerne umrüsten. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich das Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition: Thermaltake - Germany - Core X9 - CA-1D8-  F1WN-  

Es gibt noch ein paar Fragen, bei denen ich eure Hilfe sehr gut gebrauchen könnte:


 Ich würde gerne auf einen transparenten Schlauch umsteigen. Hard Tubes sind mir zuviel Arbeit, daher würde ich gerne beim traditionellen Schlauch bleiben. Gefunden hätte ich diesen hier: Tygon E36 3 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
 Ich würde als Füllung gerne ein Pastel-White verwenden, da mir das "dicke Weiß" optisch sehr gefällt. Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1   ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany Ich habe aber gelesen, dass sich manche Schläuche da bräunlich verfärben sollen?
 Platzmäßig bin ich nicht sicher, ob 1 Gehäuse ausreicht oder ich besser auf 2 gestapelte umsteigen soll. Den Nova 1080 würde ich weiterhin extern verbauen (mittels Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen) Pumpe, AGB, Filter + Farbwerk würde ich jedoch gerne intern verbauen. Sorge machen mir die 4 Festplatten + 1 SSD / BluRay / Aquaero. Werde da mal eine Skizze machen müssen.

lg


----------



## buxtehude (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauch: Alphacool AlphaTube HF (transparent) oder Mayhems Ultra clear oder PrimoFlex Advanced LRT (transparent)

es gäbe da noch Ice Dragon Cooling Nanofluid Coolant, aber k.a. wie gut die ist.


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



buxtehude schrieb:


> Schlauch: Alphacool AlphaTube HF (transparent) oder Mayhems Ultra clear oder PrimoFlex Advanced LRT (transparent)
> 
> es gäbe da noch Ice Dragon Cooling Nanofluid Coolant, aber k.a. wie gut die ist.



Danke!  Welchen von den Schläuchen würdest du empfehlen?

Ja, ich hab auf die Schnelle zu den Pastel-Whites auch noch keine fundierte Bewertung gefunden, bisher eher durchwachsene Problemschilderungen (Verfärbungen, ...).


----------



## buxtehude (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die schläuche sind alle gut, kannst nach eigener vorliebe kaufen (uv aktiv, farbe, verfügbarkeit, preis etc.).


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich kann sowohl den primochill als auch den mayhems empfehlen.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde Mayhems nehmen, da er fast keine Weichmacher hat!


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür ist der aber dennoch ziemlich weich und flexibel.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jooooo


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal so ne Frage hat jmd schon was mit bewegbaren Deckenschienen gebaut ? 
Hätte namlich ne idee für meinen Monitor.


----------



## Trash123 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@GottesMissionar: willst du nicht probieren den Nova intern zu montieren, dann hast du nichts außerhalb rumstehen.


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> @GottesMissionar: willst du nicht probieren den Nova intern zu montieren, dann hast du nichts außerhalb rumstehen.



Hab mir das mit den Maßen angeschaut, bin sehr skeptisch ob ich das hinbekomme. :/


----------



## Trash123 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe dir in deinem anderen Fred den link geschickt...nicht gesehen???


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/23/234c9dc0_20150803_143717.jpeg - doch, das Bild hier hast du mir geschickt.  Es kommt mir nur von der Befestigung verdammt knapp vor und eine ziemliche Fummelei, allein schon mit den 9 Lüferkabeln. Und ich kann dann ja den Deckel nicht raufgeben zwecks Luftstrom, oder?


----------



## Trash123 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da du den Nova ja schon hast kannst es ja mal probieren wenn dein Case da ist. Kannst ja auch 180er draufmachen, dann hättest du nur vier Kabel. In einem Strang verlegt würde das besser zu verlegen gehen. Aber im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung was du machst. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren wenn ein Wechsel der WaKue ansteht.


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Da du den Nova ja schon hast kannst es ja mal probieren wenn dein Case da ist. Kannst ja auch 180er draufmachen, dann hättest du nur vier Kabel. In einem Strang verlegt würde das besser zu verlegen gehen. Aber im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung was du machst. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren wenn ein Wechsel der WaKue ansteht.



Gute Idee, Danke! 

Werde das mal testen. Kann mir das beim Case schwer vorstellen, da lt. Anleitung nur 4x2 Platz haben und hier ja ein 3x3 wäre. Im Thread hat er geschrieben, mit leichten Modifikationen (was immer er damit meint). xD


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich gehe mal von aus, dass man an stegen rechts und links oben etwas vom case wegschneiden muss, damit es passt.


----------



## Trash123 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht aber laut Bild nicht danach aus. Für den Nova gibt es eine extra Blende um die 180er drauf zu machen


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was wäre denn so die empfehlung für ne gute pwm pumpe?
hab aktuel ne ddc1T die max auf 75 runterkann und mir da zu laut ist und der durchfluss eig noch zu hoch als das die kühlleistung optimal wäre


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz klar Die D5 Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Wobei ich diese bevorzugen würde wegen der Aquasuite integrierbarkeit (USB etc.) Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Flüsterleise bis 95% und regelbar runter bis auf 25% was bei mir etwa 25L/h Durchfluss entspricht


----------



## iAcki (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,  kann/darf man den cuplex kryos Delrin auch andersrum montieren, so dass "in" oben ist?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habs grad hinbekommen durch bissel rumbasteln in der aquasuite das sie aktuel statt auf 75 auf 50 läuft undhörbar ist. leider habe ich keinen durchflussmesser aktuel drin, aber der kommt demnächst rein^^
aber mal schauen ob sich das wasser in games langsamer erwärmnt wie ihrs im 980ti thread erklärt habt^^ bzw die kühlleistung besser ist, das wäre ja wünschenswert^^


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte es eben wie gesagt immer auf Maximum laufen bei etwa 90L/h (damals noch die AS XT) und dann hab ich das erklärt bekomen, bin runter auf 45L/h und das Wasser war wirklich 2-3 Grad kühler bei direktem Vergleich.


----------



## Nachty (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Löschen


----------



## Nachty (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> habs grad hinbekommen durch bissel rumbasteln in der aquasuite das sie aktuel statt auf 75 auf 50 läuft undhörbar ist. leider habe ich keinen durchflussmesser aktuel drin, aber der kommt demnächst rein^^
> aber mal schauen ob sich das wasser in games langsamer erwärmnt wie ihrs im 980ti thread erklärt habt^^ bzw die kühlleistung besser ist, das wäre ja wünschenswert^^



WAS?! Kein Durchflusssensor was bist du den für ein Einer ^^.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meiner hatn geist aufgegeben innerhalb des 14 tägigen rückgaberechts... damals hab ich mir keinen bestellt mehr weil ich wegen lernen für die abschlussprüfung keine zeit zum rumbasteln hatte. juja seitdem ist es irgendwie in vergessenheit geraten xD
ich bau aber wieder einen ein demnächst^^ hab eh n paar umbauten vor (nicht nur die 980ti mit wasserkühler und backplate die aufm weg ist)  und da kommt das dann mit rein^^
will aus spaßmeinen rumstehenden nova1080 als externen radi dazustellen zu meinen beiden 480ern die im mom die hw kühln^^
müsste ich nicht,aber bevorer rumsteht und einstaubt da das projekt wofür er war eingestampft wurde, da lass ichn doch lieber seine arbeit volrichten xD
braauch nur die neuen eiszapfen  schnellkuplungen, 4x 180er lüfter, die 180er blende, die füse und ne slotblende über die ich rausgehen kann^^ da das mit dme projekt eh gekommen wäre kann ichs auch bei mir dranbasteln und im idle fast lautlos haben^^

was wären nen empfehlenswerter durchflusssensor? würde ihn gerne an den aquabus der aquaero 6 hängen


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den hier, ebenfalls am Aquareo hängen und bin sehr zufrieden: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" G1/4 | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der reicht doch eigentlich volkommen oder?
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany weil ich sehe zu deinem verlinkten kein grosen vorteil auser dem usb, und das brauch ich ja garnicht^^ die 40l wo da stehe ist ja der anschluss fürn aquabus in dem sinne (über das kann mans ja auslesen per aquaero)


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damn! Hab den falschen erwischt! Klar der reicht! Die USB Variante brauchst du nur wenn du ihn Standalone betreiben willst! Sorry


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der ohne usb hat auch keinen aquabus. Aber der kann natürlich trotzdem mit einem aquaero ausgelesen werden. Oder wie ich es mache, mit einem poweradjust.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja dann häng ich den an meinen poweradjsut  perfekt
dann kann ich egal ob mit oder ohne nova1080 die pumpe so regeln das sie konstant 50l/h bringt, vorausgesetzt die 50% aktuel sind knapp 50l/h^^ glaub noch sehr viel tiefer kann ich mit der nicht gehen als 6v wo das teil offiziel 8v minimalspannung hat xD 
hab anscheinend ne gute erwischt^^


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Spannung stellt ja oft nur einem Anlaufpunkt da, wenn du der mit dem poweradjust n Schubser in Form eines Startboosts gibst, kann man die fast alle recht tief regeln.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja was ich so gelesen hab so 6,5-7v gehn die meistn... meine hat selbst bei 5,9v keine probs^^
ma schaun wo die 50l/h dann sind

aber chischko dein rat mitm reduzieren hat schonmal gehofen (hab ja relativ blind runtergeregelt da ich den durhfluss aktuel ja nicht kenne) aber von 75% auf 50% hab ich ca. 2,5°C geringere wassermaxtemp gehabt


----------



## bennySB (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verständlich, weil die Verweildauer zum aufnehmen der Wärme höher ist. 
Man darf den Punkt halt nur net überreizen xD


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Verständlich, weil die Verweildauer zum aufnehmen der Wärme höher ist.
> Man darf den Punkt halt nur net überreizen xD


Das ist weniger der Grund. 
Vielmehr Folgende zwei Effekte:  
1. die höhere Verweildauer im (in diesem (=Noxxphoxx's) Falle großen externen) Radiator wesentlich höher ist und so die Energie/Wärme über längere Zeit abgegeben wird. 
2. Die erhöhte Verweildauer in den Komponentenkühlern trägt eher zur Erhöhung der Wassertemperatur bei, da weniger Wasser mehr Energie in Form von Wärme aufnehmen muss ... 
... allerdings ist der zweite Effekt so gering auf Grund der immernoch guten Strömungsgeschwindigtkeiten bei 50% Pumpenleistung das die erstere Effekt den zweiteren Kompensieren kann und damit vorteilhaft für alle Komponenten ist und u.U. sogar für die Lautstärke einer WaKü.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

joa mein 2ter radi geht ja erst bei 27°C rein, der ist bei metal gear solid v garnicht angesprungen heute xD maxwassertemp waren 26,4°C vorher warens meist so 28,5-29,5°C
na mal schauen wies mitm strömungsmesser dann ist, ev kann ich das ganze noch etwas mehr ausreizen 
aber erstma warten, die modifikationen kostet nochmal 200€^^ erstma schaun wie viel am ende des monat übrig bleibt, ich hab immerhin schon knapp 800€ den monat für hardware und kühler hingelegt xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend zusammen

Conrad hat gerade ne 12%-Rabatt-Aktion am laufen und da hab ich mir jetzt kurzerhand vier Spectre 230mm (keine Pro) bestellt:
Ihr habt geschrieben man kann diese über die Aquastream Ultra steuern, brauche aber noch einen "Adapter" für die Stromversorgung da der Ausgang der Ultra zu schwach ist > was für einen Adapter brauche ich noch dass das geht? 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf dir ein PowerAdjust 2 (oder 3) Ultra. Das ist eigentlich für pumpen gedacht, aber für Lüfter geht das auch. Ich habe mein PA2 ultra gebraucht für 20€ bekommen, ein PA3 ultra kostet neu 40€. Der 2er kann bis 25W, der 3er bis 30W, mit dem passivkühler sogar bis 36W.

Gibt es für die Rabattaktion einen code?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Rabattaktion einen code?


Sofern es bei der DE-Seite von Conrad gleich ist wie auf der CH-Seite, kannst du oben auf dem Homepage auf das Feld "Gutschein-Code in den Warenkorb einfügen" klicken. 

Aktion noch bis morgen Abend.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

scheint nur in der schweiz gültig zu sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade, hätte es euch gegönnt.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Das ist weniger der Grund.
> Vielmehr Folgende zwei Effekte:
> 1. die höhere Verweildauer im (in diesem (=Noxxphoxx's) Falle großen externen) Radiator wesentlich höher ist und so die Energie/Wärme über längere Zeit abgegeben wird.
> 2. Die erhöhte Verweildauer in den Komponentenkühlern trägt eher zur Erhöhung der Wassertemperatur bei, da weniger Wasser mehr Energie in Form von Wärme aufnehmen muss ...
> ... allerdings ist der zweite Effekt so gering auf Grund der immernoch guten Strömungsgeschwindigtkeiten bei 50% Pumpenleistung das die erstere Effekt den zweiteren Kompensieren kann und damit vorteilhaft für alle Komponenten ist und u.U. sogar für die Lautstärke einer WaKü.


Beide Erklärungen sind physikalisch ziemlicher Unsinn . Die Verweilzeit das Wassers im Radiator je Durchlauf hat keinen Einfluss auf die mittlere Wassertemperatur, welche bei Abzug von der Komponententemperatur als ΔT Komponente-Wasser ein Maß für die Kühlleistung darstellt. In einem geschlossen Kreislauf gilt: Ein Volumenelement Wasser welches bei einem bestimmten Durchfluss in einer bestimmten Zeiteinheit einmal den Radiator durchläuft, gibt bei einem doppelt so hohen Volumenstrom zweimal in der gleichen Zeiteinheit jeweils die Hälfte der Wärmemenge im Radiator ab. An der insgesamt pro Zeiteinheit übertragenen Wärmemenge ändert sich dadurch also nichts und somit ändert sich auch die Kühlleistung und die Mitteltemperatur nicht. Tendenziell würde letztere sogar schlechter wenn man es mit der Absenkung des Durchflusses übertreibt, weil der Wärmübergang in den Kühlern schlechter wird. Aber dieser Effekt ist mit modernen Kühlern zum Glück so gering, dass er bis zu sehr geringen Durchflüssen so gut wir keine Rolle spielt (unterhalb gewisser Limits wird aber auch das zum Thema). Ein geringer Volumenstrom erhöht daher lediglich die Spreizung, also das ΔT im Kreislauf. Je nach dem, ob du nun eher am kältesten Punkt oder am wärmsten Punkt des Kreislaufs misst, ändert sich die Temperatur dort nach unten oder oben. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die gesamt-Kühlleistung steigt oder sinkt. Im Normalfall sind die Temperaturunterschiede in einem Kreislauf zwar vernachlässigbar gering, aber wenn man den Durchfluss zu drastisch reduziert und/oder gleichzeitig verhältnismäßig viel Wärme abgeführt werden muss, können schon deutlich messbare Spreizungen zu Stande kommen. 

Die mittlere Wassertemperatur und damit die Kühlleistung insgesamt bleibt aber wie gesagt gleich, da der Wärmetausch zeitunabhängig erfolgt (zumindest solange man während der Messung nichts an der Heizleistung, der Radiatorbelüftung, oder der Raumtemperatur ändert). Allerdings kann es bei sehr geringem Volumenstrom passieren, dass sich die erreichbaren Absoluttemperaturen der Komponenten untereinander verschieben. Verringert man z.B. in einem Kreislauf in dem hinter der Pumpe die CPU sitzt, danach die Grafikkarte eingeschleift ist und anschließend der Radiator kommt, den Volumenstrom recht drastisch, bekommt die CPU zwar im Gegensatz zum höheren Druchfluss in Absoluttemperatur gemessen kühleres Wasser und bleibt dementsprechend ein Quäntchen kühler, aber dafür sieht die Grafikkarten eine etwas höhere Eingangstemperatur und wird entsprechend ein wenig wärmer. Solange man sich in normalen Volumenstrom-Bereichen und bei moderaten Heizleistungen bewegt ist das alles nichts weltbewegendes und problemlos vernachlässigbar, aber wenn der Durchfluss zu stark gesenkt wird und/oder eine sehr hohe Heizleistung abzuführen ist, kommt man u. U. schon in sauber messbare Bereiche. Beim Durchfluss gilt daher seit eh und je: Zu viel bringt nichts und macht vor allem Lärm, und zu wenig ist aus o.g. Gründen ebenfalls nicht sinnvoll.
Je geringer der Durchfluss und/oder je höher die Heizleistung desto relevanter wird daher auch die Platzierung der Komponeten und des Wassertemp-Sensors. Ansonsten kann es leicht passieren falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen .

Es hat seine Gründe, warum die gute alt 60l/h Zielmarke auch heute noch keine schlechter Wert ist. Natürlich spricht nichts dagegen sich mit dem Durchfluss niedrigen Werten zu nähern, wenn man den Fokus vor allem auf die Pumpenlautstärke legt, aber die Kühlleistung verbessert man dadurch nicht und wenn man es übertreibt geht der Schuss auch irgendwann nach hinten los in Punkto Kühlleistung. <- kaum zu glauben dass ich so was mal schreiben muss! Da kämpft man fast ein Jahrzehnt lang gegen den elenden HighFlow-Schwachsinn an und nun, da die eigenen und die Bemühungen vieler Mitstreiter zu erklären, warum das Unfug war, endlich fruchten und auf breiter Front verstanden wurden, geht es wieder ins andere Extrem los....


----------



## chischko (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK also wenn Du dich schon als Kenner unserer Naturgesetze outest solltest Du es auch wirklich sein! 

Gem. deiner Argumentation ist die abgegebene Wärmemenge (=Wärmestrom von Medium A nach Medium B) unabhängig davon ob ein zweimal gering (wegen schnellerem Durchfluss) erhitztes Volumenelement Wasser einen Radiator zwei mal pro Zeiteinheit schnell passiert und somit auch zweimal eine geringere Menge an Energie  abgibt oder ein stärker erwärmtes (wegen langsameren Durchfluss) Volumenelement Wasser einen Radiator einmal pro Zeiteinheit passiert, das habe ich soweit richtig verstanden oder? Demnach ist die Temperaturdifferenz (Wasserelement vs. Luft) beim schnellen Durchfluss geringer als beim langsamen Durchfluss, oder? 

Leider berechnet sich der Wärmestrom gem. folgender Formel aus der Du Kenner schnell erkennen wirst, dass die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen den beiden Stoffen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Wärmeübertragungskapazität hat (oder was meinst Du warum ein Gegenstromwärmetauscher effizienter ist als ein Gleichstromwärmetauscher?) 
Wärmestrom Q [W] = spezifische Wärmekapazität c[SUB]p[/SUB] [J/(g*K] * Temperaturdifferenz ΔT[K]

Noch dazu wird das ganze durch meine eigener Erfahrung gestützt und wenn Du willst fahr ich Dir sogar mal ne kleine Messreihe dokumentiert durch Screenshots und wenn Du es immernoch ganz genau wissen willst kannste sogar gerne herkommen und es dir anschauen. 
Übrigens hat Noxxphoxx genau die selbe Feststellung gemacht wie auch ich: Auch bei ihm wurde die durchschnittliche Wassertemperatur geringer, aber wir kennen ja beide keine physikalischen Gesetze und können keine Temperaturen ablesen oder sonstwas!


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will dich ja nicht blamieren, aber wie du richtig sagst, sollte man schon verstehen von was man spricht! . Wenn du einem so ein Vorlage gibst, müsstest du dich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht widerstehen kann . Das macht zwar Spaß aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Glaub mir - ich rechne den ganze Tag mit dem Kram. Da würde es richtig Geld kosten, wenn ich die Formeln nicht korrekt anwenden könnte .

Aber ich will wie gesagt sachlich bleiben, denn ich finde du hast es verdient etwas dazu lernen zu dürfen, ohne dass man gleich über dich her zieht, weil du etwas nicht verstanden hast.



			
				chischko schrieb:
			
		

> Gem. deiner Argumentation ist die abgegebene Wärmemenge (=Wärmestrom von  Medium A nach Medium B) unabhängig davon ob ein zweimal gering (wegen  schnellerem Durchfluss) erhitztes Volumenelement Wasser einen Radiator  zwei mal pro Zeiteinheit schnell passiert und somit auch zweimal eine  geringere Menge an Energie  abgibt oder ein stärker erwärmtes (wegen  langsameren Durchfluss) Volumenelement Wasser einen Radiator einmal pro  Zeiteinheit passiert, das habe ich soweit richtig verstanden oder?  Demnach ist die Temperaturdifferenz (Wasserelement vs. Luft) beim  schnellen Durchfluss geringer als beim langsamen Durchfluss, oder?



Und das hast du auch schon mal richtig verstanden - korrekt! Je höher der Volumenstrom (Durchfluss) und/oder je geringer die Heizleistung der Komponenten, desto geringer die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf und anders herum. Die Temperaturdifferenz ergibt sich aus der Formel die du zwar meinst aber in der du den Volumenstrom vergessen hast. Bezüglich der spezifischen Wärmekapazität solltest du dir über deren Natur erst mal klar werden, denn sie ist hier keine Variable, sondern eine (Quasi)Konstante! Hab die Formel hier zwar schon oft angebracht aber so schaut sie korrekt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Umstellen nach der Wärmestrom kannst du sie selbst . Die spezifische Wärmekapazität ist eine thermodynamische Stoffeigenschaft des fließenden Mediums (im Falle von Wasser ca. 4.180 Ws/kgK). Die spezifische Wärmekapazität von Wasser zeigt zwar eine minimale Temperaturabhängigkeit innerhalb des flüssigen Aggregatzustands, aber diese beträgt maximal 39,5 Ws/kgK (weniger als 1%). 

----
*Edit#1:* Die Temperaturdifferenz beeinflusst bei konstantem Wärmestrom nicht die spezifische Wärmekapazität, sondern der Durchfluss beeinflusst bei konstantem Wärmestrom die Temperaturdifferenz. Ebenso beeinflusst der Wärmestrom bei konstantem Durchfluss die Temperaturdifferenz. Auch wenn du sowohl am Durchfluss wie auch am Wärmestrom drehst, ändert sich die Temperaturdifferenz - aber niemals ändert sich dabei die spezifische Wärmekapazität. An der Temperaturdifferenz selbst kannst du hingegen nicht drehen ohne Wärmestrom oder Durchfluss zu ändern - sie ist stets das Ergebnis der beiden Einflussgrößen . Ansonsten könntest du höchstens ein anderes Medium wählen, welches eine andere spezifische Wärmekapazität besitzt - allerdings geht das von Wasser kommend nur in Richtung geringerer Wärmekapazitäten, denn unter den zwischen 0°C und 100°C und bei Atmosphärendruck flüssigen Stoffen hat Wasser die maximale spezifische Wärmekapazität. Selbige ändert sich aber auch unabhängig vom Medium übrigens auch bei stärkeren Temperaturabhängigkeiten nicht, da sich die jeweilige Temperaturabhängigkeit über den gesamte Kreislauf integriert, und die Mitteltemperatur ändert sich eben nicht - egal wie groß oder klein die Temperaturdifferenz ist. 

Einschränkend muss man zu diesem Sachverhalt lediglich sagen (und das habe ich oben ja auch bereits getan), dass die Effektivität der Kühler aufgrund der Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den effektiven Querschnitten der Kühlstrukturen (in den Kühler) ebenfalls ein volumenstromabhängiges Verhalten zeigt. Das führt dazu, dass sich die Gesamt-Kühlleistung mit dem Durchfluss ändern kann, obwohl die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat. Allerdings verbessert sich der Wärmübergangskoeffizient nicht je geringer der Durchfluss wird - ganz im Gegenteil er wird schlechter. Die Abhängigkeit der Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten vom Volumenstrom ist im Gegensatz zur hier besprochenen Temperaturdifferenz jedoch stark nichtlinear.  Die großen Gradienten findest du hier in Richtung geringer werdender  Volumenströme, was vor allem dann zu Tragen kommt, wenn man es mit der  Durchflussabsenkung zu weit treibt, oder Kühler mit einer ineffektiven groben Struktur verwendet. Spätestens im Bereich des  laminar-tubulent-Übergangs der Kühler ist da Schluss mit lustig. Letzter liegt aber bei heutigen Kühlern in so niedrigen Durchflussbereichen, dass die Gefahr kaum besteht. Nichts desto trotz bewegen sich die Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten aufgrund ihrer Nichtlinearität überproportional zur Durchflussabsenkung nach unten, weshalb man es wie gesagt nicht übertreiben sollte mit dem Drosseln der Pumpe. 
Im Radiator spielt der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient wie oben bereits erklärt jedoch keine messbare Rolle, weil hier vorwiegend die Luftseite die Leistungsbeschränkende ist. Bis hier die Wasserseite in Punkto Wärmeübergag relevant wird, müsste das Wasser fast völlig stehen. Dann sind aber ohnehin bereits die Kühler am Ende.

Eine "Wärmeübertragungskapazität" gibt´s übrigens nicht .
----

Was deine Messungen betrifft: Setz den Sensor mal an eine andere Stelle und spiel´s noch einmal Sam .

Die Frage warum ein Gegenstromwärmetauscher effektiver als ein Gleichstromwäremtauscher ist, habe ich hier oder im Luxx übrigens auch schon mehrmals ausführlichst erklärt. Erspar mir die Mühe es noch mal zu tun - ist hier auch nicht das Thema. Mit der spezifischen Wärmekapazität hat das jedenfalls nicht zu tun. Genauso wenig übrigens mit dem Volumenstrom .


----------



## bennySB (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte weniger bei Thermodynamik auswendig lernen sollen, als tiefer gehend verstehen müssen^^

Wärst n guter Lehrer in dem Fach xD


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Noxxphoxx genau die selbe Feststellung gemacht wie auch ich: Auch bei ihm wurde die durchschnittliche Wassertemperatur geringer, aber wir kennen ja beide keine physikalischen Gesetze und können keine Temperaturen ablesen oder sonstwas!



Und wieviele Sensoren hat Noxxhpoxx wo verbaut?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1 im agb, so ne rundumüberwachung fand ich nicht sinvoll da es mir nicht so wichtig ist ob das wasser vorm radi 0,5°C wärmer ist... da wo sich das wasser sammelt hab ich also meinen tempsensor platziert, da stört er auch nicht im durchfluss (ev ersetzt ichn iwan gegen son intake sensor)


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit ist wohl alles gesagt


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum an für sich ist das auch nicht wichtig da die temp im agb geinger geworden ist, warum sollte also die temp im restlichen system nict auch geringer worden sein?
ist es den in irgendeiner weise wichtig die wassertemp nach jeder komponente zu ermitteln? weil dann hab ich iwas verpasst beim informieren damals


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wurde oben erklärt, bei geringerem Durchfluss werden die Tempunterschiede innerhalb des Kreislaufes größer, dennoch bleibt die Durchschnittstemperatur identisch.

Für den Alltagsgebrauch reicht ein Sensor vollkommen, aber mit dem einen Sensor kann man nicht die behauptung aufstellen, die Temperatur sei im gesamten gesunken!


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja im normalfall sollte die diferenz zwischen max und mintemp geringfügig sein da es ja quasi eine durchschnitstemp gibt... bei 26°C sagen wir jetzt min 25°C max 27°C
is noch immer weit besser als 29 und da diese +-1°C tolleranz oder liege ich da etwa falsch?


----------



## DoertyHarry (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja aber wenn du das Wasser mangsamer fließen lässt dann hast du halt eine Tempdiff von +- 1,5 - 2C°  das heist: 
Normaler Durchfluss:  min 27, max 29, durchschnitt 28C°,
Langsamer durchfluss: min 26, max 30, durchschnitt ebenfalls 28C°

das heist es wird zwar direkt nach dem Radiator Kälter angezeigt dafür ist es direkt vorm Radiator um den gleichen wert wärmer...

Lg DörtyHarry


----------



## VJoe2max (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Noxxphox: Aus oben genannten Gründen ist es kein Wunder, dass die gemessene Wassertemperatur mit sinkendem Durchfluss steigt. Das Wasser im AB ist kühler - aber vor dem Radi ist es dafür wärmer. Die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf steigt mit sinkendem Durchfluss. Nichts anderes ist die Essenz der oben ausführlich beschreiben Zusammenhänge. Dein Denkfehler liegt darin, das Sinken der Wassertemperatur im AB als eine Absenkung der mittleren Wassertemperatur zu deuten. Das ist nicht der Fall. 
*Edit:* DoertyHarrys Beispiel zeigt den Casus Knaxus noch mal schön kurz und knapp .

Aber ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, was deine Ansichten bezüglich der Wichtigkeit extremer Sensororgien in der Praxis angeht . Solche Laborartigen Systeme sind zwar ganz nett, wenn man es aus Interesse oder um der eigenen Erkenntnis wegen tut, aber in einem normalen Wakü-Kreislauf, der vor allem seinen Zweck erfüllen soll, ist es ziemlich überflüssig. Wer sich jedoch nur seinen eigenen Sinnen traut und kein Vertrauen in die Theorie hat, kann so was schon mal machen - aber einmal reicht! Das muss man dann nicht bei jeder neuen Wakü wiederholen. 

Wenn du dir jedenfalls über die oben erläuterten Zusammenhänge bewusst bist und damit versteht warum sich z. B. die Temperatur in deinem AB so verhält wie sich verhält, wenn du die Pumpe drosselst, kommt du auch ohne weitere Sensoren nicht auf die Idee die Pumpe so weit zu drosseln, dass es kritisch werden könnte. 

Aus leidvoller Erfahrung in den dunklen Zeiten des HighFlow-Wahns gebe ich zwar auch gern den unermüdlichen Mahner wenn sich die Gefahr abzeichnen sollte, dass das Durchfluss-Pendel nun in die andere Richtung umzuschlagen droht, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es immer viel besser, wenn man sich selbst zu helfen weiß, indem man seine Ergebnisse erst mal selbst kritisch hinterfragt . Dabei mache ich chischko aber absolut keinen Vorwurf, denn es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Das soll jetzt nicht überheblich klingen, aber ich bin schon ein "bisschen" länger dabei (auch wenn das aus meinem Anmeldedatum hier im Forum nicht unmittelbar hervor geht) und habe aufgrund meiner Ausbildung notgedrungen eine gewisse Affinität solche Zusammenhänge im Detail verstehen zu müssen. Aber ich kann mich auch noch gut an die Zeit erinnern in der ich mich bei solchen Überlegungen grauenhaft verrannt, oder das ein oder andere wichtige Detail übersehen hatte. Es dauert einfach ziemlich lang bis man sich einen einigermaßen vollständigen Überblick über die wichtigen Zusammenhänge erarbeitet hat, den man dann auch schnell und problemabhängig richtig anwenden kann. Alle Theorie der Welt nützt jedoch nichts, wenn man nicht auch selbst praktische Erfahrung sammelt - selbst wenn man sich auch dabei manchmal verhaspelt und falsche Schlüsse zieht. Lernen heißt Fehler machen, Fehler erkennen und das nächste mal andere Fehler zu machen . Genau wie andere alte Hasen im Wakü-Bereich werde  ich jedenfalls auch nie ausgelernt haben . 
Nichts desto trotz und unabhängig vom aktuellen Thema: Oben gesagtes sind tausendfach bestätigte physikalische Tatsachen und ich kann daher nur dazu raten, nicht in eine Art LowFlow-Wahn zu verfallen, nur weil sich die Erkenntnis endlich durchgesetzt hat, dass der HighFlow-Wahn ein Irrweg war. 
Das heißt aber keineswegs, dass man seine Pumpe nicht ziemlich weit drosseln kann, ohne in irgendeiner Weise relevante Nachteile zu erleiden, aber auch da gibt es eben Grenzen. Wenn man es hier zu weit treibt wäre die Ultima Ratio die Pumpe irgendwann ganz abzuschalten, denn dann bleibt der AB noch kälter - bis die Konvektion einsetzt und der Kreislauf zu kochen beginnt   . 
Die Systeme von Noxxphox und chischko sind von derartigen Szenarien zwar imho noch meilenweit entfernt, aber die Schlussfolgerungen waren eben falsch.


----------



## chischko (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Debatte kürze ich mal ab: Fest steht: Du verstehst zumindest den Umgang mit Formeln, aber deren Deutung geht eindeutig an meinem Verständnis vorbei (=ich habe ein anderes!) denn grundlegend bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage: Ein verlangsamter Durchfluss (zumindest von 100L/h vs. 50L/h) bedeutet eine geringere Durchschnittstemperatur. Deine Argumentation kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht widerlegen, da dann meine thermodynamikvorlesungen zu lang zurück liegen. Bzgl. der Konstante als spezifische Wärmekapazität bin ich mir im Klaren, keine Sorge. Das war auch nicht Ziel des Anführens der Formel.

Zum übertriebenen Herabsenken der Pumpe: Klar! Mit 10L pro Stunde und weniger habe ich all die Negativeffekte, welche Du erwähnt hast. 

Zu den Sensoren: Ich habe 3 Stück im Kreislauf verbaut (vor und nach Mora und einen noch nach dem 480er Radi) und die sprechen hier eine eindeutige Sprache. Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe fahr ich gerne mal eine kleine Testreihe inkl. Verlaufskurven, die meine These untermauern. 
Bisher: 
Idle@50L/h
15 Minuten später Idle@knapp 100L/h, was fällt auf?: 
GPU Backplate hat ne um 0,5K gringere Temperatur, würde ich mal innerhalb jeder Messtoleranz sehen
Delta Mora In/Out sinkt (klar!, Wasser fließt ja nun doppelt so schnell durch)
Jede Wassertemperatur steigt (alle 3 Sensoren um nahezu den gleichen Wert--> Kein Zufall würde ich sagen). 
Delta Luft/Wasser identisch--> spricht gegen meine These

Lastszenarien:
Jetzt bin ich selbst gespannt! wird geliefert wenn fertig! 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Auch die Systeme von Noxxphox und chischko sind  davon imho noch meilenweit entfernt - nur die Schlussfolgerungen waren  eben falsch.


Sieht gem. der Idle Szenarien bisher so aus als müsste ich das zugeben  ... warten wir mal die Lastszenarien ab. 

PS: Großes Lob VJoe für deine Sachlichkeit an dieser Stelle mal. Auch wenn es mich natürlich wurmt hier unter Umständen Lügen gestraft worden zu sein, menschlich:


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine Wassertemps sind alle um recht genau 0.5 Grad gestiegen.  Und deine Raumtemp ist: TADA um 0.5 Grad gesteigen   

delta Luft/Wasser zeigt ja schon, das durchfluss wumpe ist


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja es maacht etwas unerschied aus... mit 75%dürfte icch bisher noch so ziemlich zum highflow gehört haben, jetzt habe ich ja runtergedrosselt auf 50%... den genauen durchfluss kenne ich nicht, da kommt die nächste zeit nen sensor für, aber die altbekanten 50-60l/h dürfte ich die ganze zeit deutlich pberschritten haben^^
mir wäre jetzt erstmal wichtig stabile 50-60l/h (denke ich versuhe mich mit 55 an der mitte) hinzubekommen...
dies dürfte deutlich leiser als mit 75% zu machen sein und den highflow wahn verdrängen^^

ich redete ja nie davon ins andere extrem z.b. unter 40l/h zu gehen... ich orintiere mich beibden letzten posts immer an den 50-60l/h


----------



## chischko (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Deine Wassertemps sind alle um recht genau 0.5 Grad gestiegen.  Und deine Raumtemp ist: TADA um 0.5 Grad gesteigen
> 
> delta Luft/Wasser zeigt ja schon, das durchfluss wumpe ist



Jaa ich sag ja das ist alles nicht so propper im Idle... Bin gerade an den Lastszenarien


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm na da bin ich mal gespannt 

joes erklärung ist zwar in der ausführlichkeit verständlich und iwo auch logisch aber so ganz glaubn kann ich dem nicht. ganz einfach weil man je nach forum auch immer wieder unterschiedliches liest (glaube dir schon joe, nur sagtn praxistest mehr aus als die theorie^^)

da bin ich mal gespannt was fürn ergebnks du hast wenn ich morgn früh wieder reinschau^^


----------



## chischko (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Last @ 100L/h
15 Minuten später
Last @50L/h
Was fällt hier auf? NIX! Damn das war nen Griff ins Klo, aber wenigstens weiß ich nun mehr!


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja es dürfte bei 50l/h nur deutlich leiser gewesen sein oder?
also macht es keinen grosen unterschied und die 50-60l/h sind weiterhin ein guter richtwert^^

merci fürs belegen von dem was joe gesagt hat^^


----------



## chischko (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja es dürfte bei 50l/h nur deutlich leiser gewesen sein oder?
> also macht es keinen grosen unterschied und die 50-60l/h sind weiterhin ein guter richtwert^^
> 
> merci fürs belegen von dem was joe gesagt hat^^



Ne die D5 hat keinen merklichen Unterschied von sich gegeben. Bei der AS XT war das anders, aber bis 95% ist die wie gesagt unhörbar. ab 97% kommt ein "Rasseln" dazu und ab 98% ein lautes klackern welches sich bis 100% durchzieht und wirklich nervig ist aber da sie eh nie in diesen hohen Regionen betrieben wird is es ohnehin Wumpe und 95% immer noch dicke ausreichen, wenn ich mal kurz wieder ordentlich Dampf geben will um ein paar Luftbläschen raus zu spülen (bisher kamn immer ein paar mit raus und man hört es ganz leicht blubbern, wenn ich das mal alle 2 Wochen mache).

Ja ich denke alles über 40L/h ist gut und hat offensichtlich keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde die AS XT auf jeder Stufe grässlich. Die klingt wie sie aussieht 

Meine D5 läuft auf 55%, der Durchfluss dürfte so bei 70 Litern liegen. Habe sie einfach so hochgestellt bis sie noch unter der Hörschwelle bleibt


----------



## sok904 (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Finde die AS XT auf jeder Stufe grässlich. Die klingt wie sie aussieht


----------



## the_leon (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Finde die AS XT auf jeder Stufe grässlich. Die klingt wie sie aussieht



       
Made my day


----------



## the_leon (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis wer, welcher wasserkühler auf ne r9 390 pcs+ passt?
das pcb stimmt wohl nicht ganz mit dem rev. Design überein.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK-FC R9-290X SE - Acetal+Nickel [


----------



## the_leon (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich gesagt, dass ich weder EK noch Alphacool will?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wird aber mit abseits vom Refdesign schwer^^
Was stimmt net mit den Marken?


----------



## the_leon (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin vom Passivem Kühlkonzept von Alphacool nicht begeistert.


----------



## DoertyHarry (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und bei EK?


----------



## JakPol (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand am Start, der seine Skylake geköpft hat? Spannender Test von Watercool zu dem Thema, wie die Performance eines aktuelen CPU Kühlers direkt auf dem DIE so abschneidet.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich und n paar freunde haben durchaus bessere temps durch den direktmount... ev haben die iwas falsch gemacht?
ein nicht nahezu perfekt gerader kühler hat hier einen grosen nachteil da durch das abkippen nicht das ganze di ordentlich gekühlt wird... ev ist denen das passiert..


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaub da mal eher watercool


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja ich weis das ich ca 3-5°c pro kern gespart habe...
ev ist der supremacy bei naked mount vesser... ich hab kein dubst nur weis ich das die werte besser sind als mit hs


----------



## JakPol (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast DU denn mit ausgetauschter Wärmeleitpaste und installiertem IHS gegen geprüft oder nur mit der originalen Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vorher war er geköpft (2mal damit es halbwegs vergleichbar ist) und dann w mal ohne hs...
konnte mur 2mal pro machen da ich nimmer genug wlp da hatte (conductonaut)...
und wie gesagt bei mri wurden die temps besser
und is ja nichso als köpfe ivh cpus seit gestern, ich mache das seit ivy und hab bestimmt 70köpfungen hinter mir. also daher vertraue ich meinen werten in der hinsicht, gibt dazu in ami foren auch 1 2 leute die da messungen gemacht haben etc, aber frag nich nachn link, hab das damals vorm naked mount mir durchgelesen...das is schone weile her
wie gesagt ev geht es mit der kühlerstruktur des supremacy evo besser als mit dem von watercool getesteten kühler, wer weis?


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Jemand am Start, der seine Skylake geköpft hat? Spannender Test von Watercool zu dem Thema, wie die Performance eines aktuelen CPU Kühlers direkt auf dem DIE so abschneidet.



Bin da auch anderer Meinung. WK argumentiert hier mit zu einer geringen Fläche bei einer direkten Verbindung von Kühler und Die. Der kupferne HS ist zwar mit ~2mm dicker als die Restbodenstärke eines Wasserkühlers von ~0,5mm, der Kühler besitzt aber durch die größeren Abmessungen über den Sockel hinaus und die Finnenstruktur eine größere Oberfläche zur Wärmeabgabe/ -aufnahme als der HS. Außerdem fallen durch die direkte Verbindung zwei Hindernisse der Wärmeübertragung weg: Die zweite Schicht Wärmeleitmittel und der HS. Zwischen der Wärmequelle Die und dem Wasser stehen im Idealfall LM und der 0,5mm dicke großflächige Kühlerboden.  

WK liefert im Fazit auch gleich die Lösung: Sie fertigen einen anderen angepassten Kühlerboden und möchten dann erneute Messungen durchfüllen. Heißt, es liegt an der Form der Kühlerunterseite und/oder des improvisierten Befestigungsmaterials des verwendeten HK4. Kühler können an der Unterseite konvex oder plan sein. Diese direkte Kühlung wird ja von keinem Hersteller berücksichtigt und muss daher nicht bei allen vorhandenen Kühlern gleich gut funktionieren. Bekommt man die Wärme vom kleineren Die wegen einer ungünstigen Verbindung zwischen Die und Kühler nicht schnell genug weg, fallen die Temperaturen schlechter aus.

Imo kühlt ein an den Die angepasster Kühler besser. WK nutzt die Aktion eher als Marketing:„ Schaut her, die bisherigen Lösungen sind grütze, wir haben allerdings bald die passende Lösung im Angebot“. Beim HK4 lässt sich ja die Unterseite vom Deckel und der Halterung trennen.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Watercool die passende Lösung anbieten will, können wir sie als frühstens Dezember 2017 kaufen


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht nichts, Kaby Lake 2017 und Cannonlake 2018 kommen sicher auch mit der Zahnpasta. Wenn das PCB dann noch dünner ausfällt, wird es richtig spannend .


----------



## Noxxphox (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mitm ek supremacy hab ich wie gesagt mitm naked mount bessere temps, also behaupte ich mal das die struktur optimierter ist (auch wenn ich seeehr bezweifle das es absicht war)


----------



## JakPol (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möglicherweise ist beim supremacy einfach die restbodenstärke deutlich höher. Würde ja mit den schlechteren Leistungen in normaler Montage zusammen passen.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich frag jetzt einfach mal schnell hier, hab grad meinen Aquaero 5 LT bekommen, und bin mir nicht ganz so sicher wegen den Abschlüssen...

Ich hätte quasi meine 5 Lüfter an den radis per y-Kabel an die Fan Eingänge angeschlossen. (Erstes Kabel 2; zweites Kabel 3 Lüfter) Da es aber pwm Lüfter sind wollte ich da jetzt einfach nachfragen ob ich da nun irgendwie einen Denkfehler hab.. oder ich es einfach komplizierter sehen will als es ist. 

Und meine Pumpe D5 über den aquabus High mit dem Aquaero verbinden?


----------



## sok904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also nur der Anschluss Nummer 4 ist ein PWM Anschluss. Also alle PWM Lüfter da dran. Alles andere funktioniert nicht so richtig gut.

Beachte: Die maximale Belastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt 19,8 W (1,65 A bei 12V)

Pumpe ist richtig ja.


----------



## chischko (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh das könnte eng werden wegen der Leistungsaufnahme. Welche Lüfter hast Du denn verbaut?  Ich würde den Weg über einen PWM Fan Hub gehen, wie z.B. diesen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute die Blende für die 4 grossen Lüfter für meinen Mora 3 420 LT bekommen aber ich bekomme ihn nicht montiert. 
Kann es sein das die Blende nur auf der Vorderseite passt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch mit einem entsprechenden Adapterkabel einfach alle Lüfter den Strom vom Netzteil ziehen lassen, dann ist die Leistungsaufnahme vom aquaero nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## Thaurial (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab heute die Blende für die 4 grossen Lüfter für meinen Mora 3 420 LT bekommen aber ich bekomme ihn nicht
> montiert.
> Kann es sein das die Blende nur auf der Vorderseite passt?



Die hier? Watercool MO-RA3 42  Blende fur 18 -23  mm Lufter | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



> "Eine beidseitige Montage ist ebenfalls möglich."





Bisl abseits Deiner Frage, aber bringt der 420er einen großen Mehrwert zum 360er MoRa? Überlege mir einen zu kaufen, der preisliche Untschied hält sich ja im Rahmen..

Welche Lüfter baust Du da drauf?


----------



## sok904 (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guckst du hier:
Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool

Hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Die hier? Watercool MO-RA3 42 Blende fur 18-23 mm Lufter | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau die Blende.
Als Lüfter nehme ich Bitfenix Spectre 230mm (nicht die Pro-Variante > zu laut).

Der 420 hat mehr Kühlfläche:
360 = 9x120
420 ~ 12x120

Nachtrag:
Das komische ist auf der Rückseite sind zwei abgekantete Bleche zu lang (3mm damit es passt) und von den Befestigungsschrauben könnte ich die beiden mittleren auf jeder Seite gar nicht montieren weil schlicht kein Gewinde im Mora zum festschrauben vorhanden ist, also nur am den Ecken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte mir bitte einer erklären wie ich die Blende montiert bekomme?
Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, den so wie in der Anleitung des MoRa bekomme ich die alten Halter nicht raus > Nieten aufbohren?


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann ich auf aquatuning ein Produkt bewerten (1-5 Sterne)? Ich habe mich angemeldet, allerdings kann ich nirgends eine Bewertung abgeben.


----------



## buxtehude (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei anderen seiten ist es so: du kaufst etwas online (bei der sog. auftragsseite), dann kommt eine email mit der bitte einer bewertung bei ekomi, diese wird dann bei der auftragsseite (von ekomi) übertragen/übernommen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann hoffe ich mal, dass da noch eine E-Mail kommt. Die Artikel sind schon bei mir eingetroffen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte einer erklären wie ich die Blende montiert bekomme?
> Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, den so wie in der Anleitung des MoRa bekomme ich die alten Halter nicht raus > Nieten aufbohren?



Könnte eine Verwechslung beim Radiator vorliegen? Der Mora 3 420 müsste die gleichen verschraubten Lüfterhalter haben, wie der Mora 3 360. Vernietet wurde dagegen der Mora 3 9x140.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sok904 schrieb:


> Also nur der Anschluss Nummer 4 ist ein PWM Anschluss. Also alle PWM Lüfter da dran. Alles andere funktioniert nicht so richtig gut.
> 
> Beachte: Die maximale Belastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt 19,8 W (1,65 A bei 12V)
> 
> Pumpe ist richtig ja.



hmm ok dann müsste ich alle 5 Lüfter an den einen PWM anschluß stecken. Verwende übrigens NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS.  (1,44 W Leistungsaufnahme) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte eigentlich ich könnte die Lüfter auch an die 3Pin Fananschlüße hängen, und die werden dann einfach über die Spannung geregelt? Ist leider noch Neuland für mich, deshalb kann das auch absoluter Schwachsinn sein. 



chischko schrieb:


> Puh das könnte eng werden wegen der Leistungsaufnahme. Welche Lüfter hast Du denn verbaut?  Ich würde den Weg über einen PWM Fan Hub gehen, wie z.B. diesen.



Und wenn das so nicht funktioniert ist das vlt von chischko die beste Alternative.. alle Lüfter an den Hub dran, und dann ein Kabel an den Aquaero?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Könnte eine Verwechslung beim Radiator vorliegen? Der Mora 3 420 müsste die gleichen verschraubten Lüfterhalter haben, wie der Mora 3 360. Vernietet wurde dagegen der Mora 3 9x140.


Das sind also der Mora 3 420 und der Mora 3 9x140 zwei verschiedene Produkte > dann werd ich also entweder die Nieten aufbohren müssen oder die Blende anpassen.


----------



## buxtehude (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> hmm ok dann müsste ich alle 5 Lüfter an den einen PWM anschluss stecken. Verwende übrigens NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS.  (1,44 W Leistungsaufnahme)...


ja, das geht locker (5x1,44w=7,2w), also alle 5 lüfter an den pwm anschluss stecken


----------



## chischko (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> hmm ok dann müsste ich alle 5 Lüfter an den einen PWM anschluß stecken. Verwende übrigens NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS.  (1,44 W Leistungsaufnahme)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, nur wenn Du schon PWM Lüfter hast solltest du dieses Feature auch nutzen  
Wie Du an dem Bild deutlich erkennst sind nur FAN1-3 mit 3 Pins (spannungsreguliert), FAN4 ist PWM reguliert. 
Mit dem Hub hast Du halt den Vorteil, dass der Kabelwust etwas reduziert wird und einen zentralen Ansteckplatz für die Lüfter hast. Ich würde es via Hub machen, aber jede andere der vorgeschlagenen Ideen geht ebenfalls. 

Mit 1,44W Leistungsaufnahme kannste natürlich alle 5 auf einmal an den PWM Ausgang des Aquaero hängen, aber halt mit entsprechendem Kabelsalat. Überlast wirste keine erfahren und wenn Du den Passivkühler oder gar gleich den WaKü-Kühlkörper genommen hast auch keine zu große Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich probier das nun erstmal so "mit Kabelsalat" aus, und werde dann aber noch auf die elegantere Lösung mit dem Hub zurückgreifen. Habs halt doch gern etwas ordentlicher.

Danke euch für die Hilfe! Beim ersten mal wenn man sowas benutzt fragt man halt doch lieber mal nochmal nach, wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat.


----------



## chischko (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Wieso nicht gleich ordentlich?^^ ... Die Kabel müsstest Du wohl auch erst bestellen und dann umschwenken wäre nur teuerer und (temporär) unordentlich...


----------



## Krolgosh (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 weil ich noch 2 3er Y-Kabel rumliegen hab, das heißt ich kann es gleich so probieren. 
Während ich auf die Lieferung des hubs warte


----------



## chischko (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, ok! Dann macht's Sinn


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

frage: muss ich beim reinigen des mora360lt irgendwas besonders beachten, was bei kleineren radiatoren nicht zum problem werden kann? ich bekomme da kaum dest. wasser und cilit bang rein. es ist jeweils ein anschluss auf jeder seite offen.


----------



## chischko (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieso? Einfach so viel wie rein geht rein kippen, beide Anschlüsse schließen, bissl rum drehen, bissl was nachkippen und wieder verschließen und bissl schütteln ... Vorgang wiederholen bis einiges an Reinigungsmittel drin ist und dann einfach hin und her, auf den Kolf und sonstwie schütteln und dann ausleeren, nachspülen und gut is


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab die Blende jetzt montiert > sie hat Bekanntschaft mit Säge, Zange und Feile gemacht. 
Den Mora selber hab ich nicht angerührt sprich die Halter von den 140-Lüftern drin gelassen. 

Aktuell heize ich mit allem was ich habe (1090T, 780 Poseidon, 2X E5-2687W, Titan X) mit maximalen OC das Wasser auf > bei 32,5°C mit 26,5°C Raumtemperatur scheint Ende zu sein. 


Noch ne Frage:
Hat jemand ne schlaue Idee wie ich bei den Riesenlüfter (Bitfenix Spectre 230mm) das Thema Staubfilter anpacken soll? 
 Ich hab leider keine entsprechend grosse Lüfterfilter gefunden.


----------



## buxtehude (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nylonstrumpfhose (ja, im ernst)


----------



## Noxxphox (4. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

funktioniert einwandfrei mit nylonstrumpfhosen, hab ich vor meinem 900d wo filter an den relevanten stellen dabei sind auch jahrelang gemacht^^ 
man brucht bissl visman den dreh raus hat das es schön glattt und ordentlich ist aber es funzt einwandfrei


----------



## iAcki (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GuMo Gemeinde,

weiß zufällig einer von euch wie fest ich den Glaskörper vom Aquainlet Pro ziehen muss? Ich hatte da gestern beim Aufbau irgendwie kein besonders gutes Gefühl und habe dann erst den schwarzen Deckel angezogen und als das nicht mehr ging, hab ich noch den Glaskörper zusätzlich festgehalten und dann weitergedreht. Hört sich jetzt brutal an, war es aber nicht. Hab halt vorsichtig so lange gedreht, bis es gefühlt stramm war oder muss man das nur leicht anziehen? Ich hab da halt ech ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich das nur leicht festziehe. Ohhh man, wieso geht der Glaskörper raus und nicht nur der Deckel, würde doch auch reichen. Naja, jedenfalls hab ich jetzt das Gefühl, dass ich es zu fest gemacht hab. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde das Glas nur hand warm anziehen (mit einer Hand) bevor es "reißt"


----------



## Krolgosh (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten morgen,

hab nochmal ne kleine Frage zum Aquaero.. und zwar die USB Verbindung zum MB. Hab im Manual vom MB nachgelesen wie rum genau ich den reinstecken muss, damit auch ja nichts schief geht.
Tja, jetzt hab ich 2 USB2.0 Anschlüße aufm MB und beide mit unterschiedlicher Belegung, bzw mit unterschiedlicher Bezeichnung. Kann mir jemand sagen der sich damit auskennt wo ich ihn nun reinstecken soll, oder isses sogar egal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts im Bild die Beschreibung ausm Aquaero Handbuch, links die vom MB. Mich irritiert eben das P12-/P12+ und das P14-/P14+... Aufm Aquaero steht ja nur D-/D+....


----------



## ConCAD (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist beim Mainboard nur eine laufende Durchnummerierung der Datenleitungen. Solange du also den USB-Stecker richtig orientiert verbindest, ist es egal, welchen Port du verwendest.


----------



## chischko (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> hab nochmal ne kleine Frage zum Aquaero.. und zwar die USB Verbindung  zum MB. Hab im Manual vom MB nachgelesen wie rum genau ich den  reinstecken muss, damit auch ja nichts schief geht.
> Tja, jetzt hab ich 2 USB2.0 Anschlüße aufm MB und beide mit  unterschiedlicher Belegung, bzw mit unterschiedlicher Bezeichnung. Kann  mir jemand sagen der sich damit auskennt wo ich ihn nun reinstecken  soll, oder isses sogar egal?
> ...



Du hast insgesamt 4 USB 2.0 Anschlüsse auf deinem MB: 11, 12, 13 und 14, die heißen einfach so. 
5V ist die 5 Volt Spannungsversorgung, P11 und P11+ kann man sich quasi als die "Datenleitungen" (Fachbegriff fehlt mir) vorstellen und GND ist die Masseleitung.  
P12 und P14 etc. sind nur die Bezeichnungen/Namen der Pins, mehr nicht. Es ist egal wo du ihn reinsteckst (nicht doppeldeutig verstehen! ) solange du ihn richtig rum reinsteckst:
Rot muss auf USB 5V und schwarz natürlich auf GND (Ground/Masse). Ob Du nun die obere oder untere Reihe deiner USB 2.0 Header auf dem MB verwendest macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Krolgosh (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch beiden. 

Dann sind hier alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, und ich werd ihn einfach mal reinstecken.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Plus und Minus Bezeichnung sollte man beiden Datenleitungen auch nicht verwechseln, da aber die Reihenfolge der Datenpins zwischen 5V und Masse beim Aquaero dieselbe ist, macht man das im Normalfall ohnehin nicht falsch. Die Kabelfarben bei USB-Kabeln sind eigentlich auch genormt, aber leider gibt´s auch immer mal Kabelhersteller die sich nicht dran halten, oder es werden aus optischen gründen nur schwarze Kable o. Ä. verwendet. Die mitgelieferten Kabel sollten aber den richtigen Farbcode haben.


----------



## sok904 (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden.
> 
> Dann sind hier alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, und ich werd ihn einfach mal reinstecken.


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's aktuell wieder einen Rabattcode bei Aquatuning??


----------



## buxtehude (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du den newsletter dort abonniert? der soll ein mal monatlich einen code enthalten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, für gewaltige 5%


----------



## Noxxphox (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

xD na denn muss ich sofort bestelln 
ma schaum ev hol ich mir die tage schonmal die schnellkuplungen das ich mit denen etwas rumbasteln kann^^


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5% ist besser als nichts ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo kla aber wenn ich die schnellkuplungen diesen monat eh bestellen wollte, kann ich auch das angebot der 5% mitnehmen...
bei meinem warenkorb macht das wahrscheinlich keine 5€ aus, aber wennman sparen kann (ohne an der qualität zu sparen) warum nicht?^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich war für meinen Mora360 auf der Suche nach günstigeren Lüftern und bin mit den Scythe Slip Stream 120 DB  500rpm (SY1225DB12SL) sehr zufrieden. Bei dem geringen Druck war ich etwas unsicher, aber 10cm hinter dem Mora ist noch ein Luftzug gut mit der Handfläche wahrnehmbar. Die Farben sind auch eher unauffällig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer seine Lüfter mit diesen Adapter Phobya 4Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Splitter versorgen möchte sollte wissen, dass die Lüfter offensichtlich nicht mit 12V angesteuert werden. Die oben erwähnten Scythe laufen darüber nicht an, andere Lüfter mit 1500 U/min (12V) drehen sich deutlich langsamer. Ich muss am Montag mit dem Händler noch klären ob der Adapter nur defekt ist oder ein entsprechenden Hinweis inder Artikelbeschreibung/Datenblatt nur vergessen wurde. Ich musste daher improvisieren und Kabelmanagement ist vorerst nicht möglich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Eiszapfen gefallen mir sehr gut, nur ist die Verbindung nach dem Öffnen nicht tropfenfrei. Mich stört das nicht, andere schon. Man sollte sich darüber vor einem Kauf bewusst sein.


----------



## Ulami (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo!

Sagt mal gibts eigentlich ein "professionelles" oder erprobtes Logitech G15 (etc) Applet für die Aquasuite? Ich hab auf die schnelle nur DIY Anleitungen gefunden.

Würd mir gern die Wassertemperatur und ihren Verlauf direkt auf dem Tastaturdisplay anzeigen lassen.


----------



## illousion (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand wo Ich Metall Schottverschraubungen mit ner Laenge von mindestens 35mm (Sodass ich durch nen 30mm dickes Holzbrett durch komme) herbekomme?
Sie sollten schwarz oder silbern sein 
Die von Alphacool z.B. sind naemlich n Stueck zu kurz :c


----------



## Noxxphox (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

keine ahnungs obs dickere gibt, aber wiso nimmst du da zwischendrin nicht einfach einen extender um die kuplung um die fehlende lönge zu erweitern?
oder funktioniert das bei deinem vorhaben aufgrund des aufbaus/ der idee nicht?


----------



## buxtehude (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könntest auch ein stück metall oder schlauch durchführen, dann von innen und außen jeweils eine g1/4 schottverschraubung anbringen.


----------



## illousion (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> keine ahnungs obs dickere gibt, aber wiso nimmst du da zwischendrin nicht einfach einen extender um die kuplung um die fehlende lönge zu erweitern?
> oder funktioniert das bei deinem vorhaben aufgrund des aufbaus/ der idee nicht?



Das einfach viel zu kompliziert dafuer, dass ich da 3cm Holz ueberbruecken will 



buxtehude schrieb:


> könntest auch ein stück metall oder schlauch durchführen, dann von innen und außen jeweils eine g1/4 schottverschraubung anbringen.



Am ebsten waehre wohl ein Rohr mit 1/4" IG o:
Aber dafuer braeuchte man ja Werkzeug etc... Gibts das nicht irgendwo fertig? :c


----------



## JakPol (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mit nem großen Forstnerbohrer ein Stück Material weggenommen, so dass die verbleibende Materialstärke kleiner als die Länge des Schotts war, und dann da drin in der Mitte das Loch für das Schott selber gesetzt. War auf der Innenseite hässlich, aber funktionierte.


----------



## illousion (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich hab mit nem großen Forstnerbohrer ein Stück Material weggenommen, so dass die verbleibende Materialstärke kleiner als die Länge des Schotts war, und dann da drin in der Mitte das Loch für das Schott selber gesetzt. War auf der Innenseite hässlich, aber funktionierte.



Das habe ich auch schon mal woanders gemacht, wuerde aber meinen Schreibtisch ungerne so sehr verunstalten


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey!
Mal eine Frage, die bestimmt schonmal gestellt wurde, aber es beschäftigt mich grad.
Bei Boards wie beim MSI Z170 Gaming M5 oder ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger... wenn ich die CPU mit Wasser kühle - brauchen die Mosfets auch Wasserkühler? Es geht um einen CPU-Takt ca. 4,5 GHz und die Situation, dass viel Radiatorfläche vorhanden ist (420+280 im Define S) - die Lüfter also nur sehr langsam drehen und nicht viel Luftzug im Gehäuse herrscht (kein Lüfter an der Gehäuserückseite, Platz ist zu wenig wegen dem 420mm Radiator). Reicht da die Passivkühlung?

Und unabhängig davon - gibt es außer den Monoblocks von EK und Thermaltake (finde beide ziemlich hässlich und überladen) Mosfet-Kühler für die Boards? Habe bislang keine gefunden, passen vielleicht die universellen von anfi-tec?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Krolgosh (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst du nicht, hab ich genauso laufen gehabt.. auch in einem define s.  sogar auf 4,7GHz.

Ich hab mir aber nun den monoblock von ekwb geholt... Nur wegen der Optik.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

müssen tust du die mosfets nicht mit wasserkühen, die beschweren sich aber nicht wenn dus tust^^
kann das oc potenzial geringfügig steigernhab ich mal gelesen, obs stimmt weis ich nicht, bei mir hats nichts gebracht (habs auch aus anderen gründen gemacht)
bei skylake könnte es sich bemerkbar machenw enn du an das maximums der mosfets kommst, das sie unteren niedrigeren temps die spannung stabiler halten, aber dafür müsstest du n bissl mehr spannung und taiktprügeln betreiben als du mit wakü hinbekommst nehme ich an (auser die mosfets sind viel zu wenige)


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja maximalstes OC-Potential ist erstmal nicht das entscheidende, wenn ich benchen will, nehme ich flüssigen Stickstoff und da frieren die MOSFETs eh zu. Ca 4,5 GHz im Alltag reichen für alles was ich spiele und arbeite. Wollte bloß fragen, ob eine Gefahr besteht, dass die MOSFETs irgendwie abrauchen könnten bei geringem bzw. gar keinem Luftzug. Das passiert also nicht?
Das Maxmius VIII Formula wäre super mit der integrierten Wakü für die Spannungswandler. Kostet mir aber dann doch ein bisschen zu viel.


----------



## JakPol (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hey!
> Mal eine Frage, die bestimmt schonmal gestellt wurde, aber es beschäftigt mich grad.
> Bei Boards wie beim MSI Z170 Gaming M5 oder ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger... wenn ich die CPU mit Wasser kühle - brauchen die Mosfets auch Wasserkühler? Es geht um einen CPU-Takt ca. 4,5 GHz und die Situation, dass viel Radiatorfläche vorhanden ist (420+280 im Define S) - die Lüfter also nur sehr langsam drehen und nicht viel Luftzug im Gehäuse herrscht (kein Lüfter an der Gehäuserückseite, Platz ist zu wenig wegen dem 420mm Radiator). Reicht da die Passivkühlung?
> 
> ...


Bei meinem jetzigen AMD System (1,45VCore) habe ich auf der Rückseite des Motherboards Foliensensoren für die Temperatur. Auf der Rückseite der VRMs wird es circa 107°C warm, wenn ich prime95 laufen lasse. Das ist mir denn doch ETWAS viel, selbst wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Foliensensoren relativ ungenau sind. Deshalb werde ich mir für mein geplantes Skylake System (auch mit nem Ranger) definitiv einen Wasserkühler für die MOSFETs holen. 

WATERCOOL ist genau da grade dran. Es wird ein einzielner Kühlkörper werden, der in Form eines L beide VRM-Bänke des Ranger und Hero abdeckt. Veröffentlichung der Basisvarianten (Kupfer, POM, Acryl) ist ziemlich sicher noch im März, die vernickelte Variante könnte evtl noch bis Anfang April auf sich warten lassen. Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Bei meinem jetzigen AMD System (1,45VCore) habe ich auf der Rückseite des Motherboards Foliensensoren für die Temperatur. Auf der Rückseite der VRMs wird es circa 107°C warm, wenn ich prime95 laufen lasse. Das ist mir denn doch ETWAS viel, selbst wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Foliensensoren relativ ungenau sind. Deshalb werde ich mir für mein geplantes Skylake System (auch mit nem Ranger) definitiv einen Wasserkühler für die MOSFETs holen.
> 
> WATERCOOL ist genau da grade dran. Es wird ein einzielner Kühlkörper werden, der in Form eines L beide VRM-Bänke des Ranger und Hero abdeckt. Veröffentlichung der Basisvarianten (Kupfer, POM, Acryl) ist ziemlich sicher noch im März, die vernickelte Variante könnte evtl noch bis Anfang April auf sich warten lassen. Ich freu mich schon drauf



Wow, Danke dir für den Link! Genau sowas habe ich gesucht, das ist episch!


----------



## the_leon (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fürs Ranger bastelt Watercool welche. Bin drüber gestolpert als ich auf Suche nach nem schönem Kühler für meine Zukünftige 980 war. News | Watercool - Wasserkuhlung made in Germany


----------



## JakPol (6. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theLamer schrieb:


> Wow, Danke dir für den Link! Genau sowas habe ich gesucht, das ist episch!



Ich werd mir fürs neue System auch nen vernickelten Heatkiller IV holen, daneben dann der ebenso schöne vernickelte VRM Kühler (und geilerweise aus der MB-X Reihe, das heißt, mit vernickelter Bodenplatte) - ich glaube, das wird eine sehr sehr geile Optik. Die nächste Grafikkarte bekommt dann auch einen der neuen XL Blöcke, und dann ist alles schön aus einem Guß


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen bei meiner Eisdecke Plexi für die D5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar sind mir nachdem ich die LED für die Beleuchtung angebracht habe aufgefallen das an den im Bild markierten Stellen ganz ganz feine Risse zu sehen sind. Vorallem an den Anschraublöchern vom Stanfuß. Kann man auf dem Bild erahnen, ein besseres davon habe ich gerade nicht. 
Und eben an der einen Verschlußschraube auch....

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das irgendwie ein Problem darstellt oder nicht? Hab extra beim montieren aufgepasst die Schrauben wirklich nicht zu fest zu ziehen.. eben weil Plexiglas ja doch recht empfindlich sein kann.

Was meint ihr, besteht Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## sok904 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei der Verschlussschraube kann ichs nicht erkennen, aber an der Halterung kann man die kleinen feinen Risse sehen.
Sieht tatsächlich nach Spannungsrissen aus, was auf eine zu feste Montage schließen lässt.
Aber wenn du die nicht so fest angezogen hast ist das natürlich echt Mist.
Mach mal bessere Fotos davon (Nahaufnahme) und zeig das mal Eddy oder schick die Bilder an den Support von AC. 
Bedenklich scheinen die Risse jetzt auf den ersten Blick eigentlich nicht, aber ohne Nahaufnahme ist das schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo mach ich wenn ich daheim bin. 

Ja normal kenn ich das eben auch nur von zu fest angezogenen Schrauben.. aber wie gesagt, eigentlich sehr vorsichtig angezogen. Ist auch nur auf einer Seite der Standfüße, die andere nicht.

Ich hab momentan einfach ein Händchen für Hardware..


----------



## sok904 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wundert mich schon ein wenig das mit den Haarrissen, wenn ich mir überlege wie fest ich meine Verschlussschrauben auf meinem AC Laing Top angezogen habe. Da ist nicht ein Hauch von einem Riss zu erkennen und ich bin recht unsanft manchmal was das angeht.
Bist du dir denn sicher, dass nicht eventuell vorher schon was dran war oder hast du das kontrolliert?
Sonst eventuell ein Montags Teil erwischt was bei der Qualitätskontrolle durchgerutscht ist oder so. Aber kennt man ja eigentlich von AC nicht das die schlechte Quali machen. Ist mir zumindest persönlich noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich jetzt zu 100% nicht sagen ob die schon drin gewesen sind, aber ich denke das wäre mir Aufgefallen.

Bei mir ist eigentlich genau das Gegenteil, bin bei Plexi-Teilen immer übervorsichtig.  Ich werde mal Bilder machen, und mal schaun was Eddy dazu sagt.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wir hier grad dabei sind... ich hatte doch auch Probleme das mir meine D5 VPP655 nicht vom Aquaero in der Aquasuite erkannt wurde. Sollte doch Prinzipiell vollkommen egal sein welche Pumpe da dran hängt?

Ich frag nur weil es ja auch direkt eine D5 von Aquacomputer gibt mit einem ausgewiesenen Aquabus Ausgang. Guckst du hier

Da merkt man halt noch den Anfänger.  Aber schön was man auf die kurze Zeit hier nicht alles dazulernen kann.


----------



## sok904 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na die Pumpe kommt an den PWM Asugang und der Molex Stecker ans Netzteil. Erkennen tut das Aquaero die Pumpe nur im Sinne des Drehzahlsignals. Hat ja keine Aquabus Schnittstelle und keine entsprechende Elektronik die ein Auslesen der Pumpenaktivität ermöglichen würde.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das meinte ich, den PWM Stecker an den Aquabus High Anschluß dann müsste er ja zumindest das Signal bekommen damit ich diese dann Regeln kann. 

So hatte ich das zuminest verstanden und dachte das müsste so auch gehen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein...
Der PWM Stecker kommt an den PWM Anschluss des Aqueros (Lüfteranschluss Nr. 4)
An den Aquabus kann man nur Aquabusgeräte anschließen.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ähm... oh man. Ich hab das in der Beschreibung echt so aufgefasst....

[edit] Wenn ich den Gedanken nun aber Weiterführe, und ich die Pumpe an den PWM Anschluß des Aquaero hänge, macht das ja aber wenig Sinn... da Hängen meine PWM Radi-Lüfter dran. 

Kann ich die Pumpe gleich wieder normal über das MB laufen lassen und da regulieren. 

Habt ihr euch am Anfang eurer WK Zeit auch so doof gestellt?


----------



## sok904 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jupp. Vor allem beim Aquaero. Die vielen Funktionen sind zum Teil ziemlich verwirrend und die verschiedenen Anschlüsse helfen einem dabei auch nicht. Ich verstehe das Ding teilweise immer noch nicht.


----------



## bennySB (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Häng die Pumpe einfach am besten irgendwo dran wo du sie einmal einstellst, sodass sie so leise wie möglich ist und so schnell läuft wie nötig.
Sobald das erledigt ist, hast mit der Pumpe nix mehr am Hut^^


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Häng die Pumpe einfach am besten irgendwo dran wo du sie einmal einstellst, sodass sie so leise wie möglich ist und so schnell läuft wie nötig.
> Sobald das erledigt ist, hast mit der Pumpe nix mehr am Hut^^



Jo so werde ich das nun auch Handhaben.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Konnte gerade Bilder von meiner Eisdecke machen, und denke da sieht man die feinen Risse recht gut.  Falls es wen interessiert...

(Bin schon mit Eddy in Kontakt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WTF?!? Ist bzw. war das ein neues Produkt?


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3 Monate Alt, und ich bin echt vorsichtig beim Schrauben gewesen.. ja keine Schraube zu fest angezogen. Weil ich da bei Plexiglas echt schiss hab... -.-


----------



## Narbennarr (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier grad dabei sind... ich hatte doch auch Probleme das mir meine D5 VPP655 nicht vom Aquaero in der Aquasuite erkannt wurde. Sollte doch Prinzipiell vollkommen egal sein welche Pumpe da dran hängt?
> 
> Ich frag nur weil es ja auch direkt eine D5 von Aquacomputer gibt mit einem ausgewiesenen Aquabus Ausgang. Guckst du hier
> 
> Da merkt man halt noch den Anfänger.  Aber schön was man auf die kurze Zeit hier nicht alles dazulernen kann.



Die D5 PWM Pumpen anderer Hersteller funktionieren nicht an aquaero, da sie nicht über eine Intel konforme PWM Spezifikation verfügen. Nur die D5 von aquacomputer ist dort regelbar


----------



## illousion (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe da mal ne Frage... kann ich Plexiglas einfach mit nem normalen Gewinderbohrer bearbeiten?

Und kenn jemand sich mit dem G1/4" Gewinde aus?
Kernlochmass ist angegeben als 11.8mm, kann ich mit diesem (EVENTUS Einschnittgewindebohrer, DIN 5157 HSS G1/4 2182 | www.crowdshop.eu) Bohrer trotzdem nen nutzbares Gewinde in ein Plexirohr mit 12mm innendurchmesser bohren?

Der Plan ist, dass ich in ein Plexirohr von beiden Seiten ein Gewinde bohre und dort Anschluesse anschraube


----------



## chischko (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage... kann ich Plexiglas einfach mit nem normalen Gewinderbohrer bearbeiten?
> 
> Und kenn jemand sich mit dem G1/4" Gewinde aus?
> Kernlochmass ist angegeben als 11.8mm, kann ich mit diesem (EVENTUS Einschnittgewindebohrer, DIN 5157 HSS G1/4 2182 | www.crowdshop.eu) Bohrer trotzdem nen nutzbares Gewinde in ein Plexirohr mit 12mm innendurchmesser bohren?
> ...



Also wenn Du es langsam machst und mit der Hand und ggf. noch nen Schneidöl verwendest denke ich sollte das möglich sein. Ja!
Aber probieren geht hier über studieren. Die größte Gefahr sehe ich dabei, dass das Material halt reist.


----------



## bennySB (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja das Problem ist eher, dass das Gewinde zu wenig Material am Ende hat, da ja das Loch größer gebohrt wird als nötig. 

Kauf dir lieber nen Bohrer z.b. Hier Rollgewalzte Spiralbohrer HSS und da dann auch nen Gewindebohrer dazu


----------



## illousion (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist eher, dass das Gewinde zu wenig Material am Ende hat, da ja das Loch größer gebohrt wird als nötig.
> 
> Kauf dir lieber nen Bohrer z.b. Hier Rollgewalzte Spiralbohrer HSS und da dann auch nen Gewindebohrer dazu



Ich will ja in die Stirnseite des Rohres nen Gewinde, also da, wo schon nen Loch ist. Ich nehme mir ein 16/12mm Rohr und da soll dann ein Gewinde rein 

Dachte die 0.2mm liegen vllt in der Toleranz wenn man das Gewinde eh nicht all zu sehr belastet :o


----------



## bennySB (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, naja es kann klappen. 
Du musst dann nur wirklich aufpassen, dass du die Verschraubungen auf keinen Fall zu stark ansiehst. Dabei können leicht die Gewindegänge brechen, nimm dann zusätzlich noch Teflon mit dazu.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem 12mm Kernloch funktioniert das bei PMMA sogar noch besser und mit weniger Risiko als mit dem korrekten Kernlochdurchmesser. Das fertige Gewinde trägt auch gut genug. Hab schon viele G1/4"-Gewinde in 12mm Kernlöcher geschnitten (hauptsächlich in POM aber auch in PMMA). Obwohl ich sogar einen 11,8mm Kernlochbohrer besitze, kann ich bei Kunststoffen nur zu 12mm Kernlochdurchmesser raten. In Kupfer, Messing oder Alu kann man auch mit 11,8mm bohren. 
Bei PMMA solltest du auf jeden Fall Schneidöl verwenden und äußerst behutsam arbeiten. Wenn du fertig bist solltest du das fertige Teil tempern. Dieser Schritt ist sehr wichtig, wenn das Ganze lange halten und später nicht im Betrieb nicht reißen soll.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die pumpe als solche kann halt nur über aquabus erkannt werden. Sonst ist es für die aquasuite einfach nur irgendein Gerät, ob nun pumpe oder Lüfter kann so nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## illousion (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mit einem 12mm Kernloch funktioniert das bei PMMA sogar noch besser und mit weniger Risiko als mit dem korrekten Kernlochdurchmesser. Das fertige Gewinde trägt auch gut genug. Hab schon viele G1/4"-Gewinde in 12mm Kernlöcher geschnitten (hauptsächlich in POM aber auch in PMMA). Obwohl ich sogar einen 11,8mm Kernlochbohrer besitze, kann ich bei Kunststoffen nur zu 12mm Kernlochdurchmesser raten. In Kupfer, Messing oder Alu kann man auch mit 11,8mm bohren.
> Bei PMMA solltest du auf jeden Fall Schneidöl verwenden und äußerst behutsam arbeiten. Wenn du fertig bist solltest du das fertige Teil tempern. Dieser Schritt ist sehr wichtig, wenn das Ganze lange halten und später nicht im Betrieb nicht reißen soll.



Danke, Senpai 

Kann ich denn nen Standardbohrer (der verlinkte) benutzen?
Welches Schneidoel empfiehlst du?

Denkst du das Gewinde ist robust genug, sodass ich wenn ich ein Anschluss einschraube der Dichtring stark genug drangedrueckt wird? 

Danke fuer deine Hilfe 



Ich traue Plastik da nicht so ueber den Weg


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Kann ich denn nen Standardbohrer (der verlinkte) benutzen?


Ich würde einen geschliffenen und evtl. TiN-beschichteten statt eines rollgewalzten Bohrers nehmen, aber wenn das passende Kernloch in dem Rohr ohnehin schon da ist, erübrigt sich der Bohrer ja.


illousion schrieb:


> Welches Schneidoel empfiehlst du?


Ein säurefreies Schneidöl wäre nicht schlecht . 



illousion schrieb:


> Denkst du das Gewinde ist robust genug, sodass ich wenn ich ein Anschluss einschraube der Dichtring stark genug drangedrueckt wird?


Jep, sonst wär´s ja auch ziemlich witzlos .



illousion schrieb:


> Ich traue Plastik da nicht so ueber den Weg


Nenn es  statt "Plastik" einfach Kunststoff oder noch besser bei seinem chemischen Namen und schon kommt es dir das Ganze solider und professioneller vor


----------



## Krolgosh (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Von was für einer redest du? Meine D5 PWM hängen am PWM-Lüfter-Ausgang.


Ich vermute der aquabus High Ausgang.  das war eben mein Irrtum was ich dachte... Am pwm Ausgang geht es ja.


----------



## illousion (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ich würde einen geschliffenen und evtl. TiN-beschichteten statt eines rollgewalzten Bohrers nehmen, aber wenn das passende Kernloch in dem Rohr ohnehin schon da ist, erübrigt sich der Bohrer ja.



Ich meinte damit den gewinderschneider  
Leider liegt mir der fachliche Terminus nicht so, hatte nur ne drittel Elektronikerausbildung 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein säurefreies Schneidöl wäre nicht schlecht .



Damit alleine komme ich nciht weiter 
Kann ich irgendwas benutzen, was man evtl heir hat (WD40, o.Ae.) oder sollte ich mir was spezielles anschaffen?



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nenn es  statt "Plastik" einfach Kunststoff oder noch besser bei seinem chemischen Namen und schon kommt es dir das Ganze solider und professioneller vor





Wie war nochmal die Essenz der organischen Chemie? - Carbon is a Whore.  

Edit: 





Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Bei Acryl/Plexi funktioniert sehr gut Spülmittel, zum bohren und Gewinde schneiden.


 Tatsaechlich? :o


----------



## bennySB (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieder was dazu gelernt mit dem Durchmesser bei Kunststoffen. 

Spülmittel geht wirklich, haben die Schlosser damals in meiner Ausbildung auch viel benutzt.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit den gewinderschneider


 Den verlinkten kann man nehmen. Noch besser arbeitet sich´s meiner Erfahrung nach mit spiralförmigen Maschinegewindebohrern wie diesem: BAER HSSE Maschinengewindebohrer - 35° RSP - G 1/4 x 19  - DIN 5156



illousion schrieb:


> Damit alleine komme ich nciht weiter
> Kann ich irgendwas benutzen, was man evtl heir hat (WD40, o.Ae.) oder sollte ich mir was spezielles anschaffen?


WD40 ist dafür ungeeignet. Wenn du aber nicht extra was kaufen willst, kannst du aber auch gut den Tipp von Liquid-Chilling annehmen. Das geht auch ganz passabel und Spüli lässt sich auch einfacher wieder vom Werkstück entfernen.


----------



## illousion (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann erneut vielen Dank  (auch dir Liquid-Chilling  )

Somit waere das Problem bzgl. Schott mit entsprechenden Laengen geloest 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch zwischen Klausurvorbereitungen (ich hasse Neurobiologie.. Da war selbst Mathe I schoener  ), zocken und Animes Zeit finden am Projekt weiter zu machen


----------



## illousion (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unfassbar, da kauft man n bisschen Plexirohr nen Kuehler fuern Aquaero, 4 Fittings, nen Gewindeschneider und ist schon wieder 70 Euronen los, WaKu + Student ist ungesund 

Wie schaffen das diese Menschen die sich fuer 400 eine zusammenstellen?


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab als lehrling mit allen spielereien kanpp 1k hingelegt 
hab aber auch lange drauf gespart^^ hätte als schüler schon damit angefangen, aber meine eltern weigerten sich das zu sponern 

n kumpel von mir ist auch student und hat sich ne wakü für glaub auch knapp 800€ zusammengebastelt... er hat halt ordentlich nebenbei gejobt, dann ist das locker drinne


----------



## Thaiminater (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich hab als lehrling mit allen spielereien kanpp 1k hingelegt
> hab aber auch lange drauf gespart^^ hätte als schüler schon damit angefangen, aber meine eltern weigerten sich das zu sponern
> 
> n kumpel von mir ist auch student und hat sich ne wakü für glaub auch knapp 800€ zusammengebastelt... er hat halt ordentlich nebenbei gejobt, dann ist das locker drinne



Für was hat man Omas  so werd ich auch meine Finanzieren + Ferienjob


----------



## illousion (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich hab als lehrling mit allen spielereien kanpp 1k hingelegt
> hab aber auch lange drauf gespart^^ hätte als schüler schon damit angefangen, aber meine eltern weigerten sich das zu sponern
> 
> n kumpel von mir ist auch student und hat sich ne wakü für glaub auch knapp 800€ zusammengebastelt... er hat halt ordentlich nebenbei gejobt, dann ist das locker drinne



Ich habe schon in der Schule angefangen..
Nur wollten meine Eltern nicht, dass ich so viel ausgebe, deswegen war das nicht besonders schoen 

Ich glaube 1k habe ich inzwischen ueberschritten, alles in allem.. :/



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Für was hat man Omas  so werd ich auch meine Finanzieren + Ferienjob



Ja, die ist auch bei mir beinahe Alleinbesitzer der WaKu 


Nebenjob kommt mir nicht in Frage, solange es mich nicht im Studium weiter bringt, da habe ich nciht die Zeit fuer.. 
Aber falls ich an was kommen wuerde wo ich mit flexibler Zeiteinteilung programmieren kann, dann wird fleissig in die Waku investiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich muss leider das Thema Staubfilter bei meinem Mora nochmals aufgreifen da ich mich mit der Optik der Staubfilter einfach nicht anfreunden kann. 

 Durch mein Bearbeiten der Blende würde diese nun auch auf der Rückseite des Mora passen:
 Wenn ich vorne wieder die 9 140mm Noiseblocker XK2 inklusive Staubfilter wieder montieren und auf der Rückseite die 4 Spectre 230mm (sozusagen aus meinem Mora einen Pro machen) wäre das Kühlungsmässig etwa das gleiche wie die 4 Spectre vorne solo? 

 Ich frage weil die XK2 nicht den gleichen Druck zu statischen Stande bringen wie die Spectre und die selber dadurch nur saugend montiert werden würde. 

 Was meint ihr?


----------



## chischko (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe schon in der Schule angefangen..
> Nur wollten meine Eltern nicht, dass ich so viel ausgebe, deswegen war das nicht besonders schoen
> 
> Ich glaube 1k habe ich inzwischen ueberschritten, alles in allem.. :/
> ...



Japp! Definitiv nen teures Hobby Wasser in nen PC zu kippen... ich glaub die 2K Marke dürfte bei mir greifbar oder sogar schon gesprengt sein und ich bin etwa seit nem halben Jahr dabei.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jajud du hast auch schnellkuplungen das der arzt kommt xD
die sind ja auch ne billig^^ wie viel geld hast du wohl alleine in die kuplungen gesteckt? 
bei mir gesellen sich demnächst 200€ auch nomma dazu weil ich den nova1080 mit reinhänge den ich mal billig erstanden hab. dafür brauch ich aba ne slotblene mt durchführungen, die 180er lüfterbelnde, 4x 180er lüfter, 3x schnellkuplungssets, standfüse, paar fittings (hab nimmer genug) und just for fun nen durchflussensor...
und ich glaube meine pumpe tausche ich auch aus gegen die wo du mir mal empfohlen hast chischko *hust hust* welche wahr das nochma gleich die bis 95% quasi unhlörbar ist *hust hust*

ich brauch echt mal nen durchflussensor... hab bisl an den rpm der pumpe rumgespielt und mir ist aufgefallen
100% max temp 980ti 36°C 
50% maxtemp 980ti 39°C 
ob ich wohl unter die magische durchflussgrenze gefallen bin? ich weis es nicht, aber da bin ich gespannt wenn ich den sensor hab^^ im mom lass ichse auf 80% laufn da ist sie kaum hörbar bis aufs vibriern (da hilft auchs shoggy nicht zur 100%igen entkoplung^^)


----------



## Thaiminater (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> jajud du hast auch schnellkuplungen das der arzt kommt xD
> die sind ja auch ne billig^^ wie viel geld hast du wohl alleine in die kuplungen gesteckt?
> bei mir gesellen sich demnächst 200€ auch nomma dazu weil ich den nova1080 mit reinhänge den ich mal billig erstanden hab. dafür brauch ich aba ne slotblene mt durchführungen, die 180er lüfterbelnde, 4x 180er lüfter, 3x schnellkuplungssets, standfüse, paar fittings (hab nimmer genug) und just for fun nen durchflussensor...
> und ich glaube meine pumpe tausche ich auch aus gegen die wo du mir mal empfohlen hast chischko *hust hust* welche wahr das nochma gleich die bis 95% quasi unhlörbar ist *hust hust*
> ...



Aber bei Waküs halten ja auch relativ lange so nen Mora und D5 wird ja nicht unbedingt schlechter genauso wie die Kupplungen das einzige was relativ kurzlebig ist die Graka kühler je nachdem wie oft man die wechselt.

Mein Dad ist auch der Meinung lieber einmal teuer aber dann richtig hoffe das denkt er bei meinem neuen Pc auch  sonst wird halt das Taschengeldkonto geplündert


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jo kla, bei waküsachen sollte man sowiso auf qualität setzten, soll ja alles dicht usw sein^^
wakü für 100€ und ich darf gleich ne pumpe mitbestellen die das wasser ausm pc abpumpt bringt ja nix xD


----------



## chischko (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> und ich glaube meine pumpe tausche ich auch aus gegen die wo du mir mal empfohlen hast chischko *hust hust* welche wahr das nochma gleich die bis 95% quasi unhlörbar ist *hust hust*



D5+ passendes Top  
Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> 100% max temp 980ti 36°C
> 50% maxtemp 980ti 39°C
> ob ich wohl unter die magische durchflussgrenze gefallen bin? ich weis es nicht, aber da bin ich gespannt wenn ich den sensor hab^^ im mom lass ichse auf 80% laufn da ist sie kaum hörbar bis aufs vibriern (da hilft auchs shoggy nicht zur 100%igen entkoplung^^)




und wie lange hast du jeweils mit was gemessen?


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mitvwas?
gpuz und hwinfo

jeweils 1h metal gear solid 5 in whql maxed out sodas die gpu permanent zwischen 95-99% hängt

ah merci chischko 
mein ganzer freundeskreis sagt zwar das die pumpe bei 75-80% leise bis nicht hörbar ist, aber ich habe gute ohren.. ich höre sie deutlich selbst mit geschlossenem gehöuse. vor allem das sie etwas vebriert und dadurch ein leichtes konstantes brummen hat. das macht mich irre ohne headset, lieber ne andere ordentliche pumpe und dann ruhe habn


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spiele eignen sich leider nicht wirklich dafür, wegen der wechselnden Auslastung. 
Dazu kommt die Frage, wie lange du dem Wasser dann ein "cool down" gegönnt hast, bzw wie lange das wasser in deinem kreislauf benötigt um auf Temperatur zu kommen. Ebenso hast du nicht die Raumtemperatur angegeben, noch die Lüftergeschwindigkeit angegeben.

Wenn du ein wirklich Reproduzierbares ergebnis willst nimmst du einen synthetischen Benchmark, das könnte folgendermaßen aussehen:

- Lüfter fixieren auf XXXrpm
- pumpe auf 100%
- Wassertemp liegt Anfangs bei Wert X
- Du startest Furmark und lässt es einen festen Zeitraum laufen (z.b. 60minuten) machst nix andres am Rechner
nach der Zeit notierst du die GPU Temp (den maximalwert evtl auch den durchsschnittwert)

- warten bist das Wasser wieder bei X grad liegt
- Pumpe drosseln
- Furmark gleichen Zeitraum widerholen, wieder notieren

Dabei sollte deine Raumtemperatur möglichst konstant sein. Also nicht zwischendurch das Fenster aufreißen, am besten grob mit einem Thermometer beobachten


----------



## illousion (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> D5+ passendes Top
> Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Ich haette auch gerne ne D5 aber die sind so teuer... und die Tops erst u.u
Gerade die von Bitspower gefallen mir, da kann mans ich aber auch gleich 2 Pumpen kaufen mindestens 
Haette ich mir direkt ne d5 gekauft, haette ich glaube ich nciht mehr Geld ausgegeben als ich jetzt habe, die Eheim Station als erstes, dann die 1046 + 2 Wandlerkarten, und noch die DC LT u.u



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dabei sollte deine Raumtemperatur möglichst konstant sein. Also nicht zwischendurch das Fenster aufreißen, am besten grob mit einem Thermometer beobachten



Wenn du die fenster zu laesst, stiegt die Temperatur aber je nach Rechner ganz schoen ordentlich


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu meiner endlich installierten WaKü:

die Temps scheinen gut zu sein: Wasser im IDLE 24-25 Grad (Zimmer 2 Grad), nach 2h Gaming maximal 38 Grad, GPU (R9 290) unter 55 Grad (mit Luftkühlung 90 Grad), CPU wiederum ein kleines Fragezeichen, da zeigt mir die Software zum Board (Asus AI Suite) 50-52 Grad an, aber MSI-Afterburner 70 Grad...  ^^  Ich nehme aber an, dass die Asus-Werte eher stimmen, denn der Kühler sitzt bombenfest.

Was mich aber noch nervt ist VERMUTLICH die Pumpe. Das ist eine DDC 310. Bei 12V ist die unerträglich, ein Summ-Brummen, bei dem ich zuerst dachte, dass ein Lüfter auf 1500 UPM dreht. Bei 7V ist die Pumpe wiederum sehr leise, aber man hört ein sanftes Brummen/Summen, was aber erst so richtig klar hörbar ist, wenn das Seitenteil ZU ist - dann aber auch so, dass ich es selbst dann wahrnehme, wenn ich grad tippe und nebenbei den TV laufen hab...  es nervt ähnlich einer brummenden HDD, und es ist definitiv NICHT die HDD, die das verursacht. 

Kann ich da irgendwas mache? Ich hatte 4 Löcher in den Gehäuseboden gebohrt und die Pumpe mit den mitgelieferten Mini-Entkopplungs-Gewinden versehen (ich nenn das Ding mal Entkopplergummi - das ist ein Gummi, der oben und unten Gewinde hat für die Schrauben der Pumpe bzw. den Schrauben, mit der man die Pumpe am Gehäuse festmacht) und von unten dann durch das Gehäuse hindurch kurze Schrauben verwendet, die dann in die diese Entkopplung-Teile gehen, um die Pumpe festzumachen. Siehe Foto. 

Wichtig wäre, dass die Pumpe auf keinen Fall noch höher platziert werden müsste, denn wie man sieht, ist der Abstand zum AGB eh schon klein. Und den AGB kann ich nicht weiter oben platzieren. Könnte man die Pumpe vielleicht auch einfach NICHT festschrauben, sondern auf eine festen Schaumstoff legen?  Was würdet ihr vorschlagen? Ist das mitgelieferte Entkopplung-Set vielleicht einfach nur Mist, und es gibt bessere, die passen? Oder muss ich vlt nur quasi zwischen Schraubenkopf <=> Gehäuseboden und Gehäuseboden <=> Entkopplergummi als "Zwischenscheiben" etwas Schaumstoff stecken? Oder kann man irgendwie das Seitenteil eines Gehäuses "entkoppeln", weil es ja mit Seitenteil erst richtig hörbar wird?

Danke!


----------



## chischko (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Wunder, das die brummt!^^ 

Nimm nen Shoggy, das filtert mit dem Moosgummi viel mehr Frequenzen raus als dieses Zeuch^^Einfach Shoggy nehmen, untere etwas härtere Schicht Schicht abziehen und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband die Pumpe auf die ober Schicht kleben und das ganze ebenfalls mit doppelseitigem Klebeband im Case fixieren ... dürfte sich von der Höhe nicht viel nehmen aber nen guten Effekt haben.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, das die brummt!^^
> 
> Nimm nen Shoggy, das filter mit dem Moosgummi viel mehr Frquenzen raus als dieses Zeuch^^Einfach SHoggy nehmen, untere Schicht abziehen und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf die ober Schicht kleben... dürfte sich von der Höphe nicht viel nehmen aber nen guten Effekt haben.



Damit kommt er aber auch höher wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig sehen. Weil so hoch wie ein Shoggy sind diese Gumminippel in dem Bild nicht...


----------



## chischko (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja den Moosgummi in der Mitte kann man ja etwas komprimieren. Und die untere und obere etwas härtere Schicht kann man ja ggf. weglassen... damit dürfte das eben kaum höher sein.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, das die brummt!^^
> 
> Nimm nen Shoggy, das filter mit dem Moosgummi viel mehr Frquenzen raus als dieses Zeuch^^Einfach SHoggy nehmen, untere Schicht abziehen und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband auf die ober Schicht kleben... dürfte sich von der Höphe nicht viel nehmen aber nen guten Effekt haben.


  ist dieser Schoggy nicht recht dick? ^^  Ich hab da vlt 1,5cm von den "Kühlrippen" der Pumpe auf der Unterseite bis zum Gehäuseboden, und höher kann ich die Pumpe echt nicht mehr bringen, höchstens vlt noch einen Zentimeter, ABER dann müsste ich das System extra entleeren, um das kleine Schlauchstück zwischen AGB und Pumpe zu kürzen... 

Ich hab so nen Schaumstoff schon hier, das ist aus dem Baumarkt und eigentlich eine Art "Putzschwamm" für Fliesen, um Mörtelreste&wo wegzuwischen. Der Schwammstoff ist ziemlich fest, aber trotzdem nicht total starr. Etwas fester als ein gängiger Haushaltsschwamm zum Spülen. Könnte ich den einfach zurechtschneiden und anstelle der Entkopplergummis zwischen Boden und Pumpe "stecken" ? An sich sollte der Druck, den der AGB nach unten ausübt, reichen, um die Pumpe zu "fixieren"...


Evlt. - wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr festgeschraubt ist - könnte ich sie ein wenig "nach vorne" ziehen (aus der Perspektive wie auf dem Foto), dann würde vlt auch 0,5cm mehr drunterpassen, weil der Schlauch vom AGB zur Pumpe nicht mehr genau gerade nach unten geht.


----------



## illousion (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, das die brummt!^^
> 
> Nimm nen Shoggy, das filtert mit dem Moosgummi viel mehr Frequenzen raus als dieses Zeuch^^Einfach Shoggy nehmen, untere etwas härtere Schicht Schicht abziehen und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband die Pumpe auf die ober Schicht kleben und das ganze ebenfalls mit doppelseitigem Klebeband im Case fixieren ... dürfte sich von der Höhe nicht viel nehmen aber nen guten Effekt haben.



Ich denke, dass ein Grossteil der Geraeuschkulisse dadurch entsteht, dass die Pumpe auch Kontakt zu den Kabeln und evtl (das kann man auf dem Bild nciht sehen) zum HDD Kaefig hat so weit ich das erkennen kann :/

Edit: Und ich denke auch, einfach nen Stueck Moosgummi da drunterstecken sollte auch besser helfen


----------



## chischko (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ist dieser Schoggy nicht recht dick? ^^  Ich hab da vlt 1,5cm von den "Kühlrippen" der Pumpe auf der Unterseite bis zum Gehäuseboden, und höher kann ich die Pumpe echt nicht mehr bringen, höchstens vlt noch einen Zentimeter, ABER dann müsste ich das System extra entleeren, um das kleine Schlauchstück zwischen AGB und Pumpe zu kürzen...
> 
> Ich hab so nen Schaumstoff schon hier, das ist aus dem Baumarkt und eigentlich eine Art "Putzschwamm" für Fliesen, um Mörtelreste&wo wegzuwischen. Der Schwammstoff ist ziemlich fest, aber trotzdem nicht total starr. Etwas fester als ein gängiger Haushaltsschwamm zum Spülen. Könnte ich den einfach zurechtschneiden und anstelle der Entkopplergummis zwischen Boden und Pumpe "stecken" ? An sich sollte der Druck, den der AGB nach unten ausübt, reichen, um die Pumpe zu "fixieren"...
> 
> ...



Dieser Haushaltsschwamm und alles was ich sonst so kennen ist leider alles zu hart. Du kannst natürlich in den nächsten Müller oder Baumarkt gehen und dort nen Moosgummischwammn einfach kaufen. Ich würde einfach mit nem Shoggy (kostet ja nicht die Welt) etwas experimentieren und die leiseste Konstellation so herausfinden. Die Methode mit Pumpe verschieben kann sicherlich wertvolle Millimeter bringen... Pass aber auf wegen der Dichtigkeit. 



illousion schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ein Grossteil der Geraeuschkulisse dadurch entsteht, dass die Pumpe auch Kontakt zu den Kabeln und evtl (das kann man auf dem Bild nciht sehen) zum HDD Kaefig hat so weit ich das erkennen kann :/



Hmmm könnte durchaus auch sein. Auf den Bildern nicht eindeutig zu erkennen. Herbboy: Hat die Pumpe noch anderweitig Kontakt?
Und ich mein der kurze Weg zwischen AGB und Pumpe ist natürlich auch nicht unbedingt ein idealer Dämpfer für Vibationen....


----------



## Krolgosh (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ist dieser Schoggy nicht recht dick? ^^  Ich hab da vlt 1,5cm von den "Kühlrippen" der Pumpe auf der Unterseite bis zum Gehäuseboden, und höher kann ich die Pumpe echt nicht mehr bringen, höchstens vlt noch einen Zentimeter, ABER dann müsste ich das System extra entleeren, um das kleine Schlauchstück zwischen AGB und Pumpe zu kürzen...
> 
> Ich hab so nen Schaumstoff schon hier, das ist aus dem Baumarkt und eigentlich eine Art "Putzschwamm" für Fliesen, um Mörtelreste&wo wegzuwischen. Der Schwammstoff ist ziemlich fest, aber trotzdem nicht total starr. Etwas fester als ein gängiger Haushaltsschwamm zum Spülen. Könnte ich den einfach zurechtschneiden und anstelle der Entkopplergummis zwischen Boden und Pumpe "stecken" ? An sich sollte der Druck, den der AGB nach unten ausübt, reichen, um die Pumpe zu "fixieren"...
> 
> ...



Also der Gummi in der Mitte ist defnitiv "weicher" als der von dir Beschriebene Schwammstoff. Da muss ich Chischko schon recht geben.. den kann man schon ordentlich komprimieren. Obs für deine Verhältnisse reicht kann ich aber so nicht beurteilen. 

Wieviel Platz hast du denn momentan unter deiner Pumpe, also von den Standfüßen bis zum Gehäuse?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Also der Gummi in der Mitte ist defnitiv "weicher" als der von dir Beschriebene Schwammstoff. Da muss ich Chischko schon recht geben.. den kann man schon ordentlich komprimieren. Obs für deine Verhältnisse reicht kann ich aber so nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Wieviel Platz hast du denn momentan unter deiner Pumpe, also von den Standfüßen bis zum Gehäuse?


  es sind 2cm bzw. bis zu den "Rippen" 1,5cm. und ich meine, dass das dünnere Schwarze, was über dem Gummi kommt, die fest eingebauten Gewinde der Pumpe sind. Natürlich könnte ich in den "Schwamm" dann vier Löcher machen, wo diese schwarzen Gewindeansätze der Pumpe dann eintauchen können. Aber was ich mich auch frage ist, ob es ein Problem sein kann, dass die Kühlripppen teils im Schwamm versinken. Ich hab die Pumpe ja nur auf 7V statt 12V und vermute, dass es keine Rolle spielen wird?

Ich kann es aber ja einfach mal mit meinem "Schwamm" probieren, vlt reicht das ja schon. Mein altes Gehäuse stand in einem Fach unter meinem Tisch, da hat die HDD wahnsinnig gebrummt - und da hat es mir völlig gereicht, 1cm dicke Styroportteile unter die Standfüße des Gehäuses zu legen  


@chishko: es kann sein, dass sie auch ganz leicht Kontakt zum HDD-Käfig hat. So ist das halt beim Metallbohren: die sollte an sich 0,5cm Abstand haben, auch weil EIGENTLICH eine LED in die Seite des Aufsatzes kommen sollte, aber dann rutscht das eine Loch beim Bohren 2mm nach rechts, das andere 2m nach links, und schon isses zu nah dran und auch noch ein wenig schief...     wegen des Shoggys: teuer ist der nicht, aber ich müsste dann extra deswegen noch Versand zahlen, dann sind es doch wieder 10-12€    Daher probiere ich es erst Mal mit dem Schwamm-Teil.

btw: ich hatte die Pumpe bei meinem ersten Test-Zusammenbau auch auf einem zurechtgeschnittenen Schwamm-Block, aber da war die Pumpe dann komplett schief, weil der Schlauch vom AGB von der Seite kam und der Druck durch die Spannung des Schlauches reichte, um den Schwamm auf der einen Seite 1cm weit runterzudrücken.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Shoggy-Sandwiches sind der Inbegriff des selber bauens im Wakü-Bereich - so was kauft man doch nicht fertig! 
Die Erfindung des Shoggy-Sandwichs wird gerade ungefähr zehn Jahre alt und ist nach wie vor ein klassisches Bastelprojekt, welches auf den Einfall von Sven Hanisch (alias "shoggy" von aquacomputer) zurückgeht, die weichen Schwammglätter aus der Fliesen- und Malerabteilung des Baumarkts in eine nahezu perfekten Pumpenentkopplung umzuwandeln. Dass in den letzten Jahren Wakü-Shops fertige Shoggy-Sandwiches anbieten ist ausschließlich ein Tribut an die Faulheit vieler User. Bausätze gibt´s zwar schon recht lang, weil Manche nicht mal in der Lage sind eine Schere zu bedienen, aber ein Bausatz ist natürlich allgemein schon ziemlich lahm, wenn man mit minimalem Aufwand auch selber Hand anlegen kann.  

Die Zutaten für das Original Shoggy-Sandwich stammen klassischer Weise aus dem Baumarkt und werden selbst zugeschnitten und zusammen gebaut. Das war schon immer so. Hab selber schon viele Shoggy-Sandwiches verwendet, auch eigene flachere Abwandlungen, und selbstverständlich waren sie alle selbst gebaut. Pumpenentkopplungen sind im Übrigen ideal dafür geeignet, dass auch Leute, die sich sonst kaum trauen mal ein Werkzeug in die Hand zu nehmen, trotzdem mal etwas Eigenes herzustellen, um es für die Wakü zu verwenden. Für besonders flache Shoggy-Sandwiches findet man im Baumarkt seines Vertrauen häufig auch einen lediglich 1cm dünne Schwammglätter (minimal feinporiger, aber das gleiche Material). Die dicken Moosgummiplatten kann man entweder gegen dünne Exemplare ihrer Art, oder durch 3mm dünne Hartschaumplatten ersetzen. 

Das sieht dann z.B so aus (hier für eine AS-XT und mit einer Bodenplatte aus lackiertem Alu zur Montage in einem CM Stacker STC-T01): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höhe des Sandwiches (nicht mal 2cm). Effektivität - genau so gut wie eine Klassiches.
Auch ein Abkippen bei nicht zentrischer Belastung ist hier weniger zu verzeichnen.


Neben Shoggy-Sandwiches und Abwandlungen von selbigem gibt es natürlich noch tausende andere Entkopplungsmöglichkeiten, die weit besser als die harten Gummi-"Entkoppler" wirken, die häufig mitgeliefert werden. Die weichen Entkoppler aus alten CD-Laufwerken sind z.B. ebenfalls geeignet für sehr flache aber effektive Pumpen Entkopplungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde mal schauen, was ich so hinkriege. Aber zb so eine "schicke" Halteplatte: da hätte ich keinerlei Idee, wo man so was herbekommen soll...   muss aber ja sicher nicht sein, oder? 

Und was genau sind die "Moosgummiplatten" und wo bekommt man die? Bekommt man da auch kleine Stücke und nicht gleich 1x1m für 20€...


----------



## buxtehude (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die einzelteile und eine bauanleitung für das sandwich werden im o.g. link aufgelistet (im baumarkt erhältlich):

*Zutaten:*


LUX Ersatzbelag für Zellgummiglätter (581029)
LUX Ersatzbelag für Schwammgummiglätter (581021)
8 x (4 x) Schraube M4 x 16, Senkkopf
8 x (4 x) Mutter M4
Heissklebepistole oder guter Alleskleber

pumpenhalterungen gibt es von verschiedenen herstellern für diverse pumpen. ja, es geht meistens auch ohne die halteplatte.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



buxtehude schrieb:


> die einzelteile und eine bauanleitung für das sandwich werden im o.g. link aufgelistet (im baumarkt erhältlich):


 Danke! Das Festschrauben ist doch aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, oder? Das wäre bei mir "fatal", dann dürfte ich mein System erstmal komplett entleeren, anders geht es nicht, da krieg ich die Pumpe sonst nicht weit genug raus... 



Ich hab mal testweise ein 2cm-Stück von dem Fliesenschwamm unter die Pumpe "gelegt" - der Ausdruck "gesteckt" wäre besser, denn das Ding gibt ganz schön nach, siehe Bild...  Und die Pumpe berührt die Kabel links vom Netzteil, das ist leider nicht zu verhindern. ABER es kommt mir deutlich leiser vor, so dass es nicht mehr stört, obwohl der PC 30cm rechtsvon mir auf Oberkörperhöhe steht.

Außerdem ist im letzten Stück Schlauch, das vom Radi zum AGB geht (grün markiert) eine riesige Luftkammer (es geht aber ein stetiger Wasserfluss durch das Teilstück, der Schlauch ist nur nicht "voll" ), vermutlich da ich das Gehäuse kippen musste, um die Schrauben der Pumpe zu lösen - wie krieg ich die nun am besten wieder weg...?    ich vermute mal, den "Hintern" vom PC heben, damit die Luft Richtung AGB wandern kann?

Dazu eine andere Frage: der ganz leere Schlauch, der vom AGB nach rechts unten geht, ist eigentlich zum Befüllen gedacht gewesen. Macht es Sinn, den grün markierten Schlauch mit dem Befüll-Schlauch zu tauschen? Der Anschluss zum Befüllen liegt halt - wie man sieht - TIEFER als der Zufluss, der vom Radi in den AGB geht. Oder ist das egal?


----------



## buxtehude (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

klemmen oder kleben geht auch, muss nicht verschraubt werden.

ja, den pc zu kippen (im betrieb) ist eine gute idee.

eigentlich ist es egal, solange wasser in die pumpe läuft (im betrieb/beim befüllen). nur die luft sollte iwie da raus (s.o.).


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



buxtehude schrieb:


> klemmen oder kleben geht auch, muss nicht verschraubt werden.
> 
> ja, den pc zu kippen (im betrieb) ist eine gute idee.


 jo, muss dann mal ein wenig rumwerkeln - "dank" der Kabel kann ich den PC grad nicht richtig kippen   aber in Office ist das jetzt nicht schlimm, die Temps sind weiterhin alle wunderbar.




> eigentlich ist es egal, solange wasser in die pumpe läuft (im betrieb/beim befüllen). nur die luft sollte iwie da raus (s.o.).


  meinst du das mit dem "egal" jetzt in Bezug auf die Frage, ob man die Anschlüsse tauschen sollte?


PS: ich glaub das Regal, wo der PC draufsteht, hat da auch mit Schuld dran, denn auf meinem massiven Glas-Couchtisch, wo ich die Anlage befüllt habe und die Pumpe auf 12V per externem Netzteil betrieb, habe ich kein Brummen/Summen hören können.


----------



## buxtehude (8. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> meinst du das mit dem "egal" jetzt in Bezug auf die Frage, ob man die Anschlüsse tauschen sollte?...


genau das meinte ich. kannst es ja mal probieren, sollte eigentlich kaum einen unterschied machen.


----------



## illousion (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich würde mich ja vom HDD Cage trennen 

Dann ist auch gleich mehr Platz für eine "fachgerechte" Entkopplung 

Die HDD lässt sich bestimmt auch "bodenständiger" montieren 
Und für SSDs ist sowieso immer irgendwo platz


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich ja vom HDD Cage trennen
> 
> Dann ist auch gleich mehr Platz für eine "fachgerechte" Entkopplung
> 
> ...


  Das mach ich nur nur wenn nix anderes geht, denn ich musste schon oben den ODD-Käfig rausbohren, wollte das Gehäuse nicht unbedingt noch weiter malträtieren


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mal wieder mit einer kleinen Frage...  

Mir ist letztesmal schon beim Befüllen von meinem System aufgefallen das die Pumpe da nur sehr langsam läuft... Ist das normal das die Pumpe so runtergereglt ist obwohl sie ja nur am Molex hängt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder mit einer kleinen Frage...
> 
> Mir ist letztesmal schon beim Befüllen von meinem System aufgefallen das die Pumpe da nur sehr langsam läuft... Ist das normal das die Pumpe so runtergereglt ist obwohl sie ja nur am Molex hängt?


Ist es eine pwm-geregelte pumpe? 
Dann steck den pwm stecker auf das Board, das sollte helfen.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja PWM geregelt, hab ich mir eben auch gedacht und habs ans MB gesteckt.. danach lief sie aber noch lahmer. 

Geht erst wenn das MB unter Strom steht und dann dreht auch die Pumpe hoch, aber das will ich ja fürs Befüllen eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stört das Board nicht. Ich stecke immer einfach nur die Festplatte und die SSD ab, der Rest bleibt dran.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm... Hab bis jetzt halt immer gehört das beim Befüllen CPU und GPU und eben das Board nicht laufen sollte. Falls doch mal etwas nicht ganz dicht sein sollte...


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, vielleicht habe ich einfach zu viel vertrauen in mich dabei 
Ich mache inzwischen auch nur noch allerhöchstens eine halbe Stunde leakcheck, bevor ich das System wieder regulär in Betrieb nehme.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Jo, vielleicht habe ich einfach zu viel vertrauen in mich dabei
> Ich mache inzwischen auch nur noch allerhöchstens eine halbe Stunde leakcheck, bevor ich das System wieder regulär in Betrieb nehme.



 haha, ok. 

Und wenn man mal davon ausgeht das ich momentan nicht viel Vertrauen in mich habe, soviel Glück ich derzeit mit Hardware habe... :ugly Was könnte man dann noch machen zwecks der Pumpe?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> haha, ok.
> 
> Und wenn man mal davon ausgeht das ich momentan nicht viel Vertrauen in mich habe, soviel Glück ich derzeit mit Hardware habe... :ugly Was könnte man dann noch machen zwecks der Pumpe?


 Was genau ist denn für dich "langsam" ? Ist es VIEL zu langsam, so dass du gefühlte Stunden brauchen wirst zum Befüllen? Es kann auch einfach nur sein, dass es am Anfang träge geht, bis bestimmte Teile dann Wasser haben und es mit den Druckunterschieden passt. 

Dass der PC nicht an sein sollte, habe ich auch gehört, aber auf der anderen Seite wäre es extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass auslaufenden Wasser etwas beschädigt, da du ja sicher destilliertes Wasser bzw. spezielles farbiges WaKü-Wasser verwendest. Vor allem: wenn du alle Anschlüsse gut verschraubt hast und auch beim CPU-Kühler geschaut hast, dass dessen Aufsatz gut sitzt (bei meinem war ab Werk eine Mutter locker, so dass später beim Befüllen wirklich 100-200ml Wasser rausschossen... ), dann wirst du maximal ein paar Tropfen "riskieren", FALLS du doch an einer Stelle nicht alles korrekt verschraubt hast. Lege einfach etwas Küchenpapier unter die Stellen, von denen es tropfen könnte.

Aber es gibt halt auch eine "Chance" von 0,001%, dass ein Tropfen GENAU auf eine Stelle kommt, wo zwei zB Mainboardleitungen nah beieinander sind und ein wenig Staub ist, es dann einen Kurzschluss gibt, und ausgerechnet diese beiden Leitungen sorgen dafür, dass der Kurzschluss den PC nicht nur einfach "ausschaltet", sondern wirklich was beschädigt - und manche Leute wollen halt lieber 0,0% Risiko als 0,001% - daher lieber die Pumpe separat mit Strom versorgen zum Befüllen  



Ach ja: womit betreibst du die Pumpe denn, wenn du sie separat einschaltest?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PWM D5 Pumpen laufen so niedrig ohe Mainboard, das es sie kaum das Wasser in nem Schlauchhochbekommen 
Habe das Problem auch^^


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die PWM D5 Pumpen laufen so niedrig ohe Mainboard, das es sie kaum das Wasser in nem Schlauchhochbekommen
> Habe das Problem auch^^



Jo ganz genau.. das dauert dann nämlich wirklich Stunden...  
@ Narbennarr hast du dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden die für dich funktioniert?

Bis jetzt hab ich alles abgesteckt, und den ATX-Stecker Überbrückt dass das Netzteil angegangen ist ohne das es am MB hängen muss. Und an dem hängt dann eben nur die Pumpe.

Und den Rest hab ich eh shcon gemacht, alles Überprüft ob gut verschraubt, und Rechner wird beim Befüllen mit Zewa ausgelegt.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne habe ich leider nicht 
Angeblich sollen D5, wenn sie nicht angeschlossen sind, 60% liefern, aber meine sicher nicht. Das tröpfelt so langsam, das würde nie fertig werden.

Ich starte dann halt das System richtig... :\ Meine nächste D5 wird eine von aquacomputer sein der ich über aquaero Dampf machen kann


----------



## Slam-It (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man könnte ein zweites Mainboard an den Strom hängen und dessen PWM Anschluss benutzten. Funktioniert nur wenn man ein zweites rumfahren oder einen weiteren PC im Haus hat. Hat bei uns gut funktioniert, unter Umständen brauch man jedoch eine Verlängerung des Kabels.

Gruß Slam


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ne habe ich leider nicht
> Angeblich sollen D5, wenn sie nicht angeschlossen sind, 60% liefern, aber meine sicher nicht. Das tröpfelt so langsam, das würde nie fertig werden.
> 
> Ich starte dann halt das System richtig... :\ Meine nächste D5 wird eine von aquacomputer sein der ich über aquaero Dampf machen kann



Ne 60% sind das defintiv nicht.. kommt mir eher wie 20-30% vor.. ist ja wirklich nur ein Rinnsal das die Pumpe da Zustande bringt. 
Die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut... aber gut, meine ist erst 3 Monate alt, da will ich mir nicht schon wieder ne neue holen. 

Und das mit dem zweiten MB ist mir dann definitiv zuviel Aufwand. :/


----------



## DOcean (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was man probieren könnte ist, fest 5V oder GND an den PWM Eingang von der Pumpe zu legen...

In einen von beiden Fällen (es sollte der 5V Fall sein) sollte die Pumpe meinen ein 100% Signal von der Steuerung zu bekommen und dann Vollgas zu geben.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessanter Ansatz, was mir dazu gerade einfällt, sollte das nicht dieser PWM Hub wenn er am Sata hängt und sonst nur der PWM von der Pumpe dran genau das bewerkstelligen?


----------



## DOcean (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gute Frage keine Ahnung was der intern macht wenn nur SATA als Versorgung dran hängt...

jmd mit Mulitmeter + so einem Hub hier der das nachmessen kann?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, der macht ohne Strom über den SATA Power nix. 
Vermutlich ist die 12V Leitung bei dem 4pin pwm tot.


----------



## DoertyHarry (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine D5 von EK zieht beim befüllen auch nicht voll durch aber die 60% wären bei mir schon realistisch  dauert zwar länger als mit 100% geht aber trotzdem recht schnell.

Ich machs dann immer so wenn das system einmal die runde voll gemacht hat dann sgarte ich und geb 100%


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke ich kann das heute Abend einfach testen... Hab mir den Hub bestellt, und es wird heut oder Morgen eh eine neu Befüllung vom System anstehen. (Sofern mein Austausch MB auch ankommt)

Passieren sollte ja nix.. entweder es funktioniert damit, oder es ändert sich nichts.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der macht ohne Strom über den SATA Power nix.
> Vermutlich ist die 12V Leitung bei dem 4pin pwm tot.



Ich würde ja auch die Sata an den HUB Anschließen und Saft geben...


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doppelpost, sry


----------



## Slam-It (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Hub braucht auch eine PWM-Quelle, er nimmt ein Signal, z.b. vom MB, und verteilt dies auf 8 weitere Kanale. Schließt du nun nur die Stromversorgung ohne Signal an sollte sich nichts tun (es sein denn der Hub legt dauerhaft die Spannung an und regelt mit dem PWM Signal runter -> sehr unwahrscheinlich.)

Gruß
Slam


----------



## Shiny49 (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal eine kurze Frage. Ich kühle einen i7 3960x und eine GTX 980 ti Classy mit 3 240er 30mm Radis.  Ich wollte mir aber ein neues Gehäuse holen, nämlich das Lian Li PC V359, da passen nur 2 240er hinein. Meint ihr, das genügt von der Kühlfläche her ? Ansonsten muss ich mir nämlich etwas anderes überlegen, wie ich die Kühlung bewerkstellige.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, 

Gruß


----------



## chischko (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine kurze Frage. Ich kühle einen i7 3960x und eine GTX 980 ti Classy mit 3 240er 30mm Radis.  Ich wollte mir aber ein neues Gehäuse holen, nämlich das Lian Li PC V359, da passen nur 2 240er hinein. Meint ihr, das genügt von der Kühlfläche her ? Ansonsten muss ich mir nämlich etwas anderes überlegen, wie ich die Kühlung bewerkstellige.


Nachdem beide Komponenten nicht schwach auf der Brust sind und geradezu nach OC schreien würde ich sagen, es wird ziemlich warm werden bei Dir. Mit hochdrehenden HP Lüftern wird das schon kühl gehalten, aber keinesfalls leise! Mir war 280+480 schon zu laut, aber das empfindet ja jeder anders.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

betreiben kann mans, aber haltbrelativ laut bzw hohe temps wobsich für mich der sinn einer wakü kimmer ergibt.
weil wenn wir von 100w 120m ausgehen alleine für die graka nen 360er ned verkehrt wäre


----------



## DOcean (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das reicht, fragt sich nur wie laut das wird


----------



## Shiny49 (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, laut ist keine Alternative für mich. Muss ich mirn besseres Gehäuse suchen.


----------



## chischko (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder nen Mora verwenden, ansonsten haste eher schlechte Karten...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern hab ich noch meinen Mora 3 nochmals umgebaut (vorne wieder die 9 Noiseblocker 140mm und hinten die 4 Spectre 230mm):
Gegenüber den Spectre als solo bringt mein Pro-Umbau nochmals 1° (31,5°C bei 26,5°C Raumtemperatur).

Lautstärkenmässig geht das Ganze ja noch, aber nicht Luftzugmässig > durch den höheren Luftdurchsatz kommt es hier in meinem Büro zu einem unangenehmen Luftzug.

Jetzt will ich das Ganze über ne Lüftersteuerung temperaturabhängig regeln.

Ihr habt mir ja mal den poweradjust 3 empfohlen, nur ist er nicht gerade das Optimale für mich:
Er selber hat keine direkte Anzeige wie der aktuelle Status ist und mein Faltserver der 24/7 läuft, läuft aus Faltgründen mit Linux.
Beim zweiten Rechner der nicht 24/7 läuft, hab ich das Problem das ich auf dem Mainboard keine freien USB-Anschluß mehr habe.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen um die 13 Lüfter (~22W) des Mora zu regeln?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Slam-It schrieb:


> Der Hub braucht auch eine PWM-Quelle, er nimmt ein Signal, z.b. vom MB, und verteilt dies auf 8 weitere Kanale. Schließt du nun nur die Stromversorgung ohne Signal an sollte sich nichts tun (es sein denn der Hub legt dauerhaft die Spannung an und regelt mit dem PWM Signal runter -> sehr unwahrscheinlich.)
> 
> Gruß
> Slam



Wird wahrscheinlich mit diesem Kabel funktionieren. Ein längeres oder mit 4pin gibt es anscheined nicht.

Dieser Verteiler bringt das Adapterkabel gleich mit (2x4pin und 1xmolex zur Stromversorgung). Wichtig ist nur, dass du den 8er Verteiler nimmst, da beim 6er, den ich bestellt habe, das Adapterkabel nicht mitgeliefert wird und das Ding bei mir jetzt verstaubt. Das Kabel ist nicht einzeln erhältlich.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Infos. Ich werde das einfach mal testen und dann berichten... Heut leider nicht mehr da das Paket von aquatuning nicht gekommen ist.

Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz eine blöde Frage: Mein PC zieht am Wochenende in sein neues Gehäuse um (Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition) - und da möchte ich nun AGB + Pumpe auch intern verbauen. Für das AGB habe ich mir eine passende Halterung bestellt (aqua computer Halterung fur aqualis Ausgleichsbehalter )

Nur wie mache ich das bei der Pumpe? Ich habe testweise ein aqua computer Pumpen-Entkopplungsset mitbestellt. Aber ich würde die Pumpe lieber aufs ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - orange setzen. Damit das eine direkte, stabile Verbindung zum AGB hat habe ich das Verbindungsstück bestellt: Bitspower 1/4 Zoll verstellbare Aquapipe II (41-69mm) - carbon black

Die Idee wäre jetzt, die Pumpe "lose" auf das Shoggy zu setzen und "nur" durch das Verbindungsstück zum AGB stabil zu halten. Ist das tendenziell eine gute oder blöde Idee? Bzw. was wäre eine bessere Art der Befestigung?

Danke für die Inputs


----------



## chischko (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Missionar: Einfach doppelseitiges Klebeband verwenden ...


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab grad ein großes Problem: die Lüfter drehen immer wieder stark auf, obwohl ich per Asus AI Suite und auch im BIOS bis 75 Grad CPU-Temp die Lüfter auf 40% eingestellt hab und sie erst ab dann drehen sollen. Ich hab einen nicht-übertakteten Xeon E3-1230 Sockel 1150

Jetzt zeigt mir Asus AI Suite, die Software fürs Board, als CPU-Temperatur maximal 52-53 Grad an. Wenn ich nun gleichzeitig im MSI-Afterburner nachsehe, dann ist DORT 75-77 Grad zu sehen - das heißt die Lüfterkurve scheint auf den Wert zu reagieren, den auch der Afterburner misst. Nur welche von beiden Werten stimmt denn nun? Und wieso reagiert die Kurve auf diesen Wert, obwohl im gleichen Programm eine viel niedrigere Temp angezeigt wird? 

Was kann da los sein? Ich halte den hohen Wert viel eher für falsch, denn die Wassertemp ist bei ~40 Grad, die GPU bei 52 (laut Afterburner), d.h. das Wakü-System an sich funktioniert wohl, und der CPU-Kühler ist absolut fest drauf, ich kann die Rändelschrauben gar nicht mehr von Hand noch fester drehen.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die aisuite misst zumindest nicht die kerntemps


----------



## brooker (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@alex: würde so was nehmen und dann die Lüfter je nach Bedarf und Stromaufnahme auf die Kanäle verteilen. 
Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> die aisuite misst zumindest nicht die kerntemps


 und was heißt das jetzt? Wird die CPU etwa doch SO heiß? 75 Grad mit nem 55€-Kühler kann doch an sich gar nicht sein ohne OC - ich habe noch einen 360er + 280er Radi, die Graka - an sich ein Hitzkopf (R9 290), ist unter 55 Grad, Wasser bei 40-42 Grad, d.h. der Kreislauf funktioniert ja offenbar, und der Kühler der CPU geht nicht fester drauf...  in einem Test einer Website hat der Kühler normale Werte, kein mega-Kühler, aber solide und problemlose Temps. 

Und warum wird denn bei AI Suite eine Temp angezeigt, die für die im gleichen Programm genutzte Lüfterkurve ggf. gar nicht gilt?


PS: ich rede jetzt von einer leisen Kühlung mit Lüftern bei maximal 600 UPM, denn dazu ist eine so teure Wakü ja da. Ansonsten könnte ich auch gleich meinen alten Luftkühler wieder draufmachen, der war fast lautlos und hat die Temps um die 60-65 gehalten...


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die AiSuite ist halt irgendwie...mist 
Die ist zwar echt praktisch mit ihren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, den Lüfterkurven etc, aber viel zuviele Eigenarten.

Am besten guckst du mal was ein anständiges Programm als Kerntemperaturen ausspuckt, wie z.b. hwinfo oder hwmonitor.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die AiSuite ist halt irgendwie...mist
> Die ist zwar echt praktisch mit ihren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, den Lüfterkurven etc, aber viel zuviele Eigenarten.
> 
> Am besten guckst du mal was ein anständiges Programm als Kerntemperaturen ausspuckt, wie z.b. hwinfo oder hwmonitor.


 HW Monitor zeigt mir sehr hohe Temps an - aber wie kann das sein? Ist der Kühler vlt defekt (verbogen oder so was) ? Oder ist mein System falsch geplant? Der Kreislauf geht von der Pumpe zur GPU, dann CPU, dann 360er Radi oben mit "Luft rausblasen", dann 280er vorne mit "Luft reinblasen" und dann in den AGB und wieder zur Pumpe. Oben hinten bläst ein Lüfter kühle Luft rein.


*edit* wenn ich prime95 anwerfe, steigt die Temp angeblich direkt auf 90-100 Grad. Beende ich prime95, geht sie innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden auf 50 - das kann doch an sich gar nicht sein, wenn die CPU WIRKLICH bei 100 war, oder? Kann es sein, dass das Board in Teilen die CPU falsch ausliest?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dein Durchfluss nicht toal zum erliegen gekommen ist. Kann man fast nur von einem Montagefehler des CPU-Blocks ausgehen, schwer zu sagen aus der Ferne


----------



## chischko (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entweder Auslesefehler oder wirklich was falsch montiert... hatte mal einen hier, der hatte die Schutzfolie noch drauf und keine WLP verwendet... "Ups! War bei der Montage wohl besoffen!"


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den drölftausend Intel CPUs die ich hier hatte, hatte ich noch keinen hier der die Kerntemps falsch ausgelesen hat


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn dein Durchfluss nicht toal zum erliegen gekommen ist.


 GPU wie gesagt bei 50-52 Grad zB in Xcom2, wo die Karte mit dem Asus Direct CU-II-Kühler auf 90 Grad raufging. Der Durchfluss muss also an sich passen.



> Kann man fast nur von einem Montagefehler des CPU-Blocks ausgehen, schwer zu sagen aus der Ferne


 was kann man da denn falsch machen bzw. wie kann ich das prüfen? Ich hab eine Montageplatte, die unter den Sockel kommt. Da kommen dann 4 Schrauben durch die Ecklöcher, dann kommen erstmal von oben so "Rändelschrauben" auf die Schrauben, um die Platte zu fixieren. Dann kommt der Kühler mit seinen Haltearmen auf die CPU, die Schrauben gehen durch die Aussparungen der Arme. Man merkt auch, dass die Kühlfläche auf der DIE liegt. Dann kommen Metallfedern über die Schrauben und dann nochmal Rändelschrauben auf die Schrauben, die dann festgedreht werden und dabei die Federn zusammendrücken und die CPU anpressen. Hier ein Test des Kühlers Lian Li HydrOC CB-1: CPU-Wasserblock im Test - Einfuhrung und Details  mit nem um 20% übertakteten 5830K, allerdings haben die da andere Schrauben verwendet, weil beim Lian Li keine 2011er-Halterung dabei war.

Und Paste (Arctic Cooling MX4) habe ich eine dünne Schicht draufgemacht. Nicht SUPERdünn (dazu ist die Paste auch zu klebrig  ), aber auch nicht so, dass seitlich sogar was rausquillen würde.

Der Kühler war ab Werk übrigens nicht korrekt geschlossen, eine Mutter des Aufsatzes war lose, so dass mir ne Menge Wasser beim Erstbefüllen rausfloss. Ich habe die Schraube aber selber dann festgedreht, und dicht ist der Kühler definitiv, ich nutze die Kühlung nun auch schon bestimmt 12-20 Stunden. Kann es sein, dass ich einen komplett "defekten" erwischt habe?


Ich könnte maximal mal prüfen, ob da versehentlich was unter den Kühler geraten ist. Aber ansonsten - die Sch#!%& ist halt, dass ich nun irgendwas extra ausbauen muss. Hoffentlich ohne Entleeren...


*EDIT* AAAAAAARGGHRGRGRHGGRGHHHH ! ICH FASS ES NICHT!!! Erst mach ich wegen des Kühlers mein Board kaputt, bestelle deswegen ein neues, was ich mir an sich über Tage hinweg genau ausgesucht hab und nur deswegen den Einfall hatte, den AGB unter das Board zu machen (weil es mATX-Fomat hat und plötzlich unter dem Board genug PLatz für die AGB-Halterungen war), und was ist? Das verfluchte verdammte besch#!& Board hat 6 gottverd!&/ Kondensatoren mit nur 0,5cm Abstand zum Sockel, die HÖHER als die CPU-DIE-Ebene sind - und der Kühler ist deswegen auf der linken Seite quasi aufgebockt!!!   Was zur Hölle denkt sich Asus dabei?!?!?!? Ich könnte echt heulen...

Oder ist der Kühler nur ungewöhnlich breit? ^^  Foto anbei - nicht die Teile mit "R68", sondern siehe Bildausschnitt rechts, die zylindrischen Elkos/Kondensatoren sind es schuld...  

*edit2* scheinbar ist es eher der Kühler schuld, denn bei so gut wie jedem Board sind dort 2 oder mehr Kondensatoren, die höher aussehen als der Sockel...  wie kann es denn sein, dass es bei so einem Kühler nicht erwähnt wird?   


*edit3* so, ich hab die rückseitige Halteplatte mal gelockert und den Kühler nun "von rechts kommend" über die DIE geschoben, bis die eigentliche Kühlplatte gegen die Kondensatoren stößt - absolute Millimeterarbeit, es passt GERADE so - erst dann hab ich alle Schrauben wieder angezogen und nun mal 20 Min Prime95 laufen lassen: *es scheint nun zu klappen! *Maximal ganz kurz auf 70 Grad, und das mit maximal 50% Lüfterdrehzahl, ansonsten um die 65-67 Grad bei 40% Drehzahl. Wie ich als Kölner sage: et hätt noch immer joodjejange...   

Der Kühler ist aber echt extrem knapp designt und nicht 100% sauber montiert. Denn da ist eine Kühlplatte unter dem Halterahmen, die wiederum zum Rand des Rahmens (der NICHT aufbocken würde) an sich immer 0,5cm Abstand haben sollte - meiner hat aber ausgerechnet auf der Seite, die ich ausgesucht hatte, nur 0,4mm Abstand, und daher setzte die Kühlfläche auf den Kondensatoren auf und hatte keinen Kontakt zur CPU...  wenn ich den um 180 Grad gedreht eingebaut hätte, wäre es also wohl direkt gegangen, dann hätte ich aber die Anschlüsse extra abmachen müssen. 

Ist denn jetzt der Kühler ungewöhnlich bemessen, also ungewöhnlich breite Kühlfläche, die gerade noch so passt, wenn man genau drauf achtet, oder ist das bei vielen Kühlern so? Denn ich ging davon aus, dass man nicht wegen 0,5-1mm in solche Probleme kommen kann...


----------



## chischko (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na siehste... alles bstens... wenn auch mit viel Ärger verbunden!


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja zum Glück hast du den Fehler gefunden... 

Ich hab jetzt nicht genau erkennen können was für ein Asus Board du hast, aber ich kann zumindest so sagen das es bei meinem (Maximus VIII Ranger) nicht anders aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist knapp bemessen, und ich hab beim ersten mal Einbau von meinem CPU only Kühler auch aufpassen müssen. Nun hab ich den Monoblock von EKWB, da ist das "Problem" nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat das H97M-E und das ist schon ein unterschied
https://cdn-reichelt.de/bilder/web/xxl_ws/E200/ASUS_H97M-E_01.png

schaumal wie nah die elkos am Sockel sitzen, du hast da ja knapp 20mm Platz!

Gut das jetzt alles klappt


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas nennt man dann wohl Knick in der Optik.  Sah durch die Iso-Ähnliche Ansicht wirklich ähnlich für mich aus...

Jetzt siehts nichtmal annähernd so aus.  Und durch das micro ATX auch nichtmal wirklich verlgeichbar... *pfeif*


----------



## Oachkatze (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine frage jungs  

Wie manche vilt wissen habe ich gerade meine erste wakü fertig gebaut  mir sind aber ein paar fragen im kopf geschossen  

1) Ich habe 2 Pull radis verbaut (Front und Deckel) und der hintere lüfter pustet Kalte luft noch rein. meie frage häte das einen sinn bei den oberen radi eine Push pull funktion zu machen mit (Airflow (was schon verbaut sind ) und Push SP lüfter verwenden . (Aercool lüfter Dead Silent )

2) Ich habe gestern ein wenig gezockt und nebenbei mit aquasuit gespielt und bin auf 37° gekommen beim spielen, das komisch war aber am anfang drehten die lüfter ca mit 1000 rpm (schon ein wenig lauter ) und wollte mal probieren mal die lüfter runter zu drehn auf ca 30 % auslastung, siehe da die grad zahl bleibt gleich und ab und zu wird sie sogar weniger ?! warum ist das so  (Raumtemp. ca 25 grad -> Bodenheizung)


Gruss Simon


----------



## DOcean (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Google mal nach "intel cpu cooler specs" dann Kapitel 9, da steht drin wie nah die ran dürfen...


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Push-pull im allgemeinen bringt nur recht wenig. Und wenn, würde ich dafür keine unterschiedlichen Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Push-pull im allgemeinen bringt nur recht wenig. Und wenn, würde ich dafür keine unterschiedlichen Lüfter nehmen.


wäre das nich sinnvoller wenn ich das da SP lüfter  verwende um die luft besser durchzudrücken .. was dann oben vom radi passiert ist ja dann "egal"


----------



## Narbennarr (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab dir schon in PNs gesagt, dass deine Wassertemp vollkommen unbedenklich ist, vor allem in anbetracht der Radiatorfläche.
Auch bringt push-pull dir sicher nichts


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du spass am basteln hast, kannst du ja einen Vergleich zwischen den dir zur Verfügung stehenden Lüftern machen.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich hab dir schon in PNs gesagt, dass deine Wassertemp vollkommen unbedenklich ist, vor allem in anbetracht der Radiatorfläche.
> Auch bringt push-pull dir sicher nichts



Nein war nur so ne allgemeine frage narben  weil ich da gerade so im internet gestoßen bin und so  
aber kannst du mir den 2 punkt erklären ?



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn du spass am basteln hast, kannst du ja einen Vergleich zwischen den dir zur Verfügung stehenden Lüftern machen.


Joaaa mal gucken


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt Push+Pull nicht erst was wenn die Radiatoren über 45mm Dicke liegen? Also je dicker die Radiatoren desto mehr Druck müssen die Lüfter aufbauen um zu Kühlen, kann man das so pauschal sagen?

Dachte ich hatte des mal hier irgendwo so gelesen. ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, erst mit 60mm und dicker hat man was von push-pull. Bei 45mm und 30mm muss man schon sehr langsam drehende Lüfter haben, um da einen Unterschied zu merken, wenn überhaupt. 
Zumindest nach dem, was ich so aus diversen Tests in diverse Foren entnommen habe


----------



## Oachkatze (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Jo, erst mit 60mm und dicker hat man was von push-pull. Bei 45mm und 30mm muss man schon sehr langsam drehende Lüfter haben, um da einen Unterschied zu merken, wenn überhaupt.
> Zumindest nach dem, was ich so aus diversen Tests in diverse Foren entnommen habe



Habe in den fall 30 mm radi oben  

aber kann mir jemand den punkt 2 erklären? da steh ich noch mit ein großen fragezeichen da


----------



## Narbennarr (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Bringt Push+Pull nicht erst was wenn die Radiatoren über 45mm Dicke liegen? Also je dicker die Radiatoren desto mehr Druck müssen die Lüfter aufbauen um zu Kühlen, kann man das so pauschal sagen?
> 
> Dachte ich hatte des mal hier irgendwo so gelesen. ?



Kann man meist so sagen. Man muss aber auch erwähnen das die beliebten Alpacool Radiatoren bei den 60mm und erst recht beim Monsta sehr wenig Lamellen haben (11FPI und Monsta sogar nur 8 oder 9 FPI). Da ist der widerstand sehr gering, so das die auch bei einseitiger bestückung gut laufen


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> aber kann mir jemand den punkt 2 erklären? da steh ich noch mit ein großen fragezeichen da



Zu wenig Infos von dir dazu. 
37℃ was? CPU? GPU? Oder Wasser? 
Du musst da schon genauer beschreiben, was das Problem ist.
Und ohne Info zum System wird das auch nix


----------



## Oachkatze (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Kann man meist so sagen. Man muss aber auch erwähnen das die beliebten Alpacool Radiatoren bei den 60mm und erst recht beim Monsta sehr wenig Lamellen haben (11FPI und Monsta sogar nur 8 oder 9 FPI). Da ist der widerstand sehr gering, so das die auch bei einseitiger bestückung gut laufen



okok ich versteh also lass ich das so

37 grad das wasser 

sorry wenn fragen sind einfach fragen 

GPU ca 47 grad und CPU 57 grad


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist denn jetzt der Kühler ungewöhnlich bemessen, also ungewöhnlich breite Kühlfläche, die gerade noch so passt, wenn man genau drauf achtet, oder ist das bei vielen Kühlern so? Denn ich ging davon aus, dass man nicht wegen 0,5-1mm in solche Probleme kommen kann...



Das ist eigentlich davon abhängig, welcher CPU Kühler mit welchem Board kombiniert wird.

Meinen alten EK-Supreme LTX CSQ konnte ich auf dem Board beliebig ausrichten/in 90° Schritten drehen ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein aktueller Kühler erlaubt auf demselben Mainboard nur die vertikale Montage (also zwei von vier Ausrichtungen möglich). In der Draufsicht kann man solche Einschränkungen gerne mal übersehen, aber passen sollte ein freigegebener Kühler eigentlich immer ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In den ersten drei Bilder steht er auf (horizontale Ausrichtung), im vierten Bild passt er um 90° gedreht (vertikale Ausrichtung).


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man dann wohl Knick in der Optik.  Sah durch die Iso-Ähnliche Ansicht wirklich ähnlich für mich aus...
> 
> Jetzt siehts nichtmal annähernd so aus.  Und durch das micro ATX auch nichtmal wirklich verlgeichbar... *pfeif*


  Ich hab auch ein MSI-H87-Board im ATX-Format, da sitzen 3 Kondensatoren auch nur 0,5cm vom Sockelrand weg - und bei vielen Boards, die ich mir gestern Nacht angesehen hab (ich wollte schon ein neues ordern...) war auch mind 1-2 Kondensatoren auf Fotos sehr nah am Sockel. 

Es passt jetzt echt nur GANZ knapp, ich musste wie gesagt erst die Backplate lockern, damit ich dann die 4 Schrauben ein BISSCHEN nach rechts biegen konnte, um überhaupt mit der Kühlplatte NEBEN und nicht AUF die Kondensatoren zu kommen. Und selbst das hat nur ganz knapp hingehauen, denn man ja nicht alles gleich um 1cm nach rechts drücken    Die Kühlpatte hat also jetzt seitlichen Kontakt zu den Kondensatoren, der Rahmen für den Aufsatz ist über den Kondensatoren. Hab dazu mal ein kleines Bildchen gemalt    Die "Haltearme" des Rahmens hab ich da weggelassen, aber die Grundmaße des Rahmen sind halt auch schon so, dass die Kondensatoren fast komplett überdeckt werden.


@LiosNudin: mein Kühler hat eine komplett quadratische Kühlplatte und einen drüberliegenden ebenfalls quadratischen Rahmen. Jedenfalls rein optisch betrachtet - ausgemessen hab ich es nicht, aber wenn es doch abweichen SOLLTE, dann maximal um 2mm oder so. Die Platte ist ab Werk aber nicht zu 100% sauber verschraubt, so dass sie an der einen Seite (ausgerechnet die, die ich Richtung Kondensatoren platziert habe) um ca 1mm (an sich eher nur 0,5mm, aber das reicht ja schon) weiter außen sitzt als auf der anderen Seite. Es sind ca 4,5mm zu 5,5mm, und wären es auf beiden Seiten 5mm Abstand von der Kühlplatte zum Rahmenrand, wäre das alles wohl nie passiert. 

Da sieht man aber auch, was CPUs aushalten: ich hab in den letzten 3 Tagen abend immer mind 1-2h Xcom2 gespielt und immer wieder gewundert, warum die Lüfter aufdrehen - die CPU muss da ständig um die 70-80 Grad gehabt haben... ^^


----------



## bennySB (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pass nur auf, dass die Kondensatoren nun nicht seitlich belastet werden. 
Ansonsten einfach bissl Material von der Kühlplatte abnehmen (Dremel, Pfeile oder oder oder). 

Ist zwar nicht Sinn von etwas neuem, aber manchmal muss man halt kreativ werden, leider.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Meinungsumfrage: Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den hardware labs nemesis gts Radiatoren? Durch Zufall hier darauf gestoßen und für 30mm Radiatoren scheinen die extrem gut abzuliefern:
Radiator Review Round Up 2 15 - Page 1  of 1  - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Pass nur auf, dass die Kondensatoren nun nicht seitlich belastet werden.
> Ansonsten einfach bissl Material von der Kühlplatte abnehmen (Dremel, Pfeile oder oder oder).


 also, die werden jetzt nicht wirklich "weggedrückt", es passt gerade so. Die Kühlplatte lehnt sich maximal um 0,1mm an    Ich musste aber "von der Seite" rankommen mit gelockerten Schrauben, da es bei starr festgeschraubter Backplatte gerade so von oben auf die Kondensatorecke gestoßen wäre. 

Aber wenn ich mal das Wasser wechsle und es nicht vergesse, drehe ich den Kühler einfach mal um 180 Grad um, dann ist die Seite vom Kühler links, wo die Kühlplatte wiederum 1mm weiter rechts ist. 


Hier noch ein Bild, wo man halbwegs sieht, wie die Platte vorher "aufbockte"


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat grad jemand zufällig die "Anleitung" für den Aqua Computer Passivkühler für Aquaero 5 zur Hand? Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich die Wärmeleitpads hingelegt hab, inkls. der Anleitung.... -.- Wollt den eben anbringen und finde gerade nix dazu welche ich brauche...

[edit]
Und wie es dann so oft ist wenn man gerade gefragt hat, stolpert man drüber, sasgen wir mal so, ich hab nicht damit gerechnet das die das kleine Bild bei Aquacomputer auf der HP haben.. Haben sie doch.  Vlt hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buxtehude (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kleine Meinungsumfrage: Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den hardware labs nemesis gts Radiatoren?...


der von dir verlinkte testbericht zeigt auch, dass diese radiatoren zwar eine gute gesamtkühlleistung, aber auch eine relativ hohe restriktivität bieten.

auf deutsch: gute kühlung, verringerter durchfluss.


----------



## chischko (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



buxtehude schrieb:


> der von dir verlinkte testbericht zeigt auch, dass diese radiatoren zwar eine gute gesamtkühlleistung, aber auch eine relativ hohe restriktivität bieten.
> 
> auf deutsch: gute kühlung, verringerter durchfluss.



Who cares about Durchfluss? Die meisten haben eh zu viel bzw. unnötig viel... alles über 40L/h ist völlig ausreichend und das schafft nahezu jede Pumpe im (nahezu) geräuschlosen Betrieb.


----------



## buxtehude (10. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe lediglich auf die gestellte frage geantwortet und den test des radiators im geposteten link interpretiert.

bitte keine diskussion über durchfluss blablabla anfangen. danke


----------



## illousion (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



buxtehude schrieb:


> ich habe lediglich auf die gestellte frage geantwortet und den test des radiators im geposteten link interpretiert.
> 
> bitte keine diskussion über durchfluss blablabla anfangen. danke



Da ist jemand die ständigen Diskussionen leid 


... 


Also ich finde ja, dass man deutlich den Temperaturunterschied zwischen 40l/h und 100l/h merkt  *duckundweg*


----------



## Narbennarr (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja, dass man deutlich den Temperaturunterschied zwischen 40l/h und 100l/h merkt  *duckundweg*



Ich auch, aber nur wenn es Nachts kälter als draußen ist


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... oder der Mond vor der Sonne aufgeht.

Ich muss mich übrigens korrigieren. Die Scythe Slip Stream 120 DB  500rpm mit Doppel-Kuggellager haben am Mora3 Lärm gemacht sobald sie zueinander Kontakt über den Rahmen hatten. Das Geräusch war weg als ich sie unmontiert mit der Hand hochgehalten habe. Sie gingen also zurück. Als Gehäuselüfter kann ich sie aber empfehlen, da das Lager erst direkt am Ohr zu hören war. Es sind auch jeweils vier Gummistifte zur Entkopplung im Lieferumfang enthalten und hinter dem Mora3 war auch noch ein Luftzug mit der Hand gut spürbar.


----------



## JakPol (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theLamer schrieb:


> Hey!
> Mal eine Frage, die bestimmt schonmal gestellt wurde, aber es beschäftigt mich grad.
> Bei Boards wie beim MSI Z170 Gaming M5 oder ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger... wenn ich die CPU mit Wasser kühle - brauchen die Mosfets auch Wasserkühler? Es geht um einen CPU-Takt ca. 4,5 GHz und die Situation, dass viel Radiatorfläche vorhanden ist (420+280 im Define S) - die Lüfter also nur sehr langsam drehen und nicht viel Luftzug im Gehäuse herrscht (kein Lüfter an der Gehäuserückseite, Platz ist zu wenig wegen dem 420mm Radiator). Reicht da die Passivkühlung?
> 
> ...



Mal ein kleiner Teaser von WATERCOOL: das ist eine 3D Skizze des MB-X Kühlers fürs Ranger, Hero und Gene.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kupferböden sind fertig, jetzt werden noch die Kupfer, POM und Acryl Deckel gefertigt, und Ende nächster Woche kommen die in den Versand. Die vernickelten Varianten dauern wohl noch bis Anfang April.  
Ich freu mich so


----------



## bennySB (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr wie lange so ein Lüfter überlebt, wenn er die ganze Zeit mit zu wenig Startspannung angefordert wird und dabei kurz zuckt und das immer und immer wieder? 

Hintergrund:
Habe aktuell leider noch unterschiedliche Lüfter in meinem System und nun habe ich die Aquastream so eingestellt das mindestens 31% für den NB pk2 (glaube der ist es, halt 140er) gehalten werden. Dabei zucken die anderen beiden Lüfter nur immer. 
Ich hoffe einfach nur das sie bald hops gehen, damit meine Frau keine ausrede mehr hat, dass ich doch keine neuen Lüfter brauche xD


----------



## Noxxphox (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm also n kumpel hat sowas seit jahren und di laufn noch...
also viel glück


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kriege meine Wakü ums Verrecken nicht richtig entlüftet - was kann ich da machen oder wie?

Anbei ein Foto, wie die Schläuche verlaufen - es bildet sich immer wieder entweder im Betrieb eine mehr oder weniger große Luftkammer bei der Elipse 2, und beim Ausschalten des PCs bildet sich oft eine Luftkammer vom Eingang in den Radi den Schlauch entlang bei der Elipse 1. Wenn ich den PC so kippe, dass die Luft aus Elipse 1 in den Radi wandert, kommt bei Elipse 2 noch mehr Luft rein. Kippe ich den PC, dass die Luft von Elilpse 2 zum AGB wandert, dann wandert gleichzeitig Luft an 1 vorbei Richtung oberen Radiator, was der Pfeil andeutet... 

Die Temps sind trotzdem okay, und es gluckert nicht, aber wie krieg ich das weg? ^^  Da muss im vorderen Radiator irgendwo zu viel Luft sein, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich die so rausbekomme, dass es in Richtung AGB geht...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr als kippen, drehen, wackeln und wieder kippen in immer extremere Winkel (während die Pumpe auf Maximalstufe läuft) wird Dir nicht übrig bleiben!


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Mehr als kippen, drehen, wackeln und wieder kippen in immer extremere Winkel (während die Pumpe auf Maximalstufe läuft) wird Dir nicht übrig bleiben!



tja, ich muss den PC dann wohl nochmal abbauen, auf meinen Wohnzimmertisch stellen und per externem Netzteil die Pumpe dann anwerfen, denn da, wo er jetzt steht, sind bestimmte Winkel nicht drin. 

Mich würde interessieren, wie denn das Wasser im Radiator langläuft - vlt kann man damit dann eher vorhersagen, wie und wohin man drehen und kippen muss?

Was genau sind denn die Nachteile von Luft im System? Wirkt sich das zB sehr auf die Temps auf? Gestern hab ich länger xcom2 gespielt, da waren es dann irgendwann ca 45 Grad Wassertemp, Graka 60 Grad und CPU 65, manchmal auch 70. Allerdings hatte ich da auch einen der drei Lüfter vom oberen Radiator falschrum montiert, weil ich den zum Testen kurz ausgebaut getestet hab (rattert leider) und aus Versehen falschrum wieder reingemacht hatte und keinen Bock, den richtigrum einzubauen, da ich ihn eh heute rausnehmen und einen anderen reinmachen wollte, um den Defekten zu reklamieren  

Unter Office/Internetsurfen sind es jetzt um die 35 Grad für CPU und Graka sowie 27 fürs Wasser. Zimmertemp ca 21 Grad. Alles (auch Gaming) bei ca 400-600 UPM der Lüfter (3 oben rausblasend, einer hinten reinsaugend, zwei vorne durch den 280er Radi hindurch REINblasend).


----------



## Nachty (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dreh doch das Case auf den FrontRadi!


----------



## JakPol (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, das Kernproblem ist doch, dass da irgendwo der Kreislauf nicht geschlossen ist. Sprich, der Einlass des AGB liegt nicht dauerhaft unter dem Wasserspiegel des AGBs. Bis Du das nicht final gelöst hast, ist alles andere nur Flickwerk, das Kernproblem wird immer wieder auftauchen. Das heißt, Du musst den AGB links anheben, so dass er leicht schräg im Gehäuse sitzt, so dass der Einlass dauerhaft unter dem Wasserspiegel liegt. AUsserdem könnte es helfen, wenn Du den Füllstand im AGB erhöhst, sprich mehr Fluid ins System gibst.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Naja, das Kernproblem ist doch, dass da irgendwo der Kreislauf nicht geschlossen ist. Sprich, der Einlass des AGB liegt nicht dauerhaft unter dem Wasserspiegel des AGBs. Bis Du das nicht final gelöst hast, ist alles andere nur Flickwerk, das Kernproblem wird immer wieder auftauchen. Das heißt, Du musst den AGB links anheben, so dass er leicht schräg im Gehäuse sitzt, so dass der Einlass dauerhaft unter dem Wasserspiegel liegt. AUsserdem könnte es helfen, wenn Du den Füllstand im AGB erhöhst, sprich mehr Fluid ins System gibst.


  Das ist sehr schwierig - da ist ja - wie man sieht - der Einfüll-Schlauch schon voll mit Wasser. Wenn ich das Gehäuse ganz umkippe, fließt trotzdem nur ein kleines bisschen Wasser von da in den AGB. 

Zuerst war der AGB auch voll, aber es hat sich halt nach einer Weil die Luft dort gesammelt, und JETZT ist er halt zu 1/5 oben leer. Kann in der Tat sein, dass der Einlass, wo das Wasser vom vorderen Radi kommt, nicht ganz bedeckt ist. Ich werde den AGB dann mal links was anheben. Ein wenig "schief" ist er schon, das würde bei mehr Wasser im AGB auch reichen.


@Nachty: wenn der vordere AGB unten ist, würde die Luft aber in den oberen AGB wandern, also weiter "hinten", was die Reihenfolge des Kreislaufes angeht ^^


----------



## Nachty (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich seh nur ein AGB ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Ich seh nur ein AGB ?


 Ich meinte den FrontRadi, nicht AGB... Wenn ich das Case so hinstelle, dass der FrontRadi unten ist, wandert die Luft ja (auch) wieder zurück durch den Schlauch zum hinteren Radi.


Aber vielleicht mach ich es doch so, und dann öffne ich den AGB links (was nach dem Kippen ja "oben" ist, so dass da Luft ist) und fülle dort Wasser nach. Und den eigentlich als Füllschlauch gedachten Teil mach ich weg und stattdessen dort den Schlauch rein, der vom FrontRadi kommt, dann liegt der auch früher komplette unter Wasser. Und da, wo der FrontRadi-Schlauch reinging, mach ich nen normalen Schraubstopfen rein...  und den Befüll-Schlauch mach ich dann nur noch beim Neubefüllen dran, und zwar an den linken Eingang des AGBs. Ansonsten sitzt da nämlich ein Stopfen mit einer LED (die LED fehlt aktuell noch  )


----------



## Nachty (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe muss auch laufen! Dann wandert die Luft auch besser in den AGB und die Sache ist gegessen^^


----------



## illousion (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> ... oder der Mond vor der Sonne aufgeht.
> 
> Ich muss mich übrigens korrigieren. Die Scythe Slip Stream 120 DB  500rpm mit Doppel-Kuggellager haben am Mora3 Lärm gemacht sobald sie zueinander Kontakt über den Rahmen hatten. Das Geräusch war weg als ich sie unmontiert mit der Hand hochgehalten habe. Sie gingen also zurück. Als Gehäuselüfter kann ich sie aber empfehlen, da das Lager erst direkt am Ohr zu hören war. Es sind auch jeweils vier Gummistifte zur Entkopplung im Lieferumfang enthalten und hinter dem Mora3 war auch noch ein Luftzug mit der Hand gut spürbar.



Also ich habe die normalen Slip Streams mit 800Rpm und bei denen ist jeder 2. wenn sie langsam laufen unhörbar. Bei den anderen hört man das Lager ganz leicht klackern, also einfach die Doppelte Menge bestellen und die doofe Hälfte zurück schicken


----------



## Krolgosh (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte mich grade nur mal kurz auskotzen...

Hab nun in den letzten 3 Wochen, zweimal mein MB einschicken müssen.. das erste mal kam es zurück ohne das ein Fehler festgestellt wurde, dafür wurde mir der CPU den ich auch eingeschickt habe ausgetauscht. Nachdem ich dann wieder den PC zusammengebaut habe wollte er gar nichts mehr machen.. Lüfter liefen noch, das wars dann aber auch.
Da lag dann bei mir der Schluss doch nahe das vlt doch das MB nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte. Hab dann am Montag das MB eingeschickt, da wurde wohl ein Fehler entdeckt, denn am Mittwoch hatte ich bereits das neue bei mir daheim liegen. 
Heute bin ich erst dazu gekommen das Neue zu testen, also wieder alles eingebaut.. und ja ganz genau, wieder der schei*** Fehler 00. Wie schon das mal zuvor mit dem alten MB. 

Ich hatte wirklich noch nie soviel Pech wie mit diesem Rechner. Am liebsten würde ich das Dinge gerade aus dem Fenster schmeißen.
Immerhin war ich diesmal so schlau vorher zu testen, bevor ich wieder die ganze Wasserkühlung einbaue....

Das einzige gute daran ist wieder der Service von MF, das lief bis jetzt total Reibungslos. Aber momentan bin ich einfach ratlos was ich machen soll.


----------



## JakPol (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du Dein RAM mal an nem anderen Rechner durchgetest?


----------



## Krolgosh (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne habs nur mal mit nur einem Riegel, dann dem anderen etc pp versucht.. Hab keine Möglichkeit hier irgendwo den DDR4 zu testen.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ganz doofe Frage: Die üblichen Probleme hast du schon gecheckt?

- Alle Kabel richtig angeschlossen, wirklich richtig? Wirklich?
- Alle Hardware raus und MB alleine gestartet?
- BIOS/UEFI-Reset durchgeführt?
usw.

Einfach nur Fehler 00 ist leider wenig hilfreich, da dies je nach Board irgendwas sein könnte. Von nicht 100%ig eingesteckten Stromkabeln aufm MB bis hin zu einer defekten CPU.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, alles mehrfach gecheckt. 
Auch schon im nicht eingebauten Zustand auf nem Karton versucht.

Ja ich weiß der Fehler ist leider nichtssagend. 
Ich werde morgen mal nochmals genau alles prüfen, muss nun die Finger davon lassen oder ich schmeiß es wirklich noch in die Ecke


----------



## VJoe2max (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^ Ist zwar ziemlich Offtopic hier, aber die Symptome die du beschreibst könnten dafür sprechen, dass das BIOS/UEFI noch nicht auf einer Version ist, die deine CPU erkennt, falls Letztere relativ neu auf dem Markt ist. Zudem gibt es auch bestimmte CPUs (allerdings keine Mainstream-Modelle) die nur von sehr wenigen Boards überhaupt unterstützt werden. Dabei kommt es teilweise ganz exakt auf die Modellbezeichnung der CPU an. Hatte derartige Probleme jedenfalls letztens mit zwei alten LGA 1155 ITX-Boards auf denen ich CPUs betreiben wollte, die erst am Ende der LGA1155 Ära heraus kamen. Erst nachdem ich die Boards mit Hilfe einer noch älteren CPU aus einer anderen kleinen Kiste auf die neueste BIOS/UEFI-Version gebracht hatte, liefen auch die "neuen" CPUs auf den Boards. Mit den jeweils ab Werk aufgespielten BIOS/UEFI-Versionen liefen ebenfalls nur die Lüfter an und es wurde ein Fehler angezeigt, der nicht dokumentiert war.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den tip, denke aber das sollte nicht auf den i7 6700k zutreffen. 
Und ich hab schon das neueste BIOS drauf geflasht, eben um so was auszuschließen. 

Ich wollte mich hier auch nur kurz auskotzen.  danke dir trotzdem


----------



## buxtehude (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*off*: um welches board oder welchen ram genau geht es denn?

*on*: hab gestern nach jahren mal den cpu kühler (ek supreme hf) geöffnet und gereinigt. sah nicht lecker aus


----------



## Krolgosh (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Board: Asus maximus VIII Ranger
Ram: G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 16gb (2 Riegel)


----------



## buxtehude (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hast du die cpu und den sockel mal genau unter die lupe genommen (evtl. verunreinigung oder pin leicht verbogen)?


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin zusammen,

mal kurz ne Frage: Ich hab jetzt ein paar Stunden lang Borderlands 2 gespielt und gerade gemerkt, dass meine Pumpe anfängt zu rattern. Hört sich an, wie wenn das Pumpenrad irgendwo streifen würde. Es handelt sich um die Alphacool DC-LT3600. Luftbläschen sind so wie es scheint keine drin.

Woran kann's liegen? CPU- und GPU-Temperaturen sind ganz normal.
Würde mich über Rat freuen


----------



## JakPol (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Board: Asus maximus VIII Ranger
> Ram: G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 16gb (2 Riegel)



3200er RAM funktioniert manchmal auf dem Ranger nicht einfach so. Such mal im Mainboard&RAM Subforum nach "Ranger Ram", da findest Du dutzende Threads, wo Leute Probleme hatten, mit 3200 MHz zu booten. Also mal testen, ob das RAM grundsätzlich funktioniert, und vielleicht einfach mal 2400er RAM besorgen und testen, ob das Board damit anspringt.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> 3200er RAM funktioniert manchmal auf dem Ranger nicht einfach so. Such mal im Mainboard&RAM Subforum nach "Ranger Ram", da findest Du dutzende Threads, wo Leute Probleme hatten, mit 3200 MHz zu booten. Also mal testen, ob das RAM grundsätzlich funktioniert, und vielleicht einfach mal 2400er RAM besorgen und testen, ob das Board damit anspringt.



Hmm ok, also er ist auf jedenfall schonmal ohne Probleme bei mir auf dem Board gelaufen. Kann aber natürlich sein... bin momentan soweit das ich eigentlich nichts mehr ausschließen kann. (Außer Graka und PSU)
Hab das alles auch schon im Mindfactory Supportthread geschrieben, ich warte nun erstmal ab was dort gesagt wird, weil wenn ich nun einfach alle Teile nochmal einschicken soll bemühe ich mich jetzt nicht um nen neuen Ram. 



buxtehude schrieb:


> hast du die cpu und den sockel mal genau unter die lupe genommen (evtl. verunreinigung oder pin leicht verbogen)?



Ja habe ich vor dem Einsetzen gemacht, und auch nun danach als der Fehler kam. Hatte da vor paar Jahren mal nen MB mit verbogenen Pins und seitdem schau ich da eigentlich sehr genau vorher nach. 

Danke für eure Hilfe jedenfalls. Ich geh dann wieder mal in den Keller und schraub an meinem Downhill-Bike rum... eigentlich wird das ja erst ausgewintert wenn es länger Hell is draußen. Was macht man nicht alles wenn der PC nimmer geht. 
Ein gutes hat es aber, nun kann ich gleich noch warten bis die neue Eisdecke bei mir angekommen... immer positiv denken.


----------



## buxtehude (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist die richtige einstellung


----------



## Krolgosh (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade mal um wirklich alles auszuschließen die originalen psu Kabel genommen, nicht die gesleevten, um auch wirklich das auch noch ausschließen zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht nix, wird dann wohl alles, je nachdem was mindfactory sagt, am Montag zurück gehen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och Leute, könnt ihr eure -Diskussion bitte im richtigen Unterforum fortsetzen? Es gibt User, die hier zu WaKü Fragen gestellt haben, welche noch irgendwann untergehen werden, wenn das hier so weiter geht. Nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Krolgosh (12. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sorry... Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.  

Das "auskotzen" ging bissel zu weit. Also back to topic...


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> mal kurz ne Frage: Ich hab jetzt ein paar Stunden lang Borderlands 2 gespielt und gerade gemerkt, dass meine Pumpe anfängt zu rattern. Hört sich an, wie wenn das Pumpenrad irgendwo streifen würde. Es handelt sich um die Alphacool DC-LT3600. Luftbläschen sind so wie es scheint keine drin.
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Aufsatz zu fest angeschraubt hast laufen die Pumpen entweder gar nicht an oder es ist ein Schleifgeräusch zu hören. 





illousion schrieb:


> Also ich habe die normalen Slip Streams mit  800Rpm und bei denen ist jeder 2. wenn sie langsam laufen unhörbar. Bei  den anderen hört man das Lager ganz leicht klackern, also einfach die  Doppelte Menge bestellen und die doofe Hälfte zurück schicken



Das Lager war ja nicht das Problem, sondern der Kontakt der Lüfter auf dem Mora zueinander.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schönen Sonntag zusammen

Zum Regeln der 13 Lüfter des Mora hab ich mir jetzt ne BitFenix Recon bestellt:
Wo kann ich die Temperaturfühler hinklatschen das die Wassertemperatur einigermassen stimmt (+- 2-3°C)? 
In die Kühlrippen, an den Kühlkörper des Mora oder brauche ich noch zwangsweise 5 Inline-Temperaturfühler? 


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inline Sensor wäre wohl das beste. Sonst klebe den zB an ein fitting oder so und dabei auch dran denken, dass der gegenüber der Lufttemperatur im case abgeschirmt sein sollte.

So ein inline-sensor arbeitet nicht viel anders. Bei meinem phobya ist beim anschrauben das Plastik abgegangen, daher konnte ich da mal drunter sehen. Der Sensor ist dort auch nur an das Metall geklebt und hat von der anderen Seite etwas schaumzeugs drüber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem ist nur das es nicht nur ein Sensor ist sondern 5 (jeder Kanal hat einen eigenen).

Weder die Steuerung noch die Sensoren kommen ins Gehäuse > Standalone weil zwei System am Mora hängen.
Platz im 24/7-System wäre für die Steuerung schon, aber dann brauche ich 5X 2m 3Pin-Lüfterkabel.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ einfach gebraucht ein poweradjust 2 oder 3 ultra besorgen, das habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Poweradjust ist nichts für mich:
Keine Überwachungsmöglichkeit für mich > 24/7-System läuft unter Linux und jedes mal den anderen Rechner starten kanns auch nicht sein.
2. Gebraucht bekommt man die hier in CH nicht. DE aufgrund Zoll zu teuer > neuer günstiger aber aufgrund fehlender Überwachung uninteressant.


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn du den Aufsatz zu fest angeschraubt hast laufen die Pumpen entweder gar nicht an oder es ist ein Schleifgeräusch zu hören.



Danke erstmal für die Antwort  Zu fest ist eigentlich nichts, die Pumpe läuft jetzt schon zw. einem und anderthalb Jahr(en) problemlos ohne Geräusche. Könnte es irgend eine Verunreinigung sein?

#Edit: Heute läuft sie wieder ganz ruhig, evtl. einfach nur lauter geworden durch die dauerhafte Benutzung über mehrere Stunden.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber was soll die benutzung über stunden da auslösen?
es erhöht sich nur die wassertemp, das sollte normalerweile kein grosen einfluss haben

mit höheren temps dehnen sich materialien zwar aus, aber deine temps müsst enorm hoch sein um eine ausdehnung solcher ausmasen hinzubekomm das es schleift


----------



## buxtehude (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> ...#Edit: Heute läuft sie wieder ganz ruhig, evtl. einfach nur lauter geworden durch die dauerhafte Benutzung über mehrere Stunden.


welche flüssigkeit nutzt du?


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Noxxphox: Ja, ich weiß und ich kanns mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, da wären meine CPU-Temps und die meiner Grafikkarte auch nicht bei durchschnittl. 50°C...

@buxtehude: Mayhems X1 Blood Red, das Fertiggemisch. Hat heute nach ca. einer halben Stunde wieder angefangen zu rattern.

Nebenbei: Es ist definitiv die Pumpe, ich hab die Lüfter kontrolliert.


----------



## buxtehude (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein ähnliches problem (mit einer 18w laing pumpe) hatte in einem anderen forum ein user, der es gelöst hat, indem er mit dest. wasser und glysantin neu befüllt hat.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm natürlich hat die flüssigkeit einfluss, aber dürfte es dafür nicht eine relativ dickflüssige flüssigkeit benötigen?
das mayhems blood red ist genau wie das ek blood red ja nicht sooloo mit partikeln "verseucht" wie diese show flüssigkeiten. dürfte also eigentlich nicht gros anderster sein als normales destiliertes wasser, oder bin ich da nun falsch?


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Mayhems ist wie ganz normales destilliertes Wasser mit Farbzusatz, Partikel für Pastel-Effekt oder sowas sind da keine drin, ist ja durchsichtig.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja du siehst es nicht aber n bissl was ist drin an partikeln, nur halt nicht annähernd so krass und zähflüssig wie bei den showflüssigkeiten. aber ds meine vermutung richtig war, dürfte das der pumpe eig keine gröseren peobleme bereiten.


----------



## chischko (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte mit meiner alten AS XT auch nen Problem des Ratterns am Anfang (gebraucht gekauft), aber das hat auch ewig nicht nachgelassen, erst als ich den Zusatz mit ins dest.- Wasser gegeben hab hat es schlagartig aufgehört... hat also ne "Schmierung" gefehlt. 
Zusatz: Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1   ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## knightmare80 (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, bin stolzer Besitzer einer gtx 980ti und einem AT Wasserkühler. Da ich noch nicht die Karte unter Wasser gesetzt habe, möchte ich gerne wissen ob eine aktive Backplate einen Nutzen hat. Bei der 290x habe ich nach dem umbau 5-9grad bessere temps gehabt. Da war aber auch die Leistungsaufnahme höher. Danke für jede meinung. Achso, ich zahle nur 20€ für den aktiven backplate-Kühler...


----------



## Krolgosh (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner Meinung nach bringt es so gut wie nichts. Rein der Optik wegen, und als "Schutz".
Bei meiner 980 hab ich im Verlgeich mit Backplate, und ohne keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Ist jetzt nur meine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer mal will kann mein Zimmerprojekt + Wakü anschauen wenn es jmd langweilig ist 

MeinZimmer2.skp - Google Drive


----------



## chischko (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bilder sieht man sich ja gerne an aber deswegen nun Sketchup runterzuladen installieren etc. seh ich nich ein^^


----------



## Shutterfly (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Bilder sieht man sich ja gerne an aber deswegen nun Sketchup runterzuladen installieren etc. seh ich nich ein^^



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal das eh nicht hier rein gehört. Ich schau's mir trotzdem mal an  (ich hab Sketchup schon )

@chischko: Wie gesagt, ich hab schon ein Fertiggemisch von Mayhems, bei dem alles drin ist (Korrosionschutz, Biozid etc...)


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



knightmare80 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin stolzer Besitzer einer gtx 980ti und einem AT Wasserkühler. Da ich noch nicht die Karte unter Wasser gesetzt habe, möchte ich gerne wissen ob eine aktive Backplate einen Nutzen hat. Bei der 290x habe ich nach dem umbau 5-9grad bessere temps gehabt. Da war aber auch die Leistungsaufnahme höher. Danke für jede meinung. Achso, ich zahle nur 20€ für den aktiven backplate-Kühler...



bei meiner hitzköpfigen R9 290 war als Backplate nur eine passive dabei, und die Temps gehen bei Last nur selten über 60 Grad mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüftern und 2 Radis (360+280). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dann bei der GTX 980 Ti eine aktive sein "muss".


----------



## brooker (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... für nen Zwacken würde ich die aktive Backplatte an deiner Stelle nehmen. Du gehst ja auf Dauerbetrieb und da ist jedes Grad weniger ein Segen.


----------



## buxtehude (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> ...Backplatte...


kommt die in den ofen?


----------



## Thaiminater (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mal nen Bild morgen kann ich dann noch bessere mit der Wakü machen Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Also der Plan ist das ich mir eine Deckenschiene für Schiebetüren im Baumarkt hol, daran dann ne Platte und daran ne Tv Deckenhalterung.
An diesen Tv Mount kommt dann nen 40" UHD Monitor damit ich diesen zwischen dem Schreibtisch und meinem Bett bewegen kann.
Daneben kommt dann nen 24" 144 hz für CS .
Für die Wakü wirds nen Mora denn ich dann in die Seite meines Schreibtisches einbauen kann.
Hier mal mein Zimmer Irl
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Konstruktive Kritik ist natürlich gewünscht


----------



## JakPol (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Weg von Deinem Schreibtisch zu Deinem Bett so etwa 1,50m. Ich halte es für jenseits von unnötig, einen 40Zoll Bildschirm näher ans Bett zu bringen als das.

Desweiteren wird das eine elendige Arbeit, die Kabel für Strom und Signalinput zu verlegen.

Kurz: ich halte die Idee für vollkommen bescheuert.


----------



## epitr (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
hat jemand den Alphacool Eisbecher und kann mir sagen wie groß der Abstand auf dem Bild ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Weg von Deinem Schreibtisch zu Deinem Bett so etwa 1,50m. Ich halte es für jenseits von unnötig, einen 40Zoll Bildschirm näher ans Bett zu bringen als das.
> 
> Desweiteren wird das eine elendige Arbeit, die Kabel für Strom und Signalinput zu verlegen.
> 
> Kurz: ich halte die Idee für vollkommen bescheuert.



Okay Danke ich hat noch nie so nen großen Moni in meinem Zimmer dann werd ich es wohl einfach mit ner Wandhalterung machen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



epitr schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand den Alphacool Eisbecher und kann mir sagen wie groß der Abstand auf dem Bild ist?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe einen, für welche Variante magst du das wissen, für die auf deinem Bild.
Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir nicht helfen - ich habe die DDC Variante und die scheint von dem Sockel her dünner zu sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Unterschied sind ungefähr 20mm. Entsprechend kannst du abmessen und einfach die 20 drauf geben. 

Bei der eisdecke solo (also ohne agb) ist der unterschied 17mm


----------



## epitr (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es gerne für die D5 Variante wissen.
Wäre super, wenn du es mir für die DDC Variante sagen könntest, dann addiere ich einfach 20mm dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf was genau kommt es Dir denn an? Fall der Abstand auf dem Bild ein bisschen zu groß wäre: rein logisch müsste man doch diese Halterung, die zwischen Pumpe und AGB ist, auch entfernen und umgedreht wieder einbauen können, so dass die Schraubbohrungen der Halterung wiederum ein wenig weiter unten sitzen.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat jemand schon das d5 + den deckel der genauso ausieht nur ihne agb getestet? komme aufn namen nicht und iwi will meine gedrosseltes inet nicht auf die aquatuning seite.
weil will mir das beides zolen und bissl infos drüber haben.
dürfte mitm shoggy drunter leise sein bzw vibrations arm schötze ich mal


----------



## epitr (15. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Auf was genau kommt es Dir denn an? Fall der Abstand auf dem Bild ein bisschen zu groß wäre: rein logisch müsste man doch diese Halterung, die zwischen Pumpe und AGB ist, auch entfernen und umgedreht wieder einbauen können, so dass die Schraubbohrungen der Halterung wiederum ein wenig weiter unten sitzen.



In meinem Gehäuse passt die Pumpe nur, wenn sie mit Halterung am Boden maximal 90mm hoch ist.
Der Ausgleichbehälter passt ohne Probleme, daher interessiert mich der Abstand zwischen dem Boden und dem AGB.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist doch agb und Pumpe mit Deckel eine Einheit. Wie kann da der agb sicher passen, aber bei der Pumpe könnte es ein problem geben? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. 

So steht es in der Beschreibung auf der Seite zum eisbecher 250 D5


> Maße ohne Halterung inkl. Standfüße (LxBxT): 324 x 87,5 x 80mm



324mm-250mm=74mm


----------



## epitr (15. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir, einfach 250mm abzuziehen macht ja Sinn,
keine Ahnung wieso da ich nicht darauf gekommen bin.

Der Radiator steht 5mm über der Pumpe, s.d. der AGB auf jeden Fall passt, die Pumpe aber nicht.
Daher muss die Pumpe unter dem Radiator sein (siehe Bild).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, so ergibt das auch Sinn. Sollte selbst wenn diese 74 nicht zu 100% korrekt sind, unter 90 wird es wohl aber sicher sein. Von daher: go for it


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern ist die BitFenix Recon gekommen und hab diese natürlich auch gleich verbaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einziges was ich mir eventuell noch überlegen muss, ist ob ich mir noch 5 Inline-Wassertemperatursensoren zulege oder nicht > aktuell hab ich kurzerhand alle 5 Sensoren mit Klebeband auf das Anschlussteil des Mora geklebt.


----------



## Vision-Modding (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe meine R290X Tri OC unter Wasser gesetzt mittels eines Alphacool "Fullcover" Kühler, habe allerdings auch noch eine 270x mit GPU only Kühler im Kreislauf.
Meine Temp Werte sind meines Erachtens ein Traum, allerdings ist die 290x(die nach der 270x im Kreislauf hängt) immer ein paar Grad Wärmer.
Nach meiner Naiven Logik, müsste der Alphacool doch besser bzw. die selben Temps liefern als ein GPU Only Kühler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoertyHarry (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich schätze die 290x hat mehr stromaufnahme wie die 270x daher auch mehr hitzeentwicklung dann kommt noch dazu dass die 290x noch 1 bis 2K wärmeres wasser bekommt also scheint mir das eigentlich normal zu sein  

Lg Dörtyharry


----------



## Vision-Modding (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich mir fast gedacht nachdem lesen meines eigenen Posts, manchmal....  Danke fürs beantworten einer dämlichen Frage  

Fällt mir dazu ein;
Das ist Physik! Muss man wissen!


----------



## DoertyHarry (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

BTW warum hast du eigentlich eine 290x und eine 270x in einem Kreislauf?


----------



## Vision-Modding (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wakü und Hardware ist Historisch gewachsen.
Die Pumpe ist zb. von 2007. Ein Radiator von den dreien ( 1x120mm ) auch.

Zuerst AMD  A10 6800k auf Micro ATX mit r270x, beides unter wasser.

Jetzt i5 6600k, r290x + r270x.

Habe 3 Monitore, davon laufen 2 über die r270x und der auf dem gespielt über die r290x


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Habe 3 Monitore, davon laufen 2 über die r270x und der auf dem gespielt über die r290x


  aber wenn die beiden anderen nur 2D darstellen, bringt die 270X doch gar keinen Vorteil - das macht die 290x ja nebenbei ^^


----------



## the_leon (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber für F@H kann se falten.
Das wird eher ihr Haupteinsatzzweck sein


----------



## mns1188 (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze frage, kann ich bei den high flow Durchflusssensoren von Aquacomputer gewinkelte 90° Anschlüssentüllen verweden?
Oder ist es empfohlen wie bei den mps flow Durchflusssensoren ebenfalls von Aquacomputer gerade Anschlusstüllen zu verwenden?

Liebe Grüße mns1188


----------



## SilverTobias90 (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mns1188 schrieb:


> Kurze frage, kann ich bei den high flow Durchflusssensoren von Aquacomputer gewinkelte 90° Anschlüssentüllen verweden?
> Oder ist es empfohlen wie bei den mps flow Durchflusssensoren ebenfalls von Aquacomputer gerade Anschlusstüllen zu verwenden?
> 
> Liebe Grüße mns1188



Ja, steht dort auch in der Beschreibung wenn ich mich damals nicht verlesen habe


----------



## mns1188 (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ja, steht dort auch in der Beschreibung wenn ich mich damals nicht verlesen habe



"Ja" zur ersten oder zweiten Frage?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (17. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mns1188 schrieb:


> "Ja" zur ersten oder zweiten Frage?




Hast in deiner zweiten frage ja schon indirekt deine erste Frage in Frage gestellt und selbst beantwortet ^^
Ja man soll auch bei dem High flow DFM keine Winkel verwenden


----------



## DOcean (18. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich stört jeder Winkel den DFM, aber wieviel das ausmacht....


----------



## VJoe2max (18. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer drauf an wie weit der Winkel vom DFM entfernt ist und um welche Bauart es sich bei dem DFM handelt. Radiale Flügelrad-DFM wie der aquacomputer "high flow" DFM sind diesbezüglich verhältnismäßig unempfindlich. Trotzdem empfielt es sich natürlich für möglichst korrekte Messungen immer sog. Beruhigungsstrecken vor (und ggfl. auch nach) dem DFM vorzusehen. Das heißt, es sollte nach Möglichkeit einfach eine möglichst lange gerade Strecke vor den DFM Einlass sitzen. Außerdem sollte man es direkt am aquacomputer "high flow" DFM auf jeden Fall vermeiden Anschlüsse zu nutzen, deren Innendurchmesser kleiner als 8mm ist (unabhängig davon ob es ein gewinkelter oder ein gerader Anschluss ist). Der Düsendurchmesser dieses DFM beträgt 8mm. Ist der Innendurchmesser des Einlass-Anschlusses kleiner, kann das das Ergebnis maßgeblich verfälschen. 

Bei den eher seltenen axialen Flügelrad-DFM können Winkel oder andere Einbauten, die einen Drall in der Strömung verursachen, im Übrigen einen recht starken Einfluss auf das Messergebnis haben. Da sind Beruhigungsstrecken also noch wichtiger für korrekte Messungen. 

Allerdings reicht es im Normalfall ja auch häufig aus, nur die ungefähre Größenordnung des Volumenstroms zu kennen. Besonders exakte Messungen sind eigentlich nur nötig, wenn man seine Werte mit anderen vergleichen will die ebenfalls exakt messen, oder wenn man den Wert für die Berechnung anderer Parameter nutzen will. Wenn der DFM nur zur Überwachung dessen dient, ob sich das Wasser in einem ausreichenden Maße bewegt, spielt es in der Regel keine große Rolle, ob man einen Winkel vor den Eingang setzt oder nicht. Lediglich das mit dem Innendurchmesser der Anschlüsse am DFM sollte man beherzigen. Dieser soll nie kleiner als der definierte Düsendurchmesser des DFM selbst sein. Ansonsten steht man vor Problemen wie bei den Koolance-DFM ohne definierten Düsendurchmesser, bei denen das Ergebnis direkt vom ID des verwendeten Einlass-Anschlusses abhängt (mal unabhängig davon, dass bei denen auch die Signale an sich noch Nachbearbeitung erfordern).


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. März 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind diese Art von Sensoren ...

Monsoon Temperatursensor G1/4 - Black Chrome | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

genauer als ihre Kollegen ...

Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Es sollte eigentlich möglich sein, in den beiden freien und verschlossenen Anschlüssen der Grafikkarte diesen Fühler mit Display von oben einzusetzen, der AGB besitzt nur einen Eingang und scheidet daher aus...

Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (rot) | Temp. Anzeige | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder habe ich ein Problem übersehen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mns1188 (18. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort 
Hatte vor mit dem Volumenstrom vom DFM, mir die Kühlleistung der Radiatoren vom Aquaero bzw. der Aquasuite errechnen zu lassen. 
Und war halt am überlegen wie ich den DFM am besten im Case unterbringe. Naja ma schauen


----------



## Vision-Modding (19. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> aber wenn die beiden anderen nur 2D darstellen, bringt die 270X doch gar keinen Vorteil - das macht die 290x ja nebenbei ^^



2D Frühstückt die 290 so weg, das stimmt . 
Wenn mann allerdings nebenbei Streams guckt und Spiele Downsampled dann mampft der Stream schon ein paar Frames weg.
 1. Reines haben statt brauchen.
2. Sie faltet ja auch und verkauft nachdem ich den Original Kühler abgebaut hab, würde ich Sie auch nicht mehr bekommen, für einen guten Preis .


----------



## Noxxphox (19. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die logik warum man nachm demontieren des stock kphlers eine karte nicht mehr verkauft bekommt entzieht sich mir ein bischen, aber ok.

hat wer ne empfehlung für leise 180mm lüfter?^^ sollen aufn nova1080 kommen und zu der gröse findet man nichso viele reviews wie zu dennstandardtgrösen 120 und 140mm, daher frage ich euch nach euren erfahrungen


----------



## JakPol (19. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch vier AP181 auf nem Mora im Einsatz und bin begeistert. Fette Leistung und unter 400 upm echt sehr leise. Und mit einer Spannweite bis zu 1200upm unglaubliche Kühlreserven...


----------



## Vision-Modding (19. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> die logik warum man nachm demontieren des Stock Kühlers eine karte nicht mehr verkauft bekommt entzieht sich mir ein bischen, aber ok.



Wird man selbstverständlich los, nur was würdest Du mir geben für eine r270x, den Stock Kühler remontiert und übertaktet war? 60-80€? 

Nene, danke. Die (Ebay) Erfahrungen bei gebrauchten Sachen haben mich gelehrt das im Nachhinein dann rumgeweint wird wenn was nicht geht o. ä....


----------



## Noxxphox (20. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich versteh zwar das prob beim remontiertem kühler nicht, aber es gibt ja bekanntlich leute die überall was zu meckern finden^^

merci für die lpftertips, ich schause mir mal an, aber die mit den 1200rpm klingen aufgrund der reserven interesant. aber im regelfall dürften so 300-600rpm da volkommen ausreichen. wennse aber leisen sind nehm ich die reserve gerne^^


----------



## JakPol (20. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieser test sagt meiner Meinung nach alles: Test: Silverstone und Phobya 18 mm Lufter im Vergleich auf Nova 1


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich versteh zwar das prob beim remontiertem kühler nicht, aber es gibt ja bekanntlich leute die überall was zu meckern finden^^



wenn es ordentlich gemacht ist, ist es sogar besser, als wenn alles original ist. einfach, weil die wlp ab werk selten der renner ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahja genau deswegen verstehe ich ja das prob nicht.
bei der remontage macht man ja was ordentliches wie kyronaut, hydronaut oder gelid drunter. allein dadurch holt man nicht selten 5°C und mehr raus


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wakü drauf war, ist der kühler zudem weitestgehend oder gar komplett ungenutzt.


----------



## JakPol (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal kurzes OffTopic: welche Schraubengröße brauche ich für eine solche M.2 SSD auf einem ATX Mainboard? Ich hab das Mainboard via ebay gekauft, und da war die Schraube nicht mehr dabei... Ich meine, M2,5*3mm im Hinterkopf zu haben, bin aber nicht sicher. Weiß das jemand definitiv? Google hilft mir irgendwie auch nicht weiter :// 
Und weiß jemand ne gute Bezugsquelle für so kleine Schrauben? Der örtliche Baumarkt hat die ja vermutlich nicht...
Vielen Dank!


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

M2 oder M2,5. Genauer weiss ich das auch nicht. Nimm sonst einfach einen tropfen heisskleber, vielleicht hält das ja.
Solche kleinen schrauben könntest du vielleicht bei einem uhrmacher bekommen.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

m2.5 x 3 müsste richtig sein. Wären 1.3mm durchmesser.

Ich kaufe solche schrauben immer bei ebay


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm doch ich glaube schon, dass nen ordentlich großer Baumarkt sowas hat. Wenn nicht einzeln, dann vielleicht im 10er Pack oder so. Meiner (Bauhaus) hat sowas


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist denn wenigstens der Abstandshalter, der in die Setzmuttern in der Platine geschraubt wird noch auf dem Board? Fehlt also wirklich nur die Schraube? 

Wenn´s wirklich nur die Schraube ist - ich hab so gut wie alle größer da. Kann dir gerne eine per Brief zuschicken, wenn du die richtige Größer heraus gefunden hast. Das ist soweit ich weiß nicht genormt für M.2 NGFF Sockel.


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine es sidn M2.5*4 Schrauben bei den meisten Herstellern. Versuch mal eine der "normalen" HDD Schrauben. (hier wurde ich belehrt: Sind M3 Schrauben, passen also nicht)
Siehe hier auch ganz unten: 
Y51p m2 ssd Schraube - Lenovo Community


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 2,5" HDDs und SSDs nutzen M3.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2,5"-Platten werden zwar mit mit M3 Schrauben und nicht mit M2,5 Schrauben befestigt (3,5"-Platten mit zölligen 6/32 UNC Schrauben - sie mit Sicherheit nicht passen), aber das könnte klappen, wenn man eine sehr kurze M3 Schraube nimmt.

Edit: too late... 

Hab gerade mal bei meinem Asrock Rack Board nachgeschaut und da ist das Gewinde im Abstandshalter für die Befestigung der M.2 SSD ein M3-Gewinde. Der Abstandshalter selber hat aber ein kleineres Gewinde mit dem er in die Setzmutter des Boards geschraubt wird.  


@Narbennarr: Was hat es denn mit den 1,3mm Durchmesser auf sich? M2,5 Schrauben haben einen Außendurchmesser von knapp 2,5mm - die sind nicht zöllig .


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schraub doch einfach mal eine der normalen Mainboard-Halteschrauben raus, ob die passen - bei normalen SSDs passen die. Und wenn das passt, dann nimmste die als Sample mit in den Baumarkt. 

Oder noch simpler: wenn du eine normale SSD drin hast und da allen ernstes "perfektionistischerweise" alle 4 Schraub-Möglichkeiten auch ausgenutzt hast, dann nimm einfach von dort ne Schraube weg. Eine normale SSD bleibt ja selbst mit nur einer einzigen Schraube da, wo sie hingehört. Dann brauchste nicht mal zu Baumarkt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade den PA3 Ultra in Betrieb genommen und ein Problem:

Er zeigt mir eine Wassertemperatur von 40,8°C an ("externer Temperatursensor"). Ich verwende den Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct. Bisher hatte ich einen Sensor mit Display im System, bei dem ich im Idle knapp über der Raumtemperatur war, unter Last (Prime 95, The Witcher 3) gabs einen Anstieg von ~5°C.

Im Kreislauf sind ein Mora 3 und ein Nexxxos 280 und die Lüfter laufen, die GPU- und CPU-Temp liegt im Idle zwischen 20-25°C. Die Wassertemperatur klebt bei 40,8°C und bewegt sich kein bisschen. Was ist da faul?

*Edit:*
Habe den Stecker des Tempsensor nach dem Herunterfahren am PA3 abgezogen und gedreht angeschlossen, dadurch ändert sich nichts. Die Wassertemp startet laut der Aquasuit bei 38°C und steigt dann innerhalb einer Minute auf aktuell 40,5°C.

Noch eine Sache: Wenn ich unter dem Reiter "Lüfter" unter "Manuelle Ausgangsleistung" den Wert von 47% auf 48% erhöhe, springt die Drehzahl der Lüfter laut der Anzeige von 325 U/min direkt auf 682 Umdrehungen (bzw. wechselt dann zusätzlich im Sekundentakt zwischen 682 und 715 U/min)

*Edit2:
*Hat das vermutlich etwas mit dem Offset-Wert zu tun? Was ich dort einstelle wird von der Temp-Anzeige übernommen. Bedeutet, dass ich über ein anderes Thermometer die Wassertemperatur erst mal bestimmen muss und diesen Wert dann als Offset (=Ausgangswert) wähle?


----------



## JakPol (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abgefahren, ich hatte erwartet, dass innerhalb von Sekunden drei "Also bitte das weiß man doch, ist doch genormt und zu finden auf http://guck-halt-die-Norm-nach-Du-Trottel.de " - Antworten kommen. Wie irre, dass diese Schraubengröße nicht genormt zu sein scheint 

@Lios: Wo sitzt denn der Sensor? Direkt auf einer heizenden Komponente? Hast Du ihn mal aufgemacht und dabei vielleicht beschädigt? Man kann diese schwarze Plastikkappe mit ein klein wenig Gewalt abdrehen (ist mir mal aus Versehen passiert)... Hast DU zufällig noch einen anderen Sensor (vielleicht einfach nen Lufttemperatursensor), den Du mal an dem Steckplatz anschließen könntest? Dann könnte man checken, ob der Sensor oder der Anschluss falsch ist...


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sensor liegt außerhalb des Gehäuses und ist direkt an die Schnellkupplung angeschraubt. Das Wasser geht in den Mora und fließt dann durch den Temperatursensor.

Der Sensor ist neu, ich hab nach dem Auspacken nur den im Lieferumfang enthalten Dichtring über das Gewinde gelegt und den Sensor dann an die Kupplung angeschraubt. Einen Lufttemperatursensor habe ich nicht. 

Hast du in der Aquasuite deinen Temp-Wert zuerst mal kalibriert, d.h. die Wassertemperatur über eine Thermometer gemessen und diesen Wert dann als Offset in der Aquasuit eingetragen? Oder einfach nur den Temp-Sensor an den PA3/Aquaero angeschlossen und dann im Idle-Betrieb sofort Temperaturen um die 20-25°C gehabt?


----------



## JakPol (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zwei Stück exakt des gleichen Sensors verbaut. Ich hab die nie irgendwie kalibriert, ich ging einfach davon aus, dass das so in etwa hin kommt...


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab meine auch nie kalibriert und so in etwa kommt jeder angezeigte Wert schon hin...


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sensor geht zurück an den Hersteller, der ist laut deren Aussage anscheinend defekt.


----------



## Krolgosh (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab in der Aquasuite ein kleines Problem. Und zwar lass ich mir dort die Temp meiner Graka und der CPU von HWInfo anzeigen. 
Dazu muss natürlich HWInfo auch im Autostart sein.. funktioniert in der Theorie auch. HWInfo läd vor der Aquasuite, aber übermittelt die Temp Werte nicht. Erst wenn ich in der Aquasuite auf Sensoren gehen, und dort einmal auf und zu mache.. hat jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Thaurial (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hab in der Aquasuite ein kleines Problem. Und zwar lass ich mir dort die Temp meiner Graka und der CPU von HWInfo anzeigen.
> Dazu muss natürlich HWInfo auch im Autostart sein.. funktioniert in der Theorie auch. HWInfo läd vor der Aquasuite, aber übermittelt die Temp Werte nicht. Erst wenn ich in der Aquasuite auf Sensoren gehen, und dort einmal auf und zu mache.. hat jemand das gleiche Problem?



ich machs genau so, allerdings mit dem Openhardwaremonitor: Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget. Da klappts bei mir. Da hätte ich nur gerne noch die Möglichkeit mir die Daten auf mein G15 Display auszugeben, wie das z.b mit aida64 möglich ist..


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hab in der Aquasuite ein kleines Problem. Und zwar lass ich mir dort die Temp meiner Graka und der CPU von HWInfo anzeigen.
> Dazu muss natürlich HWInfo auch im Autostart sein.. funktioniert in der Theorie auch. HWInfo läd vor der Aquasuite, aber übermittelt die Temp Werte nicht. Erst wenn ich in der Aquasuite auf Sensoren gehen, und dort einmal auf und zu mache.. hat jemand das gleiche Problem?



Was wäre mit einem "zeitverzögertem Autostart"? Also, dass die Aquasuite erst 60 Sekunden nach dem Start lädt, sodass du immer sicher sein kannst, dass HWInfo vorher geladen ist?


----------



## Krolgosh (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm ja, wäre eine Idee. Hätte ich vlt auch selbst drauf kommen können..


----------



## Thaurial (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hmm ja, wäre eine Idee. Hätte ich vlt auch selbst drauf kommen können..



kannst du mal berichten ob das klappt? Es scheint als gäbe es für hwinfo ein addon für die G15, wäre dann auch für mich interessant


----------



## Krolgosh (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo klar.  Ich geb dann kurz bescheid obs funktioniert.

[edit] Habs nun mal mit 10sek verzögertem Start für die Aquasuite probiert, damit funktioniert es tadellos. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JakPol (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, bei mir startet die Aquasuite ohnehin immer im Deppenmodus und ich muss die dann händisch mit Adminrechten neu starten. Wie geht das bei euch, dass die direkt beim Systemstart mit Adminrechten startet?


Davon gänzlich abgesehen, mal wieder eine der Lieblingsfragen dieses Threads: Schlauchempfehlung?  Gesucht wird grüner bis neongrüner Schlauch in 11/8, gerne opak, so etwa der Farbton vom Razer-Logo. Aquatuning hat nur durchsichtige Masterkleer, und von denen möchte ich mich eigentlich zukünftig fern halten...


----------



## Thaurial (29. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir startet die Aquasuite ohnehin immer im Deppenmodus und ich muss die dann händisch mit Adminrechten neu starten. Wie geht das bei euch, dass die direkt beim Systemstart mit Adminrechten startet?
> 
> 
> Davon gänzlich abgesehen, mal wieder eine der Lieblingsfragen dieses Threads: Schlauchempfehlung?  Gesucht wird grüner bis neongrüner Schlauch in 11/8, gerne opak, so etwa der Farbton vom Razer-Logo. Aquatuning hat nur durchsichtige Masterkleer, und von denen möchte ich mich eigentlich zukünftig fern halten...



Die Aquasuite kann mit adminrechten gestartet werden und installiert sich dann als Service. Somit kann das Programm ohne erneute Abfrage der UAC gestartet werden. Funktioniert aber out-of-the box, wenn Du in der Aquasuite unter Einstellungen nachschaust:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Krolgosh schrieb:


> Jo klar.  Ich geb dann kurz bescheid obs funktioniert.
> 
> [edit] Habs nun mal mit 10sek verzögertem Start für die Aquasuite probiert, damit funktioniert es tadellos.
> 
> ...





danke! Ich werds auch mal testen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe Rainmeter und darüber starte ich automatisch HWInfo64, Aquasuite und Afterburner. 
Leider kann HWInfo64 noch nicht die Aquastream Ultimate auslesen.


----------



## JakPol (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Die Aquasuite kann mit adminrechten gestartet werden und installiert sich dann als Service. Somit kann das Programm ohne erneute Abfrage der UAC gestartet werden. Funktioniert aber out-of-the box, wenn Du in der Aquasuite unter Einstellungen nachschaust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau dieses Bild sehe ich nach jedem Start. Ich klicke dann immer den Button "Aquasuite mit Administratorenrechten neu starten" an. Lässt sich das denn nicht irgendwie umgehen? Ich hatte euch so verstanden, dass bei euch die AS vom Systemstart weg direkt bereits mit Adminechten liefe...


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin grad nicht daheim und kann nachschauen, aber ich glaub das musst du nur einmalig machen damit die Aquasuite nur im Autostart eingetragen wird.
Danach wird sie mit Windows gestartet, aber ich glaub ist dann nicht im Admin-Mode.. brauchst dann ja auch nicht mehr?!


----------



## JakPol (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, wenn die ohne Admin läuft, sieht die Übersichtsseite halt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bringt dann halt wenig, wenn man keine Temperaturen etc sieht...


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh.. ok, ne das bringt dann echt wenig.

Wenn dir sonst keiner mehr helfen kann schau ich nach wenn ich von der Arbeit daheim bin.


----------



## DOcean (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Starte die SW einfach über die Aufgabenplanung von Windows, da kann man Sachen bei Anmeldung als Admin starten


----------



## Schallrich (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Kickstarter findet man ja so allerhand Unsinn,
aber das Tool zum CPU-Köpfen hat schon was 

Rockit 88 - Intel CPU Delid Tool by Rockit Cool —Kickstarter


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schallrich schrieb:


> Bei Kickstarter findet man ja so allerhand Unsinn,
> aber das Tool zum CPU-Köpfen hat schon was
> 
> Rockit 88 - Intel CPU Delid Tool by Rockit Cool —Kickstarter



Sowas gibts von Roman auch auf Caseking.Delid-Die-Mate  Nur den Preis find ich a bissl heftig.


----------



## Schallrich (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Sowas gibts von Roman auch auf Caseking.Delid-Die-Mate  Nur den Preis find ich a bissl heftig.



90 Schleifen sind wirklich ganz schön krass . o.O
Die Kohle würd ich lieber in den Ausbau meiner Wakü stecken.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nur, wenn man "professionell" für andere köpfen will.


----------



## Thaurial (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da biste mit Versand nach De auch auf 55$. Klar immernoch günstiger, aber die CPU zu einem "bekannten" schicken ist meist günstiger, und der hat dann auch gleich das richtige Flüssigmetall da.

Denke auch, es lohnt nur, wenn man es häufiger macht.


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die ohne Admin läuft, sieht die Übersichtsseite halt so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt gerade mal nachgeschaut, sieht bei mir genauso aus... Allerdings werden die Sensordaten schon richtig geladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch extra noch in der Aufgabenplanung nachgesehen, selbst dort wird die Aquasuite *nicht* "Mit höchsten Berechtigungen" ausgeführt.


----------



## epitr (3. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Edit*: Hat sich erledigt, lag an der Luft im System.

Moin,
meine neue Alphacool D5 macht komische Geräusche (Alphacool D5 Noise - YouTube).
Kommt das davon, dass das System noch nicht komplett blasenfrei ist, oder ist die Pumpe kaputt?
Der AGB war natürlich immer gefüllt, s.d. keine Luft angezogen wird.


----------



## chischko (3. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Regel mal auf 90% Leistung und  ich denke es wird verschwinden. Bei 100% klingt meine ähnlich, ab 95% und weiter unten isse lautlos


----------



## nonamez78 (3. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne einen neuen Thread aufmachen zu wollen, frage ich mal hier in die Runde:
Aktuell habe ich einen zweiten Rechner am laufen, welcher via Folding@Home für das PCGH Team ein paar Punkte erzeugt.

Das Falterchen läuft jetzt seit ca. 1 Woche problemlos durch, generiert irgendwas mit 400.000 Punkten am Tag. Da hier im Haus noch einige WaKü Teile rumliegen, wäre die Idee, diese zu verbauen. Vorhanden ist alles, bis auf den Grafikkarten Kühler (einen Sockel 1150 CPU Kühler für die WaKü müsste ich auch noch finden).

Vom Gehäuse bekomme ich den noch hier liegenden 360 mm Kühler gut unter, die Dicke ist 60 mm (EK Waterblocks). Aus meiner Sicht haut der schon gut raus. Vor meinem aktuellen Gaming Rechner kühlte er aber nur eine GTX 970, zzgl. einer CPU, nie aber unter Dauerlast.

Verbaut ist jetzt eine GTX 980. Diese nutzt ein Custom BIOS, welches auf 1,1 V begrenzt, da unter Linux kein Power Target verfügar ist, was in geschätzt 80 % Leistung resultiert, damit der Chip nicht so heiss wird. Die CPU ein i5-6400 (Skylake), von welcher immer ein Kern auf fast 100 % läuft.
An Leistung zieht der Rechner ca. 160-170 Watt aus der Dose, gemessen natürlich an der Steckdose. Die wirkliche zu kühlende Leistung wird also vermutlich ca. 150 Watt sein.
Da das ganze in Relation zum Preis stehen sollte (für die Neuanschaffung des fehlenden Kühlers), wäre mir natürlich daran gelegen, die Grafikkarte jetzt voll auszufahren (aktuell auf 1,1 V begrenzt, damit ca. 50-55°C mit LuKü), wodurch vermutlich ca. 200 Watt abzuführen wären.

Macht der Radiator die geplante Leistung 24/7 mit, oder kann ich das direkt vergessen? Unschön wäre auch, wenn die Pumpe zum Ausgleich zu knapper Kühlleistung höher drehen müsste.


----------



## illousion (3. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Ohne einen neuen Thread aufmachen zu wollen, frage ich mal hier in die Runde:
> Aktuell habe ich einen zweiten Rechner am laufen, welcher via Folding@Home für das PCGH Team ein paar Punkte erzeugt.
> 
> Das Falterchen läuft jetzt seit ca. 1 Woche problemlos durch, generiert irgendwas mit 400.000 Punkten am Tag. Da hier im Haus noch einige WaKü Teile rumliegen, wäre die Idee, diese zu verbauen. Vorhanden ist alles, bis auf den Grafikkarten Kühler (einen Sockel 1150 CPU Kühler für die WaKü müsste ich auch noch finden).
> ...



Der sollte das machen, nach Faustregel hast du ja 120mm pro 100W oder pro 80W wenns leiser sein soll und da waerst du ja locker drunter


----------



## nonamez78 (3. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank. Die Suche, auch via Google, wird wohl nicht mehr ganz mein Freund . Nach einer solchen Faustregel hatte ich gesucht. Dann lasse ich es einfach mal darauf ankommen und bestelle den Kühler !


----------



## chischko (3. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Macht der Radiator die geplante Leistung 24/7 mit, oder kann ich das direkt vergessen? Unschön wäre auch, wenn die Pumpe zum Ausgleich zu knapper Kühlleistung höher drehen müsste.



Pumpe hoch drehen wird Dir nix bringen... Das ändet nix an der Kühlleistung.


----------



## illousion (4. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Die Suche, auch via Google, wird wohl nicht mehr ganz mein Freund . Nach einer solchen Faustregel hatte ich gesucht. Dann lasse ich es einfach mal darauf ankommen und bestelle den Kühler !



In dem Jahr, das ich diesen Thread nun verfolge habe ich diese Faustregel bestimmt schon 20 mal gelesen 

Edit: Damn hatte eben 1337 beitraege :c Jetzt habe ich es zerstoert :c


----------



## VJoe2max (4. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie chischko schon sagte: Mit der Pumpe könntest du zu knappe Kühlleistung des Radiators nicht kompensieren. Auf die Kühlleistung hat der Volumenstrom (Durchfluss) und damit die Drehzahl bzw. Frequenz der Pumpe schon ab recht geringer Werte keinen messbaren Einfluss mehr. Der Volumenstrom spielt nur in Regionen eine messbare Rolle die jedes Kleinst-Pümpchen oder jede massiv gedrosselte Standardpumpe in einem einigermaßen überschaubaren Kreislauf spielend überbietet. Hier kannst du folgende zweite Faustregel ansetzen: "Alles über 60l/h bringt mit halbwegs modernen Kühlern keinen sauber messbaren Kühlleistungszuwachs sondern nur noch mehr Lärm (und ggfl. zusätzliche Pumpenabwärme)". Schon ab 30l/h bist du im Regelfall in einem Bereich in dem definitiv keine Gefahr mehr besteht, dass die Kühlleistung der Kühler aufgrund laminarer Anströmung zusammenbricht. Weder 30l/h noch 60l/h sind in so einem Kreislauf wie deinem, eine Herausforderung für eine Wakü-Pumpe (selbst eine super schwache DC-LT 2400 erreicht das in so einem Kreislauf in der Regel locker).

Auf die maßgebliche  kühlleistungsbestimmende Größe, also die Effektivität des Radiators hat,  der Volumenstrom in der Regel keinerlei messbaren Einfluss - egal wie hoch oder niedrig er ist.  Lediglich die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf ist vom Volumenstrom  abhängig, aber die hat wiederum nichts mit der Kühlleistung zu tun. Wenn man zu geringe Radiatorfläche hat, um die abzuführende Leitung leise zu entsorgen, und keine Möglichkeit sieht die Fläche zu erhöhen, bleibt nur der  Weg wie bei den AIOs -> Erhöhung der Lüfterdrehzahl. Das bringt in  der Tat mehr Kühlleistung, aber natürlich auch mehr Lärm.


----------



## illousion (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute ich habe mal ne Frage die ein wenig OT ist, aber hier vermutlich gut beantwortet werden kann:

Wenn ich bei gekoepfter CPU Fluessigmetall Paste nehme um sie mit dem (vernickelten) CPU Kuehler zu verbinden, festigt sich das irgendwann und man muss es abschleifen oder wie genau sieht das aus?
Habe in dem Bereich 0 Erfahrung und wuerde meinen i7 ungerne staerker mechanisch bearbeiten um das Zeugs da wieder herunter zu bekommen :/

Kann ich meinen Alphacool NexXxos XP3 Light ohne weiteres Montieren wenn der Heatspreader fehlt oder brauche ich dafuer nen Kit, bzw gibt es eins das passt?


----------



## the_leon (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst eine neue Halterung für die CPU, das Teil von dem Bauern, gibz für 30€ bei Caseking.
der Alphacool macht keine Probleme, du muss nur extrem Gleichmäßig anziehen


----------



## MfDoom (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra lässt sich nach Herstellerangaben auch leicht wieder entfernen. Habe es aber selbst noch nicht getestet

Zur Montage ohne Heatspreader: Du müsstest nachmessen ob du neue Schrauben brauchst, damit der Kühler weit genug herunterkommt um Kontakt zu haben wenn der Heatspreader fehlt. Hier ist so ein naked-mounting kit zum nachkaufen. Habe das schon selbt hier herumliegen aber bis jetzt ebenfalls leider noch nicht getestet.

So einen Schutzrahmen brauchst du nur wenn du den Kühler gegen seitliches abkippen (bei Transport o.ä.) absichern möchtest. Imo ist das bei einem Wasserkühler wahrscheinlich nicht nötig da er wenig Hebelwirkung auf das Silizium auswirkt, außerdem drückt er die CPU in den Sockel sodas man keine neue Halterung braucht. Bei einem dicken Luftkühler sieht das anders aus..


----------



## illousion (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Die Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra lässt sich nach Herstellerangaben auch leicht wieder entfernen. Habe es aber selbst noch nicht getestet
> 
> Zur Montage ohne Heatspreader: Du müsstest nachmessen ob du neue Schrauben brauchst, damit der Kühler weit genug herunterkommt um Kontakt zu haben wenn der Heatspreader fehlt. Hier ist so ein naked-mounting kit zum nachkaufen. Habe das schon selbt hier herumliegen aber bis jetzt ebenfalls leider noch nicht getestet.
> 
> So einen Schutzrahmen brauchst du nur wenn du den Kühler gegen seitliches abkippen (bei Transport o.ä.) absichern möchtest. Imo ist das bei einem Wasserkühler wahrscheinlich nicht nötig da er wenig Hebelwirkung auf das Silizium auswirkt, außerdem drückt er die CPU in den Sockel sodas man keine neue Halterung braucht. Bei einem dicken Luftkühler sieht das anders aus..



Jo, schonmal danke, auch an the Leon.
Allerdings ist meine CPU nen Haswell und ich weiss nicht, ob die da im Sockel die gleiche Hoehe genommen haben und ob das EK kit dann exakt sitzt :o


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich baue grade eine China bzw gebraucht Wakü komplett für unter 100€ zusammen - bin auf das Ergebnis selber gespannt obs wirklich so schlecht wird wie es sich anhört


----------



## illousion (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Ich baue grade eine China bzw gebraucht Wakü komplett für unter 100€ zusammen - bin auf das Ergebnis selber gespannt obs wirklich so schlecht wird wie es sich anhört



Mehr Infos bitte, was hast du drin dran drum und wo hast du es gekauft? 

Und was fuer Hardware versaust du dir damit? 



Bin gerade bei den Fittings gespannt, was man da so guenstig bekommen kann, gibt es Plastikfittings?


----------



## Noxxphox (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Jo, schonmal danke, auch an the Leon.
> Allerdings ist meine CPU nen Haswell und ich weiss nicht, ob die da im Sockel die gleiche Hoehe genommen haben und ob das EK kit dann exakt sitzt :o



dir ist klar das haswel, brladwell  und ivy nicht unterschiedlich hoch sind oder?
sprich du kannst es nutzen, benutze das naked mount selbst und nutze die conductonaut lm wlp. die is nochmal klein wenig besser wie liquid ultra


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Jungs, ich hab die Frage bereits im Luxx gestellt, allerdings scheint da kaum einer ein 900D zu besitzen bzw der richtige hat noch bicht reingeschaut.

Ich stehe aktuell vor einem großem Problem.

Ich finde keinen geeigneten Platz für meinen AGB. 250er Alphacool Eisbecher).

Problem ist, das einfach irgend ein Teil vom Gehäuse im Weg ist und stört. Der AGB würde dann direkt auf den Kabel Durchführungen sitzen, und optisch ist das auch nicht so genial.

Habt ihr evtl einem Vorschlag?

Bin schon am überlegen das kurze MB Tray Cover von Coldzero zu bestellen, in der Hoffnung daran den AGB zu Schrauben, und das ganze dann auch halten tut. Wiederum möchte ich keine weiteren 54€ + Versand noch zahlen.


----------



## nonamez78 (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sitzt das AGB direkt hinter den 5,25" Schächten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befestigt habe ich es am unteren Käfig, ohne neue Löcher bohren zu müssen. Zwei Festplatten Halterungen gehen dadurch schwerer rein (da die Schrauben nach innen reichen), aber das stört mich bei den 1-2x Änderungen im Jahr nicht.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. April 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Problem bei mir ist, ich hab die Coldzero Midplate. Meinen AGB könnte ich nicht an den HDD Käfig montieren, da er bei Stück nach unten müsste und dort die Midplate sitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht, in der Mitte zwischen den beiden unteren Durchführungen war mein vorheriger Phobya AGB montiert. So hätte ich das ganz gerne wieder, allerdings ist das so hier nicht möglich mit den Halterungen oder besser gesagt es gibt zu wenig Fläche wo ich vernünftig ihn anbringen kann, ohne das etwas kollidiert.


----------



## nonamez78 (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, verstehe. Genau die fehlende Mitteplatte war für mich das Kaufargument für das Case. Endlich Platz für allerlei Kram ohne Rücksicht auf normalerweise immer störende Gehäuse Bereiche (wie ich sie vorher von meinen Corsair 750/800 kannte).


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin halt der Typ, der gerne alles schick im Rechner haben will, und nur die wichtigsten Komponenten zu sehen sind. Ich möchte das Loch von Anfang an nicht, mit Midplate fühlt es sich direkt viel aufgeräumter an^^

Jedenfalls, steh ich hier echt an meinen Grenzen. Das ganze macht mir Kopfschmerzen und ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## nonamez78 (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durch die Trennung hat das Case nur noch den Vorteil mehr Platz hinter den Laufwerksschächten zu haben, ansonsten entstehen sofort die gleichen Probleme wie bei anderen Gehäusen. Es wird kaum ein anderer Bereich als irgendwo vor der Grafikkarte, bzw. rechts von der CPU übrig bleiben (ein 5,25" AGB wäre noch eine Option, allerdings sieht man es dann entweder gar nicht, oder es sagt zumindest mir optisch überhaupt nicht zu). Optisch ansprechend wäre es eventuell, das AGB durch die Mittelplatte gucken zu lassen (Anschlüsse, sowie Pumpe komplett unsichtbar), aber das endet je nach Material in einem recht guten Aufwand (sowas ist es mir definitiv nicht wert, dafür gibt es an Haus und Heim sowie Arbeit viel zuviel zu tun ).
Bei meinem Aufbau wäre letzteres unmachbar, da unten ein 360 mm Radiator (60 mm dick) quer sitzt (mit 3x120 mm Lüftern), sowie 3 weitere 3x120 mm Frischluft ins Case schieben. "Unten" ist somit voll, da geht noch eine Hand zwischen, aber das war es auch schon fast.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den AGB durch die Platte schauen zu lassen kommt nicht in Frage, da Kauf ich mir lieber noch das MB Cover von Coldzero. Bei mir ist unten nen 60er 480er Radi verbaut, Pumpe und nen etwas längeres NT.

Kannst du mal nen Bild von hinten machen wo du den 360er verbaut


----------



## nonamez78 (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Handy kriege ich da keinen Fokus durch das Gitter hin, welches für das zweite Netzteil wäre. Dafür muss das Gitter raus, was einmal den Weg zur Garage bedeuten würde. Dafür bin ich jetzt echt zu antriebslos und um 7.00 Uhr rappelt der Wecker .

Ich denke aber das sieht bei uns beiden ähnlich aus. Bei mir ist hinter dem 360er noch Luft, an der Stelle liegt der Ablaufhahn für das ganze Wassersystem. An der Rückseite sitzt ein Corsair Netzteil recht knapp am ersten 120 mm Lüfter, zwei weitere folgen. Ansonsten befindet sich im unteren Bereich nichts mehr, aber weder die Pumpe noch das AGB hätte ich in der Region unterbringen können. Dafür hätten die 3 extra Lüfter raus gemusst, aber das Anliegen bei dem Rechner war 2x 360 mm, 1x 140 mm und die maximale Menge an Lüftern (mit NT Lüfter sind es letztlich 14 geworden).


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach um gottes Willen, wenns nicht geht dann nicht, brauchst da nichts abzubauen wegen nem Foto. Noch hätte nur mal interessiert wie viel Platz an der Seite ist zwischen Radi und NT, jeden falls hab ich es so verstanden das du ben 360er Radi auf der Rückseite montiert hast. Also auf NT Seite.

Ich werde wohl nicht drum herum kommen und mir ne Plexi Platte zu bestellen und dann den AGB darauf.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Ach um gottes Willen, wenns nicht geht dann nicht, brauchst da nichts abzubauen wegen nem Foto. Noch hätte nur mal interessiert wie viel Platz an der Seite ist zwischen Radi und NT, jeden falls hab ich es so verstanden das du ben 360er Radi auf der Rückseite montiert hast. Also auf NT Seite.
> 
> Ich werde wohl nicht drum herum kommen und mir ne Plexi Platte zu bestellen und dann den AGB darauf.


  ich hab zwar jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ,was genau das Problem mit/ohne diese Midplate ist, aber: kannst du die Halterung nicht hinten anbringen, also da, wo die Kabeldruchführungen mit den Gummi-"Türchen" auf dem Bild zu sehen sind? Da musst du dann halt Löcher für die Halterungen bohren. Ich hab das so ähnlich gemacht, nur dass ich die Löcher in die Mainboard-Halteplatte des Gehäuses gemacht hab in einem Bereich zwischen Mainboardunterkante und Netzteil, was wiederum nur möglich war, da ich ein mATX-Board nutze.  Der AGb sitzt dann halt etwas tiefer im Gehäuse, aber falls das einen stört, kann man das mit Winkeln auf dem Baumarkt wieder ausgleichen. Dann kommen die Winkel an die Gehäuseplatte und die Halterung an die Winkel.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (6. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Heute war es dann doch soweit das ich die Schnauze voll hatte, und einfach da wo Platz war 2 Löcher gebohrt habe. Seit Freitag ist der Rechner auseinander geschraubt... Nun gerade eben Wasser einlaufen lassen, mal schauen ob nun alles dicht ist, wie lange schaut ihr so ob es dicht ist?


----------



## Nachty (6. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne Stunde^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Heute war es dann doch soweit das ich die Schnauze voll hatte, und einfach da wo Platz war 2 Löcher gebohrt habe. Seit Freitag ist der Rechner auseinander geschraubt... Nun gerade eben Wasser einlaufen lassen, mal schauen ob nun alles dicht ist, wie lange schaut ihr so ob es dicht ist?


 Wenn was derbe undicht ist, merkst du es direkt nach 0 bis 30 Minuten - ansonsten danach einfach laufen lassen und überall da, wo Anschlüsse sind, etwas Küchenpapier druntermachen. FALLS was undicht ist, wo vlt nur pro Stunde 1-2 Tropfen rauskommen, sieht man das dann bei farbigem Wasser selbst dann, wenn man erst nach Tagen wieder mal reinschaut


----------



## syntaxhighlight (6. April 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade mal einfach angemacht, natürlich Pumpe only. Läuft. Also tropft bis jetzt nichts. An diese Stille werd ich mich wohl noch echt gewöhnen müssen. Werd jetzt mal so ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen, hoffentlich kommt da nicht noch was.

Edit: kann ich das Wasser im Nachhinein noch färben? Oder muss das dafür komplett raus und vernünftig gemischt werden?

Kann ich den AGB bis oben voll machen?


----------



## SpatteL (6. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Edit: kann ich das Wasser im Nachhinein noch färben? Oder muss das dafür komplett raus und vernünftig gemischt werden?


Einfach die Farbe in den AGB "kippen".



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Kann ich den AGB bis oben voll machen?


Etwas Luft sollte bleiben, damit sich das Wasser auch ausdehnen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Gerade mal einfach angemacht, natürlich Pumpe only. Läuft. Also tropft bis jetzt nichts. An diese Stille werd ich mich wohl noch echt gewöhnen müssen. Werd jetzt mal so ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen, hoffentlich kommt da nicht noch was.
> 
> Edit: kann ich das Wasser im Nachhinein noch färben? Oder muss das dafür komplett raus und vernünftig gemischt werden?


 ich würde es vorsichtshalber nach und nach in 3-4 "Fuhren" machen, also etwas Konzentrat in den AGB, laufen lassen, bis beim letzten Schlauch schon eine Einfärbung zu sehen ist, dann mehr Konzentrat, warten, bis es am letzten Schlauch intensiver zu sehen ist usw. - nur um zu vermeiden, dass sich VIELLEICHT irgendwo was sammelt, wenn man alles in einem Schlag reintut. An sich sollte aber auch das gehen, das vermischt sich halt dann nach und nach. 

Zudem ist die Frage: wie viel willst du reinkippen? Ich weiß nicht, ob es gut/schlecht wäre, wenn du zB doppelt so viel reintust wie es an sich gedacht ist. Du weißt ja schließlich vermutlich nicht genau, ob du nun eher 500 oder 1000 ml im System hast, oder?  Und hast du reines "destilliertes Wasser" drin, oder ist das schon Wasser mit Zusätzen?





> Kann ich den AGB bis oben voll machen?


 nicht ganz voll, denn das Wasser soll sich noch ausdehnen können, wie ja auch Spattel sagt.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser mit zusätzen, Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach über einem Jahr muss ich jetzt wohl doch mal meine WaKü reinigen. Bin etwas nervös bezüglich des Wasser ablassens, habe zwar ein T Stück samt Kugelhahn hinten bei der Pumpe, aber mal schauen. 
Ich denke der Radiator im Boden dürfte Probleme machen beim entleeren. 

Habt ihr noch ein paar Last minute tipps was man beim entleeren beachten sollte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke nicht, dass das schlimm waere wenn im Radiator noch etwas Wasser uebrig waere...
Versuch ihn ein bisschen hin und her zu kippen, ich habe meinen MoRa aber auch noch nie richtig leer bekommen


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist das ich den Radiator unten nur schwer aus dem Case bekomme, ich hoffe mal das genug Wasser rauskommt sodass ich einfach die Anschlüsse samt Schläuchen abmachen kann ohne das es über läuft. Dann mit Verschlussschrauben abschließen um es dicht zu bekommen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist das ich den Radiator unten nur schwer aus dem Case bekomme, ich hoffe mal das genug Wasser rauskommt sodass ich einfach die Anschlüsse samt Schläuchen abmachen kann ohne das es über läuft. Dann mit Verschlussschrauben abschließen um es dicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das ich den Radiator unten nur schwer aus dem Case bekomme, ich hoffe mal das genug Wasser rauskommt sodass ich einfach die Anschlüsse samt Schläuchen abmachen kann ohne das es über läuft. Dann mit Verschlussschrauben abschließen um es dicht zu bekommen.


  Du kannst ja zur Not auch Luft reinblasen, damit das Wasser auf der anderen Seite rauskommt. 




syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Wasser mit zusätzen, Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher


  hmm, da würde ich mal alphacool fragen, ob man da noch Konzentrat dazugeben kann zum Färben oder ob es vlt auch reine Farbe gibt, die nicht weiteren Korrosionsschutz mit sich bringt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> hmm, da würde ich mal alphacool fragen, ob man da noch Konzentrat dazugeben kann zum Färben oder ob es vlt auch reine Farbe gibt, die nicht weiteren Korrosionsschutz mit sich bringt.



gibt es. mayhems dye.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, mich stört das Pumpengeräusch, das ich aus meinem Schweizer-Käse Gehäuse heraushören kann. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, eine D5 (VPP655) zu dämmen?

Ich habe sie ausgebaut um zu schauen, ob sich etwas in der Pumpe angesammelt hat. Fehlanzeige.

Meine VPP655, Stufe 1 (1800 U/min):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tK1xAsGzzpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## illousion (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hey, mich stört das Pumpengeräusch, das ich aus meinem Schweizer-Käse Gehäuse heraushören kann. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, eine D5 (VPP655) zu dämmen?
> 
> Ich habe sie ausgebaut um zu schauen, ob sich etwas in der Pumpe angesammelt hat. Fehlanzeige.



Daemmung bin ich mir unsicher aber kannst du die nicht noch drosseln, sodass du bei 40l/h oder etwas mehr landest?

Ansonsten glaube ich, dass die Mod Cover von Bitspower ein ganz wenig daemmen 
Oder nen schwereres Top verbauen, sodass da mehr Gewicht das Ding ruhiger haelt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Weniger als 1800 U/min geht bei dem Modell leider nicht.

Meinst du das hier? Bitspower D5 Mod Kit - schwarz

Quasi ein Blumentopf mit Dämmwirkung, den ich über die Pumpe stülpe?


----------



## IssaP (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Barrow Black D5 MCP-655 Pump Mod Housing Watercooling | eBay
Oder den hier von "Schubkarre"ohne die Befestigung, dafür aber günstiger  Ob sowas aber bei der Lautstärke hilft (und überhaupt noch unter die Eisdecke passt), kann ich leider mangels persönlicher Erfahrung nicht sagen.


----------



## illousion (7. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IssaP schrieb:


> Barrow Black D5 MCP-655 Pump Mod Housing Watercooling | eBay
> Oder den hier von "Schubkarre"ohne die Befestigung, dafür aber günstiger  Ob sowas aber bei der Lautstärke hilft (und überhaupt noch unter die Eisdecke passt), kann ich leider mangels persönlicher Erfahrung nicht sagen.



Die von Barror sind super, habe von denen Anschluesse hier, ist quasi Bitspower nur deutlich guenstiger 

Ich ahbe leider auch keine Erfahrungsberichte..


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IssaP schrieb:


> Barrow Black D5 MCP-655 Pump Mod Housing Watercooling | eBay
> Oder den hier von "Schubkarre"ohne die Befestigung, dafür aber günstiger  Ob sowas aber bei der Lautstärke hilft (und überhaupt noch unter die Eisdecke passt), kann ich leider mangels persönlicher Erfahrung nicht sagen.



Das könnte gehen. Wie man hier sieht wird das eigentlich an ein Barrow D5 Top angeschraubt (5. Abbildung) ...

Barrow D5 Pump Top G1/4" With VPP655 Pump Installed - Black (PD5BT-V1-BK) ModMyMods.com - PC Watercooling Parts and Accessories

... und wird damit bei meiner Eisberg D5 nicht wie der ***** auf den Eimer passen, sondern wegen dem Ring, der meine D5 am Deckel der Eisberg hält, nach unten abstehen. Die Maße sind ja angegeben, mal sehen ob das mit dem Shoggy irgenwie zusammenpasst.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (8. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja zur Not auch Luft reinblasen, damit das Wasser auf der anderen Seite rauskommt.



Danke für den Tipp, das hat ziemlich gut geklappt. Aus dem oberen Radiator, den Kühlern und dem AGB ging es dank Schwerkraft einfach, aber der untere Radiator samt Pumpe war etwas komplex, selbst mit kippen etc. Aber die Luft hat es gebracht.

Fürs den nächsten Umbau hole ich mir aber ein paar Verschlussstopfen und Schrauben zwecks Gewissensberuhigung, war doch etwas paranoid wegen Tropfen.

Gesendet von meinem SHIELD Tablet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (8. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beachte bitte, dass du nun durch das Durchblasen mit Atemluft Keime direkt in den Schlauch gepustet hast. Je nach Lagerung könnte da nun anfangen etwas zu wachsen 

Pestizid sollte bei der nächsten Befüllung also unbedingt mit dabei sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht bei dest. Wasser. Sobald da ein Zusatz im Kühlmittel landet wars das mit Lebewesen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (8. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Beachte bitte, dass du nun durch das Durchblasen mit Atemluft Keime direkt in den Schlauch gepustet hast. Je nach Lagerung könnte da nun anfangen etwas zu wachsen
> 
> Pestizid sollte bei der nächsten Befüllung also unbedingt mit dabei sein.


Hehe jo da hast du recht, aber ich habe nicht manuell gepustet sondern das hier genutzt:

Giottos GTAA19   Super Rocket-air Blower schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Außerdem nutze ich eh innovatek protect wie die meisten hier, denke damit ist man gegen fouling ganz gut geschützt, will ja keine Algen Farm xD

Gesendet von meinem SHIELD Tablet mit Tapatalk


----------



## alm0st (8. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Endlich hab ich die billig Phobya Schnellverschlüsse raus gehauen und gegen die Koolance QD3 ausgetauscht, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (8. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich die billig Phobya Schnellverschlüsse raus gehauen und gegen die Koolance QD3 ausgetauscht, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sach ja immer die sind absolut genial und Spritzwasser tritt auch keins auf und mal hängen 1-2 Minitröpfchen dran beim öffnen, aber ansonsten sabbert da nix! Gute Entscheidung


----------



## alm0st (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hät ich viel früher machen sollen, die Teile begrenzen den Durchfluss so sehr dass ich nicht mal 2 Volt mit der DDC runtergehen konnte ohne dass mir direkt die Temperatur um 2-3 Grad gestiegen ist. Die Koolance dagegen alleine schon optisch eine Augenweide


----------



## chischko (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost, sorry!


----------



## chischko (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchfluss hat ab etwa 25L/h nichts mit der Wassertemp zu tun... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...en/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-post8069382.html Lies dir mal die Diskussion durch: Ich musste das sachmerzlich lernen


----------



## VJoe2max (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurz zusammengefasst: Auf die lokale Wassertemperatur hat ein niedriger Volumenstrom (= Durchfluss) durchaus messbaren Einfluss, aber auf die mittlere Wassertemperatur und damit auf die Kühlleistung insgesamt wirkt er sich eben nicht aus . Die Temperaturdifferenz im Wasser ist mit geringem Volumenstrom selbstverständlich höher, aber das ändert für sich genommen nichts an der Gesamtkühlleistung. Der einzige Einfluss den der Volumenstrom auf die Kühlleistung hat, bezieht sich auf die Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Kühlern und er ist stark nichtlinear. Bei modernen Kühlern wirkt sich eine Volumenstromsteigerung  nach überschreiten des laminar-turbulent-Übergangs (was bei ordentlichen Kühlern mit 25-30l/h i. d. R. sicher gegeben ist) nur noch relativ geringfügig auf die Kühlleistung aus und der Einfluss wird mit weiter steigendem Volumenstrom nur noch geringer. Oberhalb von nur wenig höheren Werten (50-60l/h) ist der Effekt einer weiteren Volumenstromerhöhung in der Regel nicht mehr sauber messbar in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung, weil eine weitere Steigerung des Turbulenzgrads in den Kühlern deren Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten nicht mehr in nennenswertem Rahmen verbessert.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne kleine Frage, hattet ihr das Problem schonmal das euer Aquaero 5 LT ab und an einfach aus unerfindlichen Gründen piepst? Mittendrin, ohne ersichtlichen Grund ein kurzer Piepton und dann is wieder ruhe. Das macht er sogar wenn der PC aus ist.


----------



## illousion (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Alphacool Eiszapfen gemacht hat und ob sie eine gute Alternative zu den von Koolance sind (Ich wuerde halt rund 20 Euro sparen) 

Und wisst ihr wo ich nen vernuenftigen Winkel zum Biegen von Hardtubing her bekomme ohne gleich so nen 50 Euro Kit zu kaufen?


----------



## VJoe2max (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Alphacool "Eiszapfen"-Kupplungen sind recht brauchbar. Der Strömungswiderstand ist geringfügig höher als bei den Koolance QD3 (etwa auf dem Niveau der Koolance VL3N) und die Verarbeitungspräszision ist nicht ganz so hoch, aber für die Funktion völlig ausreichend. Vor allem die verchromte Version kann ich empfehlen. Bei der schwarzen Version überzeugt mich die Beschichtung nicht vollends. Im trockenen Zustand neigen sie zum hängen bleiben und auch mit Wasser ist das bei mir schon passiert. 

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen, dass wenig dagegen spricht die Kupplungen zu kaufen. Es gibt halt keine Varianten, so dass man sich bei Schottverschraubungen anders behelfen muss, und weil es auch keine gibt, die direkt mit Schlauchanschlüssen ausgestattet sind, kommen die in jedem Fall dazu. Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und im Vergleich mit QD3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die "Eiszapfen"-Kupplungen sind übrigens kompatibel mit den QD3, allerdings ist die Passgenauigkeit nicht ganz so gut, wie wenn man die Kupplungen des gleichen Herstellers verbindet - aber es funktioniert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rousi (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin grade dabei meinen Kreislauf zu befüllen, habe aber irgendwie Probleme mit der Pumpe.

Habe die "EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM" zum Befüllen an einem Ersatznetzteil angeschlossen. Ich starte das Netzteil und damit dann auch die Pumpe.
Die Pumpe läuft kurz an, schiebt das Wasser auch ein wenig weiter und geht dann wieder aus (Wasser geht wieder zurück auf die "Anfangsposition"). Nach ca 5 Sekunden wiederholt sich das.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Vorschlag oder eine Idee, was ich tun kann/soll?


----------



## Grorkef (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem... das ist weil sie kein PWM Signal bekommt... dann läuft sie kurz an und geht wieder aus... da ich ein Corsair Commander Mini benutze als Lüftersteuerung habe ich an einem anderen PC einen Port auf MAX gestellt und hab ihn dann wieder an den neuen gehängt und die pumpe an den Port angeschlossen... danach lief sie durch mit voller geschwindigkeit


----------



## illousion (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ..



Vielen Danke fuer die umfassende Information, bin mir gerade aber auch nicht sicher ob ich wirklich Geld spare wenn ich dann auch noch 2 Doppelnippel brauche....
Denke es werden dann wohl doch die QD3 da ich eh schon ein Paar von denen habe 

Zufaellig wer nen Tipp parat fuer das Biegen von Acrylrohren? Von hand werden die Winkel naemlich nicht akkurat genug :c


----------



## chischko (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm läuft das Netzteil denn durchgehend? Kliungt ein wenig danach, als ob das Netzteil immer wieder "neu anläuft"
PWM Signal kommt woher?


----------



## Rousi (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ui. Das könnte das PWM Signal sein. Sehr guter Hinweis.
Der PWM-Stecker ist auf dem Mainboard, welches eben bebastelt/befüllt wird und dementsprechend ausgeschaltet.

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, woher und wie ich ein PWM Signal bekomme.


Netzteil kann ich auch ausschließen, habe es mit zwei verschiedenen getestet.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Alphacool Eiszapfen gemacht hat und ob sie eine gute Alternative zu den von Koolance sind (Ich wuerde halt rund 20 Euro sparen)
> 
> Und wisst ihr wo ich nen vernuenftigen Winkel zum Biegen von Hardtubing her bekomme ohne gleich so nen 50 Euro Kit zu kaufen?



Ich nutze die Eiszapfen zur Einbindung des Mora. Mit den zwei nötigen G1/4 Anschlüssen sieht das so aus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verklemmt sind sie bei mir noch nicht. Um aber eine völlig tropffreie Entkopplung zu realisieren (d.h. beide Kupplunsteile sind nur leicht benetzt, es bilden sich keine Tropfen) lasse ich die Kupplung aufspringen. Dazu nehme ich die Kupplung in eine Hand und ziehe nur den Ring nach hinten. Dadurch spring die Kupplung richtig auseinander. Ansonsten sieht es so aus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche damit meine Bestellung vollstaendig ist noch nen seeeeehr leisen und nicht bunten 92mm Luefter und ne Idee wie ich meine Acrylrohre ordentlich biegen kann.. :/
Habe wohl schonmal was gehoert, dass man dafuer Kletterzubehoer zweckentfremden kann aber dazu hat niemand ne gute Idee oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich brauche damit meine Bestellung vollstaendig ist noch nen seeeeehr leisen und nicht bunten 92mm Luefter..


Wie wär´s mit dem hier: Noctua NF-B9 redux PWM



> ...und ne Idee wie ich meine Acrylrohre ordentlich biegen kann.. :/
> Habe wohl schonmal was gehoert, dass man dafuer Kletterzubehoer zweckentfremden kann aber dazu hat niemand ne gute Idee oder?


So was wäre z. B. bei Rohren mit 10mm ID hilfreich: 10mm Vollgummischnur
Um den richtigen Winkel zu erreichen kann man z. B. auf ein Holzbrett Leisten im gewünschten Winkel schrauben und das Rohre daran anlegen, solange es noch weich ist.


----------



## illousion (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit dem hier: Noctua NF-B9 redux PWM
> 
> 
> So was wäre z. B. bei Rohren mit 10mm ID hilfreich: 10mm Vollgummischnur
> Um den richtigen Winkel zu erreichen kann man z. B. auf ein Holzbrett Leisten im gewünschten Winkel schrauben und das Rohre daran anlegen, solange es noch weich ist.



Vielen Dank nochmal fuer deine Hilfe, habe mich jetzt nach langem hin und her aber fuer einen Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro entschieden 
Die Gummischnur besitze ich schon, Probleme macht nur das exakt winklig biegen 

Das mit den Holzleisten ist wohl das worauf es hinauslaufen wird.


Wenn irgendjemand Interesse an nem Tagebuch hat bitte mal sagen, habe in meinem alten gescheiterten gefragt und niemand hat geantwortet


----------



## chischko (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wenn irgendjemand Interesse an nem Tagebuch hat bitte mal sagen, habe in meinem alten gescheiterten gefragt und niemand hat geantwortet


Schmeiss doch mal nen Link hier rein, wenn's gefällt werden schon einige Leute nen Abo da lassen und dir techn. Hilfestellung geben wenn Du sie brauchst.


----------



## MfDoom (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte eine Frage:
Ich habe eine Aquastreampumpe, sie bekommt ein Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter-Stecker auf dem Mobo.
Ich möchte gerne die Aquasuite Software loswerden, kann ich einfach im Bios die gewünschte Drehzahl für den CPU-Lüfter (in diesem Fall die Pumpe) einstellen?


----------



## DOcean (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Ich bin grade dabei meinen Kreislauf zu befüllen, habe aber irgendwie Probleme mit der Pumpe.
> 
> Habe die "EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM" zum Befüllen an einem Ersatznetzteil angeschlossen. Ich starte das Netzteil und damit dann auch die Pumpe.
> Die Pumpe läuft kurz an, schiebt das Wasser auch ein wenig weiter und geht dann wieder aus (Wasser geht wieder zurück auf die "Anfangsposition"). Nach ca 5 Sekunden wiederholt sich das.
> ...



Einfach den PWM Pin auf 12V vom NT legen -> ergibt 100% PWM -> Vollgas Pumpe


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage:
> Ich habe eine Aquastreampumpe, sie bekommt ein Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter-Stecker auf dem Mobo.
> Ich möchte gerne die Aquasuite Software loswerden, kann ich einfach im Bios die gewünschte Drehzahl für den CPU-Lüfter (in diesem Fall die Pumpe) einstellen?


Die Pumpe bekommt vom Mainboard kein Tachosignal. Es ist genau umgekehrt. Das Mainboard bekommt ein Tachosignal von der Pumpe.
Die Pumpe bekommt ihren Strom direkt vom Netzteil. Daher kann man die Aquastream nicht über das BIOS/UEFI steuern.
Was du aber machen kannst:
Die gewünschte Drehzahl der Pumpe in der Aquasuite einstellen, und dann die Einstellungen in die Pumpe speichern.

Wenn du das gemacht hast, kannst du die Aquasuite aus dem Autostart rausschmeissen oder deinstallieren.


----------



## MfDoom (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann ich die Einstellungen in der Pumpe speichern?
Reicht es auf das Diskettensymbol zu klicken? Man bekommt kein Feedback ob etwas auf der Pumpe gespeichert wurde.


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Einstellungen in der Pumpe speichern?
> Reicht es auf das Diskettensymbol zu klicken? Man bekommt kein Feedback ob etwas auf der Pumpe gespeichert wurde.



Du schiebst den Regler auf die gewünschte Stelle. 
Oder du gibst händisch die Zahl ein und drückst Enter.

Wird dann automatisch gespeichert.


----------



## alm0st (10. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Funktioniert bei der aktuellen Aquasuite der Autostart unter Windows 10 nicht mehr? Hab sie als Administrator gestartet und den Haken gesetzt aber er lädt sie nicht nach dem Start


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir - WIndows 10 Pro - funktioniert's einwandfrei.


----------



## JakPol (10. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VORFREUDE!!!


----------



## JakPol (10. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Yay, Doppelpost!

Ich hab aktuell Innovatek Protect im Kreislauf. Da in den nächsten Tag alles komplett ausgebaut und mit neuem Mainbaord wieder eingebaut wird, habe ich überlegt, dann auf G48 oder G30 zu wechseln. Dazu die Frage: ist es ein Problem, wenn noch Innovatek Protect Reste irgendwo sind? Speziell hab ich mit Mora und Cora ja über 2 Liter Kühlmittel ausserhalb des Gehäuses, die ich im Prinzip nicht ablassen müsste. Könnte ich also G48 Mischung und IP Mischung miteinader vermischen, oder sollte ich auf Sortenreinheit achten?
Und ist für den Betrieb eines Alu-Radiators G30 besser geeignet als G48? Als Mischungsverhältnis bei Alu-Komponenten hab ich 1:7 im Hinterkopf, passt das?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für eine Alu Radi kannst du G30 nehmen. G48 oder G40 funktioniert da zwar in der Praxis auch gut bei üblichen Wakü-Temperaturen, aber mit G30 bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite. Allerdings werden die wasserberührenden Oberflächen des Alu-Radis beim Einsatz von G30 mit der Zeit durch eine rosafarbenen Schicht belegt, die man auch nicht mehr ohne weiteres ab kriegt. Allgemein ist die rosa Farbe von G30 (aber auch von G40) ihmo nicht sehr ansehnlich, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. 
Mit 1:7 liegt du bei Alu nicht ganz falsch. Je höher die Gxx-Konzentration desto seltener musst du es nachfüllen bzw. auswechseln. Allgemein sollte man Wakü-Kreisläufe mit Alu-Kompoenten aber stets sehr gut im Auge behalten und lieber einmal zu häufig als einmal zu selten prüfen, ob und wie weit die Korrosion schon fortgeschritten ist. Ganz vermeiden lässt es sich zumindest in Verbindung mit Kupfer-Kühlern selbst mit gutem Korrosionsschutz in der Regel nicht - zumindest auf sehr lange Frist. Gute Kühlmittelpflege ist mit Alu im Kreislauf jedenfalls sehr wichtig (wenn es nicht ein Alu-only-Kreislauf ist).


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Mehr Infos bitte, was hast du drin dran drum und wo hast du es gekauft?
> 
> Und was fuer Hardware versaust du dir damit?
> 
> ...




Ich hab nen gebrauchten 360er Radi von nem Kumpel für 20€, ne Pumpe von Ebay für 16(hat Anschlüsse schon dran), AGB wird ne leere Jacky Flasche, CPU Block fehlt mir noch werd vermutlich das 14€ Kupfer Teil von Ebay nehmen - Schläuche nehm ich voraussichtlich Gartenschlauch oder sowas was halt noch rumliegt - Fittinge brauche ich dann nur für den Radi und da kauf ich dann einfach 2 Stück von aquatuning

Hardware ist ein FX 6100 den ich mit Board für 55€ bekommen hab und ne 6950 die ich mit EK Waterblock und backplate bei ebay für 46 gekauft hab

PS: Hab vorher ne gescheite WaKü gebaut gehabt für über 500€ mit Eheim und 2x 420er Radiatoren - bin gespannt was beim Projekt rauskommt

Bin jetzt mit neuem Ram bei nicht ganz 190€ für den ganzen PC bis auf SSD - ich nehm erstmal ne alte HDD und schaue ob mir nicht direkt der FX oder das Board durchbrennt

EDIT: Ja es gibt Plastik Fittinge aber die kosten auch über 1€ das Stück da nimmt man lieber für 2€ gescheite


----------



## illousion (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen gebrauchten 360er Radi von nem Kumpel für 20€, ne Pumpe von Ebay für 16(hat Anschlüsse schon dran), AGB wird ne leere Jacky Flasche, CPU Block fehlt mir noch werd vermutlich das 14€ Kupfer Teil von Ebay nehmen - Schläuche nehm ich voraussichtlich Gartenschlauch oder sowas was halt noch rumliegt - Fittinge brauche ich dann nur für den Radi und da kauf ich dann einfach 2 Stück von aquatuning
> 
> Hardware ist ein FX 6100 den ich mit Board für 55€ bekommen hab und ne 6950 die ich mit EK Waterblock und backplate bei ebay für 46 gekauft hab
> 
> ...


 Klingt spannend, scheinen aber nur Gebrauchtteile und weniger neuer billigkram sein, dann koennte  das sogar was gescheites (wenn auch nichts huebsches  ) werden 

Kannst ja mal hier schreiben wenn du voran gekommen bist, das wuerde mich interessieren


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da meine Frage scheinbar untergegangen ist stelle ich sie nochmal: Hat von euch jemand schonmal das Problem gehabt das der Aquaero 5 LT ab und an einfach aus unerfindlichen Gründen piept? Das geschieht sogar dann wenn der PC nicht läuft. (laut der Aussage meiner Frau)

Das Piepen tritt wirklich absolut willkürlich auf. Im IDLE oder unter Last, mal einmal dann ist für paar Stunden schluß, und dann wieder 2-3 mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten. Nicht tragisch, aber nervig.


----------



## JakPol (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, Joe. Hast du noch ne Meinung zu IP und Gxx mischen? 

Krolgosh, dass kann eigentlich nur von den Alarmeinstellungen kommen. Überprüf doch mal, ob da was gesetzt ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Danke, Joe. Hast du noch ne Meinung zu IP und Gxx mischen?


Hab ich - sollte man imho besser bleiben lassen . 

Eine Füllung mit Glysantin-Zusatz kostet fast nichts und das alte Kühlmittel komplett abzulassen mag zwar nervig sein, aber bei der Mischung unterschiedlicher Korrosionsschutzzusätze kann es prinzipiell recht leicht zu Problemen kommen. Man sollte es meiner Meinung nach nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Zwar unterscheiden sich die beiden Mittel nicht in ihrer Basis-Zusammensetzung (Wasser + Glykol), aber in Zusammensetzung und Konzentration der Korrosionsinhibitoren gibt es Unterschiede. Auch wenn du das Leeren des Systems scheust, wäre es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll eine Mischung zu vermeiden und evtl. sogar vor dem Befüllen mit dem neuen Mittel noch mal mit aqua dest. den Kreislauf zu spülen, um verbliebene Reste zu verdünnen. Spätestens wenn nämlich durch die Mischung tatsächlich Ausflockungen ö. Ä. auftreten, kommst du ums Entleeren nicht mehr herum, und dann ist u. U. sogar komplette Demontage und Einzelteilreinigung angesagt. Mag sein, dass es vllt. ohne Komplikationen klappt, aber ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen. Auch in Autokühlern sollte man Mischungen unterlassen - sofern keine ausdrückliche Herstellerfreigabe bezüglich Mischbarkeit vorliegt. Hab den Wechsel von Innoprotect auf G48 vor vielen Jahren selber mal in einem System durchgeführt und habe den Kreislauf dafür sogar komplett trockengelegt (es war aber ohnehin ein Umbau mit Kühlertausch fällig...). 

Btw: So was ist immer eine gute Gelegenheit über den Einbau einer gut funktionierenden Wasser-Ablassvorrichtung nachzudenken und diese evtl. umzusetzen . Bei externen Radis ist das in der Regel ja ohnehin recht einfach.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Krolgosh, dass kann eigentlich nur von den Alarmeinstellungen kommen. Überprüf doch mal, ob da was gesetzt ist.



Hmm, da hab ich eigentlich schon geschaut. Aber ich machs heut Abend mal nochmal, und mach nen Screen davon. Weil mir wäre da nix besonderes aufgefallen.. vlt seht ihr mehr.  danke


----------



## illousion (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hmm, da hab ich eigentlich schon geschaut. Aber ich machs heut Abend mal nochmal, und mach nen Screen davon. Weil mir wäre da nix besonderes aufgefallen.. vlt seht ihr mehr.  danke



Ansonsten habe ich da auch keine Ahnung, kannst ja mal den Support fragen ob die was wissen


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich da auch keine Ahnung, kannst ja mal den Support fragen ob die was wissen



Wenn ihr da jetzt nichts aufälliges erkennen könnt, wird das wohl mein nächster Schritt sein.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sehen bei mir die Einstellungen aus, kann da wer was Außergewöhnliches entdecken? Und bei den Alarmeinstellungen ist nichts eingetragen.


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nimm mal die drei Hakeb vorne raus (bei 1-3), sollte zwar keine Auswirkungen haben aber wer weiss


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was steht denn bei Alarmeinstellungen?

Die Haken bei 1-3 sagen ja nur, wenn Zustand 0 nicht erreicht, dann blink mit der LED..


----------



## Krolgosh (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alarmeinstellungen ist komplett leer, da ist nichts hinterlegt.


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Die Haken bei 1-3 sagen ja nur, wenn Zustand 0 nicht erreicht, dann blink mit der LED..



stimmt da hab ich mich verhauen...


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Alarmeinstellungen ist komplett leer, da ist nichts hinterlegt.



Mein PC läuft grad nicht wegen Umbau, aber ich hab irgendwo ne Einstellung im Kopf, dass er piepen soll, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt. Ich kann morgen Abend vielleicht nochmal schauen wenn mein neuer Temp-Sensor dann schon da ist. Musste den alten ja unbedingt kaputt machen..


----------



## Krolgosh (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Musste den alten ja unbedingt kaputt machen..



Wieso machst du das auch?  

Ja danke, nur keinen Streß. Ich hatte so eine Einstellung auch schon gesehen. (meine ich) Aber überall wo es mir logisch erscheint, ist diesbezüglich nichts hinterlegt.


----------



## defPlaya (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin! Ich hoffe, dass ich die Frage hier richtig stelle. Ich habe letzte Woche mein Mainboard gewechselt und wollte die CPU und den Kühler reinigen. Die CPU ist geköpft. Den Heatspreder habe ich mit einem Metallschwamm (lag bei dem Set bei) sauber gemacht. Wie mache ich den den Kern von der CPU sauber? Auf dem Die sind drei hartnekige kleine Punkte drauf die ich gerne entfernen möchte. Ist das schlimm, wenn der CPU Kern zerkratzt? Mit Feuerzeugbenzin gehen die Punkte auch nicht weg.

danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Moin moin! Ich hoffe, dass ich die Frage hier richtig stelle. Ich habe letzte Woche mein Mainboard gewechselt und wollte die CPU und den Kühler reinigen. Die CPU ist geköpft. Den Heatspreder habe ich mit einem Metallschwamm (lag bei dem Set bei) sauber gemacht. Wie mache ich den den Kern von der CPU sauber? Auf dem Die sind drei hartnekige kleine Punkte drauf die ich gerne entfernen möchte. Ist das schlimm, wenn der CPU Kern zerkratzt? Mit Feuerzeugbenzin gehen die Punkte auch nicht weg.
> 
> danke für eure Hilfe.



Was für ein SET? Was meinst Du mit Kern? Den DIE. Den solltest Du nicht zerkratzen, aber den Heatspreader auch nicht.

Was für Flecken sind das denn? Woher kommen die? Vielleicht sagt ein Bild hier mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## defPlaya (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es geht um diese Wärmeleitpaste ( Flüssigmetall). Die Punkte auf dem blanken DIE  sind Rückstände von dem Flüssigmetall. Leider habe ich davon kein Foto gemacht!


----------



## chischko (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus! Bin gerade etwas verzweifelt:
Ich hab gerade das neueste Win 10 Update (1511) installiert und seit dem bekommt die Aquasuite (2016-4) keine Sensordaten mehr vom Open Hardware Monitor (0.7.14 beta) geliefert. Im HWM an sich sehe ich noch alle Werte und die machen auch Sinn. 
Ich kann die Sensoren auch nicht mehr einbinden. Aquasuite läuft mit Adminrechten.
Hab auch schon alles zurück auf stock gesetzt (bringt nix, war aber nur so nen Gedanke). 

Screenshot Aquasuite
Screenshot HWM
Screenshot Aquasuite Konfigurationsseite. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen damit ich die Sensorwerte wieder in der Aquasuite zur Verfügung habe/sehen kann?? 
Hatte/Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

Update/Edit: OK, also mit HWInfo geht's! HWM scheint nen Fehler zu haben o.Ä.!


----------



## chischko (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost, sorry!!!


----------



## DOcean (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn du magst/willst kannst du das als Bug unter Issues * openhardwaremonitor/openhardwaremonitor * GitHub posten...

EDIT:
kann natürlich auch an der Aquasuite liegen....


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wird der openhardwaremonitor noch supported bzw. weiterentwickelt? Hab letztens mal nach ner neuen Version geschaut und auf der Homepage war der letzte Eintrag im Changelog das hinzufügen vom supoort des i7 4790k


----------



## Shoggy (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Servus! Bin gerade etwas verzweifelt:
> Ich hab gerade das neueste Win 10 Update (1511) installiert und seit dem bekommt die Aquasuite (2016-4) keine Sensordaten mehr vom Open Hardware Monitor (0.7.14 beta) geliefert.


Probier mal das hier aus:
Windows 1  compatabilty - English forum - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## chischko (12. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lezter Release war anschinend 2014... kein Wunder also


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

habe seit einigen Tagen ein komisches Geräusch beim Einschalten meines Computers. Klingt wie eine leise Bushupe und kommt von der Laing DDC-1T. Ist das ein Zeichen für baldigen Defekt oder Ähnliches?


----------



## nonamez78 (13. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es nur beim Start ist dürfte es wohl eher auf das Kühlmedium, oder, noch wahrscheinlicher, auf etwas Luft hinweisen. Da die Pumpe ständig unter Last steht, sollte ein defektes Lager, angeschlagene Rotoren, oder ein teildefekter Motor auch dauerhaft irgendwelche Geräusche erzeugen.


----------



## chischko (13. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie lange hält das Geräusch denn an? 
Man hat bei einer anlaufenden Pumpe natürlich das Thema der sich noch über die Zeit ändernden Drehzahl. 
Kann natürlich sein, dass das Gerät sich nur bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl so verhält. Zudem wird ja der Druck erhöht über die Zeit. 
Natürlich sind das sehr kurzfristige Änderungen (Sekundenbereich... falls überhaupt ne ganze Sekunde) aber das wäre noch interessant.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade zwei interessante Beiträge zu den Themen 

- Geräusche einer LaingDDC/mediengeschmierte Pumpe DDC und D5
- Stepdown-Wandler als günstige Möglichkeit die Drehzahl zu reduzieren

gefunden. Geht beides als Grundlagenwissen durch, dürfte daher für einige interessant sein und wurde beides auch erst kürzlich wieder angesprochen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...weh-wakue-mal-etwas-anders-5.html#post6183934

Laing DDC-1plus T alphacool defekt? kratzt/schleift oder doch nur Luft?



Ich habe noch eine Frage: Hat jemand noch Infos dazu, wie weit ich eine VPP655 (D5) von der Stufe 1 ausgehend (1800 U/min) herunterregeln kann bzw. wo ihr sicherer Startpunkt liegt? Ich würde dann so einen Stepdown-Wandler dafür einsetzen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Geräusch ist für circa 2 Sekunden zu hören. Danach verschwindet es. Ist beim Starten der Pumpe.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (14. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Klingt spannend, scheinen aber nur Gebrauchtteile und weniger neuer billigkram sein, dann koennte  das sogar was gescheites (wenn auch nichts huebsches  ) werden
> 
> Kannst ja mal hier schreiben wenn du voran gekommen bist, das wuerde mich interessieren



Projekt Stand siehe unten - werde demnächst mal nen Thread eröffnen wo Ihr eure Ideen einbringen könnt - ziel von dem Build ist 6x5Ghz und Witcher 3 stabile 30 FPS bei min Settings auf 1600x1200 - mal schauen


----------



## illousion (14. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das will ich aber sehen wie du den FX Uebertaktest und die Waermemenge mit dem restbuget fuer den Radi gebaendigt bekommst


----------



## DOcean (14. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage: Hat jemand noch Infos dazu, wie weit ich eine VPP655 (D5) von der Stufe 1 ausgehend (1800 U/min) herunterregeln kann bzw. wo ihr sicherer Startpunkt liegt? Ich würde dann so einen Stepdown-Wandler dafür einsetzen.



Grundsätzlich nur bis zur Startspannung vom Hersteller, praktisch deutlich weiter das hängt aber vom Exemplar ab... Helfen kann eine StartBoost Schaltung (können viele Lüftersteuerungen)


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich empfehle dafür ein poweradjust 2 oder 3.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (14. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Das will ich aber sehen wie du den FX Uebertaktest und die Waermemenge mit dem restbuget fuer den Radi gebaendigt bekommst



ich meinte Fittinge für CPU und Radiator hab die Sig mal editiert damit es nicht so verwirrend ist - hab nen 360er Radiator schon da nur keine Lüfter

In welchem Bereich mach in den Fred am besten auf - ist ja sowohl bau als auch modding als auch wakü projekt


----------



## illousion (14. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> ich meinte Fittinge für CPU und Radiator hab die Sig mal editiert damit es nicht so verwirrend ist - hab nen 360er Radiator schon da nur keine Lüfter
> 
> In welchem Bereich mach in den Fred am besten auf - ist ja sowohl bau als auch modding als auch wakü projekt



Tagebuecher 

Oh sehe gerade ich habe mich verschrieben meinte mit dem Restbuget fuer den CPU Block


----------



## Krolgosh (15. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal so als Info, wegen meinem Problem mit der Piependen Aquaero.  

Der Support von Aquacomputer hat von so einem Problem noch nie gehört, und hat mir nur geraten die Aquero mal komplett zurückzusetzen. Und wenns dann immer noch nicht geht, versuch ich mal den "Lautsprecher" abzuklemmen...


----------



## illousion (15. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ein klein bisschen OT, ich habe Kingston Savage DDR3-2400 Ram und wuerde gerne die Heatspreader entfernen.
1. Macht das temperaturtechnisch nen Unterschied? (Wird wohl nur maessig viel Airflow geben)
2. Entfernen mit Heissluftfoehn? Oder sollte ich das doch lieber anders machen


----------



## chischko (15. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab die einfach bei Zimmertemperatur vorsichtig mit nem Schraubenzieher etc. entfernt... einfach keine zu großen Hebelkräfte aufkommen lassen und gut is 
Tempunterschied musste kaum befürchten... Arbeitsspeicher | Ist ein RAM-Kuhler Pflicht? PCGH-Basiswissen - YouTube


----------



## KillercornyX (22. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallö in die Runde...

Ich will mir demnächst auch meine erste Wakü zulegen. Gekühlt werden soll ein i7 4770K (Standardtakt) und ne 290x OC-Version. Da kommt ja doch schon etwas viel Wärme zusammen.
Meine Frage daher, ob ein 360er Radiator ausreichen würde oder doch lieber nen 480er nehmen? Vom Modell her möchte ich den Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper.
Den 360 könnte ich noch im Gehäuse (Deckel) verbauen, den 480 müsste ich außen oben drauf bauen was etwas mehr Arbeit bedeutet.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## DOcean (22. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

beides geht, aber 480 ist natürlich die mehr-silent Variante...


----------



## KillercornyX (22. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, ich denke der Mehraufwand und Aufpreis (~19€) sollte sich dann lohnen.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (22. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du eh bereit bist den Radiator oben drauf zu packen, nimm einen 420er Radiator. Der hat zwar marginal, aber immerhin mehr Fläche als der 480er und zusätzlich Naja respektive weniger lärmquellen da ein Lüfter weniger 
Fläche von 480= 57600cm2
"               "     420= 58800cm2

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## KillercornyX (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber dann müsste ich nochmal in 3 vernünftige 140er Lüfter investieren und da kämen minimal noch 36€ hinzu, für sehr gute, leise wären es knapp über 70€. Ich bin in meiner Planung jetzt schon bei 480€... O-o
Wobei 4 langsam drehende durchaus leiser sein können als 3 etwas größere.


----------



## the_leon (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, 3 Lüfter sind leiser als 4Und ein PK2 kostet 16€.Also wärst du bei 48€


----------



## the_leon (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, 3 Lüfter sind leiser als 4Und ein PK2 kostet 16€.Also wärst du bei 48€


----------



## codemaster_1234 (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bleib bei 3 14cm und dann passt das. PK2 kann ich auch empfehlen!


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KillercornyX

Ich bin mit dem Lager meiner 14er Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS              nicht zufrieden.

Ich würde es für 15€ mit den Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm             versuchen (Umdrehungen: 350-1200rpm).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Projekt Stand siehe unten - werde demnächst mal nen Thread eröffnen wo Ihr eure Ideen einbringen könnt - ziel von dem Build ist 6x5Ghz und Witcher 3 stabile 30 FPS bei min Settings auf 1600x1200 - mal schauen



Was für ein Mainboard hast du?


----------



## KillercornyX (24. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Nein, 3 Lüfter sind leiser als 4Und ein PK2 kostet 16€.Also wärst du bei 48€



Naja, ganz pauschal kann man das nicht immer so sagen. Aber vom Prinzip her schon, ich weiß... Weil gleicher Luftdurchsatz bei geringerer Drehzahl und so... Egal...
Ich hab aktuell 3 Arctic F12 PWM die zwar günstig waren aber nicht grade leise ab 50%PWM. Hab auch noch einen Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS, der ist dagegen selbst bei 100% PWM überhaupt nicht zu hören.

Es ist wirklich ne Überlegung wert auf 420 Radi und 140er Lüfter umzuschwenken. Der Radiator ist sogar 5€ günstiger als der 480er, allerdings muss ich dann halt noch 3 Lüfter extra kaufen, weil ich noch keine 140er habe.
Im Test der PCGH 1/2016 ist ja der Blacknoise Eloop B14-PS der beste, aber mit 23,85 bei MF auch nicht grad günstig. 

Meine kleine Auswahl.
Blacknoise Eloop B14-PS  (PWM)	23,85 € x3	=71,55 €
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (PWM)	12,10 € x3	=36,30 €
Blacknoise Black Silent Pro PK-2	14,46 € x3	=43,38 €

Es kämen also noch mindestens 30€ dazu, höchstens ~65€ für die B14-PS. Der PK2 hat leider kein PWM, was mir doch schon relativ wichtig ist, da ich genügend davon auf meinem Mainboard habe und das auch gern nutze. Eventuell kommt später mal ne Aquaero dazu, aber nur vielleicht.
Ich werd mal schauen wie sich die Preise noch entwickeln, der Kauf ist erst für Mai oder Juni geplant.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (24. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich persönlich kann von den PKs nur abraten...hatte selber mal die PK1 und davon haben alle gerattert und selbst auf niedrigster Stufe waren die nicht wirklich leise.
Wenn dich die Farbe nicht stört kann ich dir die Noctua NF-A14 PWM empfehlen. Super Lüfter mit einem enormen Drehzahlbereich (von 200RPM - 1500RPM).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch den MoRa dann kann du 4x180 nutzen. Leiser geht es nicht.


----------



## JakPol (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BASTELZEIT!


----------



## KillercornyX (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich kann von den PKs nur abraten...hatte selber mal die PK1 und davon haben alle gerattert und selbst auf niedrigster Stufe waren die nicht wirklich leise.
> Wenn dich die Farbe nicht stört kann ich dir die Noctua NF-A14 PWM empfehlen. Super Lüfter mit einem enormen Drehzahlbereich (von 200RPM - 1500RPM).



Naja, die Farbe find ich bei den Noctua nicht wirklich ansehnlich, auch wenn das zweitrangig ist. Preislich sind die auch nicht wirklich atraktiver, da könnte ich dann gleich die Noiseblocker nehmen. Trotzdem danke...



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nimm doch den MoRa dann kann du 4x180 nutzen. Leiser geht es nicht.


Ich weiß zwar nicht welchen Radi du meinst aber der könnte reichlich zu groß werden für mein Gehäuse....


----------



## Nachty (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Naja, die Farbe find ich bei den Noctua nicht wirklich ansehnlich, auch wenn das zweitrangig ist. Preislich sind die auch nicht wirklich atraktiver, da könnte ich dann gleich die Noiseblocker nehmen. Trotzdem danke...
> 
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht welchen Radi du meinst aber der könnte reichlich zu groß werden für mein Gehäuse....




Die Noctua sind geil, schwarz sind se auch^^. Die Noiseblocker hatte ich zwar noch nicht aber beim Test hören klackern die so blöd


----------



## KillercornyX (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind aber nicht die  Noctua NF-A14 PWM, weil diese nämlich braun und hellbraun sind.
Siehe NF-A14 PWM


----------



## CEKAYS (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Gordon-1979: Auf nem MORA sind 4 180er deutlich lauter als z.B. 9 120er Noiseblocker PLPS. Ich hab meinen auch erst mit 4 180ern bestückt und bin froh jetzt 9 Lüfter übern Aquaero zu steuern. Das is dann auch wirklich leise.
Die 180er haben bei mir immer keklackert.

Mfg


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Preislich sind die Noctuas nicht günstig, aber dafür sind das halt auch extrem gute Lüfter und einen recht umfangreiches Zubehör (Y-Kabel, Verlängerungskabel, Low-Noise-Adapter etc.) haben sie auch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noctua 14er oder 12er Redux mit pwm für 12-15€.

Falls du 12er für einen Mora3 360 brauchst, ...

Produktvergleich Noctua NF-S12B redux-700 120mm, Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm, Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland

... mach dir wegen den aufgestellten Lüfterblättern keinen Kopf. Das macht selbst bei 500 U/min auf einem 60mm dicken Alphacool Nexxxos nur 1,4K aus. Das gilt dann auch für den Mora3. Du hast damit erstklassige Lager.

Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


Und der Mora 360 liegt bei 500 U/min nur 2K hinter einem Mora 420 (Testsystem ~700W):

Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool  - Messergebnisse:

--> Mit den 12er Noctua Redux zusammen mit dem Mora 360 hast du ein leises und gut gekühltes System.


----------



## JakPol (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weils einfach zu sexy aussieht...


----------



## Rousi (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Huiuiui.. Na da bin ich doch mal auf die ersten Ergebnisse und Builds gespannt 

CoolForce LED-Fittings im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würd nen passiver Mora als Kühlung von nem 6600k oder 6700k Oc eig reichen ?


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur für die CPU?


----------



## brooker (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... der Mora reicht, aber das wären Mega-Perlen vor die Säue


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... der Mora reicht, aber das wären Mega-Perlen vor die Säue



Naja mach mir meinen PC im July wenn es nach Plan geht hol ich mir die beste Polaris und verkauf die wenn Vega draußen ist vllt pack ich die schon früher rein wenn ich die zu Alphacool oder so schick


----------



## brooker (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wie jetzt, Du schreibt ein wenig in Rätzeln: Hab ich Dich richtig verstanden? Du möchtest, wenn Polaris draußen ist CPU und GPU einbinden und dann über den Mora laufen lassen? Das wäre problemlos möglich, selbst wenn Du 4 GPUs verbaust. Der MORA arbeitet selbst mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüftern sehr gut.


----------



## Cyanthetics (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallöle,
hab meinen PC in letzter Zeit immer mehr aufgerüstet, was Optik und Kühlung angeht.
Habe eine R9 290x Lightning und einen AMD Phenom II X6 1090t mit 2x 280mm Radiatoren zu kühlen(Beides übertaktet). Für Durchfluss sorgt eine Phabya DC12-400.
Hab mal ein Video dazu gemacht: Machinex Stand 26.4.16 | Wasserkuhlung, Kabelsleeves, 6-KernCpu - YouTube
Bin auf Verbesserungsvorschläge gespannt.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Video! Meine Verbesserungsvorschläge sind: Definitiv den roten Ram raus!  Ein Röhren-AGB würde auch besser aussehen...bin absolut kein Fan von Schacht-AGBs.


----------



## Cyanthetics (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke!
Der rote Balken stört mich auch ein wenig. Bei meinem Gehäuse (Obsidian750d) sieht meiner Meinung nach ein DualBay AGB am besten aus, weil man sonst unschöne Blenden vor dem Schacht hätte. Es würde wieder gut aussehen, wenn alle Blenden aufgesetzt sind. Aber dafür müsste ich wieder eine interne Lüftersteuerung verwenden.
Mal sehen...vielleicht in ferner Zukunft....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schläuche finde ich nicht schön verlegt. 
Mein MoRa läuft mit 2x 200er und 2x 140er Lüfter. Schön leise und sehr Cool.


----------



## Thaiminater (26. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... wie jetzt, Du schreibt ein wenig in Rätzeln: Hab ich Dich richtig verstanden? Du möchtest, wenn Polaris draußen ist CPU und GPU einbinden und dann über den Mora laufen lassen? Das wäre problemlos möglich, selbst wenn Du 4 GPUs verbaust. Der MORA arbeitet selbst mit sehr langsam drehenden Lüftern sehr gut.



Ja dass ist mir auch klar aber ich meine dass ich mir ne Polaris 10 hol wenn die raus ist und dann eventuell nen Full Cover dran mache


----------



## Cyanthetics (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Schläuche finde ich nicht schön verlegt.
> Mein MoRa läuft mit 2x 200er und 2x 140er Lüfter. Schön leise und sehr Cool.


Ich wollte den Kreislauf etwas verspielt gestalten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso OK. Ist auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Huiuiui.. Na da bin ich doch mal auf die ersten Ergebnisse und Builds gespannt
> 
> CoolForce LED-Fittings im Test - ComputerBase



Also das Endergebnis sieht wirklich geil aus, aber Nanoxia muss scheinbar noch etwas an der Verarbeitung arbeiten. Schade dass es die Fittings nur für Hardtubes gibt. Vom Prinzip her funktioniert das auch mit normalen Schläuchen, ist ja nix anderes als bei LWL-Kabeln. Vielleicht bringt Nanoxia ja noch die entsprechende Variante für normale Schläuche raus. Ich denke die sind sicher weitaus öfter vertreten und dementsprechend ist auch ein Markt dafür da.

Kennt zufällig jemand generell beleuchtete Anschlüsse für 13/10 Schläuche?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Monsoon hat da was.


----------



## JakPol (29. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls jemand Bock hat, sich in Bälde nen Heatkiller oder Mora zu kaufen: bei Anandtech gibt es derzeit gerade eine Rabattaktion für den Watercool Shop: WATERCOOL Hardware Rep available! Come in and chat with me! - AnandTech Forums


----------



## Thaiminater (29. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich krieg das für den gleichen Preis bei Mindfactory aber trotzdem danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es eh für den gleichen Preis bekommst, dann kauf doch direkt bei watercool, da haben die am meisten von


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Wenn es eh für den gleichen Preis bekommst, dann kauf doch direkt bei watercool, da haben die am meisten von



Ja kann aber erst frühestens Juli leider ;(


----------



## illousion (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute, ich habe da mal ne Frage..

Ich habe mir nen Msi Z97i AC zugelegt und der vorhandene Chipkuehler ist ein wenig sehr klein.. Weiss bei bestem willen nicht wie der das bei geringeren Luftbewegungen im Gehauese Kuehlen soll..

Das Problem ist, dass der auch weniger Platy hat und mein Universal Wasserkuehler von Alphacool da nicht hin passen wird, hat jemand von euch ne Alternative?


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum soll da überhaupt ein andere Kühler hin? die 10W oder so könnten sicherlich auch ohne Kühler auskommen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist denn des genau mit den Spawas. Ich will meinen 4790k (geköpft und geschliffen) wenn ich mit der Wakü fertig bin ordentlich übertakten und wollte auch die Spawas in denn Kreislauf mit rein nehmen.

Board ist ein MPower Max AC.

Radiator ein Mora 3

GPU grad noch keine.

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakPol (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn des genau mit den Spawas. Ich will meinen 4790k (geköpft und geschliffen) wenn ich mit der Wakü fertig bin ordentlich übertakten und wollte auch die Spawas in denn Kreislauf mit rein nehmen.
> 
> Board ist ein MPower Max AC.
> 
> ...


Die Antwort lautet: ja.





scnr


----------



## chischko (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn des genau mit den Spawas. Ich will meinen 4790k (geköpft und geschliffen) wenn ich mit der Wakü fertig bin ordentlich übertakten und wollte auch die Spawas in denn Kreislauf mit rein nehmen.
> 
> Board ist ein MPower Max AC.
> 
> ...



Öööhm und was willst Du nun wissen???


----------



## Sebbi12392 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Öööhm und was willst Du nun wissen???


Ob sich des lohnt die in den Kreislauf mit rein zu nehmen

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Warum soll da überhaupt ein andere Kühler hin? die 10W oder so könnten sicherlich auch ohne Kühler auskommen.



Also der Kuehler bei meinem alten Asrock mit dem i3 3220 drauf ist schon immer seeeeeehr warm geworden, und der von aktuellen board sieh aus als koennter er nur einen Bruchteil der Waerme abfuehren..


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

solange du den anfassen kannst, ohne direkt aus reflex die hand zurückzuziehen, ist noch alles im grünen bereich.


----------



## illousion (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> solange du den anfassen kannst, ohne direkt aus reflex die hand zurückzuziehen, ist noch alles im grünen bereich.



Darum ging es ja 
Der beim Asrock Board konnte einem schon wehtun :o
Deswegen habe ich den ja auch gekuehlt, habe nicht das Gefuehl, dass das jetzt beim neuen Board besser wird :o


----------



## JakPol (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem alten AMD Board hab ich den Phneom II mit 1,4V gefüttert. Da gingen die Spannungswandler unter prime95 auf 105-108°C. Das finde ich schon irgendwo im dunkelgrauen Bereich zwischen "bedenklich" und "gefährlich", auch wenn die VRM Module selbst bis 125°C zertifiziert sind. Da hätte ich mir einen Wasserkühler für gewünscht.

Ich weiß zwar, dass das bei Intel angeblich besser sein soll, aber da es für mein neues Board einen schicken VRM Kühler gibt, hab ich ihn genommen, einfach um langfristig sicher zu sein, egal, wie weit ich übertakten will oder nicht.

Was natürlich vollkommen stimmt ist, dass man bei Standardtakt oder nur sehr geringem Übertakten keinen Wasserkühler braucht. Genauso wie beim RAM kann man es aber aus optischen Gründen wollen...


----------



## brooker (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... man kann diese Frage pauschal nicht beantworten, denn von der Sache ist der Air-Flow im Gehäuse entscheident. Wenn dieser gut ist, ist bei aktuellen Boards in der Regel kein Einsatz von WaKü notwendig. Es seid denn, dass Layout ist wirklich sehr bescheiden. Wenn aber der Airflow schlecht ist und man trotzdem das letzte Prozent beim OC rausholen möchte, sollte WaKü in Erwägung gezogen werden. Wenn ich mir das besagte Board anschaue, würde ich für max OC die CPU, SpaWas und Bridge unter Wasser legen. Eine ordentliche ist von der Anordung nur schwer machbar, sofern ein zum Board passendes Gehäuse eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehäuse wird bei mir ein SilentBase 800 Window.
Belüftung Ost nicht so top.
2 sehr langsame 140er vorne rein und ein 120er hinten raus

Eventuell noch 2 120er oben aber des weiß ich noch nicht sicher. Wird vielleicht zu laut.

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@illousion: schaue mal bei Watercool vorbei. Dort gibt es kleine und leistungsfähige Chipsatz- und Universalkühler. Zur Not kann man die Kontur der Bodenplatte auch selbst schneiden und dann das Gehäuse draufsetzen. Funktioniert super. Habe ich bei kniffligen Geschichten schon mehrfach gemacht. Bei Fragen, bitte fragen


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Community,

Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Wasserkühlung zusammen zu stellen und wollte mir vorab paar Tipps abholen worauf ich achten muss.
(Ist meine 1. Wasserkühlung und bin da noch ein noob )

Hier schonmal die teile, die ich mir rausgesucht hab:

CPU Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO RED Edition

GPU Kühler: Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X3 GTX 77  LT VGA-Wasserkuhler: Wasserkuhlung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Pumpe & AGB: EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES inkl. Pumpe: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Radiator: MagiCool Copper Radiator - 28  mm

Schlauch: Gigabyte GH-WPT 1 GBT Tube: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Hätte auch gleich paar (dumme) Fragen:

- Kann ein Wasserkreislauf auch Ohne AGB betrieben werden? Wenn nein, welche gefahren bestehen?

- Welche Verschlüsse (Adapter) brauche ich für die Verbindungen (CPU, GPU, Radiator, AGB)?

- Wie Befüllt man am schlausten/schnellsten den Kreislauf? (also einfach PUmpe an und in den AGB rein oder wie?)

- Welche Kühlflüssigkeit? Muss ich da auf etwas bestimmtes achten? (Farbe sollte Rot sein)


Würde mich über feedback freuen 

Gruß
SSJ4Crimson


----------



## bennySB (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach dafür bitte am besten nen eigenen Thread auf, ansonsten wird das Meiste hier für dich leider unter gehen.


----------



## Rousi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und vor dem eigenen Thread würde ich empfehlen in die bereits vorhandenen Threads einzulesen.
Eben diese Grundsatz-Fragen kommen ja doch immer wieder...

/Thread wurde schon eröffnet. Antwort ist dort zu finden


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der EK DCP 2.2. Oder generell mit den umgelabelten Jingway Pumpen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## syntaxhighlight (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erfahrung hält sich in Grenzen, nen Kollege hat das Ding verbaut und läuft meiner Meinung erstaunlich leise, hab gedacht das Ding vibriert wie sau. Ist schön zu befüllen und Joar, zu verkaufen hab ich auch noch ne Dcp 2.2 unbenutzt und Orginal noch verpackt [emoji4]


Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine rattern so furchtbar laut. Als ob was drin lose wär. Hat dein Kollege damit Erfahrungen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey hält tygon norpren Schlauch auf meine 13/10er Anschlüssen weil der hat ja nur na Durchmesser von 12,7/9,6?

Und kann ich denn auch auf meine Spawakühler stecken?

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das liegt in der Toleranz was in der Produktion passieren kann.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Net das die mir dann durch die überwurfmuttern rutschen

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub nicht wenn dus ordentlich festziehst

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

anschrauben und einmal mit aller Kraft ziehen, gucken was passiert.... 

Sollte aber nix passieren...


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wie gesagt, kann mir da jemand helfen der das selbe Problem wie ich hat? Mit der EK DCP 2.2. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## syntaxhighlight (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider hat mein Kollege keine Erfahrung in der Hinsicht, das Ding läuft seit Tag eins problemlos. 


Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja meine läuft auch nur ist die furchtbar laut

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe eine Phobya dc.... die läuft nur leise wenn die schräg steht...

Also die Pumpe steht sozusagen auf der Spitze vom Gehäuse, dann (und gedrosselt) ist die ruhig....


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Dc denn?
Wie hört sich das Geräusch an wenn se grade steht? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die kleinste, wenn sie gerade steht kommt so ein Gurgeln wie als wenn irgendwo Luftblasen unterwegs sind...


----------



## syntaxhighlight (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs, hab seit paar Wochen meine Wakü am laufen, allerdings sind da noch paar komische Sachen wo ich Profi Rat brauche.

I7 4790k @1.10v 4500mhz und ne Stock gtx 980 sc ACX 2.0 werden gekühlt. Allerdings wenn ich mal ne Stunde bf4 zocke Merk ich die Wärme Luft oben aus dem Gehäuse.
Mache dann die Seiten wand offen, und die Radis sind schon enorm warm. Mit dem thermo messgerät 38c ca der Radi.

Verbaut sind 1x 480er nexxxos UT60 sowie ein Phobya g changier 1.2 480 im Corsair 900d.

Hinten 140et lüftet rausbladen, vorne 2x 120er rein.

Unten der Radioshow zieht Luft rein, oben pustet er nach oben raus.




Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würd sagen is normal. 
Sind auch nur Wärmetauscher also ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen vorallem bei deiner HW die schon ganz schön heizt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Jungs, hab seit paar Wochen meine Wakü am laufen, allerdings sind da noch paar komische Sachen wo ich Profi Rat brauche.
> 
> I7 4790k @1.10v 4500mhz und ne Stock gtx 980 sc ACX 2.0 werden gekühlt. Allerdings wenn ich mal ne Stunde bf4 zocke Merk ich die Wärme Luft oben aus dem Gehäuse.
> Mache dann die Seiten wand offen, und die Radis sind schon enorm warm. Mit dem thermo messgerät 38c ca der Radi.
> ...



Wenn der Radi 38° hat ist es okay, bei Wassertemperaturen über 40° solltest du aber mal überlegen was das Problem verursacht..
Wie siehts denn mit deinen Lüftern an den Rads aus? (Drehzahl)

Und miss mal die Temperatur am unteren Rad ob du da das gleiche misst


----------



## Nachty (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja schüttel immer noch den Kopf warum man warme Radi Luft ins Gehäuse pustet und dann noch oben raus durch den nächsten warmen Radi muhahaha, thats so stupid ^^


----------



## syntaxhighlight (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der untere Radi wird auch warm aber schon deutlich weniger. Zeigt um die 28°c an. Gerade nochmals gemessen. 

Hab leider keinen Tempsensor im Kreislauf, aber ich hab einfach mal den AGB aufgestraubt und von oben den Thermomesser reingehalten -> auch um die 30°. Versteh ich absolut nicht. Andere hier im Forum haben deutlich niedrigere Temps bei Auslastung des Systems mit gleicher Kühlfläche ._. Wenn ich dann lese Wassertemp 23-26° rum... WTF.

Lüfter sind die Corsair SP120. Laufen hier bei mir aktuell auf  900RPM.

@Nachty was soll mir das sagen bzw mach einen besseren Vorschlag?!

Ich habe bis Dato keinen gesehen der seine Lüfter bei Wakü im Corsair 900D anders installiert hat wie ich es habe.

Habe ich demnach auch orientiert. Kann ja nicht sein das alle es falsch haben?!


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ syntaxhighlight: ich denke er möchte sagen, wenn Du die kalte Luft durch den Radi ins Gehäuse ziehst, erwärmt sich dieses und mit dieser warmen Luft möchtest Du dann noch den zweiten Radi abkühlen. Das funkt nur bei sehr hohem Luftdurchsatz, oder bei deutlicher Überdimensionierung der Kühlerfläche zur Hardware.

... hier mal die typische Verbauweise für Deine Gehäuse. Entgehen der Abbildung hier, wird der untere Bereich noch vom oberen getrennt, sodass zwei unabhängige thermische Bereiche entstehen.

http://www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/9/0/900d_sidef_5.png

Oder hast Du es so aufgebaut wie dargestellt?


----------



## syntaxhighlight (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr wie die Radiatoren seh ich ja nicht auf dem Bild. Aber bei mir ist es auch so verbaut, ja. Einziger Unterschied ich hab kein Push/Pull oben.

Hinten 140er rausblasend, vorne 2 rein,

Irgendwann kommt noch die Midplate verbaut, dann ist sowieso oben und unten getrennt.

Dennoch...  Der aktuelle Stand macht mir Bauchschmerzen.


Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... also, der untere Radi zieht von außen kalte Luft rein und bläßt die warme auf der anderen Seite raus. Wenn Du keine Midplate verbaut hast,dann strömt die warme Luft aktuell ins Gehäuse und demnach kann der oben verbaute Radi nicht effizient kühlen. Sprich, dass was Du beobachtest ist für diesen Fall normal. 

Damit es deutlich besser wird und der Vorzug dieses coolen Gehäuses zu tragen kommt, solltest Du die Midplate einsetzen und so die zwei thermisch getrennten Räume schaffen. Zur Not noch abdichten, denn warme Luft steigt bekanntlich nach oben. Und Du schaffst oben, durch die vielen ziehenden Lüfter (5x raus vs 2x rein) praktisch einen "Unterdruck" der sich dann von unten was holt.

Damit die warme Luft unten schnell aus dem Bereich rauskommt, sollest Du wenn nur einseitig Lüfter verbaut sind, diese ziehend auf den Radi setzen und die Lüfter dann ans Abluftgitter. Damit praktisch keine warme Luft in den Raum strömen kann. Sollte das nicht gehen, musst Du weitere Lüfter installieren, die die warme Luft schnellstmöglich aus dem unter Bereich rausfördern.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst es wurde was bewirken den 140er hinten zu drehen und reinpusten lassen?

Die meisten hab überhaupt keine Midplate verbaut und haben das Setup so, das versteh ich halt überhaupt nicht [emoji57]




Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab was ganz dolles gemalt^^


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... der Nachty macht aus meinen Worten ein Bild!  ... er ist ein Künstler 

@syntaxhighlight: nur weil andere es nicht machen, musst Du nicht auch den Fehler begehen! Wenn Du das Potenzial des Gehäuses nutzen und vernünftige Temps haben möchtest, ohne das die Lüfter mehr als 800U/min machen müssen, setze den Rat um und hab dann Spaß!


----------



## syntaxhighlight (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Euch.

Na den Fehler machen möchte ich nicht, aber ich hab mir gedacht wenn mehrere das so machen... Wird wohl was hinter stecken... Na falsch gedacht ^^

Werde schnellst möglich die Platte einsetzen, aber erstmal nen passenden Bohrer organisieren , für die Durchführungen für die Schläuche dann


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... sehr gut, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. In wenn Du es richtig und optisch ansehnlich machen möchtest, dann besorgt Du Dir für die Öffnungen noch so was hier: kabeldurchfuhrung gummi - Google-Suche


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... sehr gut, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. In wenn Du es richtig und optisch ansehnlich machen möchtest, dann besorgt Du Dir für die Öffnungen noch so was hier: kabeldurchfuhrung gummi - Google-Suche


----------



## Rousi (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn Dir die Gummi-Dichtungen nicht zusagen, kannst Du auch Gehäusedurchführungen verwenden.
An diese kannst Du an beiden Enden ein G1/4 Fitting anschrauben.

(Gehausedurchfuhrungen fur externe Wasserkuhlungen online kaufen)


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage. Ich habe vorhin festgestellt, dass bei meiner neune Gehäuse konfiguriation die Lüfter vom Radiator zu weit vom MB entfernt sind. Lediglich ein 120mm Lüfter kann angeschlossen werden. Ich denke mal dass das die Temps nicht zu krass beeinflussen wird. Gekühlt wird ein I5 4460 mit einem 240MM Radiator. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Wenn Dir die Gummi-Dichtungen nicht zusagen, kannst Du auch Gehäusedurchführungen verwenden.
> An diese kannst Du an beiden Enden ein G1/4 Fitting anschrauben.
> 
> (Gehausedurchfuhrungen fur externe Wasserkuhlungen online kaufen)



Top!

Danke Dir sowas hab ich quasi gesucht.


----------



## Rousi (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir würde hier eine 3 oder 4pin Kabel Verlängerung einfallen..
Evtl. in Kombination mit einem Splitter, dann könntest Du die Lüfter alle an einem Anschluss regeln lassen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja 3 pin Verlängerung hab ich hier. Ist nur leider 4 Pin also der Lüfter. Aber bei meiner HW sollte das die Temps nicht so stark hoch  drücken? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre es bei seinem 900D nicht am besten beide Radiatoren einblasend zu montieren? Dann wären zwar alle nicht Wassergekühlten komponenten etwas wärmer, aber er hätte sein Problem simpel gelöst und durch den überdruck auch einen leicht kontrollierbaren Staubeintritt nur durch die Rads


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Danke Euch.
> 
> Na den Fehler machen möchte ich nicht, aber ich hab mir gedacht wenn mehrere das so machen... Wird wohl was hinter stecken... Na falsch gedacht ^^
> 
> Werde schnellst möglich die Platte einsetzen, aber erstmal nen passenden Bohrer organisieren , für die Durchführungen für die Schläuche dann



Eine weiter Möglichkeit ist eine Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wäre es bei seinem 900D nicht am besten beide Radiatoren einblasend zu montieren? Dann wären zwar alle nicht Wassergekühlten komponenten etwas wärmer, aber er hätte sein Problem simpel gelöst und durch den überdruck auch einen leicht kontrollierbaren Staubeintritt nur durch die Rads



Ich kanns echt nicht beurteilen, ich hab mich lediglich wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt an anderen Builds gehalten, und hab mir gedacht das wird schon in Ordnung so sein, wenn immerhin schon fast alle so montieren warum sollten die extra nachteile in kauf nehmen

Na ja..

Werde zum WE dann endlich mal die Midplate verbauen. Mal schauen ob es sich mit den Temps dann gebessert hat. (Hoffentlich)




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Eine weiter Möglichkeit ist eine Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung.



Danke Dir aber eine Durchführung dieser Art kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage. Da gefallen mir die vorherigen besser die gepostet wurden. Aber danke


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@illousion: das ist auch ein Ansatz, aber aus der Praxis ist raus saugend mit kontrolliertem Zufluss die ganzheitlich bessere Alternative. Der "Unterdruck" ist nur minimal und die Luft geht immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Da die Zufluss-Öffnungen groß genug sind, wird praktisch nur diese Öffnung benutzt. Und ab und zu mal das Gehäuse aufmachen und Feinststaub rausholen sowie die Füllstand prüfen, sollte man eh. Sonst machst schnell nicht mehr bling bling


----------



## illousion (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß jemand eigentlich welche Maße genau die O-Ringe An den Verschraubungen der Wkü anschlüsse haben und wo man die günstig in 100er packs her bekommt? :o


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte mir jemand noch behilflich sein zwecks Radiatoren?

Ich könnte noch meine beiden 480er zurück schicken. Alphacool UT60 480 und Phobya g Changer v2 (60mm)

Würde es sich besser machen 2x Alphacool st30 in 480 zu nehmen? Hab die Corsair SP120 Lüfter. Ich will es halt Silent haben, habe die letzen Stunden nur mehrere Sachen gelesen. Das 60er besser sein sollen bei schnell drehenden Lüftern, aber die 30er für silent und langsam drehend.


Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ syntaxhighlight: es stimmt was Du gelesen hast. Aber, wenn Du nun flachere Radis nimmst, nimmt auch die Kühlfläche ab. Ich würde folgendes machen: im unteren Bereich den Alphacool 480 UT60 und oben dann den AC 480 ST30. Den UT60 würde ich, wenn Dir 800U/min zu laut sind mit Push/Pull betreiben. Der ST30 arbeit problemlos mit einem rausblasenden Lüfter um die 500-800U/min.


----------



## the_leon (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist im Prinzip scheiss egal.
Für langsam drehende Lüfter sind die 60mm von Alphacool und Phobya sogar besser, da diese einen größeren Abstand zwischen den Lamellen haben.


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... sorry, muss mich da korrigieren und leon Recht geben. Habe hier auch einen entsprechenden Test der das belegt gefunden: http://i2.wp.com/www.xtremerigs.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/push7503.png

Das AC ein wenig besser ist als Phobya ist aber hoffentlich unstrittig.


----------



## the_leon (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Phobya ist ein umlakierter Alphacool


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...  ... ok, bin wohl nicht mehr aufm Stand der Informationen. Btw, wo ist Deine her? OK. Da helfe Du bitte dem Fragenden weiter.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand noch behilflich sein zwecks Radiatoren?
> 
> Ich könnte noch meine beiden 480er zurück schicken. Alphacool UT60 480 und Phobya g Changer v2 (60mm)
> 
> ...



Besser in der Hinsicht, dass du für geringe Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung deutlich geringere Ausgaben hast. --> Tendiere zu den ST30.

Test: 36mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. Mai 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah dann bin ich zufrieden. Weil ich hab das Gefühl, so wie ich es auch gelesen hab das die Corsair lüftet es einfach nicht schaffen ausreichend zu kühlen auf Grund der Dicke des Radis. Dann bleib ich bei den 60ern. Mir wurde nur im anderen Thread dazu geraten zu wechseln zu 30ern vom User Inkredible Alk.

Werde mal über Push/Pull nach denken.

Über die Fläche muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen bei meiner Hardware, oder?! Werde demnächst noch ne günstige 2te 980er dazu kaufen wollen, und nicht im Limit von der Kühlung hängen.

Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Push/Pull beim 60mm Nexxxos:

Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## the_leon (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ...  ... ok, bin wohl nicht mehr aufm Stand der Informationen. Btw, wo ist Deine her? OK. Da helfe Du bitte dem Fragenden weiter.


Naja, ich gehe persöhnlich stark davon aus
bei 240, 360 und 420mm Sind die Alphacool UT60 und Phobya G.Changer V.2 optisch absolut identisch.
Auch die technischen Daten sind identisch.

Phobya ist eine Tochter und die Hausmarke von Aquatuning.
Alphacool ist offiziell ein enger Partner von Aquatuning (aber eher auch eine Tochter)
Phobya ist ja kein Hersteller sonder nur ein Verkaufslabel um verschiedene (OEM-) Produkte an den Mann zu bringen.
bspw. sind die schwarzen 180mm Phobya Lüfter identisch mit den EK. Beide stammen von Gelid.
Auch die Phobya DC 12-220 ist eine umgelabelte Jingway und die gibt es bspw. auch bei EKWB

Wer eins und eins zusammenzählen kann, kann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen das der Phobya auch aus dem Alphacool Werk stammt.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. Mai 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin halt momentan ratlos was ich noch tun könnte um die Wakü zu verbessern. Das die Radiatoren so warm werden wenn ich mal ne Stunde spiele passt mir überhaupt nicht, und wenn dann bald ne zweite 980 einzieht.. Dann Mahlzeit.

Macht es abgesehen von der Midplate nicht noch Sinn den hinten 140er reinblasend zu montieren?

Hätte halt noch für Möglichkeit in der Front nen 240er zu packen und unten rechts nen 280er [emoji58]


Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Case hast?
Enthoo Primo?


----------



## syntaxhighlight (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Corsair 900D


Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Thaiminater (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Corsair 900D
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk



Pack noch nen Mora an die Seite


----------



## brooker (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Pack noch nen Mora an die Seite



Quatsch, wenn er einen Mora einsetzt, benötigt er keine weiteren Radis mehr.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich muss den post übersehen haben, wo steht, was er schon drin hat. 

im 900D ist platz genug. 480 oder 420 im deckel, 480 + 240 (sofern das netzteil nicht zu lang ist) im boden. reicht für eigentlich alles bei guten temperaturen.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (6. Mai 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nen Mora würd ich mir definitiv nicht holen, wozu hab ich das große Gehäuse dann?

Hab den 140er Lüfter hinten nun reinblasend montiert. Damit der top Radi auch frisch Luft bekommt.

Einen 240er könnte ich noch unten verbauen und in der Front ebenso. Meint ihr, ich sollte direkt   alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen?


Ist meine erste Wakü.. Bin leicht enttäuscht von den Jungs aus der Kaufberatung. Demnach würde auch ein 480er für meine CPU und Gpu ausreichen.

Evtl sollte ich mir doch nen Phobya xtreme Nova oder Mora noch organisieren als Backup Lösung?

Gesendet mit meinem iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Ist meine erste Wakü.. Bin leicht enttäuscht von den Jungs aus der Kaufberatung. Demnach würde auch ein 480er für meine CPU und Gpu ausreichen.



Reicht ist bei einer Wakü immer sehr subjektiv, hängt halt stark davon ab wie kalt alles sein soll und wie leise alles sein soll, das das nicht zusammen passt sollte klar sein...


----------



## syntaxhighlight (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Reicht ist bei einer Wakü immer sehr subjektiv, hängt halt stark davon ab wie kalt alles sein soll und wie leise alles sein soll, das das nicht zusammen passt sollte klar sein...



Nun ja, ich habe vor ca nem halben Jahr eine Kaufberatung gestartet. Dort wurde gemeint, mit einem 480er 60mm sollte ausreichen, ein 2ter 480er wäre overkill und könnte sogar nen SLI stemmen.

Natürlich soll es leise alles sein in Kombination mit guter Kühlung.

Allerdings bin ich hier gerade an einem Punkt wo 2 480er schon quasi ins rotieren kommen und an ihre grenzen stoßen.

Da frage ich mich, wo soll das ganze hin führen wenn die 2te  980 verbaut ist?


----------



## syntaxhighlight (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich habe vor ca nem halben Jahr eine Kaufberatung gestartet. Dort wurde gemeint, mit einem 480er 60mm sollte ausreichen, ein 2ter 480er wäre overkill und könnte sogar nen SLI stemmen.
> 
> Natürlich soll es leise alles sein in Kombination mit guter Kühlung.
> 
> ...



Angenommen ich würde noch nen Phobya Supernova 1260er nehmen oder "nur" den Xtreme Nova 1080... Würde das meine Pumpe überhaupt noch bewerkstelligen? Ist halt ne einfache DDC-310.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar. Ich hab ne normale DDC und die packt nen Mora  locker

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## syntaxhighlight (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Klar. Ich hab ne normale DDC und die packt nen Mora  locker
> 
> Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk



Sorry für Doppelpost ._.

Na ich hätte ja dann den großen Phobya + 2x 480er


----------



## Sebbi12392 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denn 1260er und 2 480er? Da kannst schon überlegen passiv zu kühlen. Damut kannst dann locker 1500 Watt abführen

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## syntaxhighlight (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Denn 1260er und 2 480er? Da kannst schon überlegen passiv zu kühlen. Damut kannst dann locker 1500 Watt abführen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk



Denke der 1260er... Ja... Finde nur aktuell bei AT keine Standfüße dafür und Blenden... Nackt sieht der ja nicht so toll aus. Für den 1080er gibts ja immerhin paar Teile


----------



## JakPol (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach mal bitte einen eigenen Beratungsthread, das ufert schon ziemlich aus grade und andere Themen gehen unter.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Denke der 1260er... Ja... Finde nur aktuell bei AT keine Standfüße dafür und Blenden... Nackt sieht der ja nicht so toll aus. Für den 1080er gibts ja immerhin paar Teile



Um mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen reicht eigentlich jeweils die kleinere Variante. Beim Mora3 360 ist als Beispiel der Lüftersteg für die vier 180mm Lüfter im Lieferumfang enthalten. 

Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool  - Messergebnisse:


----------



## Tues86 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

könnte jemand vielleicht kurz seine Meinung zu dieser Lüfter Anordnung nennen? 
Macht dieser Aufbau Sinn oder ist es eher kontraproduktiv?

Es sind zwei 480er Radiatoren mit P&P Betrieb verbaut.

Unten: 
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480mm

Oben:
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm

MfG
Pascal


----------



## DOcean (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meiner Meinung nach besser alle Radi Löcher einblasend (also oben und unten, Radi bekommt kühle Luft) und Rest ausblasend...


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den hinteren, oberen Lüfter ausblasend, ansonsten passt das so imho.


----------



## Tues86 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

@DOcean: Du meinst ich soll den Radiator Oben auch ins Gehäuse blasen lassen und dann die beiden 140er in der Front und im Heck raus?

@Icedaft: Also den hinteren 140er raus.


----------



## Rousi (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den 140er hinten/oben auch rauspusten lassen.

Rein aus Neugier: Läuft alles in einem Kreislauf?


----------



## DOcean (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau so würde ich es machen....


----------



## Tues86 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Ich würde den 140er hinten/oben auch rauspusten lassen.
> 
> Rein aus Neugier: Läuft alles in einem Kreislauf?



Ja, es ist ein Kreislauf. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen 240er Radiator in der Seite...hatte mich aber dann von diesem getrennt.


----------



## brooker (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... die Fragestellung wurde bereits mehrfach analysiert. Wenn der oben links auch rauszieht, ist es optimal. Von der Verschlauchung drauf achten, dass der obere Radi das "warme" Wasser als erstes bekommt und erst dann in den vordern Radi strömt.


----------



## Nachty (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs anders!


----------



## Aries1337 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was meint ihr, wann die ersten Waterblöcke für 1080 und 1070 erscheinen? Die 1080 hat ja am 27.5 release


----------



## Rousi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute mal die kommen ca 1-2 Monate nach Release.
Je nachdem, ob EKWB und Konsorten das Ref.Design oder eine Ref.-Karte vorab schon bekommen oder hier auch erst den Start abwarten müssen..


----------



## Sebbi12392 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ich hab nen Alphacool Eisbrecher 150mm Röhren AGB und will grade alles verschlauchen. 

Der hat ja insgesamt 7 Anschlüsse. 2 Seitlich und 4 unten und einen oben. Is des egal wo ein und auslass ist?

Ich will nach unten nen Schlauch zur Pumpe und da den ganz außeren Anschluss nehmen uns einen Seitlich ausm Gehäuse wo das Wasser dann vom Mora wieder rein läuft.


Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die In-/Outlets nicht beschriftet?

Hab auf die schnelle leider keine Anleitung gefunden - nur das Produktvideo von Alphacool.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NynZFYQ_ECM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Nathanael bester Mann!)


----------



## Sebbi12392 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht verschlauchen sie den AGB nach ihren Wünschen

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das Bild verstehe, sind 2 und 4 die Outlets und Du kannst 3, 5 oder 6 als Inlet nehmen.
(5 wird der Inlet für das Röhrchen mit dem Effekt sein).


Hatte leider noch keinen der Eisbecher in der Hand und kann daher nichts genaues sagen.
Auf jeden Fall sollte das Wasser im Boden nicht direkt durch zwei verwendete Ports "durchfliessen" können, sondern den Umweg über das Reservoir/AGB.
(ich hoffe ich konnte das verständlich beschreiben..)


----------



## Rousi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin an einen Radiator gekommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, was das für einer ist. Könnt Ihr mir hier vielleicht weiterhelfen?
(Ich vermute ein alter MORA?)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9*120er Lüfter, nur auf einer Seite zu befestigen..


----------



## JakPol (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rousi: Die Bilder funktionieren nicht.

@Sebbi: Da steht doch ganz klar "In" bei 1 3 5 6 und "Out" bei 2 4 . Wie kann man das denn ignorieren? Ja, aus diesen Varianten kannst Du nach Belieben kombinieren. Aber eben den Einlass an einen von 1 3 5 6 und den Auslass an einen von 2 4.

@Aries: Die Wasserkühlungshersteller bekamen bisher nie Vorabsamples. Dementsprechend sind sie darauf angewiesen, möglichst früh eine entsprechende Karte selbst zu kaufen (bzw von Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt zu bekommen) und zu vermessen. Der Zeitraum von Eingang der Karte bis zur Serienproduktion des Kühlers lautet meist grob ein Monat. Dementsprechend wüde ich nicht vor dem 1.7. mit Kühlblöcken rechnen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich meine EK DCP 2.2 über nen 3 Pin lüfteanschluss betreiben?
Mainboard ist ein Asrock H87 Pro 4

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vision-Modding (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Produktbildern hat die Pumpe nur 3Pins


----------



## the_leon (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja kannst, hab auch so gemacht.


----------



## Rousi (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> @Rousi: Die Bilder funktionieren nicht.



Komisch. Wenn ich draufklick öffnen die sich..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JakPol (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Komisch. Wenn ich draufklick öffnen die sich..


Du hast die ja auch in deinem Cache. Nochmal neu aus deinen attachements heraus einbinden.  Wenn das auch nicht geht, neu hochladen. Ist ein bekannter Fehler der Forensoftware...


----------



## the_leon (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist eine Mora ohne Verkleidung


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Mo-Ra es ist in jedem Fall - zumindest mal im Sinne der Bedeutung der Abkürzung (_Mo_nster-_Ra_diator). Ein Mo-Ra 2 Core oder Mo-Ra 3 Core von Watercool ist es des Anschlussbauart bzw. -orientierung aber schon mal nicht. Könnte aber ein Ur-MoRa von Cooling Solutions oder ein früher Watercool Mo-Ra bzw. ein anderes Modell von einer anderen Firma sein - bin mir nicht sicher. Die lackierte Vernietung des Gehäuses und die Art uns Weise wie die drei Rohrebenen an die Anschlussterminals angebunden sind, erinnert ein bisschen an die alte Alphacool LC Baureihe, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob es von denen damals eine 9x120er Version gab. Außerdem sahen damals viele Rohr-Radis so ähnlich aus und die Sammelrohre sind auch dicker als bei den kleinen LCs. Vielleicht ist es auch was neueres aus Fernost. Da baut man ja doch den ein oder anderen alten Hut ganz gern mal leicht abgewandelt nach.
*
Edit: *Ich glaub jetzt hab ich´s: Dürfte sich um einen aquacomputer Airplex evo 1080 ohne Gehäuseblende handeln. Da passen alle Details zu den Bildern (insb. die unlackierten Gewinde für die Blendenbefestigung und die dicken Sammelrohre an den Anschlüssen - sogar der grüne Aufkleber passt ins Bild).  Hab schon lange keinen Airplex evo 1080 mehr gesehen - hatte gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, dass AC ja auch Mo-Ras im Programm hat.


----------



## brooker (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... es ist definitiv kein Watercool MORA! Ab 2004 wurde der MORA 2 core produziert und der schaut ganz anders aus. Bin auch der Meinung das es ein evo 1080 ist.


----------



## saniix (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo Leute ich habe ein kurze frage,
ich habe momentan eine GTX 770 Phantom. Im turbo modus läuft die auf 1,2V und 1250mhz 
Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist das die extrem warm wird. bis zu 95 grad wird die warm und Lüfter sind schon auf 100% danach wird Spannung reduziert bis auf 1,08.
Somit habe ich auch nicht mehr die volle Leistung der GPU. Airflow habe ich auch schon optimiert.

Meine frage ist jetzt. Lohnt sich für die GTX 770 eine WaKü oder soll ich lieber auf die 1070 Generation warten.


cpu (i5 4690k) wird allerdings nich wärmer wie 50 grad (alpenföhn brocken 2)


----------



## brooker (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wird die schon immer so warm, oder fängt sie jetzt damit an?


----------



## saniix (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten. spiele seit kurzem the division und da wird die zu 100% ausgelastet. ist mir erst aufgefallen weil die nicht konstante 60 fps hergab. dann habe ich mit der evga software (precision) festgestellt das die extrem warm wird und runtertaktet. solange die auf 1,2v und 1250mhz läuft, läuft auch das spiel sehr gut. danach gibt es frame einstürze auf 30-40 fps statt 50-60


----------



## brooker (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ok, Kühlung der GPU schon geäubert? Lüfter sauber gemacht und Lamellen ausgesaugt?


----------



## saniix (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

yes, habe ich heute morgen alles gemacht


----------



## brooker (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ok, dann kann ich dazu nichts mehr sagen. Evtl. kennst Du jemanden, der die selbe Karte hat und auch the Division spielt und ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder aber du machst nen Fred dazu auf.


----------



## saniix (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja dann mach ich mal ein thread auf, danke. wollte das eigentlich vermeiden haha


----------



## Sebbi12392 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@sannix: 1,2 Volt unter Luft sind schon krass

Aber ich würd wenn dir ne neue holen willst schon noch auf die 1080/1070 warten

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein Mo-Ra es ist in jedem Fall - zumindest mal im Sinne der Bedeutung der Abkürzung (_Mo_nster-_Ra_diator). Ein Mo-Ra 2 Core oder Mo-Ra 3 Core von Watercool ist es des Anschlussbauart bzw. -orientierung aber schon mal nicht. Könnte aber ein Ur-MoRa von Cooling Solutions oder ein früher Watercool Mo-Ra bzw. ein anderes Modell von einer anderen Firma sein - bin mir nicht sicher. Die lackierte Vernietung des Gehäuses und die Art uns Weise wie die drei Rohrebenen an die Anschlussterminals angebunden sind, erinnert ein bisschen an die alte Alphacool LC Baureihe, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob es von denen damals eine 9x120er Version gab. Außerdem sahen damals viele Rohr-Radis so ähnlich aus und die Sammelrohre sind auch dicker als bei den kleinen LCs. Vielleicht ist es auch was neueres aus Fernost. Da baut man ja doch den ein oder anderen alten Hut ganz gern mal leicht abgewandelt nach.
> *
> Edit: *Ich glaub jetzt hab ich´s: Dürfte sich um einen aquacomputer Airplex evo 1080 ohne Gehäuseblende handeln. Da passen alle Details zu den Bildern (insb. die unlackierten Gewinde für die Blendenbefestigung und die dicken Sammelrohre an den Anschlüssen - sogar der grüne Aufkleber passt ins Bild).  Hab schon lange keinen Airplex evo 1080 mehr gesehen - hatte gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, dass AC ja auch Mo-Ras im Programm hat.



Nicht schlecht, Sherlock.
Vielen Dank fürs suchen. Jetzt weis ich was für einen Radiator hab und kann ggf. nach Zubehör (Standfuß, Gehäuse,...) suchen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein Mo-Ra es ist in jedem Fall - zumindest mal im Sinne der Bedeutung der Abkürzung (_Mo_nster-_Ra_diator). Ein Mo-Ra 2 Core oder Mo-Ra 3 Core von Watercool ist es des Anschlussbauart bzw. -orientierung aber schon mal nicht. Könnte aber ein Ur-MoRa von Cooling Solutions oder ein früher Watercool Mo-Ra bzw. ein anderes Modell von einer anderen Firma sein - bin mir nicht sicher. Die lackierte Vernietung des Gehäuses und die Art uns Weise wie die drei Rohrebenen an die Anschlussterminals angebunden sind, erinnert ein bisschen an die alte Alphacool LC Baureihe, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob es von denen damals eine 9x120er Version gab. Außerdem sahen damals viele Rohr-Radis so ähnlich aus und die Sammelrohre sind auch dicker als bei den kleinen LCs. Vielleicht ist es auch was neueres aus Fernost. Da baut man ja doch den ein oder anderen alten Hut ganz gern mal leicht abgewandelt nach.



Der Ur-Mo-Ra hatte keine Lüfterhalterung und eine serielle Wasserführung, der hier gezeigte Radiator ist dreifach parallel. Da Watercool zwischen den übernommenen MoRa und dem Mo-Ra 2 keine 9×120-mm-Radiatoren angeboten hat, handelt es sich definitiv um keinen "Mo-Ra" – auch wenn der sichtbare Rahmenteil diesen ähnelt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was wäre ein angemessener Preis für ein EK 240mm Radiator Wakü Set mit EK DCP 2.2 und 1 Jahr Alt gebraucht?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, mehr als 100€ wär mir das ned wert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Ur-Mo-Ra hatte keine Lüfterhalterung und eine serielle Wasserführung, der hier gezeigte Radiator ist dreifach parallel. Da Watercool zwischen den übernommenen MoRa und dem Mo-Ra 2 keine 9×120-mm-Radiatoren angeboten hat, handelt es sich definitiv um keinen "Mo-Ra" – auch wenn der sichtbare Rahmenteil diesen ähnelt.



Ich habe einen MoRa 2 pro mit 9x120 Lüfter Halterung und dieser ist von Watercool.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Ur-Mo-Ra hatte keine Lüfterhalterung und eine serielle Wasserführung, der hier gezeigte Radiator ist dreifach parallel. Da Watercool zwischen den übernommenen MoRa und dem Mo-Ra 2 keine 9×120-mm-Radiatoren angeboten hat, handelt es sich definitiv um keinen "Mo-Ra" – auch wenn der sichtbare Rahmenteil diesen ähnelt.



Es ist ein "airplex evo 1080" von aquacomputer . Mo-Ras im Wortsinn sind alle 9x 120er  (oder größere) Radis, von daher ist auch das einer. Darauf wollte ich hinaus . Dass es weder ein Ur-Mo-Ra von Cooling Solutions noch die nachgelagerte erste Auflage von Watercool ist, hat sich ja bereits geklärt. Hatte nur den Airplex evo 1080 nicht gleich in meinem Suchraster (sind ja auch eher selten und noch dazu ohne die charakteristische Blende mit den Streckmetall-Inlays zu sehen).

@Gordon-1979: Der "Mo-Ra 2" als Produktbezeichnung ist unstrittig ein Watercool-Produkt. Das hatte PCGH-Thorsten auch gar nicht bezweifelt . Es ging um das Urmodell des Mo-Ra, aus dem letztlich die Watercool Produktlinie hervorging der auch der "Mo-Ra 2" angehört. Die Historie dieser Baureihe ist aber aufgrund der Entstehungsgeschichte bei Watercool etwas verworren, im Vergleich zu den späteren geradlinigen Weiterentwicklungen in Form des "Mo-Ra 2" und "Mo-Ra 3". Unter den Sammelbegriff Mo-Ra im Sinne von Monster-Radiator, wie diese Kategorie besonders großer Modelle ursprünglich afair mal von Cooling Solutions genannt wurde, laufen  jedoch landläufig eigentlich schon immer alle Radiatoren mit 9 x 120er Fläche oder noch größere Modelle. Später gab es dann noch die Abwandlung der "Monsta-Radiatoren", die sich für besonders tiefe, aber lufteintrittsflächenmäßig meist kleinere Modelle verschiedener Hersteller etablierte, obwohl für diese eher phantasielose Abwandlung ursprünglich nur eine spezielle Baureihe der Firma Pate stand, deren Namen nicht genannt werden will  (insider). Trotzdem wird diese Bezeichnung heute z. B. von Alphacool sogar wieder für eben jene besonders dicken Modelle verwendet, obwohl der Begriff "Monsta-Radiator" soweit ich weiß eben nicht originär von Alphacool stammte. Das hat sich wohl mehr daraus ergeben, dass den Begriff eben aufgrund der erstgenannten Baureihe des anderen Anbieters viele User bereits mit besonders tiefen Radiatormodellen in Verbindung brachten. 

Der Begriff "Monster-Radiator" oder abgekürzt "Mo-Ra" ist jedenfalls kein fest stehender terminus technicus und wird auch keineswegs exklusiv für die bekannte Radiatorbaureihe von Watercool verwendet, die die Abkürzung "Mo-Ra" auch heute noch in der Produktbezeichnung führt (auch wenn diese in der Größenklasse hierzulande heute sicherlich Marktführer ist), sondern geht mehr in die Richtung wie früher z. B. die von vielen für die Laing DDC-1T+ mit custom-Deckel genutzte Bezeichnung "Laing DDC Ultra". Das war streng genommen eigentlich eine ganz konkrete Produktbezeichnung von Alphacool (damals war Alphacool noch keine AT-Tochter). Diese Bezeichnung hatte sich in der Szene aber zumindest eine Zeit lang für alle derartigen Kombis aus DDC-1T+ Pumpen mit rotbraunen Rotor und mit einem Custom-Deckel etabliert, selbst wenn die Deckel nicht von Alphacool stammten. Vor dem gleichen Hintergrund wurden damals auch die alten Laing DDC-1T Pumpen mit schwarzem Rotor und custom-Deckel unabhängig vom Deckelhersteller gern als "Laing DDC Pro" bezeichnet. Erst als vom Hersteller der Pumpen (damals afair tatsächlich noch Laing) sowohl DDC-1T als auch DDC-1T+ mit blauen Rotoren ausgeliefert wurden und wegen der leicht geänderten Rotor-Abmaße in vielen Fällen neue Deckel notwendig wurden, verflogen diese Sammelbezeichnungen langsam wieder. Es bilden sich in der Szene eben immer wieder stehende Begriffe aus dem Vokabular mancher Hersteller heraus, die sich dann auch für alle grundlegend ähnlichen Produkte etablieren, selbst wenn es sich dabei nicht um ein und dasselbe Produkt handelt, sondern nur um etwas in einer vergleichbaren Bauart, Optik oder Kombination.


----------



## JakPol (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Monster-Radiator" oder abgekürzt "Mo-Ra" ist jedenfalls kein fest stehender terminus technicus und wird auch keineswegs exklusiv für die bekannte Radiatorbaureihe von Watercool verwendet, die die Abkürzung "Mo-Ra" auch heute noch in der Produktbezeichnung führt[...]


Jein. Der Begriff MO-RA ist ein eingetragener Markenname und damit markenrechtlich geschützt und exklusiv, allerdings nur in exakt dieser Schreibweise, also alles Großbuchstaben, Bindestrich in der Mitte.


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@LakPol: ok, was soll die Marke MO-RA sein? Kann bei google dazu nichts finden? Oder meinst Du, dass sich jemand den Namen geschützt hat? Auch da die Frage, wer hat das gemacht? Nur so aus Interesse.


----------



## JakPol (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> @LakPol: ok, was soll die Marke MO-RA sein? Kann bei google dazu nichts finden? Oder meinst Du, dass sich jemand den Namen geschützt hat? Auch da die Frage, wer hat das gemacht? Nur so aus Interesse.


Natürlich WATERCOOL. Sorry, ich dachte, das wäre offensichtlich gewesen.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...hops/WatercooleK/Categories/Radiatoren/MO-RA3


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Jein. Der Begriff MO-RA ist ein eingetragener Markenname und damit markenrechtlich geschützt und exklusiv, allerdings nur in exakt dieser Schreibweise, also alles Großbuchstaben, Bindestrich in der Mitte.



Also beim Deutschen Patent- und Markenamt (DPMA) finde ich den Begriff "MO-RA" nicht als eingetragenen Markenname von Watercool e. K.. Allgemein bin ich bei gültigen Marken von Watercool nur auf noch auf die Marke "HEATKILLER" gestoßen. Andere Marken die Rico mal angemeldet hatte sind zwischenzeitlich scheinbar gelöscht worden. Woher hast du die Info, dass sich Watercool den Namen "MO-RA" als Marke schützen gelassen hat? Wäre ja interessant ob es die Marke vllt. doch gibt. Eventuell suche ich ja mit den falschen Stichworten.


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JakPol: ... wenn das mal so einfach wäre - Papierkram, Kohle und ggfs. Rechtsstreitigkeiten. Also, wenn Watercool die Marke eingetragen hätte, wäre, wie VJoe2max geschrieben hat, das im DPMA hinterlegt und es wäre dann sicherlich anders präsentiert. Üblicherweise verwendet man zur Kennzeichung von Marken - Copryright © , Registered ® oder Trademark ™.


----------



## JakPol (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Also beim Deutschen Patent- und Markenamt (DPMA) finde ich den Begriff "MO-RA" nicht als eingetragenen Markenname von Watercool e. K.. Allgemein bin ich bei gültigen Marken von Watercool nur auf noch auf die Marke "HEATKILLER" gestoßen. Andere Marken die Rico mal angemeldet hatte sind zwischenzeitlich scheinbar gelöscht worden. Woher hast du die Info, dass sich Watercool den Namen "MO-RA" als Marke schützen gelassen hat? Wäre ja interessant ob es die Marke vllt. doch gibt. Eventuell suche ich ja mit den falschen Stichworten.


...eines Tages werde ich mal irgendetwas besser wissen als Du. Heute ist nicht dieser Tag  
Das war mal eine Aussagen von Chris. Allerdings hatte ich die falschrum im Kopf: es gibt die abweichende Schreibweise "Mora", die markenrechtlich geschützt ist (allerdings auch nicht von Radiatoren, sondern diversen anderen Branchen), deshalb legt WATERCOOL Wert auf die Schreibweise MO-RA.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool produziert aber auch viel Mist. Der Mainboard kühler für das Asus Formular Z, passt gar nicht, aber wird als Kompatibel angegeben. Des Weiteren würde er niemals den Chipsatz kühlen.


----------



## the_leon (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jeder Produziert mal Mist 
Solche Beispiele findest du bei jedem Hersteller


----------



## JakPol (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Watercool produziert aber auch viel Mist. Der Mainboard kühler für das Asus Formular Z, passt gar nicht, aber wird als Kompatibel angegeben. Des Weiteren würde er niemals den Chipsatz kühlen.


Welcher Kühler wäre das denn? Ich finde bei WATERCOOL nur HEATKILLER® MB-set ASUS-CROSSHAIR-V. Da steht aber als Kompatibilität nur "ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA" und sogar eine explizite Warnung, dass das Formula-Z nicht kompatibel ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist richtig das der für das Z nicht passt aber die Northbridge wird beim ohne Z nicht kälter.


----------



## BlackAcetal (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte ich meine Wakü getrennt oder als Set verkaufen wie ich es auch erworben habe?
@The_Leon deine Meinung kenn ich schon.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Gordon: nehm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber ich finde eine solche pauschale Aussage, wie Du sie getätigt hast, absolut daneben. Zum einen stimmt sie inhaltlich nicht und zum anderen, selbst wenn eine Sache mal nicht passen sollte ist es falsch zu sagen:"baut viel Mist". Das solltest Du relativieren, denn meiner Meinung nach macht das Team bei Watercool einen super Job, was die Produkte, Leistung, Haltbarkeit und den Support angeht. Solche Aussagen hat ein international gelobten Unternehmen nicht verdient. Du bist am Zug.

@blackacetan: Einzelverkauf bringt in der Regel mehr, aber dauert auch mehr Zeit.


----------



## JakPol (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Watercool produziert aber auch viel Mist. Der Mainboard kühler für das Asus Formular Z, passt gar nicht, aber wird als Kompatibel angegeben. Des Weiteren würde er niemals den Chipsatz kühlen.





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig das der für das Z nicht passt aber die Northbridge wird beim ohne Z nicht kälter.



Naja, also erstens scheinst Du ja implizit zuzugeben, dass Deine erste Aussage etwas übertrieben war und da definitiv keine Kompatibilität angegeben wird. Selbst WENN der eine einzige Kühler nicht passen würde, wäre das übrigens in meinen Augen noch nicht "viel Mist", sondern eben ein einzelner Fehler. Was es ja aber scheinbar nicht war...?

Zum Northbridge Problem: wird nicht kälter in Relation zu was? Bei welchen Lastszenarien? Mit welchen Sensoren gemessen? Unter welchen äußeren Umständen? Hast Du die Kühlermontage überprüft? Korrektes Wärmeleitpad verwendet? Anzugskraft der Schrauben? Möglicherweise hilft Dir dieser Post weiter?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir werde ich jedenfalls denn Kühler von SpaWa + NB ändern. Will halt noch bessere Kühlung. 
Design ist jedenfalls nicht schlecht.
Northbridge ist so warm das die OHP anspringt.

P. S. : Bei Watercool meine ich nicht das sie nur mist bauen, da mein MoRa 2 pro sehr gut ist.


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Gordon: wenn es da wirklich was zu bemängeln gibt, gehe auf Watercool.de und kontaktiere das Team über den Support. Ich bin mir sicher das dieses Thema geklärt wird. Wie hoch sind den die Temps und welche Vorstellungen hast du bei welchen Randbedingungen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Standard Kühlung hatte ich 60°C und mit Wakü 70°C. Dabei ging dann die Hardware Protection an. Am Wochenende wieder Modifiziert.


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SpaWa und Nortbridge mit original Kühler 60 uns mit WaKü 70 Grad. Das kann ich nicht glauben. Hab beide Kühler Varianten bei mir verbaut gehabt und der Kühler war gerade handwarm. Hast Du Dir die Hinweise von JakPol mal angeschaut? Was verwendest du für ein Wärmeleitmittel und wie ist Deine Wassertemperatur? 
Und welche HWP greift bei SpaWa und NB auf 70 Grad ein? Die SpaWas arbeiten in Specs bis 110 Grad und die NB geht auch bis 80 Grad mit. Bist Du Dir da sicher?


----------



## JakPol (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer mal selber ausprobieren will, wie gut oder schlecht der Kühler wohl ist : Es gibt nen neuen Discount Code für den WATERCOOL Store. Im Overclockers Forum gibts 2 Wochen lang 7% auf alle Waren.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

doofe frage aber ist manchen wiedermal häufiger passiert hier im forum, deswegen die doofe frage:
wenn vorhanden, hast du die folie entfernt?
ich meine sowas übersieht man gern und es ist quasi unmöglich mit wakü svhlechtere temps als lukü zu bekomm auser der durchfluss ist viel zu gering. vor allem bei ner northbrigde die jetzt nicht die unglaubliche abwrärme hat, verglichn mit ner cpu


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Muss ich mir gedanken in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung machen, wenn ein gebrauchter Kupferwasserkühlblock für die Graka innen dunkel angelaufen ist? Nur dann würde ich ihn einer Reinigung unterziehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Poste mal ein Bild,dann kann man schauen ob es schlimm ist.


----------



## Rousi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren (also Bild und die Meinungen)


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es handelt sich um die Karten, die ich vor kurzem erworben habe. Sind noch unterwegs im Moment. 
Vor allem der linke sieht halt schon recht oxidiert aus. Optik stört mich nicht, die guckt ja eh nach unten. Kühlleistung bin ich eben unsicher, deshalb die Nachfrage 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/894475d1462903274-v-2x-sapphire-r9-290-ekfc-r9-290-kupferkuehler-und-backplate-i7-3770k-inkl-mobo-hk-3-0-a-img_1860.jpg


----------



## Nachty (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die musst du eh auf schrauben un die Lamellen säubern , so einbauen und Wasser rein wäre Sinnlos!!!!


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wieso sinnlos? Wenns die gleiche Wasserfarbe ist?


----------



## illousion (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theLamer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Muss ich mir gedanken in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung machen, wenn ein gebrauchter Kupferwasserkühlblock für die Graka innen dunkel angelaufen ist? Nur dann würde ich ihn einer Reinigung unterziehen.



Kommt halt drauf an, ob nur das Kupfer oxidiert ist, oder sich was in den Lamellen festgesetzt hat. Ich denke nämlich nciht, dass eine dünne Oxidschicht auswirkungen hat, verstopfte Lamellen hingegen schon.


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, ob nur das Kupfer oxidiert ist, oder sich was in den Lamellen festgesetzt hat. Ich denke nämlich nciht, dass eine dünne Oxidschicht auswirkungen hat, verstopfte Lamellen hingegen schon.


Mit was mach ich die Lamellen dann sauber? Zahnbürste?


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht ja mit ganz weichen Borsten. Ich weiß net ob Kupfer einen härteren Umgang verzeiht aber is ne gute Idee

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

500-1000 körnung, sandpapier sollte auch gehen.


----------



## Ilorix (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie oft sollte ich meine Wasserkühlung reinigen?


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mal sagen alle 2 Jahre wäre schon gut


----------



## Ilorix (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke und wie oft sollte das Wasser gewechselt werden?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nie nur filtern reicht.


----------



## brooker (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... es gibt hier ein richtig schönes *[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen* im Forum! Da bitte einfach reinlesen und alle Fragen sind beantwortet.

Btw., je besser man sich auf die Installation der WaKü vorbereitet, umso weniger Arbeit hat man später. Komponenten ordentlich einweichen, lange und mit Druck spülen und wenn man dann noch bspw. innovatekProtect IP oder ähnlich verwendet, bleibt das System über Jahre sauber. Ich konnte nach 3 Jahren keine Ablagerungen oder ähnlich bei mir feststellen.


----------



## the_leon (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gesehen das es endlich schöne Kühler für MBs gibt Watercool HEATKILLER(R) MB-X KIT ASUS MAXIMUS VIII RANGER/HERO/GENE - ACETAL Ni | MB - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir wer sagen ob die Lochabstände beim Maximus VII Ranger und den VIII Ranger gleich sind oder hat Asus da was geändert?


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... es gibt hier ein richtig schönes *[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen* im Forum!



Du meinst da wo alle Bilder kaputt sind und man sich als Anfänger dann erraten muss, was da nun abgebildet hätte sein können?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich hab gesehen das es endlich schöne Kühler für MBs gibt Watercool HEATKILLER(R) MB-X KIT ASUS MAXIMUS VIII RANGER/HERO/GENE - ACETAL Ni | MB - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Platine ist in weiten Teilen umgestaltet, auch der I/O-seitige Spannungswandlerkühler müsste eine andere Länge haben.


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Du meinst da wo alle Bilder kaputt sind und man sich als Anfänger dann erraten muss, was da nun abgebildet hätte sein können?



Hey, Du hast Recht. Und ich dachte, mein Handy spinnt. Na gut, dass ist nicht ganz optimal, aber trotzdem informativ.


----------



## theLamer (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs ne Frage: Ich hab Anschraubtüllen, aber die Überwurfmutter ist so fest drauf, dass ich sie nicht von der Tülle bekomme. Wie bekomme ich die ab? (Ist kein Schlauch drin, nur die Fittings) ?


----------



## DoertyHarry (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sanft mit einer zange anhalten und aufdrehen dichten tut eh der o ring 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bennySB (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



theLamer schrieb:


> Jungs ne Frage: Ich hab Anschraubtüllen, aber die Überwurfmutter ist so fest drauf, dass ich sie nicht von der Tülle bekomme. Wie bekomme ich die ab? (Ist kein Schlauch drin, nur die Fittings) ?



Entweder mit der Zange bei gehen oder die Teile leicht erwärmen und dann abdrehen.


----------



## theLamer (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sag ich mal danke. Mit erwärmen hat es geklappt!


----------



## bennySB (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein ding, mit Wärme kriegt so man so einiges hin.


----------



## Pumpi (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten wann bei Aquatuning wieder mit einer 10% Aktion zu rechnen ist ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag doch einfach direkt bei denen nach


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag Eddy von Aquatuning hier im Forum


----------



## the_leon (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier war doch iwo. ein Bild von nem AGB aus ner Monkey Gin Flasche.
Weiß jemand wo das ist?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey leute 

bei den ganzen TUTs die ich gelesen habe wurde immer gesagt, Schlauch/Tubs so kurz wie möglich halten,natürlich ohne knick. da ich ein externen radi habe (Mora) der soll ca. 1m weit weg vom PC stehen.

werde ich da Probleme haben ? ist das empfehlenswert ? sollte ich die Schläuche isolieren ? oder ist das "halb so wild" ?


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meine Wakü fertig. Poweradjust steuert über die Wassertemperatur die Lüfter. Was sollte ich circa als Zieltemperatur vom Wasser eingeben? 35°?


----------



## Aries1337 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> bei den ganzen TUTs die ich gelesen habe wurde immer gesagt, Schlauch/Tubs so kurz wie möglich halten,natürlich ohne knick. da ich ein externen radi habe (Mora) der soll ca. 1m weit weg vom PC stehen.
> 
> werde ich da Probleme haben ? ist das empfehlenswert ? sollte ich die Schläuche isolieren ? oder ist das "halb so wild" ?


Die meinen mit kurz halten einfach nur, dass man im Gehäuse ruhig die optisch besten Wege nehmen kann. Z.b. macht es ja kein Unterschied ob radi cpu radi gpu, oder cpu gpu radi radi.

Solange deine Pumpe stark genug ist geht das.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@kaffeemitmilch 
Das ist wohl nur wegen der Optik, eigentlich ist die schlauchlänge nicht relevant für die kühlung. 
Isolieren musst du da nix. 

@thelamer 
Ich hab 35℃ eingegeben, bis 40℃ wäre mMn auch noch völlig okay.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aries1337 schrieb:


> Die meinen mit kurz halten einfach nur, dass man im Gehäuse ruhig die optisch besten Wege nehmen kann. Z.b. macht es ja kein Unterschied ob radi cpu radi gpu, oder cpu gpu radi radi.
> 
> Solange deine Pumpe stark genug ist geht das.



Danke ! dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

ich habe mir (wegen der guten bewertungen und preises) die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T besorgt, wäre sie dafür geeignet? oder ssollte ich sie gegen eine andere umtauschen ? würde sie ggf. auf max. laufen lasen, da sie auf ein Sandwich steht und in einem dichten case kommt.


----------



## Pumpi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also meine damalige ddc 1t @ 12v war mit phobya metalldeckel + schaumstoff drunter absolut leise. bin gespannt wie das mit dem aqualis ddc 100 wird den ich grade bestellt hab. hoffe das ich da nicht auf 9 volt runter muss. will sagen : kommt auf den deckel an....


----------



## JakPol (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Hier war doch iwo. ein Bild von nem AGB aus ner Monkey Gin Flasche.
> Weiß jemand wo das ist?



Oben rechts auf "Thema durchsuchen", "Monkeys" eingeben, und schon hat man das Ergebnis. Bitte sehr, gern geschehen.


----------



## Aries1337 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Danke ! dann bin ich ja beruhigt
> 
> ich habe mir (wegen der guten bewertungen und preises) die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T besorgt, wäre sie dafür geeignet? oder ssollte ich sie gegen eine andere umtauschen ? würde sie ggf. auf max. laufen lasen, da sie auf ein Sandwich steht und in einem dichten case kommt.


Habe die auch, sollte funktionieren


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so solten die  werte von einer guten  wasserkühlung ausehn


----------



## JakPol (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso hast du drei unterschiedliche Durchfluss Werte? 

Und dass die Temperaturen gut sind, wenn die CPU Auslastung unter 5% liegt, finde ich wenig beeindruckend. Mach mal nen Screenshot nach 1 Stunde Prime und Furmark, dann reden wir weiter...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

KaffeemitMilch die DDC-1 T, würde ich nicht kaufen, hatte sie drin, aber habe sie nie leise bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> so solten die  werte von einer guten  wasserkühlung ausehn



Bevor deine AS startet muss sie aber auch ne Epilepsiewarnung ausgeben oder? 
Noxxphoxx hat Recht: Hast Du drei verschiedene Kreisläufe verbaut oder wie ist das???


----------



## Rousi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Bevor deine AS startet muss sie aber auch ne Epilepsiewarnung ausgeben oder?
> Noxxphoxx hat Recht: Hast Du drei verschiedene Kreisläufe verbaut oder wie ist das???



Laut dem Bilderalbum zu seinem "Monster", hat er in der Tat drei Kreisläufe verbaut...

@Gerry_N2o, kannst Du vielleicht ein paar Bilder mehr einstellen? Der Aufbau würd mich doch interessieren 

/Link vergessen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/154001-gerry_n2o-albums-mein-monster-7454.html


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Laut dem Bilderalbum zu seinem "Monster", hat er in der Tat drei Kreisläufe verbaut...
> 
> @Gerry_N2o, kannst Du vielleicht ein paar Bilder mehr einstellen? Der Aufbau würd mich doch interessieren
> 
> ...



Sieht so aus. Ganz schön viele Blasen in den Rohren zu sehen. 
Scheinbar 2 Gehäuse: Eines mit PC und eines nur mit Lüftern und MoRa(s?)


----------



## Rousi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh. Das mit den drei Kreisläufen war auch in der Signatur zu lesen 

Nichtsdestotrotz - Poste mal ein paar mehr Bilder. Bin neugierig


----------



## JakPol (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein eigener Wasserkreislauf nur für Chipset und Spannungsversorgung? Okay. Kann man machen, ist aber ziemliches Overkill, nicht zu sagen Geldverbrennung...


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ein eigener Wasserkreislauf nur für Chipset und Spannungsversorgung? Okay. Kann man machen, ist aber ziemliches Overkill, nicht zu sagen Geldverbrennung...



Schau Dir insg. das Setup an! 
Davon leisten sich andere mehrere Monatsmieten oder fahren mit der Freundin in Urlaub für mehrere Wochen oder sonstwas... hier wird es in ne Blechkiste gesteckt... mei... jeder soll_ nach seiner Façon glücklich werden. 


_Das klassische Thema: Ich hab den längten ...Kühlkreislauf... und den größeten... Prozessor... und die dicksten ... GPUs! __


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich kann ein par Fotos einstellen aber er ist noch nicht fertig ich warte noch auf den neuen Prozessor dann kann ich dem ganzen den letzten schliff geben 

und ja es ist ein 3 K kühl sys mit 2 D5 und einer Aqua Computer aquastream Ultimate durch mein neues Gehäuse haben sich auch meine Radiatoren geändert momentane Austattung 1x 480ger und 7x 560ger


----------



## JakPol (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> und ja es ist ein 3 K kühl sys mit 2 D5 und einer Aqua Computer aquastream Ultimate durch mein neues Gehäuse haben sich auch meine Radiatoren geändert momentane Austattung 1x 480ger und 7x 560ger


Naja, aber... wieso? Ich meine, Du könntest auch alles in einen Kreislauf packen, (mindestens) eine Pumpe raus schmeißen, und hättest immernoch die gleichen Temperaturen, dafür aber deutlich ordentlichere Optik. Und wenn die 32(!!!) Lüfter anlaufen, dann sitzt Du doch neben einem startenden JumboJet, hast aber massive Überkapazitäten in dem einen Kreislauf, die dem anderen aber leider leider nichts nutzen.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist ein irrtum den die laufen alle nur auf 35% da ist alles leise und wie du siehst habe ich 2 graka drin die haben einen enorme abwärme


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich sehe da keinen Grund für 3 loops. Nicht einmal für zwei


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da keinen Grund für 3 loops. Nicht einmal für zwei



ansicht´s sache ich verdiene gutes geld damit und zum nechsten thema ich habe keinen mini i7 drin


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, kann man so machen. 
Das war auch eher "ich sehe keinen nutzen darin" und nicht "was machst du da für einen scheiss"  
Zwei loops sehe ich persönlich noch ein, drei finde ich einfach übertrieben.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

im oc bereich hat es einen nutzen aber im normal modus brauchst das nicht das stimmt schon und wie du siehst hängen auf dem 3en  kreislauf die 2 aquero´s auch drauf  wenig wärme haben die auch nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Letztendlich ist der Nutzen doch eh irrelevant. Sonst könnte man bei lukü bleiben. 

Aber gut aussehen tut es ja mit den drei agbs. Nur geht das durch die blaue Beleuchtung ziemlich unter, dass dort auch unterschiedliche Farben drin sind.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das stimmt die led´s gehn mir auch schon auf die nerven die lassen sich nicht richtig einstelln und meine M2 kommt jetz auch noch unter wasser sobald der neue prozessor da ist kommt auch eine andere beleuchtung rein


----------



## the_leon (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Platine ist in weiten Teilen umgestaltet, auch der I/O-seitige Spannungswandlerkühler müsste eine andere Länge haben.



Schade...
dann wohl nur Heatkiller IV auf der CPU und 2 auf dem 1080 SLI


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sag nur finger weg von dem Phobya CPU-Cooler hatte schon kunden da ging garnichts mehr billiger gehts nimmer


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So leute ich brauch unbedingt eure Hilfe.
Suche Schlauch 10/8 in weiß und wenns geht nicht von Masterkleer.
Meine 10/8 Anschlüsse will ich jetzt nicht wechseln.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab noch einen von einem kunden der hat auf 19/13 upgaden lassen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Hersteller und wie viel Meter? Reste Stücke und Meterware?


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer ich habe nur den hersteller 3,3 m


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt ist die Frage, ich habe Masterkleer 10/8 in klar. 
Der letzte Mist, wird zu schnell weich, zu weich und fängt dann an zu kleben.
Die Schläuche sind dann so weich, das sie zusammen fallen im Betrieb.
Ist das bei den Weißen auch so, oder ist der von Besserer Qualität?


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok das problem entseht wenn die wasser temp zu hoch wird das beste ist wenn du einen 11/8mm durmesser nimmst


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das problem könnte auch einfach masterkleer selbst sein  also mit schläuchen von einem anderen hersteller ist das dann evtl nicht mehr da. 
aber ich würde auch eher 11/8 als 10/8 nehmen.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also bei einer dauerbelastung bis 40C° hatte ich noch keine probleme  zumindest beim  16/13  durchmesser


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

11er bekomme ich aber nicht auf 10er Überwurfmuttern.
Und in Sachen weiße Schläuche wird mir nur Masterkleer angezeigt, egal welche Größe.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit ein bischen quetschen geht alles


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mein PC. Sleeve kommt noch, aber soll nach Schlauch abgeglichen werden.
Schwarze Schläuche finde ich unpraktisch, da alles schon Schwarz ist.
Vielleicht habt ihr noch eine Idee.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahren die klahr


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber das sind PUR-Schläuche mit 6 Jahre alter.
Die Masterkleer sind nicht über 6 Monate gekommen und das bei max. 32°C Wassertemp.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok ja die klahren verbau ich selten blau ist sehr gängig weiss hab ich auch sehr selten werden durch staub und und rauch schnell schmutzig rot geht auch gut


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt ist aber die Frage:
Ich hätte gern Blickdicht, aber Schwarz Passt nicht rein, da ich schon fast alles schwarz habe.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde mich mal umschauen vl finde ich was für dich


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Schlauchgröße ist optimal? 16/10?


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 is halt ziemlich dick (hab ich selbst verbaut)... aber wenn Dich die Optik nicht stört ist das ziemlich gut, wegen hoher Wandstaärke was bedeutet, dass sie nicht so leicht knicken und einfach zu verlegen und in der Handhabung sind.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sind nicht schlecht aber 19/13 die wirken extrem


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit "Masterkleer Schlauch" sind vom Preis nicht schlecht, aber empfehlenswert? 

Es ist 16/10mm groß da sollten meine 1/4 Fittinge passen oder ?


----------



## Rousi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G1/4 beschreibt ja nur die zylindrische Form von dem verwendeten Gewinde.
16/10mm sind deine Schlauch-Maße. Diese solltest Du auch nach der Größe des Fittings auswählen.

Welche Fittinge hast Du denn? Dann kann man Dir genaueres sagen 


/Die 10/8mm Schläuche schauen ja mal mini aus.
Und ich hab schon bei meiner 13/10er Verrohrung gedacht, dass das schon grenzwertig ist


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind Bitspower 1/4 Zoll auf ID 10mm

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## illousion (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Das sind Bitspower 1/4 Zoll auf ID 10mm
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet



Naja ID 10mm ist ID 10mm 

Ich persönlich traue Tüllen nicht ohne weiteres über den Weg, manch anderer nimmt immer Tüllen mir größerem  Außendurchmesser als die Schläuche inndendurchmesser haben.
Kann von Tüllen aber auch nicht mehr sagen, war nie eine Alternative für mich :o


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt  das ist meine erste Wakü und den TUTs die ich gelesen habe,wurde mir sowas empfohlen , wollte mir gerade auch Schlauch kaufen :/


----------



## illousion (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt  das ist meine erste Wakü und den TUTs die ich gelesen habe,wurde mir sowas empfohlen , wollte mir gerade auch Schlauch kaufen :/



Naja, ich will dich hier nicht verunsichern, aber ich persönlich hatte etwas Angst (vermutlich unbegründet), dass der Schlauch von den Tüllen rutschen könnte, gerade wenn das Wasser etwas wärmer wird :o


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde den Schlauch ja nicht einfach rauf schieben,sondern auch noch verschrauben. Das sollte bei den richtigen Schlauch,eigentlich Bomben fest sein


----------



## Rousi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha. Mit Tüllen hab ich jetzt gar nicht gerechnet 

IdR sollten die Schläuche mit 10 ID alle passen.
Wenn Du beim verbauen den Schlauch ordentlich draufklöppst und keine wilden Biegungen oder sogar Zugbelastung drauf bringst, wird da nichts sein.

Wenn Du aber absolut sicher gehen willst, empfehl ich Dir die "Yippiejaja-yippie-yippie-yeah"-Sicherung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Frei nach dem Hornbach Slogan: Wie viel Wahnsinn steckt in dir?)


----------



## iAcki (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Da meine schönen WaKü Schläuche nun schon nach 2 Monaten ordentlich eingetrübt sind, bin ich am überlegen doch auf Hardtubes zu wechseln. Hier stellt sich aber für mich noch eine ganz simple Frage, die aber wirklich nirgends beantwortet wird. Wie schließt man die fertig gebogene Tube an? Schraubt man erst den Anschluss auf bspw. den CPU-Block und im Anschluss steckt man die Hardtube drauf und zieht diese dann mit der Überwurfmutter fest? Hat man mit den Tubes eigentlich etwas Handlungsspielraum oder kommt es da auf 1mm an?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es giebt 2 möglichkeiten man kann sie verkleben und anschrauben diese möglichkeit finde ich besser und sicherer als das steck verfahren auf meinem profil siehst du ei paar beispiele


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Hat wer Erfahrungen mit "Masterkleer Schlauch" sind vom Preis nicht schlecht, aber empfehlenswert?
> 
> Es ist 16/10mm groß da sollten meine 1/4 Fittinge passen oder ?


Masterkleer klar Schläuche kann ich nicht empfehlen. 
Die 10/8 im Einsatz, und je nach Schlauch Herstellers wenig Probleme. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Masterkleer haben sich bei mir zuletzt so Ausgewaschen das ich dann lauter Zeug im AGB rumschwimmen hatte

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das kommt aber auch von schlechten Kühlflüssigkeiten  wie gesagt ich haben schon viele rechner gebaut und ich habe immer diesen hersteller und habe keine probleme


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab immer destilliertes Wasser verwendet und passierte trotzdem

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich weis ich hab das in der Anfangszeit immer verwendet aber das mach ich nie mehr ich verwende nur noch das Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> das kommt aber auch von schlechten Kühlflüssigkeiten  wie gesagt ich haben schon viele rechner gebaut und ich habe immer diesen hersteller und habe keine probleme



Das kann sich ja auch erst nach nem halben oder ganzen Jahr zeigen... Die Weichmacher werden ja ausgewaschen, damit werden sie trübe und der Schmodder hängt sich in den feinen Strukturen deiner WaKü ein. 
Sieht man teilweise oft erst nach einiger Zeit... Hast Du denn noch Kontakt zu deinen Kunden/Freunden denen Du den Masterkleerschlauch eingebaut hast? Keiner von denen hat Probleme?


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja natürlich hab ich noch Kontakt zu ihnen ich mach ja auch die online Wartung TeamViewer und da hat keiner probleme


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm interessant... man hört sehr viel Negatives darüber, teils aus erster Hand, teils aus Rezitationen. 
Vielleicht ist das AC Double Protect Ultra ja hier die Waffe der Wahl (verwende ich selbst und bin zufrieden... keinerlei Ablagerungen o.Ä. und schmiert die Pumpe ordentlich).


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe schon viel KF ausgetestet und die von AC war die einzige die keinen Ärger gemacht hat


----------



## Thaurial (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hm interessant... man hört sehr viel Negatives darüber, teils aus erster Hand, teils aus Rezitationen.
> Vielleicht ist das AC Double Protect Ultra ja hier die Waffe der Wahl (verwende ich selbst und bin zufrieden... keinerlei Ablagerungen o.Ä. und schmiert die Pumpe ordentlich).



Meine Erfahrung zu Masterkleer 11/8 "klar"

Nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr klar, sondern trüb. Nach 1 Jahr sind die Schläuche total *matt*

Verwendet habe ich rotes Double Protect. Ablagerungen oder Partikel konnte ich nicht finden, habe aber die Flüssigkeit nach ca 6 Monaten erneuert.

Ich bin jetzt auf Tygon umgestiegen - der ist vor Einbau schon deutlich klarer, knickt allerdings WESENTLICH schneller. Der Masterkleer hat wirklich super Enge Radien ermöglicht"!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von Teflon Schläuche? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Teflonschläuche? Haste nen Bild/Link? 
Gibt es die auch in transparent? 

Ich bin bisher überzeugt von den Norprene Schläuchen... zwar hässlich wegen der Beschriftung (auch wenn ich gelernt habe man kann die relativ einfach abkratzen) und halt nur in schwarz erhältlich aber qualitativ definitiv super Schläuche und nachdem mir das Innere meines PCs so gut wie komplett egal ist meine Ideallösung.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

interesant


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: ptfe schlauch 
Bei meinem 10/8 steht biegeradius von 145 mm. Was ich sehr gut finde. Alleine der Wiederstand und Säure fest, ist der Hammer. Aber es kommt noch besser, 0% Wasseraufnahme und 0% Diffusion. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm scheint es in transparent zu geben... die Werte sprechen natürlich für sich, nur finde ich nur sehr dünne Schläuche. Die Norprene Schläuche erfüllen übrigens die selben Kriterien: Chemische Beständigkeit der Schläuche


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Masterkleer klar Schläuche kann ich nicht empfehlen.
> Die 10/8 im Einsatz, und je nach Schlauch Herstellers wenig Probleme.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk




Die 10/8 würden bei mir nicht passen oder sollte ich ehr diese bei meine Tüllen 1/4 benutzen ?

Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Rousi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Die 10/8 würden bei mir nicht passen oder sollte ich ehr diese bei meine Tüllen 1/4 benutzen ?
> 
> Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch



Du brauchst ja auch xx/10mm Schläuche. 10mm ID!

Die (G)1/4 Angabe bei deinen Fittingen beschreibt nur die Norm für die zylindrische Form von dem Gewinde Deines Fittings.


----------



## Thaurial (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja auch xx/10mm Schläuche. 10mm ID!
> 
> Die (G)1/4 Angabe bei deinen Fittingen beschreibt nur die Norm für die zylindrische Form von dem Gewinde Deines Fittings.



Wenn Du schon dabei bist:

ID = Innendurchmesser.

Die Anschlüsse haben in der Regel auf der Seite den G1/4" Gewindeanschluss, und auf der anderen Seite einen auf einen Schlauch oder Rohr passendes Ende, hier mit 10mm INNENDURCHMESSER


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mit Norpene auch sehr zufrieden. Durchsichtige Schläuche sind anfällig für Biobefall, wo Licht hinkommt entsteht Leben, ein Wunder der Natur.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Norpene auch sehr zufrieden. Durchsichtige Schläuche sind anfällig für Biobefall, wo Licht hinkommt entsteht Leben, ein Wunder der Natur.


Was bei Teflon Schläuche nicht geht. 
0.024 haftreibung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sie nicht haften können schwimmen die Algen halt im Kreis


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Algen in der wakü halte ich für ein Mythos. Bei dem ganzen chemiezeugs, was auch ohne biozide schon drin ist, überlebt da doch nix drin..


----------



## iAcki (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> es giebt 2 möglichkeiten man kann sie verkleben und anschrauben diese möglichkeit finde ich besser und sicherer als das steck verfahren auf meinem profil siehst du ei paar beispiele



Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, ich hab auch gerade in der Beschreibung gelesen, dass die Durchmesser der Tubes "Fertigungsbedingt" variieren, da macht natürlich eine Hülse mehr Sinn. Ich würde aber PETG Röhren nutzen, da sie leichter zu verarbeiten sind.

Ich hoffe ich bekomm das hin ....

Gruß Christian


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll Biobefall sonst sein? Hatte das noch nicht, ist meine 1. Wakü


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iAcki schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, ich hab auch gerade in der Beschreibung gelesen, dass die Durchmesser der Tubes "Fertigungsbedingt" variieren, da macht natürlich eine Hülse mehr Sinn. Ich würde aber PETG Röhren nutzen, da sie leichter zu verarbeiten sind.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bekomm das hin ....
> 
> Gruß Christian



kauf für den anfang mehr ein Übung macht den meister


----------



## illousion (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Algen in der wakü halte ich für ein Mythos. Bei dem ganzen chemiezeugs, was auch ohne biozide schon drin ist, überlebt da doch nix drin..



Hast du mal die Videos von Linustechtips gesehen wo die nen ganzen Rechnerraum mit externen Radiatoren kühlen? Da hat der G48 oder so was drinne glaube ich und da sind ganz komische Dinge irgendwan drin gewesen


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nachdem wie gut und sauber man die WaKü befüllt und abhängig davon wo sie steht (ich kann mir vorstellen, dass viel Lichteinfall und Wärme es begünstigen), kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sich dort biologisch was tut. Selbst gesehen habe ich es aber noch nie.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Videos von Linustechtips gesehen wo die nen ganzen Rechnerraum mit externen Radiatoren kühlen? Da hat der G48 oder so was drinne glaube ich und da sind ganz komische Dinge irgendwan drin gewesen


Du hast aber schon gesehen, was er da als agb genutzt hat? Das ding war schon vorher verdreckt  
Also um Algen zu züchten, muss man schon ordentlich was falsch machen.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gesehen, was er da als agb genutzt hat? Das ding war schon vorher verdreckt
> Also um Algen zu züchten, muss man schon ordentlich was falsch machen.



ja Leitungswasser


----------



## Pumpi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Masterkleer haben sich bei mir zuletzt so Ausgewaschen das ich dann lauter Zeug im AGB rumschwimmen hatte



Waren das so schmierige kleine weiß/graue Flöckchen ?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieses Zeug hatte ich nach 2-3 Jahren der Nutzung von Masterkleerschläuchen auch im AGB (16/10mm). Zum destillierten Wasser hatte ich Innovatek Protekt gegeben, und noch ein klein wenig Kühlmittel aus dem automotive Bereich.

Ausserdem waren die Schläuche nach 2 Jahren auch wesentlich härter und unflexibler als beim Einbau. Was mich ebenfalls darauf schließen lässt das das Zeug Weichmacher sind.


----------



## brooker (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... das sind Spezies, typisch Amis  ... super geiles Material aber fuschen und verhunzen *Kopfschüttel* ... aber trotzdem rennen denen sehr viele Leute hinterher und so konnten Sie unser PCGH Folding-Team auch überholen! Wenn uns nur 20 Leute mehr mit aktuellen GPUs für 3 oder 4 Stunden pro Tag unterstützen würde, dann könnten wir mithalten. 

Wobei, son ganzes Haus mit Technik vollstopfen und ne komplette WaKü dafür bauen, wäre schon was. Wir machen in Kürze was ähnliches mit dem "One Million PPD Folder" ... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-ein-one-million-ppd-folder-entsteht-26.html

Die Verunreinigungen sind Schmutz und Weichmacher mit Farbstoff!


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir mir waren sie nach 3-4 Monaten  als ich alles wieder zerlegt hab auch viel härter.

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kriegt man diesen Norprene Schlauch auf 10mm Tüllen geschoben ?

*Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm*


----------



## Sebbi12392 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hab den gleichen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt dieser auch auf 16/10ner  oder ? 

Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Nachty (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Kriegt man diesen Norprene Schlauch auf 10mm Tüllen geschoben ?
> 
> *Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm*



Hab sogar 11mm Schlauchtüllen da ist alles dicht


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Hab sogar 11mm Schlauchtüllen da ist alles dicht



hast sie zugedreht bis nicht mehr geht 

so jetz hab ich meine cam wieder gefunden jetz gibt´s besere fotos


----------



## Nachty (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine normale Schlauchtüllen


----------



## Gerry_N2o (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok das geht wenn man die richtige schlauchschelle hat


----------



## bennySB (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> hast sie zugedreht bis nicht mehr geht
> 
> so jetz hab ich meine cam wieder gefunden jetz gibt´s besere fotos



An sich ja ne schöne Idee, aber bei dir sieht es irgendwie danach aus als ob du genommen hast was du gerade gefunden hast. 
Es fehlt irgendwie die einheitliche Linie,meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## JakPol (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> An sich ja ne schöne Idee, aber bei dir sieht es irgendwie danach aus als ob du genommen hast was du gerade gefunden hast.
> Es fehlt irgendwie die einheitliche Linie,meiner Meinung nach.



Seh ich genauso. Ich meine, Du gibst als Beruf "Designer für Wasserkühlungssysteme" an? Du sprichst von Deiner Firma und Deinen Kunden? Ich hab jetzt ne Weile gegoogelt, aber Deine Firma habe ich nicht finden können, um mir mal ein Bild von Deinen Referenzen machen zu können. Und ich habe immerhin gründlich genug gegoogelt, um Deinen Steam VAC Ban von 2015 zu finden. Entweder ist Deine Seite also extrem schlecht verschlagwortet (Stichwort Suchmaschinenoptimierung), oder Du manchst hier eine Riesenwelle für ein paar zusammengebastelte Kisten für Kumpels, die vermutlich noch halb schwarz bezahlt wurden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So der Teflon Schlauch ist bestellt, Farbe Natur. Also milchig transparent. Review gib es dann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So der Teflon Schlauch ist bestellt, Farbe Natur. Also milchig transparent. Review gib es dann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Was milchig ist kann nciht mehr milchig werden  
Freue mich auf deine Erfahrungen damit


----------



## Rousi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> hast sie zugedreht bis nicht mehr geht
> 
> so jetz hab ich meine cam wieder gefunden jetz gibt´s besere fotos



Wie hast Du denn die Rohr-Durchführung von deinem GPU (rot) und CPU (blau) Loop aus dem Gehäuse raus realisiert?
Auf den Bildern kann ich leider nur einen kleinen Teil, der hinten auf/durch die Slotblenden läuft sehen.

Hintergrund:
Ich hab noch einen aqua computer Airplex evo 1080 im Keller, den ich ggf. mit der neuen GPU Gen. nutzen möchte und suche noch nach einer Möglichkeit die Rohre (möglichst *ohne* große Säg-, Fräs- und Bohraktionen) aus meinem schönen Evolv ATX zu bekommen.
(Ja, ich weiß, dass es zB. von Bitspower so eine Slotblende gibt - hat jedoch runde Durchlässe und ich suche noch alternativen )


----------



## Gerry_N2o (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn die Rohr-Durchführung von deinem GPU (rot) und CPU (blau) Loop aus dem Gehäuse raus realisiert?
> Auf den Bildern kann ich leider nur einen kleinen Teil, der hinten auf/durch die Slotblenden läuft sehen.
> 
> Hintergrund:
> ...



so sehen die aus die sind sehr praktisch wenn man das Gehäuse nicht beschädigen will


----------



## bennySB (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So der Teflon Schlauch ist bestellt, Farbe Natur. Also milchig transparent. Review gib es dann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Darf man fragen wieviel du dafür blechen durftest? 
Ich hatte gestern mal bissl Google danach angeworfen und was ich gefunden habe hat ja doch schon ein paar Euro aufm Buckel.


----------



## Rousi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> so sehen die aus die sind sehr praktisch wenn man das Gehäuse nicht beschädigen will



Die Durchführungen sehen in der Tat interessant aus.
Von welchem Hersteller sind die, bzw. woher kann man die beziehen?


----------



## Gerry_N2o (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So der Teflon Schlauch ist bestellt, Farbe Natur. Also milchig transparent. Review gib es dann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Bin ebenfalls gespannt und würde mich über nen kleines Feedback zur Verarbeitbarkeit, Kompatibilität, Optik und ggf. nach einiger Zeit nachgeschossen Langzeitverträglichkeit freuen. 



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany



Bitte korrigier mich, aber die Dinger sind doch komplett offen, also  innen und außen habe ich dann ein 1/4" Gewinde und keinerlei  Abdichtmöglichkeit. Also muss ich dann an diese Durchführung nen  Schlauch oder Rohr setzen und dann ne Schnelltrennkupplung, oder? 
Gibt es denn nicht alternativ (dann wahrscheinlich mit Bohr/Sägearbeiten  verbunden, schon klar!) Schnelltrennkupplungen die ich direkt in die  Gehäusewand einsetzen kann und dann die Schläuche vom MoRa direkt hin  führen und keine Schläuche hinten raus hängen habe? 
Am liebsten wäre es mir mit den QD3 oder Eiszapfen ... gibt es da was?  Ich finde irgendwie nix. Zur Not auch andere Hersteller/Modelle die  ebenfalls zu den hochwertigeren zählen. Budget außen vor lassen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit SprungImDisplay


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost, sorry!!


----------



## Gerry_N2o (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hoffe die fotos helfen dir weiter


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> ich hoffe die fotos helfen dir weiter



Nein leider nicht: Screenshot by Lightshot

Gesendet von einem elektronischen Gerät mit vielen Tasten drauf


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost, sorry!!! Was ist denn heute los!?!


----------



## Gerry_N2o (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ist wohl was schief gegangen habe die fotos auf meinem profil


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja im Profil sind sie sichtbar: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/154001-gerry_n2o-albums-slotblende-7482.html 

Gesendet von meinem Geist mit Gedanken


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Etwas schlanker wirds nur mit sowas gehen: Schottverschraubung G1/4 | Schottverschraubung | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany + Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" IG Stecker (High Flow) inkl. Schottverschraubung - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Dann natürlich mit bohren und du hast dennoch die Stücke hinten raus stehen.

Edit: ich würde sowas hier bauen,  wenn ich Kupplungen nutzen würde. So kann man die Stecker verstecken, muss nur stabil ausgeführt sein. Musste das Bild jetzt mal extern hochladen, hier im Forum funzt ja gar nix mit Anhängen...

Bild: qc5jo65.png - abload.de


----------



## Gerry_N2o (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ja im Profil sind sie sichtbar: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/154001-gerry_n2o-albums-slotblende-7482.html
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Geist mit Gedanken



und haben sie dir weiter geholfen


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Etwas schlanker wirds nur mit sowas gehen: Schottverschraubung G1/4 | Schottverschraubung | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany + Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" IG Stecker (High Flow) inkl. Schottverschraubung - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Dann natürlich mit bohren und du hast dennoch die Stücke hinten raus stehen.
> 
> ...



Danke!!
Hmm ok ja das erste gefällt mir ganz gut, aber wieso dann 2 Schottverschraubungen? Nur die von Koolance reicht doch aus, oder? Da ist ja bereits ne Schottverschaubung integriert, welche ich an der Gehäusewand verschrauben kann und dann direkt von außen mit Kupplungen den MoRa anschließen kann, oder hab ich nen Denkfehler? 

Der 2. Vorschlag ist natürlich reizvoll für ne Cleane Optik, nur hab ich dann das Problem, dass ich das Gehäuse ja tiefziehen müsste oder einen Teil des Gehäuserückwand aus dem vollen Fräsen müsste. Bei meinem Gehäuse kann ich einen Teil (s. Screenshot unten, roter Kringel) mit Schrauben entfernen bzw. ersetzen durch nen Fräßteil aber der Aufwand wäre halt unverhältnismäßig höher... Oder habe ich nun einen Denkfehler? 

Zur Verdeutlichung: Roter Kringel: Diesen Teil kann ich mir 4 Schrauben problemlos entnehmen und durch ein Fräßteil oder Blech ersetzen (heute sehr provisorisch mit schwarzem dünnen Blech gelöst, sehr unschön und nicht befriedigend) und im blauen Kringel sitzt das Netzteil. 
Screenshot by Lightshot

Edit: 


Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> und haben sie dir weiter geholfen



Ich hatte ja nicht explizit nach en Bildern gefragt, aber grundsätzlich haben sie mir verdeutlicht wie ich es nicht machen will. Insofern: Ja, haben sie! Danke!  

Gesendet von mir mit viel Dank!


----------



## Deimos (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine kleine Frage, auf die ich gerne eine nüchterne Antwort hätte.

Bitspower-Anschlüsse und Adapter sind ja doch ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Wird der Preis eurer Meinung nach durch qualitative Unterschiede gerechtfertigt oder ist das lediglich Brand und Optik?
Hat jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu anderen Anschlüssen? Ich kann z.B. feststellen, dass unterschiedlichen Herstellern bei gerändelten Verschlüssen oft schon im Auslieferungszustand Messing durchschimmert bzw. der schwarze Lack ab ist. Nach einigem Gebrauch sowieso.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Gibts da qualitativ Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls gespannt und würde mich über nen kleines Feedback zur Verarbeitbarkeit, Kompatibilität, Optik und ggf. nach einiger Zeit nachgeschossen Langzeitverträglichkeit freuen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit SprungImDisplay



Wird gemacht, bin auch schon gespannt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Deimos schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage, auf die ich gerne eine nüchterne Antwort hätte.
> 
> Bitspower-Anschlüsse und Adapter sind ja doch ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Wird der Preis eurer Meinung nach durch qualitative Unterschiede gerechtfertigt oder ist das lediglich Brand und Optik?
> Hat jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu anderen Anschlüssen? Ich kann z.B. feststellen, dass unterschiedlichen Herstellern bei gerändelten Verschlüssen oft schon im Auslieferungszustand Messing durchschimmert bzw. der schwarze Lack ab ist. Nach einigem Gebrauch sowieso.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Gibts da qualitativ Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern?



Kann dir sagen, dass es zwischen Barrow und bitspower keine Unterschiede gibt. 

Der lack ist gut und schimmert nicht durch, aber kann passieren, dass der wenn es dir runterfallen sollte beschädigt wird.

Alle anderen Anschlüsse die ich habe sind  unlackiert, also dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Aber Barrow ist günstiger und schöner, nur das grün der o Ringe ist etwas komisch


----------



## Thaurial (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Danke!!
> Hmm ok ja das erste gefällt mir ganz gut, aber wieso dann 2 Schottverschraubungen? Nur die von Koolance reicht doch aus, oder? Da ist ja bereits ne Schottverschaubung integriert, welche ich an der Gehäusewand verschrauben kann und dann direkt von außen mit Kupplungen den MoRa anschließen kann, oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?
> 
> Der 2. Vorschlag ist natürlich reizvoll für ne Cleane Optik, nur hab ich dann das Problem, dass ich das Gehäuse ja tiefziehen müsste oder einen Teil des Gehäuserückwand aus dem vollen Fräsen müsste. Bei meinem Gehäuse kann ich einen Teil (s. Screenshot unten, roter Kringel) mit Schrauben entfernen bzw. ersetzen durch nen Fräßteil aber der Aufwand wäre halt unverhältnismäßig höher... Oder habe ich nun einen Denkfehler?
> ...




Ich habe die Alphacool Schnellverbinden am Gehäuse und 2 relativ kleine Löcher ins Gehäuse "geknipst" als durchführung. Danach eine Aluplatte genommen und ebenfalls 2 Löscher gefräst. Die Platte lässt sich dann mit 4 Schrauben an der 120mm Lüfter-Bohrung befestigen.

Quasi minimal-invasiv für das Gehäuse. Bin recht zufrieden damit, einzig die Schottverschraubung nervt etwas, weil der am Gehäuse innere Ring viel zu dünn/klein ist. Er lässt sich nur schwer beidrehen..

Sieht man auch auf dem Bild. Könnte heute abend auch mal ein Foto machen wenn du möchtest.

Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Danke!!
> Hmm ok ja das erste gefällt mir ganz gut, aber wieso dann 2 Schottverschraubungen? Nur die von Koolance reicht doch aus, oder? Da ist ja bereits ne Schottverschaubung integriert, welche ich an der Gehäusewand verschrauben kann und dann direkt von außen mit Kupplungen den MoRa anschließen kann, oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?



Ne den Denkfehler hab ich, hatte verdrängt, dass der Koolance schon G1/4 ne Schottverschraubung ist  Dachte,d er hat nur ein G1/4 AG, aber hat ja selbst das G1/4 IG, macht's ja noch einfacher.



chischko schrieb:


> Der 2. Vorschlag ist natürlich reizvoll für ne Cleane Optik, nur hab ich dann das Problem, dass ich das Gehäuse ja tiefziehen müsste oder einen Teil des Gehäuserückwand aus dem vollen Fräsen müsste. Bei meinem Gehäuse kann ich einen Teil (s. Screenshot unten, roter Kringel) mit Schrauben entfernen bzw. ersetzen durch nen Fräßteil aber der Aufwand wäre halt unverhältnismäßig höher... Oder habe ich nun einen Denkfehler?



Das zweite ist wirklich auf cleane Optik ausgelegt und ja es ist mit Arbeit verbunden  War ja nur eine Idee, ich würde es in etwa so realisieren. Ein Blech ausreichend von der Rückwand ins Innere entfernt vernieten und in die Wand zwei große Löcher (Ein- und Auslass) bohren, so das gerade die Schnellkupplungsbuchse durchpasst aber genügend Spiel hat um nicht am Gehäuse zu kratzen.


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich habe die Alphacool Schnellverbinden am Gehäuse und 2 relativ kleine Löcher ins Gehäuse "geknipst" als durchführung. Danach eine Aluplatte genommen und ebenfalls 2 Löscher gefräst. Die Platte lässt sich dann mit 4 Schrauben an der 120mm Lüfter-Bohrung befestigen.
> 
> Quasi minimal-invasiv für das Gehäuse. Bin recht zufrieden damit, einzig die Schottverschraubung nervt etwas, weil der am Gehäuse innere Ring viel zu dünn/klein ist. Er lässt sich nur schwer beidrehen..
> 
> ...



Hmm die Alphacool HF Schnellverschlüsse sehen mir aber so aus als wären die kein selbstdichtendes Push/Pull Kupplungs-Steckersystem wie die (z.B.) QD3 Stecker und Kupplungen  sondern vielmehr wie 2 "Rohre", die ineinander gesteckt werden und außen von einer Schraubmutter umgeben werden und somit Zugkraft entsteht, wenn ich diese zudrehe, oder? Und dicht ist die Verbindung auch nicht, wenn ich sie löse sondern komplett offen... sehe ich das auf dem Bild falsch?

Bilder wären echt cool heute Abend, dann kann ich mir bissl Inspiration holen und mir das ggf. besser vorstellen. Danke!!



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das zweite ist wirklich auf cleane Optik ausgelegt und ja es ist mit Arbeit verbunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm.. stimmt mit Abstandshaltern nach innen versetzt könnte man hier arbeiten.... Evtl. Gewindestangen... nur wird das glaub ich recht instabil da man es ja doch 4-5 cm nach innen versetzen muss und nicht weiter abgestützt wird. Evtl. noch am Boden verankern und die nach innen versetzte Platte in 2mm Stärke ausführen und unten leicht im 90° Winkel abkanten mit 2-3 cm Überstand und quasi L-förmig biegen und somit noch die Möglichkeit haben die am Boden mit Schrauben oder Nieten zu befestigen... 
Ich reicht gleich noch nen Screenshot nach wie ich es mir etwa vorstelle

Gesendet von meinem MacBook mit Bildschirm


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube ich weiß wie du es machen möchtest, man müsste halt wirklich alles gut versteifen. Schmeißen idealerweise, aber genug Nieten sollten da eigentlich auch helfen. Mit dem Boden versteifen ist natürlich noch besser, dann sollte da eigentlich nicht mehr viel wackeln, das wäre wohl stabiler als das Gehäuse selbst


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab ich mir das konzeptionell etwa vorgestellt... 
Screenshot by Lightshot
Evtl. eben noch ein schönes ebenes Blech, schwarz lackiert (mein gehäuse ist schwarz) in den orangenen Bereich mit entsprechend großen Aussparungen (nicht in Skizze) damit die Kupplungen noch locker drauf passen... wobei das wird wieder tricke beim lösen... dazu muss man die Kupplungen ka umgreifen und einen Ring nach hinten ziehen... dann müsse ich jede mal das Gehäuse öffnen wenn ich die entfernen will... dmait wäre der Sinn der SCHNELLtrennkupplungen wieder ad absurdum geführt... blöde Idee mit der Blende! 

Gesendet von meinem $&A/§(&" mit D$TZD§$ (viel Spaß beim entschlüsseln liebe NSA!!)


----------



## DOcean (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hmm die Alphacool HF Schnellverschlüsse sehen mir aber so aus als wären die kein selbstdichtendes Push/Pull Kupplungs-Steckersystem wie die (z.B.) QD3 Stecker und Kupplungen  sondern vielmehr wie 2 "Rohre", die ineinander gesteckt werden und außen von einer Schraubmutter umgeben werden und somit Zugkraft entsteht, wenn ich diese zudrehe, oder? Und dicht ist die Verbindung auch nicht, wenn ich sie löse sondern komplett offen... sehe ich das auf dem Bild falsch?



Aus: Info Die neuen "HF" und "Eiszapfen" Schnellverschlusskupplungssets von Alphacool - Meisterkuehler



> Zu aller erst muss man  festhalten, dass Alphacool die neue Baureihe nicht als tropffreie  Kupplungen ausgelegt hat. Es sind aber selbstverständlich beidseitig  schließende Kupplungen. Das heißt beim Öffnen der der Kupplung bleibt  das Wasser auf beiden Seiten im Kreislauf eingeschlossen. Im Gegensatz  zu tropffreien Kupplungen verliert man beim Öffnen aber stets einige  Tropfen, nämlich das Volumen, welches die Kunststoffstößel im Inneren  der Kupplungen umgibt. Das ist nicht viel, aber ein paar Tropfen an der  falschen Stelle können dennoch für Ungemach sorgen. Für den üblichen  Einsatz im Wakü-Bereich, bei dem die Kupplungen nur vergleichsweise  selten geöffnet werden müssen, ist das aber an sich kein Problem. Wenn  die Kupplungen im Bereich der Hardware verbaut werden, sollte man beim  Öffnen aber stets darauf achten, die Tropfen mit etwas Küchenrolle o. Ä.  aufzufangen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht die Blende klappbar machen? Ist dir die Optik da hinten so wichtig, wenn man noch die "Stöppel" sehen kann im Gehäuse? 

PS: Genauso wie in deiner Skizze hatte ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## chischko (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Blende klappbar machen? Ist dir die Optik da hinten so wichtig, wenn man noch die "Stöppel" sehen kann im Gehäuse?
> 
> PS: Genauso wie in deiner Skizze hatte ich mir das vorgestellt


Hmm klappbar wäre ne Idee... aber ich glaub das lass ich lieber... Die Optik wäre gar nicht so gravierend, mich stört nur etwas der Gedanke einen "offenen Slot" in meinem Gehäuse zu haben. 
Glaube aber einfach ich werde die Ränder meines Gehäuses an der "offenen Stelle" mit Kantenschutz als Schutz gegen Verletzungen beim Tragen versehen und gut. 
So sähe es gem. jetziger Planung aus 
Screenshot by Lightshot 

Toll! Jetzt hab ich Bock zu basteln aber eigentlich NULL Zeit! 

Gesendet von meinem PC ohne Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Link und die Bilder.
Diese Slotblende ist mir bisher nie auf der Aquatuning Seite ins Auge gefallen.

Schade, dass hier G3/8 Zoll Gewinde verbaut sind und nicht, wie größtenteils verwendet, direkt G1/4.
Zumindest sind die Adapter auf G1/4 im Lieferumfang dabei.


Die Lösung gefällt mir schon sehr gut, muss ich sagen.
Der Umbau meines PC (inkl. neuer GPU und Einbinden des Airplex evo 1080) nimmt immer mehr an Form an.

Ich muss mal daheim schauen, ob ich genügend Bilder von meinem bisherigen Aufbau habe und mach evtl. nachträglich ein Projekt-Tagebuch auf.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt von aquacomputer eine blende mit Durchführung mit G1/4"


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G1/4 wird nicht durch den Schlitz in der Slotblende passen. Einer der Gründe warum das hier: Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfuhrung - black nickel | Schlauchzubehor | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany nicht wirklich erfolgreich war, da man an den Metallstreben zwischen den Slotblendenschlitzen herrum feilen musste.

@FeuerToifel: Stimmt die hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4, zweiteilig 63046


----------



## Rousi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Durchführung mit G1/4 ist natürlich nochmal besser 
Danke @FeuerToifel und @euMelBeumel!

Natürlich geben die "Single" Durchführungen mit Loch bohren einen wesentlich cleaneren Look.
Die Lösung mit der PCI-G1/4 Durchführung als Slotblende bietet mir die etwas angenehmere Lösung und ich muss mein Gehäuse (Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX) nicht groß bearbeiten.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Danke für den Link und die Bilder.
> Diese Slotblende ist mir bisher nie auf der Aquatuning Seite ins Auge gefallen.
> 
> Schade, dass hier G3/8 Zoll Gewinde verbaut sind und nicht, wie größtenteils verwendet, direkt G1/4.
> ...



also wenn du die meinst die ich dir gezeigt habe da sind die adapter dabei für 1/4 gewinge


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Deimos schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage, auf die ich gerne eine nüchterne Antwort hätte.
> 
> Bitspower-Anschlüsse und Adapter sind ja doch ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Wird der Preis eurer Meinung nach durch qualitative Unterschiede gerechtfertigt oder ist das lediglich Brand und Optik?
> Hat jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu anderen Anschlüssen? Ich kann z.B. feststellen, dass unterschiedlichen Herstellern bei gerändelten Verschlüssen oft schon im Auslieferungszustand Messing durchschimmert bzw. der schwarze Lack ab ist. Nach einigem Gebrauch sowieso.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Gibts da qualitativ Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern?



Nach der Aussage des Drachenjungen aka Mr.Bitspower aus dem Luxx haben die BP Anschlüsse gegenüber Barrow und AC HF saubere Gewinde und einen stabileren O-Ring. Desweiteren sollen die BP alle verchromt sein, obwohl ich dazu auch schon gesagt habe, dass auf der BP Homepage nur vernickelt angegeben ist. Wäre da beim letzteren Punkt also eher skeptisch. Nach VJoe sind verchromte Anschlüsse was die Beschichtung angeht als hochwertiger einzustufen als vernickelte Anschlüsse. Verchromte Anschlüsse sind z.B. laut der Produktbeschreibung die AC Eiszapfen. Wobei vernickelte Anschlüsse natürlich auch unbedenklich sind, ich habe auch auschließlich vernickelte Ansachlüsse im System verbaut und die "silberen" GPU-Fullcover sind auch alle vernickelt.

Gesendet von Pommes Frites mit Ketchup und Majo


----------



## theLamer (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey!

Ich hab einen mining rig für eine Kryptowährung  am laufen... 420mm radiator, 6600K, 2x R9 290 mit 420mm Radiator + 240mm Radiator + Noiseblockern auf den Radis... sind 42-45° Wassertemperatur für 24/7 (er läuft wirklich den ganzen Tag auf 100% Vollast auf den GPUs) vertretbar? Die GPUs selbst werden nur 51-52°C warm. Wären 50° Wassertemp tagsüber auch noch vertretbar (CPU trottet ohne Last einfach so vor sich hin) - als tagsüber wenn die Sonne reinscheint? Oder brauch ich jetzt noch einen Radi?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 51 Grad sind absolut akzeptabel. 
Das du 50 Grad Wassertemperatur dabei erreichst ist eher unwahrscheinlich da moderne kühler 7,8-12 k Unterschied zur Wassertemperatur aufweisen. Meine Gpu ist unter volllast immer max. 9 Grad wärmer als das Wasser. 
Wenn dir die Lautstärke zusagt bzw es nicht laut ist, meine ich, ist erstmal kein weiterer Radi erforderlich. Ist es dir jedoch zu laut,  müsste noch nen  Radi dazu, jedoch nicht in Form von 120/140 Single eher als dual l. Da Single keine Temperatur stark senkr, eher bewirken die dann das du die RPM der Lüfter noch Stücken regulieren kannst


----------



## Aries1337 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://i.imgur.com/zsP8ih6.png

als Upgrade für mein System, gibts da noch Produkte mit nem besseren P/L Verhältnis  ?

edit, bei Aquatuning ists deutlich günstiger, Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

hat jemand mit den Monsoon Petg Tubes Erfahrung?


----------



## Kubia (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute. Ich möchte keinen unnötigen Thread öffnen. Ich besitze eine Corsair H115i in einem 820 NZXT Gehäuse. Ich habe die WaKü so eingebaut, dass Sie saugt.  
Ich würde gerne die Lüfter Tauschen (Zwei 140mm) könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen?

Ich liebäugle mit den 140mm Wing Boost 2 Plus PWM-Lüfter aber ich habe echt überhaupt keine Ahnung ob die gut für den WaKü Einsatz sind oder nicht 

Mir ist nur wichtig, dass sie viel leiser sind als die Originalen

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aries1337 schrieb:


> https://i.imgur.com/zsP8ih6.png
> 
> als Upgrade für mein System, gibts da noch Produkte mit nem besseren P/L Verhältnis  ?
> 
> ...




bei dem verlinkten bild: 16/12er tubes aber 12er fittings? das wird niemals passen  

gleiches spiel bei dem warenkorb. 12er fittings und 13/10er tubes. der ID der fittings muss gleich sein mit dem OD der tubes.


----------



## Aries1337 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kubia schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich möchte keinen unnötigen Thread öffnen. Ich besitze eine Corsair H115i in einem 820 NZXT Gehäuse. Ich habe die WaKü so eingebaut, dass Sie saugt.
> Ich würde gerne die Lüfter Tauschen (Zwei 140mm) könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen?
> 
> Ich liebäugle mit den 140mm Wing Boost 2 Plus PWM-Lüfter aber ich habe echt überhaupt keine Ahnung ob die gut für den WaKü Einsatz sind oder nicht
> ...



Ich würd die Noctua NF-A14 PWM nehmen, haben aber halt auch ihren Preis ^-^



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> bei dem verlinkten bild: 16/12er tubes aber 12er fittings? das wird niemals passen
> 
> gleiches spiel bei dem warenkorb. 12er fittings und 13/10er tubes. der ID der fittings muss gleich sein mit dem OD der tubes.



Ups, ja klar, war ich zu schnell


----------



## Rousi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Biegekit habe ich auch verwendet um meine 13/10er Rohre zu biegen.

Als Tipp:
Wenn nicht schon vorhanden, hol Dir eine Holzplatte (Pressspan) aus dem nächsten Baumarkt (zB. 60*60*2cm).
Darauf kannst Du ein DinA3 Zeichenblock Papier kleben und dann einfacher die Sachen vermessen und die Formen anschrauben usw.

--> Das Tutorial hier ist recht ausführlich: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUB66kum_vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Vermessungskit fand ich auch sehr praktisch und deutlich unterschätzt!

Und ich kann Dir nur empfehlen doppelt und dreifach zu messen!

Plan etwas Reserve für die Tubes ein (wie in dem Aquatuning Warenkorb),


Resultat ist bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Alle Rohre sind im Lot/Wasser, bzw. genau 45° - ist wegen dem Kamerawinkel etwas schief)

/Rohre sind die blauen 13/10mm von Primochill. Bisher vollstens zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Aries1337 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe alles nötige bestellt, in den nächsten Wochen kommt dazu ein Build log


----------



## Kubia (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja
Der Preis ist mir eigentlich egal  
Aber optisch gefallen mir die echt mal überhaupt garnicht ^^


----------



## Gerry_N2o (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach passt doch muss ja nicht immer alles gerade sein Auserdem sieht das gut aus


----------



## Deimos (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nach der Aussage des Drachenjungen aka Mr.Bitspower aus dem Luxx haben die BP Anschlüsse gegenüber Barrow und AC HF saubere Gewinde und einen stabileren O-Ring. Desweiteren sollen die BP alle verchromt sein, obwohl ich dazu auch schon gesagt habe, dass auf der BP Homepage nur vernickelt angegeben ist. Wäre da beim letzteren Punkt also eher skeptisch. Nach VJoe sind verchromte Anschlüsse was die Beschichtung angeht als hochwertiger einzustufen als vernickelte Anschlüsse. Verchromte Anschlüsse sind z.B. laut der Produktbeschreibung die AC Eiszapfen. Wobei vernickelte Anschlüsse natürlich auch unbedenklich sind, ich habe auch auschließlich vernickelte Ansachlüsse im System verbaut und die "silberen" GPU-Fullcover sind auch alle vernickelt.


Naja, die bisherigen L-Verbinder von Alphacool hatten teilweise schon öfters etwas unsaubere Legierungen.
Die Eiszapfen sehen tatsächlich besser aus. Leider liegt die Lieferzeit bei 5-6 Monaten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin

Ich habe eine Gigabyte R9 280 Grafikkarte und wollte Fragen was ihr von den Universal GPU Kühlern haltet und ob die was taugen.

Alphacool GPU HF 14 ATI/NVidia Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition | GPU - Chipkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Watercool HEATKILLER(R) GPU-X3 Core LC | GPU - Chipkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich würde die Karte halt gerne Günstig unter Wasser setzten wollen bis dann nächtes Jahr eine Neue kommt.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also der Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core LC sieht besser aus finde ich nur besser ist es wenn man die speicher auch kühlt 

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 280 M09 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die komplett Kühler sehen schon besser aus.
Das sprengt aber ein bischen mein Budget.
Bei meiner Karte sind die Spawas auch nur passiv gekühlt.
Macht das denn einen großen Unterschied? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry_N2o (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja das kommt immer drauf an ich kenn mich nicht mit der 280 nicht so gut aus habe immer die 290x gehabt wenn du diese hättest dann hätte ich dir einen wasserkühler geschenkt habe noch einen da


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre ja super gewesen habe halt ne 280.
Trotzdem danke.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kubia schrieb:


> Naja
> Der Preis ist mir eigentlich egal
> Aber optisch gefallen mir die echt mal überhaupt garnicht ^^



Jetzt hab ich erstmal rätseln müssen über welchen Post du redest 

Die Noctua Farben sind wirklich nicht jedermanns Sache, das stimmt.
Such doch einfach mal die ersten paar Seiten in der WaKü-Abteilung hier durch - da finden sich jede Menge Lüfter-Empfehlungen und Tipps


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man bei Alphacool nexxxos gpu kühlern die zb nicht für gigabyte sind auch andere mit ein bisschen nacharbeiten motieren.
Da wird ja nur der gpu Prozessor aktiv gekühlt.

Edit: hab gerade gesehen, das geht nicht.
Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kubia (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich erstmal rätseln müssen über welchen Post du redest
> 
> Die Noctua Farben sind wirklich nicht jedermanns Sache, das stimmt.
> Such doch einfach mal die ersten paar Seiten in der WaKü-Abteilung hier durch - da finden sich jede Menge Lüfter-Empfehlungen und Tipps




Oh sorry XD ok super danke.  Ich habe auch schon welche gefunden und zwar die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Deimos schrieb:


> Naja, die bisherigen L-Verbinder von Alphacool hatten teilweise schon öfters etwas unsaubere Legierungen.
> Die Eiszapfen sehen tatsächlich besser aus. Leider liegt die Lieferzeit bei 5-6 Monaten.



Ja, nur die Deep Black haben gerade eine lange Lieferzeit.

Ich habe die entsprechenden Kommentare jetzt auch nochmal gefunden auf die ich mich gestern bezogen habe:

- Geöffnete Bitspower vs. AC vs. Barrow + Bilder

WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 2856- 


- Beschichtung Chrom vs. Nickel

WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 2889


Gesendet von Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei


----------



## syntaxhighlight (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

Ich bräuchte noch mal unterstütztung.

Ich hab hier ein phobya super nova 9 Lüfter die Füße und die Box  ( bench edition). Allerdings hab scheitert es beim zusammenbauen. Leider ist auch keine Anleitung zu finden. Womit Beginn ich als erstes? Irgendwie total umständlich alles. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde entweder erst die Lüfter an den radi oder erst den radi an die Box schrauben. Die Füsse zuletzt, dann können sie nicht im weg sein oder kaputt gehen, wenn man liegend montiert.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm das ist aber schwierig. Den radi kann ich nicht an der Box schrauben ohne das ich die Lüfter vorher montiere. Die Lüfter  müssen denke ich zwischen Box und radi. Allerdings ist das so total kompliziert und die Lüfter halten auch nicht an der Box. Jemand noch Ideen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nen ziemlich ähnlichen Aufbau und die Lüfter einfach nicht auf der Seite des Gitters sondern auf der offenen Seite. Den Radi dann in diese Box zu montieren war ziemlich einfach. Standfüße hab ich nich.

Gesendet von meinen Händen mit Fingern


----------



## syntaxhighlight (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich die Lüfter auf den radi montiere, wie kriege ich dann die Box montiert? Die Box wird doch mit den Lüftern und radi zusammen montiert oder nicht? Aktuell hab ich hier den radi, die Box , das 9x 140 Lüfter Gitter, und die Lüfter alles einzeln liegen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ja, nur die Deep Black haben gerade eine lange Lieferzeit.



Die wurden schlagartig weggekauft, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Davon wurden wir und Alphacool völlig überrumpelt. Der ewige LIefertermin ist nur eingetragen, da wir noch keine Liefertermin haben. So lange wird es natürlich nicht dauern. 5-6 Monate ist quasi eine Art Platzhalter bis wir nähere Infos haben, sollte man also nicht zu ernst nehmen 

Eiszapfen und HF sind schon unterschiedlicher als nur die Lackierung  Besonders in Bezug auf die drehbaren 90° Winkel.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Eddy: Ich bin mir da selber nicht ganz sicher daher meine Frage: Die AC HF und AC Eiszapfen sind aus Messing, als Beschichtung wird in beiden Fällen Chrom verwendet. Das gilt aber in beiden Fällen nur für die Farbe "Silver Nickel" und nicht für die Variante "Deep Black". Die 45° und 90° Winkel der Eiszapfen sind durch einen zusätzlichen O-Ring gesichert. Soweit richtig?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle Anschlüsse auf dem Markt sind aus Messing oder Kupfer. Zumindest wüsste ich -bis auf exotische Ausnahmen - niemanden der andere Materialien verwendet. Die Eiszapfen sind vernickelt und Chrome beschichtet. Und ja, die Eiszapfen Winkel haben doppel O-Ringe. Wobei, jetzt wo du fragst, bei den 45° bin ich mir grade nicht sicher, bei den 90° bin ich mir 100%ig SIcher. Da muss ich selbst noch mal anfragen. Sorry, aber bevor ich hier quatsch erzähle.....


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus welchem Grund werden die vernickelt *und* im Anschluss zusätzlich noch verchromt (Doppelt gemoppelt)? Dachte eine der beiden Beschichtungen ist ausreichend.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei guter Verchromung wird immer erst vernickelt, da die Chromschicht selbst viel zu dünn wäre.


----------



## Deimos (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ja, nur die Deep Black haben gerade eine lange Lieferzeit.
> 
> Ich habe die entsprechenden Kommentare jetzt auch nochmal gefunden auf die ich mich gestern bezogen habe:
> 
> ...


Hey, danke fürs raussuchen.



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die wurden schlagartig weggekauft, als  gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Davon wurden wir und Alphacool völlig  überrumpelt. Der ewige LIefertermin ist nur eingetragen, da wir noch  keine Liefertermin haben. So lange wird es natürlich nicht dauern. 5-6  Monate ist quasi eine Art Platzhalter bis wir nähere Infos haben, sollte  man also nicht zu ernst nehmen
> 
> Eiszapfen und HF sind schon unterschiedlicher als nur die Lackierung  Besonders in Bezug auf die drehbaren 90° Winkel.


Optisch sind die Eiszapfen auch echt nice. Ich wollte eigentlich sämtliche frisch gekauften HF noch ersetzen. 
Ich hoffe, AC beeilt sich da etwas. So 2 Wochen wären natürlich schick.


----------



## JakPol (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WOAH!!! LEute, WATERCOOL hat ne neue AGB Serie, und ich persönlich finde die mal SOWAS von heiß:

Produktinfo -> HEATKILLER(R) TUBE  - WATERCOOL Support - Deutsch - Watercool - Support Forum


----------



## Deimos (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ui, gar nicht mein Ding...
Aber mal was anderes!


----------



## Gerry_N2o (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sehen aber etwas klein aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> sehen aber etwas klein aus



sind ja auch nur die kleinen. eine vorschau auf das, was noch kommt. 
gezeigt wurden 100ml und 150ml, da wird sicherlich auch noch eine variante mit 250ml kommen.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schade wenn sie so wie meine  880ml gehabt hätten wären sie Interresant gewesen


----------



## syntaxhighlight (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keiner eine Lösung für mich?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## knightmare80 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, weiß nicht ob das hier richtig ist. Aber brauche mal eine kleine Hilfe. habe aus 2 Kreisläufen (CPU und GPU getrennt wegen Temperaturen und meinen externen HTCS Radiatoren) einen Kreislauf gemacht.
So, jetzt zum Problem. Ich habe nach meiner D5 ein T-Stück am Ausgang und dadurch einen Abzweig geschaffen der wie folgt aussieht:
Schlauchgröße 13/9,5mm (derzeit ist Borosilikatglas 13/10 im Warenkorb, aber noch nicht lieferbar.Kommt erst am 28.5. lt Alphacool)
Kreis1 Pumpe > Tstück > CPU HK4pro > Radiator im Deckel 280mm > GPU Aquacomputer > Flowmeter HF Aquacomputer > 420mm Radiator im Boden > (jetzt würden die beiden HTCS Raddis kommen und dann der Mora3 360LT > AGB > Pumpe
Kreis2 Tstück > Wasserkühler der Aquaero6XT > 120mm Radiator im Boden > AquadriveX4 > Pumpe D5

Frage: Derzeit habe ich im 2. Kreis einen Fließanzeiger mit Filter als Bremse und im restlichen Kreislauf knappe 100L/h , ich möchte aber den Fließanzeiger mit Filter weglassen und anstelle dessen einfach den Wasserkühler des Aquaero6Xt mit einem 8/6mm Schlauch anfahren. 
Meint ihr das würde auch den Durchfluss auch entsprechend abbremsen?

Danke für jeden Tip


----------



## JakPol (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> schade wenn sie so wie meine  880ml gehabt hätten wären sie Interresant gewesen



WIe immer gilt: wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


> Die ersten Bilder zeigen die Tubes in der Größe 100 und 150mm.





> Drei Standard-Längen (Rohrlänge 100/150/200mm) sind zum Produktstart erhältlich.





> Über ein Koppelungsmodul kann der Ausgleichbehälter beliebig erweitert werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 880ml aqualis haben meines Wissens nach auch eine ganz anderen Durchmesser, als die üblichen 50mm oder 60mm.


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> WOAH!!! LEute, WATERCOOL hat ne neue AGB Serie, und ich persönlich finde die mal SOWAS von heiß:
> 
> Produktinfo -> HEATKILLER(R) TUBE  - WATERCOOL Support - Deutsch - Watercool - Support Forum



Geil womit ich/man Leute begeistern kann... das ist nix anderes als nen Wasserglas mit Anschlüssen 



knightmare80 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, weiß nicht ob das hier richtig  ist. Aber brauche mal eine kleine Hilfe. habe aus 2 Kreisläufen (CPU und  GPU getrennt wegen Temperaturen und meinen externen HTCS Radiatoren)  einen Kreislauf gemacht.
> So, jetzt zum Problem. Ich habe nach meiner D5 ein T-Stück am Ausgang  und dadurch einen Abzweig geschaffen der wie folgt aussieht:
> Schlauchgröße 13/9,5mm (derzeit ist Borosilikatglas 13/10 im Warenkorb,  aber noch nicht lieferbar.Kommt erst am 28.5. lt Alphacool)
> Kreis1 Pumpe > Tstück > CPU HK4pro > Radiator im Deckel 280mm  > GPU Aquacomputer > Flowmeter HF Aquacomputer > 420mm Radiator  im Boden > (jetzt würden die beiden HTCS Raddis kommen und dann der  Mora3 360LT > AGB > Pumpe
> ...




Poar OK da muss man sich erstmal durch wurschtln und verstehen was Du überhaupt willst... wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht es dir nur darum deinen Durchfluss hoch zu halten?.... Oder? Wenn nein: Mea culpa! Bitte korrigiere mich! 

Was interessiert Dich dein Druchfluss? Du bist WEIT abseits kritischer Zahlen! Alles unter 30 L/h darf mal betrachtet werden aber Du hast da echt nen Problem wo es keins gibt mit 100L/h und 80L/h.

Edit: Noch was zu guggen: Wasserkuhlungs-Mythos uberpruft: Wie stark muss die Pumpe sein?


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1080 schon mit vormontiertem Wakü Kühlblock

http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/05/EVGA-GTX-1080-HYDROCOPPER.jpg
Die oder lieber ne Classified mit Block?


----------



## knightmare80 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Geil womit ich/man Leute begeistern kann... das ist nix anderes als nen Wasserglas mit Anschlüssen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen, 
ich möchte meine D5 nicht so hoch drehen lassen, sondern meinen Durchfluss auf 60-70l/h im Kreislauf des CPU/GPU begrenzen aber wenn ich jetzt den Fließanzeiger mit Filter entferne ( Fliessanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany )
dann muss die D5 hörbar aufdrehen und ich habe Durchfluss/ Strömungsgeräusche auf seitens dem Wasserkühler des Aquaero und das sieht man auch im Schlauch, weil das Wasser sich den einfachsten/kürzesten Weg sucht. 
Mein großer Kreislauf sind ungefähr 6m ( 3m vom PC zum letzten HTCS Radiator und wieder zurück)
Wenn ich jetzt aber nach dem Wasserkühler (Also Drosselung im Rücklauf könnte man sagen) des Aquaero einen Schlach mit 8/6mm Durchmesser auf 150mm Länge einsetze, müsste das ja den Durchfluss begrenzen und das Wasser müsste den lange Weg nehmen... so in der Theorie
Vielleicht lasse ich den Filter einfach drinne und weiß das es funktioniert... 

Natürlich ist vieles Spielerei, ich habe schon versuche mit 40l/h und 100l/h gemacht in einem Crossfire  mit 2x 290X und meine Radiatorfläche ist einfach zu groß um selbst im Sommer in Wassertemperaturen von höher als 35Grad zu kommen. Dafür muss ich schon alle Lüfter ausschalten und
1-2h Zocken. Aber das ist alles mein Hobby, auch baue ich gerade viel mit den Hardtube und werde meinen PC mit Tubes aus Borosilikatglas verrohren. Das ist nur Optiksache, jeder Schlauch erfüllt den gleichen Zweck. Aber ich brauche halt was zum Basteln...


----------



## JakPol (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum bindest Du nicht einfach alles in Serie ein und kannst dann direkt die Pumpe auf den gewünschten Durchfluss drosseln?


----------



## knightmare80 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Warum bindest Du nicht einfach alles in Serie ein und kannst dann direkt die Pumpe auf den gewünschten Durchfluss drosseln?



Weil ich 1. 2AGB habe (AquadriveX4 sowie 3x200mm quer über dem Monitor) und 2. der Waserkühler des Aquaero den Durchfluss bremst wie hölle.

Beispiel gefällig zum Thema Durchflussoptimierung? 
Meine 2 HTCS Radiatoren laufen parallel über 8/6 mm Leitungen. Einer steht auf dem Tisch, bei ihm habe ich im Rücklauf einen Strömungsanzeiger verbaut ( Durchflussanzeiger / Stromungsanzeiger Blau SAN | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany )
der 2. Auf dem Bücherregal in 1,70m Höhe und durch den Strömungsanzeiger habe ich eine gute Verteilung meiner Flüssigkeit erreicht. (Habe ich getestet mit 40grad warmen Wasser, Infrarot-Thermometer und Stoppuhr) Aufgrund des Splittings meiner 15,9/9,5mm Leitung, konnte ich außerdem bei gleicher Pumpendrehzahl meiner DDC 1Plus von 70l/h auf über 100l/h kommen.
Auch wenn 40l/h ausreichen, so finde ich sollte man Schwachstellen ausfindig machen und das dann anpassen. Außerdem könnte man ja noch einwerfen das meine Raddis aus Alu sind...

Wegen der Trennung meiner Aquaero6XT vom restlichen System ist eigentlich auch der Reiz daran interressant.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So leute, der Teflon Schlauch ist da. 
Einerseits Überraschend, andererseits anders als ich gedacht habe. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry_N2o (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zeig mal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-review-teflon-schlauch-ptfe.html#post8241377


----------



## Gerry_N2o (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

garnicht mal schlecht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, Schlauch hat bisher die beste Quali, was ich je hatte.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal sehen ob es so bleibt laut den Daten  Vielversprechend


----------



## syntaxhighlight (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir niemand sagen wie ich einen Super Nova in die Super Nova Benchbox verbaue?


----------



## Gerry_N2o (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Kann mir niemand sagen wie ich einen Super Nova in die Super Nova Benchbox verbaue?


meinst du das ding


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> mal sehen ob es so bleibt laut den Daten  Vielversprechend


Updates kommen regelmäßig. 
Toll ist auch, 0% Diffusion/Wasseraufnahme. 
Gegen alle Säuren resistent und 0% weichmacher. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry_N2o (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nächste Woche kommt es endlich


----------



## illousion (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum Menschen auf Ebay gebrauchte MoRa 2 - Cores für 80€ + 6€ Versand ersteigern?

Es nervt schon ein bisschen wenn man denkt, dass 70 bieten locker reichen sollte und dann jemand denkt er müsse gebrauchte Dinge für einen beinahe Neupreis ersteigern.. ._.

Der MoRa 3 Core kostet bei Mindfactory 110€, warum gibt jemand so viel Geld für eine gebrauchte alte Version davon aus, wenn er für 24€ mehr etwas neues bekommt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ebay, die Phänomene dort kann man eher selten erklären - ist wirklich so. Ist ne echt gute Plattform für Verkäufer mitunter, da dort teilweise Preise erzielt werden...


----------



## illousion (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin deprimiert, hatte mich auf den 2. MoRa gefreut, der dann meine Lüfter überflüssig machen würde


----------



## Rousi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thema gebrauchter Radiator ist bei mir auch noch mehr oder minder aktuell:
Ich hab noch einen "aqua computer Airplex evo 1080" im Keller und wollte den mit GPU Aufrüstung in den Kreislauf einbinden (hatte ich vor ein paar Seiten schon erwähnt).

Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich den nicht doch noch verkaufen (wenn ich für den Radiator + 9Lüfter ~75€ kriege wär ich schon zufrieden )  und mir einen neuen MORA3 holen soll..

MORA3:
+ neu und damit "sauber"
+ Garantie/Gewährleistung
+ bessere Optik
+ in Relation "mehr" Zubehör (Standfüße, Blenden, etc...)

- Anschaffungskosten

Pro Airplex evo 1080:
+ bereits vorhanden
+ würde den Kühl-Job auch mehr als ausreichend erledigen

- erheblicher Mehraufwand um das Ding richtig sauber zu kriegen (Vorbesitzer hat wohl nie den Staub entfernt, Farbzusätze wurden verwendet,...)
- Einige Lamellen sind verbogen - tut der Funktion keinen Abriss --> mögl. Haarriss durch das Verbiegen/Beschädigen? --> Dichtheitstest
- Optik - Es ist nur der "Core" vorhanden und das Ding ist nakkich
- Gehäuse/Blende/Standfüße/Sockel müsste ich erst noch basteln (Ikea & Baumarkt Rodeo incoming...)



Was meint Ihr dazu?
Immer her mit den Tipps/Empfehlungen


----------



## illousion (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Thema gebrauchter Radiator ist bei mir auch noch mehr oder minder aktuell:
> Ich hab noch einen "aqua computer Airplex evo 1080" im Keller und wollte den mit GPU Aufrüstung in den Kreislauf einbinden (hatte ich vor ein paar Seiten schon erwähnt).
> 
> Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich den nicht doch noch verkaufen (wenn ich für den Radiator + 9Lüfter ~75€ kriege wär ich schon zufrieden )  und mir einen neuen MORA3 holen soll..
> ...



Ich meine ich wäre potenzieller Käufer (sofern das Ding dicht ist) 

Also du musst halt wissen ob du das Geld ausgeben möchtest und dir die Optik (und weniger reinigungsaufwand) das Geld wert ist 
Die Fertigen blenden sind halt teurer aber vermutlich auch schöner als die meisten Dinge, die man als normal sterblicher herstellen kann


----------



## defPlaya (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Beleuchtung meiner Wakü. Meine aktuellen Led von Aquacomputer funktionieren nicht mehr 100%ig und generell möchte ich nur weiße LEDs haben. Gibt es Stripes die ich an das Farbwerk verbinden kann? Weiß das einer von euch?


----------



## illousion (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Beleuchtung meiner Wakü. Meine aktuellen Led von Aquacomputer funktionieren nicht mehr 100%ig und generell möchte ich nur weiße LEDs haben. Gibt es Stripes die ich an das Farbwerk verbinden kann? Weiß das einer von euch?



Ich will jetzt kein halbwissen von mir geben aber technisch gesehen ist das Farbwerk ein LED Controller wo du jeden normalen LED Streifen anschließen können müsstest.


----------



## defPlaya (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt kein halbwissen von mir geben aber technisch gesehen ist das Farbwerk ein LED Controller wo du jeden normalen LED Streifen anschließen können müsstest.



Das Problem ist, dass die meiste LED Streife die ich bisher gesehen habe mit über ein 4pin molexstecker betrieben werden. Ich kann die gar nicht an das Farbwerk anschließen!


----------



## DOcean (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die meiste LED Streife die ich bisher gesehen habe mit über ein 4pin molexstecker betrieben werden. Ich kann die gar nicht an das Farbwerk anschließen!



Dafür gibts den Lötkolben


----------



## Icedaft (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aqua computer RGB-LED Strip, schwarz - 100cm

aqua computer Anschlusskabel fur RGB-LED Strips, schwarz, 70cm

aqua computer RGB-LED Strip, weiss - 50cm


----------



## defPlaya (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> aqua computer RGB-LED Strip, schwarz - 100cm
> 
> aqua computer Anschlusskabel fur RGB-LED Strips, schwarz, 70cm
> 
> aqua computer RGB-LED Strip, weiss - 50cm



??? Was willst du mir damit sagen?

ich suche WEIß leuchtende  LED streifen nicht LED Streifen die weiß aussehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm halt einfach einen ganz normalen weißen LED-Streifen wie den hier: AUDEW 5m 3528 SMD 600 LED 12V Leiste Strip Streifen LED Band Lichterkette Lichtleiste Schlauch (Weiß)                                                                                      [Energieklasse A]
Solche Streifen gibt´s überall wie Sand am Meer. Wenn du keine RGB-LEDs willst musst du sowieso Einzelkanäle am Farbwerk belegen, denn es ist ja vor allem für RGB-LEDs gedacht. Ohne die hat es imho auch relativ wenig Sinn. Falls du eine Aquaero 5 oder 6 hast, kannst du dir das Farbwerk bei weißen LEDs auch ganz sparen, falls du nicht mehr als zwei LED-Streifen ansteuern, sprich dimmen und schalten willst.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



defPlaya schrieb:


> ??? Was willst du mir damit sagen?
> 
> ich suche WEIß leuchtende  LED streifen nicht LED Streifen die weiß aussehen.



RGB= Alle Farben (auch Weiß...)


----------



## chischko (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Falls du eine Aquaero 5 oder 6 hast, kannst du dir das Farbwerk bei weißen LEDs auch ganz sparen, falls du nicht mehr als zwei LED-Streifen ansteuern, sprich dimmen und schalten willst.



Schalten via Relais oder wie? Und dimmen? PWM? Der LED Ausgang mit Aquaero hat doch nur so wenig Power... (zumindest beim 5er ist das so)


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schalten per Relais wäre möglich (allerdings nur ein auf max. 2,5m gekürzter Streifen des verlinkten Modells). Ansonsten kann auch einfach das PWM-Tastverhältnis auf 0% stellen um sie abzuschalten . Für den verlinkten Streifen reichen die beiden PWM-Anschlüsse eines AE5 mit je 12W zum dimmen, wenn man ihn auf zwei Stücke a 2,5m kürzt. Bei noch kürzeren Stücken reicht´s natürlich sowieso. 
An die LED-Anschlüsse sollte man einen LED-Streifen natürlich nicht klemmen. Die sind sowohl beim AE5 als auch beim AE6 lediglich für ein Einzel-LEDs oder wenige low current LEDs ausreichend.
*
Edit:* Wenn freie Lüfterausgänge vorhanden sind könnte man die LED-Streifen (etwas gekürzt) beim AE5 natürlich auch analog regeln. An die 20W würd ich ohne Kühlung nicht ran gehen aber wenn man zwei 2,5m Streifen draus macht. langt es auch so natürlich problemlos.


----------



## chischko (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> An die LED-Anschlüsse sollte man einen LED-Streifen natürlich nicht klemmen. Die sind sowohl beim AE5 als auch beim AE6 lediglich für ein Einzel-LEDs oder wenige low current LEDs ausreichend.



Wobei es hierfür doch so nen super vorgefertigtes Teil gibt... müsste mal mein Mailarchiv durchkramen... Außer es weiß jemand wie das heißt? Wird mehr oder weniger von privat angeboten ... fertig auf ner Plantie genau dafür mit 3 Anschlüssen für ziemlich lange LED Stripes.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du vllt. diesen einfachen Verstärker für den LED-Anschluss: Klick? 
Klar, das kann man natürlich auch machen, aber es geht wie gesagt auch ohne schon einiges direkt über´s AE.


----------



## chischko (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

JA!!! Genau den Jeak meinte ich.... super Teil übrigens und bevor ich da selber rum löte etc. ... Hab's verbaut und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> *Edit:* Wenn freie Lüfterausgänge vorhanden sind könnte man die LED-Streifen (etwas gekürzt) beim AE5 natürlich auch analog regeln. An die 20W würd ich ohne Kühlung nicht ran gehen aber wenn man zwei 2,5m Streifen draus macht. langt es auch so natürlich problemlos.



Ich dachte immer man solle LEDs nicht analog über die Spannung regeln? Da die LEDs ja dann nicht nur dunkel werden sondern auch die Farben verfälschen usw.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein analoge Regelung ist bei LEDs kein Problem. Die Farbe kann sich bei LEDs in keinem Fall verändern. LEDs sind monochromatisch (jedoch nicht zusätzlich kohärent wie bei einer Laserdiode). Das ist der Funktionsweise von LEDs geschuldet. Bei weißen LEDs kann es aber in der Tat zu leichten Farbveränderungen mit der Intensität kommen, weil hier ja nicht die LED selbst das weiße Spektrum abgibt sondern der von ihr gepumpte Leuchtstoff (das Gelbe was man bei weißen LEDs stets unter der Linse sieht). Die LED die darunter sitzt, ist wie alle anderen LEDs ebenfalls monochrom und strahlt in der Regel im kurzwelligen blauen oder UV-Spektrum.

PWM ist bei LEDs schon eher kritisch - zumindest bei geringen Pulsfrequenzen. Dann sieht die LEDs recht schnell viele Zyklen. Aber bei 15kHz ist das scheinbar schon zu hochfrequent, um die Lebensdauer wirklich zu beeinträchtigen, denn es gibt auch dedizierte LED-Dimmer die so arbeiten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Ich habe den Alphacool nexxxos gpu kühler für ne r9 290x erworben 
Da kann ich doch den Wassereinsatz ausbauen und für meine r9 280 nehmen richtig? 

Ich werde mir die Alphacool Passivkühler und Wärmeleitpads holen.
Benötige ich noch was?

Hat schon jemand mal einen Kühler durch modden auf ne andere Karte geschraubt?

Danke
Gruß Schmiddi 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nein analoge Regelung ist bei LEDs kein Problem. Die Farbe kann sich bei LEDs in keinem Fall verändern. LEDs sind monochromatisch (jedoch nicht zusätzlich kohärent wie bei einer Laserdiode). Das ist der Funktionsweise von LEDs geschuldet. Bei weißen LEDs kann es aber in der Tat zu leichten Farbveränderungen mit der Intensität kommen, weil hier ja nicht die LED selbst das weiße Spektrum abgibt sondern der von ihr gepumpte Leuchtstoff (das Gelbe was man bei weißen LEDs stets unter der Linse sieht). Die LED die darunter sitzt, ist wie alle anderen LEDs ebenfalls monochrom und strahlt in der Regel im kurzwelligen blauen oder UV-Spektrum.
> 
> PWM ist bei LEDs schon eher kritisch - zumindest bei geringen Pulsfrequenzen. Dann sieht die LEDs recht schnell viele Zyklen. Aber bei 15kHz ist das scheinbar schon zu hochfrequent, um die Lebensdauer wirklich zu beeinträchtigen, denn es gibt auch dedizierte LED-Dimmer die so arbeiten.



zur analogen Regelung:
die kann Probleme in der Helligkeit verursachen, bei LEDs müßte man eigentlich den Strom reglen/steuern nicht die Spannung.
Weiße LEDS (wie schon erwähnt) neigen zur Farbverschiebung bei analoger Regelung

zur PWM:
ich hab es bisher nicht geschafft LEDs "kaputtzuschalten" egal bei welcher PWM Frequenz...
PWM ist einfacher von der Schaltung her, daher findet man fast nur noch PWM Dimmer
die Frequenz ist auch so hoch damit man kein Flackern sieht (PWM ist ja "nur" ein schnelles Blinken)
um die Helligkeit eine LED linear zu dimmen muss man übrigens logarithmisch die PWM ansteuern -> LED-Fading – Mikrocontroller.net


----------



## bennySB (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Randbemerkung:

Bitte redet bei sowas wir LED's nicht von Regeln, hier wird nur gesteuert. 
Als Regelungstechniker tut mir das inner beim Lesen weh xD


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Spannungsbereich über den man die Helligkeit einer LED steuern kann ist in der Regel halt recht klein, aber das funktioniert schon, denn damit steuert man letztlich auch gleichzeitig den Strom aufgrund des Vorwiderstands. Beim RGB-LED-Anschluss am Aquaero wird zwar zumindest für LEDs deren Nennspannung im Bereich von 3V bis 4V liegt kein extra Vorwiderstand mehr benötigt, aber intern gibt es laut AC noch welche. LED-Streifen würde ich zumindest wenn man´s analog über die Spannung direkt am Aquaero machen will aber über die Lüfterkanäle steuern. Auf den Streifen ist in jedem Fall ein Vorwiderstand für den 12V-Betrieb vorhanden. Dass es aufgrund des kleinen Regelbereichs kniffliger ist LEDs über die Spannung in ihrer Helligkeit zu regeln, ist allerdings richtig. Je größer jedoch der Vorwiderstand ist (weil man z. B. mit 12V Nennspannung arbeitet) desto einfacher geht auch das. 

Um LEDs mit niedrigen PWM-Frequenzen kaputt zu schalten bedarf es vermutlich einer Stromstärke nah am Limit dessen was die LED verkraftet. Außerdem können Stromspitzen beim Schalten Probleme verursachen - aber das kriegt man leicht in den Griff. Bei 15kHz habe ich da aber wie gesagt auch kleine Bedenken und LEDs sind in den letzten 25 Jahren offenbar auch erheblich robuster geworden in der Hinsicht.

Egal ob man aber analog oder per PWM steuert - wichtig ist bei LED Streifen, dass man die nötige Stromstärke sicher zur Verfügung hat. Bis 12W Nennleistung ist das alles noch direkt am Aquaero machbar - sowohl analog als auch per PWM (allerdings nur wenn man man die entsprechenden Anschlüsse noch frei hat). LED-Streifen bzw. Streifenabschnitte die mehr als 12W ziehen können, muss man eben mit einer Verstärkerplatine versorgen. Das kann als Standalone-Modul das Farbwerk sein, aber eben auch ein einfacher Verstärker für den LED-Anschluss wie der oben verlinkte.

Edit:
@bennySB: Hab´s auch grad gemerkt - als nicht MRTler verfällt man halt leicht in diesen unpräzisen Slang. Sorry!


----------



## bennySB (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War ja auch nicut ganz ernst gemeint. 
Wurde nur in der Ausbildung zu genüge dahingehend gerügt xD


----------



## iAcki (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

da ich Angst habe einen eigenen Thread dafür zu öffnen, frag ich einfach mal hier. Bin ja nun am Überlegen mich mal an Hardtubes zu versuchen und habe auch schon viele Infos hier aus dem Forum gezogen. Es wurde hier und da empfohlen, auch in diesem Thread, dass man Fittings mit diesen "Sicherungshülsen" nehmen soll, aber irgendwie findet man nur Monsoon mit solchen. Gibt es die auch von anderen Herstellern und für PETG geeignet? Ich mag halt unglaublich die Alphacool und Nanoxia Fittings, aber die sind alle ohne Sicherungsdingsda ...

Gruß Christian


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowohl die Alphacool als auch die Nanoxia Rohranschlüsse haben doch Überwurfmuttern - sind also keien reinen Steckanschlüsse, sondern die Dichtringe werden Kraftschlüssig auf die Rohraussenseinseite gedrückt. Wichtig ist aber in jedem Fall den exakt richtigen Rohrdurchmesser zu werden. Dazu muss man metrische und zöllige Größen beachten! leider sind die Angaben in den Shops dazu oft falsch, obwohl es im Gegensatz zu Schläuchen bei Rohren darauf ankommt. Oder meinst du etwas diese komischen Klebeeinsätze die es von Monsoon gibt? Von Letzteren würde ich weder die Klebe- noch die einfache Version nehmen - schon wegen der leihwendigen Kunststoffgewinde. Wenn du außer der kraftschlüssigen Verbindung durch Kompression der Dichtringe auch noch eine mechanische Sicherung mittels Widerhakenring haben willst, wären an sich PushIn-Anschlüsse das Richtige für dich, aber die gibt´s (zumindest im Wakü-Handel) nur bis 10mm Außendurchmesser und optisch gefallen sie nicht jedem. Damit kann man aber z. B. für PUR-Schlauch, PMR-Verbundrohre, Kuperrohre aber natürlich auch für PMMA oder PETG-Rohre mit 10mm AD verwenden.


----------



## iAcki (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sowohl die Alphacool als auch die Nanoxia Rohranschlüsse haben doch Überwurfmuttern - sind also keien reinen Steckanschlüsse, sondern die Dichtringe werden Kraftschlüssig auf die Rohraussenseinseite gedrückt. Wichtig ist aber in jedem Fall den exakt richtigen Rohrdurchmesser zu werden.



Wenn, dann würde ich versuchen die Rohre und Anschlüsse vom gleichen Hersteller zu nehmen, so dass das mit dem zweiten Dichtring passt.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Oder meinst du etwas diese komischen Klebeeinsätze die es von Monsoon gibt?



Genau diese Klebeeinsätze meinte ich mit "Sicherungsdingsda". 
Ich hab halt irgendwie die Angst, dass die Röhre aufgrund des Gewichts des Wassers aus der Halterung rutschen könnte. Oder ist das ne dämliche Vermutung?

Gruß Christian


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie glaubst du machen dass alle diejenigen die keine Monsoon-Anschlüsse verwenden?  Das ist die absolut überwiegende Mehrheit aller Acrylrohr-Nutzer. Durch das Anpressen der O-Ringe bei normalen Hard-Tubing Anschlüssen sitzen die Rohre sehr fest, wenn die Maße von Rohr und Anschluss zueinander passen.
Da hätte ich bei der Nutzung von Schlauch und Tüllen ohne Sicherung mehr bedenken und selbst das klappt bekanntermaßen im Regelfall ohne Probleme.

Die Angst ist jedenfalls unbegründet. Bei den Monsoon-Teilen hätte ich hingegen Angst, dass die Kunststoffgewinde brechen - das ist da die viel größere Gefahr und auf jeden Fall größer als die, dass bei normalen Hard-Tubing Anschlüssen die Rohre raus rutschen (sofern die Maße passen).
Wie immer gilt aber: Sauberes Arbeiten ist das A und O und erspart einem hinterher Ärger - das gilt aber nicht nur für Rohre, sondern auch für Schläuche.


----------



## illousion (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch die Fittings von BP mit Überwurfmutter und  PETG Rohr. Wenn man die Rohre da drinnen hat und alles festgezogen hat kann man sie nur mit viel Kraft und drehen wieder von Hand heraus ziehen ohne die Überwurfmutter zu lösen. Musst dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## iAcki (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich danke euch beiden, dann nehme ich nun fie Fittinge von Nanoxia und deren PETG Rohre. Das kleine, unscheinbare Logo gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Nochmals Danke und euch ein schönes WE. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rousi (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir eben die verschiedenen Mods des "2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 1" Wettbewerbs angesehen.
(2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 1 - Tt Community)

Huiuiui, was da für Mods und Ideen gezeigt werden.

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, oder Video, wie der solche Spiralen mit PETG Tubes macht?
[Vietnam] Bui Duc Tam - Page 2 - 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 1 - Tt Community

Würd mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## nikon87 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mal sagen einen runden Stab (Eisen, Holz) nehmen, dort das Muster vorzeichnen oder mit kleinen "Halterungen" versehen, das Tube weich machen und einfach nach und nach "rumwickeln". Ich denke das ist nicht viel aufwändiger als eine Kurve zu biegen, außer dass man eben auch noch eine seitliche Abweichung hat.


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TT Invitational ist einfach nur Traurig, nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Rousi (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ging es nur um die Mods an sich, die Ideen und Umsetzung - schau mir einfach gerne Mods an.

Und um ehrlich zu sein - ich wollte mir das wegen TT nichtmal anschauen


----------



## Uziflator (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dr.Drop  Neu: Lecksuche mit Dr. Drop - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geiler Name!


----------



## brooker (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wie haben wir das bisher nur ohne hinbekommen? 
Ich sehe schon den Thread "ist meine WaKü nach Druckabfall von 1mBar dicht? "


----------



## WuselDusel321 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Community 

Ich wollte diesen Thread mal nutzen um "zwei" Fragen  bezüglich meiner neuen WaKü los zu werden.

Was ich vorhabe:
Eine GTX1080 und einen i7 6850K mit einer Custom Loop zu kühlen.
Wichtig ist mir dabei:
Moderate Übertaktung ohne Hitzeprobleme (CPU auf 4Ghz, GPU auf 2Ghz, RAM auf DDR4-3200)
Das Aussehen des Rechners und Spaß an der Bastelei.
Lautstärke ist zweitranging, spiele eh meist mit Kopfhören, aber anschreien wie meine alte GTX680 mit Blow-Out Kühler sollte der Rechner mich auch nicht.

Nun zu den Fragen:
1) Ich plane einen Alphacool NexXxos XT45 480mm Radiator mit 4x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2 120mm Lüftern zu verwenden.
Reicht diese Kombi aus um meine Ziele zu erreichen, oder benötige ich zusätzliche Radiatorfläche?
Platz wäre vorhanden, ich habe ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo.

2)
Aufgrund meiner Lieblingsposition für den Ausgleichsbehälter passt bei mir nur eine GTX1080 mit Referenzplatine (267mm) oder eine unerheblich längere Karte.
Außerdem muss es natürlich einen Full-Cover Kühlblock für die Karte geben.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Inno3D GTX 1080 iChill X3 kompatibel zu Blöcken für die Referenzkarte ist. (Ich schwanke da noch zwischen dem Block von Aquacomputer und EKWB)
a) Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob diese Standardkühler wirklich auf die Inno3D passen?
b) Wisst ihr wie Inno3D bei Kühlerwechseln die Garantie handhabt?
c) Habt ihr alternativen für andere Karten?

Sorry für den langen Post,

Wusel


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Wusel,  grundsätzlich würde die Fläche schon reichen, aber bei entsprechenden Temperaturen könnte es eng werden. Setze bspw. noch einen 280 slim in den Kreislauf und alles ist gut.

Zu den GPU-Blöcken: soweit bekannt wird es spezielle Blöcke für Custom-PCBs geben. Bspw. Watercool hat da einige in der Planung. Schaue mal im Forum bei denen vorbei.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hiho und willkommen hier im Forum 

1) Da du nicht das aller leiseste System brauchst, reicht die Fläche gut aus. Wenn man mit etwa 75-100W Wärmeabgabe pro 120x120mm Radifläche rechnet, dann trifft das ziemlich genau dein System, übertaktet sind beide sicher gut bei 200W Abwärme. Wobei du natürlich schon recht hast, mehr Radifläche ist immer gut. Ich persönlich würde womöglich noch einen Radi dazu hängen, lege aber auch viel wert auf die Lautstärke.

2) a) Ja die Inno3D icHill X3 baut auf der Referenzpltine auf, ist aber kein 1:1 Abbild! Die Spannungsversorgung ist aufgebohrt und am hinteren Ende sind ein paar Elkos zusätzlich verbaut, somit passen nur Kühler, die hinter der Spannungsversorgung enden -> der AC passt, der von EK nicht, dem fehlen die Aussparungen im Plexi für die zusätzlichen Elkos.
b) Soweit ich weiß bleibt die Garantie nicht erhalten beim Kühlerwechsel, aber warte da lieber noch auf andere Stimmen, oder kontaktiere mal den Support.
c) EVGA hat den unkompliziertesten Ablauf beim Kühlerwechsel, dummerweise gibt es "nur" die Referenz-PCBs oder die großen aufgebohrten Karten, wo man spezielle Kühler für braucht. Ich wage aber mal zu behaupten, dass jede GTX 1080 unter Wasser 2GHz mitmacht.

Wieso "sorry für den langen Post"? Lieber so ein Post mit vielen sinnvollen Fragen, als auf Gut-Glück alles zusammen wurschteln und sich dann hier im Forum beschweren, dass X-Y nicht läuft - hast alles richtig gemacht


----------



## the_leon (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde hier die EVGA mit ACX 3.0 Kühler verbauen. (ist sogar etwas günstiger als die X3)
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich würde auch behaupten das sie unter Wasser 2ghz mitmacht.
Beim Wasserkühler setzte ich persönlich auf Aquacomputer oder Watercool (da deutsche Hersteller )
Mit EK habe ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber da berichten andere Leute andres.


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ,wenn es in Richtung EVGA geht kann man watercool benennen - siehe unten:

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...s/Wasserkühler/GPU_Kuehler/"Geforce GTX 10xx"


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es die EVGA wird, passt jeder Kühler für die GTX 1080 von jedem Hersteller


----------



## WuselDusel321 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Bezüglich EVGA oder Inno3D werde ich wohl den Test im nächsten PCGH Heft abwarten.
Rein von den Daten würde ja der zweite Stromanschluss für die Inno3D sprechen.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere erlaubt EVGA allerdings den Kühlerwechsel ohne Garantieverlust, oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Inno3D:

+ "größere" Spannungsversorgung (ob das effektiv was bringt, kann dir keiner sagen)
+ kurze Wasserkühler passen problemlos
- Garantieverlust (nochmal erfragen)

EVGA:

+ Referenz-PCB, da passt alles drauf
+ Garantie, egal was du mit der Karte machst (übertrieben gesagt)
- "gesparte" Spannungsversorgung (kann vllt trotzdem 2GHz + machen)

Fassen wir es so zusammen 

PCGH Test abwarten, ist vllt keine dumme Idee


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@WuselDusel321

Wenn dich der eine 8Pin PCIe bei der Evga stört bleibt auch die 1080FTW bzw. 1070 FTW. Von den Spezifikationen (Phasen, Stromanschlüsse, TDP usw.) sind sie bis auf den Chip und den Speicher identisch. Auf den Bildern sehe ich auch keine Unterschiede.

EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 - 08G-P4-6286-KR

EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 - 08G-P4-6276-KR

Da EKWB für die 1080 FTW einen Kühler angekünigt hat (Verfügbar im Juli) wäre das eine Alternative zur Standard ACX3.0 bzw. dürfte der Block für die 1080 FTW u.U. auch auf die 1070 FTW passen.


----------



## MadPolygon (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß irgendjemand wann die Primochill Revolver Fittinge in schwarz mit Diamanträndelung irgendwo wieder verfügbar sind? Die sind irgendwie derzeit nirgends zu finden .


----------



## Rousi (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich halte auch schon länger nach den weißen mit Diamanträndelung Ausschau


----------



## chischko (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier stand Mist!


----------



## tryndamer3 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Zusammen, ICh wollte mich mal mit 2,3 Fragen dazwischen werfen wenn ich darf 

Ich bin aktuell am WaKü planen und möchte das es am Ende ein bisschen hübsch aussieht und nen bissl Leuchtet. Nichts groaßrtiges. 

1. Frage: Ich würde gerne Farbzusätze im System meiden, da diese ja das System verdrecken (stimmt das?) sollen also würde ich farbige UV schläuche verlegen und eine UV Licht LED stripe oben reinkleben. Für den AGB und die anderen 'offenen' Kühlkörperwürde ich die Aussparungen für die LEDs nutzen wollen und einfach welche reinklemmen. Ich bin anscheinend zu blöde und finde nicht wie es gehen soll
Ich finde nur solche einzel LEDs. XSPC rote 3mm Twin-Wired LED für 4-Pin Molex Werden die einfach ans Netzteil geteckt?


----------



## the_leon (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko,
Werks OC hat nicht nur Vorteile.
Alki hat da in seinem Blog mal was interessantes dazu geschrieben, als es um die 780ti ging.


----------



## MadPolygon (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Ich halte auch schon länger nach den weißen mit Diamanträndelung Ausschau



Hmm verdammt, ich hoffe die sind bald wieder vorrätig bei Caseking oder woanders...


----------



## Gerry_N2o (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so und jetzt soll noch einer sagen ich verstehe nicht von meiner arbeit


----------



## illousion (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sehe zwei schiefe Rohre, etwas Kabelgewusel und die Kombination aus InWin Case und dem unterbau passt meiner meinung nach gar nicht (aber das ist Geschmacksache) 

Edit: Und die Schnellspanner passen farblich nicht  Aber ich bin zu perfektionistisch, unter anderem der Grund, das ich meinen Rechner nie fertig bekomme


----------



## Gerry_N2o (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Schnellspanner kommen raus sobald es ausgeliefert ist und der externe kühler verschwindet dann hinter dem GH

und nun zu Thema Acryl es muss nicht immer alles gerade sein außerdem wenn ich mir deine Acryl Rohre so ansehe leiden sie unter Altersschwäche so wie sie aussehen


----------



## illousion (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gerry_N2o schrieb:


> die Schnellspanner kommen raus sobald es ausgeliefert ist und der externe kühler verschwindet dann hinter dem GH
> 
> und nun zu Thema Acryl es muss nicht immer alles gerade sein außerdem wenn ich mir deine Acryl Rohre so ansehe leiden sie unter Altersschwäche so wie sie aussehen



Ja deswegen sind sie ja schon laengst ersetzt 

Ausserdem verkaufe ich meine Rohre ja nicht


----------



## symerac (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möchte keinen extra Thread erstellen, deshalb lieber hier rein.

Ich habe aktuell in meinem NCASE (V5) eine Wakü für CPU + GPU. Gekühlt wird ein 4790k + eine 970. Die Wakü ist etwa genau so 1:1 aufgeteilt, auch von den Komponenten: yungsters's Completed Build - Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition - PCPartPicker

Komischweiße habe ich extrem hohe Temperaturen, die ich in meinem vorherigen Build (mit einem TJ07) nicht kenne. 

Die CPU schwankt im Idle (normales Surfen, Mails, Youtube) bei 35-40 Grad. In Games (CSGO) auch mal 44-52 Grad
Die GPU wird noch heißer, Idle (normales Surfen, Mails, Youtube) bei ca 45-55 Grad. In Games (CSGO) dann bei jenseits 77-82 Grad

Für mich extrem komisch und nicht normal. Ich weiß, dass ein kleiner 240er Radiator nicht viel bringt, allerdings kann es m.M. nicht sein, dass eine GPU unter Wasser trotzdem an die 80 Grad geht. 

Ich suche daher aktuell nach den Gründen. Kann es viel ausmachen, wenn der Schlauch an der Pumpe (CPU Kühler, Swiftech Apogee Drive II) statt in den IN Slot am Radiator vertauscht mit dem OUT ist? 
Denn sonst ist alles gleich, wie bei dem Build aus dem pcpicker Link. Und ich denke kaum, dass er genau so hohe Temps hat bei fast identischem Equipment. 

Wäre über Hilfen sehr erfreut!

Danke!


----------



## nikon87 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



symerac schrieb:


> Kann es viel ausmachen, wenn der Schlauch an der Pumpe (CPU Kühler, Swiftech Apogee Drive II) statt in den IN Slot am Radiator vertauscht mit dem OUT ist?


Bei einer Pumpe ist der Ausgang immer der Ausgang und der Eingang immer der Eingang. Das heißt du MUSST die Schläuche richtig anschließen, sonst wird das Kühlmittel in die falsche Richtung gepumpt. Und das kann dann sehr wohl was ausmachen soweit ich das verstanden habe, da dann der Durchfluss bei den einzelnen Komponenten nicht mehr so gut ist wie in korrekter Richtung. Das kann dann natürlich zu entsprechend hohen Temperaturen führen.

Ich kühle meinen 6600K in Kombination mit einer 390X aktuell mit einem 240er (3,5cm) und einem 120er Radi (6cm). Das ist in meinem Fall ausreichend. Bei mehr Fläche könnte ich zwar die Lüfter noch etwas drosseln, aber beim Zocken hab ich eh Headset auf und im Idle werden die Lüfter entsprechend runtergefahren sodass dann Ruhe herrscht. Von der Fläche her sollte es bei dir also auch reichen da die 970 ja dann doch um einiges kühler bleibt als die 390X.

Kann es eventuell sein, dass die Lüfter für den Radiator einfach nicht genügend Luft bekommen oder diese schon aus irgendwelchen Gründen erhitzt ist? Mit warmer Luft kühlt es sich logischerweise eher schlecht.


----------



## chischko (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm also grundsätzlich muss das ja mal ne ziemlich laute Kiste sein... nen 240er für CPU+GPU ... 

Den korrekten Sitz aller Kühler inkl. WLP überprüft? Anpressdruck i.O.? 
Ob IN/OUT vertauscht ist beim Radi macht soweit ich weiß nicht viel aus... kann höchstens nen Thema bzgl. Fließgschwindigkeit sein. Hast Du nen Durchflussmesser verbaut oder so? Weiß Du ob genug Kühlwasser fließt? Wie hoch ist die Wassertemperatur? Zimmertemperatur?


----------



## symerac (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Bei einer Pumpe ist der Ausgang immer der Ausgang und der Eingang immer der Eingang. Das heißt du MUSST die Schläuche richtig anschließen, sonst wird das Kühlmittel in die falsche Richtung gepumpt. Und das kann dann sehr wohl was ausmachen soweit ich das verstanden habe, da dann der Durchfluss bei den einzelnen Komponenten nicht mehr so gut ist wie in korrekter Richtung. Das kann dann natürlich zu entsprechend hohen Temperaturen führen.
> 
> Ich kühle meinen 6600K in Kombination mit einer 390X aktuell mit einem 240er (3,5cm) und einem 120er Radi (6cm). Das ist in meinem Fall ausreichend. Bei mehr Fläche könnte ich zwar die Lüfter noch etwas drosseln, aber beim Zocken hab ich eh Headset auf und im Idle werden die Lüfter entsprechend runtergefahren sodass dann Ruhe herrscht. Von der Fläche her sollte es bei dir also auch reichen da die 970 ja dann doch um einiges kühler bleibt als die 390X.
> 
> Kann es eventuell sein, dass die Lüfter für den Radiator einfach nicht genügend Luft bekommen oder diese schon aus irgendwelchen Gründen erhitzt ist? Mit warmer Luft kühlt es sich logischerweise eher schlecht.



Es sind die beiden NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 auf dem Radiator verbaut. Aktuell laufen die bei 1250 RPM - bei Last sind die 2000 RPM viel viel zu laut. Viel ändern tut es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht an den Temps, sind eher gleich +- 1-3 Grad



chischko schrieb:


> Hmmm also grundsätzlich muss das ja mal ne ziemlich laute Kiste sein... nen 240er für CPU+GPU ...
> 
> Den korrekten Sitz aller Kühler inkl. WLP überprüft? Anpressdruck i.O.?
> Ob IN/OUT vertauscht ist beim Radi macht soweit ich weiß nicht viel aus... kann höchstens nen Thema bzgl. Fließgschwindigkeit sein. Hast Du nen Durchflussmesser verbaut oder so? Weiß Du ob genug Kühlwasser fließt? Wie hoch ist die Wassertemperatur? Zimmertemperatur?



Ja ist leider etwas laut, aber wie ich oben geschrieben habe, machen die 1250 zu 2000 RPM nicht viel aus. Problem ist halt auch das kleine Case. Viel mehr Lüfter passen da nicht rein. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen noch meine NT Kabel sleeven lassen, da diese aktuell extrem lang und steif sein und dementsprechend viel Platz verbrauchen. 
Nen DFM habe ich leider nicht eingebaut, da einfach kaum / kein Platz ist und ich nicht wüsste, wo das in dem Kreislauf reinpassen sollte. Nen Wasser Temp Sensor habe ich eingebaut, liegt bei 27-30 Grad. Zimmertemperatur etwa 22-24 Grad.

Wegen der WLP / Kühler, habe alles nach Anleitung gemacht und dies auch schon mehrfach gemacht, wie auch bei meinem vorherigen System im TJ07 wo ich gerade mal CPU 35 / Last + GPU 55 / Last hatte. Sollte ich die neuen NT Kabel bekommen, würde ich aber vielleicht nochmal alles neu mit WLP Bestreichen + neue Pads auf die GPU  und auch nochmal das IN/OUT an der Pumpe überprüfen, lässt sich im eingebauten Zustand leider nicht erkennen.


----------



## DOcean (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

leg den Radi mal neben das Case bzw. betreib alles im offenen Zustand

Wie ändern sich dann die Temps?


----------



## symerac (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> leg den Radi mal neben das Case bzw. betreib alles im offenen Zustand
> 
> Wie ändern sich dann die Temps?



Kaum, bei Lüfter at 1250 RPM: 

Geschlossenes Gehäuse:
CPU Last: max 51
GPU Last: max 86 

Offenes Gehäuse, Radi liegt auf der Seite:
CPU Last: Max 50
GPU Last: Max 80


An was könnte es denn liegen? 
1. In / Out verwechselt
2. Zu viele Kabel im Gehäuse (Von den dicken, steifen NT Kabeln, die sich leider nicht wirklich gut auf die Seite schieben lassen)
3. WLP zu wenig/Schlecht verteilt/Pads auf der GPU nicht genug/vergessen 
4. Lüfter nicht stark genug eingestellt - jedoch wird es bei +1300 RPM sehr laut? Arbeiten aktuell die Luft durch den Radiator nach außen. Mehr Lüfter sind nicht installiert. Ein Lüfter kann eventuell noch unter die GPU und dort auch noch zusätzlich Luft rauslassen. 

Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten? Denn dann sollte ich beim Kabelumbau des NTs auf Sleeves mal vielleicht alle Punkte durchgehen, wenn ich ja sowieso dann schon am "umbauen" bin?


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde erstmal die einfachsten Sachen richten. Den richtigen Anschluss an der Swiftech  wählen und die WLP mal erneuern.


----------



## nikon87 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo misst du denn die Wassertemperatur? Bevor oder nachdem dieses durch den Radi gelaufen ist? Also ich würde ja irgendwie auch darauf tippen, dass einfach zu wenig Durchfluss da ist. Woran das liegt ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Vielleicht ist beim Umbau irgendwas in eine Öffnung geraten und verstopft einen der Kühler/Radiatoren? Oder irgendwo ein Schlauch geknickt? Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du Letzteres schon geprüft hast. Vielleicht beim Umbau der Verkabelung einfach auch nochmal alle Komponenten durchspülen.


----------



## symerac (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temp wird an einem der GPU Ausgänge gemessen. Falsch?
Die Schläuche sind nicht geknickt oder sowas. Sollte es einen mini mini DFM geben, würde ich diesen sofort einbauen. Allerdings habe ich aktuell in dem kleinen Gehäuse nicht wirklich Platz dafür!

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich wahrscheinlich aufgrund der hohen GPU Temps in den GPU Benchmarks ziemliche Grafikfehler bekomme. In CSGO bisher nicht, aber das ist ja sowieso eher CPU Lastig.. Naja: 


Ich denke, dass beste wird erstmal sein, sobald ich die NT Kabel habe, alles rauszubauen und nochmal komplett neu zu machen. Das werde ich auch machen. 
Sollte das Problem dann noch vorhanden sein, dann werde ich mich hier sofort melden


----------



## KempA (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass bei einem 240er Radi für CPU+GPU die Wassertemp bei Zimmertemperatur +5° liegt.
Das schaffe ich mit einem 420+280 gerade mal so..
Ich würde da jetzt nicht so ne große Wissenschaft drum machen, da das Problem doch auf der Hand liegt. Du brauchst mehr Fläche. Wie soll denn der kleine Radi die ganze Abwärme abführen? Da bist du mit einer Luftkühlung whrs besser bedient.

EDIT: Eine WaKü ist kein Wunderinstrument. Sie ist eben nur so stark, wie sie ausgelegt ist. Man kann mit einer WaKü auch schlechtere Temperaturen als mit einer Luftkühlung haben.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze OT Frage:

Wo beziehst Du Kabel für das NT oder sleevst Du selber?


----------



## symerac (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> kurze OT Frage:
> 
> Wo beziehst Du Kabel für das NT oder sleevst Du selber?



Ich denke, dass ich das in Auftrag geben werde.. Cablemod, Moddingstylez, GamingRigs Icymodz usw 
Habe leider selber nicht die Zeit und das Zubehör um selber zu sleeven.


----------



## Rousi (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt der EK CoolStream 280 Radiator vorne in das Fractal Design Define R5 rein, wenn man den oberen Laufwerkskäfig (opt. Drives) drinnen lassen will?
(Der Radiator wäre 320mm und Platz wären 325mm..)

Frage richtet sich genauer in Richtung der Montage-Löcher - die vom Festplatten Käfig sind doch leicht erhöht?


----------



## symerac (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand 2 starke 120mm PWM Lüfter für einen 240er Radiator empfehlen? Sollten im Push Verfahren arbeiten.

Ich habe aktuell 2 von den *Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM - 120mm* und empfinde diese als sehr laut. Teilweise ist auch ein Geräusch zu entnehmen, welches sich anhört, als hätte man einen Achter (wie beim Fahrrad).

Hatte mir als Vergleich die  *NB-eLoop Fan B12-P - 120mm PWM *auch mit 2000UPM angeschaut. Sind diese besser ?


----------



## Nachty (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nehm die normalen NF-F12 PWM die sind super leise,  2000 RPM brauchste eh nicht^^


----------



## symerac (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Nehm die normalen NF-F12 PWM die sind super leise,  2000 RPM brauchste eh nicht^^



Problem ist bei mir, dass ich ein MINI ITX Case hab (NCASE) und nur 2 Lüfter drinne habe und bisschen Power benötige da das ganze hier sehr heiß wird.

Ich hätte hier auch noch 4 NoiseBlocker e-Loop B12-2 liegen, welche aber sicher zu schwach sind.


----------



## MadPolygon (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rousi
Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten, aber um nochmal auf die Primochill Revolver Fittinge zurückzukommen.... Ich hab beim Support angefragt und die meinten, dass diese Woche noch ne Lieferung an Caseking rausgeht. Sind also hoffentlich bald wieder verfügbar 



> ...
> Caseking's restock order is shipping out this week from the US.  So I would suggest looking on their website in the next week or so for stock.
> ...


----------



## Rousi (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MadPolygon schrieb:


> @Rousi
> Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten, aber um nochmal auf die Primochill Revolver Fittinge zurückzukommen.... Ich hab beim Support angefragt und die meinten, dass diese Woche noch ne Lieferung an Caseking rausgeht. Sind also hoffentlich bald wieder verfügbar



Das klingt doch mal gut.
Und Top-Aktion, dass Du direkt beim Primochill Support angefragt hast.


----------



## tryndamer3 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey zusammen,

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nahc Schläuchen und ich suche seit 2 Tage und finde einfach keine passenden, bzw keine, die meinen  Designwunschvorstellungen entsprechen . Vl wisst ihr ein passendes Produkt. Ich suche nach einem rot/transparenten UV aktiven Schlauch, der nicht rosa leuchtet, sondern eher rot. Ich bin neu in der Szene, aber immer wenn ich Bilder von roten UV schlächen sehe, dann sind diese entweder rot und undurchsichtig und/oder schauen auf den Bildern und Videos rosa/lila aus.

Die Idee dahinter ist, dass ich keine farbiges Wasser im System haben möchte, da dieses angeblich die Radiatoren und Kühler so verdreckt. Deswegen suche ich Schläuche verwenden, die den eindruck vermitteln, es wäre fabriges Wasser (AGB wird entsprechend beleuchtet).
Für Blau gibt es die entsprechenden Schläuche zu hauf, für rot habe ich noch keinen passenden gefunden. Dicke entweder 11/8 oder 13/10. (Das System existiert noch nicht, also kann ich die Anschlüsse entsprechend bestellen.)


----------



## Tony130 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab eine frage,  ist es bei radiatoren egal wo ich mit dem schlauch rein  und wieder raus gehe?  weil die nicht mit out und in beschriftet sind


----------



## Aries1337 (19. Juni 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, nur halt nicht ein und aus an einer Seite 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... da du den Radi nicht benannt oder beschrieben hast ein Hinweis: falls du Ein-und Ausgänge oben und/oder unten hast ist es zwecks Entlüften ratsam, unten rein und oben rauszugehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen zusammen

Seit ich Windows 10 auf dem Rechner habe, startet sich in unregelmässigen Abständen (zwischen 2 bis 10min) meine Aquastream Ultra ständig neu > kennt jemand das Problem? 

Hab schon in Windows 10 die Stromsparfunktion des USB-Anschlusses ausgeschaltet und kontrolliert ob der Entlüftungsmodus der Aquastream aktiv ist, aber keine Verbesserung.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Seit ich Windows 10 auf dem Rechner habe, startet sich in unregelmässigen Abständen (zwischen 2 bis 10min) meine Aquastream Ultra ständig neu > kennt jemand das Problem?



In der Aquasuite gibt es nen Feature, welches die Pumpe neu starten lässt wenn eine gwisse RPM Grenze unterschritten wird... Weiß nicht genau wie das heißt, aber das kommt mir so spontan in den Sinn.


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neuste Aquasuite drauf? Sicher einfach mal deine ganzen Profile/Einstellungen und deinstalliere die Suite. Dann die neuste Version drauf machen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> In der Aquasuite gibt es nen Feature, welches  die Pumpe neu starten lässt wenn eine gwisse RPM Grenze unterschritten  wird... Weiß nicht genau wie das heißt, aber das kommt mir so spontan in  den Sinn.


Wäre interessant wie die Funktion heisst, hab die Aquasuite schon komplett auf den Kopf gestellt. 


Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Neuste Aquasuite drauf? Sicher einfach mal deine ganzen Profile/Einstellungen und deinstalliere die Suite. Dann die neuste Version drauf machen.


War das erste was ich gemacht habe.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wäre interessant wie die Funktion heisst, hab die Aquasuite schon komplett auf den Kopf gestellt.


Links in der AS unter dem Reiter "aquasuite" den Unterpunkt "Einstellungen" anklicken und im untersten Feld "Aqua Computer Windows Service" den Haken bei "aquastream XT neu starten, wenn beim Systemstart die Maximaldrehzahl unter |EINSTELLFELD| U/min gefallen ist" deaktivieren.

Wenn das nix hilft: Wie regelst Du? Temperaturabhängig oder manuell bzw. fix eingestellt? Woher kriegt deine AS XT ihren Input? Aaquero verbaut? USB oder Aquabus?
Brauch bissl mehr Infos...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Links in der AS unter dem Reiter "aquasuite" den Unterpunkt "Einstellungen" anklicken und im untersten Feld "Aqua Computer Windows Service" den Haken bei "aquastream XT neu starten, wenn beim Systemstart die Maximaldrehzahl unter |EINSTELLFELD| U/min gefallen ist" deaktivieren.


Hab ich jetzt mal geändert > werde berichten.


chischko schrieb:


> Wenn das nix hilft: Wie regelst Du? Temperaturabhängig oder manuell bzw. fix eingestellt? Woher kriegt deine AS XT ihren Input? Aaquero verbaut? USB oder Aquabus?
> Brauch bissl mehr Infos...


Regelung automatisch mit Mindestdrehzahlbeschränkung von 4200U/min (70Hz).
Aquero verbaut Nein.
USB.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok nimm diese Temperatursteuerung raus und lass sie einfach auf nem fixen Wert laufen. Pumpen temperaturabhängig zu steuern ist total  und verursacht nru Probleme. Alles über 40L/h ist wunderbar und bringt in einer PC WaKü keinen Mehrwert... 
Das könnte durchaus helfen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für ne Temperatursteuerung? 


Ich dachte beim Automatik-Modus wird der Maximale Durchfluss ermittelt und dannach die Pumpe eingestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, falksch ausgedrückt: Stell mal nen fixen Wert ein (50% müssten dicke ausreichen...) und schau, ob es weiterhin vorkommt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 50% sind ja nicht wirklich berauschend > 25l/h


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

25L/H sind aber auch ausreichend - die Radiatorfläche ist schon eher wichtig....


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep, reicht aus, aber ein bisschen mehr schadet auch nicht . Wenn es nicht zu unschönen Resonanzen oder Laufgeräuschen kommt, würde ich mal noch ein wenig mit der Frequenz spielen und einen Sweetspot suchen bei dem sich ein Durchfluss zwischen 40l/h und 60/h einstellt. Den lässt du dann einfach als feste Einstellung laufen.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Also 50% sind ja nicht wirklich berauschend > 25l/h



What?? Bei 50% bei ner AS XT Ultimate und nur 25L/h... Das ist äußerst ungewöhnlich... hast Du irgendwie 200m Schlauch mit großen Höhenunterschieden, vielen Engpässen etc. verbaut... wie ist dein Kreislauf dimensioniert und wie sieht die ganze Geschichte aus? Irgendwas läuft da mMn schief.


----------



## brooker (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... bei Alex hängt ein bisschen was dran. Es ist kein Standard-Setup


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... bei Alex hängt ein bisschen was dran. Es ist kein Standard-Setup



... und was wenn ich mal so unbedarft fragen darf?
Bei mir hat die XT Pro wesentlich mehr gebracht wobei da nen 480er oben, nen 280er unten, nen 1080er MoRa drin hängte und ne GPU, ne CPU, RAM, nen Aqauaero und das MB gekühlt wird uns insg. etwa 10 Schnelltrennkupplungen, unzähliche Winkel, nen Filter, nen Durchflussmesser mit drin hängen...


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klick halt man den Link in seiner Signatur zu seinem Falt-/Gamingsystem an. Allein schon durch die Kühler auf den zwei fetten Xeons geht da einiges und CPU-Kühler bremsen in der Regel auch mit am stärksten im Kreislauf. Ich halte das nicht für ganz unrealistisch zumal die Einstellung über den Prozentsatz schwer zu vergleichen ist. Die Motorfrequenz ist da schon aussagekräftiger aber letztlich auch kein echtes Vergleichskriterium, da sich die Kreislaufkennlinien von System zu System nun mal nicht unerheblich unterscheiden können - selbst wenn´s auf den ersten Blick nicht so aussieht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kühle zwei Kreisläufe mit meinem Mora 3 9X140 denn ich auf Pro umgebaut habe > zwei Kreisläufe aber das gesamte Kühlwasser kann durch beide Systeme durchfliessen.

System 1:
Mora > Auquastream XT Ultra (nicht Ultima) > 1090T durch Heatkiller 3 > Mainboard-Fullcoverkühler von LiquidExtasy > Asus GTX 780 Poseidon >160er Radi (2X80) fliegt aber im Verlauf der Woche raus (brauch die Anschlüsse für den Umbau ) > Mora

System 2:
Mora 3 > 2X Eheim 1046 220V > 2X MagiCool MC-Block Copper Rev.2 (Dual-Sockel-Mainboard) > Titan X durch Aquacomputer Kryographics > Mora

Im Verlauf der Woche kommt noch in den Faltserver (System 2) eine zusätzliche Maxwell-Karte mit einem EK-Kühler rein da die 750 Ti hoppsgegangen ist (warte nur noch auf das neue NT).


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Motorfrequenz sollt bei ner AS XT Pro vs. Ultimate ja etwa vergleichbar sein im direkten Vergleich mit den Prozentangaben...oder? 
Hab mir das Setup nun mal angeschaut und sehe da wenig Bemsen außer den beiden CPU Kühlern... 
Aber gut klar: Wenn 2 CPU Kühler drin sind die ordentlich bremsen kann sich das schon auswirken... dennoch meine ich, dass das rein aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus  zu wenig ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> ... und was wenn ich mal so unbedarft fragen darf?
> Bei mir hat die XT Pro wesentlich mehr gebracht wobei da nen 480er oben, nen 280er unten, nen 1080er MoRa drin hängte und ne GPU, ne CPU, RAM, nen Aqauaero und das MB gekühlt wird uns insg. etwa 10 Schnelltrennkupplungen, unzähliche Winkel, nen Filter, nen Durchflussmesser mit drin hängen...



Radiatoren bremsen den FLuss nur unwesentlich. Besonders Kritisch sind Kühler


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Die Motorfrequenz sollt bei ner AS XT Pro vs. Ultimate ja etwa vergleichbar sein im direkten Vergleich mit den Prozentangaben...oder?


 Nein, denn die Skala unterscheidet sich. Im Übrigen hängt der prozenuale Wert afaik von der ermittelten Maximalfrequenz ab und 100Hz schafft auch die ULTIMATE nicht - nicht mal ganz ohne Strömungswiderstand.



chischko schrieb:


> Hab mir das Setup nun mal angeschaut und sehe da wenig Bemsen außer den beiden CPU Kühlern...
> Aber gut klar: Wenn 2 CPU Kühler drin sind die ordentlich bremsen kann  sich das schon auswirken... dennoch meine ich, dass das rein aus dem  Bauchgefühl heraus  zu wenig ist.


Das kann schon sein, dass die zwei Kühler die Kreislaufkennlinie so restriktiv werden lassen. Aber was soll´s, die Pumpe gibt schließlich mehr her und wenn man eine Frequenz findet bei der sie nicht laut ist aber dennoch mehr Durchfluss bringt, spricht nichts dagegen die Pumpe auf dieser Frequenz zu betrieben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wundert mich ein wenig das ihr nichts direkt zu meinem Aufbau sagt da er doch spezieller und nicht ganz optimal ist (zwei einzelne Wakü-Systeme wären besser).


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich kühle zwei Kreisläufe mit meinem Mora 3 9X140 denn ich auf Pro umgebaut habe > zwei Kreisläufe aber das gesamte Kühlwasser kann durch beide Systeme durchfliessen.
> 
> System 1:
> Mora > Auquastream XT Ultra (nicht Ultima) > 1090T durch Heatkiller 3 > Mainboard-Fullcoverkühler von LiquidExtasy > Asus GTX 780 Poseidon >160er Radi (2X80) fliegt aber im Verlauf der Woche raus (brauch die Anschlüsse für den Umbau [emoji14]) > Mora
> ...


----------



## bennySB (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wundert mich ein wenig das ihr nichts direkt zu meinem Aufbau sagt da er doch spezieller und nicht ganz optimal ist (zwei einzelne Wakü-Systeme wären besser).



Naja was soll man sagen? 
Du hast keine Frage gestellt und daher besteht kein Bedarf dir zu helfen. Offensichtlich galt dein post nur dem Sinn Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und da sehe ich ebenso wenig Bedarf drauf zu reagieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, eigentlich nicht.

Mich wundert es nur weil ihr sonst normalerweise auf solche Konstellationen bis jetzt so gut wie immer mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen reagiert habt ob jetzt direkt danach gefragt wurde oder nicht.

Übrigens:
Das Deaktivieren der Option hat die Aquastream Ultra dazu veranlasst ihre andauernden Neustarts zu unterlassen.


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das Deaktivieren der Option hat die Aquastream Ultra dazu veranlasst ihre andauernden Neustarts zu unterlassen.



NA siehste... danach haste ja auch gefragt  
Hättest nach Verbesserungsvorschlägen oder Feedback zu deinem Kreislauf gefragt hättest sich auch ne Antwort bekommen  
Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte!


----------



## Hogan (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schallgedämmte Gehäuse wie z.B. das Phanteks Enthoo Pro bringen nichts für Wakü oder?
Wenn ich jetzt ein Seitenfenster habe, oben nen Radi, vorn Lüfter etc. bleibt ja fast nur noch ein Seitenteil gedämmt. Also rausgeworfenes Geld, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## DOcean (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bringt nichts ist relativ...

Auch bei einem normalen Gehäuse mit vielen Lüftern/Fenstern ist der Sinn der Dämmung fragwürdig...

Aber wenn du ganz unten bist bringt es natürlich noch was...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Dämmung ist nur das i-Tüppfelchen für ein Silentsystem. Es macht die allgemeine Geräuschkulisse auch nur etwas dumpfer und damit für das menschliche Ohr angenehmer. Aber sobald du ein Fenster im Gehäuse hast, macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr. Auch wenn man viele Lüfter hat, wird es Grenzwertig bis Sinnfrei. 
Fractal und Nanoxia Gehäuse machen z.B. nur Sinn, wenn man die oberen Lüfterplätze nicht nutzt, da hier die Lüfter die Geräusche direkt nach draußen abgeben können. 

Aber als generell unnütz, würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. Allerdings haben viele einfach nur Schaumstaoffmatten die nichts nützen, auch wenn die teilweise 1cm dick sind. Das müssen schon richtige Dämmatten sein  Die bieten aber kaum Hersteller tatsächlich in ihren Gehäusen an, weil die auch recht teuer im EK sind.


----------



## brooker (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Bitumenmatten mit Schaum eigentlich in jedem geschlossenem Gehäuse was gebracht haben. Prämisse war dabei, dass die Lüfter mindestens 10 cm ins Innere gesetzt gearbeitet haben und frei arbeiten konnten - sprich nicht direkt an Gehäuse geschraubt. Das selbstklebende Bitumen schluckte den Körperschall des Gehäuses und der grobporige Schaumstoff schaffte für Reflexionen möglichst schlechte Bedingungen. Das gepaart mit einem minimalen Einsatz an Lüfter hat hörbare Verbesserungen gebracht. Die Dämmmatten die ich bisher veröffentlichten arbeitet habe war von bequiet.


----------



## Pumpi (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir bitte mal einer verraten wo ich ein "4Pin Molex 9volt" Kabel bestellen kann. Will meine DDC's runter regeln, finde aber nirgends passende Kabel. Aquatuning bietet mir allen ernstes 1466 Positionen an wenn ich "4Pin Molex 9v" eingebe. Ich glaube bei der Suche und der Übersichtlichkeit der Seite haben die Jungs noch Luft nach oben. Danke...

Ps: "Aqualis 100ml @ DDC" bei 12 Volt geht ja mal garnicht. Die schlechteste Pumpen/Ausgleichsbehälter Kombo die ich je hatte. Ein gegurgel und gerüttel, nicht zum aushalten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

12v auf 9v

Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Und dann noch den hier
Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (12V) 30cm - Schwarz | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen 9V-Adapter im Sinne eine Mod-Kabels, wie du es offenbar suchst gibt es naturgemäß nicht. Kabel-Mods von der Standardverkabelung ausgehend sind nur auf 7V (durch Vertauschung von Masse und 5V-Leitung eines 4Pin-Molex-Steckers) oder auf 8,7V (durch Vertauschung von Masse und 3,3V an einem voll belegten SATA-Stromstecker) möglich. Speziell bei der Letzteren Methode muss jedoch unbedingt geprüft werden, ob die 3,3V Schiene die Pumpenleistung überhaupt verkraftet. Im Regelfall sind derartige Potential-Mods auch nur mit guten Netzteilen problemlos machbar, aber in jedem Fall sollte man sich gut merken was man geändert hat, oder wo der Adapter steckt, denn wenn man ein solches gemoddetes Kabel oder einen entsprechenden Adapter später unbedacht zur Versorgung eines Laufwerks oder eine Festplatte nimmt, kann das unerwartete und unter Umständen unschöne Folgen haben. Im Übrigen ist es aus elektrischer Sicht natürlich eine unsaubere Methode, da die Pumpe dann kein echtes Massepotential mehr sieht. 

Wenn du 9V elektrisch sauber erzeugen willst, kannst du mit einem Leistungswiderstand  in Reihe zur Pumpe in der 12V-Versorgung arbeiten (so wie bei dem von Pelle0095 verlinkten Artikel), aber am Widerstand fällt dann knapp ein Viertel der Nennleistung der Pumpe ab (je  nach Dimensionierung wird er also warm bis heiß). Der verlinkte Adapter dürfte für die Leistung einer DDC-1T oder DDC310 nicht geeignet sein (erst recht nicht für eine DDC-1T+). Diese Widerstands-Adapter sind eher was für einzelne Lüfter (wie auch in der Produkt-Beschriebung erwähnt), da diese keine so hohe Leistung ziehen. Mit einer Pumpe dran brennt voraussichtlich der Widerstand in Nullkommanichts durch. Eine solche Lösung ist nur mit einem Leistungswiderstand machbar der für die abfallende Leistung ausgelegt ist (und wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will kühlt man ihn auch noch extra).

 Besser du besorgst dir  einen ausreichend dimensionierten Stepdown-Wandler wie diesen, mit dem du die 9V oder auch eine andere Spannung zwischen 5V und ca. 11,2V bequem einstellen kannst. Auf 12V kommst du hinter dem Wandler wegen des Voltagedrops nicht mehr ganz.


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut das hier auch Leute richtige Ahnung haben.
Da hab ich wohl falsch beraten.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpi (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke VJoe2max,

leider bin ich ein Elektro DAU und kann die Step Down Platine weder bedienen noch verbauen. Ich hab derzeit die Pumpe per 3 Pin Adapter am Mainboard angeklemmt. Eddy schrieb ja mal vor längerer Zeit das bei modernen ordentlichen Mainboards die Lüfterplätze mit 1 Ampere abgesichert sind. Da ich nur eine einfache DDC habe hab ich es mal am 4Pin Port gewagt. Das funktioniert bei bestimmter Mainboard Einstellung auch recht gut, die Pumpe scheint zuerst eine höhere Anlaufspannung zu kriegen und müsste dann irgendwo bei 7-8 Volt laufen. Ich kann das gehörtechnisch beurteilen  weil ich die Pumpen/AGB Kombi auch an einer einfachen Zalmansteuerung hatte. Leider wurde letztere dann beim Betrieb der Pumpe @ 8Volt sehr heiß (ein spezieller Kühlkörper). Das heißt wäre ich nun mit dem Aqualis zufrieden hätte ich eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Mainboardvariante..... 

Da das Aqualis-DDC Teil aber mMn eher ein Minderperformer ist (nur erträglich bis ~8 Volt) und ich meinen Loop gerne noch erweitern würde (von 9x140x60 auf 18x140x60 passiv), würde ich gerne noch meine zweite hier rumliegende DDC in's Spiel bringen und beide an einem Aquacomputer Dual Aquacover betreiben. Wobei ich mich jetzt frage ob es gesund für mein Mainboard ist wenn ich da jetzt noch eine zweite Pumpe mit dran hänge (an einen weiteren Lüfterport) oder ob ich nicht lieber irgendeine andere hardwaretechnische Plug/Play Lösung finden sollte die mir die Pumpen wenn nötig auf circa 9 Volt drosseln können ?


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

div. Lüftersteuerung auf dem Markt können das, auch mit 2 Pumpen dran...

Aquaero und so weiter...

Stepdown anschließen ist auch nicht so schwer:
IN: -> 12V vom Netzteil (gelbe Ader)
GND: -> GND von NT (schwarze Ader) und GND von der Pumpe (meist auch schwarz) bzw. IN- -> schw von NT und OUT- schw von der Pumpe
OUT: Eingang von der Pumpe (meist rot)


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie DOcean schon sagt: Einen Stepdown-Wandler in Betrieb zu nehmen ist nichts Kompliziertes .

Auch wenn Eddy das behauptet hat würde ich grundsätzlich davon absehen DDC-Pumpen direkt am Board zu betreiben! Nicht umsonst werden die Pumpen nicht mit 3Pin-Anschlüssen ab Werk ausgeliefert, sondern mit 4Pon-Molex-Steckern für´s Netzteil. Die Drehzahl lässt sich hingegen problemlos über´s Board überwachen - denn über das Tachokabel fließt kein Strom. Für den Betrieb direkt am Board sind die DDCs eigentlich zu stromhungrig und obwohl der Betriebsstrom einer DDC-1T(10W) zwar unter 1A liegt, kann der Anlaufstrom der Pumpe locker höher als 1A werden (wenn auch nur kurzzeitig). Mit einer DDC-1T (10W) klappt es zwar trotzdem häufig ohne Schäden am Board, aber das ist einfach keine sichere Lösung. Sollte die Pumpe mal aus irgendeinem mechanischen Grund blockieren ist die Chance sehr hoch, dass dir der Lüfteranschluss, wenn nicht das ganze Board abraucht. Mit einer DDC-1T+ (18W) sollte man das btw auf keinen Fall versuchen. Sicher über die Belastbarkeit der Lüfteranschlüsse kann man sich im Übrigen auch nicht bei jedem Board und auch nicht für jeden vorhandenen Anschluss sein, sofern es nicht explizit im Handbuch angegeben ist. Wobei 4pin-PWM-Lüfteranschlüsse da unkritischer sind, da sie ohnehin nur 12V bereitstellen können und dementsprechend kein Wandler dazwischen hängt der stromseitig limitieren kann - da limitieren nur die Leiterbahnen, die von Fall zu Fall bei manchen Lüfteranschlüssen aber auch zu dünn sein können (was aber selten ist). 

Da du eine über 3 Pin an einen PWM-Lüfteranschluss angeklemmte DDC aus o. g. Gründen in der Regel nicht übers Board steuern kannst, sofern das Board an dem Lüfteranschluss nicht zusätzlich eine Spannungsregelung bietet (was recht selten und dann auch meist kritisch bezüglich der Belastung ist), muss dich entweder dein Gehör täuschen, oder du missinterpretierst das normale Anlaufgeräusch einer DDC bei 12V. Einen 12V-Startboost wie ein Aquaero oder ein poweradjust kann das Board mit größter Sicherheit nicht bereitstellen. Mir ist zumindest kein aktuelles Board bekannt, was dazu in der Lage wäre - zumindest nicht über Spannung. Über PWM ist das was anderes, aber du hast ja keine PWM-Pumpe. 
Wenn du wissen willst mit welcher Spannung die Pumpe tatsächlich arbeitet, und es nicht explizit einstellen kannst, muss du die Spannung im Betrieb messen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich eine analoge DDC-1T an einem 4Pin-PWM-Anschluss eines Mainboards in irgendeiner Weise steuern lässt, sprich mit geringerer Spannung betreiben lässt, ist jedoch wie gesagt äußerst gering, und sollte dein Board eins der wenigen sein, die eine zusätzliche Spannungsregelung bieten, würde ich mir auf jeden Fall Sorgen um´s Board machen, sofern das Handbuch da nicht explizite Werte angibt die das zulassen.  

Wenn eine DDC die fest an einem AB montiert ist lauter zu Werke geht als einzeln, hat das im Übrigen oft auch einfach mit fehlender Entkopplung zu tun . 

Eine Plug and Play-Lösung, die zwei DDC-1T Pumpen mit 9V (oder einer anderen Spannung) versorgen kann, wäre neben einem Aquaero z. B. ein poweradjust 3. Es bietet bis zu 2,5A Ausgangsleistung (für zwei Pumpen-Y-Kabel verwenden) und du kannst einen 12V-Start-Boost einstellen, damit die Pumpen z. B. auch beim Dauerbetrieb mit 8V oder gar 7V noch sicher anspringen. Allerdings würde ich bei Belastung mit zwei Pumpen auch gleich noch den Passiv-Kühler für das Modul dazu bestellen (gibt´s auch in rot).


----------



## illousion (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, dass über das Tachosignal gar kein Strom fließt? 

Aber um mal ernst zu werden: Ich finde deine Antworten echt super, es ist unglaublich toll wie du allen hier hilfst und es ist unglaublich lehrreich deine Antworten zu lesen, danke dafür


----------



## alm0st (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist vorgestern was sau blödes passiert: hab am Vorabend den PC beim runterfahren abwürgen müssen, weil er sich komplett aufgehangen hat. An nächsten Tage gewohnt PC gestartet, bischen gesurft und mich dann für ne Runde CS:GO entschieden. Irgendwann fällt mir auf dass unterm Schreibtisch eine Mordshitze herrscht. Also auf den Desktop, Temperatur checken: CPU bei 81° und die GPU bei 65°  Aquasuite aufgemacht und siehe da: Pumpe 0%, Lüfter 0% und Wassertemp bei satten 46°    Ich wär fast aus den Latschen gekippt. Beim hochfahren hab ich nichts gemerkt weil die Pumpe gedämmt ist und mit 7,8V läuft und die Lüfter im IDLE auch irgendwo bei 4,5V so gut wie geräuschlos geregelt sind.
Alles erstmal auf Anschlag gedreht und innerhalb von 60 Sekunden war wieder alles auf normaler Betriebstemperatur. Gott sei Dank wars bloß CS:GO, so dass die Temperaturen nicht gleich komplett durch die Decke gegangen sind


----------



## Hogan (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Mir ist vorgestern was sau blödes passiert: hab am Vorabend den PC beim runterfahren abwürgen müssen, weil er sich komplett aufgehangen hat. An nächsten Tage gewohnt PC gestartet, bischen gesurft und mich dann für ne Runde CS:GO entschieden. Irgendwann fällt mir auf dass unterm Schreibtisch eine Mordshitze herrscht. Also auf den Desktop, Temperatur checken: CPU bei 81° und die GPU bei 65°  Aquasuite aufgemacht und siehe da: Pumpe 0%, Lüfter 0% und Wassertemp bei satten 46°    Ich wär fast aus den Latschen gekippt. Beim hochfahren hab ich nichts gemerkt weil die Pumpe gedämmt ist und mit 7,8V läuft und die Lüfter im IDLE auch irgendwo bei 4,5V so gut wie geräuschlos geregelt sind.
> Alles erstmal auf Anschlag gedreht und innerhalb von 60 Sekunden war wieder alles auf normaler Betriebstemperatur. Gott sei Dank wars bloß CS:GO, so dass die Temperaturen nicht gleich komplett durch die Decke gegangen sind



Was für Radiatoren nutzt du und wie sieht so die normale Temperatur aus?

CSGO ist wirklich nicht so anspruchsvoll, selbst bei mir wird das System bei weitem nicht ausgereizt.


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



alm0st schrieb:


> Mir ist vorgestern was sau blödes passiert: hab am Vorabend den PC beim runterfahren abwürgen müssen, weil er sich komplett aufgehangen hat. An nächsten Tage gewohnt PC gestartet, bischen gesurft und mich dann für ne Runde CS:GO entschieden. Irgendwann fällt mir auf dass unterm Schreibtisch eine Mordshitze herrscht. Also auf den Desktop, Temperatur checken: CPU bei 81° und die GPU bei 65°  Aquasuite aufgemacht und siehe da: Pumpe 0%, Lüfter 0% und Wassertemp bei satten 46°    Ich wär fast aus den Latschen gekippt. Beim hochfahren hab ich nichts gemerkt weil die Pumpe gedämmt ist und mit 7,8V läuft und die Lüfter im IDLE auch irgendwo bei 4,5V so gut wie geräuschlos geregelt sind.
> Alles erstmal auf Anschlag gedreht und innerhalb von 60 Sekunden war wieder alles auf normaler Betriebstemperatur. Gott sei Dank wars bloß CS:GO, so dass die Temperaturen nicht gleich komplett durch die Decke gegangen sind



Die Frage ist eher *wieso *hat deine Pumpe nicht reagiert und wieso sind deine Lüfter nicht angesprungen???   ... in der AS was falsch geregelt? Anschluss vergessen? Kreislauf dicht?


----------



## Pumpi (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Plug & Play für 2 DDC's :

NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

?


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du nehmen, 30W pro Kanal sind schon sehr viel. Die Laings aber an unterschiedlichen Kanälen anschließen. Da ich die Kühlung der Steuerung nicht wirklich erkennen kann, vielleicht mal auf die Mosfets achten, dass die nicht zu heiß werden.


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der/das poweradjust3 hat für fast den gleichen Preis deutlich mehr Features

ein Stepdown ist billiger und bietet das gleiche was das Ding bietet

nur halt nicht als 6 Kanal aber das ist ja auch nicht gefordert...


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zweifellos alles richtig, ich wollte ihm nur verdeutlichen, dass es mit seiner Steuerung auch ohne Probleme geht  Ich würde auch immer selbst basteln, da zahlt man ja nur Cents teilweise, aber das kann/mag nicht jeder.


----------



## Pumpi (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Rest der Lüftersteuerung kann ich auch gut gebrauchen. 5 von 6 Ports werden sicherlich belegt sein. Und das Ihr gerne bastelt und dabei spart glaub ich Euch gern. Ich bastel nicht gern, schon weil ich es nicht so gut kann, deshalb frägte ich auch nach was simplen. Aber trotzdem danke für die Ausführungen, ich lern hier immer gern was....


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wenn dir das Gerät gefällt und du wirklich fast alle Kanäle brauchst, dann nimm sie natürlich


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder lieber gleich Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany der kann auch paar Lüfter (und Pumpen) und ist regelbar und erweiterbar...


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero wäre natürlich immer die beste Wahl, wenn man die zusätzlichen Features auch nutzen kann/möchte.


----------



## alm0st (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Was für Radiatoren nutzt du und wie sieht so die normale Temperatur aus?CSGO ist wirklich nicht so anspruchsvoll, selbst bei mir wird das System bei weitem nicht ausgereizt.


Hab nen Nova 1080. Sonst hab ich unter Last konstant 30° Wassertemp (Lüfterregler so drauf ausgelegt).  Man muss aber dazu sagen dass bei mir im Wohnzimmer gestern den ganzen Tag die Sonne reingeknallt hat und ich schon gute 28° Zimmertemperatur hatte.@chischkoSystem hab ich so seit Anfang am April am laufen, hab damals bloß die Schnellkupplungen gewechselt und mal das Wasser gewechselt. Dicht ist soweit alles. Ich schätze mal die AS hats aus dem Autostart gehauen, nachdem ich den Rechner abgewürgt hab.


----------



## Pumpi (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus dem Autostart raus gehauen ...  Deshalb keepe ich es simple, da haut sich nichts raus.

Das Aquero kostet mit Kühler doppelt so viel wie die Lüftersteuerung und bringt Funktionen mit die ich nicht brauche. Ganz davon ab das ich mich auch nicht stundenlang in Software einarbeiten möchte.

Ich sorge einfach für reichlich Radiatorfläche, Pumpleistung, Entkoppelung und ein gutes Raumklima. Da brauche ich den Durchfluss, die Mondscheinphase oder die Wassertemp nicht kennen.

Meine GPU läuft bei 52 Grad, sagt Afterburner, mehr muss ich nicht wissen....


----------



## brooker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... die AS ist doch über das interne "Bios" gesteuert und braucht keinen Autostart oder die AquaSuite, oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok also jetzt startet wieder alles normal und die Einstellungen sind auch wieder da bzw. die AS ist auch wieder von Anfang an da, oder?


----------



## alm0st (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke durch den Hardreset hat es den Speicher gelöscht und deshalb sollte ja sonst die Aquasuite im Autostart die Daten wieder laden. So könnte ichs mir erklären, da ich sonst in der Hinsicht noch nie Probleme hatte.Läuft jetzt wieder alles einwandfrei.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht ist das Aquaero einfach nicht richtig hochgefahren oder weiß der Geier, je komplexer diese Geräte immer werden, desto mehr kann schief gehen. Ein kurzer Reset am Gerät hätte sicher schon geholfen, aber das macht sich im verbauten Zustand meist suboptimal 

Edit: oder so. Aber legt das Aquaero nicht bei Speicherlöschung überall 100% an?


----------



## Kiryu (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieser Moment in dem man merkt, dass man nicht zwei 90° Anschlüsse, sondern zwei 90° Verbinder bestellt hat 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## _maxe (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann wer was zu diesem Gehäuse hier sagen?
Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde gerne vom großen Tower auf was kleineres Umsteigen und beim nächsten Hardwareupdate mich auch an OC versuchen.
Dort würde dann wahrscheinlich auch auf eine Wasserkühlung gesetzt werden.


----------



## illousion (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



_maxe schrieb:


> Kann wer was zu diesem Gehäuse hier sagen?
> Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich würde gerne vom großen Tower auf was kleineres Umsteigen und beim nächsten Hardwareupdate mich auch an OC versuchen.
> Dort würde dann wahrscheinlich auch auf eine Wasserkühlung gesetzt werden.



Wieso nicht gleich mini itx? 

Du wirst halt in kleineren Gehäusen immer relativ wenig Platz für Radiatoren haben, deswegen wirst du bei OC warscheinlich schnell ans Limit der Kühlleistung stoßen (kommt aber wohlgemerkt auf deine Hardware an), oder einen externen Radiator benutzen :/


----------



## JakPol (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ja seit dem release des neuen AGB von WATERCOOL plötzlich Träume von ner komplett kompletten externen Wasserkühlung. Also kleines Gehäuse (ITX oder mATX) mit den Kühlblöcken und komplett Lüfterlos, Dazu nen MO-RA mit daran befestigtem AGB/Pumpe, und den aquaero könnte man im Prinzip auch noch am MO-RA befestigen, spart die Kabelwege. Auf dem Schreibtisch nur noch so ne kleine Zwergenkiste, und alles andere irgendwo unten hübsch versteckt.


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... da kann ich was anbieten. Poste morgen mal Bilder von meinem MORA-MOD. Da ist Platz für ne Pumpe und AGB.


----------



## IssaP (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JakPol: Genauso geht es mir auch. Falls du auf der Suche nach Gehäusen bist sind meine Kandidaten bisher: In Win 901, NCase M1, DAN A4-SFX und das EVGA Hadron.


----------



## BlackAcetal (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Coolermaster Mastercase 5 pro is auch ganz gut für Wasserkühlung. Finde ich mit meinem beschränkten Wissen.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heut bin ich mit meiner ersten Wakü fertig geworden, bei 30grad Zimmer Temperatur war das ein echter Akt, das Ganze hat mich 7H aufgehalten aber doch froh das es läuft . 

Die Temperaturen ist echt brachial, habe zum testen kurz Titanfall gestartet: 

Luft: 
CPU 60-65grad bei 70% Lüfter Auslastung 
GPU 80-93grad bei 100% Lüfter Auslastung (Karte Taktet sich schon runter) 

(Extrem lauter PC) 

Wasser: 
CPU 38-41Grad 
GPU 39-45Grad 

(Unhörbar) 


Das die Temperaturen unter Last so extrem niedrig sind und stabil das haut mich weg und das so leise, man muss dazu sagen das ich auch ein MoRa2 pro benutze  

So bin ich für meine erste Wakü Umbau wirklich zufrieden, ein Problem hätte ichdoch noch, 
Undzwar wenn ich den Schlauch vom CPU Kühler bewege kommt Tröpfchen weise Wasser raus, bei den anderen Tüllen nicht, ich benutze tullen ohne schraub Verschluss,sprich Schlauch auf Tülle fertig. Beim montieren dachte ich schon das es sich Rechen könnte, kann ich da irgendwas machen dass der Schlauch irgendwie festgehalten wird ? Auf Spannung ist er nicht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du mit Schlauchschellen befestigen 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich hab ja seit dem release des neuen AGB von WATERCOOL plötzlich Träume von ner komplett kompletten externen Wasserkühlung. Also kleines Gehäuse (ITX oder mATX) mit den Kühlblöcken und komplett Lüfterlos, Dazu nen MO-RA mit daran befestigtem AGB/Pumpe, und den aquaero könnte man im Prinzip auch noch am MO-RA befestigen, spart die Kabelwege. Auf dem Schreibtisch nur noch so ne kleine Zwergenkiste, und alles andere irgendwo unten hübsch versteckt.



Das ist mein Plan 
Habe den Cubitek Cube mini und will den bei mir über dem mittleren Bildschirm stehen haben (allerdings 2 Lüfter rein setzen und runter regeln, das Mainboard wird danken) und Aquaero, Pumpe, AGB, Mora unterm Schreibtisch hängen haben 

scheitert nur gerade ein wenig an der Zeit das Projekt anzupacken :/


----------



## _maxe (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wieso nicht gleich mini itx?
> 
> Du wirst halt in kleineren Gehäusen immer relativ wenig Platz für Radiatoren haben, deswegen wirst du bei OC warscheinlich schnell ans Limit der Kühlleistung stoßen (kommt aber wohlgemerkt auf deine Hardware an), oder einen externen Radiator benutzen :/


Danke für die Antwort.
Auf dem Bild sieht man ja das ein Radiator ins Case passt.
Denke das ist ein 240er Radiator.

Da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne, was kann man mit einem Radiator der so eine 
größe hat denn ca. bei niedriger Lautstärke kühl halten? 

i5-6600k + Mittelklasse GPU (beides übertaktet)?


----------



## chischko (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPU+GPU @OC mit nem 240er auch noch leise zu kühlen ist eigentlich unmöglich... 
Da wirste nur mit ner externen Lösung kühl und leise werden.


----------



## illousion (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit oc wirds schwer, da bräuchtest du doch eher 2 240er..


----------



## _maxe (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> CPU+GPU @OC mit nem 240er auch noch leise zu kühlen ist eigentlich unmöglich...
> Da wirste nur mit ner externen Lösung kühl und leise werden.





illousion schrieb:


> Mit oc wirds schwer, da bräuchtest du doch eher 2 240er..



Okay danke euch beiden. 

Dann wirds wohl doch was größeres oder eben extern irgendwo was hinstellen.

Aber ist ja alles auch noch Wunschdenken


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir mal eine Wakü zusammengestellt für meinen PC. Gekühlt werden soll ein i7 4770K und eine Asus R9 290X (OC). Die CPU läuft auf Standardtakt.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Vielleicht kann mal jemand drüber schauen ob das so okay ist und ob was optimiert werden könnte. Die 3 140er Lüfter sind leider recht teuer, alternativ würde ich den Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (PWM) nehmen, allerdings ist der scheinbar an den Seiten offen (Schriftzug "Enermax"), oder täuscht das?


PS: Warum bekomm ich eigentlich keine Benachrichtigung wenns hier neue Posts gibt?


----------



## Nachty (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bleib bei den Eloops die sind besser


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja klar sind die besser, aber auch mehr als doppelt so teuer. Da komm ich auf knapp 75€ im Ggegensatz zu 36€ für die Enermax. Das ist der einzige Kritikpunkt.
Ich hab schon einen 120er Eloop verbaut und den hört man echt überhaupt nicht, geile Teile...


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ja klar sind die besser, aber auch mehr als doppelt so teuer. Da komm ich auf knapp 75€ im Ggegensatz zu 36€ für die Enermax. Das ist der einzige Kritikpunkt.
> Ich hab schon einen 120er Eloop verbaut und den hört man echt überhaupt nicht, geile Teile...



Einige im Forum haben schon geschrieben, dass sie einfach nen Klebe/Tesa Streifen über das ENERMAX geklebt haben und es war auch okay.


----------



## Nachty (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für push Betrieb ist das egal nur pull sollte man die zukleben, hab auch Enermax Lüfter hier liegen die haben haben leider dieses schöne PWM klackern und leise sind die leider auch nicht


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann werd ich wohl in den sauren aber leisen Apfel beißen und die Eloops nehmen. Was sagt ihr zum Rest meiner Zusammenstellung (Warenkorb weiter oben)?


----------



## the_leon (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch die NB PK-PS nehmen sind genauso gut wie die Eloop. (Und dichten komplett ab)
Als Pumpe würde ich eine D5 der Aquastream vorziehen und sie evtl direkt am Eisbecher montieren wenn das bei dir passt.
Sonst ein passenden Top wie die Eisdecke oder Heatkiller.


----------



## Thaurial (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die NB PK-PS nehmen sind genauso gut wie die Eloop. (Und dichten komplett ab)
> Als Pumpe würde ich eine D5 der Aquastream vorziehen und sie evtl direkt am Eisbecher montieren wenn das bei dir passt.
> Sonst ein passenden Top wie die Eisdecke oder Heatkiller.



sehe ich ähnlich - gute Lüfter gehn auch noch billiger, aber die PK-PS sind quasi die standard Empfehlung

Der CPU Kühler gefällt mir persönlich nicht. Wenn man was sparen will würde ich den hier nehmen:
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fur Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1151/1150/775, G1/4 | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn es Top-Aktuell sein soll diesen hier:
Watercool HEATKILLER(R) IV BASIC (INTEL processor) ACETAL | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder als PRO
Watercool HEATKILLER(R) IV PRO (INTEL processor) ACETAL CLEAN | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Caseking gibt es die Lüfter ein bisschen billiger 
noiseblocker b 14 ps - Google-Suche

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Für push Betrieb ist das egal nur pull sollte man die zukleben,


Ist es nicht genau andersrum, da sie im Pull ohne den seitlichen Tesa/Klebestreifen nicht genug Druck aufbauen könne, da die Luft einfach durch den Rahmen wieder entweichen kann? Oder hab ich da gerade nen Denkfehler?


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zwar null Erfahrung mit den Teilen, aber genauso dachte ich mir das auch gerade


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte keine dc5, die aquastream xt gefällt mir da besser.
Die Lüfter sollten idealerweise PWM haben, da kann ich besser Regeln.

Welchen anderen CPU Kühler wäre empfehlenswert?


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist so ziemlich egal was du für einen Kühler nimmst, die liegen schon seit Jahren fast gleich auf. Nimm den, der dir am besten gefällt oder am wenigsten kostet.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühler unterscheiden sich wirklich nur um 1-2 Grad und im durchfluss. Tests sind sich aber in dem Sinne einig das der Heatkiller IV Pro wohl die derzeitige Speerspitze ist


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Heatkiller IV ist aber auch recht teuer, außer die Acryl-variante....


chischko schrieb:


> Ist es nicht genau andersrum, da sie im Pull ohne  den seitlichen Tesa/Klebestreifen nicht genug Druck aufbauen könne, da  die Luft einfach durch den Rahmen wieder entweichen kann? Oder hab ich  da gerade nen Denkfehler?


Ich denke mal im Pullbetrieb hat man mehr Leistungs-/Durchsatzverlust als im Pushbetrieb. Der Luftwiederstand der Lamellen ist sicher größer als der der Schlitze am und unterm Lüfter. Beim Push / Blasen wird die Luft von der freiliegenden Seite angesaugt und durch die Lamellen gedrückt. Wenns hier "undicht" ist wirkt sich das nicht ganz so negativ aus, ist aber trotzdem nicht ideal.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... grundsätzlich ist es ratsam alle Lüfter auf Radis so zu installieren, dass der erzeugte Luftstrom zu 100% durch die Lamellen strömt. Schon ein einfaches Dichtband oder Tesa-Film dichtet den Übergang zwischen Lüfter und Radi ab und man erreicht das Optimum an Leistung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab jetzt meine DC12-220 gegen eine VPP655 + Watercool HEATKILLER getauscht. Das Ding geht ab wie Schmidts Katze , aber doch etwas laut. Kann mir jmd etwas zur Geräuschreduzierung empfehlen?

Und welche Radis sind besser, die dünneren oder die dickeren?


----------



## Thaurial (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt meine DC12-220 gegen eine VPP655 + Watercool HEATKILLER getauscht. Das Ding geht ab wie Schmidts Katze , aber doch etwas laut. Kann mir jmd etwas zur Geräuschreduzierung empfehlen?
> 
> Und welche Radis sind besser, die dünneren oder die dickeren?




zu 1:
nicht auf 12v laufen lassen? 

Wieviel  Liter/Stunde hast du denn?

zu2:
kommt auf die Lüfter und Drehzahl an. Langsame Lüfter -> dünne Radiatoren


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch 12V lagen immer an. Aber mit der Zeit hat die um die 5min gebraucht um überhaupt anzulaufen, und das Wasser war so langsam, das hätte man zählen können. Mit der VPP rotiert das dermaßen, dass ich zuerst dachte, da fliegt gleich ne Schelle ab
Für die genaue Fördermenge bräuchte ich erst ein Durchflussensor, aber von dem was sich im AGB abspielt würde ich sagen, locker das 3fache im Vgl zur DC12.

Und als Lüfter habe ich mom noch Enermax T.B. Silence (die alles andere als Silence sind), werde diese gegen Nanoxia Lüfter tauschen, auch wenn das keine optimalen Radilüfter sind. Solange meine R290 die 70°C nicht überschreitet, ist alles i.O


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Und welche Radis sind besser, die dünneren oder die dickeren?



Es kommt drauf an worauf du hinaus willst. 
Dicke Radis haben mehr Oberfläche und dadurch Kühlleistung, aber auch mehr Luftwiederstand, so dass die Lüfter mehr Druck bringen müssen und schlussendlich lauter sind. Meist sind höhere Drehzahlen von nöten.
Bei dünnen Radis (~30mm) verhält es sich genau umgekehrt. Etwas weniger Kühlleistung aber dafür weniger Luftwiederstand. Dadurch kann man langsam drehende Lüfter nutzen. 
Man muss in etwa wissen wie viel Kühlleistung benötigt wird. Bei nem SLI-Gespann + CPU ist ein 360er oder 420er Radi mit 30mm Stärke sicherlich etwas überfordert, bzw. unterdimensioniert.

Wenn es das Gehäuse hergibt sollte man Radis für 3, idealerweise 4 Lüfter verbauen, und dafür möglichst flache mit 30mm wie den  Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm. Den werd ich mir auch zulegen. Da hat man noch genug Fläche und kann langsam drehende Lüfter nutzen. 

Kleiner Tip noch: Kauft euch online im PCGH-Shop das Sonderheft zu Wakü. Ist zwar nicht mehr so aktuell aber die 4€ kann man investieren ehe man nen teueren Fehlkauf bei den Komponenten in Kauf nimmt.
Wissen ist Macht!


----------



## Bambusbar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

hat eigentlich schon mal einer n Aquacomputer Gigant 'auseinander' genommen (also die Delrin-Blöcke oben und unten abmontiert) und kann mir sagen, wie es da so aussieht?


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt meine DC12-220 gegen eine VPP655 + Watercool HEATKILLER getauscht. Das Ding geht ab wie Schmidts Katze , aber doch etwas laut. Kann mir jmd etwas zur Geräuschreduzierung empfehlen?
> 
> Und welche Radis sind besser, die dünneren oder die dickeren?



Wieviel RPM läuft deine D5? Bei einem normalen Kreislauf reichen 1800-2400 rpm locker aus 

Dünne Radis sind zu bevorzugen, bei langsamen Lüftern und wenn man nicht Push/pull fährt


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schätze auf max. Bin jedenfalls geflasht, gut die Kombi ist 3x so teuer wie die DC, aber so gut, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat eigentlich schon mal einer n Aquacomputer Gigant 'auseinander' genommen (also die Delrin-Blöcke oben und unten abmontiert) und kann mir sagen, wie es da so aussieht?



Ich habe ihn beim Test nicht demontiert, mir aber die gleiche Frage gestellt.
Antwort von Aqua Computer im Anhang.


----------



## Bambusbar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool, danke dir Torsten 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind da ja ein paar Dichtungsgummis im Einsatz, die dafür sorgen das der Delrin-Block und die Edelstahlplatte wo die Kupferrrohe dran montiert sind, dicht ist.
Und auf der unteren Platte noch ein paar Dichtungsgummis (?) um die Fließrichtungen gegen sich selbst abzudichten.

Heißt, wenn  der Gigant undicht ist,  könnte man mal gucken ob die Gummis alle in Ordnung sind und richtig liegen, oder?


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekomme ich auf den Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO ACRYL diese Primochill Revolver Fittings 13mm ( 13/10 ) ?


----------



## illousion (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich auf den Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO ACRYL diese Primochill Revolver Fittings 13mm ( 13/10 ) ?






Caseking schrieb:


> Freunde größerer Anschlusssysteme werden sich über den erhöhten Abstand zwischen den beiden G1/4-Zoll-Anschlussgewinden freuen, der nun 25 mm beträgt. Damit ist der Heatkiller IV Pro für Intel zu allen gängigen Anschlusstypen kompatibel, bis hin zu 19/13 und 16/10 mm OD/ID.



Ich habe leider keine genauen Maße der Revolver Fittings gefunden, aber glaube nciht, dass die einen höheren Außendurchmesser haben als 19/13mm Fittings.


----------



## acidburn1811 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte mir die Beschreibung durchgelesen, nur auf den Bildern sieht es doch ein wenig " eng " aus trotz der Beschreibung.  Leider hab ich keine 13/10 schraubtüllem  zum vergleichen mehr da und könnte es auch nur mit ein Zollstock +/ - messen, wenn es hier wem weiter hilft. Möchte mein Projekt in eins Durchziehen und nicht noch Tagelang aufn Kühler warten ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Heißt, wenn  der Gigant undicht ist,  könnte man mal gucken ob die Gummis alle in Ordnung sind und richtig liegen, oder?



Wenn man die Radiatoren selbst ausschließen kann, ja.


----------



## JakPol (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



acidburn1811 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich auf den Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO ACRYL diese Primochill Revolver Fittings 13mm ( 13/10 ) ?


Ja, definitiv.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Cool, danke dir Torsten
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind da ja ein paar Dichtungsgummis im Einsatz, die dafür sorgen das der Delrin-Block und die Edelstahlplatte wo die Kupferrrohe dran montiert sind, dicht ist.
> Und auf der unteren Platte noch ein paar Dichtungsgummis (?) um die Fließrichtungen gegen sich selbst abzudichten.
> ...



Eine Hauptdichtung außen und Querdichtungen um die Fließrichtung zu regeln, genau. Ob diese einzeln vorliegen oder ob Aqua Computer eine große Dichtung am Stück fertigt, weiß ich nicht. Zusätzlich gibt es zumindest bei den AMS meiner Erinnerung nach einen Dichtring, der jedes einzelne Rohr gegenüber der Edelstahlendplatte abdichtet. Ob Aqua Computer beim Gigant diese gegen eine größere, gemeinsame Platte für alle vier Module ersetzt oder ob es zusätzlich noch eine Dichtigung zwischem der Edelstahlabdeckung von Boden/Deckel und einer weiterhin vorhandene AMS-Endplatte an den Radiatormodulen gibt, müsste man überprüfen.
Auf alle Fälle gibt es sehr, sehr viele Dichtungen und in Anbetracht des Kaufpreises würde ich kurz bei Aqua Computer anfragen, wie im Falle eines möglichen Fertigungsfehler vorzugehen ist.


----------



## Callet (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo! 
Hat eigendlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem C1000 von Thermaltake gesammelt?
Ich wollte Klare PETG Rohre mit weißer Flüssigkeit kombinieren, aber die Auswahl scheint ja sehr begrenzt zu sein. In Bezug auf die Mayhems Farben bin ich dank dem ganzen Gerede von wegen Haltbarkeit und Schäden an der WaKü etwas verunsichert.
Grüßle


----------



## KillercornyX (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetz meine erste Wakü bei Aquatuning bestellt, jetzt heißt es gespannt warten...
Hat jemand noch Tips für den ersten Einbau? Hab schon das Wakü-Sonderheft gelesen, da wurde das durchspülen empfohlen. Werd ich auch machen...


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz meine erste Wakü bei Aquatuning bestellt, jetzt heißt es gespannt warten...
> Hat jemand noch Tips für den ersten Einbau? Hab schon das Wakü-Sonderheft gelesen, da wurde das durchspülen empfohlen. Werd ich auch machen...



Wo wohnst Du? Evtl. gibt's ja hier jemanden, der auch WaKüs macht bzw. gibt es sicher einige (inkl. mir) Die dir anbieten via Skype (o.Ä.) zu helfen wenn Du es dort postest.


----------



## nikon87 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz meine erste Wakü bei Aquatuning bestellt, jetzt heißt es gespannt warten...
> Hat jemand noch Tips für den ersten Einbau? Hab schon das Wakü-Sonderheft gelesen, da wurde das durchspülen empfohlen. Werd ich auch machen...


Ich denke das wichtigste ist einfach dass du dir genug Zeit nimmst und lieber dreimal kontrollierst ob alles korrekt sitzt und angeschlossen ist bevor du dich ans Befüllen machst. An eine Möglichkeit den Kreislauf bei Bedarf leeren zu können hast du gedacht? Wird gerne (auch in Ratgebern) vergessen und irgendwann steht man dann blöd da. Ansonsten eben die allgemeinen Tipps wie Durchspülen oder alles mit Küchenpapier auslegen beim ersten Befüllen und Testen usw, die du ja aber offenbar schon kennst. Ich hab mir auch ewig Gedanken gemacht vor dem ersten Ein-/Zusammenbau einer WaKü, war dann aber doch einfacher als gedacht wenn man sie vorher entsprechend gut geplant hat. Oder du schaust mal in den von chiscko verlinkten Thread.

Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall...


----------



## KillercornyX (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du? Evtl. gibt's ja hier jemanden,  der auch WaKüs macht bzw. gibt es sicher einige (inkl. mir) Die dir  anbieten via Skype (o.Ä.) zu helfen wenn Du es dort postest.



Danke, direkte Hilfe benötige ich an sich nicht. Ich bin gelernter IT-SE und baue seit reichlich 15 Jahren meine (und fremde) PCs zusammen. Es mangelt nicht an den entsprechenden handwerklichen Fähigkeiten , aber danke für den Link. Falls ich doch mal spezielle Hilfe brauch kann ich dort schauen.



nikon87 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wichtigste ist einfach dass du dir genug Zeit nimmst und lieber dreimal kontrollierst ob alles korrekt sitzt und angeschlossen ist bevor du dich ans Befüllen machst. An eine Möglichkeit den Kreislauf bei Bedarf leeren zu können hast du gedacht? Wird gerne (auch in Ratgebern) vergessen und irgendwann steht man dann blöd da. Ansonsten eben die allgemeinen Tipps wie Durchspülen oder alles mit Küchenpapier auslegen beim ersten Befüllen und Testen usw, die du ja aber offenbar schon kennst. Ich hab mir auch ewig Gedanken gemacht vor dem ersten Ein-/Zusammenbau einer WaKü, war dann aber doch einfacher als gedacht wenn man sie vorher entsprechend gut geplant hat. Oder du schaust mal in den von chiscko verlinkten Thread.
> 
> Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall...



Auslass ist eingeplant: hab ein T-Stück plus Kugelhahn und Verschlussstopfen mitbestellt.
Womit sollte man eigentlich Durchspülen? Reicht normales Wasser und nachspülen mit destiliertem? Oder kann auch etwas Spüli rein? Hab auch gelesen dass man den Radi mit (kochend) heißem Wasser durchspülen sollte, damit sich Lötrückstände usw. lösen können.


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ich spüle immer mit heißem Wasser, danach weiche ich über Nacht in Silit Bang ein und spüle danach nochmals. Bisher war nach dieser Maßnahme der Filter immer sauber!


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radis auf jeden Fall spülen, aber natürlich noch vor dem Einbau, sonst verteilst du ja alles im Kreislauf. Es gab hier ml ne Anleitung dazu, vllt findet du die ja. Besorge dir am Besten Cilit Bang Fettlöser, bissl einwirken lassen und dann einfach ausspülen (hab ich immer direkt am Wasserhahn gemacht).

Kühler einfach mit Wasser spülen, oder im Idealfall (wenn möglich) aufschrauben und rein schauen. Manchmal hängen da noch Kupferspäne oder sonstiges drinnen.


----------



## Rousi (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem ausspülen/säubern schwört irgendwie jeder auf eine andere Methode oder Mittel  

Ich hatte meinen neuen Radiator (EK-CoolStream PE 360) einfach mit destilliertem Wasser aus dem Baumarkt durchgespült um kleine Teilchen und Rückstände zu entfernen.

Habe dazu in eine saubere Schüssel dest. Wasser geschüttet und dann mit Hilfe einer großen Spritze in den Radiator gefüllt. Ports mit den Fingern "verstopft" und dann gemächlich hin und her geschwenkt. Das "dreckige" Wasser wurde dann in einen Waschkübel oder andere Schüssel geschüttet und auf Rückstände/Partikel geprüft.
Hab den kompletten Kanister dest. Wasser (5 Liter) durchgespült - auch wenn keine Partikel oder Verunreinigungen mehr zu sehen waren.

Ich kann so eine Spritze (100ml) wirklich empfehlen! Gibt es für 2-3€ in der Apotheke und vereinfacht das Befüllen.
Das Ausspülen kann man so gemütlich im Wohnzimmer vor dem TV machen - ein oder zwei Handtücher um Spritzer gleich aufzuwischen sind auch ganz hilfreich.


Ich weis, einige werden das für zu wenig halten oder den Kopf schütteln. Für *mich* jedoch, hat diese Vorgehensweise bei dem neuen Radiator vollkommen ausgereicht. Ich habe auch nach 3 Monaten Betrieb keine Trübungen oder Verunreinigungen im Wasser (aqua computer Double Protect Ultra).
Vielleicht habe ich auch nur einen besonders sauberen Radiator erwischt - kann ich jedoch  Aufgrund weiterer neuer Radiatoren nicht vergleichen.


Einen gebrauchten "aqua computer Airplex evo 1080" (Vorbesitzer hatte undefinierte grüne Zusätze verwendet) habe ich zuerst mehrmals mit normalem Leitungswasser + Spüli geschwenkt und dann ein paar Minuten mit klarem Leitungswasser (Duschschlauch) durchgespült.
Anschließend auch nach meiner erwähnten Methode mit dest. Wasser ausgespült um Rückstände vom Leitungswasser zu entfernen.

Zu dem weiteren Resultat/Erfolg bei dem Airplex kann ich noch nichts weiter sagen, da ich diesen noch nicht in (m)einen Kreislauf einbauen konnte!


----------



## chischko (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch nur 2-3 mal erst mit Leitungswasser durchgespült (den letzten Durchgang mit etwas Spüli und Cilit Bang in nem Eimer vorher vermischt und damit durchgespült und etwas einwirken lassen) am schluss nochmal mit dest. Wasser und gut war's... Meine Filter sind auch komplett sauber und in den feinen Strukturen hab ich so gut wie nix gefunden beim Aufschrauben... alles bestens damit
Statt der Spritze (da wirste ja nich fertig  ): Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD | Befullhilfe | Zubehor fur Behalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Fairerweise muss man vllt. dazu sagen, dass ich den 480er und den MoRa gebraucht gekauft habe und die waren also schon ordentlich durchgespült vom Betrieb und da kam so gut wie nix raus, aber bei nem 280er, den ich temporär verbaut hatte kamen schon paar Späne raus etc.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bereits benutzte Radis würde ich immer gründlich spülen, neue Radis können sehr sauber sein, da reicht oftmals Wasser. Ich hatte aber schon ein paar Radis im Laufe der Zeit hier (mind. 20 bestimmt) und da km das eine oder andere Mal sehr viel fettige Suppe heraus, die nur mit Wasser in dem Ausmaß sicher nicht ausgespült worden wäre.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle gibt es sehr, sehr viele Dichtungen und in Anbetracht des Kaufpreises würde ich kurz bei Aqua Computer anfragen, wie im Falle eines möglichen Fertigungsfehler vorzugehen ist.



Ich hab den Gigant gebraucht bekommen,  daher weiß ich nicht,  ob das was bringt / möglich ist :/

Jedenfalls hab ich das gute Stück heute mal in der Badewanne versenkt,  n Kompressor angeschlossen und mal was Luft reinpumpt. 
Ab ~0.7bar kommen oben an zwei Seiten zwischen der Edelstahlplatte und dem Delrinblock Luftblasen raus. 

Die Schrauben sind fest angezogen. 

Vorschläge?  ^_^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach einem Bad würde ich das verwinkelte Monster schon zwecks Trocknung zerlegen


----------



## illousion (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich hab den Gigant gebraucht bekommen,  daher weiß ich nicht,  ob das was bringt / möglich ist :/
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich das gute Stück heute mal in der Badewanne versenkt,  n Kompressor angeschlossen und mal was Luft reinpumpt.
> Ab ~0.7bar kommen oben an zwei Seiten zwischen der Edelstahlplatte und dem Delrinblock Luftblasen raus.
> ...



technisch gesehen könnte das Ding im normalen Einsatz noch dicht sein, wenn du da nur Wasser drinne hast und das mit kaum Druck


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So,  ich glaube ich hab das Problem gefunden -  beim wieder zusammen schrauben habe ich gemerkt,  dass bei zwei Schrauben das Gewinde ziemlich durch ist :/
Genau an den Stellen treten auch die Luftblasen aus. 

Ich schreibe mal AC an und hoffe,  dass esden Delrinblock auch einzeln als Ersatzteil gibt :x

Danke für die Hilfe 

€dith sagt:
Evtl könnte ich auch bei den beiden Schrauben durchbohren (quasi durch das schon vorhandene Gewindeloch ) durch den Block und das Edelstahl und dann mit ner längeren Schraube und ner Mutter das ganze fixen.
Hm .. mal abwarten was das Ersatzteil kosten soll


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Gewinde nicht zu nah an irgendwelchen Dichtungen sitzen, kannst du in POM auch ein Gewindreparatur-Kit anwenden. Ist eigentlich für Metallteile gedacht aber in POM funktioniert´s in der Regel auch ganz gut. Lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn du nicht einfach über aquacomputer ein Ersatzteil beziehen kannst, was nicht übermäßig teuer ist.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, danke für die Idee VJoe2max 
Wäre auch ein Möglichkeit 

Grob geschätzt hat man so 5mm zum Dichtunsgummi - müsste ich aber nochmal nachgucken, bin mir grad echt bissle unsicher ^^

Ich warte mal ab, was AquaComputer auf meine Mail antwortet 

€dith:
So, Aquacomputer hat geantwortet:
Nacharbeiten ist evtl möglich (sprich neues Gewinde reinfräsen? vermute ich) - würde 25€ kosten.
Der neue Deckel würde 80€ kosten - auf den ersten Blick nicht günstig, wenn ich aber überlege, wie große das Ding ist und was da alles gefräst werden muss wohl ein angemessener Preis 

Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, was ich nun genau mache  :x


----------



## RFL91 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel ml gehen in etwa in einen MoRa 2 Pro rein (+GPU-Kühler +CPU-Kühler +Schläuche)?


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MORA dürfte in etwa 750ml haben, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere. Mit allem zusammen kommst du sicher nicht über 1,5l.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von den beiden MSI-Modellen 1070/1080 Sea Hawk EK X?


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja was soll man davon halten? Eine MSI Gaming mit bereits montiertem EK-Kühler, die wahrscheinlich mehr kostet, als "Selberumrüstung", aber dafür (Funktions-)Garantie und ein aufgebohrtes PCB bietet.


----------



## the_leon (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lieber normale Karte und Fullcover drauf außer die Sea Hawk EK X is günstiger.
Alternate hat aktuell die 1080 SC lagern, Fullcover gibt es auch schon.


----------



## brooker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... würde da auch lieber selbst Hans anlegen. Ne ordentliche Karte und nen Guten Block, bspw. den von Watercool.


----------



## Callet (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Frage zwischendurch:
Sieht ein UV aktiver klarer Schlauch (normalerweise dann ja blau leuchtend) mit roter Füllung unter UV-Licht lila aus?
Grüßle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternate ist nichts für mich > DE/CH-Grenze = Zollgebühren und selbst ohne diese ist die Karte hier Währungsbereinigt eh gleich teuer. 

Sea Hawk günstiger > vorrausgesetzt die Preise ändern sich bis zur Erscheinung nicht nochmal ist es +/- 10Euro gleichteuer wie wenn man selber umbaut.

@brooker:
Watercool's aktuelle GPU-Kühler kommen mir nicht in den Rechner > ich gehöre zu der Sorte "Leistung geht immer vor Optik", aber das irgendwan ist auch meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht und das aktuelle Design geht ja mal so was von gar nicht.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich find die aktuellen GPU Heatkiller sind optisch die geilsten die ich bis her gesehen hab...
Geschmäcker sind halt doch verschieden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kühler selber ist ja optisch nicht schlecht, aber die Chromstahl-Abdeckung wirkt wie ein Fremdkörper > werden wohl noch andere Varianten kommen, dann ändere ich vielleicht meine Meinung noch.

Falls ich mir nochmals ne andere Karte hole und diese selberumbauen würde, würde es eh ne 1070 mit einem Aquacomputer kryographics vernickelt werden > muss doch optisch zur Titan X passen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal die einzigen Karten auf die die Watercool-Kühler passen und die nicht nur das übliche Referenz-PCB nutzen die Inno3D X3 und X4 sind. Ich denke ja mal A.Meier sucht etwas stärkeres als das Referenz-PCB, weshalb er sich für die MSI interessiert.


----------



## brooker (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Alex: ... jedem das sein  ... Hauptsache Du bist glücklich und zufrieden 

@euMel ...: cooler Name, gut die Kompatibilität ist immer so ein Thema. Es soll wohl zukünftig für die Highrunner entsprechende Lösungen geben.


----------



## DOcean (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zumal die einzigen Karten auf die die Watercool-Kühler passen und die nicht nur das übliche Referenz-PCB nutzen die Inno3D X3 und X4 sind. Ich denke ja mal A.Meier sucht etwas stärkeres als das Referenz-PCB, weshalb er sich für die MSI interessiert.



hast du dazu genauere Infos bzw. einen Link?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool hat schon immer nur für Ref Design Kühler gemacht, die sind viel zu klein um zig Customs abzudecken. die Inno X3 hat ja offenbar das Ref Design 
Mir gefällt die Optik auch und kein Kühler ist so stark wie die Heatkiller. Jeder der das Teil mal in der Hand hatte ist baff wie geil die Verarbeitet sind. Tut mir fast weh meinen für die 980 TI/Titan X abzugeben^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau das wollte ich damit sagen, für die meisten Hersteller sollte man zum Referenz-PCB greifen, AC und XSPC z.B. haben bisher auch immer nur für Referenz-Platinen gefertigt. Und nein die X3 entspricht nicht dem Referenz-PCB, sie baut nur darauf auf! Siehe meine Antwort auf DOceans Zitat.




DOcean schrieb:


> hast du dazu genauere Infos bzw. einen Link?



Klar hab ich Infos  Schaut euch die Illustration an: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...ing/2016/inno3d-ichill-presentation-14-rs.jpg

Die Karte besitzt ein vollbestücktes Referenz-PCB mit Abänderungen (z.B. mehr Kondensatoren, zusätzliche Strombuchsen). Wegen dieser Abänderungen passt z.B. der EK-Referenzkühler nicht, da dem die Bohrungen im Plexi fehlen.

Ich verweise auch gern auf meinen Thread  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...er-nachruest-wasserkuehler-version-2-0-a.html

Im Anhang hab ich noch ein Bildchen, mit direktem Vergleich!




brooker schrieb:


> @euMel ...: cooler Name, gut die Kompatibilität ist immer so ein Thema. Es soll wohl zukünftig für die Highrunner entsprechende Lösungen geben.



Hehe, danke^^ Ja das habe ich auch mal aufgeschnappt, bleiben wir gespannt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wenn das nicht passt, wird halt wieder mit alt bewährtem HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core 60 DIY gearbeitet. Der bekommt eine Druckplatte und ab dafür.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich damit sagen, für die meisten Hersteller sollte man zum Referenz-PCB greifen, AC und XSPC z.B. haben bisher auch immer nur für Referenz-Platinen gefertigt. Und nein die X3 entspricht nicht dem Referenz-PCB, sie baut nur darauf auf! Siehe meine Antwort auf DOceans Zitat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um es zu präzisieren: Nur durch den Bereich rechts der Wandler kommt es bei der Inno X3 zu Inkompatibiltäten bei EKWB und Watercool Kühlern, weil beide den Kühlblock durch einen Kunstoffanteil aus rein optischen Gründen verlängern, der mit zusätzlichen Bauteilen auf der Inno X3 kollidiert. 

Aquacomputer hat die Inno X3 sogar mit vormontiertem Fullcover im Webshop, der passt also garantiert auf die Inno. 

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Grafikkarte Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 iChill X3, 8 GB GDDR5X mit montiertem kryographics Pascal 12064


Er sollte damit auch auf die Inno *1070* X3 passen.



> Grafikkarte Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 iChill X3, 8 GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C108V3-2SDN-P6DNX)
> Chiptakt 1759 MHz, Boost 1898 MHz
> 
> *Kühler: kryographics Pascal für GTX 1080 und 1070*


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt du hast Recht, der Watercool hat an der Unterseite auch so eine sinnlose Plexiglasplatte. Also im Zweifel immer AC kaufen. Man könnte natürlich die Kunststoffabdeckungen von Watercool, EK und XSPC anpassen, aber naja ob das ausschaut?!

Passe gleich mal meine Liste an

Kleines Edit: die Kühler von AC und Koolance sollten also soweit unbedenklich sein.


----------



## -Loki- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage.
Habe ich das richtig im Kopf das GTX 780, 780 Ti, Titan und Titan Black das selbe Platinenlayout haben?
Sprich, dass auch die Wasserkühler gleich sind?


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

780 und titan haben das selbe pcb
780ti und titan black auch (Natürlich immer nur rev. Designs)
Aber zwischen 780 und ti sowie titan und Titan black gibt es meines wissens nach unterschiede.


----------



## -Loki- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit 780 und Titan war ich mir zu 100% sicher bei Ti ud Black dann nicht mehr so ganz. Die folgende Aussage von der Aquacomputer-Seite hate mich dann dazu verleitet das alle 4 gleich sein könnten.


> Bitte beachten Sie, dass Kühler aus aktueller Fertigung  sowohl zur GTX TITAN (Black) Serie als auch zur GTX 780 (Ti) Serie  kompatibel sind. Entsprechende Kühler tragen anders als abgebildet den  gravierten Schriftzug "GK110".


Kann natürlich auch sein das nur die Aquacomputerkühler auf alle passen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch sein das nur die Aquacomputerkühler auf alle passen.



Korrekt. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, es gibt Kühler von AC für 780 und TITAN und für 780 (Ti) und TITAN (Black). Der zweite hat am Ende einen größeren Steg für Mosfets der VRAM-Spannungsversorgung (4 statt 2 wie bei 780/TITAN). Somit passt ein Kühler für die GTX 780 zwar auf die 780 Ti, deckt aber zwei Mosfets nicht ab (nicht gut!). Die Frage ist dann welchen Kühler du da hast.


----------



## -Loki- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann würde es passen. Wäre ein Titan Black Kühler auf einer 780.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn er von AC ist ja, bei den anderen Herstellern muss man immer mal gucken, weil die gern künstlich verlängert werden. Siehe oben das Problem mit der Inno3D GTX 1070/1080.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo -  gute Neuigkeiten:

Der Gigant ist dicht  
Keine Luftblasen mehr bei 1bar Druck 

Ich hab mit nem kleinen 3er Metallbohrer jetzt komplett durch den Delrinblock gebohrt, dann ne M3 Schraube durch und auf der anderen Seite dann ne Mutter drauf. 

War im Endeffekt an vier Stellen nötig (von  24 vorhandenen M3 Schrauben).
Sieht bestimmt nicht schlecht aus,  wenn alle 24 durch gebohrt werden.... aber da hatte ich keine Lust zu,  vor allem nicht ohne tu wissen ob es klappt


----------



## Uziflator (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe  BQT DPP10  startet mit Überbrückung nicht , hab mch gewundert warum es nicht geht, 3 HDDs haben auch nicht geholfen. hatte aber noch ein Corsair HX hier rumfliegen


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DIe DPP haben einen extrem guten Unterspannungsschutz , hab ich noch nie überbrückt bekommen


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... bisher hatte ich da keine Probleme mit meinem DPP. Überbrückungsadapter, WaKü-Pumpe ran und zusätzlich einen 2,4W Lüfter auf Molex. Danach sprang das NT immer an.


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Lieferung kam vorgestern an und gestern hab ich schon mal durchgespült. Ich hatte noch ein älteres BQ-Netzteil rumliegen, noch mit 20-poligem Anschluss, das ging problemlos zu überbrücken und die Aquastream XT Ultra hat ganz schön bumms.
Jetzt muss ich leider noch auf längere Schrauben warten damit ich Radi+Lüfter auf dem Gehäuse montieren kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neu: kryographics RX480 - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum




AMD Radeon RX 480: Neuer Treiber entlastet das Mainboard deutlich - Messungen und Fazit


----------



## Hogan (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es AMD-Karten, wo die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel erhalten bleibt? Eine recht günstige 480 mit Wakü auszurüsten kostet verhältnismäßig viel, wenn dann auch noch die Garantie verloren geht ists eher unschön


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Asus war es in der Vergangenheit so, das die Garantie erhalten bleibt wenn du die Karte nicht beim Kühlerwechsel schrottest.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-mainboard-750ti-uebertakten.html#post6743518

Aber kA, ob das noch aktuell so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst auch bei Caseking eine umgerüstete Karte kaufen - ausgerüstet mit dem Kühler Deiner Wahl (natürlich nur aus dem Caseking-Portfolio).
Kostet nicht viel und - da die Umrüstung von Caseking vorgenommen wird - Du hast die volle Garantie.
Meines Wissens gibt es auch einen Hersteller, der trotz Kühlerwechsel die Garantie weiter gewährt.

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## illousion (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Du kannst auch bei Caseking eine umgerüstete Karte kaufen - ausgerüstet mit dem Kühler Deiner Wahl (natürlich nur aus dem Caseking-Portfolio).
> Kostet nicht viel und - da die Umrüstung von Caseking vorgenommen wird - Du hast die volle Garantie.
> Meines Wissens gibt es auch einen Hersteller, der trotz Kühlerwechsel die Garantie weiter gewährt.
> 
> ...



Sprichst vermutlich von EVGA oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei EVGA kannst du praktisch alles mit deiner Karte machen  (nicht wörtlich nehmen)


----------



## brooker (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... aber EVGA macht nur Nvidia


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, laut meinem Link weiter oben lassen ASUS, MSI und Zotac nen Kühlertausch zu. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe einfach ne Anfrage an den Support geschickt. Mir wurde es von Asus erlaubt den Kühler zu wechslen und zu übertakten. Nur muss ich wenn ich das Ding zur Reparatur schicke den Original Kühler wieder montieren. Aber die Garantie bleibt bestehen. Also am besten einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach ne Anfrage an den Support geschickt. Mir wurde es von Asus erlaubt den Kühler zu wechslen und zu übertakten. Nur muss ich wenn ich das Ding zur Reparatur schicke den Original Kühler wieder montieren. Aber die Garantie bleibt bestehen. Also am besten einfach mal nachfragen


Wenn dir die Karte abraucht, können die aber Aufgrund der verkratzten Schrauben sagen, das der Schaden durch den Umbau kam. Also Garantiefall abgelehnt.

EVGA macht das nicht!! Und da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Karte abraucht, können die aber Aufgrund der verkratzten Schrauben sagen, das der Schaden durch den Umbau kam. Also Garantiefall abgelehnt.
> 
> EVGA macht das nicht!! Und da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


Dann habe ich im Notfall noch die Email des jeweiligen Support Mitarbeiters. Außerdem is mein Kühler noch drauf.


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gestern meine Wakü fertig eingebaut, befülllt und ne Weile laufen lassen. Auch ein paar runden gezockt, alles schick.
Jetzt bin ich noch mal grad an den PC und die Kühlflüssigkeit fängt an zu schäumen, ich versteh nur nicht ganz warum. Wie gesagt, gester war alles okay, hab den PC auch nicht bewegt seitdem.

Kann mir einer sagen wie das kommt? Muss ich jetzt das komplette Kühlmittel wechseln? Ich hab dieses: Aquatuning AT-Protect-UV Crystal Blue


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, laut meinem Link weiter oben lassen ASUS, MSI und Zotac nen Kühlertausch zu. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist.



Sapphire ist da sehr Kulant. Sofern du nicht das PCB oder drauf befindliche Bauteile beschädigst, gibt es da keine Probleme bei der Reklamation. Auch hier, wer hätte es gedacht, muss der Originalkühler vor dem Einsenden montiert werden.

(TUL) Powercolor, Club3D und VTX3D verhalten sich da ähnlich, genauso Asus und MSI.

Einzig mir bekannt ist, dass XFX die Schrauben per Kleber "versiegelt". So dass bei Beschädigung der Kleber die Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsansprüche erlischen.


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Pumpe hast du denn?
Bei mir hat das Zeug auch geschäumt.
Dann hab ich die Drehzahl reduziert und alles is top gelaufen


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab die Aquasteam XT Ultra... die läuft ja leider immer recht hochtourig, selbst im Automatikbetrieb....


----------



## mns1188 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Benutze die selbe Pumpe und Kühlflüssigkeit. Drossel die Pumpe halt ein bisschen. Meine läuft mit 3600 rpm / 60 Hz.


----------



## bennySB (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab die Aquasteam XT Ultra... die läuft ja leider immer recht hochtourig, selbst im Automatikbetrieb....



Die Aquastream brauchst nicht im Automatik Betrieb laufen lassen. 
Einfach ermitteln wieviel Hz du mindestens brauchst und auf die Herz Zahl fest einstellen und gut ist.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine AS Ultra läuft fest auf 65Hz.
Da macht sie in meinem Kreislauf "noch" 80 Liter/Std. und hat ein "für mich" angenehmes Betriebsgeräusch.


----------



## Skaugen (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

ist es eigentlich egal wie viel Meter Schlauch in der WaKü verlegt werden? Überlege mir nämlich, wo ich einen Mo-Ra platzieren könnte und hätte da ein schnuckeliges Plätzchen ~2m vom PC entfernt gefunden.
Es wird eine Phobya DC12-220 Pumpe benutzt.

Schlauchdurchmesser ist verhandelbar. Habe zwar 11/8er Schlauch in Betrieb, kann aber auch mit dickerem Schlauch zum Mo-Ra gehen.


----------



## Rousi (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ein bisschen aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die Schlauchlänge soweit nur mit einem kleinem Faktor beeinflusst.
Die einzelnen Kühler bringen einen höheren Widerstand in den Kreislauf, als sagen wir mal ~5m Schlauch (in deinem Fall mit MORA 2m vom PC entfernt...)


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Korrekt, bei einem geschlossenen System ist die Länge so ziemlich egal (im normalen Rahmen natürlich).


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... die 2 Meter machen den Kohl nicht fett. Ist demnach kein Problem.


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Die Aquastream brauchst nicht im Automatik Betrieb laufen lassen.
> Einfach ermitteln wieviel Hz du mindestens brauchst und auf die Herz Zahl fest einstellen und gut ist.



Mach ich jetzt auch so. Hab sie jetzt auf maximal 3700rpm / 62Hz festgestellt. Ist trotzdem irgendwie löd dass es so schäumt. Hätte ich nen größern AGB würde das nicht so viel ausmachen, aber beim kleinen Eisbecher wird schnell mal der Schaum angesaugt.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wirklich Schäumen, im Sinne dessen, dass sich Schaum bildet, der auch eine gewisse Zeitlang bestehen bleibt, sollte es in keinem Fall. Wenn es dennoch passiert, sind irgendwelche Rückstände (entweder aus der Produktion, oder von der Reinigung) im Kreislauf. Wenn  es nur um Bläschenbildung im AB geht, weil das Wasser zu stark verwirbelt wird, muss man natürlich auch sagen, dass der Eisbecher aufgrund der unnötigen integrierten Spielereien mit dem aufgefächerten Wasserstahl am Ende des Steig- bzw. Fallröhrchens, seinen eigentlichen Aufgaben auch nicht besonders gut nachkommt. Zwar gibt es unten die Lochplatte, die das wieder etwas relativeren soll, aber wenn oben zu viele Bläschen gebildet werden, nützt das  u. U. trotzdem nichts. Eigentlich hat so ein Quatsch wie Fächerdüsen in einem ABs nichts verloren, denn die Aufgabe besteht letztlich vor allem darin, die Strömung so zu beruhigen, dass evtl. vorhanden Luftblasen leicht zur Oberfläche aufsteigen können und nicht darin die Strömung innerhalb der Luftblase zu Beschleunigen und damit neue Luftblasen zu erzeugen. Starke Pumpen tun natürlich ihr Übriges zu diesem Problem. Zwar ist ein besonders hoher Durchfluss nicht nötig, weshalb man in dem meisten Kreisläufen die Pumpen problemlos drosseln kann, aber dennoch sollte ein AB imho nicht auch noch aktiv die Bläschenbildung fördern.


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HAst Du nen Bild von dem Schaum oder gar nen kurzes Video von der Bildung um sagen zu können ob es durch Sträömung oder ggf. durch Seifenreste o.Ä. entsteht?


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... aber EVGA macht nur Nvidia


Bestimmt nicht ohne Grund [emoji6] [emoji106]. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@H1N1: worauf zielst Du mit der Aussage ab?


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat so ein Quatsch wie Fächerdüsen in einem ABs nichts  verloren, denn die Aufgabe besteht letztlich vor allem darin, die  Strömung so zu beruhigen, dass evtl. vorhanden Luftblasen leicht zur  Oberfläche aufsteigen können und nicht darin die Strömung innerhalb der  Luftblase zu Beschleunigen und damit neue Luftblasen zu erzeugen. Starke  Pumpen tun natürlich ihr Übriges zu diesem Problem. Zwar ist ein  besonders hoher Durchfluss nicht nötig, weshalb man in dem meisten  Kreisläufen die Pumpen problemlos drosseln kann, aber dennoch sollte ein  AB imho nicht auch noch aktiv die Bläschenbildung fördern.



Ich muss dir leider zustimmen, auch wenns schön anzuschauen ist.



chischko schrieb:


> HAst Du nen Bild von dem Schaum oder gar nen kurzes Video von der Bildung um sagen zu können ob es durch Sträömung oder ggf. durch Seifenreste o.Ä. entsteht?



Werd ich mal hier reinstellen wenn ich dazu komme...

Es kann durchaus sein, dass der Schaum durch minimale Reste vom Reinigungsmittel entstehen und ich nicht gründlich genug nachgespült habe. Ich hatte sicherheitshalber 2 Flaschen Kühlflüssigkeit bestellt und könnte das mal testen. Vorher spüle ich noch mal mit destiliertem Wasser durch. Ich will sowieso noch ein bisl umbauen, da mach ich das alles mit wenn einmal das Wasser raus ist.


----------



## Rousi (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das auch Schaum angesogen wird, finde ich ziemlich seltsam - klingt als wäre auch zu wenig Flüssigkeit im AGB vorhanden 

Kannst Du vielleicht ein Bild von deinem Eisbecher posten?


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehe eins drüber: "Werd ich mal hier reinstellen wenn ich dazu komme..."
Ich hab nur die Tage nicht viel Zeit.

Der AGB ist eigentlich recht voll, aber ein bisl kann ich noch reinmachen. Ich denke mal bis kurz vor Ende des Steigrohrs sollte genügen. Dann ist die Warscheinlichkeit dass Schaum/Luftblasen angesaugt werden geringer....

EDIT:
Noch was anders: Ich habe mir die Aquastream  XT Ultra gekauft. Leider hab ich nicht bedacht dass ich meine  PWM-Lüfter nicht direkt damit steuern kann. Es ist ja nur ein 3-Pin  Anschluss für Lüfter vorhanden.
Wie kann ich das am günstigsten lösen? Ich möchte nicht extra die sündhaft teure Aquaero 6 XT kaufen.

Wäre es besser die Ultra gegen eine Ultimate zu tauschen? Ich bin noch ca. 1 Woche in der Widerufsfrist....


----------



## MisterBombastic (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an wieviele Lüfter du anschliessen willst, die Ultimate kann maximal auch nur bis zu 12W ab.
Eine Aquaero 5 LT ist keine Option (ca. 55€)?


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch einfach ne AS XT Standard (oder wie auch immer die heißt) und investier das gesparte Geld in nen Aquaero 5 LT...


----------



## Skaugen (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, 

zunächst einmal Danke an alle die mir gestern schon weitergeholfen haben. Jetzt hab ich aber schon die nächste Frage zum Mo-Ra3....
Und zwar kann ich mich nicht zwischen zwei Sorten 180mm Lüftern entscheiden...


Einmal den Phobya G-Silent 18 Slim PWM

+ Verkraftet PWM. Meine Lüftersteuerung kann ein gepulstes 12V-Signal rausgeben (ohne das ein 4-Pin Anschluss benötigt wird), und der Lüfter müsste damit zurechtkommen ohne zu klackern.
- Geringere Förderleistung
Und den dickeren Phobya G-Silent 18 Red LED

+ Höhere Förderleistung
- Glücksspiel ob der Lüfter mit PWM zurechtkommt ohne zu klackern.


Empfehlungen? Zu was ratet Ihr mir?

Meine Lüftersteuerung wäre selbst mit einem analogen Signal zu den Lüftern (+ Pumpe) "nur" stark belastet. Zur Überlast sind es noch ein paar Watt...
Aber das sollte keine Probleme verursachen. Nur möchte ich deswegen gerne PWM nutzen.


----------



## brooker (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Frage/Anmerkung: warum nutzt du für die Steuerung nicht die Anschlüsse deines Mainboards? Steuerung bspw. über Speedfan. Realisierung: die Lüfter, egal welche, drehen immer mit 500U/min. Sobald die GPU über bspw. 45 Grad kommt, regelste auf 600U/min auf. Läuft bei mir angepasst auf die Hardware seit Jahren.


----------



## Skaugen (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... Frage/Anmerkung: warum nutzt du für die Steuerung nicht die Anschlüsse deines Mainboards? Steuerung bspw. über Speedfan. Realisierung: die Lüfter, egal welche, drehen immer mit 500U/min. Sobald die GPU über bspw. 45 Grad kommt, regelste auf 600U/min auf. Läuft bei mir angepasst auf die Hardware seit Jahren.




Zum einen lassen sich die Lüfter nicht anständig steuern. Und zum anderen bringt das Mainboard nicht genug Leistung.

Hab da halt kein brauchbares MoBo....


_Edit/Nachtrag (ging übers Handy schlecht...): Speedfan funktioniert mit meinem MoBo nicht. Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen ob kein (der...) Lüfter erkannt wurde oder der Lüfter nur nicht regelbar war. Lüfter wird aber über das hwinfo erkannt. Allerdings ist dieser Speedfan-Versuch auch schon über ein Jahr her. Eventuell hat sich in Sachen Unterstützung was getan? Ich weiß es nicht.

Ausserdem gefällt mir die Steuerung. Regelt und Überwacht sehr gut meine Pumpe und Lüfter. Für mich war/ist wichtig, dass ich für die Steuerung keine Software benötige. Ab und zu hab ich halt nen Furz querstecken und benutze Linux... Da muss das ja auch wie gewohnt funktionieren _



_*Nachtrag 2: Der Mo-Ra ist ja für langsam drehende Lüfter ausgelegt und zusätzlich habe ich keine heiße Hardware zu kühlen. Also sollten ja die Slim-Lüfter völlig ausreichen, oder?*_


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviele Lüfter du  anschliessen willst, die Ultimate kann maximal auch nur bis zu 12W ab.
> Eine Aquaero 5 LT ist keine Option (ca. 55€)?



Ich hab 3 140er E-loops aufn Radi verbaut. Da ich per PWM regeln möchte müsste ich mir wenn schon mindestens die aquaero 6 PRO kaufen und die kostet 150 Tacken. Mir reicht ein PWM-Signal das von der Pumpe kommt da ich nen Phobya 8-fach PWM-Splitter einsetzte.




brooker schrieb:


> ... Frage/Anmerkung: warum nutzt du für die Steuerung nicht die Anschlüsse deines Mainboards? Steuerung bspw. über Speedfan. Realisierung: die Lüfter, egal welche, drehen immer mit 500U/min. Sobald die GPU über bspw. 45 Grad kommt, regelste auf 600U/min auf. Läuft bei mir angepasst auf die Hardware seit Jahren.



Ich möchte die Lüfter abhängig von der Wassertemperatur steuern, und das geht nur mit der Aquasuite und daran angeschlossenen Lüftern. Deine Variante klingt auch nicht schlecht, ich werds zumindest mal testen.


Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Schaumschläger / AGB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rousi (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hossa. Mit so starker Schaumentwicklung habe ich nicht gerechnet.

Ich würd mal sagen, dass da etwas beim ausspülen übrig geblieben ist und du letztendlich den Kreislauf nochmal komplett entleeren und durchspülen solltest.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das werde ich jetzt auch machen. Wie entsorge ich die schäumende Füllung? Darf man das einfach in die Kanalisation kippen?


----------



## iAcki (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich hätte da mal noch ne Frage zu der Montage einer Röhre. Nehmen wir mal den CPU - Kühler als Beispiel. Ich schraube doch als erstes das Fitting in den Kühler und stecke dann die Röhre rein und befestige das ganze mit der Überwurfmutter (nutze die Fitting von Nanoxia). Es macht doch gar keinen Sinn erst das Fitting mit der Röhre zu verbinden und dann in den CPU - Kühler zu schrauben, da würde sich ja das Fitting samt Dichtungsring um die Röhre drehen, das ist doch eher schlecht als gut.

Sry für die dummen Fragen, aber ich bin gerade echt etwas unsicher.

Gruß Christian


----------



## nikon87 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ja, das werde ich jetzt auch machen. Wie entsorge ich die schäumende Füllung? Darf man das einfach in die Kanalisation kippen?


Äh...ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass du da einen hochgiftigen chemischen Stoff als Kühlmittel verwendest sondern einfach dest. Wasser bzw. eben eine Ethandiol-Mischung. Sowas kannst du dann einfach ins Klo kippen da "biologisch abbaubar". Wenn das übrigens wirklich Spüli-Rückstände sind müsste man das doch auch riechen oder? Schon mal dran geschnuppert? 



iAcki schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal den CPU - Kühler als Beispiel. Ich schraube doch als erstes das Fitting in den Kühler und stecke dann die Röhre rein und befestige das ganze mit der Überwurfmutter (nutze die Fitting von Nanoxia). Es macht doch gar keinen Sinn erst das Fitting mit der Röhre zu verbinden und dann in den CPU - Kühler zu schrauben, da würde sich ja das Fitting samt Dichtungsring um die Röhre drehen, das ist doch eher schlecht als gut.


Im Prinzip ist es egal was du als erstes machst und eher Ansichtssache. Hauptsache das Rohr sitzt später fest im Fitting und dieser ist fest verschraubt. Wenn du Rohr und Fitting zuerst zusammensteckst und dann einschraubst darfst du natürlich nicht am Rohr drehen sondern direkt am Fitting, was das Ganze dann oft unnötig schwierig macht. Ich selbst schraube auch erst die Fittinge fest, stecke dann das Rohr rein und schraube die Überwurfmutter fest. Habe zwar die AC-Fittinge aber das macht ja kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Aries1337 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iAcki schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hätte da mal noch ne Frage zu der Montage einer Röhre. Nehmen wir mal den CPU - Kühler als Beispiel. Ich schraube doch als erstes das Fitting in den Kühler und stecke dann die Röhre rein und befestige das ganze mit der Überwurfmutter (nutze die Fitting von Nanoxia). Es macht doch gar keinen Sinn erst das Fitting mit der Röhre zu verbinden und dann in den CPU - Kühler zu schrauben, da würde sich ja das Fitting samt Dichtungsring um die Röhre drehen, das ist doch eher schlecht als gut.
> 
> ...


Wie dus beschrieben hast, fittig rein drehen rohr rein überwurfmutter


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Äh...ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass du da einen hochgiftigen chemischen Stoff als Kühlmittel verwendest sondern einfach dest. Wasser bzw. eben eine Ethandiol-Mischung. Sowas kannst du dann einfach ins Klo kippen da "biologisch abbaubar". Wenn das übrigens wirklich Spüli-Rückstände sind müsste man das doch auch riechen oder? Schon mal dran geschnuppert?



Die Konzentration wäre so gering, dass man überhaupt nix davon riechen kann. Es sind ja nur Reste, die aber zum Aufschäumen ausreichen.

Ich habe übrigens heute den kompletten Kreislauf erst 2x mit Leitungswasser und dann noch mal mit destiliertem Wasser durchgespült. War etwas aufwendig immer wieder alles raus zu bekommen.
Jetzt scheint das AT Protect Blue nicht mehr zu schäumen, zumindestens aktuell noch nicht.

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch mal meinen Radiator aufgebockt damit die Lüfter besser arbeiten können.

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bündelt ihr eigentlich die Lüfterkabel, die zu einem externen Radi gehen?

Habe jetzt zwei externe Nova 1080 á 9 120er-Lüfter stehen, die ich an das Aquaero 6 angeschlossen habe. Die Anschlüsse zum Aquaero leite ich durch das Gehäuse schön hinten raus, aber bei den stehenden Novas sieht das mit den Kabeln schlimm aus. Habe jeweils 6 Lüfter gebündelt (mit zwei 1-to-3 und einem 1-to-2 Lüfterkabel). Das ist jetzt halt ein ziemlicher Kabelsalat :/ Vor allem durch die "mittleren Lüfter" am Nova kommt man ja gar nicht darum herum, die Lüfterkabel vor den Fans zu führen...


----------



## chischko (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Wie bündelt ihr eigentlich die Lüfterkabel, die zu einem externen Radi gehen?
> 
> Habe jetzt zwei externe Nova 1080 á 9 120er-Lüfter stehen, die ich an das Aquaero 6 angeschlossen habe. Die Anschlüsse zum Aquaero leite ich durch das Gehäuse schön hinten raus, aber bei den stehenden Novas sieht das mit den Kabeln schlimm aus. Habe jeweils 6 Lüfter gebündelt (mit zwei 1-to-3 und einem 1-to-2 Lüfterkabel). Das ist jetzt halt ein ziemlicher Kabelsalat :/ Vor allem durch die "mittleren Lüfter" am Nova kommt man ja gar nicht darum herum, die Lüfterkabel vor den Fans zu führen...



Hab nen DIN Stecker verlötet und an die Gehäuserückseite montiert und das PWM Signal mittel HUB direkt im Rahmen des ext. Radis verteilt inkl. Spannungsversorgung die direkt vom Netzteil kommt (bei Stecker/Kupplung und Kabel auf korrekte Dimensionierung bzw. Querschnitt etc. achten!). Das sind nur 4 Kabel glaub ich und somit recht einfach zu bündeln und konfektionieren. Demnächst kommt noch Schrumpflauch oder so komplett drum. 
Das Kabel läuft zusammen mit den beiden ca. 1,5m langen Schläuchen zusammen. Die Schläuche sind mittels Halter und Kabelbilder verbunden.


----------



## nikon87 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um das Kabelgewirr zu verstecken bzw. die Optik zu verbessern gibt es beim Nova die passende "Box" siehe hier. Oder du holst dir die 180er-Blenden und entsprechende Lüfter, dann sind es weniger Kabel.

Bei mir sah das mit den Kabeln wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir waren jeweils 3 Lüfter mit Adapter verbunden, es gingen also dann  nur 3 dünne Lüfterkabel zum Rechner die mit den Schläuchen verlegt wurden.

Bei den mittleren Lüftern habe ich die Kabel durch die Zwischenräume zwischen Schraube und Lüfter geführt und dann "strammgezogen" damit die Kabel möglichst wenig zu sehen sind. Keine Ahnung ob du jetzt verstehst wie ich meine, aber detailliertere Bilder habe ich leider nicht und der Nova befindet sich auch nicht mehr in meinem Besitz.


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachtrag: Das AT-Protect Blue schäumt trotz Spülung noch etwas, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.

Was aber viel schlimmer ist, mein AGB (Eisbecher Plexi) scheint ein Leck an einem der unteren Anschlüsse zu haben... 
Ich hab noch nen O-Ring übrig den ich bei Gelegenheit über mit dem Stopfen verschrauben werde. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten sowas dicht zu bekommen? Klebstoff wäre dicht aber etwas "endgültig".


----------



## GottesMissionar (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Anregungen. Vor allem dir @nikon87 für die top Bilder. Werde mir da was abschauen.


----------



## bennySB (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Das AT-Protect Blue schäumt trotz Spülung noch etwas, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.
> 
> Was aber viel schlimmer ist, mein AGB (Eisbecher Plexi) scheint ein Leck an einem der unteren Anschlüsse zu haben...
> Ich hab noch nen O-Ring übrig den ich bei Gelegenheit über mit dem Stopfen verschrauben werde. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten sowas dicht zu bekommen? Klebstoff wäre dicht aber etwas "endgültig".



Schau nach ob es der O-Ring ist oder doch Risse bei den Anschlüssen.


----------



## Ph1sher (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Alphacool NexXxoS GPX cooler für 980 ti's?
Habe die ZOTAC 980 ti Extreme und wüsste gerne ob die Kühler akzeptable Resultate liefern.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du jetzt nur den Kühler für die GPU? Der ist sicher sehr gut, du musst halt nur die restliche Karte gekühlt bekommen. Der Komplettkühler von Alphacool jedoch passt genauso wenig auf die Extreme, wie alle anderen Kühler für die GTX 980Ti. Für das Custom-PCB hat kein Hersteller einen Kühler gefertigt.


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... stimmt nicht. Liquid Extasy hat für die Extreme was gebaut und im Angebot. Für dir Omega hat er mir auch was angeboten.


----------



## Ph1sher (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Der Komplettkühler von Alphacool jedoch passt genauso wenig auf die Extreme, wie alle anderen Kühler für die GTX 980Ti. Für das Custom-PCB hat kein Hersteller einen Kühler gefertigt.



Ich meinte den hier:  Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 M09 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool
Es gibt für die Extreme mittlerweile den obigen und zwei weitere Kühler von Liquidextasy und Bitspower. 
Da ich nicht weiß ob der Full-Cover Block von Liquidextasy was taugt, wüsste ich gerne wie die GPU only + Heatsink Lösung von Alphacool ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep ...

GTX 9XX Series : Wasserkuhler Narrow Line Zotac GTX 980 TI Amp Extreme

Zur Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, hatte bisher noch keinen von LE. Sieht man auch eher selten.

Bei den Alphacool GPX sind die Spawa Temps gegenüber Fullcover eben höher, aber unbedenklich.


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... habe bisher nur Gutes gehört. Nur die Lieferzeiten sind mit 6 Wochen recht lang. Aber evtl. siehts aktuell besser aus.


----------



## the_leon (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu LE, ich habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen.
und Marc is echt ne geile Sau


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ph1sher schrieb:


> Ich meinte den hier: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 M09 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool



Gut den kannte ich nicht, unter GTX 980 Kühler-Modellen vermute ich keine Kühler für 980Ti.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Jep ...
> 
> GTX 9XX Series : Wasserkuhler Narrow Line Zotac GTX 980 TI Amp Extreme



Den hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt, dabei war ich gestern erst bei LE auf der Homepage und hab den gesehen... Die Kühler sind super verarbeitet und der Kontakt ist sehr flott beim Antworten. Zu den Lieferzeiten kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Rousi (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Um das Kabelgewirr zu verstecken bzw. die Optik zu verbessern gibt es beim Nova die passende "Box" siehe hier. Oder du holst dir die 180er-Blenden und entsprechende Lüfter, dann sind es weniger Kabel.
> 
> Bei mir sah das mit den Kabeln wie folgt aus:
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich jetzt echt ein paar Minuten gewundert, wieso Deine eLoops rot sind und war mir sicher, dass es diese nur in weiß gibt.
Dass diese von Phobya und nicht NB sind, hat etwas gedauert


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Dass diese von Phobya und nicht NB sind, hat etwas gedauert



Phobya baut eLoops? Bist du dir da sicher?

Was anderes....

Kann man eigentlich eine Aquastream Ultra oder Ultimate mit den Farbwerk Controllern koppeln? Also entweder beide per USB oder direkt per Aquabus?
Und vielmehr die Frage, kann man das in der Aquasuite auch zusammen nutzen um beispielsweise die Farben abhängig von der Wassertemperatur zu steuern, usw....?


----------



## nikon87 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Phobya baut eLoops? Bist du dir da sicher?


Natürlich sind das nur "umgelabelte" NB-eLoops, heißen ja nicht umsonst "Phobya *NB*-eLoop Bionic". Sind halt aber "Sondereditionen" für Phobya mit leichten Anpassungen (Drehzahl und eben Farbe) so wie eben auch bei den ganzen "PCGH-Editions". Gibt es übrigens auch in Schwarz, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Gerry_N2o (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so jetz kann man den Masterkleer Schlauch auch wieder kaufen 

Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) Ultra Clear (BPA free) | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche der 120er Noctua´s oder NB haben den größten Luftdruck und sind zudem die Leisesten? Ich habe mittlerweile den Überblick verloren.


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also in der letzten PCGH ist der Noctua NF-F12 PWM der Beste unter den 120ern, allerdings bei 100% mit 1,9 Sone nicht gerade leise. Bei weniger Drehzahl scheints aber besser auszusehen (0,4 Sone bei 75% PWM)
Zweiter wäre Blacknoise Multiframe M12-2 mit etwas schlechterer Kühlleistung (2 Kelvin mehr) dafür selbst bei  100% grad mal 0,6 Sone.

Am besten investierst du die 4,50€ in die aktuelle Ausgabe und schaust selbst durch welcher Lüfter dir von den Werten zusagt. Das Geld ist es wert und man hat ein bisl Klolektüre....


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn ich die Anschaffung guter Klo-Lektüre nur befürworten kann:
Unseren letzten 120-mm-Test haben wir in der 05/2015 veröffentlicht (gibt es zumindest digital noch nachzukaufen); in der aktuellen Ausgabe findet sich nur der Einkaufsführer zu 120-mm-Lüftern. (Kaufen sollte man sie als Wasserkühlungs-Fan trotzdem: 18 Minuten Wasserkühlergeschichte auf der DVD, von Heatkiller 1.1 und Cuplex 1.3 bis heute!)

Meine Empfehlung für den blasenden Betrieb sind Eloops, weil sie einfach mehr Luft bei gleichem Luftrauschen bewegen. (Der sechste Platz im EKF geht auf die Ausstattung der getesteten Phobya-Variante zurück, die Leistungsnote war die beste im 120-mm-Bereich.) Saugend sind Multi-Frame die sicherere weil Störungs-unempfindliche Wahl. Noctua NF-F12 PWM empfehlen sich für leiser als Ultra-Silent, weil sie das beste Lager haben (den Unterschied werden viele aber gar nicht hören, wir reden hier vom <<500-U/min-BEreich) oder wenn man ein breites Drehzahlband braucht. Gerade über PWM an einem Aquaero lassen sie sich extrem gut regeln.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> (Kaufen sollte man sie als Wasserkühlungs-Fan trotzdem: 18 Minuten Wasserkühlergeschichte auf der DVD, von Heatkiller 1.1 und Cuplex 1.3 bis heute!)



Eigenlob stinkt?  Ne war super das Video. Hast du mittlerweile nen Mikrostruktur-Kühler organisieren können? In der Bucht gibt's teilweise Ice-Rex Kühler für 30-40€


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt nicht um weitere Kühler bemüht. Nach Artikel und Video hatte ich ohnehin keine Verwendung mehr dafür und den Markt leerkaufen, nur damit etwas im Lager verstaubt? Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich dachte für die private Sammlung vllt?


----------



## Shantyboost (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Universal- GPUKühlern und/oder mit diesen Minikühlern für Spannungswandler und rams gemacht ? Ich überlege im Zuge der nächsten Aufrüstung die Grafikkarte mit in die Wakü einzubinden.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre ein Fullcover keine Alternative

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shantyboost (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Fullcover sind mir zu teuer weil die ja nur auf der einen Karte funktionieren. Die Universalkühler können ja auch auf der nächsten Karte wieder montiert werden.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool GPX wäre dann noch ne alternative. Da Künste den GPU Block immer mitnehmen und musst halt nen Alukühlkörper für die Spawas und den Speicher kaufen/anfertigen lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shantyboost (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok ist auch ein interessantes Konzept von Alphacool aber auch recht teuer...


----------



## the_leon (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Fullcover is nicht teurer als n anderer Fullcover, und bei der nächsten GPU sparst was


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Universal- GPUKühlern und/oder mit diesen Minikühlern für Spannungswandler und rams gemacht ? Ich überlege im Zuge der nächsten Aufrüstung die Grafikkarte mit in die Wakü einzubinden.



Den Core von WATERCOOL habe ich bereits mehrfach erfolgreich verbaut. Ist ne feine Sache. Bei einem vernünftigen PCB ist alles möglich zu kühlen - GPU, Speicher, Spannungsversorgung, Backplate. http://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-GPU-X-Core-60-DIY

http://shop.watercool.de/WebRoot/Sa...D/8CBB/0A0C/05E7/6D16/HK_GPU-X_Core_60DIY.jpg

Brauchst nur die Platte zuschneiden, entsprechend die Löcher bohren. Bei Bedarf gibt es weitere Platten und Befestigungsmaterial bei Watercool. Welche GPU möchtest Du denn unter Wasser setzen?


----------



## JakPol (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> Den Core von WATERCOOL habe ich bereits mehrfach erfolgreich verbaut. Ist ne feine Sache. Bei einem vernünftigen PCB ist alles möglich zu kühlen - GPU, Speicher, Spannungsversorgung, Backplate. http://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-GPU-X-Core-60-DIY
> 
> http://shop.watercool.de/WebRoot/Sa...D/8CBB/0A0C/05E7/6D16/HK_GPU-X_Core_60DIY.jpg
> 
> Brauchst nur die Platte zuschneiden, entsprechend die Löcher bohren. Bei Bedarf gibt es weitere Platten und Befestigungsmaterial bei Watercool. Welche GPU möchtest Du denn unter Wasser setzen?


Kann ich bestätigen. Hier mal zwei Ansichtsexemplare:

Sapphire 7870 XT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sapphire R9 290



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist einfach ein extrem vielseitiges System. Bei GPU wechsel braucht man nur eine neue Bodenplatte, die gibt es entweder direkt bei Watercool für 15€ oder man holt sich (handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt) einfach eine entsprechende Kupferplatte beim Metallhändler des Vertrauens und setzt die Bohrlöcher selbst.


----------



## Shantyboost (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mich noch nicht für eine Karte entschieden, warscheinlich wirds aber eine GTX 1070. Sowas wie den Core von WATERCOOL hatte ich mir auch vorgestellt, einmal investieren und bei der nächstenKarte nur noch Zubehör für ein Trinkgeld dazukaufen.

@JakPol: hast du auch ein Foto von dem Passivkühler under den Anschlüssen bei der R9?


----------



## Knabinho (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieser Lüfter Scythe Slip Stream 1200 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
in Verbindung mit einem 360er bzw. 240er (45mm) Radiator leise läuft? Shrouds sind auch geplant...

Oder wären die PWM-Varianten besser (möchte alles per Aquaero 5 LT + ggf PWM-Splitter steuern)?


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf 1200rpm definitiv nicht leise. Ich habe einmal die 800er benutzt, selbst die waren mir zu laut und bin auf die 500er gewechselt, welche noch gedrosselt werden. Ist natürlich immer subjektiv, aber für normale Leute sind die 800er leise. Die 1200er sind auch leiser als viele andere mit der Umdrehungszahl, aber definitiv gut hörbar.


----------



## JakPol (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> @JakPol: hast du auch ein Foto von dem Passivkühler under den Anschlüssen bei der R9?


Ich weiß nicht so genau, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe. Hier sind die Bilder, die ich von dem Umbau noch habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das weiße war eine Schbalone aus Papier. Nach dieser Schablone hab ich mir dann die Bodenplatte aus Kupfer gefertigt. Auf den überstehenden Teil neben dem Kühlkörper kamen dann hinterher die Passivkühler per doppelseitig klebendem Wärmeleitpad.


----------



## Knabinho (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@euMelBeumel
Weißt du wie weit man die 800er runterregeln kann?


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Der Watercool GPX core würde im WaKü quide von pcgh getestet und es wurden auch die Spawa Temps gemessen da vielleicht mal reinschauen.
Der lohnt sich für 4 Euro.
Da hat er nicht so gut abgeschnitten.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shantyboost (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meinte eigentlich die passiven Kühlkörper unter dem Core, da steht das die nicht höher als 6mm sein dürfen, wollte mal sehen wie die aussehen


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird dann sowas in der Art sein, mehr oder minder grob ausgeführt: InLine RAM-Kühler selbstklebende Kühlrippen, 4 Stück Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KillercornyX (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern wollte ich grad ne Runde zocken als plötzlich mein Bildschirm schwarz wurde. PC lief noch, die Fensterumrandung blizte noch mal kurz hervor und nach circa 10 Sekunden plötzlich ein Reset...
"WTF?" dachte ich. Also mal eben durchs Fenster vom PC geschaut, nix zu sehen. Grafikkarte war dicht.... Oh, aber da: der CPU-Kühler tropfte auf die Grafikkarte....  Was ne sch***e, schnell den Stecker gezogen.

Erst mal die GraKa ausgebaut und trocken getupft. Wieder mal Wasser ablassen und nachschauen. Ich hab noch ne ander Schraubtülle probiert, aber das gleiche. Schnell noch Teflonband aus dem Garten geholt (von der Brunnenpumpe) und ordentlich drum gewickelt, leider mit mäßigem Erfolg. Ich bekomm den Anschluss einfach nicht dicht.

Ich vermute ich hab durch die ganze Bauerei am Kreislauf das Gewinde zersägt. Ich hab immer wieder die Schläuche abgesteckt zum ablassen und dann wieder draufgeschraubt. Da das Innengewinde vom Kühler leider auch nur Acryl ist hielt das scheinbar nicht lange.  Hab dann in der Nacht noch gleich nen Ersatzdeckel für den NexXxoS XP³ Plexi geordert, Kostenpunkt 16,79 €. Mit etwas Glück kommt der morgen oder Mittwoch. Jetzt heißt es wieder warten....

Glücklicherweise hat die Grafikkarte scheinbar nix abbekommen, der PC startete zumindest bis ins Windows. Näheres weiß ich wenn der Kühler wieder drauf ist, oder ich bau solange wieder den Lüftkühler drauf.

Fazit: An Acrylgewinden so wenig wie möglich rumfummeln, am besten nur einmal und nie wieder. Oder besser: Kühler mit Metallgewinde kaufen!


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du am Deckel denn direkt was ausmachen können? Haarrisse oder so? Ich hatte sowas ähnliches bisher nur zweimal, einmal am Ausgang meiner Eheim 1046, da hab ich überdreht. Das andere Mal bei nem AGB von EK, der war von Werk aus undicht... Sollte selbst bei Kunststoffen nicht passieren, aber manchmal ist man halt doch der eine unter 1000, wo doch was ist. Solange die Hardware immerhin lebt, ist es j verschmerzbar, wenn auch nicht minder ärgerlich.


----------



## KillercornyX (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganau hab ich nicht nachgesehen, aber es kommt definitv vom Gewinde. Ich hab warscheinlich einfach zu oft den Schlau wieder aufgeschraubt und dabei die Tülle selbst auch immer weiter überdreht. 
Beim Versuch das gestern mit (zu viel) Teflonband abzudichten hab ichs warscheinlich auch schief eingeschraubt und endgültig zerwürgt. Letztlich kam immer mehr Kühlwasser raus. 
Naja, der Ersatzdeckel ist finanziell noch zu verkraften und ich bin eine Erfahrung reicher.. Aus Schaden wird man klug.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, dass man bei dem Kühler viele Teile optional erwerben kann, das macht es komfortabler. Kann jedem passieren


----------



## brooker (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... bei Kunststoff gilt mehr denn je die Regel: nach fest, kommt lose 

Zur Not kann man eine Tülle mit 2k Kleber einkleben. Dann passt das wieder


----------



## JakPol (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich die passiven Kühlkörper unter dem Core, da steht das die nicht höher als 6mm sein dürfen, wollte mal sehen wie die aussehen





euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das wird dann sowas in der Art sein, mehr oder minder grob ausgeführt: InLine RAM-Kühler selbstklebende Kühlrippen, 4 Stück Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Korrekt. Beim Core sind keine passiven Kühlkörper dabei, die muss man sich zusätzlich besorgen. Watercool bietet aber auch welche als Zubehör an, 8Pack oder 12Pack. Oder man hat halt noch welche von früheren Bastelprojekten rumfliegen (wie bei mir).


----------



## Shantyboost (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Pelle0095: weißt du in welcher Ausgabe die Kühler getestet wurden ?


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einmal im Guide wie Pelle schon schrieb: Wasserkuhlung: Das digitale Sonderheft nun auch als PDF

Oder du schaust in Ausgabe 161 (03/14)


----------



## KillercornyX (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... bei Kunststoff gilt mehr denn je die Regel: nach fest, kommt lose
> 
> Zur Not kann man eine Tülle mit 2k Kleber einkleben. Dann passt das wieder



Ich kenn das eher so: "Nach fest kommt ab, nach ab kommt Arbeit." Wie wahr....
Ersatzteil kommt warscheinlich morgen an. Glücklicherweise gibts überhaupt welche.

2K-Kleber hab ich leider nicht zur Hand, das ist mir auch etwas zu heikel. Ist ja jetzt auch keine Option mehr...

Hab mir den Kühler nach dem Ausbau angesehen, da sind 4-5 Risse am Gewinde, also zu fest eingeschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantyboost (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok besten Danke erstmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shantyboost
Wasserkuhlung: Das digitale Sonderheft nun auch als PDF

Edit: zu spät 

Ich habe diesen hier 
Alphacool GPU HF 14 ATI/NVidia Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition | MB - Universalkuhler | MB - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Da kannst du auch größere Passivkühler nehmen. Wobei der Watercool natürlich besser aussieht.

Für die Spawas habe ich mir den bestellt, aber noch nicht verbaut.
Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Cooling Plate ASUS M5A97 PRO Mosfet - Black | MB - Spezialkuhler | MB - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Habe eine R9 280 und geht es noch mit den Passivkühler.  Ist halt keine Monster Grafikkarte.
Alles zusammengefasst hätte ich mir aber auch fast einen Komplettkühler holen können, da fehlt nicht mehr viel.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KillercornyX: Warum hast du nach der Erfahrung eigentlich nicht auf den preisgleichen Acetal (POM) Deckel (Version 1, weil Version 2 auch  bloß ein billiger Spritzgussdeckel ist) oder den Messingdeckel für den NexXxos XP³ gewechselt? Das tut man sich doch nicht noch mal an, sobald man diese Lehre daraus gezogen hat - zumal auch die Plexi-Version nicht mal Vollmaterial, sondern nur ein Spritzguss-Teil ist.


----------



## BladerzZZ (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Thema WaKü: Will mir eine 1080 kaufen aber bin immer noch am Überlegen welches Modell ich mir zulegen soll. Hab mir gedacht bei dem Preis hole ich mir eine mit einer WaKü. Leider hab ich wenig Erfahrung damit und weiß nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll. Meine Optionen sind: 
- Eine normale luftgekühlte Karte (Strix oder Zotac) 
- Eine normale wie oben nur die Kühlung durch eine eigene WaKü ersetzen.
- Eine FE + eigener WaKü
- Oder eine fertige wie z.B. hier King Mod High End Grafikkarten online kaufen
(Empfiehlt es sich eventuell auch eine Hybrid?)

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich mich wenig mit WaKü sowie Herstellern auskenne. Ansonsten würde ich eine ohne WaKü kaufen.


----------



## DOcean (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stehe vor ähnlichen Überlegungen 1080/1070 kaufen und dann Wakü...

Ich  tendiere zu einem Custom PCB + einem passenden Fullcover Block. Komplett Pakete sind meist zu teuer... Selbstbau ist billiger


----------



## BladerzZZ (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor ähnlichen Überlegungen 1080/1070 kaufen und dann Wakü...
> 
> Ich  tendiere zu einem Custom PCB + einem passenden Fullcover Block. Komplett Pakete sind meist zu teuer... Selbstbau ist billiger



King Mod Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Twin X2 wassergekuhlt mit aqua
King Mod MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Aero 8G OC wassergekuhlt mit aqua

Sowas zu teuer? Wie komm ich als Laie besser weg? Nur halt selbstbauen kostet auch Zeit und man kann einige falsch und kaputt machen und wer zahlt meine Fehler? Bei den fertigen hast du Garantie.


----------



## DOcean (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die MSI 1080 8G OC kostet 700 €, der Kühler ~110 €  -> 810€
das Komplettpaket aber 949 -> 139 mehr als selber bauen

Klar hast du bei den andern Garantie, aber selber bauen macht Spaß und viel kaputt machen kannst du da nicht (wenn man ordentlich arbeitet und nicht 2 linke Hände hat)


----------



## BladerzZZ (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> die MSI 1080 8G OC kostet 700 €, der Kühler ~110 €  -> 810€
> das Komplettpaket aber 949 -> 139 mehr als selber bauen
> 
> Klar hast du bei den andern Garantie, aber selber bauen macht Spaß und viel kaputt machen kannst du da nicht (wenn man ordentlich arbeitet und nicht 2 linke Hände hat)



Was kannst du mir den als PCB empfehlen? Eine Strix ist da zu teuer. Und welchen Kühler? Leider bin ich beim Kühler Hersteller aufgeschmissen da ich mich leider 0 auskenne.
Zwei Linke Hände habe ich nicht nur eher keine Erfahrung darin und was man beachten muss. Schon beim Kauf tue ich mich schwer.
Und zusätzlich was alles brauche ich noch zusätzlich? Gibt es komplett Pakete?


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @KillercornyX: Warum hast du nach der Erfahrung eigentlich nicht auf den preisgleichen Acetal (POM) Deckel (Version 1, weil Version 2 auch  bloß ein billiger Spritzgussdeckel ist) oder den Messingdeckel für den NexXxos XP³ gewechselt? Das tut man sich doch nicht noch mal an, sobald man diese Lehre daraus gezogen hat - zumal auch die Plexi-Version nicht mal Vollmaterial, sondern nur ein Spritzguss-Teil ist.



Ja, hätte ich eigentlich auch machen können. Intention für die Plexi-Variante war, dass ich da noch 2 LEDs reinbasteln kann. Naja, Ist jetzt eh zu spät, Paket liegt schon im Postauto und ist bald da.


----------



## DOcean (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Was kannst du mir den als PCB empfehlen? Eine Strix ist da zu teuer. Und welchen Kühler? Leider bin ich beim Kühler Hersteller aufgeschmissen da ich mich leider 0 auskenne.
> Zwei Linke Hände habe ich nicht nur eher keine Erfahrung darin und was man beachten muss. Schon beim Kauf tue ich mich schwer.
> Und zusätzlich was alles brauche ich noch zusätzlich? Gibt es komplett Pakete?



Wakü Guide hier im Forum mal lesen oder Google fragen gibt genug Tutorials da draußen...

PCB weiß ich auch nicht

Kühler ist bei Fullcover fast egal, gut kühlen können die alle (wenn man nicht oder nur wenig übertakten will)


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Was kannst du mir den als PCB empfehlen? Eine Strix ist da zu teuer. Und welchen Kühler? Leider bin ich beim Kühler Hersteller aufgeschmissen da ich mich leider 0 auskenne.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...er-nachruest-wasserkuehler-version-2-0-a.html

*hust*Schleichwerbung*hust* 



BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Zwei Linke Hände habe ich nicht nur eher keine Erfahrung darin und was man beachten muss. Schon beim Kauf tue ich mich schwer.



Soll es eine Custom-Karte werden, solltest du natürlich, wie du selbst schon merkst, darauf achten, dass es einen Block für die Karte gibt/geben wird. Gibt es mehrere Hersteller, die liefern (Referenz-PCB), kauft man eigentlich nur nach Optik, denn in der Leistung gibt es kaum Unterschiede.



BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Und zusätzlich was alles brauche ich noch zusätzlich? Gibt es komplett Pakete?



Zusätzlich brauchst du je nach Hersteller noch Wärmeleitpaste und/oder Pads für RAM/Mosfets. Ob der Hersteller sowas mitliefert steht natürlich in der Produktbeschreibung. Schrauben (und Inbusschlüssel soweit ich weiß) sind aber immer dabei.

Bei den Pascal-Karten hat man das Problem, dass die Karten selbst ja kaum verfügbar sind. Da sieht es mit Kühlblöcken kaum besser aus. Wenn es Custom-Karten werden sollen, schaust du am Besten bei EK, Aquatuning oder Liquid Extasy, die beliefern auch spezielle PCBs mit Kühlern, aber bei weitem nicht alle! Die "großen" Marken werden i.d.R. aber versorgt (Strix, Gaming G1, Classified, Lightning,...) - aber keine Garantie dafür!


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AMD magst du wohl nicht, weil du da nur Nvidia listest?


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...er-nachruest-wasserkuehler-version-1-1-a.html


----------



## Shantyboost (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist gestern Abend die Idee gekommen, einen ausrangierten CPU Kühler für die GPU zu benutzen. Ich hätte da evtl einen AC cuplex kryos delrin (Intel Version) übrig. Man müsste wahrscheinlich an der Halterung was wegschneiden damit der auf die jeweilige Karte passt und neue Löcher zum befestigen bohren, aber die Halterungen kann man ja auch einzeln kaufen. was haltet Ihr von der Idee?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aries1337 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann musst aber passive Heatsinks auf den rest setzen, funktioniert sonst gut, gibt dazu auch yt videos


----------



## brooker (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... oder Du nimmst den Kühler GPU Core von Watercool. Da sind das Kühlen von Speicher und SpaWas mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick möglich.


----------



## Shantyboost (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar der Rest muss auch gekühlt werden passiv oder mit zusätzlichen Kühlern, aber der cuplex wäre halt über! Wie sieht das mit den Temps aus ? Werden die eher besser oder eher schlechter ausfallen als mit einem "richtigen" GPU Kühler


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den kuplex kann man aber auch gebraucht verkaufen.
Wenn du dann einen (gebrauchten) Heatkiller Core kaufst sollte sich das ziemlich ausgehen 

Bei den Temperaturen wird der Cuplex das Nachsehen haben

Alleine deshalb weil er für einen großen Heatspreder gebaut ist und die GPU Kühler für die kleine Oberfläche einer GPU :jaja:


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shantyboost schrieb:


> Klar der Rest muss auch gekühlt werden passiv oder mit zusätzlichen Kühlern, aber der cuplex wäre halt über! Wie sieht das mit den Temps aus ? Werden die eher besser oder eher schlechter ausfallen als mit einem "richtigen" GPU Kühler



Auf dem Chip genauso gut, wird ja direkt gekühlt. Das Problem sind halt wirklich die anderen heißen Bauteile auf der Karte. Die Frage ist doch erst einmal, welche Karte soll denn gekühlt werden?



the_leon schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen wird der Cuplex das Nachsehen haben



Glaube ich nicht. Der Heatkiller für die GPUs entspricht so ziemlich genau dem Heatkiller 3.0 LC, dass der besser als der Kryos ist, glaube ich nicht.



the_leon schrieb:


> Alleine deshalb weil er für einen großen Heatspreder gebaut ist und die GPU Kühler für die kleine Oberfläche einer GPU :jaja:



Die Bodenplatte des Heatkiller Core entspricht der vom Heatkiller 3.0 LC, welcher ebenso für große Heatspreader gebaut ist. Ob ein Betrieb auf einem Die  mit Pins oder Kanälen besser performt müsste man einfach testen, wahrscheinlich geht das wie immer in der Messtoleranz unter.

Gesetzt dem Fall man bekommt den Rest der Karte passiv gekühlt und braucht somit nicht die Core LT Version, würde ich jederzeit zum Kryos raten. Wozu das Teil günstig verkaufen, um was anderes, genauso gutes, gebraucht zu kaufen.


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Bodenplatte des Heatkiller Core entspricht der vom Heatkiller 3.0 LC, welcher ebenso für große Heatspreader gebaut ist. Ob ein Betrieb auf einem Die  mit Pins oder Kanälen besser performt müsste man einfach testen, wahrscheinlich geht das wie immer in der Messtoleranz unter.n.



Ok, dann hatte ich das falsch im kopf.
Meine Aussagen nehmen ich also zurück.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, es wird sich die Wage halten, austesten wäre gut - wer möchte?


----------



## KillercornyX (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit es die Düsenkühler gibt unterscheiden sich diese doch eh nur minimal und um ein paar Grad bei der Kühlung. Das sieht man ja auch bei CPU-Kühlern. Letzendlich sind die alle wesentlich besser als luftgekühlt.
Von daher sollte es fast egal sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche Temperatur die Luft hat, welche am Radiator ausgeblasen wird? Kann man das ausrechnen?

Falls es hilft, es wäre die Abluft an einem 240er Radiator, gekühlt wird ein Xeon und ein GTX1070?

edit: Also nicht auf´s Grad genau aber so ungefähr wäre schon hilfreich.


----------



## nikon87 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir entspricht die Temperatur der Luft die aus dem Radi kommt ziemlich genau der Wassertemperatur beim Einfluss, nur ca. 0,5° kühler. Wenn das Wasser im Kreislauf also um die 35° hat ist die aufgewärmte Luft ca. 34,5° warm. Gemessen mit einem integrierten Temperaturfühler im Kreislauf und einem Temperaturfühler der knapp hinter einem Radi "in der Luft" hängt. Letztlich ja eigentlich logisch, dass die Lufttemperatur in etwa der Temperatur des zu kühlenden Mediums entspricht. Das ist ja quasi Sinn der Sache.

Das Ganze kann man sicherlich auch ausrechnen, aber dazu brauchst du wohl erst mal einige Daten wie Lufttemperatur und Dichte, Temperatur des Wassers das durch den Radi läuft, einen Wert der dir sagt wie gut der verwendete Radiator die Wärme abgeben kann, verlässliche Angaben wie viel Luft die entsprechenden Lüfter wirklich durch den Radi drücken und so weiter und so fort. Ich denke das wäre relativ aufwändig. Dann lieber einfach ein Thermometer hinter den Radi hängen und ab und zu mal drauf schauen wenn einem grobe Werte ausreichen.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay also kann man sagen, dass das Verhältnis (Wassertemperatur zu Lufttemperatur) ganz grob 1:1 ist?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Luft die hinten raus geblasen wird hat grob etwa die Temperatur vom Wasser, ja.


----------



## Tassadar (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: Ist es normal, dass die Lamellen vom Heatkiller IV so aussehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gerade einen ersten Testlauf meiner Wakü gemacht und danach den Kühler auseinander geschraubt.


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm sieht seltsam aus, v.A. da die "Wände" gerade sind und nur die Lamellen verbogen. rechts ein sehr großer Spalt, links ein zu kleiner... 
Andererseits sind die schon wirklich extrem symmetrisch verbogen... ich bin jetzt mal so mutig und sage, dass das keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleitung hat, nachdem die Spalte immernoch ordentlich groß sind. Wenn es aber Neuware ist: Sofort zurück und Ersatz verlangen. 
Aber vielleicht hat den ja jemand im Einsatz bzw. schon mal aufgemacht und kann das bestätigen oder negieren.


----------



## Shantyboost (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Auf dem Chip genauso gut, wird ja direkt gekühlt. Das Problem sind halt wirklich die anderen heißen Bauteile auf der Karte. Die Frage ist doch erst einmal, welche Karte soll denn gekühlt werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich habe mich noch nicht für eine Karte entschieden. Wahrscheinlich wirds eine GTX 1070, bin mir noch nicht sicher da das Upgrade erst für den Weihnachtsurlaub geplant ist!


----------



## Tassadar (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hmm sieht seltsam aus, v.A. da die "Wände" gerade sind und nur die Lamellen verbogen. rechts ein sehr großer Spalt, links ein zu kleiner...
> Andererseits sind die schon wirklich extrem symmetrisch verbogen... ich bin jetzt mal so mutig und sage, dass das keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleitung hat, nachdem die Spalte immernoch ordentlich groß sind. Wenn es aber Neuware ist: Sofort zurück und Ersatz verlangen.
> Aber vielleicht hat den ja jemand im Einsatz bzw. schon mal aufgemacht und kann das bestätigen oder negieren.



Der Kühler ist nagelneu. Kann ja sein, dass sich durch die Deckplatte, die oben draufgeschraubt wird, die Lamellen verbiegen - keine Ahnung ob das so gewollt ist.

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Heatkiller IV Pro mal irgendwann aufgeschraubt? Finde auch bei Google nirgends Bilder.


----------



## JakPol (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tassadar schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist nagelneu. Kann ja sein, dass sich durch die Deckplatte, die oben draufgeschraubt wird, die Lamellen verbiegen - keine Ahnung ob das so gewollt ist.
> 
> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Heatkiller IV Pro mal irgendwann aufgeschraubt? Finde auch bei Google nirgends Bilder.


Es ist definitiv nicht normal. Wo hast Du den Kühler denn gekauft?

Sehr gute Bilder gibt es zum Beispiel hier: Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro CPU waterblock – Page 3


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Art verbiegen sich die Lamellen meiner Erfahrung nach z. B. wenn man sie einzeln nacheinander sägt und das Sägeblatt dabei einen leichten Schlag hat oder der Boden nicht absolut rechtwinklig zum Blatt gespannt ist, bzw. das Blatt nicht absolut parallel zu Einspannung läuft ist. Allerdings wäre es sehr ineffektiv die Lamellen einzeln zu sägen, weshalb ich annehme, dass man bei Watercool eine Mehrfahr-Sägeblattaufnahme verwendet mit der sich alle Lamellen gleichzeitig sägen lassen. In dem Fall wundert mich das Bild dann etwas, aber da ich selber noch nicht mit mehreren Blättern gleichzeitig Lamellen gesägt habe, will ich mal nicht ausschließen, dass es da beim leichten Winkelabweichungen in der Einspannung vllt. auch mit einer mehrfachsägeblattaufnahme zu solchen gleichmäßig verbogenen Lamellen kommen kann. Bei einer leichten Parallelitätsabweichung könnte man sich das schon vorstellen. Möglicherweise könnte auch das Vernickeln der Grund sein. So dünne Lamellen können u. U. bei der Beschichtung verbogen werden, wenn die Schicht sich nicht gleichmäßig anlagert, oder vorher schon ein leicht ungleichmäßiger Eigenspannungszustand vorliegt, der aber noch nicht für eine dauerhaft Verbiegung reichte.

In jedem Fall dürfte das der Funktion keinen Abbruch tun, aber die Kühlwirkung ist theoretisch vllt. nicht ganz so perfekt wie mit gleichmäßigen senkrechten Lamellen sein. Das wird sich aber mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht in einer für dich messbaren Größenordnung auswirken.


----------



## Tassadar (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den Kühler denn gekauft?


Caseking. Ich werde ihn umtauschen lassen, finde das schon krass bei einem neuen Kühler.


----------



## JakPol (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist kein Defekt im technischen Sinne, da die Funktion nicht eingeschränkt ist. Caseking wird daher eine Reklamation möglicherweise ablehnen. Allerdings entspricht dieser Boden so nicht den Ansprüchen von WATERCOOL. Du kannst dich per Mail an support@watercool.de wenden, um die Bodenplatte gegen eine einwandfreie auszutauschen.


----------



## brooker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JokPol: woher hast Du diese Aussage?


----------



## JakPol (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe Christian auf diesen Post hier hingewiesen und das war (im Groben) seine Antwort


----------



## Tassadar (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Es ist kein Defekt im technischen Sinne, da die Funktion nicht eingeschränkt ist. Caseking wird daher eine Reklamation möglicherweise ablehnen. Allerdings entspricht dieser Boden so nicht den Ansprüchen von WATERCOOL. Du kannst dich per Mail an support@watercool.de wenden, um die Bodenplatte gegen eine einwandfreie auszutauschen.



Was? Da war ich wohl zu schnell heute, hab mir schon einen Retoure-Zettel schicken lassen und das Ding eingepackt.
Wen hast du da gefragt? Wenn das wirklich so ist, schreib ich erst an Watercool und schicke das Paket nicht weg.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe wassergekühlte, welche 180er Lüfter empfiehlt ihr? Dabei ist ein MoRa im Einsatz. Und bis 32er dicke schafft er. Geregelt werden sie von der Aquastream Ultimate. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakPol (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Silverstone Air Penetrator.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber nur wenn der Mora weeeiiiit weg steht  Ansonsten Phobya G Silent


----------



## JakPol (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neue Revision läuft bei 1.5V an und hat dann ca 200rpm. Das ist bedeutend leiser als jede Pumpe. Ich persönlich hab ne Lüfterkurve eingerichtet, in der die bei 33°C Wassertemperatur erst anlaufen und bei 39.5°C 100% erreichen würden. Selbst nach 3 Stunden Prime plus Furmark (i5-6600k auf 4.6 GHz, R9 290 auf 1200MHz, MB Spannungswandler auch unter Wasser) hatte ich noch nie mehr als 750rpm bei ca. 37°C. Das ist immer noch leiser als der Straßen Lärm tagsüber.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest die 32mm dicken 180er Phobya G-Silent Lüfter scheinen allen konstruktiven Details nach, abgesehen von den Farben von Rahmen und Rotor sowie von der Beleuchtungsfarbe baugleich mit den Silverstone FN181-BL zu sein und werden vermutlich mit derselben Spritzgussform hergestellt. Die Silverstone FN181-BL habe ich auf meine MoRas geschnallt (sind auch günstiger als die Phobya). Ideal sind auch die nicht, aber gedrosselt sehr angenehm. Bei 180er Lüftern gibt´s leider noch keine wirklich in jeder Hinsicht guten Lüfter. Am ehesten werden diesem Anspruch wohl noch die kugelgelagerten Silverstone FM181 gerecht. Leider gibt es die seit Jahren nur noch in weiß und nicht mehr in schwarz. Auch die weißen sind aber nicht mehr so einfach zu beschaffen. Die Silverstone Air Penetrator AP181 Serie ist zwar fürchterlich stark, aber eben auch sehr laut, wenn man sie nicht massiv drosselt. Zudem ist der Aufbau mit dem Strömungsgitter hinter dem Rotor eher was für gezielte Gehäuseluftströme mit langer Reichweite als für Radiatoren.

Die 25mm dicken 180er Phobya G-Silent kann ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht empfehlen. Das sind in jeder Hinsicht Billiglüfter mit geringer Verarbeitungsqualität und trotz geringen Luftstroms recht laut.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Die neue Revision läuft bei 1.5V an und hat dann ca 200rpm. Das ist bedeutend leiser als jede Pumpe. Ich persönlich hab ne Lüfterkurve eingerichtet, in der die bei 33°C Wassertemperatur erst anlaufen und bei 39.5°C 100% erreichen würden. Selbst nach 3 Stunden Prime plus Furmark (i5-6600k auf 4.6 GHz, R9 290 auf 1200MHz, MB Spannungswandler auch unter Wasser) hatte ich noch nie mehr als 750rpm bei ca. 37°C. Das ist immer noch leiser als der Straßen Lärm tagsüber.



Sieh an, dann kenn ich wohl nur die alte Rev. Interessant, danke!


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Link, wo die neue Version der AP181 zu kaufen ist wäre nett! Hab auch noch nichts davon gehört, dass es da ein Update gab. Dass man sie weit runter regeln kann, war ja schon immer so, aber 1,5V @ 200 rpm ist schon wirklich wenig. Das macht sie auf jeden Fall auch für Radis interessanter. Kann man an irgendetwas erkennen, welche der neuen und welche der alten Version entsprechen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schon jemand die Enermax T.B.Apollish getestet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakPol (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein Link, wo die neue Version der AP181 zu kaufen ist wäre nett! Hab auch noch nichts davon gehört, dass es da ein Update gab. Dass man sie weit runter regeln kann, war ja schon immer so, aber 1,5V @ 200 rpm ist schon wirklich wenig. Das macht sie auf jeden Fall auch für Radis interessanter. Kann man an irgendetwas erkennen, welche der neuen und welche der alten Version entsprechen?


Bei den älteren lüften ist der Schalter, mit dem man die Lüfter händisch regulieren kann, nur angesteckt. Bei den neueren (besseren) ist der Schalter am einem Kabel fest verlötet. Das ist zumindest der einzige Unterschied, der mir aufgefallen ist. Beim nächsten Umbau versuch ich, drauf zu achten und Fotos davon zu machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat sich vllt. an der Bezeichnung am Typenschild hinten auf dem Motor was geändert? Dann hätte man noch ein eindeutiges Merkmal, denn die Kabel sind häufig nicht abgebildet in Shops.


----------



## Skaugen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zumindest die 32mm dicken 180er Phobya G-Silent Lüfter scheinen allen konstruktiven Details nach, abgesehen von den Farben von Rahmen und Rotor sowie von der Beleuchtungsfarbe baugleich mit den Silverstone FN181-BL zu sein und werden vermutlich mit derselben Spritzgussform hergestellt. Die Silverstone FN181-BL habe ich auf meine MoRas geschnallt (sind auch günstiger als die Phobya). Ideal sind auch die nicht, aber gedrosselt sehr angenehm. Bei 180er Lüftern gibt´s leider noch keine wirklich in jeder Hinsicht guten Lüfter. Am ehesten werden diesem Anspruch wohl noch die kugelgelagerten Silverstone FM181 gerecht. Leider gibt es die seit Jahren nur noch in weiß und nicht mehr in schwarz. Auch die weißen sind aber nicht mehr so einfach zu beschaffen. Die Silverstone Air Penetrator AP181 Serie ist zwar fürchterlich stark, aber eben auch sehr laut, wenn man sie nicht massiv drosselt. Zudem ist der Aufbau mit dem Strömungsgitter hinter dem Rotor eher was für gezielte Gehäuseluftströme mit langer Reichweite als für Radiatoren.
> 
> Die 25mm dicken 180er Phobya G-Silent kann ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht empfehlen. Das sind in jeder Hinsicht Billiglüfter mit geringer Verarbeitungsqualität und trotz geringen Luftstroms recht laut.




Das klingt so, als hättest du die 25mm und 32mm dicken Phobya (bzw. Silverstone) getestet? 
Weil ich muss mich selbst ebenfalls entscheiden welche Lüfter ich an meinen (zukünftigen) Mora schnallen werde. Und da standen halt die 32mm Phobya und die 25mm Phobya (+PWM) mit 7mm Shrouds in der engeren Auswahl (Soll alles unter die hohe Blende passen).


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diesen 25mm dicken 180er Phobya G-Silent hatte ich mal einzeln für einen 180er Single-Radi. Das Teil war weder bezüglich Lautstärke und Luftstrom, noch in Punkto Verarbeitung sehr überzeugend. Hab ich später verschenkt.
Auf den MoRas habe ich jetzt die Silverstone FN181-BL. Die sind besser aber imho auch noch nicht so ganz das Wahre. Schon wenn man sie etwas drosselt laufen sie aber recht ruhig und angenehm. Bei Nenndrehzahl sind sie etwas - naja nennen wir´s mal "etwas rumpelig". Wegen der augenscheinlichen Baugleichheit und der gleichen technischen Daten nehme ich an, dass das auch für die 32mm Phobyas gilt.

Vielleicht probier ich nach der Info von JakPol aber auch noch mal die neuen AP181, wenn ich weiß wo man die neue Version kriegt. Oder ich bestücke doch mal einen MoRa mit 120ern. Bisher hab ich davon Abstand genommen, weil mehr Kabel nötig sind und ein ziemlicher Kostenfaktor ist (wäre da besonders schade, wenn der erste Versuch nicht gleich ein Treffer wäre).


----------



## Skaugen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ...
> Auf den MoRas habe ich jetzt die Silverstone FN181-BL. Die sind besser aber imho auch noch nicht so ganz das Wahre. Schon wenn man sie etwas drosselt laufen sie aber recht ruhig und angenehm. Bei Nenndrahzahl sind sie etwas - naja nennen wir´s mal "etwas rumpelig". Wegen der augenscheinlichen Baugleichheit und der gleichen technischen Daten nehme ich an, dass das auch für die 32mm Phobyas gilt.
> ...



Auf Nenndrehzahl würde ich die eh nicht laufen lassen^^ 
Meine Lüftersteuerung fängt beim überschreiten der Zieltemperatur mit so ~30% Leistung an. Dürften nach meiner Rechnung 3,6V sein*. Damit sollten die Lüfter leise sein und der Mora massig Luft bekommen. Zumindest vieeel mehr als bei ~300W Abwärme benötigt... 


*Lüftersteuerung hat eine Anlauffunktion.


----------



## ZMC (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den neueren Monsoon Schraubanschlüssen ist ja der innere Teil mit Silber beschichtet. Hat man außerdem vernickelte Bestandteile im WaKü-Kreislauf, kann es zu Korrosion kommen. Ich verwende als Kühlmittel Demineralisiertes Wasser + G48 (ca. 20:1 gemischt). Reicht das aus, um die Korrosion zu verhindern, oder sollte ich lieber die Finger von den Monsoon Fittings lassen?


----------



## chischko (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warte mal: Silber??  Bei WaKü Fittings? 
Klingt irgendwie unglaubwürdig... 

Hast Du nen Link oder so?


----------



## Tassadar (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist wirklich so: Link


----------



## chischko (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haua... demnächst werden die Röhren mit Platin bedampft etc.. ne hey


----------



## ZMC (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt blöd, früher war das bei den Monsoon Fittings nicht so und jetzt kriegt man nur noch die "neuen" mit der gut gemeinten, schlecht durchdachten Silberbeschichtung, die keiner haben will. Deswegen ja auch im Angebot beim verlinkten Händler. Nickel hast du heutzutage fast immer irgendwie im Kreislauf mit dabei, deswegen habe ich  z.B. auch beim Monsoon Series II Ausgleichsbehälter gleich als erstes den silbernen Kill Coil rausgedreht und mit einer Aqua Computer Verschlussschraube (vernickelt! ironischerweise) ersetzt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Clever, so bekommt man die Leute natürlich auch dazu nur die eigenen Produkte zu benutzen. Blöd nur, dass niemand (mehr) Kühler aus Silber fertigt


----------



## ZMC (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na, mit reinen Kupferkühlern gibt es ja kein Problem, soweit ich das verstehe. Nur, wenn was vernickeltes dabei ist. Das wird aber inzwischen gerne gemacht, weil Kupfer sonst ja auch anläuft. Siehe Kupfer und Nickel Edition bei den Aqua Computer Kühlern zum Beispiel.


----------



## Thor76 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So schlimm soll es nicht sein mit dem Nickel und dem Silber. Auf jeden Fall nicht so krass wie Aluminium und Kupfer. Caseking warnt zwar vor der Verwendung, aber ich denke das ist nur prophylaktisch.  Vielleicht sollte man noch auf ein wenig Korrosionsschutz achten.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs tatsächlich geschafft den Ersatz-Deckel für meinen Alphacool XP³ Plexi auch kaputt zu schrauben. Dabei hab ich extra aufgepasst, aber nach 2 Tagen wieder ein Haarriss am Gewinde, gefolgt von Undichtigkeit. Wieder tropfte es auf den PCI-E-Slot. Und wieder mal hab ich mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt und die Graka überlebte.
Nun hab ich Alphacool direkt angeschrieben und sie haben mir angeboten auf Kulanz einen neuen Deckel/Kühler zuzusenden. Ich hab aber angefragt ob ich nen Gutschein oder so für ihren Shop bekommen könnte, dann kauf ich mir lieber die Brass-Black Variante. Die besteht wenigstens aus Bronze und sollte nicht so einfach kaputt gehen.



Thor76 schrieb:


> So schlimm soll es nicht sein mit dem Nickel und  dem Silber. Auf jeden Fall nicht so krass wie Aluminium und Kupfer.  Caseking warnt zwar vor der Verwendung, aber ich denke das ist nur  prophylaktisch.  Vielleicht sollte man noch auf ein wenig  Korrosionsschutz achten.



Ich denke mal das ist nicht nur prophylaktisch, sondern ernst gemeint. Es ist gemeinhin bekannt, dass bestimmte Metalle im Kühlkreislauf miteinander reagieren und das würde ich auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Was ein Leck schlussendlich bedeutet kann sich jeder denken!


----------



## ZMC (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist du sicher, dass es bei dir bei dem Plexi wirklich an "kaputtschrauben" liegt und nicht an Wasserzusätzen? Das gab es bei AGBs schon öfter, gerade von Alphacool:
[Sammelthread] Der AGB **Crash**-Sammelthread


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Es geht um meinen CPU-Kühler, nicht um den AGB (obwohl der auch schon undicht war. Musste nur den Stopfen/Dichtring tauschen)
2. Ist es mir schleierhaft das die Kühlflüssigkeit Lecks in Plexi verursacht. Korrosion bei Metallen versteh ich ja noch, aber bei "Plastik"?


----------



## chischko (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm... ich bin wirklich kein Experte auf dem Gebiet aber wäre es möglich, dass wie bei Schläuchen auch (Weichmacher) gewisse Bestandteile des "Plastiks" durch gewisse Inhaltsstoffe in einigen Wasserzusätzen etc. auch ausgespült werden können und das Material sich somit verändert in seiner Flexibilität und z.B. spröde wird?


----------



## Joungmerlin (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute, daß das Spannungsrisse sind. Plexiglas wird ja nur noch selten getempert.


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Weichmacher in Kunststoffen werden immer durch Zeit und begünstigt durch Wärme entzogen. Es ist ganz normal das Medien versuchen Konzentrationen auszugleichen. Wenn der Schlauch lange genug drin war, wird die Verschlauchung zum Hardtubing


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh ja wohl wahr, in manch alter Konfiguration habe ich Schläuche ausgebaut, die sind beim Zusammendrücken kurz vorm Brechen als vorm Biegen gewesen


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das glaub ich gern. Besonders dass die Weichmacher in den Schläuchen flöten gehen. In meinem Fall ist das aber Neuware gewesen und ich denke es liegt auch eher an nicht oder schlecht getempertem Plexi. 
Alphacool hat mir kostenlose nen neuen Deckel angeboten, ich nehm aber vergünstigt lieber den Bronze Deckel des XP³. Zwei kleine Herzattacken (Lecks) reichen mir.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja würde ich auch so machen


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... den XP³ hab ich seit Jahren drin, das passt! Richtig, dass Reißen in Deinem Fall ist ein Material/Verarbeitungsproblem. Deshalb nutzen einige renomierte Hersteller auch bestimmte Materialien nicht. Denn der Kunden soll Spaß haben und keine Herzattacken erleiden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PUR Schläuche haben einen sehr geringen Anteil an Weichmacher. Selbst nach 6 Jahre Einsatz waren sie noch nicht brüchig. Nur die Farbe hatte sich geändert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn hier schon alle bei Weichmachern sind. Haben norpren Schläuche (die Schwarzmatten) auch Weichmacher integriert?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skaugen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey,

wenn ich hinter einem Pumpenausgang (bswp. bei diesem Aufsatz-AGB (Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 150mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehalter | Eisbecher 150 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)) ein T-Stück mit Ablasshahn montiere:
*Wie gut kann das Wasser ablaufen? Gibt es Probleme, weil die Pumpe das Wasser abbremst? Oder ist das egal weil sich der Rotor einfach mitdreht?*

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken...


Skaugen


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine nicht laufende Pumpe stellt so gut wie keinen Widerstand dar.
So fern die Pumpe mit AGB die tiefste Stelle im Kreislauf sind, solltest du so das meiste Wasser raus bekommen.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Sebbi12392: Nein, das sind echte Elastomer-Schläuche. Da sind keine löslichen Weichmacher nötig, um die elastischen Eigenschaften zu erzeugen. Die genaue Formel scheint ein Firmengeheimnis von Saint Gobain zu sein, aber in jedem Fall ist Norprene von den Eigenschaften her EDPM-Schläuchen ähnlich. Bislang ist mir jedenfalls nichts über lösliche Weichmacher in Norprene Schlauch bekannt.

@Skaugen: Der Rotor dreht sich dabei auch nicht. Das Wasser fließt einfach durch den stehenden Rotor raus. Es handelt sich bei allen Wakü-Pumpen um Strömungspumpen (genauer um Kreiselpumpen). Eine Kreislpumpe stellt im Stillstand kein Hindernis dar, sondern allenfalls einen gewissen Strömungswinderstand - aber einen sehr kleinen im Vergleich anderen Bauteilen mit engen Querschnitten, wie z. B. zu Kühlern.


----------



## Skaugen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke


----------



## KillercornyX (1. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meinen Ablaufhahn mit T-Stück zwischen AGB und Pumpe gesetzt, dabei am tiefst-möglichsten Punkt. Wo innerhalb des Kreislaufs ist vom Prinzip her egal, hauptsache möglichst tief.
Ich hatte den Ablauf auch schon hinter der Pumpe, hat aber nix gebracht, da das dann auch höher als vorher war. Da konnte nicht alles abfließen.

Beim ablassen öffne ich auch immer die Verschlauchung am höchsten Punkt (bei mir am Radiator), nachdem das meiste Wasser abgeflossen ist. So strömt Luft nach und von CPU & GPU fließt auch noch einiges raus. Dann noch mal ein bisschen reingepusstet damit der Rest rauskommt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute die Masterkleer Schläuche sind der letzte Sch... 
3 mal neu gekauft und eingebaut, immer wieder das selbe Problem, werden klebrig und fallen dann zusammen. Die kann man mittlerweile vergessen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hatte ich auch schon und war unzufrieden damit. Überlege jetzt mal auf die schwarzen Noprene zu wechseln. Sind die zu empfehlen? Mich stört eigentlich nur der Schriftzug da drauf.


----------



## Thaurial (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leute die Masterkleer Schläuche sind der letzte Sch...
> 3 mal neu gekauft und eingebaut, immer wieder das selbe Problem, werden klebrig und fallen dann zusammen. Die kann man mittlerweile vergessen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Hast du die neuen genommen? Welche Dimension?



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch schon und war unzufrieden damit. Überlege jetzt mal auf die schwarzen Noprene zu wechseln. Sind die zu empfehlen? Mich stört eigentlich nur der Schriftzug da drauf.



Welche Größe? Ich verwende die 11/8er Norprene vom Schott bis zum mora, weil es für mich dort nicht wichtig ist, die Flüssigkeit zu sehen. Ich habe zur Sicherheit ein paar Knickschutzfedern eingezogen, weil das norprene nicht gerade stabil ist - auf jeden Fall weicher als der Masterkleer!

Allerdings habe ich nur mit 11/8er Erfahrung.


Ohne Aufschrift gibts noch was hier: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 3m

Enthält auch keine Weichmacher die ausgespült werden könnten.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich selber benötige 13/10. Kannst Du die Schrift auf dem Schlauch entfernen? Die EKWB gibt es leider nicht in 13/10 .


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht sehr einfach:

LS Modding | Tygon Norprene schrift entfernen - YouTube


----------



## Thaurial (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Also ich selber benötige 13/10. Kannst Du die Schrift auf dem Schlauch entfernen? Die EKWB gibt es leider nicht in 13/10 .



Mich selbst stört es nicht, mitm Fingernagel runterreiben ist nichts so einfach, das ging beim Tygon (klar) und der weißen Schrift erstaunlich gut.

Ich hab aber schonmal darüber gelesen, man sollte sie entfernen können:

LS Modding | Tygon Norprene schrift entfernen - YouTube

Da der 13/10er die gleiche Wandstärke hat - gehe ich davon aus dass die Größe ähnlich "wabbelig" ist wie die 11/8er. Außerdem ist es beim Norprene möglich durch Zug am Schlauch den Schlauch aus dem Fitting zu ziehen, wo es bei "normalen" Schläuchen und meinen Schraubtüllen seeehrr viel schwerer ist. Nicht, dass sie raus rutschen, aber es ist eben leichter

EDIT: Lios war schneller


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Hast du die neuen genommen? Welche Dimension?.



Habe 10/8 und vor ein Monat bestellt. 
Nicht die BPA frei. 
Wassertemperatur war nie über 40°C. 
Jetzt habe ich wieder PUR drin, da weiß ich das es nie Probleme gibt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (3. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe 10/8 und vor ein Monat bestellt.
> Nicht die BPA frei.
> Wassertemperatur war nie über 40°C.
> Jetzt habe ich wieder PUR drin, da weiß ich das es nie Probleme gibt.
> ...



hm trüb wurden die bei mir auch - der neue bpa free bisher nicht.


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir aktuell: *Wakü-Ausmistung *und aktuell sind sogar noch 3 Waküs in Betrieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von einigen alten Schätzchen muss ich mich entweder trennen, oder ich bau noch paar Retro-Rechner zusammen, mal schauen.
Irgendwo hab ich aber noch paar Radis und ABs versteckt, bin gespannt ob ich die noch finde.
Nun bin ich aber gespannt wie ich den teils uralten Kram wie neu sauber bekomme.... Parat hätte ich_ (durch's Platinen ätzen)_ NatriumPersulfat aber das wäre zu viel des Guten 

PS: Die Findigen unter euch werden die zwei ersten wirklich tauglichen kommerziellen CPU und GPU Kühler wohl schon entdeckt haben.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab relativ günstigen PVC-Schlauch verbaut. Nach gut 2 Monaten ist der schon etwas trüb bzw. hat etwas die Farbe vom Kühlmittel angenommen (Aquatuning AT-Protect). Solange der Kreislauf befüllt ist sieht man das nicht.
Nun wollte ich aber gern von blau zu rot wechseln und ich fürchte dass das unschön aussehen wird...
Gibts hier nen Thread zu Kühlflüssigkeiten?


----------



## Thaurial (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab relativ günstigen PVC-Schlauch verbaut. Nach gut 2 Monaten ist der schon etwas trüb bzw. hat etwas die Farbe vom Kühlmittel angenommen (Aquatuning AT-Protect). Solange der Kreislauf befüllt ist sieht man das nicht.
> Nun wollte ich aber gern von blau zu rot wechseln und ich fürchte dass das unschön aussehen wird...
> Gibts hier nen Thread zu Kühlflüssigkeiten?



Ein Thread is mir nicht bekannt, aber die Schläuche würde ich auf jeden fall neu machen. Nach ersten euprorien im wakü bereich gehen allerdings auch sehr viele dazu über garkeine Farbzusätze mehr zu verwenden und schwarze bzw gefärbte Schläuche - glaub das mach ich das nächste mal auch.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so begeistert vom Kühlmittel und den Schläuchen. Gleich Farbige Schläuche zu verwenden wär natürlich auch nicht verkehrt und das Verschlauchen war jetzt auch nicht so aufwendig.
Da ich die Beleuchtung auch noch umbauen / erweitern will muss ich mir da eh noch was überlegen.


----------



## Thaurial (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so begeistert vom Kühlmittel und den Schläuchen. Gleich Farbige Schläuche zu verwenden wär natürlich auch nicht verkehrt und das Verschlauchen war jetzt auch nicht so aufwendig.
> Da ich die Beleuchtung auch noch umbauen / erweitern will muss ich mir da eh noch was überlegen.



Welche Anschlüsse / Größe verwendest Du denn?


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die üblichen 10/13 Schläuche und 1/4" Gewinde. Rote Schläuche wären schon nicht verkehrt, passt zum Mainboard.


----------



## Thaurial (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Die üblichen 10/13 Schläuche und 1/4" Gewinde. Rote Schläuche wären schon nicht verkehrt, passt zum Mainboard.



ich liebe ja meine 11/8er - weil die mE recht Filegran aussehen und nicht so globig, aber am praktischsten sind wohl die 16/10er. Knickstabil und fast alle Schläuche verfügbar - so auch der ZMT und man kann wohl auch den norprene stabil verwenden ohne Knickschutz

Nachteil:
globiges Aussehen
teure Schläuche
teute Fittings


----------



## Deimos (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Vielleicht probier ich nach der Info von JakPol aber auch noch mal die neuen AP181, wenn ich weiß wo man die neue Version kriegt. Oder ich bestücke doch mal einen MoRa mit 120ern. Bisher hab ich davon Abstand genommen, weil mehr Kabel nötig sind und ein ziemlicher Kostenfaktor ist (wäre da besonders schade, wenn der erste Versuch nicht gleich ein Treffer wäre).


Ich habe 8 Stück der AP181. War zu Beginn eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber es kommt vor, dass sie nach einiger Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr) anfangen zu klackern. 
Habe mir dann die AP182 besorgt - bei denen konnte ich nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren Betrieb noch keine Probleme feststellen. Zudem habe ich mir kürzlich 4x SST FM182 für den MoRa bestellt (Slim). Gebe gerne ein kurzes Feedback, sobald die Kiste läuft.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> ich liebe ja meine 11/8er - weil die mE recht Filegran aussehen und nicht so globig, aber am praktischsten sind wohl die 16/10er. Knickstabil und fast alle Schläuche verfügbar - so auch der ZMT und man kann wohl auch den norprene stabil verwenden ohne Knickschutz
> 
> Nachteil:
> globiges Aussehen
> ...



Ich werd bei 13/10 bleiben, schon allein weil ich nicht extra neue Fittings kaufen will. Sind ja auch nicht billig. Bin mir nur nicht klar welches Schlauchmaterial ich nehmen sollte..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein nächster Einkauf bei Aquatuning.de sind Plexiglasrohre, will keine Schläuche mehr. Die Gefahr des knicken is Mist. Dieses Jahr will ich das realisieren, so wie Sleeves und Verkleidung Tower. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mein nächster Einkauf bei Aquatuning.de sind Plexiglasrohre, will keine Schläuche mehr. Die Gefahr des knicken is Mist. Dieses Jahr will ich das realisieren, so wie Sleeves und Verkleidung Tower.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


Die Knickanfälligkeit ist der letzte Grund auf Hardtubes umstellen..Es gibt viele Gründe, aber den seh ich nicht. Es gibt auch genug Gründe dagegen


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hardtubes sind sicherlich ne feine Sache, machen aber bestimmt auch viel Arbeit. In meinem Case wär das nicht wirklich praktikabel da ich meinen Radiator oben, außerhalb des Gehäuses montiert habe. Da würde ich mit biegen der Tubes nicht fertig.. 
Man kann auch mit Schläuchen was ansehnliches basteln wenn man pfiffig ist.


----------



## the_leon (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Anfang am besten die 4 Fache menge bestellen was man braucht.

Ich hab für ein Case 4 Meter bestellt.
Hat gerade so gereicht


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man denn überhaupt weiß wie viel man braucht ginge das ja. Ich hatte 3m bestellt und dachte das reicht ja locker. Zum Schluss hats grad so gereicht.


----------



## illousion (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Bei AT und Co. sind die Acrylrohre überteuert, hier bei HBHolzmaus bekommste Plexirohre (original Röhm) für´n Spottpreis.
> Und um so länger die Rohre sind um so weniger Verschnitt haste.
> Bei kuslicht.de bekommste die Rohre auch in 1,5m u. 2m.



Wobei ich finde, dass man mit PETG deutlich besser umgehen kann als mit Acryl


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich so wie so nur mit Winkel arbeiten möchte, ist Plexiglasrohre am besten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich sehe im Netz, werden auch in 13/10 Makrolon und Lexan verkauft:
Rohre aus Polycarbonat - Makrolonrohre - Geissler Plexiglas
Cool, ich glaube ich nehme Lexan, was besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gemütlicher Reinigungsabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich künftig nur noch absolut klare Flüssigkeiten verwenden werde, auch kein "klarer" UV-Zusatz mehr.
Waküs ohne Farbe/UV laufen problemfrei 3-4 Jahre ohne Säuberung und setzen extrem viel weniger Schmuddel an.


----------



## brooker (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... das kann ich bestätigen. Praktisch keine Verunreinigungen. Nur die Schläuche verändern die Farbe. Das sieht bei Dir aber klasse aus. Ne richtige keine Waschstraße


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach dem Chlorbad wird's erstma schwarz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du bist aber mutig da mit Chlor ranzugehen. Reagiert das nicht mit den Metallen?


----------



## Jobsti84 (5. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja kein reines Chlor sondern stark verdünnt (cillit bang).
Leider macht's net ganz so viel weg wie ich gerne wöllte, aber da teste ich morgen mal den LWK-Reiniger, da ist das um's 5-fache konzentrierter drin.
Ist ja auch immer eine Sache der Wirkdauer.

Aber das CU wird hier bisher kaum angegriffen, das "Wasser" färbt sich kein Stück blau,
netmal um den Kühler, der hier schon 3 Stunden einweicht.


----------



## illousion (5. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ich muß bei beiden einen Silikonschlauch/Knickschutz verwenden, man macht beides warm, und biegt es.
> So viel Unterschied ist bei der Verarbeitung nicht.
> Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug, und sauberes Arbeiten, ist das kein Thema. Hab beides schon verarbeitet.
> Und PETG ist nicht so klar wie Acryl.
> ...



Ich habe einen Rohrschneider und war solange mit ihm zufrieden, bis ich Acryl schneiden wollte.. Der ist da nicht durch gekommen. Das Ding ist nämlich deutlich praktischer als den Kram mit ner Säge zu schneiden  :/


----------



## chischko (8. August 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Kupfer und Chlor ist doch aus dem Schwimmbadbereich ne oft gestellt Frage  
Reaktionsgleichung: Cu + Cl [SUB]2[/SUB]  => CuCl[SUB]2   [/SUB]Man erhält also Kupfer-II-Chlorid, ein Kupfersalz
Im Wasser ist es Kupfer-II-Chlorid-Dihydrat und an der Luft dieser typische bläulich-grüne Feststoff auf der Kupferoberfläche. 

Komplette Eigenschaften: Kupfer(II)-chlorid – Wikipedia

Ist so nen feiner "Sand" der sich über die Zeit im Kreislauf festsetzt. Kriegste nur weg wenn Du die WaKü (also das Wasser natrülich!) komplett wechselst und ordentlich reinigst. Ich empfehle also dringend bei VErwendung von Chlorhaltigen Reinigern und Kupferkühlern das ordentlich abzuschrubben mit der Zahnbürstze und alles ordentlich nachzusülen mit Wasser etc., da sich sonst der Kühler gerne gleich wieder vollsetzt.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also doch nicht so ganz ungefährlich... Gibts noch andere Mittel und Möglichkeiten derart verkrustete Kühler zu reinigen? 
Noch hab ich derartige Probleme nicht, aber ein paar Rückstände vom Kühlmittel hab ich auch schon im Kühler gefunden.


----------



## illousion (8. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Also doch nicht so ganz ungefährlich... Gibts noch andere Mittel und Möglichkeiten derart verkrustete Kühler zu reinigen?
> Noch hab ich derartige Probleme nicht, aber ein paar Rückstände vom Kühlmittel hab ich auch schon im Kühler gefunden.



Mechanische reinigung? Harte Zahbürste und fleißig schrubben


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Also doch nicht so ganz ungefährlich... Gibts noch andere Mittel und Möglichkeiten derart verkrustete Kühler zu reinigen?
> Noch hab ich derartige Probleme nicht, aber ein paar Rückstände vom Kühlmittel hab ich auch schon im Kühler gefunden.



Ich pack das immer in Citronensäure Entkalker aus der Drogerie. Dieses fertige flüssige Zeug. Das muss dann halt ein weilchen liegen (weil nicht so aggressiv), aber schonend und zuverlässig


----------



## Skaugen (10. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Pumpen-/AGB-Kombi erhalten, Schlauch angeschlossen und getestet -> OK.
Strom aus, oberen Schlauch ab, Pumpenelektronik gewässert -> AAAAAAARRRRRRGH...

Kann jetzt meinem neuen Spielzeug beim Trocken zugucken.....



Aber hey, die DDC310 ist wirklich sau leise!


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... mal kurz was offtopic: bitte schaut Euch das mal an. Hier könnten Eure wassergekühlte Hardware etwas Gutes für die Allgemeinheit tun. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr dabei seid!

"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2016


----------



## illousion (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Echt jetzt...das bisschen Acrylrohr sägen ist ein Problem.
> Das ist kein Argument, was gegen Acrylrohr spricht.
> Acrylrohr mit nem Rohrabschneider.



Habe halt nicht viel Werkzeug, so ist das als Student der von zuhause ausgezogen ist. PETG klappt und ist bruchfester (:


----------



## apfelinerin (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Krass!Ich nehme es etwas zur Kenntnis.


----------



## chischko (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



apfelinerin schrieb:


> Krass!Ich nehme es etwas zur Kenntnis.



Hä? Der erste Beitrag und worauf war der nun abgezielt??


----------



## illousion (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Dann würde ich statt in teures PETG, lieber in vernünftiges Werkzeug investieren.
> Um ein sauberes Endergebnis zu bekommen, braucht man ordentliches Werkzeug.
> PETG ist im Schnitt ca. 4,-€/m teurer, als Acryl. Zudem bekommt man Acryl in größeren Längen,
> was weniger Verschnitt bedeutet, und somit spart man wieder.
> ...



Also ich arveite mit Rohrschneider und biege von Hand. Und doch mit ist es wichtig, dass falls ein missgeschick passiert und irgendetwas werkzeugmäßiges z.b. auf meinen Rechner fallen sollte ich keine überflutetet Hardware habe. Das ist es mir bei dem einen Meter Rohr den ich für meine verrohrung brauche dann schon wert


----------



## Narbennarr (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Acryl geht mit Rohrschneider aber nicht. PETG kann man bei weniger Temperatur biegen (Haarföhn reicht) und besser korrigieren. Acryl ist aber hübscher


----------



## ich656 (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus, 

ich hab aktuell 3 x Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 Lüfter für meinen 360er Radiator verbaut. Jedoch sind mir die Lüfter zu kaut wenn sie mit 1200 RPM drehen. 
Gibt es gute Leise Lüfter die genau so gut Kühlen? 

Ich will so gut wie nix hören.


----------



## the_leon (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal mit 700 rpm drehen lassen?
sollte auch reichen


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Ich denke bei 1200rpm wirst du immer was hören.
Wenn der Radiator im Deckel hängt
Würde ich mal über nb eloops oder die nb Multiframe nachdenken.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich656 (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Lüfter unter Last mit 1200 RPM drehen ist mein Wasser 31°C Warm und der CPU (i5 4690K 4,3GHz @1,12V) 55°C.

Da wird weniger Luftdurchsatz nicht gut sein schätze ich.


----------



## the_leon (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

31° is doch kein Problem
Geh doch mal testen mit 800rpm


----------



## brooker (11. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wie hoch ist denn die Zimmertemperatur?


----------



## ich656 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zimmer Temperatur ist etwa 21°C. 
Die Noctua IndustrialPPC sind ja ziemlich laut so wie ich das sehe. 

Hier mal Daten von meinem letzten Test mit 800 RPM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann ich glaub so lassen.
Danke.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde dein Temperatur Ziel etwas zu hoch gesteckt. Ich weiß nicht wer und warum mal schrieb dass 30°C nicht überschritten werden sollten. Ich find das quatsch. Die hab ich an warmen Tagen schon im Idle.
Meine Lüfter fangen erst ab 35°C Wassertemperatur an langsam hochzudrehen und bei über 42° laufen die auf Maximum. Da ich eLoops nutze hör ich normalerweise fast nichts. Im Idle ist die normale Festplatte das lauteste was zu hören ist ^^

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## ich656 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Idle läuft meine CPU auf etwa 31°C bei etwa 27°C Wasser Temperatur. 
Die Lüfter laufen dabei etwa mit 470 RPM. Das Lauteste dabei ist meine Pumpe.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> Zimmer Temperatur ist etwa 21°C.
> Die Noctua IndustrialPPC sind ja ziemlich laut so wie ich das sehe.
> 
> Hier mal Daten von meinem letzten Test mit 800 RPM.
> ...



Moin
Du kannst auch in der Aquasuite einen Vorgabewert einstellen, dann drehen die Lüfter immer mit der kleinst nötigen Drehzahl.

Wassertemperatur als Quelle nehmen und als Zieltemperatur z.b. 35Grad. Den Rest macht die Software


----------



## ich656 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemperatur ist die Quelle. Ziel ist 29°C. Maximal Drehzahl ist 53% und Minimal Drehzahl ist 30% (470RPM) (drunter starten die Lüfter gar nicht bzw. mit 25% drehen sie gleich mit 780 RPM).


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

29Gard ist ein bisschen sportlich.
Ich würde mehr nehmen


----------



## ich656 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich evtl mal Testen. Aber bei 800 RPM ist er auch noch Kühl und leise.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin


Ne Frage

Was haltet ihr von meinen Temeraturenn?


Specs:

Fractal Arc Midi R2

FX6300 @4,5Ghz und 1,27V 120Watt @H2O

Gigabyte R280 nicht OC ca 200Watt @ H2O


Wakü:

Front 280mm Radi Magicool 30mm NB Blacksilent Pro PLK2

Top 360mm Radi Magicool 30mm Arctic f12


Umgebung:20Grad

Wasser: 35Grad - wird auf diesen Wert gehalten


CPU: ca 45Grad

GPU ca 50Grad


Lüfter Front 700-800rpm

Lüfter Top 800-900rpm


Alles beim zocken von BF3


Wenns Wärmer wird, so ca 24Grad müssen Die Top Lüfter teilweise bis 1000rpm hochdrehen.

Das ist mir zu laut. Was kann ich machen und was ware das beste und die Lüfter bei ca ca 650rpm zu bekommen?


Sind es die Radis, oder die Fläche, die Lüfter oder ist das normal?


Ich bekomme im Winter eine GTX 980ti, das muss auch mit berücksichtigt werden.


Meine Optionen die mir einfallen.


1. Marken Radis, in der Front past ein 280er ´bis Monsterdicke in Push/Pull

2. zusätzlicher 120er Radi im Boden

3.Mit Modding (hab ich keine Scheu vor) 420er Top

4.280er oder 240er in den Boden - Netzteil etwas nach hinten verschieben.(für mich Optisch das beste)

5.420er Top und den 360er in den Boden und das Netzteil aussen Hinten an die Gehäuswand.


Einen Mo-ra möchte ich nicht, da er mir mit Lüfter zu teuer ist.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen und eure Meinung sagen.







Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Fläche der Lüfter ist schon mal gut. Ich persönlich halte nix von Radiatoren die ins Gehäuse pusten, da bekommt der obere dann die ganze warme Luft ab und somit verschenkst enorm viel Kühlleistung. 
Ich hab einen 420er mit 30mm dicke auf dem Gehäuse montiert. Bei mir reicht das aus. Hardware siehe sysprofile. 

Wenn ich wieder normal antworten kann poste ich mal meine Temperaturen und die Verläufe. 

EDIT: hier noch meine frisch erstellten Temperaturverläufe....


*Zimmertemperatur*: frische *20°C*

*Idle-Betrieb*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach ca 30 Minuten Furmark + dessen CPU-Burner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Lautstärke her kann ich mich überhaupt nicht beschweren. Klar kann ich die Lüfter hören, aber das ist noch ein rech angenehmes Rauschen und wäre selbst beim Spielen mit geringer Lautstärke nicht hörbar.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal deine Aquasuite sieht cool aus.
Das sind ja gute Werte für nur einen 420er. Bei mir bekomme ich den 280er in der front aber nicht ausblasend. Und ich bekomme dann ja auch nicht genug Luft ins Gehäuse habe dann nur noch 2 140mm Lüfter für Frischluft bei 1*360 und 1*280 rausblasend?


----------



## ich656 (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nur einen 230er Lüfter der vorne rein bläst und einen 360er Radiator der oben raus bläst.
In der Regel ist es besser wenn du mehr Unterdruck im Gehäuse hast. Also mehr raus bläst als rein. 
Das minimiert den Staub Befall.


----------



## Icedaft (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein gutes Gehäuse mit leicht zugänglichen und reinigbaren Filtern tut es auch


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ich656 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur einen 230er Lüfter der vorne rein bläst und einen 360er Radiator der oben raus bläst.
> In der Regel ist es besser wenn du mehr Unterdruck im Gehäuse hast. Also mehr raus bläst als rein.
> Das minimiert den Staub Befall.



Abgesehen davon, dass sich die Auswirkungen wohl sehr im Rahmen halten (um es vorsichtig auszudrücken), ist Überdruck gegen Staub sicher hilfreicher, da so auch Staub an Stellen fern gehalten wird, an denen nicht aktiv gepustet wird


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand noch Vorschläge wegen meiner Kühlung im Post weiter oben?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Bei mir bekomme ich den 280er in der front aber nicht ausblasend. Und ich bekomme dann ja auch nicht genug Luft ins Gehäuse habe dann nur noch 2 140mm Lüfter für Frischluft bei 1*360 und 1*280 rausblasend?



Ich fasse mal zusammen: 2x 140er blasen rein (U/min unbekannt), 3x 120er und 2x140er ziehen raus. Sowei erstmal kein Problem, sofern eine Öffnung im Gehäuse vorhanden ist, wo Luft von außen angesaugt werden kann. 

Grundsätzliches: es ist in keinster Weise ein Problem wenn mehr rausgeht als rein geht. Es muss halt nur eine Überströmöffnung vorhanden sein. Diese befinde sich idealerweise dort, wo der entstehende Luftstrom genutzt werden kann. Die einblasende 2x 140er sollten mit eine Grunddrehzahl gewählt werden, dass aus dem Radi kommend ein Luftstrom erzeugt wird. Eine Hochregelung kann bspw. Mit Speedfan oder Aquasuite realisiert werden. 
Je weniger Lüfter umso leiser, Überströmoffnungen machen keinen Krach, freuen sich aber über einen Staubfilter


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke erstmal
Dann Werder ich versuchen meinen 280er Frontradiator ausblasend zu bekommen.

Dann habe ich den in der Front ausblasend. Frischluft im Boden 140mm Lüfter einblasend.

360er Radiator Deckel ausblasend. Frischluft im Heck einblasend.
Kann ich alles mit der Aquasuite Regeln.
Das werde ich morgen umbauen.

Hast du noch Tipps um die Kühlleistung zu steigern.

Die Daten habe ich weiter oben aufgeführt.
Danke im voraus.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo leute,

ich hab heute meinen aquaero 5 LT in Betrieb genommen und soweit alles eingestellt, bin damit bisher seh zufrieden.

meine frage ist, wie ich das Tachsosignal der Pumpe Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit Tachosignal | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany  nun an den aquaero anschließen soll, war der meinung ihn an einen lüfter ausgang zu hängen, sehe auch 2700 rpm aber dachte ich kann damit den durchfluss sichtbar machen.

mfg


----------



## KillercornyX (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Durchfluss hat nix direkt mit der Drehzahl zu tun. Das sind zwei verschiedene Werte. 
Du kannst aber die Drehzahl wie einen Lüfter am Aquaero regeln soweit ich weiß. Das sollte im Handbuch erklärt sein. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das sehe kannst du die nur über den Poti einstellen.
Das Tachosignal ist nur für die Drehzahl, so das eine Software die auslesen kann und gegebenenfalls den PC runter fährt. Z.b. der CPU fan Anschluss am Mainboard und dann übers BIOS einstellen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke für eure antworten,

also ich sehe die RPM und lasse sie mir auch anzeigen und es gibt ein alarm wenn sie ausfällt.

einstellen kann ich sie nur über den poti, das weiß, dachte nur, ich kann anhand der RPM mir diesesFlow diagramm darstellen bzw errechnen lassen. schade, werd mir sicher noch irgendwann einen durchflusssensor leisten  fange ja erst an 

edit: wie bekomme ich hwmonitor werte in die aquasuite eingebunden`? wenn ich bei datenquelle ändern klicke, bleibt system nicht wählbar


----------



## brooker (13. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hast du noch Tipps um die Kühlleistung zu steigern.



... ist eigentlich schon gesagt worden. Der 360 bekommt die warme Luft ausm Gehäuse. Aufn Deckel setzen mit mindestens 5 cm Abstand und gut ist. 

Oder Sweetpoint bei der Hardware suchen, Spannung runter und nicht soviel Abwärme erzeugen


----------



## eco_exe (14. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin auf der suche nach neuen lüfter die im push betrieb einen 360er radiator 30er dicke kühlen sollen an der decke eines evolv atx .

interessiere mich für die

Noctua  NF-F12-PWM Lüfter - 120mm

habe aber gelesen, dass die im horizontalen bereich probleme machen, kann dies jmd bestätigen oder mir die angst nehmen? 

mfg


----------



## Oozy (14. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viel Radifläche sollte ich einplanen für eine GTX 1070 und einen aktuellen i7. OC, wenn überhaupt, wird nur wenig und ohne grosse Spannungserhöhung gemacht. Müssen nicht extrem tiefe Temperaturen haben, aber sollte auf jeden Fall sehr leise sein.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (14. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde dir mindestens zu 360+240 sagen, dann ist es aber tendenziell nicht so ruhig, also eher 360+2x(240) respektive 420+360/ 280 und als RPM minimierer einen 240 noch dazu, Info über win Gehäuse wären auch schön, sowie deine Anforderungen an die Wakü.

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## Oozy (14. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das nicht etwas viel Radifläche? Es geht nie zu viel, das ist mir klar. Aber die Lüfter dürfen schon etwas drehen. 

Die Amis scheinen ja irgendwie auch eine GTX 1080 + 6-Kerner + OC mit nur einem 240er zu verbauen. 

Kannst du mir paar schicke mATX-Gehäuse empfehlen, wo ohne gross Modden (lieber gar nicht) ordentlich Radis verbaut werden können? Hab hier noch ein 750D rumstehen, aber das ist gegen mein Parvum 2.0 doch ein richtiger Trümmer.


----------



## the_leon (14. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schick ist bei gehäusen ansichtssache 
Spontan fallen mir das bitfenix Aegis und das Enthoo Evolv ein.
BitFenix Aegis schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## eco_exe (14. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich habe ein evolv atx gehäuse und oben einen 360er radiator montiert, bin soweit sehr zufrieden damit, aber da ich einen 250er eisbecher mit D5 sockel montiert habe, muss ich mal schauen, ich vorne noch ein 280er radiator unterbekomme, da die D5 mit eisbecher da montiert ist, wo sonst die hdd´s platz nehmen würden.

wenn man sich den eisbecher 150 bzw die pumpe separat montiert, bekommste du da locker ein 280er + 360er unter, sollte ja reichen mit guten lüftern für eine cpu und eine graka


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Eisbecher kann man durch die beiliegende Halterung aber an sämtliche 130/140mm Lüfter Ports anschließen, bedeutet auch das du diesen an einen Radiator montieren kannst, Problem dadurch sehe ich nicht 

Als Anhaltspunktel nimmt man 100W pro 120mm Lüfter bei moderate Lautstärke. 
Ich persönlich nehme 75W pro 120mm Lüfter somit habe ich extrem viel Spiel und ein gutes Fenster an Silent + OC 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## DOcean (15. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn es ein reines Wakü Gehäuse sein soll, ist das Fractal Design Define S einen Blick wert...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Da stimmt so nicht, die sind je nach Model leise, nicht die PWM.
> Im HWLuxx Forum haben die einige Leute verbaut, und oftmals auf nem MORA.
> Und die sind alle zufrieden damit.


Ich habe ein MoRa und der läuft mit 2 x 200 und 2 x 140 Lüfter. Bei 21 Raumtemperatur niemals über 35 Wassertemperatur. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (16. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein MoRa und der läuft mit 2 x 200 und 2 x 140 Lüfter. Bei 21 Raumtemperatur niemals über 35 Wassertemperatur.



Hast du Fotos? Ich würde den gerne mal sehen. Leider brauchen die MoRas ja sonst recht viele Lüfter was mit guten, leisen schnell ins Geld geht. Das hab ich schon bei meinen 3 140er NB e-Loops gemerkt. Hat zwar etwas geschmerzt im Geldsack, aber ich bereue es dennoch nicht...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hast du Fotos? Ich würde den gerne mal sehen. Leider brauchen die MoRas ja sonst recht viele Lüfter was mit guten, leisen schnell ins Geld geht. Das hab ich schon bei meinen 3 140er NB e-Loops gemerkt. Hat zwar etwas geschmerzt im Geldsack, aber ich bereue es dennoch nicht...


Auf meinem MoRa hab ich 4X Bitfenix Spectre 230mm verbaut > selbst bei 12V schön leise und viel Kühlleistung.


----------



## KillercornyX (18. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei solch großen Radis bietet sich das an. Man muss da sicher ein bisl probieren bis man passende große Lüfter für so einen Mora gefunden hat. Im Nachhinein bin ich etwas unglücklich darüber erst nach dem Kauf meiner Wakü so richtig von den Moras gelesen zu haben. Die scheinen mir echt gut zu sein.


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir für meinen Nova 1080 mal 180mm Phobya G-Silent geholt. Wie würdet ihr sie verbauen? Ich überlege mir einen Staubfilter aus Mückengitter zu bauen? Oder gäbe es andere günstige Alternativen? Oder überhaupt notwendig?


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach es wie die Bankröuber, zieh ne Damenstrumpfhose drüber ...  
Ernsthaft: So etwas könnte man nehmen: Edelstahl Gaze jetzt online bei eBay entdecken | eBay


----------



## Raketenjoint (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

180x180mm - die Teile sind dann aber dehnbar ...


----------



## jimmy9086 (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir einen Staubfilter aus Mückengitter zu bauen? Oder gäbe es andere günstige Alternativen? Oder überhaupt notwendig?


Mir kommt da Pollenfilter in den Sinn. Werden wie die Fliegengitter, für die Fenster verkauft.
Feiner ist es, aber obs für die Zwecke bessere passt? Idk



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Staubfilter geht auch das Filterflies für Dunstabzugshauben


----------



## Oozy (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke an Tobi und DOcean! Das Fractal schau ich mir mal an 

Ich brauch noch einiges an Wakü-Anschlüssen für 12/10 PETG Rohre. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Bitspower hab ich schon zuhause, ist aber auch relativ teuer. Hab vor Kurzem was bei Aliexpress gesehen, aber keine Ahnung, ob man das brauchen kann ohne nach dem zweiten Tag das ganze Haus geflutet zu haben.


----------



## the_leon (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Ali Express gibt es manchmal ganz guten stuff.

Sonst würde ich hier mal die Nanoxia CoolForce Teile in den Raum werfen.


----------



## ZMC (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde solche Teile mit geringen erlaubten Fertigungstoleranzen und großem Schadenspotential nicht bei irgendwem (Ali Express ist genau das) kaufen.  Zumal zum Beispiel die EK HDC Fittings in 12mm kein Vermögen kosten und bei mir in Verbindung mit holzmaus 12mm Acrylrohr super funktionieren.

Die gesparten ~10-15 EUR werden schnell klein, wenn du das Schwimmbecken in deinem PCIe Slot erblickst...


----------



## Haarstrich (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ZMC schrieb:


> Ich würde solche Teile mit geringen erlaubten Fertigungstoleranzen und großem Schadenspotential nicht bei irgendwem (Ali Express ist genau das) kaufen.  Zumal zum Beispiel die EK HDC Fittings in 12mm kein Vermögen kosten und bei mir in Verbindung mit holzmaus 12mm Acrylrohr super funktionieren.
> 
> Die gesparten ~10-15 EUR werden schnell klein, wenn du das Schwimmbecken in deinem PCIe Slot erblickst...



Die Barrow Fittginge sollen aber qualitativ nicht schlecht sein.

FormulaMod Store - Onlineshop fur kleine Bestellungen, populare entwerfen sie ihre eigenen iphone abdeckung,designer neugeborenen,design visa geschenk karte und mehr, auf Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Barrow fertig wohl auch für Bitspower.
Obwohl mir persönlich die Bestellung in China zu aufwendig wär.


----------



## ZMC (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, ich hatte jetzt bei Ali Express auch nicht an Barrow Fittings gedacht, muss ich gestehen. Das ist ja Bitspower ohne Logo, also sozusagen noch besser als Bitspower


----------



## Gr4m4tik (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ende des Jahres will ich mal ein großes WAKÜ Projekt starten... Bau mir nächsten Monat die Titan X Pascal zwei mal in den Rechner und will auch schön am Takt schrauben, sobald die WAKÜ dann installiert ist. 

Komm ich mit 1.000€ hin?
Zwei Kühlkreisläufe Pflicht?


----------



## the_leon (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht.Aber wenn du dsd Geld fur 2 Titan X Pascsl hast darfst auch ordentlich Geld in die Wakü Investieren (die hält länger als die Karten)Ne, einer reicht.Außer du willst 2.


----------



## brooker (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... technisch gesehen brauchst du nur einen Kreislauf. Das langt locker. 
Mit tausend Euro kannst Du technisch gesehen zwei Kreisläufe bauen. Wenn du Wert auf Optik legst sind die tausend Euronen ein komfortables Etat. 

Bin auf das Projekt gespannt und möchte Dich gleichzeitig zu einer Aktion einladen. Schaue mal in meine Signatur. Eine bessere Möglichkeit eine WaKü zu testen und einzustellen gibt es fast nicht.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer diese Schleichwerbung fürs Folden  Aber stimmt schon. Ich staune etwas wie schön leise mein System dank Wakü beim Folden ist


----------



## Oozy (20. August 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Bei Ali Express gibt es manchmal ganz guten stuff.
> 
> Sonst würde ich hier mal die Nanoxia CoolForce Teile in den Raum werfen.


Welche sind denn sonst zu empfehlen? Dass es dort brauchbares Zeug gibt, nehme ich mal an. Wenn du weisst, _was_ zu empfehlen ist, immer her damit! 

Die Nanoxia sind notiert.



ZMC schrieb:


> Ich würde solche Teile mit geringen erlaubten Fertigungstoleranzen und großem Schadenspotential nicht bei irgendwem (Ali Express ist genau das) kaufen.  Zumal zum Beispiel die EK HDC Fittings in 12mm kein Vermögen kosten und bei mir in Verbindung mit holzmaus 12mm Acrylrohr super funktionieren.


Wie erkenne ich die Fertigungstoleranzen? Sind die Bitspower Fittings allgemein auch zu empfehlen in Punkto geringe Toleranzen?



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Die Barrow Fittginge sollen aber qualitativ nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> FormulaMod Store - Onlineshop fur kleine Bestellungen, populare entwerfen sie ihre eigenen iphone abdeckung,designer neugeborenen,design visa geschenk karte und mehr, auf Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...


Genau die hatte ich im Visier. Kann man die problemlos empfehlen? Finde ich preislich auch ganz interessant.

Edit: Wo kauft ihr die Fittings, Connectors etc ein?


----------



## Haarstrich (20. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bzgl. Barrows:

Barrow Fittings Vs Bitspower Fittings - YouTube


----------



## Narbennarr (20. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe nicht warum immer verchromt wird....GPU und CPU Kühler sind immer vernickelt. Chrome sieht einfach viel zu bläulich aus dagegen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es auch 90° Anschlüsse für Hardtubes?


----------



## the_leon (22. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beides teuer...
Man kann auch nen drehbaren 90° Adapter mit ner Hardtubes Anschraubtülle verbauen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss ich mal schauen wie ich das realisieren kann. 
Will dieses Jahr umstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZMC (22. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> bzgl. Barrows:
> 
> Barrow Fittings Vs Bitspower Fittings - YouTube



Das liest bzw. schaut sich schon sehr "gefärbt"; wenn man das unkritisch aufnimmt, haben die Barrow Fittings ja nur Vorteile und die Bitspower sind ihnen in jeglicher Hinsicht unterlegen. So schwarz-weiß ist es aber selten.


Mich wundert auch, dass er die Schwergängigkeit der Barrow Rotary Fittings als Vorteil sieht. Da reibt sich mit Sicherheit schnell der O-Ring ab. Außerdem läuft man eher Gefahr, dass sich ein Fitting trotz Drehbarkeit aus dem G1/4"-Gewinde rausdreht. Wenn der Schlauch verdreht ist oder verdreht wird. Zu locker dürfen die Rotaries auch nicht sein, schien mir bei den BP 45°ern aber auch nie so.


----------



## Tekk92 (22. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber gibt es irgendwo 16/10 Hardtubes? Mag die dünnen so garnicht...


----------



## the_leon (22. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/12 gibt es


----------



## ZMC (22. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Drehbare Fittinge die schwergängig sind, sind dem entsprechend auch dicht, was man z.B. an BP, Coolforce, EK, etc. sieht.
> Leichtgängige wackeln meist, und sind auch nicht immer dicht, was man an den alten ACool Fittingen sieht.
> Die gehen sehr leicht, deshalb hatte ich auch 9 von 14 undichte Winkel.


Das Problem kenne ich von den no-name Aquatuning 90° Winkeln. Wenn da Zug drauf kommt, werden die sofort undicht (tropfen, und recht ordentlich). Bei Bitspower habe ich es aber noch nie gehabt, denn so wackelig sind die nicht. Es gibt ja nicht nur schwarz und weiß. Bitspower trifft die gesunde Mitte; "leichtgänging" ist anders.


----------



## the_leon (22. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Barrow war Fertiger von BP


----------



## bundymania (23. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bykski mischt auch noch mit, sogar noch günstiger. Da kommt man aber schwerer dran. Ich habe nen GTX1080er Kühler von der Marke. Der sieht dem Bitspower Kandidaten sehr ähnlich


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe Aquatuning Fittings mit 90 und 45° im Einsatz und nichts undicht. Dabei sind PUR Schläuche im Einsatz und da sind die Fittings immer unter Druck. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (23. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB hat heute schon wieder feuchte Füße verursacht  
Dabei fiel mir auf, dass sich die Schläuche auch ziemlich stark einknicken. PVC ist scheinbar recht weich. Ist PUR besser und hat jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## ZMC (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe Aquatuning Fittings mit 90 und 45° im Einsatz und nichts undicht. Dabei sind PUR Schläuche im Einsatz und da sind die Fittings immer unter Druck.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


Interessant, vielleicht gibt es unterschiedliche Chargen? Ich kann dir praktisch eine ganze Sammlung an 90°ern und vor allem 45°ern bieten, die unten am drehbaren Teil undicht werden, sobald etwas seitlicher Zug auf das Fitting kommt. Für 16/10mm Schlauch und auch für 13/10mm Schlauch. Die noname-Fittings sind ja bei Liquid Chillings Kategorisierung ganz klar in der Schublade "leichtgängig". Und sie haben eben auch seitlich einen mm Spiel. Genau da kommt die Undichtigkeit her.




KillercornyX schrieb:


> Mein AGB hat heute schon wieder feuchte Füße verursacht
> Dabei fiel mir auf, dass sich die Schläuche auch ziemlich stark einknicken. PVC ist scheinbar recht weich. Ist PUR besser und hat jemand eine Empfehlung?
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


Wenn der Schlauch schon knickt, kommt auch Zug drauf und dann rutscht er schräg von der Tülle runter, wenn er nicht gut festgehalten wird. Klingt nach einem Schraubi, der nicht greift. 
(lass mal lieber vorher komplett das Wasser ab, bevor du das machst: ) versuch mal, den Schlauch mit wenig Kraft einfach vom Fitting runter zu ziehen. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn er einfach runter flutscht und sich herausstellt, dass die Mutter des Anschlusses zu weit ist und gar keine Kompression bringt. Dann hast du effektiv Tüllen ohne Schlauchschelle.

Als Schlauch empfiehlt sich Tygon Norprene oder EK ZMT, ist aber beides schwarz.


----------



## KillercornyX (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den AGB hab ich wieder dicht bekommen. Hab den Dichtring gegen nen dickeren getauscht und zusätzlich das Gewinde des Stutzens mit Teflonband umwickelt. 

Der Knick im Schlauch ist übrigens an einer anderen Stelle...
Ich hab diese Noname/Hausmarken-Fittings von Aquatuning mit Überwurfmutter. Ich finde, die halten den Schlauch ganz gut fest.
Der Knick im Schlauch wird eher durch zu weiches Material und einen recht engen Radius verursacht. Der Schlaucht kommt hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus und macht eine 180° Kurve nach oben zum Radiator. Diese Kurve ist nicht mehr als 10cm breit, was zu eng zu sein scheint. Hinzu kommt halt das warme Wasser welches das PVC noch weicher macht. Ich bräuchte an der Stelle halt was stabileres.
Von Tygon hab ich schon gehört und gelesen, aber ich möchte ungern schwarze Schläuche verwenden. Ich finde nur irgendwie keine transparenten PUR Schläuche bei Aquatuning, fast alle sind PVC oder das Material ist nicht benannt


----------



## Skaugen (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Den AGB hab ich wieder dicht bekommen. Hab den Dichtring gegen nen dickeren getauscht und zusätzlich das Gewinde des Stutzens mit Teflonband umwickelt.
> 
> Der Knick im Schlauch ist übrigens an einer anderen Stelle...
> Ich hab diese Noname/Hausmarken-Fittings von Aquatuning mit Überwurfmutter. Ich finde, die halten den Schlauch ganz gut fest.
> ...




Würde dir eine Knickschutzfeder nicht ausreichen? Sieht zwar (mMn) nicht gerade toll aus, hält aber den Schlauch in Form.



Und als Billig-Variante (und ohne den Schlauch/Kreislauf zu öffnen) kannst du auch einfach ein paar Kabelbinder um die geknickte Stelle befestigen. Natürlich nicht fest anziehen, sondern nur ganz leicht. Hält den Schlauch auch in Form. Hatte das auch mal gemacht um einen Knick zu entfernen, siehe Bildanhang.


----------



## KillercornyX (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne Feder würde warscheinlich nicht funktionieren. Aber ich werd das mal mit Kabelbindern versuchen, die dürften den Schlauch besser zusammendrücken.


----------



## Oozy (24. August 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo kauft man die Barrow Fittings, bzw wo kauft ihr? Wenn Ebay, dann bei welchem Anbieter?

Wenn ich von Liquid Chilling lese, dass die Bitspower so abartig teuer sind, muss ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen, nicht mehr auf die zu setzen. Das Logo brauche ich jetzt nicht unbedingt. :ugly.


----------



## Nachty (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekommst du bei Ebay.uk leider hatte ich 2- 45° Winkel die undicht waren. Beschichtung in weiß eher mangelhaft Und für jeden Artikel extra Versandkosten ist auch nur Abzocke


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FormulaMod Store - Onlineshop fur kleine Bestellungen, populare tank top kein bh,tank namen,computer mb und mehr, auf Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


https://modmymods.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=all&q=barrow


----------



## Oozy (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Bekommst du bei Ebay.uk leider hatte ich 2- 45° Winkel die undicht waren. Beschichtung in weiß eher mangelhaft Und für jeden Artikel extra Versandkosten ist auch nur Abzocke



Das tönt nicht gerade positiv. Ist das bei anderen Herstellern besser? Oder hattest du einfach Pech? Aber danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Was gäbe es sonst noch für 12/10 Anschlüsse, die bezahlbar sind? Bitspower fällt deshalb schon mal weg, wenn ich die Preise der 90° Winkel sehe. Da gibt es sicher günstigere Alternativen?



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> FormulaMod Store - Onlineshop fur kleine Bestellungen, populare tank top kein bh,tank namen,computer mb und mehr, auf Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> 
> https://modmymods.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?limit=all&q=barrow



Danke!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ZMC schrieb:


> Interessant, vielleicht gibt es unterschiedliche Chargen? Ich kann dir praktisch eine ganze Sammlung an 90°ern und vor allem 45°ern bieten, die unten am drehbaren Teil undicht werden, sobald etwas seitlicher Zug auf das Fitting kommt. Für 16/10mm Schlauch und auch für 13/10mm Schlauch. Die noname-Fittings sind ja bei Liquid Chillings Kategorisierung ganz klar in der Schublade "leichtgängig". Und sie haben eben auch seitlich einen mm Spiel. Genau da kommt die Undichtigkeit her.



Ich habe Fittings 10/8 und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Nur PVC Schläuche von Masterkleer kaufe ich nie wieder. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls 12/10mm Hardtubes

Alternativen: Alphacool, Nanoxia

Oder Alphacool 13/10 Hardtubes


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will umsteigen auf Hardtubes. Dabei will nicht biegen, sondern 90°Winkel nehmen. 
Man kommt zwar teurer als wenn man biegt, aber dadurch kann man diese besser wieder verwenden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von nanoxia gibt es 90° Winkel für 12/10 Hardtubes.

Meiner Meinung nach sind das die einzigen schönen die es aktuell m Markt gibt.

Kannst se dir ja mal anschauen


----------



## illousion (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Das tönt nicht gerade positiv. Ist das bei anderen Herstellern besser? Oder hattest du einfach Pech? Aber danke für deine Rückmeldung.
> 
> Danke!



Ich habe Barrow Fittings in schwarz seit einem jahr im Einsatz und die waren 100% dicht, sie sehen genau so hochwertig aus wie die von Bitspower nur mit weniger doofen logos


----------



## JakPol (24. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

FYI:
WATERCOOL machen gerade eine Abstimmung, welches 1080 Custom PCB Layout unterstützt werden soll. Wer also eine entsprechende Karte besitzt und gerne einen WATERCOOL Kühler dafür hätte: Hier entlang!


----------



## Oozy (25. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde mir das nochmals anschauen. Danke nochmals für die guten Empfehlungen.


----------



## Nachty (25. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok bei Hardtubing ist wohl auch kaum ein Problem mit Dichtheit, hab hier nur für Softtubing Fittinge hatte schon einige auch andere Hersteller am meisten bei den die 360° drehbar sind, dort ist es mit der Dichtung immer recht schwierig


----------



## eco_exe (25. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo freunde  

weiß jemand von euch, ob es gpu wakü kühler für die gtx 1060 geben wird?


----------



## the_leon (25. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep, Alphacool bietet welche an und falls es keinen für deine Karte gibt: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool


----------



## eco_exe (25. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Jep, Alphacool bietet welche an und falls es keinen für deine Karte gibt: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool



habe bei alphacool keinen gefunden bisher für die 1060.

das mit dem einschicken zur not, kenne ich schon, danke


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi 
Die 1060 hat glaube ich das gleiche PCB wie die 1080

Mal die Type bei EK auf der Homepage eingeben, vielleicht ist die dabei

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oozy (26. August 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie steht ihr zu farbigen Wasserzusätzen wie z.B Mayhems Dye oder den vorgemischten Flüssigkeiten wie Mayhems Pastel? Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht und würdet ihr das weiterempfehlen?


----------



## brooker (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... oder Du nutzt den bewährten GPU Core Kühler von Watercool. Die notwendigen Anpassungen sind schnell gemacht.


----------



## KillercornyX (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist hübsch anzuschauen, aber unpraktisch. Grad bei Schläuchen hat man Verfärbungen, so meine Erfahrung. 
Ich muss mit demnächst sowieso neue, stabilere Schläuche holen und dann nehm ich lieber farbige davon und eine klare Flüssigkeit. 
Farbpigmente können sich immer irgendwo festsetzen und was verstopfen. Einige schwören auf destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz, das kann man wohl gut 3 Jahre lang drin lassen ohne zu wechseln. Farbige Kühlflüssigkeit soll man hingegen jährlich tauschen. 
Sowas wie diese von Mayhem sind sogar ausdrücklich nicht für den täglichen Gebrauch gedacht, sondern nur für show Zwecke. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhems sollte man nicht nehmen, da alle Wakü Hersteller die Garantie damit verweigern. 
Daher nicht nehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Das wurde hier auch schon besprochen
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=449551&share_fid=22215&share_type=t
Welches kühlmittel?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@killercornyX 

Zufällig Empfehlung aus Erfahrung welche farbigen Schläuche gut sind? 
Hätte gerne welche in hellem blau am besten leicht transparent aber gibt's leider immer sehr unterschiedliche Ratschläge zu.

Sry wenns irgendwo auf den ganzen Seiten schon steht gibt so viele posts hier 

Viele grüße


----------



## KillercornyX (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider nicht. Ich bin selbst noch auf der Suche nach nem stabilen farbigen Schlauch. Das Material PUR soll ganz gut sein. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Dudelll (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verdammt  

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche ^^


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe von xspc den in 16 10 und blau bin ganz zufrieden

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Habe von xspc den in 16 10 und blau bin ganz zufrieden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Wie siehts mit der Stabilität bei engen 180° Kurven aus ? Mein jetziger knickt zu sehr und dadurch wird der Durchfluss gebremst. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Stabilität bei engen 180° Kurven aus ? Mein jetziger knickt zu sehr und dadurch wird der Durchfluss gebremst.
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


Enge 180Grad Radien hab ich nicht nur noch das Reststück.
Das habe ich aber mit heißem Wasser bearbeitet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es große Unterschiede beim Durchfluss mit 12/10 mm oder 16/13 mm (Hardtubes)?
Wird nicht gebogen. 
Preislich ist ja da schon etwas Unterschied.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ich sagen muss, die Nanoxia Fittings sehen wirklich gut aus und Auswahl ist groß bei 12er Größe. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Special_Flo (27. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend,
Ich suche aktuell nach Wasserkühlern für mein Gigabyte X99 - UD4.
Ich habe nur die EK Kühler für UD5 -Wifi und co gefunden. 
Passen die Kühler auch auf das UD4 ? 
EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT GA X99 - Acetal+Nickel

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## Special_Flo (28. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es gibt einen....schau hier: EK Cooling Configurator



Guten Morgen,
Jop aber dort wird der Chipsatz nur Passiv gekühlt. bei einer Wasserkühlung mit i7 5820k und gtx1070 eher nicht so schön denke ich.
Daher möchte ich das aktiv kühlen.

mfg Sp3c1al_Fl0


----------



## the_leon (28. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Chipsatzkühlung ist eh unnötig (meine Meinung)

sonst schauen ob die Universalkühler von Watercool und Konsorten passen.

Oder von LE einen anfertigen lassen


----------



## brooker (28. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... sich am den vorhandenen Blocks orientieren zu müssen ist aber blöd. Ich habe bisher immer einen geeigneten UNI - Kühler gefunden. Diese sind in der Regel auch günstiger.


----------



## Simondasding (28. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guck mal bei Anfi Tech. Die machen sehr viele MB Kühler, bzw fertigen zu not auch persönlich an, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Was sagt ihr dazu, Kupferrohr-verchromt 12mm mit unter 9€/m, bei aquatuning das 3 fache.

Kupferrohr-verchromt-1-2-Boerdel-12mm-x-1000mm


----------



## the_leon (29. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning war noch nie billig wenn es um sowas geht 

Außerdem is das bei AT so bescheuert angefast man man nachschneiden muss 

13mm und 16mm sind halt Wakü standartgrößen, im Heizungsbau werden aber 12mm und 15mm verwendet (gut, 12mm gibz auch bei Wakü)


----------



## uss-voyager (29. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir gerade "ausversehen" eine XFX Fury Pro bei Ebay geschossen und wollte mal fragen ob man die wohl mit ein GPU Only Wasserkühler kühlen kann? Wollte mir jetzt nicht noch extra ein ganzen Kühler für 100€ kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dank HBM wird da ein normaler GPU-only wohl zu wenig Grundfläche haben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU only ist auch nicht gerade viel billiger .40-50€ der Kühler + 10-15€ die Passivkühler der VRAMs und dann nochmal wenn mann möchte einen SPAWA Kühler mit extra Anschlüsse für 30€. Das bringt es nicht.
Hab ich so gemacht und nen Alphacool Kühler sieht da noch besser aus

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## uss-voyager (29. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU kühler hätte ich ja zwei hier und der VRam ist ja direkt neben der GPU würde also vom GPU Kühler mitgekühlt werden wenn er groß genug wäre.


----------



## iAcki (31. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

weiß einer zufällig, ob es bei Aquatuning gerade wieder einen 5% Gutscheincode gibt?

Gruß Christian


----------



## chischko (31. August 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iAcki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer zufällig, ob es bei Aquatuning gerade wieder einen 5% Gutscheincode gibt?
> 
> Gruß Christian


Schreib doch mal Eddy an. Der antwortet eigentlich immer ziemlich fix... 
Edit: Eddy@aquatuning heisst er hier. 
  extreme.   pcgameshardware.de/members/   135873-eddy-aquatuning   .html
Die Leerzeichen entfernen... ich kann den korrekten Link irgendwie nicht posten


----------



## Uziflator (2. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es überhaupt Fullcover Kühler für Rx480 Custom Designs?!


----------



## the_leon (2. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, Alphacool macht welche.
Falls es keinen für deine Karte gibt: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool


----------



## Hemacher (2. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Community, 
macht es Sinn bei einem Magicool 240er Radiator auf beiden Seiten Lüfter anzubringen um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hemacher schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> macht es Sinn bei einem Magicool 240er Radiator auf beiden Seiten Lüfter anzubringen um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen?


Nicht wirklich, der ist ja Slim, sonst einfach die Drehzahl erhöhen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (2. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher weniger,das macht nicht viel aus. 
Um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen brauchst du mehr Radiatorfläche. 

Push-Pull bringt glaub nur bei dicken Radiatoren besseren Luft Durchsatz


----------



## Hemacher (2. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke für die Info


----------



## Aries1337 (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche ist die momentan leiseste Pumpe? Habe eine DDC 1T unter einem Röhren Agb mit Petg verbaut, habe keine Hdds und als Lüfter Eloops auf 800rpm. Die Pumpe höre ich dermaßen raus, gibts da irgentwelche Lösungen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Aquastream Ultimate kommt auf maximal 25 dB bei 1m Entfernung. 
Die DDC 1T PWM fand ich doppelt so laut, bei weniger Leistung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aries1337 (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab halt auch massive Vibrationen trotz shoggy


----------



## KillercornyX (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist es nicht richtig entkoppelt. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die DDC nie richtig leise bekommen, nur die Aquastream Ultimate ist deutlich leiser. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Bitte schaut auch drauf, dass die Schläuche nicht am Gehäuse anliegen. Diese geben gern die Vibrationen der Pumpe weiter. Sollte eine Führung am Gehäuse notwendig sein, dann für Entkopplung sorgen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die DDC 1T PWM und auf 25% = ~1600 RPM ist die unhörbar.
Ab 50% ist sie deutlich hörbar, aber man darf sie halt nicht auf volle Pulle laufen lassen (ist eh unnötig).


----------



## nikon87 (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm...ich hab bei mir die Alphacool Laing DDC310 im Einsatz. Bei mir auf knapp 80% gedrosselt (ca. 2500rpm) und damit (für mich) unhörbar. Auch bei 100% war nur ein leises Rauschen zu vernehmen. Eigentlich merkt man mMn nur daran, dass die Pumpe leicht vibriert, dass sie überhaupt läuft. Allerdings ist die Pumpe auch komplett "entkoppelt", sprich es gibt keine festen Verbindungen zu irgendwelchen anderen Teilen, sodass die Vibrationen sich nicht ausbreiten können.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann meine Aquastream Ultimate auf 100% laufen lassen und bin bei 24.5 dB bei 1 m Entfernung. 
Selbst bei 30% war die DDC lauter. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## IssaP (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Pumpe direkt unter dem AGB sitzt und beides mit PETG verbunden ist kann es aber auch sein, dass sich die Vibrationen auf den AGB und das Gehäuse übertragen.


----------



## Aries1337 (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IssaP schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe direkt unter dem AGB sitzt und beides mit PETG verbunden ist kann es aber auch sein, dass sich die Vibrationen auf den AGB und das Gehäuse übertragen.


Aber was soll ich da machen, will kein schlauch einsetzen


----------



## JakPol (3. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide Bauteile, die vor und nach der Pumpe kommen, uch gegen Vibrationen entkoppeln. Sprich, den AGB mit Entkopplern montieren, und welches-Bauteil-auch-immer-nach-der-Pumpe-kommt auch entkoppeln.

Oder eben zumindest ein kurzes Teilstück Schlauch einsetzen


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine wirklich optimale Entkopplung ist auch so nicht möglich. Aber um das schlimmste Gerumpel abzustellen hilft es auf jeden Fall (gleiches Spiel bei Pumpen die direkt am Ab sitzen (wobei da die Masse des Ab noch etwas besser dämpft). 

Die ab Werk leistest Pumpe dürfte momentan im Übrigen die Magicool DCP450 sein - die vibriert auch so gut wie nicht. Dafür neigt der verbaute AB manchmal zum undicht werden. Lässt sich mittels neuer Dichtungen aber beheben.


----------



## illousion (4. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die ab Werk leistest Pumpe dürfte momentan im Übrigen die Magicool DCP450 sein - die vibriert auch so gut wie nicht. Dafür neigt der verbaute AB manchmal zum undicht werden. Lässt sich mittels neuer Dichtungen aber beheben.




Ich kann das nur bestätigen, die Pumpe ist unglaublich leise. Höre sie rein gar nicht wenn sie unterm Schreibtisch steht.


----------



## Gustavo (6. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch mal Hilfe  Ich wollte paar Sachen bei Aquatuning bestellen. Gibt es immer noch so eine Gutschein-Action zwischen diesem Forum hier und AT ?


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moins! 
Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Schlauch in 13/10. 
Zuletzt bin ich auf Tygon gestoßen,   finde aber kaum Angebote. Hast da jemand mal einen link? 
Am besten wäre die Farbe Rot, aber klar wäre auch völlig in Ordnung. Mit welchem Preis pro Meter kann ich da rechnen? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Narbennarr (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mayhems ultra clear


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Moins!
> Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Schlauch in 13/10.
> Zuletzt bin ich auf Tygon gestoßen,   finde aber kaum Angebote. Hast da jemand mal einen link?
> Am besten wäre die Farbe Rot, aber klar wäre auch völlig in Ordnung. Mit welchem Preis pro Meter kann ich da rechnen?
> ...


Moin
Der von Masterkleer ist ohne Weichmacher
Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) Ultra Clear (BPA free) | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder einen in Rot ohne dieses UV Kram
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 13/10 mm - rot, 1m

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch einen der bei engem Radius nicht einknickt. Ich hab eine 180° Kurve. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild ist noch kein Knick, mittlerweile ist der Radiator aber gedreht und die Anschlüsse unten. 
Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die Kurve den Sichtbar, sonst mit Winkeln arbeiten. 13/10 kann natürlich schnell knicken bei 1,5mm Wandstärke

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht direkt, die Schläuche werden hinten raus geführt zum Radiator, der oben aufsitzt. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Narbennarr (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Primochill ist extrem knickstabil. Dafür braucht man etwas kraft die Tüllen zuzuschrauben


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehst du denn über ne Slotblende mit   raus? Da könnte man ja mit Winkel oder dickeren Schlauch arbeiten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehe Bild oben. 
Das Gehäuse hat Öffnungen dafür.

Ich hab jetzt bei aquatuning günstige 90° Verbinder gefunden, die werden schon ausreichen für meine Sache. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

Ich bin dabei mein Kabelmanagment in den Griff zubekommen. Hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig, sonst verweist mich wo anders hin

Und zwar welchen Querschnitt sollte ein Lüfterkabel bzw Sensorkabel optimal haben? Link

Muss ich bei diesem 2 Pin Conector Link und 4 Pin Conector Link die Kabel verlöten?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... 0,14mm² ist schon ok. Schrumpfschlauch nicht vergessen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... 0,14mm² ist schon ok. Schrumpfschlauch nicht vergessen


und sleeve  

weißt du ob ich bei den 4 pin Steckern löten muss?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Logbuch Nachtrag: Neuer Verschlussstopfen ist angekommen aber nicht Ursache des Lecks gewesen. Dieses verdammte Plexi/POM des AGB hat am Boden auch nen Haarriss am Gewinde. Darf ich mir warscheinlich nen neuen besorgen. So langsam kann ich ein (Hass-)Lied von Plexi-Schäden singen 
Ich versuchs mal morgen irgendwie mit Kleber zu reparieren, großen Erfolg erwarte ich zwar nicht, aber Versuch macht Kluch....


----------



## eco_exe (8. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß bisher nur nie wieder Plexi CPU kühler :/


----------



## keks4 (9. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen, wollte für die Kleine Frage keinen Extra Thread aufmachen 
Und zwar : Frostschutzmittel als Korrosionsschutz, wie viel unverdünnten Frostschutz (Frostsicher bis -60°) darf man da auf 1Liter Wasser zugeben bis es problematisch wird, bzw. Wie viel müsste es mindestens sein? (Bin Mechaniker und komme so problemlos (und Gratis ) an Frostschutz, allerdings habe ich mich nie mit dem Thema Frostschutz und zb. Plexi beschäftigt, weiss nur dass das zeug bei den einen Materialien nicht ganz unproblematisch ist )


----------



## chischko (9. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



keks4 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, wollte für die Kleine Frage keinen Extra Thread aufmachen
> Und zwar : Frostschutzmittel als Korrosionsschutz, wie viel unverdünnten Frostschutz (Frostsicher bis -60°) darf man da auf 1Liter Wasser zugeben bis es problematisch wird, bzw. Wie viel müsste es mindestens sein? (Bin Mechaniker und komme so problemlos (und Gratis ) an Frostschutz, allerdings habe ich mich nie mit dem Thema Frostschutz und zb. Plexi beschäftigt, weiss nur dass das zeug bei den einen Materialien nicht ganz unproblematisch ist )



Welchen Frostschutz willst Du verwenden? Ich meine da gibt es doch sicher auch ettliche, und die haben unterschiedliche Eigenschaften gegenüber den Materialien etc. Grundsätzlich machen das aber einige und ich meine eine Dosierempfehlung von 1/10 irgendwo im Hinterkopf zu haben.


----------



## keks4 (9. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da müsste ich in der Einkaufsabteilung nachfragen was für ein Frostschutz genau, haben auf der Arbeit ein 1000 Liter Fass rumstehen und den Aufkleber mit der Marke etc. Hat irgendwer mal abgerissen... wir in der Werkstatt wissen nur das es bis -60° Schützt unverdünnt  vlt kauf ich mir auch ein Fläschchen G48, dann weiss ich sicher was ich reinkipp


----------



## KillercornyX (9. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frostschutz ist kein Korrosionsschutz! Bitte nicht verwechseln. Ich würde das nicht verwenden. 
Lieber G48 oder G30 verwenden und wenn man ganz sicher sein möchte, ein fertiges Gemisch wie das von aqua computer. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute will auf Plexi-Rohr umsteigen.
Diese werden dann von mir gebogen.
Was schlagt ihr Vor?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ist meine Idee:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kommen Später noch Sleeves und der unterer Bereich (NT + Pumpe), wird noch verkleidet.
Der Bereich hinter dem AGB wird auch noch verändert, so das keine Schrauben zu sehen sind.
AGB hat auch eine andere Beleuchtung.
Pumpe wurd dann noch je nach wie es Passt, verlegt.


----------



## keks4 (9. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei G48 dann wohl auch 1:10 mischen, oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (10. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühlerfrostschutz für Autos enthält immer Korrosionsinhibitoren . Nichts desto trotz gibt es natürlich unterschiedliche Typen. Im Wesentlichen unterscheiden sich aber zumindest die Frostschutz-Konzentrate die man in modernen Autos einsetzen darf nur unwesentlich. Sie basieren alle auf Glykol und sind entweder silkatfrei (rot/rosa -z. B. Glysantin G30 oder G40 und Co.) oder sie enthalten Silikate (blau/türkis - z. B. G48). Was man nicht in Waküs verwenden sollte sind Sonder-Frostschutzmittel, wie man sie teilweise noch in Nutzfahrzeugen und in älteren Fahrzeugen einsetzt (in der Regel gelb oder grün eingefärbt). Die sind zum Einen häufig sehr giftig im Vergleich zu G40 oder G48, und zum Anderen können manche davon ungünstig mit diversen Kunststoffen reagieren.

Für den Einsatz in einer Wakü sollte man G40, G48 oder vergleichbare Kühlerfrostschutz-Konzentrate maximal 1:10 mit demineralisiertem Wasser (umgangssprachlich Aqua dest.) mischen. Wenn man keine sonderlich kritischen Metallkombinationen einsetzt, tut es in der Regel auch eine 1:20 Mischung um genügend Schutz für ein zwei Jahre zu bieten - und man verringert die Geschwindigkeit mit der Weichmacher aus PVC-Schläuchen ausgewaschen werden, je weniger Glykol im Kühlmittel ist.


----------



## Nachty (10. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bleib bei dest.Wasser und Norprene Schlauch da passiert nichts


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wenn denn die auch mal in anderen Farben geben würde


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trash123 (10. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde das Schwarz der Norprene cooool


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keiner einen Vorschlag? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Gordon
Da bleibt dir wohl nicht viel anderes übrig. Zwischen Grafikkarte und ersten Mainboardkühler ist das ja ziemlich eng. Wenn du da was biegen kannst würde ich da rein gehen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm, mal sehen.
Habe vor 12 mm Rohre zu nehmen.
Welche Biegevorichtung wurdet ihr empfehlen:
PrimoChill Rigid Bender Biegeschablone oder Monsoon Hardline Pro Biegeformen-Set (ist aber für 13 mm)


----------



## keks4 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt doch unter den Angepinnten Threads eine Hart Tube Hilfsmittel übersicht, kannst die ja mal durchlesen 

So und ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage  Nutzt jemand von euch Noctua NF 14 A auf einem 30mm Alphacool  Radiator im Pull Betrieb und kann mir sagen ob ein unhörbarer Betrieb möglich ist? (Ausreichend Radiatorfläche vorausgesetzt natürlich ) Pull deshalb damit ich die Dinger nicht Sehen muss im Deckel, passt so gar nicht zu meinem Schwarz roten Konzept...


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne den Lüfter oder den Radiator zu besitzen kann ich dir ganz klar sagen, dass lautloser Betrieb definitiv nicht möglich ist! Lautlos wäre der Lüfter nur wenn du ihn abschaltest . 

Unhörbar wäre der richtige Ausdruck, aber das ist rein subjektiv und hängt im Wesentlichen von deinem persönlichen Gehör ab. Für jemanden der das Gras wachsen hört, ist das was ein hörgeschädigter Disko-Besucher oder ein älterer User, den die hohen Frequenzen langsam verlassen, vllt. als unhörbar einstuft, noch deutlich hörbar und u. U. sogar sehr nervig. Von daher kann man solche Fragen nicht pauschal beantworten und messen ist auch nicht einfach bei so niedrigen Pegeln.


----------



## keks4 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ja trz alle wissen was gemeint ist, ist es ja kein Problem habs trz mal editiert


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe aber nichts gefunden, ob jemand schon auf den Monsoon mandrel kit, 12er Rohr gebogen hat und es funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo zusammen ich habe mir jetzt meine erste custom wäkü eingebaut es läuft auch soweit alles allerdings ist die wassertemparatur unter last echt hoch 40-45°c 
Verbaut habe ich 1x 240 radi 1x 280 radi 
Cpu Kühler : Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT
Gpu Kühler: HEATKILLER® IV XL 
Pumpe: DDC Laing


----------



## Aries1337 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe aber nichts gefunden, ob jemand schon auf den Monsoon mandrel kit, 12er Rohr gebogen hat und es funktioniert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


Habs benutzt, zieht sich aber, weil man die dinger immer umschrauben muss. Wird aber sehr sauber und genau


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich habe mir jetzt meine erste custom wäkü eingebaut es läuft auch soweit alles allerdings ist die wassertemparatur unter last echt hoch 40-45°c
> Verbaut habe ich 1x 240 radi 1x 280 radi



Wo sind die Radiatoren verbaut? Können sie "frei atmen" (Zuluft und Abluft)? Welche Lüfter kommen zum Einsatz und auf welcher Drehzahl?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich habe mir jetzt meine erste custom wäkü eingebaut es läuft auch soweit alles allerdings ist die wassertemparatur unter last echt hoch 40-45°c
> Verbaut habe ich 1x 240 radi 1x 280 radi
> Cpu Kühler : Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT
> Gpu Kühler: HEATKILLER® IV XL
> Pumpe: DDC Laing


Was für Komponenten also welch GPU und CPU kühlst du damit? Is halt schon n bisschen wenig Fläche 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welchem Gehäuse hast du die wakü verbaut und auf welcher stufe läuft die pumpe?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aries1337 schrieb:


> Habs benutzt, zieht sich aber, weil man die dinger immer umschrauben muss. Wird aber sehr sauber und genau


Das klingt sehr gut. 
Dann kann ich alles bestellen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich habe mir jetzt meine erste custom wäkü eingebaut es läuft auch soweit alles allerdings ist die wassertemparatur unter last echt hoch 40-45°c
> Verbaut habe ich 1x 240 radi 1x 280 radi
> Cpu Kühler : Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT
> Gpu Kühler: HEATKILLER® IV XL
> Pumpe: DDC Laing


Naja für eine 980ti und einen Prozessor ist die Fläche ein bißchen knapp, aber Problematisch sind die Temperaturen noch lange nicht


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schon mal danke für die schnellen antworten die komponeten stehen alle in der signatur 

Mein Rechenschieber: Intel Core i5 4690k@4,5 Ghz |Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT | Corsair Vengeance 8GiB DD3 @ 1600MHz | EVGA 980ti SC+/HEATKILLER® IV XL | Gigybyte Z97X Gaming 5 | Coolermaster Mastercase Pro 5 | BeQuiet DDP 10 550W | Seagate Barracuda 1Tb | Crucial MX200 250GB

Der vordere radi geht luft rein (push)
der ober luft raus (push)
und ein lüfter an der rüchwand ziet luft raus


----------



## eco_exe (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekommst du noch iwo einen weiteren Radiator unter? Ohne die Lüfter hochzudrehen wirst du wohl keine wesentliche verbesserung hinbekommen... Welche Lüfter kommen zum einsatz? Welches Gehäuse und miT welcher Drehzahl laufen die lüfter?


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

max bekomme ich noch einen 140 unter der würde aber auch nur die warme innen luft anziehen 

der einziege aus weg ist wohl der mora 3


----------



## eco_exe (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wenn die zwei Radiatoren frische Luft bekommen würden, wäre es gut machbar. Gib uns mal das Gehäuse, dann können wir uns ein Bild machen. Bleibt das bei der Config, oder soll da noch mal was zukommen? Wie sind deine Ansprüche bezogen auf Lautstärke? Was hast du für Temperaturen in dem Zimmer wo der Rechner steht?


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie brooker schon sagt, beide Radiatoren brauchen Frischluft oder in die gleiche Richtung pusten lassen. Der Top Radiator bekommt jetzt ja die warme Luft vom Frontradiator und kann da auch nicht mehr viel ausrichten.
Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter denn jetzt?
Der User Dudell kühlt einen I5 und ne R 9 390 mit der Radiatorfläche.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

cooler master mastercase 5 pro
die lüfter sind bei 70 % was mir eigelich schon zu laut ist


----------



## Dudelll (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dreh den Rück Lüfter mal um das er dem top radi kalte Luft zukommen lässt.

Wenn das nicht hilft den Front radi auch raus pusten lassen, hat zumindest bei mir geholfen. 

Grüße


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay super werde ich mal testen
danke


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hat schon echt was gebracht mit dem drehen der lüfter  39 grad wasser also 6 grad weniger 
allerdings waren die lüfer auf 100% also brache ich mehr radi fläche


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du nur den Hecklüfter gedreht oder die vom Radiator?
Wie schnell ist denn 100% bei deinen Lüftern?
Und das wichtigste wie hoch ist denn die Raumtemperatur?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nachdem wie viel Aufwand das für dich bedeutet würde ich den vorne auch einfach nochmal raus pusten lassen und schauen ob das evtl auch noch hilft.


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... gutes Gehäuse. Du hast hinten super Überströmöffnungen und kannst beide Radis die Luft nach außen pusten lassen. Sollten die Gitter die Luft behindern, kannst Du die ja spaßenshalber mal weg machen. 

Die Frage wie warm es bei Dir ist, ist leider noch offen.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe beide gedeht der hinten drückt ins gehäse und oben und vorne ziehen raus 
 die lüfter mach ca 1300 rpm also schon gut hörbar 
sind thermaltake  riing 140mm

raumtemp ca22-25 grad habe kein thermometer hier^^


----------



## Dudelll (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das denn unter Stress test oder beim normalen spielen? 

Wenns stress test ist sollte beim normalen spielen ja ruhigerer Betrieb möglich sein bei gleicher temp.

Edit: was genau hast du denn für Radiatoren, gibt ja durchaus welche die eher höhere Drehzahlen "brauchen".

Grüße


----------



## Huggy2Bear (11. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist beim zocken the division z.B
XSPC Radiator EX240 Crossflow der ist oben
und einer von magicool 280mm da kenne ich die genaue bezeichnung nicht


----------



## eco_exe (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe gemeinde,

ich nutze seid 1-2 monaten auquaero mit aquasuite 2016-4 und dort bisher ohne probleme sofware sensoren mit dem tool Open Hardware Monitor.

Aber seit einigen Tagen ist einfach keine Anzeige der Softwaresensoren mehr vorhanden, habe aquasuite neu installiert, etliche versionen der Openhardwaremonitor oder HWInfo.

hattet ihr das auch schon mal und habt evtl eine Idee woran das liegen kann? evtl am Windows 10 Update 1607?

mfg


----------



## nikon87 (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also am Win10 liegt es definitiv nicht. Benutze auch die AS 2016-4 mit HWInfo (v5.34-2930) und Win10 1607.
Hast du mal versucht die Suite als Admin zu starten und den AS-Dienst neu zu installieren? Bzw. läuft der Dienst überhaupt korrekt?


----------



## eco_exe (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Also am Win10 liegt es definitiv nicht. Benutze auch die AS 2016-4 mit HWInfo (v5.34-2930) und Win10 1607.
> Hast du mal versucht die Suite als Admin zu starten und den AS-Dienst neu zu installieren? Bzw. läuft der Dienst überhaupt korrekt?



also habe die AS 2016-4 neu installiert, in einen anderen ordner, auch als admin ausgeführt ohne erfolg, somit sollte auch der dienst laufen, zumindest laut AS 2016 ist der Dienst installiert und gestartet, aber kann ich im task manager unter dienste leider nicht sehen :/


----------



## eco_exe (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab versucht den dienst aus dem ordner wo AS 2016 installiert ist zu starten und dann sehe ich das


----------



## nikon87 (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal in der Dienste-Übersicht nach: Suche > Dienste > Öffnen
Da sollte dann ein Dienst namens "Aqua Computer Service" aufgelistet sein und der muss laufen (Status "Wird ausgeführt..."). Wenn er in der Liste ist, aber nicht läuft musst du ihn starten. Idealerweise schaust du dann auch gleich ob der Starttyp auf "Automatisch" steht.  Falls er gar nicht da ist, ist er auch nicht installiert. Dann musst du die Suite als Admin starten und in den Einstellungen den Dienst nochmal installieren.

P.S.: Falls du nicht weiter kommst kann ich dir anbieten mal kurz per Teamviewer bei dir draufzuschauen. Falls du daran Interesse hast schreib mir kurz ne PN.
P.P.S.: Wegen deinem Screenshot: Die .exe kann man nicht starten, ja. Die Meldung ist normal und hat grundsätzlich nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier zufällig jemand noch ein Bodenteil des Alphacool Eisbechers mit 60mm DM rumliegen? Vorzugsweise in Plexi, aber Acethal wäre auch okay.
Alphacool ist leider nicht gewillt dieses als Ersatzteil anzubieten, komischerweise wird der Rest des AGBs angeboten.  
Jetzt muss ich irgendwie sehen wie ich das Teil entweder mit (reichlich) Kleber dicht bekomme oder noch mehr Geld loswerde...

So ein Saftladen, ich konnte leider nicht anders als ne "Beschwerdemail" zu senden.....


----------



## eco_exe (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Schau mal in der Dienste-Übersicht nach: Suche > Dienste > Öffnen
> Da sollte dann ein Dienst namens "Aqua Computer Service" aufgelistet sein und der muss laufen (Status "Wird ausgeführt..."). Wenn er in der Liste ist, aber nicht läuft musst du ihn starten. Idealerweise schaust du dann auch gleich ob der Starttyp auf "Automatisch" steht.  Falls er gar nicht da ist, ist er auch nicht installiert. Dann musst du die Suite als Admin starten und in den Einstellungen den Dienst nochmal installieren.
> 
> P.S.: Falls du nicht weiter kommst kann ich dir anbieten mal kurz per Teamviewer bei dir draufzuschauen. Falls du daran Interesse hast schreib mir kurz ne PN.
> P.P.S.: Wegen deinem Screenshot: Die .exe kann man nicht starten, ja. Die Meldung ist normal und hat grundsätzlich nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun.



ich habe mal nachgeschaut bei den diensten und wie im bild zu sehen, war der dienst bereits gestartet....


----------



## nikon87 (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> ...


Als Ersatzteilspender kann ich mich leider nicht anbieten, aber falls du einen neuen AGB brauchst hätte ich da vielleicht etwas. 


eco_exe schrieb:


> ich habe mal nachgeschaut bei den diensten und wie im bild zu sehen, war der dienst bereits gestartet....


Puh, da kann ich dann leider auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen außer durch eigenes "rumprobieren". Hast du schon mal im Aquatuning-Bereich hier im Forum nachgefragt?


----------



## eco_exe (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Als Ersatzteilspender kann ich mich leider nicht anbieten, aber falls du einen neuen AGB brauchst hätte ich da vielleicht etwas.
> 
> Puh, da kann ich dann leider auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen außer durch eigenes "rumprobieren". Hast du schon mal im Aquatuning-Bereich hier im Forum nachgefragt?




schade, aber danke  

werde da mal nachschauen und ggf nachfragen


----------



## Sebbi12392 (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phobya WaCoolT Black OWL Case | Gehause & Zubehor | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany

Was haltet ihr von diesem Case für ne interne Wasserkühlung mit mindestens einem 420er und einem 480er Radiator?
Design is jetzt mal geschmacksache. Geht mit um was praktisches.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Als Ersatzteilspender kann ich mich leider nicht anbieten, aber falls du einen neuen AGB brauchst hätte ich da vielleicht etwas.



Hm, ich ziehe deinen AGB mal als Alternative hinzu falls eine Reparatur scheitert. Hat jemand Tips welchen Kleber ich für nen Haarriss am Gewinde verwenden sollte?


----------



## DoertyHarry (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ KillercornyX 
Schließt der Eisbecher unten nicht mit einem Oring ab?


----------



## KillercornyX (12. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nicht das Problem. Am Gewinde ist ein Haarriss und da drückt es durch. Ich kann nur versuchen das irgendwie zuzukleben. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## keks4 (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> So ein Saftladen, ich konnte leider nicht anders als ne "Beschwerdemail" zu senden.....



Also Alphacool ist normalerweise ein sehr Kulanter Hersteller, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das du nichts bekommen hast... hast du einfach im normalen Shop nachgesehen oder dem Support geschrieben / angerufen?
(Gratis Tipp: bei AC immer anrufen, da kommt man am ehesten zum Ziel, die haben keinen gelangweilten Telefonhüter, da hängt dann gleich jemand dran der dir wirklich weiterhelfen kann  )


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte angefragt ob die auch den Boden des Eisbechers verkaufen, aber das wurde verneint. Daraufhin hab ich das halbwegs höflich kritisiert. Es ist schön blöd das man alle anderen Teile des AGBs als Ersatzteil kaufen kann, nur nicht den Boden der durch die Gewinde am ehestens kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## DOcean (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eco_exe schrieb:


> ich habe mal nachgeschaut bei den diensten und wie im bild zu sehen, war der dienst bereits gestartet....



Versuch mal eine andere Tool Kombi...
Also Aquasuite + keinen OpenHwMonitor
Dann kann man besser einkreisen woran es liegt...

btw. das Problem ist eines extra Thread würdig... imho


----------



## DoertyHarry (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Problem. Am Gewinde ist ein Haarriss und da drückt es durch. Ich kann nur versuchen das irgendwie zuzukleben.
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


Schon mal mit Teflonband probiert? 
Wie mein Plexitube einen Haarriss hatte hab ich es mit dem hinbekommen zumindest so lange bis ich ersatz von EKWB bekommen habe


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, hab ich schon probiert, hat aber nichts genützt. Die Dichtigkeit wird nur durch die O-ringe erreicht. Und der riss geht da auch dran vorbei. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## keks4 (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sonst schreibst dein Anliegen halt mal in den Alphacool Sammelfred  ich denke daraus wird sich eine zufriedenstellende Lösung ergeben


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt....


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade gesehen: Für 165€ eine Nummer zu groß für die Alphacool Eisbaer und Be Quiet Silent Loop ...

EK-XLC Predator 240  – EK Webshop


----------



## Rousi (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Wirkungsgrad, bzw. der Effizienz aus, wenn man zwei Radiatoren als "Sandwich" laufen lässt?

Also folgender Aufbau:
Push - Radiator - Pull/Push - Radiator - Pull

Jajaja, der zweite Radiator kriegt die warme Luft ab. Aber wieviel macht das wirklich aus?
Wurde sowas schonmal getestet?

(Bin wegen dem Bild des neuen InWin  509 drauf gekommen..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/ Hat sich mehr oder weniger erledigt..
Nach den ersten Tests, die ich gefunden habe, liegt der Wirkungsgrad bei dem o.g. Aufbau bei ~1,5 % gegenüber den selben Radiatoren solo positioniert.

Tests sind aber auch schon alle etwas älter (2008-2012)..


----------



## chischko (13. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Du kannst etwa annehmen, dass eine Radi die Luft auf Wassertemperatur erwärmt. Dementsprechend wären Radi 2+3 somit wirkungslos wenn mich nun nicht alles täuscht!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rein logisch betrachtet verschenkst du die Leistung von nem kompletten Radiator wenn du die übereinander machst. 
So als wäre es ein dicker Radiator.
z.B 2x30mm übereinander ist das selbe wie 1x60mm


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi Sandwich wurde schon gestestet.

EIN einzelner Radi is besser als 2 im Sandwich


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eco_exe schrieb:


> ich habe mal nachgeschaut bei den diensten und wie im bild zu sehen, war der dienst bereits gestartet....



Versuch es mal mit HWInfo. Geht bei mir wesentlich besser!


----------



## -H1N1- (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen: Für 165€ eine Nummer zu groß für die Alphacool Eisbaer und Be Quiet Silent Loop ...
> 
> EK-XLC Predator 240  – EK Webshop



Was genau meinst Du denn mit "eine Nummer zu groß"?


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@-H1N1-
Dass die Predator nach der Preisreduzierung im Hinblick auf ...

1.) die Qualität der Einzelkomponenten
2.) die uneingeschränkten Möglichkeiten durch die starke Lowara/Laing DDC PWM Pumpe bei der Kreislauferweiterung

AiO-Waku EK Predator 240 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


> *Durchflussmessungen der EK Predator*
> 
> Die Förderleistung der Pumpe wird in zwei  Zuständen gemessen: Einmal im Werkszustand – es wird lediglich ein  Durchflusssensor in den Kreislauf der Kühlung integriert. Die zweite  Durchflussmesssung erfolgt mit einem zusätzlichen  240-Millimeter-Radiator sowie einem sehr restriktiven Alphacool NexXxos  GPX GPU-Kühler.
> 
> ...



3.) und die Möglichkeit über die EK Homepage, bereits vorgefüllte GPU-Füllcover Wasserkühler für Karten mit *Referenz* und *Custom PCB* mit Schnellkupplungen zu bestellen und einfach in den Kreislauf integrieren zu können

EK Predator 360 AIO CPU & GPU Liquid Cooling review - Product Showcase CPU & GPU cooling (installation)

EK Predator 360 AIO CPU & GPU Liquid Cooling review - CPU + Radeon R9 Nano cooling benchmarks

EK Predator 360 AIO CPU & GPU Liquid Cooling review - FLIR Thermal images

... die beste erweiterbare AiO ist.


Die Alphacool Eisbaer wird vermutlich der Grund sein, weshalb EK die Preise der ganzen Predator AiO-Wasserkühlungen um 60€ gesenkt hat. 

Predator - AIO  – EK Webshop


----------



## -H1N1- (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt, die Predator steht auch noch auf meiner Liste der potentiellen Kandidaten. Habe erst ewig auf die Eisbär gewartet und nun weiß ich, dass sie nicht in mein Case passt. Nun warte ich zwar noch auf den Eiswolf aber ganz überzeugt bin ich noch nicht. Er ist auch, aus meiner Sicht, keine Schönheit und das Auge kühlt ja mit . Das mit den vorgefüllten GPU Blöcken wusste ich noch gar nicht, gleich mal schauen.


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasserkühler mit Schnellkupplungen wird es bei Alphacool auch geben


----------



## -H1N1- (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schnellkupplungen habe ich schon die QD3, die sind wenigstens dicht.


----------



## chischko (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Schnellkupplungen habe ich schon die QD3, die sind wenigstens dicht.



Und zwar komplett ohne dieses lästige Tropwasser, was ich immer habe bei den anderen weil die mit den weit günstigeren Überwurfmuttern arbeiten...


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die Predator steht auch noch auf meiner Liste der potentiellen Kandidaten. Habe erst ewig auf die Eisbär gewartet und nun weiß ich, dass sie nicht in mein Case passt. Nun warte ich zwar noch auf den Eiswolf aber ganz überzeugt bin ich noch nicht. Er ist auch, aus meiner Sicht, keine Schönheit und das Auge kühlt ja mit . Das mit den vorgefüllten GPU Blöcken wusste ich noch gar nicht, gleich mal schauen.



Ich weiß nicht wo die AiO-Wakü bei dir eingebaut werden soll. Aber wenn die Eisbaer zu groß ist, wird die Predator vermutlich auch nicht passen.

Was die GPU-Fullcover angeht: Du wählst den passenden Block aus (die 1080er Custom-PCB Kühler passen auch auf die entsprechenden 1070er) ...

GeForce GTX 10x0 / TITAN X Series - Full Cover for NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) - GPU Blocks - Water Blocks  – EK Webshop

und ergänzt in der Artikelbeschreibung den Service, den Block vorgefüllt auszuliefern. Bei den +30€ sind die CPC QDC Kupplung, zwei EK-ZMT Schlauchstücke, zwei 90°C Winkel und das Kühlmittel enthalten. Alleine die eine CPC Kupplung kostet im Handel 40€. So sollte das bei dir ankommen: 

EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX - Ac+Ni fur Predator QDC, vorbefullt

Integration in den Kreislauf: 

EK pre-filled GPU water block for the EK-XLC Predator! - YouTube

Wenn du die QD3 Kupplungen verwenden willst, passen die Kupplungen der  Eisbaer- und Predator-AiO mit den QD3 nicht zusammen und du musst den Kreislauf sowieso  öffnen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achtung !!!
An alle die Hardtubes nutzen und wollen:
Monsoon Hardline Pro Mandrel Kit wurde vom Markt genommen.
Bei Caseking und co. haben entweder gar nichts mehr oder nur noch Restbestände.
Mein Monsoon Hardline Pro Mandrel Kit ist unterwegs zu mir nach hause.
Aquatuning hat es noch.
Info ist von Caseking.


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für 13/10 liegt der Koffer hier...

Ich glaub ich geh mir für 16/12 die Biegeschablonen und das schneide dings bestellen


----------



## Rousi (14. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh.. Gibt es dazu noch mehr Infos?
Hatte für meinen Build auch die 13/10er geholt und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## keks4 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso wird eigentlich immer das gute und funktionierende vom Markt genommen?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht haben sie bemerkt, dass das solche Kits eigentlich nicht notwendig sind...


----------



## KillercornyX (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas wird ja eigentlich nur gemacht wenns sich nicht verkauft oder grobe Mängel hat. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde eher auf ersteres tippen. Gefährliche Inhaltsstoffe oder explodierende Akkus sind ja nicht enthalten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



keks4 schrieb:


> Wieso wird eigentlich immer das gute und funktionierende vom Markt genommen?



Es werden nur Sachen vom Markt genommen die sich nicht verkaufen, gegen Neuheiten ersetzt werden sollen oder sich preislich einfach nicht mehr rechnen. Einzige Ausnahme, der eigentliche Hersteller hat kein Interesse mehr die Teile zu fertigen. Einfache Regeln. Das es ein Ersatz geben wird, wäre micht bekannt (bin da aber auch nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Glück ihr bei Aquatuning habt noch einiges da. 
Meins sollte heute bei euch Versand werden. 
Status ist noch, wird gepackt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, 

Ich habe vor meinen Front Lüftern ein staubfilter (original Phanteks Evolve itx).

So ein Staubfilter behindert den Luftstrom aber schon imens.  Habt ihr Tips für ein staubfrei/armes System, vielleicht ein anderes filtermaterial oder Lüfter Konstellation? 

Bin gespannt!


----------



## chischko (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe vor meinen Front Lüftern ein staubfilter (original Phanteks Evolve itx).
> 
> ...



Ich kenne jetzt die vom Evolve nicht, aber die mitgelieferten von meinem Enthoo Primo bremsenden Luftstrom kaum (zumindest wenn sie nicht vollgesetzt sind mit Staub... ab und zu reinigen/leeren muss man die natürlich  ). Das sind doch nur so Gitter, oder? Und meine Gehäuselüfter drehen so mit 500-700RPM, also ziemlich niedrig. 
Wie kommst Du drauf, dass sie den Luftstrom bremsen? 
Und überhaupt: Es geht um das Luftvolumen, welches eingetragen wird, nicht um die Geschwindigkeit  
Alternativen: Ich hab gehört einige Junge hier arbeiten tatsächlich mit Strumpfhosen und ziehen die quasi drüber und das soll scheinbar recht gut helfen. Ansonsten werden ich ganz gern solche magnetischen Gitter, die einfach zu reinigen sind und auch keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Luftfördfermenge haben: Magnethalter online kaufen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ihr bei Aquatuning habt noch einiges da.
> Meins sollte heute bei euch Versand werden.
> Status ist noch, wird gepackt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk




Es wird ja in einigen Monaten eine Alternative geben  Hier mal ein Renderbild, ein echtes Sample gibt es auch, aber davon hab ich grade kein Bild zur Hand. Das wird der neue Bendingkoffer von Alphacool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht schlecht. 
Die Wasserkühler von Alphacool für GPUs finde ich nicht so gut. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Die Wasserkühler von Alphacool für GPUs finde ich nicht so gut.



Geschmackssache und über Geschmack streitet man nicht  Man muss und kann nicht alles mögen oder toll finden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig. 
Kommt aber von Alphacool auch ein Full Cover kühler raus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Die Wasserkühler von Alphacool für GPUs finde ich nicht so gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


Was ja geil ist, das man die in jeder Farbe haben kann, ist zwar teuer aber hat nicht jeder. Naja und man sieht meistens ja eh nur die Backplate, die schon dabei ist.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das modulare Konzept ist extrem erfolgreich, daher gibt es aktuell keine konkreten Pläne die Kühler anders aufzubauen. Die GPX-Pro wird ja der neue Schritt sein und die ist optisch ähnlich aber technisch der normalen GPX in vielen Punkten klar überlegen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aha OK. 
Ist ja schade. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja... ich persönlich hätte auch gerne einen schicken Full Cover mit schickem Plexi ähnlich wie die von Watercool. Die gefallen mir sehr gut. Aber der Kühler passt ja nur auf das Referenzdesign, was niemals in meinem Rechner landen wird. Das Problem, es ist einfach nicht machbar solche Kühler in Massen für Custom Designs zu entwickeln. Der Kostenaufwand wäre enorm, die Kühler unglaublich teuer. Würden wir nur das Referenzdesign abdecken wollen, wäre das kein Problem, aber das wollen wir ja nicht. Daher ist man hier so im Zwiespalt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die GPX kühler, sind eigentlich nur Hybrid-Kühler.
Die GPU wird Wasser gekühlt, der Rest passiv.
Daher nichts für mich.
Zum Glück gibt es Watercool, EK, Koolance ... u.s.w.
Und zum Preis, sind diese nach nicht groß teuer als der GPX.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das modulare Konzept ist extrem erfolgreich, daher gibt es aktuell keine konkreten Pläne die Kühler anders aufzubauen. Die GPX-Pro wird ja der neue Schritt sein und die ist optisch ähnlich aber technisch der normalen GPX in vielen Punkten klar überlegen.


Gibt es denn die GPX pro auch ohne AIO und später mit neuen Passivkühler?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (15. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

bin gerade dabei meine Pumpe zu installieren und habe mir hierfür diesen Einlassadapter gekauft. Der lässt sich aber mega einfach einschrauben, so ganz ohne Widerstand, bis er dann mal auf der Plastik aufliegt. Ich habe nun die Befürchtung, dass er nicht richtig abdichtet. Ist es der richtige Adapter für meine Aquastream XT?

Dieser Auslassadapter hat gut gepasst und man merkte beim Einschrauben den leichten Widerstand des Gummis. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## jamesblond23 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt die vom Evolve nicht, aber die mitgelieferten von meinem Enthoo Primo bremsenden Luftstrom kaum (zumindest wenn sie nicht vollgesetzt sind mit Staub... ab und zu reinigen/leeren muss man die natürlich  ). Das sind doch nur so Gitter, oder? Und meine Gehäuselüfter drehen so mit 500-700RPM, also ziemlich niedrig.
> Wie kommst Du drauf, dass sie den Luftstrom bremsen?
> Und überhaupt: Es geht um das Luftvolumen, welches eingetragen wird, nicht um die Geschwindigkeit
> Alternativen: Ich hab gehört einige Junge hier arbeiten tatsächlich mit Strumpfhosen und ziehen die quasi drüber und das soll scheinbar recht gut helfen. Ansonsten werden ich ganz gern solche magnetischen Gitter, die einfach zu reinigen sind und auch keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Luftfördfermenge haben: Magnethalter online kaufen


Also vom Evolve ist es sehr ähnlich dem Gitter gegen Mücken für die Fenster.  

Beim primo ist es aus Metall? 

Ich finde es nur lachhaft,  das man ewig bei Lüftern nach hohem Druck und airflow sucht aber dann nen staubfilter davor hat der bestimmt 30% der luftmenge aufhält.  

Ich habe einfach mal den staubfilter abgemacht beim stresstest mit konstanter Drehzahl.  Die temps sind gefallen. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Die GPU wird Wasser gekühlt, der Rest passiv.



Das ist ein falsches Gerücht das sich leider immer noch in manchen Köpfen hält. Wäre der REst tatsächlich passiv gekühlt, würde die Grafikkarte wohl abschalten oder schmelzen  Der Kühlblock liegt auch auf dem Aluminiumpart auf und kühlt den Aluminium Kühler aktiv mit Wasser. Wäre dem nicht so....... XD.
Zugegeben, die Temps der vrm sind etwas höher als bei anderen Full Cover Wasserkühlern, aber weit unter dem was du mit einem Luftkühler erreichst. 


@Pelle0095
Die GPX-Pro wird es auch einzeln ohne Radiator geben, aber mit integrierter Pumpe und vor befüllt. Sprich, da werden zwei kurze Schläuche mit Schnellverschlüssen dran sein.


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steht die Verfügbarkeit schon fest?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

Habe vor einen E5-1660 (übertacket auf 4,5 Ghz) mit einem Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria zu Kühlen.
Darauf werden Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich im Push/Pull montiert.

Hat das schonmal wer von euch getestet wie es da mit den Temperaturen aussieht? Oder mit einer CPU mit vergleichbarer TDP
Im Kreislauf hängt sonst nichts das diesen aufheizen würde.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe vor einen E5-1660 (übertacket auf 4,5 Ghz) mit einem Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria zu Kühlen.
> Darauf werden Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich im Push/Pull montiert.
> ...


Passt kein 240er ins Gehäuse? Ein Monster bringt nur bei hohen Drehzahlen Vorteile

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Also vom Evolve ist es sehr ähnlich dem Gitter gegen Mücken für die Fenster.
> 
> Beim primo ist es aus Metall?
> 
> ...



Also mal grundsätzlich: Klar! Jeder Staubfilter hält ein klein wenig auf etc. Wenn sie dich stören lass sie weg! So einfach ist das! Ich hab aber keinen Bock auf Staub um Gehäuse, zugesetzte Radiatoren etc., deswegen wird alles was ins Gehäuse rein kommt gefiltert. Hilft definitiv und wenn Dir deine Gehöuselüfter nicht genug Leistung bringen mit Staubfilter dreh sie doch einfach um 100-200RPM nach oben... das sollte es locker kompensieren. 
2. Grundsatz: Im PC Bereich gibt es HP und HF Lüfter. High Pressure für Radiatoren, High Flow für hohen Luftdurchsatz (Gehäuse meistens). Beides zusammen ist immer nen Kompromiss...


----------



## -H1N1- (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:

Welche HP Lüfter sind die Leisesten? Schwanke zwischen  Noctua und NB....


----------



## eco_exe (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mit noiseblocker pl2 sehr zufrieden


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Also mal grundsätzlich: Klar! Jeder Staubfilter hält ein klein wenig auf etc. Wenn sie dich stören lass sie weg! So einfach ist das! Ich hab aber keinen Bock auf Staub um Gehäuse, zugesetzte Radiatoren etc., deswegen wird alles was ins Gehäuse rein kommt gefiltert. Hilft definitiv und wenn Dir deine Gehöuselüfter nicht genug Leistung bringen mit Staubfilter dreh sie doch einfach um 100-200RPM nach oben... das sollte es locker kompensieren.
> 2. Grundsatz: Im PC Bereich gibt es HP und HF Lüfter. High Pressure für Radiatoren, High Flow für hohen Luftdurchsatz (Gehäuse meistens). Beides zusammen ist immer nen Kompromiss...


140er oder 120er?


-H1N1- schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Welche HP Lüfter sind die Leisesten? Schwanke zwischen  Noctua und NB....




Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Frage zielt ausschließlich 120er ab.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noisblocker Multiframe steht so in der PCGH im Einkaufsführer.
Hab ich daher, da ich ja selber nicht alle testen und mir ne Meinung bilden kann.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

Die hab ich und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## chischko (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> 140er oder 120er?


Wieso zitierst Du mich und antwortest dann ncih drauf bezogen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry ich habe mich da verklickt und nicht gemerkt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Passt kein 240er ins Gehäuse? Ein Monster bringt nur bei hohen Drehzahlen Vorteile



Das stimmt so nicht. Push/Pull bringt genau so vorteile wie höhere Drehzahlen soweit ich weiß..


----------



## chischko (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Push/Pull bringt genau so vorteile wie höhere Drehzahlen soweit ich weiß..



Außer halt, dass höhere Drehzahlen wesentlich lauter sind!...


----------



## nikon87 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Welche HP Lüfter sind die Leisesten? Schwanke zwischen  Noctua und NB....


Also ich hab mich zuletzt für eine dritte Variante entschieden: Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Lufter | Shop | Alphacool
Vielleicht kommen die ja für dich auch in Frage...


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich zuletzt für eine dritte Variante entschieden: Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Lufter | Shop | Alphacool
> Vielleicht kommen die ja für dich auch in Frage...


Hi sind die schön leise bei mittlerer Drehzahl? Hast du einen Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern. Ich find die sehr interessant.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikon87 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hi sind die schön leise bei mittlerer Drehzahl? Hast du einen Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern. Ich find die sehr interessant.


Lautstärke ist ja immer ein eher heikles Thema, weil das jeder anders sieht. Ich hatte vorher aber mal die Phobya NB-eLoop im Einsatz und nach meinem Empfinden sind die Susurro ruhiger und haben einen deutlich höheren Druck durch den Radiator.
Ich kühle bei mir einen 6600K und eine 390X mit 2 x 360er Radis (extern). Im Desktopbetrieb laufen jeweils nur die mittleren Lüfter, die Äußeren schalten ab 30° Wassertemperatur zu. Dann laufen alle durchgehend mit knapp 800rpm und die Temperatur bleibt bei irgendwas um die 32° stehen unter Volllast. Wohlgemerkt bei den angenehmen Temperaturen der letzten Tage in Kombination mit Dachgeschoss. Für mich ist das so aber absolut nicht zu hören und ich würde die Lüfter weiterempfehlen. Das einzige Manko ist vllt., dass sich das Anschrauben an den Radiator durch die Gummiummantelung etwas schwieriger gestaltet. Die kann man aber optional auch einfach weglassen - alternativ muss man die erhöhte Schrift mit einem Cuttermesser entfernen. Dazu gibt es auch entsprechende Anleitungen. Ich hab sie bei mir nach langem Fummeln ohne Anpassung drauf bekommen, bin aber im Allgemeinen auch ein sehr geduldiger Mensch.

Edit: Ich lass mal noch eben ein paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem letzten Bild sind in der Mitte noch 2 andere Lüfter, weil ich Anfangs versehentlich nur 4 von den Susurro bestellt hatte. Nicht wundern.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr schöner und Kompakter Aufbau, dann sind die Lüfter ja ne gute Empfehlung.
Danke
Edit: das Carbon sieht echt gut aus

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (16. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das externe Gehäuse ne Eigenkonstruktion oder gibts das zu kaufen?


----------



## nikon87 (17. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das kann man nicht kaufen. Ist ein Eigenbau aus 2 x 360er Ständern, 2 x NexXxoS XT45 X-Flow (mit den genannten Lüftern), 5 x 120er Filter, ein bisschen Panzerpappe, doppelseitiges Klebeband und Carbon-Autofolie.


----------



## jamesblond23 (17. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nb black sikent,  habe ich sorgfältig auagesucht und selbst Zuhause mit Phanteks und akasa verglichen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die mps flow 100 Besitzer: Habt ihr beim internen Durchfluss- und Temperatursensor eine Abweichung zu den Messergebnissen externer Sensoren feststellen können?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Passt kein 240er ins Gehäuse? Ein Monster bringt nur bei hohen Drehzahlen Vorteile
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Nein hat leider keinen Platz,  ich würde es ja gerne mal testen, habe aber nur einen 140mm Radi da


----------



## -H1N1- (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand zu einem dieser 3 Slimlüfter eine Empfehlung aussprechen?

Produktvergleich Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz, Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm, SilverStone FN123 schwarz/weiß | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich selbst tendiere momentan zu den Silverstone, wegen dem Luftdruck (Einsatz auf dem Radiator).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> An die mps flow 100 Besitzer: Habt ihr beim internen Durchfluss- und Temperatursensor eine Abweichung zu den Messergebnissen externer Sensoren feststellen können?



In welcher Hinsicht? 
Mein MPS 200 hat andere Ergebnisse als meine Aquastream Ultimate, aber da hängt der Sensor auch an einer anderen Stelle. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der ultimate ist es aber auch nur ein virtueller Sensor. Kann man eigentlich nicht ernst nehmen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Bei der ultimate ist es aber auch nur ein virtueller Sensor. Kann man eigentlich nicht ernst nehmen.
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


Nein, sie hat einen Temperatur Sensor, aber dieser ist in der unteren rechten Seite verbaut. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, ich dachte der Durchfluss war gemeint. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht schlimm, nur halt blöd ist, der Temperatur Sensor hängt hinter einer Kunststoff Abdeckung. 
Der virtuelle Temperatursensor ist auch sehr ungenau. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne 1070er mit Wakü und Backplate?
> Wie "warm" wird die *Backplate* bei Voll-Last?



Falls Du es noch nicht gemacht hast - frag mal in dem Thread hier nach. Glaub, da kriegst Du schneller eine Antwort 

GTX 1080/1070 Laberthread (Pascal)


----------



## Sebbi12392 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne 1070er mit Wakü und Backplate?
> Wie "warm" wird die *Backplate* bei Voll-Last?



Also ich hab grad mal bei meiner Seahawk EK X gemessen und nach ca 20-25 Minuten FurMark wird se nicht heißer wie 45°C und des schwankt auch noch je nachdem ob ich näher am Chip messe oder im Bereich der Spawas oder Strombuchsen oder wenn ich den Temperaturfühler unter die Backplate schiebe.


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu interessiert denn die Temperatur der backplate? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikon87 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Wozu interessiert denn die Temperatur der backplate?


Um zu wissen ob sie als Wärmeplatte für die Kaffeetasse taugt?


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, ja na klar,  dann musst aber noch mal an der taktschraube drehen, 52,4 Grad würde ich da schon gerne sehen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na dann frohes lackieren [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uih,  aber bitte nicht in Leder-oder Schlangenhaut-optik :'D

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oozy (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 Fragen:

1) Wenn ich meine Laing DDC direkt ans Netzteil anhänge, das Lüfterkabel allerdings an das Aquaero 5 LT anhänge, kann ich die Drehzahl nicht verringern. Ich kann die Spannung nach unten setzen, aber die Drehzahl bleibt bei rund 4000 rpm. Ist das so korrekt?

2) Wenn ich die Drehzahl verringern will, brauche ich ein solches Anschlusskabel. Damit kann ich in der Aquasuite die Drehzahl der Pumpe, da die Pumpe von jetzt an die Spannung übers Aquaero bezieht. Richtig verstanden?

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na hoffentlich hast du die Folie schon, ist nicht mehr lieferbar 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikon87 (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1) Wenn ich meine Laing DDC direkt ans Netzteil anhänge, das Lüfterkabel allerdings an das Aquaero 5 LT anhänge, kann ich die Drehzahl nicht verringern. Ich kann die Spannung nach unten setzen, aber die Drehzahl bleibt bei rund 4000 rpm. Ist das so korrekt?
> 
> ...


Du brauchst das Adapterkabel, sonst geht das nicht. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch und habe mich damals im Aquatuning-Bereich erkundigt. Kannst ja nochmal nachlesen.


----------



## Oozy (19. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool, danke vielmals für die schnellen Antoworten. Immer wieder meine Anlaufstelle! 

Noch was: was sind so verträgliche Umdrehungen? Wie habt ihr es eingestellt? Und muss ich mir keine grosse Gedanken machen wegen zu grosser Wärmeentwicklung? Den Passivkühler habe ich montiert und einen 80mm Lüfter bestellt, der für Frischluft sorgen soll.


----------



## nikon87 (20. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meine DDC(310) jetzt auf 80% laufen. Drehzahl kann ich dir leider aktuell nicht sagen, gerne aber morgen. Gedrosselt hab ich sie eigentlich nur weil mir der Durchfluss auf 100% mit knapp 130 l/h einfach zu viel vorgekommen ist, jetzt liegt er bei 80 l/h, und weil man ja immer sagt das schont die Pumpe. Lautstärke fand ich selbst auf 100% eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den DDCs gibt inzwischen wieder ziemlichen Wildwuchs was die Versionen angeht. Die exakte Typ-Bezeichnung vom Aufkleber am Gehäuse (sofern es keine DDC310 ist - die hat ja nur ne wenig informative Lasergravur am Metallgehäuse) und die angegebene Leistung wäre aber schon mal eine Anhaltspunkt um welche DDC es sich bei einer mit 4000 Upm Drehzahl im Kreislauf handelt. Auch die Viskosität des Kühlmediums spielt da eine Rolle (und die ist wiederum temperaturabhängig). Grundsätzlich ist aber die Drehzahl nicht die Stellgröße die es einzustellen gilt, sondern die Spannung mit der die Pumpe noch zuverlässig anläuft (am Aquaero dank Startboost nicht ganz so wichtig) und natürlich die Geräuschkulisse im Bezug zum erreichten Durchfluss in deinem Kreislauf. Da das beides Punkte sind die auf dein persönliches Gehör und deine Zielsetzung sowie auf dein individuelles Setup ankommen, kann man da eh keine Pauschalaussagen machen .

*Edit:* Drehzahl und Durchfluss stehen jedenfalls nicht in einem direkten Zusammenhang, falls du das geglaubt hast . Auch ohne jeglichen Durchfluss dreht die Pumpe annähernd mit der eingestellten Drehzahl. Kreiselpumpen sind keine Verdrängerpumpen. Auch die Lautstärke kann man nicht eindeutig an der Drehzahl festmachen (nur dass der Schalldruckpegel tendenziell sinkt wenn man die Drehzahl reduziert). Aber da spielt auch der verwendete Pumpendeckel eine maßgebliche Rolle und das akustische Spektrum wird je nach Gehör unterschiedlich wahrgenommen (besonders die hohen Frequenzen die bei den DDCs zum typischen Brummen hinzu kommen). Deshalb wird gerade die DDC Pumpe auch unabhängig von der Drehzahl sehr individuell und unterschiedlich beurteilt was die Geräuschkulisse angeht die sie hervorruft. Hinzu kommt noch die Qualität der Entkopplung in Richtung Gehäuse (z. B. ein Shoggy-Sandwich oder andere Methoden) und auch in Richtung Vor- und Rücklauf (Dämpfung der Schläuche). 
Kurzum: Teste es am besten einfach aus. Drossel die Drehzahl bis dir die Geräuschkulisse zusagt, und überprüfe dann ob dir der damit erreichte Durchfluss für deinen Geschmack noch reicht. Auch da gibt es bekanntlich keine festen Grenzwerte, aber etwas im Bereich von 50-60l/h ist für üblichen Kreisläufe eine bewährte Zielgröße. Unter 30l/h sollte man nur gehen wenn man weiß was man tut und seine Wakü im Griff hat. Volumenströme über 60l/h sind in der Regel Spielerei und bringen außer mehr Pumpenlärm und mehr Pumpenabwärme zumindest mit einigermaßen brauchbaren Kühlern nichts Nennenswertes (meist auch nichts Messbares) in Sachen Kühlleistung.


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Dämpfung der Schläuche"

Wie stellt man das am besten an, vorallem wenn man Acryl nutzt?  An der pumpe vielleicht PETG nehmen? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (20. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Pumpe erzeugt immer strukturelle Schwingungen, die steife Materialien wie z.B. PETG, Acryl wunderbar aufnehmen und weiterleiten. Weiche Materialien wie z.B. Schläuche können diese Energie in Verformungsenergie umwandeln und so die Schwingungen kompensieren/dämpfen. 
Wenn Deine Pumpe nun relativ starr durch Acryl irgendwo auch wieder mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist kann es durchaus sein, dass dein Gehäuse aufgrund der durch die starren Leitungen übertragenen Schwingungen anfängt selbst zu schwingen und laut/hörbar wird. 
Gibt 2 Möglichkeitem dem zu begegnen: Leitungen dämpfen z.B. durch den teilweisen Einsatz von Schläuchen (Norprene o.A.) direkt an der Pumpe um zumindest eine gewisse Dämpfung zu erzielen oder eben darauf achten, dass deine Acryltubes keine Möglichkeit haben die Schwingungen ans Gehäuse bzw. andere Komponenten, die schwingen können "abzugeben" z.B. durch gedämpfte Fixpunkte oder oder oder...


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja doof.  Jetzt habe ich meine Entkopplung der pumpe schon aufs Maximum ausgefeilt aber Acryl Rohre zu gpu block (etwa 15cm 2x90grad gebogen am Ende) und ein mal PETG zum Radiator,  dieser ist mit 3mm schaumstoff spacer an der Front fest.  Schlauch einbauen geht aus ästhetischen Gründen eigentlich nicht... Aber die hardtube fittinge haben ja auch oringe, vllt. Reicht das ja ?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht?
> Mein MPS 200 hat andere Ergebnisse als meine Aquastream Ultimate, aber da hängt der Sensor auch an einer anderen Stelle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Das hilft mir leider nicht weiter. Inzwischen hat sich aber Shoggy bei mir gemeldet. Ich habe den mps flow 100 in Betracht gezogen, weil er neben weiteren Anschlussmöglichkeiten an der Oberseite einen integrierten Durchfluss- und Temperatursensor besitzt und sowohl die Stromversorgung als auch der Datenaustausch an die Aquasuite über die USB-Verbindung ans Mainboard stattfindet. Also kompakt und ohne viel Kabelsalat die Werte ermittelt werden können. Außerdem ist der mps flow 100 der einzige Sensor von Aquacomputer, der auch den Bereich 20-40 l/h abdeckt. 
Dass hier der integrierte Temperatursensor wie bei den Aquastream Pumpen ca. 2-3°C gegenüber einem externen Sensor daneben liegt, weil der integrierte Sensor keinen Wasserkontakt hat, wäre noch verschmerzbar gewesen. Aber die mps flow sind auf die Flüssigkeiten dest. Wasser und Double Protect Ultra kalibriert, d.h. wenn ich andere Kühlmittel einsetze (in meinem Fall G48) sollte ich nach Shoggy den Durchflusssensor manuell kalibrieren. Bedeutet Auslitern: Kreislauf an zwei Stellen öffnen, jeweils für die Pumpenstufen 1-5 eine abgemessene Kühlmittelmenge durch den Kreislauf von einem Eimer in einen anderen Eimer pumpen, Zeit stoppen, Messwerte aus Aquasuite ablesen und abschließende Werte berechnen. Kurz gesagt besteht einen hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich irgendeinen Murks messe und nicht die Möglichkeit besitze, die 5 Messwerte eines Durchlaufes auf ihre Genauigkeit hin zu überprüfen.
Also bin doch wieder beim high flow USB gelandet, bei dem der Durchfluss wie beim normalen high flow zuverlässig und unabhängig vom Kühlmittel ermittelt wird, dafür ein interner Temperatursensor fehlt, allerdings wie beim mps flow die temp, usb, alarm und aquabus Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. Folglich brauche ich für eine kompakte Temperatur- und Durchflussmessung lediglich einen externen Tempsensor mit Innen- und Außengewinde  direkt in den high flow einzusetzen und die Daten werden über die eine USB-Verbindung ans Mainboard und die Aquasuite weitergeleitet. Dadurch fehlt mir zwar der interessante Messbereich von 20-40 l/h, aber ich hätte sowieso nie die Gewissheit gehabt, ob die durch das Auslittern duchgeführte Kalibrierung auch genau gewesen wäre.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab den MPS 200 und habe diesen noch konfiguriert, für Schlauch Durchmesser 10/8. 
Dadurch kann ich von 1l/h bis 200l/h messen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (21. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von euch schon diese Pumpe verbaut?

EK-SPC Series - Standalone Pumps - Pumps  – EK Webshop

Konnte eigentlich nur Positives im Netz finden und habe die jetzt mal bestellt .


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon diese Pumpe verbaut?
> 
> EK-SPC Series - Standalone Pumps - Pumps  – EK Webshop
> 
> Konnte eigentlich nur Positives im Netz finden und habe die jetzt mal bestellt .


Dann Berichte mal!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon diese Pumpe verbaut?
> 
> EK-SPC Series - Standalone Pumps - Pumps  – EK Webshop
> 
> Konnte eigentlich nur Positives im Netz finden und habe die jetzt mal bestellt .



PCGH hat in der 09/2016 das EK Water Blocks EK-KIT S240              mit der SCP PWM Pumpe getestet. Sie ist über ihren Drehzahlbereich so leise wie eine D5, hat aber eine geringere Pumpleistung.

Einen ausführlichen Test gibt es auf thermalbench: EK-XTOP SPC-60 (inc. Pump)


http://i.imgur.com/CMaQGfL.jpg


----------



## -H1N1- (21. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh Mann ich Depp , jetzt habe ich die Pumpe ohne AGB bestellt. 

Welcher passt da eigentlich drauf?


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In Zeiten des Internethandels ja kein Problem mehr....

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oozy (22. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

VJoeMax: vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Habe nochmals eine kurze Frage: auf luftgekühlten Systemen (Home Server, Media Center, ...) verwende ich seit längerer Zei versch. Linux Distros, möchte nun aber auch auf dem Haupt PC eine Linuxdistro installieren. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Aquaero 5 LT? Ich möchte das Ding nicht steuern, keine Einstellungen ändern oder dergleiches, ich möchte nur, dass das Ding auch unter Linux läuft (Pumpe und Lüfter). Geht das problemlos?


----------



## Nachty (22. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie soll das gehn wenn du da nichts einstellst läuft da nichts


----------



## KillercornyX (22. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Läuft die Aquaero nicht autonom? Sollte kein Problem sein, nur die aquasuite läuft halt nicht. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Nachty (22. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch aber einstellen musst man natürlich vorher^^


----------



## Oozy (22. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, war demfall zu wenig klar formuliert. Auf dem Haupt PC rennt Windows 10, möchte aber parallel, d.h auf einer separaten SSD eine Linux Distro laufen lassen. Eingestellt ist alles schon von Windows aus.

Aquaero 5 LT läuft also autonom unter jedem OS, wenn vorher auf Windows die Aquasuite eingestellt wurde?


----------



## nikon87 (22. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Aquaero 5 LT läuft also autonom unter jedem OS, wenn vorher auf Windows die Aquasuite eingestellt wurde?


Die Konfiguration wird auf dem Aquaero selbst gespeichert und bleibt somit erhalten, ja.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> EK-SPC Series - Standalone Pumps - Pumps  – EK Webshop
> 
> Konnte eigentlich nur Positives im Netz finden und habe die jetzt mal bestellt .



Leider ohne AGB......Bevor ich die jetzt zurück schicke, kann mir jemand sagen welcher AGB da drauf passt?


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von EK gibt es dazu keine Info. Dass alle Deckel und AGB für die DDC auch auf die SPC passen wäre meine Vermutung, wenn ich die Infos zur SPC auf der EK Seite berücksichtige. Das EK Uni Pump Bracket der DDC passt auch zur SPC. Die Deckel oder AGB Befestigung über die Standfüße ist auch identisch zur DDC. Andererseits passt nach EK das DDC Heatsink Housing nicht zur SPC. Entweder du bestellst also einen DDC Deckel/Aufsatz-AGB und probierst es aus, oder du gehst gleich auf den EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (incl. pump + AGB). Weitere Möglichkeit: EK eine E-Mail schreiben.


----------



## IssaP (23. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Lesen von PCGH/Luxx ist mir gerade was zum Thema aufgefallen: laut dieser Aussage hier sind DDC und SPC nicht kompatibel: [User-Review] Alphacool Eisbaer 360 vs. Eisbaer 240 Review - Seite 3
Das bedeutet deine einzige Möglichkeit wäre bei EK nachzufragen den AGB für die SPC separat zu bekommen (oder die Pumpe direkt zurückzuschicken und dann die mit AGB zu bestellen).


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die Aquaremote eigentlich wirklich so miserabel oder hab ich nen defektes Modell erwischt?


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du benutzt das Ding wirklich? xD
Ist hat nur IR und kein Funk.
Was ist denn dein Problem?


----------



## brooker (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage: kann einer ein preiswertes Gewinde-Schneidset für G1/4 Inengewinde empfehlen oder hat jemand ne Idee wer mir 4 Gewinde fürn kleinen Obolus schneiden könnte. Hab da so ein kleines Projekt am Laufen 

Danke.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nur vier Gewinde schneiden willst, würde ich dir das hier empfehlen: Völkel Gewindebohrer doppelseitig G1/4"  (im verlinkten Shop derzeit sogar ohne Versandkosten und sehr günstig - meiner war teurer)
Damit sparst du dir das Windeisen und die Dinger sind qualitativ recht ordentlich. Benutze ich meistens, um beschädigte Gewinde nachzuarbeiten, aber man kann damit auch problemlos welche schneiden. 
Als Kernlochbohrer müsste man eigentlich einen 11,8mm Bohrer nehmen, aber mit einem 12mm Bohrer trägt das Gewinde immer noch gut.


----------



## KillercornyX (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich solltest du das selbst hinbekommen, Gewinde Schneid-Sets gibt ja in jedem gut sortiertem Baumark oder auch beim großen A oder in der Bucht. 
Du musst nur noch rausfinden welcher Norm das entspricht, also Steigung des Gewindes usw.   siehe Das "zollige" Rohr


----------



## VJoe2max (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein guter G1/4" Maschinengewindebohrer mit Spiralnut kostet Minimum 40-50€, aber das lohnt sich für vier Gewinde nicht. Zumindest bei maschinellen Arbeiten würde ich darauf nicht verzichten wollen. 
Das von mir verlinkte Billig-Tool nebst einem geschliffenem 12mm Bohrer (keine gerollten -die sind für alles Mist) ist für Gelegenheitsbastler aber völlig ausreichend - und wie gesagt auch zum Nachschneiden vermackter Gewinde .


----------



## VJoe2max (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Satz von AT ist trotzdem wesentlich teurer als das Völkel-Teil (zumindest so lange man dieses so günstig bekommt). Zudem kann man bei Letzterem auch noch auf ein Windweisen verzichten, falls man keins hat . Das ist imho allgemein auch für weniger gut ausgerüstete Wakü-Bastler ein ganz praktisches Tool.
*
Edit:* Ups - hatte deine Ergänzung im vorletzten Posting nicht gesehen. Wobei man die schon auch gerade angesetzt kriegt, wenn man einen vernünftigen Inbusschlüssel mit T-Griff verwendet. Der Innensechskant ist ja durchgängig, so dass man eine gute Führung hat.


----------



## brooker (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wow, das gimg fix!  Vielen Dank.  Bestellung ist ausgelöst! Das Schneiden kann beginnen.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Völkel-Teil bringt den Vorschneider ja ebenfalls mit . Hätte da jetzt auch für Anfänger keine großen Bedenken. 
Ein 4mm Inbuschlüssel mit T-Griff schadet aber nicht, um damit genauso gut wie mit einem normalen Gewindeschneidsatz arbeiten zu können. 
Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber natürlich zu, dass es sinnvoll ist Gewindeschneider da zu haben - am besten einen kompletten metrischen Satz und im Wakü-Bereich natürlich auch noch einen für G1/4".

@brooker: Falls du noch einen Bohrer zum herstellen des Kernlochs kaufen musst und  nicht auf einen teuren 11,8mm Bohrer setzen, sondern mit einem 12mm  Bohrer arbeiten willst, achte bitte darauf einen geschliffenen und  keinen gerollten zu nehmen. Letztere sind fast nie wirklich gerade, was  zu einem größeren Lochdurchmesser führt. Ein 12mm Kernloch ist für  G1/4" ohnehin schon groß, auch wenn´s noch reicht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Du benutzt das Ding wirklich? xD
> Ist hat nur IR und kein Funk.
> Was ist denn dein Problem?


Ich hab halt mittlerweile ein Aquaduct neben dem Fernseher stehen, da macht es theoretisch schon Sinn.
Aber z.B. das "Mauspad" bekomme ich maximal dazu die Maus extrem langsam nach oben zu schieben und die Buchstaben werden auch nicht zuverlässig übertragen, auch wenn ich direkt Ziele. Ich hab sonst noch eine FB von Hama mit ähnlichem Konzept aber ohne komplette Tastatur und da geht es (ebenfalls per IR, aber mit eigenem Empfänger, nicht über das AD) eigentlich prima.


----------



## brooker (24. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ VJoe2max: danke für diesen Hinweis: sprich, ich nehme was preiswertes mit 10,5mm und fahre dann gut?


----------



## Narbennarr (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage bzgl Sensor für Wassertemperatur. Die Teile von aquacomputer etc wie das hier:
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2293 sind ja im endeffekt nix anderes als eine Anschluss wo ein 08/15 Foliensensor drangeklemmt ist. Von diese Folienteilen hab ich zig hier. Könnte ich die nicht einfach mit Tesa an eine Anschluss kleben und hätte grob das gleiche Ergebnis?


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@brooker: Nein, mit 10,5mm kannst du nichts anfangen (auch mit 11,5mm nicht). Ein preiswerter aber geschliffener 12mm Bohrer wäre die richtige Wahl, denn einen 11,8mm Bohrer, wie man ihn eigentlich für G1/4"-Gewinde bräuchte, wirst du a) in keinem Baumarkt finden und b) sind solche unüblichen Größen verhältnismäßig teuer.

*Edit:*
@Narbennarr: Ja, das ist kein Problem. Je dicker die Tesaband-Schicht, desto besser ist der Sensor gegenüber der Umgebungstemperatur isoliert und desto näher kommt das Ergebnis der Wassertemperatur. Natürlich kann man das auch bisschen professioneller als mit Tesaband manchen, aber zu Not funktioniert das schon. Achte nur drauf, dass das Halbleiterplättchen an der Spitze des Sensors direkt am Metall anliegt, wenn du den Sensor aufwickelst. Ein winziges Pünktchen WLP kann da ebenfalls helfen. Außerdem solltest du das Tesaband sehr straff drum wickeln, damit der Sensor etwas angepresst wird. Gewebeband eignet sich da wohl am ehesten und isoliert auch besser. Je dünnwandiger der Anschluss außerdem an der Stelle ist, an der der Sensorkopf zum liegen kommt, desto schneller reagiert der Sensor auf Temperaturänderungen des Wassers. 

Im Eigenbau-Verfahren kann man sich im Übrigen auch präzise DS18B20 Tempsensoren mit eigener Kompensationskurve bauen, die deutlich genauer als 10kΩ Folien-NTCs sind. Allerdings kommt man da um´s Löten  nicht herum (sowohl am Sensor wie auch am Anschluss) und man kann sie auch nicht per Aquaero auslesen. Der Aquabus ist zwar ein I²C Bus, aber man kann ihn beim Aquaero nicht frei programmieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. Mir geht es einfach nur ganz grob um die Wassertemp nach der ich die Lüfter regeln möchte. Ob die jetzt +-5 Grad hat, ist mir schnuppe  Die CPU Temp ist mir einfach zu sprunghaft. Die genaugkeit des AC-Sensors hat mir immer gereicht, bei dem ist mir aber das Gewinde total zerfressen (selber schuld). Ich finde den aber einfach etwas teuer, dafür das es nur ein Anschluss mit nur eingeklemmten Foliensensor ist. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich den Testweise mal an einen Echtglas AGB geklebt und sogar da den Eindruck, dass es recht passable Funktioniert.

Gewebeband hab ich sogar da und mein MB hat einen Sensor anschluss


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür reicht so ein Eigenbau-Konstrukt. Für flinke Regelung sollte wie gesagt eine Stelle gewählt werden die möglichst dünnwandig ist und wenig Wärmewiderstand bietet. Ein Metallteil was vorzugsweise aus Kupfer, oder wenigstens aus Messing besteht wäre sinnvoll. Neben dünnwandingen Anschlüssen oder Muffen, eigenet sich dafür auch die Sammel- oder Umlenkkammer des Radiators. Allerdings ist es an Letzteren schwerer den Sensor vernünftig anzupressen. Dafür ist das Metall dort dünn und hat i. d. R. eine hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit. 
Wenig Wärmewiderstand und ist z. B. auch an der Röhre eines Echtglas AB nicht gegeben. Entsprechend träge wäre das Signal und die Umgebungstemperatur hätte je nach Isolierung verhältnismäßig viel Einfluss.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Thema Sensoren: gibt's eine Möglichkeit Temperatur Sensoren für die aquasuite einzubinden ohne das über eine Aquaero zu tun? 
Also direkt per USB anschließen und z.B. per Open Hardware Monitor anzeigen zu lassen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Narbennarr (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dafür reicht so ein Eigenbau-Konstrukt. Für flinke Regelung sollte wie gesagt eine Stelle gewählt werden die möglichst dünnwandig ist und wenig Wärmewiderstand bietet. Ein Metallteil was vorzugsweise aus Kupfer, oder wenigstens aus Messing besteht wäre sinnvoll. Neben dünnwandingen Anschlüssen oder Muffen, eigenet sich dafür auch die Sammel- oder Umlenkkammer des Radiators. Allerdings ist es an Letzteren schwerer den Sensor vernünftig anzupressen. Dafür ist das Metall dort dünn und hat i. d. R. eine hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit.
> Wenig Wärmewiderstand und ist z. B. auch an der Röhre eines Echtglas AB nicht gegeben. Entsprechend träge wäre das Signal und die Umgebungstemperatur hätte je nach Isolierung verhältnismäßig viel Einfluss.



Wäre ein Winkel nicht eine gute Stelle?
Alphacool HF 13/10 Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black | Anschlusse 13/10 | Anschlusse | Shop | Alphacool dort wo das Logo ist? Da ist ja keiner störende Überwurfmutter


----------



## Narbennarr (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sensoren: gibt's eine Möglichkeit Temperatur Sensoren für die aquasuite einzubinden ohne das über eine Aquaero zu tun?
> Also direkt per USB anschließen und z.B. per Open Hardware Monitor anzeigen zu lassen.
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)



Wenn dein MB einen Anschluss hat auf jeden Fall

 -Sry doppelpost -


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir auch schleierhaft warum aquacomputer diese Lücke immer noch nicht geschlossen hat. Insbesondere weil man ja schon ein Bussystem implementiert hat, mit dem es eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem wäre digitale kennlinienkompensierte Sensoren auszulesen. Aber man hat sich bei aquacomputer ja auch immer noch nicht vom AE5 getrennt, obwohl der in fast jeder Hinsicht bessere Nachfolger ja schon lange da ist. Da es keinen echten Konkurrenzdruck gibt, scheint man es wohl auch nicht für nötig zu halten wenigstens solche einfachen Verbesserungen wie digitale Tempsensoren nachzulegen. Müsste imho ja nicht mal direkt im AE integriert sein, aber wenigstens ein entsprechendes Erweiterungsmodul wäre schon wünschenswert. 

Der T-Ban war ein klasse Geräte und taugte durch die digitalen Sensoren sogar als Messgerät für richtige Tests, die den Namen auch verdienten, weil die Ergebnisse nicht in der Messungenauigkeit untergingen. Man konnte dank Bus-System auch mehr als zwei digitale Tempsensoren daran betreiben und es gab mit dem Sensor-Hub sogar noch ein Erweiterungsmodul für weitere NTC-Sensoren für weniger relevante Temps und für weitere DFM. Zum Glück hab ich noch einen T-Balancer BigNG samt Sensor-Hub. Nur softwaremäßig ist man da halt bisschen eingeschränkt. Unter Win-XP läuft er aber nach wie vor bestens. Hab ihn allerdings aktuell nicht verbaut. 
Aktuell bleibt einem nur ein Arduino o. Ä. wenn man z. B. DS18B20 Sensoren für vernünftige Temperaturmessungen auslesen will (oder ne WPS aber die sind inzwischen noch viel seltener und nicht für PCs gedacht).


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand was das für braune Verfärbungen im Eisbecher AGB sind? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Breyten (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht Algenbildung. Benutzste nur destilliertes Wasser?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Breyten schrieb:


> Vielleicht Algenbildung. Benutzste nur destilliertes Wasser?


Ja ohne Zusätze. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Breyten (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Ja ohne Zusätze.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Es wäre besser, wenn du noch Zusätze bestellst. Ansonsten haste mit Algen ständig ein Problem.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok.  Und was für welche? Was ich grade gesehn hab is das das Wasser im AGB extrem sprudelt plötzlich.  War vorher nicht so und ich hab grad nur denn AGB greinigt. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> So wie dein Sys ausschaut, würde ich es komplett und gründlich reinigen.
> Vor allen den CPU-Kühler, könnte mir vorstellen, daß der zugesetzt ist.
> ...


Tygon Norpren

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der T-Ban war ein klasse Geräte und taugte durch die digitalen Sensoren sogar als Messgerät für richtige Tests, die den Namen auch verdienten, weil die Ergebnisse nicht in der Messungenauigkeit untergingen. Man konnte dank Bus-System auch mehr als zwei digitale Tempsensoren daran betreiben und es gab mit dem Sensor-Hub sogar noch ein Erweiterungsmodul für weitere NTC-Sensoren für weniger relevante Temps und für weitere DFM. Zum Glück hab ich noch einen T-Balancer BigNG samt Sensor-Hub. Nur softwaremäßig ist man da halt bisschen eingeschränkt.



Mit dem offiziell glaubich für Vista freigegebenen SW-Satz läuft er bei mir auch unter Windows 10 noch. Die SW ist zwar nicht so schön wie die von AC, aber jetzt wo ich den direkten Vergleich habe kann ich nicht wirklich sagen dass beim TB was gefehlt hat.

Auch Ne sehr schöne Idee die man leider nie aus der Alpha gebracht hat: Der T-Ban Server. Damit wird die Steuerung im Netzwerk verfügbar. Zusammen mit Smartphone Apps könnte man da schöne Spielereien machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß schon, dass das prinzipiell noch läuft (auch mit Win7) . Wenn ich Win10 verwenden würde, hätte ich aber andere Probleme als die T-Ban Software . 
Nichts desto trotz gibt´s halt auch schon lange kein Support mehr und leider wurde der Quellcode meines Wissens auch nie offengelegt. Ansonsten hätte sich vllt. mal jemand erbarmt die Software ein wenig zu modernisieren und vllt. auch den ein oder andern Bug zu beheben. Aber es stimmt schon - der T-Balancer BigNG war wirklich eine vollständige Steuerung, die es damals mit dem Aquero locker aufnehmen konnte und dieses eben in manchen Punkten, wie z. B. den digitalen Tempsensoren auch noch übertrumpfen konnte. Das mit dem T-Ban Server wäre auch nett gewesen, aber irgendwie war da recht schnell der Ofen aus, was die Weiterentwicklung anging.

An die Aquasuite kommt die alte T-Ban Software jedenfalls nicht ansatzweise ran. Von daher wäre es imho sehr wünschenswert, wenn man das was der T-Ban damals bezüglich Tempsensoren konnte einfach beim AE6 nachrüsten würde (entweder per Software-Update oder als  Modul). Passende Wassertemp-Sensoren von AC, so wie es Liquid-Chilling vorgeschlagen hat, wären auch toll. Dann könnte man sich die Bastelei sparen. Die Sensoren des T-Ban waren diesbezüglich auch nicht ideal, weil die Bauform etwas ungünstig war. Auch die musste man etwas anpassen, wenn man Wassertemps damit messen wollte...


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (26. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Könnte ich die nicht einfach mit Tesa an eine Anschluss kleben und hätte grob das gleiche Ergebnis?


Ich hab auch einen Foliensensor an eines meiner Kupferrohre geklebt. Hab damals die Temperatur mit der eines Thermometers im AGB verglichen und die Trägheit des Sensors bei Temperaturveränderungen war bei mir zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## KillercornyX (26. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn dein MB einen Anschluss hat auf jeden Fall
> 
> -Sry doppelpost -



Tja, genau sowas haben ja die wenigsten. Daher auch die Frage nach USB...


----------



## jimmy9086 (26. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,
hab heute mein 1080 FTW Block von EK bekommen und als ich in den AGB sah, war ich schockiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom CPU-Block bekomm ich das Zeug ned mal runter.
Hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Schimmer, woher das Zeug kommt.
Wakü ist komplett neu und seit gerade mal 3,5Wochen in Betrieb.
Könnte es Weichmacher vom Schlauch sein? Hab nämlich vorerst einen günstigen (Masterkleer) genommen und der ohne Weichmacher ist auch schon unterwegs, aber kann das echt sein?
Die Ablagerung war sehr weich und man konnte es fast kneten. Wie Gummi...
MoRa wurde auch vor dem Einbau gespült.
Wasser war das Aquatuning AT-Protect Clear.
Was meint ihr?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (27. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Frage: vor dem Einbinden des GPU-Blocks war alles gut. Nach Einbau und Inbetriebnahme hast Du Auffälligkeiten im AGB festgestellt? War es so?


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... Frage: vor dem Einbinden des GPU-Blocks war alles gut. Nach Einbau und Inbetriebnahme hast Du Auffälligkeiten im AGB festgestellt? War es so?


Moin,
nein, vor 3,5 Wochen nur CPU unter Wasser gesetzt und gestern als der Block für die Graka kam (und es einbauen wollte), sah ich die Auffälligkeiten. Die Auffälligkeiten war in den ersten 7 Tagen nicht zu sehen. Seitdem auch nicht sooo genau unter den Tisch gesehen ^^
Also erst gestern als ich den GPU-Block einbauen wollte, entdeckt.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für mich sieht das schon nach auspespülten Weichmachern auch, wenn auch echt krass. Mal wieder ein Negativbericht zum Masterkleer Schlauch, echt übel. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy9086 (27. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier gehts weiter...
Ablagerungen nach 25Tagen. Weichmacher??


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So leute, habt ihr noch ein Plan, wie ich die Rohre verlegen kann. 
Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. 
Problem ist das der biegeradius ist 25 mm. 
Habe daher kein plan mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (27. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von der graka links Richtung ram , etwas hoch wieder runter und dann in die CPU ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau wie der biegeschlauch von Monsoon, ist viel zu klein. Durchmesser 8.9 mm. 
Gibt es welche die 9.8 oder größer sind. Biegen ist extrem schwer ist dem Teil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt 10 mal Nanoxia 90° Winkel  bestellt. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute!

Habe soeben meine Aquacomputer Bestellung empfangen,  unteranderem die Temperatursensoren mit innen u. außengewinde.

Leider habe ich einen schlecht zusammengebauten senor vorgefunden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Widerstand ist auch um etwa 0.7 kOhm verschieden von dem vermeintlich heilen. 10,2kOhm zu 9,5kOhm.
Auch bei den einfachen Temperatursensoren mit dem offen liegenden Foliensensor gibt es Unterschiede von 0,3kOhm.

Ist dies später in der Software (Aquasuite) nach zu kalibrieren, sodass alle gleiche Temperaturen anzeigen? Natürlich wenn auch alle Sensoren derselben Temperatur ausgesetzt sind?

Oder sollte ich mir für den 9,5er Sensor ein Ersatz zukommen lassen?

Danke!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (28. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich denke gerade bei einer Marke wie Aquacomputer sollte so etwas eigentlich nicht vorkommen...
Von daher würde ich schon Ersatz fordern, gerade weil es auch aussieht, als wäre der temperaturabhängige Widerstand großteils außerhalb und würde damit eher die Luft- als die Wassertemperatur messen..

Was die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Aquasuite angeht kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich mich damit noch nicht wirklich viel beschäftigt habe :/


----------



## nikon87 (29. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Ist dies später in der Software (Aquasuite) nach zu kalibrieren, sodass alle gleiche Temperaturen anzeigen? Natürlich wenn auch alle Sensoren derselben Temperatur ausgesetzt sind?


Es ist in der Aquasuite möglich ein Temperatur-Offset bei den Sensoren einzustellen, ja. Sogar auf ein hundertstel Grad genau, habe ich gerade mal getestet.


----------



## jamesblond23 (29. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein offset,  würde aber nur die Temperatur bei 25*C z.b. Auf ein Level bringen. Aber wenn die Temperatur steigt auf 50*C z.b., dann würde bestimmt wieder eine Differenz entstehen, da ja der Widerstand nicht liniar abnimmt /zunimmt oder?

Aber die Offset Einstellung ist für jeden Sensor seperat einstellbar? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikon87 (29. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag mich um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr solche Sachen...aber ich denke du hast da wohl Recht. 
Die Einstellung ist für jeden Sensor separat einstellbar, ja.

Edit: In einem Kreislauf sollte der Temperaturunterschied aber doch sowieso nicht sehr groß ausfallen? Also bei mir sind das so um die 5° Unterschied zwischen "Wasser-vor-den-Radis" und "Wasser-nach-den-Radis" wenn alles aufgewärmt ist. Ich denke in dem Bereich - lassen wir es 10° sein - ist die Abweichung verschwindend gering.


----------



## jamesblond23 (29. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das die Temps vor und hinter dem radi im Wasserkreislauf nur gering unterschiedlich sind ist soweit korrekt, ich wollte jedoch auch zwei lufttemperatur Sensoren haben, da wird die ansaugluft ja hoffentlich meist bei 22 Grad bleiben.  

Ich hab dem Support von AC jetzt geschrieben,  dachte einer von euch der auch gerade online ist weiß es ganz genau,  aber danke @nikon87!

Ich lasse wohl nur den verbogenen Sensor tauschen. Nicht das der irgendwann mal sn der knickstelle flöten geht. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (29. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nikon87: 5K Wassertemperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf sind schon sehr viel! Deutet auf sehr viel Heizleistung oder wenig Durchfluss hin - oder eine Kombination aus beidem. Der(die) Radi(s) spielt(en) in der Beziehung keine Rolle. Wenn man 10K Temperaturdifferenz im Wasser hätte würde ich in jedem Fall darüber nachdenken den Durchfluss zu verdoppeln, denn in dem Fall würde sonst die Reihenfolge Komponenten ausnahmsweise tatsächlich etwas ausmachen.
Üblich sind ca. 3-4K maximale Temperaturdifferenz des Wassers  im Kreislauf (mit CPU und einer aktuellen Graka aus dem Mainstream bis ins untere HighEnd Segment) unter Vollast bei Durchflüssen im Bereich von 50l/h bis 100l/h - je nach Heizleistung etwas mehr oder weniger. Im Idle und unter schwacher Last (surfen, Office, alte Spiele etc.) liegen die Temperaturdifferenzen meistens innerhalb der absoluten Messungenauigkeit der üblichen 10kΩ NTC Tempsensoren.

@jamesblond23: Die 10kΩ NTC-Sensoren sind am Aquaero o. Ä. nicht tauglich für exakte Temperaturmessungen bei denen man auch hinterm Komma noch eine vernünftige Aussagekraft haben will, wenn über größere Temperaturbereiche hinweg gemessen werden soll. Den Grund dafür hast du schon richtig erkannt . Du kannst zwar zwei Sensoren für eine Referenz-Temperatur per Offset korrigieren, aber durch ihre nichtlineare Kennlinie werden die Werte wieder auseinander gehen je weiter sich die aktuell gemessene Temperatur vom dieser Referenz-Temperatur unterscheidet. Das gilt natürlich nicht für alle Sensorpaare, weil es an der Streuung der Kennlinien liegt, aber in der Regel wird es so sein. Da man nicht weiß wie weit die Kennlinien zweier Sensoren voneinander abweichen, auch wenn man sie an einem Referenzpunkt abgeglichen hat, muss man mit verhältnismäßig hohen Messunsicherheiten rechnen je weiter sich die tatsächliche Temperatur von dieser Referenz-Temperatur unterscheidet. Um das zu vermeiden müsste man jeden Sensor einer sog. Mehrpunkt-Kalibrierung gegen ein geeichtes Thermometer unterziehen und für jeden Sensor dessen gesamte Kennlinie hinterlegen. Dann könnte man auch bei 10kΩ NTCs mit einer besseren Absolutgenauigkeit als ca. ±1K auch über größere Temperaturbereiche hinweg messen. 

Da das aber sehr aufwändig und unkomfortabel ist (man könnte Sensoren nicht mehr einfach tauschen, ohne die hinterlegte Kennlinie zu korrigieren) und weil es auch softwaremäßig nirgends vorgesehen ist, wäre es an der Zeit, dass man endlich mal von den ollen 10kΩ NTCs weg kommt. Es gibt bedeutend genauere kennlinienkompensierte digitale Tempsensoren für solche Zwecke, die sich angesichts von Auslesegeräten wie dem Aqauero, welches ja sogar über ein I²C-Bussystem verfügt, leicht verwenden lassen würden. An der Stelle von Aquacomputer würde ich mir überlegen, ob man nicht z. B. den alten legacy Aquabus-"low", der für die neuen Geräte eh nicht mehr genutzt wird, als Eingang für eine nahezu beliebig lange Daisycahin aus DS18B20 Tempsensoren nutzen könnte und letztere z. B. in G1/4"-Durchgangs-Adaptern oder G1/4"-Stopfensonden anbieten sollte.
Leider hört man in der Richtung nichts von aquacomputer. Die wären auf jeden Fall die Richtigen für so was, denn was Wakü-Überwachung angeht, ist aquacomputer nach wie vor unangefochten an der Spitze. Normalweise würde ich erwarten, dass man diese Position verteidigt, indem man z. B. bessere Tempsensoren liefert und sich so weiter von der Masse abhebt.

Um allerdings nur zwei Luft- oder Wassertemperatursensoren zu betreiben, die voraussichtlich eh nie mehr als ein paar Grad unterschiedliche Luft- oder Wassertemperaturen sehen werden, reichen in der Regel auch per Offset an einem Punkt korrigierte 10kΩ NTCs aus, um relativ geringe Deltas noch einigermaßen passabel feststellen zu können. Je weiter sich die Temperaturen allerdings vom Kalibrierpunkt entfernen, desto größer wird die Messungenauigkeit. 

Einen Sensor der bei 25°C um 500Ω vom Sollwert abweicht würde ich auch austauschen, wenn er nicht derart falsch montiert wäre. Aber speziell der Tempsensor, bei dem der Fühler aus der Isolierung hängt würde ich in jeden Fall zurückgehen lassen. Das geht echt gar nicht!


----------



## brooker (29. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max: das Gewinde-Schneidset ist da. Perfekt! Danke für den Tip


----------



## KillercornyX (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So langsam bekomme ich Lust auf Hardtubing. 
Hab grad endlich mal einen Lieferanten gefunden der die Nanoxia LED Fittings anbietet: Nanoxia LED Fitting | Geizhals Deutschland
Erstaunlicherweise gibts da bis jetzt nur einen einzigen Anbieter. Ich glaub Monsoon hatte auch ähnliche im Angebot, aber auch die hatte ich bisher nicht finden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (es gibt noch mehr Farben: Weiß, Orange, UV)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann gleich mal so an alle Hardtuber ein paar Fragen:



Was ist besser: PETG oder Acryl? (Eins war glaub temperaturbeständiger) 
Gibt es große Unterschiede bei den Herstellern der Rohre? 
Was muss man an Geld einplanen? (Biege Zubehör, Röhren, Fittings) 
Welches Zubehör ist sinnvoll um gute Biegungen zu bekommen? 
Was sind die häufigsten Fehler die man machen kann? (Und wie vermeidet man solche..)
Welcher Durchmesser ist am verbreitetsten und hat entsprechend Auswahl? 16/13 - 16/10 oder kleiner? 

Ich selbst schätz mich als recht geschickt ein und lerne schnell dazu. Meine Schlauch-Wakü war jetzt nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung für mich. Klar, ein paar kleine Fehler in der Verschlauchung habe ich auch gemacht, und diese dann korrigiert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nanoxia bietet sogar 12/10 an, damit sind sogar Kupferrohr oder verchromt möglich. Gibt es im baumarkt. 

Mit Werkzeug kann ich weniger Helfen, da auch erst seit eine Woche dabei. 
Was ich aber zu 100% weiß, der biegeschlauch von Monsoon mandrel kit ist zu klein. 
Je größer er ist, desto besser sieht es aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Antwort!  Der geknickte Sensor geht zurück,  die anderen sind mir dann wohl oder übel genau genug. 

Dankeschön!



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermaltake Announces Pacific RGB LED Equipped Hard Tube Fittings - Modders-Inc

Thermaltake wird auch bald Hardtube-Fittings sogar mit RGB-LEDs anbieten. Was fürn geiler Overkill


----------



## Rousi (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na bei TT bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lang es dauert bis die ersten Leaks durchsickern...


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Na bei TT bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lang es dauert bis die ersten Leaks durchsickern...



Geiler Wortwitz, die ersten Chargen dieser LED-Fittings sollen leichte Probleme damit gehabt haben dicht zu bleiben...


----------



## KillercornyX (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Außer beim Hersteller selbst bekommt man die TT-Fittings scheinbar gar nicht. Preislich ist das 6er-Pack kaum teurer (Cent-Bereich) als die von Nanoxia.
Soweit ich gelesen hab kann man mit dem Controller aber nur alle die gleiche Farbe zuweisen. Cool wäre wenn das unabhängig ginge, also jedem ne andere Farbe, eventuell noch mit Farbwechseln und Übergängen. Aber das liegt dann am Controller.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey 

kann ich Alphacool CKC und Destiliertes Wasser mischen und muss ich da ein Mischungsverhältnis beachten?


----------



## KillercornyX (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auszug aus der Beschreibung bei AT:



> Alphacool CKC ist durch Verzicht auf typische Frostschutzmittel in der Lage, die volle Wärmekapazität des Wassers zu erhalten - kann aber mit diesen gemischt werden.



Die Hersteller raten aber meist dazu sowas nicht zu verdünnen, da sonst der Korrosionsschutz nicht mehr voll besteht, wobei ich das nicht so eng sehe. Es hängt davon ab, ob man Kupfer und Alukomponenten gemischt im Kreislauf betreibt oder ohne Alu.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> kann ich Alphacool CKC und Destiliertes Wasser mischen und muss ich da ein Mischungsverhältnis beachten?



Grundsätzlich ja, sofern du kein Alu im Kreislauf hast. Ich würde aber empfehlen mindestens im Verhältnis ein Teil CKC und drei Teile Wasser zu mischen, nicht weniger, ansonsten haben die Zusätze keinen Effekt mehr


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. September 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Top. Danke.  Hab nur Kupfer also sollte des passen. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Leider hört man in der Richtung nichts von aquacomputer. Die wären auf jeden Fall die Richtigen für so was, denn was Wakü-Überwachung angeht, ist aquacomputer nach wie vor unangefochten an der Spitze. Normalweise würde ich erwarten, dass man diese Position verteidigt, indem man z. B. bessere Tempsensoren liefert und sich so weiter von der Masse abhebt.


Wo keine Konkurrenz...
Inno hat sich quasi komplett in das Industriegeschäft zurückgezogen(und macht dafür wohl immer noch ruyven verantwortlich), mCubed baut ebenfalls lieber ganze Systeme, Alphacool hat erst nennenswert Steuerungen abgesetzt als man sie EOL abverkauft hat und Watercools Versuche haben mittlerweile locker Duke Nukem abgehängt.

Vielleicht hat ja Eddy irgendwann zu viel Geld und heuert ein paar HW und SW-Entwickler an.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon klar, dass da die Konkurrenz fehlt. Hatte ich ja weiter vorne schon mal postuliert, dass das der Grund sein dürfte, warum man da seitens AC nicht nachlegt. Nichts desto trotz hoffe ich eben, durch das Ansprechen dieses Themas bei allen sich bietenden Gelegenheiten und weil ich bei Weitem nicht der einzige bin, der sich bessere Tempsensoren wünscht, dass man diesen Wunsch bei AC wahrnimmt (Shoggy und Co. lesen ja auch viel in den Foren mit) - zumal er für AC eben wirklich vergleichsweise einfach umzusetzen wäre. Könnte mir zwar vorstellen, dass man sich dort solche Optionen einfach absichtlich offen lässt, falls z. B. wider erwarten doch irgendwann mal Konkurrenz auftauchen sollte, aber das wäre sehr schade, denn die technische Entwicklung im Wakü-Bereich stagniert eh schon viel zu lange. Jeder Beitrag der punktuell echte Verbesserungen bringt, kann imho nur höchst willkommen sein. 
Abgesehen davon: Obwohl die never ending storry des TTC von WC, ja wirklich bald Duke Nukem Forever in den Schatten stellt, kann man imho nicht völlig ausschließen, dass es doch irgendwann mal marktreif wird. Erst kürzlich (in WC-Massstäben) wurden ja mal wieder Bilder eines Prototypen gezeigt (verbaut in einem Prototypen einer externen Wakü), der nicht mehr allzu serienfern aussah.

Glaube btw nicht, dass Eddy als Marketing-Fritze von AT/ALC da allzu viel in Bewegung bringen kann oder will. Er selbst hat ja erst kürzlich verkündet, dass er den Vorsprung den aquacopomputer in dem Bereich hat nicht ohne Weiteres für einholbar hält und man sich da ALC-seitig raus zu halten gedenkt. Könnte mir allerdings eher vorstellen, dass der wahre Grund dieses Thema nicht anzugehen der ist, dass verhältnismäßig aufwändige Entwicklungen, die jedoch gemessen am Aufwand wenig Marge versprechen und viel technischen Support erfordern, nicht so recht ins aktuelle Marketing-Konzept von AT/ALC passen, das ja offensichtlich etwas anders ausgerichtet ist. Andererseits war zumindest die HM-I Steuerung von ALC ja gar kein schlechter Ansatz. Am Nachfolger in Form des HM-II war aber schon erkennbar, aus welcher Richtung der Wind da bezüglich Wirtschaftlichkeit von Neuentwicklungen wehte, weshalb ich die Hoffnung, dass da was wiederbelebt werden könnte, für relativ unberechtigt halte. 
Vielleicht gibt´s da aber auch ein Gentlemen-Agreement diese Sparte von AC nicht noch mal anzugreifen. Man hätte da seitens AT/ALC, wie man an HM-I und HM-II je bereits sehen konnte, eh einen relativ schweren Stand, weil sich das AE samt zugehöriger Peripherie einfach derart etabliert hat. So ein Nichtangriffspakt hätte für AT/ALC den Vorteil, dass man sich das Wohlwollen von  AC als zuverlässigen Lieferanten beliebter Artikel sichert, der sonst vllt. die Notbremse ziehen könnte, wenn man ihn in seiner Kernkompentenz angreifen würde und für AC hätte es den Vorteil, dass das AE samt seinem Sensoren-Park und den Addons zumindest aus Richtung AT/ALC weiter konkurrenzlos bleibt und man weiter einen äußerst gut verlinkten Distributor hat, über den vermutlich ein nicht vernachlässigbarer Teil des Umsatzes läuft.

Auch das Gerät von Koolance wurde btw nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und auch da hört man nicht´s von eventuellen Nachfolgern. Scheinbar wird das Aquaero wirklich von allen potentiellen Konkurrenten als derart unschlagbar eingestuft, dass man es lieber gar nicht erst versucht ...
Über Inno brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Die haben sich selbst aus dem Markt  gekegelt, aber wenn sie den Grund für ihren Ausstieg dann auch noch auf  andere schieben ist das eh ein Armutszeugnis. Abgesehen davon war das  fan-o-matic imho schon damals nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss und  konnte allenfalls ganz am Anfang noch mit den ersten Aquaeros  konkurrieren.

Für uns Kunden wäre ein neuerlicher Konkurrenzkampf an der Stelle nichts desto trotz sehr wünschenswert - und wenn er nur darin endet, dass beim Aquaero noch mal ne Entwicklungsstufe gezündet wird, die die Konkurrenz dann wieder die Flinte ins Korn werfen lässt .


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube wir meinten verschiedene Eddies.
Eddy König von *E*ddy *K*önig Waterblocks hatte ich gemeint.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah OK, den guten Edward K. hatte ich jetzt gar nicht auf dem Schirm, zumal er hierzulande ja nicht mehr sehr aktiv ist. Gibt sowieso zu viel Eddys im Wakü-Bereich . Caseking hat afaik auch einen in diversen Foren aktiven Mitarbeiter dieses Namens. 
Dass von EKWB aber was in der Richtung kommt, wäre aber schon sehr ungewöhnlich, denn auf dem Gebiet hat sich EKWB ja nun wirklich noch nicht hervorgetan. Da gleich mit dem Platzhirsch zu konkurrieren dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## JakPol (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Obwohl die never ending storry des TTC von WC, ja wirklich bald Duke Nukem Forever in den Schatten stellt, kann man imho nicht völlig ausschließen, dass es doch irgendwann mal marktreif wird. Erst kürzlich (in WC-Massstäben) wurden ja mal wieder Bilder eines Prototypen gezeigt (verbaut in einem Prototypen einer externen Wakü), der nicht mehr allzu serienfern aussah.



Zu den anderen Firmen kann ich nix sagen. Aber bei WATERCOOL liegt das Projekt nach wie vor auf dem ToDo Stapel. Ich habs im Sommer im Einsatz gesehen, wie es als Belastungstest eine unüberschaubare Anzahl Lüfter gleichzeitig geregelt hat. Irgendwas um die 40 oder so. War ein ziemlich lautes, aber witziges Setup  Wahr ist aber auch, dass voraussichtlich im Jahre 2016 nicht mehr viel Arbeit da rein investiert werden können wird, wir haben einfach einige andere Projekte in der Pipeline :// Und auch, wenn die Hardware im Prinzip fertig ist, fehlt halt noch eine Software, die auch nur annähernd so stark, flexibel und intuitiv benutzfreundlich ist wie die Aquasuite. An der Front merkt man den Erfahrungsvorsprung am allerstärksten...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dass von EKWB aber was in der Richtung kommt, wäre aber schon sehr ungewöhnlich, denn auf dem Gebiet hat sich EKWB ja nun wirklich noch nicht hervorgetan. Da gleich mit dem Platzhirsch zu konkurrieren dürfte schwierig werden.


Man hatte vor kurzem auch keine Pumpen, keine Lüfter, keine Radiatoren, ja vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit noch nicht einmal Düsenkühler im Angebot. Also warum nicht?
Generell ist elektronische Steuerungstechnik halt technisch was komplett Anderes als Kühlung, aber davor stehen WC und Co. ja auch.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei zumindest die Pumpen ja auch nur eingekauft sind(Laing/Lowara DDC und D5 bzw. Jingway*)
In wieweit die Lüfter bzw. Radis eigene Entwicklung sind, kann ich nicht sagen.

*wobei die ja scheinbar (zum Glück) aus dem Programm geflogen sind.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die SPC ist afaik kein Modell einfach aus dem Regal, auch wenn die Elektronik "Made in China" ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis zur SPC-60 hat EKWB aber tatsächlich bloß von den bekannten Herstellern zugekauft und die SPC-60 ist ja noch nicht lange auf dem Markt. Vermutlich ist auch die zugekauft oder ein OEM-Produkt für EKWB - es ist nur die Frage von welchem Hersteller. 
Ein sichtbares Detail des Rotors der SPC sieht jedenfalls dem Rotor der Magicool DCP450 verdammt ähnlich. Ist ne reine Vermutung meinerseits, dass die Pumpen evtl. die gleiche technische Basis vereint. Auch die Elektronik Made in China würde dazu ja passen. Anhand der wenigen Bilder, die bislang so herum geistern kann man das aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen. Wäre schön, wenn die Pumpe mal jemand komplett auseinander bauen würde. Dann könnte man meine Hypothese überprüfen. War schon am überlegen selbst mal eine zu ordern, um das zu checken, aber ich weiß langsam nicht mehr wohin mit den ganzen Pumpen. 

Angesichts der Leistung und der extrem geringen Lautstärke sowie virbationsarmut der DCP450 wäre es natürlich klasse, wenn EKWB eine darauf basierende Standalone-Pumpe anbietet die die bekannte Dichtheitsproblematik der Magicool vermeidet. 
Vielleicht muss ich doch eine bestellen. Wenn meine Vermutung stimmen würde, könnte das u. U. die ultimative Silent-Pumpe und das ohne das bekannte Manko der Magicool sein.

*Edit:* Ach was soll´s - wollte eh noch was anderes bei CK bestellen und hab jetzt einfach noch die SPC-60 drauf gepackt. Will einfach sehen, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege und ich will demnächst sowieso paar Pumpen verkaufen. Dann ist auch wieder Platz im Schrank. Los wird man ne Wakü-Pumpe im Notfall ja immer ohne viel Verlust - vor allem wenn sie wenig gelaufen ist.

*Edit #2: *Die technischen Daten der EKWB SPC-60 und der Magicool DCP450 ähneln sich auch (6W, 450l/h max.). Die max. Förderhöhe wird allerdings unterschiedlich angegeben (DCP450 = 2,4mWs | SPC-60=3,2mWS), aber die hängt eh auch zum guten Teil vom Spiralgehäuse und von der Ansteuerung des Motors ab. Eine max. Förderhöhe von 3,2mWs wäre schon ein Ansage, falls es wirklich der Magicool Rotor bzw. eine Abwandlung davon ist. Angesichts der Bauhöhe der SPC-60 könnte es z. B. eine gekürzte Variante sein, denn der Permanentemagnetring ging bei der DCP450 eh nicht über die gesamt Rotorhöhe.
In dem Fall wäre es natürlich umso besser, wenn EKWB da mehr raus holt. Allerdings stimmt die von EKWB auf deren Homepage angegebene Kennlinie nicht mit den technischen Daten überein (könnte aber die Kennlinie für einen per PWM gedrosselten Zustand sein).
Bei der Magicool gab es übrigens auch schon einen PWM-Anschluss auf der Platine (war aber nicht als solcher verdrahtet). Auch das würde dafür sprechen, dass die SPC-60 eine Variante davon sein könnte, denn dann hätte nur die Elektronik in ein anderes Platinenformat gebracht werden und die PWM-Funktion aktiviert werden müssen. <= Das ist aber wie gesagt alles Spekulation meinerseits. Wenn die Pumpe da ist, werd ich mal einen Vergleich anstellen und berichten .


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich warte auch nur darauf, bis die SPC-60 als Combo wieder verfügbar ist. Die Pumpe selber hatte ich schon da, habe dann jedoch gemerkt, das die Nachrüstung eines AGB schwierig ist. Habe sie dann ungeöffnet wieder zurück geschickt. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Thermalbench wurde die Pumpe zerlegt.

EK-XTOP SPC-60 (inc. Pump) – Page 2

Im Luxx hat sich der Autor auch noch gemeldet.



> Hello, sorry to comment in English on a predominantly German forum but I  was notified of your link to my review and wanted to correct you- the  DDC used in the current EK Predator 240 and 360 units is a low power 6 W  unit, and not a more powerful 10/18 W DDC. From what I have seen, I  believe the SPC-60 will perform the same, if not better, than the 6 W  DDC used in the other Predator units. That being said, the SPC-60 is not  compatible with DDC tops and vice versa so with the Predator 240 and  360 you can upgrade the pump to a full power DDC but this is not going  to be possible with the Predator 140 and 280.



[User-Review] Alphacool Eisbaer 360 vs. Eisbaer 240 Review - Seite 3



*@VJoe2max*

Du hast  durchscheinen lassen, dass du den Aqucomputer high flow usb dem mps flow  vorziehen würdest. Ich hätte noch gerne etwas mehr Infos zum  technischen Hintergrund des mps flow 100. Die Basics sind mir soweit bekannt: Grundlegend  geht es um die Messung Flügelrad vs. Differenzdruckmessung bei großen  Sensoren in der Industrie, beim mps flow sollten sich  vor und hinter dem Sensor idealerweise 10cm gerade Schlauchstücke ohne  Winkel befinden und solange ich G48 mit dest. Wasser als Kühlmittel  einsetze, ist die Vorkalibrierung durch Aquacomputer angeblich bereits  ausreichend. Stephan@Aquacomputer schreibt dazu:



> *Eine Anpassung an das Medium ist natürlich möglich. Freigegeben sind die  Sensoren für Wasser, DP-Ultra, Luft und alle Kühlmittel auf Glykolbasis   nach VW-Norm.*
> Alles andere ist im Eigenversuch zu ermitteln, allerdings wird der  Messbereich dann natürlich anders liegen, da der Druckabfall bei höheren  Viskositäten sich ändert. Mit der erwähnten Kalibirierfunktion ist eine  Anpassung grundsätzlich immer möglich.
> 
> Der Sensor funktioniert z.B. auch sehr gut für Luft - wenn man mal einen Lungenfunktionstest machen möchte....



mps - Eine neue Generation der Durchflussmessung - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

G11 aus dem VW Standard entspricht in der Zusammensetzung G48 von BASF:

MAS Fahrzeugtechnik-Kuhlmittel
Unser Blog - Welches Kuhlmittel ist richtig fur Ihr Auto?

Bedeutet,  die Vorkalibrierung sollte bei G48+dest. H2O passen, bleibt das in  Waküs genutzte Mischungsverhältis 1:10 - 1:25 und das Verfahren  Differenzdruckmessung an sich eine mögliche Fehlerquelle.

Wo  siehst du das Hauptproblem des mps flow 100 (20-100L/h) und mit welchen  Abweichungen bei der Durchflussmessung muss ich deiner Erfahrung nach ungefähr rechnen, wenn  ich den mps flow 100 ohne eine Nachkalibrierung durch Auslitern in  meinem Kreislauf  einsetze?

Handbuch mps Serie


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für den Link!  
Den Test hatte ich bislang nicht gefunden. Nicht schlecht die Seite! Muss ich gleich mal in die Lesezeichenliste packen.

Naja - dann hab ich halt eine Pumpe mehr . Werd sie mir auf jeden Fall mal live ansehen und ein bisschen vergleichen.
Meine Vermutung trifft aber offensichtlich zu. Die Form der Platine gleicht der von der DCP450 1:1 und auch die restliche Machart der Platine gleicht z. B. bei der Befestigung und den Anschlusskabeln mit den ungenutzten Lötpads auf der Sichtseite genau der DCP450. Lediglich die Bestückung und Teile des sichtbaren Routings sind unterschiedlich (Vergleich: SPC-60 vs. DCP450). Vermutlich kann man an den LED-Lötpads wie bei der DCP450 eine LED betreiben die anzeigt, ob die Pumpe Saft hat (hab ich bei der Magicool mal ausprobiert - funktioniert). Auch der mechanische Aufbau ist wirklich sehr ähnlich wie bei der von Magicool - wie vermutet allerdings mit flacherem Rotor. Angesichts dieser Bilder bin ich nun sicher, dass die beiden Pumpen vom gleichen Hersteller stammen. Insgesamt schaut die SPC-60 ganz brauchbar aus, auch wenn die Lagerung, was dauerhafte Spielfreiheit angeht, natürlich nicht so fortschrittlich ist wie bei den alten Laings. Die im Test erwähnte und ebenfalls bei Thermalbench getestete Topsflo TDC Pumpe scheint übrigens ebenfalls vom gleichen Hersteller zu kommen (hat auch die gleiche Platinenform und einen ähnlichen mechanischer Aufbau wie bei der Magicool und der SPC-60). Das muss irgendein chinesischer OEM-Lieferant sein Offensichtlich ist der ursprüngliche Lieferant auch die Firma Topsflo aus Changsha in China, welche Magicool und EKWB da mit Pumpen versorgt.  

Was mir bei der SPC-60 weniger gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass das Rotorlager hier trotz des gleichen grundlegenden Aufbaus wie bei der Magicool eine Buchse aus einem anderen Material enthält und der Rotor in Axialrichtung nicht magnetisch in der Schwebe gehalten zu werden scheint wie bei Letzterer. Diese losen Passscheiben sind nicht gerade eine elegante Lösung. Hoffe sie läuft trotzdem ähnlich ruhig läuft wie die DCP450 (in Punkto Vibrationen), aber ich bezweifle es angesichts dieses Details ein wenig.

Muss man sich auf jeden Fall mal anhören. Der Test sagt nur was über das erfreulich niedrige Lautstärkelevel aus, aber nicht über´s Spektrum und die Vibrationen. Die beschriebene Testprozedur mit der schallgedämmten Testkammer ist aber weit besser, als das was man hierzulande in der Beziehung üblicher Weise präsentiert bekommt. Jedenfalls muss ich mir da selbst ein Bild machen und sie mal mit der DCP450 vergleichen (insofern hätte ich vllt. auch besser die SPC-60 mit AB genommen, aber um einen Eindruck zu gewinnen reicht erst mal die normale).

Bin jetzt auf jeden Fall ganz froh sie nun doch bestellt zu haben, denn zumindest für ein Vorhaben, was mir schon länger vorschwebt, könnte die Pumpe sich auch unabhängig von den Fragezeichen bei der Rotorlagerung evtl. eigenen, weil der Rotor so flach ist. Mal sehen, vllt. baue ich sie ein bisschen um, oder zumindest einen neuen "Deckel" dafür .

*Edit:* Zu AC HighFlow DFM vs. AC mps-Flow 100:

Das grundlegende Problem besteht darin, dass die Differenzdruckmethode schon durch den Aufbau fehleranfälliger ist und auch mehr Fehlereinflüsse bietet. Zum Beispiel können Luftblasen, die sich an ungünstigen Stellen festgesetzt haben (nicht mal unbedingt direkt im DFM) das Ergebnis stark verfälschen - auch wenn das natürlich in einem gut entlüfteten Kreislauf eigentlich nicht vorkommen sollte. Die Fehlereinflüsse durch die jeweilige Viskosität des verwendeten Mediums hast du auch richtig erkannt. 

Die Druckdifferenz an einer definierten Querschnittsänderung ist darüber hinaus einfach stärker und von mehr Einflussgrößen abhängig als eine rein mechanische lineare Volumenstrom-Messung per Flügelrad (zumindest innerhalb des quasilinearen Messbereichs). Zum Beispiel spielt die Viskosität des Mediums bei der Flügelrad-Messung nur eine untergeordnete Rolle - von extrem hohen oder niedrigen Viskositäten mal abgesehen. Somit spielt hier auch die Temperatur keine wesentliche Rolle, während sie auf die Differenzdruckmessung sehr wohl Einfluss hat. Deshalb ist der Tempsensor im mps-flow auch nicht ganz unwichtig. 
Hinzu kommt beim mps-flow vor allem, dass es noch wichtiger ist auf ausreichend lange Beruhigungsstrecken zu achten als bei einem Radial-Flügelrad-DFM wie dem AC HighFlow. Hintergrund: Im Differenzdrucksensor wird die hydrodynamische Druckdifferenz gemessen, die sich durch die Querschnittsverengung im DFM ergibt - und zwar ausschließlich diese, wenn das Ergebnis stimmen soll. Kommt nun aber die Strömung nicht gleichförmig an, sondern umgelenkt durch einen davor oder dahinter angeordneten Winkel bzw. Krümmer, kommt es zu zusätzlichen hydrodynamischen Druckänderungen, die auf die Messkanäle wirken, was das Messergebnis verfälscht. 
Der hydrodynamische Druck hängt außerdem quadratisch von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am Messquerschnitt ab, was dazu führt, dass die Rückrechnung auf den Volumenstrom aufwändiger ist und durch die digitale Verarbeitung Rundungsfehler nicht vermieden werden können. 

Kurz gesagt sind Differenzdruckmessungen aufgrund des komplizierteren Messprinzips deutlich fehleranfälliger als volumetrische Messungen mittels Flügelrad. Auch bei einem Flügelrad-DFM gibt es natürlich Einflüsse die das Ergebnis verfälschen können (insb. die Lagerung muss stets leichtgängig sein), aber das Ausschließen der Fehlereinflüsse bei der Differenzdruckmethode ist einfach erheblich schwerer.

Mit einer Pauschalaussage mit welchen Abweichungen zwischen den beiden Methoden zu rechnen ist kann ich dir nicht dienen. Das ist auch seriös gar nicht möglich, weil es eben von den Gegebenheiten in deinem Kreislauf abhängt. Der Grund warum ich von den Differenzdrucksensoren eher abrate ist einfach die Tatsache, dass es aus o. g. Gründen viel leichter ist damit falsch zu messen als mit einem ordentlichen Flügelrad-DFM. 

PS: Das mit dem Einfluss der Beruhigungstrecken bei Differenzdrucksensoren ist btw nicht nur in Waküs ein Problem. Man kann sich das in etwa so vorstellen wie bei den vom VW-Skandal betroffenen  1,6er TDI Motoren. Dort sind die Messergebnisse der Luftmassenmesser (ebenfalls Differenzdruckmethode) durch das Fehlen eines effektiven Strömungsgleichrichters (vergleichbar mit der  Beruhigungsstrecke vor und nach einem Differenzdruck-DFM) derart verfälscht,  dass es nun die Nachrüstung eines solchen Luftstromgleichrichters  ermöglichen soll, die Motorsteuerung so zu verbessern, dass die  NOx-Grenzwerte und ohne Schummelsoftware im normalen Betrieb eingehalten werden können. In  dem Fall führen die verfälschten Messergebnisse also offenbar bei normalen  Fahrsituationen dazu, dass die gemessene und die reale Luftmenge nicht  übereinstimmen, was wiederum dazu führt, dass der die Verbrennung nicht  so optimal abläuft wie sie könnte. Nur bei bekannten Strömungsverhältnissen wie auf dem Prüfstand wurde eine optimale Abstimmung per Schummelsoftware erreicht, so dass die Grenzwerte dort eingehalten werden konnten. <= so munkelt man ja zumindest 

Sorry btw für die vielen Tippfehler und die teils unrunde Grammatik. Hab zwar einiges korrigiert, aber manches fällt einem halt oft erst nach mehrmaligem Lesen auf, wenn man sich beim Schreiben auf den Inhalt konzentriert. 
Mit Handynutzern habe ich aber kein Mitleid (Beitragslänge) .


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm sehr gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse, die ist sehr interessant, da sie auch schön klein ist.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> . Wenn meine Vermutung stimmen würde, könnte das u. U. die ultimative Silent-Pumpe und das ohne das bekannte Manko der Magicool sein.
> .



Ja, aber ich finde schade, das es die EK nicht wie die Magicool mit einem kleinen AGB drauf gibt. Die DCP wird dadurch meiner Meinung perfekt für platzsparende Loops oder gar eine AiO Alternative. Wenn bei der EK jetzt wieder ein AGB samt verschlauchung rein muss, finde ich das schade...


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich finde schade, das es die EK nicht wie die Magicool mit einem kleinen AGB drauf gibt. Die DCP wird dadurch meiner Meinung perfekt für platzsparende Loops oder gar eine AiO Alternative. Wenn bei der EK jetzt wieder ein AGB samt verschlauchung rein muss, finde ich das schade...



Gibt´s doch: EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM (inl. pump)
Ist hierzulande nur noch nicht verfügbar (siehe auch Beitrag #28493 von -H1N1- )


----------



## chaotium (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne Frage an die Wakü Meister 

Ich hab gestern meine Wakü Flüssigkeit (EKWB Water mit EKWB Pastel White) gegen normales Destilliertes Wasser ausgetauscht.
Dazu den Wasserblock der Graka gereinigt.

Nachdem alles fertig war hab ich die Kiste inbetriebgenommen.
Nachem warmlaufen  kam die freudige überraschung. Meine Temps von CPU/GPU und der Wassertemp sind besser als vorher.

Temps mit Pastel White.

CPU: 50-55 Grad
GPU: 50 Grad
Wasser:  30-31 Grad.

Temps mit Wasser

CPU: 45-50 Grad
GPU: Stabile 40 Grad
Wasser: 25-28

Jetzt die Frage: Wie kann das sein'? hat das Pastel white so ne Schlechte Aufnahme der Wärme? Oo


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage: Wie kann das sein'? hat das Pastel white so ne Schlechte Aufnahme der Wärme? Oo


Ganz einfach: Ja.
Da ist halt weniger Wasser und mehr "Fremdstoffe" drin, die die Wärme schlechter aufnehmen/abgeben.


----------



## chaotium (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lass ich das Wasser drin XD

Wollte es nur übergangsweise drinlassen.
Muss ich was bei Destilliertem Wasser was beachten?


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komplett ohne Zusätze würde ich es nicht laufen lassen.
Ich habe bei mir noch G48 im Verhältnis 10:1 drin.

Gib aber auch einige, die schon Jahre lang nur mit dest. Wasser ohne Probleme fahren.


----------



## jamesblond23 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,  Ich wollte mal fragen wo der genau Unterschied bei den "Inserts" vom supremacy evo Kühler liegt.  Ich habe bei mir im Kühler als auch in der Packung den I2 Einsatz,  EK empfiehlt jedoch den I1 Einsatz.

Worin unterscheiden sich die beiden Einsätze?  

Hier noch der I2 Einsatz und die Empfehlung für welchen Sockel was zu verwenden ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend ✌

Mir ist die letzten tage aufgefallen, dass viele von euch auch die Frequenz ihrer pumpe anzeigen lassen....Ich hab eine  D5 mit 5 Stufen Poti aufm eisbecher 250 verbaut .....Mir kommt es so vor, dass von der pumpe her ein etwas höher frequentes Geräusch kommt,was mich etwas stört, da der PC 30cm neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch steht ....nun die frage.

Womit hängt die Frequenz zusammeln und inwiefern kann ich diese messen bzw ändern,  um so eventuell etwas weniger Geräusche warzunehmen? Betreibe die D5 auf Stufe  2 glaub ich, aufjeden läuft sie mit 2700rpm.

Vielleicht kann ich noch etwas dazulernen, was das angeht  

Bin neugierig 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Sebbi12392 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey mal ne frage. Ich hab mir 2 MagiCool Radiatoren gegönnt (weil se halt billig sind)  sind Slim Radiatoren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Taugen die was?
MagiCool Copper Radiator - 420 mm


----------



## KillercornyX (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte man solche Fragen nicht stellen bevor man was kauft?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Worin unterscheiden sich die beiden Einsätze?


Afaik sorgt einer für mehr Druck auf dem Boden und damit einer Ausbeulung die gut zu "krummen" Heatspreadern passt. Der Andere macht einen geraden Boden.


----------



## jamesblond23 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Afaik sorgt einer für mehr Druck auf dem Boden und damit einer Ausbeulung die gut zu "krummen" Heatspreadern passt. Der Andere macht einen geraden Boden.


Ach nein du ahnst es nicht :o

Also werd ich wegen dem geraden heatspreader meiner haswell CPU auf jeden Fall zum I1 greifen müssen.

Oder sieht man das nicht so eng getreu dem Motto, biegt sich schon so hin wie es muss..

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Sollte man solche Fragen nicht stellen bevor man was kauft?



Jo eigentlich schon aber jetzt hab ich se halt schon. Und ich seh irgendwie nicht ein das ich für Alphacool fast des doppelte zahl?


----------



## James_Negev (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend Zusammen 

Hat Jemand zufällig eine idee was das Hier ist?


----------



## eco_exe (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Mir ist neu, daß D5 Pumpen eine Frequenz-Signal ausgeben, das kenne ich nur von den Aquastream Pumpen.
> Ob es die D5 von AC mit USB-Anschluß kann weiß ich nicht, glaube ich aber nicht.
> Das Geräusch von der D5 kann viele Ursachen haben. Wie ist sie verbaut (Lage), und wie ist sie entkoppelt.
> Kommt das Geräusch auch von der Pumpe, oder ist es vielleicht die Graka?



Also ich habe die D5 single Edition mit tachosignal.nichts weltbewegendes.... Die pumpe steht mit dem "gummisockel" von phanteks am Boden angeschraubt vorne im Gehäuse evolv atx.... hab schon überlegt shoggysandwich zu benutzen und dass dann am Boden fixieren.... Werde erstmal mein 9jahres altes netzteil in Rente schicken und gegen ein dark power p11 wechseln...Danach irgendwann ne 1060 oder 1070 unter Wasser setzen....Wenn dann immernoch Geräusche kommen, muss ich mich mal mit der pumpe beschäftigen  

Was bedeutet dann bei der D5 stufe 2=2700rpm grob in Durchfluss ? Habe nur xp3 light und einen st30 360er Radiator im Kreislauf momentan mit 13/10er Schläuchen
..

Edit. Villt sollte ich mal.die D5 auf Stufe 1 testen...hab leider noch keinen durchflusssensor.kommt auch noch irgendwann...Ist meine 1. Wakü  :-p


----------



## chischko (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



James_Negev schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen
> 
> Hat Jemand zufällig eine idee was das Hier ist?



Was is das denn für ne Frage??? 
Sieht aus wie nen H220, hier sieht man recht gut bei Sekunde 54 was es sein könnte Swiftech H220-X All-in-one Liquid Cooler - YouTube

Edit: Oder meinst Du den Dreck da drin rum schwimmt... Dazu bräuchten wir schon etwas mehr Angaben... bzw. auch nen besseres Foto würde nicht schaden! Sieht erstmal aus wie aufgeweichter Karton... war da evtl. noch was drin, was vor Inbetriebnahme hätte entnommen werden sollen? Ansonsten kann das auch irgendne Ablagerung sein... Welches Mittelchen befindet sich da drin? Irgendeine besondere Mischung oder so?


----------



## James_Negev (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ein H220X  Mir geht es um die Fremdstoffe im Wasser

zur Füllung selbst kann ich leider nichts sagen es ist noch die Werksfüllung
von der Farbe ausgehend würde ich sagen das hier ist drin HydrX PM 2 Coolant - Rouchon Industries Inc., dba Swiftech - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne frage. Ich hab mir 2 MagiCool Radiatoren gegönnt (weil se halt billig sind)  sind Slim Radiatoren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Taugen die was?
> MagiCool Copper Radiator - 420 mm


Hab auch nen 280er und 360er von MC gehabt. Ich hatte nicht auszusetzen haben gut gekühlt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



James_Negev schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen
> 
> Hat Jemand zufällig eine idee was das Hier ist?



Brezelkrümel?


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



James_Negev schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen
> 
> Hat Jemand zufällig eine idee was das Hier ist?


Sieht aus, als wenn irgendwo die Beschichtung abgegangen wäre :/


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Was is das denn für ne Frage???
> Sieht aus wie nen H220, hier sieht man recht gut bei Sekunde 54 was es sein könnte Swiftech H220-X All-in-one Liquid Cooler - YouTube
> 
> Edit: Oder meinst Du den Dreck da drin rum schwimmt... Dazu bräuchten  wir schon etwas mehr Angaben... bzw. auch nen besseres Foto würde nicht  schaden! Sieht erstmal aus wie aufgeweichter Karton... war da evtl. noch  was drin, was vor Inbetriebnahme hätte entnommen werden sollen?  Ansonsten kann das auch irgendne Ablagerung sein... Welches Mittelchen  befindet sich da drin? Irgendeine besondere Mischung oder so?



Wiederlich wie offensichtlich LinusTechTips Product-Placement betreibt, was haben Rasierer mit WaKüs zu tun? 




James_Negev schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen
> 
> Hat Jemand zufällig eine idee was das Hier ist?



Das sieht auf jeden Fall nach Fremdkörpern aus. Hast du den Kreislauf schon mal geöffnet und/oder weitere Komponenten eingebunden? Falls nicht, würde ich das reklamieren. Wenn da mal was in die Pumpe kommt kann die kaputt gehen, oder der Kühler verstopft.


----------



## James_Negev (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte die einfüllöffnung vor kurzem offen weil ich wissen wollte was dadrinne rumschwimmt 
sonst gab es keinerlei veränderungen das zeug zirkuliert mit dem wasser


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann reklamiert das schleunichstens. Wenn die Pumpe oder so ausfällt und du bist grad nicht am PC weiste was passieren kann. 
Es wird zwar nix durchbrennen, aber eine Notabschaltung kommt da allemal.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man ne Alphacool Vpp655 PWM übern Aquaero regeln? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakPol (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzer Zwischenruf: WATERCOOL will eine komplette neue Serie an Radiatoren entwickeln, basierend auf der Technik des MO-RA3. Wir wollen alle damit den Markt an Standardgrößen bedienen, und die Radiatoren sollen zur internen Montage geignet sein. Dafür haben wir eine kleine Umfrage mit 12 Fragen vorbereitet, um abzuklären, was die Endnutzer tatsächlich brauchen. Es wäre super, wenn möglichst viele User teilnehmen! Unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir zum Dank einen HEATKILLER IV Kühler nach Wahr des Gewinners.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der kommt dann vor 2020? :O


----------



## brooker (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Der kommt dann vor 2020? :O



Bin gespannt, vermute aber deutlich früher.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo lieber Wasserkühler.

Erstmal gigantischen Respekt an alle die mit Hardtubes arbeiten.
Es ist nicht gerade einfach mit Hardtubes zu arbeiten.
Ich bin nach 2 Wochen Umbau erstmals fertig.
Selbst bin ich das auch aber es ist für den 1. Versuch ganz gut geworden.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Wasserkühler.
> 
> Erstmal gigantischen Respekt an alle die mit Hardtubes arbeiten.
> Es ist nicht gerade einfach mit Hardtubes zu arbeiten.
> ...



Glückwunsch.

Hi hast du Bilder, ich überlege auch auf Hardtubes umzurüsten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sind die Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr schick, die Biegungen sehen ja gut aus. Musstest du oft neu anpassen? Welche Fittinge hast du benutzt?


----------



## JakPol (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Traum wäre ja, bei Hardtubes wirklich FOrmen zu biegen. Also zum Beispiel statt zwei Rohre, die nebeneinander gerade laufen, windet sich das eine in einer Spirale um das andere. Oder versuchen, ein Herz (oder sonstirgendein Logo) als Tube zu biegen...

Aber bisher hab ich mich ja noch nicht mal ganz normal an Hardtubes getraut


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es ist kein Hexenwerk, man sollte ein paar grundlegende Dinge beachten, das A und O ist
> richtig auszumessen.
> Sicher am Anfang wird man noch ein paar Fehler machen, aber es lohnt sich alle mal.
> Biete jeden meine Hilfe an.
> ...



Ja die Hartubes sehen schon geil aus. Ich sitze immer neben dem Rechner und überlege wie ich das am besten alles mache und was ich verändern kann, und es kommt immer auf Hardtubes hinaus.
Ich werden mir wohl ein paar Röhren mehr bestellen.
Wie Lange hast du für dein Beispiel gebraucht?


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> ca. 2.5 Stunden


Ok ich glaube du hast aus versehen einen Punkt in deine Zahl gemacht.[emoji1] 
Ich werde da etwas länger für brauchen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es ist kein Hexenwerk, man sollte ein paar grundlegende Dinge beachten, das A und O ist
> richtig auszumessen.
> Sicher am Anfang wird man noch ein paar Fehler machen, aber es lohnt sich alle mal.
> Biete jeden meine Hilfe an.
> ...



Was für ein Biegewerkzeug nutzt du?


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht da nicht auch ein oder mehrere Rohre in der gewünschten Größe und das dan auf ne Platte schrauben und mit nem 90Grad Winkel markierungen zu machen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau so was meinte ich. Danke

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde blöd, das es beim Monsoon mandrel kit ist der Silikonschlauch zu klein. Durchmesser 8.9 mm und 10 haben meine Rohre. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey hab n problem mit meiner alphacool vpp655.  Hab einen alphacool eisbecher 250mm angeschlossen bis oben gefüllt und an die pumpe angeschlossen aber wenn ich die pumpe starte zieht die das wasser irgendwie nicht an oder pumpts nicht weiter. 
Anschlüsse an der pumpe sind in IN 2 und Out 1.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Is ja auch von den Amis die rechnen mit Zoll.
> Nur die deutschen Shops sind nicht in der Lage das richtige Masse anzugeben. 1 Zoll/Ich = 25,4mm


Kennst du ein Silikonschlauch der Durchmesser von ca 10 oder 9.6 hat? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok hab das problem gefunden.  War der falsche anschluss am agb.  Jetzt muss ich entlüfte 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Kennst du ein Silikonschlauch der Durchmesser von ca 10 oder 9.6 hat?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


Geht da eigentlich auch ein O-Ring in Meterware z.B von Hansaflex?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dürfte nicht gehen, da es vollschlauch ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll denn bitte ein "Vollschlauch" sein? Rundschnur nennt sich das üblicher Weise wenn es kein Schlauch ist sondern Vollmaterial .


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind diese Silikongummis nicht auch Vollmaterial.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ich habe den von EKWB der passt sowohl bei 12 als auch bei 16er.



Ist dieser auch deutlich passender al der von Monsoon?


----------



## syntaxhighlight (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab hier ein Eisbecher  mit D5 Sockel. Jeweils nur 1x ein und Ausgang und im Deckel den fillport Anschluss. Kann ich ohne Probleme auch oben den fillport Anschluss als Eingang nehmen? Sonst würde das vom verrohren  problematisch und die Optik hätte extrem gelitten. Zu dem bräuchte ich paar Tips zum idealen verrohren meines Systems mit PETG.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben kommt ein ST 30 480 radiator verbaut mit Anschlüssen auf der linken Seite.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein Eisbecher  mit D5 Sockel. Jeweils nur 1x ein und Ausgang und im Deckel den fillport Anschluss. Kann ich ohne Probleme auch oben den fillport Anschluss als Eingang nehmen? Sonst würde das vom verrohren  problematisch und die Optik hätte extrem gelitten. Zu dem bräuchte ich paar Tips zum idealen verrohren meines Systems mit PETG.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161009/8bc2f7d56b585cedad1c1336d30b4e63.jpg
> 
> ...



Ja, hab gestern erst meinen Eisbecher auf Einlass von oben umgebaut. Es gibt dabei aber was wichtiges zu beachten: der Schlauch oder das Rohr was da ankommt läuft leer und die Luftblasen können zum Radiator hochsteigen wenn dieser sich darüber befindet!
Da ich Schläuche habe ging das zu lösen. Ich habe eine zusätzliche Schlaufe eingebaut in der sich die Luftblasen "fangen". Dadurch kommen die Blasen nicht bis zum Radiator wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Das Prinzip ist fast wie bei einem Siphon am Waschbecken.
Sollte sowas ähnliches nicht machbar sein, lass es lieber. Sonst verbrätst du unnötig Hardtubes.


----------



## JakPol (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ja, hab gestern erst meinen Eisbecher auf Einlass von oben umgebaut. Es gibt dabei aber was wichtiges zu beachten: der Schlauch oder das Rohr was da ankommt läuft leer und die Luftblasen können zum Radiator hochsteigen wenn dieser sich darüber befindet!
> Da ich Schläuche habe ging das zu lösen. Ich habe eine zusätzliche Schlaufe eingebaut in der sich die Luftblasen "fangen". Dadurch kommen die Blasen nicht bis zum Radiator wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Das Prinzip ist fast wie bei einem Siphon am Waschbecken.
> Sollte sowas ähnliches nicht machbar sein, lass es lieber. Sonst verbrätst du unnötig Hardtubes.



...oder darauf achten, dass das Ende des Fallrohrs im ausgeschalteten Zustand sicher unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt...


----------



## syntaxhighlight (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nun, also der Eingang von oben hätte keinen radiator hinter sich, der letzte Weg der hier wäre ist der RAM kühler, oder meinst du generell wenn ein Radi im Top sitzt?

Hätte jemand paar Verlegung Ideen für Hardtubing?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquacomputer Druckausgleichsmembran G1/4, hohe Ausführung - bringt es wirklich einen Vorteil?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch man eigentlich nicht. Das kann sogar erst Probleme machen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
 Was ist von den Raijintek AGB zu halten, die Deckel sind ja aus eloxierten Aluminium ist das ein no go oder hilft die Beschichtung?
Die länge past bei mir halt sehr gut rein.

Edit: der link

Raijintek RAI-R20 Ausgleichsbehälter 205mm
Danke und gruß
Pelle


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aquacomputer Druckausgleichsmembran G1/4, hohe Ausführung - bringt es wirklich einen Vorteil?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Die Druckausgleichsmembran hat nur den Sinn, den Druck im AGB stets dem Umgebungsdruck anzupassen.  Dies ist nötig für die Füllstandsbestimmung der "Xt" AGBs von AC.  Dieser ermittelt mithilfe des Druckunterschieds (Staudruck) die Wassersäulenhöhe im AGB. Hast du keine Füllstandsmessung im AGB, brauchst du solch eine Membran mMn nicht.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Was ist von den Raijintek AGB zu halten, die Deckel sind ja aus eloxierten Aluminium ist das ein no go oder hilft die Beschichtung?



Durch die eloxierte Oberfläche hast du keine Probleme mit dem Kreislauf.  Das Aluminium hat keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Wasser,  also kann deswegen nichts korodieren. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Das kann sogar erst Probleme machen.


Welche?


----------



## DOcean (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß jmd wo es die MagiCool DCP450 zur Zeit gibt, Caseking hat die erst ab 26.


----------



## chischko (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier stand Blödsinn, sorry!


----------



## bennySB (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ja, hab gestern erst meinen Eisbecher auf Einlass von oben umgebaut. Es gibt dabei aber was wichtiges zu beachten: der Schlauch oder das Rohr was da ankommt läuft leer und die Luftblasen können zum Radiator hochsteigen wenn dieser sich darüber befindet!
> Da ich Schläuche habe ging das zu lösen. Ich habe eine zusätzliche Schlaufe eingebaut in der sich die Luftblasen "fangen". Dadurch kommen die Blasen nicht bis zum Radiator wenn die Pumpe aus ist. Das Prinzip ist fast wie bei einem Siphon am Waschbecken.
> Sollte sowas ähnliches nicht machbar sein, lass es lieber. Sonst verbrätst du unnötig Hardtubes.



Vielleicht stehe ich gerade aufm Schlauch, aber eigentlich dürften och gar keine blauen entstehen, solange das System Luftdicht ist. 
Wenn man einen Strohhalm aus einem gefüllten Glas zieht und oben zu hält, dann tropft ja unten auch nichts raus, weil nichts nachfließen kann. 

Ist dein System bzw. das andere Ende von deinem Schlauch auch wirklich dicht oder geht das allgemein nicht bei den Anschlüssen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehe ich gerade aufm Schlauch, aber eigentlich dürften och gar keine blauen entstehen, solange das System Luftdicht ist.
> Wenn man einen Strohhalm aus einem gefüllten Glas zieht und oben zu hält, dann tropft ja unten auch nichts raus, weil nichts nachfließen kann.
> 
> Ist dein System bzw. das andere Ende von deinem Schlauch auch wirklich dicht oder geht das allgemein nicht bei den Anschlüssen?


Die will ja nach oben und wenn über ein Radiator ist, schiebt die Luft das Wasser weg. Das Wasser fällt ja auch vom Topradiator wieder runter.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange ein und Auslass vom agb stets unter dem Wasserspiegel sind (ggf durch Rohr vom Deckel des AGBs runter unter die Oberfläche)  kann keine Luft nach oben in den Radiator strömen! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich den Deckel zu hatte, also luftdicht und stabiler Luftdruck, ist erstaunlicherweise das Wasser nicht rausgelaufen. Das liegt aber warscheinlich an den kleinen Löchern des Röhrchens, offene Rohre würden auch so leer laufen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du das bitte nochmal verständlich erläutern? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das so einfach wäre... 
Ist der Deckel auf kann Luft einströmen und das Wasser läuft raus. Hab ich den AGB zu entsteht eine Art Unterdruck. Siehe Beispiel mit dem Strohhalm. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## jamesblond23 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was möchtest du uns damit mitteilten?  Ist das deine Erklärung warum die Membran Probleme macht? Ich hoffe einfach mal du meinst das mit "Deckel auf... und...  kleine Löcher in der röhre" 

Die Membran ist eben kein "Loch" sondern ein Beschichtetes Textil, welches geringste Mengen an Luft durchlässt. Bei einer so kleinen Membranfläche (10mm^2) strömen so geringe Volumen an Luft hindurch,  dass dies mit einem Verschlussstopfen gleich zu setzen ist.  

Um das Beispiel des strohhalmes aufzugreifen,  setze doch die Membran abgedichtet auf den Strohhalm,  es wird kein Wasser "herauslaufen", da in der Zeit nur kleinste Volumen Luft ins innere des Strohhalms diffundieren.

Dennoch reicht diese "Durchlässigkeit" aus,  um die Luftdruckschwankungen der Umgebung auszugleichen. 

Um konkret zu werden, 450ml/min an Luft,  jedoch bei einem Druck von 70 mbar, wir reden hier von einer Änderung von etwa 2 mbar je Stunde,  und das nur wenn eim Sturm auf zieht. 
Und der Unterdruck, welcher durch das Wasser im AGB entsteht(vereinfacht hier nun nur der AGB betrachtet) beträgt etwa 10mbar bei 10cm "Wassersäule".

Sicher, es würde aus dem agb, Strohhalm, etc. heraus laufen, ist aber mit keinem 1/4 Zoll Löchle zu vergleichen. 

--> die Membran macht keine Probleme,  wenn du die Füllstandsbestimmung nutzen möchtest, müsstest du sie einbauen.  Hast du dies nicht in deinem AGB integriert ist es quatsch und hat 'tendenziell'!  eher Nachteile als Vorteile. Der größte Nachteil ist aber, dass es dich x,99€ kostet aber nichts bringt ohne Füllstandsbestimmung des AGBs.

Hoffe damit dein Anliegen geklärt zu haben.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ich hab an meinen Aquaero 6xt Aktuell an einem Lüfteranschluss 5 140mm Lüfter dran und an einem eine Alphacool VPP 655 PWM.
An einen habe ich vor noch 9 Noiseblocker PLPS zu hängen.
Hält der das aus?

MfG


----------



## ItsJayne (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Knapp 20 Watt pro Kanal aber insgesamt maximal ~60 Watt, von daher sollte das locker passen. Theoretisch könnte man fast alle Lüfter sogar an einen Anschluss hängen, solange die 140er keine aufwändigen LED-Lüfter / Turbinen sind.

Die D5 kriegt den Strom ja über Molex.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 von den 140ern sind mit led.  Sind alle von Phanteks insgesamt 6 und 9 Noiseblocker PL-PS.  Sind dann insgesamt sogar 140 Lüfter. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## harley765 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso bastelt eigentlich kein Hersteller eine 420'er AiO?


----------



## ItsJayne (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



harley765 schrieb:


> Wieso bastelt eigentlich kein Hersteller eine 420'er AiO?



Gibt halt kaum Gehäuse für 420/480/560, wohingegen 280/360 nahezu überall reinpassen.

Angesehen davon würde sich das fast nur für GPU lohnen und wer die AIO auf eine GPU bastelt, der wird eher früher als später eh auf Custom umstellen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab nen Aquacomputer splitty9 nen splitter für 9 PWM Lüfter. 
An welche Aquabusschnittstelle muss ich den anschliessen? 
High oder low? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok und kann ich des beiligende kabel mit ner PWM Verlängerung verlängern? Ist nämlich zu kurz

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann probier ichs mal

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok habs jetzt über Aquabus verbunden.  Aber wie steuer ich die jetzt mit Aqausuite an? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJayne (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lüfter? Splitty auf Lüftermodus umstellen und das Kabel mit einem der vier Lüfterausgänge des Aquaero verbinden. Danach ganz normal über Menüpunkte "Lüfter" und "Controller".

Im Aquabus-Modus darf man nur Aquabusclients anschliessen. Steuerung erfolgt dann ganz normal wie normal.


----------



## Shoggy (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> High-Anschluß


Falsch!

Splitty ist kein aquabus-Gerät sondern ein normaler Splitter bei dem man selber per Jumper konfigurieren kann, ob nur der erste Lüfterkanal alle vier Leitungen durchschleift (Stichwort Tachosignal) oder ob dies bei allen Anschlüssen der Fall sein soll. So lässt sich Splitty gleichermaßen als Splitter für Lüfter oder aquabus-Geräte nutzen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok hab den jetzt an nen Lüfter Kanal vom Aquaero gehängt und jetzt läuft er. Danke 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo hab ich auch gelesen.  Geht aber irgendwie nicht.  Ich probiers heut abend noch mal

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie Shoggy schon sagte, der Splitty ist entweder als Lüftersplitter, dann an den Lüfteranaschluss, oder als Aquabusgeräteverteiler (Poweradjust, Farbwerk etc.), dann an den Aquabus (high), zu verwenden. 
Zitat von der Aquacomputer Homepage:
"Mit diesem Splitter können bis zu 9 Lüfter mit einem gemeinsamen PWM-Steuersignal versorgt werden. Dies ist z. B. bei großen Radiatoren wie dem Gigant besonderes nützlich. Alternativ können natürlich auch über Spannung geregelte (3-Pin) Lüfter über den Splitter an einem Kanal gebündelt werden. Da unser aquabus-System ebenfalls mit 4-Pin Lüftersteckern arbeitet haben wir den Splitter direkt so ausgelegt, dass er zusätzlich als aquabus-Splitter arbeiten kann. Hierzu muss lediglich ein Jumper umgesteckt werden. Wird der Jumper gesteckt, so werden alle 4 Leitungen an alle 9 Abgänge weitergeleitet. Ist der Jumper hingegen abgezogen, so wird nur ein Tachosignal an die Lüftersteuerung zurückgegeben."


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moins!

Meine Wakü ist mit dest. Wasser und etwas Double Protect befüllt (ich hoffe die Masterkleer Schläuche vertragen die geringe Menge). 
Ich hab in meinem Eisbecher nun unten zwei rote LEDs verbaut. Allerdings "leuchtet" das Wasser nicht, da das Licht ja nicht darin gebrochen wird, siehe Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welchen Zusatz kann ich nehmen damit die Flüssigkeit durch das angestrahlte Licht leuchtet? Gehen da UV-Zusätze? Wie "gefährlich" sind solche für Schläuche?
Gibt es vielleicht was ganz simples ohne agressive Chemie?


----------



## JakPol (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab so ein Beleuchtungsmodul verwendet, das bricht das Licht und die gesamte Flüssigkeit ist gleichmäßig und schön eingefärbt.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das funktioniert auch gut mit klarem Wasser? Würdest du mal bitte hier ein Foto davon hochladen?


----------



## JakPol (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist zwar ne halbe Offtopic-Frage, aber ihr kennt die Alphacool-Produkte:

Was haltet ihr von den Alphacool Eisschicht Wärmeleitpads?

Ich musste meinen alten Laptop zerlegen und suche was um einen Spalt von 2-3mm zu überbrücken.

Oder doch besser ne dicke Wärmeleitpaste, die Frage ist nur welche.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist zwar ne halbe Offtopic-Frage, aber ihr kennt die Alphacool-Produkte:
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den Alphacool Eisschicht Wärmeleitpads?
> 
> ...



2-3 mm sind aber schon ganz schön viel. Da einen aktzeptable  Wärmeübertragung hinzubekommen wird nicht einfach. Normalerweise hat man  weniger als 0,5mm zu überbrücken. Je größer der Abstand desto  schlechter die Wärmeübertragung durch Pads oder WLP, wobei WLP meist  besser leitet.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen den Abstand so weit wie möglich zu verringern und WLP zu nutzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen den Abstand so weit wie möglich zu verringern und WLP zu nutzen.


Verringern geht leider nicht, sonst hätte ich es schon gemacht, außerdem wurde die GPU schon die letzten 13 Jahre schon so mit Pad gekühlt.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die es noch nicht wissen....er ist da....Aquaero 6 LT: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller 53234



Na toll, hätte der nicht schon ein paar Monate eher rauskommen können?


----------



## eco_exe (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

hey leute,

ich habe eine frage. warum "sprudelt" meine flüssigkeit so? bzw schäumt so?

ich habe vorher Phobya ZuperZero UV Green 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany  genutzt

geändert habe ich den wasserrücklauf nicht mehr  unten am AGB sondern im Deckel. außerdem nutze ich nun Master Clear BPA Free Schläuche und Phobya ZuperZero UV Red 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

die Kühlleistung hat sich nicht verschlechtert o.ä, aber ist das auf dauer dann evtl für die komponenten nicht gut oder sowas?

sonst muss ich den wasserrücklauf wieder nach unten versetzten und den agb voll machen, sodass der springbrunneneffeckt wieder weg muss.

mfg Felix

EDIT: die Pumpe hab ich nicht geändert, nach wie vor D5 auf 2700rpm


----------



## JakPol (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die es noch nicht wissen....er ist da....Aquaero 6 LT: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller 53234



WOOHOO! Direkt die Frage: wenn ich den für meinen aquaero5 LT eintauschen will, muss ich vermutlich sämtliche Regler etc neu konfigurieren, oder? umd krieg ich beim 6er vier SST 180 Air Penetrator auf eine Leitung geklemmt?


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> WOOHOO! Direkt die Frage: wenn ich den für meinen aquaero5 LT eintauschen will, muss ich vermutlich sämtliche Regler etc neu konfigurieren, oder? umd krieg ich beim 6er vier SST 180 Air Penetrator auf eine Leitung geklemmt?


Jupp die Lüfter haben 5,4 mal 4 = 21 Watt. 30 kann der ab.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Dicke würdet ihr beim WL-Pad bestellen?
4mm?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die es noch nicht wissen....er ist da....Aquaero 6 LT: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller 53234



Entlich 
Aber warum findet man diesbezüglich nichts im Internet? Auch habe ich ihn bei geizhals nicht gefunden...

gibt es nenneswerte Unterschiede zur 6 Pro Variante?

Edit: Im Lieferumfang des Aquaero sind vier Temperatursensoren, Länge ca. 70 cm enthalten. Um welche handelt es sich da?


----------



## nikon87 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Entlich
> Aber warum findet man diesbezüglich nichts im Internet? Auch habe ich ihn bei geizhals nicht gefunden...
> 
> gibt es nenneswerte Unterschiede zur 6 Pro Variante?
> ...


- Weil er noch "zu neu" ist vielleicht? Ich weiß allerdings nicht wann der genaue "Release" war.
- Die LT haben im Gegensatz zu den Pro eben kein Display und man kann sie daher nur über die Software konfigurieren. Das ist quasi der einzige Unterschied, aber sicherlich "nennenswert".
- Die Temperatursensoren sind genau diese hier.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> - Weil er noch "zu neu" ist vielleicht? Ich weiß allerdings nicht wann der genaue "Release" war.
> - Die LT haben im Gegensatz zu den Pro eben kein Display und man kann sie daher nur über die Software konfigurieren. Das ist quasi der einzige Unterschied, aber sicherlich "nennenswert".
> - Die Temperatursensoren sind genau diese hier.



Danke für die Antwort, ja ichdachte man findet wenigstens irgendwas dazu xD
Ja meinte außer dem Display, das der nicht dabei ist ist ja offensichtlich. Hätte ich mich besser ausdrücken sollen.
Sind die nur für Oberflächen oder Casetemperatur gedacht oder kann man die auch dicht mit einer Verschlussschraube wo verbauen?


----------



## Nachty (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



eco_exe schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ich habe eine frage. warum "sprudelt" meine flüssigkeit so? bzw schäumt so?
> 
> ...




Dreh die Pumpe weiter runter zwischen 1 und 2 das reicht dicke


----------



## nikon87 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, ja ichdachte man findet wenigstens irgendwas dazu xD
> Ja meinte außer dem Display, das der nicht dabei ist ist ja offensichtlich. Hätte ich mich besser ausdrücken sollen.
> Sind die nur für Oberflächen oder Casetemperatur gedacht oder kann man die auch dicht mit einer Verschlussschraube wo verbauen?


Nein, sonst gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen LT und PRO. Eventuell beim mitgelieferten Zubehör, aber selbst das bezweifle ich jetzt mal. Bin zu faul selbst nachzuschauen. 
Die Sensoren sind nicht für Verschraubungen gedacht, das geht mit dem Kabel nicht. Ich weiß leider auch nicht ob die "wasserdicht" sind.


----------



## jamesblond23 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er meint sicherlich diese um den stopfen mit nem Klebestreifen / Isolierband zu wickeln.  Bei den inline Sensoren wird ja quasi nichts anderes gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Dreh die Pumpe weiter runter zwischen 1 und 2 das reicht dicke




Aber ich hatte mit der grünen kühlflüssigkeit nie das Problem , dass es so "schäumt". Wobei ich da auch ohne Springbrunnen gearbeitet habe. Ich werde sie bei Gelegenheit mal etwas runterdrehen.


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, ja ichdachte man findet wenigstens irgendwas dazu xD
> Ja meinte außer dem Display, das der nicht dabei ist ist ja offensichtlich. Hätte ich mich besser ausdrücken sollen.
> Sind die nur für Oberflächen oder Casetemperatur gedacht oder kann man die auch dicht mit einer Verschlussschraube wo verbauen?



Also wenn du vorhast die Wassertemperatur zu messen, nimm lieber die richtigen In-Line-Fühler mit Innen-/Außengewinde: Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die Foliensensoren sind allgemein als Luftfühler gedacht, man kann sie aber auch z.b. auf Festplatten kleben. Die Messwerte sind dann aber nie genau, da nur die Oberflächentemperatur erfasst wird. Auch für CPU und GPU sind die äußerst ungeeignet. Hier würde ich mich lieber auf die Softwaresensoren wie von OHW verlassen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber "die richtigen" inline Sensoren sind genau die gleichen Foliensensoren wie die "Luftsensoren"

Sieht aber deutlich besser aus  und auch bestimmt deutlich besser dafür geeignet.  Ist eben ne budgetvariante mit dem tape. 

Wobei 5€ für nen eigentlichen Cent Artikel schon Wucher sind... 


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, letztendlich sind da auch nur die gleichen 10kOhm Temperaturwiderstände drin, aber dadurch dass die im Gehäuse untergebracht sind, sind sie näher am Wasserstrom dran und können auch die Teperatur genauer messen als wenn man nur nen Foliensensor irgendwo ans Rohr klebt. Sie reagieren dadurch auch schneller auf Temperaturschwankungen im Wasser. 
Ich hab so einen verbaut und an meine AS XT Ultimate angeschlossen. Bin recht zufrieden damit, regiert schnell auf Temperaturänderungen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja an einem Rohr würde ich dies nicht montieren,  wegen dem schlechten Wärmeleitvermögen von Kunststoff.  Aber z.b. Der rund gedrehte Auslassadpater einer Eheim oder auch eine flach gefeilte stelle eines x-beliebigen Fittings wird den selben Wert mit gleicher "Spontanität" liefern. 



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst auch die Foliensensoren per Isolierband,Gewebeband etc gut verpackt an eine dünne Stelle am Fitting kleben, geht genau so gut^^


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Also wenn du vorhast die Wassertemperatur zu messen, nimm lieber die richtigen In-Line-Fühler mit Innen-/Außengewinde: Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Die Foliensensoren sind allgemein als Luftfühler gedacht, man kann sie aber auch z.b. auf Festplatten kleben. Die Messwerte sind dann aber nie genau, da nur die Oberflächentemperatur erfasst wird. Auch für CPU und GPU sind die äußerst ungeeignet. Hier würde ich mich lieber auf die Softwaresensoren wie von OHW verlassen.



Einen Inline Temperatursensor hab ich sowiso verbaut, Wollte nur das Einsatzgebiet dieser wissen. Wenn schon 4 mitgeliefert werden dann kann man sie doch nicht soeinfach rumliegen lassen


----------



## Zocker24 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der AC Sensor ist doch auch nur Foliensensor oder nicht? Den schwarzen Ring kann man einfach abziehen und gibt den Sensor frei, der dazwischen liegt


----------



## ZMC (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, wobei die Verarbeitung etwas besser ist, als zum Beispiel bei den Phobya Inline Sensoren. Die fallen gerne mal einfach auseinander. Die von AC eher nicht.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die lüftersteuerung von einer aquastream xt ultra prinzipiell die gleiche von den Einstellmöglichkeiten und Funktionsumfang (also abgeshen von der maximalen Leistung der zu betriebenen Lüfterkanäle)?

Kann man auch die Diagramm Seite gleichwertig "füllen" mit Durchflusssensor,  aquainlet xt und Temp Sensoren?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Ist die lüftersteuerung von einer aquastream xt ultra prinzipiell die gleiche von den Einstellmöglichkeiten und Funktionsumfang (also abgeshen von der maximalen Leistung der zu betriebenen Lüfterkanäle)?
> 
> Kann man auch die Diagramm Seite gleichwertig "füllen" mit Durchflusssensor,  aquainlet xt und Temp Sensoren?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Ja das kannst du, sind dann halt nur jeweils einer und Temperaturen vom System

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich eh ausschließlich Lüfter an den Radiatoren habe (alles die gleichen) brauche ich eigentlich auch nur einen kanel, danke

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3 Lüfter oder 12 Watt war mir so im Hinterkopf

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sind nur 5W.

12W sind es bei der neuen Ultimate.


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja nix

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht aber für 4 noiseblocker a 1 watt

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ kann man gepowerte Splitter wie die von Phobya verwenden, da man gleich 8 oder noch mehr Anschlüsse


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab noch ne kurze frage. 

Meine PC läuft bisher noch ohne ios, da ich keine Festplatte zzt hab.

Hab das tachokabel meiner aquastream xt am Mainboard (CPU Fan) angeschlossen. 

Jetzt nutze ich auch ein aquainlet,  wo es ja schwierig ist das System zu entlüften da die Luftblasen von der pumpe gleich wieder durchgepumpt werden. 

Wie dem auch sei, mich interessiert die minimaldrehzahl  Die eine aquastream xt erreichen kann. 

Ist jemand so lieb und kann die pumpe temporär mal so weit runter regeln wie möglich und mir die Drehzahl in (u/min) mitteilen und nicht in (Hz)?

Das wäre hilfreich, meine läuft laut BIOS mit 1704 u/min.

Ziel ist es doe pumpe noch langsamer laufen zu lassen um den Bläschen eine Chance zu geben in den agb zu gelangen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Ultimate läuft mit minimal 3000rpm und maximal mit 5000rpm. Laut Aquasuit sollen zwar 6000 möglich sein, aber mehr als 5000 geht nicht. 
Mir reicht die 3000 aber auch so.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Drehzahlen hast du aus der Aquasuite oder?

Ich vermute langsam, dass das Drehzahlsignal über die RPM Leitung zum Mainboard nur dazu dient eine lüfterdrehzahl vorzugauckeln.

Hast du auch das Kabel von der ultimate zum CPU Fan gelegt? Wäre nett wenn du mal kurz ins BIOS gehen kannst und mir verrätst was dort an Drehzahl angezeigt wird. 

Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. 

Danke schon mal!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand wiso der AGB so beschlagen ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTobias90 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke ist das gleiche Prinzip wie beim Badezimmer, Wassertemperatur zur AGB Temperatur sind gleich Luft Temperatur im ersten Moment wenn man den PC wieder nutzt. Nutzt man den PC erwärmt sich das Wasser, jedoch der "obere" Teil des agbs nicht mit so schnell und es bildet sich Kondensat 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich leider auch bei mir. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## jamesblond23 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Agb auffüllen hilft 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich habe dann auch mal ne stumpfe Frage:

ich hab im Enthoo Luxe folgenden Loop vor:

Erstmal CPU-only:
AGB(hängend mittlere Höhe)->DDC310(Gehäuseboden)->EK Evo (CPU)->420 EK Radi(im Deckel)->AGB

das sollte von den Rohren sowie Höhenunterschieden problemslos klappen. Wenn ich aber die GPU einbinden will, habe ich nen 240er Radi in der Front einzubinden,, dazu 2 Frage:

1. Radiator-Zugängen oben? (kein X-Flow Radi)
2. Wo hänge ich den Radi an? Zwischen AGB und DDC oder reicht dann der Höhenunterschied nicht mehr um genug Wasserzulauf auf der  "IN-Seite" der Pumpe? 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Die Drehzahlen hast du aus der Aquasuite oder?
> Ich vermute langsam, dass das Drehzahlsignal über die RPM Leitung zum Mainboard nur dazu dient eine lüfterdrehzahl vorzugauckeln.
> Hast du auch das Kabel von der ultimate zum CPU Fan gelegt? Wäre nett wenn du mal kurz ins BIOS gehen kannst und mir verrätst was dort an Drehzahl angezeigt wird.



Ich meinte die richtigen Drehzahlen der Pumpe. Das Tacho signal was ausgegeben wird kann man eigentlich nicht gebrauchen. In der Anleitung steht auch, dass man das dazu nutzen könnte, dass das Board damit bei Ausfall der Pumpe eine Notabschaltung einleitet. Die Pumpe gibt bei mir unabhängig von der eigenen Drehzahl immer ~1142rpm aus. Von daher ist das Signal unbrauchbar, außer für die Notabschaltung und Alarmierung.

Pumpe @ 3000rpm -> Signal ~1140rpm
Pumpe @ 4000rpm -> Signal ~1140rpm 
Pumpe @ 5000rpm -> Signal ~1140rpm


----------



## jamesblond23 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Die Pumpe gibt bei mir unabhängig von der eigenen Drehzahl immer ~1142rpm aus. Von daher ist das Signal unbrauchbar, außer für die Notabschaltung und Alarmierung.
> 
> Pumpe @ 3000rpm -> Signal ~1140rpm
> Pumpe @ 4000rpm -> Signal ~1140rpm
> Pumpe @ 5000rpm -> Signal ~1140rpm



Ich danke dir!


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> So ich habe dann auch mal ne stumpfe Frage:
> 
> ich hab im Enthoo Luxe folgenden Loop vor:
> 
> ...



1. Ja, am besten Anschlüsse oben. Ist besser zum Entlüften
2. Ich würde von dem 420 in den 240 und dann in den AGB gehen. Zumindest werde ich es so bei mir machen. Zwischen AGB und Pumpe sollten keine anderen Bauteile sitzen. Zum Befüllen muss das Wasser im freien Gefälle zur Pumpe fliessen können.
Über Höhenunterschiede einzelner Bauteile zueinander braucht man sich keine Gedanken zu machen. Fürs Befüllen haben die Pumpen ausreichend Förderdruck und nach dem Befüllen hat man einen geschlossenen Kreislauf.


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> 1. Ja, am besten Anschlüsse oben. Ist besser zum Entlüften
> 2. Ich würde von dem 420 in den 240 und dann in den AGB gehen. Zumindest werde ich es so bei mir machen. Zwischen AGB und Pumpe sollten keine anderen Bauteile sitzen. Zum Befüllen muss das Wasser im freien Gefälle zur Pumpe fliessen können.
> Über Höhenunterschiede einzelner Bauteile zueinander braucht man sich keine Gedanken zu machen. Fürs Befüllen haben die Pumpen ausreichend Förderdruck und nach dem Befüllen hat man einen geschlossenen Kreislauf.



Danke, dass wollte ich hören! Hilft mir enorm weiter.


----------



## jamesblond23 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber die Anschlüsse kannst du genau so gut nach unten machen für den Fall,  dass du dort besserr Möglichkeiten hast zum verlegen der Leitungen! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Aber die Anschlüsse kannst du genau so gut nach unten machen für den Fall,  dass du dort besserr Möglichkeiten hast zum verlegen der Leitungen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Danke, in dem Fall ist oben aber tatsächlich einfacher. Trotzdem gut zu wissen, im Moment schmeisse ich gefühlt alle 2 Tage das Konzept in Details über den Haufen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Gefühl kenne ich, aber dann kommt dir die neue Idee in den Sinn und stellst fest das es viel bessrr ist. Noch besser finde ich es, wenn man etwas plant,  es dann um ein paar Millimeter nicht passt und die alternativ Lösung viel besser ist als ursprünglich geplant  mach dir also kein Kopf 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Danke, in dem Fall ist oben aber tatsächlich einfacher. Trotzdem gut zu wissen, im Moment schmeisse ich gefühlt alle 2 Tage das Konzept in Details über den Haufen.


Mach ich auch einen Tag will ich das so umbauen und den nächsten Tag sehe ich was anderes und alles wird wieder über Bord geworfen.[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, ich schraube an Computern seit der Ära des C64, aber WaKü ist neu für mich... und ne Wissenschaft für sich...hab noch nie so lange wie diesmal für nen Build gebraucht.


----------



## Kau (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leuts!
Bin zur Zeit am planen einer neuen Wakü und hätte da mal eine Frage die mir bis jetzt niemand beantworten konnte/ wollte / was auch immer.
Ist es möglich den Ausgleichsbehälter senkrecht von unten anzuschließen?  Sprich Rein & Raus von unten? 
Eigentlich dürfte das ja keine Probleme geben, da es ja ein geschlossener Kreislauf mit Unterdruck ist....
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kau schrieb:


> Hey Leuts!
> Bin zur Zeit am planen einer neuen Wakü und hätte da mal eine Frage die mir bis jetzt niemand beantworten konnte/ wollte / was auch immer.
> Ist es möglich den Ausgleichsbehälter senkrecht von unten anzuschließen?  Sprich Rein & Raus von unten?
> Eigentlich dürfte das ja keine Probleme geben, da es ja ein geschlossener Kreislauf mit Unterdruck ist....
> Oder liege ich da falsch?


Jupp geht

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kau (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich >.>
Meine Konfiguration sieht bis jetzt so aus:
Ausgleichsbehälter -> Pumpe -> Radiator -> Cpu -> Graka -> Ausgleichsbehälter.
oder 
Ausgleichsbehälter ->Radiator  -> Pumpe -> Cpu -> Graka -> Ausgleichsbehälter.

Der 2. Ausgleichsbehälter ist nur zur Optik >.>'.  Sollte ich die dann hintereinander packen?

Die Pumpe soll ja eigentlich der "tiefste" Punkt sein aber eigentlich müsste Konfiguration 1 auch  gehen oder?


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dein geplanter Kreislauf ist sehr sub-optimal! Auf jeden Fall sollte der AGB im Kreislauf direkt vor der Pumpe sein, ein zweiter kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.
Ideal wäre es so:
AGB > Pumpe > Graka > CPU > Radiator (dann wieder in den ersten AGB)
So hat die Graka immer das kühlste Wasser und die beste Kühlung um ihren Boost-Takt möglichst hoch zu halten. Die CPU braucht einen nicht ganz so kühlen Kopf. Danach gehts in den Radiator der das Wasser runterkühlt.
Beachte auch, dass die Pumpen meist nur eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur vertragen (35-40°C, je nach Modell), also sollte sie auch nach dem Radiator ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## chischko (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Beachte auch, dass die Pumpen meist nur eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur vertragen (35-40°C, je nach Modell),


Alles soweit richtig aber es gibt genug Leute die auch mal um die 50°C  Wassertemp. erreichen und das ist kein Problem für die kleinen Pumpen.  Die sind dermaßen unpräzise gefertigt, dass das bzgl. Materialausdehnung  keinen Einfluss hat ob da nun 10K mehr oder weniger anliegen und meine  alte AS XT (Pro glaube ich) ist auch mal als ich nur einen 280er Radi  verbaut hatte etwa 6 Wochen regelmäßigh mit über 50° Wassertemp gelaufen  ohne Murren... vielmehr sind bei solchen Temperaturen die Dichtungten  und Schläuche bei mir im Auge weil sie immer weicher werden und wenn  keine Überwurfmutter drüber ist hätte ich sehr viel mehr Angst, dass sie  von den Fittings ab gehen etc.


----------



## chischko (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost, sorry!


----------



## Kau (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Dein geplanter Kreislauf ist sehr sub-optimal! Auf jeden Fall sollte der AGB im Kreislauf direkt vor der Pumpe sein, ein zweiter kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.
> Ideal wäre es so:
> AGB > Pumpe > Graka > CPU > Radiator (dann wieder in den ersten AGB)
> So hat die Graka immer das kühlste Wasser und die beste Kühlung um ihren Boost-Takt möglichst hoch zu halten. Die CPU braucht einen nicht ganz so kühlen Kopf. Danach gehts in den Radiator der das Wasser runterkühlt.
> Beachte auch, dass die Pumpen meist nur eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur vertragen (35-40°C, je nach Modell), also sollte sie auch nach dem Radiator ins Spiel kommen.



Danke für den Einwurf.
Dein Aufbau würde auch gehen. 
siehe 
http://prnt.sc/cuspm4
Screenshot by Lightshot


---------------
falls externe Bilder verboten sind, bitte sagen :S


----------



## chischko (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kau schrieb:


> Danke für den Einwurf.
> Dein Aufbau würde auch gehen.
> siehe
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> ...



Wie soll denn das Wasser vom Radi wieder hoch in den AGB kommen? Nur durch Unterdruck?... Sehr (!) ungewöhnliche "Strategie" und sobald IRGENDWO Luft rein kommt haste nen stockenden/stehenden Kreislauf.... Würde ich nicht machen!


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es so mit dem 2. AGB funktionieren wird. Wie chischko schrieb, es müsste sehr dicht sein. Warscheinlich würde sich dann auch irgendwo Luft sammeln wo man es nicht haben will.
Also lass den 2. AGB ganz weg, du wirst dich sonst nur ärgern.


----------



## Kau (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also muss der Radiator zwingend auf die Höhe von dem AGB ?.... 
Oder ist es nur in diesem Fall so, weil er wirklich tief sitzt?


----------



## chischko (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm versteh die Frage nun nicht ganz... Das einzige wirklich Wichtige ist eigentlich, dass das Wasser unheindert via Schwerkraft von AGB zu Pumpe fließt... alles andere ist quasi egal... 
Mit nem 2. AGB ist das schon sehr viel komplexer und wenn der obere nicht ausschließlich via Schwerkraft für Nachschub sorgt haste echt nen Problem...

Kann mich nur anschließen bzw. wiederholen: Das mit dem 2. AGB ist ne ganz besch...eidene Idee und wenn dann kannst gerne 2 Kreisläufe machen (einen für die CPU und einen für die GPU oder so) aber alles Weitere ist wirklich mit Problemen verbunden.

Edit: Ich rede von der nun grün eingezeichneten Strecke... wie soll das funktionieren? Screenshot by Lightshot 
Ich würde den Kreislauf ja so lösen (rosa Pfeile): Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Kau (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen der Schwerkraft /Druck von Radi zu AGB...
Ich weiß 2 AGB... aber sonnst sieht es so leer aus.....

Wie wäre dieser Aufbau?
Screenshot by Lightshot

(AGB1 -> Pumpe -> Graka -> Cpu -> Radi -> AGB2 -> AGB1)


----------



## chaotium (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein die Reihenfolge ist nicht ganz egal 

AGB-Pumpe-CPU-GPU- usw

Bei mir war es mal GPU und dann CPU. Dabei hatte ich immer ca 10 Grad mehr Temperatur, ca 60 Grad. 
Seit dem Umbau auf CPU und dann GPU hab ich nun zwischen 45 und 55 Grad je nach spiel


----------



## chischko (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nein die Reihenfolge ist nicht ganz egal
> 
> AGB-Pumpe-CPU-GPU- usw
> 
> ...



Hmmm das halte ich doch für überhöhten Unsinn, da sich das Wasser (ausreichende Fließgeschwindigkeit vorrausgesetzt ich würde mal sagen ab ca. 30L/h) im Kreislauf lokal höchstens mal um 3 K unterscheidet (und das bei mir auch nur wegen eines MoRa und unter Volllast beim Folden)... 2K sind da realistischer... 
Glaube eher Du hattest am Anfang vielleicht irgendwie unsauber gearbeitet und hast das beim Umbau korrigiert.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ich hab ne Alphacool VPP 655 PWM am Aquaero hängen und die läuft bei mir bei 100% nur mit 2000 RPM. Was ist den da die maximale Drehzahl. Laut diverser Tests müsste die viel höher gehen.

MfG


----------



## the_leon (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War da nicht mal was das man nen Adapter braucht, weil die "normalen" D5 (die, die nicht von Aquacomputer kommen) nicht kompatibel sind zum Aquaero?


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ne Alphacool VPP 655 PWM am Aquaero hängen und die läuft bei mir bei 100% nur mit 2000 RPM. Was ist den da die maximale Drehzahl. Laut diverser Tests müsste die viel höher gehen.
> 
> MfG


Gibt es da nicht pwm Probleme, steht jedenfalls in der Beschreibung.
Deaktiviere doch mal den CPU FAN im BIOS und steck die Pumpe da ran.
Dann kannst du die Drehzahl auch auslesen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Sebbi12392: Ansonsten mal checken, ob sie 12V bekommt? Wenn nicht wär das auch kein Wunder.

Schätze aber auch, dass es eher an einer PWM-Inkompatibilität zwischen Pumpe und Board liegt. Bei sehr neuen Boards ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür recht groß.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah sorry - hab überlesen, dass die Pumpe am Aquaero hängt. Dann ist das natürlich noch was anderes. 

@Liquid-Chilling: Das ist ja mal ein interessantes Konstrukt um die fehlenden Pullup-Widerstände zu ergänzen.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauchfrage die 1000ste.......

Brauche nochmal 2 Empfehlungen:

farblose Flüssigkeit -> welcher schwarze Schlauch?
farbige Flüssigkeit -> welcher transparente Schlauch?

Größe soll 13/10 sein und ist in beiden Fällen BPA freier Schlauch die bessere Wahl?


----------



## the_leon (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon Norprene und Tygon normal


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den bekomme ich wo und verwende ihn mit welchem Liquid ?


----------



## the_leon (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den bekommst du bei Aquatuning und kannst ihn mit allem verwenden.

Von Mayhems Aurora würde ich allerdings abraten.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mir selber noch nicht sicher, ob es farblos oder farbig werden soll.


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der schwarze Primochill wird es wohl erstmal werden. Eine Flasche CKC müsste ich auch noch haben. Dann sollte dem Wasserspass nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Bin gespannt, ob der Eiswolf das überhaupt packt. Mehr dazu demnächst im Tagebuch. 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum es solche Anschlüsse weder von EKWB, noch von Bitspower gibt???

Alphacool Eiszapfen 13/10mm Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das ist doch einfach nur Mist!


----------



## DARPA (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,
sagt mal wie gut sind die Standardklebeflächen beim Shoggy? 
Sind die ausreichend stark um die Schichten zusammen zu halten, wenn man das Case mal stärker hin und her bewegt oder im Extremfall sogar auf die Seite legt. Oder doch besser mit extra Kleber nachhelfen? Wenn ja, gibts dafür ne Empfehlung?
Pumpe ist ne D5 mit Watercool Top.


----------



## Thaurial (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> sagt mal wie gut sind die Standardklebeflächen beim Shoggy?
> Sind die ausreichend stark um die Schichten zusammen zu halten, wenn man das Case mal stärker hin und her bewegt oder im Extremfall sogar auf die Seite legt. Oder doch besser mit extra Kleber nachhelfen? Wenn ja, gibts dafür ne Empfehlung?
> Pumpe ist ne D5 mit Watercool Top.



wie meinst Du das genau? Der Shoggy an sich hält schon gut zusammen, aber wenn Du das Case kippst, dann fällt die Pume natürlich runter. Ich hatte meine DDc auch mal auf den oberen Teil des Sandwich festgeschraubt, dann gings.


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau deshalb weiß ich nicht,  warum das shoggy Ding so gehypt wird.

Vllt. Kannst du dir ja nen "Transport" Halter basteln um die pumpe bei Schräglage in Position zu halten.  Vllt nutzt du einfach die OVP in Verbindung mit Styropor um die pumpe zu stützen. 

Ich hatte sonst auch mal eine alternative gebastelt gehabt, ist auf dem Handy aber schwer zu skizzieren


Gruß 

- gesendet vom Z3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja grundsätzlich funktioniert der Shoggy gut. Die meisten mit wakü pcs werden diesen nur selten transportieren. Aber wenn man das vorhand und ihn auch noch hinlegen möchte, dann sollte man die Pumpe fixieren, insbesondere, wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass z.b das Mainboard beim kippen beschädigt würde.
Es ist nunmal so, dass die Pumpe mit dem shoggy deutlich leiser ist, als ohne.


----------



## KillercornyX (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe noch 2 lange Kabelbinder um den Fuß meiner aquastream gebunden. Damit kann ich mein Gehäuse auch kippen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu hatte ich mir eben auch mal Gedanken gemacht gehabt, da ich sehr wohl mein PC öfter mitnahm!  


Hier eine wirklich feste Verbindung von pumpe mit Gehäuse,  ohne auf die entkoppelnden Eigenschaften zu verzichten.

Orange ist der Schwamm,
Schwarz ein Kunststoff (d=6mm)
Silber sind Alu Winkel welche in den eingeschnittenen Schaum kommen und mit schrauben an den Kunststoff (oben und unten) verschraubt werden.
Oben die pumpe an den Kunststoff schrauben,  untere Platte mit Gehäuse verbinden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- gesendet vom Z3 via Tapatalk


----------



## h_tobi (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist zwar ne halbe Offtopic-Frage, aber ihr kennt die Alphacool-Produkte:
> 
> Was haltet ihr von den Alphacool Eisschicht Wärmeleitpads?
> 
> ...



Versuch, wenn möglich die Dicke genauer zu ermitteln (Fühlerlehre?), dann würde ich ein 2-3mm Kupferblech mit WL-Paste oder WL-Klebepads benutzen.

Bei 2-3 mm Differenz bringen Pads nicht wirklich viel, die Wärme wird nur sehr schlecht bis gar nicht abgeführt.

Je nach Platzverhältniss würde ich das Kupferblech polieren und mit Paste auf beiden Seiten verwenden. 
Meistens hat man ja einige Zehntel Spielraum um die Kühler nach Montage anzuziehen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so und nicht anders!

- gesendet vom Z3 via Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> wie meinst Du das genau? Der Shoggy an sich hält schon gut zusammen, aber wenn Du das Case kippst, dann fällt die Pume natürlich runter. Ich hatte meine DDc auch mal auf den oberen Teil des Sandwich festgeschraubt, dann gings.



Gehäuseboden und Pumpe will ich verschrauben, nur die Schwachstelle sind ja die beiden Klebeverbindungen zwischen den Zellgummis und dem Schwamm.
Im Normalfall wird das Case einfach nur rumstehen, aber ich bin Ingenieur und denke immer an alle eventuellen Ereignisse 

Die Idee von jamesblond find ich gut.

Beim Enthoo Luxe ist ja ein Pumpenständer dabei, dann könnte man alles richtig fest verschrauben. Nur bin ich mir unsicher, ob die Entkopplung durch die dünnen Gummischichten ausreichend ist. So nen Shoggy ist halt schon ne gute Konstruktion.


----------



## Thaurial (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Gehäuseboden und Pumpe will ich verschrauben, nur die Schwachstelle sind ja die beiden Klebeverbindungen zwischen den Zellgummis und dem Schwamm.
> Im Normalfall wird das Case einfach nur rumstehen, aber ich bin Ingenieur und denke immer an alle eventuellen Ereignisse
> 
> Die Idee von jamesblond find ich gut.
> ...



Ich hatte auch ein Luxe und meine DDC, ähnlichwie von James beschrieben, auf den Shoggy geschraubt und unten an dem Pumpenhalter verschraubt. Nach 3-4 mal abziehen, wegen Veränderungen an der Verschlauchung etc, hat der Sandwich dann nicht mehr optimal gehalten. Also genau wie von Dir vermutet. Hab dann die einfache Lösung wie von Killercorny genommen, also Kabelbinder drum. Die Pumpe ist ja normal nicht sichtbar.

Die aufwendige Lösung ist sicher besser - man muss nur schaun wie man die "Klemmen" von Schwamm zu Schaumstoff hinbekommt. Die DDC mit Messingtop zerrt halt ganz ordentlich an der Konstruktion - da war mir der Kabelbinder ganz recht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Versuch, wenn möglich die Dicke genauer zu ermitteln (Fühlerlehre?), dann würde ich ein 2-3mm Kupferblech mit WL-Paste oder WL-Klebepads benutzen.
> 
> Bei 2-3 mm Differenz bringen Pads nicht wirklich viel, die Wärme wird nur sehr schlecht bis gar nicht abgeführt.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis.

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich das Ganze mit Wärmeleitpäds von Phobia mit 4mm  Dicke gelöst:
Nach der warmen Abluft + der sehr niedrigen Drehzahl des Lüfter zu urteilen müsste es so passen.


----------



## Haarstrich (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

edit to late

Das ist dann natürlich der Overkill bzgl. Befestigung. Macht es doch wie in der Originalanleitung.

Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## IssaP (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man es so macht hat man aber eben das Problem, dass sich die beiden dünnen Schichten von der Dicken Schicht in der Mitte lösen. Ist bei mir auch so, aber die Schläuche halten die Pumpe ungefähr am gleichen Fleck wenn das Gehäuse liegt.


----------



## the_leon (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man das ordentlich Klebt hat man das Problem nicht


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, nicht Overkill.  Hab für 15 min mal mein Grips angestrengt um was vernünftiges zu bauen. 

Ob das jetzt Overkill ist...  Naja,  eher richtig! 

Würde in größere Stückzahl wohl auch für nen 10er zu haben sein.  Aber das können die Wirtschaftsingeneure bestimmen. Bin als Maschinenbaustudent eher fürs Mechanische zu haben 

- gesendet vom Z3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IssaP schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so, aber die Schläuche halten die Pumpe ungefähr am gleichen Fleck wenn das Gehäuse liegt.


Dito. Bei ner DDC kann man das Sandwich bzw. generell eine Abstützung unter der Pumpe fast komplett sein lassen. Ne D5 oder eine Eheim 1046 sind aber wieder was Anderes.


----------



## chischko (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Würde in größere Stückzahl wohl auch für nen 10er zu haben sein.  Aber das können die Wirtschaftsingeneure bestimmen. Bin als Maschinenbaustudent eher fürs Mechanische zu haben


Her mit allen Zahlen, Kanälen, Fertigungsprozessen, verwendeten Materialien etc. und ich (Wi-Ing) mach Dir ne Zielpreiskalkulation


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine zusätzliche Absicherung gegen Trennung der Schichten eines klassischen Shoggy-Sandwichs mit Moosgummi außen und Zellgummi in der Mitte geht btw. auch wesentlich einfacher und unauffälliger: Man vernäht einfach die drei Schichten am Rand und evtl. auch mit paar Stichen in der Mitte oder über Kreuz mit einem festen Garn (die Maschen nicht festziehen) . 
Wir als Ingenieure wissen ja schließlich: Die beste Konstruktion, ist die einfachste die funktioniert!
<- Ebenfalls Maschinenbauer aber schon paar Jährchen im Beruf (letztes Semester mit Dipl.-Ing. als regulärem Abschluss). Allerdings bin in eher unüblichen Branchen unterwegs - zumindest für unsere Zunft.

Eine gute Verklebung mit geeignetem Gummikleber ist jedoch bereits die halbe Miete.  Hab mal versucht ein gut verklebtes Shoggy-Sandwich zu trennen - da  reißt eher das Material selbst. Bei Hartschaumplatten statt Moosgummi ist btw Kontaktkleber (Pattex) meiner Erfahrung nach die bessere Wahl.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwar hat niemand behauptet, dass es das Non-Plus-Ultra wäre, aber das Shoggy-Sandwich hat sich bestens bewährt, ist günstig, Zutaten gibt´s in jedem Baumarkt und man kann´s selber machen - was will man mehr? Man kann eine Wakü-Pumpe nur schwer noch besser entkoppeln. Letzteres ist für Wakü-Pumpen in der Regel wesentlich aufwändiger und/oder teurer, sowie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Manchmal liegt das Gute eben thematisch nicht so nah, ist aber trotzdem besser als das meiste was es für solche Zwecke aus dem professionellen Lager gibt . Um aus diesem was ähnlich Gutes zu finden müsste man schon nach Firmen suchen die sich mit der Entkopplung wesentlich leichterer Geräte beschäftigen. Im Elektromechanik-Bereich gibt es da sicher Lösungen, aber an das Preis-Leitungsverhältnis eines Shoggy-Sandwiches kommen die bestimmt nicht ran, und auch die Wirkung dürfte i. d. R. kaum besser sein. 

Sylomerentkoppler sind im Übrigen was für schwere Maschinen - nicht für leichte Wakü-Pumpen. Unter einer Wakü-Pumpe stinkt das Zeug gegen ein Shoggy-Sandwich gnadenlos ab - viel zu steif. Die Teile sind gut, wenn du ein BHKW, ein BAZ oder ähnliche tonnenschwere Geräte aufstellen willst, aber wenn´s um die Entkopplung von vergleichsweise federleichten Wakü-Pumpen geht, ist das Shoggy-Sandwich schon ziemlich nah am Optimum. 
Mehr für die Entkopplung auszugeben lohnt sich imho nicht und bringt i. d. R. auch nichts. Abgesehen davon - wo bleibt sonst der Spaß am Basteln? Zudem ist das meiste was außer fertigen Shoggy-Sandwiches für Leute mit zwei linken Händen im Handel  "speziell" für Wakü-Pumpen angeboten wird viel schlechter geeignet (ungefähr so toll wie Sylomerdämpfer  ). 
Mit Sylomerdämpfern hab ich es damals gar nicht ausprobiert - man muss das Zeug bloß mal in die Hand nehmen und schon weiß man, dass es für den Zweck untauglich ist (selbst die weichste Variante). Ähnlich wie die sog. "Schwingmetall"-Entkoppler, die man ab und zu für Wakü-Pumpen findet ist das Zeug viel zu steif. Solche Materialien kann man zwar auch für Wakü-Pumpen nutzen, wenn man eine aufwändige mehrstufige Entkopplung aufbaut, aber direkt wie beim Shoggy-Sandwich sind sie ziemlich nutzlos.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch schon Sylomer verbaut (allerdings zweckgemäß) und es hat mich damals nicht spontan über den Einsatz als Wakü-Pumpen-Entkopplung nachdenken lassen, denn im Vergleich mit dem Zellgummi des Shoggy-Sandwiches ist es einfach zu wenig weich. Mag sein, dass man damit auch eine gewisse Entkopplungswirkung erzielt, aber besser geht´s mit Sicherheit per Sandwich. Das ergibt schon der einfache Fühltest. 

Allerdings kann ich dir nur zustimmen, dass es nicht immer unbedingt ein Shoggy-Sandwich sein muss. Hab auch schon andere effektive Entkopplungen für DDCs und AS-XTs/Eheims realisiert, die nicht auf einem Shoggy-Sandwich basierten. Diese Methoden erforderten aber erheblich mehr Aufwand und man muss wissen was man tut, wenn´s ähnlich gut wirken soll wie ein Shoggy-Sandwich. Es lohnt imho aber dennoch immer nach alternativen Ausschau zu halten, denn so ist Sven alias Shoggy damals ja auch auf das Sandwich gekommen. Außerdem ist Letzteres nicht für jede Einbau-Situation die optimale Lösung. Was man z. B. früher auch öfters mal gesehen hat, waren Seilspinnen-Entkopplungen wie man sie für Studio-Mikrofone kennt. Für hängende Montage gibt´s noch diverse andere Entkopplungen die ganz brauchbar sind. 

Über eine schwebende Magnet-Entkopplung mit Permanentmagneten hab ich mir schon mal Gedanken gemacht. Ohne aktive Elektromagneten bräuchte man dafür zwar noch zusätzliche weiche Entkoppler (z. B. Weichsilikonscheiben) für die Seitenkräfte aber so eine Lösung könnte auch sehr effektiv und zudem recht stabil sein. Zur Umsetzung hat es bisher aber noch nicht gereicht.


----------



## h_tobi (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> edit to late
> 
> Das ist dann natürlich der Overkill bzgl. Befestigung. Macht es doch wie in der Originalanleitung.
> 
> Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum




Das Shoggy bringt schon viel, ich habe mich bei meiner Aquastream-XT Ultra aber für diese Schwingmetalle entschieden:

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Schraubensatz aquadrive 96010

Die taugen viel und entkoppeln auf kleinstem Raum sehr ordentlich. 


Für die Eheim von meinem Sohn habe ich jetzt diese im Shop gefunden.
Die entkoppeln noch besser, da das Gummi noch etwas weicher ist, die Pumpe ist nach dem Entlüften absolut lautlos. 

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer 41092


----------



## JPio (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Coole Sache. Werd ich mal ausprobieren...

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht per Fühlen getestet, sondern mit einem Wasserglas, da sieht man die kleinsten Bewegungen.
> Hier mal zwei Beispiele die sehr gut funktionieren als Entkopplung, und kein Shoggy-Material besitzen.
> Die preislich nicht viel teurer, und für Jedermann erhältlich sind.
> 
> ...


Hmm - ich glaube da haben wir ein bisschen aneinander vorbei geredet. Zumindest das schaumartige Material in der zweiten Variante (in der schwarzen Version erkennt man es nicht) ist nicht das was ich als Sylomerdämpfer kenne. Die Sylomerdämpfer die ich schon mal in den Fingern hatte, waren aus Vollmaterial ohne Poren - im Prinzip eine Art Silikonplatte, die man zwischen Fundament und die definierten Auflageflächen des Maschinengestells legt. Dieses schaumartige geschlossenporige Zeug (allerdings andere Farbe) wurde damals vom Monteur zwar auch eingesetzt, aber bloß als Ölsperre zwischen Rahmen und Fundament aber nicht als der eigentliche Dämpfer. Bei dem Zeug könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es was bringt, aber an den Zellgummischaum des Shoggy-Sandwiches wird es wohl vor allem bei leichten Einzelpumpen trotzdem nicht rankommen, wenn es mit dem Ölsperren-Material vergleichbar sein sollte das ich kenne. Sandwiches mit Schaumstoffen die ähnliche Nachgiebigkeiten wie dieses Zeug haben, gibt es ja in Form des Phobya Noise-Destructor auch fertig, aber sie sind einfach nicht so gut wie die klassischen Shoggy-Sandwiches. Da das Material was du einsetzt aber eine andere Farbe hat, als das was ich kenne bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, was du da verwendest. Ein Sylomerdämpfer auf dem man schwere Maschinen lagert ist es meines Erachtens aber nicht. Hab das Zeug damals aber nicht selbst bestellt - von daher weiß ich nur, dass als Dämpfer kein Schaumstoff zum Einsatz kam, sondern Vollmaterial, was als Sylomerdämpfer betitelt wurde (und auch auf der Verpackung stand das nur beim Vollmaterial soweit ich mich erinnere).

Als Variante des Shoggy-Sandwichs gibt´s übrigens auch feinere und dünnere (10mm) Zellgummi-Schäume in vielen Baumärkten die von der Porengröße dem Schaumstoff ähneln den du einsetzt. Das entspricht dann schon eher dieser Variante, aber ich bezweifle, dass es derselbe Werkstoff ist. Allerdings gefällt mir deine Version ziemlich gut. Optisch ist das auf jeden Fall Top! 

Das Sicherheitsproblem mit der möglichen Delamination ist bei deiner Version aber genauso gegeben, wie bei einem Shoggy-Sandwich. Daran ändert die Wahl des Materials nichts, denn das hängt schließlich mit dem mechanischen Aufbau in Schichten und nicht mit der Wahl des dämpfenden Materials zusammen.
*
Edit:* Auch die gelben weichen Schwingmetalle kommen meiner Erfahrung nach nicht an die Entkopplungswirkung eines Shoggy-Sandwiches ran - vor allen nicht, wenn sie in Achsrichtung belastet werden. Wird die Hauptlast quer zur Achse der Dämpfer eingeleitet sieht es schon besser aus, ist aber allein trotzdem nicht überragend. Hatte ich mal probiert als sie gerade neu raus kamen, aber das Ergebnis hat zumindest mich nicht wirklich überzeugt (obwohl ich sie schon quer verbaut hatte). Für schwere Doppel-Pumpen (zwei D5 oder zwei AS-XTs) könnte es aber vllt. etwas besser aussehen. Je schwerer die Pumpe(n) desto steifer darf auch der Dämpfer sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch beim Shoggy-Sandwich kann man wie gesagt feste Platten oben und  unten verwenden. Wenn die Pumpe im Schwerpunkt sitzt steht sie da auch  gerade. Man sollte nur den Kleber wechseln, wenn man feste Platten statt  Moosgummi verwendet. PVC-Hartschaumplatten mit Pattex Kontaktkleber  haben sich bei mir wie gesagt ganz gut bewährt. 
Im Normalfall hält  auch ein gut geklebtes Shoggy-Sandwich einwandfrei. Wie gesagt - bei  meinem Versuch es mit Gewalt zu trennen riss erst das Material - die  Klebenaht blieb heile. Nichts desto trotz kann man eine klassisches  Shoggy-Sandwich eben mittels Garn auch problemlos verstärken, ohne Optik  und Wirkung zu beeinträchtigen. Mit festen Platten oben und unten ist  Letzteres - egal ob Shoggy- oder ein andere Sandwich - nicht ohne  Weiteres möglich. Wenn man sich hier nicht auf die Verklebung allein  verlassen will, müsste man evtl. wirklich zu aufwändigeren Konstrukten  wie der von jamesblond23 zurückgreifen oder Löcher für eine Vernähung  durch die Platten bohren. Gut verklebt ist das aber in der Regel weder  bei einem Shoggy-Sandwich noch bei ähnlichen Konstruktionen wie deinen  Sandwiches nötig. Der Kleber muss halt passen und korrekt angewandt  werden.


----------



## chaotium (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab vor kurzen auf eine Englischen Seite ein Post gelesen, dass Watercool darüber nachdenkt, einen Mora3 mit Kupfer Lamellen auf den Markt zu bringen.
Wisst ihr darüber was? Auf der Offiziellen Homepage steht darüber nichts,
Es wäre für mich dann ein interessanter Artikel


----------



## JakPol (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzen auf eine Englischen Seite ein Post gelesen, dass Watercool darüber nachdenkt, einen Mora3 mit Kupfer Lamellen auf den Markt zu bringen.
> Wisst ihr darüber was? Auf der Offiziellen Homepage steht darüber nichts,
> Es wäre für mich dann ein interessanter Artikel


Ich vermute mal, du meinst Watercool Heatkiller MO-RA3 420 Pro Radiator ? Falls ja hast du das falsch verstanden: wir haben Kupfer Lamellen in einem Prototyp getestet und konnten selbst bei Dauerbelastung mit einem 2kW Durchflusserhitzer keinen Vorteil messen. Da Kupfer deutlich teurer als Aluminium ist, würde das den ohnehin nicht geringen Preis des MO-RA weiter in die Höhe treiben. Daher haben wir das sein gelassen und planen auch nicht, einen MO-RA mit Kupfer Lamellen aufzulegen.

Bei den kommenden kleineren Radiatoren halten wir uns das allerdings noch offen [emoji6]


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, du meinst Watercool Heatkiller MO-RA3 420 Pro Radiator ? Falls ja hast du das falsch verstanden: wir haben Kupfer Lamellen in einem Prototyp getestet und konnten selbst bei Dauerbelastung mit einem 2kW Durchflusserhitzer keinen Vorteil messen. Da Kupfer deutlich teurer als Aluminium ist, würde das den ohnehin nicht geringen Preis des MO-RA weiter in die Höhe treiben. Daher haben wir das sein gelassen und planen auch nicht, einen MO-RA mit Kupfer Lamellen aufzulegen.
> 
> Bei den kommenden kleineren Radiatoren halten wir uns das allerdings noch offen [emoji6]


Nicht geringer Preis?
2 gute Radiatoren Kosten genauso viel wenn nicht mehr und die haben weniger Leistung.
Ihr könnt ihn natürlich trotzdem billiger machen[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass meine kleine Frage soviel Resonanz auslöst. Auf jeden Fall interessante Beiträge.
Also ich muss sagen, die Klebeflächen beim Shoggy sind stärker als ich erwartet habe. Das sitzt bombenfest. Auch beim Neigen und Umlegen rührt sich nix. Geräuschentkopplung ist auch sehr gut, dass einzige was man doch deutlich hört ist das eigentliche Pumpgeräusch, also das Verdichten der Flüssigkeit.

Allerdings hab ich grad ganz andere Probleme 
1. Der Durchflusssensor bringt kein Signal. Hab ihn am Aquaero angeschlossen, weder am Flow noch am Fan1 gehts. Nutze das Anschlusskabel von Phobya, daran sollte es ja nicht liegen. Dann lese ich im Netz, dass seit Jahren DOA Geräte ausgeliefert werden. Das kann echt nicht wahr sein, vorallem da der Sensor bei mir in der hintersten Ecke montiert, also nur mit Aufwand auszubauen. 
2. Nach dem ersten Start blieb direkt der Monitor schwarz und Fehlercode 62 und VGA LED am Leuchten. Mit deaktiviertem PCIe Slot startet Rechner ganz normal mit der iGPU. Also auf die Grafikkarte wieder den Luftkühler drauf geklatscht und in nem anderen Rechner getestet - läuft. Also CPU raus und Sockel angesehen, sieht aus wie neu, alle Pins ok. Somit hat sich dann wohl der PCIe Slot vom Board verabschiedet. Also erstmal nen neues Board bestellen zum Testen.
Im Moment bin ich schon leicht genervt, da ist man froh, dass alles zusammen ist, keine Lecks alles chic und dann kann man wieder alles auseinanderreissen


----------



## chaotium (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, du meinst Watercool Heatkiller MO-RA3 420 Pro Radiator ? Falls ja hast du das falsch verstanden: wir haben Kupfer Lamellen in einem Prototyp getestet und konnten selbst bei Dauerbelastung mit einem 2kW Durchflusserhitzer keinen Vorteil messen. Da Kupfer deutlich teurer als Aluminium ist, würde das den ohnehin nicht geringen Preis des MO-RA weiter in die Höhe treiben. Daher haben wir das sein gelassen und planen auch nicht, einen MO-RA mit Kupfer Lamellen aufzulegen.
> 
> Bei den kommenden kleineren Radiatoren halten wir uns das allerdings noch offen [emoji6]



Ja gut der Preis wäre mir egal.
Na gut dann muss ich auf Aquacomputer zurückgreifen


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, du meinst Watercool Heatkiller MO-RA3 420 Pro Radiator ? Falls ja hast du das falsch verstanden: wir haben Kupfer Lamellen in einem Prototyp getestet und konnten selbst bei Dauerbelastung mit einem 2kW Durchflusserhitzer keinen Vorteil messen. Da Kupfer deutlich teurer als Aluminium ist, würde das den ohnehin nicht geringen Preis des MO-RA weiter in die Höhe treiben. Daher haben wir das sein gelassen und planen auch nicht, einen MO-RA mit Kupfer Lamellen aufzulegen.
> 
> *Bei den kommenden kleineren Radiatoren halten wir uns das allerdings noch offen http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji6.png*



Als eine Alternative zum Airplex Radical mit Kupfer Lamellen? Ich weiß, im Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung  , aber vom Aussehen her einfach .

Neu: airplex radical Serie - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## MfDoom (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine Pumpe liegt in einem Gehäuse auf einem Spülschwamm, sehr gut entkoppelt


----------



## illousion (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hier so viele intelligente Menschen herumlaufen frage ich mal OT:

Kennt sich hier irgendwer mit belastung gespannter Edelstahlseile aus? Wenn ja dann bitte PN an mich, ich habe da ein kleines Bauprojekt und hoffe drum herum zu kommen mir die tausenden Formeln anzulernen und zu verstehen 
(Ich würde gerne Dinge an ein durch mein Zimmer gespanntes Edelstahlseil hängen)


----------



## Icedaft (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung was Du an das Teil hängen willst, aber bei 5kg/Seil sollte auch eine Mora drauf platz finden... 

DIGNITET Stahlseil - IKEA


----------



## JakPol (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> 2. Nach dem ersten Start blieb direkt der Monitor schwarz und Fehlercode 62 und VGA LED am Leuchten. Mit deaktiviertem PCIe Slot startet Rechner ganz normal mit der iGPU. Also auf die Grafikkarte wieder den Luftkühler drauf geklatscht und in nem anderen Rechner getestet - läuft. Also CPU raus und Sockel angesehen, sieht aus wie neu, alle Pins ok. Somit hat sich dann wohl der PCIe Slot vom Board verabschiedet. Also erstmal nen neues Board bestellen zum Testen.


Nicht verzweifeln! Es gibt gerade bei Grafikkarten den Fehler, dass man die Schrauben des Kühlers nicht exakt gleichmäßig anzieht. Das führt dazu, dass die Karte unter leichten mechanischen Spannungen steht, und das kann dazu führen, dass sie nicht starten kann, weil irgendein Selbsttest nicht funktioniert. Die Lösung ist dementsprechend simpel: wenn die Grafikkarte bei verbautem Kühler nicht startet, einfach alle Schrauben um ~eine viertel Umdrehung lösen und nochmal probieren. hat bei mir schon zweimal genau so funktioniert...

Nebenbei, hast Du die funktionierende Grafikkarte mit Luftkühler mal auf dem primären Motherboard mit CPU unter Wasser probiert, bevor Du das Mainbaord für tot erklärt hast?


----------



## Q-Pit (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Jungs,
bin gerade dabei meine erste WaKü zu bauen und habe als Pumpe eine EK-DDC 3.2 günstig kaufen können. (EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump)  – EK Webshop)
Als Top ist eins von Aquacomputer drauf  mit je 2 Ein/Auslässen.

Hab ein wenig rumgelesen und wollte nun mal fragen v.a. da hier auf den letzten Seiten viel übers Shoggy Sandwich gerdet wurde  wie ich die am besten entkoppel.
Außerdem wollt ich fragen ob es Sinn macht sich für die Pumpe einen Heatsink zu holen, da sie anscheinend manchmal sehr heiß werden kann. Würde bei mir aber sowieso nur in einem kleinen Kreislauf laufen bestehend  aus CPU, 360mm Radiator, AGB, der später erst erweitert wird (+1x Radi, GPU). Deswegen sollte man die Pumpe schonmal um einiges runterregeln können.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das DDC-Top von aquacomputer kann ich nicht empfehlen. Das ist der lauteste DDC-Deckel den ich bislang hatte, und noch dazu eine leichte Fehlkonstruktion was das obere Einlassgewinde und die scharfkantigen Strömungswege Inneren betrifft. Zudem kann es bei der Montag leicht passieren, dass der Rotor blockiert, weil die Toleranzen zu enge sind (hab es mit zwei Stück ausprobiert - beide waren diesbezüglich schlecht.

Runter gegereglet wird auch eine 18W DDC wie die Version die du dir holen willst in der Regel nicht übermäßig warm. Sinnvoll er ist es allerdings in der Regel gleich die 10W-Version zu nehmen. Auch die kann man in so einem Kreislauf im Normalfall noch ein gutes Stück runter regeln, aber sie kann gar nicht so heiß werden wie die 18W-Versionen.


----------



## chischko (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier irgendwer mit belastung gespannter Edelstahlseile aus? Wenn ja dann bitte PN an mich, ich habe da ein kleines Bauprojekt und hoffe drum herum zu kommen mir die tausenden Formeln anzulernen und zu verstehen
> (Ich würde gerne Dinge an ein durch mein Zimmer gespanntes Edelstahlseil hängen)


Vielleicht kann ich Dir helfen.... Bitte aber per PM, da das schon SEHR OT ist. Schreib mir mal was Du wissen musst/willst.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Q-Pit schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> bin gerade dabei meine erste WaKü zu bauen und habe als Pumpe eine EK-DDC 3.2 günstig kaufen können. (EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump)  – EK Webshop)
> Als Top ist eins von Aquacomputer drauf  mit je 2 Ein/Auslässen.
> 
> ...


Gescheite Pumpen sind Nassläufer-Pumpen, dei kühlen sich durch das zu pumpende Medium selber


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle mir bekannten Wasserkühlungspumpen sind Nassläufer, hohe Temperaturen gibt es wenn dann an der Elektronik.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> *Edit:* Ach was soll´s - wollte eh noch was anderes bei CK bestellen und hab jetzt einfach noch die SPC-60 drauf gepackt. Will einfach sehen, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege und ich will demnächst sowieso paar Pumpen verkaufen. Dann ist auch wieder Platz im Schrank. Los wird man ne Wakü-Pumpe im Notfall ja immer ohne viel Verlust - vor allem wenn sie wenig gelaufen ist.
> 
> *Edit #2: *Die technischen Daten der EKWB SPC-60 und der Magicool DCP450 ähneln sich auch (6W, 450l/h max.). Die max. Förderhöhe wird allerdings unterschiedlich angegeben (DCP450 = 2,4mWs | SPC-60=3,2mWS), aber die hängt eh auch zum guten Teil vom Spiralgehäuse und von der Ansteuerung des Motors ab. Eine max. Förderhöhe von 3,2mWs wäre schon ein Ansage, falls es wirklich der Magicool Rotor bzw. eine Abwandlung davon ist. Angesichts der Bauhöhe der SPC-60 könnte es z. B. eine gekürzte Variante sein, denn der Permanentemagnetring ging bei der DCP450 eh nicht über die gesamt Rotorhöhe.
> In dem Fall wäre es natürlich umso besser, wenn EKWB da mehr raus holt. Allerdings stimmt die von EKWB auf deren Homepage angegebene Kennlinie nicht mit den technischen Daten überein (könnte aber die Kennlinie für einen per PWM gedrosselten Zustand sein).
> Bei der Magicool gab es übrigens auch schon einen PWM-Anschluss auf der Platine (war aber nicht als solcher verdrahtet). Auch das würde dafür sprechen, dass die SPC-60 eine Variante davon sein könnte, denn dann hätte nur die Elektronik in ein anderes Platinenformat gebracht werden und die PWM-Funktion aktiviert werden müssen. <= Das ist aber wie gesagt alles Spekulation meinerseits. Wenn die Pumpe da ist, werd ich mal einen Vergleich anstellen und berichten .



Was ist aus der SPC-60 denn nun geworden?


----------



## JPio (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Q-Pit
Bei AT findest du so einige Tops und Heatsinks für ne DDC im Shop. Vor allem die Metallversionen, die aufgrund des Materials, die Pumpe schon etwas ruhiger stellen...
Lasse mich aber wie immer von den entsprechenden Spezialisten eines besseren belehren...  

MfG 
Pio

Edit
KA wo ich die Metallversionen gesehen hatte. Find sie grad nicht. Ausser die von AT...


----------



## Thaurial (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JPio schrieb:


> @Q-Pit
> Bei AT findest du so einige Tops und Heatsinks für ne DDC im Shop. Vor allem die Metallversionen, die aufgrund des Materials, die Pumpe schon etwas ruhiger stellen...
> Lasse mich aber wie immer von den entsprechenden Spezialisten eines besseren belehren...
> 
> ...



Vielleicht meintest Du das Phobya Messing Top. Das ist so ziemlich das schwerste, wird aber glaub ich nicht mehr hergestellt. Daher lasse ich meins mal schön im Schrank liegen bis ichs nochmal brauche


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Nicht verzweifeln! Es gibt gerade bei Grafikkarten den Fehler, dass man die Schrauben des Kühlers nicht exakt gleichmäßig anzieht. Das führt dazu, dass die Karte unter leichten mechanischen Spannungen steht, und das kann dazu führen, dass sie nicht starten kann, weil irgendein Selbsttest nicht funktioniert. Die Lösung ist dementsprechend simpel: wenn die Grafikkarte bei verbautem Kühler nicht startet, einfach alle Schrauben um ~eine viertel Umdrehung lösen und nochmal probieren. hat bei mir schon zweimal genau so funktioniert...
> 
> Nebenbei, hast Du die funktionierende Grafikkarte mit Luftkühler mal auf dem primären Motherboard mit CPU unter Wasser probiert, bevor Du das Mainbaord für tot erklärt hast?



Hey, danke für die Anteilnahme 
Also tatsächlich wollte ich noch testen, den CPU Kühler zu lockern. Kommt ja schonmal vor, das dadurch z.B. RAM Slots nicht funktionieren. Aber an das offensichtliche, nämlich den GPU Kühler hatte ich gar nicht gedacht   Das werde ich auf jeden Fall testen, Waterblock ist schon wieder montiert. Wäre top, wenn dies die Ursache ist. Mein anderes Problem mit dem Durchflusssensor war auch unkritischer als gedacht, es war tatsächlich eine Ader am Anschlusskabel gebrochen.

Nur CPU unter Wasser kann ich leider nicht testen, da ich bisher keine Schnellverschlüsse verbaut habe und eine Doppelmuffe zum Schliessen des Loops hab ich auch nicht da. Aber das Board hätte ich auf jeden Fall noch getestet, aber halt als offenen Aufbau unter Luft. Hab für sowas noch ne Notfall Grafikkarte.


P.S. Welche Schnellverschlüsse würdet ihr empfehlen, also welche sind auch von guter Qualität?


----------



## JakPol (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Koolance qd3 sind die besten. Leider auch recht teuer...


----------



## JPio (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Vielleicht meintest Du das Phobya Messing Top. Das ist so ziemlich das schwerste, wird aber glaub ich nicht mehr hergestellt. Daher lasse ich meins mal schön im Schrank liegen bis ichs nochmal brauche



Jepp, genau die meinte ich.
Hm, das ist ja mal semi optimal...
Freut mich für dich, dass du noch was im Schrank liegen hast...  

MfG


----------



## Q-Pit (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich dann neues Top + Heatsink kaufen müsste wirds dann wieder ganz schön teuer 
So ne AC Eisdecke Acetal kostet ja schon ~25€, dazu z.b. der EK Heatsink für 20€ sind dann fast 50€ extra...

Glaub werds einfach mal probieren wenn der Rest in 1-2 Tagen da ist und mal gucken wie laut und heiß sie tatsächlich wird. Wenns nich taugt investier ich eben nochmal ordentlich rein ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was ist aus der SPC-60 denn nun geworden?



Liegt seit über zwei Wochen auf meinem Schreibtisch, aber ich komme momentan nicht dazu mal in Ruhe einen Testkreislauf zu bauen. Habe zu viele wichtigere Baustellen. 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> z.B. D5 und DDC Pumpen sind Kugel-Motor Pumpen, und laufen nicht unter Sparte Nassläufer.


Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Selbstverständlich sind das Nassläufer. Ob ein Pumpe ein Nassläufer ist oder nicht, hat nichts mit der Bauform des Rotors oder der Form oder der Lagerung zu tun. Letztere Merkmale zeichnen die Laings im Unterschied zu anderen Pumpen aus und haben ihnen den missverständlichen Namen "Kugelmotor-Pumpe" eingebracht. Mit dem was man unter einem Kugelmotor üblicher Weise versteht hat das nichts zu tun, aber auch Laing hat die Pumpen damals afaik leider so bezeichnet. Mit der Frage, ob es eine Nassläufer-Pumpe ist, oder nicht, hat das aber grundsätzlich nichts zu tun. Eine Nassläufer-Pumpe definiert sich dadurch, dass der gesamte bewegliche Teil im Fördermedium läuft und keine Antriebswelle o. Ä. vorhanden ist, die das Medium verlässt (somit auch keine Wellendichtringe o. Ä.). Genau wie bei anderen Wakü-Pumpen werden die Rotoren der Laings ebenfalls direkt über das Drehfeld  des außen liegenden Stators über magnetische Kopplung mit dem permanentmagnetischen Rotor angetrieben (bzw. durch das alternierende Feld bei den Eheims). Wie der Rotor geformt ist und dass es sich im Fall der Laings um ein Punktlager als Rotorlager handelt, ändert nichts daran, dass sich außerhalb des mit Fördermedium gefluteten Teils nichts bewegt und die Pumpe somit ein Nassläufer ist. 

Es sind tatsächlich alle kommerziell erhältlichen Wakü-Pumpen Nassläufer. Die einzigen von der Funktionsweise etwas exotischen Wakü-Pumpen (die aber selbstverständlich auch Nassläufer sind) stellen die Eheims und deren Derivate dar, da hier der Rotor nicht kontinuierlich rotiert, sondern lediglich mit der eingestellten Frequenz hin und her schwingt (Antrieb ähnlich wie bei einem elektrischen Rasierapparat). Sie sind also keine klassischen kontinuierlich arbeiten Kreiselpumpen wie die Laings oder alle anderen nicht-Eheim basierten Wakü-Pumpen, sondern diskontinuierlich arbeitende Kreiselpumpen. Daher haben sie auch aschensymmetrische Flügelräder und achsensymmetrisch gespiegelte "Sprialgehäuse". Auch bei diskontinuierlichen Kreiselpumpen handelt es sich aber prinzipiell um Kreislpumpen, da ebenfalls die Fliehkraftwirkung zur Druckerhöhung genutzt wird.
*
Edit: *Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt sind Laing-Pumpen (heute ja Lowara-Pumpen) als Nassläufer ausgeführte, kontinuierlich arbeitende Kreiselpumpen mit selbsttätig spielfrei nachstellender Punktlagerung mittels Kugelkalottenlager und hemisphärenförmigem permentmagnetischem Rotor mit elektronisch kommutiertem Synchronantrieb. Etwas sperrig, aber es beschreibt die wichtigsten Merkmale.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Toll Joe, jetzt raucht mir der Kopf mangels Wasserkühlung...


----------



## JPio (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Toll Joe, jetzt raucht mir der Kopf mangels Wasserkühlung...



Unter kaltes Wasser halten...
Hat mir auch grad geholfen...


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mal special thanks an JakPol, die Schrauben lockern war der ultimative Tipp 

Was mich jetzt nur noch stört, ist ein Geräusch von der D5, das geht die ganze Zeit Klack Klack Klack ........ 
Klingt fast wie nen Lagerschaden bei nem Lüfter, Geräusch wird auch langsamer bzw schneller mit Anpassen der Frequenz. Glaube nicht, dass das normal ist?!


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-D5-TOP


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, also Pumpe nochmal ausbauen. Na vllt erkenne ich ja was.
Kann ich die Freigängigkeit auf irgend eine Art prüfen?


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ist mir alles durchaus bekannt. Das war auch vor nicht all zu langer Zeit, auch meine Denkweise. Es wird aber durch die Vielzahl der Pumpen-Arten nicht mehr so verallgemeinert, was mir von einem Hersteller erklärt wurde. Es hatte auch seinen Grund, warum ich im Beispiel die Eheim außen vor gelassen habe. Im Prinzip hast du völlig Recht, es wird halt mehr differenziert.


Da geht es nicht um die Differenzierung, sondern um unterschiedliche technische Merkmale. Eine Pumpe kann ein Nassläufer sein und eine andere ein Trockenläufer, aber dennoch können beides z. B. kontinuierlich arbeitende Kreiselpumpen sein. Es kann auch eine Pumpe einen hemisphärischen Rotor haben und eine einen zylindrischen und trotzdem können beides Nassläufer sein. Das sind einfach unterschiedliche Kategorien von Eigenschaftsbezeichnungen und keine feststehenden termini technici für explizite Pumpentypen. Man kann auch einfach nur zwischen Strömungs- und Verdrängerpumpen unterscheiden, oder eben nach anderen Eigenschaften. Nassläufer und Trockenläufer zum Beispiel. Ich bitte die Aufklärung über den Sachverhalt auch nicht als Angriff zu verstehen - sondern lediglich als ergänzende Information, da deine Aussage/Frage imho missverständlich und pauschal war, zumal sie eben in Bezug die auslösende Aussage von MfDoom bezüglich Nassläufer und deren Kühlung auch einfach nicht ganz passte. 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kugel-Motor Pumpen, die Bezeichnung wird nicht nur von Laing/Lowara/Xylem verwendet, sondern auch von anderen Herstellern, z.B. Vortex. Wird auch in Großhandel-Katalogen so aufgeführt.


Bei Vortex hab ich mich auch schon gefragt wie das bei denen läuft. Soweit ich weiß sind die Patente von Laing bzw. inzwischen Lowara (Xylem Group) noch gültig. Eventuell haben die ne Lizenz gekauft, denn die Pumpen wären sonst höchst wahrscheinlich ne Patentverletzung. Dass sie die Pumpen so nennen ist denke ich im Wesentlichen Marketing im Sinne einer Produktabgrenzung, weil ja nun mal eine Lagerkugel und eine halbkugelförmiger Rotor zum Einsatz kommen, was sie von den meisten anderen Pumpen unterscheidet. Aber es ist keine technische Eigenschaftsangabe die etwas zum Thema Nassläufer aussagen würde .



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Edit: Ich finde es gut, wie auf eine rhetorische Frage eingegangen wird.


 Mit dem Nachsatz war es keine rhetorische Frage mehr .


----------



## MfDoom (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf jeden Fall ist es in der Regel nicht nötig die Pumpen separat zu kühlen, sie können ohne Probleme eingepackt werden.
Das war nämlich die Frage hier, an die Herren Theoretiker


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die "original" DDC mit schwarzem Rotor läuft bei mir jedenfalls immer noch. Ohne irgend welche Sondermaßnahmen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Liegt seit über zwei Wochen auf meinem Schreibtisch, aber ich komme momentan nicht dazu mal in Ruhe einen Testkreislauf zu bauen. Habe zu viele wichtigere Baustellen.
> 
> 
> Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Selbstverständlich sind das Nassläufer. Ob ein Pumpe ein Nassläufer ist oder nicht, hat nichts mit der Bauform des Rotors oder der Form oder der Lagerung zu tun. Letztere Merkmale zeichnen die Laings im Unterschied zu anderen Pumpen aus und haben ihnen den missverständlichen Namen "Kugelmotor-Pumpe" eingebracht. Mit dem was man unter einem Kugelmotor üblicher Weise versteht hat das nichts zu tun, aber auch Laing hat die Pumpen damals afaik leider so bezeichnet. Mit der Frage, ob es eine Nassläufer-Pumpe ist, oder nicht, hat das aber grundsätzlich nichts zu tun. Eine Nassläufer-Pumpe definiert sich dadurch, dass der gesamte bewegliche Teil im Fördermedium läuft und keine Antriebswelle o. Ä. vorhanden ist, die das Medium verlässt (somit auch keine Wellendichtringe o. Ä.). Genau wie bei anderen Wakü-Pumpen werden die Rotoren der Laings ebenfalls direkt über das Drehfeld  des außen liegenden Stators über magnetische Kopplung mit dem permanentmagnetischen Rotor angetrieben (bzw. durch das alternierende Feld bei den Eheims). Wie der Rotor geformt ist und dass es sich im Fall der Laings um ein Punktlager als Rotorlager handelt, ändert nichts daran, dass sich außerhalb des mit Fördermedium gefluteten Teils nichts bewegt und die Pumpe somit ein Nassläufer ist.
> ...



Kleine Korrektur:
Auch Eheims arbeiten kontinuierlich und schwingen nicht hin und her. (Der Antrieb meines Rasierers übrigens auch nicht.) Die Trägheit es Eheim-Läufers reicht, um während des Phasenüberganges auf die andere Seite des Pols zu wechseln. Manchmal braucht er ein paar Versuche beim Anlaufen (mit deutlichen akustischen Feedback), aber solange das Flügelrad nicht blockiert wird, ändert sich die Bewegungsrichtung nicht. Im Gegensatz zu elektronisch angesteuerten Mehrpolkonstruktionen wie bei Laing ist es beim Einphasen-Synchronmotor einer Eheim aber dem Zufall überlassen, in welche Richtung er anläuft. Das unruhirgere Laufverhalten durch die geringe Polzahl wird von der großen Masse ganz gut maskiert.


----------



## DARPA (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, bin heute nochmal dem "Klackern" nachgegangen. 
Bei näherer Betrachtung war ich doch der Meinung, dass es nicht von der Pumpe sondern vom DFM kommt. Beide sitzen direkt nebeneinander, daher war das Orten schwierig. Aber wenn man sich den drehenden Flügel vorstellt, kommt das Geräusch genau hin. 
Also kurz gesucht und bäm, bin ich nicht der erste, bei dem das mit dem AC DFM auftritt. Hab auch ein Video gefunden wo es ganz genauso klingt. Geräusch soll nach paar Tagen Betrieb verschwinden. 
Klar, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass noch viel Luft drin ist, da der Sensor bei mir am tiefsten Punkt sitzt (direkt am Boden), außerdem musste ich davor und dahinter nen 90° setzen. Tut echt weh, wenn man täglich Anlagen plant, aber ging baulich nicht anders. Naja wie auch immer, wenn sich das noch legt, bin ich endlich zufrieden und der Umbau ist abgeschlossen (zumindest bis das Kribbeln wieder anfängt ).
Hab dann heute zwar die Pumpe umsonst ausgebaut, aber im Entleeren und Befüllen bin ich inzwischen Champion


----------



## chischko (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> So, bin heute nochmal dem "Klackern" nachgegangen.
> Bei näherer Betrachtung war ich doch der Meinung, dass es nicht von der Pumpe sondern vom DFM kommt. Beide sitzen direkt nebeneinander, daher war das Orten schwierig. Aber wenn man sich den drehenden Flügel vorstellt, kommt das Geräusch genau hin.
> Also kurz gesucht und bäm, bin ich nicht der erste, bei dem das mit dem AC DFM auftritt. Hab auch ein Video gefunden wo es ganz genauso klingt. Geräusch soll nach paar Tagen Betrieb verschwinden.
> Klar, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass noch viel Luft drin ist, da der Sensor bei mir am tiefsten Punkt sitzt (direkt am Boden), außerdem musste ich davor und dahinter nen 90° setzen. Tut echt weh, wenn man täglich Anlagen plant, aber ging baulich nicht anders. Naja wie auch immer, wenn sich das noch legt, bin ich endlich zufrieden und der Umbau ist abgeschlossen (zumindest bis das Kribbeln wieder anfängt ).
> Hab dann heute zwar die Pumpe umsonst ausgebaut, aber im Entleeren und Befüllen bin ich inzwischen Champion



Ah ja,, das kann natürlich sein. Hatte mal etwas das selbe Problem am Anfang bis ich das Double Protect Konzentrat rein gekippt habe und sofort war es weg. Scheint was mit der sich verändernden Viskosität zu tun zu haben oder es wird besser geschmiert... hab relativ viel rein aber es war schlagartig weg. Wenn es nicht von selbst weg geht probier es vielleicht mal damit.


----------



## DARPA (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also der Rechner lief die ganze Nacht durch und heute morgen war das Geräusch weg.


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin 
ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mein System umgebaut und nach dem ich es wieder befüllt habe und in Betrieb genommen habe gibt die Pumpe (Phobya DC-220) starke Laufgeräusche von sich, wie ein Lagerschaden.Drosseln hat auch nicht gebracht. Nun benötige ich ne neue Pumpe.

Und da weiß ich nicht welche ich nehmen soll.
1. Die DC 220 nochmal
2.Die EK SPC-60   EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM - Acetal (inkl. Pumpe)
3. Eine DDC 310 mit Phobya Top Phobya DDC Light Laing DDC Black top (2. Wahl) | DDC Aufsatze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

ich Tendiere zur DDC. was meint ihr?
Mein Problem ist halt, das ich nicht viel Platz habe unter der Abdeckung (100mm). Anbei ein Bild wo der Ausgang Pumpe vorne ist.

Danke Pelle


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> Ich habe mein System umgebaut und nach dem ich es wieder befüllt habe und in Betrieb genommen habe gibt die Pumpe (Phobya DC-220) starke Laufgeräusche von sich, wie ein Lagerschaden.Drosseln hat auch nicht gebracht. Nun benötige ich ne neue Pumpe.
> 
> ...



Hab mich selber für ne DDC310 entschieden, bisher nichts Schlechtes gesehen oder gehört... wäre ne D5 nicht aber platzsparender mit AGB-Sockel?

Mal ne Frage an dich und in die Runde, auf dem Bild sind gut die Monsoon-Anschlüsse auf der PSU Shroud zu sehen. Ich nehme an das sind Durchführungen? Wenn ja, was machst du denn die Abdeckung raus muss? System komplett entleeren und abschrauben? Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, an meiner Shroud die HTs vorbeizubiegen oder Durchführungen (deutlich schicker in meinen Augen). zu machen...


----------



## Thaurial (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> Ich habe mein System umgebaut und nach dem ich es wieder befüllt habe und in Betrieb genommen habe gibt die Pumpe (Phobya DC-220) starke Laufgeräusche von sich, wie ein Lagerschaden.Drosseln hat auch nicht gebracht. Nun benötige ich ne neue Pumpe.
> 
> ...



Hey Pelle,

die SPC60 ist auch eine Laing, allerdings etwas schwächer bzw modifiziert. Laut CB Test schneidet sie in der Laustärke aber deutlich schlechter ab als eine DDC. 

Wichtig wäre auch, möchtest Du die Pumpe vielleicht via PWM drosseln bzw. wieviel druck/durchlauf benötigtst Du?

Ich würde nach bisl hin und her immer wieder die DDC nehmen kompakt, gut zu steuern, es gibt unmengen an tops.

Das von Dir gewählte Top, ich weiss nicht. Versuch lieber ein Phobya Messing Top zu bekommen.


----------



## MfDoom (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> Ich habe mein System umgebaut und nach dem ich es wieder befüllt habe und in Betrieb genommen habe gibt die Pumpe (Phobya DC-220) starke Laufgeräusche von sich, wie ein Lagerschaden.Drosseln hat auch nicht gebracht. Nun benötige ich ne neue Pumpe.
> 
> ...



Es kann sein das sich Luftblasen am Pumpenrad festsetzen, die führen zu einer kleinen Unwucht und das hörst du dann. Also bevor du neu kaufst würde ich versuchen durch leichtes klopfen oder neigen die Luft herauszubekommen. Es hilft auch die Drehzahl eine Weile zu erhöhen. Lass die Pumpe mal eine Weile Vollgas laufen.


----------



## Thaurial (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Es kann sein das sich Luftblasen am Pumpenrad festsetzen, die führen zu einer kleinen Unwucht und das hörst du dann. Also bevor du neu kaufst würde ich versuchen durch leichtes klopfen oder neigen die Luft herauszubekommen. Es hilft auch die Drehzahl eine Weile zu erhöhen. Lass die Pumpe mal eine Weile Vollgas laufen.



Es ist natürlich richtig erstmal nach dem Fehler zu schauen, da hat Doom recht. ggf.  hat die Pumpe noch Garantie? Hatte  mal ne defekte DDC und nach 2 Tagen durch Garantieaustausch bei AT ne neue in der Post.


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> , auf dem Bild sind gut die Monsoon-Anschlüsse auf der PSU Shroud zu sehen.


Wo siehst Du auf diesem Bild Shrouds??? -- Das sind für mich noch immer Lüftervorkammern... haben wir nen unterschiedliches Wording? 
Wofür steht bei Dir PSU? Power Supply Unit? ... Irgendwas versteh ich an der Frage nicht!


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du auf diesem Bild Shrouds??? -- Das sind für mich noch immer Lüftervorkammern... haben wir nen unterschiedliches Wording?
> Wofür steht bei Dir PSU? Power Supply Unit? ... Irgendwas versteh ich an der Frage nicht!



Ja, Shrouds sind sowohl Lüftervorkammern, eine Netzteilabdeckung heisst im englischen aber auch PSU Shroud. Eine Shroud bezeichnet im Allgemeinen eine Abdeckung / Blende, sorry für das Wording.


----------



## immortuos (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> 3. Eine DDC 310 mit Phobya Top Phobya DDC Light Laing DDC Black top (2. Wahl) | DDC Aufsatze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Die DDC ist schon recht leise, würde das aber an deiner Stelle nicht mit so einem Top kaputt machen wollen, schau mal ob du irgendwo gebraucht ein Phobya Messing Top bekommst, die sind perfekt (durch 660 Gramm Eigengewicht)


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ja, Shrouds sind sowohl Lüftervorkammern, eine Netzteilabdeckung heisst im englischen aber auch PSU Shroud. Eine Shroud bezeichnet im Allgemeinen eine Abdeckung / Blende, sorry für das Wording.



Aaaah again what learned wie Loddar es sacht


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Aaaah again what learned wie Loddar es sacht



Ich "rephrase" mal meine Question wie man im Neudeutsch sagt:

Wie habt ihr den Durchgang von Leitungen durch eine Netzteilabdeckung gelöst. Ich habe ein Hard Tube Build geplant, nur als Hintergrund.. meine Ablassleitung soll unter die Abdeckung, ich habe die Möglichkeit, die Abdeckung zu umgehen, da die Pumpe nicht direkt unter der Abdeckung stehen soll, aber schicker finde ich es, eine Durchführung zu haben.. nur wie bekommt man die Abdeckung aus dem Gehäuse ohne die Wakü gleich mit kaltverformt hinterher zu ziehen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



immortuos schrieb:


> Die DDC ist schon recht leise, würde das aber an deiner Stelle nicht mit so einem Top kaputt machen wollen, schau mal ob du irgendwo gebraucht ein Phobya Messing Top bekommst, die sind perfekt (durch 660 Gramm Eigengewicht)



Für eine gleichwertige schwere Alternative aus Metall muss  er eigentlich nicht lange auf Marktplätze nach gebrauchten Phobya Tops suchen:

- Barrow Full Metal Top für DDC Pumpe

- DDC Metal Top


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt einen Importeur für Barrow in UK (eBay seller), evtl. gibt's den da schneller?


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich "rephrase" mal meine Question wie man im Neudeutsch sagt:
> 
> Wie habt ihr den Durchgang von Leitungen durch eine Netzteilabdeckung gelöst. Ich habe ein Hard Tube Build geplant, nur als Hintergrund.. meine Ablassleitung soll unter die Abdeckung, ich habe die Möglichkeit, die Abdeckung zu umgehen, da die Pumpe nicht direkt unter der Abdeckung stehen soll, aber schicker finde ich es, eine Durchführung zu haben.. nur wie bekommt man die Abdeckung aus dem Gehäuse ohne die Wakü gleich mit kaltverformt hinterher zu ziehen?



Thanks für's Rephrasieren! Goes doch!  
Was I öfters schon gesehen have, ist that unter der Shroud then mit Softtubes gearbeitet wird and with Schnelltrennkupplungen wie the QD3. 
Damit ist das Problem nicht gesolved, ist mir bewusst, but so hast You zumindest unter der Shroud die Possibility die Tubes zu trennen und the Pumpe to entnehmen etc. 
Ich think die Tubes nur so zu entnehmen will be ziemlich schwierig because die Enden der Tubes are alway mit Anschlüssen versehen, that's why Du wahrscheinlich entweder much bigger Löcher bohren müssen wirst or someone mit einer kreativen Idea brauchst, which ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ober er nun einen Monat wartet bis das Teil aus China kommt, oder einen Monat die MP´s absucht, bleibt sich gleich.



Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual . Unterm Strich steigen damit seine Chancen das zu bekommen, was er haben möchte. Ich habe den Eindruck das viele beim Stichwort "schwerer DDC Deckel" nur nach dem Phobya Top suchen und dann irgendwann aufgeben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Hab mich selber für ne DDC310 entschieden, bisher nichts Schlechtes gesehen oder gehört... wäre ne D5 nicht aber platzsparender mit AGB-Sockel?
> 
> Mal ne Frage an dich und in die Runde, auf dem Bild sind gut die Monsoon-Anschlüsse auf der PSU Shroud zu sehen. Ich nehme an das sind Durchführungen? Wenn ja, was machst du denn die Abdeckung raus muss? System komplett entleeren und abschrauben? Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, an meiner Shroud die HTs vorbeizubiegen oder Durchführungen (deutlich schicker in meinen Augen). zu machen...



Moin
zu erst 
Die hintere ist mit ner Schottdurchführung und die Vordere ist nur ein Loch in der Abdeckung. Und ja die geht nur weg wenn das Wasser raus ist. Ich habe nach dem 5. oder 6. Umbau im halben Jahr gedacht jetzt ist das Final und habe dann einen Ablasshahn mit eingebaut.

Das Pumpengeräusch ist nachdem ich rauchen war bersser geworden, die Pumpe hatte wohl Angst um ihr Leben.
Trotzdem ist Sie bei 7V noch recht laut und leise wird es erst ab 5V und das ist mir dann ein bischen Wenig. ich werde wohl die DDC nehmen, dann hab ich was bewärtes. Der Durchfluss wird bei mir schon gut gebremst, ich habe 2 Kühler und 7 90° Winkel, drossel werde ich die Pumpe mit dem Aquero. Als Top nehme ich das günstige von Phobya und bestelle mir das Messing Top aus China. Gibt es da Einwände?

@Thaurial
Willst du deinen Schrank nicht mal Plündern und der Welt was gutes tun.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Thanks für's Rephrasieren! Goes doch!
> Was I öfters schon gesehen have, ist that unter der Shroud then mit Softtubes gearbeitet wird and with Schnelltrennkupplungen wie the QD3.
> Damit ist das Problem nicht gesolved, ist mir bewusst, but so hast You zumindest unter der Shroud die Possibility die Tubes zu trennen und the Pumpe to entnehmen etc.
> Ich think die Tubes nur so zu entnehmen will be ziemlich schwierig because die Enden der Tubes are alway mit Anschlüssen versehen, that's why Du wahrscheinlich entweder much bigger Löcher bohren müssen wirst or someone mit einer kreativen Idea brauchst, which ich nicht kenne.



Großartig, mein Kopf jetzt tuen weh!

Ich plane ein T-Stück behind the Pump... To GPU/CPU, and to an enourmously big Ablasshahn ... Ablasschicken (male)... oder so...

Schnelltrennkupplung wäre ne Idee, wenn ich die PSU Blende 2-teilig lasse, d.h. den vorderen Teil ohne den Deckel rausnehmen kann... dann komme ich so an die Pumpe / Netzteil / Ablassvorrichtung, ohne die Verrohrung zu bewegen.. wenns was größeres ist, ist wahrscheinlich eh der Kreislauf betroffen und ich muss ihn leeren... Danke, manchmal muss man nur mal drüber reden..


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Richtig...den gibt es, aber der hat nicht die Auswahl wie die Ali-Shops. Habe mein Barrow-Zeugs über Ali bestellt.
> 
> Schöne und ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühler haben die bei Ali, die Frage ist nur, was die taugen.
> Hier mal paar Beispiele:
> ...



Ich glaube Bundy und Krabs haben davon auch schon welche getestet. Bestwerte bei der Leistungsnote wird es nicht geben, aber wenn einem die Optik gefällt und sie bei der Materialqualität/Verarbeitung kein Totalausfall sind, warum nicht. Aber allein schon wegen dem Aussehen sind die Kühler überhaupt nicht mein Fall und zumindest bei Wasserkühlern bleibe ich bei  Aquacomputer, Watercool oder Anfitec.


----------



## Thaurial (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Thaurial
> Willst du deinen Schrank nicht mal Plündern und der Welt was gutes tun.
> 
> Danke für Eure Hilfe



ungern - kann aber 1-2 Leute fragen ob sie noch einen haben. wenn Du möchtest.

verwendest Du einen DFM? Drossel via Spannung oder PWM? Ich hab z.b die DDC Plus pwm und regel die Pumpe mit dem PWM Port am AQ5lt


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Hab mich selber für ne DDC310 entschieden, bisher nichts Schlechtes gesehen oder gehört... wäre ne D5 nicht aber platzsparender mit AGB-Sockel?
> 
> Mal ne Frage an dich und in die Runde, auf dem Bild sind gut die Monsoon-Anschlüsse auf der PSU Shroud zu sehen. Ich nehme an das sind Durchführungen? Wenn ja, was machst du denn die Abdeckung raus muss? System komplett entleeren und abschrauben? Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, an meiner Shroud die HTs vorbeizubiegen oder Durchführungen (deutlich schicker in meinen Augen). zu machen...





Thaurial schrieb:


> ungern - kann aber 1-2 Leute fragen ob sie noch einen haben. wenn Du möchtest.
> 
> verwendest Du einen DFM? Drossel via Spannung oder PWM? Ich hab z.b die DDC Plus pwm und regel die Pumpe mit dem PWM Port am AQ5lt



Ich wollte die über die Spannung am Aquero regeln, da ich der Meinung bin, das die Motoren ohne PWM länger halten. Ich habe keinen DFM, der passt einfach nicht mehr ins Gehäuse.

Welche ist den besser? Weiß das jemand?
1.Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM - Special Edition | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Und kann ich die mit dem Boden auf ein Shoggy kleben?
2.Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - silber | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
bringt die Heatsink was oder sinnvoll?


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Leistungsmäßig gibt es eh kaum  noch Unterschiede, sind doch alle Feinstruktur-Kühler.
> Am Ende entscheidet die Optik, und genau da lassen sich die bekannten Hersteller nicht mehr viel einfallen.
> Und das es machbar ist zeigen die Beispiele. Sicher sind die nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber man hat die Wahl.
> Die Test waren glaube ich auch nicht so schlecht.
> ...



Bei PWM wird ja ständig und schnell die Spannung weggenommen und wieder angelegt, somit haben die Motoren ja jedesmal(wenn auch nicht stark) einen Anlaufstrom.  Noiseblocker gibt z.B. bei den 3Pin Lüftern 150000Std. Laufzeit an. Bei den PWM sind es nur 120000Std. Ist vielleicht auch nur Pillepalle und man möge mich verbessern.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Bei PWM wird ja ständig und schnell die Spannung weggenommen und wieder angelegt, somit haben die Motoren ja jedesmal(wenn auch nicht stark) einen Anlaufstrom.  Noiseblocker gibt z.B. bei den 3Pin Lüftern 150000Std. Laufzeit an. Bei den PWM sind es nur 120000Std. Ist vielleicht auch nur Pillepalle und man möge mich verbessern.



Bei den Lüftern habe ich auch entsprechendes gehört.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann die PWM dann spare ich mir die 5€ fürs Kabel

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ok dann die PWM dann spare ich mir die 5€ fürs Kabel
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Wenn dein PWM Port am Aquaero noch frei ist, abhängig davon weclhen du verwendest.

die 320 hat noch mehr wums als die ddc 1t

Heatsink kann sinnvoll sein, vorallem auf hoher Leistung, aber bring nur dann was, wenn auch bisl luft dran vorbeikommt. Hab auch negative Erfahrungen mit den Schrauben und der passform gemacht , je nachdem welche top man verwendet hats nich 100%ig gepasst.

Derzeit hab ich ddc 1t plus pwm mit dem Eisdeckel und dem AGB aufsatz im Einsatz. Das ist echt nicht verkehrt


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt die 1T PWM Special Edition mit Heatsink bestellt. Werde sie dann an Port 4 Anschließen meine Lüfter sind alle 3 Pin Lüfter. Das ist wohl besser als die dc 220

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Leistungsmäßig gibt es eh kaum  noch Unterschiede, sind doch alle Feinstruktur-Kühler.
> Am Ende entscheidet die Optik, und genau da lassen sich die bekannten Hersteller nicht mehr viel einfallen.
> Und das es machbar ist zeigen die Beispiele. Sicher sind die nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber man hat die Wahl.
> Die Test waren glaube ich auch nicht so schlecht.
> ...



Ich habe meinen neuen Kühler eh schon gefunden: 

Neu: cuplex kryos NEXT - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum 


CPU-Wasserkuhler im Test: Anfi-tec, Aqua Computer, EKWB & Koolance im Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OMG, der cuplex kryos NEXT ist wirklich verdammt g**l !


----------



## chaotium (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/kryos_next/cuplex_kryos_next_system.jpg

Auf dem Bild ist zusehen, dass nicht nur der neue CPU Kühler ein Bildschirm bekommt, sondern auch die GPU und der erst kürzlich erschiene M2 SSD Kühler ein Bildschirm hat.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## chaotium (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin da komplett anderer Meinung. Ich brauch da kein Aquaero mit Display mehr und Ingame Temps. kann ich dann auch ausblenden.
Eine Sinnvolle Entwicklung


----------



## chaotium (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Äh DU BRAUCHST trotzdem eine Aquasuite und AIDA oder HW Info 
Der Mini Bildschirm ist kein Aquaero


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist halt was anderes und der geneigte Waküler kauft ja gerne mal was neues oder wenn ihm langweilig ist.
Brauchen tut man das nicht.
Aber wer will soll das tun.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (1. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand 3  sehr leise 140mm Lüfter für nen Radiator? 
Hab grad die 3 orginalen vom enthoo primo im Einsatz und die sind mir selbst bei 550 rpm(niedriger geht nicht) deutlich zu laut

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand 3  sehr leise 140mm Lüfter für nen Radiator?
> Hab grad die 3 orginalen vom enthoo primo im Einsatz und die sind mir selbst bei 550 rpm(niedriger geht nicht) deutlich zu laut
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


Die Eloops, oder Noctua a14(fast lautlos es Lager) oder Aerocool Dead silence.
Kosten um die 25€ und sind die Top 3 im PCGH Test

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (1. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok schau ich mit mal an.  Danke

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand 3  sehr leise 140mm Lüfter für nen Radiator?
> Hab grad die 3 orginalen vom enthoo primo im Einsatz und die sind mir selbst bei 550 rpm(niedriger geht nicht) deutlich zu laut
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Hab auch einen 120er Eloop im Gehäuse und 3x 140er Eloops auf meinem Radi sitzen und sie selbst sind absolut unhörbar. Nur das unvermeidbare Luftrauschen/Strömungsgeräusch ist hörbar. 
Vom Luftdurchsatz sind die auch Top, was u.a. Test von PCGH beweisen. Die Eloops sind zwar nicht grad billig, aber ihr Geld durchaus wert. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder die nb black silent pro in entschrprchender leistungsvariante

- gesendet vom Z3 via Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Hey Pelle,
> 
> die SPC60 ist auch eine Laing, allerdings etwas schwächer bzw modifiziert. Laut CB Test schneidet sie in der Laustärke aber deutlich schlechter ab als eine DDC.
> 
> ...




Die SPC-60 ist keine Laing, lediglich die äußeren Abmessungen der beiden Pumpen ähneln sich. Silent-Potential war in unserer Wakü-Kit-Übersicht auch vorhanden (PCGH 09/2016 oder digitales SoHe II), bereits bei 50 Prozent PWM war die SPC-60-AGB-Kombo leiser als das D5-Gegenstück der Konkurrenz.


----------



## eco_exe (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde .

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem gpu wasserblock für eine Palit jetstream 1060....


Habe bisher nur Wasserkühler für die strix Serie von asus  gefunden... Würde mir gerne bald eine 1060 zulegen und diese später mit Wasser kühlen .  Vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr 

Mfg Felix


----------



## Noxxphox (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da haste unter umständen pech da es oftmals zu den mittelklasse karten wie die 1060 nur wenige customkühler gibt. im schlimmstennfalle musst du halt auf gpu only gehen.
aber vieleicht kommt ja noch was, bei der 900er serie kamen auch ewigkeiten nach release immer wieder neue kühler raus


----------



## eco_exe (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> da haste unter umständen pech da es oftmals zu den mittelklasse karten wie die 1060 nur wenige customkühler gibt. im schlimmstennfalle musst du halt auf gpu only gehen.
> aber vieleicht kommt ja noch was, bei der 900er serie kamen auch ewigkeiten nach release immer wieder neue kühler raus




Was meinst du mit gpu only?


----------



## chischko (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



eco_exe schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit gpu only?


Nur der Grafikchip an sich mit Wasser küheln. Rest passiv bzw. mit Luft (VRAM, Spannungsversorgung etc.)


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo wenn du keinen für deine Karte findest kannst du die Karte auch zu Alphacool schicken und die vermessen die dann, dauert so 20Tage.
Und du bekommst den Kühler dann ca nach 2-3 Monaten umsonst.
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool

Oder du musst dir eine Founders Edition kaufen, für das Referenzdesign gibt es bestimmt Kühler

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (2. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für eure Antworten bis dahin


----------



## -H1N1- (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, mir ist was ziemlich blödes passiert. Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen 2 paar gebrauchte QD3 Schnellkupplungen gekauft. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese ein Außengewinde haben. So bekomme ich den Schlauch natürlich nicht dran . Sollte ich mir jetzt eine Muffe mit 2 mal Innengewinde besorgen oder lieber neue Kupplungen, die ich ohne Adapter verwenden kann? So ein Mist, ich wollte am Wochenende umbauen aber bezweifle, dass ich die Teile bis morgen bekomme.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muffe ist billiger.
Guck doch ob ein Hydraulik Fachhändler in deiner Nähe ist.
Z.B. Hansaflex

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist tatsächlich in der Nähe einer aber finde nichts Passendes .


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ist tatsächlich in der Nähe einer aber finde nichts Passendes .


Wie nichts passendes? Im Onlineshop?
Rufe doch da an.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben morgen eh nicht auf, dann kann ich auch online was bestellen.

Und ja, ich finde im Onlineshop keine Muffen.


----------



## HACK3RS (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag, liebe Community-Kollegen 

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Thema "Entkoppeln" im Rahmen vom Hard Tubing:
Beim Hard Tubing hat man ja ein eher "starres" Leitungssystem für die WaKü. Soll/muss ich dann die Pumpe nicht nur gegenüber dem Gehäuse entkoppeln (z.B. Shoggy Sandwich) sondern auch gegenüber meinen Hard Tubes? Sprich: Ein kurzes Stück Soft Tube z.B. zwischen AGB und Pumpe (1) und Pumpe und erstem Kühler (2).
Oder sind die Vibrationen, die die Pumpe auf die Hard Tubes überträgt, zu vernachlässigen? 
(Kleiner Hintergrund: Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass sich über kurz oder lang durch die Vibrationen die Dichtungen/Fittings lösen)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

P.S.: Ich bin absolut nicht such- und lese-faul. Ich konnte nichts finden, freue mich aber auch sehr über Links und werde mich selbst einlesen, wenn ihr dazu nen Thread/Diskussion kennt


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muffe G1/4 zu G1/4 - gerandelt - black matt | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## jamesblond23 (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HACK3RS schrieb:


> Guten Tag, liebe Community-Kollegen
> 
> Ich hätte eine Frage zum Thema "Entkoppeln" im Rahmen vom Hard Tubing:
> Beim Hard Tubing hat man ja ein eher "starres" Leitungssystem für die WaKü. Soll/muss ich dann die Pumpe nicht nur gegenüber dem Gehäuse entkoppeln (z.B. Shoggy Sandwich) sondern auch gegenüber meinen Hard Tubes? Sprich: Ein kurzes Stück Soft Tube z.B. zwischen AGB und Pumpe (1) und Pumpe und erstem Kühler (2).
> ...


Hatte die befürchtung im Rahmen der Lautstärkeentwicklung.

Absolut unberechtigt in meinem Fall.

Die Vibrationen übertragen sich spürbar auf die hard tubes, aber nicht akustisch. Das fließende Wasser da drin dämpft dies ungemein.  Auch die oringe der fittinge fangen viel ab. Über die Festigkeit musst du dir keine Gedanken machen,  die Gummis und Kunststoffe sind Dauerbelastungs-Fest im Rahmen wie wir unsere waküs betreiben. Du wechselst die Fittinge wahrscheinlich um ein vielfaches früher als diese aushärten.  Zumal die Zusätze der kuhlflussigkeiten dem auch entgegegen wirken in unserem Sinne!

Ich persönlich würde auch Vibrationen und das Wechseln von oringen der fittinge eher in Kauf nehmen als die weichmacher der soft tubings.  Bei diesen vergilbten Schläuchen würde mir ganz schlecht werden.

So lange rein Rohr Kontakt mit Gehäusewand oder anderen festen teilen des pcs (mit Ausnahme der Fittinge) Kontakt haben bist du Safe!

- gesendet vom Z3 via Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Q (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, 
kurze Frage ich habe vor für meinen neuen Rechner mir das erste mal eine 'Custom' Wasserkühlung zu kaufen.
Jetzt bin ich als Anfänger natürlich unerfahren und suche euren Rat ob das was ich ausgewählt habe reicht oder ich etwas vergessen habe.

Gekühlt werden soll die CPU sowie GPU
Gewählt habe ich dafür das EK-Kit P360 sowie eine passenden GPU Block von EKWB (EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream). 
Bei dem GPU Block fehlen noch 2 passende fittings sowie ich das sehe, dafür benötige ich 2x G1/4 Fittings richtig?
Ebenso natürlich noch Destilliertes Wasser.
Reicht das um die Wasserkühlung fertigzustellen oder habe ich etwas vergessen?

Oder sollte ich statt dem Kit alle Teile einzeln kaufen?


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt viele kits von EK 

Verlinke es mal bitte.
Ansonsten:
Welches Case hast du und welches Budget?

Was ich sonst empfehlen wurde:
Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal
Watercool Heatkiller IV für die CPU
EK Fullcover für die GPU

Alphacool Nexxos ST30 Radiatoren
Fittings und Schläuche
Kühlflüssigkeit
evtl. Aquaero zur Überwachung


----------



## JakPol (5. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wurde gerade im HWLuxx gepostet:
> 
> Neue D5 Variante/Abwandlung von ACool:
> Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755: Leisere und starkere Pumpe auf Basis der Laing D5 - ComputerBase
> ...


Es gibt einen ziemlich beeindruckenden test zu der pumpe: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 Pump


----------



## Mr. Q (5. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Es gibt viele kits von EK
> 
> Verlinke es mal bitte.
> Ansonsten:
> ...



Es wäre EK-KIT P360  – EK Webshop aber ich hab eben gesehen das es ja ein Unterforum für die Kaufberatung gibt dort ein Thema aufzumachen ist wohl der richtigere Platz.
Case wäre ein Corsair 750D Airflow Edition und Budget bin ich in dem Bereich so unerfahren daher so Teuer wie nötig so billig wie möglich


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mr. Q schrieb:


> Es wäre EK-KIT P360  – EK Webshop aber ich hab eben gesehen das es ja ein Unterforum für die Kaufberatung gibt dort ein Thema aufzumachen ist wohl der richtigere Platz.
> Case wäre ein Corsair 750D Airflow Edition und Budget bin ich in dem Bereich so unerfahren daher so Teuer wie nötig so billig wie möglich


Ja mach mal ein Thread im unter Forum auf.
Ein 360er ist m.m.n zu wenig.

Mit GPU kommst du auf ca400-500€

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da du noch keinen Thread eröffnet hast.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Fallsd du lieber einen Aquaero mit Display willst: Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Falls dir ein EK Kühler für die GPU lieber ist als ein Alphacool: EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Da du noch keinen Thread eröffnet hast.
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Fallsd du lieber einen Aquaero mit Display willst: Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Falls dir ein EK Kühler für die GPU lieber ist als ein Alphacool: EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop


Dein Warenkorb ist leer

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aaargh, das nervt wenn man das so speichert wie es aquatuning sagt und dann läuft es ncht 


Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal
Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755
Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro
Alphacool GPX 1080 M03
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor High Flow
Aquaero 5 LT
Nexxos ST30 280 (für vorne)
Nexxos ST30 360 (für oben)

16/10 Anschlüsse und Schlauch


----------



## sensit1ve_ (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem ist meine GTX 980ti unter Wasser (EK Waterblocks + Backplate, Mod Bios, Spannung konstant 1,274V, Boost aus, Core 1506 MHz, RAM 4001 MHz). Lasse ich nun den Firestrike Extreme Benchmark als Belastungstest laufen pendelt sich die Temperatur bei max. 57°C ein ( 3 Durchläufe). 

Gekühlt werden CPU + GPU + Board von einem Alphacool NexXxos XT45 360mm & Alphacool NexXxos ST45 240mm die mit Noiseblockern bestückt sind, gedrosselt auf ~ 800 U/min.  CPU ist auf 4,5 GHz übertaktet @ 1.17V (Prime max. 75°C).

Die Temperaturen kommen mir etwas hoch vor. Temperaturwerte die ich diesbezüglich im Netz gefunden habe gehen derart auseinander das ich mir einfach nicht sicher bin ob alles in Ordnung ist.

MfG,

sensit1ve_


----------



## Nachty (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles normal!


----------



## DARPA (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt nach 2 Wochen Betrieb die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mir vorab mal mehr Gedanken über die Radimontage hätte machen sollen.  

Hab einfach den Radi vorne als Intake und den oben als Exhaust installiert. Was aber reichlich sinnfrei ist, was ja auch auch völlig logisch ist, da die Ablufttemp des vorderen der Wassertemp entspricht. Da dies gleichzeitig die Ansaugluft für den oberen Radi ist, kann dieser nicht effektiv arbeiten. Werde das daher noch ändern und den oberen auch als Intake arbeiten lassen.

Unter aktueller Config sind es GPU max. 50°C und CPU max. 60°C mit 420 + 240.


----------



## Nachty (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das beste war bei mir alle rausblasen und hinten bläst ein Lüfter Frischluft rein, alle reinblasen war eher Negativ hat sich alles noch mehr erwärmt


----------



## DARPA (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre natürlich die andere Option. 
Hatte für mich jetzt nur theoretisch beide Varianten verglichen. Da ja Ablufttemperaturen ca. Wassertemperatur ist, hab ich die Gehäusetemperatur nicht als kritisch gesehen (Wasser bei mir im Moment max. 40 °C - wenn beide Frischluft ansaugen, sollte es theoretisch noch besser werden). 
Und dann wär die Frage, ob der Front Radi noch genug Frischluft bekommen würde. Ist nämlich ganz schön zugebaut bei mir (Pumpe + DFM + Halteplatte für AGB und Aquaero).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber bin für praktische Erfahrungen sehr dankbar.


----------



## KillercornyX (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit kurzem ist meine GTX 980ti unter Wasser (EK Waterblocks + Backplate, Mod Bios, Spannung konstant 1,274V, Boost aus, Core 1506 MHz, RAM 4001 MHz). Lasse ich nun den Firestrike Extreme Benchmark als Belastungstest laufen pendelt sich die Temperatur bei max. 57°C ein ( 3 Durchläufe).
> 
> ...



Ich hab zwar selbst keine WaKü 980Ti, aber da du deine übertaktet hast, sind solch leicht erhöhten Temperaturen schon nicht ungewöhnlich. Wenn man bedenkt dass die Chips meist bis zu 100°C vertragen, sind 57°C doch ganz passabel.
Zu deiner CPU, die du leider nicht genannt hast. Auch hier sind 75°C mit OC unter Prime ganz okay. Ich hab z.b. nen 4770K, welcher ein Haswell ist. Diese sind dafür bekannt relativ schlecht die Wärme vom DIE auf den Heatspreader zu leiten, was intern zu Wärmestaus führt. Bei mir erreicht die CPU bei Prime, und das gänzlich ohne OC, nach einer Weile sogar knapp über 90°C, weil sich halt die Wärme staut und nicht mehr ausreichend schnell abgeführt werden kann. Das ganze unabhängig von der Wassertemperatur.
Eines sei noch gesagt: Prime ist ein eher ungewöhnliches Lastszenario und generiert besonders viel Hitze in der CPU. Im normalen Alltag tritt das so gut wie nie auf. Die meisten Anwendungen und Spiele verwenden andere Rechenoperationen. Daher ist Prime zwar gut für Stabilitätstest, ist aber auch recht realitätsfern was die Berechnungen angeht.


----------



## chaotium (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit kurzem ist meine GTX 980ti unter Wasser (EK Waterblocks + Backplate, Mod Bios, Spannung konstant 1,274V, Boost aus, Core 1506 MHz, RAM 4001 MHz). Lasse ich nun den Firestrike Extreme Benchmark als Belastungstest laufen pendelt sich die Temperatur bei max. 57°C ein ( 3 Durchläufe).
> 
> ...



Kurz und knapp, deine Temps sind bescheiden xD

ich hab im Sommer nicht mal solche Werte.

Bei 20 Grad Zimmertemperatur hab ich bei last ca 40 Grad bei der Graka und knapp 50 Grad bei der CPU,
Als Radiatoren kommen zwei 480er Airplex von Aquacomputer.

Meine CPU läuft auf dem Werkstakt und hat 1500 Mhz, die CPU läuft auf allen 6 kernen mit 4300 Mhz.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen 



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp, deine Temps sind bescheiden xD
> 
> ich hab im Sommer nicht mal solche Werte.
> 
> ...



1. Deine anliegenden Spannungen dürften wesentlich geringer sein.
2. Wie definierst Du Last? (Zocken, Prime, Futuremark?)
3. Deine Radifläche ist nicht ganz unwesentlich größer. 
4. Mainboard in den Kreislauf mit eingebunden.

Hab ich jetzt deinen Segen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Interessant wäre ja die Wassertemperatur und die Raumtemperatur. Du hast ja nicht die größte Radiatorfläche und deine Komponenten bekommen ja auch gut Spannung.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sensit1ve_ (6. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hi
> Interessant wäre ja die Wassertemperatur und die Raumtemperatur. Du hast ja nicht die größte Radiatorfläche und deine Komponenten bekommen ja auch gut Spannung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ich werd mir diese Woche n Thermometer besorgen und dann Rückmeldung geben .


----------



## etar (7. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nach 2 Wochen Betrieb die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mir vorab mal mehr Gedanken über die Radimontage hätte machen sollen.
> 
> Hab einfach den Radi vorne als Intake und den oben als Exhaust installiert. Was aber reichlich sinnfrei ist, was ja auch auch völlig logisch ist, da die Ablufttemp des vorderen der Wassertemp entspricht. Da dies gleichzeitig die Ansaugluft für den oberen Radi ist, kann dieser nicht effektiv arbeiten. Werde das daher noch ändern und den oberen auch als Intake arbeiten lassen.
> 
> Unter aktueller Config sind es GPU max. 50°C und CPU max. 60°C mit 420 + 240.



Würde mich auch interessieren was die beste Lösung ist. Hab genau so wie du vorne luft rein durch den radi und oben luft raus durch den zweiten radiator. Gekühlt wird ein 3930k und ne gtx 780 durch 2 360mm radis in einen Fractal Designe Define S. Kann mir gut vorstellen das der zweite Radi nicht mehr so gut kühlt mit der warmen abluft.


----------



## ItsJayne (7. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermute mal, dass das Delta Wasser- zu Lufttemperatur bei der Konfig so um die 20° sein wird, daher sind die Temperaturen auch in Ordnung bzw. normal. 
Die Kühler (GPU / CPU...) in der aktuellen Generation sind alle fast gleich leistungsfähig sind, d.h. die Kerntemperaturen orientieren sich immer an der Wassertemperatur. Hohe Kerntemperatur bei niedriger Wassertemperatur ist im Regelfall auf falsche Montage zurückzuführen. Wenn alles richtig montiert ist, dann helfen nur höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen oder mehr Radiatoren.

Meine alte 980ti Lightning hatte Kerntemperaturen so um die 10°-12° höher als die Wassertemperatur unter Last.


----------



## chaotium (7. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Die Cpu hat ne Spannung von 1,2V und die GPU läuzft ja auf werkssettings
2. Last sind bei mir Spiele und nicht irgendwelche Syntethischen Programme. Ich nutze meistens BF1/4, da wird das System ordentlich belastet 
3. Die Fläche am Stück ist wichtig. Du hast ein 360 und 240er. Ich hab zwei 480er. Also insgesamt ne größere Fläche
4. Jap. Meine Spawas und Chipsatz ist mitgekühlt.
5. Meine Wassertemp. ist meistens so bei 30 Grad


----------



## SilverTobias90 (7. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ItsJayne schrieb:


> Vermute mal, dass das Delta Wasser- zu Lufttemperatur bei der Konfig so um die 20° sein wird, daher sind die Temperaturen auch in Ordnung bzw. normal.
> Die Kühler (GPU / CPU...) in der aktuellen Generation sind alle fast gleich leistungsfähig sind, d.h. die Kerntemperaturen orientieren sich immer an der Wassertemperatur. Hohe Kerntemperatur bei niedriger Wassertemperatur ist im Regelfall auf falsche Montage zurückzuführen. Wenn alles richtig montiert ist, dann helfen nur höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen oder mehr Radiatoren.
> 
> Meine alte 980ti Lightning hatte Kerntemperaturen so um die 10°-12° höher als die Wassertemperatur unter Last.



Ein delta T von 20 grad ist arg hochgegriffen! Eine Wasserkühlung sollte i.d.r ein Delta t von 5-11, was einen funktionierenden Kreislauf herausspiegelt, haben zwischen Wasser und Luft.
desweiteren kann sich die kerntemperatur niemals unterhalb der Wassert. Befinden, selbst bei geköpften CPUs ist das nicht der Fall.
Aktuelle CPU/ GPU kühler haben ebenfalls ein Delta t von knapp 5-10 grad.

BSpw. Siehe mein Signatur, ich habe in der aquaero ein zieltemperatur von knapp 35 grad, erreiche aber max 33grad nach 3-4std Witcher 3 @ Ultra 
GPU: max. 42 grad
CPU:  45 grad im Durchschnitt 
Luft: ~24 grad, da PC in einer Ecke steht 


MfG
Tobias


----------



## chischko (7. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ein delta T von 20 grad ist arg hochgegriffen! Eine Wasserkühlung sollte i.d.r ein Delta t von 5-11, was einen funktionierenden Kreislauf herausspiegelt, haben zwischen Wasser und Luft.
> desweiteren kann sich die kerntemperatur niemals unterhalb der Wassert. Befinden, selbst bei geköpften CPUs ist das nicht der Fall.
> Aktuelle CPU/ GPU kühler haben ebenfalls ein Delta t von knapp 5-10 grad.
> 
> ...


Temperaturdifferenzen werden grundsätzlich in Kelvin ausgedrückt. 
Wie sagst Du es nun? Delta t oder delta T? 
Eine Temperaturdifferenz von 20K kann durchaus zustande kommen. Auch bei meinem System. Soga rim Idle habe ich Delta T von 7-8K. 
Beim Falten geht die Wassertemperatur durchaus mal auf die 38°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23°C, also red bitte nicht.


----------



## ItsJayne (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ein delta T von 20 grad ist arg hochgegriffen! Eine Wasserkühlung sollte i.d.r ein Delta t von 5-11, was einen funktionierenden Kreislauf herausspiegelt, haben zwischen Wasser und Luft.
> desweiteren kann sich die kerntemperatur niemals unterhalb der Wassert. Befinden, selbst bei geköpften CPUs ist das nicht der Fall.
> Aktuelle CPU/ GPU kühler haben ebenfalls ein Delta t von knapp 5-10 grad.
> 
> ...



Dein System ist doch komplett anders, Dein Rechner verbraucht unter Last ca. 150W weniger und dafür hast fast die doppelte Radiatorfläche. 

Bei 700-800 RPM für die Lüfter schafft man ca. 50-60W pro 120er Radiatorfäche bei einem Temperaturunterschied von 10°. Das System sensit1ve_ verbraucht unter Last aber ~400-450W. Ist also nicht so schwer zu erahnen, dass das Delta der Wassertemperatur über 10° liegen muss.


----------



## v3nom (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nach 2 Wochen Betrieb die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mir vorab mal mehr Gedanken über die Radimontage hätte machen sollen.
> 
> Hab einfach den Radi vorne als Intake und den oben als Exhaust installiert. Was aber reichlich sinnfrei ist, was ja auch auch völlig logisch ist, da die Ablufttemp des vorderen der Wassertemp entspricht. Da dies gleichzeitig die Ansaugluft für den oberen Radi ist, kann dieser nicht effektiv arbeiten. Werde das daher noch ändern und den oberen auch als Intake arbeiten lassen.
> 
> Unter aktueller Config sind es GPU max. 50°C und CPU max. 60°C mit 420 + 240.





etar schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren was die beste Lösung ist. Hab genau so wie du vorne luft rein durch den radi und oben luft raus durch den zweiten radiator. Gekühlt wird ein 3930k und ne gtx 780 durch 2 360mm radis in einen Fractal Designe Define S. Kann mir gut vorstellen das der zweite Radi nicht mehr so gut kühlt mit der warmen abluft.



Ich hatte jetzt mehrere Wochen im Dark Base Pro 900 einen 360er vorne und einen 360er oben verbaut. Da konnt man sehr gut beobachten mit dem Aquaero, dass der obere Radiator fast keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Temperaturen hat, da er kaum einen Temperaturunterschied von Innenraumluft zu Abluft ganz oben erzuegt hatte.
Habe jetzt seit dem Wochenende beide 360er als Intake und neben der Meshrückseite einen 140er eLoop als Exhaust und viel bessere Temperaturen.


----------



## etar (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay vllt versuche ich das auch mal. Beim Define S hab ich auch die Möglichkeit noch ein 140er Lüfter hinten zu verbauen. Wie viel RPM du bei den Lüfter dadurch sparen konntest weist du aber nicht zufällig? Möchte so leise wie möglich kühlen


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



etar schrieb:


> Okay vllt versuche ich das auch mal. Beim Define S hab ich auch die Möglichkeit noch ein 140er Lüfter hinten zu verbauen. Wie viel RPM du bei den Lüfter dadurch sparen konntest weist du aber nicht zufällig? Möchte so leise wie möglich kühlen


Habe bei mir den Frontradiator gedreht und die beiden Radiatoren sind da Exhaust


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Habe bei mir den Frontradiator gedreht und die beiden Radiatoren sind da Exhaust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So, das ist mal interessant, ich habe folgende Konfiguration vor:

1x 240er 45XT mit 2x NB Eloop 12-2     Intake front
1x 420er EK 55mm mit 3x TT Riing 14   Exhaust Top
1x 140-2 Eloop                                                   Exhaust back

Sollte doch soweit optimal sein, was den Luftstrom angeht oder?


----------



## DARPA (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> So, das ist mal interessant, ich habe folgende Konfiguration vor:
> 
> 1x 240er 45XT mit 2x NB Eloop 12-2     Intake front
> 1x 420er EK 55mm mit 3x TT Riing 14   Exhaust Top
> ...



Damit baust du dir genau die Konfiguration, welche wir hier ja kritisch hinterfragen. 


Am WE hatte ich nur mal nen Minitest gemacht und den Hecklüfter von raus auf rein gedreht. Allein das hatte schon -2 K Wassertemp gebracht bei identischen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten.
Ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, ob man alle Radiatoren als Intake oder Exhaust installiert ist Geschmackssache und kommt auch aufs Gehäuse drauf an. Beide Varianten sollten aber besser als ein "Mischbetrieb" sein.
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich bei mir, wie schon geschrieben, den oberen Radi noch auf Intake umbauen, da es einfacher ist und ich lieber höheren Input statt Output ins Gehäuse hab (Thema Staub). Werde dann nochmal berichten (Aquaero lügt ja nicht ).


----------



## TheAbyss (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Damit baust du dir genau die Konfiguration, welche wir hier ja kritisch hinterfragen.
> 
> 
> Am WE hatte ich nur mal nen Minitest gemacht und den Hecklüfter von raus auf rein gedreht. Allein das hatte schon -2 K Wassertemp gebracht bei identischen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten.
> ...



Gnarf.. ich befürchtete das bereits... gut, bis mein System "in Produktion" geht, habt ihr evtl. ja schon eine paar Ergebnisse erziehlt. Danke!


----------



## sensit1ve_ (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Damit baust du dir genau die Konfiguration, welche wir hier ja kritisch hinterfragen.
> 
> 
> Am WE hatte ich nur mal nen Minitest gemacht und den Hecklüfter von raus auf rein gedreht. Allein das hatte schon -2 K Wassertemp gebracht bei identischen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten.
> ...




Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse . Am Donnerstag sollte endlich mein Thermometer da sein, dann werd ich mich nochmal bzgl. der Raum- und Wassertemperatur melden.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Temperaturdifferenzen werden grundsätzlich in Kelvin ausgedrückt.
> Wie sagst Du es nun? Delta t oder delta T?
> Eine Temperaturdifferenz von 20K kann durchaus zustande kommen. Auch bei meinem System. Soga rim Idle habe ich Delta T von 7-8K.
> Beim Falten geht die Wassertemperatur durchaus mal auf die 38°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23°C, also red bitte nicht.



Ich entschuldige mich für meinen Beitrag. Ich war mit dem Handy online und habe irrtümlicherweise nicht die Signatur und den entsprechenden Post nachgesehen und habe mich nur auf den von mir zitierten Text konzentriert ohne zu erweitern, das es natürlich bei seinen Komponenten durchaus sein kann, bei der Hitzeentwicklung

Ich denke irren ist menschlich,sorry dafür

Dennoch einen schönen Abend.


MfG
Tobi


----------



## chischko (8. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

No need for excuses, errare humanum est!


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Ich habe gestern meine DDC Pumpe in Betrieb genommen.
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM Black Nickel - Special Edition | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Sie läuft auch und ich habe sie am Kanal 4 des Aquero angeschlossen und den Kanal auf PWM gesteuert umgestellt.
So nun kann ich sie aber nicht drossel egal wieviel Prozent ich einstelle.
Die Drehzahl schwank auch sehr stark, zwischen 450 und 800 RPM machmal auch 10000RPM.
Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe gestern meine DDC Pumpe in Betrieb genommen.
> Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM Black Nickel - Special Edition | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Sie läuft auch und ich habe sie am Kanal 4 des Aquero angeschlossen und den Kanal auf PWM gesteuert umgestellt.
> ...


Welcher Aquaero?


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquero 5 LT


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der 4. Kanal auch als PWM Gesteuert definiert? s. Screenshot: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Nachty (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ pelle .Hm, das hatte ich auch schon probiert hat aber nicht funktioniert , hast du ein poweradjust 3 oder 2?


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ist der 4. Kanal auch als PWM Gesteuert definiert? s. Screenshot: Screenshot by Lightshot


Ja das habe ich eingestellt. Nur den Startboost nicht. Ist ja nicht nötig bei PWM, oder?


@Nachty
Habe ich nicht.


----------



## chischko (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich eingestellt. Nur den Startboost nicht. Ist ja nicht nötig bei PWM, oder?



Nein, bei PWM Pumpen eigentlich nicht, nur bei Lüftern bzw. dort ja auch nur bei spannungsregulierten Lüftern... ich hab es bei mir nun auch mal raus genommen. 
Schon proBIERt (hmm.... Bier) das an einem der anderen PWM Ausgänge deines AQ zu betreiben? Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Nein, bei PWM Pumpen eigentlich nicht, nur bei Lüftern bzw. dort ja auch nur bei spannungsregulierten Lüftern... ich hab es bei mir nun auch mal raus genommen.
> Schon proBIERt (hmm.... Bier) das an einem der anderen PWM Ausgänge deines AQ zu betreiben? Screenshot by Lightshot


Das habe ich noch gemacht, da der Stecker von der Pumpe nicht passt.
Kann ich nachher mal testen.
Habe die Pumpe mal ans Mainboard gesteckt und geht dort auch nicht zu regeln.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl schwank auch sehr stark, zwischen 450 und 800 RPM machmal auch 10000RPM.


Läuft die Pumpe rund bzw. ist der Deckel zu fest verschraubt?


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den Phobya Messingdeckel und auch gut festgezogen. Die Pumpe läuft vom Hören her rund.
Du meinst ob die in die Knie geht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch gemacht, da der Stecker von der Pumpe nicht passt.
> Kann ich nachher mal testen.



Bloss nicht. Zitat aus dem aquacomputerforum: "Das geht nicht die beiden einzelnen PWM Ausgänge sind für 12V lasten wie LEDs aber nicht PWM Lüfter oder Pumpen. Damit zerstörst du die Pumpe. "

siehe auch das Handbuch  - 4.4 Anschluss "PWM 1/2"


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Bloss nicht. Zitat aus dem aquacomputerforum: "Das geht nicht die beiden einzelnen PWM Ausgänge sind für 12V lasten wie LEDs aber nicht PWM Lüfter oder Pumpen. Damit zerstörst du die Pumpe. "
> 
> siehe auch das Handbuch  - 4.4 Anschluss "PWM 1/2"


Ok Danke. Noch ne andere Idee?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es die Standard-PWM-Version der DDC ist, kann sie am Aquareo meinem Wissen nach nicht geregelt werden. Letzterer hält sich streng an die Intel-Vorgaben, denen zu Folge der (CPU-)Lüfter die Spannung für die Steuerleitung bereitstellt (pull up) und der Controller diese auf Masse ableitet, um ein Signal zu geben (pull low). Laing/Lowara bauen aber keine CPU-Boxed-Kühler und erwarten, dass die Steuerspannung vom Controller kommt. Die meisten Mainboards implementieren entgegen der Intel-Vorgaben eine eigene Pull-Up-Schaltung, so dass sich die Pumpen da regeln lassen, aber das Aquaero nicht. Es gibt Bastelanleitungen, wie man mit ein paar Widerständen und Dioden Abhilfe schafft. Kurzfristig kann man es mit einem Y-Kabel und einem PWM-Lüfter versuchen. Zumindest beim Silent Wings 3 (dessen Pull-Up grenzwertig knapp ist und am Aquaero zu Regelfehlern führt) hilft das.


----------



## Haarstrich (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Recht hat er der Redakteur. Ist das gleiche Problem wie mit den D5 PWM-Varianten. Und die Bastelanleitung ist diese hier:

OCN  Aquaero Owners Club - Page 216


----------



## ItsJayne (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn es die Standard-PWM-Version der DDC ist, kann sie am Aquareo meinem Wissen nach nicht geregelt werden. Letzterer hält sich streng an die Intel-Vorgaben, denen zu Folge der (CPU-)Lüfter die Spannung für die Steuerleitung bereitstellt (pull up) und der Controller diese auf Masse ableitet, um ein Signal zu geben (pull low). Laing/Lowara bauen aber keine CPU-Boxed-Kühler und erwarten, dass die Steuerspannung vom Controller kommt. Die meisten Mainboards implementieren entgegen der Intel-Vorgaben eine eigene Pull-Up-Schaltung, so dass sich die Pumpen da regeln lassen, aber das Aquaero nicht. Es gibt Bastelanleitungen, wie man mit ein paar Widerständen und Dioden abhilfe schafft. Kurzfristig kann man es mit einem Y-Kabel und einem PWM-Lüfter versuchen. Zumindest beim Silent Wings 3 (dessen Pull-Up grenzwertig knapp ist und am Aquaero zu Regelfehlern führt) hilft das.



War das auch bei den DDCs so? Bei den D5 definitiv, hatte aber immer den Eindruck, dass DDCs dieses Problem nicht hätten.

Meine EK DDC 3.2 PWM geht übrigens an einem Aquaero 6, allerdings gehen die (neuen) D5 PWM von EK da auch, da EK das entsprechend modifiziert hat.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (9. November 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das "PWM-Problem" kenne ich auch nur bei den PWM-D5-Pumpen (exkl. den PWM-D5 von Aquacomputer, die sind nicht betroffen bzw. dahingehend abgeändert).

Von den PWM-DDC's ist mir dazu nichts bekannt. Meine EK DDC 3.2 PWM lässt sich z.B. sowohl am Aquaero, als auch über Speedfan an einem Mainboard-Anschluss regeln.


----------



## JakPol (9. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Das "PWM-Problem" kenne ich auch nur bei den PWM-D5-Pumpen (exkl. den PWM-D5 von Aquacomputer, die sind nicht betroffen bzw. dahingehend abgeändert).


Die D5 von WATERCOOL sind auch intel konform


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (9. November 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liest sich bei AT in der Produktbeschreibung leider nicht so:


> *Hinweis zu PWM-Mainboards:*
> Bauartbedingt funktionieren viele neueren Mainboards nicht mehr mit dieser Pumpe. Dies ist daran zu erkennen, dass die Pumpe auf voller Drehzahl oder auf einer konstant geringen läuft, obwohl das Mainboard eine höhere/niedrigere Drehzahl regeln möchte, oder dass die Pumpe gar nicht anläuft. Dieses Problem kann gelöst werden...



Watercool WCP D5-PWM | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

*Edit:* Wobei die Produktbeschreibung natürlich auch falsch oder veraltet sein kann. Lass mich auch gerne aufklären, ob WC ihre D5-PWM nur umgelabelt haben oder hier auch noch intern am PWM-Anschluss Änderungen vorgenommen haben


----------



## KillercornyX (10. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo... es soweit... ich kann nicht wiederstehen und liebäugle mit ner GTX 1080 
Da die natürlich mit in den Wakü Kreislauf weil die so wohl erst ihr ganzes OC-Potenzial ausspielen können sollen. So stellt ich mir die Frage welche nehmen? Die Zotac AMP! Extreme ist natürlich ein Schmankerl und hat alle Vorraussetzungen für beste Performance, aber halt mit Luftkühlung und relativ teuer. Von Zotac gibts auch noch eine mit Wasserkühler, die hat aber fast nur die Werte der FE, also fast kein OC.

Da ich innerhalb der Garantiezeit und besonders nicht bei einer neuen Karte umbauen möchte suchte ich nach einer die bereits nen Wakü Kühler hat. Fündig geworden bin ich bei der MSI GeForce® GTX 1080 SEA HAWK EK X.
Die hat auch schon recht gute Werkswerte, der Boost geht schon mal bis 1847 MHz und lässt sich bestimmt noch weiter erhöhen. Kürzlich las ich dass die 1080 sich fast alle bis an die 2Ghz bringen lassen, stimmt das eigentlich?
Was haltet ihr von der MSI GTX 1080 mit Wasserkühler?

Mein Kühlkreislauf sollte auch ausreichen, aktuell wird ne Asus Radeon 290X (OC) gekühlt.


----------



## IssaP (10. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde warten bis Watercool mit den EVGA Kühlern fertig ist und mir dann eine davon zulegen, bei EVGA erlischt die Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel nicht.


----------



## KillercornyX (10. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm. aber wann soll das werden? Die Alphacool Kühler gefallen mir persönlich nicht so. Hab einen auf meiner 290X, die sind nicht schlecht aber optisch mau.


----------



## brooker (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Watercool ist nicht Alphacool Corny 
EVGA + Top Kühler von Watercool = i Like 

@JakPol: Schaue mal bitte in deine Glaskugeln  oder gibt es schon nen konkreten Termin?


----------



## illousion (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

achja @ chischko, ist meine letzte PN eigentlich bei dir angekommen und du hasst mich, oder ist da was schief gelaufen? :o


----------



## kasper96 (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KillercornyX
Ich habe meine EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Ende Juli zu Alphacool zum Scannen gesendet.  Einen Wasserkühler wird es also definitiv gebe. Laut dem "üblichen" Zeitplan rechne ich eigentlich noch im November mit meinem Kühler bzw. dann der allgemeinen Verfügbarkeit. Damit sind zumindest die EVGA 1070 & 1080 FTW abgedeckt.
Gruß, kasper96


----------



## the_leon (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im November werden noch M02-04 erscheinen, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## KillercornyX (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... Watercool ist nicht Alphacool Corny


Ja, weiß ich doch  Ich meinte nur dass (sofern verfügbar) die Kühler von Alphacool  nich so mein Ding sind. Und von Watercool gibts ja nur welche fürs Referenzdesign.

@IssaP
Wo steht eigentlich, dass EVGA das modifizieren des Kühlers erlaubt?

@the_leon
Die gibts scheinbar schon: GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

@kasper96
Wie gesagt, Alphacool möchte ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Sooo... es soweit... ich kann nicht wiederstehen und liebäugle mit ner GTX 1080
> Da die natürlich mit in den Wakü Kreislauf weil die so wohl erst ihr ganzes OC-Potenzial ausspielen können sollen. So stellt ich mir die Frage welche nehmen? Die Zotac AMP! Extreme ist natürlich ein Schmankerl und hat alle Vorraussetzungen für beste Performance, aber halt mit Luftkühlung und relativ teuer. Von Zotac gibts auch noch eine mit Wasserkühler, die hat aber fast nur die Werte der FE, also fast kein OC.



Ich liebäuge derzeit mit einer GTX1070, es gibt von Inno3D eine (und auch eine mit 1080) X3 die hat ein aufgebohrtes Ref Design, da sollte viele Wakü Ref Kühler passen, gibt hier ja die gut gepflegte Liste da steht sowas dann drin...
Vlt wäre das was für dich...


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> @IssaP
> Wo steht eigentlich, dass EVGA das modifizieren des Kühlers erlaubt?



In der original Bedienungsanleitung! (Ich wackel jetzt deswegen nicht in den Keller, aber glaub mir: Es steht drin!)



illousion schrieb:


> achja @ chischko, ist meine letzte PN  eigentlich bei dir angekommen und du hasst mich, oder ist da was schief  gelaufen? :o



Sorry m8! Hab Dir geschrieben!


----------



## KillercornyX (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DOcean
Danke für den Tip. Hab mal nachgeschaut, die Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Twin X2 (N1080-1SDN-P6DN) scheint im Referenzdesign zu sein, hat aber nur nen Boosttakt von 1733Mhz.
Dann gibts noch die Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming OC (N1080-1SDN-P6DN*X*) mit 1847Mhz Boost. Die ist etwas länger und breiter als die andere, daher scheinbar ein Custom Design.
Auch weiß ich nicht wie es bei Inno3D aussieht mit der Garantie bei Kühlerumbau, das ist ein entscheidendes Kriterium, grad bei so einem teuren Schmuckstück....

@chischko
Nachgeschaut: auf der Webseite von EVGA unter Garantiebedingungen:
*
* Es dürfen auf der Karte keine phsyikalischen Beschädigungen auf dem PCB,  GPU / Chitsatz oder CPU Sockel vorhanden sein. Dazu zählen auch  Beschädigungen, die entstanden sind durch: [...]
* Das Produkt muss im Originalzustand an EVGA geschickt werden. Alle  nachträgliche Umbauten müssen vor dem Einschicken entfernt werden.

*Dies bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass Umbauten quasi geduldet werden, solange man nix dabei beschädigt hat.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du natürlich beim Umbau die Karte zerstörst greift keine Garantie egal von welchem Hersteller.
Du hast doch schon deine 290x umgebaut, also weißt doch wie es geht.

Edit: habe den hier gefunden.

Welche Hersteller geben trotz Kühlerwechsel Garantie?
Letzte Seite
Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> @chischko
> Nachgeschaut: auf der Webseite von EVGA unter Garantiebedingungen:
> *
> * Es dürfen auf der Karte keine phsyikalischen Beschädigungen auf dem PCB,  GPU / Chitsatz oder CPU Sockel vorhanden sein. Dazu zählen auch  Beschädigungen, die entstanden sind durch: [...]
> ...


Ja so ungefähr. Außerdem legt EVGA sogar eine quasi-Anleitung bei zur Demontage etc. In irgendeinem Zettel oder so steht es eben auch noch etwas expliziter und nicht nur so (auf Rückschlüssen basierend) "larifari" basierend wie in den AGB auf der HP.


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> @DOcean
> Danke für den Tip. Hab mal nachgeschaut, die Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Twin X2 (N1080-1SDN-P6DN) scheint im Referenzdesign zu sein, hat aber nur nen Boosttakt von 1733Mhz.
> Dann gibts noch die Inno3D GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming OC (N1080-1SDN-P6DN*X*) mit 1847Mhz Boost. Die ist etwas länger und breiter als die andere, daher scheinbar ein Custom Design.
> Auch weiß ich nicht wie es bei Inno3D aussieht mit der Garantie bei Kühlerumbau, das ist ein entscheidendes Kriterium, grad bei so einem teuren Schmuckstück....



Geforce GTX 1080: Custom-Designs in der Hersteller-Ubersicht [Update]

es gibt noch die X3 und die X4 beide habe höheren Boost Takt und höheres Power Target (Inno3D iChill GTX 1080 X3 V2, und X4)


----------



## Rousi (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aloha zusammen.

Der "Wasserpegel" in meinem AGB ist über einen Zeitraum von ca. 10 Monaten langsam um gut einen Zentimeter gesunken.
Da sich die Wasserlinie direkt hinter dem PETG Rohr befindet, ist dieser schleichende Schwund nicht auf den ersten Blick zu sehen.

Ich kontrolliere regelmäßig (einmal die Woche) alle Anschlüsse, Dichtungen und Rohre, konnte aber nie einen Fleck oder undichte Stelle erkennen und ausfindig machen.

Kann die Kühlflüssigkeit (aqua computer Double Protect Ultra) über längere Zeit diffundieren?
Durch die PETG Rohre sollte dies doch eigentlich nicht möglich sein 

Kann so ein Schwund passieren?
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir mit Ideen, Vor- und Ratschlägen helfen.

Grüße,
Rousi

/Bildchen nachgefügt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es könnte auch einfach nur die restliche Luft sein die langsam entweicht...


----------



## ItsJayne (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen.
> 
> Der "Wasserpegel" in meinem AGB ist über einen Zeitraum von ca. 10 Monaten langsam um gut einen Zentimeter gesunken.
> Da sich die Wasserlinie direkt hinter dem PETG Rohr befindet, ist dieser schleichende Schwund nicht auf den ersten Blick zu sehen.
> ...



Bei PETG-Röhren diffundiert Wasser genauso wie bei Softtubing.


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 

ich hatte gerade auch nen ziemlichen Schock weil mein Reservoir zu 3/4 leer war (Irgendein Phobya, meine so 100-150ml dürften da rein passen)... Die FDrage dazu: Ich hab so ne Druckausgleichsmembran oben rein geschraubt und mein Wasser erreicht schonmal knappe 40° an warmen Tagen wegen Folding und der langsamen Lüfter... Kann es sein, dass das einfach verdunstet (hab sicher 2 Monate nicht mehr rein geschaut) ist oder muss ich mir Sorgen um die Dichtigkeit meines Systems machen?!?! 
Der beschriebenen Dichtigkeit dieser Membran will ich irgendwie nicht zu 100% vertrauen.


----------



## nikon87 (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche "geringen" Veränderungen konnte ich bei mir auch schon feststellen und es ist soweit alles dicht. Zumindest konnte ich nie was anderes feststellen. Ich würde da auch eventuell beim Entlüften übergebliebene Lufteinschlüsse oder "Mikrobläschen", welche sich dann mit der Zeit noch lösen in Betracht ziehen. Bei einem Röhren-AGB mit einem Innendurchmesser von sagen wir mal 5cm ist so ein Füllstandsverlust von 1cm eben auch nicht wirklich viel (knapp 20ml wenn ich jetzt richtig gerechnet habe). Das ist dann quasi ein Schnapsglas in 10 Monaten.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In zwei Monate wären 75ml bis 112ml Verlust durch Diffusion allerdings schon arg viel. Die Druckausgleichsmembran sollte eigentlich nicht viel durch lassen. Normalwerise geht das meiste durch die Schläuche verloren, falls es kein schleichendes Leck an irgendwelchen Dichtungen o. Ä. gibt.
Ansonsten erklären sich solche großen scheinbaren Verluste, wie nikon87 schon sagte, eigentlich nur durch nicht vollständige Entlüftung nach dem Befüllen.


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 

ja das ist eben auch meine Vermutung... ~75ml in 2 (höchstens 3) Monaten wäre schon echt seltsam und ich denke die Norprene sollte eigentlich wirklich wenig durchlassen so dick wie die sind (16/10er). Hab ihn mal aufgemacht, nachgefüllt, alle Verschraubungen udn Schnelltrennkupplngen angeschaut und ggf. leicht nachgezogen (war aber nix wirklich lose) und nen kleinen Strich mit Edding bei der aktuellen Füllmarke gemacht... muss mal schauen wie sich das nun entwickelt.... Wenn es nun weiter sinkt ist definitiv irgendwas undicht. Die Druckausgleichmembran entferne ich morgen, wenn der 1/4" Verschluss da ist (musste einen vom Kollegen organsieren). Fühl mich dennoch nicht wirklich sicher... Am Boden (Parkett) hab ich nix feststellen können in Richtung Flecken oder so und das ist eigentlich ziemlich anfällig


----------



## nikon87 (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm einfach mal nach einer gewissen Betriebszeit ein Küchenpapier zur Hand und wisch über alle Anschlüsse und Schläuche drüber. Wenn du da nichts feststellen kannst denk ich kann man ein Leck eigentlich ausschließen. Irgendwo müsste das Papier ja sonst feucht werden.
Aber wenn du die WaKü erst vor 2-3 Monaten befüllt hast würde ich wirklich mal darauf tippen, dass einfach noch ein bisschen Luft im Kreislauf war. Bei mir ist seit dem ersten Nachfüllen kein Verlust mehr festzustellen. Also zumindest nicht so massiv.


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du die WaKü erst vor 2-3 Monaten befüllt hast würde ich wirklich mal darauf tippen, dass einfach noch ein bisschen Luft im Kreislauf war. Bei ist seit dem ersten Nachfüllen kein Verlust mehr festzustellen. Also zumindest nicht so massiv.



Nene den Kreislauf gibt es nen Jahr etwa unverändert.


----------



## mad-onion (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tipps und Tricks zum Entlüften und vermeiden von festhängenden Luftblasen?!
Hallo, ich werde mein System demnächst auf 16/13mm AlphaCool Hardtubes umbauen. Es ist ein TT Core X9 mit 2 360er Radis in der Decke, einem 420er Monsta am Boden, einem GPX GRafikkartenkühler und einem Kryoa Delrin CPU-Kühler, sowie danach ausgetauschten Pumpe/AGB (Aquastream XT Ultra/ Aqualis ECO 450 Standalone).
Bei den bisherigen Schläuchen konnte ich noch hier und da mal ein wenig wackeln/schnipsen um den Luftbläschen auf die Sprünge zu helfen, was aber mit den HArdtubes wohl kaum machbar sein wird. Ausserdem hing die ersten 12-14 Tage eine etwa 5cm Schlauchlänge große Luftblase vor dem Eingang des Monsta-Radis, welche nach ausschalten immer wieder hochkam und gut sichtbar im Schlauch ausharrte. Habt ihr Tipps, wie man evtl. solcher Dinge vorbeugt? Auch das Case oder die Graka beim befüllen zu Schütteln fällt ja größtenteils flach, die Graka kannman mit HT nicht mehr bewegen und das Case wiegt gefühlte 30-35 KG und ist extrem unhandlich..


----------



## VJoe2max (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe auf volle Leistung und einen Zentrifugalentlüfter in den Kreislauf hängen - schneller und effektiver kann man einen Kreislauf nicht komplett entlüften und dabei auch kleine Luftbläschen abscheiden. Der Entlüfter kann auch nach dem Entlüften im Kreislauf bleiben, denn er stellt keinen nennenswerten Widerstand dar.
Einziges Problem - solche Entlüfter gibt´s nach wie vor nicht im Wakü-Handel. Muss man selber bauen . (meine Version - für zwei Kreisläufe)

Edit: Und natürlich keine Luftfallen bzw. Siphons einbauen. Das empfielt sich immer.


----------



## nikon87 (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mal sagen du schaffst dir 2 weitere Hände ran und dann das Case nach dem Befüllen ein bisschen "durchschütteln". Natürlich mit entsprechender Vorsicht. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind HT-Verbindungen auch nicht soooo fragil wie man sich das eventuell vorstellt wenn es ordentlich gemacht wird und alles fest verschraubt ist. Von daher sollte bei einem vorsichtigen Neigen des Case auch nichts passieren. Bei mir ist das bisher immer gut gegangen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe auf volle Pulle. Die Aquastream hat ja ein bisschen mehr Wumms als die Magicool und einen Entlüftungsmodus.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (12. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zentrifugalentlüfter? Das hab ich noch nie gehört, wie muss man siwas bauen? Auf dem Bild erschliesst sich mir nicht die Funktionsweise..


----------



## VJoe2max (12. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Zentrifugalentlüfter ist einfach nur ein Hohlzylinder mit nicht allzu großem Durchmesser in dem seitlich oben ein Einlass tangential zur Innenwand angebracht ist und unten ein Auslass, ebenfalls tangential zur Innenwand. Zusätzlich gibt es oben im Deckel mittig einen Auslass für die Luft bzw. einen Anschluss für einen passiven AB in den die Luftblasen aufsteigen können. Die Strömung wird vom Einlass kommend nach unten in eine sprialförmige Kreisbahn gezwungen in der die Luftbläschen durch den großen Dichteunterschied zwischen Wasser und Luft aufgrund der Zentrifugalwirkung zur Mitte  hin abgeschieden werden und den Kreislauf dort in einen passiven (also einen nicht durchströmten) AB oder mittels Automatikentlüfter verlassen können. Die Luftblasen sammeln sich durch die Zentrifugalwirkung in der Mitte der spiralförmigen Strömung und steigen dort zur Oberfläche auf, weil die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zur Mitte hin geringer wird. Das luftblasenfreie Wasser strömt hingegen an der Wand entlang zum tangentialen  Auslass und treibt so die spiralförmige Strömung automatisch an. Der Auslass darf dazu jedoch keinesfalls mittig im Boden sein, sondern muss wie der Einlass tangential zur Wand erfolgen. Die Wirkung erkennt man übrigens auch schön in dem mit Blitz aufgenommenen Bild mit offenem Deckel (das 40er PVC-Rohr diente in dem Fall nur dazu, dass ohne Deckel kein Wasser überläuft, und dass man die den Strudel photographieren konnte). Im Einlassschlauch (oben) sind noch jede Menge mitgeförderte Luftbläschen zu erkennen, während im Auslassschlauch unten blasenfreie Strömung herrscht. In der Mitte des Strudels sammeln sich die Bläschen und steigen auf. War allerdings gar nicht so leicht das aufzunehmen, denn der Testkreislauf Kreislauf war trotz künstlicher Strömungsbremse per Kugelhahn so schnell entlüftet, dass man nur wenige Sekunden Zeit hatte, bis keine Luftbläschen mehr im Kreislauf zu sehen waren. Hatte deshalb extra ein Luftventil am Pumpeneinlass angebracht, um immer wieder Luft in den Kreislauf befördern zu können, damit ich ein Foto der Wirkung machen konnte. Je schneller die Strömung im Entlüfter desto stärker ist die Zentrifugalwirkung. Da der Entlüfter zudem keine Querschnittsverengung beinhaltet, sondern nur eine Umlenkung mit vergleichsweise geringen Krümmungsradien darstellt, ist sein induzierter Strömungswiderstand minimal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
















Das funktioniert sehr gut, aber eben nur wenn sowohl Einlass als auch Auslass tangential zur Wand erfolgen und wenn der  Zylinderinnendurchmesser weder zu groß noch zu kein ist. In meinen Tests mit einer DDC-1T haben sich damals bei einem ID von ca. 35-45mm die besten Ergebnisse eingestellt. Die ALC Cape Cyclon-ABs sind btw keine Zentrifugalentlüfter, weil weder Aus- noch Eingang tangential zur Wand erfolgen. Nur falls jemand meint das wäre was Ähnliches - das ist nicht der Fall.

Im Anhang findest du noch weitere Bilder von meinem Doppelzentrifugalentlüfter sowie einige Konstruktionsskizzen (hier noch mit anderer Anschlussanordnung gegenüber der wirklich umgesetzten Version). Der zweite Entlüfter war einfach nur spiegelverkehrt aufgebaut und für einen zweiten Kreislauf gedacht. Außerdem findest du noch Bilder eines frühen Testmodells das ich aus einem Polycarbonatköcher mit gelöteten Kupferaramaturen gebaute hatte. Ob Ein- und Auslass auf der gleichen Seite des Zylinders sind oder an anderen Stellen ist an sich egal. Sie müssen nur höhenmäßig versetzt und tangential zur Wand in den Zylinder münden und zwar so, dass sich eine Spiralströmung wie in der Paint-Skizze gezeigt ausbilden kann. Je weiter die Anschlüsse höhenmäßig auseinander liegen desto besser werden Luft und Wasser getrennt. Allerdings sollte die Höhe auch nicht zu groß werden, da sonst trotz der widerstandsarmen Bauweise der induzierte Strömungswiderstand steigt.


----------



## DOcean (12. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

cooles Teil, wo kann man das kaufen 

Schon mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen angefragt?


----------



## KempA (12. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich hätte mal Fragen bezüglich des AirFlows. Ich habe seit gut einem Jahr meine erste WaKü im Betrieb. Gekühlt werden ein 5820k und eine R9 290x. Ich hab in meinem Fractal S einen 280er Radi in der Front und einen 420er im Deckel.
Die Lüfter sind alle im Push-Betrieb. Der 280er führt die Luft nach innen und der 420er pustet sie wieder nach oben raus. Hier ist schon das "Problem". Der 420er bekommt hierdurch nur die vorgewärmte Luft des 280er und ist dadurch natürlich nicht 100% effizient. Hab hier recht viel herumprobiert mit verschiedenen Lüfterkurven, zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter, welche Luft rein/rauspusten,... Im Endeffekt bin ich so verblieben dass ich einfach einen Slim-Lüfter im Heck habe, welcher dem 420er noch etwas kühle Luft zufächert. Jetzt wollte ich die Lüfter des 280er mal umdrehen, damit beide Radis rauspusten und dann noch einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter an der Seite anbringen, welcher kühle Luft in den Innenraum pustet -> 2 Gehäuselüster schaffen kühle Luft nach innen und die Radis die warme nach außen.
Erste Frage: Denkt ihr das ist ne gute Idee?

Leider kann ich die Lüfter des 280er in dem Fall nur noch im Pull-Betrieb nutzen, da die Verschlauchung zu kurz ist um die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite des Radis zu montieren. Hier ist dann auch meine zweite Frage.. Ist Pull hier wesentlich im Nachteil gegenüber Push?

Der nächste größere Umbau, bei dem ich dann auch neu verschlauchen werde, ist erst mit Nvidia Volta geplant. Vorher wollte ich die Schläuche ich eigentlich nicht wechseln, weshalb ein Push-Betrieb in der Front nicht möglich ist. Dann wollte ich jedoch evtl sowieso nen MoRa einbinden, womit das ganze eh keine Rolle mehr spielt. Das kommt aber noch darauf an was Nvidia für Volta verlangen wird

Grüße!


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi habe bei mir 5 140er Radiatorlüfter rein pusten und ein Silent Wing der ein bischen schneller dreht raus pusten. Das funktioniert ganz gut.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (12. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DOcean: Das ist jetzt schon gute sechs Jahre her, dass ich das Teil gebaut habe und ich hatte es damals auch schon ausführlich beschrieben . Hersteller habe ich deswegen aber keine kontaktiert, denn für den Eigenbedarf kann ich mir ja selber welche bauen - genau wie jeder andere, der keine zwei linken Hände hat. Ist ja nichts Kompliziertes. Aber ich habe nicht vor selbst zu produzieren und ins kommerzielle Wakü-Geschäft einzusteigen. Bislang hat sich auch kein kommerzieller Anbieter von sich aus bemüßigt gefühlt eine effektive Entlüftungshilfe nach diesem Prinzip anzubieten. In der Industrie- und Heizungstechnik sind klassische Zentrifugalentlüfter wie der skizzierte und von mir im ersten Test gebaute hingegen nichts Ungewöhnliches. Allerdings gibt es meines Wissens nach wie vor keine Modelle die klein genug für den Wakü-Einsatz wären. 

Wenn ein Qualitätshersteller wie WC oder AC sich z. B. dieses Themas annehmen würde, hätte ich jedenfalls nichts dagegen. Schaut dann sicher auch bisschen professioneller aus als bei mir. Hab zwar noch einen Trick auf Lager der die Teile besonders bei wenig Durchfluss noch effektiver macht, aber der Zentrifugalentlüfter funktioniert auch ohne diesen Trick in der oben skizzierten Weise schon hervorragend, wenn die Pumpe einen brauchbaren Volumenstrom liefert.

Es gibt übrigens auch ein Bauteil aus dem Wakü-Bereich, das man mit wenig Aufwand zu einem Zentrifugalentüfter umbauen kann. Lustiger Weise ist das kein AB, sondern ein fürchterlich ineffektiver CPU-Kühler der noch vor dem AIO-Hype in einer billigen AIO-Wakü von Aerocool als "iceland"-AIO verkauft wurde, die am Ende als Restposten bei Pollin.de für paar Euro verscherbelt wurden, weil den Schrott niemand zum aufgerufenen Preis haben wollte (waren fast alle ab Werk undicht). Damals hat Aquacomputer die ganze Fuhre aufgekauft aber freundlicher Weise allen Bestellern die zuvor schon welche bei Pollin.de bestellt hatten ein Exemplar zum Selbstkostenpreis überlassen (so bin ich auch zu meinem gekommen). Ging damals aber mehr um die verbaute Jingway-Pumpe die man so sehr günstig ergattern konnte. Weiß auch nicht ob es diese Teile noch zu kaufen gibt. Jedenfalls konnte man aus dem Kühler recht einfach einen Zentrifugalentüfter bauen der gar nicht mal schlecht funktionierte. Dazu musste man nur die Vapor-Chamber die von der Bodenplatte in den Kunststoffbehälter ragte absägen, in die Bodenplatten einen G1/4"-Gewinde schneiden und bei Bedarf noch einen Adapter einschrauben, damit auch Anschlüsse mit langen Gewinden greifen. Das sah bei mir dann so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktionierte gar nicht mal so übel, aber meine selbst gebauten waren noch ne gute Ecke besser. Ist das einzige Wakü-Bauteil mit so einer tangentialen Anschlusskonfiguration das mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Shooot3r (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: weiß jemand, wofür der Software Lizenz Key auf der aquaero Verpackung ist?


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

???
Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, habe meine Verpackung letztens erst entsorgt.
Wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wo man den eingeben könnte. Ist vielleicht nur eine Art Seriennummer.
Die aquasuite ist ja kostenlos.


----------



## Shooot3r (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ist der Aufkleber Fett vorne auf der Packung, mit dont remove. Sieht aus wie Steam oder Origin keys


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst ja mal bei Steam eingeben xD

Wie gesagt, ich wüsste nicht, wo man den eingeben soll. In der Anleitung habe ich dazu auch nix gefunden.
Googel spuckt dazu auch keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse aus.


----------



## Shooot3r (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo habe ich auch schon nach geschaut. Naja egal


----------



## KillercornyX (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann schon was in der aquasuite aktivieren. Zumindest für die aquastream pumpen. 
Keine Ahnung ob man fürs Aquaero auch was freischalten kann... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, bei den aqaustream Pumpen kann man Features freischalten, den Key dafür muss man aber bei aquacomputer kaufen, der steht nicht auf der Verpackung.
Zum freischalten muss man da die Seriennummer und den Geräteschlüssel der Pumpe an AC übermitteln, diese Infos bekommt man aber in der aquasuite.

Mir wäre außerdem nicht bekannt, das man beim aquaero noch Features freischalten könnte.


----------



## brooker (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,

ich wollte mich nur kurz vergewissern, dass ich mich hier nicht vertue. Ich möchte einen PC per 240er Radi silent kühlen. Die gesamte Leistungsaufnahme beträgt 120W. Nach der Faustformel 100W pro 120er Radi sollte das Projekt doch gut funktionieren, oder?

Danke.

Grüße brooker

PS: Hier könnt Ihr mal reinschauen: Pentium G3258 AE trifft Geforce GTX 1060: Ein Folding@Home-PC entsteht

PPS: Hat von Euch schon einer eine Corsair H100i GTX mal aufgemacht und zusätzlich was eingebunden? Falls nicht, wo kann ich was dazu erfahren?


----------



## chischko (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der 240er Radi reicht Dir aus und auch ruhig! MIt der H100 hab ich leider keine Erfahrung.


----------



## brooker (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... danke fürs Feedback. Da wäre dann schon mal nen Harken dran.
Jetzt noch die H100i


----------



## the_leon (13. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum die H100?
Hast du die rumliegen?
Sonst würde ich neu eine Alphacool Eisbear kaufen.


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ja, die könnte ich verwenden.


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen, ich hör mich grad langsam um betreffs Custom Loop... Bei mir hat die Post unlängst was Neues gebracht, das 8c und 16t hat und bei 1,32V auf 4,7GHz läuft - aber eben nicht unter Luft. Zudem teildefekt. Dazu sollte meine olle 290X eventuell auch noch nen Wasserblock kriegen.

Dummerweise war ich beim Gehäusekauf eher wie ne Frau unterwegs und hab mehr auf Design als auf Funktion geachtet - es wurde ein Anidees AI Crystal. Das schaut mit den leuchtenden stock Fans zwar mMn grausam aus, aber die bleiben ja nicht lange. Ohne die LED Fans hingegen mega sexy. Da passen maximal 1 360er slim vorn (63mm Radi + Fans), 1 360er slim oben (afaik 60mm Radi + Fans) und 1 140er hinten (je nach dem wie hoch der RAM ist...) rein.

Was würdet ihr da so grob anpeilen? Nen Monat bin ich noch minimum mit Luft unterwegs, tendenziell eher mehr, eilt also nicht. Bei Lüftern werde ich auf NF-F12 iPPC setzen - hab davon ja jetzt schon 4 Stück (2 am Morpheus, 2 am Super Mega). 

Ist diese Abwärme mit Slim 360ern überhaupt wegzukriegen? Ne 5960X haut bei 1,32V doch ne Menge weg. Möglichst ohne, dass meine F12 auf 2000rpm hoch müssen...

Die 290X sollte mit etwas Brechstange (1,25V, 1200/1700MHz) auch ihre >400W fressen - allerdings bei 68°C getestet mit dem Morpheus. Jedenfalls hatte ich im Fire Strike Combined >600W primär mit einer CPU die nicht mehr als 100W brauchen sollte...

Was ich so gesehen hab, sind die Hardwarelabs Nemesis 360 GTS so ziemlich das nonplusultra an slims? Radiator Review Round Up 2016 - Page 5 of 10 - ExtremeRigs.net

Oder fehlt in dem Test was Relevantes?

LG von einem Wasser-Noob


Eigenen Thread will ich noch nicht machen - erst muss die CPU laufen (noch nicht 100% sicher) und ich will das Case und alles hier haben!


----------



## KempA (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gekühlt bekommst du das mit den 360ern schon, aber leise wird es unter Last sicherlich nicht. Ich hab 420+280 und mein System wird beim Spielen deutlich hörbar.
60mm sind übrigens nicht slim 

Wenn du es leise willst, wäre ein MoRa natürlich die beste Option.


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Deutlich hörbar ist immer ne Sache. Habe auch ein 420+280 und höre die Lüfter auch unter Last wenn ich das will.
Aber ingame (Shooter)bei dem ganzen Sound höre ich von den Lüftern nichts.
Aber ich gebe dir Recht ein MO-RA wäre, da die beste Wahl(ist es ja fast immer)

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist immer die Frage auf was man regelt. 720x120 sind auf jeden Fall für keinen (single GPU) Rechner zu wenig. Wenn es leise bleiben soll darf man die Lüfter halt nicht für 25°C Wassertemperatur setzen. Solang nan keine Festplatten im Kreislauf hat sind eigentlich auch 40°C Wasser noch kein Problem.

Und den 1x140er würd ich auch noch mitnehmen.


----------



## KempA (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat halt auch immer sehr viel mit dem persönlichen Empfinden zu tun.
Wenn ich bspw. Battlefield 1 spiele (als aktuelles Beispiel), sind die Lüfter immer zwischen 600 und 700 RPM um das Wasser bei ca 34° zu halten (Zimmertemperatur ca 20-22). Ich persönlich empfinde dies eben als störend laut. Zumindest wenn ich ohne Headset spiele.


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe aktuell ~1000rpm an der GPU unter Last, in manchen Spielen sogar mehr - bis 800rpm stören mich meine Noctua im offenen Aufbau wenig bis gar nicht, solange ich Kopfhörer auf habe. Erst darober wird es langsam unangenehm.

Außer in Benches langweilt sich die Octa eh in jeden Spiel, und in Anwendungen die die CPU belasten idlet die GPU, daher hab ich nie beide zugleich auf Volldampf. Sollte also schon gehen, denn in Benches ist mir der Lärm egal.

Was sind denn die besten slim radis? Die Caselabs wie der Test oben bescheinigt?

KempA: 60 bzw 63mm Radi + Fans, da gehen sich 38 bzw 35mm Radis aus - also de facto 30mm Radis, 35er sind mir keine bekannt.

Gibt es bei Pumpe/AGG so was das man beachten sollte? Lieber beides einzeln oder kann man auch n Kombigerät nehmen, wie die AGB/Pumpen Türme von EK? 

Wasserblock für die CPU was von EK oder was ist da der beste Hersteller der nicht absurd teuer ist?


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... CPU-Kühler, Watercool Heatkiller IV. Ganz klare Empfehlung. Ansonsten ein Tip: bei WaKü gilt der Grundsatz, Kühlfläche ist nur durch noch mehr zu ersetzen, besonders wenn man einen Silentanspruch hat. Seit ich einen MORA im Kreislauf habe ist absolute Ruhe. Auch hierfür eine ganz klare Empfehlung. Mache es einmal, aber richtig. Und nicht versuchen und enttäuscht sein. Und versuchen nachzubessern und wieder enttäuscht sein, um dann irgendwann nach etlichen Stunden Bauzeit, Frust,  Magengeschwür, schlaflosen Nächten und eingesetzter Kohle, doch einen Mora zu kaufen und dann endlich angekommen zu sein


----------



## Aries1337 (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kühle gpu und cpu mit nem 240er radi, i5 4460 und 970, geht problemlos und fast silent


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... da war er wieder, der meilenweite Unterschied beim Anspruch von einfach nur Silent. 

Bei der Regel 120mm Radi je 100W Verbauch ... und wenn im Sommer die Temperaturen steigen ... wird das den Anfragenden hier nicht befriedigen.

Wenn es für Dich in Ordnung ist, ist es gut!


----------



## brooker (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ich brauche nochmal Eure Unterstützung. Der neue Folder soll nun auf Wunsch einiger Community-Mitglieder per preiswerter WaKü gekühlt werden. Damit es preiswert bleibt möchte die bei Aquatuning nur Teile von Alphacool, Aquatuning und phobya benutzen. Da ich nicht mehr voll in der Materie stecke und derzeit absolut Zeitunter bin, würde ich mich über Vorschläge einer Zusammenstellung von Euch freuen. Ihr würdet mir damit sehr helfen.

Hier erstmal das System: [WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht

Das wird gebraucht: 

- 240mm Slim-Radiator
- möglichst kleine und leise Pumpe mit AGB
- CPU-Kühler
- GPU-Kühler
- sinnvolles Zubehör
- Verbrauchstmaterial, wollte mit 8/11er Schläuchen arbeiten

Was das Design angeht, bin ich offen. Bei mir zählt eigentlich immer nur Leistung 

Danke.

Grüße brooker


----------



## Goblin10 (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi.

Weißt jemand von euch ob heutzutage auf dem Markt, 480mm 60mm dickes weißes Radiator gibt? Wenn ja wo? 

Ich habe nur XSPC gefunden aber, das wird ja auch nicht mehr verkauft.


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> - 240mm Slim-Radiator
> - möglichst kleine und leise Pumpe mit AGB
> - CPU-Kühler
> - GPU-Kühler
> ...



Schlauch: Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 
Radi: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 
CPU Cooler: Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1150,1151,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Black Edition | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Pumpe ist halt immer nen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke, Preis und Größe... Ich würde zu dieser tendieren mit separaten AGB (gibt es da was kombiniert?), aber evtl. gibt es da besseres?
In Sachen GPU Kühler ist Aquatuning leider für die  1060 gem. ihrer Filter blank und EKWB hat auch nix. Entweder anfertigen lassen oder Alphacool hat vielleicht noch was. Oder ist das nen Ref. Design? 
Anschlüsse: 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle G1/4 - gerandelt - silver | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe gestern meine DDC Pumpe in Betrieb genommen.
> Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM Black Nickel - Special Edition | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Sie läuft auch und ich habe sie am Kanal 4 des Aquero angeschlossen und den Kanal auf PWM gesteuert umgestellt.
> ...



So ich danke allen die mir geholfen haben.
Die Elektronik ist wohl defekt. Ich habe sie jetzt über die Spannung geregelt und wenn ich von 12V = 9400RPM auf 8V= 12000RPM steigt die Drehzahl und schwankt hin und her. Sie geht jetzt zurück.
Jetzt die Frage nehme ich die PWM Version wieder um den Aquero zu schonen.
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM Black Nickel - Special Edition | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder die DDC und am Aquero über die Spannung drosseln. Habe gerade bei 8V eeine Temperatur von 75Grad auf Kanal 1.
Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Single Edition - silber | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## nikon87 (15. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das ist kein Defekt sondern einfach nur ein Auslesefehler weil nicht korrekt angeschlossen.

Für die DDC310 brauchst du noch ein Adapterkabel damit du diese "ordentlich" über den Aquaero regeln kannst. Außerdem darf man den Anschluss auch nicht auf PWM stellen, sondern eben auf "Leistungsgesteuert". Das Problem mit dem Drosseln der DDc310 hatte ich auch und hab deshalb hier im Aquatuning-Thread nachgefragt (siehe hier).

Ich denke dann ergibt sich auch dein Temperaturproblem am Lüfterkanal weil der wohl aktuell einfach völlig überlastet wird. Hast du denn auf dem Aquaero hinten den gesondert erhältlichen Kühlkörper montiert? Falls nicht solltest du dir den unbedingt noch anschaffen...oder eben den WaKü-Block, je nach dem.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (15. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage nehme ich die PWM Version wieder um den Aquero zu schonen.
> Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM Black Nickel - Special Edition | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Wenn du den PWM-Anschluss am Aquaero nicht zwingend benötigst, nimm wieder die PWM-Version. Finde ich die elegantere Variante.


----------



## ebastler (16. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab eben meine 5960X getestet.

Bei 4,5GHz, Cache stock und mit 1 4GB DDR4-2133er Riegel mit richtig beschlissenen Timings im Single Channel 1600 Punkte im Cinebench.

Angestrebt: 4,7GHz Core, 4,4GHz Cache, 4*8GB DDR4 3200 cl15. 1900+ incoming 😀

Dann unter Wasser. Aber jetzt gehe ich mal MoBo und RAM bestellen.


----------



## ItsJayne (17. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Goblin10 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Weißt jemand von euch ob heutzutage auf dem Markt, 480mm 60mm dickes weißes Radiator gibt? Wenn ja wo?
> 
> Ich habe nur XSPC gefunden aber, das wird ja auch nicht mehr verkauft.



Hardware Labs SR2 gibt es in weiß (sogar zwei verschiedene Varianten) und ist auch noch ein sehr guter Radiator.


----------



## KempA (17. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich des Durchfluss im System. Und zwar hab ichs leider versäumt mir nen DFL einzubauen (wird zusammen mit der neuen Graka kommen).
Wenn ich jetzt mal ein bisschen im Internet stöbere, treffe ich immer wieder auf Aussagen wie "schau einfach mal im AGB wie sich das Wasser bewegt". 
Ist sowas wirklich aussagekräftig? 
Bei mir im AGB zuckt da nämlich nichts, das Wasser steht da eigentlich still. 
Ich hab keinerlei Probleme, welche mich vermuten lassen irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Durchfluss zu haben. Wollte da einfach mal nachfragen ob sich da eigentlich was bewegen sollte?


----------



## IssaP (17. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich sehe bei mir im AGB (Aqualis Eco 150) bei 100l/h auch fast nichts. Nur wenn man sehr genau hinsieht, sieht man an der Wasseroberfläche ein bisschen Bewegung.


----------



## KempA (17. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IssaP schrieb:


> Also ich sehe bei mir im AGB (Aqualis Eco 150) bei 100l/h auch fast nichts. Nur wenn man sehr genau hinsieht, sieht man an der Wasseroberfläche ein bisschen Bewegung.



Hab sogar den gleiche AGB  
Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung, danke dir


----------



## the_leon (17. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich brauche nochmal Eure Unterstützung. Der neue Folder soll nun auf Wunsch einiger Community-Mitglieder per preiswerter WaKü gekühlt werden. Damit es preiswert bleibt möchte die bei Aquatuning nur Teile von Alphacool, Aquatuning und phobya benutzen. Da ich nicht mehr voll in der Materie stecke und derzeit absolut Zeitunter bin, würde ich mich über Vorschläge einer Zusammenstellung von Euch freuen. Ihr würdet mir damit sehr helfen.
> 
> Hier erstmal das System: [WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht
> 
> ...



Muss es eine "echte Custom Wakü" sein, oder reicht eine Eisbear (AiO aus Custom Wakü Teilen)

Falls ja
-Alphacool Eisbear 240
-passende Fullcover oder GPU only kühler.
Falls es keine Fullcover gibt kannst du die Karte zu Alphacool senden die dir dann entweder einen gratis einen Nexxos GPX anfertigen, oder für 20€ Aufpreis einen Eiswolf GPX-Pro.
Das musst du dann nur zusammenstecken und fertig.
240mm Radifläche finde ich persönlich etwas zu wenig für G3258 oder 1060, ich würde hier eher nen 280/360 oder 250+120/140 verbauen.

Falls du eine "echte" Wakü willst wurde ich als Pumpe eine Magicool DCP 450 (gibt es bei Caseking) empfehlen.
Als KühOnlyfür den G3258 Phobya UC-2, für die GPU Fullcover (evtl. von Alphacool Fertigen lassen) oder GPU Only Kühler.

Als Radiator Alphacool Nexxos ST30 was halt passt von der Größe her.

Schlauch 11/8, 16/10 oder 13/10 kannst dir aussuchen.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kommt ganz auf den AGB selbst an. Ich habe den alphacool Eisbecher und da hat man dieses steigröhrchen was von oben oder unten kommen kann. Da sieht man sehr gut wieviel Wasser fließt. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## ItsJayne (17. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz auf den AGB selbst an. Ich habe den alphacool Eisbecher und da hat man dieses steigröhrchen was von oben oder unten kommen kann. Da sieht man sehr gut wieviel Wasser fließt.
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)



Finde den auch gut, da kann man immer schön hinschauen und sieht direkt, dass noch alles läuft. Ohne Durchflussanzeiger, -sensor oder AGB mit irgendeinem Effekt würde ich schnell recht nervös werden. 

In einem "normalen" AGB sieht man nach meiner Erfahrung erst so bei 200+ l/h, teilweise richtige Strudel...


----------



## h0nk (18. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch den Aqualis Eco 150 und auch bei 140ltr sehe ich nix^^


----------



## Invisan (18. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Zusammen,

ich hab mir gedacht ich frag lieber mal euch pros bevor ich mir selbst irgendwas zusammenstelle was weder meinen Vorstellungen entspricht noch zusammen passt.

Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken in meinem neuen Rechner eine WaKü zu nutzen. Derzeit ist die Planung dazu noch relativ lose. Ich habe schon relativ viele tolle mods gesehen wobei die Betonung hier auf gesehen liegt. Was dort verbaut wurde o.ä. entzieht sich derzeit leider meiner Kentniss und Kompetenz ^^ 

Als geplantes Gehäuse für meinen neuen Rechner präferiere ich derzeit das Aerocool P7-C1BG.
Dadurch das es Platz für einen Radi und ein schönes großes Glasfenster hat würde ich natürlich auch gerne mit farbigem Wasser/Pipes arbeiten. Bei den empfehlungen im Netz bin ich über den Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 gestolpert. Der scheint aber ein geschlossenes Sys zu sein und sich daher nicht für einen Mod zu eignen.

Erstmal weitere Infos zum Sys:
Als Prozessor kommt ein i7-6700K zum Einsatz.
Mainboard ist ein Asrock Z170 Extreme7+
Als RAM kommt das Kingston HyperX Savage DDR4-2400 32GB Kit zum Einsatz.
Grafikkarte ist derzeit noch eine EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 die aber nächstes Jahr einer 1080 weichen muss.
Als Netzteil läuft derzeit ein 625 Watt Enermax. Welches Modell genau weiß ich grad nicht aus dem Kopf.
An Laufwerken sind derzeit 4 SSDs sowie eine 5TB Toshiba HDD verbaut. 

Der Aufbau des WaKü Systems ist dann für nächstes Jahr geplant. Dieses Jahr werde ich erstmal noch auf einen Luftkühler für die CPU setzen da ich am Anfang erstmal das ganze ohne OC laufen lassen werde bis die 1080 rein kommt.
Die WaKü an sich sollte nicht teurer sein als die 1080 sprich ich möchte maximal 500€ dafür ausgeben.

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Ideen.

Mfg Invi


----------



## chischko (18. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Invisan schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir gedacht ich frag lieber mal euch pros bevor ich mir selbst irgendwas zusammenstelle was weder meinen Vorstellungen entspricht noch zusammen passt.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

mach bitte einen separaten Thread auf, da sowas schnell in Diskussionen entbranden kann, was dann mind. 80% der Leser dieses Threads nicht interessiert und sich dann die interessierten Leute in deinem Thread zu genau deinem Thema unterhalten können. 

Danke!


----------



## Invisan (18. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi chischko,

danke für den Hinweis. Mache ich gleich mal.
Hatte nur gedacht es macht vielleicht sinn es hier rein zu schreiben anstatt erstmal einen separaten Thread aufzumachen da ich nicht genau wusste wohin damit.

Mfg Invi


----------



## the_leon (18. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

500€ sind (meiner Meinung nach) auch eher etwas zu wenig.
Geh mal auf 700


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer drauf an wo man kauft. Für rund 700€ hab ich mir nen Aquaduct 720 sowie CPU- und Graka-Block inklusive Graka und CPU gekauft.


----------



## v3nom (19. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Invisan schrieb:


> Der Aufbau des WaKü Systems ist dann für nächstes Jahr geplant. Dieses Jahr werde ich erstmal noch auf einen Luftkühler für die CPU setzen da ich am Anfang erstmal das ganze ohne OC laufen lassen werde bis die 1080 rein kommt.
> Die WaKü an sich sollte nicht teurer sein als die 1080 sprich ich möchte maximal 500€ dafür ausgeben.



Für den Preis kannst du dir ein EK Predator 360 holen und später easy einen vorgefüllten Wasserblock dafür holen von EK.


----------



## the_leon (19. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lieber Eisbear und 2 radis, 360 wäre mir zu wenig für 6700K und 1080


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der TE hat einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.
Ideen/Vorschlag für Mod Wasserkühlung

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KempA (19. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir soll demnächst noch ein MoRa integriert werden (sobald ich da endlich mal Zeit für finde). Jedoch habe ich Bedenken bezüglich meiner Pumpe.. Ich hab eine Aquastream XT Ultra. Der zukünftige Weg soll dann sein  AGB->Pumpe->MoRa3->GPU->420er Radi->CPU->280er Radi->AGB  und an irgendwo soll dann noch ein DFL Platz finden.
Ich mache mir jedoch etwas Sorgen dass die Pumpe das dann vernünftig stemmen kann. Aktuell habe ich die Pumpe auf 60 Hz laufen. Alles was darüber geht, empfinde ich persönlich als unerträglich laut (das Ding brummt/summt dann einfach enorm).
Welche Pumpe wäre hier eine Alternative? Wäre schön wenns eine Pumpe geben würde die diesen Loop mit ordentlichem Durchfluss bewältigen könnte, ohne dabei sehr laut zu werden. Wenn diese sich dann noch so angenehm steuern lassen würde wie die Aquastream, wäre das natürlich nicht schlecht  Aquaero ist ebenfalls vorhanden..

Gibts da etwas?


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Teste doch erstmal ob die Aquastream das schaft, das ist glaube ich so die stärkste Pumpe.
Alternativ eine D5 mit Aquabus von Aquacomputer oder ne DDC die ist dann am Aquero drosselbar wird aber wie ein Lüfter behandelt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KempA (19. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich werds auf jeden Fall testen
Hat mich aber schonmal interessiert was es da sonst noch gibt. Will die Aquastream nämlich wie gesagt nicht über 60hz laufen lassen, da sie mir dann doch zu laut wird. Leider nehme ich die Frequenzen der Pumpe sehr deutlich wahr


----------



## Sebbi12392 (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also D5 ist zu empfehlen.  Hab die mit exakt denn Radiatoren die dubplannst bei 2000 RPM und hör sie absolut nicht

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Bei mir soll demnächst noch ein MoRa integriert werden (sobald ich da endlich mal Zeit für finde). Jedoch habe ich Bedenken bezüglich meiner Pumpe.. Ich hab eine Aquastream XT Ultra. Der zukünftige Weg soll dann sein  AGB->Pumpe->MoRa3->GPU->420er Radi->CPU->280er Radi->AGB  und an irgendwo soll dann noch ein DFL Platz finden.
> Ich mache mir jedoch etwas Sorgen dass die Pumpe das dann vernünftig stemmen kann. Aktuell habe ich die Pumpe auf 60 Hz laufen. Alles was darüber geht, empfinde ich persönlich als unerträglich laut (das Ding brummt/summt dann einfach enorm).
> Welche Pumpe wäre hier eine Alternative? Wäre schön wenns eine Pumpe geben würde die diesen Loop mit ordentlichem Durchfluss bewältigen könnte, ohne dabei sehr laut zu werden. Wenn diese sich dann noch so angenehm steuern lassen würde wie die Aquastream, wäre das natürlich nicht schlecht  Aquaero ist ebenfalls vorhanden..
> 
> Gibts da etwas?


Hi, 

eine empfehlenswerte Alternative sind die D5 Modelle meine läuft mit 2700 RPM (46Hz) und ist absolut unhörbar und schafft dabei etwa 48L/h und das bei folgendem Aufbau: AGB-Pumpe-DFM-Aqauero-RAM-CPU-360er Radi-MB-GPU-MORA-Siebfilter-AGB und bverbaut sind noch etwa 10 (oder mehr) Schnelltrennkupplungen, ettliche 45° und 90° Winkel, Tempsensoren, und etwa 4m Schlauchleitung. 
Allerdings brauchswt Du Dir keine Sorgen machen! Deine Pumpe schafft das locker! Resistiv sind moderne Radis eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich sondern sehr viel mehr dei Kühler mit ihren feinen Kühlrippen und Düsenprinzip und evtl. noch (wenn schlechte) Schnelltrennkupplungen. 
Bau einfach mal den Mora mit rein und Du wirst schnell sehen, dass deien AS das locker wuppt. 
BTW: Wie hoch ist denn dein Durchfluss heute? Alles ab 35-40L/h ist völlig in Ordnung und um ne AS in die Knie zu zwingen braucht es schon ordentlich was.


----------



## KempA (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab leider noch keinen DFL verbaut. Hab das damals leider verpasst (war meine erste WaKü, hatte zwar dran gedacht, ging aber irgendwie unter).


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast du für Kühler (CPU/GPU) verbaut. Evtl. hat jemand das selbe Setup wie du, und man könnte Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Ich habe ne AS XT Ultra @65Hz mit nem AquaComputer Heatkiller 4 (CPU) und nem Alphacool NeXXos GPX plus 2×360 und 1×280 Radis extern inkl. 2× Schnelltrennies.
Damit hab ich nen Durchfluss von ca. 80l/h.


----------



## Nachty (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Bei mir soll demnächst noch ein MoRa integriert werden (sobald ich da endlich mal Zeit für finde). Jedoch habe ich Bedenken bezüglich meiner Pumpe.. Ich hab eine Aquastream XT Ultra. Der zukünftige Weg soll dann sein  AGB->Pumpe->MoRa3->GPU->420er Radi->CPU->280er Radi->AGB  und an irgendwo soll dann noch ein DFL Platz finden.
> Ich mache mir jedoch etwas Sorgen dass die Pumpe das dann vernünftig stemmen kann. Aktuell habe ich die Pumpe auf 60 Hz laufen. Alles was darüber geht, empfinde ich persönlich als unerträglich laut (das Ding brummt/summt dann einfach enorm).
> Welche Pumpe wäre hier eine Alternative? Wäre schön wenns eine Pumpe geben würde die diesen Loop mit ordentlichem Durchfluss bewältigen könnte, ohne dabei sehr laut zu werden. Wenn diese sich dann noch so angenehm steuern lassen würde wie die Aquastream, wäre das natürlich nicht schlecht  Aquaero ist ebenfalls vorhanden..
> 
> Gibts da etwas?



Muss sagen die Aquaström XT Pumpe egal welches Modell ist der letzte Müll , hohe Hz Zahl kreischt extrem und kleine Hz Zahl dröhnt nur rum und entkoppeln bringt gleich Null. Bin jetzt mit der DDC 310 richtig zufrieden mit einem Poweradjust3 runtergeregelt ist ein Traum  , die kannst du auch schön an dem Mora + AGB Kombo anschrauben


----------



## KempA (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nen Heatkiller IV Pro und auf der GPU den passenden Block von EK für meine Graka (welche aber ja sowieso getauscht wird). Radiatoren sind ein 280XT45 und ein 420ST30, beides Alphacool Nexxxos.
Ich will zwei Kupplungen mit Schott verbauen. Hierbei dachte ich an die Alphacool HF, oder eben die QD3. Meines Wissens nach sind die HF aber nur unwesentlich schlechter, jedoch ein gutes Stück günstiger, weshalb ich diese favorisiere. Falls ich den PC mal mitnehme (was vielleicht einmal alle 2 Jahre passiert), mache ich das dann einfach mit einer externen Schlauchschleife.

@Nachty: Das kann ich genau so bestätigen. Auf 55 Hz brummt das Ding nervig und wenn ich die Pumpe höher drehe weicht das Brummen einem Summen. Echt ärgerlich, aber ich konnte ja vorher nicht wissen wie ich die Geräusche wahrnehmen würde. 
Was sagt ihr zur VP655/755?


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss mich mal verbessern bzw. erweitern.
Meine Schnelltrennies sind QD3 und mein Durchfluss liegt bei 72l/h.
Bevor ich die Graka mit dem Alphacool GPX eingebunden hab,  hatte ich ca. 100l/h. Sprich der GPX is ne super "Durchflussbremse". Die Grakakühler von EK bremsen nicht so viel.

Ich werd meine XT Ultra nacherzählt mal auf 60Hz runterregeln und schauen was der DFM sagt.

Edit:

Hab jetzt die Pumpe mal auf verschiedene Hz runtergeregelt.
Hier die Ergebnisse:

50Hz = 49,3l/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



55Hz = 56,9l/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



60Hz = 64,3l/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



65Hz = 72,9l/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da du ja die neue AquaStream Ultimate hast, und diese von der Leistung noch etwas stärker als die XT Ultra ist, brauchst du dir eigendlich überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Nachty (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool Eiszapfen sind richtig gut mindern den Durchfluss kaum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Heatkiller IV Pro und auf der GPU den passenden Block von EK für meine Graka (welche aber ja sowieso getauscht wird). Radiatoren sind ein 280XT45 und ein 420ST30, beides Alphacool Nexxxos.
> Ich will zwei Kupplungen mit Schott verbauen. Hierbei dachte ich an die Alphacool HF, oder eben die QD3. Meines Wissens nach sind die HF aber nur unwesentlich schlechter, jedoch ein gutes Stück günstiger, weshalb ich diese favorisiere. Falls ich den PC mal mitnehme (was vielleicht einmal alle 2 Jahre passiert), mache ich das dann einfach mit einer externen Schlauchschleife.
> 
> @Nachty: Das kann ich genau so bestätigen. Auf 55 Hz brummt das Ding nervig und wenn ich die Pumpe höher drehe weicht das Brummen einem Summen. Echt ärgerlich, aber ich konnte ja vorher nicht wissen wie ich die Geräusche wahrnehmen würde.
> Was sagt ihr zur VP655/755?



Finde Aquastream auch furchtbat. Mit der VP655 bin ich fast restlosd zufrieden. In extrem Situationen (Nachts, wenns wirklich leise ist) höre ein fiepen. Das soll laut Aussagen bei der 755 komplett weg sein. Also bei neukauf die 755 nehmen!


----------



## chischko (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Alphacool Eiszapfen sind richtig gut mindern den Durchfluss kaum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast die verbaut? Gut zu wissen! Wie biste denn abseits der geringen Durchflussminderung mit den Dingern zufrieden? Hab ettliche der QD3 im Einsatz, aber letztens wieder nen paar Wasserflecken auf mein Parkett gezaubert () weil die Dinger nicht sofort sauber geschlossen haben sondern diese SCHEISS Feder/Kupplung erstmal so 15 Sekunden gebraucht um einzuschnappen.


----------



## Nachty (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne das tropft nichts, da hätte ich schon längst einen Kurzschluss auf dem Board gehabt   am besten am Anfang mit Wasser mit Wasser anfeuchten und paar mal an und abschließen!


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Du hast die verbaut? Gut zu wissen! Wie biste denn abseits der geringen Durchflussminderung mit den Dingern zufrieden? Hab ettliche der QD3 im Einsatz, aber letztens wieder nen paar Wasserflecken auf mein Parkett gezaubert () weil die Dinger nicht sofort sauber geschlossen haben sondern diese SCHEISS Feder/Kupplung erstmal so 15 Sekunden gebraucht um einzuschnappen.



Bin mit meinen Eiszapfen auch zufrieden, allerdings muss ich sie aufspringen lassen --> den Ring mit einer Hand nach hinten ziehen und das Gegenstück nicht anrühren. 

Ansonsten sieht es bei mir so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Test: Info Die neuen "HF" und "Eiszapfen" Schnellverschlusskupplungssets von Alphacool - Meisterkuehler

Die sind den QD3 sehr ähnlich und wo die Detailunterschiede im Verschlussmechanismus liegen weiß keiner, allerdings ist bei der Eiszapfen der Durchfluss etwas geringer. Es gibt hier also irgendeinen Unterschied.

Ich habe die Eiszapfen seit dem Release und beim aktuellen Modell gibt es zumindest optische Änderungen zur ursprünglichen Version: Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ob sich im Inneren noch etwas getan hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## JakPol (21. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Totales OffTopic, aber ich muss dieses Video irgendwem zeigen: Cable Management - Does it impact cooling performance? At all?... - YouTube WTF?!? Das hätte ich niemals erwartet O.o


----------



## keks4 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag, kurze Frage 
Zurzeit läuft mein PC unter Luft,  bin aber mit der Planung meiner nächsten WaKü beschäftigt, meine bisherigen Komponenten haben bereits einen neuen Besitzer gefunden. Nun habe ich vorgestern kurzfristig diesen AGB erwerben können EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ein bekannter hatte ihn für sein eigenes WaKü Projekt gekauft, durch einige Planänderungen passte er dann jedoch nicht mehr ins Konzept, weshalb er ihn mir angeboten hat für nen Apfel und ein Ei (2 Bier während dem Samstäglichen Stammtisch ) 
Nun habe ich, als er ihn mir angeboten hat, nur "D5" und "EKWB" gelesen und dachte da kann man nichts falsch machen. 
Nun habe ich jedoch heute festgestellt das es sich um die PWM Variante der Pumpe handelt, die ja ein paar Problemchen haben soll bei der Regelung... 
Wie schlimm sind die Probleme wirklich, kann ich diesen AGB ruhigen gewissens verbauen wenn es um Weihnachten wieder Feucht wird im PC?  (oder ist die EK Version gar von diesem Problem nicht betroffen?)


----------



## the_leon (21. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die PWM D5 hat nur Probleme beim Auslesen, sonst nirgens.


----------



## keks4 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah wenns wirklich nur beim auslesen Probleme gibt wäre das ja kein Problem, einstellen kann ich sie ja auch nach Optik im AGB/Gefühl  hatte nur noch irgendwo in Erinnerung D5+PWM= nicht so doll 
Sollte mit einem normalen PWM Anschluss eines Mainboards ja Problemlos klappen, oder?


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte meine 290X gerne auch unter Wasser setzen, wenn ich schon die 5960X wassere... Gibt es da noch Blocks? Ich finde irgendwie keine mehr...


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine 290X gerne auch unter Wasser setzen, wenn ich schon die 5960X wassere... Gibt es da noch Blocks? Ich finde irgendwie keine mehr...


Welche hast du denn?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verkaufe demnächst meine 290x mit alphacool Wasserkühler. Falls ich die nur mit Luftkühlung los werde hätte ich den übrig. Wird sich dann zeigen... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## JakPol (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine 290X gerne auch unter Wasser setzen, wenn ich schon die 5960X wassere... Gibt es da noch Blocks? Ich finde irgendwie keine mehr...



Bei Watercool sind sie noch in diversen Varianten erhältlich: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...es/Wasserkühler/GPU_Kuehler/"Radeon R9 Serie" Die V2 Kühler sind übrigens auch mit den XFX R9 390 Modellen kompatibel, falls Du noch dahingehend upgraden willst.


----------



## ebastler (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne 290X Referenz. Sollte daher nicht ganz so schwer sein was zu finden. Läuft aktuell bei 1030MHz bei 1,1V unter Luft, 1200MHz bei 1,25V möchte ich unter Wasser - da haut sie nach meinen Schätzungen auch schon 400W weg.

Edit: Bei der Referenz heizen die VRMs wie sau, daher brauch ich eben einen guten Fullcover...


----------



## -H1N1- (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche kurz eure Hilfe.... Bin momentan in der Umbauphase und möchte für meinen Radiator wirklich sehr sehr leise Lüfter, die dennoch etwas Druck haben sollten. In meinem "Vorrat" habe ich noch diese Lüfter Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Da sie schon etwas älter sind, frage ich mich, ob es mittlerweile "bessere" gibt. Sollte ich gleich etwas aktuelleres wie e-Loops besorgen oder können die immernoch oben mithalten? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi
Die nf-s sind ja Gehäuselüfter
Da sind f 12 schon besser. Ich würde das mal testen, Lüfter zu tauschen ist ja nicht schwierig.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du brauchst die Lüfter fürs N1?

Falls ja würde ich keine Eloops nehmen, sonder PL-PS oder Noctua Industrial, da die Lüfter ja direkt hinter dem Gitter im Seitenteil sind und die eLoops da Störgeräusche erzeugen


----------



## -H1N1- (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Wechseln der Lüfter ist sicher  nicht schwer aber ich würde gern von Anfang an ein ordentliches Setup haben. Die Lüfter sind für das M1 korrekt und sitzen nicht direkt hinter dem Gitter, sondern innen und drücken die Luft durch den Radi nach außen. Bei den Noctua Industrial bin ich mit der Lautstärke aber weniger konform.

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, wenn ungefähr 1cm vor den Lüftern nichts ist was den Luftstrom behindert dann ganz klar eloops


----------



## -H1N1- (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schwanke nun trotzdem noch zwischen den e-Loops und Noctua... [emoji17] 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noctua nf f12 sind sehr gute Lüfter und wenn die Farbe nicht wäre hätte sie wohl jeder in seiner Wakü.
Die Eloops stehen dem wohl in nichts nach.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne frage zu den Eloops.  
Ich hab 3 140er mit 500rpm auf dem radi drauf und die sind mir zu laut.  Gibts da leisere die auch gut sind? 
Ich tendiere zu PK1 von Noiseblocker 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zu den Eloops.
> Ich hab 3 140er mit 500rpm auf dem radi drauf und die sind mir zu laut.  Gibts da leisere die auch gut sind?
> Ich tendiere zu PK1 von Noiseblocker
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


Wenns die Lager sind, gibt es nur noch die Noctua. Aber die 140er wurden von der PCGH als Beste getestet.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben halt n sehr lautes luftgeräusch.  Meine Phanteks vorher waren deutlich leiser

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJayne (22. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal die Noctua Industrials und die Eloops gehabt, und aktuell Phanteks MP...letztere sind im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich (~700) mit Staubfiltern bei mir am leisesten. Airflow ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Münze hat entschieden, ich habe die Noctua´s bestellt .


----------



## jamesblond23 (23. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist wirklich wahr, man hat einfach zu viel Auswahl! 

- gesendet vom Z3 via Tapatalk


----------



## nikon87 (23. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um die Auswahl zu erweitern möchte ich noch die Alphacool Susurro in den Raum werfen. Ich hatte zwar selbst noch keinen der Noctuas in der Hand, aber gegenüber den eLoops brauchen die sich in keinster Weise zu verstecken. Von den reinen Leistungsdaten her sind das glaube ich die Lüfter mit dem höchsten Luftdruck, was ja im Falle einer Verwendung am Radi um einiges wichtiger ist als der Luftdurchsatz. Für mich auch unhörbar bei den 800rpm die sie bei mir maximal laufen mussten.

Der einzige kleine "Nachteil" ist, dass die Lüfter relativ schwer zu befestigen sind wenn es mehr als 2 auf dem Radiator sind wegen den Silikonrahmen. Ich habe bei mir einfach am mittleren Lüfter (360er Radi) den Silikonrahmen weggelassen. Angeblich reicht es aber auch wenn man die Schrift auf den aneinanderstoßenden Seite mit einem Cuttermesser entfernt.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Susurro hatte ich auch ewig auf der Liste... sind dann aufgrund der Farbgebung rausgefallen, habe aber nur Gutes gelesen.


----------



## nikon87 (23. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sag mal so...wenn sich jemand die Noctuas sichtbar ins Gehäuse hängt kann man auch gegen die Susurros absolut nix sagen. Eventuell haben die sogar in dem Vergleich einen leichten Vorteil, immerhin sieht man den Rahmen kaum noch wenn die Silikonhüllen dran sind und der Rotor an sich ist ja schwarz. 
Ansonsten halt Rotor abnehmen und den Rahmen schnell umlackiert...was aber natürlich mit den Noctuas auch geht. Rotoren lackieren ist aus meiner Sicht allerdings etwas heikel wegen Unwucht und so...


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin

Ich habe meine neue Pumpe gefunden. 
Vorgeschichte: Phobya DC12-220 hatte einen Lagerschaden, darauf hab ich die Alphacool DDC 1T PWM Special Edition bestellt. Diese eingebaut und leider keine Regelung über PWM möglich. Ich habe sie dann über die Spannung auf 8V gedrosselt, da sie bei 12V zu laut war. Als Top habe ich das Phobya Messing Top. 
Neue Pumpe bestellt und eingebaut und gleich beim ersten Einschalte drehte sich nichts und es kam dieser schöne Geruch der für jeden Elektriker arbeit bedeutet.
Nach dem Ausbau war dann der sofort der Kurzschluß auf der Steuerung zu erkennen.

Ich habe dann wieder die erste DDC eingebaut und angefangen zu befülle. Ging alles gut 4 mal die Pumpe angeschaltet und bei dem letzten Einfüllen lief die Pumpe nicht mehr nix zu machen. Wieder ausgebaut und die Pumpe ganz kurz getestet, alles ok. Wieder eingebaut befüllt und wieder beim letzten Einfüllen geht sie nicht mehr. Dann 2 Stunden TV geguckt und wieder ran an PC. Die Pumpe lief dann einwandfrei und hatte die lezten 2 Tage keine Probleme gemacht.
Was war damit denn los? ( Steuerung zu warm geworden).

Da die ersteund zweite  DDC ja nun auch zurück mussen hatte ich genug von der PWM Version und habe die DDC 310 bestellt und ich muss sagen die ist mal richtig was schönes. Auf 12V nur zu hören wenn ich das Ohr ran halte und mich darauf konzentriere, und im AGB(100ml) ist richtig Pammbule. Ich habe sie dann mit dem Aquero mal auf 7V gedrosselt, aber wenn ich bei 12V nichts höre dann auch nicht bei 7V.
Einfach geil das Teil.

Danke an alle die mir beim Pumpenproblem geholfen hatten.

Gruß Pelle


----------



## TheAbyss (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich habe meine neue Pumpe gefunden.
> Vorgeschichte: Phobya DC12-220 hatte einen Lagerschaden, darauf hab ich die Alphacool DDC 1T PWM Special Edition bestellt. Diese eingebaut und leider keine Regelung über PWM möglich. Ich habe sie dann über die Spannung auf 8V gedrosselt, da sie bei 12V zu laut war. Als Top habe ich das Phobya Messing Top.
> ...



...und bei so eine Post steigt bei mir die Freude, meinen ersten Loop (mit DDC310) in Betrieb zu nehmen. Jetzt da bald ein Raum zum basteln im Haus da ist, stört dann der Winter auch nicht. Hast du die DDC mit Top verbaut oder per Sockel am AGB?


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Glück, das ich ein Phobya Messingdeckel bekommen habe(danke an Liquid-Chilling). AGB und Pumpe sind separat.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0nk (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch die DDC310 Complete und lass die auf 12V laufen - höre absolut nix.

Mal ne Frage zum Hardtubing - plane das fürs nächste Jahr - wie sieht es da mit den ganzen 90° Bögen aus, die man macht - ist das für den Durchfluss ähnlich kritisch wie beim Einsatz vieler Winkelstücke, oder kann man das getrost vernachlässigen?


----------



## chischko (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



h0nk schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die DDC310 Complete und lass die auf 12V laufen - höre absolut nix.
> 
> Mal ne Frage zum Hardtubing - plane das fürs nächste Jahr - wie sieht es da mit den ganzen 90° Bögen aus, die man macht - ist das für den Durchfluss ähnlich kritisch wie beim Einsatz vieler Winkelstücke, oder kann man das getrost vernachlässigen?


Das kannste alles getrost locker vernachlässigen, weil die einzigen Sachen die wirklich in nem Custom WaKü Kreislauf die Kühlkörper sind mit ihren extrem dünnen Kühlkanälen und Düsenprinzip. MoRa, Winkel, Leitungen etc. kannste alles eigentlich vergessen.


----------



## h0nk (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, gut zu wissen, danke


----------



## nikon87 (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst wenn das einen gewissen Einfluss hätte...die DDC310 hat dermaßen viel Power, dass man da wohl einen sehr weitläufigen und ineinander verschlungenen Loop basteln müsste damit die an ihre Grenzen stößt.

Ich hatte bei mir beispielsweise GPU, CPU, MB, 2x360er Radi und einen MoRa unterm Tisch mit einer geschätzten "Leitungslänge" von insgesamt 3-4m und auf 12V einen Durchfluss von über 130 l/h. Hab dann auf 70% gedrosselt, was in einem Durchfluss von etwa 80l/h resultiert hat. Das hat dann übrigens auch nochmal für 2-3° Temperatursenkung an CPU und GPU gesorgt...das nur weil ja oft gesagt wird, dass der Durchfluss keinen Einfluss auf die Termperaturen hat. Wenn aber die Külflüssigkeit dermaßen schnell durch die Kühlkörper und Radis strömt, dass sie die Hitze gar nicht aufnehmen bzw. abgeben kann, ist es aus meiner Sicht mehr als verständlich, dass es heißer wird als nötig.


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass bei einem Innendurchmesser von 10 mm der Übergang von laminarer zu turbulenter Strömung im Bereich von ca. 65 l/h liegt.


----------



## chischko (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass bei einem Innendurchmesser von 10 mm der Übergang von laminarer zu turbulenter Strömung im Bereich von ca. 65 l/h liegt.


Und woher nimmst Du diese Weisheit?? Formel? Paper? Herleitung? Etc.?


----------



## IssaP (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das einen gewissen Einfluss hätte...die DDC310 hat dermaßen viel Power, dass man da wohl einen sehr weitläufigen und ineinander verschlungenen Loop basteln müsste damit die an ihre Grenzen stößt.
> 
> Ich hatte bei mir beispielsweise GPU, CPU, MB, 2x360er Radi und einen MoRa unterm Tisch mit einer geschätzten "Leitungslänge" von insgesamt 3-4m und auf 12V einen Durchfluss von über 130 l/h. Hab dann auf 70% gedrosselt, was in einem Durchfluss von etwa 80l/h resultiert hat. Das hat dann übrigens auch nochmal für 2-3° Temperatursenkung an CPU und GPU gesorgt...das nur weil ja oft gesagt wird, dass der Durchfluss keinen Einfluss auf die Termperaturen hat. Wenn aber die Külflüssigkeit dermaßen schnell durch die Kühlkörper und Radis strömt, dass sie die Hitze gar nicht aufnehmen bzw. abgeben kann, ist es aus meiner Sicht mehr als verständlich, dass es heißer wird als nötig.



Ich glaube eher, dass vorher die Pumpe ihre Abwärme noch mit in den Kreislauf gegeben hat, dass Kühler bei 130l/h schlechter kühlen als bei 80l/h stimmt nicht.


----------



## nikon87 (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IssaP schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass vorher die Pumpe ihre Abwärme noch mit in den Kreislauf gegeben hat, dass Kühler bei 130l/h schlechter kühlen als bei 80l/h stimmt nicht.


Und die Pumpe soll dann gleich 2-3° Unterschied ausmachen? Da finde ich meine Erklärung von der Logik her irgendwie stimmiger. 
Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass du da Recht hast. Wie auch immer...hauptsächlich ging es mir ja darum, dass die DDC310 mehr als genug Power hat.


----------



## chischko (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IssaP schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass vorher die Pumpe ihre Abwärme noch mit in den Kreislauf gegeben hat, dass Kühler bei 130l/h schlechter kühlen als bei 80l/h stimmt nicht.


Kurz und knapp: Nein! Die Pumpe müsste ja dann mal so ~100-150W (Bauchgefühl!) an Abwärme ins Wasser abgeben!


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nein! Die Pumpe müsste ja dann mal so ~100-150W (Bauchgefühl!) an Abwärme ins Wasser abgeben!



150W Abwärme dann ca 400W Leistung.
Das wäre ja mal ne Idee, dann muss das alles wohl mit Kupferrohr und Hydraulikanschlüssen gemacht werden, ich frage mal bei Hansaflex nach.


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Kühler der bei höherem Durchfluss schlechter kühlt kenne ich nicht, aber ich lerne gerne dazu, da will ich aber nen Test sehen 

Es ist allerdings durchaus so das die Temperaturunterschiede im Kreislauf kleiner werden bei steigender Wassertemperatur.
Also ist bei höherem Durchfluss die Wassertemperatur vor dem Radiator niedriger als bei niedrigerer. Nach dem Radiator ist das Wasser bei höherem Durchfluss dafür wärmer.  Also ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich das die zu kühlende Komponente bei niedrigerer Durchflussgeschwindigkeit von kühlerem Wasser durchströmt wird und deshalb niedriger ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Also ist bei höherem Durchfluss die Wassertemperatur vor dem Radiator niedriger als bei höherer.



hä?^^



the_leon schrieb:


> Also ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich das die zu kühlende Komponente bei niedrigerer Durchflussgeschwindigkeit von kühlerem Wasser durchströmt wird und deshalb niedriger ist.



Dafür geht weniger Wasser durch, und weniger Wärme wird "mitgenommen"


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst Du diese Weisheit?? Formel? Paper? Herleitung? Etc.?



Als kritische Reynoldszahl hab ich 2300 angesetzt und näherungsweise die Stoffdaten für Wasser genommen. Der Rest ist Mathematik.


----------



## nikon87 (25. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dafür geht weniger Wasser durch, und weniger Wärme wird "mitgenommen"


Naja...man müsste halt wissen wie lange die Kühlflüssigkeit mit dem Kühler in Kontakt stehen muss um die maximale "Mitnahme" zu erreichen. Wenn sie zu schnell durchfließt hat sie nicht genug Zeit die Wärme aufzunehmen, wenn sie zu langsam durchfließt gibt es einen Stau. Beim Radiator eben umgedreht - zu langsam bedeutet der Radi erzielt nicht die volle Wirkung, zu schnell bedeutet die Kühlflüssigkeit erreicht nicht den maximalen Temperaturverlust. Man muss eben das richtige Maß finden aber rein von der Logik her macht es schon Sinn, dass der Durchfluss die Temperaturen beeinflusst. In welchem Maße ist dann natürlich eine andere Frage. Wie gesagt waren es bei mir definitiv 2-3 Grad und ich habe rein gar nichts geändert außer die Pumpe runterzuregeln und damit den Durchfluss zu verlangsamen. Und wie gesagt: Dass die "Hitze" vorher von der Pumpe gekommen ist würde ich jetzt mal stark bezweifeln.


the_leon schrieb:


> Den Kühler der bei höherem Durchfluss schlechter kühlt kenne ich nicht, aber ich lerne gerne dazu, da will ich aber nen Test sehen


Wie oben beschrieben muss es ja nicht der Kühler (also die Temperaturaufnahme) sein, es kann ja auch an der Temperaturabgabe über den Radi hängen. Ich kann eben nur von meiner Erfahrung ausgehen.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (26. November 2016)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Naja...man müsste halt wissen wie lange die Kühlflüssigkeit mit dem Kühler in Kontakt stehen muss um die maximale "Mitnahme" zu erreichen. Wenn sie zu schnell durchfließt hat sie nicht genug Zeit die Wärme aufzunehmen, wenn sie zu langsam durchfließt gibt es einen Stau. Beim Radiator eben umgedreht - zu langsam bedeutet der Radi erzielt nicht die volle Wirkung, zu schnell bedeutet die Kühlflüssigkeit erreicht nicht den maximalen Temperaturverlust. Man muss eben das richtige Maß finden aber rein von der Logik her macht es schon Sinn, dass der Durchfluss die Temperaturen beeinflusst.


Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber das geschriebene ist Blödsinn.

Wie schnell die Kühlflüssigkeit durch den Radiator läuft, beeinflusst nur unwesentlich die Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung. Einzig die Delta-Temperatur von Radiator-Eingang zu -Ausgang unterscheiden sich im Betrag, sprich bei niedrigem Durchfluss hat man ne höhere Delta-Temperatur als bei einem höheren Durchfluss.

Die Wärmeabgabe selber ist hauptsächlich vom Radiator (Größe, Aufbau,...), Raumtemperatur und der Lüfterdrehzahl abhängig.

VJoe2Max könnte hier sicher ausführlich und nochmal deutlich präziser die genauen physikalischen Zusammenhänge erklären. Wenn du da mal nach Beiträgen von ihm suchst, kann man das schon fast als Weiterbildung betrachten...


----------



## nikon87 (26. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Wie schnell die Kühlflüssigkeit durch den Radiator läuft, beeinflusst nur unwesentlich die Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung.


Bei mir waren es immerhin offenbar 2-3°, ob man das jetzt als "unwesentlich" bezeichnen will bleibt wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Für mich ist das definitiv ein "wesentlicher" Unterschied.
Ich habe außer dem Durchfluss nichts geändert und konnte diesen dauerhaften Unterschied beobachten, mein Fazit daher als "Blödsinn" hinzustellen finde ich da schon etwas übertrieben. Insbesondere wenn man keinen alternativen Grund nennt/nennen kann.
Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn mir jemand einen anderen plausiblen Grund für den Temperaturunterschied geben kann. Ich kann mir aber z.B. beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das von der Pumpe kam.


----------



## the_leon (26. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo misst du denn die Temperatur?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (26. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> ...mein Fazit daher als "Blödsinn" hinzustellen finde ich da schon etwas übertrieben. Insbesondere wenn man keinen alternativen Grund nennt/nennen kann.
> Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn mir jemand einen anderen plausiblen Grund für den Temperaturunterschied geben kann.


Es gibt so viele Einflussparameter, dass 2-3 Grad an der CPU/GPU als Messunsicherheit durchgeht:
- Messunsicherheit bei der Temperaturmessung (was und wie wurde gemessen)
- Raumtemperatur unterschiedlich
- Wassertemperatur unterschiedlich
- Belastung der CPU/GPU nicht identisch
- ...


----------



## nikon87 (26. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemperaturen wurden sowohl vor als auch hinter dem Radiator gemessen (2 Sensoren). CPU und GPU eben über das Board mit HWInfo ausgelesen.
Die Werte waren nach dem Drosseln der Pumpe DAUERHAFT und KONSTANT um 2-3° niedriger. Sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last. Sonst keinerlei Veränderungen, nicht mal den Rechner aufgemacht.
Raumtemperatur ist quasi immer konstant (auf dem Rechner steht eine Uhr mit Temperaturanzeige).
Die Belastung wird wohl relativ identisch sein, da ich in beiden Szenarien die gleiche Software zum testen verwendet habe (Prime + Furmark).

Leider kann ich euch nicht anbieten das Ganze jetzt nochmal "live" zu testen, da ich die WaKü bzw. meinen Rechner auflösen musste. Ich wollte auch keine riesen Diskussion anstoßen, sondern einfach nur meine eigene Beobachtung teilen und dazu auch meine Vermutung abgeben, was das ausgelöst hat.


----------



## the_leon (26. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, interessant, ich glaub diesem Phänomen muss ich mal auf den Grund gehen und das ganze testen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi für die die es noch nicht wussten. Eine neue Version der Aquasuite.
Neu: aquasuite 2017 - Daten ohne Grenzen - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hi für die die es noch nicht wussten. Eine neue Version der Aquasuite.
> Neu: aquasuite 2017 - Daten ohne Grenzen - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Aqua Computer
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
WTF?! Aquasuite wird kostenpflichtig!?!?!


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen.
Dann wird es die aktuelle Version auch tun.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 2016-5 ist scheinbar noch nen gratis Update aber 2017-1 ist kostenpflichtig (10 Euro für 2017 und 15 Euro für 2018 Update inklusive). 
Bisher ware die doch kostenlos komplett auch immer die neuest3e Revision oder bin ich nun blöd?


----------



## the_leon (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer wirklich alles Nutzen will zahlt doch eh nen Haufen für Aquaero und sämtliche Sensoren...
Und dann nochmal 10-15€ für die Aquasuite? Ernsthaft? Das muss nicht sein!

okok, wenn man ein neues Aquaero kauft is eine Lizenz für 2018 dabei.

Damit sollte jetzt auch die Frage geklärt die vor paar Tagen hier aufgetaucht ist für was bei nem Aquaero nen Key beiliegt


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen, was genau die aquaero 6 an den RGB Ausgängen ausspuckt? Regelbare Spannung? PWM? Ich würde ungern noch ein Farbwerk dazuverbauen aber trotzdem gern RGB steuern. Bisschen was dazulöten ist kein Problem.

Was macht alles Sinn? Ich hätte gern einen Wassertemperatur-Sensor und 2-3 PWM Ausgänge für die Lüfter. Macht ein Durchflusssensor Sinn, bzw was bringt mir der konkret? Pumpe einfach fix oder auch geregelt?

Gibts für meine Bedürfnisse was Billigeres Sinnvolles als ne Aquaero 6? 5 hat nur 1 mal PWM, fällt damit für mich flach.


----------



## chischko (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurde scheinbar angekündigt, ging aber an mir vorbei: Aquasuite is no longer free? - English forum - Aqua Computer Forum 

Das kommerzielle Modell dahinter als Schaubild erklärt (ich fühl mich mit meinem Aquaero 5 Pro mit über 90 Tagen Laufzeit (419 um genau zu sein) gerade richtig vera**cht!!!!!!!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wie isz des jetzt mit zahlen? Hab die neue Version grad installiert auf nem Aquaero 6xt. 
Es steht dran bis Aqausuite version 2017 und aktiviert. 
Wie lange ist des jetzt noch kostenlos? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Ja wie isz des jetzt mit zahlen? Hab die neue Version grad installiert auf nem Aquaero 6xt.
> Es steht dran bis Aqausuite version 2017 und aktiviert.
> Wie lange ist des jetzt noch kostenlos?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Schau doch das Schaubild an, dort wird er erklärt! 
AS2017 ist noch kostenblos für dich. 2018 wird es nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie absurd dass die "neuen" SW-Sensor und Server-Features bei mCubed (wobei dort der eigene PC den Server stellt und kein AC Rechner dazwischen muss) seit einem Jahrzehnt zu haben waren aber nie Verbreitung gefunden hatten. Da sieht man mal wieder dass man nicht nur Ideen braucht sondern sie auch verkaufen können muss.


----------



## SpatteL (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ebastler:
Da man LEDs idR nicht über die Spannung regelt, wird da ein PWM Signal raus kommen.
Der Anschluss ist aber, so weit ich weiß nur für eine LED gedacht, für mehr brauchst du ein Farbwerk oder musst das Signal verstärken.

Durchflusssensor ist kein muss aber nice-to-have. Pumpe muss nicht geregelt werden, ein mal eingestellt und gut ist.
Ein aquaero ist das beste was man bekommen kann, die LT-Version reicht ja schon.


----------



## chischko (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne andere Frage: Es gibt hier nen Moderator/Admin, der nen Test der Kyronaut vs. Hydronaut etc. in seiner Signatur verlinkt hat. Könnt Ihr mir sagen welcher Admin/Mod das ist bzw. mir den Link zu diesem Test geben? Danke!!!



SpatteL schrieb:


> Der Anschluss ist aber, so weit ich weiß nur für eine LED gedacht, für mehr brauchst du ein Farbwerk oder musst das Signal verstärken.



Farbwerk oder Jeak: Jeak RGB Amp - Uberwachung und Steuerung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange da PWM rauskommt, kann ich 3 MOSFETs dranschalten, damit hab ich kein Problem... 

Und *normalerweise* ist leider nicht immer. Man sieht teilweise Sachen... 

Also, aktueller vorübergehender Plan für die WaKü:
-2 Hardwarelabs Nemesis GTS360
-1 Hardwarelabs nemesis GTS140 (eventuell dicker wenn Platz, muss ich erst schauen)
-6 NF-F12 iPPC PWM
-1 NF-A14 iPPC PWM

-Aquaero 6 LT
-Temp Sensor
-ggf Durchflusssensor

Wo ich noch arg unsicher bin:
-Pumpe
-AGB
-CPU Block (EK und gut? Was ist da das Beste?)
-GPU Block (wenn ich noch einen leistbar aufgetrieben kriege, sonst wird erst meine nächste GPU integriert)

Wo ich null Plan hab:
-Fittings
-Schläuche/Hardtubes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto. Ein 360er vorn, einer oben, 140 hinten. 

Problem: Ich hab sehr wenig Platz für Pumpe/AGB, daher eventuell ein AIO Ding? Was ist am Leisesten? D5, DDC, Eheim? Ich hab ja keinen so anspruchsvollen Kreislauf, dass die Pumpen sich tot arbeiten müssten...
Nachtrag: Mir wurde eben noch die VPP755 empfohlen, danke the_leon. Warum muss es so viel Auswahl geben?

Die Aquastream sind sehr spannend, weil ich sie halt direkt an die Aquaero hängen kann und der Temp Sensor schon drin ist. Wie leise sind die? Wieder mit Reservoir, hab wenig Platz für Getrenntes

Hardware: 
X99 SOC Champion
i7 5960X, 4,7GHz core und 4,4GHz Cache als 24/7 Settings angestrebt
R9 290X Referenz
Antec HCP 1200 (damit genug OC Spielraum)
Anidees AI Crystal (scheißenges Case...).


----------



## the_leon (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab test Kryonaut/Hydronaut in der Signatur

@ebastler

Pumpe: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 hat aktuell das Beste Gesamtpaket

neben dem MB sollte ein Eisbecher+Pumpe platz haben

Der beste CPU Kühler ist aktuell der Alphacool Eisblock.

GPU Kühler muss ich mal meine Testsammlung durchsuchen.

Hardtubes würde ich wenn dann 13/10 verbauen. Da bin ich dir auch gern behilflich und nehm den Monsoon koffer mit.


----------



## SpatteL (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach dazu vielleicht am besten mal einen eigenen Thread auf, hier wird das nur unübersichtlich oder geht unter.

Pumpe:
Laing DDC oder D5 oder aquastream XT

AGB:
Röhre oder BayRes, je nach Platz bzw. optischen Ansprüchen

CPU/GPU-Kühler:
Kaufe nach Optik/Budget, bei der Leistung nehmen die sich nicht so viel.

Fitting/Schlauch/Hardtube:
Ist Geschmackssache, schau dich einfach mal bei Aqautuning bzw. Caseking um.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Es gibt hier nen Moderator/Admin, der nen Test der Kyronaut vs. Hydronaut etc. in seiner Signatur verlinkt hat. Könnt Ihr mir sagen welcher Admin/Mod das ist bzw. mir den Link zu diesem Test geben? Danke!!!


der8auer hatte mindestens die Kyronaut mal getestet. Link hab ich aus dem Stehgreif aber nicht.
Edit:
Die beiden Suchworte bringen mich zum Test eines anderen (Ex-)Mods 
[Review] Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut & Hydronaut


----------



## the_leon (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls es wer übersehen hat: [Lesertest] Aeronaut, Hydronaut und Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly


----------



## chischko (27. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> der8auer hatte mindestens die Kyronaut mal getestet. Link hab ich aus dem Stehgreif aber nicht.
> Edit:
> Die beiden Suchworte bringen mich zum Test eines anderen (Ex-)Mods
> [Review] Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut & Hydronaut



Hab nun gefunden was ich gesucht hab... ION ist/war es


----------



## DOcean (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Aqua Computer
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> WTF?! Aquasuite wird kostenpflichtig!?!?!



Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht... da geht wieder eine gute SW dahin...

Es hat mir schon gereicht das die Pumpen verkaufen die frei schaltbare SW-Feature haben...


----------



## JaniZz (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WAS?!? Der Preis für Software war doch im Produkt mit implementiert!! 

So etwas finde ich ne Frechheit,  wenigstens für AC Produkte sollte es kostenlos bleiben!


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es ja auch... Wenn man jetzt Hardware kauft kriegt man bis 2018 die Suite und danach halt keine Updates mehr. So wie ich das verstanden hab, darf ich dann die 2018er Version aber weiternutzen so lange ich will.


----------



## nikon87 (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe jetzt auch das Problem nicht so wirklich. Wenn man die Hardware kauft bekommt man 2 Jahre Lizenz dazu. Wenn man schon Hardware hat, darf man die 2016 verwenden wie bisher. Natürlich gibt es keine Updates mehr, aber braucht man denn immer unbedingt die neueste Version? Insbesondere wenn die Updates irgendwann eventuell nur noch Features betreffen die die eigene "alte" Hardware gar nicht mehr unterstützt? Oder es nur "kosmetische" Änderungen sind? Und wer sagt denn z.B., dass die AS 2018 noch Neuerungen beinhaltet die überhaupt für den Aquaero 5/6 noch nutzbar sind? Vielleicht ist das auch ein Vorgriff auf einen Aquaero 7? Zeit wäre es mal wieder...

Also ich sehe da keinerlei "Abzocke" wenn man den Preis beachtet, sowohl für die Suite (was sind schon alle 2 Jahre 15€?) als auch für die Hardware (einen Aquaero 5 LT bekommt man mittlerweile für knapp 60€). Immerhin handelt es sich dabei um das "Non-plus-Ultra" in dem Bereich...und man MUSS ja die neuen Version nicht kaufen wenn man nicht will.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist schon so, dass man die alte Version beliebig weiternutzen darf, oder?


----------



## nikon87 (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So wie ich das verstehe sind das Kauflizenzen, keine Mietlizenzen. Von daher darf man die einmal gekaufte Lizenz/Version dann unendlich lange nutzen. Man bekommt nur kein Upgrade mehr auf die neuen Jahresversionen.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Es ist schon so, dass man die alte Version beliebig weiternutzen darf, oder?



Warscheinlich schon, die aktuelle 2016er zumindest. 

Es ist natürlich aus User-Sicht erst mal zum . Man könnte hier Aquacomputer eine künstlich herbeigeführte Obsoleszenz vorwerfen.
Allerdings verstehe ich auch AC, wie von Shoggy in dem verlinkten Post erklärt, dass die Entwicklung Geld kostet und wer jahrelang ein "veraltetes" AC-Produkt aber neuer Software nutzt dies dem Unternehmen nichts einbringt. Und wer sich ein bisl mit Marktwirtschaft befasst, der weiß dass ein Unternehmen Gewinn erwirtschaften muss/will. Erstens, um zu überleben und die Mitarbeiter zu bezahlen und Zweitens, um die Entwicklung neuer Produkte zu finanzieren. Wenn das nicht klappt, ist man weg vom Fenster....

Also ist zumindest für mich dieser Schritt von AC nachvollziehbar, auch wenn ich als User das auch nicht so toll finde. Glücklicherweise ist die Software ja bei Neukauf eines entsprechenden Produktes mit dabei und wie ich finde ausreichend lange nutzbar. Somit sind nur diejenigen "benachteiligt" die ein "altes" Gerät nutzen. Und genau das ist auch der Zweck der Aktion, diese Kundengruppe kostet nur und sorgt nicht für Umsatz und/oder Gewinn.
Jetzt kann man sich also aussuchen ober man angemessene 10€ oder 15€ investiert und sein altes Gerät weiternutzt oder sich ein neues zulegt mit dem es warscheinlich auch neue Features gibt.


----------



## DARPA (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man sich also aussuchen ober man angemessene 10€ oder 15€ investiert und sein altes Gerät weiternutzt oder sich ein neues zulegt mit dem es warscheinlich auch neue Features gibt.



Man muss überhaupt kein Geld ausgeben. Man kann alles so weiternutzen wie bisher, wenn man die neuen Features der V2017 nicht braucht. Die V2016 hat sogar gleichzeitig ein kostenloses Update mit Bugfixes bekommen.


----------



## JaniZz (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn das so ist, halb so wild. 

Trotzdem schade...


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das finde ich eigentlich okay... 

Wenn ich mir jetzt dir Aquaero 6 LT kaufe, hab ich bis 2018 Updates und dann nutze ich eben die 2018er Seite weiter oder - wenn ein neues Update kommt, das wirklich gut ist - ich zahle halt mal die 15€.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Man muss überhaupt kein Geld ausgeben. Man kann  alles so weiternutzen wie bisher, wenn man die neuen Features der V2017  nicht braucht. Die V2016 hat sogar gleichzeitig ein kostenloses Update  mit Bugfixes bekommen.




Ja ist richtig, diese Variante hab ich vergessen.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein Lizenzupdate gemacht? Wie läuft das?
Ich hab ne Aquastream Ultimate und da gibts immerhin die 2017-Lizenz für lau.


----------



## Shoggy (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um es auch hier nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit zu schreiben:

*Es muss niemand Geld in die Hand nehmen um seine Aqua Computer Geräte weiterhin zu verwenden! *Jedes Gerät bekommt automatisch mindestens die Lizenz für die aquasuite 2016. Diese Lizenz läuft nicht ab und kann so lange verwendet werden wie man will. Genau so verhält es sich auch mit den neueren Lizenzen. Wer z. B. eine Lizenz bis 2018 hat, der kann die entsprechende aquasuite Version natürlich auch noch in 2019 und darüber hinaus nutzen.

 Es reicht ein einzelnes Gerät aus um die Software auch mit allen anderen Geräten zu nutzen, die von sich aus eigentlich nicht die entsprechende Version freischalten könnten. Dementsprechend kann es auch attraktiver sein statt der nackten Lizenz z. B. ein VISION zu kaufen da dieses zwei Jahresversionen der aquasuite beinhaltet. Und wie gesagt schaltet dieses Gerät dann auch die neuste aquasuite Version für alle anderen Geräte frei.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Um es auch hier nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit zu schreiben:



Dann hatte ich es also richtig verstanden - danke für die Aufklärung. Finde ich fair und nachvollziehbar. Wenn die Hardware die man verkauft zu gut ist, um den Leuten einen Anreiz zu geben, neue zu kaufen, dann muss man halt über die Software verdienen, ne? 

Wenn du schon da bist, würdest du mir kurz einen Gefallen tun und mir sagen, wie die LEDs am LED Ausgang gesteuert werden? Ich hab kaum Platz und schon die Aquaero 6 selbst ist für mich schwer unterzubringen, daher würde ich gerne einfach nur 3 FETs anschließen um Stripes über den RGB Out der Aquaero selbst zu steuern. Hat die da PWM out oder Spannung? Ich nehme mal an PWM, alles andere wäre sehr unelegant, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## Shoggy (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der RGB LED Port wird per PWM angesteuert.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Herzlichen Dank! Dann kann ich meine super-platzsparende RGB Ansteuerung ja doch umsetzen 

Gibts schon ne Info wann die Aquaero 6 LT kommt? 5 passt für mich nicht, Pro/XT hab ich keinen Platz ^^


----------



## Shoggy (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird unter Umständen erst Anfang 2017 wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. So lange werd ich warten müssen. Das geht sich aus. Muss eh erstmal die ganze restliche Kühlung zusammenstellen


----------



## ConCAD (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade die Aquasuite auf 2017-1.1 aktualisiert. Kann es sein, dass die neue Version bzw. das damit verbundene Firmware-Update Probleme beim Auslesen der Einheiten hat? Bei der Drehzahl steht als Einheit "pm" statt "rpm"; Frequenz, Spannung, Strom und Leistung haben überhaupt keine Einheit (vgl. Screenshot). Kann den Bug wer bestätigen?


----------



## SpatteL (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Danke. So lange werd ich warten müssen. Das geht sich aus. Muss eh erstmal die ganze restliche Kühlung zusammenstellen


Kannst auch ein PRO kaufen und das Display abmachen, dann hast du auch ein LT(wird auch als solches in der suite angezeigt)


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Pro kostet mir dann etwas zu viel dafür, dass das "Pro" dann verstauben darf ^^


----------



## KempA (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß eigentlich jemand was über ne eventuelle Aquatuning-Rabattaktion im Dezember? Letztes Jahr gabs doch was zu Nikolaus und ich hätte nen vollen Warenkorb


----------



## SpatteL (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit "JEFF" müsste es aktuell noch 7% geben.


----------



## Shoggy (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Danke. So lange werd ich warten müssen. Das geht sich aus. Muss eh erstmal die ganze restliche Kühlung zusammenstellen


Aquasuite schliessen, im Ordner C:\ProgramData\aquasuite-data die Datei aquasuite.xml umbenennen (Backup) oder löschen, aquasuite neu starten, Problem gelöst


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Aquasuite auf 2017-1.1 aktualisiert. Kann es sein, dass die neue Version bzw. das damit verbundene Firmware-Update Probleme beim Auslesen der Einheiten hat? Bei der Drehzahl steht als Einheit "pm" statt "rpm"; Frequenz, Spannung, Strom und Leistung haben überhaupt keine Einheit (vgl. Screenshot). Kann den Bug wer bestätigen?



Hab den selben Bug auch bei meiner AS Ultimate. Ist aber nicht so dramatisch. Schön aber, das die Aquasuite selbst viel mehr auslesen kann. Da brauchts warscheinlich kein OHM mehr.


----------



## ConCAD (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Aquasuite schliessen, im Ordner C:\ProgramData\aquasuite-data die Datei aquasuite.xml umbenennen (Backup) oder löschen, aquasuite neu starten, Problem gelöst



Danke, hat funktioniert


----------



## eco_exe (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guten abend.

ich stelle mir gerade die frage, ob man die backplate zb meiner gainward phönix 1070(gestern bestellt  ) nutzen kann, wenn man diese auf wasser umrüstet?

oder passt die backplate nicht auf die fullcoverblöcke?

mfg


----------



## KillercornyX (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei manchen GPU-Kühlern kann man die Backplate weiterverwenden, aber ich glaub das ist eher die Ausnahme....


----------



## nikon87 (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich meine bei den EK-FC ist das immer möglich. Hatte damals wegen meiner 290X dort nachgefragt, weil es zu dem dafür passenden FC keine Backplate von EK gab. Und ich meine man hat mir mitgeteilt, dass das immer möglich sei. Kann mich da aber auch irren bzw. könnte sich das auch geändert haben...ist schon etwas her.


----------



## eco_exe (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Hinweis 2: Die originale Backplate der Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream ist mit diesem Kühlkörper nicht kompatibel. "

Hab ich gerade durch Zufall bei caseking entdeckt . Der jetstream FC sollte ja der für die gainward sein. Somit gehe ich davon aus, dass di backplate der phoenix auch nicht zu verwenden ist .


----------



## nikon87 (29. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hatte ich das wohl falsch in Erinnerung...


----------



## pope82 (30. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab bei meiner 980ti die backplate weiterverwendet. Das funktioniert oft schon, mag sein dass es Ausnahmen gibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neue Aquasuite 2017 ist da. leider auch mit neuen Lizenzsystem.
Das heißt:
10€ pro Jahr, pro Gerät.
Wenn man 5 Gerät von Aquacomputer drin hat, sind das 50€ pro Jahr.

Neu: aquasuite Lizenzsystem - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## mns1188 (30. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Die neue Aquasuite 2017 ist da. leider auch mit neuen Lizenzsystem.
> Das heißt:
> 10€ pro Jahr, pro Gerät.
> Wenn man 5 Gerät von Aquacomputer drin hat, sind das 50€ pro Jahr.
> ...



Das stimmt schlichtweg nicht.
Erstens muss man die Lizenz nicht zwigend kaufen, wenn man auf die neuen features verzichten kann. 
Du kannst problemlos die 2016-5 weiternutzen.
Und wen man die neuste Version nicht missen will, muss man nur für ein Gerät die Lizenz kaufen, nicht für alle. 
Lies dir den Text bei Aquacomputer nochmal genau durch, die haben dass neue Lizenzmodel da eigentlich sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## KillercornyX (30. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shoggy
Hab kürzlich die Aquasuite aktualiesiert, soweit alles okay. Nur meckert die nach dem Start immer dass der Service nicht läuft und ich muss den manuell starten. Im Windows selbst steht die auf "Automatisch", sollte also eigentlich beim Hochfahren starten. Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## nikon87 (30. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder Gordon-1979 macht sich die Mühe und geht hier im Thread einfach 2-3 Seiten zurück, da wurde das Thema nämlich schon komplett durchexerziert...

Bezüglich dem neuen integrierten Hardwaremonitor in der AS 2017: Bei mir wird dort nur die CPU und mein RAM erkannt, sonst nichts. Keine GPU, keine sonstigen Temperatursensoren vom Board. Das mit den sonstigen Sensoren ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, aber die GPU wäre schon sehr schön. In dem aktuellen Zustand muss ich trotzdem weiterhin HWInfo zusätzlich laufen lassen. Oder ist der Monitor einfach noch so "unausgereift", dass bestimmte (oder alle?) Grafikkarten nicht erkannt werden?


----------



## KempA (30. November 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand ob es bei diesen Schnellverschlüssen hier: Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany Unterschiede zwischen der schwarzen und der silbernen Version gibt? Hab schon öfters gelesen dass bei den günstigeren Schnellverschlüssen von Alphacool die schwarze Version irgendwelche Probleme bereitet..

EDIT: Noch ne zweite Frage. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der von mir verlinkten Version und der Version mit Schottverschraubung, welche 3€ mehr kostet?


----------



## nikon87 (30. November 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe von den "günstigeren Schnellverschlüssen" jeweils 2 kurzzeitig im Einsatz gehabt und die waren alle soweit dicht. Nur beim Koppeln und Entkoppeln haben sich immer ein paar Tropfen durchgemogelt. Ein Unterschied zwischen den schwarzen und den silbernen ist mir dabei nicht aufgefallen.
Die Version mit Schottverschraubung hat, wie es der Name schon sagt, eine extra "Mutter" damit man den einen Teil an einem "Schott" (z.B. die runden Öffnungen in manchen Gehäusen) verschrauben kann. Ist quasi eine Kombination aus Schnellkupplung und sowas hier.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es bei diesen Schnellverschlüssen hier: Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany Unterschiede zwischen der schwarzen und der silbernen Version gibt? Hab schon öfters gelesen dass bei den günstigeren Schnellverschlüssen von Alphacool die schwarze Version irgendwelche Probleme bereitet..
> 
> EDIT: Noch ne zweite Frage. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der von mir verlinkten Version und der Version mit Schottverschraubung, welche 3€ mehr kostet?



Dazu gibt es hier ein sehr sehr schönes Review, weshalb ich mir die auch gekauft habe:

Info Die neuen "HF" und "Eiszapfen" Schnellverschlusskupplungssets von Alphacool - Meisterkuehler

Allerdings komme ich momentan einfach nicht zum Einbau .


----------



## Thaurial (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab die Schott-Variante im Einsatz. Da kann ich nur empfehlen andere Kontermuttern drauf zu packen. Der Mini-Anzugring zum befestigen der Kupplungen am Gehäuse taugs nichts. Aber einfache Muttern als Austausch haben mir da geholfen.

Beim Kuppeln sollte man ein Zewa unterlegen, es kommt schon etwas Flüssigkeit raus, was ich nicht schlimm finde.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so leuten ich habe seit einem jahr meine wakü im einsatz und bin am überlegen etwas zu verändern weil es auf dauer doch etwas zu laut aufgrund der dicken radiatoren ist.
aktuel habe ich 2x 480er 60mm radiotoren verbaut mitnb pl2 (im push pull) drauf die 600-800rpm laufen je nach temperatur.  meine frage ist bekomme ich etwa die gleiche kühlleistung mit 45 oder 30mm radiatoren mit nur push un vergleichbaren rpm hin?
andere idee wäre die lautstärke zu reduzieren indem ich bei dünneren radiatoren bei push pull bleibe, aber die lüfter langsamer laufen lasse. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Nachty (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

30mm reichen voll, push/pull brauchst nicht mehr


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird gehen. Vielleicht solltest du dann neue Lüfter nehmen, da die Drehzahl ja nicht viel weniger wird und die Lüfter den meisten Lärm machen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde auch 30mm push sagen


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab ich mir gedacht. die lüfter sind leise, aber die menge produziert dann doch einiges an geräuschen.
interesanterweise liest man oft man soll bei mehren radiatoren einen dazwischenschalten (sprich z.b. pumpe > cpu > radiator 1 > graka > radiator 2) für bessere temps.
ich habs mal getestet und habe mit meienr kanfig absolut keinen unterschied gehabt (der nicht als messtolleranz betitelt werdne kann) bei meiner aktuellen konfi von: agb > pumpe > radiator 1 > cpu > mainboard > graka > radiator 2 > agb

hat noch wer die erfahrung gemacht das es egal ist. Ich erkläre mir das dadurch das nach einigerzeit die wassertemperatur ja sowiso zum größten teil konstant ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist egal,


----------



## jamesblond23 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasserkühlung einlagern? 

Hallo Leute,  
Ich muss mein Mainboard einschicken zum Hersteller, dazu muss ich die hardtube wakü auch offen um am die CPU zu kommen. 

Wie könnte ich den am besten in dem nächsten Wochen vorgehen   bzw wie Lagert ihr eure wakü zwischen? 

Ich hätte drei Varianten:
1. Flüssigkeit ablassen so weit es geht und System "offen" lassen (kein CPU Block montiert.)
2. Nach Schritt 1 wieder CPU Block einbauen und System wieder befüllen
3. Vollständig ablassen samt ausbauen aller Komponenten (ist eine Schweine Arbeit) 

Lohnt Schritt drei, bzw bilden sich überhaupt Ablagerungen in halb gefüllten Bauteilen die nicht mit dest. Wasser gespült wurden?  Oder wäre das unnötiger Aufwand? 

Verwendet wird mayhems pastel ice white. 

Danke!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde bis 2a gehen, also System mit dem Kühler wieder "verschließen", aber nicht auffüllen.


----------



## Thaurial (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns kein Pastell wäre. Aber die paar Tage/Wochen wird wohl so klappen. Auf jeden Fall stöpsel drauf. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakPol (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Info: es gibt ein neues e-Zine, das sich ganz mit PC-Kühlung beschäftigt. Ich hab mal kurz quer gelesen und fands ganz nett, vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Interesse: Thermaldrop 01 by Digital Publishing Momentum - issuu


----------



## alm0st (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, nen Phobya 1080 als passiven Radiator "nebenbei" zu betreiben? Mein nächster Umbauplan ist es auf ein gedämmtes Gehäuse zu wechseln, ohne große optische Gimmicks. Je nach Gehäuse möchte ich dann 2 aktive Radis intern verbauen (z.B. 240+360) und meinen Phobya dann extern unter den Schreibtisch schrauben. Da werde ich aber wohl mit Leistungseinbußen rechnen müssen?

Ps.: aktuell läuft der 1080iger mit 9x120iger Lüftern die zwischen 350 Rpm im Idle und bei Bedarf (an Wassertemp gekopelt) unter Last bis 1500 Rpm drehen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man schon machen.  Ich hab intern 420er und 280er Aktiv und passiv nen MO-RA 3 mit 9 120er die erst ab 30 Grad Wassertemperatur anspringen 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat von euch Schonmal jemand das Grizzly minus pad8 benutzt? Ist das auch und passt sich gut an, oder eher hart? Wollte das bei meiner 1070 ftw auch die Spannungswandler machen.


----------



## RenDhark (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen diesen Doppelnippeln sagen? Bzw. was bedeutet (wofür benötigt man das) den drehbar dabei?

Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

und

Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG 10mm - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Vielen Dank


----------



## nikon87 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der eine ist halt drehbar und der andere nicht. Außerdem ist der drehbare etwas länger. Und was "drehbar" heißt sollte doch klar sein oder? Ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht wie man "drehbar" beschreiben soll...man sieht ja bei dem ersten (drehbar) den kleinen Schlitz und da sitzt halt ein Gewinde und somit kann man den kleinen (auf dem Bild hinteren) Teil unabhängig zu dem größeren (vorderen) Teil verdrehen. Das geht bei der zweiten "soliden" Variante eben nicht.

Wenn man z.B. zwei nicht drehbare 90°-Winkel damit verbinden will um ein "U" zu bekommen sollte man unbedingt einen drehbaren Doppelnippel verwenden. Sonst bekommt man die Ausgänge wohl niemals parallel bzw. muss man da dann wohl sehr viel Glück haben und Geduld aufbringen.


----------



## RenDhark (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke 

Nun habe ich es kapiert


----------



## chischko (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



RenDhark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen diesen Doppelnippeln sagen? Bzw. was bedeutet (wofür benötigt man das) den drehbar dabei?
> 
> ...



Pass mit den drehbaren auf!!! Hab mir damit ne unschöne Leckage eingefangen und musste neue bestellen, die sind wieder nach kurzer Zeit undicht geworden nun bin ich umgestiegen auf die nicht drehbaren und das hält wunderbar! 

Wie kam die Leckage? Es wurde nur eine leichte Kraft unter 90° zur Wasserflussrichtung aufgebrahct und schon hat sich unten ein spalt gebildet und das Ding wurde undicht! Schematische Darstellung: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## DARPA (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir heute endlich mal Zeit genommen, die Lüfter einzumessen.

Die B14-2 fangen bei 2,9 V an zu zucken und haben konstantes Dauerlaufen ab rund 3,3 V. Es liegt dabei auch sofort ein Tachosignal an (~ 200 rpm)
Die B12-2 fangen das Dauerlaufen bei 3,4 V an, aber ein Tachosignal bekomme ich erst ab ca. 5,1 V. Woran liegt das? Habe es mit 2 Stck. jeweils einzeln getestet, bei beiden das gleiche Verhalten.

Ist jetzt nicht dramatisch, aber ich lass die 120er (Front) nie komplett ausgehen, so dass auch im Idle ein normaler Luftzug herscht. Und wegen dem späten Tachosignal hab ich extra die Minimalleistung höher gesetzt als nötig, damit man ne Rückmeldung hat, dass sich die Lüfter drehen.


----------



## FabianHD (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir ne Alphacool Vpp 775 geholt. Heute bin ich mal dazu gekommen alles zusammenzubauen.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem. Die Drehzahl der Pumpe kann weder auf dem Mainboard noch auf
meiner Aquaero 5 Lt ausgelesen werden. 
Die Pumpe läuft und kann per PWM zwischen den 5 Stufen geregelt werden. Der Durchfluss ändert
sich entsprechend. 
Jedoch kriege ich einfach keine Drehzahl rückmeldung.
Hatte/hat jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem haben andere auch: Klick


----------



## IssaP (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte im Hardwareluxx glaube ich auch jemand das Problem, eine Lösung gabs da bisher nicht Alphacool VPP755 Eispumpe – Innovation im Pumpenbereich - Seite 3
Edit: Zu spät


----------



## KempA (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor 2 Tagen kam meine VPP755 auch an. War eigentlich voller Vorfreude, aber was man im Luxx so liest klingt gar nicht mal so gut.


----------



## v3nom (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo das aus dem Luxx mit dem RPM Problem bin ich. Pumpe ist top, aber das mit der Drehzahl ist echt doof. 
Interessant das ich nicht der einzige bin.


----------



## KempA (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die hauptsächlich gekauft, da mir die Aquastream XT zu laut war. Bin Mal gespannt wie sie hier im Vergleich abschneidet.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Hab mir heute endlich mal Zeit genommen, die Lüfter einzumessen.
> 
> Die B14-2 fangen bei 2,9 V an zu zucken und haben konstantes Dauerlaufen ab rund 3,3 V. Es liegt dabei auch sofort ein Tachosignal an (~ 200 rpm)
> Die B12-2 fangen das Dauerlaufen bei 3,4 V an, aber ein Tachosignal bekomme ich erst ab ca. 5,1 V. Woran liegt das? Habe es mit 2 Stck. jeweils einzeln getestet, bei beiden das gleiche Verhalten.
> ...



Ist ein normales Problem der 120 eLoops. Bei sehr geringer Spannung kommt kein Tachosignal, oder zeigt blödsinn an^^


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sodale, mein M1 läuft nun endlich unter Wasser .

Was ich gerne noch ändern möchte sind die Lüfter am Radi. Die Noctua NF12 laufen auf 700 U/min, kühlen echt gut aber sind mir dennoch etwas zu laut. 

Habt ihr noch einen Vorschlag? Ich weiß nicht, ob die bionischen e-Loops bei mir gut funktionieren, da es sehr eng zu geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Sodale, mein M1 läuft nun endlich unter Wasser .
> 
> Was ich gerne noch ändern möchte sind die Lüfter am Radi. Die Noctua NF12 laufen auf 700 U/min, kühlen echt gut aber sind mir dennoch etwas zu laut.
> 
> ...



Sind die Noctuas im Push verbaut (wahrscheinlich), dann sollten auch eLoops kein Problem machen, die 120er haben auch ne Standart 25mm Einbautiefe, wenn ich mich nicht irre.. also ja, eLoops sollten klappen.

Edit: Sehr cool so viel Rechenpower auf so kleinem Raum, Hut ab!


----------



## Sebbi12392 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hast da alles für Hardware drin? Schaut eng aus

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus One mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die E-Loops min. 1cm "Freiraum" brauchen, da es sonst zu störenden Geräuschen kommen kann. Der Schlauch sitzt halt an einem Lüfter direkt davor, daher meine Bedenken.

@Sebbi: Hardware steht in der Signatur und im Profil aber (da ich schon etwas stolz drauf bin) nochmal für´s Protokoll :

-Intel Core i5-5675C @ Aquacomputer Cuplex kryos
-ASUS GTX 1080 OC @ Alphacool Eiswolf


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die E-Loops min. 1cm "Freiraum" brauchen, da es sonst zu störenden Geräuschen kommen kann. Der Schlauch sitzt halt an einem Lüfter direkt davor, daher meine Bedenken



Es stimmt dass die eloops etwas Freiraum brauchen um ihre Strömungscharakteristik ausspielen zu können sonst gibts ekelhafte Nebengeräusche und weniger Leistung. Ein einzelner Schlauch macht da aber die Kuh nicht fett, sprich den Unterschied hörste nicht ohne wirklich das Ohr drauf zu legen, keine Sorge.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guad, dann probiere ich die eLoops .


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch 140er Eloops (PWM-Variante) und die lagen teils so dicht auf dass sie mal schliffen. Hab die Schrauben etwas gelockert und dann wars weg.
Übermäßige Luftgeräusche hatte ich deswegen aber nicht, die sind einfach nur leise.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eine spezielle Empfehlung für 12er eLoops? Würde sonst einfach die B12-PS nehmen.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PS sind ne option, sonst die B12-2, weil die ne recht geringe Anlaufschwelle haben. Wenn du mehr als 1200 rpm brauchst, läuft eh was falsch^^
Beachte aber, das die spannungsgeregelten  eLoops uner 5V meist kein Tachosignal ausgeben


----------



## DARPA (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist ein normales Problem der 120 eLoops. Bei sehr geringer Spannung kommt kein Tachosignal, oder zeigt blödsinn an^^



Ok, also normal. Auch lustig, dass nach dem Starten des Rechners auch auf 5,2V die Lüfter erst nach 10-20 s ein Signal ausgeben was dann langsam ansteigt bis zur tatsächlichen Umdrehung oder manchmal auch wild springt. 

Aber sagt mal, dieses Geräusch der Eloops wenn wenig Ansaugweg vorhanden ist, (wovon immer jeder spricht), wie kann man das beschreiben? Musste feststellen, dass min. 1 Lüfter bei gewissen Umdrehungen eine Resonanz aufbaut und brummt. Die Lüfter sitzen in der Front eines Enthoo Luxe, und wenn die Frontblende ab ist kann ich das Geräusch nicht provozieren. Aber es klingt für mich eher nach Lager?!


----------



## Thaurial (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ok, also normal. Auch lustig, dass nach dem Starten des Rechners auch auf 5,2V die Lüfter erst nach 10-20 s ein Signal ausgeben was dann langsam ansteigt bis zur tatsächlichen Umdrehung oder manchmal auch wild springt.
> 
> Aber sagt mal, dieses Geräusch der Eloops wenn wenig Ansaugweg vorhanden ist, (wovon immer jeder spricht), wie kann man das beschreiben? Musste feststellen, dass min. 1 Lüfter bei gewissen Umdrehungen eine Resonanz aufbaut und brummt. Die Lüfter sitzen in der Front eines Enthoo Luxe, und wenn die Frontblende ab ist kann ich das Geräusch nicht provozieren. Aber es klingt für mich eher nach Lager?!



ich hatte sie im Luxe Deckel auf nem Radi und hatte es eher als eine Art zwitschern empfunden. Nicht laut, aber es hat mich persönlich gestört.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenne es als brummen, aber ich finde die Thematik wird zu verallgemeinert. Während einer von zwei eLoops bei mir in der Gehäusefront immer wieder brummte haben es vier(!), die direkt als Pull auf nem Radi montiert waren, keine Störgeräusche von sich gegeben. Dafür hatte ich einen 14er der trotz freiem ansaugbereich bei gewissen RPM immer wieder scheinbar grundlos gedröhnt hat^^
Ich würde die eLoops also immer erstmal selber ausprobieren, bevor man einfach schon blind irgendwelche Shrouds etc bestellt.


----------



## keks4 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag
Gibt es hier jemanden der einen EK Supremacy Evo (Plexi) nutzt und mir seine Meinung zum Kühler an sich und der Verarbeitung sagen könnte? (Der Kühler gefällt mir von der Optik her, aber Optik ist nunmal nicht alles )
Danke im voraus 
Edit : wenn ich schon dabei bin zu fragen; nutzt hier jemand Norprene  (16/10) zusammen mit EK Fittingen? Hab mal irgendwas gehört dass bei bestimmten Fittingen der Norprene Schlauch Raus rutschen kann, Tritt dieses Problem bei EK auch auf?


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Temps normal?

CPU 49 °C unter Volllast und aufgeheiztem Kreislauf

GPU 56°C unter Volllast und aufgeheiztem Kreislauf

Gekühlt wird mit einen 360er Radi und einem 240er

Alles im Rahmen oder zu schlecht?

Hardware in der Sig


----------



## the_leon (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dir sig seh ich aber auf dem Handy nicht


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Copy Paste  Mein System|FX 8350(H²O)|R9 390X@1,125GHz(H²O)|500GB HDD|Samsung 840 Evo 250GB|x2 Evo 850 120 GB Raid 0|Crucial Ballistix Tactical Dual Ranked|BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W|Aerocool Xpreadator X3|Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty Killer|WIN10|Ich Verkaufe|Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016 Klick!


----------



## the_leon (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, das ist nicht viel radi fläche für die AMD heizungen, da sind die temps schon im rahmen.

Nur die Wassertemp würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

32°C Wassertemperatur

Mich hats nur interessiert da ich mit 2 R9 290X in einem ähnlichen Setup.Die Gpus bei 60°C und die CPU 50°C hatte.Daher hatte ich eigentlich auf etwas bessere Temperaturen gehofft.


----------



## v3nom (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast ein Delta von 24K Wasser -> GPU? Was für ein Block ist da drauf? Welche Pumpe?


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU:EK Full Cover Block TF-5 MSI R9 390X

Pumpe:Magicool DCP 450


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube der Messwert für die Wassertemperatur stimmt nicht so recht.  Oder dein wlp ist bockmist! 

Miss mal im agb z.b. Die Wassertemperatur mit nem anderen Thermometer nach. 

L.g 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPU passt ja, aber ich finde die Wassertemp eigentlich viel zu niedrig. Ich konnte die Wassertemp bei einem 5820@stock und einer 980 TI @ Stock mit einem 420er und 280 Monsta kaum unter 40 Grad halten und da waren es schon 1000 rpm.
Aktuelle Kühlblöcke halten eine GPU übrigens immer bei Delta 10 Grad +-3, mit 25k ist man deutlich zu hoch. Entweder stimmt die Wassertemp nicht, oder Kühler sitzt falsch.


----------



## KempA (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> CPU passt ja, aber ich finde die Wassertemp eigentlich viel zu niedrig. Ich konnte die Wassertemp bei einem 5820@stock und einer 980 TI @ Stock mit einem 420er und 280 Monsta kaum unter 40 Grad halten und da waren es schon 1000 rpm.
> Aktuelle Kühlblöcke halten eine GPU übrigens immer bei Delta 10 Grad +-3, mit 25k ist man deutlich zu hoch. Entweder stimmt die Wassertemp nicht, oder Kühler sitzt falsch.



40° bei 1000 RPM?
40° hatte ich im Hochsommer bei ca 30° Zimmertemperatur mit meinem 5820k@4,0GHz (1,13V) und meiner leicht übertakteten 290x. Drehzahl der Lüfter waren da aber auch glaub keine 1000 RPM, da meine Lüfter maximal 900 dürfen.
Bei normalen Zimmertemperaturen bin ich maximal bei 33-34° bei knapp unter 700 RPM (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett irre).

Kühlfläche ebenfalls 420+280

EDIT: Mein Delta-T ist aber auch wesentlich höher als 10 Grad. Beide Temperatursensoren zeigen die gleiche Wassertemperatur an.
Ich denke es kommt immer drauf an wie viel Abwärme der Chip raushaut.


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@moreply
Wie sind denn deine Radiatoren und Lüfter eigentlich angeordnet? Das ist recht entscheidend für die Kühlung.
Einblasend ist m.M.n. ja sehr ungünstig, besonders wenn der zweite Radi dann die warme Luft abbekommt...


----------



## v3nom (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meiner GTX 1080 schaffe ich ein Delta von 7-8K mit Liquid Metal. Mit normaler WLP war es aber nicht wesentlich höher. Die 390 wird schon einiges mehr an Strom fressen, aber bei 25K ist entweder die WLP schlecht/alt, der Kühler zu locker oder der Durchfluss extrem schlecht. Sind CPU und GPU Block parallel geschaltet oder werden diese nacheinander durchflossen?


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Bei meiner GTX 1080 schaffe ich ein Delta von 7-8K mit Liquid Metal. Mit normaler WLP war es aber nicht wesentlich höher. Die 390 wird schon einiges mehr an Strom fressen, aber bei 25K ist entweder die WLP schlecht/alt, der Kühler zu locker oder der Durchfluss extrem schlecht. Sind CPU und GPU Block parallel geschaltet oder werden diese nacheinander durchflossen?



Drauf ist neue MX-4.Der Kühler sitzt fest ist,mittlerweile mein 5 Full Cover Block.Laufen hintereinander GPU dann CPU.


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@moreply: bekommen beide Radies Frischluft oder warme ausm Gehäuse? Wie warm ist es im Zimmer? Wie dich hast du die WLP aufgetragen? Ich vermute bei dem Delta, sofern die Temps passen, dass der Block verkantet draufsitzt und somit die Ableitung gestört ist. Geht recht fix, man muss nur die falschen Schrauben zuerst anziehen


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Seitenteil steht aktuell offen also relativ Kühle Frischluft.Der Kühler sitzt perfekt schließt perfekt mit dem PCB ab kein überstand oder sonstiges.


----------



## v3nom (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die Schrauben über Kreuz angezogen und am Chip angefangen? Wenn die 4 Schrauben um den Chip im Uhrzeigersinn 1,2,3,4 wären sollte man in dieser Reihenfolge die Schrauben anziehen: 1,3,2,4. Das auch immer nur ein Stück und dann wieder von vorne anfangen.


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Chip und über Kreuz.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besorg die mal n Fieberthermometer und mess im AGB, 25 Delta sind schon echt viel - allerdings hatte ich auch nur Nvidia Karten unter Wasser



KempA schrieb:


> 40° bei 1000 RPM?
> 40° hatte ich im Hochsommer bei ca 30° Zimmertemperatur mit meinem 5820k@4,0GHz (1,13V) und meiner leicht übertakteten 290x. Drehzahl der Lüfter waren da aber auch glaub keine 1000 RPM, da meine Lüfter maximal 900 dürfen.
> Bei normalen Zimmertemperaturen bin ich maximal bei 33-34° bei knapp unter 700 RPM (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett irre).
> 
> Kühlfläche ebenfalls 420+280



Ich konnte machen was ich will. Sobald ich im Bereich von gerade noch akzeptablen 800 rpm war, ging das Wasser an die 40 Grad. Habe mit zig Lüfter Kombis push,pull etc getestet. Wollte ich deutlich unter 40 (also max 37 Grad) bleiben waren bis 1000 rpm Pflicht^^
Bin ich aber nicht der einzige mit, hier gabs einige mit der Kombi 5820k/980TI und entsprechenden Temps. Zimmertemp waren aber auch wonnige 24-25 Grad bei mir^^ Bin aber mittlerweile von Wasser weg und bereue es nicht


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Info: Caseking wird Barrow und Tygon 2375 (transparenter und weichmacherfreier Schlauch, der normalerweise nur in 15m Rollen verkauft wird) in das Sortiment aufnehmen. 

Tygon 2375 Schlauch

Barrow Hersteller WaKü-Teile


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Besorg die mal n Fieberthermometer und mess im AGB, 25 Delta sind schon echt viel - allerdings hatte ich auch nur Nvidia Karten unter Wasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt ca eine halbe Stunde volllast gehabt und komme bei 24°C Raumtemperatur auf 44°C CPU Temp und 54°C GPU Temp.Ich hab nur zwischen IN und OUT des GPU Kühlers gewechselt.Jetzt läuft das Wasser zuerst über die SpaWas und co. Wassertemperatur liegt bei 39°C.Sind 15 °C Delta bei mir i.o. oder immer noch schlecht?Temperatur der Luft aus den Radis 34°C.


----------



## v3nom (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

läuft die Pumpe sehr langsam?


----------



## moreply (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> läuft die Pumpe sehr langsam?



Eigentlich nicht aber den Werten Trau ich nicht wirklich,die Pumpe hat eigentlich nen knacks weg.Hab schon eine neue Bestellt kommt morgen.


----------



## Thaurial (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



keks4 schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Gibt es hier jemanden der einen EK Supremacy Evo (Plexi) nutzt und mir seine Meinung zum Kühler an sich und der Verarbeitung sagen könnte? (Der Kühler gefällt mir von der Optik her, aber Optik ist nunmal nicht alles )
> Danke im voraus
> Edit : wenn ich schon dabei bin zu fragen; nutzt hier jemand Norprene  (16/10) zusammen mit EK Fittingen? Hab mal irgendwas gehört dass bei bestimmten Fittingen der Norprene Schlauch Raus rutschen kann, Tritt dieses Problem bei EK auch auf?



Habe gerade 2 ek fittinge und 16:10er norprene bekommen. Die Fittinge rutschen nicht leichter raus als meine 11/8er mit den AC Schraubies. Man bekommt den Norprene mit etwas kraft rausgezogen, mE ist das aber okay bzw im normalen Bereich. Nach aussen werde ich den Norprene aber auf 13er Tüllen ziehen, das geht auch ganz gut bzw hält sehr gut. Das ist mir Richtung Mora ne Spur sicherer als jetzt mit den 11/8er


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10er EK Fittings sitzen bombenfest auf dem EK ZMT Schlauch. Habe damit auch meinen Mora angebunden


----------



## Hemacher (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab bei meiner Wakü 240er Radi und only CPU mit innovatek hpps plus Pumpe momentan Schläuche mit 10/8, bringt ein wechsel auf 13/10 etwas bei der Kühlleistung oder muss die Pumpe dadurch weniger arbeiten?
Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## KempA (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hemacher schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meiner Wakü 240er Radi und only CPU mit innovatek hpps plus Pumpe momentan Schläuche mit 10/8, bringt ein wechsel auf 13/10 etwas bei der Kühlleistung oder muss die Pumpe dadurch weniger arbeiten?
> Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen?



Es würde warscheinlich ein bisschen den Durchfluss erhöhen, bzw. hätte die Pumpe weniger Last. Die Kühlleistung ändert sich dabei nicht messbar. Aber nur deswegen zu wechseln ist die Investition auf neue Schläuche plus Fittings nicht wert. Das macht nur Sinn wenn du gleichzeitig noch die Grafikkarte einbinden würdest und demzufolge auch einen größeren Radiator.


----------



## Hemacher (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dachte ich mir dann bleibt alles auf 10/8.
Optisch würde mir 13/10 besser gefallen, naja vielleicht gibt´s mal günstig ein paar Fittings gebraucht.


----------



## SpatteL (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> 16/10er EK Fittings sitzen bombenfest auf dem EK ZMT Schlauch. Habe damit auch meinen Mora angebunden


Wäre ja auch peinlich, wenn EK Schlauch nicht in EK Fittinge passen würde/nicht hält.


----------



## v3nom (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch peinlich, wenn EK Schlauch nicht in EK Fittinge passen würde/nicht hält.



Das stimmt wohl! Aber die Kombination ist wirklich extremst fest.


----------



## KempA (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als ich meine erste WaKü für 2 Jahren in Betrieb genommen habe, hab ich leider keinen Auslass eingebaut.
Jetzt hab ich die Kühlung aber außeinander und will diesmal unbedingt an den Auslass denken 
Zuerst dachte ich einfach an ein T-Stück, welches ich irgendwo dazwischenbaue und ein Ausgang des T-Stücks endet einfach in einem Schlauch mit einem Kugelhahn, fertig. Leider hab ich hierfür kaum Platz.
Jetzt werde ich jedoch auch meine Pumpe wechseln und hab dann eine VPP755+Eisdecke in Betrieb. Die Eisdecke hat ja mehrere Ein- und Ausgänge. Geplant war hier oben Ein- und Auslass anzubringen. Kann ich jetzt einfach irgend einen weiteren Out der Eisdecke benutzen um hier meinen "Abfluss" anzubringen? Sprich einfach eine Schraubtülle mit einem Stückchen Schlauch und am Ende der Kugelhahn? Oder sollte man tatsächlich nur einen Out der Pumpe nutzen? Könnte das dem Durchfluss schaden? Oder ist die Idee genau so umsetzbar und bringt keinerlei Nachteile mit sich?


----------



## DOcean (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein Stück Schlauch das dicht ist stört die Pumpe überhaupt nicht, du solltest den Teil aber mit entlüften (also den Kugelhahn beim Befüllen einmal öffnen)


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und dann noch für jeden Lüfter am MO-RA extra[emoji1] 

Wenn Du PC hochfahren etwas zu ernst nimmst - YouTube


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte mal eine kurze Rückmeldung geben.Hab gestern alle Kühler gereinigt und neue WLP aufgetragen(Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut)und bin jetzt bei 50°C -5K GPU Temperatur und 43°C CPU Temp.Mein Wasser liegt jetzt bei 41°C.Die Lüfter vom 360er Radi blasen jetzt ins Gehäuse und ziehen keine Warme Luft mehr an.Gibt es noch Optimierungs möglichkeiten?Auf jedenfall danke für euere Tipps


----------



## KempA (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer von euch was die günstigste Möglichkeit einer wassergekühlten GTX1070 ist?
Das beste was ich bisher finden konnte war diese Karte hier: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0, 8192 MB GDDR5
Mit Kühler und Backplate ist man dann bei ca 560€.
Wenns nicht etwas wesentlich günstigeres gibt, wird wohl die Evga, oder evtl eine MSI Sea Hawk bestellt.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Günstigste Karte + günstigster Kühler:
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool

Oder hast du noch Ansprüche an Karte oder Kühler(Hersteller/Optik)


----------



## KempA (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Günstigste Karte + günstigster Kühler:
> Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Dual Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool
> 
> Oder hast du noch Ansprüche an Karte oder Kühler(Hersteller/Optik)



Ist nicht für mich, sondern fürn Kumpel. Seine Aussage "günstig, Optik scheißegal" 
Mal gespannt ob er seine Meinung ändert, sobald er den Kühler sieht 
Danke dir!


----------



## Tony130 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab eine frage, kann ich mit der EK-XRES 100 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite problemlos am mainboard regeln?


----------



## v3nom (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> ich hab eine frage, kann ich mit der EK-XRES 100 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite problemlos am mainboard regeln?



An einem PWM Anschluss, ja. Bitte beachten das 4-Pin Anschlüsse am Mainboard *nicht *direkt PWM bedeuten. Dafür sollte man mal ins Handbich des MBs gucken.


----------



## DerMixer (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich plane gerade meine erste Wasserkühlung und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit einer D5 Pumpe für mein Setup auskomme. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht etwas zu sagen?

Hauptkomponenten sind:
2x 560er 45-60mm Radiator (senkrecht)
1x EKWB Monoblock
1-2x Grafikkarte

Reicht da eine D5 Pumpe für aus? Möchte die natürlich auch nicht auf Stufe 5 laufen lassen.

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMixer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich plane gerade meine erste Wasserkühlung und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit einer D5 Pumpe für mein Setup auskomme. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht etwas zu sagen?
> 
> ...


Ja die D5 reicht dafür dicke. Die Radiatoren haben auch weniger Einfluss auf den Durchfluss. Die größten Bremsen sind die Kühler.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMixer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich plane gerade meine erste Wasserkühlung und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit einer D5 Pumpe für mein Setup auskomme. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht etwas zu sagen?
> 
> ...



Also wenn du die Pumpe sehr niedrig laufen lassen möchtest, könntest Du überlegen auf Dual D5 zu gehen.. 2x560 und ggf SLI bieten schon etwas widerstand..
Falls Du den Platz und die Lust hast, gehe lieber auf nen 420er Mora


@Pelle: Generell sollte es ausreichen, das stimmt. Die normalen Radis bieten aber schon deutlich mehr Wiederstand als ein Röhrenradiator a la mora


----------



## DerMixer (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch schonmal für eure ansichten. Ich werde es dann wahrscheinlich erstmal mit einer D5 ausprobieren. Upgraden kann ich ja immer noch.
Leider sind die 560er gesetzt den Mora bekomme ich da nicht unter.


----------



## Trash123 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo bekommt man denn zwei 560er unter? Wäre vllt auch für uns interessant...


----------



## Thaurial (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMixer schrieb:


> Danke euch schonmal für eure ansichten. Ich werde es dann wahrscheinlich erstmal mit einer D5 ausprobieren. Upgraden kann ich ja immer noch.
> Leider sind die 560er gesetzt den Mora bekomme ich da nicht unter.



Das ist sicher die beste Option. Grade wenn erstmal nur eine Karte eingebunden würde. Hau nen DFM mir rein und beobachte wie weit du runter kannst. Solange irgendwas über 30l/h durchkommt is alles proper


----------



## Sebbi12392 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man denn zwei 560er unter? Wäre vllt auch für uns interessant...


MAGNUM STH10 - Customizable  - CaseLabs Store
Wahrscheinlich hier

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus One mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerMixer (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man denn zwei 560er unter? Wäre vllt auch für uns interessant...



Thermaltake The Tower 900
Thermaltake - Global - The Tower 900 - CA-1H1-00F1WN-00

Ist halt geschmacksache ....


----------



## Trash123 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie immer beim Gehäusekauf... Lasse uns mal mit Bildern teilhaben, wenn du mit dem Build fertig bist


----------



## Thaurial (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DerMixer schrieb:


> Thermaltake The Tower 900
> Thermaltake - Global - The Tower 900 - CA-1H1-00F1WN-00
> 
> Ist halt geschmacksache ....




ja mal was andres, 2-3 Nummern kliner wärs vielleicht interessant -  für den Trümmer brauch man aber Platz


----------



## Trash123 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Core X9 ist auch nicht gerade klein... aber dort habe ich zumindest einen Nova 1080 untergebracht.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Ein Core X9 ist auch nicht gerade klein... aber dort habe ich zumindest einen Nova 1080 untergebracht.



Über den X9 bin ich vorhin auch beim stöbern gestolpert und hab mich ein bisl verliebt  Schönes Großes Case für Wakü-Freaks.
Passt der Nova oder MoRa da direkt rein oder oben on-top ?


----------



## Trash123 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Killercorny: Der MoRa passt nicht, ist etwas zu groß. Den Nova hab ich im Deckel untergebracht.

Umbau der Wasserkühlung, habe noch Fragen

In dem "Fred" hab ich auch paar Bilder eingestellt. Wenn man viel Platz für eine WaKü haben möchte, ist das X9 gut


----------



## LStar (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey  

Wie lagert Ihr eurer Wakü-Equipment? Mit destilliertem Wasser ausspülen und ab in die Verpackung? 

Was empfehlt ihr da? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop so mach ich das. Durchschpülen, paar Tage trocknen und einpacken


----------



## jamesblond23 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Jop so mach ich das. Durchschpülen, paar Tage trocknen und einpacken


Habe ich auch so gemacht. Allerdings habe ich auch mal einen kühler gekauft gehabt, welcher vollständig mit destilliertem Wasser gefüllt war. Ob der Verkäufer das nun bewusst gemacht hat (professioneller casemodder) oder nur aus jux und dallerei, weiß ich nicht.

Aber so konnte zumindest nichts oxidieren 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... das machen die Leute, die mitdenken!


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Aber so konnte zumindest nichts oxidieren


Oder man kauft sich generell vernickelte Kühler


----------



## jamesblond23 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich generell vernickelte Kühler


Stimmt, bei Kupfer ist es eher von Nöten,  aber auch Nickel oxidiert,  wobei glaube ich erst ab einer höheren Temperatur.  Aber wenn man keine zeit zum trocknen hat, dann eben das Gegenteil,  völlig fluten.  Weil auch Kühlflüssigkeiten (in diesem Fall Reste davon) können oxidieren und sich so zer- / ab-setzen, also wenigstens ausspülen,  was man danach macht ist wohl wumpe 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KempA (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Als ich meine erste WaKü für 2 Jahren in Betrieb genommen habe, hab ich leider keinen Auslass eingebaut.
> Jetzt hab ich die Kühlung aber außeinander und will diesmal unbedingt an den Auslass denken
> Zuerst dachte ich einfach an ein T-Stück, welches ich irgendwo dazwischenbaue und ein Ausgang des T-Stücks endet einfach in einem Schlauch mit einem Kugelhahn, fertig. Leider hab ich hierfür kaum Platz.
> Jetzt werde ich jedoch auch meine Pumpe wechseln und hab dann eine VPP755+Eisdecke in Betrieb. Die Eisdecke hat ja mehrere Ein- und Ausgänge. Geplant war hier oben Ein- und Auslass anzubringen. Kann ich jetzt einfach irgend einen weiteren Out der Eisdecke benutzen um hier meinen "Abfluss" anzubringen? Sprich einfach eine Schraubtülle mit einem Stückchen Schlauch und am Ende der Kugelhahn? Oder sollte man tatsächlich nur einen Out der Pumpe nutzen? Könnte das dem Durchfluss schaden? Oder ist die Idee genau so umsetzbar und bringt keinerlei Nachteile mit sich?



Das hier funktioniert übrigens überhaupt nicht 
Wenn ich den Hahn öffne, dann tropft nur das Wasser raus, das in dem kleinen Stück Schlacuh ist. Der Rest ist absolut unbeeindruckt. Ist eigentlich der tiefste Punkt und auch ein Neigen in alle Richtungen bringt nichts.


----------



## IssaP (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du denn auch an irgendeiner anderen Stelle den Kreislauf auf, z.B. eine Öffnung am AGB? Ansonsten kann keine Luft nachkommen.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Das hier funktioniert übrigens überhaupt nicht
> Wenn ich den Hahn öffne, dann tropft nur das Wasser raus, das in dem kleinen Stück Schlacuh ist. Der Rest ist absolut unbeeindruckt. Ist eigentlich der tiefste Punkt und auch ein Neigen in alle Richtungen bringt nichts.



das klingt so als hätte meinvorredner volkommen recht. wenn keine luft nachkommen kann dann wird sich dein wasser da nicht herausbewegen


----------



## KillercornyX (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenn ich auch, ich öffne dann meinen AGB damit Luft nachströmt und schwupp, läuft alles ganz schnell raus. Ansonsten herscht ein Unterdruck im Kreislauf, der das Wasser quasi zurückhält.


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. Ich möchte aus optischen Gründen folgende Anordung betreiben: AGB1 - VPP655 - AGB2 (liegend) - GPU - CPU - Radi -Radi und dann wieder in AGB1... AGB1 liegt höher als die Pumpe. Meint ihr das geht?


----------



## pope82 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Moin. Ich möchte aus optischen Gründen folgende Anordung betreiben: AGB1 - VPP655 - AGB2 (liegend) - GPU - CPU - Radi -Radi und dann wieder in AGB1... AGB1 liegt höher als die Pumpe. Meint ihr das geht?



Ich hab meinen AGB auch liegend, grundsätzlich ist das völlig egal und es geht alles.
Wichtig ist das nur beim befüllen. Die pumpe darf halt nicht trocken laufen, aber wenn dein agb1 höher als die pumpe liegt ist das kein Problem.
Sobald der Kreislauf mal befüllt ist, ists sowieso egal wo was liegt oder steht.


----------



## brooker (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... solange der AGB über der Pumpe liegt ist es ok. Aber warum möchtest du zwei AGBs verbauen? Technisch ist der nicht notwendig. 
Ggfs würde ich nach jeder zu kühlenden Komponente einen Radi setzten anstatt am Ende zwei hintereinander.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Das geht, beachte das der 2te AGB dann aber komplett voll ist.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wie gesagt, ich möchte es machen, da agb1 unsichtbar ist und ich gern agb2 in szene setzen will. Das der komplett voll ist stellt kein Problem dar. Agb1 wird zum befüllen eingesetzt. Die reihenfolge der radis überdenke ich noch einmal. Danke euch


----------



## keks4 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Das hier funktioniert übrigens überhaupt nicht
> Wenn ich den Hahn öffne, dann tropft nur das Wasser raus, das in dem kleinen Stück Schlacuh ist. Der Rest ist absolut unbeeindruckt. Ist eigentlich der tiefste Punkt und auch ein Neigen in alle Richtungen bringt nichts.


Wie sieht es aus wenn du den AGB öffnest dazu?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hahn öffne, dann tropft nur das Wasser raus, das in dem kleinen Stück Schlacuh ist. Der Rest ist absolut unbeeindruckt. Ist eigentlich der tiefste Punkt und auch ein Neigen in alle Richtungen bringt nichts.


Ist jetzt ein älteres Bild von mir, sollte aber deiner Beschreibung entsprechen (Ablass am tiefsten Punkt über T-/Y-Stück):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließe ich nur das Gegenstück des Schnellverschlusses an, tröpfelt es nur minimal heraus. Öffne ich am AGB (höchste Stelle) einen Stopfen, "schießt" das Kühlmittel fast in einem Schwall heraus.


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie oft wollt ihr jetzt noch schreiben, dass Luft in den Kreislauf muss. Ich schätze, er hats verstanden ^^


----------



## SpatteL (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du?
Ich finde es sollte noch ein paar mal erwähnt werden.
Vielleicht mit Bildern, Animationen, Videos und physikalischen Berechnungen.


----------



## CompuChecker (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zwei 420er Radiatoren in meinem Dark Base 900 verbaut. 
Die Radiatoren werden von Noctua A14 im Push belüftet, welche bei ca. 700 Rpm das vibrieren anfangen und dies an das Gehäuse übertragen. 

Hat Art jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit den Noctua Lüftern gemacht?


----------



## JakPol (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, wie widersinnig die Silber - Versionen der Cuplex NEXT Reihe sind (die ich abgesehen davon ziemlich spannend finde!). Aber einen Kühlerboden aus Silber mit einem vernickelten Top zu kombinieren ist schon... "mutig". insbesondere ohne jeden Hinweis auf den zwingend notwendigen Korrossionsschutz in der Artikelbeschreibung ist das eine IMHO fragwürdige Vermarktungsstrategie, vor allem da man sich im Hause aqua des Problems durchaus bewußt ist.


----------



## SpatteL (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal das eingesetzte .925er Stirlingsilber eine (etwas) schlechtere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Kupfer hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Widersinnig sind die üblichen Silberböden vor allem wegen der Tatsache, dass es sich dabei nur um 925er Sterlingsilber handelt (92,5% Ag +7,5% Cu), was den Vorteil bei der Wärmeleitfähigkeit den reines Silber (999er Feinsilber) gegenüber reinem Elektrolytkupfer hat, vollständig eliminiert. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Sterlingsilber ist sogar minimal schlechter  als die von reinem Kupfer. Anderseits muss man auch sagen, dass  Silberboden-Kühler eigentlich schon immer vor allem für ein Dasein in  Vitrinen von Sammlern gemacht werden. Als exklusive Sammlerstücke kann man sie gelten lassen - wobei der Materialwert von Silber den Mehrpreis nicht ansatzweise rechtfertigt. Silber ist verhältnismäßig billig (ca. 15€/Feinuze). Im Einsatz findet man solche Kühler jedenfalls nur selten und dann meist auch eher bei Leuten die sich über die Problematik eben nicht bewusst sind, und sich mit den Problemen die damit einher gehen herum schlagen. 

*^ Edit:* Too late... 

Feinsilber, welches abgesehen von der Korrosionsthematik wenigstens den Vorteil der höheren Wärmeleitfähigkeit mitbringen würde, eignet sich aber leider aufgrund seiner mechanischen Eigenschaften nicht für die spanende Bearbeitung, weshalb bislang immer Sterlingsilber als Kompromiss gewählt wurde, ohne dabei zu beachten, dass damit eben auch der Haupt-Vorteil, der immer wieder angeführt wird, verschwindet. Allerdings könnte man Feinsilber mit anderen als spanenden Methoden durchaus in Form bringen. Für Kleinserien sind aber die Kosten recht hoch und bei sehr feinen Strukturen und Restbodenstärken wird´s dann auch einfach mit der mechanischen Stabilität schwierig. Um dem entgegen zu wirken habe ich zumindest mal theoretisch eine Methode entwickelt, wie man einen Feinsilberboden in einem Wasserkühler auch spanend bearbeiten könnte, indem man ihn wie bei einer Einlegearbeit im Goldschmiedehandwerk hart in oder an einen Kupferboden lötet (Hartlot ebenfalls auf Silberbasis) und den Boden dann von der Kupferseite her bearbeitet. Zur Umsetzung hat es bislang nicht gereicht, aber das steht bei mir nach wie vor auf der ToDo-Liste.

Der zweite oft propagierte Vorteil von Silber, ist die Biozid-Wirkung, des Metalls. Was dabei aber ebenfalls außer acht gelassen wird, ist die Tatsache, dass diese Wirkung vor allem bei kolloidalem Silber zum Tragen kommt (also einer Lösung mit feinsten Silberpartikeln). Als festes Metall im Wasserkontakt hat es nur eine ähnlich schwache, wenn auch nicht völlig vernachlässigbare, Biozidwirkung wie Kupfer, welches aber ebenfalls die Vermehrung von Mikrorganismen hemmt. 

Die Korrosionsthematik von Silber speziell gegenüber Nickel aber auch gegenüber Kupfer ist allgemein bekannt. Nichts desto trotz ist z.B. in Übersee nach wie vor der Einsatz von sog. Silver-Kill-Coils im Kreislauf beliebt, obwohl die Häufung von Korrosionsproblemen bei deren Einsatz unübersehbar ist. Oft wird der Fehler aber dennoch anderswo gesucht...


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, wie widersinnig die  Silber - Versionen der Cuplex NEXT Reihe sind (die ich abgesehen davon  ziemlich spannend finde!). Aber einen Kühlerboden aus Silber mit einem  vernickelten Top zu kombinieren ist schon... "mutig". insbesondere ohne  jeden Hinweis auf den zwingend notwendigen Korrossionsschutz in der  Artikelbeschreibung ist das eine IMHO fragwürdige Vermarktungsstrategie,  vor allem da man sich im Hause aqua des Problems durchaus bewußt ist.




Ist bei dem seit 7 Jahren erhältlichen cuplex kryos .925 silver edition dasselbe. Interessiert hat es niemanden und Beschwerden gab es seitdem offensichtlich auch nicht. 

Elektrochemische_Spannungsreihe


Edit: Too late.


----------



## JakPol (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Korrosionsthematik von Silber speziell gegenüber Nickel aber auch gegenüber Kupfer ist allgemein bekannt. Nichts desto trotz ist z.B. in Übersee nach wie vor der Einsatz von sog. Silver-Kill-Coils im Kreislauf beliebt, obwohl die Häufung von Korrosionsproblemen bei deren Einsatz unübersehbar ist. Oft wird der Fehler aber dennoch anderswo gesucht...


Du würdest Dich wundern, mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Leute (hauptsächlich aus Amerika) bestreiten, dass ihre silver kill coil irgendetwas mit dem Abblättern der Nickelbeschichtung zu tun hat und es ausschließlich und nur an dem unfähigen Hersteller liegt. 


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Elektrochemische_Spannungsreihe


Danke für den Link! Sehr nützlich für zukünftige Bekehrungen


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Du würdest Dich wundern, mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Leute (hauptsächlich aus Amerika) bestreiten, dass ihre silver kill coil irgendetwas mit dem Abblättern der Nickelbeschichtung zu tun hat und es ausschließlich und nur an dem unfähigen Hersteller liegt.


Bei den Wakü-Usern in Übersee wundere ich mich schon lange nicht mehr über solchen Quatsch .


----------



## keks4 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In Amerika werden auch Komplette SLI Systeme lediglich mit einem einzelnen 360er gekühlt, dazu dann aber natürlich gleich 2 Pumpen auf Vollgas und Push/Pull... Leistung ist bei denen nur dann anerkannt wenn die Kiste röhrt wie ein startender Jet


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'Murica!


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Klasse Bildchen was es schon sehr gut trifft  ... als Hersteller ist man im vertrumpten Land in der Beweispflicht. Der Kunde kann etwas behaupten,  Ersatz, oder Schadenersatz und/oder sein Geld zurück verlangen. Der Hersteller muss das Gegenteil beweisen. Ganz lustige Geschichte die für uns total ungewohnt ist.


----------



## KillercornyX (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In Deutschland und Europa geht man auch davon aus, dass der Mensch ein Gehirn hat und dieses einsetzen kann. Hier gibt es gar nicht den gesetzlichen Rahmen für solch absurde Klagen wie in den US von A. Hierzulande sind die Unternehmen viel stärker abgesichert vom Gesetz her. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey leute 

ich brauch unbedingt eure Hilfe bevor ich meine nerven verliere 

Habe mein PC eine neue GPU spendiert und wollte sie in meinem Kreislauf einbinden.
ich bekomme den Winkel an der GPU einfach nicht in der richtigen Position gedreht wo ich sie haben will, egal wo und wie ich den Winkel ansetzte er endet immer in der gleichen Position. ich lag wirklich 45minuten auf dem Boden und habe ein und raus gedreht, das Gewinde wurde schon warm bis ich diesen **** gelassen und aufgegeben. dadurch bekomme ich auch meine Seiten Tür auch nicht mehr zu  

Dropbox - Waku


Danke und guten rutsch!


----------



## SpatteL (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Drehbarer Anschluss wird die Lösung sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht drehbare Winkel sind echt für die Tonne


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KaffeeMitMilch: Wenn du ein Gewinde erfindest was an einem definierten Anschlag jedes mal in einer anderen Position stehen bleibt, müsste man dir auch einen Innovationspreis verleihen. Die 45min unsinnigen Rumgepopels hättest du dir durch eine kurze Bemühung deiner grauen Zellen sparen können . 

Bei Winkeln mit feststehendem Gewinde, wie du sie verwendest, ist es  naturgemäß reine Glückssache, ob Gewinde und Gegengewinde zufällig so  zueinander ausgerichtet sind, dass die Anschlagposition der gewünschten  Ausrichtung entspricht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine solche Kombination  anzutreffen ist nur durch eine Vielzahl an Anschlüssen zu erreichen,  unter denen man auswählen kann, bis man einen gefunden hat, der zufällig  in der gewünschten Position am Anschlag ist. So ist das nun mal bei  feststehenden Gewinden - da kannst du auch noch viele Stunden dran rum machen. Außer, dass  das Gewinde aus dem schwächeren Material (in dem Fall das Innengewinde  im POM-Terminal) irgendwann ausleiert und kaputt geht ändert das rein  gar nichts.

Wie SpatteL schon sagte - ein drehbarer Winkelanschluss erlaubt die Positionierung der Tülle in einem beliebigen Winkel. Wenn du unbedingt mit direkt verbauten Tüllen und diesen recht uneleganten Schlauchschellen arbeiten willst wäre eine drehbare 90°-Winkel-Tülle ähnlich dieser die richtige Wahl, sofern du Schläuche mit 10mm ID verwendest : Fitting Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf ID 10mm - drehbar, shiny silver (gibt natürlich auch günstigere und auch für anderen Schlaachabmessungen). Ich würde jedoch Tüllen und Winkel trennen, damit du beim eventuellen Umstieg auf eine elegantere Schlauchbefestigung nicht alles neu kaufen musst.


----------



## KillercornyX (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KaffeeMitMilch
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber da hast du an der falschen Stelle gespart. Ich nutze diese Anschraubtüllen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sind zwar keine Designerstücke, aber für Preisbewusste optimal:

90° Winkel drehbar
45° Winkel drehbar


----------



## DOcean (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ein Bild für euch...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm - lecker! Was hast denn da drin gehabt?


----------



## DOcean (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nix besonderes nur Wasser (meist dest) + G48... aber halt gute 4-5 Jahre nichts dran gemacht..


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> @KaffeeMitMilch
> Nicht falsch verstehen, aber da hast du an der falschen Stelle gespart. Ich nutze diese Anschraubtüllen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sind zwar keine Designerstücke, aber für Preisbewusste optimal:
> 
> 90° Winkel drehbar
> 45° Winkel drehbar




Danke euch Leute 

Das war meine erste wakü und mit Schellen Ringe und diesen Tüllen hat damals vollkommen gereicht für mich. Aber beim ab/an bauen sind Schellen einfach Mist. Ich werde komplett neu verlegen samt neue Tüllen, das nervt mich nur noch. 

@DOcean 

War da ein Schlumpf drin ?


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DOcean: Sieht aber irgendwie arg nach Kupfersulfat aus die Farbe...


----------



## DOcean (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der GPU Kühler war einer von LE (Spezialanfertigung für die GTX580 3GiB) vlt hat der was abgegeben oder meine Radis waren nicht ganz sauber...

zur Zeit liegt der Kühler im Gebissreiniger


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mal was zur blauen Farbe bei Kupfer  https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...ggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNGxvCDImz0OZ6b75_ru8GRqbZ7MCw

... und guten Rutsch!


----------



## SpatteL (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wünsche auch einen guten Rutsch.

@Pelle:
Ich denke diesen Monat geht es los.


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wünsche auch einen guten Rutsch.
> 
> @Pelle:
> Ich denke diesen Monat geht es los.


Oh ich bin gespannt.
Aber eine Frage. Wofür 2 Systeme in einem Gehäuse und wie geht das mit der Tastatur usw. Bin Mal echt gespannt

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eins für Office/Internet/ und so Zeug und eins für rechenintensivere Anwendungen. 
evtl. Werde ich das Office-System auch mit dem TV koppeln, muss ich mal schauen, wie da die Möglichkeiten in der neuen Wohnung sind (bekomme am Mittwoch die Schlüssel  ).
Maus und Tastatur hat jedes System für sich.


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... rechenintensive Anwendung = Folding@Home?


----------



## SpatteL (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Folding@Home weniger, eher zum zocken und ab und zu mal ein Video rendern.


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... das ist schade. Ab 04.02.2017 starten wir bei PCGH wieder die Aktion "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs". Eine Woche lang kann jeder die Grundlagenforschung unterstützen.


----------



## ebastler (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich bis dahin Wasser hab bin ich dabei, sonst nicht :/


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was Kleinigkeiten manchmal ausmachen können. 

Habe ein Enthoo Luxe und als ich an der Front die Ansaugtemperatur gemessen hab (Fühler direkt vor dem Lüfter) musste ich festestellen, dass die Temperatur unter Last stark anstieg. Das Maximum war 30 °C (bei Raumtemperatur von ca. 20 °C). Im Idle ist Temperatur dann wieder gefallen. Hatte also nen schönen Wärmestau in diesem Bereich. Liegt woh lauch daran, dass in der "Kammer" vorne hinter dem Front Radiator direkt die Pumpe sitzt und auch der Aquaero an der mit dem Gehäuse mitgelieferten Halteplatte für den AGB hängt. Also der Luftstrom hinterm Radiator ist sehr blockiert.

Also ums abzukürzen. Hab an der Front diese Blende vor dem Lufteinlass abgeschraubt. Die Ansaugtemperatur steigt jetzt nur noch um max. 3 K. Bei identischer Zieltemperatur fürs Wasser (bei mir 37,5 °C) drehen alle Lüfter nun gute 100 rpm weniger. GPU Temperatur ist interessanterweise auch im Schnitt um 2-3 K gesunken.
Sieht sogar gut aus mit dem offenen Lufteinlass, nur die 4 Abstandshalter stören etwas. Aber Performance > Optik.

Bin zufrieden


----------



## TheAbyss (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Was Kleinigkeiten manchmal ausmachen können.
> 
> Habe ein Enthoo Luxe und als ich an der Front die Ansaugtemperatur gemessen hab (Fühler direkt vor dem Lüfter) musste ich festestellen, dass die Temperatur unter Last stark anstieg. Das Maximum war 30 °C (bei Raumtemperatur von ca. 20 °C). Im Idle ist Temperatur dann wieder gefallen. Hatte also nen schönen Wärmestau in diesem Bereich. Liegt woh lauch daran, dass in der "Kammer" vorne hinter dem Front Radiator direkt die Pumpe sitzt und auch der Aquaero an der mit dem Gehäuse mitgelieferten Halteplatte für den AGB hängt. Also der Luftstrom hinterm Radiator ist sehr blockiert.
> 
> ...



Danke, da kann ich gleich den ersten Fehler verhindern, hab ein sehr ähnliches Setup im Aufbau. Verstehe ich dich richtig, du hast den Aquaero an dem AGB-Halter?


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja richtig, vorne den AGB und auf der Rückseite den Aquaero. Musste dafür zusätzliche Löcher bohren und U-Scheiben verwenden, damit der Aquero nicht auf den Querstreben (woran diese Halteplatte befestigt wird) aufliegt.
Hier paar Bilder zur Verdeutlichung. Da sieht man auch, wie zugebaut das alles ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ja richtig, vorne den AGB und auf der Rückseite den Aquaero. Musste dafür zusätzliche Löcher bohren und U-Scheiben verwenden, damit der Aquero nicht auf den Querstreben (woran diese Halteplatte befestigt wird) aufliegt.
> Hier paar Bilder zur Verdeutlichung. Da sieht man auch, wie zugebaut das alles ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, verstanden, danke für den Gedankenanstoss... ich hab zwar die Halter für den Laufwerksschacht, überlege aber ob ich dort die Kabel haben will, weil ich den Laufwerksschacht als Tube-Durchgang verwende vom Top-Radi zum Front-Radi... Schöne Idee mit dem Kugelhahn im Übrigen, der wird bei mir da auch irgendwo landen.. hab auch nen ST30 mit Eloops vorne drin. Hab den AGB aber direkt am Radiator dran, und in die Seitenverkleidung ein Sichtfenster geschnitten, sodass man nur die Röhre des AGB sieht.. alles noch im Aufbau, Bilder poste ich wenn alles sauber aufgebaut ist.


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, ich brauche mal euren Rat...

Ich bin ja dabei mein Sys zu wassern, primär wegen der CPU, die fast abbrennt. Die GPU ist - Morpheus sei dank - akzeptabel bei ~1000rpm der F12 iPPC.

Nun kommen zwei 360er Slim Radis mit je 3 F12 iPPC. Jetzt ist die große Frage, soll ich die olle 290X jetzt noch mit einem second hand Fullcover versehen? Da sie mir momentan noch locker ausreicht hab ich eigentlich nicht vor, die so bald zu ersetzen. Da die GPU zwei F12 bindet, müsste ich, wenn ich sie mit dem Morpheus lasse, zwei davon dazukaufen, was nochmal 50€ Lüfter wären. Viel mehr kostet n gebrauchter Fullcover auch nicht.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Morpheus oder Fullcover für die olle Karte?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde auf FullCover gehen,aber nur wenn du einen Passenden Block findest.Die Custom Blöcke sind recht rar auf dem gebraucht Markt.Wie viel Radi Fläche hast du dann 2 360+280?

Welche R9 290 hast du denn?


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur 2 mal 360 (Hardwarlabs 360 GTS), weil mein Case nicht mehr hergibt. Ich bin aber auch nicht gaaanz so empfindlich was Lautstärke angeht - NF-F12 bei 1000rpm sind für mich beim Spielen kein Problem und das sollte dann doch locker langen, auch für die CPU + GPU Kombi. Nur im Idle/bei Officearbeiten bin ich sehr heikel.

Ich hab ne Referenzplatine mit unterirdischen Wandlern!

Ein Bitspower Kühler wäre mir schon mal um 80€ angeboten worden vom Herrn Leon (der da aber nur vermittelt). Bin eben noch am Überlegen ob das lohnt.


----------



## SpatteL (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

50€ für 2 Lüfter? Man kann es aber auch übertreiben, vor allem wenn du sagst, du seist nicht so empfindlich. 
Gute Lüfter gibt es doch auch schon für 10-15€/stk.


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar wenn du die karte noch ein weilchen hast, dann kannste schon umrüsten, falls es für die Karte noch einen Fullcoverblock gibt


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das dürfte schon klar gehen vielleicht nicht top Temps aber schon ok.Ich komme mit 360+240@1100RPM auf ca 42°C CPU Temp,54°C beim Spielen.

1100mhz dürftest du schon bekommen mit der R9 290x.Ob sich das ganze für dich lohnt ist deine Entscheidung .Sind halt nochmal 80€ für ne EOL Karte. 

Full Cover Wasserkuhler Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii fur Radeon R9 290(X)

Ob es dir die 95€ für einen neuen wert sind musst du entscheiden.

Watercool HEATKILLER(R) GPU-X3 R9 290X "Black Edition" | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute 

Verwendet hier jemand einen kleinen Monitor (max 10 zoll) als Überwachungsmonitor? Wenn ja welchen?
Ich hab im Aquacomputer Vision Post gelesen, dass man einen digitalen Bilderrahmen nutzen kann, finde dazu aber nichts im Inet.

Lg


----------



## DOcean (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mal einen 10Zoll Bilderrahmen der als Monitor anschließbar war (bzw ich hab den mein ich noch) aber wirklich gut hat das nie funktioniert...
(grausige Treiber, null Support)

Jetzt hab ich einfach ein "normalen" zweiten daneben


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1150MHz Core, 1600MHz RAM sind mit der Karte kein Problem 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> 1150MHz Core, 1600MHz RAM sind mit der Karte kein Problem
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Ja dann Waterblock drauf und freuen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

720er Fläche ist recht knapp für einen Achtkerner und Hawaii. Unter 1000rpm wirst du keine ausreichende Kühlung erreichen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 720er Fläche ist recht knapp für einen Achtkerner und Hawaii. Unter 1000rpm wirst du keine ausreichende Kühlung erreichen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ist eine Frage der angepeilten Wassertemp. Wenn man nicht unbedingt geil auf 35 Grad ist, geht das schon


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 720er Fläche ist recht knapp für einen Achtkerner und Hawaii. Unter 1000rpm wirst du keine ausreichende Kühlung erreichen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Übertaktete r9 290 300W + Übertakteter i7 5960X 160W = 460W

Das sind 230W pro 360er also noch völlig im Rahmen Top Temps werden es keine aber immer noch gut


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

160W? [emoji14]
Mach das mal 2 ^^


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh ich bin von der Stock TDP(140W) ausgegangen und hab nochmal 20 drauf aber du hast ja ein bisschen OC drauf 

Lesen hilft


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen 10Zoll Bilderrahmen der als Monitor anschließbar war (bzw ich hab den mein ich noch) aber wirklich gut hat das nie funktioniert...
> (grausige Treiber, null Support)
> 
> Jetzt hab ich einfach ein "normalen" zweiten daneben



ja aber ich will keinen so großen Monitor


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> ja aber ich will keinen so großen Monitor



Warum kaufst du dir nicht das? --> Asus MB169B+ 39,6 cm tragbarer USB Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Oder ein Billig Windows Tablet und mittels HWINFO die Daten remoten?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir nicht das? --> Asus MB169B+ 39,6 cm tragbarer USB Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> Oder ein Billig Windows Tablet und mittels HWINFO die Daten remoten?



Leider zuteuer  ich wollte sowas wie die Vision nur eben bisschen größer 
Und ich möchte mittels Aquacomputer die Werteanzeigen lassen, am Desktop eben


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So was?
7" (17,78 cm) Display-Set mit Touchscreen LS-7T, HDMI/DVI/VGA/CVBS - Pollin Electronic

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moritz, überleg dir ob du den Fullcover willst und die 290x mit einbinden 
Mit deinen angepleilten 4,7ghz wird der 5960X zur Stromschleuder  und mit 2x360mm is die Radifläche auch eher knapp


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde den 24/7 kaum auf dem Setting laufen lassen, allein schon wegen dem perversen Verbrauch. Aber zumindest 4,2 wären nett. 

Bin gespannt ob als Benchrun auch 5,0 thermisch drin sind, da halt mit allen Fans @max.


----------



## moreply (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde einfach mal ausprobieren wie hoch die Temps mit der GPU werden.Ich kann dir auch einen GPU only Block nur mal zu testen zu kommen lassen.


----------



## LStar (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie und Wo entsorgt ihr eure Kühlflüssigkeit (z.B. Double Protect Ultra - Blau)?


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normal solltest Du solche Flüssigkeiten Fachgerecht entsorgen.
Unser Müllentsorgungsunternehmen nimmt sowas entgegen


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zum "Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm" ? 

Wie gut ist die Firma ? Kenne die nur von Farb Zusätzen 
Ist der Schlauch gut Biegbar? 

Danke


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... mal ein kleiner Hinweis am Rande: bei den aktuellern Treibern von Nvidia haben Community-Mitglieder Probleme beim Boost festgestellt. In einem bestätigten Fall war die Ursache die Software der Lüftersteuerung ("Aquasuite").


----------



## DARPA (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zum "Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm" ?
> 
> Wie gut ist die Firma ? Kenne die nur von Farb Zusätzen
> Ist der Schlauch gut Biegbar?
> ...



Hab den im Einsatz. Er ist schon recht starr, da nur wenig (oder sogar gar keine?) Weichmacher drin sind. Also super enge Radien sind schwierig. Da kann er anfangen zu knicken.

Ich hatte aber keine Probleme ihn zu verlegen. 
Ist auch schön durchsichtig. Hat ein paar Längsstreifen, die sieht man aber bei befülltem Schlauch nicht mehr.


----------



## JakPol (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Hab den im Einsatz. Er ist schon recht starr, da nur wenig (oder sogar gar keine?) Weichmacher drin sind. Also super enge Radien sind schwierig. Da kann er anfangen zu knicken.
> 
> Ich hatte aber keine Probleme ihn zu verlegen.
> Ist auch schön durchsichtig. Hat ein paar Längsstreifen, die sieht man aber bei befülltem Schlauch nicht mehr.



Interessant! VIelleicht ist das noch ne Alternative für mich. Ich plane im Moment meinen nächsten größeren Mod, einen Einbau des PCs in ein Expedit und an die Wand. Ich würde mich über Feedback der versammelten WaKü - Prominenz frueen, ich hab nämlich noch ein paar offene Fragen. Herzlichen Dank


----------



## jamesblond23 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheinlich darf man ab jezzt nichts mehr updaten,  weder auquasuite noch graka Treiber.. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zinki (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich überlege zur Zeit eine WaKü anzuschaffen aber bin noch am Rechnen, ob es überhaupt "lohnt" zwecks Mangel an möglicher Radi Fläsche. 
Gekühlt werden muss eine GTX 980ti AMP! Extreme (300 Watt) und ein übertakteter i7 2600k (1.27V aber ka. wie viel der verbrät: 160-200 Watt?!). 
Ins Case (MoRa kommt leider nicht in Frage) passen nur 2x240 Radis: einmal 30mm Dicke im Deckel und ein dickerer - 45mm - in die Front. Das sind quasi 400 Watt nach eurer Faustregel. Könnte also etwas knapp werden, oder?
Würde es Sinn machen im Heck noch einen 120 einzubauen (evtl. Radi außerhalb des Gehäuses und Lüfter innerhalb) oder passt der Airflow im Gehäuse dann nicht mehr, da gar kein Lüfter ohne Radi ausgestattet ist. 

Ziel ist möglichst leise bei moderaten Temps: GPU unter 70° (bei Umgebung 30°) und unter 60° bei der CPU. Hauptsächlich ist mir die GPU einfach zu laut und zu warm -.- (dann nur GPU only mit 2x240?!).

Paar Einschätzungen/Meinungen wären ganz cool .

Danke


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Zinki: hast du für die Zotac AMP! schon nen Kühler? Ich denke, dass die beiden 240er nur ausreichen, wenn du beide von außen mit Frischluft versorgst und nicht unter 800U/min kommst.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zinki schrieb:


> Ziel ist möglichst leise bei moderaten Temps: GPU unter 70° (bei Umgebung 30°) und unter 60° bei der CPU.



Das wirst Du mit nem 120er und 2 240ern auf jeden Fall hinbekommen.

Klar ist mehr Radiatorfläche immer besser aber solange Du weder Temperaturrekorde brechen, noch ein absolutes Silentsystem haben willst, wirst Du das Ziel erreichen können.


----------



## zinki (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> @Zinki: hast du für die Zotac AMP! schon nen Kühler? Ich denke, dass die beiden 240er nur ausreichen, wenn du beide von außen mit Frischluft versorgst und nicht unter 800U/min kommst.



Nein. Ich bin eben noch in der Planungsphase. Viel kühlerauswahl gibt es ja nicht: alphacool mit seiner GPX GPU only Kühlung (Rest per passivblock) oder liquid extasy, wobei der wohl nicht mehr produziert.

GPU nur zu kühlen wird wohl eher nix, weil der le grand Macho es erschwert, dass der Radi im Deckel vernünftig Luft bekommt. Außer ich lasse ihn Einblasen, dann wird wahrscheinlich der Macho Recht warm -.-


----------



## moreply (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dann beides sonst werden du Temps zu hoch an der CPU.

Als kleine Orientierung ich hatte mal eine R9 290X@1,1GHz@56°C ca 300w und einen FX 8350@4,5Ghz@51°C ca 160w mit der Radi Fläche laufen@1000Rpm.Möglich ist es solange du keine 700Rpm unter Vollast willst 

Ab 31.03.17 soll es wohl wieder eine Fertigung geben ob du solange warten willst ist deine Endscheidung.

Ich würde mal bei EK anfragen oder Aquacomputer ob sie auch auf Auftragfertigen.


----------



## the_leon (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liquid Extasy macht bis März nichts mehr, da Marc schwer krank ist.
Aufträge werden zwar angenommen, aber die Bearbeitung kann halt länger dauern.

Danach will er wieder mehr machen, aber den Verkauf extern machen lassen, sodass er sich nur noch um die Produktion kümmern muss und hier die Qualität steigern kann.


----------



## zinki (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



moreply schrieb:


> Wenn dann beides sonst werden du Temps zu hoch an der CPU.
> 
> Als kleine Orientierung ich hatte mal eine R9 290X@1,1GHz@56°C ca 300w und einen FX 8350@4,5Ghz@51°C ca 160w mit der Radi Fläche laufen@1000Rpm.Möglich ist es solange du keine 700Rpm unter Vollast willst
> 
> ...



Meinst du mit 2x240 und 1x120? Hattest du dann noch "freie" Lüfter? Wie hast du sie angeordnet samt Lüfterrichtung .
Also ich dachte so an 800rpm (je nach Lüftergeräusch sind 1000rpm auch gut ). Ich mein 30 Grad is halt "extrem" Fall im Sommer.

Es hat noch Zeit, wie gesagt noch Planung. Bei eBay wird der von liquid auch angeboten. Der GPX ist halt "schöner" bei GraKa Tausch.


----------



## moreply (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte einmal 240er 45mm im Deckel ausblasend und am HDD Käfig einen 240er 45mm einziehend vom 200mm Front Lüfter.Der 240er im Deckel hatte noch einen 140er Lüfter hinten als Unterstützung.Die Radis Fans waren unter last immer auf 1000RPM.

Unter 1000 wirst wahrscheinlich nicht kommen es schon wenig Radi Fläche für die Hardware 

Ich würde immer auf einen echten Full-Cover setzten.Die Alphacool teile sind halt nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## zinki (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



moreply schrieb:


> Ich hatte einmal 240er 45mm im Deckel ausblasend und am HDD Käfig einen 240er 45mm einziehend vom 200mm Front Lüfter.Der 240er im Deckel hatte noch einen 140er Lüfter hinten als Unterstützung.Die Radis Fans waren unter last immer auf 1000RPM.
> 
> Unter 1000 wirst wahrscheinlich nicht kommen es schon wenig Radi Fläche für die Hardware
> 
> Ich würde immer auf einen echten Full-Cover setzten.Die Alphacool teile sind halt nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.



Also quasi Heck Einblasend, 2*120mm Lüfter dann Radi im Deckel und in der Front erst 200mm und dahinter der Radi oder doppelbestückung mit Lüfter nachm Radi nomma?

Welche Lüfter hast du verwendet?

Jo, fullcover sagt mir auch mehr zu. Das muss ich mir dann nomma durchn Kopf gehen lassen .


----------



## moreply (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der Radi in der Front hatte zwei 120mm im Push nach dem 200mm Lüfter.Und der 140mm hat eingeblasen genau 

Drauf hatte ich dir hier: BitFenix Spectre weiß 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich bin mittlerweile auf Eloop B12-2 gewechselt. Die Spectre sind bei 30mm noch nutztbar aber alles drüber ist gleich null Airflow.


----------



## ebastler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir nun einen Aquacomputer Kryografics 290X Nickel mit aktiver Backplate geholt


----------



## the_leon (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brav


----------



## brooker (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ebastler: ... gibt es einen bestimmten Grund warum du genau den Kühler genommen hast?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Papa hat sich was gegönnt, 10x EKWB fittinge da mir Schlauch Schellen auf den Sack ging 
Dazu drehbare Winkel von no-Name Hersteller 

Ich hab Extra EK gewählt da mir die Firma Rest sympathisch ist dazu immer eine gute Qualität hat. 

Aber bei den fittingen (haben pro Stück 1,50€ mehr gekostet als von anderen Herstellern) 
Zwar halten Sie sehr gut fest und das Material ist auch super, nur das gewinne bei jeder ist nicht entgratet. 
Als ich heut alle verbaut habe, habe ich meine ganze Hand beim festdrehen auf geschnitten. 
Meine Finger brennen wie Hund Blut floss auch. 

Bei den no-Name Winkel die Spott billig waren hatten das zB. Nicht. 
Wirklich schade, sowas finde ich nicht gut. Beim nächsten mal weiß ich: Handschuhe benutzen! 
Das bin ich von EK nicht gewohnt. 

Hab ich da nur drecks Dinger erwischt wo die Qualitätssicherung ordentlich Promille intus hatten?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> @ebastler: ... gibt es einen bestimmten Grund warum du genau den Kühler genommen hast?



Ich tippe mal wegen der Liebe zum Detail, die AC dort angesetzt hat.


----------



## ebastler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> @ebastler: ... gibt es einen bestimmten Grund warum du genau den Kühler genommen hast?


Hat den kühlsten Chip, die kühlsten VRMs, schaut am Besten aus und ich hab einen gefunden. 290(X) Kühler treibt man nicht mehr so leicht auf. Vor allem aber ist es einfach der Beste.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat wer eine gute Empfehlung für einen Wasser Temperatur Fühler ?


----------



## moreply (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ist relativ Hochwertig und genau mehr gibt es nichts zu sagen


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sind so die härtesten 11/8 er Schläuche,  am besten in schwarz oder Clear?


----------



## JakPol (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Was sind so die härtesten 11/8 er Schläuche,  am besten in schwarz oder Clear?


Tygon Norprene ist quasi Weichmacher frei und schwarz.


----------



## RenDhark (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, 

mal wieder eine kleine Frage 

Ich bin dabei meinen Mora 420 LT mit Lüftern zu bestücken. Habe die Noctua NF-P14s redux PWM drauf. Leider ist es einfach unmöglich die ganzen Kabel überhaupt unter die Blende zu bringen. Gibt es einen Trick oder wären Lüfter mit dünneren Kabeln besser? Falls ja, welche wären gut?

Viele Grüße und Danke


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zieh einfach den sleeve von den Kabeln ab


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
eine Frage bezüglich den Anschraubtüllen von Aquatuning, mir kommt das Gewinde einwenig lang vor für einen CPU-Kühler. Täusche ich mich da oder gehören die für einen speziellen Anwendungsfall?

13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle 45deg drehbar G1/4 | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria

im Vergleich dazu: 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle 45deg drehbar G1/4 - gerandelt - black matt | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## RenDhark (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, werde es mal probieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine Frage bezüglich den Anschraubtüllen von Aquatuning, mir kommt das Gewinde einwenig lang vor für einen CPU-Kühler. Täusche ich mich da oder gehören die für einen speziellen Anwendungsfall?
> 
> 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle 45deg drehbar G1/4 | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria
> ...



Grundsätzlich muß Kühler/Radi und Anschluß zueinander passen.

D.h. die Gewinde dürfen nicht zu lang sein, das kann negative Auswirkungen (Graka Kühler können sogar komplett abdichten)
zu kurz ist aber aufgrund der Festigkeit auch nicht so toll.

Relativ kurze wie im zweiten Link passen aber für fast alles...


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muß Kühler/Radi und Anschluß zueinander passen.
> 
> D.h. die Gewinde dürfen nicht zu lang sein, das kann negative Auswirkungen (Graka Kühler können sogar komplett abdichten)
> zu kurz ist aber aufgrund der Festigkeit auch nicht so toll.
> ...



Ja die anschlüsse werde ich für meinen Server hernehmen da ist es egal wie die aussehen weil man sie sowieso nicht mehr sieht und da waren die mit dem langen Gewinde die billigsten auf Aquatuning nur sehen die Gewinde da halt wirklich lang aus.  
Im Hauptrechner hab ich die Alphacool Eiszapfen drin, die passen natürlich von der Gewindelänge optimal.


----------



## JakPol (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine Frage bezüglich den Anschraubtüllen von Aquatuning, mir kommt das Gewinde einwenig lang vor für einen CPU-Kühler. Täusche ich mich da oder gehören die für einen speziellen Anwendungsfall?
> 
> 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle 45deg drehbar G1/4 | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria
> ...



Die Gewindelänge steht doch bei beiden Artikeln in den technischen Details: beide exakt 5mm, also identisch. Dass das auf FOtos vielleicht anders wirkt, kann hundert Gründe haben, es zählt nur der exakt angegebene Wert.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Die Gewindelänge steht doch bei beiden Artikeln in den technischen Details: beide exakt 5mm, also identisch. Dass das auf FOtos vielleicht anders wirkt, kann hundert Gründe haben, es zählt nur der exakt angegebene Wert.



Ah danke, hab darauf gar nicht geachtet


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin dauernd am Überlegen - VPP755 oder D5?
Irgendwie rät mir fast jeder von der VPP ab, aber die versprochene höhere Laufruhe wäre schon sehr spannend... :/

Wenn D5, welche nehme ich am Besten? Soll an ein Aquaero 6.

Kreislauf: 
Heatkiller Tube D5
EK Supremacy Evo
Aquacomputer Kryografics 290X
2* Hardwarelabs 360 GTS (slim)


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieder nur ein kurzes Kupferteil ...

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15585

Von EKWB kommen nun auch vorbefüllte Einzelkomponenten:

EK is announcing Modular Liquid Cooling - ekwb.com


----------



## Haarstrich (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn D5, welche nehme ich am Besten? Soll an ein Aquaero 6.



Wenn die PWM Version dann die von Aquacomputer. Ist die Einzige bei der eine Steuerung mit dem/der Aquero sicher ist.  Wenn die fünfstufige Regelung der "Standard"-D5 reicht ist es egal welches Label da drauf klebt. Es ist immer die gleiche Pumpe. Ist halt schwierig  eine Einbauposition zu finden bei der man den Regler an der Rückseite im laufenden Betrieb auch bedienen kann.


----------



## ebastler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn leiser? Ich stell die eh nur einmal ein und lass sie dann, ob die nun PWM oder sonst was hat


----------



## Haarstrich (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die AC und die neue EK D5 PWM gehen am AE 5/6. Wenn man den Stecker modifiziert, gehen *alle* D5 PWM Pumpen.
> Meine beiden Lowara D5 PWM hängen am AE 6 LT, und vorher am AE 5 LT,
> bei beiden funktioniert es mit der Modifikation.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Modifikation des Steckers ist mir bekannt. Eine solche Bastelei ist zwar relativ einfach aber aber nicht jedermanns Sache.
Der Vorteil der PWM-Regelung liegt in der Stufenlosigkeit. Ist halt schöner um  den Sweetspot der Pumpe zu finden als mit einer auf 5 Stufen begrenzten Regelung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Das mit der Modifikation des Steckers ist mir bekannt. Eine solche Bastelei ist zwar relativ einfach aber aber nicht jedermanns Sache.
> Der Vorteil der PWM-Regelung liegt in der Stufenlosigkeit. Ist halt schöner um  den Sweetspot der Pumpe zu finden als mit einer auf 5 Stufen begrenzten Regelung.



Eine Laing/Lowara D5 ohne PWM ist über den Ponti stufenlos regelbar.


----------



## Haarstrich (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Eine Laing/Lowara D5 ohne PWM ist über den Ponti stufenlos regelbar.



Danke für die Info.


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die D5 alle weitestgehend identisch sind, schwanke ich dann nun zwischen einer EK D5 PWM G2 und einer VPP755.

Beide in etwa gleich teuer, beide PWM, beide grob vergleichbar von der Leistung her. VPP hat etwas mehr Power.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die VPP755 ist keine D5, sondern eine technisch vollkommen andere Pumpe die bloß in den äußeren Abmessungen an die D5 angelehnt wurde, damit sie (oft mehr schlecht als recht) in D5-Deckel oder D5-AB-Kombis passt. 
Alle anderen Wakü-Pumpen in der Bauform der originalen D5 sind hingegen tatsächlich gelabelte D5 oder auf elektrischer Seite modifizierte D5 Derivate. 
Die VPP755 bietet in der derzeitigen Version btw keine stufenlose PWM-Steuerung. Die PWM-Steuerung der VPP755 ist in der aktuellen Form eher ein Witz. Das Problem soll angeblich in der nächsten Version behoben werden. 
Außerdem besitzt sie nicht die bewährte D5 Mechanik und der Rotor lässt sich nicht vernünftig demontieren.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey Leute 

so bin ich mit dem Heatmaster 1 sehr zu Frieden, sie steuert bei mir die Pumpe und 9 Lüfter für meinem Mora2Pro. die Lüfter laufen auf 3Kanal 3x1 Kanal 
die Alphacool Heatmaster Software ist ziemlich in Ordnung, nur was mich stört ist das fehlen der wechsel von Profilen. 

gibt es vielleicht eine alternative von Hardware bzw. Software dass ich den Mora bei Desktop betrieb auf 300rpm lasse und bei "OC mode" auf 700rpm mit sehr wenigen Klicks? 
bei dem Heamaster muss ich jeden von 3 Kanal anwählen und jeden einzelnen konfigurieren. 

einen Temp. Sensor habe ich momentan nicht,will ich aber unbedingt nachrüsten,kann ich die temp. mit der Lüfter Steuerung koppeln ?

Danke


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die VPP755 ist keine D5, sondern eine technisch vollkommen andere Pumpe die bloß in den äußeren Abmessungen an die D5 angelehnt wurde, damit sie (oft mehr schlecht als recht) in D5-Deckel oder D5-AB-Kombis passt.
> Alle anderen Wakü-Pumpen in der Bauform der originalen D5 sind hingegen tatsächlich gelabelte D5 oder auf elektrischer Seite modifizierte D5 Derivate.
> Die VPP755 bietet in der derzeitigen Version btw keine stufenlose PWM-Steuerung. Die PWM-Steuerung der VPP755 ist aktuellen Form eher ein Witz. Das Problem soll angeblich in der nächsten Version behoben werden.
> Außerdem besitzt sie nicht nicht die bewährte D5 Mechanik und der Rotor lässt sich nicht vernünftig demontieren.


Also würdest du mir abraten? Alle die ich finde loben die VPP in den Himmel, oder verteufeln sie. Sowohl die, die schonmal eine hatten, als auch die, die noch nie eine hatten...

Ich weiß, dass die eine Neuentwicklung ist, deshalb ist sie ja auch ein Konkurrent zur EK die ich als Vertreter der echten D5 ausgesucht hab (billig, gut verfügbar, PWM). Potentiell sehr leise und stärker (VPP775) vs extrem erprobt und zuverlässig (D5) - das ist grad meine Entscheidung!


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einer normalen D5 (ohne PWM aber mit Poti) ist man derzeit imho am besten  bedient, wenn man eine Pumpe sucht, die eher auf Kreisläufe mit relativ wenig  Strömungswiderstand ausgelegt ist. Mit ordentlichen Deckeln oder  Pumpe-AB-Kombis läuft sie gedrosselt recht leise. Um eine effektive  Entkopplung kommt man meiner Erfahrung nach aber nicht ganz herum.  Diesbezüglich ist die Magicool DCP450 mEn ungeschlagen. Bei viel Strömungswiderstand würde ich eher eine DDC nehmen. Die AT/ALC DDC310 als ab Werk gedrosselte DDC-1T finde ich z. B. ganz brauchbar. Man muss mit dem Metallgehäuse wegen der Kurzschlussgefahr ein wenig aufpassen, aber ansonsten ist die gut. Alternativ ist ne normale DDC-1T und ein StepDown-Wandler zum drosseln ne gute und günstige Kombi. Bei jeder DDC muss man aber auf einen guten Deckel achten. Diesbezüglich gibt´s bei den D5 und D5-fakes weniger Nieten als bei den DDC-Deckeln.

Die VPP755 würde ich mir in der aktuellen Version jedenfalls nicht an den Hals  reißen. Das Teil ist imho noch nicht fertig entwickelt. Ob die neue  Version besser wird muss sich zeigen. Über die Haltbarkeit kann man noch  nichts sagen. Die Art der bislang bekannten Ausfälle stimmt mich da aber nicht sehr zuversichtlich (nicht mal unbedingt wegen der etwas simpleren Mechanik, sondern eher wegen der Elektronik).


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Plan war ein Heatkiller Tube AGB mit D5 Top, gummigelagert im Gehäuse montiert.

Der Kreislauf ist nicht so schlimm:
-EK Supremacy Evo
-Aquacomputer Kryographics 290X
-2 Hardwarelabs GTS 360

Also eher wenig Strömungswiderstand.

Was spricht gegen eine D5 mit PWM? Sind die lauter? Ich würde am Liebsten alles in der Aquaero einstellen und keine Potis oder sonstiges im Case verstellen müssen


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Also würdest du mir abraten? Alle die ich finde loben die VPP in den Himmel, oder verteufeln sie. Sowohl die, die schonmal eine hatten, als auch die, die noch nie eine hatten...
> 
> Ich weiß, dass die eine Neuentwicklung ist, deshalb ist sie ja auch ein Konkurrent zur EK die ich als Vertreter der echten D5 ausgesucht hab (billig, gut verfügbar, PWM). Potentiell sehr leise und stärker (VPP775) vs extrem erprobt und zuverlässig (D5) - das ist grad meine Entscheidung!


Wenn PWM die von Aquacomputer, die sind auf jedenfall mit dem Aquero kompatibel.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Aqua Computer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal 41105

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, du hast genau zeitgleich mit mir kommentiert.

Eben dachte ich noch alle D5 seien großteils identisch, jetzt sind die EK und die AC PWM Pumpen doch wieder anders? Was genau ist da der Unterschied? 

Und sind die PWM D5 lauter als die normalen? Ich hätte an sich gern PWM, weil ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust habe, irgendwas im Inneren des Cases einzustellen, egal, ob ich das einmal am Tag oder einmal im Jahr umstellen muss. Am Liebsten alles über die Aquaero. Mehr Lautstärke nehme ich damit aber nicht in Kauf


----------



## leon676 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe im Dezember meine defekte Vpp 655 (also eine d5) gegen die neue VPP755 getauscht. Ich sag mal soviel, seit gestern ist wieder ne D5 PWM im Rechner, weil meine VPP755 einfach unerträglich Krach gemacht hat, folglich ging diese dann wieder zurück an Amazon.
Ich würde aktuell nicht zur VPP755 greifen, da sie im Moment noch zu viele Kinderkrankheiten hat, seien es jetzt die vielen Probleme oder die fehlende echte PWM Steuerung.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (14. Januar 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Eine Laing/Lowara D5 ohne PWM ist über den Ponti stufenlos regelbar.


Das wäre mir neu. Eine normale D5 hat ein Poti mit 5 Stufen, sprich nicht stufenlos.



> Und sind die PWM D5 lauter als die normalen?
> ...
> Am Liebsten alles über die Aquaero. Mehr Lautstärke nehme ich damit aber nicht in Kauf


Die D5-Varianten sind mechanisch alle gleich aufgebaut. D.h. die Lautstärke ist nur abhängig von der Drehzahl der Pumpe, die man bei der PWM-Versionen deiner einstellen kann.

Und wenn ein Aquaero genutzt wird, würde ich kein Risiko eingehen und einfach die Aquacomputer PWM-D5 nehmen. Die funktioniert sicher damit.


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder du nimmst die mit Aquabus, die ist aber eher für Leute die damit rum probieren.

Beim Watercool Heattube wäre die DDC Version auch eine Option, da verschwindet die Pumpe ganz im AGB

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst die mit Aquabus, die ist aber eher für Leute die damit rum probieren.


Ist ein Option, wenn man keinen Aquaero besitzt. Ansonsten kann er das gleiche bzw. besser.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> *Das wäre mir neu. Eine normale D5 hat ein Poti mit 5 Stufen, sprich nicht stufenlos.*
> 
> 
> Die D5-Varianten sind mechanisch alle gleich aufgebaut. D.h. die Lautstärke ist nur abhängig von der Drehzahl der Pumpe, die man bei der PWM-Versionen deiner einstellen kann.
> ...



- http://www.alphacool.com/download/Alphacoolpumps_manual.pdf

- [User-Review] Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition Pumpe im Cartago´s Review

Da ich sie selber einsetze kann ich das bestätigen.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> hey Leute
> 
> so bin ich mit dem Heatmaster 1 sehr zu Frieden, sie steuert bei mir die Pumpe und 9 Lüfter für meinem Mora2Pro. die Lüfter laufen auf 3Kanal 3x1 Kanal
> die Alphacool Heatmaster Software ist ziemlich in Ordnung, nur was mich stört ist das fehlen der wechsel von Profilen.
> ...



P U S H


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein MoRa 2 Pro lasse ich über meine Aquastream Ultimate regeln. 
Diese steuert über Wassertemperatur, dabei ist das System bei unter 28°C im Passiv Betrieb. 
Ein Wassertemperatur Sensor und ein Durchfluss Sensor mit Temperatur ist dabei im Kreislauf. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu. Eine normale D5 hat ein Poti mit 5 Stufen, sprich nicht stufenlos.


Das Poti und die Drehzahleinstellung ist stufenlos - die aufgedruckten Skalenstufen dienen nur zur Orientierung . Wenn du den Pfeil auf z. B. zwischen Stufe 2 und 3 drehst, stellt sich auch einer Drehzahl zwischen diesen beiden Stufen ein. Für die Stufen werden lediglich explizite Kennlinien angegeben - sonst müsste man ein kontinuierliches Kennlinienfeld angeben mit dem Viele (leider auch in der Ursprungsbranche der D5) nichts anzufangen wissen. Gut, mit expliziten Kennlinien können zumindest im Wakü-Bereich auch viele User nichts anfangen aber es ist trotzdem für viele verständlicher die sich damit mal beschäftigen wollen. Ändert aber alles nichts daran dass die Pumpe trotz der aufgedruckten Skala natürlich stufenlos einstellbar ist. 

*^Edit:* Too late... 
Hab die normale D5 btw auch und kann die stufenlose Einstellbarkeit ebenfalls aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. 

Da man eine Wakü-Pumpe grundsätzlich nicht regeln muss (und auch nicht sollte), sondern nach dem Entlüften einmalig auf eine feste Drehzahl einstellt, mit der sie a) leise genug ist und b) noch den gewünschten Volumenstrom bringt, ist PWM imho ziemlich überflüssig und durch die unterschiedliche Umsetzung bzw. Interpretation der PWM-Specs von intel durch die Hersteller von PWM-Komponenten, gibt es damit einfach zu oft Probleme. Natürlich kann man das Signal auch bei nicht kompatiblen PWM-D5 durch etwas rumgelöte Aquaero-kompatibel machen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist das aus obigem Grund alles ziemlich unsinnig.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Poti und die Drehzahleinstellung ist stufenlos - die aufgedruckten Skalenstufen dienen nur zur Orientierung .


Wusste ich nicht, aber interessant zu wissen. Macht in meinen Augen die normale D5 nochmal interessanter, wenn man das ganze Drehzahlband manuell einstellen kann und nicht nur (wie fälschlicherweise von mir angenommen) 5 Stufen.

Zum Glück bin ich mit meiner PWM-DDC vollstens zufrieden


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Probleme haben die D5 PWM denn? Genau so eine wollte ich ja ^^


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (14. Januar 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sie lassen sich nicht (richtig) an einem Aquaero- oder Mainboard-PWM-Anschluss regeln. Davon ausgenommen sind die PWM-D5 von Aquacomputer.


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch die Version von Aquacomputer nicht? Ich hätte mir jetzt erwartet, dass deren hauseigene D5 PWM mit der Aquaero klarkommt...


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, die Version von Aquacomputer funktioniert, da sie elektrisch etwas angepasst worden ist.


----------



## chischko (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Auch die Version von Aquacomputer nicht? Ich hätte mir jetzt erwartet, dass deren hauseigene D5 PWM mit der Aquaero klarkommt...



Hä? Hat er doch geschrieben.... die sind davon ausgenommen, sprich: Sie haben keine Probleme


----------



## ebastler (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, ich bin anscheinend blind, tut mir Leid. Dann wird es wohl die AC D5 PWM werden


----------



## leon676 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine VPP655 funktioniert auch gut, ich hatte nur beim befüllen Probleme, da man erst einmal in die aquasuite kommen muss damit man die Pumpe hochregeln kann. 
Ansonsten funktioniert das einstellen jetzt super, aber wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will kann man auch die von AC nehmen.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



leon676 schrieb:


> Also meine VPP655 funktioniert auch gut, ich hatte nur beim befüllen Probleme, da man erst einmal in die aquasuite kommen muss damit man die Pumpe hochregeln kann.


Wahrscheinlich hätte es auch gereicht, den PWM-Anschluss nicht gleich mit anzuschließen. Dann sollte sie auch auf 100% laufen.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das reicht nicht.

Ne D5 läuft immer nur mit ~30% wenn sie kein PWM Signal bekommt


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich seh schon, von der Funktionsweise einer DDC (PWM) kann man nicht unbedingt auf eine D5 (PWM) schließen (obwohl beide von Laing/Lowara/Xylem/... stammen)


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An der Funktionsweise der Pumpen ändert sich doch nichts, lediglich die Elektronik ist halt bisschen unterschiedlich und PWM ist halt leider ein Thema bei dem mit der Zeit viel Wildwuchs entstanden ist. Es scheint ja auch allgemein nicht so zu sein, dass da in den Entwicklungsabteilungen überall die totalen Elektronik-Profis am Werk sind - außer vllt. bei Aquacomputer, aber die waren dann vllt. schon wieder schlauer als der Sprzifikations-Harausgeber (intel) das erwartet. Auch von einem Pumpenhersteller wie Lowara/Laing kann man nicht erwarten, dass er die Auslegung von Standards aus dem PC-Bereich perfekt beherrscht und wer weiß wer da letztlich die Vorgaben macht. Von sich aus würde Lowara wohl kaum PWM-Pumpen herstellen - für was auch? Meiner Ansicht nach hat das auch viel mit der imho nicht sonderlichen guten Dokumentation seitens intel zu tun, so dass es für fremde Branchen wie die Wakü-Branche relativ schwer ist da einzusteigen und sich in allen Belangen an den Standard, in der von intel angedachten Auslegung, zu halten. Allerdings fällt das damit wohl nicht nur Wakü-Herstellern schwer...


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir extra die Poti Version der D5 geholt, da ich es fürs Befüllen hilfreicher finde, flexibel zu sein. Man kann langsam starten und wenn das System voll ist, schrittweise hoch regeln zum endgültigen Entlüften. 
Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich die Pumpe bei mir im Case so verbauen konnte, dass man super easy an die Verstellung kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dynamische Regelung der Pumpe macht eh quasi nie Sinn. Im Grunde stellt man(ich) ein mal so weit hoch wie die Lautstärke noch in Ordnung ist und lässt sie dort.


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dynamische Regelung der Pumpe macht eh quasi nie  Sinn. Im Grunde stellt man(ich) ein mal so weit hoch wie die Lautstärke  noch in Ordnung ist und lässt sie dort.


Hm naja, genau das einzige Szenario, welches mir als Vorteil kommt wurde genau hier beschrieben. 



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab mir extra die Poti Version der D5 geholt, da ich es fürs Befüllen hilfreicher finde, flexibel zu sein. Man kann langsam starten und wenn das System voll ist, schrittweise hoch regeln zum endgültigen Entlüften.
> Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich die Pumpe bei mir im Case so verbauen konnte, dass man super easy an die Verstellung kommt.



Die Pumpe per Software (statisch) zu regeln beim eingebauten Zustand hat schon Sinn, gerade bei der Fehlersuche bzw. nach Komponententausch o.Ä. Ich hab meinen CPU Kühler ausgetauscht und konnte die Pumpleistung um 5% oder so runter schrauben bei gleichem Durchfluss. Da war ich froh einfach schrittweise runter gehen zu können... das letzte Anwendungsszenario wo ich froh war darum ist aber sicher 6 Monate her (vermutete mal ein Leck, war aber nur Luft) und hier habe ich einfach mal an allen Reglern gespielt und nur kurz Maximalen Druck geben zu können kann bequem sein, aber schon wirklich nen Ausnahmeszenario, ansonsten gehe ich komplett mit dem Statement von Oistyle einher.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Andererseits kannst du das mit der Poti-Version auch ohne Software und musst dazu sogar weder den Rechner noch das Aquaero in Betrieb nehmen.Gerade beim Befüllen oder bei einer externen Wakü kann das sehr praktisch sein. Liquid-Chillings Einwand, dass man u. U. nicht immer gut an das Poti heran kommt, muss ich aber gelten lassen - in dem Fall ist PWM ganz praktisch.  Trotzdem muss man dann halt wenigstens das AE in Betrieb nehmen, um die Drehzahl einstellen will oder beim befüllen ein wenig mit der Drehzahl spielen will. Ein ausreichend dimensionierter StepDown-Wandler an einer normalen D5 tut´s da aber auch, wenn man an das Poti nicht ran kommt. Beim Komponententausch im eingebauten Zustand gilt dasselbe. 

Im Betrieb muss man die Drehzahl in der Tat nicht ändern - deshalb finde ich es schon fraglich, ob der finanzielle Mehraufwand und die potentiellen Schwierigkeiten mit PWM wirklich eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung wert sind. Es mag sein, dass es Spezialfälle gibt in denen eine PWM-Version die bessere Wahl ist aber verallgemeinern kann man das wirklich nicht - schon gar nicht solange im PWM-Bereich so viele Wildwuchs vorhanden ist. Vielleicht bessert sich das ja mit der Zeit ja wirklich (siehe die neue D5-Version von EKWB), aber aktuell finde ich das was die Anbieter da allgemein bezüglich PWM-Steuerung abliefern recht unbefriedigend.


----------



## JakPol (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was passiert eigtl, wenn man eine D5 ohne PWM mit geringerer Spannung versorgt? Müsste die dann nicht auch runterregeln? Oder geht die dann einfach irgendwann aus? Im prinzip ist das doch das, was der Drehregeler auch tut, oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Poti, also der Drehregler, nimmt meines Wissens bei der D5 direkt Einfluss auf die Frequenz des Drehfeldes, über den Motortreiber, während die Spannung bei 12V bleibt - also eine Frequenzvorgabe trotz voller Spannung. Es handelt sich ja um einen elektronisch kommutierten Synchronmotor. Der Rotor läuft synchron mit dem Drehfeld. Ändert man dessen Frequenz entweder über eine geringere Versorgungsspannung oder indem man sie direkt über den Motortreiber senkt, läuft er langsamer.

*Edit:*
@Liquid-Chilling: Die D5 ist aber nach wie vor nicht primär eine Wakü-Pumpe und die PWM-Versionen wurden sicherlich von einem oder mehreren Wakü-Anbietern in Auftrag gegeben. Im eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet der D5 spielt zumindest der PWM-Standard aus dem PC-Bereich keine Rolle. Kurzum - man kann davon ausgehen, dass sich in der Wakü-Branche nicht unbedingt viele Elektronik Profis tummeln und so etwas wie der Bau von Pumpen geht über die Fähigkeiten und Herstellungskapazitäten der meisten Anbieter hinaus . Wenn du nun als Pumpenhersteller von so einem Laden einen Auftrag bekommst, eine Pumpe mit PWM-Ansteuerung herzustellen, musst du dir das know how entweder selbst aneignen (was schwer sein kann, wenn es nicht das eigne Geschäftsfeld betrifft) oder du bekommt mehr oder weniger brauchbare Vorgaben zur Umsetzung. 
Dass man bei Xylem bestrebt ist vernünftige Pumpen abzuliefern ist unbestritten, aber falls vom Auftraggeber eben falsche oder wenig hilfreiche Infos kommen, kann´s sicher auch da mal daneben gehen. Die Spezifikationen seitens intel sind wie gesagt auch nicht so klar wie man sich das vllt. wünschen würde.


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Man kann die Non-PWM Pumpen D5/DDC auch über die Spannung regeln.
> Mit einem AE + Adapter oder wie VJoe gepostet, mit einem StepDown-Wandler.



Interessant, da hab ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht.
Das heisst, man könnte auch die Kabel der Spannungsversorgung auspinnen und zusammen mit dem Drehzahlsignal auf den 3 Pin Molex legen und dann ans AE anschliessen? Somit hätte man die Option, sowohl über Poti als auch über Aquasuite zu steuern (natürlich dabei Poti auf Stufe 5 stellen für volle Range )? Das wäre ja best of both worlds.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein AE5 bringt nicht genug Power für eine D5 und ein AE6 sollte man dann zumindest kühlen (die nötige Leistung bringt es). Das poweradjust oder ein TBan BigNG (beide gekühlt) waren früher die üblichen Regler für D5 Pumpen als es noch keine PWM-Versionen gab. Oder eben ein günstiger StepDown-Wandler der genügend Leistung bringt (dann aber ohne Softwareanbindung).


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, ja stimmt. Lüfterausgang bringt nur 1,65A und die D5 nimmt 23W auf. Würde ja immerhin bis ~86% reichen. Aber ich schätze mal, der Anlaufstrom ist das Übel?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein AE5 bringt nicht genug Power für eine D5 und ein AE6 sollte man dann zumindest kühlen (die nötige Leistung bringt es).


Den AE6 kann man kühlen, brauchen tut er es aber nicht unbedingt, wenn man dem Video von Aquacomputer traut 
Luftersteuerung Aquaero 6 in der Praxisvorfuhrung


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DARPA: Jep - ist einfach etwas zu viel des Guten. Eine d5 packt das Teil einfach nicht zuverlässig und der Not-Boost bei Übertemperatur hilft auch wenn eine Pumpe dran hängt. Mit Wasserkühler geht´s zwar auch knapp mit dem AE5, aber das ist dann schon ein bisschen übertrieben und immer noch mal Limit. 

@Sgt.Speirs: Dank 30W Ausgangsleistung ist es freilich keine Pflicht beim AE6, aber ziemlich warm wird es mit einer D5 schon auch. Oft ist ein AE ja auch nicht unbedingt an einer Stelle montiert, wo es die Wärme gut los wird. Von daher halte ich zumindest den Passiv-Kühlkörper schon für sinnvoll, wenn man eine D5 dran betreiben will - zudem schaut es damit imho viel besser aus .


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (15. Januar 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Eines leuchtet mir trotzdem nicht ein, warum funzt das PWM bei allen DDC-Pumpen problemlos,
> aber bei der D5 nicht, ist ja immerhin der gleiche Hersteller.


Aktuell gibt es aber auch bei der DDC Probleme mit dem PWM. Bei HWLuxx hatten ein paar Probleme mit der DDC-1T PWM von Aquatuning.

Edit:
Hier noch der Link: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM läßt sich nicht regeln


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DDC ist ne waschechte Wakü-Pumpe und war nie für was anderes gedacht . 

Aber das was die PWM Thematik angeht - auch bei der PWM DDC gibt´s ab und zu Probleme.
^ *Edit:* Too late


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DDC fand sich unter anderem in Apples PowrMacs. Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass da auch die Urentwicklung her kam.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Ursprung der DDC war afair der Einsatz in wassergekühlten Servern/Workstations von Delphi (daher auch die Aufschrift "Delphi", welche die DDC Originaldeckel sehr lange, wenn nicht sogar bis heute ziert). Auf deren Betreiben kam die Entwicklung bei Laing in Gang (damals war Laing noch eigenständig). Aber der Einsatz im Apple Power-Mac kam kurz danach. Dort sogar teilweise im Doppelpack - allerdings ne modifzierte Version mit Ausdehnungsmembran an der Pumpe, da der Kreislauf keinen AB hatte und mit einer ziemlich zähen Suppe befüllt war. Eine dieser Power Mac DDCs hab ich hier liegen. Da sieht man auch an der Platine, dass die Pumpe schon einiges an Entwicklungszeit hinter sich hat. Damals hat man die Platinen noch mit geschwungenen Leiterbahnen konstruiert.


----------



## TheAbyss (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche mal schnell ne Entscheidungshilfe: Ich habe beides hier liegen: D5 und DDC310 von Alphacool. Ich habe nur begrenzt Platz im Case (Enthoo Luxe) und frage mich obs wirklich das D5 Monster sein muss... Geplanter Loop: 1x GPU, 1x CPU, 420 ST30 sowie 240 ST30 von Alphacool mit 16/13 Hardtubes. Steuerungsmöglichkeiten AE5 und PA3 Ultra


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DDC310 sollte dafür locker ausreichend sein. Gerade wenn es eher um den Platzbedarf geht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jupp DDC 310 mit Aquero und dazu noch ein Messingdeckel und du wirst glücklich.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, ich habe mal ne Frage..

Da ich meine wakü und deren wiederaufbau lange vor mir her schiebe, habe ich mich beschlossen von Hardline Tubing zu normalen 16/10 Schläuchen zurück zu gehen (EK ZMT).
Nur kenne ich mich mit Anschlüssen dafür rein gar nicht mehr aus. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Tüllen aus? Halten die ohne Kabelbinder o.ä. ?
Und ansonsten, gibt es gute mattschwarze Anschraubtüllen die frei von Logos sind?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## moreply (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich halte von Tüllen nichts finde das zu unsicher, selbst mit Kabelbinder ist mir das zu Gefährlich runterrutschen dürften die zwar nicht aber man muss es ja nicht drauf anlegen 

Die Eiszapfen von Alphacool sind Top und haben auch nur ein kleines Logo drauf:

Alphacool Eiszapfen 16/10mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - Deep Black | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## chischko (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Tüllen aus? Halten die ohne Kabelbinder o.ä. ?
> Und ansonsten, gibt es gute mattschwarze Anschraubtüllen die frei von Logos sind?


Tüllen: Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtulle gerade - Matte Black | 16/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 
Ab 13:00: Wasserkuhlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lufterausfall - was sind die Folgen?


----------



## v3nom (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Da ich meine wakü und deren wiederaufbau lange vor mir her schiebe, habe ich mich beschlossen von Hardline Tubing zu normalen 16/10 Schläuchen zurück zu gehen (EK ZMT).
> Nur kenne ich mich mit Anschlüssen dafür rein gar nicht mehr aus.



Ich nutze mit dem EK ZMT Schlauch die EK Fittinge für 16/10er Schläuche und das hält bombenfest!


----------



## illousion (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



moreply schrieb:


> Ich halte von Tüllen nichts finde das zu unsicher, selbst mit Kabelbinder ist mir das zu Gefährlich runterrutschen dürften die zwar nicht aber man muss es ja nicht drauf anlegen
> 
> Die Eiszapfen von Alphacool sind Top und haben auch nur ein kleines Logo drauf:
> 
> Alphacool Eiszapfen 16/10mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - Deep Black | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Die hatte ich mir auch angesehen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch Alternativen.. 



chischko schrieb:


> Tüllen: Monsoon 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Anschraubtulle gerade - Matte Black | 16/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Ab 13:00: Wasserkuhlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lufterausfall - was sind die Folgen?



Mit Tüllen meine ich aber welche ohne anschrauben. Das Video kann ich mir in der Uni leider gerade nicht ansehen 



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich nutze mit dem EK ZMT Schlauch die EK Fittinge für 16/10er Schläuche und das hält bombenfest!



Die haben mir zu viel Logo.


----------



## chischko (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Mit Tüllen meine ich aber welche ohne anschrauben.



Hä??? Was meinst Du nun? Anschraubtüllen oder Tüllen? Die die ich Dir gepostet habe von Monsoon sind Anschraubtüllen wie sie dir auch von anderen empfohlen wurden. Anmsosnetn gibt es eben nur die Dinger wo man den Schlauch nur lose drüber stülpt ohne Überwurfmutter... Kann deinem Kommentar echt nicht folgen.


----------



## illousion (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir bei aquatuning mal perfect seal Tüllen bestellt. Die Kosten ja kaum was, Dann kann ich gucken ob ich die für sicher halte  

Weiß jemand wo man Ersatz o  Ringe kaufen kann bzw, was diese für Maße haben?



chischko schrieb:


> Hä??? Was meinst Du nun? Anschraubtüllen oder Tüllen? Die die ich Dir gepostet habe von Monsoon sind Anschraubtüllen wie sie dir auch von anderen empfohlen wurden. Anmsosnetn gibt es eben nur die Dinger wo man den Schlauch nur lose drüber stülpt ohne Überwurfmutter... Kann deinem Kommentar echt nicht folgen.



Ich rede von Tüllen, bzw barbs und nicht von compression fittings. Also ich hatte auch nach compression fittings gefragt, aber lieber Tüllen.
Du hast halt unter Tüllen einen Link von compression fittings gesetzt


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O-Ring 10 x 2mm (SLI-Nippel) | O-Ringe | Normteile | Zubehor | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
die werden als ersatzteil angegeben für die perfect seals


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich auch auf ZMT setzen möchte - was ist da das sinnvollste? Also, welcher Durchmesser des ZMTs? Sollte natürlich passende EK Fittinge geben ^^

Und sollte ich probieren alles ohne Winkel zu schaffen im PC wegen dem Durchfluss oder sind n paar Winkel da zu verschmerzen?
Konkret am AGB geht es bei mir fast nicht ohne.

Welchen Radius kriege ich mit ZMT hin?


----------



## illousion (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Da ich auch auf ZMT setzen möchte - was ist da das sinnvollste? Also, welcher Durchmesser des ZMTs? Sollte natürlich passende EK Fittinge geben ^^
> 
> Und sollte ich probieren alles ohne Winkel zu schaffen im PC wegen dem Durchfluss oder sind n paar Winkel da zu verschmerzen?
> Konkret am AGB geht es bei mir fast nicht ohne.
> ...



Also gerade bzgl radien würde ich 16/10 nehmen. Fittings wirst du dafür auch finden. 
Genauen radius kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich würde alleine aus optischen Gründen keine gewinkelten Anschlüsse nehmen wenn es vermeidbar ist. Allerdings wird ein Winkel dir nicht deinen Durchfluss zerstören


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab vor den AGB (Heatkiller Tube) mit den Anschlüssen zum Tray hin zu verbauen, da hab ich dann nicht wirklich viel Platz für die 90° Kurven. Alle anderen Anschlüsse kriege ich ohne hin.


----------



## the_leon (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10er ZMT


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man die tygon 12,7/9,5 Schlauch mit normalen 13/10 anschlüssen nutzen?


----------



## illousion (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kann man die tygon 12,7/9,5 Schlauch mit normalen 13/10 anschlüssen nutzen?



Das sollte kein Problem sein. Die komischen Maße kommen davon, dass die eigentlich in zoll angegeben werden, was hier meistens dann auf ganze milimeter gerundet wird soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok top. Was sollte man auch sonst für eine nehmen


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe mal ne Frage..
> 
> Da ich meine wakü und deren wiederaufbau lange vor mir her schiebe, habe ich mich beschlossen von Hardline Tubing zu normalen 16/10 Schläuchen zurück zu gehen (EK ZMT).
> Nur kenne ich mich mit Anschlüssen dafür rein gar nicht mehr aus.
> ...



Water Cooling Fittings and Clamps  - Shop Gunstige Water Cooling Fittings and Clamps  von Water Cooling Fittings and Clamps  China Lieferanten an FormulaMod Store auf Aliexpress.com

Oder du wartest bis irgendwann im ersten Quartal Caseking das komplette Barrow Produktsortiment anbieten wird.

Barrow Hersteller WaKü-Teile

Ich werde beim anstehenden Hardwarewechsel bei den Anschlüssen auch auf Barrow umsteigen.


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, noch eine Frage zum Thema ZMT. Wie hart sind die und wie gut "merken" die es sich wenn man sie in eine Richtung biegt?

Also, könnte ich mit ZMT die ich mit 3D gedruckten Winkeln ne Woche oder so in eine Form gezwängt halte einen "beinahe-hardtubing" Look erzielen? Bleiben die mir danach in der Form in die ich sie zwinge?


----------



## keks4 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne die schläuche je in der Hand gehalten zu haben: Nein geht nicht. Sobald das Wasser (und dadurch die Schläuche ) sich erwärmt wird jeder Schlauch Weich.
Und warum sollte man das machen, eine richtige Wasserkühlung hat Kurven


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Januar 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Umformen dauert länger. Mehrere Winkel sind kein Untergang, deine Pumpe stemmt das locker. 

Du kannst auch den PrimoChill LRT nehmen und Phobya Schlauchklemmleiste schwarz fur 16mm - 6-fach | Schlauchklemmleisten | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany nutzen, wenn du Kurven legen willst.

---

Und nimm gleich 16/10. 13/10 knickt sehr schnell.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre rein optisch gewesen 
Ich brauche max. 2 90° Winkel im System, den Rest lriege ich problemlos verlegt.

Hatte nur gehofft etwas den "hardtube look" zu kriegen ohne hardtubes biegen zu müssen (und mattschwarze hardtubes muss man auch erstmal finden). Dann bleibt es beim optisch klassischen softtubing^^


----------



## SpatteL (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Und nimm gleich 16/10. 13/10 knickt sehr schnell.


Selber schon mal 13/10er verbaut?
Klar, theoretisch stimmt das schon, praktisch hatte zumindest ich bisher keine Probleme damit.


----------



## v3nom (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ach, noch eine Frage zum Thema ZMT. Wie hart sind die und wie gut "merken" die es sich wenn man sie in eine Richtung biegt?
> 
> Also, könnte ich mit ZMT die ich mit 3D gedruckten Winkeln ne Woche oder so in eine Form gezwängt halte einen "beinahe-hardtubing" Look erzielen? Bleiben die mir danach in der Form in die ich sie zwinge?



Also ich finde die ZMT extrem steif. Hatte bisher noch keine anderen Schläuche, aber solche enge Radien wie man manchmal auf WaKü Bildern sieht ist nicht drin! Würde versuchen viel mit 45/90° Fittingen auszugleichen, da der Schlauch sonst zuviel Spannung aufbaut wenn er mit kleinen Radien verlegt wird.


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Bau heute mal meine zwei Radis ein und zeichne dann einen groben Schlauch-Plan, obwohl mir noch AGB und CPU Block fehlen. Ich hab schonmal was auf ein foto des leeren Cases skizziert, aber das ist irgendwie kacke. Winkel find ich extrem hässlich..^^


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Water Cooling Fittings and Clamps  - Shop Gunstige Water Cooling Fittings and Clamps  von Water Cooling Fittings and Clamps  China Lieferanten an FormulaMod Store auf Aliexpress.com
> 
> Oder du wartest bis irgendwann im ersten Quartal Caseking das komplette Barrow Produktsortiment anbieten wird.
> 
> ...



Moin, 

gibt es schon ne Liste was genau dabei sein wird? Es gibt von Barrow nen Fullcover Kühler für meine 390x Nitro.. dann würde ich mit der Bestellung noch warten in Asien...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Selber schon mal 13/10er verbaut?
> Klar, theoretisch stimmt das schon, praktisch hatte zumindest ich bisher keine Probleme damit.



Natürlich, über zwei Jahre selbst genutzt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es schon ne Liste was genau dabei sein wird? Es gibt von Barrow nen Fullcover Kühler für meine 390x Nitro.. dann würde ich mit der Bestellung noch warten in Asien...


Gucke mal bei Aliexpress unter byski oder so

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte nun mal meine Radiatoren (Hardwarelabs Black Ice Nemesis GTS360) probesitzen und durfte folgendes feststellen:
-Kurze beiliegende Schrauben sind zu lang um die Radiatoren beschädigungsfrei ans Case zu montieren
-Lange beiliegende Schrauben sind zu lang um die Lüfter damit direkt an die Radiatoren zu schrauben
-Lange beiliegende Schrauben sind zu kurz um Case -> Lüfter -> Radi zusammen zu verschrauben.

Was soll der Scheiß? -.-


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Gucke mal bei Aliexpress unter byski oder so
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Jo, gefunden hab ich den Waterblock, is nur die Frage ob Caseking den auch mit anbietet.. dann würde ich die Wartezeit auf die Post vermeiden und in DE bestellen.. allerdings fraglich ob dann meine alte KArte eh noch in der Form supported wird...


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich 3 Stück 3pin Lüfter die je 300mA max ziehen mit Y Kabeln an einen Ausgang des MoBos anschließen? Was sagt ihr?
Edit: Hatte noch einen freien Header, damit wären es nur mehr 2 Fans auf einem und einer am Anderen. 

Board ist ein X99 SOC Champion, man findet keinerlei Strom-Angabe für die Header im Manual.


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Kann ich 3 Stück 3pin Lüfter die je 300mA max ziehen mit Y Kabeln an einen Ausgang des MoBos anschließen? Was sagt ihr?
> Edit: Hatte noch einen freien Header, damit wären es nur mehr 2 Fans auf einem und einer am Anderen.
> 
> Board ist ein X99 SOC Champion, man findet keinerlei Strom-Angabe für die Header im Manual.


Jupp kein Problem.
Mainboard steht vielleicht die Watt Angabe. P=U*I = 12V*0,3A= 3,6 Watt.

Die Boards können meistens 10Watt ab.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Mainboard steht eben gar nichts, aber egal. Danke!
Hab es inzwischen einfach versucht und noch läuft alles ^^
Ist eh nicht lang, dann zieht ne Aquaero samt PWM Lüftern ein und ich bin das Problem los.


----------



## SpatteL (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Pelle:
Er hat aber 3 Lüfter, also 10,8W


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte noch einen zweiten Anschluss am Board frei, also nur 7,2W an einem 

Falls jemandem langweilig ist dürft ihr gern in meinen Thread in der Signatur gehen und mich dort etwas beraten betreffs Schlauchführung in meinem viel zu engen Case^^


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An dem Board sollten 1A/12W pro Anschluss gehen. 0.5A Anschlüsse sind eigentlich schon ausgestorben 
Um welche Lüfter gehts denn? 3.6W sind ja echt ordentlich


----------



## the_leon (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noctua Induatrials


----------



## ebastler (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, am Board hängen aktuell die gammligen default-Fans meines Anidees AI Crystal. Die machen Lärm wie sau, leuchten und machen dabei null Wind. Industrials kommen erst noch rein^^


----------



## KillercornyX (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute günstig ein gut erhaltenes Thermaltake X9 ergattert. Da hab ich erst mal wieder was zu basteln... ^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Nein, am Board hängen aktuell die gammligen default-Fans meines Anidees AI Crystal. Die machen Lärm wie sau, leuchten und machen dabei null Wind. Industrials kommen erst noch rein^^



Die Industrials wirst du nicht auf Volllast laufen lassen, insofern sind da 3 an einem Header auch unkritisch.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vorsicht: Bei Spannungsregelung ist gerade nicht Vollgas zu geben das was das Board/die Lüftersteuerung belastet.


----------



## ebastler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe eigentlich, dass das Board da Step-Down-Regler für die Spannungsregelung hat... 😅


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Bei Spannungsregelung ist gerade nicht Vollgas zu geben das was das Board/die Lüftersteuerung belastet.



Magst du das erläutern? Bezieht sich das nur auf PWM oder auch auf Spannungsregelung?


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur bei 3pin Spannungsregelung per Linearregler. Wenn ich später die Zeit finde schreib ich etwas mehr dszu, falls Olstyle das bis dahin noch nicht hat.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim einfachen System wird die Leistung, die nicht an den Lüftern umgesetzt wird, im Regler in Wärme umgewandelt.
d.h. umso weiter man herunter regelt, umso wärmer wird der Regler.

Die besseren Regler arbeiten etwas anders und werden nicht so warm.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja traumhaft..  d.h. je gößer das Delta zu 12V desto höher die Verlustleistung... das empfinde ich als ineffizient... Danke für die Erläuterung, dann sollte ich mir bei meinem PWM Header als keine Gedanken machen müssen.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist das Funktionsprinzip eines Linearreglers 

Selbiges findet man auch bei den in der Elektronik weit verbreiteten LM7812 und vergleichbaren Spannungsreglern oder bei fast allen nicht grad arg teuren Labornetzteilen. 

Erst die Aquaero 6 hat so weit ich weiß Step-Down-Regler an den Lüfterausgängen, die fast ganz ohne Verlustleistung 3 Pin Lüfter regeln können. 

Bei PWM hast du das Problem sowieso nicht (angenommen du regelst auch mit PWM und hast nicht n Board wie meine mit 4pin Headern die elektrisch aber 3pin sind).


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, mein AE 5 LT hat die Hauptlast auf dem PWM Header und die andere (PWM) Gruppe wird über ne Kurve am (echten) PWM Header des Mainboards gesteuert, also 12v Dauerspannung, einzig 2 eLoops 12-2 hängen an 3 Pin... sollte also unkritisch sein. Der einzige Nachteil ist, ich muss die Mainboard-Gruppe einmal etwas aufwändiger einregeln, aber da ich wenig wechselnde Lastszenarien habe, sollte es einmal eingestellt auf ne reine Überwachung der Anschlüsse hinauslaufen, die ich ja in der Aquasuite per Schnittstelle lesbar machen kann.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut EK Support ist die D5 PWM G2 mit Aquaero und allen getesteten MoBos bugfrei regelbar, dann werde ich zu so einer greifen. 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## illousion (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand erfahrungen mit EK ZMT in kombination mit Perfect Seal Tüllen?

Würde schon gerne Tüllen ohne zusätzliche Schlauchschellen o.Ä. benutzen..


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand erfahrungen mit EK ZMT in kombination mit Perfect Seal Tüllen?
> 
> Würde schon gerne Tüllen ohne zusätzliche Schlauchschellen o.Ä. benutzen..


Tüllen ohne zusätzliche Schelle oder Überwurfmutter ist einfach nur riskant und sinnlos.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IssaP (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der EK ZMT ist aber ziemlich fest, wenn man den einmal auf dem Anschluss oder der Tülle hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der da so schnell wieder von alleine runterkommt. Ich weiß aber leider nicht, welche Tüllen die perfekte Größe für den wären, da ich selbst Anschraubtüllen benutze


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenne es noch "von früher" den Schlauch lieber kleiner zu wählen und warm über die Tülle zu ziehen. Den Schlauch bekommt man dann nur noch abgeschnitten.


----------



## Nachty (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwende hier 11 mm Tülle mit Norprene Schlauch Innendurchmesser 9,6 mm hält Bombe, mit allen anderen PVC Schläuchen würde ich das aber nicht machen die werden an der Tülle wo das Wasser nicht hinkommt schnell hart und können undicht werden!


----------



## illousion (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe heute 10er und 13er Perfect seals von Aquatuning bekommen (die haben nur 1 Euro gekostet, wie soll ich da wiederstehen) Und habe bisher nur trockenversuche gemacht, aber ohne Hilfsmittel bekomme ich sie auf die 10er drauf und ab (letzteres macht mir ziemlich sorgen) und auf die 13er nicht drauf. :/
Finde den Look aber unglaublich gut, wäre ne gute Alternative für das nervenaufreibende Hardtubing..


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Das ist das Funktionsprinzip eines Linearreglers...


Schön zusammengefasst. Beim T-Balancer BigNG und beim Aquaduct XT Mark IV kann ich es selbst immer wieder beobachten: Desto langsamer die Lüfter desto heißer die Steuerung.

Auch ein Stepdown hat keine 100% Wirkungsgrad, da ist der Effekt aber nicht ganz so extrem.


> Bei PWM hast du das Problem sowieso nicht (angenommen du regelst auch mit PWM und hast nicht n Board wie meine mit 4pin Headern die elektrisch aber 3pin sind).


Lustigerweise haben Mobos(und erst recht Lüftersteuerungen) zu reinen 3-Pin Zeiten auch gerne mal per PWM geregelt. Header und Regelmethode sind also in keiner Richtung fest kombiniert.


----------



## illousion (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand einen 16/10 Schlauch empfehlen, der klar durchsichtig ist und in Verbindung mit Protect IP  nicht seine halben inhaltsstoffe an das Wasser abgibt? 
Der EK ZMT (und damit vermutlich auch der Norprene) lässt sich ohne all zu viel Kraft aufzuwenden wieder von der Perfect Seal Tüllen ziehen..
Auf 13er Seals bekommt man ihn im Leben nicht drauf.


----------



## bennySB (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du probleme hast ihn drüber zu kriegen, dann erwärme ihn einfach mitm Fön, Sinn sollte er drüber gehen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen 16/10 Schlauch empfehlen, der klar durchsichtig ist und in Verbindung mit Protect IP  nicht seine halben inhaltsstoffe an das Wasser abgibt?
> Der EK ZMT (und damit vermutlich auch der Norprene) lässt sich ohne all zu viel Kraft aufzuwenden wieder von der Perfect Seal Tüllen ziehen..
> Auf 13er Seals bekommt man ihn im Leben nicht drauf.




Der da passt perfekt ! 

Klick mich !!!


----------



## MfDoom (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat sich schon mal Jemand einen Temperatursensor zum einbauen in den Kreislauf selbst gebastelt und einen Tip dazu?
Normale Tempfühler zum aufkleben habe ich noch. Ich würde bei einem Fitting ein Loch bohren, den Tempfühler ins Wasser hängen und mit Klebstoff das Loch verschliessen. Funktioniert das oder ist so ein flacher Tempfühler nicht Wasserfest?


----------



## HighGrow22 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach einen fertigen von dem du weisst dass er funktioniert ?


----------



## MfDoom (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil sie mir zu teuer sind. Bin Schwabe und habe zu viele Hobbys

Habe das hier gefunden, abeer ohne Erklärung warum die Sensoren nicht geeignet sein sollen
Wo am besten Wassertemperatur messen ?


----------



## nikon87 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Weil sie mir zu teuer sind. Bin Schwabe und habe zu viele Hobbys
> 
> Habe das hier gefunden, abeer ohne Erklärung warum die Sensoren nicht geeignet sein sollen
> Wo am besten Wassertemperatur messen ?


Weil sie offenbar nicht wasserfest sind...steht doch in dem Thread...

Soweit ich mich erinnere waren bei den Sensoren des Aquaero aber keine "offenen" Stellen, sprich die sollten eigentlich schon wasserdicht sein. Auch wenn ich mir beispielsweise diesen Sensor anschaue sieht es erstmal so aus, als wäre da keine "Problemstelle". Ich denke daher mal, dass das gehen sollte. Aber frag doch einfach mal direkt bei Aquatuning nach.

Aber...wenn du dafür ein Fitting "zerstörst" und man dann noch den Sensor dazunimmt...kommst du dann preislich nicht fast auf das gleiche Niveau wie wenn du dir einen "fertigen" Tempsensor zum Einschrauben kaufst wo man dann aber sicher sein kann, dass er korrekt funktioniert?


----------



## IssaP (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst bei meisten fertigen Teilen die man kaufen kann ist der Sensor selbst nicht im Wasser. Beim Aquacomputer z.B. ist der nur mit dem Plastikring an das Metall geklemmt. Du kannst also einfach den Sensor nehmen, an eine dünne Stelle eines Fittings kleben und nach außen isolieren und hast fast das selbe Ergebnis.


----------



## illousion (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bennySB schrieb:


> Wenn du probleme hast ihn drüber zu kriegen, dann erwärme ihn einfach mitm Fön, Sinn sollte er drüber gehen.



Nein, über 13er perfect seals geht 16/10 nicht drüber.. Deren Außendurchmesser ist beinahe so groß wie der außendurchmesser des Schlauches 



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Der da passt perfekt !
> 
> Klick mich !!!



Ja, nur soweit ich weiß wird der trüb wenn ich glycolhaltige wasserzusätze verwende...


----------



## MfDoom (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nikon87: Die korrekte Temperatur ist für mich nicht so wichtig, es geht um die Anzeige eines Temperatur Deltas um schnell erkennen zu können ob alles in Ordnung ist. Ob das jetzt die korrekte Temperatur ist oder um fünf Grad danebenliegt ist da eigentlich nebensächlich, bis jetzt läuft die Anlage ohne Sensor hervorragend und ich verwende Afterburner zur Kontrolle. Ich möchte ienen Erfahrungswert für Desktopbetrieb und für Spielbetrieb erhalten.

Natürlich könnte ich einen kaufen, aber wo bleibt da der Spass? Fittings habe ich hier, ich zerstöre ja nicht sondern erzeuge einen Mehrwert weil das Fitting eine weitere Funktion erhält, die ursprüngliche bleibt erhalten. Sorry falls das zu nerdig ist  

Ich werde mir den Foliensensor mal genau ansehen, ob das verschweisst ist oder nur zusammengeklebt. Wahrscheinlich kann ich auch mit etwas Silikon eine Abdichtung hinbekommen und es wie geplant durchführen..


@IssaP: Aussen aufkleben habe ich schon versucht aber das Isolieren nach aussen ist problematisch.


----------



## IssaP (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach oft genug mit dem Klebeband umwickeln


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Lustigerweise haben Mobos(und erst recht Lüftersteuerungen) zu reinen 3-Pin Zeiten auch gerne mal per PWM geregelt. Header und Regelmethode sind also in keiner Richtung fest kombiniert.



3pin PWM und 4pin PWM ist aber anders. Ich wusste nicht, dass das mal so gehandhabt wurde, ist ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlicher Pfusch - aber was macht man nicht alles für die Gewinnmaximierung XD

Bei 4pin PWM gibt man ein PWM Signal und 12V vor und der Motor schaltet sich selbst passend zum PWM Signal an und aus - meist ist aber etwas kluge Elektronik drin, die sauber zu schalten versucht (denn hardswitching -> Klackern).

Bei 3pin PWM verlegt man das aufs Board und schaltet einfach die +12V des Lüfters an und aus. PWM Lüfter kommen damit teilweise gar nicht klar und spinnen total, einige nicht-PWM Lüfter ebenso. Zudem hat man damit eher Klackern, weil man den Motor teilweise zu ungünstigen Zeitpunkten an- oder ausschaltet. Dafür ist es fast perfekt verlustfrei (wie echtes PWM auch).

3pin Spannungsrampe mit Linearregler wird um so heißer je langsamer der Lüfter läuft, wie beobachtet. Bei 6V wird die Hälfte der Energie in Bewegung im Lüfter verwandelt, und die Hälfte in Hitze am Board. 

3pin mit stepdown ist nicht Verlustfrei (wobei ein guter Stepdown auch auf 80-90% hochkommt), aber weitestgehend unabhängig von der Ausgangsspannung. Der sollte immer gleich warm werden, egal, wie viel man zieht.

Aquaero 6 hat afaik an allen Lüfterports 4pin PWM oder alternativ 3pin mit Stepdown, das Aquaero 5 hatte afaik noch Linearregler.
Daher auch der riesige Unterschied des maximal regelbaren Lüfterstroms.


----------



## KillercornyX (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer von hier hatte nen Phobya Nova in einem X9 Gehäuse verbaut? 
Ich könnte nen gebrauchten mit 4x 180er Lüfter bekommen. Weiß nur noch nicht wie ich die regeln soll. 
Hab bisher pwm Lüfter im Einsatz mit dem phobya 8x pwm splitter. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war Trash123.
Kannst du mit einem Poweradjust oder Aquero gut regeln.


----------



## Rousi (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp oder Idee, wo man an Custom-Acryl-Platten rankommt?

Bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach sowas und würde so eine Platte mit den "Leitbahnen" als PSU Shroud oder Mittelplatte für die Leitung der Kühlflüssigkeit verwenden.

Hab leider keine Möglichkeit sowas selber herzustellen und wüsst auch direkt niemanden der sowas auf einer CNC Maschine machen könnte..


Als Beispiel nimm ich mal einfach den Artikel von der Mainpage und den Link zu dem Caseking System:
8Pack OrionX: Erlesene Extrem-PC-Kombo fur 30.000 Euro
8Pack OrionX, i7-6950X @ 4,4 GHz + i7-7700K @ 5,1 GHz Extreme OC Syst…


----------



## Haarstrich (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp oder Idee, wo man an Custom-Acryl-Platten rankommt?
> Bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach sowas und würde so eine Platte mit den "Leitbahnen" als PSU Shroud oder Mittelplatte für die Leitung der Kühlflüssigkeit verwenden.
> Hab leider keine Möglichkeit sowas selber herzustellen und wüsst auch direkt niemanden der sowas auf einer CNC Maschine machen könnte..



z.B. hier PLEXIGLAS(R) und MAKROLON(R), Plexiglasplatten, Plexiglasverarbeitung - Geissler Plexiglas
Gibt sicher noch andere Firmen die sowas machen, könnte mir aber vorstellen das ne Einzelanfertigung nicht gerade billig ist.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rousi:
Wende dich mal an den User "martma". Der kann dir da vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Trash123 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Killercorny: habe die vier Lüfter an einem poweradjust mittels Kabelpeitsche angeschlossen


----------



## PegasusSK (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen. 
Kann man eigentlich den Alphacool Eisbecher 250mm mit angesetzter D5 wirkungsvoll von der Gehäusewand entkoppeln? Oder hat dieser bereits genügend Masse das dies nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fällt? Oder taugt das alles nix und doch lieber Eisbecher und D5 mit Eisdecke einzeln.


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Ihre Bestellung
> Auftrags-Nr.: 5555
> Kunden-Nr.: -
> Auftragsdatum: 27.01.2017



Hab mir mal nen AGB gegönnt. Bei der Auftragsnummer kriege ich mit viel Glück ein Geschenk im Paket mit. Vielleicht legen sie mir ja nen Heatkiller IV Pro rein, wer weiß [emoji14]


Edit: Die Aquaero 6 LT ist ja immer noch nicht lieferbar... Wie lange soll das noch dauern. Ich hatte im Kopf, dass mir vor etwas mehr als einem Monat Anfang Januar als Liefertermin genannt worden sei -.-
Ich kann mit der 5er nichts anfangen weil ich mehr PWM brauche und hab keinen 5,25" Schacht für ne andere 6er.

Edit2: Die ist nur bei Aquacomputer selbst ausverkauft... Auch doof, wollte bei denen bestellen.


----------



## illousion (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine WaKü läuft wieder 

3h leak test sollte reichen oder? was dann nicht ausgetreten ist, tritt höchstens aus, wenn das ganze sich erwärmt oder?


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grad wenn sich das Wasser erwärmt können sich manche Probleme erst zeigen. Aber 3 Stunden sollten auch erst mal reichen, sofern du die Pumpe nicht auf niedrigster Stufe laufen hast lassen.
Durch Wärme kann sich natürlich Material ausdehnen und Lecks entstehen, daher teste ich im kalten Zustand immer bei voller Pumpenleistung und damit maximalem Druck.


----------



## illousion (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, der Rechner läuft derzeit idle ohne Lüfter am MoRa (:
Damit sollte es etwas warm werden, gedrosselt wird hier anfangs eh noch nichts, dann müsste ich mich ja um diesen komischen Stecker der DCP kümmern 

Kann mit jemand verraten wieso Speedfan denkt, dass meine CPU Temp 128 Grad sind und mein 3. Core -128 warm ist? 

Ich war kurzzeitig erschreckt


----------



## illousion (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, ich bin ratlos...

Abgesehen davon, dass ich die cpu Temp nicht auslesen kann, hat der Rechner gestern abend angefangen ein pfeifendes Geräusch zu verursachen (da mir die Pumpe schon einmal im Betrieb ausgefallen ist weiß ich, dass das eigentlich nur kochendes wasser bedeuten kann :/ ) allerdings läuft die Pumpe (wasserbewegung im AGB erkennbar) und kein Schlauch, kein Anschluss, nichts ist spürbar warm...

Leider will ich mich nicht die Zeit nehmen die Geräuschsquelle zu lokalisieren (nachher ist irgendwas geschmolzen), aber der Bildschirm hat geflackert und ist gestern auch schwarz geworden.
GPU temp war bei rund 30 Grad lt. speedfan, das sollte es nicht gewesen sein. 
Da der Rechner aber auch schon einmal 4h nonstop lief ohne Probleme zu machen weiß ich nicht was los ist, hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das Problem erkennen kann ohne den Computer wieder komplett auseinander zu nehmen?

Mein verdacht wäre ja, dass der direct mounted (geköpfte CPU) wasserkühler nicht gerade sitzt und deswegen kaum Oberfläche zum wärme ableiten hat. Aber kann man so einen Rechner 3h laufen lassen? speziell, wenn er heute schon nach 20min idle angefangen hat zu Pfeifen? :c


----------



## brooker (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@illousion: ... halte mal deine Hand an den AGB. Wenn das Wasser kochen sollte, ist die dort nicht lang. Pfeifendes Geräusch kann entstehen, wenn der AKB nicht richtig zu ist oder die Dichtung nicht dicht. Das sich erwärmende Wasser dehnt sich aus und drück dann Luft durch diese Lücke. Je nach Druck und Öffnung entsteht ein Geräusch.

Warum kannst Du keine Temp bei der CPU auslesen? Wie sieht die Spannung bei der CPU aus. Wenn die zu warm wäre, würde die Spannung gesenkt und wenns nicht reicht der Rechner runtergefahren werden.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kochendes Wasser halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Vor allem im Idle.
Bei mir lief mal die Pumpe gar nicht und ich habe dennoch ne viertel Stunde gezockt.
Habe es nur gemerkt, da es anfing zu ruckeln, da CPU und GPU sich herunter getaktet haben.
Kühler und Schläuche waren dabei spürbar warm.


----------



## JakPol (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Kochendes Wasser halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> Vor allem im Idle.
> Bei mir lief mal die Pumpe gar nicht und ich habe dennoch ne viertel Stunde gezockt.
> Habe es nur gemerkt, da es anfing zu ruckeln, da CPU und GPU sich herunter getaktet haben.
> Kühler und Schläuche waren dabei spürbar warm.


Kenn ich anders. Bei mir sprang auch die pumpe nicht an, was dazu führte, dass der PC sich nach circa 15 Minuten alleine ausschaltete. Kurz darauf fing auch bei mir das Wasser im CPU Kühler an zu kochen.

Davon abgesehen ist direct mount einfach grundsätzlich keine gute Idee. Ich würde die Fehler suche auch hier beginnen.


----------



## illousion (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> @illousion: ... halte mal deine Hand an den AGB. Wenn das Wasser kochen sollte, ist die dort nicht lang. Pfeifendes Geräusch kann entstehen, wenn der AKB nicht richtig zu ist oder die Dichtung nicht dicht. Das sich erwärmende Wasser dehnt sich aus und drück dann Luft durch diese Lücke. Je nach Druck und Öffnung entsteht ein Geräusch.
> 
> Warum kannst Du keine Temp bei der CPU auslesen? Wie sieht die Spannung bei der CPU aus. Wenn die zu warm wäre, würde die Spannung gesenkt und wenns nicht reicht der Rechner runtergefahren werden.





illousion schrieb:


> Kann mit jemand verraten wieso Speedfan denkt, dass meine CPU Temp 128 Grad sind und mein 3. Core -128 warm ist?



Direkt nach dem start schon werden mir äußerst unrealistische temperaturen angezeigt, kann jemand ersatz für speedfan empfehlen (falls es kein Fehler in der CPU selbst ist)?

Das pfeifen kam schon aus dem Gehäuse, Pumpe und MoRa stehen extern..



JakPol schrieb:


> Kenn ich anders. Bei mir sprang auch die pumpe nicht an, was dazu führte, dass der PC sich nach circa 15 Minuten alleine ausschaltete. Kurz darauf fing auch bei mir das Wasser im CPU Kühler an zu kochen.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist direct mount einfach grundsätzlich keine gute Idee. Ich würde die Fehler suche auch hier beginnen.



Was wasser kann nicht gekocht haben, weil die schläuche und kühler unter Körpertemperatur warm waren (beim anpacken).
vielleciht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, aber dieses Geräuscht macht mich schnell panisch.

ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob ich den Heatspreader noch finde  ansonsten könnte ich wenn ich ne freie Stunde habe den da mit wlp zwischen klemmen 

Kann gerade nicht all zu viel herumprobieren, muss für die Uni Assemblerkram programmieren (ist nicht zufällig wer hier, der mir sagen kann wo mein Programm fehler hat wenn ich es ihm schicke oder? )


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperatur auslesen mit HWMonitor oder HWInfo64.

Wenn unter Vollauslastung der CPU Takt nicht drosselt oder der Rechner sogar ausgeht, ist die CPU Temp zumindest schonmal nicht im Grenzbereich.


----------



## illousion (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich denn sicher sein, dass da Schutzmechanismen greifen?

Ich mache mir sorgen um meinen hübsche i7, jetzt wo ich das erste mal einen habe 

Edit: ich habe mal mit CPU-Z gebenched, kein Pfeifen, jedoch Temperaturen die ich von wakü + direct mount nicht erwarten würde..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2:
gerade ist es wieder passiert, Bildschirm kurz geflackert, 1s piepen und wieder weg... (ist es doch die Grafikkarte, und wenn ja was bitte tut sie?)
Temperaturen sind normal, sowohl CPU als auch GPU liegen unter 30 grad

Edit 3:
Kann mir jemand sagen in welches Unterforum ich mit dem Problem gehen sollte? das Fiepen kommt wohl nicht von der Wasserkühlung. Sollte ich es bei Grafikkarten versuchen? Und findet jemand beim googlen mehr als Leute die sich über ihr Spulenfiepen beschwehren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

Ihr hattet letztens eine kleine Temperaturfühlerdiskussion und ich hab sie leider nur so am Rande verfolgt. 

Phobya Thermosensor G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Aktuell überlege ich meine Lüftersteuerung vom Mora (Bitfenix Recon) etwas aufzumotzen und wollte mal fragen ob Fühler wie dieser was taugen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Kann ich denn sicher sein, dass da Schutzmechanismen greifen?
> 
> Ich mache mir sorgen um meinen hübsche i7, jetzt wo ich das erste mal einen habe
> 
> ...


Grafikkarten


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ihr hattet letztens eine kleine Temperaturfühlerdiskussion und ich hab sie leider nur so am Rande verfolgt.
> 
> ...


Die werden schon funktionieren.
Es wird meistens ein inline Sensor genommen, da er Platzsparend ist.
Phobya Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Haarstrich (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie alle 10kOhm Sensoren innerhalb der zu erwartenden Genauigkeit, ja. So einem könntest Du in den Kreislauf integrieren ohne auf eine feste Einpauposition angewiesen zu sein.

Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phobya schreibt was von "Messgenauigkeit: ca. 0,3K (Präzisionsmessung möglich)" drum hab ich nach den Sensoren gefragt.

Feste Einbauposition ist kein Thema > hab im Umkreis von 40cm 3 Orte die passen würden (Nach Mora Abkühlung).


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du einen 10kΩ NTC komplett kalibrierst - also nicht nur an ein oder zwei Punkten, sondern die gesamte Kennlinie im fraglichen Messbereich aufnimmst, kann man selbst mit solchen (ohne weitere Maßnahmen) recht ungenauen Sensoren in der Regel eine solche Absolutgenauigkeit erreichen. Das ist jedoch graue Theorie, denn dazu musst du die Möglichkeit haben dies auch zu tun und bei der Auswertung zu verwenden. Dazu brauchst du ein kalibriertes Vergleichsmessgerät mit mindestens gleich hoher Messgenauigkeit (teuer), noch hast du im Regelfall die Möglichkeit die entsprechende Kennlinie bei der Auswertung zu hinterlegen, wenn du die üblichen Softwaretools oder afair auch ein AE nebst Aquasuite verwendest. Ohne solche Maßnahmen muss man bei einem 10kΩ NTC von einer Messgenauigkeit von +-1 bis 2 K ausgehen, wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will. Ausreißer bei der Absolutgenauigkeit (solche Sensoren streuen bekanntlich nicht zu knapp) sind damit aber noch nicht abgedeckt. Nur bei der Messung von Temperaturdifferenzen kann man damit auch mit Einpunkt-Kalibrierung regelmäßig solche Genauigkeiten erreichen.
Diese Angabe ist daher klassische Bauernfängerei, wie man sie aus Ecke von AT (Phobya) leider häufiger vernimmt. Liegt meiner Ansicht nach meist daran, dass die Schreiberlinge, die solchen Quatsch verfassen, mutmaßlich selbst keinen blassen Dunst haben, und allenfalls im Stande sind werbewirksame Passagen aus den technischen Beschreibungen ihrer Zulieferer zu extrahieren, ohne den Zusammenhang zu beachten...

Wenn du eine Messgenauigkeit in dieser Größenordnung mit einem Einzelsensor erreichen willst, würde ich dir zu einem digitalen 1-wire-Sensor mit Kennlinienkompensation raten. Den kannst du zwar nicht mit Standard-Equipement auslesen, aber so kann man eine derart hohe Messgenauigkeit noch mit relativ überschaubarem Aufwand erreichen. Mit 10kΩ NTC Sensoren ist das aus o. g. Gründen nicht wirklich praktikabel, wenn du um aufwändige Kalibrierungen herum kommen willst.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Werbeaussage wird sich auch schlicht auf relative Genauigkeit beziehen.
Interessant finde ich dass sich bei meinem Aquaduct trotzdem die berechnete abgegeben Leistung sehr gut mit der Aufgenommenen Leistung an der Steckdose übereinstimmt. Ob da wohl vorkalibriert wird?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Okay, ich bin ratlos...
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich die cpu Temp nicht auslesen kann, hat der Rechner gestern abend angefangen ein pfeifendes Geräusch zu verursachen (da mir die Pumpe schon einmal im Betrieb ausgefallen ist weiß ich, dass das eigentlich nur kochendes wasser bedeuten kann :/ ) allerdings läuft die Pumpe (wasserbewegung im AGB erkennbar) und kein Schlauch, kein Anschluss, nichts ist spürbar warm...
> 
> ...



Handelt es sich um eine LGA-1151-CPU? Falls ja muss für vernünftigen Kühler-Die-Kontakt der Plastikrahmen des Sockels abgefeilt werden. (Lohnen tut sich das aber nicht. Wie auch in früheren Generationen liefern aktuelle Wasserkühler mit IHS in der Regel bessere Temperaturen ab. Siehe auch PCGH 06/16)


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den Sensor nun mit Klebstoff isoliert und werde ihn in das Eckfitting fixieren. Pattex ist ein hervoragender Klebstoff und sollte auch Wasserfest sein 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Handelt es sich um eine LGA-1151-CPU? Falls ja muss für vernünftigen Kühler-Die-Kontakt der Plastikrahmen des Sockels abgefeilt werden. (Lohnen tut sich das aber nicht. Wie auch in früheren Generationen liefern aktuelle Wasserkühler mit IHS in der Regel bessere Temperaturen ab. Siehe auch PCGH 06/16)



Nein, es handelt sich um einen i7 4790k..
Der Prozessor wird durch den Kühler in den Sockel gedrückt (Befestigungsmechanismus abgeschraubt) und wlp habe ich eher zu viel als zu wenig aufgetragen (der klassische Anfängerfehler )  

Faszinierend ist, dass die CPU nach Ende des Stresstest direkt wieder auf 36 Grad war und der grafikkern der CPU nicht über 40 Grad warm geworden ist (evtl. Nur Kontakt auf der grafikkern Seite des die?) 

Die CPU hat auch ne ganze stunde gebraucht sich auf 80 Grad zu erhitzen ohne, dass das Wasser merklich wärmer geworden ist.. 

Ich denke ich lege mir einen CPU Kühler zu, der einen präzisen Anschraubmechanismus besitzt, ich kann mir diesen alphacool Kühler nicht länger ansehen, die federn sitzen schief und ich kann einfach nicht jede seite gleichermaßen anziehen..


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Watercool


----------



## illousion (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... Watercool



Hatte ich auch im Auge, aber denn ich bei direct mount bleiben will brauche ich noch ein anderes Schraubenset oder?


----------



## JakPol (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool unterstützt keinen direct mount. Wenn du dabei bleiben willst, musst du dir ein eigenes schrauben Set zusammen stellen.


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht direct Mount bei 2011-3? 🤔


----------



## illousion (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Watercool unterstützt keinen direct mount. Wenn du dabei bleiben willst, musst du dir ein eigenes schrauben Set zusammen stellen.



Aber es gab doch für die letzten heatkiller mounting kits dafür :/

Hatte gehofft, dass wieder jemand sich die Arbeit gemacht hätte :c


----------



## JakPol (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Aber es gab doch für die letzten heatkiller mounting kits dafür :/
> 
> Hatte gehofft, dass wieder jemand sich die Arbeit gemacht hätte :c


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es für den Heatkiller 3.0 nicht sagen kann. Beim HKIV aber gibt es keinerlei offizielles mounting material für direct mount. Siehe auch hier.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim 3.0 kann man die Stehbolzen und Schrauben einfach absägen und dank der Federkrafttabelle trotzdem kontrolliert Anpressdruck erzeugen. Deswegen habe ich ihn seinerzeit für den Skylake-nackt-Artikel genommen. Mit offiziellen Montage-Kits vom Hersteller würde ich aber nicht rechnen, denn wie gesagt: Direct Mount ist nicht nur riskanter, sondern ohne eine komplett neue Bodenplatte auch leistungsschwächer als eine Kombination mit IHS und Flüssigmetall.


----------



## illousion (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Beim 3.0 kann man die Stehbolzen und Schrauben einfach absägen und dank der Federkrafttabelle trotzdem kontrolliert Anpressdruck erzeugen. Deswegen habe ich ihn seinerzeit für den Skylake-nackt-Artikel genommen. Mit offiziellen Montage-Kits vom Hersteller würde ich aber nicht rechnen, denn wie gesagt: Direct Mount ist nicht nur riskanter, sondern ohne eine komplett neue Bodenplatte auch leistungsschwächer als eine Kombination mit IHS und Flüssigmetall.



Also sollte ich meinen ihs suchen gehen und dann da flüssig Metall zwischen kleben? 
Gibt es dafür kompetente Anleitungen? (:
Habe die CPU geköpft in der bucht erstanden und habe etwas Angst was kaputt zu machen :/


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde direct mount bei Haswell E mehr Sinn machen? Da ist ja die Chipfläche deutlich größer als bei den ganzen kleinen Intels.


----------



## illousion (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal zwei fragen, wo ich hier so viel überflüssiges wakü Zeugs rumliegen habe.. 

A) sind diese universal Chipsatz Kühler dafür ausgelegt 25w abzuführen? Habe hier nochn 5350 rumliegen der wenn er leise genug ist ein super Server machen würde 

B) was passiert wohl Durchfluss mäßig, wenn man an einem mora  zwei kreisläufe anschließt? Also einfach beide stumpf am anschlussterminal, wird es da wohl viele unbeabsichtigte "leckströme" durch den zweiten Kreislauf geben?  (der dürfte ja deutlich höheren Widerstand als der mora darstellen und deswegen das meiste Wasser durch den mora fließen oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> B) was passiert wohl Durchfluss mäßig, wenn man an einem mora  zwei kreisläufe anschließt? Also einfach beide stumpf am anschlussterminal, wird es da wohl viele unbeabsichtigte "leckströme" durch den zweiten Kreislauf geben?  (der dürfte ja deutlich höheren Widerstand als der mora darstellen und deswegen das meiste Wasser durch den mora fließen oder?


Diese Variante hab ich gemacht.

Leckströme gibt es zwar, halten sich aber sehr in Grenzen so das wohl über 90% durch den Mora fließt und es keine Kühlungsprobleme gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also sollte ich meinen ihs suchen gehen und dann da flüssig Metall zwischen kleben?
> Gibt es dafür kompetente Anleitungen? (:
> Habe die CPU geköpft in der bucht erstanden und habe etwas Angst was kaputt zu machen :/



Flüssigmetall lässt sich auf nacktem Silizium sehr gut auftragen. Einfach Substrat und Die reinigen, Die einpinseln, Heatspreader auflegen – und fertig. Beim Einsetzen muss man den Heatspreader dann seitlich festhalten, sonst wird er von der Loadplate verschoben.




ebastler schrieb:


> Würde direct mount bei Haswell E mehr Sinn machen? Da ist ja die Chipfläche deutlich größer als bei den ganzen kleinen Intels.



Technisch betrachtet könnte die Sache dort anders aussehen. Aber da das Köpfen verlöteter Haswell-E-CPUs aufwändig ist, kann ich keine eigenen Ergebenisse vorweisen.




illousion schrieb:


> Ich habe mal zwei fragen, wo ich hier so viel überflüssiges wakü Zeugs rumliegen habe..
> 
> A) sind diese universal Chipsatz Kühler dafür ausgelegt 25w abzuführen? Habe hier nochn 5350 rumliegen der wenn er leise genug ist ein super Server machen würde
> 
> B) was passiert wohl Durchfluss mäßig, wenn man an einem mora  zwei kreisläufe anschließt? Also einfach beide stumpf am anschlussterminal, wird es da wohl viele unbeabsichtigte "leckströme" durch den zweiten Kreislauf geben?  (der dürfte ja deutlich höheren Widerstand als der mora darstellen und deswegen das meiste Wasser durch den mora fließen oder?



Die leistungsfähigsten Chipsatzkühler dürften Watercools Heatkiller 2.1 sein, denn die gleiche Bodenplatte kam beim GPU-X bis zur Geforce-7-/Radeon-X1900-Generation zum Einsatz. Bei 25 W sind aber selbst mit einem einfachen Kanalkühler keine schädlichen Temperaturen zu erwarten.

Blindströme lassen sich notfalls mit einem Kugelhahn oder einem elektrischen Ventil verhindern.


----------



## DARPA (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal ne Frage zur Durchflussmessung. Bei mir ist der AC high flow verbaut.

Hatte schon am ersten Tag festgestellt, dass der angezeigte Durchflusswert temperaturabhängig ist. Also je höher die Wassertemeperatur, desto höher der Wasserdurchfluss.
Hier ein paar Werte:
21,7 °C - 74,4 l/h
26,8 °C - 77,3 l/h
33,7 °C - 80,0 l/h
37,8 °C - 81,7 l/h

Also ein sehr linerares Verhältnis. Klar, die Viskosität ist temperaturabhängig und ein mechanisches 30 € Durchflussmessgerät kann keine super Genauigkeit haben (schwankt schon bei konstanter Temperatur).
Wollte eigentlich nur fragen, ob es bei anderen auch so ist, die den im Einsatz haben?


----------



## nikon87 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte auch den AC high flow und der hat sehr konstante Werte ausgegeben (+/- 0,2 l/h), egal unter welcher Belastung. Allerdings hatte ich auch nie so große Temperaturunterschiede von mehr als 15°...

Ich hab das bei mir auch mal getestet mit einem Kugelhahn. Die kleinste Änderung hat sofort Auswirkungen auf den angezeigten Wert gehabt, hat sich dann aber immer auf einen mehr oder weniger konstanten Wert eingependelt. Ich gehe mal davon aus das Teil ist an einem Aquaero angeschlossen?


----------



## jamesblond23 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich bestätigen.  Habe bei den ersten Minuten des Betriebes auch weniger Durchfluss. 

Bei mir :

20 °C - 88l/h
32 °C - 100l/h

Erscheint mir jedoch auch relativ logisch bzw normal. 

Welchen dfm nutzt du denn? Meiner schwankt um 0,5%


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte auch den AC high flow und der hat sehr konstante Werte ausgegeben (+/- 0,2 l/h), egal unter welcher Belastung. Allerdings hatte ich auch nie so große Temperaturunterschiede von mehr als 15°...
> 
> Ich hab das bei mir auch mal getestet mit einem Kugelhahn. Die kleinste Änderung hat sofort Auswirkungen auf den angezeigten Wert gehabt, hat sich dann aber immer auf einen mehr oder weniger konstanten Wert eingependelt. Ich gehe mal davon aus das Teil ist an einem Aquaero angeschlossen?



Jap, hängt am Aquaero. Also wenn ich die Pumpe verstelle, ändert sich auch sofort die Anzeige. Wert ist dann so auf 0,5 - 1 l/h stabil.
Die Temperaturen waren einmal die komplette Range von frisch gestartetem kalten Rechner bis Volllast (Wassertemp. wird auf 37,5 °C geregelt).



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen.  Habe bei den ersten Minuten des Betriebes auch weniger Durchfluss.
> 
> Bei mir :
> 
> ...



Ok, also bin ich schonmal nicht allein mit diesem Phänomen.


Auch wenn das Thema jetzt nicht sonderlich spannend ist, würden mich trotzdem noch ein paar Erfahrungen interessieren. Ich schätze mal, der ein oder andere wird diesen DFM auch verbaut haben.


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessant wäre vielleicht auch, die Pumpendrehzahl im Verhältnis zur Wassertemperatur zu betrachten.
bleibt die konstant oder ändert sie sich im gleichen Verhältnis wie der Durchfluss?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht an Viskosität liegt, sondern daran dass die Pumpe bei höherer Temperatur leichter + schneller läuft?

Ist natürlich eine rein akademische Überlegung... wirklich relevant ist das Ganze ja nicht, solange du mit den Temperaturen deiner Komponenten zufrieden bist


----------



## illousion (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage.. 
Ich habe ein msi z97i ac (ja das is nicht so geil für oc) und das hat nen Chipsatz Kühler der nicht viel mehr macht als gut aussehen, das Ding ist vermutlich die wärmste Komponente in meinem Rechner.. 
Das Problem ist, dass alle universal Wasserkühler die ich habe für das Ding zu groß sind.. Gibt es extra kleine Wasser- oder Luftkühler, die mir Abhilfe schaffen würden? Der Standard Kühler ist halt gefühlt nur ne Metallplatte :c


----------



## DARPA (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Interessant wäre vielleicht auch, die Pumpendrehzahl im Verhältnis zur Wassertemperatur zu betrachten.
> bleibt die konstant oder ändert sie sich im gleichen Verhältnis wie der Durchfluss?
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es nicht an Viskosität liegt, sondern daran dass die Pumpe bei höherer Temperatur leichter + schneller läuft?
> ...



Ja das hatte ich mehr auch erst überlegt, aber wenn ich zumindest nach dem Drehzahsignal der D5 gehe, läuft sie absolut konstant.
Und joar, sonst bin ich zufrieden. Das ist ja das Problem, wenn alles läuft, fängt man an sich mit Blödsinn zu beschäftigen. Kann ja nicht sein, das die Kiste neben mir einfach nur blöd vor sich hin läuft


----------



## DOcean (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Der Standard Kühler ist halt gefühlt nur ne Metallplatte :c



Der reicht aber locker, Chipsätze kühlen ist nicht mehr notwendig (ein kleiner massiver Kühlblock reicht).

Das gleiche gilt für RAM Kühler, wenn es schön macht, aber brauchen nööö...


----------



## jamesblond23 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich mehr auch erst überlegt, aber wenn ich zumindest nach dem Drehzahsignal der D5 gehe, läuft sie absolut konstant.
> Und joar, sonst bin ich zufrieden. Das ist ja das Problem, wenn alles läuft, fängt man an sich mit Blödsinn zu beschäftigen. Kann ja nicht sein, das die Kiste neben mir einfach nur blöd vor sich hin läuft


Kann ich auch mit meine Aquastream XT bestätigen.  

Läuft bei mir auf kleinster Drehzahl, 50Hz und 3000 1/min. 

Ich glaube auch nicht das Drehzahlen der pumpe schwanken. 

Wobei, irgendwo müsstet ihr auch recht haben. Immerhin nimmt Viskosität des Wassers ab mit erhöhen der Temperatur.  Dadurch verringert sich der Widerstand des Kreislaufes, im gleichen Zug ja aber auch die Förderleistung/Druck der Pumpe. 

Vermutlich passiert beides, nur hat die Kurve des Widerstands vom Kreislauf einen anderen proportionalen Anstieg als der Druck der Pumpe bei ansteigender Temperatur.

Hmm. Mein dfm ist übrigens der mechanische von AC,  also mit nem drehenden Rädchen.  

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit den dfm der mps Reihe sich mal dazu äußern 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem, wenn alles läuft, fängt man an sich mit Blödsinn zu beschäftigen. Kann ja nicht sein, das die Kiste neben mir einfach nur blöd vor sich hin läuft



Stimmt.. führt bei mir dummerweise immer dazu, dass ich irgendeinen Unsinn kaufe, den ich eigentlich nicht brauche nur damit ich wieder ein paar Stunden basteln kann. 
Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht unbeding... sinnvoll


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab eben gesehen, mein Kryographics hat ein Stück Edelstahlblech als Abdeckung auf dem VRM Kühler Teil, im Wasser. 

Stört Edelstahl? Ich hab jetzt Nickel Blöcke, Radis mit Kupferlamellen und Messingkammern und eben den Edelstahl. Kupfer und Nickel sind ja sehr nahe beisammen was Elektronegativität angeht und Messing hat afaik auch, je nach Legierung. Aber Edelstahl?

Bzw ist das überhaupt relevant? Silver Killcoils sollen ja schon so manchen Nickelblock getötet haben^^ 

Aber wenn AC den Kryographics mit Nickel Block und Edelstahl Deckel verkauft wird er mir schon nicht meinen CPU Block wegfressen, oder?


----------



## illousion (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Der reicht aber locker, Chipsätze kühlen ist nicht mehr notwendig (ein kleiner massiver Kühlblock reicht).
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für RAM Kühler, wenn es schön macht, aber brauchen nööö...



Ja, aber wenn im idle CPU und GPU unter 30 sind und der Chipsatz 50 Grad oder mehr hat finde ich das Weird :/

Ich glaube, dass selbst diese klebekühlkörper besser kühlen als was da drauf ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Stört Edelstahl? Ich hab jetzt Nickel Blöcke, Radis mit Kupferlamellen und Messingkammern und eben den Edelstahl. Kupfer und Nickel sind ja sehr nahe beisammen was Elektronegativität angeht und Messing hat afaik auch, je nach Legierung. Aber Edelstahl?



Da Messing zum Großteil aus Kupfer besteht, passt das sehr gut, wie du schon festgestellt hast. Edelstahl ist korrosionsfest und natürlich absolut unbedenklich, mit einem Zusatz im Wasser sowieso. gerade eben wegen diesen Eigenschaften, werden die Teile an den Kühlern ja aus Edelstahl gefertigt (metallischer Look bei gleichzeitig hervorragendem Verhalten mit anderen Materialien, im Gegensatz zu Aluminium z.B.). Im AC Wasserfilter z.B. ist der Schwamm auch aus Edelstahl, also alles save 



illousion schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn im idle CPU und GPU unter 30 sind und der Chipsatz 50 Grad oder mehr hat finde ich das Weird :/



Früher waren wir froh, wenn die Chipsätze mal nicht über 80°C gingen, also mach dir da keinen Kopf drüber. Wenn es dich besser schlafen lässt, dann kannst du natürlich einen kleinen Wasserkühler befestigen, so etwas gibt es ja teilweise auch gut gebraucht.



illousion schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass selbst diese klebekühlkörper besser kühlen als was da drauf ist.



Höchstwahrscheinlich D


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Herzlichen Dank für die Entwarnung 

Was ist eigentlich die Beste Flüssigkeit? Kupfer/Nickel/Messing im Kreis, dazu EK ZMT Schläuche. So farblos sein und möglichst wenig auf den Geist gehen (will nicht alle x Wochen Wasser wechseln oder Kühler reinigen). Also einmal befüllen und nie wieder drum kümmern wäre ideal!


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich halte es immer ganz einfach: destilliertes Wasser pur, wie AC es möchte mit AC Double Protect Ultra oder nen Spritzer Zitronensäure wie von Watercool vorgeschlagen. Mit den Kombinationen habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Gewartet werden musste da auch nie was bis zum Ausbau.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo und mal in die Runde gefragt:
Womit kann man nen Radiator mit Kupferlamellen lackieren? Ich möchte ein paar abgeplatzte Stellen ausbessern, damit es dort nicht rostet oder Grünspan ansetzt. Wie und womit kann man eventuell vorhandenen entfernen?


----------



## illousion (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vorhandenen Lack oder vorhandenen Grünspan? :o


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grünspan mit Essig oder wenn das nicht klappt mit Grünspanentferner (gibt's so zu kaufen). Vorhandenen Lack mit Universalverdünner. Je nach Bauteil entweder einlegen oder mit einem getunkten Tuch an betroffener Stelle umwickeln.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es noch jemanden, der für den MoRa 2 Pro eine 180er Lüfterblende fertigen kann? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann eigentlich jeder Dienstleister der einen  Schneidlaser hat. Eventuell ja auch in der Nähe. Ist halt immer ne Kostenfrage.
Zur Not heisst es halt "selbst ist derMann / die Frau" und schön sauber mit nem Dremel arbeiten.


----------



## PegasusSK (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum NB-eLoop B14-2.
Da müsste ich mal auf eure Erfahrungswerte zurück greifen, denn sowas steht in keinem Datenblatt. 
Ab etwa welcher Versorgungsspannung kann man mit einem stabilen Tachosignal rechnen?
   Ich würde das Signal gern mit einem aquaero 5 lt auslesen.
Wie sieht es mit den Lagergeräuschen bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen aus?
   Bei meinen Lüftern rattern inzwischen 2 von 12 Lüfterlagern.


----------



## v3nom (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PegasusSK schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zum NB-eLoop B14-2.



Nutze auch den B14-2, klasse Lüfter. Leider gibt es ein paar Drehzahlen bei denen dieser heult. Gibt man 2% mehr Spannung drauf kommt man oft aber aus diesen BEreich heraus.
Lüfter läuft bei mir ab 27% = 3,2V an und liefert ab da auch saubere Drehzahlsignale. Lager ist unhörbar.


----------



## PegasusSK (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank, das hört sich ja super an. Dann wird's wohl der B14-2 werden.
Da ich den Sollwertregler nutze und die Drehzahl ja eigentlich nur im Idle stabil ist, wär es nur schlecht gewesen, wenn ausgerechnet im unteren Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter solche Mucken macht.


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt auch stark von der Einbausituation ab. 

Hab die 
B14-2 in horizontaler Lage (Deckel) und mit freiem Ansaugbereich = ruhiger Lauf übers gesamte Drehzahlband
B12-2 in vertiker Lage (Front) und mit eingeschränktem Ansaugbererich = Resonanz bei gewissen Drehzahlbereichen -> bei abgenommener Front (also freie Ansaugung) sind die Resonanzen weg


----------



## JakPol (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

VORFREUDE!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/Edit: Warum muss dieses blöde Bilduploadtool Bilder immer mal wieder willkürlich in der Landschaft rumdrehen???


----------



## PegasusSK (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DARPA:
Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.
Ich wollte im Core X9 oben zwei XT45 420 verbauen. Darunter eine 20mm Shrout und darunten im push die Lüfter.
Da sollte im Ansaugbereich an und für sich nichts im Wege sein.


----------



## PegasusSK (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JakPol:
 Der sieht super aus. 
Gibt's für die FTW auch eine Backplate in Nickel?
Für meine SC gab's keine.


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PegasusSK schrieb:


> @DARPA:
> Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.
> Ich wollte im Core X9 oben zwei XT45 420 verbauen. Darunter eine 20mm Shrout und darunten im push die Lüfter.
> Da sollte im Ansaugbereich an und für sich nichts im Wege sein.



Je nachdem welche Grafikkarte du hast und wie deren Stromstecker aussehen, könnte es knapp werden bei dir. Ich hab nen ST30 mit E-Loops, ohne Shroud. Da die Stromkabel bei mir etwas hervorstehen ist grad mal 1cm Platz zu den Lüftern.


----------



## PegasusSK (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KillercornyX:
Danke für den Hinweis.
Aktuell eine EVGA 1070 SC, also Standard PCB.
Ich hatte eigentlich vor den ST30 zu verbauen, aber da kann ich nicht abschätzen ob die geplanten 16/10 Anschlüsse sich noch fest drehen lassen, oder ob die schon am Lüfter anliegen. 
Deshalb kam ich auf den XT45. (Von der Kühlleistung ist das bei meinem System ja vollkommen unkritisch.)


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls du den 420er ST30 loswerden willst, ich suche noch einen


----------



## JakPol (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PegasusSK schrieb:


> @JakPol:
> Der sieht super aus.
> Gibt's für die FTW auch eine Backplate in Nickel?
> Für meine SC gab's keine.


Bachplate in Nickel ist ein Thema. Wir wisse, dass die gewünscht sind, quer durch alle Karten. Aber die Musterexemplare, die wir bisher hatten, haben unseren Ansprüchen nicht genügt, deshalb gucken wir weiter, wie wir Fertigungsprozesse optimieren können. Daher: ja, wird es irgendwann geben. Mit Betonung auf "irgendwann".


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Männers aufgepasst, hier können potente Systeme Ihre WaKü-Einstellungen testen und gleichzeitig was für die Allgemeinheit und das PCGHx Team tun:

Folding @ Home 2017: Faltwoche zum Welt-Krebstag - Team halt hohes Niveau

In 5 Minuten seid Ihr mit dabei. Jeder Rechner zählt!


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn morgen Endlich Mal die Pumpe+AGB kommt fliegt die Eisbär endlich raus[emoji4]


----------



## Trash123 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@KillercornyX: Hast du Probleme gehabt den Nova in das X9 einzubauen, oder warum verkauft du ihn?


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das geht nicht so wie ich mir das dachte und realistisch betrachtet ist der für mein System viel zu OP.
Daher würde ich bei Notwendigkeit lieber nen zweiten Nexxxos 420 oder ähnlich nachrüsten. 
Und zusätzlich brauch ich das Geld dann noch an andere Stelle


----------



## Trash123 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du weißt doch, zuviel Radifläche gibt es nicht


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ich froh, dass ich mit Radis versorgt bin. Sonst wäre die Überweisung gleich an dich rausgegangen


----------



## keks4 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin 
was wäre eigentlich das beste Rote Konzentrat das einem mit Vorteil nicht die Kühler zusetzt? (also kein Pastell  )


----------



## the_leon (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquacomputer DP Ultra oder Nanoxia Blood Red


----------



## keks4 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mich ja täuschen aber es gibt doch gar kein DPU Konzentrat?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Konzentrat oder Fertigmischung?

Ich nutze das farblose DP Ultra mit Farbkonzentraten von Mayhems (Dye).


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Farbzusätze haben aber sicher wie üblich den Nebeneffekt dass die Schläuche gleich mitgefärbt werden, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Farbaufnahmen mehr eine Eigenschaft der Schläuche als der Zusätze ist. Aber so oder so: Du darfst davon ausgehen dass die Schläuche nachher auch leicht rot sind.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Diese Farbzusätze haben aber sicher wie üblich den Nebeneffekt dass die Schläuche gleich mitgefärbt werden, oder?


Wer nutzt denn heutzutage noch Schläuche?


----------



## the_leon (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



keks4 schrieb:


> Kann mich ja täuschen aber es gibt doch gar kein DPU Konzentrat?



Sind beides Fertigmischungen


----------



## keks4 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte ein Rotes Konzentrat, gibt weniger Sauerei beim Befüllen als wenn man das Zeug schon Fertig gemischt einfüllt   um die schläuche mache ich mir weniger sorgen, ich nutze Norprene (ja ich möchte Trotzdem rotes Wasser  )


----------



## Nachty (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Konzentrat musst doch eh mit Wasser mischen, dann  hast eh ne Fertigmischung ist doch beides das gleiche im Nachhinein


----------



## ebastler (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



keks4 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein Rotes Konzentrat, gibt weniger Sauerei beim Befüllen als wenn man das Zeug schon Fertig gemischt einfüllt   um die schläuche mache ich mir weniger sorgen, ich nutze Norprene (ja ich möchte Trotzdem rotes Wasser  )


Überlege auch noch immer, orange Farbe in meinen Loop zu kippen, obwohl ich EK ZMT Schläuche verbaue. Schaut halt im AGB gut aus.


----------



## keks4 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Das Konzentrat musst doch eh mit Wasser mischen, dann  hast eh ne Fertigmischung ist doch beides das gleiche im Nachhinein


Aber ich kann normales Desti Wasser in die WaKü einfüllen und am schluss nach dem entlüften noch ein paar ml Konzentrat


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mayhems dye red


----------



## keks4 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist dann doch wieder Pastell, das würde ich gerne vermeiden (oder ist dieses Konzentrat von den üblichen Pastell Problemen Sicher? )


----------



## IssaP (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dye und Pastel ist was unterschiedliches. Dye ist wirklich nur Farbe und beim Pastel sind noch kleinere Partikel drin.


----------



## Nachty (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@keks4 Mayhems  hat auch normales Kühlwasser  hat aber auch viele Pastelfarben


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf dir das farblose DP Ultra und die Dye's, die du möchtest (in dem Fall "Deep Red").

In den letzten Jahren bin ich mit den Dye's gefahren und hatte nie Ausflockungen oder dergleichen.


----------



## keks4 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist bei dem Dye Zeugs kein Korrosionsschutz drin?  aber wenn das keine Probleme macht dann werd ich es wohl Bestellen


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, Dye ist nur die Farbe.


----------



## TheAbyss (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo ihr gerade so schön beim Thema seid, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit (non-Pastell) Farb-Zusätzen und Acrylrohren? Nimmt das Acryl auch den Farbton an?


----------



## TheTou (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ist mir heute früh eingefallen, dass ich ja auch noch irgendwo den Durchflusssensor unterbringen muss


----------



## bennySB (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Spaß xD


----------



## PegasusSK (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Minimalistisch wunderschön. 
Wenn der nicht unbedingt sein muss, lass ihn weg. Was willst du da sehen? Bei einer DDC und nur CPU.
Stell doch einfach die Pumpe so ein, dass sie den wenigsten Krach macht und gut ist.
Oder hast du den Temperatursensor auch nicht verbaut?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (13. Februar 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TheAbyss:
Meine Acrylrohre waren nach mehr als einem Jahr weiterhin klar.


----------



## orryginal (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist hier jemand im Besitz bzw. kann mir jemand Auskunft über das Design eines Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240 Radiators geben?! Auf Bilder quer durchs Internet ist der Radiator mal mit einem "cleanen" Look und mal mit einer sehr rauen Oberfläche dargestellt. Habe bis jetzt noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, ob es verschiedene Versionen gibt oder einfach ein Darstellungsfehler ist.

Hier mal die "cleane" Optik:
Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 - Black [HWL-R102] from WCUK Online

Und hier ein Test mit der rauen Version:
Test: Hardwarelabs Nemesis GTS240 - Hardwarelabs Nemesis GTS 240


----------



## nikon87 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orryginal schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand im Besitz bzw. kann mir jemand Auskunft über das Design eines Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240 Radiators geben?! Auf Bilder quer durchs Internet ist der Radiator mal mit einem "cleanen" Look und mal mit einer sehr rauen Oberfläche dargestellt. Habe bis jetzt noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, ob es verschiedene Versionen gibt oder einfach ein Darstellungsfehler ist.
> 
> Hier mal die "cleane" Optik:
> Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 - Black [HWL-R102] from WCUK Online
> ...


Das sind verschiedene "Versionen". Es gibt zum einen den "Black Ice GT Stealth 240" (clean) und es gibt den "Black Ice Nemesis GTS240" (rau).


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. 

Habe aus England auch nen Black ice nemesis 240GTS,  und dieser ist clean.

In überwiegender Zahl habe ich auch nur die cleane Variante gesehen.  Leider kann ich dir keine sichere auakunft geben, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass 240GTS nicht rau sein MUSS!


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab im Kopf dass das eine die EU Variante und das andere die US Variante ist. Ich habe 2 Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTS von highflow, die sind zum Glück matt und glatt, finde den rauen Look hässlich.


----------



## orryginal (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antwort! Nach genauerer Betrachtung fallen die Hardware Labs Radiatoren aufgrund der Breite (133mm) allerdings doch raus.
Stehe jetzt vor der Wahl zwischen den folgenden Konfigurationen:

- 2x XSPC EX 240 + 1x XSPC EX 120

- 2x Magicool Slim Dual 240 + 1x Magicool Slim Single 120 

- 2x Bitspower Leviathan Slim 240 + 1x Bitspower Leviathan Slim 120

Favorisiere im Moment sowohl preistechnisch als auch hinsichtlich der Abmessungen die Magicool-Radiatoren. Würde sich der Aufpreis zu den XSPC- bzw. Bitspower-Radiatoren lohnen oder wäre da keine große Leistungssteigerung zu erwarten?

Außerdem würde mich noch interessieren, ob ein Einbau eines 120er Radiators in meinem Fall überhaupt Sinn macht, wenn dadurch dann alle Lüfterplätze des Gehäuses belegt wären?! Wäre es möglicherweise besser, auf den 120er Radiator zu verzichten, um noch eine Frischluftzufuhr zu haben? 
Unten wird ein 240er einblasend montiert, oben ein 240er ausblasend. Der 120er wäre hinten dann entweder ein- oder ausblasend oder eben gar nicht vorhanden.

Das Gehäuse ist ein Jonsbo Umx4 und gekühlt wird ein 7700K und eine GTX 1080 FTW.
PS: Ja, ich weiß, mehr Radiatorfläche wäre besser, aber mein Anspruch ist kein unhörbares System und gezockt wird eh erstmal nur auf FHD. 

Gruß


----------



## the_leon (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde hier die Alphacool Nexxos ST30 in den Raum werfen!
evtl. sind diese ha etwas für dich?

Den 120er würde ich persönlich weglassen und einen einblasenden Lüfter im Heck verbauen!


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab im Kopf dass das eine die EU Variante und das andere die US Variante ist. Ich habe 2 Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTS von highflow, die sind zum Glück matt und glatt, finde den rauen Look hässlich.


Genau so hatte ich es auch in Erinnerung.  Wsr mir nur nicht ganz sicher.

Das Thema hat sich ja aber leider für de TE erledigt.  Schade, die Radis sind nämlich echt spitze. Ich habe sie extra wegen der überdurchschnittlich Breite gekauft, da diese eben deutlich kürzer sind als all die anderen.


----------



## orryginal (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Nemesis könnte ich unten nur verbauen, wenn ich die Lüfter saugend auf diesem montiere, da er mir sonst aufgrund der Breite gegen das unter Ende bzw. die unteren Anschlüsse des Mainboards stößt. Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dass die saugende Konfiguration absolut kein Problem ist, dann würde ich sie vielleicht doch nehmen.
Vorausgesetzt, die sind matt, weil die raue Version finde ich auch potthässlich.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob push oder pull ist Jacke wie Hose.

Der wird schon matt sein, hast es ja nun schon mehrmals bestätigt bekommen.  Genau weiß es der Händler. Wobei ich jetzt mal vermute,  dass du noch nicht groß geschaut hast wo es den zu kaufen gibt. Letztes Jahr gab ea nur noch einen einzigen zu kaufen,  dann noch aus England. 

Es kann also passieren das du ihn eh nicht "nehmen" kannst.


----------



## ebastler (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei highflow.nl hast die besten Chancen.


----------



## orryginal (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep bei Highflow ist der zu bekommen. Ob mit oder ohne 120er Radi hinten macht den Bock dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr fett oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Ich bin ja öfters bei der Kaufberatung unterwegs und habe da jetzt jemanden der es sehr leise haben will die VP755 empfohlen.
Nun bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz so sicher ob das nur richtig war.

Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt noch nicht selber. Meine kommt erst die Tage.
Es dreht sich um die Zuverlässigkeit im Vergleich zur VP655. Und ob man die VP755 jetzt nun empfehlen kann oder nicht, da ich den Leuten auch nichts schlechtes erzählen möchte.
Wie sind eure Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin ist das normal dass beim ekwb 1080 so viele Schrauben übrig bleiben? Wofür sind die 5 längeren Schrauben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben auf dem Bild sind übrig geblieben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EKWB packt Standard-Schraubentütchen bei. Wie viele der GTX-1080-Kühler braucht, weiß ich nicht – aber ein gewisser Überschuss ist normal. Eine extra lange Schraube nebst passender Mutter ist typischerweise für Karten gedacht, deren Slotblech nach Entfernung des Originalkühlers extra mit dem PCB verschraubt werden muss. Unschön ist vor allem, dass dieses überlange Schraubenformat bei Kühlern, bei Modellen, bei denen das nicht nötig ist, gar nicht erwähnt wird. Ein unaufmerksamer Anfänger nutzt die Schraube dann möglicherweise an einer anderen Stelle, weil in der Anleitung keine Unterscheidung zu den normalen Schrauben gemacht wird.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

THX für die Antwort. Ist hier zwischen 1 und 2 kein Pad nötig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK legt immer zuviele Schrauben dazu.
Pads nur dorthin wo es die Anleitung auch vorsieht.


----------



## leon676 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pelle ich denke, dass kann man erst in einigen Monaten sagen. Momentan scheint V2 ja definitiv schonmal besser zu laufen, als V1, aber Probleme gab es ja auch hier im Forum trotzdem noch, wobei es sich dort auch um Montagsmodelle handeln kann.
Ich persönlich habe zur VPP655 gegriffen, da ich keine Lust mehr hatte für Alphacool Beta-Tester zu spielen, nachdem die VPP755 V1 eine reine Katastrophe bei mir war. 
Ich würde die V2 nicht grundsätzlich als schlechte Empfehlung bezeichnen, aber durchaus als etwas gezockt, da die Pumpe ein neues und somit unerprobtest technisches Gerüst nutzt (genaueres hat VJoe2max mal irgendwo erläutert).


----------



## PegasusSK (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen? 
Ich finde in der neuen Aquasuite für das Poweradjust 3 Ultra den Zweipunktregler nicht. Muss man den irgendwo einschalten?


----------



## chischko (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PegasusSK schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen?
> Ich finde in der neuen Aquasuite für das Poweradjust 3 Ultra den Zweipunktregler nicht. Muss man den irgendwo einschalten?



Was meinst Du? Bin mir nun nicht ganz sicher... Links müsste das Gerät ja aufgelistet sein (hier: Mein Aquaero): Screenshot by Lightshot
Dann auf "Regler" und oben auf das kleine Plus klicken: Screenshot by Lightshot
Da kommt dann dieses Fenster mit dem erwähnten Zweipunktregler: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## PegasusSK (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, und genau das kleine Plus  wird nicht angezeigt.
Bei meiner 2016er Version kenn ich das auch so.


----------



## Shoggy (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das poweradjust kann nur manuelle Regelung oder den automatischen Sollwertregler. Andere Regler-Typen kann das poweradjust nicht (konnte es auch vorher nicht).


----------



## Chukku (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin ja öfters bei der Kaufberatung unterwegs und habe da jetzt jemanden der es sehr leise haben will die VP755 empfohlen.
> Nun bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz so sicher ob das nur richtig war.
> 
> ...



Schwer zu sagen.
Bei mir hat die VPP755 V.2 gerade den Geist aufgegeben und werde sie gegen eine 655 tauschen.
Mag aber sein, dass ich einfach Pech hatte. Mag auch sein, dass der Fehler nicht auftreten würde, wenn man den PWM Anschluss am MB nutzt (statt sie nur über Netzteil laufen zu lassen).

Bei meinem konkreten Anwedungsfall gab es aber Probleme und meine CPU wär dabei fast draufgegangen.
Ich für meinen Teil würde die Eispumpe also erst einmal nicht uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, bis es nicht deutlich mehr Erfahrungen dazu gibt.



orryginal schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, die sind matt, weil die raue Version finde ich auch potthässlich.



Ich hab mir gerade heute den Nemesis GTS 360 bei highflow.nl bestellt.
Wenn er ankommt sage ich Bescheid, ob er matt oder rau ist


----------



## ebastler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 360 GTS von highflow sind matt, hab zwei von dort


----------



## Chukku (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab dann meinerseits auch mal eine Frage:

Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Glastubes?
Ich werde in den nächsten paar Wochen mein System in ein Lian-Li PC-O11 umziehen und dabei gleich auf Hardtubes umstellen.

Ich bin dabei noch unentschlossen, ob ich PETG oder Glas verwenden werde.
Ich habe einfach mal ein paar einzelne Tubes PETG und Borosilikat von Alphacool bestellt, um sie mit Flüssgikeit zu füllen und auf mich wirken zu lassen, was die Optik angeht.
Prinzipiell tendiere ich im Moment zur 16mm Version.

Aber ein paar Erfahrungswerte was Verarbeitung und Handhabung angeht, wären natürlich auch hilfreich.
Spricht aus eurer Sicht irgendetwas gegen Glas?
Abgesehen davon, dass man mehr Fittings / Winkelstücke benötigt und weniger flexibel bei der Verlegung ist, weil man nicht nach Belieben biegen kann...

Einen Dremel mit Diamanttrennscheibe habe ich... Material zum Biegen von PETG noch nicht, aber das ist bei Aquatuning ja nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## leon676 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also Erfahrung mit Glastubes habe ich selbst noch nicht. Auf der einen Seite finde ich Glastubes vom Design her echt geil, aber auf der anderen Seite muss so ein Build echt gut geplant sein, da es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht schön aussieht, wenn du quasi die Hälfte der Strecke nur Anschlüsse hast.
In einem anderem Thread habe ich letztens gelesen, dass es wohl auch nicht viel teurer sein soll, wenn du dir entsprechend gebogenen Tubes vor Ort von einem Fachmann anfertigen lässt. Kann das zwar nicht bestätigen, aber angesichts der immensen Kosten für Anschlüsse auch nicht unrealistisch.
Bei PETG Tubes würde ich definitiv nicht zu denen von Alphacool greifen, da diese bedeutend schlechter zu verarbeiten sind, als Beispielsweise die Monsoon (nutze ich nach den Eisrohren jetzt selbst), aber auch andere sollen recht gut sein, es scheinen halt nur die Eisrohre negativ aufzufallen.
Werkzeugtechnisch brauchst du für PETG eigentlich nur eine Heißluftpistole und vlt. noch ein Schneidegerät, wenn du nicht jedes mal sägen willst. Einen Entgrater kann man auch noch dazu kaufen, finde diese aber in Deutschland unverschämt teuer (aus China bekommst die gleichen Werkzeuge meistens für 20% des Preises). 
Am Wichtigsten bei PETG ist einfach nur, dass du wirklich mehr als genug Rohre bestellst, denn gerade wenn du eher perfektionistisch bist können da schon einige Meter bei drauf gehen.


----------



## Chukku (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Jo, das mit den Spezialanfertigungen durch Glasbläser habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Allerdings lebe ich seit nem knappen Jahr in der Schweiz... und wenn es darum geht, hier jemanden für handwerkliche Arbeit zu bezahlen, dann macht das keinen Spaß 
Von daher bleibe ich wohl bei dem Angebot von Aquatuning. Immerhin gibt es schon vorgefertigte 90° Bends zu kaufen, so dass man sich einige Anschlüsse spart.
Ich habe den Build schon recht intensiv durchgeplant und werde es wohl recht gut hinbekommen, alle Bends im Vordergrund durch die Glastubes zu realisieren und die L-Verbinder nur im Hintergrund einzusetzen.
Aber davon mal abgesehen werde ich ziemlich viele Transparente Elemente  (Wasser klar oder gefärbt ist noch nicht entschieden), weiß und Chrom / Nickel einsetzen, so dass die Anschlüsse am Ende vielleicht sogar als Designelement durchgehen 

Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tage erstmal eine Lieferung mit jeweils einem einzelnen 13 und 16mm Glasrohr und kleinen Mengen an Eisrohren und Monsoon Tubes.
Ich schau mir die dann mal ganz genau an. Besonders, was die Maße angeht... bei Hardtubes weiß man ja vorher nie so ganz genau, ob es nun wirklich 13/16mm sind oder nicht doch eher 1/2 oder 5/8 Zoll (12.7/15.8mm) und ob das dann mit den gewünschten Fittings auch wirklich zusammenpasst


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso kauft ihr nicht einen tubes und fittinge von einem Hersteller, dann müsste es doch passen


----------



## Chukku (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt natürlich.

Aber nimm halt mal an, dass man gerne Tubes von Hersteller A verwenden möchte (z.B. weil sich die besonders gut verarbeiten lassen), gleichzeitig aber Die Fittings von Hersteller B am coolsten aussehen.. oder besser verfügbar sind.. oder viel billiger. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass Tubes/Fittings verschiedener Hersteller grundsätzlich nicht kompatibel wären. Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 verschiedene Varianten ("echt mm" oder "echt Zoll") und man muss nur herausfinden, welche zutrifft.
Deswegen probier ich es ja vorher aus.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aso Jo klingt plausibel[emoji4]


----------



## TheAbyss (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich finde das je nach Shop mal mehr, mal weniger transparent. Ich baue gerade mit den Eisrohren (Acryl, ja ich weiss, nicht einfach!!!!) und nutze dazu auch AC HT Fittings. Hatte überlegt, mir evtl. was farbiges zu verwenden, aber da nur zöllige gefunden, und das Experiment war es mir dann nicht wert.. und unterschiedliche Fittings möchte ich auch nicht verwenden.


----------



## Chukku (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verwendest du 13 oder 16mm Tubes?
Für 16mm könnten die EK-HDC Fittings von EKWB was für dich sein (bei dem Maß macht Zoll vs. mm auch fast keinen Unterschied mehr... 5/8" = 15.875mm).
Die sind auch verhältnismässig günstig, so dass du es ohne große Investion einfach mal mit 1-2 fittings ausprobieren könntest.

Für 13mm gibt es die aber nicht (nur 12 oder 16 mm)


----------



## TheAbyss (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze 16mm, danke für den Tipp, werd ich mir ansehen. Bin jetzt in der Endmontage, gestern eine flauschige 980TI bekommen, mal gucken was das kleine Ding unter Wasser so kann....


----------



## jimmy9086 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Suche ein 150mm Res für ein Wall-PC. Könnt ihr mir was schickes vorschlagen?


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Eisbecher von alphacool sind ganz gut. Bei voll plexi musst du nur aufpassen dass du die Anschlüsse nicht zu fest einschraubst. 

Für nen Wand PC würde ich aber die größere 250er Variante nehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heatkiller Tube? Gibt es als 150er oder 200er, Borsilikatglas/Acetal/Aluminium (die Streben), wahlweise als reinen AGB, D5 oder DDC Top erhältlich. Find den super Schick.


----------



## Chukku (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde die Singularity Computer Protium AGBs  sehr cool (einer davon ist grad auf dem Postweg zu mir  ).
Die Größenangaben sind etwas irreführend... die 100mm Variante dürfte insgesamt etwa 150mm hoch sein.. ich glaub, die 100mm beziehen sich auf die reine Höhe der transparenten Tube an sich.

Singularity Computers Protium Reservoir - 100mm / Small


Hätte ich mehr Platz im Case gehabt, hätte ich allerdings ohne zögern zur EKWB X4 gegriffen (250mm) :
EK-RES X4 250 (R2.0)  – EK Webshop


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der ek sieht mit der halterung aus, wie ne thermoskanne


----------



## Chukku (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jetzt, wo du es sagst erinnert mich das Design irgendwie an eine Flaschenhalterung am Fahrrad.

Zum Glück hätte er nicht in mein Case gepasst, sonst würde ich da jetzt jedes Mal dran denken 

Davon mal abgesehen könnte der Chrom-Look der Halterung in ein Build mit überwiegend Nickel/Chrom/transparent/weiss trotzdem ganz cool reinpassen.


----------



## KillercornyX (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Watercool Heatkiller sind schick, aber nicht billig....


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber verdammt wertig, meiner Meinung nach die qualitativ besten AGBs derzeit. Auch deutlich vor Aquacomputer und um einiges praktischer ohne diese blöde Mittelstange^^

Wer gerne Nickeloptik will:
Phobya Balancer 250 silver nickel | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## leon676 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also heatkiller ist zurzeit so das beste und schönste, was du bekommen kannst.
Der aqualis ist Preisleistungs mäßig aber am besten, da hier auch kein Plexiglas verwendet wird.


----------



## Rousi (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich finde die Singularity Computer Protium AGBs  sehr cool (einer davon ist grad auf dem Postweg zu mir  ).
> Die Größenangaben sind etwas irreführend... die 100mm Variante dürfte insgesamt etwa 150mm hoch sein.. ich glaub, die 100mm beziehen sich auf die reine Höhe der transparenten Tube an sich.
> 
> Singularity Computers Protium Reservoir - 100mm / Small
> ...



Ui. Den hab ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit im Auge und wäre an ein paar (eigenen) Bildern, Bewertung,... interessiert


----------



## jimmy9086 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besten Dank allen.


KillercornyX schrieb:


> Für nen Wand PC würde ich aber die größere 250er Variante nehmen.
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Hier mal ein Entwurf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maße: L710xB300xT150mm
Deswegen ein 150er...


----------



## Chukku (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Ui. Den hab ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit im Auge und wäre an ein paar (eigenen) Bildern, Bewertung,... interessiert



Ist heute morgen angekommen.
Für meinen kompletten Build brauche ich aber sicherlich noch so um die 2 Wochen... kann also erst dann wirklich was zu eigenen Erfahrungen sagen und schicke Bilder machen 

Ich sag dann Bescheid.


----------



## chischko (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> der ek sieht mit der halterung aus, wie ne thermoskanne



Erinnert mich eher an den oberen Teil eines klassischen Mixers


----------



## Jan1604 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe über die SuFu nichts konkretes gefunden .

Welche Flüssigkeit ist am besten für Wakü`s?
Mir geht es dabei nur um die (Kühl-)Leistung.

Einfach destiliertes Wasser? Wenn ja mit welchen Zusätzen?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kühlflüssigkeit kühlt nicht, sie transportiert nur die Wärme von der Quelle (CPU/GPU/...) zur Senke (Radiator).

Bei Aquacomputer DP Ultra oder Innovatek Protect IP kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Chukku (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was Zusätze angeht, scheiden sich die Geister.. 
offiziell sollte man kein reines destilliertes Wasser nehmen, sondern immer Zusätze gegen Korrosion und Algenbildung dazugeben (oder gleich ein entsprechendes Fertiggemisch verwenden.)
Hier im Forum gibt es aber auch Anwender, die seit Jahren nur dest. Wasser verwenden und damit keine Probleme haben.
Ich selbst bin dafür zu sehr Feigling und habe dest. Wasser mit einem Konzentrat von EKWB gemixt.

Was die Kühlleistung (Wärmetransportleistung) angeht, nehmen sich die alle nichts.... im Wesentlichen ist es ja immer zu >95% Wasser und das hat immer die gleichen spezifischen Eigenschaften.. ob nun mit oder ohne Zusatz macht da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## Jan1604 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich habt ihr recht. Kühlflüssigkeit kühlt nicht... Habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.

Also könnte ich auch ohne Probleme das  Aquacomputer DP Ultra in Blau nehmen? Ich hatte bedenken das sich die Farbe etc. negativ auswirkt. Sowohl auf die Hardware als auch auf die Wärmetransportfähigkeit.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle Teile sollten wirklich sauber sein, auch die Fittings, Schläuche etc, vorher mit heissem Wasser reinigen. Es bringt nichts den Radi schön zu spülen, weil es so viele ToDos davon gibt und dann den Rest des Materials aus dem Karton einzubauen.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jan1604 schrieb:


> lAlso könnte ich auch ohne Probleme das  Aquacomputer DP Ultra in Blau nehmen? Ich hatte bedenken das sich die Farbe etc. negativ auswirkt. Sowohl auf die Hardware als auch auf die Wärmetransportfähigkeit.


Hier muss man eher mit den Schläuchen aufpassen. Manche werden schnell trüb bzw. nehmen die Farbe an.

Auch waschen sich die Weichmacher in den Schläuchen mehr oder weniger schnell aus.


----------



## Jan1604 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also doch lieber reines destilliertes  Wasser mit Zusätze gegen Korrosion und Algenbildung ?
Oder gibt es Schläuche bei denen das nicht so ist? (Hard-tube kommt fürs erste nicht in Frage)


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das gibt es nur die Gummischläuche. Mir sind im Wakübereich da nur Tygon Noepren und EK ZMT Schlauch bekannt. Die sind aber schwarz.


----------



## Chukku (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orryginal schrieb:


> Den Nemesis könnte ich unten nur verbauen, wenn ich die Lüfter saugend auf diesem montiere, da er mir sonst aufgrund der Breite gegen das unter Ende bzw. die unteren Anschlüsse des Mainboards stößt. Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dass die saugende Konfiguration absolut kein Problem ist, dann würde ich sie vielleicht doch nehmen.
> Vorausgesetzt, die sind matt, weil die raue Version finde ich auch potthässlich.





Chukku schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade heute den Nemesis GTS 360 bei highflow.nl bestellt.
> Wenn er ankommt sage ich Bescheid, ob er matt oder rau ist





ebastler schrieb:


> Die 360 GTS von highflow sind matt, hab zwei von dort




Jupp, ist bestätigt


----------



## Rousi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende in meiner WaKü (mit Hardtubes) seit etwas über einem Jahr das Aquacomputer DP Ultra (clear) und kann dieses auch uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.

Das sich bei den Schläuchen mit der Zeit mehr oder weniger Weichmacher auslösen (können), ist unausweichlich und sollte man auch so im Hinterkopf behalten.
Verfärben oder vergilben der Schläuche kommt auch, wenn man Flüssigkeit ohne Farbzusätze verwendet. Hier spielen neben der Flüssigkeit auch noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle (Material des Schlauch, Sonneneinstrahlung,...).

Die WaKü sollte zudem regelmäßig geprüft (Sichtprüfung der Fittinge auf Lecks, Wasseraustritt, Füllstand im AGB,...) und auch gewartet werden.
Bei der Wartung, (mit Saubermachen, Tausch der Kühlflüssigkeit,...) können zudem auch die Schläuche ausgetauscht werden, wenn man Verfärbungen erkennt oder sich wirklich schon Teilchen ausgelöst haben (im Wasser schwimmend).

Mit dem DP Ultra blau machst Du, meiner Meinung nach, nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Chukku (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dem Zusammenhang hab ich dann auch gleich eine Frage:

Ich plane gerade einen Umzug meines Systems in ein neues Case und werde dabei im sichtbaren Bereich Glasrohre einsetzen.
Die Pumpe werde ich allerdings versteckt in der "Nebenkammer" des Cases einbauen und per Schottverbinder auf der Seite mit Soft-Tubes verbinden (unter anderem auch wegen Entkoppelung).

Macht es dann theoretisch Sinn, für diese (unsichtbare) Verbindung die Tubes aus meinem "alten" System (< 1 Jahr) zu verwenden, weil die Weichmacher da schon rausgespült sind?
Oder ist die Gefahr größer, dass sich dort Chemikalien eingenistet haben, die ich im neuen Build nicht drinhaben will? (benutze andere Flüssigkeit und Farbe).

Am Sichersten wäre es natürlich, gleich einen EK-ZMT zu verwenden, aber ich will für die 20cm Schlauch nicht gleich 3m kaufen und dafür dann auch noch 13€ Porto zahlen. Und in 13mm gibts die auch nicht, so dass sogar noch Fittings dazukommen würden.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch Tygon
Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Kann bei den alten Schläuchen vielleicht sein wenn der Weichmacher raus ist, das die an den Anschlüssen nicht richtig abdichten. Aber das müssten die Experten beantworten.


----------



## Chukku (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Shit.. den hab ich übersehen.. 
und gerade erst heute morgen eine grössere Bestellung bei Aquatuning aufgegeben.. da hätt ich den ja gleich mit reinpacken können :-/

Gleich mal Support anschreiben, ob sie die bestehende Bestellung noch um einen Artikel erweitern können

Danke dir für die Info


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise geht sowas bei AT, am besten anrufen:

+49 (0) 5207 95846 140


----------



## JakPol (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzer Einwurf: Stand jetzt ist Watercool übrigens global der einzige Hersteller, der die EVGA FTW2 Karten mit einem Kühler supportet: Watercool - We received a lot of questions about our new... | Facebook


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, bei EK steht immer noch "Coming Soon". Mal sehen wann die fertig sind.


----------



## Jan1604 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,
mal wieder ein paar anfänger Fragen..
Ich will mir die <<Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version>> holen.

Ich habe mir zu meinen baldigen System das Netzteil "be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11" ausgesucht. Ist da schon der passenede Stromanschluss enthalten? Über welchen Stecker wird das angeschlossen?

Desweiteren kann ich ja den Lüfter an die Pumpe anschließen (zur Steuerung). Richtig? Ich habe dazu in der Planung ein 480 Radiator. Dieser enthält ja 4 Lüfter? Wie schließe ich das an?
Ein Lüfterstecker für 4 Lüfter?


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe wird über einen normalen vierpoligen Molex-Stecker (die für Non-SATA-Festplatten und Laufwerke) angeschlossen. Deinem Netzteil liegen Kabel mit entsprechenden Steckern bei. 

Die Lüftersteuerung der Pumpe ist stark eingeschränkt was die Anschlussleistung angeht. Vier Lüfter sollte man ihr nicht unbedingt zumuten, denn dabei kann die Elektronik überhitzen. Drei Lüfter üblicher Leistungsklassen gehen in der Regel noch relativ problemlos per Splitter-Kabel. Allerdings wird die Pumpenelektronik warm je stärker du die Lüfter drosselst. Dadurch wird auch der Anzeigewert des Tempsensors in der Pumpe verfälscht - aber der ist ohnehin nicht sehr genau.

*Edit:* Du kannst den Lüfterausgang aber bei Bedarf verstärken, indem du dir z. B. einen Poweramp bastelst, mit dem du die Leistung des Lüfteranschlusses der Pumpe verstärkst: [How To] Poweramp für Lüftersteuerung oder aquastream XT Ultra


----------



## KillercornyX (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Daher habe ich die ultimate genommen, die hat pwm Steuerung. In Kombination mit dem phobya pwm splitter mit eigener Stromversorgung ist das kein Problem mehr... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan1604 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Pumpe wird über einen normalen vierpoligen Molex-Stecker (die für Non-SATA-Festplatten und Laufwerke) angeschlossen. Deinem Netzteil liegen Kabel mit entsprechenden Steckern bei.
> 
> So wie ich das aus der Beschreibung lese hat mein Netzteil einen 4-Poligen Molex-Stecker mit 12V. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> Bei Aquatuning wird mir ein externes 34W Netzteil für 18€ empfohlen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jan
Das NT reicht und wird funktionieren.
Warum das externe Netzteil dazu empfohlen wird weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich weil es noch auf Lager ist.


----------



## Chukku (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dein Netzteil hat modulares Kabelmanagement.
Es liegen also etliche Kabel bei, die du je nach Bedarf anschliessen oder weglassen kannst.

Es sind mehrere Kabel dabei, du in einen der "Drives" Slots des Netzteil stecken kannst und die dann auf der anderen Seite unter anderem genau den 4-Pin Molex haben, den du brauchst.
Die meisten dieser Kabel sind Mehrfachkabel.. haben zum Beispiel 2 x Sata  und 2 x 4-Pin Molex dran.

Also ja: dein Netzteil hat definitv den Anschluss, den du brauchst und kann darüber auch mehr als genug Leistung liefern.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Jan1604 schrieb:


> So wie ich das aus der Beschreibung lese hat mein Netzteil einen 4-Poligen Molex-Stecker mit 12V. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Hast du richtig verstanden. Da es sich bei deinem Netzteil aber um ein Modell mit modularem Kabelmanagement handelt, musst du natürlich auch eins der Kabel mit einem solchen Stecker am Netzteil einstecken .

*Edit:* too late...  



Jan1604 schrieb:


> Bei Aquatuning wird mir ein externes 34W Netzteil für 18€ empfohlen?


Bei Aquatuning wird dir empfohlen was Aqutuning dein Geld in die Kasse spült  . 

Prinzipiell ist so ein externes Netzteil aber kein Fehler und kann beim Befüllen des Kreislaufs gute Dienste leisten. Für den Normalbetrieb ist es aber natürlich unnötig. Da du es nicht dauerhaft zum Betrieb benötigst, ist das ausnahmsweise mal ein Netzteil bei dem man bedenkenlos sparen kann, wenn man sich denn überhaupt eins holt. Ein Überbrückungsstecker ist schließlich billiger und eine Büroklammer mit der du das ATX-Netzteil ebenfalls überbrücken kannst, ist in der Regel gratis . Trotzdem erhöht so eine externes Netzteil natürlich den Komfort beim Befüllen des Systems, weil du dein PC-Netzteil dann eben nicht überbrücken musst.


----------



## Jan1604 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber es macht doch einen Unterschied ob 12 V vom Netzteil oder 34 V vom externen Netzteil an die Pumpe angeschlossen werden?
Oder kann die Pumpe mit beiden umgehen und hat dann ur weniger Leistung?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watt und Volt ist aber was anderes. 
Wenn das (externe) NT nicht genug Leistung (Watt) zur Verfügung stellen kann, geht es kaputt.
Wenn das (externe) NT zu viel Spannung (Volt) hat, geht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Pumpe kaputt.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^so ist es! 
Für eine AS-XT sollte das externe Netzteil 12V (Volt) mit 2A (Ampere) liefern. Gemäß P=U*I sind das 24W (Watt). 
Die meisten externen Netzteil mit 4-Pol Modex-Stecker liefern genau das - auch günstigere Modelle als die du bei AT bekommst.

34W (12V * 2,833A) sind für die AS-XT nicht nötig. Rein laut Herstellerangabe (und auch real) würden 18W (12V * 1,5A) genügen, aber man sollte bei Netzteilen immer ein wenig Reserve einplanen, wenn man Motoren wie eine Pumpe daran betreibt, da die Einschaltströme höher als der Betriebsstrom sind (aber nur sehr kurzzeitig). Ohne Belastung der Lüfterausgänge saugt die Pumpe im Übrigen noch weniger. In jedem Fall ist aber darauf zu achten, dass das Netzteil eine Spannung von 12V liefert. Notebooknetzteile die oft mit 19V arbeiten oder USB-Zubehör-Netzteile die nur 5V liefern sind z. B. nicht geeignet - die sind aber auch nie mit einem passenden Molex-Stecker ausgestattet. Von daher kann man bei der Auswahl nicht viel falsch machen .


----------



## Jan1604 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uups. V und W... ^^

Zum befüllen habe ich auch schon gehört das ein Überbrückungsstecker Sinnvoll ist. 
Aber wenn ich alle Stecker (bisauf das für die Pumpe) von Netzteil abziehe bräuchte ich doch das Netzteil nur kurz an und wieder aus machen? Oder ist das nicht gut^^


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein ATX-Netzteil geht nur an wenn es das PowerSourceOn (PS_ON) Signal am ATX-Stecker für´s Mainboard angelegt wird. Genau das ist die Aufgabe eines ATX Überbrückungsteckers. Man kann aber auch einfach die  den PS_ON-Pin mittels einer Büroklammer mit einem Masse-Pin verbinden.
Der Ein/Aus-Schalter des Netzteils trennt nur die Primärseite vom Netz. Damit kann man die Sekundärseite (also die Stecker für die Hardware) nicht ein- und ausschalten. 

Grundsätzlich sollten ATX-Netzteile immer eine gewisse Mindestlast sehen, wenn sie per PS_ON eingeschaltet wurden, aber eine Pumpe reicht dafür aus.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab mir so ein externes 12V Netzeil von Phobya gekauft und ich bereue es nicht. Hab schon einige Male das Wasser abgelassen und neu befüllt und dabei wollte ich nicht alle Stecker vom Netzteil trennen
Ebenso wenig wenn ich alles dran lasse und dann den PC mit trockenem Kreislauf betreibe. So ein extra Netzteil kostet nicht viel und man kann es auch mal mit Adaptern zum Test von Lüftern oder so nutzen.
Und grad wenn man sich nicht sicher ist ob der Kreislauf dicht ist hat man so die Sicherheit, dass die teueren PC-Komponenten garantiert spannungsfrei sind (sofern man auch den Netzstecker gezogen hat  )


----------



## KempA (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab das hier und würde es NICHT weiterempfehlen
NAVILOCK Netzteil ext. 240V > 4-Pin 12V/2A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Mit meiner Aquastream XT Ultra läuft alles ohne Probleme, aber die VPP755 kommt mit dem NT nicht klar. Meistens passiert einfach nix und ab und an legt die Pumpe dann los. Das Befüllen mit dem Netzteil in Kombi mit der VPP755 hat so fast 2 Stunden gedauert


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bestellt dir das externe Netzteil zum Entlüften, außer du hast ein altes ATX Netzteil da. Das Dark Power Pro 11 bekommt man nicht überbrückt, da reichen selbst mehrere Lüfter/Festplatten nicht, um den Unterlastschutz zu umgehen. Afaik wird da auch die Last auf dem CPU Stecker überwacht


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK - das ist in der Tat ein Grund mehr in dem Fall ein externes Netzteil zu kaufen.

Sind die aktuellen BeQuiet!-Netzteile so grenzwertig bezüglich Unterlast aufgebaut, dass ihnen die paar Watt einer Pumpe nicht reichen, oder hat das andere Gründe?
Dass der Unterlastschutz bei BeQuiet!-Netzteilen so rigoros gehandhabt wird, war mir jedenfalls noch nicht bekannt. Danke auch von mir für die Info! 
Hab mich nach meinen extrem negativen Erfahrungen mit BeQuiet! vor langer Zeit allerdings auch nicht mehr intensiv mit denen beschäftigt. Nach dem Desaster damals mit den Baureihen die sie damals von  ToPower produzieren ließen, lassen sie bei BeQuiet! meines Wissens ja inzwischen schon seit einigen Jahren wieder bei vernünftigen Herstellern wie FSP produzieren und achten auf die Qualität der Kondensatoren.

@KempA: Ob das mit der VPP755 wirklich dem Netzteil anzulasten ist, darf man imho  getrost bezweifeln .


----------



## KempA (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten hab ich keine PRobleme mit der Pumpe außer dass die PWM-Steuerung nicht funktioniert, aber das ist ja "normal"


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein sind sie nicht. Die D5 lässt sich an meinem BQ E10 600W CM auch ohne weitere am Netzteil angeschlossenen Komponeneten über eine Büroklammer starten. Daher ist es wohl nur ein Nachteil des BQ DP11.


----------



## JakPol (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

For the Record: Ich hab ein alter BeQuiet E5 350W, das ich aus irgendeinem alten PC geklaut habe. Das lässt sich ohne Probleme überbrücken.

Und die Watercool D5-PWM hat übrigens auch ganz brav und anstandslos den Kreislauf befüllt. Man liest ja gerne mal von Problemen mit den D5 PWM Varianten...


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nein sind sie nicht. Die D5 lässt sich an meinem BQ E10 600W CM auch ohne weitere am Netzteil angeschlossenen Komponeneten über eine Büroklammer starten. Daher ist es wohl nur ein Nachteil des BQ DP11.



Joa Nachteil...wie mans nimmt. Klar ärgerlich für den konkreten Fall, aber ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele Leute ihr Netzteil mit unterlast schon gehimmelt haben  Das DPP ist ja um einiges wertiger als die E-Serie und scheint auch die Schutschaltungen um einiges konsequenter umzusetzen, Überbrücken ist ja immerhin kein vom Hersteller vorgesehener Anwendungsfall!

Ich hab für den Bedarfsfall immer ein 12V (2A) Ladegerät da, wo ich einfach mit ner Lüsterklemme einen Molex-Stecker dran gemacht hab, kostenpunkt 5-6€. Ich muss die Verkabelung nicht ständig auseinander reißen und belaste die NT Komponenten nicht


----------



## keks4 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, mich würde mal intressieren welche 180mm für einen MoRa 360 am besten geeignet sind wenns lautlos sein soll, (entsprechend gedrosselt natürlich) hab festgestellt das ich im Bereich 180mm Sträflich wenig informiert bin


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lautlos ist ein blöder Begriff, denn jeder anders definiert. Ich konnte für mich leider noch keinen 180er finden der meine Ansprüche erfüllt


----------



## JakPol (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich habe Silverstone Air Penetrator AP 181 dran. Die neuere Revision läuft bei 2,1V an, hat dann ~230 rpm, das ist leiser als meine Pumpe. Ich habe im aquaero ne Lüfterkurve eingestellt, wo die erst bei eienr Wassertemp von 33° überhaupt erst anlaufen, sind also bi dahin komplett bei 0. Ich persönlich hab die noch nie bei mehr als 800rpm im Normalbetrieb gehabt, da sind sie klar hörbar - aber man hat immernoch 400rpm mehr Headroom, falls man irgendwann mal Extremszenarien durchtesten möchte.


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



keks4 schrieb:


> Moin, mich würde mal intressieren welche 180mm für einen MoRa 360 am besten geeignet sind wenns lautlos sein soll, (entsprechend gedrosselt natürlich) hab festgestellt das ich im Bereich 180mm Sträflich wenig informiert bin



Hallo keks4,

empfehlen kann ich nur schlecht da ich noch ein Neuling in Sachen Wakü bin aber meine Erfahrungswerte kann ich dir mitteilen:
Habe einen Mora 360 Pro mit 4x Phobya G-Silent 18 am laufen, gedrosselt auf 50%. Diese sind von Haus aus mit 100% schon sehr leise (nach meinem Gehör) aber gedrosselt sind sie so gut wie unhörbar.

Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wäre wohl am Besten, einfach ein paar Modelle zu ordern und Probe zu hören (auch wenn das keine absolute Garantie gibt, dank Fertigungsschwankungen usw.). Ich fand _meinen_ G-Silent immer irgendwie zu laut und stark runter gedrosselt fehlte mir dann die Leistung.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze ebenso ein externes Phobya Netzteil, sowohl zum Befüllen des derzeit in Bau befindlichen Systems, als auch zum Test der Beleuchtung / Lüfter während des Baus.. wenn man viel mit indirektem Licht arbeitet hilft es enorm, während des Baus den Einfluss von Reflexion und Streuung im Case zu sehen, bevor man am Ende alles für ne kleine Änderung auseinander reissen muss.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin liebe Wakü-Gemeinde,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meiner Aquastream Ultimate, welche ich in meinem (ersten) Kreislauf einsetze.
Und zwar klackert/rasselt sie für ein bis zwei Sekunden, nachdem der Rechner nach mehreren Stunden (z.B. am nächsten Tag) gestartet wird. Genauso lange dauert es auch, bis sich in meinem Eisbecher die Fontäne von unten bildet.
Ist das ein normales Verhalten oder muss ich mir sorgen machen?

Ich hänge euch noch ein Video an aber leider erst später oder morgen, da ich meinen PC heute morgen bereits starten musste. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## chischko (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus Shit! 

Ist mMn normal, da es eine Hochlaufphase gibt. Auch meine D5 braucht etwas zund ändert ihr Klangbild über 2-3 Sekunden hinweg. Druck muss aufgebaut werden und der ganze Kreislauf muss sich in Bewegung setzen. 
Hast Du schon einen Zusatz im Wasser drin? Bei mir wurde es auch schlagartig besser (v.A. beim Durchflusssensor, der immer gaaaanz leicht geklackert hat) als ich das Double Protect Pro mit in den Kreislauf gekippt habe, denn es scheint auch eine schmierende Wirkung zu haben und hat sowhl Pumpe als auch DFM stark beruhigt.


----------



## KillercornyX (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Moin liebe Wakü-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meiner Aquastream Ultimate, welche ich in meinem (ersten) Kreislauf einsetze.
> Und zwar klackert/rasselt sie für ein bis zwei Sekunden, nachdem der Rechner nach mehreren Stunden (z.B. am nächsten Tag) gestartet wird. Genauso lange dauert es auch, bis sich in meinem Eisbecher die Fontäne von unten bildet.
> Ist das ein normales Verhalten oder muss ich mir sorgen machen?



Ich hab auch die Ultimate und kann mir das nur so erklären, dass du möglicherweise Luft in der Pumpe hast. Wenn sie also eine Weile ruhig steht könnten sich kleine Luftbläschen in der Kammer sammeln. Bei meiner kenn ich so ein Problem nicht. 
Außer wenn ich neu befülle und die Pumpe noch nicht vollständig unter Wasser steht macht sie Geräusche. 
Ich warte mal auf dein Video, vielleicht lässt sich da was erkennen oder erhöhren...


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo chischko, hallo KillerkornyX,

danke für eure Antworten. Leider ist es bislang nicht nochmal aufgetreten. Hoffentlich habe ich morgen früh mehr Glück!


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Jan1604 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zur Aquastream XT (Ultra-Version). In der Beschreibung von Aquatuning steht "Leistungsaufnahme 5W". 
Heißt das jetzt das die Pumpe nur 5W benötigt? 
Von Aquatuning wird auch ein externes Netzeil empfohlen. Dieses hat 34W. Ist das dann nicht ein bisschen viel?
Und könnte ich -da das 34W Netzeil nicht mehr vorrätig ist- auch ein 24W Netzeil nehmen?

Und dann nochmal eine Frage zum Anschluss an mein Computer-Netzeil. Ich stecke nur den 4 Pin-Molex-Stecker angeschlossen? Muss ich da die Watt anzahl einstellen? Oder macht es das automatisch.
Sry für die Frage. Aber ich habe noch nie einen PC geschweige denn eine Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe an sich (also der Motor und dessen Steuerelektronik) braucht ca. 5W-13W, je nach dem mit welcher Frequenz und mit welcher Belastung man sie betreibt. Die Belastung hängt u. A. vom Strömungswiderstand und von der bzw. Viskosität des gepumpten Mediums ab. Wenn die integrierte Lüftersteuerung innerhalb ihrer Spezifikation zusätzlich voll ausgelastet wird, kommen noch mal 5W dazu. Maximal saugt die Pumpe so laut Hersteller 18W (12V * 1,5A). Dieser Leistungsbedarf ist in der Praxis aber kaum zu erreichen. 
Wie andernorts bereits gesagt: Ein 24W-Netzteil reicht völlig für die AS-XT.

Die maximale Leistung (in Watt) ergibt sich immer aus der maximalen Stromaufnahme des Bauteils (in Ampere) multipliziert mit der Nenn-Spannung in (Volt) mit der es versorgt wird. Welche Stromstärke (und damit welche Leistung) sich im Betrieb einstellt, ist vom Bedarf und damit von der Belastung abhängig. Die Leistung stellt sich also dadurch  ein wie du dein Bauteil belastest. Das gilt für eine Pumpe genau wie für  andere Verbraucher wie z. B. für einen Prozessor (bei dem sich die  Stromaufnahme zwischen Idle und Last jedoch wesentlich stärker  unterscheidet). Kreiselpumpen kann man im Übrigen auch nicht ohne  Weiteres überlasten, solange man sie innerhalb ihrer Spezifikation betreibt. Überlastung durch Überhitzung ist allerdings  möglich - bei einer AS-XT wird dir das aber nur durch absichtliche  Überlastung der Lüftersteuerung gelingen.

Wichtig ist also lediglich, dass die Spannungsquelle die maximale Stromstärke liefern kann, die das Gerät aufnehmen kann. Wenn du außerdem einen brauchbaren Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils erreichen willst, sollte es darüber hinaus nicht allzu stark überdimensioniert sein. 


*Edit: *Ein Tipp noch: Produktbeschreibungen von Händlern sind, wie auch hier, oft fehlerhaft bzw. nicht vollständig. Speziell bei Aquatuning ist das keine Seltenheit, aber auch bei anderen Händlern kommt das vor. Recht viele Produkt-Beschreibungen bei AT sind leider schon geradezu traditionell mit Fehlern gespickt, wenn es um technische Spezifikationen geht. 
Besser man informiert sich deshalb immer direkt beim Hersteller (in dem Fall bei der Firma aquacomputer) . Hier der Link zum Handbuch der AS-XT: Klick (Angaben zu Spannung und Stromstärke - und damit zur Leistung - findest du auf Seite 22) 

Nur bei Alphacool-, Phobya- oder Masterkleer-Produkten sollte man meiner Erfahrung nach auch dann vorsichtig sein, wenn man die Informationen beim Hersteller einholt. Das sind zu Aquatuning gehörige Firmen bzw. Eigenmarken von Aquatuning und entsprechend fehlerhafte Beschreibungen sind hier leider auch "herstellerseitig" keine Seltenheit. Ein Beispiel sind z. B die falschen, bzw. nutzlosen Angaben bei der AT/ALC VPP755 zum maximalen Durchfluss. Vernünftige Handbücher, Betriebsanleitungen oder Spec-Sheets sucht man da leider vergebens.

*Edit #2:* Sorry für die zunächst etwas umständlichen Formulierungen - hab´s  noch mal etwas verständlicher formuliert.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand gute Alternativen zu kleinen LCD Displays zb: Waveshare?


----------



## DOcean (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur Text oder auch Grafik? bunt?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Nur Text oder auch Grafik? bunt?



Grafik


----------



## Jan1604 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke VJoe2max für die Ausführliche Erklärung. So habe das sogar ich verstanden^^

Eine Frage noch. Es soll der Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT blue USB Fan-Controller für die Lüftersteuerung verbaut werden. Somit will ich auch die von dir genannte Überlastung durch die Lüfter umgehen.
Jetzt wollte ich mir RGB Lüfter holen. Brauche ich dann noch einen RGB-Controller? Oder kann ich das über den aquaero 6 mit steuern? Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden --> wird wohl dann nicht mit dabei sein?


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laptop LCD und passendes "driver board" dazu. Zumindest wenn es etwas größer sein soll.

Ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus, nur eben die raspberry pi Bildschirme, sind aber auch so teuer


----------



## DOcean (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

LCDs kosten grundsätzlich halt was, alten Monitor nehmen fällt mir noch ein...

Mit Grafik ist auch komplizierter von der Ansteuern her...

LCDs & Displays : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits  <- was es alles gibt aber nur wenige mit HDMI/DVI


----------



## orryginal (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte man eine 9V Blockbatterie benutzen, um eine Pumpe (in meinem Fall eine DDC 310) beim Befüllen des Kühlkreislaufes für die Zeit der Pumpvorgänge laufen zu lassen?


----------



## the_leon (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, kannst du


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fragt sich wie lange^^
Wenn du denen gehörst wo sich diverse NEtzteile von Routern, handys und co ansammeln, kannst du da auch mal gucken ob du was findest. Viele Router laufen@12V


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (28. Februar 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orryginal schrieb:


> Könnte man eine 9V Blockbatterie benutzen, um eine Pumpe (in meinem Fall eine DDC 310) beim Befüllen des Kühlkreislaufes für die Zeit der Pumpvorgänge laufen zu lassen?



Entgegen dem was "the_leon" geschrieben hat, glaube ich nicht, dass du den benötigten Strom (knapp 1A) dafür aus der Batterie bekommst.


----------



## orryginal (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuch macht klug . Aber jetzt mal abgesehen davon, ob es mit der Batterie klappt. Was ist denn die "übliche" Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Netzteil überbrücken oder ein 12V (2A) Netzteil besorgen und Molexstecker dran machen (Lüsterklemme). Gibts ab 5€^^


----------



## DOcean (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ATX Netzteil überbrücken oder ein extra NT nehmen (z.B. von einer ext Platte)


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ja schon länger überlegt andere Radiatoren + Lüfter zu verbauen. Mich machen die Silent Wings 3 neugierig. Die werden angepriesen, gelobt, aber ich finde nix zu Radiatoren Test. Also keine ordentliche gegenüberstellung mit Konkurenz und ordentlichen Werten, hat der wer was parat?
Bin am überlegen 2x nexxxos st30 (nicht den neueren und verbesserten X-Flow, das geht aufgrund Aufbau und verschlauchung kaum zu realisieren mit denen) 480 oder 420mm zu nehmen (hab ja aktuel 2x 60mm dicke 480er radiatoren verbaut mit push/pull) nur im pull. Dürfte ja absolut problemlos auch für gute temps im Sommer reichen + reserven für ein eventueles Multigpu Setup. Ich weis überdimensioniert, aber somit garantiert leiser und Reserven für OC sowie basteleien und experiemente sind gegeben.


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu den Silent Wings kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop sind generell sehr leise Lüfter und auch gut für dünne Radiatoren wie die ST30 geeignet. Die gibts in 120mm und 140mm jeweils noch in verschiedenen Varianten.
 Ich verwende 3x die B14-PS 140mm Lüfter mit PWM-Steuerung auf einem ST30 420er. Leider sind die nicht ganz billig aber wirklich absolut leise, besonders im unteren und mittleren Drehzahlbereich. Mit voller Drehzahl hört man sie natürlich dann doch, aber das sollte klar sein.

Übrigens sind die ST30 X-Flow nicht unbedingt verbessert, sondern das Wasser fließt einfach komplett einmal durch den Radiator. Bei der normalen Variante fließt es auf der einen Seite hin und auf der anderen zurück. Kühltechnisch sollten die identsich sein, man hat bei den beiden nur die Wahl wo die Anschlüsse sind.
Mit einem 420er bist du eigentlich schon gut dabei, 2 Stück sind dann zwar etwas OP, aber watt solls, man kann nicht zu viel Radiatorfläche haben.  

Hab auch mal zwischenzeitig überlegt nen zweiten zu verbauen, aber das lohnt sich aktuell nicht bei mir.


----------



## SnamiBog (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mein System auf WAKÜ umzurüsten. (GPU + CPU denke ich mal)

Da ich jedoch keinen wirklichen Plan hier von habe, habe ich mich erst mal ein bisschen eingelesen und ein paar Interessante Dinge erfahren. 

Ich wollte aber mal im Voraus nachfragen, ob jemand evtl. jemanden kennt (gern auch Online-Händler) die solch eine Umrüstung für einen erledigen, damit auch nichts schief geht. 
Natürlich dann mit Bezahlung  

Mein derzeitiges System sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Core I7-7700K
BeQuiet Silent Loop 240 
2x ASUS GTX 1080 STRIX Advanced Gaming mit SLI-HB-Bridge
MSI Z270 Gaming M7
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 - 1.000 W
Corsair Carbide Air 540 
Corsair 16 GB DDR 4 - 3000er RAM
+ M2 SSD und div. andere SSD's

Habe mir zwar die Seiten mal durchgelesen (auch Budget) kam da aber noch auf keinen Nenner bzw. weiß ich nicht, wie viel es ungefähr kosten würde. Denkt Ihr mit ~ 700 € könnte man da schon was anfangen?

Bevor ich jetzt einen extra Thread erstelle, dachte ich mir, ich frage einfach mal im *Quatsch Thread* nach, evtl. kann mir hier ja jemand bezüglich der o. g. Frage weiterhelfen^^ 

Danke im Voraus und Grüße


----------



## DOcean (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

700 könnte schwer werden...

Alleine die beiden GPU Kühler kosten ja schon 100 pro Stück...

Aber extra Thread wäre die richtige Idee. (auch wegen dem nicht Selbstbau)


----------



## Chukku (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mal gaaaaanz grob die absolute Grundausstattung überschlagen:
(wohlgemerkt mit 2 x 360er Radi nicht super grosszügig bemessen.. sollte für 2 x 1080 + cpu aber ausreichen... wenn du dann später mal auf 300W GPUs umrüsten willst, wirds aber vielleicht etwas knapp/lauter)

GPU Kühler (2Stk): 180-240
CPU Kühler : 50-75
2 x 360 Radi: 140 - 180
6 Radi-Lüfter: 90 - 150
AGB + Pumpe: 100 - 150
Schlauch: 10-20
diverse Fittings / Winkelstücke / Ablasshahn: 150 - 200
Flüssigkeit: 5 - 25

macht 725 bis 1050 € (Materialkosten)
Mit Hardtubes, LEDs, Farben, extra Modulen für Pumpen- und Lüftersteuerung und sonstigem Pipapo ists nach oben natürlich relativ offen.
Die 90-150 für die Lüfter kannst du dir eventuell (teilweise) sparen, falls du schon geeignete Lüfter hast.


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnamiBog schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mein System auf WAKÜ umzurüsten. (GPU + CPU denke ich mal)
> 
> ...



Ne grobe Konfig haste ja schon bekommen bzw. Feedback zum Preis. Ich würde bei deinem SLI Setup eher zu 1000 Euro tendieren. 
Zum Shop/Dienstleister: Wäre gut zu wissen wo Du denn wohnst, zumindest grob, da das meist regionale Anbieter sind oder Du holst Dir hier mal Hilfe bzw. schaust, wer WaKü-Montageunterstützung in deiner Nähe anbietet: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## etar (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bräuchte mal nen Rat 

Hab bei meiner ersten wakü das Problem das bei einer bestimmten Lüfterdrehzahl eine Resonanz ensteht und das Gehäuse/Lüfter unschöne laute Geräusche macht. Verbaut sind 2x 360 radis, Noctua Nf-f12 und  nf-a14 Lüfter, alles in einem Fractal design define s.

Was kann man da machen?^^ Sind die Lüfter vllt zu fest auf den radis geschraubt, das dort Zuviel Vibration ans Gehäuse geleitet wird.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade anscheinend kennt von euch auch keiner nen Test der SW3 aufm Radiator. Somlen da ganz gut sein, aber ich hätte halt doch gerne Tests mit nem ordentlichen Vergleich zu anderen guten Lüftern aus dem Preissegment.


----------



## IssaP (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In einer der letzten PCGHs war ein Test der Silent Wings 3, soweit ich weiß werden da die Lüfter auf einem Alphacool XT45 getestet. War die Ausgabe 12/2016 soweit ich das richtig sehe, vielleicht gibt es die noch als digitale Variante für ein paar Euro.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die wurden da getestet :O
hab ichs überlesen sonst hät ich mir den artikel ausgeschnittrn oder eingescant :O
gleich mal den Haufen PCGH durchwühln gehen

Edit: Grad gefunden, tatsache 
im schnitt nichtmal 1°C hibter den PL2 die ich aktuel habe. Da bin ich doch glatt am überlegen statt Lüfter zu tauschen und Radiator, nur den Radiator von 480mm 60mm auf 30mm zu tauschen und nurnoch pull zu machen. Dürfte volkommen ausreichen und meine Temperaturen quasi 0 beeinflussen. Durch den wegfall von 8 Lüftern wird der PC automatisch noch etwas leiser.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie viele hast du insgesamt, dass du einfach mal 8 wegfallen lässt?


----------



## v3nom (1. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Schade anscheinend kennt von euch auch keiner nen Test der SW3 aufm Radiator.



thermalbench.com


----------



## PegasusSK (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Noxxphox
Ich weiß ja nicht von welchem Hersteller dein 480/60er ist aber hast du mal versucht ihn nur push oder pull laufen zu lassen?
Bei den Alphacool z.B. ist der Unterschied zwar nicht null aber auch nicht grad riesig.
Da ist die Luftaustrittsfläche im Gehäuse entscheidender, insofern du über den Radiator ausbläst.
Bei meinem aktuellen Phanteks Primo ist der Deckel ein Albtraum, obwohl ich das Kunststoffmesh bereits entfernt habe.


----------



## JakPol (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oha. Aquatuning scheint es sich nach EK mit dem nächsten großen Hersteller zu verscherzen: Alphacool VPP755 noise - Page 3


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Für mich macht das den Eindruck, als hätte jemand bei Aquatuning die offizielle Warnung bezüglich der "Aurora"-Show-Flüssigkeiten, die man ja tatsächlich nicht länger als 14 Tage verwenden darf,  falsch eingeordnet und pauschal auf alle Mayhems Produkte angewendet.

ABER: dazu muss man auch sagen, dass Mayhems bekannt dafür ist, dass sie sich in öffentlich Medien teilweise  sehr daneben benehmen. JayzTwoCents hatte vor einiger Zeit ja auch eine Schlammschlacht mit denen, woraufhin er die Nutzung von Mayhems Flüssigkeiten zeitweise eingestellt hatte.
Also ist möglicherweise doch was an der Warnung von Aquatuning dran.

VLOG: Unnecessary drama with Mayhems - YouTube


----------



## uss-voyager (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss mal was fragen... Wieso zum Teufel sind Ausgleichsbehälter so teuer??? Ich wollte vielleicht mal meine Eheim Station gegen was neueres austauschen. Ausgesucht hatte ich mir die Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 62€ und den Watercool HEATKILLER Tube 100 D5 weil ich den direkt an meinem MoRa Schrauben kann.
Die 62€ für eine Pumpe halte ich für völlig ok aber was zum teufel kostet an einem so kleinen Behälter für Wasser 80€??? Was kostet der in der Herstellung 5€ vielleicht?
Ich finde es ehrlichgesagt ganz schön frech für ein öden Wasserbehälter 80€ zu verlangen. Aber anscheinend werden solche Preise ja bezahlt...


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast dir mit dem Heatkiller halt auch einen der teuersten auf dem Markt ausgesucht...
Der Behälter ist aus Borosilikatglas und hat Streben aus gefrästem Aluminium... entsprechend teuer ist er auch.

Der Aquacomputer Dualis D5 kostet z.B. "nur" 43€ und bietet die gleiche Funktion.

Der integrierte Pumpendeckel samt Anschlussbohrungen und Dichtringen macht halt auch einen gewissen Teil des Preises aus... es ist also nicht nur ein "öder Wasserbehälter"


----------



## uss-voyager (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den bekomme ich ja nicht an dem MoRa geschraubt oder gibt es dafür auch eine Halterung?


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt allerdings.. blödes Beispiel von mir.
Möglich wäre es schon, dann allerdings mit ein bisschen Bastelarbeit. Es gibt ja einen Halter für Aqualis (Aquacomputer Halterung fur aqualis Ausgleichsbehalter | Aqualis Zubehor | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland).. dann müsste man sich nur ein Alu-Blech oder ähnliches auf 120mm zuschneiden, um diesen Halter auch an einem Lüfterplatz anzuschrauben.

Es gibt aber durchaus viele verschiedene Röhrenbehälter (mit D5 Montagemöglichkeit) von anderen Herstellern, die dann auch Radiator-Halterungen mit dazu anbieten.
Und die Heatkiller sind von allen so ziemlich mit die teuersten. (aber auch stylishsten).

Alphacool Eisbecher wären etwas günstiger.
EKWB EK-RES X3 ebenfalls (115€ inklusive Pumpe)


----------



## uss-voyager (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe zwei linke Hände deshalb wird es mit selber basteln nichts werden  deswegen müsste es schon was fertiges sein was nur angeschraubt werden muss deswegen bleibt wohl nur der HEATKILLER Tube 100 übrig. Aber wäre dann wohl mit allem drum und dran bei knapp 200€ nur um Pumpe und Ausgleichbehälter zu tauschen. 
Hatte mit 100€ gerechnet aber da wusste ich noch nicht das ein Wasserbehälter 80€ kostet...
Glaube überlege mir das dann noch mal da erstmal ein Ryzen Update ansteht und das schon teuer genug wird.


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie gesagt:
Lösung von EKWB inklusive D5-Pumpe und Halterung = 120 €
EK-D5 Series - Pump Combo Units - Reservoirs  – EK Webshop
EK-UNI Pump Bracket (120mm FAN)  – EK Webshop

Lösung von Alphacooling inklusive VPP655 (=D5) Pumpe und Halterug = 135€
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehalter | 60mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool 120/140mm Halterung fur Alphacool Eisbecher - 2 Stuck | Eisbecher 150 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
(bzw. 5 € mehr, wenn es unbedingt die VPP755 Pumpe sein soll... aber mit der wäre ich vorsichtig. Die Revision 1 hatte einige Probleme, die mit der Rev. 2 nun behoben sein sollen.. aber noch ist es ein bisschen zu früh, um das mit Sicherheit zu wissen)

Billig ist es natürlich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PegasusSK schrieb:


> @Noxxphox
> Ich weiß ja nicht von welchem Hersteller dein 480/60er ist aber hast du mal versucht ihn nur push oder pull laufen zu lassen?
> Bei den Alphacool z.B. ist der Unterschied zwar nicht null aber auch nicht grad riesig.
> Da ist die Luftaustrittsfläche im Gehäuse entscheidender, insofern du über den Radiator ausbläst.
> Bei meinem aktuellen Phanteks Primo ist der Deckel ein Albtraum, obwohl ich das Kunststoffmesh bereits entfernt habe.



ich habe beide 480er im push pull. und nun will ich nurnoch pull da ich sehr Empfindliche Ohren habe. Im normalfall bei halbwegs normalen Klima wird das kaum hörbar, aber im Sommer muss das ordentlich aufdrehen, da hörst du es deutlich. Deswegen wollte ich auf 2x 480mm 30mm pull only umsteigen und die leicht erhöhte Wassertemperatur in kauf nehmen


----------



## Rousi (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du willst nichts selber basteln und die fertigen (und mitunter teuersten) Sachen alle zusammenkaufen und meckerst über den Preis? 

Hier eine andere Möglichkeit für ~145€

EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)  – EK Webshop
EK-UNI Pump Bracket (120mm FAN) Vertical  – EK Webshop

Damit kannst Du die Pumpe/AGB Kombo an einem Lüfter des MoRa anbringen.

/Ahhh.. Chukku war hier ein bisschen schneller - aber im Grunde die gleiche Idee


----------



## Rousi (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Für mich macht das den Eindruck, als hätte jemand bei Aquatuning die offizielle Warnung bezüglich der "Aurora"-Show-Flüssigkeiten, die man ja tatsächlich nicht länger als 14 Tage verwenden darf,  falsch eingeordnet und pauschal auf alle Mayhems Produkte angewendet.
> 
> ABER: dazu muss man auch sagen, dass Mayhems bekannt dafür ist, dass sie sich in öffentlich Medien teilweise  sehr daneben benehmen. JayzTwoCents hatte vor einiger Zeit ja auch eine Schlammschlacht mit denen, woraufhin er die Nutzung von Mayhems Flüssigkeiten zeitweise eingestellt hatte.
> Also ist möglicherweise doch was an der Warnung von Aquatuning dran.
> ...



Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab, hatte sich bei Jay die Mayhems Pastel von Orange zu Braun verfärbt.

Nach einigem Hin und Her (Schuld-Zuweisungen, falsche Wortwahl, Twitter Gedöns und Drama) haben JayzTwoCents und Mayhem beschlossen dem zusammen auf den Grund zu gehen und versucht die Verfärbung zu rekonstruieren und die chem. Zusammensetzung der Flüssigkeiten zu analysieren.

Was wirklich rausgekommen ist, bzw. die Ursache für die Verfärbung war, hab ich (bisher) nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die Profis hier: Weiß einer wie lang ein PWM-Kabel maximal sein darf?


----------



## Thaurial (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Habe zwei linke Hände deshalb wird es mit selber basteln nichts werden  deswegen müsste es schon was fertiges sein was nur angeschraubt werden muss deswegen bleibt wohl nur der HEATKILLER Tube 100 übrig. Aber wäre dann wohl mit allem drum und dran bei knapp 200€ nur um Pumpe und Ausgleichbehälter zu tauschen.
> Hatte mit 100€ gerechnet aber da wusste ich noch nicht das ein Wasserbehälter 80€ kostet...
> Glaube überlege mir das dann noch mal da erstmal ein Ryzen Update ansteht und das schon teuer genug wird.



Bei den "Wasserbehältern" gibt es halt auch qualitative Unterschiede. Wenn Du nen Mora hast und unbedingt daran was klemmen möchtest, ist die Heatkiller Version eben die Beste.




Chukku schrieb:


> wie gesagt:
> Lösung von EKWB inklusive D5-Pumpe und Halterung = 120 €
> EK-D5 Series - Pump Combo Units - Reservoirs  – EK Webshop
> EK-UNI Pump Bracket (120mm FAN)  – EK Webshop
> ...



Die Lösungen sind halt qualitativ nicht die gleiche Nummer.. Von der Befestigung am mora mal abgesehn


----------



## PegasusSK (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Noxxphox
Deshalb hatte ich gefragt, ob du schon nur pull mit der jetzigen Konfiguration bereits getestet hast.
Bei den Alphacool hat der 30er 16fpi, der 45er 12fpi und der 60er 10fpi.
Das führt dazu, das alle ein ähnliches Verhalten zeigen.
Zumindest im normalen Drehzahlbereich, der bei mir zwischen 400 und 800 U/min liegt (Typisch max 600 U/min @ 33°C Wasser).
Und empfindliche Ohren kann ich bestens nachvollziehen. 
Vielleicht sind ja Shrouds was für dich?!


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Die Lösungen sind halt qualitativ nicht die gleiche Nummer.. Von der Befestigung am mora mal abgesehn



Stimmt natürlich, dass der Heatkiller eine andere Hausnummer ist.
Aber er hat sich ja ausdrücklich über das hohe Preisniveau beschwert und ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es auch Produkte ohne Premium-Aufschlag gibt. Dass das auch mit Abstrichen in der Qualität / Anmutung verbunden ist, ist klar.

Und was die Befestigung am Mora angeht:
Die günstigen Alternativen haben vielleicht keine dedizierte Mora Halterung.. aber so lange man am Mora 120mm Lüfter dran hat, geht ja jede standardmässige Halterung für 120mm Radiatoren auch.
Sieht dann vielleicht nicht so aus , wie gewünscht.. aber da sind wir dann wieder an dem Punkt angekommen, dass man für Sonderwünsche eben auch einen besonderen Preis zahlen muss.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PegasusSK schrieb:


> @Noxxphox
> Deshalb hatte ich gefragt, ob du schon nur pull mit der jetzigen Konfiguration bereits getestet hast.
> Bei den Alphacool hat der 30er 16fpi, der 45er 12fpi und der 60er 10fpi.
> Das führt dazu, das alle ein ähnliches Verhalten zeigen.
> ...



ja aber da kommen die lüfter nicht durch. Die müssen arg aufdrehen um durch die 60mm zu kommen. Mit push pull brauch ich für gleiche Temperaturen teilweise nichtmal 1/3 der Drehzahl. Deswegen möchte ich auf dünnere mit Pull only umsteigen. Die kühlleistung ist hammer, z.b. hat meine 980ti selbst bei 1,281v und 1,6ghz noch keine 46°C gesehen gehabt. nichtmal im Sommer. aktuel dümpel ich nach stundenlangen zocken bei 95% mkndestauslastung der Graka bei maximal 40-41°C rum. Aber da drehts manchmal auch schon auf. Habs versucht zu optimieren baher ne leichte Wellenfunktion ist imemr da. 
Aufdrehen, kühlt ab, rpm werden gesenkt und reicht nimmer  für die 60mm und heizt auf,  dreht auf    egal mit welchen settings ichs versucht habe die aquaero macht das. Nun habe ich letztens mal gelesen das Leute mit vergleichbaren Problemen nach dem umstieg auf dünnere Radiatoren das nimmer hatten. Dienalternative ist generell höhere rpm, aber darauf hab ich keine Lust. Das ist mit im Leerlauf zu laut und dafür brauch ich keine wakü.


----------



## TheAbyss (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab nochmal ne wahrscheinlich sehr dumme Frage.. aber hey, was solls:

Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer einer EVGA 980TI SC mit Heatkiller 4 XL Kühler. Ich habe dieses schöne Stück gebraucht erworben.. ist es normal, dass der Watercool-Schriftzug auf dem Anschluss-Port im eingebauten Zustand auf dem Kopf steht?


----------



## Thaurial (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne wahrscheinlich sehr dumme Frage.. aber hey, was solls:
> 
> Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer einer EVGA 980TI SC mit Heatkiller 4 XL Kühler. Ich habe dieses schöne Stück gebraucht erworben.. ist es normal, dass der Watercool-Schriftzug auf dem Anschluss-Port im eingebauten Zustand auf dem Kopf steht?



Ne - die "oberseite" der GPU auf dem bei Lukü auch die Lüfter sitzen hat sollte nach Unten zeigen im Gehäuse -> dann wäre der Watercool Schriftzug am Port lesbar


Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie Thaurial gesagt hat, sollte er im eingebauten Zustand nicht auf dem Kopf stehen.

Wenn doch, dann hat der Vorbesitzer den Port abgeschraubt und umgedreht (sollte mit den Schraubverbindungen recht einfach möglich sein).
Vielleicht hatte er ein liegendes Mainboard oder ein Case mit umgedrehter MB Anordnung.
Dann war es für ihn/sie im Auslieferzustand "auf dem Kopf" und ErSie hats angepasst.


----------



## TheAbyss (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ne - die "oberseite" der GPU auf dem bei Lukü auch die Lüfter sitzen hat sollte nach Unten zeigen im Gehäuse -> dann wäre der Watercool Schriftzug am Port lesbar
> 
> 
> Weiterleitungshinweis



Danke für die Bilder, mein Problem ist ja genau, dass im eingebauten Zustand die Schrift auf dem Kopf steht... da ich den Kühler nicht selber verbaut habe, meine Frage ob das der Vorbesitzer ggf. falsch herum montiert hat.


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

siehe nochmal meine Antwort.. "falsch" herum ist halt Ansichtssache 
Es gibt PC-Gehäuse, bei denen du das Mainboard anders herum (auf dem Kopf) einbauen kannst.
Wenn der Vorbesitzer so eines hatte, dann musste er den Port umdrehen, damit es für ihn richtig rum ist.
Vorausgesetzt der Port ist komplett symmetrisch aufgebaut, wäre das ja kein Problem.. kannst es dann für dich ja wieder korrigieren.


----------



## Thaurial (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hat er das wohl umgeschraubt. Solange du die karte noch nicht verbaut hast kannst du den Port ja mal umdrehen  bzw ich würde so oder so mal den Kühler abschrauben und die WLP prüfen und ersetzen, es sei denn Du kennst den Verkäufer gut oder vertraust darauf dass er keinen mist reingekippt hat oder die WLP nicht richtig verteilt hat.

Sonst hast du hinterher die Arbeit damit und muss alles wieder rausnehmen. Das ist mehr Arbeit.


----------



## TheAbyss (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> siehe nochmal meine Antwort.. "falsch" herum ist halt Ansichtssache
> Es gibt PC-Gehäuse, bei denen du das Mainboard anders herum (auf dem Kopf) einbauen kannst.
> Wenn der Vorbesitzer so eines hatte, dann musste er den Port umdrehen, damit es für ihn richtig rum ist.
> Vorausgesetzt der Port ist komplett symmetrisch aufgebaut, wäre das ja kein Problem.. kannst es dann für dich ja wieder korrigieren.



ah ok, die Antworten haben sich überschnitten, sodass ich deinen Text jetzt erst sehe. Habe mich bei dem Kühler nicht an die beiden Imbusschrauben gewagt, dann dreh ich den Port mal.. ansonsten sehr feines Teil, hab noch die schwarze Backplate dazu gekauft und montiert und macht nen sehr wertigen Endruck.. Danke euch Beiden!


----------



## TheAbyss (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Da hat er das wohl umgeschraubt. Solange du die karte noch nicht verbaut hast kannst du den Port ja mal umdrehen  bzw ich würde so oder so mal den Kühler abschrauben und die WLP prüfen und ersetzen, es sei denn Du kennst den Verkäufer gut oder vertraust darauf dass er keinen mist reingekippt hat oder die WLP nicht richtig verteilt hat.
> 
> Sonst hast du hinterher die Arbeit damit und muss alles wieder rausnehmen. Das ist mehr Arbeit.



Alles klar, in dem Fall vertrau ich dem Verkäufter, und die Backplate mit Pad ist ja neu und von mir selber verschraubt, wusste nur nicht ob ich den Port einfach drehen kann... danke!


----------



## JakPol (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Alles klar, in dem Fall vertrau ich dem Verkäufter, und die Backplate mit Pad ist ja neu und von mir selber verschraubt, wusste nur nicht ob ich den Port einfach drehen kann... danke!


Das schwarze Delrin Terminal, in dem sich die Ports befinden, ist symmetrisch, so dass man das drehen kann. 
Achte beim zusammenbau darauf, dass die Dichtungen richtig inn der Nut liegen! Am besten die beiden Dichtungen vor dem Zusammneschrauben einmal kurz mit destilliertem Wasser befeuchten.

Unabhängig davon würde ich allerdings auch dazu raten, den Kühler einmal zu demontieren und den Sitz der Pads zu überprüfen sowie die WLP auszutauschen (sofern der Vorbesitzer das nicht explizit kürzlich getan hat). Ausserdem würde _ich_persönlich_ alle Waküteile, die ich gebraucht kaufe, erstmal für eine gewisse Zeit in einem Testkreislauf im Bad oder so laufen lasse, durchspülen, entleeren, nochmals laufen lassen. Sofern Du den Verkäufer nicht gut kennst, weißt Du nicht, welche Wasserzusätze er möglicherweise im System hatte, die im schlimmsten Fall mit anderen Zusatzresten, die Du in möglichen anderen gebraucht gekauften Kühlern oder so hast, reagieren könnten.


----------



## TheAbyss (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Das schwarze Delrin Terminal, in dem sich die Ports befinden, ist symmetrisch, so dass man das drehen kann.
> Achte beim zusammenbau darauf, dass die Dichtungen richtig inn der Nut liegen! Am besten die beiden Dichtungen vor dem Zusammneschrauben einmal kurz mit destilliertem Wasser befeuchten.
> 
> Unabhängig davon würde ich allerdings auch dazu raten, den Kühler einmal zu demontieren und den Sitz der Pads zu überprüfen sowie die WLP auszutauschen (sofern der Vorbesitzer das nicht explizit kürzlich getan hat). Ausserdem würde _ich_persönlich_ alle Waküteile, die ich gebraucht kaufe, erstmal für eine gewisse Zeit in einem Testkreislauf im Bad oder so laufen lasse, durchspülen, entleeren, nochmals laufen lassen. Sofern Du den Verkäufer nicht gut kennst, weißt Du nicht, welche Wasserzusätze er möglicherweise im System hatte, die im schlimmsten Fall mit anderen Zusatzresten, die Du in möglichen anderen gebraucht gekauften Kühlern oder so hast, reagieren könnten.



.. was das Spülen angeht, baue ich ein System neu auf, insofern spüle ich den Kreislauf eh mehrmals, aber danke für den Anreiz. Den Kühler nehm ich heut abend mal ab und schaue mal... Danke für eure Beträge.


----------



## illousion (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> An die Profis hier: Weiß einer wie lang ein PWM-Kabel maximal sein darf?



Da niemand dir antwortet gebe ich dir mal immerhin das Gefühl nicht ignoriert zu werden..

Kurz gesagt nein, aber ich denke wenndu suchst was du für ein Kabelquerschnitt hast und ob es analoge oder digitale Signale sind (gerade kein Plan was da so im PWM signal gesendet wird dürfte aber doch einfach nur 1 oder 0 sein) ist das  relativ leicht herauszufinden, bzw abzuschätzen, wenn man sich vergleichswerte ansieht.
Die sache bei Digitalen Signalen ist ja ein mal übersprechen (das wirdst du da wohl wenig haben, wenn schon zwischen Tachosignal und PWM Signal und andererseit der Leitungswiderstand (Da gibts ne Formel für mit leitwert, Leitungslänge, Querschnitt, ...) aber kurz gesagt: Je dünner die Leitung und je weniger Spannung und je Länger die Leitung desto schlechter.
Linus Tech Tipps hat über das Thema diese Woche erst nen Video auf nem zweitkanal (müste Techquickie gewesen sein) hochgeladen, da geht es aber um andere Leitungen und weniger um den Leitungswiderstand.

Vielleicht lungert hier ja noch wer rum, der jetzt durch mein halbwissen getriggert wurde und mich korrigieren kann  

PS: um welche Distanzen geht es dir denn?


----------



## uss-voyager (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Du willst nichts selber basteln und die fertigen (und mitunter teuersten) Sachen alle zusammenkaufen und meckerst über den Preis?
> 
> Hier eine andere Möglichkeit für ~145€
> 
> ...




Es geht halt darum das ich auf einer Seite eine Pumpe für 60€ habe und auf der anderen Seite ein Wasserbehälter für 80€. Ich sehe da den Mehrwert des Wasserbehälters im Gegensatz zur Pumpe nicht. Die Pumpe ist eine Elektrische Komponente mit gewisser Technik drin und der AGB ist einfach nur ein Wasserbehälter. 
Deswegen begreife ich nicht warum der AGB so teuer und teurer als die Pumpe ist. Vom Gefühl her ist das für mich so als wenn die Pumpe zu Billig verkauft wird oder der AGB zu teuer verkauft wird. Und ich finde einfach das letzteres der Fall ist.  
Und die anderen Befestigungen gehen nicht da ich 180mm Lüfter habe und nicht 120mm.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Es geht halt darum das ich auf einer Seite eine Pumpe für 60€ habe und auf der anderen Seite ein Wasserbehälter für 80€.
> ...
> Vom Gefühl her ist das für mich so als wenn die Pumpe zu Billig verkauft wird oder der AGB zu teuer verkauft wird. Und ich finde einfach das letzteres der Fall ist.


Keine deiner Aussagen trifft zu 

Du vergleichst eine günstige (und zu schnell auf den Markt geworfene) Pumpe "Made in China" mit einem ausgereiften, Premium-Produkt "Made in Germany".


----------



## uss-voyager (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimm halt irgend eine andere bewährte Pumpe.... Eheim 1250-790  70€,  Alphacool VPP655 60€, Laing DDC 40-70€.   Ich bleib dabei ein "oller" Glas Wasserbehälter ist für MICH einfach keine 80€ wert.  Da wird einfach der Name/Style bezahlt. Ein Glas Nutella kostet auch keine 80€ nur weil es in Glas und nicht in Plastik verpackt ist. 
 Eine 60-80€ Pumpe und ein 80€ Wasserbehälter stehen für mich in keinem Verhältnis. Ein 80€ Wasserbehälter kann doch nicht den gleichen Wert haben wie eine 60-80€ Pumpe das stimmt einfach nicht. 
Aber wie gesagt anscheinend werden die Preise ja gezahlt sonst würden man nicht solche Preise aufrufen können. Selbst wenn sie es für die hälfte verkaufen würden, würden sie noch DICK Gewinn dran machen aber naja...
Bin fertig hier bevor es noch ausufert.


----------



## Haarstrich (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann nimm halt ein Nutellaglas als AGB und gut. Nein, im Ernst. WC hat sich mit dem Heatkiller Tube ja wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Echtglas, Bajonettverschluss des Deckels, Zugspannung über die Streben, verschiedene Pumpenadapter, Haltertungen etc. Dieser AGB ist fast sowas wie die Eierlegendewollmilchsau, und in meinen Augen vom Design her ohne Konkurenz. Wenn man direkt bei WC bestellt sind halt auch einige Optionen wie alternativer Deckel kostenfrei. Die Entwicklung solcher Produkte muss halt auch bezahlt werden. Wer das nicht will nimmt halt die China Billigprodukte von AT, oder baut sich wirklich selbst was aus nem Nutellaglas.
Und der letzte Teilsatz ist wirklich ernst gemeint.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Ein 80€ Wasserbehälter kann doch nicht den gleichen Wert haben wie eine 60-80€ Pumpe das stimmt einfach nicht.


Jeder definiert "Wert" halt anders. Wenn man die Kosten für die Komponenten der Pumpe zusammenzählt, dürfte man auch weit von den 60-80€ entfernt sein.


----------



## JakPol (2. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt irgend eine andere bewährte Pumpe.... Eheim 1250-790  70€,  Alphacool VPP655 60€, Laing DDC 40-70€.   Ich bleib dabei ein "oller" Glas Wasserbehälter ist für MICH einfach keine 80€ wert.  Da wird einfach der Name/Style bezahlt. Ein Glas Nutella kostet auch keine 80€ nur weil es in Glas und nicht in Plastik verpackt ist.
> Eine 60-80€ Pumpe und ein 80€ Wasserbehälter stehen für mich in keinem Verhältnis. Ein 80€ Wasserbehälter kann doch nicht den gleichen Wert haben wie eine 60-80€ Pumpe das stimmt einfach nicht.
> Aber wie gesagt anscheinend werden die Preise ja gezahlt sonst würden man nicht solche Preise aufrufen können. Selbst wenn sie es für die hälfte verkaufen würden, würden sie noch DICK Gewinn dran machen aber naja...



Es beginnt bei dem sehr teuren Borosilikatglas, das extra nach unseren Maßen angefertigt wird. Es geht weiter mit maßgefertigten, massiven Aluminiumstreben. Es kommen ein CNC gefertigter POM Boden dazu. Oben drauf ein CNC gefertigter Deckel, der perfekt schließt. Und vor all dem stehen noch 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit, um all diese Komponenten so aufeinander abzustimmen, dass es insgesamt über 350 Variationen gibt, aus denen sich der Kunde seine individuell perfekte Konfiguration zusammen stellen kann, ohne dass auch nur eine davon kompromissbehaftet wäre. 
Demgegenüber stehen mit der Eheim und der D5 Pumpen, die teilweise seit über 20 Jahren in Fremdbranchen verwendet werden und einfach nur für diesen Zweck entlehnt wurden.

Ist der AGB teuer? Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ist er seinen Preis wert? Jeder, der ihn einmal in der Hand hatte, kennt die Antwort.


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den Tube im Schrank liegen und er wartet auf Einsatz. Ich war lange skeptisch ob ich nicht zu viel Geld für ein Glasrohr mit Deckel ausgegeben hab. So lange, bis ich ihn ausgepackt hab. Seitdem nicht mehr 😁

Das Ding ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> PS: um welche Distanzen geht es dir denn?



Geht nicht um mich direkt. Gespräch kam gestern auf der Arbeit auf. Ein Arbeitskollege überlegt sich einen MO-RA3 zu holen und an die Wand zu montieren, untern Schreibtisch. Entfernung zum PC bzw. zum PWM Anschluss am Board wären von ihm geschätzt ca. 1,5 bis 2 Meter. Er interessiert sich für einen MO-RA3 mit 140er Noctua Redux. 

Ich persönlich war mir nicht sicher, ob man 9 Noctua über 2 Meter mit einem PWM-Kabel gescheit betreiben kann.

Daher dachte ich: Ich frag kurz die Profis


----------



## DOcean (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei sowas würde es schon fast Sinn machen die Steruerung mit an den Mora zu bauen, und dann nur Water, Power + USB zum Mora zu führen...


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich persönlich war mir nicht sicher, ob man 9 Noctua über 2 Meter mit einem PWM-Kabel gescheit betreiben kann.



Klappt bei mir ohne Probleme. Habe mir dafür aber auch ein Kabel gelötet.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir ohne Probleme. Habe mir dafür aber auch ein Kabel gelötet.



Darf ich fragen, was du da gelötet hast?



DOcean schrieb:


> Bei sowas würde es schon fast Sinn machen die Steruerung mit an den Mora zu bauen, und dann nur Water, Power + USB zum Mora zu führen...



Hatten wir auch schon im Auge. Jedoch wollte er es sich erst einmal "einfach" machen und ein paar 60cm PWM-Verlängerunen zusammenstecken und am Ende per Splitter aufteilen


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In dem Fall würd ich mir eher Gedanken über die vielen Steckverbindungen machen, als über die Kabellänge.
Der Übergangswiderstand dürfte da jeweils höher sein, als im Kupferdraht selbst.

Deswegen wahrscheinlich auch das Löten von v3nom 

(Davon mal abgesehen würde es wahrscheinlich trotzdem funktionieren.)


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Chukku. Hab ihm mal gesagt, dass er sich schlau machen soll, was für Kabel in üblichen Lüfterkabeln verbaut sind. Dann kann er sich die Kabel selbst basteln. Stecker, Sleeve etc. gibts ja im Netz.


----------



## JakPol (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Und vor all dem stehen noch 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit, um all diese Komponenten so aufeinander abzustimmen, dass es insgesamt über 350 Variationen gibt, aus denen sich der Kunde seine individuell perfekte Konfiguration zusammen stellen kann, ohne dass auch nur eine davon kompromissbehaftet wäre.



Ich hab nochmal nachgerechnet, weil es mir keine Ruhe gleassen hat:
3 Böden: DDC, D5, basic
3 Längen: 100, 150, 200mm
4 Farben der Streben: Rot, blau, natur, schwarz
2 Deckel: Widemout oder Multiport
3 LED Farben: Rot, blau, weiß
6 Halterungen: Basic mount, long stand, short stand, Mo-Ra Mount, 120mm Fan, 140mm Fan

Macht zusammen 1296 Varianten , aus denen sich der Kunde maßgeschneidert nach seinen Bedürfnissen seinen Wunsch-AGB konfigurieren kann.


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was du da gelötet hast?



Also ich habe am MoRa 9x 140 er eLoop per PWM angeschlossen, wodurch ich "nur" 4 Anschlüsse brauche. 12V, ground, Tacho, PWM.
Am MoRa selber hängt ein SPLITTY9. Für mein erstes Kabel habe ich einfach 2x Kabel mit je 2 Litzen genommen. Am SPLITTY9-Ende einen kleinen Lüfterstecker angelötet und auf das SPLITTY9 gesteckt. An der PC Seite habe ich 12V und Ground direkt an einem Molex-Stecker für das NT gelötet und Tacho+PWM an einen Lüfterstecker der ans Aquaero im PC geht.
Vor einer Woche habe ich mir dann ein schöneres Kabel mit Lumbergstecker und Sensorkabel gelötet. Das ganze dann noch mit Geflechtschlauch gesleevt mit ca. 3m Länge.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay. Du holst also Storm von NT und Signale gehen zum Aquaero. Soweit ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, hat er so ein fancy Mainboard worüber man nun auch Pumpen anschließen kann etc.

Sein Plan war es das alles über das Board laufen zu lassen. Aus Interesse: Könnte man ans Board auch nur Tacho und PWM führen und Strom, wie bei dir, übers Netzteil beziehen? Oder meckern dann Mainboards überlicherweise rum, wenn sie ein Signal bekommen aber keine Stromabgabe haben.

Er war sich nämlich auch nicht sicher, ob 9 Redux an einem MB-Port so klug ist  Die Redux haben zwar nur 1 Watt, was im Verhältnis zu anderen Lüftern ja echt gering ist, aber es sind immerhin 9 geplant.


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

12V und Ground vom NT zu holen ist kein Problem. Macht die neue Alphacool VPP755 genauso.
Drehzahl sollte zurück zum MB kommen, damit das BIOS nicht meckert.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, gebe ich so weiter. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat er davon aber keine Ahnung. Noch weniger als ich... höhö. Er wird Spaß haben 

Danke euch.


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn er sich das selbst Löten nicht zutraut, versucht wenigstens die längstmöglichen Verlängerungskabel zu finden, damit es so wenig Steckverbindungen wie möglich sind.

Bei Cablemod gibts z.B. 90cm Lüfterkabel.. und die sind dann auch gleich schick gesleevt.
Allerdings sind die Lieferzeiten bei denen nach einem Hallenumzug grad unterirdisch schlecht... meine Bestellung vom 15.02 ist immer noch nicht verschickt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Steckverbindung ist nicht das Problem ehr der Spannungsfall über längere Distanzen. In diesem Fall ist das aber kein Problem ist. Bei 2 M sind das nur 0,15V Spannungsfall, das heißt die Lüfter laufen nicht mit 12V sondern 11,85V


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Wenn er sich das selbst Löten nicht zutraut



Glaube er besitzt nicht einmal einen Lötkolben


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Gut, gebe ich so weiter. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat er davon aber keine Ahnung. Noch weniger als ich... höhö. Er wird Spaß haben



Ansonsten kurz bescheid geben, kann gerne helfen und etwas löten.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ansonsten kurz bescheid geben, kann gerne helfen und etwas löten.



Geb ich weiter. Kollege ich heute leider auf Termin, daher kriegt er das alles gebündelt am Montag von mir.

Inzwischen muss ich jedoch zugeben, dass ich von dieser "MO-RA an die Wand"-Sache recht angetan bin. Vielleicht gönne ich mir das auch im Laufe des Jahres.

Sind MO-RA Radis eigentlich noch zeitgemäß? Man liest relativ selten etwas darüber. Radiatoren im Gehäuse scheinen viel beliebter zu sein.


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was die Performance angeht (Temperatur + "Silence") ist so ein MO-RA eigentlich immer noch unschlagbar.
Du bräuchtest schon ein sehr besonderes Case, um die gleiche Radiatorfläche intern unterzubringen. Und selbst dann hast du nicht so frische Luft zum Kühlen, wie bei einem externen Radi.

Ist halt Geschmackssache, was die Optik angeht.
Ich selbst würde immer eher versuchen, im Case zu bleiben.. einfach weil ich es aufgeräumter und stylisher finde.
Aber dafür werde ich dann auch mit höheren Temps bzw. höherer Geräuschkulisse leben müssen.

Ausserdem hat ein MO-RA halt auch den Vorteil, dass man einen sehr kleinen Rechner im m-ATX oder ITX Format aufbauen und trotzdem effizient wasserkühlen kann... wenn man auf sowas steht.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mich nun immer mehr am MO-RA3 reizt ist der Punkt "Übertakten" und "Silence". Übertakten ist mit meinem Xeon nicht drin aber in Zukunft wird der ja auch mal weichen. Mein Corsair 750D würde zwei 280er bzw. ein 280er und ein 360er packen, jedoch ist dann alles im Gehäuse.

Was ich beim MO-RA3 irgendwo so sexy finde ist, dass ich nicht alles ins Gehäuse pressen muss. Die größere Kühlfläche kommt aus dem Aspekt "Silence" zugute. Was mich bislang an einer Wasserkühlung abgehalten hat was der Preis und die mögliche Pumpenlautstärke. Aber irgendwie juckt es mich dann doch in den Fingern.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wirst du dir früher oder später eine zulegen, war bei mir genau so 
Ja ich bin am überlegen falls ich irgendwann auf ein kleineres Gehäuse umsteigen sollte auch auf den Mora umzusteigen. Bzw auf nen Phobyo 1080 den ich mal billig erworben habe und seit 1Jahr in der Ecke steht 
Könnte auch statt 2x 480er 30mm die ich mir vorhabe zu holen den 1080 dran hängen, aber aufgrund der aktuellen Schreibtischlage wäre das etwas unpraktisch.


----------



## JakPol (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Was mich nun immer mehr am MO-RA3 reizt ist der Punkt "Übertakten" und "Silence". Übertakten ist mit meinem Xeon nicht drin aber in Zukunft wird der ja auch mal weichen. Mein Corsair 750D würde zwei 280er bzw. ein 280er und ein 360er packen, jedoch ist dann alles im Gehäuse.
> 
> Was ich beim MO-RA3 irgendwo so sexy finde ist, dass ich nicht alles ins Gehäuse pressen muss. Die größere Kühlfläche kommt aus dem Aspekt "Silence" zugute. Was mich bislang an einer Wasserkühlung abgehalten hat was der Preis und die mögliche Pumpenlautstärke. Aber irgendwie juckt es mich dann doch in den Fingern.


An der Pumpenlautstärke ändert der Mo-Ra naturgemäß nix.Allerdings ist er tatsächlich sehr leise: an meinem sind die Lüfter abhängig von der Wassertemperatur geregelt. Bis 33° Sind die komplett aus, leiser geht nicht  Das bedeutet, dass erst unter Lastszenarien (Gaming, Folding) die Lüfter überhaupt anfangen, zu drehen. Und sebst dann drehen sie nicht hoch...


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Dann wirst du dir früher oder später eine zulegen, war bei mir genau so



Ich befürchte es. Ich hatte die Gedanken schon letztes Jahr. Habe es dann aber wegen dem Preis und meinem Xeon als "dumme Spielerei" abgetan. Nun rückt Ryzen ins Blickfeld, ich habe Bock auf OC und mein Kollege hat mich wieder angesteckt


----------



## illousion (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Geht nicht um mich direkt. Gespräch kam gestern auf der Arbeit auf. Ein Arbeitskollege überlegt sich einen MO-RA3 zu holen und an die Wand zu montieren, untern Schreibtisch. Entfernung zum PC bzw. zum PWM Anschluss am Board wären von ihm geschätzt ca. 1,5 bis 2 Meter. Er interessiert sich für einen MO-RA3 mit 140er Noctua Redux.
> 
> Ich persönlich war mir nicht sicher, ob man 9 Noctua über 2 Meter mit einem PWM-Kabel gescheit betreiben kann.
> 
> Daher dachte ich: Ich frag kurz die Profis





Shutterfly schrieb:


> Danke Chukku. Hab ihm mal gesagt, dass er sich schlau machen soll, was für Kabel in üblichen Lüfterkabeln verbaut sind. Dann kann er sich die Kabel selbst basteln. Stecker, Sleeve etc. gibts ja im Netz.



Das mit Strom vom NT geht ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Kannst ja auch dem Mainboard z.b. nur Tachsignal geben.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die Steckverbindung ist nicht das Problem ehr der Spannungsfall über längere Distanzen. In diesem Fall ist das aber kein Problem ist. Bei 2 M sind das nur 0,15V Spannungsfall, das heißt die Lüfter laufen nicht mit 12V sondern 11,85V



Die Steckverbindung hat aber ebenso einen Widerstand. Wenn er sich doch mal an einen Lötkolben wagen würde (das schafft jedes Kind) kann er sich auch nen Kabel mit doppeltem Querschnitt besorgen und deutlich weniger Spannung verlieren. Ich werde in meiner Mod auch z.b. CCA Kabel statt Kupfer nehmen, durch den höheren Querschnitt den ich nehme macht das wiederrum keine Probleme.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Was mich nun immer mehr am MO-RA3 reizt ist der Punkt "Übertakten" und "Silence". Übertakten ist mit meinem Xeon nicht drin aber in Zukunft wird der ja auch mal weichen. Mein Corsair 750D würde zwei 280er bzw. ein 280er und ein 360er packen, jedoch ist dann alles im Gehäuse.
> 
> Was ich beim MO-RA3 irgendwo so sexy finde ist, dass ich nicht alles ins Gehäuse pressen muss. Die größere Kühlfläche kommt aus dem Aspekt "Silence" zugute. Was mich bislang an einer Wasserkühlung abgehalten hat was der Preis und die mögliche Pumpenlautstärke. Aber irgendwie juckt es mich dann doch in den Fingern.



Finde das auch total geil, habe nen mini itx Mobo im entsprechenden Case und Pumpe und Radi extern unterm schreibtisch. So höre ich die Nicht und habe im winzigen Case trotz massiver Wakü massenhaft Platz und außer 2 Lüftern die ich einzeln Regeln kann keine beweglichen Teile. 
Das lauteste sind die Spulen meiner 970 u.u


----------



## Shutterfly (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt wo die MO-RA3 Gedanken bei mir aufkommen bereue ich fast mir damals kein Case von DAN geholt zu haben


----------



## the_leon (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, da musst ja auch erstmal Schläuche drin unterbringen 

Mich Treibt aktuell die Idee Rum in einem N Case Seitenteil für den Radiator durch Plexischeiben zu ersetzten und das dann als AGB verwenden...


----------



## -H1N1- (3. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> ...Mich Treibt aktuell die Idee Rum in einem N Case Seitenteil für den Radiator durch Plexischeiben zu ersetzten und das dann als AGB verwenden...



Du hast auch ein M1? Erzähl mal mehr, was genau Du vor hast.


----------



## the_leon (4. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, ich hab (noch) keines. 
Wird auch eher nen kompletter Eigenbau, das N Case gefällt mir nur zu 95%, aber nicht zu 100


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Was mich nun immer mehr am MO-RA3 reizt ist der Punkt "Übertakten" und "Silence". Übertakten ist mit meinem Xeon nicht drin aber in Zukunft wird der ja auch mal weichen. Mein Corsair 750D würde zwei 280er bzw. ein 280er und ein 360er packen, jedoch ist dann alles im Gehäuse.
> 
> Was ich beim MO-RA3 irgendwo so sexy finde ist, dass ich nicht alles ins Gehäuse pressen muss. Die größere Kühlfläche kommt aus dem Aspekt "Silence" zugute. Was mich bislang an einer Wasserkühlung abgehalten hat was der Preis und die mögliche Pumpenlautstärke. Aber irgendwie juckt es mich dann doch in den Fingern.



Hallo Shutterfly,

ich habe mir vor kurzem den Traum der ersten eigenen Wasserkühlung verwirklicht. Wir besitzen beide dasgleiche Gehäuse und ich habe ebenfalls einen Mora extern im Einsatz. Bislang kann ich dieses Setup nur empfehlen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Shutterfly (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo Shutterfly,
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem den Traum der ersten eigenen Wasserkühlung verwirklicht. Wir besitzen beide dasgleiche Gehäuse und ich habe ebenfalls einen Mora extern im Einsatz. Bislang kann ich dieses Setup nur empfehlen.



Gut zu wissen  Kannst du, aus Interesse, mal ein Bild frontal auf die Innerei deines Rechners machen?


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Shutterfly,

gerne. Bittesehr. Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung.
Entschuldige bitte die Überbelichtung aber der Shot ist jetzt gerade "schnell so nebenbei" entstanden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## JakPol (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein MO-RA für CPU only? Wow, das nenn ich mal Overkill!


----------



## Shutterfly (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Ein MO-RA für CPU only? Wow, das nenn ich mal Overkill!



Wenn ich mich von dem Gedanken weiter leiten lasse, dann wirds bei mir auch erst einmal ein MO-RA nur für die CPU  Gestern kam die blöde Idee auch direkt den 420er zu nehmen... man gönnt sich ja sonst nix 



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo Shutterfly,
> 
> gerne. Bittesehr. Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung.



Danke 

aquastream scheidet bei mir leider wegen Sichtfenster aus


----------



## JakPol (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

_Ich_persönlich_ finde eine CPU-only Wasserkühlung ohnehin irgendwie unsinnig. Mein Haupt-Anspruch an ne WaKü ist Geräuschminderung, und unter Last sind meiner Meinung nach die Stock-Grafikkarten-Kühler tendenziell lauter als die CPU-Kühler Lüfter. Daher ist es _für_mich_ ein widersinniges Konzept, den vergleichsweise großen Aufwand der Erstinstallation einer WaKü zu betreiben und dann den schlimmsten Krachverursacher nicht direkt mit auszuschalten.

Btw, aus genau dieser Überlegung heraus würde ich, wenn ich heute kaufen würde, auch nen MO-RA 420 statt 360 nehmen: wie gesagt sind meine Lüfter ohnhin meist aus. Mit dem 420er könnten sie noch etwas länger aus bleiben, bis sich Lastszenarien ergeben, die sie wirklich notwendig machen. Und die 40€ reißens dann auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin auch der Meinung, das CPU only nichts bringt.
Ich denke aber das war "Derber-Shit" bewusst und der MO-RA war eine Investition in die Zukunft.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (5. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin genau eurer Meinung, er hat ihn sich sicherlich als längere Investition geholt.
Ich würde ebenfalls die schnellkopplungen, ein male ein female, ins Gehäuse integrieren, sodass bei Trennung des moras einfach ein Schlauch mit ebenfalls male und female Anschluss angeschlossen werden kann und das System dann wieder geschlossen ist. Dieses setzt natürlich noch min. 1 radiator im Inneren voraus  edlere Variante wäre natürlich mit t verbinder+ ggf. Kugelhähnen


----------



## Derber-Shit (6. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo an alle,



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @Derber-Shit:
> Dein Setup kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ein Mora für CPU only, dafür aber zwei Hybrid-Grakas, macht mMn nicht viel sinn.
> 
> ...




Danke für den Tipp mit den Schottverschraubungen. Diesen Punkt wollte ich in naher Zukunft noch optimieren nur wusste ich noch nicht wie. 

Bezüglich der "CPU-only" Lösung: Derzeit ist es noch eine, das stümmt. Aber wie Pelle0095 sich bereits gedacht hat, habe ich mit dem Mora bereits vorgeplant: Spätestens Ende dieses Jahr sollen die beiden Fury Xses mit in den Kühlkreislauf integriert werden, wenn ihre Garantie abgelaufen ist. Vorher will ich es noch nicht wagen, da ich die Garantie nicht verlieren möchte. Spätestens dann macht das ganze auch "mehr Sinn". 
Und JakPol, ich sehe das im Grunde genauso wie du. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Fury X die meiste Zeit selbst nicht laut wird. Man hört lediglich ein ganz leichtes Fiepen der Pumpen, wenn die Karte ackern muss. Ansonsten sind auch die leise. Kein vergleich zu einem Blower-Kühler.

Ein Mora 420 war für mich übrigens nicht in Frage gekommen, da man für größere Lüfter eine extra Montageplatte hätte erwerben müssen, die zudem zu dem Zeitpunkt über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht verfügbar gewesen ist. Da ich aber nicht länger warten wollte, griff ich zum 360 Pro - ganz bestimmt kein Fehlkauf. Der macht schon Spaß!  Beim 360er war das Montagematerial für 180mm Lüfter auch gleich dabei. 


Liebe Grüße 

Derber-Shit


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass das Fiepen von der Pumpen kommt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das dürfte von den Spannungswandlern auf Karten selbst kommen . Dagegen helfen leider richtige Wasserkühler in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Shutterfly (6. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> pätestens Ende dieses Jahr sollen die beiden Fury Xses mit in den Kühlkreislauf integriert werden, wenn ihre Garantie abgelaufen ist.



Das Entfernen des Kühlkörpers ist eigentlich kein Grund für Garantieprobleme. In Deutschland ist die Rechtslage so, dass der Tausch des Kühlers kein Garantieverlust bedeutet. Sofern du in Deutschland lebst


----------



## Chukku (6. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dass das Fiepen von der Pumpen kommt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das dürfte von den Spannungswandlern auf Karten selbst kommen . Dagegen helfen leider richtige Wasserkühler in der Regel nicht.



Stand Gigabyte nicht mal in der Kritik (auch von den PCGH Kollegen hier), dass sie für die Hybridkarte "Waterforce" der 980Ti eine untaugliche Pumpe verwendet haben, die dann durch irgendeinen Interferenz-Effekt  zu lautem Spulenfiepen geführt hat? Sie haben dann schnell eine Revision 2 mit anderer Pumpe hinterhergeschoben, die das Problem dann nicht mehr hatte.

Ist ja durchaus möglich, dass das bei den Radeons auch so ist.
Das Geräusch würde dann schon von den Spannungswandler kommen, aber durch die Pumpen erst verursacht werden.
Auf der anderen Seite kann es natürlich genausogut sein, dass das Fiepen gar nichts mit der Pumpe zu tun hat und auch nach dem Wechsel auf Wasserblocks noch bestehen bleibt.


----------



## JakPol (6. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dass das Fiepen von der Pumpen kommt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das dürfte von den Spannungswandlern auf Karten selbst kommen . Dagegen helfen leider richtige Wasserkühler in der Regel nicht.



Normalerweise würde ich Dir zustimmen. Allerdings gab es zum Launch der Fury X sehr viele Berichte über "Pump whine". AMD hat darauf reagiert und in der zweiten Charge eine andere Pumpeneinheit von Coolermaster verbauen lassen. Falls Derber-Shit also Karten der ersten Generation hat, dürfte der Umbau auf vernünftige Kühlblöcke also das Geräuschprofil der Karten signifikant ändern. Aber selbst, wenn es Karten der zweiten Generation sein sollten, dürfte das eliminieren von zwei Geräuschquellen die Gesamtkonfiguration leiser machen


----------



## JayTea (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen!

Thema: blau verfärbtes Wasser.

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen meiner Custum-Wakü ein Upgrade beschwert und u.a. einen neuen Radiator (NexXxos XT45 X-Flow) verbaut, den ich vorher mit Leitungswasser und anschließend destilliertem Wasser durchgespült hatte. Als Wasserzusatz habe ich Anticorro-Fluid beigemischt (was ich eigentlich schon seit vielen Jahren nutze). Jetzt habe ich gestern gesehen, dass das Wasser eine leicht blaue Farbe angenommen hat. (Steht beim Artikel auch in den FAQs was ich vorher aber nicht gesehen hatte.)
Ich habe gelesen, dass das etwas mit Korrosion, Kupfer, möglichen Rückständen von Lötpaste und dem (versagendem?) Korrosionsschutz zu tun hat. 
Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang leider nicht wirklich?! 
Wie schlimm ist das Ganze, wie schnell sollte ich das Wasser wechseln und was sind mögliche Schäden im System und was läuft da überhaupt ab?

Besten Gruß und Dank im Voraus,
jT


----------



## Chukku (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre vielleicht was für den Aquatuning Sammelthread...

Also als ich die "Fragen und Antworten" zu diesem Produkt auf der Homepage gelesen hatte, hab ich sofort beschlossen, da einen ganz weiten Bogen drum zu machen.
Da du das Zeug allerdings schon seit langer Zeit ohne Probleme einsetzt, ist der Fall bei dir natürlich schon seltsam.

Könnte aber auch interessant für die Kollegen von Aquatuning sein.. wenn ich mir die Fragen+Antworten so anschaue, hab ich nämlich nicht den Eindruck als hätten sie die Ursache schon gefunden.
Dein Fall grenzt die mögliche Fehlerursache ja ganz gut ein.

Sorry.. das hilft DIR jetzt natürlich alles nicht weiter...
Ich würde die Flüssigkeit ehrlich gesagt austauschen, den Radi ausbauen und gemäß [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen nochmal grundreinigen, bevor ich ihn wieder eibaue.
Die blaue Farbe muss ja nicht unbedingt stören, aber auf der Produktseite ist ja teilweise auch von milchigen Verfärbungen der (ehemals) transparenten Kunststoffteile die Rede


----------



## Rousi (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag auf jeden Fall mal im Aquatuning Thread nach.
Ggf. hilft den guten Leuten zum testen/analysieren auch eine Probe Deiner verfärbten Flüssigkeit bei der Ursachensuche.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

/done


----------



## JayTea (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke euch für die Einschätzung!

Austauschen werde ich das Wasser auf jeden Fall aber da ich zur Zeit an meiner Abschlussarbeit sitze, passt mir das mit dem Auseinanderbauen und Reinigen überhaupt nicht gut. 
Ich habe mir G48 besorgt und will das System als Übergangslösung erst mit Wasser spülen, bevor ich es wieder neu befülle und den Zusatz beimische. GIbts dazu einen Anhaltspunkt zur Konzentration bzw. dem Mischungsverhältnis in einer PC-Wakü?


----------



## DOcean (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf jeden Fall viel weniger wie im Auto, den Frostschutz brauchen wir ja nicht...


----------



## chischko (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1:5 bis 1:10 Verhältnis dest. Wasser zu G48 schwirren hier als Angaben durch das Forum als Empfehlungen.


----------



## JayTea (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 So viel von dem G48?!
Ich hatte eher mit 1 Teil G48 --auf--> 5 - 10 Teile Wasser gerechnet.
So in etwa: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, sorry! Verdreht... mein ich ja! EIN Teil G48, FÜNF bis ZEHN Teile dest. Wasser


----------



## IssaP (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe oft von Verhältnissen von 1:10 bis 1:20 gelesen, also wirklich nicht viel G48.


----------



## SpatteL (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, 1:10-20 ist ausreichend.
Habe bei mir seit etwa 7 Jahren 1:10 im Einsatz und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## JayTea (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Huuuuuch,  das Zeug ist ja total türkis!  

Stimmt denn meine Rechnung,  dass ich bei einem Gesamtvolumen von circa 850mL von dem G48 etwa 60mL dazukippe?  Das kommt mir so viel vor!?


----------



## Chukku (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja.. bei 790mL Wasser und 60mL G48 kommst du auf ein Verhältnis von 13,2 : 1.
Wenn du wirklich 10 zu 1 willst, brauchst du eher 77mL von dem Zeug auf 773mL Wasser.

Wobei ich bezweifle, dass es da nun auf +/- 10mL ankommt.


----------



## JayTea (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das gesamte Volumen weiß ich nicht so genau. Irgendetwas zwischen 800 und 850mL. Da das Zeug ja eine nicht ganz so gute Warmeleitfähigkeit (oder - Kapazität?) hat wie Wasser, nehmen ich erstmal nur 40mL davon. 
Wahrscheinlich kommts wirklich nicht auf jeden mL an, wie du schon schreibst.


----------



## chischko (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kipp doch einfach grob 1:10 zusammen (oder such mal nen Beitrag von VJoe2Max, der hat das hier im Thread glaub ich mal auch recht fundiert thematisiert) in nem Eimer und befüll deinen Kreislauf dann einfach.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... da mein loop nun schon gut 14h durchlief mit ungespülten Radis, darf och warscheinlich auch die Blöcke mitreinigen, oder?

und in der Anleitung steht was von Reinigungsmitteln z.B. Cilit - muss es das sein, oder geht auch handesübliche Seife?


----------



## Chukku (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Kommt drauf an, ob sich das Lötfett inzwischen komplett aus dem Radi gelöst und im Loop verteilt hat. Wenn du Glück hast, hängt es nach wie vor im Radi fest und hat dort vor Ort nur mit der Flüssigkeit reagiert und sie damit verfärbt.
In dem Fall würde es ausreichen, den Radi zu waschen und danach das System nur 1-2 mal mit dest. Wasser durchzuspülen.
Ist dann aber ohne Garantie... auf Nummer  Sicher gehst du natürlich nur, wenn du wirklich alles demontierst.

2. es sollte schon ein wirklich starker Fettlöser sein.. ich fürchte normale Seife wird da nicht ausreichen. Du kommst ja nicht mit einer Bürste oder so rein, um zu schrubben. Von daher musst du dich voll und ganz auf die Reinigungswirkung der Flüssigkeit selbst verlassen können.
(Die 2te Sorte Cilit Bäng erscheint mir aber eher optional.. da geht es ja nur darum, etwaige Oxidschichten vom Kupfer zu lösen)


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ich nicht vor nächster Woche Montag ins Geschäft komme um mir Reiniger zu kaufen, werde ich wohl einfach alles mitreinigen... außerdem ist dann zumindest bei den Blöcken gewissheit da ^^

... ich hoffe nur, dass die Blöcke nicht bis nächste Woche schon beschädigt wurden 
aber er läuft ja nurnoch heut Abend und Morgen mittag kurz... ich denke das werden die schon aushalten


----------



## Derber-Shit (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bezüglich G48 wird ja immer von sehr günstigen Preisen pro Liter gesprochen. Als ich heute im Baumarkt nachgeschaut habe hat sich der Preis jetzt nicht deutlich von einem IP abgesetzt. 
Jetzt frage ich mich: Wo kaufen die anderen Freunde der Wasserkühlung ihr G48 Konzentrat ein?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## JakPol (7. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Bezüglich G48 wird ja immer von sehr günstigen Preisen pro Liter gesprochen. Als ich heute im Baumarkt nachgeschaut habe hat sich der Preis jetzt nicht deutlich von einem IP abgesetzt.
> Jetzt frage ich mich: Wo kaufen die anderen Freunde der Wasserkühlung ihr G48 Konzentrat ein?
> 
> 
> ...


Der Unterschied ist im Preis für den Liter fertige Lösung: IP zahlst Du für ein Konzentrat, dass 1:3 gemischt wird. G48 wird aber 1:10 bis1:20 gemischt. Ergo ist es 3 bis 7mal günstiger, weil ergiebiger


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh mann... darauf hätte ich eigentlich kommen müssen. Wie dumm von mir. Ich danke dir für deine erleuchtenden Worte, JakPol...

Gibt es eigentlich ein farbneutrales G48?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal was am rande... ist es immer so, dass um so schneller das Wasser gepumpt wird, dass die Blöcke irgendwann nicht mehr hinterherkommen?

zumindest sind die Temps seitd ich meine Pumpe auf 7V laufen lasse um gut 20°C gesunken


----------



## DOcean (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein farbneutrales G48?



Jein es gibt andere Version (für andere Arten von Autokühlern) mit andern Farben, farbneutrales hab ich bisher nicht gesehen

(soll auch Fehlfüllungen im Auto vermeiden der Farbstoff)

-> Produkte  | Glysantin(R)


----------



## JakPol (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> mal was am rande... ist es immer so, dass um so schneller das Wasser gepumpt wird, dass die Blöcke irgendwann nicht mehr hinterherkommen?
> 
> zumindest sind die Temps seitd ich meine Pumpe auf 7V laufen lasse um gut 20°C gesunken


Nein. Ist ein klassischer Fehler im Messaufbau. Du hast vermutlich nur einen Tempsensor, und der ist vermutlich nach den Radiatoren. Um die Wassertemperatur in irgendein Verhältnis zum Durchfluss setzen zu können brauchst Du aber mindestens zwei Sensoren: optimalereise einen nach allen heizenden Komponenten (CPU und GPU), und einen zweiten hinter allen kühlenden Komponenten (Radiatoren). Dann würdest Du feststellen, dass bei einer Verringerung des Durchflusses die Wassertemperatur nach den heizenden Komponenten STEIGT, während sie nach den kühlenden Kompnenten fällt. Die Overall Durchschnittstemperatur aber bleibt nahezu gleich.

Abgesehen davon allerdings halte ich Dein Messergebnis für grundlegend falsch (Oder es handelt sich um einen Tippfehler): Wenn die Wassertemperatur tatsächlich um 20° gefallen sein sollte, stimmt irgendwas im Kreislauf grundsätzlich nicht. Das ist eine viel zu hohe Spreizung, um sich nur durch Durchfluss erklären zu lassen.


----------



## chischko (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> mal was am rande... ist es immer so, dass um so schneller das Wasser gepumpt wird, dass die Blöcke irgendwann nicht mehr hinterherkommen?
> 
> zumindest sind die Temps seitd ich meine Pumpe auf 7V laufen lasse um gut 20°C gesunken


Ich stelle ähnliche Effekte fest. Hatte da mal ne Diskussion mit nem anderen Forenmitglied , finde ich aber nicht mehr. Kernpunkt war aber: Wenn der Strom irgendwo zwischen 25 und 80L/h habe ich ordentliche Temps. Wenn ich darüber gehe sehe ich einen Drift hin zu höheren Temperaturen. Woran liegt das? Genau begründen kann ich Dir das nicht, aber ich habe folgende Punkte als Einflussfaktoren im Kopf:
- Je höher die Flussgeschwindigkeit ist umso turbulenter wird die Strömung, womit sich "tote" Spots innerhalb der Kühlkörper bilden können, die keinen Wärmeübertrag ermöglichen
- Mit gesteigerter Flussgeschwindigkeit wird die Geometrie der Düsen ad Absurdum geführt
- Hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit kann dazu führen, dass der Druck sich ungleich verteilt und der Durchfluss somit immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wählt was dazu führen kann, dass die feinen Kühlrippen nicht gleichmäßig durchströmt werden

Wie gesagt: Nur ne Theorie, kann auch gut sein, dass das Blödsinn ist!


----------



## JayTea (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich denke mir immer, dass bei geringerem Durchfluss das Wasser auch länger im Radiator verweilt und mehr Zeit hat, um seine Wärme abzugeben!?
Gleichzeitig kann es aber natürlich auch mehr Wärmeenergie an den Komponenten aufnehmen.


----------



## JakPol (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> mal was am rande... ist es immer so, dass um so schneller das Wasser gepumpt wird, dass die Blöcke irgendwann nicht mehr hinterherkommen?
> 
> zumindest sind die Temps seitd ich meine Pumpe auf 7V laufen lasse um gut 20°C gesunken





chischko schrieb:


> Ich stelle ähnliche Effekte fest. Hatte da mal ne Diskussion mit nem anderen Forenmitglied , finde ich aber nicht mehr. Kernpunkt war aber: Wenn der Strom irgendwo zwischen 25 und 80L/h habe ich ordentliche Temps. Wenn ich darüber gehe sehe ich einen Drift hin zu höheren Temperaturen. Woran liegt das? Genau begründen kann ich Dir das nicht, aber ich habe folgende Punkte als Einflussfaktoren im Kopf:
> - Je höher die Flussgeschwindigkeit ist umso turbulenter wird die Strömung, womit sich "tote" Spots innerhalb der Kühlkörper bilden können, die keinen Wärmeübertrag ermöglichen
> - Mit gesteigerter Flussgeschwindigkeit wird die Geometrie der Düsen ad Absurdum geführt
> - Hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit kann dazu führen, dass der Druck sich ungleich verteilt und der Durchfluss somit immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wählt was dazu führen kann, dass die feinen Kühlrippen nicht gleichmäßig durchströmt werden
> ...



Sprechen wir über niedrigere WASSERtemperatur? Dann siehe mein letzter Post: über Wassertemperatur kann man in Abhängigkeit vom Durchfluss erst sprechen, wenn man mindestens zwei Sensoren verbaut hat, vorher ist das frei von Aussagekraft.

Oder sprechen wir von den KOMPONENTEN Temperaturen? ALso tatsächlich ausgelesene Temperaturen der Softwaresensoren in CPU Package bzw GPU Core?
Dazu gab es kürzlich ein ziemlich interessantes Test Setup: Custom Watercooled PC Offentliche Gruppe | Facebook Ich bin mir selbst noch nicht so sicher, wie ich das bewerten soll, aber es neigt doch stark in RIchtung "Höherer Durchfluss bringt doch was".


----------



## -H1N1- (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ....zumindest sind die Temps seitd ich meine Pumpe auf 7V laufen lasse um gut 20°C gesunken



Ist das denn überhaupt möglich?

edit: Damit meine ich den enormen Temperaturunterschied.


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich weiß nicht ob es möglich ist, aber meine GPu hatt nach der Regelung statt 75°C nurnoch max 54°C (57°C peak) gehabt
und die Wassertemp  ist um ~4°C gestiegen

zu den Sensoren:

wird schwierig, da ich das klassische Modell heizen dann kühlen nicht verfolge, sondern je einen Radi nach einem Block habe (CPU - Radi - GPU - Radi)
meine beiden Sensoren sitzen vor und nach dem letzten Radi
... wobei ich noch überlege den 1. Sensor hinter den ersten Radi zu setzen, da ich ja eh nochmal alles trocken lege demnächst


----------



## JakPol (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob es möglich ist, aber meine GPu hatt nach der Regelung statt 75°C nurnoch max 54°C (57°C peak) gehabt
> und die Wassertemp  ist um ~4°C gestiegen



Und der einzige Unterschied war der Durchfluss? Das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Benutzt Du das exakt gleiche Programm, um die Karte zu belasten? Überwachst Du die Leistung der Karte?Welche Karte ist das, wieviel MHZ zum Zeitpunkt der Messung? Welche Pumpe läuft da? 7V ist fürdie meisten D5 und DDCs hart an der Grenze, dass sie überhaupt noch anlaufen können,  überwachst Du den Durchflusswert? Ein hypothetisches Szenario wäre, dass der Durchfluss möglicherweise so gering wurde, dass die Karte überheizt, und deshalb massivst runtertaktet.


----------



## nikon87 (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann die Erfahrung von Rarek nur bestätigen, wenn auch nicht in dem Ausmaß. Meine Temperaturen haben sich damals auch "drastisch" (bei mir waren es um die 5° - direkt an den Komponenten) verringert nachdem ich den Durchfluss von ca. 130 l/h auf 80 l/h gedrosselt hatte (Pumpe von 12V auf ~9V bzw. 78% runtergeregelt, sonst keine Änderungen). Für mich auch irgendwie logisch - wenn die Kühlflüssigkeit zu schnell zirkuliert kann sie die Wärme gar nicht mit voller Effizienz aufnehmen bzw. abgeben. Und genauso wie bei Rarek konnte ich gleichzeitig eine Erhöhung der Wassertemperatur feststellen (wie hoch weiß ich leider nicht mehr).


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DDC 1T plus ist drinne
eine 390X wird gekühlt und mit F@H belastet wärend sie per Bios auf 1100MHz läuft
das überhaupt Duchfluss da ist, sehe ich an einem kleinen Wasserrad im system, aber die Pumpe selbst z.B. kriegt es nichtmehr hin ein Drehzahlsignal auszugeben ...
ich habe aber auch grad nichts da um die Pumpe per Lüftersteuerung mehr saft zu geben.... denn momentan läuft sie direkt über das NT


----------



## JakPol (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> DDC 1T plus ist drinne
> eine 390X wird gekühlt und mit F@H belastet wärend sie per Bios auf 1100MHz läuft
> das überhaupt Duchfluss da ist, sehe ich an einem kleinen Wasserrad im system, aber die Pumpe selbst z.B. kriegt es nichtmehr hin ein Drehzahlsignal auszugeben ...
> ich habe aber auch grad nichts da um die Pumpe per Lüftersteuerung mehr saft zu geben.... denn momentan läuft sie direkt über das NT


Okay. Meine DDC 1T+ ist bei 7V regelmäßig abgeschmiert, der Durchfluß fiel auf 10L/h und weniger. Mein Verdacht lautet weiterhin, dass der Durchfluss so niedrig wird, dass die Karte überhitzt und deshalb auf ~200MHz runtertaktet. Kannst Du verifizieren, welchen Takt die Karte hat? Also ja, du hast im Bios eingestellt, dass sie 1100 haben _soll_, aber kannst Du per CPU-Z, HWbot oder ähnlichem mal auslesen, welcher Takt _real_anliegt_? Vor allem nach einer ordentlichen Dauerbelastung (mehr als 30 Minuten)?


----------



## chischko (8. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würde er sofort an den PPD beim F@H feststellen.


----------



## Gripschi (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

Mal ne Blöde Frage.

Ich will morgen meine WaKü fertig machen.

Wie Spüle ich den Radi am besten?

Und muss man den Schlauch auch spülen?

G


----------



## orryginal (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn ich letztens schonmal eine Frage in der Richtung gestellt und beantwortet bekommen habe, bräuchte ich trotzdem nochmal eure Hilfe bzgl. der Überwachung/Steuerung meiner kommenden Wasserkühlung.

Ich habe eine DDC310 und insgesamt 5 PWM-Lüfter (3x BQ SilentWings 3 & 2x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12) in meinem System verbaut. Die DDC soll, falls nötig, gedrosselt und die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit zur Wassertemperatur gesteuert werden können. Temperatur und Durchfluss sollen, Stand jetzt, mit folgenden Sensoren überwacht werden. 

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2293
https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2294

Soweit zum grundsätzlichen Vorhaben. Was die sinnvollste Umsetzung betrifft, so stehe ich aber nach wie vor aber noch etwas auf dem Schlauch. 

Mein Mainboard (Asus Maximus IX Formula) hat sowohl einen Pumpenanschluss (max. 3A/36W), als auch Anschlüsse für Temperatur- und Durchflusssensoren. Laut Handbuch des Mainboards lassen sich die Lüfter dann auch über die ausgelesene Temperatur steuern. Allerdings finde ich keine konkreten Infos zur Kompatibilität des Boards mit den o.g. Sensoren und ob ein bedenkenloser Betrieb der Pumpe ((Stromspitzen beim Anlauf)  samt Drosselung möglich ist. Hat da jemand nähere Infos?

Das Poweradjust 3 und das Aquaero 5LT habe ich mir auf Empfehlung auch angesehen und ziehe ich auch als Alternative in Betracht. Allerdings würde ich zuerst gerne die Möglichkeiten des Mainboards, falls möglich, so gut es geht ausnutzen.


----------



## chischko (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



orryginal schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich letztens schonmal eine Frage in der Richtung gestellt und beantwortet bekommen habe, bräuchte ich trotzdem nochmal eure Hilfe bzgl. der Überwachung/Steuerung meiner kommenden Wasserkühlung.
> 
> Ich habe eine DDC310 und insgesamt 5 PWM-Lüfter (3x BQ SilentWings 3 & 2x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12) in meinem System verbaut. Die DDC soll, falls nötig, gedrosselt und die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit zur Wassertemperatur gesteuert werden können. Temperatur und Durchfluss sollen, Stand jetzt, mit folgenden Sensoren überwacht werden.
> 
> ...



Servus! Mir fehlt jegliche Erfahrung mit deinem Board, aber ich würde es doch einfach mal ausprobieren und mich freuen wenn esfunktioniert. Wenn nicht: Aquaero/Poweradjust. 
Ganz einfach.


----------



## Chukku (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Variante der DDC310 (von welchem Lieferanten) hast du denn genau?
Wenn es nämlich die von Aquatuning / Alphacool ist, ist die -glaube ich- nicht regelbar.
Der 3-Pin Anschluss von dieser Pumpe ist nur mit einer Phase zum Auslesen des Tachosignals belegt, über die aber anders herum keine Signale an die Pumpe übermittelt werden können.
Die Spannungsversorgung läuft direkt über Netzteil über einen 4-Pin Molex Stecker.
... Aber vielleicht hast du ja eine andere Version der Pumpe, die mir nicht geläufig ist. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass du da vorher drauf achten solltest 

Das Mainboard selbst kenn ich zwar auch nicht, aber selbst FALLS du über die ASUS eigene Software / das BIOS nicht die gewünschte Funktion zur Lüftersteuerung finden solltest, müsste das Signal des Temperatursensors nach der Montage auch in der Speedfan Software angezeigt werden.
Dann kannst du damit regeln.


----------



## JayTea (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mal ne Blöde Frage.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen!

Nach den hier geposteten Erfahrungen und denen die ich selbst gemacht habe, würde ich auf jeden Fall den Radiator/die Radiatoren vorher gründlich reinigen. Dazu reicht es scheinbar nicht aus, diese nur mit Wasser durchzuspülen, da Rückstände von Lötfett damit einfach nicht rausgelöst werden. Abhilfe schafft da ein gründliches Reinigen mit Cillit Bang. Genauere Infos findest du ihm angepinnten HowTo.
Bevor ich das Cillit Bang reinfülle, würde ich den Radiator vorher mit ordentlich warmem Wasser befüllen, sodass er gut durchgewärmt ist. Wohlmöglich löst sich anschließend das Fett noch besser; meine Vermutung.

Der Schlauch muss nicht gespült werden, denn da kommt es eher auf die Qualität sprich die Zusammensetzung des Materials an. Es gibt billige (PVC) Schläuche aus denen sich der Weichmacher schnell löst was wiederum zu Problemen (z. B. Verfärbungen) führen kann.

besten Gruß,
jT


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja die Weichmacher... meine Masterkleer sind schon blass im Gesicht  

aber vielleicht kann ich die noch retten, aber wenn nicht, dann gibts Schwarze Schläuche und gut... das Wasser soll ja eh nur zum Kühlen sein, nicht zum gut aussehen ^^


----------



## MfDoom (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe kein Cilit Bang verwendet, habe alle Einzelteile gründlich in der Dusche gespült, mit richtig heissem Wasser und einem Haushaltsreiniger. Danach mit Destilliertem Wasser kurz durchgespült und alles läuft bis heute sehr gut ohne Algen oder andren Ablagerungen. Einen Schluck Kühlerschutz aus dem Autozubehör habe ich hineingetan, das billigste was es gab. Hier ist auch kein Markenfetischismus nötig. Als Schläuche verwende ich Norprene 10/16, sehr gute Industriequalität, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber du hattest immerhin irgendeinen Reiniger 

Jay hatte wohl nur klares wasser genommen... (und ich garnichts -.- )


aber apropos Haushaltsreiniger... 
nicht zufällig einfach nen 08/15 Unversal "renige mit mir alles außer Glas" Reiniger? 

aber mir eh egal... ich hab mir schon bei Mutti Fettlöser bestellt für's WE ^^


----------



## orryginal (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Servus! Mir fehlt jegliche Erfahrung mit deinem Board, aber ich würde es doch einfach mal ausprobieren und mich freuen wenn es funktioniert. Wenn nicht: Aquaero/Poweradjust.
> Ganz einfach.



Danke! Jetzt aber nochmal eine Frage zum Poweradjust 3 / Aquero 5LT. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich über ein Poweradjust im Gegensatz zum Aquero lediglich entweder die Lüfter ODER die Pumpe steuern könnte, da nur ein Leistungsausgang vorhanden ist? Und wäre es im Fall der Fälle möglich, alle 5 von mir verbauten PWM-Lüfter an dem einen PWM-Anschluss am Aquero zu betreiben?



Chukku schrieb:


> Welche Variante der DDC310 (von welchem Lieferanten) hast du denn genau?
> Wenn es nämlich die von Aquatuning / Alphacool ist, ist die -glaube ich- nicht regelbar.
> Der 3-Pin Anschluss von dieser Pumpe ist nur mit einer Phase zum Auslesen des Tachosignals belegt, über die aber anders herum keine Signale an die Pumpe übermittelt werden können.
> Die Spannungsversorgung läuft direkt über Netzteil über einen 4-Pin Molex Stecker.
> ...



Dir auch danke für die Antwort. Habe die DDC310 von AT/AC. Um die Pumpe über das MB mit Spannung versorgen zu können, würde ich mir noch ein Adapterkabel zulegen, welcher dann Molex-Stecker und Tachosignal zu einem 3-Pin-Stecker zusammenlegt.


----------



## PegasusSK (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@orryginal
Deine Lüfter kannst du mit dem Poweradjust nur über die Spannung, aber nicht über PWM steuern.
Die maximale Last an einem Ausgang ist beim Aquaero 5 mit 19,8W angegeben, das müsste also gehen.
Eventuell lieber den Alu-Kühler mit bestellen, gerade wenn du die Pumpe darüber Steuern möchtest.
Im Moment habe ich auch ein System mit der 310er am Aquaero 5, das läuft sehr ordentlich.
Auch hier das Adapter-Kabel nicht vergessen.


----------



## orryginal (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PegasusSK schrieb:


> @orryginal
> Deine Lüfter kannst du mit dem Poweradjust nur über die Spannung, aber nicht über PWM steuern.
> Die maximale Last an einem Ausgang ist beim Aquaero 5 mit 19,8W angegeben, das müsste also gehen.
> Eventuell lieber den Alu-Kühler mit bestellen, gerade wenn du die Pumpe darüber Steuern möchtest.
> ...



Also wenn ich das alles richtig blicke, dann werde ich, je nach Kompatibilität, folgende drei Alternativen haben:

1. Mainboard kann Sensoren auslesen, Lüfter somit temperaturabhängig steuern und die Pumpe betreiben/drosseln -> Alles läuft über das Board
2. Mainboard kann Sensoren auslesen, Lüfter somit temperaturabhängig steuern, aber die Pumpe kann nicht betrieben/gedrosselt werden -> Poweradjust 3 zur Drosselung der Pumpe nötig, alles andere übernimmt das MB
3. Mainboard kann weder Sensoren auslesen, noch die Pumpe steuern -> Aquero nötig, um sowohl die Pumpe zu drossen, als auch alle Lüfter über die angeschlossenen Sensoren am Aquero zu steuern

Kann man das so stehen lassen, oder ist da noch irgendwo ein Denkfehler drin? Werde es nach und nach mal durchtesten. Wenn das MB schon solche Möglichkeiten bietet, würde ich sie natürlich gerne so gut es geht nutzen. 
Hat jemand noch Infos darüber,wie hoch die Strom-/Leistungsspitzen beim Anlauf der DDC310 sind? Möchte nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, dass mir mein Mainboard beim Betrieb der Pumpe über diesem abraucht...


----------



## PegasusSK (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@orryginal
Wenn's dir nicht so auf die Lautstärke im schlimmsten Fall ankommt, würde ich an deiner Stelle auch mit Variante 1 starten.
Durch den Ausgang "W_PUMP+" mit 36W solltest du für die kleine 10W Pumpe mehr als genug Reserven haben.
Dann kannst du an den "H_AMP" einen "Aquacomputer SPLITTY9" oder sowas hängen das sieht dann auch gleich ordentlich aus.
Ob du dann alles nach deinen Vorstellungen in der Asus eigenen Software einstellen kannst weiß ich aber leider nicht. Bei meinem Sabertooth war's die Hölle.
Darum hab ich das Aquaero 5 LT genommen und bereue das nicht, auch wenn ich schon mit mir ringe das 6 lt zu kaufen. (Der Kühler ist einfach schöner )


----------



## orryginal (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ PegasusSK

So werde ich es auch erstmal versuchen, danke. Solche Kabel sind leistungsbedingt zum Drosseln einer Pumpe wahrscheinlich nicht zu empfehlen, oder?

Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## PegasusSK (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@orryginal
Davon würde ich dringend abraten.
Ich kenne jetzt nicht genau die Art und Weise wie genau dieses "Käbelchen" die 9V erzeugt, aber bei 2,69€ gehe ich von einem simplen Widerstand aus.
Wo der sitzt, kannst du sehen, wenn du die Pumpe einschaltest. Da wo's Raucht und die Ummantelung wegschmilzt. 
Der Widerstand müsste gute 2W in Wärme umsetzen und deine Pumpe würde versuchen bei knapp 3,5V zu laufen. So einfach geht's leider nicht.


----------



## orryginal (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas in der Richtung habe ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

nur mal interessehalber : Theoretisch kann man doch wenn man z.B. PETG Schläuche einsetzt (Hard-Tubing)  könnte man doch auch ohne verbiegen der Schläuche arbeiten, oder?
Also stattdessen einfach Schlauch-Winkel einsetzen? 
Bisschen mehr Planung, aber ich denke das Ergebnis könnte interessant aussehen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zur Grundidee:
ja das geht

zur Wortwahl:
Hard-Tubing besteht aus Rohren, nicht Schläuchen - würdeste die biegen bei Raumtemperatur würden sie brechen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von euch petg oder Acryl im Einsatz?
Wie sieht das mit z.b. Hardware Austausch aus?
Stelle ich mir Recht unpraktisch vor, wenn man da nicht Mal eben was beiseite schieben kann


----------



## chischko (10. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch petg oder Acryl im Einsatz?
> Wie sieht das mit z.b. Hardware Austausch aus?
> Stelle ich mir Recht unpraktisch vor, wenn man da nicht Mal eben was beiseite schieben kann



Klar, das ist da immer mit Kompromissen etc. verbunden: Optik vs. Felxibilität


----------



## illousion (10. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch petg oder Acryl im Einsatz?
> Wie sieht das mit z.b. Hardware Austausch aus?
> Stelle ich mir Recht unpraktisch vor, wenn man da nicht Mal eben was beiseite schieben kann



Komplett starr ist das ganze ja auch nicht. Aber ja es ist nervig und anstrengend. Ich bin Deswegen (und wegen meiner Inkompetenz) zurück zu normaler Verschlauchung gegangen.



chischko schrieb:


> Klar, das ist da immer mit Kompromissen etc. verbunden: Optik vs. Felxibilität



Ein schöner EK ZMT kann auch entzücken 

Ich mache hier mal kurz dreist Werbung:

Würde mich Freuen wenn ihr Lust habt in meinem Tagebuch vorbei zu schauen. Ein wenig Kritik und hilfreiche Tipps haben noch nie geschadet und ich wäre sehr glücklich. ​


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann verlinke es doch auch für uns Tapatalk Nutzer die keine Signaturen sehen  Kann zwar wenige Tipps geben, bin aber neugierig


----------



## illousion (10. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier haste es 

Der erneute Versuch eines Tagebuchs, diesmal von vorneherein ohne hohe Ansprüche 

Ist aber bisher weder qualitativ noch quantitativ hochwertig


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hat meins noch weniger Inhalt 
Hab mal n Abo dagelassen


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagtmal, ich bastel mir grad mein aquatuning Warenkorb zusammen für änderungen and er Wakü. Da fiel mir ein meine aktuele Laing ist zwar nicht laut, aber mkt das lauteste am System da sie in zu niedriger Drehzahl brummt. steht der PC weiter weg oder unterm Tisch bestimmt vernachlassbar, da der PC aber quasi direkt neben mir aufm Tisch steht (da der Platz unterm Tisch andersweitig benötigt wird) unangenehm.
Was wäre da wohl die leiseste aktuelle Pumpenlösung? Wegem Durchfluss kann ich aktuel nix sagen da ich kein Sensor hab (bestimmt viel zu viel), liegt aber auch schon im Warenkorb. Der MPS Flow kann zwar "nur" 20-100l/h aber reicht ja volkommen da man eh nur so zwischen 50-80l/h bleiben soll, denk ich mal. Aktuel benutze ich eine Laing DDC mit alternativ top.

Edit: Was haltet ihr von der VPP755? An sich klingt das nicht schlecht, aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob die Kinderkrankheiten schon alle raus sind.


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die V2 hier

Kann mich nicht beschweren!
Aquaero Kompatibel ist sie außerdem auch


----------



## JakPol (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Edit: Was haltet ihr von der VPP755? An sich klingt das nicht schlecht, aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob die Kinderkrankheiten schon alle raus sind.



Ich habe die VPP755 noch nicht selber in Händen gehalten. Aber such mal in diesem Thread nach Beiträgen von VJoe zu dem Thema, das macht einem schon Angst. Und dann empfehle ich noch die vollständige Lektüre dieses Threads: Alphacool VPP755 noise Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich werde auch in Zukunft keine VPP755 in Händen halten...


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das beantwortet mir aber nicht welche Pumpen + Top kombi gut ist^^. Diese neue Halterung + Top (meine Eisdecke war der name) finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht. Aber da man von JEDER Pumpenart/ Version immer vor und nachteile liest bin ich gespannt was ihr so meint. Prinzipiel klingt die VPP655 auch nicht schlecht, aber ivh warte mal eure tipps ab


----------



## illousion (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also (auch wenn es irgendwie schwer zu glauben ist) die DCP450 ist unglaublich leise, die steht bei mir zurzeit sogar unentkoppelt rum und ist ungedrosselt trotzdem unglaublich leise..


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Das beantwortet mir aber nicht welche Pumpen +  Top kombi gut ist^^. Diese neue Halterung + Top (meine Eisdecke war der  name) finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht. Aber da man von JEDER  Pumpenart/ Version immer vor und nachteile liest bin ich gespannt was  ihr so meint. Prinzipiel klingt die VPP655 auch nicht schlecht, aber ivh  warte mal eure tipps ab



- Die *einzige Gemeinsamkeit* der Alphacool VPP 755 und der Lowara Laing D5 ist die *identische Montageabmessung für Deckel und AGB*. Um auf diese große Verfügbarkeit von D5 Deckel und AGB zurückgreifen zu können, hat die VPP 755 eben diese Abmessungen.

- Die Lowara/Laing D5 wird von ALC (=Alphacool), EKWB und Co.  eingekauft, umgelabelt und im Fall von AC (=Aquacomputer) und EKWB bei der D5 PWM Version bei der Elektronik etwas modifiziert. Der Rest der Pumpe ist in allen anderen Punkten immer identisch. VPP655 ist lediglich der von ALC für die Laing/Lowara D5 vorgesehene hauseigene Markenname.

- Persönlich bevorzuge ich die Laing/Lowara D5 Versionen mit Drehpotentiometer. Von dieser Version würde ich persönlich aktuell auf die Watercool WCP D5-VARIO zurückgreifen, weil sie als optisches Gimmick auf der Rückseite statt der üblichen Kunstoffabdeckung inklusive Aufkleber eine polierte Edelstahlblende besitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Da es bei für die Lowara/Laing D5 kein schweres Single-Metaltop gibt, kannst du eigentlich würfeln. Wenn es dir gefällt die Eisdecke oder das HEATKILLER® D5-TOP  (letzeres wäre aus optischen Gründen/dem Edelstahleinsatz wiederum meine Wahl) oder ... .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hm die VPP655 wieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Gucke mal welche Halterung bzw welches top am besten mit meinem Shoggy kombinierbar ist. Optik für die pumoe ist zweitrangig, da sie im "Fußraum" hinter nem Rafiator steht. Hier geht es rein um die Geräuschkulisse und Leistung. Gesteuert wird die Pumoe eh vom Aquaero bzw vom Poweraejust der mit am Aquaero hängt (per Aquabus)


----------



## VJoe2max (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JakPol: Vielen Dank für den erhellenden OCN-Link! 
Danke auch für deine Klarstellung bezüglich der Haltung von Watercool zu der von AT falsch dargestellten Garantie-Bedingungen hinsichtlich unkritischer Flüssigkeiten von Mayhems. Die Garantie ausschließlich bei Verwendung von partikelhalteingen Show-Flüssigkeiten auszuschließen ist imho nur recht und billig (zumindest vor deren dauerhafter Nutzung warnt ja sogar Mayhems selbst).

@Noxxphox: Die VPP655 ist eine normale D5 von Lowara. Kannst also auch jede andere D5 nehmen . 
Die Watercool WCP D5-VARIO kann ich aus dem gleichen Grund und wie Lios Nudin empfehlen. Wenn dir die Optik komplett egal ist tut´s zwar auch jede Standard-D5, von wem auch immer sie gelabelt wurde, aber eine die auch noch ein bisschen angehübscht wurde, ist imho trotzdem kein Fehler.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @JakPol: Vielen Dank für den erhellenden OCN-Link!
> Danke auch für deine Klarstellung bezüglich der Haltung von Watercool zu der von AT falsch dargestellten Garantie-Bedingungen hinsichtlich unkritischer Flüssigkeiten von Mayhems. Die Garantie ausschließlich bei Verwendung von partikelhalteingen Show-Flüssigkeiten auszuschließen ist imho nur recht und billig (zumindest vor deren dauerhafter Nutzung warnt ja sogar Mayhems selbst).
> 
> @Noxxphox: Die VPP655 ist eine normale D5 von Lowara. Kannst also auch jede andere D5 nehmen .
> Die Watercool WCP D5-VARIO kann ich aus dem gleichen Grund und wie Lios Nudin empfehlen. Wenn dir die Optik komplett egal ist tut´s zwar auch jede Standard-D5, von wem auch immer sie gelabelt wurde, aber eine die auch noch ein bisschen angehübscht wurde, ist imho trotzdem kein Fehler.



da deine antworten immer super Erkläung und Aufklärungen im Wakübereich sind, bin ich nochmals überzeugter davon . Naja ich wart mal ab obs wieder eine Osteraktion oder so gibt (ist ja bald) und werd dann da bestellen. Wenn nicht bestell ich nach Ostern, isja nicht so dringend, da es nur etwas stört aber mich nicht umbringt 1 Monat zu warten und dann eventuel 5-10% zu sparen. Ist mit allem Zusammen immerhin eine Ersparnis von 20-40€. Nicht das ichs nötig hätte, aber wieso soll ich mehr zahlen wenny nicht dringend ist? 

VJoe der MPS Flow 100 (Messbereich 20-100l/h reicht volkommen oder? Der größere 200er mit 40-200l/h lohnt nicht nehm ich an, sowekt ich das verstanden hab wegem Durchfluss zwischen 50-80l/h.


----------



## Rarek (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage zu reinigen von Blöcken:

muss ich diese aufschrauben, oder kann ich auch auf meinen Fettlöser vertrauen, dass der eventuell schon losegespültest Fett wegmacht?
sprich das ich die genauso behandel wie die Radiatoren


----------



## chischko (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> VJoe der MPS Flow 100 (Messbereich 20-100l/h reicht volkommen oder? Der  größere 200er mit 40-200l/h lohnt nicht nehm ich an, sowekt ich das  verstanden hab wegem Durchfluss zwischen 50-80l/h.


Der 100er ist absolut ausreichend! Die meisten liegen ja so bei 40-70 L/h bei der Regelung ihrer Pumpe, also passt! 



Rarek schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu reinigen von Blöcken:
> 
> muss ich diese aufschrauben, oder kann ich auch auf meinen Fettlöser vertrauen, dass der eventuell schon losegespültest Fett wegmacht?
> sprich das ich die genauso behandel wie die Radiatoren



Naja der Vorteil ist, dass du sie aufschrauben KANNST und angesichts der meist recht feinen Strukturen/Rippen in den Kühlblöcken würde ich es auch empfehlen und mich nicht blind auf Fettlöser verlassen wie man es bei Radis machen muss, da man sie eben nicht aufschrauben kann.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Noxxphox: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du mit einer D5 auch mehr als 100l/h erreichst ist zwar recht hoch, aber da du sie ja problemlos in den Messbereich des DFM drosseln kannst, reicht im Prinzip auch der Messbereich des MPS Flow 100. 
Allerdings halte ich persönlich nicht viel von der MPS-Flow Serie, weil das Durckdifferenz-Messprinzip meiner Ansicht nach zu viele Fehlerquellen heraufbeschwört, die man auch nicht immer ohne Weiteres erkennen kann. Außerdem herrschen in einer Wakü nun mal sehr geringe Überdrücke, was die Anwendung der Druckdifferenz-Methode allgemein nicht als optimalen Ansatz erscheinen lässt. Ein normaler Flügelrad DFM ist imho nach wie vor die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Rarek (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Naja der Vorteil ist, dass du sie aufschrauben KANNST und angesichts der meist recht feinen Strukturen/Rippen in den Kühlblöcken würde ich es auch empfehlen und mich nicht blind auf Fettlöser verlassen wie man es bei Radis machen muss, da man sie eben nicht aufschrauben kann.



ja, nur hieße das, dass ich mein Gehäuse komplett ausräumen dürfte... 
... und bei der CPU habe ich gerade absolut keinen Bock das Board rauszunehmen... das ist zu verwinkelt drinne

und bei der Grafikkarte wollt ich es gerne umgehen in Hinsicht, dass das System erst für 2 Tage (14h insgesammt) in Betrieb war
wäre es nen 2 Jahresputz, würde ich garnicht erst fragen, nur was in den 14h rumgeschwommen ist, ist mir halt unbekannt ^^ 
(wobei der GPX direkt hinter einem Radi sitzt und deswegen warscheinlich dreckiger sein müsste, als der CPU Block, welcher Pumpe und AGB vor sich hat)


----------



## chischko (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@noxxphoxx: Nachdem VJoe nix von den Sensoren hält: Nimm doch einfach diesen Sensor: Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## JakPol (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> - Die *einzige Gemeinsamkeit* von der Alphacool VPP 755 und der Lowara Laing D5 ist die *identische Montageabmessung für Deckel und AGBs*. Um auf diese große Verfügbarkeit von D5 Deckeln und AGBs zurückgreifen zu können, hat die VPP 755 eben diese Abmessungen.


Ess cheint, als sei das Ziel der identischen Abmessungen verfehlt worden - ob das nun ein Fehler im Design oder Fertigung ist oder in der Markenkommunikation mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Es gibt mittlerweile reichlich Berichte, bei denen aktuelle D5 Pump Tops nicht mit der VPP755 kompatibel sind und einfach nicht dicht zu kriegen sind. Wer unbedingt die VPP755 nutzen möchte, sollte sich auch bei Alphacool pump tops umschauen, über die hab ich noch keine Berichte bzgl Inkompatibilität gelesen.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Noxxphox: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du mit einer D5 auch mehr als 100l/h erreichst ist zwar recht hoch, [...]


Das les ich immer wieder. Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch, meine WCP D5-PWM erreicht bei voller Drehzahl 70-73 l/h. Auf 80% gedrosselt fällt der Durchfluss auf 45-48 l/h, das ist mir dann auf Dauer doch zu wenig... Offenkunding hab ich doch zu viele Winkel, Filter, Schnellverschlüsse usw usw im loop


----------



## chischko (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JakPol schrieb:


> Das les ich immer wieder. Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch, meine WCP D5-PWM erreicht bei voller Drehzahl 70-73 l/h. Auf 80% gedrosselt fällt der Durchfluss auf 45-48 l/h, das ist mir dann auf Dauer doch zu wenig... Offenkunding hab ich doch zu viele Winkel, Filter, Schnellverschlüsse usw usw im loop



Wieso? Ist doch Unsinn! 45L/h sind absolut ausreichend. Sogar 35 sind ausreichend. 
Screenshot by Lightshot (fußbodenheizung läuft und er saugt aktuell die warme Luft vom externen Mora an und dort sitzt der Sensor für die Lufttemperator... deswegen so hohe Raumtemp.) ich betreibe meine in genau dem Bereich und die Temps sind klasse und ich habe auch Unsummen an Kühlkörpern (RAM, CPU, GPU, Aquaero, Mainboard), Winkeln, Sensoren, Schnelltrennkupplungen (etwa 11), Filter etc. verbaut


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Noxxphox: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du mit einer D5 auch mehr als 100l/h erreichst ist zwar recht hoch, aber da du sie ja problemlos in den Messbereich des DFM drosseln kannst, reicht im Prinzip auch der Messbereich des MPS Flow 100.
> Allerdings halte ich persönlich nicht viel von der MPS-Flow Serie, weil das Durckdifferenz-Messprinzip meiner Ansicht nach zu viele Fehlerquellen heraufbeschwört, die man auch nicht immer ohne Weiteres erkennen kann. Außerdem herrschen in einer Wakü nun mal sehr geringe Überdrücke, was die Anwendung der Druckdifferenz-Methode allgemein nicht als optimalen Ansatz erscheinen lässt. Ein normaler Flügelrad DFM ist imho nach wie vor die bessere Wahl.



Welches Model würdest du mir dann empfehlen für an die Aquaero?


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen Durchfluss Messer würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Aqua Computer MPS Flow 100 oder den Aquacomputer High Flow?

System (geplant)
Heatkiller D5
Alphacool VPP 755
Heatkiller RX 480
Alphacool Nexxos ST30 240
Alphacool Eisblock (Plexi)
Nexxos ST30 360
evtl. Mora 

Soll mit Aqaero 5/6LT kompatibel sein 

Bin mir noch nicht sicher welches ich nehmen soll, was kann das 6er besser als das 5er?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 6er kann wenn ich mich recht erinnere mehr Leistung bei niedrigeren PCB temps bringen. Die 5er wurden ab bestimmten Leistungen ziemlich warm, weswegen es passiv und waküler für die Aquaero 5 gibt. Bei der 6er kann mans verwenden, ber auser in absoluten extremen Bedingung ist es nicht notwendig.
Das ist das an das ich mich soweit noch erinnere vom informieren vor knapp 2 jahren. obs stimmt weis ich nicht mehr genau. Glaub gab auch paar differenzen an Anschlüssen, kanns dir aber nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Welches Model würdest du mir dann empfehlen für an die Aquaero?



Beim AC High Flow den Chischko genannt hat würde ich mich seiner Empfehlung anschließen. Das Modell hat sich ziemlich universell bewährt und die  darin verbaute Technik stammt von Digmesa, deren DFM auch in  Industrieanwendungen schon sehr lange etabliert sind. Probleme damit  sind recht selten.

@the_leon: Das AE6 bietet vier PWM-Anschlüsse und die Endstufen sind erheblich effizienter, weshalb man größere Lasten dran hängen kann, ohne dass es sehr heiß wird. Gibt noch paar andere kleine Änderungen aber die Hauptvorteil sind eben die besseren Endstufen und erhöhte Anzahl an PWM-Kanälen.


----------



## chischko (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Welches Model würdest du mir dann empfehlen für an die Aquaero?





the_leon schrieb:


> Welchen Durchfluss Messer würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> Aqua Computer MPS Flow 100 oder den Aquacomputer High Flow?





VJoe2max schrieb:


> Beim AC High Flow den Chischko genannt hat würde  ich mich seiner Empfehlung anschließen. Das Modell hat sich ziemlich  universell bewährt und die  darin verbaute Technik stammt von Digmesa,  deren DFM auch in  Industrieanwendungen schon sehr lange etabliert sind.  Probleme damit  sind recht selten.



AC High Flow ist meine Empfehlung. 
Hab den High Flow selbst verbaut und keine Probleme. Ein anfängliches ganz leises Klackern hat sich nach Zugabe des Wasserzusatzes sofort gegeben.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Der 6er kann wenn ich mich recht erinnere mehr  Leistung bei niedrigeren PCB temps bringen. Die 5er wurden ab bestimmten  Leistungen ziemlich warm, weswegen es passiv und waküler für die  Aquaero 5 gibt. Bei der 6er kann mans verwenden, ber auser in absoluten  extremen Bedingung ist es nicht notwendig.





the_leon schrieb:


> Soll mit Aqaero 5/6LT kompatibel sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der 6er hat 4 PWM Ausgänge statt nur einem und ist seitens der Temperaturen etwas besser wegen der  leistungsfähigeren Endstufen. 
Langer Thread dazu: AQUAERO 6, eine Erweiterung des Aquaero 5! 
Link von Aquacomputer: Aqua Computer Homepage - aquaero 6 mit brachialer Leistung


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nutze EK Bloof Red, dürfte ja aufs selbe rauskommen. Alles klar dann wird der in den Warenkorb beigelegt. Dazu wie schon gesagt ne VPP655 und beim Top muss ich gucken wegem Shoggy. Hat der ne VPP665 bzw D5 mit alternativtop auf nem Shoggy montiert und kann seine erfahrungen teilen.

Edit: Die Eisdecke sieht super befestigbar aus mit den Löchern jnten in den Füßen. Durch 4 kleine Schrauben dürfte das auf nem Shoggy super entkobbelbar sein.


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Befestigung der Eisdecke klappt super!

Danke für die Infos, dann wird es der High Flow und das Aquaero 6


----------



## illousion (14. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, da mir in meinem Tagebuch niemand genau helfen kann und ich dafür keinen Thread erstellen will frage ich hier mal ein wenig OT: weiß jemand was für ein Querschnitt die Leitungen von standard Computernetzteilen haben?


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab auch noch etwas seperates:

bei ner WK Grundreinigung... wie mach ich die Fittings sauber? wenn die überhaupt müssen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> So, da mir in meinem Tagebuch niemand genau helfen kann und ich dafür keinen Thread erstellen will frage ich hier mal ein wenig OT: weiß jemand was für ein Querschnitt die Leitungen von standard Computernetzteilen haben?



Das dürfte AWG 18 oder bei besseren Exemplaren AWG 16 sein. Für Maße: Kabelmaßeinheiten nach AWG


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Antec HCP hat 16, die meisten normalen ATX Netzteile haben 18.


----------



## illousion (14. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sollte wenn ich 0.75mm^2 nehme an sich nichts schief gehen oder?
Habe einige interessante Dinge gefunden 
http://www.stoffkabel.kaufen/PVC-Lampenkabel-1-adrig-1x075mm-transparent-PTFE-Teflon-Litzenkabel
Textilkabel-Stoffkabel schwarz 4-adrig 4x0,75 extra dünn, 2,95 &
Verzinntes Kupfer online kaufen | Tinned Copper | Techflex


----------



## Averdan (14. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also sollte wenn ich 0.75mm^2 nehme an sich nichts schief gehen oder?
> Habe einige interessante Dinge gefunden
> PVC Lampenkabel 1-adrig 1x0,75mm² transparent PTFE Teflon Litzen
> Textilkabel-Stoffkabel schwarz 4-adrig 4x0,75 extra dünn, 2,95 &
> Verzinntes Kupfer online kaufen | Tinned Copper | Techflex



Ich habe die von gosumodz benutzt. Sind 1mm² dick also ca. AWG 17
Und die 0,25mm² von gosumodz habe ich für Lüfter und/oder Leds genutzt sofern nur einer dranhängt. Wenn mehrer Lüfter an einem Kabel hängen dann eben auch die 1mm² oder 0,5mm².

Wäre das "Verzinnte Kupfer" leitend  ? Wenn ja dann musst du nur einen kleinen Fehler machen beim crimpen und das ganze würde vielleicht irgendwo im Gehäuse einen Kurzen verursachen.


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde bei mir wohl AWG 16 Silikonkabel aus dem Modellsportbereich verwenden. Gut leistbar, hochwertig, hochflexibel.

Ich bin momentan am überlegen, orange und schwarze Silikonkabel zu kaufen und diese ungesleevt zu verbauen. Glaubt ihr, die Silikonadern schauen blank gut aus? Natürlich mit Kämmen oder noch lieber zusammengeknotet (finde ich optisch deutlich ansprechender). Könnte zum EK ZMT Schlauch nichtmal schlecht passen und so einen "technischen" Look ergeben statt der eleganten Sleeves, oder? Tue mich etwas schwer mir das vorzustellen.


----------



## illousion (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Averdan schrieb:


> Ich habe die von gosumodz benutzt. Sind 1mm² dick also ca. AWG 17
> Und die 0,25mm² von gosumodz habe ich für Lüfter und/oder Leds genutzt sofern nur einer dranhängt. Wenn mehrer Lüfter an einem Kabel hängen dann eben auch die 1mm² oder 0,5mm².
> 
> Wäre das "Verzinnte Kupfer" leitend  ? Wenn ja dann musst du nur einen kleinen Fehler machen beim crimpen und das ganze würde vielleicht irgendwo im Gehäuse einen Kurzen verursachen.



Ja das ist leitend und ja man müsste sehr vorsichtig sein, allerdings kann man ja die Leitungen mit einem Multimeter testen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe Wasserkühler, 

Alphacool hat den Chiller namens Eiszeit 2000 heraus gebracht.

Hier mal die Technische Daten:

Spannung: 220V
Frequenz: 50Hz
Strom: 2.4~3.3A
Kompressorleistung: 0.49/0.57KW (0.66/0.77HP)
Kälteleistung: 1.41/1.70KW
Kältemittel: R-134a 
Kältemittelfüllung: 380g
Präzision: ±0.3℃
Reducer: Compillary
Sicherheit: Überspannungsschutz für Kompressor, Durchflussalarm, Hochtemperaturalarm
Pumpenleistung: 0.03KW
Tankgröße: 9L
Inlet und Outlet: G1/4" Innengewinde
Max. Förderhöhe: 10 m
Max. Förderleistung: 10 L/min
Gewicht: 29kg
Maße (LxBxH): 560 x 280 x 470mm

Preis: 959,80 €

Alphacool Eiszeit 2000 Chiller - Black | Durchlaufkuhler | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## illousion (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche bei EVGA nachgefragt, die meinten min. 1 mm2, besser wäre 1,31 mm2 (AWG 16).
> Gibt es übrigens bei Conrad, in verschiedenen Farben.


Naja ich werde wohl eine Kombination aus 0.75 und 1 haben 
Aber ich denke bei Längen unter einem halben Meter macht das eh keine Probleme


----------



## chischko (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Aber ich denke bei Längen unter einem halben Meter macht das eh keine Probleme



Sorry aber das ist Unsinn! Kleiner, vereinfachter Exkurs: Fließender Strom erhitzt den Leiter. Um den entgegen zu wirken nimmt man einen ausreichend dicken Leiter (Querschnitt), damit sind keine Überhitzungsprobleme mehr gegeben. 
Wenn Du nun an einer einzigen Stelle den Querschnitt verkleinerst muss ja nach wie vor der gesamte Strom hier durch, zu vergleichen mit einem Fluss, der an nur einer Stelle vereingt wird: Dort fließt das Wasser schneller (übersetzt: Draht wird an dieser Stelle heiß!). 
Du siehst: Die Länge (ja, es gibt eionen materialspezifischen Leitungswiderstand etc. aber der ist eher gering bzw. zu vernachlässigen an dieser Stelle) hat nur sehr wenig damit zu tun sondern eben vielmehr der Querschnitt und da solltest Du dich (wie auch in jeder Norm vorgeschrieben) an EINEN durchgehenden Durchmesser halten und nicht variieren, denn auch hier gilt: Die Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied!


----------



## illousion (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Unsinn! Kleiner, vereinfachter Exkurs: Fließender Strom erhitzt den Leiter. Um den entgegen zu wirken nimmt man einen ausreichend dicken Leiter (Querschnitt), damit sind keine Überhitzungsprobleme mehr gegeben.
> Wenn Du nun an einer einzigen Stelle den Querschnitt verkleinerst muss ja nach wie vor der gesamte Strom hier durch, zu vergleichen mit einem Fluss, der an nur einer Stelle vereingt wird: Dort fließt das Wasser schneller (übersetzt: Draht wird an dieser Stelle heiß!).
> Du siehst: Die Länge hat nur sehr wenig damit zu tun sondern eben vielmehr der Querschnitt und da solltest Du dich (wie auch in jeder Norm vorgeschrieben) an EINEN durchgehenden Durchmesser halten und nicht variieren, denn auch hier gilt: Die Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied!



Ich kenne mich mit Elektrotechnik ein wenig aus (Vorm Studium hatte ich ein Jahr lang eine Elektronikerlehre angefangen)   
Es geht mir vor allem um den Spannungsabfall und damit hat die Länge sehr wohl was zu tun..
Wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt wurde hat meine PSU zum beispiel sowieso AWG 18 Kabel.

Und Normen sind dafür da dinge zu realisieren ohne nachzudenken, alle meine Kabel schwarz zu haben widerspricht sicherlich auch einigen Normen, aber wenn man den Kram ein wenig versteht muss man nicht zwanghaft alles strengstens befolgen, gerade im Spannungsbereich von 12V ist die einzige Sorge, dass die Kabel zu warm werden. Das wird mit Kabelquerschnitt, den einige Netzteile ohnehin nutzen wohl nicht passieren


----------



## Nachty (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab mir mal einen neuen kleinen Radiator besorgt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der sieht aus, wie der kleine Bruder von meinem Radi


----------



## Shutterfly (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> So hab mir mal einen neuen kleinen Radiator besorgt



Wie heißt der Gute?


----------



## Nachty (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der Gigant 1680 von Aquacomputer der große Bruder ist noch mal so hoch


----------



## Shutterfly (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, ich habe gegoogelt, ich habe den Preis gesehen, ich habe das Tab instant zugemacht 

Wieso kein MO-RA3 Frage ich mich da?


----------



## Nachty (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möchte keine Lüfter anbringen bzw. 2 x 180er Lüfter bei geringer Drehzahl, aber ganz ohne wirds wohl nicht laufen


----------



## Shutterfly (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, die zwei Lüfter sind natürlich schon sexy. Ist auch definitiv einfacher als ein MO-RA3, sofern man den nicht mit Standfuß betreibt. 

Der Preis ist aber ordentlich.

Wobei wenn man nachrechnet, geht es sogar, merke ich. Ein MO-RA3 420 LT kostet auch so seine 200 Euro. Dann noch 9x140er Lüfter, z.B. die Noctua NF-P14s für 15 Euro, und schon ist man bei 335 Euro. Vielleicht noch Abdeckung und Standfuß, was auch wieder 60 Euro macht. Dann sind wir schon bei 400 Euro.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Gigant sieht auch nice aus[emoji106]


----------



## illousion (15. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Okay, die zwei Lüfter sind natürlich schon sexy. Ist auch definitiv einfacher als ein MO-RA3, sofern man den nicht mit Standfuß betreibt.
> 
> Der Preis ist aber ordentlich.
> 
> Wobei wenn man nachrechnet, geht es sogar, merke ich. Ein MO-RA3 420 LT kostet auch so seine 200 Euro. Dann noch 9x140er Lüfter, z.B. die Noctua NF-P14s für 15 Euro, und schon ist man bei 335 Euro. Vielleicht noch Abdeckung und Standfuß, was auch wieder 60 Euro macht. Dann sind wir schon bei 400 Euro.



Oder man kauft sich zwei MoRas und betreibt sie passiv


----------



## Blechdesigner (16. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute, hat jemand Erfahrung oder paar Erfahrungsberichte zu dieser Pumpe "EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM"?
Ich suche da was kompaktes, was in diese Richtung geht und meine fast 7J. junge Phobya dc12-260 ablösen darf.


----------



## Haarstrich (16. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

WaKü***Quatsch***Thread

Allerdings ohne Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen ...

Chiller CW-5200 1400W cooling capacity

S & A CW5000 Industrie Wasserkühler

S & A CW5200 Industrie Wasserkühler






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0UtTHpt1S4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orryginal (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht das Köpfen eines i7700K (kein LM, sondern Kryonaut WLP) zwecks besserer Temperaturen und der sich daraus ggf. ergebenden Möglichkeit des leiseren/effizienteren Betriebs der Wasserkühlung/Lüfter auch dann Sinn, wenn erstmal keine Übertaktung geplant ist?


----------



## orryginal (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich zukünftig wenn überhaupt nur mäßiges Overclocking betreiben werde, geht es mir wirklich nicht um das allerletzte Quäntchen. Und hinsichtlich der Risiken, die leitendes LM mit sich bringt, würde es mir auch schon auch schon reichen, wenn mit einer guten WLP wie der Kryonaut eine merklich effizientere Kühlung möglich wäre?!


----------



## KillercornyX (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Cryonaut hatte ich nur ca 4-5° bessere Temperaturen. Erst mit dem Conductonaut waren bis zu 20° K drin. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony130 (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiß  vllt jemand  wo ich ein Temperatursensor mit farbdisplay kaufen kann?


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wofür muss es ein Farbdisplay sein? Monocolor sollte doch auch ausreichen, oder nicht?

aber zur eigentlichen Frage kann ich dir leider net helfen... habe lange gesucht und bin schließlich zu ner Lüftersteuerung gekommen ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit aquatuning.de? Hab oft Timeouts etc


----------



## orryginal (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Mit Cryonaut hatte ich nur ca 4-5° bessere Temperaturen. Erst mit dem Conductonaut waren bis zu 20° K drin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Alles klar, danke für die Info. Dann werde ich mir das Köpfen mit LM für die Zukunft offen halten und erstmal alles so laufen lassen.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Probleme mit aquatuning.de? Hab oft Timeouts etc




Grad auch ausgiebig dort gesurft, keine Probleme bei mir 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sobald man "tiefer" geht hörts auf zu funktionieren. Zum Beispiel CPU Wasserkühler:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/cpu-kuehler/cpu-wasserkuehler/


----------



## illousion (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei mir läd gerade weder aquatuning.de noch der Link von dir


----------



## Tony130 (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> wofür muss es ein Farbdisplay sein? Monocolor sollte doch auch ausreichen, oder nicht?



muss nicht mit farbdisplay sein eher schwarz weiß finde ich aber nicht


----------



## SpatteL (18. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/ueberwachung/temp.-anzeige/?p=1
haben halt nur alle ne farbige Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Oder ein Aquacomputer VISION, da bekommst du aber glaube ich nicht ohne weiteres Zubehör die Wassertemperatur rein.


----------



## Tony130 (19. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Temp. Anzeige | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> haben halt nur alle ne farbige Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
> 
> Oder ein Aquacomputer VISION, da bekommst du aber glaube ich nicht ohne weiteres Zubehör die Wassertemperatur rein.



ja das ist mein problem^^ mit farbige Hintergrundbeleuchtung sieht es halt nicht so gut aus.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wär´s dann mit LED-Anzeigen. Gibt´s in verschiedenen Farben und auch mit besseren Sensoren als den üblichen 10kΩ NTCs (DS18B20, PT100). Für die müsstet du dir natürlich zumindest zur Wassertemperaturmessung die Mühe machen die Sensoren so zu adaptieren, dass man sie in den Kreislauf hängen kann. Bei der 10kΩ NTC Version kannst du jeden normalen Wakü-Sensor anschließen (am besten löten und nicht mit Klemmen verbinden).


----------



## Nachty (19. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rechner + mini Gigant läuft wieder   1x180 Lüfter 28° Wasser , ok die Hardware ist nicht sehr hoch getaktet mal schaun wie es bei Max. Taktung ausschaut^^


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hättest du nicht ein x2 Gehäuse?
Ich komme da nicht mehr mit[emoji1]


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand welcher CPU Kühler das ist?
http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/2a/9b/a0/Watercooling568a570d9a090_1280x1280.jpg
Oder ist der Custom?


----------



## the_leon (19. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nexxos XP³ von ModdingStylez bearbeitet


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Rechner + mini Gigant läuft wieder   1x180 Lüfter 28° Wasser , ok die Hardware ist nicht sehr hoch getaktet mal schaun wie es bei Max. Taktung ausschaut^^



Cooles Ergebnis und stylischer Radi 

Aber nebenbei:
Ist das Absicht, dass der hintere Lüfter reinbläst und nicht raus?
(ich weiß.. blöde Frage, da du sicher weißt, was du tust... aber mutet irgendwie seltsam an)


----------



## Nachty (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1-360er Radi ist noch im Case vorne verbaut die Lüfter pusten vorne raus,  der hintere Lüfter bringt noch kalte Luft rein und kühlt halt das Board noch ein wenig


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahh ok.. den Radi vorne sieht man ja auf dem Bild, aber hab nicht erkannt, dass die Lüfter da im Pull Prinzip die Luft aus dem Case rausbefördern


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 geeignet für einen Radiator?


----------



## Tony130 (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Sind die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 geeignet für einen Radiator?



ich will mir auch welche holen. bei mir ist die frage ob b12-1 oder b12-2^^


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Sind die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 geeignet für einen Radiator?



Prinzipiell sind die eLoops sehr gut für Radiatoren geeignet (Alphacool setzt die ja z.B. in ihren "cool Answer" Kits serienmässig ein).
Sie haben aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Wenn der Ansaugbereich nicht komplett frei ist, dann erzeugen sie seltsame Nebengeräusche.
Also sind sie nicht für Pull-Betrieb geeignet.
Für Push-Betrieb, wenn vor den Lüftern alles frei ist, sind sie aber top.


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das mit den nebengeräuschen kenne ich aber von fast jedem Lüfter, welcher z.B. ein Gitter auf der saugenden Seite hat


----------



## Chukku (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt, aber beim eLoop ist es besonders auffällig.
irgendwie turbinenartig.


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ihh wie unglücklich

ich hätte ein Rauschen erwartet, aber wiederum sind das auch keine Lüfter mit klassischem Blattdesign ^^


----------



## Nachty (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein B14-2 macht auch komische heul Geräusche und es macht auch keinen Unterschied bei mir ob push oder pull, läuft auch nur mit 3.4 Volt darüber ist unschön


----------



## Noxxphox (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Isses nen pwm? Dann kann es pwm qietschen bzw heulen sein. Das kann aufgrund der eigenschaften von pwm auftreten.


----------



## Averdan (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der B14-2 ist nicht pwm mit max. 900rpm. 
Ich habe den B12-3 mit max. 1900rpm  hatte ich noch gekauft als ich einen starken Gehäuse Lüfter gebraucht hatte (noch keinen Plan gehabt auf Wakü umzustellen). Der wird *unter 800rpm *bei mir komisch laut. da scheint das Lüfterblatt irgendwie nicht rund zu laufen. ab ca. 950rpm wirds besser, aber dann wird halt der Lärm von der Luft die durch den Radiator gedrückt wieder etwas lauter... 

Wie ist der B12-PS so? irgendein PWM Geräusch oder lässt sich der schön zwischen 700rpm und 1000rpm regeln? Kann da wer aus Erfahrung berichten?


----------



## Tony130 (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich möchte bald zum custom wakü umsteigen und bin auf der suche nach 120er lüftern, die ich von vorne (push) befesten kann.  gibt es denn keine vernünftige 120er lüfter? was hält ihr von Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilent PRO PL-2?


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich habe einmal Bitfenix Spectre Pro und AC Susurro verbaut
von beiden finde ich die Leistung ausreichend, allesdings solltest du bei letzteren einen 7V Adapter dazwischen hängen und darauf achten, dass sie kein Gitter vor der Narbe haben... ansonsten kriegste ansauggeräusche zu hören (aber es ist erträglich, wenn man nicht empfindlich für leises Luftrauschen ist)

ohne Gitter o.ä. davor sind die Bitfenix sowie die AC Lüfter (@7V) leise zu meinen Ohren 
(ich brauche aber auch ein leises Rauschen, damit ich einschlafen kann... antrainiert, leider...)


----------



## DrDave (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jmd. einen Eisbecher AGB und kann mir sagen, ab wieviel Durchfluss dieser Sprudeleffekt auftritt?


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich denke mal die üblichen 50l/h sollten ausreichen... mehr wie 80l/h fließen dann maximal ja eh nicht 
(es sei denn du nutzt explizit ein Highflow System, welches aber nicht viel Mehrleistung zu den oben genannten Werten aufweist)

kurz:
bei den üblich angepeilten Werten von 50l/h bis 80l/h sollte der Effekt da sein


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Tony
Es gibt gute 120er Lüfter.
Noctua NF f12, Eloops (nicht in der Front vor einem Gitter) Noiseblocker Multiframe oder die von dir erwähnten Blacksilent.


----------



## Tony130 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @ Tony
> Es gibt gute 120er Lüfter.
> Noctua NF f12, Eloops (nicht in der Front vor einem Gitter) Noiseblocker Multiframe oder die von dir erwähnten Blacksilent.




also vorne sieht es so aus http://www.phanteks.com/images/product/Eclipse-P400S/Window/Black/P400S-10z.jpg wurden die eloops dort geräusche erzeugen?


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Averdan schrieb:


> d
> 
> Wie ist der B12-PS so? irgendein PWM Geräusch oder lässt sich der schön zwischen 700rpm und 1000rpm regeln? Kann da wer aus Erfahrung berichten?



Ich hatte drei B12-PS im Einsatz.
Die Frage kann man nicht ganz mit Ja oder Nein beantworten.

Ich hab 4 regelbare PWM Header auf dem Mainboard. (J_CPU, J_SYS 1+2, J_CHA)
Als die eLoops am CPU Anschluss angeschlossen waren, liefen sie extrem ruhig ohne jegliche Nebegeräusche. Ließen sich auch wunderbar zwischen 400 und 1500 rpm regeln.

An allen 3 anderen Anschlüssen gaben sie allerdings ein hohes und nerviges fiepen von sich.
Hab danach ein bisschen die google Suche bemüht und es scheint, als ob die Lüfter einfach nur besonders empfindlich reagieren, wenn die MB Hersteller ein bisschen schlampig gearbeitet haben und die Anschlüsse ein wenig von der recht strikten PWM Spezifikation abweichen.

Das ist jetzt streng genommen natürlich nicht die Schuld der Lüfter... aber dazu sei gesagt, dass kein anderer meiner Lüfter (Silent Wings 2, Noctua NF-F12 / NF-P12) ein Problem mit den PWM Headern auf dem MB hat.

Ich würde die B12-PS also als kapriziöse Grazien bezeichnen 

Allerdings sag ich dazu auch noch, dass ich ein ziemlich altes Mainboard (EVGA P67 FTW) habe.
Vielleicht sieht das bei modernen Boards besser aus.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke da könnten die Streben für Geräusche sorgen.
Was ist mit den Noctua? Die siehst du ja nicht wenn alles verbaut ist.


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> also vorne sieht es so aus http://www.phanteks.com/images/product/Eclipse-P400S/Window/Black/P400S-10z.jpg wurden die eloops dort geräusche erzeugen?



Ich würds nicht riskieren.
Irgendwo wurde mal empfohlen, dass man vor den eLoops mindestens 3cm freien Bereich haben soll.. das würde mit der Gehäusefront recht knapp werden.

Wie Pelle schon sagt: das ist der perfekte Einsatzort für die hässlichen aber technisch fantastischen Noctua Lüfter


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

falls wer langeweile hat...
kann mal wer hier reinschauen?

ich find die Verfärbung nämlich net so toll...


----------



## Tony130 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich würds nicht riskieren.
> Irgendwo wurde mal empfohlen, dass man vor den eLoops mindestens 3cm freien Bereich haben soll.. das würde mit der Gehäusefront recht knapp werden.
> 
> Wie Pelle schon sagt: das ist der perfekte Einsatzort für die hässlichen aber technisch fantastischen Noctua Lüfter



also kommen dann die 2 lüfter in frage entweder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 oder die hässlichen Noctua Lüfter^^ welchen von den Noctua Lüfter eigentlich? und warum müssen die so hässlich sein, das frage ich mich schon eine lange zeit


----------



## nikon87 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> und warum müssen die so hässlich sein, das frage ich mich schon eine lange zeit


Historisch bedingt: "Noctua" bedeutet "Eule" (wie aus dem Firmenlogo ersichtlich) und als "Vorlage" für das Farbschema hat man den weit verbreiteten Steinkauz (Athene noctua) gewählt (hab ich zumindest so in Erinnerung aus irgendeinem Interview). Außerdem ist die Farbkombination einfach ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal...ob man das nun gut oder schlecht findet bleibt einem natürlich selbst überlassen.


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> welchen von den Noctua Lüfter eigentlich? und warum müssen die so hässlich sein, das frage ich mich schon eine lange zeit



sollen es PWM oder 3-Pin Lüfter werden?
Wenn PWM, dann die NF-F12.. die sind mit ihrem Schwerpunkt auf hohen statischen Druck explizit für Radiatoren gedacht.
Wenn 3-Pin, dann die NF-P12. Die liegen vom statischen Druck her zwischen einem Gehäuse- und einem Radi-Lüfter. Sind hauptsächlich für Luftkühler oder Radis mit relativ geringer Lamellendichte gedacht.
Theoretisch gibts für 3-Pin auch noch die NF-F12 industrial ppc2000.. die wären von der Auslegung her mit dem normalen NF-F12 identisch, haben aber ein leichtes "Tickern" im Antrieb. Ich würd sie daher nicht empfehlen (hab selbst 6 Stück davon).

Die industrial Lüfter sind übrigens schwarz und man kann die braunen Gummi-Ecken per Zubehör auch durch verschiedene Farben austauschen.
Damit könnte man den "hässlich" Faktor umgehen.
Aber man erkauft sich das wie gesagt durch ein leichtes Tickern im Antrieb.
Ist ziemlich ärgerlich.. wenn Noctua den normalen NF-F12 mit der Farbe des ppcindustrials herstellen würde, hätten sie das Nonplusultra der Radiatorenlüfter im Angebot.. aber neeeeein... :/


----------



## Hogan (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen CPU-Wasserkühler würdet ihr denn für Ryzen/AM4 empfehlen?
Wichtig wäre mir, dass der Hersteller guten Support auch für andere (neu erscheinende) Sockel bietet, so das man möglichst auch in ferner Zukunft den selben Block nutzen kann, nur evtl. mit einem neuen Sockel xyz-Kit.
Welche Hersteller haben sich da bisher mit gutem Support hervorgetan?


----------



## Averdan (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich würde die B12-PS also als kapriziöse Grazien bezeichnen
> 
> Allerdings sag ich dazu auch noch, dass ich ein ziemlich altes Mainboard (EVGA P67 FTW) habe.
> Vielleicht sieht das bei modernen Boards besser aus.



Hehe Grazien  Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Schade, würde eben bei mir auch über einen FAN_CHA 4-pin PWM am Motherboard laufen. Naja ich könnte mal bestellen und testen ob es bei meinem Hero besser funkt. Bin halt mit dem DC-Mode am Mobo nicht ganz zufrieden und der B12-3 scheint halt für niedrigere Umdrehungen nicht so optimal zu sein.

Nochmals Danke Chukku für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Averdan schrieb:


> Hehe Grazien



Eigentlich wollte ich "Divas" sagen.. weiß gar nicht, wie ich auf Grazien gekommen bin 
Aber sollte klar sein, was ich meine.
Wenns keine Probleme gibt, ist die Performance super... aber die Chance, dass es Probleme gibt, ist irgendwie besonders hoch.



Hogan schrieb:


> Welchen CPU-Wasserkühler würdet ihr denn für Ryzen/AM4 empfehlen?
> Wichtig wäre mir, dass der Hersteller guten Support auch für andere (neu erscheinende) Sockel bietet, so das man möglichst auch in ferner Zukunft den selben Block nutzen kann, nur evtl. mit einem neuen Sockel xyz-Kit.
> Welche Hersteller haben sich da bisher mit gutem Support hervorgetan?



Ich wäre in diesem Fall für den EK Supremacy Evo von EKWB.
Erstens kannst du den jetzt direkt bei EKWB im Webshop als AM4 Variante bestellen.
Zweitens war der EKWB Support bei AM4 ziemlich schnell.. deutlich vor Verkaufsstart der CPUs konntest du für deinen bereits vorhandenen Kühler das AM4 Mounting Kit liefern lassen. War zwar nicht gratis aber mit ca 15€ vertretbar. (je 7-8 € für Spange und Backplate)
Deswegen würde ich annehmen, dass das bei zukünftigen Releases ähnlich laufen sollte.


----------



## Hogan (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich wäre in diesem Fall für den EK Supremacy Evo von EKWB.
> Erstens kannst du den jetzt direkt bei EKWB im Webshop als AM4 Variante bestellen.
> Zweitens war der EKWB Support bei AM4 ziemlich schnell.. deutlich vor Verkaufsstart der CPUs konntest du für deinen bereits vorhandenen Kühler das AM4 Mounting Kit liefern lassen. War zwar nicht gratis aber mit ca 15€ vertretbar. (je 7-8 € für Spange und Backplate)
> Deswegen würde ich annehmen, dass das bei zukünftigen Releases ähnlich laufen sollte.



EK-Supremacy EVO  – EK Webshop
Den gibts in Kupfer, Acetal und Nickel - macht das irgendeinen unterschied, oder ist es nur Optik?
Der Rest klingt jedenfalls sehr gut. Bei meinem aktuellen Scythe Luftkühler gibts nämlich kein AM4-Kit mehr, d.h. neuer Lüfter müsste her - finde ich aber quatsch, da der Kühler ja ansonsten gut ist. Ich zahl dann auch gern, falls es mal irgendwann einen Sockel gibt, ein paar Euro für ein Upgrade-Kit. Hauptsache der Kühler kann weitergenutzt werden.

Selbiges gilt für die Grafikkarte - da ist es natürlich schwer. Darum überlege ich zur Zeit, ob ich zu dem Alphacool nexxxos gpx greife. Das Konzept ansich klingt ja verlockend. Habe mich bisher aber noch nicht so informiert, VRMs scheinen ja nicht so gut gekühlt zu werden,wie bei einem Fullcover (kann aber nicht sagen, wie es sich im Verhältnis zu einem Luftkühler verhält). Zudem sieht man hier wenige Leute mit so einem. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## DOcean (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fujitsu-Server im Kuhlbad | heise online

Wakü extrem auf der CEBIT


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hogan schrieb:


> EK-Supremacy EVO  – EK Webshop
> Den gibts in Kupfer, Acetal und Nickel - macht das irgendeinen unterschied, oder ist es nur Optik?
> 
> [...]
> ...



Kupfer / Acetal / Nickel ist nur Optik, also Geschmackssache.

Beim Alphacool Nexxxos gpx ist natürlich cool, dass man bei GPU Upgrades nur den passiven Block austauschen muss und den eigentlich GPU Kühler behalten kann.
Das mit der passiven Kühlung der VRMs ist ziemlich egal, solange du einigermassen Airflow im Gehäuse hast.

Ich selbst mag die EKWB  oder Heatkiller Kühler von der Optik her lieber.
Aber die Alphacool Dinger gibts zur Not ja auch in verschiedenen Farben... ist auch nur Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nex015 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Fujitsu-Server im Kuhlbad | heise online
> 
> Wakü extrem auf der CEBIT



Geil, machen die Servicetechniker da jetzt demnächst den Tauchschein?


----------



## Zergoras (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat einer von euch Ahnung von der "Aquasuite" bzw. kann mir sagen, wie ich meine angeschlossenen Lüfter in Abhängigkeit mit der CPU und GPU Temperatur steuern lassen kann? Das Manual ist mehr als dürftig.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter werden aber nach Wassertemperatur geregelt.
Zu deiner Frage.
Du musst den Hardware Monitor installieren oder starten und dann unter Sensoren gucken.
Hast du die 17er oder 16er Version?


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du ne wakü?  Dann Regel nach der Wassertemperatur. 

Davon mal abgesehen:

Du wählst links das Gerät in deiner auquasuite aus. (vermutlich aquaero)

Den Reiter "Regler" wählen.
Dort drückst du im rechten Fenster auf das kleine "+".
Wähle "Sollwert Regler".

Nun wählst du im rechten Fenster auf der linken Seite den Sensor aus nach dem du regeln möchtest.
Auf der rechten Seite dann die danach zu regelnden Lüfter. 

Noxh den Sollwert des Reglers setzen und schon bist du im groben fertig.


----------



## nikon87 (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Ahnung von der "Aquasuite" bzw. kann mir sagen, wie ich meine angeschlossenen Lüfter in Abhängigkeit mit der CPU und GPU Temperatur steuern lassen kann? Das Manual ist mehr als dürftig.


Du musst einen Kurvenregler erstellen und diesen dann mit den gewünschten Lüftern und dem entsprechenden Temperatursensor verknüpfen. Ich weiß nicht wie es sich bei der AS2017 verhält, aber in den Vorgängerversionen musste man zum Auslesen der CPU-/GPU-Temperatur eine gesonderte Überwachungssoftware installieren (AIDA64, HWInfo oder OHM) und dann in der AS für die gewünschten Temperaturwerte einen Softwaresensor erstellen (dazu eventuell mal in dieses Video kucken).


----------



## Zergoras (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super danke, habe ich soweit hinbekommen (nutze AIDA64). Ich habe tatsächlich das + nicht gesehen. Wofür genau ist der rote Strich?
Noch ist die Steuerung nur für meine Gehäuselüfter, eine Wasserkühlung wird aber demnächst folgen.


----------



## chischko (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moment mal, Du willst echt deine Gehäuselüfter nach der CPU und/oder GPU Temp steuern? 
Nicht so wirklich die clevere Idee muss ich Dir leider sagen. Die Temperatur schwankt ja extrem hin und her, mehrfach pro Sekunde wenn es sein muss (je nach Auslesegeschwindigkeit des Sensors) und entsprechend schnell soll nen Case-Fan geregelt werden? Das geht Dir sofort auf den Senkel denn der kommt ja mit dem nachregeln nicht mehr nach und ob sich diese ewige und extrem schnelle Regelung gut für die Lebensdauer ist bezweifle ich auch mal allerdings ohne das genau zu wissen. 

Evtl. könnte ne Hysterese etwas Ruhe rein bringen, ob die allerdings in der Aquasuite verfügbar ist weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## Zergoras (21. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir eine passende Kurve erstellt, da heult nichts auf oder sonst was. Die gehen moderat mit Temperatur der Grafikkarte nach oben.
Die Frage bleibt noch: Wozu ist der rote Strich da?


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der senkrechte rote Strich zeigt Dir, an welchem Punkt der Reglerkurve der Lüfter / die Pumpe derzeit geregelt ist - kennzeichnet also den Ist-Wert.


----------



## KempA (22. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend,

mal ne Frage an die MoRa-Besitzer hier: Wie habt ihr das mit den Kabeln gemacht? Ich hab zwei Phobya-Peitschen (die laufen dann zum Aquaero), was jedoch sehr unordentlich am MoRa aussieht. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich die Kabel unter der Blende verlegen soll.


----------



## the_leon (22. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde mir da für den Mora den Standfuß und die Abdeckung holen.
Dann Intern selber Anschlusskabel umlöten und dann eine Lumberg Buchse an der Abdeckung plazieren und daran die Lüfter kabel anlöten.
Am PC Gehäuse ebenfalls eine solche Buchse und 12v und Masse direkt ans Netzteil, sowie PWM und Drehzahl ans Aquaero!

Zwischen PC und Mora dann ein gesleevtes Kabel


----------



## illousion (22. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir ne Platine die 1x 3pin auf 9x 3pin splitted gelötet


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Barrow


----------



## illousion (23. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sieht doch sehr spannend aus, ich hoffe mal, dass die das mit vernünftigen Preisen verkaufen und man nicht nachher das Gleiche wie für Bitspower zahlen darf..


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin da primär auf die Anschlüsse gespannt. Der Barrow DDC Metalldeckel ist auch eine feine Sache, allerdings bin ich ein großer Fan der Laing/Lowara D5. Bei CPU- und GPU Kühlern, Radiatoren und AGBn kann man sich jeweils gut bei Made in Germany Watercool und Aquacomputer eindecken. Aliexpress und Co. Barrow Preise würde ich bei der erstklassigen Qualität jetzt nicht erwarten (der Käsekönig ist ja nicht die Wohlfahrt), aber vielleicht 6€ für gerade und 9€ für Winkelanschlüsse? Zumal die Winkelanschlüsse von Barrow als Alleinstellungsmerkmal kein fettes Herstellerlogo besitzen.


----------



## illousion (23. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bestelle ich aber lieber wieder über Aliexpress wenn es größere Mengen sein müssen, wenn es da 70% bis die Hälfte kostet, das ist dann auch eventuelle Zollnachzahlungen Wert


----------



## zwergimpc (24. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jemand erfahrung mit der größe 16/12 ? hab jetzt ein paar mods gesehen die mit dieser verschlauchung gemacht worden sind und auf den bildern sah es wirklich gut aus. hat jemand zufällig erfahrungswerte darüber?!


----------



## chischko (24. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zwergimpc schrieb:


> jemand erfahrung mit der größe 16/12 ? hab jetzt ein paar mods gesehen die mit dieser verschlauchung gemacht worden sind und auf den bildern sah es wirklich gut aus. hat jemand zufällig erfahrungswerte darüber?!



Sieht doch auch nicht anders aus als die 16/10er und das ist na Standardgröße und sieht mMn ziemlich gut aus wenn der Rest halt auch sauber gemacht wird etc. Einziger Unterschied liegt in der Wandstärke und ich meine ob 2 oder 3 mm Wandstärke wirkt sich ja nur auf die Biegeradien bzw. die Knickfestigkeit aus.


----------



## the_leon (25. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/12 kenn ich nur als Hardtubes


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die MoRa-Besitzer hier: Wie habt ihr das mit den Kabeln gemacht? Ich hab zwei Phobya-Peitschen (die laufen dann zum Aquaero), was jedoch sehr unordentlich am MoRa aussieht. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich die Kabel unter der Blende verlegen soll.




Hallo KempA, 

so habe ich es gelöst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Mora habe ich die vier Lüfterkabel nach innen gebündelt. Zum PC geht dann nur noch ein gesleevtes Kabel.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir habe ich hierzu ein PWM Splitter von Phobya  genutzt.
Diesen habe ich hinter dem Mora extern verbaut, da er leider intern nicht gepasst hat.

Das Kabel davon ist zwei geteilt und bekommt so die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil.
So musste ich nur ein Kabel für die Spannung verlegen und eines für die Steuerung der neun Lüfter.


----------



## Krolgosh (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage zur Aquasuite. Ich habe bei mir aufm Schreibtisch zwei Monitore stehen, mein Hauptmonitor mit 24" und 1440p nativer Auflösung. Und der zweite Monitor mit 24" und 1080p nativ, wird aber ebenfalls auf 1440p betrieben. (Ich mag nen "weichen" Übergang wenn ich von einem auf den anderen Monitor mit der Maus wechsel)

So nun ein "kleines" Problem. Den 1080er nehm ich natürlich zu Überwachung, auf dem läuft die Aquasuite, Afterburner etc.
Während des spielens ist auch alles in Ordnung und so wie es sein sollte. Beende ich aber das Spiel, verschiebt er mir die Aquasuite-Desktopanzeige von meinem Überwachungsmonitor auf den Hauptmonitor. Und das jedes mal.  Weiß wer woran das liegen kann?


----------



## KillercornyX (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liegt vermutlich daran dass der 1080p Monitor hochskaliert läuft. Stell mal auf native Auflösung und teste erneut.
Ich hab ein ähnliches Phänomen wenn ich mit Downsampling spiele und zurück zum Desktop komme. Ich fürchte viel machen lässt sich da nicht....


----------



## Krolgosh (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich daran dass der 1080p Monitor hochskaliert läuft. Stell mal auf native Auflösung und teste erneut.
> Ich hab ein ähnliches Phänomen wenn ich mit Downsampling spiele und zurück zum Desktop komme. Ich fürchte viel machen lässt sich da nicht....



Mhmm.. ich hab das schon im Verdacht gehabt. Werde es heut Abend mal testen wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## Hogan (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1.: Ist der Wärmeübergang vom Die zum Heatspreader beim Haswell wirklich sooooo schlecht? Habe nun doch einen temporären Kreislauf aufgebaut mit meinem EKWB Supremacy Evo auf einem i5 4670k (4,2GHz, 1,24V) und einem 280er Radiator mit 2 langsam drehenden Lüftern. Bei Prime95 (aktuelle Version 2810) wird das Wasser ca. 34°C warm, die CPU geht aber stellenweise auf einigen Kernen an die 80°C ran. Ist das normal, oder habe bei meinem gebastel zu sehr gepfuscht? Bei AIDA bzw. BF1 ist alles im Rahmen, 50-60°C max. bei 33°C Wasser.

2. Ich bekomm nun noch einen 420er Radiator für oben im Gehäuse. An diesem möchte ich eigentlich meine 3 vorhandenen Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich FD HF  14 im Pushbetrieb anbringen, d.h. ich bräuchte noch 2 Lüfter für den anderen 280er Radi (diesmal wohl Pullbetrieb) - welche würdet ihr empfehlen (ich hätte ungern welche für 20€ oder mehr, auch wenn die eloops etc. immer genannt werden).


----------



## Rarek (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Lüfter die du hast von Fractal Design, sollteste nicht unbedingt verwenden... die sind dafür gebaut viel luft zu förder ohne jeglichen gegendruck auf beiden Seiten
du brauchst welche die auch Luftdruck aufbauen können, damit überhaut genug durch kommt (wobei 0,98mmH2O schon nicht schlecht sind... aber mehr ist besser - kommt aber meist mit mit hohen Drehzahlen daher)
- es sei denn du hast einen sehr weitmaschigen Radiator, dann gehen auch die FD... aber weitmaschige sind dann schon meist Passivradiatoren


----------



## Chukku (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Ist wirklich ziemlich schlecht.
mit meinem 3770K (ich weiss.. ist nicht Haswell aber zwischen den beiden Generationen hat Intel bei der TIM zum Heatspreader eigentlich nichts verändert) hab ich unter Prime95 Stresstest bis zu 88°C und bei Games mit hoher CPU Lust in Ladebildschirmen etc. teilweise kurzfristig 84°C.
Allerdings bei 1.341 Volt.
Deswegen hab ich mir auch schon Material zum Köpfen bestellt und werd mich da demnächst mal ranmachen.
Natürlich kann es schon sein, dass du noch ein paar Grad verlierst, falls du mit der Wärmeleitpaste was falsch gemacht hast. aber ganz unrealistisch klingen die Temps nicht.

2.
Für Pull sind die eLoops ohnehin nicht zu empfehlen.
Gute Lüfter im mittleren Preisbereich wären Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro (15-16€)/ Noctua Redux (14-15€) / EKWB Vardar (18€)
Corsair SP140 wäre auch noch ok, wenn die Optik wichtiger ist als technische Finesse 
Gibt bestimmt noch mehr, die ich nicht kenne


----------



## Rarek (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin mit diesen hier Glücklich geworden:

BitFenix Spectre Pro schwarz 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

kosten auch nur 12 Taler
und für einen Taler mehr kriegste die PWM Variante, welche aber auch 600 Runden mehr schafft (und den doppelten Druck)

BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM schwarz 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Hogan (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> die Lüfter die du hast von Fractal Design, sollteste nicht unbedingt verwenden... die sind dafür gebaut viel luft zu förder ohne jeglichen gegendruck auf beiden Seiten
> du brauchst welche die auch Luftdruck aufbauen können, damit überhaut genug durch kommt (wobei 0,98mmH2O schon nicht schlecht sind... aber mehr ist besser - kommt aber meist mit mit hohen Drehzahlen daher)
> - es sei denn du hast einen sehr weitmaschigen Radiator, dann gehen auch die FD... aber weitmaschige sind dann schon meist Passivradiatoren



Das habe ich schon oft gelesen, allerdings habe ich auch Tests Lufter auf Radiatoren im Test: Hohe Kuhlleistung auch mit wenig statischem Druck - ComputerBase gesehen, wo der Unterschied jetzt nicht besonders groß ist zwischen Flow/Pressure-Lüftern (allerdings warn meine HF14 da auch nicht explizit genannt). Ich habe nun einen Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 420 XFLOW bestellt. Ich werde es jedenfalls erstmal ausprobieren, im Notfall kann ich die dann immernoch tauschen. Ich denk, ich werdmir mal 2 andere bestellen und dann mach ich einen HF14 und einen der neuen daran und "messe" mal per Hand den Luftzug. Falls der Unterschied nicht allzu gravierend ist, werden die alten drangelassen



Chukku schrieb:


> 1. Ist wirklich ziemlich schlecht.
> mit meinem 3770K (ich weiss.. ist nicht Haswell aber zwischen den beiden Generationen hat Intel bei der TIM zum Heatspreader eigentlich nichts verändert) hab ich unter Prime95 Stresstest bis zu 88°C und bei Games mit hoher CPU Lust in Ladebildschirmen etc. teilweise kurzfristig 84°C.
> Allerdings bei 1.341 Volt.
> Deswegen hab ich mir auch schon Material zum Köpfen bestellt und werd mich da demnächst mal ranmachen.
> Natürlich kann es schon sein, dass du noch ein paar Grad verlierst, falls du mit der Wärmeleitpaste was falsch gemacht hast. aber ganz unrealistisch klingen die Temps nicht.


Ich hab aktuell meine MX4 WLP genutzt, die bei EKWB beigelegte Hydronaut nehm ich erst für Ryzen - für das System ist die Kühlung auch gedacht, nur hats mich dann doch in den Fingern gejuckt, alles auszuprobieren, deshalb werd ich meins nun auch so weiterlaufen lassen

Ansonsten werd ichmir mal die ganzen vorgeschlagenen Lüfter ansehen, Optik ist nun nicht umbedingt wichtig, da die Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Fronttür sitzen  (Wobei ich mal probieren muss, ob es nicht vllt auch geht, Lüfter und Radiator zu tauschen, um eine Push-Konfiguration zu erhalten)


----------



## Rarek (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja gut... bei 30 mmm ist das glaub ich wirklich egal...
da kannste auch HF Lüfter nehmen ohne Verlust

bei 45mmm würde ich schon nach dem Druck schauen und bei 60mm wird der aber erst interessant

*seinen Vorredner wiederhol*


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen werde ich meine MSI 1070 Gaming X mit einem EK Kühler umbauen und mit in meine Wasserkühlung einbinden.
Bei EK wird eine Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei sein, ich habe aber auch noch eine Arctic MX-4 hier.

Mir ist natürlich bekannt das der Unterschied nicht groß sein wird, aber was würdet ihr nehmen?
Die Original von EK die mit dabei sein wird oder meine MX-4?


----------



## Hogan (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich meine MSI 1070 Gaming X mit einem EK Kühler umbauen und mit in meine Wasserkühlung einbinden.
> Bei EK wird eine Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei sein, ich habe aber auch noch eine Arctic MX-4 hier.
> 
> Mir ist natürlich bekannt das der Unterschied nicht groß sein wird, aber was würdet ihr nehmen?
> Die Original von EK die mit dabei sein wird oder meine MX-4?


Bei meinem EK Supremacy Evo war wie gesagt die Hydronaut dabei, die in Tests ziemlich gut abgeschintten hat (und auch besser als MX4).


----------



## Chukku (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Bei meinem EK Supremacy Evo war wie gesagt die Hydronaut dabei, die in Tests ziemlich gut abgeschintten hat (und auch besser als MX4).



Bin nicht sicher, ob du einfach nur Glück hattest .. aber normalerweise liegt bei EKWB nur eine "hauseigene" Paste bei. 

Und zumindest laut dieses Tests ist die relativ bescheiden:
[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!
Da wäre dann die MX-4 besser.

War deine denn eindeutig als "Hydronaut" erkennbar?

Mein Kauf der 3 EK Blocks ist allerdings auch schon ein Jahr her.. ist ja gut möglich, dass die inzwischen auf hydronaut "hochgerüstet" haben.
Das wird IICARUS dann ja sehen.
Wenn Hydronaut dabei ist, dann nimm die. Wenn es nur eine neutrale Spritze mit "EK" Logo ist, dann nimm die MX-4


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, dann mache ich das so. 
Danke für diese Info.

Mir ist halt nicht bekannt was für eine WLP mit dazu kommt und mit meiner MX-4 bin ich im Grunde sehr zufrieden und die nutze ich ja bereits für meine CPU.
Vor einem Jahr als ich von den zwei KFA2 980 Grafikkarte die WLP damit ausgetauscht hatte, konnte ich eine Temperatur Verbesserung von 5 Grad erzielen.
Aber die WLP der zwei Karten war sehr ausgetrocknet, was auch ein Grund davon war.

Bei Ek wusste ich jetzt halt nicht ob da was Standardmäßiges mit dazu kommt oder doch schon was besseres.
Werde jetzt auf dieses "Hydronaut" achten.


----------



## Averdan (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist die WLP von EKWB nicht die gleich wie die Gelid GC-Extreme? Oder war das die WLP, welche Phobya immer dazu gibt? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Hogan (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei EKWB steht dabei:  TIM / thermal grease: Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut (EKWB 1.0g) - und bei Caseking stand es auch dabei. EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel  – EK Webshop
Auf der Tube steht es nicht explizit, dort steht nur Thermal Grizzly drauf, sieht man auch in der verlinkten Galerie. 

Habe nun übrigens zu den Noctua NF-P14s redux 1500 PWM gegriffen, da ich die mit anderen Dingen mitbestellen konnte.


----------



## Averdan (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Bei EKWB steht dabei:  TIM / thermal grease: Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut (EKWB 1.0g)
> Habe nun übrigens zu den Noctua NF-P14s redux 1500 PWM gegriffen, da ich die mit anderen Dingen mitbestellen konnte.



Aja. Wow. Nette Draufgabe.

Habe ebenfalls nochmals gecheckt. Die Phobya HeGrease basiert anscheinend auf der Gelid GC Extreme. Aber die Hydronaut ist genau so gut, wenn nicht so gar nocht etwas besser.
Mit den redux kann man eigentlich nichts falsches machen


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die scheint aber nicht bei meinem bestellten GPU-Kühler dabei zu sein.
Habe nun folgendes dazu gefunden: EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 – Nickel

Soweit ich das richtig raus sehe ist diese mit dabei: EK-TIM Ectotherm

@Liquid-Chilling
Laut deinem Link ist sie mit der MX-4 was ich habe in etwa gleich auf.
Die MX-4 ist nur ein klein wenig besser, was in diesem Sinn wahrscheinlich nicht groß ausschlaggebend sein wird.

Die Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut wäre natürlich eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Averdan (27. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die TG Kryonaut ist minimal besser als Gelid GC Extreme, die Hydronaut nicht, liegen aber alle auf ziemlich gleichen Level.
> Hier ein Test: LINK
> Die Kryonaut ist das beste von TG, abgesehen von den LM-Pasten.
> 
> Edit: So weit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe, stammt die Phobya HeGrease nicht von der Gelid Extreme, sondern von der Gelid Solutions ab.



Also ich habe nur *diese Info* gefunden (steht im Text unter dem 8ten Bild). Von der habe ich mein Halbwissen 
Danke fürs verlinken von dem Test vom der8auer (der ja bei der Produktentwicklung von den Thermal Grizzly WLPs mitgewirkt hat, oder ist es sogar "seine" Paste?). Ich sehe die eigentlich alle gleich auf. die Differenz von 0,47C° zwischen der Kryonaut und Hydronaut wären für mich persönlich zu gering um da einen Sieger auszumachen. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass wenn ich egal welche von dein beiden Auftrage, warscheinlich immer einen anderen Wert bekomme. Da ich nicht auf das 0,1g genau messe bei meinen Mengen  

Aber ich gebe zu 0,5C° hier, da und dort rausgeholt... und man hat schnell mal 5C° beisammen die schon helfen können 

So lange man nicht Alphacool Silver Grease nimmt


----------



## Rarek (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist die AC Paste doch so schlecht?
nicht das ich nicht noch alternativen hier liegen hätte , aber ich nehme gerne das was beiliegt


----------



## Averdan (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Nur so als Tipp Temperatur-Differnenz, wird in Kelvin angegeben, nicht in °C.  Ich weiß machen die Wenigsten.
> 
> Edit: Ich habe die GC Extreme, Kryonaut, MasterGel, und ein paar andere WLPs, sind alle sehr gut.
> Die eine oder andere läßt sich etwas besser verarbeiten.



Hehe hast recht 

Ich habe die Gelid GC-Extreme und halt die mitgelieferten Noctua NT-H1 und eine von EKWB Paste (warscheinlich die gleiche wie IICARUS). Nutze eigentlich nur die Gelid (außer bei meinem HTPC da verbrauche ich die Anderen), aber da ich bei meiner GPU immer die "Streichel" Methode anwende ist die zum verarbeiten echt suboptimal. Geht da die Kryonaut ein wenig einfacher? Die Gelid tu ich immer ein wenig erwärmen aber sobald die auf dem Chip vom GPU aufliegt und man einmal drüberstreicht wird die echt zäh und bleibt eher am Verstreicher hängen als am Chip


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die EK-Paste soll auf MX-2 Niveau liegen, habe aber nicht genau heraus gefunden wer die herstellt.


Ja stimmt, hatte ich gestern wo anders aus gelesen gehabt, die MX-4 ist laut dem Link was hier verlinkt worden ist nur ein Ticken  besser.
Da der Unterschied nicht sehr groß ist habe ich sie daher auch fast gleich angesehen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mache ich auch immer, nur bei mir gibt es keine Abgelaufene EC-Karten.
Nehme dazu immer diese Werbe/Rabatt Karten die man oft irgendwo innerhalb von Lieferungen bekommt oder manche unnötigen Kundenkarten irgendwelcher Versandhäuser die man nie brauchen wird...


----------



## jimmy9086 (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Crosshair VI in Verbindung mit dem EK Supremacy EVO??
1800x + Crosshair VI Hero issues - Page 4
Habe genau das selbe Phenomen und war Stunden lang dran.
EK habe ich auch schon angeschrieben.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso WLP verstreichen? Erledigt doch der Anpressdruck für euch.


----------



## Rarek (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wieso WLP verstreichen? Erledigt doch der Anpressdruck für euch.



weil der es Kreisförmig und nicht rechteckig verteilt


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieses Thema ist auch sehr umstritten, jeder macht es gerne auf anderer Weiße.
Ich verstreiche auch lieber, denn so kann ich besser sehen ob zu wenig oder zu viel drauf ist.

Nehme ich dann den Kühler ab kann ich immer gut sehen das die WLP die gesamte CPU/GPU bedeckt hatte.
Beim Klecks jedoch bleiben manchmal die Ecken frei.

EK empfiehlt hier sogar das ganze Sternförmig drauf zu geben.
Das erscheint mir aber dann wiederum zu viel zu sein.

Bisher bin ich mit verstreichen immer gut hin gekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade, hatte schon gedacht ich würde heute den GPU-Kühler bekommen.
Denn Caseking hatte Gestern schon versendet und der Sendestaus war gestern Abend auf voraussichtlich heute als Liefertermin.
Aber an den Staus hat sich seit Gestern Abend um 20:30 Uhr nichts mehr geändert.

Im Start-Paketzentrum haben sie es wohl gestern nicht mehr geschafft das Paket weiter zu mir zu senden.
Zwar steht der Sendestatus weiterhin auf heute, aber da der LKW Symbol noch angezeigt wird, wird das bestimmt heute nichts mehr.

Hatte mich schon gefreut heute die Grafikkarte umbauen zu können.
Naja.. dann wird es halt morgen bestimmt klappen... hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> weil der es Kreisförmig und nicht rechteckig verteilt



Machste ein X auf den DIE und schon haste deine  Deckung 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir sicher sein, daß es wirklich gleichmäßig verteilt ist, und in der Menge die ausreicht (nicht zuviel o. zu wenig).



Bei GPUs gibt es praktisch kein zu viel, wenn man von realen Anwendungen ausgeht  Anders als bei der CPU ist es Wurst, ob etwas neben dem DIE raus quillt.


----------



## Hogan (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand einen GÜNSTIGEN Durchflusssensor empfehlen? Die meisten sind entweder sehr teuer oder sind teuer und sehen auch noch furchtbar aus.
Ich hatte da an einen Sensor von ebay oder sonstwas gedacht, ein normaler Durchflussensor, der nicht für Wakü gedacht ist und ohne dicken Preisaufschlag auskommt. Hab letztens schon mal etwas rumgesucht, es gibt schon günstige, nur von der Durchflussmenge sollte es dann auch passen. Hat da jemand hier zufällig soetwas in Betrieb? 50€ oder so ist mir der Spaß nämlich nicht werd, da bleib ich bei meinem kleinen Rädchen im Plexiglas!


----------



## SpatteL (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Teil muss aber auch ein Signal raus bringen, mit dem man etwas anfangen kann.
Wie/womit willst du das denn dann auswerten/anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Chukku (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Machste ein X auf den DIE und schon haste deine  Deckung
> 
> 
> 
> Bei GPUs gibt es praktisch kein zu viel, wenn man von realen Anwendungen ausgeht  Anders als bei der CPU ist es Wurst, ob etwas neben dem DIE raus quillt.



Ist es bei der CPU nicht auch ziemlich egal?
Zumindest solange es nicht um die komplette CPU herum und in die Sockel-Pins hinein-quillt.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich man nimmt elektrisch nicht leitende Paste .

Bei Linus Tech Tips gibts ein ganz cooles Video, wo Luke so ziemlich alle möglichen Varianten ausprobiert (Punkt, X, viele kleine Punkte, Spirale, mit dem Finger drin rumstreichen, viel zu viel, viel zu wenig) und aufs Grad genau absolut keinen Unterschied feststellen kann. (nur bei "zu wenig").
Ich find das sehr beruhigend.. falsch machen ist fast unmöglich


----------



## Hogan (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Flussanzeiger ist ja auch nur Optik, den guck ich mir gern an

Die Sensoren, die ich mir bisher angeguckt habe, geben alle eine gewisse Impulszahl pro Durchflussmenge aus. Mit Elektronik die Impulse in bestimmtem Zeiraum zählen und dann rechnen. Ausgabe evtl. per Display oder USB - oder Warn-LED:
Eigentlich ist die Durchflussmenge ja auch größtenteils Spielerei. Aber es könnte interessant sein, den Durchfluss z.B. täglich zu mitteln und die langfristige Durchflussentwicklung zu beobachten, für den Fall, dass sich z.B. etwas im Kühler absetzt und somit der Durchfluss niedriger wird über die Zeit. Zusätzliche Spielerei eigentlich, die ich aber auch nur einbauen werde, wenn ich etwas günstiges finde, da ich die benötigten Teile, abgesehen vom Flusssensor, sowieso schon habe.

Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur die Temperaturüberwachung: ich werd die Wassertemperatur ständig messen und damit per PWM meine Lüfter regeln. Wahrscheinlich noch ein akustischer Alarm, wenn die Temperatur zu hoch werden sollte - oder, falls verbaut, der Durchfluss zu niedrig ist. Hab da so nette "Summer" aus China für nen Euro gekauft, die sich gut bemerkbar machen können.

Und wenn ihr jetzt sagt: das kann die aquaero auch und stellenweise noch schöner: Ja! Finde ich auch! Aber die kostet auch. Meine Lösung wird <15€. (Sensoren jetzt nicht eingerechnet, aber die muss man sonst ja auch extra kaufen)


----------



## Averdan (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Machste ein X auf den DIE und schon haste deine  Deckung
> 
> Bei GPUs gibt es praktisch kein zu viel, wenn man von realen Anwendungen ausgeht  Anders als bei der CPU ist es Wurst, ob etwas neben dem DIE raus quillt.



Ich mache immer die Ver-"Streich"-el Methode auf der GPU und die "Reis-"Perle" Methode auf der CPU. War nicht bei irgendeinem Test der  die beste Methode???


----------



## Averdan (28. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hogan schrieb:


> Der Flussanzeiger ist ja auch nur Optik, den guck ich mir gern an
> 
> Die Sensoren, die ich mir bisher angeguckt habe, geben alle eine gewisse Impulszahl pro Durchflussmenge aus. Mit Elektronik die Impulse in bestimmtem Zeiraum zählen und dann rechnen. Ausgabe evtl. per Display oder USB - oder Warn-LED:
> Eigentlich ist die Durchflussmenge ja auch größtenteils Spielerei. Aber es könnte interessant sein, den Durchfluss z.B. täglich zu mitteln und die langfristige Durchflussentwicklung zu beobachten, für den Fall, dass sich z.B. etwas im Kühler absetzt und somit der Durchfluss niedriger wird über die Zeit. Zusätzliche Spielerei eigentlich, die ich aber auch nur einbauen werde, wenn ich etwas günstiges finde, da ich die benötigten Teile, abgesehen vom Flusssensor, sowieso schon habe.
> ...



Aber das kann die Aquaero doch..... ups  
Also ich habe mir den mps flow 200 gegönnt. War zuerst skeptisch ob das mit dieser Differenzdrucktechnik funkt, aber bin bis dato sehr zufrieden damit. Kostete zwar 48€, aber dafür hast du einen intergrierten Tempsensor, kannst einen weiteren Tempsensonr (bei mir ein Thermosensor-Kabel von meiner Lüftersteuerung um die Raumtemp zu messen) anbringen, und hast ein Kabel welches eine Alarmsignal an einen Lüfteranschluss am Motherboard ausgibt. Der mps flow wird auch direkt am Mobo via usb angesteckt und liefert die Daten ins aquasuite. 
Einen günstigen (unter20€) Durchflussesnsor, wäre schon geil. Die Frage ist dann halt vielleicht, wie viel du noch zusätzlich ausgeben musst, damit der verwendbar in einem PC Wakü Kreislauf wird.  Wenn der Durchflusssensor sagen wir 10€ kostet, zusätzliches Material nochmal 10€ und dann funktioniert er, aber ist vielleicht nicht zuverlässig, bzw. wenn er nimmer geht, gibts keine Garantie drauf, dann wäre ich lieber wieder bei einem Aquacomputer DFM.


----------



## orryginal (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo hier gerade Aquero das Thema war. Kann ein Aquero bereits bei der Erstinbetrienahme eines neuen Rechners (UEFI-Einrichtung, Win-Installation etc. nach dem Befüllen) mit Pumpe, Lüfter und Sensoren verbunden sein, oder sollte  es erst nach der Einrichtung des Systems eingebunden werden?


----------



## Krolgosh (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ne gute Frage.  Darüber habe ich mir noch nicht mal Gedanken gemacht... ich hatte ihn bereits von Anfang an angeschlossen. Und das funktionierte ohne Probleme.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Aquero kann gleich mit eingebunden werden, die angeschlossenen Lüfter laufen dann mit 12V auf Vollast.


----------



## orryginal (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Info. 
Weiß hier noch zufällig jemand, ob der MB-X-Kühler von Watercool für das Asus Maximus VIII Hero/Ranger/Gene auch kompatibel zum aktuellen Maximus IX Hero ist?

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/11446


----------



## TheAbyss (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Averdan schrieb:


> Aber das kann die Aquaero doch..... ups
> Also ich habe mir den mps flow 200 gegönnt. War zuerst skeptisch ob das mit dieser Differenzdrucktechnik funkt, aber bin bis dato sehr zufrieden damit. Kostete zwar 48€, aber dafür hast du einen intergrierten Tempsensor, kannst einen weiteren Tempsensonr (bei mir ein Thermosensor-Kabel von meiner Lüftersteuerung um die Raumtemp zu messen) anbringen, und hast ein Kabel welches eine Alarmsignal an einen Lüfteranschluss am Motherboard ausgibt. Der mps flow wird auch direkt am Mobo via usb angesteckt und liefert die Daten ins aquasuite.
> Einen günstigen (unter20€) Durchflussesnsor, wäre schon geil. Die Frage ist dann halt vielleicht, wie viel du noch zusätzlich ausgeben musst, damit der verwendbar in einem PC Wakü Kreislauf wird.  Wenn der Durchflusssensor sagen wir 10€ kostet, zusätzliches Material nochmal 10€ und dann funktioniert er, aber ist vielleicht nicht zuverlässig, bzw. wenn er nimmer geht, gibts keine Garantie drauf, dann wäre ich lieber wieder bei einem Aquacomputer DFM.



Bei mir startet ein flow 100 demnächst, allerdings nach der Initialisierung am Aquabus. Von privat 25€, bei dem Funktionsumfang alternativlos zu dem Preis.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So heute habe ich meine Grafikkarte umgebaut und mit ins Kreislauf eingebunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat soweit alles super geklappt und die Grafikkarte hat auch samt Backplate ohne Probleme auf meine OCF Board gepasst.
Denn auf einem anderem Forum hieß es mal das auf dem Board manche Umgebauten Grafikkarten mit WaKü mit der Backplate nicht passen würden.

Innerhalb eines kurz Test mit Prime95 im Hintergrund sehe die Temperaturen auch super aus.
Hatte zu dem Test es so bestimmt das die Lüfter nicht über 320 U/min drehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe lief aber bezüglich des Entlüften bei höherer Temperatur mit maxemaler Drehzahl.
Normal reichen 3000 U/min mit meiner Pumpe.
Wo ich mit 65 l/h ausreichend Durchfluss habe.

Hier noch alles im Überblick nachdem ich die Tests beendet hatte und alles wieder etwas abgekühlt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Grafikkarte lief bei dem Test unter Stock.

In einem Test konnte ich gut 2050 MHz GPU und 4300 MHz VRam stabil halten.
Wobei dies noch nicht das maximale ist was ich hier erreichen kann, da ich die Grafikkarte nicht an die Grenze hin getestet habe.

EDIT: Test lief ca. 20-30min.


----------



## illousion (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal bin ich der einzige, der zu unfähig ist, mit den Pin removern Adern aus ATX steckern zu bekommen? Die wollen da einfach nicht raus 
Sorry für OT


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Sagt mal bin ich der einzige, der zu unfähig ist, mit den Pin removern Adern aus ATX steckern zu bekommen? Die wollen da einfach nicht raus
> Sorry für OT


Hast du den Remover seitlich und nicht oben und unten reingesteckt?


----------



## illousion (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, da wo die Widerhaken sind, aber der Stecker ist einfach zu eng um den remover da rein zu bekommen, die eine Seite will immer in den Female Part rein (was ich ihm nicht verübeln kann , anstatt an der Seite davon den Widerhaken runter zu drücken


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die müssen beide rein sonst geht es nicht.
Hinten das Kabel Mal wieder richtig rein schieben und dann Mal ein bisschen in die Richtung bewegen wo es hin soll.


----------



## chischko (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier noch alles im Überblick nachdem ich die Tests beendet hatte und alles wieder etwas abgekühlt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 50 Hertz sind keine Netzfrequenz sondern die aktuellen "Arbeitsfrequenz" deiner Pumpe: Quasi Umdrehungen pro Sekunde!


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für diesen Hinweis, werde ich dann umbenennen. 
War mir bei dieser Bezeichnung nicht sicher wie es richtig benannt wird.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo noch eine Frage an die Hardtubes Experten.
Kann ich die Rohre in meinem Build noch besser/enger Biegen oder sind die Abstände zu gering damit es besser aussieht?
Die Midplate kann ich noch Mal neu machen.
Ich kann und will das nicht so lassen.
Danke

16/12 Acrylrohr. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hat soweit alles super geklappt und die Grafikkarte hat auch samt Backplate ohne Probleme auf meine OCF Board gepasst.
> Denn auf einem anderem Forum hieß es mal das auf dem Board manche Umgebauten Grafikkarten mit WaKü mit der Backplate nicht passen würden.



Hab das gleiche Board. Ob es mit Backplate passt, hängt davon ab, wie groß der Abstand zwischen PCB und Backplate ist.

Eine 290 Vapor-X hat nicht gepasst, dafür musste ich die I/O-Abdeckung abbauen. Eine Gainward 980Ti dagegen war kein Problem. 
Für die 980Ti hatte ich ne Aquacomputer Backplate hier. Die Abstandshalter sind aber so hoch, da hab ich erst gar nicht probiert, die zu montieren.  Mir gefällt das mit Kunststoffabdeckung nämlich besser, dafür verzichte ich gern auf so ne Backplate, die eh nix bringt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau richtig, das selbe dachte ich jetzt auch.
Weil bei mir hätte der Abstand zwischen PCB und Backplate nicht größer sein dürfen.


----------



## DARPA (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist auch echt dämlich. Diese Blende müsste nur ein paar mm kürzer sein (also auf gleicher Höhe wie die RAM Slots abschliessen). Dann hätte man generell keine Probleme.

Aber was solls, das Board ist ja ansonsten der Knaller.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwischen Blende und Backplate ist bei mir auch kein Millimeter Platz dazwischen.
Was war ich froh als ich sah das es passte ohne was anpassen zu müssen, sonst hätte ich die Ecke aus der Backplate raus geschnitten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Für das Build hätte ich zu 12/10 geraden, aber nun haste es so.
> 
> Ist meine Erste Verrohrung und ich dachte, das 16/12 ganz gut aussehen würde. Naja
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke ich werde das so umsetzen.
Zu 3. Ja das Stück ist wirklich schief. Kommt halt alles neu.ist ja auch keine Strafarbeit, macht ja Spaß.


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gefällt mir schon, aber die Rohre wirken etwas wuchtig 
Hab das gleiche MB verwendet bei meinen ersten Biege versuchen und das sieht auch nicht so viel besser aus 
Allerdings wirkt das 13/10er nicht so wuchtig.

Wer es wirklich sehen will findet das Bild im Spoiler 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei dir würde ich von pumpe direkt gerade runter gehen, und bei der Grafikkarte auch.
Damit kannst du gerade Tubes verbauen und spaarst dir paar Biegungen


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nene, das war der Monsoon koffer 

Die schlimmsten Biegungen warem am Anfang wie die an der GPU, aber das sieht inzwischen wesentlich besser aus


----------



## illousion (29. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist nicht, dass ich nicht sehen würde, wo die sind, aber es rührt sich einfach nichts 
Bin schon am überlegen mir neue ATX stecker zu kaufen


----------



## the_leon (30. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welches Netzteil und welchen Remover verwendest du denn?

Beim E10 und dem Gosumodz Tool kam ich auch nicht klar.
Hab dann Kupferdraht flachgeklopft, dein seitlich rein gesteckt und mit mäßiger Gewalt am Kabel gezogen und dann ging es ganz gut.


----------



## illousion (30. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phobya remover und die Stecker... Und die Stecker sind 24Pin Female von GosuModz 
Ich gucke mal was ich mit platt gehauenen Büroklammern gebacken kriege :/


----------



## illousion (30. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde ihm bei Monatsbeginn mal ne chance geben, danke für den Tipp


----------



## KillercornyX (30. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand eine Anleitung / Tutorial wie man die Aquasuite Web-Funktionalität einrichtet?


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nicht schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist vergibst du dass ganze einfach ein Namen.
Dann klickst du auf hinzufügen und wählst den Sensor aus was angezeigt werden soll.

Die Standardbezeichnung dazu kannst du nach belieben selbst umbenennen.
Unter Datenzugriff kannst du dann den Link dazu kopieren und dir anschauen wie es aussehen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (30. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der von Phobya ist richtiger Rotz!

Der beste ist Tatsächlich der vorher schon verlinkte


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So jetzt kommt etwas Licht mit ins Spiel... 
Habe mir jetzt folgendes bestellt:


1x XSPC Twin LED 5mm - gelb
1x XSPC Twin LED 3mm - gelb
2x  EK Water Blocks EK-PLUG G1/4 Plexi (LED 5mm)
1x Revoltec Kaltlichtkathode V2 Twin-Set 30cm - white
1x Revoltec Kaltlichtkathode V2 Twin-Set 30cm - blue
Blau ist für meine Front, da habe ich bereits schon blaue verbaut.
Nur ist eines der Röhre dort defekt weshalb ich beide austauschen werde.

Die weißen sind für denn Innenraum um das Sichtfenster etwas zu erleuchten... 
Zweimal gelb 5mm kommen an AGB dran und nochmals 2 gelbe als 3mm können mit dem EK-Grafikkarten Block verwendet werden.

Bin mal gespannt was diese LEDs an Ausleuchte bringen... 
Viel erwarte ich davon nicht, aber wenns Dunkel ist wird es bestimmt nicht schlecht aussehen.


----------



## SpatteL (31. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alle Links sind kaputt.
Kaltlichtkathoden? Heute nimmt man da doch eher LED-Streifen.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Hinweis, Links habe ich korrigiert... gehen jetzt wieder. 



SpatteL schrieb:


> Kaltlichtkathoden? Heute nimmt man da doch eher LED-Streifen.


Denke das ist Ansichtssache... ich mag diese einzelnen LEDs nicht so sehr wenn sie in Streifen sind, da es ein Punktuelles Licht ist und kein helles ausleuchten.

Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder sind ein paar Monate alt, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch keine WaKü verbaut und daher ist noch ein DVD-Brenner in der Front verbaut)

Oben habe ich zwei LED Streifen dran.
Auf dem Bild können die einzelnen LEDs nicht gut erkannt werden, Live jedoch sieht es wie eine Flugzeuglandebahn aus... 
Finde ich sieht gut aus.

Vorne habe ich solch eine Kaltlichtkathoden seitlich jeweils drin.
Die können nicht direkt gesehen werden, machen aber genug Licht um den Staubfilter mit den Lüfter ausleuchten zu können.

Ich mag (sozusagen) diese Weihnachtsbeleuchtung nicht wenn's zu viel wird. 
Ist daher Geschmackssache.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Pin-Remover: Bin bislang am besten mit dem Original Molex Pin-Remover zurecht gekommen: Klick
Bisschen teuer, aber sehr passgenau. Hab meinen damals noch bei MDPC-X gekauft.


----------



## zwergimpc (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vlt dumme frage aber mit wieviel kraft braucht man um die schläuche auf die tüllen zu bekommen? bin leider wakü anfänger bzw. neukäufer und hab mir EK fittings mit 16/12 sowie schläuche von EK (primechill) mit 15.9/11.1 mm gekauft und habe sie nur schwer komplett drauf ziehen können, quasi 8mal drücken und quetschen. wieder ab allerdings nur mit hilfe einer zange und viel aggression. ist das normal oder stell ich mich nur an?!


----------



## Sverre (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na, 0,9mm sind schon viel.

Spucke..wenn das nicht hilft...den Schlauch (zu steckende Stelle) in einem Wasserbad kurz erhitzen.


----------



## illousion (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie mein Vorredner sagte, das erhitzen wirkt wunder, ohne habe ich gar nichts auf meine perfect seals bekommen


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um meinen Mora zu verbinden habe ich mit Absicht 16/10 Schlauch auf 13mm Tüllen gesteckt.
Denn einmal drauf gesteckt bekommt man diese nicht mehr ohne runter schneiden herunter.

Da braucht man fast sogar keine Schellen mehr.
Habe aber sicherheitshalber trotzdem Kabelbinder verwendet.
Die mitgelieferten Schellen von AT waren zu klein.

Ich habe keine Spucke verwendet, da ich kein Biotop haben möchte... 
Habe aber den Schlauch mit warmen Wasser erwärmt und im nassen Zustand drauf gesteckt.
Ging dann zwar immer noch schwer drauf, aber es ging.

An Stellen wo ich nicht mit dem Wasserhahn arbeiten kann habe ich einfach ein normalen Haarföhn genutzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend zusammen

Für meine Lüftersteuerung vom Mora brauche ich 5 Temperatursensoren und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche es werden sollen. 

Meine persönlichen zwei Favoriten sind Alphacool Eiszapfen und die von Phobya.

Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen oder gleich was ganz anderes? 


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## chischko (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen
> 
> Für meine Lüftersteuerung vom Mora brauche ich 5 Temperatursensoren und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche es werden sollen.
> 
> ...


Mit den Eiszapfen soll es ja Lieferprobleme geben... 
Die Phobya kenne ich nicht, aber ich hab die Aquacomputer verbaut und bin soweit recht zufrieden... Optik ist natürlich nicht so propper aber die Temperaturwerte machen alle an sich Sinn und sie gehen für relativ günstiges Geld her... Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Phobya habe ich verbaut, ist auch gut.
Der Aquacomputer sieht aber besser aus wenn der sichtbar verbaut werden sollte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Mit den Eiszapfen soll es ja Lieferprobleme geben...


Die Lieferprobleme scheinen sich gemäss der CH-Seite von Aquatuning aber nur auf die Farbe Deep Black zu beschränken > von den Chrom die ich nehmen würde, sind anscheinend über 250 Stk am Lager.


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo wir Grad beim Thema Sensoren sind...

Was ist der sinnvollste Wassertemperatursensor bei CK im Sortiment? Sollte möglichst präzise sein und möglichst klein und unauffällig... Kommt dann an ein Aquaero 6 

Habe keinen Platz den zu verstecken in meinem Loop, daher eben bevorzugt schwarz und klein.


----------



## SpatteL (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.Meier-PS3:
Warum zur Hölle brauchst du 5 Sensoren?
Einer oder zwei sind ausreichend.

@ebastler:
Um wirklich genaue Werte zu bekommen, muss man die alle selbst noch kalibrieren.


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, genau... Halbwegs brauchbare Wassertemps wären ausreichend... Wollte einen vor dem AGB im Wasser haben, dazu noch je einen der Aquaero Sensoren an den Radis (in den Lamellen) aus Interesse was da so rumkommt. Lüfter regeln nach dem am AGB.


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann an keinem meiner Radis einen Wassertempsensor anbringen da ich keinen Platz habe.


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB hat nur zwei Anschlüsse - einen Einlass und einen Auslass. Dachte deshalb an einen 1/4 Zoll Wassersensor wo das Wasser durchfließt. Unauffällig ist nur ein Grund, akuter Platzmangel der andere (an den Radis). Und auch am AGB sieht es mit Platz eher mau aus, aber so n kleiner Sensor würde Platz finden.


----------



## DARPA (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich überlege ich meinem System einen MO-RA einzubinden. Dann steht man natürlich vor der Entscheidung 360 oder 420. Klar, bigger is better und der 420 hat nochmal 30% mehr Kühlfläche, aber mir geht es vorallem um die Lüfterbestückung und Lautstärke. 
Konkret heisst also die Wahl 360 mit 4x 180mm Lüfter vs 420 mit 9x 140mm Lüfter.

140mm Lüfter gibt es ja viele gute am Markt, bei 180mm sieht die Auswahl hingegen sehr mau aus. Mir sind jetzt erstmal die Phobya G-Silent ins Auge gefallen, hat mit denen jemand Erfahrung oder kennt andere Empfehlungen?

Grundsätzlich sollten größere Lüfter ja langsamer drehen können (und somit leiser sein), um eine identische Kühlleistung wie kleinere Lüfter zu erreichen. Der Vergleich geht aber nur auf, wenn die Qualität vergleichbar ist.
Also ich hoffe, man versteht wo ich drauf hinaus will.


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Du meinst also einen In-Line Sensor, den gibt es in komplett schwarz nur von Phobya und ALC.
> 
> Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor G1/4 IG/IG mit AG Adapter - Deep Black | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Danke 

Nachdem der ALC 4-5 Monate (dafuk?) Lieferzeit hat wird es wohl der Phobya werden... Ist der brauchbar? Aquacomputer hat ja auch einen, aber der ist eben nicht schwarz.

Da ich schwarze EK ACF Fittinge, schwarze Winkel wo nötig und ZMT Schlauch nehme ist ein silberner Sensor *******


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DARPA
Welche Lüfterdrehzahl ist denn dein Ziel?
Ich denke mit einem 360 Mora und 120er Eloops bist du gut bedient oder Noctuas wenn es um ein richtig leises Lager geht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @DARPA
> Welche Lüfterdrehzahl ist denn dein Ziel?
> Ich denke mit einem 360 Mora und 120er Eloops bist du gut bedient oder Noctuas wenn es um ein richtig leises Lager geht.



Hmm, also da kann ich jetzt keine Zahl nennen. Soll halt so leise wie möglich sein.
Bisher regel ich meine Lüfter auf 35 °C Wasser. Und jetzt, wo es wärmer wird, müssen die eLoops auf den internen Radis (420 + 240) schon mehr schuften. Die 140er gehen dabei auf knapp 800 rpm und die 120er auf knapp 1000 rpm, was beides schon deutlich wahrnehmbar ist (wenn beim zocken auch nicht störend). 

Eine Bestückung mit 9x 120mm hatte ich gedanklich eigentlich schon ausgeschlossen. Daher die Frage, ob es gute 180mm Lüfter gibt.
Was natürlich auch ein Punkt ist, durch die grössere Fläche des 420 hat ma ja automatisch ne höhere Wärmeabfuhr, was den Drehzahlen ja auch wieder entgegen kommt.

Ach man, immer diese Entscheidungen.


----------



## Krolgosh (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin hier gerade etwas Blind.. ich find den Thread mit dem Test der Wärmeleitpasten nicht mehr. 

Bei mir dürfte die nächsten Tage meine neue 1080ti ankommen, und da steht natürlich dann gleich der Umbau an. Ich hab etz nur noch ne MX4 bei mir rumliegen, wollte aber eigentlich mal was "besseres" ausprobieren. Hat wer den Link zu dem Thread zur Hand, bzw kann hier ne Empfehlung geben?


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DARPA
Der interne Aufbau macht die Probleme. Ich habe das gerade selber heraus gefunden. Bei mir im TJ07 ist ein 480er und hat meine Komponenten mit beiden offenen Seitenwänden auf 500rpm gehalten. Mit Lüftergitter davor sind es 800rpm und +.
Habe jetzt einen 360 außerhalb mit mit Eloops und dadurch das der frei Atmen kann ist das jetzt super Kühl bei 400rpm.
Kurz gesagt ein 360 MO-RA mit guten 120er Lüfter(die 6 Jahre Garantie haben) bist du mit einer Grafikkarte voll Overkill.
Die Arctic f12 hat auch jemand im Computerbase Forum gegen die 180er Phobya getestet und die haben gewonnen, für 9*4€

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im übrigem sieht es mit meinem Phobya so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Filter und Temperaturfühler sind hinten nicht sichtbar verbaut.

Habe auch einen 360er Mora verbaut und bin mit der Kühlleistung sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe 9x NC-P12 drauf verbaut.
Sind zwar nicht die schönsten Lüfter, aber mir war ein ruhiger und leider Betrieb wichtiger.

Intern habe ich einen 420er und 240er Radiator verbaut und CPU und GPU wird damit auch sehr gut gekühlt.

Kann bei 600 U/min mit allen Lüfter auf allen Radiatoren inkl. Mora mit 29,5 Grad Wassertemperatur mit Last innerhalb eines Spiels halten.
Dabei bleibt meist die GPU bei 37-39 Grad und die CPU bleibt meist im Durchschnitt bei 35-37 Grad.
Geht aber gelegentlich auch auf 40-41 Grad.

Getestet habe ich die Lüfter auch mit nur 320 U/min was die bei mir mindestens laufen können.
Da konnte ich an die 32-33 Grad Wassertemperatur halten und die GPU und CPU lagen nur etwa 3-4 Grad höher.
Also alles soweit auch sehr gut.

Ein Gegentest im selben Spiel was dazu genutzt wurde wo ich den Mora abgeklemmt habe und den Loop in sich wieder verschlossen habe, so dass dann nur meine interne Radiatoren aktiv genutzt wurden zeigten etwa auch 33-34 Grad Wassertemperatur bei gleicher CPU und GPU Temperatur, jedoch mussten dazu die Lüfter mit 1000-1100 U/min laufen.

Die Entscheidung mir noch ein Mora dazu zu bauen war aber in meinem Fall die richtige Entscheidung, denn zwar hätte ich ohne den Mora auch gute Temperaturen aber mein Ziel war gute Temperaturen mit so wenig wie möglich an Lüfterdrehzahlen.


----------



## chischko (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im übrigem sieht es mit meinem Phobya so aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube ja, ich hab ganz gute Augen aber auf DEM Bild mit DER Auflösung und Größe erkenn ich mal wirklich NULL!


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist der Fühler... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick auch mal auf das Bild, dann wird das Bild in einem neuen Tab geöffnet, wo der dann etwas Größer dargestellt wird.
Sollte normal ausreichen um den Temperaturfühler sehen zu können.


EDIT: Hier mal ein anderes Bild, etwas vergrößert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich dein Bild anklicken sieht das bei mir so aus (WDHD): Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Krolgosh (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die neuste und mit die beste ist CoolerMaster MasterGel Nano, dann Gelid GC Extreme, TG Kryonaut/Hydronaut.
> Test



Merci dir! Ja genau das hatte ich gesucht.


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Sensor sieht gut aus 
Danke!


----------



## chischko (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dabei bleibt meist die GPU bei 37-39 Grad und die CPU bleibt meist im Durchschnitt bei 35-37 Grad.
> Geht aber gelegentlich auch auf 40-41 Grad.


Unter Last oder im Idle?


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meine Beitrag editiert, natürlich unter Last.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3:
> Warum zur Hölle brauchst du 5 Sensoren?
> Einer oder zwei sind ausreichend.


Die 13 Lüfter meines Mora werden über eine Bitfenix Recon-Lüftersteuerung geregelt:
Das Problem mit dieser Steuerung ist, dass die Steuerung der 5 Kanäle mit schönen Lüfterkurven und auch die Verwendung eines einzelnen Temperatursensor nur funktioniert wen eine USB-Verbindung und deren Steuersoftware besteht. 

Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich die Recon auf meine Mora gesetzt habe und der wiederum steht einen guten Meter Luftlinie vom Rechner entfernt (Kabel sauber verlegt und nicht quer durchs Gemüse gespannt sind gute 2m Kabel nötig) > die Recon ist ja eigentlich für den Einbau in den Laufwerksschacht vorgesehen und besitzt entsprechend nur einen USB-Stecker für den internen Mainboardanschluss

Ohne USB-Verbindung hat Recon nur einen sehr einfachen Automatikmodus:
Unter Zieltemperatur = minimale Lüfterdrehzahl
Zieltemperatur = eingestellte Lüfterdrehzahl (in meinem Fall Vollgas)

Leider wurde in  sämtlichen Testberichten die ich zu der Steuerung gelesen habe nicht mit einem einzigen Wort erwähnt dass sie so ohne USB-Verbindung reagiert > eigentlich reicht mir dieser einfache Automatikmodus.


Der Grund wieso ich jetzt 5 Sensoren haben will ist dass die Recon nur mit Foliensensoren ausgeliefert wird und die Dinger nur sehr unzuverlässig die Wassertemperatur messen > hab sie auf das Anschlussterminal vom Mora geklebt, aber das lösst sich immer nach einer gewissen Zeit und dann stimmt die Temperatur überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## chischko (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe meine Beitrag editiert, natürlich unter Last.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hast Du offiziell die kälteste CPU der Welt würde ich mal sagen! 
35°C unter Last @4,5 Ghz! Bitte erzähl das jemand anderem aber nicht hier!!! Das ist wohl der schlechteste Scherz, den ich je gehört habe! Unsinn! Schmeiss doch bitte mal F@H oder Primne95 oder so an und schick mir nen Screenshot worauf die Last und die Temps zu sehen sind. 

Meine hat @Stock etwa 60°C beim Folding@Home Betrieb, ist geköpft und hat einen der besten wenn nicht den besten Kühler drauf...  Screenshot by Lightshot (screenshot nach mehreren Stunden F@H Betrieb)


----------



## DARPA (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Pelle + IICARUS:
Danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte!

Also im Moment tendiere ich zum Mora 420 mit eLoops. Mit den B14 bin ich im Gegensatz zu den B12 nämlich ganz zufrieden.
Der 240 Radiator würde dann aus dem Case fliegen. Ich glaube, der bringt eh nicht viel, da die halbe Fläche durch Pumpe, Aquaero und Kabelgedöns verdeckt ist. Der interne 420 Radiator darf bleiben. 
Ich glaube zusammen mit dem Mora 420 wär ich dann ganz gut aufgestellt. Wenn schon, dann auch richtig 

Den Anschluss ans Case hatte ich mir jetzt so vorgestellt:
-> Aquacomputer Slotblende mit beidseitig 1/4''
- innen ganz normale Anschraubtüllen, um den Schlauch anzuschliessen
- aussen QD3 Schnellkupplungen 

Bei den QD3 würde ich eine Seite mit 1/4'' nehmen und direkt in die Slotblende schrauben und die andere Seite mit Schlauchanschluss und dann auf den Mora.
Jetzt überlege ich, wierum ist es praktikabler? Also welche Seite der QD3 anschrauben und welche flexibel mit Schlauch? 
Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, den male part anschrauben und den female part (der Teil mit dem Öffnungsring) als flexibel. Also quasi diese beiden Teile (Koolance QD3 No-Spill Schnellverschluss gerade male, 1/4 Zoll - schwa… und Koolance QD3 No-Spill Schnellverschluss female auf 13/10mm - schwarz)
Oder doch besser andersrum? Wer hat die QD3 schonmal in der Hand gehabt und kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Sverre (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DARPA
 QD3 (W) ans Slottblech und (M) Richtung Mora, da ist das wegziehn einfacher/einhändig..
Wie hast du den Ablauf umgesetzt?
Bin gespannt was dabei rumkommt, da ich im Keller noch n alten Mora gefunden hab und ihn auch gerade wieder in Betrieb nehm.


@chischko
 35 Grad 4,5 Ghz unter Wasser bei 1,18V?? warum nicht...ok ich schaf mit Luft nur 43Grad im Durchschnitt, mit mehr Vcore.

Screenshot by Lightshot

Wie die Temps ermittelt werden und die Aussagekraft ist schon klar oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling:
Im Unterschied zu meiner Bastellösung:
1. Bleibt der Foliensensor durch den Kunstoffring an Ort und Stelle und lösst sich nicht ständig
2. Beim Anschlussterminal vom Mora muss einiges an Material erwärmt werden bis der Sensor das merkt.

AQ 5 LT wie auch der Poweradjust sind für mich keine Option da kein Display.


----------



## Nachty (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gigant macht auch einen guten Job mit 2x180 Lüfter Phobya G-Silent  mal schaun wenn es richtig warm wird


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



			
				chischko schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast Du offiziell die kälteste CPU der Welt würde ich mal sagen!
> 35°C unter Last @4,5 Ghz! Bitte erzähl das jemand anderem aber nicht hier!!! Das ist wohl der schlechteste Scherz, den ich je gehört habe! Unsinn! Schmeiss doch bitte mal F@H oder Primne95 oder so an und schick mir nen Screenshot worauf die Last und die Temps zu sehen sind.
> 
> Meine hat @Stock etwa 60°C beim Folding@Home Betrieb, ist geköpft und hat einen der besten wenn nicht den besten Kühler drauf... Screenshot by Lightshot (screenshot nach mehreren Stunden F@H Betrieb)


Ich kann dir hierzu auch Bilder bieten und habe dazu auch Videos erstellt. 
Grafikkarte ist nicht bis zum geht nicht mehr übertaktet, sondern nur moderat so wie ich diese ggf. im Dauerbetrieb betreiben möchte.

Ohne OC der Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit OC der Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIF-Tlf2PeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Video lief der Mora nicht mit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-HX0FdCM_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Lüfterregelung war aber unverändert, so dass wie zuvor mit der selben Lüfterkurve je nach Wassertemperatur die Lüfter an Drehzahl zunehmen.



			
				chischko schrieb:
			
		

> Meine hat @Stock etwa 60°C beim Folding@Home Betrieb, ist geköpft und hat einen der besten wenn nicht den besten Kühler drauf... Screenshot by Lightshot (screenshot nach mehreren Stunden F@H Betrieb)


Deine 60 Grad habe ich noch nicht mal mit meinem vorherigem EKL Alpenföhn K2 innerhalb von Spielen erreicht. 
Damals habe ich hierzu mit meinen 4,5 GHz nur Drops bis zu 56Grad erreicht!
Im *Schnitt* lag ich bei 44-48 Grad.

Hier mal ein Bild als Beispiel als mein System noch unter Luft lief.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um deine 60 Grad zu erreichen *musste ich unter Luft* schon Stresstests laufen lassen oder als meine CPU noch nicht geköpft war.
Nur mal zur Info, für 4,5 GHz braucht mein Prozessor nur 1,184v... 
CPU ist auch geköpft.



			
				chischko schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast Du offiziell die kälteste CPU der Welt würde ich mal sagen!
> *35°C unter Last @4,5 Ghz*! Bitte erzähl das jemand anderem aber nicht hier!!!



Bitte richtig lesen und nicht zum eigenen Vorteil zurecht drehen! ...35-37 Grad hatte ich als *Durchschnitt* und nicht als max. Temperaturen geschrieben... !


IICARUS schrieb:


> Dabei bleibt *meist* die GPU bei 37-39 Grad und die CPU bleibt meist im *Durchschnitt* bei 35-37 Grad.
> Geht aber gelegentlich auch auf 40-41 Grad.



In diesem Stresstest auf diesem Bild lief mein System noch unter Luft... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein... ich wohne nicht auf dem Nordpol.... 



			
				chischko schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeiss doch bitte mal F@H oder Primne95 oder so an und schick mir nen Screenshot worauf die Last und die Temps zu sehen sind.


Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen, denn von Temperatur während von Stresstests war nirgendwo von mir die rede. 
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, diese Tests habe ich ebenfalls schon lange hinter mir und für mich sind auch diese  vollkommen in Ordnung.

Du möchtest ein Bild mit einem Stresstest... hier bitte schön... mit LinX nach 1:21 Std, nach 18 Durchläufe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Bild war meine Grafikkarte noch nicht mit eingebunden.

In diesem Test hatte ich meine Grafikkarte mit eingebunden und *Prime95 lief mit 20K im Hintergrund*.
Denke das Bild ist selbst erklärend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte war nicht übertaktet und die Lüfter liefen nur mit 320 U/min.
Test lief etwa 20min und war in diesem Sinn ein Kurztest nachdem ich mein Rechner nach dem Umbau der Grafikkarte das erste mal getestet hatte.

Hoffe ich habe deine Fragen zufriedenstellend beantwortet. 

EDIT --------------------------------------------------------------

Im übrigem sind das meine momentane Idle/Office Temperaturen und Werte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT 2 --------------------------------------------------------------



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, daß deine Bastellösung gut wäre.
> Ich habe lediglich erklärt, daß diese Sensoren auch bei den Wakü-Teilen zum Einsatz kommen.
> Somit solltest du auch keine Wunder erwarten, was die Genauigkeit angeht.


Das kann ich bestätigen, hatte mein Phobya Temperatursensor mal zerlegt und da kam auch solch ein Sensor(Fühler) zum Vorschein.
Solche Sensoren/Fühler habe ich auch noch im Schrank von einer ehemaligen Lüfterregelung herumliegen.

EDIT 3 --------------------------------------------------------------

Heute Nacht habe ich ein neuen Test mit LinX getestet.
Hierbei ging es mir nicht darum die Wassertemperatur mit max. Drehzahl der Lüfter niedrig zu halten und so die beste möglichen Temperaturen zu erhalten, sondern bei welcher Lüfterdrehzahl, welche Wassertemperatur und CPU Temperatur gehalten werden konnte.

Das Ergebnis nach 2 Stunden ist eine Wassertemperatur von 27,5-27,8 Grad die mit max. 420 U/min der Lüfter gehalten werden konnte.
Hierbei hat die CPU eine max. Temperatur von 56 Grad erreicht.
Im *Durchschnitt* lag sie jedoch bei 50-52 Grad.

Möchte noch anmerken das meine Lüfter nach einer Kurve die ich hierzu bestimmt habe je nach Wassertemperatur geregelt werden.
Meine Wasserkühlung wird nicht passiv betrieben, so das immer mindestens 320 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl anliegen.
Die Lüfterkurve ist auch so bestimmt, das bis 27 Grad Wassertemperatur die Drehzahl von 320 U/min beibehalten wird und erst ab 27 Grad Wassertemperatur Prozentual immer langsam weiter annimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand n Plan wann dieses Jahre die Rabatt aktion von Aquatuning für Ostern ist?  Die letzten jahre immer im März gewesen, aber ich hab nix mitbekommen. Weder im inet gelesen noch ne Email bekommen. Oder fällt das dieses Jahr flach? Fänd ich schade


----------



## Rarek (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vielleicht ist die Rabattaktion für Ostern ja dieses Jahr an Ostern? 

sind ja immerhin noch 2 Wochen hin ^^


----------



## jimmy9086 (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,

kurze frage.
Hab letztes Jahr (Aug) mein Aquaero 5LT gekauft. Dieser kam mit der Aquasuite 2016.
Wieso muss ich für das Aquasuite 2017 oder 2018 zahlen?
Auf Aqua Computer lese ich, das V.2017 auch gratis sein müsste. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


> Sind meine Geräte auch ohne den Kauf einer Lizenz nutzbar?
> Ja! Alte Geräte erhalten automatisch mindestens eine Lizenz für die aquasuite 2016. Eine kostenfreie Version der Software kann jederzeit beim Setup ausgewählt werden.
> Neu erworbene Geräte haben ab Werk eine Lizenz für mindestens die aktuelle sowie nächste Jahresversion der Software.


----------



## SpatteL (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neu: aquasuite Lizenzsystem - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Da ist alles beschrieben.
Wenn dein aquaero noch keine 2160 Betriebsstunden (90 Tage durchweg) hat, solltest du noch die 2017 bekommen.

Edit:
Schau auch nochmal auf die Verpackung, könnte sein, das da ein Key zum freischalten drauf ist.
Damit haben die ein paar Monate vor der Ankündigung des neuen Systems angefangen.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

kann mir einer von euch mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, wie hoch das Shoggy ist? Spiele wieder mal mit dem Gedanken bzgl. eines Selbstbaucases und ich überlege, ob ich für das Shoggy Platz finde


----------



## Sverre (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...Schwammgummi 2 cm  +  Evazote 2mal ca.8mm

Insgesamt ca.3,6 cm

......
LUX Ersatzbelag fur Schwammgummiglatter 280 mm x 140 mm Classic kaufen bei OBI
Evazote kaufen als Plattenware oder Meterware - extremtextil


----------



## Shutterfly (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke


----------



## the_leon (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wundert mich aktuell ehrlich gesagt das hier Anscheinend noch keiner Bemerkt hat das André und Finn mit Wasserkühlern aufhören 

Tech-Review.de » Forum » Cooling » Wasserkühlung » André's & finn's hochqualitatives Wasserkühlergebastel


----------



## the_leon (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in 2 Jahren würde ich mich sogar bereitstellen, aber aktuell hab ich definitiv keine Zeit für sowas


----------



## DARPA (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sverre schrieb:


> @DARPA
> QD3 (W) ans Slottblech und (M) Richtung Mora, da ist das wegziehn einfacher/einhändig..
> Wie hast du den Ablauf umgesetzt?
> Bin gespannt was dabei rumkommt, da ich im Keller noch n alten Mora gefunden hab und ihn auch gerade wieder in Betrieb nehm.



Ok, also meinste sorum ist doch besser? Wie ist das denn beim Öffnen, wenn man den Ring zieht, springt dann die Kupplung direkt auseinander oder muss man die aktiv auseinander ziehen?

Ablauf mit Kugelhahn hab ich aktuell als Bypass im Case. Würde dann halt am Mora unten auch einen Kugelhahn montieren, sind ja genug Anschlüsse vorhanden.


----------



## the_leon (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in 2 Jahren würde ich mich sogar bereitstellen, aber aktuell hab ich definitiv keine Zeit für sowas


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> in 2 Jahren würde ich mich sogar bereitstellen, aber aktuell hab ich definitiv keine Zeit für sowas


Naja bis zum Ende des Jahres machen die beiden ja noch und dann ist das erste von 2Jahren fast schon rum[emoji3] 

Wäre schade wenn sowas nicht weiter geht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sverre (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ok, also meinste sorum ist doch besser? Wie ist das denn beim Öffnen, wenn man den Ring zieht, springt dann die Kupplung direkt auseinander oder muss man die aktiv auseinander ziehen?



Ahrr...Ich hab M und W verwechselt.....wie war das noch mit Bienlein und Blümchen...

So...
QD3 (M) ans Slottblech und (W) Richtung Mora, da ist das wegziehn einfacher/einhändig..
Die sind schon leichtgängig, Kupplungsring nach hinten und  abziehn...
Von der Verriegelung ist da schon Federspannung drauf.(ab Minute 4)
#2 [unboxing] New Quick Disconnects KOOLANCE - YouTube


ab Minute 6 ca.
Koolance VL3N und QD3 Schnelltrennkupplungen Durchflussvergleich - German - YouTube


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liquid Extasy hört auf? Das is mir zumindest neu, hab aber auch nicht den neuesten stand im letzen halben Jahr was den Wakübereich betrifft


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, das Problem mit den kleinen und guten Werkstätten ist das es nur im eigenen Shop verkauft wurde/wird.
Wäre das Anfi-tec Sortiment z.b bei Caseking oder AT ist das Publikum größer und es ist bei einer Bestellung einfacher einen CPU Kühler mit zu bestellen und dann nicht nochmal extra Versand zu bezahlen. Qualitativ braucht man ja nichts zu Anfi-tec sagen.
Leider wurde von uns auch bei der Kaufberatung nicht sehr ausführlich auf die Kühler hingewiesen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liquid Extasy will diesen Sommer wieder voll einsteigen 
Aufträge hat er bis 31.3 keine angenommen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch 3 Monate weiter geht oder ob er wieder angefangen hat.

Die Produkte will er dann über einen Reseller (weiß nicht wer, aber vermute AT/CK) vertreiben und deshalb auch die Produktpalette reduzieren.
Also war es das evtl. damit, das LE für quasi jedes Design einen Kühler fertigt. 

Zukunftsaussichten  - Neuigkeiten - We-Mod-It | Das Forum von Moddern fur Modder


----------



## the_leon (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werden wir dann sehen, auf alle fälle wird er damit vermutlich mehr Leute erreichen und so wahrscheinlich auch die Verkäufe ankurbeln.
Ob ihm damit unterm Strich mehr bleibt als aktuell wird er dann schon sehen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Problem mit den kleinen und guten Werkstätten ist das es nur im eigenen Shop verkauft wurde/wird.
> Wäre das Anfi-tec Sortiment z.b bei Caseking oder AT ist das Publikum größer und es ist bei einer Bestellung einfacher einen CPU Kühler mit zu bestellen und dann nicht nochmal extra Versand zu bezahlen. Qualitativ braucht man ja nichts zu Anfi-tec sagen.
> Leider wurde von uns auch bei der Kaufberatung nicht sehr ausführlich auf die Kühler hingewiesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Liegt an der Geiz-ist geil Mentailtät und Pfennigfuchserei.

1.) Anstatt bei 3 Herstellershops jeweils 5€ Vesandkosten zu bezahlen (=15€), macht man wegen 10€ Differenz einen Aufstand und bestellt lieber bei einem Zwischenhändler mit großem Sortiment, bei dem man für alle Produkte nur 5€ für den Vesand blechen muss. Produkte die es nur in Herstellershops gibt werden somit gleich gemieden. Als ob man jeden Monat zehnmal jeweils im Wert von mehreren hundert Euro Kühler und Wakukomponenten einkaufen würde, das so ein Verhalten rechtfertigen könnte.

2.) Am Beispiel Anfitec: Man stemmt bei der Entwicklung des CPU Kühlers drei als Zwei-Mann Unternehmen eine finanzielle Vorleistung, die erst mit dem Verkauf von ~100 Kühlern egalisiert wird. Aus diesem Grund war auch bis heute kein gern gesehener Metalldeckel für den drei umsetzbar. Dafür bietet man eine Kühlleistung im Spitzenfeld, einen interessanten Ansatz und konsequente Weiterenwicklung mit der Düsenplatte und bietet bei der Montagehalterung und den Blenden über unterschiedliche Werkstoffe eine große Individualisierbarkeit.  Sie liefern einen M.2 SSD Kühler aus Kupfer, stattdessen wird zur Konkurrenz aus Alu gegriffen. Man liefert universelle Mainboardkühler für den Chipsatz und die Spannungsversorgung, die über die varibalen Haltearme jeden Lochabstand abdecken und man ließt als Konsequenz alle naselang Kommentare über fehlende Wasserkühler für Mainboards.

Als ob die Menschheit nicht mehr in der Lage ist, über den Tellerand Aquatuning und Caseking hinauszublicken, Zwischenhändler wollen auch ihren Teil am Kuchen. Mag sein, dass Andre und Finn aus beruflichen Gründen kürzen treten wollen ...



> Wir haben immer mit Freude neue Wasserkühler entwickelt und unsere Maschinen hierfür gebaut / optimiert.
> Wir beide haben mittlerweile eine fordernde Arbeitsstelle mit  regelmäßigen Dienstreisen, sodass die Zeit für gemeinsamme Bastelleien  leider deutlich begrenzter ist als früher. Deswegen haben wir uns dazu  entschlossen, das Wasserkühlungsbasteln / Wasserkühlungsgeschäft an  einen begeisterten "Erben" abzugeben, der ausreichend Zeit hat es weiter  zu führen.



André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler

... aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die überschaubare Resonanz bei gleichzeitig hohem Anspruch an die eigenen Produkte/Zeitaufwand/finanzieller Einsatz bei ihrer Entscheidung auch mit eine Rolle gespielt hat. 

3.) Ergo könne sich die Wakükunden was so eine Entwicklung betrifft zum großen Teil auch an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade gelesen das ein Mora 3 800W Wärme wegkühlen kann, ist die Angabe für den 360 oder den 420 gültig?


----------



## ebastler (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt halt auch immer von der Drehzahl der Lüfter ab... Meine Hwlabs Nemesis 360 GTS sind mit 1200W pro Kopf angegeben 

Daher kann man da eh keine sinnvolle Angabe geben welcher Radi wie viel kühlen kann, solange man keinen Normlüfter bei Normdrehzahl einführt.


----------



## Chukku (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hängt ausserdem auch von der Wassertemperatur ab, die man selbst bereit ist, zu akzeptieren.

Bei einer Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Raumluft von 20°  kühlt der gleiche Radiator doppelt so viel Watt weg, wie bei einer Differenz von 10°.

Wenn es wirklich leise sein soll, rechne mal mit 60W pro 120er Lüfter.
Bei einem MORA 3 mit insgesamt 9 120ern wären das also 540Watt.
Wenn es lauter werden darf und die Wassertemperatur 5° höher sein kann, gehen aber auch locker 900Watt.


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Liegt an der Geiz-ist geil Mentailtät und Pfennigfuchserei.
> 
> 1.) Anstatt bei 3 Herstellershops jeweils 5€ Vesandkosten zu bezahlen (=15€), macht man wegen 10€ Differenz einen Aufstand und bestellt lieber bei einem Zwischenhändler mit großem Sortiment, bei dem man für alle Produkte nur 5€ für den Vesand blechen muss. Produkte die es nur in Herstellershops gibt werden somit gleich gemieden. Als ob man jeden Monat zehnmal jeweils im Wert von mehreren hundert Euro Kühler und Wakukomponenten einkaufen würde, das so ein Verhalten rechtfertigen könnte.
> 
> ...



Ich halte auch nichts von der Geiz ist geil Mentalität aber ein Schüler ist nicht immer finanziell so gut ausgestattet und von dieser jungen und anderen Generationen lebt das System. Es liegt aber auch nicht nur am Kunden, denn du sollst ja eine Eheim mit Steuerung u Sensoren für viel Geld einbauen. Absolute Kontrolle über alles mit einen Haufen Sensoren. Siehe jetzige Grafikkarten . Mich stört eher, das der Kunde nicht gesagt  bekommt, brauchst du nicht, das reicht auch.
In meiner Wakü ist nicht ein einziger Sensor verbaut und läuft schon 2 Jahre. Warum auch?
Ich stelle unter Windows alles ein, bevor zum Ausfall kommt fährt das System automatisch herunter. Zwei Pumpen richtig verteilt sorgen sogar für einen Notbetrieb falls eine ausfällt. Steigt die Themperatur in den 2x 1080er weiß ich das eine Pumpe im System ausgesetzt hat.
Alles nur Vermarktung oft ohne eine wirklichen Sinn und Zweck dahinter ausser die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln, was bis zu einem gewissen Punkt nartürlich in Ordnung ist. 
Gut das es dieses u andere Foren zur Aufklärung  gibt.
Gruß
wolflux


----------



## JakPol (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab gerade gelesen das ein Mora 3 800W Wärme wegkühlen kann, ist die Angabe für den 360 oder den 420 gültig?




Watercool gibt als maximale Kühlleistung für einen Mo-Ra3 360 mindestens 2000Watt an. Mit einem solchen Durchlauferhitzer zumindest wird bei uns im Labor getestet  Natürlich gilt das nur bei 18Lüftern, die mit ~1500rpm drehen. 

800W solltest Du aber mit jedem Mo-Ra ganz entspannt so nebenbei wegkühlen können, aus dem Bauch raus schätze ich mal 9 Lüfter (bze 4 180er) bei ~800-1000 rpm sollten das locker schaffen.


Bzgl Anfi-Tec: Ich finde das auch schade, dass die Jungs aufhören. Aber man muss sich halt an irgendeiner Stelle dann fragen, ob man sich wirklich mit 110% NUR um das WaKü Geschäft kümmert oder nicht. Nur so halb als Hobby nebenbei ist die ganze Sache einfach zu komplex und zeit- und geldaufwändig. Die beiden haben sich gegen das unternehmerische Risiko und für die Sicherheit eines Angestelltenverhältnisses entschieden, was ich privat voll verstehen kann. 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die Luft wird in der Modding/Wakü Scene eh dünn, Anfi-Tec und Liquid Extasy hören auf,
> und ModdingStylez hängt bei AT als PR-Manager rum.


Dafür kommen im Moment eine ganze Reihe neue Hersteller, teils mit zweifelhaftem Anspruch, auf den Markt. Unser Eindruck ist eher, dass der Markt für WaKü derzeit massiv wächst, und die Zahl der Hersteller seit circa einem Jahr deutlich zunimmt. Thermaltake versucht mit seiner Pacific Reihe Fuß zu fassen und sich mit dem hauseigenen "LCS Liquid Cooling Supported" Siegel zu positionieren. Derzeit merk man sehr deutlich, dass da WaKü-Amateure am Werk sind, denn die komplette Pacific Reihe besteht aus Alu  , wofür sie zumindest in der amerikanischen Szene massiv auf den Sack bekommen. Phanteks springt gerade mit derselben Professionalität auf den Zug auf und bietet erste Chinaware im rebrand. Dann gibts noch ein Startup aus Berlin, https://techn.de/ , an deren Design man recht deutlich erkennt, bei welchen zwei großen Firmen sie "sich orientiert" haben. Und mit Icemancooler steht die nächste chinesische Marke nach Bykski bereit. Da rächt sich einfach, dass die Hälfte der großen Firmen in den letzten Jahren komplett in China haben fertigen lassen. Deren Ingenieure und Techniker hatten so in aller Ruhe Zeit, sowohl Produkte als auch Fertigungstechniken zu studieren, und drängen jetzt mit wirklich attraktiven Produkten in vergleichbarer Qualität auf den globalen Markt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Enermax hat auf der Cebit ebenfalls erste modulare Komponenten vorgestellt und weitere Branchengrößen ziehen Premium-Sortimente oberhalb aktueller Kompaktwasserkühlungs-Angebote in betracht. Es könnte die nächsten Jahre also richtig eng auf dem Markt werden. Der Druck auf Anfitec und Liquid Extasy dürfte aber von bestehenden Firmen ausgehen: Flexible Mainboardkühler wurden mit sinkender Verlustleistung im Mainstream-Segment und die zunehmende Abdeckung von High-End-Platinen durch EKWB uninteressant, CPU-Kühler mit anpassbarer Optik und Grafikkartenkühler für exotische Platinenlayouts gibt es mittlerweile auch von Alphacool. Beim Design liegen zwar Welten zwischen diesen Angeboten, aber wenn Käufer mit Sonderwünschen ein brauchbares Angebot in großen Shops finden, wird es für wenig bekannte Spezialisten sehr schwer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn beide Systeme bei mir Vollast laufen, muß mein Mora 420 schon etwas über 1000W wegkühlen (Stromverbrauch bewegt sich dann im Bereich von rund 1300W).


----------



## wolflux (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na ja, im Wakü-Bilderthread komme ich ins Staunen was dort für zusammengebaute  Hardware investiert wird, ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Früher wurden dagegen mehr Erfahrungen/Bastellösungen ausgetauscht, was das
> Ganze interessanter machte.





Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Sicher macht es Spaß schöne Systeme anzuschauen, keine Frage. Es gibt ja noch Leute die Spaß daran haben,
> und sich Lösungen einfallen lassen.



Fairerweise muss man anführen, dass nicht jeder, der gerne eine WaKü hätte, zugleich über eine entsprechend gut ausgestattete Werkstatt verfügt, um etwaige Basteleien usw. überhaupt durchführen zu können.


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich hatte in deinen vorherigen Posts bloß anders verstanden.

Bei einigen Dingen wie z.B den Schnellkupplungen bzw. Schläuchen aus dem Baumarkt liegt es wohl daran, dass die extra für WaKü produzierten Artikel bessere Leistung bringen und besser aussehen (aber hier sind wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen).


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man anführen, dass nicht  jeder, der gerne eine WaKü hätte, zugleich über eine entsprechend gut  ausgestattete Werkstatt verfügt, um etwaige Basteleien usw. überhaupt  durchführen zu können.



Dass Gejammere über die guten alten Wakü-Zeiten, wo man noch jedes Bauteil einer Wakü selber zusammengeschustert hat, geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Zeiger. Das sind nämlich in der Regel die Leute, die *sowohl *das nötige Know-How *als auch* das Produktionsequipment besitzen, um sich ihre Kühler selbst herzustellen. Aber heutzutage nicht mehr wie zu ihren Anfangszeiten in die Gänge kommen und sich ihre Kühler selber bauen, sondern stattdessen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auf das gestiegen Waküsortiment zurückgreifen und sich betont von dem "schafartigen, hirnlosen Kaufverhalten" der Wakü-Einsteiger abgrenzen. Wenn diese Experten tatsächlich gegensteuern wollen, müssten sie noch viel aktiver als früher mit Publicityarbeit in Foren mit Eigenkreationen aktiv werden, um anderen Waküuser Input zu geben und um sie dadurch zu eigenen Versuchen anzuspornen. Stattdessen wird rumgenörgelt und immer seltener im stillen Kämmerlein vor sich hingewurschtelt. Irgendwelche Reaktivierungsversuche von ehemaligen Bastlergruppen scheitern schon kläglich beim Mitglieder zusammentrommeln am fehlenden Antrieb.




JakPol schrieb:


> Watercool gibt als maximale Kühlleistung für einen  Mo-Ra3 360 mindestens 2000Watt an. Mit einem solchen Durchlauferhitzer  zumindest wird bei uns im Labor getestet  Natürlich gilt das nur bei 18Lüftern, die mit ~1500rpm drehen.
> 
> 800W solltest Du aber mit jedem Mo-Ra ganz entspannt so nebenbei  wegkühlen können, aus dem Bauch raus schätze ich mal 9 Lüfter (bze 4  180er) bei ~800-1000 rpm sollten das locker schaffen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du bei techn auf den kommenden Alphacool Kühler und euer Design (Watercool) anspielst: Ob Alphacool oder techn zuerst die Umsetzung mit der vollständigen Aluverschalung hatte, weiß ich nicht. Außer du hast gesicherte Insiderinformationen. techn hat das Design zumindest der Öffentlichkeit auf ihrer facebook Seite zuerst präsentiert. Ihr haltet die Kupfergrundblatte wie alle übrigen Hersteller auch so kurz wie nötig und spendiert dem möglichst kurz gehaltenen Kupferblock noch eine Edelstahlblende. 
So wie folgend wird es imo am ansprechendsten umgesetzt, keine Pfennigfuchserei beim Kupfereinsatz und dementsprechend sind auch keine anderen Metallblenden/-abdeckungen nötig, um das PCB zu verbergen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich beim Ein-Mann Unternehmen Liquid Extasy angekommen bin, das in Zukunft das Produktsortiment stark eindampfen wird und die wenigen Kühler dann nur noch über einen Reseller/Zwischenhändler verkauft werden.





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Enermax hat auf der Cebit ebenfalls erste modulare Komponenten vorgestellt und weitere Branchengrößen ziehen Premium-Sortimente oberhalb aktueller Kompaktwasserkühlungs-Angebote in betracht. Es könnte die nächsten Jahre also richtig eng auf dem Markt werden. Der Druck auf Anfitec und Liquid Extasy dürfte aber von bestehenden Firmen ausgehen: Flexible Mainboardkühler wurden mit sinkender Verlustleistung im Mainstream-Segment und die zunehmende Abdeckung von High-End-Platinen durch EKWB uninteressant, CPU-Kühler mit anpassbarer Optik und Grafikkartenkühler für exotische Platinenlayouts gibt es mittlerweile auch von Alphacool. Beim Design liegen zwar Welten zwischen diesen Angeboten, *aber wenn Käufer mit Sonderwünschen ein brauchbares Angebot in großen Shops finden, wird es für wenig bekannte Spezialisten sehr schwer.*



Und wieso ließt man auf Hardwareseiten nichts über diese Produkte? Noch nicht einmal einen kurzen Newsartikel als Produktvorstellung, um es den kleinen Waküherstellern ohne Werbebudget über mehr Publicity leichter zu machen. Bei Alphacool, Watercool und Aquacomputer  geht es ja auch. Eine Ausnahme in den letzten Jahren war der Anfitec drei, aber als zwei aktuelle Gegenbeispiele hat man weder über den M.2 SSD Kühler von ANfitec  noch über den Mainboard ITX Fullcoverkühler von LE etwas gelesen. 
Und wie die Faust auf's Auge passt zum Thema der brandaktuelle Reviewartikel von Computerbase zu M.2 SSD Kühlern, wo der Anfitec SSD01 noch nicht mal in Erwägung gezogen wurde. Entweder hat der dortige Redakteur mit Scheuklappen vor den Augen eine schlampige Marktanalyse zu vorhandenen Kühler im Vorfeld des Reviews durchgeführt, oder ... Ach lassen wir das.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Etwas Aufwendiger[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das System ist schon mehr als etwas Aufwendiger aber sehr cool. Genau why not

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich brauch mal kurz euer Wissen...

ich habe eben meinen Kreis dann endlich neu befüllt

das Wasser zeigte schon nach ner Minute im Loop einen Blaustich... also nun weiß ich auch nicht weiter 
Lötfett o.ä. kann es nicht sein, da ich grad erst alles geputzt habe


wodurch kann das CKC Fertiggemisch sich sonst noch verfärben?


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tiguan Norprene Schläuche
mit Cilit Bang Grün habe ich nach der gerne verlinkten Anleitung die Radiatoren gereinigt (jeweils einmal 10 min einwirken lassen, dann mir Leiungswasser ausgespült und mir Dest. Wasser nachgespült)
das Spülen ungefähr 3-4 min. pro Radi (exklusive das nachspülen)

edit:

die Blöcke habe ich mir ner Zahnbürste und Dest. Wasser bearbeitet
hier nur mit ner Schwachen Konzentration CB drinne... ich glaube sogar vernachlässigbar gering


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blau war's auch schon vorher ohne CB - den punkt kann ich denke ich ausschließen... zumindest war das alte Wasser deutlich intensiver Blauch nach der selben zeit... mag es eventuell der eine Kupferfitting sein? 

und Reaktionen sollten zwischen Kupfer, Messing und Nickel ja eigendlich nicht auftreten, oder?


----------



## Chukku (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Womit hast du das System denn eigentlich befüllt?
Nur Wasser, oder mit Zusätzen? wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es handelt sich um die Klare Flüssigkeit namens "CKC"
sie ist klar und ich habe gerade den 2. Anlauf an Wasser drinne... deswegen "das alte Wasser"
und ja das alte ist sehr Blau... kann gerne noch nen Foto machen, falls gewünscht... ich habs noch rumstehen

das seit kann ich schlecht beantworten...
ich habe vor gut 2 Wochen den ersten Versuch am laufen für 35h durchweg
danach die gut 2 Wochen als das Sys hier trocken herumstand und dann nun der 2. Versuch mit mittlerweile 2h auf der Uhr wovon 20min. die Pumpe lief

und würde Chukku den ganzen Verlauf lesen, hatte ihm gewusst, dass ich CKC verwende, da ich es zu anfang schonmal geschrieben hatte 

ebenso weiß ich nicht, was AC neben Dest. Wasser noch alles in ihr CKC reinmischt


----------



## VJoe2max (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Dass Gejammere über die guten alten  Wakü-Zeiten, wo man noch jedes Bauteil einer Wakü selber  zusammengeschustert hat, geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Zeiger. Das sind  nämlich in der Regel die Leute, die *sowohl *das nötige Know-How *als auch*  das Produktionsequipment besitzen, um sich ihre Kühler selbst  herzustellen. Aber heutzutage nicht mehr wie zu ihren Anfangszeiten in  die Gänge kommen und sich ihre Kühler selber bauen, sondern stattdessen  bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auf das gestiegen Waküsortiment zurückgreifen  und sich betont von dem "schafartigen, hirnlosen Kaufverhalten" der  Wakü-Einsteiger abgrenzen. Wenn diese Experten tatsächlich gegensteuern  wollen, müssten sie noch viel aktiver als früher mit Publicityarbeit in  Foren mit Eigenkreationen aktiv werden, um anderen Waküuser Input zu  geben und um sie dadurch zu eigenen Versuchen anzuspornen. Stattdessen  wird rumgenörgelt und immer seltener im stillen Kämmerlein vor sich  hingewurschtelt. Irgendwelche Reaktivierungsversuche von ehemaligen  Bastlergruppen scheitern schon kläglich beim Mitglieder zusammentrommeln  am fehlenden Antrieb.


Zwar fühle ich mich in gewisser Weise angesprochen, da ich mich imho zu dieser Gruppe zählen kann, und mich auch des Öfteren dazu genötigt fühle den aktuell deutlich voran schreitenden Verfall der Wakü-Szene zu beklagen, aber man darf auch nicht verkennen, dass sich eben bei vielen der ambitionierten Wakü-Bastler, die die guten alten Wakü-Zeiten bzw. die Anfänge der Szene miterlebt haben, im Vergleich zu diesen Zeiten, als man noch ohne viele kommerzielle Komponenten begann, auch die äußeren Umstände geändert haben unter denen man sein Hobby heute noch betreibt. Viele - auch ich - waren damals beruflich noch nicht so eingespannt, bzw. noch in Ausbildung oder Studium begriffen. Zumindest mir ging es damals während des Studiums noch so, dass das Thema Wakü auch einfach noch erheblich interessanter war, weil eben noch nicht "alles" bereits einmal dagewesen ist und bereits x-mal auch auf höherem Niveau als heute durchdiskutiert worden war. Es gab auch noch nicht für alle wesentlichen Probleme von Waküs mehr oder weniger ausgeklügelte technische Lösungen, sondern man musste sich eben einfach mehr zu helfen wissen als heute. 

Wer aber mal selbst den Aufwand Kühler im Eigenbau oder andere Wakü-Komponenten herzustellen betrieben hat, weiß auch, dass Eigenbau selbst mit einigermaßen brauchbarem Equipment immer eine sehr zeitraubende (teilweise auch recht teure) Angelegenheit sein kann. Viele Lösungen die heute immer noch nicht in jedem Allerwelts-System zu sehen sind, sind zudem besonders aufwändig umzusetzen - zumal die Ansprüche an die eigenen Bastelkünste ja in der Regel mit der Zeit auch eher steigen als sinken. Zudem fehlt mir persönlich auch bei Dingen die heute wirklich noch nicht Standard sind und im kommerziellen Bereich nach wie vor nicht zu bekommen sind (z. B. Zentrifugalentlüfter in Wakü-Dimensionen) zunehmend die Motivation so etwas über das Niveau hinaus weiterzuentwickeln was ich damals bereits erreicht hatte. Zum Herstellen neuer Modelle fehlt da einfach der innovative Impuls, der für mich persönlich längst vorbei ist, aber mich damals angetrieben hatte solche Dinge in die Tat umzusetzen. Da man mit zunehmendem Alter aber eben auch anderweitig durch viele Themen mehr in Beschlag genommen wird als z. B. als Student, fehlt einem auch die Zeit komplexere Ideen in Plan und schließlich Tat umzusetzen. Hinzu kommt außerdem in vielen Fällen auch schlicht die schwindende Notwendigkeit heute noch eine Wakü mit allen Schikanen zu betreiben. Bei mir ist z. B. der Reiz eine u.U. sogar vollpassiv gekühlte Maschine aufzubauen die möglichst wenig elektrische Energie für dennoch recht hohe Leistung frisst, inzwischen ein weitaus attraktiveres Ziel beim Bau von neuen Rechnern, als z. B. eine aufwändige Kühlung zu kreieren, um overclocking zu betreiben oder die heißen Komponenten lautstärkemäßig zu bändigen (OC hab ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr betreiben und es reizt mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mehr). Kurz gesagt könnte man es vllt. so zusammenfassen: Für mich, und ich denke auch für viele andere ehemalige Selfmade-Wakü-Bastler der ersten Jahre, ist der Lack einfach ab und das Thema Wakü ist für Bastler langsam einfach ziemlich abgespielt. Es fehlen neue Impulse die die Attraktivität des Wakü-Hobbys wieder steigern könnten und ohne die Muße sich wochenlang mit Bastelideen beschäftigen zu können, hat man auch wenig Anreiz diese Impulse selbst zu setzen. 

Eine Rolle dabei spielt zumindest bei mir auch wie sich der kommerzielle Markt entwickelt, denn ich für meinen Teil habe nie komplette Eigenbau Waküs angestrebt, sondern war bei meinen Waküs fast immer mit Mischungen aus kommerziellen Teilen und Eigenbau unterwegs. Wenn jedoch der kommerzielle Bereich dermaßen einschläft was echte Neuheiten angeht, die den Namen auch verdienen, gibt es einfach nicht mehr Vieles was mich vllt. mal wieder zu einem Wakü-Neubau bewegen könnte, bei dem ich auch wieder Eigenbau-Teile unterbringen könnte. Irgendwann hat man alles was einen interessiert mal gemacht und alles was mit den eigenen Möglichkeiten unter vertretbarem Aufwand zu basteln war, oder einfach Spaß gemacht hat, mal durch. Damit sinkt dann auch die Motivation sich mal wieder an die  Fräse zu stellen, um etwas Neues zu bauen, was letztlich in den meisten Fällen dann doch keine echte Neuheit mehr darstellt. Die Lernkurve ist beim Wakü-Hobby die gleiche wie bei allen anderen Hobbys - sie wird mit zunehmender Erfahrung flacher, weil man eben die Wesentlichen Aspekte irgendwann gut genug kennt und auch die Grenzen des Sinnvollen einzuschätzen gelernt hat. 

Im Übrigen ist auch die schlichte Tatsache schon viele Waküs gebaut zu haben nicht unbedingt eine Triebfeder die den alten Elan der Anfangszeit wiederbelebt an solche Dinge mit ausuferndem Enthusiasmus heran zu gehen. Einfach noch mehr Waküs zu bauen, bei denen eigentlich kein neuer Clou dabei ist, wie man ihn sich damals meist noch zum Ziel setzen konnte, ist imho einfach nicht sonderlich attraktiv. Leider vermisst man diesen Elan aber eben auch bei Neulingen die heute ins Thema einsteigen und diese Erfahrungen noch nicht haben. Mag sein, dass der ein oder andere sich durch die Tatsache gebremst fühlt, dass eben so gut wie alles schon mal da war, aber ich persönlich würde doch eher erwarten, dass die junge Wakü-Generation im Bereich des Wakü-Bastelns selbst mit Eigeninitiative voran geht und vllt. sogar Lücken erkennt, die bis jetzt übersehen wurden. Man kann ja als Neuling aus den Erfahrungen der alten Hasen profitieren, aber um diese oder neue Erfahrungen selbst zu machen, müsste da schon auch von dieser Seite einfach mehr Enthusiasmus kommen. Stattdessen kommt aber mit AIOs und scheinbarer kommerzieller Rundumversorgung offensichtlich bei Neueinsteigern in die Wakü-Szene keinerlei Ehrgeiz mehr zustande, selbst innovativ zu werden. Wäre Letzteres der Fall würde vllt. auch die ältere, nicht mehr so aktive Wakü-Generation, zu der ich mich auch zähle, wieder mehr in die Gänge kommen, denn man möchte seinen Erfahrungsvorsprung ja behalten. Das funktioniert aber nur auf einem gewissen technischen Niveau und mit einem grundlegenden Background-Wissen was in den Anfangszeiten durchaus auch bei vielen Anfängern vorzufinden war. Damals hat sich eigentlich jeder mehr oder weniger intensiv mit den Grundlagen befasst. Dieses heutige, meist recht phantasielose Zusammengestöpsel kommerziellen Wakü-Krams war damals zum Einen mangels Verfügbarkeit des Vorgenannten noch nicht so verbreitet, und zum Anderen hatten die meisten Wakü-User schlicht und einfach mehr Interesse daran wie das alles technisch und physikalisch funktioniert und zusammenhängt. Die Diskussionen die aus dieser Gemengelage hervorgingen waren damals das Salz in der Suppe, das die Szene voran trieb, wobei man dazu lernte, was die Innovationen und Eigenbau-Initiative förderte und allgemein das Thema Wakü soweit voran brachte, dass für die ganzen heute verbliebenen großen kommerziellen Anbieter überhaupt der Boden für Ihr Geschäft bereitet wurde. 

Und noch ein paar Worte zum mittelfristig bevorstehenden Ende von AnFi-Tec: Auch André und Finn stammen mehr oder weniger aus dieser ersten Wakü-Generation und auch bei den beiden sind nun mal die anderweitigen, sprich u. A.  beruflichen Verpflichtungen heute sicher im Stellenwert gegenüber dem Hobby (auch wenn sie es professionell betreiben) gestiegen, obwohl es ihnen nach all dem Aufwand den sie in AnFi-Tec gesteckt haben sicher besonders schwer fällt das aufzugeben. Aber man muss eben irgendwann auch mal Prioritäten setzen und ich kann mir durchaus auch vorstellen, dass es für einen kleinen zwei Mann-Betrieb, auch unabhängig von der nicht gerade übermäßigen Unterstützung durch Medien und Foristen im Vergleich zu den großen Konkurrenten, nicht nur Sonnenseiten im Alltagsgeschäft gab. Ich bin sicher auch André und Finn durften sich immer wieder mit unerfreulichen Kunden auseinandersetzen, die (vllt. auch aus Unwissenheit über die Größe und Herkunft des Unternehmens) Ansprüche an sie stellten, wie sie heute viele an Großkonzerne stellen, was z. B. Lieferzeiten und andere Vorstellungen anging. Da AnFi-Tec aber sicher nie eine Goldgrube war, die in Aussicht stellte den Lebensunterhalt der Beiden dauerhaft und langfristig einzuspielen, sondern meiner Einschätzung nach wohl eher der Finanzierung der finanziell doch einigermaßen anspruchsvollen Maschinenbau-Ambitionen der Beiden diente, kann ich mir jedenfalls vorstellen, dass es dann umso ärgerlicher ist, wenn man sich neben besonders anspruchsvollen Kunden auch unweigerlich mit vllt. unliebsamen Dingen wie Buchhaltung, Einhaltung gesetzlicher Regularien, Zuliefererproblemen usw. herum schlagen muss, ohne letztlich großen Profit damit zu machen. Zudem dürfte bei dem ausufernden Sortiment und der vielen Zeit die die beiden im Alleingang und mit viel technischem Aufwand z. B. in Entwicklungen wie den "Drei" stecken mussten, auch einfach irgendwann der Punkt erreicht sein, an dem man sagt: Wozu tue ich mir das an - vor allem wenn meine Produkte zu Unrecht immer ein Nischendasein fristen?




Rarek schrieb:


> *Tiguan* Norprene Schläuche



Na hoffentlich bremst die Kiste noch wenn du die Schläuche da ausgebaut hast .


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> [...]
> Na hoffentlich bremst die Kiste noch wenn du die Schläuche da ausgebaut hast .



stimmt... Tygon heißt die Firma...
das die nicht aus Neoprene sondern Norprene bestehen schreiben sie ja überall auf die Schläuche, aber net den Firmennamen


----------



## VJoe2max (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> stimmt... Tygon heißt die Firma...
> das die nicht aus Neoprene sondern Norprene bestehen schreiben sie ja überall auf die Schläuche, aber net den Firmennamen


Tygon ist auch nicht der Firmenname 
Der Firmenname des Herstellers ist Saint-Gobain - ein großer französischer Kunststoffchemie-Konzern. 
Tygon ist ein Markenname von Saint-Gobain für elastische Schläuche aller Art. Unter dieser Marke gibt es viele Schlauchsorten aus unterschiedlichen Materialien. 
Ob Tygon Norprene wirklich aus Chloropren-Kautschuk (Neopren) ist, lässt sich aus den öffentlich zugänglichen Daten von Saint-Gobain nicht entnehmen, aber es ist aufgrund der Eigenschaften recht wahrscheinlich. 
Neopren ist im Übrigen der Markenname der Konkurrenz (Dupont) für das o. g. Elastomer.


----------



## wolflux (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ich beziehe die Aussage ja auch nicht nur auf das Forum und auf einzelne Systeme, sondern allgemein hat sich die Wakü-Scene verändert.
> Mache das ganze auch schon seit 2004/2005, und sehe wie sich das sich verändert hat.
> 
> Sicher macht es Spaß schöne Systeme anzuschauen, keine Frage. Es gibt ja noch Leute die Spaß daran haben,
> und sich Lösungen einfallen lassen.



Ich verstehe und denke das ist der Zahn der Zeit wie man schön sagt. Der Vorteil ist meist , es kommen neue Ideen zum Vorschein. Das einzige was mich daran stört und es mit vielen Dingen oft so, das wir auch auf billige China-Eigenproduktionen stoßen werden. Es kommt zwar sowieso fast alles aus China aber deren Kopien und Produktionen sind schon nicht so gut. Ich bestelle oft in China Elektronik und muss fast immer Nachlöten. Allerdings lernen die Chinesen ordentlich dazu und auch dort wird die Qualität steigen. Der Markt ist ein brutales Geschäft und wird immer härter.
Ich rechne damit, das die eine oder andere Firma die mit Wasserkühlung zu tun hat, in den nächsten xx Jahren aufgeben muß. Ich hoffe nicht so schnell. 
Wo bei wir wieder am Anfang des Themas wären, die Qualität die darunter leiden könnte aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich für meinen Teil baue in Zukunft meine Wakü - Körper selber. Ein 3D Drucker, CAD  und Ebay helfen mir dabei. So viel zu Entwicklungen. Mein erstes Projekt wird entweder Vega oder nächstes Jahr eine andere Grafikkarte sein. Ich melde mich dann nochmal dazu.  
Grüße
wolflux


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Rarek:

Stimmt, ich erinnere mich aus einem früheren "Gespräch" jetzt wieder an das CKC in deinem System 

Das hatte ich auch eine ganze Weile drin.. allerdings ohne Verfärbungen. 
Damals hatte ich meine Radiatoren vorher auch nur kurz mit dest. Wasser durchgespült, weil ich es nicht besser wusste.

Allerdings sind alle meine Schläuche und transparenten Plexi Flächen der Kühlblocks milchig weiss geworden.
Das lagt aber wahrscheinlich eher an der Kombination von "CKC + Mayhems Dye Red + nicht richtig gespülte Radiatoren"... welcher der 3 Faktoren der Übeltäter war, kann ich im Nachhinein nicht sagen.

Bei deinem "Blau" Problem bin ich hellhörig geworden, weil ich etwas ganz ähnliches gerade erst in den "Fragen  + Antworten" dieses Produktes gelesen habe:
Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
(da wird einem regelrecht schlecht bei)

Da das auch ein Produkt von Aquatuning ist, ist das vielleicht ein Bestandteil des CKC Fertig-Gemisches ?


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das CKC Fertig-Gemische hatte ich fast 4 Wochen drin.
Habe keinerlei Nachteile ersehen können.

Das Kühlwasser war auch transparent.
Mittlerweile bin ich aber auf DP Ultra (gelb) gewechselt.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab da mal in AC Thread nachgefragt... 

mal sehen was die Antwort ist ^^



ich werde dann heute jedenfalls das Wasser wiedermal ablassen und dann mal schauen was ich dann mache

eventuell renn ich auch einfach in den Baumarkt und kaufe mir nen Kanister Dest. Wasser und mache es über diesem Wege ^^
da gibts dann keine Additive, welche einem binnen kürzester Zeit die WK zerfressen o.ä.


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sicher...
Nachdem mir meine Kombination aus CKC und Mayhems Dye alles milchig weiss verfärbt hat, hab ich eine ganze Weile im Netz herumgesucht.
Und ich habe nicht ein einziges Produkt gefunden, zu dem nicht irgendjemand negative Erfahrungen zu berichten hatte.
(Fairerweise muss man dazu sagen, dass in 90% der Fälle wahrscheinlich nicht die Flüssigkeit sondern irgend etwas anderes im Loop die Schuld trägt).

Ich habe seitdem (ca. 1 Monat) jedenfalls nur destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusätze drin. 
Aber auch das muss natürlich nicht auf Dauer gut gehen.

Angeblich kommt in den nächsten paar Wochen eine neue Flüssigkeit von Alphacool namens "Eiswasser".. vielleicht gebe ich der dann mal eine Chance.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gut... nun weiß ich auch, was ALC heißt 
denn halt im alc Thread ^^

und mit 8€ pro Liter ist AC DP auch nichtmal so teuer wie befürchtet... ich lass mir dass nochmal durch den Kopf gehen...

schlussendlich binn ich ja nur nen Einsteiger und habe seit 2 Monaten keinen PC... 
(ich schreibe entweder auf Arbeit hier, oder via meinem Server Zuhause - welcher eigentlich besseres zu tun hat (z.B. nerfen, dass das Letzte Backup von meinem Großen schon 2 Monate her ist  ))


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir schon klar, dass es zu Korrosion führen KANN.

Aber ich hab hier im Forum genügend Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gelesen, die seit Jahren nur dest. Wasser drin haben.
Deswegen war ich bereit, es ÜBERGANGSWEISE drauf ankommen zu lassen. (natürlich ohne Alu im Loop)

Im Moment habe ich zwischen meinen Glastubes noch ein paar cm transparenten Schlauch drin, von dem ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, dass gern mal Weichmacher rausgespült werden.
Die Tygon Norprene Schläuche treffen in einer Woche ein.
Sobald die drin sind, werde ich auch wieder über Zusätze nachdenken


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage, denn ich bin noch relativ neu im WaKü Bereich:
Ist "Barrow" ein bekannter Hersteller oder gar OEM?

Ich möchte mich mal an Hardtubes versuchen. Kann man mit diesem (Barrow OD12mm 14mm 16mm Acrylic / PMMA/PETG Hard Pipe Bending Mould Kit For Hard Tube Computer Water Cooling YRT-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group) Bending-Kit für den Anfang etwas anfangen oder ist das nur "billigstes Zeug". Ich möchte erstmal austesten, ob ich wirklich ausreichend Muße habe mein System auf Hardtubes umzubauen...


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe von dem zeug erst weiter oben erfahren und ich meine es war in dem zusammenhang, dass die Chinesen gerade das tun, was sie am besten können - kopieren
teilweise sogar gut und qualitativ hochwertig hört man


aber ich will jetze auch nichts falsches erzählen

mir sagt die der Hersteller jedenfalls nichts


----------



## Thaurial (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage, denn ich bin noch relativ neu im WaKü Bereich:
> Ist "Barrow" ein bekannter Hersteller oder gar OEM?
> 
> Ich möchte mich mal an Hardtubes versuchen. Kann man mit diesem (Barrow OD12mm 14mm 16mm Acrylic / PMMA/PETG Hard Pipe Bending Mould Kit For Hard Tube Computer Water Cooling YRT-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group) Bending-Kit für den Anfang etwas anfangen oder ist das nur "billigstes Zeug". Ich möchte erstmal austesten, ob ich wirklich ausreichend Muße habe mein System auf Hardtubes umzubauen...



Viele verwenden die Barrow Teile, da sie im vergleich zu Bitspower wesentlich günstiger sind. Ich sags mal so, letzendlich werden wohl ALLE Wakü Teile (Fittings) in China oder Taiwan gefertigt. Barrow ist für Chinaware relativ hochwertig, damit machst du nichts verkehrt.

Caseking möchte die Teile sogar demnächst in ihr Sortiment aufnehmen, damit die Kunden nicht immer in China bestellen müssen bzw mit den Zollriskiko. Wie sich das preislich verhalten wird - mal sehn.

EDIT: Lc war schneller..


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @Nightmare09: Barrow ist ne sehr gute Qualität, kommt ziemlich ans "Original" BP ran.
> Habe selber über 80 Barrow-Fittinge, und es gibt bei keinem was auszusetzen.
> Das Biege-Set ist ähnlich wie das von Monsoon, also gut.
> Wenn du bei Ali bestellst, nimm DHL Global Mail.



Das ist gut zu wissen, vielen Dank! Ich werde wohl noch etwas anderes mitbestellen damit sich der Versand und die Wartezeit lohnen.
Ist bei Hardtubes 13/10 (wie auch bei Softtubing) die gängige Größe/Standardgöße?


----------



## Thaurial (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Das ist gut zu wissen, vielen Dank! Ich werde wohl noch etwas anderes mitbestellen damit sich der Versand und die Wartezeit lohnen.
> Ist bei Hardtubes 13/10 (wie auch bei Softtubing) die gängige Größe/Standardgöße?




Hast es doch selbst verlinkt. Das Tool ist in 12/14/16 erhältlich.

12/10 machen die meisten glaube ich

schau mal hier rein

[Eigenbau] Acryl Tubing


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte bloß irgendeine große ausgewählt^^


----------



## the_leon (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö, gängiger sind 12/10 und 16/12.

Aber 13/10 ist auch relativ weit verbreitet.


Wenn ich jetzt das Set anschaue und bedenke das mein Monsoon Koffer 150€ gekostet hat...


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> nö, gängiger sind 12/10 und 16/12.
> 
> Aber 13/10 ist auch relativ weit verbreitet.


Ich hatte nur mal bei AT nach Hardtubes gesucht und dann tauchte unter Außendurchmesser nur 1/2" und 5/8" auf.  Interessant, dass es dort keine 12/10 gibt bei EKWB aber schon.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mir dann mal das Wässerchen von Aqua Computer bestellt... mal sehen wie es sich schlägt ^^


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> nur das überteuerte PETG,



Ich versteh nicht ganz, was du damit meinst. oO
In den meisten Shops is Acryl doch teurer als PETG und nicht anders herum.


Aber insgesamt sind die Rohre selbst ja ziemlich billig... 3-4m bekommt man ja in der Regel unter 20€


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dass zwischen verschiedenen Shops deutliche Unterschiede bestehen, ist natürlich richtig.

Dein Post las sich halt so, als wäre PETG grundsätzlich teurer als Acryl, was innerhalb des gleichen Shops halt nicht der Fall ist.

Ich find 15.5 € für 4 x 0.9m Monsoon PETG bei AT übrigens ziemlich fair.. das sind 4.2€/m.
Je nachdem, wie man mit den Versandkosten zurecht kommt, kann es sich natürlich trotzdem lohnen, sich noch bei alternativen Shops umzugucken.


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich mich zwischen Acryl und PETG nach belieben entscheiden oder gibt es Gründe die zwingend für ein Produkt sprechen?
(Ich weiß, dass Acrylrohre eher brechen und nicht so elastisch sind wie PETG-Rohre)


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> In den Shops (CK, AT, etc.) ist das PETG/Acryl-Rohr überteuert. Bei holzmaus bekommst du den Meter 12er Acryl
> für 2,-€ (4m = 12,-), das ist ein angemessener Preis. Die "Hersteller" kaufen auch nur das Rohr zu, von Evonik (Röhm) und Co.



Der Preis scheint wirklich ganz gut zu sein, so kann man als unerfahrener Nutzen wenigstens getrost Fehler machen ohne, dass diese einen zu teuer zu stehen kommen.

Das ist gemeint, jetzt habt ihr bei mir mehr Interesse geweckt als ich dachte  , dabei habe ich gerade vor kurzer Zeit alle Schläuche neu verlegt  

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Heißluftföhn finden...

Die Barrow-Fittinge sehen echt gut aus und kosten nur fast halb soviel wie Fitting von AT oder AC.

Bei dieser Auswahl sollte/könnte man ernsthaft über Sammelbestellungen nachdenken.


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, das mit Zoll / metrisch ist leider immer sehr unübersichtlich (weil in den Shops unsinnigerweise immer beide Maße angegeben werden, obwohl nur eines der Wahrheit entspricht.).

Ich hab mir deswegen vor meinem Hardtube Projekt einfach jeweils ein ALC und ein EKWB Fitting, PETG Rohre von ALC und Monsoon und ein Glasrohr von ALC besorgt und einfach ausprobiert, was passt.

Geblieben bin ich dann am Ende bei ALC Glasrohren in Verbindung mit 16mm EKWB Fittings... weil die seltsamerweise besser gepasst haben, als die eigenen Fittings von ALC.


----------



## Orka45 (6. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heyho

Ich hab mir gerade meine erste Loop zusammengebaut und befüllt. Sie läuft gerade auserhalb des gehäuses bis ich zum einbauen komme.

Jetzt hab ich dummerweiße die O Ringe weder angefeuchtet noch geschmiert. Muss ichs nochmal auseinander reißen oder ists egal?


----------



## illousion (6. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es dicht ist ist's dicht würde ich sagen 

Ich habe das bei keiner meiner Waküs bisher getan


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist definitiv nicht nötig. Wer hat dir denn den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, dass das sein müsste? 

Hab auch noch nie neue O-Ringe befeuchtet oder gar geschmiert. Letzteres kann je nach Schmierstoff und O-Ring-Material (NBR, EPDM) auch alles andere als gut für die Dichtungen sein.
Wenn man alte O-Ringe wiederverwendet, nachdem man z. B. einen Kühler zum Reinigen demontiert hat, ist es manchmal nicht von Schaden die O-Ringe mit etwas Gummipflegemittel auf Glycerin-Basis wieder geschmeidiger zu machen, aber das war´s auch schon was man den Dichtungen an Pflege zubilligen kann (nicht muss). Werden O-Ringe in einer Wakü wirklich innerhalb von deren Einsatzdauer spröde oder gar undicht, hat man entweder billigstes Material aus schlechten Quellen gekauft, oder im Kreislauf suppt irgendetwas herum, was da auf keinen Fall hinein gehört.


----------



## JakPol (6. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab immer eine Schüssel mit destiliertem Wasser neben mir stehen. Sämtliche Anschlüsse liegen da einfach drin und werden beim EInbau einmal grob mit Zewa abgetupft. So ist der O-Ring definitv angefeuchtet. Ursprünglich drauf gekommen bin ich, weil ich lange eine hohe Konzentration von Innovatek Protcet verwendet hatte, dass so einen schmierigen Film hinterlässt, da fand ich es manchmal schwer, die Anschlüsse wirklich fest einzudrehen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine O-Ringe haben noch nie Probleme gemacht. Selbst nach 7 Jahren nicht.


----------



## illousion (7. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, das mag nicht ganz passen aber ich habe da mal ne Frage:
Nachdem ich verzweifelt versucht habe in ein paar Tagebüchern Tipps zu geben wie man Bilder groß einbindet, ist hier irgendjemand, der sich genug mit dem Forum auskennt um mir zu erklären wieso ich in manchen Threads Bilder nicht so einbinden kann wie ich es in meinem Tagebuch oder dem Bilderthread machen kann? Habe genau das versucht was ich dort auch mache aber es funktioniert einfach nicht, man hat keine miniaturansicht, sondern nur das Code zum Attachen des Bildes


----------



## Rarek (7. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also...

- du lädst das Bild hoch, dann gehst du auf Vorschau
- dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf's bild und öffnest es in einem neuen Tab
- die URL die dann oben in der Leiste ist, Kopierst du dir dann in die Zwischenablage
- und zu guter letzt gehst du dann wieder zum zu schreibenden Kommentar/Beitrag und fügst die URL zwischen den Blöcken ein:

```
[img][/img]
```


zumindest wüsst ich nicht, wie man hier in diesem verhunzten Forum sonst noch die Bilder in original anzeigen lassen kann


----------



## JustBrainless (7. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, hatte ich gestern wo anders aus gelesen gehabt, die MX-4 ist laut dem Link was hier verlinkt worden ist nur ein Ticken  besser.
> Da der Unterschied nicht sehr groß ist habe ich sie daher auch fast gleich angesehen.



In der Regel sind die Differenzen ziwschen Wärmeleitpasten gering die zu LQM aber ziemlich groß. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist schon klar, die LQM war nicht mit einbezogen. 
Da zum umbauen der Grafikkarte kein Flüssigmetall verwendet werden sollte.


----------



## illousion (7. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> also...
> 
> - du lädst das Bild hoch, dann gehst du auf Vorschau
> - dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf's bild und öffnest es in einem neuen Tab
> ...



Also in meinem Tagebuch kann ich die Bilder hochladen, habe dann im post eine miniaturansicht die ich mit links anklicken kann wo ich dann die Größen auswählen kann


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hoi zusammen,

Bin gerade am befüllen meiner Wasserkühlung... jetzt hab ich wie immer das Problem meiner d5 das sie nicht mit voller Leistung, sondern eher am Minimum läuft . Ist die PWM Version und der ist natürlich nicht angesteckt.... 

Nur die Pumpe am NT und so wollte ich befüllen. Hab davon mal ein Video gemacht, vlt weiß der ein oder andere was ich machen könnte. 
Es funktioniert erst auf 100% wenn der PWM angesteckt ist und ein Signal bekommt... was ich natürlich vermeiden will...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aqtjESj-4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komisch, die EKWB Versionen, sollen ohne PWM Signal auf Max laufen, war mir auch eher logisch erscheint.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> PWM Pumpen laufen ohne PWM-Signal nur auf 50%.



Ich dachte aber eigentlich das die immer auf 100% laufen sollten? 
Klar das "sollte" hilft mir auch nicht viel  

Hmm dann muss ich Schaun das ich soviel Wasser wie möglich in den Kreislauf bekomme, und dann das mb an den Strom mit anschließen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Also in meinem Tagebuch kann ich die Bilder hochladen, habe dann im post eine miniaturansicht die ich mit links anklicken kann wo ich dann die Größen auswählen kann



da musst du dann noch beim erstellen / bearbeiten im erweiterten editor auf die anhangauswahl gehen (namentlich "Anhänge") und dann sollte sich ein neues Fenster öffnen und dort löscht du alle anhänge raus (sind dann vom Thread gelöscht, aber net von den pcgh Servern)


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> PWM Pumpen laufen ohne PWM-Signal nur auf 50%.



Würde ich eben so nicht verallgemeinern. Wie gesagt EKWB sagt ihre D5 PWM Pumpen laufen ohne Signal auf 100%.

Meine EKWB DDC PWM läuft ebenfalls ohne Signal auf 100%


----------



## illousion (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> da musst du dann noch beim erstellen / bearbeiten im erweiterten editor auf die anhangauswahl gehen (namentlich "Anhänge") und dann sollte sich ein neues Fenster öffnen und dort löscht du alle anhänge raus (sind dann vom Thread gelöscht, aber net von den pcgh Servern)



Ja aber warum geht das in manchen Themen und in anderen nicht?


----------



## JustBrainless (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Würde ich eben so nicht verallgemeinern. Wie gesagt EKWB sagt ihre D5 PWM Pumpen laufen ohne Signal auf 100%.
> 
> Meine EKWB DDC PWM läuft ebenfalls ohne Signal auf 100%



Schließe mich dir an @arcDaniel. In Regel gibt es dafür keine Regel, das ist immer abhängig davon was der Hersteller vorgibt.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tschuldigung; natürlich ist gewusst, dass EKWB die Pumpe nicht selbst herstellt.

Nichts desto trotz, kann man nicht pauschal sagen: kein Signal X% lauft sie dann... hier kann es durchaus Abweichungen geben. Genauso wie die Maximale Drehzahl begrenz sein kann oder anderer Schnick Schnack.

Besser würde ich mich jedenfalls fühlen, wenn die Pumpe volle Leistung bringt, wenn das Signal versagt.


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also rein von der Theorie her...

wenn man 12V an eine Pumpe anlegt und diese mit 50% läuft... wie kriegt man dann via PWM mehr Drehzahl als die, wenn man 12V anlegt?
denn 12V sind ja 100%


ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die da für Laustärke etc. nen Wiederstand hingesetzt haben, damit sie allgemein langsammer läuft, aber warum sollte sie je drüber kommen?


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wird die PWM Pumpe über die Spannung oder über PWM geregelt !?


beides 
es wird immer über die Spannung gereglt, denn:

eine Pumpe oder ein Lüfter der via PWM angesteuert wird, hat immer 12V anliegend
nur durch das an und ab Schalten der Spannung wird der Rotor vom Gerät dann langsammer - *P*uls*w*eiten*m*odulation halt ^^


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Letztendlich wird das bei mir aber bei der nächsten Pumpe ein Ausschlusskriterium. 
Ich würde schon gern die Pumpe auf 100% betreiben können ohne eben ein PWM Signal liefern zu müssen.

Danke jedenfalls für die Infos, ich ging davon aus das jede PWM Pumpe wenn sie kein Signal bekommt auf 100% läuft. Wäre für mich irgendwie auch die sinnvollste Einstellung so einer Pumpe.

Meine im speziellen läuft gerade mal mit knapp über 10% der vollen Leistung. (Um die 500rpm) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek: Ich glaube kaum, dass man Liquid-Chilling erklären muss wie PWM funktioniert . Du kannst sicher sein, dass er das vermutlich besser weiß als du.
Im Übrigen wird durch PWM nicht die Versorgungspannung an- und ausgeschaltet . Das wäre Pseudo-PWM mit den bekannten unschönen Nebeneffekten (fiepende Motoren), wie man es früher bei sehr einfachen Lüftersteuerungen machte und wie man es heute noch bei billigen Fan-Hubs aus diversen Phanteks-Gehäusen praktiziert. Bei einer richtigen PWM-Steuerung erfolgt die Drehzahleinstellung auf Basis des PWM-Signals im Motortreiber des gesteuerten Geräts. Dabei wird nicht die Versorgungsspannung ein- und ausgeschaltet, sondern die Frequenz mit der die Spulen des Motors bestromt werden abhängig vom Tastverhältnis des ankommenden PWM-Signals angepasst. Das PWM-Signal ist, wie der Name schon sagt, nur ein Signal, welches die Steuer-Information überträgt. 

Problematisch ist in dem Zusammenhang vor allem, dass das PWM-Signal am Ziel richtig interpretiert werden muss. Dazu muss es aber in der festgelegten Form übertragen werden und mittels Pullup-Widerständen an der richtigen Stelle auch definiert ausgelesen werden können. Da sich nicht alle PWM-Signalquellen und Signalempfänger an den aktuellen Standard von Intel halten, bzw. diesen unterschiedlich interpretieren, weil er leider auch nicht ganz so glasklar formuliert ist wie man sich das wünschen würde, kommt es mit diversen PWM-gesteuerten Geräten gerne zu unterschiedlichem Verhalten, je nach dem an welcher Signalquelle sie betrieben werden (Aquaero vs. Mainboard z. B.). Das PWM-Signal liegt im übrigen auch auf "high" nicht auf 12V, sondern auf 5V bzw. 3,3V - je nach PWM-Spezifikation (Spec 1.2 von 2004 vs. Spec 1.3 von 2005).

Die Steuergröße ist bei echtem PWM aber in jedem Fall nicht die Spannung, sondern das Tastverhältnis und im Übrigen ist es ziemlich überflüssig eine Wakü-Pumpe nach irgendwas zu regeln . 
Man kann eine Pumpe ohne weiteres drosseln, wenn sie zu laut ist und solange der Volumenstrom dadurch nicht kritische Werte unterschreitet, aber regeln ist nicht nur überflüssig sondern auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll bezüglich Haltbarkeit und eventuell auftretender Resonanzen.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Lüftersteuerung von meinem Mainboard ist furchtbar, aber davon ab, ich schliesse mich an, dass eine Pumpe konstant mit einer bestimmten Drehzahl laufen soll.

Meine DDC welche an sich eine PWM ist, läuft mit 12V mit etwa 3050rpm und ist dabei sehr leise und das Wasser fliesst gut. Die 12V erhält sie über einen Sata-Stecker und durch einen kleinen Mod, kann ich die Drehzahl übers MB auslesen. So habe ich eine kleine Kontrolle dass die Pumpe noch immer normal läuft.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich punkte PWM sehr böse finde (was ich Anfangs nicht wusste), dass viele Mainboards mit PWM Steuerungen werben, in Wirklichkeit ab er über die Spannung geregelt wird.

So hatte ich anfangs das Problem, dass die Pumpe nicht anlief und der Kreislauf stand  als meine DDC neu war, war die auch deutlich hörbar, jetzt (ehe ich mein System auseinander genommen habe) war sie nicht mehr hörbar mit ihren 3k rpm. Möglicherweise war Anfangs auch vielleicht eine Luftblase drin oder so, denn "Einlaufen" kann so eine Pumpe ja eigentlich nicht.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, anfangs lief sie übers MB und erst danach über den Sata Stecker. Eigentlich wurde sie Leiser als sie mit dem Sata-Stecker betrieben wurde. Möglicherweise liefert dieser auch eine konstantere, stabilere Spannung...


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Regel sind diese Anschlüsse auf dem Board dann gar nicht regelbar - auch nicht über Spannung, wenn es sich um vierpolige PWM-Anschlüsse handelt an denen aber kein PWM-Signal anliegt. Es gibt heute zwar wieder (i. d. R.) teure Boards mit spannungsgeregelten Lüfteranschlüssen, aber das ist nach wie vor eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Früher war das mal Standard, aber die Spannungswandler kosten Geld und was Geld kostet wird normalerweise als erstes eingespart. PWM hingegen hat für den Mainboard-Hersteller den Vorteil, dass er nicht so viele vergleichsweise teure Leistungsbauteile braucht. 

Das Problem, wenn man verhältnismäßig starke Pumpen wie die DDC1-T+ oder die D5 direkt am Mainboard betreibt sehe ich eher darin, dass man die Kontakte mit dem Anlaufstrom überlasten kann. Die Lüfterstecker sind nicht für mehr als 3A spezifiziert udn der Anlaufstrom einer Pumpe kann kurzzeitig deutlich höher sein. blockiert die Pumpe länger Zeit (z.B. weil das Lager noch trocken ist, oder der Deckel zu fest geschraubt ist), kann das schnell was hops gehen. Ich würde eine Pumpe immer direkt vom Netzteil aus mit Strom versorgen es sei denn es wäre so eine Pipifax-Pumpe wie die DC-LT oder irgendwelche AIO-Pümpchen die kaum stärker als ein Lüftermotor sind.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, dieses hat sämtliche Lüfteranschlüsse als PWM markiert (und sind auch 4-Pin) und auch im Bios lässt sich nur PWM Pro °C einstellen. Der einzige richte PWM Anschluss ist aber lediglich der CPU-Fan.

Die Sys-Fan Anschlüsse, sind keine Richtigen PWM Anschlüsse, allerdings lassen sich an diesen 3-Pin Lüfter ebenfalls steuern.

Wie, ausser mit der Spannung, soll dies also möglich sein?

Das böse ist bei mir nur, dass die Sys-Fan sich an die Temperatur vom Mainboard halten und hier sogar Probleme bei 140mm Lüftern bestehen, dass diese nicht sauber Anlaufen, wenn der PC eine Zeit lang aus war und das System noch zu kühl ist. Maximal sind 2,5PWM Pro °C , was Gigabyte auch nur damit meint, da es definitiv kein PWM ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt - es gab auch damals Boards die noch spannungsgeregelte Anschlüsse boten, aber es ist halt nicht mehr unbedingt die Regel. Ein Z87-Baord ist ja auch schon wieder paar Jahre alt. Das Aussterben der flächendeckend vorzufindenden spannungsgeregelten Fan-Header hat zwar schon früher angefangen, aber spannungsgeregelte Fan-Header in Kombination mit Fake-PWM-Anschlüssen waren afaik schon immer eher selten. Bei den meisten Boards die ich in den letzten Jahren hatte, waren periphere Fan-Header wie Sys-Fan jedenfalls meistens nicht per Spannung regelbar.

Ärgerlich ist so ein unpraktisches Verhalten in jedem Fall - zumindest wenn man es im BIOS/UEFI nicht anders einstellen kann. 

Btw: Was sollen denn PWM pro °C sein? Meinst du vllt. %/K?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kann auch PWM direkt auf der +Leitung sein. Das wiederum ist auch die Art welche Pumpen vollkommen fertig macht. Spannungsregelung macht denen an sich nichts.
Merke: Nur weil es an 3Pin regelt muss es keine Spannungsregelung sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> ...Btw: Was sollen denn PWM pro °C sein? Meinst du vllt. %/K?



Weiss auch nicht wie genau Gigabyte dies meint. Ist eigentlich der einzig grosse Mangel, den ich an dem Mainboard finde. Hier mal Ein Scrrenshot (ist nicht von mir, google Search)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe noch immer Lüfter an den Sys-Fan angeschlossen, weil ich die Drehzahl kontrollieren möchte. Allerdings mit dem Maximalen Wert, weil sie hier, dann so auf etwa 650-700rpm Drehen (mittlerweile nur 120mm Lüfter) und dies für die Wasserkühlung reicht. Eigentlich ändert sich aber nicht viel, das die Sys-Temperatur relativ konstant ist und aber ein Minimum zu existieren scheint.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es kann auch PWM direkt auf der +Leitung sein. Das wiederum ist auch die Art welche Pumpen vollkommen fertig macht. Spannungsregelung macht denen an sich nichts.
> Merke: Nur weil es an 3Pin regelt muss es keine Spannungsregelung sein.



Das wäre aber wie gesagt nur Pseudo-PWM, sprich eine billige Zerhackerschaltung und eben keine echte PWM-Steuerung. Damit laufen btw auch Lüfter nicht sauber . So was hab ich bei Mainboards aber auch noch nie gesehen. 

@arcDaniel: Damit werden sie vermutlich schon % pro Kelvin meinen. Ist halt ne ziemlich blödsinnige Angabe aber unter PWM-Wert wird höchstwahrscheinlich schon das Tastverhältnis in % verstanden.


----------



## LStar (8. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe versucht eine DDC (PWM) mittels Aquaero 6 LT zu steuern. Jedoch funktioniert dies nicht wie gewünscht (laut Aquacomputer funktionieren nur die eigenen Pumpen perfekt).
Deshalb habe ich die Pumpe an den CHA FAN2 PWM Header am Mainboard angesteckt. Die Regelung funktioniert auch, jedoch springt die Drehzahl immer hin und her. 

Beispiel (ungenaue Angaben): 
10% PWM ~1200 RPM = sprunghaft zwischen 1200 - 1600 RPM 
50% PWM ~ 2800 RPM = sprunghaft zwischen 2800 - 3100 RPM
Der Flow schwankt dementsprechend hin und her.

Ist dieses Verhalten normal?


----------



## LStar (8. April 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh. Muss ich mal an CPU Fan Header probieren. Gibt auch einen Pump Header auf dem Asus Formula, aber der lässt sich laut Handbuch nicht regeln. Ein 380€ Board und dann solche Probleme...


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

warum sollte sich eine Pumpe auch regeln lassen bzw. diese es benötigen?
die Gründe kannste ein paar Posts weiter oben lesen ^^

und warum man eine Pumpe nicht ans MB anschließen sollte steht auch in den entsprechenden Beiträgen
pack die ans Netzteil mit 12V und lass sie laufen... falls sie zu laut ist, dann guck nach wieviel Volt sie als minimum benötigt, rechne 1V -2V drauf und lass sie damit laufen (sind meist 9V, wo sie sicher anlaufen)... wenn sie immernoch hörbar sein sollte, dann hast du entweder eine zu starke Pumpe, oder dein Gehör ist sehr sensitiv


----------



## Rammler2 (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hab ne Frage zur Lüfterplatzierung bei den Radiatoren.
Und zwar wollte ich in meinem Enthoo Primo unten und oben nen 480mm Radi reintun. Jeweils mit 4 120mm Lüftern betrieben. Vorne bläst ein 140mm rein und hinten ein 140mm raus.
Aus optischer Sicht wäre es am sinnvollsten wenn ich alle 8 Lüfter auf den Radiatoren von innen rausblasen lasse. Abeer dann hätte ich insgesamt ja 9 Rausbläser und nur einen Reinbläser. Das ist nich so clever oder?

Die zweite Variante wäre es bei unteren Radi die Lüfter umzudrehen und sie im Pull arbeiten zu lassen. Sieht halt dumm aus optisch aber würde 5 Reinbläser und 5 Rausbläser bedeuten.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum einem erzeugst du ein Unterdruck und so saugt das Gehäuse aus jeder Ritze dann ungefilterten Staub an.
Du wirst dann Probleme mit viel Staub haben.

Zum anderem sollte dir klar sein das ein Radiator immer nur mit der Luft kühlen kann was er bekommt.
Hier ist es halt ein Unterschied ob er dann mit Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird oder mit der Temperatur die im inneren herschen wird.
Das kann sich dann schon bis zu 10 Grad unterscheiden.

In meinem Fall hätte ich zur Zeit eine Raumtemperatur zischen 23-25 Grad.
Innentemperatur würde über 30 Grad liegen.

Bei mir habe ich zwei Radiatoren intern verbaut, die Lüfter davon blasen Luft von außen nach innen ins Gehäuse und die Radiatoren bekommen so die kühlere Luft aus dem Raum.
Es ist nicht so dass es nicht damit gehen würde, aber etwas bessere Temperaturen erhältst du halt wenn du die kühlere Luft zum kühlen nutzt.


----------



## LStar (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> warum sollte sich eine Pumpe auch regeln lassen bzw. diese es benötigen?
> die Gründe kannste ein paar Posts weiter oben lesen ^^
> 
> und warum man eine Pumpe nicht ans MB anschließen sollte steht auch in den entsprechenden Beiträgen
> pack die ans Netzteil mit 12V und lass sie laufen... falls sie zu laut ist, dann guck nach wieviel Volt sie als minimum benötigt, rechne 1V -2V drauf und lass sie damit laufen (sind meist 9V, wo sie sicher anlaufen)... wenn sie immernoch hörbar sein sollte, dann hast du entweder eine zu starke Pumpe, oder dein Gehör ist sehr sensitiv



Ich habe mir doch extra eine PWM-Version geholt. Strom vom NT und Steuerung über den PWM-Anschluss. Auf 100% ist diese natürlich zu laut 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich nicht von einer Software/OS abhängig sein möchte für die Wakü Steuerung. 

Gibt es denn keine Steuerung welche man intern verbauen kann, über einen USB-Header anschliessen kann und über Windows programmieren kann, man die Profile aber im Kontroller ablegen kann und so die Software nicht mehr benötigen würde.


----------



## SpatteL (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aquaero bzw poweradjust laufen autark ohne Software, wenn sie einmal programmiert sind.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sprich das Aquaero hat so etwas wie ein Bios?

Nur nochmal zum Verständnis; Ich kann unter Windows eine Drehzahlkurve für die Diversen Lüfter oder Pumpe erstellen und kann auch angeben auf Grund von welchem Sensor die jeweilige Drehzahl gesteuert wird (Wassertemperatursensor z.b.). Danach kann ich das ganze Abspeichern und es läuft, egal ob ich Linux Starte oder Windows ohne die Aquaero Software, ja?

Kann man die Werte danach denn auch ohne die Software mit z.b. HWMonitor auslesen? (mag dieses einfache Tool)


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr die Pumpe über das MB oder sonstiges einstellt, bis sie leise ist, und woher wollt ihr dann wissen,
> wie hoch euer Durchfluß ist. Schätzen?



Die Frage ist, kann mir der Druchfluss nicht einfach egal sein?

Primär interessiert mich die Temperatur von CPU/GPU, ist diese schön kühl, Läuft das Wasser ausreichend und die Lüfter drehen schnell genug. 
Drosselt man die Pumpe und die Temperaturen bleiben immer noch gut, fliesst das Wasser noch immer ausreichend.

Meine Bauteile sind gezwungener weise ja wärmer als die als die Wassertemperatur, sonst würde das Wasser ja die z.b. GPU aufwärmen.

Wenn ich jetzt z.b. eine 100% GPU Last mit Folding@Home habe und die Temperatur bleibt unter 50°C, so ist das Wasser ja auch kühler. Da im gleichen Loop die CPU sich im 40iger Bereich dann befindet, müsste die Wassertemperatur sogar darunter sein. Also gibt es keinen Grund zur Sorge.

Oder übersehe ich hier etwas?


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



LStar schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht eine DDC (PWM) mittels Aquaero 6 LT zu steuern. Jedoch funktioniert dies nicht wie gewünscht (laut Aquacomputer funktionieren nur die eigenen Pumpen perfekt).


Um welche DDC handelt es sich denn genau?

Evtl. um eine "DDC-1T PWM - Special Edition"?


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@arcDaniel
Nein, tust du nicht.
Zu deiner Frage zu unabhängigen Lüftersteuerungen:
Alle höherwertigen Steuerungen, egal ob z.B. Aquaero, Heatmaster, BigNG oder FOM verhallten sich so wie von dir gewünscht. SW zum Betrieb braucht man nur für die SW-Sensor Features, solang man HW-Sensoren nutzt kann die SW aus bleiben.


----------



## SpatteL (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Kann man die Werte danach denn auch ohne die Software mit z.b. HWMonitor auslesen? (mag dieses einfache Tool)


Wüsste nicht, das das geht.
AC wird sicher die dazu nötigen Befehle/Protokolle nicht raus geben.

Anders herum geht es aber, mit der aktuellen 2017er Version der aquasuite kann man diverse andere HW-Sensoren(CPU, GPU) auslesen und verarbeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das BigNG kann man auch im Open HW-Monitor auslesen. Bei den Anderen ist wie schon erwähnt die API nicht frei. Und spätestens seit SW-Updates bei AC Geld kosten wird sich das wohl auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi!


Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr die Pumpe über das MB oder sonstiges einstellt, bis sie leise ist, und woher wollt ihr dann wissen,
> wie hoch euer Durchfluß ist. Schätzen?


Der Durchfluß wird meist überbewertet.
Ich hatte auf meinem Rechner Durchflußraten bis auf 25 Liter 'runter - Ursache waren miese Schnellkupplungen.
Ausgemacht hat's gar nichts: die Temps waren immer gut.

Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man sagen: so lange es läuft/fließt ist alles gut.
Deswegen kann man für die Pumpe eigentlich - denke ich - auf eine Kurve verzichten und diese fest mit 40% oder so laufen lassen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, kann mir der Druchfluss nicht einfach egal sein?



Fast - aber an der Stelle wo er nicht mehr egal ist fällts erstens sehr schnell auf und zweitens kommt man da kaum hin.

Wem es nicht aufs letzte Grad ankommt dem kann es völlig egal sein, ob nun 30, 60, 120 oder 200 l/h fließen, das macht praktisch gar keinen Unterschied. Es ist erst dann ein problem wenn die Geschwindigkeit SO klein wird, dass die Düsenkühler keine turbulenten Strömungen mehr erzeugen können und das bemerkst du sehr schnell an Temperaturen, die 20 Grad über dem liegen was du so gewohnt bist, sprich hier gibts einfach nen Temperatursprung nach oben.
Um aber in so niedrige Durchflussbereiche zu kommen muss man schon einen sehr sehr großen Kreislauf betreiben und/oder schwache Pumpen noch stark drosseln. Wenn du ne halbwegs vernünftige Pumpe verwendest wirst du auch gedrosselt nie in den Bereich kommen. UInd nebenbei - selbst WENN man in dem bereich ist kühlt das Ding immer noch mindestens so gut wie ein normaler Luftkühler...
(Ausführlicher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html)


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HWMonitor HWInfo kann die Werte vom Aquaero auslesen, auch ohne das Aquasuite läuft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rammler2 (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

nochmal ne Frage zur Abflussvorrichtung. Wollte dafür nen Kugelhahn zwischenbauen.
Und zwar soll der ja am tiefsten Punkt platziert werden. Der tiefste Punkt ist bei mir die Pumpe unten am Gehäuseboden. Soll ich den Abflusshahn direkt davor oder danach einbauen?
Also quasi wo die Pumpe zieht oder drückt?

Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.
Ich wollte sie eigentlich direkt davor und nach den AGB zwischen schalten.

Und noch ne Noob-Frage: Beim Ablassen darf doch die Pumpe nicht an sein oder? Trotzdem sollte doch alles Wasser von da dann ablaufen normal oder?


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Zumindest und sicher einfacher ist, wenigstens einen Temeratur-Sensor zu verbauen, um nach dem die Pumpe einzustellen.
> Gerade bei einer PWM-Pumpe geht das leicht. Einen Sollwert der Wasertemperatur einstellen, sollte der überschritten werden,
> kann die Pumpe X% schneller drehen, und so hat meine eine Sicherheitsreserve. Zudem weiß man daß im Loop evtl. was nicht stimmt.


Mit meiner Aquastream - Ultimate ist dies zusammen mit der Aquasuite möglich.
Hier kann ich z.B. bestimmen das immer ein bestimmter Durchfluss vorhanden sein soll und die Pumpe wird dementsprechend geregelt.
Mit einem Sollwert der Wassertemperatur geht dies auch oder man kann wenn auch eine Kurve wie man es von den Lüfter her kennt erstellen und so die Drehzahl der Pumpe je nach Wassertemperatur regeln.

Nur ob man es unbedingt braucht ist halt eine andere Frage.



DARPA schrieb:


> HWMonitor kann die Werte vom Aquaero auslesen, auch ohne das Aquasuite läuft.


Kleine Korrektur.... mit HWMonitor geht dies nicht, auf dein Bild hast du HWInfo drin... 
Ich nutze davon auch das OSD um innerhalb der Spiele die Wassertemperatur, Durchlusss und die Lüfterdrehzahlen mir innerhalb von Tests mit anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur.... mit HWMonitor geht dies nicht, auf dein Bild hast du HWInfo drin...
> Ich nutze davon auch das OSD um innerhalb der Spiele die Wassertemperatur, Durchlusss und die Lüfterdrehzahlen mir innerhalb von Tests mit anzeigen zu lassen.



LOL, stimmt. Das kommt davon, wenn man soviel Software drauf hat 




Rammler2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal ne Frage zur Abflussvorrichtung. Wollte dafür nen Kugelhahn zwischenbauen.
> Und zwar soll der ja am tiefsten Punkt platziert werden. Der tiefste Punkt ist bei mir die Pumpe unten am Gehäuseboden. Soll ich den Abflusshahn direkt davor oder danach einbauen?
> ...



Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, wo der Kugelhahn sitzt. 
Bezüglich ablaufen ist das Problem, dass die Belüftung an der höchsten Stelle sein müsste, was aber meistens nicht zu realisieren ist. Also bis zur Oberkante AGB fliesst es gut ab, alles was darüber liegt, tut sich meist schwer. Vorallem wenn man im Deckel einen Radiator horizontal verbaut hat, hat das Wasser keine Lust, von allein da komplett rauszufliessen. In dem Fall löse ich einfach einen Schlauch am Radiator und halte ihn nach oben, so dass die Belüftung an höchster Stelle ist. Dann bekommt man alles leer. Von Vorteil sind in diesem Fall Radiatoren, die auf beiden Seiten Anschlüsse haben. Dann könnte man den Stopfen auf der Oberseite leicht lösen.

Pumpe beim Entleeren natürlich auslassen, damit  sie nicht trocken läuft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> nochmal ne Frage zur Abflussvorrichtung. Wollte dafür nen Kugelhahn zwischenbauen.
> Und zwar soll der ja am tiefsten Punkt platziert werden. Der tiefste Punkt ist bei mir die Pumpe unten am Gehäuseboden. Soll ich den Abflusshahn direkt davor oder danach einbauen?
> Also quasi wo die Pumpe zieht oder drückt?
> 
> Und noch ne Noob-Frage: Beim Ablassen darf doch die Pumpe nicht an sein oder? Trotzdem sollte doch alles Wasser von da dann ablaufen normal oder?



Eins vorweg: Die Pumpe kann nicht ziehen 
Ob du den Ablasshahn jetzt vor oder hinter die Pumpe machst ist egal, hauptsache es ist der tiefste Punkt des Kreislaufes. 100%tig leerlaufen wird das Ding sowieso nicht ohne dass man ein bisschen nachhilft (leicht kippen usw.), daher spielt das keine Rolle.

Und ja, die Pumpe ist beim leerlaufenlassen natürlich aus!
Kreiselpumpen sind nicht "dicht", sprich Wasser läuft wenn es einen anderen Grund hat (beim Leerlaufen eben Gefälle) auch durch eine abgeschaltete Pumpe durch.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir habe ich den Ablasshahn zwischen AGB und Pumpe sitzen.
Zuvor hatte ich ihn mit einem T-Stück und einem Doppelnippel verbaut habt.

Letztens habe ich eine Anschlusstüll genommen und einfach ein Stück Schlauch auf die andere Seite des Gehäuse verlegt, da ich dort besser an den Ablasshahn dran komme, da dort nicht so viel Kabeln davor verbaut sind.
Denn dieser Bereich ist nicht sichtbar und daher verlaufen dort auch meine ganzen Kabeln auf dieser Seite. 

Von der Pumpe geht ein Schlauch hoch zum 420er Radiator der in der Front verbaut ist.
Dieser hat nur oben die Anschlüsse, da ich von der Höhe her nur solch ein Radiator vorne verbauen konnte.
Dieser Schlauch bleibt immer voll, da hier wohl keine Luft zum entlüften dran kommt.

An diesem Radiator habe ich keine weiteren Verschlussstopfen die ich hierzu lösen könnte.

Muss ich diesen entleeren kann ich aber den Filter der zwischen verbaut ist abziehen und bekomme dann auch diesen so leer.
Am oberen Radiator der im Oberteil waagrecht verbaut ist habe ich auf der Oberseite auch Verschlussstopfen dran.
Da komme ich von oben gut dran und kann diese zum entlüften gut lösen.

Dann kommt ein Teil des Wassers aus dem Radiator und aus dem CPU Kühler über den Rückschlauch zum AGB raus.
Aber auch hier sind manche Schläuche so verbaut dass in den tiefer liegenden Biegungen das Wasser drin stehen bleibt.

Mit kippen des Gehäuse bekomme ich noch einiges raus.
Komplett alles bekomme ich nicht ohne weiteres so raus, aber das meiste.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich seit schuld an meinem aktuellen Gedankengrübeln; geplant war eigentlich, dass beim nächsten MB-Kauf auf die Steuerungsmöglichkeiten achte, jetzt wirk so ein Aquaero doch schon sehr attraktiv.

Zum Abfluss, so etwas habe ich nicht  Optisch habe ich keine Lösung gefunden welche mir zusagt. Als ich meinen Loop entleert habe, habe ich einfach mit einer Spritze das Wasser aus dem AGB abgesaugt bis nix mehr nachgeflossen kam. Danach Pumpe los geschraubt einen Behälter drunter und die Schläuche ab. 

Ich konnte meinen ganzen Loop auseinander nehmen ohne auch nur einen Tropfen Im Gehäuse oder auf der Hardware zu haben.


----------



## LStar (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Um welche DDC handelt es sich denn genau?
> 
> Evtl. um eine "DDC-1T PWM - Special Edition"?



Es handelt sich um keine Special Edition. Jedenfalls steht das nirgends auf der Verpackung bzw. bei Amazon (Link).

Bei einem PWM Signal von 10% (~1200 RPM) bleiben die RPM stabil. Außerdem ist der Durchfluss noch bei 45 l/h. 
Alle PWM Signale zwischen 11% und 95% schwanken mit mehr als +-400 RPM.


----------



## SpatteL (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> HWMonitor HWInfo kann die Werte vom Aquaero auslesen, auch ohne das Aquasuite läuft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch ohne den Dienst, der immer im Hintergrund läuft?


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du den Aqua Computer Service?
Ja, auch wenn man diesen Dienst beendet, werden die Daten angezeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Test mit meiner Aquastream zeigt das es nichts mit dem Service zu tun hat, da die Werte anscheint alle direkt von der Pumpe ausgelesen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke das es mit der Aquaero genauso sein wird.

EDIT.... Beitrag von DARPA hatte ich noch nicht gelesen, da ich meines am erstellen war.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist halt der Vorteil, wenn das ganze am Mainboard hängt, man kann alle Werte (in der Regel) mit dem HW Monitor auslesen. Auch dann man einfach im Bios eine Lüfterkurve erstellen kann finde ich bei neueren MBs klasse.

OK bei einer Wasserkühlung brauch ich keine super Kurve. Hier würde ich einfach mit etwas hin und her probieren dem besten Kompromiss aus Kühlung und Lautstärke suchen und fixe Werte einstellen. Natürlich aber mir MAX wenn für eine Wasserkühlung kritisch Werte erreicht werden würden.

Ich finde es aber von Vorteil, wenn man dann die Werte auslesen kann , um zu sehen, dass noch alles wie gewollt läuft.


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

soo...
ich bin mal wieder da 

nachdem arcDaniel aufgedeckt hat, dass mein blaues Wasser durch Oxid in meinem Kreislauf kommt, habe ich da mal ne weitere Frage...

ist es schlimm das Wasser einfach weiter zu nutzen? bzw andeers formuliert:
gibts es irgendwelche folgeschäden von Nickel/Kupferoxid im Kreislauf? (außer, dass das Waser meckert)


----------



## arcDaniel (10. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> soo...
> ich bin mal wieder da
> 
> nachdem arcDaniel aufgedeckt hat, dass mein blaues Wasser durch Oxid in meinem Kreislauf kommt, habe ich da mal ne weitere Frage...
> ...



Also bei mir war es Oxid, welches durch eine doch sehr konzentrierte Mischung Zitronensäure gelöst hat.

Fraglich ist noch immer, ob dies sich mir destilliertem Wasser oder mit Wakü-Zusatz, lösen kann/darf. Und so schnell wie be dir?

Ich will anmerken, dass der Radiator aus dem meine bläuliche Flüssigkeit rauskam, vorher etwa 10 Monate meinem Loop eingebunden war und sich das EKWB-Wasser gar nicht bläulich verfärbt hat.


----------



## Rarek (10. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nunja... im CKC wird ja eine Säure verwendet - als Glycol ersatz (oder anderen beliebten Additiven)
und im ersten loop hat es auch ein wenig gedauert (so 10 - 20 min.), bis alles blau wurde, deswegen denke ich, dass mir die MK noch etwas zurückgelassen haben, was ich nicht wegbekommen habe mit simplen spülen

ich werde heut nachmittag mal nen 5L Kanister an den Loop hängen und durchpusten
eventuell finde ich sogar noch ein passendes Feinsieb ^^


----------



## DOcean (10. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> eventuell finde ich sogar noch ein passendes Feinsieb ^^



Kaffeefilter


----------



## arcDaniel (10. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek
Möchte nur keine falschen Hoffnungen machen [emoji57]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> also rein von der Theorie her...
> 
> wenn man 12V an eine Pumpe anlegt und diese mit 50% läuft... wie kriegt man dann via PWM mehr Drehzahl als die, wenn man 12V anlegt?
> denn 12V sind ja 100%
> ...



Gemäß Intel-Spezifikationen wäre das in der Tat unmöglich. Denen zu Folge versucht der Boxed-CPU-Kühler (nur darauf bezieht sich die Spezifikation naturgemäß) permanent, die PWM-Leitung auf 3,3 beziehungsweise 5 V zu halten (Pull high). PWM-Signale werden generiert, in dem das Mainboard die Leitung auf Masse kurzschließt (pull low), was aufgrund der begrenzt definierten Stromstärke des Lüfter-pull-highs zu einem deutlichen Spannungsabfall führt. Sobald dieser PWM-Impuls endet, baut der Lüfter dann wieder die Zielspannung auf. Hat der vierte Pin gar keinen Kontakt (3-Pin-Anschluss, Kabelbruch) kommt es nie zu einem Pull-Low und der Lüfter erreicht permanent 3,3 V beziehungsweise 5 Volt. Da für 100 Prozent PWM ein Signal komplett ohne Unterbrechungen definiert ist, kann der Lüfter den kontaktlosen Zustand nicht von einem 100-Prozent-PWM-Singal unterscheiden und läuft mit maximaler Leistung.

Zumindest die erste Generation der EK-PWM-Pumpen nutzte aber eine abweichende PWM-Implementierung ohne eigenen Pull-High. Verbindet man hier den vierten Kontakt nicht, gibt niemand mehr Spannung auf die PWM-Leitung und es liegt ein Dower-Low an. Dieses Signal ist zumindest von Intel gar nicht spezifiziert und die resultierende Drehzahl hängt vom Regelmechanismus des Endgerätes ab. Eine einfache Unterbrecherschaltung würde den Lüfter vermutlich komplett anhalten, komplexere Controller (wie von Vjoe2max beschrieben) könnten einen beliebigen Fallback-Wert enthalten. Von den meisten Lüftern wäre eine festgelegte Minimaldrehzahl zu erwarten.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek

Um dich etwas zu beruhigen: ich und denke auch die anderen, sind natürlich froh wenn der Loop schön sauber ist, das Wasser klar bleibt u.s.w. schau dir aber mal ein paar Youtube Videos an wo AiO-Kühler auseinander genommen werden. Hier sieht man was richtiger Dreck ist und dennoch geben hier manche 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie, was ich schon sehr mutig finde.

Dies sollte man nun nicht als Vorbild nehmen, aber es zeigt auch, dass eine Wasserkühlung nicht so steril sein muss um zu funktionieren.

Wenn ich nun meinen EKWB Supremacy MX nehme, welcher nach 10 Monaten so verdreckt war, dass er sogar nach einer Woche Zitronensäure noch nicht ganz sauber war, hat auch am Ende noch seine Kühlleistung gebracht.

Hier sah ich aber auch, dass es extreme Qualitätsunterschiede gibt, denn das RX480 EKWB Fullcover (normale Kupfer Version), welche Optisch auch sehr verdreckt war, wurde nach einem ordentlichen Spülen (nur ein Paar tropfen Spüli als Hilfe) wieder ansprechend sauber.

Der EKWB Supremacy MX ist wirklich von einer sehr miesen Qualität und im vergleich zu deren anderen Produkten, der Marke nicht würdig.


----------



## Rarek (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich jag jedenfalls erstmal ein paar Tage lang nur Dest Wasser durch, damit die MK Schlauchreste aus dem loop kommen
danach ist mir der rest auch schon fast egal  (mittlerweile)


denn:
wer keine (anfänger)fehler macht, der lernt auch nicht aus diesen ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, aus Fehlern lernt man, nur sollen die Fehler nicht derbe ins Geld gehen  Ich bin ja im Moment dabei meinen GPU-Fullcover auseinander zu nehmen, hier die das Testobjekt (also die Grafikkarte) doch schon etwas kostspielig...

Ich denke aber, wenn man solche Sachen mit der nötigen Geduld angeht und nicht murkst, sollte alles klappen 

Meine Probleme, meiner Wasserkühlung wurden ja auch nur durch meine Ungeduld und Leichtfertigkeit (oder besser gesagt Dummheit) verursacht.


----------



## Rarek (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja... meine lauf jedenfalls wieder... erstmal

zwar nur provisorisch mit Dest. Wasser pur, aber ich denke da wird sich 1-2 Wochen lang kein Teil gegen beschweren 
denn ich muss sparen und werde mir wohl noch irgendow im loop nen Sieb einsetzen... mal schauen wo und welches format (od das Große von AC oder eine derer, welche man wie Temp Sensoren einbaut)


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt ein Filtersieb zB von EK überhaupt was? 

Gesendet von meinem P01MA mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



9maddin9 schrieb:


> Bringt ein Filtersieb zB von EK überhaupt was?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem P01MA mit Tapatalk



Gibt es das überhaupt?


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Gibt es das überhaupt?


Meinte Aquacomputer (Filter), sry falscher Hersteller. [emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem Asus ZenPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (11. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja

Bei meiner flockensuppe welche ich dank der Masterkleer Schläuche im loop habe / hatte wurde eines auf jeden fall etwas bringen ^^


----------



## illousion (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ja
> 
> Bei meiner flockensuppe welche ich dank der Masterkleer Schläuche im loop habe / hatte wurde eines auf jeden fall etwas bringen ^^



ist schrecklich mit den masterkleers oder? :/
Hatte das auch, jetzt ZMT 

Hattest du auch Protect IP drinne, oder hat man das mit allen Zusätzen?


----------



## Rarek (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte ALC CKC drinne, nun spüle ich ne Woche durch mit "klarem" Wasser und wede das alle paar Tage wechseln - oder es vergessen 
soll auf Säurebasis arbeiten... macht's warscheinliich extra flockig


----------



## illousion (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Masterkleer scheinen wohl generell die Zusätze nicht so zu mögen :o


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ja
> 
> Bei meiner flockensuppe welche ich dank der Masterkleer Schläuche im loop habe / hatte wurde eines auf jeden fall etwas bringen ^^



Der CPU Block hat in der Regel so feine Strukturen, ich würde mal behaupten den muss man ohnehin reinigen, dann kannst das mit dem Sieb auch gleich lassen.. Bzw Dier das Geld sparen.

Ich hatte den MK ne Zeit lang im Einsatz, bei mir wurde er mit DP Ultra rot hauptsächlich trüb und unansehnlich. Dass er jetzt richtig geflockt hätte, kann ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir habe ich das DP Ultra in gelb drin und muss sagen das ich bisher noch nichts negatives ersehen konnte.
Aber habe diese Kühlflüssigkeit jetzt etwa erst seit 2 Wochen drin.

Letzte Woche musste ich ein wenig davon ablassen da ich ein kleinen Umbau noch machte und in den Schläuchen und AGB hat sich davon nichts verfärbt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir habe ich auf der Rückseite ein Filter von Alphacool dazwischen.
Letztens habe ich nur etwas Weichmacher was sich etwas angesetzt hatte raus spülen.

Der Filter von Aquacomputer ist aber mit den Absperrhähne besser.
Bei meinem müsste ich das Kühlwasser ablassen oder den Schlauch vor und nach dem Filter mit Schraubzwinge quetschen.
Wobei ich es letztens ohne Schraubzwinge machte, in dem ich einfach das System nicht belüftet habe und beim abziehen der Schläuche schnell ein Stopfen drauf steckte und so nur sehr wenig Kühlflüssigkeit auslaufen konnte.


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir habe ich das DP Ultra in gelb drin und muss sagen das ich bisher noch nichts negatives ersehen konnte.
> Aber habe diese Kühlflüssigkeit jetzt etwa erst seit 2 Wochen drin.
> 
> Letzte Woche musste ich ein wenig davon ablassen da ich ein kleinen Umbau noch machte und in den Schläuchen und AGB hat sich davon nichts verfärbt.
> ...



Naja 2 Wochen sind schon recht kurz - wobei ich sie so schon recht trüb finde. Da sind andre einfach besser/klarer


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem Schlauch handelt es sich um  "Mayhems Ultra Clear".
Die habe ich Mitte Februar verbaut, sind daher etwas älter als die Kühlflüssigkeit.

Die sind jetzt in der Tat etwas trübe, aber auf den Bilder werden sie durch das Licht was drauf scheint etwas trüber dargestellt.
Ganz so trübe sind sie Live doch noch nicht.

Aber mit Farbe ist es egal, da es dann komplett weg ist.
Zumindest vorerst, da sie noch nicht lange verbaut sind.

Dachte aber das diese gelbe Kühlflüssigkeit abfärben würde, was jedoch nicht der Fall ist.
Mir ist auch etwas auf dem Laminat gekommen, was ich auch problemlos abwischen konnte ohne Flecke zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja es wird auf jeden Fall etwas abfärben. Hier mein ein Bild von mir. Alles mit DP ultra Rot

1. Masterkleer, ein paar Monate
2. Tygon ~ 1Jahr
3. Tygon Neu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vermute auch dass es bei mir mit der Zeit auch mehr abfärben wird.
Mal sehen wie es in ein paar Monate aussieht.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

ich suche einen AGB in Röhrenform mit gutem P/L zur Montage im Case. Pumpe ist eine davon losgelöst Aquastream XT, wo ich aufgrund von Platzgründen keinen direkt angeschlossenen AGB verwenden kann. Maximale Höhe sollte so um die 250mm sein.

Mein Favorit war eigentlich der aqualis von AC, da dieser ausreichend Anschlussmöglichkeiten bietet und aus echtem Glas ist: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis ECO 150 ml, G1/4 34056 Jedoch scheint der AGB nun schon längere Zeit nur bedingt gut lieferbar zu sein.

Habe mir nun schon diverse alternative AGBs angesehen und wollte euch mal nach euren Meinungen/Erfahrungen fragen


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich suche einen AGB in Röhrenform mit gutem P/L zur Montage im Case. Pumpe ist eine davon losgelöst Aquastream XT, wo ich aufgrund von Platzgründen keinen direkt angeschlossenen AGB verwenden kann. Maximale Höhe sollte so um die 250mm sein.
> 
> ...



Der AGB ist schon gut. Bei Aquatuning ist er lieferbar..


----------



## Shutterfly (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Der AGB ist schon gut. Bei Aquatuning ist er lieferbar..



Argh, okay. Hatte ich gestern auch geschaut. Hab mich aber wohl bei der Nanobeschichtung verguckt... shit. Aber okay, dann bleibt er auf der Liste


----------



## Rarek (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Der CPU Block hat in der Regel so feine Strukturen, ich würde mal behaupten den muss man ohnehin reinigen, dann kannst das mit dem Sieb auch gleich lassen.. Bzw Dier das Geld sparen.
> 
> Ich hatte den MK ne Zeit lang im Einsatz, bei mir wurde er mit DP Ultra rot hauptsächlich trüb und unansehnlich. Dass er jetzt richtig geflockt hätte, kann ich nicht behaupten.



da ich, nachdem ich die Schläuche raus hatte, eh einmal nen Grundputz gemacht habe, kann es mir egal sein 

ps.
bei mir haben die übrigens schon nach 35h Betrieb geflockt


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mag den Protium von Singularity Computers recht gern.
Der ist zwar weder aus Glas noch hat er eine Nanobeschichtung, aber dass Boden und Top frei drehbar sind, find ich extrem praktisch (besonders in einem Hardtube Build).
Und durch die Alu Ringe sieht er auch recht cool aus.

Zoekresultaten
(Vorsicht. die mm Angabe im Namen bezieht sich auf den rein zylindrischen Teil.. mit Top und Boden ist er knapp 50mm größer)


----------



## Shutterfly (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich mag den Protium von Singularity Computers recht gern.



Mal was anderes aber persönlich muss ich sagen, dass mir dieser Aufpreis es nicht wert ist. Der von AC klingt für mich sehr wertig bei einem echt guten Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern.

Was ich nicht erwähnt hatte, dass das der AGB eh nicht einsehbar ist. Daher brauch ich keine übertrieben schöne Optik


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe diesen verbaut: Phobya Balancer 250 silver nickel | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Für nur 36 Euro finde ich ihn sehr schön.

Der hat Seitlich und unten jeweils immer zwei Anschlüsse.
Im Deckel noch eines zum befüllen, aber ohne dieses Senkrohr.

Als Einlass ist der obere daher in stehender Position nicht unbedingt geeignet.

Ist aber kein echt Glas.

Als ich ihn zum ersten mal in der Hand hielt war ich mir nicht sicher ob es Acryl ist, da er so echt aussah als er noch pico bello sauber war.
Befüllt sieht er noch gut aus, aber Rückstände im oberen Bereich des AGB wo keine Kühlflüssigkeit ist lassen ihn etwas trübe aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde der sieht dennoch gut aus und zu diesem Preis lässt sich auch nichts sagen.


----------



## chischko (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Naja es wird auf jeden Fall etwas abfärben. Hier mein ein Bild von mir. Alles mit DP ultra Rot
> 
> 1. Masterkleer, ein paar Monate
> 2. Tygon ~ 1Jahr
> ...


Tygon


----------



## Krolgosh (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch mein Senf zu den MK Schläuchen nach einem Jahr in benutzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[edit] Hab nun eben auch die Tygon im Einsatz nachdem Thaurial mir die Bilder gezeigt hat.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nette färbung  Meine ek Schläuche fangen nach einem Jahr auch an etwas farbe anzunehmen. Hab auch nen paar weise teilchen gaaanz klein im agb. Das war mal mehr, habs rausgesammelt und seit dem isses nur die gleichbleibende Menge. Denke da muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen oder da es nicht mehr wird. Eventuel ist beim entleeren mal irg3ndwas reingekomm.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schneid sie die klaren Enden ab und verkauf sie als rote Schläuche weiter 

Jetzt wissen wir, wie MK seine Schläuche einfärbt - einfach ein paar WaKüs paar Monaten mit großen Loops und Farbe laufen lassen und dann verschicken


----------



## chischko (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Hab auch nen paar weise teilchen gaaanz klein im agb. Das war mal mehr, habs rausgesammelt und seit dem isses nur die gleichbleibende Menge. Denke da muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen oder da es nicht mehr wird. Eventuel ist beim entleeren mal irg3ndwas reingekomm.


Dito. Hab aber mal PH Wert gemessen und gerochen: Alles unbedenklich. Bin schon am überlegen etwas Chlor hinzuzufügen und ggf. den PH Wert etwas abzusenken wie ich es von meinem Pool her kenne aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie sich das mit den aterialien verträgt v.A. blankes Kupfer etc. Da muss ich mich mal einlesen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das würde ich einmal VJoe2max fragen. Gerade bei den Dichtungen und Plexi (wenn vorhanden) wäre ich da vielleicht vorsichtig , Chlor ist ja nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## chischko (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich spekuliere ja auch darauf, dass er mitliest und mich da aufschlaut


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jud bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige^^
Mit den bald kommenden neuen Radis kommt eh neue flüssigkeit rein, dann dürfte das problem fast weg sein bis auf paar kleine rückstände die man nichso einfach aus dem Kphker bekommt.


----------



## 9maddin9 (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Hardtubes und das Thema ist Geschichte.
> 
> Bild: 20170409_114911ano1w.jpg - abload.de


Das werde ich als nächstes Projekt auch angreifen. Die Masterkleer Schläuche haben sich immer nach kurzer Zeit verfärbt (ohne UV Einstrahlung o.ä.)

Thema Filter: Das heißt es gibt nur bedingt Sinn einen ein zu bauen bzw. aus optischen Gründen.

Gesendet von meinem Asus ZenPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe diesen verbaut: Phobya Balancer 250 silver nickel | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Für nur 36 Euro finde ich ihn sehr schön.




Hmm nicht übel aber für den Preis kann ich dann direkt zu AC greifen und einen mit Glas holen  Dein Einlauf oben weißt mich aber auf ein potenzielles Problem hin: Ich hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Zwar sieht man mein AGB nicht, daher wären mir optische Effekte egal, jedoch ist das ja von der Akustik Bullshit 




Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Hardtubes und das Thema ist Geschichte.
> 
> Bild: 20170409_114911ano1w.jpg - abload.de



Oder Glas, dann hat man für alle Ewigkeit Ruhe


----------



## Rarek (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mit Hardtubing hat man wirklich die kleinsten probleme... aber es ist fast wie die erst Wasserkühlung für mich... man hat erstmal Angst und respekt davor




9maddin9 schrieb:


> Thema Filter: Das heißt es gibt nur bedingt Sinn einen ein zu bauen bzw. aus optischen Gründen.



jup, genau das


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ZMT-Schläuche sind ja auch sorglos  

Heute habe ich mal meine Fullcover gereinigt und nicht mehr ganz Original zusammengebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dicht scheint er zu sein, jedenfalls mit dem Druck aus der Wasserleitung (Wie stark ist eigentlich der Druck in aus einem normalen Wasserhahn, höher oder Geringer als bei einer "normalen" Wasserkühlung).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dicht scheint er zu sein, jedenfalls mit dem Druck aus der Wasserleitung (Wie stark ist eigentlich der Druck in aus einem normalen Wasserhahn, höher oder Geringer als bei einer "normalen" Wasserkühlung).



Du hast in einer Wasserkühlung keinen (kaum) "Druck". Die meisten Komponenten sind deswegen auch nicht spezifisch als druckgetestet ausgewiesen. Mit dem Druck in der Wasserleitung (wie viel auch immer das ist, ich denke Google kann da Abhilfe verschaffen) solltest du auf jeden Fall vorsichtig sein, je nach Komponente kann dir da was mit kaputt gehen :/


----------



## Nex015 (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Mit dem Druck in der Wasserleitung (wie viel auch immer das ist, ich denke Google kann da Abhilfe verschaffen) solltest du auf jeden Fall vorsichtig sein, je nach Komponente kann dir da was mit kaputt gehen :/



0,x bar, da kommt ordentlich was raus (Durchfluss/Volumenstrom) aber Druck ist auch nicht wirklich drauf. Mit der flachen Hand um den Auslass gepackt kriegt man so einen Hahn ja auch locker dicht. In einer WaKü ist nochmal weniger Druck also im Umkehrschluss: Was am Wasserhahn dicht ist hält in einer WaKü erst Recht.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap und denk an die Wasserrechnung  Übern paar tage wirste das nicht merken, aber wenn du das das ganze Jahr so laufen lässt wirste das am Wasserverbrauch merken


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Du hast in einer Wasserkühlung keinen (kaum) "Druck". Die meisten Komponenten sind deswegen auch nicht spezifisch als druckgetestet ausgewiesen. Mit dem Druck in der Wasserleitung (wie viel auch immer das ist, ich denke Google kann da Abhilfe verschaffen) solltest du auf jeden Fall vorsichtig sein, je nach Komponente kann dir da was mit kaputt gehen :/



Also ich habe mich mal etwas schlau gemacht und mache mir hier eigentlich keine Sorgen, dass etwas Kaputt geht. Geschlossen hat eine Wasserleitung ordentlich Druck. Wenn ich es aber durch den Block jage, läuft es ja auf der anderen Seite wieder raus und so kann eigentlich kein hoher Druck entstehen.

Als kleine Zusatzinfo EKWB test mit Druckluft und zwar 2 Bar, das ist schon ordentlich.



Nex015 schrieb:


> 0,x bar, da kommt ordentlich was raus (Durchfluss/Volumenstrom) aber Druck ist auch nicht wirklich drauf. Mit der flachen Hand um den Auslass gepackt kriegt man so einen Hahn ja auch locker dicht. In einer WaKü ist nochmal weniger Druck also im Umkehrschluss: Was am Wasserhahn dicht ist hält in einer WaKü erst Recht.



Danke, auch wenn ich eigentlich keine Bedenken habe, ist es aber beruhigend wenn man eine Bestätigung bekommt 



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Jap und denk an die Wasserrechnung  Übern paar tage wirste das nicht merken, aber wenn du das das ganze Jahr so laufen lässt wirste das am Wasserverbrauch merken



Ich habe es ja keine Stunde laufen lassen und meine Wakü hat schon einen geschlossenen Kreislauf.

Allerding mit dem Wasserhahn könnte ich mir die Radiatoren, die Lüfter und die Pumpe sparen


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja rechne mal vor wie lange sich das rechnet :S


----------



## illousion (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nex015 schrieb:


> 0,x bar, da kommt ordentlich was raus (Durchfluss/Volumenstrom) aber Druck ist auch nicht wirklich drauf. Mit der flachen Hand um den Auslass gepackt kriegt man so einen Hahn ja auch locker dicht. In einer WaKü ist nochmal weniger Druck also im Umkehrschluss: Was am Wasserhahn dicht ist hält in einer WaKü erst Recht.



Ich dachte das wäre deutlich mehr, gerade wenn das Wasser nen Reihenhaus hoch muss, wird das wohl nicht ankommen wenn man 0.x Bar hat. Die Wassersäule bis zur höchsten Etage steht da ja irgendwo in der Leitung.. 



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich mal etwas schlau gemacht und mache mir hier eigentlich keine Sorgen, dass etwas Kaputt geht. Geschlossen hat eine Wasserleitung ordentlich Druck. Wenn ich es aber durch den Block jage, läuft es ja auf der anderen Seite wieder raus und so kann eigentlich kein hoher Druck entstehen.



Achso, die andere Seite war offen, das hat sich angehört als hättest du auf eine Seite nen Verschlussstopfen geschraubt. So hat das ganze natürlich ähnlich wie eine Wakü nicht viel mit Druck zu tun..


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das hätte ich nicht gemacht, da hat man ja gar keine Kontrolle wie wo was. Wenn so grosse mengen Wasser aber druchfliessen und ich keine Undichtigkeit entdecken kann, sollte es auch im Loop dicht bleiben.

Den Zusammenbau habe ich jedenfalls sehr behutsam zusammengeschraubt, peinlich darauf geachtet, dass die O-Ringe eine gute Position habe, die Schrauben gleichmässig angezogen sind u.s.w. 

Die GPU ist ebenfalls schon gesäubert (MSI hatte Unmengen an WLP draufgeschmiert...) jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine neuen Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling

Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen, allerdings soll dieser Druck ja aber nur da sein wenn der Hahn zu ist. Wenn das Wasser jetzt durch einen Wakü Block oder Radiator läuft und auf der anderen Seite wieder raus, wird sich ja aber kein Druck von 3-4 Bar aufbauen, sondern nur wenn man den Ausgang verstopfen würde. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## VJoe2max (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Dito. Hab aber mal PH Wert gemessen und gerochen: Alles unbedenklich. Bin schon am überlegen etwas Chlor hinzuzufügen und ggf. den PH Wert etwas abzusenken wie ich es von meinem Pool her kenne aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie sich das mit den aterialien verträgt v.A. blankes Kupfer etc. Da muss ich mich mal einlesen...



Du wirst lachen - das mit dem Chlor in Form von ein paar Tropfen eines Chlorreinigers mit gelöstem Natriumhypochlorid (sog. "Aktivchlor") hab ich vor vielen  Jahren schon mal in einem Testkreislauf ausprobiert, um eine G48  Mischung in eine farblose Kühlflüssigkeit zu verwandeln . Letzteres  hat auch funktioniert, aber auf Dauer würde ich definitiv kein Chlor im  Kreislauf haben wollen und das auch keinesfalls jemandem empfehlen, denn die  Beständigkeit der meisten Kunststoffe gegen Chlor ist gering und auch viele Metalle sollte man nicht ohne Not mit Chlor in Kontakt bringen. Sogar Chlorverbindungen die PVC (insb. Weich-PVC) sind nicht gerade beständig gegenüber chlorhaltigem Wasser. Auch bei den Elastomeren verträgt sich beispielsweise der im Wakü-Bereich häufigste O-Ring-Werkstoff NBR gar nicht gut mit Chlor im Wasser. Edelstahl kann durch Chlor im Wasser durch interkristalline Korrosion gefährdet werden. Auch Kupfer reagiert mit Chlor - allerdings nicht besonders intensiv. Dafür entsteht dabei mit Kupferchlorid ein besonders effektives Biozid . Messing sollte man ebenfalls nicht dauerhaft Chlor aussetzen, da die Zink-Phase des Messings stärker als die Kupferphase angegriffen wird und sich das Gefüge durch Entzinkung oberflächlich auflösen kann. Kurzum: Chlor in einer Wakü ist in jeder Hinsicht nicht besonders empfehlenswert auch wenn einem der Kreislauf durch den Einsatz nicht direkt um die Ohren fliegen wird und sich die Chlor-Schäden erst nach und nach einstellen.

Den pH-Wert zu senken halte ich btw. auch nicht für sonderlich sinnig. Man kann Edelstahlteile vor dem Einsatz mal mit Zitronensäure stärker passivieren aber im Betrieb ist ein neutraler bis leicht basischer pH-Wert in der Regel das sinnvollere Ziel, wenn man auf Dauer möglichst wenig Probleme haben will.

*Edit: *@arcDaniel: Das siehst du schon richtig, aber auch knapp 1 barÜ kann für so manchen schlecht verlöteten Radiator schon zu viel sein und wenn du aufgrund des vergleichsweise hohen zu Verfügung stehenden Wasserdrucks am Hahn einen großen Volumenstrom durch jagst, kann der Fließdruck u. U. schon in solche Bereich kommen. Bei Kühlern mit feinen Kanälen ist das noch kritischer - aber da versagt im Zweifelsfall halt die Dichtung (verlötete Kühler mal ausgenommen).


----------



## chischko (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen - das mit dem Chlor in Form von ein paar Tropfen eines Chlorreinigers mit gelöstem Natriumhypochlorid (sog. "Aktivchlor") hab ich vor vielen  Jahren schon mal in einem Testkreislauf ausprobiert, um eine G48  Mischung in eine farblose Kühlflüssigkeit zu verwandeln . Letzteres  hat auch funktioniert, aber auf Dauer würde ich definitiv kein Chlor im  Kreislauf haben wollen und das auch keinesfalls jemandem empfehlen, denn die  Beständigkeit der meisten Kunststoffe gegen Chlor ist gering und auch viele Metalle sollte man nicht ohne Not mit Chlor in Kontakt bringen. Sogar Chlorverbindungen die PVC (insb. Weich-PVC) sind nicht gerade beständig gegenüber chlorhaltigem Wasser. Auch bei den Elastomeren verträgt sich beispielsweise der im Wakü-Bereich häufigste O-Ring-Werkstoff NBR gar nicht gut mit Chlor im Wasser. Edelstahl kann durch Chlor im Wasser durch interkristalline Korrosion gefährdet werden. Auch Kupfer reagiert mit Chlor - allerdings nicht besonders intensiv. Dafür entsteht dabei mit Kupferchlorid ein besonders effektives Biozid . Messing sollte man ebenfalls nicht dauerhaft Chlor aussetzen, da die Zink-Phase des Messings stärker als die Kupferphase angegriffen wird und sich das Gefüge durch Entzinkung oberflächlich auflösen kann. Kurzum: Chlor in einer Wakü ist in jeder Hinsicht nicht besonders empfehlenswert auch wenn einem der Kreislauf durch den Einsatz nicht direkt um die Ohren fliegen wird und sich die Chlor-Schäden erst nach und nach einstellen.



Eine gewohnt ausführliche und kompetente Antwort! Vielen Dank!!! 

Was hälst Du vom leichten Absenken des PH Werts, also in den leicht sauren Bereich zu treiben. Oder doch besser ins Basische?


----------



## illousion (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Der Druck läßt etwas nach, aber es ist immer noch genug Druck vorhanden, denn der Radi ist ja ein Widerstand,
> zudem regelt der Druckminderer im Haus nach, denn beim Hauswasseranschluß selber, herrscht ein höherer Druck.
> Wenn der Druck sofort nachlassen würde wenn du den Hahn aufmachst, dann würde es ja nur raus tröpfeln.



Wieso glaube mir eigentlich keiner wenn ich so etwas schreibe?


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Der Druck läßt etwas nach, aber es ist immer noch genug Druck vorhanden, denn der Radi ist ja ein Widerstand,
> zudem regelt der Druckminderer im Haus nach, denn beim Hauswasseranschluß selber, herrscht ein höherer Druck.
> Wenn der Druck sofort nachlassen würde wenn du den Hahn aufmachst, dann würde es ja nur raus tröpfeln...



Wie ist denn deine Einschätzung, kann man das Wasser aus dem Hahn so durch Wakü-Teile fliessen lassen (nicht sofort voll auf, sondernlangsam aufdrehen bis das Wasser konstant fliesst und dann mehr aufdrehen) und würdest du ganz davon abraten? 

Bis jetzt ist ja noch alles ganz, wenn wir aber schon einen Fachmann haben, lasse ich mich gerne Beraten 



illousion schrieb:


> Wieso glaube mir eigentlich keiner wenn ich so etwas schreibe?



Es ist nich so, dass ich dir nicht glaube, höre/lese gerne verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @VJoe:
> Chlor und Messing sind eine schlechte Kombination, denn es hat seinen Grund warum man das in
> einigen Schwimmbädern/Pools wegläßt. Hab schon bei einem Schwimmbad das weg gefressene Messing
> entfernen dürfen und gegen PVC tauschen.


Bezüglich Messing: Hab nichts anderes gesagt 
Bei Hart-PVC-Rohren im Poolbereich geh ich noch mit, aber Weich-PVC wie bei Wakü-Schläuchen ist gegenüber Chlor wie gesagt nicht der Hit. 

@chischko: Bzgl. pH-Wert habe ich oben schon was ergänzt .

@arcDaniel: Natürlich kann man auch mit Leitungswasser aus dem Hahn arbeiten, wenn man z. B. einen Radiator spült. Aber man sollte den Hahn eben nicht einfach voll aufdrehen. Das Spülen von Radiatoren mittels Duschschlauchadapter ist aber absolut gängige Praxis. Je nach Qualität des Radiators und Wasserdruck im Netz bzw. an der Zapfstelle (also am Hahn) ist aber eben etwas Vorsicht geboten. Da ich inzwischen auch sehr viel mit der täglichen Praxis bei Erweiterung und Instandhaltung des Wassernetzes zu tun habe, ist bei mir jedenfalls der Respekt vor den Drücken die da herrschen eher gestiegen als gesunken. Je mehr Strömungswiderstand das Bauteil bietet, dass du daran anschließt, desto höher ist der Fließdruck und viele Wakü-Bauteile sind schon mit 1barÜ überfordert. Die stärksten Wakü-Pumepn bauen im Fall eines komplett blockierten Kreislauf weniger als 0,5barÜ maximalen Kopfdruck auf. Der Fließdruck in einem durchgängigen normalen Wakü-Kreislauf ist weitaus geringer.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Info! 

Werde dann in Zukunft, etwas vorsichtige sein aber weiter so spülen


----------



## Nex015 (12. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Laß dir mal von nen Fachmann sagen, das auf Trinkwasserleitung in der Regel 3-4 bar Druck drauf sind.



Uuh, er hat Fachmann gesagt, ja dann streich' ich besser die Segel was? 

Ne im Ernst, sicher ist der Druck dadrauf, wenn der Auslauf zu ist. Wenn man den Hahn aufmacht fällt der nicht auf 0 aber das System entspannt sich merklich, und zwar durch Austreten von Flüssigkeit - > Volumenstrom.


----------



## Chukku (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim biegen.



Das lässt man ja vom Profi machen und kauf die Dinger deswegen gleich vorgebogen 
Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert von meinen Glasrohren.

Allerdings muss ich mich trotzdem noch mit dem Thema Schlauch beschäftigen, weil  die Pumpe in der Nebenkammer zwecks Entkoppelung am Schlauch hängt.
Aber dafür gibts Norprene oder ZMT


----------



## the_leon (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat hier zufällig jemand mal die Alphacool Eisrohre gebogen? 
Und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Liquid-Chilling
> 
> Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen, allerdings soll dieser Druck ja aber nur da sein wenn der Hahn zu ist. Wenn das Wasser jetzt durch einen Wakü Block oder Radiator läuft und auf der anderen Seite wieder raus, wird sich ja aber kein Druck von 3-4 Bar aufbauen, sondern nur wenn man den Ausgang verstopfen würde. Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Den vollen Druck erreichst du nur bei verstopften Auslass. Aber man sollte auch den Strömungswiderstand handelsüblicher Kühler bei den mit einer Wasserleitung möglichen Volumenströmen nicht unterschätzen. Wenn die restriktiven Kühler eher am Ende des Spülkreislaufes sind, könnte es am Anfang für empfindlichere Wasserkühlungskomponenten bedenklich werden. Die meisten Komponenten sind zwar mit 2 bar und einige hochwertige auch mit 5 bar spezifiziert, es gibt aber auch 0,8-bar-Radiatoren und als Extremfall das Stecksystem des Cora mit unter 0,4 bar.




the_leon schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand mal die Alphacool Eisrohre gebogen?
> Und kann was dazu sagen?



Zufällig hat einer unser freier Mitarbeiter das in den letzten Wochen gemacht. Aber ehe du etwas dazu lesen kannst, musst du bis Anfang Mai warten


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte beim Aufrufen der Aquasuite seit dem Windows Creators Update Probleme wo die Aquasuite im Zusammenhang mit dem MSI Afterburner ständig abstürzte sobald ich das OSD mit verwendete.
Gut das ich hierzu ein Thema im Aquacomputer-Forum dazu gefunden habe, denn erklärt nun einiges.
Denn zwar fand es komisch da ich zuvor keine Probleme damit hatte, hatte zwar den neuen Update vom Windows Creators in verdacht, aber sicher war ich mir dennoch nicht.

MSI Afterburner nutze ich in der Regel nicht im Hintergrund, nur wenn ich Einstellungen oder meine Wasserkühlung innerhalb eines Spiels mit beobachten möchte war es zuvor immer gut wenn ich hierzu in die Aquasuite wechseln konnte um Einstellungen tätigen zu können.

Nachdem ich nun in diesem besagten Thema ein Hinweis gefunden habe wo es nun mit der neuen  Beta RTSS  (Version 7.0.0 Beta 19)  gehen soll habe ich dieses nun auch darüber gezogen und nun habe ich auch keine Abstürze mehr. Funktioniert daher wieder. 

Link zum Thema: Infos zum Problem Creators Update und aquasuite Absturz
Link zum Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download Beta v7.0.0.


----------



## the_leon (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool hat ja spezielle Nexxus Radiatoren für die Industire die dann auch mit 8bar Druck getestet sind 

@Thorsten, das dauert zu lange, dann teste ich das lieber selbst mal


----------



## arcDaniel (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also danke für die vielen Ratschläge.

Also ich habe ein "kleines" Einfamilienhaus, Neubau, und hier habe ich eine Art Wasserfilter, direkt nach dem Zähler. Dieser Filter hat auch einen Druckmesser. Hier hat meine Wasserleitung 3,5Bar. Wenn ich nun in der Garage (gut 5 Meter weg), das Wasser voll aufdrehe (Warm+Kalt) senkt sich der Druck am Filter auf 3Bar.

Frage mich ob man hier nicht einen Analogen Druckmesser für vor meine Spülung bekommt, damit ich sehe wie Stark ich das Wasser aufdrehen kann.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wenn du mit anstehenden 3 bar Druck einen Netzradi spülst, wird nix passieren, die Teile sind verlötet.
> Messing und Kupfer halten auch einiges an Druck aus.
> Man sollte nur bei speziellen Radis und Komponenten aufpassen, die nur geringe Drücke aushalten, wie z.B.
> der AMS und Radical  Radiator.



Also ich habe nur ganz normale EK-CoolStream Radiatoren, die sollten also halten?

Meine GPU-Fullcover hatte ich an sich nur dran gehangen zur Prüfung der Dichtigkeit und er scheint es auch überstanden zu haben.
Beim CPU-Block wegen der extrem kleinen Finnen würde ich mich aber nicht trauen, macht auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## Tassadar (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage zu Lüftern:

Gibt es noch irgendwelche 1200mm-Lüfter für Radiatoren, die ungefähr so leise sind wie die eLoops ?

Hab diese hier:
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm
Ab ~50% Drehzahl hört man deutliche Klacker-Geräusche, das hört sich ziemlich eklig an.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Nocuta Lüfter sind zwar nicht die schönsten, aber in Sache Lautstärke und Förderdruck kaum zu überbieten.
Habe hierzu 2x F12, 9x P12 und 3x A14 verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit... auch wenn sie mich arm gemacht haben...


----------



## Tassadar (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

14 Stück? omg 
Danke, schau ich mir mal an.

Die Corsair SP120 werden wohl kaum leiser sein, oder?


----------



## etar (13. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte schon Lüfter von bequiet, die Noiseblocker Eloops und jetzt seit ein paar Jahren Noctua, und mit den Noctua bin ich am zufriedensten. Super Zubehör, unglaublich gute Qualität und Laufruhe, keine Pwm Geräusche, guter Support. Hab auf meinen Radis NF F12 und die lassen sich per PWM von unter 200 bis 1500 regeln, ohne zu murren. Das schon klasse


----------



## arcDaniel (14. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe eine schnelle und kurze Frage:

Spricht etwas dagegen bei der Grafikkarte die Ram-Reihen mit ThermalPads zu belegen oder sollte man wirklich nur die einzelnen Ramblöcke belegen?

Unter dem Fullcover sieht man es eh nicht und ich frage mich ob einzeln nicht eher von wegen Materialsparen gemacht wird.
Bei meiner GTX1080 habe ich 3 Ram Reihen (2x3, 1x2) und es ich deutlich leichter einfach 3 "grosse" Thermalpads zu schneiden und zurech zu legen als 8 "mini" einzelne.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchgängige Pads ist der Normalfall für die Originalkühler und auch bei den meisten Wasserkühlern genau so vorgesehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Durchgängige Pads ist der Normalfall für die Originalkühler und auch bei den meisten Wasserkühlern genau so vorgesehen.



Danke, dann brauche ich mir weniger "Mühe" beim zurecht Schneiden zu machen. Bei EKWB sind die Pads vorgeschnitten und hier einzeln für jeden Ram-Stein. Ich habe jetzt mal Minus8 Pads von Thermal Grizzly hier liegen. (Natürlich in der gleichen Dicke wie von EKWB vorgesehen)


----------



## arcDaniel (14. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek

Wie sieht es bei dir aus, mit der normalen destillierten Wasser?

Ich habe soeben meinen 120mm Radi nochmal mit Zitronensäure gereinigt. Dieser war vorher bereits mit meiner "Hochdruck"-Methode gespült worden, sogar mit etwas Spüli. Nach der Zitronensäurebehandlung, kam aber nochmals eine menge kleiner Partikel mit raus und das Wasser war blau!

Ich hatte die Radiatorenreinigung wirklich sehr stark vernachlässig und das ganze furchtbar unterschätzt.


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bisher ist es klar und hat auch nicht wirklich viele Partikel drinne (der 5L Kanister dagegen sah grässlich aus, wessen Inhalt ich zuvor da durchgejagt habe)
aber momentan bin ich auch erstmal im Urlaub übers WE, deswegen kann ich da jetze auch nicht schauen, da mein Großer bei mir auf Arbeit steht ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (15. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann scheint das ja aber mal zu klappen 

Ich habe im Moment etwas Pech oder ärgere mich über mich selber. 

Für meine Putzschläuche hatte ich billige XSPC Anschlüsse bestellt, welche an den Schläuchen bleiben sollten, damit ich diese einfach auf die, zu reinigenden Teile aufschrauben kann. Leider scheinen diese ein zu langes Gewinde für die EK Radiatoren zu haben und wurden nicht dicht. Anfangs dachte ich sie wären einfach nicht fest genug und habe sie etwas fester angezogen. 

Resultat: sie waren trotzdem nicht dicht und beim Abdrehen kamen die Aufsätze der Radiatoren mit, rrrrrrh.... Ok diese haben ein Innensechskant, aber leider in einem Zollmass, was ich nicht hier zu hause habe  Ich habe sie denn noch wieder losbekommen (8mm mit Klebeband verdickt...) und habe sie auch wieder mit neuen O-Ringen dicht bekommen. Aber auch nur, weil jetzt der Anschluss welcher drauf kam, einen metrischen Inbus benötigt und sich so bei zusammen festgezogen haben.


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (15. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ei Gude! 

Habe mal eine Frage, passt hier vielleicht rein und ich weiß auch nicht 100 pro, wonach ich explizit suchen soll bzw. habe ich wohl nach den falschen Stichworten gesucht... 

Ich wollte mir nun auch endlich mal die erste WaKü zusammenbauen und habe auch versucht an alles zu denken. Habe ein Phanteks Enthoo luxe Gehäuse und als Radiatoren im Deckel einen 360er Alphacool X-Flow und in der Front einen 240er Alphacool X-Flow. Als AGB habe ich ein Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 15 LT  Röhren AGB und dieses werde ich wohl liegend verbauen müssen, da meine GraKa zu lang ist und ich den AGB nicht am Festplattenkäfig festmachen kann und ich kein Bay Reservoir will.  Beim waagerechten Verbauen stellt sich ja nunmehr die Frage des Befüllens. Ich hab den geplanten Kreislauf mal angefügt. Ist es wohl grundsätzlich möglich den Kreislauf via Radiator zu befüllen? Also bei dem 360 die beiden oberen Anschlüsse aufmachen und über den linken (auf dem Bild) das Wasser einfüllen, sodass die Schwerkraft das Wasser nach unten zieht? Die Pumpe, eine Aquastream XT, sitzt dann direkt dahinter. Wollte gerne einen sichtbaren AGB und daher kommt auch kein Aufsatz AGB für die Pumpe in Frage.

Das größte Problem wird wahrscheinlich die Restluft im Kreislauf seien, sehe ich das richtig? Hat da irgendwer Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## the_leon (15. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da würde ich lieber einen Fillport direkt zum AGB legen.
Aber funktionieren würde es


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am AGB könntest du so ein Adapter verwenden, das kannst du nach dem befüllen mit einer Verschlussschraube verschließen oder wie @the_leon schrieb ein Fillport legen.


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (15. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe, also noch einmal nen extra Schlauch direkt zum AGB?! Ok, ist eine Option. Mir ist gerade noch eine andere Variante eingefallen uns zwar könnte ich mir vom Schwiegervater nen Stück Alu besorgen und den AGB dann im 45° Winkel auf die PSU Abdeckung schrauben... Ich sehe schon, dass Projekt wird mir noch ein wenig beschäftigen.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du schon alles gekauft? 

Eine AGB/Pumpe Kombi würde alle deine Probleme lösen.


----------



## Tony130 (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe eine frage, kann man ein temperatursensor an meinem mainboard anschließen?


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puh, das sollte eigentlich im Handbuch wo stehen... Wüsste es leider nicht aus dem Kopf raus. Wenn nein, musst wohl ne Aquaero kaufen.


----------



## Tony130 (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Puh, das sollte eigentlich im Handbuch wo stehen... Wüsste es leider nicht aus dem Kopf raus. Wenn nein, musst wohl ne Aquaero kaufen.




Chassis Fan / Waterpump Fan Connector das ist das nicht oder


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Asrock wird wohl keinen Sensoranschluss haben.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> Chassis Fan / Waterpump Fan Connector das ist das nicht oder



Nee, denke du brauchst einen 2-Pin Anschluss. Die Temperaturmessung wird doch über den Widerstand gemacht?


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Gefühl Plexi nicht mehr zu trauen, hat mich nicht getäuscht :-/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du wie oben beschrieben deine Anschlüsse mit dem Inbus fest tackerst würde ich eher der deinen Armen nicht trauen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Plexi muss man extrem vorsichtig sein. Da ich als Grobmotoriker was Anschlüsse anziehen das nichso gut kann nehme ich nur Acetal oder Metal Kühler. Das bekommste nicht so easy kaputt^^. Problem gelöst.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nein, beim Radiator war es nicht anders Möglich.

Es handelt sich ja um das original Terminal meiner Seahawk und hier war ich von Anfang an skeptisch und war extra Vorsichtig. Kann aber ganz gut sein, dass ich noch vorsichtiger hätte sein müssen. 

Acetal verzeiht hier deutlich mehr und vertraue diesem Material deutlich mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

POM oder gar Kupfer oder Stahl ist natürlich deutlich stabiler. Aber PMMA muss deswegen nicht immer sofort reißen. 
[Plexiglas und Acetal sind Markennamen, keine Stoffbezeichnungen]


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Markenname bezieht sich ja aber auf das Material. Wenn man von Acetal oder POM redet weiss ja jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man alle Teile immer aus Metall/vernickelt bekommen würde hätte ich kein einziges Plastikteil in meiner WaKü... 

Hab auch schon einen PMMA-AGB gekillt (ist nach rund einem Jahr Betrieb leicht angerissen, habs ersetzt bevor er undicht wird). :-/


----------



## Noxxphox (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis garnicht genau woraus mein AGB ist... für normales Plastik ist er aber deutlich zu schwer, hab aber kp obs ekwb acetal AGB's gibt. Aber das ist ein Grund warum ich zumindest kein Plexi verwende, es ist einfach zu empfindlich mMn.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PMMA=Acrylglas=Plexiglas~="durchsichtiges Plastik"
Für letzteres gibt es auch andere Stoffe, aber im Wakü Bereich dürfte es immer PMMA sein. Das sagt aber nie etwas darüber aus ob man eine anständige Materialdicke genommen und ordentlich getempert hat.
Gerade an letzterem sind wohl eine Zeit Lang viele RöhrenAGBs zugrunde gegangen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja die Röhre selbst ist Plexi. Hab aber auch daraus gelernt, der nächste wird Glas. Das Plexi hat sich mit der Zeit doch deutlich verfärbt. Die rote Flüssigkeit hat den AGB richtig schön verfärbt-.-. Der Effekt dürfte mit Glas garnicht bis viel geringer sein. Zumal man das wieder Ordentlich abwaschen kann. Nun brauch ich wenn ich irgendwann andere Flüssigkeit reinmache (wahrscheinlich mit andersfarbigen komponenten) nen neuen AGB.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Perönlich ist das einzige was ich noch in PMMA habe ich mein AGB-Rohr. Sollte dieses das Zeitlich segenen, wird es wahrscheinlich eine D5 AGB/Pume Kombi mit Glas. EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM (incl.pump) - Glass   – EK Webshop

POM ist ja aber eigenlich auch Plastik, grob gesagt... aber scheinbar deutlich stabiler.


----------



## Tony130 (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Temp-Anschlüsse sind wie mein Vorredner schon sagt 2-Pin, meist auch als T-Sensor beschriftet.
> Die gibt es bei ASRock nicht, zumondest habe ich auf die schnelle keins gefunden.
> Die gibt es selbst bei Asus, nur bei wenigen Boards.
> Bei den anderen Herstellern weiß ich es nicht.
> ...



was für ein Lesegerät ist das? habe nichts gefunden^^


----------



## VJoe2max (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein aquacomputer poweradjust 3 oder das ältere poweradjust 2 (kurz PA3 bzw. PA2).
Damit kannst du zusätzlich zu einem Tempertur-Sensor auch noch einen DFM (Durchflussmesser) auslesen und eine Pumpe oder Lüfter steuern.


----------



## Tony130 (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein aquacomputer poweradjust 3 oder das ältere poweradjust 2 (kurz PA3 bzw. PA2).
> Damit kannst du zusätzlich zu einem Tempertur-Sensor auch noch einen DFM (Durchflussmesser) auslesen und eine Pumpe oder Lüfter steuern.



ok danke. 

hat jemand eine Corsair h110i  und eine d5 pumpe gehabt? wie ist die lautstärke im vergleich zu einander? ich find die corsair h110 relativ laut^^


----------



## ebastler (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meiner WaKü wird die Abdeckung des GPU Blocks sowie der CPU Block das einzige Plexi sein... AGB hab ich mich für echtes Glas entschieden, was glaub ich ne echt gute Entscheidung war


----------



## VJoe2max (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer auf die Konstruktion, die Verarbeitung (getempert ja/nein) und die Randbedingungen (Gewindedrehmoment, einwertige Alkohole, etc.) an. 
Grundsätzlich muss man beim Einsatz von PMMA in Waküs eben einfach wesentlich mehr beachten als bei anderen Werkstoffen und Gewinde als hochgradig gekerbte Konstruktionsmerkmale sind nun mal etwas was man im Zusammenhang mit spannungrissgefährdeten Werkstoffen wie PMMA grundsätzlich besser sein lässt, wenn man nicht sehr genau weiß was man tut. Wie wir aber wissen, sind auch unter den kommerziellen Herstellern bei Weitem nicht nur Profis unterwegs  . 

Belastet man PMMA nur mit Druckspannungen (z. B. bei der Einspannung in entsprechende Anschlüsse) kann nicht viel passieren, wenn man bei der Verarbeitung nicht massiv schludert . So etwas wie das von arcDaniel gezeigte PMMA-Terminal ist aber konstruktiv einfach extrem riskant. Bei solchen Teilen grenzt es an reines Glücksspiel, ob man länger was davon hat - selbst wenn man einigermaßen vorsichtig zu Werke geht mit den Anschlüssen. 
Das kann man durch den Einsatz von Werkstoffen vermeiden die für solche kritischen Anwendungen besser geeignet sind. An anderen Stellen ist gegen PMMA hingegen weniger einzuwenden, wenn man es auch konstruktiv richtig einsetzt. Trotzdem muss man einfach auf mehr achten als bei andere Werkstoffen. 
Wenn man von PMMA für solche Teile abrät, geht es letztlich aber immer um Risiko-Minimierung. Hab auch alte Plexiglas-Bauteile, sogar mit Gewinden, die noch einwandfrei aussehen und rissfrei sind (sind aber auch noch aus Zeiten als die Hersteller PMMA noch richtig temperten) - das heißt aber nicht dass es bei allen so war . Sogar bei Gleichteilen kann es bei PMMA manchmal beim Einen zu Rissen kommen und beim Anderen nicht - ohne beim Einsatz viel anderes gemacht zu haben - aber eben vor allem bei konstruktiv kritischen Bauteilen.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max

Danke für die tolle Erklärung 

Kann eigentlich hier jemand etwas zu POM sagen? Kann es hier auch zu Spannungsrissen kommen? Wie viel stabiler ist es?

Habe eigentlich gar nichts von Probleme mit POM Teilen finden können.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

POM kann man prima spanend bearbeiten ohne dass was knackt. Im Vergleich zu PMMA sind das schon Welten.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

POM bricht eigentlich nur bei mechanischer Überlastung und da es ein recht hochwertiger Konstruktionswerkstoff ist muss man da schon richtig Gewalt anwenden. Mir ist es übrigens schon mal gelungen ein POM-Teil per Gewaltbruch zu schrotten - allerdings mit einem unscharfen Fräser und zu viel Vorschub. Spannungsrisse durch Überlastung mit zu fest eingeschraubten Gewinden sind hier nicht zu befürchten und um ein Gewinde in POM mit solcher Gewalt einzuschrauben, dass es zum Gewaltbruch kommt, ist schon ein ziemlicher Kraftakt für den man einen ganz guten Hebelarm braucht. POM ist einfach deutlich weniger spröde und zäher als PMMA. 

PMMA ist im Vergleich zu POM hingegen erheblich rissempfindlicher und verträgt Zugspannungen nur sehr schlecht. Deshalb ist es imho durchaus angebracht davor zu warnen - insb. wenn es aus Quellen kommt, die bisher wenig Ahnung von werkstoffegerechter Konstruktion und Verarbeitung gezeigt haben - was für die meisten Wakü-Hersteller zutrifft (Watercool und wenige andere mal ausgenommen). Hinzu kommt die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber sog. Spannungsrisskorrosion in Verbindung mit einwertigen Alkoholen. Das ist zwar keine Korrosion im eigentlichen Sinne, aber die Morphologie der Rissausbreitung entspricht der von Spannungsrisskorrosion in Metallen, weshalb der Rissausbreitungsmechanismus auch bei PMMA so genannt wird. 

Das ist im übrigen keine Verteufeln von PMMA, sondern lediglich eine werkstoffmechanische Tatsachenbeschreibung. Da kannst du mir schon vertrauen, denn in dem Fall bin ich zur Abwechslung mal direkt vom Fach . Man kann PMMA schon einsetzen - nur muss man eben vorsichtiger sein und es ist für bestimmte Konstruktionen eben effektiv schlechter geeignet als z. B. POM. 

Da Pfusch bei der Verarbeitung eben auch bei kommerziellen Herstellern nun mal Gang und Gäbe ist (einen der ahnungslosesten Kandidaten hast du mit AT/ALC ja schon genannt), sollte man PMMA-Bauteilen im Wakü-Bereich jedenfalls nicht so ohne Weiteres vertrauen - speziell wenn sie hochgradig gekerbt sind (Gewinde) und/oder mit Zugspannungen belastet werden. Wenn man selbst nachtempert sieht die Welt schon wieder etwas anders aus, aber auch getempert ist PMMA grundsätzlich ein Stück empfindlicher als POM. Es hat jedenfalls seine guten Gründe warum PMMA auch in erheblich professioneller geprägten Branchen als der Wakü-Branche eben nicht für mechanisch nennenswert belastete Bauteile verwendet wird, während POM explizit für solche geeignet ist (Kunststoff-Zahnräder z. B.).

Edit: Die Qualität des Materials ist btw nicht das Thema, sondern seine ureigenen Werkstoffeigenschaften .


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte ja fast ein Jahr meine RX480 in gebrauch und auch hier mit einem PMMA Top, keine Risse zu erkennen. Das original Seahawk Top auch aus PMMA sieht man auch keine Verdächtigen stellen.

Und gerade bei den GPU-Tops wo das Terminal mit 3 dünnen Schrauben befestigt ist, hier noch Last von Terminal/Schläuche dazu kommt und die Wandstärke vergleichbar gering ist, war ich eher Skeptisch; aber die "dicke" Verschraubung des Terminal selbst? Da war ich doch schon erstaunt.

Optisch mag ich eh lieber POM, allerdings finde ich es bei PMMA eben klasse, dass man die Flüssigkeit sieht. Allerdings bin eh einer der eher auf Sicherheit geht, weshalb ich ja auch ZMT Schläuche verwende.

Aber EKWB macht ja echt viel mit PMMA und tatsächlich liest man sehr wenig über Probleme. Deren Terminals sind allerdings meist aus POM, Sonderwünsche wie Terminal-SLI-Brücken u.s.w. bieten sie zwar in PMMA an, aber alle ihre normalen Blöcke werden mit POM Terminal geliefert.
Hier war ich schon verwundert, dass die Seahawk eben mit einem PMMA Terminal ausgestattet war, möglicherweise eine Vorgabe von MSI.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wurzeln von EKBW liegen darin ein Preisbrecher im (sehr) hohen Leistungssegment zu sein. Verarbeitungsqualität war und ist da nicht aller erste Priorität.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wurde ja jetzt schon über verschiedene Marken/Hersteller gestichelt, gibt es denn eine Quelle, von welcher man Bedenkenlos kaufen kann?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe von AC die Schnellverschlüsse Eiszapfen, die finde ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin jetzt auch kein Freund von ALC (vorallem dieses ganze Semi Custom und Überproduktisierung).

Aber ich hatte die Nexxos Radiatoren gewählt, da sie in vielen Tests gut bewertet wurden. Und ich hab bis jetzt auch keine Mängel festgestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> AC = AquaComputer
> Dann gibt es mittlerweile Meldungen, das die öfters mal hängen bleiben.
> Und das in meiner Liste kein Produkt von ALC (AlphaCool) steht, hat was mit ihrer Qualität zu tun.
> Meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma sind zum größten Teil negativ, erst letztes WE wieder.
> ...


Ja stimmt, sollte ALC heißen. 

Ein Freund von denen bin ich mittlerweile auch nicht, so dass ich sie auch nun meide.
Ich habe nur zwei Radiatoren + diese Schnellverschlüsse von denen.

Meine Anschraubtülle sind von Monsoon.
Außer zwei, die habe ich mir zum Test mal von EK-WB gekauft, da sie günstiger waren.

Mit den Schnellverschlüsse habe ich bisher keine Probleme und die lassen sich auch leicht ohne zu klemmen trennen.
Habe sie aber jetzt erst seit 2 Monate verbaut und daher habe ich damit noch keine Langzeiterfahrung. 

Habe mittlerweile auch mitbekommen das die von Koolance besser sind, aber meine habe ich günstig gebraucht gekauft, daher habe ich dafür nicht viel bezahlt, sollte ich mir doch mal neue kaufen müssen.


----------



## SpatteL (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Radiatoren habe ich jetzt schon ein paar Bilder gesehen, bei denen die Anschlussgewinde schief eingelötet/gepresst waren.
Bei normalen Schlauch ist das nicht so schlimm und fällt kaum/gar nicht auf, aber wenn man mit Hardtubes arbeitet und auf Grund eines schiefen Anschlusses das Rohr schläg im System hängt, das sieht dann schon schei** aus.
[Sammelthread] Aquatuning & Alphacool Motz- und Laberthread - Seite 4
Keine Endkontrolle bei Alphacool oder einfach unterdurchschnittliche Standarts ?


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das ist natürlich kagge. 
Muss ich bei mir mal drauf achten, zumindest beim Einbau war mir nix aufgefallen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit Schlauch ist mir davon auch nichts aufgefallen.
Bei mir sind sie zumindest gerade.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

- Barrow White Black Silver G1 /4 3/8"ID X 5/8"OD 10 X 16mm tubing hand Compression fittings water cooling fitting THKN-3/8-V3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen

 - PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Crystal Clear - PFLEXA-58


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mit den Koolance (Schnellverschlüsse) nur Probleme gehabt. Schließt noch kurzer Zeit nicht mehr tropffrei (nach ca. 1 Jahr Benutzung) und nach ca. 2 Jahren schließen sie nur noch ab und an.
Verwende Destilliertes Wasser.

Kennt dieses Problem einer?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schwarzen?
Mit den gab es mal Probleme mit der Farbe, die ist Innen korrodiert, hat sich gelöst und damit die Mechanik blockiert. 
Neuere Versionen sind innen nicht mehr lackiert und haben das Problem nicht mehr.
RMA für schwarze Koolance Verbinder abgelehnt


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Die Schwarzen?
> Mit den gab es mal Probleme mit der Farbe, die ist Innen korrodiert, hat sich gelöst und damit die Mechanik blockiert.
> Neuere Versionen sind innen nicht mehr lackiert und haben das Problem nicht mehr.
> RMA für schwarze Koolance Verbinder abgelehnt


Genau diese, mit dem beschriebenen Fehler. Aber gut zu wissen, das es ein generelles Problem ist.

Für den Preis eine sehr schlechte Leistung von Koolance.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ich mir dass so alles anhöre, bin ich mit oxidierten Radis/Blöcken ja ganz grlimpflich davon gekommen...
nichts undicht bisher und der gesamte loop ist von ALC (abgesehen von Schlauch und Wasser...)


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mir fehlte für meinen Zusammenbau noch ein 90°C Adapter. Ich habe einen von einem Freund bekommen und da konnte ich nicht wählerisch sein, somit ist es ein ALC. Bis jetzt ist er dicht, hoffe das bleibt so, nach all dem was ich hier lese...


----------



## VirusAccess (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage, momentan wird meine 1080ti + i7 4790k in einem Kreislauf gekühlt (360 radiator, 280 radiator)
Im neuen Gehäuse kommen 3 x 360 und 1 x 480 zum Einsatz. 
Ist da 1 Kreislauf besser oder 2 ?


----------



## Tony130 (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

welchen 360 30mm dicken radiator würdet ihr nehmen ek oder alphacool?


----------



## Tony130 (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parallel. sind die von ek oder  alphacool nicht so gut?


----------



## Rarek (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da kommt man nach hause, will nur mal an den PC und muss erstmal der Pumpe starthilfe geben (alleine ans NT und dann warten und en bissl klopfen - nach ner weile lief sie dann an)

und das, wo es heißt, dass die DDC nicht so leicht anzuhalten ist (bzw. net so leicht zu blockieren)
und an der Spannung kanns net liegen, da sie mit 12V direkt vom PSU versorgt wird


hat da sonst wer noch ne Idee?


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> Parallel. sind die von ek oder  alphacool nicht so gut?





Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ließ dir mal die letzten Posts durch, das Thema Qualität wurde heute schon durch diskutiert.


Man kann trotzdem beides kaufen und dadurch Geld sparen, muss sich aber halt darüber im klaren sein nicht DIE Top-Qualität zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dir ist aber schon klar dass EK der billigste unter den von dir verlinkten ist? 
Aber stimmt schon, in dem speziellen Fall macht es kaum einen Unterschied.

Netzradiatoren sind allerdings generell eher ein Sonderfall da es dort deutlichst weniger Fertiger (afaik 1-2) als Marken gibt. Ergo rücken die Marken dort auch deutlich enger zusammen.


----------



## Rarek (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destelliertes Wasser bis morgen, danach wechsel ich es nochmal auf Dest. Wasser und dann Donnerstag oder so wechsel ich dann auf AC DP Ultra

aber erstmal ist reines Dest. Wasser drinne gewesen übers WE (und er stand die Zeit über)
Freitag zickte sie aber auch schon einmal, aber da hatte ich mir nichts weiter bei gedacht, da sie kurz darauf anlief, nicht 10 min. später wie heute (und 2 Notabschalungen später -.-)


----------



## Tony130 (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle hätte ich mich erst mal schlau gemacht, denn hättest du gesehen, daß die alle ziemlich das gleiche Kosten.
> Wo spart er da Geld?
> 
> ALC Link1  Link2
> ...





also der hier https://www.caseking.de/xspc-low-profile-radiator-ex360-360mm-schwarz-wara-267.html ?
wie siehts mit agb aus?  wollte ein von ek nehmen mit der d5 pumpe.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts meistens nicht. Irgendwo muss man immer etwas abstriche machen oder ähnliches. Werd morgen mir auch bei Aquatuning ne neue Pumpe + Top und 2x 30mm 480er radis holen.


----------



## Rarek (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> DDC und D5 Pumpen sind Kugelmotorpumpen, die brauchen eine ausreichende Schmierung, was dest. Wasser
> nicht ausreichend bietet.
> In den meisten Zusätzen ist ein Anteil an Glykol (Ethylenglykol) drin, was zur Schmierung der Pumpen beiträgt.
> Das die Pumpe jetzt schon hängen bleibt, ist kein gutes Zeichen.



war es nicht so, dass der Rotor der DDC freischwebend ist und deswegen keine Schmierung benötigt? 
die D5 hat ja noch ne Welle meine ich, welche schmierung braucht


----------



## Tony130 (17. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Der Radi paßt. Zu AGB-Pumpen Kombi rate ich ab, a) weil man die meist schlecht entkoppeln kann,
> (b weil die Geräusche verursachen können. Bei AGB´s gibt es keine großen Unterschiede, ausgenommen das Material,
> einige gibt es mittlerweile aus Borosilikatglas. Bei den D5 Pumpen ist es egal welche du nimmst, sind alle von Lowara/Laing.
> Ausgenommen PWM Pumpen, die man über den Aquaero regeln will, dann kann man imo nur die AC D5 PWM nehmen.
> ...


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> war es nicht so, dass der Rotor der DDC freischwebend ist und deswegen keine Schmierung benötigt?
> die D5 hat ja noch ne Welle meine ich, welche schmierung braucht



Gerade die DDC und die D5 profitieren durchaus von einer leicht erhöhten Viskositöät des Kühlmediums durch den Zusatz von Glykol. Selbst bei AT, gibt man in der Beschreibung der DDC explizit folgenden Hinweis: 


> *WICHTIG: Wir empfehlen die Verwendung von schmierfähigem Wasserzusatz (wie z.B. AT Protect Plus oder Innovatek Protect). Anti-Corro-Fluid ist nicht zu empfehlen.


Anti-Corro-Fluid übrigens deswegen nicht, weil es die Viskosität des Kühlmediums nicht erhöht - dass es auch sonst nicht viel nützt sei nur nebenbei erwähnt indem Zusammenhang... 
Sowohl D5 als auch DDC basieren im übrigen beide auf der gleichen von Laing (heute Xylem/Lowara) patentierten Punkt-Lagerung auf einer Keramikkugel, die eben keine Achse hat (eine Welle schon gleich gar nicht). Sobald der Rotor in Bewegung ist schwebt er zwar auf dem hydrodynamischen Schmierfilm, aber das ist bei allen Wakü-Pumpen der Fall. Bei der Lagerung der D5 und der DDC sind aber zusätzliche Freiheitsgrade vorhanden, da es eben keine Achse gibt. Durch die Punktlagerung stellen sich die Rotoren der D5 und der DDC aber grundsätzlich selbst bei nicht übermäßigem Verschleiß spielfrei ein. Diesen Vorteil bieten andere Pumpen mit Achslagern nicht - auch D5-kompatible Pumpen wie die VPP755 nicht (aber die hat bekanntlich auch noch andere Probleme als das Radialspiel).

Wenn deine DDC spontan ausgestiegen ist und du eine Blockade des Rotors ausschließen kannst, wäre der nächste Ansatzpunkt die Wärmeabfuhr. Speziell falls es sich um eine DDC-1T+ (18W) handeln sollte, sind Ausfälle durch Überhitzung keine Seltenheit. Die DDC-1T+ (18W) läuft wegen ihrer gleichen mechanischen und elektrischen Auslegung deutlich näher am konstruktiv bedingten thermischen Limit als die normale DDC-1T (10W). Die DDC-1T+ (18W) ist im Prinzip wie eine normale DDC der man Extasy eingeworfen hat - das geht besonders unter ungünstigen Randbedingungen nicht lange gut. 

Sollte es sich um eine normale DDC-1T (10W) handeln, wäre zu prüfen, ob evtl. Fremdkörper in das Pumpengehäuse gelangt sind. Außerdem solltest du dir die Platine mal auf eventuelle Schäden ansehen und die Lagerkalotte auf übermäßigen Verschleiß kontrollieren. Auch Korrosionsprodukte können abrasiv wirken und sind beim Einsatz von destilliertem Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz nicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## Tony130 (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Kauf dir die hier, reicht für die Loop völlig aus, und ist zudem leise. Dann mußt du nicht viel regeln.
> Bei der EK D5 PWM (auch die Rev. 2) macht das PWM oft Probleme, egal ob am MB oder beim Aquaero.
> Zudem sind PWM-Pumpen im Grunde nur Spielerei.
> 
> Edit: Hast noch immer nicht verraten was du kühlen willst.




eine 7700k und ne gtx 1080^^ ich weiß ein 360 radi reicht nicht, aber ich finde in moment kein schöneres case bis jetzt gefällt mir das phanteks eclipse p400s tempered glass am besten. leider passt oben kein 240er radi.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mein Warenkorb nichg speichern und freigeben. Die Aquatuning Seite bietet weder in Mobil noch Desktopversion diesen Button bei mir :O. Deswegen nen  Screenshot. Sollte man so lassen können um die lautere Pumpe sowie die dickeren Radis auszutauschen oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin beim Radi irritiert. Material Gehäuse: Seitenteil Stahl, Gewindeeingänge Messing, Kammern Kupfer steht auf der homepage, sprich ich hab nun auch noch Messing im Kreislauf??? Ich meine ich nutze EK Blood Red, da ist korrisionsschutz usw drin, aber unbedingt scharf drauf auf Messing im Kreislauf war ich nicht. Aber nutzen viele und haben keine Probleme daher wohl unbedenklich oder?

Mit den 12%  Rabatt ist das ganz nice


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gerade die DDC und die D5 profitieren durchaus von einer leicht erhöhten Viskositöät des Kühlmediums durch den Zusatz von Glykol. Selbst bei AT, gibt man in der Beschreibung der DDC explizit folgenden Hinweis:
> 
> Anto-Corro-Fluid übrigens deswegen nicht, weil es die Viskosität des Kühlmediums nicht erhöht - dass es auch sonst nicht viel nützt sei nur nebenbei erwähnt indem Zusammenhang...
> Sowohl D5 als auch DDC basieren im übrigen beide auf der gleichen von Laing (heute Xylem/Lowara) patentierten Punkt-Lagerung auf einer Kermikkugel, die eben keine Achse hat (eine Welle schon gleich gar nicht). Sobald der Rotor in Bewegung ist schwebt er zwar auf dem hydrodynamischen Schmierfilm, aber das ist bei allen Wakü-Pumpen der Fall. Bei der Lagerung der D5 und der DDC sind aber zusätzliche Freiheitsgrade vorhanden, da es eben keine Achse gibt. Durch die Punktlagerung stellen sich die Rotoren der D5 und der DDC aber grundsätzlich selbst bei nicht übermäßigem Verschleiß spielfrei ein. Diesen Vorteil bieten andere Pumpen mit Achslagern nicht - auch D5-kompatible Pumpen wie die VPP755 nicht (aber die hat bekanntlich auch noch andere Probleme als das Radialspiel).
> ...



ja es ist die 18W Pumpe auf Speed
aber bis ich das Bild oben gesehen hatte, dachte ich der Rand ist verschweißt bei der Pumpe... nicht verschraibt wie dort zu sehen

und das Dest. Wasser hatte sie seit Donnerstag letzter Woche drinne und ist seit dem nur 2-3h gelaufen, aber das reichte wohl schon ^^ (bzw. dann heute nochmal 3h)
allerdings habe ich sie mittels Steuerung auf ~3300 rpm runtergeholt zu der Zeit... 
erst heute hatte ich sie wieder an 12V gehängt, weil sie nicht wollte (was natürlich kontraproduktiv ist, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke... -.-)


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die Verteilerkammern bei Netzradis sind meistens aus Messing, sowie viele Fittinge.
> Wo ist das Problem mit Messing?
> Für was brauchst du die PWM Pumpe?



Ich hab die Pumpe gerne Regelbar das ich sie für test ohne weiteres einfach hoch oder runterregeln kann. Die ist bei mir spöter so verbaut unten im 900d mit dem pottie nach unten aufm shoggy sodas ichs Potty nicht mehr erreichen würde. Halte das somit für die bessere Methode.


----------



## Tony130 (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit einem MORA extern.



ich möchte extern nichts rum stehen haben und kein platz^^


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero 6 oder dem Poweradjust 3 Ultra den ich hab. Je nach dem was von der Verkabelung besser passt. Nimmt sich ans ich ja aber eigentlich nix.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz gerade^^ Spezifizier das doch bitte etwas genauer.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> ich möchte extern nichts rum stehen haben und kein platz^^


Mit nur einem 360er Radiator wirst wie es bereits schon hier erwähnt wurde sehr eng.
Besonders je nachdem mit wie viel Spannung du diese 5Ghz betreiben musst.

Um diese mal näher demonstrieren zu können kann ich dir zwei Videos zeigen.
In beiden Videos werden alle Lüfter  über die Aquasuite Software bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur mittels Kurve geregelt.
Das bedeutet dass mit ansteigender Temperatur auch die Drehzahlen zunehmen bis eine gewisse Wassertemperatur gehalten werden kann.

Daher habe ich die Lüfterdrehzahlen nicht selbst beeinflusst.

Im ersten Video läuft ein Spiel zum Test nur mit den zwei intern verbaute Radiatoren(420+240).
Mein Mora ist hierbei nicht im Loop mit eingebunden.

Im zweitem Video läuft das selbe Spiel mit meinen internen verbauten Radiatoren und meinem Mora 360 Lt.
Die Schnellverschlüsse bei mir sind so verbaut das ich den Loop ohne den Mora wider schließen kann, dann geht mein Loop nach der CPU direkt wieder rein zur GPU und zum Schluss zum AGB.

Mein 6700K ist mit einer Spannung(Last) von 1,184v auf 4,5Ghz übertaktet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-HX0FdCM_o:9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIF-Tlf2PeE:25

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wasser, CPU und GPU Temperaturen kannst du dem Video entnehmen.
Bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich um eine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X.

In meinem Fall würde es selbst ohne den Mora noch gehen, nur müsste ich hierzu halt höhere Drehzahlen der Lüfter in kauf nehmen.
Daher ist es mir mit dem Mora lieber, da ich so nur auf ungefähr 500-600 U/min satt über 1000 U/min komme.
Das ist mir sehr recht, da ich im Wohnzimmer mit sitze und mein Rechner dadurch selbst mit Last sehr leise ist.

Denke als Vergleichstest ist es schon interessant was der Mora in meinem Beispiel ausmacht.


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zum Schmierthema nochmal:
ihr sachtet ja Glycol solle es sein
geht auch Ethandiol 1.2 ? ich hätt zwar hier noch IP rumstehen, aber ich nehme lieber Fertiggemisch aus gründen des Mischungsverhältnisses


----------



## arcDaniel (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek kannst du deine Situation einmal zusammenfassen; habe leicht die Übersicht verloren, sehe aber, dass du erhebliches Pech hast


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Rarek kannst du deine Situation einmal zusammenfassen; habe leicht die Übersicht verloren, sehe aber, dass du erhebliches Pech hast



also...

ich habe alles zusammegebastelt, dann die Radi's nicht gespült gehabt und MK Schläuche verwendet, warscheinlich durch das Oxid (was genau weiß keiner) hat sich das ALC CKC Fertigwasser dann Blau verfärbt
dann einmal loop leeren und einmal grungreinigung mit Dest. Wasser + Zahnbürste bzw. CB grün an den Radi's (die Radi's danach ordentlich gespült)
dann den Loop wieder zusammengesetzt aber diesmal mit Tygon Schläuchen und CKC die 2. - wieder Blau (habe ja nur Fettreiniger genommen) 
dann hat wer (ich glaube gar du  ) hier mit Zitrussäure sein Zeug von Oxid befreit und hatte danach auch blaues reinigungswasser (weswegen ich so auch bei meinem denke, warum es blau wurde)
dann hab ich dem Loop 5L Dest. Wasser mit ner selbst gebastelten Konstruktion zu gute geführt (oben aus'm Kanister raus und das andere ende vom Loop dann in einen 2. laufen lassen)
und seit dem sind die Flocken von den MK Schläuchen aus meinem System raus
zum Nachspülen habe ich nocheinmal frisches Dest. Wasser in den Loop gegeben und ihn dann mit der Pumpe 6h umrühren lassen (3h nach einfüllen und 3h gestern abend)
heute nachmittag wollte ich den Loop dann wieder leeren und das AC DP Ultra rein kippen, was sich seit ner Woche bei mir Langweilt

ps.
was ein schicker "dann..." Turm


----------



## IssaP (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn du das sicher nicht gerne hörst, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es reicht das System durchzuspülen um die Weichmacherflocken da rauszubekommen. Vielleicht hat sich ja was von den Weichmachern bei der Pumpe gesammelt und bremst da ein bisschen?


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann sein, denn das ist das Einzige nicht Konntrollierte Bauteil (da ich keinen Bock habe, die nochmal in den AGB zu drücken... denn das geht garnicht mal so einfach)
zudem dachte ich, dass sie zu einem Gehäuseblock verschweißt wurde, statt Verschraubt - aber das wurde ja schon weiter oben aufgelöst


----------



## arcDaniel (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meise DDC lies sich jedenfall sehr einfach aueinander nehmen und wies vum Loop die geringste Verunreinigung auf.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thaurial (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll darin auch gross hängen bleiben.. die feinen Strukturen der Kühler sind wesentlich anfälliger, in der Pumpe bleibt wohl am wenigsten hängen.


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei ner klassischen Teichpumpe bleibt so einiges am Rad hängen... u.a. weil sich zeugs gerne um die Welle wickelt
da eine DDC in dem Sinne ja keine hat, sollte sich da auch nichts verwickeln... und warum sollten Fetzen sich überhaupt am Auflagepunkt sammeln?
ist ja nen umweg - aber man solle niemals das Karma herausfordern, ne?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre aber gut ze wissen (um zu helfen) was bei Rarek Pumpe Probleme macht


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich schau mal ob AC DP Ultra hilft
und wenn, dann wars die Schmierung die fehlte


----------



## ebastler (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde im Laufe der Woche wohl meine fehlenden Teile bei CK bestellen - bin Grad am überlegen was ich als Zusatz ins Wasser kippen soll? Ich will erstmal transparent haben und ggf später ne orange dye dazuschütten, aber da bin ich noch nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall kein Pastel.

Will die WaKü so wartungsarm wie möglich haben, kein Wasserwechseln, keine Ablagerungen nach Möglichkeit.

Habe alle Kühler vernickelt/plexi, Echtglas AGB, EK ZMT Schläuche. Was bietet sich da am Besten an?


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn einer PWM Pumpe kann man sich streiten, sicher ist eins, man braucht sie nicht unbedingt.
> Eine PWM D5 Pumpe ist gut, wenn die Pumpe so verbaut ist, das man an den Pumpen-Regler nicht mehr oder schwierig
> heran kommt. Und man kann sie evtl. übers MB einstellen.  Und die Pumpe kann man bequem einstellen, auf die Drehzahl
> die man pers. haben möchte.
> ...



Ok hab den Post gefunden den du meintest Liquid Chilling. Mir war PWM und und seine Funktionsweise bekannt, aber nicht das es nicht genau definiert und so viel interpretationsfreiraum lässt im PC Sektor. Das mit dem Potty ist trotzdem etwas unpraktisch. Dann die normale Version und über die Spannung regeln wie ichs mit meiner DDC1T aktuel mache wäre wohl die bessere Variante oder? Oder Hebelt der Potty diese möglichkeit komplett aus (denke nicht das man den irgendwie umgehen kann auser man bastelt an der Pumpe rum, aber Fragen kostet ja nix)?


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na für Garantiefälle modde ich erstmal nicht daran rum. Die Pumpe wird sowieso nur behalten wenn die Ordentlichen Durchfluss bei geringeren Vibrationen und Geräuschkulissen schafft. Ansonsten nicht. Die DDC1T hat ein leicht dumpes Grundbrummen das man absolut nicht hören würde wenn der PC unterm tisch steht. Da das Aufgrund des Bauform und Verwendung des Zimmers aber nicht funktioniert steht der PC neben mir an der Wand. Ja man würde meinen das 900d klaut enorm Platz, aber Press an der wand mit einer Seite hast du trotzdem massig Platz. Wenn dieses Grundbrummen, das ich bei der vpp655 bei den videos nicht gehört habe, selbst wenn das video press dran aufgenommen wurde, nicht da sein sollte bin ich voll zufrieden. Denke Stufe 2 oder 3 beim Potty dürften reichen, also irgendwas um die knapp 8 9v je nach durchfluss und Startspannung eventuel weniger.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das klingt gut  aber hies es nicht immer zwischen 50-60 L/h bleiben? Oder hat sich das mitlerweile geändert?
Wie viel hast du in dem Kreislauf? Also was für Bauteile das ich das wenigstens n bissel mit meinem Aufbau vergleichen kann (weis es ist waage da die Teile ziemlich unterschiedliche Widerstönde haben).


----------



## Tony130 (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit nur einem 360er Radiator wirst wie es bereits schon hier erwähnt wurde sehr eng.
> Besonders je nachdem mit wie viel Spannung du diese 5Ghz betreiben musst.
> 
> Um diese mal näher demonstrieren zu können kann ich dir zwei Videos zeigen.
> ...



ok danke für die infos. wie warm darf eigentlich das wasser werden?


----------



## chischko (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> ok danke für die infos. wie warm darf eigentlich das wasser werden?



Ich sag mal alles unter 40°C Wassertemperatur ist als "kalt" zu bezeichnen. Je wärmer das Wasser wird umso weicher werden auch die verbauten Kunststoffteile (Dichtungen, Schläuche v.A.) und die Gefahr besteht, dass sie wenn sie z.B. nur drüber gestülpt werden locker werden. 
Ab 40°C kann man anfangen sich GEdanken zu machen, v.A. wenn die Umgebung noch viel wärmer werden kann (Hochsommer etc.). Ab 50°C Würde ich es als "sehr/zu warm" bezeichnen und man sollte was tun: Lüfter schneller drehen lassen, mehr Radifläche, Undervoltung, OC raus o.Ä. 
Gibt dazu auch nen nettes Video wo genau das passiert (ab 13:30): Wasserkuhlung & Sicherheit: Pumpen- oder Lufterausfall - was sind die Folgen?
Edit: Ab 60° C Wassertemperatur wird es übrigens teilweise bedenklich bei den Pumpen, weil diese dann außerhalb der Spezifikation betrieben werden. Ebenfalls im Video erwähnt.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Acetal V.3 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Bei manchen Bundles usw steht der Lieferumfang nochmal aufgezählt hier dabei. Ist hier jetzt nicht so aber dürfte alels dabeiu sein wie z.b. die Verschlussstopfen ne? Bin nur irritiert weils mal so mal so ist.

Ok ist geklärt, die Frage wurde gestellt und gelköst, hatte es vorher überlesen-.- Hatte nur 2 von 3 Fragen gesehen gehabt, mein Fail.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> ok danke für die infos. wie warm darf eigentlich das wasser werden?


Zu meiner Pumpe schreibt der Hersteller was von 50 Grad.
In diesem Sinn ist es in meinem Fall egal, es kommt bei mir nur darauf an welche Lüfterdrehzahlen ich gerne habe.

Um so langsamer um so wärmer wird die Wassertemperatur.
Delta zu CPU und GPU liegt bei mir immer etwa bei 10 Grad, was so dann auch noch gut passen wird.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AM PC hab ich die Speicher Buttons, merkwürdig., Egal, das sollte so stimmen. Nicht die PWM Variante und das Eisdecke Top. Dürfte so passen zum austauschen von Pumpe und Radis oder?
Ich frage nur weil ich gerne mal was vergesse obwohl ich 30mal drübergucke. Merk es dann immer erst wenns da ist und das is doof.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## chischko (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> AM PC hab ich die Speicher Buttons, merkwürdig., Egal, das sollte so stimmen. Nicht die PWM Variante und das Eisdecke Top. Dürfte so passen zum austauschen von Pumpe und Radis oder?
> Ich frage nur weil ich gerne mal was vergesse obwohl ich 30mal drübergucke. Merk es dann immer erst wenns da ist und das is doof.
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Junge Junge Junge... 50 Takken für ne Antistatikmatte: Rausgeworfenes Geld! Geh davon essen oder so! Warum?Darum: 
Die macht nix anderes, als dich zu erden und das kannste einfach machen, indem Du an ne Heizung langst oder an die blanke Kontaktsteller jeder Steckdose: Das erdet dich auch (stell einen Potentialausgleich zwischen Erde/Masse und Dir her, falls Du dirch Reibung elektrostatisch aufgeladen bist).


----------



## Thaurial (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge... 50 Takken für ne Antistatikmatte: Rausgeworfenes Geld! Geh davon essen oder so! Warum?Darum:
> Die macht nix anderes, als dich zu erden und das kannste einfach machen, indem Du an ne Heizung langst oder an die blanke Kontaktsteller jeder Steckdose: Das erdet dich auch (stell einen Potentialausgleich zwischen Erde/Masse und Dir her, falls Du dirch Reibung elektrostatisch aufgeladen bist).



Das Ding hab ich irgendwie schon oft auf Bilder (Bilder Thread) und Youtube Videoes gesehn. Hab mich auch schon öfter gefragt wer das teure Teil kauft. Just 4 Fun und in der "Wekrstatt" könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen, aber 50€ ist echt ein stolzer Preis dafür.


----------



## VirusAccess (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soeben alle neuen Komponenten bestellt  
Mal sehen wo sich die ganzen radis unterbringen lassen.
2x 280 radis 2x 360 1x 480.
Mit wassertemps muss ich mich dann nicht  mehr ärgern.
Glaubt ihr ist es möglich damit einen passiv Betrieb zu betreiben?


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Da hat chischko recht, die Matte ist es nicht wert.
> Die billigen Industrie-Schrauben für den Preis ist ein Witz: hier gute Quali 50 Stk.
> Und haste ein Kabel für den DFM, denn das ist nicht dabei.



die Matte hol ich mit den 12% Rabatt raus xD Auserdem lohnt sie sich bei uns da sie für verschiedene Sachen genutzt wird am ende. Außerdem neige ich dazu mich permanent aufzuladen. Bekomme andauernd eine gewatcht an Metalgeräten, teilweise sogar mit schuhen wo relativ wenig sinn ergibt. Hat mir aber schonmal ne gebrauchte Graka gelynchd. Außerdem brauch ich eh ne neue Bastelunterlage da die alte (warn altes Gummimauspad) mitlerweile kaput ist.
Naja und die Schrauben, ich will nicht an x Stellen bestellen mit Versandkosten und eventuelle Verzögerungen. Und wegen den 2 3 Euro, pff


----------



## the_leon (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Das Ding hab ich irgendwie schon oft auf Bilder (Bilder Thread) und Youtube Videoes gesehn. Hab mich auch schon öfter gefragt wer das teure Teil kauft. Just 4 Fun und in der "Wekrstatt" könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen, aber 50€ ist echt ein stolzer Preis dafür.



Das sind zu 80% Leute die das Ding gesponsert bekommen haben (so wie ich )
Wennst ne Antistatikmatte willst dann kauf dir eine.
Die ganzen Anleitungen zu den Schlauchgrößen sind eh unbrauchbar, weil die Druckqualität unter aller Sau ist, sodass man eh nichts lesen kann


----------



## Noxxphox (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat sich eben eh erledigt, hab eben im Schrank wo ich wegen was ganz anderem geguckt habe noch nen altes Gummimauspad meiner Mutter gefunden. Dann brauch ich nurnoch nen Erdungsband, die sind deutlich billiger alleine. Im ernst ich lad mich an ALLLEM auf sonst würd ich mir den kram nicht holen. Aber mir hats trotz Heizung anfassen letzens wirlich ne Graka aus meier Sammlung gelynchd (hab die entladung gemerkt und das wars-.-).


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine ESD-Matte ist keine Gummimatte. Letztere isoliert nämlich vollständig und ist damit das Gegenteil von ESD-Schutz.


----------



## chischko (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wissen vor acht   Wie kommt es zur elektrostatischen Aufladung? - YouTube 
Wer es ohne großen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch aber immer noch etwas besser dokumentiert haben will und wissen will was sich im Stromstärkenbereich über die Zeit tut: https://dokumente.unibw.de/pub/bscw.cgi/d351136/esd1_new.pdf 
Und zum Wording: Der Unterschied zwischen Antistatik und ESD
Ahja: UVEX hat da mal was interessantes noch veröffentlicht: Der Unterschied zwischen Antistatik und ESD
Und noch was bissl zur genormten Arbeitsweise (evtl. kleine Inspiration für die Arbeitsumgebung): http://www.kleinwaechtergmbh.de/cms/upload/downloads/allgemein/ESD_Anleitung.pdf 

All das mal durchackern und sich dann nochmal gründlich überlegen WAS man WIESO kauft/nutzt mein lieber Noxxphox... Schadet nicht und man spart Geld und verhindert solche Malöre wie Du es offensichtlich vor Kurzem fabriziert hast mit einer gerösteten GPU.


----------



## ebastler (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> DP Ultra Clear mit Mayhems Dye.
> Hab ne Flasche seit 1,5 Monaten bei mir rumstehen, auch voll in der Sonne, und bis dato hat sich nix verändert.



Danke 
Hoffentlich bleiben die Versandkosten im Rahmen bei ner Fertigmischung (lebe in Österreich).

Mit wie viel Flüssigkeit muss ich rechnen? Anidees AI Crystal, 2 360er Slim Radis, 1 GPU Block, 1 CPU Block, ~375ml AGB Volumen (AGB mit integriertem Pumpentop).

Reicht mir da 1l?


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem ersten Befüllen hatte ich 1x420 +1x 240 + 250ml AGB.
Grafikkarte hatte ich damals noch nicht mit einbinden können, daher war nur die CPU mit dabei.

Von 1Liter sind mir etwa 200 ml übrig geblieben.
Hatte aber auch 2 Liter vorsorglich gekauft gehabt.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche für 1x120(slim), 1x240 (medium), 1x240(slim) kleiner AGB CPU+GPU Block, weniger als einen Liter. Wieviel noch in der Flasche ist kann ich nicht sagen eben es ist weniger als 1/3 noch über.

Kaufe immer Konzentrat und mische es selbst mit destilliertem Wasser, welches ich in 5Liter Behältern kaufe (kann man im Haushalt auch für andere Sachen wie Bügeleisen nutzen).

Habe leider noch für 2 Liter Konzentrat vom EK-Koolant Evo über, ist schade, sie ich schon gerne ihr neues CryoFuel getestet hätte.


----------



## the_leon (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab aktuell 9 Liter daheim 
5l Kanister Alphacool CKC
1l Flasche Alphacool Clear Water
1l Flasche Phobya Zuper Zero
2x1l Flaschen At Protect in Blau

Kommt demnächst noch 5-10l DP Ultra Farblos, 3l DP Ultra rot, 2l DP Ultra Blau und 3l Nanoxia Rot 

@ebastler 1l sollte reichen, aber bestell lieber 2 Flaschen DP Ultra farblos, 1x Mayhems Dye Rot und 1x Mayhems Dye Gelb, dann kannste dein Orange selber mischen und es genau ans SOC Champion


----------



## the_leon (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab aktuell 9 Liter daheim 
5l Kanister Alphacool CKC
1l Flasche Alphacool Clear Water
1l Flasche Phobya Zuper Zero
2x1l Flaschen At Protect in Blau

Kommt demnächst noch 5-10l DP Ultra Farblos, 3l DP Ultra rot, 2l DP Ultra Blau und 3l Nanoxia Rot 

@ebastler 1l sollte reichen, aber bestell lieber 2 Flaschen DP Ultra farblos, 1x Mayhems Dye Rot und 1x Mayhems Dye Gelb, dann kannste dein Orange selber mischen und es genau ans SOC Champion


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> DP Ultra gibt es nicht als Konzentrat. Ist aber einer der *sorgenfreisten *Wasserzusätze/Fertigmischung.


tja.. hätt ich das nur gleich gewusst 


aber zu meinem Wasser:
ist seit 20 min. drinne und es hat sich noch gar nichts verfärbt 
und die Pumpe ist jetzt nach mehrfachen start - stop nicht einmal hängen geblieben, seit das AC DP Ultra drinn war ^^
ich denke also, dass es wirklich an der Schmierung lag... aufmachen konnt ich das ganze aber net, da mir der Passende Torx Bit fehlt


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit EK-Ekoolant Pastel Konzentrat 250ml - gelb aus? 
Das würde ich gerne das nächste mal verwenden. Gemischt mit 750ml destilliertes Wasser ergibt es ja auch 1 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit.

Momentan habe ich ja das AC DP Ultra in Gelb drin.
Natürlich würde ich zuvor mein Loop mit destilliertes Wasser durchspülen.

EDIT: Oder ist dieses hier besser zu empfehlen:  Mayhems Pastel Konzentrat, Sunset Yellow - 250ml


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, dann lasse ich es bleiben und nehme das nächste mal wieder DP-Gelb.
Alles zerlegen wollte ich jetzt deshalb nicht nochmal alles.

Wenn ich irgendwann wegen einer anstehende Wartung ehe alles zerlegen muss kann ich es mir ja nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Hatte ich jetzt auch nicht direkt vor, da mein DP Ultra erst 4 Wochen alt ist.


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was ein schöner "du verschläfst mir nicht" Wecker eine Lüftersteuerung doch sein kann...

ich habe heute früh also folgendes Gelernt:
schaue nach dem Rumfummeln an den Kabeln immer nach ob auch alle steckverbindungen noch verbunden sind
(heut Früh standen die Lüfter vorne)

und 3300 rpm bei einer DDC 1T Plus sind quasi stillstand
letzteres hatte sie dann heute früh, weswegen ich dann so unliebsam geweckt wurde (und verschlafen hab ich dadurch dann nicht ^^ )
sie kriegt dann jetzt wieder 12V und ich hoffe da feuert nichts durch 

abseits dessem ist über nacht der Durchfluss rapide gesunken... ich werde das mal weiter beobachten und etwas weniger BOINC laufen lassen
(die Temperaturen stiegen überall um 5°C bis 8°C... kann auch noch Luft im Loop sein, aber das zeigt sich noch)


aber sie Läuft und hat ihre erste Nacht überlebt


----------



## arcDaniel (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ...und 3300 rpm bei einer DDC 1T Plus sind quasi stillstand...



Warum das denn? Meine DDC dreht nich einmal so hoch.


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es ist die 1T Plus - die hat 18W und 3300rpm ist das absolute minimum... ein ticken weniger und sie Stoppt komplett (~3100 rpm)

du hast warscheinlich die einfache 1T mit 10W denke ich mal ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> es ist die 1T Plus - die hat 18W und 3300rpm ist das absolute minimum... ein ticken weniger und sie Stoppt komplett (~3100 rpm)
> 
> du hast warscheinlich die einfache 1T mit 10W denke ich mal ^^



Ich habe eine 6 Watt Version, welche ich ausser bei EKWB noch sonst nirgends gesehen habe. Finde diese aber Klasse, weil man sie eben gar nicht zu Regeln braucht, sie ist mit 12V leise und arbeitet zuverlässig, zudem ist der Stromverbrauch geringer. Da das PCB und die Wickelungen (meines Wissens) bei allen DDC gleich sind, brauch ich mir auch über eine Überhitzung weniger Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

siehst ma ^^

da ist EK mal wieder Special 
aber wenn ich mir so anschaue, dass ich fast keinen Durchfluss mehr habe auf 3300 (auch schon zu anbeginn)
dann denke ich brauche ich meine 18W - mit 2 Blöcken und 2 Radi's hab ich ja auch nicht grad wenig im Loop und irgendwann soll nochmal nen MoRa mit reingehängt werden... da brauch ich das... denke ich


----------



## SpatteL (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei solchen Mengen kommt man mit selber mischen günstiger.
Dest. Wasser und G48, bei 10:1 kommt man da auf weniger als 1€/l.
Habe ich bei mir seit Jahren so im Einsatz und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## arcDaniel (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja auch, GPU, CPU Block und 3Radiatoren und die 3000rpm der DDC reichen Locker (10/16 Verschlauchung)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpatteL (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö, so intensiv ist die Farbe da nicht, so dass man da einfach mit Farbkonzentraten die gewünschte Farbe bekommen kann.
Das Glysantin gibt es ja auch noch in anderen Farben.


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> es ist die 1T Plus - die hat 18W und 3300rpm ist das absolute minimum... ein ticken weniger und sie Stoppt komplett (~3100 rpm)
> 
> du hast warscheinlich die einfache 1T mit 10W denke ich mal ^^



Also ich müsste mich jetzt schwer irren, aber ich glaube ich hab meine DDC 1T PLus PWM mit ca 35% und dann irgendwas mit 26xxRPM laufen, kann aber heute abend mla genauer nachschauen.. Und die geht noch weiter runter, dann ist aber der Durchfluss entsprechend niedrig.


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PWM und Pumpe hatten wir schon...

natürlich ist es eine, die einmal nen Molex Stecker hat und nen seperates Tachosignal (3 Pin also)
im allgemeinen bin ich nicht der PWM begeisterte, weswegen alles bei mir via Spannung geregelt wird und dementsprechend nur über 3 Pin anschlüsse verfügt

10W hätten also auch gereicht... naja, nu hab ich die 18'er hier und sie läuft ja 


und das etwas bei mir Faul ist, das weiß ich selbst auch ganz gut... nur jedesmal isses was anderes


----------



## ebastler (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verdammt, warum ist beim Caseking der 5l Kanister AC DP nicht lieferbar... Dann muss ich eben 1l buddeln kaufen -.-

Zum Reinigen der Radis/Blöcke kann ich normales 0815 destilliertes Wasser aus dem Baumarkt nehmen, oder (zusätzlich zum Cilit Bang den der Guide empfiehlt)? Ich lese da immer von xx Ultra Pure Water und was weiß ich was für Hightech-destilliertes Wasser man überall angeboten kriegt ^^


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> PWM und Pumpe hatten wir schon...
> 
> natürlich ist es eine, die einmal nen Molex Stecker hat und nen seperates Tachosignal (3 Pin also)
> im allgemeinen bin ich nicht der PWM begeisterte, weswegen alles bei mir via Spannung geregelt wird und dementsprechend nur über 3 Pin anschlüsse verfügt
> ...



Es ging ja nur um die Drehzahl bzw Förderleistung, nicht um PWM im allgemeinen, was im übrigens bestens funktioniert. Kein Plan was immer alle dagegen haben, wenn man die richtigen Produkte nimmt passts auch.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut das dus grad erwähnst, ich muss mir wieder Cillit Bang (oder entsprechende vergleichbare) Reiningungsmittel und 5-10L Destiliertes wasser ausm Baumarkt holen 
Ganz verpeilt man  mur die Radis ja reinigen-.- man man man das wär nen disaster und ne Verschmutzung geworden


----------



## Chukku (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Zum Reinigen der Radis/Blöcke kann ich normales 0815 destilliertes Wasser aus dem Baumarkt nehmen, oder (zusätzlich zum Cilit Bang den der Guide empfiehlt)? Ich lese da immer von xx Ultra Pure Water und was weiß ich was für Hightech-destilliertes Wasser man überall angeboten kriegt ^^



Klar, destilliertes Wasser ist voll und ganz ausreichend.
Sowohl zum Reinigen, als auch als Basis für die Kühlflüssigkeit (wenn man Konzentrate benutzen will).

Die Jungs von Aquatuning sprechen manchmal von "Clear Water", das sie benutzen, weil sie halt die entsprechende Osmose-Anlage selbst zur Verfügung haben.

Aber für uns Otto-Normal-User passt dest. Wasser auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mit dem Duschschlauch auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht bisher.. schön warmes wasser durch und gut is, aber bei den schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Produktionsrückständen in den Komponenten muss ja was dran sein..


----------



## Noxxphox (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja lau Guide das Cillit Bang knapp 10min wenn ich mich recht erinner. Gebisreiniger 1 2h? Ist der nicht Agresiver wie Cillit Bang?


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gebissreiniger eignet sich fast für alles ^^
selbst Kalk kriegt man damit weg


@ Noxxphox
wäre er aggressiver, dann hätten viele damit zu kämpfen, dass sich ihre dritten auflösen


----------



## SpatteL (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte keine Probleme mit G48 und Farbe (konzentrierte flüssige Lebensmittelfarbe).
Die Fertiggemische sind im Grunde auch nix anderes, warum also 5-10€/l ausgeben, wenn man es auch für weniger als 1€/l bekommt.
Bin aber auch jemand, dem die Farbe ziemlich egal ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab leider keinen, von den 3ten bin ich noch ne Zeitlang weg xD denke ich...
Naja ich hol mir nachher Cillit Bang damit hab ich bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bei Nickel darf man den Gebiss-Reiniger auch nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde drin lassen.
> Aber Kühler-Reinigen (Neu) ist eh nicht von Nöten.
> Wenn er so aggressiv wäre, dann bräuchtest du jeden Tag ein neues Gebiss.
> Ist ein Hausmittel, mit dem man z.B. Edelstahl-Töpfe und Pfannen wieder zu Hochglanz bringt.



Klar, mit warmen wasser spült man nur irgendwelche Teile raus, aber man kann an den Duschschlauch auch mal eben 10 Minuten heisses wasser durchlaufen lassen.

Kühler - nein, Radiatoren, ja. Zumindest wird das so gesagt. Zuletzt beim MoRa getan, aber da gabs eigentlich nix zum ausspülen. Einige behandeln jeden neuen Radiator vorm Einbau, es soll allerdings speziell bei AC Radiatoren zu massiven verschlechtereungen der Qualität gekommen sein in den letzten Jahren, was die Reinigung wohl eher nötig macht, als nicht


----------



## Chukku (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man muss halt schon zwischen den beiden Varaianten unterscheiden. (Dummerweise weiss ich jetzt auch grad nicht, welche grün und welche orange ist)

Eine der beiden CB Varianten ist "nur" ein starker Fettlöser.
Der dürfte relativ unproblematisch sein (auch wenn man ihn trotzdem nur verdünnt und zeitlich begrenzt verwenden sollte).

Der andere ist ein Kalk-Entferner, der tatsächlich aktiv das Kupfer angreift.
Das ist von einigen Anwendern ja auch so erwünscht, die so etwaige Oxidschichten entfernen und somit wieder eine "frische" Kupferoberfläche herstellen wollen.
Das ist natürlich deutlich kritischer... und auch weniger "nötig".
Auf den Schritt würd ich bei neuen Radis eher verzichten. Bei alten, gebrauchten Radis macht es eventuell Sinn.


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Orange ist der Kalklöser und derjenige, welcher die meisten Metalle angreift

Grün ist der Fettlöser, welcher unverdünnt nichts gegen Kupfer macht (aber man sollte ihn nun auch nicht stunden drinne lassen  )


----------



## Thaurial (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich Alphacool (ALC), denn bei AC (AquaComputer) AMS Radis gibt es keine Lötstellen, die man reinigen muß.
> 
> Du kannst auch 2 Stunden heises Wasser durchlaufen lassen, macht dem Netz-Radi nix aus. Ich nutze z.B. kein CB, ist mir zu aggressiv
> für Kupfer, da kann es schnell zu Problemen kommen, steht auch auf den CB-Flaschen drauf, weiß nur nicht war es die grüne oder orange.



Ja sorry, ich meine ALC.. irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei, aber ich nutze das ebenfalls nicht und denke das hier viel Panik gemacht wird oder übertrieben wird. Muss jeder selbst wissen wie er das handhabt.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich Alphacool (ALC), denn bei AC (AquaComputer) AMS Radis gibt es keine Lötstellen, die man reinigen muß.
> 
> Du kannst auch 2 Stunden heises Wasser durchlaufen lassen, macht dem Netz-Radi nix aus. Ich nutze z.B. kein CB, ist mir zu aggressiv
> für Kupfer, da kann es schnell zu Problemen kommen, steht auch auf den CB-Flaschen drauf, weiß nur nicht war es die grüne oder orange.



Naja du musst es auch verdünnen^^ Pur frist das zeug Brutal gegenüber dem verdünnten. Habs damals nach der guide gemacht und da kam einiges an Schmutz raus.


----------



## wolflux (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> DP Ultra gibt es nicht als Konzentrat. Ist aber einer der *sorgenfreisten *Wasserzusätze/Fertigmischung.



Doch gibt es, habe es zu Hause. In Ebay vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Eine kleine klare Flasche. 
Ist nicht mehr in Ebay drin.
Gruss


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch noch nen DP Ultra Konzentrat daheim (hier mal im Paketkreisel nen Liter abgegriffen): Im Verhältnis 1:10 kann es gemischt werden, ich habe es mit ca. 1:5 drin und hab eigentlich keine Probleme außer zuletzt mal 2-3 winzige (3-4mm) weiße Flocken im AGB... Das muss ich im Auge behalten und schaue etwa alle 2 Wochen mal rein: Bisher keine Wiederholung! 
Im CPU Kühler, den ich vor einigen Monat getauscht habe war nix in den feinen Rillen außer etwas Staub etc. aus den Radis und im Filtersieb ist auch nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Shoggy (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



wolflux schrieb:


> Doch gibt es,



Git es nicht! Was du hast, muss dann ACfluid sein und zwar wohlgemerkt eine extrem alte Flasche, denn das Zeug gibt es seit zig Jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen. Es hat auch nichts mit DP Ultra zu tun da es ein ganz anderes Mittel ist.


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, ich muss zurückrudern: Das was ich verwende ist das von Innovatek! Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 
My bad! Sorry!


----------



## Happy_Hepo (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Fertiggemischen aus dem Autobereich gemacht?
Mein Vater hat noch genug hiervon: AG11

Das scheint von der Zusammensetzung her G48-Substitut : Dest. Wasser 1:1 bis 1:2 zu sein.
Kann man das so benutzen, oder sollte ich das noch weiter verdünnen?
Und wie stark? 1:2 AG11 : Dest. Wasser?
Das würde dann ja 1:5 bis 1:8 ergeben, oder habe ich was übersehen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## VJoe2max (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

G48 oder vergleichbare Konzentrate aus dem Automobilbereich sollte man auf Dauer maximal in einer 1:10 in einem normalen Kreislauf verwenden. In üblichen Waküs ohne wasserberührende Alu-Bauteile bewähren sich auch stärkere Verdünnungen bis ca. 1:20 bestens, ohne die Wirksamkeit bezüglich des Korrosionsschutzes zu verlieren. .

1:5 kann man im Notfall bei Kreisläufen mit Alu-Komponenten nutzen, aber dann sollte man eine Pumpe verwenden, die so hohe Viskositäten auf Dauer verträgt, was nicht für alle Wakü-Pumpen uneingeschränkt gilt.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe die VP655 Non-PWM drin, die sollte auch mit geringerer Verdünnung klarkommen, oder?
Das Datenblatt weist einen Glykolanteil von 32-53% aus. Mit 1:4 sollte ich dann ja auf ein passendes Verhältnis kommen.

Danke und Gruß

Edit sagt: Google bietet eine bei weitem bessere PCGHX-Suche, als das Forum selber 
Ich bin auf ein paar alte Threads gestoßen, in denen du das sehr anschaulich erläuterst. Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar, inwiefern die Pumpe darunter leidet. Beschleunigte Alterung?
Da ich Gummi-Schläuche (EKWB ZMT) benutze, mache ich mir um die Auswaschung von Weichmachern wenig Sorgen.
 für deine Erklärungen!


----------



## wolflux (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Git es nicht! Was du hast, muss dann ACfluid sein und zwar wohlgemerkt eine extrem alte Flasche, denn das Zeug gibt es seit zig Jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen. Es hat auch nichts mit DP Ultra zu tun da es ein ganz anderes Mittel ist.



Ne,
ist von Phobya, Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut aufgepasst

Phobya ZuperZero Clear Concentrate 500ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Danke für die Info.


Happy_Hepo schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Ich habe die VP655 Non-PWM drin, die sollte auch mit geringerer Verdünnung klarkommen, oder?
> Das Datenblatt weist einen Glykolanteil von 32-53% aus. Mit 1:4 sollte ich dann ja auf ein passendes Verhältnis kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## VJoe2max (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Happy_Hepo schrieb:


> ...Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar, inwiefern die Pumpe darunter leidet. Beschleunigte Alterung?


Eine Kreiselpumpe die ein Medium mit höherer Viskosität bewegen muss, wird mechanisch stärker belastet, was ihr für den gleichen Volumenstrom mehr Leistung abfordert und sie wärmer werden lässt. Zum Beispiel für Pumpen wie die DDC-1T+ (18W), die nahe an ihrem konstruktiv vertretbaren Leistungslimit laufen, kann das recht schnell zu viel werden, was mit Überhitzung und Pumpenausfall enden kann (obwohl auch hier Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen). 
Eine echte D5 von Lowara (ehem. Laing) wie z. B. die von AT/ALC als VPP655 gelabelte Pumpe, ist in der Tat ein Modell dem das wenig ausmacht, weil die Pumpe massiv überdimensioniert ist. Das ist ein technisches Erbe ihrer Herkunft aus dem Heizungsbereich, in dem sie als Umwälzpumpe für kleinere Heizkreise (z. B. Solarkreise) genutzt wird, die oft mit Glykolkonzentrationen arbeiten, die so hoch sein müssen, damit sie zusätzlich zur Lösungsmittelfunktion für die Korrosionsinhibitoren auch noch die Funktion als Frostschutz wahrnehmen. Das darf man aber z. B. schon wieder nicht auf "fake-D5" wie die AT/ALC VPP755 übersetzen, denn das ist technisch keine D5, sondern nur eine Pumpe die der D5 in gewissen äußeren Abmessungen ähnelt, aber technisch sonst keine großen Ähnlichkeiten mit einer D5 hat (mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie recht eindeutig unter Zuverlässigkeitsproblemen aufgrund konstruktiver Mängel leidet...).

Unabhängig von deiner Pumpe würde ich dir aber trotzdem nicht empfehlen ohne Not zu viel glykolbasierten Korrosionsschutz ins Wasser zu kippen, weil auch die Wärmekapazität unter hohen Glykolanteilen leidet. Eine Wakü-übliche Glykolkonzentration im Wasser ist kühltechnisch noch ein vergleichsweise unwesentlicher Nachteil aber bei Mischungsverhältnissen wie du sie genannt hast, schlägt sich die zunehmende Glykolkonzentration u. U. bereits messbar als negativer Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung nieder.  Ethylenglykol hat mit ca. 2,36 kJ/(kg*K) eine nur etwas mehr als halb so hohe spezifische Wärmekapazität als Wasser mit ca. 4,18 kJ/(kg*K). Wasser ist rein unter dem Aspekt der spezifischen Wärmekapazität, im für unsere Zwecke relevanten Temperatur- und Druckbereich, das ultimativ beste normal handhabbare Kühlmedium. Je mehr Glykol man dem Wasser also zumischt desto geringer wird die spezifische Wärmekapazität der Mischung und desto eher macht sich das auch negativ in Punkto Kühlleistung bemerkbar. Da dieser Nachteil ohne sonstige Einbußen vermeidbar ist, wenn man so wenig wie möglich aber so viel wie nötig an G48 (oder vergleichbaren Mitteln) beimischt, sollte man es mit der Glykolbeimischung eben aus diesem Grund nicht übertreiben. Es geht letztlich bei der Verwendung von G48 und Co. nur darum zusammen mit dem Glykol genügend Korrosionsinhibitoren in den Kreislauf zu bringen, so dass ein effektiver Korrosionsschutz für einen vernünftigen Zeitraum gewährleistet ist, und das Kühlmedium deshalb nicht allzu häufig erneuert werden muss. Für wenig korrosionsgefährdete Kreisläufe, in denen nur Kupfer, Messing, vernickelte Bauteile, Lötzinn und evtl. Edelstahl als metallische Oberflächen zum Einsatz kommen, ist das aber bei Mischverhältnissen von 1:20 in der Regel bereits gegeben. 



Happy_Hepo schrieb:


> Da ich Gummi-Schläuche (EKWB ZMT) benutze, mache ich mir um die Auswaschung von Weichmachern wenig Sorgen.
> für deine Erklärungen!


Mit Elasomerschläuchen bist du diesbezüglich in der Tat auf der sicheren Seite. Mit PVC-Schläuchen wäre auch das hingegen ein, u. A. in Abhängigkeit von der Glykolkonzentration, mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägtes Problem. PVC-Schläuche können jedoch auch bei sehr geringen Glykolkonzentrationen oder sogar ohne Glykol Weichmacher verlieren - dauert nur länger.


----------



## Rammler2 (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,

macht es einen Unterschied welche Frequenz die Pumpe läuft? Habe sie wegen der Lautstärke mal auf 50 Hz gesetzt. Ist ne Aquastream Ultra XT. Gepumpt wird durch CPU, beide GPUS, zwei 480er 45mm Radiatoren und AGB.
Reicht der Durchfluss noch?
Hab leider keinen Sensor dran


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> macht es einen Unterschied welche Frequenz die Pumpe läuft? Habe sie wegen der Lautstärke mal auf 50 Hz gesetzt. Ist ne Aquastream Ultra XT. Gepumpt wird durch CPU, beide GPUS, zwei 480er 45mm Radiatoren und AGB.
> Reicht der Durchfluss noch?
> Hab leider keinen Sensor dran


Wenn Temps OK: Durchfluss OK! Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Durchfluss kannst du nicht mit der Frequenz bestimmen, kommt auf den Loop mit an.
Meine Aquastream Ultimate läuft mit einer minimalen Drehzahl von 3000 U/min auch mit 50 Hz.

Mein Loop sieht so aus... Pumpe => 420 Radiator => 240 Radiator => CPU-Kühler => Mora => GPU => AGB.
Hierbei habe ich ein Durchfluss von 65 l/h. Mit max. Drehzahl sind es 125 l/h.

Habe aber ein ALC Filter noch zwischen, was sicherlich auch ein klein wenig ausmachen wird.
Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich noch die Grafikkarte nicht mit eingebunden, hier hatte ich mit 3000 U/min 70 l/h.
Das heißt nach einbinden der Grafikkarte hatte ich etwa 5 l/h weniger.

In diesem Sinn lässt sich dies mit deinem Loop nicht abschätzen, ich vermute aber das du jedenfalls über 40 l/h haben wirst.


----------



## Rammler2 (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also reichen 50Hz dann aus? Durchfluss muss also mindestens 40l/h sein?


----------



## Rarek (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rammler2 schrieb:


> Also reichen 50Hz dann aus? Durchfluss muss also mindestens 40l/h sein?



die Temperaturen müssen dir gefallen, alles andere ist egal


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut meinen Erkenntnisse reicht ein Durchfluss zwischen 40 und 60 Liter aus.
Ob du auch 40 Liter haben wirst kann dir keiner sagen, denn es reicht das sich einer deine Kühler oder Radiatoren zusetzt damit du darunter fällst.
Würde daher wenn du es genau wissen möchtest ein Durchflusssensor kaufen und noch dazwischen mit einbinden, denn alles andere wäre nur reine Spekulation oder Glauben.

Und wie hier auch bereits schon richtig geschrieben wurde würdest du es auch an den schlechteren Temperaturen erkennen.
Wenn die passen, sollte daher auch der Rest passen.


----------



## chischko (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob 25, 40, 70 oder 100 L/h ist bei ner geschlossenen WaKü eigentlich komplett egal! ... Noch dazu scheinen deine Temperaturen i.O. zu sein! 
Die Temperaturen innerhalb eines Loops unterscheiden sich kaum und es ist quasi egal wie schnell das Wasser durchströmt da Wasser eine sehr gute Wärmespeicherkapazität hat und zusätzlich wenn es langsam durch fließt auch langsam durch den Radi fließt also stärker abgekühlt wird. 
Ergo: Keine Panik, deine 50Hz reichen, Punkt!


----------



## RFL91 (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir ein Case aus Holz gebaut in dem mein MoRa an der Decke montiert ist. Pumpe, NT und Kabel verschwinden unter einer Abdeckung. Mein Problem ist, dass ich jetzt vor dem Lackieren mal alles zusammengeschraubt hab und meine Auqastreampumpe trotz Shoggy Sandwhich oder wie das Teil auch entkoppelt, jedoch ist alles durch PETG-Rohre miteinander verbunden. Sogar bei 50 Hz hört man immernoch die Pumpe! Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum wollen oder haben eigentlich so viele eine Aquastream Pumpe ? 

Persönliche Meinung: sieht furchtbar aus und konnte bis dato keinen Vorteil zu den üblichen Alternativen D5 oder DDC finden.


----------



## RFL91 (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Warum wollen oder haben eigentlich so viele eine Aquastream Pumpe ?




Ich hab sie halt. Wurde mir mal empfohlen.

Vibrieren andere weniger laut?


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Warum wollen oder haben eigentlich so viele eine Aquastream Pumpe ?
> 
> Persönliche Meinung: sieht furchtbar aus und konnte bis dato keinen Vorteil zu den üblichen Alternativen D5 oder DDC finden.


In meinem Fall hätte mich eine D5 + Top auch an die 100 Euro gekostet und bezüglich der Aquasuite Software was ich auch dazu haben wollte hätte mich ein Aquaero 6 da ich meine Lüfter auch per PWM steuern wollte nochmals 100 Euro gekostet. Mit meiner Aquastream Ultimate jedoch hatte ich alles für nur 100 Euro.

In meinem Fall habe ich eine Zwischendecke so das meine Pumpe darunter verbaut ist und mit geschlossenem Seitenteil nicht sichbar ist.
Daher war die Größe bezogen auf die Optik in meinem Fall nicht ausschlaggebend.

Meine Pumpe ist mit 50Hz(3000 U/min) nicht aus meinem Rechner raus zu hören.
Meine Pumpe ist auch nur mit solch ein Sandwich entkoppelt.

Allerdings soll die Ultimate Version leiser als die Vorgänger Modelle sein.
Siehe dazu: https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/p1420130-neu-aquastream-ultimate/#post1420130
Auch laut diesem Test soll sogar die Ultimate egal ob mit maximaler oder mit minimaler Drehzahl am leiseste sein: Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Messergebnisse

Wobei andere Pumpen entkoppelt auch sehr leise sind.

@RFL91
Hast du die Pumpe direkt mit PETG-Rohre verbunden? Denn wenn ja würden andere Pumpen die Vibration damit auch übertragen bekommen.
Mein Tipp daher... verwende für die Pumpe Schlauch, damit sich die Vibration nicht mit übertragen kann.

Zudem wird Holz Schall auch verstärkt übertragen.

Was du auch noch versuchen kannst ist solch ein Mod-Pumpenflügelrad einzubauen.
Habe ich bei mir gemacht und es kann sein dass ich mir dies nur einbilde, aber ich bin der Meinung das die Pumpe noch lauf ruhiger geworden ist und dadurch noch leiser ist.

Zumindest kann ich sie aus meiner Sitzposition nicht raus hören.
Selbst wenn ich sehr nah dran gehe muss ich mich schon sehr darauf konzentrieren um minimal was heraus hören zu können, da meine Festplatten momentan das lauteste in meinem System sind.

Wenn Luft im Pumpengehäuse ist kann es auch zu höhere Geräusche kommen oder wenn das Pumpenflügelrad spiel hat.
Mit dem Mod-Pumpenflügelrad ist bei mir keinerlei spiel vorhanden, war aber zuvor kaum was vorhanden.

Ist bei dir Spiel vorhanden kannst auch Gewindedichtband verwenden, was zum abdichten von Wasserleitungen verwendet wird.
Link: Eheim Mod 1 und 2

Es soll auch Geräusche verursachen wenn dieser Magnet spiel hat.
Manche haben dieses mit etwas Sekundenkleber fixiert. 
Bei mir hatte der Magnet zwar auch ein klein wenig spiel, aber so minimal weshalb ich mir keine Gedanken dazu gemacht habe und daher  nichts unternommen habe.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe keine Erfahrung mit Hardtubes.

Ich kann mir nur denken wenn hierzu kein Puffer vorhanden ist dass dann auch sich Vibration übertragen kann.
Aber was du schreibst hört sich auch plausibel an, danke für deine Info. 

EDIT: Wobei da meine Pumpe ehe nicht sichtbar verbaut ist ich auf Nummer sicher gehen würde und ein kleiner Zwischenstück dennoch aus Schlauch machen würde.
Zum Beispiel zur Zwischendecke was ich habe mit Schottverbindung.


----------



## illousion (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ob 25, 40, 70 oder 100 L/h ist bei ner geschlossenen WaKü eigentlich komplett egal! ... Noch dazu scheinen deine Temperaturen i.O. zu sein!
> Die Temperaturen innerhalb eines Loops unterscheiden sich kaum und es ist quasi egal wie schnell das Wasser durchströmt da Wasser eine sehr gute Wärmespeicherkapazität hat und zusätzlich wenn es langsam durch fließt auch langsam durch den Radi fließt also stärker abgekühlt wird.
> Ergo: Keine Panik, deine 50Hz reichen, Punkt!



Naja aber ob 25l/h jetzt reichen hängt stark von den Kühlern ab oder? Grenzschichtbildung und so :o


----------



## RFL91 (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> @RFL91
> Hast du die Pumpe direkt mit PETG-Rohre verbunden? [...] verwende für die Pumpe Schlauch, damit sich die Vibration nicht mit übertragen kann.



Ja hab ich. Hatte das vorher auch, und mit ner Durchführung durch die Abdeckplatte. War auch besser, sah aber nicht so schön aus. Man merkt auch richtig, wie das PETG-Rohr bis zur Grafikkarte vibriert. Gibt es keine Fittings die das abdämpfen?

PS: Holz wird noch verkleidet bzw. Lackiert und die Kabel aufgeräumt. Das ist nur vorläufig.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @IIcarus: Das die AS XT so leise ist, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hier auf dem Bild ist eine D5 bei 80%,
> und nicht wahr zu nehmen, auch Nachts war sie nicht zu hören. D5 Pumpen sind nicht so laut, wie oft behauptet wird.


Ja die XT scheint da leider doch etwas lauter zu sein, da ich noch nie eine XT hatte kann ich dies nicht beurteilen.
Zum Glück scheint sich da mit der neuen Version was ich habe was getan zu haben.

Link: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Was ich so auch bestätigen kann.

PS... schöner Aufbau im Übrigen, müsste ich die Pumpe bei mir sichtbar verbauen wäre es auch zu 100% eine D5 Pumpe...


----------



## RFL91 (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Du fragst einen der keine Hardtubes hat. Die Erklärung hab ich schon gepostet.
> Und das man Pumpen mit HT auch direkt verbinden kann ohne was zu hören, siehe hier.



Hast du nen Text oder nen Post zu dem Bild? Das Bild alleine sagt leider wenig aus.


----------



## RFL91 (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man benutzt Fittinge die 2 O-Ringe (im Inneren) haben. Und die Pumpe trosselt, damit erst keine
> großen Vibrationen vorhanden sind.



Sorry, anscheinend überlesen.

Gedrosselt ist die Pumpe auf 50 Hz weniger geht nicht, welche Fittings haben denn 2 O-Ringe?


----------



## the_leon (21. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> hier.



Was ist dass denn für ein D5 Top?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So meine Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard ist schecklich schlecht und dies nervte mich schon längere Zeit. Für eine Wasserkühlung braucht es aber keine sonderlich variable Steuerung, mir reicht schon ein Fixer Wert, welchen ich in Windows aber auslesen kann.

Nach gefühlt 100 Jahren habe ich nun endlich begriffen wie Speedfan funktioniert und eines meiner Probleme hat sich nun in Luft aufgelöst 

Für meine Wasserkühlung muss ich aber feststellen, dass die Noctua NF-S12 Lüfter überhaupt nicht für einen Radiator geeignet sind. Hier muss ich sicher nachbestellen. 
Was mich nun noch stört und hier eben mein Aufbau im Weg ist, wenn ich meinen hinteren Lüfter wechseln möchte (im Moment ein NF-P12, aber wenn ich schon neue NF-F12 bestelle...) müsste ich meinen Loop wieder auseinander nehmen


----------



## Noxxphox (22. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spülaufbau mit ner Pumoe für die Bohrmaschiene und 2 Kanistern zum spülen war ein Erfolg. Auch wenn die Pumoe etwas von ihrem schmierstofr verloren hat und ich kurzerhand erstmal nen Benzinfilter dazwischen genagelt hab für 1,50€. Danach ging das super zu reinigen, auch wenn ich die Chemikalienkur deswegen 2 mal durchziehen musste. Sieht in drinnen ziemlich sauber aus bis  1 2 kleinigkeiten die nicht rausgehen wollten. Dürfte nicht schlimm sein oder? Dürfte sauberer wie mit hand einfüllen sein.


----------



## RFL91 (22. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab die Pumpe jetzt doch an Schläuche gemacht. Jetzt ist alles wieder flüsterleise.




@Noxxphox: Hatte ich auch mal vor. Da es bei dir geklappt hat steht dem wohl nix mehr im Wege.


----------



## Tony130 (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann man die MagiCool  DCP450 irgentwie am radiator befestigen?


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss feststellen, dass es bei einer Wakü extrem auf die Lüfterkonfiguration ankommt.

Ich hatte in meiner Front 2 Noctua NF-S12 Lüfter, welche eigentlich nur Gehäuse-Lüfter sind. Ich wollte sie aber nicht einfach so in Rente schicken, weshalb ich sie eben in meine Wakü eingebunden hatte. Ich habe jetzt versucht diese durch meine herumliegenden Vardar Lüfter zu ersetzten. Resultat, bei deutlich geringerer Lautstärke, was das Rauschen angeht, gleiche Temperaturen, ich könnte so die Temperaturen sogar noch etwas drücken. Allerdings ist das Laufgeräusch der Vardar fast unerträglich, ich weiss nicht ob die Reviewer alle taub sind, eine Spende seitens EK erhalten haben oder ich einfach nur Pech hatte mit meinen 2... 

Ich habe jetzt 5 (Habe mich einfach entschlossen jetzt keine Kompromisse zu machen) Noctua NF-F120 PPC Lüfter bestellt. Richtig geregelt sollte ich mit diesen das Maximum aus dem Gehäuse herausholen können.

Lüftersteuerung, mit Speedfan erhielt ich ein paar BSD (resp. GSD als insider), Speedfan weg, Problem weg. Die für meine MB gedachte Software ist schon sehr als und nicht sonderlich ansprechend (gab seit Ewigkeiten kein Update mehr), allerdings Funktioniert die Software für die neuen Intel 200 Boards auch auf meinem, also kann ich die Lüfter aber sehr gut regeln 

Noch ne Anmerkung zu meiner CPU, hier scheine ich ein richtiges Heizwell Modell erwischt zu haben. Die CPU erreicht Temperaturen von 70°C (max), und dabei wird die GPU nur 37°C warm. Das Wasser kann also nicht wärmer sein. Unschöner Delta.

Bei gleichtzeitigen CPU+GPU(mit OC) Falten, bekomme ich eine maximale GPU Temperatur von 52°C, was für mich ganz ok ist. Sollte der Delta bei der GPU bei den üblichen 10°C liegen, wäre das Wasser maximal 42°C Warm. Wenn ich die Last ganz wegnehme, fällt die Temperatur augenblicklich auf 45°C, hier wird ja bestimmt auch noch ein Delta existieren.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@arc
Die Noctua ppc sind nicht so gut wie die Konsumer NF12. Die Industrial klacken in unteren Drehzahlbereich

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @arc
> Die Noctua ppc sind nicht so gut wie die Konsumer NF12. Die Industrial klacken in unteren Drehzahlbereich
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, sollte ein Betrieb leisen niedrigen rpm aber Problemlos möglich sein und durch den 3-Phasen Motor sollten sie gerade in niedrigen Drehzahlen ruhiger laufen. Vom Statischen Druck müssen sie gleich sein, da die Form die gleiche ist.

Wenn sie da sind, werden die, die am einfachsten zu tauschenden gewechselt und wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin, gehen sie alle wieder zurück und es werden die normalen bestellt.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine F12 iPPC klacker von 450-500rpm an absolut nicht mehr - hatte sie lange genug im offenen Aufbau 50cm neben meinem Kopf laufen. Entweder ich hatte einfach nur extrem viel Glück mit den Teilen oder alle anderen übertreiben ^^


----------



## Haarstrich (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> kann man die MagiCool  DCP450 irgentwie am radiator befestigen?



Eine einfache Lösung wäre die beiliegenden Winkel zur Befestigung am HDD-Käfig gerade zu biegen und als Schienen an den Radiator  zu schrauben.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin dann echt mal gespannt. Brauche sie ja eigentlich gar nicht einzubauen, kann sie ja einfach offen an einem Anschluss testen. Wenn sie nicht gefallen, können sie ja noch immer zurück gehen.

Gerade bei solchen Sachen wie Lüfter mache ich mir gerne selbst ein Bild. Wie ich schon angedeutet habe, bin ich z.b. mit den EKWB Vardar 120mm F3 gar nicht zufrieden, da sie ein leichtes quietschendes Geräusch machen und auch das Luftgeräusch ist in Anbetracht der Leistung auch sehr hoch. Hier sind die normalen NF-F12 ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## the_leon (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe aktuell die Blacksilent PL-PS auf dem Radiator laufen. Hab auch absolut nichts gehört, keine Nebengeräusche und war top zufrieden 
Seit gestern schleift jetzt bei einem Lüfter manchmal das Lager. Absolut leise und auch nicht messbar (mit dem mir zur Verfügung stehendem Equipment), aber bei absoluter Stille im Raum eben hörbar.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich den Lüfter durch einen Eloop tauschen (hab leider nur die 3pin Version mit 1200rpm (glaub ich) da) und werde dann erneut berichten.
Ansonsten hab ich als Gehäuselüfter SW3 im Einsatz, auf dem Radiator hab ich diese allerdings noch nicht getestet 



ebastler schrieb:


> Meine F12 iPPC klacker von 450-500rpm an absolut nicht mehr - hatte sie lange genug im offenen Aufbau 50cm neben meinem Kopf laufen. Entweder ich hatte einfach nur extrem viel Glück mit den Teilen oder alle anderen übertreiben ^^


Du lebst in Österreich, also bist du da in der Meinungsbildung eingeschränkt und kannst du das eh nicht beurteilen 


Spoiler



Kleiner Scherz unter Arbeitskollegen


----------



## VJoe2max (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da muss ich mal einhaken, weil mir bislang keine konsistente Erklärung für dieses häufig im Zusammenhang mit den Noctua Industrial PPC Lüftern genannte Problem begegnet ist. Was genau wird eigentlich immer unter "PWM-Klackern" verstanden? 
Mir ist dieses Phänomen ehrlich gesagt noch nicht live begegnet weil ich noch keinen dieser Lüfter hatte. Aber wenn es etwas mit der Ansteuerung der Lüfter per PWM zu tun haben soll, spräche das ja dafür, dass hier etwas nicht sauber abgestimmt ist (entweder in der Lüfterelektronik oder von der Signalquelle kommend). Eigentlich sollte das Drehfeld einfach nur im Tastverhältnis des PWM-Signals langsamer als die Maximaldrehzahl werden. Da sehe ich auch bei geringen Drehzahlen keinen Grund der zu einem klackernden Geräusch führen sollte. Bei anderen PWM-Lüftern ist das auch nicht der Fall - die Frage ist also, warum sollte das gerade bei den Noctua Industrial PPC der Fall sein, die ja Qualitativ zu den hochwertigsten Lüftern am Markt gehören, was Lager, Geometrie und Verarbeitung angeht?


----------



## DARPA (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da mein Loop seit ziemlich genau 6 Monaten in Betrieb ist, hatte ich gestern die spontane Idee, mal nen Wasserwechsel zu machen. Eigentlich um mal Schläuche und AGB zu checken.
Ich verwende Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch und Mayhems X1 Fertigmische.

Also zuerst den AGB etwas abgelassen. Dabei dann direkt die erste Erkenntnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten bei PVC und Glykol. Die Menge ist allerdings überschaubar. 

Hab es weitesgehend mit Wattestäbchen entfernt und dann die nächste Erkenntnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ja grün! Hab erstmal an nen Nickelsalz gedacht (Nickelchlorid?). Bin aber chemisch nicht so bewandert, vllt kann ja jemand was dazu sagen.
Die gleiche Grünfärbung hab ich noch minimal vorm Ablaufhahn gefunden (also an einer Stelle, wo keine Strömung ist).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der nächste Schritt war durchspülen. Hab dazu die Pumpe laufen lassen, Ablaufhahn minimal geöffnet und schluckweise immer dest. Wasser nachgekippt, wenn der AGB halb leer war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze hat ca. 2h gedauert, bis keine Färbung mehr zu sehen war. Danach hab ich den Rest normal blaufen lassen, so dass der Loop so weit wie möglich leer war.

Dann mal Bestandsaufnahme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im AGB sind nur die Reste von der Ablagerung der Weichmacher und allgemein bisschen ölig durchs Glykol. Keine Färbung zu erkennen.
Auch die Schläuche haben keine Farbe angenommen,. aber sind schön trüb geworden. Aber auch hier keine Überraschung.
Weitere Ablagerungen waren nicht zu sehen.

Radiatoren und Kühler hab ich nicht zerlegt. Wie gesagt, war ne spontane Idee und der Rechner sollte wieder laufen. Hab aber mal den Graka Kühler von unten fotografiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier sind Weichmacher zu erkennen. Was mir nur wundert sind die weißen Flecken auf den nicht ausgefrästen Stellen. Also dort, wo gar keine Flüssigkeit hinkommt. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber vorher sah der glaube nicht so aus. Wär mir sicher aufgefallen. Lag ich also mit dem Nickel im Grün nicht so falsch?

Temperaturen haben sich in der ganzen Betriebszeit nicht geändert und sind auch im normalen guten Bereich. Der Widerstand hat sich wohl etwas erhöht, hatte beim Wiederanfahren bei voller Pumpendrehzahl nur 180 statt 190 l/h.

Da ich noch eine neu Flasche vom dem gleichen X1 da hatte, kam das wieder rein. Aber diesmal verdünnt mit dest. Wasser (2:1).
Wenn die nächste Graka reinkommt, wird alles mal komplett zerlegt und ggf. gereinigt. Obwohl es eigentlich nicht schlimm aussah, wechsel ich eventuell dann auf Neoprene, aber noch nicht sicher. Farbe hat ja auch was. Und die meisten Weichmacher werden ja jetzt raus sein. Und wie sagt man, wer schön sein will, muss leiden 

Soviel zu meinem kleinen Bericht. Die meisten werden es so oder so ähnlich schon oft gesehen und gelesen haben. Wollte euch trotzdem teilhaben lassen.
Und vllt. kann noch jemand was zu der Grünfärbung und den Flecken am GPU Kühler sagen.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe es so schon gesehen, bei mir in meiner eigenen Wakü und hier war es meine Faulheit die Radiatoren vor Inbetriebnahme zu reinigen...


----------



## Tony130 (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Eine einfache Lösung wäre die beiliegenden Winkel zur Befestigung am HDD-Käfig gerade zu biegen und als Schienen an den Radiator  zu schrauben.



danke


----------



## Shutterfly (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm juhu, ich glaub ich hab meine GPU für den Custom Loop gefunden.

Eigentlich hatte ich ja mit einer 1080 Ti geliebäugelt aber dann bin ich heute darüber gestolpert: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 AERO 8G OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D

Referenz-Design, 539 Euro und dann noch 50 Euro Cash-Back. Wäre also 489 Euro für eine 1080. Glaube günstiger gehts im Moment gar nicht.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war aber vor einer Woche 

Edith: Außerdem steht da nicht der Händler. Solang es kein seriöser Händler ist, bringt mir dieser Peak auch nix.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Falls dir nicht aufgefallen ist, seit MSI das Cash-Back hat, sind die Preise für die Teile gestiegen.



Seufz. Deine Aussage bringt mir wegen zwei Punkten nichts:

1. Wie schon gesagt: Der Preisgraph gab den günstigen Preis für diesen Tag an. Es muss ihn nur ein Händler für kurze Zeit gehabt haben. Zum Beispiel ein übliches kurzfristiges Lock-Angebot von MF. Das Graph spiegelt nicht den realen Marktpreis wieder, da es nur den günstigsten Preis repräsentiert. Wäre dieser Graph das arithmetisches Mittel aller Händlerpreise, dann könnte man ggf. daraus etwas ableiten.

2. Was ich sehe ist, dass die Karte seit dem 15.03 relativ konstant den aktuellen Preis gekostet hat. Es gab nur drei eintägige Peaks nach unten durch ggf. nur einen Händler. Ich sehe hier kein Preisanstieg zum Beginn der Aktion. Ich sehe in den letzten 40 Tagen einen konstanten Preis, welcher nur an drei Tagen durch geringe Fluktuation kurzfristig beeinflusst wurde.


----------



## DARPA (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe es so schon gesehen, bei mir in meiner eigenen Wakü und hier war es meine Faulheit die Radiatoren vor Inbetriebnahme zu reinigen...



Ok, ja ich hab die Parts vor Montage auch nur mit dest. Wasser durchgespült.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor meinem neuaufbau habe ich sie gründlich mit Wasser durchgespült und hier kam auch nicht viel raus, anschliessend mit einer Zitronensäure Behandlung, habe ich mich selbst gewundert was dort noch rauskam. Das Grobste hatte sich aber schon in den Blöcken abgesetzt, leider...


----------



## Rarek (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und ich werde mal schauen, was heute abend meine Pumpe sagt...
müsste dank Glykol ja nun sofort anlaufen, statt wie mit reinem Wasser ohne Schmierung ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich mich frage, wie sie es bei all den AiO Radiatoren machen.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe schon ein paar Videos gesehen  , finde es nur sehr mutig von denen mit so einem Gammel auch noch X-Jahre Herstellergarantie zu geben.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind alles Dinge die man wissentlich seitens der Hersteller in Kauf nimmt. AIO-Waküs sind heute keine technischen Produkte mehr, sondern lediglich auf möglichst billig getrimmte Konsumartikel - vergleichbar mit Werbegeschenks-Taschenrechnern oder anderen Ramschladen-Regalfüllungen. Da reicht es wenn es gerade so irgendwie funktioniert. 
Garantie nimmt bei AIOs eh kaum einer ernst . Die Dinger sind offenbar ne ziemliche Goldgrube für die Anbieter, da man sie eben extrem billig und, was z. B. die Reinigung oder andere wichtige Schritte angeht, nicht nach dem Stand der Technik produzieren kann. Dazu lassen sie sich in vergleichsweise großen Mengen über alle möglichen unqaulifizierten Vertriebskanäle absetzen. Die paar Hansel die da tatsächlich erfolgreich auf ihre Garantie pochen sind bei so einem Geschäftsmodell verschmerzbar, oder werden irgendwie abgespeist. Ist ja sowieso ne tendenziell eher leicht handhabbare Zielgruppe die sich mit solchen Teilen abgibt. Die Dauer der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung überstehen die meisten AIOs im Übrigen ja irgendwie, und wenn so ein Konstrukt danach das Zeitliche segnet, dürften viele die Dinger halt einfach wegschmeißen, wenn sie nicht mehr funktionieren. Bei langen Garantiezeiten kann man bei solchen Produkten jedenfalls davon ausgehen, dass der Anbieter damit nicht seine technische Kompetenz oder sein Vertrauen in die eigenen Produkte zum Ausdruck bringen will, sondern eine Risikoabschätzung gemacht wurde, mit wie vielen Garantierückläufern gerechnet werden muss, die man nicht anderweitig abbügeln kann. Außerdem ist ein lange Garantiezeit etwas womit man bei Reviews von irgendwelchen wenig kompetenten Gestalten bei YT, FB und Co. Punkte machen kann. Das kurbelt den Absatz an und bis die ersten Garantiefälle aufkommen ist das Teil schon wieder Schnee von gestern. Mit ein bisschen Schwund in Sachen Garantie-Fällen muss zwar immer gerechnet werden - aber wenn man dafür in der Masse bei jeder Einheit ein-zwei Euro einsparen kann, geht die Rechnung immer noch gut auf. AIOs sind ja im Großen und Ganzen ohnehin als Wegwerfartikel konzipiert. Wenn man ne hochwertige Wakü will, darf man sich halt keine AIO kaufen. Keine Ahnung was die Leute dazu treibt sich diesen Schmarrn,  teilweise sogar in Versionen die mit Alu-Radis und Kupferkühlern, massenweise in ihre Kisten zu dübeln - manchmal sogar auf teurer Hardware . Das wird natürlich auch noch durch Hardware-Hersteller gefördert die solche Teile inzwischen sogar ab Werk auf ihre Grakas schnallen. Die wissen aber auch ganz genau, dass sich in zwei drei Jahren keine Sau mehr für das dann alte Geraffel interessiert - auch wenn es kaputt geht. 
Mit dem was eine echte Wakü ausmacht haben AIOs ja außer dem Grundprinzip eine wasserbasierten Flüssigkeit als Wärmeträger zu nutzen meist nicht allzu viel zu tun....

Sorry, musste raus! Diese AIOs und ihr direkter und indirekter schlechter Einfluss auf den gesamten Wakü-Markt gehen mir einfach extrem auf den Keks.


----------



## Rarek (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm, das ich deinen Text nur sehr grob überflogen habe, joe... 




abseits dessen lief meine Pumpe wie erwartet auf'n ersten Ruck an


----------



## VJoe2max (23. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek: Nein - hab mich eh bloß über AIOs im Allgemeinen ausgekotzt .

Zum Pumpenanlauf: Das Glykol im Wasser führt übrigens oft auch zu einem leiseren Laufgeräsuch . Hat insb. in Kreisläufen ohne Weichmacherprobleme nur Vorteile - solange man es mit der Dosis nicht übertreibt.


----------



## Rarek (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Rarek: Nein - hab mich eh bloß über AIOs im Allgemeinen ausgekotzt .
> 
> Zum Pumpenanlauf: Das Glykol im Wasser führt übrigens oft auch zu einem leiseren Laufgeräsuch . Hat insb. in Kreisläufen ohne Weichmacherprobleme nur Vorteile - solange man es mit der Dosis nicht übertreibt.



kann ich gut verstehen 

bei mir scheint es "nur" dafür zu sogen, dass sie jetzt mehr Brummt als hochtönig läuft - geht so besser in den Lüftern unter ^^
aber sonst kriege ich da eh nichts mit, da die Lüfter eh lauter sind (Lüfter dürfen bei mir gerne hörbar sein, solange sie nur Luftrauschen verursachen aber sonst leise sind)


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal einhaken, weil mir bislang keine konsistente Erklärung für dieses häufig im Zusammenhang mit den Noctua Industrial PPC Lüftern genannte Problem begegnet ist. Was genau wird eigentlich immer unter "PWM-Klackern" verstanden?



Ich hab aktuell noch 6 von den NF-F12 ppc PWM und werde sie in den nächsten Tage allesamt wieder rausnehmen.
Alle 6 Stück tickern deutlich vernehmbar vor sich hin. Und zwar in ALLEN Drehzahlbereichen, nicht nur bei niedrigen rpm.
Das Geräusch ist von der Frequenz her allerdings direkt drehzahlabhängig (ca. 1 "Tick" bei jeder 2ten Wellenumdrehung) und wirkt bei höheren Drehzahlen daher gleichmässiger und weniger nervig. Ab 1000 rpm geht es dann eh im Luftrauschen unter.

Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass es sich dabei weder um "PWM Klackern" noch um "Lagergeräusch" handelt.
Lagergeräusch fällt aus, weil das Geräusch sofort weg ist, wenn man das Kabel bei 1500rpm einfach vom Header zieht (Lüfter dreht dann wegen Rotationsträgheit noch eine Weile geräuschlos nach).
PWM fällt aus, weil ich auch schon User-Beiträge gelesen habe, die das gleiche Problem mit der non-PWM 3Pin Version dieses Lüfters haben.
Wenn ich die Lüfter bei ca. 300rpm direkt neben mein Ohr halte, hört sich das Ticken deutlich "elektrisch" an... liegt wohl irgendwie an der Variante des Antriebs, der bei der industrial Version benutzt wird.

Übrigens hatte ich Anfang 4 Stück in einem schallgedämmten SilentBase800 auf dem Fussboden drin und hab die dort nicht rausgehört.
Jetzt habe ich aber 6 in einem komplett ungedämmten Case aus Alu und Glas neben mir auf dem Tisch und das Geräusch raubt mir den letzten Nerv.

Die normalen NF-F12 und NF-P12 zeigen von diesem Phänomen aber keinerlei Anzeichen.
Gestern hab ich zum ersten Mal die NF-S12 redux 700 ausprobiert und die Tickern auch.. allerdings deutlich leiser.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich zum ersten Mal die NF-S12 redux 700 ausprobiert und die Tickern auch.. allerdings deutlich leiser.



Das lese ich nicht gerne. Wollte mir eigentlich die NF-P14s redux-1200 auf meinen MO-RA klemmen und muss noch Angst haben, dass ich die höre... bwäääh


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir dazu am Besten einmal in diesem Thread 
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016
Post Nr. 565 an.

In Post Nr. 571 wird die Frage nach der PWM Version übrigens verneint.

Ist schon merkwürdig, dass die einen User über unerträgliches Klackern klagen und die Anderen überhaupt nichts hören.
Liegt eventuell auch an einer Umstellung der Produktion bei Noctua? Oder verschiedenen Lieferchargen?


----------



## arcDaniel (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> ...Übrigens hatte ich Anfang 4 Stück in einem schallgedämmten SilentBase800 auf dem Fussboden drin und hab die dort nicht rausgehört....



Und gerade hier ist der Punkt, ich habe ja das Phanteks Evolv ATX (Standard), welches zwar nicht gedämmt ist aber eine relativ gute Eigendämmung hat (im vergleich zu meinem vorherigen Corsair 650D sogar super) und mein PV steht unter dem Schreibtisch. Weiter habe ich nichts gegen ein leichtes Luftrauschen.

Von den NF-S kann ich für eine Wasserkühlung nur abraten. Es liegen Welten zwischen der Leistung von einem NF-S und einem NF-F. Der Unterschied von NF-S auf Vardar ist schon gross und die NF-F sind nochmals besser als die Vardar.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Schau dir dazu am Besten einmal in diesem Thread
> 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016
> Post Nr. 565 an.
> 
> In Post Nr. 571 wird die Frage nach der PWM Version übrigens verneint.



Danke für diese detaillierte Info! Vielleicht war es einfach ein Produktionsproblem.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Im Luxx Forum hat einer Silent Wings 2 Lüfter auf seinen MORA und ist sehr zufrieden damit.
> Die sind zwar suboptimal bei Radis, aber beim MORA deckt die Blende die Hohlräume ab.



Ich hab auch Silent Wings 2 in meinem derzeitigen PC und bin ein großer Fan davon. Für den MO-RA könnte ich mal die SW3 ins Auge fassen. Eigentlich hatte ich jedoch mit den Redux geliebäugelt, da diese schon einen ticken günstiger sind und bei 9x 140ern merkt man schnell, ob die Lüfter 16 Euro oder 22-25 Euro kosten  Was mich aber vor allem ankotzt, dass ich an keiner Stelle mal den Drehzahlbereich der SW3 finde. Selbst in den technischen Datenblättern steht nix dazu.

Persönlich hätte ich auch kein Problem damit 3 PIN Lüfter zu nehmen, wenn ich dem PWM-Klackern entgehen möchte. Jedoch empfinde ich eine Steuerung per Spannung durch die entstehende Abwärme bei 9 Lüftern schon komplizierter zu regeln.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shutter
Mit einem Poweradjust oder Aquaero kein Problem

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Shutter
> Mit einem Poweradjust oder Aquaero kein Problem



Kostet alles jedoch wieder Geld. Und gerade die beiden genannten Produkte sind nicht mit Linux kompatibel, da es die Suite voraussetzt, welche es nur für Windows gibt 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @Shutterfly: Ich erinnere mich dunkel, mal gelesen zu haben, das die SW3 nicht so gut sein sollen, wie die SW2.



Habe ich auch schon gelesen. Dann jedoch auch wieder, dass sie besser sein sollen. Subjektivität ist hier oft das Problem. Die SW2 sind EOL und z.B. schon von deren Webseite verschwunden für alles über 92mm. Bin gespannt wie lang es die SW2 noch gibt.


----------



## the_leon (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persönlich finde die SW3 140mm leiser als die 140mm SW2, mehr hab ich davon noch nicht in der Hand gehabt


----------



## DOcean (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Scheint so als ob es keine durchweg gute Quali mehr gibt. Sonst gebe es in den Foren, nicht die unterschiedlichen Meinungen.



Jein, früher hat auch nicht jeder gleich im Forum "rumgeheult" wenn etwas nicht ging, wir haben heute viele Luxusprobleme...

Aber klar ist auch das immer mehr Hersteller auf dem Markt sind, der Druck es "billiger" zu machen wird größer...


----------



## v3nom (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kostet alles jedoch wieder Geld. Und gerade die beiden genannten Produkte sind nicht mit Linux kompatibel, da es die Suite voraussetzt, welche es nur für Windows gibt



An einem Windows PC einrichten und dann einfach das Aquaero alleine laufen lassen.


----------



## Rarek (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> An einem Windows PC einrichten und dann einfach das Aquaero alleine laufen lassen.



und vorallem reicht da ja auch schon der Schlepptop, den man sich schnell beim Kumpel ausgeborgt hat ^^


----------



## zwergimpc (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie sehen die Meinungen eigentlich zu einem monoblock aus? ich war mir noch nicht ganz sicher welchen cpu kühler ich mir für meinen ryzen 1700x holen sollte und nun hat ekwb einen monoblock für meinen asus crosshair vorgestellt. rein aus ästhetischer sicht, sagt mir ein normaler cpu kühlblock mehr zu, bringt denn ein monoblock bei OC wirklich bessere Temperaturen  auf die straße  bei den vrms oder nur marke messtoleranzen und es macht keine wirklichen unterschiede?!


----------



## chischko (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



zwergimpc schrieb:


> wie sehen die Meinungen eigentlich zu einem monoblock aus? ich war mir noch nicht ganz sicher welchen cpu kühler ich mir für meinen ryzen 1700x holen sollte und nun hat ekwb einen monoblock für meinen asus crosshair vorgestellt. rein aus ästhetischer sicht, sagt mir ein normaler cpu kühlblock mehr zu, bringt denn ein monoblock bei OC wirklich bessere Temperaturen  auf die straße  bei den vrms oder nur marke messtoleranzen und es macht keine wirklichen unterschiede?!



Beim Monoblock hast Du halt meist den Nachteil, dass Du ans Mainboard und damit (meist) auch an die CPU und wenn Du aufrüstest auch nen neuen Kühler kaufen musst, der auch meist teurer ist als die üblichen CPU Kühler.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Persönlich (Rückblickend auf die letzten 8Jahre) habe ich mehr Grafikkarten gewechselt als Plattformen. Somit wäre ich mit einem Cover CPU+Spannungswandler sehr zufrieden. 

Die Blöcke von EKWB finde ich ja eh klasse, allerdings bei diesen Blöcken bekommt man nur sehr wenige POM Versionen, was ich schon schade finde.

Im Moment könnten diese neuen Blöcke sogar meine Kaufentscheidung fürs nächste Mainboard beeinflussen.


----------



## DARPA (24. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Scheint so als ob es keine durchweg gute Quali mehr gibt. Sonst gebe es in den Foren, nicht die unterschiedlichen Meinungen.



Ich glaube, dass liegt auch viel an unterschiedlichen persönlichen Empfindungen.


----------



## Shutterfly (25. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, SW3 bei Alternate derzeit für 17 Euro das Stück. Das ist nun schon verlockend.


----------



## VirusAccess (25. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist soeben alles angekommen 
5 radis, thermaltake x71 tg.
Bastelstunde kann beginnen


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey 
Hab ein Grafikkarten Upgrade durchgeführt, die gpu hab ich ein EK fullcover Block spendiert 
Für den Ausfluss benutze ich ein drehbaren Winkel, er lässt sich super befestigen. Nur sobald ich ihn etwas zur Seite dehne, fliegt er aus dem Gewinde und ist nicht mehr fest drin. 
Ist das Gewinde eventuell kaputt ? 
Bei meiner alten 980ti mit EK waterblock war alles super fest.


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey
> Hab ein Grafikkarten Upgrade durchgeführt, die gpu hab ich ein EK fullcover Block spendiert
> Für den Ausfluss benutze ich ein drehbaren Winkel, er lässt sich super befestigen. Nur sobald ich ihn etwas zur Seite dehne, fliegt er aus dem Gewinde und ist nicht mehr fest drin.
> Ist das Gewinde eventuell kaputt ?
> Bei meiner alten 980ti mit EK waterblock war alles super fest.



Hä? 
Das ist nun sehr dürftig erklärt.... mach evtl. mal nen paar Fotos was Du meinst oder am besten nen Video, wo man sieht wie sich da was löst denn so klingt es so, also wäre es das falsche (zu kleine) Gewinde oder sowas denn ich interpretiere das nun so: Sobald Du das Ding nur schief anschaust springt der wie von der Tanrantel gestochen aus dem Gewinde raus ... Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen v.A. weil Du schreibst, er liese sich super montieren.


----------



## v3nom (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das klingt echt komisch. Entweder nicht richtig rein gedreht oder das Gewinde ist defekt. Das Material des Gewindes hält auch nicht allzuviel aus.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich mal mit einem Doppelnippel Adpater wo das Gewinde ehe nicht so lang ist wie bei den Anschlüsse.
Da war das Gewinde am Adapter selber beschädigt. Versuche es mal direkt mit der Tülle, wenn es sich damit problemlos anschrauben lässt scheint das Gewinde deines Winkel-Adapter einen abhaben.


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne ne grundlegende halbwegs korrekte technische Beschreibung und/oder ordentliche Fotos/Video auf denen man den Fehler erkennt kann man hier nicht weiter helfen, sorry.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin habe einen EK supramacy auf eben 1151er Board. Wollte mir nun ein am4 inkl ryzen holen und habe von EK nun eine Halterung inkl Backplate bekommen . Jedoch ohne Schrauben und neuen Gummi für die Backplate. Kann ich das alte Gummi und die Schrauben vom Intel Kit weiter nutzen ?


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Ohne ne grundlegende halbwegs korrekte technische Beschreibung und/oder ordentliche Fotos/Video auf denen man den Fehler erkennt kann man hier nicht weiter helfen, sorry.


Was willst du mit einer Technischen Beschreibung? Nach fest kommt los und dass ist keine neue Erkenntnis. 
Besonders wenn ein Winkeladapter verwendet wird kann beim anziehen eines Anschraubanschluss zu viel Druck aufs Gewinde einwirken und in so einem Fall ist mit 100% Sicherheit das Gewinde beschädigt. Es stellt sich hier nur die Frage welches Gewinde hierbei beschädigt ist. Durch das testweise Anschrauben einer Tülle direkt auf dem Anschlussterminal des Kühlers kann ermittelt werden ob sich dieses fest anschrauben lässt, denn dann ist der Winkeladapter beschädigt. Hierzu braucht man keine Bilder um dies ersehen zu können. Es kann auch sein das der Winkeladapter ein kurzes Gewinde hatte und hierbei nur ein Teil des Innengewinde des Terminals beschädigt ist, wo mit einem längeren Gewinde ein Anschluss oder ein Adapter sich wieder fest anschrauben lässt. Hierzu muss man nicht studiert haben, sorry... denke das er ein defektes Gewinde auch selber ersehen oder ermitteln kann. 

Wenn sich eine Tülle nicht fest anschrauben lässt wird er ein neues Anschlussterminal des Kühlers benötigen.
Die meisten Schäden werden selbst durch Verwendung von Werkzeug oder von zu festem Anziehen verursacht.


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einer Technischen Beschreibung? Nach fest kommt los und dass ist keine neue Erkenntnis.
> [...]. Hierzu muss man nicht studiert haben, sorry... denke das er ein defektes Gewinde auch selber ersehen oder ermitteln kann.


Unsinn von A-Z! Offensichtlich kann er es nicht sonst hätte er doch wohl kaum gefragt... und wenn ich ein Gewinde einschrauben kann und es dann einfach raus flutscht ist es wohl sehr viel mehr nen falsches Gewinde als ein defektes Gewinde. Selbst ein teildefektes Gewinde hält nach wenigen Umdrehungen noch... Deswegen würde ich gerne mal sehen was der hier gemachht hat bzw was beschädigt wurde. Wenn Du das in deiner Glaskugel siehst; Glückwunsch, ansonsten: Pamp wen anders an!


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Unsinn von A-Z! Offensichtlich kann er es nicht sonst hätte er doch wohl kaum gefragt... und wenn ich ein Gewinde einschrauben kann und es dann einfach raus flutscht ist es wohl sehr viel mehr nen falsches Gewinde als ein defektes Gewinde. Selbst ein teildefektes Gewinde hält nach wenigen Umdrehungen noch... Deswegen würde ich gerne mal sehen was der hier gemachht hat bzw was beschädigt wurde. Wenn Du das in deiner Glaskugel siehst; Glückwunsch, ansonsten: Pamp wen anders an!


Sorry was du schreibst ist Unsinn, es gibt kein anderes 1/4 Zoll Gewinde, eine andere Größe könntest du gar nicht verschrauben! Nein ein defektes Gewinde wird nicht mehr richtig fest halten.
Je nach Belastung oder Drehung würde dies soweit zurück springen, sich lockern und undicht werden. Eine Glaskugeln benötige ich hierzu nicht, es reicht aus das ich mit 47 Jahre genug Erfahrung mit KFZ-Mechanik habe.



v3nom schrieb:


> Das klingt echt komisch. Entweder nicht richtig rein gedreht oder das Gewinde ist defekt. Das Material des Gewindes hält auch nicht allzuviel aus.


Vollkommen korrekt, mehr gibt es nicht groß zu Diskutieren!


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sorry was du schreibst ist Unsinn, es gibt kein anderes 1/4 Zoll Gewinde, eine andere Größe könntest du gar nicht verschrauben! Nein ein defektes Gewinde wird nicht mehr richtig fest halten.
> Je nach Belastung oder Drehung würde sich dies soweit zurück springen, sich lockern und undicht werden. Eine Glaskugeln benötige ich hierzu nicht, es reicht aus das ich mit 47 Jahre genug Erfahrung mit KFZ-Mechanik habe.


Mit 47 Jahren weißt Du ja dannn auch, dass es metrische Gewinde gibt, 1/4" Gewinde mit Sondersteigungen, Feingewinde etc. etc. (zugegebenermaßen: SEHR selten im WaKü Bereich anzutreffen, insoweit gebe ich Dir Recht!  )
Ich habe mir von den Fotos auch eher erhofft zu sehen, ob er vielleicht das Gewinde beschädigt hat bzw. einen 2. Gewindegang gefräst hat oder was ausgebrochen ist auf Grund von zu hoher krafteinwirkung etc.


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup das ist soweit auch richtig, nur für mich war seine Aussage eindeutig.



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Für den Ausfluss benutze ich ein drehbaren Winkel, er lässt sich super befestigen. *Nur sobald ich ihn etwas zur Seite dehne, fliegt er aus dem Gewinde und ist nicht mehr fest drin*.
> Ist das Gewinde eventuell kaputt ?



Bilder kann er ja einstellen, wieso nicht. 


EDIT: Ein defektes Gewinde ist und bleibt defekt.
Daher bleibt nur noch übrig das defekte Gewinde zu ermittelten.

Entweder ist diese Optisch erschlich oder es muss mit einem anderen intaktem Anschluss ausgetestet werden.
Wichtig hierbei ist dass dies nicht mit diesem Winkeladapter weiter versucht wird, denn sollte sich darauf das defekte Gewinde befindet könnte er damit das Gewinde des Anschlussterminals beschädigen.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Sry Leute, wenn man müde ist sollte man nichts erklären 

Also ich arbeite komplett ohne Werkzeug! Bis auf Schlauch Schneider, hab es auch nicht übertrieben mit meiner Kraft bin da sehr vorsichtig. 

Denn Winkel kann ich festziehen bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt dann geht er aus dem Gewinde und hängt lose im Gewinde, das gleiche wenn er fest sitzt und ich zur Seite (mit wenig Kraft) dehne. 

Mir ist das erst beim befühlen aufgefallen  so geht das aber fühl mich da sehr unwohl. 
Mir viel eben auch auf dass ich den Winkel auch oben anschrauben könnte hmmm... sieht leider nur doof aus und hätte noch mehr Platz Probleme.


Dropbox - Pc


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lasst euch nicht stören bei eurer rangelei...
ich amüsiere mich hier nur 

... und am anfang ging es nur darum, dass Bilder und eine genauere Schadensbeschreibung angefragt wurden
warum das jetzt solche Wellen schlägt ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, aber amüsant ist eure rangelei dennoch zu einem gewissen Grad... fühl ich mich wieder wie in der Schule damals


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> l... und am anfang ging es nur darum, dass Bilder und eine genauere Schadensbeschreibung angefragt wurden


Hatte ich nicht widersprochen, hatte nur ein Ratschlag gegeben wie das defekte Gewinde ermittelt werden kann. Die Fehlerbeschreibung war für mich in diesem Sinn schon eindeutig... wie bereits geschrieben kommt nach fest wieder los und auch wenn hierzu nur Handfest angezogen wurde und kein Werkzeug dazu genutzt wurde ist und bleibt das Gewinde nach dieser Fehlerbeschreibung immer noch defekt.


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...POM? Steh ich gerade auf der Leitung oder kann das noch jemand nicht zuordnen?


----------



## Nex015 (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> ...POM?



POM = Polyoxymethylen, auch bekannt als Delrin was aber nur der Markenname des Herstellers DuPont ist.


----------



## Chukku (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es weiss halt nicht unbedingt jeder ohne technischen Hintergrund gleich aus dem Stehgreif, was POM überhaupt ist.

@ chischko: es geht um den schwarzen Kunststoff, aus dem das Anschlussterminal bei dem Wasserblock gefertigt ist.
Wenn irgendwo ein Gewindegang beschädigt ist, dann wahrscheinlich im verhältnismässig weichen Kunststoff.


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aaah wusste gar net, dass der aus ACETAL (darunter hätte ich es gekannt bzw. Delrin auch schon gehört, POM war mir nur als Begriff nicht geläufig) ist... hätte gedacht, dass gerade der aus irgendnem Metall ist ... Again what learned!

So weich soll er doch aber gar nicht sein: Gem. Wikipedia: "_POM zeichnet sich durch hohe Festigkeit, Härte und Steifigkeit in einem weiten Temperaturbereich aus. Es behält seine hohe Zähigkeit bis −40 °C, weist eine hohe Abriebfestigkeit, einen niedrigen Reibungskoeffizienten, eine hohe Wärmeformbeständigkeit, gute Gleiteigenschaften, gute elektrische und dielektrische Eigenschaften sowie eine geringe Wasseraufnahme auf und kann in vielen Fällen Metalle ersetzen._"... Gut im Verhältnis zu diversen Stählen ist er wohl relativ weich aber erstmal klingt das ja nach dem idealen Material dafür (ihr merkt: Bin kein Werkstoffprofi!)


----------



## Chukku (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, für einen Kunststoff besitzt es wirklich recht gute mechanische Eigenschaften in Bezug auf diesen Anwendungsfall..

Aber Da die meisten Fittings aus Metall sind, wird im Zweifelsfall trotzdem zuerst das Kunststoffgewinde versagen.

Deswegen wäre ein Bild hierzu mal interessant.


----------



## Nex015 (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> So weich soll er doch aber gar nicht sein)



Ist halt immer relativ zu betrachten, im Vergleich zu z.B: HDPE (High Density Polyethylen->die grauen Abflußrohre) ist er schon relativ fest, verglichen mit Metallen aber wieder nicht. Aus POM kriegst du mit einem Cutter-Messer locker Späne rausgeschnitten und mit entsprechender Krafteinwirkung durch einen schief angesetzten Anschluß eben auch ein neues Gewinde reingeschnitten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, dass man diese Terminalblöcke mittlerweile auch recht problemlos nachkaufen kann (je nach Hersteller).


----------



## Tommygun (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand eine Idee, ob man die Aquastream an dem ROG_EXT von CH6 anschliessen kann? Das MoBo bietet nur ein interner USB 2.0 und der ist bei mir schon belegt. Das OC Panel von Asus hat ja im Grunde genommen ähnliche Funktion, als wenn man die Pumpe an USB 2.0 verbindet und die Daten über das Aquasuite ausliest.

Ich hätte es schon ausprobiert, nur habe ich Angst etwas abzufackeln. Daher würde ich mich über Tipps freuen.


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise ist das auch nur ein interner USB2.0 Header, also solltest du normalerweise keine Probleme haben


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ könntest du dir auch diesen Hub verbauen: Aqua Computer Webshop -  HUBBY7 interner USB 2.0 Hub 53230


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Moin habe einen EK supramacy auf eben 1151er Board. Wollte mir nun ein am4 inkl ryzen holen und habe von EK nun eine Halterung inkl Backplate bekommen . Jedoch ohne Schrauben und neuen Gummi für die Backplate. Kann ich das alte Gummi und die Schrauben vom Intel Kit weiter nutzen ?



dmit das hier nicht untergeht...


----------



## the_leon (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht wie EK ihre CPU Wasserkühler befestigt, Falls hier auch die original Backplate benötigt wird wirst du die AM3 Schrauben brauchen


----------



## Tommygun (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das auch nur ein interner USB2.0 Header, also solltest du normalerweise keine Probleme haben



Es hat nicht funktioniert. Der Pc ist erstma ausgegangen, dann wieder an und in Safemode gebootet. Im Bios war nichts geändert , beim nächsten Versuch das Gleiche...

Kabel raus und PC läuft wieder.

Und ich hab auf die Ausrichtung geachtet, bevor es kommt.

Schade, muss mir wohl was anderes überlegen. Die Pumpe läuft sonst die ganze zeit volle Pulle. Und vom AC Shop bestelle ich erst wieder etwas , wenn meine AM4 Halterung kommt (ist schon Woche her).


----------



## IICARUS (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Einstellungen werden in der Pumpe gespeichert, nicht auf der Suite.
Daher könntest du vorerst die Pumpe an dein USB was du hast anschließen und dann nachdem du alles eingerichtet hast wieder umstecken.

Zumindest ist es bei meiner Ultimate so, wobei ich bei mir auch Einstellungen direkt über die Pumpe tätigen kann.


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

antwortet ihr gerade wirklich mir, statt dem, der das geschrieben hat? die Formulierungen hören sich so an


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, weil ich meinte, dass es in der Rangelei untergegangen war... und auch dachte, dass die Leute mal schauen von wem Zitiert wurde


----------



## Chukku (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Moin zusammen.

Ich hab mal eine allgemeine Frage zu eLoops in Verbindung mit PWM Hubs.
Dazu habe ich einen Post im Luftkühlungs-Unterforum erstellt (weil es strenggenommen da rein gehört):
eLoop + PWM Hub... Erfahrungen?

Aber da hier in der WaKü Community die Thematik von "viele Lüfter an einem Header" sicherlich besonders oft auftritt (Stichwort externe Radis), wäre es cool wenn der ein oder andere von euch mal kurz reingucken könnte 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## PegasusSK (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling
Du hast geschrieben, das du Gewindestifte in POM eingeklebt hast, womit hast du das geklebt?
Ich find einfach keinen Kleber der richtig hält.


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Ich habe mal wieder eine Hardtube Frage. Ist es möglich ein Acrylrohr mit 13mm Innendurchmesser mit einem 12mm Bending zu biegen? Ich habe es probiert und bei mir staucht sich das Material im inneren Radius immer undd es sieht bescheiden aus.
Ich habe Das Alphacool,Monsoon und Nanoxia Bending und alle sind nur 12mm.


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir. Ich werde vielleicht auf 12/10 umschwenken, Mal gucken.
13mm Bending ist nicht zu bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Einfach einen runden Holz- oder Metallstab auf ein Brett schrauben, geht genauso gut.
> In den nächsten Baumarkt und du hast deine Biege.


Manche Leute hören dir auch zu[emoji1] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht auch mit dem Selbstbau. Habe das Monsoon-Kit im Marktplatz günstig geschossen und dachte Schäden kann es ja nicht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen,

ganz doofe Frage, aber geht es ihm nicht um den Gummi und nicht, um was er die Rohe biegt? Kann auch sein, dass ich es nicht checke ... er schreibt aber was vom Innendurchmesser?!? 

Wenn es aber um die Biegeschablonen geht, dann sind die Mosoon gefühlt die Besten. Hab selbst noch die Bitfenix 12/10mm hier liegen, doch die sind so bissl komisch beschichtet (rauh) und zerkratzen dann volle Kanne die Röhren.  Bei den Monsoon muss man "nur" den 1mm extra berücksichtigen, danach sind die Teile aber Spitze und passen gut zu den 12/10 Nanoxia. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich meine den Innendurchmesser.
Mit dem Selbstbau und der passenden Silikonschnur geht das wunderbar.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumindest bei PETG-Rohren sind mir auch massive Materialunterschiede zwischen den Herstellern aufgefallen.
Während meine Ergebnisse mit den Alphacool Rohren echt bescheiden waren (Materialstauchungen, Blasen etc.), sind die Ergebnisse mit den Monsoon Rohren top, obwohl ich eigentlich alles ziemlich genauso gemacht habe. 
Von daher im Zweifel auch einfach mal bisschen schlau machen, ob es vlt. ähnliche Probleme bei Acrylrohren gibt...


----------



## 4lp4_85 (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 

weiß jemand ob die Barrow Fittings 10/12mm mit den Bitspower None Chamfer PETG Link Tube 12/10mm kompatibel sind???


----------



## arcDaniel (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, Heute aus einer Fortbildung zurückgekommen und was lag da? Ja meine Bestellten Noctua NF-F12 iPPC Lüfter.

Kurzerhand einen angeschlossen und wow knattert der Motor! Erst ab 90% Lüftersteuerung (Spanungsreglung) hört das rattern auf und wandelt sich in ein Surren, welches allerdings durch den Luftstrom übertönt wird.

Fehlerhafter Lüfter? einen anderen Angeschlossen, welcher aber exakt das gleiche Verhalten hatte. Also gehen sie zurück  schade.

Nun sind normale NF-F12 Lüfter in bestellung.


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist nicht das erste mal das ich dies bei diesen Lüfter hier im Forum lese.
Ich kann nur sagen das meine F12, A14 und P12 alle keine Lagergeräusche haben und bei niedriger Drehzahl ich sie sogar als lautlos bezeichne.

Habe insgesamt 14 Lüfter + ein BQ Lüfter im Heck verbaut.
Die 14 Lüfter sind aber alle Nocuta und auf meinen Radiatoren verbaut.
Sind von der Optik nicht der Kracher, aber was Leistung und Geräusche angeht meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe hier ja auch noch 9 Noctua Lüfter, diverser Modelle und keiner macht irgendwelche Macken.

Nur die PPC habe dieses "Klackern". Ich frage mich ob dies Klackern womöglich durch den Phasenwechsel entsteht.

Am Ende ist es aber egal, denn im Prinzip ändert sich für mich jetzt nur die Farbe (nicht mehr).


----------



## the_leon (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin schon am überlegen ob ich gleich mal 15 Stück ordern soll, aber die sind alle so teuer


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In schwarz gibt es die doch schon von Phobya mit 3 Pin Anschluss (120mm)
Aber jetzt in 140mm und schwarz ist schon was

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

Frage an die Profis: Hab in der PDF "Montageanleitung" online gelesen, dass die AC aqualis drin stehen haben, dass man die Anschlüsse unten für den Ein- und Auslauf verwenden kann.

Weiß einer ob es irgendwelche Probleme gibt, wenn man den stattdessen für den Einlauf einen der beiden oberen Öffnungen verwendet? Würde mich nun stark verwirren, wenn das nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## the_leon (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die NB eLoops schwarz wird es in beiden Größen geben 120 + 140.
> Die "Phobya" eLoops sollen von der Technik anders sein, als die Originalen.



Die sind technisch gleich, aber halt nur 3pin Lüfter und keine PWM


----------



## Shutterfly (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Kannst auch oben rein gehen, brauchst du aber ein Steigrohr nach unten. Ansonsten läuft dir die Flüssigkeit aus dem Loop,
> weil er so Luft ziehen kann. Und nein das Verbindungsrohr ist an beiden Seiten offen, und kann dafür nicht verwendet werden.



Mein AGB soll um die 25-65° geneigt sein, genaue Zahl kann ich erst ermitteln wenn ich den AGB habe. Wasser würde also nicht "frontal von oben runter fallen" sondern eher seitlich am schief liegendem Behälter lang laufen.

Noch immer ein Steigrohr notwendig?


----------



## Shutterfly (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte ja eh sichergestellt sein. Ansonsten hätte ich zu wenig Wasser im System


----------



## Shutterfly (28. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden  

dann muss ich mal schauen. würde für mich einen ziemlich harten Winkel benötigen um an den anderen Einlass unten zu kommen.

Muss ich mal durchplanen


----------



## arcDaniel (29. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte einfach mal was los werden:

Ich war immer ein Freund von Luftkühlungen, hatte einen riesen Noctua Double-Tower Kühler, DHE GPU-Kühlungen waren mir am liebsten um heisse Luft sofort aus dem Gehäuse zu haben. Ich empfand mein System immer als leise, allerdings mit einer, je nach Last, sehr wechselnden Geräuschkulisse. Ich wollte die GPU nicht immer auf 100% laufen lassen aus Angst der Lüfter würde den Heldentod erleben.

Jetzt wo ich mich an die Wasserkühlung gewagt habe, ist mir die Belastung der Hardware herzlich egal, denn sie wird nur von einem konstanten leichten Luftrauschen begleitet. Es ist schon der Wahnsinn wie die Ansprüche schlagartig steigen!

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen die Hürde zu nehmen, man wird es nicht bereuen.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cool ich kann die VPP655 wieder zurückschicken. Hab beim Umbau auf die dünneren Radiatoren die Pumpe leicht umgesetzt, neu Verschlaucht und neu eingestellt, nun ist die DDC 1T nicht mehr zu höhen bei 60-66l/h. Die VPP655 stand schon ausgepackt bei mir aufm Tisch, wurde aber nicht benutzt. Hatte das neu verschlauchen schon paar mal probiert, hat aber jetzt erst geklappt, keine ahnung warum es vorher nicht funktionierte... Und die 30mm Radiatoren haben gegenüber dne 60mm Radiatoren bei geringerer Lautstärke und nur Push statt p/p knapp 1°C höhere Wassertemps, damit kann ich leben^^.

DU hattest Angst bei Auslastung deiner Hardware bei Luftkühlung? Ich hab auch damals mit Modbios und Spannung alles rausgeholt was im gesunden Rahmen möglich war .


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (29. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Frage an die Profis: Hab in der PDF "Montageanleitung" online gelesen, dass die AC aqualis drin stehen haben, dass man die Anschlüsse unten für den Ein- und Auslauf verwenden kann.
> 
> Weiß einer ob es irgendwelche Probleme gibt, wenn man den stattdessen für den Einlauf einen der beiden oberen Öffnungen verwendet? Würde mich nun stark verwirren, wenn das nicht gehen sollte.


Geht, habe ich z.B. auch so gelöst. Wenn man kein Steigrohr verwendet, wird dir der Kreislauf je nach Aufbau etwas "leerlaufen". Bei durchsichtigen Schläuchen sieht es zwar im ausgeschalteten Zustand etwas "suboptimal" aus, der Kühlung tut das aber keinen Abbruch. 

Wichtiger ist, dass die Pumpe immer mit Wasser versorgt ist.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (29. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Benutze den Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin 
Lohnt es sich mal einen anderen kühler anzusehen ? Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung?


----------



## the_leon (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der leistungsstärkste ist aktuell der Alphacool Eisblock


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Benutze den Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin
> Lohnt es sich mal einen anderen kühler anzusehen ? Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung?


Passen deine Temperaturen nicht? Habe einen Cuplex Kryos XT verbaut und bin mit den Temperaturen sehr zufrieden.
In diesem Sinn interessiert mich nicht das vielleicht andere Kühler 1-2 Grad besser abscheiden könnten.

Cuplex Kryos Next z.B. wäre im Vergleich zum Alphacool Eisblock laut Testseite nur um 0,4°C schlechter. Der Durchfluss ist wiederum dann beim Next etwas besser.
Da es mir auch um Optik geht finde ich den Cuplex Kryos Next schöner, wobei mir mein XT noch besser gefällt... 

Ist aber wie immer auch Geschmackssache(Optik). 

Testseite: Alphacool Eisblock XPX im Test: Hochste Leistung durch optimierte Stromung (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## chaotium (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach mal was los werden:
> 
> Ich war immer ein Freund von Luftkühlungen, hatte einen riesen Noctua Double-Tower Kühler, DHE GPU-Kühlungen waren mir am liebsten um heisse Luft sofort aus dem Gehäuse zu haben. Ich empfand mein System immer als leise, allerdings mit einer, je nach Last, sehr wechselnden Geräuschkulisse. Ich wollte die GPU nicht immer auf 100% laufen lassen aus Angst der Lüfter würde den Heldentod erleben.
> 
> ...



Es geht ja nicht nur um die Geräusch Kulissen. Niedrige Temperaturen schonen auch die Bauteile ^^





the_leon schrieb:


> Der leistungsstärkste ist aktuell der Alphacool Eisblock



Mag sein, aber dieses Teil würde ich nichtmal in einem geschlossenen Case verwenden. Design war bei Alphacool noch nie verhanden.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber dieses Teil würde ich nichtmal in einem geschlossenen Case verwenden. Design war bei Alphacool noch nie verhanden.


Gib ich Dir Recht! Hässlich wie die Nacht dunkel, aber Leistungsmäßig hab ich nix besseres gehabt bisher und bin super zufrieden... muss ihn aber wirklich nru beim Umbau/Tüfteln sehen


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Passen deine Temperaturen nicht? Habe einen Cuplex Kryos XT verbaut und bin mit den Temperaturen sehr zufrieden.
> In diesem Sinn interessiert mich nicht das vielleicht andere Kühler 1-2 Grad besser abscheiden könnten.
> 
> Cuplex Kryos Next z.B. wäre im Vergleich zum Alphacool Eisblock laut Testseite nur um 0,4°C schlechter. Der Durchfluss ist wiederum dann beim Next etwas besser.
> ...




Danke  

Nee so bin ich mit meinem super zufrieden, nur er ist nicht mehr der jüngste und dachte das sich da viel mehr getan hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Wasserkühlern hat sich leistungsmäßig schon ewig nichts Nennenswertes mehr getan. Umso mehr ist Leistung eben auch nicht alles .
Wenn Tester im Übrigen Unterscheide von 0,4K mit Messmethoden die auf Hardware basieren angeben, ist das ohnehin Kaffeesatzleserei und liegt voll innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Der XPX kühlt zwar auch so objektiv wie möglich gesehen (sprich laut Messung auf dem physikalischem Prüfstand) recht gut, aber nachdem ich mir dieses durch und durch billig wirkende und schlecht verarbeitete Machwerk ja mal für den Zweck es auf dem Prüfstand zu testen (bzw. testen zu lassen) besorgt hatte, würde ich das Ding grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen - egal wie gut es kühlt. Nach dem ich mir das Teil im Detail angesehen habe, bin ich im Übrigen auch überzeugt davon, dass die ganzen Strömungsumlenkungsmaßnahmen, die ja als der große Clou hingestellt wurden, allenfalls minimalen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung haben. Der Wesentliche Punkt ist die Kühlstruktur mit ihren extrem dünnen Kanälen und Finnen sowie einer relativ geringen Restbodenstärke. Also eigentlich auch nur alte Hüte. Solche Strukturen stellen zwar auch ein gutes Flusensieb dar, aber so kann man eben zumindest in einem sauberen Kreislauf sogar mit solchen Spritzguss-Bombern wie dem XPX einiges an Kühlleistung raus holen.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Bei Wasserkühlern hat sich leistungsmäßig schon ewig nichts Nennenswertes mehr getan. Umso mehr ist Leistung eben auch nicht alles .
> Wenn Tester im Übrigen Unterscheide von 0,4K mit Messmethoden die auf Hardware basieren angeben, ist das ohnehin Kaffeesatzleserei und liegt voll innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Der XPX kühlt zwar auch so objektiv wie möglich gesehen (sprich laut Messung auf dem physikalischem Prüfstand) recht gut, aber nachdem ich mir dieses durch und durch billig wirkende und schlecht verarbeitete Machwerk ja mal für den Zweck es auf dem Prüfstand zu testen (bzw. testen zu lassen) besorgt hatte, würde ich das Ding grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen - egal wie gut es kühlt. Nach dem ich mir das Teil im Detail angesehen habe, bin ich im Übrigen auch überzeugt davon, dass die ganzen Strömungsumlenkungsmaßnahmen, die ja als der große Clou hingestellt wurden, allenfalls minimalen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung haben. Der Wesentliche Punkt ist die Kühlstruktur mit ihren extrem dünnen Kanälen und Finnen sowie einer relativ geringen Restbodenstärke. Also eigentlich auch nur alte Hüte. Solche Strukturen stellen zwar auch ein gutes Flusensieb dar, aber so kann man eben zumindest in einem sauberen Kreislauf sogar mit solchen Spritzguss-Bombern wie dem XPX einiges an Kühlleistung raus holen.



Jein... neben Leistung ist für mich ein weiteres positives Kriterium gewesen, dass ich meine Pumpe um ca. 10% drosseln konnte um die identischen Durchflusswerte zu bekommen wie vorher... er ist also nicht so resistiv wie mein alter Kühler


----------



## VJoe2max (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von der Restriktivität liegt der XPX aber eher im Mittelfeld. Unter dem Aspekt gibt´s jedenfalls bessere . Spricht jedenfalls dafür, dass dein bisheriger Kühler eine ziemlich heftige Strömungsbremse oder nicht sauber war. 
Hohe Restrikivität ist in der Regel btw eher zuträglich für gute Kühlleistung, wenn sie durch eine feine Struktur verursacht wird.


----------



## ebastler (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, nachdem ich ewig rumüberlegt hab betreffs CPU Block hab ich mich nun verguckt und ne Bestellung aufgegeben. Es wir n Anfitec Drei in VA/schwarzem POM mit oranger Blende


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guter Mann/Frau. Wenn ich meinen AF drei nicht gerade ultimativ gepimt hätte, wäre aber auch der kryos next in exakt dieser Version meine Nummer 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verarbeitung, Materialwahl, Design, Kühlleistung/Durchfluss


----------



## Shutterfly (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

heatKILLER® IV, der sieht wenigstens mal nach was aus. Und performt erstklassig.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Demnächst werde ich bei mir EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch verbauen und ganz auf Farbe verzichten.

Sieht zwar jetzt mit transparenten Schläuche(Mayhems Ultra Clear) sehr gut aus und mit der gelben DP Ultra auch, jedoch merke ich das sich die Temperatur der Grafikkarte zunehmend verändert.
Gut die Temperatur passt noch und mit max. 43-44 Grad ist sie noch sehr gut, aber was mir die letzten Wochen auffiel ist halt das ich zunächst nach dem Umbau nur 38-39 Grad hatte, dann 39-40 Grad und dann 40-41 und dass geht jetzt so weiter so dass ich jetzt aufi 43-44 Grad komme.

Vorerst lasse ich es noch so, da die Temperaturen ja  gut sind.

Aber bei meinem nächsten Kühlwasser wechsel was ich in ein paar Monate ehe geplant habe werde ich auf Weichmacher freie Schläuche setzen.
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, entweder setzt sich der Weichmacher langsam ab oder die Farbe. Wobei ich eher vom Weichmacher ausgehe, denn AGB und Schläuche sehen noch gut aus.

An der Grafikkarte ist auch nichts ersichtlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> gelben DP Ultra



Wow das gelb sieht mal geil aus! 
*hm grübel* XD


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wow das gelb sieht mal geil aus!
> *hm grübel* XD


Dachte ich auch als ich es befüllt habe.
War damals sogar enttäuscht, aber mittlerweile finde ich es besser als das Gelb was ich mir zuvor vorgestellt hatte.
Denn Bier hat ja nicht jeder in sein Kreislauf drin... 

Sieht irgendwie Goldig aus... 

EDIT... hier mal mein Kabelsalat hinter dem Schreibtisch mit dem Schlauch... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Von der Restriktivität liegt der XPX aber eher im Mittelfeld. Unter dem Aspekt gibt´s jedenfalls bessere . Spricht jedenfalls dafür, dass dein bisheriger Kühler eine ziemlich heftige Strömungsbremse oder nicht sauber war.
> Hohe Restrikivität ist in der Regel btw eher zuträglich für gute Kühlleistung, wenn sie durch eine feine Struktur verursacht wird.



Du hast zu allem ne Meinung nich wahr?
Sauber war mein bisheriger Kühler, nur eben scheinbar ne Strömungsbremse. 
Jetzt ist deine Behauptung in diesem Falle in einem  Anspekt einfach Unsinn: Mein XPX ist sowohl kühler (2-3 K) als auch weniger restriktiv und das geht scheinbar mit der realen Physik einher ob es dir einleuchtet oder nicht.

Edit:


IICARUS schrieb:


> Denn Bier hat ja nicht jeder in sein Kreislauf drin...



Bier oder ne Körperflüssigkeit?  ... Nein wir bleiiben bei Bier! Prost!


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dass der XPX kein Durchflusswunder ist, war keine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache . Wir haben den auf dem Prüfstand gehabt und der Durchfluss ist nun mal nur im Mittelfeld angesiedelt. Wenn man ihn mit einigen älteren Kühlern vergleicht die nicht so gut kühlen sogar nur im hinteren Mittelfeld. 
Dass man auch restriktive Kühler bauen kann die nicht gut Kühlen habe ich im Übrigen nie bestritten (bezogen auf deinen bisherigen Kühler). Weniger restriktive Kühler zu bauen die trotzdem gut Kühlen ist auch möglich - wobei da der direkte Vergleich ausschlaggebend ist. Deine Erkenntnis, dass der XPX in deinem Fall sowohl besser kühlt als auch weniger restriktiv ist, kann man keineswegs als allgemeingültig hinstellen, denn das ist nur im Vergleich zu deinem bisherigen Kühler der Fall (was war das btw für einer?).
Worauf meine Aussage abzielte war jedoch der grundsätzliche Zusammenhang, dass kleine Querschnitte die tendenziell die Restriktivität erhöhen zu hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten führen, was dem Wärmeübergang prinzipiell zuträglich ist . Für die Kühlleistung spielen aber natürlich noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Der geschilderte Zusammenhang ist aber nun mal ein grundsätzlicher Fakt der nun mal den physikalischen Gegebenheiten entspricht und für den XPX wie auch für alle anderen Kühler gilt.


----------



## chischko (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dass der XPX kein Durchflusswunder ist, war keine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache . Wir haben den auf dem Prüfstand gehabt und der Durchfluss ist nun mal nur im Mittelfeld angesiedelt. Wenn man ihn mit einigen älteren Kühlern vergleicht die nicht so gut kühlen sogar nur im hinteren Mittelfeld.
> Dass man auch restriktive Kühler bauen kann die nicht gut Kühlen habe ich im Übrigen nie bestritten (bezogen auf deinen bisherigen Kühler). Weniger restriktive Kühler zu bauen die trotzdem gut Kühlen ist auch möglich - wobei da der direkte Vergleich ausschlaggebend ist. Deine Erkenntnis, dass der XPX in deinem Fall sowohl besser kühlt als auch weniger restriktiv ist, kann man keineswegs als allgemeingültig hinstellen, denn das ist nur im Vergleich zu deinem bisherigen Kühler der Fall (was war das btw für einer?) - nicht aber allgemein.
> Worauf meine Aussage abzielte war jedoch der grundsätzliche Zusammenhang, dass kleine Querschnitte die tendenziell die Restriktivität erhöhen zu hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten führen, was dem Wärmeübergang prinzipiell zuträglich ist . Für die Kühlleistung spielen aber natürlich noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Der geschilderte Zusammenhang ist aber nun mal ein grundsätzlicher Fakt der nun mal den physikalischen Gegebenheiten entspricht und für den XPX wie auch für alle anderen Kühler gilt.




Wo ignoriert man nochmal User?... Achja! Erledigt! Ist ja unerträglich diese Überheblichkeit gepaart mit Arroganz und Besserwisserei!


----------



## DARPA (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich ewig rumüberlegt hab betreffs CPU Block hab ich mich nun verguckt und ne Bestellung aufgegeben. Es wir n Anfitec Drei in VA/schwarzem POM mit oranger Blende



Sehr gut, die Qualität ist wirklich nice. Aber das beste ist immer noch die Verpackung 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Sieht zwar jetzt mit transparenten Schläuche(Mayhems Ultra Clear) sehr gut aus und mit der gelben DP Ultra auch, jedoch merke ich das sich die Temperatur der Grafikkarte zunehmend verändert.



Interessant. Ich hab ja auch den Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut und letztens Bilder gepostet von dem Wasserwechsel nach nem halben Jahr Betrieb.
Also Weichmacher hatten sich definitiv ausgewaschen, wenn auch nicht viel.  Im GPU Kühler war aber was zu erkennen, deiner dagegen sieht ja noch komplett jungfräulich aus.
Allerdings haben sich die Temperaturen bei mir über die Ganze Zeit überhaupt nicht verschlechtert. So unterschiedlich kann es sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko: Wie du meinst! . Selbiges könnte man vor dir auch ab und zu behaupten, aber ehrlich gesagt empfinde ich viele deiner Beiträge, im Vergleich zu einer Menge anderer, durchaus häufig als hilfreich und kompetent, weshalb ich es dir nicht gleichtun werde . 

Wenn ich nicht wüsste wovon ich spreche würde ich mich im Übrigen nicht so weit aus dem Fester lehnen, aber ich hab mir den XPX nun mal extra zum Testen besorgt, und wir konnten auf dem Prüfstand nun mal oben gesagtes feststellen. Kühlleistung sehr gut, aber beim Durchfluss eben nur Mittelmaß - was jedoch keineswegs wertend gemeint ist. Ein hoher Volumenstrom ist bekanntlich nicht gerade ein wichtiger Parameter für eine Wakü. Dass man durch geringere Restriktivität mehr Spielraum zum Drosseln der Pumpe hat, ist ja durchaus positiv - wenn es sich in deinem Fall trotz der nur mittelmäßigen Eigenschaften des XPX so ergeben hat. Auch das hab ich nie bestritten. 

Andere Dinge an dem Kühler haben mich jedoch durchaus gestört (was genau ist bekannt, muss ich nicht wiederholen, lässt sich alles nachlesen). Inzwischen hab ich ihn jedenfalls weiterverkauft. Hab für so was keine Verwendung. Wenn er für dich aber taugt, soll´s mir recht sein. Sofern dich die Verarbeitungsqualität und die konstruktiven Schwächen, die imho für den Preis schon grenzwertig sind, nicht stören, sei es dir ja unbenommen glücklich und zufrieden mit dem Teil zu werden. Im Übrigen hat sich auch unser Tester, der den Prüfstand betreibt, von der durchaus guten Kühlleistung des XPX überzeugen lassen und setzt nun das Plexiglas-Modell davon ein (er hat sich ein Sample davon organisiert). Das kann ja schließlich jeder handhaben wie er will .
Es ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Kühler nun mal nicht zu denen mit besonders geringer Restriktivität gehört, auch wenn es bei deinem konkreten Kühlerwechsel diesen Effekt mit sich brachte. Darauf wollte ich hinweisen - mehr nicht. Ich weiß - du hast es konkret auf deinen Kühlerwechsel bezogen, aber so was wird erfahrungsgemäß ganz leicht als allgemeingültig missverstanden .

Für mich persönlich hapert es bei dem Teil halt an einigen Details, die man imho sogar ohne viel Aufwand besser hätte machen können und mir gefällt das Teil nicht - besser gesagt: Ich finde es hässlich wie Nacht, aber da sind wir uns ja sogar einig, wenn ich dich letztens recht verstanden habe . 



Spoiler



Darüber, dass meine in letzter Zeit recht intensive Kritik an AT/ALC-Produkten nicht ausschließlich mit deren jeweiligen unbestreitbaren Unzulänglichkeiten zu tun hat (wenn auch vorwiegend damit), sondern auch mit der allgemeinen Entwicklung bei AT/ALC von einem soliden Händler und einem ebenso soliden Produzenten zu einem profitgierigen Haufen Dilettanten, halte ich btw nicht hinterm Berg. Das ist neben den missglückten Produkten das eigentliche Trauerspiel was ich so beklagenswert finde bei AT/ALC in letzter Zeit - aber das färbt eben auch ganz massiv auf fast alle Produkte ab die da in letzter Zeit das Licht der Welt im fernen China erblickt haben. Man könnte auch sagen sie haben sich da in einen Teufelskreis oder eine Abwärtsspirale manövriert, aus dem sie scheinbar nicht mehr ausbrechen können, weil sie das aus ihrer, durch den kurzfristigen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg, vernebelten Sichtweise gar nicht erkennen. Wenn man sich jedenfalls, wie ich, früher durchaus als AT- und auch als ALC-Supporter wohl fühlen konnte, kann man das heute nun mal überhaupt nicht mehr - weshalb ich auch seit geraumer Zeit strikte Opposition zu dieser Praxis übe. Leider haben sich inzwischen auch meine anfänglichen Resthoffnungen ziemlich zerstreut, dass AT/ALC alsbald wieder auf einen Pfad findet auf dem sie wieder mehrheitlich technisch vertrauenswürdige, konstruktiv solide und optisch ansprechende Produkte auf den Markt bringen. Ob sich der Chef nach seiner Epiphanie nochmal erholt und wieder in irdische Sphären gelangt, soll mir persönlich ja egal sein, aber die Folgen für den Laden sollten sich doch zumindest eindämmen lassen. Über die beiden Dilettanten vom Marketing will ich mich in dem Zusammenhang gar nicht mehr weiter auslassen - das soll jeder selbst bewerten...
Aus meiner Sicht läuft dort seit geraumer Zeit jedenfalls einfach einiges grundverkehrt - und zwar zum Schaden aller Enthusiasten die dieses Hobby mit groß gemacht haben. Deshalb werde ich diese Zustände, hoffentlich immer sachlich genug bleibend, weiter kritisieren, bis entweder zu erkennen ist, dass die Kritik Früchte trägt, oder ich für mich entscheide, dass es keinen Sinn mehr hat und Hopfen und Malz dort endgültig verloren sind. Letztere Erkenntnis rückt zwar immer näher und mir kann´s im Endeffekt egal sein, weil ich den Laden für mein Hobby nicht brauche, aber ein Funken Resthoffnung ist einfach noch da - zumal ich wie viele Andere alte Hasen die Entwicklung beider Läden ja von Anfang an verfolgt habe und weiß, dass es da nicht immer so katastrophal lief wie heute.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@DARPA*
Finde es ja auch komisch, die Schläuche sehen so noch super aus.
Die Grafikkarte ist jetzt seit etwa 1 1/2 Monate umgebaut.

Es ist halt komisch das die Temperaturen von Woche zu Woche immer etwa 1 Grad zunimmt.
Temperaturen sind soweit immer noch super, aber ich frage mich halt wieso... die CPU hingegen ist seit Mitte Februar unter Wasser und hier hat sich die Temperatur nicht geändert.
Den Schlauch möchte ich im Grunde auch nicht austauschen, da mir das ganze von der Optik her sehr gut gefällt.
Zudem sehe ich besser beim Entlüften wenn irgendwo noch etwas Luft drin war.

Muss ich mal weiter beobachten.
Habe auch schon gedacht ob ich mal die Schrauben des Kühlers nachziehe, vielleicht haben sich die Wärmeleitpads gesetzt.
Oder es liegt an der WLP.... habe hier die MX-4 verwendet.


----------



## chaotium (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich war von der qualität bei Alphacool nie begeistert ^^

Ich beziehe inzwischen meine sachen von EKWB oder Aquacomputer.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Sehr gut, die Qualität ist wirklich nice. Aber das beste ist immer noch die Verpackung  ...



 Hat einfach seinen Reiz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Finde es ja auch komisch, die Schläuche sehen so noch super aus.
> Die Grafikkarte ist jetzt seit etwa 1 1/2 Monate umgebaut.
> 
> Es ist halt komisch das die Temperaturen von Woche zu Woche immer etwa 1 Grad zunimmt.
> ...



MX-4 hab ich aktuell auch drauf, allerdings noch was aus ner älteren Charge. Bei neueren Tuben hab ich es schon selbst gesehen und von anderen gelesen, dass sich bereits Wasser abgeschieden hat. Das verdunstet dann mit der Zeit und man hat deutlich weniger Wärmeleitpaste unterm Kühler.
Kann bei dir sein, muss aber nicht.

Ansonsten sieht man bei deiner Farbe ja sehr gut, was im Loop Phase ist, da die Flüssigkeit sehr klar ist. Bei meinem purple war das nicht möglich, da es sehr dunkel ist. Deshalb hatte ich auch den Loop mal abgelassen. 

Zu den Weichmachern, wenn die meisten erstmal rausgelöst sind, kann man den Schlauch ja weiter verwenden


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Den Schlauch möchte ich im Grunde auch nicht austauschen, da mir das ganze von der Optik her sehr gut gefällt.
> Zudem sehe ich besser beim Entlüften wenn irgendwo noch etwas Luft drin war.


Spiel aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken alle Schläuche aus dem Sichtbereich mit Acry oder PETG zu ersetzen... 
Dann würde ich den Weichmachfreien Schlauch nur für nicht sichtbare Bereiche verwenden.

EDIT:



DARPA schrieb:


> Zu den Weichmachern, wenn die meisten erstmal rausgelöst sind, kann man den Schlauch ja weiter verwenden


Habe ich auch schon gedacht... nennt man dann glaube ich  HardTube...  

EDIT:



DARPA schrieb:


> MX-4 hab ich aktuell auch drauf, allerdings noch was aus ner älteren Charge. Bei neueren Tuben hab ich es schon selbst gesehen und von anderen gelesen, dass sich bereits Wasser abgeschieden hat. Das verdunstet dann mit der Zeit und man hat deutlich weniger Wärmeleitpaste unterm Kühler.
> Kann bei dir sein, muss aber nicht.


Vermute ich aber auch... 
Vom Weichmacher sehe ich erst was wenn ich den Sieb aus mein Filter raus mache, da dort zum Teil was hängen bleibt.


----------



## ebastler (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Sehr gut, die Qualität ist wirklich nice. Aber das beste ist immer noch die Verpackung



Das dachte ich mir auch schon, die Verpackung ist der Hammer 

Bin sehr gespannt auf den Block und hoffe, dass mein impulsiver Kauf nicht falsch war... Optisch gefällt er mir gut, obwohl er eigentlich gar nicht meinem Stil entspricht (das würde eher der Supremacy Evo).
Aber irgendwas Besonderes hat der Block an sich, das mich gefesselt hat...

Leistungsmäßig scheint er eh top zu sein. Leider vor allem bei hohem Durchfluss und ich hab mit den Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTS welche der restriktivsten 360er die man finden kann...


----------



## Nightmare09 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu einer Laing DDC-1T Plus (18 Watt). 

Ist bei einer solch leistungsstarken Pumpe ein "metal bottom" wieder dieser (Alphacool Laing DDC metal bottom - black nickel | DDC Aufsatze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) quasi zwingend nötig oder kann man diese auch problemlos mit der ursprünglichen Plastikabdeckung dauerhaft benutzen?


----------



## Nightmare09 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Nötig ist es nicht, es ist eher empfehlenswert.
> Empfehlenswert ist bei DDC-Pumpen aber ein Top aus Metall, weil die bekanntlich die Pumpe leiser machen.
> Es ist nur schwer an eines heran zu kommen, selbst in China ist es schwer geworden. Maximal noch das von bykski/barrow.



Ich möchte sie mit einem Alphacool Eisbecher Top verwenden weil ich dieses schon habe (und leider die DDC310 defekt ist).
Erzeugen die 18W im Gegensatz zu den 10W der DDC310 wirklich derart große Abwärme auch bei einer gedrosselten DDC-1T Plus?


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du sie auf die Drehzahl der DDC310 runter drosselt verbraucht sie ziemlich das gleiche und wird dementsprechend auch nur vergleichbar wenig warm - ist schließlich die gleiche Pumpe nur mit getuntem Antrieb.
Fährst du eine DDC-1T+ aber mit voller Drehzahl wird sie schon ordentlich warm und vor allem ordentlich laut . Der Hauptwärmestrom geht zwar nach wie vor ans Wasser (übrigens durchaus messbare Wärmemengen), aber die Platine schmort bei der Belastung schon ziemlich im eigenen Saft, wenn sie nach außen nur schlecht Wärme abgeben kann. Besonders schlimm wirkt sich das aus wenn man sie komplett einpackt, z. B. in ein Dämmgehäuse, aber auch schon ein Shoggy-Sandwich was ohne Abstand drunter montiert wird isoliert ganz gut. Die Elektronik und die Spulen sind thermisch nicht gerade gut an die Rotorkalotte angebunden, weshalb die Abwärme allgemein nicht so gut abgeführt werden kann. Unter Standard-Bedingungen oder direkt im Luftstrom einen Gehäuselüfters bleibt die Pumpe zwar auch unter Vollast i. d. R. lange am Leben, aber die 18W-Modelle fallen meinem Eindruck nach schon deutlich häufiger mal aus heiterem Himmel wegen Überhitzung aus, während mir da kein Fall eines 10W-Modells bekannt ist bei dem nicht irgendwas was anderes dazu geführt hat (Wasser auf der Elektronik, Kurzschluss, blockierter Rotor o. Ä.). Ein Metallgehäuse, welches per Wärmeleitpad an die Platine angekoppelt ist, hilft also schon (immer für den Vollast-Fall gesprochen). Allerdings muss man mit den Metallgehäusen gut aufpassen, dass man keinen Kurzen produziert (übrigens auch bei DDC310 offenbar ein nicht ganz so seltenes Problem).


----------



## Moonzone (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin gerade dabei meine Wakü zu erweitern bzw. Neukauf steht an.

Habe bis dato eine Eheim 1048 230Volt seit 2007 im dauer Einsatz (immer an Steckdose)

Ich will mir jetzt aber ein Tube Res von Alphacool kaufen, Eisbecher 250.
1080ti Wasser Block von Ek wurde bestellt.
Soft Tubing soll wieder von Rot nach blau gehen. Ich habe auch über schwarz nachgedacht, habe aber Angst schwarze Fittings mit schwarzen schlauch zu nehmen. Sollte mit chrom besser zur Geltung kommen.
Die Eheim 1048 wird durch eine D5 VPP665 von Aquatuning ersetzt. Gehäuse habe ich das Enthoo Luxe bestellt.

Das größte Problem mit der Farbgestaltung habe ich weil ich 16/13 Schläuche und Fittings verwende. DA gibt es so gut wie nichts, was interessant wäre.
Meine Kabel sind bereits in Schwarz/Rot gesleeved. Ich würde aber gerne einmal schwarz haben, ohne dabei die Flüssigkeit zu färben geht das nur mit gefärbten Schläuchen. 
Die schwarzen UV schläuche, sieht total cool aus, gibt es aber nur in 19/13. Neue Fittings in 19/13 kommen mich auf fasst 100€. Wenn ich den Schlauch in blau kaufe, muss ich mir noch blaue Sleeves für alle ATX/Pcie/USB stecker kaufen. 
Stattdessen könnte ich meinen 360MM Radiator durch einen 420MM Nexxos XT 45 ersetzten. Hard Tubing ist mir zu mühsam und kosten intensiv. Ich steh auf die soft tubes. 
Jetzt habe ich schon 10 Warenkörbe wieder gelöscht, keine Ahnung ob ich da noch zurecht kommen werde.


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen den DDCs

Ich stehe vor einem kompletten Neubau der Wakü in meinem Rig.

Geplante Komponenten: 
Alphacool Eisblock XPX
Heatkiller GTX 1070 FE
Heatkiller AGB 150 D5
Aquacomputer D5
Alphacool ST30 240mm
Alphacool ST30 360mm
Mora 3 360

Zur Steuerung soll ein Aquaero 6 LT rein 

Als Tubing tendiere ich aktuell zu 16mm Borosilikatrohren mit Nanoxia CoolForce Fittingen

Jetzt gib ich aber am überlegen ob ich nicht die D5 gegen eine DDC tausche, da mit der Heatkiller für die DDC besser gefällt 
Welche DDC würdet ihr empfehlen? 310 oder doch ne 1T+ 
Wie seht es mit der Entkopplung aus?
Oder ist die D5 doch die bessere Wahl?

Eine getrennte AGB-Pumpen Kombination steht aktuell nicht zur Diskussion 

Das geplante System findet ihr in der Signatur oder im Spoiler 


Spoiler



Xeon E5-1650 @4ghz
Asus Rampage IV Formula
Trident.X 2400mhz 4*8gb
Nvidia GTX 1070 FE
Enermax Platimax D.F.
CM MasterCase Maker 5t


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Alphacool: einfach mal die letzten Rants von Joe ansehen .

Zur Pumpe: Eine einfache DDC ist prima. Die + wird nur zu heiß und laut ohne dass man die Leistung braucht. Ähnlich steht es mit der D5.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da darfst du das heiß streichen (solang es eine echte D5 ist und kein Nachbau).


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor einem kompletten Neubau der Wakü in meinem Rig.
> Alphacool ST30 240mm
> Alphacool ST30 360mm
> Mora 3 360
> ...


Dark Base 900 oder CM MasterCase Maker 5t? Sofern es sich um den CM MasterCase Maker 5t handelt möchte ich dir nur mein CM MasterCase Pro 5 zeigen.
Ist ja im Grunde das selbe Gehäuse(bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten...).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind 3x NC-A14(140mm), also ein 420er Radiator.

Aber hier gibt es einiges zu beachten, da der Radiator nicht höher als 460mm sein darf und ggf. das Gehäuse etwas bearbeitet werden muss.
Aber ist im Grunde egal, da du ja ehe noch ein Mo-Ra 360 dazu nehmen möchtest, da reicht dann auch der 360er in der Front aus.


----------



## Rarek (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sehe ich da etwa Blau verfärbtes Wasser?


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte auch eine DDC 310 und fand sie schon sehr leise. Gedrosselt auf 9V war sie für mich unhörbar.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Wo ignoriert man nochmal User?... Achja! Erledigt! Ist ja unerträglich diese Überheblichkeit gepaart mit Arroganz und Besserwisserei!



Naja, wenn du VJoe ignorierst, dann wirst du vermutlich die Person ignorieren die hier am meisten von dem weiß was sie erzählt. Ich sehe außerdem auch keineswegs arroganz in seinen beiträgen, er weiß halt in dem Themenbereich sehr viel, das hat wenig mit Besserwisserei zu tun :o

Naja genug OT, das musste ich aber loswerden :/


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dark Base 900 oder CM MasterCase Maker 5t? Sofern es sich um den CM MasterCase Maker 5t handelt möchte ich dir nur mein CM MasterCase Pro 5 zeigen.
> Ist ja im Grunde das selbe Gehäuse(bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten...).
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, soll alles ins Maker 5t 
Dein Case gefällt mir und ich hab aufgrund der geplanten Art der verrohrung nur die wahr zwischen 280 oben und 420 vorne oder 240 und 360.
Da ich aber Eloops Black Edition verbauen will und der 280er oben nur im Pullbetrieb und der Platz dafür sehr eng wird hab ich mich für 240+360 entschieden.

Dein Case gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die Lüfter sind halt nicht so meines  und deshalb kommen bei mir Eloops in schwarz rein


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eure Meinung: Umrüstung einer GTX 1080 auf Wasser. Extra Backplate mitbestellen oder nicht?

Karte würde stehend und nicht wie sonst üblich liegend verbaut. Derzeit tendiere ich noch zu: "Nicht notwendig".

Nachtrag: Gehäuse geschlossen. Kein optischer Vorteil


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@the_leon*
Mir ging es bei den Lüfter weniger um Optik sondern mehr das sie keine Lagergeräusche oder sehr leise mit niedriger Drehzahl sind.
In Idle mit 320 U/min kann ich sie auch nicht raus hören.

Vorne ist ja ein Staubfilter davor, daher sieht man ehe nicht viel von den Lüfter.
Mit meinem Mora sieht es da natürlich anders aus.

Das mit dem 420+280 könntest du recht haben, bei mir ist es schon mit 240+420 recht eng.
Als 240er habe ich mir ein X-Flow verbaut. So habe ich mir etwas Schlauchweg gespart.

*@Shutterfly*
Dazu müsste man dein System sehen, denn zum Teil dient sie ja aus Optischen Gründen.
Natürlich wenn sie liegend verbaut wird auch bezüglich der Stabilität. 
Denke aber selbst wenn man von oben drauf schaut wird es auch wenn hierzu nur eine Kante davon sichtbar oder nur zum Teil etwas sichtbar ist es besser mit als ohne sein.

Ist daher schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> *@Shutterfly*
> Dazu müsste man dein System sehen, denn zum Teil dient sie ja aus Optischen Gründen.
> Natürlich wenn sie liegend verbaut wird auch bezüglich der Stabilität.
> Denke aber selbst wenn man von oben drauf schaut wird es auch wenn hierzu nur eine Kante davon sichtbar oder nur zum Teil etwas sichtbar ist es besser mit als ohne sein.



Ich hab meinen Beitrag mal angepasst. Optische Gründe gibts keine, da Gehäuse geschlossen  

Ich überlege rein aus thermischen Gründen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus thermischen Gründen trägt sie kaum bis gar nicht bei.
Hauptsächlich ist es nur Optik und Stabilität.

EDIT:



DARPA schrieb:


> MX-4 hab ich aktuell auch drauf, allerdings noch was aus ner älteren Charge. Bei neueren Tuben hab ich es schon selbst gesehen und von anderen gelesen, dass sich bereits Wasser abgeschieden hat. Das verdunstet dann mit der Zeit und man hat deutlich weniger Wärmeleitpaste unterm Kühler.


Habe mal nachgeschaut was für eine WLP meinem Kühler bei lag und es handelt sich um dieses hier: EK-TIM Ectotherm (5g)  – EK Webshop
Steht auch laut Produktbeschreibung zum Kühler mit dabei. Auf der Verkaufsseite(drittes Bild) soll die WLP laut EK-WB besser als die MX-4 sein.

Könnte ich demnächst vielleicht mal austauschen.


----------



## Tony130 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

ich habe eine frage könnte man das hier  Aquacomputer VISION Anschlussterminal fur kryographics mit aktiver Backplate | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany bei anderen herstellen verwenden bzw montieren? ich habe eine custom karten und da würde der kryographics nicht drauf passen.


----------



## Rarek (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn der Wasserblock nicht auf deine Karte passt, dann passt er nicht auf deine Karte
und dass man sich die Blöcke zusammenbauen kann wie man Lustig ist, wäre mir neu
sprich das Terminal mal schnelll auf nen ALC oder EK Block drauf zu schrauben wird sehr warscheinlich schon rein Physikalisch nicht gehen

und auf der Webseite steht außerdem:


> [FONT=&quot]Austausch-Anschlussterminal für Grafikkartenkühler der kryographics-Serie sowie kryoM.2 Wasserkühler mit hochauflösendem OLED-Grafikdisplay mit USB-Schnittstelle zur Visualisierung verschiedenster Daten. [/FONT]


also nur auf die beiden Serien kannst du das Terminal befestigen


----------



## chischko (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du VJoe ignorierst, dann wirst du vermutlich die Person ignorieren die hier am meisten von dem weiß was sie erzählt. Ich sehe außerdem auch keineswegs arroganz in seinen beiträgen, er weiß halt in dem Themenbereich sehr viel, das hat wenig mit Besserwisserei zu tun :o
> 
> Naja genug OT, das musste ich aber loswerden :/



Der Fachkenntniss und Kompetenz seinerseits bin ich mir durchaus bewusst aber zu allem und jedem ungefragt seine fachkundigen Gedanken abzugeben ist mMn anstrengend, aber wer das ständig lesen will kann es ja jederzeit tun, aber nachdem ich seine Antwort jetzt nicht lesen kann wäre es unfair weiter über "quasi-Abwesende" zu sprechen deswegen an der Stelle erneut genug OT. 

BTT: Aktuell hab ich auf meinem Phobya MoRa 9 Stk. vom 120er Enermax Cluster Enermax Cluster Advance UCCLA12P, Gehauselufter verbaut und allmälich flackern paar LEDs, einer klackert (abgesteckt) etc., deswegen will ich sie tauschen. 
Aktuell sehe ich die schwarzen 120er eLoops ganz weit vorne ... oder auch weiß, Optik + Budget sind erstmal zweitrangig, Beleuchtung will ich eigentlich gar nicht. Gibt es da mittlwerweile was Besseres? Ich hab alles auf PWM umgestellt und will das auch so belassen. Was mir ganz recht wäre: Wirklich bis NULL RPM runter regeln können. Die Jetzigen laufen bei 0% WPM Signal auf 100% und schon bei 1% auf etwa 550RPM - das nervt! Das sie eine gewisse Mindestdrehzahl haben ist OK aber ich will sie auch komplett aus schalten können via Software (Aquasuite am Aquaero 5 Pro + PWM Hub, Spannungsversorgung direkt via PSU). 
Welcher Lüfter wäre da die Waffe eurer Wahl?


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe für 3.50€ das Stück bei Ebay erstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Billigläufter sind mittig zwischen 2x1080 ganz Ok und sehr stark aber nicht wirklich leise wenn man sie aufdreht. Ich verwende einen 5 Ampere Drehschalter mit Drehzahlanzeige. Der Regler ist seeehr fein zu regeln. Der Vorteil hier ist auch der grüne Ein/Aus Schalter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das System läuft eh die meiste Zeit passiv ausser im Sommer., dafür reicht es ja.
Diese Lüfter drehen sehr langsam, daher . Ansonsten nur Eloop im PC.
Gruss wolflux


----------



## chischko (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Wolflux: Danke dafür  Kreativer Ansatz, entspricht nur leider so ziemlich genau dem, was ich nicht will. 
- Soll leise bis geräuschlos sein
- Via Software zu regeln (Temperaturkurve soll hinterlegt werden)
- Ideal wäre ohne Beleuchtung oder zumindest einfach deaktivierbar 
- Ich will eigentlich HP Lüfter und keine HF verbauen


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> solang es eine echte D5 ist und kein Nachbau.



Wie kommt man eigentlich an die "echten" D5?

Ich hab aktuell eine EK-D5 von EKWB drin und bin mit der nicht ganz zufrieden. Ich nehme mal an, dass es sich dabei auch "nur" um einen Nachbau handelt oder?
Die VPP655 von ALC will ich eigentlich gar nicht erst ausprobieren.


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> @Wolflux: Danke dafür  Kreativer Ansatz, entspricht nur leider so ziemlich genau dem, was ich nicht will.
> - Soll leise bis geräuschlos sein
> - Via Software zu regeln (Temperaturkurve soll hinterlegt werden)
> - Ideal wäre ohne Beleuchtung oder zumindest einfach deaktivierbar
> - Ich will eigentlich HP Lüfter und keine HF verbauen


Ich denke wenn vor den Lüftern kein Schutzgitter ist, sind die Eloops die besten Lüfter.
Ich kann meine 3Pin sind bei 400RPM einfach nicht hören.

Hast du schon mal probiert die maximale Spannung an den Enermax auf 7V zu stellen, dann könnten die ja vielleicht per PWM weiter gedrosselt werden. Ist nur eine Idee.


----------



## IssaP (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chischko Wenn die Lüfter bei 0% auf voller Drehzahl laufen könnte das auch an dem PWM Hub und nicht an den Lüftern liegen, ist bei mir genau so.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine PWM eLoops bleiben bei 0% auch komplett stehen.
Allerdings laufen sie tatsächlich bei 1% schon auf knapp unter 500 rpm. Da bleiben sie dann bis 33% und danach gehts ganz normal hoch, wie man es erwarten würde.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ja auch noch 9 Noctua Lüfter, diverser Modelle und keiner macht irgendwelche Macken.
> Nur die PPC habe dieses "Klackern". Ich frage mich ob dies Klackern womöglich durch den Phasenwechsel entsteht.
> Am Ende ist es aber egal, denn im Prinzip ändert sich für mich jetzt nur die Farbe (nicht mehr).



Auch wenn der Post schon ein paar Tage älter ist, zitier ich mich hierzu mal kurz selbst (aus dem Luftkühlungs-Forum):


Chukku schrieb:


> Die industrial Variante tickert so unerträglich vor sich hin, dass ich alle 6 jetzt gegen eLoops tauschen werde.
> Übrigens glaube ich, dass es am Antrieb und nicht am Lager liegt. Wenn ich sie sehr langsam laufen lasse und mein Ohr ganz dicht ranhalte, kann ich deutlich ein "elektrisch klingendes" "Tick" bei ca. jeder 2ten Wellenumdrehung hören. (ca. 2 Pro Sekunde bei 250 rpm). Wenn ich bei hoher Drehzahl das Kabel ziehe, ist das Geräusch sofort weg, obwohl der Lüfter noch nachläuft.
> 
> Die normalen NF-F12 und NF-P12, die ich sonst noch habe, zeigen nicht das geringste Anzeichen von diesem Problem.... aber die sind halt hellbraun ... :/
> Alle oben beschriebenen Varianten sind übrigens PWM.



Das "Tickern" bleibt bei jedem Drehzahlbereich bestehen, wird bei höheren Drehzahlen nur hochfrequenter und dadurch weniger nervig.
übrigens haben die NF-S12b Redux 700 Lüfter das gleiche Problem (allerdings etwas leiser).


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> @Wolflux: Danke dafür  Kreativer Ansatz, entspricht nur leider so ziemlich genau dem, was ich nicht will.
> - Soll leise bis geräuschlos sein
> - Via Software zu regeln (Temperaturkurve soll hinterlegt werden)
> - Ideal wäre ohne Beleuchtung oder zumindest einfach deaktivierbar
> - Ich will eigentlich HP Lüfter und keine HF verbauen



Es gibt Brücken Kabel deren Steuersignal von dem Mainboardanschluss kommt und der Hauptstrom von einem Molex.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kannst du dann eine Lüfterkurve anlegen.
Das Kabel links steckt im Board unde der Molex ist klar, dann musst du nur noch die Lüfter an dem Lüfteradapter, Kabel in der Mitte, anschließen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche Kabel geben doch nur das Drehzahlsignal weiter oder irre ich mich da? Es liegen aber nach wie vor die vollen 12V an (bzw. 5 oder 7V, je nachdem wie die Molexstecker gepinnt sind)

Oder meinst du ein vierpoligen Pinheader? Also, dass das PWM-Signal vom Board kommt? Dann habe ich nix gesagt


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Solche Kabel geben doch nur das Drehzahlsignal weiter oder irre ich mich da? Es liegen aber nach wie vor die vollen 12V an (bzw. 5 oder 7V, je nachdem wie die Molexstecker gepinnt sind)



Ganz genau, was ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob man hier spezielle Lüfter verwendet die auf das Drehzal- Signal reagieren.
Hm war vielleicht doch kein guterTipp.
Ich denke die Drehzahlen werden so angesteuert aber so wie du es sagst macht es dann auch keinen Sinn nur die Drehzahl zu lesen.Hm.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kenne es nur so, dass der dritte Pin das Drehzahlsignal weitergibt, aber steuern kann man da nix. Dafür wäre dann der vierte Pin da, der ja im Normalfall das PWM-Signal weitergibt. Ich habe aber auch schon ewig keine Lüfter mehr gekauft, weiß also nicht, ob es da irgendwelche Neuerungen gibt.

Ich muss auch sagen ich habe noch nie so ein Kabel gesehen (Masse und 12V an Netzteil und rpm+PWM Signal an Mainboard). Könnte man sich ja aber auch selbst basteln.


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also ich kenne es nur so, dass der dritte Pin das Drehzahlsignal weitergibt, aber steuern kann man da nix. Dafür wäre dann der vierte Pin da, der ja im Normalfall das PWM-Signal weitergibt. Ich habe aber auch schon ewig keine Lüfter mehr gekauft, weiß also nicht, ob es da irgendwelche Neuerungen gibt.
> 
> Ich muss auch sagen ich habe noch nie so ein Kabel gesehen (Masse und 12V an Netzteil und rpm+PWM Signal an Mainboard). Könnte man sich ja aber auch selbst basteln.



Oh ja, stimmt der 4Pin steuert :klatscht:
Ok, kann man wieder vergessen werden.Pff so ein blöder Stecker.
Die Kabel sind auch sehr  selten.
Ich glaube so etwas gab es vor längerer Zeit. Aber Sinngemäß hast du recht man könnte so eine Idee selber austesten.
Vielleicht stimmt dann wenigstens der Ansatz einer solchen Konstruktion.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau die selbe Frage habe ich mir in diesem Thema gestellt: ich bräuchte Beratung bei der Modernisierung (wakü: CPU /SLI)
Denn ich habe von meinem Splitter berichtet der auf 8x aufteilt und hierzu die Spannung vom Netzteil bezieht. Die Lüfter können mittels PWM problemlos geregelt werden. Der TS besitzt jedoch eine Pumpe mit 3-Pin, also kein PWM und hier gibt es auch solch ein Splitter. Nur ist mir nicht bekannt ob dann die Lüfter geregelt werden können wenn die Spannung auch vom Netzteil bezogen wird. Vermutlich nicht, weil beim PWM übernimmt ja der Lüfter selber die Regelung(je nach PWM-Signal).


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab eins: Phobya Y-Kabel fur PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin Molex 50cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Kann man sich natürlich für <1€ selbst bauen. Funktionieren wird das tadellos. Das Signal verteilst du auf alle Lüfter, welche dann noch direkt am Netzteil hängen. Genau so funktionieren ja auch diese PWM-Splitter.

@IICARUS: Nein, dann müsste über die Spannung geregelt werden. Was gern vermieden wird, da oft (nicht immer) ineffizient. Dafür vermeidet man über das Steuern per Spannung dieses "PWM-Klackern". Gut, das dürfte bei Pumpen ja nicht vorkommen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau, das wäre praktisch das selbe wie mein Splitter nur halt auf ein Kabel bezogen damit die Spannung vom Netzteil kommt. 
PWM des Lüfters und des Lüferanschluss ist aber Voraussetzung, mit 3-Pin würden der Lüfter mit 100% laufen und könnte nicht geregelt werden.

EDIT:



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @IICARUS: Nein, dann müsste über die Spannung geregelt werden. Was gern vermieden wird, da oft (nicht immer) ineffizient. Dafür vermeidet man über das Steuern per Spannung dieses "PWM-Klackern". Gut, das dürfte bei Pumpen ja nicht vorkommen.


Genau... dachte ich mir schon und dann bekommt er ohne PWM Probleme mit der Leistungsaufnahme der Lüfter wenn die Spannung nicht übers Netzteil bezogen wird. Habe ja im Grunde ja die selbe Pumpe nur das meine Pumpe die Ultimate mit PWM ist und seine die XT mit nur 3-Pin. Bei meiner darf ich bis 1A und 12Watt gehen, das dürfte bei ihm nicht mehr gehen.

Meine Nocuta sind da zum Glück sehr leise, kein "PWM-Klackern" vorhanden.


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hab eins: Phobya Y-Kabel fur PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin Molex 50cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Kann man sich natürlich für <1€ selbst bauen. Funktionieren wird das tadellos. Das Signal verteilst du auf alle Lüfter, welche dann noch direkt am Netzteil hängen. Genau so funktionieren ja auch diese PWM-Splitter.
> 
> @IICARUS: Nein, dann müsste über die Spannung geregelt werden. Was gern vermieden wird, da oft (nicht immer) ineffizient. Dafür vermeidet man über das Steuern per Spannung dieses "PWM-Klackern". Gut, das dürfte bei Pumpen ja nicht vorkommen.



Es gibt aber auch für 12 Volt DC Themperatur gesteuerte Platinen für wenig Geld. Das wäre vermutlich die faulste Lösung .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mittlerweile gibt es solche Dinge ja immer irgendwie irgendwo zu kaufen. Ich bin noch "alte Schule" und baue so etwas selbst  Es gäbe auch ne Möglichkeit die 3Pin Pumpe per PWM zu steuern. Dazu brauchst du nur eine Schaltung mit Op-Amp, die dann ein PWM-Signal verarbeitet.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@wolflux*
Das müsstest du im dem verlinktem Thema mit einstellen, damit der TS es mit bekommt.
Guter Tipp... 

*@euMelBeumel*
Interessant... gut wenn man sich mit Elektronik gut auskennt... 
In meinem Fall kann ich vielleicht was zusammen löten, aber mit solchen Bauteile kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich dachte ich finde schnell nen Bauplan, hmm mal sehen.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Nocuta sind da zum Glück sehr leise, kein "PWM-Klackern" vorhanden.



Nur noch einmal kurz der Vollständigkeit halber:

Bei den "industrial" und "redux" Noctua Lüftern handelt es sich nicht um ein "PWM Klackern", da die 3-Pin Gleichstrom Varianten das gleiche Phänomen haben.
Es muss wohl irgendeine andere Besonderheit des Antriebes sein.

Die "normalen" hellbraunen Noctua Lüfter haben es übrigens überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es solche Dinge ja immer irgendwie irgendwo zu kaufen. Ich bin noch "alte Schule" und baue so etwas selbst  Es gäbe auch ne Möglichkeit die 3Pin Pumpe per PWM zu steuern. Dazu brauchst du nur eine Schaltung mit Op-Amp, die dann ein PWM-Signal verarbeitet.


Jupp gibt es auch schon zukaufen.
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 3Pin Transformer Single | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah super danke


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich finde schnell nen Bauplan, hmm mal sehen.



Ich bin was Funktionen angeht sehr minimalistisch eingestellt, nach dem Motto, 
  wenig Technik, wenig Kaputt . Ergebnis  Faulheit  macht sich manchmal doch bezahlt.

Wobei ich jetzt sagen muß, das auch bei leiser Drehzahl genug warme Luft abgeführt wird, werden kann, es sei denn die Radi- Kühlfläche ist unzureichend.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klaro, ich versuche auch alles möglichst nicht kompliziert zu machen. Aber wozu für einfache Konstruktionen 5-10€ zahlen, wenn die Preise der Bauteile im Cent-Bereich liegen und ich den Großteil immer auf Vorrat habe 

Wenn man den passenden Radi hat, geht das sogar ohne Lüfter ;D


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal kurz der Vollständigkeit halber:
> 
> Bei den "industrial" und "redux" Noctua Lüftern handelt es sich nicht um ein "PWM Klackern", da die 3-Pin Gleichstrom Varianten das gleiche Phänomen haben.
> Es muss wohl irgendeine andere Besonderheit des Antriebes sein.
> ...


Habe die normalen bei mir verbaut, keine "industrial" oder "redux" Noctua Lüfter. 
Die sind vielleicht nicht so schön, aber mir ging es darum das sie leise und ohne Störgeräusche sind.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja die sind auch einfach nur verdammt gut.

Mir ging es nur darum, die Sachlage kurz klarzustellen 

Ich bin von meinen NF-F12 und NF-P12, die ich auf meinen externen Radiatoren hab, auch absolut begeistert.
Nur fürs Case habe ich wegen der Farbe zu den "industrial" gegriffen und hab es schnell bereut.
Deswegen werkeln da jetzt schwarz-weisse eLoops drin.
Nun bin ich restlos zufrieden 

Allerdings hab ich jetzt 6 NF-F12 iPPC und 3 NF-S12b Redux 700 herumliegen.
Die auf dem Merktplatz zu veräussern kann ich eigentlich gar nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, da ich sie eigentlich niemandem empfehlen würde :/


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Klaro, ich versuche auch alles möglichst nicht kompliziert zu machen. Aber wozu für einfache Konstruktionen 5-10€ zahlen, wenn die Preise der Bauteile im Cent-Bereich liegen und ich den Großteil immer auf Vorrat habe
> 
> Wenn man den passenden Radi hat, geht das sogar ohne Lüfter ;D



Dagegen spricht natürlich nichts, ganz klar und mit den Radis ist es immer das selbe, hast du zu wenig musst du mehr investieren um das auszugleichen. So in etwa


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

* @Chukku*
Stimmt, bin von meinen auch sehr  begeistert.
Verbaut habe ich 2x F12, 3x A14 und 9x P12.

Habe mir jetzt für Hinten der raus bläst und so übers Mainboard angeschlossen ist ein _Noctua NF-A14 ULN_ bestellt.
Im Grunde aber ein Fehlkauf, denn ich wollte eigentlich ein PWM Lüfter haben wie meine 3 schon vorhandene A14 Lüfter. 
Habe bei der Produktbeschreibung nicht gut aufgepasst und übersehen das es ein 3 Pin Lüfter ist.

Muss ich daher mal sehen ob der auch so leise ist.
Da der auf das Board angeschlossen wird ist es im Grunde auch egal ob der Spannungsgesteuert wird.
Dachte der wäre wegen dem Lochblech des Gehäuse besser als mein BQ-Lüfter.

Mehr als 500-600 U/min muss der nicht laufen.
Habe aber leider Testberichte gesehen wo der eine hohe Anlaufspannung knapp über 7v braucht, da er sonst mit 5v und 7v nicht anläuft.
Mal sehen wie der sich übers Board regeln lässt.


----------



## Moonzone (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @Moonzone:
> 
> Warum muß alles von AlphaCool/Aquatuning sein? Es gibt genug andere Hersteller, auch made in Germany.
> Es gibt auch andere Shops, die mehr Auswahl haben, da sie mehr Hersteller im Sortiment haben.
> ...



Es muss nicht AquaComputer oder Alphacool sein, aber ich habe mich nach langen umherschauen dafür entschieden. 
Ich habe mir vorerst keine neuen Anschlüsse und keine Pumpe gekauft. Ich belasse es derweil bei meinen 16/13 Nickel Fittings und UV Blau/Red Schlauch. Meine Eheim 1048 ist lautlos und ich habe angst diese Lautlosigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit (ist jetzt seit 10 Jahren durchgehend an der Steckdose) durch eine D5 oder DDC zu verlieren.
Pumpe wird doch, wenn ich sie mal kaufe, eine Aquastream standard werden. Mir ist die Optik sehr wichtig, kann sie aber trotzdem verwenden da sie in meinen neuen Enthoo Luxe versteckt auf einen pumpen sockel montiert wird.
Nicht nur die Optik sondern ein System das komplett clean ist, stellt für mich mittlerweile den eigenen Standard dar.

Eisbecher 250 gefällt mir verdammt gut, deswegen habe ich ihn bestellt. Sollte es einmal einen Glas Behälter geben der mir gefällt, kauf ich halt einen anderen.
Die größten Investitionen stellen für mich immer die Anschlüsse dar. Echt schade, das die so teuer sind. Vor allem die, die wirklich schwarz sind - deep black oder ähnliche. 
EK Anschlüsse traue ich mich nicht kaufen, weil ich schon von so vielen Problemen gehört habe.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Moonzone schrieb:


> EK Anschlüsse traue ich mich nicht kaufen, weil ich schon von so vielen Problemen gehört habe.


Habe mir letztens davon zwei verbaut.
Fand die Verarbeitung sehr gut und die ließen sich auch problemlos montieren.
Sind auch dicht, also ich bin zumindest mit den zwei die jetzt dazu genommen habe sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte in meinem alten Build mit 13/10 Soft-Tubes schon hauptsächlich EK-ACF Anschlüsse drin (12 stk.)  und bin auch meinem neuen Hardtube Build mit 16/10 wieder bei EK-HDC geblieben.
Kann da auch nur Positives drüber sagen... die haben sogar besser zu den Alphacool Borosilikatglas Rohren gepasst als die eigenen Fittings von Alphacool selbst.
Das in Verbindung mit meinen schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Alphacool HT 16mm HardTube Anschraubtulle 90deg L-Verbinder fur Plexi- Messingrohre - gerandelt - Chro | 16/13mm | Acrylrohr Anschlusse | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland (nicht mal ansatzweise rechtwinklig) hat dazu geführt, dass ich den EK Fittings inzwischen deutlich mehr vertraue als den Alphacool Fittings.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> die HT-Fittinge sind hingegen scharfkantig, und billigste Qualität (sehr dünnwandig).



Die Überwurfmuttern sind tatsächlich sehr dünnwandig.
Ich würd aber mal sagen, dass sich das nur rein subjektiv beim Zusammenbau *billig" anfühlt.
Was die Stabilität beim Anziehen angeht, konnte ich jedenfalls keinen Nachteil feststellen.
Was meinst du mit "scharfkantig"? Die Rändelung zum Anfassen?


----------



## Moonzone (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht sind die ganzen Fehlermeldungen bezüglich D5 und EK ACF falsche Handhabung? Bei den D5 und DDC kann man ja schnell mal durch trocken laufen probleme bekommen. Bei der DDC sind oft Temperatur Probleme stark unterschätzt.
Die Eheim 1048 sieht das nicht wirklich eng.

@Liquid: Die Seite ist echt genial, die Versandkosten und Zoll sind in Ordnung?


----------



## Happy_Hepo (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine (vielleicht ziemlich blöde) Frage:
Ich habe fürs erste einen GPU-Only-Loop, könnte ich die Graka ausbauen, und dann MB/CPU Stecker drin lassen zum Befüllen, oder ist das auch nicht empfehlenswert (Punkte, die mir da spontan einfallen würden: Abruptes Ausschalten, wenn der AGB fast leer ist o.Ä. ), wenn die zu kühlende Komponente ausgebaut ist und man sollte lieber CPU/MB auch abstecken und nur Festplatten o.Ä. für eine Grundlast am NT lassen?


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die CPU nicht im Wasserkreislauf drin ist, sondern nebenbei weiter durch einen normalen Luftkühler oder eine AiO gekühlt wird, kannst du die MB/CPU Stecker natürlich drin lassen.

Es geht ja nur darum, dass die CPU beim hochbooten schon einiges an Last hat (selbst in einigen BIOSes) und deshalb von Anfang an gekühlt sein sollte.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass du nicht mal die GPU ausbauen musst.
Da liegt ja zumindest bis zum vollständigen Booten von Windows so gut wie keine Last an und die zwei-drei Watt fürs Anzeigen des BIOS Bildschirms sollte die Wärmekapazität des Kupferblocks eigentlich wegschlucken, bis Wasser ankommt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es aber nicht als gut bewerten, das System immer wieder nach 15 Sekunden o.ä. auszuschalten. Ich ziehe immer die "großen" Stecker (Board, GPU, CPU) und Festplatten ab, die mögen es nicht beim Anlaufen Strom zu verlieren glaube ich.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich würde es aber nicht als gut bewerten, das System immer wieder nach 15 Sekunden o.ä. auszuschalten. Ich ziehe immer die "großen" Stecker (Board, GPU, CPU) und Festplatten ab, die mögen es nicht beim Anlaufen Strom zu verlieren glaube ich.



Da hat er natürlich Recht...
Wenn du einen kleinen AGB hast und deswegen öfter ein- und ausschalten musst, um die Pumpe zwischendurch zu stoppen und Wasser nachzukippen, dann sollte man natürlich nciht immer das ganze System mit ein- und ausschalten.
Ich war irgendwie in meinem Kopf grad bei meinem letzten Build und da musste ich wegen des grossen Dual-Bay AGBs mit 1.5l Volumen nur einmal einschalten.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Dann nimm mal deine EK-HDC Fittinge bei Acryl-Rohr, dann wirst du anders darüber denken, wenn das Rohr zerkratzt ist,
> weil die Überwurf-Mutter scharfkantig ist. Hab schon die 16er und 12er verbaut, und konnte nur fluchen. Rohre am Ende nachpoliert.



Auch da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht.
Der Punkt hat bei den Borosilikatglasrohren zum Glück keinen so negativen Einfluss.

Ich hab mir damals als Vorbereitung halt einfach ein einzelnes Rohr bestellt und dazu jeweils ein Alphacool und ein EK-HDC Fitting.
Hab dann nur ausprobiert welches der beiden passt und bin bei EK geblieben, weil ich damit zufrieden war.
Hätte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch weitere Fittings zum ausprobieren gehabt, wäre ich vielleicht bei einem anderen geblieben.

bleibt festzuhalten:
EK-ACF mit Schlauch ist ok
EK-HDC mit Glas ist ok / EK-HDC mit Acryl oder PETG ist nicht ok.
Von Alphacool Fittings halte ich mich trotzdem weiterhin fern... aber gibt ja genug Alternativen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der richtigen Ausrüstung und/oder einem Helfer, geht das selbst bei kleinen AGBs - man muss aber aufpassen, ne DDC auf vollen Touren saugt dir den AGB im Nu leer. Also ich ziehe schon aus Sicherheitsgründen (Spritzer auf der Grafikkarte o.ä.) immer das Wichtige ab. Ein bisschen Last braucht man ja, aber das ist dann i.d.R. die Pumpe + Lüfter.


----------



## Moonzone (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Da hat er natürlich Recht...
> Wenn du einen kleinen AGB hast und deswegen öfter ein- und ausschalten musst, um die Pumpe zwischendurch zu stoppen und Wasser nachzukippen, dann sollte man natürlich nciht immer das ganze System mit ein- und ausschalten.
> Ich war irgendwie in meinem Kopf grad bei meinem letzten Build und da musste ich wegen des grossen Dual-Bay AGBs mit 1.5l Volumen nur einmal einschalten.
> 
> ...



Warum haltest du dich von den Eiszapfen oder HF Fittings (Alphacool) fern?


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Alphacool HF 16mm 90° L-Verbinder hatte ich das Problem, dass er ca. 4° Winkelabweichung hatte. (hab 2 Stk bestellt und beide waren gleich schlecht)
Das klingt nicht nach viel, sieht aber reichlich bescheiden aus, wenn man da an beiden Enden Rohre reinsteckt.

Und der 16mm Eiszapfen, den ich zum Ausprobieren für ein Alphacool Glasrohr bestellt hatte, passte nicht auf das Rohr rauf. (der 16mm EK-HDC allerdings wunderbar).

Das heisst von 3 bestellten Alphacool Fittingen hatten alle 3 Maßabweichungen, die sie untauglich gemacht haben.

Andere User mögen da bessere Erfahrungen machen aber für mich reichen diese Stichproben aus um es nicht weiter zu versuchen.


----------



## Moonzone (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe, schade. Ich dachte immer die Arbeiten so genau 
Diese Barrow Produkte von USA sind echt interessant. Ich glaube ich bestell mir dort in den nächsten Monaten was ordentliches 
Könnte ich in diesem Forum auch kompressions fittings für soft tubing , 16/10 oder 19/13, gebraucht von anderen usern kaufen? CPU Blöcke wären auch interessant.


----------



## Chukku (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In diesem Unterforum nicht.
Alle Abwicklungen von Geschäften dürfen ausschliesslich in der "Marktplatz" Sektion des PCGH Forums stattfinden.
Alles andere wäre gegen die Forenregeln.

(einfach im allgemeinen PCGH Forum bis zum Marktplatz runterscrollen)


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

100 Beiträge und 1 Monat Mitgliedschaft ist glaub Anforderung.


----------



## DARPA (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim nächsten Netzteiltausch schmeisst ihr das alte nicht weg, sondern legt es in den Keller.
Einfacher als mit nem 2. Netzteil geht befüllen nicht.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Netzteiltausch schmeisst ihr das alte nicht weg, sondern legt es in den Keller.
> Einfacher als mit nem 2. Netzteil geht befüllen nicht.



Stimmt, Ich hab glaube ich noch ein paar alte Rechner im Keller rumfliegen, da müsste auch irgendwo noch ein Netzteil bei sein.


----------



## chaotium (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Bei ALC-Fittingen gebe ich dir recht, halte allgemein von AlphaCool nichts. Habe mir mal aus Neugier Eis...blabla Fittinge und ALC HF
> Fittinge bestellt, Qualität naja, und von den 16x drehbaren Winkelfittingen waren mal wieder 2 undicht. Und die Schnellverschlüsse
> sind auch nicht das Wahre.
> Und letztens hatte ich von einem HWLuxx-User den Rechner zum Hardtuben da, der hatte nen ALC-Radi, dessen Anschlüsse schief
> ...



Darum kauf ich ware von EKWB und Aquacomputer, sieht nach was aus und läuft


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das marg bei den Schlauch-Anschlüssen so sein, die HT-Fittinge sind hingegen scharfkantig, und billigste Qualität (sehr dünnwandig).
> Die hatten schon mal besser Quali bei ihren Fittingen.


Alles klar, ich bin auch von Schlauch-Anschlüsse ausgegangen. 
Hatte nicht mit bekommen das es sich um HT-HT-Fittinge handelt. Dazu hätte ich nichts beigetragen da ich noch keine HT-Fittinge verbaut habe.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sind nur Monsoon Anschraubtüllen verbaut.
Mit meiner letzten Bestellung zu meinem GPU-Kühler musste ich andere Anschraubtüllen verwenden, da die Monsoon die ich bereits verwendet hatte nicht vorätig waren. Daher habe ich die zwei von EK-WB dazu bestellt und verbaut. Bin zumindest von den zwei was ich verbaut habe sehr zufrieden... sehen gut aus, waren günstig und ließen sich auch gut verbauen.


----------



## 4lp4_85 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend, 

gut das das Thema Fittings von Barrow hier aufkommt. Da ich Neuling im Thema WaKü bin habe ich hier immer fleißig mitgelesen und ich plane im Moment selber eine WaKü. 

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden Barrow Fittings zu bestellen weil die hier im Forum gelobt werden was Qualität angeht.

Ich habe jetzt erst mal ein Fitting von Barrow bestellt und hoffe dass die PETG Tubes von Bitspower 12/10mm passen werden. Kann das jemand Bestätigen???

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage ich wollte eventuell auch Hardware Laps Radiatoren bestellen nur weiß ich nicht ob diese in mein Gehäuse passen. Was ich weiß ist das die Radiatoren von Alphacool Passen sollen. 

Der ST30 280mm von Alphacool ist von der Länge 15mm kürzer und 9mm  weniger in der Breite als der Nemesis 280GTS von Hardware Laps. 

Genauso ist es mit dem ST30 420mm von Alphacool, dieser ist zwar 6,5mm länger aber ist auch wieder 9mm weniger Breiter als der Nemesis 420GTS von Hardware Laps. 

Weiß jemand ob diese Radiatoren von Hardware Laps in mein Gehäuse Define R5 passen???

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Chukku (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab sowohl Radis von Alphacool als auch von HardwareLabs.
Es stimmt schon, dass die Nemesis GTS ungewöhnlich breit sind.. ich musst bei einer Halterung deswegen auch mit zusätzlichen Abstandshaltern arbeiten.



4lp4_85 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob diese Radiatoren von Hardware Laps in mein Gehäuse Define R5 passen???



Hast du das Gehäuse schon bei dir oder willst du es erst noch bestellen?
Wenn du es schon da hast, kannst du das wohl selbst am Besten beantworten indem du einfach nachmisst. 
(Die genaue Breite der Radiatoren findest du ja auf der jeweiligen Homepage in den technischen Daten.)



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Und letztens hatte ich von einem HWLuxx-User den Rechner zum Hardtuben da, der hatte nen ALC-Radi, dessen Anschlüsse schief
> waren, was super bei Hardtubes ist.



Das ist mir bis gestern nie aufgefallen, weil ich die Nexxxos Radis immer nur mit Schläuchen benutzt habe.
Aber gestern hab ich 3 Stück davon als externe Radiatoren in meinen Loop integriert (Bilder folgen im Bilderthread  )und direkt an einem NexXxos XT45 240 eine ca. 10cm lange Schnellkupplung geschraubt.
Und da ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass die in einem seltsamen Winkel absteht.

Von der Leistung her sind die NexXxos Radiatoren ja schon top. Aber empfehlen kann man sie wirklich maximal für Soft-Tube Builds. (Und auch dann nur, wenn man sie vorher sehr gründlich durchspült)


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt für Hinten der raus bläst und so übers Mainboard angeschlossen ist ein _Noctua NF-A14 ULN_ bestellt.
> Im Grunde aber ein Fehlkauf, denn ich wollte eigentlich ein PWM Lüfter haben wie meine 3 schon vorhandene A14 Lüfter.
> Habe bei der Produktbeschreibung nicht gut aufgepasst und übersehen das es ein 3 Pin Lüfter ist.
> 
> ...


Habe den Lüfter vorhin geliefert bekommen und der hat jetzt doch sein Platz hinten am Gehäuse zugeteilt bekommen.
Denn selbst mit voller Drehzahl von fast 800 U/min kann ich ihn nicht raus hören, zumindest nicht neben den leichtem Rauschen was ich schon von meinen Festplatten habe.
Da war der BQ bei geringer Drehzahl auch wenn er nicht laut war deutlich zu hören. Der Nocuta schafft es auch das ich mit meiner Hand ein deutlichen Luftstrom spüren kann.
Der BQ hingegen hätte dabei schon mit voller Drehzahl laufen müssen und wäre dann schon hörbar gewesen.

Bin daher sehr  zufrieden und werde den Lüfter behalten.

Der lässt sich auch übers Mainboard selbst mit nur 3-Pin gut regeln.
Wahrscheinlich bekommt der Lüfter beim Einschalten eine höhere Anlaufspannung, denn mit nur 30% und nur 350 U/min kann ich ihn auch problemlos betreiben.
Stelle ich jedoch mittels Software den Lüfter so ein das er aus geht muss ich über 60% gehen damit er wieder anläuft.

Da es sich um den einzigen Lüfter handelt der raus bläst habe ich ihn zur Zeit mit 650 U/min am laufen, da er damit immer noch sehr leise und nicht aus meinem Gehäuse raus zu hören ist.
Die Drehzahl wird dann bis 100% je nach Mainboard Temperatur hoch geregelt.

Zumindest sieht es vorerst damit gut aus, ob ich die Drehzahlregelung so belasse muss ich noch länger beobachten.


----------



## Moonzone (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4lp4_85 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> gut das das Thema Fittings von Barrow hier aufkommt. Da ich Neuling im Thema WaKü bin habe ich hier immer fleißig mitgelesen und ich plane im Moment selber eine WaKü.
> 
> ...



Und du hast keine Angst vor den Gebühren?
Ich mal kurz nachgelesen das in Österreich Zoll ab 220€ anfällt. Aber Überlieferungs-gebühren sehr hoch sind, oder wie immer die auch heißen mögen. 

Das ist das einzige was mich davon abhält in den USA zu bestellen.


Zum Thema Hard Tubing
Ich finde es ist einfach, sofern man schon eine große wakü hat, eine sehr teure Angelegenheit. Die ganze verschlauchung und Anschlüsse mal austauschen und dann noch die Probleme, dass die ganzen Verschraubungen viel mehr Probleme produzieren. Ich verstehe warum so viele Hardtubing machen wollen, vor allem Neulinge. 
Natürlich würde ich es auch machen, wenn ich nicht so vieles  kaufen müsste. So mache ich halt ein maximum clean soft tube System. Mir gefallen beide , bei den Soft tubes gibt es genauso schöne Systeme. Aber die Hardtubes glänzen so schön und sind teilweise ja auch UV beständiger 
Es soll ja auch einen Masterkleer Ultra Clear geben, ohne Weichmacher. Ist bestimmt hart wie Sau

Ich würde mir gerne die neuen schwarzen Eloops kaufen. Hat da schon jemand erfahrung damit? Push Betrieb ist ja ohne störende lautstärke möglich, so hört man zumindest.


----------



## Chukku (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Idee finde ich sehr gut... und auch sehr gut umgesetzt.
> Wenn du die Ränder noch besser hin bekommen hast, dann ist es perfekt!



Ich verlager das Thema mal kurz aus dem Bilderthread raus, weil Beiträge ohne Bild dort sowieso bald wieder rausgelöscht werden.

Mir ging es hier wirklich darum, möglichst nur vorhandenes Material einzusetzen und nur minimal Krams dazuzukaufen (ein paar Kabel, 1m Tygon Schlauch).
Ansonsten hätte ich natürlich auch eine vernünftige Holzplatte aus dem Baumarkt holen können, die man dann auch viel sauberer hätte schneiden können.
Aber Diese billigen IKEA Press-Spanplatten fransen am Rand halt immer krass aus.. kann man nicht viel machen. 
Das Isoliertape hat aber ausreichend Abhilfe geschafft 

 @ Moonzone:
Keine Ahnung, wie genau das in Österreich läuft. Aber in der Schweiz zahlt man ab 62CHF (inklusive Versand!) Gebühren:
8 % Mehrwertsteuer
4 % Zoll
+ 19 CHF pauschal Bearbeitungsgebühr. (das ist bei kleinen Mengen immer der schmerzhafteste Teil)

Wenn man aber unterhalb des 62CHF Grenzwertes bleibt, zahlt man ausser der Versandkosten gar nichts.
Ich würde mir vorstellen, dass das dann in Österreich unterhalb von 220€ genauso ist 
(ist aber wirklich nur eine Vermutung, keine Garantie!)


----------



## 4lp4_85 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chukku 

das Gehäuse hab ich da, heute nachgelesen das es beim Define R5 extra ausgelegt ist für Breite Radiatoren.

Fractal Design Define R5 - UPDATE: Midi Tower im Test: Die besten kompakten Gehause im Vergleichstest

"Aufgrund der Kompatibilität zu breiten Radiatoren fallen die Öffnungen am Gehäusedeckel zudem breiter aus als für den Einsatz von 12- oder 14-cm-Lüftern nötig"

Ich glaube ich messe lieber noch mal nach bevor ich bestelle, hätte ja sein können das das einer weiß.

@ Moonzone



Moonzone schrieb:


> Und du hast keine Angst vor den Gebühren?



Habe nachgelesen ob ich Steuern zahlen muss:

"Bei einem Wert zwischen 22 Euro und 150 Euro sind die Sendungen zwar zollfrei, die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer in Höhe von 19 Prozent bzw. 7 Prozent und die Verbrauchsteuer (bei Warensendungen mit verbrauchsteuerpflichtigen Waren) sind aber zu erheben. Allerdings werden Abgaben in einer Höhe von weniger als 5 Euro nicht erhoben."

Also wenn ich für ca. 130€ bestelle, sind das ca. 24€ die oben drauf kommen. Das ist noch im Rahmen finde ich.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich habe heute meine restlichen NF-F12 erhalten  

Erst wollte ich versuchen über den Top-Radi, kühle Luft ansaugen zu lassen, aber das Gehäuse hat sich furchtbar aufgewärmt. Also Lüfter wieder umgedreht. Um einen möglicht neutralen Druck zu bekommen, drehen die Frontlüfter aber leicht schneller als die anderen (Back/Top), er ist aber dennoch leicht negativ. Gelegentliches Entstauben bleibt mir also nicht erspart 

Wasser-Temperatursensor habe ich ja nicht allerdings ist für mich die wichtigste Temperatur die GPU, da diese sehr zuverlässig gekühlt wird (nicht wie die CPU mit der schlechten TIM) und ich hier von einen +/- Delta von 10°C ausgehe. 

Nun nach 15 Minuten Furmark + Prime95 (In-Place...) hatte ich eine GPU-Temperatur von 53°C die nächsten 5 Minuten bliebt die Temperatur konstant. Damit kann ich mich zufrieden geben, gerade, da es ein absolut unrealistisches Scenario ist.


----------



## Nachty (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nun nach 15 Minuten Furmark + Prime95 (In-Place...) hatte ich eine GPU-Temperatur von 53°C die nächsten 5 Minuten bliebt die Temperatur konstant. Damit kann ich mich zufrieden geben, gerade, da es ein absolut unrealistisches Scenario ist.





Was da rauskommt ist eh Wumpe


----------



## Rousi (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Moonzone schrieb:


> [...]
> Zum Thema Hard Tubing
> Ich finde es ist einfach, sofern man schon eine große wakü hat, eine sehr teure Angelegenheit. Die ganze verschlauchung und Anschlüsse mal austauschen und dann noch die Probleme, dass die ganzen Verschraubungen viel mehr Probleme produzieren. Ich verstehe warum so viele Hardtubing machen wollen, vor allem Neulinge.
> Natürlich würde ich es auch machen, wenn ich nicht so vieles  kaufen müsste. So mache ich halt ein maximum clean soft tube System. Mir gefallen beide , bei den Soft tubes gibt es genauso schöne Systeme. Aber die Hardtubes glänzen so schön und sind teilweise ja auch UV beständiger
> ...



Ich musste mir eh ein komplett neues System zusammenbasteln und wollte da auch gleich mit Wasserkühlung einsteigen.
Und wegen der Optik, und weil mir eine "Verschlauchung" nicht zugesagt hat,  bin ich gleich komplett auf Hardtubing gegangen.
(Ein paar Bilder sind in meinem Profil Album zu sehen)

Bisher ist diese CPU only, aber die wird mit Vega erweitert und umgebaut 



Soweit ich weis,  ist kein technischer Unterschied zwischen den "alten" weißen eLoops und den neuen schwarzen.
(Nagelt mich da aber bitte nicht fest - ich hab zumindest nichts von technischen Änderungen gehört/gelesen..)


----------



## Shutterfly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erschreckend wenn man mal zusammenrechnet, was man die letzten Wochen an Hardware für PC und WaKü ausgegeben hat. Heute die 2500 Euro durchbrochen... nun erst einmal ins Kissen weinen


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht weinen... für mein Netzwerk hab ich glaub ich mittlerweile mehr ausgegeben 
und ich will garnicht erst die Werte zusammenrechnen, von dem was hier alles rumfliegt 


ich glaube meine spätere Wohnung wird nen Bunker... *träum* da kommt weningstens keiner so leicht rein, wenn der zu ist


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Erschreckend wenn man mal zusammenrechnet, was man die letzten Wochen an Hardware für PC und WaKü ausgegeben hat. Heute die 2500 Euro durchbrochen... nun erst einmal ins Kissen weinen



Und da bin ich mir sicher, dass das noch schlimmer wird. Als ich mit dem Thema angefangen habe, hatte ich ein Budget von 800€ ... das hat dann schon allein das Case gerissen 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Shutterfly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das denke ich eigentlich nicht. Ich wüsste nicht wie es noch schlimmer werden sollte.

GPU und CPU sind inkludiert, eigentlich alles neu, MO-RA 3 420 sollte dicke reichen, die Lüfter sind hochwertig und das Case wird/ist ein Eigenbau. Ich wüsste nicht was jetzt noch schlimmer kommen sollte xD

Naja, ein zweiter MO-RA vielleicht


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein Durchlaufkühler?


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach meiner Wakü ist nun eine 2,5Zoll HDD das lauteste Gerät in meinem PC  

Da hilft also nur sparen und ne grosse SSD besorgen, indirekt treibt dies die Kosten einer Wasserkühlung auch in die Höhe, gestiegener Anspruch und so....


----------



## Chukku (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> indirekt treibt dies die Kosten einer Wasserkühlung auch in die Höhe, gestiegener Anspruch und so....



DAS unterschreib ich sofort.
Einfach irre, was ich an relativ neuen Teilen nach dem WaKü Umbau wieder aus meinem System geschmissen hab, weil ich sie plötzlich herausgehört habe...
Und wenn man dann erst einmal angefangen hat, zu perfektionieren, kann man einfach nicht mehr damit aufhören


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann erst einmal angefangen hat, zu perfektionieren, kann man einfach nicht mehr damit aufhören



Dann kauft man sich Sleeves oder macht sie gleich selber .... Eine nette Beleuchtung .... eine Steuerung aka Aquaero .... etwas Display für Sensordaten .....
Da geht schnell einiges ....


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin gerade dabei meine Daten-Speicher (Laufwerke ist ja nicht mehr ganze Richtig) aufzuräumen und auf der Festplatte dann nur noch Daten zu lassen, welche ich im Prinzip nie mehr brauche zur Sicherheit aber behalten werde, und diese danach vom Strom nehmen.

Ich bin natürlich der Hoffnung, dass SSDs noch günstiger werden. Sobald 2TB unter 400Euro fallen, schlage ich zu.


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und was sollen wir sonst tun?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade dabei meine Daten-Speicher (Laufwerke ist ja nicht mehr ganze Richtig) aufzuräumen und auf der Festplatte dann nur noch Daten zu lassen, welche ich im Prinzip nie mehr brauche zur Sicherheit aber behalten werde, und diese danach vom Strom nehmen.
> 
> Ich bin natürlich der Hoffnung, dass SSDs noch günstiger werden. Sobald 2TB unter 400Euro fallen, schlage ich zu.



Jopp, ich bin auch erst bei 1.1 TB mit SSD, kostet leider echt viel. Als Datengrab kann ich aber nur ein NAS empfehlen. Das stellste in die Ecke und packst normale HDDs rein, völlig Wurst wie laut die sind. Hört eh keiner.


----------



## Nex015 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> DAS unterschreib ich sofort.



Ich auch.  WaKü ist mittlerweile so leise das ich meine Maus fiepen höre...


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und ich hab mir grad erst 6TB gegönnt


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> und ich hab mir grad erst 6TB gegönnt



SSD???


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee, gute alte Magnetscheiben

SSD's nimmt man nicht für Backups 
zudem hab ich soviel Geld dann doch nicht über


----------



## Chukku (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab als einziges Laufwerk in meinem ganzen Rechner eine 2.5" 1TB SSD drin.

Das reicht mir, da ich zum Glück eine recht schnelle Glasfaser Verbindung hab.
Ich lasse also immer nur 2-3 Spiele installiert und den Rest der Steam-Library lade ich dann halt bei Bedarf mal wieder kurzfristig runter.

Was ich sonst noch so an Daten hab wird meist einfach auf eine externe 1TB Platte verschoben.


----------



## iAcki (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hobby: Maximaler finanzieller Aufwand, minimaler Nutzen!

Hauptsache es macht Spaß, denn es bringt nichts der reichste Mann auf dem Friedhof zu sein.


----------



## Shutterfly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Glück hab ich inzwischen außer meiner 512GB SSD nix mehr im PC. Dafür gibts den Heim-Server, der steht nicht hörbar woanders und schon ist Ruhe im Puff 

Alternativ ggf. für den ein oder anderen eine Idee: How to Make a One-Click Backup Button - YouTube 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das Hobby Wakü kann Unmengen an Geld verschlingen. Allein nur bei meinem jetzigen Loop (im Bau), habe ich ~400,-€
> nur für Fittinge ausgegeben.



Bevor ich 400 Euro für Fittinge ausgebe erschieße ich mich


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich liebe DIY Perks, ich würde nur ne andere Software verwenden.

Anschlüsse können sehr teuer sein, vor allem, wenn man doch was besseres möchte. Aber die Summe... nein danke, aber macht ihr mal


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann es nicht verallgemeiner, denn bei meinem Mora hätte ich auch einfach nur vier 180er Lüfter verbauen können und viel Geld sparen können.
Habe mich aber für 9x NC-P12 Nocuta entschieden die mich 189 Euro gekostet haben.

Das hat sich am ende auch gelohnt, da mir silent sehr wichtig war.
So sieht es auch aus wenn man auf Optik aus ist, dann wird man auch mehr Geld ausgeben als im Grunde notwendig ist.
Man könnte auch einfach Tüllen verwenden die es zum Teil sogar für nur 60 Cent zu kaufen gibt, aber hier geht es dann zum Teil nicht mehr um Optik sondern um Funktionalität.

Solche Tüllen habe ich für mein Loop zum Mora verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja... wenn ich Zeit habe bau ich auch nen fileserver auf
aber dafür muss ich erstmal meinen Server richtig ans laufen kriegen

dann kann ich vorallem auch einfacher/schneller meine Backups machen, da die Platte im Rechner dann ja kleiner sein kann ^^ (und die Backupplatte ja direkt am Server hängt)

und mit weniger Platten kühlt mein PC auch effektiver (da der Käfig 50% des vorderen Radiators verdeckt)


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir in meinem Gehäuse ist normal im oberem Teil ein Festplattenkäfig vorhanden der bis zu drei HDDs aufnehmen kann.
Unter der Zwischendecke ist noch eines vorhanden der zwei HDDs aufnehmen kann.

Denn oberen kann man nicht einfach für den Radiator versetzen, es wäre aber möglich diesen selbst irgendwie fest zu machen um diesen weiter verwenden zu können.
Diesen hatte ich aber schon unter Luft nicht verwendet, da ich mit nur zwei HDDs im unteren Festplattenkäfig ausgekommen bin.
Diesen unteren hätte ich versetzen können, würde dann aber weiterhin vor dem Radiator sitzen.

Da ich diesen Platz aber für meine Pumpe brauchte mussten die zwei HDDs ein anderen Platz finden.
Durch Zufall konnte ich sie aber neben den Netzteil hochkant einfach einschieben, da der Deckenteil und der untere Teil ein Rand haben und ich so zusagen das ganze wie eine Schublade einfach einschieben konnte.
Habe aber dennoch versucht mit Schaumstoff die HDDs etwas zu entkoppeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeder Seite des Netzteil sitzt daher jetzt jeweils immer eine Festplatte wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.
(Mit Seitenteil ist dieser unterer Bereich nicht sichtbar... )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite kann ich aber bis zu vier SSDs verbauen und auf dieser Zwischendecke könnte ich nochmals vier SSDs verbauen.
Habe aber nur die Halterungen bis zu vier SSDs, für noch mehr müsste ich die Halterungen dazu nachkaufen.

Werde daher demnächst auch schauen ob ich ganz auf SSDs umsteigen kann.
Ach so mein 5 1/4" Schacht musste wegen meinem 420er Radiator auch weichen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar für Optik zahlt man nen riesigen Aufschlag, funktionell ist i.d.R. hässlicher, das stimmt auch. Bei mir muss es nach außen hin halt schick sein, was im Inneren passiert ist mir egal. Und da WaKü bei mir immer intern verbaut wird, kauf ich günstig. Jetzt keine bunt gemixten Anschlüsse oder so, aber halt einfache Sachen ohne Schnickschnack. Meine Slip Streams z.B. haben damals 4€ das Stück gekostet, ich hätte niemals 20€ für einen Lüfter ausgegeben (auch wenn manche das wert sind) und die sind nicht einmal unschön. Durch die Mini-Nabe sehen sie edler aus als 80% aller anderen Lüfter und arbeitet effektiv.

Bei mir kommt auch keine HDD mehr in die PCs, ich merke es selbst beim luftgekühlten Büro-PC, da hört man nichts. Die Festplatte würde man jederzeit heraushören (habe ich schon getestet). Für ne non-plus-ultra Dämmung fehlt Platz/Geld/Lust.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Lüfter war es mir wichtig, da ich auf Silent bei niedriger Drehzahl aus war und die 180er Lüfter leider angeblich auf dem Lamellen vom Mora doch nicht ganz lautlos sein sollen.
Es sind nur einmalige Ausgaben und da war es mir halt wichtiger direkt das zu kaufen womit ich zufrieden bin als weniger auszugeben und mich dann nerven zu müssen wenn die Lüfter doch nicht ganz so leise sein sollten.
Dabei war mir die Optik der normalen Nocuta Lüfter nur Nebensache.

Ja stimmt, bei mir sind diese zwei Festplatten momentan das was ich als leichtes Rauschen wenn es absolut still ist raus hören kann.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt, mag das jeder handhaben wie er es mag und das muss man auch so akzeptieren. Ich für mich persönlich stecke nicht mehr "Geld ohne Ende" in die PCs (das war früher mal anders). Mir ist es mittlerweile wichtig möglichst viel für mein Geld zu bekommen und nach Schnäppchen zu haschen. Das könnte man ja mittlerweile dann auch wieder als Hobby einstufen 

Optik hatte bei mir eh nie den riesigen Stellenwert. Form follows function ist nach wie vor meine Devise. Natürlich sollte alles ordentlich gemacht sein und wie schon erwähnt nicht bunt gewürfelt, aber solange nach außen hin alles ordentlich aussieht, kann da im Inneren durchaus alles etwas wüster aussehen, solange die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird. 

Die Preise für die Fittings sind natürlich top und wer das möchte/braucht soll sie gern kaufen  Ich mag Hard-Tubing z.B. gar nicht, alles Geschmack.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie geschrieben, bei mir war das auch mal so. Jetzt baue ich (schon seit Jahren...) ein System und das soll dann auch (hoffentlich) so bleiben. Aber Anschlüsse und Schlauch und sonstigen Kleinkram habe ich auch noch hier auf diverse Kisten verteilt herum liegen 

Der Zenit mit dem Hobby ist bei mir schon längst überschritten, das war so zu Sockel 939/775er Zeiten. Da wurde mindestens einmal die Woche am System herum gebastelt. Jetzt gibt es noch genügend andere Sachen die Zeit und Geld kosten


----------



## Moonzone (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kryos Next ist echt ein schickes teil, wird meinen alten Kryos ablösen.
Freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## the_leon (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand was zu den Aquacomputer airplex XT/Pro radiatoren sagen?
Wollte eig. Alphacool Nexxos verbauen, bin mir aber nicht sicher das das mit Hardtubes so toll aussieht


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch die NexXxos, die sind Leistungsstärker und wenn die Gewinde schief sind schicke sie zurück.
Die Optik der Aquacomputer Radis ist natürlich genial.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir im Februar zwei von diesen Radiatoren gekauft, beide waren in Ordnung.
Produktionsfehler können immer vorkommen und dafür gibt es ein Widerrufsrecht denn man nutzen kann.

Nur weil innerhalb eines Forums mal einige fehlerhafte Radiatoren gepostet wurden muss es nicht heißen das die gesamte Produktion und jeder Radiator davon betroffen sein muss.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hänge bei den Listen etwas hinterher, ich gebe mein Bestes.

Ja war schon cool, oder Sockel A davor schon. Nur musste man da wirklich noch sehr viel selbst bauen - aber hatte natürlich auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl Plexi nicht mehr zu trauen, hat mich nicht getäuscht :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, da es schon eine Zeit her ist. Die neue Ti Seahawk EK wurde nun vorgestellt und hier ist das Terminal aus POM. Soll ich nicht der einzige mit Problemen gewesen sein? 

Was mich nur etwas wundert ist die Verschraubung vom Terminal selbst. Dieses ist mit 3 kleinen langen Schrauben am PMMA Top verschraubt. und hier gibt es doch auch eine gute Belastung.

Man liest öfters von Rissen in PMMA-Tops von CPU Blöcken, sprich oft sind die 1/4 Zoll Verschraubungen betroffen.

Ich konnte aber noch nichts finden, dass EKWB Probleme bei den dünnen Verschraubungen hat. Weder bei den GPU- noch bei den CPU-Blöcken.


----------



## Moonzone (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja ich hänge bei den Listen etwas hinterher, ich gebe mein Bestes.
> 
> Ja war schon cool, oder Sockel A davor schon. Nur musste man da wirklich noch sehr viel selbst bauen - aber hatte natürlich auch seinen Reiz.



Sockel A, war mein lieblings Sockel - Allerzeiten! 
Einfach ein Traum, die Zeiten damals...


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Sockel-A-Zeiten war Vieles allerdings auch noch - sagen wir mal - deutlich "interessanter" was man heute vllt. als besser gelöst empfinden könnte: z. B. Multiplikator per Silberleitlack setzen, die empfindlichen offen liegenden DIEs vor Beschädigungen beim Kühler montieren schützen, Jumperblöcke und DIP-Spitches nach dubiosen Informationsquellen außerhalb der im Handbuch beschriebenen Specs setzen usw...
Allerdings machten diese Dinge imho auch den Reiz damals aus. Manches vermisse ich aber auch wirklich schmerzlich: z. B. Mainboards die noch ein vernünftig strukturiertes und per Tastatur in Höchstgeschwindigkeit bedienbares BIOS hatten, statt eines äußerst hakelig zu bedienenden halben Betriebssystems namens UEFI wie heute...
Erinnere mich insgesamt jedenfalls auch gern an die Sockel-A Zeiten zurück. Mein erster selbst gebauter CPU-Wasserkühler war auch für Sockel A und kühlte afaik zunächst einen AthlonXP 1800+ (Palomino) und später einen AthlonXP 3000+ (Barton). Wenn ich mir allerdings die enorm schnelle Hardware-Wechselrate ansehe die ich damals hatte, kommt mir das heute schon etwas suspekt vor. Allerdings hat das PC-Basteln mit und ohne Wakü mir damals effektiv halt einfach mehr Spaß gemacht als heute. Heut ist´s bei der Hardware ja wirklich nur noch simples Zusammenstöpseln und bei Waküs hat halt ganz massiv der Kommerz Einzug gehalten (von den grauenhaften AIOs ganz zu schweigen)...


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zu Sockel-A-Zeiten war Vieles allerdings auch noch - sagen wir mal - deutlich "interessanter" was man heute vllt. als besser gelöst empfinden könnte: z. B. Multiplikator per Silberleitlack setzen, die empfindlichen offen liegenden DIEs vor Beschädigungen beim Kühler montieren schützen, Jumperblöcke und DIP-Spitches nach dubiosen Informationsquellen außerhalb der im Handbuch beschriebenen Specs setzen usw...
> Allerdings machten diese Dinge imho auch den Reiz damals aus. Manches vermisse ich aber auch wirklich schmerzlich: z. B. Mainboards die noch ein vernünftig strukturiertes und per Tastatur in Höchstgeschwindigkeit bedienbares BIOS hatten, statt eines äußerst hakelig zu bedienenden halben Betriebssystems namens UEFI wie heute...
> Erinnere mich insgesamt jedenfalls auch gern an die Sockel-A Zeiten zurück. Mein erster selbst gebauter CPU-Wasserkühler war auch für Sockel A und kühlte afaik zunächst einen AthlonXP 1800+ (Palomino) und später einen AthlonXP 3000+ (Barton). Wenn ich mir allerdings die enorm schnelle Hardware-Wechselrate ansehe die ich damals hatte, kommt mir das heute schon etwas suspekt vor. Allerdings hat das PC-Basteln mit und ohne Wakü mir damals effektiv halt einfach mehr Spaß gemacht als heute. Heut ist´s bei der Hardware ja wirklich nur noch simples Zusammenstöpseln und bei Waküs hat halt ganz massiv der Kommerz Einzug gehalten (von den grauenhaften AIOs ganz zu schweigen)...


Da habt ihr auch ne Menge gelernt, das geht heute ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Moonzone (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Zu Sockel-A-Zeiten war Vieles allerdings auch noch - sagen wir mal - deutlich "interessanter" was man heute vllt. als besser gelöst empfinden könnte: z. B. Multiplikator per Silberleitlack setzen, die empfindlichen offen liegenden DIEs vor Beschädigungen beim Kühler montieren schützen, Jumperblöcke und DIP-Spitches nach dubiosen Informationsquellen außerhalb der im Handbuch beschriebenen Specs setzen usw...
> Allerdings machten diese Dinge imho auch den Reiz damals aus. Manches vermisse ich aber auch wirklich schmerzlich: z. B. Mainboards die noch ein vernünftig strukturiertes und per Tastatur in Höchstgeschwindigkeit bedienbares BIOS hatten, statt eines äußerst hakelig zu bedienenden halben Betriebssystems namens UEFI wie heute...
> Erinnere mich insgesamt jedenfalls auch gern an die Sockel-A Zeiten zurück. Mein erster selbst gebauter CPU-Wasserkühler war auch für Sockel A und kühlte afaik zunächst einen AthlonXP 1800+ (Palomino) und später einen AthlonXP 3000+ (Barton). Wenn ich mir allerdings die enorm schnelle Hardware-Wechselrate ansehe die ich damals hatte, kommt mir das heute schon etwas suspekt vor. Allerdings hat das PC-Basteln mit und ohne Wakü mir damals effektiv halt einfach mehr Spaß gemacht als heute. Heut ist´s bei der Hardware ja wirklich nur noch simples Zusammenstöpseln und bei Waküs hat halt ganz massiv der Kommerz Einzug gehalten (von den grauenhaften AIOs ganz zu schweigen)...



Ich finde gerade diese Dinge sehr schade. Es war einfach interessant , die Jumper Positionen nachzuschlagen oder zu testen. Auch der offenliegende DIE war interessant. Aber seien wir ehrlich, auch wenn in der WAKÜ Szene mittlerweile alles hoch kommerziell abläuft, gibt es  für Custom Mods eine nie da gewesene Vielfalt. Ja klar, man muss sich heutzutage seine Radiator Blenden/Befestigungen nicht mehr selber zusammen schustern aber die Auswahl an Artikeln ist enorm. Vielleicht sollte ich wieder öfter bei HWBOT vorbeischauen, da kann man ja auch seinen Spaß haben. Ich hatte zu Sockel A Zeiten um ein Vielfaches mehr Interaktion mit anderen PC`lern. Das hat sich durch die noch massivere Nutzung des Internets auch erledigt. Mir ist es aber auch zu schade, meinen PC zu lan Partys mit zu nehmen. Ich bekomme jedes Jahr eine Einladung zur Pörtschacher Lan Party. Ich müsste meinen PC 200 Meter zu unseren Gemeindezentrum bringen, habe aber keine Lust dazu. Die anderen, die dort spielen haben keine High End Komponenten oder gurken mit Laptops rum. Da ist es mir zu schade, meinen PC mitzunehmen und neue Hardware würde ich dort auch nicht bestaunen können.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt - das hatte schon auch alles seinen Reiz, aber es war mitunter auch riskant und konnte ganz gut ins Geld gehen, wenn man sich mal vertan hat (wobei ich davon zum Glück fast immer verschont geblieben bin )
Allerdings finde ich auch heute noch selbst gebaute Teile im Wakü- und Moddingbereich interessanter als irgendwas aus dem kommerziellen Spektrum. Leider komme ich selbst kaum noch dazu. Bei den Wakü-Teilen ist die Auswahl heute zwar quantitativ recht groß, aber keineswegs umfassender als früher. Viele Teile die man brauchen könnte, gibt´s nach wie vor nicht oder nur in mieser Qualität. Manches was was man früher problemlos kriegte gibt´s heute auch gar nicht mehr im Wakü-Handel. Dafür sind dort so manche Pfennigartikel inzwischen dermaßen überteuert, dass man sie von anderen Quellen für  Bruchteile des Preises bekommt, oder mit vergleichsweise wenig Eigeninitiative vieles mit Non-Wakü-Bauteilen besser lösen kann. Die Wakü-Händler haben einfach einen rein kommerziellen Fokus, und vieles was sich nicht billig herstellen, oder in großen Mengen absetzen lässt, wird einfach gar nicht mehr angeboten. Das Angebot im Wakü-Bereich mag wegen der vielen Varianten gleicher bzw. ähnlicher Artikel umfangreich aussehen, aber wenn man es mal genau betrachtet ist es im Vergleich zu früher imho eigentlich eher dünner geworden. Es gibt nur noch Mainstram-Zubehör und Hypes werden in kurzen Abständen durchs Dorf getrieben. Die große breit gefächerte Auswahl gibt´s eigentlich nicht mehr so richtig.

*Edit: *@Pelle0095: Heute kann man bestimmt auch noch was lernen, beim PC-basteln, auch wenn die Möglichkeiten natürlich etwas beschränkter sind als früher. Es ist eben alles etwas schwieriger geworden und erfordert mehr Grundwissen, weil die heutige Hardware schon ein Stück komplexer geworden ist (was aber nicht unbedingt besser heißt) und weil dem User über die Jahre sukzessive die Kontrolle über seine Hard- und Software entrissen wurde, die man früher einfach noch in größerem Maß hatte.


----------



## DARPA (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ist das halt. Zeiten ändern sich. In den 90s war ein PC im Prinzip nur was für richtige Nerds. Allein die Zuweisung von Port und Channel für Steckkarten im DOS. Oder das simple beachten von Master und Slave bei IDE Laufwerken. Da würden heute denke ich viele dran verzweifeln.
Da ist es inzwischen doch sehr easy geworden. Das Zusammenstecken ist quasi plug and play und das OS macht den Rest.

Respekt habe ich vor den Pionieren der Wakü, die im Prinzip alles noch selbst gebastelt haben, weil es noch keinen Markt dafür gab.
Kann schon gut verstehen, dass viele die schon lange in der Szene sind, inzwischen gelangweilt sind. Im Prinzip bauen wir doch alles fast das gleiche, nur mit anderen Farben ^^
Aber jeder wird halt zu nem anderen Zeitpunkt geboren bzw. steigt früher oder später in ein Hobby ein. Gönnt also den Leuten den Spass, die noch nicht so lange aktiv in der Szene sind, auch wenn die im Grunde nichts besonderes machen. Für den einzelnen fühlt es sich aber so an 

Was halt richtig nervt, sind überhypte Märkte mit Produkten, wo mehr Aufwand in die Werbung als in die Planung gesteckt wird. 
Aber das kann Anreiz sein, wieder neue Nischen zu eröffnen 

Hype kommt und geht. Leidenschaft ist unvergänglich.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch gute und schöne Erinnerungen an die damalige Zeit, mein erster eigener PC war ein Socket7 (Pentium 133) System und meine Lieblings CPU, wenn auch nicht die beste war eine AMD K6-2 450mhz, damals war dies eine Errungenschaft für mich.

Ich bin aber auch froh, dass so manches der Vergangenheit angehört, hier muss ich z.b. an scharfkantige Gehäuse denken.


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde beim Caseking von EK nur 16/11er ZMT, aber EK Fittinge nur in 16/10 und 16/12?
Kann mir da jemand sagen was da schiefgelaufen ist bei EK?

EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 16/12mm G1/4 - schwarz
Bei den Fittings steht unten Innendurchmesser 11mm. Passen die dann doch mit 16/11er ZMT?


EDIT:
EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black 16,1/11,1mm (3m RETAIL)  – EK Webshop


> This tubing is a perfect companion for EK-ACF Fitting 12/16 series compression fittings.



Hätte sich damit wohl erledigt


----------



## Shutterfly (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach kein EK ZMT sondern tygon norprene kaufen. Dann kann man auch normale 16/10er oder 13/10er Fittinge nehmen.


----------



## Moonzone (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die EK Radiatoren sind verdammt teuer. Ich würde mir keine kaufen wollen. Die Preise sind echt gesalzen, im Vergleich zu den Alphacool Radiatoren beispielsweise. Da würde ich sofort zu ALC oder Aquacomputer greifen.

BTW: Vorgestern ist mein neues Enthoo LUXE Tempered Glass angekommen. Echt ein schönes Case. Jetzt warte ich noch auf Teile von Aquatuning und den 1080ti Kühler von EK, dann geht es los mit dem Umbau.
Das einzige Problem was ich derzeit habe, ist mit der farblichen umgestaltung. Derzeit verwende ich rot/schwarze Sleeves mit RED UV Tubing.
Ich kann das blöde ROT aber nicht mehr sehen und werde jetzt auf Blau UV Tubings switchen. Damit muss ich aber auch die gesamten Sleeves tauschen, da sich rot und blau scheinbar nicht gut verträgt. 
Wenn ich jetzt allerdings die blau/schwarzen Sleeves einziehe, habe ich immer noch das problem mit den Rot/schwarzen Passiv Kühler und PCH Abdeckung meines Z97 G5 Board von MSI. Das war das letzte mal, dass ich mir ein nicht neutrales Board kaufe. Damals war allerdings das MSI das einzige, was mir wirklich zugesagt hat. Bei Z270 schat die Welt natürlich anders aus


----------



## ebastler (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Einfach kein EK ZMT sondern tygon norprene kaufen. Dann kann man auch normale 16/10er oder 13/10er Fittinge nehmen.



13/10 wäre sogar ideal für mein Case, aber ich finde den Norprene so hässlich wegen der Schrift und auf Abkratzen hab ich wirklich keine Lust


----------



## Shutterfly (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, wenn du ein Window im Case hast, kann das natürlich stören. Wenn jedoch fett auf den Kühlern, Fittingen, RAM oder sonst wo irgendwelche hässlichen Logos prangern (Grüße an Bitspower an dieser Stelle) dann scheint es doch auch keinen zu stören 

Wenn die Bilder aus deiner Signatur aktuell sind, dann ist fraglich, ob du den Schriftzug überhaupt siehst. Der Schriftzug ist übrigens nur Einseitig aufgebracht, Schlauch um 180° drehen und man sieht ihn nicht mehr


----------



## Moonzone (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> 13/10 wäre sogar ideal für mein Case, aber ich finde den Norprene so hässlich wegen der Schrift und auf Abkratzen hab ich wirklich keine Lust



Das kann ich verstehen  Ich würde den auch nicht nehmen, auch wenn er sicherlich gut ist.


@Liquid-Chilling:
Seh ich genau so. Wenn ich das Kabel Management auf der Hinterseite des Mainboards schön verlege, dann sieht das auch keiner. Mir geht es aber um einiges besser wenn ich weiß, dass es schön gemacht wurde
Es beruhigt mich einfach


----------



## Tzunamik (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kriegt ihr es hin, dass das Kühlmittel in der Wakü saubere bleibt?
Habt ihr Filter eingebaut die ihr dann einfach auswaschen könnt?
Wie säubert ihr eure  Kühler, wenn ihr die mal reinigt?

Grüße


----------



## Thaurial (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> 13/10 wäre sogar ideal für mein Case, aber ich finde den Norprene so hässlich wegen der Schrift und auf Abkratzen hab ich wirklich keine Lust



Der Schriftzug hat definitiv was. Alle Beschriftungen an den Tygon Schläuchen lassen sich entfernen, beim norperene einfach mit nem Spülschwämmchen drüber - der ZMT hat keine, sieht aber eh etwas anders aus..


PS: 13/10 genau wie 11/8,  bei Norprene nicht optimal, da der recht schnell knickt.


----------



## Shutterfly (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> PS: 13/10 genau wie 11/8,  bei Norprene nicht optimal, da der recht schnell knickt.



Muss man wissen, ja. Wenn man sich dessen dann bewusst ist und mit dem Schlauch etwas gearbeitet hat, kein Problem


----------



## Chukku (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Moonzone schrieb:


> Die EK Radiatoren sind verdammt teuer. Ich würde mir keine kaufen wollen. Die Preise sind echt gesalzen, im Vergleich zu den Alphacool Radiatoren beispielsweise. )



Jetzt bin ich aber mal neugierig..
Was kostest bei euch denn z.B. ein EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple)  – EK Webshop ?

Ich frage nur, weil ich hier in der Schweiz eher das Gefühl habe, dass EKWB ein wenig günstiger ist als Alphacool.
(der oben verlinkte Radi: 68€ + 4% Zoll + 8% MWSt = 76.5 € = 83.5 CHF. Ein NexXxos XT 45 360 kostet dagegen 90.5 CHF)

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, dass ein Nexxxos der etwas leistungsstärkere Radi ist... hier geht es nur darum, dass ich immer wieder lese, dass EKWB so teuer sein soll obwohl ich eher das Gegenteil empfinde.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Chukku
Die EK PE sind vom Preis her ungefähr gleich auf.
Bei den 140er Radis ist das schon anders. Der EK 420CE kostet unverschämte 115€, der Alphacool 420xt 92€ und der bessere 420st glaube 76€.
Wobei das Design von EK einzigartig ist und von der Verarbeitung bei meinem CE420 alles OK ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Tzunamik (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Liquid-chilling,

der Mora is ja ein Röhren-Radi... da sollte es ja reichen mehrfach mir Spüli durch zu spülen.


----------



## Shutterfly (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tzunamik schrieb:


> der Mora is ja ein Röhren-Radi... da sollte es ja reichen mehrfach mir Spüli durch zu spülen.



Der Hersteller selbst sagt sogar, dass Spülen mit ganz normalem Leitungswasser vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## Tzunamik (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bisher hab ich den mora so gereinigt....
vom waschbecken zur pumpe -> mora -> badewanne

Im Waschbecken war dann halt immer das Spüli gemisch und später das Wasser zum durchspülen.
Mach ich immer so alle 18-24 Monate oder nach Gefühl, wenn ich meine Ablagerungen im Wasserkreislauf zu sehen.


----------



## Tzunamik (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora 3 
AGB
CPU-Kühler
GPU-Kühler
RAM
Mainboard
noch ein AGB (weil es gut aussieht)
Kugelhahn
Durchflußsensor
Tempsensor

Aber ich wechsel jährlich meine Grafikkarte, letztes Systemupgrade gab es vor 3 Jahren zum 4930k, jetzt vor 2 Monaten zum Ryzen 7 1700.
nächste Grafikkarte nach der 1080 wird wohl entweder eine 2080 Ti oder was von AMD, wenns taugt.


----------



## Tzunamik (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

NeXXos XP3 Light,
Heatkiller GPU-X³ DIY 60
PVC 16/13
wie weiter vorne mal erwähnt destiliertes Wasser und G48, hatte vorher Innoprotect und das war nicht so gut, wie jetzt mit G48.
Korrosion hat keiner, aber es ist immer so "Zeug" im Kreislauf, bin mir nicht was das genau ist, sieht aber aus wie Staub der sich sammelt....
Ganz seltsam, nur kannich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich da beim neu aufbau so viel Staub im Kreislauf befindet, dass der sich mit der Zeit festsetzt...
Also können es nur Produktionsrückstände sein.


----------



## Tzunamik (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CPU-Kühler hatte ich schon mehrfach deshalb ausgebaut, weil die Temps so hoch waren, gibt es den einen "besseren" Schlauch als PVC? 
Hab nie mit anderem Schlauch rumprobiert.


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute ich habe gestern 10 Stunden lang mein Gehäuse umgebaut. Alle Komponenten in ein neues Luxe rein.
Die Grafikkarte 1080ti habe ich meinen einen 1080ti Kühler von EK bestückt. Jetzt zu meinen Problem, die GPU hat schon in Windows 55Grad und wenn ich sie in einen Spiel auslaste, dann geht diese immer weiter nach oben, ohne STOP. Ich will nicht probieren wie hoch, aber über 90 ist sicherlich nach Sekunden schon drin. 
Die CPU wird im Grunde genauso gut gekühlt wie vorher. 
CPU hat 20 Grad im idle, GPU hat zwischen 50 und 60.

Ich vermute, da der Durchfluss vorhanden ist, das der GPU Block nicht 100% auf den DIE aufliegt. Ist natürlich bitter, da ich dann wieder alles runter nehmen muss. Ich habe so etwas noch nie gesehen, die Grafikkarte ist jetzt nur noch im IDLE benutzbar. Wasser temperatur kann ich nicht messen, aber wenn ich auf den Radiator und Ausgleichsbehälter greife ist alles kalt. Klingt für mich nach nicht 100% sitzenden Kühler. Vielleicht habe ich die Verschraubung in einer ungünstigen Reihenfolge gemacht. Hatte jemand schon mal ein solches Problem?


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die Schutzfolie vom Kühler abgemacht?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Folie? Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern aber wenn ich eine Folie gesehen hätte , hätte ich sie sicher abgemacht. Ist sie so schlecht zu sehen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt eine Durchsichtige Folie.
Du wärst nicht der erste der die Vergessen hat.
Das klingt auch stark nach nicht richtig Kontakt.
Musst du wohl nochmal abnehmen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja in der Regel ist sie transparent und fühlbar aber wenn man es weiß auch sichtbar. Ist mir auch letztens passiert... Folie weg: Alles gut! 
Ob die EKWBs ne Folie drauf haben weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr... ich meine aber auch mich nicht an eine Folie auf meinem EK erinnern zu können und meine Temps sind i.O.


----------



## bennySB (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder es hängt doch noch eine große Luftblase im Kühler fest und das Wasser drückt sich an dieser vorbei ohne sie mitzunehmen. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlicher als die anderen genannten Punkte, aber such möglich. 

Vor dem auseinander bauen vielleicht einfach mal mit Start/Stop der Pumpe arbeiten und das Gehäuse hin und her wackeln und danach erst auseinander bauen.


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fahre noch zur apotheke, welche Flüssigkeit soll ich dort am besten Käufer zur Reinigung der Wlp am DIE?

Ja ok werde nochmal entlüften , so gut wie möglich.

Auf der Anleitung steht : Spiritus


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Isopropanol heißt das gute Zeug, wenn du in eine Apotheke gehst.


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zwei EK Blocks auf meinen 980Tis und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da keine Folie auf den Blocks drauf war.

Aber kann sich in der neuen Generation natürlich verändert haben... würde deinen Fehler jedenfalls wunderbar erklären.

Ansonsten liegt es wohl wirklich daran, dass etwas nicht richtig aufliegt.
Wichtig ist halt, dass du als Erstes immer die 4 Schrauben um die GPU herum anziehst und danach erst die Restlichen... hast du das so gemacht?

Und ich geh jetzt mal ganz stark davon aus, dass du die Wärmeleitpaste nicht vergessen hast oder?


----------



## Happy_Hepo (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem 1080Ti-Block von EK war auch keine Folie drauf, würde ja wahrscheinlich auch in der Anleitung stehen.


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es war keine Folie drauf und alles sieht  ok aus.

Leute eine ganz wichtige Frage dringend ! 

Ich habe einen alphacool xt45 360Mm Radiator. Welche ports sind an diesem Radiator Einlass und welche Auslass?
Es gibt keine Beschreibung im Netz, zumindest finde ich keine.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte um Hilfe, mein Gehäuses Test sonnst


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Moonzone schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe, mein Gehäuses Test sonnst


Ist egal welche du nimmst. Nur nicht die untere, die ist eine Entlüftungschraube.
Und natürlich nicht Ein- und Auslass z.b. auf der rechten Seite.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute ich habs geschafft. Huh! Ich geh jetzt mal duschen, war eine ordentliche schwitzerei

Grafikkarte bei Fur Prime auf 42 Grad CPU bei super PI auf 67 Grad 20 Minuten getestet.

Achja die NZXT Grid V2 ist schlecht  Lüfter ansteuern ist damit sehr schwer

Ich habe bei der GPU nichts vergessen, aber sie wurde von mir scheinbar zu locker anzogen - also der GPU Block.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

67Grad? Wir sprechen doch hier von einer Wasserkühlung oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für die CPU sind 67° doch in Ordnung (ohne dass ich jetzt weiß um welche CPU es geht)

Mit der Zeile 



Moonzone schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der GPU nichts vergessen aber scheinbar zu locker an



kann ich jetzt aber nichts anfangen.. fehlt da die Hälfte?


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry hatte dies überlesen [emoji20] ja ich habe halt auch so hohe CPU Temps (dank der super TIM)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Yeah, mein Dr. Delid wurde endlich verschickt. Montag wird die erste WaKü zusammengebaut


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> 67Grad? Wir sprechen doch hier von einer Wasserkühlung oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Natürlich sprechen wir von einer Wasser Kühlung. Ich haben immerhin nur einen 360MM Radiator für einen 4790k und eine 1080ti. Da wird, bei längeren Tests, auch sicher 80 Grad schnell erreicht sein. 
Sollte aber alles kein Problem darstellen. Nicht jeder hat Lust sein Gehäuse mit Radiatoren zu zupflastern  An der Oberseite des Luxe passt ein 420MM Rad rein. Das überlege ich mir noch , sind aber auch nur 60MM größere Kühlfläche. 
Ich bin froh das es so funktioniert. 
Ich meinte oben natürlich "Es funktioniert jetzt alles, habe wohl beim GPU Kühler zu wenig fest angezogen" Hatte scheinbar zu viel angst um da noch mehr anzuziehen. Jetzt ist es schön fest aber nicht zu fest.

Eisbecher passt leider nicht ins Gehäuse ohne mit der Grafikkarte zu kollidieren und wenn ich ihn an die Gehäuse Rückseite schraube, dann ist er nicht höher als Pumpe. Also hab ich wieder das Bay Res für die Front eingebaut.
Ich möchte halt nicht auf die Netzteil shroud verzichten, die müsste für einen weiteren 140MM leider weichen. Ich könnte auch noch einen 420er in der 60MM Ausführung nehmen. Das wäre unter Umständen noch die schönste Lösung.
Die kostengünstigste Alternative wäre wohl CPU Köpfen und silver WLP rauf. Werde ich mich natürlich auch überlegen. 

Die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler und unvollständigen Sätze meiner heutigen Beiträge, sind auf die kurzzeitige Verwendung eines Tablets zurückzuführen.  Sorry dafür


----------



## Tzunamik (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm, ich komme kaum über 44C° mit der CPU und bei der GPU sind es maximal 42C°....
Ich finde 67C° viel für ne CPU und eine GPU die per Wasser gekühlt werden.


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Delid Die Mate ist auch grad erst angekommen.
Ich warte noch auf ein paar andere Teile, damit sich das Auseinanderrupfen des Loops auch lohnt, und dann geht das Gebastel wieder los 



Tzunamik schrieb:


> Ähm, ich komme kaum über 44C° mit der CPU und bei der GPU sind es maximal 42C°....
> Ich finde 67C° viel für ne CPU und eine GPU die per Wasser gekühlt werden.



Du hast auch eine verlötete CPU.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Moonzoone einen Intel 4-Kerner hat.
Und wegen der internen Wrämeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader lassen sich da einfach keine besseren Temps realisieren.
Egal, welche Kühlung da  drauf steckt.
Besser gehts nur, wenn man es riskieren will, ihn zu "köpfen" und die Paste auszutauschen.
Und arcDaniel hat ja nur so schockiert reagiert, weil er dachte, die 67° bezögen sich auf die GPU


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So siehts aus. Ich habe auch schon geantwortet. Du kannst nochmal nachlesen, wie es bei mir derzeit aussieht 



Tzunamik schrieb:


> Ähm, ich komme kaum über 44C° mit der CPU und bei der GPU sind es maximal 42C°....
> Ich finde 67C° viel für ne CPU und eine GPU die per Wasser gekühlt werden.



Es ist, wie einen Beitrag vorher schon gesagt , ein 4790K. Leider nicht verlötet und ungeköpft. Einen Schraubstock habe ich sogar noch irgendwo rumliegen


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Köpfen mein 4790K ~18K kühler werden lassen. Wenn Köpfen, dann aber mit Flüssigmetall (LM) und nicht mit Wärmeleitpaste (WLP).
> Zum Thema Radi, ein 420 ist größer, als nur die 60mm ist ja auch breiter (140 zu 120), bringt schon ein paar K mehr Kühlung.
> 60 mm dicke Radis bringen bei niedriger Drehzahl nicht mehr Leistung, außer im Push/Pull-Betrieb.



Aber bringt der 420MM in meiner Situation , die gewünschten 8 - 10 Grad ? Ich denke es wird knapp?
Ja ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte LM.

Das regeln der SP120MM von Corsair ist über die Grid + Steuerung ein Alptraum. Das Problem bei den Corsair Lüftern ist, dass man bei dreh zahl Regelung im niedrigen Bereich die Lager sehr gut hören kann.

PS: Es ist wie ich bereits vermutet habe, bei längeren Super Pi Durchlauf erreiche ich um die 72 Grad. Ohne Grafikkarte waren es 67 Grad. 
Zeigt mir das alles richtig sitzt und läuft.


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besonders deine GPU Temperatur ist angesichts der recht kleinen Radi-Fläche ja schon ziemlich gut.
Ich schätze mal, das erkaufst du dir mit ziemlich schnell drehenden Lüftern?

Ein grösserer Radi würde dir wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich leisere Lüfter bringen und nicht unbedingt eine deutlich bessere Temperatur.

Ich habe meine GPU Temp neulich durch eine Verdoppelung meiner Radi Fläche um fast 15° gesenkt. (von 60 auf 45°).
Allerdings war meine Ausgangs-Temperatur auch schon deutlich höher als deine... da ist eine Verbesserung deutlich einfacher zu erreichen.

Ausschlaggebend für die Kühlleistung eines Radiators ist ja die Differenz zwischen Wasser- und Umgebungstemperatur.
Mein Wasser war bei fast 50°... deines dürfte zwischen 35 und 40 sein, wenn die GPU Temp. zwischen 45 und 52° ist.

5-10° Verbesserung hättest du vielleicht, wenn du ZUSÄTZLICH zu deinem 360er noch einen 420er einbauen würdest.
Unter 30° Wassertemperatur kommst du ohne viel externe Radiatorfläche sicher nicht.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Man kauft sich ja ne Wakü, damit es leise ist und man bessere Temperaturen, als bei einer Lukü hat.



Oder weil man einfach dumm ist und einen inneren Drang verspürt. Wie z.B. bei mir


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling
Genau das war auch mein Ziel meiner Wasserkühlung, denn gute Temperaturen mit Lüftedrehzahlen die akzeptabel waren hatte ich schon mit Luft.
Daher stand für mich fest... wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe, dann müssen die Temperaturen besser sein und dies bei niedriger Drehzahlen der Lüfter.

Dieses Bild habe ich heute während eines Spiels gemacht, da ich meine Grafikkarte moderat übertaktet habe und ein Testlauf bezüglich der Temperaturen mit Untervolt gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 

@Shutterfly
Ein wenig bekloppt sind wir alle.... mir war gut auch nicht gut genug und musste noch mein Mora dazu... 
Finde es aber geil was ich hierzu erreicht habe, auch wenns etwas overkill ist..


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich sehe das nicht so dramatisch.
Alle Temperaturen die ich euch gegeben wurden mit 3x  660RPM erzielt.
Ich brauche eine Wasserkühlung damit meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr auf 90 Grad , sonder auf 60 Grad läuft. Das ist für mich nicht sinnlos, ich weiß nicht wie es euch dabei geht. 

Es ist leise und es ist Kühler als vorher, daran ist nichts auszusetzen. Beim Spielen sind die Temp noch niedriger in 4k, da die GPU das meiste abbekommt. 
Ich sehe das nicht so, das zwei 360MM Radiatoren für CPU und GPU knapp bemessen sind, im gegen-teil.


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte ja auch nie bestreiten, dass ein 360er für Moonzoones System ziemlich knapp bemessen ist.
Mehr Fläche ist immer besser.. ich hab ja jetzt auch auf 13 x 120 mm hochgerüstet.

Mir ging es nur darum, Moonzoones Frage zu beantworten: "wenn ich von 360 auf 420 umrüste, hätte ich dann 8-10° bessere Temps?" (zumindest hab ich die Frage so verstanden)
Und die Antwort ist klar "nein". Ich würde schätzen maximal 3 - 4°.

Für 8-10° müsste er die Radi Fläche schon mehr als verdoppeln.. also einen zusätzlichen 420er einbauen.

Ob seine aktuellen Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahlen auch dann noch für ihn in Ordnung gehen, wenn er im Sommer nochmal 8° Raumtemperatur oben draufschlägt, kann er nur selbst beantworten.

Wenn man mal über den grossen Teich rüber in die US of A schaut, dann sieht man da fast ausschliesslich so knapp bemessene Wasserkühlungen.
Ein einzelner 360er oder sogar nur 240er für ein ganzes System ist da ganz normal.
Allerdings fangen die bei Radiatortest mit Lüfterdrehzahlen unter 1300rpm auch gar nicht erst an...


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch nie bestreiten, dass ein 360er für Moonzoones System ziemlich knapp bemessen ist.
> Mehr Fläche ist immer besser.. ich hab ja jetzt auch auf 13 x 120 mm hochgerüstet.
> 
> Mir ging es nur darum, Moonzoones Frage zu beantworten: "wenn ich von 360 auf 420 umrüste, hätte ich dann 8-10° bessere Temps?" (zumindest hab ich die Frage so verstanden)
> ...



Ja meine Frage war rhetorisch. Mir ist klar das ich diese 10 Grad Unterschied mit einen 420er nie erreichen werde.
Da ist für mich die Delit Variante derzeit am interessantesten. 
Ich habe einmal ein 280er System mit 1080 und 7700k gesehen, funktioniert auch und sterben wird das System im Sommer auch nicht. 

Raum Temperatur im Sommer steigt bei mir um 5 Grad


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser Temperatur kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nichts habe um diese zu ermitteln.
Raum Temperatur ist 24,5 Grad. Ich denke mein Angaben waren trotzdem für manche nachvollziehbar, da man schon einige Setups kennt und gesehen hat. Natürlich muss man sich da immer +- Grad dazu/wegdenken. 

PS: ich schau gerade ob ich einen Thermometer finde, der in den AGB passt.


----------



## Moonzone (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Sommer komme ich auf 28 Grad


----------



## Rousi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

24,5 Grad, und dazu noch nichtmal Sommertemperatur, ist aber auch schon ziemlich hoch, muss ich sagen.

Mir wäre das viel zu warm.
Auf eine Zimmertemperatur von 25 Grad komm ich im Sommer und da sitz ich schon nur in Shorts und Tanktop rum - restliches Jahr bei ~20 Grad 

Mich würde mal der Aufbau deines Systems und die Bastelei interessieren.

**********

Ich hab gestern mal eine grobe Liste zusammengestellt, um mal die Kosten für mein "WaKü-Umbau und -Erweiterungsprojekt" abzuschätzen.
Bin schon bei knapp 1.000€ und habe hier noch nicht Vega GPU + Kühler drinnen


----------



## Rarek (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm... und wenn ich meine ersten paar Gehälter habe, dann gehts auch mir weiter... 360'er und 280'er sind zwar ausreichend, aber nicht gut
deswegen werde ich mir dann wohl noch nen MoRa anschaffen müssen


----------



## Thaurial (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> hmm... und wenn ich meine ersten paar Gehälter habe, dann gehts auch mir weiter... 360'er und 280'er sind zwar ausreichend, aber nicht gut
> deswegen werde ich mir dann wohl noch nen MoRa anschaffen müssen



Wenn du erstmal einen hast, der Trend geht zum 2t MoRA


----------



## Rarek (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Gibt auch Alternativen  Link



ist einer ausm Auto, wenn ich mich net irre...
oder?


----------



## Thaurial (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Gibt auch Alternativen  Link



Sind das ein paar Airplex? Die kosten aber dann etwa das doppelte oder dreifache?!

Sind die Lüfter nicht ein bisl weit weg vom Radi so?

I love my Mora


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5K ist aber ganz schön viel[emoji1] 
Sieht gut aus.

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den AMS und Airplex?


----------



## Rousi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem Stichwort "Airplex" fällt mir ein, dass ich noch einen Airplex Evo 1080 rumliegen habe..
Leider nur als nackten Radi, ohne Hülle.

Den könnte oder sollte ich auch mal verwenden.
Aber erstmal gründlich sauber machen - der vorherige Besitzer hatte Kühlflüssigkeit mit einem Farbzusatz verwendet und zudem "riecht" der Radi komisch


----------



## Rousi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War zwar ein günstiger Schuss aus der Bucht (~43€ mit 9 Lüftern), aber dafür die Mehrarbeit mit dem säubern.

Ich tendiere auch eher dazu einen neuen MoRa zu holen, wenn ich einen externen einbinde


----------



## Moonzone (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> 24,5 Grad, und dazu noch nichtmal Sommertemperatur, ist aber auch schon ziemlich hoch, muss ich sagen.
> 
> Mir wäre das viel zu warm.
> Auf eine Zimmertemperatur von 25 Grad komm ich im Sommer und da sitz ich schon nur in Shorts und Tanktop rum - restliches Jahr bei ~20 Grad
> ...




Ich habe mich in keine Unkosten gestürzt.

Enthoo Luxe Tempered Neu
3 Samsung SSD`s 620GB - Altbestand
MSI Z97 G5 - Altbestand
4790K - Altbestand
GTX 1080TI - Neu
2133MHZ DDR3 -Altbestand


Alphacool Nexxos CT45 360MM  - Altbestand
Aqua Computer Kryos Gold - Altbestand -Altbestand
EKWB 1080TI Block + BackPlate - Neu gekauft
EKWB Bay Res Spin 2.0 oder so  -Altbestand
Eheim 1048 230Volt - seit 10 Jahren im Dauer Einsatz -Uralt-bestand 
Masterkleer UV BLUE 16/13 Schlauch - Neu
3X Corsair SP 120MM Quiet Lüfter - Altbestand
3 X Phanteks 140MM Lüfter - Sind im Case enthalten / Teste ich gerade

Farben kommen mir nie wieder ins System

Eisbecher 150 und 250 / Noch nicht eingebaut - Neu
Standard Beleuchtung + UV Led Strip - Neu

Alle O-ringe durch neue ersetzt, bis auf die der Pumpe - dort gehen die Anschlüsse so schwer raus. 

Ich habe nicht viele Fotos vom Umbau aber er hat insgesamt 16 Stunden gedauert, da einiges zu tun war und ich die Grafikkarte noch einmal zerlegen musste.
Schon interessant, im Forum wird eines der Fotos gedreht  Das passierte mir hier schon öfter.

Ich sitze auch im tanktop vor meinem Rechner aber mit Jeans. Bei mir wird es aber nicht viel Wärmer, bei 28,5 Grad ist Schluss. Das ändert für mich nichts.
Unter anderem  könnte ich noch einen 240MM in die Front  einbauen. Da muss ich mir dann aber was wegen der Pumpe überlegen, weiß noch nicht. Vielleicht ein Low Profile Radiator, ein AGB/Pump System sagt mir nicht zu.
Aber das wichtigste: Stundenlanges Musik Produzieren, Zocken etc. alles kein Problem und die Temperaturen schockieren niemanden, außer so manche verwöhnten


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Airplex = Netzradiator
> AMS = Röhrenradiator
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Die AC Airplex Radical und Airplex XT/Pro gehören auch zu den Rohrradiatoren.

https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/105326-neu-airplex-radical-serie/

https://i0.wp.com/www.xtremerigs.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/radical15.jpg?resize=700,472


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Meinungsfrage bei den Profis: Einen neuen MO-RA3 spülen oder nicht? CPU und GPU Block (auch Watercool) würde ich nicht spülen, beim MO-RA3 bin ich nicht sicher.

Der Hersteller sagt, dass spülen mit normalen Wasser reichen soll. In Threads von X Jahren habe ich gelesen, dass Watercool an sich sehr sauber sein soll und so nicht aufwändig mit Reinigungsmitteln dran gegangen werden muss.

Leider sind meine letzten "aktuellen" Informationen, welche ich finden konnte, über 4 Jahre alt


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühlblock vielleicht nicht spülen, aber auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen - das mache ich zumindest immer seitdem ich in meinem Heatkiller für die HD5870 Späne und unsaubere Schnitte vorgefunden habe. Da hätte selbst spülen nicht geholfen.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

vielleicht weiß das einer spontan. In den Materialien des Watercool-CPU Kühler taucht auch Alu auf: "Material: Elektrolyt-Kupfer vernickelt, POM, PLEXIGLAS® GS, Aluminium eloxiert".

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hat das Alu jedoch nie Kontakt zum Wasser. Kann mir das einer bestätigen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei welchem CPU Kühler soll das der Fall sein? Ich weiß, dass z.B. die GPU Kühler der "Hole Serie" gelochte Bleche aus eloxiertem Aluminium hatten. Diese hatten natürlich nie Wasserkontakt, sondern dienten schlichtweg der Optik.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, hab mich verschrieben! Meinte natürlich GPU, nicht CPU!


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, wie gesagt, bei GPU-Kühler da macht's ja Sinn auf Grund der großen Fläche. Also wenn Alu, dann optisch. Da kannst du dich aber bei jedem guten Hersteller drauf verlassen


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem Phanteks Evolv ATX habe ich jetzt mal den vorderen Staubfilter entfernt und siehe da, meine maximale GPU Temperatur ist um 2°C gesunken. Ich finde 2°C bei einer Wasserkühlung schon viel.

Ich denke, dass putzte ich den PC halt lieber öfters (dauert ja nicht wirklich lange) und nehme lieber die kühleren Temperaturen


----------



## Moonzone (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die Gehäuse Belüftung ist nicht unwichtig. Eine ausgewogene Belüftung soll da sehr sehr gut sein, also auf den Luftdruck schauen. Zieht man mehr Luft ins Gehäuse als mit push Lüftern raus geblasen werden kann, oder blöst man mehr luft raus als mit pull angezogen wird. 
Soweit ich weiß, kann  bei falscher Verteilung auch ein Hitzestau entstehen.


----------



## 4lp4_85 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi , 

ich habe mir ein Barrow Fitting und ein Bitspower PETG Tube Bestellt und habe versucht das Tube in das Fitting reinzubekommen. Das Tube wurde etwas an geschrägt um es leichter in das Fitting zu bekommen. Das Tube ließ sich nur sehr schwer in das Fitting Drücken ist das normal???

Habe Angst wenn ich so viel Kraft aufwenden muss das ich irgendwas am PC kaputt mache z.B. das Motherboard.

Tube 
Bitspower None Chamfer PETG Link Tube 12/10mm, 50cm - transparent
Fitting
Aliexpress.com : Buy Barrow Choice White Black Silver OD12mm Hard tube fitting hand compression fitting G1/4'' OD12mm hard pipe TFYKN T12 from Reliable silver headset suppliers on FormulaMod Store


----------



## 4lp4_85 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok wenn das normal ist kann ich auch meine Fittings und die Tubes von Bitspower ohne Bedenken bestellen.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage und zwar Plane ich in meinem Gehäuse Define R5 eine WaKü.

Ich bin am Überlegen welche Radiatoren  ich verwenden soll von Hardware Labs oder von Alphacool. 

Die Hardware Labs Radiatoren Punkten wohl mit einer sehr guten Kühlleistung aber sie haben wohl einen etwas geringeren Durchfluss wert.

Die Alphacool Radiatoren haben einen Höheren Durchfluss aber dafür eine etwas schlechtere  Kühlleistung. 

Welche Radiatoren würdet ihr empfehlen, macht der Durchfluss sehr viel aus???

Hier mal die 4 Kandidaten:

Hardware Labs

Hardware Labs |   Nemesis 280GTS
Hardware Labs |   Nemesis 420GTS

Alphacool

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Rarek (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm... dieser Moment, wenn man nachts schweißgebadet aufwacht, deine CPU und GPU bei 60°C rumdümpeln und dein Wasser auf 48°C bzw. Zimmer auf 28°C bringen
und das dann aufgerissene Fenster aber auch keine wirkliche Besserung bringt  ... und ich dachte wir hätten erst Frühjahr 

meine Temperaturen hat das offene Fenster um 4°C gesenkt (bzw. 2°C beim Wasser und Komponenten)


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie wär´s mit Rechner abschalten während man schläft!


----------



## Rarek (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber dann rechnet er ja nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek:
Luftkanal um die warme Abluft aus dem Fenster zu führen.
Erinnere dich an meine Bürokühlung mit Kartonrohr > nicht schön aber effektiv.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora aufs Fensterbrett und rauspusten lassen


----------



## Rarek (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn ein MoRa denn vorhanden wäre ^^
aber ich habe schon etwas besserung gestern abend eingebracht, als mir den Tag über der PC schon zu warm war:
den Hecklüfter umdrehen

ist zwar airflowtechnisch nicht schön, aber dadurch kriegt der Radi oben mehr kühle luft und nun kühlen meine beiden Radis das Wasser um 3°C statt 1,5°C bis 2°C (bei mir normaler Wassertemperatur von 40°C vor den Radi's)
außerdem habe ich so einen leichten Überdruck im Gehäuse


----------



## Chukku (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4lp4_85 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> ich habe mir ein Barrow Fitting und ein Bitspower PETG Tube Bestellt und habe versucht das Tube in das Fitting reinzubekommen. Das Tube wurde etwas an geschrägt um es leichter in das Fitting zu bekommen. Das Tube ließ sich nur sehr schwer in das Fitting Drücken ist das normal???
> 
> Habe Angst wenn ich so viel Kraft aufwenden muss das ich irgendwas am PC kaputt mache z.B. das Motherboard.



Ist im Prinzip schon normal.
3 Dinge, die du tun kannst:

1. Rohre am Ende Anfasen (Anschrägen)

2. Rohr-Enden und O-Ringe mit Wasser befeuchten. 
Ich hab sogar Seifenwasser genommen, nachdem ich mir 2 Glasrohre am Ende abgebrochen hatte.. aber grundsätzlich willst du ja eigentlich keine Seifenrückstände im Kreislauf haben, von daher wäre das mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

3. Die Fittings so weit wie möglich erst ausserhalb des Loops mit dem Rohr verbinden und dann alles zusammen ins Gewinde der Komponente eindrehen. (die Fittings lassen sich ja auch noch drehen, wenn sie auf dem Rohr stecken.)
So vermeidest du zu starke Anpresskräfte auf deinen Hardwarekomponenten.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

habe nun gestern meine erste WaKü zusammengebaut und bin vollkommen Leckfrei ins WaKü-Zeitalter gestartet \ö/ Dazu auch noch das erste mal eine CPU geköpft.

Bitte einmal von den Fachleuten eine Bewertung der Temperaturen nach 45min Stresstest mit Furmark 1.19 und Prime 95 28.10 (mit deaktiviertem AVX):

Raumtemperatur: 23°C
GTX 1080: 41°C
7700K: 54°C
Wasser: 34°C

Temperaturen sind die gemessenen Max-Temps. Lüfter liefen konstant mit 400 rpm.

Ich bin mit den Zahlen soweit zufrieden. Wasser-Temperatur hat sich nach 30min auf 34°C eingependelt und dann die folgenden 15min nicht mehr geändert, weswegen ich den Test dann beendet habe.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah, hätte ich dazu sagen können:

MO-RA 3 LT 420 mit 9 140er Silent Wings 3, CPU ist nicht übertaktet (-0.095V sogar), GPU war werksseitig leicht mit +40 MHz übertaktet, Aquastream XT läuft mit ca. 3800 umdrehungen (58 Hz).

Hoffe die Temperaturen sind aufgrund des dicken MO-RA 3 nun nicht direkt schlechter


----------



## Rarek (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sie sind jedenfalls besser, als was ich mit meiner ungefär halben Radi Fläche auf 2k RPM kriege (wenn auch nur ein paar grad... und wir net grad sommer haben  )
ich meine deine Temps kann man so stehen lassen ^^


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter Berücksichtigung deiner extrem niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen sind 34° Wasser absolut in Ordnung.

Hast du mit den Lüfterdrehzahlen mal ein bisschen gespielt?
Werden die bei 600 -  700 rpm schon deutlich "hörbarer"?

(Ich kenn mich mit 140ern nicht so gut aus, aber meine 120er höre ich unter 700rpm praktisch nicht... wäre ja schade, wenn du Kühlleistung liegen lässt, wenn du den Unterschied eh nicht hören würdest)


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Werden die bei 600 -  700 rpm schon deutlich "hörbarer"?



Ich muss im Detail noch schauen, wie weit ich die hoch drehen kann. Ich habe es gestern erst einmal auf 400 rpm fixiert, damit ich überhaupt etwas messen kann. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass ich die SW auch höher drehen kann. Die Temperatur geht Wasser ja nur so richtig hoch wenn auch wirklich Last da ist. Und das passiert dann beim zocken, wo ich dann leise Lüfter eh nicht mitbekommen werde.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das einzige ist die CPU (non-OC) Temp, die etwas besser sein könnte.
> Mein 4790K @ 4,9, war gerade mal 9°C höher bei Prime.
> Aber gut das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.



Mit der CPU war ich tatsächlich auch etwas unzufrieden. Entweder habe ich zu wenig LM beim Köpfen verwendet oder zu wenig WLP für den CPU Block. Oder einfach Pech in der Lotterie gehabt 

Wenn die Temperatur über Monate nun aber so bleibt, dann soll es mir egal sein. 54°C bei 100% Load ist absolut i.O., vor allem da Prime95 ja eh ein übertriebener Stress-Test ist.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HEATKILLER® IV PRO (INTEL processor) ACETAL diesen


----------



## Moonzone (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern hat mich ein Freund angerufen und mir gesagt er habe auf seine GTX 1080TI FE einen GPU Block montiert. Dabei ist im aber der FAN Header (nennt man das so?) , also die Führung, Sicherung der Buchse am PCB  gebrochen. Der Lüfter-seitige Stecker ist in Ordnung, nur das Gegenstück auf dem PCB kann das Kabel das Kühlers jetzt nicht mehr sicher halten. 
Ich habe schon mal raus gefunden, wie der Stecker des Kühler-Kabels  heißt: jst xhp-2 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie heißt die dazu passende Buchse auf dem PCB? Soweit ich weiß, kann die Buchse ganz normal abgezogen werden (hab ich selbst schon einmal gemacht)
Weiß jemand in diesem Forum um welche steckbare Buchse es sich da handelt? 

So sieht der Anschluss der FE (Kühler seitig) aus : http://www.componentconcepts.com/assets/images/ce084a.jpg


----------



## Sverre (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vergleich bitte einmal...

B2B-XH-A(LF)(SN) ......

B2B-XH-A(LF)(SN) JST Sales America Inc. | Steckverbinder, Verbinder | DigiKey
http://www.jst-mfg.com/product/pdf/eng/eXH.pdf


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist er wieder... der übliche Freund, Bekannte, what ever


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://thermalbench.com/2017/04/26/aqua-computer-kryographics-pascal-1080/


----------



## ebastler (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie lange dauert es denn bis man bei Aquacomputer direkt eine Bestellung kriegt? Ich hab Dienstag bestellt und sofort mit PayPal gezahlt und bis heute steht der Bestellstatus auf "In Bearbeitung".

Alle bestellten Artikel waren verfügbar...


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist komisch, ich habe meinen Lüfterabdeckung des Mora dort direkt bestellt und zwei Tage später schon geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn bis man bei Aquacomputer direkt eine Bestellung kriegt? Ich hab Dienstag bestellt und sofort mit PayPal gezahlt und bis heute steht der Bestellstatus auf "In Bearbeitung".
> 
> Alle bestellten Artikel waren verfügbar...



Meine Bestellung war zwei Tage nach Bestellung versendet. Einfach den Support anschreiben, der ist nett und freundlich. Nachfragen


----------



## Moonzone (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread
> Vergleich bitte einmal...


Danke ich bin gerade dabei



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder... der übliche Freund, Bekannte, what ever



@Liquid: Es ist ein GPU Water Block, welcher weiß ich nicht. aber der schaden ist ja am Fan Header des PCB entstanden. 

Wieso sollte ich es verschweigen wenn es mir passiert ? Ich hab kein Problem damit das zu zugeben, mag vielleicht komisch klingen ist aber so.  Ich hab sogar schon einmal bei einem GPU Block beide Schläuche an den beiden Eingängen montiert  Das war echt super!
Woher bist du dir denn so sicher das es ich war?  Im Zweifelsfall sollte doch die Unschuldsvermutung gelten 

Vielleicht sollte ich in Zukunft einfach alles auf meine Kappe nehmen, ist "authentischer" lol


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach heute habe ich auch an meinen kleinen Pannen gedacht und fand es sogar zum Teil Lustig... 
Habe hier von berichtet: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...


----------



## Moonzone (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ach heute habe ich auch an meinen kleinen Pannen gedacht und fand es sogar zum Teil Lustig...
> Habe hier von berichtet: [Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...



Und ich dachte schon, auf deinen Bild ist ein CPU Kühler zu sehen der mit einen Radiator verbunden wurde, welcher wieder zurück in den Kühler geht. Die LOOP würde dann so aussehen: CPU Kühler - Radiator - CPÜ Kühler ///)


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee Loop geht... AGB => Pumpe => 420 Radiator => 240 Radiator => CPU-Kühler => Mora => GPU-Kühler => AGB.
Sieht man auf den Bilder von innen nicht so genau das der zweite Schlauch zur Rückwand geht. 

Der Schlauch ist aber so gewollt verlegt.
Hatte diesen zuvor anders verlegt und das gefiel mir Optisch nicht.

EDIT: Radiotor ist ein  X-Flow, der hat an dieser Stelle nur ein Anschluss.


----------



## Haarstrich (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist komisch, ich habe meinen Lüfterabdeckung des Mora dort direkt bestellt und zwei Tage später schon geliefert bekommen.



Ich denke mal die Blende für den Mora hast Du bei Watercool bestellt. Kann aber bei beiden vorkommen das die Lieferung etwas dauert. Zur Not mal direkt nachfragen.


----------



## ebastler (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es nicht normal ist werde ich auf jeden Fall mal anfragen... Dachte es sei bei AC einfach so 
Danke für eure Antworten!


Das Wasserkühlungszeug kann erstmal kommen wann es will, bis Anfitec Mal was tut wird es eh noch dauern. Aber den m.2 Kühler hätte ich möglichst gerne zugleich mit der m.2 SSD gehabt ^^


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Blende für den Mora hast Du bei Watercool bestellt. Kann aber bei beiden vorkommen das die Lieferung etwas dauert. Zur Not mal direkt nachfragen.


Ja stimmt, die meinte ich. 

Die war damals dort 10 Euro reduziert günstiger.
Glaube B-Ware oder so, an der Blende war aber nichts dran, konnte auch keine Gebrauchsspuren sehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp! Da kann man einfach nicht Nein sagen - selbst wenn man ihn eigentlich gar nicht braucht .


----------



## the_leon (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr wollt mich doch nur zum Geld ausgeben verleiten


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Da kann man einfach nicht Nein sagen - selbst wenn man ihn eigentlich gar nicht braucht .



Wofür kaufst du ihn dann? Wenn du zu viel Geld hast, kann dir auch meine PayPal-Adresse schicken. Bekommst dann auch ein Foto eines handgemalten Herzes. Bei mir sogar nur für 5 Euro, im Sale. Sonst 99,99 Euro!


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@LiquidChilling: In dem Fall geht der Dank auch an meinen Namensvetter, aber natürlich auch an dich . Hoffe André und Finn werden ihren Schritt den Laden aufzugeben nicht bereuen, aber ich denke irgendwann überlebt sich so was halt auch einfach. Trotzdem kann man ihre Leistung und ihren Beitrag zur Wakü-Szene nicht oft genug loben.

Habe ebenfalls die Intel-Version in der Dose bestellt . Der Soleil ist einfach ein absoluter Klassiker unter den Wasserkühlern und nachdem ich meinen alten Soleil01 einem wohlbekannten Kühlersammler übereignet habe, ist so ein Soleil02 als Ersatz dafür gar nicht verkehrt.

@Shutterfly: Es geht hier um ein Stück Wakü-Geschichte und einen Kühler dessen zeitloses Design kaum zu toppen ist! Abgesehen davon kann man nie genug Wasserkühler haben .
Im Übrigen verwende ich einen von mir selbst gebauten Eigenbau-Kühler der den Soleil in Punkto Kühlleistung schlägt. Da André und Finns Geschäft aber auch aus der Hobby- bzw. Eigenbau-Ecke erwachsen ist und ich deren Arbeiten immer als ein großes Vorbild gesehen habe, wenn es um den Kühlerbau geht, könnte man auch sagen, dass dieser klassische Kühler für mich und sicher auch für viele andere alte Hasen im Wakü-Bereich einfach sentimentalen Wert hat.


----------



## the_leon (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig.
Bin am überlegen mir dafür ein Plexi Top zu machen


----------



## the_leon (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ne, aber beide versionen sind schon im warenkorb


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Bin am überlegen mir dafür ein Plexi Top zu machen



Das wär aber ein Frevel an dem Kühler! Die beiden haben nicht umsonst stets von Plexiglas-Bauteilen abgesehen. 
Anderseits würde es wahrscheinlich gar nicht schlecht aussehen mit der ZickZack-Struktur der kombinierten Halterungs und Verteilerplatte.


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sollen mir Mal meinen Kühler schicken anstatt da Rabattaktionen zu machen 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hör auf... habe zur Zeit auch so eine Bestellung an der Backe hängen. 
Habe mir letzte Woche auch ein Gaming Drehstuhl bestellt. Bestellung auf Altenate wurde am nächsten Tag bearbeitet und als versendet deklariert.
Seit diesem Tag, also Mittwoch der letzten Woche hängt der Sendestatus immer noch auf "elektronisch übermittelt" und bisher werde ich auch aufs Warten getröstet.

Hoffe die stellen bald eine Nachforschung bei DHL an, denn so langsam glaube ich nicht mehr das sich der Sendestaus sich ändern wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haarstrich (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Da kann man einfach nicht Nein sagen - selbst wenn man ihn eigentlich gar nicht braucht .


+1 
Habe mir Gestern die AMD-Version bestellt, natürlich mit Dose.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schaun wir erst mal wie viele Exemplare noch auf Halde liegen . Ich glaube kaum, dass die beiden noch mal was nachfertigen werden - schon gar nicht, zu dem Preis.


----------



## keks4 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Tag, hätte auch wieder eine Frage 
Und zwar: bis jetzt nutzte ich immer Norprene Schlauch für meine WaKü, nun bin ich beim stöbern im Netz jedoch auf den EK ZMT Schlauch https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tube-zmt-matte-black-16-10mm gestossen, dieser soll laut beschreibung das selbe Leisten wie Norprene und ist dazu noch günstiger (und ich könnte ihn in der Schweiz bestellen, der Deutsche Paketdienst der die Pakete von Aquatuning in die Schweiz liefert ist gelinde gesagt eine Katastrophe)
Gibt es Nutzer dieses Schlauchs die mir kurz sagen könnten wie zufrieden sie damit sind? 
Danke im voraus


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hört man gern, bei mir sind 3m 16/10er ZMT und 5l DP Ultra Premix unterwegs ^^


----------



## keks4 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bestelle ich mal 
In der Schweiz bekommt man Norprene leider nur im Labor Shop, Mindestabnahmemenge 50 Meter....


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liefert Aquacomputer nicht in die Schweiz? Die bieten auch Norprene an.


----------



## v3nom (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



keks4 schrieb:


> Gibt es Nutzer dieses Schlauchs die mir kurz sagen könnten wie zufrieden sie damit sind?



Klasse Schlauch und sitzt mit den EK Fittingen super fest. Leider etwas "steif" und nicht geeignet für enge Radien, das müsste man evtl mit 45/90° Fittingen kompensieren.


----------



## keks4 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Liefert Aquacomputer nicht in die Schweiz? Die bieten auch Norprene an.



Dann liefert aber der selbe Unfähige Trottel, mein Problem ist der Kurier aus Deutschland, nicht der Shop  (ich bin wohl etwas zu verwöhnt von der Schweizer Post...)


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub ich stapel ab jetzt alles was ankommt am Tisch... Steigert die Vorfreude 

Anfang nächster Woche kommen Aquaero, ZMT Schlauch, EK ACF Fittinge, n Sensor und das DP Ultra vom Caseking (und dazu ne leckere SSD). 

Langsam werde ich nervös, endlich alles bestellt und dann kommen die Shops (außer Caseking, die waren super flott) nicht in die Gänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du etwas einen meiner Aufkleber gemopst?


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich doch nicht 😇


----------



## the_leon (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seh ich aber auf deinem Schreibtisch


----------



## ebastler (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Optische Täuschung! 😛


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlauchgröße 11/8 heißt doch 8mm Innendurchmesser und 11mm Außen-, oder?
Der im Anhang ist doch dann aber 10/8 und nicht 11/8. Habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, 

nein Du hast recht. Sieht starl nach nem falschen Schild bzw. zu dünnem Schlauch aus.


----------



## Lt.Ford (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal zum Vergleich einen Schlauch aus einer älteren Lieferung vermessen und der ist tatsächlich 11/8. Habe ihn kaum von der Tülle runterbekommen ^^
Dann wundert es mich auch nicht, dass der Schlauch aus der neuen Lieferung gestern von selbst abgerutscht ist. Verletzt wurde zum Glück nur mein Stolz


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade Mal wieder in die  Wakü reingeschaut und festgestellt, dass im AGB gut 6 cm Wasser verschwunden ist bei einem Durchmesser von circa 5cm.


----------



## ebastler (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das dümpelt jetzt wohl im Gehäuse am Boden rum


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja aber echt viel gewesen, vorallem läuft die ja schon 1,5 Jahre xD. Naja egal gerade wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## illousion (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die Luftblase kann sich ewig halten. Kann vllt. sein das du das Case bewegt hast. Kann mehrere Ursachen haben, daß sich eine Blase löst.



Oder es ist die Menge an Flüssigkeit einfach weg-diffundiert in anderthalb Jahren


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja also SO nen Volumen noch im Loop zu haben bedeutet ja dass etwa 115ml (r^2*pi*h=2,5*2,5*3,14*6) "nachgerutscht" sind... das wäre schon ne enorm große Luftblase!?


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann haste das System aber gar nicht bewegt als der Loop initial befüllt war oder? ^^


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch klar. Der PC hat sogar 2mal die Wohnung gewechselt. Als ich das letzte mal genauer reingeschaut habe vor einem halben Jahr ungefähr war noch alles in Ordnung. Ausgelaufen ist auch nichts.


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja gut ich spreche in der Regel ja auch von einem gewöhnlichen System mit 2-3 Radis und/oder MoRa etc. ... Aber auch dein Ding kann man kippen/rütteln.


----------



## Trash123 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bobcat oder Gabelstapler können da sehr hilfreich sein


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

14 Monate Norprene und G48 haben sich bezahlt gemacht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ieh. Sollte das bei Norprene eigentlich nicht genau nicht vorkommen weil Weichmacher frei?


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 14 Monate Norprene und G48 haben sich bezahlt gemacht .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ähnlich sah es bei mir aus, weil ich zu faul war die Radiatoren vernünftig zu säubern


----------



## Shutterfly (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 14 Monate Norprene und G48 haben sich bezahlt gemacht .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht. Weil dann erwartet mich das gleiche Übel.


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AAaaaach komm schon, ne oder? Ich hab extra diese sauteuren und hässlichen Norprene gekauft und jetzt muss ich das lesen... 
Ich hoffe davbon bleibe ich verschont... zwar sind mein alter CPU Kühler (vor ein paar Monaten, als der Eisblock XPX raus kam, getauscht) und der GPU Kühler (vor etwa 3 Wochen getauscht) davon verschont geblieben aber irgendwie geht seit etwa einem halben Jahr mein Durchfluss schleichend aber kontinuierlich nach unten und ich musste die Pumpe (D5) von anfangs etwa 45% jetzt schon auf etwa 60% stellen um die ~45L/h halten zu können... wobei jetzt gerade mein Durchflusssensor abgeraucht ist wie es scheint also werde ich den mal tauschen und dann bleibt es spannend ob das am Sensor lag oder nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> So ähnlich sah es bei mir aus, weil ich zu faul war die Radiatoren vernünftig zu säubern



Duschschlauch angeschlossen, danach Cilit Bang grün eingefüllt+einwirken lassen, erneut mit Duschschlauch durchgespült, mit dest. Wasser die Aktion abgeschlossen. Gerade das Nachspülen habe ich mehrmals wiederholt.

Ich sehe einfach nicht ein, dass ich mit Cilit Bang *orange * und Konsorten erstmal die kompletten Flachrohre und Umlenkkammern anätzen muss, nur weil punktuelle Lötreste vorhanden sind. Möglicherweise liegt hier der Hund begraben.

Im Grunde habe ich den Kreislauf nur wegen einem anstehenden umfangreichen Hardware- und Waküwechsel/-ausbau geöffnet, bei dem sowieso feststeht, die verbliebenen drecks Netzradiatoren (in meinem Fall ALC Nexxxos) durch Rohrradiatoren (AC Airplex Radiacal) zu ersetzen. Ergo habe ich mich von den Netzradiatoren schon vorher für alle Zeiten verabschiedet.
Die aktuelle Verunreinigung ist also nur ein weiterer Pluspunkt für die AC Airpelx Radical. Bleibt das Ärgernis, wie viel sich wohl von dem ganzen Bullshit im Mora3 festgesetzt hat. Die restlichen Komponenten werden entweder gereinigt oder ausgetauscht.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

einmal im Jahr Service muss halt sein 
Ich sollte lieber auch mal ran


----------



## Rousi (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joah - hab mein System seit Januar 2016 am laufen.
Bei mir hat sich zwar nichts an den Temperaturen oder sonstigem geändert, aber so langsam möchte ich doch mal den ersten "Ölwechsel" mitsamt Komplett Service machen.

Glaub aber, das kann noch bis Vega warten. Die ~3 Monate werden da auch durchfliessen 


/noch eine kleine (mehr oder weniger) Off-Topic Frage:
Ich habe aktuell das Asus Z-170A Mainboard und hier Probleme mit dem Sound - kriege hier ein Austausch Board.
Habe mir jedoch überlegt, mir das "Gigabyte AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7" mitsamt dem Mono-Block von EKWB zu holen.

Was meint ihr dazu? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pauschal: Nein. Der Monoblock macht aus technischer Sicht eigentlich keinen Sinn.

Ich habe genau dieses Board und stand auch kurz vor der Entscheidung. Die saftige Preis t war es mir aber definitiv nicht wert. Mein CPU-Kühler von Watercool hat dann 69,95 Euro gekostet. Der Monoblock lag ja bei ca. 120 Euro wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Und der CPU-Block schneidet in Tests besser ab als der im Monoblock verarbeitete Kühler.

Einzig wenn Optik so so so wichtig ist, dann könnte ich es verstehen. Aus technischer Sicht reicht jedoch der normale Kühler auf den Spannungswandlern mit einem Luftzug


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde Monoblocks irgendwie auch fast immer sehr hässlich 
Lieber nen schönen CPU Block und ggf VRM Blocks dazu (wobei die bei nem gescheiten Board ja rein dekorativ sind).


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach dem Loop ist vor dem Loop 🤣

Ich bin nicht 100% zufrieden mit den EKWB Radiatoren deshalb sollen es jetzt Hardware Labs GTS werden.

Dabei will das ganze auch etwas optimieren, frage mich nur ob:

-ich die Radifläche beibehalten soll, oder

-sie leicht reduzieren soll, dafür aber einen bessen Airflow im Gehäuse bekomme und so das ganze kompensieren kann

Also von 1x120 + 2x240 auf 1x360 + 1x140


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also von 1x120 + 2x240 auf 1x360 + 1x140



Kannst dir die Fläche ja ausrechnen:

120x120 + 2x(240x120) = 72000
350x120 + 140x140 = 62800

72000 vs 62800

Du sinkst also bei deiner neuen Zielkonfiguration was die Radiatorfläche angeht.

Nun wäre die Frage was du genau optimieren möchtest.


----------



## Rarek (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich zitiere ihn mal für dich:


arcDaniel schrieb:


> [...]
> Dabei will das ganze auch etwas optimieren, frage mich nur ob:
> 
> -ich die Radifläche beibehalten soll, oder
> ...



dort hast du dann die Antwort, was er optimieren möchte


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks Evolv ATX und ich möchte dieses behalten (auch will ich es nicht grossartig Modden) und auch mit der Wasserkühlung Möchte ich intern bleiben. Gekühlt werden im Schnitt 200-250W und maximal 300W.

Im Moment habe ich ich einen:
-120mm 25mm hinten
-240mm 45mm top
-240mm 25mm front
Ich habe einen leichten Unterdruck, was mir das Gehäuse mit Staub füllt  Lüfter im Top oder hinten umdrehen brachte zwar einen Überdruck, allerdings wurde das Gehäuse innere zu warm.

Bei dem Gehäuse ist der Deckel extrem restricktiv. Deshalb wollte ich alles aus dem Deckel entfernen.
In die Front einen 360mm einbauen, welcher dann 100% Frischluft bekommen würde und hinten noch einen 140mm.
So müsste ich einen leichten überdruck bekommen und und auch die heisse Luft kann besser aus dem Gehäuse entweichen, da durch den Deckel ohne Radiator u.s.w. deutlich mehr Luft entweischen kann.  

In meinem vorherigen Corsair 650D hatte ich einen deutlich besseren Air-Flow und hatte ich nur 3x120mm, die Temperaturen waren nicht viel höher. Allerdings wegen der sehr schlechten eigendämmung vom Gehäuse und der vergleichsweise schlechten Verarbeitung (das Gehäuse ratterte durch die Vibrationen) war der PC trotz Wakü nicht wirklich leise...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> dort hast du dann die Antwort, was er optimieren möchte



Gnarf... habe ich irgendwie nicht wahrgenommen. Zwischen Bindestrich und Satz fehlte ein Leerzeichen  

Gut, dann kann darauf auch eingehen xD

Frage: Wieso willst du 13% Radiatorfläche abgeben? Sind die Temperaturen zu hoch? Was ist der Grund für die Überlegung? Oder hab ich nun wieder etwas überlesen?!

Edit: Gnarf, genau eine Minute vorher kamen nun passende Antworten... meine Fragen einfach ignorieren. Heute nicht mein Tag


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den Heckradiator raus schmeißen und auf 2*280 oder 360 und 280 gehen.
Den Deckel kannst du auch bei Nubcostoms bearbeiten lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chukku (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd sagen, das klingt nach einem soliden Plan.

Allerdings solltest du dann den Lüfter auf dem 140er immer mit mindestens mittlerer Drehzahl drehen lassen und nicht bei wenig Last  WaKü-typisch zu weit herunterregeln... sonst hast du ja gar keine aktive Entlüftung des Gehäuses mehr.

Oder du setzt noch 1-2 Gehäuselüfter unter den Deckel.. dann aber natürlich nicht zu schnell, wegen des Unterdrucks.

*edit*
Ok.. Pelles Plan wäre natürlich noch viel besser.
Aber kostenlos werden die das sicher nicht machen


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Deckel soll geschlossen bleiben.

Denke so die Voderen 3 Lüfter bei 800-900rpm und den hinteren 140mm bei so 600-700rpm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rousi (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Pauschal: Nein. Der Monoblock macht aus technischer Sicht eigentlich keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ich habe genau dieses Board und stand auch kurz vor der Entscheidung. Die saftige Preis t war es mir aber definitiv nicht wert. Mein CPU-Kühler von Watercool hat dann 69,95 Euro gekostet. Der Monoblock lag ja bei ca. 120 Euro wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Und der CPU-Block schneidet in Tests besser ab als der im Monoblock verarbeitete Kühler.
> 
> Einzig wenn Optik so so so wichtig ist, dann könnte ich es verstehen. Aus technischer Sicht reicht jedoch der normale Kühler auf den Spannungswandlern mit einem Luftzug





ebastler schrieb:


> Ich finde Monoblocks irgendwie auch fast immer sehr hässlich
> Lieber nen schönen CPU Block und ggf VRM Blocks dazu (wobei die bei nem gescheiten Board ja rein dekorativ sind).



Da wäre hauptsächlich der optische Faktor im Spiel und hier sind ja Geschmack und Ohrfeigen verschieden 

Rein technisch gesehen, lohnt sich das "Upgrade" von Z170 auf Z270 nicht. Ich krieg lediglich 4 zusätzliche PCIe Lanes und Intel Optane wird unterstützt..

Ich sollte hier auch vernünftig bleiben und nicht unnötig Geld rauswerfen. Da wird noch genug Geld für Vega und den Umbau, bzw. die Erweiterung der WaKü draufgehen.

Glaub ich halte mich die nächsten Sommermonate noch dezent zurück, spar noch bisschen mehr Geld an und sobald Vega (ggf. Customs inkl Kühler) verfügbar sind, schick ich mein Board ein und mach die komplette Wartung und Erweiterung der WaKü in einem Rutsch..




Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Heckradiator raus schmeißen und auf 2*280 oder 360 und 280 gehen.
> Den Deckel kannst du auch bei Nubcostoms bearbeiten lassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX und aktuell nur im Deckel einen 360er (von EKWB) verbaut - reicht für CPU only auch 
Geplant ist, beim Umbau den 360er in die Front und einen 280er in den Deckel zu setzen.

Bin auch noch am überlegen, wie ich im oberen Teil des Gehäuse noch mehr Platz bekomme (Radiator und Lüfter überdecken schon ein gutes Stück des Mainboard und sind ziemlich "präsent").
Ein Gedanke war, die Lüfter als Pull zu verwenden und oberhalb der Radiator-Schiene und des Radiator, direkt im Deckel zu befestigen. Hier sind Stellenweise jedoch für die 25mm Standard-Höhe ca. 5mm zu wenig Platz und ich werde nicht um den Dremel kommen 

360er in Front und Deckel sind mit weiterem Modding des Gehäuse auch möglich.
Aber bevor ich das Gehäuse wirklich so zupflastere, setze ich eher auf einen MoRa.


Uhhh. Das mit Nubcustoms ist mal interessant - mal anschauen.  Die Deckel-Airflow-Situation ist ja bekannt.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist einfach (ohne Case-Mod), ein Radiator im Top immer Nachteile mit bringt.

Entweder wird die Warme Luft durch den Geschlossenen Deckel wieder Richtung Mainboad gedrückt.

Oder man dichter das obere Abteil ganz ab und riskiert einen Hitzestau. (habs so und Hitzestau ist bei mir der Fall)

Hier kann man nur sehr sehr langsam drehende Lüfter nutzen, damit die warme Luft genug Zeit hat das Gehäuse zu verlassen.

Leider habe ich gerade hier den 45mm dicken Radiator verbaut und das funktiont einfach nicht gut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute kam ein weiteres Paket an...
1) 16/10er Fittinge sind ja mal fette Teile 
2) EK ZMT stinkt wie Tier - hört der auch mal auf damit wenn ich ihn ausmiefen lasse?
3) Mein retardiertes Board hat den m.2 Slot am Chipsatz statt an der CPU -> 1300MB/s max 
4) Aquaero ist Hammer und verwirrend.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Heute kam ein weiteres Paket an...
> 1) 16/10er Fittinge sind ja mal fette Teile
> 2) EK ZMT stinkt wie Tier - hört der auch mal auf damit wenn ich ihn ausmiefen lasse?
> 3) Mein retardiertes Board hat den m.2 Slot am Chipsatz statt an der CPU -> 1300MB/s max
> 4) Aquaero ist Hammer und verwirrend.



1) kenne nix anderes und finde sie aber ganz ok von der Grösse. Kleiner würde ich sogar schon komisch finden
2) meine riechen ganz neutral (gerade noch mal zur Probe die Nase an meine noch verpackten Reserve gehalten)
3) ist doch gar nicht so schlecht, du könnest ja aber für die volle Leistung deiner SSD eine PCI-E Adpater Karte nutzen, welche du in einen Slot steckst, welcher sofort mit der CPU angebunden ist
4) finde ihn noch immer interessant, allerdings hält mich irgendwas einfach davon ab. Ich würde nie das ganze Potenzial nutzen und dafür ist er doch schon teuer

zu meinem System:
Mein Plan steht, die Frage ist nur wann.
Dabei kann ich auch wieder das Terminal der GPU wechseln, wegen dem Gewicht kann ich das EKWB Rotary Terminal nicht empfehlen.

Zudem kann ich meiner Pumpe ein neues POM Top spendieren, im Moment habe ich die MX Variante, welche nur aus "billigen" Spritzgussplastik besteht. Letztes mal beim festschrauben der Fittings knackte es. Es blieb zwar alles dicht und ich sehe auch keinen Riss, ich will aber nicht mein Glück herausfordern.

WICHTIGE Frage: Zu den HW Labs Radiatoren, diese sollen ja so eine "perfekte" Qualität haben. Wie sieht es hier mit der Sauberkeit beim Auslieferungszustand aus?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Auslieferung saubere Netzradiatoren existieren nicht.


Rousi schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell das Asus Z-170A Mainboard und hier Probleme mit dem Sound - kriege hier ein Austausch Board.
> Habe mir jedoch überlegt, mir das "Gigabyte AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7" mitsamt dem Mono-Block von EKWB zu holen.


Kauf doch einfach eine anständige Soundkarte zum bereits vorhandenen Board. Die Dinger altern extrem gut (Ich hab noch eine gemoddete Terratec von vor >10 Jahren im Schrank welche nach wie vor so ziemlich jeden Onboardsound an die Wand spielt)  und können gerne Mal 5 CPU-Generationen drin bleiben.


----------



## Nachty (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@arcDaniel würde am besten nur 1x360er in die Front setzen, ein Versuch ist es Wert, der obere Radi heizt das System nur auf, hab das Thema ja schon durch , selbst der Front Deckel ist nicht Optimal da kommt auch zu wenig Luft an den Seiten durch


----------



## v3nom (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> 2) EK ZMT stinkt wie Tier - hört der auch mal auf damit wenn ich ihn ausmiefen lasse?
> 4) Aquaero ist Hammer und verwirrend.



2) Jo, leider. Am besten ein paar Tage draußen lassen, sollte spätestens nach einer Woche nur noch minimal riechen (nach längerer Zeit garnicht mehr).
4) Verwirrend aber mächtig! Einfach Fragen bei Problemen


----------



## v3nom (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Direkt von EK und von Caseking.
Hatte immer die 2x die 3m Box und die rochen schon ordentlich. Evtl. macht es auch die Menge, denn 2x 2,5m zum/vom Mora können auch viel "Geruch abgeben".


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 3*1m einzeln von CK gekauft weil 3m am Stück Out of Stock waren - hab dann doch ne 3m Rolle in einen Plastiksack verpackt zugesandt gekriegt. Hab den Beutel jetzt aufgemacht und lass den Schlauch ausmiefen.

Hab mir schon ein Aquacomputer Kryo m.2 EVO bestellt um die ssd sinnvoll anbinden zu können.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> @arcDaniel würde am besten nur 1x360er in die Front setzen, ein Versuch ist es Wert, der obere Radi heizt das System nur auf, hab das Thema ja schon durch , selbst der Front Deckel ist nicht Optimal da kommt auch zu wenig Luft an den Seiten durch



Mit der Front habe ich eher weniger Probleme, hier sinkt die Temperatur nur 1-2 Grad wenn ich die Lüfter ganz frei lege.
Nehme ich den Deckel ab, fällt die Temperatur aber um gute 4-5°C.

Ich denke es versteht sich natürlich von selbst, dass ich hier von maximaler Dauerbelastung (Folding@Home) rede. 

Beim normalen Gaming fallen die Unterschiede zwischen geschlossen und offen nicht so gross aus, da insgesamt weniger Wärme entsteht und die entstehende Hitze von meiner Konfiguration gut abgeführt werden kann.


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Mai 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entscheidungshilfe benötigt:
ALC ST30 oder HW Labs GTS ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ALC? Meinst du damit Alphacool?

Nach allem was ich bisher über diverse die HW Labs Radis gelesen hab, würd ich persönlich zu dem greifen. Sind fast immer weit vorne bei der Performance und haben gute bis sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität.


----------



## Nachty (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den HW Labs Radis muss man etwas aufpassen  die sind breiter und länger  hab hier 2 480er liegen passen nicht in Phanteks Primo Case rein


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich steht/stand mein Plan und jetzt haltet mich bitte nicht für verrückt; aber irgendwie schwirrt mir nun doch noch ein MO-RA3 360 durch den Kopf.

Intern ist alles nur ein Kompromiss und wenn ich doch ein System möchte welches heisser wird (Skylake-X vielleicht) bin ich am Ende. Mit einem MO-RA wäre Ruhe.
Wenn ich diesen mir Schnellverschlüssen zudem anbinde, wäre sogar ein Umbau im Gehäuse angenehmer, da geräumiger.

Anfangs habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie ich die Schläuche nach aussen verlege, jetzt habe ich aber ein Slotblende mir 1/4 Zoll anschlüssen gefunden, welche mir sehr gut gefällt. Ein Problem weniger.

Zudem: Made in EU

Mein Kopf dreht und dampft schon mächtig


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann bitte direkt ein MO-RA3 420  Weil dann hat man für alle Zeit Ruhe.

Alternativ kann ich auch die neuen Schnellkupplungen von Alphacool mit Schottverschraubung empfehlen, sofern man das am Gehäuse unterbringen kann. Dann braucht man keine Slotblende.


----------



## the_leon (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mich auch gerade für den Mora 3 360 entschieden.
Aktuell kühle ich den 3930K und die 1070 mit einem 360mm Radiator, beim abstehendem Casewechsel kommt dann noch ein 240er und der Mora dazu. 
Dann sollte die Radifläche erstmal reichen^^  (Ja, Wakü ist ein teures Hobby )

Aber im gegen Satz zu anderen Personen habt ihr Verständnis dafür das man mal eben 300€ in Fittinge investiert


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung was ihr da kauft... Platin, Gold, Kristall? Ganze WaKü hat bei mir 73 Euro für Fittinge verlangt und ich hab hier noch welche übrig 

Das war bei mir "Black Nickel" vom Stil her. Wenn man von vollkommen schwarz haben möchte, dann könnte ich 150 Euro ggf. noch verstehen aber 300?  Dafür kaufe ich mir lieber ein paar Games

Edit: Oder einen weiteren MO-RA xD


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei immer Sparsamer werdender Hardware, denke ich dass für mich sogar schon ein MO-RA360 absolut overkill ist. Allerdings muss ich mir dann für die Zukunft weder sorgen um Kühlung machen, noch um das Gehäuse. 

Als Dauerfalter, welcher aber auch einen kleinen Blick auf die Stromrechnung hat, spielt die Effizienz doch ein gewisse Rolle, und habe nicht vor ein System, welches über 350Watt verbraucht, aufzubauen. Ok im Gaming-Betreib würde ich auch noch 450Watt akzeptieren (Spiele ja keine 24/7), allerdings auch dies sollte der Mora 360 leise packen. 

Bei meiner Wahl spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle was ich an Lüftern noch hier liegen habe.

Für die Schlauchverbindung will ich die EK-QDC nehmen. Sind nicht die schönsten sollen aber sehr gut sein.



Wo ich mir im Moment noch sehr Gedanken mache, sind die Lüfterabdeckung(en). Ich habe einen Sohn von 13 Monaten welcher sein Finger in alles steckt... und ich finde die MA-RO3 Abdeckung hier sehr grob, jedenfalls sieht es so auf den Fotos aus. Klingt vielleicht blöd, muss ich aber auch mit bedenken.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann nur für die klassische 420er Abdeckung sprechen: Ja, sie ist grob. Ja Kinderfinger kommen da extrem einfach rein. Die Abdeckung erfüllt eigentlich eher einen optischen Zweck und das man nicht zufällig dagegen kommt.

Wenn man möchte kann man problemlos rein greifen (als Kind). Als Erwachsener reicht ausreichend Druck um den Finger durch die Öffnung zu drücken, so dass er Kontakt zu den Blättern bekommt

Nachtrag: Bei den Schläuchen bin ich immer ein Freund von Tygon Norprene. Muss doch nicht immer EK sein. EK Blocks, EK Pumpe, EK AGB, nun auch noch oft EK ZMT. Langsam wirds öde


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kühle gerade meine Hardware mit 360er Radiator bei 600 RPM, der MO-RA würde sich bei mir tot langweilen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ich kühle gerade meine Hardware mit 360er Radiator bei 600 RPM, der MO-RA würde sich bei mir tot langweilen.



kannst ja dann Passiv laufen lassen


----------



## Nightmare09 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei passiv und extern muss ich immer an einen Aquacomputer GIGANT 3360 denken  Das ist ein echtes Riesenteil xD


----------



## v3nom (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Für die Schlauchverbindung will ich die EK-QDC nehmen. Sind nicht die schönsten sollen aber sehr gut sein.



Von denen bin ich seit meinem Predator voll überzeugt. Habe die jetzt im neuen System, um den MoRa extern anzubinden. Ein Traum! Und wie das extern hinterm Schreibtisch aussieht ist dann eh egal 
Sag bescheid, wenn du einen Satz QDCs brauchst, hab da noch was übrig


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf EK, ich habe in meinem neuen Sys nicht einen EK Artikel, und in meinem Ersatz-PC ist es auch nur der ZMT-Schlauch.
> Und bei Fittingen kann man schnell die 300,- Marke knacken. Ich brauche allein 26 Fittinge nur für die Radiatoren.


Ich hab 10 Fittinge im gesamten PC


----------



## Shutterfly (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf EK



Galt nicht dir sondern arcDaniel.


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liquid-Chilling, für meine erste WaKü wird das Ding sogar recht außergewöhnlich - ich Presse 2 360er in ein Gehäuse, das so viel Kühlfläche nicht wirklich vorsieht und es mir auch nicht ganz einfach machen wird.

Für euch Wasserkühlungprofis natürluch n 0815 Projekt, aber hey  Man muss auch Mal anfangen. So toll externe WaKü ist, irgendwie finde ich die Idee nicht wirklich gut für mich. Ich will meinen PC auch Mal umstellen oder zur einer LAN mitnehmen können - was beim 15kg Midi Tower mit Echtglas auf 3 Seiten + WaKü so schon schwer genug wird


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Bei passiv und extern muss ich immer an einen Aquacomputer GIGANT 3360 denken  Das ist ein echtes Riesenteil xD


Der würde schon Spaß machen. (M)ein Aquaduct 720 tut es aber meist auch  .
Kupplungen hab ich für unter 10€ bekommen, das bisschen Durchfluss war mir egal.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Galt nicht dir sondern arcDaniel.



Ich mag halt EKWB.

Allerdings ich auch bei denen nicht alles super, so wird an den MX Teile zu sehr gespart mit Spritzgussplastik, die Radiatoren sind auch von der Qualität nicht das. Die Vardar Lüfter nur furchtbar.

Hier bin ich ja aber offen für alternativen 

Meine schnelle grobe Zusammenstellung ergab, dass ich doch etwa 600Euro (edit: sogar eher 650-700) in die Hand nehmen muss.

Für die Lüfter habe ich 0,45mm Filtergitter gefunden, welche unter die MORA Abdeckung passen müssen und genügend Schutz für kleine Finger bieten. Im Prinzip pass ich zwar auch dass er da nicht reinreift und zudem sollte er nie alleine im PC-Raum sein, da hier auch meiner Frau ihr Näh-Raum ist und andere Gefahren lauern. Ich könnte es mir aber nicht verzeigen, wenn er sich an meinem Hobby Verletzt, nicht in dem Alter.


----------



## Rarek (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> [...]Ich will meinen PC auch Mal umstellen oder zur einer LAN mitnehmen können - was beim 15kg Midi Tower mit Echtglas auf 3 Seiten + WaKü so schon schwer genug wird



damals, als man zur Lan noch ne Röhre rumgeschleppt hat... ^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du jetzt LAN oder Röhren?^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kenne genug Leute, die mindestens einmal im Monat eine veranstalten


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

bis jetzt haber ich nur Alphacool Radiatoren verbaut aber da der 140er den ich mir neulich dazugekauft habe besch***** verarbeitet war (Anschlusskammern waren Schepp) habe ich mich mal umgekuckt und bin auf folgenden gestoßen: Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 140 - White

Kann ich den bedenkenlos nehmen? Hat HW Labs eine gute Verarbeitung?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, Ich hab nicht geschaut


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen mehr der zu einer LAN geht oder veranstaltet, auch die Leute nicht, die ständig auf LAN´s unterwegs waren.
> Man wird halt älter.



Ja schon, der harte Kern zieht es aber weiterhin durch. Und da sind auch Leute dabei die beinahe ne 4 vorn stehen und Familie usw. haben.

Aber tendenziell ist es weniger geworden, das stimmt.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine MORA Frage, wie viel Platz bleibt noch zwischen der Abdeckung Classic und den Lüftern?

Ich habe mir heute morgen spontan im Baumarkt eine Lochblech auf 360*360 schneiden lassen. Da gehen keine Finger durch , allerdings hat der Bleck eine Dicke von 1mm


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel ist es bei mir nicht, wenn's hin kommt etwa 2-3 mm.
Habe es versucht zu messen, konnte es nicht mit dem Zollstock genau sehen.

Aber 1mm hätte ich jedenfalls.


----------



## JPio (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ salzige Karotte
Musst halt nur mit den Maßen aufpassen. Ich meine die waren größer als die Alphacool Radis...

von Unterwegs


----------



## Shutterfly (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Eine MORA Frage, wie viel Platz bleibt noch zwischen der Abdeckung Classic und den Lüftern?



Die Abdeckung hat eine Höhe von 27mm


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wird mein Blech schon halten, werde mal eine Zusammenstellung machen was ich so vorhat zu kaufen, dann könnt ihrmir ja mal sagen was ihr davon haltet.

Wie gut kann man eigentlich bei Aquatuning bestellen, sind die ok?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JPio schrieb:


> @ salzige Karotte
> Musst halt nur mit den Maßen aufpassen. Ich meine die waren größer als die Alphacool Radis...


Habe mal bei mir gemessen, auf der kürzeren Länge würden 360mm passen, auf der langen Seite sind 360mm zwischen dem ersten Loch und dem auf der andere liegendem erstem Loch vorhanden.
Es würde den Rand nicht erreichen der auch noch ein paar cm beinhaltet. Gesamtlänge wäre von Außen zu Außen 410mm.


----------



## the_leon (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls du die Abdeckung noch nicht bestellt hast würde ich dir zur "high Version" für 32mm dicke Lüfter raten. Dann hast du keine Probleme mit dem Blech und der Luftstrom wird weniger gestört.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider bekommt man die aber nur in Schwarz. 

Wie stabil sind eigentlich die Lammen selbst? Wie bei normalen Radiatoren oder eher wie bei Luftkühlern?

edit: hohe Version ist nun im Warenkorb


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher wie von Luftkühler, die Lamellen von meinen intern verbauten ALC Radiatoren sind hier sehr empfindlich.
Sind sehr stabil wo du auch aufpassen musst dich nicht zu schneiden.


----------



## JPio (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mal bei mir gemessen, auf der kürzeren Länge würden 360mm passen, auf der langen Seite sind 360mm zwischen dem ersten Loch und dem auf der andere liegendem erstem Loch vorhanden.
> Es würde den Rand nicht erreichen der auch noch ein paar cm beinhaltet. Gesamtlänge wäre von Außen zu Außen 410mm.


?[emoji15] ?

Schaust du hier

Hardware Labs |   Nemesis 360GTS

Ich hatte mal nach anderen Radiation geschaut, also ohne blaues Logo...
Die sind mir in der 140er Variante zu breit. 
Ganze 13mm zu viel.
In mein Primo bekomm ich max vielleicht den 420er oben und n 280er in die Front.
Unten geht nicht (zu breit).
Also beim nächsten Umbau lackieren...

von Unterwegs


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht um ein Mora 360 und nicht um einen Nemesis 360GTS was du verlinkt hast... 
Maße außen sind beim Mora: 415,5 x 383 x 65mm

Sein Blech hat er daher nicht ohne Grund auf 360x360mm zuschneiden lassen.
Meine Beiträge bezogen sich auf die Fragen von @arcDaniel.


----------



## JPio (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es geht um ein Mora 360 und nicht um einen Nemesis 360GTS was du verlinkt hast...
> Maße außen sind beim Mora: 415,5 x 383 x 65mm
> 
> Sein Blech hat er daher nicht ohne Grund auf 360x360mm zuschneiden lassen.
> Meine Beiträge bezogen sich auf die Fragen von @arcDaniel.


Ah, ok....
Dann sind wir zwei wohl ein wenig durcheinander gekommen...
Meine erste Aussage war eigentlich für SalzigeKarotte gedacht...

von Unterwegs


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mal bei mir gemessen, auf der kürzeren Länge würden 360mm passen, auf der langen Seite sind 360mm zwischen dem ersten Loch und dem auf der andere liegendem erstem Loch vorhanden.
> Es würde den Rand nicht erreichen der auch noch ein paar cm beinhaltet. Gesamtlänge wäre von Außen zu Außen 410mm.



Hatte diesen Beitrag glatr überlesen.

Das Blech hat mich einen 5er gekostet und ging nur von einer Abdeckung der Lüfter aus. Wenn es passgenauer sein muss, bekomme ich schnell (und billig) ein neues [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit wie ich es vermessen habe würde es zumindest die Löcher überdecken, ggf. wäre dann Rechts und Links jeweils etwas Rand vom Blech zu sehen.
Die Lüfter würde es komplett bedecken. Noch was, denke daran, die Blende wird jeweils mit den äußeren Schrauben der Lüfter selber befestigt, da geht die Schraube durch die Blende durch die Lüfter bis auf dem Radiator. Hierzu sind der Blende auch längere vier Schrauben enthalten.


----------



## the_leon (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22053

Für mich sieht das so aus als würden 360x360mm ausreichen um alle löcher in der Original Blende abzudecken


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe die Blende bei mir verbaut und daher bezüglich meiner Aussage auch die Blende bezogen auf die Frage extra dazu vermessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann sein das da die Ränder sichtbar sind, es kann aber auch sein dass diese auf dem Millimeter bezogen noch mit verdeckt werden.
Rechts kann ich zumindest das ende des Rahmen meiner Lüfter sehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so dramatisch wird das nicht sein, ich denke sogar, dass der Blech (also im Moment, war mein Sohn noch NIE alleine bei meinem PC und wenn Ende August mein zweiter kommt, wird dis auch noch dauern, dieses Stockwerk ist im Allgemeinen nicht unbedingt Kindergerecht aufgebaut, so, dass sie sich eher selten dort aufhalten werden), so als Beruhigung im Hause sein wird, aber vielleicht nicht mal sofort montiert wird.

Hier ist mal mein provisorischer Warenkorb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur zur Verständnis, du hast 4 Nocuta und ein Y-Kabel auf 4x im Warenkorb.
Bei 120er Lüfter müsstest du aber 9 Lüfter haben, siehe mein Bild.

Bei 4x müsstest du 180er Lüfter haben.
Die gibt es aber von Nocuta nicht und bei 180er Lüfter musst du auch auf den Durchmesser der Lüfter achten, denn sie sind nicht immer 25mm.
Denn dann müsstest du dir die höhere Blende dazu kaufen.

EDIT: OK die hohe Blende hättest du dazu.... hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## Shutterfly (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns nach Optik gehen soll, kannst auch die Silent Wings 3 nehmen. Klappen genau so gut. Und wie Icarus schon sagte: Bei 120mm Fans brauchst du 9. 180er bietet Watercool folgende an: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...s/WatercooleK/Categories/Lüfter/180mm_Luefter

Anmerkung: Ab 200 Euro kannst du bei Watercool direkt Versandkostenfrei bestellen.

Hab die letzten Beiträge nicht im Detail verfolgt aber hat es einen Grund, dass du die Blende zweimal im Warenkorb hast?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja schon 5 NF-F12 hier im Betrieb  Muss ja nicht alles neu kaufen.

Separat kommt noch eine Bestellung bei EKWB, mit neuem Pumpen Top, ZMT-Schlauch, Quickverschlüssel und ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wenns nach Optik gehen soll, kannst auch die Silent Wings 3 nehmen. Klappen genau so gut. Und wie Icarus schon sagte: Bei 120mm Fans brauchst du 9. 180er bietet Watercool folgende an: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...s/WatercooleK/Categories/Lüfter/180mm_Luefter
> 
> Anmerkung: Ab 200 Euro kannst du bei Watercool direkt Versandkostenfrei bestellen.
> 
> Hab die letzten Beiträge nicht im Detail verfolgt aber hat es einen Grund, dass du die Blende zweimal im Warenkorb hast?



Die Blende habe ich 2x im Korb, weil ich die Lammelen ebenfalls grob schützen möchte und dass es symetrischer aussieht.


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt 180er von Noctua 
Sind neu. 180er und 200er.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jep 180iger wurden noch nie vorgestellt und auch die letzten Produkte sind noch nicht Verfügbar.

Ich möchte für meine Lüftersteuerung nähmlich den Noctua NA-FC1 testen.

Meine Warenkörbe für das MORA-Vorhaben stehen und ich kann mich sogar mit dem Preis anfreunden, allerdings kam von EKWB nun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn das von der neuen AiO bis zur neuen Produkten, welche die Wasserkühlung  revolutionieren, kann das wirklich alles sein...  Als EKWB Fan muss ich dann doch warten bis zu diesem Tag, ehe ich meine Bestellungen aufgebe.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gibt es seit Anfang der Woche bei eBay direkt von Noctua. Meine wurden heute auch geliefert. 😉
Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen Noctua NF-A20 PWM  | eBay


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es seit Anfang der Woche bei eBay direkt von Noctua. Meine wurden heute auch geliefert. 😉 Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen Noctua NF-A20 PWM  | eBay


  Dann bitte ich dich um eine einschätzung zu diesen brauch dringen ersatz im Hafx - aerocool "sielent" extrem war leider ein fehlkauf. Die lager sind leider Schrott (lagerschleifen  )


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut zu wissen, leider ist der NA-FC1 noch nicht dabei  werde die Seite im Auge behalten.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kopiere mal meinen Beitrag aus dem anderen thread. Viel Zeit hatte ich leider noch nicht. Nutze 4 Stück auf meinem MO-RA.  



Die Lager bei meinen Noctua NF-A20 PWM sind auf jeden Fall frei von Nebengeräuschen. Minimale Drehzahl liegt bei 320 rpm. Maximale Drehzahl hab ich bei 550 rpm begrenzt​. Halbe Stunde Mass Effect brachte die gleichen Temperaturen wie vorher mit 9x140 Phanteks PH-F 140SP @ 500 rpm.
Für mehr Tests hatte ich leider noch keine Zeit. Verschlechterung der Leistung bei gleicher Lautstärke konnte ich bis jetzt nicht feststellen. Aber für eine abschließende Beurteilung muss ich mehr testen/zocken. 😉


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hört sich alles sehr gut an - THX


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde wahrscheinlich aber die normale Abdeckung nehmen, da ich das Lochblech nur im Notfall brauche und es auch bei der normalen Version passen sollte. (ich finde bestimmt auch noch ein halb so dickes Lochblech) und finde die Edelstahlvariante einfach schöner. Ich würde den Mora selbst auch im Edelstahl nehmen wenn der Preisunterschied nicht so hoch wäre....


----------



## Shutterfly (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Liest sich mit den 200ern wirklich nett. Hätte mir bei meinem MO-RA auch viele Probleme gespart  

Hoffe noch einmal auf eine Spezial-Edition wie die von Linus damit man die Noctua in gescheiten Farben bekommt.

Lüfter selbst lackieren ist vermutlich nicht klug wegen Unwucht, Abständen etc. oder?


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So denke der Mora wird so oder so bestellt, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass EKWB etwas ähnliches vorstellen wird. Da ich nicht bestellen möchte mit einem Fragezeichen was den Liefertermin angeht, wähle ich nur Produkte welche auf Lager sind und so gebe ich halt etwas mehr aus und nehme die für mich eh schon schönere Edelstahl Variante (dann brauch ich auch niemals zu "weinen" warum ich diese nicht sofort genommen habe). 

Sagt, glaubt ihr dass dieser Splitter noch unter die Abdeckung des Mora passt? (links und rechts ist ja etwas mehr Platz unter der Haube)
Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fur bis zu 9 Lufter oder aquabus-Gerate | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wüsst ich auch gerne


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mal meine Grobe Rechnung:
Mora 415mm breit, Lüfter 360mm bleiben 55mm, also pro Seite 27,5mm.
Nimmt man nun noch gute 2,5mm für die Abdeckung (denke zwar nicht, dass das Blech so dick ist), bleiben noch immer 25mm

Anhand der Stecker, schätze ich die Splitter-Platine auf etwa 20mm. also Ausreichend Platz.

Wenn die Höhe unter der Abdeckung 27mm sind und ich der Platine/Doppelklebeband/Steckerboden 7-10mm geben würde, hätte man noch immer mehr als 15mm Luft noch oben.
Ein Lüfterstecker hat genau 10mm. Also würden etwas mehr als 5mm Luft für die Kabel bleiben.

Grob sollte das perfekt passen und man spart sich eine Menge Kabel-Splitter, welche auch einiges an Platz benötigen würden.


----------



## Sverre (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SPLITTY9

60 x 28 x 25(eher +/Kabel stark geknickt)

ohne Isolierung von 2mm(Pins planschleifen) und Lüfterstecker:
60 x 28 x 14 (+Lüfterstecker und kabel)


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin hat nicht unter der Blende gepasst.
Hatte sogar das PCB aus der Halterung genommen damit er etwas schmaler wird.

Es hatte nicht viel gefehlt, es ging nur um ein paar Millimeter.
Glaube mich an einem Beitrag zu erinnern wo auch ausgesagt wurde das er Splitty9 nicht mit darunter passen würde.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben funktionieren die Splitter wie folgt:

GND / +12V / PWM-Signal, werden alle Parallel angeschlossen und nur von einem Anschluss wird das Tach-Signal an die Steuerung weitergegeben.

Werde mir jetzt einfach 4-Pin Stecker, Leiterplatinen und Flülliggummi bestellen.

Die besten Platinen welche ich finden konnte, haben 2 * 8cm (und nur im 10er Pack erhältlich). 2cm Breite müsste ja dann Passen.

Auf eine Platine werde ich versuchen 5 Stecker unter zu bekommen und dann beide Platinen miteinander verbinden. (eine Platine 5 Lüfter, die andere 4 Lüfter mit dem Master und der Stecker für die Steuerung/Manboard)

Auf der Rückseite der Platine werden die Pins so gut wie möglich gekürzt und danach wird die Platine (Unterseite zumindest) gummiert.

Ich Kopf steht der Plan schon. So hätte ich jedenfalls eine sauberere Verlegung der Kabel.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Idee finde ich gut, denn mein Splitter ist im Prinzip nur eine Verteilung der von 12v - Masse und PWM.
Das Tacho wird nur von einem Lüfter wieder zurück gegeben. Die Spannung wird dann direkt vom Netzteil bezogen, damit der Lüfterausgang nicht so stark belastet wird.

Im Prinzip könnte ich auch dies nehmen, würde das selbe ergeben: Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 9x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz
In meinem Fall müsste ich aber so umbauen das die Spannung dann vom Netzteil bezogen wird.


----------



## v3nom (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil ich die 29mm dicken 140er eLoops auf meine 420er MoRa nutze habe ich den Phobya Radiator Stand Bench Edition geholt. Da drin ist massig Platz für den kleinen SPLITTY9 
Leider bleibt eine Seite immer "offen"


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das muss in den MO-RA3 passen, deshalb baue ich mir meinen eigenen Splitty9, den Namen darf ich aber bestimmt nicht nutzen 

Das Phobya Splitter Kabel würde natürlich günstiger, aber sicher nicht so elegant und ich habe schon lange nichts mehr gelötet. Stromversorgung aufteilen geschieht danach bei mir im Gehäuse. Hier ist beim Noctua NA-FC1 ein Spitter dabei 

Ich habe auch noch mal alles gemessen und möglicherweise komme ich mit nur einer Platine aus. Die Stecker werden versetzt, damit die Kabel genug Spielraum haben. Wenn die Pins der Stecker lang  genug sind wird auch der erste und letzte mit 90 grad verlötet, dann werden wieder 2 Kabel weniger abgeknickt.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Seitenteil am Gehäuse fand ich nicht schlecht, jedoch hat mich immer gestört das wenn ich von oben herab schaue immer so ein leichter Schleier vom Plexiglas zu sehen war.
Habe mich heute daher entschieden mir zu meinem Gehäuse das Seitenteil aus echt Glas zu kaufen. Das Glas ist auch leicht getönt, so das ich denke es mit meiner verbauten Beleuchtung gut aussehen müsste. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snsJ-TjCefU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab aktuell beide Panels hier und muss sagen das mir das Echtglas Seitenteil deutlich besser gefällt! 
Projekt 17-2


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So meine "MO-RA" Bestellung ist raus.

Es wurde schlussendlich tatsächlich die Edelstahlvariante mit den Edelstahl Classic Abdeckungen und POM Füssen.
Zusätlich habe ich noch etliche PWM-Stecker bestellt und eine Slotblende für das Wasser aus/in das Gehäuse zu bekommen.

Der ganze Rest ist noch nicht in Stein gemeisselt.

Ich hoffe nun, dass ich auch Gutes von/über Aquatuning berichten kann. Eigentlich haben sie ja einen guten Namen, allerdings liest man auch so manche Horrorgeschichte... allerdings liest man diese auch über andere Shops bei denen ich noch nie Probleme hatte...


----------



## Shutterfly (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Buuuuh... wieso nicht bei Watercool direkt bestellt und den Hersteller direkt supportet?


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll ich als deutscher sagen nachdem ich meinen Aquaero bei Highflow.nl bestellt habe?

Evtl. weil Aquatuning alles da hatte was er so braucht


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja habe bei Aquatuning bestellt, da alles Verfügbar war und ich verschiedenes nur dort bekommen habe.

Jetzt kommt noch eine Amazon Bestellung  für Noctua Teile (ausser der Ebay Shop hat die NA-FC1 früher), die Leiterplatine(n) und das Flüssiggummi und eine Bestellung bei EKWB für die Restlichen Teile für die Pumpe und die Schläuche.


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sie sollen ja Ende letzten, Anfang dieses Jahr umgezogen sein und hier scheint es Probleme gegeben zu haben, kann ja Nachvollziehbar sein. 

Zec+ sollte ein Begriff unter den Sportlern von uns sein, hatten auch mal nur die Shop Internetseite gewechselt und es entstand ein riesen Chaos. Somit kann dies ja mal vorkommen.

Für mich stellt sich halt die Frage, wenn etwas bei der Bestellung nicht klappt und ich rufe dort an, wie ich dann Behandelt werde und wie gut an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird. Ich hoffe aber jetzt mal auf das Beste.

Weiss eigentlich einer worum es beim Streit Aquatuning/EKWB ging?


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Patente


----------



## chaotium (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Außer Fittinge können die eh nichts mehr 
Das seh ich wenn ich mir hier EKWB und Aquacomputer vergleiche


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling
Du machst es einem wirklich schwer zuversichtlich zu bleiben. Bin echt gespannt wie die Bestellung ablaufen wird. Eigentlich eilt sie gar nicht, aber jetzt möchte ich schon, dass die sich bewegen 

Hauptgrund dort zu bestellen, war eigentlich die Verfügbarkeit und die 4-Pin Stecker zu löten. Ich konnte keinen anderen Shop finden welcher solche Teile anbietet. Zudem sprechen wir hier von Kleinteilen und da ich in Luxemburg wohne, wird der Versand schon immer teurer. Habe nicht wirklich Lust für 5Euro Ware 10Euro (übertrieben ausgedrückt) Versandt zu zahlen...


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Videos mit Nathanael bekommt man teilweise echt das kotzen, man weiß nicht was schlimmer ist, seine Ahnungslosigkeit oder sein Englisch 

Ansonsten hab ich mit diesem Hersteller keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und kam die Produkte auch immernoch empfehlen!


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern Abend war einer meiner Nocuta Lüfter am spinnen.
Der hat mir nur noch ständig eine Drehzahl von 1518 RPM angezeigt obwohl die Lüfter gar nicht so schnell liefen.

Habe dann am Spitter der über nur ein Port die Drehzahl an die Pumpe zurück gibt ausgetauscht und alles war wieder gut.
Dachte schon meine Pumpenelektronik würde spinnen und hatte sie auch zurück gesetzt.

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es doch nicht besser ist ein aquaero 6 dazu kaufe und die Lüfter meiner Radiatoren dann unabhängig voneinander zu regeln.

EDIT: So habe mir jetzt auch ein aquaero 6 bestellt und dazu zu jeden Radiator den richtigen Y-Kabel.
Dann fliegen meine Splitter wieder raus.

Mir ist bekannt das eine passiv Kühler nicht zwingend notwendig ist, aber wegen 14,79 € Euro war es mir am ende egal und habe den noch dazu genommen.
Mit wird bestimmt besser sein, besonders weil ich auch über ein Anschluss meine 9 Lüfter des Mora anschließen möchte.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schon jemand von euch versucht sein CPU parallel zu GPU einzubinden?


----------



## the_leon (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich arbeite aktuell an einem umfangreichen Test zu diesem Thema 

Ich werde hier im Thread darüber informieren wenn der Test online geht


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir geht es eher darum, dass ich die Verschlauchhng im Gehäuse schlichter gestalten könnte.

Es würde sonst ein relativ langer Schlauch werden von der CPU wieder runter zu den Slotblenden für die Durchführung zum Mora


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmare09 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche eine Entscheidungshilfe:

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen einer VPP655 (D5) und einer Aquastream  XT Standart entscheiden. Die Pumpleistung ist bei beiden mehr als ausreichend für mein System.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Lautstärke, denn das ist das ausschlaggebende Aspekt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine Entscheidungshilfe:
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht zwischen einer VPP655 (D5) und einer Aquastream  XT Standart entscheiden. Die Pumpleistung ist bei beiden mehr als ausreichend für mein System.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Lautstärke, denn das ist das ausschlaggebende Aspekt.


Moin
Hier kannst du dich schlau machen.
[Review] Kleines Pumpen Round-Up - 6 Pumpen im Vergleich

Aus optischen Gründen finde ich die D5 besser habe die Aquastream aber noch nicht gehört.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer diese riesen Pumpen, ich werfe mal eine DDC in die Runde, EK hat ein 6W Modell, welche mit max 3k rpm dreht und so sehr leise ist. Die Stärke ist für jede normal Wasserkühlung ausreichend.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmare09 (29. Mai 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Immer diese riesen Pumpen, ich werfe mal eine DDC in die Runde, EK hat ein 6W Modell, welche mit max 3k rpm dreht und so sehr leise ist. Die Stärke ist für jede normal Wasserkühlung ausreichend.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ich hatte bereits eine DDC 10W und habe damit keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die war mir bei ca. 45 l/h einfach zu laut (dieses hochfrequente Fiepen war sehr unschön).

Danke trotzdem für den Vorschlag.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenne nur die 6W Version da ich diese habe, allerdings stellt sich die Frage ob es mit einer anderen Pumpe wirklich leiser wird.
Die D5, zumindest, soll auch nicht wirklich leise sein wenn man sie mit ihrer vollen Leistung arbeiten lässt.

Soll jetzt keine "Werbung" für die DDC sein, möchte nur dies zu Bedenken geben, nicht dass du eine neue teure Pumpe kaufst und danach enttäuscht bist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chukku (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Die D5, zumindest, soll auch nicht wirklich leise sein wenn man sie mit ihrer vollen Leistung arbeiten lässt.



Das stimmt natürlich, allerdings musst du die D5 halt auch nie mit voller Leistung laufen lassen. (ausser vielleicht zum Entlüften).
Ich hab 5 Radiatoren, 3 Kühlblöcke, ca. 5 m Rohr + Schlauch und diverse Winkelstücke im Loop. Trotzdem reicht 50-60% Leistung bei der D5 aus. Erst bei ca. 35% brechen die Temperaturen der GPUs um ca. 3-4° ein. (Durchfluss messe ich nicht).


----------



## Shutterfly (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht zwischen einer VPP655 (D5) und einer Aquastream  XT Standart entscheiden. Die Pumpleistung ist bei beiden mehr als ausreichend für mein System.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Lautstärke, denn das ist das ausschlaggebende Aspekt.



Nutze eine AS XT Standart und kann zur Lautstärke sagen: Auf einem Shoggy praktisch nicht hörbar bei 50% Leistung. Darüber hinaus ist sie in einem offenem Aufbau sehr dezent hörbar wenn komplette Ruhe herrscht jedoch sind die Geschwindkeiten eigentlich eh nicht notwendig und zweitens hat man selten totale Stille.

So richtig kann eine AS XT jedoch erst die Leistung ausspielen, wenn man die gebotenen Funktionen nutzt. Aquasuite, Temperatur-Sensoren etc. und da wirst halt erst oberhalb der Standart interessant. Das ist eine der richtigen Stärken der XT, welche man bei der Standart-Version etwas verschenkt.

Dazu ist die Pumpe in der Tat wenig fürs Auge. In meinem Fall war mir das egal, da man sie bei mir eh nicht sieht 

Nachtrag: Im Marktplatz verkauft jmd. für 45 Euro eine von Standart zu Ultimate aufgerüstete XT. Sofern diese nicht schon weg ist.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin schon gespannt ob bei meiner Bestellung der aquaero 6 LT lieferbar ist... heute Nacht stand die Stückzahl davon auf 1.
Heute Morgen steht nun "Liefertermin überschritten". Kenne es normal so das dann der Status wird gepackt angezeigt wird. Aber bei mir steht Zahlung vollständig dran und dass hatte ich auch schon mal als was nicht Lieferbar war. 

Habe soeben angefragt ob die Lieferung komplett Lieferbar wäre.
Hoffe schon, wäre ja blöd... endlich entscheide ich mich für ein  aquaero und dann bekomme ich den nicht... 

Wenn nicht lieferbar ist habe ich schon geschrieben das sie die Bestellung stornieren sollen, denn habe keine Lust auf unbestimmte Zeit zu Warten und dann dazu noch Geld gezahlt zu haben.
Dann bestelle ich wieder wenn der Lieferbar ist, so dringend brauche ich den jetzt auch nicht.

EDIT: Wobei ich sehe das der über AC lieferbar wäre.
Nur die Kabeln die ich auf AT mit bestellt hatte haben sie nicht, daher war es über AT schon besser.


----------



## Shutterfly (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> EDIT: Wobei ich sehe das der über AC lieferbar wäre.



Daher plädiere ich ja immer für einen Kauf beim Hersteller direkt. Man supportet die Hersteller mehr und im Falle von AC: Ab 20 Euro wäre es Versandkostenfrei.

Die Kabel hättest also ruhig bei AT kaufen können, den aquaero bei AC und hättest das Gleiche bezahlt, den Hersteller besser supportet und das oben angeschriebene Problem nicht


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich vorhin auch gedacht und mich etwas geärgert.

Aber deren Seite war die letzten Tagen nicht aufrufbar und ich meine heute Nacht war die Seite zwar wieder aufrufbar und der war bei denen auch nicht lieferbar gewesen. 
Falls ich mich nicht irre hatte ich dort auch geschaut, bin mir jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher. Falls ich mich nicht irre war der nur auf AT mit Stückzahl 1 nur lieferbar, denn die Kabeln hätte ich dann lieber über Caseking gekauft, da sie sogar schon am selben Tag versenden.

Wenn ich jetzt stornieren dauert es einige Tage bis ich mein Geld über PayPal zurück bekomme und auf PayPal warte ich dann auch etwa 7 Tage bis die mir den Betrag gut schreiben, da es ein Lastschrifteinzug ist.


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Aquacomputer Webshop bin ich auf Kriegsfuß, nicht lieferbare Artikel als "ab Lager verfügbar" markieren... -.-
Dafür ist deren Support Hammer, ich hab noch nie so unkompliziert eine bereits bezahlte Bestellung umgebucht weil ich meine Entscheidung geändert hab wie bei AC.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe gerade das die Kabel auf Caseking nicht gibt, hätte diese über AT bestellen müssen.
Über AC habe ich meine Blende gekauft, die habe ich damals recht schnell bekommen.

Probleme kann man aber bei jeden Shop bekommen.
Ich hatte vor knapp 3 Wochen ein neuen Gaming Sitz bestellt der von 219,95 auf 149,95 als ZackZack Aktion über Altenate angeboten wurde.
Über Altenate habe ich bisher immer sehr gerne bestellt da ich immer alles schnell bekommen habe.

Hier gab es jedoch Probleme wo 2 1/2 Wochen lang der Sendestatus unverändert auf "elektronisch Übermittelt" stand.
Angeblich soll es bei DHL gelegen haben, was aber laut Sendestatus auch nicht ersichtlich war. Kurze Rede... nach langem hin und her habe ich eine Ersatzlieferung bekommen mit dem Hinweis dies auf Kulanz erfolgt zu sein.
Die wollten sogar eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung von mir habe die Lieferung nicht erhalten zu haben. Habe sie natürlich nicht bekommen, da sie mir hierzu was nachweisen müssen. Habe nichts erhalten, daher gibt es kein Sendestatus damit, noch habe ich jemals was im Empfang genommen, wofür ich hätte unterschreiben müssen. Die neue Lieferung deckte sich auch mit der neuen Auftragsnummer, was genau 2 Tage nach der Benachrichtigung auch geliefert wurde. Dazwischen war sogar der eine Feiertag letzte Woche. Gefragt wurde ich zuvor ob ich eine Nachlieferung oder mein Geld zurück haben wollte. Wollte natürlich die Ersatzlieferung, da der selbe Sitz wo anders immer noch über 200 Euro kostet.


----------



## MiezeMatze (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe  eine frage  an die profis.

Ich habe eine xspc ion pumpen/mit reservoir 450l/h mit 2m fh
Und 3x 280er Radiatoren  (1x 4.5cm 2x3cm)
Dazu 6x hochdruck Lüfter.
Temperatur Sensor ist im reservoir nach den Radiatoren. Pumpe-gpu-radi...pumpe
Gekühlt wird nur eine gtx 1080ti at 2050/6003.

Wie hoch sollte etwa die Temperatur Differenz zwischen Wasser und Gpu sein.

Bei mir sind es bei ca 30 grad aussentemp...
Nach längerem gamen so 30-32 grad wasser...
Und 49-53 grad gpu temp. Rel. Hohe rpm 

Ist auch spiele abhängig.
Das ist bei den rel. heißen.

Da habe ich allgemein einen unterschied von knapp 20 grad zwischen Wasser und Gpu.

Zb 28w 48/49 gpu usw.


----------



## Chukku (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

20° Delta scheint ein bisschen zu viel zu sein.
Ich würd bei einer 1080Ti bei ca. 300W grob mit etwa 15 rechnen.
Welches Power-Limit hat deine Karte denn? Macht halt auch einen Unterschied ob es 250W (Founders Edition @ Stock) oder 384W (Zotac Amp Extreme @ max OC) sind.

Was hast du denn für einen Kühlblock auf deiner 1080Ti? und welche Wärmeleitpaste?

btw:
TDelta - GPU Block - Was habt ihr so?

Allerdings sei dazu gesagt, dass mir auch deine Wassertemperatur ziemlich unrealistisch vorkommt.
32° Wasser bei 30° Raumtemperatur? 
Auch wenn du mit 3 Radiatoren recht gut aufgestellt bist, dürfte das so gut wie ausgeschlossen sein.

Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass dein Wasser so um die 5° wärmer ist und dann würde auch dein Delta zwischen GPU und Wasser wieder passen.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine Vermutung war richtig, der Aquaero ist doch nicht Lieferbar, habe soeben bei AT angerufen und alles vorerst Storniert.
Neu bestellen kann ich momentan auf AC nicht, da ich mein Geld nicht sofort wieder bekomme.

EDIT, bei uns ist auch sehr heiß.
Wir hatten Gestern Abend eine Raumtemperatur von 28 und sogar fast 29 Grad.
In Idle bin ich nicht mehr unter 30 Grad gekommen und unter Last lag ich mit einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 500 U/min bei etwa 35 Grad.
Habe aber nicht lang genug gespielt, hätte daher noch weiter ansteigen können.

Delta zur GPU ist bei mir 10 Grad und bei der CPU bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber da liege ich normal auch zwischen 10-13 Grad.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich habe jetzt auch mal mit AT telefoniert, super freundliche Dame! Von meiner Lieferung fehlte nur eine der zwei Mora Abdeckungen. Da ich diese eigentlich nur wegen der Optik brauche, wird diese mir nachgesandt. (da ich nicht in Deutschland lebe, leider nicht kostenlos, kann aber damit leben)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In Deutschland wäre eine Nachlieferung auch nicht kostenlos.
Wurde mir zumindest in einem gleichen Fall nur als Kostenpflichtige Nachlieferung von AT angeboten.

Kann ich aber auch bestätigen, die Frau auch bei mir sehr freundlich.
Sie sagte auch das wegen dem Wochenende wohl der Lagerbestand nicht aktuell war, was ich mir heute direkt dachte als Zahlung erhalten dabei stand.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sie sagte, würde ich in Deutschland wohnen wäre eine Nachlieferung kostenlos möglich... egal bin jo nicht im Fall [emoji12] 

Ich bin am meisten auf meine 4-Pin Stecker und die Platinen gespannt, will löten 🤣


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte wohl in Österreich wohnen müssen... 

EDIT: Wobei eine kostenpflichtige Nachlieferung schon verständlich ist, da der Versand auch was kostet.
Nur hätte sich dies in meinem Fall nicht gelohnt, da der Hauptartikel dazu nicht lieferbar war und der Rest nur Zubehör war um diesen Artikel verbauen zu können.
Hätte daher mit der Vorlieferung nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Nightmare09 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> In Deutschland wäre eine Nachlieferung auch nicht kostenlos.



Was das betrifft hat AT noch etwas dazuzulernen, man sieht ja z.B. an Amazon, dass es die Kundenzufriedenheit steigert, nicht für alles immer zusätzliche Versandkosten zu zahlen.


----------



## Shutterfly (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich streue mal kurz ein unnötiges Salz in die Wunde: Als ich bei Watercool meinen MO-RA3, Blende, CPU und GPU-Block bestellt habe, gab es die Backplate nicht. Man hat auf die Lieferung vom Beschichter gewartet.

Unabhängig davon, dass ich mich erst nachträglich zu einer Backplatz entschieden habe und mit einer Mail die problemlos der Bestellung hingefügt wurde, was auch ein Nachsenden kostenlos für mich 



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was das betrifft hat AT noch etwas dazuzulernen, man sieht ja z.B. an Amazon, dass es die Kundenzufriedenheit steigert, nicht für alles immer zusätzliche Versandkosten zu zahlen.



Bei Amazon zahlst du die auch. Die werden nur breiter auf alle Kunden umgelegt und verdeckt erhoben  Daher sind Preise bei Amazon i.d.R. auch höher als bei der Konkurrenz. Wäre also ein Trugschluss zu sagen, dass dort keine Versandkosten anfallen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sagte ja auch nicht, dass sie zusätzlich anfallen. denn sie sind ja in der Prime-Mitgliedschaft enthalten, sofern man diese besitzt.


----------



## Chukku (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt es eigentlich "nötiges" Salz in einer Wunde?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch nicht, dass sie zusätzlich anfallen. denn sie sind ja in der Prime-Mitgliedschaft enthalten, sofern man diese besitzt.


Oder nutzen kann, da nicht alle Artikel mit dem kostenlosen Prime Versand angeboten werden. Gibt ja auch einige Händler die ihre Produkte auch auf Amazon mit anbieten.


----------



## Shutterfly (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich "nötiges" Salz in einer Wunde?



Japp. Wenn jmd. auf mehrfachem Rat doch nicht gehört hat und besseren Wissens in sein verderben gerannt ist


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Betrag habe ich heute schon von AT zurück bekommen.
Das finde ich schon lobenswert, da es früher bis zu 3 Tage gedauert hat.

Naja... jetzt muss ich wegen PayPal 7 Tage warten... 

EDIT: Habe nun heute Abend doch noch ein Aquaero 6 direkt über AC bestellt.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also vorweg, sie kommen bekomme alle ihr Stück vom Kuchen es wird dem Kunden halt nur anders verpackt, oder anders umverteilt, aber draufzahlen werden sie eher nicht (vielleicht in ganz seltenen Fällen)

Nur so als weiteres Beispiel: ich braucht Verschiedene Teile von EK für meine Seahawk umzubauen, welche nicht im regulären Shop verfügbar waren (normal, da es sich nicht um ein ganzen Produkt gehandelt hat), allerdings hatte ich zur gleichen Zeit noch eine Bestellung in Auftrag, welche noch nicht versandt wurde. Es war nicht möglich die "Spezial"-Teile zu dieser Bestellung zuzufügen und auch hier musste ich zusätzlichen Transport zahlen.
Bis auf diese Kleinigkeit war aber alles perfekt gelaufen.

Somit um Salz in eine Wunde zu streuen, braucht es zuerst mal eine Wunde und diese ist im Moment nicht da.


----------



## DARPA (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal Watercool angeschrieben bzgl. einer hohen Variante der Lüfterabdeckung fürn MORA 420. 




> Hallo Watercool Team,
> 
> gibt es für den Mora 420 auch ein Lüftergitter, welches für Lüfter mit einer Bauhöhe von 30 mm kompatibel ist? Oder ist da in Zukunft was geplant?
> 
> ...





> Hallo Björn,
> 
> es ist eine höhere Version der Lüfterblende für den 420er MO-RA geplant. Im Laufe des kommenden Monats wird diese verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesblond23 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungens, mir ist da heute was aufgefallen.  
Bei der aquasuite kam in den letzten Wochen ja ein update. Ich bin der Meinung,  dass seit dem nun das auslesen der Werte von aida64 nicht mehr möglich ist in der AS. Wenn ich für die CPU temp zum Beispiel die Datenquelle wähle, so bekomme ich nur Zugriff auf die AC eigenen "Sensoren". Vorher konnte ich dort AIDA64 auswählen.  In aida ist wme? Export aktiviert.  Neustart der Programme brachte nix.

Hat jemand von euch ähnliches feststellen können?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mochte nur anmerken das der aquaero 6 LT auf AC zwar als Lagern gezeigt wird, jedoch auch dort momentan nicht Lieferbar ist.
Laut Support muss ich auch 1-2 Wochen noch warten.


----------



## ebastler (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mochte nur anmerken das der aquaero 6 LT auf AC zwar als Lagern gezeigt wird, jedoch auch dort momentan nicht Lieferbar ist.
> Laut Support muss ich auch 1-2 Wochen noch warten.


Hab genau das gleiche mit einer D5 Aquabus... Nächste Woche soll die lieferbar sein. Ich hab es zwar nicht eilig, aber des nervt trotzdem, dass lieferbar da steht aber nichts auf Lager ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Gerstern wurde mein Paket von ALC versandt und heute ist es schon da (muss es nur bei der Paketstation abholen weil ich nicht zu Hause war) 

Dies ist extrem schnell für Deutschland/Luxemburg.

Für meien Umbau muss ich aber noch eine EKWB Bestellung machen un da will ich warten, was sie heute Vorstellen. Und Final fehlt noch die Lüftersteuerung...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eilig habe ich es auch nicht da momentan bei mir alles über die Pumpe geregelt wird und da sonst das Teil nirgendwo lieferbar ist warte ich jetzt halt. Außerdem hatte AC Montag Mittag als ich bestellte eine Fehlerhafte Preisangabe wo ich mich zwar selbst wunderte und dann doch bestellte. Habe den Aquaero 6 + passiv Kühler für nur 99,24 Euro bekommen. AC hat dann in der Tat ein Fehler eingeräumt und mir aber aus Kulanz diese 17 Euro als Rabatt angerechnet, so bekomme ich die zwei Sachen dennoch zu dem Gesamt Preis.

Finde ich auch super von denen, denn ich hatte mit einem Storno gerechnet.

Am Wochenende müssen sie mächtig Probleme gehabt haben, denn die Seite war ja zunächst nicht erreichbar und als ich dann bestellen konnte war am späten Abend die Bestellung weg.
Laut Support gab es ein Datenbank Ausfall weshalb meine Bestellung weg ist. Sie haben meine Bestellung jetzt manuell wieder aufgenommen.


----------



## Rousi (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Quatsch, dafür News zu neuen Produkten von EKWB

EKWB Fluid Gaming: Aluminium-Wasserkuhlung fur sortenreine Sparfuchse - ComputerBase

EKWB haben eine neue Kühler Linie (CPU & GPU Kühler und Radiatoren) auf Aluminium Basis rausgebracht.
Zudem die von EKWB bekannten Custom-AiO WaKü Bundles.

Alu ist günstiger als Kupfer und nach EKWB einfacher zu verarbeiten.
In erster Linie sollen die WaKü Komponenten damit günstiger werden und damit mehr den breiten "Massenmarkt" ansprechen.

Ich hoffe, dass EKWB bei den Produkten ausreichend und deutlich sichtbare Warnungen zu möglichen Korrosionsproblemen bei einem Mischbetrieb von Alu und Kupfer beifügen wird.
Hier sehe ich die ersten "Probleme" ankommen, wenn sich Neulinge günstige Komponenten zusammenwürfeln wollen.


(Das Kupfer weiterhin die bessere Kühlleistung bringt und die Alu Kühler in der Regel ein paar Grad Differenz schlechter abschneiden, lassen wir mal außen vor)


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermaltake habe ich bisher wegen seine Alu Radiatoren ausgeschlossen... schade dann kommt hier EK mit auf die Liste, hatte begonnen seine GPU-Kühler lieb zu haben... 
Radiatoren und die CPU-Kühler von EK haben mir noch nie sonderlich gefallen, daher fiel meine Auswahl dazu auch auf andere Hersteller.


----------



## Nightmare09 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Laut Support gab es ein Datenbank Ausfall weshalb meine Bestellung weg ist. Sie haben meine Bestellung jetzt manuell wieder aufgenommen.



Bei mir war es ähnlich. Ich war da gerade auf deren Seite unterwegs als auf einmal nur noch Nettopreise und die jeweilige UVP angezeigt wurde. Auch war ich plötzlich nicht mehr mit meinem Benutzerkonto angemeldet, sondern hatte Zugriff auf ein fremdes Benutzerkonto inkl. Adresse und Bestellübersicht usw.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weis jemand ob ich bei einem Aquaero 6 das USB neben dem USB meiner Pumpe mit anschließen muss? Wie sieht es mit der Aquasuite aus, muss ich diese neu installieren, denn das Aquaero beinhaltet ja mehr Menüpunkte die ich jetzt noch nicht mit dabei habe.


----------



## DARPA (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die Aquastream per Aquabus ans Aquaero anschliessen und letzteres per USB ans Board. In der Aquasuite sollten dann beide Geräte erkannt werden und entsprechende Menüpunkte sichtbar werden.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, das werde ich dann auch so machen, konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen das ich beide USB dazu anschließen müsste, da ja dann alles mit dem Aquaero gesteuert wird.

EDIT: Mittlerweile habe ich auch von AC eine Rückmeldung dazu bekommen, da ich sie dazu auch direkt gefragt hatte.


> Einfach das aquaero zusätzlich an USB anschließen. Mehr musst du nicht machen.


Das anschließen beider USB ist bei mir kein Problem, da ich hierzu noch eine Anschlussmöglichkeit dazu habe.
Dadurch entfällt wohl der Anschluss des Aquabus und meine Pumpe muss ja weiterhin direkt von der Aquasuite geregelt und gesteuert werden.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe jetzt meine Bestellung teils ausgepackt und bin von der Slotblende zwecks Durchführung der Wasserleitungen so gar nicht überzeugt. Das wird nicht sonderlich vertrauenserregend was die Dichtigkeit auf Dauer angeht. Zudem ist die Slotblende danach so fixiert, dass es danach sehr eng wird für die Verschlauchung. Dabei sind meine Hände nun auch nicht Monster dick....

Ich werde dann aber das Case löchern müssen. Schaue morgen mal, was ich so an Schraublochern bei uns im Baumark finde.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könntest so eine Lochfräser verwenden.
Damit kannst du das Loch auf bestimmte Größe bringen.


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Könntest so eine Lochfräser verwenden.
> Damit kannst du das Loch auf bestimmte Größe bringen.



Das wird aber nicht so sauber wie ein Schraubstanzlocher. Gerade da, wo ich jetzt beabsichtige die Löcher zu stanzen, ist das Blech bereits gelochert und da bohrt es sich schlecht.

Die Pass-Through von EK haben einen Durchmesser von 20mm, wenn ich da 20,5 stanze passen die Perfekt. Einmal montiert sieht man nicht einmal mehr, dass hier ein Loch nachgemacht wurde.
EK-AF Pass-Through G1/4 - Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## Tony130 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kennt jemand ein z270er mainboard mit Temperatursensor anschluss?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenne dieses hier: ROG MAXIMUS IX APEX | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Gaming 7 hat 2 Stück
GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein z270er mainboard mit Temperatursensor anschluss?


ASUS Prime Z270-A
ASUS ROG Strix Z270G Gaming (habe ich selbst und Lüfter werden in Abhängigkeit der Wassertemp gesteuert)
ASUS ROG Strix Z270F Gaming
ASUS ROG Strix Z270E Gaming
ASUS TUF Z270 Mark 1
und die ganze Maximus Reihe

Gigabyte GA-Z270X-UD5
Gigabyte Aorus GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Gigabyte Aorus GA-Z270X-Gaming 8
Gigabyte Aorus GA-Z270X-Gaming 9


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So das schöne an unserem Hobby sind die Ständigen Umplanungen. Die Slotblende selbst ist nicht gut, das POM Durschführungsstück aber ganz ok. Werde dies nun im Slot-Schlitz anbringen ohne das Blech.

Wird nur etwas fummelig um die Schläuche danach anzuschliessen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild von der Slotblende hoch laden damit wir für später bei den Beratungen bessere Empfehlungen geben können.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fotos kann ich noch machen.

Es handelt sicht um diese Blende: 
Aquacomputer Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4 und Kabeldurchfuhrung | GPU - Slotblenden | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das POM-Teil ist wie dieses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das POM Teil ist zu Gross für den Slot Ausschnitt, deshalb kann sie so nicht montiert werden. 

Es mit dem Blech ze Montieren lässt nicht viel Spiel damit die O-Ringe richtig abdichten können. Verschlimmert wird dies wenn im Gehäuse das Blech zur Verstärkung "Wölbungen" hat.

Ohne das Slotbleck, kommen die POM Teile weit denug ineinander, dass die O-Ringe sauber sitzen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus, ich wollte mich mal informieren, wie groß der Radiator mindestens bei meinem System sein sollte, da ich gerne eine Alphacool Eisbär Wakü kaufen würde.
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Ryzen 1600, Asrock AB350 Pro4, 16GB RAM, 2 HDDs, 1 SSD, 450W Netzteil, 3 Gehäuse Lüfter (2 vorne, einer hinten) und das ganze in einem Fractal Design R5.

Vorerst soll nur mal die CPU damit gekühlt werden, später auch die GPU.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier würde ein 240 sicher reichen für eine leise Kühlung. Aber warum ein Eisbär? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn er später die Grafikkarte noch mit einbinden will, ist die Eisbär jetzt ja nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Wahl... die passende Eiswolf ist dann später leicht zu finden.

Aber nur um das nochmal klarzustellen:
Die 240er wäre natürlich nur ausreichend für die CPU.
Sobald die GPU dann noch dazukommt sollte es mindestens ein weiterer 240er werden (je nachdem, was für eine GPU vielleicht auch ein 280er oder 360er).
Die entsprechenden Radiatoren gibts dann ja aber zum Glück fertig vorbefüllt zu kaufen.. die kann man dann einfach nur anschliessen und gut ist:
Findologic Suche | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir macht nur die Brühe sorgen welche man bei solchen dingern immer wieder sieht. Bei dem Preis kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass z.b. Die Radiatoren wirklich gut gesäubert wurden...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine RX480 von Asus soll noch später hinzu.
Und der Ryzen 1600 soll übertakten werden.

Gäbe es denn preislich eine Alternative zum Eisbär?


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja selber einen 1600 und bin der Meinung, das für normales OC ein 240er reicht.
Aber da das R5 in der Front Platz hat für einen 280er sollte der auch genutzt werden, schaden kann das nicht.

Alternative zur Eisbaer wäre eine Costom Wakü mit einer Magicool DCP oder ein EK Kit mit PE Radiator.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Für einen 1600er OC reicht der 240 nicht mehr, bzw. ist das Ganze nicht mehr leise.
> Ein 240er für CPU und GPU wird nix, in dem Fall fährst du mit einer guten Lüku besser.



Und wenn ich einen 240er nur für die CPU nehme? Und später einfach noch einen 240er für die GPU hole?


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm lieber einen 280er anstatt des 240er, der kostet nicht viel mehr bringt aber viel mehr.
Dann für die GPU noch einen 360er dazu dann hast du was vernünftiges und es wird auch relativ leise.
Ist meine Meinung dazu.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn Pelle mir dafür wahrscheinlich am liebsten den Hals umdrehen würde:

Ich würde eine RX480 ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einem Wasserkühler versehen.
Da bezhalst du ja mindestens nochmal 50% des Kartenwertes für die Kühlung oben drauf.
Für den gleichen Preis würdest du dann auch eine luftgekühlte GTX 1070 bekommen, von der du effektiv mehr hättest.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Für einen 1600er OC reicht der 240 nicht mehr, bzw. ist das Ganze nicht mehr leise.
> Ein 240er für CPU und GPU wird nix, in dem Fall fährst du mit einer guten Lüku besser.



Wie viel Watt gibt so ein übertakteter R5 1600 denn ab?
Grundsätzlich würd gemäß WaKü Maßstäben ja sagen, dass man mit einem 240er Radi durchaus bis zu 120W noch sehr leise kühlen kann.
Aber stimmt schon: mehr ist immer besser. Und ein 280er kostet ja kaum mehr.


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den 280er gibt es bei Aquatuning als B-Ware 15€ günstiger. Oder soll ich lieber einen neuen kaufen?


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt immer schwer einzuschätzen, aus welchem Grund das "B-Ware" ist.

Hat das Ding nur irgendwo einen minimalen Kratzer, so dass man es nicht mehr als neu verkaufen kann? Dann wärs super.
Vielleicht hats auch nur irgendjemand im Rahmen seiner 2 Wochen Rückgabefrist zurückgeschickt, nachdem er 2 -3 verschiedene Systeme getestet und ein andere behalten hat?
Wäre auch super.

Ist es ein Exemplar mit ungewöhnlich unrund laufender Pumpe oder einem ähnlich dummen Makel? Wäre nicht so super.

Keine Ahnung, ob man zu B-Ware eine konkrete Auskunft bezüglich des "Defekts" vom Support bekommen kann.


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aqua Tuning schreibt nur:

Produktinformationen
wurde schon mal kurz gebraucht, daher Gebrauchsspuren an der Kühlfläche. Ansonsten vollständig und einsatzfähig. Technische Daten siehe Art. 1012139


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling
Ich glaube das schreit förmlich nach einem Test. Ich will es jetzt auch wissen und werde heute Abend mal ein paar Lüfter abziehen und das mit 240er Fläche testen.

@Chukku
Ich bin sprachlos[emoji27] 
Aber aus finanzieller Sicht hast du da nicht unrecht, die Wakü kostet mehr als die Grafikarte.
Ich hatte auch meine R9 280 unter Wasser gesetzt weil ich gemerkt habe das eine Wasserkühlung ohne Grafikarte Sinnlos ist.
Es muss halt jeder Selber für sich entscheiden ob einem die Lautstärke unter Luft reicht oder es noch leiser sein soll und er dafür bereit ist das Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Es dreht sich ja nur um die Lautstärke, die Leistung und die Temperaturen sind unter Luft ja absolut unkritisch.

Ich persönlich glaube ja das eine Grafikkarte ohne Wasserkühlung gar nicht geht und es aus technischer Sicht nicht möglich ist eine Grafikarte ohne Wasser zum laufen zu bekommen.[emoji3] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ists wahrscheinlich der Fall:


Chukku schrieb:


> Vielleicht hats auch nur irgendjemand im Rahmen seiner 2 Wochen Rückgabefrist zurückgeschickt, nachdem er 2 -3 verschiedene Systeme getestet und ein andere behalten hat?
> Wäre auch super.



Oder ein Vorführungs-Exemplar.
Würde dann eigentlich nichts gegen sprechen.
Und im Zweifelsfall kannst du es trotzdem noch umtauschen, falls doch ein anderer Defekt vorliegen sollte.

@ Pelle:

Wenn man die Karte (und den Wasserloop wegen der CPU) schon hat, spricht natürlich nichts dagegen.
Wenn man sich die GraKa aber erst kaufen will und vor der Entscheidung steht, 380-400€ für eine RX480/580 ink. Wasserblock oder den gleichen Betrag für eine luftgekühlte GTX 1070 auszugeben, würd ich halt die 1070 nehmen. (und dann später der Versuchung verfallen nochmal Geld draufzulegen, um die doch noch unter Wasser zu setzen.. aber das steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt )


----------



## ebastler (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch einen Kryographics samt Backplate für meine olle 290X gekauft


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass die RX480 schon im Rechner steckt^^


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok.. in dem Fall würde ich auch früher oder später der Bastellust nachgeben und die auch wassern 
spätestens wenn der Loop für die CPU erstmal drin ist, wird man dann eh schwach.

Ausserdem ist das eh eine Spirale des Verderbens: Je leiser du einzelne Komponenten gekühlt bekommst, desto mehr fallen dir die Geräusche der anderen auf.
Und dann wird eine Komponente nach der anderen optimiert... bis du dann nur noch SSDs und ein passives Netzteil (oder ein sehr leises aktives) drin hast


----------



## KillercornyX (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> ...
> Ausserdem ist das eh eine Spirale des Verderbens: Je leiser du einzelne Komponenten gekühlt bekommst, desto mehr fallen dir die Geräusche der anderen auf.
> Und dann wird eine Komponente nach der anderen optimiert... bis du dann nur noch SSDs und ein passives Netzteil (oder ein sehr leises aktives) drin hast



Ja das kenn ich... Bei mir ist das lauteste Bauteil im Idle meine etwas ältere 1,5TB Festplatte von Seagate. Die übertönt alle anderen Lüfter (E-loops), obwohl sie jetzt nicht unbedingt als laut zu bezeichnen ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Grund warum ich keine Festplatten mehr im Mainpc hab^^. als die SSD Preise niedrig waren hab ich mir ne mx200 1tb relativ billig gekrallt und bin damit super zufrieden.
Das Motorengeräusch von Festplatten macht mich heutzutage Wahnsinnig


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist bei mir nicht anders, mein Rechner ist schon leise geworden und nun sind meine zwei Festplatten leicht raus zu hören, die ich früher nicht hören konnte.
Wobei bei mir auch die Seagate lauter als die WD ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine letzte 2,5zoll Seagate, welche an sich sehr leise ist, verursachte auch auf einmal Tinitus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the_leon (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Servus, ich wollte mich mal informieren, wie groß der Radiator mindestens bei meinem System sein sollte, da ich gerne eine Alphacool Eisbär Wakü kaufen würde.
> Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Ryzen 1600, Asrock AB350 Pro4, 16GB RAM, 2 HDDs, 1 SSD, 450W Netzteil, 3 Gehäuse Lüfter (2 vorne, einer hinten) und das ganze in einem Fractal Design R5.
> 
> Vorerst soll nur mal die CPU damit gekühlt werden, später auch die GPU.



Da vorne ein 280er Platz hat würde ich den nehmen.
Ich kühle selber mit einem 360er Eisbear einen 3930K und eine 1070. 
Gehäuse ist ein DB900


----------



## TheAbyss (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, auch von mir mal was neues.. mein erster Custom Loop hat den Leaktest sowie den allg. Systemtest bestanden, CPU ohne eingeschaltete Lüfter auf Raumtemperatur im Idle... 
Jetzt fragt man sich, warum ausgeschaltete Lüfter auf den Radis.. da kommt meine Frage.. ich bekommen meinen (gebraucht erworbenen) AE5LT weder am internen noch externen 12v Netzteil dazu, meine Lüfter in Bewegung zu versetzen.. habe gestern per 4xJumper (Piepton ertönte) einen Factory Reset durchgeführt. Leider auch ohne Erfolg.. die am RGB Port angestöpselte RGB-LED leuchtet aber in allen Farben munter-fröhlich... hat jemand ne Ahnung was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In nem anderen Forum meinte man jetzt, dass das ohne die GPU mitzukühlen keinen Sinn macht und das ganze rausgeworfenes Geld wäre.


----------



## chischko (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lüfter einfach kaputt? Schonmal irgendwie in Betrieb gehabt?


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal USB anstecken, die aquasuite installieren und mal in die Einstellungen schauen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marv911 schrieb:


> In nem anderen Forum meinte man jetzt, dass das ohne die GPU mitzukühlen keinen Sinn macht und das ganze rausgeworfenes Geld wäre.


Da haben die Recht.
Den 1600 bekommst du mit einem 45€ Luftkühler super gekühlt, dafür braucht man keine Wakü für 250-300€.
Die Wakü bringt dir nur was in Verbindung mit der Grafikarte.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marv911 schrieb:


> In nem anderen Forum meinte man jetzt, dass das ohne die GPU mitzukühlen keinen Sinn macht und das ganze rausgeworfenes Geld wäre.



Naja... definiere "Sinn".

Grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass du einen R5 1600 auch mit einem guten Luftkühler (Noctua NH-D15 / Dark Rock Pro 3 /...) genauso gut kühlen kannst, wie mit einer 240/280mm AiO.
Wenn es ausschliesslich um die CPU gehen soll, dann sind die einzigen Vorteile einer AiO eigentlich, dass sie auf dem Mainboard nicht so viel Platz wegnimmt, dass das Case aufgeräumter aussieht, dass du besser an die RAM Module rankommst und solche Sachen.. nicht unbedingt die Kühlleistung selbst.

Wenn du aber die Option in der Hinterhand haben möchtest, irgendwann noch die GPU mitzukühlen, dann ist eine Eisbär Kühlung jetzt absolut keine schlechte Idee.

*EDIT*
Ich stelle gerade fest, dass es für die RX480 gar keinen Eiswolf Kühler gibt.
Von daher macht die Ganze Überlegung mit der Eisbär jetzt irgendwie doch keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Marv911 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau, geht noch um die Eisbär 280. Hab sie jetzt bestellt.

Was noch ein Vorteil wäre > es hängt kein fast 1kg schwerer Kühler am Board.


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt.. eine vorbefüllte Eiswolf Kühlung gibt es für deine Grafikkarte gar nicht.
(als die ins Gespräch kam wussten wir noch gar nicht, welche GPU du hast)

Du könntest natürlich trotzdem einen "normalen" GPX Kühler von Alphacool für die RX480 nehmen, aber den könntest du dann nicht ganz so einfach an deine Eisbär anschliessen... Ohne Ausgleichsbehälter ist das ohne vorbefüllte Komponenten verdammt schwer. (aber möglich).
Du könntest höchstens mal beim Support oder hier im Alphacool Sammelthread nachfragen, ob es möglich ist, den 
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 480 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | ATI Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool
oder
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 480 M08 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | ATI Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool
(je nachdem, welche Asus RX480 du hast)
Gegen Aufpreis auch vorbefüllt mit Schläuchen und Schnellkupplungen zu kaufen.


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anderes Thema:

Ich hab grad auf der EKWB Homepage folgendes neues Produkt (bzw. Produktlinie) gesehen:

EK Fluid Gaming A240G water cooling kit – Fluidgaming

Das dürfte sehr kontrovers sein, aber beeindruckend ist es schon.
250€ für einen kompletten Custom Loop mit CPU und GPU.
Es sind scheinbar ausnahmslos alle Teile im Loop aus Alu.. sogar die Fittings. Das dürfte Diskussionswürdig sein, aber gleichzeitig könnte es auch genau deswegen funktionieren. Man sollte nur nicht auf die Idee kommen, den Loop um einen Kupfer Radi zu erweitern.
Die Pumpe ist auch irgendwas unbekanntes. (oder sagt jemandem von euch die "SPC" Pumpe etwas?)

In jedem Fall braucht man noch einen zusätzlichen Radi.. aber trotzdem ist der Preispunkt schon extrem niedrig.

Tests dazu würden mich jetzt aber doch mal sehr interessieren.


----------



## Shutterfly (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich alleine überlege, dass mein CPU- und GPU-Block ca. 170 Euro gekostet haben und da noch keine Pumpe, AGB, Radiator, Schläuche etc. dabei war:

Ich will gar nicht wissen, welche Qualität einem da geboten wird


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen, welche Qualität einem da geboten wird



Ich schon... @ PCGH: bitte testen 
Und stehen lassen und ein Jahr später nachschauen, ob noch was übrig oder alles wegkorrodiert ist 

Alleine für meine Lüfter hab ich mehr ausgegeben.. ist schon krass.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was da Ek vorgestellt hatt könnte funktionieren, ich befürchte aber auch viel frust.

Hat man mal Blut geleckt, findet man nur wenig zu ausbauen/optimieren. Ein simpler Temperatursensor oder Durchflussmesser könnte schon zum Problem werden...

Zur SPC Pumpe, diese ist ein DDC Nachbau made in China, soll aber sehr gut laufen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the_leon (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich schon... @ PCGH: bitte testen
> Und stehen lassen und ein Jahr später nachschauen, ob noch was übrig oder alles wegkorrodiert ist
> 
> Alleine für meine Lüfter hab ich mehr ausgegeben.. ist schon krass.



Ich werde das ding wahrscheinlich testen und euch darüber berichten


----------



## Shutterfly (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich werde das ding wahrscheinlich testen und euch darüber berichten



Warum gibt man für so etwas freiwillig Geld aus?


----------



## Chukku (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab grad in nem anderen Thread diesen Test verlinkt bekommen:
EKWB Fluid Gaming 240G Kit Review | techPowerUp

Muss aber sagen, dass ich den - zumindest im Bereich der Testergebnisse - völlig nutzlos finde.
Die Ergebnisse der verschiedenen Produkte werden dabei jeweils unter 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (der dazugehörigen Lüfter) miteinander verglichen.. nicht bei einer festgelegten Drehzahl.

Dass dabei ein Set mit 1500 rpm Lüftern anders abschneidet, als ein Produkt mit 1850 oder 2000 rpm Lüfter sollte irgendwie klar sein und sagt mir absolut nichts über die Qualität der Alu Kühlkörper aus.

Die grundlegende Prämisse, dass man immer nur einen Parameter variieren sollte, wenn man irgendwas testen will, sollte doch nun wirklich jedem seriösen Tester geläufig sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"Sollte". Belassen wirs dabei


----------



## the_leon (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Warum gibt man für so etwas freiwillig Geld aus?



"Ich werde das wahrscheinlich testen" = "ich teste das, wenn es mir zur Verfügung gestellt wird"


----------



## Crash-Over (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Hab grad in nem anderen Thread diesen Test verlinkt bekommen:
> EKWB Fluid Gaming 240G Kit Review | techPowerUp
> 
> Muss aber sagen, dass ich den - zumindest im Bereich der Testergebnisse - völlig nutzlos finde.
> ...



du wolltest nen test haben


----------



## hitzestau (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würd mich schon mal interessieren, warum EK sich für Alu statt Kupfer entschieden hat, Alu hat ja eine schlechtere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Kupfer. Geht es drum, mit dem Fluid Gaming ein eigenständiges System zu schaffen und es so gegen die anderen Produkte abzugrenzen? Wobei sich der Sinn mir nicht ganz erschliesst, vor allem wenn es noch unter dem Begriff "custom loop" angeboten wird.


----------



## chischko (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Alu hat ja eine schlechtere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Kupfer


Naja... realistisch betrachtet liegen die meist sogar relativ dicht beisammen... In den Radis wird sicher kein hochreines Kupfer verwendet sondern das was schnell und billig her geht (Massenware auf die sicher kein Materialprüfer schaut also eher minderwertigeres Kupfer und das liegt so bei ~240 -270 W/(m*K) (ist so nen Daumenwert mit dem man erfahrungsgemäß gut rechnen kann)... Aluminium bei 236 W/(m*K) und Alu ist *einiges *günstiger (ca. Faktor 2,5)... ich verstehe in gewisser Weise die Entscheidung also durchaus...
Kupferpreis | Kupfer | Kupferkurs | Kupferzertifikate | Zertifikate auf Kupfer
Aluminiumpreis | Aluminium | Aluminiumkurs | Aluminiumzertifikate | Zertifikate auf Aluminium


----------



## TheAbyss (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Lüfter einfach kaputt? Schonmal irgendwie in Betrieb gehabt?



Ja an externer Steuerung laufen alle Lüfter einwandfrei.



SpatteL schrieb:


> Mal USB anstecken, die aquasuite installieren und mal in die Einstellungen schauen?



Das System hat derzeit nichtmal ne SSD angeschlossen, da noch im Aufbau (Casemod). Möchte ungern alles zubauen und dann merken der AE5 ist platt... grundsätzlich aber ne schöne Idee, werde ich an meinem jetzigen System mal anklemmen und schauen ob die Suite das Gerät erkennt. Danke!

Update: Aquaero an USB angeschlossen, piepen und blinkende Rote LED (ohne Molex-Stromquelle)... Aquasuite findet den Controller und macht ein Firmware update.. ich kann alles konfigurieren.. nur dreht sich kein Lüfter... wenn ich den Molex 12V Anschluss anschließe, kann ich den AE5 in der Suite zwar noch sehen aber nicht mehr konfigurieren... Die Anleitung ist wenig hilfreich, oder ich bin schlicht zu dämlich...

Update 2: Ich habs, Vielen Dank für die Idee mit dem USB-Anschluss.. das von mir eingesetzte externe Netzteil wars... scheint auf der 5V Schiene nix oder zu wenig zu leisten.. am Molex des internen ATX-Netzteils läuft der AE5 jetzt!!!


----------



## Shutterfly (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Würd mich schon mal interessieren, warum EK sich für Alu statt Kupfer entschieden hat



Ganz einfach: Kostengründe. Aus dem Grund sind auch fast alle AiO-Lösungen aus Alu. Die Warmeleitfähigkeit ist in gewissen Grenzen schlechter, das interessiert den Massenmarkt jedoch nichtg. Das Produkt lässt sich aber dadurch für den Massenmarkt günstiger herstellen und vertreiben.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mir noch fehlt für mein Mora Projekt ist eine Lüftersteuerung.

Der Noctua NA-FC1 ist noch nicht verfügbar, ein Aquaero 6 niegends lieferbar... 

Vernünftige Alternativen?

Oder könnte ich vorübergehen die 9 Lüfter, 5,4W, an einen Fan-Header vom MB anschliessen? 

Der einzige PWM Fan-Header, wo ich die Stomzufuhr abspalten könnte macht leider Probleme...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DOcean (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein PWM Hub wäre ne Alternative, Power über Molex oder Sata Strom, Signal über den 4 Pin Header...


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte meinen beitrag ganz lesen, der PWM Anschluss von meinem MB macht Probleme, dann könnte ich sie eh nicht steuern. 

Die Ander Anschlüsse am MB sind zwar als 4-Pin ausgelegt, allerdings ist dies eine Mogelpackung und es wird nur über die Spannung gesteuert...

Vom Mora in den Tower wird aber nur ein Lüfterkabel verlegt, der Splitter kommt in den Mora.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vernünftige Alternative zum Aquaero 6 gibt es nicht ausser den 5 LT mit nur einem PWM Anschluss.

Das günstigste ist ein normaler 5V Adapter und dann bis zum Aquaero 6 warten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

falsch verstanden deinen Text ich habe 

Fest auf 7 oder 5V ist keine Alternative? Oder für den Übergang bis wieder verfügbar eine billige 4 fach Poti Steuerung (plus y Verbinder)?


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde die Lüfter übergangsweise, so wie DOCcean schrieb, fest auf 5V oder 7V setzen und dann schauen bis eine anständige Steuerung verfügbar ist.

Bei einem MO-RA sollten 7V auch für den Übergang reichen


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also fest auf 5 oder 7V wäre in der Tat eine gute lösung und ich könnte noch immer das Tachsignal zum MB führen.

Mir dem Mora wären 5V wohl besser, aber starten die Lüfter hierbei?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DOcean (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sie es nicht tun sollten nimmt man entweder die 7V oder man muss ich was basteln ->

Vorwiderstand passend zur Lüfterlast + einen Kondensator parallel zum Vorwiderstand


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt die Lösung, in der Elektronik Abteilung bekommt man kleine Step-Down Converten welche sogar mit Display sehr billig zu haben sin. 

Mit etas bastern kann ich so ein Tachosignal zum MB führen und die Spanng fast stufenlos regeln und so auch einen guten Bereich für die Lüfterdrehzahl finden.

Danke für die Anregungen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn du schon eine Lösung gefunden hast:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  poweradjust 3 USB, Standard-Variante 53166 ist für die Steuerung von 3-Pin Lüftern doch auch eine solide Variante.


----------



## Marv911 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was taugt eigentlich der Alphacool Nexxos ST30 in der 280mm Version für eine eventuell spätere Custom Wakü?


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Marv911 schrieb:


> Was taugt eigentlich der Alphacool Nexxos ST30 in der 280mm Version für eine eventuell spätere Custom Wakü?



Es ist ein normaler Radiator in 30mm Form. Da du keine weiteren Informationen lieferst: Was erwartest du für eine Antwort?


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von der reinen Kühl-Leistung her ist es einer der besten Radiatoren.
Von der Verarbeitungsqualität her nicht so sehr. 
(Teilweise leicht schief eingesetzte Gewindebuchsen bei den Anschlüssen + relativ viele Lötrückstände im Radi.. daher vorher unbedingt reinigen).


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Auch wenn du schon eine Lösung gefunden hast:
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  poweradjust 3 USB, Standard-Variante 53166 ist für die Steuerung von 3-Pin Lüftern doch auch eine solide Variante.



Kostet über das 3-Fache wie meine Lösung und ist somit für eine nur Übergangslösung viel zu teuer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marv911 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Es ist ein normaler Radiator in 30mm Form. Da du keine weiteren Informationen lieferst: Was erwartest du für eine Antwort?



Wollte nur eine allgemeine Beurteilung, falls ich irgendwann meine Eisbaer AIO zur Custom Wakü umbauen möchte


----------



## v3nom (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der ST30 ist ein super Radi und gut für einen leisen Betrieb. Wenn du mehr Leistung möchtest und bereit bist etwas mehr Lautstärke in Kauf zu nehmen dann wäre ein etwas dickerer besser.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum Dicker? Die Fäll in denen ein dickerer Radiator Vorteile bringt, sind eher ausnahmen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v3nom (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Push/Pull oder Drehzahlen jenseits von 1000rpm wäre ein 45er besser als ein 30er. Kommt für mich auhc nicht in Frage, aber wenn man schon wenige Radiatoren verbauen kann/will und trotzdem hohe Kühlleistung muss man sich das halt über schnell drehende Lüfter erkaufen.


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie heisst gleich nochmal diese relativ günstige aber empfehlenswerte AGB-Pumpen Kombo, bei der es in der Rev. 1 noch Probleme mit den Dichtungen gab?
Da musste man sich immer noch extra Dichtungen dazukaufen oder sie verkleben.. aber der Rev. 2 sollte es aber besser sein.

Sorry für die leicht konfuse Frage, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen.. ich hoffe jemand versteht, was ich meine 

*Edit*
Hat sich erledigt.. IICARUS hat sie in dem Thread, für den ich sie gesucht hab, schon verlinkt.
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Wie heisst gleich nochmal diese relativ günstige aber empfehlenswerte AGB-Pumpen Kombo, bei der es in der Rev. 1 noch Probleme mit den Dichtungen gab?
> Da musste man sich immer noch extra Dichtungen dazukaufen oder sie verkleben.. aber der Rev. 2 sollte es aber besser sein.
> 
> Sorry für die leicht konfuse Frage, aber ich komm grad nicht auf den Namen.. ich hoffe jemand versteht, was ich meine


Magicool DCP 450.
Aber die neue Rev hat nur jetzt auch einen Einlass am Deckel.
So weit mir bekannt sind die Dichtungen die gleichen, also gleich mit bestellen.
O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AfFelix (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Chukku ,Ohne deine Frage hinten über fallen lassen zu wollen, ich hab auch eine  (ah okay hat sich in der schreib Zeit beantwortet xD )

Erstmal hintergrund Infos
Ich wollte mir in naher zukunft möglichst Jetzt  eine Wasserkühlung zulegen, aber wenn dann richtig schön silent und suche deshalb für Zirka 2x 420er 30mm Radis nach nem neuen Case (gekühlt werden 6700k@4.5 und 980ti@1500) 

Hier die Frage  
Gehen in das Dark Base Pro 900 2x 420 mit 7mm Shrouds ?(ich seh es nicht ein so viel Fläche zu verschwenden )

Mir gefällt dieses Case halt am Besten  falls das nicht geht hab ich ein Optik Kriterium für Alternativen (der Wakü Case thread war nicht sondelich hilfreich  )  
Glas über die Ganze Case Seite und sonst auch einfach so schön wie das 900.

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Thermaltake F51 kannst du zwei 420er Radiatoren verbauen wenn du auf die interne Laufwerke verzichtest.
Thermaltake - Global - Suppressor F51 Window - CA-1E1-00M1WN-00

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob beides möglich ist und sie dann nicht aufeinander stoßen.
Denn laut dem Produktbild sieht es sehr eng aus mit zwei 420er.


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

guck mal hier bezüglich Dark Base 900
Da wird genau die Frage zu den zwei 420ern gestellt

Dark Base (Pro) 900 Radiator-Kompatibilität

(kurz: sollte passen.. wahrscheinlich müssen die 5,25" Laufwerksschächte raus)


----------



## AfFelix (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das hat mir google auch schon vorgelatzt  klar passen 2 420er mir geht es um die 40mm Dicke wegen den Shrouds 

oder meinst du ich solle mich doch bitte dort anmelden und fragen


----------



## Chukku (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee sorry, hatte die Frage missverstanden.

Ich schätze, das dürfte mit dem Abstand des oberen Radiator/Lüfter Paketes zum Mainboard knapp werden.

Aber kannst ja tatsächlich mal im BQ Forum nachfragen, ob du zwischen Decke und Mainboard 62 oder nur 55mm Platz hast.
Wobei das natürlich auch stark vom MB abhängt.


----------



## v3nom (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AfFelix schrieb:


> das hat mir google auch schon vorgelatzt  klar passen 2 420er mir geht es um die 40mm Dicke wegen den Shrouds



Ich frag gerade nochmal einen Kumpel der 2x 420er ST30 von Alphacool im DBP900 hat. Ich meine da gehen KEINE Shrouds mehr.


----------



## Marv911 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich beim Fractal Design R5 am besten den Festplattenkäfig bei einer Wakü positioniere? Soll ich ihn ein Stück von der Front nach hinten setzen, damit die Frontlüfter für genug Luftzufuher sorgen?


----------



## v3nom (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@AfFelix: Ne mit Shrouds geht es nicht. 2x 420er ist schon super knapp.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haltet mich für verrückt aber wenn man einen aquacomputer radical in einem shop in der nähe, für 70 euro bekommt dann muss man zuzschlagen : PS: Kann AQ ein fehler bei den Lüfter befestigungs pins passiert sein ? statt den 12 waren nur 10 enthalten  





Chukku schrieb:


> Ich schon... @ PCGH: bitte testen  Und stehen lassen und ein Jahr später nachschauen, ob noch was übrig oder alles wegkorrodiert ist


 G48 in einem guten Verhältnis und man wird keine Probleme bekommen, bedenken muss man eher bei den dichtung haben weil da über die zeit G48 bisschen aggressiv sein kann, aber auch eine Dichtung ist ein verschleißteil.


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, meine Eisbär AIO ist da.

Wie bringe ich denn jetzt am besten den Radiator in meinem Fractal Design R5 an und wie sollte ich meine Gehäuselüfter ausrichten?
In der Gehäusefront sind die 2 Standardlüfter, die beim Gehäuse dabei waren und blasen auf mittlerer Stufe ins Gehäuse rein und hinten hängt ein Noctua NF-S12A PWM der mit ca. 1000rpm aus dem Gehäuse rausbläst. 

LG


----------



## JPio (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hy Marv911
Also, ohne jetzt die genauen Maße im Kopf zu haben, würd ich sie oben verbauen und die Lüfter einblasend.
Oder in die Front. Musst nur schauen wie s für dich besser ist.
Btw, ich schau immer vorher nach wie was wo am besten passt, bevor ich kaufe...   😉

von Unterwegs


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also alle Lüfter einblasend?

Ja, ich hatte sowieso schon vor den Radiator oben einzubauen, da vorne der Festplattenkäfig nach hinten müsste und das mit den Kabeln dann nicht so richtig passt, ohne was einzuquetschen. Aber oben sollte der Radiator dann nach außen blasen, oder?

Ich höre mir halt gerne immer mehrere Meinungen an.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nach außen bläst kühlst du mit der Temperatur was sich im Gehäuse befindet. Wenn du nach innen rein bläst mit der Raumtemperatur die normal niedriger sein sollte. Wirst daher ein Temperatur unterschied des Wassers haben und darauf bezogen das Delta. Habe mein Radiator oben auch rein blasen und der vordere, nur der hintere Lüfter bläst bei mir raus.


----------



## JPio (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jepp, wie ICARUS schon schrieb, oben / vorne rein und hinten raus.
So'n Radi performt besser mit der kühleren Raumluft...

von Unterwegs


----------



## chaotium (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist eigentlich das Double Protect von Aquacpmoter biologisch abbaubar und kann in den Gulli gekippt werden oder muss es als sondermüll behandelt werden.
Auf der Homepage ist mal wieder nichts beschrieben


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzter Aufzählungspunkt


----------



## chaotium (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

danke dann bleib ich bei destilliertem Wasser.
Warum muss man bei einer Wakü dermaßen die Chemie Keule auspacken


----------



## Sverre (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal zu diesem Preis....

 mit G48 (oder G12) und dest. Wasser  bist du bei einem Euro pro Liter.


----------



## chaotium (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo schließe ich die Wakü Pumpe am besten an? An der Lüftersteuerung oder direkt am Netzteil über 4pin Molex?


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist bei der Eisbaer egal.
An der Lüftersteuerung kannst du dann halt die Drehzahl auslesen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay.

Aber die Standard Lüfter muss ich echt austauschen, die nerven 

Irgendeine Empfehlung dazu?


Der Ryzen 1600 läuft mit der Wakü jetzt übrigens bei 28 Grad im Idle, mit dem Boxed Kühler hatte ich über 40 bei 27 Grad Zimmertemp.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gibt es viele irgendwas von Noiseblocker oder Noctua.

Drossel die Lüfter mal wenn du es nicht schon getan hast.
Ich denke für die CPU reichen die auf 5 oder 7V

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passen auf den Radiator überhaupt 29mm breite Lüfter? Die Eiswind Lüfter sind 25mm breit, nicht dass die Verschraubung dann nicht mehr passt.


----------



## JPio (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du auf die NB eLoops anspielst... da wirst du dir wohl andere Schrauben besorgen müssen. Die sind ja 29mm dick.
Bei allen Anderen sollten die beiliegenden Schrauben passen...
Obwohl es ja auch noch Slim Lüfter gibt.... (10 - 15 mm)

von Unterwegs


----------



## Venom89 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den eloops passen die mitgelieferten Schrauben auch in den Radi.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die von der Fördermenge her geeignet? 

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-1 140x 140x 29mm 600 U/min 5.71dB(A) schwarz/weiß - Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Venom89 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich jedoch würde ich gleich auf die PWM Variante setzen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die könnte ich halt gerade gebraucht rankommen


----------



## DrDave (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich hätte sehr bald 9x 140er PWM eLoops übrig
> 
> Bin auf 4x 200er umgestiegen:
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal bitte einen Vergleich anstellen? Preis, Leistung, Lautstärke?


----------



## v3nom (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Preislich liegen beide Lösungen etwa gleich, weil:
- die eLoops habe ich bei Caseking bei einer Aktion "3 zum Preis von 2" bekommen
- bei den 200mm braucht man noch die Lüfterhalterung von Watercool

Aber die 200er sind leiser und kühlen nochmal besser. Bin beim Delta Luft/Wasser von 6,8K auf 5,5K runter durch die neuen 200er.

Wenn man die 140er nicht günstig (unter 16,50€) bekommt sind 4x200=120€ + 30€ Halterung  oft günstiger.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mich würde ja interessieren, wie sich die 200'er (oder 230'er) von Bitfenix auf nem 420'er Mora schlagen... 
aber ich denke mal nicht viel anders... wobei die ja nicht unbedingt auf Druck sonder eher als Universallüfter konstruiert sind

und noch ne andere Frage:
ich sehe beim Bild von v3nom, das der Radi da so irgendwie in nem Gestell drinne hängt
ist das ganze marke eigenbau nen Metall gestell woran der Mora dann festgeschraubt wurde?


----------



## v3nom (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte mir vorstellen das die Bitfenix  qualitativ da deutlich nachhinken. Die von Noctua sind sehr ruhig.

Das Gestell ist ein Phobya Radiator Stand Bench Edition. Habe mir den Stand geholt, weil ich vorher eLoops drauf hatte und es kein Lüftergitter für so hohe Lüfter gibt (eLoops brauchen 29mm + 5-10mm freien Ansaugbereich).


----------



## Rarek (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, nur interessiert es die Lüfter ja net, ob du nen Rahmen um den Radi setzt, oder dir Füße für den Radi holst 
denk ich zumindest...

deswegen dachte ich, dass es eher deswegen genommen wurde, um eventuell Geld zu sparen in dem man selbst sich etwas baut ^^


----------



## DARPA (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich hätte sehr bald 9x 140er PWM eLoops übrig
> 
> Bin auf 4x 200er umgestiegen:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, aber warum hast du bei den unteren Lüftern die Kabel zwischen den Rotorblättern geführt?


----------



## v3nom (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war die quick'n dirty Lösung 
Wenn die eLoops ausgebaut sind werden auch die Noctuas ordentlich verkabelt.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja... aber selbst wenns schnell sein muss, solten sich die Lüfter doch noch drehen können, oder net?


----------



## v3nom (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haha, achsoooooo 
Ja klar, da habe ich die Kabel reingesteckt damit die nicht runter baumeln als ich die Blende mit den Lüfter abgebaut habe für die Fotos.

Hier die Temperaturen im Vergleich. Die NF A20 sind aber deutlich ruhiger als die eLoops bei gleicher Drehzahl, wodurch sie bei gleicher Lautstärke besser kühlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aktueller Stand Mora Projekt:
Meine Lötaktion für einen PWM Splitter ging in die Hose, weil ich von der Rasterlochplatine die Löcher nicht miteinander verbunden bekomme. Einzelne Leitungen an die Platine löten mag ich auch nicht wirklich. Dann werden es halt Y-Stecker (3 auf 1, 4x).

Für die Lüftersteuerung mache ich es nun so, dass ich einfach die von meiner GPU nutze. Afterburner läuft eh immer mit, hier kann ich eine Sauber Kurve erstellen und laut EK sind bei den Lüftersteuerungen von modernen Grafikkarten 2A zugelassen, denke dieser Wert ist extrem Konservativ gewählt, wegen Haftung u.s.w.
Dies wären 24Watt und ich brauche für die 9 Noctua nicht mal 6Watt.

Zudem ist die GPU das Teil, welches meine Wakü am meisten beeinflusst, also kann deren Temperatur auch für die Lüfterdrehzahl herhalten.

Meine DDC bekommt nun einen POM-Top, anstatt dem jetzigen Spritzgussteil und einen Kühlkörper (auch wenn dies bei der 6W Version eigentlich nicht nötig wäre, sieht aber Klasse aus  )

Zudem Spendiere ich meiner Wasserkühlung, das neue hauseigene (angeblich nicht mehr von Mayhems, sondern eine eigene Mischung ) Wasser von EK, das CryoFuel. Obs nun besser ist? Egal wird Probiert.

Da mein Gehäuse, dann fast frei von Lüftern ist, 2x Front, 1x Back, sehr leise Drehend um aber ein minimum an Airflow im Gehäuse zu haben sowie einen leichten Unterdruck um den Staub fern zu halten, habe ich vor bei meinem Systemwechsel im Winter, die Noctua gegen BeQuiet zu wechseln. Auch wenn ich die Noctua liebe, so passen schwarze Lüfter aber besser zu einem Modernen MB.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich fand deine Idee mit der Rasterlochplatine gar nicht so übel und habe mir nun auch solch eine Platine bestellt.
Die ist 2x8cm groß, wahrscheinlich die selbe die du auch hast.

Habe 9 Kabel bei mir herumliegen, da werde ich einfach in der Reihe immer ein Kabel anlöten, sind ja nur 8x3 + 1x4 Kabel die ich dran löten muss.
Da das ganze ehe unter der Blende verschwindet werde ich einzelne Kabeln dran löten und dann die Lüfter damit verbinden. An oberste Stelle werde ich das Kabel anlöten was am ende auch aus der Blende raus gehen soll.
Die Löcher werde ich schon irgendwie miteinander verbinden können, zur Not ziehe ich ein Kabel ohne Isolierung von oben nach unten durch und verbinde so jedes Rasterloch in Reihe.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werden die gleichen sein, gibt nicht sonderlich viel Auswahl.

Wenn du eine vernünftige Möglichkeit gefunden hast, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Ich habe ja noch ein paar Platinen auf Reserve (10er-Pack) und die Stecker konnte ich auch noch halbwegs retten  

Mit dünnen Draht kann man die Löcher verbinden, aber das ist sehr fummelig und weder sonderlich schön noch sauber. Zudem muss der "Boden" sauber Isoliert werden, damit man mit dem Mora keinen Kurzschluss fabriziert.

Möchte dir auch noch zu bedenken geben, dass du nicht alle Anschlüsse in Reihe löten kannst. Das Tacho-Signal, darf nur von einem Lüfter in Richtung Steuerung gehen.


----------



## SpatteL (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt auch solche Platinen, die nicht die einzelnen Lötpunkte, sondern durchgehende Streifen hat.
UP 730EP: Streifenrasterplatine, Epoxyd, 1-Seitig 160x100mm bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der Streifenrasterplatine wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit.
Das mit dem Tachosignal ist mir bekannt, daher schrieb ich auch 8x3 +1x4.

Habe die Platine erst heute bestellt, muss ich mir genauer anschauen wenn sie da ist, da laut dem Bild sehen 2cm breit aus... 
Kenne mich mit Löten etwas aus, da werde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Das mit dem Isolieren habe ich auch schon gedacht. Es werden ja auch noch Löcher frei bleiben die kein Kontakt haben werden, vielleicht kann ich da vier Abstandshalter vom Mainboard verwenden um ein Abstand halten zu können. Praktisch so wie es bei einem Aquaero auch gemacht wurde. Zur Not werde ich die Unterseite unter Heißkleber setzen, so ist dann eine Kunststoffschicht darüber oder mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband.

Gibt es eigentlich einzelne Stecker die man drauf löten könnte? Muss aber auch mal schauen ob ich die Stecker von meinem Splitter sauber ausgelötet bekomme, vielleicht bekomme ich diese wieder verlötet.

EDIT: 

Werde es aber wahrscheinlich direkt mit Kabeln versuchen, denn die Kabeln kann ich immer etwas länger machen und von unten immer mit dem nächsten Kabel des nächsten Loch mit verlöten können.
Da das ganze sehr fein sein wird habe ich mir überlegt immer nur die zweite Bahn zu benutzen, so habe ich etwas mehr Platz und muss nicht alles eng anlöten. Muss nur beim Tacho Signal neben dem PWM Signal etwas vorsichtig sein. Werde dazu irgendwie das PWM abkleben damit dort kein Lötzin dran kommen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es mir zu eng wird kann ich auch mit Kabeln arbeiten, dann habe ich dazu genug Platz auf der Platine um löten zu können.
Also die Lüfter Kabeln einfach in Reihe andersherum anlöten und dann die zweite Reihe mit Kabeln miteinander noch verbinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder das selbe wenn ich nur die Löcher zum Löten verwenden möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich soll es gut aussehen und werde daher so sauber wie möglich arbeiten, aber am ende wird alles mit der Blende verdeckt, so das ich hierbei kein Preis gewinnen muss, es muss nur am ende Funktionieren.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie eilig habt ihr es mit den Adaptern? Sonst zeichnet ihr mir grob auf wie der aussehen soll und ich zeichne eben ein paar Platinen und ihr lasst die in China fertigen... Sollte bei 10-15€ inkl. Versand für 10 Stück landen, sieht sauber aus und passt. Die unbenötigten verkauft ihr dann weiter ^^


----------



## DOcean (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie eilig habt ihr es mit den Adaptern? Sonst zeichnet ihr mir grob auf wie der aussehen soll und ich zeichne eben ein paar Platinen und ihr lasst die in China fertigen... Sollte bei 10-15€ inkl. Versand für 10 Stück landen, sieht sauber aus und passt. Die unbenötigten verkauft ihr dann weiter ^^



Die Idee hatte ich in anderem Thread auch schon: Fusion PCB Manufacturing & Prototype PCB Assembly - Seeed Studio 
(Günstig und gute Platinen nur leider lange Lieferzeit)


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine Platine zeichnen kann ich selbst, Zeit spielt eigentlich auch keine Rolle, klingt jedenfalls interessant.

Möchte nur gerne wissen wo man noch 4-Stecker bekommen (ohne UV oder anderes Gedöns)

werde mich nochmal damit befassen wenn, ich jetzt mal mit dem Mora fertig bin. Möglicherweise wird die Platine dann anders aufgebaut wie ich sie jetzt im Kopf habe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Kabel was auf 3x und eines was auf 2x aufteilt habe ich mir schon fertig gemacht.
Wenn die Platine kommt bekomme ich es auch hin, da ich mich gut mit fein löten auskenne.

In ca. 10-14 Tage bekomme ich mein Aquaero 6 geliefert, bis dahin möchte ich auch den Splitter fertig haben.
Warten ist leider keine große Eigenschaft von mir... 
Würde ich Stecker zum verlöten irgendwo her bekommen würde ich es noch sauberer hin bekommen.

Das werde ich schon wie ich mich kenne schaukeln.


----------



## SpatteL (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du diese hier?
MOLEX 26604030: Molex Stiftleiste - KK - 1x3-polig - Stecker bei reichelt elektronik
bzw
MOLEX 26604040: Molex Stiftleiste - KK - 1x4-polig - Stecker bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man bekommt solche leisten mit unzähligen Pins, welche man sich nach bedarf abtrennen kann.

Hier würden auch die Lüfter drauf passen, nur hat man dann keinen Schut mehr vor falschem Einstecken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sverre (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stecker...

Molex-multiple connector at reichelt elektronik

Platinen-Steckverbinder bei reichelt elektronik

PS: SpatteL war schneller


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen das die Bitfenix  qualitativ da deutlich nachhinken. Die von Noctua sind sehr ruhig.



meine Bitfenix sind auch sehr laufruhig (musste ich doch gleich mal abens hören gehen)
weiter aufgedreht vernimmt man allerdings Luftrauschen
allerdings lass ich die auch nie schneller wie 1000RPM laufen, also kratzt mich das wenig 

selbst die Stocklüfter von Sharkoon sind still 


allerdings bin ich auch ziemlich unempfindlich regenüber Lüftern, die Laut sind, solange es nicht hochfrequentes kreischen ist
(ich arbeite u.a. seit 5 Monaten in nem Serverraum auf freiwilliger Basis ^^ man gewöhnt sich drann)


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich jetzt doch zu dieser Bestellung entschieden: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
So habe ich alles schön Original ohne irgendwelche gelötete Verbindungen usw. habe schon soviel ausgegeben, da kommt es auf diese 20 Euro inkl. Versand auch nicht mehr an.

Kabel kann ich auch besser unter der Blende verstauen.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[emoji106] solche Bastelprojekte sind immer Toll, für den regulären Betrieb, sind fertigteile dann doch entspannter. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Nachbestellung ist jetzt auch nicht schlimm, da ich mein neuen Aquaero 6 + passiv Kühler ehe über AC ohne Versandkosten bestellt habe.

Zudem gab es zu der Zeit als ich den Aquaero und den passiv Kühler bestellt eine falsche Preisangabe und statt die Bestellung zu stornieren wurde mir aus Kulanz der Preisfehler als Rabatt vergeben.
So habe ich ehe 17 Euro weniger bezahlen müssen, warten muss ich jedoch selbst auf AC, da zwar dort alles als Lagernd angezeigt wird, jedoch auch dort die Bestellung erst in den nächsten 10-14 Tage lieferbar ist.


----------



## Nightmare09 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum hast du keinen Splitty genommen (oder passt der nicht unter die Blende des MO-RA)?


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der Splitty soll zu Dick sein


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier im Forum hatte jemand den Splitty9 und den Spitter von Phobya was ich auch habe. 
Laut seiner Aussage passt der Splitty auch nicht darunter.

Die Kabeln sind aber nichts anderes, da der Splitty auch wie das Kabel nur auf 9x verteilt.
Kabeln bekomme ich aber am Rand wo ich knapp 3cm Platz habe jedenfalls darunter.

EDIT: ... war zu langsam...


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im übrigem ist der aquaero 6 Lt wieder auch Aquatuning und Caseking lieferbar.

Habe hierzu auch schon AC angeschrieben wie es mit meiner Lieferung aussieht, da ich auf meinem Kundenkonto dazu nichts einsehen kann.
Denn nach dem Server und Datenbank Ausfall was sie hatten ist meine Bestellung nicht mehr gelistet und laut ihrer aussage wird sie auch nicht mehr in meinem Kundenkonto eingetragen werden.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Denn nach dem Server und Datenbank Ausfall was sie hatten ist meine Bestellung nicht mehr gelistet und laut ihrer aussage wird sie auch nicht mehr in meinem Kundenkonto eingetragen werden.



Was haben die bitte für einen Sauhaufen bei der IT beieinander, in einem funktionierendem ERP-System welches einen kompletten Wertschöpfungsprozess abwickelt muss eine Ausfallssicherheit gegeben sein. Auch transaktionen die in einer Datenbank abgewickelt werden müssen immer das "Acid" Prinzip erfüllen.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja... ich weiß auch nicht, ich weiß nur dass ich dort das erste mal und wahrscheinlich auch das letzte mal was bestellt habe.
Bevorzuge ehe Caseking wo auch was als Lagernd deklariert schnell versendet wird, meist sogar noch am selben Tag. Aquatuning finde ich auch ok, aber mich stört an den Laden das sie bei mir bisher immer 3 Tage bis zum Versand brauchen.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn möglich kaufe ich am liebsten im "Landengeschäft"  paar Shops in meiner Nähe haben auch Wakuekomponenten im Angebot - so bin ich auch zum 420er von aquatuning gekommen - bei 70 euro ohne versandt wurde ich schwache, der Bastelwille war zu groß


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War bei mir früher mit Computer Hardware auch, aber ich hatte im Jahr 2010 einen sehr schweren Verkehrsunfall und sitze daher zu 80% im Rollstuhl und bin mit meiner Beinprothese so stark Gehbehindert das ich nicht mehr so mobil bin und auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen. Das bestellen ist daher bei mir die einzige Möglichkeit was ich selbst eigenständig ohne Fremde Hilfe ausführen kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 - wusste ich nicht - in deiner Situtation ist es dann perfect für dich


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht nichts, ich bestelle ja deshalb gerne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rousi (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Joah - hab mein System seit Januar 2016 am laufen.
> Bei mir hat sich zwar nichts an den Temperaturen oder sonstigem geändert, aber so langsam möchte ich doch mal den ersten "Ölwechsel" mitsamt Komplett Service machen.
> 
> Glaub aber, das kann noch bis Vega warten. Die ~3 Monate werden da auch durchfliessen
> ...



Ich hatte ja hier vor einiger Zeit mein Sound Problem mit dem  Asus Z170-A erwähnt.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich eine Sound Blaster Audigy RX PCIe Karte geholt und mit dieser getestet - damit war genau das selbe Problem, also hab ich nochmal mit der Fehlersuche von vorne angefangen.

Bios komplett zurückgesetzt und neu gestartet - siehe da, das Problem ist verschwunden.
Übertaktungs Einstellungen im Bios eingestellt - kein Problem.

Sobald ich die Steuerung der Wasserpumpe (EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM) auf PWM Steuerung stelle, kommen die Geräusche/der Fehler beim Sound wieder

Zurück ins Bios - PWM Steuerung der Pumpe raus - Sound wieder in Ordnung

Habe das bestimmt 10 Mal nacheinander reproduziert - der Fehler kommt jedesmal wieder mit der Umstellung der Wasserpumpe auf PWM.

Ich hatte das Bios zwar vorher schon des öfteren zurückgesetzt, aber immer jeweils gleich nach dem Reset die Einstellung der Pumpe auf PWM, damit diese nicht auf voller Geschwindigkeit läuft.


Die Pumpe war dabei am eigens vorgesehenen Lüfterheader für WaKü-Pumpen angeschlossen.
An den anderen Lüfter Anschlüssen tritt dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auf.

Ich versuche jetzt noch mal ein paar weitere Einstellungen mit PWM Signal und Temperatur Einstellungen.



Hat jemand so ein ähnliches Problem schon gesehen oder davon gehört?


----------



## Thaurial (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja hier vor einiger Zeit mein Sound Problem mit dem  Asus Z170-A erwähnt.
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich eine Sound Blaster Audigy RX PCIe Karte geholt und mit dieser getestet - damit war genau das selbe Problem, also hab ich nochmal mit der Fehlersuche von vorne angefangen.
> 
> Bios komplett zurückgesetzt und neu gestartet - siehe da, das Problem ist verschwunden.
> ...



Dass OnboardSound Probleme bzw Störgeräusche hervorufen kann okay, aber eine PCIe Karte sollte von anderen Boardkomponenten nicht beeinflusst sein. Wo hörst du die Störgeräusche? Kopfhörer, Boxen?


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin gerade an der Planung meiner Wakü und habe eine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung - möchte aber deswegen keinen extra Thread machen.
Ich würde gern 6 Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur steuern. Leider hat mein Board keine eigenen Tempheader (habe das z270 Aorus 5, das Aorus 7 hätte welche gehabt ).

Wie kann ich am kostengünstigsten die 6 Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur steuern? 
Ich würde gern meine bestehenden PWM Lüfter weiter nutzen um Geld zu sparen - alle Steuerungen die ich gefunden habe (außer so Premiumteile wie die Aquero 6) scheinen aber nur 3-Pin Lüfter ansprechen zu wollen.


----------



## Rousi (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Dass OnboardSound Probleme bzw Störgeräusche hervorufen kann okay, aber eine PCIe Karte sollte von anderen Boardkomponenten nicht beeinflusst sein. Wo hörst du die Störgeräusche? Kopfhörer, Boxen?



Die Geräusche höre ich bei Kopfhörern.
Bereits mit mehreren verschiedenen Kopfhörern getestet - sowohl an den Soundausgängen hinten, wie auch Frontpanel.

Glaub ich mach hier mal lieber einen eigenen Thread im anderen Forum (Mainboard oder Sound) auf. Das driftet sonst zu stark von WaKü ab.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Barmitzwa
Über PWM nach Wassertemperatur geht meines Wissens nur mit dem Aquaero ab dem 5LT aufwärts.
Hast du Mal deine Lüfter mit dem Mainboard über die Spannung geregelt? Vielleicht gehen die weit genug mit der Drehzahl runter.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> bin gerade an der Planung meiner Wakü und habe eine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung - möchte aber deswegen keinen extra Thread machen.
> Ich würde gern 6 Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur steuern. Leider hat mein Board keine eigenen Tempheader (habe das z270 Aorus 5, das Aorus 7 hätte welche gehabt ).
> 
> Wie kann ich am kostengünstigsten die 6 Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur steuern?
> Ich würde gern meine bestehenden PWM Lüfter weiter nutzen um Geld zu sparen - alle Steuerungen die ich gefunden habe (außer so Premiumteile wie die Aquero 6) scheinen aber nur 3-Pin Lüfter ansprechen zu wollen.



Der AQ5LT macht dich vielleicht glücklich.. Es ist mit der Suite wirklich ein prima Gerät.,, auch wenn es erstmal teuer erscheint.


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat die AQ5LT nicht auch nur Spannungsregulierung für 3-Pin Lüfter?

Hab mir kürzlich die gleiche Frage gestellt, weil ich meine eLoops einfach nicht zufriedenstellend geregelt bekomme.
Aber die Aquaero5 ist für mich wegen fehlender PWM Unterstützung eigentlich ausgefallen.

Und bis ich bereit bin, 110CHF für eine Lüftersteuerung auszugeben (AQ6LT), muss ich mich noch ein paar Wochen länger ärgern


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich sehe einen PWM Ausgang  (weißer Header in der unteren Mitte - Fan4)
http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/ae/89/15/70175_1.jpg

edit: würde es mit der Aquastream ultimate auch gehen? Hat soweit ich weiß einen Tempsensor und auch einen PWM-Lüfterausgang (den man ja nur als Drehzahlsignal abgreifen könnte - Leistung dann von Molex)


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den technischen Daten steht halt nur 
"Anzahl Ausgänge:	4x 3Pin Molex"

Eventuell ist auch ein PWM Anschluss dabei, aber 1-2 4-Pin Anschlüsse können ja auch für LEDs oder Pumpen gedacht sein.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit der Aquastream ultimate geht es, habe auch 14 Lüfter darüber am laufen wo nur das Tacho und PWM Signal übernommen werden und die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil bezogen werden.
Jedoch ist dann ein passiv Betrieb nicht mehr möglich. Wobei ich bis zu 9 Lüfter auch direkt darüber regeln lassen könnte, da bis zu 1A und 12Watt bezogen werden können.

Bin aber selbst jetzt im Nachhinein ein AQ6LT am nachrüsten, denn zwar läuft es so auch gut aber ich habe auf jedem meiner Radiatoren andere Lüfter am laufen.
Mit dem AQ6Lt werde ich dann jeden Radiator separat regeln können und wieder wenn es kühler wird den passiv Betrieb mit nutzen können.

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist hat der  AQ5LT 1x PWM auch mit dabei.
Wurde mir zumindest mal hier im Forum so ausgesagt.


----------



## ebastler (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Aquacomputer werde meine Bestellung Mitte dieser Woche versandt (also heute?), Und Anfi-Tec wohl am Wochenende. Wird langsam Zeit, will endlich Wasser


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich mein Status nicht abrufen kann und der AQ6Lt auf AT und Caseking mittlerweile wieder lieferbar sind habe ich AC gestern Abend dazu auch wieder angeschrieben, bisher habe ich aber noch keine Rückantwort.
Hoffe die versenden auch diese Woche noch.


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was für Drehzahlen sind den minimal über die ultimate einstellbar? (ich weiß, ist von Lüfter zu Lüfter unterschiedlich aber um einen ungefähren Richtwert zu bekommen)
Müssen ja nicht stillstehen - wenn sie mit ~300rpm im Gehäuse  vor sich hin drehen ist das auch unhörbar

btw: hast du alter Silentfetischist die Pumpe richtig leise bekommen oder hört man die bei dir raus? Man liest hier und da dass sie recht laut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

@ebastler
Habe gerade auf AC angerufen, meine Bestellung geht auch heute raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Habe nun sogar eine Sendungsnummer dazu bekommen. 

@barmitzwa
Habe nur Nocuta Lüfter verbaut 3x NC-A14 + 2x NC F12.

Diese 5 Lüfter können bis zu 1500 U/min laufen und die hatte ich direkt über die Pumpe mal am laufen und konnten mit 280 U/min Minimum laufen. Dann sind meine NC-P12 PWM auf mein Mora dazu gekommen die nur bis 1300 U/min laufen können. Seither habe ich sie alle über ein Splitter am laufen und unter 320 U/min komme ich nicht mehr. Diese Drehzahl stellt bei mir aber kein Problem da, da die Nocuta bei dieser Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören sind. Erst ab 500-600 kann ich sie langsam leise raus hören. Mit voller Drehzahl sind sie natürlich sehr laut, aber was die da an Druck bewegen sehr erstaunlich.

Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um Wechselspannung, der Gleichstrom was die Pumpe bekommt wird durch ein intern verbauter Controller geregelt. Daher kannst du nur bis 3000 U/min runter regeln. Per Spannung kannst du die Pumpe nicht regeln, sondern nur direkt über die Pumpe oder mittels Aquasuite. Ich habe aber mit meinem Loop so noch 65 l/h was ich sehr gut finde. Im Original Zustand war die Pumpe mit dieser Drehzahl nicht aus meinem Gehäuse zu hören. Musste dazu schon sehr nah an die Pumpe dran gehen um ein leises summen hören zu können. Habe mir später dann dieses Eheim-Mod Pumpenflügelrad verbaut. Hierdurch ist die Pumpe noch lauf ruhiger geworden und mit minimaler Drehzahl kann ich sie jetzt noch nicht mal mehr aus 5cm Entfernung hören. Aber dieser Mod ist nur Optional, die Pumpe ist wie bereits geschrieben schon ohne sehr leise.

Hierzu habe ich auch ein Video gemacht: YouTube
Im Video kann ein Hintergrundrauschen gehört werden was von meinen zwei HDDs verursacht wird. Später wird die Pumpe im Entlüftungsmodus geschaltet und bei hoher Drehzahl kann dann nächtlich auch ein brummen entnommen werden. Hohe Drehzahlen brauchst du aber nur zum befüllen und entlüften. Handy stand beim Aufzeichnen ca. 5cm direkt vor der Pumpe.

Wichtig ist aber wie bei anderen Pumpen auch das die Pumpe gut entkoppelt wird.
Ich habe hierzu ein Shoggy Sandwich verwendet.

EDIT:



> Man liest hier und da dass sie recht laut ist.


Ja aber nur von Leuten die diese Pumpe bisher nicht hatten und von der Größe ausgehen wo sie ja laut sein muss oder irgendein Unsinn von andere übernehmen und weiter mit verbreiten.
Selbst Besitzer von der XT oder Ultra bestätigen das die Pumpe nicht so laut sein soll, was ja auch oft behauptet wird und besonders hier soll die neue Ultimate laut Hersteller  durch die neue Technik die drin steckt noch lauf ruhiger geworden sein. Siehe dazu: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## SpatteL (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also das 5er aquaero hat definitiv einen PWM Ausgang.
Den 4. kann man dazu umschalten.


----------



## Thaurial (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Hat die AQ5LT nicht auch nur Spannungsregulierung für 3-Pin Lüfter?
> 
> Hab mir kürzlich die gleiche Frage gestellt, weil ich meine eLoops einfach nicht zufriedenstellend geregelt bekomme.
> Aber die Aquaero5 ist für mich wegen fehlender PWM Unterstützung eigentlich ausgefallen.
> ...



Sicher geht das  Im Gegensatz zum AQ6 hat er aber nur einen. Ich regel selbst meine Pumpe via PWM auf dem AQ5LT

Der Mehrwert liegt nicht NUR bei der Lüftersteuerung.. Ich mach jetzt hier kein Fass auf, aber die Aquasuite ist sehr umfangreich und liefert einen wirklichen Mehrwert für wakü fans.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal was anderes... war heute Nacht kurz davor mir 2x 1TB Samsung SSD + 1x 1TB Samsung M.2 SSD über Outlet Alternate zu kaufen.

Hätte dadurch ca 120 Euro gespart. Die Gesamtkosten wären aber auch nicht ohne gewesen weshalb ich erstmals darüber schlafen wollte... natürlich sind die jetzt weg. 
Aber brauche sie nicht zwingen, ich möchte aber dennoch demnächst versuchen nur auf SSD umzusteigen, da meine zwei HDDs zur Zeit die einzigen Komponente sind die ich in Idle leicht raus hören kann.
Aber dann habe ich heute Nacht auch gedacht... hörbar schon aber nicht laut... willst du wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben? War daher der Grund wieso ich mit der Bestellung gezögert habe.

EDIT:



Thaurial schrieb:


> Der Mehrwert liegt nicht NUR bei der Lüftersteuerung.. Ich mach jetzt hier kein Fass auf, aber die Aquasuite ist sehr umfangreich und liefert einen wirklichen Mehrwert für wakü fans.


Natürlich hat man ein Mehrwert, die Frage stellt sich halt dann immer, brauche ich dies oder will ich es... 

In meinem Fall rüste ich jetzt auch auf eine AQ6Lt auf, zu der Zeit als ich meine Wasserkühlung zusammenbaute ging es mir jedoch primäre andere Komponente die ich brauche zu bevorzugen. Heute läuft das ganze sehr gut ohne AQ6Lt, nur da ich schon alles fertig habe und wieder flüssig bin stellte ich mir jetzt auch die Frage... brauche ich sie... Antwort war nein, denn auch wenn es noch andere Vorzüge gibt muss ich sie nicht haben. Aber die Entscheidung zum Kauf war... ich will sie jetzt haben... dadurch kann ich dann alles noch besser regeln und noch besser optimieren und auch vom Rest profitieren was noch mit dabei ist.

Naja im Grunde aber nichts neues für WaKü-Freaks... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thaurial schrieb ja auch "Der Mehrwert liegt nicht NUR bei der Lüftersteuerung."
Ich persönlich finde bei der Software den Sollwertregler am besten. Auf Temperatur eingestellt und die Aquasuite regelt die Lüfter immer mit der kleinst nötigen Drehzahl.[emoji106]


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> ... ich möchte aber dennoch demnächst versuchen nur auf SSD umzusteigen, da meine zwei HDDs zur Zeit die einzigen Komponente sind die ich in Idle leicht raus hören kann.



Ich hab zum Glück keinen besonders großen Bedarf an Speicherplatz.
Ich hab das gleiche Ziel (komplett auf HDD verzichten) also mit einer einzelnen 1TB Evo 850 erreichen können... ist jetzt das einzige Laufwerk im Rechner.

Zu Zeiten von Glasfaser Internet finde ich es halt nicht nötig, ständig die halbe Steam Bibliothek installiert zu lassen.
Spiele, die ich längere Zeit nicht anfasse werden einfach deinstalliert und bei Bedarf dann wieder fix runtergeladen.
Videos landen auf der externen HDD.

Ist aber natürlich was anderes, wenn man Hobbyfotograph ist oder sich mit Video-Bearbeitung beschäftigt.

Vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal noch eine kleine M.2 Festplatte fürs Betriebssystem dazu (wenn das passende Mainboard vorhanden ist).
Aber ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wozu eigentlich... auch so schon weden 90% der Boot-Zeit durch das Mainboard/BIOS verursacht.
Da hilft auch eine schnellere Platte nicht.


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

super, danke IICARUS. Hast mir mal wieder geholfen.
Bevor ich eine günstige leise Pumpe wie die Magicoll + Aquero 5lt hole, kann ich mir auch gleich die Ultimate zulegen. Denke da bekomme ich für meine Zwecke mehr fürs gleiche Geld. Die Aquasuite ist doch hier auch mit dabei?

Würde das ganz gern mehr oder weniger Binär regeln. Sobald die Wassertemp einen Grenzwert übersteigt, sollen die Lüfter von silent auf angenehm gehen (also ich schieß jetzt mal von 300 auf 800rpm). Dazu noch eine Schalthysterese, dass nicht immer hin und her gesprungen wird und fertig.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich auch überlegt ob ich mir zunächst nur 1TB dazu nehmen würde, dann könnte ich zumindest die 2TB Seagate ausbauen, da diese lauter als meine WD ist.

Muss auch mal ein paar Spiele runter schmeißen, denn ich habe momentan zwar nicht mehr alles installiert, komme aber dennoch auf 550 GB. Die meisten Spiele nutze ich gar nicht mehr.
Habe jetzt auch mein VDSL von 50.000 auf 100.000 beauftragt, wird am 27.06 geschaltet. Bisher war bei mir nur 50.000 möglich. Die haben aber letztens bei uns die ganze Straße aufgerissen, wahrscheinlich haben sie da neue Kabeln mit verlegt.

>>>>>>>>>>> EDIT <<<<<<<<<<<<

@barmitzwa
Die Ultimate ist schon sehr gut, da kannst du alles nach Wassertemperatur regeln, sogar die Pumpe.
Wobei die Pumpe nicht per Temperatur mit geregelt werden muss. Aber mal ein Tipp von mir... kauf dir ein echten Durchflusssensor und schalten den Virtuellen nicht frei.
Der Virtuelle ist nicht so genau und dient vielmehr dazu überhaupt ein Durchfluss ersehen können. Aber wenn du 60 Liter sehen tust sind es in Wirklichkeit an die 80 Liter.

Der Temperatursensor wird durch die Eigenwärme der Pumpe beeinflusst.
Dadurch wir bei mir immer 1 Grad mehr angezeigt als mein Externer Sensor dazu. Hier kannst du aber die Temperatur mit einem Fieberthermometer selbst ausmessen und dann in der Aquasuite anpassen.

>>>>>>>>>>> EDIT <<<<<<<<<<<<

Hier mal ein Beispiel... habe dazu mal die Regelung auf 60 Liter die Stunde bezogen auf den Virtuellensensor gesetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Zweiten Bild wird der Externe und der Virtuelle gezeigt.
Die Temperaturen kannst du daraus auch sehen. Intern ist von der Pumpe und extern von meinem Temperatursensor was ich mit verbaut habe.
Mit dem Regler was mit vorhanden ist könnte ich die Temperatur von intern an die extern anpassen.


----------



## Q-Pit (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor du so viel Geld für solche ssds ausgibst Kauf dir ne NAS und die lauten Platten stellte irgendwo im Keller ab 

Hab ich auch so gelöst. 500gb + 250 gb ssds und 3TB Speicher im Keller für jede Menge zeug die ich bald mal erweitern muss.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch eine gute Lösung, müsste ich mal schauen wie es bei mir besser wäre, denn ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung, da wird es schwer mit dem Keller. 

Aber sagen wir es mal so, so schlimm ist es auch nicht.
Ich kann die Festplatten nur sehr leicht raus hören wenn es absolut still im Wohnzimmer ist.
Sobald in der Küche(Wohnküche) wie jetzt die Spülmaschine mit läuft oder Personen sich Unterhalten oder gar der Fernseher hinter mir an ist höre ich nichts mehr von meinem Rechner.

War auch der Grund wieso ich heute Nacht doch nicht gekauft habe.

@barmitzwa
Vorheriger Beitrag von mir mit einem Beispiel und Bilder ergänzt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einer Magicool (oder andere Pumpe) + Aquaero kann man halt die Lüfter getrennt voneinander​ regeln und auch noch den Gehäuselüfter mit anschließen, das sollte dabei bedacht werden. 1Kanal zu 4 Kanal.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Auch eine gute Lösung, müsste ich mal schauen wie es bei mir besser wäre, denn ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung, da wird es schwer mit dem Keller.



Dann stell das NAS irgendwo in der Wohnung wo es dich nicht stört  Mein Heim-Server steht auch im Arbeitszimmer und seitdem haben meine PCs nur noch eine SSD von max. 512GB. Traditionelle HDDs nutze ich in PCs gar nicht mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, ich kenne hier ein Thema wo jemand sich die Ultimate verbaut hat.
Er hat aber 1x Lüfter verbaut die mit 2500 U/min liefen und die andern mit nur 1500 U/min.

Mit PWM kann er nur eine bestimmte Drehzahl regeln, z.B. 50%, dann würden die einen mit 750 U/min laufen und die anderen mit 1250 U/min.
Es kam noch dazu das die einen Lüfter PWM waren, die anderen jedoch nur 3-Pin. Da nur ein Anschluss vorhanden ist geht daher nur entweder per PWM oder nur per Spannung.
Wie er es am ende gelöst hat ist mir nicht bekannt, aber wahrscheinlich wird er sich neue Lüfter gekauft haben.

Mit dem Aquaero ist dies jedoch kein Problem, da jeder Anschluss anders geregelt werden kann.
Ist ja bei mir jetzt auch der Grund wieso ich doch noch einen nachrüste, denn wenn ich 320 U/min angezeigt bekomme, werden meine P12 Lüfter schneller laufen, da sie keine 1500 U/min haben, sondern nur 1300 U/min.
Genauso leisten die 140er mehr, so das sie nicht die gleiche Drehzahl wie meine F12 haben müssen. Tacho wird zur Zeit von den F12 übernommen.

Wenn es wieder kühler ist möchte ich auch ein passiv Betrieb versuchen oder zumindest das die 140er in der Front noch laufen damit noch ein Luftstrom vorhanden ist, jedoch die oberen und die auf dem Mora in Idle komplett bis zu einer Temperatur abschalten.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> EDIT <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Dann stell das NAS irgendwo in der Wohnung wo es dich nicht stört  Mein Heim-Server steht auch im Arbeitszimmer und seitdem haben meine PCs nur noch eine SSD von max. 512GB. Traditionelle HDDs nutze ich in PCs gar nicht mehr.


Ja weiß ich, hatte auch an so was schon gedacht. Aber bei mir ist es nicht zwingend notwendig.
Wenn du bei mir wärst wo momentan auch das Fenster oben gekippt ist und du so gut wie nichts vom Rechner hören könntest würdest du auch sagen... ist doch alles gut.
Ist halt wie bei der Wasserkühlung... das Bestreben immer was verbesser zu wollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Angebot heute Nacht war daher schon sehr verlockend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wisst ja... bestellen ist mein zweites Hobby... mit DHL bin ich schon per Du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaurial (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> super, danke IICARUS. Hast mir mal wieder geholfen.
> Bevor ich eine günstige leise Pumpe wie die Magicoll + Aquero 5lt hole, kann ich mir auch gleich die Ultimate zulegen. Denke da bekomme ich für meine Zwecke mehr fürs gleiche Geld. Die Aquasuite ist doch hier auch mit dabei?
> 
> Würde das ganz gern mehr oder weniger Binär regeln. Sobald die Wassertemp einen Grenzwert übersteigt, sollen die Lüfter von silent auf angenehm gehen (also ich schieß jetzt mal von 300 auf 800rpm). Dazu noch eine Schalthysterese, dass nicht immer hin und her gesprungen wird und fertig.



Dedizierte Geräte für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck können eben ihre Aufgabe in den meisten Fällen besser bewältigen, als die eierlegenden Wolllmilchsäue. Egal bei beiden Versionen würde ich eher mit der Kurve arbeiten - warum nicht so lange wie möglich eine möglichst niedrige RPM fahren. Vorallem ist der Grenzwert bei der 300 <-> 800 RPM Variante schwer einzustellen bzw. kann sich immer Sommer/Winter deutlich unterscheiden. Aber es macht durchaus Spaß mit diesen Optionen rumzuspielen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über die Ultimate lässt sich auch alles mittels Kurvenregelung und noch viele andere Regelfunktionen über die Aquasuite steuern, nur steht halt dazu nur ein Ausgang zur  Verfügung. Reicht einem dies aus hat man die selben Vorzüge nach Temperatur regeln zu können. Es ist aber anzumerken das dieser Regelpaket dazu eine kostenpflichtige Freischaltung abverlangt. Ansonsten können nur feste Werte eingestellt werden. Die ersten 48 Stunden stehen nach der Aktivierung der Aquasuite alle Funktionen zum testen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaurial (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist nicht bei ALLEN Aquacomputer Produkten diese neue Aquasuite Lizenz dabei für 1-2 Jahre? Ich hab so ein Vision Display gekauft und das hat ausgereicht um die Lizenz zu erstellen/verlängern..


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem einen Kanal könnte ich leben.

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Habe gelesen, dass nur ab Aquasuite 17 und neuere ein Lizensmodell integriert wurde. (nicht für einen Zeitraum sondern für die Version des jeweiligen Jahres)

Dachte wenn ich mir die 2016er Version drauf spiele (die man nach wie vor kostenlos laden kann) kann ich meine geplante Regelung umsetzen - und da kommen jetzt noch Extrakosten für ein "Reglerpaket" hinzu? 

edit: gerade gesehen auf der Produktseite 
Softwareerweiterung “virtueller Durchflusssensor”: 14,90 Euro
Softwareerweiterung “erweitertes Reglerpaket”: 9,90 Euro

irgendwie... unsympathisch :>


----------



## Woodmaniac (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durch die Softwareerweiterungen schaltest du features der Pumpe frei, nicht in der Aquasuite


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hält mich stark davon ab einen Aquaero zu kaufen. 

Ich habe mir nun ein neues MB bestellt ein Asus Crosshair VI Hero und wenn hier die Möglichkeiten der Anschlüsse sehe;
-Tempertursensor
-Durchflusssensor
-Lüfter
-Pumpe
....

Dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass dies für meinen Hausgebrauch mehr als nur ausreichend ist. Wenn man nun die Preisdifferenz betrachtet, so kostet ein X370 Board mindestend 110Euro (preisvergleich), das Hero kostete mich nun 215Euro, 105Euro mehr, also in etwa das was ein Aquaero 6 LT kostet.

Hier habe ich dann aber nicht nur für mich ausreichend möglichkeiten meine Wasserkühlung zu steuern, sondern im vergleich zu einem Billig Mainboard auch besser VRM's, bessere Kühlung dieser, besseren Support u.s.w. 

Klar den Aquaero kauft man nur einmal, aber wenn danach auch noch Software kostet? Fragwürdig. Fast so als müsste man für ein Bios-Update vom Mainboard Geld drauflegen...


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wow.. ok.. 
Dass man für bestimmte Funktionen der Software noch Geld drauflegen muss, hör ich jetzt auch zum ersten Mal.
Das kommt ja gar nicht in die Tüte.

Da warte ich dann auch lieber noch bis zum nächsten Systemupgrade und nehme ein Asus oder Gigabyte Board.
(Muss ja nicht gleich ein Crosshair / Maximus sein... die Asus Prime Variante bietet die Funktionen meistens auch schon)

Individuelle Lüfterkurven funktionieren dann auch mit der gratis Speedfan Software.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einem Aquaero gibt es keine extra Kosten da sind alle Regler bei.
Nach dem Aquaero gibt es nichts mehr was auch nur annähernd ähnlichen Funktionsumfang hat.
Es ist für eine Wasserkühlung das Nonplusultra an Lüftersteuerung und Überwachung.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber läuft die Lizenz dann nicht auch nach 1-2 Jahren ab?


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre ja auch der Hammer wenn beim Aquaero noch Extrakosten für Reglerfunktionen dazu kommen würden.
Der Aquaero ansich waren dann ja schon die Extrakosten für eine Regelung


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie es bei einem AQ6 LT der Fall ist kenne ich jetzt nicht, bei der Pumpe muss aber das Regelpaket dazu genommen werden damit nach Temperatur automatisch gesteuert werden kann.
Den "virtueller Durchflusssensor” würde ich heute nicht mehr dazu nehmen, da würde ich direkt die Differenz zum echten Durchflusssensor bezahlen.

Das Lizensmodell bezieht sich auf die Aquasuite, also auf alles was damit betrieben wird, egal ob Pumpe oder Aquaero.
Für neue USB Geräte die heute gekauft werden bekommt man die Lizenz für das Jahr 2017 und 2018 schon mit dabei und erweitert sich später falls noch Geräte dazu gekauft werden.
Die Lizenz bezieht sich jedoch immer aufs Gerät und nicht auf dem Kunden, bzw. dem Rechner. Verkauft man das Gerät weiter, wird auch die Lizenz und auch das Regelpaket mit verkauft.

In meinem Fall wurde mir nur die Lizenz fürs Jahr 2017 freigeschaltet.
Nachdem ich mich mit dem Support in Verbindung gesetzt hatte habe ich noch das Jahr 2018 dazu bekommen.
In meinem Fall wurde zunächst nicht automatisch richtig freigeschaltet, da bezogen auf die Seriennummer meine Pumpe  die Lieferung aus einem alten Lagerbestand stammte.

Durch einreichen der Rechnungskopie wurde dies jedoch schnell korrigiert.



Chukku schrieb:


> Aber läuft die Lizenz dann nicht auch nach 1-2 Jahren ab?


Ja, sofern bis dahin kein neues USB-Gerät gekauft wurde kannst du die alte Lizenz bzw. Software Version weiterhin nutzen oder eine neue Lizenz für 1 oder 2 Jahre nach kaufen.
Ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen, denn mir ist es lieber öfters neue Software zu haben als eine Software die veraltert ist und nicht mehr auf neue Softwareumgebung angepasst oder korrigiert wird.

In diesem Sinn läuft die Lizenz nicht aus, sondern du kannst nur nicht auf neue Software ohne neue Lizenz updaten.
Hier im Forum wurde aber leider berichtet das die Software dann zum Teil künstlich gepusht wird, so das man gezwungen wird eine neue Lizenz kaufen zu müssen.
Ob das jetzt stimmt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie Ilcarus schon sagt.
Die Lizenz ist für die Aquasuite.
Die Version 16.5 ist immer noch kostenlos und wird es bleiben.
Die Reglerpakete die man zur Aquastream dazu kaufen kann sind beim Aquaero dabei egal welche Softwareversion der Aquasuite installiert ist.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich finde ich es auch blöd das bei einer 100 Euro Pumpe noch 9,90 Euro für das Regelpaket dazu verlangt wird um alles auch nach Temperatur regeln zu können, es handelt sich hierbei aber nur um einmalige Kosten.
Das Regelpaket ist dann immer mit der Pumpe freigeschaltet.


----------



## SpatteL (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> edit: gerade gesehen auf der Produktseite
> Softwareerweiterung “virtueller Durchflusssensor”: 14,90 Euro
> Softwareerweiterung “erweitertes Reglerpaket”: 9,90 Euro
> 
> irgendwie... unsympathisch :>


Das gilt nur für die aquastream Ultimate, was ich aber ehrlich gesagt, bei dem Namen auch eine Frechheit finde, beim aquaero hast du alle Reger dabei.

@ arcDaniel: 
Die 100€ mehr musst du dann aber bei jedem MB wieder bezahlen, das aquaero bezahlst du nur einmal. 
Wenn man jetzt ein neues USB-Gerät von AC kauft bekommt man automatisch eine Lizenz für 2017 und 2018 dazu.
Danach kann man die letzte 2018er Version immer noch uneingeschränkt nutzen und braucht nur eine neue Lizenz, wenn man unbedingt die neuste Version haben will.

Ich selbst habe mit meinem 5er aqauero die kostenlose Lizenz für 2017 nur knapp verpasst(hatte schon etwas mehr als 90Tage Betriebszeit auf dem Tacho).
Hätte mich zwar über die neue Version gefreut und mir die neues Features mal angeschaut, aber gebraucht hätte ich die nicht wirklich.
Bin mit der 2016er Version voll zufrieden, bin aber auch nicht so ein Kontrollfreak, der immer alles im Blick haben muss.
Ich stelle das einmal alles ein und gut ist. Für kritische Werte(zu hohe Temperatur/zu geringer Durchfluss) ist ein akustischer Alarm hinterlegt, alles andere ist mir egal.


----------



## Nightmare09 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand von euch etwas zu dem Läutstärkeunterschied zwischen einer "normalen" Aquastream XT und einer Aquastream Ultimate sagen?


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@SpatteL
Das war ja aber auch ein Vergleich zwischen absolutem Schrott und super Mainboard. Tatsächlich würde ich aber nie so ein Billigding kaufen.  Zwischen dem "normalen" Mainboard welches ich ins Auge fassen würde und der jetzt bestelltenen Luxus Version liegen vielleicht 50Euro.  Gehe ich von dieser Differnz aus, und würde ein MB im Schnitt 3 Jahre halten, würden erst nach 6 Jahren Mehrkosten entstehen. Wer weiss aber was Mainboard in 3 Jahren als Standart bieten, vielleicht ist die Differnz dann schon wieder geringer, oder gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Vielleicht halte ich das Crosshair, je nachdem wie die Entwicklung voranschreitet auch länger, dass würde es noch weiter dauern bis sich ein Aquaero rechnen würde.

Dann muss man natürlich auch noch mal in betracht ziehen, dass der Aquaero vielleicht gar nicht so lange mit macht... Auch hier können Defekte mit der Zeit auftreten und wenn die Garantie erloschen ist, hat man auch wieder kosten....

Das ist an sich eine Sache, welche man so oder so auslegen kann, je nachdem wie man es sehen möchte.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einem Mainboard wird man nach 2-3 Jahre auch kein Update mehr bekommen, dann muss man sich auch mit dem zufriedenstellen was man hat.
Ein Mainboard wird auch zum Umrüsten eher ausgetauscht als bei einer Wasserkühlung die Lüftersteuerung oder Pumpe.

In diesem Sinn sehe ich es auch so wie SpatteL.

Ich hatte auch schon Fälle da musste ich mir neue Hardware kaufen wenn ein neues Betriebssystem raus kam, da die Hersteller einfach keine neuen Treiber mehr bereit stellten.
In einem Fall war es ein Flachbrettscanner und in einem anderem Fall war es ein DVB-T Stick. Mit manchen Router musste ich mich auch mit alten Firmware zufrieden stellen und die Hoffnung das diese optimiert oder Bugs behoben wurden schwanden auf Null ab. In diesem Sinn habe ich daher auch nichts dagegen für zwei Jahre 14,95 Euro zu bezahlen, was aufs Jahr gerechnet an die 7 Euro sind. Das ist jetzt wirklich nicht viel und zahle lieber solch ein kleinen Betrag wenn die Software dazu im Gegenzug aktuell gehalten werden kann.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dann muss man natürlich auch noch mal in betracht ziehen, dass der Aquaero vielleicht gar nicht so lange mit macht... Auch hier können Defekte mit der Zeit auftreten und wenn die Garantie erloschen ist, hat man auch wieder kosten....


Kann bei einem Mainboard auch passieren, nur kann es sein das dann auf neue Hardware umgerüstet wird oder vorher schon bereits aufgerüstet wurde.



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch etwas zu dem Läutstärkeunterschied zwischen einer "normalen" Aquastream XT und einer Aquastream Ultimate sagen?


Hatte bisher noch keine andere Pumpen, daher kann ich hierzu kein Vergleich geben.
Mir ist nur aus dem Forum von Besitzer solcher Pumpen bekannt das die XT auch sehr leise sein soll.


----------



## SpatteL (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt aber auch noch auf die Software an.
Die aquasuite gibt es nun schon seit 2004(?) und wurde entsprechend stetig weiter entwickelt, da war an Lüftersteuerung über das MB noch gar nicht zu denken, da hatte man doch nur den CPU_FAN.
Die Software für diverse MB-Steuerungen gibt es dagegen erst sein ein paar Jahren.
Da habe ich, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, auch schon hier und da gelesen, das die nicht so toll sein sollen.

Ein MB kann genauso außerhalb der Garantie kaputt gehen, das ist kein Argument 

Muss aber natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, 

Ich möchte mein pc etwas aufräumen und auf was anderem umsteigen besser gesagt auf: 

- Alphacool Repack Dual DC-LT 5.25" Single Bay Station 

- Alphacool DC-LT 3600 Ceramic bulk 

Meine Frage ist jetzt:

- ist die Pumpe leise ? 
- Schaft die Pumpe CPU/GPU + Mora Wasser zu pumpen ? 
- wäre das gut was ich da ausgesucht habe? 


Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## SpatteL (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. die 2400er soll recht leise sein, aber weniger, wenn sie fest am AGB und dieser fest am Gehäuse ist.
2. nein
3. da fehlt noch einiges

HW? Gehäuse? Budget?

Wasserkühlungsguide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Pumpe aufs 5,25 Single Bay verbaut wird kannst du sie nicht entkoppeln, dann wird die Pumpe nicht  ganz so leise ausfallen.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah cool danke, ein 4790k auf 4,7ghz und eine 1080gtx 2100/5500mhz 
Also schon zwei Hitz kopfe  

Gehäuse weiß ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht, bin gerade unterwegs. Ich schaue gerade in gebraucht Foren. Da wurde mir die Kombi für 30€ angeboten das fand ich fair. Aber dachte schon dass das etwas zu klein ist. 

Suche eine kraftvolle Pumpe mit intrigierten AGB die leise ist. Am besten gut und gebraucht zudem günstig


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde da eine D5 + Top und Röhren AGB nehmen, finde sieht Optisch besser aus.
Du solltest aber lieber ein Kaufberatungsthema aufmachen, dann kann man dich dort gezielt besser beraten.


----------



## Nightmare09 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte bisher noch keine andere Pumpen, daher kann ich hierzu kein Vergleich geben.
> Mir ist nur aus dem Forum von Besitzer solcher Pumpen bekannt das die XT auch sehr leise sein soll.



Bei AC wird einerseits geschrieben, die Mechanik der Ultimate sei identisch zu derjenigen der XT-Version, andererseits soll die Ultimate im unteren Drehzahlbereich leiser sein...wie auch immer das funktionieren soll.

Dann hat es ja grds. keinen großen Sinn eine Aquastream Ultimate zu verbauen wenn man bereits einen Aquaero besitzt, oder? Schließlich hat der Aquaero ja einen deutlich größeren Funktionsumfang.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unter der Haube der Ultimate steckt aber eine andere Elektronik und wenn du im Fahrzeugbereich schaust macht oft die Elektronik viel aus. Ob sich die Mechanik geändert hat kann ich nicht sagen, kann mir aber schwer vorstellen das jemand schon beide Pumpen zerlegt hat und diese miteinander verglichen hat. Ich kann daher nur von meiner berichten wo ich sehr zufrieden bin. Das einzige was ich hierzu Festellen konnte ist das sich das Pumpenradflügel gemeinsam mit der Pumpenwelle sich nicht groß geändert hat.

Meine Wasserkühlung läuft mittlerweile seit vier Monate mit der Ultimate sehr gut und im Grunde müsste ich mir kein Aquaero verbauen. In meinem Fall ist mir oft gut nicht gut genug, daher kannst du jetzt nicht davon ausgehen das die Pumpe nicht ausreichen würde, denn mittels Aquasuite kannst du nach Temperatur die Lüfter regeln... was braucht man dann mehr? Ob ich jetzt meine Lüfter alle gemeinsam regele oder getrennt spielt keinerlei Rolle.

Ich war schon bei meiner Entscheidung neben meinem 420+240er Radiatoren die vollkommen ausgereicht hätten mir noch ein Mora dazu zu packen etwas bekloppt. 
In diesem Sinn war der Mora bei mir auch nicht zwingend notwendig, genauso wenig der Aquaero denn ich mir jetzt noch nachbestellt habe.

In meinem Fall sitze ich nach einem schwer Verkehrsunfall im Rollstuhl und bin seither Erwerbsunfähig.
Mein System zu optimieren und zu verbessern ist daher nicht nur Hobby sondern auch eine Beschäftigung für mich. Ich hatte ein sehr gutes Luftgekühltes System was noch nicht mal laut war, meine neue Wasserkühlung war daher auch nicht nur Hobby, sondern für mich eine Beschäftigung mit einem neuen Projekt. In diesem Sinn war mir im Grunde etwas langweilig, weshalb ich mir jetzt noch den Aquaero dazu bestellt habe um alles etwas weiter Optimieren zu können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Barmitzwa: Aquaero! Lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir sind die Y-Adapter(Kabeln) über Aquatuning unterwegs, werden voraussichtlich morgen geliefert.
Der AQ6Lt ist zwar auch versendet, aber hierzu steht keine voraussichtliche Lieferzeit laut DHL dabei. Wahrscheinlich erst am Samstag, werde ich aber auf Wunschtermin zum Montag ändern müssen, da ich am Samstag nicht zu Hause bin. Diese Woche ist ja die Gamescom...


----------



## Thaurial (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind die Y-Adapter(Kabeln) über Aquatuning unterwegs, werden voraussichtlich morgen geliefert.
> Der AQ6Lt ist zwar auch versendet, aber hierzu steht keine voraussichtliche Lieferzeit laut DHL dabei. Wahrscheinlich erst am Samstag, werde ich aber auf Wunschtermin zum Montag ändern müssen, da ich am Samstag nicht zu Hause bin. Diese Woche ist ja die Gamescom...



Die Gamescom ist aber im August


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs hab mal ne kurze Frage zu net Pumpen AGB Kombi
Habe aktuell eine DDC PWM im Kreislauf und einen kleinen AGB. 

Wollte nun einen 250mm Eisbecher mit dem DDC Aufsatz kaufen und diesen am 360er Frontradiator befestigen. Ist das so einfach möglich oder ist der AGB etwas zu schwer bzw wird das nur unerträglich laut sein ?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Q-Pit schrieb:


> Hey Jungs hab mal ne kurze Frage zu net Pumpen AGB Kombi
> Habe aktuell eine DDC PWM im Kreislauf und einen kleinen AGB.
> 
> Wollte nun einen 250mm Eisbecher mit dem DDC Aufsatz kaufen und diesen am 360er Frontradiator befestigen. Ist das so einfach möglich oder ist der AGB etwas zu schwer bzw wird das nur unerträglich laut sein ?



Einfach möglich, ja, unerträglich laut, sehr subjektiv 

Es gibt passende Halterungen soweit ich das von meinem Shoppingtouren noch weiß, damit sollte es problemlos möglich sein ihn zu befestigen und dann sollte das Gewicht nicht von Bedeutung sein.


----------



## Chukku (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Metall-Top besteht dann aber immer die Gefahr, dass im Bereich der umgeknickten Kabel ein Kurzschluss ensteht... hab jetzt schon vonzu vielen DDC Pumpen mit Metalltop gehört, die einfach nicht mehr anlaufen wollten.


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja okay dann vergess ich das glaube ich wieder. Ist gerade nur sehr suboptimal weil ich in meinem NZXT H440 kaum noch Platz für die Pumpe habe, da der 60mm Radiator vorne einiges wegnimmt. 

Die Pumpe liegt gerade am Boden gegen die wand gedrückt an etwas luftpolsterfolie 

Wollte das so evtl. eleganter lösen. Na mal schaun was ich da sonst so noch machen kann...


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Chukku du verwechselst da was.
Das Phobya Metalltop kommt ja oben druf und was du meinst sind die Metallheatsinks.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Die Gamescom ist aber im August


Ja stimmt, meine erwachsene Kinder machen mich noch ganz wirr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber egal, AQ6Lt ist heute auch mit geliefert worden.


----------



## Chukku (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Chukku du verwechselst da was.
> Das Phobya Metalltop kommt ja oben druf und was du meinst sind die Metallheatsinks.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Stimmt.. hab ich verwechselt, sorry.. bzw. wusste gar nicht, dass es Metall-Deckel für oben drauf gibt.

Was ich meinte, war dieses Fehlerbild hier. 
My pump died... did the antifreeze kill it?? Let's pimp out my Test Bench! - YouTube
Das hat auch nichts mit sorfältigem Arbeiten als Hobby-Bastler zu tun, weil der Fehler bei den Original-Pumpen ja auch auftritt.
Aber wie gesagt.. geht um ein ganz anderes Teil


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein kleines Stück Isolierband an die kritische Stelle vom Metalgehäuse und das Problem ist Vergangenheit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thaurial (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Stimmt.. hab ich verwechselt, sorry.. bzw. wusste gar nicht, dass es Metall-Deckel für oben drauf gibt.
> 
> Was ich meinte, war dieses Fehlerbild hier.
> My pump died... did the antifreeze kill it?? Let's pimp out my Test Bench! - YouTube
> ...



Die Phobya Tops sind die Quasi Referenz an Gewicht und Laufruhe für ne DDC. Hab auch noch eins im Schrank. Aquatuning plant aber wohl eine Neuauflage aus Messing mit sehr hohem Gewicht, glaube 1,2kg.


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach einem Monat Wartezeit ist es nun so weit - D5 Aquabus und Kryo m.2 Evo haben das Lager von Aquacomputer verlassen. Bald hab ich alles hier!!


----------



## ebastler (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Mikro wollte ich auch mal, aber dann hab ich rausgefunden dass ein Koffer bei Gigabyte den m.2 an den Chipsatz gepackt hat. Meine CPU hätte 40 PCIe 3.0 Lanes und die Deppen hängen den an PCIe 2.0 vom Chipsatz.
Sonst wäre es auch der Mikro geworden, finde den am schicksten. Klein, schlicht, unauffällig!


----------



## Nightmare09 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von euch zufällig Erfahrungen damit, ob sich auf die 4x200mm Blende eines Phobie Supernova (Phobya SUPERNOVA Lufterblende 4x200mm | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) auch 180mm Lüfter montieren lassen?
Einige 200mm Lüfter haben ja denselben Lochabstand wie 180mm Lüfter.


----------



## Nightmare09 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte technischen Details gelesen, wollte nur wissen, ob es praktisch auch funktioniert. Es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass solche Details falsch sind. Bei AT wussten die nicht einmal, dass ein Supernova drei G1/4 Anschlüsse hat und ob man diese auch alle beliebig verwenden kann. Eine Bedienungsanleitung (für einen Radiator xD) gibt es ja nicht.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## Nightmare09 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider sind die nicht genormt... Im Zweifelsfall bohre ich mir 16 neue Löcher in den passenden Abständen, ist ja auch kein große Arbeit.


----------



## Nightmare09 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das "leider nicht genormt" war auf die 200/230mm Lüfter bezogen.
Aber jetzt weiß ich ja, welchen Lochabstand diese drei Modelle haben


----------



## v3nom (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig Erfahrungen damit, ob sich auf die 4x200mm Blende eines Phobie Supernova (Phobya SUPERNOVA Lufterblende 4x200mm | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) auch 180mm Lüfter montieren lassen?
> Einige 200mm Lüfter haben ja denselben Lochabstand wie 180mm Lüfter.



Nimm doch direkt 200mm Lüfter! Die 200mm Noctua sind astrein.


----------



## Nightmare09 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe schon 180mm Lüfter und die 200mm Noctuas spielen in einer Preisklasse (30€/Stk.) die ich für Lüfter nicht beschreiten möchte.


----------



## DARPA (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand, warum der transparente PrimoFlex Schlauch nirgends mehr lieferbar ist? 
Direkt bei Primochill wird er noch als "in stock" gelistet.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist leider schon seit langem der Fall.
Habe den verdacht das der nicht mehr produziert wird.

Gestern habe ich mein AQ6Lt verbaut, läuft soweit alles gut.
Habe auch den Y-Adapter auf 9 im Mora verbaut und muss sagen das es trotz Kabel schon darin sehr eng wurde und es eine Fummelsarbeit war das Kabel unter die Blende zu bekommen.
Läuft nun alle gut und momentan habe ich bestimmt das in Idle nur meine Frontlüfter mit 320 U/min laufen, die oberen und der Mora sind bis 30 Grad abgeschaltet. So kann ich Idle besser halten und habe noch ein leichten Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten zu meinem hinteren Lüfter.

Bin aber noch am schauen wie ich meine Lüfterkurven am besten einstelle.
Unter Last komme ich momentan max. auf 500 U/min der Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt endtlich auch mal ein Temperaturfühler ins Gehäuse setzen können um die reale Innentemperatur des Gehäuse messen zu können.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand was eine D5 Aquabus macht, wenn sie +12V kriegt aber kein Aquabus/USB? Fullspeed?


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als ich gestern mein AE6Lt nur übers USB angeschlossen hatte bekam ich die Temperatur was weiterhin über der Pumpe angeschlossen ist nicht mit dem AE angezeigt.

Musste dazu auch den Aquabus ohne die Spannung mit anschließen damit die Temperatur hierzu mit übernommen wurde, denn ich habe den Temperatursensor nicht über den AE angeschlossen da ich das Kabel dazu nicht neu verlegen wollte.
Zudem brauche ich den Temperatursensor auch für die Pumpe, da ich die Drehzahl Temperatur bezogen etwas mit regeln lasse. Mir ist klar dass das nicht viel ausmacht, habe aber ein besseres Gefühl wenn ich statt 65 Liter auf 70-75 Liter komme.

Glaube in deinem Fall brauchst du die Spannung dazu um die Pumpe übers AE mit regeln zu können.
Aber sicher kann ich dir dies in deinem Fall nicht sagen.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir geht es da primär darum, beim Befüllen/Entlüften die Pumpe auf Vollgas laufen zu lassen! Am Ende steckt die dauerhaft per Aquabus am Aquaero


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise müsste die Pumpe wenn kein PWM Signal anliegt mit voller Leistung laufen.
Ist bei Lüfter auch der Fall wenn das PWM nicht angeschlossen ist und 12V anliegen.


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hatten wir neulich eben schonmal jemanden mit einer EK D5 PWM, die lief ohne PWM Kabel nur auf Minimaldrehzahl  

Daher dachte ich ich frag Mal nach, vielleicht hat ja wer das Dingen verbaut und das getestet


----------



## SpatteL (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mit 12v und ohne USB/aquabus macht die das, was du vorher über USB/aquabus eingestellt hast.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin jetzt bei meinem Mora-Umbau  und will in meinem Case einen überdruck um dem Staub entgegen zu wirken.

Ich wollte mit 2x140mm Noctua NF-P14 Frischluft ins Case drücken. Da ja eh nicht sonderlich viel Hitze im Gehäuse entsteht (der Grossteil wird ja zum Mora abgeführt), brauch ich dann wirklich noch einen Auslass-Lüfter?


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit 2x140mm Noctua NF-P14 Frischluft ins Case drücken. Da ja eh nicht sonderlich viel Hitze im Gehäuse entsteht (der Grossteil wird ja zum Mora abgeführt), brauch ich dann wirklich noch einen Auslass-Lüfter?



Nein, sofern dein Gehäuse oben kein geschlossenen Deckel besitzt. Ist der Deckel oben offen/gelocht, z.B. für Lüfter oder Radiator, dann steigt die warme Luft automatisch dahin auf und tritt aus.

Je nachdem wie deine beiden Lüfter positioniert sind, dann blasen sie die Luft auch über das MB hinten direkt wieder raus (sofern das Gehäuse dort offene Bereiche, wie z.B. für Lüfter hinter der CPU oder nicht vollständig geschlossene PCI Slotblenden, besitzt.

Aufgrund der geringen Wärmequellen (Spannungswandler und Chipsatz auf MB, ggf. HDDs oder SSDs) sollte ein zusätzlicher Lüfter nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Was für ein Case?



Evolv ATX, der Grund warum ich zum Mora3 gegriffen habe. Es ist nicht möglich bei diesem Case ohne Deckel-Mod eine vernünftige Wasserkühlung zu verbauen. Da jetzt aber vieles aus dem Case geflogen ist, ist es deutlich Luftiger.

@Shutterfly

Nach hinten ist es sehr Luftig, nach oben eher weniger. Es gibt zwar einen grösseres Abteil, welches leer ist, allerding sind die dortigen Schlitze sehr restriktiv.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unterdruck reagiert doch Saugend, oder?

Ich ich möchte, dass die Luft welche ich reinblase von selbst nach hinten wieder rausgedrückt wird

 Bis auf die Spannungswandler vom MB ist ja nichts mehr im Gehäuse was gross Hitze verursacht. Selbst die Spannungswandler sollten beim Asus Crosshair VI Hero nicht sonderlich warm werden. Habe nicht vor grossartig OC zu betreiben, werde eher den Sweetspot suchen.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wie du selber schon erkannt hast ist es ziemlich offen, da wirst du mit den 2 Lüftern keinen Unterdruck groß aufbauen, wenn überhaupt.



Er will ja keinen Unterdruck sondern Überdruck aufbauen. Unterdruck ist ja gerade das was er vermeiden will, damit die Luft nicht willkürlich an den Ritzen ohne Filter ins Gehäuse gezogen wird sondern explizit vorne durch den Luftfilter geht.

@arcDaniel: Persönlich würde ich einfach zwei Lüfter vorne rein knallen, dann das Ding eine Stunde unter Prime95 und Furmark setzen und die Temps an PCH und VRM Mos messen. Dann schaust dir an wie heiß die im Stresstest werden und gut ist 

Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shutterfly, werde es so machen, einen Hinteren Lüfter ist ja sehr schnell installiert, falls notwendig.

@Liquid-Chilling
Also überhaupt keine Lüfter wäre Neutral, es geht keine Luft rein und somit kann keine rausgedrückt werden (Netzteil Semi-Passiv, bei meiner Last nur Passiv), wenn nun 2 Lüfter Luft rein blasen, muss diese Luft gezwungener weise wieder raus, also hat man schon einen Überdruck.

Die Frage ist nur, reicht der bescheidene Luftzug um die Spannungswandler im grünen Bereich zu halten. Notfalls stell ich mir sogar die Frage ob es Sinnvoller wäre die Spannungswandler direkt (top-down) mit einem kleiner Lüfter aktiv zu kühlen, oder einfach einen Lüfter hinten dran zu klatschen und so den Luftzug im Gehäuse und direkt an den Wandlern vorbei zu vergrössern.

Ganz einfach könnte ich es mit machen, wenn ich einfach den Fullcover Block von EK bestellen würde welcher die Spannungswandler mit kühlt, allerdings gibt es hier nur eine Plexi-Version und ich habe irgendwie das Vertrauen in das Material verloren, ich bin einfach zu grob für dieses Material, da verzeiht POM deutlich mehr.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Schöne bei persönlichen Ansichten ist ja: Jeder hat eine Andere 

Ich habe mich damals sehr intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt, da ich ein möglichst wartungsfreies System haben will. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit für regelmäßiges Gefummel 

Bei meiner WaKü habe ich daher auch direkt einen MO-RA 420 LT gewählt, Norprene und G48 mit dest. Wasser. Die Hoffnung ist, dass ich die nächsten zwei Jahre nichts am Kreislauf ändern muss. Das der MO-RA keine anständige Filterabdeckung hat nervt mich noch etwas, jedoch leidet er zu stark unter einem zusätzlichen Filter, wie ich in anderen Foren lesen musste. 

Dort komme ich wohl dann nicht um eine Säuberung nach 6-12 Monaten herum.

Von daher kann ich die Überlegungen von arcDaniel voll verstehen.

@arcDaniel: In meinem Case werden PCH und VRM MOS von jeweils einem 80er Shadow Wings 2 mit 40% PWM Signal indirekt belüftet. Unter Stresstest (prime95 und Furmark) werden die Komponenten nicht wärmer als 60°C was vollkommen ausreicht. Im Normalbetrieb max. 45°C. 

Das konnte ich jedoch erst nach einem ausführlichem Test für mich erfahren. Nur als ergänzende Information.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine ddc1T ist bei 6,8V heute 2 mal stecken geblieben-.- hab das dumme Gefühl die macht bald die Grätsche. Werd wohl doch zur VPP655 wechseln müssen. Weil alles über 7V hört man die Pumpe raus und das will ich ja nicht. 
Oder kann man hoffen das sie nur mal gereinigt werden muss? Bis vor 2 3 Wochen wurde immer EK Blood Red genutzt, aktuel befindet sich eine Mischubg aus gröstenteils destilierten Wasser und Dem vorher genannten im System weil ich nachm ausbau wegen Problemen nichtmehr genug Blood Red hatte. Oder ist die ddc1t eine Pumpe die unbedingt ein etwas schmierendes Medium braucht (also nicht gefühlt 90% destiliertes Wasser)? Ist die bekannt dafür da anfällig zu sein?
Schliese die elektronik zwar nicht aus, aber bei 12v direkt lief sie Testweise mehrere Stunden ohne Probleme. Bei 6,7-6,8V blieb sie so alle 15-20min hängen.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar dann mach ich das System die Tage mal auf und guck mir die Pumpe an, mach ev 1 2 Bilder, und teste es mit dem EK Blood Red das neu angekommen ist. War bisher nur zu faul das reinzumachen. Aber in dem Falle lohnt es sichvja definitiv das auszutauschen.
Wusste nicht das die nicht schleichend sterben, aber bin froh das ich ne gute Chance hab das nur die Schmierung fehlt.


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die Abkürzung für den Aquaero = AE.
> Bite nicht immer Abkürzungen erfinden, bringt unerfahrene Leute durcheinander.



Also mich bringt AE mehr durcheinander, als die Abkürzung welche du bemängelst... 





Noxxphox schrieb:


> meine ddc1T ist bei 6,8V heute 2 mal stecken geblieben-.- hab das dumme Gefühl die macht bald die Grätsche. Werd wohl doch zur VPP655 wechseln müssen. Weil alles über 7V hört man die Pumpe raus und das will ich ja nicht.
> Oder kann man hoffen das sie nur mal gereinigt werden muss? Bis vor 2 3 Wochen wurde immer EK Blood Red genutzt, aktuel befindet sich eine Mischubg aus gröstenteils destilierten Wasser und Dem vorher genannten im System weil ich nachm ausbau wegen Problemen nichtmehr genug Blood Red hatte. Oder ist die ddc1t eine Pumpe die unbedingt ein etwas schmierendes Medium braucht (also nicht gefühlt 90% destiliertes Wasser)? Ist die bekannt dafür da anfällig zu sein?
> Schliese die elektronik zwar nicht aus, aber bei 12v direkt lief sie Testweise mehrere Stunden ohne Probleme. Bei 6,7-6,8V blieb sie so alle 15-20min hängen.



Mal so nebenbei...
Ich kenne keine ddc, welche bei unter 7V nicht stehen bleibt

Für silent solltest du dir keine pumpe kaufen, welche bauartbedingt kreischt... eine ddc kann pumpen, nur nicht leise


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DDC 310 Betriebsspannung 6-13V
Anlaufspannung 8V.
Aussage von Eddy@Aquatuning
und selbst getestet.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 310 läuft schon über 1 Jahr mit 6.6 Volt, keine Probleme


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine jedenfalls macht ab 7V Zicken... und dass sie stirbt denke ich nicht, da sie ja nichma nen halbes Jahr alt ist

dafür läuft sie mit 7V sicher an


----------



## Nightmare09 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht sollte jemand mal einen allgemein Wasserkühlungsabkürzungs-Guide erstellen [emoji3]


----------



## ebastler (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin dafür


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich auch... denn ich denke eher, dass es nicht die neulinge verwirrt hier, sondern eher die alten hasen, wenn die aufeinmal mit einer Abkürzung konfrontiert werden die sie nicht oder anders kennen 
ob die neue eventuell eher die Aufschlussreichere bzw. auf dem Gedankenweg logisch driektere Abkürzung ist oder auch nicht, sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu muss erstmal das offizielle Wakü Abkürzungs Komitee gewählt werden


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage mich eh wo bei der Abkürzung "AE" das "E" herkommen soll, wenn das Produkt nur "aquaero" heißt. Dann wäre die Abkürzung allenfalls "A". Weil das was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht gekürzt werden 



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach Aqua Ero = AE



Schönes Beispiel wie man es gerade nicht macht


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Meine 310 läuft schon über 1 Jahr mit 6.6 Volt, keine Probleme


Aber über ein aquaero mit Startboost oder läuft die mit der Spannung auch an?



Rarek schrieb:


> dafür läuft sie mit 7V sicher an


Muss aber nicht auf Dauer klappen, habe auch schon gelesen, das die mit der Zeit mehr braucht.


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

richtig... deswegen ist es praktisch, dass meine Steuerung die ersten paar sekunden 12V anlegt ^^


----------



## Nachty (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die läuft mit dem Poweradjust an und dann auf  6.6V


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Meine 310 läuft schon über 1 Jahr mit 6.6 Volt, keine Probleme



meine ddc1t läuft seit einuger Zeit damit ohne Probleme. Anlaufspannung 12v für 5s und dann gehts runter auf 6,7-6,8v. Bei mehr spannung hab ich mehr Lautstärke und Durchfluss, und die 60-66l/h reichen^^ Aquaero und poweradjust seien dank


----------



## Nightmare09 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

kann irgendwer etwas zu diesen Lüftern sagen: Yate Loon D14SM-12 Yate Loon D14SM-12 mit Stecker (1400rpm) ( 140x140x25mm ) | Axial Lufter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ist es lohnenswert diese auf einen Radiator à la MO-RA/Nova/Supernova zu montieren oder spricht etwas dagegen (Lautstärke, fehlender Druck usw.). 
Natürlich würden sie nicht auf 12V bei 1400RPM laufen, denn das wird sicherlich deutlich hörbar sein.


----------



## v3nom (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mora ist da nicht allzu wählerisch kannst du da ziemlich alles drauf schnallen. Nur wahrscheinlich werden die Lüfter nicht die leisesten sein.
P/L ist aber bestimmt brutal gut


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Yate Loon waren, als ich vor etwa 10 Jahren mit WaKü angefangen habe, mal ein Geheimtipp, ob das heute immer noch so ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen. 
Die von Arctic sollen aber auch ganz gut und leise sein, gab da glaube ich auch mal ein User-Review dazu.


----------



## Trash123 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf Mora etc. kannst du praktisch alles draufschnallen was leise ist, viel Druck müssen die nicht haben. Es langt ein laues Windchen um Kühlleistung zu haben, ausser du hast Tripple SLI o.ä.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So die ddc1t ausgebaut und gesäubert. die hatte ganz minimal Belag, aber nach 2 Jahren mit Farbzusätzen darfse das. Nun wieder im Einsatz mit EK Blood Red auf 12v bis nach dem Essen. Danach mal testen wie se läuft auf 6,7-6,8v. Soll sich jetzt erstmal ordentlich spülen und schmieren mit dem Zusatz. bin gespannt obs wirklich daran lag oder ob sie langsam stirbt.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> kann irgendwer etwas zu diesen Lüftern sagen: Yate Loon D14SM-12 Yate Loon D14SM-12 mit Stecker (1400rpm) ( 140x140x25mm ) | Axial Lufter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Ist es lohnenswert diese auf einen Radiator à la MO-RA/Nova/Supernova zu montieren oder spricht etwas dagegen (Lautstärke, fehlender Druck usw.).
> Natürlich würden sie nicht auf 12V bei 1400RPM laufen, denn das wird sicherlich deutlich hörbar sein.



Artic F12 bzw F14 je nach mora Größe. Die Artic kosten bei Aquatuning - 3,69 Euro (F12) - für ein FDB lager mehr als Top !


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> So die ddc1t ausgebaut und gesäubert. die hatte ganz minimal Belag, aber nach 2 Jahren mit Farbzusätzen darfse das. Nun wieder im Einsatz mit EK Blood Red auf 12v bis nach dem Essen. Danach mal testen wie se läuft auf 6,7-6,8v. Soll sich jetzt erstmal ordentlich spülen und schmieren mit dem Zusatz. bin gespannt obs wirklich daran lag oder ob sie langsam stirbt.



also es klappt. Nur das medium gegen EK Blood Red wieder getauscht und es läuft anstandslos. Hat wohl wirklich die leicht schmierende Komponente gefehlt oder so. lief nun fast 2h im leerlauf sowie einige Zeit spielen ohne Probleme.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute, 

Ich habe gerade ein paar Probleme mit der Aquasuite...  Habe die aktuellste Version der 2017er. Hier habe ich nun meine custom page die ich am Desktop, genauer am Zweitmonitor, anzeigen lassen (siehe Bild). Noch hab ich keine WaKü, also nur so n paar Sensoren und Werte zum Testen.

Nun habe ich "Load Page automatically" Eigentlich abgehakt, aber trotzdem muss ich bei jedem Systemstart manuell die Suite aufmachen und auf den rot umrahmten Button klicken, dass es mir die Seite auch am Desktop anzeigt...

Mach ich was falsch? Gibt es dafür einen Fix? Ich will die eigentlich immer automatisch da haben. Kann es ein Problem sein, dass die Seite auf dem zweiten Monitor und nicht am Hauptmonitor ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst dazu einmal mit Admin die Aquasuite starten und dann die Häkchen setzen ob die Seite nach dem Systemstart automatisch geladen und ggf. minimiert werden soll.
Bei mir bleibt der Pfeil drin, so wird nach dem Rechnerstart was ich auf dem Desktop haben möchte direkt angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir läuft aber alles über ein Bildschirm, wie das ganze auf ein zweitem Bildschirm geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## chischko (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft aber alles über ein Bildschirm, wie das ganze auf ein zweitem Bildschirm geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.


Das geht mMn nur mit manuellem Verschieben. Die Custompage wird mit diesen Einstellungen automatisch beim Startup geladen aber an beliebiger Position. Auf den 2. Monitor muss zumindest bei mir manuell verschoben werden.


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte das Problem, dass sich die Aquasuite direkt nach dem Start immer wieder geschlossen hat. Grund war der RivaTuner Statics Server - hier muss eine Ausnahme hinzugefügt werden und das Application detection level für die aquasuite auf none gestellt werden  > Problem gelöst. Das aber nur am Rande, ist glaube ich nicht unmittelbar mit dem dargestellten Problem verwandt. (Nachdem ich lange gesucht habe, wollte ich die Info mal da lassen  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte das letzte große Windows 10 Update da nicht Probleme verursacht mit der Aquasuite und dem Rivatuner?


----------



## chischko (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem, dass sich die Aquasuite direkt nach dem Start immer wieder geschlossen hat. Grund war der RivaTuner Statics Server - hier muss eine Ausnahme hinzugefügt werden und das Application detection level für die aquasuite auf none gestellt werden  > Problem gelöst. Das aber nur am Rande, ist glaube ich nicht unmittelbar mit dem dargestellten Problem verwandt. (Nachdem ich lange gesucht habe, wollte ich die Info mal da lassen  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schließt sie sich selbstständig oder wird eine Windows Fehlermeldung ausgegeben? Ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass sie "nicht mehr reagiert" direkt beim Start. Neuinstallation etc. brachten nichts, auch nicht der Start als Admin etc. 
Das das mit dem RIVA zusammen hängt wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.... das muss ich unbedingt heute Nachmittag zu Hause überprüfen, denn RIVA gibt mir aktuell beim Booten auch direkt eine Fehlermeldung aus... scheinbar muss ich den mal neu installieren und/oder mal nen Thread im Aqusuite Thread bei Aquatuning im Forum aufmachen.


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Schließt sie sich selbstständig oder wird eine Windows Fehlermeldung ausgegeben?


Bei mir war es bei einem normalen Start das kommentarlose Schließen nach wenigen Sekunden und bei einem anschließenden manuellen Start als Admin ein "reagiert nicht mehr".


----------



## chischko (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, gibt mir HOffnung ohne großes weiteres Fragen die Ursache gefunden zu haben. Danke Dir und ich melde mich bei Erfolg!


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquacomputer ist da 

Fehlt nur noch mein Drei, dann kann es losgehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schleichwerbung: Mehr dazu im Thread in der Signatur


----------



## Shutterfly (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den AGB von Watercool hätte ich auch gerne genommen, jedoch war er mir dann doch zu teuer. Dafür das man den AGB bei mir nicht sieht.

Persönlich finde ich es noch immer sehr sehr schade, dass man den AGB nicht am MO-RA3 befestigen kann, wenn man gleichzeitig die Wandhalterung samt Blende nutzt. Geht leider nur mit Standfüßen was ich etwas schade finde.

PS: Dieses hässliche Bitspower Logo macht irgendwie alles kaputt


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem RIVA hängt mit dem letzten Update von Windows zusammen.
Bei mir war es auch und die Aquasuite ist beim laden abgestürzt. Das ganze hat damit zu tun das die alte Version von RIVA mit 32 Bit läuft und dies nun seit dem Update mit Windows im Zusammenhang wenn das OSD MSI Afterburner nicht mehr passt. Hat soweit mir richtig bekannt ist irgendwas mit dem 64Bit zu tun. Um das Problem zu lösen muss die Beta des RIVA verwendet werden.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> PS: Dieses hässliche Bitspower Logo macht irgendwie alles kaputt



Bin schon am überlegen wie ich es wegkriege... Das ist nämlich perfekt sichtbar direkt neben dem Window des Gehäuses -.-


----------



## Shutterfly (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abkratzen wird nicht möglich sein. Im Zweifelsfall nur überkleben (je nach Lichtverhältnisse sieht man das aber sofort und es wird schwer weil der Winkel leicht glänzend ist) oder du lackierst das Ding komplett. Dann hast du aber das Problem, dass man den Farbunterschied sofort gegenüber anderen Winkeln sehen wird.


----------



## ebastler (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der einzige Winkel den ich sicher verbauen werde, ggf noch 2 EK 45° Winkel wenn ich sie wo brauche (einen fast sicher an der CPU)... Ich hasse Winkel, optisch


----------



## Shutterfly (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt persönlich auf die Art der Winkel an finde ich. Ich habe in meinem Case Black-Messing Winkel von Aquatuning verbaut. Mit einem Norprene-Schlauch.

Habe mit Absicht des günstige vom Günstigen genommen, da ich diese durch das geschlossene Case eh nicht sehe. Jetzt im Nachhinein find ich das Black-Messing in Verbindung mit dem schwarzen Schlauch echt sexy. 

13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - gerandelt - black nickel | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hat irgendwie einen "rauen" und "groben" Look. Nicht so auf bling bling und glänzend wie alles andere heute so in WaKüs. Fand ich im nachhinein schon schade, dass ich kein offenes Case gebaut habe


----------



## Rarek (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> [...]
> Persönlich finde ich es noch immer sehr sehr schade, dass man den AGB nicht am MO-RA3 befestigen kann, wenn man gleichzeitig die Wandhalterung samt Blende nutzt. Geht leider nur mit Standfüßen was ich etwas schade finde.[...]



bei dem Phobya Radiatorstand in passender Größe gibts Löcher an der Seite, welche extra für AGB's sind ^^
zudem kannste damit deinen MO-RA auch anne Wand heften


----------



## v3nom (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze den Phobya Stand und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe keinen AGB/Pumpe dran, aber es gibt wirklich viele Bohrungen dafür.


----------



## Rarek (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Phobya Stand und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe keinen AGB/Pumpe dran, aber es gibt wirklich viele Bohrungen dafür.



daher auch die empfehlung... 
einmal angeschaut das teil und dann wanderte es auch schon auf dem "ich erweitere meine WK" Merkzettel


----------



## chischko (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem, dass sich die Aquasuite direkt nach dem Start immer wieder geschlossen hat. Grund war der RivaTuner Statics Server - hier muss eine Ausnahme hinzugefügt werden und das Application detection level für die aquasuite auf none gestellt werden  > Problem gelöst. Das aber nur am Rande, ist glaube ich nicht unmittelbar mit dem dargestellten Problem verwandt. (Nachdem ich lange gesucht habe, wollte ich die Info mal da lassen  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melde euphorisch! Erfolg!!! Danke für den einfachen und praktischen Tipp!!!


----------



## Tony130 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe eine frage, 
ich würde gerne ein Phobya Temperatursensor am mainbaord anschließen, könnte ich die wassertemperatur im spiel anzeigen lassen? mit dem gigabyte tool 3DOSD geht das schon aber dort muss ich das immer wieder einstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuche es mal mit HWInfo.
Hiermit kann ich zumindest alles von meinem Aquaero und meiner Ultimate Pumpe mittels OSD(MSI Afterburner) im Spiel mit anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Tony130 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit HWInfo.
> Hiermit kann ich zumindest alles von meinem Aquaero und meiner Ultimate Pumpe mittels OSD(MSI Afterburner) im Spiel mit anzeigen lassen.



danke es klappt. könnte man das auch ohne msi afterburner anzeigen lassen?  bzw rivatuner mit hwinfo64 starten.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich habe gerade meine DDC/AGB Kombi umgebaut.

Es handelte sich um eine EK DDC MX mit 6W, die 6W Version finde ich in dem Sinn klasse, da sie nicht geregelt werden muss. Mit ihren 3000rpm sollte sie schnell genug sein für die meisten Wasserkühlungen. Zudem handelt es sich vom Motor, "mechanisch" um genau den gleichen wie bei den stärkeren Versionen, welche sehr nahe an ihrem Limit arbeiten, somit ist die Gefahr einer Überlastung fast ausgeschlossen.

Beim auseinander Bauen, war es bei der Platine leicht feucht  naja beim letzten Aufbau, knackte es einmal sehr kurz am Pumpen Top (meine Schuld), von aussen schien alles dicht geblieben zu sein. Auch jetzt kann ich optisch keinen Riss finden. Möglich ist aber dass ein Mircoriss vorhanden ihr und eben nur eine extrem geringe Menge durch sickert. Führer oder später wäre es sicher zu einem Kurzschluss gekommen, deshalb schon mal der Umbau.

Weiter soll eine DDC ja noch leiser werden desto mehr Gewicht sie hat, und hier das Erfreuliche, von der MX Version (Plastik Spritzguss Top, Plastik Pumpengehäuse) zu einer "Elite" Kombi, sprich POM Top, mit einem Pumpengehäuse aus Metal. Dies hat das Gesamtgewicht von 300gr auf 580gr gehoben, also fasst das doppelte.

Weiter kommt eine Änderung an der Fixierung, anstatt dass nur die Pumpe mit den Gummifüssen montiert wird, wird der Pumpenhalter ebenfalls mit Gummifüssen versehen. 

Perfekt wäre natürlich ein Shoggy, allerdings gefällt dieser mir nicht, da die Pumpe aber eh schon sehr leise war, sollte diese kleine Optimierungen eine eigentlich nicht nötige Besserung bringen.


----------



## Shutterfly (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> bei dem Phobya Radiatorstand in passender Größe gibts Löcher an der Seite, welche extra für AGB's sind ^^
> zudem kannste damit deinen MO-RA auch anne Wand heften



Ich habe den MO-RA an der Wand. Jedoch, wie ich oben schrieb: Sobald der MO-RA an der Wand ist, kann der Watercool AGB nicht mehr am MO-RA befestigt werden. Wieso? Weil der AGB an genau die Löcher soll, wo die Wandhalterung ist  Und da auf der anderen Seite die Lüfter sind, ist dies nicht möglich 

Das dies nicht geht habe ich auch schriftlich von Watercool bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Rarek (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja... aber nur wenn du auch die Wandhalerung verwendest, welche für den MO-RA gedacht ist... der Radiatorstand ist universell einsetzbar im gegensatz zu dem original Zubehör ^^


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> danke es klappt. könnte man das auch ohne msi afterburner anzeigen lassen?  bzw rivatuner mit hwinfo64 starten.


Wenn du  den riva tuner mit hwinfo64 startest geht es auch ohne den  afterburner.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Mora ist geflutet, die GPU kommt nicht mehr über 40°C 

Noch zwei Sachen dazu:
-Ich hatte mich mal geäussert, dass das EK-Rotary Terminal so schwer ist und es wahrscheinlich mit für die hängende GPU verantwortlich ist (das sie mir dem PMMA Terminal nicht so hing), so der Unterschied vom Rotary zum POM-Terminal (mit 2 Verschlussstopfen) sind gute 50gr. Jetzt hängt die GPU nicht mehr. Ob hier nur das geringere Gewicht oder die "besseren" pci-e Slots geholfen habe, kann ich aber nicht so sagen

-ich habe ein (oder vielleicht mehrere) Noctua NF-F12 Lüfter welcher fürchterlich zu surren anfängt, sobald er mit mit PWM gesteuert wird. Jetzt muss ich jeden Lüfter einzeln testen


----------



## Chukku (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind das normale NF-F12 oder die schwarzen "industrial" Varianten?

Wenn es normale sind, dürfte das nicht sein und ich bin sicher, dass dir der Support von Noctua dir den kostenlos ersetzt..  wenn du den einzelnen Übeltäter denn findest.
Wenn es aber alle sind, dann könnte es auch am PWM Signal deines MB liegen.. dann wirds schwieriger.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Sind das normale NF-F12 oder die schwarzen "industrial" Varianten?



Nein sind die Normalen, schon vor einiger Zeit als ich sie an meinem "alten" MB am PWM Anschluss hatte, machten sie extreme Probleme, sprich ein Surren, welches aber nicht der Lüftergeschwindigkeit entspricht. Damals dachte ich das Gigabyte MB hätte ne Macke, aber jetzt genau das gleiche beim Asus... Wollte eh die Verkablung nochmal auseinander nehmen, da sie sehr viel Platz unter dem Mora nimmte und ich das Sleeving, welches man eh nicht sieht, entfernen wollte, um etwas abzuspecken.


----------



## Chukku (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok.. das ist dann wirklich untypisch.
Ich reagiere ziemlich empfindlich auf jede Art von Nebengeräuschen bei meinen Lüftern und die NF-F12 sind die einzigen, mit denen ich bisher restlos zufrieden war.

Hoffentlich sind nur einzelne Lüfter bei dir betroffen, dann gestaltet sich die Diskussion mit dem Support einfacher.
Wenn es alle NF-F12 sind, argumentieren sie evtl. Dass der Fehler bei dir liegen muss.


----------



## Shutterfly (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich jeden Lüfter einzeln testen



Silent Wings 3 *hust hust*


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, hab eben destilliertes Wasser gekauft... Ich gehe Mal Radiatoren reinigen 

Bin momentan am überlegen bis Anfi-Tec endlich kommt einen GPU Only loop zu bauen. Dann fehlen mir aber Lüfter für die Radis -.-


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hoffe auch, dass es nur ein Lüfter ist, mal sehen.

Noch ne Info zum ZMT Schlauch;

Als ich mit meinem ersten Loop angefangen hatte, hatte ich eine kleine Reserve ZMT Schlauch dazu gekauft. Sowohl der vom Kit wie der Separat gekaufte, war es extrem schwierig die Überwurfmuttern fest zu schrauben. Der Schlauch war so dick, dass es nur sehr knapp passte. Mir ist auch als wäre er damals als 16mm/10mm verkauft wurde. 

Jetzt wird er als 15,9/9,5mm verkauft. Als ich heute die neue Box benutzen musste, sah ich optisch keinen Unterschied, beim Verschrauben dann aber das Wunder; die Überwurfmuttern liessen sich sehr geschmeidig festziehen und der Schlauch hält bombenfest.


----------



## the_leon (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> So, hab eben destilliertes Wasser gekauft... Ich gehe Mal Radiatoren reinigen
> 
> Bin momentan am überlegen bis Anfi-Tec endlich kommt einen GPU Only loop zu bauen. Dann fehlen mir aber Lüfter für die Radis -.-



von der GPU kannst ja schonmal 2 runterschrauben


----------



## ebastler (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann hab ich aber immer noch erst 3 Lüfter für Radis...
2 wollte ich einem Freund abkaufen und der hat sie vergessen als wir uns letztes Mal gesehen haben, hab also erst 5 hier, wovon die CPU 2 braucht :/


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> So, hab eben destilliertes Wasser gekauft... Ich gehe Mal Radiatoren reinigen
> 
> Bin momentan am überlegen bis Anfi-Tec endlich kommt einen GPU Only loop zu bauen. Dann fehlen mir aber Lüfter für die Radis -.-



Gründlich reinigen  , ich weiß mein magic cool ist kein Vergleich aber Lötreste sind da gerne drinnen......
Beim Airplex Radical 2(hab ihn trozdem mit destiliertem Wasser gereinigt) bin ich immer noch erstaunt wie gut die Qualität von dem Radiator ist


----------



## Rarek (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist halt ein Rohr Radi soweit ich weiß ^^
durch die Herstellung selbst können einfach keine Lötreste drinne sein ^^


im nachinein hätt ich mir auch lieber die geholt, aber nem Geschenktem Gaul...  
bzw. gesponsortem in diesem Fall - aber es hat mir Erfahrung gebracht, zudem läuft sie bisher einwandfrei - also Mekern kann ich net über ALC, denn bisher hält alles was es verspricht


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin zufällig auf den Airplex radical 2 gestoßen, ein Händler in der nähe hatte ihn im Angebot da musste ich zuschlagen - lüfter waren auch da somit waren nur m3 schrauben und mutter zu kaufen 
Solange der netzradiator nicht leck schlägt nutzen - mehr Fläche ist immer gut


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> ...
> -ich habe ein (oder vielleicht mehrere) Noctua NF-F12 Lüfter welcher fürchterlich zu surren anfängt, sobald er mit mit PWM gesteuert wird. Jetzt muss ich jeden Lüfter einzeln testen



Ich habe den Übeltäter gefunden und es war/ist nur einer. Das PWM Kabel ist los (Rotorseite) und dadurch lief der Lüfter immer auf 100%, zudem ratterte das lose Kabel gegen die Lüfterblätter.

Da ich nicht weiss ob dies meine Schuld ist, werde ich gar nicht versuchen es mit dem Support zu regeln. Shit happens. 

Ich habe noch einen sehr guten NF-P12 PWM (diese sind selten da nur mit dem NH-D14 Version Sockel 2011 ausgeliefert wurde), welcher nun den Pltz einnimmt  In der Mitte vom Mora 

Ich werde aber versuchen den NF-F12 selbst zu reparieren.


----------



## Chukku (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist die Welt ja wieder in Ordnung 

übrigens ist der NF-P12 PWM nicht so selten.. kann man ganz normal kaufen
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laut Noctua ist das einfach das Mittelding zwischen einem Airflow und einem StaticPressure Fan und damit hauptsächlich für besonders restriktive Gehäuse oder Luftkühler (oder Radiatoren mit nicht zu hoher Lamellendichte) gedacht:
Welchen Noctua 120mm Lufter soll ich wahlen?

Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Lüfter.. hab da auch einen von auf einem NexXxos ST30 Radi.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An einem meiner NF-A14 habe ich auch ein Wackelkontakt, aber am Stecker.
Hier muss ich manchmal etwas herum wackeln bis der nicht mit 100% läuft, glaube das ist der eine den ich gebraucht gekauft habe.
Denn von denen habe ich drei Stück verbaut und einer war gebraucht. Zuvor dachte ich es würde an der Verlängerung liegen, aber dieses habe ich bei meinem Umbau letzte Woche umgetauscht.

Gestern sind meine neuen zwei Temperatursensoren gekommen und die habe ich nun innerhalb des Gehäuse am Auslass zum Mora und Einlass verbaut.
Nun kann ich die Temperaturen zum und zurück vom Mora mit einsehen. Zum Glück habe ich ein Thermometer fürs Ohr was auch zum messen von Temperaturen von Babyflaschen und Badewasser gedacht ist.
So konnte ich die Temperatursensoren richtig einstellen, denn die haben zu viel Temperatur angezeigt. Mein dritter zeigt komischer Weise mit Stellung auf Null richtig an. Habe ihn auch mit kontrolliert.

Kann aber daran liegen das die zwei an der Rückseite des Gehäuse verbaut wurden und ich deshalb die Kabeln etwas verlängern musste und der Widerstand nun etwas höher ist, so dass es in Original Stellung den Wert falsch ausgibt.
Ohne Verlängern hätte ich quer durch das Gehäuse direkt zum AE6LT gehen. Was ich aber nicht wollte, da ich die Kabeln von hinten nicht sichtbar verbauen wollte.


----------



## ebastler (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eben angefangen meine Radiatoren zu putzen und habe sie Mal einige Minuten in beide Richtungen mit fast kochendem Leitungswasser durchflutet (unsere Dusche kann absurd heiß werden) und mir dabei die Pfoten verbrannt. Nun würde ich sie mit Frosch Fettlöser und Frosch Kalklöser (kein Fan von biologisch nicht abbaubarer Cilit Bang Keule, hat mir leon empfohlen) putzen.

Wie sieht es mit den ganzen anderen Teilen (Pumpe, AGB, GPU Block, Winkelanschlüsse) aus? Muss ich die auch putzen? Wenn ja wie? Die EK 45° Winkel wirken schonmal fettig innen.


----------



## illousion (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe eben angefangen meine Radiatoren zu putzen und habe sie Mal einige Minuten in beide Richtungen mit fast kochendem Leitungswasser durchflutet (unsere Dusche kann absurd heiß werden) und mir dabei die Pfoten verbrannt. Nun würde ich sie mit Frosch Fettlöser und Frosch Kalklöser (kein Fan von biologisch nicht abbaubarer Cilit Bang Keule, hat mir leon empfohlen) putzen.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den ganzen anderen Teilen (Pumpe, AGB, GPU Block, Winkelanschlüsse) aus? Muss ich die auch putzen? Wenn ja wie? Die EK 45° Winkel wirken schonmal fettig innen.



Naja wenn sie innen fettig wirken könnte ein Wasserbad mit Spülmittel schon die richtige Lösung sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den ganzen anderen Teilen (Pumpe, AGB, GPU Block, Winkelanschlüsse) aus? Muss ich die auch putzen? Wenn ja wie? Die EK 45° Winkel wirken schonmal fettig innen.



Zwingend putzen musst du nicht, es sei denn man kann wirklich gröberen Schmutz sehen. In letzterem Falle reicht warmes Seifenwasser in aller Regel aus.
Keine extremeren Putzmittel verwenden, sehr ausgibig mit klarem Wasser nachspülen und die Pumpe nur dann reinigen wenns wirklich sein muss.


----------



## ebastler (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, dann mach ich es so. Die Pumpe darf dann noch etwas destilliertes Wasser aus der Flasche und wieder zurück pumpen, das sollte zum Reinigen von Pumpe + AGB reichen. Der Bitspower Winkel wirkt sauber, die EK Winkel lege ich dann in verdünnten Frosch Fettlöser 👍

Danke euch!

Die Pumpe ist ne nagelneue AC D5, denen vertraue ich Mal dass sie sauber ist.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir gestern noch zwei Temperatursensoren an Ein und Auslass meines Mora dazu verbaut.
Nun kann ich die Temperaturen davon auch mit auslesen.

Komischerweise war mein Sensor den ich auf halben Weg zwischen Pumpe und erstem Radiator bereits verbaut hatte sehr genau.
Die zwei neuen musste ich aber nachjustieren, da sie etwa 1 Grad zu viel anzeigten. Hierzu habe ich ein Thermometer verwendet was fürs Ohr ist und hiermit auch Babyflaschen oder Badewasser gemessen werden kann.
Hoffe die Temperaturen die ich jeweils am Schlauch und Schlauchanschlüsse versucht habe auszumessen passen nun so. Es war aber nicht einfach da sich immer etwas im Komma Bereich bei jeder Messung ein klein wenig geändert hat.

Vielleicht kommt der Unterschied dadurch zustande da ich die Kabeln verlängern musste.
Denn das Original Kabel hätte nur gereicht wenn ich von hinten nach vorne direkt zum AE gegangen wäre.
Ich wollte die Kabeln aber von hinten nicht sichtbar verlegen, daher mussten sie länger sein.

Zum verlängern habe ich mir andere Temperaturfühler genommen die ich noch aus einer alten Lüftersteuerung da hatte und habe nur die Kabeln dazu verwendet und den Fühler davon einfach abgetrennt.
So hatte ich direkt die Stecker schon mit dran. Habe aber die neuen Kabeln nicht durchgeschnitten sondern die ab isolierten Kabelende des Verlängerungskabel mit Lötzinn etwas versehen und als Stecker einfach einzeln eingesteckt und  mit Isolierband alles fixiert. So kann ich die Original Kabeln jederzeit wieder in Original verwenden.

Möglich das sich der Widerstand durch das verlängern verändert hat und ich deshalb die Sensoren neu einstellen musste.
Ach so, die Sensoren habe ich an den Schottverschraubungen am Gehäuse selber angebracht, also nicht direkt am Mora.

Dadurch habe ich die Temperatur nach der CPU und die Temperatur nach dem Mora vor der Grafikkarte.
Nach der Grafikkarte kommt dann mein AGB, meine Pumpe, mein Durchlusssensor und dann mein nächster Temperatursensor den ich bereits dort verbaut hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur aus Interesse: Und was fängst du nun mit diesen diversen Mess-Informationen bzgl. der Wassertemperatur an?


----------



## Trash123 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das nennt man Hobby. Spaß an der Technik


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, brauchen nicht... aber haben wollen... 

Ist schon interessant sehen zu können wie sich Temperaturen vor und nach bestimmten Blöcke ändern oder zu sehen wie weit der Mora von Einlass zum Auslass bezogen auf die Lüfterdrehzahl ausmacht.
In gewisser weise ist es daher nur Spielerei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Das nennt man Hobby.



Und das soll nun eine korrekte Antwort sein? Um den Spaß dann zu steigern könnte ihr vor jedes 1/4 Gewinde einen Temperatur-Sensor schrauben und würde damit seinen Spaß weiter steigern.

Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass es so sein wird. Viel hätte ich vermutet, dass IICARUS ein konkretes Ziel verfolgt hat.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bisher habe ich dazu kein korrektes Ziel verfolgt, war nur Neugierde und die Möglichkeit was ich mit meinem neuen AE6 dazu hatte.
Ob ich diese Messwerte mal brauchen werde steht daher noch nicht geschrieben, möglich wäre aber alles oder bestimmte Leistungsmessungen jetzt machen zu können. 

Genauso können bestimmte Virtuelle Sensoren angelegt werden, da hierzu mehrere Temperatursensoren dazu notwendig sind. 
Demnach können bestimmte Regelungen dann dazu mit bestimmt werden. Als weitere Sensoren habe ich noch 1x Außentemperatur(Raum) und 1x Innentemperatur(Gehäuse) mit verbaut.

Aber in diesem Sinn war die Aussage mit Hobby zur Technik schon korrekt, da ich momentan dazu noch nichts konkretes anstrebe und es sich hauptsächlich nur um Messwerte handelt die ich einsehen wollte.
Da ich etwa 1 Grad mehr auf dem Temperatursensor des Einlass(Mora) habe, habe ich auch die Kurvenregelung dazu für die Lüfter vom Mora dazu bestimmt. Bin aber noch am testen was besser oder optimaler ist. Aber auf dem einen Grad mehr kommt es normal auch nicht mehr mit an.


----------



## ebastler (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IICARUS - Danke vielmals für deinen Tipp damals um meine Aquasuite zum sinnvollen Autostart zu kriegen - hat geklappt  

Ich Bau bei mir auch einen Tempsensor nach den letzten Radi und vor den AGB - nach dem regel ich die Lüfter, und weil noch Platz war einen nach die GPU einfach weil ein Sensor mir da sinnvoller vorkam als ein Stopfen [emoji14]


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte ja mal gefragt, wie es aussieht bei einer externen Wakü ob 2 Lüfter in der Front vom Gehäuse reichen würden.

Bis jetzt laufen die beiden NF-P14 mit gemütlichen 480rpm und sind so nicht aus dem Case hörbar, im betrieb mit permanenter CPU (jetzt über 10 Stunden, Folding@Home), allerdings noch ohne OC, hatten die VRM's maximal 50°C (HWiNFO64). Also hier keine Bedenken.

Allerdings wird die PCH Temperatur sehr hoch angezeigt, mit 65°C. Hier würde sogar ein Lüfter hinten raus nix bringen. Da 65°C für einen Chip aber im Allgemeinen noch immer nicht bedenklich ist, werde ich dies trotzdem mal so im Auge behalten.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich dazu kein korrektes Ziel verfolgt, war nur Neugierde und die Möglichkeit was ich mit meinem neuen AE6 dazu hatte.



Danke, das ist eine Antwort womit ich arbeiten kann  

Weswegen ich fragte: Meines Wissens machen mehrere Durchfluss-Sensoren selbst bei großen Kreisläufen wenig Sinn, da diese zu träge reagieren. Zumindest wenn man solche nimmt, welche in ein 1/4er Gewinde eingebaut sind. Bei höheren Durchflüssen vermischt sich das "warme" und "kalte" Wasser so schnell, dass es eine konstante Temperatur ergibt.

Sieht man ja auch bei deren Temperaturen sehr schön. Abzüglich aller Messtoleranzen sind diese bei allen drei Sensoren eigentlich identisch. Daher kam meine Frage auf.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Allerdings wird die PCH Temperatur sehr hoch angezeigt, mit 65°C. Hier würde sogar ein Lüfter hinten raus nix bringen. Da 65°C für einen Chip aber im Allgemeinen noch immer nicht bedenklich ist, werde ich dies trotzdem mal so im Auge behalten.



Da zwei Lüfter in der Front jedoch schon das Optimum bzgl. Einlass darstellen, brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen. An den 65°C wird auch kein zusätzlicher Lüfter hinten etwas ändern  Einzig wenn du einen Fan frontal auf den PCH ausrichtest, dann sollte ich da etwas ändern. Aber wie du schon sagst: 65°C sind vollkommen bedenkenlos, wenn auch nicht schön mit der 6 vorne


----------



## DrDave (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shutterfly, er bezieht das "die" auf Temperatur. *duck und weg*


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> @Shutterfly, er bezieht das "die" auf Temperatur. *duck und weg*



Shit. Stimmt, korrigiere ich. Wurde vorzeitig getriggert.


----------



## ebastler (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es juckt in den Fingern, scheiß auf Anfi-Tec, ich Bau erstmal GPU Only auf und bau den CPU Block halt ein wenn er kommt ^^


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel Spaß, in doppelter Hinsicht: Einmal beim bauen und später beim Wasser ablassen


----------



## ebastler (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja vor dem Ablassen graut mir 

Wobei mir Grad ein Problem auffällt - ich glaube meine AC Backplate beißt sich mit dem CPU Kühler... ****


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ui da musst du wirklich nen kleines Case bzw ne enge Situation haben. Kannst mal nen Foto machen? Das würd ich gern sehen. Kann mir nicht sonrecht vorstellen das dazwischen man Platzprobleme beinem Wasserkühler haben kann.

Edit: Oder meinst du Designtechnich?


----------



## ebastler (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe noch eben den Luftkühler auf der CPU weil Anfi-Tec so lange braucht und die XCS Backplate von AC baut dick auf. Sonst wäre in dem Eimer Platz genug 

Da der AGB in der Front sitzt mit dem Auslass auf Höhe der unteren GPU Slots kann ich nur Slot 1 sinnvoll verschlauchen, also müssen CPU und GPU kuscheln.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

mal ein paar Fragen in die Runde. Ich würde wohl nach dem Sommer von einer 970 auf eine 1070/1080 oder Vega umsteigen und würde gerne endlich eine Wasserkühlung nutzen. Zu Weihnachten steht dann wohl auch ein cpu upgrade an. Bevor ich mich reinlese wüsste ich gerne, ob es bei mir Sinn machen würde. Da mir die 970 an heißen Tagen trotz fehlendem Seitenteil immer noch 76° bei 1900rpm (anstelle von 79° bei geschlossenen Case mit 2600rpm) erreicht, denke ich über einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV nach, weil den könnte man für beide Karten weiternutzen, falls es mit einer Wasserkühlung nichts wird. Habe noch einen Alpenfön Peter der ersten Generation von meiner 4870, aber muss mich erst schlau machen, ob der auf eine 970 passt.

Wie viel besser ist eine Wasserkühlung im Vergleich zu Nachrüstkühler wie dem Accelero IV oder MK26? Mir ist eine "so leise wie möglich" System im Nichtspielbetrieb wichtig. Ist hier ein Unterschied, ob sich die Lüfter auf einem Radiator oder im Gehäuse drehen? Würde es bei youtube, twitch, netflix komplett ohne drehende Lüfter klappen? (auch in Hinsicht mit einer neuen cpu mit oc)
Im Spielbetrieb in Verbindung mit OC wird das mit Luftkühlung schon etwas komplizierter. Möglichst gerine Lautstärke wäre mir wichtiger als geringe Temperaturen.

Würde es Sinn machen jetzt schon die 970 unter Wasser zu setzen oder müsste man für eine 1070/1080 zu viel ändern? Wie sehr wirkt sich die bessere Temperatur auf Verbrauch, Temperatur und Takt der 1000er Reihe aus? Weniger Temperatur bedeutet mehr Boosttakt, weniger Verbrauch und Spannung, also mehr automatische Übertaktung. Kann man das so verstehen? Luft 70° = 1900mhz und Wasser 50° = 2000mhz.

Kann man diesen Infos abschätzen über welchen Preis wir hier reden?


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wobei mir Grad ein Problem auffällt - ich glaube meine AC Backplate beißt sich mit dem CPU Kühler... ****



Wenn du eh noch einmal ran willst, dann packe die Karte in einen anderen PCIe Slot. Sollte doch noch einer verfügbar sein oder?

Die Schläuche kannst du ja dann etwas länger machen, damit es so passt, wenn du es später regulär einbaust.



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> mal ein paar Fragen in die Runde. Ich würde wohl nach dem Sommer von einer 970 auf eine 1070/1080 oder Vega umsteigen und würde gerne endlich eine Wasserkühlung nutzen



Wie schon gesagt wurde: Im Endeffekt hängt die Lautstärke davon ab, wie viel du bezahlen willst und wie viel Radiator-Fläche du bereitstellen kannst.

Die 970 würde ich nicht mehr anpacken. Wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst und CPU sowie GPU kühlen willst, dann gehe jedoch einmal von mindestens 500 Euro aus. Ich selbst habe meinen i7 sowie meine 1080 grob für 750 Euro (100 Euro GPU Block, 80 Euro CPU Block, 30 Backplate, 60 Euro Pumpe, 50 Euro AGB, 270 Euro MO-RA3 Radiator mit Wandhaltung, 160 Euro Lüfter) überschlagen umgerüstet. Dabei enthalten sind aber keine Fittinge, Schläuche etc.

Dafür habe ich ein, für mich, unglaublich leises bzw. unhörbares System... unter Last! Dafür habe ich jedoch auch einen dicken Radiator mit 9 140er Silent Wings 3 an der Wand hängen. Temperaturen von CPU und GPU gehen unter Volllast nie über 60°C. Im normalen Gaming-Betrieb selten über 45°C. Lüfter drehen dabei nur mit 500 rpm. 

Lohnt sich dies aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen? Ganz klar nein. Ein guter CPU-Kühler (Dark Rock 3) samt einer guten Grafikkarte mit gutem Kühler wäre weitaus günstiger gewesen und vermutlich nicht all zu sehr lauter. Hats mir aber Laune gemacht und kann ich damit leben, dass mein Setup nun um die 3000 Euro gekostet hat? Jo 

Ein Vergleich zu den von dir genannten Luftkühlern habe ich.


----------



## Chukku (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also gerade bei relativ effizienten Karten wie den 1070/1080, die nicht übermässig viel Hitze erzeugen, wird eine "normale" Wasserkühlung (ca. 2 Radiatoren um die 240-280mm) auch nicht wirklich leiser sein als ein guter Nachrüstkühler wie ein Accelero oder Morpheus.

Dafür muss man dann schon sehr viel Radiatorfläche aufbauen und das wird dann (wie von Shutterfly beschrieben) entsprechend teuer.

Wichtigstes Argument für eine Wasserkühlung ist eigentlich, dass es sau cool ist, Spaß macht und gut aussieht 

Und bei Stromfressern wie einer TITAN oder xy80Ti, die schnell mal 300W an Wärme umsetzen, stösst man mit Luft natürlich auch viel schneller an die Grenzen.. da macht WaKü dann auch wieder mehr Sinn.
Es ist natürlich gut möglich, dass Vega auch in diesem Bereich landen wird.. das wissen wir jetzt halt noch nicht.


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ging ja schnell  Über die 970 seid ihr euch einig 

Optik ist mir komplett egal, aber wie ihr selbst schreibt, ich würde nach so vielen Jahren doch endlich eine Wasserkühlung in den Händen halten, weil es mich einfach reizen würde  Lautstärke kommt bei mir an erster Stelle, erst an zweiter die Temperatur. Da habe ich mir wohl den teuersten Teil rausgesucht. Auf der anderen Seite nimmt die Kühlung auf mehrere Generationen von cpu und gpu mit, also würde sich das mit der Zeit relativieren.

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich jetzt echt nicht mit 500€ gerechnet habe. Ich dachte mir, weil immer wieder AiOs auf den Markt kommen, dass die DIY Variante im Preis nach unten geht. Da kommt mir als erstes der Gedanke, dass ich mit 500€ auch (einiges) mehr Leistung bekommen könnte (bessere gpu, besser cpu, mehr ram, größere ssd).

Ich kann das schwer beurteilen, weil mir ein MO-RA3 oder 240-280mm Radiator nicht wirklich was sagt. Ich weiß nur, dass bei vielen Wasserkühlungsnutzern die Pumpe das Problem bei der Lautstärke ist. Aber tendentiell würde es mich einfach reizen  Ich schau mal inwie weit ich mich da auf die schnelle schlau zu dem Thema machen kann.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, weil immer wieder AiOs auf den Markt kommen, dass die DIY Variante im Preis nach unten geht.



AiO-Varianten sind jedoch nur eine billige Lösungen für den Massenmarkt. Hier findest du nicht die gleiche Qualität wie bei einer Custom-WaKü. Alleine mein CPU-Block kostet (je nach Ausführung) zwischen 60-90 Euro. Das hat seine Gründe: Kupfer, kein Aluminium. Herstellung in Deutschland, nicht irgendwo im Ausland. Er gehört zu einem der besten CPU-Blöcke, welche auf dem Markt sind.

Nun muss man ehrlicherweise auch sagen: Es gibt auch günstigere CPU-Blöcke, welche dann vielleicht 3-4 Grad schlechter sind aber dafür auch etwas weniger kosten. Damit kann man dann den Preis noch etwas senken. Du wirst aber NIE den Preis einer AiO unterbieten können. Alleine aus dem Grund weil die AiO nur CPU und nicht CPU+GPU kühlt.

Der eigentliche Grund, weswegen die AiOs aber so verdammt günstig sind, sind diese Dinge:

- Massenmarkt
- Nicht auf Langlebigkeit ausgelegt
- Geschlossene Aluminium-Systeme, daher günstiger in der Herstellung

EK hat erst letztens ein Komplett-Paket für CPU und GPU auf Basis einer Aluminium-Lösung vorgestellt. GPU und CPU kosten hier zusammen nur 270 Euro und du brauchst nur dest. Wasser dazukaufen. Der Rest ist inkludiert. Nachteil hier ist: Es ist nur ein 280er Radiator dabei, d.h. zwei 140er Lüfter. Silent bekommst du damit nicht hin.


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist sogar nur ein 240mm Radi


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, noch schlimmer. Und darüber gehen dann CPU/GPU? Muhahaha


----------



## Chukku (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Allerdings werden sie natürlich die entsprechenden Einzel-Komponenten wie den EK-Alustream Radi und die Alu Fittings auch früher oder später in den shop mit aufnehmen.
So ein zusätzlicher Alu 240er Alu Radi sollte dann zusammen mit den Fittings sicher nicht mehr als 40-50€ Aufpreis kosten.

Bis es soweit ist, macht das Set aber meiner Meinung nach wirklich keinen Sinn.
So ein Fluid Gaming A240 Set nur für die CPU für ca. 170€ macht als Alternative zur AiO aber wirklich Sinn.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Oh, noch schlimmer. Und darüber gehen dann CPU/GPU? Muhahaha



Leise wird das natürlich garantiert nicht.
Aber verglichen mit einer GPU AiO, die die Wärme einer 1080Ti über einen einzelnen 120er abgeben will, wäre das immerhin schonmal ein Fortschritt 
Und wie gesagt: wenn man es dann bald endlich mal erweitern kann, wirds vielleicht wirklich interessant.


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Pumpenlautstärke bekommt man in den Griff. Zudem gibt es Pumpen, die von Haus aus schon recht leise sind.
> Faustregel für Raditoren im Silentbetrieb: 120mm Lüfter für 50 bis max. 100 Watt Abwärme.


Die Faustregel versteh ich nicht, also den Satz mein ich. Bei einer Wasserkühlung will man doch die Lüfter so langsam wie möglich haben. Bei der Luftkühlern haben die meisten 2-3 Lüfter, aber wichtig ist der Kühlkörper, dessen Rolle der Radiator (?) übernimmt. 

@Shutterfly
Ja stimmt, so macht das absolut Sinn. Entweder gute Nachrüstluftkühler oder keine halben Sachen machen und "richtige" Wasserkühlung. Gibt es Unterschiede, ob man alles im Case oder außerhalb hat? Klar kann man außerhalb größer werden, aber müssen dann nicht trotzdem zumindest 2 Lüfter für den Gehäusedurchzug sorgen?


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, wenn die Aluminium-Teile im Shop anbieten, dann könnte man das erweitern. Dann fände ich das auch interessanter. Ein zweiter 240er Radi oder wenigstens noch ein 120er würde das GPU/CPU-Set ja für Einsteiger wenigstens etwas attraktiver machen. Das die keinen 360er Radio genommen haben, kann ich wegen der Gehäuse-Kompatibilität auch verstehen.



Chukku schrieb:


> Aber verglichen mit einer GPU AiO, die die Wärme einer 1080Ti über einen einzelnen 120er abgeben will, wäre das immerhin schonmal ein Fortschritt



Naja bedingt. Man hat zwar zwei 120er, jedoch muss der dann auch noch die CPU mit andecken. Je nach Spiel kann die CPU-Belastung aber auch hoch sein und dann ist der Fortschritt praktisch wieder dahin 



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, so macht das absolut Sinn. Entweder gute Nachrüstluftkühler oder keine halben Sachen machen und "richtige" Wasserkühlung. Gibt es Unterschiede, ob man alles im Case oder außerhalb hat? Klar kann man außerhalb größer werden, aber müssen dann nicht trotzdem zumindest 2 Lüfter für den Gehäusedurchzug sorgen?



Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede. Im Gehäuse verwendet man üblicherweise Radiatoren mit in den Größen 240, 280, 360. Also entweder mit zwei 120/240er bzw. drei 120er Lüftern. Diese passen in entsprechende Gehäuse. Außerhalb des Gehäuses gibt es viel größere Radiatoren.

Der MO-RA3 420 LT, welchen ich z.B. habe, der hat neun 140er Lüfter. Neun! Das passt in kein Case. Diese großen Radiatoren sind entweder für enorme Abwärme (SLI mit starkem OC) oder extremen Silent-Betrieb gedacht bzw. sinnvoll. Bei mir ist es Silent. 

Dadurch ist mein PC jedoch nicht mehr mobil. Da die Zeiten der LAN bei mir aber eh vorbei sind, kann ich damit leben. Wenn man Radiatoren extern verbaut, dann muss man sich natürlich auch darum kümmern wie die Schläuche aus dem PC kommen. Dafür hat man dann aber den Vorteil, dass man nicht auch noch die Radiatoren im Gehäuse unterbringen muss. Je nach Größe des Gehäuses kann das nämlich anstrengend werden.

Daher gehen viele Leute, welche wirklich Silent wollen, direkt zum externen Radiator.

Dazu muss man beachten: Der MO-RA 3 kostet ca. 220 Euro. Ein 280er Radiator (wo zwei 140er Lüfter drauf kommen) kostet z.B. 50-60 Euro. Man bekommt beim MO-RA 3 z.B. viel mehr Radiatorfläche für das gleiche Geld.

Zusätzlich benötige ich nur zwei Fittinge. Wenn du zwei 280er Radiatoren verbaust, dann brauchst du vier. Je nach Preis sind das entweder 3 bis 10 Euro das Stück.

Und nun beende ich meine Erzählung. Du solltest merken, dass das Thema nicht so einfach ist und man viele Möglichkeiten hat (es gibt alleine mindestens 3 unterschiedliche Pumpen-Arten, welche alle Vor- und Nachteile haben). Wenn dich das Thema wirklich interessiert und du auch bereit bist, dass Geld zu investieren (oder es zumindest in Betracht ziehst), dann schau dich erst einmal etwas um.

Für den Einstieg kann man (bedingt) folgendes Empfehlen: Ultimativer Waku Guide Das Gehause und was es haben sollte! - YouTube Leider ist die Playlist verkehrt herum und hat auch doppelte Videos. Wenn du aber gar keine Ahnung hast, dann schau dir das ruhig mal an 

Wobei der Typ auch nicht alle Produkte auf dem Markt anspricht. Er selbst gibt auch nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt.


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, ich bedanke mich  Dann heißt es jetzt sich schlau zu machen.


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So meine befreundeten Wasserratten. Die Planung geht bei mir weiter voran und folgende Komponenten stehen nun schon mehr oder weniger fest:
- 420mm Rad intern
- 240mm Rad intern 
- evtl 540 Rad extern in einer Box die ich unter den PC bauen würde
- Aquaero6LT (hab gern alles unter Kontrolle und denke das ist ein schönes Spielzeug für mich)
- evtl. Tempsensor wenn nicht in der Pumpe enthalten

Offen ist noch die Frage der Pumpe. Eine Aquastream Ultimate muss es mit dem Aquaero ja wirklich nicht sein, da würde wohl auch eine XT Standard reichen. Die Frage ist ob man die Leistung bei so einem Kreislauf wirklich braucht oder ob es nicht auch eine einfache DCP450 macht (2,6mWs; 450L/h Volumenstrom max)? 
Ich hätte zwar noch irgendwo auf dem Dachboden meiner Mutter eine mindestens 10 Jahre alte Laing DDC mit Plexiglasdeckel liegen aber ob ich das Teil wieder anschmeißen möchte weiß ich selbst nicht... hab ich jedenfalls als nicht allzu leise in Erinnerung und die ist über die Jahre bestimmt nicht besser geworden. 

Nächste Frage ist zum externen Radiator - junge die Schnellkupplungen gehen doch ganz schön ins Geld. Für einen Satz (2x M, 2xW) wird man schnell 50€ los. Oder gibt es da nicht auch etwas einfacheres zu kaufen wie man es von den Eisbär AIO's kennt? Optik ist mir da nicht so wichtig. Von Alphacool gibt es da ähnliche, die aber leider nur für 10/8er Schläuche sind und ich würde gern die Norprene Schläuche nehmen die es wohl nur als 13/10 gibt.


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die von den Eisbearen vertreibt Alphacool auch ohne die 11/8mm Schlauchanschlüsse und dann aus Metall statt aus Kunststoff.
Findest du sicher auf Aquatuning oder jemand hat zufällig nen Link da für dich ; )


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Billig ung gute schnellverschlüsse: EK-QDC 10mm - Gray  – EK Webshop


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Die von den Eisbearen vertreibt Alphacool auch ohne die 11/8mm Schlauchanschlüsse und dann aus Metall statt aus Kunststoff.
> Findest du sicher auf Aquatuning oder jemand hat zufällig nen Link da für dich ; )



du meinst diese? Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 - Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Das wäre durchaus eine Option - danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Schnellkupplungen sind teuer, jedoch bin ich von diesen überzeugt: Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Habe sie selbst in Nutzung und die verschließen wirklich super. Ein Tropfen maximal.


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Laing ist so eine Uraltvariante mit Molexstecker .. gut da könnte man sich einen Adapter basteln. Mal schauen ob ich das Teil noch finde


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stell mal die schnellkupplungen von Koolance in den Raum sehr hochwertig und sind keine DF bremse


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie alt die wirklich ist kann man noch am ehesten an der Rotorfarbe festmachen.
Mein Schwarz-Rotor Modell ist jedenfalls seit über nem Jahrzehnt auf 3-Pin umgelötet und immer noch ohne Murren aktiv.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie alt die wirklich ist kann man noch am ehesten an der Rotorfarbe festmachen.
> Mein Schwarz-Rotor Modell ist jedenfalls seit über nem Jahrzehnt auf 3-Pin umgelötet und immer noch ohne Murren aktiv.



oh das ist Respektabel. Da bin ich mut meuner 2 ider 2 1/2 Jahre alten ddc guter Dinge


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Die QD3 ? Die VL sind gut, haben aber auch kleine Schwächen.



Hab die VL3N - nur wie ich gerade sehe gibts die nicht mehr........


----------



## barmitzwa (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach mich heute mal auf die Suche nach der Pumpe. Evtl gibt es heute oder morgen Bilder von dem Dino 

Was sagt ihr zu gebrauchten Radiatoren? Man weiß ja nie wie der Kreislauf aufgebaut war, aber ich denke mir mit genug Reinigung (cillit bang o.Ä.) sollte das kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dicht sollte er sein  Schau auf verletzungen der Finnen bei Netzradiatoren. Bei Röhrenradiatoren müsste man schon nutwillig vorgegangen sein dass diese schaden nehmen.
Generell schadet reinigen nie, man weiß ja nie welche Flüssigkeiten da drinnen waren (Farbzusätze zb das alles kann im worst case irgendwann flocken)


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau der Punkt mit der Korrosion macht mir bei gebrauchten Radiatoren auch ein wenig Sorge. Hab gehofft das mit der Chemiekeule aber im Zweifelsfall heraus zu bekommen.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder der alten LAING DDC-1T. Ist sogar mit Drehzahlgeber.
Im inneren waren ein paar kristalline Ablagerungen, die sich aber mit einem feuchten Tuch gut entfernen ließen. Denke die ist noch einsatzbereit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Metall Top drauf und Weiterverwenden


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Genau der Punkt mit der Korrosion macht mir bei gebrauchten Radiatoren auch ein wenig Sorge. Hab gehofft das mit der Chemiekeule aber im Zweifelsfall heraus zu bekommen.



Wenn der Radiator nicht mit alu im kreislauf betrieben worden ist sollte es zu keiner schlimmen edelrostbildung kommen. Grünspan kann sich nur mit sauerstoff bilden blöd halt wenn destwasser und luft im Radiator eingeschlossen ist und man ihn dann einfach gelagert hat. Das Risiko muss man selber abschätzen, kennt man den Radiatorbesitzer? Wie geht er mit seinen Komponenten um usw.



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein paar Bilder der alten LAING DDC-1T. Ist sogar mit Drehzahlgeber.
> Im inneren waren ein paar kristalline Ablagerungen, die sich aber mit einem feuchten Tuch gut entfernen ließen. Denke die ist noch einsatzbereit
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut doch eh noch gut aus  - aufn shoggy damit und du hast ne gute Wakuepumpe


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wollte nicht Alphacool das alte Phobya Top neu auflegen oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe müsste von 2006 sein, wenn ich das richtig zurück gerechnet habe.
Wieso das Metalltop? Dämpft das aufgrund der Masse die Schwingungen oder wo liegt da der Vorteil?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alternativ könnte man aus der DDC auch eine Pumpe/AGB Kombi machen, das macht das ganze ebenfalls schwerer und leiser  Zudem braucht man keine extra Verschlauchung zu einem AGB.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist aber auch richtig gut teuer. Mit dieser Eisbecher Geschichte ist man ja direkt mit 67€ für die 150mm Variante dabei. Da kann ich auch direkt eine leise Pumpe kaufen :>

Gab es den Metalldeckel nur von Phobya?


----------



## ebastler (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jupp, nur von Phobya so weit ich weiß. Bzw inzwischen auch was Ähnliches aus Fernost.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine DDC ist nicht mehr zu hören und wiegt mit meiner Kombi 580gr. was schon mal gar nicht so schlecht ist.

Ich muss aber auch sagen dass, meine DDC schon mit den Gummi-Füssen entkoppelt auf einem Halter befestigt ist und der Halter wiederum mit 4 Gummi-Füssen am Gehäuse entkoppelt angebracht ist. Wie gut man die Pumpe dannoch hört hängt auch noch von der Qualität des PC-Gehäuses ab, fängt dieses bei kleinsten Vibrationen sofort an zu rattern (wie bei meinem Ex Corsair 650D) oder ist alles super stabil.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Links liquid-chilling. Da werde ich wohl mal wieder in China bestellen müssen 

Der Deckel von Ice scheint es auch einzeln zu geben Link. In der Variante "silver" scheint es vernickeltes Kupfer zu sein. (black ist POM und white ist Acryl). 

Der Deckel von Barrow macht aber einen massiveren Eindruck auf mich und den gibt es gleich mit einem Gewinde für einen AGB. Evtl kann man da gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Black -> POM
Silver -> Kupfer mit Nickel
White -> Acryl


----------



## barmitzwa (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gerade ein bisschen Findungsschwierigkeiten in der Konzipierung. Ich wollte ja ursprünglich einen 540er in einer Box unter mein Gehäuse bauen. Problem ist, dass dann die Oberseite von meinem Gehäuse nur noch 10cm von der Tischkante entfernt wäre. Da ebenso geplant ist, dass im Deckel des Gehäuses ein 420er ansaugend montiert werden soll, halte ich das ganze für ein wenig suboptimal - oder was sagt ihr? Manchmal überanalysiert man ja... 

10cm Freiraum nach und vor einem Lüfter habe ich mir mal als Faustregel eingeprägt. Problem ist halt nur warme Luft steigt nach oben und bei einem Eckschreibtisch mit 1-2cm Wandabstand rede ich mir gerade ein, dass es zu warm werden könnte für Frischluft. 

Alternativ könnte ich auch vorn über den 280er rein und dann oben über den 420er raus, was aber wohl auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wird sicher zu einem Wärmestau kommen. Ob die Auswirkungen jetzt dramatisch sind möchte ich nicht abschätzen sie sind aber sicher vorhanden. Ich würde empfehlen den Oberen Radiator zu Absaugen bzw Rausblasend zu Konfigurieren.


----------



## barmitzwa (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ob nun die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren angesaugt wird, welche durch einen Radiator und die restlichen Komponenten wahrscheinlich mehr erhitzt ist als die gemischte Luft außerhalb macht wahrscheinlich nicht den riesen Unterschied.

Alternative wäre den 540er hochkant ans andere Ende des Schreibtisches zu bauen - da ist wieder das Problem das die Pumpe 2x auf knapp 80cm pumpen muss (will die Schläuche nicht auf dem Boden verlegen)


----------



## Trash123 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der loop befüllt und entlüftet ist interessiert es die Pumpe nicht sonderlich.


----------



## illousion (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> So lang du nicht über die Förderhöhe kommst, daß heißt bei deiner Pumpe 3,7 m. Glaub kaum, das dein Loop so hoch ist.



Kann sein, dass ich jetzt groben Mist erzähle, aber meine, dass die Förderhöhe bei einem geschlossenen Kreislauf relativ irrelevant ist, bzw. zwar schon etwas über Pumpenleistung sagt, aber nicht in der von dir angenommenen Form 

Aber bevor ich mich hier um Kopf und Kragen rede hoffe ich, dass Vjoe - senpai dazu mehr zu sagen hat


----------



## barmitzwa (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So unrecht hat illusion wahrscheinlich nicht. Die Förderhöhe muss ja nur zu Beginn überwunden werden. Sobald der Kreislauf einmal gefüllt ist, muss zwar auf der einen Seite das Wasser immer noch nach oben gepumpt werden, aber auf der anderen Seite fließt es die selbe Höhe hinab wo es einen Unterdruck hinterlässt und weiteres Wasser nachzieht (potentielle Energie - kinetische Energie). Abgesehen von der Reibung und Strömungswiderständen wird dann nichts mehr groß eine Rolle spielen.

Der Radiator kommt hochkant - falls ich/wir doch einen Denkfehler haben und/oder ich die Pumpe zu weit aufdrehen muss, kann ich notfalls die Schläuche immer noch am Boden entlang legen.


----------



## DOcean (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Problem ist halt nur warme Luft steigt nach oben und bei einem Eckschreibtisch mit 1-2cm Wandabstand rede ich mir gerade ein, dass es zu warm werden könnte für Frischluft.



Sobald du aktiv (durch Lüfter) die Luft bewegst ist die Konvektion (warme Luft nach oben) völlig egal.

D.h. auch wenn de von oben saugst wird da immer noch genügend Frischluft durch das Gehäuse/den Radi gedrückt, die Konvektion ist da sowas von egal.


----------



## JPio (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@barmitzwa 
Haste mal an sowas
Aluminium Luftungsgitter Stegblech Luftungssieb Edelstahl eloxiert 100x400mm:Amazon.de:Baumarkt

gedacht ? Gibts in verschiedenen Abmessungen, Formen usw.
Nur mal so n Gedanke...


von Unterwegs


----------



## barmitzwa (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann deinem Gedankengang gerade nicht so richtig folgen. 
Meinst du mit dem Aluprofil den Radiator hochkant stellen?


----------



## JPio (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ähm, nein.
Schreibtisch 1-2cm vonne Wand weg wegen Luftzirkulation.
Du könntest so dem evtl auftretenden Wärmestau unter der Arbeitsplatte entgegenwirken.
Mein Tisch steht unter ner Dachschräge und Aufgrund meines Dual-Monitor-Setups steht der dann ca. 35cm vonne Wand weg, was mich schon n bisschen nervt...

Edit:
Den Radi, je nachdem wo er passt, an ein Tischbein schrauben...

von Unterwegs


----------



## ebastler (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube die Jungs von Anfi-Tec haben mir aus Versehen die falsche Nummer gegeben - laut DHL ist mein Paket im "Ziel Paketzentrum" in Aschheim, Bayern (ich lebe in Österreich).

Hab ich da zufällig das Tracking von einem von euch erwischt 😂

Falls jemand von euch n Paket hat das nach Österreich unterwegs ist obwohl ihr in Deutschland wohnt, können wir ja Tracking Nummer austauschen und jeder hat wieder sein Paket im Tracking [emoji14]


----------



## SpatteL (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sich das genaue Ziel ja anschauen, wenn man die PLZ eingibt, versuche das doch mal.
Je nachdem, wo in A du wohnst, ist ein Ziel Paketzentrum bei München doch nicht so abwegig.
Mein Standard  Ziel Paketzentrum ist auch 65km entfernt.


----------



## ebastler (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Option wird mir irgendwie nicht angeboten...

DHL Pakete zu mir landen immer in einer Zustell-Basis in Österreich, nicht in Deutschland. Glaube Linz war es meistens.


----------



## Rarek (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

als ich etwas aus Östereich bestellt habe, wurde mir erst dann etwas bei DHL angezeigt, sobald es von Östereich aus in München angekommen war, da in Östereich ein anderer Dienst den Transport gemacht hat


----------



## chischko (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Zentrum hier in Aschheim ist eines der größten von DHL und oftmals irrtümlich als "Ziel" angegeben. Von dort aus geht dann oft der internationale Versand los und es wird falsch angezeigt, hatte mein Cousin aus'm Zillertal auch schon und hat mich gefragt...


----------



## ebastler (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, dass es falsch angezeigt wird von DHL kann natürlich der Fall sein. Ich hatte es noch nie dass ein Zentrum in Deutschland als "Ziel" da stand, bei sehr vielen Bestellungen aus Deutschland, deshalb verwirrt mich das 
Naja, im Grunde auch egal, selbst wenn ich ne falsche Tracking Nummer haben sollte - es ist abgeschickt und wird schon die Tage kommen.


----------



## illousion (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Falsch ausgedrückt war, nicht "...hoch ist", sondern "...groß ist".



Ah okay, habe schon so oft leute gehört die dachten sie könnten nicht mehr als 80cm höhe überwinden, wenn das an ihrer Pumpe steht.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Edit: Glaube kaum, daß du im Wakü-Bereich noch groß was von VJoe2max hören wirst, denn im HW-Luxx hat er sich
> von der Wakü-Gemeinde "vorerst"  verabschiedet.


Und das ohne hier tschüss zu sagen? :c


----------



## illousion (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Was Pumpen betrifft, weiß ich von was ich rede, [...]



Das wollte ich auch nie anzweifeln


----------



## Rarek (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch nie anzweifeln



aber versuchen kann man's ja mal
muss ja getestet werden 

 ..




aber mal was zum Thema:
ich bin so heute durch die Stadt geschlendert und mir kam da sonne Idee...
einen Auto Wasserradiator für ne Wakö zu nutzen hab ich ja schon öfters gesehen, aber gibt es auch Wassergekühlte Busmotoren? und wenn, hat schonmal wer versucht den bei sich am PC einzubinden? 

weil rein von der Metallmasse alleine brauchste ja schon keine Lüftung mehr, zudem sollte der ja für nur nen Leichten bis garkeinen Luftzug ausgelegt sein - perfekt für Passiv eigentlich, oder vergess ich da grad was? (mal davon abgesehen, dass er nicht aus Alu sein sollte, falls sowas überhaupt in der Automobilbranche anwendung findet)


----------



## illousion (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> [...], aber gibt es auch Wassergekühlte Busmotoren? und wenn, hat schonmal wer versucht den bei sich am PC einzubinden?



Den Motor? 

Stell doch mal einen link zu etwas derartigen rein, ich habe noch die den Kühler eines Busmotors gesehen


----------



## Rarek (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nee... der Motor macht ja noch wärmer... außerdem wer stellt sich nen Motor in die Butze um ihn dann anzuwerfen? ich meine es sind wenige 
aber interessantes Kopfkino habe ich jetze diesbezüglich 

hier mal eine Linkparty dann:

der Radiator selbst:
https://www.trucksystems.de/bilder/...r-Bus-MB-Evobus-Citaro-6285000602-733480.jpg#

und der gehört zu einem solchen Fahrzeug:
http://www.bus-bild.de/bilder/innsbruck-a-tuerseite-einem-evobus-6893.jpg#

auf dem letzten Bild siehste hinter der Hinterachse ein dunkleren Teil direkt am ende vom Bus - da sitzt der Radi mit entsprechendem Verntilator hinter


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... und der "Ventilator" macht ordentlichst Druck und ist auch nicht sonderlich leise. Hauptproblem bei Fahrzeug-Radis ist aber dass die in der Regel ne Alu/Stahl Kombi sind statt des im PC-Bereich bevorzugten Kupfers.
Kupfer-Rohrradis gibt es eher in Kühltheken und Kilmaanlagen.


----------



## Rarek (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und genau das mit dem Alu hatte ich befürchtet 

muss ja net sehr effektiv sein... das macht man dann ja mit masse 


ne Kühltheke hat warscheinlich eh den Durchlaufkühler bzw. Kompressor - gibts nur wenige in gebraucht, ...
und nacher hat irgendwer mächtig langeweile und käuft sich nen Gefrierschranck mit ausreichender Leistung und bastelt dann drauf los


----------



## ebastler (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

16/10 ZMT und ACF Fittinge sind ja Mal stur zu vereinen... Meine Fingerkuppen bluten fast.

Anyway, die Pumpe läuft seit ner Stunde - wirkt dicht!
Ich gehe Mal duschen, warte danach noch etwas und dann wird der erste Boot gewagt.

Im Pumpenkabel ist nach Modellbauer-Art ein XT30 untergebracht, damit kann ich das Ding Grad gemütlich extern bestromen.

Bin damit wohl endlich offiziell Teil der Wasserkühler 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Habe mal etwas Far Cry 3 gespielt, momentan noch nur mit 5 Lüftern (3 am vorderen Radi, 2 am oberen, offenes Gehäuse). Pumpe auf 100% um die Luft rauszukriegen (also noch nicht richtig entlüftet).
Wie sind die Temps/fan speeds so grob einzuschätzen? Wie hoch darf ich das Wasser gehen lassen?
Gekühlt werden ein i7 5960X @ stock und eine R9 290X @ stock, beide mit ziemlich hohen Leckströmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen GPU, CPU und Wasser okay? Raumtemperatur lag bei ~30°, eher etwas drober.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie sind die Temps/fan speeds so grob einzuschätzen? Wie hoch darf ich das Wasser gehen lassen?



Temps sind in meinen Augen ok, vor allem bei der Umgebungstemperatur. Erst einmal abwarten wenn das System entlüftet ist.

Wie heiß deine Flüssigkeit sein darf, muss du mal prüfen. Es hängt eigentlich von der maximalen thermischen Belastbarkeit deiner Komponenten ab. Dein Schlauch kann z.B.:  -30°C bis 110°C 

Wobei 110°C in einem WaKü-Kreislauf schon schwer wird, höhö. 

Ansonsten wirst du dazu oft nur persönliche Meinungen hören welche zusammengefasst lauten: Je niedriger desto besser. Ich komme mit meinem MO-RA z.B. bei synthetischer 100% Last auf CPU und GPU auf ca. +10°C über Raumtemperatur nach einer Stunde. Für mich reicht das dicke.

Einzige Problem mit zu warmen Wasser bekommt man eigentlich nur bei Hardtubing (je nach verwendetem Material) und wenn man keine guten Fittinge hat, weil dann der Schlauch weich werden könnte und abrutschen. Aber "modernen" mit Überwurf ist das aber eigentlich nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Juni 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> 16/10 ZMT und ACF Fittinge sind ja Mal stur zu vereinen... Meine Fingerkuppen bluten fast...



Von wann sind deine Schläuche? Hatte das gleiche Problem.

Die neueren Schläuche sind einen hauch dünner, was die Arbeit mit ihnen erheblich erleichtert.

Dass dies keine Produktschwankung ist, sondern eine stillschweigende Änderung bei der Produktion ist (kurz Problem wurde erkannt und behoben), bekam ich von EKWB bestätigt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v3nom (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind astreine Temperaturen. Besonders das Delta bekommen viele bei ihrer GPU so nicht hin. Ist da LM drauf?


----------



## ebastler (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, da ist Cooler Master Mastegel Maker Nano drauf, auf CPU wie GPU 
Schaut so aus als mache der gute Kryographics seinem  Namen alle Ehre 

Danke euch allen für die Tipps und Infos, werde dann die Tage etwas an den Lüfterkurven drehen.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage, da der feine Herr Google nichts ausspuckt... mein Loop ist soweit fertig, und ich bin unschlüssig, ob ich klare, fabrlose Flüssigkeit oder klare gefärbte verwenden möchte. Habe 16/10er Eisrohr (Acryl satinert) im Einsatz. Pastel kommt für mich nicht in Frage, weiterhin konnte ich aber keine Meinung finden, ob auch klare Farbkonzentrate den Loop mit Pigment belasten.. jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## ebastler (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da schließe ich mich an, hätte gern knallorange Farbe in meinem farblosen DP Ultra, sofern das nicht arg verkürzte Wartungsintervalle bedeutet


----------



## Chukku (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normaleweise ist es halt so:
Je mehr Chemie in den Loop kommt, desto grösser ist die Chance, dass sich verstärkt Weichmacher aus den PVC Schläuchen lösen.

Da du (Abyss) aber einen Hardtube Loop hast, hätte ich mit transparenter Farbe prinzipiell jetzt erstmal keine Bedenken.
Ausflockungen o.ä. sind fast ausgeschlossen. Allerdings will ich nicht ausschliessen, dass die Kunststoff Rohre auf Dauer ein wenig von dem Farbton annehmen.
Was ja aber zumindest so lange egal wäre, wie man die gleiche Farbe beibehält.

Allerdings sollte man schon drauf achten, welche Farben man mit welcher Flüssigkeit mischt... da möglichst "Markentreu" bleiben.
Also z.B. nicht unbedingt Alphacools CapeKelvinCatcher mit Mayhems Die vermischen.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Normaleweise ist es halt so:
> Je mehr Chemie in den Loop kommt, desto grösser ist die Chance, dass sich verstärkt Weichmacher aus den PVC Schläuchen lösen.
> 
> Da du (Abyss) aber einen Hardtube Loop hast, hätte ich mit transparenter Farbe prinzipiell jetzt erstmal keine Bedenken.
> ...



Alles klar, das hatte ich gehofft. Farbwechsel ist erstmal unwahrscheinlich, wird wohl ein schönes Giftgrün. Ich hatte an ein Konzentrat gedacht, dass man mit destiliertem Wasser mischt, also inkl. der entsprechenden Korrosions- und Biomittel. (Phobya ZuperZero Concentrate) in schönem Giftgrün.. sollte in nem monochromen Build auch mit wenig indirekter weisser Beleuchtung schick aussehen.


----------



## Haarstrich (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange man keine wilden Eigenmischungen zusammenbraut sondern auf Fertigmix wie DP Ultra oder Det. Wasser/ G48 in 1:15 bis 1:20 verwendet gibts mit Hardtubes oder "Gummischläuchen" eigentlich keine Probleme. Gibt ja keinen Weichmacher der ausgewaschen werden kann.

Edit: too late


----------



## Chukku (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei einem fertigen, bereits bunten Konzentrat, muss man sich über die Kompatibilität zwischen Farbe und Schutzmittel natürlich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## v3nom (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK ZMT Schläuche und das Evo Clear als Flüssigkeit. Keine Probleme!
Bei mir muss es aber auch nichts blinky, blinky sein


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> EK ZMT Schläuche und das Evo Clear als Flüssigkeit. Keine Probleme!
> Bei mir muss es aber auch nichts blinky, blinky sein



kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen (ja auch bein geblinke und geleuchte, voll unnötig). Hab zwar ek blood red aktuel drin aber davor auch das clear genommen. Bei Blood Red hab ich biaher auch nur Farbliche ablgerungen, aber nochnie verstopfte Kühler in 2 Jahren Nutzung.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte auch das Evo Clear und habe sogar noch 2 Flaschen Konzentrat her liegen. Leider gibt es immer wieder Berichte über Probleme mit dem Evo, da scheint es eine Fehlerhafte Charge zu geben, da das ganze von Mayhems zusammengebraut wurde, findet man auch berichte über Probleme bei derer Flüssigkeit.

Deshalb bin ich jetzt bei meinem Mora-Umbau auf EK Cyrofuel Clear gewechselt. Ob dies besser ist? Ist jedenfalls eine EK Hauseigene Mischung und bin fast sicher dass diese auschliesslich wegen den Alu-Sets entwickelt wurd. Das ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung.

Bis jetzt läuft alles super.


----------



## ebastler (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keiner Tipps für mich was ich als Farbe zu AC DP Ultra kippen kann? Hab ZMT Schläuche und möchte keinen deutlich gesteigerten Wartungsaufwand


----------



## barmitzwa (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich bei der Aquasuite von der 16er zur 17er Version viel getan hat?
Könnte einen AE6LT gebraucht bekommen, der allerdings nur eine Lizens für die 16er hat. Ein Upgrade auf die 17er (10€) ist zwar möglich macht aber den Gebrauchtkauf etwas unsinnig.

Vom Changelog her würde ich schon für die 17er Version stimmen. Hab aber praktisch null Erfahrung mit der Suite

edit: ach und kann man die einzelnen Kanäle separat PWM und Spannungsreguliert regeln oder nur alle komplett umschalten?


----------



## v3nom (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann jeden der 4 Ports einzeln umschalten. Ich nutze 3x PWM und 1x Spannung.

Eigentlich reicht die einfachste Aquasuite Version. Ich nutze keines der "Major Features" der aktuellen Version.


----------



## Rarek (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zur Mayhems Farbe:
was hat es eigentlich mit dem "mischen sie kein Mayhems in den Loop, sonst ist die Garantie wech" auf sich?
gut... bei der Aurora und Pastel Reihe kann ich das ja noch verstehen wegen den Schwebteilchen, aber sonst?


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst das innovatek Protect kann dir probleme machen. In meinem alten aufbau hatte ich so flockenbildung die aber erst später gekommen ist. Dachte das werden die rausgewaschene Weichmacher sein aus den Masterklee Schläuchen. 
Jetzt mit neuer HW und norprene Schläuchen bin ich draufgekommen was es nun ist. Meine vermutung liegt stark auf dem innovatek. Hatte noch eine Flasche fertiggemisch da, hatte aber den Loop um den 420er erweitert und musste dann aufs konzertrat wechseln, da ich nicht genügend Fertiggemisch mehr hatte (Konzentrat ist ausreichend verdünnt).
So schaut mein AGB aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind weiße Ablagerungen "Schleimartig". Tippe auf ne chemische Reaktion mit Konzenrat und Fertigmischung


----------



## Rarek (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nom nom nom... lecker Schleim

aber es sieht auch schon fast aus wie der eine zusatz mit Metallspänen drinne den ich einmal gesehen habe... im AGB sieht das Geil aus, aber der restliche loop ist danach dicht


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne kleine Frage am Rande,

ich plane im Moment den Umbau auf Hardtubes, und will im gleichen Zug auch einen Mora einbinden. Und da ich erst vor kurzem einen batzen Geld für die 1080ti + Block auf den Kopf gehaun hab werd ich die Komponenten für den bevorstehen Umbau nun nach und nach kaufen, so kann ichs zumindest meiner Frau besser verkaufen. 

Im Moment stecken bei mir im Rechner ein 420er und ein 280er Radi, der 280er würde wenn der Mora eingebunden wird aus dem System fliegen. Aktuell hängen an meinem Aquero5 LT - 5 PWM Lüfter. An den Mora360 LT würde ich 4 180er Lüfter hängen, sind dann am Ende also 7 Lüfter. Bekommt das der Aquero noch geregelt? (Passiv gekühlt) Denk ich mach mir da nun eher unnötig nen Kopf.. aber lieber frag ich vorher mal nach.


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lange du nicht alle Lüfter auf einen Kanal hängst, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war eigentlich mein Gedanke, hätte die 180er auch wieder als PWM gekauft. Somit wären es statt wie bisher 5, 7 Lüfter am PWM Kanal des Aquero. 

Wenn das aber schon Grenzwertig wird, vlt dann doch lieber Non-PWM Lüfter und an den anderen Kanal hängen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei PWM ist das kein Problem solange du pro Kanal nicht über 20Watt kommst.
Bei PWM liegen ja immer die 12V an und bei DC Lüftern wird die Differenz von der eingestellten Spannung zu der 12V Versorgungsspannung in Wärme umgewandelt.
Z.B 5V an den Lüftern sind dann 7V an Wärme die umgewandelt werden.
Wobei aber der Strom den ich jetzt nicht kenne umgewandelt wird.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke das der durchschnittliche PC Enthusiast es nicht schafft PWM ans Limit zu bringen. Einfach PWM und Tacho vom/zum Aquaero und 12V und Ground direkt vom Netzteil.


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei sowas gibt es drei(vier) Fälle

Fall 1:
Lüfter analog (über Spannung) geregelt
-> viel Wärme in der Steuerung

Fall 2 :
Lüfter *3polig* über PWM
-> wenig Wärme in der Steuerung, Bauteile (FETs) begrenzen trotzdem die maximale Menge an Lüftern

Fall 3:
Lüfter *4polig*
-> fast keine Wärme in der Steuerung,  Begrenzung durch die Leiterbahnen (und die Stecker) auf der Platine der Steuerung

Fall 4:
Lüfter *4polig* mit externe Versorgung (VCC *und* GND)
-> keine Wärme in der Steuerung, praktisch keine Begrenzung der Lüftermenge


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab grad gesehen das ich noch nen ModMyToys SATA/4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin PWM Splitter rumliegen hab. Dann bekommen die Lüfter darüer den Saft, und geregelt wird übe rden Aquaero. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquaero 6 hat Schaltwandler, die sollte auch deutlich mehr 3pin parallel schaffen als ihre Vorgänger.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke nochmal an Alle für die Infos bzgl. klarer Farbzusätze!


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen das ich noch nen ModMyToys SATA/4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin PWM Splitter rumliegen hab. Dann bekommen die Lüfter darüer den Saft, und geregelt wird übe rden Aquaero. Danke für die Hilfe.


So hab ich es auch gemacht und bin super zufrieden mit der Lösung (2 der Lüfter am MoRa hab ich mit nem Y-Kabel verbunden)
Im Klatext: 4 Drähte gehen zum MoRa direkt mit den Schläuchen verbunden und dort sitzt der Splitter und das ganze ist über nen DIN Stecker an der Gehäuserückwand abzukoppeln und mit einem Kugelhahn im Inneren auf autonomen Betrieb ohne MoRa umzustellen. 
Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Umsetzung brauchst oder paar Bilder oder so melde dich am besten per PM.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> So hab ich es auch gemacht und bin super zufrieden mit der Lösung (2 der Lüfter am MoRa hab ich mit nem Y-Kabel verbunden)
> Im Klatext: 4 Drähte gehen zum MoRa direkt mit den Schläuchen verbunden und dort sitzt der Splitter und das ganze ist über nen DIN Stecker an der Gehäuserückwand abzukoppeln und mit einem Kugelhahn im Inneren auf autonomen Betrieb ohne MoRa umzustellen.
> Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Umsetzung brauchst oder paar Bilder oder so melde dich am besten per PM.



Danke für die Hilfe. Ja ich hab deine Lösung schonmal gesehen wie du das gemacht hast, so ungefähr hätte ich mir das eben auch vorgestellt. Aber ich komm evtl doch nochmal auf das Angebot zurück. (Kann sich aber noch hinziehen, wird wie gesagt erstmal alles nach und nach gekauft)


----------



## DARPA (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> zur Mayhems Farbe:
> was hat es eigentlich mit dem "mischen sie kein Mayhems in den Loop, sonst ist die Garantie wech" auf sich?
> gut... bei der Aurora und Pastel Reihe kann ich das ja noch verstehen wegen den Schwebteilchen, aber sonst?



Rein praktisch geht es genau um diese Serien, bei denen Mayhems selbst angibt, dass diese nur für Showzwecke geeignet sind.
Es gibt aber Retailer, die das auf alle Mayhems Produkte umgemünzt haben, wobei zumindest angezweifelt werden darf, dass dies im Konsens mit den Gewährleistungsbedingungen der Hersteller der Wakükomponenten steht.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> So hab ich es auch gemacht und bin super zufrieden mit der Lösung (2 der Lüfter am MoRa hab ich mit nem Y-Kabel verbunden)
> Im Klatext: 4 Drähte gehen zum MoRa direkt mit den Schläuchen verbunden und dort sitzt der Splitter und das ganze ist über nen DIN Stecker an der Gehäuserückwand abzukoppeln und mit einem Kugelhahn im Inneren auf autonomen Betrieb ohne MoRa umzustellen.
> Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Umsetzung brauchst oder paar Bilder oder so melde dich am besten per PM.



Welchen Splitter hast du?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Krolgosh:
Mal ne andere Frage, warum ein 5er aquaero, wenn du alles an einen Kanal hängst?
Teile das doch auf die 4 Kanäle auf, dann kannst du die auch unabhängig von einander regeln.
Ansonsten hättest du auch ein poweradjust 3 nehmen können, das hat einen Kanal mit 30W.

Habe mal gelesen, das PWM-Signal wird mit steigender Lüfteranzahl schwächer, sodass es dahin gehend auch ein Limit gibt.


----------



## chischko (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Welchen Splitter hast du?



Diesen hier: ModMyToys SATA/4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin PWM Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## micindustries (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Thema Aquaero (hier das 6er!):

aquaero 6 Performance Demonstration - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @Krolgosh:
> Mal ne andere Frage, warum ein 5er aquaero, wenn du alles an einen Kanal hängst?
> Teile das doch auf die 4 Kanäle auf, dann kannst du die auch unabhängig von einander regeln.
> Ansonsten hättest du auch ein poweradjust 3 nehmen können, das hat einen Kanal mit 30W.
> ...



Aber von den 4 Kanälen ist doch nur ein einziger PWM fähigt? Oder hab ich da was komplett falsch verstanden.


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jupp, beim 5er kann nur einer PWM. Erst das 6er hat PWM auf allen.


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber wegen einem Kanal das aquaero 5 nehmen?!
Dann nimm halt noch ein paar normale 3pin Lüfter dazu.
Oder wenn es, warum auch immer, PWM sein muss, wäre das 6er aquaero die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss ja nicht unbedingt PWM sein, ich hatte damals halt eben schon PWM Lüfter an meinen Radis dran, und kaufte den Aquaero im nachhinein.  (Den 6er als LT Version gab es da noch nicht)
Ja vlt hätte da der Poweradjust gereicht, passt aber nun schon so. Es kommt noch ein Farbwerk mit rein den ich über den Aquabus dann direkt an den 5er klemmen kann.


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ei Gude nochmal! 

Hab es nun auch endlich mal vollbracht und hab die Wasserkühlung zusammengebastelt. Ist jetzt ein wenig anders vom Aufbau geworden. Habe den AGB jetzt rückwärtig an den Laufwerksschacht gemacht und die Pumpe ist nach wie vor darunter angeordnet. Der Kreislauf verläuft dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Ok, der GPU Kühler kommt erst nächste Woche dran, aber die Richtung bleibt. Wie  @Liquid-Chilling geschrieben hat, ist das mit der Entlüftung echt so eine Sache... gibt es da noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte, wie man das am besten veranstalten kann? Dann noch eine Frage, laut dem AI Suite von ASUS pendelt die Temperatur der CPU immer so um die 20 - 32°C. Dann geht es manchmal sprungartig auf 49°C hoch und dann kurz darauf wieder runter. CPUID zeigt mir im Durchschnitt das gleiche an. Das es da schonmal so nach oben ausgeschlagen ist, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Eher ein Softwareproblem oder konnte es vielleicht mit der Restluft im System zu tun haben?

Danke für die Antworten




OnkelPaschulke schrieb:


> Ei Gude!
> 
> Habe mal eine Frage, passt hier vielleicht rein und ich weiß auch nicht 100 pro, wonach ich explizit suchen soll bzw. habe ich wohl nach den falschen Stichworten gesucht...
> 
> ...


----------



## micindustries (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum entlüften den PC vorsichtig, bei eingeschalteter Pumpe, vor, zurück und seitlich kippen. Das unterstützt den Vorgang.

Mangels Erfahrung vermute ich mal, dass bei den Sprüngen kurz Luft an der CPU war, dadurch geht die Temperatur mangels Abtransport kurz hoch

Edit:
Was ist in deinem KonfiBild das blaue und was das gelbe? Und in welche Richtung fließt der Kreislauf?
Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Blau ist die Pumpe und Gelb der AGB, wobei der AGB jetzt direkt über der Pumpe. Der Kreislauf läuft von der Pumpe in den CPU und dann in die Radiatoren. Wenn der GPU Block kommt, dann versuche ich den mal anders herum zu machen. Nen Bekannter meinte, dass das wohl besser sei.


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzes aktuelles Bild meines neuen Loops:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin stolz wie sonst was 
Wer hätte gedacht, dass die erste WaKü so problemlos aufzubauen und in Betrieb zu nehmen ist, und das obwohl ich 2 360er in ein viel zu kleines Case presse.


----------



## JPio (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, da die beiden 360er doch recht gut passen, ists wohl doch nicht zu klein...
Hat es einen besonderen Grund das der zweite Lüfter oben fehlt  ? 
Und sind das ZMT Schläuche  ?
Sieht gut aus...

von Unterwegs


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich musste bei den Montagebohrungen des vorderen Radis etwas basteln, der wäre eigentlich 5cm weiter oben vorgesehen gewesen - wäre dann aber mit dem anderen kollidiert.
Das Case ist auf 360 + 240 oder aber 3*140mm Lüfter + 3*120mm Lüfter ohne Radis ausgelegt.

Der zweite Lüfter oben und der im Heck fehlen noch weil ich sie einem Freund abgekauft hab, den aber seitdem nicht mehr getroffen hab. Steht im Baubericht in der Siggi 
Sind 16/10er ZMT mit ACF Fittingen, ja (sture Kombination, meine Finger waren fast am Bluten)!


----------



## JPio (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber es hat sich gelohnt, wie man sehen kann...
Verstehe bis heut nicht warum so viele Leute nen heiden Respekt davor haben ne WaKü einzubauen...
Sicher, es gibt viel zu beachten, aber wer viel liest (themenbezogen) der hat schon fast ne WaKü im Case...
Und mit Hilfe der einschlägigen Foren, ist schon wieder recht einfach. War zumindest bei mir so...   [emoji48] 

Edit:
Mit Tapatalk kann man Siggi nicht sehen...

von Unterwegs


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der eigentliche Einbau war zwar etwas eng und und aufwändig, aber im Grunde nicht schwierig. Wer einen PC zusammenstecken kann der kann im Grunde auch eine WaKü bauen - gewissenhaftes Vorgehen und gutes Informieren vor dem Kauf vorausgesetzt 
Und gerade hier und im Luxx hab ich so viele Tipps bekommen was ich kaufen solle, da war das auch nicht schwer!


----------



## chischko (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JPio schrieb:


> Aber es hat sich gelohnt, wie man sehen kann...
> Verstehe bis heut nicht warum so viele Leute nen heiden Respekt davor haben ne WaKü einzubauen...
> Sicher, es gibt viel zu beachten, aber wer viel liest (themenbezogen) der hat schon fast ne WaKü im Case...
> Und mit Hilfe der einschlägigen Foren, ist schon wieder recht einfach. War zumindest bei mir so...
> ...



Technisch und handwerklich ist es auch nicht sooo schwierig. Aber wenn es dann an die Spezialitäten geht mit vielen Sensoren, mehr Komponenten als nur CPU und GPU mit Wasser zu kühlen, und man es wirklich leise und individuell möchte und nur die besten Komponenten wird es dann doch etwas tricky und v.A. RICHTIG teuer! Das hält dann viele ab... Sowas kann schnell mal 2k € kosten... 
Nen Custom Loop mit CPu und GPU bau ich Dir heute im Schlaf zusammen, MoRa-Integration inkl. korrekter leiser Steuerung, viele Schnelltrennkupplungen, viele Sensoren, etc.- etc. etc. bedeuten halt dann exponentiell mehr Aufwand ... 
Von Hard-Tubing mal ganz zu schweigen, aber da bin ich raus, da hab ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gerade bei Hardtubes ist das nicht mehr so einfach, musste(muss) ich auch nach 5m Rohr feststellen. Gerade wenn ganz akkurat aussehen soll ist Übung das a und o.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's eigentlich hardtubes in der Farbe von ZMT Schläuchen? Das ist die einzige Farbe die ich mir als Hardtubes eines Tages vorstellen kann für meinen Eimer ^^


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich hardtubes in der Farbe von ZMT Schläuchen? Das ist die einzige Farbe die ich mir als Hardtubes eines Tages vorstellen kann für meinen Eimer ^^


Von Bitspower Acrylrohr bei Caseking oder Barrow bei Aliexpress in PETG

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JPio (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@chischko
Da stimme ich dir voll umfänglich zu. V.A. die Kosten sollten schon im Auge behalten werden (bei mir schon >1,2k).
Und tricky wird's doch eigentlich nur, wenn du mittendrin von deinem Plan abweichts und noch dieses und jenes haben/machen möchtest. Hab ich zumindest bei mir gemerkt... Die Größe vom Case spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle... 😈
Hab ja ein Primo, mit viel Platz.
Mein nächstes wird aber wesentlich kleiner. Planungen laufen schon mal...
Aber ohne HTs...



von Unterwegs


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:

Hab mein System unter Wasser gesetzt und es läuft soweit auch alles gut. Nur musste ich feststellen, dass ich die D5 PWM nicht regeln kann, scheint ja bei allen D5 außer denen von Aquacomputer ein Problem zu sein.

Meine Frage jetzt: reicht dieses Kabel, um die D5 an der Aquaero 6 steuern zu können oder braucht man zusätzlich dieses PowerAdjust-Ding? Reicht mit dem Kabel evtl. schon der PWM-Hub in meinem Evolv ATX, der ja afaik ein PWM-Signal in Spannung "übersetzt" und mit dem Sata-Anschluss eigentlich genug Strom liefern dürfte (die Pumpe direkt ans Mainboard anschließen ist denke ich keine gute Idee...)?


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmm, ok. Das habe ich auch schon gefunden. Dachte nur, dass es vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit gibt ohne selbst Hand anzulegen und ich hatte angenommen, dass man mit dem Kabel die Pumpe dann per Spannung steuern kann.

Aber danke fürs Bestätigen, dass es zumindest auf diese Weise geht. Muss ich nur auf die "zweite Ausbaustufe" meiner WaKü warten, wo es dann noch einen Radi und die Aquaero gibt. Muss ich solange eben mit geschlossenen Kopfhörern spielen.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Hab mein System unter Wasser gesetzt und es läuft soweit auch alles gut. Nur musste ich feststellen, dass ich die D5 PWM nicht regeln kann, scheint ja bei allen D5 außer denen von Aquacomputer ein Problem zu sein.
> 
> Meine Frage jetzt: reicht dieses Kabel, um die D5 an der Aquaero 6 steuern zu können...


Ich habe mir so eins zwar selbst gebaut, aber ja, damit funktioniert es.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Ich habe mir so eins zwar selbst gebaut, aber ja, damit funktioniert es.




Danke für die Info.




Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die PWM Pumpe per Spannung regeln, macht die Anschaffung einer PWM-Pumpe aber sinnlos.
> Dann hätte eine D5 mit Tacho mehr Sinn gemacht, und wäre zudem günstiger gewesen.
> 
> Ist aber schon lange bekannt, das nur die AC D5 PWM und die EK G2 mit dem AE 5/6 funktionieren.
> Wobei es auch Berichte gibt, das die EK G2 auch Probleme machen kann.




Ja, ist sicher nicht optimal, aber die war beim EK-Kit dabei, dass mir als guter und relativ preisgünstiger Anfang erschien. Von den PWM-Problemen hab ich erst danach gelesen...
Aber bei der Pumpe will ich ja eh nur so weit runterregeln, dass sie unhörbar ist. Dürfte dann ja immer noch mehr als genug Power haben. Insofern hätte ich von PWM nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert, anders als bei den Vardar, die ich per PWM ja deutlich weiter runter bekomme...

Gut, aber jetzt weiß ich Bescheid. Beide Lösungen kosten ja nicht die Welt, werde also mal rumprobieren und gucken, wo ich am Ende lande. Danke dafür.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht ja nur darum, dass Power nicht vom NT kommt, sondern vom PWM Ausgang. Also einfach nur die Powerleitung auf den dritten Pin legen.


----------



## Haarstrich (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte was??  Pin 3 ist bei einem PWM-Stecker das Tachosignal.
Bei der PWM Pumpenproblematik geht es einfach um die Nichteinhaltung der Spezifikationen seitens der Hersteller. Der Link von  Liquid-Chilling beschreibt die Behebung des Problems. Die Stromversorgung der Pumpe erfolgt trotzdem über das Netzteil.
Aquacomputer hat eine ähnliche wie die oben genannte Lösung bereits in ihrer D5 PWM, imho die einzig empfehlenswerte wenns denn unbedingt PWM sein soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EddyBaldon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viele Wege führen nach Rom und meine Lösung entspricht der des oben verlinkten Adapters. Hier kannst du sehen wie ich das gemacht habe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haarstrich (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sehe einen PWM Anschluss am AE6, wahrscheinlich deine EK D5-PWM. Natürlich kann man die Anschlüsse auf einen PWM-Stecker umcrimpen und so die Stromversorgung über die AE6 und nicht über das Netzteil herzustellen. Ändert aber nichts an der Pinbelegung:
1 - Masse
2 - +12V
3 - Tachosignal
4 - PWM Kontrolle



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ist aber schon lange bekannt, das nur die AC D5 PWM und die EK G2 mit dem AE 5/6 funktionieren.
> Wobei es auch Berichte gibt, das die EK G2 auch Probleme machen kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, mal ne Frage:
Kann man die Lüftersteuerung von der AS Ultimate mit der Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller verstärken?
Da meine AS Ultimate meine Mora mit 4x Enermax T.B.Apollish 180 befeuert.
Die Enermax T.B.Apollish 180 kann ich nur im Ultra Silent laufen lassen kann, da sonst die Leistungsgrenze der AS Ultimate erreicht ist.
Daher wurde das Funktionieren?


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hat ja Aquabus, oder? Dann müsstest da eine Aquaero im Slave (würde die aber eher als Master laufen lassen und die Pumpe als Slave) oder ein Poweradjust dranhängen können


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hat Aquabus. Der Poweradjust läuft glaube Autark oder? 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein aquaero als Slave an der Pumpe geht auch gar nicht.
Das aquaero ist, so weit ich weiß, der einzige aquabus Host, alle anderen sind da nur Clients.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber der aquaero 5 LT hat kein Display, ist der dann trotzdem Host?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir kann ich in der Aquasuite die Pumpe wie zuvor noch steuern und zusätzlich auch mein AE6Lt.
Mittels Aquabus kann ich mein Durchflusssensor und Temperatursensor was ich weiterhin über die Pumpe angeschlossen habe mit in den Einstellungen zur Auswahl des AE nutzen.
Die Lüfter der Ultimate werden hierbei nicht übernommen, die kann ich aber weiterhin über die Optionen der Pumpe ansteuern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Prinzip habe ich jetzt 4xPWM über den AE6LT + 1x PWM über die Pumpe.
Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit den AE6Lt als Erweiterungsplatine nutzen zu können, aber dazu habe ich keine Kenntnisse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verstärken wirst du da nichts können, aber aufteilen, da das AE5LT auch 1x PWM hat.
So könntest du 4x PWM über die Pumpe machen und 4x PWM über den AE5LT.

Oder du kaufst dir einfach ein Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter, denn damit würdest du einfach die Spannung übers Netzteil beziehen und die Regelung über die Pumpe. Kannst damit jedoch dann kein passiv Betrieb mehr anstreben, da die Lüfter immer eine miedest Drehzahl eingestellt haben müssen. Sonst laufen sie dann mit 100% Drehzahl.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die  4x Enermax T.B.Apollish 180 haben kein PWM.
Problem ist, die AS Ultimate hat nur 1A für die Lüfter, die  4x Enermax T.B.Apollish 180 habe bei max. je Lüfter 350mA.
Beim Anlaufen ist es sogar 450 mA. Daher benötige ist mehr Power, nur keine Ahnung wie.
Ich finde es so entspannend, das die AS Ultimate komplett die Steuerung übernommen hat.


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ein aquaero als Slave an der Pumpe geht auch gar nicht.
> Das aquaero ist, so weit ich weiß, der einzige aquabus Host, alle anderen sind da nur Clients.


Mein Aquaero bietet mir an dass ich es als Slave konfiguriere... Ob es dann  nur an anderen Aquaeros betreiben kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Die  4x Enermax T.B.Apollish 180 haben kein PWM.


Gut dann fällt das mit dem Splitter weg.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand also eine Idee??


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meine Ultimate und mein AE6LT wie bereits geschrieben beide per USB und zusätzlich per Aquabus angeschlossen.
Zunächst hatte ich den AE nur per USB angeschlossen gehabt und die Steuerung dazu wäre schon möglich gewesen. Nur wurden mir ein Temparatursensor und mein Durchflusssensor die weiterhin an der Pumpe angeschlossen waren nicht mit in dem AE übernommen. Nachdem ich aber dann den Aquabus miteinander verbunden habe konnte ich dessen Daten mit im AE nutzen.

Nur über dem Aquabus hatte ich jedoch nicht angeschlossen, da laut AC ich mein AE einfach zusätzlich per USB anschließen sollte.
Hierzu hatte ich aber genug interne Anschlussmöglichkeiten dazu auch beides per USB anschließen zu können.

Du hättest mit dem AE5LT 1xPWM + 3x 3-Pin und zusätzlich noch den Lüfteranschluss der Pumpe.
In diesem Sinn hättest du genug Anschlüsse um die Lüfter etwas aufzuteilen und getrennt voneinander betreiben zu können.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Man kann einen AE als Slave-Gerät nutzen, aber nur an einem weiteren AE.
> 
> Laut AC.
> 
> ...



PA3 sollte doch Autark sein oder nicht?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe meine Ultimate und mein AE6LT wie bereits geschrieben beide per USB und zusätzlich per Aquabus angeschlossen.
> Zunächst hatte ich den AE nur per USB angeschlossen gehabt und die Steuerung dazu wäre schon möglich gewesen. Nur wurden mir ein Temparatursensor und mein Durchflusssensor die weiterhin an der Pumpe angeschlossen waren nicht mit in dem AE übernommen. Nachdem ich aber dann den Aquabus miteinander verbunden habe konnte ich dessen Daten mit im AE nutzen.
> 
> Nur über dem Aquabus hatte ich jedoch nicht angeschlossen, da laut AC ich mein AE einfach zusätzlich per USB anschließen sollte.
> ...



Das klingt schon so in meine Richtung, so weit ich gelesen haben, kann ich über den Aquabus alle Daten von der AS zur AS auslesen und nutzen.
AE5LT hat außerdem 4x 19.8W da sollte dann passen mit der Leistung.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> so weit ich gelesen haben, kann ich über den Aquabus alle Daten von der AS zur AS auslesen und nutzen.


Ja wie in meinem Fall mit dem externen Temperatursensor und meinem externen Durchflusssensor. Hatte diese nicht ans AE angeschlossen um die Kabeln nicht neu verlegen zu müssen.
Der Virtuelle Durchflusssensor und der interne Temperatursensor der Pumpe werden jedoch nicht mit übernommen, zumindest nicht bei mir.

EDIT... das wird bei mir mit übernommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> (...)Ob es dann  nur an anderen Aquaeros betreiben kann weiß ich nicht.


So ist es, ein aquaero-Slave kann nur mit einem anderen aquaero zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Virtuelle Durchflusssensor und der interne Temperatursensor der Pumpe werden jedoch nicht mit übernommen, zumindest nicht bei mir.


Kleine Korrektur, habe bei mir nochmals nachgeschaut. 
Habe es auch kurz getestet um sicher zu gehen und es kommt ganz darauf an was hierzu ausgewählt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht aber nur entweder oder... man kann nicht alle auswählen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Können die PA auch die Daten (Sensoren) von der AS Ultimate abgreifen? 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Das Case ist auf 360 + 240 oder aber 3*140mm Lüfter + 3*120mm Lüfter ohne Radis ausgelegt.



Also laut meiner Anleitung ist das anidees Al Crystal für 2x360er Radiatoren ausgelegt und es passen auch 6x140mm Lüfter ohne Radis rein, denn so wird meins gekühlt.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passen 140er ins Top?
Die 360er passen jedenfalls nicht beide in die normalen Montagelöcher, man muss den vorderen deutlich nach unten verschieben - und ich hab mit den Hwlabs eh Recht kurze 360er.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher passen die ins Top, aber leider nur zwei 140er Lüfter... einer hinten und drei vorne macht dann sechs nach Adam Riese. 

Deswegen werde ich bei meinem Umbau auch zwei 280er Radiatoren nutzen, denn der Platz ist wie du gemerkt hast trotz Planung für zwei 360er echt knapp bemessen von anidees.

Edit: Dazu noch zwei 140er Lüfter einen in Front und einen ins Heck, als zusätzliche Frischluft fürs Board und vielleicht wirds dadurch innen noch kühler, als mit einer vollen Front durch den 360er Radi.


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 2 360er sind schon verdammt knapp. Man kriegt den vorderen nur rein/raus solange der obere nicht im Case ist und der obere ist auch garstig einzubauen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoggy (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Können die PA auch die Daten (Sensoren) von der AS Ultimate abgreifen?


Nein.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wenn man einen PA an einen zweiten PA via AB koppelt, greift der erste PA auf die
> Daten des zweiten zu, und regelt diesen.


Das stimmt nicht. Da wird vom ersten poweradjust weder etwas ausgelesen noch gesteuert. Die aquabus-Anschlüsse auf dem poweradjust sind im Grunde nur integrierte Y-Adapter und schleifen das Signal zum aquaero durch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage Shoggy, wie kann ich die Leitung des Fan Ausgang der AS Ultimate steigern? Ist das mit dem AE 6 lt möglich? 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht mit jedem Aquaero... Nimm doch einfach die Pumpe als Slave und die Aquaero als Master


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Langsam wird es undurchsichtig mit dem Aquabus. Ich habe keine Liste oder Ähnliches gefunden, welche Geräte untereinander kommunizieren können und welche Daten sie miteinander benutzen können. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero als Master geht auf jeden Fall. Und sonst schließ einfach Aquaero und Pumpe beide per USB an, geht ja auch. Dann hast auf jeden Fall alle Werte und Ausgänge in der Aquasuite.


----------



## SpatteL (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe via aquabus an aquaero und du hast die Werte aus der Pumpe im aquaero und kannst damit die Lüfteranschlüsse vom aquaero steuern. 
Verstehe nicht was daran jetzt so kompliziert sein soll.
Das einzige Gerät, das andere Geräte via aquabus auslesen/steuern kann ist das aquaero.
Oder eben beide via USB ans MB anschließen, dann hast du auch alle Werte in der aquasuite.
Dann funktioniert die Kommunikation allerdings nur noch, wenn ein Betriebssystem und der Hintergrunddienst der aquasuite läuft, über aquabus wäre die Kommunikation autark.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Spattel für die schnelle Antwort, Aquaero steht jetzt auf der Bestellung. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hendrosch (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,
hab mir mal nen externen Radi besorgt und wollte den mit Schnellkupplungen anschließen.
Er soll zusätzlich zum 420er (der eigentlich reicht, aber dann hörbar) und deshalb am besten passiv betrieben werden.

Hab noch paar Sachen die ich klären will.
 1. wo im Loop sollte ich ihn hin packen.
     - entweder nach dem vorhanden Radi, der Vorteil wäre ich könnte mit dem eh nach außen geführten oberen Anschluss den recht einfach anschließen und hätte keine Probleme mit Luft in dem Radi und könnte mit Schottverschraubugen als 
Schnellkupplungen und einer Intenen Lösung aus T Stück und Kugelhahn eine fast "unsichtbare" Lösung ohne raushängede Schläuche haben, falls ich den externen Radi nicht dran hab.
     - oder direkt nach der Pumpe, dann hätte ich endlich ne einfache möglichkeit zum entleeren
     - von der Kühlleistung am besten ist sicher nach beiden Kühlköpern
2. Welche Schnellkupplungen? Wollte jetzt nicht so viel ausgeben (Radi umsonst, Schlauch hab ich noch), getrennt wirds eher selten und außerhalb vom Gehäuse, also Qualität egal? 
Sinnvoll ist als Schlauch rausgeführt damit ich den externen Radi weglassen kann und tzd der Loop weiter geschlossen ist? Optisch halt nicht das beste gibts schönere Lösungen?
3. Schafft die Eheim/ Aquastream XT das was meint ihr, Bilder von Loop und Radi pack ich mal drann, aber kurz zsm. gefasst:
     - AC 360/420 Radi, 
     - Röhren AGB (wird ausgetauscht da kapput, was könnt ihr empfehlen?)
     - HK 3
     - EK 680 Fullcover (kommt bald mit neuer Graka neu)
     - innen recht wenig Schlauch nach außen zum externen Radi werdens denke ich mal so 1m je Strecke
     - sehr großer externer Radi, mit im Prinzip 8x ~1m 3 Rohre parallel und großem Querschnitt (falls sich jemand wundert ist aus nem Kilma/Heiz Gerät und innen sehr sauber und in gutem Zustand)
Hab leider keinen Durchflussmesser um zu sagen wie es jetzt aussieht.

Eure Meinungen würden mich interessieren sonst probier ich halt bisschen rum 

(Achso ist ein 140er Lüfter als Größenvergleich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ein Monster :o 
Wo kommt das Teil normalerweise zum Einsatz?

Ich würde nach der Grafikkarte an den externen gehen. Macht von der Verschlauchung her halbwegs Sinn und die CPU bekommt wieder abgekühltes Wasser.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Was ein Monster :o
> Wo kommt das Teil normalerweise zum Einsatz?



Sieht fast wie eine alte Heizung aus.


----------



## hendrosch (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist aus einem Klima Gerät sprich an Kalt (<10°C also gekühlt) und oder Warmwasser/Heizungskreislauf angeschlossen, hat zwei dicke Radiallüfter dahinter und klimatisiert geregelt die Temperatur eines Raums.
Zusammen mit den Lüftern  sollte es beim Kühlen (etwa einem Delta von 15K also ähnlich unseren Waküs) etwa 2kW Wärme aufnehmen können, bin also zuversichtlich das es meine ~350W passiv sehr gut wegsteckt 
Alt nicht mal unbedingt ist halt normalerweise ein großes Gehäuse drum rum, um die Optik werde ich mich auch noch bisschen kümmern, auch wenn das Teil unter meinem Tisch verschwindet.

Nach der Graka ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, meine Idee in die Richtung war es möglichst warmes Wasser in den passiven Radi zu bekommen für eine niedrigere Wassertemp, das ist jetzt die Frage  was zielführender ist, wird aber keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie lang ist das Gerät? 
Berichte bitte weiter .. würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das unter dem Tisch aussieht 

Aufgrund von Platzproblemen wird es bei mir dann doch kein externer MoRa, sondern "nur" ein 3x180


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir mal nen externen Radi besorgt und wollte den mit Schnellkupplungen anschließen.
> Er soll zusätzlich zum 420er (der eigentlich reicht, aber dann hörbar) und deshalb am besten passiv betrieben werden.
> 
> ...




1.: Idealerweise zwischen alle Wärmequellen und den vorhandenen Radiator. Die Leistung von passiv-Radiatoren steigt deutlich mit der Temperatur, in einem gemischten System sollten sie also immer an der heißesten Stelle sitzen.

2.: Wenn das Geld für Koolance nicht reicht hat sich CPC bewährt. Ich selbst nutzte die kleinen 7,9-mm-Modelle auch in der Redaktion.

3.: Wasserkuhlungs-Mythos im Video: Wie stark sollte die Pumpe sein?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mein Loop so verbaut das ich die Schläuche zunächst mittels Schottverschraubung raus führe und dann per Schnellkupplung verbinde.
In meinem Fall hat es weniger was damit zu tun das ganze ohne den Mora betreiben zu können, sondern bei Umbauarbeiten nur mein Rechner neu befüllen und entlüften zu können.
Der Mora ist dann ja bereits schon befüllt.

Als Schnellkupplung habe ich die Eiszapfen von ALC was als Set zur Zeit 21,99€ kosteten.
Davon müsstest du aber 2 Sets haben. Meine habe ich günstig im neuwertigem Zustand von privat kaufen können.
Koolance soll aber besser sein. Bin aber dennoch mit meinen sehr zufrieden, bisher gab es keine Probleme. Lassen sich auch gut trennen und wieder zusammenstecken.

EDIT: Die wärmste Stelle ist bei mir nach der CPU.

In einem Beispiel unter Last hatte ich so nach der CPU vor dem Mora bis zu 33,7 Grad und nach dem Mora vor der Grafikkarte dann 32,1 Grad.
Nach der Grafikkarte sind es dann 33,2 Grad. Dieser Sensor sitzt nach der Pumpe jedoch noch vor den nächsten zwei interne Radiatoren und dann erst kommt die CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine momentane Idle Temperatur wäre zur Zeit bei einer Raumtemperatur von 27,5 Grad diese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendrosch (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man was über die Aquatuning Teile sagen? Die scheinen ja zumindest vom Aufbau den alten Koolance (VL3) zu entsprechen. Und sind halt unschlagbar günstig.
Die Koolance QD3 gibts bei AT gar nicht mehr wirklich, aber bei Caseking kosten die immerhin stattliche 70€ (4 Stück 10mm Tülle mit Anschraubtüllen noch teurer).
Die Bitspowder sehen den AT bzw. Koolance VL3 auch sehr ähnlich sind aber preislich nicht sehr attraktiv.
Die Alpahcool HF sind auch noch recht günstig und die Eiszapfen wirken zumindest ähnlich hochwertig wie die QD3 auch wenn du sagst das die Koolance besser sind würden mir dann wohl die Eiszapfen reichen.

Also wenn es noch Erfahrungen gibt, die Koolance kommen mir einfach etwas unnötig teuer vor.
Danke für den Input aber auf jeden Fall schon mal. 

@Torsten
Das war auch meine favorisierte Lösung eben weil es passiv sehr auf die Temp ankommt.
Und danke für das Video fühle mich bestätigt das die Eheim das packen sollte.
Die CPC hab ich auch mal angeguckt aber falls es technisch keinen guten Grund für die gibt würde ich die Alphacool aus Metall bevorzugen, die 10€ wären mirs dann am Ende wert.

Und Bilder und auch Berichte wie gut es klappt gibts dann wenns fertig ist natürlich auch.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber die Eiszapfen scheinen mir günstiger geworden zu sein, denn falls ich mich nicht irre haben sie zu meiner Zeit im Februar noch 24,95 Euro gekostet.
Habe meine inkl. Versand für nur 35 Euro bekommen. Muss mal schauen ob du von privat ggf. welche bekommst, werden immer wieder mal hier oder im Luxx Forum eingestellt.

Bei mir ist der Durchfluss trotz dem Mora sehr gut, kannst aus dem Bilder entnehmen.


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab mir für meine Wakü jetzt die Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset 11/8mm (9,29€ das Paar und gleich mit passenden Endstücken) mitbestellt und hoffe mal die taugen. So oft werde ich den externen Radiator nicht abtrennen und wenn hier und da mal ein tropfen kommt ist das außerhalb vom Gehäuse nicht weiter tragisch.

Habe jetzt soweit alles bestellt und bin einige hundert Euro ärmer. Habe viel gebraucht geschossen und unter anderem sogar einen Metalldeckel für meine DDC bekommen. 
Radiatoren 1x 420, 1x280, 1x540 (extern)
Pumpe Laing DDC 1T mit Phobya Metaltop
Aqualis 150 eco AGB
Aquaero 6 LT
Norprene 11/8er Schlauch + die günstigen Anschlüsse von aquatuning und halt noch bisschen Gedöns wie Ablasshahn usw. 
Durchflusssensor und Tempsensoren von AC habe ich auch noch gefunden
Eisblock XPX für den Prozessor 
EKWB Nickel Acetal mit Backplate für eine 1080ti
....ach und eine evga 1080ti - meine 980ti sollte ich ja ganz gut los bekommen zur Zeit 


Als Wasserzusatz habe ich mir jetzt noch G48 bestellt. 

Halterung für den externen Radiator schuster ich mir gerade aus Holz und ist dann auch bald fertig

freu mich schon sehr :>


----------



## EightFinger (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Moin, wollte mal fragen was ihr so aktuell für Lüfter für eure Radis benutzt, bekomme die Tage ein 420mm mit 45mm Dicke und bräuchte noch ein paar neuere Lüfter?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sind es Nocuta NF-A14 die ich auf meinem 420er drauf habe.
Nicht die beste Optik, aber sehr lese und gute Lüfter.


----------



## Rarek (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe Bitfenix Spectre Pro in pull mit ner Shroud auf meinem großen Radi 
und den kleinen Radi in push und in der Front, ohne Shroud und ebenso mit den Bitfenix ausgerüstet

bislang bin ich mit meiner Wahl sehr zufrieden im bezug auf Laufruhe sowie bewegter Luftmasse
das einzige ist, dass ab gut 1200rpm man dann Luftrauschen hört - aber dagegen kann man ja relativ wenig machen


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine sind bei 1200 U/min auch schon gut hörbar (Luftgeräusch).
Normal laufen aber die Lüfter nur mit 500-600 U/min, so hoch komme ich normalerweise daher nicht.


----------



## Rarek (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

laut? hattest du nicht Noctua? ich dachte die sollten relativ leise seien...
denn meine Höre ich ab 2m nicht mehr... selbst auf 1500rpm (max) - komisch

und da ich eh meist Radio höre, ist das thema mit dem leichten rauschen dann auch auf nähe weg... 


nur gegen meinen 19" Switch muss ich noch was unternehmen, da der deutlich zu hören ist, aber das gehört hier net nei


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> laut? hattest du nicht Noctua? ich dachte die sollten relativ leise seien...
> denn meine Höre ich ab 2m nicht mehr... selbst auf 1500rpm (max) - komisch
> 
> und da ich eh meist Radio höre, ist das thema mit dem leichten rauschen dann auch auf nähe weg...


Lüfter erzeugen auf Radiatoren bei bestimmten Drehzahlen ein Luftgeräusch, wie laut jeder dies empfindet liegt an jedem selber.
Mich interessiert nur wie laut ich was an meiner Sitzposition empfinde, denn gehe ich über 3meter weg stehe ich nicht mehr im Zimmer... 

Habe mein Beitrag editiert gehabt, da die Bezeichnung laut bei 1200 U/min etwas überzogen war. Bei dieser Drehzahl kann ich sie hören, natürlich wenn kein Radio oder Fernseher im Hintergrund läuft und darauf kommt es auch an und nicht wenn ich was  anderes im Hintergrund am laufen habe. Denn habe ich mein Fernseher hinter mir laufen dann sind die Lüfter bei 1200 U/min auch wieder leise. 

Dennoch ist der Rechner selbst bei 1200 U/min immer noch leiser als früher mit Luft.
Und wie bereits geschrieben erreiche ich solche Drehzahlen normalerweise nicht, da für mich meine Temperaturen bei nur 500-600 U/min gut sind.


----------



## Rarek (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wollt schon sagen... nicht das nocs als leise angesehen werden und dann sind es doch staubsauber und selbst der Nachbar kann sich noch daran erfreuen  (wie das Kreisschen bei Enermax z.B.)

auf die 1500rpm komm ich zum glück auch nie... der Radi hält sie schön bei max. 1200 Runden
aber meine Radis sind halt auch auf 100W/120mm² ausgelegt... leise kann ich im Sommer einfach nicht erwarten und für den geplanten MoRa fehlt noch das kleingeld ^^

aber mein PC steht auch hinter meinem Moni, dadurch überschallt alles, was ich an musik höre den PC... sie kann garnet anders


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas blöd, aber hat eigentlich schon jemand hier für eine Wasserkühlung eine richtie Zirkulationspumpe benutzt? 

Hier gibt es z.b. von Wilo interessantes Zeit, mit Durchflussmesser, Temperaturmesser u.s.w. alles inklusive. 

Wenn ich jetzt bei mir zu Hause meine Wilo (nur durchgehend laufend, mit einem Timer geregelt) anhöre, so ist diese extrem leise und soll auch sehr sparsam arbeiten.


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man einen Aqualis auch liegen betreiben?


----------



## SpatteL (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lange der Ausgang zur Pumpe immer unter Wasser ist, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> So lange der Ausgang zur Pumpe immer unter Wasser ist, sehe ich da kein Problem.



ja ich würde ihn leicht schräg montieren, so dass der Pumpen Anschluss am tiefsten liegt.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab die infos nirgends gelsen bzw ist in keinen test den ich gelesen habe aufgetaucht. Die neuen Noctua NF-A20 kann man drosseln bis auf 5,4 volt - anlauf boost brauchen die bisschen mehr als normale Fans ab 9v für 2 sekunden ist man auf der sicheren seite. Zum lüfter gewohnte qualität und endlich kein Lagerschleifen mehr  - der Aerocool hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben......


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn schon Startboost, dann doch einfach 12V und gut ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil auf dem selben strang ein 140er von bequite ein Cougar & nanoxia (beides 140er) hängt + eben der 200er. Wenn dann man die vollen 12 volt drauf ballert häult das ganz schön auf (mir viel zu laut ....)


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja nur zum Anlaufen... Ich lasse beim Boot meine F12 auch einmal auf Vollgas


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch nur für ein paar Sekunden!?


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Yep genau ~ 2 sekunden  nur die 4 Lüfis erzeugen da ganz schon "Lärm". Die Radiatoren sind seitlich wo der 420er & 200er hängt nicht frei und druch diesen "art" Tunnel verstärkt sich das 
Hab schon mit den gedanken gespielt die Radiatoren auf die Holzrückwand meines Arbeitsplatzes zu montieren.


----------



## Captainlx1 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, was meint ihr zum "Lian Li PC-O11WXC" (Lian Li PC-O11WXC mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT - Hardware,) Gehäuse für ein Custom Water Loop?


----------



## barmitzwa (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe heute testweise meinen Aquaero 6LT in Betrieb genommen und ich muss echt sagen ich bin jetzt schon froh, dass ich mich zu dem Teil habe überzeugen lassen (Grüße an IICARUS). Alles sehr intuitiv und extrem vielseitig. Habe sogar einen Platz im Gehäuse gefunden wo die Kabel nicht stören und ich noch nichtmal Löcher für die Halterung bohren musste 

Wovon ich weniger begeistert bin sind die Phobya G-Silent 180mm Lüfter. Die sollten eher G-Schleif heißen... bei allen 3 Lüftern mehr oder weniger Lagerschleifen bei jeder Drehzahl. Da sie gebraucht (aber neuwertig) waren hab ich den Abend damit verbracht die Teile auseinander zu nehmen und ordentliches Lagerfett reinzuschmieren. Jetzt ist das Schleifen bei 2 von 3 quasi unhörbar und vom Dritten bekomme ich hoffentlich auch nichts mehr mit sobald der unter dem Tisch steht.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der, der die verkauft hat, hat die vermutlich genau deswegen verkauft. ^^


----------



## barmitzwa (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass die Lüfter Mal ne Weile auf Vollgas laufen, nen Tag oder so in nem Raum wo sie nicht nerven. Vielleicht schleifen sie sich ein und geben dann Ruhe


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir lief alles schon ohne den AE6LT gut, aber mit kann ich die Lüfter getrennt voneinander  regeln.
In meinem Fall war es auch die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Aquaero macht bei mir alles - Pumpe, alle Lüfter, alle LEDs, Temperaturen... Ohne würde mein PC gar nicht laufen xD


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ja ein Ultimate Pumpe verbaut, die hat die Steuerung mittels Aquasuite auch schon mit dabei, leider nur 1x Anschluss für die Lüfter.
So musste ich auch ein Spitter nutzen mit dem auch kein passiv Betrieb mehr möglich war. Mit dem Aquaero jedoch kann ich alle Lüfter voneinander regeln und sogar die Lüfter auch passiv regeln lassen.

Als ich mir damals die Pumpe kaufte wollte ich mir die 100 Euro für den Aquaero sparen, daher dachte ich auch das es egal wäre wenn ich alle meine Lüfter über nur einen Anschluss regeln würde. War auch am ende so, denn einmal den Regler bestimmt wurden auch alle Lüfte geregelt, nur konnte ich halt nicht sehen wenn der Lüfter der hierzu das Tachosignal z.B. mit 500 U/min ausgab ob alle andere Lüfter tatsächlich mit 500 U/min liefen. Im Grunde war das vollkommen egal, da die Wassertemperatur  und sowie die GPU und CPU Temperaturen damit in Ordnung waren. Aber da ich jetzt das nötige Kleingeld  hatte habe ich es halt noch nachgerüstet um alles noch besser ins Detail regel zu können. Die Funktionen des Aquaero sind ja auch nicht ganz ohne, weitere tolle Funktionen und Anschlussmöglichkeiten beinhaltet es ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber an jedem Anschluss nur einen Lüfter zu betreiben halte ich auch für "Verschwendung", nur um von jedem Lüfter die Drehzahl zu haben!?
Wie oft fällt denn mal ein Lüfter aus? Bei Lüftern aus einer Serie liegen die Drehzahlen bei gleicher Spannung ja sowieso recht nahe beieinander.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast da was falsch verstanden, meinte nicht jeden Lüfter einzeln regeln zu wollen. 

Auf meinem 420er Radiator habe ich 3x NF-A14 verbaut und auf meinem 240er Radiator 2x NF-F12.
Mein Mora hat  9x NF-P12 verbaut.

Also insgesamt 14 Lüfter die an der Pumpe direkt mittels Splitter verbunden waren. Es wurden somit 14 Lüfter über PWM geregelt und über einem Lüfter der intern verbaut war wurde das Tachosignal zurück gegeben. Dementsprechend bezog sich die Regelung dann auch auf diesem einem Lüfter was mir hierzu angezeigt wurde und wurde mittels PWM an alle übergeben. 

Die Lüfter sind jetzt mit dem Aquaero auch gesplittet, aber immer bezogen auf die Radiatoren und nicht mehr alle zusammen.
Anschluss 1:  3x NF-A14
Anschluss 2:  2x NF-F12
Anschluss 3:  9x NF-P12

Pro Radradiator wird jeweils das Tachosignal von *einem* Lüfter zurück gegeben.

Die A14 und die F12 haben die selbe max. Drehzahl(zumindest laut Hersteller), leisten aber einen anderen Volumenstrom bzw. Statischer Druck da es einmal 120mm und einmal 140mm Lüfter sind.
Die P12 haben 300 U/min weniger max. Drehzahl. Darum ist es nun besser wenn ich die Drehzahlen bezogen auf die Radiatoren getrennt regeln kann.

EDIT: Um das ganze mal näher zu zeigen hier die maximale Drehzahlen was die Lüfter bei mir erreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, habe ich dann wohl falsch verstanden, ist aber auch doof geschrieben. ^^


----------



## ebastler (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe aktuell ziemliche Probleme mit >40K Delta an der CPU mit einem Anfi-Tec Drei und daraus resultierend schlechtere Temps als mit einem Prolimatech Super Mega... Hab in meinem Thread alles genauer beschrieben und will es nicht hier wieder schreiben, mag da mal jemand nen Blick draufwerfen? Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ert-eine-5960x-status-75-a-8.html#post8915666


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Mein Aquaero macht bei mir alles - Pumpe, alle Lüfter, alle LEDs, Temperaturen... Ohne würde mein PC gar nicht laufen xD



Bei mir genauso + Durchfluss Min alarm ubd nach 30Sec wenn der Durchfluss nicht wiederkommt Herunterfahren 
Safety First


----------



## MiezeMatze (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mein Case noch etwas weiter gemodded und umlakiert und mir noch 2 weiter Sidepanels optionaml für meine gegenwärtige extrene Wakü per Schnellverschluß zugelegt


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Kryos next ist ein übles Teil...


----------



## Rarek (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso + Durchfluss Min alarm ubd nach 30Sec wenn der Durchfluss nicht wiederkommt Herunterfahren
> Safety First



also wenn bei mir die Pumpe aussteigt ist der PC nach gut 2-7 Sekunden aus, da der Temp Schutz greift...
30 sec hätt ich auch gerne... da könnt ich ja weningstens noch reagieren


----------



## Crush4r (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aloha.

so ich bin mal neu im Wakü bereich. habe das Jahre vor mich hergeschoben. nun aber habe ich mir meine ersten teile gekauft.

ist ein Alphacool Only. 

Alphacool NexXxos XP³ + AM4 Kit ( hoffe es ist passgenau ) 
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360er Full Copper
Alphacool Repack 5,25 Bay ( schlecht zu entkoppeln aber wegen platzmangel muss ich leider auf die baylösung zurückgreifen )
Laing DDC-1T

dann halt diverse fittings schläuche das übliche halt.

soweit so gut. ist jetzt nicht das teuerste oder luxuriöseste, aber ok es ist die erste und schlechte teile sinds auch nicht.

jetzt aber zur eigendlichen frage. Gibt es einen Speziellen oder passenden universalkühler für die spannungsversorgung des Asus Prime X370 Pro? denn bei heutigen Boards sieht man immer mehr das die kühlung der spannungsversorgung des boards, vorallem bei OC doch eher mittelmäßig bis zu schwach ist! Da ich die eigendliche Plattform immer 4-5 jahre behalte sollte die natürlich nicht dauerhaft zu heiß werden. Gerade die VRM's schaukeln sich bei den temps ja gerne hoch und irgendwann schießen se durch. 

wenn also jemand ein passendes VRM kit für das board kennt. immer her mit den vorschlägen


----------



## chischko (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus Crush4r! 

Die VRMs sind doch eigentlich luftgekühlt und haben mMn immer ordentlich Luft nach oben. Das dir hier was durchbrennt brauchst Du eigentlich nicht befürchten, außer Du willst nun wirklich extremes OC betreiben (wobei das dann ohnehin das falsche MB ist). Ich hab zwar auf WaKü umgestellt, weil es ein fertiges Kit gab aber muss gestehen bei der nächsten WaKü/Plattformwechsel werde ich es nicht machen weil die LuKü Lösungen hier igentlich immer ausreichend dimensioniert sind und die Bauteile (soweit ich weiß, bitte korrigieren falls ich hier falsch liege!) bis 110°C ohne Probleme auch längerfristig belastet werden können.
Hier werden sie 85°C heiß, was noch absolut im Rahmen ist. Also schau, dass Du nen halbwegs passablen Luftzug in der Gegend der VRMs hast und fertig.... ist übrigens ne nette Diskussion in dem Link auch zu finden.


----------



## Crush4r (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja das MB ist schon ganz gut für OC. ist wie das C6H nur halt 2 phasen weniger ( glaube ich ) da sind ja glaube noch gedopplte phasen mit drin. das C6H hat aber ne heatpipelösung bei den VRM's das prime nicht. aber ich sags mal so. mehr als 4Ghz ist ja bei der cpu eh nicht drin. bei meiner stellt die sinnvolle grenze schon 3,9 dar.

leider haben die VRM's keinen sensor. weswegen ich theoretisch nen sensor selber drauf und drunter packen müsste. allerdings gibt das ja nur die oberflächentemperatur wieder, nicht aber die temps innerhalb der VRM's 

grafikkarte unter wasser setzen habe ich vorerst nicht vor. meine verbaute 1080 ist kühl genug und bleibt auch nur noch maximal 1-1,5 jahre drin. bei der nächsten wird dann vermutlich aber direkt nen block kriegen.

wenn ihr meint das die VRM's mit dem passivkühler keine probleme haben ok. aber in letzter zeit hört man immer wieder das bei AM4 die VRM's recht warm werden ( vorallem auf den unterdimensionierten B350er'n ) 

über sockel 2066 reden wir mal nicht, da werden se eigendlich alle zu heiß xD


----------



## DrDave (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer ordentlich Luft nach oben ist dort keinesfalls. Es kommt aber auch auf die verwendete Plattform sowie die Qualität der VRMs an. 
Bei Skylake X ist die Kühlleistung der VRMs des Boards schlicht und einfach nicht mit der gewachsenen Leistungsaufnahme der CPUs mitgewachsen, weshalb diese dort für OC keinerlei Spielraum bieten und selbst @stock schon grenzwertig sein können.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Skylake und Kaby-Lake und unter anderem auch bei anderen Prozessorgenerationen werden die Spannungswandler ausreichend gekühlt. 
Sehe es an meinem Board wo ich unter Last noch nicht mal über 55 Grad komme und Idle an die 40-45 Grad sind.

Aber innerhalb mehrere Themen habe ich schon gelesen das bei den aktuellen AM4 Boards die Spannungswandler bis zu 100°C heiß werden können.
Auch bei den neuen Skylake X und Kaby-Lake X fungiert das Gerücht das die Kühlung davon mehr Optische Gründe statt Funktionelle haben sollen. In so einem Fall würde ich auch auf Wasserkühlung zurück greifen.
Bisher sind mir aber nur Universelle Kühler bekannt, die man sich selbst noch etwas drauf anpassen muss.

Für die Plattformen 170/270 gab es da fast nichts mehr, da es nicht mehr gebraucht wurde.
Ansonsten kannst du schauen was du an Universelle Kühler nehmen könntest: Aqua Computer Webshop - Wasserkuhler
Habe ich letztens in einem Thema auch gesehen wo ein AM4 Board solche Kühler mit 0,5mm Wärmeleitpad verbaut hatte.

Das ist auch interessant: X299 fur Core X: „Alle Boards sind im OC‑Test komplett durchgefallen.“ - ComputerBase


----------



## hardbase87 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand eine Idee, wie ich eine D5 von EKWB mit dem Dark Power Pro 10 zum anlaufen bekomm ohne das Mainboard unter Strom zu setzen?

So ein Atx Überbrückungstecker ist dran, 3 SSD + Pumpe.


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das P10 ist da garstig. Hast kein anderes Netzteil?
Nen ollen Chinaböller oder so.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuche es mal in dem du Lüfter direkt mit ans Netzteil hängst.
Besser ist natürlich mit einem separaten Netzteil, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## hardbase87 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein 😬, mal schauen ob noch irgendjemand ein anderes Netzteil hat.


----------



## micindustries (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre ein ODD für so einen Anlaufkick nicht die bessere Alternative? SSDs ziehen nicht so viel Strom, außerdem hätte ich da Sorge um meine Daten und die Langlebigkeit. Natürlich vorausgesetzt, dass man noch ein ODD besitzt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei Skylake und Kaby-Lake und unter anderem auch bei anderen Prozessorgenerationen werden die Spannungswandler ausreichend gekühlt.
> Sehe es an meinem Board wo ich unter Last noch nicht mal über 55 Grad komme und Idle an die 40-45 Grad sind.
> 
> Aber innerhalb mehrere Themen habe ich schon gelesen das bei den aktuellen AM4 Boards die Spannungswandler bis zu 100°C heiß werden können.
> ...



bei mir sieht das ganze so aus: https://images.bit-tech.net/content...rime-x370-pro-review/x370-pro-3-1280x1024.jpg

ist das genietet oder wie? kann mir das auf meinem erst in paar tagen anschauenm da zurzeit noch der fette  macho x2 drauf sitzt.

würde der hier theoretisch passen? RAIJINTEK VWB-C1 VRM-Wasserkuhler - universal 

der ist ja mit den verschraubungen anpassbar. muss nur schauen wegen abständen, kann das hier gerade ziemlich schlecht ausmessen xD


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der wird von der Rückseite verschraubt sein.
Normalerweise müsstest du an der Gehäuserückseite eine Aussparung haben, so das du die Schrauben dazu bestimmt sehen kannst.

Zu den Universal Kühler kann ich dir nichts zu sagen, da ich selbst noch keine verbaut habe und ich meine Infos auch nur von Dritten her habe.
Du solltest aber alles zuvor ausmessen, damit die Kühler auch über die Spannungswandler liegen und wieder verschraubt werden können.


----------



## Crush4r (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das kann natürlich sehr gut sein xD


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte mir so einen für meine Graka vrm zurecht gebaut hat ganz gut funktioniert.
Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Cooling Plate GigaByte GA-Z87X-UD5H + UD4H Mosfet 1 - Nickel Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Cooling Plate GigaByte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gib mal bei Amazon "Alphacool HF14" ein. Da kommt dann ne Menge wo du dir was raussuchen kannst.

Oder auf EK warten, wenn das mit der Kühlung vom Board wirklich so schlimm ist werden die oder andere was für rausbringen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde auch noch warten, vielleicht wird hierzu von EK, WaterCool, AquaComputer usw. demnächst was geben.


----------



## hardbase87 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir jetzt ein 30 Euro Netzteil besorgt, damit funktionierts .

ODD hatte ich auch keines daheim.


----------



## Crush4r (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

in meinem fall hätte ich da kein problem. ich habe hier inkl. meines RM750i noch ein 700er Thermaltake was recht alt ist. ein VS350 und VS450 liegen. netzteile habe ich zurzeit mehr als ausreichend xD

habe hier noch 3 systeme stehen die semi komplett sind und zum verkauf stehen. ich aber nie den ar*** hochkriege und die mal einstelle xD kann man aber theoretisch super als ersatzteillager oder so missbrauchen


----------



## ebastler (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe aktuell hier:
Antec HC1200 (verbaut), LC6560GP3 Silber (3d Drucker), Fujitsu DPS-500QB, Antec NeoEco 550, Antec NeoEco 650, Bitfenix Whisper M 550, Cougar GX-S 450, Super Flower Leadex Gold II 650.

Befüllt hab ich meinen PC aber mit einem Modellbau LiPo Akku an der Pumpe. Hat es einfacher gemacht das Case in alle Richtungen zu kippen 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## barmitzwa (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlechte Nachricht: wir haben kein Einhornküchenpapier mehr

Gute Nachricht: Wakü läuft (zumindest erstmal intern)

Und die Laing ddc ist tatsächlich ruhig geworden mit dem Metalldeckel und einem shoggy. Sogar jetzt beim entlüften ist sie schon angenehm


----------



## hardbase87 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schön das deine WaKü läuft.

Ich könnt meine gegen die Wand schießen . Irgendwie ist der D5 Pumpen Adapter undicht. 

Der Rest ist trocken


----------



## KillercornyX (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand ob beim Aquaero 6 LT diese Einbauwinkel für den Laufwerksschaft dabei sind?
Ist auch ein Aquabus- und USB-Kabel dabei? Ich habe eine Aquastream Ultimate und möchte die per Aquabus verbinden, aber die Pumpe und den Aquaero auch per USB anschließen, so für Konfiguration usw.


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. Juli 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob beim Aquaero 6 LT diese Einbauwinkel für den Laufwerksschaft dabei sind?
> Ist auch ein Aquabus- und USB-Kabel dabei?



Der Einbauwinkel ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten, Aquabus- und USB-Kabel hingehen schon.


----------



## DOcean (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lieferumfang:
- aquaero 6 LT Controller
- vier Temperatursensoren, Länge ca. 70 cm
- ein internes USB-Anschlusskabel, Länge ca. 100 cm
- ein Verbindungskabel für Tachosignal oder aquabus
- Montagematerial

laut: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller 53234


----------



## KillercornyX (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Der Einbauwinkel ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten, Aquabus- und USB-Kabel hingehen schon.



Danke für die Info, die Produktbeschreibungen waren teils recht unvollständig was ich so gesehen habe. Bei AT steht sogar dass der AE6 4x 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss hat, was aber wohl nicht stimmt...


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da musst du was falsch gelesen haben, in der Produktbeschreibung steht es richtig.


> Alle Lüfterausgänge mit 4-Pin Stecker und jeweils per Spannung oder PWM-Signal


Quelle: Aquacomputer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller


----------



## Crush4r (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So vorhin wollte ich noch schnell los. nen kanister destiliertes wasser und Korrosionsmittel holen. Tjoa! Auto batterie im eimer ODER nen kriechstrom der sie leernuckelt. musste das ding erstmal wieder in gang kriegen -.- das wasser und 1,5L G12 habe ich jetzt allerdings da. also eigendlich kann ich se direkt einbauen xD müsste morgen alles da sein ( theoretisch! )


----------



## ebastler (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann ich bei 400W Verbrauch aus der Steckdose mit 2 HWlabs 360gts (aktuell nur 5 NF-F12 drauf, der sechste folgt bald) 1100-1200rpm bei 41° Wasser haben? Irgendwas läuft da doch schief? Oo

Raumtemperatur sollte um die 25-30° sein.

Der vordere Radi mit 3 Fans ist einblasend, der obere mit 2 ausblasend.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## IssaP (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest mal versuchen die Lüfter auf dem oberen umzudrehen und du solltest den leeren Platz mit einem Lüfter füllen.


----------



## barmitzwa (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde auch vorschlagen beide Radiatoren einblasend zu probieren. Selbst bei 400W Systemlast entsteht ja nun doch einiges an Abwärme und da kann es bei 30°C Umgebung und 5 von 6 belegten 120ern wohl schon knapp werden...

Habe heute noch meinen externen 3x180er angeschlossen und entlüftet. Morgen löte ich mir noch eine Verlängerung für die Lüfter und dann kann ich auch mal Temperaturtests machen - bisher sieht aber alles sehr zufriedenstellend aus. Kann dann auch mal den ein der anderen Schnapper posten von meinem schwarz/chrom Innenleben 

Zur Feier des Tages bin ich noch schnell zu Gamestop und habe mir Doom für 5,99€ geschnappt  (kostet gerade selbst im Steamsale knapp 15€)


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es haben schon viele Negativ-Beispiele gezeigt, dass einblasende Radiatoren kontraproduktiv sind! Das find ich ein No-Go. Schließlich will man die Hitze ja aus dem Gehäuse bekommen und nicht drin sammeln. Das ist nicht besonders gut für die übrigen Komponenten, wie Spannungswandler usw.
Grad wenn man mehrere Radiatoren nutzt, verstärkt sich der negative Effekt, da die erwärmte Luft vom ersten Radiator nicht zum Kühlen der weiteren nutzbar ist. 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Da musst du was falsch gelesen haben, in der Produktbeschreibung steht es richtig.
> 
> Quelle: Aquacomputer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller



Ich weiß nicht mehr wo es war, jedenfalls hab ich es auch mal falsch beschrieben gesehen. Whatever... wir wissen ja nun was richtig ist.


----------



## barmitzwa (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1 Lüfter ausblasend am Heck sollte es dann schon noch sein


----------



## DARPA (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Es haben schon viele Negativ-Beispiele gezeigt, dass einblasende Radiatoren kontraproduktiv sind! Das find ich ein No-Go. Schließlich will man die Hitze ja aus dem Gehäuse bekommen und nicht drin sammeln. Das ist nicht besonders gut für die übrigen Komponenten, wie Spannungswandler usw.
> Grad wenn man mehrere Radiatoren nutzt, verstärkt sich der negative Effekt, da die erwärmte Luft vom ersten Radiator nicht zum Kühlen der weiteren nutzbar ist.



Hitze ist aber auch übertrieben. Die Abluft von den Radiatoren hat ja ca. nur Wassertemperatur. Also immer noch deutlich kühler, als wenn man mit Luft kühlt. Ne Graka mit Axiallüftern z.B. heizt das Gehäuse viel mehr auf.
Alle Radiatorenlüfter in eine Richtung ist schon sinnvoll, ob alles als Intake oder Exhaust ist sicher Geschmackssache und hängt auch vom Gehäuse ab.


Aber da ich jetzt auch zu den Mora Besitzern gehöre, kann ich nur sagen. Quält euch nicht mit internen Radis.


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist halt, mein Case hat nen 360er vorn und nen 360er oben... Wenn ich beide ausblasend lasse zieht es mir bei jeder Ritze Staub rein, wenn ich beide einblasend lasse nehme ich Mal an dass die Lüfter gegen einen ziemlich starken Überdruck arbeiten müssen - Netzteil und 120er im Heck blasen zwar raus, aber das war's auch schon. Okay, die Mesh-Slotblenden helfen eventuell noch.


----------



## Crush4r (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte eigendlich vor zumindest einen 360er oben im case ausblasend zu verstauen. da das aber ein 45er ist habe ich später zum mainboardkühler genau -1mm zu wenig platz.  bevor ich da stopfe wird das ding extern verstaut. da ist das entleeren ohne kugelhahn  auch einfacher. und ich muss das ding nicht komplett zerpflücken um später was größeres zu verbauen. bin ja immernoch am entscheiden obs ein Phobya 1080 oder ein MO-RA3 wird xD. bis die graka reinkommt dauerts aber noch nen bissl. also eilig hats nicht


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss meinen PC zu oft transportieren als dass eine externe Lösung akzeptabel wäre :/
Wenn ich irgendwann meine eigene Wohnung habe kommt das.

Andere Frage: PC mit WaKü Transportieren. Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder kann ich den einfach angeschnallt auf den Rücksitz ins Auto stellen?


----------



## Crush4r (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hau doch einfach schnelltrennkupplungen zwischen gehäuse und radi rein. 2 klipse und du kannst beides getrennt transportieren.

ich persönlich finde den externen aufbei inkl. schnelltrenner extrem komfortabel. du hast keine platzprobleme. immer frische außenluft und auch sonst keine wirklichen nachteile ( solange man schnelltrenner nutzt )


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

außer, dass ich mir sorgen über die PCIe Slots machen würde, sollte es eigentlich gehen (denn normal ist sonne GraKa ja nicht sehr gut dabei, bei nem Schlagloch nicht zu hüpfen  )

aber im endeffekt hab ich eh keine Ahnung und stelle mir selbst die gleiche Frage...
aber erstmal muss ich die Server und meinen PC aus dem 3. runterkriegen - dann kann man sich immernoch Sorgen ums Hinstellen machen ^^;


----------



## chischko (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Andere Frage: PC mit WaKü Transportieren. Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder kann ich den einfach angeschnallt auf den Rücksitz ins Auto stellen?



Mei kommt ganz darauf an... Erschütterugen würde ich generell auch mit LuKü vermeiden. Wichtig ist halt nur (gerade wenn Dir jemand beim ausladen hilft), dass er nicht zu sehr gekippt wird, da der AGB auslaufen kann und/oder die Pumpe, falls sie nur lose wie bei mir auf'm Shoggy steht, purzeln kann was zu unschönen Radien im Schaluch führen kann und damit andere Kräfte als gewöhnlich auf die Verschraubungen aufbringen kann--> Leckagegefahr! 
Ansonsten gibt es wenig zu beachten, da ohnehin das Gewicht auf CPU durch den ggf. sehr großen LuKü wegfällt und abhängig von der GPU Kühlung ebenfalls Gewicht wegfällt (GPU only und Rest passiv) oder hinzukommt (Fullcover)

Edit: Ansonsten finde ich die externe Kühlung zu transportieren nicht sooo umständlich... STKs und die Verkablung sauber mit nem DIN Stecker getrennt an der Gehäuserückseite und es ist zackzackzack abgeklemmt und zackzackzack wieder dran.


----------



## Crush4r (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sofern alles fest ist würde ich nur die graka ausbauen ODER abstützen. denn durch erschüterungen kann die dann doch schon ganz schön durchhängen. vorallem wenn das son meg teil wie meine GTX 1080 ist. die hängt schon so durch wegen dem tripleslot kühlkörper xD

mit nem wasserblock drauf ist sie dann zwar leichter. aber die hat dann ja immernoch gut gewicht welches größtenteils vom slot gestützt wird. 

also entweder ausbauen oder aber mit irgendwas abstützen. was man z.B. machen kann ist eine tüten nehmen, zwischen NT und graka packen und mit bauschaum füllen ( nicht zuviel sonst kriegste es net mehr raus ) das passt sich dann zwischen netzteil und grafikkarte an und sobald es fest ist stützt es die graka. ist später auch wiederverwendbar


----------



## ebastler (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine GPU hat nen Fullcover samt Backplate, die bewegt sich eigentlich keinen Millimeter und sitzt sehr steif an den Slotblenden... AGB ist selbst dicht wenn das Case kopfüber steht, da sehe ich kein Problem. Am ehesten mach ich mir eben um Schlaglöcher und so Sorgen.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

genau die schlaglöcher sind das problem. von daher sage ich mal schön stützen die karte.


----------



## DOcean (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Es haben schon viele Negativ-Beispiele gezeigt, dass einblasende Radiatoren kontraproduktiv sind! Das find ich ein No-Go. Schließlich will man die Hitze ja aus dem Gehäuse bekommen und nicht drin sammeln. Das ist nicht besonders gut für die übrigen Komponenten, wie Spannungswandler usw.
> Grad wenn man mehrere Radiatoren nutzt, verstärkt sich der negative Effekt, da die erwärmte Luft vom ersten Radiator nicht zum Kühlen der weiteren nutzbar ist.



Hier kommt immder drauf an wie warm der Rest wird, und sonst hilft ja ein zusätzlicher Lüfter am Heck.

Ein radi rein und einer raus halte ich auch nicht für sonderlich gut, halte aber viel davon alle rein blasen  lassen



ebastler schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, mein Case hat nen 360er vorn und nen 360er oben... Wenn ich beide ausblasend lasse zieht es mir bei jeder Ritze Staub rein, wenn ich beide einblasend lasse nehme ich Mal an dass die Lüfter gegen einen ziemlich starken Überdruck arbeiten müssen - Netzteil und 120er im Heck blasen zwar raus, aber das war's auch schon. Okay, die Mesh-Slotblenden helfen eventuell noch.



Du hast doch kein druckdichtes Gehäuse? du hast so viele Schlitze Löcher sonst was da geht genug durch... vorallem wenn noch Hecklüfter und NT ausblasend sind...

Ausprobieren und messen hilft!


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meinen PC schon mit und ohne Wasser transportiert.
Einfach auf den Rücken gelegt, so das das Gewicht der Graka keine Rolle spielt und nicht wie ne wilde Sau gefahren.
Bei Hardtubes hatte ich dann das Wasser vorher abgelassen und später neu befüllt.

Wenn der PC auf der Seite liegt muss dann später sowieso entlüftet werden, da die Luft aus dem AGB nach oben wandert.(In dem Fall hat ein Externer Radiator doch einen Vorteil beim Transport).

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB ist auch dicht, kann mein Rechner auch hinlegen.
Nur das Wasser vom meinem letztem Schlauch was zum AGB geht läuft etwas leer.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute hab ein kleines Problem, heut kam meine aquaero 5 an und weiß glaube nicht so recht mit dem USB Kabel hin, dieser muss ja ins mainbord rein. 

Dropbox - Foto 05.07.17, 13 29 19.jpg

Bin ich da an der richtigen Stelle? Muss er oben oder wie er jetzt ist unten rein ? Das ist nur ein 5 Pol Kabel und der USB Schacht hat 10 ^^ 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das zurücklaufen ist aber denke ich eine der geringsten probleme denke ich... muss man das ganze halt wieder ein paar tage laufen lassen, damit es blasenfrei is ^^


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In mein Fall ist es kein Problem, nachdem ich den Rechner einschalte ist die Grafikkarte die von diesem Schlauch zum AGB führt sehr schnell wieder voll.
Kaum eingeschaltet steht wieder alles unter Wasser. Lasse dann einfach für ein paar Stunden die Pumpe mit max. Drehzahl laufen und die kleinen Luftblasen sind dann so auch schnell wieder raus.



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab ein kleines Problem, heut kam meine aquaero 5 an und weiß glaube nicht so recht mit dem USB Kabel hin, dieser muss ja ins mainbord rein.
> Bin ich da an der richtigen Stelle? Muss er oben oder wie er jetzt ist unten rein ? Das ist nur ein 5 Pol Kabel und der USB Schacht hat 10 ^^


Kannst oben oder unten einstecken, der letzte Pin oben ist ehe nicht belegt.
Der dient bei Stecker nur dazu damit man eine bestimmte Passform hat und man die Stecker nicht verkehrt einstecken kann.

Kannst daher oben oder auch unten einstecken. Musst nur auf die richtige Polung achten, damit du das Kabel nicht verkehrt herum einsteckst.
Bei mir habe ich 2x USB2.0 und habe daher beide USB-Kabel von Pumpe und AE6 oben eingesteckt.
Hätte aber beides über nur einem Anschluss oben und unten einstecken können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Mei kommt ganz darauf an... Erschütterugen würde ich generell auch mit LuKü vermeiden. Wichtig ist halt nur (gerade wenn Dir jemand beim ausladen hilft), dass er nicht zu sehr gekippt wird, da der AGB auslaufen kann und/oder die Pumpe, falls sie nur lose wie bei mir auf'm Shoggy steht, purzeln kann was zu unschönen Radien im Schaluch führen kann und damit andere Kräfte als gewöhnlich auf die Verschraubungen aufbringen kann--> Leckagegefahr!
> Ansonsten gibt es wenig zu beachten, da ohnehin das Gewicht auf CPU durch den ggf. sehr großen LuKü wegfällt und abhängig von der GPU Kühlung ebenfalls Gewicht wegfällt (GPU only und Rest passiv) oder hinzukommt (Fullcover)
> 
> Edit: Ansonsten finde ich die externe Kühlung zu transportieren nicht sooo umständlich... STKs und die Verkablung sauber mit nem DIN Stecker getrennt an der Gehäuserückseite und es ist zackzackzack abgeklemmt und zackzackzack wieder dran.



Ich hab in diesem Zusammenhang mal ne Frage an die Schwarmintelligenz. Ich nutze in meinem neuen Loop eine Heatkiller D5 Tube mit hohem Halter, d.h. stehend auf dem Gehäuseboden. Ich habe dort wo normalerweise im Unterboden des Gehäuses ein Staubfilter ist, eine Platte angepasst und diese mit den Gummipuffern des AGB-Halters durch den Gehäuseboden verschraubt.. hält natürlich jetzt bombenfest, gut für das Entlüften des Systems, da ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss, dass sich der Glas-AGB losreisst.. aber: Ich würde gern für den Dauerbetrieb den Staubfilter wieder einschieben.. meint ihr ich kann den AGB einfach an von den Hardtubes an Ort und Stelle halten lassen? Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre das aufkleben der Füsse auf den Gehäuseboden, was ich ungern machen würde.


----------



## Haarstrich (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab ein kleines Problem, heut kam meine aquaero 5 an und weiß glaube nicht so recht mit dem USB Kabel hin, dieser muss ja ins mainbord rein.
> 
> Dropbox - Foto 05.07.17, 13 29 19.jpg
> 
> ...



Ja bist Du. Am MB sind das zwei USB 2.0 Anschlüsse pro Buchse, jeder mit 5 Pins. Beachte die richtige Polung (siehe Handbücher).


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Haarstrich hat richtig erklärt. Kleiner Hinweis noch:

Am USB-Kabel ist meist ein Pin außen frei/unbelegt. Diesen muss dann entsprechend an der Mainboard-Buchse auf die Stelle wo kein Pin ist. 
Hab bei meiner Aquastream auch oft das Kabel falsch angesteckt, aber das macht normalerweise nix. Du darfst das Kabel nur nicht im Betrieb/unter Strom an- oder abstecken, steht auch im Handbuch, sonst kann was kaputt gehen.
Immer vorher Netzstecker ziehen und noch mal den Powerknopf drücken, damit alle Ladungen in den Kondensatoren raus sind.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wobei die Abschirmung den GND entspricht  (bzw. dies zumindest sollte)


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> *Belegung des internen USB 2.0 Headers*
> 
> Der interne USB 2.0 Anschluss besteht fast immer aus einer zwei-reihigen Stiftleiste mit 9 Polen, wovon aber meistens nur 8 Pole belegt sind. PIN 9 ist NC ( Not Connected ) und wird als Kodierstift benutzt, so, dass der Stecker nicht falsch herum auf das Board gesteckt werden kann. Pin 10 ist für die Schirmung reserviert, wird aber im Allgemeinen nicht benutzt.


Quelle: RM Computertechnik - interner USB Anschluss / Pfostenfeld

Habe mir mal das USB-Kabel von AC erneut angesehen und der 5-Pin ist in der Tat eine Schirmung.
Laut meinem Handbuch ist der 5-Pin nicht belegt, ob der hier als Schirmung fungiert kann ich nicht ersehen, wird auch nicht näher erläutert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufällig habe ich meine zwei USB-Kabel von Pumpe und Aquaero da ich zwei USB2 intern frei hatte  jeweils immer oben angeschlossen.
Fand ich selbst auch besser auf alle 5-Pins aufstecken zu können.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute ich muss euch schon wieder um Rat bitten  
Heut wollte ich meine neue Pumpe an der aquaero 5 stecken und es passiert einfach nichts, die Pumpe bewegt sich einfach nicht  

Ich hab ein Foto gemacht wo ich sie überall eingesteckt habe. Ich hab sie extra mit Wasser gefüllt in einer Schale um zu sehen ob sie vielleicht ganz langsam geht, aber nichts  

Die Pumpe ist eine Kombi aus "EK-xpress 100 spc mx PWM inklusive Pumpe" 

Muss ich die Pumpe erst in der Software aktievieren ? Leider wird mir da keine angezeigt.
Dropbox - Datei 06.07.17, 14 17 22.jpeg

Vielen Dank mal wieder


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch man da nichtbnen extra Kabel das nenMolex hat und einen getrennte kleine Litze für die Drehzahl? Ich meine ich habe mir dieses Kabel deswegen damals gekauft oder wars irtendwo dabei? Ich weis es nimmer das ist über 2 Jahre her xD So kleinigkeiten merk ich mir nicht sry.
Aber ich meine meine Pumpe eine ddc1t macht auch nix ohne das Kabel, kanns dir aber nimmer genau sagen. Testen kann ichs auch nicht da ich vorerst mal n paar Tage nicht daheim bin.


----------



## v3nom (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die kleine EK Pumpe hat nur einen 4-Pin und keinen extra Molex. Angeschlossen werden sollte die Pumpe an dem PWM Stecker unten : http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1813/Aquaero5XT_labels.jpg


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, in dem " violetten" da macht die Pumpe leider auch nichts. Muss ich sie erst in der Software aktievieren ? 
Meine 9x Lüfter auf 3x Kanal sowie Temp. Sensoren laufen ohne Probleme 
Nur die Pumpe nicht


----------



## Crush4r (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So teile sind da! Radiator sollte sowieso draußen sein. habe auch nen standfux dafür. aber der p8asst nicht mit den anschlüssen. und der AGB ist entweder zu breit. oder meine 5,25" schächte sind zu schmal. also habe ich den auch mal schnell nach draußen verbannt. da ich das so aber nicht stehen lassen will. wird jetzt an nem case gearbeitet welches dann an die wand soll. vielleicht auch an nem tisch aber momentan ist nur die idee da, wie ich sie umsetze weiß ich noch nicht.

kühlung funktioniert aber 1A und durch das Küchentuch als entkopplung ist es sogar erstaunlich leise xD

Temperaturen sind abolut OK. wo ich bei selber raumtemperatur, takt und spannung mit dem Macho X2 knappe 80 Grad anliegen hatte, sinds nur nur noch 60 nach einer stunde vollauslastung!


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> In der Suite muß der vierte Fan-Anschluß, erst mal auf PWM umgestellt werden.
> Standard ist bei dem das Gleiche eingestellt, wie bei den anderen drei.
> 
> Edit: Es ist auch nicht sicher, daß die EK Pumpe mit dem Aquaero (PWM) richtig funktioniert.
> Es ist immer noch so, daß NUR die AC-Pumpen mit dem AE 5/6 richtig funktionieren, via PWM.



Mach mit jetzt keine Angst das sie mit dr A5 nicht läuft


----------



## Rarek (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Crush4r schrieb:


> [...]und der AGB ist entweder zu breit. oder meine 5,25" schächte sind zu schmal. also habe ich den auch mal schnell nach draußen verbannt. da ich das so aber nicht stehen lassen will. [...]



wie du schon vermutet hast... ja der AGB ist einen halben milimeter zu breit für einen Standard 5,25" Schacht
ich konnte es bei mir kompensieren, da meine Verschraubt sind, aber ich weiß nicht ab du den betreffenden Schacht leicht verbreitern kannst, da ich deine Hardwarehütte nicht in person kenne


----------



## Crush4r (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe schon geschaut. am AGB werde ich nicht pfeilen und den käfig etwas dehnen geht nicht, zu hartes material xD

ich denke mal ich werde nen Wakü case bauen. da kommt AGB Pumpe ( eventuell dann auch röhre ) und die radiatoren rein. so das alles ausgelagert wird, aber halt sortiert. das momentan ist nur die notlösung xD


----------



## Crush4r (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kurze frage meinerseits. da ich ja pumpe agb radiatoren etc. in ein selfmade case auslagern will. ist es ja am sinnvollsten eine eigene stromversorgung dort zu verbauen. wie sieht das mit PICO netzteilen aus? kann ich einfach an das 24pin ATX stecker einen schalter an grün und schwarz klemmen um das system so einzuschalten? 

denn kabel vom pc dort hinzuführen macht kein sinn. oder gibs da extra netzteile für solche vorhaben? wenn ja kann mir wer was verlinken?^^


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Ist doch schon länger bekannt, daß nur AC PWM Pumpen reibungslos funzen mit den AE´s.
> Hier gibt es Abhilfe für das Problem.
> EK behauptet zwar, daß es mit den neuen PWM-Pumpen gehen soll, ist aber nicht immer der Fall. Die Foren sind voll damit.



mir war das leider nicht bekannt, natoll. was gäbe es denn für eine Möglichkeit sie in betrieb zu nehmen ?


----------



## Haarstrich (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> mir war das leider nicht bekannt, natoll. was gäbe es denn für eine Möglichkeit sie in betrieb zu nehmen ?



Hast Du denn schon den Tip von  Liquid-Chilling bzgl. der Umstellung des Anschlusses an der Aquaero auf PWM probiert?

Soweit ich mich erinnere betraff die PWM Problematik eher die D5-PWM Versionen. Diese Pumpe ist ja keine Xylem/Lowara/Laiing Pumpe. Laut einem früherem Post von VJoe2Max eher identisch mit der Magicool DCP450. Also, Probieren geht hier über Studieren.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran den seit Jahren existierenden PWM Standard sinnvoll zu implementieren? -.-

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich baue die ganze wakü in ein einderes gehäuse. nur kann mir wer etwas empfehlen in richtung seperater stromversorgung? kabel von einem pc zum anderen will ich eher nicht legen. da sollen nur die schläuche rüber gehen!


----------



## Haarstrich (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Info über die Komponenten des externen Gehäuses wäre hilfreich. Aber such mal nach Schaltnetzteilen von Meanwell 12/5 Volt.
z.B.
Schaltnetzteil MEANWELL RD-125A, 5 V-/12 V-, 7,7 A - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - - Pollin Electronic
Schaltnetzteil MEANWELL RID-125-1205, 12 V-/9,2 A, 5 V-/3 A - Stromversorgung - Netzgeräte - - Pollin Electronic


----------



## ebastler (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagst du. Ich komme bei meiner D5 verbaut unmöglich an das Einstellrad, um sie auszubauen müsste ich den AGB ausbauen, um den auszubauen den frontradi, um den auszubauen den Topradi...
Du siehst wohin das führt.

Will ich die optimale Drehzahl ausloten wo sie leise ist und noch sinnvoll flow macht oder einfach nur zum Entlüften auf 100% stellen, bleibt mir nur eine Pumpe mit PWM oder, wie ich es dann wegen den paar Euro Aufpreis gemacht hab, Aquabus.


----------



## v3nom (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Man sollte sich fragen, warum brauchen Pumpen überhaupt PWM.....tun sie nicht.....sinnlose Spielerei.



Ist es schlimm wenn sie es haben? Nein


----------



## ebastler (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Und man kann auch ne D5 via Spannung regeln, so wie es schon viele gemacht haben, und noch immer tun.


Und warum sollte ich wenn ich sie per PWM regeln kann? Weniger Verluste, selber Ergebnis.


----------



## SpatteL (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Crush4r schrieb:


> kabel von einem pc zum anderen will ich eher nicht legen. da sollen nur die schläuche rüber gehen!


Aber irgendwie musst du dem 2. NT doch sagen, das es los geht.


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es macht natürlich sinn, für eine Spielerei die man nicht braucht, mehr dafür zu bezahlen.



 im wakü Thread über Spielereien die man nicht braucht zu diskutieren ist irgendwie paradox :>


----------



## Haarstrich (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na damit sollte das gehen.

Kaltgerate-Steckverbinder C20 Stecker, Einbau vertikal Gesamtpolzahl: 2 + PE 16 A Schwarz 1 St., A028 | voelkner - direkt gunstiger

Renkforce Uberspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 6fach Schwarz Schutzkontakt 1296309, A024 | voelkner - direkt gunstiger


----------



## SpatteL (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man beides in der gleichen Steckerleiste ansteckt, kann man auch eine Steuerleitung vom PC zum "WaKü Kasten" ziehen.
Entweder um das separate NT einzuschalten oder direkt als 12V Versorgung aus dem PC NT.


----------



## Crush4r (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie musst du dem 2. NT doch sagen, das es los geht.



entweder manuell oder aber läuft dauerhaft xD

ich habe den radiator zureit an einer steuerung. und auf minimalstufe sind sie unhörbar. also daran sollte es nicht scheitern xD

kann ich nicht einfach nen PICO netzteil verbauen oder nen kleines ATX oder so. einfach nen schalter an den ATX klemmen wie nen überbrücker auch? dann habe ich aufjedenfall genug anschlüsse xD und netzteil im ATX format habe ich auch genug. ATX netzteil sind nur etwas oversized. bissl blöd wenn da nen 300W netzteil drin steckt man aber nur 30 oder so brauch xD


----------



## SpatteL (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Manuell kann man mal vergessen und dauerhaft laufen lassen halte ich für Blödsinn.

Ja, du kannst so ein NT mit einem Schalter zwischen grün und schwarz ein/ausschalten, was anderes macht das Mainboard ja auch nicht.

Statt dem Pico PSU würde ich aber eher so etwas nehmen:
Phobya Externes Netzteil mit Schalter 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker | Netzteile extern | Netzteile | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Crush4r (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber wie sonst wenn ich keine kabel von dem einen zum anderen legen will?^^ oder aber ich muss in den sauren apfel beißen und mir nen 4pin molex rüberlegen. muss ich mir nur ne verlängerung dafür holen


----------



## SpatteL (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schläuche müssen ja auch rüber, da kann man doch auch noch eine Leitung mit verlegen.
Man kann ja auch versuchen Schlauch und Strom gemeinsam einem größerem Kanal oder Rohr zu verlegen.


----------



## Crush4r (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja ich denke mal ich werde einfach eine molexleitung rüberlegen mit verlängerung und das kabel dort splitten. für die lüfter und pumpe wirds wohl reichen xD. sind ja momentan nur die pumpe und 3 lüfter. mehr lüfter später irgendwann

werde aber die verlängerungen sleeven. sonst wirds hässlich


----------



## myst02 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie entleere ich meine Wakü am besten, wenn ich keinen Ablasshahn im Loop habe? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den CPU kühler abmontiert, eine Schüssel vor den PC gestellt, den kühler so weit aus dem Gehäuse rausgehalten wie es möglich war und dann einen Schlauch abgezogen. Der halbe Boden war danach voller DP Ultra, aber im PC war kein Tropfen 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## myst02 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Am besten du machst ein Bild von deinem Loop, dann kann man dich besser beraten.
> E gibt viele Möglichkeiten.


Hier ist ein Bild von meinem Loop, danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An der untersten stelle. z.B. Pumpeneinlass den schlauch ab machen und den AGB aufdrehen. dann einfach leerlaufen lassen. alles geht nicht raus. aber das meiste.


----------



## myst02 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Crush4r schrieb:


> An der untersten stelle. z.B. Pumpeneinlass den schlauch ab machen und den AGB aufdrehen. dann einfach leerlaufen lassen. alles geht nicht raus. aber das meiste.


Ok, kann man das dann ein paar Tage so lassen? Es geht darum, ich muss die Graka ausbauen, weil ich sie verkauft habe. Die neue Graka kommt aber erst nächste Woche an. Inzwischen brauch ich den PC nicht.

Wie kann ich verhindern dass während dieser Zeit Staub in den Schlauch kommt?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

andere möglichkeit wäre mit 2 verschlussstopfen die schläuche der graka in der zeit zu verschließen. dann musst du das wasser nicht ablassen. bzw. verlierst du nur wenig. wenn das wasser aallerdings schon nen jahr alt ist kommt ne reinigung mal ganz gut. dann würde ich persönlich sagen. flüssigkeit drin lassen. und wenn die neue graka da ist. alles entleeren. mit destiliertes wasser ordentlich durchspülen. und dann neues zeug einfüllen


----------



## myst02 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @ myst02: Am besten du ziehst die Pumpe aus der Halterung, öffnest den AGB und entleerst in ein Gefäss.
> Sollte gehen, den du hast ja Schläuche. Dann (zur Not) mit Klebeband abdichten.
> 
> Edit: Wenn du eine 1/4" Muffe hast, kannst du auch die zwei Winkel des Graka-Kühlers verbinden.


Habs so gemacht und es hat super funktioniert, danke an alle die mir geholfen haben [emoji106] 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## myst02 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch ne frage, hat zwar nicht unmittelbar was mit Wakü zu tun aber ich weiß nicht wo ich es sonst posten soll. 
Und zwar wollte ich den Originalkühler wieder auf die Graka montieren, ich habe die alten Wärmeleitpads nicht mehr also hab ich neue bestellt die 1,5mm dick sind.
Nun sind die Pads zu dick, da die originalen wohl 1mm dick waren liegt der Kühler nicht richtig auf. Kann ich die Pads irgendwie dünner schneiden oder geht das nicht? Der Computerladen in der Nähe hat auch welche lagernd, die sind aber nur 0,3mm, ist es schlimm wenn sie dünner sind?
Normalerweise würde ich einfach 1mm Pads von Amazon bestellen das geht aber nicht weil ich sie bis Montag dringend brauche.
Danke schonmal 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sollten schon die 1mm sein. Denn beim 0,3er gibt es eventuell kein Kontakt zur Heatpipe


----------



## myst02 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Es sollten schon die 1mm sein. Denn beim 0,3er gibt es eventuell kein Kontakt zur Heatpipe


Würde es reichen, wenn ich 2x die 0,3mm aufeinanderklebe? Oder kann ich die 1,5mm Pads irgendwie dünner schneiden?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



myst02 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne frage, hat zwar nicht unmittelbar was mit Wakü zu tun aber ich weiß nicht wo ich es sonst posten soll.
> Und zwar wollte ich den Originalkühler wieder auf die Graka montieren, ich habe die alten Wärmeleitpads nicht mehr also hab ich neue bestellt die 1,5mm dick sind.
> Nun sind die Pads zu dick, da die originalen wohl 1mm dick waren liegt der Kühler nicht richtig auf. Kann ich die Pads irgendwie dünner schneiden oder geht das nicht? Der Computerladen in der Nähe hat auch welche lagernd, die sind aber nur 0,3mm, ist es schlimm wenn sie dünner sind?
> Normalerweise würde ich einfach 1mm Pads von Amazon bestellen das geht aber nicht weil ich sie bis Montag dringend brauche.
> ...



Tu mir einen gefallen und denk mal ganz logisch darüber nach ob du die 0,3mm Pads nehmen kannst. Beispiel: Als Kind stellte Mama die Keksdose imemr auf den Schrank. Dieser ist 1,80m hoch. Ausgestreckt war der der kleine Bursche aber nur 1,00m groß und klettern sowie irgendwondraufstellen war unmöglich. Meinst du er konnte die Keksdose sich alleine holen?
Und genausowenig hätten deine 0,3mm Pads Kontakt und würden nicht kühlen. Hersteller benutzen zum Kostensparenfür gewöhnlich das dünnste was irgendwie funktioniert.


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, jetzt habe ich meine erste WaKü auch komplett fertig. Nachdem der GPU Block von Alphacool endlich verfügbar war, habe ich den gleich reingebaut.  

Verbaut sind:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm Radiator
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT
Aquacomputer aquainlet PRO 100 ml
Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M12
Mayhems X1, Blood Red
3 Corsair SP120 120mm Performance Edition 
2 Corsair SP120 LED 120mm Low Noise High Pressure LED Lüfter
1 Corsair AF140 140mm Quiet Edition 
Phobya Shrouds für die 120er

und noch anderer diverser Kleinscheiss... 

Ich hatte zuerst nur die CPU gekühlt und da nach die Pumpe mit einem extra AGB laufen lassen. War aber nicht zufrieden und scheinbar hat die Pumpe geleckt. Jedenfalls konnte man den AGB nicht sehen, weil er hinter der Verkleidung war und ich musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass der fast leer war. Naja, jetzt halt den Aufsatz AGB und es läuft echt gut. Den Kreislauf habe ich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch anders herum gelegt. Jetzt geht es vom AGB in die Pumpe, dann in den Front Radiator, dann in den Top Radiator und dann fällt das Wasser durch CPU und GPU zurück. Das Entlüften hat richtig gut geklappt beim zweiten Mal. Die Kabel mache ich noch ein wenig schöner, aber ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden. Jetzt schauen wir mal auf die Temperaturen.

Cheers


----------



## DARPA (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum nicht direkt nen 420er unters Dach?


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt vorher gar nicht dran gedacht. Alles ich dann alle Komponenten hatte, da habe ich mir nur gedacht "****", wenig Platz in der Front...


----------



## Wooddy (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



OnkelPaschulke schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich meine erste WaKü auch komplett fertig. Nachdem der GPU Block von Alphacool endlich verfügbar war, habe ich den gleich reingebaut.
> 
> Verbaut sind:
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm Radiator
> ...



sieht doch gut aus !
wie du schon sagst.. das PCI Kabel der GPU hängt etwas trostlos... 
aber farbschema ist gut gewählt
gefällt


----------



## micindustries (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



OnkelPaschulke schrieb:


> 3 Corsair SP120 120mm Performance Edition
> 2 Corsair SP120 LED 120mm Low Noise High Pressure LED Lüfter
> 1 Corsair AF140 140mm Quiet Edition
> Phobya Shrouds für die 120er



Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Lüftern? Ist ein Unterschied zwischen den HP und LN direkt festzustellen? Wie war die Montage der Shrouds?

Sehr schönes Build, der weiß-schwarz-rote Wechsel gefällt mir. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack geht das rot ein wenig unter, aber das ist wenn überhaupt meckern auf höchstem Niveau 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## myst02 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal zu meinem Post: kann ich anstelle der Wärmeleitpads für die gpu auch einfach Wärmeleitpaste verwenden oder schadet das der GPU? Würde gerne Pads verwenden aber DHL bekommt es nicht hin die zu liefern und der Käufer macht schon Druck...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf die GPU selber kommt immer Paste, keine Pads!
Pads kommen auf den vRam* und die Spawas.
*bei einigen Herstellern kommt da Paste drauf, Anleitung lesen!


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Lüftern? Ist ein Unterschied zwischen den HP und LN direkt festzustellen? Wie war die Montage der Shrouds?
> 
> Sehr schönes Build, der weiß-schwarz-rote Wechsel gefällt mir. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack geht das rot ein wenig unter, aber das ist wenn überhaupt meckern auf höchstem Niveau
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Also nen richtigen Unterschied höre ich bei den Lüftern nicht. Mag sein, dass man da mit entsprechenden Geräten was feststellen kann. Die werden gerade alle über die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse geregelt und laufen auf 410 rpm.
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe mich da auch hauptsächlich an die Videos vom Kensch gehalten. Der hatte die da mal genannt und dann hab ich die auch geholt...  (KenschundCo - YouTube). 
Die Montage der Shrouds war im Deckel ein wenig frickelig, aber mit etwas Geduld ging es dann auch.


----------



## micindustries (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



OnkelPaschulke schrieb:


> Also nen richtigen Unterschied höre ich bei den Lüftern nicht. Mag sein, dass man da mit entsprechenden Geräten was feststellen kann. Die werden gerade alle über die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse geregelt und laufen auf 410 rpm.
> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe mich da auch hauptsächlich an die Videos vom Kensch gehalten. Der hatte die da mal genannt und dann hab ich die auch geholt...  (KenschundCo - YouTube).
> Die Montage der Shrouds war im Deckel ein wenig frickelig, aber mit etwas Geduld ging es dann auch.


Ja, vom Kensch hab ich mir auch alles angeschaut  Schade dass der so still geworden ist.
Wie ist dein Lautstärkeempfinden bei den Corsairs?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OnkelPaschulke (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist schade, dass der nichts mehr macht. Vielleicht macht er ne kreativpause... 
Aber zu den Lüftern. Die Kiste steht ja direkt neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch und natürlich hört man Sie ganz leise, aber ich finde es super angenehm. Mal h stört es absolut nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

weiss schon jemand ab wann es Wasserkühler für die Vega RXes geben wird oder ob sogar die Wassserkühler der FuryX passen könnten?


----------



## barmitzwa (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwar etwas verspätet aber hier noch die Vorstellung von meiner Wasserkühlung. Ich will mich damit auch noch einmal bei allen hier bedanken, die mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen und mich mit Hinweisen unterstützt haben. 

Sind nur Smartphone Schnappschüsse aber sonderlich viel Wert auf Optik habe ich ja eh nicht gelegt. 

Hier erst mal ein Bild wo man das meißte sieht. Der 420er und der 280er Radiator werden beide mit Frischluft zwangsbeatmet. An der Rückseite (nur ansatzweise zu sehen) wurde ein alter Silentwings 140er installiert um die warme Luft abzuführen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Aquaero konnte ich ohne bohren zu müssen an der Rückseite befestigen. Die Kabel konnte ich schön unordentlich verlegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich eigentlich am liebsten einen MoRa im System integrieren wollte aber im Fußraum recht wenig Platz hatte, habe ich mir einen 540er (3x180) Radiator sehr günstig gebraucht geschossen, die Lamellen gerade gebogen und den Wärmetauscher mit Cillit Bang gereinigt (kam übrigens weitaus weniger Dreck raus als bei den beiden anderen, die neu waren). Hier mal ein Bild wo man die Größenverhältnisse gut sehen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem bin ich mit der Lösung sehr zufrieden. Habe durch die 3 Radiatoren eine recht große Kühlfläche von 1952cm² (als Vergleich ein einzelner MoRa 420 hat 1764cm²) wodurch mein System richtig schön kühl bleibt. Der aufrecht stehende 540er integriert sich auch gut in meinen kleinen Eckschreibtisch und ist von keiner Position des Wohnzimmers aus sichtbar, außer wenn man direkt davor kriecht (Frauchen ist darüber sehr zufrieden).

So sieht das ganze dann halbwegs aufgeräumt und betriebsbereit aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen sind für mich sehr zufrieden stellend - die letzten Tage war es bei uns recht heiß und ich hatte ~26°C im Wohnzimmer und nachdem das System warmgelaufen war 29°C unter dem Schreibtisch. Das Wasser ist nie wärmer als 32,6°C geworden und heute, wo es ein wenig kühler ist hatte ich nach 1,5h zocken nur 30,5°C.
Die Temperaturen der 1080ti@2100MHz sind dementsprechend traumhaft bei ~10K über Wassertemperatur. Der geköpfte 7700k@5GHz liegt etwa 10-15K drüber je nach Last.   

Kurz noch etwas zu den Drehzahlen: die 3 Noctuas im Deckel kann ich nur bis ~550rpm drehen lassen, da sie vermutlich durch das Gitter im Gehäuse relativ laute Ansauggeräusche bei höheren Drehzahlen von sich geben. Die 2 Fractal 140er die zum Gehäuse dazu waren kann ich dagegen bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke bis 750rpm drehen lassen. Die 3 Phobya G-Silent drehen bei 32°C bis zur vollen Drehzahl hoch (~670rpm) ohne dass sie dabei auffallen. Bei der heutigen Umgebungstemperatur drehten die Lüfter aber höchstens bis ~550rpm. Gesteuert wird über 3 Kurvenregler im Aquaero. Die Pumpe hat ihren Lautstärkesweetspot bei 71% wobei sie ~75l/h fördert

Falls sich das jemand fragt: den 420er im Deckel habe ich nur mit viel probieren im Define S untergebracht. Die Anschlüsse auf der anderen Seite waren nicht möglich.


----------



## Crush4r (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich hbe die Wakü ketzt auch ins zweite case gepresst und alles per schnelltrennern versehen. allerdings werde ich mir wohl in den nächsten monaten ein Thermaltake X5 holen. damit A alles in einem case ist und B ich nicht soviel platz verbrauche. es ist zurzeit weder schön noch irgendwie dezent xD

habe da leider platzmangel. oben passt der radiator auch nicht rein. mit lüftern fehlen 5mm wegen der VRM kühler. anders platziert würde der deckel nicht mehr passsen. im X5 werde ich dann vermutlich auch auf Röhren-AGB und D5 wechseln. vielleicht bleibe ich aber auch bei der DDC. die ist ja recht leise und durchfluss ist auch ok

Achja temps liegen Beim 1700 OC bei idle 24 Grad und beim gaming nach 3 stunden bei 40! das ist absolut aktzeptabel. dafür das cpu's eigendlich nicht so gut zu kühlen sind. scheint der ryzen die wärme echt gut abzugeben.

Edit: er hat die Bilder Gedreht xD


----------



## illousion (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Zwar etwas verspätet aber hier noch die Vorstellung von meiner Wasserkühlung. Ich will mich damit auch noch einmal bei allen hier bedanken, die mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen und mich mit Hinweisen unterstützt haben.  [...]



Wenn du eh keinen Wert auf Optik legst, warum farbiges wasser?  und Warum die Stecke zwischen den beiden Rads mit drei Winkeladaptern? Haben die Schläuche es nicht mitgemacht nur am unteren einen zu benutzen oder auf den in der Mitte zu verzichen


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> weiss schon jemand ab wann es Wasserkühler für die Vega RXes geben wird oder ob sogar die Wassserkühler der FuryX passen könnten?


Woher sollen wir das denn wissen?
Wenn die Kühlerherstelller vorab Samples bekommen, könnte es zum Release welche  geben, ansonsten wird es wohl ein paar Wochen dauern.


----------



## Crush4r (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nächsten Monat kommt dann ein Thermaltake Core X9 ins haus. dann wird alles in ein gehäuse geschnallt.

Denke mal es Wird das Snow White. dann habe ich in dem Weißen Case Schwarze und Rote Aktzente. das könnte gut hinhaun. später kommt dann nen neuer DDC deckel und nen Röhren AGB.  ich werde trotz 480er kompatibilität allerdings bei 360er radis bleiben, da es wenn man schläuche nutzt besser mit den radien passt.  die schnelltrenner die ich jetzt nutze kann ich dann später für ein MORA upgrade nutzen. wenn das ganze nur nicht so teuer wäre xD


----------



## barmitzwa (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Wenn du eh keinen Wert auf Optik legst, warum farbiges wasser?  und Warum die Stecke zwischen den beiden Rads mit drei Winkeladaptern? Haben die Schläuche es nicht mitgemacht nur am unteren einen zu benutzen oder auf den in der Mitte zu verzichen




Ist halt eben die Farbe von g48... und nein die kurze Verbindung hätte ich mit dem 11/8er tygon sonst nicht knicksicher hinbekommen


----------



## illousion (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ist halt eben die Farbe von g48... und nein die kurze Verbindung hätte ich mit dem 11/8er tygon sonst nicht knicksicher hinbekommen



Ah okay, konnte nicht erkennen, dass es 11/8er ist aber das erklärt es und ja, jetzt wo du es sagst, das ist tatsächlich G48 farbe  Okay, dann verstehe ich den Loop


----------



## Crush4r (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ists G12 Farbe. die kommt allerdings nicht so stark zur geltung bei nem verhältnis von 1:15


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachdem ich mich grad mal wieder durchs Forum geklickt hab, ist mir bewusst geworden, welche angenehme Oase der Wakü Bereich ist. 

Hier gibt es kein Fanboy Gehabe und seitenlange sinnlos Diskussionen. Sondern einfach Gleichgesinnte, die sich ein gemeinsames Hobby teilen, egal was man für ein System letztendlich hat. Wo man interessante Unterhaltungen über manchmal sogar sehr spannende Dinge führt, machmal einfach nur über sinnloses rumspinnt und gemeinsam lacht. Dazu wird Neulingen freundlich aber bestimmend weitergeholfen und bei Problemen mitgegrübelt. Alles garniert mit bunten Bildern unserer Wasserrutschen.

Auch wenn es für manche (vorallem alte Hasen) inzwischen sehr langweilig geworden ist - was ich auf Grund heutiger plug and play Systeme sogar sehr gut nachvollziehen kann - komme ich immer wieder gerne in dieses Subforum um die neuesten Wakü Geschichten zu lesen.

Daher an alle Aktiven, die das hier mitleben ein Danke und Wasser marsch


----------



## illousion (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der Rest des Forums so schlimm? 
Bin da nie


----------



## SpatteL (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ditto, ich bin auch nur hier unterwegs. 
Von meinen aktuell 2.795 Beiträgen sind 2.568, also knapp 92%, hier im WaKü Bereich.


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man muss halt auch dazu sagen, dass sich hier wohl großteils Erwachsene rumtreiben. Allein weil das ein oder andere Kleingeld voraus gesetzt ist..

OT: 
Stelle bei meiner Laing DDC 1T trotz Messingtop, Shoggy und Drosselung im gedämmten Gehäuse, wenn es ruhig im Raum ist, ein Surren fest. Kommt definitiv von der Pumpe (kurz abgestellt). Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich die Pumpe weiter dämmen soll, oder ob ich nicht gleich eine leisere Pumpe schießen sollte (Magicool + Dichtungssatz.. wobei mir da die Montagemöglichkeiten nicht so gefallen)


----------



## D3N$0 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Surren kann ich bei der DDC bestätigen, meine läuft deshalb auf 7V dadurch baucht sie nichtmal ein Shoggy


----------



## illousion (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> man muss halt auch dazu sagen, dass sich hier wohl großteils Erwachsene rumtreiben. Allein weil das ein oder andere Kleingeld voraus gesetzt ist..
> 
> OT:



Hmm, aber verwöhnte Kinder gibts überall 

mit OT meinst du wohl On Topic oder?


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja OT sollte hier ein Wortwitz werden - schön dass es einer merkt :>

Schmierung sollte passen (g48) und Lager hat die ddc ja in dem Sinne keine die geschmiert werden können. Leistungsstufen bin ich schon mit dem aquaero alles prozentweise durchgegangen. Luft wöllte ich eigentlich auch ausschließen da ich wirklich lang alles hin und her gekippt habe und das Geräusch ist auch wirklich sehr sehr leise. Werde mir morgen aber nochmal die Pumpe vornehmen und bisschen abklopfen.
Hab berufsbedingt (in diesem Fall) leider ein recht geschultes Gehör.

Ist auch wirklich nur nachts bei absoluter Stille und geschlossenen Fenstern zu hören... evtl. steiger ich mich auch ein wenig hinein ^^


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe 1:15 gemischt. Sollte also genug flutschi sein 

Frequenz von dem Brummen ist jedenfalls recht tief. Kann auch sein dass sich in drehfrquenz der Körperschall über den Schlauch auf den AGB überträgt und somit auf die Gehäusewand. Glaube die Pumpe läuft aktuell mit ~2700rpm was wiederum ~ 45Hz sind - könnte passen. Also Eigenschwingfrequenz von der Zwischenwand ändern wo der AGB dran hängt :>


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Kann auch sein dass sich in drehfrquenz der Körperschall über den Schlauch auf den AGB überträgt und somit auf die Gehäusewand.



Oh ja. Ein Problem was man nicht vernachlässigen sollte. Quält mich gerade bei meiner Aquastream


----------



## barmitzwa (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe schon etwas herumprobiert, aber hab mich etwas schwer getan die Eigenschwingfrequenz von der Gehäusewand zu verändern. Durch angeschraubte SSD's, Aquaero und AGB ist das ganze eigentlich schon recht massiv. Könnte man nur noch mit Alubutyl oder mit Bitumen ran gehen... und den AGB mit Schraubverbindung zu entkoppeln ist bisschen unmöglich 

Habe mir mal die bloße Pumpe aus der Magicool DCP450 zum testen bestellt (mit Versand nach Dtl. 14€) - mal sehen


----------



## DARPA (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab zwar ne D5, aber auch bei der gibt es ca. zwischen Stufe 2 und 3 ein starkes Resonanzbrummen, auch mit Shoggy. Das Optimum hab ich bei 2.200 rpm gefunden. Dort ist sie fast lautlos. Man hört nur ein leichtes Elektroniksurren, wenn sonst alles total still ist.
Und der Flow liegt bei meinem Loop dann bei ca. 55 l/h.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar ne D5, aber auch bei der gibt es ca. zwischen Stufe 2 und 3 ein starkes Resonanzbrummen, auch mit Shoggy. Das Optimum hab ich bei 2.200 rpm gefunden. Dort ist sie fast lautlos. Man hört nur ein leichtes Elektroniksurren, wenn sonst alles total still ist.
> Und der Flow liegt bei meinem Loop dann bei ca. 55 l/h.



Darf ich fragen auf welcher Stufe du die betreibst. Die Frage rührt daher, dass ich meine D5 nur sehr schwer erreichen kann, wenn das System gefüllt ist... insofern suche ich nach einer sinnvollen Leistungsstufe, ohne das System immer wieder vor dem Einstellen leeren muss.


----------



## chischko (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> habe 1:15 gemischt. Sollte also genug flutschi sein
> 
> Frequenz von dem Brummen ist jedenfalls recht tief. Kann auch sein dass sich in drehfrquenz der Körperschall über den Schlauch auf den AGB überträgt und somit auf die Gehäusewand. Glaube die Pumpe läuft aktuell mit ~2700rpm was wiederum ~ 45Hz sind - könnte passen. Also Eigenschwingfrequenz von der Zwischenwand ändern wo der AGB dran hängt :>



Generier Dir doch mal nen 45 Hz Brummen und schau, ob es in der Tonlage ist... Online Tone Generator - generate pure tones of any frequency 
(hierbei auf gute Boxen achten, die das Signal sauber ausgeben können und auch entsprechend tief im Frequenzbereich kommen... Laptopboxen o.Ä. haben hier keine Chance!) 
Ansonsten kannste auch mal die Harmonischen durchgehen ob Du ne Ordnung erwischst und diese irgendwo was anregt...


----------



## DARPA (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen auf welcher Stufe du die betreibst. Die Frage rührt daher, dass ich meine D5 nur sehr schwer erreichen kann, wenn das System gefüllt ist... insofern suche ich nach einer sinnvollen Leistungsstufe, ohne das System immer wieder vor dem Einstellen leeren muss.



Ich mach heute abend mal nen Foto.


----------



## moreply (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denkt ihr das die Temps bei einem 360er@45mm + zwei 240er Radis@45mm so i.O. sind?

Gehäuse ist das 750D.

Temps:

GPU 61°C und die CPU 46°C.

Ich kann das mir irgendwie nicht ganz vorstellen ich hatte fast die selben mit einem 360+240.


----------



## Crush4r (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so habe jetzt das Core X9 und auch alles verbaut. radiator intern. ich merke aber das die graka die heiße abluft voll zum radi pustet xD ist zwar nen intake. also saugt die kalte luft von außen an aber die temperaturen im idle sind mal eben um stolze 7 grad gestiegen. interner radi hat also nur bedingt vorteile. ich denke mal wenn ich mir nen MORA hole dann wandern die internen radis gänzlich weg. mit nem 360er Mora sollte man ja im normalfall eine CPU und GPU locker kühlen und hat noch reserven für die mosfets des boards

kabelmanagement ist bei dem case aber garnicht SO einfach wenn man nicht die wirklich passgenauen verlängerungen hat.

davon ab muss ich mir nen tube AGB holen. kennt wer zufällig nen tube rgb welcher zur DDC 1T kompatibel ist? denn mit dem 5,25" schacht muss ich die schläuche extrem lang machen, sonst knicken se ab xD winkel habe ich gerade nicht parat -.-


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ist auch wirklich nur nachts bei absoluter Stille und geschlossenen Fenstern zu hören...


 Zu jeder anderen Zeit bräuchte man zwecks Silentbetrieb auch keine tolle Wakü.


----------



## DARPA (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich mach heute abend mal nen Foto.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






moreply schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das die Temps bei einem 360er@45mm + zwei 240er Radis@45mm so i.O. sind?
> 
> Gehäuse ist das 750D.
> 
> ...



Wassertemp?
Welche Lüfter? Drehzahl?


----------



## brooker (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Crush4r schrieb:


> ...  mit nem 360er Mora sollte man ja im normalfall eine CPU und GPU locker kühlen und hat noch reserven für die mosfets des boards



Du wirst von dem MORA ein ganz lautes Lachen hören bei der Abwärme! 1500W sind kein Thema!


----------



## moreply (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Wassertemp?
> Welche Lüfter? Drehzahl?



45°C Wassertemperatur wobei der Sensor nach 2 Radis kommt.

all@1000RPM

Eloops + BitFenix Spectre 

Zur Luftführung:

360er im Deckel Luft nach innen --->

240er in der Front auch nach innen --->

240er im Boden bläst raus <---

140er Lüfter bläst raus <---


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@moreply
Ich kenne deine GPU jetzt nicht aber 45° Wassertemperatur ist auf Dauer etwas zuviel.

Du solltest den Bodenradi drehen so das er auch Frischluft bekommt, jetzt kühlt er mit der Abwärme vom Frontradiator und das ist ineffizient.

Die CPU mit 46° bei 45° ist wohl auch ein bisschen zu gut.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



moreply schrieb:


> Zur Luftführung:
> 
> 360er im Deckel Luft nach innen --->
> 
> ...



Alter. Hattest du keine Physik in der Schule? 

Warme Luft will immer nach oben, kalte nach unten. Der 360er im Deckel ist eine absolut falsche Konfiguration. Die Warme Luft durch deinen Front-Radi will im Gehäuse nach oben steigen und du bläst sie dagegen runter. Die Lüfter im Deckel sollten nach außen blasen.

Der Lüfter im Boden jedoch rein.


----------



## Crush4r (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei radiatoren sieht das anders aus. wenn du die im deckel rausblasen lässt nutzen sie zwangsläufig die warme luft aus dem gehäuse. bei reinen lüftern hast du recht. bei radiatoren hingegen holt man sich immer die kühle frische luft!


----------



## Shutterfly (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Crush4r schrieb:


> mit nem 360er Mora sollte man ja im normalfall eine CPU und GPU locker kühlen und hat noch reserven für die mosfets des boards



Ich hab zwar ein MORA 420 LT und keinen 360er aber damit kannst du bequem CPU und GPU kühlen. Auf meinem MORA habe ich 140er be quiet Silent Wings 3, im Stresstest (Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig, kein AVX) habe ich zwischen Wasser und GPU ein Delta von 8°C bei 34°C Wassertemperatur, 500 rpm Lüfterumdrehung und 22°C Raumtemperatur.

Beim normalen zocken wird meine GPU selten über 38°C warm


----------



## Shutterfly (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Crush4r schrieb:


> bei radiatoren sieht das anders aus. wenn du die im deckel rausblasen lässt nutzen sie zwangsläufig die warme luft aus dem gehäuse. bei reinen lüftern hast du recht. bei radiatoren hingegen holt man sich immer die kühle frische luft!



Ich bezweifel bislang noch, dass das wirklich einen positiven Effekt hat. Müsste nun eigentlich mal arbeiten, werde heute Abend mal checken ob ich dafür verlässliche Quellen finde.

Bin gespannt, da ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann, dass der Kampf gegen die physikalischen Gesetze hier so viel Vorteil bringen soll. Weil im Endeffekt hat er nur einen effektiven Auslass und das ist der 120er hinten. Der Lüfter im Boden wird nicht genug Abluft erzeugen, gerade weil die warme Luft halt hoch will.

Würde mich interessieren wie nach einiger Zeit die Luft-Temperatur im Gehäuse aussieht.


----------



## Crush4r (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wärmer wird das innere definitiv. ich kann z.B. oben 2 480er verbauen. habe aber nur einen 360er auf der rechten seite. auf der linken habe ich normale lüfter ausblasend.


----------



## EddyBaldon (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



moreply schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das die Temps bei einem 360er@45mm + zwei 240er Radis@45mm so i.O. sind?
> 
> Gehäuse ist das 750D.
> 
> ...



Da ist definitiv was faul. Schau mal bitte in meine Sig.

Misst du die Durchflussmenge?


----------



## DARPA (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Alter. Hattest du keine Physik in der Schule?
> 
> Warme Luft will immer nach oben, kalte nach unten.



Sobald erstmal Lüfter im Gehäuse laufen, die Luft also zielgerichtet bewegt wird, kann man die natürliche Konvektion (welche auf Grund der kleinen Temperaturunterschiede eh sehr gering ist) völlig vernachlässigen.


----------



## noname1997 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hab mal ne Frage für nebenbei: Wie kriegt man das eigentlich realisiert, wenn man ein/zwei Schläuche durch die Midplate des Gehäuses durchführen will. Was für Verschraubungen benutzt man da? Ich sehe das immer wieder bei Builds, aber hab keine Ahnung mit was für Verschraubungen man das umsetzen kann? Ich hoffe ihr wisst was für ein Szenario ich meine 

edit:
So etwas meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schottverschraubung mit G1/4" Innengewinde und da dann normale Anschlüsse dran.

PS: Auf dem Bild erkennt man nicht viel, viel zu klein.


----------



## noname1997 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahh... Okay, sehr schön. Danke!


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Sobald erstmal Lüfter im Gehäuse laufen, die Luft also zielgerichtet bewegt wird, kann man die natürliche Konvektion (welche auf Grund der kleinen Temperaturunterschiede eh sehr gering ist) völlig vernachlässigen.



Genau so ist es. Hab es gerade mal durch den Taschenrechner gejagt. Mal angenommen wir haben 20*C Raumtemperatur,  und im PC hat die Luft bei mir nach dem Radiator im Top (aus dem Gehäuse blasend) 35*C. Macht eine  delta von 15 K.
Wobei dies schon viel zu hoch gegriffen ist, da die Luft schon beim Eintritt ins Gehäuse aufgewärmt wird (bei mir,  vor den Lüftern, vor dem Filter, hinter der Frontblende), und die Luft bereits 27*C hat. Hinter dem Mainboard sind es 39*C.

Wie dem auch sei. Durch den Temperaturunterschied und damit der unterschiedlichen Dichte der Luft, kommt es zur Aufwärtsbewegung mit einer Geschwindigkeit von sage und schreibe,  0,25 m/s. Das sind nicht mal ein km/h!

Und das tritt nur bei idealen Bedingungen auf, sprich keine störenden Komponenten wie Grafikkarten,  tubes, pumpen usw. Ganz zu schweigen von den luftungsgittern/Netze oder Löcher. 

In einem Gehäuse passiert rein passiv nahezu garnichts! 

Passiv gekühlte Netzteile z.b. Haben da schon weit aus bessere Chancen, da die Komponenten bis zu 100*C erreichen und so das Temperaturdelta deutlich höher ausfällt. 

Ich schätze mal, dass im Gehäuse vielleicht 0,05 m/s - 0,10 m/s an Auftriebsgesvhwindigkeit der Luft auftreten könnte. 

Kann auch sein, dass ich falsch liege  dass die auftriebsgesvhwindigkeit von den Komponenten im PC behindert wird, aber müsste eigentlich so sein.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @moreply
> Ich kenne deine GPU jetzt nicht aber 45° Wassertemperatur ist auf Dauer etwas zuviel.
> 
> Du solltest den Bodenradi drehen so das er auch Frischluft bekommt, jetzt kühlt er mit der Abwärme vom Frontradiator und das ist ineffizient.
> ...



Wird es dann nicht etwas viel mit wenn nur der 140er Rausblähst?



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Da ist definitiv was faul. Schau mal bitte in meine Sig.
> 
> Misst du die Durchflussmenge?



Ok wow dann müsste ich ja mindestens genauso gute Temps haben. Und ich habe 220mm mehr Radi Fläche. 

Nein leider nein. Pumpe ist die 450DCP bei 2800rpm


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 140er reicht für die Abluft.
Die Luft wird ja auch an jeder Ritze raus gedrückt.
Ich hatte das auch Mal und hat gut funktioniert.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



noname1997 schrieb:


> edit:
> So etwas meine ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich sieht das wie ein GPU-Kühler aus, der nach unten abgestützt ist. Was du sicher meinst sind wie schon von SpatteL erwähnt, die Schottverschraubungen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey

Sind die Temp. Sensoren sehr empfindlich was knicke angeht ? 
ich hab ein in meinen AGB ein rein gehangen, da der Deckel vom AGB Oben keine Öffnung hat musste ich ihn rein hängen und den Deckel zu drehen. hab den Deckel nur leicht ein gedreht das er etwas fest sitzt.
Gestern beim Zocken zeigte er mir dann 90° an, voller schock sofort PC herunter gefahren und Radi. angefasst, der war aber sehr kühl, nach Leck geschaut,auch alles in Ordnung. deckel vom AGB ab/ran gemacht.
PC Hochgefahren kurz Gebencht, alle Temps. in Ordnung. dann wieder gezockt und zack nach 30m wieder eine Wasser Temp von 90° CPU/GPU sind jedoch im grünen Bereich. hab darauf hin am Sensor gewackelt zack ist er ganz schnell auf 31°

Sind die dinger so empfindlich ? oder könnte er einfach defekt sein ? 
ich müsste wohl ein kleines Loch im Deckel bohren das ich ihn da durch stecken kann, wenn der AGB dauerhaft Luft zieht wäre Kontra oder ?


----------



## DARPA (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ist so empfindlich wie jeder dünne Klingeldraht. Werden Kabel zu stark geknickt bis angebrochen, hat man halt nen Wackelkontakt.
Nimm doch nen Durchflusssensor und schraub den in nen Gewinde innerhalb vom Loop. Ist die saubere Lösung.

Und nen AGB braucht theoretisch keinen Deckel, ausser dass dann Dreck reinfällt ^^. 
Solange der Füllstand höher als der Saugstutzen der Pumpe ist, kann keine Luft angesaugt werden.


----------



## micindustries (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Und nen AGB braucht theoretisch keinen Deckel, [...]



Dann aber ja nicht am PC wackeln 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho! Ne Aquaero 6 unter Linux auszulesen ist nicht wirklich trivial, oder doch?


----------



## Haarstrich (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Version 4 gabs da mal ein Projekt.

aeinfo - Under construction

Ob man daraus Rückschlüsse für die 6'er ziehen kann, k.A..
Eine fertige Software gibts imho nicht. Aber man kann die Aquaero auch mit einem Windowsrechner (Laptop) konfigurieren und dann unter Linux betreiben. Die Einstellungen bleiben in der Steuerung gespeichert.
Ansonsten mal direkt im AC-Forum nachfragen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Hauptanliegen am AE6 ist ja die Steuerung und Überwachung mittels Aquasuite Software, was jedoch nur unter Windows läuft. 
Mir ist aus HWInfo bekannt das hierzu Daten des AE6 mit ausgelesen und angezeigt werden können, ob es dazu auch ein Programm unter Linux gibt ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Woodmaniac (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> ich hab ein in meinen AGB ein rein gehangen, da der Deckel vom AGB Oben keine Öffnung hat musste ich ihn rein hängen und den Deckel zu drehen. hab den Deckel nur leicht ein gedreht das er etwas fest sitzt.





0.99€ und Tauchfähig 

Ansonsten noch nen 10mm Plug and cool fitting dazu...
Ich denke das das Wasser unter die Schrumpfschläuche kriechen wird. Strom, Wasser, Elektrolyse...


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Aber man kann die Aquaero auch mit einem Windowsrechner (Laptop) konfigurieren und dann unter Linux betreiben. Die Einstellungen bleiben in der Steuerung gespeichert.


 Ja, das war mir schon klar. Mit den vorher eingestellten Kurven, die an die Wassertemp gekoppelt waren, drehten die Lüfter nach kurzer Zeit auf. Kurz wieder in Windows gebootet und mit starten des Aquasuite Dienstes wurden die Lüfter wie langsamer. Jetzt, wo ich einen Sollwert eingestellt habe, bleiben die Lüfter aus. 

Wäre trotzdem toll, wenn man die Sensoren einfach auslesen und dann in einem Applet meines Cinnamon Desktops darstellen könnte.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Hauptanliegen am AE6 ist ja die Steuerung und Überwachung mittels Aquasuite Software, was jedoch nur unter Windows läuft.


 Leider 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist aus HWInfo bekannt das hierzu Daten des AE6 mit ausgelesen und angezeigt werden können


Das muss ich z.B. laufen lassen, damit der Sensor mit der CPU Temperatur in der Aquasuite als Sensor auftaucht. Auch irgendwie doof.

Jetzt, wo ich angefixt bin und schon ein halbes Vermögen in die Wakü gesteckt habe: 
Sind die Aquastream XT Pumpen grundsätzlich von der Laufruhe alle gleich? 
Und wenn man eine Aquaero hat, muss man dann sowas wie die Ultimateversion der Pumpe noch haben?


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Ultimate soll wohl noch ein Stück leiser sein.

mMn lohnt die sich aber nicht, wenn man ein aquaero hat.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann nicht stimmen. Schließlich kann man die Aquastreams sogar nachträglich upgraden und dabei werden keine mechanischen Bauteile verändert.


----------



## SpatteL (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das auch nicht so recht, ist aber die Aussage von Aquacomputer.
Vielleicht haben die da die Ansteuerung etwa überarbeitet.
Bei der "fertigen" Ultimate kann aber auch an der Hardware etwas anders sein.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Aquacomputer steht



> Entwicklung kostet Geld, Features wollen gepflegt sein und nicht jeder benötigt alles. Daher gibt es die aquastream XT in den Varianten Standard, Advanced und Ultra. Somit zahlen Sie nicht mehr als Sie benötigen, haben aber einen großen Vorteil: Sie können auch später Ihre Pumpe upgraden. Sie müssen dazu nur einen Schlüssel erwerben und in der aquasuite Software eingeben. Damit schalten Sie die zusätzlichen Funktionen der Advanced- oder Ultra-Variante frei.



Das heißt doch, dass Standard, Advanced und Ultra ein und die selbe Pumpe sind, nur halt mit softwareseitig abgeschalteten Features. Und zur Ultimate wird sie durch einen Aufsatz. Alles reichlich verwirrend.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bedenken solltest du aber das als dein Zitat entstand die Ultimate noch nicht existierte.
Dein Zitat ist zum Beispiel auch in diesem Forumbeitrag aus dem Jahr 2007 mit enthalten: Die vierte Generation: aquastream XT

Die Ultimate wurde ende 2015 auf AC (Forum) bekannt gegeben: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Aus diesem Grund ist nicht bekannt ob sich in dieser Zeit noch mehr geändert hat, da es unterschiedliche Produktionsjahre sind. Mir ist nur bekannt das das Pumpenradflügel und die Magnetwelle identisch sind, die Elektronik hat sich natürlich bei der Ultimate sehr stark verändert.



> *Elektronik*
> Das Gehirn der aquastream ULTIMATE ist ein 32-bit DSP-Mikroprozessor mit einer Rechenleistung, die über der des Steuerungssystems aquaero 6 liegt. Eine Multi-Layer Platine mit feinsten Strukturen sorgt dafür, dass alle Komponenten direkt in das kompakte Pumpengehäuse integriert werden konnten.


Quelle: Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Habe die Ultimate jetzt seit Februar verbaut, ich bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden, da sie sehr Leistungsstark ist und auch sehr leise.
Das einzige Minus ist die Größe, aber in meinem Fall egal da ich sie nicht sichtbar verbaut habe.

Habe mir vor zwei Monate auch noch ein Aquaero 6 Lt verbaut, aber nur weil ich meine Lüfter auf meinen drei Radiatoren voneinander unabhängig regeln wollte.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TheTekkster: Naja eigentlich ist es doch eher simpel als verwirrend. Die Pumpen-Mechanik (also Pumpengehäuse, Pumpendeckel, Achslager, Achse, Flügelrad, Rotor und die Spule) sind tatsächlich bei allen AS-XT Varianten und auch bei der AS-ULTIMATE dieselbe. Bei der AS-XT hat man, wie du richtig erkannt hast, ein paar deaktivierbare Features in der Firmware, die sich bei den billigeren Varianten gegen Zahlung eines Obolus aktivieren lassen und bei der ULTRA alle bereits ab Werk freigeschaltet sind. Kauft man eine günstiger Variante kann man später, sollte man ein Feature wider erwarten doch benötigen, die Funktion freischalten. Bei der AS-ULTIAMTE ist ne andere Steuerplatine mit anderen Möglichkeiten und Display verbaut. Den Effekt der Lautstärkeverringerung vermag ich zwar nicht wahrzunehmen, aber prinzipiell ist es schon möglich, durch eine glattere elektrische Ansteuerung der Spule beim Richtungswechsel etwas an der Akustik zu verändern - auch wenn sich mechanisch nichts ändert. Ein und dasselbe Auto kann man schließlich auch leiser oder lauter fahren, je nach dem wie man mit dem Gas umgeht.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bins mal wieder ^^ 

Hab ja die die Aquaero 5 LT und Aquasuite 2016-5.3 

bisher das neuste update, es gibt aber noch ein neueres dafür müsste ich aber eine Lizenz kaufen.
für wem lohnt es sich bzw. lohnt es sich überhaupt ? habe bisher nichts wirklich gefunden.

ist das ein generelles Problem dass Aquasuite nicht funktioniert wenn MSI Afterburner läuft ? das stört mich ein wenig 

Danke schon mal


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> ist das ein generelles Problem dass Aquasuite nicht funktioniert wenn MSI Afterburner läuft ? das stört mich ein wenig


Das liegt an deinem _Rivatuner Statistics Server_ der seit dem letztem Update von Windows nicht mehr mit 32 Bit läuft. In diesem Fall musst du dir nur die neue Version 7.0.0 (Beta) herunterladen und installieren.
Falls noch nicht auf dem neusten Stand kannst du dir auch den MSI Afterburner 4.4.0 Beta 12 herunterladen und aktuallesieren, denn darin ist die neue Beta des _Rivatuner_ mit enthalten: MSI Afterburner 4.4.0 Beta 12 Download

Zur Aquasuite kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich nur die Version 2017 kenne.
Meine Lizenzen sind auch fürs Jahr 2017+2018, da ich dieses Jahr die Ultimate und meinen AE6Lt gekauft habe.

Seit wann hast du deinen Aquaero?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke schön wegen dem MSI und Riva (nutze ich beides sehr gern und oft) werde ich gleich mal testen. 

Die A5 LT habe ich jetzt seit 2-3 Wochen, diese habe ich gebraucht gekauft und lief schon ihre 340Tage ^^ laut den Einstellungen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei gebraucht kannst du nichts machen, 2 Jahre Lizenz ist nur dann mit dabei wenn du neu kaufen würdest.

Habe nur gefragt weil bei mir mit der Ultimate nur 2017 dabei war und nachdem ich AC mit meinem Kaufbeleg angeschrieben habe, habe ich noch das Jahr 2018 mit dazu bekommen. In meinem Fall war meine Pumpe ein älterer Lagerbestand weshalb nicht die vollen zwei Jahre bezüglich meiner Seriennummer automatisch frei geschaltet wurden.

MSI AB nutze ich auch für mein OC der Grafikkarte und dem OSD innerhalb von Spielen.
Das ganze hat aber nur mit dem OSD zu tun wenn dieses bestimmt wurde. Nach dem Update muss du die Aquasuite ggf. mal beendenden und neu starten.

*EDIT:* Falls du dich für eine neue Lizenz entscheidest denke daran das dein Aquaero ggf. neu geflasht wird und alle deine Einstellungen verloren gehen.
Mach zuvor eine Sicherung deiner Einstellungen und von deinen Übersichtsseiten. Speichere auch Screenshots von deinen Einstellungen ab, denn ggf. werden die Sicherungen auch nicht mehr funktionieren.
Dein Aquaero wird nach dem Update in Werkseinstellung sein.


----------



## barmitzwa (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe es z.b. so gemacht, dass ich für die Aquasuite eine Ausnahme im RTSS gemacht habe. Funktioniert so einwandfrei parallel


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Heyho! Ne Aquaero 6 unter Linux auszulesen ist nicht wirklich trivial, oder doch?



Probier mal eins. VM Virtual Box - installier dir ein Win7 und konfigurier dir dort dein Aquero.
Welche Linux distro nutzt du ?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@barmitzwa
Wenn es so auch geht ist es ja in Ordnung, jedoch sind die Funktionen im RTSS überarbeitet worden, so das ich in diesem Fall auch neue aktuelle Software bevorzuge.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke soweit für euren Input! Ich habe zwar versucht mich durch das AQ Forum zu lesen, aber das ist für mich zu unübersichtlich und die Suchfunktion für'n Hintern.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe die Ultimate jetzt seit Februar verbaut


 Hast du die mit einem Inlet im Einsatz? Mich interessiert nämlich die Gesamtlänge mit dem Inlet vorne drauf. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mir vor zwei Monate auch noch ein Aquaero 6 Lt verbaut, aber nur weil ich meine Lüfter auf meinen drei Radiatoren voneinander unabhängig regeln wollte.


Geht echt gut mit der Aquaero. Bin von dem Teil richtig begeistert.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Probier mal eins. VM Virtual Box - installier dir ein Win7 und konfigurier dir dort dein Aquero.


Leider steht der USB Anschluss der Aquaero nicht als Filter für die VM zur Verfügung. Mit [i]lsusb[/i] wird zwar das Gerät (MCT Elektronikladen) gelistet, aber das war's auch schon.

Ok. Musste in die Gruppe _vboxuser_ rein. Jetzt klappt es!



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Welche Linux distro nutzt du ?


Ubuntu 17.04


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider ist die Schittstelle des Aquero nicht frei..... man müsste testen ob das gith projekt noch irgendwie zu verwenden ist oder ob AQ beim 6er vieles abgeändert hat.
Bei meinem Aquero 6 Pro ist es mir nicht so wichtig ,dass ich dauern alles im überblick habe, ich hab die kurven usw alles vorkonfiguriert und wenn ich unter Antergos bin dann check ich sehr selten die Werte - dank dislpay aber machbar.
Das Einzige wo ich eine markante Auslastung unter linux habe, wenn ich mir den Kernel builde


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Leider ist die Schittstelle des Aquero nicht frei..... man müsste testen ob das gith projekt noch irgendwie zu verwenden ist oder ob AQ beim 6er vieles abgeändert hat.


 Die Projekte sind irgenwie alle tot. 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Aquero 6 Pro ist es mir nicht so wichtig das ich dauern alles im überblick habe, ich hab die kurven usw alles vorkonfiguriert und wenn ich unter Antergos bin dann check ich sehr selten die Werte - dank dislpay aber machbar.
> Das Einzige wo ich eine markante Auslastung unter linux habe, wenn ich mir den Kernel builde



Mir ging es auch nur um die Kontrolle als ich die Lüfter per Kurve hab steuern lassen. Es war merkwürdig, dass unter Win die Lüfter liefen wie eingestellt, aber unter Ubuntu die Lüfter aufdrehten. Mit Sollwert ist das nun nicht mehr der Fall. Wehrmutstropfen bleibt, dass man in der VM keinen Zugriff auf die Sensoren des Hosts hat. Egal. So habe ich jetzt zumindest Zugriff auf die AE und kann die Einstellungen ggf. nachjustieren. Das passt für mich so.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Hast du die mit einem Inlet im Einsatz? Mich interessiert nämlich die Gesamtlänge mit dem Inlet vorne drauf.


Habe meine Pumpe nicht sichtbar unter einer Zwischendecke des Gehäuse verbaut, daher habe ich ein separaten AGB mit verbaut.



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Geht echt gut mit der Aquaero. Bin von dem Teil richtig begeistert.


Ja ist schon toll was der Aquaero so mit beinhaltet, bei mir war es jedoch da ich schon bereits alles mit der Pumpe regeln kann nur eine Erweiterung der schon bereits vorhandenen Funktionen, denn ich habe auf drei Radiatoren insgesamt 14 Lüfter verbaut und mit der Pumpe konnte ich nur alle Lüfter zugleich regeln. Mit dem Aquaero habe ich nun die drei 140er Lüfter in der Fron jetzt ständig mit 700 U/min am laufen  und kann so eine Wassertemperatur unter 30 Grad(Idle) halten. Wohlgemerkt bei den hohen Temperaturen die wir zur Zeit haben, denn sobald es wieder kühler wird werde ich auch mit der Drehzahl etwas runter gehen können. Mit dieser Drehzahl habe ich jetzt zwischen 27-29 Grad Wassertemperatur je nach Raumtemperatur und die oberen Lüfter des zweiten Radiator(240) schalten sich erst ab 30 Grad hinzu. Die Lüfter meines Mora schalten sich erst bei 32 Grad hinzu und gehen wieder bei 29 Grad aus.

Kann so mit dem Aquaero die Lüfter von zwei Radiatoren passiv betreiben, so das diese sich erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur mit hin zuschalten.
Mit meiner Aquastream Pumpe konnte ich nur alle meine Lüfter gemeinsam regeln und da ich diese mittels Splitter verbunden hatte was die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil bezog mussten alle Lüfter mindestens mit 320 U/min laufen. Denn ein passiv Betrieb war dadurch nicht mehr möglich, da immer ein PWM Signal anliegen musste.

Innerhalb eines Spiels kann ich dann mit etwa 600-700 U/min aller Lüfter bei den Temperaturen was wir zur Zeit haben eine Wassertemperatur zwischen 31-33 Grad halten.
Da ich mit dem Aquaero nun auch mehr Temperatursensoren mit anschließen kann habe ich ein Sensor ins Gehäuse gesetzt und kann so auch immer die aktuelle Temperatur im Gehäuse mit einsehen. Zudem habe ich aus reiner Neugierde ein Sensor zum Mora und eines nach dem Mora verbaut um das Delta zwischen Eingang und Ausgang des Mora sehen zu können. Da die wärmste Temperatur bei mir nach der CPU am Sensor zum Mora ist lasse ich auch die Lüfter des Mora nach diesem Sensor regeln. Da ich hier meist ein Unterschied von etwa 1 Grad mehr habe.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade. Die genaue Länge wäre gut zu wissen gewesen. 

Ich schaffe es aktuell mit nur einem 140er Slim Radiator vor dem Hecklüfter (700 RPM) und ein paar sehr langsam drehenden Silent Wings 2, die Luft ins Gehäuse bringen, die Wassertemperatur bei 22° Raumtemperatur auf ~31°C zu halten. Die Lüfter an den beiden anderen 280er Slim Radis haben einen Soll-Wert von 41° fürs Wasser. Das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Temperatur des Wassers und so gut wie nicht hörbaren Lüftern.

Die Sensoren der Aquaero habe ich auf die HDD geklebt und einen unter den Kühlkörper der Spannungswandler geschoben. Einen Dritten werde ich noch ins Gehäuse hängen. Ist ne gute Idee so die Temp zu messen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Sind die Temp. Sensoren sehr empfindlich was knicke angeht ?
> ich hab ein in meinen AGB ein rein gehangen, da der Deckel vom AGB Oben keine Öffnung hat musste ich ihn rein hängen und den Deckel zu drehen. hab den Deckel nur leicht ein gedreht das er etwas fest sitzt.
> ...



Die Empfindlichkeit schwankt (im Redaktionsalltag hat sich Bitspower als überdurchschnittlich haltbar erwiesen), aber Gewinde würde ich den Kabeln allgemein nicht zumuten. Solltest du einen normalen externen Foliensensor nutzen sei aber auf alle Fälle darauf hingewiesen, dass diese nicht wasserdicht sind und bei einem reduzierten Widerstand (z.B. durch die überbrückende Leitfähigkeit von Wasser) einer erhöhte/die maximale Temperatur angezeigt wird. Bei einem vollständigen Kurzschluss können Lüftersteuerungen auch durchbrennen, umgekehrt wird bei einem Kalbelbruch die Maximaltemperatur angezeigt oder der Sensor nicht erkannt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TheTekkster
Mich hat halt interessiert was für eine Temperatur im Gehäuse herrscht, da ich dazu bisher nur die MB-Temperatur angezeigt bekommen habe die aber höher liegt.
Die Gehäusetemperatur liegt bei mir meist zwischen 32-35 Grad und die MB-Temperatur bei 38-42 Grad.

Meine Temperatursensoren die im Loop als Durchfluss mit eingebunden sind habe ich alle mit einem Fieberthermometer geprüft und in der Software nachgestellt.
Bei dem Thermometer handelt es sich um einen was die Temperatur im Ohr messen kann, das Teil ist aber auch gut um die Temperatur einer Babyflasche oder Badewasser zu messen. Muss ich praktisch nur ans Schlauch oder an den Anschlüsse dran halten um die echte Temperatur abnehmen zu können. Dabei habe ich festgestellt das mein Sensor der nicht verlängert wurde die korrekte Temperatur anzeigte und die zwei die ich verlängern musste in der Aquasuite Software nachgestellt werden mussten, da sie etwa 1,3 Grad zu viel anzeigten.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ IICARUS:
Installier dir mal Formula Drive. Das OCF hat sogar mehr als nur einen Sensor aufm PCB. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir bekannt und habe ich auch installiert, ich meinte aber den Sensor der auch mit HWMonitor und HWInfo als Systemtemperatur mit ausgegeben wird, denn die anderen werden dort nicht mit angezeigt.
Kann in meiner Aquasuite auch nur den einen Sensor der sich aufs Mainboard bezieht mit einbinden. Daher sind die anderen uninteressant, da ich das Formula Drive nicht zum einbinden nutzen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Zudem bevorzuge ich die Temperaturausgaben mittels AquaComputer Hardware Monitor, denn HWInfo muss ich dazu im Hintergrund immer laufen haben.
Im HW Monitor von AC werden aber nicht alle Temperaturen wie im HWInfo mit ausgegeben. Daher habe ich den einen genutzt der dort mit dabei ist, da ich HWInfo nicht ständig im Hintergrund mit laufen lassen möchte.
Chipsatz und Mosfet 1+2 habe ich in der Aquasuite auch mittels HWInfo mit eingebunden, werden aber auch nur dann angezeigt wenn HWInfo im Hintergrund läuft.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am interessantesten vom Board sind eigentlich Mosfets, DIMMs und PCH. Kann man alle über HWInfo auslesen, wobei da auch teilweise Werte aus den Controller abgegriffen werden und nicht die extra Messdioden auf dem Board.
Aber Hausnummern sind das eh alles 

Aber ich weiss schon, der Mensch will Information, der Mensch will Kontrolle, der Mensch will Macht. Und will manchmal einfach nur spielen 
Ich halte es inzwischen simple und clean. Aber Möglichkeiten gibts en masse.


----------



## barmitzwa (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

steck jetzt noch nicht so extrem tief in der Aquaero Materie, aber meines Wissens nach ist seit der 2017er Version kein HWinfo mehr nötig um alle Sensoren auslesen zu können. Ich kann zumindest auch ohne HWinfo auf alle Sensoren auf dem Board auch so zugreifen


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevorzuge HW Monitor von AC, dort sind aber nicht alle Temperaturen wie mit HWInfo mit dabei.
Denn HW Monitor von AC muss ich nicht extra wie bei HWInfo im Hintergrund mit laufen lassen. Chipsatz und Mosfet bekomme ich nicht mit HW Monitor mit eingebunden, mit HWInfo jedoch schon.
Zumindest bei meinem Board, kann sich daher auch von Board zu Board unterscheiden.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> steck jetzt noch nicht so extrem tief in der Aquaero Materie, aber meines Wissens nach ist seit der 2017er Version kein HWinfo mehr nötig um alle Sensoren auslesen zu können. Ich kann zumindest auch ohne HWinfo auf alle Sensoren auf dem Board auch so zugreifen



Kommt aufs Board bzw auf die Sensoren drauf an. Ein paar werden bei mir auch ohne extra Tool angezeigt, aber nicht alle.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier ein Beispiel von mir.

*HW Monitor von AC*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HWInfo:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich jetzt auf dem Bild von HWInfo nicht alles mit aufs Bild bekommen habe und deshalb darauf noch einiges nicht mit zu sehen sind.


----------



## barmitzwa (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Board bzw auf die Sensoren drauf an. Ein paar werden bei mir auch ohne extra Tool angezeigt, aber nicht alle.



gut zu wissen. Da er bei mir direkt alle 5 vom Board gezeigt hat und ich auch so etwas in den Changelogs von der Aquasuite gelesen habe, hab ich mir da keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht

edit: mal noch eine Frage: was für Temperaturen sind den Kanälen des AE6LT zuzutrauen? Habe ihn mit Kühler hinterm Mainboard verbaut, wo jetzt nicht viel Zirkulation ist - großartig über 40°C habe ich aber noch nichts gesehen


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Aber ich weiss schon, der Mensch will Information, der Mensch will Kontrolle, der Mensch will Macht. Und will manchmal einfach nur spielen


Glaube letzteres trifft eher zu... 
Denn das meiste muss man nicht zwingend haben, daher läuft bei mir HWInfo auch nicht ständig im Hintergrund.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> edit: mal noch eine Frage: was für Temperaturen sind den Kanälen des AE6LT zuzutrauen? Habe ihn mit Kühler hinterm Mainboard verbaut, wo jetzt nicht viel Zirkulation ist - großartig über 40°C habe ich aber noch nichts gesehen



Guckst du Anleitung.

Mit 40 °C biste aber noch weit weg


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir ein Passivkühler mit drauf gepackt, keine Ahnung ob das viel bringt.

Mir ist auch bekannt das ich diesen normal nicht zwingend gebraucht hätte, aber AC empfiehlt es und da ich ein Angebot hatte wo ich meinen AE6LT + Kühler für nur 99,95 Euro bekommen habe hat es sich in meinem Fall gelohnt. Den Kühler habe ich daher in diesem Sinn kostenlos(Rabatt) dazu bekommen.

Bei mir liege ich meist zwischen 32-35 Grad, über 39 Grad bin ich bisher nicht gekommen, ist daher bei mir auch im Gründen Bereich.

Momentan in Idle komme ich sogar nur auf 30 Grad, meine Frontlüfter lasse ich aber zur Zeit auch mit 700 U/min laufen und das kühlt auch noch etwas mit ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter lasse ich zur Zeit mit 700 U/min laufen damit die Lüfter der anderen zwei Radiatoren in Idle komplett aus bleiben können.
Diese 700 U/min kann ich noch nicht raus hören und die laufen dann selbst mit Last bis 33 Grad nicht höher, aber die anderen Lüfter schalten sich bei 30 Grad bzw. bei 32 Grad mit hinzu.
Zumindest bei den hohen Sommertemperaturen die wir zur Zeit haben, wahrscheinlich kann ich da sobald es wieder kühler wird auch etwas an Drehzahl nehmen.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe in der Aquasuite keinen Sensor für den CPU. Will ich dessen Temp auslesen, dann muss ich HWInfo mitlaufen lassen.

Btw Sensoren... taugen die Werte von den Dingern was? Ich meine, der Sensor ist ja nicht im Wasserstrom sondern auf dem Metall von außen drauf. Wird da das Ergebnis durch die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse nicht wesentlich mit beeinflusst?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Aquasuite keinen Sensor für den CPU. Will ich dessen Temp auslesen, dann muss ich HWInfo mitlaufen lassen.
> 
> Btw Sensoren... taugen die Werte von den Dingern was? Ich meine, der Sensor ist ja nicht im Wasserstrom sondern auf dem Metall von außen drauf. Wird da das Ergebnis durch die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse nicht wesentlich mit beeinflusst?


Bei mir bekomme ich diese Temperaturen auch mittels HW Monitor (AC) mit eingebunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Temperatursensor kommt auch solch ein Fühler zum Einsatz: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor 70 cm fur aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53026
Temperatursensoren können immer durch irgendwelche Faktoren mit beeinflusst werden. Aus diesem Grund können die Temperatursensoren auch in der Aquasuite noch eingestellt werden. Hierzu benötigt man aber einen Thermometer um die reale Temperatur ausmessen und vergleichen zu können. In meinem Fall habe ich es auch mit einem Infrarot-Ohrthermometer ausmessen müssen, denn meine hatten sogar eine Abweichung von mehr als 1 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt wahrscheinlich am Kabel dieser zwei Senoren was ich verlängern musste, denn mein erster Sensor der zwischen Pumpe und Radiator verbaut ist hatte keine Abweichung. 
Das Kabel davon musste ich auch nicht verlängern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir gibt es da keine CPU in der Liste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Aquasuite Version hast du? Könnte aber auch am Mainboard liegen, das hier bei dir diese Daten nicht übergeben werden.
Ist nicht das erste mal wovon ich lese und habe mich auch schon gewundert wieso es bei mir mit vorhanden ist und bei anderen manchmal nicht.


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, in dem Zusammenhang ne kurze Frage, wie nennt sich der 2-pin PWM Anschluss am AE6? Wollte was zusammenlöten, aber das 2-Pin Stecker-Format ist nicht eindeutig genug ums bei Reichelt direkt zu finden..


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IICARUS Version 2017-2. Habe die Frage mal im AC Forum gestellt [edit] und auch Antwort bekommen



			
				https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/p1429118-neu-aquasuite-2017-2-daten-ohne-grenzen/#post1429118 schrieb:
			
		

> Da AMD immer noch keine Datenblätter zu den Prozessoren veröffentlicht hat wird das auch noch etwas dauern. Wir kennen das Problem müssen aber auf AMD warten.


 Warum, so frage ich mich, ist die CPU dann aber in HWInfo und anderen HW Monitoren sichtbar?

---

Und noch was anderes: 
Du hast doch im Gehäuse einen 420er Radi sitzen. Welchen genau?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, so was in diese Richtung dachte ich mir schon.
Habe auch die selbe Softwareversion.

Verbaut habe ich diesen Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator
Im Top habe ich mir diesen verbaut: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm Radiator

Als X-Flow konnte ich den 420er nicht verbauen da der von der Höhe nicht gepasst hätte.


----------



## micindustries (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Alles klar, so was in diese Richtung dachte ich mir schon.
> Habe auch die selbe Softwareversion.
> 
> Verbaut habe ich diesen Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator
> ...


Es sind doch beides ST30er, meintest du vielleicht die Länge? Der X-Flow ist ja länger als der normale. Habe nämlich ähnliche Pläne, da sind vorhandene Erfahrungswerte immer gut

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, meinte von der Länger her, da ich bei mir nicht über 460mm in der Front gehen durfte.
Der X-Flow wäre 477mm hoch gewesen.

Der 240er oben hingegen passte gut und dort habe ich mir Schlauchweg gespart da von einer Seite rein und auf der anderen wieder raus.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast nen 420 in der Front und nen 240 im Dach? Was ist das denn für ein Case?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe einen CM MasterCase Pro 5.
Dort ist normalerweise in der Front nur ein 280er laut Hersteller vorgesehen, aber ein 360er oder 420er passt trotzdem noch rein.


----------



## MySound (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich hab da eine kurze Zwischenfrage für die ich nicht extra nen Thread erstellen wollte.
Ich bin Custom Wakü-Noob und benutze eine Aio-Lösung (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) mit der ich prinzipiell auch sehr zufrieden bin.

Könnt Ihr mir aus Eurer Erfahrung sagen, inwieweit sich die Kühlung durch eine Custom-Lösung verbessert verglichen zu einer Aio-Lösung?

Ich würde beim nächsten System gern mal eine Custom basteln und auch die Graka so mit kühlen. 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MySound schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir aus Eurer Erfahrung sagen, inwieweit sich die Kühlung durch eine Custom-Lösung verbessert verglichen zu einer Aio-Lösung?



Kannst du mir sagen, inwieweit sich die Leistung durch eine manuelle Modifikation der Motorsteuerung bei einem Auto verbessert verglichen zu einem Werkstuning? Ich denke nicht 

Zu deiner WaKü: Hängt das nicht davon ab, welche Komponenten man verwendet? Was der Maßstab ist (besser in welchem Aspekt? Lautstärke? Kühlleistung? Gesamtpaket?)? Was überhaupt für eine Grafikkarte verwendet wird? 

Dein Post besitzt nicht ausreichend Informationen für eine belastbare Aussage. Wenn du die 240er als Basis hast und dort noch eine GPU rein knallen willst, dann brauchst du (je nach Maßstab) ggf. einen zusätzlichen Radiator. Ein AGB wäre auch nicht schlecht. 

Ganze lässt sich nicht so einfach beantworten


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sekundiere das.
Du kannst mit einer Wakü so ziemlich alles erreichen (nur keine Negativtemperaturen/Kühlmitteltemperaturen unter Zimmertemperatur). Mit einem einzelnen 120er Radiator und minderwertigem Lüfter wird deine jetzige AiO wohl besser sein.
Wenn Du aber 10 Mora aufstellst, wird dein Kühlmittel sich nicht mal nennenswert erwärmen.
Das Limit ist deine finanzielle Ausstattung und deine Phantasie.

Also müssen mehr Infos her.


----------



## MySound (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Infos... ja... das ist leicht gesagt. Ich befinde mich im sehr frühen Bereich meiner Überlegungen, hab mir den Guide zu Waküs hier auf PCGH durchgelesen, ich weiß also in etwas was man braucht (Pumpe, Radiator, Lüfter, CPU Kühler, AGB, Schläuche, Anschlüsse, Kühlmittel etc).

Woher meine Überlegung stammt: Im Moment ist mein PC recht leise, nur unter Last kommt die 1080ti von Asus Lautstärkemäßig in den Vordergrund.

Ziel: Ich will ein System das auch unter Last leise ist und evtl. Luft für Overclocking (im moderaten Rahmen) hat. Geld ist mir erstmal sekundär (bitte nicht meiner Frau verraten).

Ich frage mich also: Wenn ich z.b. als extremes Beispiel einen i9 7900x nehme, diesen im moderaten Rahmen übertakte - wie ist dann das Verhöltnis zwischen AIO Kühlung und Custom Loop bzgl CPU Temperaturen?
Wie ich Euren Diskussionen hier entnehmen kann trägt Intel mit WLP zischen Die und IHS ja nicht grad dazu bei dass man die Hitze gut wegbekommt. Somit, wenn man konsequent ist und schon über Wakü nachdenkt, müsste man auch gleich zur geköpften CPU greifen....


Ich hoffe das beleuchtet meine noch etwas sehr wirren Gedanken etwas mehr. Custom Loop ist halt mit Aufwand + Geld verbunden, allerdings natürlich auch mit Spaß finde ich. Ne AIO haut man halt rein und gut isses und die Kühlung ist ja doch durchaus passabel., jedoch will ich einfach mal ne Custom Wakü bauen, das hatte ich bisher noch nie


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit unendlich viel Geld und unendlich viel Platz ist der Unterschied zwischen AiO und custom-Wakü auch unendlich groß. Vor allem die Radiatorfläche bestimmt das Resultat.
Eine AiO ist nicht viel besser als ein besserer CPU-Turmkühler, die Temperaturen nach ca. einer Stunde nahezu identisch.
Lediglich der Weg dorthin (Erwärmung durch Last) und wieder zurück (Abkühlungsphase nach Last) verläuft anders.
Über kurze Lastzustände hält eine AiO die CPU kühler, bei lang anliegender Last benötigt eine AiO dafür aber auch wesentlich länger, um wieder auf die Ausgangstemperatur abzukühlen.
Wie/Weshalb/Warum:
AIO Liquid Coolers are Lying to You - YouTube

Wenn Du hingegen eine ausreichend dimensionierte custom-Wakü einsetzt, wirst Du massive Temperaturvorteile gegenüber Turm- und AiO-Kühlern erlangen.
Der Nachteil ist jedoch, dass die Sache (so gut wie immer) teuer und mit einiger Fummelarbeit verknüpft ist.

Hast Du nicht mal ein Gehäuse im Kopf, das Du verwenden möchtest?
Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst einmal die Grundkomponenten zu Ende denken. Wenn Du genau weißt, was Du an Leistung benötigst und dementsprechend welche Hardware Du kaufen möchtest, kann man über die Kühlung selbiger diskutieren.

Vorher ist das einfach nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## TheAbyss (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine AIO wird gegenüber einer identisch dimensionierten Custom Lösung aufgrund der meist lauteren Pumpe immer lauter bei gleicher Kühlleistung oder aber gleich laut bei verminderter Kühlleistung (PumpenRPM) sein. Es kommt ganz darauf an, welche der beiden Größen du zugrunde legst, und bei welcher du die Veränderung beobachtest.... Jetzt geht es um dein persönliches Empfinden was Lautstärke und Temperatur angeht. 

Oder anders: eine vergleichbar dimensionierte Custom Lösung (wir nehmen mal an sie ist ordentlich konstruiert ) wird in einer der beiden Faktoren immer überlegen sein.. entweder bei Kühlleistung oder geringer Lautstärke. Jetzt ist die Frage was du willst...

Um auf dein Temperatur-Beispiel einzugehen, AIO und Custom werden im Rahmen der Pumpenleistung und des Kühlkörpers beide in ähnliche Temperaturen vorstoßen, nur wird die AIO wahrscheinlich dabei lauter sein.. Die Förderleistung der Pumpe spielt ab einem gewissen Durchfluss nur noch eine marginale Rolle, eine D5 oder eine AIO Pumpe ab 60l/h spielt keine Rolle, die AIO wirst du hören, die D5 eher nicht. Das wird natürlich dadurch beeinflusst, wenn du die Kühlfläche veränderst.. für eine Relation macht es aber nur Sinn, die Kühlfläche und Fans als identisch anzunehmen.

EDIT: Bauartbedingt hast du die Pumpe meist auch direkt auf dem CPU/GPU Kühler, was sich negativ auf die Temperaturen auswirken wird.. nicht zu erwähnen, dass eine D5 / DDC deutlich mehr Kühlfläche "befeuern" kann als eine AIO Pumpe. 

Der Vergleich ist deshalb auch zur Hälfte irrational, weil ich keine AIO kenne, die sich nur in der Pumpe unterscheiden... in der Realität haben wir also meist weniger / schlechtere CPU/GPU Kühler integriert, ggf. ineffizientere Radiatoren... Wenn man überlegt, dass ein CPU Kühler (Supremacy Evo, Heatkiller, whatever..) alleine meist soviel kostet wie eine 240er AIO....

EDIT 2: Wenn du ne AIO verwendest, kannst du auch nen guten Lüftkühler nehmen (wenn man ggf. kosmetische Gründe ausblendet). Der LuKü ist meist noch günstiger. 

Klar gabs in den letzten Monaten viele Neuerungen von einigen Herstellern, die würd ich dann aber nur noch als Semi-AIO bezeichnen... dann kauft man aber auch für teuer Geld ne Vorzusammenstellung einer Custom Lösung...


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im allgemeinem hat dir eigentlich @Taskmaster (EDIT: + @TheAbyss) schon die richtige Antwort gegeben.
Denn bei einer Wasserkühlung kommt es ganz darauf an für welche Komponente du dich entscheidest. Du kannst dir auch ein AGB und den selben Radiator + Pumpe wie deine vorhandene AIO aufbauen, dann wirst du keinerlei Vorteile haben und im Prinzip nur deine AIO nach gebaut.

Vorteil bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung das du alle Komponente selbst auswählen kannst, dadurch hast du die Möglichkeit z.B. die Pumpe so zu verbauen das du sie entkoppeln kannst. 
Das befüllen ist mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter auch einfacher und so kann eine modulare Wasserkühlung stets erweitert und auch gewartet werden. Mit Radiatoren wird das Wasser gekühlt und hier hängt es ganz davon ab wie viele du dir verbauen kannst, denn Radiatoren bilden eine größere Fläche und so können mehr Lüfter verbaut werden die das Wasser abkühlen. Am ende hängt es dann von der Drehzahl der Lüfter ab, denn jeder wird ein Kompromiss zwischen Temperatur oder Lautstärke der Lüfter machen.

Das eine modulare Wasserkühlung besser kühlen wird ist daher nicht richtig, es hängt ganz davon ab was du dir verbauen wirst.
Also wie umfangreich deine Wasserkühlung am ende sein wird.

Beispiel meine interne zwei Radiatoren(420+240)... mit einem Kompromiss von 35 Grad Wassertemperatur müssten meine Lüfter an die 1000-1100 U/min laufen.
Hänge ich noch meinen Mora 360 mit dran dann brauche ich für 32-33 Grad nur noch zwischen an die 500-600 U/min. Im Prinzip könnte ich die Lüfter auch mit nur 320 U/min laufen lassen, aber dann mit entsprechender höheren Wassertemperatur. Je nach CPU und GPU liegt das Delta davon bei mir z.B. bei 10-12 Grad. Delta bedeutet Temperaturunterschied von Wassertemperatur zur CPU und GPU Temperatur.

Verbaust du dir z.B. nur einen 240er Radiator könnte es sein dass du nicht unter 40 Grad kommst und deine Lüfter mit voller Lüfterdrehzahl laufen.
Glaube da gibt es so eine Faustregel Watt gleich Radiatorenfläche, aber die ist mir jetzt nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## MySound (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Taskmaster Deine Ausführung ist scho extrem hilfreich für mich und bringt mich in meinen Überlegungen gut weiter  Mehr wollte ich jetzt anfangs noch gar nicht.
Die Gehäuseliste hab ich mir auch mal durch gesehen, ich bin in Gedanken noch beim beQuite Dark Base 900 und dem größten Radiator den ich da irgendwie irgendwo drin unterbringen kann. Laut Beschreibung gehen ja in 4 Berichen ein 420mm Radiator.

Hab bisher das Dark Base 800 und bin damit mehr als zufrieden!

Ich danke Euch schon mal sehr dass Ihr Euch mit meinen sehr unspezifischen Gedanken auseinandersetzt und Entschuldige mich für den relativ wenigen Input. Wie gesagt, meine Gedanken sind noch ganz am Anfang und Erfahrung ist nicht vorhanden.

Edit: Hab mir den Mora angesehen. Dumme Frage: Stellt man den extern neben den Rechner und legt nen Schlauch raus?!


----------



## TheAbyss (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora: Ja, i.d.R. über Schnelltrennkupplungen oder fest aussen verschraubt.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MySound schrieb:


> Edit: Hab mir den Mora angesehen. Dumme Frage: Stellt man den extern neben den Rechner und legt nen Schlauch raus?!



Japp. Man kann einen Mora auch am Gehäuse befestigen oder an die Wand/unter den Schreibtisch schrauben. Wie gesagt: der Kreativität ist bei Waküs keine Grenze gesetzt.


----------



## MySound (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal exemplarisch, ohne großes Wissen was ich wirklich brauche und was nicht, einen Warenkorb zusammen gestellt um ein Gefühl für die Kosten zu bekommen.
Ist hier so grob alles mit drin was man irgendwie braucht?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MySound (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Japp. Man kann einen Mora auch am Gehäuse befestigen oder an die Wand/unter den Schreibtisch schrauben. Wie gesagt: der Kreativität ist bei Waküs keine Grenze gesetzt.



Ok, klingt gut. Laut Theorie leg ich mir irgendwie den Schlauch raus und spax den Mora draussen vors Fenster 
Klingt schon alles ganz cool und lustig. Danke nochmal dass ihr einem Noob so helft


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Shoggy benötigst Du bei einer D5-Pumpe nicht. Lüfter fehlen.
Ohne ein Gehäuse und Komponenten ist es halt noch immer nicht einfacher, zu sagen, ob Du "alles hast".

Beispielkonfigurationen inkl Preise (können leicht veraltet sein) gibt es z.B. hier:
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)


----------



## chischko (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Den Shoggy benötigst Du bei einer D5-Pumpe nicht


WHUT? Sorry aber das ist Unsinn.... jede Pumpe gehört entkoppelt, auch wenn die D5 leise und stark ist ...aber meine läuft bei 54Hz und muss definitiv entkoppelt werden, und nachdem das Shoggy was die Entkopplung/Dämpfung angeht nun einmal eines der besten Konzepte ist und sehr vielseitig und einfach zu verwenden würde ich auf jeden Fall in eines investieren... gehört aj schon quasi zum guten Ton in der WaKü Welt.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der hat ne D5 auf Stelzen im Einkaufskorb und es gibt x-fach bessere Möglichkeiten, eine D5 zu entkoppeln (die Stelzen reichen da eigentlich sogar völlig aus und sind dafür auch gedacht). Shoggy ist z.B. für eine Eheim-Pumpe optimal. Für seinen obigen Warenkorb definitiv nicht.


----------



## chischko (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Shoggy ist z.B. für eine Eheim-Pumpe optimal. Für seinen obigen Warenkorb definitiv nicht.


Begründung für dieses Statement? Wieso ist ein Shoggy ungeeignet für ne D5?? 
Schonmal diese Gummipöbbel in der Hand gehabt? Die Dinger sind dermaßen steif und noch dazu besch***** zu verarbeiten... nett gemeinter Ratschlag: Schließ Dich ausnahmsweise dem Strom an, an vielen anderen Ecken kann man über individualle Bedürfnisse sprechen aber hier nicht.
Noch dazu: Die Stelzen (wie Du sie nennst) müssen auch irgendwo befestigt werden was mich stark in der Positionierung der Pumpe einschränkt... Deshalb: Shoggy, punkt! 

Ansonsten: 
- Ich sehe keine Sensoren, ich würde zumindest einen Temperatursensor einbauen damit ich die Wassertemperatur auslesen kann. Aquaero und so muss ja noch nicht sein. 
- Liefertermin unbekannt heisst bei ATT nichts Gutes... ich würde 5 Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und die aktuelle Referrenzklasse gleich nehmen: Eisblock XPX
- Ablasshahn ist auch in dieser Preisklasse Pflicht
- (bereist erwähnt) Lüfter fehlen


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da muss ich mich nirgendwo anschließen, es ist schlicht Quatsch was Du da erzählst. Er hat die Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany im Warenkorb. Es reicht völlig, wenn er diese (so überhaupt notwendig) unter die Stelzen (bestimmt ein total sinnentstellende Bezeichnung ) packt.
Die D5 verbaut das Gros der User hängend unter einem AGB.
Ich selbst nutze die EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - Glas. Da hört man rein gar nichts.

Dass "mit dem Strom schwimmen" bedeutet, eine D5 auf einen Shoggy zu zwingen, ist Murks. Ganz im Gegenteil, das macht so gut wie niemand und wäre "gegen den Strom schwimmen".


----------



## chischko (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh Gott ist das mühsam!.... 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich nirgendwo anschließen, es ist schlicht Quatsch was Du da erzählst. Er hat die Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany im Warenkorb. Es reicht völlig, wenn er diese (so überhaupt notwendig) unter die Stelzen (bestimmt ein total sinnentstellende Bezeichnung ) packt.


Riesen Ego und Klappe aber keine Ahnung... die haben oben und unten ein Gewinde... wie willst Du die denn befestigen hm?????? ...also entweder muss ich ein Kernloch ins Blech bohren und dann ein Gewinde rein schneiden oder ich bin eben doch SEHR limitiert was die Position meiner Pumpe angeht. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die D5 verbaut das Gros der User hängend unter einem AGB.


Diese Aussage nimmst Du woher? Klar machen das viele aber das ist ein grundlegend anderes Setup junger Mann! s.u.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich selbst nutze die EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - Glas. Da hört man rein gar nichts.


Das nehme ich Dir sogar ab, weil Du dann eine Masse zwischen deiner Quelle und dem Case hast... die Übertragungsfunktion ändert sich also massiv, wenn Du deine Pumpe mit einer Masse zusätzlich bedämpft bzw. die Masse zwischen Case und Pumpe ist bzw. auch noch die Befestigung die auch noch ein anderes Dämpfungsverhalten hat.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass "mit dem Strom schwimmen" bedeutet, eine D5 auf einen Shoggy zu zwingen, ist Murks. Ganz im Gegenteil, das macht so gut wie niemand und wäre "gegen den Strom schwimmen".


Woher nimmst Du diese Aussage? Ich lese den Bilderthread etc. hier sehr aufmerksam mit und kenne viele Builds die genau dieses Setup haben bzw. sehr sehr oft die Pumpe extern vom AGB verwendet wird... sei es aus ästhetischen Gründen, funktional, oder oder oder... Pumpen/AGB Kombis sind eher selten als oft.

Dir ist auch klar, dass diese "Stelzen" iinnen einiges an nicht Stahl verbaut haben und eeecht wenig dämpfender GHummi dazwischen liegen kann... mal so ne Schätztung: Das sind wiie ich annehme M3 oder M4 Gewinde also haben wir hier etwa 2-3mm dämpfende Gummischicht. Zur Verdeutlichung, damit Du es verstehst: Grün: Gut! Braun: Schlecht!  Screenshot by Lightshot
Ich bleib dabei: Shoggy und gut! 
Auf weitere Ergüsse reagiere ich nicht mehr... zu anstrengend... als würde man mit nem Schaukelpferd reden echt wahr.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man ist sowieso SEHR limitiert, wenn man sich eine Pumpe mit aufgepflanztem 250ml AGB auf Stelzen in den Warenkorb legt. Das Ding ist 32,4 cm hoch. Was soll ein Shoggy da flexibler machen? 
Und ich bin nicht dein "junger Mann". zumindest hat mich so seit 20 Jahren niemand mehr genannt. Du kommst hier rein und blaffst rum, ohne auch nur den Warenkorb des Users  geöffnet zu haben.

Wenn Du tatsächlich meinst, dass das Gros eine D5 auf einen Shoggy klemmt, dann bist Du in der Szene nicht viel unterwegs. Auch die Bilderthreads geben das gewiss nicht her.
Eine hängende Installation unter einem AGB ist sogar DAS Merkmal für eine D5 schlechthin. Es gibt keine vergleichbare Lösung, die so stark ist und gleichzeitig so ästhetisch verbracht werden kann.
Es mag sie durchaus geben, die Leute, die sich eine D5 irgendwo auf ein Kissen schnallen. Nur sehe ich den Sinn darin nicht, denn dann kann man gleich zu einer Eheim greifen. Soll jeder machen wie er mag. Nur machen es eben nicht viele.

Du bist einfach nur ein Sturkopf und hast Dich verrannt, weil Du nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen hast.
Lebe damit.

Edit: Gestern ganz überlesen.


chischko schrieb:


> Das nehme ich Dir sogar ab, weil Du dann eine Masse zwischen deiner Quelle und dem Case hast... die Übertragungsfunktion ändert sich also massiv, wenn Du deine Pumpe mit einer Masse zusätzlich bedämpft bzw. die Masse zwischen Case und Pumpe ist bzw. auch noch die Befestigung die auch noch ein anderes Dämpfungsverhalten hat.



So ein Quark und zeigt wieder, dass Du keine Ahnung zu haben scheinst. Da ist nichts mit Masse, die D5-Pumpe wird bei der  EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM durch einen simplen Gummiring entkoppelt. Das ist alles und reicht absolut aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist besser, dass Du nun schweigst. Das erspart mir dieses Vorschul-/Platzhirschgehabe.


----------



## zwergimpc (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jungs bin gerade mit dem bau meiner ersten wakü soweit fertig. leider hab ich nen kleinen hänger gehabt in verbindung mit den aquaero. ich habe diese 5-6 internen temperatursensoren nicht eingebaut. kann ich das nachträglich nach befüllung noch machen, habe normale ek ACF fittings, kann ich das kleine plättchen einfach zwischen schlauch und der übermutter im nachhinein befestigen  ?!


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist murgs, denn beschädigst du das dünne Draht(Fühler) darin oder quetscht das Kabel ein kannst du ggf. ein Kurzschluss verursachen und dabei dein Aquaero beschädigen. Außerdem ist nicht sichergestellt das du die Temperatur dabei gut abnehmen kannst, kauf dir daher lieber einen Temperatursensor als Durchfluss und baue es mit im Loop ein.
Zum Beispiel: Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4
Oder: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4
Bei diesen Sensoren musst du natürlich dein Loop wieder zum nachträglichem einbauen aufmachen.

Die anderen kannst du anderweitig nutzen um Beispielsweise die Innentemperatur des Gehäuse zu messen oder an den Spannungswandler usw.


----------



## Woodmaniac (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder einfach von aussen an den Radi kleben ☺


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn Du gar keinen Bock hast, das noch mal auseinander zu friemeln und damit leben kannst, dass es nicht ganz 100% genau ist, kauf dir bis zum ersten Kühlmittelwechsel ein IR-Thermometer.
COLEMETER Infrarot Laser Thermometer / Pyrometer / - 50 bis + 420 degC: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft

Sobald Du mal die Wakü reinigst/die Flüssigkeit wechselst, setzt Du die Sensoren und gut.


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage als Crossfire Jüngling,

Wie lange muss der Verbinder den sein und was bedeutet immer die Slotlänge? Heißt z.B 1 Slot GPU-Slot-GPU oder GPU-GPU?
Im konkreten geht es im mein Sabertooth X99. Da soll in die beiden beigen Slots jeweil eine GPU rein

https://dlcdnimgs.asus.com/websites/global/products/ZQZ0CaZLeuRr4LTX/img/main/overview.png


Ich nehm an ich bräuchte dann sowas
Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 2 Slot - black matt | SLI/Crossfire Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder eben zwei gerade Fittinge und ein Stück Schlauch


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullnados schrieb:


> Oder eben zwei gerade Fittinge und ein Stück Schlauch



Das regelt im Allgemeinen alles und mehr brauchst Du auch nicht, um ein SLI zu verbinden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullnados schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage als Crossfire Jüngling,
> 
> Wie lange muss der Verbinder den sein und was bedeutet immer die Slotlänge? Heißt z.B 1 Slot GPU-Slot-GPU oder GPU-GPU?
> Im konkreten geht es im mein Sabertooth X99. Da soll in die beiden beigen Slots jeweil eine GPU rein
> ...



Der angegebene Verbinder müsste die richtige Länge haben. Aber eine allgemein gültige Form für Bezeichnungen gibt es nicht. Bei separaten Verbindern sind es oft die freien Slots zwischen den Karten, weil die Verbinder eben genau diese überbrücken. Aber Kühler-spezifische Mehrfach-Anschlussterminals sind mal nach den überbrückten Slots, mal nach ihrer Gesamtlänge (bei zwei Karten und zwei Slots Abstand also "vier") und mal nach der Lage des zweiten Slots (hier "dritter") benannt.


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, also das ist ja misstig. Damit steht fest einfach zwei simple gerade Fittinge,
Kein Längenärger und wiederverwendbar. Und günstiger 
und Weltfrieden


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal du durch den Verzicht auf eine solche Teleskopverbindung auch zwei potentielle Schwachstellen beseitigst. Es ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Auszugsverbindungen lecken, aber man muss es einfach auch nicht unnötig riskieren.

Schlauch + Fitting > Rest


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So noch ne Frage, was für Dichtungen braucht man für Verschlusssopfen, die die bei den Alphacool Radis z.B dabei sind?
Den mit 1,6mm oder den mit 2mm hier.

Hab nur keine Lust festzustellen, dass wieder wsa fehlt


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind Dichtungen drauf und wenn du Alphacool Anschlüsse hast sind da auch genug Ersatzdichtungen dabei.

Ich kann aber wenn du möchtest nachher nachmessen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 2mm sind ein Sonderfall. Du musst nachgucken, ob Deine Verschlüsse eine Einlassung für einen O-Ring besitzen. Wenn nicht, dann nimm die 2mm. Falls doch, nimm die 1,6mm.
Die Standard-Alphacool-Verschlüsse haben afaik aber alle Einlassungen.
Alphacool HF Verschlussschraube G1/4 - Chrome | Verschlusse & Stopfen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Im Zweifel bestell von jeder Größe zwei dazu. Kosten Dich doch nur 2 Euro. Daran sollte es bei einem so teuren Projekt wie einer Wakü nicht scheitern.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern habe ich mal meine zwei HDDs testweise abgeklemmt und war überrascht wie leise dann mein Rechner ist.
In Idle/Office bei niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl konnte ich nichts mehr raus hören.

Habe mir heute deshalb zwei M.2 SSDs bestellt, denn dann habe ich nur noch SSDs verbaut.
Eine Crucial MX300 1 TB + Intel Pro 6000p 512 GB(beide als M.2).

Mir ging es dabei aber mehr um den Preis als auf Geschwindigkeit, da mir SSD Geschwindigkeit ausreicht.
Habe mich aber zu M.2 entschieden da ich hierzu keine Kabeln verlegen und anschließen muss. Auf meinem Board kann ich bis zu drei M.2 verbauen.
Die Intel Pro 6000p habe ich für nur 170 Euro etwas günstiger als B-Ware bekommen. Normal kostet sie 212 Euro.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen benutze ich auch keine HDDS mit 7200rpm mehr und hänge sie zwischen Gummiseile ins Gehäuse.
Leider gibt es noch keine SSD-Datengräber, für die man nicht Haus und Hof verpfänden müsste. Sonst wäre ich auch alle mechanischen Platten längst los.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bisher habe ich aus Kostengründen auch den Neukauf von SSDs in dieser Speichergröße raus gezogen.
Habe mich jetzt mit 1,5 TB statt mit 3TB was ich zur Zeit habe abgefunden. Habe dazu heute mal etwas aufgeräumt und alles gelöscht was ich nicht brauche.
Muss ja auch nicht alle Spiele die ich habe installiert haben. Hatte über 500 GB an Spiele installiert. Nutze davon aktuell aber nur noch 1-3 Spiele.

Habe jetzt dazu auch knapp 500 Euro ausgegeben, aber dass musste langsam sein um ganz von HDDs weg zu kommen.


----------



## DARPA (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab als Datengrab noch ne WD Red eingebaut. Die ist von Hause aus schon leise (5400 rpm) und sitzt mit diesem Adapter im 5 1/4 Schacht und ist somit selbst bei Benutzung kaum wahrnehmbar. 
Per Firmware schaltet die sich nach 5 min Inaktivität ab. Dann ist komplett Ruhe. 

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch lautlose Pumpen, aber ich glaub mein Gehör ist seit der Wakü auch besser geworden. Jetzt höre ich jede Kleinigkeit


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich versuchs mal nur mit den 2mm. No Rist no Fun.

Habe auch nur noch SSDs, jetzt stören mich die elektronischen Bauteile, vorallem abends xD


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir kann ich keine Adapter oder der Gleichen verbauen da ich meine zwei Festplatten hochkant neben das Netzteil unter der Zwischendecke verbauen musste.
Habe sie zwar etwas mit Schaumstoff entkoppelt, aber ganz 100% bekomme ich sie dort nicht entkoppelt. Die Laufwerksschächte mussten bei mir wegen dem Radiator und zum verbauen meiner Wasserkühlung komplett weichen.

Da ich mit meinem Rechner im Wohnzimmer sitze höre ich nur dann was von den Festplatten wenn ich ganz alleine da bin.
Sobald jemand sich jemand Unterhält, der Fernseher läuft oder in der Küche was nur durch eine kleine Wand mit zwei Durchgänge mit angebunden ist was gekocht oder der Ofen benutzt wird höre ich mein Rechner nicht mehr. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir alles nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mich entschieden für eine Kleinigkeit wovon ich nur dann was höre wenn ich alleine bin doch nicht knapp 500 Euro auszugeben... habe die Bestellung daher soeben storniert. 



DARPA schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch lautlose Pumpen, aber ich glaub mein Gehör ist seit der Wakü auch besser geworden. Jetzt höre ich jede Kleinigkeit


Meine Pumpe ist bei 3000 U/min lautlos.
Gibt es auch... 

Siehe dazu zwei Videos von mir... im ersten Video laufen meine zwei Festplatten mit und das zweite Video habe ich erst Gestern gemacht als die zwei Festplatten abgesteckt waren.
In beiden Videos ist Hintergrundgeräusch vom Mikrofon meines Handy zu hören.

Video 1: aquastream Ultimate - Lautstarke & Entluftungsprogramm - YouTube
Video 2: Mein Rechner mit Wasserkuhlung - YouTube

Im zweitem Video ist mir aufgefallen das ich mal die Glasscheibe putzen sollte... 

EDIT: Verbaut habe ich eine WD mit 5400 rpm und eine Seagate mit 7200rpm.
Es ist aber auch eher die Seagate die ich leicht raus hören kann.


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IICARUS
Hast du die irgendwie entkoppelt? Meine brummelt Ultimate brummel da bissl vor sich hin

So, bin gerade am nue verschlauchen und da wird das ein oder andere Fitting knapp. Außer 90°-Winkel
Nun zur Frage, kann man nach dem  gleich einen 90°-Winkel setzen oder gibt es da Probleme?
Bei den MPS DFMs soll man ja davor und danach gerade Stücke haben.


----------



## n1Ko (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab wieder an meiner ersten WK rum gebaut. 
Frage an euch 

Kann man das so verschlauchen?
Habe den CPU Block gedreht das der IN Port rechts ist. Geht das? Ich würde sagen ja, dem Wasser ists egal welche Richtung. 

Der große Bogen wird noch gekürzt. 

Habe eine MSI 1080ti mit einem EKWB. Ist der Block schief oder zieht einfach der Block die Grafikkarte im hinteren Teil nach unten? 

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 3S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@CPU-Kühler
Das geht normalerweise. Steht dann in der Anleitung. Man muss halt einmal die Luft herausbekommen. *Wenn der Kreislauf dicht ist*, den PC ein paar Minuten auf seine Front stellen, so dass der Ausgang des Blocks nach oben zeigt.
@Grafikkarte
Das ist das Gewicht.


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde von der Pumpe in den unteren Radi--GPU--CPO-obere Radi und dann versteckt hinten rum wieder AGB


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullnados schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> Hast du die irgendwie entkoppelt? Meine brummelt Ultimate brummel da bissl vor sich hin


Bei mir habe ich ein Shoggy Sandwisch darunter und darüber habe ich noch zwischen Decke und Pumpe etwas Schaumstoff zwischen geklemmt.

Als ich sie neu einbaute hat sie ganz leise auch mit niedriger Drehzahl gebrummt.
Das war aber auch nur dann zu hören wenn ich mit dem Ohr nah ins offene Gehäuse rein ging.
Im Geschlossenem Gehäuse und in meiner Sitzposition konnte ich nichts von hören.

Die Pumpe brummt etwas wenn Luft in der Pumpenkammer noch vorhanden ist, sie kann auch wegen spiel auf der Magnetwelle etwas brummen.
In meinem Fall war ganz minimaler spiel vorhanden und habe mir deshalb dieses Mod-Pumpenflügelrad gekauft. Dadurch ist kein spiel mehr vorhanden und die Pumpe ist damit lauf ruhiger geworden. Seither kann ich sie bei niedriger Drehzahl gar nicht mehr raus hören. Das neue Pumpenflügelrad sieht identisch mit dem Originalen aus, jedoch ist die Führung worin die Achse befindet so pass genau das kein spiel mehr möglich ist. Das ganze kann man aber auch mit etwas Teflonband versuchen, aber bei dem niedrigem Preis habe ich auf Bastelaktionen verzichtet.



Bullnados schrieb:


> Bei den MPS DFMs soll man ja davor und danach gerade Stücke haben.


In meinem Fall habe ich zwar kein 90° Winkel verbaut, aber ein Schlauch was 90° nach oben nach dem DFM zum Radiator verläuft.
Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme und habe genug Durchfluss.


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der Eheim Mod bei den AC Pumpen nicht eh schon vebaut, habe da mal sowas im AC-Forum gelesen.
Ne mir gehts nicht um dne Durchfluss, sondern um die verfälschung der Messergebnisse


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich beide Pumpenflügelrad vor mir liegen gehabt und konnte daher beide miteinander vergleichen.
Meine Ulitmate habe ich auch im Februar gekauft und dort befindet sich das selbe Pumpenflügelrad was auch bei der XT und Ultra mit verbaut wurde.
Das einzige was sie daran geändert haben ist ein kurzer Gummischlauch was sich mit auf der Welle befindet um spiel zu minimieren.

Hier mal der Unterschied:

Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...hoer/259/eheim-mod-pumpenfluegelrad-1046/1048

Das zweite Bild ist jetzt nicht von mir, da ich meines in der Pumpe verbaut habe.
Das erste Bild habe ich soeben extra zu diesem Thema von meinem Pumpenflügelrad was ich ausgebaut habe gemacht.


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay und das hats so gebracht?
Mmh, wnen ich bestell könnt ich das auch gleich mitnehmen


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay und das hats so gebracht?
Mmh, wnen ich bestell könnt ich das auch gleich mitnehmen


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich doch oben schon geschrieben was es gebracht hat.
Mehr habe ich nicht dran verändert.

In meinem Fall habe ich aber mein AGB nicht an der Pumpe als Kombi mit dran, daher besteht bei meiner Pumpe keinerlei feste Verbindung zum Gehäuse.
Habe auch kein HardTube verbaut was ggf. eine Vibration übertragen könnte, sondern Schlauch.


----------



## Bullnados (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

war das Spiel fühlbar, wenn man am Flügelrad gewackelt hat? Oder war es augenscheinlich fest?
Ich mein eher war es die 8€ wert


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu musst du das Pumpenradflügel samt Welle raus nehmen.
Vorsicht, die Keramikwelle darf dabei nicht brechen, die ist sehr empfindlich.

An beiden Enden der Welle sind Gummistopfen drauf.
GGf. kommen sie nicht mit raus, dann musst du die Welle beim zusammenbauen vorsichtig wieder rein stecken.

Zum prüfen musst du die Magnetwelle samt Pumpenradflügel in einer Hand haben.
Keramikwelle zuvor raus nehmen. Dann hältst du die Magnetwelle fest und versuchst ganz leicht das Pumpenradflügel hin und her zu bewegen.
Bei mir war da auch wenn sehr wenige etwas spiel vorhanden.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Forum nervt heute Abend.... hängt ständig beim absenden von Beiträgen... daher dreifach Post...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullnados schrieb:


> war das Spiel fühlbar, wenn man am Flügelrad gewackelt hat? Oder war es augenscheinlich fest?
> Ich mein eher war es die 8€ wert





IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall war ganz minimaler spiel vorhanden und habe mir deshalb dieses Mod-Pumpenflügelrad gekauft.


Bedeutet... habe ich in einer Hand die Welle festgehalten konnte ich mit der anderen Hand das Pumpenflügelrad etwas hin und her bewegen.
Das ganze ist aber nur optional, denn die Pumpe war zuvor schon sehr leise und da mein Gehäuse auf dem Boden steht und ich nicht ständig mit meinem Kopf nah dran bin konnte ich zuvor aus meiner Sitzposition schon nichts hören.


----------



## MetallSimon (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was das ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte nur Wasser ohne Zusatz verwendet. Das beim rechten Bild ist sehr schleimig. 
Das im linken Bild ist ziemlich fest. Der Kühler links war auf der GPU und die ist in letzter Zeit auch ab und an gedrosselt worden, sprich 90°C, weil da scheinbar nichtsmehr durchgepumpt wurde.
 Ich dachte erst an Korrosion, aber ich habe nur Kupfer im Kreislauf, dementsprechend müsste das ganze ja dan Grünspanmäßig eingefärbt sein oder?


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind dem Aussehen nach Rückstände aus Deinen Schläuchen. Nächstes Mal welche ohne/mit wenig Weichmacher verwenden (z.B. Mayhems Ultra Clear oder gleich Neopren).
Schläuche mit hohem Weichmacheranteil geben mit der Zeit diesen Schleim in das Kühlmittel ab und dieser lagert sich dann eben so wie bei Dir ab und verstopft die Kühler.


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mayhems Ultra Clear oder gleich Neopren).


Die heißen Norprene... Neopren ist was für Taucher  
Ansonsten hat der junge, unerfahrene User hier ausnahmsweise mal Recht: Scheinen Weichmachen zu sein, die sich über die Jahre aus deinen Schläuchen lösen und in den engen Kühlkanälen hängen bleiben und sich dort sammeln. Die Norprene sind sogar für den Laborbetrieb freigegeben und haben dieses Problem nicht: Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Rechtschreibflame um halb 12. Wenn es am Inhalt und Wissen mangelt, greift man eben nach jedem Strohalm.
Bitte lass mich zukünftig aus Deinen verqueren Texten heraus. Man dankt.

@MetallSimon
Noch für die Akten: Welche Schläuche hattest Du im Einsatz? Welche von Masterschmutzkleeranlage?

Edit: noch ein paar andere Schläuche, die man ohne/kaum Schleimabsonderungen einsetzen kann:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...sind-am-ehesten-zu-empfehlen.html#post8116685


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe seit Februar Mayhems Ultra clear  verbaut.

Die Schläuche selber sehen noch sehr gut aus und da mein Fullcover Kühler der Grafikkarte durchsichtig ist kann ich auch gut sehen das dort noch alles sauber ist.
Wie sich das ganze im CPU-Block ausgewirkt hat kann ich aber nicht sagen. Das letzte mal hatte ich ihn im Februar vor dem Einbau zerlegt gehabt.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze sie auch problemlos und der Hersteller wirbt ganz offiziell damit, dass der Schlauch keinen Schleim produziert:



> The Mayhems ‘Ultra Clear’ product sets a new standard in transparency with our new flexible tubing and is simply epochs ahead of all the new EU standards that will soon be in effect. *Our ‘Ultra-Clear’ tubing utilises new ’Polymer Additives’ that do not leach plasticizers into the system, which can lead to fouling and blockages. *Mayhems ‘ultra-Clear’ does not employ the use of Phthalate materials, which again lends credence towards a higher quality product than other types of tubing. Mayhems has liaised closely with a leading tube manufacturer within the United Kingdom in order to convey to you this high-grade product so one now longer needs to ‘take a chance’ with sub-par tubing.


https://mayhems.co.uk/tubing/flexible-tubing/mayhems-ultra-clear-tubing-3-8-5-8-16-10mm-tubing/


----------



## Bullnados (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Alphacools HF sind auch klasse.Keine Trübung und kein Schmodder nach ca. 1,5Jahren


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was das ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das würde in diesem Thema gut passen... 
[Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...


----------



## Bullnados (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowas hatte ich noch nicht in meiner nun mehr fast 10-jährigen Waküleben


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diesen Schlauch habe ich im Einsatz Tygon E3603 Schlauch 11,2/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany , der ist schon sehr weich, verglichen mit dem, was ich vorher hatte. Aber kann das wirklich alles von dem Schlauch kommen? Das ist immerhin Tygon Schlauch und ich hab nichtmal einen Meter Schlauch verbaut.


----------



## v3nom (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Kreislauf schön warm war dann löst sich das bestimmt nochmal besonders schnell.


----------



## barmitzwa (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr wahrscheinlich.
oder du hattest Rückstände in evtl gebrauchten Komponenten..
waren die Radiatoren neu? Wurden die vor Einsatz gespült? 

Sauber machen, wartungsfreie Schläuche rein, neu befüllen und weiter gehts


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na, allein das Aussehen und die Menge der Ablagerungen zeigt einfach nur in eine Richtung: Schlauch.
Der Link spricht auch von "neue Version bringt die gewohnte hervorragende Leistung", also hatte er vielleicht die Vorgängerversion im Einsatz?
Oder man hat ihm schlicht den falschen Schlauch ausgeliefert. Hat ihn ein Praktikant von der falschen Rolle gezogen und eingetütet. Alles schon passiert.

Mit ans Faktische grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ist er das Problem los, wenn er das System säubert und den Schlauch wechselt.


----------



## IssaP (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Bio Tygon hatte aber schon immer den Ruf, seine Weichmacher ziemlich schnell loszuwerden. Leider gibt es die guten Schläuche (Primochill LRT und Mayhems Ultra Clear) nicht in 11/8.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Liquid-Chilling 
Nicht wirklich. Das hier ist der Laberthread über Gott und die Wakü-Welt. Steht so auch recht eindeutig im Startpost. Dafür gibt es diesen Thread.
Wenn Du das Problem tatsächlich völlig aufschlüsseln wollen würdest, würdest Du eine Probe von allen verwendeten Materialien und dem Schleim ins Labor schicken und auf Deine Kosten analysieren lassen. Wenn Du das möchtest, dann nur zu.
Ansonsten bleibt nur die einfache Deduktion und MetallSimon dahingehend zu beraten, wie er seinen Kreislauf wieder fit bekommt und ein Wiederauftreten vermeidet. 

Und da bleibt einfach nur die komplette Reinigung von Rückständen (denn vielleicht besteht der Schleim auch aus einer Kombination aus [Radiator-]Lötfett und Weichmachern) und das Wechseln des Schlauchs.
Potentielle Verursacher beseitigt, Problem gelöst.

Wer ähnliches bei sich vorfindet, soll genauso vorgehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll mein Accountdatum damit zu tun haben? Das Internet wird auch nie erwachsen, die Spielchen bleiben immer dieselben. Hörst Du auch nicht auf Deinen Arzt, weil Dein Heilpraktiker irgendwo länger einen Account hat? Kann sich doch jeder hier durchblättern und ansehen, worum es in diesem Thread geht.
Ich habe Dir übrigens auch keinerlei Ratschläge zur Wakü-Reinigung gegeben.  Kann ich aber gerne machen.

Eine Lektion habe ich aber durchaus für Dich: glaube nicht alles, was sich irgendwelche Narren herbeifabulieren. Ich bin Mitte 30 und habe 3/4 meines Lebens mit dem PC (privat wie beruflich) verbracht. Auch so manchem Platzhirsch bin ich schon begegnet. Deswegen lässt mich das Getue von Dir und dem anderen Herren recht kalt.

Weniger Lügen-/Fake-Konversation, mehr Inhalt bitte. 

Also: schickst Du das Zeug von MetallSimon auf Deine Kosten ein oder helfen wir ihm einfach, die Kiste schnell flott zu bekommen, damit der Smalltalk über Waküs (im "WaKü***Quatsch***Thread") weitergehen kann?


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Rechner läuft schon wieder, GPU und CPU Kühler habe ich gereinigt, am GPU Kühler sind aber immernoch zwischen 3-4 Lamellen leichte Rückstände. Schläuche habe ich dieselben verwendet, zweimal einen Schwamm durchgezogen, dann waren die wieder klar, zu sehen hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-870.html#post8957404 (Der Schlauch ganz vorne ist neu, die etwas grünlichen sind alle alt).
Ich will mir dann bald(halbes Jahr oder so) eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen, dann mit Fullcover Kühler. Da werden die Schläuche getauscht. Mal schauen, wann ich mir ein VR-Headset zulege, und gegen was ich die GTX970 dann tausche.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte die Schläuche ganz getauscht. Denn es gibt ja nun kaum etwas günstigeres an einer Wakü als eben jene (und dann auch nur einen schnöden Meter). Aber Du wirst sicherlich Deine Beweggründe haben und letztendlich wirst Du dann auch irgendwann merken, ob es wieder verstopft oder nicht. Wenn Du immer schön auf die Temperaturen achtest...

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt sollte der Weichmacher ja aus den Schläuchen raus sein  und der Wasserzusatz tut den Rest. Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Pumpe tauschen, daher hatte ich keine Ersatzschläuche da. Temps sind wieder top, GPU 55°C unter Dauerlast.


----------



## chischko (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was soll mein Accountdatum damit zu tun haben? Das Internet wird auch nie erwachsen, die Spielchen bleiben immer dieselben. Hörst Du auch nicht auf Deinen Arzt, weil Dein Heilpraktiker irgendwo länger einen Account hat? Kann sich doch jeder hier durchblättern und ansehen, worum es in diesem Thread geht.
> Ich habe Dir übrigens auch keinerlei Ratschläge zur Wakü-Reinigung gegeben.  Kann ich aber gerne machen.
> 
> Eine Lektion habe ich aber durchaus für Dich: glaube nicht alles, was sich irgendwelche Narren herbeifabulieren. Ich bin Mitte 30 und habe 3/4 meines Lebens mit dem PC (privat wie beruflich) verbracht. Auch so manchem Platzhirsch bin ich schon begegnet. Deswegen lässt mich das Getue von Dir und dem anderen Herren recht kalt.
> ...



Du bist echt'n Knaller! Du merkst echt nicht wie sehr deine herablassende, arrogante und bevormundende Art den Leuten hier auf gewisse Körperteile geht. 
Und deine Altersangabe ist eher peinlich als das sie dein Verhalten entschuldigen würde... Sich in dem Alter noch mit Teenies anlegen ist echt nicht deinem Alter entsprechend... 
Was der nutzlose Link bzgl. deiner beruflichen eventuell vorhandenen Qualifikation soll erschließt sich mir nicht... 
Übrigens glaub ich durchaus, dass Liquid-Chilling etwas mehr WAKÜ Erfahrung UND Wissen hat... Und langjährige Erfahrung ist nicht mit Wissen gleichzusetzen... gibt verflucht erfahrene extrem miese Autofahrer... vielleicht trifft das ja auch auf Dich zu in Sachen PC? ... Just saying!^^

Edit: Ah jetzt check ich den Link: LOOK AT MEEEEEE!!!!! ICH BIN INFORMATIK UND SO!!!!! 90% ABBRECHERQUOTE BUT I DID IT!!!!!!! YEEEAH!!!! ..... Alter! 
Und mein persönliches Highlight: Ach.... NUR FH!


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@MetallSimon 
Ne, die sind da nicht raus. Die sind im gesamten Schlauch enthalten und nicht nur in einer einzelnen Schicht. Es gibt auch keinen Wasserzusatz, der Deine Schläuche davon abhält, ihre Weichmacher abzugeben.
Der Zusatz schützt die Legierungen/Metalle in Deinen Kühlkörpern.

Das Schlimmste, was Dir jetzt passieren kann, ist eine erneute Verstopfung (was aber sicherlich wieder etwas Zeit benötigen wird) oder dass Du bei Deinem Grafikkartenwechsel noch mal das gesamte System schrubben und von einem Schleimfilm befreien darfst.
Wenn Du die Arbeit nicht scheust und die paar Euro lieber sparst, dann fühl Dich nicht aufgehalten.

Mich würde es nerven.


----------



## Trash123 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit Jahren war es hier im WaKü-Forum sehr ruhig was das gehate betraf, ich persönlich bin der Meinung wir sollten das so beibehalten


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von mir wird da nichts weiter kommen. Die Beiträge sprechen für sich. Die Niveauunterschiede und Ziele der "Kontrahenten" sollten auf der Hand liegen. Auch wer diese Angriffe startet und sich scheinbar irgendwie bedroht fühlt, kann jeder hier nachlesen.
Ich warte eher auf eine Antwort von MetallSimon und ob er noch Fragen hat/ihm etwas nicht ganz klar ist.


----------



## JPio (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... o.W. ...

@Trash123
Ich teile deine Meinung und steh voll hinter dir...  [emoji106][emoji106]

unterwegs vom SG 8+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jetzt lasse ich mich doch mal hinreißen: Ich habe mich nirgendwo profiliert.

Ich wurde mehrfach während einfacher Beratungen aus dem Nichts attackiert.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...58-wakue-quatsch-thread-3181.html#post8955041
und hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...58-wakue-quatsch-thread-3185.html#post8957471
und auch zweimal von Dir.

Ich habe mich nicht groß gewehrt. Ich habe mich nicht mal dazu genötigt gefühlt, meine Qualifikation oder gar mein Alter zu verraten, als man mich mit "der junge, unerfahrene User" verunglimpfen wollte.

Aber irgendwann ist dann auch mal Sense.

Ich baue Wasserkühlungen nunmehr seit 10 Jahren. Ich baue PCs seit ich 15 bin. Ich besitze einen Master in Informatik. Das kann ich offen zeigen, an Leistung ist mitnichten etwas Verwerfliches zu finden. Die Definition der Informatik habe ich Dir scheinbar sogar geliefert (brav den Link gelesen ).
Wenn Ihr zwei Mädels meint, hier auskreisen zu müssen, dann ist das schön für Euch. Aber man muss dann auch das Echo verkraften können.
Auch Du hast Dich gleich hochgradig beleidigt gefühlt und bist in den Angriffsmodus gegangen, obwohl ich Dich lediglich (und zurecht) darauf hingewiesen habe, dass wir die Sache nicht restlos werden aufklären können, ohne chemische Untersuchungen durchzuführen. 
Auch das sollte man als Anlagenbauer wissen (wobei das vermutlich die Gehaltsklasse übersteigt).

Keine Ahnung, warum Ihr Euch in Eurem Habitat so bedroht fühlt. Macht das unter Euch aus.
Miteinander können wir scheinbar nicht (warum auch immer).
Ergo sollten wir uns allen etwas Gutes tun und uns schlicht ignorieren. Denn Ihr seid nicht meine, ich nicht Eure Welt.

Exkurs beendet.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir den Coolforce CF1 Base Corossion Blocker bestellt, wenn ich das Datenblatt richtig interpretiere, ist da glykol drin ("Chemical nature: Ethane-1,2-diol (ethylene glycol)") 
Vorher hatte ich immer G48 mit drin, aber das war leider leer.

Btw. mit der neuen Pumpe komme ich im idle sogar unter Raumtemperatur 
Da hat sich die neue Pumpe und das Köpfen der CPU doch ausgezahlt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Coolforce CF1 Base kann man nehmen. Ist auch nicht besser oder schlechter als andere, Glykol eh Standard.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Coolforce CF1 Base kann man nehmen. Ist auch nicht besser oder schlechter als andere, Glykol eh Standard.


Ich wollte erst dieses nehmen Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany , aber die Bewertungen haben mich dann doch etwas abgeschreckt


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst dieses nehmen Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany , aber die Bewertungen haben mich dann doch etwas abgeschreckt



Ist immer so eine Sache. Man muss mit dem AntiCorro-Fluid sehr darauf achten, dass die Komponenten Deiner Wakü keinesfalls damit reagieren können (z.B. Mischeinsatz von Alu und Kupfer; sollte man eigentlich generell, aber hier ganz besonders). Wenn man alles beachtet, funktioniert es auch wunderbar.
Ich persönlich mixe so was gar nicht mehr selbst an. Auf die paar Euro Ersparnis kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Wenn ich alle 1-2 Jahre mal das Kühlmittel tausche, reichen aqua destillata zum Durchspülen und eine Flasche Fertigmischung (die heutzutage durchaus gut sind).

Getreu dem Motto: Das System so simpel wie möglich und so komplex wie nötig. Wenn sich irgendwo ein Fehler einschleicht, geht gleich wieder ein Wochenende für die Reinigung, gar viel Geld für neue Komponenten drauf.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohh sry da habe ich etwas Verwirrung gestiftet. Ich meine im System davor. Dann dachte ich mir aber wie gesagt vor einem 3/4 Jahr etwa ich bestelle was gescheites, da wurde dann allerdings nur das Aqua Pure Water geliefert, was ich dann so verwendet habe. 
Mit Korossion hatte ich zuletzt vor etwa 8 Jahren zutun, bei einem Zalman ZM-WB3 gold, der teilweise aus eloxiertem Alu war. Danach hatte ich immer nur Kupferkomponenten.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Btw. mit der neuen Pumpe komme ich im idle sogar unter Raumtemperatur
> Da hat sich die neue Pumpe und das Köpfen der CPU doch ausgezahlt


Es ist Physikalisch nicht möglich dass die CPU kühler als das Wasser ist und dein Wasser wird sicherlich nicht unter 13 Grad liegen.. 
Ist daher ein Auslesefehler deiner CPU bei niedrigen Temperaturen und im Grunde nichts neues.


----------



## illousion (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es ist Physikalisch nicht möglich dass die CPU kühler als das Wasser ist und dein Wasser wird sicherlich nicht unter 13 Grad liegen..
> Ist daher ein Auslesefehler deiner CPU bei niedrigen Temperaturen und im Grunde nichts neues.



Naja physikalisch nicht möglich ist jetzt etwas übertrieben... sagen wir im normalen Betrieb unrealistisch 
Ich bin auch nur hier um Mist von mir zu geben


----------



## Bullnados (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich mit hwinfo auch, dass die Kerne zu kalt sind. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wo der Fehler ist.da die tjunc von 105° eigentlich richtig ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus,

Wollte mal fragen welche Erfahrungen ihr mit welchen Schläuchen gemacht habt.
Ich habe meine Wakü jetzt seit einem Jahr im Betrieb. Ich hab mir damals Mastercleer Schläuche gekauft und bin mit denen überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Die haben nach wenigen Tagen angefangen die Farbe zu wechseln (ohne gefärbtes Wasser) und sehen inzwischen richtig sche**** aus -> Bilder im Anhang.

Bin jetzt am überlegen auf welche Schläuche ich umsteigen sollte, da ich meinen Loop irgendwann nach dem RX Vega lounch neu gestalte.
Evtl. die hier PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Flexible Tubing - 3/8in.ID x 5/8in.OD - Retail  - PrimoChill - KEEPING IT COOL
bin mir da aber nicht wirklich sicher. Wenn ihr Vorschläge für gute 10/16 mm Schläuche habt, die farblich in das schwarz - orange Schema des Dark Base 900Pro passen,
dann wäre ich euch dankbar. Aber bitte keine "mastercleer" pff mehr .

Viele Grüße,
EyRaptor


----------



## Teddybaer123 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe bei mir im Gehäuse die hier: Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 16/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Sind eher etwas milchig als transparent. 
Finde die bis jetzt aber eigentlich ganz gut und habe bis jetzt auch keine Probleme mit denen.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullnados schrieb:


> Hab ich mit hwinfo auch, dass die Kerne zu kalt sind. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wo der Fehler ist.da die tjunc von 105° eigentlich richtig ist.



Wenn sich seit 2008 nichts geändert hat, dann deswegen:
IDF: Weshalb viele Systeminfo-Tools falsche CPU-Temperaturen anzeigen | heise online


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt ja diverse Halterungen um Pumpen und/oder Radiatoren an (Radiator-)Lüftern zu befestigen. Existieren Erfahrungsberichte dazu, aus denen hervorgeht, in weit dadurch die Kühlleistung abnimmt bzw. der Lufstrom behindert wird? Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt noch, schnell drehende Lüfter zu verwenden oder sollte man vor derartigen Hindernissen lieber auf langsamere setzen?


----------



## Bullnados (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich meinen Kreislauf endlich mal fertig bekomme muss ich dem ganzen mal auf den Grund gehen. Im Bios kann man da auch was einstellen. leider find ich den Wert nicht mehr.
Bisher bin ich immer so vorgegangen, Sofort nach Start Idle-Wassertemp+5° ist meine Idle Temp der Kerne ob das Stimmt kp


----------



## v3nom (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neopren wäre nix? Bin super zufrieden mit den schwarzen EK ZMT Schläuchen.


----------



## Tony130 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat jemand schon die Silent Wings 3 lüfter für  radiator verwendet? ich suche nämlich lüfter im pull betrieb. ich würde gerne die noctua af14 verwenden, aber die sind mir leider  zu hässlich.


----------



## Bullnados (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der heißt doch Norprene, gitns den auch in purem schwarz ohne Schrift?


----------



## illousion (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Neopren wäre nix? Bin super zufrieden mit den schwarzen EK ZMT Schläuchen.



Das zeug heißt Norprene, ist ein konkurrenzprodukt zu ZMT und daraus werden keine Taucheranzüge gefertigt


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon die Silent Wings 3 lüfter für  radiator verwendet? ich suche nämlich lüfter im pull betrieb. ich würde gerne die noctua af14 verwenden, aber die sind mir leider  zu hässlich.



Ja ich, Die sind auch wirklich leise allerdings  hält sich bei denen die Kühlleistung in Grenzen.
Hab die mit max. 1000 rpm  auf auf einem 420mm Radiator.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bullnados schrieb:


> Der heißt doch Norprene, gitns den auch in purem schwarz ohne Schrift?



Die Schrift kann man ganz einfach entfernen. Einfach einen Schwamm (raue, grüne Seite) & dest. Wasser nehmen und ganz sachte wegputzen. Dauert keine Minute.

Edit: LS Modding | Tygon Norprene schrift entfernen - YouTube


----------



## v3nom (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann doch direkt den von EK ohne Schrift


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ja ich, Die sind auch wirklich leise allerdings  hält sich bei denen die Kühlleistung in Grenzen.
> Hab die mit max. 1000 rpm  auf auf einem 420mm Radiator.


Vielleicht hilft das [Kurzbericht] Shrouds - was bringen die Vorkammern? die Kühlleistung zu steigern.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Dann doch direkt den von EK ohne Schrift



Der hat doch auch so (gelbe statt weiße) Markings, oder? Ich hatte den noch nicht hier, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder auf der Herstellerseite anschaue:
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/cat...daa66f/t/u/tube-zmt-16-10-matte-black_800.jpg

Klar, die sind weniger auffällig. Aber die würde ich auch weghaben wollen und somit schrubben.


----------



## v3nom (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine 16/10er ZMT sind ohne jede Schrift


----------



## Shutterfly (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Das zeug heißt Norprene, ist ein konkurrenzprodukt zu ZMT



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ZMT ein Konkurrenzprodukt zu Norprene ist und nicht umgekehrt  ZMT gibts erst seit 2016, Tygon Norprene konnte ich schon im Jahr 2014 finden


----------



## Bullnados (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da es den nur in 16/10 gibt hat sich das eh erledigt. Ich mag meinen Alphacool Schlauch


----------



## Taskmaster (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Also meine 16/10er ZMT sind ohne jede Schrift



Okay, dann ist das auf dem Bild vielleicht irgendeine alte oder nur speziell aus Copyright-Gründen bedruckte Version.
Gut zu wissen. Dann gibt es ja gar keinen Grund, sich die Mehrarbeit zu geben.
Thx.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe für meine Silentwings zwar keine richtigen Shrouds, aber ich hab sie mit schwarzem Klebeband abgeklebt 
damit die Luft komplett durch den Radiator muss, das hat eine Temperaturverbesserung von ca. 3 C° gebracht.


----------



## Tony130 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein phoby shroud würde auch bei den sw3 garnicht funktionieren, weil die sw2 so ne komische form hat


----------



## Oozy (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sind so eure Lieblingscases für mATX? Mein aktuelles Parvum ist zwar okay, aber die scharfen Kanten und das verbogene Acryl ist bisschen unbefriedigend. Hätte gerne bisschen mehr Radifläche, aktuell sinds 2x 120mm Radis.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Liebling bleibt der Coolcube, aber Radifläche hab ich da durch nen Aquaduct gelöst.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab das Prodigy M und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Verbaut ist ein 140 und ein 240 Radiator. Wenn ich mir jetzt allerdings einen PC bauen würde, dann wahrscheinlich ITX.


----------



## Tony130 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

reichen 7mm abstand vorne am gehäuse für die 140er eloops? wenn ich sie am radiator befestigen möchte da ein filter vorhanden ist


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> reichen 7mm abstand vorne am gehäuse für die 140er eloops? wenn ich sie am radiator befestigen möchte da ein filter vorhanden ist


Laut PCGH Test ja.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony130 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich merke grad das ist dort garnicht so viel platz haben... ich finde einfach keine guten 140er lüfter ich hab hier 2 Noctua NF-A14 PWM lüfter aber die farbe passt einfach nicht


----------



## Taskmaster (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermaltake Riing 14 RGB oder Corsair ML sagen auch nicht zu?


----------



## Tony130 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Thermaltake Riing 14 RGB oder Corsair ML sagen auch nicht zu?



ich hatte bis jetzt nur probleme mit corsair und die Thermaltake Riing  lüfter mag ich eher nicht mit den leds.

 ich wollte die nb-blacksilent pro kaufen, aber die sollen klackern. Dann habe ich mir die sw3 angehschaut, die sollen ja nicht geeignet sein für radiatoren.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> ich hatte bis jetzt nur probleme mit corsair und die Thermaltake Riing  lüfter mag ich eher nicht mit den leds.
> 
> ich wollte die nb-blacksilent pro kaufen, aber die sollen klackern. Dann habe ich mir die sw3 angehschaut, die sollen ja nicht geeignet sein für radiatoren.



Sagen wir eher die Silent Wings 3 sind nicht optimal, funktionieren tut es schon.
Kommt eben auch sehr auf die Lamellendichte und Dicke des Radiators an.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise kann man die Corsair-Lüfter auch wirklich vergessen, aber die ML durchbrechen wirklich mal die Regel und sind durchaus gelungen (dafür auch recht teuer).
[Review] Corsair ML 120 / 140 Pro: Leisetreter mit Luft nach oben?
Corsair ML Series Magnetic Levitation Fan Review - Article Page 1 - Magnetic Levitation

Gibt es auch ohne LEDs:
http://www.corsair.com/de-de/ml140-pro-140mm-premium-magnetic-levitation-fan

Falls Du so gar nichts anderes finden solltest, kannst Du sie Dir ja mal ansehen. Zur Prüfung der Grundfunktionen (auspacken, mal anwerfen, hören, gleich wieder einpacken) ist ja auch das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht da.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tony130 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Sagen wir eher die Silent Wings 3 sind nicht optimal, funktionieren tut es schon.
> Kommt eben auch sehr auf die Lamellendichte und Dicke des Radiators an.



Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm.

dann schaue ich mir mal die neuen corsair lüfter an.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr als falsch können sie ja nicht sein. Sicherlich wären die Noctua noch besser, aber die sehen halt so aus, wie sie aussehen. Verstehe ich völlig.
Ich hatte mir deshalb die Noctua Industrial gekauft. Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen. 3 von 5 geben ab 50% ein nerviges Lagergeräusch (ein rhythmisches Summen/Brummen, schwer zu beschreiben) ab. Deswegen dürfen die bei mir nie über 45% drehen.


----------



## Tony130 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe auch 2 Noctua NF-A14 PWM lüfter. die sind super keine frage, ich würde sie gerne verwenden.  aber die farbe zerstört einfach alles.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jipp, genau die meine ich. Weil deren Farbgebung so ekelhaft ist, war ich völlig aus dem Häuschen, als ich die hier fand:
Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM - 140mm
Dann auch noch staub- und wassergeschützt... "Kann ja beim Wakü-Einsatz nicht falsch sein und die werden schon irgendwie so gut sein wie die echt gelungenen anderen Lüfter aus gleichem Haus." hatte ich mir gedacht.
Jain. Sie dürfen bei mir halt nie über 45% rpm betrieben werden, denn sonst ist das Lagergeräusch da. Das geht sich bei meinem System momentan zum Glück ganz gut aus. Aber das kann beim nächsten Grafikkartenupdate ja schon wieder anders aussehen. Wenn sie dann über 45% drehen müssen, um das Wasser auf Temperatur zu halten, werde ich sie rauswerfen.


----------



## Tony130 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die habe ich mir auch angeguckt ich wollte die mir kaufen habe aber oft gelesen das sie Lagergeräusche machen


----------



## Taskmaster (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jipp, mittlerweile hat sich das wohl herumgesprochen. Als ich sie gekauft habe, waren sie ganz neu auf dem Markt (ich glaube, das war irgendwann 2014?!).
Nu ist es zu spät.


----------



## 4lp4_85 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,

ich habe gestern meine erste Wakü fertig gestellt. Gestern habe ich nur getestet ob das System dich ist, heute wollte ich es in betrieb nehmen. 

Hätte noch eine Frage bezüglich der D5, diese hat ein Kabel wo das Tacho Signal anliegt. Steck ich das Signal auf einen Lüfter Stecker oder auf den RPM Stecker der TL 5 um den Wert auszulesen??


----------



## DARPA (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4lp4_85 schrieb:


> Hätte noch eine Frage bezüglich der D5, diese hat ein Kabel wo das Tacho Signal anliegt. Steck ich das Signal auf einen Lüfter Stecker oder auf den RPM Stecker der TL 5 um den Wert auszulesen??



Auf einen Lüfteranschluss


----------



## TheAbyss (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Jipp, mittlerweile hat sich das wohl herumgesprochen. Als ich sie gekauft habe, waren sie ganz neu auf dem Markt (ich glaube, das war irgendwann 2014?!).
> Nu ist es zu spät.



Same here, habe auch noch 3 140er und warte auf einen geeigneten Einsatzzweck, wo sie nicht hochdrehen.. im neuen Gehäuse bin ich mit 120er/140er eLoops fast geräuschlos (mit mittelprächtigen Temperaturen) unterwegs.. Da ich das System erst gestern in Betrieb genommen habe, muss ich noch ein wenig schauen, wo bei mir der Sweet-Spot aus Lüfterdrehzahl und Temperaturen des Wassers und der Komponenten ist.. CPU Stresstest sagt 45 Grad C unter Vollast (I7 6700k ungeköpft).. keine Ahnung ob das gut ist.. wenn die 980TI dazu kommt geht´s wohl noch hoch... Aber die Noctuas werde ich trotzdem erstmal behalten...


----------



## illousion (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat es denn negative Auswirkungen auf die Performance wenn man die noctuas mit ner anderen Farbe versieht? ansonsten wäre das wohl die sinnvollste Lösung oder nicht


----------



## Taskmaster (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man natürlich machen. Aber wenn die Lüfter (bei mir wie gesagt 5 an der Zahl) mit schleifen, abkleben, grundieren, lackieren und co. mehr Zeit einnehmen, als der Einbau der eigentlichen Wasserkühlung, dann guck ich lieber, ob ich nicht bei der Konkurrenz etwas anderes finde und mit kleineren Makeln leben kann.

(Oder kurz: ich wäre dafür zu faul.)


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Lackieren der Lüfterblätter könnte auch eine Unwucht erzeugen, ist daher auch nicht so zu empfehlen.


----------



## illousion (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Lackieren der Lüfterblätter könnte auch eine Unwucht erzeugen, ist daher auch nicht so zu empfehlen.



Die Antwort hat mich interessiert. Ja da hatte ich auch dran gedacht, aber wenn man sich halbwegs Mühe gibt sollte das eigetnlich nicht passieren, oder?


----------



## Shutterfly (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Die Antwort hat mich interessiert. Ja da hatte ich auch dran gedacht, aber wenn man sich halbwegs Mühe gibt sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren, oder?



Wenn sich der Hirn-Chirurg halbwegs Mühe gibt, dann sollte eigentlich nichts passieren oder? Eigentlich... 

Hängt das nicht eher vom Lüfter, der Farbe und letztendlich deinem Können ab?


----------



## SpatteL (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal Noctua anschreiben, vielleicht sehen die es irgendwann mal ein, das sie viel mehr Umsatz machen könnten, wenn sie nicht an ihrem kackbraun fest halten würden.
Es gab wohl auch mal eine kleine Serie in schwarz (?) für Linus Tech Tips, die innerhalb weniger Minuten ausverkauft war.


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Mal Noctua anschreiben, vielleicht sehen die es irgendwann mal ein, das sie viel mehr Umsatz machen könnten, wenn sie nicht an ihrem kackbraun fest halten würden.
> Es gab wohl auch mal eine kleine Serie in schwarz (?) für Linus Tech Tips, die innerhalb weniger Minuten ausverkauft war.


Es soll im Herbst eine Serie in Schwarz geben.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony130 (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Es soll im Herbst eine Serie in Schwarz geben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk




wenn es so sein sollte, kommen nur noch Noctua NF-A14 im einsatz


----------



## Taskmaster (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Mal Noctua anschreiben, vielleicht sehen die es irgendwann mal ein, das sie viel mehr Umsatz machen könnten, wenn sie nicht an ihrem kackbraun fest halten würden.



Naja, die sehen das wohl als eine Art Alleinstellungsmerkmal an, durch das man ihr Produkt auf Meilen entfernt von der Konkurrenz unterscheiden kann.
Stimmt ja auch. Nur ruft diese Farbgebung (ich assoziiere mit ihr zum Beispiel "erbrochenes Taxi" und wäre froh, wenn es wirklich zumindest dunkles Kackbraun wäre) nicht unbedingt gute Gefühle hervor.

Wenn es die Fans ab Herbst tatsächlich in schwarz geben würde, dürfte das ein deutlichen Umsatzplus bedeuten.


----------



## SpatteL (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, das mit dem Wiedererkennungswert stimmt schon, nur deshalb auf zig tausend € Umsatz verzichten?!

Wenn die wirklich noch in schwarz kommen und ruckzuck ausverkauft sind, werden die sich sicher schon in den Ars** beißen, "Warum haben wir das nicht schon früher gemacht?"

Kaufen werde ich die mir aber wahrscheinlich dennoch nicht, da ich neben der Farbe auch den Preis nicht sonderlich attraktiv finde.


----------



## Taskmaster (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, wer weiß das schon. Vielleicht sind sie in der Designphase davon ausgegangen, dass nur wenige Käufer auf das Aussehen Wert legen. PC-Gehäuse, deren Seitenteile mit Fenstern ausgestattet waren bzw. sind, sind ja auch prozentual nicht so weit verbreitet.
Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass das Aussehen einige Käufer abstößt, die bereit sind, mehr als 20€ pro Lüfter zu investieren. Denn bei solch einem Preis muss das gesamte Produkt in sich stimmig sein. Man kauft ja auch keinen teuren Rennwagen, der zwar einen guten Motor besitzt, aber aussieht, als hätte man ihn 30 Jahre auf dem Schrottplatz vergessen.
Das verdirbt einfach die Freude am Produkt.


----------



## SpatteL (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, die Designphase ist schon ein paar Jahre, wenn nicht gar Jahrzehnte her und die Nachfrage nach anderen Farben gibt es auch schon ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## Taskmaster (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt: Wiedererkennungswert. Mittlerweile erkennt jeder halbwegs interessierte User Noctua-Lüfter allein an der Farbe. Das gibt man nur ungern auf. 
Außerdem produziert/ordert man die für die Montage eines solchen Produkts benötigten (Plastik-)Komponenten nicht "Just-in-time". Damit sich eine Produktion lohnt, werden die Bauteile in rauen Massen geordert/hergestellt und gelagert.
Wenn man nun noch 100.000 Lüfterrahmen in Kotzbeige im Lager hat, will man diese gewiss erst mal abverkaufen, bevor man sich selbst eine neue (schwarze) Konkurrenz schafft und auf den Altprodukten womöglich sitzen bleibt. Das kann durchaus Jahre dauern.

Noctua wird da sicherlich entsprechende Zahlen und Marktanalysen vorliegen haben. 

Man wird durch das Lesen in Foren immer auch ein wenig blind für die tatsächlichen Begebenheiten. Wenn sich im Internet 1000 melden, die gerne eine andere Farbgebung hätten, die Verkaufszahlen aber zeigen, dass das völlig egal ist, weil diese trotzdem sehr hoch sind, man gar Marktführer ist, dann dauert eine Reaktion entsprechend lange (wenn sie denn überhaupt erfolgt, man kann einfach nicht risikolos jede "Nische" bedienen).
Denn wenn man nun wieder 100.000 Bauteile in schwarz herstellt und sich dann herausstellt, dass davon nur mittelfristig 20.000 verkauft werden können, weil das Geschrei lauter als das tatsächliche Verlangen am Markt war, rollen auch wieder Köpfe.

Noctua scheint lange Zeit Grund gehabt zu haben, mit den eigenen Produkten völlig zufrieden zu sein. Gibt immer viel zu bedenken und abzuwägen, bevor man ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## illousion (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir gerade erst meinen 200mm Noctua bestellt und jetzt gibts die Dinger bald auch in schwarz?  
Naja, kann man nichts tun


----------



## DARPA (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finally 

MO-RA3 420 Fan Grill - Classic - black (high version)

Direkt mal bestellt


----------



## SpatteL (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Naja, kann man nichts tun


Doch, zurück schicken und warten. xD

Die braunen PC Lüfter sind ja sicher auch schon immer eher "Nische", aber da wird eben schon ewig nach anderen Farben gefragt. 
Die größeren Umsätze machen die sicher in der Industrie und da haben sie ja die schwarzen industrialPPC.
Habe erst vor ein paar Wochen gelesen, das ein User direkt bei Noctua nach anderen Farben gefragt hat und da kam wohl noch als Antwort "... machen wir nicht ... blabla ... Wiedererkennungswert ... blabla ...."


----------



## Rousi (1. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aj. Wo wir grad bei Lüftern sind..

Ich hab aktuell die Eloops B12-PS als Push auf meinem EK-CoolStream PE 360 im Deckel verbaut und möchte beim Umbau auf Pull wechseln (Pull aus dem Gehäuse).

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollen die Eloops nicht als Pull geeignet sein.

Habt ihr noch Tipps oder Empfehlungen für "Pull" geeignete Lüfter?


/ich suche 120er und/oder 140er


----------



## v3nom (2. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du die eLoops nicht so montieren, das diese auf der anderen Seite des Radiators sind? Dann "pushen" die wieder. Beste 120mm sind (imho) die Nocta NF-F12.


----------



## TheAbyss (2. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Aj. Wo wir grad bei Lüftern sind..
> 
> Ich hab aktuell die Eloops B12-PS als Push auf meinem EK-CoolStream PE 360 im Deckel verbaut und möchte beim Umbau auf Pull wechseln (Pull aus dem Gehäuse).
> 
> ...



Hast du die Möglichkeit, mittels shrouds den Abstand der Lüfter vom Radiator zu vergrößern (7-10mm sollten reichen) und dann die eLoops weiter zu verwenden? oder kommt dann alles zu weit runter ins Board beim Evolv?


----------



## Rousi (2. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will das Gehäuse innen ein wenig "ausdünnen" und da kommen keine Shrouds in Frage 

Dazu sollen die Lüfter (bisher Push nach oben durch den Deckel) aus dem Gehäuse Innenraum raus und in den Zwischenraum im Deckel (hier dann als Pull)
Die warme Abluft soll dabei weiterhin durch den Deckel abgeführt werden.

In dem Zwischenraum habe ich, mit bisschen modden ca 25mm Platz.

Bisher:

Deckel
Zwischenraum
Radiator
Lüfter (Push)



Geplant:

Deckel
Lüfter im Zwischenraum (Pull)
Radiator


----------



## TheAbyss (2. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da die Konvektion in unseren Kisten zu vernachlässigen ist, sollte es eigentlich reichen, einen Rear Exhaust Lüfter zur Entlüftung zu verwenden, insofern könntest du auch dazu übergehen, die eLoops aus der "Zwischendecke" einblasen zu lassen. Ich selber lasse zwar auch im Luxe eLoops rauspusten, aber grundsätzlich solltest du wenig Unterschiede in den Temperaturen haben.. vorausgesetzt, deine GPU ist auch unter Wasser....


----------



## myst02 (4. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute einen Durchflusssensor in meine Wakü eingebaut und dabei zufällig entdeckt, dass meine Winkel innen eine gelbliche Färbung haben, es sieht irgendwie so aus, als würde sich da irgendwas auflösen O_o

Hab es fotografiert so gut es geht, weiß jemand was das sein kann? Oder ist das normal?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf dem Foto sieht die innere Verfärbung so aus, wie die Flecken an der Verschraubung außen. Hat sich da der Lack aufgelöst?
Wenn ja, dann ist das zwar nicht unbedingt ein Qualitätsmerkmal, aber sollte auch keinen all zu großen Schaden angerichtet haben. 
Du hast dann halt Schwebeteilchen im Kühlmittel, die über lange Zeit auch mal feine Lamellen der Kühler verstopfen können. Wenn du Deine Wakü eh einmal im Jahr reinigst, geht sich das wohl aus.
Falls nicht, würde ich sie austauschen, wenn möglich den Hersteller anschreiben und reklamieren/nach möglichen Gründen fragen.


----------



## TheAbyss (4. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend liebes Schwarmgehirn, ich teste just meine neue Wasserkiste (meine Erste) und brauch mal eure Meinung: Wassertemperatur nach 10min BF1 Richtung 33 Grad (Delta zur angesaugten luft 4-6 Grad). Über Lüfterkurve verharrt da die Wassertemperatur. CPU hat Peaks bei 50 Grad, GPU max 38 Grad.. hab mich jetzt erstmal nicht weiter getraut länger zu zocken. Werde noch entsprechende Alarmtemps setzen, da mir aber leider die Erfahrung etwas fehlt, hier die Frage. Im Idle ist das System quasi nicht wahrnehmbar. D5 läuft bei 4800RPM.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10min sind zu kurz um einen Kreislauf aufzuheizen (wie viel Radiatorfläche besitzt Du?).
Ein Stündchen sollte es schon sein, um besser beurteilen zu können, wie es während einer Spiele-Session ausschaut.
Die Pumpe kannst Du mind. so lange herunterregeln, bis die Wassertemperatur bei gleicher Last zu steigen beginnt.

Fiktives Beispiel:
Nach einer Stunde Last bei 4800RPM 40°C.
Nach einer Stunde Last bei 3800RPM 40°C
Nach einer Stunde Last bei 3000RPM 41°C.
Nach einer Stunde Last bei 3100RPM 40°C
(Natürlich alles bei gleicher Raumtemperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl.)

Dann würde ich sie auf 3100RPM belassen. So mache ich es jedenfalls. Wenn die Temperaturen gut sind, kann man sicherlich auch noch etwas tiefer. Wenn man dadurch aber keinerlei Profit erreicht (zum Beispiel dass die Pumpe durch eine weitere Absenkung nicht leiser wird), würde ich es lassen.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radifläche sind 420 plus 240er in 30mm Stärke. Ok ich setze mal nen Alarm bei 40 Grad und schau mal wie es nach ner Stunde ist. Der Test war im geschlossenen Raum, interessant war das sich auch die Ansaugtemperaturen nach oben bewegten, Delta also nur sehr langsam zunahm..


----------



## SpatteL (5. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> interessant war das sich auch die Ansaugtemperaturen nach oben bewegten,


Die Wärme vom Rechner landet halt letztlich immernoch im Raum, eine WaKü lässt die Wärme ja nicht einfach im Nichts verschwinden.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. Ja das ist mir natürlich klar, bin trotzdem überrascht wir schnell die systeme aufeinander reagieren und wie gut das abzulesen ist. Aquaero sei dank.


----------



## Bullnados (5. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Battlefield ist was GPU-Temps angeht eher moderat. 
Auf meiner 780Ti 62° zu 73° bei Battlefront (non Wakü)


----------



## chischko (5. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für nen Bench lieber F@H um halbwegs realistische Auslastungen zu bekommen und nicht so nen vollsynthetischen wie Prime95 in Kombination mit Furmark o.Ä.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich benutze gerne den aida64 Stresstest, allerdings ohne haken bei der FPU Option.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bevorzuge den Asus RealBench-Stresstest.


----------



## crazyz0cker (6. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eigentlich der Große Unterschied im Gebrauch eines Netzradiators im Vergleich zu einem Röhrenradiator?
Beziehungsweise wann ist welche Art zu empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den wirklich großen Unterschied macht der Radi-Typ für den Hersteller im Fertigungsprozess. Für Endkunden ist das kein sinnvolles Unterscheidungsmerkmal, da u.A. die Lammelndichte und Anordnung viel mehr Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.


----------



## crazyz0cker (6. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ahhh okay.
Noch eine andere Frage, ist der Airplex Radical 2/360 gut für langsam drehende Lüfter oder doch lieber einen NexXxos St30?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die alphacool Radiatoren haben aber auch eine recht niedrige Lamellendichte, sind also auch gut für langsame Lüfter.
Aber sie haben Lötstellen und müssen gereinigt werden.


----------



## Shutterfly (6. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Test von Bundy: Link



Beeindruckend, dass das Watercool HTSF2LT trotz 50mm Dicke bei 600 rpm Fans echt die zweitbeste Kühlleistung haben. Leider sind die so abschreckend teuer


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (7. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab mir ja eine A6 LT besorgt, im Lieferumfang sind 3x Temp. Sensoren mit dabei. ich möchte gern ein im AGB haben das ich die Wasser Temp. ca. messen kann. 
da mein AGB einen Deckel mit schraub Verschluss hat, hab ich den ersten Sensor rein gelegt und den Deckel zu gedreht. nach einiger fing er an zu spinnen. 

hab jetzt in den Deckel ein Loch gebohrt und hab ein neuen Sensor durch geschoben. er ist weder auf Spannung noch berührt er das Plastik vom AGB noch ist er ganz unten, hab ihn mittig gelegt. 
jetzt fängt auch an zu spinnen, habe angeblich eine Wasser Temp. von ca.45° im desktop der cpu ist kühle 32° genau wie die GPU bei 30° mein MORA der mit 9x lüftern bestückt ist und im Desktop auf 300RPMs läuft ist auch kühl. beim zocken eine Wasser temp. von 70°
hab ich da defekte Temp Sensoren erwischt ?


----------



## DOcean (7. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Temp Sensoren die dabei sind sind nicht Wasser tauglich, die Feuchtigkeit/Wasser geht da überall hin und sorgt für wilde Werte...

Du wirst wohl einen Inline Sensor kaufen müssen...


----------



## Taskmaster (7. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Sensoren funktionieren sollten, könnte ich mir dies nur halbwegs dadurch erklären, dass du irgendwo eine völlige Verstopfung hast (zugedrehtes Ventil, kaputte Schleuse oder ähnlich).
Aber auch das wäre... es klingt zumindest eher nach einer Macke bei den Sensoren.

Kein IR-Thermometer oder ähnlich zur Hand?

Edit: Damit dürfte DOcean das Rätsel auch schon gelöst haben.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (7. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uff... das erklärt natürlich alles, ich dachte wirklich ohne zweifel das die für Wasser tauglich sind.


----------



## v3nom (7. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Wasser im AGB selber ist ja recht uninteressant.
Die mitgelieferten Sensoren sind gut, um die Lufttemperatur zu messen. Dazu dann besten an eine Stelle platzieren, wo ein Luftstrom vorhanden ist.
Um das Wasser zu messen einfach Fittinge mit Sensor besorgen. Dies sind einfach nur die schon bekannten Sensoren, welche am Metall des Fittings anliegen und dort die Temperatur messen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe seit gestern einen neuen Schreibtisch und diesmal habe ich mein MoRa dahinter auf dem Boden gestellt.
Zuvor war der am Schreibtisch mit dran und ich bekam ständig die warme Luft ab... 

Mir ist aber gestern nach einem Spiel aufgefallen das ich mit etwa 550 U/min nun unter 30 Grad Wassertemperatur bleiben konnte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vermutlich kann der MoRa so freistehend doch mehr Wärme abführen, denn vor ein paar Tagen als er noch am Schreibtisch verbaut war hatte ich mit der selben Drehzahl etwa 30,5 Grad Wassertemperatur. Raumtemperatur lag dabei bei etwa 24 Grad.

Als es noch so heiß war und eine Raumtemperatur von etwa 27-28 Grad hatte, habe ich zuvor auch Drehzahlen im Bereich von 750 U/min bei einer Wassertemperatur von 32-33 Grad erreicht.
Was ich damit genau meine ist das der Mora jetzt freistehend mehr Luft bekommt und anscheint deshalb etwas besser kühlt.

Im Bilder-Thema habe ich dazu Bilder bereits eingestellt: WaKü ***Bilderthread***


----------



## TheAbyss (8. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehr schöne Temperatur.. leider ist so ein Mora nicht Kompatibel zu meinem System.. damit meine ich nicht meine Wakü, sondern meine bessere Hälfte... der Rechner soll so wenig Platz wie möglich einnehmen... aber das bringt mich auf ne Idee, ich wird diese Woche mein System auch mal posten.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine bessere Hälfte war auch etwas skeptisch und komisch am schauen als ich mein Mora geliefert bekommen habe. 
Aber sie weis dass ich das halt mit meinem Hobby bin...


----------



## v3nom (8. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch richtig niedrige Temperaturen, wenn der Mora frei steht. Unter dem Schreibtisch mit Luftumleitung für die warme Luft sind das ca 1,5-2°C mehr beim Wasser.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau, kommt um den dreh bei mir auch raus.


----------



## Shutterfly (14. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

jemand eine schlaue Idee, wie man bei einem Fractal Design Define C den AGB platzieren könnte?

http://www.fractal-design.com/media/cfe91020-626c-43b5-836b-63d2e6f3dcf5

Handelt sich um einen aqualis ECO 100 ml (Abmessungen ohne Edelstahlhalterung: ca. 50 x 50 x 130 mm). Radiator ist extern. Da die Montage an den Front-Lüftern aufgrund von Kollision mit Grafikkarte nicht funktioniert, wäre meine einzige Idee noch liegend oder hängend. Beider aber keine optimalen Positionen wie ich finde.


----------



## DOcean (14. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vorm Netzteil, durch die Abdeckung guckend?


----------



## Shutterfly (14. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm, in das Loch sollte schon eine Aquastream XT rein. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau, ob das passt.

Müsste mir mal irgendwie die Abmessungen zusammensuchen und schauen, ob der AGB dann nicht mit der Grafikkarte von unten her kollidiert. Für den AGB müssten dann noch Standfüße besorgt werden, da unten im "Käfig" ja keine Bohrungen existieren. Aber interessante Idee, darauf kam ich noch nicht. Danke.

Arbeitskollege überlegt sein PC-Gehäuse zu wechseln, auf was kleineres. Die Alternative wäre ein Define S, was jedoch wieder etwas größer ist. Daher sucht man nun erst einmal nach Möglichkeiten das Define C zu verwenden.


----------



## TheAbyss (16. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt liegende Montage in Betracht? Aquastream XT "neben" das NT, AGB liegend auf der PSU-Shroud?


----------



## Shutterfly (16. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich ja, sofern "technisch" nichts dagegen spricht. 

Die Pumpe war unten im Käfig beim Netzteil geplant, damit man sie verstecken kann. Derzeit ist sie auch liegend montiert, sofern ich richtig informiert bin. Problem wird ggf. sein, dass sie durch Shoggy zu hoch ist. Müsste er mal nachmessen.

Das wo ich eher unsicher bin ist bei der Verwendung eines liegenden AGB. Abgesehen von einer anstrengenderen Befüllung, weiß ich nicht, ob das irgendwelche Probleme macht wegen Luftblasen im System. Da der AGB einen vorgegebenen Ausgang hat, müsste man ihn so drehen, dass dieser definitiv unten ist. Dann müsste geprüft werden, ob die Fittinge noch passen, d.h. der AGB muss hoch genug liegen 

Alles ohne Gehäuse schwer zu planen finde ich. Und einfach so blind bestellen, wollte er das auch nicht. 

Heute hat er mir aber von einer interessanten Idee erzählt: Den AGB hängend an den Kabeldurchführungen montieren. Dazu wollte er lange Schrauben durch die Bohrungen der AGB Halterung führen und auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses mit einer längeren Metallplatte/-streifen verankern. Musste ihn dann auch ggf. übertragene Vibrationen hinweisen weil dann die Entkopplung schwierig werden könnte. Das hat seinen Enthusiasmus etwas gebremst


----------



## TheAbyss (16. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mhh. so doof finde ich die Idee mit der Verschraubung am Tray nicht... ist ja keine AGB/Pumpen Kombo, insofern sollte das die Vibrationen minimieren.. Hardtubes oder Soft? Evtl. dann aber GraKa zu lang?


----------



## Shutterfly (16. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 100ml AGB ist recht kurz. Den habe ich auch. Der könnte problemlos über die GPU montiert werden.

Verbaut sind Softtubes, Norprene um genau zu sein.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand erfahrung mit 5,25 (2xzollschacht) AGBs ?
Langsam aber doch ist der Phoyba 150ml AGB ziemlich zerkratzt, da es im Hafx platztechnisch recht knapp zugeht schein mir eine 5,25 zoll Agb-Lösung als das Optimum.

Der einzige der als Qualitativ hochwertig erscheint, ist dieser - Monsoon Series Two Dual 5.25 Reservoir - Matte Black | Behalter - solo | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (19. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte im letzten Build nen Adapter im 5,25 zoll drinne, wo der AGB eingeschraubt wurde, war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rarek (20. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach ja... 5,25" Schacht AGB's... ich habe seit gestern das Problem, dass meiner ziemlich arg gerissen ist (spannungsrisse denk ich mal)

ich habe nen Vollplexi AGB von ALC
rund um dem Einfüllloch sieht er jetze etwas... rissiger aus
da das im Deckel ist, ist da aber noch keine Not  zumal man es von außen nicht sieht

anderweitig finde ich es sehr unschön... 
war aber auch zu erwarten - wenn ein 5,25" AGB großer als 5,25" ist und man ihn dennoch in einen genormten Schacht schiebt ^^


----------



## ChiefJohnson (21. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind Luftblasen tatsächlich so negativ für die Kühlleistung? Oder irgendwie anderweitig negativ, wegen Lautheit, Unberechenbarkeit, o.ä.? Oder ist das alles nur ein Ammenmärchen?

Luft kann nämlich ganz hübsch und dynamisch aussehen: Gorgeous SFF Water Cooling Case! - YouTube

Nun ist das leider ein Show-Build, deswegen Frage ich lieber mal nach, bevor man so was in einem realen System nachbaut.

Beziehungsweise würde das "Plätschern" im AGB für mich schon reichen, in den Schläuchen ist es mir recht egal.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luft isoliert. Wasser ist der Wärmeträger. Wenn nun dein Kühlblock halb voll mit Luft ist, dann kann der Wärmeträger nicht überall die Wärme aufnehmen.

Und das was du da hast sind Show-Cases auf Messen. Die laufen im Leerlauf, da tritt kaum Wärme. Da geht es nur um Optik und nicht um Effizienz. 

Luft ist in Pumpen sogar schädlich oder sorgt mindestens für eine Lärmquelle, sofern sich Luftblasen in der Pumpenkammer festsetzen. 

Es gibt AGBs mit tollen Wasserspielen, jedoch sind die meist so konstruiert (bzw. sollten sein), dass möglichst wenig Luft in den Kreislauf eindringt (Prellbleche etc.).


----------



## DOcean (21. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

lauter kennt glaube ich jeder vom Entlüften 

Kühlleistung hat das je nach Menge der Blasen natürlich auch einen Einfluss

Kommt aber immer drauf an, so eine Luftblase in einem FullCover GPU Kühler ist garantiert nicht so gut...


----------



## razzor1984 (21. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek - weil du schreibst das dein plexi 5,25 zoll agb reist,  deswegen hab ich mir das Eisfach von Alphacool genommen, kann man auch ohne pumpe betreiben. Fillport ist auch einer vorne und ich hab genügen Anschlüsse für Sensoren.
Mir gehts vorallem um den Platz, seit dem ich die Hw ausgetauscht habe ist es extrem eng geworden. Die alte Hd6970 mit fullcover Kühler war "schlank" gegenüber der jetztigen 480er mit Alphacoolkühler. Die assiven Abwärmerippen fressen viel platz


----------



## ebastler (21. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzer sneak peak noch ehe es im Tagebuch vorangeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @Rarek - weil du schreibst das dein plexi 5,25 zoll agb reist,  deswegen hab ich mir das Eisfach von Alphacool genommen, kann man auch ohne pumpe betreiben. Fillport ist auch einer vorne und ich hab genügen Anschlüsse für Sensoren.
> Mir gehts vorallem um den Platz, seit dem ich die Hw ausgetauscht habe ist es extrem eng geworden. Die alte Hd6970 mit fullcover Kühler war "schlank" gegenüber der jetztigen 480er mit Alphacoolkühler. Die assiven Abwärmerippen fressen viel platz



und wegen platzproblemen würde das Eisfach net bei mir passen 
deswegen musste ich auf das singlebay modell aus Plexi mit Pumpe ausweichen ^^
außerdem lässt sich der Kasten leicht befüllen (anders als mit dem unschönen Fillport, welchen die dualbay Varianten durchweg haben sollen - ich aber net weiß, wie unpraktisch der wirklich ist)


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe da mal ne Frage zur Erstreinigung von Radiatoren, ich habe hier zwei 360mm Radis stehen die ich, sofern die letzten Teile denn Rechtzeitig kommen, Donnerstag oder Freitag einbauen will. Kann ich die Radiatoren zur Reinigung auch einfach mit Essig durchspülen, und wenn ja, wieviel Essig sollte ich da nehmen?


----------



## base1900 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Habe da mal ne Frage zur Erstreinigung von Radiatoren, ich habe hier zwei 360mm Radis stehen die ich, sofern die letzten Teile denn Rechtzeitig kommen, Donnerstag oder Freitag einbauen will. Kann ich die Radiatoren zur Reinigung auch einfach mit Essig durchspülen, und wenn ja, wieviel Essig sollte ich da nehmen?


Also ja Essig geht schon. Aber je nach Marke genügt auch Wasser. Prinzipiell sind oft noch Lötfette drin und Partikel. Die bekommste auch mit Spüli raus. (Ist ja gegen Fette. Tenside und so [emoji16] )

Solange du den Essig nicht Jahre im Radi lässt, passiert aich dem Kupfer nix. Ich habs immer mit 100 ml auf nen Liter gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



base1900 schrieb:


> Also ja Essig geht schon. Aber je nach Marke genügt auch Wasser. Prinzipiell sind oft noch Lötfette drin und Partikel. Die bekommste auch mit Spüli raus. (Ist ja gegen Fette. Tenside und so [emoji16] )
> 
> Solange du den Essig nicht Jahre im Radi lässt, passiert aich dem Kupfer nix. Ich habs immer mit 100 ml auf nen Liter gemacht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Ok danke, es handelt sich um 30mm dicke Alphacool Radis.


----------



## base1900 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ok danke, es handelt sich um 30mm dicke Alphacool Radis.


Soweit mir bekannt sind die Alphacool Radis nicht soo dreckig. EKs sind da bspw. schlimmer. Wenn du das Wasser vorher leicht erwärmst, geht das zeug noch besser raus. Halt nicht zu heiß.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte hier einen EK Radi zur Ansicht, da kam Lötzinn aus dem Radi! Das konnte ich sogar HÖREN als ich den geschüttelt habe, das Ding wurde reklamiert und stattessen habe ich mir die AC Radis bestellt.


----------



## Wassersucht (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



base1900 schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt sind die Alphacool Radis nicht soo dreckig. EKs sind da bspw. schlimmer. Wenn du das Wasser vorher leicht erwärmst, geht das zeug noch besser raus. Halt nicht zu heiß.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Die haben schon Siffe intus. 
Cleaning & Flushing a PC Radiator Water Cooling TIPS for Beginners - YouTube
eine Reinigung muss immer sein. Egal was die Hersteller versprechen. Denn Fehler passieren immer und hier ist die Prävention wesentlich einfacher als die Postvention.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Billig produzieren, damit viiiiieeeelllll Profit raus springt, ist bei ALC nicht anders, wird auch in China produziert.



Tut nun nicht unbedingt was bei der Thematik zur Sache aber deswegen bin ich kein großer Alphacool-Freund. Die Produkte, vor allem die Eis-Serie, ist verdammt teuer und die Qualität ist, so finde ich, einfach nicht auf dem Level wie sie bei der Konkurrenz sein müsste. 

Aber leider scheint ja jeder zweite das nicht zu wissen oder es ist ihm schlichtweg egal und überall wird Alphacool gekauft und empfohlen.


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Tut nun nicht unbedingt was bei der Thematik zur Sache aber deswegen bin ich kein großer Alphacool-Freund. Die Produkte, vor allem die Eis-Serie, ist verdammt teuer und die Qualität ist, so finde ich, einfach nicht auf dem Level wie sie bei der Konkurrenz sein müsste.
> 
> Aber leider scheint ja jeder zweite das nicht zu wissen oder es ist ihm schlichtweg egal und überall wird Alphacool gekauft und empfohlen.



Ich habe mit die Radis von Alphacool geholt gerade WEIL mir die Qualität von dem EK Radiator nicht gefiel die Alphacool Radis sind da DEUTLICH, DEUTLICH besser alleine schon vom feeling und der Optik her. Was die Pumpe und den AGB angeht habe ich Allerdings EK gekauft. Und vom Preis her tun sich die 30mm dicken Radis von Alpha und die 26mm dicken von EK nicht viel.


----------



## Haarstrich (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Marketing, Youtube als wichtigste Informationsquelle tragen dazu sicher bei.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK ist ebenfalls so eine billige Massenware, welche hauptsächlich per Youtube in den USA gehyped wird. EK wurde gegründet mit dem Ziel, dass Wasserkühlung für jeden erschwinglich sein sollte. Da war billig schon Teil der Geschäftsidee 

Dabei will ich den Service und die Arbeit, welche EK leistest nicht schlecht reden. Kaum einer bietet so viele GPU Blöcke wie die. Nur deren Qualität in Verbindung mit dem Preis ist so eine Sache.

Wir haben diverse gute deutsche Hersteller, welche extrem gute und hochwertige Produkte anbieten. Unglücklicherweise sind die dann nicht schwarz oder so beworben wie die Konkurrenz. Günstig sind diese auch nicht, jedoch versteht auch jeder, der einmal einen Radiator von Watercool oder Aquacomputer in der Hand hatte, wieso die nicht so günstig sind. Bei diesen Firmen steht, was vermutlich deren Nachteil ist, noch immer Effizienz und Qualität vor Optik. Und ich kann verstehen wenn man Edelstahl und nacktes Kupfer nicht so geil findet. 

Wenn ich mir dann aber überlege, dass mein MO-RA 3 420 Platz für 9 140er Lüfter bietet, extrem hochwertig und massiv ist und dazu nur 190 Euro kostet, dann muss ich lachen. 7,7 kg Metall bekomme ich da. Ein 420er Alphacool-Radiator kostet alleine gut 100 Euro. 

Und ja, ich weiß, dass ein MO-RA extrem gutes P/L gegenüber normalen Radiatoren hat und ja ich weiß, dass normale Radiatoren bei deutschen Herstellern auch mehr kosten aber nimm mal einen davon in die Hand und dir wird sofort klar: Wow.

Anderes Beispiel sind diese lächerlichen (meine Meinung) GPU Blöcke von Alphacool. Wieso kauft man so etwas? Zumindest wenn man eine Referenzkarte hat. Ich kriege für das gleiche Geld bei Watercool z.B. einen viel besseren Fullcover Kühler, welcher in Tests zu den besten überhaupt gehört. Trotzdem kaufen die Leute Alphacool oder EK. Bei EK vermutlich weil sie alle geil auf Plexi sind. Und bei Alphacool gibts nun CPU-Blöcke mit beleuchtetem LED-Schriftzug... wow wow wow... ich bezahle für ein Produkt damit ich dann noch leuchtend deren Markenname im Case sehe? Müssten die mir nicht dafür zahlen?

Aber ich möchte ich Leute nun nicht verurteilen, naja... vielleicht ein bisschen, es kann letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und nicht jeder das Bewusstsein dafür. Manche wollen auch einfach nicht mehr ausgeben, andere laufen einfach der Masse hinterher. Für mich ist und bleibt es unverständlich.


----------



## Haarstrich (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

+1 ausser für das Verständniss, siehe meinen vorherigen Post. Siehe zB die Höllenmaschine 8 von PC Welt Redakteuren. Alle Wasserkühlungskomponenten, bis auf Überwachung und Steuerung (AC), sind dort von EK.


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte ich Leute nun nicht verurteilen, naja... vielleicht ein bisschen, es kann letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und nicht jeder das Bewusstsein dafür. Manche wollen auch einfach nicht mehr ausgeben, andere laufen einfach der Masse hinterher. Für mich ist und bleibt es unverständlich.



Aber GENAU das tust du gerade. Ich fühle mich gerade direkt von dir angegriffen weil ich es gewagt habe Alphacool zu kaufen. 
Es ist nunmal einfach so, das ich maximal 30mm dicke Radis verbauen will, und da habe nur welche von EK und Alpha gefunden. Wäre mir die dicke der Radis egal, klar dann hätte ich bei den 45ern mehr Auswahl, will ich aber nicht. Die Radis von Watercool und Aquacomputer sind für mich aufgrund ihrer Optik einfach keine Option, die passen einfach nicht zum Rest des Systems. Wenn die jemals Schwarze 30mm dicke Radis bauen dann kaufe ich die sofort, aber solange ich da nichts finde, kriegen die halt kein Geld von mir.


----------



## Haarstrich (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann solltest Du mal deine Suchoptionen überprüfen.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex PRO 360 G1/4 31104


----------



## base1900 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde ihr übertreibt hier ein bisschen. Habe selbst nen Mora 420 stainless steel. Und ja da kam kein Dreck raus. Nen 280 habe ich intern von ek und da kam mehr suppe raus. Aber schlecht sind die Dinger nicht. Sie tun das was sie sollen. Die EKs sind hübsch und das zählt nunmal auch zum Produkt. Man kauft auch keinen hässlichen Ferrari...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Aber GENAU das tust du gerade. Ich fühle mich gerade direkt von dir angegriffen weil ich es gewagt habe Alphacool zu kaufen.



Das ist das leider dein Pech  Aber nimms dir nicht zu herzen. Du kennst mich nicht, ich kenn dich nicht. Was wir voneinander denken ist so etwas von egal.



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal einfach so, das ich maximal 30mm dicke Radis verbauen will, und da habe nur welche von EK und Alpha gefunden.



Haarstrich war leider schneller und hat dir bereits gezeigt, dass du hier leider Aquacomputer übersehen hast. Vielleicht unabsichtlich, vielleicht wolltest du Aquacomputer auch gar nicht sehen.



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> mMn hat AC und WC einen Vorteil gegenüber ALC, denn die produzieren noch Qualität "made in Germany".



Hier muss ich aber auch leider sagen: Vorsichtig! Aquacomputer produziert, ebenso wie Watercool, nicht alles in Deutschland. Bei Watercool ist es z.B. so, dass manche Teile von denen einfach nicht selbst produziert werden können und diese werden dann eingekauft. Daher sind deren Produkte nicht alle komplett "made in germany". Das wird aber offen und transparent ausgewiesen.

Sofern ich nicht falsch informiert bin ist auch nicht jedes Produkt bei Aquacomputer immer komplett made in germany. Aus dem gleichen Grund.


----------



## Haarstrich (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



base1900 schrieb:


> Ich finde ihr übertreibt hier ein bisschen. Habe selbst nen Mora 420 stainless steel. Und ja da kam kein Dreck raus. Nen 280 habe ich intern von ek und da kam mehr suppe raus. Aber schlecht sind die Dinger nicht. Sie tun das was sie sollen. Die EKs sind hübsch und das zählt nunmal auch zum Produkt. Man kauft auch keinen hässlichen Ferrari...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Das bei einem Rohrradiator wie dem WC Mora kein Dreck rauskommt ist der Produktionsweise geschuldet. Bei Netzradiatoren wirst Du bei allen Herstellern Produktionsrückstäne finden, mal mehr, mal weiniger. Das war aber auch gar nicht mehr die Diskussion. Es ging um die allgemeine Qualität der Produkte. Da ist halt bei ALC seit der "Übernahme" von AT einiges im Argen.


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Das ist das leider dein Pech  Aber nimms dir nicht zu herzen. Du kennst mich nicht, ich kenn dich nicht. Was wir voneinander denken ist so etwas von egal.
> 
> 
> 
> Haarstrich war leider schneller und hat dir bereits gezeigt, dass du hier leider Aquacomputer übersehen hast. Vielleicht unabsichtlich, vielleicht wolltest du Aquacomputer auch gar nicht sehen.



Ich habe tatsächlich nur bei Caseking und Aquatuning gesucht. Ich habe auch einen Thread in der Kaufberatung erstellt und die Warenkörbe dort geposted, da hat sich niemand beschwert das die von mir Ausgewählten Komponenten ******* sind. Ich dachte das dort über sowas geredet wird, habe ich wohl falsch gedacht.


----------



## Haarstrich (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht ja nicht um "Komponenten sind sch****", die ALC Radiatoren kühlen ja nicht schlechter als Andere, sondern um die bessere Qualität und auch um das Preis- Leistungsverhältniss.
Und deine Aussage , Zitat:  "Die Radis von Watercool und Aquacomputer sind für mich aufgrund ihrer Optik einfach keine Option, die passen einfach nicht zum Rest des Systems. Wenn die jemals Schwarze 30mm dicke Radis bauen dann kaufe ich die sofort, aber solange ich da nichts finde, kriegen die halt kein Geld von mir."
Wenn Du das wirklich in Erwägung gezogen hättest wäre ein Blick auf die Websites der Hersteller ja obligatorisch gewesen.


----------



## Haarstrich (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist halt immer auch eine Frage des Qualitätsmanagments. ALC hat ja schon bewiesen das es bei dehnen damit nicht weit her ist, siehe die Diskussion um die Wunderpumpe VP755.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich nur bei Caseking und Aquatuning gesucht. Ich habe auch einen Thread in der Kaufberatung erstellt und die Warenkörbe dort geposted, da hat sich niemand beschwert das die von mir Ausgewählten Komponenten ******* sind. Ich dachte das dort über sowas geredet wird, habe ich wohl falsch gedacht.



Wie schon gesagt wurde: Die Alphacool-Radiatoren sind nicht schlecht. Die 30mm Dinger sind sogar recht gut. Von der Leistung passen sie hat. Jedoch sind sie nicht unbedingt hochwertig im Vergleich zu anderen Firmen. Die sind nicht mangelhaft, die sind nicht schlecht, sie sind nicht einmal unbedingt billig. Es sind die Dinge im Detail auffallen.

Und das man in Foren oft immer die gleichen Komponenten sieht, liegt halt daran, dass - wie ich schon schrieb - immer Alphacool empfohlen wird. Neue Leute, welche rein kommen, werden direkt mit Alphacool befüttert. Dann hast du vielleicht einmal eine Person, welche einen anderen Hersteller empfiehlt aber dann steht diese Personen direkt gegen 10 andere.

Oft kommt dann auch immer Aquatuning als Shop ins Spiel, welche bei Radiatoren auch nicht unbedingt direkte Konkurrenz zu Alphacool anbieten. Und in mehreren Shops wollen die Leute auch nicht bestellen. Kostet ja alles Versandkosten... ups, Aquacomputer ist ab 25 Euro Versandkostenfrei? Ähm... ja, dann ist es unbequem, ich will einfach nicht, lass mich, du bist doof!

In englischen Foren ist es ähnlich mit EK. 

Daher kann man den Leuten, welche dich in ihrer Freizeit kostenlos beraten, keinen Vorwurf machen. Oft wissen sie es auch nicht besser. Wer wechsel schon täglich Radiatoren. Es wäre schön, wenn die Leute weiter denken würden als bis zum nächsten Checkout aber oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass so etwas erst im höheren Alter kommt oder bei echtem Interesse an der Materie. Und damit meine ich nicht: "Oh ich find Wasserkühlungen cool, kenne die Firmen und Produkte, yolo!" sondern eher unter dem Aspekt Wertigkeit, Umwelt, Transportwege, Entwicklung, Herstellung etc.

*Nachtrag*: Caseking ist halt auch so ein Fall. Die machen ordentlich Werbung. Ab heute gibts die ja wieder mit halbnackten Mädels auf der Gamescom nehme ich an. So etwas ist einfach Werbung, man spricht drüber und findet in Foren immer und immer wieder Links von und zu Caseking. Ich selbst habe noch nie bei Caseking bestellt in über 20 Jahren Personal Computer. Die waren mir schon immer Suspekt und zu sehr auf "Kiddie" ausgelegt. Deren selbst gedrehten Produktvideos sind zwar mal nett gewesen, wenn man sich jedoch anschaut wie man mit den Zuschauern spricht, dann merkt man, dass es sich an jüngere Personen richtet. Und die Youtube-Videos von Alphacool sind eh eine Sache für sich... wenn ich Bock auf Fremdschämen habe, dann schaue ich da gerne mal rein.


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist echt frustrierend was ich hier gerade lese. Mein Thread in der Kaufberatung ist ja schon ne ganze weile offen, und sowas habe ich da nie gehört! Ich meine, woher soll ich das wissen, wenn es mir keiner sagt? Ich verlasse mich halt auf Tests die ich zu den Komponenten lese, und die sind eben alle sehr gut. Und ich war bei Aquacomputer im Shop, allerdings wegen einer Pumpe, konnte aber nichts passendes finden, darum habe ich eine Pumpen AGB Kombo von EK gekauft.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sei nicht frustriert. Wieso? Die Leistung in deinem System stimmt doch oder?

Die wäre nun mit einem Radiator von Aquacomputer nicht nennenswert anders. 

Mach doch bitte folgendes: Lerne für dein Leben und die Zukunft daraus. Dann hast du an diesem Abend schon so viel mitgenommen, dass es sich gelohnt hat


----------



## Grisu8 (22. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Sei nicht frustriert. Wieso? Die Leistung in deinem System stimmt doch oder?
> 
> Die wäre nun mit einem Radiator von Aquacomputer nicht nennenswert anders.
> 
> Mach doch bitte folgendes: Lerne für dein Leben und die Zukunft daraus. Dann hast du an diesem Abend schon so viel mitgenommen, dass es sich gelohnt hat



Kann ich noch nicht sagen, warte noch auf Fittings von denen ich nicht wusste, das ich sie brauche


----------



## Shutterfly (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es gab in den letzten Jahren allgemein keine nennenswerten Neuerungen im Wakü-Bereich, denn es ist mittlerweile so gut wie alles ausgereizt.



Komisch, das will mir Nathanael in jedem neuem Produktvideo aber anders verkaufen. Da gibts immer die nächste unglaublich geile Revolution im Bereich X


----------



## Shutterfly (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde mich nun verabschieden. Jedoch möchte ich noch etwas da lassen: Zwei Videos, welche ich vor einiger Zeit über den Nathanael angesehen habe, als ich wissen wollte, wer dies ist.

Das eine eher seriöser, das andere naja. Sollte sich sonst noch wer für ihn und seinen Werdegang interessieren:

Gluck durch Geld? | Millionar bekommt Botschaft aus dem Himmel | Mensch, Gott! - YouTube
Lebensgeschichte von Nathanael Draht - YouTube


----------



## Grisu8 (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nun verabschieden. Jedoch möchte ich noch etwas da lassen: Zwei Videos, welche ich vor einiger Zeit über den Nathanael angesehen habe, als ich wissen wollte, wer dies ist.
> 
> Das eine eher seriöser, das andere naja. Sollte sich sonst noch wer für ihn und seinen Werdegang interessieren:
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nichtmal wer das sein soll. Ich schaue mir nur englischsprachige Videos an.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einer der Geschäftsführer von aquatuning, laut Impressum. Taucht jedoch tollerweise in den Produktvideos von Alphacool auf und stellt dort Neuheiten vor. Zeigt schön wie verwoben Aquatuning und Alphacool inzwischen sind.


----------



## Grisu8 (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mich nur wiederholen: wie soll ein Neuling sowas wissen, wenn einem diese Information nicht mitgeteilt wird? Weder in Guides, tests, Videos oder sonstwo, nicht einmal im Beispielconfig Thread hier im Forum, sondern NUR HIER in DIESEM Thread. Habt ihr noch mehr, scheinbar streng Geheime, nur hier im Thread verfügbare Informationen die ich wissen sollte?


----------



## Bullnados (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im HW-Luxx Thread wird auch so über AT geschrieben. Leider gibts bei manchen Sachen keine Alternatven. Da wären z.B die Radis und vorallem die schwarzen Fittinge von keiner Marke.
Dank des Videos-Titels weiß ich jetzt auch warum. Angeschaut hab ichs mir aber nicht, dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu kostbar


----------



## v3nom (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur wiederholen: wie soll ein Neuling sowas wissen, wenn einem diese Information nicht mitgeteilt wird? Weder in Guides, tests, Videos oder sonstwo, nicht einmal im Beispielconfig Thread hier im Forum, sondern NUR HIER in DIESEM Thread. Habt ihr noch mehr, scheinbar streng Geheime, nur hier im Thread verfügbare Informationen die ich wissen sollte?



Was willst du denn wissen Hasi?


----------



## Haarstrich (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur wiederholen: wie soll ein Neuling sowas wissen, wenn einem diese Information nicht mitgeteilt wird? Weder in Guides, tests, Videos oder sonstwo, nicht einmal im Beispielconfig Thread hier im Forum, sondern NUR HIER in DIESEM Thread. Habt ihr noch mehr, scheinbar streng Geheime, nur hier im Thread verfügbare Informationen die ich wissen sollte?



Deshalb gibt es ja nicht nur Kaufberatung sondern auch in diesem und anderen Foren Sammelthreads zu diversen Themen rund um die Wasserkühlung. Lesen bildet.


----------



## Chukku (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ja nicht so, als hättest du mit deinen Alphacool Komponenten wirklich etwas falsch gemacht.
ALLE Netzradiatoren haben das Problem von Produktionssrückständen, weshalb man sie auch alle grundsätzlich vorher reinigen sollte (wie ist WaKü Reinigungsthread beschrieben).
Das ist kein ALC spezifischer Fehler. 
Die Kühlleistung ist auch sehr gut.
Was man ALC (in Bezug auf die Radis) vorwerfen kann, ist die Verarbeitungsqualität.. besonders, dass die Gewindeanschlüsse teilweise schief drinsitzen.
Aber auch das ist eigentlich nur relevant, wenn man mit Hardtubes arbeitet.

Der Hauptgrund, warum besonders Neulinge immer schnell bei ALC und EKWB landen, ist meiner Meinung nach (neben der vielen Werbung) übrigens hauptsächlich der Internetauftritt.
Ich fand es besonders als Neuling sehr viel einfacher, mich auf deren Homepages zurechtzufinden und alles Nötige zu finden, als z.B. bei Watercool und Aquacomputer.
Das gilt besonders für EKWB.. die gehen mit ihrem Konfigurator und den fertig zusammengestellten Sets halt schon sehr weit, um es Anfängern so einfach wie möglich zu machen.

Inzwischen suche ich mir meine Komponenten auch auf verschiedensten Seiten von verschiedensten Herstellern zusammen, aber am Anfang bin ich einfach dort geblieben, wo es mir am Einfachsten gemacht wurde.
Ich denke, dass AC und WC hier dringend Handlungsbedarf haben und ihre Seiten mal auf den Stand der Zeit bringen sollten.


----------



## iAcki (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nur die letzten 3 Seiten gelesen habe, aber was genau ist jetzt das Problem?
AC Radiatoren sind doch für die Masse vollkommen in Ordnung, bzw. was will man denn bei Radiatoren falsch machen, außer die Schrauben zu weit eindrehen? 

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass man heutzutage eigentlich nur noch nach dem Design bei Radiatoren schauen kann (wer matt und kantig mag, der sollte EK kaufen ansonsten AC wenn das Design wurst ist).  Denn teurere Radiatoren kühlen nicht besser, sie sind nur ggf. hier und da besser verarbeitet (ich selbst hatte/habe EK, AC,XSPC und einen NoName im Einsatz). Von der Wertigkeit her absteigend würde ich sie folgendermaßen einordnen: XSPC, EK, AC, NoName
Das ist aber alles nur jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau, denn saubermachen musst du die Radiatoren immer (der schlimmste war auch zugleich der teuerste, nämlich EK 480). Also sagt schon mal der Preis nichts über die Sauberkeit aus ....

Viel problematischer sind Komponenten wie Pumpe oder Schläuche, jaaaa Schläuche! Bei den Kühlern/Wlp kannste dich dann auch tot testen/lesen und dein Leben zur Hölle machen, denn egal wie du es machst, es ist immer falsch und andere haben da den heiligen Gral und die niedrigsten Temperaturen gefunden bei 3000% Overclock! 

Trotzdem ist dieses Forum und den Erfahrungsschatz den du hier ebenfalls kostenlos bekommst unbezahlbar. Du kannst uns immer fragen, nur entscheiden musst du selbst. Entscheidungen treffen, damit leben und ggf. für die Zukunft daraus lernen! Was kostet die Welt!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Shutterfly (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iAcki schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nur die letzten 3 Seiten gelesen habe, aber was genau ist jetzt das Problem?
> AC Radiatoren sind doch für die Masse vollkommen in Ordnung, bzw. was will man denn bei Radiatoren falsch machen, außer die Schrauben zu weit eindrehen?



Wir unterhielten uns darüber, dass man für das gleiche Geld gleiche Leistung in besserer Qualität bekommt und wie man es mit Marketing schafft, dass Leute bewusst das schlechte Produkt kaufen, obwohl ein besseres gleich viel kostet.

Ein Problem für den Kunden wird es dann, wenn die Hersteller zunehmend in schlechterer Qualität produzieren können, weil die Kunden es kaufen und für den geilsten Shit on da world halten. Dann gehen nämlich die richtig guten Hersteller unter, verschwinden ggf. vom Markt und was übrig bleibt ist die schlechtere Qualität, welche dann zum Standard wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Aquacomputer und Watercool  bieten Rohrradiatoren an, die im Fall von Aquacomputer auch nur  unwesentlich teurer als die Netzradiatoren sind. Für alle die sich über  diese Auswahl wegen der Radiatortiefe und Lackierung beschweren kann ich nur hoffen, dass sie sich  konsequenterweise an der Umfrage von Watercool über die Eigenschaften zukünftiger Radiatoren beteiligt haben.
Für  jeden spielen optische Gesichtspunkte bei der Auswahl von  Wakü-Komponenten eine Rolle. Wer dabei die funktionalen Eigenschaften bei der Kaufentscheidung* mit vollem Bewusstsein völlig ausblendet*  und mit weitem Abstand hinten anstellt, muss eben mit mehr Dreck im  Kreislauf leben. Das gilt für das Thema Softubing und farbige  Flüssigkeiten wie für das Thema Radiatoren. Wer nicht lernresistent ist,  verhält sich dann bei zukünftigen Kaufentscheidung logischerweise  anders. Die um 2°C schlechtere Kühlleistung eines Rohrradiators bei  500U/min sind für mich ähnlich wie bei fragwürdigen CPU- und GPU  Wakükühlern ein Scheinargument und für die Praxis viel zu unbedeutend,  als dass man sie dem Kriterium Verarbeitunsgqualität vorziehen sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur wiederholen: wie soll ein Neuling sowas wissen, wenn einem diese Information nicht mitgeteilt wird? Weder in Guides, tests, Videos oder sonstwo, nicht einmal im Beispielconfig Thread hier im Forum, sondern NUR HIER in DIESEM Thread. Habt ihr noch mehr, scheinbar streng Geheime, nur hier im Thread verfügbare Informationen die ich wissen sollte?



Keine Sorge. Die allgemeine Diskussion hier wäre in einer Kaufberatung für 30 mm dünne Radiatoren auch fehl am Platze gewesen. Rundrohrradiatoren gibt es in dieser Größenklasse nicht und allgemein brauchen sie für vergleichbare Leistung etwas mehr Platz. Die Flachrohrangebote bei Aquacomputer sind dagegen auch nur eingekauft und stammen aus ähnlichen Quellen, wie die Angebote anderer Hersteller. Einzig Hardware Labs hätte man im Slim-Bereich noch als Alternative mit höherer Verarbeitungsqualität bei vergleichbarer Leistung erwähnen können. Seit dem Verwürfnis mit Caseking sind die Black-Ice-Radiatoren in Deutschland aber nur noch schlecht zu bekommen, so dass man Mehraufwand und Mehrkosten hat – und trotzdem die Gefahr von Verunreinigungen im Inneren.


----------



## iAcki (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> @iAcki: AC = AquaComputer / ALC = AlphaCool



Sry, an AquaComputer hatte ich nicht gedacht, bzw. vergessen dass es diese auch noch gibt. 

HWLabs finde ich auch ziemlich schick und wollte ich damals als 560 GTS im unteren Teil von meinem Case bunkern. Leider kommt man an diese Radiatoren relativ schlecht ran und bei mir drängte damals die Zeit. Ich stimme aber der Aussage von Shutterfly 100%! Wahre Worte!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Shutterfly (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich bei Auslandsbestellung immer anstrengend finde ist die Sache mit Garantie und Reklamationen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Das Wakü-Angebot in deutschen Shops wird eh immer bescheidener. Die wollen nur noch ihr eigenes Zeug verkaufen,
> siehe Aquatuning und PC-Cooling. Und Caseking macht auch nur Versprechungen, die nicht eingehalten werden, wie
> Barrow ins Sortiment mit aufnehmen. Die haben zwar viele Hersteller, aber nur ein Bruchteil von deren Sortiment.
> 
> ...



Mich ärgert vor allem, dass es beim Tygon 2375 trotz der Ankündigung nicht vorangeht. 

Tygon 2375 Schlauch


----------



## Grisu8 (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die allgemeine Diskussion hier wäre in einer Kaufberatung für 30 mm dünne Radiatoren auch fehl am Platze gewesen. Rundrohrradiatoren gibt es in dieser Größenklasse nicht und allgemein brauchen sie für vergleichbare Leistung etwas mehr Platz. Die Flachrohrangebote bei Aquacomputer sind dagegen auch nur eingekauft und stammen aus ähnlichen Quellen, wie die Angebote anderer Hersteller. Einzig Hardware Labs hätte man im Slim-Bereich noch als Alternative mit höherer Verarbeitungsqualität bei vergleichbarer Leistung erwähnen können. Seit dem Verwürfnis mit Caseking sind die Black-Ice-Radiatoren in Deutschland aber nur noch schlecht zu bekommen, so dass man Mehraufwand und Mehrkosten hat – und trotzdem die Gefahr von Verunreinigungen im Inneren.



Dann verstehe ich aber das ganze Theater nicht als ich geschrieben habe das ich Alphacool Radis mit 30mm dicke gekauft habe?! Ich meine, wenn es keine Alternative gibt, warum die ganze Aufregung?


----------



## IssaP (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man sich ein bisschen umschaut findet man aber genügend Alternativen, z.B. Hardwarelabs. Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, von der Leistung her sind die Alphacool top, nur die Verarbeitung ist vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie bei manchen Konkurrenten.
Edit: Selbst wenn man die nicht in Deutschland bekommt kann man die Problemlos bei highflow.nl bestellen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Alternative: Link



Mayhems Ultra Clear und PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT sind nur Kompromisse. Ich kann mit Tygon Norprene/EKWB ZMT +G48 gut leben, nur wäre der Tygon 2375 mal eine interessante und die einzige Alternative.


----------



## Wassersucht (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Alternative: Link



Findest du?
Ich traue den Primochill nicht über den Weg, seit ich weiß, dass es Primochill selbst nicht tut.



> Although Advanced LRT™ is designed to work with a large variety of cooling components* the use of *alcohols, *Ethylene Glycol* and as well as any other harmful chemicals *is strictly prohibited and will void your warranty*. Tubing will stain if “dyed” coolants are used. PrimoChill is not responsible for any damage caused by or when using this product.


Quelle Hersteller: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Flexible Tubing - 3/8in.ID x 5/8in.OD - Retail  - PrimoChill - KEEPING IT COOL

Ich schaue lieber, wie weit man mit den Mayhems Ultra Clear kommt.
Hier mal in der direkten Gegenüberstellung:
The Extreme Rigs Soft Tube Test - Finished with Conclusion - Page 5 of 5 - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## IICARUS (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meinen Mayhems Ultra Clear seit Februar verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Optisch sieht er noch so aus wie ich ihn verbaut habe. Habe gelbe Farbe drin und beim ablassen der Kühlflüssigkeit war bisher noch nichts verfärbt.
Wie es mit den Weichmacher aussieht kann ich nicht sagen da ich meine Kühler noch nicht auf hatte, aber der GPU-Kühler der Durchsichtig ist sieht noch sehr gut und sauber aus.

Verbaut ist der GPU-Kühler seit März.


----------



## Haarstrich (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den Primochill Schlauch auch seit einem Jahr in Benutzung. Flüssigkeit ist AC Double Protect Ultra Green. Bisher kann ich keine Trübung der Schläuche erkennen. Temps und Duchfluss sind auch ok. Da demnächst ein größerer Umbau ansteht werde ich mir dann mal die Kühler anschauen. Ich erwarte aber keine bösen Überraschungen.


----------



## DARPA (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine gewisse Trübung wird man bei PVC Schläuchen und glykolhaltigen Flüssigkeiten immer haben. 

Hatte auch schon den Mayhems verbaut, da hat man es eigentlich erst nach dem Entleeren gesehen. Mit farbiger Flüssigkeit fiel das gar nicht auf. 
Er macht seinem Namen aber auch wirklich Ehre und ist "ultra clear".


----------



## Taskmaster (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich traue dem Primochill LRT mit glykolhaltigen Kühlmitteln auch nicht über den Weg.
Niemand kennt die chemischen Eigenschaften des Schlauchs besser als der Hersteller und er verbietet ja auch nicht nur bestimmte Mischungsverhältnisse, sondern gleich jegliches Zusammenspiel.
Also wird mit dem schon irgendwas passieren, wenn er mit Glykol in Berührung kommt (das schreibt ja niemand zum Spaß hin, ist es doch ein ziemlicher Nachteil und schränkt das Anwendungsspektrum stark ein, schreckt Käufer sicherlich ab).
Wenn Primochill LRT, dann auch mit passendem Kühlmittel ohne Glykol.
Das Internet sieht und weiß nämlich auch nicht immer alles. Auf die paar Prozent, die sich hier tummeln, und denen noch nichts passiert ist, kommt vielleicht eine schweigende Masse, die sagt: "NIE WIEDER! Echt nicht..."

Und ich weiß ja wen es im Fall des Falles trifft... (mich).

Apropos: Völlig selig kann ich leider den Mayhems Ultra Clear auch nicht sprechen. Denn bei mir gab es letzte Woche eine Reaktion (Kühlmittel: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra in blau). Es kann natürlich sein, dass mein CPU-Block und/oder GPU-Kühler unbekannterweise Rückläufer waren (normalerweise spüle ich diese nämlich nicht, lediglich die Radiatoren werden gründlich gereinigt und am Ende jeweils mit 20Liter dest. Wasser gespült; durch den Schlauch gingen auch 10 Liter dest. Wasser vor der Installation), ein potentieller Retourschicker sonstwas für Säuren hindurchgejagt hatte.
Es war jedenfalls ein schönes Schmadderfest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das (ich nenne es mal liebevoll) Schlauch-Ejakulat war selbstverständlich überall schön verteilt: CPU-, Grafikkartenkühler, Radiatoren, Fittings, AGB... Ihr kennt das ja sicherlich.

Den Grund kann ich (wie gesagt) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen (weswegen ich auch niemandem die Schuld dafür gebe; zukünftig werde ich aber wirklich jede neue Komponente spülen).
Wie dem auch sei, alles geputzt, neuer Schlauch, anderes Kühlmittel (jetzt mal das Zombieblut von Nanoxia), ... mal schauen wie es (hoffentlich nicht: aus-)läuft.


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das (ich nenne es mal liebevoll) Schlauch-Ejakulat war selbstverständlich überall schön verteilt. [...] Den Grund kann ich (wie gesagt) nicht wirklich nachvollziehen (weswegen ich auch niemandem die Schuld dafür gebe; zukünftig werde ich aber wirklich jede neue Komponente spülen).


Gleiches Erlebnis mit Mayhems Ultra Clear und Double Protect Clear nach nicht mal 4 Wochen.


----------



## Grisu8 (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Gleiches Erlebnis mit Mayhems Ultra Clear und Double Protect Clear nach nicht mal 4 Wochen.



Waaaaas? Die habe ich mir für meinen Loop gekauft. Wie verhindere ich das denn? Garnicht?


----------



## Taskmaster (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gruselig. Knapp unter 4 Wochen lief die Kombination bei mir auch.
Hoffentlich nur eine verseuchte Charge (überdosiertes Glykol, what so ever) des Double Protect. Wäre schade, wenn der Schlauch (wie so viele andere auch) nichts taugen würde.

Naja, mal schauen.


----------



## Grisu8 (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, das werde ich dann ab Morgen (so denn alles passt) mal genau beobachten.


----------



## Rarek (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich hatte 35h lang das ALC eigene Fertigzeug in meinem Masterkleer Loop drinne... 
das Ergebnis sah dann so aus: (ALC setzt statt Glycol aber auch auf Säuren, also nicht so verwunderlich...)

Masterkleer sind zwar keine Mayhems, aber trotzdem ist das ALC zeug agressiv wie nichts gutes... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Waaaaas? Die habe ich mir für meinen Loop gekauft. Wie verhindere ich das denn? Garnicht?



Verhindern? Kein Plan. IICARUS hat z.B. mit dem Schlauch keinerlei Probleme. Vielleicht du ja auch nicht. 

Was meine Lösung betrifft, so habe ich mir "In meinem Dark Base ist es finster. Wozu also transparente Schläuche?" gesagt und flux auf Norprene Schlauch umgestellt.


----------



## Grisu8 (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab die Pro Version, da würde das schon auffallen. Ich spüle jedenfalls alle Komponenten vor dem Einbau mit Spüli und Dest. Wasser durch um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Was meine Lösung betrifft, so habe ich mir "In meinem Dark Base ist es finster. Wozu also transparente Schläuche?" gesagt und flux auf Norprene Schlauch umgestellt.



Na, das bleibt für mich der allerletzte Schritt. Wenn das noch mal auftritt (obwohl Mayhems ja recht deutlich damit wirbt, dass der Schlauch nichts absondert), schaue ich, dass ich irgendwie günstig (haha) an einen klaren Labor-Tygon komme (siehe Lios Nudin).
Wenn der mir auch um die Ohren fliegt, wird es eben auch bei mir düster. 
Rohre werde ich jedenfalls nicht verlegen. Zu steif, zu unflexibel, zu (zeit-)aufwändig, etc.pp.

@Rarek 
Übel für 35 Stunden...
Aber Masterkleer ist auch wirklich schrottig. Diesen Ruf haben die Mayhems (eigentlich bisher noch) nicht.


----------



## Rarek (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep... aber die Lösung liegt ja schon oben drauf im Bild ^^

und im vergangenen haben Jahr bin ich mit AC Wasser und Norprene ganz unterwegs gewesen - und zufrieden


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte den Mayhems Schlauch zusammen mit Mayhems X1 Fertigmische (purple) im Einsatz. Leichte Auswaschungen von Weichmachern konnte ich feststellen, aber war echt minimal (bisschen im AGB, bisschen in den Kühlblöcken). Die Performance hatte sich dadurch nicht verschlechtert.
Da die Ablagerungen ne Grünfärbung hatten, gehe ich davon aus, dass es vorallem daran lag, weil ich die Radiatoren vorab nur mit dest. Wasser gespült hatte und nicht richtig gereinigt.

Nach der 1. Wartung (nur entleeren und Loop spülen mit dest. Wasser -> keine Reinigung) sind keine neuen Ablagerungen mehr aufgetreten. Ich schätze, das meiste war dann raus. 

Also was ich damit sagen will, der Mayhems Schlauch ist auf jeden Fall gut (wenig Trübung, wenig Auswaschungen). Wie immer ist es die Kombination aller Medien. Und zu Beginn alles sauber machen ist auch ganz wichtig.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt von euch eigentlich irgendwer Hardtubes, welche satiniert ("milchig") sind? Ich kenne leider nur die Acryl-Teile von Alphacool: Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm Plexi (PMMA) HardTube Satin 80cm - 4er Set | Acrylrohre | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Shop | Alphacool


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Gibt es noch von Barrow 12/14/16 AD



Danke für den Hinweis: Barrow High quality PMMA 500mm 8*12mm/10*14mm/12*16mm water cooling tube / pipe  water cooling system use. in Barrow High quality PMMA 500mm 8*12mm/10*14mm/12*16mm water cooling tube / pipe  water cooling system use. aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Lohnt sich preislich leider nicht. 1 Meter 8/12er kostet 8,86 Euro (10/14er 9,63 Euro), bei Alphacool mit 10/13er 6,56 Euro.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Also was ich damit sagen will, der Mayhems Schlauch ist auf jeden Fall gut (wenig Trübung, wenig Auswaschungen). Wie immer ist es die Kombination aller Medien. Und zu Beginn alles sauber machen ist auch ganz wichtig.



Alles schön und gut, wurde alles sowieso gemacht und ist auch der absolute Minimal-Standard. Wie gesagt, wurden einzig und allein die Kühlblöcke nicht gereinigt, da sie neu waren und ich deswegen von keiner Notwendigkeit ausging. Der Kreislauf besteht ausschließlich aus Kupfer und Nickel, keinerlei Aluminium. Und genau deswegen kann ich schwerlich Deinem "auf jeden Fall gut" zustimmen.
Bei DIR funktioniert der Schlauch. Bei TheTekkster und mir (und es gibt noch mehr Berichte hierzu, zum Beispiel: Distilled for 2 weeks + Mayhems Ultra Clear = Residue in loop help! ) nicht.
Ich hatte deswegen auch Kontakt mit Alphacool (weil ich wissen wollte, ob irgendein - trotz Reinigung - dennoch zurückgebliebener Produktionsrückstand das ausgelöst haben könnte), wo man sich das (noch etwas umfänglichere) Bildmaterial angesehen hat.
Auch dort geht die Technikabteilung von einer Reaktion Schlauch/Kühlmittel aus, denn: 


			
				Alphacool schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Radiatoren werden mehrfach Gereinigt nach ihrer Produktion, sollte da jedoch mal Lötreste vorhanden sein, wird die Flüssigkeit auch Schwarz/bräunlich und nicht weiß/gelblich.


Und eine erste Wartung nach unter 4 Wochen Einsatz ist normalerweise auch nicht notwendig. 

Deswegen wäre mein Rat (statt Deines "Passt scho', wenn man sich an alles hält. Schlauch ist gut!", denn das tut es ja nachweislich nicht) eher: "Auge drauf haben. Die Ultra Clear können (müssen aber nicht) sehr wohl reagieren, auch deren Weichmacher können (ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund) in rauen Mengen ins System übergehen."

Irgendwie sagt einem das auch (zumindest mir im Nachhinein) der gesunde Menschenverstand: wäre dieser Schlauch tatsächlich chemisch so stabil und resistent, wäre er der neue Star unter den Laborschläuchen und würde nicht im untersten Preissegment über die Theke wandern.

Auch der Mayhems Ultra Clear ist ein Kompromiss, der einige Schwachstellen aufzuweisen haben wird. Einige stoßen auf diese und haben das System voller Schleim, andere umschiffen diese unbewusst. Letzteres ist dann aber reines Glück, solange man nicht weiß, was genau den Schlauch so negativ reagieren lässt. Vielleicht ist es zum Beispiel helles Licht im expliziten Zusammenspiel mit der Chemie in Double Protect, was dem Schlauch hart zusetzt.
Ich hatte Weißlichkathoden im Gehäuse. Da die Erfahrungen mit dem Mayhems Ultra Clear noch rar sind, ist das schwer zu beurteilen.

Wenn das jetzt noch mal mit dem neuen Kühlmittel auftritt (und das System ist nun definitiv bis in den letzten Winkel und in allen Komponenten gereinigt und neutral), bleiben mir noch (und ich würde gerne durchsichtige beibehalten) klare Laborschläuche. Der, der am ehesten infrage kommt, wäre der zuvor schon genannte Tygon 2375.
Bevor ich mir den aber kaufe (3 Meter kosten Pi mal Daumen 140€), gebe ich dem Ultra Clear noch mal die Chance, sich zu beweisen. Und dann bin ich mit den Wakü-PVC-Schläuchen durch. Denn dann hatte ich so ziemlich jede Marke verbaut, kein einziger war haltbar oder problemfrei.
Dann muss ich eben doch mal ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen (oder ganz am Ende in die Dunkelheit von Norprene oder ZMT).


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab hier lediglich meine Erfahrung mitgeteilt.

Wie Liquid-Chilling schon schrieb, es gibt keine perfekten Produkte. Ist ja auch klar, denn gegen Chemie und Physik helfen auch keine Werbeprospekte.

Trotzdem halte ich den Mayhems für einen der besten transparenten PVC Schläuche, die man aktuell kaufen kann. Passieren kann immer was. Ich hatte ja schliesslich auch etwas Schmodder. Aber genau deswegen sind ja Erfahrungsberichte wichtig, was wie in welcher Kombination reagiert.


----------



## IICARUS (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir haben alle unterschiedliche Komponente verbaut und zudem kommt es sicherlich auch mit an wie sauber das ganze verbaut wird. Es kommt mit Sicherheit auch noch mit an welche Wassertemperaturen herrschen, denn mit höherer Temperatur kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass das auswaschen verstärkt wird. Wie auch bei der Verwendung von Konzentrate usw.

Im Luxx Forum hat jemand auch mal mit dem DP Ultra in blau negative Erfahrungen eingestellt, wo auch sehr viel im Kühler sich abgesetzt hatte.
Er hat sich dann auch ZMT Schlauch verbaut. Was er zuvor verbaut hatte ist mir jetzt aber nicht bekannt.

Die ersten 3 Monate habe ich bei mir auch sehr viel umgestaltet und umgebaut oder noch hinzugefügt, daher habe ich damals bei dieser Gelegenheit auch die Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetauscht.
Denn zwar hatte ich meine Radiatoren vor dem Einbau gereinigt gehabt, aber falls doch noch irgendwelche Reste zurück geblieben sind habe ich dadurch das ganze noch nachträglich etwas gereinigt.
Da mir klar ist das der Schlauch etwas trüb werden kann habe ich mich auch zu DP Ultra in gelb entschieden.

Habe meine Schläuche jetzt 7 Monate verbaut und bin voll mit den Mayhems zufrieden.
Mir ist bewusst das alle durchsichtigen Schläuche mit dem verfärben und den Weichmacher ein Problem haben werden, dennoch finde auch ich den Mayhems für einen der besten transparenten PVC Schläuche.
Jeder wird hier aber andere Erfahrungen machen und mehr oder weniger zufrieden sein.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Mein Tipp ist, überleg es dir nochmal, nicht doch auf 12er o. 16er Hardtubes zu setzen,
> denn dafür gibt es bei weitem mehr Fittinge zur Auswahl. Aber auch für die Zukunft wäre es besser.



Ich bin eh am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt Hardtubes haben möchte. Derzeit nutze ich Norprene, da mein Case kein Fenster hat. Mit dem Case bin ich aber nie wirklich zufrieden gewesen und durch einen Arbeitskollegen bin ich gerade eh auf Case-Suche. Daher kann ich direkt für mich mitgucken.

Die TG-Seitenteile, welche derzeit so in sind, gefallen mir doch recht gut, jedoch erfordert dies natürlich ein sehr sauberes Arbeiten. Und hier sind Hardtubes einfach schöner, finde ich. Satiniert stelle ich mir mit dem G48 blau auch recht cool vor. Ob ich jedoch Bock auf das biegen habe, weiß ich noch nicht  



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Edit: Vorschlag, du bestellst dir ein Holzmaus-Acryl-Rohr, und satinierst es selber, zumindest könnte man es ausprobieren.
> Hier ne Anleitung.



Hmmm, interessant. Fraglich jedoch ob das Ergebnis meinen Ansprüchen genügen wird. Ich bin da etwas sehr Perfektionistisch.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> So einfach ist das Biegen nicht, nicht wenn es gut werden soll.



Das habe ich mir schon oft gedacht, wo ich die Leute hab PETG biegen sehen und dann gab es dort total die Stauchungen. Bei satinierten Röhren fällt das sogar noch viel stärker auf, wenn das Material gestreckt wird. Acryl ist dann auch noch mal anspruchsvoller. Daher habe ich sehr viel Respekt davor und ringe noch mit mir, ob es wirklich ein Gehäuse mit Fenster sein soll. 

Fenster und Schlauch geht aber genau so wenig wie schlechte Biegungen 

Hmmm, wobei ich nun gar nicht weiß, ob man satinierte Röhren wirklich biegen kann. Die Oberfläche ist ja nur satiniert und wenn ich dann den Außenbereich der Röhre strecke, dann dehnt sich hier die Oberfläche. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies dann eh total kotig (dumme Zensur) aussieht. 

Muss ich nachher mal checken, ob ich da irgendwas zu finde.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Trotzdem halte ich den Mayhems für einen der besten transparenten PVC Schläuche, die man aktuell kaufen kann.



Dann haben wir wohl schlicht eine unterschiedliche Definition von "besten PVC-Schläuchen". Worauf ich mich einigen könnte, wäre ein "schwer einzuschätzender Jeopardy-Schlauch". Ich kann kein Produkt als gut empfinden, das einem je nach Tageslage um die Ohren fliegen kann.
Dann ist es für mich ein kritisches Produkt, das erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit benötigt.
Wenn man genau eingrenzen kann, womit dieser Schlauch keinesfalls Kontakt haben darf, ist das was anderes, aber so geht es blind auf hohe See.
Das Double Protect kann scheinbar Auslöser sein, ist es vermutlich aber nicht alleine.
Ich kann einfach niemanden sorglos erzählen, dass dieser Schlauch "der beste PVC-Schlauch auf dem Markt ist", wenn ich gar nicht kalkulieren kann, was ihn zu einem Albtraum (gerade auch für Anfänger, die die Kombination Mayhems Schlauch + Double Protect hier fast täglich als unproblematisch mit auf den Weg bekommen) werden lassen kann.

Was erzählst Du einem solchen denn, wenn er sich (zurecht) über Deine Empfehlung nach entstandenem Schaden aufregen? "Ist halt Pech! Kann immer passieren, nun trifft es eben Dich. Der Schlauch ist trotzdem der beste! Viel Spaß beim Putzen!"?
So geht das nicht. Für mich ist das verantwortungslos.

Kalkulierbar=gut; unkalkulierbar=schlecht (zumindest bis er kalkulierbar geworden ist)

@IICARUS 
Ist ja nun wirklich nicht meine erste Wasserkühlung. Ich weiß das alles und auch die Temperaturen im Gehäuse (<35°C) und die des Wassers (max. 34°C) waren nie kritisch.
Solche Dinge übersehe ich auch einfach nicht. Dafür bin ich schon zu lange dabei.

Aber trotzdem danke (Vor allem für den Hinweis auf den anderen Vorfall, den suche ich mir mal raus. Vielleicht enthält er ja noch ein paar Indizien.).


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach niemanden sorglos erzählen, dass dieser Schlauch "der beste PVC-Schlauch auf dem Markt ist", wenn ich gar nicht kalkulieren kann, was ihn zu einem Albtraum (gerade auch für Anfänger, die die Kombination Mayhems Schlauch + Double Protect hier fast täglich als unproblematisch mit auf den Weg bekommen) werden lassen kann.



Ich hab geschrieben, es ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten aktuell verfügbaren transparenten PVC-Schläuche. Und nicht das dies der ultimative Heilsbringer ist, der dich bis ans Lebensende ohne Probleme begleitet.

Was bist du denn für nen Kacker?? 

Wir reden hier von dummen Kunststoffschläuchen. Wenn man kein russisch Roulette spielen will, muss man halt Gummi verbauen. Aber oops, auch da sind scheinbar Probleme möglich.

Ich bitte also nochmal vielmals um Entschuldigung, dass ich hier meine Erfahrung geteilt habe


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Hier gibt es den 12er Barrow für 6,20€.



Nett. Finde jedoch so rein gar nix zum Thema blending und satinierte Tubes


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Held des Abends. Ich hätte gerne hochauflösende Bilder zur Qualität vor und nach biegen


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wenn du die Arbeit gut machst, dann komme ich vorbei und dann biegst du meine auch direkt mit xD


----------



## Taskmaster (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben, es ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten aktuell verfügbaren transparenten PVC-Schläuche. Und nicht das dies der ultimative Heilsbringer ist, der dich bis ans Lebensende ohne Probleme begleitet.
> 
> Was bist du denn für nen Kacker??
> 
> ...



Dramaqueen...? Ich bin kein "Kacker", ich mag diese (Deine) unbegründete Lobhudelei und das Gehype nicht, obwohl man (Du) merkt und sieht, dass es Probleme gibt. Das kostet andere Menschen Geld und Zeit (und da ich es gerade erleben musste, nervt es mich eben umso mehr).

Du hast eben nicht bloß Deine Erfahrungen geschildert.
Siehe:


DARPA schrieb:


> Also was ich damit sagen will, der Mayhems Schlauch ist auf jeden Fall gut (wenig Trübung, wenig Auswaschungen). Wie immer ist es die Kombination aller Medien. Und zu Beginn alles sauber machen ist auch ganz wichtig.


Du hast impliziert, dass es in der Hand des Users liegt, ob der Schlauch gut (was er laut Dir ja auf jeden Fall ist) oder schlecht ist, der User bei einem Fehlschlag womöglich zu doof war, die Komponenten abzustimmen oder vernünftig zu putzen.

Es gibt Situationen, da trifft das auch durchaus zu. Nur ist diese eben keiner und man hat es momentan nicht selbst in der Hand, ob der Schlauch ejakuliert oder nicht (weil man einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum er es beim einen tut, beim anderen wieder nicht).
Man kann sich nach solchen Leidensgeschichten einfach nicht hinstellen und postulieren, dass eigentlich alles super ist.
Das ist einfach ärgerlich.

Der Schlauch verdient das Prädikat "bester auf dem Markt" so (noch) nicht. Man weiß nur einfach noch nicht so gut über ihn Bescheid wie über andere. Das lässt die Weste weißer erscheinen, als sie wirklich ist.
Nicht zu wissen, dass Uran strahlt, macht es nicht ungefährlich und zu DEM Nachmittagssnack schlechthin (und sollte der Esser dran sterben, ist er eben nicht genug mit dem Schwamm drüber gegangen).

Das haut nicht hin. Ehrlich nicht.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das tolle an der persönlichen Meinung ist, dass jeder eine hat und alle die eigene für die einzig richtige halten


----------



## base1900 (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch momentan den Mayhems Schlauch. Bei mir wird der auch nach 6 Monaten nicht trüb, was wohl am farbigen Kühlwasser liegt. Man siehts halt nicht.Auch keine Weichmacher im Wasser. Benutze EK Cryofuel.

Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass alle klaren PVC Schläuche Glücksspiel sind. Daher ist es schwer zu sagen welcher gut ist. Es gibt aber sehr schlechte wie den Masterkleer... Von daher kann man den Mayhems ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen, wenn jemand unbedingt klare Schläuche will.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessant, wie einem teilweise die Worte im Mund umgedreht werden.

Tja, zu unvorhergesehenen Problemen kann es immer kommen. Selbst bei Komponenten, die sich vorab scheinbar in statisch verwertbarer Anzahl bewährt haben.

Von daher gebe ich nur noch eine Empfehlung: Leute, kauft am besten gar nix!


----------



## Tekkla (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die verlinkten "Probleme" mit Norprene werden 2-3 Posts darunter ja schon wieder relativ. 

Ich habe jedenfalls als Newbie mit gutem Gewissen den Mayhems Ultra Clear gekauft, um kurze Zeit später hellen, fast durchsichtigen Schleim gepaart mit einigen grauen Elementen als transparent-grauen Schmodder im CPU Block zu haben. Vielleicht ist der Schlauch ja auch nicht das Problem. Vielleicht hat mir der Händler auch anderen Schlauch geliefert. Kein Plan. Setze ich jetzt mal voraus, dass der Händler keinen Mist geliefert hat, dann ist mein vollgeschleimter CPU Block halt ein Beispiel dafür, dass auch der Schlauch nicht frei von Problemen ist. Erschreckend sind nur die knappen 4 Wochen Einsatzzeit.

Jedenfalls ist das Thema kein triftiger Grund sich gegenseitig blöd an zu machen


----------



## Taskmaster (24. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Das tolle an der persönlichen Meinung ist, dass jeder eine hat und alle die eigene für die einzig richtige halten



Wenn es halt Meinungen wären und nicht als Faktum verkauft würden, klar.


base1900 schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass alle klaren PVC Schläuche Glücksspiel sind. Daher ist es schwer zu sagen welcher gut ist. Es gibt aber sehr schlechte wie den Masterkleer... Von daher kann man den Mayhems ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen, wenn jemand unbedingt klare Schläuche will.



Natürlich kannst Du ihn ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen (Auf welcher Grundlage? Im Zusammenspiel mit welchen Kühlmitteln? Wie viele unglückliche Fälle hast Du erlebt oder gegengelesen? Die anderen Schlauchmarken sind einfach schon viel mehr und über Jahre im Einsatz gewesen. Deswegen hast Du Daten, mit denen Du arbeiten kannst. Diese Resonanz hat der Mayhems einfach noch nicht. Also woher bist Du so sicher, dass er empfehlenswerter als alle anderen ist? Weil er bei Dir 6 Monate lief und mit Deinem Kühlmittel in Deinem Kreislauf funktioniert? Das reicht einfach nicht für eine Empfehlung.). Aber wenn Du das tust, wäre es fair, wenn Du Dein Wochenende bei einem Fehlschlag opferst, um den Kreislauf zu reinigen.

Beim Primochill LRT weiß man, was geht. Der Hersteller schränkt sogar ganz offen ein, was kritisch ist. Bei den Tygons weiß man auch Bescheid (eben durch massig Verwender [auch im und um die Laboranwendung] und deren Erfahrung). 
Masterschmutz hat sich seinen Ruf auch lange erarbeitet.

Mayhems fällt momentan durch Kühlmittel auf, die so ziemlich jeden Schlauch, ja ganze Kreisläufe zerlegen. Zu ihrem Schlauch gibt es einen 4-Zeiler, der erklärt, dass er - dank des angeblich neuartigen Polymers - nie absondern wird. Gleichzeitig kostet er nur einen Bruchteil der Konkurrenz. 
Nun tut er es aber doch unter noch völlig unbekannten Umständen und auch noch so gehäuft, dass sich Leidensgenossen schon im selben (kleinen) Forum antreffen.

Ich versteh diese Bereitschaft nicht, den in den Himmel zu loben.

Aber gut. Vielleicht macht Betroffenheit besonders wütend und letztendlich muss ich die Menschheit auch nicht verstehen.
Ich werde den jedenfalls niemandem mehr anpreisen und wenn er gekauft werden soll, die dringende Empfehlung geben, die ersten 6 Wochen öfter als gewöhnlich nachzusehen, ob sich der Rotz sammelt.

Denn das kann er und auch richtig derbe.
Nach dem Ablassen des blauen Double Protect und während der ersten Spülung mit dest. Wasser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TheTekkster
Edit: Ah, gute Idee. Woher hast Du Deinen Schlauch? Meiner war von Caseking.


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, auch bei mir Caseking. Aber das ist nur eine Idee, die mir spontan kam. Ich kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## chischko (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1. Hat sich eigentlich irgendwer schon einmal mit Laborschläuchen beschäftigt? Kenn das aus der Uni noch und da hatten wir auch komplett transparente Schläuche, die säurebeständig waren etc. und haben da unsere Steuerkreisläufe für die Hydraulikventile aufgebaut. Sahen hübsch aus und liesen sich gut verarbeiten und waren auch nach mehreren Wochen im Kreislauf noch absolut transparent etc. 
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung mehr wie der Hersteller hieß und unser alter Laborleiter ist verstorben  und der neue ist ne Flachzange

2. Ich hab nen Kunststoff-Top für meine D5 und habe nun einige feine Risse am Top um die Verschraubung herum entdeckt und will das nun zügig tauschen gegen eines aus Metall oder zumindest nen sehr viel festeres Teil (wie ihr seht hab ich keine Ahnung von den Materialien!). Welches kann man ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen?


----------



## Chukku (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub die echten Metalltops gibt es nur für DDC Pumpen, weil sie dort für die Geräuschdämmung am meisten Sinn machen.

Für die D5 kenn ich nur dieses recht hässliche und - was Anschlussmöglichkeiten angeht -  wenig flexible Teil:
Laing Messing Pumpenaufsatz 1/2 IG | D5 Aufsatze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Grundsätzlich dürften aber auch schon die schwarzen Kunststoff Versionen aus Acetal deutlich weniger Anfällig auf Spannungsrissbildung sein, als die Plexi Variante.


----------



## Shutterfly (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> 1. Hat sich eigentlich irgendwer schon einmal mit Laborschläuchen beschäftigt?



Tygon 2375, sind jedoch extrem teuer und kosten pro laufendem Meter ab ca 50 Euro (je nach Dicke, Durchmesser etc).

https://www.cmscientific.com/info_sheets/FT-Tygon-2375Ultra.pdf


----------



## chischko (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich glaub die echten Metalltops gibt es nur für DDC Pumpen, weil sie dort für die Geräuschdämmung am meisten Sinn machen.
> 
> Für die D5 kenn ich nur dieses recht hässliche und - was Anschlussmöglichkeiten angeht -  wenig flexible Teil:
> Laing Messing Pumpenaufsatz 1/2 IG | D5 Aufsatze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
> ...


Hmm OK danke! Das verlinkte Ding ist zwar hart hässlich aber mein Rechner ist ohnehin nur auf Power und Funktion ausgelegt und gar nich auf Optik.  
Hast Du nen Link zu einer der Acetal Varianten nen Link?



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte ein Foto posten, von dem Top. Würde mich interessieren.



Kann ich machen wenn ich Zeit habe bzw. die Kiste mal wieder offen ist (immer so nen Aufwand unter dem Schriebtisch hervorkramen, WaKü abschließen etc.


----------



## Chukku (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Hmm OK danke! Das verlinkte Ding ist zwar hart hässlich aber mein Rechner ist ohnehin nur auf Power und Funktion ausgelegt und gar nich auf Optik.
> Hast Du nen Link zu einer der Acetal Varianten nen Link?



Alphacool Eisdecke D5 Aufsatz - Black Acetal G1/4 - (VPP755/VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 Aufsatze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
EK-XTOP Revo D5 - Acetal  – EK Webshop
sind beide aus Acetal

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/31010
ist aus POM

Worin genau sich POM und Acetal nun unterscheiden, weiß ich leider nicht.
Aber beide dürften deutlich resistenter sein als Plexiglas / Acryl

*edit* möglicherweise ist POM und Acetal auch ein und das Gleiche.
Laut Wiki ist "Acetal" (unter anderem) die Kurzbezeichnung für Polyoxymethylen.. und das ist POM


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Tygon 2375, sind jedoch extrem teuer und kosten pro laufendem Meter ab ca 50 Euro (je nach Dicke, Durchmesser etc).
> 
> https://www.cmscientific.com/info_sheets/FT-Tygon-2375Ultra.pdf



Macht nur als Sammelbestellung Sinn und der Schlauch dann verteilt wird. Aber da läuft nichts mehr. 

Sammelbestellung Tygon 2375


----------



## base1900 (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Natürlich kannst Du ihn ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen (Auf welcher Grundlage? Im Zusammenspiel mit welchen Kühlmitteln? Wie viele unglückliche Fälle hast Du erlebt oder gegengelesen? Die anderen Schlauchmarken sind einfach schon viel mehr und über Jahre im Einsatz gewesen. Deswegen hast Du Daten, mit denen Du arbeiten kannst. Diese Resonanz hat der Mayhems einfach noch nicht. Also woher bist Du so sicher, dass er empfehlenswerter als alle anderen ist? Weil er bei Dir 6 Monate lief und mit Deinem Kühlmittel in Deinem Kreislauf funktioniert? Das reicht einfach nicht für eine Empfehlung.). Aber wenn Du das tust, wäre es fair, wenn Du Dein Wochenende bei einem Fehlschlag opferst, um den Kreislauf zu reinigen.


Naja ich verstehe , dass du nicht gerade erfreut bist über das Ergebnis. Ich wäre vermutlich auch am .

Die Erfahrungen auf die wir uns beziehen sind doch zum Großteil aus dem Web (Kaum einer hat alle Schläuche mal getestet). So auch meine. Und meine "Recherchen" haben halt ergeben, dass es weitaus weniger negative Erfahrungen als positive gibt mit dem Mayhems. So ziehe ich meine Schlüsse. Du findest bei jedem Produkt Horrorgeschichten und wenn jemand nach einer Empfehlung fragt ,kann man ihn ja darauf verweisen, dass er selbst nochmal andere Meinungen erfragen sollte. 

Ich gehe bei gesundem Menschenverstand davon aus, dass derjenige sich nicht nur auf eine Meinung verlässt.


----------



## the_leon (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ich Sitze gerade vor dem Vision von einem Kumpel.
Wir würden das gerne so einstellen das er Dauerhaft nur den Durchfluss anzeigt.
Geht das übers Vision Menü?
Oder über die Aquasuite?

LG, Leon


----------



## KillercornyX (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich was zu Plexiglas Komponenten sagen :
Wo immer ein Gewinde dran ist, darf man die fittings nur äußerst vorsichtig festdrehen. Wirklich nur ganz leicht handfest und soweit, dass die O-Ringe abdichten. 
Seit dem ich das weiß und so umgesetzt habe, ist mir kein Gewinde mehr gesprungen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wassersucht (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Taskmaster mal wieder in Höchstform



Er hat aber gar nicht mal unrecht. Wenn jeder das Zeug, das er/sie lediglich kurzzeitig benutzt hat und in diesem Mikrokosmos funktionierte, gleich zum Maß aller Dinge erklärt, dann hat das den Wert der üblichen Kundenbewertung bei Amazon ("5 STERNE!!eins11! BEZTE TOASTER EVA FÜHR DReiFUFZIG!", also keinen).
Wenn man dann noch die tatsächlich aufgetretenen Vorfälle herunterspielt, trägt man nicht unbedingt dazu bei, dass sich die besten Produkte durchsetzen, Hersteller gezwungen werden, nachzubessern.

User-Bewertungen haben leider immer Schlagseite und im Netz kann man in Zeiten von gekauften "Influencern", die ihren wie auch immer erworbenen Ruf schamlos ausnutzen, um ein paar Euro heimlich nebenher zu verdienen, auch nur bedingt trauen.

Letztendlich kann die eigene Erfahrung durch nichts ersetzt werden, man sich auf niemanden verlassen, der im Internet große Versprechungen gibt.


----------



## butzbert (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi hab mal ne Frage zwecks Radiatoren und Kühlleistung.
Wenn ich die Abmessungen Länge, Breite und Höhe multipliziere und das als Gesamtfläche nehme. Kann ich das Ergebnis als Kühlleistung nehmen. Möchte das gerne wissen zwecks Aufteilung Radiatoren im Gehäuse.


Ich weiß ist nicht genau die Gesamte Kühlfläche weil Rahmen und Gehäuse noch variieren.
Geht mir nur darum das ganze mal grob einteilen zu können.


----------



## butzbert (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Extern oder Passiv gehe. Ich will wissen was besser von der Kühlleistung ist. Einen MORA3 Extern oder einen 480er und 360er mit 120mm Lüftern Intern ?


----------



## butzbert (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der soll ja nicht Passiv wenn dann mit Lüfter


----------



## butzbert (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab ich auch festgestellt hab gerade mal über die schnelle Intern was zusammengestellt. Mit neuem Gehäuse bin ich um die 1000€ ne Menge Holz, was es mir an OC bringt ist die Frage?
Denke steht nicht im Verhältnis zum Preis.


----------



## Bullnados (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe einen 360er und einen 280er intern. Als nächstes werde ich aber noch einen oder zwei radical 2 420er extern betrieben. Damit das Ganze portabel leibt werden die externen mit zwei Schnelltrennkupplungen getrennt, um bei Bedarf einen Bypass legen zu können


----------



## butzbert (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich Extern mit dem MORA3 gehe gibt es eine Begrenzung wie lang die Schlauchzufühung sein darf ?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Paar Tipps für alle die 5,25 zoll schacht agbs wollen oder es für nötig halten:
Heute den Alphacool Eisfach verbaut - Qualität is in ordnung - nur die Blindkappen wenn man ihn, wie in meine Fall ohne Pumpe betreibt, könnten mit stabileren Plastik gefertigt werden. Das ist m.m nach viel zu weich und biegsam.
Wenn man einen Temperatursensor verbauen möchte, dann nur in den unteren Leuchtport. Das Wasser steigt nie ganz nach oben auf, deswegen würde der Sensor nie mit Wasser in kontakt kommen.
Die knappen 12 euro sollten einem es wert sein, den Traintport mit einem Doppelnippel und einem Kugelhan zu versehen. So leicht bekommt man nie den Agb geleert 
Den Einfüllport ganz vorne ist gelungen, die Öffnung ist aber für trichter zu klein, am Effektivsten kann man es mit den Spritzflaschen befüllen.


----------



## butzbert (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja nur mal so im Raum gestellt würden 5 Meter gehen oder sogar 10 Meter ? Pumpe dachte ich an eine Eheim 1046. Aber muss gestehen hab mich bis jetzt Null in Pumpen eingelesen.


----------



## Shutterfly (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine wichtige Anmerkung: Eine WaKü ist, wenn wir alle ehrlich sind, von der Notwendigkeit Geldverschwendung. Erwarte nun bitte nicht von einer WaKü sußer coole OC Ergebnisse. An die kommst du auch mit den guten Luftkühlern, dafür benötigt man keine WaKü. Auch Silent erreicht man mit Luft mindestens genau so gut wie mit Wasser.

Eigentlich kauft man sich nur eine WaKü weil man es will, nicht weil man sie braucht oder muss. Das wollte ich mal loswerden als ich "was es mir an OC bringt ist die Frage" gelesen habe.

OC wird eh überwertet meiner Meinung nach. Ob ich nun einen 4.20GHz, 4.80GHz oder 5.00GHz 7700K (für GPU gilt es ähnlich) habe bringt unterm Strich kaum die Mehrleistung, welche sie bringen müsste, um den Preis und Aufwand zu rechtfertigen.

Wenn ich heute 600 Euro in eine Custom WaKü stecke nur um 400MHz mehr aus einer CPU zu holen, dann bin ich dumm. Die 600 Euro spare ich nämlich und kaufe mir dann, wenn ich die Leistung wirklich brauche, die neuste aktuelle Hardware. Wenn die Zinsen nicht so im Keller wären würde man das Geld ggf. noch anlegen können.

Also: Der einzige Grund wieso man eine WaKü kauft ist: Weil man Bock drauf hat


----------



## butzbert (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Also: Der einzige Grund wieso man eine WaKü kauft ist: Weil man Bock drauf hat



Da wirst du wo Recht haben


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Also: Der einzige Grund wieso man eine WaKü kauft ist: Weil man Bock drauf hat



Es gehört sicherlich auch 'ne ganze Menge Beklopptheit dazu, denn für den unbeteiligten Betrachter wirken 600 € aufwärts in eine Wakü zu stopfen schon reichlich irre. 

Aber Typen wie ich werden abseits des notwendigen Bocks doch auch davon getrieben, dass ihre Rechenknechte selbst im Idle munter vor sich hin rauschen und surren und unter Last schlicht zu unangenehmen Brüllwürfeln mutieren. Jetzt herrscht hier Stille. Zwar eine über 600 € teure Stille, aber die möchte ich um nichts in der Welt wieder hergeben!


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei sich Wakü doch recht gut hält:
Das neuste Teil nach dem obligatorischen Graka-Fullcover an der Wakü des großen PCs dürfte der EK Supreme sein, also das Original was mal für S775 kam und ich auch dazu gekauft hatte.
Ich glaube nicht dass noch viele mit dem Luftkühler ihres Core2Duo auf S2011 unterwegs sind.


----------



## v3nom (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Mora3 hat 2,5m Schlauch hin und 2,5m zurück. Das schafft meine VPP755 easy auf der kleinsten Stufe. Dabei sind im Loop neben CPU und GPU Kühler noch weiterer 360er Radi.


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden ob Extern oder Intern *arghhhh*


----------



## chischko (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Mein Mora3 hat 2,5m Schlauch hin und 2,5m zurück. Das schafft meine VPP755 easy auf der kleinsten Stufe


Das ist relativ leicht begründet: In einem geschlossenen Kreislauf herrscht ein Gleichgewicht zwsichen "auf und ab" (also Wassersäule welche gegen die Schwerkraft wirkt und welche mit der Schwankkraft wirkt)... die Kräfte heben sich also auf. Der einzige Widerstand der überwunden werden muss ist der Reibungsverlust und das hält sich bei halbwegs glatten Oberflächen in den Schläuchen wirklich in Grenzen (Von Querschznittsverjüngungen mal abgesehen udn natürlich dem inneren Widerstand der Radis und Kühler etc. aber das war ja nicht Kern der Diskussion). Deswegen sollten auch 10m Zuleitung kein Problem sein für eine halbswegs potente Pumpe


butzbert schrieb:


> Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden ob Extern oder Intern *arghhhh*


Was steht extern im Wege? Ich würde zu extern tendieren aber kenne jetzt deine exakten PROs und CONs nicht...


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Extern währe im Moment Optimal mein Rechner steht direkt an einem kleinen Nebenraum. Da würde man vom MORA nix sehen und hören

Werde aber nach meinen Hausumbau meinen Rechner in einem Büro stehen haben und da weiß ich erhlich gesagt nicht wo ich da im Zimmer sowas hinstellen soll.
Naja Intern sieht auch besser aus oder nicht ?


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du zwischen Wand und Schreibtisch wie ich einen Spalt hast, wo die Wärme aufsteigen kann, dann kannste den Mo-Ra dort mit der separat verfügbaren Wandhalterung befestigen. Dann sieht man den auch fast nicht. Und hören kann ich meinen überhaupt nicht. Auf meinem 360er laufen 4x 180er Lüfter. Bei einer Sommerraumtemperatur von 26°C haben die beim Zocken mit maximale 400 RPM gedreht, während im System die Lüfter auf 600 RPM liefen, um eine Wassertemp. von 35°C nicht zu überschreiten.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Erst der Mo-Ra hat das System wirklich leise gemacht.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei wenn ich schon ein MO-RA nehme eher direkt schauen würde, ob ich Platz für den 420er habe.


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man kein Budgetlimit hat, jo, bin ich bei dir.


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir macht auch der Mora meinen Rechner leise.
In meinem Fall konnte ich im Sommer mit 700 U/min 33 Grad halten und nun halte ich mit 550 U/min 30 Grad.
Darüber komme ich in meinen Spielen nicht.

Mein Mora hatte ich zuvor ans Bein vom Schreibtisch von der Innenseite montiert um nicht viel Platz einzunehmen, aber dort stieg mir die ganze warme Luft entgegen und störte.
Da ich mir letztens einen neuen Schreibtisch kaufte, kaufte ich mir jetzt auch Füße zu meinem Mora und nun steht er dahinter auf dem Boden und sieht auch gut aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> nun steht er dahinter auf dem Boden und sieht auch gut aus.



Sprach er und zeigte die ekelhafte Wand aus Noctua-Farben


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir gefallen die trotzdem noch, ist halt Geschmackssache. 

Klar könnten schöner aussehen aber mir war am ende Funktionalität und leise und gute Kühlung bei geringer Drehzahl wichtiger als die Optik. Bei der Verwendung meines Rechners schaue ich in der Regel aufs Bildschirm und daher sind mir dann leise Lüfter lieber als Lüfter die irgendwelche Störgeräusche verursachen und mich oder meine Familienangehörige dann ggf. ständig nerven würden. Mein Rechner steht auch im Wohnzimmer so dass es nicht nur auf mich mit ankommt sondern auch andere nicht zu stören sollen, denn nichts ist nerviger vor dem Fernseher zu sitzen und irgendwelche Geräusche ständig im Hintergrund hören zu müssen.


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe ich jetzt aber richtig wenn ich diesen hier so kaufe :
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25000

Dann muss ich mir noch quasi die Füße dazu kaufen:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22200

Und zum guten Schluß damit das ganze auch noch gut aussieht so ein Blech hier:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22050

Wie sieht das mit dem Leistungsunterschied von einen MORA 360 und MORA 420 aus, was ich so gefunden haben tut sich die beiden nicht viel?


----------



## v3nom (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also das beste wäre natürlich ein 420er mit 4x200mm Noctua Lüftern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Müssen musst du gar nichts.

Wenn du ihn hinstellen willst, dann empfehlen sich die Füße schon. Alternativ die Wandhalterung, wenn du ihn an die Wand montieren willst. Die Blende ist nicht notwendig, lässt ihn jedoch viel sauberer Aussehen und verhindert das etwas in die Lüfter kommt.

Wenn du die Füße nimmst, dann kannst du dir auch einen Watercool AGB holen, welchen du an den MO-RA montieren kannst. Dann muss der nicht ins Gehäuse und das könnte kleiner werden.

Auf den MO-RA 3 360 kommen 9 120er Lüfter, auf den 420er kommen 9 140er Lüfter. Wie viel Kühlfläche das extra ist, kannst du dir ja ausrechnen.

Wie du diese Kühlfläche nun nutzt ist deine Sache. Du kannst dir z.B. eine Temperatur aussuchen und musst dann beim 420er dafür die Lüfter dafür weniger schnell drehen lassen. Ergo: Es ist leiser. Du kannst aber natürlich die Lüfter ähnlich schnell wie beim 360er drehen lassen, was dir dann niedrigere Temperaturen bringt.

Wie viel es unterm Strich bringt, hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab: Kühlflüssigkeit, welche Lüfter, wie schnell die sich drehen etc. Unterm Strich reicht für eine GPU und eine CPU auch der 360er. Jedoch vergleiche mal wie viel der 420er mehr kostet. Das sind ja nur mal grob 35 Euro. Und wenn dir Silent wichtig ist, würde ich eher den 420er nehmen.



v3nom schrieb:


> Also das beste wäre natürlich ein 420er mit 4x200mm Noctua Lüftern



Dem widerspreche ich. Es mag vielleicht gut sein aber für "das Beste" hätte ich gerne einmal Belege mit Fakten


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein PC jetzt ist auch komplett mit Noctua Lüftern bestückt bin ich auch Super zufrieden mit. Aber die sehen echt aus wie ein Haufen...... 
Weiß nich wieso die mal nix an ihre Farben ändern oder einfach mal ein paar Farbpaletten anbieten.

Also müsste mein Warenkorb so ausehen :
Warenkorb | Caseking

Der 420er sollte doch immer im Push und Pull betrieben werden oder hab da was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Shutterfly (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falsch verstanden. Der MO-RA kann auch einseitig betrieben werden. Du kannst also auch nur den LT nehmen, muss nicht der Pro sein.

Bitte bestelle den MO-RA direkt bei Watercool und supporte den Hersteller direkt. Ab 200 Euro ist bei denen Versandkostenfrei. Du hast also keinen Nachteil und hilfst dem Hersteller.

Und wenn du die 200er Lüfter nehmen willst, dann musst du die höhere Blende nehmen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22152


----------



## v3nom (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich. Es mag vielleicht gut sein aber für "das Beste" hätte ich gerne einmal Belege mit Fakten



Hehe, das hast du Recht. Das Beste wird es nicht sein, aber im Mora Bereich ist das schon mit das Beste was es gibt. Mit den Noctuas ist mein Mora leiser und kühler, als mit 9x140mm eLoops. Aber wegen dem höheren Drehzahlbereich der eLoops haben die mehr Reserven.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





butzbert schrieb:


> Der 420er sollte doch immer im Push und Pull betrieben werden oder hab da was falsch verstanden ?



Mit den 200er Lüftern im Push/Pull bekomme ich bei Volllast (CPU und GPU bei 100%) ca 0,7°C kühleres Wasser. Das finde ich gut, weil ich damit die Lüfter nochmal langsamer drehen lassen kann, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich da der Mora schont extrem gut kühlt. Dann brauchst du aber auch 2xBlenden und 2xGitter


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok gut zu wissen mit der Blende 
Finde irgendwie alles Sache von Watercool nett auch die Kühler für GPU und CPU die AGB auch. Scheint ja anscheinend optisch meine Marke zu sein. Sind die Sachen von Watercool auch technisch alle ok?

Bin ja immer der Meinung wer billig kauft tut das meistens 2 mal. Was ist den eure Empfehlung für eine 1080GTX und ein Coffe Lake soll wahrscheinlich bald kommen also der ganz große dann???


----------



## JPio (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der MoRa 3 420Lt und 4x 200er Lüffies reichen. Spart noch'n paar Taler. Kann aber nicht sagen ob die normale Blende reicht...

unterwegs vom SG 8+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> Mit den 200er Lüftern im Push/Pull bekomme ich bei Volllast (CPU und GPU bei 100%) ca 0,7°C kühleres Wasser. Das finde ich gut



Endlich mal Normale Leute 



Was ist mit diesem Teil zum Beispiel :
aqua computer airplex Gigant 1680 - Aluminium

Oder geht einfach nix über dem MORA?


----------



## Shutterfly (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Sind die Sachen von Watercool auch technisch alle ok?



GPU und CPU Kühler gehören zu den Besten. Die AGB ist hochwertig, da sie keine billige Plexi-Röhre beinhaltet sondern echtes Glas. Wenn du Watercool kaufst, machst du nix falsch. Ich habe ebenfalls CPU und GPU Block von denen. Haben mir so gut optisch gefallen, dass ich auch schlechte Kühlwerte akzeptiert hätte. Musst du aber nicht 

Watercool Heatkiller IV CPU Water Block Review - ExtremeRigs.net

TEMPERATURE | [2409] Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Copper Ni review – the deserved cooling | Cooling reviews @ReviewStudio.net

usw.

Wer einmal Watercool gekauft hat, braucht kein EK, Alphacool oder den sonstigen Kram


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Sind die Sachen von Watercool auch technisch alle ok?


Jain. Besser als andere, aber trotzdem die Ansage: alles genau checken!
Jetzt mal zwei Beispiele, die mir begegnet sind:
* Beim Heatkiller 4-GPU-Kühler mit Plexi leiern die Innensechskant-Schraubenköpfe (die man lösen muss, um reinigen zu können) quasi schon von einem schiefen Blick aus. Trotz hochwertiger Schlüssel von Imbus. Verstärkt wird das Problem dadurch, dass sie irrwitzig festgezogen sind, sodass man wirklich höllisch aufpassen muss.
* Die Verarbeitungsqualität macht auch bei Watercool gelegentlich mal Mittagspause.
Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt nicht so oft vor, aber eben auch. Also immer alles ganz genau prüfen. Perfekte Hersteller gibt es nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

30 Minuten Core Damage und Furmark auf R7 1700 @ 3.700 MHz und GTX 1070 @ 2.050 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann gut sehen, wie der Mo-Ra 360 LT das Wasser dezent um 3° runterkühlt und seine 4x 180mm Phobya Lüfter nie über 400 RPM hochdrehen. Der Hecklüfter mit 850 fest eingestellten RPM ist der SW3 Hecklüfter, der beim Gehäuse dabei war und auf dem der 140er Radi klemmt. Im Gehäuse scheffeln 4x 120mm Silent Wings 2 im Boden, dem Seitenteil und oberhalb des Front-Radis kühle Luft von außen ins System.

In dieser Hardwarekonstellation würde ich keinen 420er Mo-Ra und auch keine dafür notwendigen 4/8 bzw 9/18 Lüfter kaufen wollen. Es wäre wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. Dann doch lieber mit dem gesparten Geld das holde Weib schick ausgeführt 

Aber aus reiner Neugierde. Wieviel mehr würde ein Mo-Ra 420 mit Push/Pull bringen?


----------



## v3nom (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das kann man schwierig so pauschal sagen, aber ich denke das man das auf die Fläche hochgerechent schon abschätzen kann. Der 420er hat grob 36% mehr Fläche und würde auch grob soviel besser kühlen (beim Delta).
Ich habe mit nem 6950x @ 4,3GHz und ner GTX 1080 @ 2025MHz mit Furmark und Intel XTU (über 600W Last) ein Wasser/Luft Delta von 8,4°C mit 4x Noctuas und 7,7°C mit 8 Noctuas bei 55% PWM = 440rpm.


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> 30 Minuten Core Damage und Furmark auf R7 1700 @ 3.700 MHz und GTX 1070 @ 2.050 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier ein Vergleich zwischen 420LT und 360 LT
Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool  - Messergebnisse:


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber um auf das Thema Wasserkühlungen zurückzukommen: LED-Schwarzlicht. Nie gehabt, bis dato nur Kathoden.
Taugt oder bei Kathoden bleiben?


----------



## chischko (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

BTT: Ich hab ne standard D5 und gerade jetzt wegen der Risse ein neues Top bestellt und dabei kam die Frage auf, was ich bei ner D5 alles reinigen kann und muss bzw. anders formuliert: Lohnt es sich irgendwo was zu öffnen wenn keine Verschmutzungen zu sehen sind?


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schwarzlicht-LEDs? Niemand?


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und weiter steht im Raum: taugen UV-LEDs und hat jemand vielleicht sogar eine Empfehlung? Mich stört es ein wenig, dass man die Kathoden so gut sieht und im Corsair 750D ist kein Platz, um sie besser zu verbergen.


----------



## chischko (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Trotz aller Gesprächshistorie: Mit UV LEDs hab ich mal vor etwa 2-3 Jahren gearbeitet. War so ne fertige Rolle mit Fernbedienung ausm Saturn. Hatte leider keinen guten Effekt, sollte hinter dem Fernseher die Wand zu strahlen bringen... leider war der Effekt sehr überschaubar (gut zugegebenermaßen waren das auch sicher nicht die besten!). Jetzt hab ich KKs dahinter und es glüht rictig schön und wenn das Licht aus ist reflektiert es sogar und die Fussel auf der Couch glühen


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also um das etwas zu präzisieren:
Momentan habe ich die Revoltec Cold Cathode Twin Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Mit denen kommt man auch eigentlich recht weit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber man sieht sie halt auch ziemlich gut, was ich gerne vermeiden würde. An der Decke des Gehäuses ist aufgrund des Radiator aber genau 0 Platz und wenn ich sie in die Ecken verlege, bekomme ich das Gehäuse nicht ausgeleuchtet (und/oder die Kabel an den Kathoden sind zu kurz).

Nun gäbe es ja zum Beispiel diese LEDs: Lamptron FlexLight Professional - 15 LEDs - UV
(Gibt es einen bestimmten Hersteller, den man bevorzugen sollte?)
Solch dünne Streifen bekäme ich sicherlich unter. Ist halt nur die Frage, ob sie der Mühe Wert sind.


----------



## Antonio (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hey, kann mir einer von euch sagen ob das alles zsm passt mit dem Eisbaer ? wäre nett,  bin mir da nämlich unsicher .. 
Eine Poseidon 1080Ti soll auch noch mit in den Kreislauf, denkt ihr die Pumpe schaft das von dem Eisbaer?! 


Alphacool HF 13/10 Anschraubtulle 45deg drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black | Anschlusse 13/10 | Anschlusse | Shop | Alphacool

Alphacool Eiszapfen 13/10mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - Deep Black | Anschlusse 13/10 | Anschlusse | Shop | Alphacool

Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar 3m (9,8ft) Retailbox | Schlauche | Schlauche | Shop | Alphacool

Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD | Behalterzubehor | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Shop | Alphacool

Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml | Kuhlflussigkeiten | Shop | Alphacool


----------



## chischko (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bzgl. Hersteller hab ich mit Phillips ganz gute Erfahrungen... wie deren UV Dinger sind weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## chischko (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Antonio schrieb:


> hey, kann mir einer von euch sagen ob das alles zsm passt mit dem Eisbaer ? wäre nett,  bin mir da nämlich unsicher ..
> Eine Poseidon 1080Ti soll auch noch mit in den Kreislauf, denkt ihr die Pumpe schaft das von dem Eisbaer?!
> 
> 
> ...



Die LInks funktionieren nicht... weißen auf deref-web.de etc. ... Korrigier sie am besten schnell.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Antonio 
Ob die (kleine) Pumpe das schafft, ist schon ein wenig fraglich. Dabei handelt es sich übrigens um die Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC | Alphacool Pumpen | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool
Es kommt darauf an, wie viel Widerstand (du wirst außer einem GPU-Kühler noch [mind.] einen Radiator benötigen) du in deinem Kreislauf haben wirst. Selbst bei 12 Volt dürfte die Pumpe damit schwer zu kämpfen haben.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du zusätzliche Pumpleistung auftreiben musst.


----------



## Antonio (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Antonio
> Ob die (kleine) Pumpe das schafft, ist schon ein wenig fraglich. Dabei handelt es sich übrigens um die Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC | Alphacool Pumpen | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool
> Es kommt darauf an, wie viel Widerstand (du wirst außer einem GPU-Kühler noch [mind.] einen Radiator benötigen) du in deinem Kreislauf haben wirst. Selbst bei 12 Volt dürfte die Pumpe damit schwer zu kämpfen haben.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du zusätzliche Pumpleistung auftreiben musst.



hm. das klingt nicht so toll. Dann ist aber die frage wieso das Allu Set von EK es schaft mit einer pumpe und einem 240 Radiator. Ansonsten muss ich mal schauen wie ich das machen werde, da ich alles in einem Manta unter bekommen muss..


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, das schafft man, wenn man die Lüfter so aufdreht, dass der Luftdruck/-durchsatz passt. Das erzeugt aber in deinem Fall einen Krach, den du (so vermute ich) nicht unbedingt haben möchtest?!
Mit einem Radiator CPU + 1080Ti zu kühlen, wird eher kein Genuss für deinen Gehörsinn.


----------



## Antonio (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde jetzt nur ungern die Kühlung zurück schicken oder die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann dir - wie gesagt - nur davon abraten. Wenn du es um jeden Preis versuchen möchtest (du musst zum Beispiel auf Wassertemperaturen kommen, die alle Komponenten dauerhaft mitmachen), steht dir das natürlich frei. Ich prophezeie dir, dass das (selbst wenn die kleine Pumpe das hinbekommen sollte und dir bei Lüftern mit 2000rpm< nicht die Ohren wegfliegen) Vorhaben dich nicht glücklich machen wird.
Weder von den Temperaturen, noch von der Lautstärke.

Dann setz lieber auf günstige (und in diesem Fall deutlich bessere) Luftkühlung.
Normalerweise macht man sich auch vor dem Kauf einer Poseidon ein wenig über die Kühlung schlau. Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf. :/

Oder wie wäre es, erst mal NUR die CPU oder NUR die GPU (was sich bei einer Poseidon wohl anbietet) mit dem Eisbaeren zu kühlen und ein wenig zu sparen, dann mit ausreichend dimensionierten Komponenten nachzurüsten?

Edit: Wobei der Eisbär nicht vom CPU-Block entkoppelt werden kann. Wenn du also NUR GPU gehen würdest, hinge der Block einfach in der Luft herum. 
Ich würde es so einfach nicht machen. Egal wie rum. Nicht ohne zusätzliche Radiatorfläche und einer vernünftigen Pumpe. Das alles macht nur unglücklich. Ehrlich.


----------



## Haarstrich (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> BTT: Ich hab ne standard D5 und gerade jetzt wegen der Risse ein neues Top bestellt und dabei kam die Frage auf, was ich bei ner D5 alles reinigen kann und muss bzw. anders formuliert: Lohnt es sich irgendwo was zu öffnen wenn keine Verschmutzungen zu sehen sind?



Was willst Du bei einer D5 öffnen?  Wenn Du das Top wechselst einfach den Rotor, wird ja magnetisch gehalten, rausnehmen und abspülen, gut ist.


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry aber was ist ne D5 Pumpe ??? Wurde mir schon empfohlen und es wird dauernt davon geredet.
Gibt ne D5 von:
-Aquacomputer
-Alphacool 
-Watercool


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

D5 ist der Oberbegriff für die Bauart der Pumpe. 
Gibt viele verschiedene Modelle mit unterschiedlichen Zusatzfunktionen.
D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die Bauform ist aber D5-spezifisch.


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> CORST 5m/16.4ft UV Schwarz Lichter SMD5050 395-405nm 300led Ultra Purple LED Lichtleiste DC12V (Weiss PCB): Amazon.de: Beleuchtung



Schon mal die Produktbeschreibung davon gelesen? 



> * Fische haben Phototaxis, violette (nahe Lila) Farbe wird am besten für die Beleuchtung der Schwimmer in der Nacht verwendet, während nicht stören die fish.Ultraviolet Licht kann auch Papiergeld und Desinfektion


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok das heißt für mich jetzt als Neuling?
Sind das generell die Premium Pumpen die D5 Bauart ?
Gibt es gute und schlechte unter den verschiedenen Herstellern ?


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

D5 ist eine Pumpenserie in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen aus dem Hause Laing.



			
				http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/pumpen/1139-test-pumpen-im-roundup.html?start=6 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei der D5 Serie gibt es mittlerweile verschiedene Ausführungen. Hier sind mit unter größere Unterschiede fest zu stellen. Bietet schon die normale D5 eine in die Pumpe integrierte Steuerungsmöglichkeit in 5 Stufen über einen an der der Pumpe direkt angebrachten Regelknopf so kann beim PWM Modell z.b. die Regelung ganz einfach über die Hauptplatine bzw. über einen Lüfterausgang geregelt werden. Diese Varianten gibt es von mehreren Herstellern.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Schon mal die Produktbeschreibung davon gelesen?



Naja, die LED-Herstellung ist wohl mittlerweile auch in chinesischer Hand. 
Zumindest haben sie es durch den Google-Übersetzer gejagt. Ist ja schon mal was. 

Der Inhalt ist aber ok. Zur Wasseraufbereitung (z.B. im Aquarium) und zum Prüfen von Sicherheitsmerkmalen auf Geldscheinen setzt man UV-Licht ein.


----------



## butzbert (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann könnte ich mir ja quasi die günstigste D5 zwischen den verschiedenen Hersteller auswählen, wenn das sowieso alles das gleiche ist.


----------



## Tekkla (26. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die D5 von AC mit Aquabus schaue ich mir gerade an und frage mich wie das mit dem Aquabus so funktioniert. An der Aquaero sind ein low und ein high Anschluss. Am high hängt meine Aquastream dran. Was aber, wenn ich ein weiteres Aquabusgerät wie z.B. Farbwerk an den Bus anschließen will? Einfach als low anklemmen und dann in der Aquasuite den Anschluss konfigurieren? Oder einen Splitty kaufen?


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. Ich hätte es anders formulieren sollen. Die Frage sollte lauten: Wenn ich mehr als ein Aquabusgeräte am Aquaero betreiben will, was brauche ich dann?

Ich habe es aber nun selbst herausgefunden. Splitty bei mehr als 2 Geräten. Ansonsten reicht auch ein Y-Kabel.


----------



## butzbert (27. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für eine Pumpe würdet ihr mir empfehlen wenn ich einen MO-RA3 420 Extern nutzen möchte ?
Der Durchfluss scheint ja laut Test nicht so wichtig. Gibt es schon Erfahrung zwecks der Langlebigkeit?


----------



## Taskmaster (27. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was genau hattest du jetzt noch mal geplant? Also zusammengefasst, damit man mal alles auf einen Blick hat.

CPU und GPU sollen ins Wasser, der MoRa 10 Meter weit weg? Nur MoRa (klein/groß) oder mit internen Radiatoren?
Das wurde jetzt alles ein klein wenig unübersichtlich und man (oder ich zumindest) weiß gar nicht, welcher Vorschlag nun bei dir tatsächlich gepunktet hat, welcher nicht gut ankam.


----------



## JPio (27. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum Benutzt du deinen anderen Thread nicht weiter ? 
Kannste umbenennen und man hat alles in einem Thread zusammen...
Macht das ganze wesentlich übersichtlicher...   [emoji4]

unterwegs vom SG 8+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## butzbert (27. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon gepostet, welche Pumpen was taugen.
> 
> Zum Thema Langlebigkeit, ich habe ne 13 Jahren alte D5 dir immer noch funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Was bringt es mir wenn ich einen Test durchlese was die Langlebigkeit angeht? Eine D5 ist ein weiter Begriff oder ? Welche Marke zum Beispiel ? Ich würd ja gerne eure Erfahrungen hören von Usern die sich mit dem Thema WaKü schon länger beschäftigen.
Test kenne ich übrigens schon  Auch ich kann die Tante Google bedienen 
Meinen alten Thread nutze ich nicht mehr weil da so gut wie keiner geantwortet hat. Da sollte es auch um das Thema Gehäuse gehen da hab ich mich ja auf das Phanteks Primo festgelegt.
Außerdem war es mir da noch nicht so bewußt wie es im Forum läuft, naja wer lesen kann ist da halt im Vorteil.

-Also ich möchte CPU und GPU kühlen
-Möglichst viel OC, das ganze möglichst Silent
-Radiator soll auf jeden Fall jetzt der MO-RA3 420 werden
-Maximal 5Meter Schlauchlänge auf jeden Fall zuerst in diesem Zimmer

Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wie ich das mit Leitungen angehe finde da viele Möglichkeiten gut.
Ich werde dann später mal ein Thema eröffnen mit Warenkorb und genauer Beschreibung. Will mir halt Zeit lassen ist ja nix was ich sofort haben muss.
Problem ist das man hinter her immer schlauer ist!


----------



## butzbert (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pumpen, welche die gängigsten und bewertesten sind, habe ich schon gepostet, und deren Vor und Nachteile.
> 
> Wenn du den Test kennst, warum fragst du dann was eine D5 ist?



Ich muss mich nicht rechtfertigen nur weil jemand heute anscheinend keine gut Laune hat!


----------



## butzbert (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weißt du hab da keine Lust drauf jetzt genau das Gespräch zurückzuverfolgen. Hab schon mal was nach Pumpen gefragt war meines erachtens aber nix mit Langlebigkeit. 
Davon mal ab bist du nicht der einizge im Forum der immer auf das gleiche Thema antworten muss. Wie du selber schreibst kann man als Neuling nicht genug Infos haben.
Teilweise schaue ich mir bei solchen Test auch nur das Fazit und die Leistungen im Diagramm an. Hab eben auch nochmal schnell den Test überflogen und nix darin gefunden was schildert was eine D5 Pumpe ist.

Aber lieber Liquid ich sage es dir jetzt und allen anderen Usern im Forum Dankeschön!


----------



## butzbert (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für deinen tollen Google Tipp noch mal, du hast es einfach drauf


----------



## butzbert (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab es nicht verstanden was eine D5 Pumpe ist trotz Google. Bis jetzt sprichst nur du hier, finde das kannst jetzt auch nicht verallgemeinern.
Bis jetzt dachte ich auch wenn man in einen Laber Quatsch Thread ist, das man da auch einfach mal ne Frage reinhauen kann. 
Aber wenn sich noch andere von mir genervt fühlen ziehe ich mich gerne zurück.


----------



## Tekkla (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Es hat halt keiner mehr Bock, immer wieder die gleichen Fragen zu beantworten, die bei der kleinsten
> Recherche, schon beantwortet werden.



Dieses ewige Wiederholen von für einen selbstverständlichen Wissens ist seit Anbeginn der Wissensaustausch der Massen im Internet so. Kennst du noch das Giga-Forum? Wie oft musste man da immer und immer wieder den alten Kram durchkauen, obwohl in den angepinnten Themen das meiste schon stand... 

Apropos angepinnte Themen: Hat einer von euch alten und bewanderten Hasen nicht Lust diese Themen hier im Forum auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen? In Teilen könnte das schon helfen die Fragen von uns Noobs zu reduzieren.


----------



## butzbert (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe das ja ich haße ja selber ständige Wiederholungen. Aber wenn es dich so abnervt dann schreib halt einfach nix dazu und gut ist es.
Oder du haust einfach einen Link rein vom Forum wo ne Erklärung steht.
Ich kann alles bei Google zu dem Thema nachlesen dafür brauch ich mich nicht im Forum anmelden. 
Ist ja jetzt nicht so das ich einen persönlichen Beitrag hier durchnerve, hab auch keine Lust mir vorher wirklich Gedanken drüber zu machen was ich gerade hier ins Forum schreibe.

Denke mal die meisten Leute verfolgen das auch irgendwann nicht mehr wenn sie erst eine WakÜ im Rechner haben. Meine irgendwann läuft das Teil und gut ist es doch einfach.
Außer du bist verrückter Case-Modder und stehst voll drauf.

Und ein Rage Quitt brauchst hier nicht machen
Meld dich doch einfach in anderen Forum an und gut ist es


----------



## butzbert (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier mal 2 verschieden Testergebnisse was Pumpen Lautstärke angeht.

picload.org | lautstaerke.png
picload.org | desktop08.28.2017-07.40.29.05.png

Ein Ergebnis ist von Hardwaremax das andere hier aus dem Forum von einem Review.

Bei der Aquastream XT z.B. sind 6 DB Unterschied. Was bringt mir so ein Test dann gar nix im Endeffekt.
-Kann ne Pumpenabweichung zwischen Modellen sein
-Nächste Frage wie wurde das Mikro gehalten zum Lautstärke messen
-Unterschied zwisschen verschiedenen Messgeräten

Änhlich ist es beim Durchfluss doch auch da kommen sogar noch verschieden PC Syteme und Kühlkreislaufe hinzu.
Viele Ergebnisse die nicht zusammen passen finde ich irgendwie.

Was für mich jetzt gut aussieht ist die Eispumpe VPP755


----------



## Chukku (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Was für mich jetzt gut aussieht ist die Eispumpe VPP755



Und dabei ist das die einzige Pumpe, die du absolut NICHT nehmen solltest:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...688-alphacool-vpp-755-a.html?highlight=vpp755
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...eispumpe-vpp755-ausfall.html?highlight=vpp755

Mit einer D5 machst du nichts falsch (obwohl die "PWM" Varianten mit einigen Mainboards Probleme machen.. also lieber eine ohne PWM nehmen).


----------



## v3nom (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die VPP755 ist ne super leiser Pumpe, aber leider musste ich die erste tauschen und die 2. läuft auch ab und zu nicht mehr an.


----------



## Chukku (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist genau das Problem
Sie ist theoretisch super gut... wenn man sie nur kurz für einen Testbericht einbaut, dann besticht sie durch sehr gute Laufruhe und sehr hohe Förderleistung.
Dementsprechend positiv fallen auch viele Testergebnisse aus.

Leider ist sie mittelfristig einfach nicht zuverlässig... bleibt einfach stehen bzw. springt manchmal erst gar nicht an.
Das ist natürlich ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium für eine WaKü Pumpe.

Ich denke, dass Alphacool dieses Problem durchaus in den Griff bekommen kann, wenn sie die Pumpe noch weiterentwickeln.
Aber solange keine Revision 3 auf dem Markt ist, würde ich die Finger von dem Ding lassen.

Angeblich sind sie ja gerade dabei noch Verbesserungen durchzuführen, wollen sie aber weiterhin "Rev. 2" nennen... das finde ich ehrlich gesagt zu undurchsichtig und wenig vertrauenserweckend.
Zumal sie keine konkrete Aussage darüber abgeben, worin diese "Verbesserungen" denn eigentlich bestehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Butzbert ich Empfehle dir die Aquastream Ultimate. Habe einen MoRa 2 Pro im Einsatz und gekühlt wird CPU, Spannungswandler, Chipsatz und Grafikkarten. Dabei steht der MoRa 2 Meter vom Tower weg. Bei minimal Leistung der Aquastream habe ich immer noch 16 L/h (Auto Regelung nach Wassertemperatur ) 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute die sich darüber aufregen, dass 16L/h gar nicht geht in 3... 2... 1... ;p


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sie ja Temperatur gesteuert ist und das Autark, kann sie bis 80 L/h hoch gehen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gehen tut, was die Temps der Komponenten zulassen. Wobei 16l/h vermutlich wegen des relativ geringen Durchflusses sehr viel Messungenauigkeit aufweist.


----------



## Haarstrich (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufregen tut mich das nicht. Für interessierte User:

http://homepages.uni-paderborn.de/wgs/Dlehre/Stroemung.pdf
Warmeubertragung – Wikipedia

Fazit: Der Wärmetransport in einer turbulenten Strömung ist effizienter als bei der laminaren Strömung.



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Gehen tut, was die Temps der Komponenten zulassen. Wobei 16l/h vermutlich wegen des relativ geringen Durchflusses sehr viel Messungenauigkeit aufweist.



+1


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temperaturen der Komponenten liegt bei max 45°C, Wassertemperatur bei 31°C. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Haarstrich
Jo, das ist jetzt nicht so kontrovers, wie mancher vielleicht meint. War es schon 2002 nicht.
Watercooling Physics - Laminar and Turbulent Flow - Overclockers


----------



## Tekkla (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade wenn es in extreme Bereiche geht, und darunter zähle ich beim PC z.B. eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung, dann trifft man schnell mal auf Dogmatiker. Da ist dann X das Beste und Y ein Muss und Z geht gar nicht. Das wird selber nicht mehr hinterfragt und alle die das hinterfragen zu Ketzern. Zum Glück ist mir das hier noch nicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat ja nichts mit Dogmatik zu tun. Es ist schlichte Physik. Wenn der Durchfluss zu gering ist, fließt das Kühlmedium geordnet/laminar und es fehlen die nötigen Turbolenzen für eine effektive Aufnahme der Wärme.
Wenn andere das anders sehen, sie diesen effektive Wärmeaustausch (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht benötigen oder das Wasser auf andere Weise durchwirbeln, dann ist das ja per se kein Problem. Soll jeder glücklich werden, wie er mag.


----------



## Orka45 (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand einen R9 390 kompatibles Fullcover welches man mittlerweile günstig/günstig gebraucht bekommt?


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

R9 390 ist doch alles costomdesign oder?
Dann bleibt wohl nur Alphacool Kühler

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das hat ja nichts mit Dogmatik zu tun. Es ist schlichte Physik. Wenn der Durchfluss zu gering ist, fließt das Kühlmedium geordnet/laminar und es fehlen die nötigen Turbolenzen für eine effektive Aufnahme der Wärme.
> Wenn andere das anders sehen, sie diesen effektive Wärmeaustausch (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht benötigen oder das Wasser auf andere Weise durchwirbeln, dann ist das ja per se kein Problem. Soll jeder glücklich werden, wie er mag.



+1 - hatte nicht vor das kontrovers zu disskutierem. Sollte nur ein Hinweis auf die physikalischen Zusammenhänge sein.


----------



## Nenharma (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> R9 390 ist doch alles costomdesign oder?
> Dann bleibt wohl nur Alphacool Kühler



Nope, gibt für ein paar Design´s Kühler, z.B. von Bykski, den habe ich auf einer VT3DX 390X drauf und ist super!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Haarstrich (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die XFX R9 390X 8GB  (R9-390X-8VR6), die ist Referenz, gibts auch was von WC.


----------



## Nenharma (28. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen R9 390 kompatibles Fullcover welches man mittlerweile günstig/günstig gebraucht bekommt?



Du müsstest genauer werden und mal deine GPU bennenen, dann kann man was raussuchen!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## TheAbyss (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich bin eh am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt Hardtubes haben möchte. Derzeit nutze ich Norprene, da mein Case kein Fenster hat. Mit dem Case bin ich aber nie wirklich zufrieden gewesen und durch einen Arbeitskollegen bin ich gerade eh auf Case-Suche. Daher kann ich direkt für mich mitgucken.
> 
> Die TG-Seitenteile, welche derzeit so in sind, gefallen mir doch recht gut, jedoch erfordert dies natürlich ein sehr sauberes Arbeiten. Und hier sind Hardtubes einfach schöner, finde ich. Satiniert stelle ich mir mit dem G48 blau auch recht cool vor. Ob ich jedoch Bock auf das biegen habe, weiß ich noch nicht
> 
> ...


Moin, falls die Frage noch aktuell ist, ich habe ja gerade mein Projekt mit den ALC Acryl 16er Satinierten Rohren fertig gestellt. Da ich blutiger Wakü Anfänger war, war es ein bisschen wie der 2. vorm ersten Schritt, entsprechend lange hats gedauert, aber ich bin echt glücklich mit dem Ergebnis (optisch wie technisch läuft das System über meinen eigenen Erwartungen). Werde es in den nächsten Tagen im "Zeigt her Eure PCs" mal vorstellen, wenn Interesse besteht.

Grundsätzlich braucht man mehr Hitze und mehr Geduld bei Acryl, und man muss bei satiniertem Acryl tatsächlich noch etwas vorsichtiger sein, sonst wird´s hässlich. Mein Ergebnis ist sicher nicht perfekt (da Anfänger), aber für mich persönlich absolut akzeptabel. Der Biegeradius von 16er Rohr ist auch noch einmal ne Sache für sich, ich kam leider um den Einsatz eines Winkels nicht herum, hätte gern alles durchgängig gebogen.


----------



## MfDoom (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist norprene 16/10 schlauch so selten geworden? Finde es nur noch bei ebay und recht teuer


----------



## Taskmaster (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm doch die Alternative: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 3m

Ansonsten aber hier zum Beispiel:
Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Chukku (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird doch noch bei verschiedenen Händlern gelistet:

Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch, 15,9/9,6mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

darfst halt nicht nach "16mm" suchen, weil er laut Artikelnamen 15.9mm hat.


----------



## Orka45 (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nenharma schrieb:


> Du müsstest genauer werden und mal deine GPU bennenen, dann kann man was raussuchen!
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Nenharma


Ooops

ist ne Saphire Nitro 390


----------



## Taskmaster (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Not halt mal z.B. den EKWB CoolingConfigurator benutzen und schauen. 

Der Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany wäre auch kompatibel (so Du ihn noch irgendwo auftreibst).



> Kompatibel
> 
> Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-00-20G)
> Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Tri-X + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11241-02-20G)
> ...


----------



## the_leon (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Orka45 schrieb:


> Ooops
> 
> ist ne Saphire Nitro 390



Liquid Extasy bietet einen Kühler für dieses Modell an.


----------



## Nenharma (29. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Liquid Extasy bietet einen Kühler für dieses Modell an.



Genau, und zur Zeit sogar mit Rabatt!
Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkuhlern fur ihren PC - liquidextasy.de
Ob es für den passenden Kühler dann auch ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber gucken kannste ja mal.


----------



## butzbert (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure Lüfter angeschlossen?

Wenn ich jetzt 7 Lüfter auf meine Radiatoren laufen lasse Plus 2 Gehäuselüfter. 
Kann ich dann mit Y Adaptern auf mein Mainboard gehen? Laut Asus kann ich jeden einzelnen Lüfteranschluss mit 1Ampere und 12Watt belasten!

Dann habe ich aber alle Lüfterdrehzahlen nach meiner CPU Temperatur geregelt.
Reicht sowas aus oder sollte man es über Wassertemperatur regeln lassen ?


----------



## TheAbyss (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du solltest nicht alle Lüfter über einen Header betreiben, ausser du planst ein neues Board ein...  Du meinst 12V und 1 A.. also 12W. Bei einer Wasserkühlung sollte man nach Wassertemperatur oder Delta-T regeln (also Differenz aus Ansaugtemperatur / Umgebungsluft und Wassertemperatur). Mein Vorschlag, nimm Geld für nen Aquaero 5 oder 6 in die Hand, dann bekommst du alles was du brauchst. Wenn der Aufpreis zum AE6 in dein Budget passt, nimm den, da er flexibler ist im PWM Betrieb und auch bei Regelung über Spannung nicht die Abwärme eines AE5 entwickelt.


----------



## v3nom (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei vielen Lüftern -> PWM
Bei PWM kannst du dir die 12V direkt von NT holen und brauchst nur das PWM Signal vom MB oder Aquaero holen. Da kommt ein normaler User nicht an das technische Limit.


----------



## butzbert (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mir so einen Aquaero 5 LT besorge, dann hab ich alle Sensoren dabei und kann das ganze über Software regeln?


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn, dann gleich die 6 LT nehmen. Weniger Probleme mit Leistungslimits im Umgang mit vielen Lüftern. 

Sensoren hat die Aquaero als solche erst einmal gar nicht. Mit beiliegend sind aber einige Temperatursensoren, die man im Gehäuse anbringen kann. Man kann am Aquaero insgesamt 8 Sensoren anschließen. Es gibt z.B. von Aquacomputer Durchflusssensoren oder auch Wassertemperatursensoren u.a., die man in den Loop einbauen und an der Aquaero anschließen kann. Diese Daten dieser Sensoren werden in der Aquasuite angezeigt und können sehr flexibel dazu verwendet werden Lüfter und ggf. eine passende Pumpe zu steuern.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so einen Aquaero 5 LT besorge, dann hab ich alle Sensoren dabei und kann das ganze über Software regeln?



Grundsätzlich richtig, du bekommst (4?) Folien-Sensoren dazu, mit denen du die Ambient-Temp (Aussen/Ansaugluft) messen kannst, gleichzeitig benötigst du aber noch nen Wassertemperatursensor im Loop. ein 5 LT hat den Nachteil, dass er nur einen PWM Header hat, man müsste jetzt wissen was für Lüfter du regeln möchtest.

Edit: Mist zu spät^^

Edit Edit: Ich bin in der Bauphase auch vom 5 LT auf den 6er (Pro) gewechselt... der 6er hat DEUTLICHE Vorteile und ggf. bereits ne 2017er Softwarelizenz, sodass du ohne weitere Hilfsmittel deine Board-Sensoren mit einbeziehen kannst...


----------



## butzbert (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Balcknoise NB-eLoop® SeriesB12-PS davon 7 Stück und noch 2 Gehäuse Lüfter von Noctua. 
Temperatur Sensor kostet 10€ im Loop das ist ja ok.
Was heißt nur einen PWM Header ?


----------



## TheAbyss (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Balcknoise NB-eLoop® SeriesB12-PS davon 7 Stück und noch 2 Gehäuse Lüfter von Noctua.
> Temperatur Sensor kostet 10€ im Loop das ist ja ok.
> Was heißt nur einen PWM Header ?



Ok, dann nimm AUF JEDEN FALL den AE 6LT. Header = Anschluss. Beide AEs haben 4 Lüfter-Anschlüsse (Header), der AE5 hat 1x PWM, 3x 3Pin Spannungsgeregelt, der AE6 hat 4x PWM, die auf Spannung umgestellt werden können.. du kannst also deine 7 PMW Lüfter per y-Kabel an die Ausgänge hängen... was für Radiatoren hast du bestückt?


----------



## butzbert (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch keine Radis bin ja an zusammenstellen meiner WaKü. Bekomme noch ein Angebot von Watercool mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Wenn ich wirklich noch ne WaKü kaufe dann will ich ein 480er und ein 360er Intern verbauen. Watercool hat aber nur 50mm Stärke bei Radis. Hier im Forum werden ja 30mm empfohlen. Wollte ja erst Extern mit dem MO-RA bin ich jetzt aber wieder von ab. 
Also ganz erhlich ich weis nicht ob mir die ganze Knete das Wert ist. Aber irgendwie läßt mir das Thema keine Ruhe


----------



## Painkilleraxel (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

@butzbert:
Mach das mal,das Schokt. Ich war auch Jahrelang nur mit LÃ¼fter unterwegs. Hab dann Angefangen mich in die Materie einzulesen und mich gut Informiert. 
Bin heil Froh das ich mit WakÃ¼ nun angefangen habe. Nicht nur das es Super aussieht,was du ja immer wieder Ã¤ndern kannst/wirst! , es ist so schÃ¶n leise der Pc neben sich.
Kann nun zocken und hÃ¶r nur ein leises surren neben mir.  Auch die Erfolge,die du haben wirst wenn du den ersten Loop am Laufen hast ohne Wasserleck.
Dann mÃ¶chtest du gerne wissen: " wie Warm ist den nu mein Wasser eigentlich und wie viel kÃ¼hlen den meine Radis runter" , dann kommen die ersten Temp.-Sensoren rein und noch ne
kleine Poti-LÃ¼ftersteuerung und so gehts dann immer weiter,hier noch ein kleines LÃ¤mpchen oder doch gleich ein RGB Diodenband, weil du angefixt bist.

Ich persÃ¶nlich habe gemerkt das zwar 30mm Radis gut sind, 60mm sind zu Dick um LÃ¼fter leise laufen zulassen, aber 43mm (40mm) ist optimal.
Diese kommen dann auch noch mit 700 RPM  LÃ¼fterdrehzahl zurecht.
Habe in meinem Case einen 30mm x 240er   +   60mm x 120er (war blÃ¶dsinn)  + 43mm x 420er  (ist der beste)

Mach es und du wirst spass und freude habe. Klar billig ist das nicht,aber die Grundausstattung bleibt ja immer.

Und um LÃ¼fter mit Strom zu versorgen und anzusteuern ,kann ich dir diese LÃ¼ftersteuerung empfehlen. Sieht gut aus,ist gut verarbeitet und hat Regelbereich von 0-12V .
Luftersteuerung LAMPTRON FC6 Fan, 5,25" online kaufen | Pollin.de
Kannst dann auch mehrere Lüfter auf einen Anschluss legen,must nur darauf achten,das du dann nur von einem Lüfter das PWM Signal anschließt . Also wenn du z.b ein 480er Radi hast mit 4 Lüfter,alle zusammen schliesen und von einem aber nur das 3. Kabel mit anschliessen an der Lüfteranschluss.So kanste alle 4  aufeinmal über ein Drehregler regeln und bekommst von einen das PWM Signal. 
Da der Anschluss nicht mit 4 Signalen,die auch noch etwas unterschiedlich sind, zurecht kommt.


----------



## butzbert (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Wenn, dann gleich die 6 LT nehmen. Weniger Probleme mit Leistungslimits im Umgang mit vielen Lüftern.


Aquaero 5 Die maximale Belastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt 19,8 W (1,65 A bei 12V)
Ein Blacknoise B12-PS nimmt 0,95 Watt und 79,2 milli Ampere. Bedeutet ich kann 20 Lüfter davon an einem Ausgang legen 
Finde das reicht irgendwie für meine 9 Lüfter oder nicht ?




TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ok, dann nimm AUF JEDEN FALL den AE 6LT. Header = Anschluss. Beide AEs haben 4 Lüfter-Anschlüsse (Header), der AE5 hat 1x PWM, 3x 3Pin Spannungsgeregelt, der AE6 hat 4x PWM, die auf Spannung umgestellt werden können.. du kannst also deine 7 PMW Lüfter per y-Kabel an die Ausgänge hängen... was für Radiatoren hast du bestückt?


Aquaero 5 
Besonderheit „Lüfter 4“: Dieser Anschluss ist sowohl für den Anschluss konventioneller
Lüfter als auch für PWM-gesteuerte Lüfter geeignet. Für PWM-
Lüfter muss im Menü „Ausgänge“ → „Lüfter“ → „Lüfter 4“ → „Regelmodus“
der Eintrag „PWM-geregelt“ ausgewählt werden.

Das würde doch bedeuten das ich 3 Anschlüsse für PWM Lüfter habe oder nicht ?


----------



## Rarek (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

butzbert... verstehe ich das richtig, dass du auf Wakü umsteigen willst, aber fast kein Geld inne Hand nehmen möchtest?

du solltest dir in Erinnerung rufen, das ein Custom Loop schnell teurer werden kann als die Hardware, welche er kühlen soll 



ich mein... mein Loop hat mich ja auch nur schlappe 850€ nicht gekostet, aber später kamen dann noch Kleinteile dazu, sodass ich mittlerweile bestimmt 900 ocken nur an Kühlung im PC habe

aber kurzum:
ja sie ist es wert... nur haste später noch das Problem, dass man immer daran rumschrauben möchte  
(nicht immer, aber sehr häufig schon gelesen - ist wie nen Kind und Bauklötze... immer nur am bauen)


----------



## pope82 (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann ich nur bestätigen, ich baue eigentlich ständig dran 
ist aber eben ein hobby, ich mag das basteln an sich und das testen der hardware. deswegen macht es mir dann auch nichts aus, geld da rein zu stecken.
jemandem, bei dem das nicht so ist, würde ich lieber nen guten luftkühler oder ne AiO empfehlen. das reicht auch völlig eigentlich.


----------



## butzbert (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> butzbert... verstehe ich das richtig, dass du auf Wakü umsteigen willst, aber fast kein Geld inne Hand nehmen möchtest?



Denke verstehst du Falsch so sieht im moment meine Loop Idee aus sind schon 1.100 Euronen. 
Wieso soll ich für ne Lüftersteuerung mehr Geld ausgeben wenn sie nix bringt ? 
Ist meine erste WaKü hab da keine Ahnung von,bin aber so ein Typ der lieber direkt richtig macht mag keine halben Sachen 
Finde bei dem Geld kann schon drüber nachdenken wo man noch ein bisschen sparen kann. 
Darum frag ich ja nach um beurteilen zu können ob das Sinn macht!

Pic-Upload.de - DesktopScreenshot2017.08.30-19.33.50.29.png
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## pope82 (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

den aquaero kannst du zb. einsparen und durch nen spltty 9 ersetzen. dann steuerst du die lüfter übers mainboard.


----------



## v3nom (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Übers Mainboard kann man die aber nicht mehr nach Wassertemperatur steuern, was das einzig sinnvolle ist bei einer WaKü.


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Aquaero 5 Die maximale Belastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt 19,8 W (1,65 A bei 12V)
> Ein Blacknoise B12-PS nimmt 0,95 Watt und 79,2 milli Ampere. Bedeutet ich kann 20 Lüfter davon an einem Ausgang legen
> Finde das reicht irgendwie für meine 9 Lüfter oder nicht ?


Wenn du das sagst...




			
				Shoggy schrieb:
			
		

> Die maximale Leistung kann man nur mit entsprechender Kühlung entnehmen. Das aquaero 5 LT kommt ohne jegliche Kühlung. Man sollte hier wenigstens den Passivkühler verwenden.
> 
> Auch die simple Rechnung einfach die Leistungsdaten der Lüfter herzunehmen geht nicht auf. Beim Anlaufen ziehen diese deutlich mehr Strom. Zudem arbeitet das aquaero 5 mit einer analogen Regelung, die viel sehr viel Wärme als Verlustleistung abgibt wenn man z. B. Lüfter mit langsamer Drehzahl laufen lässt. Auch wenn man theoretisch innerhalb der Leistungsgrenzen liegt, so kann einem immer noch die Wärmeentwicklung einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## butzbert (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst...



Das sagt die Anleitung vom Aquaero, ich sag gar nix hab keine Erfahrung!


----------



## Rarek (30. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Denke verstehst du Falsch so sieht im moment meine Loop Idee aus sind schon 1.100 Euronen.
> Wieso soll ich für ne Lüftersteuerung mehr Geld ausgeben wenn sie nix bringt ?
> Ist meine erste WaKü hab da keine Ahnung von,bin aber so ein Typ der lieber direkt richtig macht mag keine halben Sachen
> Finde bei dem Geld kann schon drüber nachdenken wo man noch ein bisschen sparen kann.
> Darum frag ich ja nach um beurteilen zu können ob das Sinn macht!



ja kann man, in deinen Bereichen, es gibt ja aber auch noch die extremsparer, welche dann schlechte quali kaufen um es dann später zu bereuhen 
ich hatte deinen Post so aufgenommen, als wollteste nun anfangen an allem zu sparen, wenn möglich - welches ja keinen Sinn macht und ja auch gegen deine  Prinzipien geht, wie ich nu weiß

bezüglich Steuerung...
ich habe ne simple analoge Steuerung, welche ich per Hand einstellen muss ^^ (langt mir aber auch)
für später steht noch ne ordentliche Steuerung und nen MoRa aufm Plan... aber noch net - ich denke im Frühjahr oder so gibts das dann
...momentan ist mir mein PC leicht zu warm für ne WaKü nach meinem Geschmack  (nen Delta von gut 12K bis 14K von Luft zu Wasser ist mir zuviel)


----------



## Shutterfly (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Übers Mainboard kann man die aber nicht mehr nach Wassertemperatur steuern, was das einzig sinnvolle ist bei einer WaKü.



Ich blättere nun nicht alles durch: Stand irgendwo welches Mainboard er hat? Weil ich steure bei meinem Mainboard sehr wohl meine Lüfter des MO-RA anhand der Wassertemperatur. Gigabyte hat seit neustem nämlich bei einigen Modellen auch zwei Temperatur-Sensoren bzw. Anschlüsse dafür an Board.

Edit: Ah, nun in der Signatur sein Board gesehen. Laut Spezifikationen hat dies einen Thermal sensor connector. Nun wäre die Frage, ob er das im BIOS als Temperatur-Quelle für die Lüfter auswählen kann.


----------



## v3nom (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*Shutterfly*: Das ist mal klasse!


----------



## TheAbyss (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage... an der Regelung der Wakü zu sparen ist keine schlaue Idee. Ich gehe noch mit, wenn man die Lüfter übers Motherboard oder per analoger Steuerung von Hand regelt, aber man sollte schon wissen, wie die Temperaturen im Moment der Regelung sind (Wasser zu Luft zu den zu kühlenden Komponenten). Der AE6 ist da für mich das beste Gesamtkonzept, besonders mit der 2017er Lizenz und damit integrierter Einbindung des Mainboards.

@Rarek, ich bin derzeit mit meinem System unterm Dach bei besagten 12-14K unter Last... grenzwertig aber noch vertretbar... ein bisschen Drehzahl geht auch noch..


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir reicht ein Inline Wassertemperatursensor mit angeschlossenem Display + Lüfter @ niedrigster Drehzahl mit der Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses .
Evtl. etwas mehr wenn es im Sommer sehr warm ist. Aber gut, jeder hat andere Präferenzen was die Kontrolle der Wasserkühlung angeht.


----------



## Shutterfly (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> @*Shutterfly*: Das ist mal klasse!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@EyRaptor In deinem Avatar, ist das die Pro Version des Gehäuses?


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TheTekkster richtig


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sehr verdeckt die QI Einheit samt ihrer Halterung den Radiator im TOP?


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht sehr. Die Einheit befindet sich auf einem U- Förmigen Plastik dass es der Luft gestattet nach hinten und dann seitlich herauszuströmen.
Für den Luftstrom stellt diese QI Ladestation das kleinste Problem dar, da hat das Gehäuse ganz andere Probleme.
Die Halterung für Radiatoren wird auch nicht eingeschränkt, es ist ausreichend breit (lässt sich auch abschrauben wenn man gerade Radiatoren oder Lüfter von oben montiert).


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wärst du so nett mir davon mal ein Bild zu posten?


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich selber habe gerade kein Passendes Bild an der Hand.
Aber du kannst da mal schauen be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 – Der Deckel ohne Topcover (Bild 17/41) - ComputerBase


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich selber habe die non pro Version. Aktuell hängt unter dem Plastikteil, wo du die QI Einheit drin hast, mein Aquaero über Kopf. Mir geht es daher um ein Bild mit eingebautem 420er Radi.


----------



## v3nom (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*Shutterfly*: War schon ernst gemeint 



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Ich selber habe die non pro Version. Aktuell  hängt unter dem Plastikteil, wo du die QI Einheit drin hast, mein  Aquaero über Kopf. Mir geht es daher um ein Bild mit eingebautem 420er  Radi.



Die QI-Ladestation ist hohl und sollte somit nicht allzu restriktiv sein, aber leider kann die Luft nur auf einer Seite herein strömen.

Hier sind Bilder von 3x140er und auch der Vergleich zu 4x120er im Deckel: [Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal
Wenn du dir dann hier anguckst wie weit der obere 420er nach hinten versetzt wurde, sollte das gut passen: Dark Base 900 dual 420mm radiators


----------



## Grisu8 (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat da jemand Dark Base Pro 900 gesagt?
Der Loop ist seit gestern in Betrieb! Mein erster! Stolz! 
YouTube


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die Schallbrecher wollte ich auch schon mal mal ran, doch der Handlungsdruck ist dank Mo-Ra nun eher gering.


----------



## micindustries (1. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@grisu8:

Was hast du alles drin verbaut? Den ALC XPX habe ich schonmal erkannt  Was für Radis hast du drin? Lüftersteuerung?


@thetekkster:

Wie hast du dein aquaero kopfüber angeschraubt? Ich grübel noch, wie ich das gute Stück beim wassern des PCs anbringe. Wahrscheinlich wird es auf basteln oder bohren hinauslaufen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (1. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> @grisu8:
> 
> Was hast du alles drin verbaut? Den ALC XPX habe ich schonmal erkannt  Was für Radis hast du drin? Lüftersteuerung?
> 
> ...



2x 360mm Alphacool ST30, Lüftersteuerung über Motherboard, ich sehe keinen Sinn darin eine seperate Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen wenn es das Board auch tut 
Die Pumpe/Res Combo ist eine EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Wie hast du dein aquaero kopfüber angeschraubt? Ich grübel noch, wie ich das gute Stück beim wassern des PCs anbringe. Wahrscheinlich wird es auf basteln oder bohren hinauslaufen



Guckst du hier (leider um 90° gedreht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micindustries (1. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Guckst du hier (leider um 90° gedreht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pope82 (2. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Übers Mainboard kann man die aber nicht mehr nach Wassertemperatur steuern, was das einzig sinnvolle ist bei einer WaKü.



das einzig sinvolle? soso....
manch einer könnte  es aber auch  sinnvoll finden, die wakü so zu bauen, dass man garnicht steuern muss, weil die lüfter eh immer auf minimum drehen und trotzdem gute kühlung da ist.
aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## v3nom (2. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann regelt man ja nicht und stellt nur Fixwerte ein, jo


----------



## DrDave (2. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die besser ausgestatteten Board haben doch auch die Möglichkeit externe Sensoren anzuschließen, muss eben jeder selbst entscheiden ob er den Aufpreis zahlen will.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (2. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Poweradjust ist ein Hamer-Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alter, Frankensteins Monster? 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich von der Flüssigkeit gehypt sein soll oder nicht: YouTube

Wenn die wirklich für den Alltagsgebrauch mit den Pumpen und Blöcken funktioniert wäre das schon fett.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon wieder so viele Versprechungen, die nur zu schön klingen. Wenn es auf den Markt kommt, warte ich erst mal ein Jahr ab, behalte es aber definitiv im Auge.
Phantastisch sieht es definitiv aus.


----------



## Antonio (3. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal kann ich Nickel und Messing Mischen ? da ich nen Kugel Hahn brauche und das Verbindungsstück nur in schwarzem Messing gibt und nicht nickel.

hier mal die Einzelteile:

EK Water Blocks EK-AF T-Splitter 3x G1/4 female - schwarz

EK Water Blocks EK-AF Verlangerung 6mm M-M G1/4 - schwarz

EK Water Blocks EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 Kugelhahn - schwarz


----------



## Rarek (3. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da Messing sehr gerne Vernickelt wird (also mit Nickel überzogen wird)
denke ich mal, dass die beiden metalle sich nicht in die Haare kriegen

(die verlinkte 6mm Verlängerung ist z.B. vernickeltes Messing)


----------



## illousion (4. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß tun Messing Nickel und Kupfer sich gegenseitig nichts. Lediglich bei Aluminium musst du vorsichtig sein


----------



## ChiefJohnson (4. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Verträglichkeit zweier Metalle kann man an den Redoxpotentialen der Metalle ablesen, je ähnlicher sich beide sind, umso langsamer werden sie miteinander reagieren. Nickel (-0.23V) und Kupfer (+0.52V) mit einer Potentialdifferenz von 0.75V tun sich z.B. nichts.

Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe – Wikipedia

Gefährlicher wirds bei stark unterschiedlichen Potentialen. Kommen beide Metalle in Kontakt (direkt oder über einen Ionentransporter, z.B. Wasser im Kühlkreis), löst sich das unedlere Metall mit der niedrigeren Potential, also z.B. Aluminium (-1.66V) langsam auf. Kupfer (+0.52V) sollte dabei relativ heil bleiben, kann aber Ablagerungen auf dem Kupfer verursachen.

Messing als Kupferlegierung hat natürlich ein anderes Potential als Kupfer, aber wird wohl auch eher um die +/- 0 liegen, also eher ungefährlich.

Die Potentiale sind natürlich standardisiert, bei anderer Temperatur/Konzentration/pH-Werten ändern sich diese natürlich.

Aber dies ist auch nur die theoretische Herangehensweise. Gibt ja genug Erfahrungsberichte, die man berücksichtigen sollte. Aber ich denke, die entsprechen der Theorie eher, als dass sie ihr widersprechen täten.


----------



## chischko (4. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Die Verträglichkeit zweier Metalle kann man an den Redoxpotentialen der Metalle ablesen, je ähnlicher sich beide sind, umso langsamer werden sie miteinander reagieren. Nickel (-0.23V) und Kupfer (+0.52V) mit einer Potentialdifferenz von 0.75V tun sich z.B. nichts.
> 
> Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



ENDLICH verstehe ich das auch mal dank dieses einfachen und bestens geschriebenen Beitrags sogar inkl. Linkangabe! Der is gebookmarkt!!!


----------



## Narbennarr (5. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> da Messing sehr gerne Vernickelt wird (also mit Nickel überzogen wird)
> denke ich mal, dass die beiden metalle sich nicht in die Haare kriegen
> 
> (die verlinkte 6mm Verlängerung ist z.B. vernickeltes Messing)



Viele Gewinde sind afaik aus Messing z.b. in den @c- Radis....und die Fittinge sind auch aus Messing....von daher 
Hauptsache kein Alu


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Übers Mainboard kann man die aber nicht mehr nach Wassertemperatur steuern, was das einzig sinnvolle ist bei einer WaKü.


Ich habe die Aquastream Ultimate und die kann man Wassertemperatur Sensor anschließen und Lüfterkurve dazu einrichten. Mein MoRa 2 Pro hat 4x 180mm Lüfter. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (5. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aquastream Ultimate und die kann man Wassertemperatur Sensor anschließen und Lüfterkurve dazu einrichten. Mein MoRa 2 Pro hat 4x 180mm Lüfter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Ich habe nen Aquaero 6 Pro, da kann man Lüfter und Temperatursensoren anschließen.. und ne RGB LED sowie 12V LEDs.... ich verstehe um ehrlich zu sein deinen Kommentar in dem Kontext nicht..?! v3nom schrieb diesen Satz in einem bestimmten Zusammenhang...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht das auch netter. So kannst du bei Facebook schreiben aber nicht hier. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (5. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Geht das auch netter. So kannst du bei Facebook schreiben aber nicht hier.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



War weder pampig noch sonstwie nagativ belegt, allenfalls die Frage nach dem Kontext deines Kommentars.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut wenn du meinst, ich bin anderer Meinung. Ich bin raus. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bitte löschen, falscher Thread.


----------



## Tony130 (9. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage
kann ich eigentlich aufn evga gtx 1080 ti black edition ein EK-FC1080 GTX Ti - Nickel verbauen? evga hat doch die standard PCB verbaut oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, der passt


----------



## ebastler (10. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Viele Gewinde sind afaik aus Messing z.b. in den @c- Radis....und die Fittinge sind auch aus Messing....von daher
> Hauptsache kein Alu


Ich hab aktuell auch Kupfer (Kühlkanäle der Radiatoren), Nickel (Blöcke, Fittinge), Messing (Ein/Auslaufkammern der Radiatoren) und Edelstahl (GPU Block) im Kreislauf. 
Die scheinen sich super zu vertragen.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das einzige was passieren kann, die Nikelbeschichtung kann runter gehen, je nach Wasserzusatz auch mal schneller. Man muss nur aufpassen bei Alu in einer wakue


----------



## Noxxphox (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wakü ist ja echt ne nette bastelei, aber im relefall auch ziemlich groß. Da ich jetzt auf in etwa Konsolengröße mich verkleinern will was den PC angeht werd ich die Wakü wohl stück für stück verkaufen müssen .
Doofe Physik wenn ein 120mm Radiator doch nur cpu + gpu ordentlich kühlen könnte.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühlfläche wirst du aber so oder so brauchen, da sind Wakü und Lukü nicht verschieden. Ganz im Gegenteil: Dass man Radis frei platzieren kann hilft in der Regel eher beim Miniaturisieren und ein externer Kühlturm ist auch immer eine Option.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf-Konsolengröße? Mit externem Radiator, wo Pumpe und AGB dran hängt (Watercool MORA sei dank) ist das auch mit WaKü möglich


----------



## Azzteredon (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, 

wie sinnvoll haltet ihr es deine Radeon R9 390X Nitro mit einem EK Thermosphere zu kühlen? Ich hab etwas bedenken das mir dann die Spannungswandler oder der VRAM überhitzt. Vorallem weil die Karte ja eine nicht unerhebliche Leistung vom Netzteil fordert. 

Eventuell andere Alternativen? Ist die 390X vom PCB her baugleich mit der 390? Denn dann hätte Liquid Extasy sogar einen Fullcoverkühler im Angebot.

Ist der CPU-Kühler http://www.liquidextasy.de/cpu-wass...s775-s1366-detail.html?showall=1#beschreibung zu empfehlen?


----------



## Painkilleraxel (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sollte auch passen.
Kompatibel zu:
Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro 8 GB GDDR5 (11241-04-20G)
Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Tri-X 8 GB GDDR5 (11241-00-20G)
Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Tri-X + Backplate 8 GB GDDR5 (11241-02-20G)
Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate 8 GB GDDR5 (11244-01-20G)
Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 8 GB GDDR5 (11244-00-20G)
Bykski A SP39Trix X VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block mit RGB Licht fur Sapphire Radeon R9 390 390X Nitro 390X Tri X in Bykski A-SP39Trix-X VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block mit RGB Licht fur Sapphire Radeon R9 390 390X Nitro 390X Tri-X aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Hab meine R9 390er 8 GB unter Wasser gesetzt und das war gut so,weil die VRAM doch sehr heis werden.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Die sollte auch passen.
> Kompatibel zu:
> Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Nitro 8 GB GDDR5 (11241-04-20G)
> Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Tri-X 8 GB GDDR5 (11241-00-20G)
> ...



Ok. danke dir schonmal.

Hast du den China-Block verbaut?  Gut aussehen tut er auf dem Foto ja, aber taugt der auch was? Verarbeitungsqualität? Lieferzeit? Passgenauigkeit?.  Aber ich glaube da leg ich lieber 20€ drauf und hol mit den von LE.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Ok. danke dir schonmal.
> 
> Hast du den China-Block verbaut?  Gut aussehen tut er auf dem Foto ja, aber taugt der auch was? Verarbeitungsqualität? Lieferzeit? Passgenauigkeit?.  Aber ich glaube da leg ich lieber 20€ drauf und hol mit den von LE.



Die Bykski Blöcke sind Top verarbeitet und haben sehr gute Kühlleistungen. In China sind die nicht ohne Grund Marktführer. Haben auf jedenfall die Qualität von EKWB.
Lieferzeit für meine Bestellung waren 3 Wochen aber nur da der deutsche Zoll Stress geschoben hatte.


----------



## Azzteredon (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Die Bykski Blöcke sind Top verarbeitet und haben sehr gute Kühlleistungen. In China sind die nicht ohne Grund Marktführer. Haben auf jedenfall die Qualität von EKWB.
> Lieferzeit für meine Bestellung waren 3 Wochen aber nur da der deutsche Zoll Stress geschoben hatte.



Schade das es die Dinger nur bei Aliexpress gibt. Bei Banggood oder Gearbest finde ich die überhaupt nicht. Da weiß ich das der Zoll keine Probleme macht  
Puh. das wäre ja dann fast ne Überlegung wert. Das einzige was mich davon abhält ist eben der Zoll. Da kann ich dann auch den von LE kaufen. 

Du musstest dann die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen oder? Gibts die wirklich nur bei Aliexpress?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich musste die 19% bezahlen da die Bestellung über 22€? war. Ich weiß die Grenze nicht ab welcher man Steuern zahlen muss.

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann aber auch Glück haben und das Paket geht einfach so durch den Zoll.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (11. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muste nix extra noch zahlen,nur den Preis ,der bei bestellung zu bezahlen war.
Die Qualität ist genauso gut wie all die anderen Kühlerarten. Das Plexiglas ist sogar dicker als das von EKWB.
Meine R9 390er 8 GB  mit Wasserkühler liegt jetzt nur hier rum.....!!!!!
hab jetzt eine EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3   mit Wasserküler drin.

Bestell dir den Kühler ,aber vergleiche die PCB Platinen genau,ob das alles past.!!!!

Ich hab den hier und das ist schon ein grosses hammer ding.....
Hier für 100,--EuroBykski A R290X X VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block mit RGB LED Licht fur Referenz R9 290 290X390 390X Grafiken karten in Bykski A-R290X-X VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block mit RGB LED-Licht fur Referenz R9 290 290X390 390X Grafiken karten aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Must immer schauen,gibt immer noch ein 2. billiger.
Den hab ich für 69,--Euro: A R290X X R9 390X 290X R290 wasserkuhlung block in A-R290X-X R9 390X 290X R290 wasserkuhlung block aus   auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Azzteredon (12. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Ich muste nix extra noch zahlen,nur den Preis ,der bei bestellung zu bezahlen war.
> Die Qualität ist genauso gut wie all die anderen Kühlerarten. Das Plexiglas ist sogar dicker als das von EKWB.
> Meine R9 390er 8 GB  mit Wasserkühler liegt jetzt nur hier rum.....!!!!!
> hab jetzt eine EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3   mit Wasserküler drin.
> ...



Wenn dann muss ich den aus deinem ersten Post nehmen. Die 390X Nitro hat kein Referenz-PCB. Musste ich leider erfahren als ich an meinem Geburtstag versucht habe den Morpheus 2 zu installieren...

Ja schon klar das die Pakete mit Glück nicht im Zoll landen. Ich kalkulier den Preis trotzdem ein. 
Wird wahrscheinlich ein Chinablock werden. Ich werde berichten wie's bei mir gelaufen ist.

Danke euch.


----------



## DARPA (17. September 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Da noch Rückfragen zu den 200mm Luftfiltern kamen. 

Es handelt sich um folgende: Lufterfilter Mesh 200mm Rahmen schwarz | Lufterfilter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Oder in transparent: Lufterfilter Mesh 200mm Rahmen transparent | Lufterfilter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Gibts auch bei eBay & Co.

Zu beachten ist: Die mitgelieferten Schrauben sind M4, die Bohrungen bei dem MO-RA Lüfteradapter sind aber M3. Also entweder man bohrt die entsprechenden Löcher auf oder besorgt sich M3x40 Schrauben und Muttern. 
Ich hab mich für letzteres entschieden.


----------



## Shutterfly (17. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mesh sieht ziemlich eng aus. Hast du mal den Leistungsverlust nach Montage getestet?


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich bisher keine verwertbare Vergleichsmessung. 
Die Lüfter werden über nen Zweipunktregler eingeschaltet und laufen dann mit fester Drehzahl. Daher ist die Wassertemp auch von der Umgebungstemp abhängig. Da es zum Zeitpunkt des Umbaus auch draussen deutlich kühler geworden ist, kann ich schlecht vergleichen.

Aber ganz ehrlich, hätten mich andere hier nicht danach gefragt, hätte ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht. Kühllösung ist mit insgesamt 4x420 so ausreichend, dass ich da ein paar Prozent gar nicht merke. Hauptsache der Staubbefall wird reduziert 
Hatte nur mal mit der Hand gefühlt auf beiden Seiten vom MO-RA und da hab ich keinen grossen Unterschied ausgemacht. Auch bei 300 rpm merkt man saugseitig den Luftzug.


----------



## Rarek (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

4x420?

das muss ja aussehen wie nen Heizkörper


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1x 420er intern + MO-RA 420 (=3x 420er)


----------



## Rarek (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aso... und ich dachte du hast 4 MoRa bei dir als Turm stehen oder sowas...


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, nee. Das wär dann doch etwas overkill


----------



## chischko (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber wär doch mal nen geiles Bild für den WaKü Bilderthread  .... 
Ich bau's auf wenn mich wer sponsort! Gibt dann auch ne Erwähnung in den Fußnoten meiner Memoiren!


----------



## Rarek (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da kauf ich mir lieber nen 420'er nur für mir


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Urlaub, Tatendrang und Aquatuning fast vor der Haustüre....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern bestellt, heute schon zu Hause.

Bin mal gespannt ob das alles so hinhaut.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich bisher keine verwertbare Vergleichsmessung.
> Die Lüfter werden über nen Zweipunktregler eingeschaltet und laufen dann mit fester Drehzahl. Daher ist die Wassertemp auch von der Umgebungstemp abhängig. Da es zum Zeitpunkt des Umbaus auch draussen deutlich kühler geworden ist, kann ich schlecht vergleichen.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, hätten mich andere hier nicht danach gefragt, hätte ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht. Kühllösung ist mit insgesamt 4x420 so ausreichend, dass ich da ein paar Prozent gar nicht merke. Hauptsache der Staubbefall wird reduziert
> Hatte nur mal mit der Hand gefühlt auf beiden Seiten vom MO-RA und da hab ich keinen grossen Unterschied ausgemacht. Auch bei 300 rpm merkt man saugseitig den Luftzug.




So viel Fläche hätte ich auch gern... wir haben ja eine fast identische Konfiguration... darf ich dazu ein Fräge frägen, und zwar regle ich meine 5 eloops über Kurvenregler, welche Überlegung steckt hinter deinem 2 Punkt-Regler? Ich nehme grundsätzlich an, bei der Fläche läuft bei Desktop-Tätigkeiten alles passiv?


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab schon verschiedene Regelungsarten getestet, u.a. auch Sollwert nach Wassertemp oder nach Delta Wasser-Zuluft. 

Im Endeffekt bin ich beim 2-Punkt-Regler geblieben, da mir konstante Drehzahlen besser gefallen als ständig hin und her. Im Grunde will ich ja ne angenehme Geräuschkulisse, die ich einmal auspegel und dann liegt die immer an. Ob das Wasser dann 26 oder 29 °C hat, ist mir eigentlich boogy.

Ausserdem ist die die Arbeits Range für die Lüfter so am grössten. Bei der Sollwertregelung (und das ist ja im Grunde nen Kurvenregler) kam es öfter vor, dass die Lüfter immer an und aus gegangen sind, wenn der Sollwert nicht optimal gesetzt war. Ich musste den also immer etwas "dem Wetter" anpassen. Das "Problem" ist aber erst mit dem MO-RA gekommen. Mit nur internen Radis und somit weniger Fläche war der Sollwertregler ganz brauchbar.
So macht es jeder nach seinem eigenen Geschmack 

Im Idle laufen die 140er auf dem internen Radi mit 4V und die 200er aufm MO-RA schlafen. Könnte auch komplett passiv betreiben, aber so lassen sich Peaks besser abfangen. Und 350 rpm hört man nicht wirklich


----------



## brooker (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Reminder,  in *drei Tagen* beginnt die *Faltwoche* und das *Gewinnspiel*! Testet die Setups, damit es gleich von Anfang an gut läuft


----------



## Nachty (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Urlaub, Tatendrang und Aquatuning fast vor der Haustüre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lüfter sind leider nicht so gut ,machen viel Wind aber Lagergeräusche


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nachty schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind leider nicht so gut ,machen viel Wind aber Lagergeräusche



Hat sich da in den letzten Jahren was verschlechtert?
Ich hab die Lüfter in einem FT02 direkt zu meinen Fueßen und auf der anderen Seite steht auch ein Mora mit den gleichen Lueftern.
Die im FT02 hab ich via eingebauten Schalter auf kleiner Stufe, am Mora mit der Aquaero gedrosselt.
Kann da nichts von denen höhren. Deswegen habe ich mich wieder fuer diese entschieden.
Gibt leider nicht so wirklich Auswahl bei den 180er.


----------



## TheAbyss (19. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab schon verschiedene Regelungsarten getestet, u.a. auch Sollwert nach Wassertemp oder nach Delta Wasser-Zuluft.
> 
> Im Endeffekt bin ich beim 2-Punkt-Regler geblieben, da mir konstante Drehzahlen besser gefallen als ständig hin und her. Im Grunde will ich ja ne angenehme Geräuschkulisse, die ich einmal auspegel und dann liegt die immer an. Ob das Wasser dann 26 oder 29 °C hat, ist mir eigentlich boogy.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke für die Erläuterung.. ich regle (rein intern) über ne Kurve basierend auf Delta-T, allerdings muss ich die Radifläche vergrößern oder die 980TI gegen was sparsameres wechseln, hatte im Sommer 38 Grad Wasser unter Last, (bei Delta-T = 12 Grad). Da der Rechner noch ne Etage höher unters Dach wandert, brauch ich mehr Spielraum. Im Idle drehen nur die 140er auf 4V, die 12er in der Front sind aus. Unter Last muss ich aber schon auf 80% Leistung gehen... das ist zwar immernoch leiser als jeder andere Rechner, den ich jemals konzipiert habe, aber wenn man sich erstmal an leiseres gewöhnt hat.... naja ihr kennt das sicher...


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls hier auch Interesse besteht. Habe heute eine Lieferung mit Glasrohren bekommen.
Hoffe eine Verlinkung isn LUXX reicht, bevor ich das hier auch nochmal genausolang breittrete.
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 3570


----------



## Chukku (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mal gespannt, was du am Ende über die Nutzung der Rohre berichten kannst.

Ich hatte bei 2 von 11 Alphacool Rohren (dem ersten vor einem halben Jahr und dem letzten jetzt kürzlich) das Problem, dass der Durchmesser zu groß war und ich sie nicht ins Fitting bekommen habe.
16.15mm waren da schon zu viel.

Könnte bei deinen 3-4 Ausreißern also auch kritisch werden.
Aber selbst wenn du 30-40% Ausschuss hast, ist der Preis ja immer noch unschlagbar.

Und denk dran, die Rohre vor dem Einbau gründlichst zu reinigen... mit Wasser durchspülen alleine reicht nicht... der Glasstaub bildet dann nur eine Pampe, die schwer wieder zu entfernen ist. Man muss wirklich mit irgendwas weichem in das Rohr rein und putzen.
Ich hab zusammengedrilltes Küchenpapier mit Seifenwasser benutzt, war damit aber nicht so super zufrieden.
Geht bestimmt auch irgendwie besser.. ein Schwammtuch zerschneiden und mit einem Faden durch das Rohr durchziehen oder so vielleicht.


----------



## syrus700 (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich bin noch recht neu auf dem Gebiet der Custom Wasserkühlungen. Mein erster Custom Loop läuft jetzt seit nicht ganz einer Woche  und ich hab natürlich noch ein paar Fragen zum Thema  Ich hoffe es ist okay, wenn ich diese hier stelle ?

Verbaute Hardware ist unter anderem
- Aquaero 6 LT
- Aqua Computer D5 mit USB / Aquabus
- EK XRES D5 Top
- EK Radiator 360 PE
- EK Radiator 280 CE
- usw.

*Frage 1*
Ich hab mir zusätzlich einen externen Temperatursensor von Bitspower eingebaut und während der Konfiguration festgestellt, dass die AC D5 bereits einen Temperatursensor integriert hat ... Allerdings hab ich bei den beiden Temperatursensoren immer einen Unterschied von ca. 2 - 4 °C obwohl diese relativ nah beieinander liegen (siehe Screenshohts). Ich frage mich, wie das zustande kommt? Liegt der Wert vom internen Temperatursensor durch die Abwärme der Pumpe immer etwas höher oder ist der Bitspower schlecht platziert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Frage 2*
Aktuell steuere ich Lüfter / Pumpe über Regler in Abhängigkeit zur CPU Temperatur. So langsam glaube ich aber, dass das nicht optimal ist bzw. die Drehzahlen dadurch immer relativ schnell und stark schwanken. Viele regeln ihre Systeme glaube ich über die Wassertemperatur. Habt ihr grobe Richtwerte für mich, was optimale Wassertemperaturen während des Idle- und Lastbetriebs sind?

*Frage 3
*Auch habe ich mich gefragt, was so die optimale Durchschnittsdrehzahl der D5 ist?
*
Frage 4
*Würdet ihr mir einen Durchflusssensor empfehlen? Eig. kann ich ja die Drehzahl der Pumpe monitoren und ggf. ein Alarmsignal auslösen lassen, oder?


Das wären meine Fragen fürs erste 

Vielen Dank schon mal!
LG Syrus


----------



## v3nom (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu 1: Ist der Sensor evtl. die Temperatur der Elektronik in der Pumpe?

zu 2: Immer nach Wassertemperatur regeln oder dem Delta zwischen Luft/Wasser. Jede Wakü ist anders da kann man nicht wirklich helfen da wir deine Temperaturen kennen. Ich würde sagen, dreh alles soweit runter wie du willst und beobachte die Temperatur. Dann leg nochmal 4-5°C drauf und lass das als Idle Temperatur zu für die min. rpm. Erst danach hoch regeln und dann wieder so weit regeln bis du zufrieden bist mit Lautstärke/Wassertemperatur.

zu 3: so das sie für dich leise genug ist 

zu 4: Finde ich unnötig so einen Sensor. Drehzahl überwachen sollte reichen, bzw. reicht bei mir und funktioniert auch.


----------



## Chukku (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Syrus,

erst einmal Glückwunsch zur neuen WaKü. Sieht wirklich gut aus 

1.)
Grundsätzlich sind die meisten WaKü Sensoren nicht übermässig hochwertig und zeigen meist nicht die exakte Temperatur an.
Bei zwei verschiedenen Sensoren von unterschiedlichen Herstellern kann man also von sich aus schonmal von 1-2° Differenz ausgehen. (besonders wenn es Sensoren sind, die nur um metallenen Gewindebuchsen herumgewickelt sind, durch die das Wasser durchfliesst.. kann jetzt leider nicht erkenne, ob dein Bitspower so einer ist).
In deinem Fall denke ich aber tatsächlich, dass der Sensor in der D5 durch die Eigenwärme der Pumpe beeinflusst wird und deswegen etwas mehr anzeigt.

Was mich an deinem Screenshot allerdings sehr verwundert: 26-28° Wasser und gleichzeitig 53° GPU Temp??? Oder ist das bei GPU ein Maximalwert und beim Wasser ein Momentan-Wert?
Denn 25-27° Differenz zwischen Wasser und 980Ti ist viel zu hoch! *edit* lol.. sorry.. die GPU ist ja noch gar nicht in den Loop integriert 

2.)
Nach CPU Temp. zu regeln macht tatsächlich am wenigsten Sinn, weil die einfach viel zu stark und schnell schwankt.
Wenn man keine Wasser-Temp Sensoren hätte, wäre GPU Temp noch ein vernünftiger Kompromiss, weil die deutlich weniger schwankt.
Aber wenn du schon Wassersensoren hast, solltest du natürlich auch nach Wassertemp regeln.

Ganz grob über den Daumen würd ich mal sagen, dass die Wassertemperatur in deinem Loop unter Last nicht höher als 30° liegen sollte. (35° sobald die GPU integriert ist)
Ich würd bei der Einstellung der Kurven aber ehrlich gesagt gar nicht die Wassertemperatur als Zielwert betrachten, sondern die GPU/CPU Temp.
Also ausprobieren.. bei welcher Wassertemp hast du die GPU/CPU Temp, die du anstrebst?

3.) auch da hilft nur ausprobieren.
Hohe Drehzahl einstellen und Temperatur beobachten (bei reproduzierbarer, konstanter Last). Dann so lange mit der Drehzahl runtergehen, bis ein signifikanter Einbruch der Kühlleistung zu beobachten ist. Dann weisst du , über welcher Drehzahl du drüber bleiben musst.

Bei mir ist das z.B. so:
Zwischen 100% und 60% Pumpenleistung steigt die GPU Temp nur um 1° an.
Bei 40% springt sie plötzlich 4° hoch.
Also bleib ich immer bei 60%. 
Die Pumpe nach Temperatur zu regeln halte ich für unnötig... nach dem Entlüften des Kreislaufs (bei 100%) einmal auf den nötigen Wert einstellen und dann dort lassen.


----------



## SpatteL (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Sensoren sind halt zum einen nicht gereicht und zum anderen wird der Sensor in der Pumpe sicher noch etwas vom Motor/ der Elektronik abbekommen.

Pumpe brauchst du nicht regeln, einmal auf einen für dich leisen Wert einstellen und gut ist.

Lüfter nach der Wassertemperatur steuern, Temperaturen bis 45°C sind eigentlich noch i.O. ich z.B. versuche aber unter 40°C zu bleiben.

Durchflusssensor ist kein muss, aber für eine eventuelle Fehlersuche ganz hilfreich.


----------



## syrus700 (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und ausführlichen Rückmeldungen 



v3nom schrieb:


> zu 1: Ist der Sensor evtl. die Temperatur der Elektronik in der Pumpe?



Jetzt wo du es "sagst"  in der Produktbeschreibung kann ich nämlich nichts zu einem integrierten Temperatursensor lesen. Es wird ausschließlich ein Anschluss für einen externen Temp. Sensor erwähnt.



v3nom schrieb:


> zu 2: Immer nach Wassertemperatur regeln oder dem Delta zwischen Luft/Wasser. Jede Wakü ist anders da kann man nicht wirklich helfen da wir deine Temperaturen kennen. Ich würde sagen, dreh alles soweit runter wie du willst und beobachte die Temperatur. Dann leg nochmal 4-5°C drauf und lass das als Idle Temperatur zu für die min. rpm. Erst danach hoch regeln und dann wieder so weit regeln bis du zufrieden bist mit Lautstärke/Wassertemperatur.



Auf welche Lufttemperatur beziehst du bzw. ihr euch dabei immer? Raum- oder Gehäusetemperatur?






Chukku schrieb:


> Moin Syrus,
> 
> erst einmal Glückwunsch zur neuen WaKü. Sieht wirklich gut aus



Danke 



Chukku schrieb:


> Was mich an deinem Screenshot allerdings sehr verwundert: 26-28° Wasser und gleichzeitig 53° GPU Temp??? Oder ist das bei GPU ein Maximalwert und beim Wasser ein Momentan-Wert?
> Denn 25-27° Differenz zwischen Wasser und 980Ti ist viel zu hoch! *edit* lol.. sorry.. die GPU ist ja noch gar nicht in den Loop integriert



 GPU möchte ich erst nach dem Wechsel auf Volta einbinden



Chukku schrieb:


> 3.) auch da hilft nur ausprobieren.
> Hohe Drehzahl einstellen und Temperatur beobachten (bei reproduzierbarer, konstanter Last). Dann so lange mit der Drehzahl runtergehen, bis ein signifikanter Einbruch der Kühlleistung zu beobachten ist. Dann weisst du , über welcher Drehzahl du drüber bleiben musst.



Werde ich so mal testen  Danke


----------



## DARPA (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syrus700 schrieb:


> Auf welche Lufttemperatur beziehst du bzw. ihr euch dabei immer? Raum- oder Gehäusetemperatur?



Wenn dann die Raumtemp bzw. Lufteintrittstemp (vor nem einsaugen Lüfter), da diese sehr konstant ist. Vorallem wenn deine Graka noch mit Luft gekühlt ist und das Case innen aufheizt, würdest du die Wassertemp künstlich nach oben regeln (bei konstantem Delta), wenn du die Gehäusetemp als Referenz nimmst.
Aber einfach nach Wassertemp regeln ist meist am besten.


----------



## v3nom (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syrus700 schrieb:


> Auf welche Lufttemperatur beziehst du bzw. ihr euch dabei immer? Raum- oder Gehäusetemperatur?



Bei mir ist es die Luft welche die Radiatoren ansaugen -> Frischluft


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syrus700 schrieb:


> *Frage 1*
> Ich hab mir zusätzlich einen externen Temperatursensor von Bitspower eingebaut und während der Konfiguration festgestellt, dass die AC D5 bereits einen Temperatursensor integriert hat ... Allerdings hab ich bei den beiden Temperatursensoren immer einen Unterschied von ca. 2 - 4 °C


Ich habe es bei Meinen WaKü-System auch festgestellt, dabei habe ich 3 Sensoren drin.
Was das Problem ist, der Bitspower Temp-Sensor Sollte ein Metallgehäuse haben, daher niedrigere Temp. die auch realischtischer zur Wassertemp sein sollte.
Die D5 hat ein Kunststoff Gehäuse daher die höhere Temperatur.



syrus700 schrieb:


> *Frage 2*
> Aktuell steuere ich Lüfter / Pumpe über Regler in Abhängigkeit zur CPU Temperatur. So langsam glaube ich aber, dass das nicht optimal ist bzw. die Drehzahlen dadurch immer relativ schnell und stark schwanken. Viele regeln ihre Systeme glaube ich über die Wassertemperatur. Habt ihr grobe Richtwerte für mich, was optimale Wassertemperaturen während des Idle- und Lastbetriebs sind?


Ich steuere meine Lüfter, nach der Rücklauf Temperatur (MoRa Ausgang). Nach angepasster Kurve. 
Ich habe sie so angepasst, das bei 30°C Wassertemp die Lüfter so schnell drehen, das die Wassertemp nicht mehr steigt.
Dabei drehen die Lüfter keine 100%.
Zum Beispiel ist GTA5 max Settings, ein guter Testkandidat.



syrus700 schrieb:


> *Frage 3
> *Auch habe ich mich gefragt, was so die optimale Durchschnittsdrehzahl der D5 ist?


So leise wie möglich. Dabei lasse ich meine um 20% schneller arbeiten, wenn die Wassertemp deutlich steigt.


syrus700 schrieb:


> *
> Frage 4
> *Würdet ihr mir einen Durchflusssensor empfehlen? Eig. kann ich ja die Drehzahl der Pumpe monitoren und ggf. ein Alarmsignal auslösen lassen, oder?


Durchflusssensor MPS100 oder MPS200 empfehle ich, hat auch einen Tempsensor drin.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kann ich eine D5 von Aquacomputer samt Adapter und aufsitzendem Aqualis entkoppelt am Frontradi befestigen? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## EyRaptor (21. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte gerade die Idee für meine alte 390x + Wasserblock Swiftech H140-X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland so eine AIO zu kaufen, um weiter die Vorteile
einer Wakü zu haben wenn ich sie in einem anderen PC verwende. Die AIO gibt es auf Ebay deutlich billiger wenn man sie aus den USA bestellt.
Dazu überlege ich mir noch nen China Wasserblock für meine r9 nano zu kaufen . Lässt sich recht einfach in so einen kleinen Loop einbauen und tauschen.

Was habt ihr bisher so für Erfahrungen mit Wasserblöcken (Bykski via AliExpress) aus China gemacht, also bezüglich Qualität, Lieferung und Bezahlung?


----------



## Chukku (21. September 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eine D5 von Aquacomputer samt Adapter und aufsitzendem Aqualis entkoppelt am Frontradi befestigen? Geht das überhaupt?



Ohne meine Hand dafür jetzt ins Feuer legen zu wollen, würde ich schätzen, dass du diese 2 Teile brauchst:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Befestigungssatz fur aqualis D5 34084
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer 41092

Zwar steht in den "Fragen und Antworten" zu dem Befestigungssatz auf Aquatuning drin, dass er nicht für die Montage am Radiator geeignet ist... aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das einfach eine Falschaussage ist.

Wenn man sich nämlich mal dieses Bild anschaut, dann wird die Pumpe auf dem Blech seitlich aufgeschraubt.. und das macht eingenlich nur Sinn, wenn man sie so an einen Lüfterplatz hängt.
Aquacomputer Pumpenadapter fur D5-Pumpen fur aqualis mit Fullstandsmessung, G1/4 | D5 Aufsatze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland (auf der Seite geht es zwar um einen anderen Artikel, aber im ersten Bild ist der Befestigungssatz zu sehen)

Und das Lochbild sieht auch grob so aus, als wäre es für 120/140er Lüftermasse geeignet.
Gerade was den Punkt angeht bin ich nun doch unsicher...
Vielleicht einfach mal bestellen und nachmessen... ansonsten könnte man sich wohl auch mit Aquacomputer Halterung fur aqualis Ausgleichsbehalter | Aqualis Zubehor | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland und Blechwinkeln behelfen. (und o.g. Entkoppelungsset)


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir sowas schon gedacht. Die Kombi aus Pumpe, Adapter und Aqualis kann man ja an der Aqualishalterung irgendwie ins Gehäuse zwirbeln. Ich hatte aber gehofft, dass es da einen eleganteren Weg gäbe. Ich wollte die Pumpe halt nicht am Boden befestigen, da sonst der Luftfilter auch weiterhin nicht passt.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade die Idee für meine alte 390x + Wasserblock Swiftech H140-X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland so eine AIO zu kaufen, um weiter die Vorteile
> einer Wakü zu haben wenn ich sie in einem anderen PC verwende. Die AIO gibt es auf Ebay deutlich billiger wenn man sie aus den USA bestellt.
> Dazu überlege ich mir noch nen China Wasserblock für meine r9 nano zu kaufen . Lässt sich recht einfach in so einen kleinen Loop einbauen und tauschen.
> 
> Was habt ihr bisher so für Erfahrungen mit Wasserblöcken (Bykski via AliExpress) aus China gemacht, also bezüglich Qualität, Lieferung und Bezahlung?



Bisher habe ich nur Gutes von den Bykski Kühlern gelesen (qualitativ konkurrenzfähig), über den Versand kann ich leider keine Aussage machen.


----------



## Nenharma (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade die Idee für meine alte 390x + Wasserblock Swiftech H140-X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland so eine AIO zu kaufen, um weiter die Vorteile
> einer Wakü zu haben wenn ich sie in einem anderen PC verwende. Die AIO gibt es auf Ebay deutlich billiger wenn man sie aus den USA bestellt.
> Dazu überlege ich mir noch nen China Wasserblock für meine r9 nano zu kaufen . Lässt sich recht einfach in so einen kleinen Loop einbauen und tauschen.
> 
> Was habt ihr bisher so für Erfahrungen mit Wasserblöcken (Bykski via AliExpress) aus China gemacht, also bezüglich Qualität, Lieferung und Bezahlung?



Zieh dir einfach diesen Fred im Luxx mal rein:
[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen


----------



## EyRaptor (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die den Thread-tipp und die Infos^^.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß eigentlich einer von euch was mit dem User "Liquid-Chilling" passiert ist? Plötzlich nicht mehr im Forum verfügbar 

Er wollte eigentlich mal eine satinierte Hardtube bestellen und schauen wie sie sich beim biegen verhalten.


----------



## BloodSteam (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, ich schreibe dass mal hier rein, weil in der SubKategorie "Zusammenstellung" einfach tote Hose herrscht.

Ich hab bisschen recherchiert und folgendes zusammengestellt:
WaK? Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich bin mir nicht sicher welche dicke ich will, ob die ganz Dicken wo man auch liest das die besser Kühlen (falls die Lamellendichte nicht zu klein ist.)

Ich hab auch ein Video gesehen mit einem Test, wo er eine AiO vs Custom verglichen hat.
360Euro Custom Wakü (2x240mm) gegen eine Hydro H110 (1x240mm), die Temperatur war 5°C niedriger.

H110 AiO = 83°C
Custom = 78°C
YouTube

Also wenn ich für 5°C weniger so viel Geld zahlen soll, dann lohnt es sich schon mal gar nicht. Stimmt dass so wie er es da darstellt oder ist es doch anders? Das man zb nicht 83°C vs 78°C sondern in Wirklichkeit eher an die 50°C oder 55°C kommt?

Ich bräuchte auch ein Gehäuse für 3x140 oder 4x120 je nachdem was ihr empfehlt, dieses Gehäuse muss ein EATX Gehäuse sein.
Antec Signature S10 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine HW:
CPU: i7 7700k 5.2Ghz 1.35v (Würde gerne höher versuchen.)
MoBo: Asus Maximus IX Apex Z270
RAM: 2x8 Corsair Dominator Platinum 4133mhz CL19 (OC)
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-T70

Meine Grafikkarte soll nicht WaKü gekühlt werden, seit denn die WaKü Grafikkarten werden günstiger


----------



## micindustries (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich einer von euch was mit dem User "Liquid-Chilling" passiert ist? Plötzlich nicht mehr im Forum verfügbar
> 
> Er wollte eigentlich mal eine satinierte Hardtube bestellen und schauen wie sie sich beim biegen verhalten.


Liquid hat vor ugf zwei Wochen angekündigt, dass er sich aufgrund von Reibereien und damit einhergehendem Motivationsschwund löschen lässt. Augenscheinlich hat er das dann wohl durchgezogen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bloodsteam:
Wenn du nur den 7700K kühlen willst, dann direkt die Frage "Hast du ihn geköpft?". Denn ansonsten wird dir auch die potenteste Wakü nur geringfügig bessere CPU Temperaturen bringen. Liegt einfach am schlechten Wärmeübergang zwischen DIE und Heatspreader.

Für dickere Radiatoren braucht man theoretisch auch mehr Lüfterdrehzahl, um einen Vorteil zu haben. Der wiederum ist aber sehr gering. Zuerst sollte man immer so viel Fläche wie möglich anstreben.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Liquid hat vor ugf zwei Wochen angekündigt, dass er sich aufgrund von Reibereien und damit einhergehendem Motivationsschwund löschen lässt. Augenscheinlich hat er das dann wohl durchgezogen...



Danke. Ich konnte ihn inzwischen im Luxx stalken und werde meine Fragen dann direkt dort an ihn richten


----------



## BloodSteam (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> @Bloodsteam:
> Wenn du nur den 7700K kühlen willst, dann direkt die Frage "Hast du ihn geköpft?". Denn ansonsten wird dir auch die potenteste Wakü nur geringfügig bessere CPU Temperaturen bringen. Liegt einfach am schlechten Wärmeübergang zwischen DIE und Heatspreader.
> 
> Für dickere Radiatoren braucht man theoretisch auch mehr Lüfterdrehzahl, um einen Vorteil zu haben. Der wiederum ist aber sehr gering. Zuerst sollte man immer so viel Fläche wie möglich anstreben.



Ja der 7700k ist geköpft, hab eine Grizzly Conductonaut verwendet und die "Kondensatoren etc" um die DIE mit einer normalen WLP versiegelt.

Lohnt es sich auch die VRMs zu kühlen zb wegen Stabilität etc?


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich auch die VRMs zu kühlen zb wegen Stabilität etc?



Nicht wirklich, solange du im Gehäuse noch nen kleinen Luftzug hast, reichen die stock Kühlkörper vollkommen aus. Wahrscheinlich würden sie das sogar passiv betrieben. 
Dein Board hat nen effizienten VRM, dazu sind Sockel 1151 Kühlkörper ausreichend dimensioniert für die kleinen CPUs. 
Die Temperaturdioden auf meinem Board in der Nähe der Mosfets zeigen max. 47 °C übertaktet bei Prime Last.


----------



## chaotium (25. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze frage, darf ich den Durchflusssensor von Aquacomputer auch auf den Kopf betreiben, also dass die Anschlüsse nach unten zeigen?


----------



## blu-skye (25. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal gelesen, er soll nur mit dem Stecker nach oben betrieben werden, aber ich weiß es aus Erfahrung, er arbeitet auch in senkrechter Position und in anderen auch


----------



## SpatteL (26. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bloodsteam:
Wie kommst du darauf, das da tote Hose wäre?
Eine Kaufberatung hier im Quatsch Thread wird schnell unübersichtlich, wenn zwischendrin noch Fragen von anderen Usern kommen.


----------



## Shooot3r (26. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hat hier jemand 16/13er Tüllen an einem 280er Radiator von alphacool? Würde gerne meine 11/8er Tüllen gegen 16/13er tauschen . Bin mir aber nicht aber ob die 16er bin der breite her neben den 140mm Lüfter am Radiator passt. 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (26. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 16 / 10 Fittings an meinen Alphacool Radis, da habe ich keine Probleme.
Allerdings habe ich X-Flow Radiatoren, denke aber nicht dass da die Proportionen da anders sind als bei den normalen Radis.


----------



## Shooot3r (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst Mal ein Foto von dem Anschluss hochladen, wo auch der Lüfter mit drauf ist? Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da haste ein Bildchen , passt also.

Heute kommt endlich der Wasserblock für meine gpu, dann kann ich den Loop endlich wieder auf Vordermann bringen.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier jemand 16/13er Tüllen an einem 280er Radiator von alphacool? Würde gerne meine 11/8er Tüllen gegen 16/13er tauschen . Bin mir aber nicht aber ob die 16er bin der breite her neben den 140mm Lüfter am Radiator passt.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Ich nutze 16er HT Fittings am 420 ST30 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Shooot3r (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke euch [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Da haste ein Bildchen , passt also.
> 
> Heute kommt endlich der Wasserblock für meine gpu, dann kann ich den Loop endlich wieder auf Vordermann bringen.



Woher hast du LTT Lüfter bzw die Ecken? Ich will unbedingt orange Ecken!


----------



## EyRaptor (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die hab ich mir während der LTT Noctua Aktion von glaube Caseking gekauft.
Da die Aktion schon lange vorbei ist, habe ich die schon lange nirgends mehr gesehen.


----------



## ebastler (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verdammt, ich hatte gehofft da gäbe es noch irgendwo versteckte Restposten ^^

Hab auch schon Noctua direkt gefragt, sie haben auch keine orangen Ecken oder Lüfter mehr herumliegen...
Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur 28 Stück (also jeweils 4 Ecken für 7 Lüfter - die Seite zum Radi hin ist schon anderweitig gedämpft).
Rein optisch.

EDIT: Wenn ich den vorderen Luftfilter entferne sinkt meine Wassertemp um fast 1°C, wenn ich den oberen entferne um ~0,5°C
Ist das normal? Hab einen 360er vorn und einen 360er oben.
Jeweils bei Folding @ Home gemessen, also Volllast (~500W abzuführen). Lüfterdrehzahl liegt bei ~1100rpm (NF-F12).

Wenn ich die seitentür aufmach macht das <0,5°C aus.

EDIT2: Hab noch n Foto gefunden als ich das mal gemessen hab. Da war es anscheinend etwas kälter in der Bude, zumindest drehen die Lüfter langsamer als heute ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Isch könnte Kotzen.
Heute PC gewartet und nen Huby eingebaut. Alles nach Anleitung vekabelt.
Und zack nichts erkannt, aber meine Aquastream hats zerfetzt.   
Die Platine ist abgeraucht.

Gibt es da was spezielles zu beachten?


----------



## TheAbyss (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luftfilter sind gerne mal restriktiver, als man Glauben mag, kann also durchaus sein, besonders in deinem Hochlastszenario.


----------



## micindustries (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Da haste ein Bildchen , passt also.
> 
> Heute kommt endlich der Wasserblock für meine gpu, dann kann ich den Loop endlich wieder auf Vordermann bringen.


Wenn das mal kein DB 900 ist  Was für einen Radi hast du oben hängen? 420er ST30?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (27. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oben hab ich einen 420mm / 30mm und in der Front einen 360mm / 45mm Xflow Radi


----------



## Anilman (28. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe bei mir alle Filter weggemacht
da ich selber eh quasi alle 1-2monate am pc etwas mache stört es nicht.

Durch die Luftfilter vom fractal haben meine silent wings 3 stark an leistung verloren gefühlt ist nur noch 33% der normalen stärke übrig.

habe bei mir selber oben silentloop 280 (silentwings 3)
für cpu only

Und 240 ekwb coolstream 38mm im push(2x120) pull(2x140)
für meine gtx 1080 ti phanetek mit thermal grizzly hydronaut

meine silentloop pumpe ist kurz nach dem einbau der 1080ti halbwegs tod...


habe mir jetzt kurzerhand neuen cpu kühler geholt und werde die silentloop umwandeln in custom loop(cpu+gpu).

mein system wird innen voll sein da ich schnellkupplungen überall habe.

da ich meine hardware im 6-12monate zyklus auswechsel habe ich schnellkupplungen das es einfacher geht.


----------



## metal4all (28. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat zufällig jemand die Barrow SPD-10S?
Pump for watercooling -PWM-10W

Ich finde die Pumpe preislich und optisch recht ansprechend, frage mich aber wie sie von der Lautstärke und der Leistung ist.


----------



## Tekkla (28. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den billigen EK-Supremacy EVO AMD gegen einen Watercool Heatkiller IV PRO getauscht, weil ich so häufig las, dass die Blöcke von Watercool sowas wie State-of-the-Art seien. Ergebnis: Der billige von EK macht seine Sache genauso gut wie die 20 € teurere Variante von Watercool. Temps sind gleich, Durchfluss gleich, nur die Optik ist besser. Ich bin nun ja schon ein wenig enttäuscht.


----------



## ebastler (28. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde meine Filter lassen, 1,5° und 100rpm in einem Lastbereich den ich normal nie erreiche ist mir zu wenig um ein verstaubtes Sys in Kauf zu nehmen ^^


----------



## v3nom (28. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Ich bin nun ja schon ein wenig enttäuscht.



Gibt leider wenig Unterschiede zwischen den Kühlern. Einzig die neuen von Alphacool und Aquacomputer hauen noch ein paar Grad raus.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Ich habe den billigen EK-Supremacy EVO AMD gegen einen Watercool Heatkiller IV PRO getauscht, weil ich so häufig las, dass die Blöcke von Watercool sowas wie State-of-the-Art seien. Ergebnis: Der billige von EK macht seine Sache genauso gut wie die 20 € teurere Variante von Watercool. Temps sind gleich, Durchfluss gleich, nur die Optik ist besser. Ich bin nun ja schon ein wenig enttäuscht.



Das hättest du anhand der zig Tests aber auch vorher wissen können. Aktuelle Kühler unterscheiden ist vlt um 1-2 Grad....wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Anilman (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da holt man mehr mit köpfen und wlp/Fm raus.

mayhem ultra clear sind die schläuche jetzt schlecht oder wie?


habe von caseking die verbaut bekommen


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Köpfen eines Ryzen geht meist böse aus 

Ich habe die Mayhem Ultra Clear 13/10 nach knapp zwei Monaten gegen Tygon Norprene getauscht. Grund: Fortwährendes Zuschleimen des CPU Blocks mit massiven Durchflußminderungen in der Folge. 

Entweder die Schläuche sind halt nicht das, was "Tests" so sagten, oder sie mögen das normale DP Ultra von Aqua Computer nicht, oder aber bei Caseking bekommt man nicht die gleichen Schläuche, mit denen andere hier keinerlei Probleme zu haben scheinen. Ich weiß es nicht. 

Dieses Zuschleimen war auch mit ein Grund, warum ich den CPU Block von EK gegen den von Watercool tauschte. 




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das hättest du anhand der zig Tests aber auch vorher wissen können.


Meine Enttäuschung gründet sich weniger auf die paar Grad mehr Kühlung als um einen erhofften aber dann doch nicht besseren Durchfluss. 

Letztendlich wird der neue WC Kühler vermutlich zukunftssicherer sein. Und obendrein sieht er besser aus.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch beim Durchfluss tut sich aufgrund der identischen Funktionsweise natürlich nicht sooooo viel....kann ja auch nicht wenn bei allen Kühlern das Wasser quasi durch identische Strukturen gedrückt wird 

Das hier hätte z.b. geholfen:
Test: Alphacool Eisblock XPX - Messungen


----------



## chiem (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab das DP Ultra Clear und blaue Schläuche von Alphacool. Jetzt, nach 4 Wochen Nutzung ist das DP türkis verfärbt  (edit: siehe AGB )


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chiem schrieb:


> Ich hab das DP Ultra Clear und blaue Schläuche von Alphacool. Jetzt, nach 4 Wochen Nutzung ist das DP türkis verfärbt



Klasse....keine AHnung was ALC mit ihren Schläuchen anstellt das die so schnell auswaschen. Ich hatte zuletzt Primochill schläuche und die halten, halten und halten...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Isch könnte Kotzen.
> Heute PC gewartet und nen Huby eingebaut. Alles nach Anleitung vekabelt.
> Und zack nichts erkannt, aber meine Aquastream hats zerfetzt.
> Die Platine ist abgeraucht.
> ...




wenn ich mich recht entsinne eigentlich nur die richtige Verkabelung des USB Anschlusses, bei 180° Rotation des Steckers kann es die Elektronik zerschießen....


----------



## chiem (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte vorher "NoName"-Schläuche mit AC DP Ultra und die sahen nach einem Jahr so aus. Keine Ahnung was da bei mir los ist


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne eigentlich nur die richtige Verkabelung des USB Anschlusses, bei 180° Rotation des Steckers kann es die Elektronik zerschießen....



Jap hatte ich ja richtig verkabelt, laut anleitung.

Und ja die Aquastream hat sich verabschiedet... määäääh


----------



## Anilman (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ka was ja jetzt sache ist mit den schläuchen 

welche ist jetzt problemlos jahrelang verwendbar xD

mayhem ultra clear habe ich mit
Ekwb cryofuel premix clear

ich will nichts mit farbe haben da sowas irgendwo immer ausgewaschen wird usw

und da ich kein bling bling sondern eher auf funktion scharf bin brauche ich nur transparente schläuche/flüssigkeit.


----------



## illousion (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hatte ich auch mist Masterkleer, ich denke das Problem hier ist das DP, was die Schläuche wohl nicht alle so gut vertragen :o


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> und da ich kein bling bling sondern eher auf funktion scharf bin brauche ich nur transparente schläuche/flüssigkeit.



komplett schwarz ist nich ? ansonsten noprene schläuche, die haben wir auch im labor und soweit ich weiß wird da nix ausgespült weshalb ich sie jetzt auch mal verbaut habe


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Köpfen eines Ryzen geht meist böse aus
> 
> Ich habe die Mayhem Ultra Clear 13/10 nach knapp zwei Monaten gegen Tygon Norprene getauscht. Grund: Fortwährendes Zuschleimen des CPU Blocks mit massiven Durchflußminderungen in der Folge.
> 
> ...



Im Vergleich zum Supremacy Evo (ohne MX) hat der Heatkiller IV sogar einen etwas höheren Durchflusswiderstand (PCGH 01/17: 21,5 mbar vs. 16,9 mbar bei 60 l/h). Dafür sollten kräftig heizende CPUs aber auch 1-2 Kelvin kühler bleiben.


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die besten Schläuche sind und bleiben einfach Norprene und ZMT 
Da wäscht nix aus, wird nix hart, verfärbt sich nix. Wenn wartungsfrei ein Argument ist - verbau einen der beiden.


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Die besten Schläuche sind und bleiben einfach Norprene und ZMT
> Da wäscht nix aus, wird nix hart, verfärbt sich nix. Wenn wartungsfrei ein Argument ist - verbau einen der beiden.



Ich habe beide noch nicht verbaut, aber beide hier liegen.
Streiche ZMT und dann hast du den wahrscheinlich besten Schlauch.
Der ZMT ist ungleich guenstiger, hat eine dickere Wandung, knickt nicht ganz so leicht. Das wars dann mit den Vorteilen.
Aber er stinkt fuerchterlich.
Ich habe ihn nach Erhalt der Lieferung vom 21.09 bis gestern am Balkon gelassen, in der Hoffnung das er "ausduenstet".
Seit gestern Abend in dem Zimmer, wo er letztendlich bleiben soll.
Heute Nachmittag das Zimmer betreten und ich hab schon einen leichten Gummigeruch wahrgenommen.

Hat eventuell hier irgendwer einen Tipp wie man das wegbekommt?
Gibts vielleicht irgendein Mittel mit dem ich das ganze Zeugs einschmieren kann oder einspruehen oder whatever?


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vorgestern habe ich im Zuge des neuen CPU Blocks die Schläuche von Norprene 13/10 auf ZMT 16/10 umgestellt. Der Schlauch riecht zwar künstlich und weniger nach Gummi als nach Kunststoff, aber wirklich schlimm finde ich das nicht. So manches Mauspad riecht nach dem Auspacken schlimmer 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Supremacy Evo (ohne MX) hat der Heatkiller IV sogar einen etwas höheren Durchflusswiderstand (PCGH 01/17: 21,5 mbar vs. 16,9 mbar bei 60 l/h).


 So weit bin ich mit dem Abo noch nicht in die Vergangenheit vorgestoßen. Hätte helfen können 85 € zu sparen.


----------



## v3nom (29. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ZMT muss man etwas Zeit geben, das stimmt.


----------



## Grisu8 (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe hier die Mayhem Ultra Clear 16/10 verbaut. Der Loop ist seit etwas über einem Monat in Betrieb und noch habe ich keine Probleme *dreimal auf Holz klopf*. 

Allerdings überlege ich schon, im Rahmen meines nächsten Upgrades, (8700K + Maximus X) so ein paar Dinge zu ändern, CPU Block (ALC Eisblock XPX) gegen einen Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Next mit Vision, und Pumpe/Res (EKWB X-Res DDC 140) gegen eine Aquastream Ultimate in Kombination mit einem AGB der direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen wird. Alles andere dürfte zu kompliziert werden. Passt die Aquastream zusammen mit dem AGB in ein Dark Base Pro 900 auf den unteresten Laufwerkskäfig?


----------



## chischko (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat eventuell hier irgendwer einen Tipp wie man das wegbekommt?
> Gibts vielleicht irgendein Mittel mit dem ich das ganze Zeugs einschmieren kann oder einspruehen oder whatever?



Grundsätzlich mal in lauwarmen Wasser baden für 2-3 Stunden, das löst viel des Fabrikgeruchs. Nen Tropfen Spüli (wir verwenden irgendso einen Industriereiniger, aber auch nur tropfenweise) schadet dabei nicht. Dabei auch schauen, dass innen wasser hin kommt. 
Danach kanst du außen etwas hochwertiges geruchsfreies silikonspray auftragen. Das sollte für's Gröbste helfen. Machen wir so mit den WaKü Schläuchen für unsere Siemens Antriebsmotoren und Schaltschränke wenn der Kunde ne WaKü Ausfertigung seines Prüfstandes will. Unsere Schläuche verstörmen nämlich auch nen "herrlichen" Gummiduft.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Ich habe den billigen EK-Supremacy EVO AMD gegen einen Watercool Heatkiller IV PRO getauscht, weil ich so häufig las, dass die Blöcke von Watercool sowas wie State-of-the-Art seien. Ergebnis: Der billige von EK macht seine Sache genauso gut wie die 20 € teurere Variante von Watercool. Temps sind gleich, Durchfluss gleich, nur die Optik ist besser. Ich bin nun ja schon ein wenig enttäuscht.



Im Grunde ist es inzwischen wichtig geworden gewisse Philosophien zu unterstützen bzw. abzustrafen. 

Das "Alu-Tiefziehdosen Deckel über einem Kunstoffspritzguss-Kern mit Stanzabfällen-Halterung" Design mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel der maximalen Gewinnerzeugung und faulen Kompromissen bei der Materialwahl und Verarbeitungsqualität ist imo ein absolutes NoGo (=ALC XPX).
EKWB hat aktuell beim Threadripper einen ähnlichen Bock geschossen, indem sie den bekannten Evo Kühler auf eine vergrößerte Bodenplatte gesetzt haben, anstatt die Finnestruktur zu vergrößern. Damit ist man als Hersteller der Erste am Markt und der Kühler erfüllt seinen Zweck, andere Hersteller geben sich aber etwas mehr Mühe:

RayStorm Neo (AMD sTR4) Chrome — XSPC - Performance PC Water Cooling

XSPC RayStorm Neo CPU-Kuhler fur AMD sTR4 - Chrome

YouTube XSPC RayStorm Neo Waterblock Unboxing

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...13949a4/1504646419720/str4-2.jpg?format=1000w

Von daher war deine Entscheidung eine gute Wahl .


----------



## Narbennarr (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja wem das Design und die Verarbeitung Wumpe ist, bekommt mit dem XPX wohl aktuell den stärksten Kühler, wenn auch nur minimal. Wäre für mich jetzt kein NoGo, wobeiich absoluter Watercool Fan bin


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 50 l/h 24,6°C vs. 24,1°C, bei steigendem Durchfluss nähern sie sich weiter an (22,9°C vs. 22,6°C).

Cuplex Kryos Next im Test: Vario fur Enthusiasten, Vision fur Schausteller (Seite 2) - ComputerBase





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind uns einig, dass diese Unterschiede im Praxiseinsatz nicht relevant sind. Wenn man allerdings diese Werte so herauskehren möchte und sie beim ALC XPX als kaufentscheidendes Argument hervorhebt, kann ich diese Messwerte auch so auslegen, dass in dem für mich relevanten Bereich von 25l/h bis 50l/h der AC Kryos Next bis ~41,6l/h vorne liegt. Damit in diesem Messbereich im Mittel die besseren Werte liefert und die Vario Technik, immer abhängig von der CPU Oberfläche, durchaus Potential hat. Bei durch die Bank höheren Durchflusswerten/geringerem Druckabfall auf Seiten des AC Kryos Next. In der Gesamtbetrachtung aus Preis, Leistungswerten und Verarbeitung zieht der ALC XPX in jedem Fall den Kürzeren. Von daher kann ich Entscheidungen für den XPX grundsätzlich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von richtiger Philosophie wird niemand satt.  

Ich habe mich anfangs eher vom "Je billiger, umso besser"-Geist antreiben lassen. Pumpe, Radiatoren, CPU Block, Anschlüsse, alles so kostengünstig wie nur möglich. Doch jetzt, nach all den vielen 100 Euronen, da bin ich beim Anspruch an Verarbeitung, die Leistung und in gewissem Rahmen auch Optik wieder da angekommen, wo ich im Luftkühlungsbereich bereits war. 

Ich möchte aber auch nicht die gemachten Erfahrungen missen. Und was man doppelt kaufte, das kann man ja wieder verhökern oder aber als Wakü in den HTPC einbauen.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hllo lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu Noctua NF-A14 FLX? Möchte mein Wildes zusmmenwürfnis an 140er Lüftern bereinigen(Airplex 420er - macht bei einem röhrenradiator das bisschen mehr statischer druck etwas aus???) 
Schwanke zw den Noctua NF-A14 FLX & Noctua NF-P14s


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat eventuell hier irgendwer einen Tipp wie man das wegbekommt?
> Gibts vielleicht irgendein Mittel mit dem ich das ganze Zeugs einschmieren kann oder einspruehen oder whatever?



Meiner mieft kein Bisschen mehr - hatte den 2 Wochen im Badezimmer am Schrank hängen. Mein PC stand nun 3 Monate wieder bei meinen Eltern daheim und meine Mum, die immer sofort meckert wenn ich 5min löte weil die ganze Wohnung stinke hat nichts gerochen. Der wird schnell brav 
Einmal innen und außen gewaschen hatte ich den, aber ich glaub nicht dass es das ausgemacht hat.


----------



## BloodSteam (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, gibt es ein großen Unterschied zwischen Netz und Rohrradiatoren? Wenn ja, wie groß ist der Unterschiend und wie erkenne ich einen Rohrradiator?
Ich möchte einen Noctua NF-A14 ULN (800rpm) verwenden und evtl sich dann je nach "Rad Fläche" noch zusätzliche NF-A14 kaufen.


----------



## DARPA (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man sieht den Unterschied 

Rohrradiator:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzradiator:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Netzradiatoren haben allgemein eine etwas höhere Performance. Dafür muss man bei Rohrradiatoren mit weniger Verschmutzung durch Produktionsrückstände rechnen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es ein großen Unterschied zwischen  Netz und Rohrradiatoren? Wenn ja, wie groß ist der Unterschiend und wie  erkenne ich einen Rohrradiator?
> Ich möchte einen Noctua NF-A14 ULN (800rpm) verwenden und evtl sich dann  je nach "Rad Fläche" noch zusätzliche NF-A14 kaufen.



Beispiele für den Aufbau von Rohrradiatoren ...

http://www.xtremehardware.com/image...R_AIRPLEX_RADICAL2_360_ANALISI_2_03_Large.jpg

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9a/550x366px-LL-9a500814_aquacomputer_airplex_15.jpeg

https://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/ams_gigant_8.jpg

... und einem Netzradiator:

http://www.xtremehardware.com/image...MPUTER_AIRPLEX_RADICAL2_360_ANALISI_2_03a.jpg

Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung und dem Durchfluss:

Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse


Ich setzte nur noch auf Rohrradiatoren (Mora3, AC Airplex Radical). Bei den Airplex musst du beachten, dass es sie nur in der Dicke von 40mm gibt, was beim internen Aufbau bei der Gehäusekompatibilität zu Slim Radiatoren zum Problem werden kann.


----------



## TheAbyss (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit, ich bin jetzt in der 2. Revision meines Loops, und schaue mir Optimierungspotentiale an. Neben zusätzlichen Sensoren brauche ich noch ein paar mehr Reserven in der Fläche. In meinem Enthoo Luxe werkelt ein 240er ST30 in der Front. Mit etwas Modding (zusätzliche Bohrungen, Änderungen an der Seitenwand) wäre ein 280er grundsätzlich möglich. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder eine fundierte Meinung, ob der Aufwand gerechtfertigt ist?


----------



## Anilman (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pu hatte heute morgen gezockt
und habe seit dem bios update vergessen die lüfterkurve anzupassen

240 Radiator gtx1080ti(werks oc)
70c ging die temperatur hoch (idle 33)

die lüfter liefen auf ca 20%.....
und die front tür war zu(fractal define r5 rauspustend)

was denkt ihr wie hoch war die wassertemp?
werde bald den 240+280zusammenschließen so wird es nicht mehr zu so nem kritischen fehler kommen.

meine wakü teile habe ich bei procooling bestellt aber der schickt es einfach nicht ab....
warte nun seit 26.9(amazon)....


----------



## Tony130 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand ob das msi z370 Gaming  pro Carbon ac  ein temperatursensor  Anschluss hat ?


----------



## JPio (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das msi z370 Gaming  pro Carbon ac  ein temperatursensor  Anschluss hat ?


Google / 3 sec / 1. Treffer  !!!
NEIN  !!!
4Pin Pumpconnector vorhanden.

E: 
Aber ne Std auf Antwort warten...
Echt unverständlich sowas....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony130 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JPio schrieb:


> Google / 3 sec / 1. Treffer  !!!
> NEIN  !!!
> 4Pin Pumpconnector vorhanden.
> 
> ...




klar hab ich google benutzt, aber ich sehe auf den mainboard 2 mal 2 pin anschlüsse. was genau soll das sein?

warum kriegt es msi nicht hin temperatursensor Anschluss mit einzubauen gigabyte, asus haben das schon so lange...


----------



## JPio (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ein Handbuch ist und wie man es nutzt weißt du schon noch ?
Seite 39 / 40...
1) Chassis Intrusion Connector
2) Clear CMOS 
Sogar mit Beschreibung....

E:
Und wieder Google. Diesmal 10 sec... [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt Mal, bin ich nur zu doof oder kann man die Farben der "Titelleisten" der Diagramme nicht verändern? Ich hätte die gerne einfarbig grau. Ich finde jede Farbe in den Einstellungen der Graphen, nur diese eine Farbe kriege ich nicht eingestellt. Gibt es dafür aktuell einfach keine Option in der Aquasuite oder klicke ich nur dauernd dran vorbei?

Vergesst meine Kritzeleien im Bild, die sind wegen einer anderen Frage drin die schon Mal gelöst wurde - hab grad keinen anderen Screenshot zur Hand.

Im Manual finde ich nichts, bei Google wüsste ich nicht wonach suchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nee, ich glaube die Farbe der Titelliste kann man nicht ändern. Du kannst aber die Titelleiste ausblenden und dafür eigene Textfelder einblenden. Dort kann man zumindest die Schriftfarbe anpassen.


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, ich wusste nicht dass das geht. Danke für den Workaround, da werde ich mich daheim dransetzen


----------



## JPio (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst dir in der Suite ne komplett neue Übersichtsseite erstellen und dort sämtliche von dir favorisierten Anzeigen erstellen...
Mir fehlte bis jetzt allerdings die Geduld.... [emoji6]
Scheint ein wenig frickelig zu sein...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> was denkt ihr wie hoch war die wassertemp?



Das werde schon so ~55°C sein, was für nen Customloop recht hoch ist


----------



## DARPA (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JPio schrieb:


> Du kannst dir in der Suite ne komplett neue Übersichtsseite erstellen und dort sämtliche von dir favorisierten Anzeigen erstellen...
> Mir fehlte bis jetzt allerdings die Geduld.... http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji6.png
> Scheint ein wenig frickelig zu sein...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



Am besten man erstellt eine neue Seite und importiert das Profil aquaero 5_6. Dann hat man für viele Elemente schonmal ne Vorlage und kann copy + paste nutzen. 
Datenquellen, Art der Darstellung, Farben usw lassen sich ja einfach anpassen.

Eigentlich braucht man nur etwas Zeit, dann geht das schon


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sonntag Abend bei at fittinge bestellt, und gestern den ganzen Tag " wird gepackt als Status gehabt und sie haben es nicht geschafft es loszuschicken. Das ging bei denen auch Mal schnelle[emoji19]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wolltest du die auch abholen?

Ich glaube fast das gestern nur "Notbesetzung" anwesend war wegen Brueckentag.


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne halt per DHL Paket. Habe es aber die letzten paar Monate schon beobachtet, das die beim Versand schwer langsam geworden sind. Vor dem damaligen Umzug ging das schneller.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine letzten Bestellungen dort gingen eigentlich wunderbar schnell.
Bestellt, Tags drauf Benachrichtigung bekommen das alles freigegeben wurde, kurze Zeit spaeter das alles zur Abholung fertig ist.
Auch eine große Bestellung die Sonntags Abend aufgegeben wurde, war Montags ab fruehem Nachmittag fertig.

Ich tippe wegen Gestern auf den Brueckentag.
Hatte wegen meiner Bestellung wegen einer Aenderung noch angerufen. Das hat gut funktioniert. Nur mit dem Packen halt nicht.

Arbeiten ja auch nur Menschen dort und wer weis wieviel im Lager fuers Packen zustaendig sind.
Wenn die ein langes Wochenende haben wollten, so seis denen gegoennt.
Bloed halt fuer mich, da ich heute weiterkommen wollte, aber ich bin denen nicht boes oder so.
Gibt genug andere Sachen zu tun


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Sonntag Abend bei at fittinge bestellt, und gestern den ganzen Tag " wird gepackt als Status gehabt und sie haben es nicht geschafft es loszuschicken. Das ging bei denen auch Mal schnelle[emoji19]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Ich hab letzte Woche am Dienstag ne Pumpe bestellt und hab Sie gestern erst bekommen. Der Status Verpackt stand satte drei Tage.
Bei dem Verein bestell ich nur noch das nötigste.


----------



## KillercornyX (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs, das ist zwar bedauerlich, aber auch jammern auf hohem Niveau.
Sicher geht das auch schneller, aber mal ehrlich... meistenst sucht man tagelang seinen Warenkorb zusammen und wenn man es dann zusammen hat und bestellt, muss es am besten schon abends da sein... 
Wenn man allerdings nen Notfall hat, ist es dann schon bedauerlich, wenn es so lange dauert. 
Ich für meinen Teil bestelle aber auch weiterhin dort, einfach weil die Auswahl so groß ist. Am Versand wird sich aber hoffentlich noch was verbessern....


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein mich kotzt es nur an, dass ich bei Hundert bestellungen  99 Lieferungen am nächsten Tag, spätestens am übernächsten bekomme.

Ich hab meine Ware letzte Woche per Aquatuning Prime bestellt. ZWEI TAGE lang ist nichts passiert, obwohl ich bevorzugt werden sollte.
Das ist schlicht BETRUG!.

Ich hab die Ware dringend benötigt.


----------



## Anilman (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

55 ist ja zu hoch

war halt nen fehler
habe nichts angepasst gehabt
pumpe lief auf 100%

naja ich schaue mal ob da paar teile angekommen sind

kann dann heute ggf mal die 2 loops in 1 loop machen
der händler meinte es sei schon lange verschickt worden.


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nein mich kotzt es nur an, dass ich bei Hundert bestellungen  99 Lieferungen am nächsten Tag, spätestens am übernächsten bekomme.
> 
> Ich hab meine Ware letzte Woche per Aquatuning Prime bestellt. ZWEI TAGE lang ist nichts passiert, obwohl ich bevorzugt werden sollte.
> Das ist schlicht BETRUG!.
> ...


Ich dürfte bei Aquacomputer 5 Wochen auf eine "lieferbare" Pumpe warten... Passiert halt mal.


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne das passiert nicht " Mal" bei meinen letzten 4-5 Bestellungen war das! Der Höhepunkt war, als ein Schlauch nicht lieferbar war und erst 4 Tage später ( bei meiner Nachfrage) mir gesagt wurde , das ich einen anderen wählen muss. Hätte 2 Wochen warten können und die hätten mir nicht gesagt dass er nicht auf Lager ist. 
Naja bei quasimonopol kann der Korallen Fischer Machen was er will.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Monopol auf was?


----------



## KillercornyX (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eher so der Platzhirsch in Sachen Wakü. Bei meiner ersten Bestellung vor dem Umbau gings glaube auch schneller. (2-3 Tage). 

Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei AT haben meine Bestellungen schon immer mindestens 2 Tage Versandvorbereitung gedauert und bekommen habe ich dann am 3 oder 4 Tag die Lieferung.
Finde es noch ganz ok so. Gut ich bestelle lieber auf Caseking, da dort meist sogar schon am selben Tag versendet wird und mit etwas Glück dann sogar am nächsten Tag meine Bestellung habe.

Gut bei Caseking habe ich auch schon erst am 3 oder 4 Tag meine Bestellung gehabt, aber dann lag es an DHL.

Bei Aquacomputer hingegen habe ich auch mal mehrere Wochen gewartet.
Bei der Bestellung stand der Artikel auf Lagernd und auf nachfrage war der Artikel doch nicht lieferbar.
Das finde ich dann schon etwas dreist wenn Lieferbar angezeigt wird ohne das es der Fall ist.

Aber zu der Zeit hatte AC auch eine Störung im System, so dass es auch daran gelegen haben kann.


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir waren da eh grob zeitgleich dran, oder Icarus? Mir kommt vor dass wir uns zugleich beschwert haben. War wohl wirklich ein Systemfehler.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese Nachlässigkeiten in Sachen Lieferbarkeit ist eh ne Pest. Besonders bei solchen Portalen wie geizhals.de sind die Billigheimer gerne mal dabei aus "Muss ich erst beim Großhandel bestellen" sowas wie "Im Außenlager vorrätig (z.B. Mindfactory)" zu machen. Ganz geil wird es, wenn sonntags Abend um 22 Uhr eine GTX1030 als lieferbar mit "Lagernd > 5 Stk." ausgegeben wird, aber tags drauf um 7:30 Uhr keine mehr vorrätig sind und erst beim Großhandel geordert wird. Ich hasse sowas.

Ich habe mit AC, WC, CK und auch AT in den letzten Monaten viel zu schaffen gehabt. Einer ist nicht schlechter als der andere. Einzig auf CK kann man sich nahezu zu 100% drauf verlassen, dass eine Bestellung bis 11 Uhr noch am gleichen Tag rausgeht.


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

CK hat halt genau 2 Lager, beide im Großraum Berlin und alles was sie anbieten ist wirklich in einem der zwei Lager 

Haben mich auch noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Darki88 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat inzwischen schon wär länger eine Alphacool VPP 755 in Betrieb bzw. haben die immer noch Anlaufprobleme?

Mein System: sysprofile


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier und vor allem im Luxx gibts es immer noch viele Probleme mit der Eispumpe


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab damals lange überlegt und bin im Nachhinein echt froh die D5 genommen zu haben.


----------



## TheAbyss (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stand beim Aufbau auch vor der Wahl und bin auch auf ner VPP655 hängen geblieben.


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 655 ist ne D5 mit ALC Label, oder?


----------



## Anilman (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den ekwb res 140
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite inkl. Pumpe

bin zufrieden soweit
bei 3000-3200 rpm kann ich den garnicht mehr hören in fractal define r5

bei 100% kann ich nen leichtes fiepen hören wie nen fön aber sau leise

ist der d5 etwa besser?


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So und schon wieder. Seid gestern morgen halb 8 " wird gepackt" und heute immer noch. Habe dann Mal Angerufen " wird wohl morgen erst rausgehen" Alles klar, an jetzt nur noch ck bei wakü teilen. Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber der laden bekommt ja nichts mehr auf die Reihe[emoji83]

Top at, jetzt kann ich noch bis Freitag oder leider warten....

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Die 655 ist ne D5 mit ALC Label, oder?



So richtig, D5 Vario quasi mit manuellem Poti für die Drehzahl.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Die 655 ist ne D5 mit ALC Label, oder?



Bezugsquelle ist immer derselbe Hersteller: Xylem Applied Water Systems – Germany Gleichstrompumpen - Xylem Applied Water Systems - Germany /


----------



## Verminaard (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Shooot3r*, was genau hast denn bestellt?

Vielleicht bekommen wir aus Bestaenden der Community deine Bestellung zusammen, bevor du einen Nachhaltigen Schaden durch eine verzoegerte Lieferung hast.
Ist ja unverantwortlich.

Ich koennt 2 Stk. 16/10er Schraubtuellen in silber und einen Auqacomputer Tempertursensor 1/4" beisteuern.


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ironie kann man da raushören[emoji16]. Es regt mich halt auf, mehr nicht. Es sind 12 tüllen, und Schlauch. Bin halt von Amazon und Alternate sowie ck was anderes gewohnt. Ach ja, von at vor ca 12 Monaten auch...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich steh vor einem aehnlichen Problem. Nur das ich Fittinge, Winkel und so Zeugs zu einer nicht unwesentlichen Summe bestellt hatte.
Dachte auch ich koennte gestern ordentlich vorankommen, eventuell fertigwerden.
Ist halt nicht und heute konnt ich mein Zeugs auch nicht abholen.
Aergerlich, aber deswegen geht die Welt nicht unter.
Ich wuerd jetzt liebend gerne den gekoepften 7700k und die 1080ti Hydrocopper das erste Mal in Aktion erleben.

Einen Schritt mal zurueckgehen und auf das große Ganze blicken.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das bei AT einiges passiert ist.
Wochenende viele Bestellungen. Montag eventuell kaum Personal da, Bestellungen vielleicht gar nicht im Lager/Versand bearbeitet.
Kommen noch Montag und Dienstag als Bestelltage hinzu.
Wenn dann noch Personal die Woche genutzt hat um mit weniger Urlaubstagen eine ganze Woche zu fuellen, laeuft die Arbeit auf weniger Personal in kuerzer Zeit auf.

Natuerlich koennte es mir als Kunden scheissegal sein. Ich bezahl ja, ich kann ja woanders einkaufen, die sind auf mich angewiesen.
Ist es wirklich so einfach?

Ich glaube nicht das ein Betrieb wie AT seine Kunden mit solch einer Arroganz behandelt und sich eine "uns doch alles egal" Einstellung manifestiert hat.
Auch wenn AT in der Kritik steht, speziell in Verbindung mit AC.

Eine Verkettung ungluecklicher Ereignisse kann passieren.
Sollte sowas an der Tagesordnung sein, muss AT ueber die Ablaeufe nachdenken, und das halt Kunden ausbleiben.

Es ist egal ob hier eine Bestellung von 120 Einzelteilen und im Wert von 2000€ oder 2m Schlauch bearbeitet wird.
Man kann jede Argumentation passend auslegen, warum gerade "seine" Bestellung doch mal bevorzugt behandelt werden sollte.


----------



## Shooot3r (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Meine zweite Bestellung von Montag morgen ( 3 g1/4 Adapter) ist heute rausgegangen . Wert ca 12 euro. Die Bestellung von ca 120€ ( Sonntag ) heute noch nicht. Naja dann wird es wohl morgen was werden. Habe mich extra abgesichert das alles auf Lager ist.

Blöd das auch keine mehr im Forum aktiv ist von denen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anilman (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ck sagte mir vor der gamescom das die viel abzuarbeiten haben wegen der messe

meine custom loop gtx1080ti kam mit 3-4wochen verzug 

bestelle deswegen wenns geht per prime auf amazon sachen die direkt von amazon kommen

aber was wasserkühlung angeht ist da eher wenig Auswahl.


----------



## Anilman (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hole mir bald die neuen z370 boards mit temp sensor(msi)

ich wollte fragen ob 1 sensor reicht nach dem Agb/pumpe

Loop ist aktuell only gpu

ich erweitere es die tage/woche‘n

ich kann es zwischen gpu-cpu-rad1-rad2 dazwischen machen
nach rad 2 kommt agb/pumpe.

ich habe schnellkupplungen überall bis auf rad2-agb/pumpe


----------



## Haarstrich (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Antwort: ja ein Sensor reicht.

Die Temperatur im Kreislauf wird sich, genügend Durchfluss vorausgesetzt (min. 30l/h)  vor und nach einzelnen Komponenten nicht großartig unterscheiden.


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar hab ich einen MPS Sensor von Aquacomputer gekauft. Nun rattert / raselt er leise.
Was kann ich tun dass er die klappe hält?


----------



## ebastler (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zwischen meinen beiden Sensoren (Eingang AGB, Ausgang GPU, GPU ist die erste Komponente im Kreislauf) je nach Last und Durchfluss 0,5 bis 4K Differenz. Ziemlich vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Anilman (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok ich mach es dann im out rad 1 dran

da ich rad 2 nicht mehr ohne entleeren bestücken kann.

aquacomputer sensor habe ich bestellt
der phanetek geht zwar auch aber ist die qualitativ schlechter gebaut?!

in amazon schreiben manche das die phanetek undicht sind.

Wenn die temps net passen

was geht eig in den fractal define r5 rein?
oben war 420 max 30mm dicke

und front glaube ich 360 aber die alphacool radiatoren passen vorne nicht....
zumindest der 280 nicht


----------



## Shooot3r (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand Schläuche in 16/13 , die weniger knickanfällig sind als die tygon ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkilleraxel (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehste,hab ich doch gesagt das der Tygon knickt. Hab auch nun 3 m 11/8er  hier liegen.


----------



## Shooot3r (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hattest du Mal andere 16/13er? Habe den jetzt trotzdem erstmal verbaut


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar hab ich einen MPS Sensor von Aquacomputer gekauft. Nun rattert / raselt er leise.
> Was kann ich tun dass er die klappe hält?



Das ist doch ein Differenzdruckmesser. Eigentlich dürfte da kein mechanisches Bauteil drin sein, was sich bewegen kann.


----------



## illousion (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Differenzdruckmesser. Eigentlich dürfte da kein mechanisches Bauteil drin sein, was sich bewegen kann.



Jup den habe ich mir extra gekauft weil ich sicher sein wollte, dass da nichts drin geräusche macht :o
Könnte sein, dass das Strömungsgeräusche sind / da Luftblasen drin sind :o


----------



## chaotium (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da habt ihr euch verguckt 

Also ich hab den hier, und der hat ein flügelrad.
Welchen habt ihr? Die anderen?

https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/wazu-324_wazu_324_2g_800x800.jpg


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist kein MPS, sondern der High Flow Durchflusssensor.

Bei mir hatte der auch zu Beginn gerattert. Aber nach paar Stunden Betrieb wars weg. Musste sich wohl erstmal einlaufen. Andere berichteten auch schon, dass bei zuwenig Konzentrat im Wasser (=zu wenig Schmierung) das Flügelrad rasselt.


----------



## chaotium (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Pumpe läuft auf 3000 Umdrehungen, bei 6000 ratterts wie ein MG 

Ja gut ich hab nur Destilliertes wasser. Ich warte mal ab und sonst nehme ich den MPS. Der hat kein Rad drinne?


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Der hat kein Rad drinne?



Nein, da er nen ganz anderes Messprinzip nutzt. 
Aber beachte, dass es verschiedene Ausführungen für verschiedene Messbereiche gibt und man ne ausreichend lange gerade Ein- und Auslaufstrecke braucht, damit er richtig misst.


----------



## chaotium (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ein schlauch der am stück 25 cm gerade ist


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man gebrauchte Tüllen wieder zurückgeben bei at. Habe die zwar ein schon benutzt, aber da ist nichts dran. 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@xtrame90:

Wenn du eine autarke Einheit zur Temperatur- und Durchflussmessung suchst, wäre ein high flow usb (Anschlussmöglichkeit für einen Tempsensor, Datenaustausch und Stromversorgung über USB zum Mainboard) eine weniger fehleranfällige Methode als der mps flow.

mps flow:



> Eine Anpassung an das Medium ist natürlich möglich. Freigegeben sind die  Sensoren für Wasser, DP-Ultra, Luft und alle Kühlmittel auf Glykolbasis   nach VW-Norm.
> Alles andere ist im Eigenversuch zu ermitteln, allerdings wird der  Messbereich dann natürlich anders liegen, da der Druckabfall bei höheren  Viskositäten sich ändert. Mit der erwähnten Kalibirierfunktion ist eine  Anpassung grundsätzlich immer möglich.
> 
> Der Sensor funktioniert z.B. auch sehr gut für Luft - wenn man mal einen Lungenfunktionstest machen möchte....



mps - Eine neue Generation der Durchflussmessung - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum



> ... Zu AC HighFlow DFM vs. AC mps-Flow 100:
> 
> Das grundlegende Problem besteht darin, dass die Differenzdruckmethode  schon durch den Aufbau fehleranfälliger ist und auch mehr  Fehlereinflüsse bietet. Zum Beispiel können Luftblasen, die sich an  ungünstigen Stellen festgesetzt haben (nicht mal unbedingt direkt im  DFM) das Ergebnis stark verfälschen - auch wenn das natürlich in einem  gut entlüfteten Kreislauf eigentlich nicht vorkommen sollte. Die  Fehlereinflüsse durch die jeweilige Viskosität des verwendeten Mediums  hast du auch richtig erkannt.
> 
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-2830.html#post8474804



*Edit: Sorry, habe übersehen, dass du den mps flow bereits hast.*


----------



## chaotium (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nochmal, ich habe den hier: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129

Und wollte den mps kaufen, aber danke für den Text, das wusste ich nicht.
Wie bekomme ich das teil nun ruhig gestellt?


----------



## Anilman (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte vor paar tagen gesagt das ich 70c hatte bei 240radiator push pull

es hat sich heute herausstellt als ich nachfüllen wollte das ich im pull pull betrieb lief.......

nice

werde die temp mal wieder prüfen aber in idle war ich vorher bei
38-42
jetzt 27-29


----------



## Darkside (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, weiß einer auf welcher Seite bei diesen Schnellkupplungen Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 mit Schottverschrau | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany die Schottverschraubung sitzt, Kupplung oder Stecker? Auf dem Bildern sieht man immer beide oder keine Seite.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Haarstrich (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschau, seh ich auf beiden Seiten eine Schottverschraubung.


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sich nun meine Wakü über nacht entleert hat, konnte ich ganz bequem den Highflow sensor ausbauen und nun kann ich sagen, er ist Schuld! XD


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht so schön. Was war denn die Ursache?


----------



## Shutterfly (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß einer wieso die Barrow Metal Tops für DDC Pumpen so schwer zu bekommen sind? Angebote im Web sind eigentlich kaum existent. Bei Ali gibts genau ein Angebot was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur Entleergung?

Naja das vierte mal, dass an einem Alphacool Fitting das Drehgelenkt eines 90Grad Winkel Undicht war.
Gott sei Dank ist der AGB nur 150mml groß, es ist also nur der AGB entleert worden.


----------



## Shutterfly (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann wird es Zeit den AC-Mist aus dem Cache zu kicken, wenn es schon das vierte Mal war


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einmal der Drehbare Winkel, einmal eine drehbare Verlängerung und zweimal der Eiszapfen Schnellkupplung


----------



## SpatteL (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ALC bitte, wenn es um Alphacool geht, AC ist Aquacomputer.

Das solche drehbaren Winkel nicht immer 100% dicht sind, kann immer mal vorkommen, das dadurch aber über Nacht der AGB leer läuft ist schon ungewöhnlich.
So eine Leckage muss man doch schon vorher mal bemerken, das passiert doch nicht von jetzt auf gleich.


----------



## Anilman (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe gestern furmark gestartet
temp ist auf 59 gewesen bei 240 radiator pull
gpu last 99% power 90%

das passt doch


----------



## derTino (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo ihr lieben.

Ich habe mich nun auch mal hierher verirrt, da mich die AIO und das neue Case sehr zum basteln verleitet hat. Mein Eisbaer 240 wurde um einen Nexxxos 360 erweitert. Momentan warte ich noch auf den Kühler für meine RX580 von Alphacool, deswegen auch die Erweiterung um den 360.
Eigentlich sollte es dann auch erstmal gut sein aber naja... bei eBay eine neuwertige Aquastream geschossen und es war um mich geschehen..  AGB und CPU-Block folgen die Tage noch und dann geht es an den Einbau.

Weil ich nicht unbedingt einen eigenen Thread eröffnen möchte, hänge ich mir hier mal dran. Hoffe ist ok.

Geplant ist AGB -> Pumpe -> CPU -> 240 -> GPU -> 360 -> AGB ...
Ist das so sinnvoll? Ich mag ungern das "vorheizte" Wasser zur nächsten Komponente schicken und dachte eben dran, nach jeder Komponente einen Radi einzusetzen.

LG, derTino


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tino, das Einzige was du beachten musst: Pumpe direkt nach dem AGB, der Rest ist sowas von egal.
Du wirst ja eine recht hohe Durchflussleistung anstreben, und solang das Wasser nicht fast steht....
Rest macht wie es dir am Besten gefaellt.


----------



## derTino (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dankeschön, genau sowas wollte ich hören.  Dann kann ich mich nun mal an die Planung fürs Schlauch verlegen machen und die benötigten Anschlüsse mal grob überschlagen.


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Version der Aquastream haste geschossen?


----------



## derTino (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

XT advanced mit Restgarantie für 61€. Ist noch ok.
In einer zweiten Auktion ging die XT standard für 61€ weg.  Das ist zuviel. ^^


----------



## Anilman (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe die mayhem schläuche 16/10
seit dem letzten mistake mit den 70c gpu temp und ca 55c wasser temp habe ich alle schläuche geprüft.

sie sind zwar auf der temp knickfreudiger gewesen(ist ja logisch)

aber ich sehe keine rückstände von irgendwelchen weichmachern

Ekwb cryofuel premix habe ich im system welches etwas mieft und Juckreiz auslöst bei Hautkontakt.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Edit: War hier falsch...


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



derTino schrieb:


> XT advanced mit Restgarantie für 61€. Ist noch ok.
> In einer zweiten Auktion ging die XT standard für 61€ weg.  Das ist zuviel. ^^


Bei diesen Pumpen lohnt sich ein Gebrauchtkauf nicht immer, denn die Pumpe wird mittels Aquasuite gesteuert.
Die Aquasuite Software ist seit ende 2016 Lizenz pflichtig, das bedeutet... ist die Pumpe älter kannst du nur die älteren Versionen der Steuerungssoftware nutzen.

Sofern dazu nichts einzuwenden ist ist solch ein Kauf noch ganz ok.

Möchtest du aber die aktuelle 2017 & 2018 Version nutzen musst du bis zu 15 Euro Lizenzgebühren bezahlen und dann kommt man auf den Neupreis der Pumpe.
Denn die Pumpe kostet über AT 77,89€ und beinhaltet schon die Lizenzen fürs Jahr 2017 & 2018.

Rechnest du deine 61 + 15 liegst du auch bei 76 Euro, so dass dann auch direkt neu gekauft werden kann.
Der Start der neuen Lizenz war Dezember 2016 und berücksichtigt waren da nur 3 Monate zurück. Bedeutet das sofern die Pumpe älter ist und du die aktuelle neue Version nutzen möchtest diese Kosten noch anfallen würde.

Im Aquacomputer Forum findest du dazu weitere Infos: Neu: aquasuite 2017-2, Daten ohne Grenzen - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Infos zur Lizenz: Aqua Computer Shop für Lizenzschlüssel - Aqua Computer

Updaten musst du aber nicht, du kannst auch ältere Versionen weiter nutzen.

EDIT: Kleine Korrektur... gemeint war die Umstellung seit Dato auf eine kostenpflichtige Lizenzanbindung, da zuvor die Lizenz dazu kostenlos war.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu muss man auch erwähnen, dass die 2017er Version mit dem eingebauten HW-Monitor schon ein echter Mehrwert zur 2016er Version darstellt, sofern man noch keine externen Lizenzen von z.B. Aida hat.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möchte noch anmerken das die Lizenz aufs Gerät gebunden ist und nicht auf den Rechner.
Bedeutet... sollte der Vorbesitzer schon ein Upgrade der Softwarelizenz vollzogen haben ist die neue Lizenz auch bei der gebraucht gekauften Pumpe schon mit dabei.


----------



## derTino (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die vielen Hinweise. 
Habe mich damit schon etwas befasst. dummerweise erst nachher ^^
Bei Amazon gibt es eine ultimate im neuwertigen Zustand für 81€ 

Naja, was solls... Basteltrieb erfährt Befriedigung und die Teile halten wohl ewig. Von daher bin ich nur wenig betrübt.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das ist ein Teil was beim Gebrauchtkauf meist nicht mit bedacht wird.
Denn bei USB-Geräte von AC sind immer die ersten zwei Jahre der kostenpflichtigen Lizenz mit dabei.


----------



## chaotium (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



derTino schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Hinweise.
> Habe mich damit schon etwas befasst. dummerweise erst nachher ^^
> Bei Amazon gibt es eine ultimate im neuwertigen Zustand für 81€ ����
> 
> Naja, was solls... Basteltrieb erfährt Befriedigung und die Teile halten wohl ewig. Von daher bin ich nur wenig betrübt.



Du könntest die Pumpen Elektronik Später nachrüsten. Ich habe meine defekte Ultra gegen eine Ultimate ausgetauscht.
Rein mechanisch dürfte da nicht viel, bis gar nichts geändert haben. Beide Pumpen hören sich gleich an^^

Also haste nicht so einen großen unterschied


----------



## Tekkla (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie bekomme ich am einfachsten ein Inlet von einer Aquastream herunter? Das Teil sitzt hier bombenfest, und ich habe Angst da was abzubrechen. Und wo wir bei Inlet sind... Wie kann ich den AGB zwecks Reinigung zerlegen?


----------



## SpatteL (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ihr schreibt das so als wäre die 2016er Version total veraltet und nutzlos...
Da man mit der Advanced*die Lüfter sowieso nur manuell regeln kann, sehe ich keinen Nutzen für die Softwaresensoren.
Allgemein braucht man die doch nur, wenn man die unbedingt mit auf einer Übersichtsseite in der Suite darstellen will.


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt das so als wäre die 2016er Version total veraltet und nutzlos...
> Da man mit der Advanced*die Lüfter sowieso nur manuell regeln kann, sehe ich keinen Nutzen für die Softwaresensoren.
> Allgemein braucht man die doch nur, wenn man die unbedingt mit auf einer Übersichtsseite in der Suite darstellen will.



Sorry, mein Kontext bezog sich auf den Einsatz der 2017er Aquasuite in Verbindung mit dem Aquaero, hätte ich wohl dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## SpatteL (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch ein aquaero kann man noch wunderbar mit der 2016er aquasuite nutzen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem extern verbauten Radiator, der per Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen wird? Man wird ja mindestens 2 Kupplungs-Sets (aus je männlichem und weiblichem Teilstück) brauchen, oder?
Habe momentan einen 240er Radiator intern für eine GTX1080 only. Könnte noch einen 120er mit rein packen (dann ist das Case innen aber voll) und dann die CPU (aktuell mit einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH unter Luft) mit dazu. Dürfte zwar von der Kühlleistung ausreichen, aber niedrige Wassertemperaturen und leise wirds wohl nicht werden. Deswegen eben die Idee mit dem externen Radiator. Ausschließlich die internen Rads reichen auch für den Betrieb und der PC bleibt flexibel (ist eh mATX), aber für den Standardbetrieb könnte eben der externe Radiator für Geräuscharmut sorgen.


----------



## SpatteL (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke jeder, der einen externen Radiator hat, hat auch Erfahrung mit Schnellkupplungen, da es ohne einfach blöd ist. ^^


----------



## illousion (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem extern verbauten Radiator, der per Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen wird? Man wird ja mindestens 2 Kupplungs-Sets (aus je männlichem und weiblichem Teilstück) brauchen, oder?
> Habe momentan einen 240er Radiator intern für eine GTX1080 only. Könnte noch einen 120er mit rein packen (dann ist das Case innen aber voll) und dann die CPU (aktuell mit einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH unter Luft) mit dazu. Dürfte zwar von der Kühlleistung ausreichen, aber niedrige Wassertemperaturen und leise wirds wohl nicht werden. Deswegen eben die Idee mit dem externen Radiator. Ausschließlich die internen Rads reichen auch für den Betrieb und der PC bleibt flexibel (ist eh mATX), aber für den Standardbetrieb könnte eben der externe Radiator für Geräuscharmut sorgen.



Ja du brauchst (obv.) 2 Kupplungssets :o
Ist das deine einzige Frage?


----------



## chischko (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem extern verbauten Radiator, der per Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen wird? Man wird ja mindestens 2 Kupplungs-Sets (aus je männlichem und weiblichem Teilstück) brauchen, oder?
> Habe momentan einen 240er Radiator intern für eine GTX1080 only. Könnte noch einen 120er mit rein packen (dann ist das Case innen aber voll) und dann die CPU (aktuell mit einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH unter Luft) mit dazu. Dürfte zwar von der Kühlleistung ausreichen, aber niedrige Wassertemperaturen und leise wirds wohl nicht werden. Deswegen eben die Idee mit dem externen Radiator. Ausschließlich die internen Rads reichen auch für den Betrieb und der PC bleibt flexibel (ist eh mATX), aber für den Standardbetrieb könnte eben der externe Radiator für Geräuscharmut sorgen.



Und deine Frage ist nun welche? Die hast Du dir alle selbst und richtig beantwortet. Ich würde noch auf eine entsprechend ordentlich ausgelegte Schottverschraubung achten.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ja du brauchst (obv.) 2 Kupplungssets :o
> Ist das deine einzige Frage?


Jein Hätte mich halt interessiert, ob die Leute das dann auch nutzen und zufrieden sind, Erfahrungsbericht halt, auf dem Papier sind nämlich viele Ideen gut.
Aber etwas konkreter geht es auch: Wie werden die externen Lüfter mit Strom versorgt? Kleines Netzteil mit 5-12V (fände ich fast besser, einmal ordentlich Konfiguriert nach Lautstärke/Temperatur und dann vergessen) oder Kabel vom Case mit raus legen (Vorteil kann in eine Steuerung mit eingebaut werden)?
Und eventuell eine Zweite Pumpe mit dazu? Hab eine Alphacool DC-LT 2600, die packt den internen 240er Locker (auch den internen 120er bestimmt noch), aber wenn dann außen nochmal 360-480 + Schläuche + Kupplungen, da könnte ich noch eine DC-LT 2600 (hab noch eine fürn 10er bei Ebay auf Reserve geschossen) an den externen Rad anschließen.


----------



## chischko (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2. Pumpe: Nein! 
Ich versorge meine ext. FANs via Leitungen, welche via DIN Rundstecker+Kupplung aus dem Gehäuse geführt werden. Alles PWM Lüfter. Spannung (12V) wird direkt vom NT abgegriffen, PWM Signal kommt vom Aquaero). Im Rahmen der MoRa habe ich einen 9-fach 4-Pin Splitter (bzw. 8-fach Splitter + 1*Y-Kabel) verbaut /verklebt) und dort alle Leistungen der FANs zusammengeführt. 
Die elektrischen Leitungen nochmal mit Schrumpfsschlauch überzogen (kannste aber auch sleeven o.Ä.) und dann direkt mit den Schläuchen zusammen geführt sieht das recht sauber aus. Die Schläuche werden via Schlauchklammern und Kabelbindern beisammen gehalten. 
Wenn man löten kann und weiß was nen Schrumpfschlauch schadet es hier nicht


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder man kauft schon fertig gesleevte Splitter- und Verlängerungskabel. 

DIe 2600 zieht ja nicht wirklich die Wurst vom Brot. Könnte eng werden, die hat ja auch keinen hohen Förderdruck. Wie hoch ist denn dein aktueller Flow? Weiss nicht, ob sichs lohnt auf die 3600 upzugraden, damit du dein bisheriges Pumpentop behalten kannst. Oder besser gleich auf was vernünftiges umrüsten.


----------



## illousion (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne zweite Pumpe brauchst du in einem realistisch bemessenen  Loop nicht.
Ich habe schon einige Jahre nen MoRa mit Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen betrieben (ich habe aber keine internen Radiatoren) und den mit ner Eheim Station, ner Eheim 1046 und jetzt meiner Magicool DCP450 betrieben, mit letzterer (und CPU und grafikkartenkühler im loop) hatte ich zwischen 70 und 90 l/h.

Ich finde es super, höre meine Lüfter nicht, welcheich über ne selbst gelötete Platine zum splitten angeschlossen habe.
Ich habe meine Pumpe übrigens extern am Rad stehen und Das Aquaero auch, sodass ich im Case nur die Kühler habe


----------



## ChiefJohnson (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na dann schon mal vielen Dank! 
Schnellkupplungen scheinen also voll in Ordnung zu gehen. 
Eine zweite Pumpe wenn möglich vermeiden (sieht man ja dann am fertigen Loop).
Strom für die externe Lösung kann man machen wie man will (Löten geht auch in Ordnung, solang es nicht zu feine Strukturen sind^^).


----------



## Anilman (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den [FONT=&quot]EKWB EK-Supremacy EVO nickel
gekauft gibt es bessere modelle?

kann den noch zurückgeben

habe nen i7 7700k geköpft hole aber bald 8700k[/FONT]


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DIe nehmen sich alle nicht viel


----------



## Anilman (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal im inet nachgeschaut irgendwie sind die werte überall anders

ich denke am meisten macht die verteilung der wlp aus.
manchmal ist die kyros 1-2c kühler mal nahezu gleich.

und vision ist besser als die normalen kyros?!

naja bleibe dann bei dem block dann.

der einbau ist sicherich ähnlich wie die des silentloop 280.....


kack silentloops gehen nach 3 monaten kaputt auch aktuelle versionen xD


----------



## Tekkla (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe just die Erfahrung gemacht, dass CPU Blöcke fast nur eine Frage der Optik aber nicht wirklich der Leistung sind. Die Unterschiede zueinander sind marginal. Nimm das Teil, was optisch am besten in den Loop passt.


----------



## Rarek (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder, der einen externen Radiator hat,  hat auch Erfahrung mit Schnellkupplungen, da es ohne einfach blöd ist.  ^^



naja öhm also...

ich net, da mir 50€/Kupplung einfach zu teuer waren damals... aber es läuft  
wobei mein externer radi auch mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt ist, also denke ich ist das net sooo schlimm ^^


----------



## Tekkla (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und dann musste die Gehäusewand mal abnehmen und den Rechner drehen, und schon merkste wie toll Schnellkupplungen sein können


----------



## SpatteL (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir waren die QD3 damals auch zu teuer, habe dann einfach günstigere CPC genommen, da ich auf den Komfort nicht verzichten wollte.
Werde aber evtl. bei Gelegenheit auf QD3 umsteigen.


----------



## Anilman (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also als ich die gpu durch meinen fail auf 70c lief
hat das qdc 3 gespritz wie ich wenn ich....

ist aber auch klar bei den temps plus überdruck(system war abgeschaltet und ich wollte nur mal testen)

als ich meinen fail beseitigt habe hat alles normal funktioniert.

aber dennoch immer aufpassen beim disconnecten 

es war vielleicht 10ml oderso verlust.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schnellkupplungen oder nicht, kommt drauf an wo der Radiator steht und wie lang die Schlaeuche dahin sind.
Ich hab jetzt hier 2 Systeme mit einem MoRa und bei beiden keine Schnellkupplungen.

Zu den Pumpen: da schwoer ich seit laengerer Zeit auf Laing DDC. Mit passendem Deckel und entkoppelt nicht wahrnehmbahr.
Durchfluss der 1T mit GPU, CPU, Durchflussmesser, Filter, Aquaerokuehler, MoRa 16/10er Schlauch mit PerfectSeal Tuellen bei 90% ueber 90l. 
Bei der anderen, ist eine Plus bei 80%, aehnliches Zeugs drinnen, mit Glasröhren bei ca 85l.


Kuehler: ich bin von den Aquacomputerkuehlern ueberzeugt. Da passt das Gesamtpaket.
Kuehlleistung, Montage, etc. kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen.
Beim neuen System hab ich einen EK Monoblock verbaut.
Nach dem ersten Temperaturcheck kam die große Ernuechterung. CPU lief beim Prime Heattest in den Throttlebereich von 100°.
Obwohl gekoepft, WPL gegen Fluessigmetall getauscht und vorigem Test mit Luftkuehler ob das Koepfen geklappt hat.

Da man die Schrauben vom EK Block nur mit einer Polyamitunterlegscheibe zwischen direkt aufs Mainboard schraubt, und ich irgendwo gelesen hatte, das es hier schon Schaeden gegeben hatte, durch zu festes Anziehen war ich da vorsichtig.
Aber genau das war der Fehler. Ich hatte den Heattest gestartet und die Schrauben weiter angezogen, Temperaturen wurden besser.
Nun hab ich die angeknallt, Temperaturen waren ok, aber nicht berauschend.
Ich glaub  ich hab bei dem Kuehler noch eine kleine Luftblase gesehen, vielleicht wirds dann besser.

Ich finds nicht gut das EK hier nicht mit Backplates arbeitet. Kann man dazukaufen. Fuer den Monoblock nicht. Hab ich mir bestellt, und werd ich zwischenbasteln nach Nachbearbeitung.

Backplate fuer CPU-Kuehler wuerd ich immer wieder verbauen, wenn sich sowas verbauen laesst (bei den 2066er Sockel ja nicht).

Hier finde ich die Aquacomputerprodukte einfach besser/ausgereifter.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Shoggy Sandwich
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung, schwarze Ausfuhrung 41102

Oder Entkopplung durch Gummis
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer 41092

Meinungen? Erfahrungen?


----------



## chischko (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Shoggy Sandwich
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung, schwarze Ausfuhrung 41102
> 
> Oder Entkopplung durch Gummis
> ...



Hatten wir das Thema hier nicht schonmal? Naja mal kurz meine Meinung: 
Shoggy! Punkt! 
Diese Entkopplungsdinger sind nix wert verglichen mit dem Shoggy. Warum? Schau Dir alleine die Wege und das Konstrukt dieser Entkopplungselemente an. Das ist ein minderwertiges Polymer, welches in seiner Steifigkeit Frequenzabhängig ist und ja noch um den Stahl herum vergossen was heisst, dass die Gummischicht echt gering sein wird... 
Zur Verdeutlichung: Screenshot by Lightshot braun: schlecht, grün= gut!


----------



## derTino (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach 90° Winkeln. Drehbar. Rot.

Und damit bin ich bald wahnsinnig geworden. Habe gefühlt jeden europäischen Shop besucht, mir die Finger blutig gegoogelt und trotzdem immer nur Bitspower gefunden. Und die sind bei der nach Suche nach Erfahrungen wohl nicht so richtig prall.
Hab ich einen Hersteller übersehen?


----------



## Stevy (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal eben geschaut und habe Monsoon cooling gefunden: Monsoon 13/10mm (OD 1/2") Rotary 90deg - Red | Adapters | Fittings | Water cooling | Aquatuning United Kingdom
Ob die was taugen hab ich keine ahnung.


----------



## derTino (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ui, die habe ich echt übersehen. Dankeschön. Die werden es glaube.


----------



## Shooot3r (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin kann man folgenden sonsor auch in einen alc nexxxos radiator schrauben`? also an ein freies gewinde`?

Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor Plug G1/4 - Chrome


----------



## L4D2K (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das geht, ich hatte den Sensor mal an einem ALC  st30 Radiator .
Ich würde aber von diesem Sensor abraten, der hatte bei mir immer so 5-6°C zu viel angezeigt bei Last. (Habe mit einem Küchen-Thermometer im AGB nach gemessen da mir 42°C Wasser bei 2*360er Radiatoren etwas hoch vorkam)
Habe jetzt 2 Sensoren von AC verbaut die max um 1°C abweichen.
Die hier Aqua Computer 53067 Zubehor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Shutterfly (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zu den Pumpen: da schwoer ich seit laengerer Zeit auf Laing DDC. Mit passendem Deckel und entkoppelt nicht wahrnehmbahr.



Und was wäre dein Deckel der Wahl? Frage aus aktuellem Interesse für ein neues Projekt.


----------



## Shooot3r (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thx. Habe mir trotzdem Mal den alc bestellt, das ich den schon im Radi oben verstecken kann. Werde allerdings auch Mal den temp unterschied testen. Sollte der bei mir auch so abweichen, tausche ich den wieder aus. 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und was wäre dein Deckel der Wahl? Frage aus aktuellem Interesse für ein neues Projekt.



Etwas sehr schweres.

Damals gabs von Phoyba Metalldeckel. Hab die in 2 Systemen verbaut. Mit dem Shoggy nicht wahrnehmbar.

Wollte den suchen und habe bisschen Quergelesen. Gibts schon eine Weile nicht mehr. Schade eigentlich.
mMn der beste DDC Deckel gewesen.
Fuer mein aktuelles Projekt habe ich einen Watercool Heatkiller Behaelter. Die 200er Variante.
Mit dem Standfuß und den Gummipuffern hoer ich die Pumpe nicht, und die steht noch ohne Frontteil keinen Meter von mir aufm Schreibtisch.
Die Glasroehre und der große AGB (viel Fluessigkeit) haben wohl genug Gewicht um die Pumpe ruhigzustellen.

Eventuell bekommst du einen Phobya Deckel gebraucht oder so.

Sollte der sein: Phobya Top fur die Laing DDC - hitzestau – Leben mit Technik


----------



## Shutterfly (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke für die Info.

Kurze Frage: War doch so, dass G48 mit Acryl kein Problem ist, bei PETG man aber vorsichtig sein sollte. Oder?


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sollte nun auch auf Acryl Tubes umsteigen. Denn der Tygon schlauch verbleicht auch.


----------



## Anilman (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so habe jetzt den silent loop 280 auseinander genommen
im radi war deutlich ne große luftblaße zu hören nach paar monaten gebrauch!!!

phantek fittings drauf
ekwb cpu block druf

agb/pumpe-gpu-cpu-rad280-rad240
überall qdc 3 schnellkupplungen

furmark gpu auf 99% 1080ti 2ghz 55c
synchron cpu benchmark aber nur auf ~60% last einstellt da es nicht mehr wird in games 60c

von 60-70c soll er auf 100% gehen

wenn ich nur gpu benche geht cpu temp mit bei 15% last also brauche ich eig netmal nen temp sensor fast.

den temp sensor bau ich ein anderes mal ein wenn ich das neue board habe.


es hat noch gegluckert aber nach mehrmaligem hin und her schieben sind die großen luftbläßchen raus und es hat aufgehört zu gluckern.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

-- Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Stevy (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage:
Habe die D5 von Aquacomputer mit PWM für die Aquaero heute geliefert bekommen, im Leerlauf ohne Wasser mit und ohne AGB (Heatkiller Tube) Rattert/Klackert die Pumpe laut, erst wenn ich sie etwas geschüttelt und gedreht habe ging es zwar nach ner Zeit weg aber es klackerte immer noch jede Sekunde mal, sie lief aber nicht länger als 20 Sekunden.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stevy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Habe die D5 von Aquacomputer mit PWM für die Aquaero heute geliefert bekommen, im Leerlauf ohne Wasser mit und ohne AGB (Heatkiller Tube) Rattert/Klackert die Pumpe laut, erst wenn ich sie etwas geschüttelt und gedreht habe ging es zwar nach ner Zeit weg aber es klackerte immer noch jede Sekunde mal, sie lief aber nicht länger als 20 Sekunden.



Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus der Bedienungsanleitung:
_Inbetriebnahme: *Befüllen Sie das System* und nehmen Sie dann die Pumpe durch Herstellung der Spannungsversorgung in Betrieb. Entlüften Sie das System durch vorsichtiges Schwenken oder mehrmaliges Ein- und Ausschalten der Pumpe, bis keine rasselnden Geräusche mehr aus der Pumpe wahrzunehmen sind. *Die Pumpe darf keinesfalls längere Zeit trocken laufen! 
*_https://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher...ter/downloads/manuals/D5_deutsch_20110627.pdf

Hoffentlich hast du sie nicht geschrottet.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist meines Wissens gar keine gute Idee diese Pumpen ohne Wasser anzuschalten (oder hat es da ausnahmen?)


----------



## Rarek (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ohne Wasser fehlt der Schmierfilm, was in der Tat eine sehr schlechte Idee ist
denn ungeschmierte Pumpen leben definitiv nur sehr kurz afaik
wie kurz ist dann von pumpe zu pumpe unterschiedlich...

meine Pumpen die ich mal für ein Bewässerungssystem genutzt hatte, haben mir gut 10 sec lang verziehen, bevor sie hinüber waren 
das waren allerdings auch 0815 Pumpen...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stevy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Habe die D5 von Aquacomputer mit PWM für die Aquaero heute geliefert bekommen, im Leerlauf ohne Wasser mit und ohne AGB (Heatkiller Tube) Rattert/Klackert die Pumpe laut, erst wenn ich sie etwas geschüttelt und gedreht habe ging es zwar nach ner Zeit weg aber es klackerte immer noch jede Sekunde mal, sie lief aber nicht länger als 20 Sekunden.



Warum machst du sowas? 20 Sekunden ohne Wasser, oh man....


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du sie nicht geschrottet.



Hoffentlich hat er sie geschrottet. Weil wer nicht fähig ist eine Anleitung zu lesen muss (meiner Meinung nach) Lehrgeld zahlen.

Ja sorry, aber in der Hinsicht bin ich etwas radikal


----------



## Nightmare09 (18. Oktober 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne jemandem böse Absichten unterstellen zu wollen, geschweige denn arglistiges Verhalten:

Das wird doch ohnehin darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Pumpe als Defekt zurückgeschickt wird und diese vom Händler ausgetauscht wird. Innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist ohnehin, weil sich niemand die Mühe macht die Ware zu überprüfen und innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate wegen 476 BGB und der Verbrauchsgüterkauf-RL. Denn auch in diesem Fall wird die Ware einfach ohne große Prüfung ausgetauscht. Das „Lehrgeld“ zahlt hier allenfalls der Händler und der Kunde ist um eine Erkenntnis schlauer...


----------



## TheAbyss (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stevy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Habe die D5 von Aquacomputer mit PWM für die Aquaero heute geliefert bekommen, im Leerlauf ohne Wasser mit und ohne AGB (Heatkiller Tube) Rattert/Klackert die Pumpe laut, erst wenn ich sie etwas geschüttelt und gedreht habe ging es zwar nach ner Zeit weg aber es klackerte immer noch jede Sekunde mal, sie lief aber nicht länger als 20 Sekunden.



Das...hast...du..hoffentlich nicht gemacht... falls doch, lass mal das Öl von deinem (falls vorhanden) Auto ab und hör dir den Motor mal an...der wird dann auch kurz lauter...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat er sie geschrottet. Weil wer nicht fähig ist eine Anleitung zu lesen muss (meiner Meinung nach) Lehrgeld zahlen.
> 
> Ja sorry, aber in der Hinsicht bin ich etwas radikal



Hm also ich wünsche niemanden schlechtes, warum auch. Ein ordentlicher Schreck als Lehrstunden genügt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stevy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Habe die D5 von Aquacomputer mit PWM für die Aquaero heute geliefert bekommen, im Leerlauf ohne Wasser mit und ohne AGB (Heatkiller Tube) Rattert/Klackert die Pumpe laut, erst wenn ich sie etwas geschüttelt und gedreht habe ging es zwar nach ner Zeit weg aber es klackerte immer noch jede Sekunde mal, sie lief aber nicht länger als 20 Sekunden.


Pumpe ausbauen und zerlegen, alle Teile auf schleifspuren und Ablagerungen prüfen. Die Keramik Kugel an der Mittelachse sollte unbeschädigt sein. Den Impeller von innen prüfen ob da keine Beschädigungen vorhanden sind. Zur Not Bilder posten. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube da nicht so dran, dass er das mit seiner Pumpe gemacht hat. Eher so in Richtung: Mal so was posten, die Reaktionen abwarten und sich dann belustigen. Denn: Kein Mensch kann so doof sein.


----------



## Rarek (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nicht? also bei mir wäre das einer der ersten logischen schritte, die Pumpe auf Funktion zu prüfen...

und das man die am besten mit Wasser in der Pumpe macht, hatte ich auch erst nach dem Zerlegen einer Pumpe gelernt


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mein erster logischer Schritt wäre das Lesen der Bedienungsanleitung gewesen.


----------



## Rarek (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wo es keine Anleitung zu gibt, da kann man auch nichts lesen 

selbst bei meiner DDC waren neben der Pumpe nur noch die beiden Staubschutzstöpsel in der Packung (zu der Zeit noch auf der Pumpe aufgesteckt)

... von "bitte nicht Trocken laufen lassen" stand nirgends etwas
das wusste ich nur durch meine Erfahrung und durch das Internet, wo dies ja kommuniziert wird in den Foren

war ja schon halb glücklich, dass auf dem schlicht weißen Karton noch weningstens nen Strichcodeaufkleber drauf war mit dem Namen des Produkts drunter


----------



## Stevy (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erst mal danke für die tollen Antworten 
Das mit den 20 Sek war etwas übertrieben es waren nur 3-5 Sekunden.
Habe mir zum befüllen des Systems, da noch kein Prozessor vorhanden sein wird, ein externes Netzteil mit 4-Pin Molex Anschluss von Phobia  geholt und die Pumpe mal Trocken laufen lassen.
Eben weil diese schon beim Auspacken so metallisch geklackert hat, auch beim drehen mit den Fingern ist dies rauszuhören gewesen.
Und wie schon ein anderer gesagt hat es war keine Anleitung dabei und ich wollte sie eben mal Testen, das es im nachinein keine gute Idee war, ist mir nun auch klar.

Ich werde die Pumpe aber wohl so oder so gegen eine mit Aquabus Tauschen, aber werde sie eventuell vorher noch mal mit Wasser testen.

Update: Pumpe wurde mit Wasser getestet und tut was sie soll, vorallem auf 12 Volt schluckt sie den Strudel mit obwohl der AGB Voll ist, und klackern tut auch nix mehr.


----------



## illousion (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Also mein erster logischer Schritt wäre das Lesen der Bedienungsanleitung gewesen.



Ach komm schon, wer bitte ließt anleitungen? 
Gehst du wenn du dir nen Mainboard kaufst auch erst die gesamte Bedienungsanleitung durch? 



Stevy schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die tollen Antworten
> Das mit den 20 Sek war etwas übertrieben es waren nur 3-5 Sekunden.
> Habe mir zum befüllen des Systems, da noch kein Prozessor vorhanden sein wird, ein externes Netzteil mit 4-Pin Molex Anschluss von Phobia  geholt und die Pumpe mal Trocken laufen lassen.
> Eben weil diese schon beim Auspacken so metallisch geklackert hat, auch beim drehen mit den Fingern ist dies rauszuhören gewesen.
> ...



Dann hast du nochmal glück gehabt, pass gut auf deine Pumpe auf :o


----------



## Verminaard (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, wer bitte ließt anleitungen?
> Gehst du wenn du dir nen Mainboard kaufst auch erst die gesamte Bedienungsanleitung durch?



Bei Sachen die ich das erste mal in der Hand habe durchaus.
Ist die Anleitung meines Empfindens nach zu dick, blaetter ich die durch und versuche die relevanten Sachen zu finden.

Gerade bei Dingen wo ich mich so gar nicht auskenne, schau ich etwas genauer, oder informiere mich im Vorfeld.
Bevor ich meine erste Wasserkuehlung in Betrieb genommen habe, habe ich Stundenlang Foren gewaelzt und was weis ich nicht alles gelesen.
Da wusste ich bereits das man eine Pumpe nie trocken laufen lassen sollte.

Ich habe erst vor kurzem ein neues Mainboard verbaut.
Natuerlich habe ich immer wieder das Handbuch zu Rate gezogen, was wo genau hingehoert.
Bei Dingen wie CPU Einbau und RAM hab ich gerade noch so hinbekommen, auch den ATX Stecker.......


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, in jedem Anfänger-Topic in beliebigen Wakü-Foren steht, dass man Pumpen nicht ohne Wasser laufen lassen soll. Ich weiß nicht wie man solch eine Ignoranz anders bezeichnen sollte... Und Bedienungsanleitungen kann man auch bei AC direkt herunterladen. Aber auch egal. Pumpe läuft. Glück gehabt. Weiter im Text!

Ich weiß jetzt warum hier einige die Sachen von Watercool preisen. Ich habe seit heute eine AC D5 / Heatkiller-Tube Kombi und bin schier begeistert von der Verarbeitung und dem Material aber auch von den Schienen zur Montage auf einem Radi/Lüfter.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



illousion schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, wer bitte ließt anleitungen?



Nein, mein erstes Mainboard hatte ich aber auch schon vor mindestens zwei Jahrzehnten in der Hand. Bei meiner ersten Pumpe eines Types X lese ich natürlich die Anleitung.

Aber ich lese heute dennoch partiell die Anleitung des MB. Für nämlich die Dinge, welche pro Version/Hersteller unterschiedlich sind 

Und wenn du auf der Arbeit teilweise mit Hardware zutun hast, welche fünf oder sechsstellige Summen kostet, dann ließt du immer das Handbuch


----------



## TheAbyss (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt warum hier einige die Sachen von Watercool preisen. Ich habe seit heute eine AC D5 / Heatkiller-Tube Kombi und bin schier begeistert von der Verarbeitung und dem Material aber auch von den Schienen zur Montage auf einem Radi/Lüfter.



Jep, hab ich auch im Einsatz.. traumhaftes Ding, aber ich brauche noch die Montageschienen, steht im Moment auf dem Gehäuseboden.... du möchstest mir die Schienen bestimmt schicken oder?


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte es sowas von AC gegeben, ich hätte bei AC wieder einen Aqualis gekauft. So wurde es eben Watercool. Und neeeeeee, zu viel Arbeit


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2,5m Mayhems Ultra Clear zwischen Mo-Ra und PC, EK ZMT interne Verschlauchung, DP Ultra Clear und das Ergebnis im Heatkiller CPU Block. Der Einbau des Blocks war am 25.09.2017...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Igitt.. das ging aber flink mit dem Schmodder....


----------



## chischko (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ijuhk! Sieht ja furchtbar aus... und v.A. so schnell (!!!) ....ein erneuter Beweis: Mayhem: Ne danke! Nur noch Norprene und einzige Ausweichmöglichkeit bleibt Norprene! Sonst wird nur Norprene verbaut!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die Anleitung von Mainboard und Pumpe habe ich gelesen, allein wegen der Anschlüsse für das Front Paneel. Bei Eheim Pumpe ist Trockenlauf nicht so schlimm, da deren Aufbau es möglich macht.
Bei Schläuche nehme ich nur noch PUR Schläuche, da ist kein Weichmacher drin. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anilman (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum ist der schmodder silber ?

werde am we mal nachschauen
mein system ist bissl länger aktiv aber auf meiner gpu sehe ich nichts dergleichen.

cpu block habe ich frisch eingebaut

wenns wirklich so krass ist baue ich das system auseinander beginn nächsten monat

und verschlauche neu mit einem extra filter

Kann es ggf am destilierten wasser liegen?
einige nutzen ja gefärbtes wasser


----------



## Tekkla (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wirkt nur silbern weil mit Blitz aufgenommen. Das war gräulich aber leicht transparent, weswegen ein teil des Blitzlichtes vom Block reflektiert wurde.

Und das ist trotz Filter passiert. Ich hatte das System seit dem Umbautag mit einem Filter versehen. Der Kreislauf war so gestaltet, dass nach der Pumpe samt AGB der Filter, dann die Blöcke, und zum Schluss die Radis kamen. Der Filter wurde extra deswegen eingebaut, weil ich schon einmal einen dichten CPU Block hatte.

So langsam habe ich das DP Ultra im Verdacht. Ich kann es zwar nicht begründen, aber das ist das einzige, was in der Gleichung stets gleich blieb.


----------



## Anilman (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

habe das cryo fuel zur gleichen zeit wie du.
meine schläcuhe haben sich leicht verfärbt aber das lag daran das gpu auf etwas ü 70c lief
und ich sprichwörtlich pull pull hatte.

wassertemp weiss ich nicht aber müsste 50-60c sein

ich werde am we mal nachschauen auch um nachzufüllen.

aber meine Komponenten sind alle sauber wie am ersten tag

außer das agb welches etwas milchig am füllrand aussieht aber das ist wirklich an dem tag gewesen als ich mein system quasi gekocht habe xD

Ich muss mir das anschauen

aber im internet lese ich von 1-2jahre betrieb ohne probleme.

das cryo fuel ist leicht gelblich.


----------



## Rarek (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn es vorher Klar war, dann hat sich ein metall im Wasser niedergelassen (aber frag mich grad net welches... könnte eisen oder messing gewesen sein)
Kupfer jedenfalls macht das Wasser Blau-Grün

... wenn ich nicht grade arg was verwechsel und Kupfer sich Gelb in flüssigkeiten ablagert


----------



## illousion (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Nein, mein erstes Mainboard hatte ich aber auch schon vor mindestens zwei Jahrzehnten in der Hand. Bei meiner ersten Pumpe eines Types X lese ich natürlich die Anleitung.
> 
> Aber ich lese heute dennoch partiell die Anleitung des MB. Für nämlich die Dinge, welche pro Version/Hersteller unterschiedlich sind
> 
> Und wenn du auf der Arbeit teilweise mit Hardware zutun hast, welche fünf oder sechsstellige Summen kostet, dann ließt du immer das Handbuch



Ja klar bei so teuren Dingen verstehe ich das, aber wenn schon gucke ich in die Manuals bei Mainboards ein Mal rein um heraus zu finden welche DDR channel zusammen sind 

Ansonsten habe ich bei den 10 Rechner die ich bisher zusammen geschraubt habe irgendwie noch nie das Bedürfnis gehabt da rein zu schauen :o


----------



## DARPA (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich das DP Ultra im Verdacht. Ich kann es zwar nicht begründen, aber das ist das einzige, was in der Gleichung stets gleich blieb.



Die letzten Vorfälle, die ich so mitbekommen hab, war immer die Kombination aus Mayhems Ultra Clear und DP Ultra clear.

Hab DP Ultra aktuell auch im Einsatz und finde es rein optisch schon hoch konzentriert. Bin dieses Jahr von Mayhems Ultra Clear + Mayhems X1 auf Norprene + DP Ultra clear gewechselt. 
Vor- und Rücklauf am AGB hab ich jedoch den Mayhems Schlauch gelassen, da ich die engen Radien mit Norprene nicht hinbekommen hätte und es nicht im Sichtbereich ist. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich dann beim Befüllen des Loops mit dem DP Ultra plötzlich richtig große Flocken im AGB, als ob der PVC Schlauch instant angegriffen wurde. Das war die ganze Zeit vorher mit dem Mayhems Kühlmittel nicht der Fall.

Von daher würde ich die Kombination vorerst nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Stevy (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Innovatek Protect IP/Pro Konzentrat?
Ist das mit EK ZMT Schlauch und Alphacool Anschlüssen ohne Probleme verwendbar?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stevy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Innovatek Protect IP/Pro Konzentrat?
> Ist das mit EK ZMT Schlauch und Alphacool Anschlüssen ohne Probleme verwendbar?



Habe ich jetzt gerade im Einsatz.

Innovatec Protect im richtigen Mischverhaeltniss verwende ich seit dem ich mit Wasserkuehlungen rumbastel und ich kann mich hier nicht groß an Probleme deswegen erinnern.
Im "Schlauchsystem" habe ich gestern alle Primochillschlaeuche von Februar 2014 (seit dem lief das System ohne groß eine Wartung durchgefuehrt zu haben) auf im Gehaeuse Tygon Norprene und zum Mora EK ZMT Schlaeuche gewechselt.
Die Primochillschlaeuche sind trueb geworden, trotzudem konnte ich in keiner der Komponenten irgendwelche Ablagerungen finden.
Anscheinend gute Kombination.

Und was mir aufgefallen ist: der AGB muss direkt ueber die Pumpe, egal wie, aber blos ohne viel Schlauch oder sonst was.
Ich hatte richtig Schwierigkeiten das System wieder zu befuellen, weil sich die Pumpe geweigert hatte ordentlich Fluessigkeit anzusaugen.

Zweite Erkentniss: O-Ringe koennen auch mal kaputt sein. Drehbahre Adapter/Anschluesse/Doppelnippel nach Verschlauchung und Befuellung nicht mehr drehen. Da kanns raussiffen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> auf im Gehaeuse Tygon Norprene und zum Mora EK ZMT Schlaeuche gewechselt


 Verfolgst du mit dieser Trennung ein bestimmtes Ziel?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja zwei.
Die Rechner stehen aufm Tisch, die Mora's unter dem Tisch.
Ziel eins: wirtschaftlichkeit. 1m EK ZMT 16/10 kostet bei Caseking 4,90€ , 1m Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm 9,39€.
Fuer die Mora's hatte ich 11m bestellt. 
Ziel zwei: der EK, wurde mir gesagt, ist knicksicherer. Fand ich jetzt fuer einen Schlauch im Aussenbereich etwas besser.
Den Tygon wollte ich verbasteln, weil ich den noch nie in der Hand hatte und ich so die Moeglichkeit hatte den ZMT mit dem Norprene zu vergleichen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Den Tygon wollte ich verbasteln, weil ich den noch nie in der Hand hatte und ich so die Moeglichkeit hatte den ZMT mit dem Norprene zu vergleichen.


Und dein Fazit?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der EK stinkt erstmal ziemlich uebel.
Vielleicht lag es auch an der Menge auf einen Haufen.
Hab den mal paar Tage am Balkon gelassen.
Ist zwar weniger geworden, Gummigeruch ist trotzdem da.
Der EK ist etwas stabiler, knickrestenter. Den Tygon hab ich fuer den Innenraum verwendet. Lies sich gut ueber die PerfectSeal-Tuellen druecken.
Nicht so stoerrisch wie damals der Primochillschlauch. Hab allerdings auch ueberall dann einen Kabelbinder drumgemacht.
Sieht nicht toll aus, aber bei einem geschlossenen Gehaeuse ohne Fenster egal.
Wenn man die im Sichtbereich verlegt, muss man beim Tygon bei der Verlegung aufpassen, wegen den Schriftzuegen.
Hatte mal gelesen das man die auch abbekommt.

Welchen ich besser find? Keine Ahnung ehrlichgesagt.
Der EK ist knickresistenter, komplett schwarz, ungleich guenstiger.
Der Tygon, na es ist ein Tygon. Glaub da spielt das Unterbewusstsein eine große Rolle.
Ich wuerde eher den EK wiederkaufen. Vorausgesetzt man kommt mit dem Gummigeruch, der mit der Zeit verfliegt, klar.
Bietet aber das bessere Komplettpaket.
Bedeutet nicht das der Tygon komplett neutral ist.


----------



## Stevy (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab meinen EK ZMT ein paar Tage/Nächte in warmen (Desti-)Wasser, der Geruch ist nur noch bei 15cm wahrzunehmen, kann aber auch sein wenn die Lüfter dann Arbeiten der Geruch nochmals im Raum verteilt wird.
Den Schlauch kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit decken sich unsere Meinungen, Verminaard.


----------



## v3nom (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meinen ZMT auch erst mal paar Tage ausdampfen lassen. Verbaut war der Geruch dann nach ca. 1 Woche weg.


----------



## chaotium (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werf mal ein Bild hier rein 

Nach einer Stunde BF4/1


----------



## chiem (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche Wasser-Temps hab ich nicht mal im Idle ^^


----------



## chaotium (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und es ist kein Mora


----------



## chiem (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kühlerblock aus dem KFZ


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich werf mal ein Bild hier rein
> 
> Nach einer Stunde BF4/1


 
Sind  das direkte last temps ? 
Wo in deinem Loop ist der sensor des MPS verbaut? - Welche Raumtemperatur herrscht?


----------



## chaotium (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar sind das Temps aus dem Game. Der MPS hockt zwischen Graka und radiator.
Die Raum Temperatur betrug knappe 21 Grad.

Autokühler? Ne nicht ganz.


----------



## joylancer (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mich für euer geballtes Wissen bedanken.
Nach einigen Experimenten habe ich nun mein endgültiges Wakü Setup gefunden.
Gekühlt werden Grafik (Vega64), CPU (I7-6850) Mainboard VRM und HDD.
Da ich der Vega nach Umbau auf Wakü(EKWB) noch mit einer EKWB Backplate versehen hatte und diese teilweise sehr heiß wurde, habe ich diese auch noch unter Wasser gesetzt.
Über Sinn oder Unsinn darüber lässt sich streiten, ebenso bei der HDD (6TB Datengrab).
Aber die Temps sind jetzt alle im grünen Bereich.
Idle: Raum:24°/Wasser:27° (Fan´s um die 500-600rpm)-schön leise 
Unter Prime bleibt der Prozi um 60° (OC 4.2GHZ)
Die HDD bleibt jetzt auch konstant bei ca 35° (vorher je nach Last bis auf 55°).
Der Vega ist die Backplatekühlung am besten bekommen. Hotspot pendelt sich zwischen 60°-65° ein (non OC-Tubomodus).
Als Gehäuse setze ich ein Phanteks Entoo Luxe ein.
Nach Umbau der Wakü in den Boden haben auch die Knackgeräusche nachgelassen.
Auch der Airflow wurde dadurch verbessert und die 960pro bleibt auch bei ca 45° (passiv gekühlt)
420 Radi im Deckel und 240 Radi im Boden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bild hätte ruhig noch etwas kleiner sein können


----------



## larzer (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Moin 

ich hatte mit meiner neuen WaKü leider nicht soviel Glück.
Nach 2 Wochen im Betrieb begann auf einmal der CPU-Kühler zu tropfen...
Schläuche, Anschlüsse, alles kontrolliert und es ist wirklich der CPU-Kühler.
Sowas hatte ich noch nie gehabt und das bei nem nagelneuen Kühler 

Es handelt sich um einen C350A von Phanteks.
Zuerst kamen die Tropfen nur zögerlich an der Unterseite raus und wenn es wärmer wurde bzw die Pumpengeschwindigkeit hochgedreht wurde wurde es mehr und auch an der linken Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RMA bei Caseking ist schon eingeleitet und der Kühler geht heute zurück.
Gestern Abend nach 2 Tagen Abstinenz nochmal den PC angeschmissen und geschaut was der Kühler macht.
Jetzt hat er sogar bei niedriger Pumpendrehzahl unten und links getropft wie sonstwas 

Mal schauen ob der Tauschkühler auch noch zicken macht, ansonsten war es der erste und letzte Kühler von Phanteks.
Obwohl der echt schick ist


----------



## Anilman (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist deine wassertemperatur unter prime?

beim zocken und furmark geht die temp der cpu 7700k(geköpft 4.7) 55-60c
gpu ebenfalls 55-60c(asus strix oc phantek kühler)
280 + 240 Radiator gehäuse intern
sensor hat mein mb nicht das bekomme ich erst beim wechsel auf die 8700k

40% mit silentwings3 140mm reicht mir aus aber viel bringt es nicht die lüfter hörbar zu machen.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



joylancer schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mich für euer geballtes Wissen bedanken.
> Nach einigen Experimenten habe ich nun mein endgültiges Wakü Setup gefunden.
> Gekühlt werden Grafik (Vega64), CPU (I7-6850) Mainboard VRM und HDD.
> Da ich der Vega nach Umbau auf Wakü(EKWB) noch mit einer EKWB Backplate versehen hatte und diese teilweise sehr heiß wurde, habe ich diese auch noch unter Wasser gesetzt.
> ...



Darf ich fragen, wie du die Lüfter konfiguriert hast? Beide Radis als Intake? Welche Lüfter?.. mein Luxe is mir im Moment noch zu warm, zwar technisch unbedenklich, aber es sollte noch mehr gehen. Das Bild ist leider etwas klein geraten...


----------



## joylancer (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie du die Lüfter konfiguriert hast? Beide Radis als Intake? Welche Lüfter?.. mein Luxe is mir im Moment noch zu warm, zwar technisch unbedenklich, aber es sollte noch mehr gehen. Das Bild ist leider etwas klein geraten...



Top und Bottom (Radiatoren) sind als Intake-pusch ausgeführt.
Lüfter TOP: 3x NB-e-Loop B14-PS 140mm @ 675 rpm
Lüfter Bottom: 2x NB-BSP 120mm @ 487rpm
Lüfter Front (outtake): BQ-BSP 140mm @ 560rpm & NB-e-Loop B14-PS 140mm @
Lüfter Back (outtake): BQ-BSP 140mm @ 560rpm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Update: größeres Bild eingefügt (OP)


----------



## ChiefJohnson (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> 2,5m Mayhems Ultra Clear zwischen Mo-Ra und PC, EK ZMT interne Verschlauchung, DP Ultra Clear und das Ergebnis im Heatkiller CPU Block. Der Einbau des Blocks war am 25.09.2017...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es Indikatoren, dass der Kühler innen verstopft ist? Also geringerer Durchfluss, höhere Temperaturen, sowas? Also ohne den Kühler (oder den Loop) aufzumachen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Gibt es Indikatoren, dass der Kühler innen verstopft ist? Also geringerer Durchfluss, höhere Temperaturen, sowas? Also ohne den Kühler (oder den Loop) aufzumachen?



erstmal nur geringerer Durchfluss, später auch Temperatur Probleme bei fortschreitendem zusiffen


----------



## Tekkla (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der Durchfluss sank langsam immer weiter. Am Tag des Umbaus lag er bei knapp über 65 Liter / Stunde. Und jetzt am Ende bei unter 40. Sowas ist immer ein gutes Zeichen dafür, dass was zusehends verstopft.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Klar sind das Temps aus dem Game. Der MPS hockt zwischen Graka und radiator.
> Die Raum Temperatur betrug knappe 21 Grad.
> 
> Autokühler? Ne nicht ganz.



Ein delta von ~ 5 grad je nach Sensor. Wie viel Fläche ist verbaut? wie viel max Drehzahl bekommen die Raditoren ab?


----------



## chaotium (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

insgesamt hab ich an Fläche 1920mm² und die max drezahl ist 1000 umdrehungen.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> insgesamt hab ich an Fläche 1920mm² und die max drezahl ist 1000 umdrehungen.


Ja das is viel Fläche und ich nehem an alles extern?
Mein vergleich: 360+140er intern & 420+200er extern. Mein Delta ist liegt immer so um die 7 bis 8 grad unter Vollauslastung(Bionic). Maximale drehzahl beim120er - 1050rpm  // 140er  - 1000rpm // 200er - 800rpm


----------



## chaotium (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja extern war ne notlösung, was sich aber als genial heraus stellte XD

Und du hast vier Radiatoren. Meine Fläche ist eine Fläche, nicht auf vier Radiatoren  verteilt


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@xtrame90: hast du was am damaligen Setup geändert? "... Ich habe insgesamt eine Fläche von 1920mm², aufgeteilt auf vier 480mm² AMS Radiatoren von Aquacomputer. Davor war es die hälfte.
Ich kann dir auch sagen, dass das Wasser nicht Kühler wird. Bei mir waren es leider nur um die 1 Grad ^^ ..."


----------



## MrPsyco (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir jemand erklären wie sowas gemacht wird? Werden da einfach Löcher gebohrt und dann mit so Kantenschutz ausgekleidet?


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Du bohrst oder knapperst ein entsprechendes Loch und setzt eine Tülle ein. Die gibt's im Baumarkt oder online.

Suche mal nach Gummi Durchgangs Tülle.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sieht auf den ersten Blick wie Kabelverschraubungen aus.
Ich kanns aber auch nicht wirklich gut erkennen.
Ich hab sowas schon gesehen, das sowas mit Schottverschraubungen gemacht wird und a wird halt ein Fitting draufgeschraubt.

Mir persoenlich gefaellt das nicht so sehr, das Rohre nur parallel gefuehrt werden und in einer Blende oder was verschwinden.


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Verschraubung oder Schott? Hab ich mich verguckt?


----------



## Verminaard (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich irritiert der helle Ring um das Rohr.
Sowas kenn ich eigentlich von Verschraubungen. Die haben ein Gummiteil ueber der Ueberwurfmutter, welche angezogen wird (gleiches System wie ein Fitting). Da sieht man das "Innenteil" recht oft.

Ich kann das natuerlich auch komplett fehlinterpretiert haben.


----------



## DOcean (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte auch sowas sein
Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung kurze Version G1/4 - Deep Black | Schottverschraubung | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
und dann ein normale Hardtube Tülle dran angeschraubt


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie DOcean sagt: Es sind normale Schottverschraubungen, wo dann einfach das Fitting drauf montiert wird. 

Ich benutze dafür diese: http://www.barrowint.com/index.php/article/97.html


----------



## DARPA (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> insgesamt hab ich an Fläche 1920mm²



Das bezweifel ich


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ungefähr 44*44mm. Klingt doch plausibel 

http://noctua.at/de/nf-a4x10-flx


----------



## MrPsyco (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke das hilft mir schon.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



joylancer schrieb:


> Top und Bottom (Radiatoren) sind als Intake-pusch ausgeführt.
> Lüfter TOP: 3x NB-e-Loop B14-PS 140mm @ 675 rpm
> Lüfter Bottom: 2x NB-BSP 120mm @ 487rpm
> Lüfter Front (outtake): BQ-BSP 140mm @ 560rpm & NB-e-Loop B14-PS 140mm @
> ...



Danke für die detaillierte Darstellung. Hast du die eLoops im Deckel unter die Abdechung bekommen (sind ja nicht 25mm sondern 29mm stark..)


----------



## chaotium (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso?
Ich hab den hier: Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex modularity system 480 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33026

Davon 4 Stück mit dem speziellen Verbinder, ergibt die gesamt summe


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... *Spucke wegbleib* 600,-€ nur fürn Radi. Holla ...



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich hab den hier: Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex modularity system 480 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33026
> 
> Davon 4 Stück mit dem speziellen Verbinder, ergibt die gesamt summe


----------



## Verminaard (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn mans vernuenftig machen will bleibt doch nix anderes uebrig als Geld in die Hand zu nehmen 

Ich will die Rechnungen vom letzten Projekt gar nicht erst zusammenrechnen.
Die letzte Lieferung die bisschen Zeugs hatte und sonst nur Fittinge belief sich auf ueber 400€.


----------



## chaotium (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *Spucke wegbleib* 600,-€ nur fürn Radi. Holla ...



Ja, ich wollte für die zukunft flexibel sein. Und da blieb nur der Radiator. Nun hab ich auf der seite wenigstens ruhe.

Und wie man sieht, ist die Kühlleistung mehr als brachial


----------



## Verminaard (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und guenstiger als ein Gigant.
Den haette ich fast geordert, und dann zum Lesen angefangen.
Der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail.
An und fuer sich eine super Idee diese Dinger, die Ausfuehrung, naja bei den Preisen....


----------



## joylancer (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Danke für die detaillierte Darstellung. Hast du die eLoops im Deckel unter die Abdechung bekommen (sind ja nicht 25mm sondern 29mm stark..)


Ja, ging ohne Probleme.
Beim abnehmbaren Luftgitter habe ich allerdings ein paar Bahnen entfernt. Jetzt ist der Luftzug ruhiger.
Siehe Pic.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Nächstes Jahr gibt's die nächste Ausbaustufe und da setze ich das definitiv so um.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ja extern war ne notlösung, was sich aber als genial heraus stellte XD
> 
> Und du hast vier Radiatoren. Meine Fläche ist eine Fläche, nicht auf vier Radiatoren  verteilt



Nutzt du eine Radiator aus einer Klimaanlage ?


----------



## Nightmare09 (24. Oktober 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *Spucke wegbleib* 600,-€ nur fürn Radi. Holla ...





xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ja, ich wollte für die zukunft flexibel sein. Und da blieb nur der Radiator. Nun hab ich auf der seite wenigstens ruhe.
> 
> Und wie man sieht, ist die Kühlleistung mehr als brachial [emoji3]



Dafür hättest du dir vier MO-RA 360 (12x360) kaufen können mit mehr als doppelter Länge wie jetzt. Allerdings bräuchte es auch deutlich mehr Platz.


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich hab den hier: Aqua Computer Webshop -  airplex modularity system 480 mm, Alu-Lamellen, ein Kreislauf, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33026
> 
> Davon 4 Stück mit dem speziellen Verbinder, ergibt die gesamt summe



LOL, kennst du nicht den Unterschied zwischen Länge und Fläche?


----------



## Nightmare09 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich kenne ich den Unterschied zwischen beidem. Ich wollte es nur so angeben wie es üblich ist bei Radiatoren, d.h. einfach die jeweiligen Längen addieren. 4x 480 = 1920mm (A= 230.400 mm²)  und 12x 360 = 4360mm (A= 518.400 mm²).


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dir hab ich doch gar nicht gesprochen


----------



## chaotium (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Dafür hättest du dir vier MO-RA 360 (12x360) kaufen können mit mehr als doppelter Länge wie jetzt. Allerdings bräuchte es auch deutlich mehr Platz.



Vergiss die vier Mora, die Bügel ich in den Keller.
Zudem musst Du die 4 mit nehm Schlauch verbinden.


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 4 MoRa sind aber schon wesentlich mehr Fläche als die 4 Radiatoren die du erwähnt hast 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap, zumal es Nightmare sogar schon ausgerechnet hat.

Ich weiss auch nicht, warum er sich so feiert. So besonders ist die Fläche jetzt auch nicht. 
Hab nen MO-RA 420 und nen internen 420er,  da komm ich auch auf die gleiche Fläche. Nur das bei mir keine 120mm Schreihälse mit 1.000 rpm laufen


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Vergiss die vier Mora, die Bügel ich in den Keller.
> Zudem musst Du die 4 mit nehm Schlauch verbinden.



Du sorry, aber da muss ich dir aus physikalischer Sicht widersprechen. Die AC und WC Radies kann man vom Wirkungsgrad ungefähr gleichsetzen. Die Umströmung mit kühler Luft auch. Von daher zählt nur Fläche. Sprich, da sind die WC Moras definitiv vorn.

Das die Verbindungen von AC ne ganz gute Lösung sind, ja ok, ist aber ne andere Sache. Alles in Allem würde ich meinen, ein 420er  Mora und nen 280 oder 360/420 intern verbaut, sollte auf deine brachiale Kühlleistung kommen und wäre noch ne Deut preiswerter gewesen. Aber gut, das Auge kauft mit  Zumindestens ist eines ganz sicher, du wirst immer schön coole Hardware haben


----------



## chaotium (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> Du sorry, aber da muss ich dir aus physikalischer Sicht widersprechen. Die AC und WC Radies kann man vom Wirkungsgrad ungefähr gleichsetzen. Die Umströmung mit kühler Luft auch. Von daher zählt nur Fläche. Sprich, da sind die WC Moras definitiv vorn.
> 
> Das die Verbindungen von AC ne ganz gute Lösung sind, ja ok, ist aber ne andere Sache. Alles in Allem würde ich meinen, ein 420er  Mora und nen 280 oder 360/420 intern verbaut, sollte auf deine brachiale Kühlleistung kommen und wäre noch ne Deut preiswerter gewesen. Aber gut, das Auge kauft mit  Zumindestens ist eines ganz sicher, du wirst immer schön coole Hardware haben



Ja also zeig mir deine Temp nach einer Stunde spielen, in einem Raum von ca 21 grad. Und das ganze dann bitte als Bild via HWInfo oder co


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit welcher Last würdest du das gern sehen?


----------



## chaotium (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab bf1 bentutz, sagen wir was ähnliches, nichts syntetisches XD


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... welche Gpu und Cpu mit Spannung? Sind noch weitere Wärmeeinbringungen in deinem Kreislauf? Welcher Lüfter mit Drehzahl? Push oder Pull oder Push Pull?


----------



## chischko (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich feier diese Unterhaltung gerade  Schön sachlich und Brooker hat ja paar Möglichkeiten... Bin auf Resultate gespannt


----------



## brooker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... mir geht's hier rein sachlich fachlich um die Erkenntnis. Vielleicht liegt bei mir irgendwo ein Gedankenfehler vor.
Ich weiss aber auch, dass wir mit einem Folder fünf GTX 970 im OC und ne 4790  betrieben haben und ein Mora mit 360er in Reihe die gut 1000W Abwärme fest im Griff hatten. Es wundert mich auch nicht, wenn ich mir die Leistungsdiagramme des Mora anschaue. 
Aber gut, back to topic.


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 2 360 GTS kriegen auch 800W weggeprügelt wenn es sein muss, ist dann halt nicht mehr leise


----------



## LiFaD1203 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anscheinend habe ich meine Radiatoren Anfang des Jahres doch nicht gründlich genug gereinigt. Ist meine erste Wakü. 
Im AGB sammeln sich seit ca. 3 Wochen weiße Ablagerungen. Im GPU Block ist auch was zu sehen. Dann wird der Heatkiller IV auf der CPU wohl am schlimmsten aussehen. [emoji4] 
Das weiße Zeug fühlt sich schleimig an. Können eigentlich nur Rückstände aus den Radiatoren sein. Schlauch habe ich EK ZMT verbaut. Komisch nur das es so lange gedauert hat bis sich diese Ablagerungen gebildet haben. 

Durchfluss hat sich um 10-15 Liter verringert, aber Temperaturen sind (noch) unverändert. Zwischenzeitlich hatte der mps flow auch tagelang einen Totalausfall und hat gar nichts mehr angezeigt. Aktuell zeigt er mir 36 l. War zu Beginn eigentlich bei 50. Mal schauen wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Lust alles zu reinigen hab ich aktuell nicht. [emoji28] Aber früher oder später muss ich wohl ran. [emoji6] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... was für ein Kühlmittel wird verwendet?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War anfangs 100% innovatek Protect IP, aber als der MO-RA 420 dazu kam habe ich mit destilliertem Wasser nachgefüllt.


----------



## brooker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. Wie warm wurde das Kühlmittel? Wie warm sind Cpu und Gpu unter Last?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne MO-RA hatte ich eine Wassertemperatur von maximal 43°C. Ist in der Konfiguration aber nur einmal gelaufen. War ich nicht zufrieden mit, also noch den MO-RA eingebunden. [emoji4]
Jetzt sind es knapp 30°C. Gemessen vor den Komponenten. CPU liegt je nach Spiel zwischen 45-55°C. Ist ein 5820K @ 4,5GHz. GPU maximal 40°C (1080 Ti).


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... nicht wundern, ist noch in Klärung.


----------



## chaotium (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind das Flocken in dem AGB? O.O


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> War anfangs 100% innovatek Protect IP, aber als der MO-RA 420 dazu kam habe ich mit destilliertem Wasser nachgefüllt.



Verstehe ich das richtig das du das pure Konzentrat verwendet hast?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Sind das Flocken in dem AGB? O.O



Keine Ahnung was das ist. Aber es sieht aus wie viele kleine Partikel die aneinander kleben. ^^ Fühlt sich wie gesagt schleimig an. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das du das pure Konzentrat verwendet hast?



Ne ne, schon die Fertigmischung. [emoji6]


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... hast du Leistungsverlust? Fehlende FPS fallen im Kühlmittel aus


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das ist. Aber es sieht aus wie viele kleine Partikel die aneinander kleben. ^^ Fühlt sich wie gesagt schleimig an.
> 
> Ne ne, schon die Fertigmischung. [emoji6]



Also für mich ich ist das ausgelöster Weichmacher. 
Ich weiss dein Schlauch soll keine enthalten, evtl kommts ausm AGB? Wie hattest du denn die Komponenten gereinigt?
Es kommt auch vor, dass sich Kühlmittel wieder in ihre Grundbestandteile zerlegen. Das passiert in der Regel bei höheren Temps. Wobei ich mir in diesem Fall das nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ LiFaD1203 - hats du das Innovatek fertig Gemisch mit dem Konzentrat irgendwann einmal gemischt? Ich hab das einmal gemacht, das flockt aus.
Wenn du nach dem Wechseln von PVC-Schläuchen auf die ZMT, die Radiatoren nicht gereinigt hast kann es durchaus möglich sein, dass sich ein paar Weichmacherreste in den Radiatoren abgesetzt haben. (war bei mir zumindestens so )
@Brooker - Weichmacher aus dem AGB? Die Agbs die ich bis jetzt in den händen hatte waren alle aus Plexiglas? Wäre mir neu das Plexiglas Weichmacher enthält.


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... hast ja recht, den AGB erfragen wäre besser gewesen als diese Möglichkeit zu benennen.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (28. Oktober 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @ LiFaD1203 - hats du das Innovatek fertig Gemisch mit dem Konzentrat irgendwann einmal gemischt? Ich hab das einmal gemacht, das flockt aus.
> Wenn du nach dem Wechseln von PVC-Schläuchen auf die ZMT, die Radiatoren nicht gereinigt hast kann es durchaus möglich sein, dass sich ein paar Weichmacherreste in den Radiatoren abgesetzt haben. (war bei mir zumindestens so )
> @Brooker - Weichmacher aus dem AGB? Die Agbs die ich bis jetzt in den händen hatte waren alle aus Plexiglas? Wäre mir neu das Plexiglas Weichmacher enthält.



Ne hatte nur die Fertigmischung. Alle Komponenten waren neu, Reste von anderen Schläuchen sind somit ausgeschlossen. Erste Befüllung war ausschließlich mit der Innovatek Fertigmischung. Konzentrat hab ich nicht benutzt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war alles noch intern. Die Temperaturen mit meinem auf guten Airflow optimierten Phanteks Enthoo Evolv waren mir aber zu hoch. [emoji28] Dann hab ich den MO-RA gekauft und diesen nur mit destilliertem Wasser befüllt. War am Ende dann ungefähr eine 50:50 Mischung aus destilliertem Wasser und Innovatek Fertigmischung. 

Ich denke es sind Reste aus den Alphacool 280er Radiatoren. Die habe ich damals mit warmen Wasser und Spülmittel eingeweicht. Anschließend an den Duschschlauch angeschlossen und gründlich gespült. Anschließend nochmal mit destilliertem Wasser. An die Cilit Bang Methode hab ich mich nicht ran getraut. [emoji4] Zu viele verschiedene Meinungen in diversen Foren gelesen, dass ich dann überhaupt nicht mehr wusste was nun richtig ist. ^^ Erste Wakü halt. [emoji6]


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Tipp - Kauf dir einen 5Liter destilierten-Wasser Kanister und spüle damit das ganze System mehrmals durch. Bezüglich DF-Abnahme, vieles wird sich im Cpu Kühler abgesetzt haben, da die feinen Strukturen im Block wie ein mini Filter wirken und die Partikel sich dann dort fangen.Deswegen würd ich auch den Cpu-Kühler abmonitieren und reinigen.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (28. Oktober 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wenn ich reinige, dann gleich alles richtig. GPU Block werden ich ebenfalls zerlegen. 
Ich will eh schon länger gerne den Heatkiller AGB haben. Jetzt hab ich auch einen Grund. Muss das System eh einmal leeren, da kann auch gleich der AGB getauscht werden. [emoji16]

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist. Ich hab hinten am Gehäuse Alphacool Schnellkupplungen verbaut. Hab hier noch ein neues Set liegen und das ist ziemlich großzügig mit weißem Fett eingeschmiert. Eventuell kommt es auch daher. [emoji848] Beim Einbau habe ich nicht darauf geachtet ob da auch so viel dran war.

Bezüglich dem Durchfluss. Ich glaube der mps flow 100 mag die Partikel im Wasser nicht. ^^ Gestern hat er mir bei gleichen Bedingungen wieder 5l mehr angezeigt. Somit war ich wieder bei 41.


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Mainboard hat sich leider auch gerade verabschiedet. 
Damit ich mein System schnell wieder in Betrieb nehemn kann, suche einen Laden der noch am Samstag Wärmeleitpaste von höherer Qualität liefert oder jemand von euch in Raum Cottbus-Dresden bietet sich mir an, einen Tropfen WLP abzugeben.
Thermal grizzle bevorzugt. Ich selber habe meine leider vor einer Woche aufgebraucht. 

Hintergrund ist:
Heute wollte ich ans OCen gehen, zuvor aber mal ein Stabilitätstest mit meinem 4790k auf Standard Einstellungen machen. Prime95 27.9 Custom run gestartet,  10 min, system aus ohne bluescreen.

Das Phänomen kam schon 4-5 mal die Woche, jedoch ließ sich der PC immer wieder starten.

Diesmal nicht. 

Glücklicherweise kann ich auf ein zweites, identisches Mainboard zurückgreifen,  was bei mir noch im Regal liegt. Damit läuft die CPU wieder.

Jetzt fehlt mir leider nur ein Tropfen Wärmeleitpaste um mein System wieder aufzubauen. 
Mayhems pastel (extrem white) hab ich zum Glück noch mehr als reichlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2017)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach zum Media Markt gehen, die sollten eigentlich immer Arctic MX-2 oder ähnliches da haben: HAMA Arctic MX-2 Reinigung & Pflege - MediaMarkt
Ist zwar etwas teuer, aber hey, besser als gar keine [emoji3]


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, eben, ist nur "etwas". 

Da ich wegen der Custom wakü im itx Formfaktor nicht mal eben die CPU runter nehmen kann, würde ich schon gerne gleich eine "richtige" Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.

Deshalb suche ich schon ne kyronaut,  gs extreme oder ...? 

Welche würdet ihr denn nehmen? Die cooler Mastergel maker ist wohl neu, aber nach einiger Zeit baut sie wohl stark ab?

Wenn ich schon mehrer hunderte Euro für ne Wasserkühlung ausgebe, dann soll es nicht an der wlp scheitern. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist mehr oder weniger egal welche WLP du nimmst. Selbst zwischen MX-2 und der Kryonaut hast du vllt 1 oder 2 Grad Unterschied. Ist aber natürlich deine Entscheidung ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist. Ich hab hinten am Gehäuse Alphacool Schnellkupplungen verbaut. Hab hier noch ein neues Set liegen und das ist ziemlich großzügig mit weißem Fett eingeschmiert. Eventuell kommt es auch daher. [emoji848] Beim Einbau habe ich nicht darauf geachtet ob da auch so viel dran war.



Wo du das gerade erwähnst. Bei der Gpu hätte ich auf Fett getippt. Aber wo sollte das herkommen? Nun ist klar.
Bin gespannt wie der Cpu Kühler ausschaut.

Nimm alles auseinander. Großzügig einweichen und mit ca 50 Grad warmen Wasser spülen, damit das Fett raus kommt. Duschschlauch ist super dafür. Die eingefetteten Teile raus, mit der Hand sauber machen. Ggfs mit Alkohol drüber für den letzten Rest.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern meine Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut und nun ein paar Probleme. Der gekaufte Temperatursensor, wie rum schließe ich den an die Sensoreinheit am Aquaero 6 an? Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor G1'/'4 IG'/'IG schwarz, mit AG Adapter - Deep Black
Ich finde dazu nirgendwo was im Handbuch.

Ich kann die Lüfter nicht am Aquaero steuern, egal was ich einstelle, die 8 Radiator Lüfter laufen mit 100%. Angeschlossen sind die per 4fach Splitter jeweils an einen Port, mit zusätzlicher Stromversorgung vom Netzteil (EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Weiche fur 4x 4-Pin-PWM-Lufter - 80 cm). Wenn ich z.B. einen festen Wert einstelle, laufen die trotzdem mit 100%, siehe Bild. Die Gehäuselüfter hatte ich vorher in Abhängigkeit der Grafikkartentemperatur per Kurve steuern lassen, auch das geht nicht mehr. Diese waren ebenfalls per 4fach Splitter angeschlossen. Ist der Aquaero defekt? Ich verzweifel langsam.


----------



## DOcean (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Temp Sensor ist egal wie rum (das ist nur ein Widerstand)


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok ist angeschlossen, wird aber nicht erkannt. Das blaue Kabel von der Pumpe (VPP655 ohne PWM) kommt auf den RPM Platz am Aquaero nehme ich an? Heißt, wenn ich dann auch nicht die RPM der Pumpe auslesen kann, dann stimmt was mit dem Aquaero nicht?


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind das PWM gesteuerte Lüfter? Wenn ja, warum hast du dann im Aquaero eine Regelung auf Basis von Leistung eingestellt? Wenn nicht, dann haben die Lüfter durch den eigenen Stromanschluss immer 100% - egal was am Aquaero eingestellt ist.



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Das blaue Kabel von der Pumpe (VPP655 ohne PWM) kommt auf den RPM Platz am Aquaero nehme ich an? Heißt, wenn ich dann auch nicht die RPM der Pumpe auslesen kann, dann stimmt was mit dem Aquaero nicht?


 Nein, die Aquaero stellt am RPM Anschluss ein fiktives RPM Signal bereit, um an einem Mainboard einen Lüfter zu simulieren. Den Anschluss kann man dann am Mainboard mit einem Alarm versehen, wenn dieses Signal fehlt aka die Aquaero nicht läuft.

Selbiges gilt für das Kabel deiner Pumpe.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Gehäuselüfter sind PWM, die Radiatorlüfter nicht. Die Gehäuselüfter sind derzeit nicht angeschlossen, da ich sonst einen Gehörschaden kriege, wenn die mit 100% laufen. Aber auch die ließen sich nicht mehr steuern.
Nicht PWM Lüfter können doch auch am Aquaero gesteuert werden oder nicht? Oder muss ich die dann direkt ohne Netzteil anschließen?
Der Temperatursensor wird aber auch nicht erkannt.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, dann nimmt die Stromversorgung vom jeweiligen Splitter weg.

Und bei den Gehäuselüftern stellst die Ausgänge auf PWM.

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann setze das Aquaero mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Der Temperatursensor wird aber auch nicht erkannt.


An keinem der acht Anschlüsse?


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, einen Fehler habe ich gefunden. Die PWM Lüfter lassen sich jetzt wieder steuern. Die 3pin Lüfter kann ich leider mit den Splittern nicht am Aquaero anschließen, da diese keinen Strom vom Aquaero bekommen können. Da brauche ich dann neue Kabel. Sind das dann die richtigen Kabel? Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, damit sollte das gehen.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke dir. 
Ich brauche dann aber bitte noch Hilfe für den Temperatursensor, den ich unter Sensoren nicht finde und wo ich das blaue Kabel der VPP655 am Aquaero anschließe.

EDIT: Hab nicht gesehen, dass du editiert hast. Schließe ich das blaue Kabel dann einfach an einen Fan Anschluss am Mainboard an?
Ich finde den Sensor aber unter Sensoren in der Aquasuite richtig?


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich brauche dann aber bitte noch Hilfe für den Temperatursensor, den ich unter Sensoren nicht finde


 Der soll, vorausgesetzt du hast den richtig an einen der acht Sensorenanschlüsse angeschlossen, unter Sensoren > Temperatursensoren auftauchen.



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Schließe ich das blaue Kabel dann einfach an einen Fan Anschluss am Mainboard an?


Ja. Das ist wie mit dem RPM Anschluss der Aquaero. An einen Lüfteranschluss am MB anschliessen und den im BIOS dann mit einem Alarm versehen, wenn dieses Signal ausfällt.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich bin einfach nur dämlich gewesen. Ich hab den quer und nicht längs eingesteckt, der Sensor wird jetzt erkannt.
Danke für deine Hilfe und Erklärungen.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fein.

Sach mal... Hast du wirklich 900 € für ein PC Gehäuse ausgegeben?


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, habe ich. Schon klar, dass man es hätte günstiger haben können, aber die Caselabs sind nicht meins. Ich finde das optisch einfach extrem schick.


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du noch einen Lüfteranschluss am Aquaero frei hast, kannste auch dort das Tachosignal der Pumpe anschliessen. Dann haste alles auf einen Blick. 
Alarmfunktionen für Ausfall der Pumpe lassen sich über aquasuite ebenso einstellen.


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab vor ca 3 Stunden meinen PC gebootet und war seitdem weg, nur um beim Zurückkommen das da zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus irgendeinem Grund war kein Fan-Controller mehr aktiv und die Lüfter blieben auf 0% statt wie sie ohne Controller sollten auf 100% zu laufen... Ich habe dann natürlich sofort einen angelegt und sie auf 100% laufen lassen um das Wasser schnellstmöglich abzukühlen, weiß aber nicht, wie lange die Temperaturen so hoch waren...

Glaubt ihr das hat meiner D5 geschadet? Die sollte ja auf 60°C zertifiziert sein wenn ich mich nicht irre... Das waren fast 10°C mehr auf unbestimmte Zeit!

Ich muss meine Aquasuite mal neu einstellen und Alarme festlegen.

Zum Glück haben alle Fittinge ihren Job gemacht und den ZMT an Ort und Stelle gehalten...


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was temperaturanfällig ist sind die Kunstoffe und (Gummi-)Dichtungen. 70 °C ist grenzwertig aber noch kein Horror. Wahrscheinlich haste noch Glück. Wenn die Pumpe den Geist aufgibt, dann wirst du das auch hören. 
Lass den Rechner in nächster Zeit erstmal nicht unbeaufsichtigt laufen. 

Sei froh dass die Schläuche und Fittinge gehalten haben! Das wär die größere Sauerei geworden.

War der Rechner am falten oder wie?

Und was heisst eigentlich, der Controller war nicht aktiv. Was war genau? Wenn einem Anschluss kein Regler zugeordnet ist, sollten dieser eigentlich auf 100% stehen.


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der "Curve Controller" den ich angelegt hab war weg. Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer warum, er war einfach nicht mehr unter "Controllers" in der Suite. Und trotzdem liefen die Lüfter nicht, was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe. Eigentlich müssten die ohne ja sofort auf 100% hochgehen, was nicht passiert ist!

Aktuell läuft noch ein längerer 3D Druck, während dem ich eine Weile weg muss, aber ich werde meine Mitbewohner instruieren ab und an nach dem Rechten zu sehen...

Es lief eigentlich nur Repetier Host (3D Drucker Software), Firefox und etwas Schnickschnack im Hintergrund. Nix Großes. ~180W Stromaufnahme.

Zu den Fittingen: ich verwende EK ACF die ich schön satt zugeschraubt hab. Der Schlauch ging schon kaum über die Fittinge drüber, dazu dann noch der schön zugedrehte Kompressions-Ring... Das hält glaub alle Wetter!


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da sich die Verschraubungen der Fittinge in den ZMT schneiden, musste schon wirklich seeeeeehr viel Kraf aufwenden die Schläuche da heraus zu ziehen.


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch wär alles dicht und alles läuft wie immer 
32° Wasser, 37° GPU, 38° GPU am Desktop mit 2 Monitoren (der zweite zwingt die 290X immer in einen höheren Powerstate).

Schaut gut aus. Sobald der Drucker mal fertig hat kann ich schauen ob die Pumpe keinen Radau macht. Würde ich aktuell eh nicht hören über das Surren von 4 lauten Steppermotoren.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke die Temperatur meiner Grafikkarte ist definitiv zu hoch. Wenn sich die 1080ti die vollen 300W genehmigt und mit knapp 2Ghz taktet, dann geht die Temperatur der Karte auf bis zu 50 Grad hoch, bei 31,7 Grad Wassertemperatur. Die CPU wird ebenfalls um die 50 Grad warm beim Cinebench. Gekühlt wird mit einer VPP655 Stufe 3 mit zwei 480er Radiatoren mit jeweils 4 Alphacool NB-ELoop auf max. Umdrehungen, da die Kabel zur Steuerung noch fehlen. Für die GPU scheint mir das definitiv zu hoch zu sein oder was meint ihr? Im idle habe ich bei CPU und GPU knappe 26 Grad bei fast der selben Wassertemperatur. Die restlichen Daten stehen in der Signatur. Ach fast vergessen, Raumtemperatur sind um die 22 Grad.


----------



## Shutterfly (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beeindruckend find ich den starken Temperaturabfall als die Lüfter wieder losgelegt haben


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 360er voller NF-F12 Industrials hauen gut was weg 
Nur leider nicht so leise wie ich es manchmal gerne hätte, aber das ist wohl der Preis solche Hardware in einem so kleinen Case intern zu kühlen. Mal schauen was Volta und Navi so brauchen.

P.S: Ich weiß nicht ob ich das schon gesagt hab, aber ich hab nun endlich alle Lüfter verbaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sagt der Ereignisspeicher des Aquaero? Das einfach so was verschwindet glaub ich nicht. und dann noch dass die Lüfter nicht anspringen. Da passt was nicht.


----------



## ebastler (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie lese ich den aus?

Ich habe den Controller gestern kurz deaktiviert, um zu schauen wie schnell das Wasser beim Spielen bis 50° kommt, hab ihn dann wieder eingerichtet und auf save geklickt. Dann noch 4h problemlos gespielt, Controller und fans liefen.


----------



## v3nom (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Temperatur meiner Grafikkarte ist definitiv zu hoch. Wenn sich die 1080ti die vollen 300W genehmigt und mit knapp 2Ghz taktet, dann geht die Temperatur der Karte auf bis zu 50 Grad hoch, bei 31,7 Grad Wassertemperatur.



Das Delta zwischen GPU und Wasser ist mit ca. 20° schon sehr hoch. Da wird der Kühler nicht richtig sitzen, falsche Schrauben oder zu dicke Wärmeleitpads verwendet worden sein. Mit Flüssigmetall WLP schaffe ich ein Delta von 5-7°.
Welchen Kühler und WLP verwendest du? Ein- und Auslass richtig angeschlossen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquatuning hat gegenüber den CH-Kunden noch mehr nachgelassen als nur im allgemeinen Sortiment:
Mindestbestellwert von ~45€ und Zahlung via Kreditkarte geht auch nicht mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJohnson (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne einen EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy  (EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Acrylglas / Nickel CPU Kühler - WaKü CPU | DriveCity.de) mit Hilfe von dem AM4 Mounting Kit  (EK Water Blocks AMD AM4 Mounting Kit für EK Supremacy EVO - Zubehör für WaKü | DriveCity.de) auf eine Ryzen CPU packen. 
Nun sieht man hier im Kommentar (EK Water Blocks AMD AM4 Mounting Kit für EK Supremacy EVO - Zubehör für WaKü | Mindfactory.de) und hier im Video (YouTube), dass man offensichtlich noch einen Gummipuffer zwischen Backplate und MB benötigt. Ohne geht nicht, schätze ich mal? Oder kann ich einfach das schwarze Mounting Bracket nutzen, aber auf die silberne Backplate verzichten und statt dessen gleich die gummierte Backplate vom Mainboardhersteller nehmen? Solang die Gewindestärke passt (sollte ja ein Standard sein), dürfte das gehen, oder?
Falls nicht, nach welchem Begriff sucht man für den Gummipuffer? Habe leider nichts finden können.
Merci schon mal!


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das Delta zwischen GPU und Wasser ist mit ca. 20° schon sehr hoch. Da wird der Kühler nicht richtig sitzen, falsche Schrauben oder zu dicke Wärmeleitpads verwendet worden sein. Mit Flüssigmetall WLP schaffe ich ein Delta von 5-7°.
> Welchen Kühler und WLP verwendest du? Ein- und Auslass richtig angeschlossen?



Falsche Schrauben kann ich eigentlich schon ausschließen, da nur zwei verschiedene zur Montage beilagen und die 15 Stück waren für die Backplate. Ich muss am Wochenende eh nochmal Wasser ablassen, da die Pumpe noch umgesetzt werden muss, wegen Platzmangel. Ich verwende den Phanteks Glacier, Ein- und Auslass habe ich mich an die eingravierten Pfeile gehalten. Der Kühler ist ja schnell wieder runtergemacht mit sechs Schrauben, dann sehe ich ja, ob die WLP richtig Kontakt zum Kühler hatte. Ich habe da die Glatteis draufgemacht. Habe aber auch die mitgelieferte, eine von Bequiet, Permafrost und die mitgelieferte vom Monoblock noch hier liegen.


----------



## L4D2K (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Phanteks Glacier für die Aorus 1080ti und hatte auch anfangs ein TDelta von fast 20° im OC Profil und 15°-16° in meinen 0815 Profil.
Habe dann die Wärmeleitpaste auf Kryonaut gewechselt und die schrauben etwas fester gezogen als vorher, hab jetzt in meinem 0815 Profil ein TDelta von max 11° und max 14° im OC Profil.
Ich denke die Schrauben fester zuziehen hat mehr gebracht als der Wärmeleitpaste wechsel selber.


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie lese ich den aus?
> 
> Ich habe den Controller gestern kurz deaktiviert, um zu schauen wie schnell das Wasser beim Spielen bis 50° kommt, hab ihn dann wieder eingerichtet und auf save geklickt. Dann noch 4h problemlos gespielt, Controller und fans liefen.



Ich glaube bei Datenlogger (links im Hauptmenü) - dazu muss aber erst ein Log angelegt werden

Wurde vllt versehentlich auf ein anderes Profil geschaltet? (aquaero ->system->Profile und Werkseinstellungen) schau mal ob sich da etwas verstellt hat und ob du dein altes noch findest
 Schon seltsam, dass die Regler einfach weg sind..


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schrauben werde ich dann mal nachziehen. Wie hast du die Ein-und Ausgänge angeschlossen?


----------



## DARPA (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wie lese ich den aus?



aquaero -> System -> Systemmeldungen


----------



## L4D2K (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Ein-und Ausgänge angeschlossen?



So wie die Pfeile es auf dem Kühler zeigen. Wenn die Backplate oben ist, ist links rein und rechts raus.


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Datenlogger (links im Hauptmenü) - dazu muss aber erst ein Log angelegt werden
> 
> Wurde vllt versehentlich auf ein anderes Profil geschaltet? (aquaero ->system->Profile und Werkseinstellungen) schau mal ob sich da etwas verstellt hat und ob du dein altes noch findest
> Schon seltsam, dass die Regler einfach weg sind..



Schlecht, habe noch nie Logging aktiviert ^^

Ich bin eben von der Uni heimgekommen und hab gebootet, Controller war da und die Lüfter laufen ordnungsgemäß.
Ich behalte es im Auge.


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau mal noch was darpa geschrieben hatte, das kannte ich bisher auch nicht


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



L4D2K schrieb:


> So wie die Pfeile es auf dem Kühler zeigen. Wenn die Backplate oben ist, ist links rein und rechts raus.



Wenn du von vorne drauf guckst? Weil wenn ich mich an die Pfeile halte sieht das doch so aus (rechts rein, links raus)?


----------



## Nachty (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Links rein, rechts raus !

http://www.phanteks.com/assets/manuals/PH-GB1080FE.pdf


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das macht aber null Sinn, wenn man mal auf die Pfeile schaut. Ich bin da echt verwirrt. Also hab ich es falsch rum?! Vielelicht sagt L4D2k auch nochmal was dazu.


----------



## L4D2K (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf deinem Bild ist der linke Schlauch von oben im Eingangsanschluss  und der rechte Schlauch  unten am Ausgangsanschluss.


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also hab ich es genau falsch rum. Aber macht das 10 Grad aus?! Ich werde es aber am Wochenende ändern.


----------



## chaotium (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es ist meistens so, dass Links der Eingang ist und rechts der Ausgang


----------



## v3nom (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn der Kühler mit ner Jetplate arbeitet kann das schon einen großen Unterschied machen wo Ein- und Auslass sind.


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist eine Jetplate?


----------



## Tekkla (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine längliche Verengung oberhalb der Kühlrippen innerhalb deines Kühlblocks. Bei manchen Blöcken ist das Teil im Deckel fest integriert. Bei meinem ersten AM4 Block von EK war das Teil entnehmbar und sah ein wenig wie eine Rasierklinge aus.

YouTube


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Rx480 @ 1400mhz hat auch ein "schlimmes" delta ! Wenn ich dom zocke(mit vulkan api), dann geht die locker auf 48 bis 50 grad hoch bei nem Wasser ~ 29 bis 30 grad. Raumtemperatur ist 22 grad
Kühler ist der Gpu only von Alphacool - kein fullcover!


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oo ich komme mit meiner 290X OC kaum auf 15° Delta bei 300W+

Aquacomputer Kryographics mit Aktiv-backplate, Mastergel Maker.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht liegts an der Alphacool Wärmeleitpaste? Backplate passt und wurde nachgezogen, Wärmeleitpads sind auch angepasst? Wenn müsste jemand mit einer Alphacool singel Gpu cooler // rx480 oder rx580 vergleichen wie dort die Temperaturen so sind.


----------



## chaotium (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Meine Rx480 @ 1400mhz hat auch ein "schlimmes" delta ! Wenn ich dom zocke(mit vulkan api), dann geht die locker auf 48 bis 50 grad hoch bei nem Wasser ~ 29 bis 30 grad. Raumtemperatur ist 22 grad
> Kühler ist der Gpu only von Alphacool - kein fullcover!



Ist doch völlig in Ordnung! ^^


----------



## chiem (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte das mit der EK Wärmeleitpaste. Nach ein paar Wochen ist die Temp der Graka 20°C über der Wassertemp gewesen. Mit einer anderen sind es 10 - 11 Grad.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auf meiner GPU unter einem EK Block jetzt Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Temps sind bummelige 10K weniger als mit der Paste von EK.


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist denn die beste Wärmeleitpaste im Moment abseits des Flüssigmetalls?


----------



## jamesblond23 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Was ist denn die beste Wärmeleitpaste im Moment abseits des Flüssigmetalls?


Nach meiner schnellen, aber mMn. aureichender Recherche, bin ich für mich zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen. 

Priorität Warmeübergang:
1. Kryonaut
2. Gelid extreme
2. MasterGel Maker
4. MX-4

Priorität Anwendbarkeit:
1. Arctic MX-4
2. MasterGel Maker
3. Gelid Extreme
4. Kryonaut

Priorität P/L:
1. MasterGel Maker
2. MX-4
3. Gelid Extreme
3. Kryonaut


Bei der Paste von coolermaster habe ich die Problematik der verflüchtigung nicht weiter verfolgt,  vielleicht ist da was dran, vielleicht nicht.

Habe nun von MX-4 auf Kryonaut gewechselt. Das Auftragen der Kryonaut ist schon umständlicher. Der Temperaturunterschied ohne OC ist gering (, bis nicht vorhanden?)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stevy (1. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde wenn ich meinen i7 endlich mal habe die Kryonaut und die MX-4  Testen, da ich bisher immer und überall nur die MX-4 genommen habe da ich nicht wusste das es mittlerweile "bessere" gibt.
MasterGel Maker von CM würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, da diese wohl schnell, innerhalb 4-12 Wochen, austrocknet und die Leistung dann in den Keller geht.
Die Kryonaut kann man auf ne Heizung oder so legen, ab ca 35° lässt die sich etwas besser auftragen ahbe ich gelesen obs stimmt werde ich auch testen.


----------



## Zergoras (1. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch die Kryonaut bestellt.


----------



## jamesblond23 (1. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stevy schrieb:


> Die Kryonaut kann man auf ne Heizung oder so legen, ab ca 35° lässt die sich etwas besser auftragen ahbe ich gelesen obs stimmt werde ich auch testen.



Ich habe meine Tube auch, sicher im Zipper verpackt, im wasserbad erwärmt.

Die Konsistenz ähnelte dann der MX-4.
Beim Verstreichen hat sich der Effekt durch den Warmeübergang an den Heatspreader allerdings eingestellt.  Hätte man sich das erwärmen also sparen können. Oder man erwärmt die CPU ebenfalls.  Oder man verwendet entgegen der beiliegenden Anleitung die Punktmethode, die ich auch mit der MX-4 vollzogen hatte.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (1. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Oder man verwenet entgegen der beiliegenden Anleitung die Punktmethode, die ich auch mit der MX-4 vollzogen habe.


Funktioniert. Die WLP verteilt sich gut.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut ist bestellt - ich kann mir das aber immer noch nicht vorstellen ,dass die Alphacool-Paste so dermaßen schlecht ist ,dass meine delta von ~ 15 max 20 auf 10 drückt. Das müsste das Alphacool zeug ja schon einer Zahnpaste ähnlich sein


----------



## derTino (1. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kryonaut ist schrecklich -.-
Habe nun die Noctua NT-H1 drauf. Schickes Zeug. Lässt sich gut verarbeiten und taugt was.


----------



## brooker (1. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... alles eine Sache der Vorbereitung: Paste in Plastiktüte ne halbe Stunde vor Verwendung in heißes Wasser legen - 50 Grad.  Cpu oder Gpu direkt mit Fön erwärmen. Die Nutella auftragen. Fertig.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



derTino schrieb:


> Kryonaut ist schrecklich -.-



Was soll daran schrecklich sein?


----------



## Anilman (2. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermal grizzly ist top

Es ist definitiv zäh
ich nutze die streich methode auf die cpu/gpu dann 1 klecks mittig.

habe einige arten versucht finde das ist die beste möglichkeit.

wenn man die xbox one x problemlos auch mit wärmeleitpads und wlp beschmieren bzw bestücken kann mache ich das auch 

nur flüssigmetall ist über dem kryonaut.
aber da ist wiederum das risiko größer....


----------



## TheAbyss (2. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ...   Cpu oder Gpu direkt mit Fön erwärmen. Die Nutella auftragen. Fertig.



MHHHHHH Nutella *sabber*


----------



## derTino (2. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, ok. Dann hab ich mich da einfach nur doof angestellt.  Habt mich überzeugt.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mir die Mühe mache und bei meiner rx480 die Wärmeleitpaste auf die Kryonaut wechsel, dann tausche ich auch glei die Wärmeleitpads aus. Weißer jemand vielleicht was man da nehmen kann?
  Dicke und Wärmeübertragung - habe gesehen dass diese in unterschiedlichen stärken 0,5 - 1  - 1,5 gibt und auch verschieden Wärmeübertragungen 6,7,11W....... zahlt sich da der Aufpreis aus???
Edit: Kühler ist ein Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Gpu Wakue - Spaws und alles drum herum passiv über Kühlfinnen(deswegen die vielen Wärmeleitpads)


----------



## brooker (2. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

... Alphacool Warmeleitpad fur NexXxoS GPX 3W/mk 15x15x3mm yellow marked PE Bag (24 Stuck) | Warmeleitmittel | Shop | Alphacool

... wenn du bekommst kannst du gern 5-7W/mK nehmen. Mehr macht aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich Sinn. Ein Ram-Modul hat gerade mal ca. 5W Abwärme unter normalen Betriebsspannungen.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grad nachgelesen, bei den spaws, speicher usw brucht man 1,5mm und bei der Backplate 3mm - puhh wenn ich die 11W/mk bzw 5w/mk nehme wirds ganz schön teuer.......


----------



## SpatteL (3. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@razzor1984:
Die Dicke der Pads müsste in der Anleitung des Kühlers stehen.
Und dann halt nach Preis/Leitfähigkeit.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (3. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Kühler ist ein Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Gpu Wakue - Spaws und alles drum herum passiv über Kühlfinnen(deswegen die vielen Wärmeleitpads)


Semi-passiv triffts eher. Die Kühlfinnen sind ja auch mit dem aktiven Kühlblock wärmeleitend verbunden. Es sieht von außen immer so aus, als wäre der Kühlblock nur auf dem Chip selbst und der große Alukühlkörper nur drum herum gebaut, aber das ist eben nicht der Fall. Tolle Kühlleistung der SpaWas und VRams darf man durch diese Verbindung natürlich nicht erwarten.

Hier ein Bild von PCGH-Thorsten entliehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...gtx-1080-und-gtx-1070-a-detail_al_zerlegt.jpg

 Aber: Dafür hast du ja die massiven Kühlfinnen. Imo ist ein Luftstrom auf die Kühlfinnen deutlich sinnvoller als teure Wärmeleitpads. 

So habe ich es zumindest gemacht. Da ich in meinem kleinen Case nur 240+120 an Radiatorfläche zustande bekomme, habe ich eben den großen Alukühlkörper als zusätzliche Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe eingespannt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Älteres Bild in schlechter Quali, sorry dafür, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin moin,

weiß einer von euch, ob man G48 problemlos mit blauen Farbzusätzen (nur Farbe, nichts anderes), wie z.B. Mayhems Blue, dunkler färben kann ohne das es negative Effekte hat?

Mir ist das G48 in einer 1:10 Mischung noch zu hell und ich möchte ungern noch mehr G48 verwenden


----------



## ChiefJohnson (3. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> weiß einer von euch, ob man G48 problemlos mit blauen Farbzusätzen (nur Farbe, nichts anderes), wie z.B. Mayhems Blue, dunkler färben kann ohne das es negative Effekte hat?
> 
> Mir ist das G48 in einer 1:10 Mischung noch zu hell und ich möchte ungern noch mehr G48 verwenden



G48 enthält Silikate. Unter den falschen Bedingungen können diese kondensieren (unter Wasserabspaltung größere Moleküle bilden), dadurch erhöht sich die Viskosität. Normalerweise braucht es dazu einen relativ hohen oder aber niedrigen pH Wert. Ich kenne weder die genauen Inhaltsstoffe vom G48 noch vom Farbzusatz. Der pH Wert wird sich nicht groß Verändern durch ein paar tropfen Farbe, aber wer weiß welche Nebenreaktionen möglich sind. Im schlimmsten Falle katalysiert dir das die Kondensationsreaktion und du brauchst nicht viel Farbzusatz, um viel gelartige Substanz zu bilden.

Das als theoretisches worst-case Szenario. Ich denke nicht, dass etwas passieren wird, wahrscheinlich schon weil die Silikatkonzentration im verdünnten G48 eher gering ist. Und auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Kondensationsreaktion halte ich für niedrig.

Aber du kannst ja mal was anmischen und dann ne Woche außerhalb stehen lassen. Wenn nichts passiert, kannst du ja eine frische Mischung anrühren und ins System kippen. Sollte dann irgendwann die Probe-Mischung außerhalb viskoser werder, hast du zumindest eine Woche vorher schon eine Vorwarnung. Wobei es bei den erhöhten Temparturen im Kreislauf schneller gehen kann. Aber wie gesagt, alles relativ unwahrscheinlich.

Leider nur Theorie und keine Praxiserfahrung.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hmmm... wenn ich heute Abend daheim bin, werde ich mal Mayhems anschreiben und fragen, ob die Probleme mit silikathaltigen Flüssigkeiten kennen. 

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für diese Ausführung und die Ideen


----------



## ebastler (4. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Thema austrocknen der Mastergel: Mir wäre keine Veränderung des Deltas der GPU im letzten halben Jahr aufgefallen... Sicher?


----------



## jamesblond23 (4. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Zum Thema austrocknen der Mastergel: Mir wäre keine Veränderung des Deltas der GPU im letzten halben Jahr aufgefallen... Sicher?


Eben nicht sicher. Deshalb habe ich meine Anmerkung dazu ohne genauen Wahrheitsgehalt stehen lassen.

Temperaturdeltas sind auch wie Placebo.
Was ich so gelesen habe, deutete auch meist auf eine viel zu große Menge hin, die aufgetragen wurde. 

Muss wohl erstmal jeder für sich in Erfahrung bringen,  unter welchen Voraussetzungen die Probleme auftreten,  wenn sie überhaupt auftreten.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (4. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ich habe jetzt meinen Loop nochmal auseinandergenommen, alles richtig verschlaucht und die Pumpe umgesetzt. Ich habe den GPU und Monoblock nochmal abgenommen und die Wärmeleitpaste zu Kryonaut gewechselt. Alles im allen habe ich immer noch ein Delta bei der GPU von 14 Grad. Luft ist keine mehr im GPU Kühler. Ich denke dann ist das so. Bei der CPU hat sich nichts getan.


----------



## brooker (4. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... welches Delta hast du bei der Gpu angestrebt?


----------



## Zergoras (4. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dachte an ein Delta von 10 bei 2x 480er Radiatoren, aber passt schon. 50 Grad ist ja auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Eben nicht sicher. Deshalb habe ich meine Anmerkung dazu ohne genauen Wahrheitsgehalt stehen lassen.



Ich habe die Suppe auf CPU und GPU, ich werde in ein paar Monaten mal die Temperaturen in einer definierten Last messen, die Paste erneuern und nochmals messen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Anilman (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Cpu geköpft i7 7700k 4.7ghz standard spannung(auto)
gpu asus 1080ti mit phantek wakü 2ghz pl 100%

Furmark cpu+gpu auf 100%

raumtemp 25-26 grad
cpu 63C
gpu 55c
wasser 38c

240+280 radiator

habe erst seit heute nen temp messgerät.

lüfter stehen auf 30% in idle und ab 50c 40%

sind doch gute werte


----------



## DARPA (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab hier ein schönes How To zum Bau der ersten WaKü gefunden. Viel Spaß 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Y_aCy0Hou0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shooot3r (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geil aber Hauptsache damals schon einen Durchflusssensor [emoji16]


----------



## KillercornyX (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tach zusammen. Im Laufe der kommenden Woche sollte mein jüngst erworbendes Aquaero 6 LT eintreffen. Dazu hab ich mir noch einen Alphacool Aurora LED RGB Ring. Wie kann ich den Ring am besten am Aquaero anschließen? Die Pin-Belegung scheint mir nicht identisch zu sein. 

Belegung Ring: +12V - R - G - B
Ausgang Aquaero (laut Anleitung): R - G - GND - B

Beim Lesen fällt mir so auf, dass hier völlig unterschiedliche RGB-Konzepte verwendet werden...


----------



## Matze135 (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi.
Ich bin am Überlegen wegen einer Wasserkühlung für meinen PC. Für CPU und GPU.

1. Taugen diese Komplett Systeme etwas oder besser selber zusammenstellen ?
ZB das hier: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set | NexXxos Cool Answer | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Kann man doch auch weiter Ausbauen oder ?

2. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Powercolor R9 390.
Jetzt habe ich bei Alphacool 4 Kühler für R9 390 gefunde, aber keine für Powercolor.
Sind da wirklich so Unterschiede, das die für Asus oder MSI nicht passen ?


----------



## chaotium (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte dieses Set, es war nicht schlechter oder besser als ein Guter Lüftkühler.
Die Pumpe, wenn man sie so nennen darf, ist lauter als ein Lüfter XD
Der AGB, naja ^^


----------



## Shutterfly (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool kauft man nicht (mehr).


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Alphacool kauft man nicht (mehr).


Wieso?


----------



## chaotium (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schau dir mal die Qualität von Aquacomputer und EKWB an, das sind welten


----------



## ebastler (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Tach zusammen. Im Laufe der kommenden Woche sollte mein jüngst erworbendes Aquaero 6 LT eintreffen. Dazu hab ich mir noch einen Alphacool Aurora LED RGB Ring. Wie kann ich den Ring am besten am Aquaero anschließen? Die Pin-Belegung scheint mir nicht identisch zu sein.
> 
> Belegung Ring: +12V - R - G - B
> Ausgang Aquaero (laut Anleitung): R - G - GND - B
> ...


Common anode vs common cathode.

Common cathode ist elektrotechnisch Grütze da schrecklich anzusteuern, aber die meisten 5mm RGB LEDs verwenden es, und dafür ist der Ausgang der Aquaero vorgesehen. Strombegrenzt auf 20mA.

Ich habe mir einen Adapter gebastelt mit 3 Logic Level SMD FETs die das RGB Signal der Aquaero nehmen und +12V vom Molex, da kann ich dann normale 12V Stripes dranpacken. Kannst du löten? Der Schaltplan ist extrem simpel.

Schaut nur bei mir etwas kacke aus da winzig klein und mit SMD bestückt - hatte Platzmangel und die SMD FETs herumliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es dich interessiert, gib Bescheid - kann dir in Ruhe gern mal ne Erklärung und/oder einen Schaltplan hier posten


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> schau dir mal die Qualität von Aquacomputer und EKWB an, das sind welten


Gibts da solche Unterschiede? Hatte nie Alphacool inner Hand


----------



## Verminaard (5. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau dir den Aufbau der Kuehler mal an.


----------



## Shutterfly (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wieso?



Weil Alphacool eine inzwischen zu unrecht gehypte Marke ist. Die Erfolge von Alphacool kommen noch aus den Zeiten, wo man einige gute Leute an Board hatte. Dort entstand z.B. der gute 30er Radiator. Inzwischen hat Alphacool jedoch ein schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.

Sie wollen auf dem Preis-Level von Aquacomputer oder Watercool mitspielen, jedoch sind die Produkte einfach nicht so wertig. Das merkt man sobald man Alphacool-Produkte mit den Produkten anderer Hersteller vergleicht. 

Was sie gut machen ist das Marketing und Sponsoring. Daher hört man überall Alphacool, man sieht überall Alphacool. In diesem Forum wird auch übermäßig stark Alphacool empfohlen: "Alle haben Alphacool, dann muss es ja was taugen". Nicht unbedingt  In den USA ist es ähnlich mit EBWK. Die bieten auch nur Ware mit mittleren Segment an, werden jedoch stark gefeiert. Wieso? Weil jeder Youtube von EKWB was in den Ar*** geschoben bekommt.

Alphacool hat sich in den letzten Jahren stark gewandelt. Früher stand da mehr Technik und Leistung im Vordergrund. Dann kam irgendwie der Schwenk zu Optik und Name. Sieht man auch schön, dass die neuen Produkte alle ein tolles beleuchtetes Logo haben. Wieso brauch ich so etwas? Natürlich: Du willst allen ja zeigen, dass du Alphacool hast. Jeder hat Alphacool, du auch. Leuchten muss es, jeder soll es sehen. 

Es ist ein erschreckend gutes Marketing dahinter.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> kann ... gern mal ne Erklärung und/oder einen Schaltplan hier posten


 Sehr dafür!


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Weil Alphacool eine inzwischen zu unrecht gehypte Marke ist. Die Erfolge von Alphacool kommen noch aus den Zeiten, wo man einige gute Leute an Board hatte. Dort entstand z.B. der gute 30er Radiator. Inzwischen hat Alphacool jedoch ein schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.
> 
> Sie wollen auf dem Preis-Level von Aquacomputer oder Watercool mitspielen, jedoch sind die Produkte einfach nicht so wertig. Das merkt man sobald man Alphacool-Produkte mit den Produkten anderer Hersteller vergleicht.
> 
> ...


Und was soll man dann noch fuer Marken kaufen?


----------



## Shutterfly (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kommt darauf an was du möchtest. 

Bei Radiatoren kannst du ruhig noch zu Alphacool greifen. Jedoch gibt es ebenso gute Ware von HW Labs, Watercool oder Aquacomputer. Bei externen bleibt eigentlich nur Watercool oder Aquacomputer.

Pumpe ist relativ Wumpe, sofern es kein PWM oder Aquastream sein soll. Erst bei PWM muss man schauen, ob der Standard gehalten wird. Bis dahin ist eh alles die gleiche Ware nur mit anderem Label.

Blöcke hängt davon ab, was du magst. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aufgrund der Optik Watercool. Vom Preis gleich zu anderen Marken, für mich optisch sehr ansprechend, extrem hochwertig. Die CPU Blöcke von Watercool gehören zudem zu den besten auf dem Markt. Einfach mal nach Heatkiller-Tests suchen.

AGBs? Watercool oder Aquacomputer. Wieso? Dort bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld echtes Glas, kein Acryl-Scheiß.

Fittinge würde ich derzeit von Barrow importieren. Die sind vom P/L noch am besten und die Qualität ist gut. Außerdem haben die nicht wie Bitspower überall dieses beschissene Logo drauf.

Bei Soft-Tube kommt mir nur Tygon norprene ins Haus, da keine Weichmacher und null Wartung. Bei Hard-Tube einfach irgendwoher passende Acryl-Tubes von Evonik Röhm.

Fluid entweder Dest. mit G48, sofern man die Farbe mag, Norprene-Tubes hat oder die Farbe egal ist. Ansonsten kann man hier fast nix falsch machen mit den bekannten Marken.

Schnellkupplungen die silbernen von Koolance. Ja, silber suckt aber die schwarzen hatten lange Zeit ein Qualitätsproblem mit der Lackierung. Soll wohl gelöst sein aber ich würds nicht riskieren.

Durchflusssensor von Aquacomputer, Pumpensteuerung ebenfalls. 

So... hab ich was nennenswertes vergessen? Hochwertige Ware, null Alphacool (außer dem Radiator vielleicht). Meiner Meinung nach benötigt man kein Alphacool. Nicht einmal EKWB  Aber letztendlich darf sich jeder selbst entscheiden. Wäre ja auch langweilig wenn alle hochwertige Komponenten kaufen würden


----------



## Matze135 (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die ganzen Infos. Da werde ichwohl etwas weiter schauen.
Und bei den Kühlblöcken muß ich wirklich schauen das der für die Powercolor R9 390 und nicht für MSI oder sonstwas ist ?
Kann also passieren das ich für meine Grafikkarte gar nichts finde ?


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Matze135 schrieb:


> Und bei den Kühlblöcken muß ich wirklich schauen das der für die Powercolor R9 390 und nicht für MSI oder sonstwas ist ?
> Kann also passieren das ich für meine Grafikkarte gar nichts finde ?



Ja, das musst du und es kann logischerweise auch sein, das du für dein Modell keinen Kühler findest...


----------



## DOcean (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Belegung Ring: +12V - R - G - B
> Ausgang Aquaero (laut Anleitung): R - G - GND - B
> 
> Beim Lesen fällt mir so auf, dass hier völlig unterschiedliche RGB-Konzepte verwendet werden...





ebastler schrieb:


> Common anode vs common cathode.
> 
> Wenn es dich interessiert, gib Bescheid - kann dir in Ruhe gern mal ne Erklärung und/oder einen Schaltplan hier posten





TheTekkster schrieb:


> Sehr dafür!



Nutzliche Schaltungen Sammelthread  - LED Schaltungen, Treiber und mC - LEDSTYLES.DE
Da gibts Infos


----------



## Painkilleraxel (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Matze135 schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Infos. Da werde ichwohl etwas weiter schauen.
> Und bei den Kühlblöcken muß ich wirklich schauen das der für die Powercolor R9 390 und nicht für MSI oder sonstwas ist ?
> Kann also passieren das ich für meine Grafikkarte gar nichts finde ?



Hier gibts einen schönen Wasser-Block für deine R9 390 Power Color.
PCB past....Seite aufrufen und etwas runterscrollen zum vergleichen.


Bykski A DL39X X Full Cover VGA Water Cooling Block with RGB LED Light Kits for Powercolor R9 290 290X 390 390X Series -in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

oder die hier etwas günstiger...

Bykski A DL39X X Full Cover Graphics Card Water Cooling Block 0.5MM micro   channel design for PowerColor R9 390X 390 290X 290-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

oder die,gleich wie erste nur günstiger...

Bykski A DL39X X Power  Color R9 390X 290X full coverage PMMA Graphics Card Water Cooling.-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## TheAbyss (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an was du möchtest.
> 
> Bei Radiatoren kannst du ruhig noch zu Alphacool greifen. Jedoch gibt es ebenso gute Ware von HW Labs, Watercool oder Aquacomputer. Bei externen bleibt eigentlich nur Watercool oder Aquacomputer.
> 
> ...



Moin Matze135,

ich schließe mich dem geschätzen Kollegen an, war letztes Jahr auch Wakü-Anfänger, habe viel gebraucht gekauft und in der Hand gehabt... Schlussendlich: Radis von Alphacool (ST30) sowie HW Labs.. würde heute nur noch HB Labs kaufen, da ohne Logo und gefühlt wertiger, Kühlleistung sollte aber recht ähnlich sein.. AGBs von Alphacool hab ich gleich wieder verkauft, es ist gleich der Watercool AGB geworden (mit D5 Anschluss). Ne Alphacool VPP655 Solo non PWM tut was sie soll, ansonsten "as Shutterfly said", HT-Fittings habe ich alle von Alphacool, sowie auch die satinierten Tubes, war alles soweit einwandfrei, ich habe letzte Woche aber die neuen Barrows importiert und war echt begeistert.. die sehen toll aus und machen nen guten Eindruck. Was Softtubes angeht, bin ich absoluter Laie.. also dort keine Meinung von mir. GPU_Cooler: Heatkiller von Watercool. CPU: EKWB Supremacy Evo, tut auch was er soll, wird aber in der nächsten Ausbaustufe vom Phanteks C350I abgelöst, wenn der nix taugt, Heatkiller und gut is...

Zusammenfassend treffen also Shutterfly´s Meinung/Erfahrungen genau meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Wenn ich heute nochmal anfangen würden:

Radiatoren: HW Labs oder falls schon verfügbar die neuen Watercool Radis.. sind aber noch in Entwicklung
CPU Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller
GPU Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller 
Fittings: Barrow oder Phanteks der Optik nach, technisch gesehen bin ich mit meiner Kombo aus ALC HT Fittings und Eisrohr aber zufrieden
AGB: Watercool Heatkiller, wobei ich die neue Neochanger Kombo von Enermax schick finde.. aber leider wieder Acryl.. es geht halt nix über Alu und Glas...

Die o.g. Sachen sind schon einen Tuck hochpreisiger, allerdings rechtfertigt der geringfügig höhere Preis den Mehrwert an Qualität deutlich.


----------



## derTino (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool ist bei mir mittlerweile auch untendurch.
Das aktuell noch laufende Fiasko mit meinem GPU-Kühler stößt mit sauer auf. Hätte ich die Radis nicht schon, würde mein System frei bleiben von Alphacool.

Heatkiller IV für die CPU ist ein Traum. Schickes Design und sieht vernickelt so edel aus.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool schon deswegen nicht, wie der Typ in den Promotionvideos seine Produkte in den Himmel lobt. Ich habe gelernt: Wenn jemand so daher kommt, dann will er dir minderwertige Ware für viel Geld verkaufen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> "[...]dann muss es ja was taugen". Nicht unbedingt  In den USA ist es ähnlich mit EBWK. Die bieten auch nur Ware mit mittleren Segment an, werden jedoch stark gefeiert.



**EKWB* würde ich auch bei uns als Pseudo-Premiumhersteller sehen. Meist gute Verarbeitung, schlichtes Design. Das war es dann aber auch schon.
EKWB und Alphacool denken dafür eine breite Maße an Grafikkartenlayouts ab, was den beiden Firmen in die Hände spielt. 
Bei Radiatoren war HWL für ihren SR1 bekannt, danach hat man auch keinen großen Würd mehr gemacht.
Ebenso die ST-Reihe von Alphacool - gut und günstig.
Einzig die Röhrenradiatoren von AC und WC, aber besonders jene von AC sind dafür im Preis ein Statement.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DARPA (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Punkt, warum ich ungern Kaufberatungen gebe, ist der Umstand, dass man häufig dazu neigt einfach Pauschalantworten zu geben, ohne den kompletten Überblick am Markt zu haben oder über Neuerscheinungen. 
So kaufen dann auch viele. Die gucken bei einem Retailer, der möglichst alles liefert. Sortieren nach Beliebheit und schon setzt sich der Mainstream durch.

Über Marken wie z.B. Swiftech, Koolance, XSPC wird kaum gesprochen. Es gibt z.B. den Photon AGB, auch aus Glas und mit nem Leuchtstab eingebaut. Eigentlich ganz cool. Wie die Qualität ist weiss ich nicht, aber gelesen hab ich von dem Produkt hier noch nie.
Und so ist es mit vielen Sachen. 

Aber ich bin auch sehr froh, dass wir mit WC, AC und LE sehr gute regionale Hersteller haben, die durchgängig gute Quali abliefern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Photon haben wir in der 06/16 getestet (auch im digitalen Wakü-Sonderheft enthalten). Fazit: Ansprechendes Design und gut verarbeitet, aber schlechte bauliche Trennung von Ein- und Auslass. Allgemein habe ich XSPC in den meisten bisherigen Tests für die Optik gelobt und an der Verarbeitung nichts auszusetzen gehabt, bei den jeweiligen Leistungsparametern aber eher mittelmäßiges gemessen.


----------



## Matze135 (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke schon mal für die ganzen Tips.
Wenn ich das hier so Lese, kann man wohl ziemlich von allen Herstellern die Sachen Kombinieren oder ?

Vielleicht sollte ich mir dieses Heft holen. Könnte mir vielleicht auch weiter helfen


----------



## Shutterfly (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt zwei Dinge, welche über die Kombinierbarkeit entscheiden: Material (Kupfer und Aluminium gehören nie zusammen) und die Gewinde-Anschlüsse (1/4 Zoll etc).

EKWB ist leider inzwischen so dreist und weißt darauf hin, dass ein Betrieb nur mit deren Produkten problemlos gewährleistet werden kann (bezogen auf die Anschlüsse) aber grundsätzlich sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## zinki (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine - vllt schon oft diskutierte - Frage: sind große qualitative Unterschiede zwischen Magiccool Radiatoren und den von alphacool? 
Im konkreten zwischen den 30mm Modellen 360 und 420 (auch x-flow). Sind ja preislich doch merkliche Unterschiede aber auch von der Kühlleistung/Verarbeitung/etc?


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vom XPCS AGB habe ich bisher nichts berauschendes gelesen.
Eher das User davon wieder Abstand nehmen.
Die AC Aqualis Serie war schon sehr gut als sie auf dem Markt kam, wurde aber meiner Meinung nach von Watercool mal eben getoppt.

Bei den CPU-Kuehlerempfehlungen fehlt mir der AC Kryos. Meiner Meinung nach noch immer der Beste. Das Gesamtpaket zaehlt.
Da ist eine Backplate dabei, hochwertige Waermeleitpaste (wenn man an Rechnern rumschraubt hat man in der Regel sowieso soetwas rumfliegen, trotzdem nett) dabei.
Es ist relativ einfach hier ein Mountingkit fuer andere Plattformen zu bekommen - Letztens musste ein Kryos HF von einem Haswell System auf ein X299 Board umziehen.
Und ein toller Support - Bei der Montage auf dem X299er Board ist eine der Schrauben abgerissen. Falsche Handhabe kann ich fast ausschliessen. Ist trotzdem abgerissen.
Leider keine Ersatzschraube gehabt. Eine E-Mail und einen Tag spaeter hatte ich 2 im Briefkasten. Kostenpunkt: null.

Der Heatkiller sieht natuerlich toll aus, wollte ich auch schon immer verbauen. Naja kamen leider die Kryos dazwischen und aktuell ein EK-Monoblock.
Von welchem ich etwas enttaeuscht bin. Hab mich von dieser Monoblockidee etwas hinreissen lassen.

In der Vergangenheit hatte ich mehrere EK GPU-Bloecke verbaut. War mit jedem einzelnen zufrieden.
Von daher kann ich nicht behaupten das EK minderwertig oder schlecht ist.

Genau das gleiche bei Alphacool.
Man muss die Praesentationsvideos vom Herren Draht nicht moegen. Darauf auf die Qualitaet der Produkte schliessen oder komplett von der potentiellen Einkaufsliste streichen.
Ich weis nicht. 
Eventuell jedes Produkt individuell bewerten, vergleichen und dann das Beste fuer das aktuelle Budget kaufen.
z.B. die Schnellkupplungen. Werden von Bundy immer wieder von Alphacool empfohlen. Nehmen sich qualitativ nichts im Vergleich zu den Koolance, aber sind wesentlich guenstiger.
Fittinge habe ich z.b. Alphacool verbaut. Wollte erst Barrow. Der umstaendliche Bestellvorgang, gekoppelt mit der ungewissen Lieferzeit und dem ungewissen Endpreis... Hat einfach nicht mit meinem damaligen Bedarf gepasst.
Ich werde die Barrow bestimmt nicht ausschliessen, aber das ich jetzt nur noch die als Kaufoption sehe?
Eventuell klappt es beim naechsten Projekt.
Was ich auch hier Aquatuning/Alphacool zugute halten muss, ist das ich nicht genau wusste, wieviel ich von welchen Fittingen/Zubehoer brauchte. Einfach mehr bestellt, der Rest ging ungeoeffnet zurueck.
War absolut unkompliziert.
Auch die von mir verbauten Glasroehren (Winkel) haben mich ueberzeugt. 

Zu den Schlaeuchen: der Tygon Norprene ist toll aber der EK ZMT kann da mithalten und ich wuerd eher den EK wieder kaufen.
Der Tygon bietet einfach zu wenig Vorteile um doppelt so teuer sein zu duerfen.
Durchsichtige Schlaeche wuerd ich gar nicht mehr verbauen. Dann lieber gleich Hardtubes oder Glasroehren (mein aktueller Favorit)

Fazit fuer mich ist einfach: vergleichen, sehr viel lesen, nochmehr vergleichen, nicht zu sehr auf nur einen User hoeren, vielleicht selbst ein Bild machen, Hersteller nicht einfach kathegorisch ausschliessen, das Beste fuer das aktuelle Budget kaufen.


----------



## KillercornyX (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Common anode vs common cathode.
> 
> Common cathode ist elektrotechnisch Grütze da schrecklich anzusteuern, aber die meisten 5mm RGB LEDs verwenden es, und dafür ist der Ausgang der Aquaero vorgesehen. Strombegrenzt auf 20mA.
> Ich habe mir einen Adapter gebastelt mit 3 Logic Level SMD FETs die das RGB Signal der Aquaero nehmen und +12V vom Molex, da kann ich dann normale 12V Stripes dranpacken. Kannst du löten? Der Schaltplan ist extrem simpel.
> ...



Ja klar bin ich interessiert. Löten ist für mich kein Problem, das kann ich ausreichend gut.



DOcean schrieb:


> Nutzliche Schaltungen Sammelthread - LED Schaltungen, Treiber und mC - LEDSTYLES.DE
> Da gibts Infos



Schau ich mir auch gleich mal an....

*EDIT*: Obwohl mich Lötarbeiten und Basteleien durchaus reizen würden, werde ich dann glaube doch lieber zu einem Farbwerk-Controller greifen. Kostet auch "nur" 35€ und ich kann sogar 4 Streifen (Kanäle) ansteuern. Mit dem CC2CA Wandler liege ich vielleicht so bei 15€ Materialkosten...
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Infos.





TheTekkster schrieb:


> Alphacool schon deswegen nicht, wie der Typ in den Promotionvideos seine Produkte in den Himmel lobt. Ich habe gelernt: Wenn jemand so daher kommt, dann will er dir minderwertige Ware für viel Geld verkaufen.



Dieser "Typ" ist der Geschäftsführer und Gründer von Alphacool/Aquatuning  Und ja, er ist etwas sonderbar, aber offensichtlich sehr überzeugt von seinen Produkten.


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Common Cathode zu Common Anode sollten unter 5€ Material sein. Gerade bei der Aquaero braucht man dafür genau 3 FETs und 3 Widerstände.

Die FETs die ich drin hab kosten bei Reichelt 30ct und da es je zwei FETs in einem Gehäuse sind, 60ct gesamt.


----------



## Matze135 (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muß jetzt erstmal bei den ganzen Abkürzungen hier durchblicken 

Wenn ich Wochenende mal Zeit und Lust habe, setzte ich mich vielleicht mal ins Auto.
2 Größere Online Shops sind von mir nicht allzuweit weg. Vielleicht fahre ich da einfach mal hin.
Eure Infos werden mir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Dieser "Typ" ist der Geschäftsführer und Gründer von Alphacool/Aquatuning  Und ja, er ist etwas sonderbar, aber offensichtlich sehr überzeugt von seinen Produkten.


 Ich weiß das wohl. Und sonderbar? Der hat eine dezente Macke. ;D Andert nichts daran, dass mir diese Form der Präsentation grundsätzlich zu wider ist, was mich auch dazu bringt derlei Produkte zu meiden. Schränke ich mich damit irgendwie ein? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde es nicht glaubwürdig wenn man so zu 1000% hinter seinem Unternehmen steht als sei es das nonplusultra. Da finde ich es besser, wenn das Produkt unvoreingenommen präsentiert wird und man "negativ" punkte mit positiven aufwiegt (kostet mehr ABER hat zB eine Patentierte Methode zur besseren Wärmeabgabe, höherwertige Materialien etc)

Bin ich der einzige der das glaubwürdiger sieht?


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das glaubwürdiger sieht?



Dann ist ja jede Werbung unglaubwuerdig.

Ich hab noch keine Werbung mitbekommen, wo auf negative Punkte eingegangen wird.


----------



## KillercornyX (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann ist ja jede Werbung unglaubwuerdig.
> Ich hab noch keine Werbung mitbekommen, wo auf negative Punkte eingegangen wird.



 Da kann man nur zustimmen   Das ist ja auch nicht mal das negative an den Produktvorstellungen, sondern die leicht nervige Art und Weise wie er seine Produkte präsentiert. Ich hab mich zugegebenermaßen auch etwas vom Hype mitreißen lassen, habe aber z.b. den Radiator, AGB und CPU-Kühler vorwiegend wegen dem recht guten P/L Verhältnis gekauft. Mittlerweile würde ich aber auch von anderen Hersteller kaufen...


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deutschland ist halt nicht Amiland. In USA muss man Produkte so bewerben. Hier bei uns denkt der Normalo halt: Boah, der hat was an der Waffel!?!


----------



## DARPA (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das letzte Video hat ja der Eddy gemacht. Vielleicht haben die inzwischen selbst gemerkt, dass es etwas drüber war ^^


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kommt halt immer darauf an welche Zielgruppe man erreichen will.
Wenn man sich als Hersteller/Vertreiber zum Ziel gemacht hat, soviel wie moeglich umzusetzen, Produktqualitaet viel Schein zu opfern dann muss man halt sehen wie erfolgreich man letztendlich ist.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Das letzte Video hat ja der Eddy gemacht. Vielleicht haben die inzwischen selbst gemerkt, dass es etwas drüber war ^^



Du meinst das hier? ^^
YouTube


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Du meinst das hier? ^^
> YouTube



Diese Musik. xD


----------



## razzor1984 (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Erfahrung mit Alphacool ist gemischt, auch wenn er geschunden wird, ich finde den Alphacool Gpu cooler in ordnung. Sicher, die Rechnung muss erst aufgehen, dass man ihn wieder verwendet(neue Gpu nur Passivkühlkörper wechsel) Auch die Spaws usw werden heißer, nur genau die müssen ja auch sauber wärme verkraften können  
Zu den negativ Punkten:
Ich hatte mir ja einen 5,25 zoll agb eingebildet, da ich keinen Voll Acryl agb wollte dachte ich mir, nimmt doch dass Eisfach und betreibe es ohne Pumpe (wird auch so erwähnt in der Alphacoolbeschreibung, dass dies möglich ist)
Ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum Alphacool die Pumpenabdeckung des Eisfaches (DC-LT) von einem stabilen Acryl zu einem weichem Plastik gewechselt hat. Weil genau da tritt ein massives Problem auf.
Bedingt durch das weiche Plastik der DC-LT "Blindabdeckung" kann es nicht abdichten, da es sich überspitzt Formuliert leicht Bombiert und so auf den Seiten langsam Wasser austritt.
So etwas muss Alphacool auffallen, es kann mir keiner erklären dass bei einer Produktmodifikation so ein "massiver" Mangel nicht bemerkt wird.
Schlussendlich bin ich dann doch beim 5,25 zoll Acryl Agb(single) gelandet. In dem Bereich gibts defakto keine Alternativen
Ein weiterer Defekt trat einmal bei einem Alphacool 90 grad Winkel auf, da war die Verchromung nicht sauber und dort hat es langsam ausgeschweißt(wasser)

Edit: Bei den Radiatoren kann ich nur die von Watercool oder Aquacomputer hoch loben, wenn man einmal die Qualität in den händen hat, ist die Abkehr von Netzradaitoren nur mehr eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## EyRaptor (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab in meinem Loop momentan Komponenten von ziemlich vielen verschiedenen Herstellern verbaut.
GPU Block: Phanteks Glacier für Asus 1080ti, der Block ist richtig schwer. DEUTLICH schwerer als mein alter EKWB Block für eine MSI r9 390x, aber der war von der Leistung auch gut und hatte keine Probleme auch 400 Watt abzuführen .
Allerdings werden bei Phanteks im Gegensatz zum EKWB Block nicht die einzelnen Controller gekühlt sondern nur die Spannungsversorgung der GPU und der Vram.
CPU Block: Heatkiller 4, vollauf zufrieden.
Radiatoren: Alphacool 420 und 360 Xflow. Bin mit denen auch zufrieden, führen die Wärme gut ab und haben eine recht niedrige Lamellendichte. 
Allerdings könnte Alphacool die Radiatoren vor dem Verkauf wirklich besser reinigen.
Schläuche: Primochill advanced LRT onyx black. Bis jetzt keine Probleme und es sieht ordentlich aus. 
Davor hatte ich "Mastercleer"äh "Master-ich werde in wenigen Tagen-trüb" drinnen. Das war der einzige Kauf den ich wirklich noch immer bereue. 
AGB, Pumpe und Fittings habe ich von EKWB. Der AGB aus Acrylglas hat die Zeit mit den Mastertrüb Schläuchen leider nicht ganz unbeschadet überstanden. Da wäre Glas besser gewesen.
Die Compressions Fittings kommen mir gut vor, hatte noch keine Probleme mit denen. Die Pumpe ist leider eine PWM gesteuerte D5 bei der mein Gigabyte Board leider nur die Drehzahl lesen aber nicht steuern kann.

Nach meiner (bisher recht kurzen) Zeit mit Wasserkühlungen wäre Mastercleer wirklich der einzige Hersteller den ich um jeden Preis meiden würde.


----------



## ebastler (6. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe:
- Aquacomputer: D5 Aquabus, Kryographics Hawaii, Aquaero, Kryo m.2 Evo (eigentlich kein Teil des Loops, aber Teil der Kühlung ^^), Tempsensor
- Watercool: Heatkiller Tube
- Bitspower: Ein 90° Winkel (drehbar), Tempsensor
- EK: ACF Fittinge, ZMT Schlauch
- Anfi-Tec: Drei
- Hardwarelabs: 2 Nemesis 360 GTS

Also auch alle möglichen Hersteller bunt gemischt


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In welchen Shops hat man eine große Auswahl an Herstellern ? Caseking hat ja zu 99% nur EKWB


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> In welchen Shops hat man eine große Auswahl an Herstellern ? Caseking hat ja zu 99% nur EKWB



Ich glaube da bist du am besten mit HighFlow Computer Cooling Shop - Uw shop voor PC waterkoeling, luchtkoeling, modding, behuizingen en gaming! bedient.

Wenn man nicht direkt weis welche Sachen man von welchen Herstellern haben will und diese direkt dort kauft.
Aquacomputer und Watercool waeren da solche Kanidaten fuer.


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich jemals wieder bei AC direkt bestelle...


----------



## KillercornyX (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Is ja mal geil das Video, disst er da echt am Anfang seinen Chef? Gefällt mir aber schon mal besser als das ganze Gequatsche von Nathaniel.


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was hat dir Aqua Computer getan? Die waren bei mir bisher immer zuverlässig.


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab eine laut Onlineshop lieferbare D5 Aquabus bestellt und darauf dann knappe 5 Wochen gewartet. Während dieser Zeit war die Pumpe immer lieferbar im Shop, via email wurde mir halt gesagt sie sei es nicht.

Ich hab nur direkt bei denen und nicht bei CK bestellt wo ich ohnehin eine Bestellung offen hatte, weil die Pumpe bei AC eben lieferbar war.

Technische Probleme mit dem Shop hin oder her, wenn Produkte auf der Shopseite lieferbar sind erwarte ich dass sie es auch im Lager sind. Die Support Mitarbeiter waren super freundlich und flott, da kann man nix sagen, aber deshalb hab ich 16€ Versand verschwendet und ewig warten müssen.


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das muss dann ja vor der Ab-20-€-keine-Versandkosten-Zeit gewesen sein. In den letzten Monaten habe ich einige Bestellungen dort aufgegeben und stets spätestens zwei Tage danach die Sachen bei mir gehabt.

Ich hatte nur ein einziges Mal etwas zu beanstanden. Da kam nämlich eine D5 ins Haus, die aussah als wäre sie bereits in einem System gelaufen; viele Kratzer und Spuren einer Halterung am Gehäuse. Aber die konnte ich, trotzt dass ich sie als Firma bestellt hatte, einfach wieder zurückgeben.

Du hättest ja auch einfach vom Kauf zurücktreten und die Pumpe bei CK bestellen können. Dann wären es keine 5 Wochen geworden


----------



## TheAbyss (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Is ja mal geil das Video, disst er da echt am Anfang seinen Chef? Gefällt mir aber schon mal besser als das ganze Gequatsche von Nathaniel.



Ja, das ist deutlich professioneller... Grundsätzlich gefällt mir das Produkt sogar... im nächsten Video hüpft er evtl. aber wieder ins Bild.. mit ner Jacke die hinten zugemacht wird.. das hätte in jedem Fall Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## Shutterfly (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, wo ist das Video professionell? Er sagt paar Worte, danach gibts kaum noch was. Es wird einfach Random was rum gebogen ohne das man das Ergebnis sinnvoll sehen kann.


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Das muss dann ja vor der Ab-20-€-keine-Versandkosten-Zeit gewesen sein. In den letzten Monaten habe ich einige Bestellungen dort aufgegeben und stets spätestens zwei Tage danach die Sachen bei mir gehabt.
> 
> Ich hatte nur ein einziges Mal etwas zu beanstanden. Da kam nämlich eine D5 ins Haus, die aussah als wäre sie bereits in einem System gelaufen; viele Kratzer und Spuren einer Halterung am Gehäuse. Aber die konnte ich, trotzt dass ich sie als Firma bestellt hatte, einfach wieder zurückgeben.
> 
> Du hättest ja auch einfach vom Kauf zurücktreten und die Pumpe bei CK bestellen können. Dann wären es keine 5 Wochen geworden



Ich lebe im Ausland, da gibt es afaik immer Versandkosten.

Beim Caseking hätte ich gleich lange warten müssen, die mussten nämlich auf die Lieferung von AC warten - haben aber im Gegensatz zu denen hingeschrieben dass sie noch keine auf Lager haben. War im Frühling 17.

Ich hab kein Problem mit Wartezeiten, aber ich hab ein Problem mit Wartezeiten die mir nicht angekündigt werden.


----------



## TheAbyss (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Naja, wo ist das Video professionell? Er sagt paar Worte, danach gibts kaum noch was. Es wird einfach Random was rum gebogen ohne das man das Ergebnis sinnvoll sehen kann.



.. Ich sagte nicht: "es ist professionell, ich sagte "deutlich professioneller"... du hast schon recht, ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass ein wenig der VIEL vorhandenen Luft nach oben genutzt wurde... immernoch nicht schön, aber leichter zu ertragen wenn du so willst..


----------



## Shutterfly (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay, da gebe ich dir recht. Hab ich nicht ganz genau gelesen


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem mit Wartezeiten die mir nicht angekündigt werden.


Ja, das verstehe ich. Deswegen stößt es mir ja auch so übel auf, wenn man auf die "verfügbar", "lieferbar", "im Außernlager verfügbar" und Lieferzeitangaben bei solch Versendern wie Mindfactory oder auch Jacob reinfällt. Das ist für mich nämlich schon fast Betrug, wenn man einen Artikel so deklariert und damit meint, dass man den bei Bestellung durch den selber erstmal ordert bzw. vom Großhändler an den Kunden schicken lässt. 

Bei AC ist es in deinem Fall, so vermute ich jetzt, einfach ein Bug im Shop gewesen. Kann halt mal passieren. Man hat dich ja informiert. Anders bei den oben Genannten. Die nennen z.B. in Bestellbestätigungen ein Lieferdatum und verkünden erst auf Nachfrage, dass das alles nur schöner Schein ist.


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube auch nicht dass da Betrugsabsichten dahinter standen und tippe auch auf einen Bug - betraf mehrere Produkte zu der Zeit (ich war nicht der einzige, glaub ICARUS hatte das Gleiche mit anderen Artikeln.


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Betrug ist wenn Geld unterschlagen wird und nichts geliefert wird.
Aber wenn nicht gleich geliefert werden kann ist es halt auch ärgerlich oder nicht toll.

Mache Händler täuschen auch eine sofortige Lieferung und können dann nicht innerhalb der nächsten 3-5 Tage versenden.
In meinem Fall auf AC war es ein Fehler des Systems und der Fehler lag auch nicht nur daran dass trotz Lagernd ich knapp über 14 Tage waren musste, sondern als ich bestellt die Preise ungewöhnlich günstiger waren.
Durch die Falsche Preisangabe hätte AC normal auch meine Bestellung stornieren können. Aus Kulanz habe ich mein Aquaero 6 LT + passiv Kühler trotzdem zu den angegebene Preise bekommen und zahlt so zusammen nur 99 Euro.


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh, guter Preis. Bei mir waren es leider die normalen Listenpreise ^^


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man genau weiß was man will und dann über geizhals.de sucht, dann finde ich es in höchstem Maße schwierig, wenn dort mit Synonymen für "Auf Lager" um Kunden gekämpft wird, nur um dann auf Nachfrage einzuräumen, dass der Artikel eben nicht im eigenen Lager sondern dem des Zulieferers liegt, und man 3-7 Tage braucht diesen Artikel zu liefern.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3-7 Tage sind meines erachtens in ordnung. Meine Güte solange das keine 3 Wochen sind werde ich die Zeit wohl haben. Ist ja net so dass mein Leben davon abhängt ^^


----------



## fctriesel (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man den teueren Anbieter wählt wegen der geringeren angezeigten Lieferdauer wäre mir das nicht egal. Sonst eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken wenn ich meine Grafikkarte aufrüste mein System unter Wasser zu setzen. Und zwar soll die Cpu und die Graka gekühlt werden. CPU ist ein R5 1600 und Graka steht noch net fest (wohl eher in der Größenordnung einer 1080 aber die Preise momentan...). Meine Idee wäre nämlich das alles mit einem externen Radiator zu kühlen  und zwar mit einem MO-RA3 360LT Black. Es gibt ja Slotblenden wo ein 1/4 Zoll Gewinde jeweils auf beiden Seiten ist (Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfuhrung - black nickel | Schlauchzubehor | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) damit soll es dann nach draußen gehen.
Dann hatte ich die Idee draußen dann noch Schnellkupplungen einzubauen um den MORA vom System seperat transportieren zu können. Innen hätte ich gerne Hardtubes und draußen natürlich Softtubes. Was für eine Pumpe nimmt man da am besten? Denn die Pumpe muss ja das Wasser ziemlich weit durchs System pressen...Welchen Ausgleichsbehälter nimmt man da? Ich würde schon gerne hochwertige Komponenten verbauen aber es muss nicht von allem das Beste sein. Ich würde gerne mal mit euch zusammen was zusammenstellen um mal eine Preisvorstellung zu haben...

Was empfehlt ihr für einen CPU Kühler? Muss mit AM4 kompatibel sein...Die Alphacool Kühler sind Preislich ja recht attraktiv aber der EKWB Block aus komplett Nickel sieht auch super aus? Sollte man an dieser Stelle sparen?? 
Welche Pumpe empfehlt ihr? Eine D5? Eine Laing DDC? Welche hat das beste P/L Verhältnis? Hier kenne ich mich leider überhaupt net aus. Auch bei der Auswahl des passenden AGB brauche ich eure Hilfe...Echtglas wäre schon ne feine Sache wird aber den Preis wohl ziemlich in die Höhe treiben 
Welche Hardtubes sind zur Zeit die am empfehlenswertesten? Kann man auch günstigere Fittinge nehmen? 

Kann man bei Wasserkühlungsteilen bedenkenlos auch gebraucht kaufen? Vielleicht habt ihr ja was was ich gebrauchen könnte. In diesem Fall werde ich dann einen Seperaten Thread im MP öffnen. 

Bitte um eure Hilfe


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für Pumpe und AGB wäre mein Vorschlag: 

irgendeine D5 (wenn mit PWM, dann eine Aquacomputer D5 PWM, sofern du diese mit einem Aquaero regeln möchtest)

Als AGB eine Heatkiller Tube D5 100/150/200 mit Halterung für den MO-RA 3. So sind AGB sowie Pumpe gut entkoppelt und die Mobilität bleibt maximal gewährleistet.


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@ BlackAcetal:


*Vorweg: wie sind deine handwerkerischen Faehigkeiten und  dein zur Verfuegung stehendes Werkzeug?           
Welches Gehaeuse hast du?

Die Slotblende: genau die habe ich im Rechner meiner Frau verwendet.
Der Vorteil ist die Oeffnung fuer einen 9poligen Stecker. Entweder bastelt man sich hier ein Kabel welches man dann auch an und abstecken kann oder fuehrt ein vorgefertigtes Luefterverlaengerungskabel durch.
Alternativ kannst du Schottdurchfuehrungen verwenden. Musst halt dafuer selber Loecher ins Gehaeuse bohren (hab ich bei meinem Rechner gemacht). Kannst die halt hinsetzen wies dir passt und bist nicht auf die Blende angewiesen.

Der CPU Kuehler: meine persoenliche Erfahrung und Einstellung: keine Kompromisse mehr, nur noch Aquacomputeroder Watercool. Auch moechte ich die nicht mehr ohne Backplate verbauen, ausser das Mainboard hat schon Gewinde und Verstaerkungen vorgesehen.
Grafikkarte: schau unbedingt das du ein Referenzdesign erwischt. Wenn man selbst einen Wasserkuehler draufbasteln will kann ich immer wieder nur EVGA empfehlen, sofern man eine Nvidiakarte haben moechte.

Der AGB: auch hier hatte ich schon verschiedenste Produkte in den Haenden. Ich bin letztendlich bei einem Watercool Heatkiller Tube gelandet. Sehr wertig gearbeitet, umfangreiches Zubehoer, und im Vergleich zum Aquacomputer Aqualis laesst sich der ungleich besser befuellen. Wenn man nicht den AGB waehlt, wo man von oben eine Einfuehrung verwenden kann.

DDc oder D5, gute Frage. Ich bin die DDC von frueher gewohnt und hab aktuell wieder eine genommen. Die D5 sind wohl sehr beliebt geworden. Nur aufpassen was man hier kauft. Wenn man die regeln will, sollte man da zu einer Aquacomputer greifen.

Regelung macht immer Sinn meiner Meinung nach. Die 115€ fuer eine Aquaero 6lt + Kuehler sollten drinnen sein. Viel Geld leider.

Schlaeuche: gibt viele die toll aussehen. werd ich alle nicht mehr verwenden. Sehen nach kurzer Zeit trueb aus. Im schlimmsten Fall reagieren die Weichmacher mit deiner Kuehlfluessigkeit und du hast Schmodder im Kreislauf, der sich gerade bei den CPU Kuehlern gerne absetzt.
Tygon Norprene oder EK ZMT. Hier im Thread hab ich schon mal meine Erfahrungen mit beiden niedergeschrieben.
Kurzfassung: EK ZMT.

Hardtubing: uff... umfangreiches Thema, selbst Fittinge dafuer sind eine eigene Wissenschaft.
Meine Erfahrung: macht (mir) unheimlich Spass. Erfordert eine sehr genaue Planung. Sprengt auf jeden Fall die Kosten. Lohnt!
Ich habe gleich Glasroehren verbaut. Vorteil: hart, werden nicht trueb, verkratzen beim Einbau nicht so wirklich (kann bei EK Fittingen und PETG/Acryl passieren, von anderen Fittingen da noch nichts gelesen), sehen einfach gut aus.
Nachteil: teuer (auch nur wenn man vorgefertigte Boegen verwenden will, sollte man aber auch fuer bisschen bessere Optik), Verarbeitung etwas schwieriger, erfordert noch genauere Planung.
Fuer Acryl/PETG kann ich dir diesen Thread ans Herz legen: [Guide] Biege-How-To für Acryl- und PETG-Rohre
Das hier ist auch ein Haendler der immer wieder empfohlen wird, wenns um guenstige Acrylrohre geht: http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de...ent Plexiglas / Acrylglas"/bis_O_19_mm_Aussen
Ich hatte da im LUXX letztens was gelesen, was die Qualitaet betrifft. Habe mich aber nicht weiter darum gekuemmert, da ich Acryl nicht verabeite und werde.

Fittinge: wie ich schon geschrieben habe, kann das auch eine eigene Wissenschaft sein. Man kann hier viel Geld versenken. Lohnt vielleicht der Blick auf Uebersee und im asiatischen Raum zu kaufen.
Man kann jede Menge Geld sparen, aber muss Zeit mitbringen.

Zum Thema gebraucht kaufen: ja warum nicht.
Habe ich selbst schon gemacht, ich habe auch Wasserkuehlzeugs verkauft. Bisher habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Vielleicht hilft dir das ein bisschen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> *@ BlackAcetal:
> 
> 
> *Vorweg: wie sind deine handwerkerischen Faehigkeiten und  dein zur Verfuegung stehendes Werkzeug?
> ...


Hallo ^^.

Handwerklich sehen ich mich schon in der Lage Acryl Tubes zu verarbeiten. Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Mastercase Pro5. Ich werde mal nen Warenkorb zusammenstellen mit den Empfehlungen von hier


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ein Tipp: ich weis nicht wie viel du vorweg schon gelesen/gesehen/inahliert hast.
Bevor du auch nur eine Schraube bestellst, lies lies lies lies und schau ein bisschen 

Bei mir kamen auch einige AHA-Momente.
Bevor ich bei meinem Rechner geschraubt hatte, hatte ich hier im Forum 2 User angeschrieben, wo ich zufaellig mitbekommen hatte, das die so ca genau das gleiche schon gemacht hatten.
Waren so nett und haben sich fuer mich Zeit genommen und mir ihre Erfahrungen weitergegeben.
Dafuer bin ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Slotblende passt in meinem DB900 z.B. nicht. Der Durchmesser der Schottverschschraubungen ist einfach zu groß. Ich hätte an den Querstreben zwischen den PCI Slots feilen müssen, was ich aber nicht wollte. 

Ich bin bei der Gehäusedurchführung über Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4 und Kabeldurchführung gelandet. Die ist zwar auch zu hoch, aber man kann die beiden Teile der Schottverschraubung von innen und außen zusammenstecken. Die Schraube hält dann beide Seiten zusammen, und der Dichtungsring sitzt immer noch so tief, dass da kein Leck entstehen kann. Ich habe zur Sicherheit das Loch für den Schraubenkopf etwas tiefer gebohrt. Das Schraubengewinde ist dafür lang genug. Jetzt sitzt das Teil bombenfest im Slot. Nur die Öffnung für das Kabel ist etwas schmal. Muss man ggf. mit einem Metallbohrer erweitern.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hier mal mein Warenkorb bisher:

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/secf3f9fe7662/?ObjectID=79521226

und die Pumpe: 

Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich habe mich gegen die PWM Variante entschieden, da ich nicht bereit bin nochmals 120 Euro für einen Aquero auszugeben...

Wie findet ihr die Komponenten?

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch über die Hardtubes informieren  Aber auch hier nehme ich Hilfe gerne an!!


----------



## Zergoras (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann jemand hier eine Langzeiterfahrung zu Mayhems dark blue geben? Hat es vielleicht jemand in Betrieb mit dem Innovatek Protect IP Fertiggemisch? Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich die Farbe ins System kippen soll.


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Warenkorb bisher:
> 
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/secf3f9fe7662/?ObjectID=79521226


 Kann den nicht aufrufen. Da steht nur 





> Diese Funktion ist für Ihre Benutzergruppe nicht freigeschaltet.






BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gegen die PWM Variante entschieden, da ich nicht bereit bin nochmals 120 Euro für einen Aquero auszugeben...


 Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Du kannst, musst das Teil aber nicht an eine Aquaero klemmen. Die PWM Version kannst du auch über einen Anschluss am Mainboard steuern.

Nur am Rande, und auch nur wenn du magst: Es gibt hier ein Kaufberatungs Unterforum


----------



## Rarek (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany

die Slotblende habe ich genommen, statt der mit der Kabeldurführung (wegen besagter Probleme und ich net feilen wollte)


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Kann den nicht aufrufen. Da steht nur
> 
> 
> Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Du kannst, musst das Teil aber nicht an eine Aquaero klemmen. Die PWM Version kannst du auch über einen Anschluss am Mainboard steuern.
> ...


Aquacomputer gibt an, dass auf den meisten MBs das Regeln ueber einen Lüfter Anschluss nicht mehr möglich ist und die deswegen dann meistens auf voller Stufe laufen.

Hier mal ein Screen vom Warenkorb.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Steht das bei AC im Forum? Im Zweifel bei denen beide Versionen bestellen, testen und die nicht benötigte zurücksenden. Ich persönlich würde eh die USB Version kaufen. Je nach Tagesempfinden und Umgebungsgeräuschen regel ich damit die Pumpe rauf und runter. Mit einem Poti ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Shutterfly (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> die Slotblende habe ich genommen, statt der mit der Kabeldurführung (wegen besagter Probleme und ich net feilen wollte)



Gott ist die hässlich. Dann doch lieber die von Aquacomputer. Die ist nicht ganz so plump


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann nur sagen dass ich mit meinem Gigabyte Board die PWM gesteuerte D5 nicht steuern kann.
Da hätte ich  besser eine mit einem Regler gekauft.


----------



## v3nom (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den ganzen Slotblenden muss man beachten das diese evtl noch "Probleme" machen je nach verwendetem Gehäuse. So sind bei meinem DBP900 die Streben des Gehäuses hinten so "großzügig" das hier solche Slotblenden nicht passen. Habe jetzt nur die Durchführung der Blende mit etwas Arbeit dazwischen bekommen. 
Also kann es gut sein, das du an den Streben des Gehäuses etwas nacharbeiten musst.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man die D5 sicher regeln können will, Aquabus Version kaufen. Die kann dann USB und geht mit jedem Board


----------



## Haarstrich (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquabus Version geht aber nur an einerAqauero. Die will der Fragesteller ja nicht. Für PWM-Steuerung am MB reicht diese.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Aqua Computer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal 41105

Ist von AC modifiziert und entspricht den Intel-Spezifikationen.

"Achtung: Die Aqua Computer D5 Pumpe besitzt einen optimierten PWM-Eingang und kann daher mit jedem nach Intel-Spezifikation ausgelegten PWM-Ausgang angesteuert werden. Insbesondere kann diese Pumpe vom aquaero 5/6 an den Lüfterkanälen mit zusätzlichem PWM-Ausgang betrieben werden, ohne dass Verlustleistungen am aquaero auftreten. Alle derzeit (Stand Januar 2015) von anderen Herstellern angebotenen D5-Pumpen mit PWM-Eingang besitzen eine andere Hardware und können z.B. vom aquaero 5/6 per PWM nicht richtig gesteuert werden! Die Aqua Computer D5 Pumpe arbeitet mit allen uns bekannten Controllern zusammen."

Ich persönlich würde allerdings auch eine Aquabus-Variante und einer Aquaero 6LT empfehlen. Genialste Steuerung ever mit einer absulut tollen Software.


----------



## ebastler (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquabus Version hat auch selbst USB und kann ohne Aquaero benutzt werden. Wobei ich trotzdem zu einer Aquaero raten würde.


----------



## Verminaard (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquaero hatte ich schon mal empfohlen.
Ja die ~115€ (Aquaero 6lt + Kuehler) schrecken erstmal ab. 
Auf der Habenseite hat man halt eine Steuerung mit einer, meiner Meinung nach, guten Software, wo man eben nicht nur die Drehzahl der Pumpe einstellen kann.
Abgesehen davon bietet Aquacomputer hier einen guten Support und stetige Weiterentwicklung.
Kombiniert mit einem Durchflussmesser (ja ich weis wieder teuerer die ganze Geschichte) hat man das ganze System etwas unter Kontrolle.
Sachen wie verstopfte Kuehler durch Ablagerungen werden so eher aufgedeckt als bei einem unkontrolliertem System.
Luefter die rumspinnen, Pumpe wird mit ueberwacht ob sie ueberhaupt funktioniert.
Obwohl die meisten gekuehlten Komponenten Schutzschaltungen haben, hat man die Sicherheit mit solch einer Steuerung einen Notfall-Shutdown einzurichten, wenn irgendwelche Werte komplett aus der Norm laufen.

Fuer mich gehoert solch eine Steuerung zur Wasserkuehlung einfach dazu.

Ist aber denke ich wie mit Gehaeusen und Netzteilen. Die Komponenten wie Mainboard, CPU, GPU, RAM duerfen teuer sein, aber bei Gehaeuse und Netzteil wirds ploetzlich eng mit dem Geld.


----------



## Rarek (8. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Gott ist die hässlich. Dann doch lieber die von Aquacomputer. Die ist nicht ganz so plump



die ALC Blende ist halt über die ganze Breite gezogen statt der hälfte... sehe da jetze nicht einen Großen unterschied
zumal die Funktion die selbe ist


----------



## hotfirefox (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kennt jemand zufällig die Maße des inneren O-Rings von einem Kryos Pro?
Das original ist zu sehr mitgenommen  um es verlässlich zu vermessen und als ich Ersatz bei AC bestellte, bekam ich nur den äußeren Ring 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> sehe da jetze nicht einen Großen unterschied



Doch klar: Alphacool


----------



## KillercornyX (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich darf mich jetzt auch Besitzer einer Aquaero 6 LT nennen, ich muss nur noch Zeit finden die auch noch einzubauen. Ich werd wohl demnächst noch ein  Farbwerk dazu nehmen, Auch wenns fachlich nicht hierher gehört, kann jemand günstigere RGB LED Strips empfehlen (Amazon oder so)?


----------



## Tekkla (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Stripes von AC selber finde ich recht günstig.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich darf mich jetzt auch Besitzer einer Aquaero 6 LT nennen, ich muss nur noch Zeit finden die auch noch einzubauen. Ich werd wohl demnächst noch ein  Farbwerk dazu nehmen, Auch wenns fachlich nicht hierher gehört, kann jemand günstigere RGB LED Strips empfehlen (Amazon oder so)?



Habe diese hier (PHANTEKS – LED Strips RGB LED Starter: Amazon.de: Elektronik) verbaut, soweit voll zufrieden. Es ist genug Verlängerungskabel dabei, um die beiden Strips an gegenüberliegenden Seiten des Gehäuses zu befestigen (trotzdem vorher mal nachmessen bei großen Gehäusen). Sind selbst haftend am Metall mit den Magneten, die sind aber etwas schwach, wenn der Strip frisch aus der Packung kommt und noch leicht eingerollt ist. Läuft bei mir am ASRock Board, ist aber eigentlich mit jedem 4Pin RGB System kompatibel. Ich finde die Farben gut, auch Weiß kriegen die gut hin. Nimmt man den Blau-Anteil für Weiß etwas zurück, gibts sogar ein recht warmes Weiß. Leuchtkraft finde ich auch gut, scheint immer noch hell durch eine getönte Tempered Glas Scheibe. Blau ist natürlich etwas intensiver als Rot und Grün, aber das weiß jeder, der schon mal LEDs verbaut hat.
Zwei getrennte 40cm Stipes plus Verlängerung, damit kriegst du ein flexibles Set für wenig Geld.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich darf mich jetzt auch Besitzer einer Aquaero 6 LT nennen, ich muss nur noch Zeit finden die auch noch einzubauen. Ich werd wohl demnächst noch ein  Farbwerk dazu nehmen, Auch wenns fachlich nicht hierher gehört, kann jemand günstigere RGB LED Strips empfehlen (Amazon oder so)?


Ich hab die hier  

Led wasserdichte RGB LED5050 DC12V 60 Leds/M
EnwYe 5M 300Leds waterproof RGB Led Strip Light 3528 5050 DC12V 60Leds/M Fiexble Light Led Ribbon Tape Home Decoration Lamp-in LED Strips from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group 

Farblich kein Unterschied zu Aquacomputer Originalleds, diese sind sogar einwenig heller


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die RGB Strips von BitFenix oder Phanteks sind zwar top, aber leider sehr teuer. Für das Geld bekommt man locker 5Meter noname LED-Streifen


----------



## Tekkla (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie steht es eigentlich mit Flimmern bei euren RGB Stripes? Gerade bei billigen Stripes ist das ja eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme. Die von AC tun es zum Beispiel. Man sieht es zwar nicht mit dem bloßen Auge, aber meine Kamera macht es sichtbar. Die Philips HUE Streifen bei mir in der Wohnung sind dagegen flimmerfrei. 

Ich Frage, weil dieses Flimmern bei mir nach einiger Zeit brennende Augen und manchmal auch Kopfschmerzen hervorruft.


----------



## KillercornyX (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mich auch schon etwas über die verwendeten LEDs informiert. Die ganz billigen Streifen nutzen 3528 SMDs, diese lassen wohl aber keine Farbübergänge zu. Daher sollte man wenigstens die 5050 oder sogar die noch helleren 5630 / 5730 SMDs kaufen.


Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJohnson (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Wie steht es eigentlich mit Flimmern bei euren RGB Stripes? Gerade bei billigen Stripes ist das ja eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme. Die von AC tun es zum Beispiel. Man sieht es zwar nicht mit dem bloßen Auge, aber meine Kamera macht es sichtbar. Die Philips HUE Streifen bei mir in der Wohnung sind dagegen flimmerfrei.
> 
> Ich Frage, weil dieses Flimmern bei mir nach einiger Zeit brennende Augen und manchmal auch Kopfschmerzen hervorruft.



Hängt das Flimmern vielleicht mit dem Controller zusammen und nicht mit den LEDs selbst? Ich meine, ist ja Gleichspannung, was soll da Flimmern. Wenn aber der Controller einen flimmernden Output liefert, können die LEDs ja nicht anders. Ich hab damit zum Beispiel keine Probleme. Außer ich stelle bei einem Breathing-Effekt extrem lange Wechselzeiten ein, dann seh ich die Übergänge. Aber das ist mMn ein Softwareproblem. Liegt wohl daran, das die zwischen Aus und An geschätzt nur 60 Stufen haben, wenn das jetzt 1 Minuten dauert, siehst du jede Sekunden einen kleinen Helligkeitssprung. Aber die Softwaresteuerung von ASRock ist nicht ganz zufriedenstellend gelöst, etwaspräziesere Steuerungsmöglichkeiten wären nett.


----------



## SpatteL (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aquaero hatte ich schon mal empfohlen.
> Ja die ~115€ (Aquaero 6lt + Kuehler) schrecken erstmal ab.


Wenn man die Leistung der Ausgänge nicht bis zum letzten ausreizt, braucht man beim 6er keinen Kühler.

@TheTekkster:
Wie schon von ChiefJohnson geschrieben, hängt das eher mit der Ansteuerung als mit dem Band an sich zusammen.
Wenn die LEDs über die Spannungshöhe gedimmt wird, flackert natürlich nix. 
Wenn sie allerdings über PWM gedimmt werden, wie es eigentlich gemacht werden sollte, dann kann es zu flackern kommen.


----------



## Tekkla (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok. Wie macht es das Farbwerk, denn daran hängen die LEDs bei mir?


----------



## Rarek (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Hängt das Flimmern vielleicht mit dem Controller zusammen und nicht mit den LEDs selbst? Ich meine, ist ja Gleichspannung, was soll da Flimmern. Wenn aber der Controller einen flimmernden Output liefert, können die LEDs ja nicht anders. [...]



es liegt sehrwohl am Controller, da haste recht aber bei der Spannung liegst du falsch... 
es ist zumeist eine Wechselspannung, sofern nicht anders angegeben - diese Wechselspannung nutzt die selbe Rechteckschwingung, wie sie auch z.B. bei PWM Lüftern eingesetzt wird ( Rechteckschwingung – Wikipedia )
 -> dadurch spart man sehr viel Energie ein und ein zusätzlicher  Effekt ist, dass man ohne Spannungsänderung die LED's sichtbar dimmen  kann (man muss hierzu nur die an zeiträume kürzer und die aus Zeiträume  länger machen, fertig)

wobei es durchaus auch Modelle mit Gleichspannung gibt, diese kann man aber nimmer so toll Dimmen (wenn überhaupt) und die Streifen sind meist einfarbig leuchtend

zum Flimmern der Dioden:
schonmal LED Lichter an einem Auto in slow motion gesehen? die flimmern auch


----------



## ChiefJohnson (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

"8192 Stufen pro Grundfarbe" scheint mir leichter über PWM realisierbar zu sein als über Spannungsregulation^^ Vielleicht kann ja jemand was aus dem PCB ableiten, ich seh da nur ein paar Widerstände und Kondensatoren, einen Chip auf der Vorderseite (und evtl. zwei auf der Rückseite). Was sind denn die kleinen schwarzen Kästchen mit 3 Lötpunkten? Transistoren? Bin da echt kein Fachmann, aber zusammen mit den von dir beschriebenen Symptomen setze ich mein Geld auf PWM.
Das störende Flimmern ließe sich dann bestimmt durch eine geeignete Einstellung im Steuerprogramm minimieren, aber das ist natürlich nur eine pragmatische Lösung.


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe noch keine LED Steuerung gesehen die nicht PWM benutzt.

Wenn da eine Kombination aus Transistor, Diode, Spule und Kondensator am Ausgang sitzt (also 3 pro RGB Header) dann kann es eine geregelte Konstantstromquelle sein, was mich aber wundern würde. Wenn nicht, ist es PWM.


----------



## Tekkla (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Flimmern ist optisch nicht wahrnehmbar. Es löst aber einen Reiz am Sehnerv aus. Mit einer Kamera kann man das sichtbar machen. Die LED von AC am Farbwerk flimmern während die vom HUE das nicht tun.


----------



## KillercornyX (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier
> 
> Led wasserdichte RGB LED5050 DC12V 60 Leds/M
> EnwYe 5M 300Leds waterproof RGB Led Strip Light 3528 5050 DC12V 60Leds/M Fiexble Light Led Ribbon Tape Home Decoration Lamp-in LED Strips from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> ...



"Lieferzeit: 26-49 Tage"  ist das deren Ernst? Ich hab da noch nie bestellt, aber über Amazon schon mal was aus China. Hat teils auch recht lange gedauert.


----------



## KempA (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
hab aktuell ein Problem mit meiner WaKü und bin mit meinem Latein gerade am Ende 
Zuerst mal mein Kreislauf: Pumpe->MoRa3->GPU->420er Radi->CPU->280er Radi->Durchflusssensor->AGB->Pumpe
Nun zu meinem Problem: Vor ca. 4 Wochen begann meine Pumpe (VPP755 mit einer Eisdecke drauf) Geräusche zu machen. Es klang ähnlich wie ein Kratzen. Begleitet wurden die Geräusche von einem rapiden Einbruch beim Durchfluss. Ich betrieb meine Pumpe immer auf Stufe 3 von 5 und hatte einen Durchfluss von 70-80l/h (je nach Wassertemperatur), wobei die Pumpe flüster leise war. Auf einmal hatte ich eben die Geräusche und nur noch einen Durchfluss von ca 35l/h. Am System wurde überhaupt nichts verändert, ich habs nichtmal angepackt. Hab dann mal versucht den Deckel etwas zu lockern, was aber auch nichts brachte. Also hab ich die Pumpe eingepackt und eingeschickt. 
Heute hab ich die Austauschpumpe erhalten (diesmal Rev. 2 der Pumpe), welche ich auch direkt eingebaut habe. Jedoch hab ich auch mit dieser Pumpe genau das gleiche Problem. Der Durchfluss ist viel kleiner als vorher und auch diese Pumpe macht diese kratzenden Geräusche. Nun halte ich es jedoch für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die neue Pumpe direkt den gleichen Defekt haben soll, wie meine alte Pumpe.

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das noch liegen könnte?

Grüße!


----------



## SpatteL (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> es liegt sehrwohl am Controller, da haste recht aber bei der Spannung liegst du falsch...
> es ist zumeist eine Wechselspannung, sofern nicht anders angegeben - diese Wechselspannung nutzt die selbe Rechteckschwingung, wie sie auch z.B. bei PWM Lüftern eingesetzt wird ( Rechteckschwingung – Wikipedia )(...)


Da liegst du leider falsch.
So lange die Spannung nicht ins negative rutscht, ist es eine Gleichspannung, ob die da im positiven Bereich Rechtecke, Dreiecke oder Kreise macht, ist da wurscht.
Mit Wechselspannung können LEDs nix anfangen bzw. leuchten nur in den positiven Teilen der Spannung.


----------



## Zergoras (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab aktuell ein Problem mit meiner WaKü und bin mit meinem Latein gerade am Ende
> Zuerst mal mein Kreislauf: Pumpe->MoRa3->GPU->420er Radi->CPU->280er Radi->Durchflusssensor->AGB->Pumpe
> Nun zu meinem Problem: Vor ca. 4 Wochen begann meine Pumpe (VPP755 mit einer Eisdecke drauf) Geräusche zu machen. Es klang ähnlich wie ein Kratzen. Begleitet wurden die Geräusche von einem rapiden Einbruch beim Durchfluss. Ich betrieb meine Pumpe immer auf Stufe 3 von 5 und hatte einen Durchfluss von 70-80l/h (je nach Wassertemperatur), wobei die Pumpe flüster leise war. Auf einmal hatte ich eben die Geräusche und nur noch einen Durchfluss von ca 35l/h. Am System wurde überhaupt nichts verändert, ich habs nichtmal angepackt. Hab dann mal versucht den Deckel etwas zu lockern, was aber auch nichts brachte. Also hab ich die Pumpe eingepackt und eingeschickt.
> ...



Die Pumpe ist der allerletzte Müll, besorg dir lieber den zuverlässigen Vorgänger, dann hast du Ruhe. Google mal nach deiner Pumpe und dir wird schlecht was man alles dazu findet. Zuverlässig ist anders.


----------



## Rarek (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider falsch.
> So lange die Spannung nicht ins negative rutscht, ist es eine Gleichspannung, ob die da im positiven Bereich Rechtecke, Dreiecke oder Kreise macht, ist da wurscht.
> Mit Wechselspannung können LEDs nix anfangen bzw. leuchten nur in den positiven Teilen der Spannung.



stimmt, da haste recht...
das negative war ja das wechseln an der wechselspannung... 

danke ^^


----------



## KempA (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist der allerletzte Müll, besorg dir lieber den zuverlässigen Vorgänger, dann hast du Ruhe. Google mal nach deiner Pumpe und dir wird schlecht was man alles dazu findet. Zuverlässig ist anders.


Weiß ich. Habe sie jedoch damals direkt mit Release gekauft und jetzt ist sie schon hier


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> "Lieferzeit: 26-49 Tage"  ist das deren Ernst? Ich hab da noch nie bestellt, aber über Amazon schon mal was aus China. Hat teils auch recht lange gedauert.


Ja lange Lieferzeit aber kein Versand 
Und richtig billig. Also ich hatte mal leds von phantek meine ich, und dies waren ganz genau die gleichen LEDs.

Also die Qualität stimmt


----------



## Zergoras (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KempA schrieb:


> Weiß ich. Habe sie jedoch damals direkt mit Release gekauft und jetzt ist sie schon hier


Hast du die Eisdecke vor dem Einsetzen der neuen Pumpe gereinigt? Vielleicht ist da ein Partikel drin, der jetzt in der neuen Pumpe schwimmt. Ich glaube da zwar nicht dran, aber wer weiß. Hast du neues Wasser aufgefüllt?


----------



## Shoggy (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Ok. Wie macht es das Farbwerk, denn daran hängen die LEDs bei mir?



PWM mit 180 Hz.


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> PWM mit 180 Hz.


180Hz? Oo

Ist das nicht viel zu wenig? Meine Zimmerbeleuchtung arbeitet irgendwo im hohen kHz Bereich, um sicher nicht zu flackern.


----------



## Rarek (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... also meine Deckenleuchte arbeitet mit 50 Hz.. was hast du als Lampe, dass die mit kHz arbeiten will? (ist zwar OT, aber who cares  )


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich schätze Mal gedimmte LEDs.
Bei Shoggys Wert fehlt für LEDs wirklich noch ein k vor den Hz.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leds in rot, blau, grün, amber und kaltweiß, PWM gedimmt.


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, ich wollte das als eigenen Post. Hier meine eher lange Erklärung zum Thema RGB LEDs und Common Cathode/Common Anode, sowie ein Schaltplan für einen Aquaero -> RGB Stripe Adapter. Näheres im Spoiler!



Spoiler



*Was ist RGB und wie funktioniert es grundlegend?*
Grundlegend besteht eine RGB Beleuchtung aus 3 einzelnen LEDs – rot, grün, blau. Durch verschieden starkes Ansteuern der einzelnen kann daraus jede Farbe gemischt werden. Um uniformere Farbmischung zu erzielen werden meistens in ein Gehäuse alle drei Farben direkt nebeneinander gebaut. Man muss natürlich jede Farbe getrennt ansteuern können. 

*Ansteuerung*
Es  gibt grundlegend zwei Methoden wie die LEDs verdrahtet sein können – Common Anode (CA) oder Common Cathode (CC). Doch zur Ansteuerung möchte ich erst ein paar Worte mehr verlieren ehe ich wieder darauf zurückkomme. Grundlegend hat jede LED eine Vorwärtsspannung zwischen 1,6V (rot) und 4V (UV). Diese ist im Detail von der Wellenlänge abhängig und sogar direkt aus dem Wellenlängen-Peak errechenbar, aber damit nerve ich euch nicht weiter. Ist Halbleiterphysik und geht etwas zu sehr ins Detail. Diese Spannung nenne ich ab jetzt Uf

Legt man nun eine Spannung kleiner Uf an, kann kein Strom fließen, die LED leuchtet nicht. Legt man eine Spannung größer Uf an, fließt (theoretisch) sofort ein unendlich hoher Strom, die LED geht direkt kaputt. Damit kann man nun nicht wirklich arbeiten, also muss man diesen Strom auf ein vernbünftiges Maß begrenzen. Bei kleinen LEDs und stabilen Versorgungsspannungen kann man dies mit Vorwiderständen machen, bei großen LEDs muss man dafür dann Schaltwandler (ähnlich den VRMs eines Mainboards oder einer GPU aufgebaut) realisieren. Doch das betrifft uns nicht, also gehe ich auch darauf nicht weiter ein. Der Vorwiderstand „verheizt“ dabei die Eingangsspannung Ui – Uf und wandelt diese in Wärme (Ui-Uf)*I um. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

'

Also, wir haben 3 LEDs, jeweils mit einem Widerstand und einzeln schaltbar. Aber wie genau schalten wir die nun? Hier kommen wir wieder zu CC und CA. Bei CC müssen wir ein Schaltelement „oberhalb“ der LED verwenden, also zwischen LED und Versorgungsspannung. Solche Highside-Schalter sind deutlich doofer anzusteuern als ein „lowside“ Schalter. Bei kleinen Leistungen ist das kein Problem, weshalb die meisten 5mm LEDs CC sind, und der RGB Ausgang einer Aquaero ebenso. Hierbei sind die Widerstände so dimensioniert, dass pro Ausgang ca. 20mA fließen können, egal, was man anschließt (solange Uf niedriger ist als die Ausgangsspannung!). Ideal als „no-brainer“, einfach eine 5mm LED dranbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links grob wie es in einer Aquaero abläuft, rechts bei einem RGB Stripe. Grün ist dabei jeweils die Ansteuerung (Aquaero, bzw RGB Controller), rot die LED, bzw der LED Stripe.

Warum sieht das auf der rechten Seite so anders aus??
Das ist ein Beispiel für einen CA LED Stripe. Hierbei werden jeweils 3-4 LEDs in Serie geschaltet, da bei 12 Volt und nur einer LED seht viel Spannung im Widerstand verheizt werden müsste (bei einer roten LED fast 90% der Leistung!), schaltet man hingegen mehrere LEDs in Serie steigt Uf, damit sinkt die Differenz Ui-Uf und die Effizienz des Aufbaus steigt. Diese LEDs hängen nun alle fix an +12V, geschaltet wird zu masse hin. Das erfordert nun nur mehr „lowside“ Schalter, die für hohe Leistungen deutlich einfacher anzusteuern sind. Aber, wie man sieht, sind die beiden Schaltprinzipien nicht mal ansatzweise kompatibel.

*PWM*
Was ist da nun genau die PWM? PWM ist schnelles ein/ausschalten eines Geräts, in unserem Fall einer LED. Mit dem Verhältnis von Ontime zu Offtime (also Zeit an vs Zeit aus) kann man die Leistung regulieren. Wenn ich meine LED immer 10ms anschalte, dann 90ms aus, und das immer wiederhole, ist sie auf 10% gedimmt. Mache ich das ausreichend schnell (ein paar tausend mal pro Sekunde sollte es sein, sonst sieht man Flackern), kann man quasi stufenlos die Helligkeit regeln. Das machen die drei Transistoren in den Schaltplänen, jeweils angesteuert von einem Mikrocontroller mit etwas Software.

*Adapter*
Alles schön und gut, die Theorie interessiert euch aber nicht und ihr wollt nur einen Adapter? Dann ist das hier der richtige Punkt! CC Ansteuerungen haben den praktischen Effekt, dass sie immer wenn die LED an sein soll 5-12 Volt über einen Widerstand ausgeben, und wenn die LED aus sein soll 0V. Das ist praktischerweise genau die Art von Signal, die benötigt wird, um die MOSFETs einer CA Ansteuerung zu schalten. Was braucht ihr also konkret? 3 Widerstände, 3 MOSFETs und eine Platine sowie zwei Stecker (irgendwie muss es ja an die Aquaero und an die LEDs) und eine Molex Buchse zur Versorgung mit +12 V. Klingt simpel? Ist es!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bauteilpreise belaufen sich hierbei auf ca. 2€ (Reichelt.de), wer bereit ist in SMD zu löten und statt der IRLZ44 2 AO4800B verwendet kommt sogar auf <1€ raus.  Platine exklusive.



Wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich auch ein kleines Platinenlayout entwerfen, das wir in Auftrag geben können. Die meisten Hersteller nehmen Bestellungen ab 10 Stück an, kostet dann wahrscheinlich 1-2€ pro Platine oder so. Bauteile müsste man dann selber kaufen + auflöten. Solange ich keinen Verlust dabei erleide bzw auf Platinen sitzen bleibe bin ich für so eine Aktion zu haben und gebe die PCBs um Einkaufspreis weiter, oder gebe euch das Layout und ihr lasst es selber fertigen. Mir egal, will mich daran nicht bereichern.

Edit: Sorry, war ich zu technisch bei der Erklärung? Ich bin zu viel mit Leuten die sich viel mit Elektronik beschäftigen im Kontakt, kann sein, dass ich etwas zu wenig erklärt habe... Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, einfach raus damit 

Edit2: Verdammter Scheiß, beim Editieren einen Teil gelöscht... Ich fixe.
Edit3: So, mehr oder weniger gefixt. Warum löscht das verdammte tapatalk beim editieren einen teil des Posts weg...


----------



## Rarek (10. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu Technisch? vielleicht, aber durch meine Ausbildung kann ich es zumindest sehr gut nachvollziehen, wobei ich denke, dass auch Leute, die sich nur ein paar minuten belesen haben, das gut verstehen

jedenfalls danke für die umfangreiche Erklärung ^^


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> ...




hatte ich doch schon alles gepostet: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread
Aber wenn du dir die Arbeit doppelt machen möchtest ...


----------



## DrDave (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man die Magicool DCP450 gut auf 7V bzw. 5V drosseln?
Die Pumpe hat ja einen Sata Anschluss, gibt es 5V bzw. 7V Sata Adapter, am besten mit Schalter damit man im Betrieb zwischen 5/7/12V umstellen kann?


----------



## Rarek (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

müsstest du dir selbst Löten... ich wüsste zumindest keinen Sata Spannungsadapter im Handel
zumal die Sata Stecker 20 Polig sind und 3 Spannungen übertragen, statt die 2 Spannungen vom Molexsteker sowie dem simpleren 4-Pol Aufbau letzterer


----------



## Haarstrich (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Kann man die Magicool DCP450 gut auf 7V bzw. 5V drosseln?
> Die Pumpe hat ja einen Sata Anschluss, gibt es 5V bzw. 7V Sata Adapter, am besten mit Schalter damit man im Betrieb zwischen 5/7/12V umstellen kann?



Mit sowas hier gehts.

5A 75W DC DC Step down Converter Spannungswandler mit LED Voltmeter  | eBay

Nachteil, zum regeln muss man an das Poti dran kommen. Aber so häufig verstellt man die Pumpe ja eh nicht. Nach dem Entlüften auf den Sweetspot eingestellt und gut. Die DCP450 ist imho aber auch auf 12V sehr leise.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute ich bins nochmal... 

Also GPU wird eine 1080 Jetstream von Palit. 

Edit:

Also CPU soll von einem Heatkiller IV Pro gekühlt werden.
GPU Block wird einer von EK den es gerade für 66 Euro im EK Shop gibt.
AGB wird eine Heatkiller AGB 250ML mit ner D5 von Watercool

Nun zu den Radiatoren:

Ich will einen 280er in der Front verbauen und einen 280er im Deckel. Hätte die Möglichkeit in die Front nen 420er einzubauen wenn ich das DVD Laufwerk entferne. 
Ich wollte hier die Alphacool Nexxos ST30 nehmen da diese mir das beste P/L Verhältnis haben. 

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## pope82 (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die alphacool nexxos sind gut, hab ich auch.
Und wenn du die Möglichkeit Hast, nen 420er
Einzubauen, mach das. Mehr Fläche ist immer gut, würde grundsätzlich empfehlen immer soviel Fläche einzubauen wie möglich, dvd-laufwerk brauchst man heutzutage eh  nicht mehr. Ich hab seit Ewigkeiten keins mehr und nie vermisst.


----------



## v3nom (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ST30 ist gut.


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher bezüglich der Palit Karte weil diese ja keine Garantie auf den Kühlerwechsel geben was mir ein Dorn im Auge ist. Alternativ könnte ich die 1080 von Gigabyte kaufen (Radial oder Triplefan) denn für diese gibts auch passende Kühler von EKWB. Oder eine Inno3d Karte mit Referenz PCB. Ich weiß noch net genau. 

Als AGB will ich ja die Heatkillertube von Watercool nehmen (250ml Variante, sollte reichen oder?) mit D5 Aufsatz.

D5 will ich KEINE PWM geregelte nehmen da es da diverse Probleme gibt. Die D5 Pumpen sind doch alle die selben nur mit anderem Label oder etwa nicht? Da kann ich doch auch die D5 direkt von Watercool nehmem oder?

Eigentlich will ich ja Hardtubing nehmen aber da mich die Kosten des Projekt doch etwas erschlagen überlege ich ob man mit Softtubing und Winkel Fittingen auch optisch schöne Verschlauchungen bewerkstelligen kann. Zumal das auch nochmal an den Kosten spart...als Schläuche würde ich die schwarzen ZMT von EK nehmen.

CPU Kühler soll eigentlich ein Heatkiller IV von Watercool werden da dieser einfach Klasse ist. Nun ist der Preis auch Klasse weshalb ich mich nach Alternativen umsehe. Die EK Blöcke sind nicht​ gerade günstiger und von Alphacool habe ich bisher nix gutes gehört. Gibt es bisweilen Alternativen für den AM4 Sockel?


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool ist qualitativ halt top und ich würde da jetzt wegen 20€ oder so kein Fass aufmachen, der Block wird dich ja noch viele CPU Generationen begleiten und verglichen mit den gesamten Kosten für eine Wakü sind die 20€ ja lächerlich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und weiß jemand wie die Hersteller jeweils Garantie auf den Kühlerwechsel geben? 

Inno3d gibt ja 3 Jahre auf seine ichill serie. Die Ichillx2 gibts für 509€ bei Caseking und hat das Referenz PCB was ein deutlicher Vorteil ist. Allerding habe ich keine Ahnung wie das beim Kühlertausch ist. Caseking sollte da doch eigentlich als Händler doch auch sehr kulant sein oder etwa nicht?

Alternativ gibt es noch die 1080 Turbo OC von Gigabyte im Radialdesign. Kostet auch nur etwas über 500€ hat zwar ein custom PCB aber für die gibts einen EKWB Block. Gigabyte gibt auch 3 Jahre Garantie und sollte doch auch nix gegen einen Kühlerwechsel haben oder irre ich mich da?

Ist jemandem ein Hersteller bekannt der auch einen Kühlerwechsel gestattet? Vorzugsweise mit Referenz PCB oder falls Custom mit passendem Block. 

Vielen dank ^^


----------



## Sebastian95 (12. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EVGA Gtx 1080 ftw mit Watercool Block habe ich selbst. Habe nur leider gerade kein Link. EVGA ohne Garantie Verlust beim kühler Wechsel. Habe die Karte und den kühler selbst


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (13. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf jeden Fall EVGA!


----------



## micindustries (13. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Und weiß jemand wie die Hersteller jeweils Garantie auf den Kühlerwechsel geben?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Vielen dank ^^



Bitteschön 

Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (13. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage..
Ich habe bisher die Primochill 13/10 PETG Rohre in den Primochill Revolver Fittings verwendet.
Die Primochill PETG krieg ich leider nicht kurzfristig zu mir - highflow.nl hat noch zwei Wochen Urlaub..

Ich vermute mal, dass die Alphacool Eisrohr (13/10) PMMA/Acryl Tubes (satin) die beste Alternative hierzu sind?


----------



## Haarstrich (13. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich will einen 280er in der Front verbauen und einen 280er im Deckel. Hätte die Möglichkeit in die Front nen 420er einzubauen wenn ich das DVD Laufwerk entferne.
> Ich wollte hier die Alphacool Nexxos ST30 nehmen da diese mir das beste P/L Verhältnis haben.



Über die Qualität der ALC Radis gibt es differenzierte Meinungen. Ein besseres P/L Verhältnis haben die Radiatoren von MagiCool.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Über die Qualität der ALC Radis gibt es differenzierte Meinungen. Ein besseres P/L Verhältnis haben die Radiatoren von MagiCool.



Ist Magicool nicht eine Billigmarke in Anführungszeichen? Schonmal jemand damit Erfahrungen gehabt?


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe an meiner PS4 Pro () die DCP450 und einen 280er Radi und kann mich über die Qualität nicht beklagen. 
P/L ist da echt gut.


----------



## Tekkla (13. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch 2x 280er von Magicool im Einsatz. Sind halt Radiatoren. Nicht die besten, denn ab 500 RPM leisten andere wohl mehr. Doch bei mir drehen die Lüfter, wenn überhaupt, auf um die 420 RPM.

Test: Magicool Slim Dual 280


----------



## SilverTobias90 (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Habe auch 2x 280er von Magicool im Einsatz. Sind halt Radiatoren. Nicht die besten, denn ab 500 RPM leisten andere wohl mehr. Doch bei mir drehen die Lüfter, wenn überhaupt, auf um die 420 RPM.
> 
> Test: Magicool Slim Dual 280


Moin, 

kann ich mich anschließen. Habe einen 280er Slim drinne. Hatte keinerlei optische Mängel ala lackunreinheiten, Lamellen verbogen. War alles super für den Preis


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Marke kann man bei den Fittingen empfehlen? Dachte statt Hardtubes kann man doch auch einfach mit 45° Winkeln arbeiten um dann nur noch grade Strecken mit Softtubes machen zu müssen. Also zB einen 45° an den Gpu Block und einen 45° an der CPU und dann kann man ja ne grade Linie zwischen den beiden verschlauchen. Schlauch würde ich den EK ZMT verwenden da mir das industriell anmutende Schwarz sehr zusagt.

Welches Fassungsvermögen sollte der AGB haben? Reichen 150ml oder lieber 250ml


----------



## Happy_Hepo (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab den 420er Slim, abgesehen von einem kaputten Befestigungsgewinde kann ich mich da auch nicht beklagen.


----------



## v3nom (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den ZMT verwende ich mit den EK Fittingen und das klappt wunderbar. Mit einem größeren Kreislauf bekommst du wahrscheinlich schneller das System entlüftet, ansonsten sehe ich bei nem großen AGB nur den Vorteil das die Pumpe bei hoher Leistung keine Luft zieht bzw das Wasser unruhig macht (und Blasen ins Wasser bringt) wenn die Wassersäule höher ist.


----------



## Tekkla (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ZMT mit EK Fittings und 45° Winkeln sieht so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und sitzt dank der Ich-Schneide-Mich-In-Den-Schlauch-Technik bombenfest. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bombenfest sitzen die wirklich aber bei mir hat sich nichts in den Schlauch rein geschnitten.


----------



## micindustries (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> und sitzt dank der Ich-Schneide-Mich-In-Den-Schlauch-Technik bombenfest.



🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Schön verschlaucht. Hoffe ich krieg das auch so sauber hin [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine Konstruktion bis jetzt:

EVGA GTX1080 FTW ACX 3.0
Watercool Heatkiller Acetal für die EVGA
Watercool Heatkiller IV 
Watercool Heatkiller Tube 100  (250ml) mit D5 Adapter
D5 Pumpe
Alphacool Nexxos ST30 360mm
Alphacool Nexxos ST30 240mm
EK ZMT

Vielleicht kann ich das ein oder andere gebraucht erhaschen. Vielleicht kauf ich statt der Heatkiller Tube nen Alphacool Eisbecher mit D5 und nen Alphacool CPU Block. Da lassen sich auch nochmal 100€ sparen. Je nachdem


----------



## Zergoras (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Heatkiller Tube ist optisch und von der Verarbeitung aber ein Highlight, ich würde den nicht austauschen. Mit dem dazugehörigen Montageset ist das Ganze auch noch entkoppelt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Der Heatkiller Tube ist optisch und von der Verarbeitung aber ein Highlight, ich würde den nicht austauschen. Mit dem dazugehörigen Montageset ist das Ganze auch noch entkoppelt.


Ja das Montage set kostet auch nochmal extra. Ich versuche nur grad Kostenoptimierung zu betreiben. Ich gebe schon 550€ für die Grafikkarte aus da würde ich bei der Wakü gerne bei 400-450€ bleiben nach Möglichkeit. Ich weiß das Wasserkühlung teuer ist aber nen Goldesel habe ich ebenfalls nicht ^^


----------



## Zergoras (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du musst aber bedenken, dass du bis auf die Kühler selber alles jahrelang nutzen kannst. Nachher ärgerst du dich, dass du nicht ein bisschen mehr ausgegeben hast.


----------



## derTino (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vergiss das genannte Zeug von Alphacool!
Der Heatkiller IV ist einfach nur sexy und leistet auch echt was. Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Zudem: Made in germany und kein Chinazeugs.  Habe meinen als B-Ware (sieht man ihm wirklich nicht an, weiß nicht warum er so deklariert wurde) für 55€ bekommen.


----------



## SpatteL (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn dir der HK Tube zu teuer ist, schau dir mal die aqualis an, die sind auch aus Echtglas, aber etwas günstiger.


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wenn dir der HK Tube zu teuer ist, schau dir mal die aqualis an, die sind auch aus Echtglas, aber etwas günstiger.



Als Standalone ja, aber die Kombi mit Pumpe soll nicht so berauschend sein, oder war das nur fuer die DDC?

Ab und an bekommt man gute AGB's auch gebraucht


----------



## Nightmare09 (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat noch irgendjemand von euch Erfahrungen mit B-Ware Artikeln von Watercool, insbesondere den Heatkiller Tubes? Ich würde gerne meinen Eisbecher D5 250mm austauschen, denn er gefällt mir optisch einfach nicht....wenn die Heatkiller Tubes inkl. Montagematerial nicht so teuer wären [emoji20]


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich hatte auch überlegt Radiatoren als B Ware zu kaufen weil diese meistens nur kleine Lackfehler haben und Seitens Aquatuning/Alphacool gibts ja auch noch 12 Monate gewährleistung


----------



## Happy_Hepo (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Vielleicht kauf ich statt der Heatkiller Tube nen Alphacool Eisbecher mit D5 und nen Alphacool CPU Block. Da lassen sich auch nochmal 100€ sparen. Je nachdem



Das hatte ich mir auch gedacht, war dann mit der Entscheidung so gar nicht zufrieden, sodass ich nun einen Eisbecher habe, und den Heatkiller Tube bestellt habe. Wenn man Kostenoptimierung bei WaKü betreiben will, gibt man das Geld meist doppelt wieder aus, weil man dann doch nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## Tekkla (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte auch überlegt Radiatoren als B Ware zu kaufen weil diese meistens nur kleine Lackfehler haben und Seitens Aquatuning/Alphacool gibts ja auch noch 12 Monate gewährleistung


Gewährleistung hat man als Kunde immer. Selbst bei Gebrauchtware sind es gesetzl. 24 Monate. Wenn Alphacool diese auf 12 Monate begrenzt, was man bei Gebrauchtware machen kann, dann ist das kein dem Kunden zugeneigter Zug.  Andererseits ist das eh egal, denn um die ersten 6 Monate Beweislast für den Händler kommen die damit nicht herum. Und danach ist es eh fast aussichtslos als Kunde den Nachweis eines Defektes bei Kauf zu führen.

Und zum Thema Alphacool und Watercool. Das sind zwei verschiedene Ligen. Wenn du einen Heatkiller Tube mal in der Hand hattest, dann weißte was ich damit meine.


----------



## KillercornyX (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte auch überlegt Radiatoren als B Ware zu kaufen weil diese meistens nur kleine Lackfehler haben und Seitens Aquatuning/Alphacool gibts ja auch noch 12 Monate gewährleistung



Ich hab grad heute einen B-Ware Radiator erhalten. Ist ein Alphacool St30 420er X-Flow für läppische 56€. Ausgeschrieben war er mit leichten Kratzern, da schon mal eingebaut gewesen. Erstaunlicherweise kann ich aber keinerlei Makel feststellen 
30 Euro gespart, na hey.... Kann sich um einen Glücksfall handeln, aber meine Aquastream Ultimate war damals gebraucht "nur" 10€ billiger und hatte auch keine Mängel.

Von daher kann man bei der B-Ware nicht unbedingt was falsch machen. Man muss nur genau lesen welche Mängel die Ware hat.


----------



## Shutterfly (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Tube zu teuer ist, dann würde ich lieber noch einen Monat sparen und dann was anständiges holen. Wobei die Tubes von AC auch gut sind. Optisch aber eher klassisch.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja also die Graka und die Wasserkühlung wird sowieso getrennt gekauft. Da sind die Gewissensbisse doch etwas zu groß wenn man auf einen Schlag mal eben 1000€ aufn Kopf haut...

Mal ne Überlegung meinerseits...mit meinem Verschlauchungsplan gebe ich ja schon 100€ alleine für Fittinge aus. Ist das ein normales Budget für Fittings oder war ich etwas zu gutmütig


----------



## Happy_Hepo (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ist es etwa das doppelte, es gibt auch genug Leute, die 4-Stellig in Fittinge investieren  Ich glaube, das Thema Fittinge wird bei komplexeren Aufbauten auch anfangs gerne mal unterschätzt, selbst mit Barrow und Konsorten ist man ja meist bei 5€/Fitting, von BP will ich gar nicht anfangen ^^ Das macht dann ~10€ pro Komponente Minimum, dazu noch Winkel, evtl. Ablassvorrichtung, ...


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fittinge habe ich welche von EK genommen. Barrow wurde mir auch empfohlen aber die scheint es ja aktuell nur auf Ebay zu geben als Chinaimport...oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Happy_Hepo (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

vedayshop aus Frankreich hat die auch im Sortiment, ich habe die allerdings beim freundlichen Briten von nebenan (eBay) bestellt, weil der Franzose nicht alles im Sortiment hat, was ich brauchte. EK würde ich preismäßig jetzt unter "Konsorten" packen, die 16/10er kosten ja meine ich auch kanpp unter 5€.


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es keine Perfect Seal Tuellen mehr?

Waren fuer Schlaeuche mit 10mm Innendurchmesser gut.
Ich habe in meinen ganzen Schlauchloops eigentlich kaum Winkeladapter genutzt.
Mit einem 16/10er Schlauch bekommt man auch halbwegs gute Boegen hin ohne das der Schlauch knickt.
Als Anschluss hab ich Perfect Seal Tuellen verwendet. Der Primochillschlauch ging da so schwer drauf, das ich das Ende vorher in heißes Wasser getaucht habe.
Runterziehen war auch nicht mal eben, eher abschneiden.
Fuer den Tygon Norprene hab ich die glechen Tuellen verwendet. Da dieser etwas leichter draufging, hab ich noch einen Kabelbinder festgezurrt.
Eigentlich unnoetig, aber geschlossenes Gehaeuse und man siehts nicht sofort ob da was undicht ist. Ausserdem fuers Gewissen.

Die Dinger waren halt unschlagbar vom Preis her.
Die Optik mit durchsichtigen Schlaeuchen hat mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Zergoras (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Hat noch irgendjemand von euch Erfahrungen mit B-Ware Artikeln von Watercool, insbesondere den Heatkiller Tubes? Ich würde gerne meinen Eisbecher D5 250mm austauschen, denn er gefällt mir optisch einfach nicht....wenn die Heatkiller Tubes inkl. Montagematerial nicht so teuer wären http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji20.png



Du brauchst den Heatkiller mit D5 Aufsatz nehme ich an? Ich stelle morgen im Laufe des Tages meinen einmal benutzen Heatkiller Tube 200 in das Forum, leider aber ohne D5 Aufsatz. Ist nur einmal kurz mit destilliertem Wasser benutzt worden, leider waren dann genau 14 Tage rum und ich konnte ihn nicht mehr zurück geben. Aus Platzgründen musste ich den D5 Aufsatz nehmen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich denke ihr habt mich überzeugt das Geld für ne Heatkiller Tube mit D5 Aufsatz in die Hand zu nehmen ^^.

Ich will gerne mit 45° Winkeln arbeiten weil man damit wunderbar grade Strecken erschaffen kann (45° am CPU Block und 45° anner GPU und schon kann man die beiden grade verschlauchen) und mir Hardtubes einfach zu heikel sind (auch vom Preis).


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich will gerne mit 45° Winkeln arbeiten weil man damit wunderbar grade Strecken erschaffen kann (45° am CPU Block und 45° anner GPU und schon kann man die beiden grade verschlauchen) und mir Hardtubes einfach zu heikel sind (auch vom Preis).



[Guide] Biege-How-To für Acryl- und PETG-Rohre

[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen

Wenn du wirklich glaubst das Hardtubes so viel teurer sind als Schlaeuche.

Das Einzige was Anfangs teurer ist, ist das benoetigte Werkzeug, falls man nicht zufaelligerweise etwas hat.
Und bisschen (viel?) Verschnitt wird man haben, wenn man komplett ungeuebt ist.

Selbst Glasroehren waren halbwegs bezahlbar, vorausgesetzt man kann auf Boegen mit Glasroehren verzichten.
Hatte fuer 5m ~25€ inkl Versand bezahlt. Da ich in meinem Loop 4 90° Boegen verarbeitet habe, wars halt bisserl teurer.


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Taugen die Nanoxia PETG Röhren etwas? In Verbindung mit den Nanoxia CoolForce fittings sieht das schon echt geil aus und sind verhältnismäßig günstig


----------



## Narbennarr (15. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kann nix schlechtes über die sagen. hatte aber welche zum rumprobieren da


----------



## Grisu8 (15. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich plane gerade mein nächstes System, mit 2 Loops und wahrscheinlich 4x 420er oder 3x 420 und 1x 480er Radis. Pro Loop will ich zwei Radis einbinden, was für eine Pumpe sollte ich da nehmen? Ich habe jetzt erstmal die Aquacomputer D5 in meine Einkaufsliste gepackt, hätte eine Aquastream XT ebenfalls genug Leistung für so einen Loop?


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwei D5 sehen besser aus als zwei AS nebeneinander.
Zudem müssen ja auch noch zwei AGBs rein passen, so dass zwei D5 Pumpen weniger Platz brauchen.

Leistungsstark sind beide Pumpen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat der PowerAdjust 3 eigentlich auch so einen Spannungsabfall bei Volllast?

Die momentan verbaute Pitfenix Recon bricht mir unter Volllast bis auf 11,3V ein und das merkt man schon ordentlich an der Leistung der Lüfter.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollten die 0,7V sein, die über den Regler abfallen, das kann man nicht verhindern.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade mein nächstes System, mit 2 Loops und wahrscheinlich 4x 420er oder 3x 420 und 1x 480er Radis. Pro Loop will ich zwei Radis einbinden, was für eine Pumpe sollte ich da nehmen? Ich habe jetzt erstmal die Aquacomputer D5 in meine Einkaufsliste gepackt, hätte eine Aquastream XT ebenfalls genug Leistung für so einen Loop?


Eines möchte ich noch hinzufügen, denn darauf bin ich jetzt zuvor nicht eingegangen da ich denke das dir dies selbst bewusst sein sollte.

Zwei Loops werden sich bezogen auf die Kühlleistung nicht stark auswirken, zumindest nicht in dem Sinn wo es sinnvoll wäre. Denn auch mit einem Loop wirst du genug Kühlleistung und leisen Betrieb erreichen.
Das ganze wird normal auch nur aus Optische Gründe gebaut, da es am ende egal ist ob 5 Grad mehr oder weniger bestehen.

Aus Optischen Gründen wird hierzu meist dann auch je Kreislauf eine andere Farbe des Kreislaufes verwendet.
Jeder Kreislauf muss dann natürlich eine eigene Pumpe und ein eigenen AGB haben.

Hier im Forum hatte es vor kurzem auch jemand vor, der auch dachte damit Overkill zu sein.
Aber mit so viel Radiatoren Fläche wird solch eine WaKü genauso Overkill werden.

Falls du an einem T-Stück dachtest wird dies nicht gut sein, da jeder Loop ein gewissen Widerstand haben wird und sich das Wasser dann auch so bahnt dass es den Weg mit dem geringeren Widerstand einnimmt.
Im Klartext, du wirst ggf. mit einem Kreislauf kein guten Durchfluss erreichen und dies hätte auch nichts mit der Pumpe zu tun.


----------



## Grisu8 (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zwei D5 sehen besser aus als zwei AS nebeneinander.
> Zudem müssen ja auch noch zwei AGBs rein passen, so dass zwei D5 Pumpen weniger Platz brauchen.
> 
> Leistungsstark sind beide Pumpen.



Die Pumpen werden in der Pumpen/ Netzteilkammer versteckt sein, die siehst du hinterher nicht mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist jetzt Lustig, hatte soeben auch an dich gedacht und bereits noch was geschrieben. 

Gut wenn die Pumpen nicht sichtbar ist, ist es natürlich etwas anderes.
Die D5 bringt etwas mehr Leistung als die AS. Die AS bringt aber auch schon genug Leistung so dass sie genauso gut sein wird.
Einzige Nachteil der AS ist wie bereits geschrieben die Größe.

Ich habe bei mir selbst auch die AS Ultimate verbaut und komme mit voller Drehzahl auf etwa 125 L/h.
Mit minimaler Drehzahl von 3000 U/min erreiche ich immer noch gute 65 Liter.

Aber der Durchfluss ist immer auf den Kreislauf und dessen Widerstand abhängig.
In meinem Fall besteht mein Kreislauf aus 1x 420 + 1x 240 intern verbaute Radiatoren und einem externen Mora 360 LT.
Natürlich kommt dann noch ein CPU und GPU Kühler dazu und mein 250ml AGB. An Schlauch ist etwa 2-3 Meter verbaut.

Komme auf etwa 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit.
In meinem Fall ist meine AS Ultimate auch unter einer Zwischendecke verbaut und so auch nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Grisu8 (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt Lustig, hatte soeben auch an dich gedacht und bereits noch was geschrieben.
> 
> Gut wenn die Pumpen nicht sichtbar ist, ist es natürlich etwas anderes.
> Die D5 bringt etwas mehr Leistung als die AS. Die AS bringt aber auch schon genug Leistung so dass sie genauso gut sein wird.
> ...



Hm... vom Preis her wäre die AS Ultimate sicherlich günstiger als die Aquacomputer D5 mit Pumpenmechanik  Wobei... wenn ich daran denke was Loop und Case alleine schon kosten...



IICARUS schrieb:


> Eines möchte ich noch hinzufügen, denn darauf bin ich jetzt zuvor nicht eingegangen da ich denke das dir dies selbst bewusst sein sollte.
> 
> Zwei Loops werden sich bezogen auf die Kühlleistung nicht stark auswirken, zumindest nicht in dem Sinn wo es sinnvoll wäre. Denn auch mit einem Loop wirst du genug Kühlleistung und leisen Betrieb erreichen.
> Das ganze wird normal auch nur aus Optische Gründe gebaut, da es am ende egal ist ob 5 Grad mehr oder weniger bestehen.
> ...



Genau das ist der Plan. Ich werde wahrscheinlich Primochill Vue einsetzen, das Zeug sieht einfach extrem geil aus!


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche Kühlflüssigkeiten wie Beispielsweise "Primochill Vue" sind eigentlich nur zu Show Zwecke gedacht und eignen sich nicht für ein dauerhaften Betrieb.
Denn die Kleinpartikel die enthalten sind setzen sich schnell in Kühlblöcke und Radiatoren ab.

Sieht natürlich richtig gut aus.


----------



## Grisu8 (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Solche Kühlflüssigkeiten wie Beispielsweise "Primochill Vue" sind eigentlich nur zu Show Zwecke gedacht und eignen sich nicht für ein dauerhaften Betrieb.
> Denn die Kleinpartikel die enthalten sind setzen sich schnell in Kühlblöcke und Radiatoren ab.
> 
> Sieht natürlich richtig gut aus.



Laut Produktseite nicht:
What is this coolants life span?

As will all our fluids the key to any long lasting coolant is to prep the system correctly, and closely watch for color shifts in the coolant.  We do not give this product a life span number as it is to difficult to predict each loop that it is going in.  This product does not have any solid suspended particles so depending on the system and its complexity it could last up to the 4-6 month recommendation change out period."
Quelle: PrimoChill Vue - Pre-Mix (32oz) - UV Powder Blue - PrimoChill - KEEPING IT COOL


----------



## ebastler (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das sollten die 0,7V sein, die über den Regler abfallen, das kann man nicht verhindern.


Doch, kann man, indem man mosfets verbaut statt Bipolartransistoren


----------



## Shutterfly (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> We do not give this product a life span number as it is to difficult to predict each loop that it is going in.  This product does not have any solid suspended particles so depending on the system and its complexity it could last up to the 4-6 month recommendation change out period."



4-6 Monate. Natürlich...


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Laut Produktseite nicht:
> What is this coolants life span?
> 
> As will all our fluids the key to any long lasting coolant is to prep the system correctly, and closely watch for color shifts in the coolant.  We do not give this product a life span number as it is to difficult to predict each loop that it is going in.  This product does not have any solid suspended particles so depending on the system and its complexity it could last up to the 4-6 month recommendation change out period."
> Quelle: PrimoChill Vue - Pre-Mix (32oz) - UV Powder Blue - PrimoChill - KEEPING IT COOL


Kann dir nur sagen was mir so darüber bekannt ist.
Denke das hier jemand der mehr Erfahrung damit hat mehr dazu sagen kann.

Aber in der Produktbeschreibung steht im Grunde auch schon dabei das der Austausch alle 4-6 Monate erfolgen sollte.
Normalerweise kann normale Kühlflüssigkeit bis zu 2 Jahre drin gelassen werden, auch wenn oft gerne schon nach einem Jahr ausgetauscht wird.
Denn bedenken musst du ja das dieser tolle schwebende Effekt nur durch kleine Partikel in der Flüssigkeit erzeugt werden kann.

Im Allgemeinem wird es halt nicht empfohlen soll eine WaKü nicht Wartungs intensiv werden.
Denn mit dem alleinigem Austausch der Kühlflüssigkeit wird es nicht getan sein.


----------



## Grisu8 (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann dir nur sagen was mir so darüber bekannt ist.
> Denke das hier jemand der mehr Erfahrung damit hat mehr dazu sagen kann.
> 
> Aber in der Produktbeschreibung steht im Grunde auch schon dabei das der Austausch alle 4-6 Monate erfolgen sollte.
> ...



Hm... also am besten nur Flüssigkeit nehmen die gefärbt ist? Sowas wie DP Ultra von Aquacomputer?


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, wäre besser.
Ich nutze selber seit Februar DP Ultra von Aquacomputer in Gelb und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich entschieden welche Tubes ich nehme und zwar die Alphacool Eisrohr 10/13 Satin. Sehen super sexy aus


----------



## Shutterfly (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso keine 12/08er oder 14/12er Barrows? Alphacool kauft man nur wenn es keine Alternative gibt


----------



## Grisu8 (16. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wieso keine 12/08er oder 14/12er Barrows? Alphacool kauft man nur wenn es keine Alternative gibt



Und wieso? Ich habe meine Radis und den CPU Block sowie die Fittings von Alphacool und keinerlei Probleme mit den Komponenten. Für mein neues System werde ich wieder die Radiatoren, Fittings und die Hard Tubes von Alphacool nehmen, ich finde einfach keine 420+mm Radis in Schwarz von anderen Herstellern, außer XSPC und EKWB, und die kommen beide nicht für mich in Frage.


----------



## Rarek (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ach ja... wenn man den eingefleischten Wakü Leuten hier mit der Brechstange ins Haus fährt  
(bzw. die allgemeine "ALC ist schlecht" Meinung ignoriert und trotzdem da kauft, weil der Kram garnichtmal so schlecht ist, wie er immer schlecht geschrien wird)

 das einzige was ich bisher bemängeln kann, ist, dass der Bay AGB von mir mittlerweile gerissen ist, allerdings ist das auch mein Verschulden... was ziehe ich die Schrauben auch so fest an 

kommt irgendwann ne Heatkiller Tube als ersazt rein und dann is gut


----------



## Shutterfly (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Und wieso? Ich habe meine Radis und den CPU Block sowie die Fittings von Alphacool und keinerlei Probleme mit den Komponenten. Für mein neues System werde ich wieder die Radiatoren, Fittings und die Hard Tubes von Alphacool nehmen, ich finde einfach keine 420+mm Radis in Schwarz von anderen Herstellern, außer XSPC und EKWB, und die kommen beide nicht für mich in Frage.



Zuerst die Radiator-Frage: Warum? Das würde mich nun allen ernstes interessieren. XSPC kann ich noch verstehen, wobei ich von denen nie was in der Hand hatte. EKWB hingegen spielt in der gleichen Liga wie ALC. Wobei man das nun noch hinterfragen muss, nachdem CEO, CTO etc. von Board sind.

Die Radiatoren sind von Alphacool auch noch okay, wobei die Qualität inzwischen auch schlechter wird. Schief geschnittene Gewinde sind bei ALC ja normal, da hilft Google schnell weiter. Musste die Tage auch lachen als ich im Computerbase-Forum jmd. gesehen habe, wo bei seinen neuen Alphacool-Radis gar keine Gewinde geschnitten waren. Qualitätskontrolle, ole.

*Nachträglicher Einschub*: Und das du keine 420+ Radis in Schwarz gefunden hast, liegt daran, dass du im falschen Forum gesucht hast  HW Labs bietet sehr wohl solche Radis an und deren Qualität ist Meilenweit über der von ALC. Besorg dir mal einen und halte ihn gegenüber einem ALC in der Hand. Du wirst verstehen was ich meine.

Hardware Labs |   Nemesis 420GTX
Hardware Labs |   Nemesis 480GTX
Hardware Labs |   Nemesis 560GTX

Und sollte dir die raue Oberfläche nicht zusagen, dann schau dir ruhig die anderen Produkte an. Die haben auch "glatte" Radiatoren. Mehr als du brauchen wirst  Hardware Labs |   Products

*Einschub Ende*

Und das ist der Punkt, wo ich sage, dass ALC einfach nicht das Geld wert ist. Zu zahlst ein halbes Vermögen für manche Teile aber bekommst nicht die Qualität, die man bei anderen Herstellern bekommen könnte. Dabei lasse ich nun sogar noch einmal die geistige Erleuchtung von Herrn Draht und seiner Korallenwasser-Ehefrau raus, wohl auch dies für mich zum negativen Gesamtpaket dazu gehört, wieso ich ALC nicht unterstützen möchte.

Noch ein kleiner Denksport: Nur weil ich bislang mit Hersteller X keine Probleme hatte, muss es nicht heißen, dass:

- Hersteller X sein Geld wert ist
- Hersteller X miese magere Qualität abliefert und mir das vielleicht gar nicht bewusst ist
- Hersteller X unter Bedingungen produziert, welche man nicht unterstützen sollte (ist nun allgemein und nicht auf ALC bezogen)
- etc.

Nur weil ich bislang keine Probleme mit dem Rechtsradikalen Herbert hatte, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es nicht bessere Alternativen gäbe 

Ich hab schon viel zu viel dazu geschrieben, sollte eigentlich alles in Foren auffindbar sein. Finds immer wieder überraschend wie "Pro Alphacool" und "Pro Aquatuning" dieses Forum ist. Aber okay, darum solls nun nicht gehen. Letztendlich soll es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, jedoch weise ich lieber einmal zu viel darauf hin, als zu wenig.

Wäre also noch die Frage wegen dem Radiator offen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Radiatoren von EKWB sind ja preislich etwa auf dem Niveau von den Alphacool Radiatoren. Würdet ihr sagen, dass die EKWB Radiatoren eine bessere Qualität haben?


----------



## Grisu8 (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren von EKWB sind ja preislich etwa auf dem Niveau von den Alphacool Radiatoren. Würdet ihr sagen, dass die EKWB Radiatoren eine bessere Qualität haben?



Nein. Definitv NEIN. Ich hatte mal einen hier, das Teil fühlte sich im Vergleich zu den Alphacool Radis extrem billig an, und es kam Lötzinn aus dem Radi. Ging wieder zurück. Nie wieder.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Zuerst die Radiator-Frage: Warum? Das würde mich nun allen ernstes interessieren. XSPC kann ich noch verstehen, wobei ich von denen nie was in der Hand hatte. EKWB hingegen spielt in der gleichen Liga wie ALC. Wobei man das nun noch hinterfragen muss, nachdem CEO, CTO etc. von Board sind.
> 
> Die Radiatoren sind von Alphacool auch noch okay, wobei die Qualität inzwischen auch schlechter wird. Schief geschnittene Gewinde sind bei ALC ja normal, da hilft Google schnell weiter. Musste die Tage auch lachen als ich im Computerbase-Forum jmd. gesehen habe, wo bei seinen neuen Alphacool-Radis gar keine Gewinde geschnitten waren. Qualitätskontrolle, ole.
> 
> ...



Ist ja alles schön und gut, Hardwarelabs Produke sind aber in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen - zumindest nicht in den Shops, die auf der Herstellerseite angegeben werden. Und ich bestelle nichts im Ausland - zumindest nichts, was sich in dieser Preisklasse bewegt (insgesamt gesehen) über die wir hier reden.


----------



## Shutterfly (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich gebe zu, dass ich erst einen gebrauchten EKWB in der Hand hatte. Da er gebraucht war, weiß ich nicht was "Ab Werk" geliefert wird.  Grundsätzlich spielen sie aber in der gleichen Liga. Geht es aber um 30mm würde ich bei der Wahl zwischen ALC und EBWK jedoch tatsächlich eher zu ALC greifen. EKWB punktet mehr bei über 30mm. 

Was ich optisch (das ist nun aber subjektiv) besser finde, ist die "abgeschlossene", saubere Forum der EKWB Radiatoren, gegenüber den nexxxos. EKWB nervt mich hingegen jedoch mit deren Logos überall aber das macht ALC inzwischen ja auch.

Ich hatte oben HWLabs als Hersteller in die Runde geworfen, welcher auch dich bedienen kann und bessere Qualität zu ähnlichen Preisen liefert, nur fürs Protokoll. Die würde ich stets über ALC oder EBWK favorisieren, wenn es ein komplett schwarzer Netzradiator sein sollte. Genau genommen bin ich nämlich eher ein Freund von Röhren-Radiatoren


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will eigentlich auch zu den Alphacool Nexxos ST30 greifen weil die bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen eine gute Referenz sein sollen. Preislich auch sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Grisu8 (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich auch zu den Alphacool Nexxos ST30 greifen weil die bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen eine gute Referenz sein sollen. Preislich auch sehr attraktiv.



Habe 2 360mm ST30 hier im Loop. Keinerlei Probleme, waren sicher verpackt, im Vergleich zu den EKWB Radis innen sauber, auch wenn man Radis IMMER vor Gebrauch spülen sollte. Die beiden die ich hier habe, haben eine sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## Shutterfly (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, Hardwarelabs Produke sind aber in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen - zumindest nicht in den Shops, die auf der Herstellerseite angegeben werden. Und ich bestelle nichts im Ausland - zumindest nichts, was sich in dieser Preisklasse bewegt (insgesamt gesehen) über die wir hier reden.



Dann nimm Highflow.nl: Radiatoren voor waterkoeling PC kopen - HighFlow

Es ist zwar Ausland aber wenn du Sorge um dein Geld hast: Der Shop hat eine bessere Reputation als AT.  Die haben erstklassigen Support und Service. 



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich auch zu den Alphacool Nexxos ST30 greifen weil die bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen eine gute Referenz sein sollen. Preislich auch sehr attraktiv.



Schau hier mal, welcher Hersteller vor ALC ist  https://i0.wp.com/www.xtremerigs.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/slimpush750.png

Kompletter, ausführlicher Test gibts hier: Radiator Review Round Up 2016 - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## Grisu8 (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Dann nimm Highflow.nl: Radiatoren voor waterkoeling PC kopen - HighFlow
> 
> Es ist zwar Ausland aber wenn du Sorge um dein Geld hast: Der Shop hat eine bessere Reputation als AT.  Die haben erstklassigen Support und Service.



In deren AGB's steht, das sie geöffnete Watercooling Produkte nicht zurück nehmen. Wenn ich da also bestelle dann muss ich mir auch zu 1000% sicher sein, das die Teile auch passen. Und das wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> In deren AGB's steht, das sie geöffnete Watercooling Produkte nicht zurück nehmen.


Es gibt ein EU Recht, dass in NL genauso gilt, wie bei uns. Man kann/darf ein per Fernabsatz erworbenes Produkt so begutachten wie  man es im Laden könnte. Wenn einem das dann nicht zusagt, dann darf man es ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücksenden. Ich würde mir da nicht so die Sorgen machen. Im Zweifel per Paypal zahlen und im Konfliktfall über Paypal Druck machen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Denksport: Nur weil ich bislang mit Hersteller X keine Probleme hatte, muss es nicht heißen, dass:
> 
> - Hersteller X sein Geld wert ist
> ...
> ...



Der Herr verallgemeinert nicht, sondern weiß zu differenzieren, dafür gibts ein *tumbs up*. Und dann knallt er auch noch so einen geilen Vergleich raus!


----------



## Zergoras (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich auch zu den Alphacool Nexxos ST30 greifen weil die bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen eine gute Referenz sein sollen. Preislich auch sehr attraktiv.



Ich habe zwei 480er in meinem Loop, kann soweit auch nicht klagen. Verarbeitung war in Ordnung. Ausspülen hat sich fast nicht "gelohnt". Laufen bei mir auch in sehr niedrigen Bereichen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch bei mir war der 420er und der 240er Radiator in 30mm vollkommen in Ordnung und sogar sehr sauber.
Im Allgemeinem hat man auch Widerrufsrecht und so kann das Produkt auch zurück gesendet werden sollte es nicht in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Verminaard (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Und vergesst nicht ausschliesslich bequiet Netzteile zu verwenden!



Shutterfly schrieb:


> XSPC kann ich noch verstehen, wobei ich von denen nie was in der Hand hatte.


Erklaerung dazu? Du implizierst damit das XSPC nur schlechte Teile baut. Die CPU Kuehler sind eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, wenn man so Tests liest.
Bei den Radiatoren gibt es unterschiedliche Baureihen, wo nicht alle weniger gut sind.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> EKWB hingegen spielt in der gleichen Liga wie ALC. Wobei man das nun  noch hinterfragen muss, nachdem CEO, CTO etc. von Board sind.


Was sollte jetzt der Abgang ploetzlich aendern? Man muss ein Auge drauf haben, aber gilt fuer jeden Hersteller und immer.
Geht ja um aktuelle Produkte. EK hatte mal massive Probleme mit deren Nickelbeschichtung. Haben die auch in Griff bekommen.
Weis man eigentlich genau warum die EK verlassen haben? Wenn ja vielleicht hier reinschreiben, ansonsten alles nur Vermutungen. Dabei die Bruecke auf in Zukunft schlelchte Qualitaet schlagen?



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und das du keine 420+ Radis in Schwarz gefunden hast, liegt daran, dass du im falschen Forum gesucht hast


Schoen das du das Forum hier mal eben diffamierst. Da hilft ein Smiley auch nicht darueber hinweg.
Schreib doch gleich das hier nur lauter Ahnungslose rumhampeln.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und das ist der Punkt, wo ich sage, dass  ALC einfach nicht das Geld wert ist.


Eine schoene Verallgemeinerung. ALC hat eine breite Produktpalette.
Ist ALC in jedem Bereich sein Geld nicht wert?



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Dabei lasse ich nun sogar  noch einmal die geistige Erleuchtung von Herrn  Draht und seiner Korallenwasser-Ehefrau raus, wohl auch dies für mich  zum negativen Gesamtpaket dazu gehört, wieso ich ALC nicht unterstützen  möchte.


Anscheinend laesst du es nicht aus, sonst wuerdest du es hier nicht nochmal extra erwaehnen. 
Gehts hier um Wasserkuehlprodukte oder was welcher Firmeninhaber so macht?



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich hab schon viel zu viel dazu geschrieben, sollte eigentlich alles in  Foren auffindbar sein. Finds immer wieder überraschend wie "Pro  Alphacool" und "Pro Aquatuning" dieses Forum ist.



Es gibt immer wieder neue User in den Unterforen oder generell User die sich irgendwann mal mit dem Thema Wasserkuehlung beschaeftigen.
Ich selbst gehoere zu der Sorte, die sich vor einiger Zeit intensiv damit auseinandergesetzt hat, dann laengere Zeit nicht mehr und jetzt wieder.
Anscheinend ist dazwischen einiges passiert. Ich habe nur irgendwelche Brocken mitbekommen, wie sich z.B. Eddy mit der Rechnersache verhalten hat (Ausstellungsstueck von einem Modder wurde fuer Messe ausgeliehen und unzureichend verpackt zurueckgesendet. Der Rechner wurde dabei beschaedigt, unprofessionelles Verhaltens Seitens Eddy / AC). Auch die Garantieaussagen bezueglich Verwendung von NichtAT/ALC-Teilen in Verbindung mit ALC Teilen habe ich am Rande mitbekommen.
Ich habe aber nicht wirklich Lust mich durch Foren durchzuwaelzen, fuer irgendwelche Faelle die (weit) in der Vergangenheit zurueckliegen, nur damit ich nichts mehr bei AT kaufe.
Waere gut gewesen, wenn du hier was handfestes verlinkt haettest.

Mag sein, das User, welche dieses Forum nutzen noch ALC Produkte kaufen bzw bei AT. Ich musste auch lernen das man in diesem Forum nur bequiet Netzteile kaufen darf.
Man bekommt halt im Laufe der Zeit mit wie wer tickt und filtert sich die Aussagen raus.
Koennen aber auch nur User, die bisschen mehr Zeit in den Foren verbringen. Andere, die mal eben eine Info wollen, verlassen sich halt auf Aussagen. Hier kann ein Kaufverhalten durchaus gesteuert werden.

Mein persoenliches Fazit deines Posting aus der Sicht eines nicht ganz so bewanderten Forenuser:
Aquatuning / Alphacool Ablehnung ohne triftige Gruende abgesehen von der schlechterwerdenden Qualitaet bei der Verarbeitung der ALC Radiatoren.
Ansonsten war das ein stumpfes Gebashe, mit einem total unpassenden Vergleich. Haettest gleich irgendwas mit Hitler erwaehnen koennen, ist noch boeser als der rechtsradikale Herbert.

Wie waers mit Empfehlungen von guten Produkten? Egal welcher Hersteller.
Wir wollen doch alle nur das beste Produkt fuer unser Geld. Das finde ich z.b. im LUXX von Bundy klasse, wo er, trotz einer gefuehlt großen Ablehnung im LUXX gegenueber ALC, immer wieder die ALC Schnellkupplungen empfiehlt, weil die anscheinend gut sind.

Es ist unheimlich schwierig die persoenlichen Antipathien und Sympathien bei Empfehlungen auszublenden.



btw. bei deiner Empfehlung solltest du auch erwaehnen das die HWLabs in einer etwas anderen Preiskathegorie spielen.
Black Ice Nemesis GTX 420 Radiator - Black
Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn ich dann noch einen Radiator dazunehme... fuer das Geld stell ich mir extern einen Mora mit 4x180mm Luefter hin und hab, ueberspitzt gesagt, fuer immer Ruhe.
Und deutsche Qualitaetsarbeit und man kann den beim Hersteller, samt Zubehoer, direkt beziehen.


----------



## Grisu8 (17. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und vergesst nicht ausschliesslich bequiet Netzteile zu verwenden!
> 
> 
> Erklaerung dazu? Du implizierst damit das XSPC nur schlechte Teile baut. Die CPU Kuehler sind eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, wenn man so Tests liest.
> ...



DANKE für diese Worte! Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das er bei weitem nicht der einzige ist, der Neulinge dazu auffordert bloß kein Alphacool zu kaufen.
Wie gesagt, in meinem aktuellen Loop sind fast ausschließlich Alphacool Produkte verbaut, und bis auf die Pulverbeschichtung auf den CPU Block, die viel zu leicht verkratzt, kann ich mich absolut nicht beschweren, es sind allesamt hochwertige Komponenten.
Und ja, Nathans Videos die er so für seine Alphacool Produkte produziert sind einfach nur zum Fremdschämen, ABER DARUM GEHTS HIER NICHT. Es geht um die Produkte die Alphacool produziert, und die sind nunmal nach allem was ich bislang von Alphacool verwende TOP. 
So, und dafür dürft ihr mich gerne Bannen. Ich kaufe Alphacool und werde auch in Zukunft Alphacool kaufen!
Und zu den Netzteilen: da kaufe ich Corsair PSU's, weil die Vollmodular sind und ebenfalls eine Super Qualität haben.


----------



## Tekkla (18. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> So, und dafür dürft ihr mich gerne Bannen. Ich kaufe Alphacool und werde auch in Zukunft Alphacool kaufen!


Iiiiih! Du riechst aber nach Alphacool 

Mal ohne Scheiß jetzt, die Firma wurde von einem leicht Irren gegründet und aktuell geleitet, der in seinem Shop für Wasserkühlung unter dem Punkt Merchandising schon sehr krasse Sachen gelistet hat. Scroll da mal durch  

Ja, das hat nichts mit der Qualität der Produkte zu tun. Man kann mir erzählen, was man will, aber der Boss definiert das Unternehmen und sein Wirken. Der ist bestimmt nicht nur ein abgefahrener Paradiesvogel und der Rest der Firma vollkommen "normal". Und dann frage ich mich, ob man da nicht einem Laden Geld gibt, der an anderer Stelle nichts Gutes damit macht. Aber hey! Mir doch egal, wenn die Primarkklamotte und die damit verbundenen Probleme nicht zum Vorschein kommen, solange die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Mal ohne Scheiß jetzt, die Firma wurde von einem leicht Irren gegründet und aktuell geleitet, der in seinem Shop für Wasserkühlung unter dem Punkt Merchandising schon sehr krasse Sachen gelistet hat. Scroll da mal durch


Hab ich jetzt mal auf deinen Hinweis mal gemacht.
Stimmt da gehts mit unrechten Dingen zu. Die fuenf Buecher und die eine DVD die da gelistet sind haben mich schon etwas verunsichert.
Die Bademaentel und der Beanie haben mich dann vollends ueberzeugt! Die bei AT sind wirklich verrueckt! 

Spaß beiseite. Ich war vorher noch nie auf der Merchandisingseite von AT. Ich kenn die schon ein paar Tage. Naja wozu auch? Ich wollt bisher immer Wasserkuehlkomponenten bzw. Zubehoer dafuer und kein Shirt mit AT Aufdruck.
Ich hatte bei meiner vorletzten abgeholten Bestellung Herren Draht selbst auch getroffen. Da war mir gar nicht bewusst wer das war. Hat mich sehr nett gegrueßt und gefragt wies geht.
Ich weis jetzt nicht was einen Verrueckten definiert, er kam mir recht "normal" vor. Vielleicht kann er es auch nur verdammt gut verbergen.
Die restlichen Mitarbeiter mit denen ich es vor Ort zu tun hatte, und es waren einige Verschiedene, da ich wohl genau bei der Umzugsphase paar mal dort war, wirkten alle nett. Ich habe auch bei denen keinen Wahnsinnigen gefunden. Na vielleicht werden die im Lager versteckt.

Ich bin aber neugierig geworden. Ich wuerd gern echt wissen was da alles abgelaufen ist.
Was ich fuer mich schon mal rausgefunden habe: 
.) Herr Draht ist wohl sehr religioes und versucht wohl hier seine Ueberzeugung an die Frau bzw. Mann zu bringen. Dafuer nutzt er u.A. sein Unternehmen.

.) Es gab wohl Vorfaelle, die nicht so toll waren, wo on Top noch das Communitymanagment unerwartet reagiert hat.
_Habe ich das bis hier soweit richtig? Wenn jemand das hier mal zusammenfassend auflisten koennte, am besten mit direkten Links wo man nicht stundenlang mit Suchen beschaeftigt ist._

.) AT hat ALC uebernommen und forciert jetzt die Eigenprodukte mit teilweise seltsam anmutender Praesentation
_Ist mir damals schon aufgefallen mit dem Label Phobya. Frueher war AT ein Garant das du fast alles, was es damals gegeben hat, auch dort gefunden hast.
Irgendwie sind nach und nach Marken verschwunden, und spaetestens mit Phobya kam der ungute Beigeschmack, das die eigentlich nur noch hauseigene Produkte verkaufen wollen.
Naja muss man nicht mitmachen. Was kaum einer, bis auf die Verhandlungspartner weis, ist, warum AT aufgehoert hat Produkte von diversen Herstellern anzubieten. Oder ist hier schon damals was handfestes durchgesickert?  Auf der anderen Seite nutzen Aquacomputer und Watercool noch immer diesen Vertriebsweg.

_
Vielleicht machst sich ja mal wer die Muehe und klaert die Unwissenden hier bisschen auf


----------



## Grisu8 (18. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> [/I]
> Vielleicht machst sich ja mal wer die Muehe und klaert die Unwissenden hier bisschen auf



Nein wieso? Ist doch viel einfacher Neulingen die von dem Thema keine Ahnung haben zu erzählen bloß nicht dort zu kaufen. Haben die von Ihrer Oma gehört das AT und ALC schlecht sind also muss das sowas von stimmen!


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Nein wieso? Ist doch viel einfacher Neulingen die von dem Thema keine Ahnung haben zu erzählen bloß nicht dort zu kaufen. Haben die von Ihrer Oma gehört das AT und ALC schlecht sind also muss das sowas von stimmen!



Wie ich schon mal erwaehnte ist der Wasserkuehlbereich nicht der Einzige.
Ich find da den Netzteilbereich noch schlimmer.
Ich selbst unterstuetze Firmen auch nicht unbedingt gerne, wo mir das Geschaeftsgebahren nicht zusagt.

Um soetwas mitzumachen reicht ein "Firma XY ist doof" nicht. Auch wenn der User, welcher soetwas in den Raum stellt zig tausend Postings in Foren geschrieben hat und anscheinend unter Gleichgesinnten eine gewisse Reputation hat.
Wenn man mir handfest erklaeren kann, warum das so ist, oder Beispiele nennen und direkt verlinken kann, kann ich mir selbst ein Bild davon machen und inwieweit ich soetwas unterstuetzen moechte. Oder auch nicht!
Stumpfe Bevormundungen lehne ich aber grundsaetzlich ab. Egal bei welchem Thema.


----------



## ebastler (18. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Netzteilen ist es sowieso was anderes, weil da fast keiner selber fertigt und quasi jeder Hersteller von Schrott bis Brauchbar alles im Portfolio hat.


----------



## Grisu8 (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um nochmal zurück zu Primochill Vue zu kommen. Ich habe bis jetzt einen Loop gebaut und verwende dort Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra (klar), kenne mich also null mit gefärbten Flüssigkeiten aus.
Und jetzt sehe ich sowas hier und denke mir wtf?!?!?!
YouTube


----------



## Rarek (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an, aber ich warte noch etwas, bevor ich mir Wärmeträger reinhaue, der nicht grade klar ist 
anfänger und soo ^^


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Langsam bildet sich bei mir nach ca 3 Jahren wieder ein Algen Habitat.
Bisher hab ich einfach die Schläuche rausgeworfen (ist nur 10 mm) und mit KFZ Glykol neu befüllt.
Gibt es ein Hausmittelchen, womit man die Anlage spült ohne die Pumpe zu ruinieren? Ist eine Dual Liang.
.....Cillit Bang, Essig Wasser....oder was anderes?


----------



## Shutterfly (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sicher, dass es Algen sind?


----------



## razzor1984 (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Bei Netzteilen ist es sowieso was anderes, weil  da fast keiner selber fertigt und quasi jeder Hersteller von Schrott bis  Brauchbar alles im Portfolio hat.


Deswegen Seasonic - alles aus einer Hand(Kostet halt). In den oberen Preisregionen >90 euro und Vollmodular ist Fanless bis ~ 40 - 50% Auslastung möglich  - Die neue Primeserie ist auch sehr zu empfehlen, besonders für SLI/Crossfire Nutzer



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Langsam bildet sich bei mir nach ca 3 Jahren wieder ein Algen Habitat.
> Bisher hab ich einfach die Schläuche rausgeworfen (ist nur 10 mm) und mit KFZ Glykol neu befüllt.
> Gibt es ein Hausmittelchen, womit man die Anlage spült ohne die Pumpe zu ruinieren? Ist eine Dual Liang.
> .....Cillit Bang, Essig Wasser....oder was anderes?



So grüne algenartige absetzungen ?
Wie diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ja dann sind das keine Algen sondern Weichmacher 
Wenn man PVC schläuche nutzt ist das leider nur eine Frage der Zeit, wenn man dann noch G48 nutzt löst das Glycol es leider noch schneller raus
Was kann man machen? 
Wakue Zerlegen reinigen (auch Radiatoren) und statt PVC-Schläuche wechseln auf Noroprene oder EK-ZMT


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin kein Biologe - sind das Weichmacher?

Nochmal hinterher gefragt: kann ich Reiniger (hab da auch recht Starke) für 5 Minuten  durchjagen.....ohne die Keramiklager zu schädigen?


----------



## razzor1984 (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Bin kein Biologe - sind das Weichmacher?
> 
> Nochmal hinterher gefragt: kann ich Reiniger (hab da auch recht Starke) für 5 Minuten  durchjagen.....ohne die Keramiklager zu schädigen?



Ich würd nicht so potente Chemikalien(chilit bang usw) durch die pumpe jagen.Die Laining proftiert ja sogar vom Glycol da diese leiser wird.
Mein Tipp: Waküe reinigen,dass heißt zerlegen, Cpu&Gpu Kühler reinigen. Im Cpu Kühler wird sich sehr viel abgesetzt haben wegen den feinen Kühlstrukturen.Auch die Radiatoren sollte öffters gespühlt werden.
Wenn du alles gereinigt hast, verschlauch das ganze System neu mit Norprene oder EK-ZMT - sollte sich dann doch noch etwas lösen, kann ma ja anfänglich noch ein zwei Wasserwechsel einplanen


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe im AB ein Feinsieb gebastelt - das klappt auch hervorragend. 
Das Glycol hab ich genau darum mit eingefüllt - mit war vor 10-12 Jahren mal eine verreckt . Vollbremsung und durchgebrannt.
Bisher waren die Strukturen immer sauber.  Der Schlauch den ich nehme, der ist so billig (Schlauchwaage Baumarkt) - da lohnt kaum hochwertiges.
Ich dachte ja echt, das wäre jetzt Algenbesatz^^


----------



## razzor1984 (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie warm wird das Wasser? Wie viel Licht kommt zum Pc? Wie verunreinigt waren die Bauteile? Damit Algen Wachsen können brauchen diese Wärme und Licht und einen Nährboden.
Ich vermute, dass das Glycol schon etwas älter ist und eine Verbindung mit den Weichmachern eingegangen ist. Das bsp Foto von meinem alten Agb, sind ~ 5 jahre Masterkleer schläuche in Verbindung mit Innovatek Protect.
In der Regel sind Weichmacher immer weiß, nur Zusätz wie eben g48 oder auch die verschiedesten Waküemittelchen geben den Ablagerungen eine Farbe.
Zum Punkt des Filters, ich hatte jahre lang einen von Aquacomputer drinnen, den High Flow und dachte ,dass dieser mir die Weichmacher einfach auffängt. Leider sind die einzelnen Teile sehr sehr klein und es hatte nich den gewünschten Effekt.
Das war der Hauptgrund warum mein DF< 30 L/h war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man einmal die feinen Kühlstrukturen sieht, erkennt man wie leicht sich diese verstopfen lassen......


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim letzten mal (2-2,5 Jahre her) spüle ich auch Rückwärts- und hatte jedenfalls im CPU-Kühler nichts gefunden (oder besser nichts lohnenswertes)--->Heatkiller 3.0
Ich gebe mich mal die Tage dran....

Das Sieb mach ich alle 3-4 Monate mal sauber.  Früher ohne Sieb  war früher Service angesagt.
Die Krinte sieht man ganz gut


----------



## razzor1984 (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Das Sieb mach ich alle 3-4 Monate mal sauber.  Früher ohne Sieb  war früher Service angesagt.
> Die Krinte sieht man ganz gut



Wenn du mal auf die norpren umgestellt hast oder zmt (Hardtubes?) dann werden sich die Ablagerungen deutlich redzuieren. Es wird dauern bis der ganze "Schmodder" aus dem Kreislauf gespühlt ist.
Wenn du jedoch unbedingt durchsichtige Schläuche haben willst, dann musst du damit leben  (oder Hardtubes)- Wahlweiße würde ich noch testen wie sich die Mayhems Ultra Clear verhalten, sollen ja "weniger" Weichmacher haben.
Wenn man keinen im System haben will gibts nur Hardtubes oder die Schwarzen norprene // ZMT, leider ist da das Angebot sehr schwach......


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe bei mir Mayhems Ultra Clear verbaut und mein System läuft damit schon seit Februar.
Bisher sieht meine Schlauch immer noch wie am ersten Tag aus. Habe aber bewusst auf gelbe Kühlflüssigkeit gesetzt, nicht nur weile es Optisch gut aussieht sondern auch weil ich mir dachte das es ggf. nicht gleich ersichtlich ist sollten die Schläuche mal trüb werden. Vom Durchfluss hat sich hier nichts geändert, ist immer noch gleich.

Muss dazu sagen das meine Wassertemperatur immer sehr niedrig ist.
Im Sommer kam ich nicht über 35 Grad und momentan jetzt wo es kühler geworden ist liege ich innerhalb von Spielen zwischen 27-30 Grad.
Vielleicht wird das auswaschen der Weichmacher auch mit hohen Temperaturen begünstigt.

Also ich bin mit dem Schlauch sehr zufrieden.
Wobei ich mir auch im klarem bin das sich mit diesem Schlauch auch Weichmacher lösen und absetzen kann.


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin ein sehr pragmatischer Mensch - und für 30Meter Schlauchwaage (vor paar Jahren) glaub keine 10€ gezahlt. Da muss ich noch erst bisschen aufbrauchen^^
Unterm Schreibtisch steht ein EVO1800....Temperaturen sind noch ordentlich.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Ich bin ein sehr pragmatischer Mensch - und für 30Meter Schlauchwaage (vor paar Jahren) glaub keine 10€ gezahlt. Da muss ich noch erst bisschen aufbrauchen^^
> Unterm Schreibtisch steht ein EVO1800....Temperaturen sind noch ordentlich.



Dann ist ein kompletter Schlauchwechsel inklusive Grundreinigung angesagt, bei g48 würde ich das Verhältnis bisschen strecken


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Irrtum war ja die  Annahme eines Biotops^^
Ist ja geklärt.
THX


----------



## Stevy (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute den Radiator verbaut und getestet, natürlich nur auf voller Leistung, leider ist mir aufgefallen das irgend wo Luft raus kommt, heißt die Entkoppler der NB Lüfter wo 1mm luft ist drückts einfach mal die Luft raus 
Hab mir nun bei Amazon ne 3mm Schaumgummi Matte bestellt, hoffe damit bekomm ich des dann dicht und entkoppelt, will da ungern mit Klebeband usw. ran.
Shrouds sind mir da leider zu dick, da muss ich erst wieder längere Schrauben besorgen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde in meinem Build Alphacool Eisrohr Satin 16/13 verwenden und 16/13 Hardtube Fittinge auch von AC. Preis/Leistung ist meines erachtens einfach das beste bei den Fittings. Barrow Fittinge sind mir zu umständlich zu bestellen. Zumal ich keine 16/13 Hardtube Fittinge habe finden können


----------



## Haarstrich (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Hardtubes ist der Innendurchmesser der Rohre egal. Es kommt bei der Wahl der Fittinge nur auf den Aussendurchmesser an.


----------



## SpatteL (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Joker (AC): Wenn du immer die Schläuche mit tauschst, holst du dir doch wieder neue Weichmacher in den Kreislauf.


----------



## ebastler (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wtf EK? 
Quality from EK Waterblocks nowadays


----------



## Joker (AC) (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @Joker (AC): Wenn du immer die Schläuche mit tauschst, holst du dir doch wieder neue Weichmacher in den Kreislauf.



Dafür aber saubere Schläuche ^^

Hab eben den EVO 1800 entstaubt- mal Prime angeworfen....und eigentlich gute Temperaturen. 
GraKa auch ohne Auffälligkeiten (Unigine Bench).
Die Schläuche können noch bisschen warten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe Wasserkühler, bei aquatuning.de ist Black Week vom 20. - 24.11.2017

Black Week 20. - 24.11.2017 - DE | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke  wie passend, dass mein Grafikkarten Neukauf (1080) und meine Wakü Ansvhaffung auf diese Woche fällt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo und brauche ne neue Pumpe für meinem 2. PC, mal schauen ob da was dabei ist.

@IICARUS der Weichmacher BPA, wird bei ca. 20°C ausgewaschen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die promoten doch da ohnehin nur deren (Alphacool)-Zeug.


----------



## Grisu8 (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade, bei dem Sale sind keine Teile aus meinem Warenkorb dabei. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abwarten, denn es ändert sich jeden Tag. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (21. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch ist denn eig. die Anlaufspannung der D5 Pumpe?
Konnte da nicht wirklich Informationen dazu finden.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Offiziell ist die auch nur auf 12V Spezifiziert. Alles Andere ist eigenes Risiko. 9V macht aber eigentlich jede Pumpe mit.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade, 7 Volt wären deutlich einfacher zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei SATA Leitungen gibt es auch 3,3V. Also 8,7V Diff zu 12V.


----------



## brooker (21. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... geht das so problemlos, oder kommen die Netzteile in Probleme?


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

7V Adapter machen genau das Selbe mit der 5V und 12V Leitung.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Tipp mit den 3,3 Volt, hatte den Sata Anschluss irgendwie überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm^^.


----------



## DOcean (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder man invertiert 2 € ind sowas Aihasd DC-DC 1.25-30V 3A LM2596S Step-Down Schaltregler: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder gleich eine "richtige" Steuerung mit einem Start Boost, dann kann man noch weiter runter...


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> oder gleich eine "richtige" Steuerung mit einem Start Boost, dann kann man noch weiter runter...



Startboost ist nicht das einzige Argument fuer eine Steuerung.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das jede Pumpe die ich bisher hatte, waren in verschiedenen Konfigurationen (Gehaeuse, Einbauort, Schlauch/Hardtube, etc.) verhaelt sich anders.
Ich kann nicht sagen, das jede Pumpe bei Drosselung X leise ist. Aktuell sind hier 2 Systeme mit Wasserkuehlung. Einmal eine DDC 1T plus einmal eine DDC 1T.
Die 1Tplus muss ich auf 80% laufen haben. Darunter hoer ich sie, darueber auch, wobei drunter schlimmer ist.
Die 1T laeuft ungedrosselt aktuell, wobei ich die im Spektrum von 70-100% nicht hoere.
Mal sehen wenn ich fuer dieses System mal ein anderes Gehaeuse nehme.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand welchen statischen Druck die artic F14 PWM haben?
Ich tausche meine lüfis aus am radiator(40mm dicke) nur die Preise von den Noctua NF-A14 pwm schrecken ein bisschen ab, wären die Noctua NF-P14s redux 1200 eine Alternative ?
Weil bei ~ 500 bis 600rpm sind die NF-P14s redux die mit abstand besten Lüfis Punkte Airflow.


----------



## v3nom (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bezahlbar sind eigentlich auch die Corsair ML Series ML140, wenn man sich die non LEDs im 2er Pack holt ~27-28€. Sind auch top Radi-Lüfter.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einzeln kosten die ML ganz schön viel im Dual Pack sind sie echt Ok, nur ich brauch genau drei stück  - Glaub die Noctua NF-P14s redux werdens, in der 1200rpm Ausführung. Mehr als 1000rpm bekommen die eh nie ab, eher im Bereich zw 400 & 500rpm


----------



## micindustries (23. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tut euch doch zusammen, kauft 3x 2 und teilt die dann 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (23. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Tut euch doch zusammen, kauft 3x 2 und teilt die dann
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



An die Versandkosten hast du wieder nicht gedacht!


----------



## micindustries (23. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> An die Versandkosten hast du wieder nicht gedacht!



Alles kann ich euch auch nicht abnehmen  Aber mal ernsthaft, rechnet doch aus was es kostet, was ihr im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern spart und teilt euch die Versandkosten (schätzungsweise 2,50€ pro Nase (innerhalb DE!)). Eventuell rentiert es sich tatsächlich

Natürlich ergibt das nur Sinn, wenn EINER alle zu sich bestellt und dann drei weiterschickt


----------



## razzor1984 (24. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für alle die guten Lüfis zu einem Spitzen Preis suchen -- Noctua NF-P14s-redux-1200-PWM sind gerade im Angebot bei Amazon 9,95euro. Da kann man nur zuschlagen


----------



## DrDave (24. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Für alle die guten Lüfis zu einem Spitzen Preis suchen -- Noctua NF-P14s-redux-1200-PWM sind gerade im Angebot bei Amazon 9,95euro. Da kann man nur zuschlagen


Danke, die Noctua NF-P14s-redux-900 sind auch im Angebot, passt mir gut da ich 3Pin brauch.


----------



## Stevy (25. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss/kann ich beim Alphacool Eisblock XPX  das Beleuchtungskabel am CPU_Fan anschließen oder wo muss das hin, weil ich auch sonst keine 3Pin Anschlüsse in der nähe habe, oder muss es direkt am Netzteil an die Lüfter Anschlüsse?


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Stevy schrieb:


> Muss/kann ich beim Alphacool Eisblock XPX  das Beleuchtungskabel am CPU_Fan anschließen oder wo muss das hin, weil ich auch sonst keine 3Pin Anschlüsse in der nähe habe, oder muss es direkt am Netzteil an die Lüfter Anschlüsse?



da das Kabel nur für die Beleuchtung ist und 12V braucht, ist es egal woran du das Packst, solange 12V am Leuchtmittel anliegen
ergo: nein du kannst es auch an einen PWM Header auf'm MB anschließen oder am Netzteil - die Wahl ist frei 

ich z.B. habe es an meinen PWR (Power) Header rangepackt, da ich dort immer 12V anliegen habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da mal zwei Fragen:
1. Gibt es irgendwo noch passive Radiatoren die nicht mit Alu gebaut sind? 
Ausnahme ist ja der Airplex Gigant, aber so gut das Teil auch ist, so teuer ist er auch. 

2. Ist zwar ne etwas wildere Frage, aber wie lang darf so ein Waküschlauch maximal sein? 20m?


----------



## Rarek (25. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zur 2. Frage:

also ich wüsste rein Technisch keine Einschränkungen bei der Länge
es sei denn deine Pumpe ist zu unterdimensioniert... wobei eine D5 das schon schaffen sollte auch 30m+ hin und zurück zu pumpen bei 2 Blöcken und 2-3 Radiatoren im Loop (aber bitte nicht auf mich losgehen, falls es doch nicht stimmen sollte)
denn auf eine Länge schlauch x gibts es zwar einen leichten Reibungswiederstand, aber der ist so gering, dass man es vernachlässigen kann

... zumindest solange der Schlauch horizontal liegt


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zur erste Frage:
Es gibt eigentlich nur ein einziges Model an Radiatoren welches wirklich auf Passivbetrieb ausgelegt ist. Das sind die Cape Cora und wie du richtig gesehen hast sind die aus Alu.

Alternativ kann man natürlich Moras/ähnlich große Industrieradiatoren von eBay etc. flach aufhängen.


Generell würde ich mir Passivbetrieb aber drei Mal überlagen: In der Regel braucht es trotzdem Lüfter in Netzteil und Gehäuse. Dann dürfen auch auf die Radis langsam drehende Lüfter ohne dass die Gesamtlautstärke zunimmt. Lautstärken addieren sich nämlich nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.Meier-PS3 -- Hier kannst du deine Geräuschquelle berechnen --> Addition von Schall und Pegel Schallpegel 10 Berechnung addieren Summe - Pegeladdition bis zu zehn inkohaerenten 10 Schallquellen Schall Pegel SPL Summe Geraeusch Laerm Oktavband Filter Zusammenhang Summenpegel Rauschen Rauschpegel Volt Schalldruck -
Generell ist ein Mora mit 120 oder 140er fans im unteren drehzahlband quasi lautlos.Da hört man eher im worst case spulen fiepen von der Grafik unter last, oder seine Hdd auch wenn die "nur"  5500rpm dreht.
Sicher machen die Lüfter etwas aus, aber in der Masse kann man nur zu artic 12/14 raten. Wenn ma es bereit ist wären die noctua redux oder standart line auch eine Option nur das geht dann wirklich ins Geld


----------



## brooker (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Alex, was hast du denn konkret vor?  Mora 420 von Watercool kann für passiv verwendet werden. Je nach Installation des Radies ist mehr oder weniger Leistung möglich. Oder aber mein Mora Silent mod. Hier ist es möglich mit möglichst wenig Lüftern einem Mora aktiv zu belüften.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jens:
Man wird halt auch älter (vorallem nach gestern ) und mich fängt langsam an der Lärm des Mora zu  stören wen beide System Vollast laufen (dürften um die 1'000W Wärme sein  die weg muss).

Mein ursprünglicher Plan war es eigentlich einen passiven Radiator zwischen den Mora und den Faltserver zu hängen >  Faltserver ist die grösste Wärmequelle und somit müssten dessen Lüfter  nicht so hoch drehen, eventuell würde sogar die Minimaldrehzahl reichen wenn nur der Faltserver läuft.


Heute Morgen hab ich den Plan mit dem passiven Radiator dann über den Haufen geworfen da ich was in der CH-Bucht schiessen konnte :


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


360 LT für 70Euro


Mit den beiden (der eine ist der bestehende) müsste sich doch selbst unter Vollast was leises machen lassen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf ich kurz etwas offtopic werden, weil ich weiß, dass hier im WaKü-Quatsch Leute mit grundlegender Elektrotechnik-Erfahrung anwesend sind und auch früher schon mal über RGB LED Strips diskutiert wurde.
Ich habe zwei verschiedene LED Strips, einmal von Phantek  und einmal von Akasa. Gesteuert über ASRock RGB Mainboardanschluss. Vom Mainboard geht ein 4Pin Y-Kabel an beide Strips. Jetzt leuchten die beiden in unterschiedlichen Farben. WTF? Ich dachte, das wäre einheitlich, 12V, G, R, B. Also der Akasa liefert Falschfarben, der Phantek die Farben, die auch über die Software eingestellt werden. Die Kanäle lassen sich schon einzeln ansteuern, nur zeigt sich bei Software-Blau eben Blau bei Phantek und Grün bei Akasa. Software Grün ist falsch Rot und Software Rot ist falsch Blau. (Seltsamerweise lässt sich der Akasa Strip auch bei einmal komplett gedrehten Stecker betreiben, zumindest in Grün und Blau, Rot bleibt dann dunkel, wundert mich bei Dioden in Sperrrichtung, aber das nur nebenbei.)
Der Akasa ist an einer sehr verbauten stelle, wo der Phantek nicht mal hinpassen würde, deswegen sind zwei gleiche Strips auch nicht möglich (außer ich tausche meine beide Phanteks aus, aber das will ich erst mal vermeiden). 
Kann ich die einzelnen Kabel des einen Armes am Y-4Pin-Steckers, der zum Akasa führt, vertauschen und in neuer Reihenfolge zusammenlöten? Habe etwas bedenken wegen der unterschiedlichen Spannungen. Wobei sie trotz falscher Farben mit einer gesunden Helligkeit leuchten, also weder zu schwach noch zu hell.
Falls ja, bin etwas überfordert, welches Kabel nun welcher Kanal ist, obwohl ich ja eigentlich schon weiß, welches Signal welche Falschfarbe erzeugt.


----------



## chaotium (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast Du überhaupt mal den falschen 50er einzeln geprüft? Wenn ja läuft er richtig?


----------



## brooker (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Alex: da kannste dann noch 1000W draufpacken. Die 4x 180er bringen selbst mit geringster Drehzahl ausreichend Luft für den Mora mit. Aber die Luft darf natürlich nicht unter deinem Schreibtisch stehen. Wenn du auf deinem zweiten Mora auch 4x 180 installierst - sofern es passt, sollten die 1000W überhaupt kein Thema sein. Mit dem Mod von mir kommst du dann mit zwei 180 Lüfter pro Mora aus. Welche Pumpe werkelt bei Dir?

Zum Mod: du baust ne Hutze über den gesamten Radi. Die Hutze kann aus Blech oder Holz sein, je nach Fertigkeiten und Anspruch. Außen auf der unteren Hälfte des Radies kommt ein Staubschutz. In der Hutze, auf der oberen Hälfte, werde die Lüfter ausblasend installiert. Im Anschluss die Hutze luftdicht installieren. Fertig. Konkrete Umsetzung gern per Fotos.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Hast Du überhaupt mal den falschen 50er einzeln geprüft? Wenn ja läuft er richtig?



Schlaues Kerlchen, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Hatte ich noch nicht gemacht, bis eben. Gibt leider die gleichen, falschen Farben aus. Denke es gibt ja auch kein Feedback an die Steuereinheit, von daher sollte es wurscht sein, was sonst noch mit dran hängt. Aber ausprobieren musste man es mal.


----------



## chaotium (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist eher der streifen kaputt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jens:
Da staut sich gar nichts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hab ich schon so abgedichtet das es keine Stauwärme/Luft geben kann und den 360 hab ich aus Platz- und eben auch aus Stauwärmegründen auf den Schreibtisch an die Wand gestellt.


Den 420 auf 180er-Lüfter umzurüsten wäre ja ein glatter Rückschritt > da sind auf der Rückseite 230er verbaut.


----------



## v3nom (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...mich fängt langsam an der Lärm des Mora zu  stören wen beide System Vollast laufen (dürften um die 1'000W Wärme sein  die weg muss).



Wie schnell laufen denn da die Lüfter und was ist dein Anspruch an die Wassertemperatur? 600W sind mit nem 420er Mora ganz easy möglich und dabei bleibst alles kühl und leise.


----------



## DOcean (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Darf ich kurz etwas offtopic werden, weil ich weiß, dass hier im WaKü-Quatsch Leute mit grundlegender Elektrotechnik-Erfahrung anwesend sind und auch früher schon mal über RGB LED Strips diskutiert wurde.
> Ich habe zwei verschiedene LED Strips, einmal von Phantek  und einmal von Akasa. Gesteuert über ASRock RGB Mainboardanschluss. Vom Mainboard geht ein 4Pin Y-Kabel an beide Strips. Jetzt leuchten die beiden in unterschiedlichen Farben. WTF? Ich dachte, das wäre einheitlich, 12V, G, R, B. Also der Akasa liefert Falschfarben, der Phantek die Farben, die auch über die Software eingestellt werden. Die Kanäle lassen sich schon einzeln ansteuern, nur zeigt sich bei Software-Blau eben Blau bei Phantek und Grün bei Akasa. Software Grün ist falsch Rot und Software Rot ist falsch Blau. (Seltsamerweise lässt sich der Akasa Strip auch bei einmal komplett gedrehten Stecker betreiben, zumindest in Grün und Blau, Rot bleibt dann dunkel, wundert mich bei Dioden in Sperrrichtung, aber das nur nebenbei.)
> Der Akasa ist an einer sehr verbauten stelle, wo der Phantek nicht mal hinpassen würde, deswegen sind zwei gleiche Strips auch nicht möglich (außer ich tausche meine beide Phanteks aus, aber das will ich erst mal vermeiden).
> Kann ich die einzelnen Kabel des einen Armes am Y-4Pin-Steckers, der zum Akasa führt, vertauschen und in neuer Reihenfolge zusammenlöten? Habe etwas bedenken wegen der unterschiedlichen Spannungen. Wobei sie trotz falscher Farben mit einer gesunden Helligkeit leuchten, also weder zu schwach noch zu hell.
> Falls ja, bin etwas überfordert, welches Kabel nun welcher Kanal ist, obwohl ich ja eigentlich schon weiß, welches Signal welche Falschfarbe erzeugt.



Die Hersteller waren/sind leider relativ kreativ bei der Belegung 

Es gibt Stripes in allen Varianten

Punkt1:
12V oder GND zum Stripe -> beide Stripes müssen die gleichen "Signale" haben -> Was steht drauf? oder was sagt das Handbuch

Punkt2:
Die Farben können wild vertauscht sein -> das lässt sich durch löten/stecken lösen -> Solange du 12V/GND da lässt wo sie hingehören kann nicht viel schiefgehen

Mach mal paar Bilder von den Anschlüssen dann sieht man mehr...


----------



## ChiefJohnson (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Die Hersteller waren/sind leider relativ kreativ bei der Belegung
> 
> Es gibt Stripes in allen Varianten
> 
> ...



Habe gestern noch etwas rumprobiert, also 12V auf 12V, dann die Pins einzeln in verschiedenen Kombinationen zusammengesteckt. Irgendwie hats viel zu oft geleuchtet, nicht wie ichs erwartet hätte. Also wenn ich Software Grün eingestellt hab, dann sollte ja nur Strom zwischen 12V und Grün fließen. Jedoch konnte man auch zwischen 12V und Rot bzw. Blau Strom abgreifen und so die LEDs zum leuchten bringen (Farbe je nach Empfänger-Pin). Am Ende war jedenfalls mein Verlängerungskabel oder mein Mainboard-RGB-Controller kaputt, es lief permanent Grün (auch bei Software alles Aus), gar kein Rot und Blau war fehlerfrei. Stripes sind noch ok, weil einer der nie angeschlossen war beim Testen die gleichen Symptome zeigt.

Werde mir jetzt wohl das Aqua Computer Farbwerk holen, war eh nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Einstellmöglichkeiten der ASRock RGB Software. Das Farbwerk hat auch 4 separate 4Pin-Anschlüsse, dann ist Ruhe. Jedenfalls gelernt, nicht zwei verschiedene Stripes verwenden wenn sichs irgendwie vermeiden lässt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Wie schnell laufen denn da die Lüfter und was ist dein Anspruch an die Wassertemperatur? 600W sind mit nem 420er Mora ganz easy möglich und dabei bleibst alles kühl und leise.


Mein persönliches Temperaturlimit ist 35°C gemessen nach Abkühlung durch die beiden Mora's.

So wie jetzt läuft ist die Geräuschkullise von den Mora's selber in Ordnung:
Die 9 140er Noisblocker XK2 laufen mit 700U/min
Die 4 230er Pitfenix Spectre laufen mit 600U/min
Die 4 180er Silverstone vermutlich AP181 laufen mit 500U/min

Volllast hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht getestet (kommt heute noch), aber der Faltserver heizt jetzt schon mit 570W und der 1090T läuft im Idle mit > Wassertemperatur 32°C zu Raumtemperatur 27°C = 5°K Unterschied.

Das lauteste aktuell sind die 2 Werkseitig verbauten Silverstone 180er AP182 im Faltserver drin, aber die AP182 sind ja bekannt dafür das man sie nicht richtig leise bekommt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lese silverstone AP181, wie sind die denn so? Leise ohne neben Geräusche? 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich lese silverstone AP181, wie sind die denn so? Leise ohne neben Geräusche?


Bei 500U/min bei 50cm Abstand so gut wie lautlos > gemäss Verkäufer des 360 LT gehen die sogar bis 300U/min runter aber das lässt meine Bitfenix Recon nicht zu.
7V sind 700U/min hörbar aber nicht störend.
12V sind 1000U/min und sehr deutlich hörbar > für mich schon zu viel des Guten allerdings steht der 360 LT auch genau auf Kopfhöhe einen halben Meter entfernt.

Lagergeräusche kann ich nur schlecht beurteilen, denn mein Vorgänger war da oberempfindlich > hat die Lüfter schon vor dem ersten Einsatz zerlegt und die Lager mit Kupferpaste aus dem Modelbau (ist viel feiner als das aus dem Baumarkt) geschmirrt und jetzt hört man da gar nichts.


----------



## Tekkla (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich lese silverstone AP181, wie sind die denn so? Leise ohne neben Geräusche?


 Auf der suche nach leisen 180mm Lüftern? Wenn ja, dann schau dir mal Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim white ( 180x180x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany an. Die laufen bei mir mit max 400 RPM auf dem MO-RA3


----------



## v3nom (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok, das ist natürlich knackig. Mit nem 420er Mora und 4x200mm Noctuas (einseitig) waren bei 600rpm ein Delta von 8°C Wasser/Luft möglich bei 600W bei mir.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Phobya G-Silent 18 hatte ich schon. Zu laut, vor allem sind die Lagergeräusche zu laut. Meine Enermax T.B apollish sind defekt, lagerschaden. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab jetzt mal ein für mich alltagsrealistisches Volllastzenario getestet:
Faltserver Folding@Home > 600W
1090T + 980 max. OC inklusive Spannungserhöhung beim zocken (NfS Paypack) > hab es zwar nie gemessen aber das dürften auch über 500W sein.

Wassertemperatur 33°C - Zimmertemperatur 27°C = 6°K

Weniger als diese 6°K sind möglich da erst knapp die Hälfte der Lüfter hochgedreht hat. 


Ich könnte noch das absolute Worstcase-Zenario testen (würde wohl Richtung 1'500W gehen) macht aber in meinen Augen keinen Sinn da ich mir sicher bin dass auch das zuverlässig weggekühlt werden kann. 


Mein nächster Schritt wird sein mal zu testen wie die Recon reagiert wenn ich ihr via USB ein sauberes temperaturgesteuertes Lüfterprofil schicke und dann die USB-Verbindung kappe > im reinen Standalone-Betrieb ist leider nur eine Schwellwert-Steuerung im Automatik-Betrieb möglich (unter Schwellwert minimale Lüfterdrehzahl, über Schwellwert eingestellte Drehzahl ).

Ps.:
Das die Recon das Profil nicht speichert weiss ich, aber die läuft eh 24/7 und vielleicht merkt sie es sich ja solange die Stromversorgung steht.


----------



## Tekkla (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leistung aus Steckdose gezogen != Wärmeverlustleistung bzw Wärme gemessen in W, die abgeführt werden müssen. Oder wie kommst du auf diese gemessenen Werte?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leistung aus Steckdose gemessen abzüglich 10% > müsste meiner Vermutung nach in etwa der Wärmeverlustleistung entsprechen oder ist der Abzug noch zu tief?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der USB-Verbindung klauen funktioniert nur sehr fehlerhaft und ist keine brauchbare Option.


Mir ist da noch ein Problem mit meiner Recon aufgefallen:
Pro Kanal darf ich nur 10W anschließen (ist halt ne Low-Budget-Steuerung).

Die Silverstone-Lüfter brauchen pro Stück 5,4W.

Was meint ihr, sind 0,8W mehr schon zuviel oder ist das noch in der Toleranz der Recon?

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ohne die Angabe der Raumtemperatur klangen die Werte fürs Wasser schon enorm hoch für den Aufwand. Aber 6k sind eigentlich extrem wenig. Ich fahr meine Radis zwar auch mit <35°C Ziel, aber halt bei den üblicheren 20-21°C Raumtemperatur.

@Abwärme vs. Steckdose: Als Richtwert ist das Steckdose-10% bei einem Computer garnicht mal so falsch. In viel Anderes als Wärme wird die Energie ja nicht umgewandelt beim Rechnen. Allerdings geht ja nicht alles in die Wakü. Netzteil, Mainboard, RAM und Zusatzkarten wollen durchaus auch ein bisschen Strom abhaben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von 21-22°C Zimmertemperatur im Büro kann ich leider nur träumen (Zimmertür steht schon 24/7 sperrangelweit offen und Heizung zugedreht) > einzige Möglichkeit wäre jetzt im Winter das Fenster ständig gekippt aber das ist ja völliger Blödsinn wenn man mit der Wärme stattdessen den Grossteil der Wohnung heizen kann.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schlecht isolierte Heizleitungen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Faltserver (siehe Signatur) der 24/7 mit guten 600W heizt und momentan hab ich auch immer wieder mal stärker belastende Arbeitseinheiten die den Verbrauch bis 680W steigen lassen.


----------



## DOcean (28. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die leichte Überlast an der Lüftersteuerung sollte zu keinen Problemen führen... 10-20% sind da immer drin...


----------



## brooker (28. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Alex: der beschriebene Mod um die Anzahl der Lüfter und somit die Lautstärke senken ist nix für dich? 

Die 10% Abzug sind für die Hardware schon recht gut passend. Evtl sind es auch 12%.

Ich habe bei mir am Mora nur zwei Stufen programmiert. 400U/min für rund um die Uhr. Da höre ich mit dem Mod rein nichts. Dann 800U/min für Wassertemperatur über 34 Grad. Da vernehme ich wenn ich direkt vorm Radi sitze nur die Verwirbelung. Verbaut sind selektierte NB pro 1200Umin mit Entkopplung. Wenn ich noch ein Shroud eingesetzt hätte, wäre sicher bis 1200U/min ein vergleichbares Ergebnis möglich. 
Wenn ich drüber nachdenke juckts mir in den Fingern. Nen feinen 8700k mit zwei Evga 1080 ti auf WaKü Board, sauberes OC und das in ein modenes Gehäuse mit Mora als Anbau auf flüsterleise gebaut. Hmmm. Ich brauch Urlaub und kinderfrei ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jens:
Ich meinte ich habe deinen Mod schonmal im F@H-Bereich auf einem Foto gesehen und soweit ich meine mich zu erinnern wars aufgrunde des Platzbedarfs und/oder Aufstellungsort keine Option > vor allem beim 360 LT der auf dem Tisch steht hab ich da den nötigen Platz nicht dazu.

Gestern Abend musste ich ja meine Lüftersteuerung ja noch neu verkabeln da ich mit Schrecken festgestellt hat das ich an einem einzelnen Ausgang der nur für 10W ausgelegt ist 21,6W dran hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  > ganz schöne Stromfresser diese Silverstone AP181 mit 5,4W im Vergleich zu den Bitfenix Spectre 230 mit gerade mal 2,4W. 

Ich  hab jetzt das Ganze so verkabelt und gesteurt das man von den beiden Moras praktisch nichts hört. 


Wenn ich jetzt noch mehr Dezibel einsparren will, würde ich zuerst mal Hand an beide Rechner legen angefangen beim Server da die werksverbauten Silverstone AP182 nicht gerade Leisetreter sind. 

Nachtrag:
Hab die Fotos gefunden > Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs


Nachtrag 2:


brooker schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe werkelt bei Dir?


Auch wenn ich gerade den Sinn deiner Frage nach dem Pumpen nicht ganz verstehe:
1090T-Rechner ist ne Aqustream Ultra mit ~36l/h
Faltserver sind es zwei Eheim 1046 220V in Serie > da ich da keinen Durchflusssensor verbaut habe kann ich mit keinem Wert dienen, aber es wird sicher mehr sein als beim 1090T da der Impeller ein gutes Stück schneller dreht als der beim Loop des 1090T.


----------



## brooker (28. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Alex: supi  
... Pumpenfrage war nur wegen dem Durchfluss. Aber passt ja bei Dir 

Ja, der Mod braucht leider etwas Platz, damit es gut funktioniert.


----------



## ein_Flussipferd (29. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde dir eine neue gpu empfehlen. löst dieses Problem bestimmt zu 100%


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ein_Flussipferd schrieb:


> ich würde dir eine neue gpu empfehlen. löst dieses Problem bestimmt zu 100%


Und für was? 
Das was die Pascal kühler und folglich sparsamer ist als Maxwell geb ich x-fach für die Neuanschafung aus und wirklich einen nennenswerten Mehrwert hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem AquaComputer Farbwerk? Das besitzt ja auch 4 Anschlüsse für Temperatursensoren, mit denen man dann über die AquaSuite die LED Farben steuern kann. Kann man die Temperatur-Informationen auch nutzen, um damit die Lüfter zu steuern? Also nur mit dem Farbwerk, ohne zusätzlichen Aquaero. Also direkt über die Hardware/Software-Kombi Farbwerkt + Aquasuite oder durch exportieren der Ausgelesenen Werte z.B. zu Speedfan und dann Steuerung über Farbwerk + Speedfan + Mainboard-PWM.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit zusammen,
 kann mir einer sagen was das ist? Schmutz, Kalk, Luftbläschen oder doch was ganz anderes? Ist EK Flüssigkeit, Wakü Teile wurden vorm Einbau gereinigt


----------



## derTino (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schaut nach Luft aus.
Den Kreislauf erst vor kurzem befüllt?


----------



## D3N$0 (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja erst gestern Abend befüllt, das Bild ist auch von gestern. Habe heute morgen um kurz vor 6 nicht nochmal nachgeschaut ob sich was daran geändert hat 

Edit:
Die Pumpe (DDC) läuft aktuell auf 5V soll ich sie mal 1-2Tage mit Volldampf rennen lassen damit sich die Bläschen oder was das ist raus arbeiten können?


----------



## derTino (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, Pumpe mal Volldampf ist gut. Und mal das vorsichtig Case in alle Richtungen bewegen.

Pumpe an, laufen lassen, aus. Warten. Pumpe an, laufen lassen.... idealerweise nicht bei laufendem PC ^^


----------



## D3N$0 (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sei dazu gesagt das ich kein Wakü Anfänger bin, habe aber in den letzten 8 Jahren nur mit Destilliertem Wasser samt G48 gearbeitet. Ein Seitenfenster hatten meine alten Systeme auch keine 
Also entlüftet sollte das System schon sein.
Wenn ich gegen den AGB klopfe rührt sich nix. Habe den Rechner gestern Abend 3 Std benutzt und in dieser Zeit hat sich das ganze nicht gebessert.


----------



## v3nom (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Luft im Wasser steigt nicht sofort an die Oberfläche sondern setzt sich auch am AGB ab. Die Luftblasen sollten innerhalb der ersten Woche verschwunden sein. Einfach etwas Geduld haben.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok das beruhigt mich, habe mir nämlich einen Ablaufhahn gespart, da ich ein T-Stück zu wenig bestellt hatte  Das hätte dann beim entleeren wieder in einer großen Sauerei geendet. Werds mal weiter beobachten und berichten.


----------



## Beardo (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe vor mir eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen und habe dazu noch ein paar Fragen auf dir ich hoffe eine Antwort zu erhalten
1.	Hat hier bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit den diversen komplett Sets (von ekwb, alpha cool… usw) und kann mir sagen ob die sich lohnen oder ob es mehr sinn macht sich die Teile einzeln zu holen. Und welche Hersteller sind zu empfehlen und wovon sollte man die Finger lassen
2.	Macht es Sinn einen einzelnen 120mm Radiator einzubauen?
Zu meinem System, ich habe einen Ryzen 1600 und eine 1050ti (welche nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall ausgetauscht wird). Platz technisch wird es ein wenig enger da alles in einem corsair air 240 eingebaut ist. 
Vllt noch interessant zu wissen wäre das nur die CPU gekühlt werden soll, wenn nächstes Jahr die neue Grafikkarte kommt sollte die Möglichkeit aber auch vorhanden sein die kühlung darauf auszuweiten.
Ich hoffe ich habe alles verständlich beschrieben


----------



## Taskmaster (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Beardo

Einige von deinen Fragen werden aber schon im Sticky-Thread gelöst. Einfach mal reinschnuppern.

Und dann machst du wohl besser einen Thread nach diesem Schema auf, denn ich sehe bei dir noch viele, viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiele, ... viele Nachfragen kommen.


----------



## v3nom (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu 1: die EK Sets haben alle super Komponenten. Musst dir halt überlegen ob du ne kleine Pumpe im Set haben willst oder direkt ne D5.
zu 2: nur einen 120er? nein, außer du hast keinen Platz! Einen 120er zusätzlich? nur wenn du die Kühlleistung brauchst.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Einen 120er zusätzlich? Nur wenn du die Kühlleistung brauchst.



Wobei man dann wirklich schon über eine bessere Lösung nachdenken sollte, denn ein 120er bringt ja in einem Kreislauf im Allgemeinen nicht sonderlich viel mehr, oft nur irgendwas im niedrigen, einstelligen Temperaturbereich. Wenn es darum geht, vom "roten Bereich in den gelben zu kommen", wäre es vielleicht doch besser, auch dann einen größeren Radiator zu wählen (so es der Platz irgendwie zulässt) oder das Gehäuse als limitierender Faktor mit der Kühlung ganz zu verlassen (MoRa). Wenn man die ohnehin erreichte "Wohlfühltemperatur" im Kreislauf (nahezu) erreicht hat, etwas Platz noch da ist und ein paar wenige Grad einfach so noch runter möchte, kann man das natürlich machen und einfach so einen 120er dazu setzen.
Je kleiner die Fläche ist, desto stärker müssen die Lüfter aufdrehen. Man kann auch mit wenig Fläche kühlen. Eine Komponente wie eine einzelne CPU ginge mit einem 120er durchaus. Machen ja auch viele AiOs. Ist dann aber nichts für das empfindliche Ohr. Kommen mehr Komponenten hinzu, die zudem auch ordentlich Energie konsumieren/Wärme abgeben, dann wird das aber nichts mehr.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. November 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein 140er, den ich mir damals "eingebildet" habe  bringt  ~ 0,5 weniger im Delta @ 600 rpm - Lüfter ist ein noctua nf-p14s redux /1200
Wenn man die kosten dafür vergleicht, lüfter und Radiator wird einem nur schelcht. Nach fast 7 jahren wakue kann ich nur jedem raten - Extern  Ein besseres P/L verhältnis gibts einfach nicht !
(Wenn die Abwärme passt - GPU & CPU)


----------



## Tekkla (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat schon jemand ne Ahnung was Aqua Computer mit dem Hinweis im Update zur neuesten Aquasuite meint, wenn sie schreiben, dass dies bereits eine Vorbereitung für noch dieses Jahre kommende Erweiterungen ist?



> Insbesondere in der Firmware des aquaeros wurden viele Bereiche überarbeitet und noch dieses Jahr erscheinende Erweiterungen bereits integriert - mehr dazu in Kürze!


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Aquaero wird ein Firmware-Upgrade bekommen. Die Aquasuite ist auf die dort eingeplanten Änderungen bereits angepasst.
Was sich im Endeffekt ändert kann wohl höchstens Shoggy sagen.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Firmware ist schon neu. Es geht mir eher um die anstehenden Erweiterungen.


----------



## chischko (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus! 

Mein Nachbar hätte da gerne mal nen Problem, zu dem ich eure Meinung hören wollte bzw. Ideen brauche... 

Kurzversion: Er hat sich nen schallgedämmten Serverschrank gekauft und da kommt nun einiges rein (2*NAS, 2*19" Server, USV, Switches, Hardware-Firewall, Router, etc.) was ordentlich Wärme generiert. Der Schrank selbst hat 6 140er 14V Lüfter, die leider ziemlich stark hoch drehen und trotz Schalldämmung deutlich zu hören sind. Wie kann ich dem guten Mann helfen? 
Idee 1: Lüfter auf 12V oder 10V betreiben... Leider brauche ich dazu nen Netzteil was 60W dauerhaft @12 oder eben 10V leisten kann und ob die Lüfter das mitmachen steht in den Sternen... kein PWM sondern Spannungsreguliert. Modell o.Ä. steht aber nichts dran  
Idee 2: Die entstehende Abwärme mittels WaKü irgendwie nach draussen befördern... Innen 2* MoRa und außen 2 (Platz ist da!) und jeweils voll bestückt mit langsam drehenden Lüftern... Je länger ich über die Idee schreibe umso schwachsinniger kommt sie mir vor... 
Idee 3: ???? Bin um Inputs dankbar!


----------



## v3nom (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zu Idee 1: Einfach ein beliebiges PC NT nehmen, den 24-Pin mit nem Adapter "kurzschließen" (damit es läuft) und die 12V von EPS (4/8-Pin MB) und 6/8-Pin PCIe nehmen für die Lüfter. Ob 14->12V aber einen Unterschied macht bezeifel ich.

Zu Idee 2: Ich glaube nicht das der Wärmeübergang damit gut klappt.

Zu Idee 3: Langsamere Lüfter nehmen? Z.B. die 2000rpm Noctua Industrial.


----------



## DOcean (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Idee 4: Lüfter aus und schauen wo die Temps hingehen

Idee 5: Umbau auf leise Lüfter

60W nur für die Lüfter sind eine Hausnummer die bekommst praktisch nie leise... btw wo gibt es 14V Lüfter und was ist das fürn NT dabei?


----------



## Verminaard (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*chischko*, das Problem ist die Luftzu und Abfuhr.
Optimum meiner Meinung nach, alles mit Wasserkuehlern versehen, riesen Radiator extern, leise haben.
Funktioniert nur nicht ganz in dem Fall.
Zu viele verschiedene Komponenten. Selbst Switches, Router etc. erzeugen Waerme die abgefuehrt werden sollte.
Ich habe hier die Befuerchtung das keine der Loesungen wirklich kostenguenstig werden wird.
Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Wenn ich so recht ueberlege als Gedankenansatz: 
.) die vorhandenen Luefter via PC Netzteil (kann ja irgendeins sein, welches 60W liefern kann) betreiben, da eventuel eine kleine Steuerung/Widerstaende davor.
Nachteil: die Luft wird sich vielleicht stauen, alles wird waermer als wirklich gut
.) Luefter gegen leise Luefter austauschen (Noctua evtl?), teuer und Erfolg fraglich
.) versuchen von den Komponenten die am meisten Hitze produzieren, die Waerme via Wasserkuehlung aus dem Schrank zu fuehren und mit einem externen Radiator kuehlen.
Ich glaube Aquacomputer und Watercool bieten Industrieloesungen an (fuer Server).
.) Kombination aus den beiden letztgenannten Maßnahmen
.) den Schrank soweit wegstellen, das die Geraeuschkulisse nicht stoert


----------



## chischko (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter sind wie der gesamte Schrank von APC und er hat 2 von diesen Dingern verbaut: NetShelter CX Fan Booster Kit - APC - Germany 
60W für 3 Lüfter wie ich gerade sehe, also drehen die echt wie Seuche. 
Die 14V habe ich vom Netzteil direkt abgelesen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> *chischko*, das Problem ist die Luftzu und Abfuhr.
> Optimum meiner Meinung nach, alles mit Wasserkuehlern versehen, riesen Radiator extern, leise haben.
> Funktioniert nur nicht ganz in dem Fall.
> Zu viele verschiedene Komponenten. Selbst Switches, Router etc. erzeugen Waerme die abgefuehrt werden sollte.
> ...



Budget ist vergleichsweise hoch angesetzt, da er mit dem Schrank bzw. der darin befindlichen Infrastruktur Geld verdient. 
AC und WC werde ich mal wg. Industrieller Lösungen kontaktieren. Erfolg aber fraglich wie Du richtig bemerkt hast! 
Wegstellen kann er die Kiste nicht, weil Raum zu klein und ansonsten müsste er das Ding ins Gästezimmer stellen, da macht seine Alte nicht mit glaub ich


----------



## Verminaard (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Herkoemmliche Serverschrankluefter die mit den Halterungen genau fuer diesen Serverschrank ausgelegt sind und wo Lautstaerke absolut keine Rolle spielt.
Nicht zu gebrauchen wenn man sich irgendwo in der Naehe aufhaelt.
Von daher, sofern das Budget nicht ganz so wichtig ist, wuerde ich erstmal die Hauptwaermequellen so gut es geht eliminieren, und dann schauen ob es notwendig ist die Luefter eventuell noch zu tauschen.
Ein Lueftertausch kann auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn sich die Hitze dann nach dem Tausch staut.
Radiatoren innerhalb des Schrankes unterzubringen halte ich fuer keine gute Idee. Da arbeitet man wieder mit der vorgewaermten Luft.

Aqua Computer Homepage - RZ LOSUNGEN
Watercool Industrial Services | Watercool - Wasserkuhlung made in Germany


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, mal ein frage zum rücklauf und vorlauf.Ist es normal dass mein wasser unter moderater last (x265 recoden) vom Agb bis zum vorlaufmesspunkt 1,9 grad abkühlt ? da ist kein Radiator nichts dazwischen.
Weil zw vorlauf und rücklauf ist ein Delta von ~ 0,7 grad


----------



## Haarstrich (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Messungenauigkeit !?


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

naja - ich hab auf der cpu auslass seite auch noch einen sensor drinnen und der zeigt die fast gleiche temp an wie im Agb. Dawischen ist noch ein Magicool 360er.
Die komplette reihenfolge: AGB (27,2)--> Vorlauf(25,3) da gehts dann zum 420er & 200er --> Rücklauf (24,6) --> ab in die Grafikkarte und in den 140er(ausgang - 25,9)-- > Rein in die Cpu(ausgang - 27,5) --> dazwischen ist noch ein Magicool 360er und mündet in den AGB.

Edit: Außentemperatur zum messzeitpunkt 21.7


----------



## jamesblond23 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Weil zw vorlauf und rücklauf ist ein Delta von ~ 0,7 grad



Der Wert ist realistisch! 

Die 1,9 K jedoch nicht. Mein Tipp. Nimm ein Laptop oder zweiten PC und schließe darüber den Aquaero an. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass du einen hast, wenn du schon 3 Temperatursensoren hast. 

Dann kannst du alle Sensoren, die deine Wasserkühlung betreffen,  auf eine Temperatur anpassen mittels Offset.

Später wieder aquaero an deinem eigentlichen Rechner anschließen, und kontrollieren ob gpu und CPU auch mindestens die Wassertemperatur haben.


Etwas einfacher geht es, wenn du den Computer lange nichz benutz hast und so "kalt" startest, dann sofort die Sensoren anpassen. Das Wasser ist eigentlich hinreichend träge. 
Die pumpenleistung vorher noch auf das Maximum stellen,  dass hilft die Wassertemperatur einheitlich zu halten.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss zugeben alle sensoren bis auf dem im Agb sind von Aquacomputer. Im agb nutze ich einen, den man in den Anschluss reinschraubt, mit Messspitze. Hersteller hatte der keinen drauf, also no name.
Wenn ich morgen von der Arbeit heim komme, mache ich die temperatur Eichung  - Thx


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei niedrigen Temperaturen (ca. 20 - 25C°) zeigt mir meine GPU oft eine leicht niedrigere Temperatur an,
als der Sensor für die Wassertemperatur im Loop. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, welcher von beiden ungenauer ist .


----------



## v3nom (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das "Problem" habe ich auch. Ich würde mich eher auf die Wassertemperatur verlassen, denn die GPU Temperatur wird noch verrückter wenn sie unter 20°C fällt. Ist mir aufgefallen als ich mal die Wohnung gelüftet habe und durch den Mora das Wasser recht schnell bei ~18°C war und die GPU bei 16°C.


----------



## joylancer (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> .... Im agb nutze ich einen, den man in den Anschluss reinschraubt, mit Messspitze. Hersteller hatte der keinen drauf, also no name.
> .....


Darf man fragen, welchen du da nutzt?
Suche solch einen, oder vielleich hat einer noch einen Tubemeter rumliegen


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute die Temperaturkalibrierung gemacht. Da meine Uhren auch über ein Temperaturfunktion verfügen, habe ich zwei in das Zimmer gestellt. Leider sind auch diese ungenau. Hatte dann noch zusätzlich ein digitales Thermometer genommen. Schlussendlich hatte ich drei verschiede Temperaturwerte - 21. 5, 21.9,21.6 (Raum)
Ich hab dann die Sensoren auf 21,6 grad eingestellt (mit den offsets) Weil wenn ich den Pc länger nicht im betrieb hatte, dann müsste doch überall die gleiche Temperatur herrschen?

Was ich auch noch gelesen habe, alle Sensoren dem Eis test unterziehen.(Welche werte werden bei 0 grad angezeigt  und dann die offsetzt notieren) Nur das wird erst gemacht wenn ich die Wakue mal von Grund auf zerlege/reinige......



joylancer schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welchen du da nutzt?
> Suche solch einen, oder vielleich hat einer noch einen Tubemeter rumliegen



Schaut so aus wie im unten angeführten Link. Nur ich hab meinem von Amazon damals bekommen, da war er als "Temperatursensor G1/4" angegeben.
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor G1/4 fur VISION | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Deutschland


----------



## bennySB (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab heute die Temperaturkalibrierung gemacht. Da meine Uhren auch über ein Temperaturfunktion verfügen, habe ich zwei in das Zimmer gestellt. Leider sind auch diese ungenau. Hatte dann noch zusätzlich ein digitales Thermometer genommen. Schlussendlich hatte ich drei verschiede Temperaturwerte - 21. 5, 21.9,21.6 (Raum)
> Ich hab dann die Sensoren auf 21,6 grad eingestellt (mit den offsets) Weil wenn ich den Pc länger nicht im betrieb hatte, dann müsste doch überall die gleiche Temperatur herrschen?
> 
> Was ich auch noch gelesen habe, alle Sensoren dem Eis test unterziehen.(Welche werte werden bei 0 grad angezeigt  und dann die offsetzt notieren) Nur das wird erst gemacht wenn ich die Wakue mal von Grund auf zerlege/reinige......
> ...



Kleiner Tipp zu deiner Eis Messung:

Wenn du das wirklich mal durchführen willst gehst du wie folgt vor um sicher zu stellen, dass auch 0° herrschen:

Schüssel mit kaltem Wasser vorbereiten und solange Eiswürfel nachfüllen bis diese nicht mehr (bzw. kaum noch) schmelzen. 
Hast du diesen Punkt erreicht, hast du eine annähernde Temperatur von 0° erreicht.


----------



## jamesblond23 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch gelesen habe, alle Sensoren dem Eis test unterziehen.(Welche werte werden bei 0 grad angezeigt  und dann die offsetzt notieren) Nur das wird erst gemacht wenn ich die Wakue mal von Grund auf zerlege/reinige......



Generell nicht verkehrt, aber auch nicht optimal. Ein Temperatursensor (einfacher Widerstand) arbeitet nicht vollständig linear.  Deshlab möchte man möglichst genau an der Temperatur die später vorherrscht anfangen zu kalibrieren.  

So hast du nur die Gewissheit,  dass bei 0*C die Temperaturen gleich sind. Bis sie deine Wassertemperatur von ~ 30-35*C erreicht haben, können da schon wieder Differenzen enstanden sein.

Ich weiß nicht ob es ein nennenswerten, quantitativen Unterschied macht, aber qualitativ sollte die "Kalibrierung" immer am AP gesetzt werden.

Ansonsten,  soooo wichtig ist es auch wieder nicht. Nimm die Methode, die dir am einfachsten erscheint. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin eine Frage, da ich gerade mal wieder mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Wakü einzubauen.

Da auf meinem Schreibtisch rechts kein platz ist, links aber noch n Beistelltisch möglich wäre, brauche ich n Gehäuse mit invertierbarem Mainboard Tray. Man will die Wakü ja dann sehen, wenn man schon so viel Geld ins Hobby steckt.  Welche Gehäuse mit Tempered Glass und invertierbarem Mainboard Tray würden sich für eine interne Wakü anbieten? System siehe Signatur. Grafikkarte wird vermutlich mitte/ende 2018 aufgerüstet.


----------



## Beardo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Moin eine Frage, da ich gerade mal wieder mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Wakü einzubauen.
> 
> Da auf meinem Schreibtisch rechts kein platz ist, links aber noch n Beistelltisch möglich wäre, brauche ich n Gehäuse mit invertierbarem Mainboard Tray. Man will die Wakü ja dann sehen, wenn man schon so viel Geld ins Hobby steckt.  Welche Gehäuse mit Tempered Glass und invertierbarem Mainboard Tray würden sich für eine interne Wakü anbieten? System siehe Signatur. Grafikkarte wird vermutlich mitte/ende 2018 aufgerüstet.



Hast du dir mal die Dark Base Gehäuse von bqQuiet! angeschaut?
DARK BASE leise PC Gehause fur Ihren PC von be quiet!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hab ich. Auch das Dark Base 700, was mir von denen bis jetzt am besten gefällt. Nur ist da die Frage wie gut sich da eine Wakü realisieren lässt, aufgrund des Deckels.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fand das Dark Base 700 ursprünglich sehr spannend, allerdings ist die Problematik mit dem Airflow noch viel schlimmer als beim Dark Base (Pro) 900.
Durch den geschlossenen Deckel eignet es sich das Gehäuse ohne Modifikationen eigentlich nur für Luftkühlung.
Das Mounting  für Radis/Lüfter ist sehr gut aber der Airflow ist es nicht.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Ich habs befürchtet. 
Beim DBP900 würde sich dann ja 420er radi in der front intake anbieten mit nem 280er/360 oben outtake wenn man den hinteren silent wings einblasen lässt, richtig? (der ist invertiret dann ja weiter unten.


----------



## Beardo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ansonsten würde mir als invertiertes Gehäuse nur noch das Coolermaster C700P einfallen
Die 2 die es von Corsair gibt haben kein temp. Glass


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mmmh ok danke, da sind die darkbase 100mal schöner. 
Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich den Loop mit Primochill Vue befülle, wie lang kann man das dann drin lassen, bzw wie wäre der Wartungsintervall?

Sonstige Wakü geeignete Gehäuse mit tempered glas ohne invertriertes Mainboard? Vielleicht lässt sich das Gehäuse ja irgendwie parallel zur langen Kante des Schreibtisches hinter den Monitor stellen irgendwie.


----------



## v3nom (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Beim DBP900 würde sich dann ja 420er radi in der front intake anbieten mit nem 280er/360 oben outtake wenn man den hinteren silent wings einblasen lässt, richtig? (der ist invertiret dann ja weiter unten.



Lieber vorne und oben als Intake!


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht da dann der 140er hinten ausblasend? oder baut man dann im boden noch einen rein?

Wakü Trend sind gerade die Norprene Schläuche, wegen den Weichmachern.
Transparent und ohne Weichmacher gibts vermutlich nur als hardtube, richtig?

Weil mir schwebt ein Build vor mit Primochill Vue Sky Blue oder rotes (razer red), da soll man dass natürlich auch ein bisschen bewundern können, außerhalb von AGB und CPU Block. (GPU sieht man ja ohne riser Kabel und stehender montage nicht mehr.)


----------



## DARPA (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Primochill Vue ist ja ganz neu am Markt, da gibt es noch keine richtige Langzeiterfahrung. Aber teste ruhig mal, mein Nachbar interessiert sich dafür 

Die Blöcke, die JayzTwoCents nach 2 Monaten zerlegt hatte, sahen zumindest gut aus.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach bis das Projekt umgesetzt wird, dauerts noch. Momentan plane ich mit Sommer 18, da steht dann evtl eh ein Grakaupdate an, da könnte man dann gleich basteln und ordentlich geld ausgeben


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Das Primochill Vue ist ja ganz neu am Markt, da gibt es noch keine richtige Langzeiterfahrung. Aber teste ruhig mal, mein Nachbar interessiert sich dafür
> 
> Die Blöcke, die JayzTwoCents nach 2 Monaten zerlegt hatte, sahen zumindest gut aus.



WaKü***Quatsch***Thread - Seite 3646

Ich glaube nicht das das Vue sehr viel besser ist als das Zeugs welches es jetzt schon gibt.
Toll aussehen, jA! Wuerd ich auch gern wo verbauen. 
Ich glaub halt nicht an Wundermittel.


----------



## v3nom (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Reicht da dann der 140er hinten ausblasend? oder baut man dann im boden noch einen rein?



Ja, reicht! 
Neopren nutze ich auch, find ich klasse. Wakü läuft schon seit nem Jahr mit der gleichen klaren Flüssigkeit ohne Probleme.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Norprene hat schon was, aber dann brauch ich den Rechner nicht schön machen und kann ihn unterm Tisch lassen ohne Sichtfenster.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Norprene oder Neopren? Und man kann auch mit schwarzen Schläuchen sowie glänzenden Fittings hübsche Sachen machen, die ein Seitenfenster und obendrein unterm Tisch nicht schlecht machen.


----------



## v3nom (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich find es sieht gut aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit schwarzer Folie kann man dem Seitenfenster noch ein lustiges Finish verpassen. Das DB700 hat mich da inspiriert.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie gesagt ich finds schon recht schön, nur bin ich nach wie vor auf VUE eingeschossen, da müssen schon ein paar transparente Schläuche sein.


----------



## ebastler (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Norprene oder Neopren? Und man kann auch mit schwarzen Schläuchen sowie glänzenden Fittings hübsche Sachen machen, die ein Seitenfenster und obendrein unterm Tisch nicht schlecht machen.


Oder man nimmt schwarze Schläuche und schwarze fittings wie ich. Ich mag schwarz.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> da müssen schon ein paar transparente Schläuche sein.


 Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt, dass transparente Schläuche jedweden Herstellers über kurz oder lang Probleme mit sich lösenden Weichmachern verursachen. Ich finde das VUE Zeugs auch extrem stylish, doch wenn ich mir das zusammen mit Schläuchen und deren Problemen kombiniert vorstelle, dann vergeht mir die Laune daran.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachdem ich meine ersten transparenten Schläuche gesehen hatte die ich mit blauer Kühlflüssigkeit von AT betrieben hatte, vergings mir auch. Ich bin dann lieber zu farbigen Schläuche und destiliertem Wasser mit etwas Zusatz gewechselt.
Läuft bisher ohne Probleme oder sichtbare Auswaschungen oder Ablagerungen.
Technisch bedingt hat jeder flexible Schlauch irgendeine Art Weichmacher enthalten. Ist nur immer die Frage ob und wie stark der sich löst. Wird ja scheinbar meistens durch die Zusätze im Wasser hervorgerufen.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen glasrohre im sichtbereich und norprene oder aehnlich wos egal ist.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, ich könnte auch Hardtubes für den Bereich  von AGB -> CPU -> GPU einsetzen und den Rest mit Norprene. Könnte schon ganz gut aussehen. Und man hat das Problem mit den Weichmachern nicht.

Gut, wenden wir uns den Radiatoren zu.

Ich tendiere momentan zu Hardwarelabs. Wobei die Magicoool slims ja nicht schlecht sind was Preis/Leistung betrifft.  Da springen bei 2 Radis gleich mal gut 40€ ersparnis raus.  Und neue Hardware wird tendenziell ja immer effizienter also auch weniger warm.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch schon mal auf Hardtubes spekuliert, optisch sind die schon ein echtes Highlight. Ich habe aber in letzter Zeit zu viel am PC rumgebaut, so dass ich mit biegen nicht hinterhergekommen wäre, oder zimindest viel Material verballert hätte. 
Da ist man mit Schläuchen halt wesentlich flexibler und kommt günstiger weg. Aktuell bin ich ziemlich fertig mit meinem Build und falls ich mal zu viel Geld übrig habe wage ich mich vielleicht auch mal an Hardtubes.


----------



## v3nom (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich finds schon recht schön, nur bin ich nach wie vor auf VUE eingeschossen, da müssen schon ein paar transparente Schläuche sein.



Das VUE scheint auhc nicht ohne Fehler zu sein... im Luxx von schon von einem Anwender mit Problemen berichtet.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dieser eine Bericht geistert seit kurzem durchs Netz. Außer einem bissigen Kommentar und den Bildern ist dem nichts Erhellendes zu entnehmen. Alle Kommentatoren stürzen sich auch auf die Aussage, dass zu einer höheren Wassertemperatur geraten wird. Ohne zu wissen mit welchen Temps der Loop in dem Bericht läuft, ist sowas ziemlich unseriös. Ich würde auf gerade diesen einen Bericht wegen der vielen fehlende Informationen nicht allzu viel geben.


----------



## derTino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da mein GPU-Block noch Probleme macht und ich aber basteln mag, stell ich mal kurz paar Bilder rein und frag mal, wo ich den Durchflusssensor am besten einbinden kann.

Das Wasser im Loop geht folgenden Weg.
AGB - Pumpe - 240 Deckel - CPU - Platzhalter für GPU - 360 Front unten rein/oben raus - AGB

Vor dem Eingang den 360 Radi (tiefster Punkt) wird noch der abgebildete Abzweig eingebaut. Da das T-Stück highflow ist, hatte ich erst überlegt, den DFS davor einzubauen. Zwischen T-Stück und Eingang des Radiator. Würde somit im sichtbaren Bereich liegen. Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee? Den DFS auf dem Weg zum AGB würde mir am besten gefallen, da ich dort den theoretisch tiefsten Wert des Durchflusses haben sollte oder?
Das Handbuch hüllt sich in Schweigen und gibt nur vor, dass der DFS nicht direkt nach Winkeln und eingebaut werden sollte bzw. selbige an ihn angeschlossen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bau ihn dahin, wo er dir am besten gefällt. Ich habe meinen DFS an zig verschiedenen Stellen gehabt. Mal senkrecht, mal horizontal, mal auf der Seite stehend, mal liegend, mal vor einem Winkel, mal danach und musste lernen, dass es vollkommen egal war. Die Werte waren so gut wie identisch.


----------



## derTino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spitze, danke dir. Dann verschwindet er im nicht sichtbaren Teil des Gehäuses. Weswegen hat man sonst ein Zweikammersystem.


----------



## DARPA (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Bau ihn dahin, wo er dir am besten gefällt. Ich habe meinen DFS an zig verschiedenen Stellen gehabt. Mal senkrecht, mal horizontal, mal auf der Seite stehend, mal liegend, mal vor einem Winkel, mal danach und musste lernen, dass es vollkommen egal war. Die Werte waren so gut wie identisch.



Wenn du einen mechanischen Flügelrad DFM hast, ist es tatsächlich egal bzw. sind die bauartbedingt weniger anfällig. Er hat aber nen DFM, der nach Differenzdruck misst. Daher benötigt man eine gerade Ein- und Auslaufstrecke (Mindestlänge steht bestimmt im Manual). 

Der Durchfluss ist im Loop übrigens konstant. Also demnach ist die Position egal. Die baulische Situation s.o. bestimmt also den Einbauort.


----------



## derTino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DARPA: Dankeschön. Steht eben nix drinnen im Handbuch. 
Im Web las ich auch was von einer geraden Strecke etc. Aber im Handbuch steht wieder nichts. Nur die Anschlüsse sind beschrieben und gut ist es. Weiß nicht mal, ob ich den so von schräg nach schief einbauen kann.  Ich werds wohl doch einfach mal testen. 
Zur Not kann ich ja noch immer bei Aquacomputer im Forum nachschlagen und hier Feedback geben.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Er hat aber nen DFM, der nach Differenzdruck misst. Daher benötigt man eine gerade Ein- und Auslaufstrecke (Mindestlänge steht bestimmt im Manual).


Wieder was gelernt. Danke! Ist die Lage - senkrecht oder waagerecht oder gar schräg - egal?


----------



## Haarstrich (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Produktbeschreibung im Shop bei AC:

"Hinweis zum Einbau im Kühlkreislauf:
Für eine korrekte Messung empfehlen wir vor und hinter dem Sensor ein gerades Stück Schlauch von mind. 5 cm Länge zu verwenden. Am Sensor selbst sollten zudem keine gewinkelten Anschlüsse verwendet werden."

Zur Lage wird keine Aussage gemacht. Denke aber das aufgrund des Messprinzips die Einbaulage egal ist.


----------



## derTino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Spitze, vielen Dank.  Muss ich eiskalt übersehen haben bzw. hab ich den Sensor auch woanders gekauft. Vermutlich die berühmten Tomaten auf den Augen... :-/


----------



## micindustries (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage nach euren Erfahrungen: Ist es normal dass Bestellabwicklungen bei AC gefühlt ewig dauern? In meiner ersten Bestellung haben sie zwei Tage gebraucht um die Zahlung (PayPal) als eingegangen zu erkennen. Jetzt in der zweiten Bestellung sind es mit heute auch schon wieder zwei Tage, und es steht noch immer dran dass man auf den Zahlungseingang (wieder PayPal) wartet. Das nervt mich grad "ein wenig", weil ich dieses WE meinen Ryzen und die 1080Ti wassern wollte


----------



## Shutterfly (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso nicht bei solchen Fragen AC direkt anschreiben und fragen was Sache ist?


----------



## Verminaard (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wieso nicht bei solchen Fragen AC direkt anschreiben und fragen was Sache ist?



Weil er sich eine schneller Antwort als in fruehestens zwei Tagen erhofft?
Nur so eine Vermutung


----------



## micindustries (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil er sich eine schneller Antwort als in fruehestens zwei Tagen erhofft?
> Nur so eine Vermutung


Erstens das und zweitens war es ja eine Frage nach der persönlichen Erfahrung der Nutzer hier. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass ich an einem Wochenende von AC eine schnelle Antwort bekomme 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... die Damen und Herren von AC sind leider nicht die schnellsten. War eigentlich fast immer so und nervt nicht nur dich.


----------



## DARPA (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bestellt mal bei Watercool, dann wisst ihr was warten heisst ^^


----------



## Verminaard (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und trotz dessen wird immer wieder empfohlen bei den Herstellern direkt zu bestellen anstatt unliebsame und bei der Community in Schieflage geratene Haendler zu unterstuetzen.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Bestellt mal bei Watercool, dann wisst ihr was warten heisst ^^


Also die waren super flott mit meinem Heatkiller Tube.

Aquacomputer hat bei mir zwar ewig lange die Pumpe nicht lieferbar gehabt, aber der Support war ebenfalls sehr schnell und kompetent.


----------



## Haarstrich (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sowohl AC als auch WC haben auf ihren Websites eigene Foren. WC ist auch auf HWLuxx mit einem Hersteller-Thread vertreten. Bei Fragen zu Bestellungen und Lieferzeiten würde ich aber den direkten Kontakt per Mail oder Telefon zum jeweiligen Support suchen, da werden sie wohl besser geholfen. Ansonsten, um die Frage des TE zu persönlichen Erfahrungen zu beantworten, ich hatte bisher bei Beiden keinerlei Probleme mit meinen Bestellungen. Und ja, am Wochenende ist das wohl schwieriger, obwohl ich Shoggy von AC schon zu jeder Zeit im HWLuxx-Forum aktiv gesehen habe.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Momentan sind keine Lieferzeiten "normal". Ich warte seit einer Woche auf einen Fernseher, den DHL wegen Überlastung irgendwo in Hessen zwischengeparkt hat. -.-


----------



## SpatteL (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup, also Shoggy ist (fast) immer auch am Wochenende in den Foren aktiv (zumindest bei HW Luxx).
Aber eine Aussage zu einem Bestellstatus kann er dann natürlich nicht machen.


----------



## butzbert (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also hab 3 Bestellungen bei AC gemacht. Super schneller Versand und find die 
Super Nett am Telefon. Was bisschen blöd ist der Lagerbestand der auf der Website 
Angezeigt wird ist nicht aktuell. Die haben teilweise Produkte im Lager die als nicht
Lagernd angezeigt sind.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Momentan sind keine Lieferzeiten "normal". Ich warte seit einer Woche auf einen Fernseher, den DHL wegen Überlastung irgendwo in Hessen zwischengeparkt hat. -.-



Das liegt daran, dass die ganzen Lieferfirmen wie GLS,DHL usw. besonders jetzt massiv mit „Paketen“ überschwemmt werden. Von den einzelnen Lieferanten werden Quoten verlangt von denen Sie wissen, dass diese nicht an einem Arbeitstag realisierbar sind (Masse)
Deswegen wandern die Paket zum Großteil einfach in Partnerstadions ab(wenn überhaupt), auch wenn man zum Zeitpunkt x an der Angegebenen Adresse anzutreffen war.

Ist das korrekt? Nein Ich habe Schlussendlich ja dafür bezahlt(I.d.r weiß das Managment genau wie es in einer Firma zugeht und duldet das Vorgehen)
Leider ist es noch immer ein Witz, wie hoch die Transportkosten sind. Sicher drücken die Firmen durch die schiere Masse die Preise, jedoch bedenkt hierbei niemand welche Menge Co2 man dadurch verursacht. Transport von China nach Hamburg? Die Tanker fahren mit Schweröl, da gibts keinen Partikelfilter oder SCRkat. Selbe auch beim Flugzeug!
(Den Co2 Zertifikatsmarkt kann man so oder so vergessen, die Umwelt schädigen war noch nie so „günstig“)

Generell noch zu Bestellprozesse(Bezug auf Aqucomputer oder Watercool):
Wenn man ein Fähiges Erp-System im Hintergrund hat, dann ist der Bestellvorgang,Zahlungseingang bis zur Fakturierung der Rechnung komplett automatisch. Selbst den Ware bestand kann man vollkommen autonom von einer „Mini-KI“ verwalten lassen und so eine automatische Nachbestellung veranlassen.
Wenn man glaubt dass man hier wirklich noch „Menschen“ braucht der Irrt sich gewaltig 
Im moment ist der Mensch noch „günstiger“…...


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Also hab 3 Bestellungen bei AC gemacht. Super schneller Versand und find die
> Super Nett am Telefon. Was bisschen blöd ist der Lagerbestand der auf der Website
> Angezeigt wird ist nicht aktuell. Die haben teilweise Produkte im Lager die als nicht
> Lagernd angezeigt sind.



Oder anders rum, lagernd angezeigt aber nicht lagernd. Dafür schneller Versand wenn das Zeug mal lagernd ist und wirklich guten Support, die Erfahrung hatte ich auch.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ist das korrekt? Nein Ich habe Schlussendlich ja dafür bezahlt(I.d.r weiß das Managment genau wie es in einer Firma zugeht und duldet das Vorgehen)
> Leider ist es noch immer ein Witz, wie hoch die Transportkosten sind. Sicher drücken die Firmen durch die schiere Masse die Preise, jedoch bedenkt hierbei niemand welche Menge Co2 man dadurch verursacht. Transport von China nach Hamburg? Die Tanker fahren mit Schweröl, da gibts keinen Partikelfilter oder SCRkat. Selbe auch beim Flugzeug!
> (Den Co2 Zertifikatsmarkt kann man so oder so vergessen, die Umwelt schädigen war noch nie so „günstig“)



Man sollte nicht vergessen in welch prekären Beschäftigungsverhältnissen die Zusteller arbeiten.  Wir zahlen noch viel zu wenig für den Transport. Hinsichtlich CO² wäre eine Gegenüberstllung mal ganz interessant. Was erzeugt am Ende mehr? Der moderne Versandhandel oder der Bürger mit dem Auto auf dem Weg zum stationären Handel? Mein Bauchgefühl sagt Letzteres. Der Seetransport lässt sich schwerlich vermeiden. Das ginge nur, wenn wir wieder hier im Land bzw. Europa produzieren ließen. Die Folgen wären weitaus höhere Preise bei einem anstieg der Umweltverschmutzung, die wir doch so erfolgreich nach Fernost ausgelagert haben.



ebastler schrieb:


> Oder anders rum, lagernd angezeigt aber nicht lagernd. Dafür schneller Versand wenn das Zeug mal lagernd ist und wirklich guten Support, die Erfahrung hatte ich auch.


 Und keine Versandkosten ab 20 €... Ist schon toll, aber nicht gut.


----------



## Shoggy (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage nach euren Erfahrungen: Ist es normal dass Bestellabwicklungen bei AC gefühlt ewig dauern? In meiner ersten Bestellung haben sie zwei Tage gebraucht um die Zahlung (PayPal) als eingegangen zu erkennen. Jetzt in der zweiten Bestellung sind es mit heute auch schon wieder zwei Tage, und es steht noch immer dran dass man auf den Zahlungseingang (wieder PayPal) wartet. Das nervt mich grad "ein wenig", weil ich dieses WE meinen Ryzen und die 1080Ti wassern wollte



Den Zahlungsstatus im Webshop kannst du im Grunde ignorieren. Die Zahlungen werden unabhängig von der Zahlungsweise jeden Tag (Mo - Fr) mehrmals zugewiesen. Was lagernd ist geht in der Regel binnen ein bis zwei Tagen raus. Wenn kein Versand erfolgt kann man bereits davon ausgehen, dass etwas fehlt, auch wenn der Shop das Gegenteil behauptet.

Zum Shop an sich kann ich auch nur sagen:


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen in welch prekären Beschäftigungsverhältnissen die Zusteller arbeiten.  Wir zahlen noch viel zu wenig für den Transport. Hinsichtlich CO² wäre eine Gegenüberstllung mal ganz interessant. Was erzeugt am Ende mehr? Der moderne Versandhandel oder der Bürger mit dem Auto auf dem Weg zum stationären Handel? Mein Bauchgefühl sagt Letzteres. Der Seetransport lässt sich schwerlich vermeiden. Das ginge nur, wenn wir wieder hier im Land bzw. Europa produzieren ließen. Die Folgen wären weitaus höhere Preise bei einem anstieg der Umweltverschmutzung, die wir doch so erfolgreich nach Fernost ausgelagert haben.



Ich stimme dir vollen zu, vielleicht ist der Sarkasmus zu stark durchgekommen, habe gemeint, dass es keine Preistransparenz im Pakethandel gibt. Die Pakte müsste eben viel Teurer sein, wenn man Faktoren wie Umwelt und fairen Lohn hineinrechnet! (Nur sind teilweise die Produktpreis so dermaßen unter dem UVP, dass man diesen Preis nicht im Geschäft um die Ecke bekommt)
Leider sind solche Mcjobsgewünscht, weil in diesen meist keine Gewerkschaft installiert ist, massiv Unterbezahlt.Mindestlohn ist kein Fairer Lohn!
[Ich erinner mich noch an eine Rede von Schulz wo es mir die Nackenhaare aufgestellt hat. Inkompetenz in Person, der prädigt wie gut es doch ist ,dass man schon Jahr für Jahr massiv hohe Leistungsbilanzüberschüsse erzielt hat und wie gut das doch ist.Wenn man reden von Schulz im Europaparlament gehört hat und welche Politik er dort vertren hat, dann ist er als SPD Chef einfach nur unglaubwürdig!]


----------



## micindustries (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Den Zahlungsstatus im Webshop kannst du im Grunde ignorieren. Die Zahlungen werden unabhängig von der Zahlungsweise jeden Tag (Mo - Fr) mehrmals zugewiesen. Was lagernd ist geht in der Regel binnen ein bis zwei Tagen raus. Wenn kein Versand erfolgt kann man bereits davon ausgehen, dass etwas fehlt, auch wenn der Shop das Gegenteil behauptet.
> 
> Zum Shop an sich kann ich auch nur sagen:


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das mit der Zahlung find ich okay, dass aber die gezeigte von der tatsächlichen Lagermenge so abweichen kann, finde ich bedenklich. Wenn es mal wieder dringend ist, werde ich künftig wohl auf andere Bezugsquellen ausweichen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## derTino (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt. Danke! Ist die Lage - senkrecht oder waagerecht oder gar schräg - egal?



Das fragt ich mich auch. Und Shoggy. Der gab mir netterweise folgende Antwort:



> ...
> die Einbaulage spielt bei dem Sensor keine Rolle da es keine mechanischen Teile gibt.
> ...



edit: für die Suche flow 200, DFS, Differenzdruck, Einbaulage


----------



## butzbert (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das mit der Zahlung find ich okay, dass aber die gezeigte von der tatsächlichen Lagermenge so abweichen kann, finde ich bedenklich. Wenn es mal wieder dringend ist, werde ich künftig wohl auf andere Bezugsquellen ausweichen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Du kannst auch einfach bei AC anrufen und Fragen ob alles da ist.


----------



## L4D2K (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, mal ne Frage an die Leute, die die Aquasuite und Windows 10 1709 benutzen, wenn ihr das Windows-Update von heute installiert (KB4051963), bekommt ihr dann auch die Fehlermeldung das die Aquasuit nicht mehr funktioniert?
Bei mir startet die Aquasuit minimiert mit Windows und der Übersicht direkt auf dem Desktop.
Wenn ich die Aquasuit dann mit der .exe starten wollte bekam ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Habe dann das Windows-Update deinstalliert, wonach alles wieder normal funktioniert hat.


----------



## derTino (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir keine Veränderung feststellbar. Funktioniert so, wie es soll.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Moin eine Frage, da ich gerade mal wieder mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Wakü einzubauen.
> 
> Da auf meinem Schreibtisch rechts kein platz ist, links aber noch n Beistelltisch möglich wäre, brauche ich n Gehäuse mit invertierbarem Mainboard Tray. Man will die Wakü ja dann sehen, wenn man schon so viel Geld ins Hobby steckt.  Welche Gehäuse mit Tempered Glass und invertierbarem Mainboard Tray würden sich für eine interne Wakü anbieten? System siehe Signatur. Grafikkarte wird vermutlich mitte/ende 2018 aufgerüstet.



Hab zu der Thematik noch das Thermaltake Core X5 Tempered Glas entdeckt. Nur leider sieht die Front sehr billig aus und gefällt mir gar nicht. 

Tendenz geht momentan zum Dark Base Pro 900 (deckel etwas modden). Es sei denn BQ plant für 2018 einen refresh des DBP 900? (eine Netzteilabdeckung wäre ganz schön, besser belüfteter Deckel und so ne Beleuchtung wie am DB 700)


----------



## Beardo (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Hab zu der Thematik noch das Thermaltake Core X5 Tempered Glas entdeckt. Nur leider sieht die Front sehr billig aus und gefällt mir gar nicht.
> 
> Tendenz geht momentan zum Dark Base Pro 900 (deckel etwas modden). Es sei denn BQ plant für 2018 einen refresh des DBP 900? (eine Netzteilabdeckung wäre ganz schön, besser belüfteter Deckel und so ne Beleuchtung wie am DB 700)



//Edit: 
Man sollte den Post auch ordentlich lesen 


Kann man das Corsair Carbide Air 540 so wie das 240er falschherum aufstellen? Dann wäre das vielleicht noch eine Option


----------



## v3nom (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> eine Netzteilabdeckung wäre ganz schön



Im Luxx bietet die einer an, der biegt die aus Edelstahl und lackiert die auch auf Wunsch. Ich habe meine unlackierte dann mit schwarzer Folie beklebt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man Netzteil-Abdeckungen möchte, dann empfehle ich hier: L-Profil aus Blech online bestellen - Maschinenbau Feld

Hab dort schon diverse Teile für Mods bestellt und war mit der Arbeit bislang immer zufrieden. Dort gibts dann auch die Möglichkeit von Aluminium. Was leichter ist und günstiger sein sollte.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Im Luxx bietet die einer an, der biegt die aus Edelstahl und lackiert die auch auf Wunsch. Ich habe meine unlackierte dann mit schwarzer Folie beklebt



Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Noch n paar Fragen zum DBP 900:
1. funktionieren die SW3 an einer Aquaero? Hab da was von Problemen gelesen. Ansonsten würde ich eh die Noctua Chromax in schwarz nehmen.
2. Könnte man auch einfach den PWM ausgang einer Aquaero 5 an die Lüftersteuerng des DBP hängen und da dran dann die Radi Lüfter? 
3. würde ich mir einen normale Dark Base 900 Deckel bestellen um den zu modden. Vorteil: Qi Ladestation frisst keinen platz, dadurch vermutlich 2x 420er Radiatoren möglich? (Front & Top).


----------



## v3nom (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu 1: per PWM machen die SW3 Probleme, ja. 
zu 2: die Lüftersteuerung des DBP900 macht da wohl ihr eigenes Ding und nimmt ein PWM Signal und setzt das in eine entsprechende Spannung um. Könnte klappen, aber wozu?
zu 3: sollte gehen. Kostet 25€


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein einzelner SW3 lässt sich nach meiner Erfahrung (120 mm) nur schlecht via Aquaero regeln. Die Drehzahl fällt von 100 auf 98 Prozent PWM um rund ein Drittel bei 54 Prozent bleibt der Lüfter beinahe stehen. Das Aquaero verlässt sich darauf, dass Endgeräte gemäß Intel-Spezifikation den PWM-Pull-Up übernehmen, aber beim SW3 fällt dieser sehr schwach aus. Ich konnnte im Test seinerzeit mit nur einem Exemplar nicht überprüfen, wie viele SW3 für ein akzeptables Signal zusammengeschaltet werden müssen, aber ein SW2 zusätzlich hat die Probleme behoben. Theoretisch müssten auch die Widerstands-Basteleien für D5-PWM-Pumpen ganz ohne Pull-Up funktionieren – oder man regelt einfach analog. Das ist schließlich die Stärke des Aquaero


----------



## derTino (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Beardo schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man das Corsair Carbide Air 540 so wie das 240er falschherum aufstellen? Dann wäre das vielleicht noch eine Option



Leider nicht.


----------



## L4D2K (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe 6 SW3 an einem Anschluss des Aquaero 6lt, im idel laufen die mit 64%PWM (530RPM) und unter Last um die  70% PWM (680RPM).
Gesteuert wird nach der Wassertemperatur.
Hatte mich auch anfangs gewundert warum die sich so schwierig regeln lassen(Verhältnis von PWM % zur Drehzahl), im vergleich zu den Noctua F12.


----------



## v3nom (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier sieht man die Problematik: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm High-Speed fan – Page 3


----------



## Woodmaniac (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl fällt von 100 auf 98 Prozent PWM um rund ein Drittel bei 54 Prozent bleibt der Lüfter beinahe stehen.



Wusste ich noch nicht, und dachte mein Aquaero augang wäre Defekt.


----------



## micindustries (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> 1. funktionieren die SW3 an einer Aquaero? Hab da was von Problemen gelesen. Ansonsten würde ich eh die Noctua Chromax in schwarz nehmen.
> 2. Könnte man auch einfach den PWM ausgang einer Aquaero 5 an die Lüftersteuerng des DBP hängen und da dran dann die Radi Lüfter?
> 3. würde ich mir einen normale Dark Base 900 Deckel bestellen um den zu modden. Vorteil: Qi Ladestation frisst keinen platz, dadurch vermutlich 2x 420er Radiatoren möglich? (Front & Top).



Zu 1.: Ich habe insgesamt 5 SW3 (2x 140, 3x 120) am Aquaero, die für mein Empfinden alle normal laufen. Allerdings wusste ich bis heute selber nicht, dass es da Probleme geben kann und habe dementsprechend nicht darauf geachtet.

Zu 2.: Passe, da keine Erfahrung

Zu 3.: Wie Venom sagte, 25€ direkt von bq. Weiter vorne im Thread hat schonmal jemand über eine entsprechende Modifikation am Deckel berichtet, inklusive Bilder und Erklärung. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wer das war, aber über etwas suchen oder mit Hilfe der anderen Nutzer hier, wirst das sicher finden. Eventuell schau ich später mal ob ich es finde, aktuell bin ich einfach zu müde und damit zu faul


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem Deckel war ich: [Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup ich meinte v3noms Deckel mod. Sieht man der einfachsten und saubersten Lösung aus. 

Taugen die SW3 denn überhaupt was auf nem Radiator? Ansonsten würde ich die Verkaufen und gleich Noctua only verbauen auf den Radiatoren.
Und ich hab auf hwluxx in nem thread gelesen, dass zusätzlich in der Front und Top noch Stellen mit klebeband abgedichtet wurden. Welche Stellen waren das?


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die SW3 sind gute Lüfter, auch auf Radiatoren, aber ich mag den offenen Rahmen nicht. Besonders bei so nem gehäuse wie dem DBP900 will man jedes bischen Druck der Lüfter direkt auf den Radiator bringen und nicht durch offene Seiten des Lüfters verlieren. Die SW3 sind auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht unhörbar. Mit Noctua-Lüfter (nicht die industrial!) kommt man da deutlich laufruhiger weg.
Das abdichten kommt auch von mir. Das Problem beim DBP900 ist das durch die restriktiven Lüfterschlitze es für die Luft oft einfacher ist aus dem inneren wieder angesaugt zu werden (anstelle von draußen) oder es einfacher ist nach innen gedrückt zu werden (anstelle es raus zu bekommen). Für die bestmöglich Kühlung muss man der Luft den Weg definitv vorgeben und alle Möglichkeiten nehmen einen ungewünschten Weg zu wählen.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Find ich interessant, dass die SW3 am aquaero solche Probleme machen. Hatte damals überlegt mir auch einen zu holen, habe mich dann jedoch für Splitter und Steuerung über Mainboard entschieden. Dort funktioniert (zum Glück) alles problemlos


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, dann werdens wohl Nocuta only. Ich hab noch nen NB-eLoop B14-PS, den werd ich dann hinten ausblasend montieren. Die haben ja ihre Probleme wenn im Ansaugbereich was im Weg ist, sonst hätte ich da einfach noch n paar dazu genommen.

Thema Korrosionschutz: Braucht man den immer? Oder ist der bei so fertigen Farbmischen schon dabei?


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte in Fertigmischungen alles drin sein. Heute noch auf reddit einen gesehen der sich seine Nickelschicht mit ner Eigenmischung aus dest. Wasser und PT Nuke zerhauen hat.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was mir gerade einfällt, 
Wenn ich mit hardtubes arbeite, bedeuted ein CPU Wechsel ja ein komplettes entleeren und neu befüllen des Systems. Mit Schläuchen könntem an die CPU ja easy aus dem Sockel nehmen und ne andere einsetzen. Gut wie oft macht man das.
Ist im DBP 900 eigentlich hinter dem Mainboard also bei der geschlossenen Gehäuseseite genug Platz um da z.b. Durchflusssensor und evtl die aquaero zu verstecken? Ansonsten würd ich das alles unter die Netzteilabdeckung packen die der eine auf HWluxx verkauft


----------



## micindustries (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ist im DBP 900 eigentlich hinter dem Mainboard also bei der geschlossenen Gehäuseseite genug Platz um da z.b. Durchflusssensor und evtl die aquaero zu verstecken? Ansonsten würd ich das alles unter die Netzteilabdeckung packen die der eine auf HWluxx verkauft



Zwischen Gehäusewand und MB-Tray sind circa 3cm Platz. Reicht für Kabel und den Einbau einer SSD, bei deinen Sachen wird es nicht reichen. Das aquaero evtl, aber ein DFS wird nicht passen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Find ich interessant, dass die SW3 am aquaero solche Probleme machen. Hatte damals überlegt mir auch einen zu holen, habe mich dann jedoch für Splitter und Steuerung über Mainboard entschieden. Dort funktioniert (zum Glück) alles problemlos



Wie gesagt lassen sich die SW3 auch gut analog regeln, insbesondere wenn man eine Steuerung mit Startboost hat. Ohne Aquaero am Mainboard gibt es umgekehrt auch nur sehr selten Probleme, weil quasi alle Mainboards (entgegen der Intel-Spezifikation) einen eigenen PWM-Pull-Up mitbringen und so die Schwäche der SW3 kompensieren.




Woodmaniac schrieb:


> Wusste ich noch nicht, und dachte mein Aquaero augang wäre Defekt.



PCGH 12/16


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Mit Schläuchen könntem an die CPU ja easy aus dem Sockel nehmen und ne andere einsetzen. Gut wie oft macht man das.



Das habe ich so tatsächlich gemacht 



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Ist im DBP 900 eigentlich hinter dem Mainboard also bei der  geschlossenen Gehäuseseite genug Platz um da z.b. Durchflusssensor und  evtl die aquaero zu verstecken? Ansonsten würd ich das alles unter die  Netzteilabdeckung packen die der eine auf HWluxx verkauft



Aquaero 6 Lt liegt bei mir im DBP900 zwischen NT und Rückwand. Da ist massig Platz.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du da würde ein DFS auch noch irgendwie platz haben?


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte passen, wobei ich nen DFS als unnötig sehe


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum?


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AE6 überwacht CPU und GPU Temperatur und die Pumpendrehzahl. Reicht mir für ne Notabschaltung. Den Rest sehe ich im AGB


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, ist n Argument.

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden schläuchen? Bringt diese anti mikroben beschichtung irgendwelche vorteile? 
Tygon R3603 Schlauch, 15,9/9,5mm, 100cm klar Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Masterkleer Schlauch klar, 1m, 16/10mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin noch unschlüssig ob PVC schlauch oder doch Hardtubes


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es Optik sein soll: Acryl-Hardtubes, wenn es Wartungsarm sein soll: Tygon Norprene.


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder EK ZMT


----------



## SimonSlowfood (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Norprene ist geplant, zumindest für die Verschlauchung die nicht im Sichtbereich ist. 
AGB->CPU->GPU soll durchsichtig verschlaucht/verrohrt werden. Der Rest dann mit EK ZMT oder Tygon Norprene.


----------



## v3nom (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht Noepren-Schläuche werden halt irgendwann Weichmacher ins System abgeben.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@SimonSlowfood - Mayhems Ultra Clear sind vl auch ne Option, nur "Weichnmacher" arm heißt ebene micht Weichmacher frei. Was meine Mastkleer red an Weichmachern abgegeben haben war sehr sportlich. 
Es gibt ein paar optionen:
Man lebt mit den Weichmachern, das heißt öfters Wasserwechsel bzw Wakue-Grundreinigung .Wenn die Schläuche ausbleichen müssen neue rein.
Wie v3nom bzw shtterfly schon sagte die optimale Lösung wäre - Hardtubes oder EK-ZMT/Norprene
Zu den Lüfter kann ich dir nur einen Tipp geben - Noctua  - Wenn du die per PWM regelst, sind die ein Traum. Damit einem die Lüfterkosten nicht gleich ein Loch in den Build reißen, reichen m.m nach vollens auch die Redux serie.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man es durchsichtig haben will, soll man direkt Hardtubes nehmen. Dann spart man sich das Wechseln, das reinigen des Kreislaufes und man produziert nicht unnötig Müll nur weil man regelmäßig seine Schläuche weg wirft und die Flüssigkeit wechselt.

Kostet dazu alles unnötig Geld.


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Zwischenfrage, bei mir steht demnächst ein Umbau an. Wechsel in neues Gehäuse, auf Hardtubes etc... im gleichen Zug würd ich das Farbschema bei mir auf Weiß/Schwarz ändern. Hat wer von euch schon Erfahrungen beim lackieren von Radiatoren gemacht? Irgendwelchen besonderen Lacke die zu verwenden sind?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, ich behalt die Hardtubes mal im Hinterkopf. Handwerklich hab ich keine zwei linken Hände.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch schon Erfahrungen beim lackieren von Radiatoren gemacht? Irgendwelchen besonderen Lacke die zu verwenden sind?



Es gibt dazu schöne Videos bei YouTube. 
Meistens empfiehlt es sich, das Netz mit einer Pappe abzudecken, um die Schichtdicke auf den Lamellen gering zu halten. Der Warmeübergang wird nämlich durch das lackieren nicht besser 

Ansonsten wie immer, leicht anschleifen,  gerne nass, und lackieren. Möchtest du von schwarz auf weiß wechseln, dann empfiehlt sich vorheriges grundieren, mMn.
Ansonsten bediene dich dem örtlichen spraydosen Händler aka baumarkt oder günstiger im Internet.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## etar (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage, vllt weiß das ja jemand.

Ich hab ein aquaero lt 5 und dort 2 Profile angelegt zu Steuerung der Pumpe / Lüfter etc.. Nun möchte ich mein Windows neu installieren. Muss ich die Profile exportieren oder sind die auf den aquaero selbst gespeichert?


----------



## KillercornyX (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



etar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, vllt weiß das ja jemand.
> 
> Ich hab ein aquaero lt 5 und dort 2 Profile angelegt zu Steuerung der Pumpe / Lüfter etc.. Nun möchte ich mein Windows neu installieren. Muss ich die Profile exportieren oder sind die auf den aquaero selbst gespeichert?


Das sollte in der Aquaero selbst gespeichert sein, da man die auch autonom betreiben kann. Ist jedenfalls bei der ae 6 auch so. 
Lediglich beim Firmware Update wird die komplette Konfiguration überschrieben.
Aber da legt die aquasuite von sich aus ein Backup an. 

Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde zur Sicherheit die Profile und auch eventuell angelegte Übersichtsseiten trotzdem exportieren. Besser haben als brauchen.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



etar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, vllt weiß das ja jemand.
> 
> Ich hab ein aquaero lt 5 und dort 2 Profile angelegt zu Steuerung der Pumpe / Lüfter etc.. Nun möchte ich mein Windows neu installieren. Muss ich die Profile exportieren oder sind die auf den aquaero selbst gespeichert?



Profile must du mitnehmen.
Unter Systemsteuerung/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht 
bitte "Versteckte Ordner und Datein"- ANZEIGEN     klicken.
Nun ist der Ordner "ProgramData"  unter C: sichtbar.

Hier findest du den Ordner "profiles"     von Aquasoftware    gespeichert:
C:\ProgramData\aquasuite-data\profiles

Sichere dir aber gleich den ganzen Ordner "aquasuite-data"

Wenn du dein Windows neu installiert hast,kopierst du befor du die Aquasoftware installierst,einfach den ganzen Ordner "aquasuite-data"    (da ist ja profiles mit drine  und andere Datein) 
in den Ordner C:\ProgramData . ( Hier im neuen System auch erst wieder versteckte Datein sichtbar machen)

Wenn du nun die Software Aquasoft  istallierst,wirst du gefragt ob die alten Einstellungen (profiles)  übernommen werden sollen.-JA

so gehts.OK


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal mein gsammeltes Wissen in eine WL gepackt.
Es fehlt noch:
- Fittings (Barrow fittings evtl aus Fernost importieren)
- Hardtubes + Zubehör oder Clear PVC schlauch (beim blick auf den Preis, vielleicht doch erstmal einfach PVC)

Wak?-DBP900 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schon n guter Haufen Geld was da dann drin steckt. Kommen dann ja nochmal 25€ für den anderen Deckel dazu + Netzteilabdeckung. Hab schon überlegt das normale DB 900 zu kaufen + das tempered glas Seitenteil. Dann hab ich aber noch keine RGB-LED Streifen.  Und ne neue Grafikkarte kommt da ebenfalls noch dazu, da der angepeilte Termin Sommer 2018 ist und bei der Umbauaktion dann gleich noch eine GTX xx70/xx80 verbaut werden soll. Da lande ich dann schon bei fast 1800 Steinen. Obs mir das wert ist  Klar, die Investition für die Wakü wird inkl gehäuse bei ~ 1200-1300 liegen und die Graka gäbs so oder so. Reißt nur schon n großes Loch in die portokasse.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@SimonSlowfood:
Andererseits wenn man nicht bei jedem neuen Rechner zwangsweise gleich auch ne komplettneue Wakü verbaut, kann man Radiator, Pumpe und Co lange weiter nutzten. 
Meinen Mora 3 420 nutze ich seit 6 Jahren, 
Die eine der zwei Eheim 1046 230V sogar schon seit 13 Jahren und zu 3/4 der Zeit sogar im 24/7-Betrieb.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist mir schon klar, keine Frage. Momentan ist der Drang nach Basteln und anpassen noch groß genug.

EDIT: Gerade gesehen, Acrylglasrohre bekommt man ja im Vergleich sehr günstig (2,50€ für 5m + 5€ versand)


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde kein Acrylrohr verwenden, PETG ist von der Handhabung weitaus besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPa6lAC0jTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jamesblond23 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Würde kein Acrylrohr verwenden, PETG ist von der Handhabung weitaus besser.


Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ich finde die Handhabung von Acryl davor und nach dem Verarbeiten stellenweise besser gegenüber petg. 

- Acryl kann ich sägen und mit einer Pfeile zur Not auf die exaktr Länge kürzen
- Entgraten geht mittels senker und schleifmittel
- Später resistenter gegen Schönheitsfehler,  z.b. Durch böse ek compression fittinge.
- Höhere Temperaturbeständigkeit, falls doch mal im Kreislauf was nicht läuft. 
- Optik, Acryl besitzt nicht diesen blauen Schimmer


Dagegen sprechen aber die höhere Temperatur, die benötigt wird zum biegen,  die schlechte Verarbeitung wenn man keine geeigneten Werkzeuge hat, der Preis,  

Aber da kann natürlich jeder für sich andere oder viele weitere Aspekte für oder gegen das eine Material hervorheben. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## D3N$0 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

- Feilen geht mit PETG genauso nur muss man eben hier etwas vorsichtiger sein
- Entgraten genau das selbe Spiel wie mit Acryl
- Temperatur ist Nebensache, wenn die in den Kritischen Bereich kommt hat man ganz andere Probleme

Was bleibt ist der Blauschimmer und die etwas kniffligere Handhabung mit Comperssion Fittinge.
Wobei ich sagen muss das bei meinem Barrow PETG Röhren der Blauschimmer fast nicht wahrzunehmen ist.

Aber wie du schon angeführt hast alles hat Vor- und Nachteile. Letzten Endes bleibt es Geschmacksache.


----------



## Shutterfly (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund nicht Acryl zu verwenden. 

Das absolute Argument gegen PETG ist die optische Stabilität, welche nicht gegeben ist. PETG wird mit der Zeit stumpf, d.h. man kann die Arbeit irgendwann noch einmal machen. Acryl ist davon nicht betroffen. Einziger "Vorteil" ist, dass man PETG einfacher abschneiden kann, da Acryl immer gesägt werden sollte.

Ansonsten sind die Produkte gleichwertig. Jedoch wüsste ich nicht, wieso man ein optisch instabiles Produkt einem stabilem Vorziehen sollte. Gerade Hardtubes nimmt man doch wegen der Optik. 

Die Aussagen von J2C sind zwar richtig, jedoch nicht relevant. Wer haut mit einem Hammer schon auf seine Tubes. Würde keiner machen. Ebenso wirft man seinen Rechner nicht von 50cm auf den Boden, was bei Acryl zu Schäden führen würde. Tubes, egal welches Material, gehören mit Vorsicht behandelt. Dann passt da auch nix.

Und wo PETG dann total abstinkt: Acryl kann man polieren, wodurch man einen absolut sauberen Glanz erhält: Acryl- und Plexiglas Polierpaste 150 ml Tube: Amazon.de: Garten


----------



## jamesblond23 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen dem Einfluss von hohen Temperaturen,  hier das Video worauf ich meime Aussage beziehen wollte.

Was passiert wenn die WasserkÃ¼hlung Ã¼berhitzt mit PETG Tubes - YouTube

Sicherlich sind die Umstände schon selten, aber mit Acryl wäre das mMn. nicht solch ein Aufwand geworden.

Gruß, und schöne Abend noch!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pfff PETG, Acryl....
GLAS!


----------



## Rarek (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Pfff PETG, Acryl....
> GLAS!



wenn schon dann richtig, wa?


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> wenn schon dann richtig, wa?


Was sonst?

Stand vor dem gleichen Problem.
Nach ein paar Jahren Bastelabstinenz wieder Softtubes verwenden? Hardtubes waren damals eher wirkliche Exoten.
PETG schied komplett aus. Acryl hoerte sich interessant an. Haett ich mir nur das Biegen aneignen muessen.
Glasroehren waren halt etwas teurer. Musst besser planen, etwas mehr fuer Winkel/Fittinge ausgeben. 
Ergebniss hat mich ueberzeugt. Wenn Hardtubes, dann erstmal nur noch Glas.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glas ist wegen der Optik sicherlich klasse, persönlich schränkt es mich aber zu sehr ein.

Entweder man verwendet unglaublich viele 90° Fittinge, was ich persönlich nicht so mag. Nur selten passt es zu dem angepeilten "Industrial"-Look. Oder man hat ein ziemlich "gerade" aufbau. Man kann nicht mit Kanten im Case spielen.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt's irgendeine Halterung, um einen Aqualis AGB mit ddc 310 an der Gehäusewand zu montieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Glas ist wegen der Optik sicherlich klasse, persönlich schränkt es mich aber zu sehr ein.
> 
> Entweder man verwendet unglaublich viele 90° Fittinge, was ich persönlich nicht so mag. Nur selten passt es zu dem angepeilten "Industrial"-Look. Oder man hat ein ziemlich "gerade" aufbau. Man kann nicht mit Kanten im Case spielen.



Kommt glaub ich auch auf die Umsetzung an. Mit Acryl bist flexliber, keine Frage. Da macht man aber auch eher weniger Schraegen rein.
Mir gefaellt mein Aufbau, da ich darauf geachtet habe die Rohre nicht nur in eine Richtung zu legen.

@Shooot3r: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Halterung fur aqualis 450 und 880 ml Ausgleichsbehalter 34043 sowas eventuell?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

Für meinen kürzlich erworbenen Mora 3 360LT der mit 4 180er Lüftern bestückt ist suche ich noch einen Staubfilter (da der 24/7 im Betrieb ist bin sonst ständig das Ding am zerlegen zum reinigen ) > was gibt es da schlaues? 
Am Mora ist ne Lüfterblende montiert falls die Info wichtig ist.

Selber hab ich nur Staubfilter für 140er und 200mm-Lüfter gefunden, aber keine für 180mm. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe bei beiden Moras keinen Staubfilter dran. Sind beide 360lt mit Blende und 180er Lüfter.
Was ich allerdings mache, ist beim Staubsaugen einmal vorne und hinten absaugen.
Reicht bei mir eigentlich aus.


----------



## DOcean (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Für meinen kürzlich erworbenen Mora 3 360LT der mit 4 180er Lüftern bestückt ist suche ich noch einen Staubfilter (da der 24/7 im Betrieb ist bin sonst ständig das Ding am zerlegen zum reinigen ) > was gibt es da schlaues?



Bei deiner Freundin/Frau in der Schublade kramen, nein nicht den Dildo  sondern die Feinstrumpfhose auch Nylons genannt  kann man gute Staubfilter draus bauen


----------



## Sverre (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Für meinen kürzlich erworbenen Mora 3 360LT der mit 4 180er Lüftern bestückt ist suche ich noch einen Staubfilter (da der 24/7 im Betrieb ist bin sonst ständig das Ding am zerlegen zum reinigen ) > was gibt es da schlaues?
> Am Mora ist ne Lüfterblende montiert falls die Info wichtig ist.
> ...



Edelstahlfliegengitter und Magnetband (Selbstklebend / doppelt gelegt)....evtl. Noch Silikon für die Kanten.
So laufen meine MoRa s.

Drahtgewebe-shop : Edelstahldrahtgewebe mit 0,5 mm Maschenweite / 0,2 mm Drahtstärke
NEODYM Power-Magnetband 1000 x 10 x 1,5 mm selbstklebend


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde den MO-RA nicht mit einem Filter bestücken. Das haben aus dem Luxx damals einige versucht (aka Sammelbestellung) und ein Großteil hat den wieder verkauft.

Einfach einmal im Jahr mit dem Staubsauger drüber, fertig.


----------



## Sverre (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jup mit dem aus dem Luxx würde ich meine auch nicht laufen lassen.
waren  ja von hier....
Demcifilter
Der Filter liegt einfach zu dicht vor den Lüftern.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ganzen Filter verringern doch den Luftdurchsatz/Luftzug. Muessen dann nicht die Luefter schneller drehen?

Ich kanns nur nochmal erwaehnen. Mit den 180er Lueftern aufm Mora habe ich keine Filter davor. Die Luefter laufen bei meinem Rechner mit 531 rpm momentan. Wassertemperatur, sofern man den Sensoren vertrauen kann 26°. 
Hatte gerade ca. 1h gedaddelt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht es leider nicht besonders gut, aber jeder einzelne der 9 140er-Lüfter meines 420er Moras hat Luftfilter drauf und wenn ich mir da so ansehe was sich da nach einer Woche 24/7-Betrieb  so ansammelt, ist der etwas schlechtere Luftdurchsatz das kleinere Übel.

Mit Ausnahme des besagten 360 LT hab ich auf sämtlichen einsaugenden Lüfter (alle Rechner) Luftfilter drauf und ich sag für mich nie wieder ohne > meiner Erfahrung nach sind die meisten die Jammern mit den Luftfiltern die einfach zu faul die Dinger einmal in der Woche zu reinigen.


Nachtrag:
Was man noch sagen muss, wir haben Langhaar-Katzen und dessen Haar sind natürlich auch ein Thema.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> meiner Erfahrung nach sind die meisten die Jammern mit den Luftfiltern die einfach zu faul die Dinger einmal in der Woche zu reinigen.


Wer jammert hier?
Wenn du das als Jammern definierst, danke fuer diese unsinnige Unterstellung 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Was man noch sagen muss, wir haben Langhaar-Katzen und dessen Haar sind natürlich auch ein Thema.



Und diese Aussage veraendert so ziehmlich Alles.
Vielleicht gleich mal bei den Angaben direkt alles mitteilen.

Wir haben keine Haustiere, Nichtraucherhaushalt, keine Teppiche (ausser im Flur ein Stueck) und regelmaessig wird Staubgesaugt (und bei dieser Taetigkeit die Mora's gleich mitabgesaugt).

Bei uns sammelt sich zwar Staub, haelt sich in Grenzen.


----------



## butzbert (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab irgendwie Probleme mit meinen Durchflussensor high flow G 1/4 von Aquacomputer.

Bekomme keinen Wert in der Aquasuite angezeigt. Hab ihn am Schluss Flow und einmal am Anschluss Aquabus High gehabt.
Laut meiner Aquaero 6 Anleitung kann ich beide Schnittstellen verwenden wenn ich das richtig verstehe!

Bekomme in der Software unter Aquaero-Sensoren beim Durchflussensor keinen Wert angezeigt.

Muss ich da was kalibrieren ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wer jammert hier?
> Wenn du das als Jammern definierst, danke fuer diese unsinnige Unterstellung


Was heisst hier Unterstellung? 
Das  ist numal *meine persönliche* Erfahrung und trifft nunmal zu etwa 80% zu  > ich gratuliere dir dass du der eine von 5 bist bei dem meine  Erfahrung nicht zutrifft.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Und diese Aussage veraendert so ziehmlich Alles.


Und wieso verändern? 

Selbst da als wir noch keine Katzen  hatten (war ein paar Jahre so) war in den Filtern mehr als genug drin und dass trotz regelmässigen Staubsaugen > einzige was sich jetzt verändert hat ist das sich zusätzlich jetzt noch ein paar Haare in den Filtern  ansammeln aber sonst sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu vorher.


----------



## Sverre (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Hab irgendwie Probleme mit meinen Durchflussensor high flow G 1/4 von Aquacomputer.
> 
> Bekomme keinen Wert in der Aquasuite angezeigt. Hab ihn am Schluss Flow und einmal am Anschluss Aquabus High gehabt.
> Laut meiner Aquaero 6 Anleitung kann ich beide Schnittstellen verwenden wenn ich das richtig verstehe!
> ...



kalibrieren eigentlich nicht... die neue  Version 2017-3.1 hast du drauf..
Die Geräte nur zum Updaten einmal über USB anschließen...
Aqua Computer Homepage - Software


----------



## butzbert (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab die 2017-2 
Versuch das mal eben Danke dir schon mal


----------



## butzbert (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat leider nicht geholfen das Update 

Bekomme unter Aquaero-Sensoren-Durchflusssensoren keinen Wert angezeigt!

Ist der Sensor defekt oder muss ich da vorher Einstellungen vornehmen ?


----------



## Tekkla (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuche es nochmal mit einem manuell angestoßenen Firmware Update am Aquaero. Bei mir war's die D5, die nicht am Aquabus erkannt wurde. Nach erneutem Update am AE tauche sie dann wieder auf.


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Erfolg irgendwie findet der meinen Sensor gar nicht. Hab im Aquacomputer Forum gelesen das man Bus Adressen vergeben kann wenn man ein MPS Gerät hat.

Ist der High Flow über MPS oder über Aquaero Seonsoren zu finden?

Hab ihn am Anschluß Flow an meinen Aquaero 6.


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also es hat sich anscheinend von alleine Repariert 

Bekomme 62L bei voller Drehzahl mit einer D5 Pumpe ist doch zu wenig oder ?

Muss ich das jetzt noch kalibrieren ?


----------



## chaotium (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welchen High Flow hast Du? Den mit drei Pin oder mit USB und Aquabus?
Mit dem 3Pin only kannste nicht kalibrieren.


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3Pin Only. Kann das passen vom Wert ???
Hab da keine Erfahrung aber hab irgendwie was im Hinterkopf das so ne Pumpe über 100 Liter/H macht.

Bei 100% Pumpenkraft zeigt er mir 62L/H an.

Unter Aquaero / Sensoren steht der high flow drin. 
-Kalibrierwert 169
-Untere Anzeigegrenze 0.0
-Obere Anzeigegrenze 150.0


----------



## jamesblond23 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da musst du nichts kalibrieren! 

Der DFM ist nur ein schaufelrädchen welches von dem Wasser angetrieben wird ,  ganz ähnlich wie die "optischen dfm" wo man nur Sehen kann, ob was läuft.

Daraus resultiert eine Frequenz.  Ergo, einbausituation egal, somit auch keine Anpassung notwendig. 

Was hast du noch in deinem loop verbaut?
62l/h ist ausreichend/sehr gut.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

-360er Radi Alphacool Nexxxos
-480er Radi Alphacool Nexxxos
-D5 Pumpe Aquabus
-CPU Watercool Heatkiller IV
-EKWB Block für meine Grakka

Hab einen DFM nur installiert um in ein paar Jahren ( hoffentlich nicht ) mal messen zu können wie sich der Durchfluss verändert, wegen Ablagerungen und Verschmutzungen im System.
Lese hier so oft im Forum das es nach ein paar Jahren Probleme geben kann.

Hab die Schläuche ( Transparent ) und die Flüßigkeit DP Ultra Blau von Aquacomputer. 
Der Grakka Block ist aus Nickel, sehe da eine kleine Veränderung im Material von der Farbe. 
Hier im Forum ist ja gerade noch ein Artikel ziemlich aktuell mit einen CPU Kühler von EKWB der heftige Verschmutzungen gemacht hat. 

Also vom Optischen Eindruck und der Verabreitung find ich EKWB echt Gut. Weil sich hier so mancher über die Firma ausgelassen hat.

Einfach mal abwarten die WaKü ist ja auch erst seit 2-3 Monaten in Betrieb.


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

169 Impulse/Liter ist ja der Kalibrierwert. Der ist auch richtig für nen High Flow.

62 l/h @ 100% finde ich für den Loop dennoch viel zu gering. Mit CPU + GPU + 2x Radi hatte ich 190 l/h. Selbst jetzt mit zusätzlichem MO-RA sind es noch 150 l/h.
Wie hoch ist die Drehzahl der Pumpe?


-------------------

@ Luftfilter: 
Ich bin immer noch mit den konvexen Filtern vor den 200er Lüftern am MO-RA zufrieden, die ich hier mal gezeigt habe. Einen großen Impact auf Lautstärke und Temperaturen konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Blöd ist nur, das die orignale Blende nicht davor passt. Aber MO-RA steht eh unterm Tisch und man sieht ihn kaum.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@DARPA:
Was ist ein konvexer Filter?
Aus den Googel-Ergebnissen werd ich nicht schlau.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Filter ist etwas nach außen gestülpt.


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> 169 Impulse/Liter ist ja der Kalibrierwert. Der ist auch richtig für nen High Flow.
> 
> 62 l/h @ 100% finde ich für den Loop dennoch viel zu gering. Mit CPU + GPU + 2x Radi hatte ich 190 l/h. Selbst jetzt mit zusätzlichem MO-RA sind es noch 150 l/h.
> Wie hoch ist die Drehzahl der Pumpe?
> ...



Die Pumpe dreht auf Vollast 4819 RPM. Gerade Rechner hochgefahren die Aquasuite findet wieder keinen DFM. 
Denke das Teil hat ein Defekt. Ich habe auch ein mechanisches Flügelrad mit Sichtglas, also das Rädchen dreht so schnell bei voller Pumpenlast.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das mein Durchfluss zu gering ist. Hab da aber auch keine Erfahrungswerte !

Nach 15 Minuten PC im Idel hat er jetzt wieder meinen DFM gefunden. Aber wieder nur 60L/H. 
Ist das Normal das ein Wert erst nach ein paar Minuten angezeigt wird ?


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So mal ein Versuch  Hier sind ja einige die seit langer seit WaKü haben.

YouTube

Bei 4:50 im Video hab das gleiche Flügelrad,meins dreht ca doppelt so schnell.

Kann da einer was zu sagen was ich ca an Durchfluss habe ?


----------



## v3nom (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst aus einem Video nicht Rückschlüsse auf die Drehzahl eines Objekts machen.


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Du kannst aus einem Video nicht Rückschlüsse auf die Drehzahl eines Objekts machen.



Wieso das nicht ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Der Filter ist etwas nach außen gestülpt.


Achso, eine Oberflächenvergrösserung durch mehr Material als eigentlich benötigt wird > Extremform davon sind Taschenfilter.


----------



## Rarek (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Wieso das nicht ?


mal ganz simpel und unakurat:

ein Video wird meist mit 30 Bildern die Sekunde (fps) wiedergegeben
heißt also wenn das Video mit 30 fps wiedergegeben wird und sich dein Flügelrad 40 mal inner sekunde dreht, dann sieht man im Video trotzdem nur 30 Umdrehungen


----------



## butzbert (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> mal ganz simpel und unakurat:
> 
> ein Video wird meist mit 30 Bildern die Sekunde (fps) wiedergegeben
> heißt also wenn das Video mit 30 fps wiedergegeben wird und sich dein Flügelrad 40 mal inner sekunde dreht, dann sieht man im Video trotzdem nur 30 Umdrehungen



Blödsinn gerade selber getestet das kann selbst meine Iphone Cam auf dem Handy wiedergeben!


----------



## DARPA (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @DARPA:
> Was ist ein konvexer Filter?



Das sind normale Staubfilter, die aber etwas nach aussen gewölbt sind, damit die Filterfläche nicht direkt platt vor dem Lüfter sitzt.



butzbert schrieb:


> Die Pumpe dreht auf Vollast 4819 RPM. Gerade Rechner hochgefahren die Aquasuite findet wieder keinen DFM.
> Denke das Teil hat ein Defekt. Ich habe auch ein mechanisches Flügelrad mit Sichtglas, also das Rädchen dreht so schnell bei voller Pumpenlast.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das mein Durchfluss zu gering ist. Hab da aber auch keine Erfahrungswerte !
> 
> ...



4.800 rpm Maximaldrehzahl für ne D5 ist ok. Die Pumpe läuft also normal.
Ich schätze, der Sensor oder das Anschlusskabel hat einen weg. Normal werden alle Werte direkt nach Starten der aquasuite angezeigt.


----------



## v3nom (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Blödsinn gerade selber getestet das kann selbst meine Iphone Cam auf dem Handy wiedergeben!



Du kannst in nem 25/30 FPS Video nicht sehen ob sich etwas mit Drehzahl x oder 2x oder 3x oder 4x... dreht.


----------



## jamesblond23 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig,  sollte das Video 30fps machen,  das Rad sich mit 30U/s drehen, so würde es optisch auf dem Video stehen bleiben.

Warum du es allerdings doch sehen kannst liegt daran, dass die Umdrehungszahl vom Rädchen hinreichend klein ist, sprich viel kleiner als die 30U/s.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOcean (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Blödsinn gerade selber getestet das kann selbst meine Iphone Cam auf dem Handy wiedergeben!



GIbt aber nette Effekte: Stroboskopeffekt – Wikipedia (das Video auf der rechten Seite)

D.h. ob das was du da siehst zu der Wirklichkeit passt weiß du nicht...


----------



## butzbert (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meiner billigen Handy Cam sehe ich da ein Unterschied. 
Aber auch egal ich will nicht über FPS und Frames fachsimpeln. 

Mit meiner WaKü ist auf jeden Fall alles ok. Hab gute Temps naja und das Wasser dreht
Im Kreis. Kein Lust auf Wasser wieder ablassen und entlüften.


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den Durchflussmesser mal zerlegt?

Es gab mal ne Charge wo die Welle auf der das Flügelrad läuft nicht richtig bzw. falschherum eingepresst war. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## butzbert (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne hab ja auch noch Garantie auf dem DFM. Da ich aber erst vor ein paar Tagen Wasser
abgelassen hab. Kann ich mich gerade nicht dazu motivieren. Irgendwie nervt mich das entlüften. Hab 1 Radi im Deckel und 1 im Boden. Von der Pumpe zum Radi im Deckel ist immer 
Nervig. Hab schon mal überlegt T Stück reinmachen und dann mit einer großen Spritze
Reindrücken. Gibt es da schon Lösungen?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grad mal die VUE Produktseite genauer angeschaut:


> PrimoChill recommends replacing Vue every 4-6 months (or sooner) for best results!



Alle 6 Monate für 30-60€ (je nachdem ob 0,95l reichen oder man 2 kaufen muss) Kühlmittel kaufen und nen kompletten loop zu leeren und neu zu befüllen ist mir dann doch etwas zu übertrieben. 
1x im Jahr könnt ich mir ja noch vorstellen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Ne hab ja auch noch Garantie auf dem DFM. Da ich aber erst vor ein paar Tagen Wasser
> abgelassen hab. Kann ich mich gerade nicht dazu motivieren. Irgendwie nervt mich das entlüften. Hab 1 Radi im Deckel und 1 im Boden. Von der Pumpe zum Radi im Deckel ist immer
> Nervig. Hab schon mal überlegt T Stück reinmachen und dann mit einer großen Spritze
> Reindrücken. Gibt es da schon Lösungen?


T-Stück mit Fillport, oder wenn du am Radi noch nen Anschluss frei hast dort den Fillport dran. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Also es hat sich anscheinend von alleine Repariert


 



butzbert schrieb:


> Bekomme 62L bei voller Drehzahl mit einer D5 Pumpe ist doch zu wenig oder ?


 Zum Vergleich: Meine D5 Pumpe schaufelt durch Mo-Ra 360, 2x 280, CPU + GPU Block bei 100% ca. 105 Liter / Stunde. Und ich vermute, dass es eigentlich 120 Liter sein können, denn ich habe beim Entfernen der letzten klaren Schläuche aus Faulheit nicht die Radis gereinigt und somit bestimmt noch/wieder Restglibber im CPU Block, was den Durchfluss etwas hemmt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab da noch so ne halbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Frage:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss selber das es bescheuert aussieht , aber das Teil bringt im Winter rund 2-3° kühlere Raumtemperatur und bei einer Mietwohnung sind meine Möglichkeiten einer baulichen Veränderung sehr gering, ausserdem sehe ich es im Winter beim besten Willen nicht ein die Faltabwärme durch ein gekipptes Bürofenster zu verschwenden wenn man damit einen wesendlichen Teil der Wohnung heizen kann. 


Mein Problem ist nun der verbaute 80mm Lüfter (Noname > steht was von techsolo drauf):
Das Teil war der ruhigste Lüfter und vorallem der mit dem leistesten Lager den ich rumliegen hatte > ein Winter und das Billiglager ist durch (hab schon mehrfach das Lager geschmirt).


Anforderung ist natürlich Silent-Lüfter und das Ko-Kriterium ist ein leises Lager da die Geräusche durch die Röhre verstärkt werden > Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr mir nun empfehlen?


----------



## KillercornyX (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Anforderung ist natürlich Silent-Lüfter und das Ko-Kriterium ist ein leises Lager da die Geräusche durch die Röhre verstärkt werden > Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr mir nun empfehlen?



Ich würde da ja gern den Klassiker NB-eLoop empfehlen, aber die gibts "leider" erst ab 120mm. Könntest höchstens nen Adapter aus Pappe basteln.
Die sind auf jeden Fall sehr schön leise.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich weiss selber das es bescheuert aussieht



Wie schon der Dalai Lama sagte (ohne Gewähr) :
"If its stupid and it works, its aint stupid!"


----------



## Verminaard (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uff 80mm Luefter.
Habe da direkt keine Expertise.
Ich persoenlich verbaue nur mehr Noctua oder Noiseblocker.
Naja bei den 180mm bin ich auf Silverstone ausgewichen, wegen fehlender Produkte aus oben genannten Häuser.
Von den eLoop bin ich auch nicht so begeistert.
Bei gewisser einbaulage und Drehzahl nehm ich die unangenehm wahr.


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die einzigen 80er, die ich bis dato halbwegs gut fand (Mittelding aus Lautstärke vs. Leistung), waren die Zalman ZM-F1 PLUS(SF) Plus Shark Fin.
Noctua, Noiseblocker, BQ, Arctic, ... hatten immer entweder ein zu hochfrequentes Betriebsgeräusch oder waren dann im heruntergeregelten Zustand zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du einen guten 80mm haben willst, kannst du dir die Silent Wings 2 oder Shadow Wings ansehen: 

SILENT WINGS 2 | 80mm leise high-end Lufter von be quiet!
SILENT WINGS 2 | 80mm PWM leise high-end Lufter von be quiet!
SHADOW WINGS | 80mm Mid-Speed leise premium Lufter von be quiet!
SHADOW WINGS | 80mm Low-Speed leise premium Lufter von be quiet!
SHADOW WINGS | 80mm  PWM leise premium Lufter von be quiet!


----------



## Verminaard (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anderer Ansatz: wieso nicht fuer eine moderate Investition das Rohr auf ein größeres austauschen (Abwasser,  HT Rohr oder aehnliches) und einen ordentlichen 120/140mm lüfter einsetzen.
Mehr waermeabfuehrung, leiser luefter.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wenn du einen guten 80mm haben willst, kannst du dir die Silent Wings 2 oder Shadow Wings ansehen:
> 
> SILENT WINGS 2 | 80mm leise high-end Lufter von be quiet!
> SILENT WINGS 2 | 80mm PWM leise high-end Lufter von be quiet!
> ...


Das Problem der be quit!-Lüfter ist der Lüfterrahmen > das krieg ich nicht richtig dicht, sonst wäre die meine erste Wahl gewesen.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Anderer Ansatz: wieso nicht fuer eine moderate  Investition das Rohr auf ein größeres austauschen (Abwasser,  HT Rohr  oder aehnliches) und einen ordentlichen 120/140mm lüfter einsetzen.
> Mehr waermeabfuehrung, leiser luefter.


Die Nummer möchte ich  eigentlich momentan noch vermeiden denn wenn ich was in der Richtung  investiere würd ich gleich richtig machen und das Rohr so führen das die  Luft bei einem der zwei Mora´s eingesagut wird > was mich bis jetzt  davon abhält ist der Kostenfaktor den bei der Länge des Rohrs kannst du  nicht mehr einfach dran vorbeischauen. 


Momentan überlege ich mir einen Lüfteradapter 80 auf 120mm zu besorgen und dann einen 120mm Lüfter zu verbauen oder gleich mit einem zweiten Adapter auf 140mm zu gehen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

KG Anschlussstuck an Steinzeugspitzende DN 125 bei HORNBACH kaufen

Du könntest ein solches Abwasserohr Anschlussstück in 125mm verwenden, einfach in die Röhre stecken und vorne den Lüfter montieren. Sieht gewiss skurril aus aber es kann funktionieren.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> KG Anschlussstuck an Steinzeugspitzende DN 125 bei HORNBACH kaufen
> 
> Du könntest ein solches Abwasserohr Anschlussstück in 125mm verwenden, einfach in die Röhre stecken und vorne den Lüfter montieren. Sieht gewiss skurril aus aber es kann funktionieren.


Hab mal Sanitärmonteur ursprünglich gelernt und weiss wie die Dinger in Natur aussehen.


----------



## Rarek (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die einzigen 80er, die ich bis dato halbwegs gut fand (Mittelding aus Lautstärke vs. Leistung), waren die Zalman ZM-F1 PLUS(SF) Plus Shark Fin.
> Noctua, Noiseblocker, BQ, Arctic, ... hatten immer entweder ein zu hochfrequentes Betriebsgeräusch oder waren dann im heruntergeregelten Zustand zu schwach auf der Brust.



mal etwas Offtopic vom Offtopic:
eignen sich die auch für den Dauerbetrieb? denn ich suche noch 5 80'er lüfter für meinen Server, da mir die Industrie Lüfter die drinne sind zu laut sind für den Heimbetrieb 
und da die Lüfter relativ günstig sind, bin ich doch schon sehr geneigt mir diese zu besorgen... will nur nicht, das ich mir nach 3 Monaten neue holen muss, weil die alten den Geist aufgeben ^^

...ich finde es zwar nicht schlimm, wenn man Lüfter arbeiten hört, aber den Staubsauger unterm Tisch wollt ich dennoch gern leiser sehen


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durch Bastelleien war bei mir das Wasser auch nie länger als ein halbes Jahr drin. Bin aber soweit "fertig", jetzt könnte es länger werden.  Mit normalem, destiliertem Wasser hat man da eigentlich auch kaum nen Grund was zu wechseln.

Bzgl. Entlüften: ich hatte früher öfter Luftansammlungen im Radiator der im Gehäuse oben liegt. 
Ich vermute mal einfach, dass die Luftbläschen im kleinen AGB nicht schnell genug nach oben steigen konnten und wieder eingesaugt werden. Im Radiator sammelten die sich dann natürlich. Mit dem längeren AGB passiert das glücklicherweise nicht mehr.
Wer also ein ähnliches Problem hat, weiß jetzt warum.


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mein Wasser jetzt n Dreivierteljahr drin, wird auch noch ne Weile bleiben. Klares DP Ultra macht halt keinen Ärger 


Woran merke ich Luft im Topradi? Case auf den Kopf stellen geht ja schlecht, dann zieht die Pumpe Luft.


----------



## DOcean (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

man kann versuchen zu fühlen oder zu hören

fühlen -> da wo Luft ist ist es kälter

hören -> bißschen schräg stellen dann fängt es an zu gluckern oder das Case hochheben und sanft auf den Boden stoßen lassen, natürlich nur bei reinen SSD Systemen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das Problem der be quit!-Lüfter ist der Lüfterrahmen > das krieg ich nicht richtig dicht, sonst wäre die meine erste Wahl gewesen.
> 
> Die Nummer möchte ich  eigentlich momentan noch vermeiden denn wenn ich was in der Richtung  investiere würd ich gleich richtig machen und das Rohr so führen das die  Luft bei einem der zwei Mora´s eingesagut wird > was mich bis jetzt  davon abhält ist der Kostenfaktor den bei der Länge des Rohrs kannst du  nicht mehr einfach dran vorbeischauen.
> 
> ...



Wäre es nicht einfacher, in ein paar Meter Schlauch zu investieren und die Moras umzustellen?
Ansonsten habe ich privat lange Zeit Papst 8412 NGLE genutzt. Im Gegensatz zu den 120er aus gleichem Hause sind die sehr laufruhig, auch wenn ihnen die aerodynamische Finesse eines Silent Wing fehlen. Kleine Ausgaben von für gut befundenen 120ern gibt es ansonsten auch bei Noctua und Nanoxia – getestet hat PCGH in dieser selten gefragten Größe aber schon sehr lange nicht mehr. An den Lüftern von 92-mm-Noctua-CPU-Kühlern gab es nichts auszusetzen, aber im Gegensatz zur großen Verwandtschaft fehlt ihnen der Nimbus des allen anderen überlegen, komplett unhörbaren Antriebs. Einige Händler bieten übrigens immer noch Restposten von Lüfteradaptern an.


----------



## butzbert (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mal eben mit Aquacomputer telefoniert,wegen meine DFM Durchfluss Geschichte. 
Also die High Flow DFM sollten eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten machen laut AQ. 

Der DFM zeigt ja erst ab 40l/h an, ich glaub langsam wegen meiner langsamen  Pumpeneinstellung konnte er mir gar nix anzeigen. 

Jezt bei 100% zeigt er immer um die 60 l/h an. 
Weis jetzt nicht ob ich das ganze einfach ignoriere oder der Sache auf den Grund gehe. 

Ist es überhaupt möglich das ne WaKü die ca 2 Monate alt ist. Schon Ablagerungen in Blöcken hat und meinen Durchfluss hemmt?


----------



## Nex015 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt möglich das ne WaKü die ca 2 Monate alt ist. Schon Ablagerungen in Blöcken hat und meinen Durchfluss hemmt?



Ja, absolut. Schlauch- und Kühlflüssigkeitswahl können sehr viel ausmachen, vor allem in Paarung mit Düsenstrukturen.


----------



## butzbert (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schläuche sind Transparent die günstigsten die es bei AQ gibt mit der Blauen Flüssigkeit von AQ. Haben die mir damals empfohlen. Ob ich Farbige oder Transparente Flüssigkeit nehme ist egal wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> man kann versuchen zu fühlen oder zu hören
> 
> fühlen -> da wo Luft ist ist es kälter
> 
> hören -> bißschen schräg stellen dann fängt es an zu gluckern oder das Case hochheben und sanft auf den Boden stoßen lassen, natürlich nur bei reinen SSD Systemen


Das mit dem Hören hatte ich eh schon mal versucht, Fühlen muss ich probieren, wird aber schwer dranzukommen. Danke dir!


----------



## Nex015 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Schläuche sind Transparent die günstigsten die es bei AQ gibt mit der Blauen Flüssigkeit von AQ. Haben die mir damals empfohlen. Ob ich Farbige oder Transparente Flüssigkeit nehme ist egal wurde mir gesagt.



Na dann hast du gute Chancen auf ausgelösten Weichmacher in deinen Blöcken.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> mal etwas Offtopic vom Offtopic:
> eignen sich die auch für den Dauerbetrieb? denn ich suche noch 5 80'er lüfter für meinen Server, da mir die Industrie Lüfter die drinne sind zu laut sind für den Heimbetrieb
> und da die Lüfter relativ günstig sind, bin ich doch schon sehr geneigt mir diese zu besorgen... will nur nicht, das ich mir nach 3 Monaten neue holen muss, weil die alten den Geist aufgeben ^^
> 
> ...ich finde es zwar nicht schlimm, wenn man Lüfter arbeiten hört, aber den Staubsauger unterm Tisch wollt ich dennoch gern leiser sehen



Garantieren kann ich das natürlich nicht, da kein Server-Produkt, aber ich kann dir zumindest mit auf den Weg geben, dass zwei hier seit gut 2 Jahren täglich 10 Stunden am Stück laufen und bisher keinerlei Probleme bereiten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch was zum DBP 900. Die LED Stripes die da dabei sind, sind keine echten RGB-LED Stripes, richtig? 
Ich überlege nämlich ob ich mir das DBP900 hole + normalen Deckel (brauche kein Qi) 
Oder: DB 900 + Glasseitenteil + echte RGB Stripes (z.b. AC RGB + AC Farbwerk das ich dann ans Aquaero anschließe.) Die Lüfter/RGB Steuerung des DB/P 900 wäre dadurch ja eh unnötig.

Preislich ist nimmts sich nix. Nur hab ich dann halt einmal die Stripes und den Qi Deckel über. Ka ob man den irgendwie gut los bekommt.

Wobei ich momentan nur einfarbige beleuchtung bräuchte: rot oder weiß, da ich mein MB eh nur rot, rot pulsierend oder gar nicht leuchten lassen kann.


----------



## v3nom (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung wie gut sich die LEDs ansteuern lassen, aber über den Controller des Gehäuses kann man zwischen verschiedenen statischen Farben wechseln.


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau,  bei den stripes an sich kan bq kein hexenwerk veranstalten. 

Entweder gemeinsee Anode oder Kathode. 

Allerdings ist diese Aussage sehr aus dem Bauch herraus formuliert.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe momentan einen 280er und einen 240 Radiator in 45mm dicke verbaut für ne 1080 und einen 6700k.  Wassertemperatur unter Spielelast liegt zwischen 34-36,5 Grad, grakatempetatur unter Last bei ca 47-50 Grad. Würde ein weiterer 120 mm Radiator da noch was reißen? Mit wieviel Grad unterschied könnte ich dabei rechnen? Mfg


----------



## v3nom (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind doch top Wassertemperaturwerte! Nur das Delta zur GPU ist etwas hoch. Da würde bessere WLP noch was reißen.


----------



## KillercornyX (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Wasser jetzt n Dreivierteljahr drin, wird auch noch ne Weile bleiben. Klares DP Ultra macht halt keinen Ärger
> 
> 
> Woran merke ich Luft im Topradi? Case auf den Kopf stellen geht ja schlecht, dann zieht die Pumpe Luft.


Ich hab die pumpe immer mal auf höchste Stufe gestellt und dann blubberte es im AGB. Auch hab ich es im Radiator plätschern gehört. 

Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Sind doch top Wassertemperaturwerte! Nur das Delta zur GPU ist etwas hoch. Da würde bessere WLP noch was reißen.


Habe ich schon 3 Mal habe jetzt die kryonaut drauf. Kein Ahnung woran das hohe Delta liegt [emoji848]. Ist aber schon von Anfang an. Ob der ekwb nicht genug Leistung hat für die oc 1080 mit 1,094v.


----------



## ebastler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab die pumpe immer mal auf höchste Stufe gestellt und dann blubberte es im AGB. Auch hab ich es im Radiator plätschern gehört.
> 
> Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


Das war bei mir ~2 Tage, dann hat es beim Kippen/schütteln noch etwas geblubbert - nach ein paar Tagen generell nicht mehr, egal was ich gemacht hab.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht einfacher, in ein paar Meter Schlauch zu investieren und die Moras umzustellen?
> Ansonsten habe ich privat lange Zeit Papst 8412 NGLE genutzt. Im Gegensatz zu den 120er aus gleichem Hause sind die sehr laufruhig, auch wenn ihnen die aerodynamische Finesse eines Silent Wing fehlen. Kleine Ausgaben von für gut befundenen 120ern gibt es ansonsten auch bei Noctua und Nanoxia – getestet hat PCGH in dieser selten gefragten Größe aber schon sehr lange nicht mehr. An den Lüftern von 92-mm-Noctua-CPU-Kühlern gab es nichts auszusetzen, aber im Gegensatz zur großen Verwandtschaft fehlt ihnen der Nimbus des allen anderen überlegen, komplett unhörbaren Antriebs. Einige Händler bieten übrigens immer noch Restposten von Lüfteradaptern an.


Zum einen hab ich keinen Platz wo ich die Mora´s sonst hinstellen könnte und zum anderen selbst wenn es Platz hätte wäre es mit ein paar Meter Schlauch nicht getan > Mora´s in Nähe zur Tür aufgestellt aber da ich Schläuche schlecht quer durch den Raum spannen könnte bräuchte ich bloss rund 30m Schlauch (2 Rechner à 15m). 

Ausserdem bräuchte ich noch einen neuen Schreibtisch :


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leere Löcher und nix schlaues dahinter? 



Realistisch betrachtet werd ich mir wohl ein oder zwei Lüfteradapter holen, die Frage ist nur 120er oder 140er Lüfter > was meint ihr?


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

140, wenn nicht der Vorteil des größeren Lüfter nicht durch den adapter zunichte gemacht wird.
Nicht das die nabe fast genauso groß ist wie die Luftröhre.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kartonröhre hat einen Innendurchmesser von rund 75mm.
Die einzige 140mm-Nabe die mir gerade zur Verfügung steht zu messen sind die des Noisblockers XK2 und misst so um die 47mm rum.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Habe momentan einen 280er und einen 240 Radiator in 45mm dicke verbaut für ne 1080 und einen 6700k.  Wassertemperatur unter Spielelast liegt zwischen 34-36,5 Grad, grakatempetatur unter Last bei ca 47-50 Grad. Würde ein weiterer 120 mm Radiator da noch was reißen? Mit wieviel Grad unterschied könnte ich dabei rechnen? Mfg



Wäre die Frage, wie hoch denn die Zimmertemperatur ist? Denn der "große Stresstest" für deinen Loop findet im Sommer statt (so du den PC auch in der heißen Jahreszeit ausgiebig zum Zocken nutzt und deine Zeit nicht eher im Schwimmbad verbringst).
Im Winter bei Pi mal Daumen 20° C Raumtemperatur hat es eine Wakü leicht.
Im Sommer bei >37° C Raumtemperatur wird es dann interessant. 

Ich würde jetzt schon davon ausgehen, dass deine Wassertemperatur zwischen 45-50° C bei etwas länger genutzten und rechenintensiven Anwendungen landet (so du beispielsweise keine Klimaanlage für die Sommertage im Zimmer stehen hast).
Das kann die ein oder andere Wakü-Komponente (Angaben zur Pumpe, Schlauch, etc. hast du ja leider nicht gemacht) schon mal stressen.

Letztendlich ist es aber geschickter, Anpassungen erst vorzunehmen, wenn du genauere Werte hast (sprich: guck im Sommer immer mal wieder nach den Temperaturen) und  erst dann über den Zusatznutzen weiterer Radiatoren nachzudenken.
Denn das Ergebnis hängt (wie angedeutet) von vielen Faktoren ab (Klimaanlage: ja/nein, Dachgeschosswohnung oder "Gamer-Keller", wie gut respektive effektiv arbeiten die Lüfter, etc. pp.).

Für den Winter ist aber erst mal alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, da ich nun vom Vue wieder weg bin UND eine neue Schreibtischlampe habe, die dann neben dem Rechner stehen wird, dachte ich mir da könnte man über ein neues Farbschema nachdenken. 

Lampe ist in etwa die hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ne Idee welches grüne Kühlmittel man da verwenden könnte? Vielleicht noch UV-aktiv? Könnte ganz gut aussehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@SimonSlowfood
Das Nanoxia CF No.1 UV Green kommt dem recht nahe.

Project Nanoxia-Cooltek W2 - www.watercooled.ch


----------



## Verminaard (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt Leute die schwören auf Lebensmittelfarbe.
Gibt wohl wenig Komplikationen.
Ich hatte mir mal zum Testen lila und grün geholt. Gezahlt gesamt inkl. Versand 7€.
Bisher leider noch nicht dazugekommen mal in ein Innoprotectgemisch beizufügen bevor ich sowas in den Kreislauf kippe.
Gekauft auf ebay. Link hatte ich irgendwo ausm LUXX. Kann ich gerne Freitag abend verlinken. Bin aktuell beruflich unterwegs.
Ein mayhems UV aktiv grün hatte ich mir vor einiger Zeit geholt und in nem Glas getestet.
War OK. Wollt ich noch mit der Lebensmittelfarbe vergleichen.
Mal seh3n wann ich dazukomme.

Evtl am Wochenende was zusammenmischen und bis Anfang Januar ruhen lassen und dann vergleichen.
Könnt ja im neuen Jahr dann ein zwei Bilder Posten falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## derTino (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Verminaard
Der Test klingt interessant. Bitte vergiss nicht, dass die Flüssigkeit auch erwärmt wird. Vielleicht auf der Heizung stehen lassen oder so.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal noch ne ganz verückte Frage wegen des Lüfter:
Sind die Kugellager von solchen Lüfter was spezielles oder könnte man sich da relativ einfach zwei Neue besorgen? 

Ich frage weil ich hier noch einen alten Lüfter von Silverstone rumliegen habe (einer von diesen Versuchen einen 92mm-Lüfter in ein 80mm-Gehäuse zu quetschen) > man kan ihn ziemlich gut regeln und wird dann auch entsprechend leise aber leider sind die Lager nach unzähligen Betriebstunden durch. 
Erwähnen tue ich ihn weil er gehört zu den ganz wenigen Ausnahmen bei den man die beiden Kugellager problemlos austauschen kann > hab schon geteste obs was bringt die zwei Lager umzusetzten aber leider keine Besserung.


Wenns mit der Lagerwechsel-Idee nicht wird, welchen Lüfter würdet ihr nehmen für meine Bürokühlung?
Momentan detiere ich Richtung Noisblocker eLoop B14-1


----------



## Painkilleraxel (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte noch Druckertinte in allen Farben zum manuellen (Spritze) auffühllen der Partronen rumliegen.
Habe einfach 10 tropfen von z.b Blau in Destiliertem Wasser getan und es gibt wirklich keinen sichtbaren unterschied zu fertiggemisch welches man kaufen kann in Blau. Und keine Angst,es wird nix eingefährbt  .
So hab ich jetzt alle Farben hier zum selber mixen für null Euro.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wenns mit der Lagerwechsel-Idee nicht wird, welchen Lüfter würdet ihr nehmen für meine Bürokühlung?
> Momentan detiere ich Richtung Noisblocker eLoop B14-1



Es tun auch die Noctua NF-P14s redux 900, du kannst auch die  mit 1200 nehmen nur dann muss man die Irgendwie regeln.
Wenns teuerer werden kann - Silent Wings 3 Pwm oder standart. Beide Lüfter haben super Lager, bis jetzt sind mir nur no name Lüfter gestorben und dann meistens hat eher die Elektronik ne make gehabt als die Lager

Die P/L Lösung wäre ein Artic F14 Silent


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@razzor1984:
Danke für die Tipps. 


Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an wie man die Lüfter nutzt und ich nutze die einzelnen Lüfter sehr lange und das im 24/7-Betrieb > die aktuell ältesten Lüfter sind die 9 140er Noisblocker XK 2 mit 8 Jahren im 24/7-Betrieb (bei 3 musste ich schon mal Hand ans Lager legen).



In der Zwischenzeit hab ich den alten Lüfter meiner Bürokühlung zerlegt (das Rattern wurde richtig schlimm) und mich wundert es nicht mehr dass das Lager nur einen Winter 24/7-Betrieb durchgehalten hat > das "Lager" besteht nur aus einer Messinghülse 



Heute bzw. gestern war ich noch bei einem Händler und konnte mir zwei neue Kugellager für den alten Silverstone-Lüfter besorgt > jetzt ist das Teil Lagermässig wieder schön leise 


Einziges kleines Problem das ich momentan hab ist das ich den Lüfter sauber geregelt bekomme > mit dem eingebauten Potentiometer bekomme ich ihn nicht genug tief runter geregelt und für die Lüfterkabel mit den eingebauten Widerständen hat Lütfer etwas zuviel Leistung.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@A.Meier-PS3
Die letzten richtigen Kugellager Lüfis die hatte waren Arbeitstiere von Papst 

Seit dem nur mehr Magnetlager oder FDB/HDB in den verschiedesten Formen.
Kein Lager auf FDB/HDB Basis ist mir bis jetzt gestorben. Ein Enermax vegas schwächelt ein bisschen, da muss man zu offt die nabe schmieren, für mich ist der quasi hinüber da er nach ein paar monaten Lager geräusche entwickelt, wenn die Schmierung verbraucht ist.

Der mit Abstand längst drehende Lüfter ist ein silent wing2 in einer HW firewall/server – 24/7 (~ 5Jahre)
Nur wenn man zb noctua bzw bequite glauben kann, sollen die Lager ja 150k bis 300k durchhalten.
Wenn die Lüfis 10 Jahre 24/7 durchhalten sind die ihr Investition schon mal wert gewesen


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bronzelager (die "Messinghülse") war in der Wakü-Vorzeit mal Standard als Ausstattung der hoch gehandelten Yate Loon. Aber halt mir absehbarer Lebensdauer.
Meine (auf dem Markt auch quasi DIE) ersten FDB Lüfter in Form der Scythe S-Flex sind dagegen absolut nicht tot zu bekommen.


----------



## brooker (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... genau, diese S-Flex wollte ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch mal erwähnen. Habe damals von Hand "verhörte" eingesetzt und diese drehen noch immer sehr passabel. Hab sogar noch original verpackte 1200ter zu liegen. Sofern das Schmiermittel harzfrei ist, sollten die wie neu schnurren bzw. lautlos auf 800U/min laufen. Und preiswert waren sie auch. Meine 8€ das Stück wurde damals aufgerufen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EKWB hat nen 15% Gutschein für ihren Shop bis 31.12.2017:

"EKWinterHolidaySale"


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was nimmt man den am besten zum Lüfterlager schmieren, gibt's da irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Haarstrich (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende zB. sowas:

Fett LMX Li-Komplexfett (300 G) | Castrol (15652A): Amazon.de: Auto

oder andere hochwertige Lagerfette.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze zum schmieren der Lüfterlager WD40 PTFE (Teflon).

Bekannter von mir nutzt Kupferpaste aus dem Modellbau (ist feiner als die aus dem KFZ-Bereich).

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit allerseits,

seit etwa einer Stunde ist mein System jetzt endlich gewassert. Dass das richtige Entlüften durchaus mehrere Tage dauern kann weiß ich (dank euch allen und der genialen Unterstützung hier). Was mir aber etwas Sorgen macht, sind die Mikrobläschen im AGB, die oben auch eine weiße Schaumschicht entwickeln. Diese löst sich natürlich im Stillstand wieder auf. Da man sie auch in der GPU sieht, vermutlich im ganzen System. Ist das noch normal, oder hab ich Murks fabriziert? Flüssigkeit ist die CKC von ALC. Bild hänge ich an. Danke schonmal und allerseits entspannte Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(leider kann ich machen was ich will, PCGHX lädt es immer im gedrehten Zustand. AGB ist natürlich hochkant verbaut)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist normal. Die kleinen Bläschen lösen sich schwieriger und verschwinden mit der Zeit. Um Schaum allgemein vorzubeugen sollte das Wasser unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche in den AGB eintreten und möglichst keine super unruhige Wasseroberfläche erzeugen.


----------



## micindustries (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das ist normal. Die kleinen Bläschen lösen sich schwieriger und verschwinden mit der Zeit. Um Schaum allgemein vorzubeugen sollte das Wasser unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche in den AGB eintreten und möglichst keine super unruhige Wasseroberfläche erzeugen.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hast du mir noch einen Rat zu dem Temperaturen? Aktuell bin ich im Idle (Gehäuseseite offen) bei Raum ca 20 - 24°, CPU 31°, GPU 33°, Wasser 30° (G1/4"-Sensor am AGB-Ausgang). Unter Prime und Furmark ist das Wasser gemäß Sensor auf etwa 48 - 50°C hochgegangen, die Fittinge waren vom fühlen her auch gut warm (44° gefühlt). Da hab ich dann auf Notprogramm geschalten, alle Lüfter auf maximum und alle Last weg. Ich werd die Kiste jetzt erstmal ne Stunde ausmachen (damit sich die Luft sammeln kann) und nachher nochmal Belastungstests fahren.

Reihenfolge ist AGB -> CPU -> 420er Radi -> GPU -> 280er Radi -> AGB (Bild folgt ggf später, bin grad im Aufbruch)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hast du mir noch einen Rat zu dem Temperaturen? Aktuell bin ich im Idle (Gehäuseseite offen) bei Raum ca 20 - 24°, CPU 31°, GPU 33°, Wasser 30° (G1/4"-Sensor am AGB-Ausgang). Unter Prime und Furmark ist das Wasser gemäß Sensor auf etwa 48 - 50°C hochgegangen, die Fittinge waren vom fühlen her auch gut warm (44° gefühlt). Da hab ich dann auf Notprogramm geschalten, alle Lüfter auf maximum und alle Last weg. Ich werd die Kiste jetzt erstmal ne Stunde ausmachen (damit sich die Luft sammeln kann) und nachher nochmal Belastungstests fahren.
> 
> Reihenfolge ist AGB -> CPU -> 420er Radi -> GPU -> 280er Radi -> AGB (Bild folgt ggf später, bin grad im Aufbruch)


48-50°C Wassertemperatur ist aber sehr hoch:
Kontrollier als allererstes ob sich nicht in einem dem beiden Radis noch Luft befindet > hast du das Gehäuse beim Entlüften auch gedreht oder hast du nur die Pumpe die ganze Arbeit machen lassen? 
Für mich hört sich das sehr stark nach einer riesen Luftblase in einem oder sogar beiden Radis an
Lüfter haben unter Last hochgedreht? 
Hast du mehrer Fittings berührt oder nur einen? > nicht das der Durchfluss viel zu gering ist (keinen Durchflussmesser verbaut?)


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radiatoren ordentlich sauber gemacht?
Rueckstaende sind ein Graus und verstopfen gerne das System. Macht sich dann bei den Temperaturen bemerkbar.


----------



## v3nom (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Unter Prime und Furmark ist das Wasser gemäß Sensor auf etwa 48 - 50°C hochgegangen...



Das ist ziemlich hoch! Kühlt einer der Radis mit der "Abluft" des andern? Also z.B. vorne rein und oben raus? Das wäre "schlecht". Besser beide Radis mit Frischluft versorgen (beide als Intake und dann hinten raus).


----------



## brooker (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich hoch! Kühlt einer der Radis mit der "Abluft" des andern? Also z.B. vorne rein und oben raus? Das wäre "schlecht". Besser beide Radis mit Frischluft versorgen (beide als Intake und dann hinten raus).


Kann man machen, gilt aber einiges zu beachten und absolut geräuschlos ist dann meist erledigt.
Selbst wenn es so wäre, ist die Temperatur schon arg hoch. Mal sehen was der TE dazu sagt.


----------



## jamesblond23 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich hoch! Kühlt einer der Radis mit der "Abluft" des andern? Also z.B. vorne rein und oben raus? Das wäre "schlecht". Besser beide Radis mit Frischluft versorgen (beide als Intake und dann hinten raus).


Der Unterschied ist zu vernachlässigen. Zwar hast du eine geringere Lufttemperatur beim zweiten Radiator, dafür aber auch eine geringere Geschwindigkeit der Luft,  somit ist der Effekt dahin.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung! Deswegen mag ich dieses Forum, hier hilft jeder wo er kann mit.
Beide Radis werden mit Frischluft gekühlt, ein 140mm-Lüfter pumpt dann die warme Luft hinten raus (das klingt eigenartig wenn man es nochmal liest...). Angefasst habe ich zwei oder drei Fittinge, das System habe ich um je mindestens 45° in jede Richtung mehrfach geneigt. Das was halt ging, ohne dass der AGB überlaufen könnte. Alle Komponenten (außer zwei Fittinge alles Gebrauchtware!) wurden von mir vor der Installation in der Dusche gründlich gereinigt, außer etwas blauer Kühlflüssigkeit kam aber nichts raus.
Den DFM habe ich mangels Bauteilen weggelassen, rein optisch zischt aber gut was durch die Anlage durch (durchsichtiger GPU-Block, dank der Mikrobläschen sieht man das noch).
Die Lüfter habe ich zugegebenermaßen nicht bewusst beachtet, aber im aquaero sind Lüfterkurven für alles eingestellt. Die sollten also reagiert haben. Eventuell habe ich aber versehentlich nach dem aquasuite-Update meine alten Lüfterkurven geladen, die auf reine Luftkühlung ausgelegt sind. Das prüfe ich gleich mal.

Edit: Es war tatsächlich noch eine falsche Lüfterkurve mit drin. Ich habe es jetzt so eingestellt, dass die Temperatur am AGB-Ausgang die regelnde Quelle ist. Auf CPU oder GPU zu gehen schien mir unzweckmäßig, da die eine Komponente heiß werden kann, während sich die andere langweilt. Beim anschließenden Belastungstest mit Prime und Furmark kam es nach etwa zwei Minuten zu einem Bluescreen. Den Grund versuche ich noch zu finden.

Edit2: Habe einen 20min-Durchgang am FurMark gestartet (1080p, 8x MSAA), nach 17min sprang er in den Notlauf und alle Lüfter drehten auf max. Gehäuse war diesmal zu, also beide Seitenteile dran. Jetzt lass ich ihn erstmal wieder auf 30°C Wassertemperatur runterkommen und mache dann einen Primedurchgang. Ich vermute aber, dass auch da nach etwa 20min der Notlauf anspringt, weil das Wasser 45° erreicht. Die Pumpe lief heute durchgehend auf Maximum, ich habe den PWM-Stecker an einem falschen Anschluss dran (Aquabus high speed)

Edit3: 15min sind rum, die Temperatur ist um etwa 3,5°C gestiegen. Die CPU allein scheint er also halbwegs gekühlt zu bekommen. ich lasse es mal noch eine Weile laufen.


----------



## v3nom (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> Kann man machen, gilt aber einiges zu beachten und absolut geräuschlos ist dann meist erledigt.



Bitte?



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist zu vernachlässigen. Zwar hast du eine geringere Lufttemperatur beim zweiten Radiator, dafür aber auch eine geringere Geschwindigkeit der Luft,  somit ist der Effekt dahin.



???



micindustries schrieb:


> Habe einen 20min-Durchgang am FurMark gestartet (1080p, 8x MSAA), nach 17min sprang er in den Notlauf und alle Lüfter drehten auf max. Gehäuse war diesmal zu, also beide Seitenteile dran. Jetzt lass ich ihn erstmal wieder auf 30°C Wassertemperatur runterkommen und mache dann einen Primedurchgang. Ich vermute aber, dass auch da nach etwa 20min der Notlauf anspringt, weil das Wasser 45° erreicht.



Also bei dir ist etwas vollkommen falsch, denn dein Wasser wird nicht richtig abgekühlt. Bei 420+280 Radiatoren sollte da doch einiges mehr drin sein. Kannst du ein Bild von dem PC von der Seite mit offener Seitewand machen? Ich kann es mir nur erklären, das deine Lüfter nicht genug Frischluft an die Radiatoren bringen und somit das Wasser nicht abkühlen.
- Wie restriktiv sind die Lufteinlässe?
- Sitzen die Lüfter richtig auf den Radiatoren?
- Können die Lüfter irgfendwie warme Luft wieder ansaugen?
- Kommt warme Luft an den Radiatoren raus?
- wie schnell drehen die Lüfter?
- Welches Gehäuse?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> Kann man machen, gilt aber einiges zu beachten und absolut geräuschlos ist dann meist erledigt.



Kannst du mir verraten was dann zu beachten wäre? 

Weil ich habe das genauso 2 x 280er Radis als Intake... 5 x 140er Lüfter insgesamt und nur einen 140er Lüfter der rausbläst. Alle laufen zur Zeit bei ca. 450 U/min unter Last und das ist ein leises säuseln. Hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht.


----------



## v3nom (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist alles gut Tetra 

@*micindustries*:
Habe mir gerade mal dein Tagebuch-Thread angeschaut und mir fallen paar Sachen dazu auf!
Das Gehäuse ist in der Ausgangssituation nicht optimal für Wakü und du hast leider einen riesen Fehler gemacht.
- Top Radiator ist mit den Lüftern oben direkt unter dem Deckel der größte Fehler! Die Lüfter bekommen keine Luft und somit kühlt diese Radiator fast garnicht. Ich wette du fühlst hier fast keinen Luftstrom, selbst wenn die Lüfter auf 100% laufen. -> Lüfter mit Radiator in den Innenraum bringen (evtl. das MB-Tray dafür absenken)
- Alle Schlitze um die Radiatoren sind offen -> abkleben! Das DBP900 ist leider so restriktiv das hier die Luft aus dem Innenraum von den Lüftern oben/vorne angesaugt wird und dann zur "Kühlung" verwendet wird.
- Schallbrecher in der Front und im Deckel entfernen. Das habe ich hier mal gezeigt: Link 

Du bist leider in die Falle des DBP900 getappt ohne das Gehäuse Wakü-freundlich zu "modden". Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse und finde es klasse, aber man muss Anpassungen machen für ne optimale Kühlung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Da ist alles gut Tetra



Ich weiß, aber die Erklärung von brooker wär doch mal interessant zu dem Thema, denn ich weiß absolut nicht worauf er hinaus will.


----------



## micindustries (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Da ist alles gut Tetra
> 
> @*micindustries*:
> Habe mir gerade mal dein Tagebuch-Thread angeschaut und mir fallen paar Sachen dazu auf!
> ...



Sch...ade. Ich hatte das als Outtake-Mod in Erinnerung und deswegen nicht mehr beachtet  Das erklärt natürlich einiges... Ich bin gerade sehr froh, den Ablasshahn eingebaut zu haben


----------



## brooker (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... da werde ich meine Erfahrungen kurz zum Besten geben:

- grundsätzlich sind alle ungewollten Öffnungen zu verschließen, damit eine optimale Belüftung entsteht. Ebenfalls sind die Radiatoren gegen das Gehäuse abzudichten. Ich mache sowas mit Tesafilm für kleine Öffnungen und mit Kunststoffplatten  2mm ausm Baumarkt. Abdichtung der Radiatoren gegen Gehäuse entweder mit Fensterdichtung, speziellen Dichtband aus den bekannten Shops oder Radi verkleben mit Silikon oder Montagekleber - entkoppelt übrigens optimal.

... Rest kommt heute Abend, wenn mehr Zeit ist.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse und finde es klasse, aber man muss Anpassungen machen für ne optimale Kühlung.


 Aber auch nur, wenn man die Primärkühlung intern hat.


----------



## brooker (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... so, weiter geht's. 

Hier nun ein Setup aus der Vergangenheit:

Prämisse: 100W Abwärme pro 120mm Lüfter

240er in Front einsaugend mit S-Flex 1200. Lüfter mit Shroud auf Radi verklebt. Einsaugend auf Grund geringerer Geräuschentwicklung. 
240er im Deckel ausblasend. 120er Überströmöffnung oberhalb GPU-Slot. 
Die besten Wassertemperatur erreichte ich bei  ausblasend 1200 U/min und einsaugend 800. Bei einer Raumtemperatur von ca 21 Grad waren unter Volllast, also ca 400W, Wassertemperaturen bis minimal 36 Grad möglich. Jedes Grad mehr in der Wohnung konnte direkt hinzugerechnet werden.
Unhörbar war es leider nicht. Das war nur bis max 800U/min  mit handverlesenen Lüftern möglich.

Fazit: man benötigt einen entsprechend hohen Durchsatz und mehr Fläche pro Watt als der Richtwert 100W/120er Radi. Eine Überströmöffnung hilft die Innentemperatur zu senken, aber die rausbefördernen Lüfter müssen mindestens 100 Umdrehungen mehr machen. 
Ich habe das selbe Setup später mit einem 240er in der Front und 280 km Deckel verbaut. Hier waren die Temperaturen ähnlich bzw leicht besser und das System leiser.

Habe fertig. 

Achtung, man muss bei jedem System genau ychauen und dafür die optimale Lösung finden, von daher sind meine Erfahrungen und Ansätze nicht 1:1 anwendbar, geben aber, so denke ich, eine grobe Richtung vor.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du beide Radis schon mal als Intake probiert, denn darauf bezogen sich meine Frage bezüglich deiner obigen Aussage und den zu treffenden Vorbereitungen nämlich? Das konnte ich deiner Antwort jetzt nicht entnehmen. Habe gedacht das da andere Maßnahmen zu treffen wären, denn deine Aussage hat es mir so impliziert. 

Ich habe übrigens nichts extra abgedichtet... bei den Radi-Lüftern der würde ich das ja noch einsehen, um den statischen Druck zu erhöhen, aber es funktioniert so auch prima bei mir. Und das auch garantiert leiser, laut deinen U/min die du da fährst. 

Das man solche Erfahrungen auf sich selbst nicht 1:1 anwenden kann, ist nur möglich wenn man haargenau das selbe Equipment fährt... sollte einleuchten denke ich.


----------



## brooker (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Tetra*: Intake, die Radies beziehen die "Frischluft" nur aus dem Gehäuse, richtig? Richtig, darauf bin ich nicht eingegangen, da es aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung darstellt. 
Thema Abdichtung verhält sich ebenfalls wie oben beschrieben. Es ist nicht immer zwingend notwendig, ein von Dir bestätigt, verhilft jedoch zu einem bestmöglichen Ergebnis.
Ansonsten ist für diesen Fall nur das Thema Überströmöffnungen relevant. Hier ist dann der Klassiker, vorn unten und hinten unten rein und oben ausm Deckel raus, idealtypisch. Je nach Gehäuse und Hardware kann die Position der Öffnungen variieren, wenn es optimales Ergebnis erreicht werden soll. Diesbezüglich auch meine Anmerkung zur Übertragbarkeit. Ich gehe immer davon aus, dass meine Beiträge und Anleitungen u.a. von Einsteigern gelesen werden. Damit keine falschen Erwartungen und im Anschluss Misserfolg und Frust entstehen, gebe Ich diesen Hinweis, damit im Zweifel lieber nachgefragt wird und am Ende alles im ersten Versuch klappt. Denn dafür sind wir ja das PCGH Forum, was rockt.  
In diesem Fall


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> Intake, die Radies beziehen die "Frischluft" nur aus dem Gehäuse, richtig?



Intake wie... beide Radiatoren saugen mittels der Lüfter Frischluft von draußen und schieben sie ins Gehäuse. Genauso wie ich es oben beschrieben habe durch meine Lüfteranordnung. 




> Richtig, darauf bin ich nicht eingegangen, da es aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung darstellt.



Gut nach meiner persönlichen Meinung stellt eine Wakü insgesamt keine wirkliche Herausforderung da, aber das nur nebenbei. 




> Hier ist dann der Klassiker, vorn unten und hinten unten rein und oben ausm Deckel raus, idealtypisch.



Idealtypisch? Typisch ja, weil die meisten Wakü-User es so machen. Da aber von ideal zu sprechen, ich weiß ja nicht. 

Meine Erfahrung ist, das meine Anordnung wohl "idealer" ist, denn beide Radiatoren beziehen Raumluft und nicht nur einer. Eine Überprüfung der jeweiligen Temperaturen (CPU/GPU) deutet auch darauf hin, denn so wie ich es jetzt habe ist die CPU 5 Kelvin Kühler unter Last, als wenn ich den oberen Radiator rausblasend verbaue und diesen mit vorgewärmter Luft kühlen lasse.
Die GPU Temperatur hat sich dadurch nur 2 Kelvin verschlechtert, also insgesamt gesehen ein 3 Kelvin besseres Ergebnis wenn man beide Verbauungen ins Verhältnis setzt. 

Eine Aussage zur Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nicht machen, da kein Sensor verbaut. 

Der oft betonte Kamineffekt der genutzt werden soll, kann bei einigen PC-Gehäusen schon im Vorraus vernachlässigt werden, nämlich bei denen wo eine Lüfterbatterie über die ganze Front verbaut ist. Da diese Anordnung diesen Effekt durch die horizontale Luftführung und der daraus entstehenden Verwirbelungen vernichtet. 




> Je nach Gehäuse und Hardware kann die Position der Öffnungen variieren, wenn es optimales Ergebnis erreicht werden soll. Diesbezüglich auch meine Anmerkung zur Übertragbarkeit.



Richtig... deshalb wollte ich wissen ob du auch mal versuchst hast beide Radiatoren als reinblasend zu testen. Vielleicht stellst du ja fest, das diese Verbauung auch bei dir "idealer" ist.  

Was mich wieder zu deiner Sicht der "nicht wirklichen Herausforderung" bringt... warum? Weil ich mich dann nicht um deine erwähnten und getroffenen Maßnahmen kümmern muss, oder weil ich sie, wenn ich noch zusätzlich bessere Temperaturen will, sie doch durchführen sollte und die Herausforderung somit die selbe wäre? 




> Ich gehe immer davon aus, dass meine Beiträge und Anleitungen u.a. von Einsteigern gelesen werden. Damit keine falschen Erwartungen und im Anschluss Misserfolg und Frust entstehen, gebe Ich diesen Hinweis, damit im Zweifel lieber nachgefragt wird und am Ende alles im ersten Versuch klappt.



Das sollte Grundvoraussetzung für jeden sein der sich einer Beratung anschließt und ich bin da auch völlig auf deiner Seite.


----------



## brooker (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ok, somit wäre der Begriff "intake" geklärt und ich bin von was anderem als du ausgegangen. Wenn beide Frischluft von außen beziehen ist es natürlich optimaler, ohne Frage. Jedoch habe ich leider bisher nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt, zwei Radies von außen versorgen zu können. Ein Einblasen von oben, sprich Deckel, habe ich bisher nicht ausprobiert, da nicht ausreichend Öffnung zum Abtransportieren der warmen Luft vorhanden sind. Sprich, ich habe nur max 5 Lüfter Plätze. 4 sind durch die Radies belegt. Der Verbleibende liegt wie gesagt unten hinten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah gut ein Missverständnis deinerseits... passiert halt mal. 

Du hast es also selbst noch nicht probiert, weil du nicht genug Öffnungen wegen der Abluft hast. 

Gut, das ist wohl eher ein "Kopfproblem" (verzeihe mir den Begriff), denn wenn man darüber nachdenkt, hier als Beispiel fünf von sechs 140 mm Lüftern (4 durch die Radiatoren, also vorgewärmt), einen der direkt Raumluft ins Gehäuse bläst und nur einen 140er Lüfter diese wieder herausbefördern zu lassen, hat man dieses "Das kann doch nicht funktionieren."-Gefühl. Ich hatte das auch, aber wer nicht wagt der gewinnt auch nicht... selbst wenn es bei Nichtgelingen nur Erfahrung wäre, warum nicht versuchen?

Ein Experiment mit Dampf aus einer E-Zigarette bei beiden Verbauarten hat mich dann schlussendlich total überzeugt es auch temperaturtechnisch etwas genauer zu betrachten. Da der Dampf in beiden Versuchen quasi innerhalb von ca. einer Sekunde aus dem Gehäuse verschwunden ist... Dampf/Luft ist halt kein Wasser und verhält sich physikalisch ganz anders. 

Ich habe vorher im ausgeschalteten Zustand den Dampf ins Gehäuse geblasen bis man die Hardware schon fast nur noch erahnen konnte, das nur noch zur Info. 

Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall bestätigen, daß es völlig reicht. Besonders wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt welche Fördervolumen die Lüfter haben und wie "klein" doch die Gehäuse sind im Vergleich. 

Beim nächste Umbau versuche es doch einfach, gerade wenn du soviel machst um noch bessere Temperaturen zu erreichen, wenn ich jetzt mal deine zusätzlichen Arbeiten betrachte, die ich ja weggelassen habe.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss der schwarze Rahmen, der um die GPU herum ist weg, bei dem ekwb fc1080 Jetstream Wasserkühler? Jayz2cents hat im dem Video Keinen Rahmen um die gpu

Ist ne gamerock mit custom PCB


----------



## jamesblond23 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Versuch für mich vor meinem letzten großen Umbau auch nochmal durchgeführt. 

Variante 1. Vorne intake, oben outtake
Variante 2. Vorne intake, oben intake
(mehr Radiatorplätze bietet mein Gehäuse nicht)

Quasi einmal mit vorgewärmter Luft, ein mal beide Frischluft.

Ergebnis: Wassertemperaturdelta von 0,1K

Was irgendwo auch nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn die Luft vor dem Front Radiator 22*C hat und dahinter gerade mal in den niedrigen 23*C Bereich. 

Und die 1,xK wärmere Luft wird Ebene nahezu vollständig kompensiert durch die höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit der Luft da alle Lüfter in die selbe Richtung arbeiten wenn Variante 1 gewählt ist (nicht alle Radiatoren als intake)

Gerne sehe ich auch Ergebnisse andere Konfigurationen,  gerade mit mehr Radiatorplätzen. 
Aber bitte mit Wassertemperatur,  konstanter Lüfterdrehzahl und gleicher Last arbeiten. Die ganzen anderen, auch nicht weniger wichtigen, Parametern kann man gerne mal absehen. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach Hardware kann die Abluft des Front Radiators schonmal sehr warm sein. Da ist dann auch ein Unterschied fühlbar.


----------



## Rarek (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jep... zwischen Seite offen und Seite zu habe ich nen Unterschied von gut 10K beim Wasser
 allerdings werde ich seine Lüfter erst in ein paar Monaten mit der Jahreswartung wenden - bis dahin läuft alles halt noch mit offener Seite


----------



## jamesblond23 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> jep... zwischen Seite offen und Seite zu habe ich nen Unterschied von gut 10K beim Wasser



Das spricht jetzt nicht gerade für dein Gehäuse beziehungsweise die Anordnung der Radiatoren und Lüfter? 

Würde ich gerne mal sehen wie man zu solch einem Ergebnis kommt (Bild,  Beschreibung oder link zum Build?)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek 
Wie "Dicht" ist dein case? In den Case mussen es von Wärmehotspots nur so wimmeln


----------



## Rarek (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Das spricht jetzt nicht gerade für dein Gehäuse beziehungsweise die Anordnung der Radiatoren und Lüfter?
> 
> Würde ich gerne mal sehen wie man zu solch einem Ergebnis kommt (Bild,  Beschreibung oder link zum Build?)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



mein Worklog ist zwar in der Sig drinne, aber für dich auch gerne noch im Textfeld, da Tapatalk zu inkompetent ist ^^ (zumindest lese ich es öfters von verschiedenen Leuten, dass die App Signaturen net mag)
-> [Worklog] Projekt Moonlight - ein Folding@Home PC wird unter Wasser gesetzt



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Wie "Dicht" ist dein case? In den Case mussen es von Wärmehotspots nur so wimmeln



tuts auch  deswegen kam ich überhaupt auf die Idee von 3x 120 (oben) + 2x  140 (vorne) rein und einmal 120mm (hinten) raus auf meine jetzige vorne rein, oben/hinten raus Config zu wechseln.. trotz der schlechteren Temps
und mein Case  ist löchrig... statischer Druck ist dem glaub ich nen Fremdwort (ob das  nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist nen anderes Thema)

wobei ich den Hauptpunkt stehender Luft mit einem Lüfter gelöst hab - ich habe meinem GPU Hybridkühler einen an die Kühlrippen gepackt, sodass der von unten ansaugt und seitlich ausbläst und effektiv die Luft richtung Deckel schieben würde, wenn die GraKa net da wäre ^^


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage:

ich hab heute meine Ersatzplatine für meine Aquastream erhalten, bevor ich diese eingebaut habe, hab ich mal den Motor Ohmisch gemessen. Mein Multimeter zeigt blöderweise 0 Ohm an.
Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere, dann heißt das meine Aquastream ist hinüber?


----------



## DOcean (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

je nach Motor ist das völlig normal, weil ein Motor nur eine Spule ist die für Gleichstrom fast keinen Widerstand hat


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt? Hab ich noch Hoffnung?


----------



## jamesblond23 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Echt? Hab ich noch Hoffnung?


Das solltest du doch auf einfachste Weise herausfinden können.  Platine rein und ab dafür!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... der Motor ist hinüber wenn zwischen Plus und Minus der Luftwiderstand herrscht bzw keine Verbindung mehr besteht und die Spule durchgebrannt ist. Mach mal ne Durchgangsprüfung.


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwischen + und - ist Durchgang.

Ich kenns halt von Wechselstrom und Drehstrommotoren. Wenn da 0 ohm sind, ist der Motor hinüber.
Prüfen kann ich es erst wenn der Pumpendeckel da ist


----------



## DOcean (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da sind keine 0 Ohm, dein Messgerät zeigt da unten nur nix mehr an, wenn der Motos größer ist hat er auch mehr ohmschen Widerstand (mehr Draht) daher kann man dann was messen (obwohl das auch eher schätzen wie messen ist)


----------



## chaotium (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sobald der Pumpendeckel und die neue Welle da ist, gehts zum Testen 

Was mich jetzt eher ankotzt, sind die Tygon Schläuche, die wieder leicht grün trüblich sind. Gibt es einen klaren schlauch der nicht Verfärbt?


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... über eine Diodenmessung könnte man das ermessen. Habe aber leider keine Referenzwerte.


----------



## chaotium (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe Aquacomputer liefert zügig, dann hab ich nächste Woche gewissheit


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute Neuigkeiten: Bei Anfitec ist die Nachfolge geregelt.

http://www.thermaldrop.de/Ausgaben/07/Thermaldrop-07.pdf#count241217


----------



## darkslide (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

habe vor wenigen Tagen meine EK-MLC Phoenix mit 280mm Radiator eingebaut und bin mit den Temperaturen echt zufrieden.

Jedoch ist meine Pumpe bereits ab 30% PWM relativ laut bzw. sie vibriert, im eingebauten Zustand ist das ganze dann natürlich noch schlimmer.

Hier mal ein Video, ausgebaut und mit 100% PWM.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZR8hgF-2-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich tun könnte, habe schon versucht zu entlüften, hat bis jetzt aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## chaotium (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für ne Pumpe isses denn?


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



darkslide schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe vor wenigen Tagen meine EK-MLC Phoenix mit 280mm Radiator eingebaut und bin mit den Temperaturen echt zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft diese Anleitung des Herstellers zur Entlüftung der Einheit:

YouTube



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Was für ne Pumpe isses denn?




Die EK SPC60.

Review: EK-XTOP SPC-60 (inc. Pump)


Die war auch teilweise im Vorgängermodell Predator verbaut.

EK Predator 280 im Test: AiO mit 280er-Radiator und neuer Pumpe - ComputerBase


----------



## chaotium (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Die macht ja mehr lärm als meine Aquastream Oo


----------



## Rarek (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

noch ne Frage am Rande...

bei Durchflusssensoren brauchen ja nur die auf membran basierenden nen geraden Vor- und Nachlauf
sprich bei einem mit Flügelrad kann ich auch gleich mit nem Winkel abgehen, oder?


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten: Bei Anfitec ist die Nachfolge geregelt.
> 
> http://www.thermaldrop.de/Ausgaben/07/Thermaldrop-07.pdf#count241217


Coole Zeitschrift. Erscheint die monatlich?


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> noch ne Frage am Rande...
> 
> bei Durchflusssensoren brauchen ja nur die auf membran basierenden nen geraden Vor- und Nachlauf
> sprich bei einem mit Flügelrad kann ich auch gleich mit nem Winkel abgehen, oder?



Richtig.



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Coole Zeitschrift. Erscheint die monatlich?



Alle 2-3 Monate. Auf ihrer Homepage findest du auch die ersten sechs Ausgaben:

Archiv – Thermaldrop


----------



## micindustries (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo und ein frohes Neues an alle Freunde der flüssigen Kühlung 

Ich habe die letzten Tage an meinem BQ DB900 weitergeschraubt und einige Umbauten basierend auf euren Hinweisen umgesetzt. Die Temperaturen sind, derzeit ohne Deckel- oder Frontmodifikation, um längen besser als vorher. Aber es wäre ja zu einfach, wenn es einfach wäre.
Einen Stresstest unter FurMark alleine steht das System gut durch (Deckel, Front, Seiten geschlossen, Metallgitter an Deckel und Front sind noch entfernt), ich lande hier bei 20 Minuten Furmark bei rund 36°C Wassertemperatur. Zum Vergleich wie es vorher war, ist ein Bild von der Aquasuite von vor dem Umbau dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier war durch einen Temperatursensor der Durchfluss extrem (D5 auf 100%!) eingeschränkt worden. Nachdem ich diesen nun entfernt habe rennen bei Vollgas zwischen 150 und 160 Liter die Stunde durch die Schläuche. Momentan entlüfte ich noch, daher der hohe Ansatz. Das wird später auf ungefähr 60 Liter die Stunde heruntergeregelt.

Hänge ich FurMark UND Prime95 dran, kommt aus heiterem Himmel ein schöner bluescreen mit anschließendem Neustart. Direkt nach dem Neustart sehen die Temperaturen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe unmittelbar vor dem Absturz ungefähr 45°C auf der GPU (Furmark FHD, 8x MSAA, Fenstermodus) und 50°C auf der CPU (Prime95 Small FFTs) gesehen. Die VRMs waren bei um die 65°C. 
Wassertemperaturgesteuerte Lüfterkurve (das ist mal eine Wortfolge....) ist eingestellt und hat auch einwandfrei reguliert. Jetzt im Ruhezustand liegen die Werte bei 23°C auf der CPU, 27°C auf der GPU und 39°C an den VRMs.

In der Windows Ereignisanzeige steht folgender Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Google hat diverse, alte Beiträge an verschiedenen Orten zu Tage gefördert, die zum Teil von einem zu schwachen Netzteil ausgehen. Ich habe ein BQ DP 11 Pro CM mit 650 Watt verbaut, daher glaube ich das mal eher nicht. Daran hängen (regulär) eine 1080 Ti, eine SSD, eine HDD, das aquaero 6, die D5 und natürlich das MB. An letzterem hängt normalerweise noch eine Creative Soundblaster Z. Zum Absturzzeitpunkt fehlten die HDD und die Soundkarte.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Ich lasse gleich noch einen Prime95-Test ohne FurMark laufen, mal sehen ob es an der CPU selber liegt. Danke schonmal für alle Erfahrungswerte und Gedankenanstöße. Ich melde mich später nochmal, wenn ich weitere Ergebnisse habe.


Gruß,
mic


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Furmark würde ich eh nicht nutzen, Sondern eher Superposition oder 3dmark.


----------



## v3nom (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde da auf falsche Einstellungen der CPU oder RAM im UEFI tippen.


----------



## Sorasi (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frohes Neues zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine frage zu den 45° Winkeln EK-AF Angled 45deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop und EK-AF Angled 2x45deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop.
kann ich nicht auch einfach 2x den ersten nehmen um auf 90° zu kommen und der einziege Unterschied wäre dann das ich in der mitte den geriffelten Bereich habe?


----------



## jamesblond23 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sorasi schrieb:


> Frohes Neues zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine frage zu den 45° Winkeln EK-AF Angled 45deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop und EK-AF Angled 2x45deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop.
> kann ich nicht auch einfach 2x den ersten nehmen um auf 90° zu kommen und der einziege Unterschied wäre dann das ich in der mitte den geriffelten Bereich habe?


Kannst du machen, der Bogen wird nur etwas größer (Radius).

@micindustries: welcher Temperaturfühler war das, der den Durchfluss so stark verringerte?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

RAM und CPU sind nicht wirklich übertaktet. Den RAM habe ich versucht im XMP für die spezifizierten 2800MHz zu laden, booten tut er aktuell trotzdem nur mit 2133. Könnte am AGESA 1.0.0.7 liegen, ich habe lange kein BIOS-Update gemacht. Alle sonstigen Regler stehen im Werkszustand, also vermutlich Auto.

Der limitierende Sensor war der Phobya Thermosensor G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany . Ich hatte ihn an den Ausgang der GPU gesetzt, aber offensichtlich ist er dafür zu lang und verengt den 90°-Fitting darunter massiv. Mit Sensor kam ich bei 100% auf der D5 wie gesagt auf etwa 30l/h, ohne sind es durchschnittlich 150l/h.

Da ich jetzt wieder daheim bin teste ich ihn mal nur mit Prime. Witzigerweise lief vor dem erneuten Umbau alles "einwandfrei", das System wurde durch die Luftnot halt einfach zu heiß (45°C Wasser). Beim Umbau habe ich den Eisblock aber nicht mehr verändert, die CPU hat also denselben Kontakt wie vorher auch.

Edit: Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt auf ~60l/h +- fixiert. Prime95 läuft seit knapp 10min ohne Probleme. Ich lasse es mal noch eine Weile laufen, aber anscheinend schafft er die Tests unabhängig voneinander ohne Probleme. Die Wassertemp steigt in einem erwartungsgemäßen Bogen an, nichts auffälliges. Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich tippe mal auf einen Programmkonflikt wenn beide zeitgleich laufen, oder ein BIOS-Problem (trotz Auto-Einstellungen?). CPU liegt aktuell bei 3,2GHz und 1,05V (hwinfo64).
Wenn er noch eine Weile ohne Mucken läuft provoziere ich nochmal einen Absturz indem ich beides laufen lasse. Wenn der wieder kommt (wovon ich ausgehe), teste ich mal noch andere Programme (3DMark & Co)

Edit2: Nach rund 40min Prime und jetzt 5min FurMark sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht an der Wassertemp oben links sehr gut, wo ich den FurMark zugeschalten hab

Alle Werte sind mMn in akzeptablen Bereichen, abgeschmiert ist er jetzt überraschenderweise (noch) nicht. Das versteh wer will

Edit3: Ja. was soll ich sagen. Der Speicherfunktion vom PCGHX-Forum sei Dank. Genau beim schreiben für den zweiten Edit kam der Absturz...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wurstpaket (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft diese Anleitung des Herstellers zur Entlüftung der Einheit:
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...




Moin.
Ich habe auch diese Pumpe und gerade nochmals probiert. Gibt tatsächlich Drehzahlen wo sie unanständig rattert. Viel mir aber nicht auf, da sie durch meine Drehzahlkurve dort nicht verweilt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sorasi schrieb:


> ich hätte da mal eine frage zu den 45° Winkeln EK-AF Angled 45deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop und EK-AF Angled 2x45deg G1/4 Black  – EK Webshop.
> kann ich nicht auch einfach 2x den ersten nehmen um auf 90° zu kommen und der einziege Unterschied wäre dann das ich in der mitte den geriffelten Bereich habe?


Das sieht dann so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkslide (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Wurstpaket schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich habe auch diese Pumpe und gerade nochmals probiert. Gibt tatsächlich Drehzahlen wo sie unanständig rattert. Viel mir aber nicht auf, da sie durch meine Drehzahlkurve dort nicht verweilt.



Könntest du deine Kurve posten?  Ich denke mal bis maximal 40%?


----------



## Wurstpaket (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich mal zuhause machen. Meine Kurve geht bis 100%. Bei 25% höre ich absolut gar nichts, nichtmal mit Ohr am Gehäuse vom PC (ca 5cm bis zu Pumpe). Wenn die Pumpe hochdreht hört man aber, das zwischendurch Drehzahlen durchlaufen werden, wo es doch arg und auch sehr störend rattert. Das fiel mir bisher nicht so auf, weil die Pumpe eben dort Aufgrund meiner Kurve nicht verweilt und das Geräusch so nur sehr kurz hörbar ist.

Aus dem Kopf meine ich, dass bei mir 25%, 50% und 100% genutzt werden, alles dazwischen nur während des Übergangs zum nächsten "Drehzahlplateau".

/edit

du kannst dich auch mal mit dem Schieberegler hinsetzten und gucken, ob deine Pumpe ebenfalls nur in manchen Drehzahlbereichen laut ist. ABER: eigentlich muss man das nicht hinnehmen und es ist in meinen Augen ein Mangel, den man dann versucht durch die Lüftersteuerung zu umschiffen.


----------



## SpatteL (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lasst die Pumpe doch einfach bei einer Drehzahl stehen, mehr Durchfluss bringt kaum mehr Kühlleistung.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Der limitierende Sensor war der Phobya Thermosensor G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany . Ich hatte ihn an den Ausgang der GPU gesetzt, aber offensichtlich ist er dafür zu lang und verengt den 90°-Fitting darunter massiv. Mit Sensor kam ich bei 100% auf der D5 wie gesagt auf etwa 30l/h, ohne sind es durchschnittlich 150l/h.



Dieser Sensor ist eher für den Einbau in den AGB gedacht. 
Für ne Messung in der Leitung nimmste besser so einen: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand ob die alc AGB Led Ringe auch auf einen Aqualis ddc AGB passen? Der AC AGB ist mit 62mm Durchmesser angegeben, der Led Ring mit 60 mm. Ist der irgendwie dehnbar? 

Mfg


----------



## micindustries (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Dieser Sensor ist eher für den Einbau in den AGB gedacht.
> Für ne Messung in der Leitung nimmste besser so einen: Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Danke für den Hinweis. Genau so einen hab ich am AGB-Ausgang, klappt auch sehr gut


----------



## chaotium (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob die alc AGB Led Ringe auch auf einen Aqualis ddc AGB passen? Der AC AGB ist mit 62mm Durchmesser angegeben, der Led Ring mit 60 mm. Ist der irgendwie dehnbar?
> 
> Mfg



Kannste knicken, ich hab nen ECO 50mm und der LED Ring kratzt schon am glas 
Die Ringe sind echt passend


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK thx


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe über die Feiertage meine erste Wasserkühlung in meinen PC (siehe Profil) eingebaut.
Die Kühlung besteht aus dem EK FluidGaming A240G Set + zusätzlichem 360 mm Radiator.

Folgender Aufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich weiss, etwas staubig )

Temperaturen (ca. 1h Battlefield 1):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut bei CPU & GPU verwendet)

Mir kommen die Temperaturen doch etwas hoch vor, sollte ich etwas am Gesamtaufbau ändern?
Wie gesgat, ist meine erste Wasserkühlung und hoffe auf nützliche Tipps.

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße


----------



## DOcean (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

würde ich durchaus für normal halten wenn die CPU nicht geköpft ist, GPU ist ja bei ~50 Grad das passt, Wasser Temp wäre Interessent...

btw. Was ist das für eine Handy App?


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemperatur konnte ich noch nicht messen, ein Thermometer ist jedoch gerade auf dem Weg zu mir 

Das ist die Logitech Arx App in Verbindung mit AIDA64.


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sollte im groben passen, hast ja nicht viel Kühlfläche.

Ich hoffe alles im Wasserkreislauf ist aus alu


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass 240 + 360 mm reichen sollten 
Ja, alle Kompononten der Wasserkühlung sind aus der FluidGaming Reihe von EK.


----------



## Wurstpaket (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte in jedem Fall reichen, drehen halt die Lüfter etwas höher 

Oft ist die Prämisse bei Wakü aber: silent, also Lüfter unhörbar. In diesem Sinn reicht die Kühlfläche dann tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## v3nom (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> Ja, alle Kompononten der Wasserkühlung sind aus der FluidGaming Reihe von EK.



Nur um ganz sicher zu gehen... der 360er auch?



..::Siles::.. schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Temperaturen doch etwas hoch vor, sollte ich etwas am Gesamtaufbau ändern?



Lass beide Radiatoren Frischluft von außen ansaugen oder beide von innen nach außen blasen. So wie es aktuell ist nutzt der obere die Abluft des unteren.


----------



## ..::Siles::.. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der 360er ist aus dem Erweiterungsset.
Ok, das könnte ich am Wochenende mal ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hansi92 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es außer den Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch noch andere klare Schläuche ohne Weichmacher bzw. wenig Weichmacher? Ich brauche 13/10 Schlauch ..


----------



## SpatteL (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon 2375 soll da wohl ganz gut sein, kostet aber 20€/m, wenn man ihn überhaupt bekommt.
Gab da von einigen Monaten in Luxx ne Sammelbestellung.

Ansonsten durchsichtig und ohne Weichmacher -> Hardtubes.


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab hier nen Tygon schlauch von Aquatuning. Meine Fresse ich raste aus XD
Der Schlauch ist grünlich und als Wasser hab ich nur Dest. Wasser


----------



## SpatteL (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon ist nicht gleich Tygon, deswegen habe ich oben ja die Artikelnummer dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Hansi92 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das hab ich auch schon gehört. Ich hab die Eisbär und eiswolf mit alphatube Schlauch verbunden und da sieht man nur ausgespülte Wachmacher. 
Da ich sowieso alles Umbaue wollte ich den Schlauch wechseln. Der mayhems ist bestellt aber dauert noch ne Weile eh der kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meiner nächsten Wartung des System tausch ich alles auf Hardtubes


----------



## the_leon (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir besteht die nächste Stufe aus Borosilikatglas


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Letztes Jahr kam das Thema wegen den Farbzusaetzen auf.
Ich hatte mir Lebensmittelfarbe bestellt, genau diese hier: Lebensmittelfarbe flussig Profiqualitat 14 versch. Farben 10 ml (35.00EUR/100ml)  | eBay in den Farben violett und gruen.

Für den Farbtest habe ich ein paar Tropfen, es war wirklich sehr wenig, in eine Innoprotect/destiliertes Wasser - Mischung beigemengt und gut verruehrt.
Da ich zwischen den Feiertagen verreist war, hatte ich die zwei Glaeser fuer die sieben Tage auf die Heizung gestellt, um eventuelle Veränderungen bei erwaermter Kuehlfluessigkeit feststellen zu koennen.

Hier die Bilder dazu:
Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach sieben Tage auf der Heizung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ist nur die Menge weniger geworden.
Farbveraenderungen habe ich nicht feststellen koennen.
Lichtverhaeltnisse bei den Aufnahmen waren gleich.
Aufnahmewinkel etwas abweichend.
Fotos sind mit einem Panasonic Lumix DMC-CM1 aufgenommen worden. 
Die große Kamera wollt ich dafuer nicht extra aufbauen


----------



## chaotium (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



the_leon schrieb:


> Bei mir besteht die nächste Stufe aus Borosilikatglas



Wie machst Du biegungen?


----------



## SpatteL (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahrscheinlich gar nicht, da gibt es Rohre mit fertigen Biegungen oder man muss mit Winkeln arbeiten.
Selber biegen wir da sehr schwierig, wenn man nicht gerade Glaser ist.


----------



## chaotium (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil ich hab nen AGB aus dem Glas, das sieht schon hammer aus. Aber da man nicht immer gerade Strecken hat, wird es schwierig. Selbst schon mit dem Sägen xD


----------



## SpatteL (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kürzen muss man da mit Dremel und Diamanttrennscheibe.


----------



## TheAbyss (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr kam das Thema wegen den Farbzusaetzen auf.
> Ich hatte mir Lebensmittelfarbe bestellt, genau diese hier: Lebensmittelfarbe flussig Profiqualitat 14 versch. Farben 10 ml (35.00EUR/100ml)  | eBay in den Farben violett und gruen.
> 
> Für den Farbtest habe ich ein paar Tropfen, es war wirklich sehr wenig, in eine Innoprotect/destiliertes Wasser - Mischung beigemengt und gut verruehrt.
> ...



Ok, das bedeutet, nach 7 Tagen ist die Wakü durch Lebensmittelfarbe halb leer ... ein neues Wakü Theorem! Mal gucken wie schnell das als Fake News die Runde bei FB macht ... Im Ernst: Cooler Ansatz, behalte ich im Kopf.


----------



## SpatteL (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der Lebensmittelfarbe ist gar nicht so neu, als ich um 2009 mit WaKü angefangen habe, war das ein gängiger Tipp und habe ich selber eine Zeit lang auch genutzt.


----------



## chaotium (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der hat das Wasser auf die Heizung gestellt, ist doch klar das die weniger werden.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*xtrame90*
Es gibt vorgefertigte 90° Boegen. Mit bisschen Planung bekommt man das halbwegs hin mit den vorgefertigten Boegen und wenigen Winkeln.
Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall wieder Glas verwenden und auch die Glasboegen. Die Optik ist einfach toll.
Bevor ich "normale" Hardtubes wegen den moeglichen zusaetzlichen Boegen verwende, bleibe ich lieber bei Glas. Ich kann das irgendwie nicht wirklich beschreiben.
Muss man in Natura gesehen haben.
Vielleicht bekomm ich das irgendwann mal hin und fertige Fotos an die das irgendwie wiedergeben koennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Schnappschuss mit einem S5 und ungeputzer Scheibe.

Die Bearbeitung von Glas geht auch leichter von der Hand als ich anfangs dachte. Dremel und Diamantscheibe.
Keine allzuhohe Geschwindigkeit, Wasser (ich habs im Waschbecken geschnitten und die drehende Scheibe immer wieder in einen sehr feinen Wasserstrahl gehalten), MUNDSCHUTZ!
Und halt genaues Arbeiten.


@*TheAbyss*
Hat man ja gesehen! Dafuer ist die Farbe viel satter.
Destiliertes Wasser kostet jetzt auch keine Unmengen und bevor ich ein Geklumpe in meinem Kreislauf habe wie durch andere Zusaetze 

@*SpatteL*
Ich habe diesen alten Tipp wieder aufgegriffen, da ich mit den aktuellen Farbzusaetzen nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.
Bevor ich mir was in den Kreislauf kippe, teste ich halt bisschen rum. Interesse bestand hier im Forum und wieso sollte man sowas nicht fuer andere auch zugaengig machen 

Ich hab auch noch ein UV Green von Mayhems hier rumfliegen. Irgendwie konnte mich das nicht ueberzeugen. Hatte mir davon auch eine Mischung angeruehrt. Leider bisschen Geld verbrannt.
Fuer ein zukuenftiges Projekt habe ich eine violette Fluessigkeit gesucht. 
Eigentlich wollte ich das neue Zeugs von Primochill dafuer verwenden. Lieber nur Farbe und keine Effekte und dafuer keine Probleme anstatt sich oft Gedanken machen zu muessen.
Soll ja auch alltagstauglich sein und nicht nur fuer Showzwecke.


----------



## the_leon (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aktuell
Alphacool Eisbear 360 mit Alphacool GPX 1080 für nen Xeon E5-1650 und ne GTX 1070 FE.

Geplant.
Heatkiller IV CPU
Heatkiller IV 1080 für GPU
Heatkiller AGB D5
D5 von Aquacomputer
Hw Labs GTS 360 und 240
Evtl. Ein 120mm Radi
Evtl. Mora 360

Verrohrt wird das ganze mit CoolForce Fittingen und 16mm Borosilikatglas.
Dabei werden wahrscheinlich fast nur 90° und 45° Winkel eingesetzt und keine gebogenen Rohre.
Zum Sägen werde ich mir ein paar Diamantscheiben für die Flex besorgen.

Flüssigkeit wird Primochill VUE, Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master MasterCase Maker 5t.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

the_leon, ueberleg dir das mit den gebogenen Rohren nochmal.
Ausser du willst einen speziellen Effekt erzielen.

Zu den Rohren kann ich dir den Anbieter empfehlen: ca. 118 Gramm Simax Glasrohr 16mm/2,5mm Klar / Durchsichtig 13,00 €/Kg [Simax Rohr 16.0mm/2.5mm] - 1.53€ - BerlinBeads! - in Schoneberg
5m inkl. teureren Versand, damit ich 50cm Stuecke bekomme, haben mich ~25€ gekostet.
Und davon ist noch jede Menge uebrig. Ich glaube ich habe nicht mal 1,5m verarbeitet.

Eventuell haettest du ja an meinen "Resten" interesse. Wuerde mMn fast nur Sinn machen wenn man die mal eben uebergeben koennte. Mit Versand und den ganzen Kram kannst da auch direkt bestellen.


----------



## the_leon (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Biegungen und Winkel in einem System gefällt mir halt gar nicht, entweder so oder so 

NRW ist jetzt von mir (Oberbayern) nicht der nächste Weg und bis zur Gamescom soll der Rechner auch fertig sein.

PS: Lösch Mal den Link, da bist du noch angemeldet und ich hab Zugriff auf dein Kundenkonto


----------



## DrDave (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jmd. zufällig Vergleichswerte für mich?
Ich nutze einen i7 3770K geköpft, bei 4,6GHz dazu eine 980TI auf 1472/1950MHz.
Beim Spielen bleibt es leise und die Wassertemperatur pendelt sich bei 36°C bei einer Raumtemp. von 23°C ein.
Die CPU erreicht 60°C max. Temp. und die GPU 45°C bei Rainbow Six Siege in 1440p auf 165Hz. GPU und CPU sind dabei zwischen 80-100% ausgelastet.
Gehäuse Fractal Design XL R2 mit 120er (30mm) hinten, 240er (40mm) oben, 280er (30mm) vorne sowie 140er (60mm) unten.
Luft rein: vorne + unten +140er Lüfter Seite / Luft raus: oben und hinten.
Die Wassertemp. kann ich sicherlich senken, wenn ich alle Radis als Intake nehme, habe aber die Befürchtung, dass sich die warme Luft dann im Gehäuse staut und der 140er an der Seite das nicht abführen kann.
Auch die SpaWa- + (VRAM-) temps. vom Mainboard und der GPU, da nur GPU-only, sollten schlechter werden, diese kann ich aber leider nicht auslesen.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps zur Optimierung?


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke fuer den Hinweis.
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen oO
Oberbayern ist jetzt fuer mich nicht wirklich eine Schwierigkeit. Bin beruflich in ganz Deutschland unterwegs.
Braeuchte nur einen Zeitraum und etwas genauere Region. Wenns passt passt es, wenn nicht halt nicht 

DrDave, was genau ist dein Ziel?
Wenn alles leise ist und deine Komponenten nicht unnoetig heiß werden passt alles. Optimierung ist oft moeglich, aber Physik kann man nicht aushebeln.


----------



## DrDave (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> DrDave, was genau ist dein Ziel?
> Wenn alles leise ist und deine Komponenten nicht unnoetig heiß werden passt alles. Optimierung ist oft moeglich, aber Physik kann man nicht aushebeln.



Ist eher Feintuning, aber der Sommer kommt gewiss. Ich wollte andere Erfahrungen hören bzgl. der oben genannten Nachteile die sich ergeben würden, wenn ich die Lüfter drehe.
Idealerweise natürlich welche, die auch Radis auf allen Seiten haben und die Abluft zur Seite Abführen wollen und eine GPU mit GPU only Kühler haben und VRAM und VRM Temps. auslesen können


----------



## chaotium (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast zwar einige Radis aber alle gesamt nicht viel Fläche zum Kühlen ^^
Außerdem ist deine Kühlfläche gestückelt


----------



## DrDave (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt wohl, aber mehr wird nicht ins Case passen und war auch kein kompletter Neuaufbau, sondern eher ein günstiger Einstieg der mit paar in Zukunft brauchbaren Teilen erweitert wurde.
Edit: Die gestückelte Fläche macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Leistungsunterschied.
Edit2: So ohne weiteres kann ich den hinteren und oberen Radi auch nicht einblasend montieren, da durch das Gehäusegitter bei meinem Fractal schreckliche Luftgeräusche entstehen. Ab 0,5cm Abstand ist es nicht mehr hörbar bei geringen Drehzahlen (ca. 550 bei einem Noctua NF-P14S)


----------



## SpatteL (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ist eher Feintuning, aber der Sommer kommt gewiss.


Wie viel wärmer ist es im Sommer bei dir im PC-Zimmer?
Daraus ergeben sicher die höheren Temperaturen der Komponenten.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> the_leon, ueberleg dir das mit den gebogenen Rohren nochmal.
> Ausser du willst einen speziellen Effekt erzielen.
> 
> Zu den Rohren kann ich dir den Anbieter empfehlen: ca. 118 Gramm Simax Glasrohr 16mm/2,5mm Klar / Durchsichtig 13,00 €/Kg [Simax Rohr 16.0mm/2.5mm] - 1.53€ - BerlinBeads! - in Schoneberg
> ...



Was gibts denn alles für Anbieter von gebogenen Borosilikatglasrohrern? Hab bis jetzt nur ALC gefunden.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Was gibts denn alles für Anbieter von gebogenen Borosilikatglasrohrern? Hab bis jetzt nur ALC gefunden.



Speziell im Wasserkuehlbereich faellt mir auf die Schnelle nur Mayhems ein. Glass Tubing – Mayhems Solutions Ltd

Aus irgendeinem Grund hatte ich mich aber fuer die ALC Dinger entschieden. Qualitaet ist in Ordnung soweit.


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist deine Kühlfläche gestückelt



Und das soll welchen Einfluss haben?


----------



## DrDave (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Wie viel wärmer ist es im Sommer bei dir im PC-Zimmer?
> Daraus ergeben sicher die höheren Temperaturen der Komponenten.


Würde mal so 3-4K tippen. Die höhere Temperatur wird nur in höherer Lautstärke resultieren. Nichts tragisches, müsste dann nur die Lüfterkurve umstellen, wenn ich die Lautstärke beibehalten möchte.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin da seit laengerer Zeit ein Fan von externen Radiatoren.
Keine Gedanken wegen Luftzufuhr im Gehaeuse und was welcher Radiator wie abbekommt.
Einfach ein paar Luefter die bisschen Luft auf die Komponenten blasen.
Mehr Platz im Gehaeuse.
Ein Mora 360 hat bisher noch alles was ich zu kuehlen hatte leise bewaeltigt.

Von daher: falls du die Moeglichkeit hast haeng einen Mora dran. Verbinden mit EK ZMT Schlaeuchen und Ruhe haben


----------



## v3nom (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Würde mal so 3-4K tippen. Die höhere Temperatur wird nur in höherer Lautstärke resultieren. Nichts tragisches, müsste dann nur die Lüfterkurve umstellen, wenn ich die Lautstärke beibehalten möchte.



Wenn du ein Aquaero hast: regeln nach Delta Wasser-Luft


----------



## ebastler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde meine Temperatursensoren fürs Aquaero nicht mehr 

Würde gerne Außentemperatur und Innentemperatur des Gehäuses messen. Nachher mal die Bude auf den Kopf stellen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du gar nichts mehr findest, kannst dich gerne melden. Ich muesst noch welche rumfliegen haben. Gegen Versandkostenentschaedigung sicher machbar


----------



## TheAbyss (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin da seit laengerer Zeit ein Fan von externen Radiatoren.
> Keine Gedanken wegen Luftzufuhr im Gehaeuse und was welcher Radiator wie abbekommt.
> Einfach ein paar Luefter die bisschen Luft auf die Komponenten blasen.
> Mehr Platz im Gehaeuse.
> ...



Mora nicht Frauen-kompatibel... scheint ein grundsätzliches Problem der Plattform zu sein... sobald ich ihr sowas zeige.. ZACK Bluescreen und die Frage, ob ich dass den hübsch finden würde... woher soll ich wissen, ob das Ding hübsch ist??


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Mora nicht Frauen-kompatibel... scheint ein grundsätzliches Problem der Plattform zu sein... sobald ich ihr sowas zeige.. ZACK Bluescreen und die Frage, ob ich dass den hübsch finden würde... woher soll ich wissen, ob das Ding hübsch ist??



Ich finde nicht unbedingt das der Mora3 eine Glanzleistung an fehlgeleitetem Designgeschmack darstellt. Eher das Gegenteil.
Kombiniert mit einer Blende und Standfueßen oder Wandmontage sieht das Teil gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht aus.
Bei mir stehen 2 unterm Tisch. Meine Frau nutzt allerings auch einen Rechner und daher wohl etwas mehr Verstaendniss.
Den Mora gibt es auch in weiß. Vielleicht passt das besser?
Zur Not auseinanderbauen und die Aussenteile beliebig lackieren/pulvern lassen?

Wobei da kommt mir eine Idee. 
Der naechste Rechner meiner Frau soll ja sowieso weiß mit violetten Akzenten in einem TJ07 Gewand werden.
Da koennte man dem einen Mora auch gleich passend einen neuen Anstrich goennen.


----------



## ebastler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn du gar nichts mehr findest, kannst dich gerne melden. Ich muesst noch welche rumfliegen haben. Gegen Versandkostenentschaedigung sicher machbar


Sehr cool, danke fürs Angebot. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, dass die vier verfluchten Sensoren restlos verschwunden sein können 
Ich such mal weiter


----------



## micindustries (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Mora nicht Frauen-kompatibel... scheint ein grundsätzliches Problem der Plattform zu sein... sobald ich ihr sowas zeige.. ZACK Bluescreen und die Frage, ob ich dass den hübsch finden würde... woher soll ich wissen, ob das Ding hübsch ist??



Ich feier deinen Humor gerade :'-D

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich finde meine Temperatursensoren fürs Aquaero nicht mehr
> 
> Würde gerne Außentemperatur und Innentemperatur des Gehäuses messen. Nachher mal die Bude auf den Kopf stellen.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind alle temp sensoren 10k ohm ntc (aquero) - solltes du die nicht finden vll gibts bei dir in der nähe noch ein Elektrofachgeschäft, weil die können nicht viel kosten


----------



## chaotium (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jap 10kohm ist ihr wert


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi liebe Wasserkühler,

ich habe seit kurzen die Alphacool Eisstation VPP inkl. Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 im Einsatz.
Alphacool Eisstation VPP inkl. Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 | Aufsatzbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Dabei kann ich nur folgende Zusammenfassung:

Gut ist:
- Viel Zubehör
- Gute Verarbeitung, (aber nicht sehr gut)
- für Neueinsteiger Perfekt.
- kompaktes Design
- gute Qualität
- Leicht einzubauen
- Sehr schnelle in Inbetriebnahme
- Sehr leise nach Modifikation.

Schlecht ist:
- Entkopplungsschrauben sind zu kurz (bei Bodenmontage)
- Entkopplungsschrauben wurden zu stark gummiert, so das im Gewinde Gummi war
- Bodenplatte hat keinen Kontakt mit Gehäuseboden, daher volle Vibrationen auf das PC-Gehäuse (bei Bodenmontage)
- PWM funktioniert nur mit bestimmten Boards (lässt sich aber über Poti regeln)
- Selbstklebende Klettmatte deutlich zu groß

Meine Modifikation (bei Bodenmontage) :
- Entkopplungsschrauben vorher mit je einer M4 Mutter versehen
- dann ins Gehäuse der Pumpe schrauben
- danach die Bodenlatte mit den Senkschrauben, verschrauben 
dadurch steht die Bodenlatte, ca. 0.5 bis 1 mm weiter raus und kann dann ohne Probleme auf den Boden verklebt werden.

Mein Fazit:
Sehr gute Pumpenstation, ich kann sie weiter empfehlen.


----------



## chaotium (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab heute die alte reparierte Pumpe eingebaut und meinen alten High Flow mit dem 3 Pin Anschluss. Nun klappert das scheiss teil auch 

Gnaaah ich kauf mir nun den MPS Flow, auch wenn der ungenauer ist. Aber das klappern hört man wenn alles aus ist  

EDIT: 2000 Beiträge XD


----------



## TheAbyss (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht unbedingt das der Mora3 eine Glanzleistung an fehlgeleitetem Designgeschmack darstellt. Eher das Gegenteil.
> Kombiniert mit einer Blende und Standfueßen oder Wandmontage sieht das Teil gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht aus.
> Bei mir stehen 2 unterm Tisch. Meine Frau nutzt allerings auch einen Rechner und daher wohl etwas mehr Verstaendniss.
> Den Mora gibt es auch in weiß. Vielleicht passt das besser?
> ...



Mhhh.... ich hätte auch gern nen Mora, aber im Ernst, Computer ääh Frau sagt : Nein, weil sieht aus wie ein Heizkörper.. als ich ihr sagte, dass das grundsätzlich sogar stimmt, wurde es nicht besser... ! Also weiterhin mit integrierten Radiatoren unterwegs.. wird spannend wenns Sommer wird, meine Möhre steht jetzt unterm Dach, werde im Frühjahr nochmal umbauen (CaseMod Phase 2, andere Lüfterkonfiguration, mehr Fläche). Im Winter ist Delta-T 10K unter Daddellast, also unkritisch, bei steigender Umgebungstemperatur evtl. nicht mehr so schick..  Evtl. ist mein Modell (Frau) auch defekt? Kalte Lötstelle, Platinenbruch? Optischer Zustand soweit ok.. wenn ich den Kassenbong noch hätte...


----------



## micindustries (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Edit2: Nach rund 40min Prime und jetzt 5min FurMark sieht es so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sodele, für alle Interessierten: Es ist offenbar tatsächlich die Kombo FurMark/Prime95 im Parallelbetrieb, die zu den Abstürzen führt. Spielen (alle möglichen Spielkategorien, u.a. BF1, SC2, SC) und beim F@H (CPU + GPU) gibt es keine Probleme. Das Wasser geht auf angenehme 35°C hoch und bleibt da auch, die Komponenten werden im Schnitt 40 - 50°C warm, as ich als angemessen empfinde. Natürlich muss man langfristig noch sehen, wie die Sommertemps werden, aber da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.

Wer also ebenfalls mit unerklärlichen Bluescreens zu kämpfen hat, es kann durchaus an der Programmkombo liegen


----------



## v3nom (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Mhhh.... ich hätte auch gern nen Mora, aber im Ernst, Computer ääh Frau ...



Ja... der gute alte WAF.


----------



## chaotium (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Evtl. ist mein Modell (Frau) auch defekt? Kalte Lötstelle, Platinenbruch? Optischer Zustand soweit ok.. wenn ich den Kassenbong noch hätte...



Wenn das deine Dame liest XD


----------



## Hansi92 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab gerade ein aquacomputer temp Sensor verbaut und er ist undicht. Passiert das öfter?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Haste den O-Ring vergessen? Der fällt in der Verpackung gerne mal ab.


----------



## Hansi92 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja der liegt drin ... aber fallen die gerne auseinander?? Der schwarze Ring ist abgegangen und der foliensensor ist raus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann auch sein, dass O-Ring und Sensorgewinde generell nicht aufeinander gesteckt von AC ausgeliefert werden. Ist ja auch egal. So lernt man, dass man die O-Ringe von den Komponenten generell überprüfen sollte 

Den Sensor und seine Plastikabdeckung einfach wieder draufschieben.


----------



## Hansi92 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Läuft jetzt mein erster Custom Loop. Hatte vorher Eisbär und eiswolf. Selbe Radi Fläche aber die temps sind mit einer d5 Pumpe viel besser 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micindustries (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Ja der liegt drin ... aber fallen die gerne auseinander?? Der schwarze Ring ist abgegangen und der foliensensor ist raus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das mit dem Sensor ist mir auch passiert. Da der nur von diesem Kunststoffteil festgeklemmt wird, geht der sehr schnell raus. Einfach, wie von Tekkla auch gesagt, wieder drauf stecken. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich dir außerdem sagen, dass der Sensor sich relativ schnell lockert, wenn du am Fitting rumbastelst. Stell also sicher, dass der handfest dran ist.


----------



## TheAbyss (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Dame liest XD



..unwahrscheinlich! Bei Auto-Tuning hab ich mit dem WAF auch keinerlei Probleme, muss ihr irgendwie PCs auch noch schmackhaft machen.. immerhin sollte ich jetzt ein kleines ITX System auf Luft für die basteln.. hab ich gemacht, wobei ich mich immernoch frage, woher sie die Begrifflichkeit kannte...!


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Ja der liegt drin ... aber fallen die gerne auseinander?? Der schwarze Ring ist abgegangen und der foliensensor ist raus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk





Seit es diesen Sensor gibt ein bekanntes Problem, dass der Tempsensor leicht aus der Ummantelung herausgezogen werden kann. Ich habe in meinem AGB Aquatube Kupfer diesen *fest vergossenen* Sensor im Einsatz.

Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor Plug G1/4 - Chrome | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen.

Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## micindustries (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Seit es diesen Sensor gibt ein bekanntes Problem. Ich habe in meinem AGB Aquatube Kupfer diesen *fest vergossenen* Sensor im Einsatz.
> 
> Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor Plug G1/4 - Chrome | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



Den kann man aber nicht überall verbauen. Mit so einem habe ich mir den Durchfluss zerschossen (30 statt 150l/h bei D5 auf 100%). Ich ging von der Beschreibung her davon aus, dass so einer gemeint ist:

Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## chaotium (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das Ding wird gern undicht zur Info


----------



## Hansi92 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau den habe ich erst verbaut ... naja mal abwarten was passiert. 

Gibt´s eigentlich eine Möglichkeit den Eisbecher D5 150 in der vertikalen zu entkoppeln? Eigentlich wollte ich ihn mit ein shoggy entkoppeln aber dann wäre ich nicht mehr an die Pumpe herangekommen und sie zu regeln. Hab sie erstmal auf niedrigster stufe und jetzt ist ruhe. Reicht die niedrigste Stufe für ein 360 und 280er Radi mit cpu und gpu?


----------



## v3nom (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe drei davon im Kreislauf und keine Probleme


----------



## Tekkla (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht ist es eine Frage der Zeit. Meine sind seit Ende Juni dicht.


----------



## Nex015 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner seit Mai, gibt's eine bestimmte Stelle an der der undicht werden soll?


----------



## SpatteL (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kA wann ich die gekauft habe, sind aber bestimmt schon mehr als 5 Jahre und da ist nix undicht.
Wenn es da zu Undichtigkeiten kommt, dann vielleicht, wie oben erwähnt, wenn der O-Ring runter gerutscht ist und der Sensor dann ohne eingebaut wurde.


----------



## Nightmare09 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand ob der Noctua NF-A20 FLX (kein offizieller Wert angegeben) oder die PWM-Variante (lt. Hersteller ca. 350 min. RPM) die geringste min. Drehzahl haben?


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meines Wissens ist es so, dass Versionen mit PWM-Steuerung geringere Drehzahlen schaffen, da permanent 12V anliegen.
Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## v3nom (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst du echt unter die 350rpm gehen?


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso sollte er das nicht tun wollen?


----------



## Shoggy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Das Ding wird gern undicht zur Info



Das möchte ich hier nicht so stehen lassen. Dieser Sensor zählt mit meheren tausend Stück pro Jahr zu einem unserer meistverkauften Artikel. Die Reklamationen über die letzten Jahre hinsichtlich einer Undichtigkeit kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch ne Frage zu Temperatursensoren im Allgemeinen:
Leidet die Genauigkeit wenn das Anschlusskabel mit einer Verlängerung (60cm) verlängert oder spielt es keine Rolle?

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shoggy (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Frage zu Temperatursensoren im Allgemeinen:
> Leidet die Genauigkeit wenn das Anschlusskabel mit einer Verlängerung (60cm) verlängert oder spielt es keine Rolle?


Spielt im Grunde keine Rolle. Das wird erst relevant wenn du sehr große Strecken überbrücken willst.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist es so, dass Versionen mit PWM-Steuerung geringere Drehzahlen schaffen, da permanent 12V anliegen.
> Kann mich aber auch irren.



Das entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung, das Problem der Anlaufspannung gibt's da nicht, nur der Frequenz in der Pulsweite, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## chaotium (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Das möchte ich hier nicht so stehen lassen. Dieser Sensor zählt mit meheren tausend Stück pro Jahr zu einem unserer meistverkauften Artikel. Die Reklamationen über die letzten Jahre hinsichtlich einer Undichtigkeit kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.



Ich kann dir genau sagen wo die Undicht sind, nämlich am O Ring und Gewinde. selbst 
Meine musste ich mit der Wasserpumpenzange bis Anschlag anziehen damit das nicht mehr sabbert ^^
Entweder muss ich die so fest anziehen oder das problem sitzt vor dem Fitting xD


----------



## v3nom (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Gewinde hat damit doch nix zu tun. Das wird nur am O-Ring liegen.


----------



## chaotium (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiss es nicht, es war der O Ring dabei.
Ich kann nur sagen was ich sehe.


----------



## JakPol (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## ebastler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht, es war der O Ring dabei.
> Ich kann nur sagen was ich sehe.


Meinen hab ich grad handfest eingeschraubt, perfekt dicht seit nem Jahr.


----------



## chaotium (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist der lochabstand vonr intel chipsätzen immer gleich oder macht das jeder hersteller anderst?


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein Sockel hat einen festen Lochabstand, welcher von Intel oder AMD vorgegeben wird (welche dann die Boardpartner einzuhalten haben)
und bei Chipsätzen sollte es das selbe sein, meine ich, aber genau weiß ich es net


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Chipsätzen gibt es keinen Standard. Warum auch? Das Austauschen der Kühler ist ja nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ein Sockel hat einen festen Lochabstand, welcher von Intel oder AMD vorgegeben wird (welche dann die Boardpartner einzuhalten haben)


Sag das mal Dell.


Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da gilt dann wieder Satz zwei aus meinem Post  .


----------



## Rarek (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Sag das mal Dell.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk



Dell ist ne special snowflake... die müssen das tun


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> Dell ist ne special snowflake... die müssen das tun


Ich kenne es leider nur zu gut aus Erfahrung:
Beim Umbau von dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blieben diese Teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 über > man beachte die tolle Schraubenverteilung auf Bild 2 weils sie sich Dell nicht an der Standard halten 

Von den ganzen Kablen die ich umgelötet habe weils sie sich nicht an Standards halten mal abgesehen.


----------



## Rarek (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne andere Frage... ich habe hier nen noname 120mm Radi herumliegen...

wäre es weise diesen zu putzen und in meinen loop zu integrieren?
(das einzige was ich über seine Herkunft weiß, ist, das er damals in einem selbstbauset dabei war, welches von Innovatek stammt (Sockel 478 Kühler hab ich auch von dem Set  ))


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek:
Lass die Finger von dem Teil!
Hab selber zwei davon und die sind aus Aluminium!

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein aller erster PC war auch ein Dell. An sich gute Ausstattung gewesen und auch leise. Als ich aufrüsten wollte (Board) merkte ich dass fast nichts mit ATX zusammen passte. Letztendlich hab ich nen komplett neuen PC aus Einzelteilen gebaut. Für mich nie wieder Dell. Das ist nur okay wenn man nicht vorhat irgendwas zu ändern. Oder kein Schrauber ist und nur komplette Systeme kauft. 

Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rousi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi zusammen,

ich bin vor kurzem auf das NZXT Grid v3 gestoßen (NZXT Grid+ V3, 6fach-Lufterverteiler mit CAM-Steuerungssoftware).
Hat jemand damit bereits Erfahrungen gemacht, bzw. getestet?

Hintergrund: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lüftersteuerung, mit der ich meine Lüfter (individuell) per Software steuern kann.
Individuell heisst:
3x NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS auf einem 360er Radiator
2x NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS auf einem 280er Radiator
1x NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS als "Abluft"-Lüfter, der aus dem Gehäuse pustet

Ich habe bei mir im Gehäuse bereits das NZXT Hue+, welches ich mit der CAM-Software steuern kann und könnte hier gleich diese Lüftersteuerung integrieren.

Oder sollte ich gleich zur Aquaero 6 LT greifen und die WaKü-Pumpe mit einbinden?


----------



## micindustries (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich gleich zur Aquaero 6 LT greifen und die WaKü-Pumpe mit einbinden?



Mit dem NZXT habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, das A6 LT ist aber super. Bevor du aber 100€ (115 mit Passivkühler, und der empfiehlt sich schon wegen der Optik) ausgibst, stellt sich die Frage, ob du die Lüfter nicht über dein Mainboard regeln kannst und außerdem, ob deine Pumpe PWM- oder Spannungsregelungsfähig ist


----------



## Rousi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lüfter möchte ich nicht über das Mainboard regeln - will so wenig Kabel wie möglich im Gehäuse haben..
Aktuell habe ich die Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung des Evolv ATX angeschlossen, aber das kann man nicht wirklich eine Steuerung nennen 

Die Pumpe ist PWM (EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM).


----------



## Verminaard (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persoenlich kann nur eine Aquaero empfehlen.
Leider etwas teuer. 
Aber als Nutzer einer Wasserkuehlung fuehrt fast kein Weg daran vorbei.
Mit Temperatursensoren im Wasserkreislauf und eventuell Durchflussmesser kann man hier eine sinvolle Steuerung umsetzen.


----------



## micindustries (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rousi schrieb:


> Die Lüfter möchte ich nicht über das Mainboard regeln - will so wenig Kabel wie möglich im Gehäuse haben..
> Aktuell habe ich die Lüfter an der Lüftersteuerung des Evolv ATX angeschlossen, aber das kann man nicht wirklich eine Steuerung nennen
> 
> Die Pumpe ist PWM (EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM).



Google am besten mal noch, ob die Pumpe bekannte Zicken mit einem Aquaero hat, falls du das noch nicht getan hast. Was die Kabel angeht, frage ich mich wie du das meinst. Ich vermute du möchtest gerne möglichst wenig, was dir die Sicht auf deine Komponenten verbaut, also müssen die Kabel verdeckt verlegt werden, oder? Die Aquaero holt sich zB ihren Strom über einen 5-Pin Molex, ggf brauchst du hier einen Molex-ATA-Adapter. Da meine Pumpe auch über Molex geht, habe ich da einen Y-Stecker genommen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich persoenlich kann nur eine Aquaero empfehlen.
> Leider etwas teuer.
> Aber als Nutzer einer Wasserkuehlung fuehrt fast kein Weg daran vorbei.
> Mit Temperatursensoren im Wasserkreislauf und eventuell Durchflussmesser kann man hier eine sinvolle Steuerung umsetzen.



Mit einem modernen Mainboard geht das auch ohne, man hat halt mehr Kabel im Sichtbereich. Und man muss sich schon vorher sehr gut überlegen was wo lang gehen soll, und wo man die Aquaero festmachen möchte. Besonders wenn das Gehäuse nicht zufällig einen dafür vorgesehenen Platz hat. Ich versuche das bei meinem BQ Dark Base 900 jetzt mit einem Lochblech an die HDD-Halterungen (also keinen HDD-Käfig, sondern da wo die Käfige festgemacht werden) zu machen, mal sehen ob das so klappt. Deine Empfehlung kann ich auch nur unterstreichen, es ist schon ein sehr umfangreiches und zweckmäßiges Gerät. Vor allem wenn man beachtet, was man da an Last dran hängen kann, wogegen wahrscheinlich jedes Mainboard abstinkt


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jedwede Zicken bei PWM Pumpen liegen an einem fehlenden Pullup den man leicht selbst einlöten kann.
Anscheinend ignorieren nämlich manche Hersteller folgende Zeilen aus dem Standard:


> Absolute maximum voltage level: VMax = 5.25 V (open circuit voltage)
> *This signal must be pulled up to a maximum of 5.25V within the fan. *


----------



## Haarstrich (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die DDC PWM Varrianten haben in der Regel keine PWM Probleme. Das gilt eher fur die D5 PWM, außer die von AC, dort ist die Platine entsprechen modifiziert.


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Folks, ich brauche mal eure Meinung/ Gedanken. Ich plane ein Rework meines Rigs im Frühjahr (wenn es warm genug ist, um in meiner Garage zu schrauben).
Geplante Änderungen: 
- Modding des Luxe Gehäuses (komplette Öffnung des Drivecages
- Mainboard-Wechsel
- Zusätzliche Radifläche im Boden (120er/140er)
- Verlagerung des AE6 Pro
- Veränderung der Lüfterkonfiguration, Intake vs. Exhaust und daraus resultierende Delta-T Werte
- Mehr indirekter LED-Steuerung
- Umstellung der Luxe Gehäusebeleuchtung auf MoBo-Steuerung
- Custom Sidepanel aus mehrschichtigem Plexi
- neue Custom PSU-Shroud unter Berücksichtigung der seitlichen Öffnung und der neuen, unteren Radifläche

Derzeit ist es ein HT-Loop. Da ich nach Möglichkeit erst nach den Temperaturtests neu Tubes (16/10) biegen will und ggf. öfter die Radiatoren und Lüfter drehen muss, habe ich beschlossen erstmal den Aufbau mit Softtubes  (13/10) zu machen. Da das System auf Softtubes nur für Temp-Tests laufen soll, fällt mir derzeit nichts ein, was dem entgegen sprechen würde... aber trotzdem wollte ich mal eure Meinungen dazu hören.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ *TheAbyss*
Klingt ja alles interessant, hoffe es gibt einige Bilder 
Vieles bei dir ist ja kosmetischer Natur. Die Luefteranordnung musst du testen wie es bei dir am Besten ist.
Wenns nicht reichen sollte --> Mora 

Der einzige Tipp den ich aus dem Stehgreif mitgeben moechte ist: versau dir deinen Loop nicht mit irgendwelchen Schlaeuchen, auch wenns temporaer ist.
Nimm einen EK ZMT Schlauch. Schmeisst nicht ganz so viel Geld ausm Fenster und du bekommst keinen Schmodder ins System.
Wenns eh 10er ID Schlaeuche werden sollen, dann eventuell PS Tuellen (beim ZMT sicherheitshalber einen kleinen Kabelbinder drum, wobei das auch eigentlich unnoetig ist) verwenden.
Kosten im Vergleich zu anderen Fittingen sehr wenig.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

- Ein neues Spielzeug :

YouTube

der8auer Skylake-X Direct Die Frame


- Watercool & Barrow



> We don't have own fittings yet. The fittings currently in our shop are  unbranded purchased parts. We will start a cooperation with Barrow in  February and will offer their premium quality fittings, both softtubes  and hardlines. We do want to close that hole in our product portfolio  sometime in the future, but we don't own the necessary machines to  produce fittings yet. It is on our bucket list, and we aim to offer an  own line of fittings in 2019 latest.



[Official] Heatkiller Club - Page 232


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich interessant finde, da Caseking ja als Grund für ein Ausbleiben von Barrow mit Plagiat und Patentproblemen gegenüber Bitspower begründet hatte.

Fänds cool wenn die ein umfassendes Sortiment anbieten würden. Ansonsten müsste ich weiter bei mizu über ebay bestellen.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> @ *TheAbyss*
> Klingt ja alles interessant, hoffe es gibt einige Bilder
> Vieles bei dir ist ja kosmetischer Natur. Die Luefteranordnung musst du testen wie es bei dir am Besten ist.
> Wenns nicht reichen sollte --> Mora
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, ich besitze bereits 13/10 Softtube Fittings aus meinem früheren Ansatz, den Schlauch werde ich mir dann besorgen. Sollte ich wider erwarten nicht genug Fittings in meiner Kramkiste finden, komme ich darauf zurück. Ich kann gern ab und zu ein paar Bilder posten, oder ich mach nen Mini-Worklog. Ich gebe dir Recht, vieles davon ist eher kosmetisches Modding, und gleichzeitig der Grund, warum ich nicht einfach auf ein anderes Case wechsle.. ich mag die Herausforderung. Das Luxe ist qualitativ kein schlechtes Gehäuse, und meine Platzverhältnisse lassen kein wirklich größeres Gehäuse zu, insofern versuche ich aus meinen Mitteln das Beste zu machen.. ein Lian Li O11 wäre da natürlich besser, aber auch gut 3x so teuer und ich müsste wieder Radiatoren tauschen, oder aber auch das Lian Lia entsprechend modifizieren... ausserdem schlägt da erneut der Frauen-Akzeptanz-Faktor zu... wenn ich wieder mit nem neuen Case ankomme, bastel ich nicht nur in der Garage, ich kann da auch gleich einziehen. Haben nämlich mein altes Projekt (Xigmatek Elysium) auf dem Sperrmüll entsorgt.. wollte leider keiner geschenkt haben das Monster....Danke für die Anregung


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit einem Partner der dem eigenen Hobby nichts abgewinnen kann, ist immer bisschen schwierig.
Meine Frau teilt da zum Glueck einige Interessen von mir.
Und man muss natuerlich auch fuer den Partner was machen 
Vorletzten Rechner hat meine Frau bekommen, nach ihrem Gehaeusewunsch.
Ich durfte mir ein O11 zulegen. Der Naechste wird wieder ihrer. 

Was wuerdest du an einem PC-O11 groß modifizieren wollen?
2 -3 360er Radiatoren bekommst ja rein. Nur siehts dann vollgestopft aus.
Ich hatte ne Weile ueberlegt aus optischen Gruenden bei mir oben einen 360er zu installieren.
Bin aber wieder davon abgekommen.
Ich kuehle mit enem externen Radiator.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand wie lange die ZMT  diesen "Chemiegeruch" abgeben? Angeblich legt sich das dann, mit welcher Zeitspanne muss man rechnen ?


----------



## Rarek (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich meine es sind 1-2 Wochen, aber manche berichten auch noch nach nem Monat, dass es störend sein soll - ich denke es liegt im endeffekt daran, wo du sie lüftest und auf deine empfindlichkeit zu solchen Gerüchen ^^


----------



## v3nom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte meiner ZMT erstmal 1-2 Tage auf dem Balkon, danach verbaut und der Geruch war nach ca. 1 Woche weg.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte meinen auch ueber eine Woche am Balkon.
Ich denke nur im Gehaeuse verbaut, bemerkt man den Geruch nicht ganz so wirklich.
Bei mir bildet der ZMT die Verbindung zu den Mora's.
Viel Schlauch und alles ausserhalb.

Geruch war noch einige Zeit leicht wahrnehmbar, aber verfliegt mit der Zeit.
Der Tygon Norprene ist genausowenig geruchsfrei, nicht ganz so intensiv, aber riecht  auch.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok dann heißts warten bis sich der Geruch verflüchtigt.
@Verminaard
Mein Tygon norpren 11/8 hat genau nach nichts gerochen(neu), vielleicht waren die schon gut ausgelüftet. Hab diese direkt von Aquacomputer gekauft.
Warum ich jetzt auch ZMT-Schläuche habe, liegt daran, dass ich meinen alten FX gewassert habe.Ich hab die Lautstärke bei 1.4v und knappen 4,6ghz nicht mehr ausgehalten. Es war ne qual auch nur ein video auf den Pc zu schneiden


----------



## micindustries (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Norpene haben auch nach nichts gerochen. Da scheint man entweder öfter Glück zu haben, oder die sind mit geruchsärmerem Material hergestellt


----------



## Rarek (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine Norprene haben nur gerochen, als ich sie aus dem paket genommen hatte... keine minute später war es das dann auch schon


----------



## TheAbyss (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mit einem Partner der dem eigenen Hobby nichts abgewinnen kann, ist immer bisschen schwierig.
> Meine Frau teilt da zum Glueck einige Interessen von mir.
> Und man muss natuerlich auch fuer den Partner was machen
> Vorletzten Rechner hat meine Frau bekommen, nach ihrem Gehaeusewunsch.
> ...



Hab ihr ne ITX Kiste in dem Raijintek Gehäuse gebastelt.. früher haben wir sogar gemeinsam gezockt. Auch beim Auto-Hobby habe ich mehr Aktzeptanz als viele Andere.. nur Computergehäuse scheinen da die Ausnahme. das O11 ist für mich derzeit das Gehäuse, was am besten in meine Platzverhältnisse passt. Ich habe mehrere 420er Radiatoren (eingebaut sowie für den Umbau bereitliegen), insofern müsste ich diese in 360er tauschen, inkl. die gesamten Lüfter.... wäre kein Beinbruch, aber alles zusammen würde nicht wenig Geld kosten, insofern versuche ich mich erneut mit der Flex und schau mal, was mit dem Luxe so geht! Derzeit daddel ich nur Indies über nen Steamlink, dass schafft mein XMG-Laptop auch, insofern auch keine zeitliche Deadline. solltest du das O11 allerdings doch mal über haben *hust*....^^


----------



## Azzteredon (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen. 

ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal gesagt das ich mir für meine R9 390X einen Bykski Fullcoverkühler bestellen würde und die Erfahrungen hier berichte.
Leider muss ich sagen das der Kühler der explizit für die 390X Nitro von Sapphire war nicht gepasst hat. 
Grundsätzlich würde der sich der Kühler ohne Probleme montieren lassen, leider sind die VRM's die für die GPU zuständig sind von dem Kühler nicht abgedeckt! Die wurden wohl vergessen. 

Da die Karte aber grundsätzlich das Problem hat das die VRM's sehr warm werden fällt dieser Kühler wohl raus. Passive Kühlerchen lassen sich leider nicht montieren, da die Acrylabdeckung des Kühlers über die VRM's ragt, ergo kochen die Teile mit 140°C+ munter vor sich hin.
Bei einem Kühler für den man den gleichen Preis bezahlt wie bei EK/Aquacomputer (130€!) sollte so etwas nicht passieren. Wird wohl das erste und das letzte Mal gewesen sein das ich sowas ausprobiere.

Jetzt eine andere Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem EK Thermosphere bei solchen großen leistungshungrigen Karten?
Die GPU und den RAM bekommt man damit sicher gut gekühlt, nur leider hab ich Bedenken wegen der VRM's. Hat den eventuell jemand auf einer vergleichbaren Karte (290(X), 390(X) etc.) verbaut und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Grüße


----------



## TheAbyss (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal gesagt das ich mir für meine R9 390X einen Bykski Fullcoverkühler bestellen würde und die Erfahrungen hier berichte.
> Leider muss ich sagen das der Kühler der explizit für die 390X Nitro von Sapphire war nicht gepasst hat.
> ...



Moin, stand damals vor exakt dem gleichen Problem und bin auf den Thread hier gestoßen: Sapphire R9 390 unter Wasser, mal was neues testen.

Habe es aber nie umgesetzt... war das der Block, den du gekauft hast?


----------



## Azzteredon (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Moin, stand damals vor exakt dem gleichen Problem und bin auf den Thread hier gestoßen: Sapphire R9 390 unter Wasser, mal was neues testen.
> 
> Habe es aber nie umgesetzt... war das der Block, den du gekauft hast?



Wow. Nein der war es nicht.  Denke ich. Ist etwas verwirrend mit den Bezeichnungen bei Bykski.

Ich hab den hier gekauft:
Bykski AMD sapphire R9 390x Trix  Water Cooling Block full-Cover acrylic cooper  | eBay

Der Kühler den der nette Herr da benutzt hat sieht aber auch anders aus. Wie gesagt, die Nase für den vorderen VRM war bei meinem Modell nicht vorhanden. Hab leider keine Bilder gemacht vor lauter Enttäuschung.
Jetzt bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich den anderen Block bei Aliexpress bestellen soll...

Edit: **** this. Der Kühler bei Aliexpress ist nicht mehr erhältlich. Da könnt ich doch glatt im Strahl kotzen.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Azzterdon - bei Grafikkarten kauf entwender Ref designe oder die Alphacool Nexxos serie(falls es die Karte gibt), die eben nur eine passiv Kühlung der Vrams hat. Wenn man genügen Airflow hat, ist das nicht bedenklich und spart auf lange sicht Kosten


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann lieber Ref-Design kaufen. Von den Nexxos würde ich die Finger lassen bzw. von allen Custom-Designs.

Es gibt schon Leute, welche sich die Grafikkarte damit geschrottet haben. Die Karte wurde als Kompatibel angegeben und am Ende passte es doch nicht. Wer nun schuld ist, ob nun Karten-Hersteller oder der Block-Hersteller, wird man nur schwer ermitteln können. Mit etwas Glück fällt es bei der Montage auf, mit Pech geht die Karte durch z.B. Kurzschluss spontan kaputt.

Ein Beispiel: Alphacool Eiswolf beschädigt Zotac 1080ti Blower

Hier distanziert sich Alphacool z.B. von allen Hardware-Schäden, welche trotz Kompatibilität entstehen können und bezieht sich darauf, dass Hersteller das Board geändert hätten.

So etwas kann mit Ref-Designs nicht passieren.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Shutterfly - Das ref Designe muss auch gut sein. Bei der Rx480 war es zb eine Fehlkonstruktion ohne ende. Da hat Msi gezeigt wie man es korrekt macht.Das hat Amd erst mit der Rx580 ausgebessert


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch wenn ich es gerne anders hätte aber AMD kauft man doch eh nur fürs Mining und nvidia fürs Gaming ;p


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nvidias Referenzdesigns sind auch durch die Bank ziemlich mau... Die besten Ref Platinen hatten afaik Vega und Fury X, gute Wandler, kaum bis kein Fiepen, sehr Überlastfähig.

Ich würde mir sehr ungern nochmal ne Referenz kaufen.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mich bei meiner Karte ganz bewusst gegen ein Referenzdesign entschieden.
Das PCB von der 1080ti ist im Vergleich mit Nvidias sonstigen Referenzdesigns zwar durchaus brauchbar,  haben wollte ich es aber nicht.

@razzor1984 Das Ref. Design der Rx 480 war eigentlich nicht schlecht. Die Spannungsversorgung war für diese Karte sogar overkill.
Das "Problem" war eben, dass die Hälfte der Phasen, Power aus dem PCIe Slot gezogen haben (wenn ich mich recht erinnere  ).
Amd hätte das Problem einfach umgehen können, indem sie mehr Komponenten durch den 6Pin befeuern.


----------



## chaotium (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Ref Design der 1080TI ist sehr brauchbar.
Ich hab nen guten Chip erwischt und auch das PCB ist sehr gut, kaum Spulenfiepen, und rennt unter wasser knapp 2090 MHZ.
Welche Custom Karte schafft das?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Ref-Designs sind auch immer sehr von der vom Hersteller geplanten Platzierung der Karte abhängig.
Bei den Top-Modellen tut man vor allem bei AMD in erster Linie alles um viel Leistung raus zu quetschen. Bei den kleineren oder chancenlosen Modellen geht es eher um Effizienz und geringe Kosten.
Das PCB der 2900XT war damals z.B. erstaunlich billig und der einzige Grund dass man überhaupt kostendeckend produzieren konnte.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen guten Chip erwischt und auch das PCB ist sehr gut, kaum Spulenfiepen, und rennt unter wasser knapp 2090 MHZ.
> Welche Custom Karte schafft das?


Hab zwar "nur" ne Custom Design 1070, aber die läuft unter Wasser bis 2120 MHz stabil. Merke ich persönlich nur nix von und frisst dementsprechend sinnlos viel Strom


----------



## KillercornyX (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab ne 1080 amp extreme mit werksseitigem Wakü Block. Ich kann die auch stabil auf 2050 MHz takten. In Spielen hab ich unter 10fps Zuwachs, was den höheren Stromverbrauch nicht rechtfertigt.
Beim Falten hingegen gibt es einen spürbaren Leistungsgewinn. 

Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Das Ref Design der 1080TI ist sehr brauchbar.
> Ich hab nen guten Chip erwischt und auch das PCB ist sehr gut, kaum Spulenfiepen, und rennt unter wasser knapp 2090 MHZ.
> Welche Custom Karte schafft das?



Naja, jede Custom unter Wasser die einen ähnlich guten oder besseren Chip hat.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind die Phobya-Kits brauchbar? (im Speziellen das 280er Kit)
Man bekommt viel fürs Geld.
Ich hab mir eins in mein altes Corsairgehäuse eingebaut.
FX6300 – 1,45v 4,6ghz – knappe 31 Grad(Kernlast unter Faltlen auf 6 Kernen ) – nur ist das bei den AMD-chips immer irgend ein wert.Das Wasser wird bei 22 grad Raumtemperatur 30 grad Warm @ Falten (Prime 95 schafft ~ 32 grad - Wasser) Die Lüfter sind nur oben in einer Pull config @5v - mit knappen 600rpm Fix. 
Cpu Only für unter 200 euro ist wirklich machbar! Mit recht guten Komponenten
Die Dc-220 von Phobya ist gedrosselt faktisch nicht zu hören DF passt ! (zum Entkoppeln habe ich Schaumstoff des Cpu-Kühler Packungsmaterial genommen)
Zu den Anschlüssen im Kit muss man sagen, dass 16/11 normal nie so günstig zu bekommen ist.Die 4 Geraden Tüllen und 4 /90 grad Winkel, würden in Summe fast 50 euro kosten.Wenn man sich ein Kit selber zusammenstellt ist 11/8 einfach ungeschlagen Punkto Preis.Beim Schlauch muss man unweigerlich zu Eks-ZMT greifen, da es Noropren in 16/11 anscheinend nicht gibt(Der mitgelieferte Mastkeeler ist durchsichtig und schon leicht gelblich, so der so nicht zur Verwendungen geeignet, wenn man seine Wakue nicht permanenten putzen möchte) Zum Radiator kann ich nur Positives sagen, er hatte nicht viele Lötreste und ist gut verarbeitet. Die Qualität vom UC-2LT ist für den Preis akzeptabel.Wenn man einmal einen Heatkiller oder einen Culplex Kryos in den Händen hatte, dann weiß man was Qualität ist.Der Deckel ist gar nicht so entscheiden, viel mehr ist es die Kupferbodenplatte die nicht so „wertig“ wirkt (hier merkt man definitiv den Preis)
ZMT in 16/11 ist so steif und Knickresistent, da war ich extrem erstaunt. Schade dass es diesen nicht in 11/8 gibt. Da könnte man sich denn den Knickschutz ersparen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paar Bilder vom Umbau


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor einem Monat haben wir über meine Bürokühlung diskuttiert und ich möchte das Thema nochmals ansprechen:
Bestellte Ware ist erst vor zwei Tagen geliefert worden > 4 Wochen Lieferzeit für angebliches Lagermaterial 

Grund warum ich mich melde ist dass ich mit der Förderleistung des eLoops B14-2 absolut nicht zufrieden bin. 

Verbaut ist der Lüfter so und hängt direkt an 12V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das durch die Verjüngung des Durchmessers einiges an Leistung verloren geht, versteh ich ja aber wieso weniger als beim Silverstone-Lüfter mit ~6V? 

So sah es beim Silverstone-Lüfter aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was war nochmal dein Ziel?
Kann gut sein, dass durch die fehlenden Verjüngungen der Silverstone besser performt. Der eLoop ist jetzt auch kein Fördermonster. Der Silverstone sieht auch dicker aus als normal, welcher ist das genau?
Ist es denn jetzt zumindest leiser als vorher?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genaues Ziel:
Leiser bei mindestens gleicher Förderleistung

Leiser ist es definitiv > fasst nicht hörbar 

Silverstone-Model:
Ganz genau sagen kann ich es nicht da der Aufkleber nicht mehr komplett ist > F1280 und der Rest ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
Handelt sich dabei um einen der frühen Versuche einen 90mm Lüfter in ein 80mm Gehäuse zu quetschen.
Bauhöhe ist mit 25mm normal.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du einen Vergleich zum auf gleiche Lautheit gedrosselten Silverstone ziehen? Ich würde locker den 2,5 fachen Durchsatz bei gleicher Lautheit erwarten. Aber wenn es bislang viel lauter war, kann das Maximalniveau absolut trotzdem niedriger liegen. In diesem Fall sollte man es mit B14-3 statt -2 versuchen.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, wie weit muss die Luft denn gefördert werden?

Jetzt mal ein paar generelle Gedanken, die mir jetzt gekommen sind ohne die Situation zu kennen.
1.) Auch bei Airflow gilt, größerer Leitungsquerschnitt = geringerer Widerstand.
Ein Rohr mit einem größeren Durchmesser wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt, z.B. 20cm für die neuen 20cm Lüfter von Noctua und Konsorten.
Man könnte auch was für 4 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter basteln.
2.) In regelmäßigen Abständen des Rohrverlaufs passende Lüfter einbauen um Luftstrom und Luftdruck konstant hoch zu halten.
Was wärst du bereit an Aufwand zu treiben und was darf es kosten?

Das ist auf jeden Fall  echt mal ein Erfrischend anderes Projekt  .


----------



## v3nom (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also die eLoops zählen mit zu den besten bei Lautstärke und Durchsatz montiert auf einem Radiator: Blacknoise NB-eLoop B14-PS and B14-3 140mm fans – Page 3


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ A.Meier-PS3
Dein alter silverstone Fan wird der sein --> SilverStone FM82 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Generell kann man den @6V nicht vergleichen mit dem B14-2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht schafft der  B14-2@6v - 489 Umdrehungen und einen Volumenstrom von 69,1m^3/h
Es wäre interessant wie viel Volumenstrom der FM82 hat bei 6v hat, maximal(12v) ist dieser mit 123 m^3/h angegeben, bei lauten 40db

Dreh den Eloop einfach mal höher, du wirst eh merken ab welcher Lautsträke/Spannung er für dich unangenehm wird.


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Also die eLoops zählen mit zu den besten bei Lautstärke und Durchsatz montiert auf einem Radiator: Blacknoise NB-eLoop B14-PS and B14-3 140mm fans – Page 3



nur montiert er sie nicht auf nem Radiator
denn ja, durch den hohen Druck, den die NB schaffen, haben sie viel durchsatz auf nem Lochblech, aber er hat keinen Wiederstand, da er nur durch nen Rohr luft von a nach b kriegen möchte
sprich Airflowlüfter, welche viel Volumen schaffen, solange sie keinen Druck aufbauen müssen, wären eigentlich die beste Wahl hier

aber mal sehen was er noch so sagt ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hm, wie weit muss die Luft denn gefördert werden?


Alles zusammen ~3,8m



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @ A.Meier-PS3
> Dein alter silverstone Fan wird der sein --> SilverStone FM82 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Müsste der sein. 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Dreh den Eloop einfach mal höher, du wirst eh merken ab welcher Lautsträke/Spannung er für dich unangenehm wird.


Der läuft bereits auf 100%. 



Rarek schrieb:


> denn ja, durch den hohen Druck, den die NB schaffen, haben sie viel durchsatz auf nem Lochblech, aber er hat keinen Wiederstand, da er nur durch nen Rohr luft von a nach b kriegen möchte
> sprich Airflowlüfter, welche viel Volumen schaffen, solange sie keinen Druck aufbauen müssen, wären eigentlich die beste Wahl hier


Ein gewisser Luftwiderstand wird sicher vorhanden sein da das Kartonrohr nur einen Innendurchmesser von ~76mm hat.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der läuft bereits auf 100%.



Dann hast du irgendwie verluste durch die verjungung, weil auf volldampf müsste dieser 128,9m^3/h liefern das sind 5,9^3/h mehr als der alte Silverstone (12v)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Dann hast du irgendwie verluste durch die verjungung, weil auf volldampf müsste dieser 128,9m^3/h liefern das sind 5,9^3/h mehr als der alte Silverstone (12v)


Ich verstehs trotzdem nicht wie diese Verjüngung geschätzte 70% Leistung fressen kann.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> nur montiert er sie nicht auf nem Radiator



Äh... doch 
Immer die letzten Diagramme zu den jeweiligen Lüftern sind Lautstärke/Luftdurchsatz auf nem Radi.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich verstehs trotzdem nicht wie diese Verjüngung geschätzte 70% Leistung fressen kann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk



Was bleibt dann noch übrig? Wenn sich bei der Reduzierung nicht ein Luftspalt befindet wo Luft entweichen kann dann frage ich mich wo soll die Luft den dann hin, auser durch die Röhre.


----------



## Rarek (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Äh... doch
> Immer die letzten Diagramme zu den jeweiligen Lüftern sind Lautstärke/Luftdurchsatz auf nem Radi.



ich meinte nicht in deinem Test, sonder A.Meier... er hat nur Strecke, aber keinen wirklichen wiederstand, wie ihn nen Radi verursachen würde (zumindest, solange nicht die verjüngung reinfunkt  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was bleibt dann noch übrig? Wenn sich bei der Reduzierung nicht ein Luftspalt befindet wo Luft entweichen kann dann frage ich mich wo soll die Luft den dann hin, auser durch die Röhre.


Die einzigen Luftspalte die es hatte (Vibrationsdämpfer vom eLoop verursachte Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Lüfter + die vier ungenutzen Befestigungslöcher am 120 auf 92/80mm-Adapter) hab ich bereits beseitigt, deshalb versteh ich das Ganze selber nicht wirklich warum so ein grosser Verlust da ist. 

Das einzige was mir auffällt ist das aussenrum um den Rotor des eLoop ein relativ starker Luftzug herscht der vom Rotor wegblässt wie wen die Luft in der Mitte angesaugt wird, aber anstelle durch das Rohr geblasen wird irgendwie seitlich am Rotor rausgedrückt wird. 
Wirklich eine Reim kann ich mir auf dieses Verhalten nicht machen da dies sonst ja auch beim Einsatz auf Radiatoren auftreten müsste und somit ein deutliches Leistungsdefizit beim Wakü-Einsatz da sein müsste.


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ist Luftstau...

wenn du nen Lüfter auf nen Tisch legst, sodass er zum Tisch pustet, dann haste den selben Effekt

ich denke das deine Röhre doch zu klein ist, für das, was der lüfter bewegen will -> kommst wohl doch nicht um nen Regenfallrohr rum... außer du findest irgendetwas anderes, um diesen gegenstrom (wenn das überhaupt das richtige wort ist)zu eliminieren

ich weiß aber net, ob Lüfterdrosseln da was bringt... (mein Gedankenspiel ist zumindest, dass bei reduzierung der drehzahl der lüfter dennoch das gleiche befördert bis zu einem gewissen punkt - nämlich bis dahin, wo der Gegenstrom nimmer ist)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wieso ist dann der Silverstone-Lüfter von dem Problem weitestgehend verschont?

Den konnte ich voll aufdrehen ohne das dieser Effekt merkbar auftrat und die sind ja fördermässig in der gleichen Region unterwegs (druckmäßig keine Ahnung).

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ray2015 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Firma "Barrow"? Die bieten für die EVGA 1080TI FTW3 einen Wasserblock an. Gibt zwar auch einen von EK aber der von Barrow ist günstiger. 

Barrow BS-EV1080T-PA GPU Wasserkühler für EVGA GTX1080Ti FTW3
Barrow BS EV1080T PA GPU Water Cooling Block for EVGA GTX1080Ti FTW3-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group Zwischenablage kopieren 
(from AliExpress Android)

Außerdem scheint der EK Wasserblock nur ca. 25 Durchfluss-Rillen im GPU Bereich zu haben. Der von Barrow hat deutlich feinere (43) Rillen.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dieser Röhre könntest du vllt. noch ein Setup für Push - Push basteln (mit ein paar cm Abstand zwischen den Lüftern), ob das dann allerdings hilft?

Wäre sowas denn keine Option? Subtiel 80 mm ALU Flexrohr 3 mtr gestaucht auf ca. 1 mtr Hitzebeständig bis 200 Grad (Heimwerken) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hat es mit Innendurchmessern zwischen 80 und 200mm.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Barrow ist ein bekannter und guter Hersteller. Liegt, meiner Meinung, über der Qualität von EKWB und gleichauf mit Bitspower.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mit dieser Röhre könntest du vllt. noch ein Setup für Push - Push basteln (mit ein paar cm Abstand zwischen den Lüftern), ob das dann allerdings hilft?
> 
> Wäre sowas denn keine Option? Subtiel 80 mm ALU Flexrohr 3 mtr gestaucht auf ca. 1 mtr Hitzebeständig bis 200 Grad (Heimwerken) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Hat es mit Innendurchmessern zwischen 80 und 200mm.


Ich kenne die Rohre, haben wir in der Firma in Gebrauch > behalts mal im Hinterkopf.

Ich teste heute Abend mal wie der eLoop reagiert mit einer übergrossen Lüftervorkammer vor der Verjüngung.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ray2015 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja schon mal gut. Nur leider finde ich keine deutsche Bezugsquelle. Habe zwar generell nichts dagegen bei AliExpress zu bestellen aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass manche Bestellungen nicht ankommen. Und bei 50+ Euro wäre das schon sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wobei dann der Euro Vorteil auch dahin wäre, AliExpress + Versand + nichtRücksendenKönnen + vltNichtAnkommen ergibt schnell den gleichen Preis wie hier EK und so weiter aufrufen...


----------



## Shutterfly (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Habe zwar generell nichts dagegen bei AliExpress zu bestellen aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass manche Bestellungen nicht ankommen. Und bei 50+ Euro wäre das schon sehr ärgerlich.



Ali gibt eigentlich eine Garantie, dass du dein Geld zurück bekommst, wenn die Ware nicht an kommt. Du musst den Erhalt der Ware bestätigen, vorher bekommt der Verkäufer sein Geld nicht.



DOcean schrieb:


> wobei dann der Euro Vorteil auch dahin wäre, AliExpress + Versand + nichtRücksendenKönnen + vltNichtAnkommen ergibt schnell den gleichen Preis wie hier EK und so weiter aufrufen...



Was löst "vltNichtAnkommen" den für einen Kostenbetrag aus? 

Bei EK würde ich auch nix vernickeltes mehr holen. Zu häufig davon lesen müssen, dass Leute Probleme mit der Schicht haben und das diese sich nach kurzer Zeit ablöst/verfärbt.


----------



## DOcean (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das muss jeder selber wissen, wieviel euro das ihm wert ist... Ich bestell auch einiges bei Aliexpress (z.B. USB Netzteile, LED Stripes) aber beim Vergleich mit dem Händler vor Ort sollte man auch den weichen Faktoren einen gewissen Wert beimessen und auch immer das Gesamtpaket sehen (also inkl. Versand plus mit Pech sogar noch Zoll)


----------



## Rarek (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist dann der Silverstone-Lüfter von dem Problem weitestgehend verschont?
> 
> Den konnte ich voll aufdrehen ohne das dieser Effekt merkbar auftrat und die sind ja fördermässig in der gleichen Region unterwegs (druckmäßig keine Ahnung).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk



da der Unterschied von Rohrinnendurchmesser zu Lüfterinnendurchmesser deutlich geringer ist 
er fördert zwar gut das selbe, aber auf kleinerem querschnitt

ist mit Wasser und ner verengung ähnlich:
wenn es eng wird, dann bewegt sich entweder das Wasser im schmaleren Stück schneller, oder (und) es drückt nach hinten richtung quelle weg (wenn es kann)
kann es nicht weg, dann platzt das Rohr an der Stelle der Verjüngung wegen des Überdrucks

(gut bei luft wird dir nu nicht das Rohr platzen, da du nur mit niederdruck arbeitest, aber ich hoffe das prinzip ist eindeutig  )


----------



## Verminaard (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Bei EK würde ich auch nix vernickeltes mehr holen. Zu häufig davon lesen müssen, dass Leute Probleme mit der Schicht haben und das diese sich nach kurzer Zeit ablöst/verfärbt.



Ist das noch immer so?
Vor eingen Jahren hatte EK Probleme mit den vernickelten Sachen.
Von aktuellen Sachen habe ich nichts gelesen.
Ich hab ein paar vernickelte EK Produkte verbaut und die waren tadellos.
Auch hat sich bisher nichts abgeloest oder verfaerbt.

Wenn du da andere Infos hast, bitte her damit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich teste heute Abend mal wie der eLoop reagiert mit einer übergrossen Lüftervorkammer vor der Verjüngung.


Wirklich Erfolg hatte ich beim Test nicht, aber dafür ne wichtige Erkenntnis:
Ich weiss jetzt welche der drei Verjüngungen den Staudruck verursacht und zwar ist es die Letzte sprich der Übergang vom schwarzen Kunststoffstück auf das Kartonrohr.

Bräuchte also ein Rohr mit knappen 100mm Innendurchmesser > mal schauen wie ich das meiner besseren Hälfte vercliekern soll das ich jetzt auch noch eines Rohr brauche.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn du da andere Infos hast, bitte her damit



Boah, ich meine entweder hier oder im Luxx innerhalb der letzten 6 Monate was dazu gelesen zu haben. 

Ich schau morgen mal, ob ich das finde. Heute muss ich noch Urlaub buchen 

Edit: Nicht das was ich genau meinte aber das was ich auf die schnelle finden konnte. Ölige Substanz im Kreislauf?


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bräuchte also ein Rohr mit knappen 100mm Innendurchmesser > mal schauen wie ich das meiner besseren Hälfte vercliekern soll das ich jetzt auch noch eines Rohr brauche.


Ab in den Baumarkt, 100mm ist eh leicht zu bekommen, schau bei der Innenraumbelüftung bzw Abwasserrohre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ab in den Baumarkt, 100mm ist eh leicht zu bekommen, schau bei der Innenraumbelüftung bzw Abwasserrohre


Eher zum Grosshändler:
Hab schon in den Baumarkts hier in der Region geschaut, aber das Problem mit dennen ist das die Rohre immer nur so ne Länge von maximal 1m haben und ich brauche aber aus Befestigungsgründen ein 3m-Stück.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es bei euch nicht auch sowas wie bei uns das Team Baucenter? Das ist bei uns ein Großhandel für's Baugewerbe, die aber auch an Privatleute verkaufen.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eher zum Grosshändler:
> Hab schon in den Baumarkts hier in der Region geschaut, aber das Problem mit dennen ist das die Rohre immer nur so ne Länge von maximal 1m haben und ich brauche aber aus Befestigungsgründen ein 3m-Stück.



Also bei Hornbach oder wenns sein muss auch mal bei OBI bekommst du sicher so lange Rohre, besonders beim Abwasser


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch nicht auch sowas wie bei uns das Team Baucenter? Das ist bei uns ein Großhandel für's Baugewerbe, die aber auch an Privatleute verkaufen.


Sowas meinte ich. 
Mein Arbeitgeber ist bei so einem Kunde und somit komm ich deutlich günstiger ran aber ich bin mir uneins was ich nehmen soll. 

Da ich gelernter Sanitärmonteur bin kenne ich natürlich die schwarzen Gebrit-Ablaufrohre, aber sowas an die Decke im Büro? 

Blechrohre? Wäre zumindest keine Zweckentfremdung aber optisch. 
Momentan tendiere ich Richtung Alu-Flexrohre aber die müsste ich zwangsweise irgendwie verstärken da diese sonst durchhängen.


Nachtrag:
Was Optisch nicht schlecht aussehen würde wäre ein Blechrohr in der Edelstahl- Ausführung.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Meier-PS3
Gibt es nicht extra Lüftertunnel die viereckig sind und am ende einen Flansch haben, wo man zb eben ein 100er Rohr anflanschen kann ? 
In der Raumlüftung muss es, so was in der Art sicher geben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@razzor1984:
Blechrohr alias Spirorohr ist ein rundes Lüftungsrohr vergleichbar mit den quadratischen Lüftungskanälen die du meinst und wenn ich die 100mm-Ausführung nehme, kann ich den über das schwarze Kunststoff-Rohr stecken ohne zusätzliche Adapter.

Größerer Durchmesser hat das Problem dass ich bei der Tür anfangen muß den Kopf einzuziehen.




Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wurstpaket (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ein metallisches Rohr bringt sogar noch zusätzliche Kühlleistung  - zumindest wenn es für Abluft genutzt wird


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute auf der Arbeit ist mir eine unkoventionelle Lösung in den Sinn gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei handelt es sich um eine im flachen Zustand 300mm breite Schlauchfolie die wir zum Verpacken von Sonnenmarkisen verwenden. 


Vom Staudruck merk ich gar nicht mehr und im Sommer könnte ich das Teil einfach zusammenfalten und im Schrank verstauen.

Bin mal gespannt was meine bessere Hälte zu dieser Lösung meint.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Funktionieren tut es,das ist wichtig


----------



## fuma.san (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur eine kurze Frage zum Verständnis: es wird ja empfohlen neue Radiatoren erst einmal durchzuspülen, um eventuelle Rückstände auszuspülen.

Nehmt ihr dafür normales Leistungswasser, oder besser destiliertes Wasser?

@A.Meier-PS3: Was ist den der Zweck von dem Ansaugrohr? Konnte deine Ursprüngliche Frage nicht finden.


----------



## chischko (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuma.san schrieb:


> Nur eine kurze Frage zum Verständnis: es wird ja empfohlen neue Radiatoren erst einmal durchzuspülen, um eventuelle Rückstände auszuspülen.
> 
> Nehmt ihr dafür normales Leistungswasser, oder besser destiliertes Wasser?



Zum durchspülen reicht Dir normales Wasser. 
Kannst zunächst mal so einfach durchfließen lassen, danach nen Durchgang mit etwas Spüli und dann noch mit Cilit Bang nen Durchlauf machen. Immer gründlich mit Leitungswasser nachspülen und für den Betrieb an sich verwendest Du dann einfach destilliertes Wasser unter Zugabe eines entsprechendes Zusatzes (ich schwöre auf das Double Protect Zeug aber da gibt es 1000 Meinungen).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuma.san schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3: Was ist den der Zweck von dem Ansaugrohr? Konnte deine Ursprüngliche Frage nicht finden.


Faltabwärme aus dem Büro transportieren und damit den Großteil der Wohnung heizen.
Leider reicht es nicht die Bürotür 24/7 sperrangelweit offen zu lassen und die Wärme über das Fenster jetzt im Winter zu entweichen lassen ist Sinnbefreit.

Ohne zusätzlich was zum machen geht Raumtemperatur gegen die 30°C zu.



Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ray2015 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre der Kreislauf so in Ordnung oder kann man das besser machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamesblond23 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Wäre der Kreislauf so in Ordnung oder kann man das besser machen?



Die von dir skizzierte Variante ist die Bevorzugte.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ray2015 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne allgemeine Frage. Wo schließe ich bei einer Wasserkühlung eigentlich die Pumpe und die Lüfter der Radiatoren an? Auf meinem MB gibt es zwar einen Anschluss für die Lüfter aber eben auch nur einer davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauche ich da einen Splitter oder sowas? Und was wenn ich mir zwei Radiatoren mit insgesamt 6 140er Lüfter einbauen möchte? Das schafft dieser eine Anschluss doch niemals.


----------



## DOcean (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Splitter ist genau richtig, wieviel geht sagt dir das Handbuch (bei PWM Anschluss und PWM Lüftern geht fast unendlich viel  )

Wichtig wäre wenn dein MB einen externen Temp Sensor einbinden kann, du solltest ja nach Wasser Temp regeln...


----------



## Ray2015 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Pumpenart (D5 / DDC) wäre denn, für mein Vorhaben empfehlenswert? Also am liebsten hätte ich eine Kombi aus AGB und Pumpe. Und die Pumpe sollte sich über ein Steuergerät (Aquaero 6) steuern lassen.


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuma.san schrieb:


> Nur eine kurze Frage zum Verständnis: es wird ja empfohlen neue Radiatoren erst einmal durchzuspülen, um eventuelle Rückstände auszuspülen.
> 
> Nehmt ihr dafür normales Leistungswasser, oder besser destiliertes Wasser?
> 
> ...


----------



## DARPA (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Welche Pumpenart (D5 / DDC) wäre denn, für mein Vorhaben empfehlenswert? Also am liebsten hätte ich eine Kombi aus AGB und Pumpe. Und die Pumpe sollte sich über ein Steuergerät (Aquaero 6) steuern lassen.



Wenn du eh nen Aquaero holen willst, dann ist doch auch klar woran die Lüfter angeschlossen werden. ^^

Mit ner D5 macht man nix falsch. Wenn du die Pumpe per Aquaero steuern willst, empfiehlt sich die Version von Aquacomputer. 
Alternative wäre die einfache Version mit Drehpoti, wenn du die Pumpe so verbauen kannst, dass man zum verstellen da ran kommt. Die Pumpe muss nämlich nicht permanent geregelt werden, die stellt man nach dem Befüllen einfach einmal ein und fertig.


----------



## Ray2015 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry erst einmal, dass gerade so viele Fragen von mir kommen aber das ganze Thema ist schon ziemlich komplex. Okay, das mit der Pumpe hab ich jetzt verstanden. Die wird einmal eingestellt und gut ist. Ich habe mir jetzt mal bisschen was zusammengestellt. Da fehlt noch einiges, ich weiß. Aber nur mal um den Anfang zu machen:

GPU Wasserblock:

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


CPU Wasserblock:

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com

Die unterscheiden sich ja nur vom Design her. 


Pumpe+AGB:

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...95.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.579945167Jh74r

Wobei ich mich da Frage ob das wirklich beides zusammen ist. Muss aber eigentlich wenn ich mir die Abmessungen so anschaue. Aber im Titel steht nur Pumpe.


240er Radiator:

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...44.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.66d55a33mNCbkg

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...44.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.66d55a33AUzAWJ

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...31.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.66d55a33GrpntV

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...00.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.38f58040jxVVFz

Absolut kein Plan was da jetzt genau der Unterschied sein soll außer minimal bei den Abmessungen.


420er Radiator:

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...36.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.38f58040JPlF41

Wobei es den in Deutschland (Caseking) günstiger gibt.


Würde das alles schon mal so in etwa hinhauen?


----------



## DOcean (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach dafür bitte einen extra Thread auf, das wird zu unübersichtlich...


----------



## Ray2015 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für den Hinweis.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...te-wasserkuehlung-ryzen-ftw3.html#post9225961


----------



## fuma.san (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das mit dem Leitungswasser macht die Sache einfacher. Scheint doch nicht so ein Hexenwerk zu sein das ganze


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fuma.san schrieb:


> Nur eine kurze Frage zum Verständnis: es wird ja empfohlen neue Radiatoren erst einmal durchzuspülen, um eventuelle Rückstände auszuspülen.
> 
> Nehmt ihr dafür normales Leistungswasser, oder besser destiliertes Wasser?
> 
> ...



Bitte vorsichtig mit Cillit Bang, kann alle Kupferhaltige Materialien angreifen.
Ich empfehle es nicht länger als 15 Minuten einwirken zu lassen. Alles andere ist gut. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu Cillit Bang? Ich habe meine ganzen Radiatoren bis jetzt nur mit Spüli ~ eine stunde einwirken lassen und damit alle Lötreste herausbekommen.


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte vorsichtig mit Cillit Bang, kann alle Kupferhaltige Materialien angreifen.
> Ich empfehle es nicht länger als 15 Minuten einwirken zu lassen. Alles andere ist gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



das kommt auf das Cilit an... Grünes kannste drinne lassen wie du willst, aber orangenes greift Metall an, da haste recht ^^



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wozu Cillit Bang? Ich habe meine ganzen  Radiatoren bis jetzt nur mit Spüli ~ eine stunde einwirken lassen und  damit alle Lötreste herausbekommen.



ich schwöre auf in Wasser gelöste Reinigungstabletten für die Dritten
macht sich übrigens auch super zum entkalken - und riecht vorallem nicht so unangenehm wie Essig


----------



## Shutterfly (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> eine stunde einwirken lassen und damit alle Lötreste herausbekommen.



Und das hast du wie überprüft? Den Radiator aufgeschnitten? Mit einer Endoskop-Kamera nachgeprüft oder vermutest du es nur?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und das hast du wie überprüft? Den Radiator aufgeschnitten? Mit einer Endoskop-Kamera nachgeprüft oder vermutest du es nur?



Nach ~ 5 Jahren sollten aus meinen drei Radiatoren alle Lötreste draußen sein  (Magiccool 140er&360er+ Phobya 200er) Wenn wirklich noch Lötreste drinnen wären ,müssten diese im Filter oder im Cpu Kühler sein.Nur nach dem Umbau von Phenom auf Ryzen, hatte ich bis jetzt nur mit einem massiven Weichmacherbefall zu kämpfen(Die waren sogar in den Radiatoren drinnen und ich musste mehrmals das ganze System spülen).Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass meine Spülmittelbehandlung auch eine nachhaltige Wirkung hat.Besonders bei den Magiccool Radiatoren kamen sehr viele Lötreste heraus. Bei den zwei Phobyas 280er & 200er war extrem wenig an „Verschmutzung“ fest zustellen.


----------



## Shutterfly (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, ich kürze es ab: Du weißt es nicht, du vermutest es nur.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagen wir mal so, die Wahrscheindlichkeit ist sehr gering, da ich ein halbes jahr G48 im Kreislauf drinnen hatte mit einem zu sportlichen Mischungsverhältnis, was leider den Plexi Agb in mitleidenschaft gezogen hat.Wenn Lötreste, Glycol standhalten ,dann werden diese auch nicht mit Destiliertem Wasser ausgewaschen.Weiterer Faktor ist Zeit in meinem Fall !
Ich finde viele Reiniger als zu aggresiv, wenn man diese falsch handhabt, können mehrere Problem entstehen, besonderes wenn man nicht gut spült danach!


----------



## Anticrist (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

Ich habe wohlein Problem mit der Wakü, offensichtlich habe ich keinen richtigen Durchfluss.
im Schlauch steht auf ca 40cm eine Luftblase, die ich auch mit Wanken nicht wegbekomme.
weiss jemand Rat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du auch mal den PC als ganzes gedreht?
Musste ich bei meinem machen um die Luft raus zu bekommen. Habe den PC dann in Durchflussrichtung immer weitergedreht um die Blase bis in den AGB zu treiben (und das möglichst ohne neue Luft anzusaugen).
Meinen Rücken hats gefreut .... aber es hat funktioniert.


----------



## v3nom (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles schließen der Wakü und PC ganz auf die Seite legen. Was für ne Pumpe?


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Anticrist - Welcher Schlauch wird verwendet? Vl Masterkleer? Wie alt ist dieser? Welches Kühlmittel wird verwendet? Nur desiliertes Wasser oder Zusätze?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Knick im Schlauch? CPU Kühler verschmutzt? Was für eine Pumpe? Normalerweise sollte die Pumpe, so eine Menge Luft, aus dem Schlauch drücken. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anticrist (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eheim Aquastream pumpe. Aktuell 5500rpm.
han den Rechner sogar schon im agb übervoll befüllt und auf den Kopf gestellt 
kann aktuell auch gar nichts nutzen, da cpu binnen Sekunden auf 95*C Notabschaltung

Keine Knicks. Verschmutzung möglich, sollte aber eigentlich nicht sein. Rechner gestern nach Garantietausch graka bei Caseking abgeholt

schlauch ist ein EK DuraClear mit reinem destillierten Wasser. Die leichte Trübung kommt von den Resten der roten EK Flüssigkeit die ich aber nicht mehr drin haben möchte


----------



## chaotium (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuch die Blase weg zuschieben oder aktiviere den Entlüftungsmodus


----------



## Anticrist (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Versuch die Blase weg zuschieben oder aktiviere den Entlüftungsmodus



entlüftungsmodus? Wie und wo?


----------



## chaotium (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der AQS unter Pumpe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Eheim Aquastream pumpe. Aktuell 5500rpm.
> han den Rechner sogar schon im agb übervoll befüllt und auf den Kopf gestellt
> kann aktuell auch gar nichts nutzen, da cpu binnen Sekunden auf 95*C Notabschaltung
> 
> ...



Das ist gar nicht gut. Wasserkühlung komplett zerlegen und reinigen. Da stimmt was nicht. Deine Aquastream läuft bei 5500 schon auf fast Maximal Leistung. Definitiv stimmt da was nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach mal Fotos vom Kompletten Aufbau und lass dabei das rote gedöns aus ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Anticrist
Die Xt kann in der Software(Aquasuite) oder per jumper rückseite(glaub der temp sensor wars) in den Entlüftermodus schalten.
Es scheint nach deiner Erklärung, muss es so wenig DF gibt ,dass der Kreislauf nicht kühlen kann(<10 liter/h). Wenn man ausschließen kann, dass kein Knick in den Schläuchen ist,  alles korrekt angeschlossen ist (IN und dann OUT usw) muss man annehmen,dass eine "Verstopfung/Verunreinigung" der Kühler vorliegt.
Mein tipp: öffnen zu erst deinen Culpex Kryos, der hat die feinste Struktur und wirkt fast schon wie ein Filter. Wenn du weiße Partikel oder Fäden findest, werden dies Weicher sein ........ da hilft nur alles putzen und mehrmals spülen.
Im nächsten Schritt, wechsel auf Tygon Norpren oder ZMT von EK.


----------



## Hasestab (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Faltabwärme aus dem Büro transportieren und damit den Großteil der Wohnung heizen.
> Leider reicht es nicht die Bürotür 24/7 sperrangelweit offen zu lassen und die Wärme über das Fenster jetzt im Winter zu entweichen lassen ist Sinnbefreit.
> 
> Ohne zusätzlich was zum machen geht Raumtemperatur gegen die 30°C zu.
> ...



Ich bestelle meine Rohre beruflich immer bei (Felderer) Felderer - Nur Luftung statt auch Luftung  ! Alle WFR und Formteile auch in Edelstahl erhältlich. Kanäle machen wir selber.

Privat habe ich auch einen MV EC 125 von Helios verbaut schön mit Regler am Lichtschalter um die Wärme des Holzofens in den 2ten Stock zu transtortieren. ALLERDINGS brauchte ich den diesen Winter noch nicht. 😉  Der Axiallüfter ist Drehzahlgesteuert und verbraucht nicht viel.

Gruss


----------



## syrus700 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Zusammen,

ich würde euch gern mal eine Frage stellen, die mir seit Tagen keine Ruhe lässt.

Es geht um die Anschlüsse eines GPU Blocks (in der Regel sind das ja 4 Stück). Ich habe schon häufig folgenden Aufbau - siehe Bild - gesehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich frage mich, ob bei solchen Aufbauten die Kühlleistung vom GPU Block leidet? Das Wasser muss ja zum einen beim GPU Eingang den Weg in den GPU Block finden und zum anderen auch weiter Richtung CPU fließen. Ich bin selbst an so einem Aufbau interessiert und würde gerne wissen, ob das Problemlos ohne Performance-Einbußen möglich ist 


Lieben Dank
Syrus


----------



## v3nom (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sollte klappen. Die Gefahr ist das einer der Blöcke (meist CPU) einen höheren Widerstand hat und deswegen schlechter durchströmt wird. Wenn es gut geht sollte es aber minimal bessere Temperaturen an der CPU geben, da diese Frischwasser bekommt.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ syrus700 nach meine Wissenstand soll man immer abwechselnd IN & OUT anschließen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du so anschließt wie da gezeichnet wird dir bei 90% der Kühlerkombinationen die CPU gekocht.
Das Wasser nimmt den Weg des kleinsten Widerstandes und das ist durch den GPU-Kühler ohne die CPU je zu erreichen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parallellaufbauten sind aus Showgruenden recht beliebt.
Sieht man halt mehr Rohr, zumindest bei den ganzen Hardtubeloesungen.


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du so anschließt wie da gezeichnet wird dir bei 90% der Kühlerkombinationen die CPU gekocht.
> Das Wasser nimmt den Weg des kleinsten Widerstandes und das ist durch den GPU-Kühler ohne die CPU je zu erreichen.



Sehe ich auch so, aber mich würde interessieren wie es tatsächlich ist. Probiere es einfach mal aus und teile das Setup und Ergebnis uns mit.


----------



## syrus700 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen  aktuell ist die GPU noch nicht im Kreislauf eingebunden - das wird sich mit Volta / Ampere aber ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werde ich den Aufbau einfach mal versuchen und sehen, was die Temps so machen. Über das Ergebnis kann ich dann gerne informieren 

Bin nur froh, dass meine Frage nicht ganz so dämlich war ^^... hab den Aufbau wie gesagt schon sehr oft so gesehen und mich immer gefragt, ob das so optimal ist.

LG Syrus


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Strömungstechnisch ist die parallele Anbindung zweier grundverschiedener Kühler ein Worst-Case. Aber es sieht eben elegant aus, wenn man nur mit parallelen vertikalen Rohren arbeitet und insbesondere bei einem Show-Case-Mod ist das wichtiger als gute Temperaturen. Im Zweifelsfall kompensiert man den deutlich niedrigeren Durchfluss im restriktiveren Kühler eben mit einer stärkeren, lauteren Pumpe respektive deren zwei.


----------



## Anticrist (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Habe über die Garantie die Pumpe austauschen lassen, jetzt läuft alles.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Habe über die Garantie die Pumpe austauschen lassen, jetzt läuft alles.
> Vielen Dank!



War die Aquastream wirklich defekt? die halten normal fast ewig, wie alt war sie denn? Neu gekauft oder gebraucht?


----------



## Antonio (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, hat hier jemand das Lian Li PC-o11ww mit 2 360er Radis laufen ? würde gerne mal wissen wie bei euch das Wasser Fließt, zuerst GPU oder CPU.


----------



## Anticrist (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Caseking über Garantie ausgetauscht da defekt.
Die neue Pumpe nannte er auch "zuverlässiger"


----------



## Verminaard (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Antonio schrieb:


> Hey, hat hier jemand das Lian Li PC-o11ww mit 2 360er Radis laufen ? würde gerne mal wissen wie bei euch das Wasser Fließt, zuerst GPU oder CPU.



Ich hab einen Mora, und wo die Kuehlfluessigkeit zuerst hinlaeuft ist doch ziehmlich egal.
Einzig wichtige: AGB direkt vor Pumpe, rest nach belieben, sofern man sich in den "normalen" Durchflusswerten bewegt.


----------



## v3nom (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich lasse das kalte Wasser erst in die GPU fließen und von da in die CPU. Am Ende sind das evtl. 1-2°C Unterschied aber die GPU ist dankbar für jedes niedrige Grad


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... oder man lässt das erwärmte Wasser vor dem nächsten Erwärmer in den zweiten Radi zum Abkühlen. Sofern es die Schlauchführung zulässt.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man dazu eine üble Schlauchführung vornimmt, macht es keinen Sinn. Der Temperaturunterschied ist irgendwas kleiner/um 1K.


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn man dazu eine üble Schlauchführung vornimmt, macht es keinen Sinn. Der Temperaturunterschied ist irgendwas kleiner/um 1K.



... genau deshalb kam die Restriktion Schlauchführung auch in meinem Post von


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe zwischen CPU und GPU einen Radiator, da das meine Schlauchführung sogar stark vereinfacht hat


----------



## Tekkla (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und außer mehr Bastelei und Geld kosten hat was gebracht?

Edit: Nicht richtig gelesen. Vergesst es einfach


----------



## chaotium (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Laut Caseking über Garantie ausgetauscht da defekt.
> Die neue Pumpe nannte er auch "zuverlässiger"



Hast Du nun die Ultimate?


----------



## TheAbyss (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> @ *TheAbyss*
> Klingt ja alles interessant, hoffe es gibt einige Bilder
> Vieles bei dir ist ja kosmetischer Natur. Die Luefteranordnung musst du testen wie es bei dir am Besten ist.
> Wenns nicht reichen sollte --> Mora
> ...



Um unsere Unterhaltung des letzten Monats mal zu aktualisieren, ich habe mir im Hinblick auf deinen Rat jetzt 16/10er Softtube Schraubis besorgt (für den ZMT). Generell steh ich total auf meine Satin HTs, aber für die Bastellei ist Softtube einfach besser, bis man die finale Konfiguration raus hat, evtl. läuft er dann auch erstmal auf Softtubes, besonders weil matt-schwarz auch super ins Konzept passt. Ich werde wir gewünscht hier Bilder reinstellen, ggf. als Link zu nem Worklog.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Dämmung eines Gehäuse mit Alubutyl?

Ich hab vor knapp zwei Wochen meine erste Waku eingebaut. Durch die Hard Tubes wurde etwas Vibration der AS XT trotz Entkopplung ans Gehäuse weitergegeben und erzeugte ein recht leises, aber dennoch gut hörbares und vor allem nerviges Brummen.
Vor ein paar Tagen fiel mir ein das ich noch Alubutyl von meiner Car Hifi Anlage auf dem Dachboden habe. Also erstmal fix alle Größeren Flächen am Gehäuse abgeklebt und siehe da - Stille 

Für diejenigen, denen Alubutyl nichts sagt:
Zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass dies Matten sind welche aus einem Butylgemisch bestehen, welche mit einer Aluminiumschicht abgedeckt sind.
Diese Matten sind relativ schwer und kleben, je nach Marke, gut bis sehr sehr gut.
Im Endeffekt sollen diese Matten die Masse des Materials vergrößern auf der sie aufgeklebt werden und minimieren somit Eigenschwingungen.

Kann ich jedem empfehlen. sehen tut man von dem Ganzen natürlich nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab damals für die Blechbüchsen Bitumen-Matten genommen.
Das LianLi brauchte sowas aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Womit füll ich eine AiO wieder auf nachdem komplett zerlegt wurde?


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Womit füll ich eine AiO wieder auf nachdem komplett zerlegt wurde?



Wenns eine AIO ist die Kupfer und Alu im Kreislauf hat – g48 mit destiliertem Wasser. 
Da du den Korrosionsschutz in dem Fall bitter notwendig hast würde ich auf einem Liter 250 bis 300 ml/liter g48 beimengen.
Wenn du eine Aio hast die nur Kupfer bzw Messing nutzt, braucht man keinen Korrosionsschutz, aber wenn man will, kann man da auch bisschen g48 beimengen - da reichen 50ml/l pro 1Liter für die nerven . Gute Mittelchen „Fertigmixtur“(teuer) Innovatek Protect oder Dubbleprotect Ultra.


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok danke, werd ich prüfen. soll nur was zum selber mischen sein. die AiO ist nur eine spielerei.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> ok danke, werd ich prüfen. soll nur was zum selber mischen sein. die AiO ist nur eine spielerei.



Die billigen Aios haben alle einen alu Radiator, die mir bekannten Aios  die modular sind - Silenloop bzw Eisbär haben einen Kupfer Radiator und  Kupfer- Cpu Kühler.
Was mir noch einfällt, wenn du wirklich Alu im  Kreislauf hast, tausche das Wasser nach min einem Jahr, g48 is eh nicht  so teuer, aber in so einer Konfig braucht man einen funktionierenden  Korrosionsschutz wie einen bissen Brot


----------



## TheAbyss (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Um unsere Unterhaltung des letzten Monats mal zu aktualisieren, ich habe mir im Hinblick auf deinen Rat jetzt 16/10er Softtube Schraubis besorgt (für den ZMT). Generell steh ich total auf meine Satin HTs, aber für die Bastellei ist Softtube einfach besser, bis man die finale Konfiguration raus hat, evtl. läuft er dann auch erstmal auf Softtubes, besonders weil matt-schwarz auch super ins Konzept passt. Ich werde wir gewünscht hier Bilder reinstellen, ggf. als Link zu nem Worklog.



Was mich zum self-Quote und ner Frage bringt.. spricht etwas gegen ein "Hybrid" Build mit ZMT Softtube und Hardtube... sieht sicher schlechter aus als reine Hardtubes, aber irgendwie finde ich die Optik spannend.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Was mich zum self-Quote und ner Frage bringt.. spricht etwas gegen ein "Hybrid" Build mit ZMT Softtube und Hardtube... sieht sicher schlechter aus als reine Hardtubes, aber irgendwie finde ich die Optik spannend.



Nope, ist sogar relativ geläufig so ne Kombination. Kommt bei mir auch zum Einsatz. Im Sichtbereich die Hardtubes, und in der der zweiten Kammer und zum Mora dann der ZMT Schlauch.

Ich würde halt auf keinen Fall durchsichtige Schläuche mit ins System einbinden, denn dann hat man wieder das Problem mit den Weichmachern. Aber ZMT und Norprene sind kein Problem.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Watercool hat Barrow ins Sortiment aufgenommen :

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...tercooleK/Categories/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie will ich doch wieder ne Wakü, diesmal allerdings komplett intern.
Perspektivisch sollen damit irgendeine CPU von 100W TDP gekühlt werden (momentan noch nen alter 2500k) und ne GPU aus der Leistungsklasse einer GTX1070, also knapp 150W. Also so knapp 250W bis 350W TDP um mal etwas Luft zu lassen.
Was bedeutet das man knapp 480mm bis 630mm Radiatorfläche haben sollte.

Das Case wird das größte Problem, einerseits soll da mein Lund Plom Plex AGB rein passen, es sollte einen externen 5,25" Laufwerkslot haben, ein Window haben und auch die Radiatoren sollten reinpassen. Auf das Laufwerk würde ich  verzichten, wenn es nicht anders geht. Das stellt momentan das größte Problem da.
Edit: "Normaler" Midi-Tower von der Größe her und eher schlicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@turbosnake - was spricht gegen einen Mora? Liegen bei dir so beengte Platzverhältnisse vor?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @turbosnake - was spricht gegen einen Mora? Liegen bei dir so beengte Platzverhältnisse vor?


Hatte ich schon mal und fand es nicht wirklich hübsch, daher will ich es diesmal anders machen.
Dazu kommt das man in ein Case wie das Obsidian 450D auch ausreichend Radiatoren unterbringen.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon mal und fand es nicht wirklich hübsch, daher will ich es diesmal anders machen.
> Dazu kommt das man in ein Case wie das Obsidian 450D auch ausreichend Radiatoren unterbringen.



Wenns dirs wert ist - obsidian 900D - Da geht unten ein 420/480er rein und oben auch ein 420er/480 und vorne wenn man den Hdd-Käfig opfert vl ein 240er.
Aber schau dich bei den Tagebüchern um, da sieht man was in die Gehäuse wirklich reingeht.


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> ok danke, werd ich prüfen. soll nur was zum selber mischen sein. die AiO ist nur eine spielerei.



Ist eine Antec 620 und schaut mir danach aus als wäre das nur Kupfer


----------



## DrDave (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ist eine Antec 620 und schaut mir danach aus als wäre das nur Kupfer


Sieht stark nach Asetek aus, damit ist der Kühler bzw. der Kühlerboden schon aus Kupfer. Der Radi wird aber aus Alu sein.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Sieht stark nach Asetek aus, damit ist der Kühler bzw. der Kühlerboden schon aus Kupfer. Der Radi wird aber aus Alu sein.



Ist es auch - siehe dazu --> Antec H2O 620 CPU-Kuhlung im Test | Review | Technic3D

@Mitchpuken - wie willst du die denn befüllen? Da ganze Asetek aios sind meines wissen nach alle "einweg" Produkte. Man kann basteln und versuchen diese mit Schlauchschellen dicht zu bekommen,aber wozu der ganze Stress?


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Turbosnake, wenns huebsch sein soll, dann werf ich mal ein TJ07 in den Raum


----------



## Mitchpuken (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ist es auch - siehe dazu --> Antec H2O 620 CPU-Kuhlung im Test | Review | Technic3D
> 
> @Mitchpuken - wie willst du die denn befüllen? Da ganze Asetek aios sind meines wissen nach alle "einweg" Produkte. Man kann basteln und versuchen diese mit Schlauchschellen dicht zu bekommen,aber wozu der ganze Stress?



Ist eine Asetek. Mir geht es eigentlich genau um das Basteln


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> @ Turbosnake, wenns huebsch sein soll, dann werf ich mal ein TJ07 in den Raum


Hübsch ja, aber wie das Obsidian 900D mir leider mit über 300€ zu teuer.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm das 750d. Habe da Auch einen 240er und einen 280er drin. 2 120mm würden auch noch passen. Dazu noch relativ klein und Schlicht. 

Edit: oben passt auch ein 360er rein, glaube auch ein 420er


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze auch schon seit einiger Zeit das Corsair 750D.
Oben passt max. entweder ein 360er oder ein 280er, vorne ein 280er und unten (wenn das Netzteil nicht zu lang ist) noch ein 240er rein. Einen 140er könnte man noch hinten anbringen, aber der Nutzen ist ja bekanntlich nicht unbedingt gegeben (und könnte mit einem Radi oben kollidieren).

Mehr siehe: http://www.corsair.com/de-de/obsidian-series-750d-full-tower-atx-case


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Irgendwie will ich doch wieder ne Wakü, diesmal allerdings komplett intern.
> Perspektivisch sollen damit irgendeine CPU von 100W TDP gekühlt werden (momentan noch nen alter 2500k) und ne GPU aus der Leistungsklasse einer GTX1070, also knapp 150W. Also so knapp 250W bis 350W TDP um mal etwas Luft zu lassen.
> Was bedeutet das man knapp 480mm bis 630mm Radiatorfläche haben sollte.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ein Lund Plom Plex AGB ist, aber schau dir doch mal das Lian Li PC-O11 an


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ein Lund Plom Plex AGB ist, aber schau dir doch mal das Lian Li PC-O11 an



ich denke mal dieser hier:
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: LUND Pom Plex Reservoir

wäre zwar nicht etwas, was ich mir in Gehäuse hängen würde, aber es geht ja auch net um mich, oder den AGB


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Optisch sieht der AGB super aus



Hui, grenzwertige Aussage vom Review


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Hui, grenzwertige Aussage vom Review



Über Geschmack lässt sich halt streiten.. meinen verfehlt der aber Meilenweit.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich halt streiten.. meinen verfehlt der aber Meilenweit.



würde ich direkt mal so übernehmen 

mit 170mm sollte er aber in viele Gehäuse passen.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Ist eine Asetek. Mir geht es eigentlich genau um das Basteln



Ja, dann schau dass alles dicht bleibt und nicht aufs G48 vergessen


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauch mal schnell eine Anregung. 

In mein neues Gehäuse kommt ne D5-AGB Kombi. Ich rätsel gerade ein wenig wie ich das mit der Entkopplung machen soll.. wird ja direkt an die Zwischenwand geschraubt, da is dann aber nicht viel mit entkoppeln.   Bzw mir fällt da zumindest keine elegante Lösung ein.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal schnell eine Anregung.
> 
> In mein neues Gehäuse kommt ne D5-AGB Kombi. Ich rätsel gerade ein wenig wie ich das mit der Entkopplung machen soll.. wird ja direkt an die Zwischenwand geschraubt, da is dann aber nicht viel mit entkoppeln.   Bzw mir fällt da zumindest keine elegante Lösung ein.



Vielleicht passt ja das "Entkopplungsset für Eheim 1048/1046". Sollte doch auch für fast jede beliebige Pumpe passen.


----------



## hell046 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts eigentlich Erfahrungen mit Barrow Teilen? Man bekommt ja teilweise recht günstige Sachen von Barrow, war etwas erstaunt. 

Barrow CPU Wasserkuhlung Block verwenden fur INTEL Sockel LGA115X Transparent Acryl 0,4 MM Mikrokanalen RGB Licht in Barrow CPU Wasserkuhlung Block verwenden fur INTEL Sockel LGA115X Transparent Acryl 0,4 MM Mikrokanalen RGB Licht aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Barrow 12 V RGB 17 watt wasserpumpe sets wasserkuhlung pumpe kuhlsystem wasserpumpe computer geschwindigkeit SPB17 195 in Barrow 12 V RGB 17 watt wasserpumpe sets wasserkuhlung pumpe kuhlsystem wasserpumpe computer geschwindigkeit SPB17-195 aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Die Pumpe dürfte ja einen DDC310 sein schätze ich mal?


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hier im Forum, gibts nur Erfahrung mit den Fittingen und die ist sehr positiv!

Bei den Cpu-Kühlern kannst du auch zu Phobya greifen wenn du gleich sparen willst.Ist Qualität gewünscht, dann gibts eh nur Aquacomputer/Watercool und Anfi-tec  - kann man da auch schon dazu zählen.

Bei der Pumpe kannst du auch die nehmen - Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - schwarz/Acetal | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn man pech hat dann zahlt man zoll.....ich weiß ,dass es gerade verlockend ist weil der Dollar künstlich niedrig gehalten wird.


----------



## hell046 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och ich will die nicht direkt kaufen, aber ich finds recht interessant wenn die Qualität in Ordnung ist. Die Fittings bekommt man auch um die 2€ rum pro 16/10er und das sogar in Wunschfarbe eloxiert! Das ist spott billig. Wenn ich hier bei uns schaue, da zahlt man mindestens 6€ für normale. 

Die Alphacool find ich jetzt nicht so ansprechend, zum einen sieht das ganze nicht sehr toll aus und ist zudem deutlich teurer wenn man den Umfang vergleicht. Für den preis gibts bei Barrow die Pumpe mit Top und integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter inkl. bereits implementierter RGB Beleuchtung. Da kann man nicht meckern. Die haben auch D5 Pumpen für um die 30€. 

Zoll dürfte ab ca. 20€ sein und dann käme es halt darauf an was sie als Preis aufs Paket schreiben oder ob der Zoll sich das überhaupt anschaut. Und auch wenn man nachzahlen muss, wärs immernoch preislich interessant. 

CPU Block hab ich ja selbst einen Phobya. Trotzdem, ca. 20€ für den Barrow inkl RGB ist echt top.


----------



## Rarek (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das hier gekauft, und frage mich, ob da die Metallteile auch abschrauben kann, oder ob die Verklebt sind...

INS-FM16 Coolant Flow Meter

weiß da wer was?
es gibt den zumindest auch ohne zu kaufen, aber ich hab ohne alles genommen und durfte feststellen, dass die Metallteile nen Gewinde von 4mm haben 
die anderen Gewinde am messer selbst sind 8mm lang, wonach ich auch gekauft habe...
zudem weiß ich nicht, als welchem Metall die hergestellt wurden (nacher bring ich mir noch alu rein...  )


----------



## Painkilleraxel (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und du benötigst das Teil hier dazu,damit du dieses Flow Meter überhaupt auslesen kannst.

"Eine Frequenzschaltung ( separat erhältlich ) multipliziert das RPM-Signal, damit es von den meisten Lüfter-Tachometer-Headern gelesen werden kann"


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe nicht danach gefragt ob ich ein Teil, wo auf so ziemlich jeder Seite steht, dass es ohne nicht funzt, brauche, sondern, ob ich die Metallgewinde abbekomme 

einen DCB-FM01 hab ich hier liegen - deswegen gehts mir auch um den nassen Anschluss und nicht um den elektrischen ^^

ebenso bin ich mir bewusst, dass die beiden Metallstifte, auf welchen das Rad gelagert wird, nach gut einem bis drei Jahren verdrecken durch Abrieb und deswegen auch gereinigt werden wollen...
ich sehe das deswegen als eine quasi sollbruchstelle an - wenn das Rad steht (durch verschmutzung oder pumpenausfall) dann fährt sich der rechner runter, oder garnicht erst hoch


aber um einer meiner bedenken auszuschließen:
es ist kein Alu drinne laut Hersteller - dann werde ich mir wohl einfach 4mm Fittings suchen, die verbauen und bin durch


----------



## Ribnjak (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig  

Ich wollte mir King Mod Service GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Custom Loop, Wasserkuhlung die bestellen. Nach meiner Anfrage bei Caseking, wurde sie am nächsten Tag um 200€ teurer Oo
Seid ihr der Meinung das es sich auf jedenfall lohnt, oder kennt ihr gleichwertige, eventuell sogar bessere Wakü Grafikkarten (Komplettsystem)?

Also 1200€ wollte ich halt maximal ausgeben. 

Mein Gehäuse ist ein anidees AI-Crystal Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz
Oben im Gehäuse ist ein Arctic Liquid Freezer CPU Komplett-Wasserkuhlung - 360mm verbaut.
Also vorne im Gehäuse ist noch genug Platz vorhanden. 

Auf eure Vorschläge bin ich gespannt


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

selber bauen/zusammenstellen ist günstiger, Graka von EVGA z.B die Erlauben einen Kühlerumbau...


----------



## Ribnjak (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da fehlt mir halt das "Know How". Deswegen schrieb ich Komplettsystem. Ich habe diesbezüglich null Ahnung. Habe mir ein paar Videos angesehen, aber da habe ich ein wenig angst vor. :/


----------



## Rarek (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Ribnjak schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir halt das "Know How". Deswegen schrieb ich Komplettsystem. Ich habe diesbezüglich null Ahnung. Habe mir ein paar Videos angesehen, aber da habe ich ein wenig angst vor. :/



die Angst ist berechtigt, aber wenn du kein grobmotoriker bist, oder die  Umbauanleitung, welche beiligen sollte, ignorierst, dann ist es  eigentlich ganz einfach eine Karte auf Wasser umzurüsten

ich hatte auch keine Ahnung, habe mich dann aber einfach mit der Anleitung hingesetzt und diese umgesetzt ^^


----------



## Taskmaster (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und außerdem gibt es ja für totale Anfänger auch noch Videos auf und von PCGH zum Thema Umbau. 

Einmal klicken bitte.


----------



## Ribnjak (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Link ist TOP. Danke dir. Da habe ich wirklich alles erfahren  
Also kann ich mir die günstigste EVGA kaufen und umrüsten? Dann suche ich mir mal teile zusammen und werde euch später mal fragen, ob dies alles so passen würde


----------



## chaotium (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Nvidia kostet die FE nur 760 öken, die EVGA 1080TI kostet fast doppelte.
Da Du eh auf wasser setzt brauchste eh keine überteuerte xD


----------



## Verminaard (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia kostet die FE nur 760 öken, die EVGA 1080TI kostet fast doppelte.
> Da Du eh auf wasser setzt brauchste eh keine überteuerte xD



Apfel/Birnen?
Und wie kommst du drauf das eine EVGA 1080Ti ~1500€ kostet?
EVGA - DE - Produkte - Grafikkarten - GeForce 10 Series Family - GTX 1080 Ti

Ich hab im September auch zu einer EVGA gegriffen. Da ich keine Lust auf Experimente hatte, die Kuehler die mir gefallen hatten nicht bzw. schlecht verfuegbar waren und teuer habe ich gleich zu einer Hydro Copper gegriffen. Wieso rumdoktoren wenn man ein Rundumsorglospaket bekommen kann?

Zu einem Kingmod von Caseking hatte ich auch mal bei einer GTX770 gegriffen, obwohl mir der Kuehlerumbau nicht fremd ist.
Es sind solche Komplettsachen per se nicht schlecht. Man muss hier im Detail schauen.

Das Kuehler passen ist auch nicht zu 100% gewaehrleistet. Im LUXX gabs doch einen Thread wo ein User sich eine 1080Ti geschrottet hat. Waer vermeidbar gewesen, trotzdem.


----------



## Ribnjak (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zumal ich nun umgerechnet habe. Mit allem drum und dran bin ich auch ungefähr bei dem Preis. Ich werde wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen und die von Caseking holen.^^


----------



## Rarek (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das hier gekauft, und frage mich, ob da die Metallteile auch abschrauben kann, oder ob die Verklebt sind...
> 
> INS-FM16 Coolant Flow Meter
> 
> ...



um hier die Antwort aus einem anderen Forum festzuhalten, falls andere mal nach der Antwort suchen:

sie sind verklebt


----------



## JayTea (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Luft im System.
Und zwar sammelt sich stets eine gewisse Menge oben im Radiator; Stelle ist in der Übersicht mit einem Stern markiert.
Mir ist schon klar, dass sich dort die Luft sammelt, weil es die höchste Stelle im Kreislauf ist...
Wenn die Pumpe läuft, kann ich durch Schwenken die Luft in den AGB bekommen. Allerdings habe ich nach ein paar Tagen wieder Luft oben im Radi. 
Die Verschlussschrauben der ungenutzten Anschlüsse des Radiators habe ich mit einer Münze festgezogen. Alle anderen Verbindungen habe ich kontrolliert und sogar (wegen eines anderen Eingriffs) gewechselt.
Die Raumtemperatur schwankt zwischen 16° C und 22°C, die Wassertemperatur dementsprechend auch von 16°C bis max. 28° C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie und womit bekomme ich es hin, dass sich dort keine Luft mehr sammelt?

Besten Gruß und Dank im Voraus,
jT
_
Tante Edith: __bei Interesse __ gibts __hier noch __weitere Bilder._


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schwenken/entlüften/nachfüllen, schwenken/entlüften/nachfüllen, schwenken/entlüften/nachfüllen. Irgendwann ist das Gros raus.
Etwas wird sich aber immer sammeln (nach einem ähnlichen Prinzip wie bei einem Heizungskreislauf; das System ist zwar geschlossen, aber nie zu 100% dicht, an Verbindungsstücken, durch Schläuche und Co. dringt immer wieder eine Kleinstmenge Luft ein, die sich dann langsam summiert). Die an oberster Stelle verbaute Komponente hat leider meist die A-Karte (so die Luft nicht an anderen Ausbuchtungen am Aufstieg gehindert wird und sich dann erst mal da sammelt). 

Ich kenne keinen Weg, der das völlig auszuschließen (zumindest keinen ohne Vakuum und in einem solchen zu zocken, macht weniger Freude).

Du kannst nur versuchen, den Ausgleichsbehälter an höchster Stelle anzubringen, so dass sich die Luft in ihm sammelt.
Dann kannst du sie einfacher ablassen.
Dafür gibt es dann sogar einfache Ventile.


----------



## JayTea (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da das Problem bereits seit einigen Monaten besteht, habe ich es ausschließlich mit dem Schwenken gehandhabt.
Das Volumen ist okay, sodass ich nach circa sechs Monaten nur wenige mL nachfüllen musste.
Ich schätze das beim Abkühlen des Wassers der Kreislauf (oberhalb des AGB) Luft zieht und dann dort hängen bleibt. Jedenfalls steigt gleichzeitig der Flüssigkeitspegel im AGB. Vom Gefühl er ist es demnach so, dass ich immer wieder die Luft oben aus dem Radiator zurück in den AGB schubse.


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar steigt der Stand deiner Flüssigkeit im AGB, wenn Luft mit der Zeit eindringt. Die Luft verdrängt halt deine Kühlflüssigkeit, fordert Raum in deinem Kreislauf. Die Luft kommt aber (wie gesagt) überall her. Du bekommst den Kreislauf einfach nicht 100% dicht. Das ist nicht möglich. Außerdem sind auch Gase in deiner Flüssigkeit gebunden, die sich mit der Zeit wieder lösen. Ein Problem ist das alles aber auch nicht wirklich.
Denn normalerweise geht sich das mit den sowieso sinnvollen Wartungsintervallen einer Wakü aus. 
Du hast also nicht eine Schwachstelle im System, die du irgendwie abdichten könntest, die Sache damit vergessen wäre, sondern viele mikroskopisch kleine (durch diese Verdunstet übrigens auch teilweise Flüssigkeit).

Luft im Kreislauf ist ein Fluch, dem man nur mit entsprechender Planung des Systems (AGB bekommt die höchste Position, Radi nicht oben/höher, nur unten und vorne/hinten im Gehäuse) entgegenwirken (aber nie ganz brechen) kann.

Natürlich kannst du auch irgendwo einen Defekt (kleines Loch oder ähnlich) irgendwo haben, was den Lufteintritt beschleunigt. Dann hat man aber normalerweise auch Nässe im System.
Um das auszuschließen, kann man das System entleeren und mit Druckluft prüfen. Die nötigen Komponenten dafür gibt es bspw bei Aquatuning.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Deine Beobachtungen (so wie du sie beschreibst) sind für deine Art des Aufbaus völlig normal. Luft wird dich immer nerven. Ganz besonders aber, wenn du den Radi über dem AGB positionierst.

/Edit: nur um sicher zu gehen, dass wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden: "Schwenken" bedeutet bei dir wie bei mir den PC um die eigene Achse drehen? Nicht nur schunkeln wie im Bierzelt?
Du hast die Luft also in den AGB bekommen und dann den AGB nachgefüllt?


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JayTea 
Ich hab einen ähnlichen Aufbau als Falt-PC und keine Problem mit Luft im System.
Welchen Agb verwendest du?
Sind die Kammern leicht von einander getrennt? Kann der Auslass die Luftblasen einsaugen von Einlass ?
Der X Flow hat ja ob ein G1/4 Gewinde sollten sich wirklich noch Luft befinden, dann dreh langsame die Verschlussschraube raus bis Wasser nachfließt.


----------



## DOcean (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach sowas verbauen: Ein Schnellentlufter entluftet die Heizung automatisch | Kesselheld Entluftungsventile - SHKwissen - HaustechnikDialog


----------



## hell046 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was habt ihr eig für Lüfter in eurer Wakü? PWM oder normale per Spannung geregelte? 

Ich überlege  noch etwas zwecks Lüfterwahl und Steuerung. PWM scheint da wohl deutlich weniger Probleme zu machen. Man kann deutlich mehr Lüfter zusammen schließen und ein Erweiterungshub ist auch keine große Sache. Bei Spannungsgeregelten hat man dann ja das Problem mit der Verlustleistung etc.


----------



## v3nom (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für mich.... nur PWM. Eben wegen der von dir genannten Vorteile und weil sich PWM Lüfter häufig auch niedriger regeln lassen.


----------



## hell046 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Verstehe. Bisschen geschaut, leider meist teurer und rar falls man gebraucht sucht.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann spart man einen Monat und holt sie sich neu. Gute Lüfter halten mindestens 5 Jahre im 24/7 Betrieb. Zahlst du von mir aus 30 Euro für einen 140er PWM, dann sind das pro Jahr 6 Euro, 50 Cent pro Monat. 

Es wird Unmengen für Blöcke, Radiatoren und Fittinge ausgegeben. Am Ende solls dann oft auch noch so nen teures optisches Coolant sein... aber dann 10 Euro extra pro Lüfter, das ist dann zu viel 

Wenn Lüfter zu teuer sind, einfach sparen. Fertig. 

PS: Nutze auch nur PWM. Einfach bequemer zu betreiben. Betreibe 12 SW3 140er als PWM.


----------



## hell046 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht, ich bin eigentlich preislich bei allen Teilen gut weg gekommen. Bei 9 Lüftern die ich für die Rads brauche summiert sich das halt  Aber ich sehe schon, PWM ist hier dann doch im Vorteil.


----------



## KillercornyX (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JayTea schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Luft im System.
> Und zwar sammelt sich stets eine gewisse Menge oben im Radiator; Stelle ist in der Übersicht mit einem Stern markiert.
> ...



Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang dieses Problem und obwohl der Kreislauf dicht war sammelte sich stets Luft im Radiator. 
Also Ursache kam mir nach langem Grübeln folgendes in den Sinn: ich nutzte bis dato einen Eisbecher 150 als AGB. Das einströmende Wasser plätschert da so sanft vor sich hin. Dabei entstehen (entgegen dem Sinn eines AGB) sehr kleine Luftbläschen, quasi wird die Luft im Wasser gelöst. Diese kleinen Bläschen werden dann durch den Kreislauf gepumpt und sammeln sich oben im Radiator.
Ich hatte dann den AGB vergrößert (es gibt da Verbinder für die Eisbecher) und seit dem hab ich dieses Problem nicht mehr. Die Luftbläschen haben jetzt genug Zeit nach dem Einströmen wieder nach oben zu steigen und werden nicht mehr gleich eingesaugt.
Alternativ könnte man den AGB auch an die höchste Stelle im Kreislauf verbauen, aber das funktioniert nur selten.


----------



## JayTea (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Taskmasker/razzor1984: vorher hatte ich einen "normalen" Radi im Deckel verbaut (keinen X-Flow) und nie Luft im System. Einzig der Füllstand im AGB ist nach zig Monaten gesunken, sodass ein geringes Volumen nachgefüllt werden musste. 
Das ein Kreislauf nie hundertprozentig dicht wird, das weiß ich. Aufgrund des beschriebenen Zustandes und in der Kombination mit dem neuen X-Flow Radi gehe ich davon aus, dass eine der Dichttungsschrauben nicht "ordentlich" die verbleibenden Anschlüsse verschließt. (In meiner Skizze als graue Balken dargestellt.)
Die Luft verbleibt jedenfalls in der Kammer (glaube nur auf der Auslassseite) und ist nur durch Schwenken zu mobilisieren. Die aquastream läuft bei dem Mini-Loop auf 3.000 rpm. 
Der AGB ist schon reichlich alt. Irgendein Plexiglas -Tube mit 250 mL Volumen. 
Was meinst du mit *Sind die Kammern leicht voneinander getrennt? 
*Und mit dem Öffnen einer der oberen Verschlussschrauben...da höre ich ein leichtes Zischen und habe eher das Gefühl, dass Luft in die Kammer einströmt!? 
Beim Schwenken kippe ich den tower so, dass der Auslass am Radiator am höchsten gelegen ist und "schüttel" den tower leicht. Durch den Wasserstrom wird die Luft mitgerissen und zwar in den AGB. Das mache ich circa alle zwei Wochen und wenn nach ein paar Monaten der Füllstand im AGB zu niedrig ist, fülle ich Wasser im AGB nach, ja.

@hell046: alles Noctua, alles PWM!


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luft wird eher nicht beim Öffnen des Radis einströmen, da du dafür einen Unterdruck im Loop haben müsstest. Normalerweise entsteht durch das übliche Eindringen von Luft über längere Zeit ein kleiner Überdruck (der aber fast immer kaum nennenswert ist, wenn man nicht einen recht aufwändigen Aufbau mit entsprechend vielen Komponenten pflegt; dann kann ein solches Überdruckventil sinnvoll sein). 
Es dürfte sich also eher bei dir um entweichende Gase handeln.

Beim Schwenken sollte der PC so gedreht werden, dass der Radiator komplett volllaufen kann und die Luft aus dem Radiator im AGB landet.
Dann füllst du den AGB nach (und das in einer Position, die die Luft nicht noch vor dem Nachfüllen gleich wieder in den Radi wandern lässt).

Wie gesagt kannst du das System mal mit Druckluft auf Fehler prüfen. Wenn du der Schraube (und/oder deren Gummidichtung) partout nicht über den Weg traust, kannst du diese auch einfach mal auf Verdacht auswechseln und sehen wie es läuft.
Die kosten ja quasi nichts: Beispiele


----------



## JayTea (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Überdruck/Unterdruck: Auf den Überdruck bin ich gekommen, weil mein System tagsüber unter Volllast auf 28° C Wassertemperatur kommt und nachts (im Extremfall wenn der PC doch mal ausgeschaltet ist) auf 16° C fällt. Also ein _delta_K von 12°C...nicht ganz so wenig, oder? Wenn sich beim Abkühlen "alles zusammenzieht", zieht das System dann vielleicht auch Luft. Beim Erwärmen/Ausdehnen neigen berüchtigte Stellen (Verschlussschrauben) vielleicht eher dazu abzudichten?! Ach, keine Ahnung...schwierig zu sagen und viele Vermutungen.
Im Übrigen habe ich auch schon mal verdächtige Geräusche () an besagter vorderer Verschlussschraube gehört, die für mich nach Undichtigkeit an dieser Stelle klangen (klicken/glucksten/...). Das war abends beim Lüften, als deutlich kühlere Luft von draußen das System in kurzer Zeit um einige K nach unten gebracht hat.
Langfristig werde ich meine WaKü ohnehin umbauen und erweitern. Spätestens dann werden die Karten auch wieder neu gemischt.
Ich hoffe nur, dass die "Luft" keine Gase sind, die durch eine ungewollte chemische Reaktion trotz G48 entstehen!! 


> Beim Schwenken sollte der PC so gedreht werden, dass der Radiator  komplett volllaufen kann und die Luft aus dem Radiator im AGB landet.
> Dann füllst du den AGB nach (und das in einer Position, die die Luft  nicht noch vor dem Nachfüllen gleich wieder in den Radi wandern lässt).


Als der PC ausgeschaltet war, habe ich die vordere Verschlussschraube (wo sich die Luft sammelt) gelöst und mit einer Spritze Wasser nachgefüllt, sodass keine Luft mehr drin ist. Eigentlich sollte es danach ja okay sein. Die kommenden Tage wird es sich zeigen.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht wenige WaKüs im High End-Bereich sind noch ganz anderen Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt und ja, dadurch zieht auch - wie gesagt - mit der Zeit Luft (zum Beispiel über die Gummidichtungen, Schläuche, etc.pp. => siehe mein Vergleich mit Heizungskreisläufen [wobei wir hier natürlich noch mal von ganz anderen Temperaturen reden]) bis zum Druckausgleich ins System. Nur ist das eben unterm Strich bei einer WaKü (zumal einer solch überschaubaren wie deiner) ein recht langsamer Prozess, den man jetzt nicht innerhalb weniger Tage bemerkt. Am Ende steht dann (nach dem vielen warm/kalt) ein kleiner (wirklich winziger) Überdruck, der sich durch ein ganz leises Ploppen beim Öffnen eines Verschlusses ausgleicht. Der ist aber bei fast allen Waküs so gering, dass eigentlich niemand über das oben verlinkte Überdruckventil nachdenken muss.

Wenn du da jetzt massiv mit Gasblasen im Radi zu tun hast, liegt das entweder:
a) an Befüllungsfehlern (kann ich schlecht beurteilen, wenn ich das System nicht vor mir stehen habe und dir beim Befüllen über die Schulter sehen kann)
b) schlechte Entlüftung nach dem Füllvorgang (Gas kommt also gar nicht groß neu hinzu, ist die ganze Zeit bereits im Kreislauf und sammelt sich mit der Zeit am höchsten Punkt)
c) in Verbindung mit a) und/oder b) ist der Aufbau auch noch suboptimal (wie du ja selbst angegeben hast, ist dir bewusst, dass Luft physikalisch zwingend nach oben wandert, ergo der Ausgleichsbehälter bei Problemen dieser Art an oberster Stelle angebracht werden könnte, um ein Nachfüllen/Entlüften stark zu vereinfachen) 
d) tatsächlich eine undichte Komponente (kann man mit Druckluft testen)


----------



## JayTea (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für deine Infos und das Resümee!
Da das schon bereits seit Mitte 09/17 so läuft, ich seitdem einige Male Luft in den AGB habe wackeln lassen und es in Summe bestimmt mehrere mL (gaaaanz, gaaanz grob geschätzt 200 mL an Luft) sein dürften, schließe ich a) und b) aus und tippe auf d).


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JT: ich kann mir eine undichte Stelle bei deinem Rechner nicht vorstellen und auch das von Dir beschriebene passt nicht dazu. Bitte entlüfte nochmal neu. Lass Dir Zeit und drehe die Pumpe auf deutlich weniger Leistung runter, sodass das Wasser im AGB nur sehr langsam einläuft. Ich tippe auf versprudelte Luft und restliche Luft im x-Flow Radi. Was auch sein kann sind Hotspots. Wasser kann dadurch aufgespalten werden und du wunderst dich wo die Luft und der Weichmacher plötzlich so zahlreich herkommt. Einen Hotspot merkt man an einer Wassertemperatur nicht. Checke mal die Hardware Temps.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ JayTea
~200ml sind einfach ganz schön viel für einen korrekt befüllten "Mini"-Loop. Geht man von einer undichten Stelle aus, über die im Betrieb vermehrt Luft einzieht, müsste man erklären, wo die Kühlflüssigkeit hin ist (denn letztendlich muss ja für alles, was neu reinkommt, irgendetwas auch raus, um Platz zu schaffen). Durch Kompression (für eine solche bräuchte es eine wirklich starke [Industrie-] Pumpe, die in diesem Bereich nicht eingesetzt wird/du nicht hast) ist ein solches Kühlmitteldefizit in einer WaKü in so kurzer Zeit nicht zu erklären (und würde auch sofort aufgedeckt, wenn der Kreislauf an einer Stelle geöffnet wird => deutlich zu erkennender Druckausgleich, der Kühlmittelstand wäre dann ganz fix wieder normal).
Auch eine Verdunstung (die es ja durchaus gibt) dieses Ausmaßes habe ich noch nicht in einem Kreislauf vergleichbarer Größe erlebt.
Wenn ein Defekt die Ursache wäre, müsste sich in deinem PC deutlich erkennbar Feuchtigkeit in irgendeiner Ecke sammeln.

Dass du viel Gas beim Einfüllen ziehst, wäre vielleicht möglich. Aber dann müsstest du es beim Befüllen ordentlich plätschern lassen.

Anfangs dachte ich ja, wir reden über die ganz normalen Kreislaufprozesse in einer Wakü. Aber..., *Puh*, ~1/5 Liter?! So schnell?! In so einem überschaubaren Kreislauf?!
Wenn mir so schnell so viel Kühlmittel spurlos verloren gehen würde und ich mir sicher wäre, dass kein Befüllungsfehler vorliegt (kann man ja Pi mal Daumen abschätzen, indem man das ungefähre WaKü-Volumen mit dem eingefüllten Kühlmittel abgleicht), würde ich den PC komplett auseinander nehmen.

Aus der Ferne klingt es aber einfach so, als hättest du zu wenig Kühlmittel eingefüllt und dass im Loop/Radiator große Luftblasen verblieben sind, die du nun hoffentlich durch das Nachfüllen direkt am Radiator ausgeglichen hast.


----------



## JayTea (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn sich oben die Luft sammelt, steigt gleichzeitig der Wasserstand im AGB. Es geht also keine Kühlflüssigkeit verloren!
Dass das System falsch befüllt wurde und sich jetzt noch Luft sammelt, glaube ich kaum. Schließlich habe ich es  09/17 befüllt und bei diesem kleinen Loop mit nur einem kleinen CPU-Kühler und dem 360/45er Radiator, wird sich kaum so viel Luft verstecken können. Wenn wieder Luft oben in der Auslasskammer ist, höre ich es, indem ich den Tower hin- und herkippe; dann plätschert es dort oben hörbar. Wenn ich wie gestern den Radiator "entflüftet" habe, ist das Plätschern/Schwappen futsch. (Und dann habe ich nach ein paar Wochen wieder die Situation, wie im ersten Satz dieses Posts beschrieben.) Das mit den 200 mL ist bloß eine ganz grobe Schätzung! Wohlmöglich sind es auch nur 100 mL oder 50 mL...!? Ich sehe aber beim Kippen/Wenden/Rütteln und Schütteln definitiv einige Luftblasen vom Radiator in den AGB wandern und dementsprechend auch, dass sich dort der Pegel verändert.
Die Pumpe ist bei 3.000 rpm maximal gedrosselt; weniger geht nicht. Hatte sie auch mal auf >4.000 rpm laufen, um den Loop durchzufeuern aber da hat die Pumpe garantiert keine Luft gezogen!
Feuchtigkeit die Austritt sehe ich wirklich nirgends. Und wie gesagt, ist auch nicht der Verlust von Wasser das Problem sondern der  Lufteintritt; siehe höherer AGB-Füllstand.

Ist alles in allem nicht mega dramatisch, weil ich einfach von Zeit zu Zeit den PC kippe/wende/rüttel und schüttel, sodass die Luft aus dem Radiator im AGB landet. Das schrenkt mir den Betrieb des PCs mit der WaKü nicht wirklich ein. Es ist halt nur nicht so, wie es eigentlich sein sollte.


----------



## hell046 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fließt denn dein Wasser so in den AGB, dass er über den Anschluss Luft ziehen kann? Oder sind alle Anschlüsse "unter Wasser"?


----------



## JayTea (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles unter Wasser. Der untere Auslass zieht keine Luft.
Die Belichtung ist leider schlecht; Smartphone-snapshot sei dank.
Die roten Pfeile gehen über die Anschlüsse.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JayTea schrieb:


> Wenn sich oben die Luft sammelt, steigt gleichzeitig der Wasserstand im AGB. Es geht also keine Kühlflüssigkeit verloren!



Wenn du die Wakü befüllt hast (also Schläuche voll, Pumpe versorgt, Radi gänzlich versorgt, Kühlkörper glücklich, AGB voll bis auf die üblichen paar cm, das System dann verschlossen wurde), muss irgendwo Flüssigkeit verloren gehen, wenn von außen größere Mengen Luft eindringen soll.

Setz mal eine frisch geöffnete Cola/Wasser/Wasauchimmer-Flasche an den Mund und versuch Luft hineinzublasen. Wird nicht gehen, wenn du zuvor kein Loch in den Boden der Flasche gestochen hast (und da wird dann Flüssigkeit ablaufen, was den Gaseintritt erst ermöglicht).

Ist dein AGB oben nicht verschlossen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

200 ml in fünf Monaten müssen nicht zwingend eine Pfütze ergeben. Das passt gut zu einer Sickerstelle, die permanent feucht ist und an der das Wasser schneller verdunstet, als sich ein Tropfen bilden kann. Nicht vollständig fest gezogene Anschlüsse oder schadhafte 45°-/90°-Winkel wären typische Kandidaten.


----------



## JayTea (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Flüssigkeiten sind inkompressibel, ich weiß.
Doch natürlich ist ein Deckel drauf. Bloß habe ich sehr parallel zur Oberfläche des Deckels fotografiert. Oben der schwarze Ring ist die Gummidichtung und darüber ist der aufgeschraubte Deckel. Fest aufgeschraubt! 

Ohne es objektiv sagen zu können, schubse ich mehr Luft in den AGB als ich Wasser nachfüllen muss; innerhalb des gleichen Zeitraumes.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nicht richtig. Es gibt durchaus kompressible Fluide. 
Aber das ist eben so gar nicht das Thema bei einer (normalen) WaKü, weil Druck hier vernachlässigbar ist. 

Also ich bin dann raus. Mir fällt nichts mehr ein. Wenn sich das Rätsel mal völlig aufklärt, gib mal Bescheid.


----------



## JayTea (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe, okay. 
Wahrscheinlich wirds nie geklärt werden, weil ich wie gesagt nen Umbau plane und es mich momentan nicht wirklich stresst.
Nachvollziehbar ist das für mich auch nicht.
Offensichtliches Leck: eher nein. Diffuser Wasserverlust durch alte Anschlüsse/Dichtungen (oder halt die Verschlussschraube am Radi): vorstellbar.

Wenn ich den Umbau vollzogen habe und meine Vorstellungen erfüllt sind, werde ich mich hier ohnehin mit Bildern rückmelden!


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Morgen zusammen,

bin gerade beim Umbau meines System. Jetzt hat sich leider das erste Problem ergeben zu dem mir nix wirkliches einfällt.  Hab hier einen Ausgleichsbehälter vom EK, mit einem Multiport Top (EK-RES 3). Ich hab jetzt allerdings das Problem das die Anschlüße nicht passen. Ich kann sie zwar Anschrauben, aber die werden dann sicher nicht Abdichten da der O-Ring unter ganz sicher nicht aufliegen kann. Die Freifräsung ist zu klein, und die Fittinge passen vom Durchmesser nicht "rein". (Gleich Bilder dazu, da sieht man was ich meine) Festschrauben kann ich es auch nur mit ca 1 Gewindegang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(keine Ahnung warum die falsch gedreht sind, bei mir am System sind die richtig rum)

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine? Irgendeine Idee was ich da machen kann, weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das so wirklich dicht ist.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den mal getestet, ob es dicht ist? 

Ansonsten: In Zukunft was hochwertiges von AC oder WC kaufen und nicht EKWB ;p


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Hast du den mal getestet, ob es dicht ist?
> 
> Ansonsten: In Zukunft was hochwertiges von AC oder WC kaufen und nicht EKWB ;p



Und blos nichts von Aquatuning/Alphacool!


Meine Fresse, in jedem Forum das gleiche von dir. Wieviel bekommst du von AC/WC?


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War bisher sehr zufrieden mit den EK Produkten, gab nie Anlass zum meckern.

Ne getestet hab ich das noch nicht, sieht für mich moment einfach so aus.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann prüfe doch mal ob es dicht ist.


----------



## chaotium (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kann undicht sein, bei mir war es.

EDIT: Ich hab heute meine Chipkühler für mein Rampage V10 bekommen. Wie kann man die Nickel beschichtung entfernen?


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Es kann undicht sein, bei mir war es?



Wie hast du es dicht bekommen? Hab schon überlegt ob ich die Vertiefung noch ein wenig im Durchmesser erweiter damit der fitting komplett reingeht und unten dann sauber aufliegt


----------



## chaotium (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs gar nicht dicht bekommen. Hab den dann umgetauscht gegen einen Aqualis


----------



## Rarek (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe übers WE meinem Loop nem Frühjahrsputz unterzogen
allerdings habe ich einen Durchfluss von 12/h (wie ich dann seit heute weiß)
und im vergleich zum vorherigen "analogen" Flügelrad war er voeher nicht anders (weder höher noch niedrieger)

aber bis auf eine Heatkiller-Tube und einem Durchflussmesser kam nichts dazu
der Rest sind ALC Radis, GPX und XPX für GPU und CPU, sowie Norprene als Schlauch

hat einer von euch ne Vermutung, warum ich direkt nach dem Reinigen solch einen niedriegen Durchfluss habe mit meiner eigentlich doch recht kräftigen DDC-1T Plus? (zumal sie auf 12V läuft...)


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek Luft im system?
Beim Zusammenbauen wieder auf IN/OUT geachtet?
Welche DF-Sensor ist es? Richtigen Impulswert genommen?


----------



## Rarek (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Luft ist natürlich noch etwas drinne (zumindest denke ich nicht, dass nun nach 4h alles schon raus ist ^^)

solange wie die beschriftungs stimmt, habe ich alles richtig verschlaucht (eben nochmal nachgeschaut)

der Sensor ist ein INS-FM16 mit dem Frequenzadapter DCB-FM01 (beides von Koolance)


eine andere Vermutung die ich zwischendurch hatte, ist, dass die 70% 90° Winkel die ich verbaut habe, einen zu großen Gegendruck erzeugen könnten - allerdings denke ich eher nicht, dass das ein Problem sein könnte, oder doch?


----------



## Krolgosh (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich habs gar nicht dicht bekommen. Hab den dann umgetauscht gegen einen Aqualis



Hab ne Lösung gefunden, denn dicht wurde es bei mir auch nicht.  Und zwar braucht man dazu noch EK-Extender 12,15 mm G1/4, anders funktioniert es nicht. Oder eben halt freifräsen wenn man die Möglichkeit hat.


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, also werde ich von dem AGB künftig vehement abraten, da Fehldesign 
Aber super dass es gelöst gekriegt hast!

Apropos EK, hab nun mit einem EK-FC780 GTX Classy Nickel/Plexi meinen ersten Block von denen im System, kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Finde den ziemlich gut verarbeitet.
Plexi ist halt nicht meins, aber hey. Er kühlt jedenfalls absurd gut - hab bei grob gleichem Verbrauch wie vorher mit der 290X immer merklich niedrigere Temps (~10° weniger) als ich damals mit dem Heatkiller Hawaii hatte. Na gut, ne 980Ti hat auch beim selben Verbrauch einen deutlich größeren Chip, das macht das Kühlen dann doch deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

update meinerseits:

ich habe nun 30l/h - das reicht mir erstmal 
(es waren Luftblasen in kombination mit meiner inkompetenten Lüftersteuerung... anscheinend sind 12V bei der Steuerung modulierte 12V, sprich keine simplen 12V DC, welche die Pumpe nun vom PSU bekommt ^^ )


----------



## Krolgosh (1. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Okay, also werde ich von dem AGB künftig vehement abraten, da Fehldesign
> Aber super dass es gelöst gekriegt hast!



Jap seh ich auch so. Hab allerdings mit dem Support Kontakt aufgenommen und ihnen das geschildert. Sie werden das auf der Produktseite vermerken, und überlegen ob sie den Extender vlt sogar einfach mit ins Package reinpacken.

[edit]War gestern Abend wieder in der Werkstatt und hab am PC rumgebastelt. (Durchgangslöcher am Gehäuse angezeichnet und fürs anschließende Drahtschneiden vorbereitet..) Dann wollt ich den neuen Radiator platzieren und die Lüfter anbringen.. ja doof nur wenn man 140mm Lüfter hat, man aber 120mm Lüfter braucht.  Würde man mal vorher richtig schauen.... Also wieder ne Zwangspause, brauch die nämlich unbedingt sonst kann ich die letzten Maße nicht abnehmen. 

Meine Frau ist langsam aber sicher auch immer mehr genervt von dem Projekt.. verschlingt doch einiges an Kohle.


----------



## syrus700 (1. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Zusammen,

ich melde mich mal wieder mit einer Fragen - bzgl. 140mm Lüftern.

Ich möchte zwei neue 140mm Lüfter in der Front meines Enthoo Primo verbauen. Diese sollen für die Frischluftzufuhr im Gehäuse - soweit möglich - sorgen. Im Deckel ist ein 480er Radiator und im Boden ein 280er Radiator jeweils ausblasend im Push Betrieb verbaut.

Habt ihr hierfür Empfehlung oder Geheimtipps für mich?

Vielen lieben Dank 
LG Syrus


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

SW3, A14 PWM, sogar eLoops passen rein und haben zumindest bei mir keine nennenswerte geräusche gemacht. Venturi HF-14 sind auch n Blick wert


----------



## hell046 (1. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum eigentlich keine 14er Redux von Noctua. Preislich wirklich interessant.


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Redux sind oft nur wegen der Optik interessant, aber die Drehzahl davon ist meist nicht notwendig.
Sie sollen bei niedriger Drehzahl auch nicht so leise sein und Lagergeräusche verursachen.

Kenne sie jetzt aber nicht persönlich.
Habe selbst du normalen A14 verbaut mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Die 1500 U/min hiervon benötige ich nicht, meist laufen meine nur mit 500-800 U/min.


----------



## DrDave (2. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Redux sind oft nur wegen der Optik interessant, aber die Drehzahl davon ist meist nicht notwendig.
> Sie sollen bei niedriger Drehzahl auch nicht so leise sein und Lagergeräusche verursachen.
> 
> Kenne sie jetzt aber nicht persönlich.
> ...



Lagergeräusche bei den Redux kann ich keinesfalls bestätigen.
Ich höre zwischen meinen Redux NF-P14s 900 und meinen NF-F12 PWM keinen Unterschied, auch wenn ich hier PWM und spannungsgeregelte miteinander vergleiche.
Die Redux würde ich auch wieder kaufen, nicht weil ich das braun nicht mag, aber P/L ist bei den Redux besser. Für den 10er pro Lüfter macht man bei den Redux nichts falsch.


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich innerhalb von Foren mehrfach schon so gelesen, aber wenn es sie bei dir gut sind dann ist es auch gut. 
Bei mir habe ich nur A14, F12 und P12 verbaut, mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.

Das braune stört mich nicht so.


----------



## hell046 (2. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie DrDave schon sagt gibt es die auch in der 900rpm Variante. Also Auswahl hat man. Gäbe es die auch als 12er, fände ich die auch interessant. Leider sind die 12er nur in der Airflow Version erhältlich.


----------



## ebastler (2. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ich innerhalb von Foren mehrfach schon so gelesen, aber wenn es sie bei dir gut sind dann ist es auch gut.
> Bei mir habe ich nur A14, F12 und P12 verbaut, mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.
> 
> Das braune stört mich nicht so.



Du verwechselst Industrial und Redux, kann das sein?


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Industrial und Redux, kann das sein?


Könnte auch sein, glaube du hast recht.


----------



## chaotium (3. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lecko Mio

*Will haben*   EK(R) is releasing an RGB water block for AMD(R) Radeon(R) RX Vega based graphics cards! - ekwb.com


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermaldrop 08: Ausgabe 08 – Thermaldrop


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (3. März 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabönd Leute, 

Heute wollte ich eine kleine pc Inspektion durch führen  bei meinem, und da ist mir was „komisches“ im agb aufgefallen. 

Da oben schwimmt ein „öliges“ etwas, Hauch dünn, lässt sich nicht mit einem Zahn stocher heraus holen und „umrühren“ geht auch nicht, der „Schleim“  bleibt immer an der Oberfläche. 

Erst dachte ich, dass es Algen wäre aber das kann nicht sein, dafür hat es nicht die Farbe. 
Es ist sehr silbern und dunkel, in den Schläuchen sehe ich nichts rum schwimmen.

Dropbox - Waku

Hoffe ihr könnt irgendwas erkennen auf den Fotos, wirklich schwer zu erkennen wenn man nicht davor sitzt. 


Danke schon mal
Gruß 
Kaffee ☕️


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hattest du die Wakü Teile vor der Inbetriebnahme gespült? Könnten Reste von Lötfett sein oder aus der Fertigung der Bauteile...


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das habe ich, die wakü Komponenten sindca. 3  Jahre alt, und vorher hatte ich sowas nie. Vor 3-4 Monate wurde das wasser komplett gewechselt. 
Benutze nur reines D. Wasser ohne Zusatz bisher nie irgendeine „Ablagerung“ gehabt.


----------



## v3nom (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann würde ich vermuten das sich Weichmacher der Schläuche gelöst haben?!


----------



## Taskmaster (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@v3nom
Hm... Weichmacher verteilen sich aber im gesamten AGB, sinken auch zum Grund und schwimmen nicht nur und ausschließlich oben.
Das ist eher die Eigenschaft von Fett (wie du ja auch zuerst vermutet hast).

@KaffeeMitMilch
Betrieben mit reinem dest. Wasser? Das ist zumindest mal recht aggressiv. Magst mal alle deine Komponenten auflisten?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@v3nom

Ich hab mal meine Schläuche geprüft die sehen nach meinem Empfinden top aus, sind jetzt auch 3-4 Monate alt.  

@taskmaster

Bisher hatte ich seit Jahren nie Probleme mit reinem D Wasser, bin bisher damit gut gefahren. 

System: 4790k  und eine 1080gtx zudem wird die AQ6 mit Wasser gekühlt, benutze einen geoßen externen Mora als Radi. Die Pumpe weiß ich jetzt nicht, ist aber eine von EK.


----------



## Shutterfly (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Lecko Mio



DAS IST SPITZE, DAS IST KLASSE, DIE CHIPS GIBT S AN DER KASSE... *hier random Kirmes-Musik einfügen*

Wieso 130 Euro für einen Kühler ausgeben, wo es woanders für weniger Geld hochwertigere gibt? Nur wegen Bling-Bling?

Nachtrag: Ich hoffe du hast einen vertikalen GPU-Mount weil ansonsten bringt dir RGB ja nicht einmal was


----------



## chaotium (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich hoffe du hast einen vertikalen GPU-Mount weil ansonsten bringt dir RGB ja nicht einmal was



Na ich hab keine Vega, hätte ich eine dann wärs der Kühler. Ich hofe dieser gibt es zukünftig auch bei anderen Karten.
Und ich habe RGB Beleuchtung im System, aber nicht wegen "BLING BLING", sondern meine PC Komponenten in Szene setzen.


----------



## brooker (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> @v3nom
> 
> Ich hab mal meine Schläuche geprüft die sehen nach meinem Empfinden top aus, sind jetzt auch 3-4 Monate alt.
> 
> ...



... ich bin der Meinung, dass bei dem Alter der WaKü, abgesehen von den Schläuchen, es eigentlich untypisch ist, dass plötzlich Fette oder Flussmittelrückstände auftauchen. Es sei denn, dass die Kühlmitteltemperatur höher war als in der letzten Monaten. Welche Temperatur hat denn bei Dir so das Wasser, GPU und CPU? Wenn dem nicht so ist, wird der neue Schlauch die Ursache sein.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab leider kein Wasser Temp. Sensor *Schäm 
meine GPU wird im Last nie Heißer als 50° und die CPU im gaming 40-50°  

Schimmert Plastik/Weichmacher im Licht silbern ?


----------



## v3nom (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Löst sich Nickel evtl. leicht? Also ich kann da auch nur vermuten und nichts konkretes zu sagen.


----------



## ebastler (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum baut eigentlich keiner außer EK Acetal Fullcover? Mein idealer GPU Block deckt das gesamte PCB ab und ist komplett eine Acetal Fläche mit ein paar Löchern für Schrauben.

Bei EK nervt mich, dass die Terminals ins Plexi/Acetal geschraubt werden und nicht wie z.B. bei Aquacomputer ins Kupfer.


----------



## hell046 (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat Phanteks nicht auch RGB Graka Blöcke? Barrow soweit ich weiß auf jeden Fall, nicht nur für die Vega. Also wo ist das Problem


----------



## Shutterfly (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ebastler schrieb:


> Warum baut eigentlich keiner außer EK Acetal Fullcover?



Weil andere Hersteller meist hochwertigeres im Programm haben (wollen). Acetal ist billig, genau wie Acryl. Kostet nix, fühlt sich nur bedingt wertig an. Das möchte ggf. nicht jeder Hersteller haben. Ich würde es mir z.B. auch nicht kaufen wollen. Acetal hat gegenüber Acryl sogar den Nachteil, dass man damit nicht dem RGB-Hype folgen kann.


----------



## chaotium (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Weil andere Hersteller meist hochwertigeres im Programm haben (wollen). Acetal ist billig, genau wie Acryl. Kostet nix, fühlt sich nur bedingt wertig an. Das möchte ggf. nicht jeder Hersteller haben. Ich würde es mir z.B. auch nicht kaufen wollen. Acetal hat gegenüber Acryl sogar den Nachteil, dass man damit nicht dem RGB-Hype folgen kann.



Und ich hab andere Ansichten, klar das Bling Bling geht ab und zu schon auf die nerven.
Ich will mit der Beleuchtung meinen PC ins Szene setzen, desweiteren hab ich nen Glas/Plexiglas Fimmel.

Welcher schwarzer schlauch ist nun weichmacher frei?


----------



## brooker (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Welcher schwarzer schlauch ist nun weichmacher frei?



Wollen wir da nicht mal nen Fred aufmachen, wo die weichmacherfreien Schläuche gelistet sind?


----------



## chaotium (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich? Oder Du?
Du darfst gerne, denn ich bin dafür weniger geeignet xD


----------



## brooker (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... gern, aber dann habe ich noch ne Baustelle  ... ich möchte dem, wenn schon, ordentlich gerecht werden. Freiwillige vor!


----------



## chaotium (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde ja echt gern auf Hardtubes umsteigen, aber das letzte mal hockt mir im genick XD


----------



## brooker (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ja, dass dauert und ist echt ne Nummer! Ich bleibe auch beim normalen Verschlauchen.


----------



## chaotium (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim letzten mal kam aus allen Fittingen Wasser heraus ^^
Ich werd mal wenn ich viel zeit hab nur ein kreislauf aus fittingen aufbauen und wasser reinfüllen und gucken was man
beachten muss.

EDIT: Da haben ja meine Äuglein was gefunden *-*

EK-FC Terminal - Plexi  – EK Webshop


----------



## v3nom (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Welcher schwarzer schlauch ist nun weichmacher frei?



EK ZMT. Stinkt aber anfangs etwas und ist recht steif.


----------



## Shutterfly (4. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon Norprene: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Schlauch Tygon R6012 Norprene 13/10 mm schwarz 61041 (Industrie-Qualität)
EK ZMT: Link kA
Watercool EPDM: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50272 (Industrie-Qualität)


----------



## ebastler (5. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Weil andere Hersteller meist hochwertigeres im Programm haben (wollen). Acetal ist billig, genau wie Acryl. Kostet nix, fühlt sich nur bedingt wertig an. Das möchte ggf. nicht jeder Hersteller haben. Ich würde es mir z.B. auch nicht kaufen wollen. Acetal hat gegenüber Acryl sogar den Nachteil, dass man damit nicht dem RGB-Hype folgen kann.



Naja, nen Acryldeckel hat quasi jeder Block am Markt und ich finde das sieht ******* aus. Ich will Acetal statt Acryl und gut. Allein weil es das stabilere Material ist. Ne vernickelte Kupfer Basis die das ganze PCB bedeckt und ein komplett abdeckender Acetal Deckel drüber ist viel aber nicht billig oder schlecht. Im Gegenteil, Aquacomputer und Co sparen ja meist auch in dem sie mit dem Kupfer eben nicht das ganze PCB bedecken. Macht ja auch Sinn. Wenn man nun aber statt eines kleinen hässlichen Plexi Deckels in der Mitte einen Acetal Deckel anbieten würde der dann das gesamte PCB bedeckt (wie EK es halt macht, aber dabei mit dem Kupfer geizt, was ZUM Beispiel AC nicht macht)...


----------



## chaotium (7. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kotz im kreis *grawall mach* XD

Hab heute  meinen Kupfer Kühler für die GTX1080TI bekommen, schaue zufällig auf die Shop seite von EKWB und was sehe ich, den RGB Kühler für die FE Editionen...
Ich hab echt ein gutes Karma -.-
Also wieder zurück und auf den warten

EK-FC GeForce GTX FE RGB - Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## Shutterfly (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

132 Euro für bissl Kupfer und Acryl plus paar leuchtenden LEDs... unglaublich, dass die mit der Dreistigkeit auch noch durch kommen xD


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns von WC wäre, wärs voll geil und so


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> 132 Euro für bissl Kupfer und Acryl plus paar leuchtenden LEDs... unglaublich, dass die mit der Dreistigkeit auch noch durch kommen xD



Du wärst erstaunt, wie viel manchen Leuten der passende Untergrund aus Plastik und ein Bisschen Sand wert ist


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7w0aNJO8gwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also außer das ich denke, dass die Platte mit den Gewinden kein Kupfer ist, ist das ein sehr geniales Konzept


----------



## SpatteL (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wird wohl Messing sein.


----------



## chaotium (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Viel zu riskant. Wenn da mal ungewollt zug drauf kommt, dann kann unterumständen heißen: Ade war schee


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Viel zu riskant. Wenn da mal ungewollt zug drauf kommt, dann kann unterumständen heißen: Ade war schee



du sollst nu auch nicht deinen PC an dem CPU Block rumtragen


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Löschen, DP.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann ihm nur wünschen, dass er ab 1. April auf Kickstarter viele Geldgeber finden wird. Scheint zumindest der erste Kühler zu werden, der bei der Restbodenstärke und Finnenstruktur geziehlt auf die Direct Die Kühlung optimiert wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> also außer das ich denke, dass die Platte mit den Gewinden kein Kupfer ist, ist das ein sehr geniales Konzept



Messing ist korrosionstechnisch unbedenklich und wird ohnehin im Radiator verbaut. Mehr Gedanken würde ich mir über die Flügel der Bodenplatte machen. Kupfer ist nämlich um so weicher und soll hier bei weniger als 2 mm Stärke die bis zu 600 nm Anpresskraft des ILM bewältigen.




xtrame90 schrieb:


> Viel zu riskant. Wenn da mal ungewollt zug drauf kommt, dann kann unterumständen heißen: Ade war schee



Ich hoffe, dass ein späteres Serienmodell noch Abstandshalter als Verkantschutz erhält. Sonst wäre in der Tat ein Revival der 8-mm-Schläuche angebracht


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Messing ist korrosionstechnisch unbedenklich und wird ohnehin im Radiator verbaut. Mehr Gedanken würde ich mir über die Flügel der Bodenplatte machen. Kupfer ist nämlich um so weicher und soll hier bei weniger als 2 mm Stärke die bis zu 600 nm Anpresskraft des ILM bewältigen.



mir ging es auch nicht darum, ob es sich verträgt, sondern, dass er im Video sagt, dass die obere Platte aus Kupfer sein soll... aber ich kenne kein güldenes Kupfer 
mehr wollte ich damit eigentlich nicht aussagen ^^


----------



## v3nom (9. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Messing ist korrosionstechnisch unbedenklich und wird ohnehin im Radiator verbaut. Mehr Gedanken würde ich mir über die Flügel der Bodenplatte machen. Kupfer ist nämlich um so weicher und soll hier bei weniger als 2 mm Stärke die bis zu 600 nm Anpresskraft des ILM bewältigen.



Der normale IHS ist doch auch aus Kupfer...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stimmt, aber der IHS liegt nicht flach auf dem Die, sondern hat einen Rand der rund um das Substrat berührt. Die vom ILM belastete Fläche ist somit größer, dicker und vor allem kann sie einen Teil der Kraft direkt nach unten ableiten. Beim hier vorgestellten Kühler werden die Flügelchen als Hebel belastet und müssen die Kraft seitlich in die Bodenplatte leiten.


----------



## v3nom (9. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt er das im Video? Kann ich gerade nicht mit Ton angucken, aber es sieht so aus als wäre die Unterseite der Unterseite eines IHS nachgebildet.


----------



## Verminaard (9. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Unterseite ist doch einem IHS nachempfunden. Sieht man auch im Video ziehmlich genau. Wofuer sollten jetzt nochmal Abstandshalter und wo sollten die platziert werden?
Er legt ja auch die CPU in die Aussparung und bewegt diese etwas.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh.
Ich sollte Videos nicht nur in der kleinen, eingebettten Fassung überfliegen. Ich ziehe meine Einwände zurück und warte gespannt auf Leistungsmessungen mit der kleinen Kühlstruktur


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Vergleichstest mit dem XSPC Raystorm auf einer geköpften CPU mit LM geht zum Start der Kickstarter Kampagne am 1. April online.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hoffen wir mal dass das Datum nur zufällig ist


----------



## Shutterfly (10. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Optisch so gar nicht mein Fall aber ich find die Idee echt cool. Wenn es die später in einem eher klassischem Design gibt, dann wäre ich echt versucht so einen zu probieren.


----------



## chaotium (11. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage zwischen durch: Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem direkt Kauf bei EKWB? Ich würde gern zwei sachen bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher wenn was unterwegs passiert.
Hat da jemand erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine Backplate da mal direkt bestellt. Kam alles ohne Probleme bei mir an.


----------



## chaotium (11. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja es wären bei mir der neue RGB CPU und GPU Kühler, das wären halt schon ein paar Hundert Euro.
Wenn da was schief läuft, keine Ahnung ob dann da das Paypal Hilfe gedöns greift.


----------



## v3nom (11. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwischen durch: Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem direkt Kauf bei EKWB? Ich würde gern zwei sachen bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher wenn was unterwegs passiert.
> Hat da jemand erfahrungen damit?



Dauert halt 1-2 Tage länger, aber ist problemlos möglich.


----------



## chaotium (11. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok Super Danke


----------



## hell046 (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab etwas beobachtet, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das normal ist, bzw. woran das liegt. Mit meinem alten Luftkühler hab ich bei der CPU meist höhere Core Temperaturwerte als der CPUTIN Wert. Z.B. CPUTIN 60° und Cores bei ca 75° unter Last nach längerer Zeit. Bei der Wasserkühlung ist es eher anders herum. Ich hatte z.b CPUTIN 50° und Cores nur 42°. Ist das normal, bzw. was wird eigentlich genau bei CPUTIN gemessen?


----------



## chischko (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

5 Sekunden Google Suche, gleich der erste Beitrag von Kratos:47 HWMonitor CPUID: What is CPUTIN, AUXTIN, SYSTIN and TMPIN3? - Apps - Apps General Discussion


----------



## hell046 (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das beantwortet trotzdem nicht ganz die Frage woher diese Unterschiede zwischen WaKü und Luftkühlung kommen. Oder muss ich davon ausgehen, dass der CPUTIN falsche Werte anzeigt?


----------



## dergunia (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aloha,

ich weiß ich unterbreche die obige diskussion, trotzdem bin ich so frech und hau die frage mal raus:
Was genau hat es mit einer "Schottverbindung" auf sich und wozu kann man diese nutzen (z.B. nach einem AGB)? Habe das jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen aber bin iwie zu blöd das zu verstehen 
danke schonmal für hilfreiche antworten und evtl auch für anwendungsbeispiele 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## v3nom (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind einfach Fittinge die man z.B. mit der Gehäusewand verschrauben kann und dann das Wasser durch die Wand führen.
Sinnvoll bei externen Radiatoren oder wenn man den Innenraum in Case sauber halten will und durch einen Zwischenboden in den Bereich dadrunter will.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hell046 schrieb:


> Das beantwortet trotzdem nicht ganz die Frage woher diese Unterschiede zwischen WaKü und Luftkühlung kommen. Oder muss ich davon ausgehen, dass der CPUTIN falsche Werte anzeigt?



Es handelt sich um einen separaten Sensor, der zwar auch eine Tempertur in der CPU misst, aber an einer anderen Stelle – und der vor allem eine eigene Kennlinie hat. Da alle Sensoren für eine korrekte Notabschaltung bei 90 bis 105 °C kalibriert werden, kann die unterschiedliche Fehlgängikeit bei deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen durchaus auseinanderlaufende (oder, wie hier: kreuzende) Anzeigewerte verursachen.


----------



## hell046 (13. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke dir für die aufschlussreiche Antwort. Demnach sollte ich am besten bei Stresstests mich auf die Corewerte konzentrieren auch wenn der CPUTIN Wert eventuell höher liegt?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten Nutzer geben heute nur noch Core-Werte an. Wenn du deine Messungen mit anderen Angaben im Netz vergleichen möchtest, solltest du also damit arbeiten. Weiterer Vorteil: Diese gehen direkt auf die Tjunction zurück, also dem Wert nachdem sich die CPU-eigene Taktdrosselung richtet, so dass du zumindest einen klaren Wert für "kritisch" hast. (Dieser liegt immer bei Tjunc = 0, da diese die Temperaturreserve angibt. Je nach Auslesesoftware wird dies mit 95 bis 105 °C gleichgesetzt, man kann sich aber auch die Tjunc direkt anzeigen lassen.)
Die Messung als solche wird hierdurch nicht genauer, aber man kann die eigenen Werte etwas besser einordnen. Und was nützt eine exakte Messung von 65,39758 °C, wenn einem niemand sagen kann, ob an der gemessenen Stelle Werte von 66 °C oder von 666 °C gefährlich sind?


----------



## hell046 (14. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die D5 Pumpen Nutzer: Habe eine VPP655 mit PWM Anschluss. Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen. Zum einen wenn ich Strom auf die Pumpe gebe (oder den PC einschalte) braucht sie einen Moment bis sie anläuft. Ist das normal so? 

Zweitens frag ich mich ob die Leistung passt, da nicht neu gekauft. Ich sehe nur auf 100% eine deutliche Wasserbewegung im Röhren AGB. Also es ist weit weg von Sprudeln oder sonst was wildes, das Wasser bewegt sich halt an der Oberfläche stärker und wellt leicht auf. Auf 50% muss man schon genau schauen dass man die Wasserbewegung erkennt und drunter tut sich so gut wie garnichts. Ist momentan nur ein UC2-LT Kühler dran und Radiatoren. Luft ist mittlerweile raus.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hell046 schrieb:


> Zweitens frag ich mich ob die Leistung passt, da nicht neu gekauft. Ich sehe nur auf 100% eine deutliche Wasserbewegung im Röhren AGB. Also es ist weit weg von Sprudeln oder sonst was wildes, das Wasser bewegt sich halt an der Oberfläche stärker und wellt leicht auf. Auf 50% muss man schon genau schauen dass man die Wasserbewegung erkennt und drunter tut sich so gut wie garnichts. Ist momentan nur ein UC2-LT Kühler dran und Radiatoren. Luft ist mittlerweile raus.


Kommt ganz auf das AGB an, bei mir sehe ich auch fast nichts an Bewegung.
Dennoch habe ich mit meiner Pumpe bei 3000 U/min etwa 65-67 l/h.
Diese 3000 U/min sind bei mir die minimale Drehzahl der Pumpe, mit max. Drehzahl komme ich etwa auf 125 l/h und selbst da sehe ich noch nicht viel davon.

Habe aber auch ein AGB ohne Brunneneffekt, daher sehe ich da nicht viel vom Durchfluss.


----------



## hell046 (15. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke das hilft mir schon weiter. Bei meinem Röhren AGB kommt unten das Wasser rein und geht auch unten wieder raus. Innen ist ähnlich wie bei vielen EK AGB's ein Logo was die Ein und Ausgänge trennt und Strudel vermeidet. Denke dann passt das so. Temperaturen scheinen ok. 

Ach so, wird eigentlich bei der VPP655 PWM die Drehzahl angezeigt? Per PWM steuern kann ich sie aber das Mainboard spuckt keine Drehzahl aus.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein 250ml AGB von Phobya ist auch so.


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sammelt sich immer etwas Luft im Kühler der Grafikkarte.
Muss gelegentlich meine Pumpe auf volle Leistung setzen damit sie raus kommen und etwas am Gehäuse wackeln.
Es ist nicht viel, aber es sammelt sich ständig im Kühler.

Mein Auslassschlauch müsste ich mal ändern, denn der geht auch nach unten raus und geht dann zum AGB.
Dadurch kommt die Luft bei 3000 U/min (65 l/h) nicht von alleine raus.

Habe seit einem Jahr keine Kühlflüssigkeit nachgefüllt und in meinem 250 ml AGB ist der Wasserstand nur um 3-5 mm in dieser Zeit gesunken.
Frage mich aber woher diese Luft ständig nach kommt.

Soweit läuft aber alles gut und die Temperaturen sind auch alle ok.
*
EDIT*: Habe mal den Schlauch umgebaut, so das er nach der Grafikkarte nach oben abgeht.
Jetzt dürfte sich nicht mehr so leicht Luft einschließen.

Mal sehen wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe heute mein neuen Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch geliefert bekommen, da ich diesen letztes Jahr verbaut habe.
Zum Test hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen einen anderen Stück Schlauch verbaut den ich heute mit dem neuen Schlauch ausgetauscht habe.

Der verbaute alte Schlauch sieht noch sehr gut aus, aber als direkter Vergleich jetzt wo der selbe Schlauch neu verbaut ist zeigt das der neue Schlauch Glas klar ist und der alte schon etwas trüb geworden ist.
Auf dem Bild sieht man es leider nicht so genau, da ich zum einem das Bild mit Seitenteil gemacht habe und sich Fenster und Blitz darin spiegelt, aber auch meine verbaute Röhre blendet. Live sieht es natürlich super aus was ich leider mit meiner Handykamera nicht hin bekomme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Schlauch ging zuvor statt nach oben auch unten raus, weshalb sich mit der Zeit etwas Luft im Kühler bei geringer Drehzahl der Pumpe sammelte.
Anfangs fand ich es Optisch nicht so schön, aber jetzt nach dem ich mich ein paar Tage daran gewöhnt habe finde ist es sogar besser als zuvor.


----------



## chaotium (24. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der neue EKWB RGB CPU Kühler hat was


----------



## butzbert (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich einen Richtwert für die Wassertemperatur den man nicht überschreiten sollte?
Bin gerade dabei meinen 8700K im Standard Takt laufen zu lassen und dafür mit der Aquaero ein neues Profil zu erstellen. Wenn ich die Reglung bei 40 Grad eingreifen lasse kann ich mein System mit 200 RPM am Radi drehen lassen (unter Last). Sobald ich in Windows gehe kühlt das System relativ schnell runter in den Passiv Betrieb.

Hab sonst im OC Modus es so eingestellt, dass ich eine Wassertemperatur von 35 Grad nicht überschreite!


----------



## chaotium (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Wakü dattelt beim Zocken um die ~25 Grad.
Also denke ich man sollte die 40 Grad nicht überschreiten. Die meisten Wakü Teile sind bis 60 Grad ausgelegt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Pumpe ist auf 50°C ausgelegt.

Meine Lüfter der zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren laufen in Idle/Office nicht schneller als 350 U/min.
Die Lufter vom Mora sind dabei ganz aus. Wassertemepratur zwischen 23-25°C.

Unter Last z.B. Spiele hält sich das Wasser auf einer Temperatur zwischen 27-30°C.
Hierbei laufen alle Lüfter nicht schneller als 500-550 U/min. Das ist so langsam das ich die Lüfter immer noch nicht raus hören kann.

Im Hochsommer komme ich auf eine Wassertemperatur vor etwa 35-37°C und Lüfter Drehzahlen von etwa 600-700 U/min.


----------



## Rarek (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

<- hat im Leerlauf 31°C 

habe aber auch keine externen Radis, vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## chaotium (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja tut es und du hast ne kleinere fläche an Radis als nen Mora oder meiner


----------



## Rarek (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mora ist schon in Planung... zusammen mit ner VRM Kühlung
ich will endlich wieder Anno 2205 spielen ohne Not-aus, weil die VRM's wieder zu warm wurden ^^;


----------



## butzbert (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sind 40 Grad unbedenklich ? Temps von Grakka und CPU sind Tip Top!


----------



## v3nom (29. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Also sind 40 Grad unbedenklich ? Temps von Grakka und CPU sind Tip Top!



Total i.O.


----------



## hellm (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



butzbert schrieb:


> Also sind 40 Grad unbedenklich ? Temps von Grakka und CPU sind Tip Top!



In so einem Custom Loop gibts ja mehrere Komponenten, die Radiatoren vertragen wohl deutlich mehr, Fittings sollten auch noch ganz gut vertragen, bei den Schläuchen/Tubes gibts natürlich Qualitätsunterschiede, da kann die Temperaturbelastung schon mal langfristige Folgen haben. Bei den Kühlblöcken ist es die Haube oben drauf, die Kunststoffe wie Acetal vertragen etwas mehr als Acrylglas. Solange das Wasser da nicht kocht..

Das schwächste im System wird aber die Pumpe bleiben. Die haben eine Angabe zur maximalen System/Wassertemperatur, diese sollte halt nicht dauerhaft überschritten werden. Da geht es um die verwendeten Materialen und auch Kühlung, auf Dauer könnte da die Leistung nachlassen oder es sogar zum Ausfall kommen. Aber nur wenn man diese Temperatur deutlich und über längere Zeit überschreitet..


----------



## Anilman (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ca.40c sollten es im sommer haben
bei 45 sollte man schon einen extra Radiator planen.

ich habe im synthetische benchmark 38c gehabt
cpu+gpu 1 loop dabei bekommt ein Radiator warme pc luft.

ich plane für 2019(i7 9700k nvidia gtx 1100?!)

nen extra mora420 zu holen mit den neuen noctua 200 lüfter

dann muss ich hier nochmals nachfragen wie ich vorgehen soll.

Aufjedenfall finde ich schnellkupplungen sehr angenehm,kann die dann auch als auslassventil nutzen xD

aber wie oft wechset ihr die flüssigkeit?

jedes jhr oder alle 3 jahre?!

habe den ek cryo fuel premix ohne farbe


----------



## Rarek (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich wechsel jedes Jahr, allerdings ist mein loop auch erst nen Jahr alt 

vorteil ist auch, dass ich dann einmal im gleichen durchgang alle Blöcke zerpflücken und reinigen kann, denn bei mir sammelt sich übers Jahr immer was an... egal ob der loop eigentlich sauber sein sollte oder nicht


----------



## v3nom (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> aber wie oft wechset ihr die flüssigkeit? jedes jhr oder alle 3 jahre?! habe den ek cryo fuel premix ohne farbe



Ich habe auch die klaren EK Flüssigkeit, aber den Vorgänger vom Cryo Fuel und diese läuft deutlich mehr als ein Jahr schon. Ich denke klare Flüssigkeit muss man nicht allzu oft wechseln...


----------



## hellm (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch hier brauchen wir keine Vermutungen anstellen.

Das Wasser sollte flüssig sein. Ansonsten nix. Der Glykol und der restliche Shice im Wasser ist nur da drin um zu verhindern das sich das allzu sehr verändert.

Wer tolle Effekte im Wasser hat kann außerdem ein Problem bekommen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0_WAbbgNGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



..aber ansonsten gibts da kein MHD oder sowas.


----------



## hell046 (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab aktuell 2x 360er intern mit aquaero auf 33° eingestellt. Nur CPU mit OC und mit ordentlich last gehen die Lüfter teilweise schon auf ihre 600rpm. Ich habe aber bemerkt, es ist fast hilfreicher den inneren Radiator (zieht Luft aus dem Case inneren) abzuschalten. Zwar nicht ganz Sinn der Sache aber da muss ich noch weiter testen.


----------



## hellm (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Luft vorher heizt geht die Effizienz natürlich runter, der zweite Radiator wird dann aufgrund des niedrigen Temperaturunterschieds nicht mehr soviel beitragen können.

Ich hab nen 280er im Deckel und nen 360er Slim in der Front, da gewinne ich kaum etwas wenn ich an den 360er statt nur einem 120er Pull 3x 120 Push dran baue. Der 280er schafft die Abwärme wunderbar raus, und angesaugt wird eh über den 360er und Mesh-Front.
Na, jedenfalls brauche ich keinesfalls einen Heizung für mein Gehäuse, macht so technisch weit mehr Sinn. Und irgendwas unter 40°C bleibts auch..


----------



## hell046 (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joa ich schiebe den Effekt auch auf die Luftgekühlte Graka momentan. Die heizt das Gehäuse innen natürlich gerne mal auf 35° und mehr auf und dann erwärmt der innere Radiator eher nur das Wasser. Muss dann noch weitere Tests machen wenn die Graka auf Wasser läuft.


----------



## chaotium (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab nur reines Destilliertes Wasser im System, fahre damit seit Jahren ohne Auswaschungen der Schläuche.


----------



## hellm (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na klar, keine Ionen im Wasser ist schon mal gut. Wenn man dann kein Alu im System hat, nicht bei Minusgraden kühlen will, dann brauchts auch kein Glykol oder Korrosionsschutz. Geht aber auch.
Weitere Zusätze sind dann auch nicht nötig, wenn nicht immer die 37°C Brutschrank-Temperatur im System herrschen. Dann braucht man sich auch vor biologischem Krempel wie Algen nicht fürchten, meine ich.


----------



## chaotium (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mein Wasser hat um die 25 Grad und CPU und GPU immer so um die 45 Grad, +/-. DIe Raumtemp. ist ca 21/22 Grad.
Und nein ich hab nur reines Kuper oder Nickel im System

EDIT: Habe gerade bemerkt, dass meine CPU ne Wölbung nach außen hat. Fast so groß wie der Die selbst Oo.
Naja beim nächsten CPU Kauf gibt es einen Die Direkt Kühlung xD


----------



## chaotium (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich depp hab mich selbst zitiert

*Doppelppost*


----------



## butzbert (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Aquacomputer kann meine D5 60 Grad. 
Hab die günstigsten Schläuche von Aquacomputer in Transparent. Wurden mir damals empfohlen von AC, die meinten die günstigsten sind die besten. Hab jetzt ein 480er im Deckel und ein 360er im Boden. So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit der Kühlleistung noch nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch ein MoRa Extern holen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir gehen zwei Schläuche hinter dem Gehäuse in Richtung Mora raus.
Dort habe ich Schnellkupplungen verbaut, so das ich die zwei Schläuche vom Gehäuse aus ineinander verbinden kann und meine Wasserkühlung nur mit den zwei intern verbaute Radiatoren (420+240) betreiben kann.
In einem Test bin ich auf etwa 34-35 Grad unter Last und eine Drehzahl der Lüfter von etwa 1100 U/min gekommen.

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen von etwa 24 Grad Raumtemperatur komme ich mit nur 500-550 U/min inkl. Mora auf eine Wassertemperatur von nur 29-30°C (Last innerhalb von Spiele).


----------



## hellm (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wassertemp über 40°C ist doch vollkommen ok, bleibt das Wasser keimfrei.  
Für  weniger braucht man bei ordentlich Abwärme von mehreren Kühlblöcken  halt auch merh als genug Radiatorfläche. Die Effizienz sinkt wei gesagt,  wenn die Temperaturdifferenz geringer wird. Also je tiefer die Temps,  umso mehr Radiatorfläche brauchts um die Temperatur weiter zu drücken.

Ich  war mal wieder langweilig und hab mich für den ZMT-Schlauch von EK  entschieden. Hat einen sehr großen Temperaturbereich in dem er funzt,  und keinerlei Altererscheinungen beim normalen Betrieb in einer Wakü  fürn PC. Ist halt schwarz, aber das ist in meinem Rechner inzwischen so  ziemlich alles..
Ich muss unbedingt noch für etwas mehr Beleuchtung sorgen, aber das Licht wird dann auch nur verschluckt.. 

Bei  der Kühlung, ja ich finde ums verrecken kein Gehäuse das mir keinen  Trennungsschmerz wegen meines uralten LianLi PC-P50WB verursachen würde.  Immer stört mich etwas gewaltig, entweder ist nicht genug Platz im  Deckel, es sind nur grobe Löcher mit einer unnützen Gummimatte oben  drauf, oder der Deckel ist mit Glasplatten oder sonstiger  "Optik" zugebaut.. und  naja der Rest ist auch nicht immer so dolle.. und wenns nur die  Build-Quali ist. Muss wohl mindestens 400€ ausgeben oder sowas, und dann  beist man sich erst in den Hintern wenns nicht perfekt ist.. hatte für  den Lian Li im Sonderangebot nur 135€ bezahlt.

Naja, jedenfalls ist  da eigentlich kein 360er in der Front vorgesehen, trotzdem passt der Slim  von EK da 1a rein, entfernt man einfach den Lüfter vom 3,5"  Laufwerkskäfig und feilt bisl was weg.. Ich hab versucht außen drei Lüfter anzubringen, die  Blenden für die 5,25" Schächte passen da auch noch drüber, klemmt halt  nur und steht 10-15mm raus.
Der Unterschied zu einem weiteren 120er  im Heck und einem als Pull ist aber bei der GPU 1°C, also nix  berühmtes. Da das Gehäuse sehr klein, und der 360er recht dünn ist, geht da jede  Menge Luft durch wenn die 2x 140er im Deckel loslegen und der 120er  Hecklüfter auch noch mit saugt. Ich habs mal so gelassen, gefällt, und  reicht für meine max 220W GPU und einen 8700K mit -10mV vollkommen aus ohne die  Ohren zu belasten.
Für mich langt also mein bescheidener Aufbau, und der Unterdruck auch wegen meiner Mosfet-Kühlung interessant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir passt normalerweise nur ein 360er in der Front.
Laut Cooler Master sogar nur ein 280er. Ich habe mit etwas anpassen aber einen 420er rein bekommen.
Im Top geht nur 240 oder mit etwas anpassen auch ein 280er rein. 

Habe mich aber für ein 240er entschieden um nicht noch mehr anpassen zu müssen.
Zu der Zeit war mein Mora noch nicht geplant, der kam er später dazu.


----------



## hellm (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will wenn dann erstmal ein neues Gehäuse. Das wird aber wohl noch dauern, schätze ich. Mal sehen wo die Reise hingeht, aber wenn ich noch nene Mora an meine Kiste klatsch.. heheh, dann werd ich das Ding ja nie los. 

Den V3000 von LianLi find ich ja ganz nett, aber dann wiederum hab ich immer Zugluft an den Füßen..
PC – V3000 – LIAN LI
aber Platz für 2x 420er + 360er, das ist schon fett.. Der Preis ist halt sehr bescheiden..

Cooler Master hat das Cosmos 700p, ja ich weiß, schon wieder Preis jenseits von gut und Böse..
COSMOS C700P | Cooler Master
Aber was soll das Plastikcover da vorne dran? Gut, kann man wegnehmen, und was darunter ist sieht jetzt auch nicht allzu schlecht aus, aber für den Preis erwarte ich dann maximale Perfektion.

Von Silverstone findet man dann auch preiswertere..aber da werd ich immer mit den Details nicht warm. Fractal auch nicht, immer kein Platz im Deckel oder es stört an anderer Stelle. Phantek mit ihrem Evolve haben jetzt endlich eine Version gebaut, welche die Lufteinlässe nicht vollkommen verbaut, aber auch schon wieder kein Platz im Deckel. Modding-Tipps wie man mit der Feile wenigstens Lüfter zwischen den hübschen Deckel und den Rest des Gehäuses bekommt, für den Preis ein Witz..

Also am Ende doch nen Mora an die Seitenwand kleben.. mal sehn was mir nächstes Jahr einfällt. Und den Gehäuseherstellern.. derzeit ja nur Glas und RGB..


----------



## chaotium (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mora hat Füße. Ich hab mich vor kurzen ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 gegönnt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Mora an die Seitenwand wäre mir zu schwer, mein Rechner ist so schon sehr schwer.
Anfangs hatte ich ihn am Seitenteil(Fuß) von meinem Schreibtisch dran. Aber da habe ich die ganze warme Luft abbekommen was nicht so angenehm war.
Habe mich dann doch zu den Füßen entschieden und nun steht er hinter dem Tisch auf dem Boden.

Dadurch hat sich sogar der Wärmeaustausch verbessert.


----------



## butzbert (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab so einen kleinen Kabuff direkt hinter meinen Rechner. Da könnte dann der MoRa rein. Da währe es dann auch egal wie die Lüfter drehen weil man sie nicht hören kann. Im Prinzip könnten die dann immer auf 100% laufen. Müsste man nur mal überlegen wie ich die am besten ansteuere. Ob das dann noch Sinn macht die über die Aquaero zu steuern.


----------



## hellm (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

interesting.. hatte keine Ahnung, ist sicherlich sehr viel besser als an der Seitenwand. Mal sehn, mal sehn, ich müsste ja noch meine Pumpe tauschen, die wäre dann wohl doch überfordert. Hab die kleine von EK, für 2 Radi und 21 Kühlblöcke vollkommen OK, auch auf niedrigen Drehzahlen.

Aber wie gesagt, will eher erst ein dickeres Gehäuse mit mehr Radiatorenfläche. Ein Meshify C würde mir schon reichen, aber da müsste ich einen Radiator oben drauf bauen, basteln.. gegen kompakt und schlicht habe ich nix, im Gegenteil.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Bis dahin bin ich froh das mein LianLi von 2010 noch taugt.. die USB3.0 Ports gabs ja im Zubehör.. nur putzen muss ich mal gründlich. Und da hab ich schon wieder keine Lust drauf.. 

..sind diese Luftdosen eigentlich zu gebrauchen? Den Dreck aus dem Radiator kloppen ohne das Ding abzuduschen, geht ja nicht anders.. Empfehlungen?


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meine Lüfter mittels Aquaero 6 LT gesteuert.
Momentan laufen die 9 Lüfter vom Mora erst ab 30 Grad an und gehen wieder mit 27 Grad aus.
Dabei habe ich eine feste Drehzahl von 500 U/min bestimmt.

Die 5 Lüfter der internen verbauten Radiatoren laufen in Idle mit 350 U/min und werden per Kurve angesteuert.
Innerhalb von Spielen laufen sie zwischen 500-550 U/min. Da ich in Idle/Office unter 27 Grad komme sind die Lüfter vom Mora aus.
Im Sommer laufen sie aber auch mit 350min Idle mit und werden dann auch per Kurve mitgesteuert.

Dazu habe ich zwei Profile angelegt, wo ich eines davon im Hochsommer bei heißen Temperaturen nutze.


----------



## derTino (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

360 front Frischluft, 240 top Luft aus dem Case, GPU @ Luft
Wollte mal kurz eine Meinung haben, ob meine Temperaturen so ok sind. Nach zwei Stunden Far Cry 5. finde ich es nicht sonderlich warm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich 2h gestreamt habe,  war das Wasser 32,5°C die Lüfter liefen da allerdings auch nur auf 30%, mittlerweile läuft aber alles temperaturgeregelt.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles in Ordnung, aber deine GPU scheint ja nicht Wasser gekühlt zu sein.
Für die CPU alleine hast du daher genug Radiatorenfläche zur Verfügung, so dass du auch mit niedriger Drehzahl der Lüfter auskommst.


----------



## derTino (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke dir.
Gibt leider keinen vernünftigen Waterblock für meine GPU. Zumindest nicht in Europa. Und aus China ... Bin mir so unsicher.


----------



## butzbert (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hellm schrieb:


> interesting.. hatte keine Ahnung, ist sicherlich sehr viel besser als an der Seitenwand. Mal sehn, mal sehn, ich müsste ja noch meine Pumpe tauschen, die wäre dann wohl doch überfordert. Hab die kleine von EK, für 2 Radi und 21 Kühlblöcke vollkommen OK, auch auf niedrigen Drehzahlen.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, will eher erst ein dickeres Gehäuse mit mehr Radiatorenfläche. Ein Meshify C würde mir schon reichen, aber da müsste ich einen Radiator oben drauf bauen, basteln.. gegen kompakt und schlicht habe ich nix, im Gegenteil.
> Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. Bis dahin bin ich froh das mein LianLi von 2010 noch taugt.. die USB3.0 Ports gabs ja im Zubehör.. nur putzen muss ich mal gründlich. Und da hab ich schon wieder keine Lust drauf..
> ...



Naja ich habe ein Kompressor und würde denn dafür benutzen. Muss immer ein bisschen lächeln, wenn ich diese Dosen sehen für ca. 6€. Aber kann ja nicht jeder ein Kompressor haben. Ich würde schauen wieviel Bar da überhaupt raus kommt. Da die Dosen ja auch sehr klein sind ist die Luft schnell weg oder es kommt halt zu wenig raus. Würde dann lieber mal in einer Werkstatt fragen und da durchpusten.

Lian Li sind ja auch nette Gehäuse die haben schon was.


----------



## Trash123 (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi hellem, hast du schon mal an einen Cube als Case gedacht? Schau dir mal die X-Reihe von Thermaltake an. Genügend Platz für Radis und Platz zum arbeiten.


----------



## Anilman (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt ne mora420 in den x9?

will mind4x noctua 200mm einbauen

beim fractal r5 muss ich es extern verwenden.


ist nen 280 radiator kontraproduktiv welches mit warmer pc luft arbeitet?

front 240 frischluft push pull ins Gehäuse 
agb
2019 kommt die mora ext
gpu
cpu
280 push warme pc luft

raumtemp wird meistens eh um die 25c liegen.


----------



## Trash123 (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MoRa passt leider nicht, ein Nova 1080 jedoch schon


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*@Anilman*

Überlege mal selbst... wenn du eine Raumtemperatur von 25 Grad hast dann hast du normal ein Delta von 1-2 Grad und würdest an eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 26-27 Grad kommen.
Im Rechner herrschen etwa 30-35 Grad. Deine Wassertemperatur kann demzufolge gar nicht unter diese Temperatur kommen und kann nicht seine volle Effizienz entfalten. Deine Wassertemperatur würde daher 5-10 Grad höher liegen. Besser ist ein Lüfter hinten der raus befördert und vorne und oben alle rein. Denn der Luftzug der hierbei entsteht reicht vollkommen aus um die restlichen Komponente zu kühlen. Es ist weder ein Luft gekühlter CPU-Kühler noch ein Kühler der Grafikkarte mit dabei die ihre Wärme mit ins Gehäuse geben, so das hier das Prinzip vorne rein und oben/hinten raus nicht vorhanden sein muss.

Bei einem Luft gekühltem System wäre es was anderes.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe es genauso.
Durch wakü hat man eben die "freie" Wahl die abwärme an seinem eigen kreirten Punkt abzugeben. 
Bei mir saugen alle radiatoren die Luft von außen an und ein Hecklüfter befördert diese wieder nach hinten raus. 
Desweiteren merkt man aber auch einen Unterschied ob ein PC unter oder über einen Schreibtisch steht.

Bei mir sind es bspw. Am Anfang 19 grad unter dem Schreibtisch, Wasser bei 20/21grad. Fange ich an zu spielen, steigt die Lufttemperatur unter dem Schreibtisch auf gute 22-26 grad an und somit ziehen die Lüfter, zwangsläufig , einen teil der ausgeblasenen Luft wieder an. Ergo Wassertemperatur bei knapp 30-33 grad. Das ganze wird besser wenn der PC nicht mehr die schreibtischplatte über sich hat 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## hellm (31. März 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Hi hellem, hast du schon mal an einen Cube als  Case gedacht? Schau dir mal die X-Reihe von Thermaltake an. Genügend  Platz für Radis und Platz zum arbeiten.



Ne, ich hab eher Platz für einen Tower.. und kompakt, warum nicht. ATX schon, das sind die besseren Mainboards, und hin und wieder bringts auch was genügend Steckplätze zur Verfügung zu haben. 360/280 würde reichen, aber halt bisl nicht so auf Lufgekühlt ausgelegt. Gibt schon ein paar ANsätze auch vorne durchs Seitenteil Radiatoren belüften können, usw.

Mir würde aber schon sowas wie der 550X von LianLi reichen. Mag die Marke, ich habs bis jetzt erst geschafft einen kleineren Kratzer in das geschwärzte Aluminium zu machen, auch das Plexi sieht noch 1a aus. Aber was soll ich mit Glaswänden vor den Lufteinlässen? Über Stahl wäre ich noch hinwegekommen..

Aber wie gesagt, nicht so das Problem.. wegen dem Reinigen hab ich mir auch keine speziellen Lüfter gekauft, weil die Enermax abnehmbare Lüfter haben und genug Wind bei angenehmen und nicht zu lauten Geräuschen machen. Davon ist aber nun der neueste am klappern, der Rotor ist von der Aufnahme her angefressen worden. War von Anfang an beschissener als die älteren ..ich wittere Kostenersparnisse bei erfolgreichen Modellen.. oder nur ein Montagsmodell.

Ich glaube das es bei Slim Radis auch vollkommen wurscht ist wieviel Druck der Lüfter machen kann, und der Airflow war immer gut und ausreichend. Nur ist in meinem Gehäuse nicht jede Schraube so erreichebar.. soll heißen ich muss wieder groß rumbauen.. 

..oder ich bau die krassen Propeller ein:
Corsair ML Series ML140 Premium Magnetic Levitation Fan Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
..ich schätze da langt dann auch maximale Drehzahl als "Reinigungs-Modus"  ..wahahaha, wär echt zu geil


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann doch gleich die Noctuas mit 3000 rpm Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht es eigentlich preislich auf den Aufwand betreffend einen Unterschied, wenn man nicht kühl, sondern nur leise haben will? Und mir leise meine ich nahezu lautlos, so weit es geht in Richtung passive Lautstärke.


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich preislich auf den Aufwand betreffend einen Unterschied, *wenn man nicht kühl*, sondern nur leise haben will? Und mir leise meine ich nahezu lautlos, so weit es geht in Richtung passive Lautstärke.


Nein, weil du dann einfach die Lüfter langsam drehen lässt, auch wenn dann eine höhere Temperatur dabei heraus kommt.
Kommt halt auf dein Kompromiss an was du lieber hast.

Es geht aber auch leise und kühl.
Jedoch muss dazu dann genug Fläche der Radiatoren und natürlich auch Lüfter vorhanden sein.
Denn dann müssen die Lüfter nicht so schnell drehen um dennoch eine gute Kühlleistung zu erreichen.

In diesem Fall ist natürlich der Finanzielle Aufwand höher.


----------



## Taskmaster (1. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt halt auf sein System an. Ein MO-RA3 kann beispielsweise laut Hersteller 200 Watt komplett passiv beherrschen.
Das ist jetzt nicht _unbedingt _der Bereich, in dem man mit einem Mittelklasse- oder Highend-System landet.
Leise UND kühl ist bei einem solchen definitiv teurer, als sich nur auf eine der beiden Eigenschaften zu konzentrieren.
Aber auch nur "leise" ist normalerweise teurer als "kühl".
Denn das "Herunterregeln der Lüfter, dann wird es halt etwas wärmer, kostet aber das Gleiche" setzt ja schon voraus, dass man eine halbwegs potente Radiatorenkonstellation angeschafft hat, die nicht nur dann ausreicht, wenn die Lüfter auf 2000rpm laufen. Denn dann bekommt man Probleme.
Es ist günstiger, mit wenig Radiatorfläche und Lüftern, die auf Turbinenniveau laufen, auf betriebsfähige Temperaturen zu kommen. Viel Spielraum für das Herunterregeln der Lüfter (sprich: "silence") gibt so ein Aufbau aber nicht her, ohne (bspw.) die Gummidichtungen zu riskieren.

Dementsprechend würde ich schon unterschreiben, dass eine auf Ruhe und Frieden  gezimmerte Wakü, die ihr Kühlmittel in Temperaturbereichen hält, die der Langlebigkeit von Pumpe, Schläuchen, Dichtungen und Co. nicht abträglich sind, zumindest etwas teurer als der umgekehrte Fall ist, weil einfach mehr Radiatorenfläche benötigt wird. Dafür braucht man dann wieder ein entsprechende großes Gehäuse (teuer) und/oder muss dieses unter Umständen sogar verlassen (zusätzlich einen MO-RA anschaffen).

Bei einem Office-System gilt das natürlich nicht, aber wer setzt ein solches schon unter Wasser (mal ab von Show und Designstudien)...


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meines auch schön leise und kühl bekommen, hat mich aber auch einiges gekostet.
Das war mir aber sehr wichtig, da ich auch unter Last leise bleiben wollte.

Von der Finanzieller Sicht...
Radiatoren: 209,48 € 
(420, 240, Mora360Lt).

Lüfter:  291,85 €
(3x A14, 2x F12, 9x P12)

Aquaero 6LT + passiv Kühler: 114,58 €

Ausgerechnet habe ich jetzt mit den momentan vorhandene Preise, kosteten aber zu der Zeit als ich bestellt etwa auch das Gleiche.
Aquaero war bei mir aber Luxus, da ich schon eine Pumpe hatte mit der ich nach Wassertemperatur regeln konnte. Nur so kann ich je Radiator die Lüfter separat ansteuern und regeln, was über der Pumpe nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Über die Pumpe hätte ich nur alle gleichzeitig regeln können.


----------



## Brutus7284 (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage, wie rum muss das Kabel angelötet werden? Bild eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Bild zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Brutus7284


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du dort wo du anschließe möchtest keine Pin Belegung?


----------



## Anilman (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat wer von euch silent wings 3 140 im pull betrieb am Radiator?

Wenn ich die am case im pull betrieb habe surren die ja bei höheren Drehzahlen 

im push stört es nicht.


----------



## hellm (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch silent wings 3 140 im pull betrieb am Radiator?
> 
> Wenn ich die am case im pull betrieb habe surren die ja bei höheren Drehzahlen
> 
> im push stört es nicht.



Sicher das da keine Vibrations übertragen werden?
Hast du die High RPM? Also max 1000 oder 1600 Umdrehungen?
Prinzipiell ist es so das der Sound verstärkt/erzeugt wird, wenn du über irgend ein Profil Luft ansaugst. Durchpusten macht weitaus weniger Lärm. Kann man testen z.B. wenn hinten so Waben als Gitter für den Hecklüfter verbaut sind. Auf Pull gibts Lärm..

..suche ja gerade auch eine neues Paar 140er für meinen 280er Radiator. 2x SW3 mit 1600RPM waren angedacht.. sind aber hart an der Grenze, mein CPU 4pin schafft 1A, das sind 12W. Da ich ein Y-Kabel dran habe, würden die gerade noch passen.


----------



## hell046 (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Surrt bei mir auch.


----------



## EyRaptor (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



hellm schrieb:


> Sicher das da keine Vibrations übertragen werden?
> Hast du die High RPM? Also max 1000 oder 1600 Umdrehungen?
> Prinzipiell ist es so das der Sound verstärkt/erzeugt wird, wenn du über irgend ein Profil Luft ansaugst. Durchpusten macht weitaus weniger Lärm. Kann man testen z.B. wenn hinten so Waben als Gitter für den Hecklüfter verbaut sind. Auf Pull gibts Lärm..
> 
> ..suche ja gerade auch eine neues Paar 140er für meinen 280er Radiator. 2x SW3 mit 1600RPM waren angedacht.. sind aber hart an der Grenze, mein CPU 4pin schafft 1A, das sind 12W. Da ich ein Y-Kabel dran habe, würden die gerade noch passen.



Das sollte mit 2 noch überhaupt kein Problem sein.
SILENT WINGS 3 | 140mm PWM HIGH-SPEED leise high-end Lufter von be quiet! hier sind 12V @ 0,5A angegeben. Da kannst du noch mehr dranhängen .
Die Spezifikation für den 4pin Anschluss sieht für den Alaufstrom 2A (für glaub 1sec) vor.

Edit: Zitat von der BeQuiet Seite


			
				BeQuiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Nennspannung (V)	12
> Arbeitsspannungsbereich (V)	5 ~ 13.2
> Nennstrom (A)	0.14
> Maximalstrom (A)	0.5
> Leistungsaufnahme (W)	1.68



Maximalstrom 0,5A -> in diesem Fall der Anlaufstrom, da Nennstrom nur 0,14A sind.
Wenn Asus sich an die Spezifikationen hält, dann hast du nach viel Luft.
http://www.formfactors.org/developer\specs\4_Wire_PWM_Spec.pdf


----------



## hellm (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na wenn es von Asus heist max 1A 12V bleib ich mal lieber bei zwei. Ich bestell aber erst morgen Mittag, mal sehn ob ich nachts noch nach Lüftern suche.. aber scheint schon auch leise zu sein der SW3. Push ist wichtig, und keine störenden Geräusche, bisl brummen bei 1600RPM wär mir jetzt wurscht, da rauscht die Luft auch schon hörbar; und ich plan eher so mit max 900RPM unter Last, mit OC bisl mehr Reserve wäre halt ganz nett.


----------



## Anilman (2. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum lasst ihr eure lüfter auf volle pulle laufen xD

also feinporiger luftgitter am fractal define r5 kein surren

seitenwand lüfter da surrt es ebenso der 120 hinten.

sobald push = keine geräusche


ich lasse die lüfter auf 300-800 laufen da man die bis dahin nicht mal hört


----------



## hellm (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oha..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DyhfjZqMeA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich tendiere eher zu Noctua..
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

auch interessant:
Lufter auf Radiatoren im Test: Hohe Kuhlleistung auch mit wenig statischem Druck - ComputerBase


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage zwischendurch: abgesehen von der größeren Wärmeentwicklung gibt es keinen wirklichen Nachteil, wenn man einen Aquaero 5 anstatt einen Aquaero 6 einsetzt oder? Die Lüfterkurven sollen nur einmal eingestellt werden und das System dann automatisch handeln (wie eben für's Aquaero vorgesehen). Es wird also kein Schnickschnack  benötigt.

Oder hat die Version 6 noch einen großen Vorteil gegenüber dem Vorgänger (außer, dass womöglich ne längere Aquasuite Lizenz dabei ist)?

Danke euch


----------



## DARPA (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Aquaero 6 hat digitale statt analoge Spannungswandler und 4 PWM/DC Lüfteranschlüsse statt 3x DC + 1x PWM/DC beim Aquero 5

Das sind eigentlich die wichtigsten Unterschiede.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also im Prinzip keinerlei Unterschied, wenn man eh ohne PWM arbeitet und die analogen Wandler ausreichend kühlt?


----------



## hell046 (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe das 5er und 9 lüfter dran, keine Probleme. Ist halt recht heiß aber was solls. 

Wegen den Noctua Redux, gibt immer mal Rabatt Aktionen für 10€ inkl. Versand. Bei der letzten hab ich zu lange gewartet. :-l


----------



## v3nom (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das 6er hat 4x PWM Anschlüsse, das sollte dir halt wirklich klar sein. An einen PWM Anschluss kannst du fast beliebig viele Lüfter dran hängen, wenn du dir die 12V dafür direkt vom NT holst. Ich würde mich selber nicht mehr mit 1x PWM am 5er zufrieden geben. Ich nutze 3 verschiedene Lüfter Sets und eine PWM Pumpe, wodurch ich alle 4 Anschlüsse auslaste.


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip keinerlei Unterschied, wenn man eh ohne PWM arbeitet und die analogen Wandler ausreichend kühlt?


Die maximale Strombelastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt unabhängig von der Ausgangsspannung:

aquaero 5: 19,8 W (1,65 A bei 12V)
aquaero 6: 30,0 W (2,50 A bei 12V)
Es können daher direkt ohne Netzteil viel mehr Lüfter an einem Ausgang angeschlossen werden.
Zudem sind alle Ausgänge auch PWM geregelt und können daher voneinander unabhängig geregelt werden.
Beim AE6 werden die Ausgänge nicht mehr ganz so heiß, ein passiv Kühler ist daher nicht zwingend notwendig.
Quelle & weitere Infos: http://aquacomputer.de/tl_files/aquacomputer/downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_6_de_2014_04_14.pdf

Mit meiner Pumpe hätte ich kein aquaero haben müssen, denn 1x PWM hatte ich hier bereits vorhanden. Vor meinem aquaero hatte ich alle 14 Lüfter so angeschlossen das die Spannung vom Netzteil bezogen wurde. Es gab aber ein Nachteil, denn ich musste die Lüfter immer mit einer mindeste Drehzahl laufen lassen, denn sonst wären die Lüfter mit 100% Drehzahl gelaufen. Habe drei Radiatoren, hier mussten alle Lüfter gemeinsam geregelt werden. 

Am ende habe ich mich auch entschieden ein aquaero 6 zu nehmen, denn damit werden jetzt die Lüfter pro Radiator immer an einem Ausgang geregelt und in Idle/Office müssen die 9 Lüfter vom Mora nicht mit laufen und schalten sich daher erst ab einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C hinzu. Nachdem ich ein Spiel beende schalten diese Lüfter sich ab 27°C wieder ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe wäre eine DDC ohne PWM und noch insgesamt 8 Lüfter. Die eigentliche Belastung wäre also wohl nur die Pumpe, wenn man die Lüfter halbwegs sinnvoll auf die Kanäle verteilt. Wenn also wirklich nur die einfachsten Sachen damit gemacht werden sollen, wäre es den Aufpreis zum 6er Aquaero also nicht unbedingt wert (mMn) - oder?

PWM nutze ich nicht und werde es auch sicher nicht in (naher) Zukunft.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ausbaufähig: 

[H]ardOCP: Ncore V1 No Frame Water Block Prototype Testing

Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc —Kickstarter


----------



## hell046 (3. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Echt jetzt, laut deren Test erzielt man damit nur 1° bessere Temperaturen unter Last als mit dem Raystorm?! Das bringts ja mal überhaupt nicht dann.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abgesehen davon, dass Wasserkühler eh kaum noch Leistungsunterschiede bringen, finde ich das Ergebnis jetzt nicht sonderlich überraschend. Bauartbedingt (Bodenplatte, Die-Fläche viel kleiner als IHS Fläche) kann es dem Kühler gar nicht wirklich besser gelingen Hitze an das Wasser weiterzugeben, denke ich.

Aber 2200€ von 20 Unterstützern ist schon ne Hausnummer. Kauft euch lieber für wenig Geld nen Die Guard, vielleicht noch ne angepasste Sockelhalterung und ihr packt euren Wunschkühler einfach oben drauf.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab noch irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass so ein Die Guard bei Haswell auf nem MSI XPOWER AC gar nicht mal so ungefährlich war?! Fingen da nicht irgendwie die CPUs an, Fäden zu ziehen, wenn man den Kühler anheben wollte?
Wie auch immer, ist nichts für mich. Das ist Spielzeug außerhalb meiner eigenen Risikobereitschaft.


----------



## mda31 (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wenn also wirklich nur die einfachsten Sachen damit gemacht werden sollen, wäre es den Aufpreis zum 6er Aquaero also nicht unbedingt wert (mMn) - oder?



Unterschied könnte noch die Software sein. Da müsstest Du mal googlen. Sprich mit dem 5er kann man die letzte 2016er nutzen da schon immer umsonst und beim 6er müsste eine Lizenz für die 2017er (bzw. auch die Updates) dabei sein. Falls Dir das wichtig ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die Software habe ich auch schon gedacht, habe hier aber eine lizenzierte 2018er Version. Diese sollte ja mit beiden Geräten funktionieren oder?


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Neuware (USB-Geräter) sind immer 2 Jahre(laufendes Jahr + nächstes Jahr) mit dabei, da ist es vollkommen egal ob 5 / 6.
Nachdem diese Verstrichen sind kann die alte Software Version weiterhin genutzt werden, die Kosten eines Updates sind bei allen USB-Geräte gleich.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> An die Software habe ich auch schon gedacht, habe hier aber eine lizenzierte 2018er Version. Diese sollte ja mit beiden Geräten funktionieren oder?


Die Lizenz ist immer Geräte bezogen und nicht auf den Rechner.
Aber deine Frage ist berechtigt, denn reicht bei mir später einmal dazu zu nehmen oder muss ich wieder zwei mal neu beziehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT:*



> *Benötige ich pro Gerät eine Lizenz?*
> Nein! Es reicht wenn nur ein einziges der per USB angeschlossenen Geräte eine Lizenz für die verwendete aquasuite Version besitzt. Der Lizenz-Status der anderen Geräte spielt in dem Fall keine Rolle mehr.


Quelle: Aqua Computer


----------



## hell046 (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß brauchst du es nur einmal kaufen dann. Das zählt dann für alle Geräte.

... Ach hast es ja selbst gefunden auch


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, dann bin ich ja auch erst einmal auf der sicheren Seite. Wäre eigentlich auch arg unverschämt, wenn man schon viel in Aquacomputer Geräte investiert und dann für jedes einzeln immer wieder ne Lizenz erwerben müsste.

Ich überlege mir das mit dem Aquaero 5 oder 6 noch ein paar Tage. Mit dem komischen Kühler für den 5er, bin ich zwar immer noch günstiger, aber der Vorteil schwindet


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir waren die 4x PWM Anschlüsse wichtig, daher habe ich mich für die 6er Version entschieden.
Außerdem bevorzuge ich lieber neue entwickelte Hardware.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich überlege eben noch. PWM werde ich nie nutzen, das Ding wird einmal eingestellt und soll dann eben nur das machen, was eingespeichert ist. Dafür dann 100€? Sollte man sich genau überlegen, auch wenn die Technik neu ist.

Ich bestreite nicht, dass das Gerät sein Geld wert ist, nur macht der 5er genau das Gleiche, was ich möchte - für geringere Ausgaben.


----------



## v3nom (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn alle deine Komponeten damit garantiert so laufen wie du willst. PWM hat halt den Vorteil das die Lüfter meist noch was geringer drehen können. Wenn du also garantieren kannst nicht die Lüfter/Pumpe in Zukunft zu wechseln...


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> [...]PWM hat halt den Vorteil das die Lüfter meist noch was geringer drehen können.[...]



ich habe bisher alle Lüfter mit Spannung langsammer bekommen, als mit PWM... zumal PWM bei mir sogar den faden Beigeschmack hatte, entweder zu fiepen oder zu surren - mit Spannung war der selbe Lüfter ruhig und noch 200 bis 400 runden langsammer, bevor er nimmer weiterdrehte... aber jeder hat da bestimmt andere Erfahrungen ^^


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Nocuta A14 bekomme ich sogar bis auf 163 U/min herunter, macht aber kein Sinn da er dann wenig fördert.
Läuft daher mit einer minimalen Drehzahl von 350 U/min.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle meine Nocuta Lüfter (A14, F12, P12) sind sehr Lauf ruhig und erzeugen keinerlei Nebengeräusche.
Also weder ein fiepen oder surren und der Gleichen.

Brauche dabei dann auch keine Anlaufspannung, da Spannung bezogene Lüfter hierzu meist auch eine bestimmte hohe Spannung benötigen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eh nur Lüfter die mit maximal 800 rpm drehen, da reicht Regelung über Spannung vollkommen, da sie selbst bei der vollen Geschwindigkeit "okay" sind. PWM mag vllt schön sein (oder auch nicht) aber für mich sehe ich da keinen Vorteil drin.

Bezüglich Startspannung - legt das Aquaero nicht eh kurz zum Start überall 100% an?


----------



## butzbert (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Aquaero kannst Startboost von 0-100 % wählen wie du möchtest. Meine PWM Noctua laufen mit 170 rpm so ca.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah alles klar, ich kenne nur den 4.00er bisher. Der startete immer mit 100%.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenne ich, habe als Gehäuselüfter auch den _Noctua NF-A14 ULN_ verbaut.
Habe ich auch mit am Aquaero 6 mit angeschlossen. Geregelt wird dieser über ein im Gehäuse verbauter Sensor.
Der misst die Innentemperatur.

Laufen tut er auch nur max. mit 800 U/min und ist selbst mit dieser Drehzahl noch nicht raus zu hören.
Da es sich um den einzigen Lüfter handelt der hinten warme Luft raus befördert läuft der immer mit mindestens 500 U/min.
Geregelt wird er auch über 3 Pin (Spannung).

Anlaufspannung habe ich bei 100%(12v) für 3 Sec. stehen.
Aber 7v würden als Anlaufspannung schon ausreichen.

Mit meinen anderen Nocuta Lüfter bin ich noch nie über 800 U/min gekommen, noch nicht mal letztes Jahr wo es so heiß war.
Laufen können sie aber je nach Modell zwischen 1200 U/min und 1500 U/min.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit deiner Radi-Fläche müsstest du doch eigentlich bei Last gut unter 500 rpm dauerhaft bleiben können oder (außer vllt wirklich im Hochsommer)? Ich meine der Skylake und die GTX 1070 sind ja jetzt nicht die größten Abwärme-Monster


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Momentan habe ich um die 500 U/min innerhalb von Games laufen.
Dabei liege ich dann zwischen 27-30 Grad Wassertemperatur.

Hast aber recht, könnte noch weiter runter gehen wenn ich bis zu 35 Grad mit einbeziehe.
Im Hochsommer hatte ich etwa 600-700 U/min um 35 Grad halten zu können.

Aber meine Lüfter sind mit dieser Drehzahl so leise das es kein Unterschied macht ob die nun mit 500 U/min oder mit weniger laufen.

EDIT... so sieht es bei mir während eines Spiels aus.
Bild wurde nach beenden des Spiels gemacht, daher gehen die Grafiken am ende wieder ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser ist bei dir ja wirklich sehr kühl beim zocken, ich habe immer 40°C als Grenze genommen, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## v3nom (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er hat ja auch nen Mora dran 
40°C passen, bei deinem Setup.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wasser ist bei dir ja wirklich sehr kühl beim zocken, ich habe immer 40°C als Grenze genommen, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


Solange ich unter 800 U/min bleibe ist mir die Temperatur egal, aber kühler finde ich immer besser.
Denn so kann ich Delta der Grafikkarte niedriger halten und die Grafikkarte taktet dann nicht runter.

Betreibe meine Grafikkarte mit 2038 MHz GPU / 4500 MHz VRam.
Aber würde es nicht niedriger gehen dann wären auch die 40°C für mich ok.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, auch bei über 40°C Wassertemperatur wird normalerweise keine GPU so warm, dass sie heruntertaktet. So manche Mini-AiO siedet da mit deutlich mehr vor sich hin, hält die GPU aber trotzdem unter 65°C.
Zumal Grafikkarten weit weniger temperatursensibel als z.B. CPUs sind, viele 1070 deine OC-Werte auch mit einer Luftkühlung ab Werk erreichen.
Das ist also nicht so sehr das Problem.

40° fänd ich nur (nennen wir es mal) "überdenkenswert", wenn sie bereits im Winter (also bei den üblichen ~20°C Raumtemperatur) unter Last auftreten. Denn wenn es im Sommer dann mal >30°C werden (und man keine Wohlfühlklimaanlage sein Eigen nennt), kann das schon sehr eng werden (wenn man denn dann noch spielen und nicht im Schwimmbad Erleichterung suchen möchte). Vor allem, wenn man Komponenten verbaut hat, die eine Betriebstemperatur von 50°C schon als Ende der Fahnenstange ausweisen (bspw. so manche Pumpe).

Eine Kühlmitteltemperatur unter 40°C dient also vor allem einem Zweck: der Langlebigkeit der Wakü.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

40°C waren natürlich unter den schlimmsten Umständen meinerseits gemeint und eben als Grenzwert. Sprich bei >30°C im Zimmer und wenn die WaKü + PC auf Anschlag laufen.


----------



## syrus700 (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungswerte oder Infos, ab welcher Wassertemperatur es für PETG Tubes gefährlich wird (Verformung etc.) ?

LG Syrus


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ euMelBeumel
Dann ist das per se kein Thema. Weder "Top" noch "Flop" sondern im normalen Bereich. 

/Edit
@syrus700
Das steht eigentlich normalerweise dabei. Meist liegen die Betriebsgrenzen so um -20°C bis 60°C. Ich würde in beide Richtungen aber ca. 10°C abziehen, um sicher zu gehen (also -10 bis 50°C).

Da aber sowieso das "schwächste Glied" der Wakü das Maximum vorgibt (normalerweise Gummidichtungen und Pumpen), würde ich 50°C schon als absolut kritisch, <40°C als anzupeilen und <30°C für perfektionistisch erklären.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Naja, auch bei über 40°C Wassertemperatur wird normalerweise keine GPU so warm, dass sie heruntertaktet.


Sagen wir es mal so... nicht in einem Bereich wo es viel ausmachen wird.
Denn die Pascal Karten fangen schon recht früh an herunter zu takten.

Meine läuft zunächst mit 2050 Mhz und geht dann zwischen 33-40°C auf 2038Mhz runter.
Was jetzt natürlich nicht viel ist und kaum was ausmacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 40°C und einem Delta von etwa 10°C wird die CPU um die 50°C haben, so dass bis dahin doch noch etwas an Takt verloren geht.
Aber immer noch nicht so viel als unter Luftkühlung und daher auch nicht so relevant ist.

Mir ging es aber eher die Grafikkarte mit Wasser mit zu kühlen damit ich mit dem Airflow im Gehäuse besser auskomme.
Optik war dann noch ein weiter Punkt, daher ging es mir weniger um OC bzw. Takt der Grafikkarte.
Natürlich auch um keine Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte und deren Geräuschkulisse zu haben.

Aber wenn der Ferrari(Wasserkühlung) schon da ist möchte man ja dann auch etwas mehr Gas geben...


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das liegt nicht an der Temperatur. Guck mal auf PerfCap Reason (=V. Rel, bedeutet: Reliability. Indicating performance is limited by reliability voltage). Du gibst nicht genug Core Spannung (bzw. diese wird nicht stabil genug gehalten), damit der Boost stabil bleiben kann.
Wenn eine Karte schon bei 33-40° runtertakten würde, käme keine aus dem Idle heraus.


----------



## DARPA (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, das stimmt schon so. Da regelt Boost 3.0. Der Booststep wird temperaturabhängig in gewissen Intervallen gesenkt. Zusammen mit dem Takt wird aber auch die Spannung gesenkt, so dass er in seinem Fall weiterhin im Spannungslimit hängt.
Die Ursache für das runtertakten ist aber die Temperaturerhöhung.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin da jetzt nicht der OC-Geek, aber auf beiden Screens liegt die GPU-Temperatur bei 33°C. Auf Screen 1 liegt die Spannung bei 1,062V, der Boost bei 2050MHz.
Dann setzt relativ rasch die V.Rel.-Warnung ein (Screen 2), die Volt purzeln auf 1,0500 und die MHz auf 2037. Temperatur wie gesagt identisch (33°C).

Ich seh da nur das Voltage-Problem.

/Edit, Okay, auf Screen 1 steht die Temp auf 32°C. Verlesen. :/


----------



## DARPA (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der nV Boost ist komplex 

Prinzipiell taktet die Karte nicht höher, da die Spannung limiert. Das ist richtig. Aber ab 33 °C senkt die Karte automatisch den Takt um einen Step (passiert glaube alle 10 K). Takt und Spannung sind aber gekoppelt, weshalb mit Senken der Taktrate gleichzeitig auch die Spannung runter geht.

Bei Maxwell hatte man noch umfangreichen Zugriff auf das Bios, und konnte sowas abstellen. Meine 980Ti hat z.B. einen festen Boost bekommen.
Leider hat nV ab Pascal hart den Riegel vorgeschoben, selbst die Board Partner haben nur noch stark eingeschränkte Einsicht in das Bios und müssen jeden Furz abnicken lassen. :/


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah cool. Danke für die Erläuterung. 
Was wäre die Lösung, um den Step wieder zurückzubekommen (ohne noch ein paar Eiswürfel in den AGB zu kippen)?
Die Spannung kann man doch auch weiterhin erhöhen und den Step zurückholen?

/edit: Google spuckt grad aus, dass der NV-Lock für die 1070 bei 1.093v steht.
Wenn die nächste Schwelle bei 43°C steht, dann ist da doch ordentlich Luft.
Dann taktet man eben zwei Stufen höher, bekommt nur eine (durch den Temp-Abzug bei 33°C) und gibt mehr Spannung?

Ich denke, ich werde das hier gleich mal testen:


> 1.094v is the hard volt limit of pascal and it's totally fine to run at that all the time if you don't overheat the card. So really, crank the voltage to 100% and crank the power limit to max and just use the thermal limit control to tell the card to downclock/downvolt if it starts to overheat. ~85C is fine.



/2edit:
Ja, ich hatte meine 980TI auch editiert und auf einen festen Boost gesetzt.
Aber damals gab es diese von Euch beschriebene Temperaturschwelle nicht (oder sie ist mir nicht aufgefallen).
Die Steps waren nur von der Spannung abhängig + einer einzigen Maximaltemperatur.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Nvidia Voltage lock ist bei allen Pascal Karten bei 1,093V.


----------



## v3nom (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Boost 3.0:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
GPU Boost 3.0: Finer-Grained Clockspeed Controls - The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 & GTX 1070 Founders Editions Review: Kicking Off the FinFET Generation


----------



## Taskmaster (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Quelle:
> GPU Boost 3.0: Finer-Grained Clockspeed Controls - The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 & GTX 1070 Founders Editions Review: Kicking Off the FinFET Generation



Viel Text und am Ende dann:


> However this hasn’t changed the underlying behavior of overvolting; one or more voltage points are calibrated by NVIDIA, but they are locked due to the potential for GPU degradation. *Overvolting then unlocks these points, allowing the GPU to boost higher so long as there is thermal and power headroom to allow it.*



Passt. Jetzt zum Arzt und danach mal etwas mit meiner 1070FTW rumspielen. Hatte ich eh die Tage vor.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenne mich auch ein wenig mit OC aus, da ich mich lange Zeit damit beschäftigt habe.
In meinem Test zuvor hatte ich die Stockspannung eingestellt, da Taktet die Grafikkarte je nach Temperatur noch stärker herunter.

Die Pascal kann ja nur max. 1,093v erreichen, daher habe ich jetzt die letzten 1 1/2 Stunden ein Extremtest mit dieser Spannung gemacht.
Im allgemeinem Taktet sie weiterhin etwas runter, aber das ganze zögert sich enorm weit mit der höheren Spannung raus.

*Ausgangsstufe 2050Mhz, GPU-Temperatur 37°C, Wassertemperatur 25,7°C*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1. Taktreduzierung auf 2038MHz, GPU-Temperatur 46°C, Wassertemperatur 33,8°C*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Taktreduzierung auf 2025MHz, GPU-Temperatur 51°C, Wassertemperatur 38,4°C*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wassertemperatur 40,1°C, Takt immer noch auf 2025Mhz, GPU-Temperatur 53°C*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am ende habe ich den Test mit einer Wassertemperatur von 46,2°C und GPU-Temepratur von 59°C beendet, da ich kaum noch an GPU-Temperatur zunehmen konnte. Grund war da das Power-Limit und die GPU-Auslastung immer wieder für kurze Zeit zusammen gebrochen ist und so die Temperatur nicht weiter ansteigen konnte. Vermutlich sind die Spannungswandler mit dieser Spannung zu heiß geworden so das die Leistung immer wieder herunter gesetzt wurde. Takt lag immer noch unverändert bei 2025 Mhz. Mir ist aber bekannt das bei einer GPU-Temperatur von 60-62°C nochmals eine Taktstufe auf etwa 2000 MHz herunter gesetzt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test wurde mit Prime95 20K im Hintergrund ausgeführt.
Die Lüfter liefen die ganze Zeit nicht mit.

Grafikkarte ist aber innerhalb diesem Test bereits übertaktet, denn mit Stock würde sie keine 2050Mhz erreichen.

Aufgefallen ist mir das sobald ich kurz ins Desktop wechselte um die Bilder zwischenzeitlich zu speichern(Test lief im Hintergrund weiter) die Wassertemperatur etwa 1-2 Grad herunter ging obwohl die Lüfter nicht liefen und Prime95 weiterhin mit im Hintergrund lief. Es hat daher mit 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit und mit meinen Radiatoren(passiv) sehr lange gedauert um auf diese Wassertemperatur zu kommen, da die Temperatur sehr langsam anstieg.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hat mich gestern fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben, denn Precision X wollte auf Teufel komm raus die Karte nicht über 1,043 Volt treiben.
Nur durch Zufall habe ich dann gemerkt, dass man das dort nur über die manuelle Kurve, die man im OC Scanner setzen muss, realisieren kann und die ist auch noch nervtötend widerspenstig.

Jetzt läuft aber alles wie es soll und momentan stehe ich bei 2113 MHz und 1,093 Volt bei ~41°C stabil (ich habe die CPU jetzt mal nicht zeitgleich mit Prime95 gequält, da diese ihre Stabilitätstests schon hinter sich, alle bestanden hat und eine so maximierte Last wie du sie da angelegt hast [natürlich auch mit einer ganz anderen Zielsetzung und Ergebniserwartung], etwas sehr unrealistisch ist).
Ob noch mehr geht, schau ich dann womöglich noch die Tage (wenn ich es denn schaffe, da ich nun auch schon eine Woche einen MO-RA3 420 LT hier herumstehen habe und der nun auch endlich Teil des Kreislaufs werden möchte).
Dann wäre da auch noch die Frage, wie viel Leistung mir eine weitere GPU-Taktsteigerung überhaupt bringen würde, denn die 1070 soll ja leider ab 2100MHz nur noch leidlich bis gar nicht mehr skalieren. Dafür freut sie sich zumindest über reichlich Speichertakt.

Also kurz: nutzt man die Spannung aus (stellt auch deren Ausnutzung im Prec. X auf 100%), kann man aus den Karten auch noch hier und da mehr kitzeln, als man vielleicht erwartet. Boost 3.0 hin oder her.


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar, durch Drehen des Reglers erhöhst du die Grenze der Maximalspannung und erhöhst dadurch die Booststeps. Was im Endeffekt in höheren Takt resultiert, solange kein anders Boostlimit erreicht ist.

Das schrittweise Runtertakten nach der Temperatur ist ja nur ein Teil der Boost Steuerung.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prime95 sollte in meinem Fall nur dazu dienen schneller auf 45 Grad Wassertemperatur zu kommen.
Hauptmerkmal des Test war jedoch das verhalten der Grafikkarte mit OC bei max. Spannung.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß ich, deswegen ja auch die Bemerkung zur Zielsetzung. Ich habe das nur geschrieben, weil das hier ja kein Chat ist, viele auch einfach so mitlesen und sich womöglich wundern, warum ich das nicht so wie du gemacht habe.
Wir produzieren hier ja auch Content für manchen verzweifelten User, der auch mal über Google nach solchen Themen sucht und zumindest ich hätte mich dann nach der Vergleichbarkeit der Ergebnisse gefragt.
Nun, sie ist nicht gegeben, weil wir beide was ganz anderes erreichen/prüfen wollten. 

Zu "reicht mir aus": na, das meinst du nichts so. Wäre das hier das Leitbild (auch für dich), würde niemand eine Wakü kaufen, du deine Hardware nicht 1 1/2 Stunden mal eben im eigenen Saft kochen. 
Die Suche nach der unüberwindbaren Schwelle, dem Machbaren, des "etwas mehr als Nötig" ist doch das, was uns alle irgendwo antreibt. "Reicht mir aus" ist nur ein Synonym für Prokrastination. 

/Edit. Jetzt hast du das "Reicht mir" ja herauseditiert...
So muss das! 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hauptmerkmal des Test war jedoch das verhalten der Grafikkarte mit OC bei max. Spannung.


Stand das gerade auch schon so da? Denn das ist so nicht richtig. Dein Versuch betrachtet das Verhalten von maximaler Spannung und vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Takt im Verhältnis zur Temperatur (deswegen ja auch das Einheizen per Prime95).
Was ich getan habe, war die Suche nach dem maximalen Takt bei maximaler Spannung (ohne zusätzliche Temperaturbeeinflussung des Kühlkreislaufs durch Hochlastanwendungen auf der CPU).


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, in meinem Text habe bezogen auf die Temperatur vergessen. 

Stimmt habe den Teil mit meinem 24/7 OC raus genommen gehabt, da ich dachte es wäre nicht so wichtig.
Meine Grafikkarte hängt bei 2100 MHz an der Grenze des GPU Taktes. Mit dem Speicher könnte ich bis 650-700 MHz weiter höher Takten.
Aber auch hier hänge ich so an der Grenze das die Grafikkarte nicht 100% stabil sein würde. Für Benchmark ist das ggf. noch in Ordnung, aber nicht für 24/7.

Ob 2050 MHz oder 2100 MHz macht am ende innerhalb vom Spiel nicht viel aus, aber der übertaktete Speicher macht da viel mehr aus.
Daher lasse ich meine Grafikkarte mit 2038/4500 MHz und Stock Spannung laufen. Hart an der Grenze mag ich es nicht, da ich nicht möchte das meine Grafikkarte bei den momentan herrschende Preis sein Dienst verweigert. 
Auch wenn durch die Wasserkühlung wohl möglich nichts passieren wird geht es auch immer um das bessere Gefühl was man dabei hat.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hart an der Grenze mag ich es nicht, da ich nicht möchte das meine Grafikkarte bei den momentan herrschende Preis sein Dienst verweigert.
> Auch wenn durch die Wasserkühlung wohl möglich nichts passieren wird geht es auch immer um das bessere Gefühl was man dabei hat.



Na, das Gefühl ist aber wirklich nur psychosomatisch. 
Nvidia hat bei Pascal echt einen wirklich harten und tiefen Schnitt vorgenommen.
Dem Käufer/User im Normalfall nur noch einen Spielraum für Spannungserhöhungen in Höhe von 0,03 V zuzugestehen, ist schon quasi der Ausschluss von Defekten oder Garantieproblemen durch OC. Wohl eine Art RMA-Quotenoptimierung (EVGA bspw. möchte halt auch weiterhin 10 Jahre Garantie an den Mann bringen).
Man darf wohl stark davon ausgehen, dass dieser beinahe schon homöopathische Aufschlag bei 16nm-Fertigung wohl keinen Schaden anrichten wird, auch die elektronische Alterung sehr begrenzt beschleunigt.

Wenn du dir sorgen um bspw. die Elektromigration machst, dann wäre der Rat der Stunde eher lieber keine 1 1/2 Stunden Prime 95-Versuche zu machen. 
Denn die Last und den Stromverbrauch, die das erzeugt (deswegen funktioniert das Aufheizen des Kühlmittels ja auch so gut), ist echt nicht sonderlich gesund für die CPU.
Von ASUS gab es dazu sogar mal eine Warnung beim 5960X.



> Users should avoid running Prime95 small FFTs on 5960X CPUs when overclocked. Over 4.4GHz, the Prime software pulls 400W of power through the CPU. It is possible this can cause internal degradation of processor components.


ROG Overclocking Guide Core For 5960X, 5930K & 5280K | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global

Unterm Strich ist das aber natürlich dein Ding. Ich jedoch schau dann mal, wo der Frosch die Locken hat und wenn sie ihm stehen, soll er sie auch offen tragen. :>


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast schon recht und ich weiß im Grunde auch was ich tue.
Nur in meinen Augen macht es kein Sinn die GPU auf 2100 MHz zu treiben wo sie mir schon mal innerhalb von einem Spiel abgeschmiert ist.
Deshalb gehe ich da 50Mhz runter und alles passt.

Diese 50 MHz machen an FPS am ende ehe nicht viel aus.
Die +500Mhz die ich an VRam drauf packe machen hier soviel aus das ich etwa im Schnitt 20 FPS mehr habe.
Gehe ich auf +650 Mhz kann ich auch während des Spiels abkratzen, +600MHz gehen auch noch stabil.

Habe schon anfangs als ich die Grafikkarte bekommen habe das mögliche getestet was möglich ist und was ich 24/7 am ende beibehalten möchte.
Läuft soweit alles und mein Test war auch unbedenklich da ich weis was ich tue. 

Momentan freue ich mich auf Morgen, da ich mit etwas Glück mein neuen 21:9 Monitor in der Auflösung 3440x1440 geliefert bekomme.
Thema dazu habe ich hier eingestellt: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34" 

Vor der MSI hatte ich eine Zotac 1070 Extreme, die konnte bis 2150 MHz GPU kommen, der VRam war aber nur bis +350Mhz möglich.
Mit der MSI bin ich aber wegen dem VRam der höher getaktet werden kann besser dran. Die Zotac hat mein Sohn nun verbaut, da ich zu der Zeit kurzfristig kein Wasserkühler für ihr bekommen konnte. Die MSI hatte mein Sohn verbaut gehabt und hier konnte ich direkt ein Kühler bestellen. Daher haben wir damals die Grafikkarten getauscht.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gar kein Widerspruch meinerseits. Ich wollt nur Begründen, warum ich trotzdem weitermache und nicht dich irgendwie attackieren. 
Mich juckt so was halt in den Fingern. Ich muss einfach gucken was geht. Wenn es instabil läuft, ist es selbstredend völlig witzlos und wird nicht zwanghaft trotzdem betrieben..


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden und fühlte mich auch nicht attackiert.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, freut mich!


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gott bin ich froh, dass es diesen Thread hier noch gibt. Hier wird höflich, trotzdem kritisch und vor allem gesittet artikuliert. Wenn man so manches Thema hier auf der Seite begutachtet und was die Leute da so von sich geben oder an den Kopf werfen... Meine Güte, da zweifelt man echt (noch mehr) an der Menschheit.

Weiter so Leute


----------



## iGameKudan (7. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. 

klein anfangen und groß aufhören... So könnte man das beschreiben, was ich fabriziert habe und was ich noch so vorhabe. 
Jedenfalls hatte meine Wahl des Define R6 zweifelsfrei mit den guten Wasserkühlungsmöglichkeiten zu tun. Und da ich diesen Monat erstaunlicherweise etwas Geld überhatte, habe ich meinen SilentLoop mit einem kleinen unter-100€-Upgrade geringfügig erweitert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bitte nicht lachen... : ()

Das Positive: 
1. Die kleine Zusammenstellung der Komponenten (erläutere ich weiter unten) hat problemlos so zusammengepasst
2. Es ist nichts undicht. 
3. Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, den Kreislauf ohne nennenswerten AGB (der Nachfüllstutzen der SilentLoop-Pumpe hat nen G1/4"-Gewinde... Fitting, Schlauch und Trichter) zu befüllen und weitesgehend zu entlüften

Das Negative:
Mein 5820K wird immernoch extrem heiß. Angesichts dessen, dass ich (aktuell) mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schieße, bin ich doch etwas enttäuscht. Vorher 4,3GHz mit 1,275V bei ca. 85° am Laufen gehabt, nun sind es bei in etwa gleicher Temperatur immerhin 4,4GHz bei 1,32V.
Und die Budgetlösung sieht halt mit dem Mischmasch aus den SilentLoop-Schläuchen und dem 16/10er-Schlauch echt mies aus... Aber das war ja nur der Anfang. Ich wollte mir halt vier neue Fittings und entsprechende Schlauchlängen sparen. 

Mit folgenden Komponenten habe ich erweitert:

Radiator: MagiCool Copper III Ultra 360mm (3x 120mm, 45mm tief)
Schlauch: Mayhems UltraClear Schlauch 16/10
Anschlüsse: 16/10er und ein drehbarer 90°-Adapter
Kühlflüssigkeit: AquaComputer Double Protect Ultra in grün (die klare Version war nicht verfügbar...)

Folgende Lüfter werden verwendet...
2x BeQuiet PureWings 2 PWM 2200rpm
1x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm
2x Akasa Apache Black 120mm

... also aktuell ebenfalls eine Mischung. Wird mit der Zeit gegen vernünftige und geeignetere Lüfter ersetzt - das war halt mein Bestand an vorhandenen Lüftern. 

Wiegesagt, ich fange erstmal klein an und höre irgendwann groß auf. Entsprechend ist dies erstmal der Einstieg gewesen - als nächstes hätte ich vorgesehen, den SilentLoop-Teil der Wasserkühlung auszutauschen. 

Auf gut Deutsch: Ich benötige einen Ausgleichsbehälter, eine Pumpe und einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler. Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keinen Plan, was z.B. für eine Pumpe ratsam wäre - D5-basierte Pumpen wären für maximal 2x 360mm-Radiatoren + CPU-Kühler + GPU-Kühler etwas overkill, die Aquastream-Pumpen gibts auch wieder in unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen und haben keine Standard-Schlauchanschlüsse. Die DDC-basierten Pumpen sollen wohl so das vernünftige Mittelmaß aus Leistung, Preis und vorallem Lautstärke sein. Dann gibt es wieder die Möglichkeit einer Pumpen-/AGB-Kombi, welche mir Platz und Aufwand spart (und mMn. ziemlich schick aussieht...). 

CPU-Blöcke gibts dann auch wieder etliche mit unterschiedlichen Vor- und Nachteilen und in den unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen...

Kurz: Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. 

Insbesondere wäre ich über eine Empfehlung zur Pumpe und zum AGB bzw. einer entsprechenden Kombination dankbar. Am liebsten wäre mir da tatsächlich so eine Kombi, die erspart mir zu einem gewissen Teil den Aufwand, die Pumpe und den AGB irgendwie im Case unterzubringen (= montieren) und das ganze dann noch zu verschlauchen (zumal Schlauch/Fittinge und weitere Kühlflüssigkeit ja auch wesentliche Kostenfaktoren sind - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. ). 

Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich definitiv nicht Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren kann (wollen wäre nicht das Thema, aber ich habe keinen Zugriff auf ne Bohrmaschine und traue mir das auch nicht zu). Gibt es vielleicht abseits von Bitspower ne Möglichkeit, einen AGB an den Frontradiator zu hängen?  Notfalls kommt die Pumpe halt mitm Shoggy-Sandwich aufn Boden, aber das wäre nur ne Notlösung - und das Problem mit dem AGB und dessen Montage würde bestehen bleiben. Der 5,25"-Schacht steht nicht zur Verfügung (wie man sehen dürfte...). 

Und natürlich wäre ich über eine Empfehlung bezüglich eines CPU-Kühlers dankbar. am liebsten wäre mir da ein Modell, welches möglichst weitgehend aus Metall gefertigt ist... Kunststoffkühler wären bei einem nennenswerten Preisunterschied auch ok. Aber auf garkeinen Fall ist Plexiglas eine Option - scheint zu empfindlich zu sein und ich habe kein Fenster im Gehäuse, also habe ich auch vom Optik-Faktor nicht. Ganz wichtig: Im Idealfall ist der Kühler sowohl mit der 2011-3er-/2066er-/1151er-Plattform oder mit AM4 kompatibel oder er lässt sich bei Bedarf einfach umrüsten. Ich will jedenfalls im Falle des Aufrüstens nicht auf die Intel-HEDT-Plattformen beschränkt bleiben. 

Was wäre die preislichst geringstmögliche, aber noch sinnvolle Option für CPU-Kühler, AGB und Pumpe?

Wieso das ganze für einen 5820K?
Naja, es soll ja nicht dabei bleiben. Ende des Jahres wandert eine Grafikkarte der neuen NVidia-Generation mit einem Fullcover-Block in den PC, weshalb ich jetzt nicht noch einen GPU-Kühler für die 1070Ti kaufen will - da gibts ohnehin "nur" einen Alphacool-GPX-Kühler für.
Dazu werde ich dann noch einen zweiten 360er-Radiator verbauen. 

Vielen Dank für eure (hoffentlichen) Ratschläge... 

Grüße,
David


----------



## Verminaard (7. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen David, 

ich habe dein Posting nur etwas ueberflogen, da ich gleich weg muss.
Werde das spaeter genauer lesen.
Hier mal ein Paar Hersteller, die leider nicht ganz guenstig sind, aber die ich jedem bedenkenlos empfehle (und selbstverstaendlich selbst verwendet habe/verwende):
Luefter: Noctua
AGB: Watercool Heatkiller Tube (gibt es auch mit Pumpensockel, ich habe die DDC Version) Montagekits gibt es  auch für Radiatormontage
CPU Kuehler: Watercool oder Aquacomputer
Pumpe: DDC oder D5, ich persoenlich verwende seit Jahren und ohne Probleme DDC-Pumpen, die originalen von Laing, vielleicht ist das auch bisschen Glaubensfrage
die D5 sind auch sehr beliebt, solltest du die via PWM steuern wollen, experimentier nicht herum sondern greif hier gleich zu einer von Aquacomputer.
Zu dem Schlauch: durchsichtige Schlaeuche sind erstmal schick. Die werden aber relativ schnell trueb. Egal welcher Schlauch.
Im besten Fall wird der Schlauch nur trueb, im Schlechtesten wird dein System durch abloesende Weichmacher versifft.
Empfehlung hier: EK-ZMK, Tygon Norprene und Watercool hat seit kurzem auch soetwas aehnliches im Sortiment, eventuell den probieren.
Sind halt nicht durchsichtig. Dann vielleicht hier einen Schritt weiter gehen? 
Im Sichtbereich Hardtubing (Acryl oder Glas) und ueberall dort wo man nichts sieht, einen der oben genannten.

Dir bzw. euch noch einen schoenen Tag!

mfG


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo David,

ich glaub fast, dass du nicht das beste Sample eines 5820k hast. Hast du Prime 95 mit small ftt´s für den Test verwendet?
Das sind ja doch recht hohe Temperaturen für so viel Radiatoroberfläche und die verwendete Spannung.

Aber erstmal egal.
Als CPU Block würde ich einen Heatkiller 4 vorschlagen, der ist gut und es gibt ihn komplett aus Metall.
Zur Montage an dem Radiator, da hat es verschiedene Brackets, mithilfe derer man den AGB oder Pumpe / AGB combo mit Abstand an den Radiator befestigen kann.
Zu den Durchsichtigen Schläuchen hat Verminaard schon geschrieben. Da will ich aber noch dazu Schreiben, dass ich hier im Forum bereits sehr sehr gut aussehnde Loops mit ZMT-(artigen) Schläuchen gesehen hab.
Hardtubes aus Acryl oder sogar Glas sehen zwar sehr gut aus, allerdings ist der Aufwand und die Kosten deutlich größer als bei Softtubes.

Grüße,
EyRaptor


----------



## v3nom (7. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte auf meinem 5820k und 6950X den Aquacomputer Kryos NEXT und war sehr zufrieden. Für meinen 8700K habe ich wieder einen 
Gehört mit zu den besten Kühlern: Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU Waterblock – Page 5


----------



## Taskmaster (7. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Watercool hat seit kurzem auch soetwas aehnliches im Sortiment, eventuell den probieren.





			
				Watercool schrieb:
			
		

> Langlebig und absolut wartungsfrei


Schlauch EPDM

Ah, interessant. Den habe ich mir auch gleich mal als weitere Option vorgemerkt.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. 

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Ratschläge. Was ich jedenfalls mitbekommen habe: "Die Lösung" gibt es nicht... Mich erschlägt ja fast die Vielfalt an Optionen bei AGBs und Pumpen sowie deren Kombinations- und Montagemöglichkeiten. 

Bezüglich der AGB-/Pumpengeschichte muss ich mich mal schlau machen. Da haben sich für mich bei kurzer Recherche einige Möglichkeiten ergeben - das Montageproblem welches ich befürchtet habe wird jedenfalls kein Größeres werden. Seitlich direkt ans Gehäuse werde ich ohne zu Bohren wohl nichts ausrichten können, aber die erwähnten Radiator-Halterungen von Watercool und auch Alphacool habe ich ausfindig gemacht. Die von Watercool gibt es sogar bei Caseking.  Festschrauben am Boden würde theoretisch auch gehen, das Define R6 ist ja unten auch komplett mit Lüftergittern ausgestattet. Von Watercool gäbe es da Aufstellvorrichtungen (Ständer...) für deren Heatkiller Tubes, diverse Möglichkeiten mit Aquastream- bzw. Eheim-basierten Pumpen würden sich auch ergeben. 

Eins habe ich nur gerade festgestellt: Was AGBs und Pumpen angeht wird es mit Aquacomputer und Watercool ziemlich teuer - aber zumindest bei Aquacomputer hat man dafür unglaublich viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. 
Bei den Pumpen bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich auf eine DDC- oder D5-basierte Pumpe setzen sollte. Die D5-Pumpen sind wie ich es so in Erinnerung habe zwar ziemlich leistungsstark, aber auch recht teuer... Während die DDC-Pumpen günstiger, immernoch ausreichend leistungsfähig und auch nicht zu laut sind. Die Aquastream ist zwar für Überwachungsfanatiker ne tolle Sache, ist aber sonst groß und auch die Auswahl an Zubehör (in Hinsicht auf AGBs bzw. Anpassungsmöglichkeiten) nicht so pralle wie bei DDC- oder D5-Pumpen. 

Bezüglich den CPU-Blöcken muss ich mal schauen, ob mir mein Ziel Vollmetall das viele Geld wert ist. Die ersten Vollmetall-Kühler den ich jetzt bei Aquatuning und Caseking gefunden habe gehen erst bei um die 80€ los, während die Kühler mit Acetal-Deckel alle um die 60€ losgehen. Was mir trotzdem nicht in die Tüte kommt ist Acryl bzw. Plexiglas - auch wenn es die entsprechenden Kühler teilweise für noch weniger Geld erhältlich sind, schreckt mich die mechanische Empfindlichkeit und auch die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber diversen Kühlflüssigkeiten ab (auch, wenn es mega gut aussieht... Aber ich habe eh kein Fenster.). 

Bei den CPU-Kühlern habe ich mich aber an einen Test der PCGH von vor sehr... langer Zeit erinnert, wo der Phobya UC-2 LT als günstigster Kühler die im Schnitt besten Ergebnisse erzielt hat. Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler?

Was die Verschlauchung angeht: Hier schaue ich primär erstmal auf den Preis. Ok, den billigsten PVC-Schlauch habe ich jetzt doch nicht genommen, aber auf den ganz teuren Tygon Norprene-Schlauch werde ich sicher nicht setzen. Die EK ZMT- bzw. Watercool-Schläuche sind aber preislich völlig im Rahmen und sehen auch echt gut aus. 
Für die klaren Mayhems-16/10er-Schläuche habe ich mich aber nicht aus optischen Gründen entschieden. Sie waren einfach die preiswertesten denen ich getraut habe.  Wenn die irgendwann mal trüb werden... Blöd, aber verschmerzbar. Wenn die natürlich den Kreislauf versiffen würden, würde das ein deutlich größeres Problem darstellen. Sind schwarze Schläuche da aber wirklich so viel unempfindlicher? 

Ich denke, ich sollte für meine Belange am besten mal einen eigenen Thread für aufmachen. Sonst mülle ich hier noch den Quatsch-Thread unnötig voll, speziell wenn es um die AGB- und Pumpengeschichte geht. Falls diesbezüglich noch Hilfsbereitschaft besteht... Im Laufe des morgigen Abends mal ins Wakü-Forum reinschauen. 

@EyRaptor: Hm... zufällig gibts gerade nen Heatkiller IV Pro hier im Marktplatz. 

Und zur CPU:



Spoiler



Der 5820K ist echt ziemlich mies was das übertakten angeht. Ja, die Werte wurden mit SmallFFTs erreicht, allerdings mit der Version 26.6. Aber selbst mit 1344K sehen die Temperaturen nicht sehr viel besser aus - 80° (bei ca. 180W Verbrauch laut HWInfo64) habe ich auch da erreicht.

Mit der aktuellsten Prime95-Version erreiche ich praktisch nur noch 4,1GHz bei 1,25V stabil - der 1344K-Test der Version 29.5b8 erzeugt trotz AVX- und FMA3-Nutzung erstaunlicherweise deutlich geringere Temperaturen (maximal 72° bei ca. 150W Verbrauch) wie der 1344K-Test der Version 26.6. Dafür heizt der SmallFFTs-Test bei 4,1GHz auf 84° (bei ca. 210W Verbrauch)... Und ab 4,2GHz reichen der 29.5b8-Version nicht mal 1,325V, zumal dort der SmallFFTs-Test die CPU auf über 90° (bei mehr wie 235W Verbrauch) aufheizt. 

Ich habe jetzt auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass der 5820K so mies ist - ich habe die CPU zwar mit dem Wissen gekauft dass die nicht so gut übertaktbar ist, aber dass die CPU trotz der so großen Radiatorfläche so heiß wird... Und dabei habe ich die CPU sogar schon kurz nach dem Kauf der SilentLoop geschliffen - was sich geringfügig in der Temperatur und deutlich in der Lautstärkeentwicklung bemerkbar gemacht hat.



Grüße,
David


----------



## Haarstrich (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sind schwarze Schläuche da aber wirklich so viel unempfindlicher?



Ja, weil vollkommen anderes Material. EPDM statt PVC. EPDM (Ethylen-Propylen-Dien-Kautschuk) braucht keine Weichmacher um flexibel zu sein. PVC schon, wär ja sonst kein Schlauch sondern ein Rohr. Mit EPDM hast Du keinerlei Auswaschungen aus dem Schlauch.


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein CPU-Kühler ist auch aus Vollmetall, habe ich damals gebraucht aus dem Luxx Forum gekauft.
Hat mich so nur die Hälfte gekostet. Kannst schauen ob du einiges gebraucht bekommst, den damit kannst du auch einiges sparen.

Wenn durchsichtig nimm folgende Schläuche:

 PrimoChill PrimoFlex
 Mayhems Ultra Clear
Die enthalten zwar auch Weichmacher aber weniger als andere.
Die verblassen auch nicht so schnell.

Bekommst du auf Caseking und WaterCool.

Mein Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch sieht nach einem Jahr immer noch sehr gut aus.
Musste vor ein paar Wochen ein Schlauchstück austauschen und nur so konnte ich sehen das der alte nach einem Jahr etwas verblast war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links alter Schlauch, rechts der neue.
In Natura sieht der neue noch so durchsichtig aus wie fast aus Glas und der alte schimmert schön Gelb.
Durch die Farbe kommt das verblassen nicht so stark raus.

Auf dem Bild kann ich es nicht 100% wieder geben.
Wobei auf dem Bild auch der neue etwas durch den Blitz schimmert.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus mal ne Frage an die WaKü experten hier.
Was würde es kosten nur einen Loop für die CPU zu machen, und was wäre da so zu empfehlen und was braucht man da so noch alles außer AGB, Radiator, CPU Block, Fittings und Tubes?


----------



## v3nom (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

~200€ und du brauchst noch ne Pumpe.
Im Marktplatz hier oder im Luxx kommst du mit Gebrauchtteilen günstig weg.


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst noch Kühlflüssigkeit... 
Nein hast ja schon alles aufgezählt. 

Es kommt halt dann mit an ob du nach Wassertemperatur regeln möchtest.
Dann würde noch ein Aquaero 5 oder 6 dazu kommen und ein Temperatursensor.

Möchtest du das Kühlwasser ohne abziehen von einem Schlauch ablassen kommt noch ein T-Stück und 2x Doppelnippel-Adpater und ein Ablasshahn noch dazu.

Für die CPU allein reicht ein 240/30er Radiator. Möchtest du es leise und auch kühl haben sollte ein 360er oder größer vorhanden sein. Du kannst auch mehrere Radiatoren verbauen um auf mehr Fläche zu kommen.
Es macht aber auch Sinn die Grafikkarte mit zu kühlen, denn sonst bist du zwar leise wegen der Radiatoren Lüfter aber bezüglich der Grafikkarte doch nicht mehr. Zudem bekommt das Gehäuse durch den Radiator Wärme ab und so könnte es sein das sich die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte etwas nach oben verändern.

Was OC angeht hält die Grafikkarte dann auch mehr aus und selbst Stock wird im höheren Takt bei einer Pascal Karte gehalten.


----------



## Verminaard (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ David / *iGameKudan*
lass dir das ruhig paar mal durch den Kopf gehen, ob das mit dem auf jeden Fall bei jedem Teil Sparen eine wirklich so gute Idee ist.

Als ich mit dieser ganzen Thematik angefangen habe, habe ich auch erstmal auf die Kosten geschaut. Viel gebraucht gekauft, was jetzt nicht bedeutet das die Teile schlecht waren.
Nur ist das Ergebniss dann doch etwas von meinen Vorstellungen abgewichen. Ich habe dann immer weiter herumgebastelt. Bis ich dann eher auf die Kosten gepfiffen habe.
Das Einzige was mich heute noch etwas schmerzt ist, sind die GPU-Kühler. Teuer, kaum Wiederverkaufswert (wird man auch nicht ganz so leicht los), und nur fuer ein bestimmtes Modell geeignet.
Universalkuehler bei GPU's mag ich gar nicht, wird ein Teil ausgelassen und sehen meist recht spaerlich aus.

Das andere Zeugs kann man meist adaptieren. Bei Aquacomputer z.b. bekommst du fuer den CPU-Kuehler verschiedene Mountingkits fuer andere CPU's. Ein Kryos HF kühlt aktuelle CPU's noch immer hervorragend.
AGB, Pumpe, Steuerung, Radiatoren, Anschluesse bleiben. Schlauch/Verrohrung muss man halt anpassen. 

Zu den Radiatoren: auch hier hatte ich anfangs die Idee alles am/im Gehaeuse zu platzieren. Verschiedenste Konfigurationen, verbunden mit Geldausgaben habe ich da umgesetzt und war damit nie so wirklich zufrieden. Irgendwann dann das Konzept umgestellt, einen Mora hingestellt und Ruhe war. Den Platz dafuer habe ich, der Mora stoert nicht. Und er hat bisher alles leise gekuehlt bekommen. 

Nur mal als so persoenliche Erfahrungen und vielleicht Ideenanreger.

Schoenen Sonntag euch noch!


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir stört der Mora auch nicht unter dem Schreibtisch.

Mir ging es so ähnlich... zuvor einen 420er + 240er intern verbaut und auch wenn es schon gut war, war gut nicht gut genug und der Mora kam dann noch nachträglich dazu.
Hätte ich den Mora von Anfang an dazu genommen hätte nur der 240er Radiator für ein Notbetrieb ohne den Mora ausgereicht. Mit dem Mora müsste ich normal gar keine Radiatoren intern verbauen und besonders wenn es sich um ein kleines Gehäuse handeln würde ich auch direkt ein Mora als Radiator nehmen.


----------



## Nachty (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Test Test aquasuite web läuft


----------



## derTino (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war ja easy...


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay danke euch
GPU liegt immer so bei 67°C. Würdet ihr eher 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter verbauen? 480mm(120) oder 420(140) großen oder kleinen AGB und welche Pumpe?
Habs zwar schon leise aber ein bissel geht immer noch


----------



## chaotium (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich war früher immer bei den leuten dabei, die alles in mega XXXXXXL haben mussten. Das größte gehäuse, großen AGB usw. Ich hab heut alles so kompakt wie es geht, aber soviel wie nötig. Spart zudem Geld


----------



## IICARUS (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer auf den Radiator an denn du verbauen möchtest oder kannst.

Für die CPU alleine ist ein 420er schon groß.
AGB groß oder klein spielt keine Rolle, ist er größer brauchst du beim befüllen nicht so oft nachfüllen.
Sobald das System befüllt ist ist die Größe egal.

Mehr Kühlflüssigkeit braucht zwar länger zum aufwärmen, aber irgendwann ist alles gleich warm.
Meist ist es auch die Frage der Optik.

Pumpen gibt es viele... DDC, D5, Aquastream usw.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wegen meinen Aquaero Thema noch einmal: habe mir jetzt günstig einen neuwertigen Aquaero 5 inkl. Mosfetkühler für ~35€ gekrallt. Ich denke besser geht es nicht und für meine Belange ist er absolut ausreichend


----------



## iGameKudan (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein CPU-Kühler ist auch aus Vollmetall, habe ich damals gebraucht aus dem Luxx Forum gekauft.
> Hat mich so nur die Hälfte gekostet. Kannst schauen ob du einiges gebraucht bekommst, den damit kannst du auch einiges sparen.
> 
> Wenn durchsichtig nimm folgende Schläuche:
> ...



Ich denke mal, dass ich auch versuchen werde, anfangs zumindest beim CPU-Kühler auf gebrauchte Teile zu setzen. Den Heatkiller Pro IV gibts hier im Marktplatz halt für nen schmalen Taler... Einzig auf Ebay und Co werde ich wohl verzichten. Habe da mal eben nachgeschaut, da gibt es ja fast nur Crap oder Teile zu Preisen, wo ich auch gleich neu kaufen kann. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> @ David / *iGameKudan*
> lass dir das ruhig paar mal durch den Kopf gehen, ob das mit dem auf jeden Fall bei jedem Teil Sparen eine wirklich so gute Idee ist.
> 
> Als ich mit dieser ganzen Thematik angefangen habe, habe ich auch erstmal auf die Kosten geschaut. Viel gebraucht gekauft, was jetzt nicht bedeutet das die Teile schlecht waren.
> ...


Naja, den Faktor Optik kann ich vorerst rauslassen. Habe halt ein Case ohne Fenster und zu allem Überfluss steht mein Rechner auch links von mir, d.h. ich sehe da praktisch eh nichts. Daher kann ich mir den Aufpreis für diverse optische Features sparen...

Ankommen tut es mir tatsächlich eher auf Wertigkeit/Haltbarkeit und vorallem Leistung. Ok... Wertigkeit und dann der Magicool-Radiator... Der nächste 360er-Radiator bei Caseking mit 45mm Dicke hätte bei 100€ gelegen. 
Wobei ich dahingehend eh schon einen Griff ins Klo gemacht habe. Hätte ich vorne nur einen 280er-Radiator verbaut, hätte oben theoretisch noch ein 420er gepasst...

Die Sache ist halt, ich fange halt gerade erst im Bereich Wasserkühlung an und hab absolut keinen Plan, inwieweit sich die Aufpreise bei diversen Komponenten lohnen. Ich habe halt das Gefühl, dass man auch sinnlos viel Geld verbraten kann, ohne das so schnell mitzubekommen... 
Nur mal so als Vergleich:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Beim Alphacool-AGB ist halt Pumpe, AGB und Montagematerial direkt dabei und man liegt kostenmäßig halt sehr weit unter der Watercool-Zusammenstellung aus DDC-Pumpe, AGB und Montagematerial. Für 120€ gäbe es bei Alphacool sogar ne Variante mit D5-Pumpe.
 Dafür sieht der AGB von Watercool sehr... sehr viel besser aus. 

Muss ich mal schauen. Ich mache mich mal an den eigenen Thread.


----------



## Verminaard (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Watercool wird sogar noch teurer für die Lüftermontage. Das fehlt noch: Watercool HEATKILLER(R) Tube - Basic Mounting Kit | Zubehor | Watercool Heatkiller(R) Tube | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ansonsten gibts den Standfuß, wo das Entkoppelungsset sinvoll ist, laege auch bei ~15€. Brauchst dafuer den Halter und den Lüfteradapter nicht.

Wenn du dir die 2 AGB's genauer anschaust: der Alphacool ist komplett aus Kunststoffen gearbeitet.
Der Watercool hat eine Glasröhre (wird dir nicht reissen, trüben etc. was bei Kunststoffen passieren kann - braucht nicht mal ein Montagefehler sein, kann auch durch Flüssigkeiten entstehen).
Die ganze Verarbeitung laesst sich nicht miteinander vergleichen (ich habe hier noch einen alten Alphacool AGB, wo Alphacool noch eigenstaendig war und sehr gute Komponenten gebaut hat).
Und seis der Bajonettverschluss des Deckels seitens Watercool.
Funktionieren tun beide.  Man muß sich selbst die Frage stellen was  einem wichtig ist. 
Muss es eine 1070Ti sein oder reicht eine 1060 oder 1070?
Braucht ein Surface 128GB oder waere eine 64GB Variante auch genug gewesen?

Speziell beim AGB stellt der Heatkiller ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal dar meiner Meinung nach. Da kommt das Aqualis System von Aquacomputer, wobei ich deren Qualitaet auch sehr schaetze, nicht ran. (von dem hab ich noch einen ungenutzt rumfliegen).
CPU Kuehler gibt es bei mir in Zukunft auch nur noch von Aquacomputer oder Watercool. In meinem aktuellen System habe ich einen EK-Monoblock verbaut. Ich fand die Idee interessant. Leider hat mich die Montage dann doch nicht ganz so ueberzeugt, und bis meine CPU Temperaturen nicht mehr abartig waren, wars ein etwas laengerer Nachjustierweg mit bisschen Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## hell046 (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hab alles so günstig wie möglich aufgebaut mit gebrauchten/neuwertigen Teilen und bin absolut zufrieden. Wollte keine unmengen an Geld in die Wakü hauen, teuer genug ist sie mittlerweile auch so. 

Den UC2 LT Kühler hab ich auf der CPU und bin absolut  zufrieden damit. Keine Probleme. Ein vollmetall Kühler ist dann auf Dauer sicherlich haltbarer.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Der Watercool wird sogar noch teurer für die Lüftermontage. Das fehlt noch: Watercool HEATKILLER(R) Tube - Basic Mounting Kit | Zubehor | Watercool Heatkiller(R) Tube | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Ansonsten gibts den Standfuß, wo das Entkoppelungsset sinvoll ist, laege auch bei ~15€. Brauchst dafuer den Halter und den Lüfteradapter nicht.
> 
> ...


Autsch, der Heatkiller wird mir dann aber mit 167€ (am Radiator) oder 156€ (am Boden mit Entkopplungskit) eine ganze Spur zu teuer. 
Den werde ich mir dann wohl irgendwann mal nachrüsten... 



			
				Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Funktionieren tun beide.  Man muß sich selbst die Frage stellen was  einem wichtig ist.
> Muss es eine 1070Ti sein oder reicht eine 1060 oder 1070?
> Braucht ein Surface 128GB oder waere eine 64GB Variante auch genug gewesen?


Die 1070Ti musste sein... Nutze aktuell UHD und war zum Kaufzeitpunkt WQHD-User. 
Und beim Surface Pro 2 war mir die 64GB-Variante im Hinsicht vom freien Speicherplatz zu heiß.


----------



## syrus700 (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal wieder euren Rat 

Nachdem auf der GTC wieder nichts über Ampere / Turning gesagt wurde, bin ich ungeduldig geworden und hab mir einen gebrauchten EKWB Block für meine EVGA 980ti SC gekauft. Soweit - so gut 
Seit dem Umbau auf Wasser vernehme ich aber ein deutliches Surren der GPU ab einer Last von ca 40 - 50% aufwärts. Ich meine, dass das vorher mit dem Luftkühler nicht der Fall war.

Ich habe eine Theorie - könnt ihr diese bestätigen? Ich habe die Wärmeleitpads verwendet, die beim gebrauchten GPU Block dabei waren. Kann es sein, das diese "ausgenudelt" sind und die Graka deswegen surrt?
Sollte es so sein - umgehen die Pads tauschen oder kann ich das erst einmal so lassen, wenn ich mit dem surren leben kann?

Danke 
LG Syrus


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es kann sein das zuvor dieses Surren durch das Geräusch der Lüfter übertönt wurde.
Spulenfiepen lässt sich meist nicht vermeiden.

Bei  meiner Grafikkarte war vom Hersteller so eine Art Pad auf den Spulen drauf geklebt.
Bei dem Umbau auf Wasser auch mit einem EK-Kühler habe ich es aber ganz weg gelassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob du das Problem mit neuen Pad beheben kannst ist unklar.
Versuchen kannst du es aber. Wenn du damit leben kannst, kannst es auch so lassen.


----------



## syrus700 (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey IICARUS,

das der Lüfter das Surren übertönt hat, hab ich mir zuerst auch überlegt. Ich hatte aber im September 2017, als ich die Wakü für den CPU in Betrieb genommen habe, aus neugier beim zocken kurzzeitig die Lüfter der Graka deaktiviert, weil ich wissen wollte wie laut die Lüfter der Wakü beim zocken ohne GPU sind. Da konnte ich kein Surren der GPU hören. Deswegen bin ich auf die Theorie mit den Pads gekommen.

Sollte dadurch aber kein Schaden an der GPU entstehen, werde ich erst einmal so lassen, bis der GPU wechsel ansteht (dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange ). Hab beim zocken eh zu 99% das Headset auf, da höre ich eh nichts.

Danke für deine Rückmeldung 

LG Syrus


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pads kosten nicht viel und wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchtest sind neue immer zu empfehlen.
Mir ist jetzt aber nicht bekannt wie dick die Pads Original sind. Denn da musst du aufpassen nicht zu dicke zu verbauen sonst wirst du ein Abstand zu der GPU erhalten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dafür gibt es ja Montagehandbücher, da ist so etwas drin vermerkt. Notfalls den Support anschreiben, der sollte so etwas eigentlich auch wissen


----------



## syrus700 (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte im Handbuch schon diverse WLP Bezeichnungen gefunden - genau diese erwähnten Pads scheint es im EKWB Shop aber nicht mehr zu geben. Wichtig sollte aber ja nur die dicke bzw. stärke der Pads sein, den Rest regelt die Schere. 

Mal sehen, wann mich die Lust / Langeweile packt um die WLP zu tauschen 

Danke euch


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja Pads kann man ja überall kaufen, muss ja nicht von EK sein. Gerade AT (wenn du da kaufst) hat oft spezielle Größen oder gar vorgeschnittene im Sale. Und nur für die Spulen reicht auch das billgste China-Teil.


----------



## hell046 (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht ein Phobya G-Changer mit langsam drehenden Lüftern (unter 700rpm, eher um die ~500rpm) Sinn? Soweit ich weiß beträgt die Radiatordicke 60mm.


----------



## v3nom (10. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die Drehzahl macht eher ein Slim Radi mehr Sinn.


----------



## hell046 (11. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja die FPI spielen ja auch eine Rolle. Es gibt Slims mit hoher FPI und sehr dicke mit niedriger FPI, was dann ja auch gut funktioniert. Glaube aber 60mm sind dann vielleicht doch etwas zu "fett".


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die G-Changer haben ja ne sehr niedrige FPI, aber ich denke auch, dass es hier schon mind. 800 rpm sein sollten. Kommt natürlich auch auf die abzuführende Wärme an, wenn im Kreislauf nur ein kleiner Prozessor o.ä steckt, dann wäre das sicher alles nur halb so wild.


----------



## v3nom (11. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die dicken Radiatoren dürften eine ähnliche Leistung bringen, ja. Dünne Radiatoren sind aber meist günstiger und leisten in diesem Drehzahlbereich bessere bis gleiche Werte. Wenn dir die Kosten egal sind und du auch Leistungsreserven für hohe Drehzahlen haben willst ist ein dicker Radi kein Problem.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass der Radi schon vorhanden ist. Bei einem Neukauf wäre ein dünnerer natürlich vorzuziehen - zumindest in dem Drehzahlbereich.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls es jemanden interessiert und da sie gerade geliefert worden sind:

jeweils linke Seite : Watercool Schlauch EPDM 16/10 (ID 3/8" - 5/8" OD) schwarz 
rechte Seite: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frisch aus dem Paket, noch nicht gespült, geschnitten oder sonst wie bearbeitet.


----------



## v3nom (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

deutlicher Unterschied beim Innendurchmesser :o


----------



## Taskmaster (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte mich auch gewundert und erst gedacht, dass die Bestellung irgendwie nicht korrekt ausgeführt wurde, aber es ist alles wie es sein soll.
Der ZMT  ist deutlich dickwandiger als der von Watercool.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie können die beide 10er ID haben, wenn der eine sichtbar kleiner ist?  OD sieht auf dem Foto zumindest gleich aus.

Kannst du mit ner Messlehre nachmessen? EK gibt den ZMT ja selbst mit 9,5mm an, aber der Unterschied wirkt irgendwie krasser als 0,5mm


----------



## Taskmaster (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Lehre sagt:
EK ZMT: 16 mm und ~9,5 mm. Die Wand ist an den von mir gemessenen Stelle zwischen 3,5 und knapp unter 4 mm (was dann auch rechnerisch passt) dick. Ist halt elastisches Material und nicht perfekt.
Watercool: 16 mm und ~10,5 mm. Die Wand ist an allen von mir gemessenen Stelle 3 mm dick.

Auf die Fittinge passen beide, der ZMT benötigt natürlich ein wenig mehr Kraftaufwand, sitzt dann aber auch bombenfest.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also grob 1mm Differenz, das passt dann auch zum optischen Unterschied. Danke für's messen. Ja der EK braucht ein klein bisschen Hilfe beim Aufziehen, finde ich aber auch gut so. Zumal leichtes Befeuchten immer hilft. Den EK habe ich gut aufgezogen auch schon oft zu Testzwecken ohne Sicherung betrieben, durch das elastische Verhalten hält der echt gut. Zum Teil muss man den echt richtig derb abziehen, damit der sich überhaupt löst 

Den Watercool finde ich aber auch interessant, na vielleicht mal aus Langweile testen demnächst


----------



## Taskmaster (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Ding. 
Die Messung ist halt etwas grob, weil es keine perfekten Edelstahlzylinder sondern recht weiche Schläuche sind und bspw. leichter Druck durch das Festhalten die Messung schon verfälscht, die Wand an manchen Stellen bereits nachhaltig Komprimiert wurde oder durch Produktionsschwankungen mal minimal dicker sein kann, Blabla, ihr wisst das ja alles selbst. 

Optisch finde ich den Watercool durch seinen Glanz etwas schöner. Der ZMT verbreitet schon etwas stärker "Waschkeller-Feeling". Aber das ist wohl reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß was du meinst. Die Watercool sehen halt aus wie das, was man sich unter "WaKü-Schlauch" vorstellt. Die EK sehen aus wie aus einer Industrieanlage oder von einer Bagger-Hydraulik entwendet  Mir persönlich gefallen die matten aber besser.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Endeffekt ist das aber zumindest für den geplanten Einsatzzweck egal, da ich sie nur benutzen werde, um einen MO-RA3 mit meinem Gehäuse zu verbinden. Sie liegen also nur hinterm PC/Schreibtisch. Ich wollte die Gelegenheit aber gleich mal nutzen und mir beide anschauen. 

Wertig und widerstandsfähig scheinen beide zu sein. Preislich nehmen sie sich auch nichts.
Kann ich eigentlich den Münzwurf entscheiden lassen.


----------



## v3nom (13. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde es sehr, sehr gut dass die EK ZMT mit EK Fittingen richtig fest sitzen. Da wird nichts mal eben abrutschen


----------



## Taskmaster (14. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und deswegen hat der ZMT nun letztendlich gewonnen.
Wenn ich den PC mal unter dem Tisch vorziehe und nicht merke, dass der Schlauch irgendwo ein wenig hängt, dann wäre es wohl praktisch, wenn der Schlauch so fest wie irgend möglich sitzt, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Unfalls zu minimieren.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Daher habe ich auch zum Mora 13mm Tüllen auf 16/10er Schlauch verwendet, da diese Schläuche eine gewisse Länge haben und des öfters bewegt werden.
Bei mir muss ich auch zum an- und abstecken den Rechner etwas vorziehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit guten kompression Fittings halten aber alle passenden Schläuche abartig fest. Die kann man dann nicht ausversehen abziehen, wenn man nicht gerade groß und Grün ist .


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir habe ich Monsoon mit dem Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verwendet.
Mit diesen Schraubanschlüsse hält der Schlauch gut fest, jedoch wenn ich daran fest herum wackle und kräftig dran ziehe kommt der Schlauch irgendwann auch so ab.

An der Grafikkarte habe ich zwei von EK verbaut, da  Caseking keine  Monsoon verkauft und um nicht noch mal Versandkosten bezahlen zu müssen hatte ich diese zwei Anschlüsse von EK mit zum GPU-Kühler bestellt.

Die halten da schon besser, aber auf Nummer sicher zu gehen habe ich extern doch die 13mm verwendet.
Diese muss ich runter schneiden sonst bekommt man sie nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weitere Bezugsquelle für Anschlüsse mit Standort im Inland: eZModding – Dein Internet-Fachhandel fur Wasserkuhlung, Gehause und Modding.



> Ich nutz den Thread jetzt einfach mal für nen bischen Werbung (sollte  das verboten sein, bitte sofort melden dann lösch ich den Beitrag  wieder)
> 
> Da ja schon ein wenig Interesse an WaKü-Teilen aus Fernost besteht,  haben wir beschlossen es mal mit einem kleinen Onlineshop zu versuchen.
> Im Moment ist das Angebot noch recht begrenzt, der Shop noch recht provisorisch und vorerst auf Freezemod-Fittinge beschränkt.
> ...





> Haben uns die Kritik zu Herzen genommen und die Preise nochmal nach  unten korrigiert. Winkel gibts jetzt schon ab 3€ , gerade ab 2,25€ und  für kleine Bestellungen unter 15€ günstigen Versand als Warensendung für  2,59€.



[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen - Seite 11


----------



## Tekkla (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr, sehr gut dass die EK ZMT mit EK Fittingen richtig fest sitzen. Da wird nichts mal eben abrutschen


Kein Wunder, schneiden sich die Fittinge ja auch 1mm in den Schlauch rein. Habe ein Fitting mal in eine Schraubzwinge gesteckt und dann versucht den Schlauch heraus zu ziehen. Es war mir nicht möglich.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nachdem ich das Bild vom Innendurchmesser des Schlauch gesehen habe wundert mich das auch nicht. 
Hat der überhaupt noch 10mm?... 

Glaub der hat ja nur 9,6mm, schien auf dem Bild noch weniger.


----------



## Joselman (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Wakü Freunde,

muss man irgendwas beachten wenn man im Case Hardtubes verbaut und den externen Radiator mit Schlauch anbinden möchte? Ich plane grade einen Komplettumbau und da kommen mir 1000 Ideen die ich erst sortieren muss.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Einzige was mit einfallen würde, wäre Schlauch ohne Weichmacher zu verwenden, damit sich nichts in den Röhren absetzen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du verwendest dann Schottverschraubung, da gehst du von innen mit den Hardtubes dran und von Aussen mit dem Schlauch.
Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome | Schottverschraubung


----------



## Joselman (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du verwendest dann Schottverschraubung, da gehst du von innen mit den Hardtubes dran und von Aussen mit dem Schlauch.
> Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome | Schottverschraubung



ich dachte an sowas Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfuhrung - black nickel | Schlauchzubehor | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany  kommt aber auf das gleiche hinaus. 

Intern Hardtube und extern Schlauch bzw. Schnellkupplung und dann Schlauch.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht natürlich auch.


----------



## hellm (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wahnsinn. Die alten Enermax Lüfter hatte ich immer mitgeschleppt, als  Student war die Kasse halt knapp. Jetzt bin ich komplett auf die preiswerte  "Redux" Serie von Noctua umgetiegen. Deutlicher Unterschied, die  PWM-Steuerung ist wesentlich besser und die Lüfter leiser bei gleicher  Drehzahl.

Naja, außerdem hat sich in nicht ganz 2 Jahren doch  einiges an Staub in den Radiatoren gesammelt. Sollte ich wohl eher  jährlich sauber machen.. Nun staubts erstmal weniger, geringere  Drehzahlen im Idle gabs oben drauf, unter Last brauchts auch erstmal  weniger. 

In welchen Abständen sollte man so einen Kühlblock sauber machen? Ist nicht die Nickel-Version. Kühlt die CPU noch sehr gut..


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe bei mir die normalen Nocuta verbaut, die sehen vielleicht Optisch nicht so gut aus sind jedoch sehr gute Lüfter.
Bin mit denen auch sehr zufrieden, leise bei niedriger Drehzahl und der Luftstrom reicht dabei noch gut aus.


----------



## Taskmaster (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@hellm
Das kommt drauf an...
*ob du einen mit Düse verbaut hast
*ob und was für Schläuche du benutzt
*was für ein Kühlmittel du verwendest (mit Farbe kann u.U. schneller zu Verstopfungen führen)
*ob du z.B. Alu mit Kupfer in deinem Kreislauf hast
*ob deine CPU/GPU-Temperaturen konstant bleiben oder sich irgendwann plötzlich verschlechtern
*dein Durchfluss (so ein Sensor vorhanden) sich verringert
....
all das (und mehr) kann über dein Wartungsintervall entscheiden oder eine Zwischenwartung nötig machen.

Das Kühlmittel würde ich je nach Zustand (und Herstellerangaben) alle 1-2 Jahre austauschen. Zeigt sich dann kein Schmodder in Schläuchen und Co., sind auch die CPU/GPU-Temperaturen unverändert gut, würde ich die Blöcke nur öffnen und säubern, wenn ich ein ganz anderes Kühlmittel (oder Farbe) benutzen möchte.
Sobald sich etwas messbar immer weiter verschlechtert (bspw. CPU-Temperatur), geht es auch an die Kühlblöcke, denn dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass sie verstopfen.


----------



## hellm (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe bei mir die normalen Nocuta verbaut, die  sehen vielleicht Optisch nicht so gut aus sind jedoch sehr gute Lüfter.
> Bin mit denen auch sehr zufrieden, leise bei niedriger Drehzahl und der Luftstrom reicht dabei noch gut aus.


Ja, das Farbschema bei Noctua.. man fragt sich schon warum es unbedingt diese Farben sein müssen. Die Redux Serie ist da doch sehr angenehm, und passt auch sehr gut in meinen recht schwarzen Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Taskmaster schrieb:


> @hellm
> Das kommt drauf an...
> *ob du einen mit Düse verbaut hast
> *ob und was für Schläuche du benutzt
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 

Kühlmittel verwende ich seit jeher klares EK-Wasser ohne Farbstoffe oder Ähnliches. Sonst nur EK-ZMT-Schlauch, vernickelter GPU-Block, Magicool/EK Radiatoren. Kein Aluminium.
Das Wasser habe ich im Januar gewechselt, neue Grafikkarte; beim Durchfluss merke ich keinerlei Unterschiede. Das Wasser ist vollkommen klar, keinerlei Schwebstoffe erkennbar, auf den Boden des Ausgleichsbehälters kann ich nicht blicken, ist alles recht versammelt in meinem Gehäuse.
Also halte ich mich an deinen Rat, solange die Kühlleistung in Ordung ist und ich nix am Durchfluss merke, spar ich mir die Arbeit.

..und sowas würde ich wohl merken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1s3Ty34JPCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir verwende ich das  AC Double Protect Ultra in Gelb.
Nach einem Jahr hat sich von der Kühlleistung noch nichts geändert und die Durchsichtigen Schläuche sehen ebenfalls noch gut aus.


----------



## Anilman (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube nur wenn man die falschen schläuche gekauft hat(weichmacher)

nur destilliertes wasser befüllt

und eine wassertemperatur von ü 40c hat

sollte man definitiv jedes jahr reinigen wasser wechseln usw.

weiss einer wieviel liter eine mora 420 mit ca  1m schlauch(16/10)  braucht?

kommendes jahr füge ich eins extern hinzu und eben einen temp sensor vor der mora.


----------



## chaotium (16. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> nur destilliertes wasser befüllt.



Falsch, ich fahre seit Jahren mit reinem Destilierten Wasser und habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr wie mit Farb Wasser.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit farbigem Wasser wird sich sicherlich was mit der Zeit absetzen, das war mir auch im klarem als ich meines befüllt hatte.
Im Grunde hatte ich vor dieses Jahr zumindest das Wasser auszutauschen, aber momentan sieht es so gut aus wo ich es bisher noch raus gezögert habe.

Bei mir verwende ich  Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch.

Soll ja angeblich wenig Weichmacher enthalten. Meine Wassertemperatur liegt zur Zeit unter Last max. bei 30 Grad und im Hochsommer bin ich nicht über 35-37 Grad gekommen.
Mein Mora 360 LT beinhaltet 1,1 Liter, beim 420er sind es 1,4 Liter + Schlauchweg. Insgesamt brauche ich bei mir 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit. Mein Loop besteht neben dem Mora noch aus CPU + GPU Kühler, einem 420er und einem 240er Radiator und 250ml AGB.

Siehe: http://watercool.de/sites/default/files/downloads/MA_MO-RA3_A5m.pdf


----------



## Rarek (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Falsch, ich fahre seit Jahren mit reinem Destilierten Wasser und habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr wie mit Farb Wasser.



glückwunsch, das es bei dir läuft... ich habe mir mit dest Wasser schon fast die Pumpe zerlegt


----------



## Anilman (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pur destiliertes wasser ist möglich aber da sollte man wirklich öfters das wasser austauschen wegen algen bildung usw.

also 2liter ek premix kaufe ich dann im folgejahr

oder gleich 3-4 liter

kann dann mein system mal entleeren usw(will nicht selber mischen)


habe vorne 240 push pull frischluft
oben 280 push warme pc luft(werde die lüfter nächstes jahr drehen)

kommendes jahr dann 420 mora

der phobya ist ja bissl besser aber da gibt es kein lüftergitter und Standfuß usw?!


----------



## Taskmaster (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> der phobya ist ja bissl besser aber da gibt es kein lüftergitter und Standfuß usw?!


Doch, gibt es:

Phobya Nova 1080 Box | Halterungen | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya Nova 1080 Box Blende - Bricky - Black | Halterungen | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya Nova 1080 Standfusse 1 Paar - Black | Halterungen | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Anilman (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falsch ausgedrückt 
phobya 1260

der ist laut tests bissl besser als die mora 420

bei dem phobya hat man noch die gefahr wenn man zu fest die Schrauben anzieht macht man den radiator kaputt...

aber wenn das zubehör fehlt ist bissle blöd

eig ist es fast egal welches der beiden nur will ich nicht das irgendwelche gegenstände in die lüfter fliegen oder der radiator hinfliegt 

will 4 bzw 8 noctua 200mm
lüftergitter
standfuß
schnellkupplung.
slotblende g1/4
verschlauchung maxhem ultra clear 16/10
ek premix 2-4l


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Mora ist dieses Zubehör auch nicht mit dabei, musst du dir auch extra noch dazu kaufen.


----------



## Anilman (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir schon klar 

nur für die mora gibt es dutzende sachen fast überall

für die phobya 1260 finde ich leider kaum etwas

aber die mora420 ist eh schon overkill


----------



## mda31 (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte auch gut sein das der 1260er im Abverkauf ist wenn man sich den Preis auf AT ansieht... Immerhin ist die 200mm Blende im Lieferumfang. Falls Du auf einen "Deckel" optisch verzichten kannst würde ich da zuschlagen. Für das gesparte Geld kann man sich noch zwei U-Stahl-Profile herstellen lassen als Wandhalterung. Und passende Schrauben suchen und finden.


----------



## v3nom (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> der ist laut tests bissl besser als die mora 420



Laut Reviews von Bundymania ist eher der Mora3 besser 



Anilman schrieb:


> will 4 bzw 8 noctua 200mm



4->8 Noctuas gabt auf nem Mora ne Verbesserung von ~0.7°C bei meinem Test. Muss man selber wissen ob es das Wert ist.

Als Slotblendendurchführung bin ich auf diese hier umgestiegen: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4, zweiteilig 63046


----------



## Taskmaster (17. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mag Slotblendendurchführungen gar nicht soooo gerne. Wenn man möchte (und es sich zutraut), kann man auch bspw. zum Dremel greifen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iMiH8wYTDY:136

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Ab min 2:15.)
Muss man natürlich von außen ansetzen, um die nötige Bewegungsfreiheit zu haben. Dann kann man auch in einem x-beliebigen Gehäuse die gängigen Gehäusedurchführungen (EK und Co.) setzen.
Zuvor aber bitte an irgendetwas üben. Sieht einfacher aus, als es ungeübt tatsächlich ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallöchen,

Ich habe mir auf Ebay nen günstigen fullcover Wasserblock für meine r9 Nano gekauft. Allerdings bringt mir das aktuell ziemlich wenig, weil der Loop in meinem main PC schon belegt ist.
Deswegen hab ich mir überlegt, soetwas in meinem zweit/bench PC einzubauen Swiftech H240 X2 Prestige AIO CPU Liquid Cooling System, um den Wasserblock der Nano und den meiner alten 390x wieder Verbauen zu können, wenn mir danach ist.
Hat es da ähnlich hochwertige / perfomante  alternativen?  Das Konzept gefällt mir ziemlich gut.

Dazu passend hätte ich noch gerne auch einen universellen GPU Block, der sich auf möglichst vielen/allen GPUs verbauen lässt.
Damit kann ich auch GPUs kühlen kann, für die ich keinen Fullcover Block habe.
Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?

Viele Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dazu fällt mir dieser ein:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...ries/Wasserkühler/GPU_Kuehler/"GPU Universal"

der soll relativ gut sein, allerdings kann ich das nicht bestätigen, weil ich selbst keinen besitze


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> hallöchen,
> 
> Ich habe mir auf Ebay nen günstigen fullcover Wasserblock für meine r9 Nano gekauft. Allerdings bringt mir das aktuell ziemlich wenig, weil der Loop in meinem main PC schon belegt ist.
> Deswegen hab ich mir überlegt, soetwas in meinem zweit/bench PC einzubauen Swiftech H240 X2 Prestige AIO CPU Liquid Cooling System, um den Wasserblock der Nano und den meiner alten 390x wieder Verbauen zu können, wenn mir danach ist.
> ...



- Pumpe+AGB+Radi: 

Aqua Computer Webshop - Radiatoren & Zub.

- Kühler: 

Universal Wasserkuhler online kaufen 

Titan TTC-SC07TZ VGA-Kuhler mit 2x 95mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## EyRaptor (20. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei diesen Universalkühlern sind die minimalen Lochabstände zu den maximalen Lochabständen irgendwie sehr nahe beieinander.
Das EK Supremacy z.B. nur von 53mm bis 58mm. Ich würde da am liebsten eine möglichst große Bandbreite an Karten mit einem Block abdeckten 
(also z.B. rx 460 - bis Fiji). Für andere Blöcke hab ich diese Daten teils nicht gefunden. 
Beim Alphacool NexXxos GPX Pro Solo sieht es so aus, als wenn die Unterschiede zwischen min. und max. Lochabstand deutlich größer wäre, 
aber die Daten für den  Block habe ich leider auch nirgends gefunden.

Der GPX wäre eigentlich auch ziemlich praktisch, weil ich mir eine dedizierte Pumpe sparen würde. 
Zumindest solange ich keinen Fullcover-block mit der Pumpe betreibe, das sieht dann bestimmt lächerlich aus .


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht interessanter: 


Koolance GPU-200 (Vid/MB)

Koolance PLT-UN50F Cold Plate Block, 50mm x 50mm (1.97in x 1.97in) - PLT-UN50F


----------



## Haarstrich (21. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich mag Slotblendendurchführungen gar nicht soooo gerne. Wenn man möchte (und es sich zutraut), kann man auch bspw. zum Dremel greifen.
> Muss man natürlich von außen ansetzen, um die nötige Bewegungsfreiheit zu haben. Dann kann man auch in einem x-beliebigen Gehäuse die gängigen Gehäusedurchführungen (EK und Co.) setzen.
> Zuvor aber bitte an irgendetwas üben. Sieht einfacher aus, als es ungeübt tatsächlich ist.



Für passende Durchführungen im Blech bietet sich eher sowas an.

Professionelle HSS-Stufenbohrer im 3er-Set: 4-12mm/ 4-20mm/ 4-32 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Verminaard (21. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stufenbohrer find ich nicht so toll dafür.
Kommt auch auf das Material an, welches man bearbeiten will.

Ich habe meine Durchführugen bzw. Loecher fuer die Schottverschraubungen mit einem Lochknacker/Lochstanze/Blechlocher/Lochschneider gemacht.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Für passende Durchführungen im Blech bietet sich eher sowas an.
> 
> Professionelle HSS-Stufenbohrer im 3er-Set: 4-12mm/ 4-20mm/ 4-32 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



Ich mache es wenn dann mit einem Dremel, weil ich den eh schon ewig hier herumliegen und für Stufenbohrer so einfach keinerlei sonstige Verwendung habe. Aber natürlich kann man die Durchführungen auch ganz gut mit Stufenbohrern setzen. Hast du vollkommen recht.


----------



## Joselman (22. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe meinen Umbau, bis auf kleine Details, soweit fertig. Ich dachte vielleicht ist das Bild für einige mal interessant. Ein klarer Tygon Schlauch nach 3 Jahren mit DP Ultra rot. 

Ich finde es jetzt nicht schlimm, da ich 0 Ablagerungen in den Kühlern finden konnte. Habe nie gereinigt oder mal die Flüssigkeit gewechselt.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist halt die Diffusion. Mit der Zeit diffundiert das Kühlmittel durch den Kunststoffschlauch (was auch zu einem gewissen Kühlmittelverlust führt). Ist das Coolant farbig, kann man das recht schön (so wie bei dir) nachvollziehen.^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin, wollte mal wissen ob man die tüllen auch ungesicherrt verwenden kann
Alphacool HF 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90deg drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring - Deep Black | Schlauchtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

alternativ weiß jemand wo ich noch perfect seal tüllen für 16/10 er bekomme?


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit 10mm Schlauch sollte eine 10mm Tülle gesichert werden.
Bei 13mm Tülle und 10mm Schlauch habe ich es selbst schon gemacht und den Schlauch bekomme ich nur durch runter schneiden wieder ab.
11mm soll aber auch gut gehen und der Schlauch sollte sich dann auch besser aufziehen lassen, denn bei 13mm war es sehr schwer und ohne heiss machen mit heissem Wasser und anfeuchten und viel Kraft nicht möglich.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Schlauch EPDM
> 
> Ah, interessant. Den habe ich mir auch gleich mal als weitere Option vorgemerkt.



Oh.. auch an mir völlig vorbeigegangen.. da ich mein neues Projekt mit ZMT aufziehen wollte, aber sonst nix bei EK zu bestellen hab, ne Mende aber bei Watercool, top, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!..solltest du den WC Schlauch "über" haben (je nach Länge), wäre ich interessiert.

Mein vor einigen Wochen hier diskutiertes "upgrade" meines Luxe ist angelaufen... da ich aber recht günstig an ein Primo gekommen bin, setze ich die Pläne jetzt dort um. die ersten Arbeiten (Aufbereitung des Prima, Lackierung einzelner Teile, Zerlegen des Primo) sind bereits angelaufen. Ich mache bereits Fotos zu den Arbeitsschritten, werde aber erst im Nachgang oder zu "Milestones" in einem Worklog veröffentlichen, da ich nur sehr unregelmäßig zum schrauben komme... Poste dann hier bei Interesse einen Link. Grober Projekt-Scope:

2x 420er Radiatorfläche intern,
Rechte Seite des Primo mit Custom Panel (Alles bis auf MB-Tray ist schon draussen / wurde ausgebohrt).
Farbschema Schwarz/Weiss mit RGB (Primo SE Schwarz/weiss)
Kombination aus schwarzem Softtube und Satiniertem Hardtube (beides 16er OD)

Die in meiner Signatur nachlesbare HW bleibt erhalten, lediglich das Mainboard wird ersetzt.


----------



## Taskmaster (23. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe leider nichts über, was ich noch weitergeben könnte. Was ich noch habe, benötige ich später noch.
Sorry.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (23. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufgrund von mittlerweile nicht mehr schöner Eintrübung meines Kühlmittels ( DP Ultra farblos) hab ich meine Wakü mehrmalig mit dest. Wasser durchgespült, weil auch der Blasenstopper im AGB eine art trüben Belag hatte. Dann festgestellt, dass mein Rest an DP Ultra nicht mehr reicht, also hab ich einfach mit purem destilliertem Wasser aufgefüllt. Hab auf einen Schlag  5° bessere CPU Temps, das Wasser hat etwa 2° weniger Delta zur Luft als vorher. Hat das schonmal wer festgestellt?


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist völlig normal. Gemische sind immer ein Kompromiss, nur dest. Wasser würde am besten funktionieren, WENN, ja wenn da nicht die Korrosion, etc. wäre.
Reines dest. Wasser ist auf Dauer zu aggressiv und ohne irgendeinen Korrosionsschutz macht eine Wakü auch nicht unbedingt dauerhaft glücklich.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist völlig normal. Gemische sind immer ein Kompromiss, nur dest. Wasser würde am besten funktionieren, WENN, ja wenn da nicht die Korrosion, etc. wäre.
> Reines dest. Wasser ist auf Dauer zu aggressiv und ohne irgendeinen Korrosionsschutz macht eine Wakü auch nicht unbedingt dauerhaft glücklich.



Au weia, ich hab das hier bei mir drin: Nanoxia CoolForce CF1 Cooling Fluid Pro, Kühlflüssigkeit, 1000ml, Aqua Pure Water Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sollte ich da noch was dazu kippen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest Double Protect (oder gleichwertiges) dazu kippen, um dein Gewissen zu beruhigen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass was korrodiert, herunter zu setzen. Meine ersten WaKüs liefen immer nur mit dest. Wasser (über viele Jahre), da war nie irgend etwas gammlig. Aktuell habe ich aber auch Double Protect drin, lag aber auch zum Großteil daran, dass ich das noch rum liegen hatte


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann schmeiß ich das, wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder was bestelle, dazu. Irgendwann...


----------



## TheAbyss (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nichts über, was ich noch weitergeben könnte. Was ich noch habe, benötige ich später noch.
> Sorry.



Absolut nicht tragisch, dein Vergleich der beiden Schläuche kam wie gerufen, danke nochmal dafür. Ich muss ja eh die Radiator-Halterung für die HK Tube bestellen, da ich im neuen System keinen Boden zur Montage frei habe.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dann schmeiß ich das, wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder was bestelle, dazu. Irgendwann...



Wenn du das dest. Wasser von Nanoxia benutzt, dann würde ich aber kein DP-Ultra dazukippen. Das DP-Ultra ist ein Fertiggemisch. Das sollte man nicht (und vor allem nicht so großzügig) weiter verdünnen, sonst verliert es die Schutzwirkung.
In deinem Fall wären bspw G11 oder G12 (gibt es an jeder guten Tankstelle) eine Option. Sehr beliebt ist auch das G48. Wahlweise hat aber auch fast jeder Wakü-Hersteller etwas im Programm.

Wenn du Nanoxia treu bleiben willst, wäre das: Nanoxia CF No.1 - Base Corrosion Blocker - 100 ml fur Ihre Wasserkuhlung | PC-Cooling GmbH


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja verdünnter Korrosionsschutz ist immer noch besser als keiner  Aber prinzipiell richtig.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt drauf an. 
Es muss schon in einer Konzentration vorliegen, die auch eine nachvollziehbare und belegte Wirkung entfaltet.
An einer Aspirin zu lecken, wird in den seltensten Fällen Fieber senken oder Kopfschmerzen lindern.

Ich würde zumindest die unterste Konzentrationsempfehlung nicht unterschreiten. Ganz besonders in Kreisläufen, in denen Alu und Kupfer Kühlmittelkontakt haben.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja wie geschrieben, je näher an der geforderten Konzentration, desto besser natürlich. Ein Zwischending aus "purem" Wasser und Sollzustand, ist aber sicher auch kein Problem. Ich rede natürlich von Kreisläufen mit möglich wenig unterschiedlichen Materialien und am besten natürlich ohne Alu.


----------



## hellm (24. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde jetzt auch das destilierte Wasser nicht unbedingt mit einer getrübten Brühe vergleichen, eher mit einer frischen Fühlung. Das kann übrigens aus Rückständen aus dem Radiator stammen, sonst trübt da eigentlich nix.

Ansonsten würde ich einfach auf Fertigmischungen vertrauen. Die kommt nix rein was nicht weniger kostet als dest. Wasser, also ist auch entsprechend wenig davon drin. Und in einem System, in dem es zu einer Trübung kam, sind schützende Wasserzusätze wohl auch eher zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sulius (25. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

Ich hätte da mal zwei kleine Fragen bzgl. meiner geplanten Wasserkühlung:

1. Wenn ich ne Reservoir-Pumpen-Kombo an einem Radiator befestige, werden dann meine Temperaturen deutlich schlechter? Ich werde voraussichtlich ein Heatkiller Tube D5 150 an einem 360er Radiator verbauen (siehe Bild) und mache mir da ein wenig Sorgen :/

2. Kann ich einen Kugelhahn auch an den Eingang der Pumpe hängen oder kommt dann beim Ablassen nix raus? ^^ In meinem Fall mit der Heatkiller Tube würde ich unten den Output der Pumpe verwenden und oben den Input (bei alternativen Oberteil mit zwei Inputs) verwenden. Dann könnte ich einfach unten am freien Eingang meinen Kugelhahn mit nem Doppelnippel anschließen. Oder vergesse ich da was?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein AGB steht auch 1/3 vor dem Radiator, das macht nicht viel aus und meine Temperaturen sind dennoch sehr gut.
Bei dir wird es etwas mehr sein, aber es hat darunter und von den Seiten immer noch genug Platz um ausweichen zu können.

Mein Ablasshahn sitzt auch am Einlass der Pumpe, da dieses der tiefste Punkt im Loop ist.
Alles was vom AGB kommt läuft aus, auch die Schläuche die zum AGB führen. Aus der Richtung des Auslass kommt nur wenig raus, meist bleibt da auch das Wasser drin stehen. Das könnte aber auch damit zusammenhängen das der Auslass bis ganz nach oben zum 420er Radiator geht und ich diesen nicht belüften kann. Am oberen 240er Radiator kann ich zumindest von oben eine Verschlusskappe zum belüften lösen und dann läuft alles besser ab.

Alles wirst du ehe nicht raus bekommen, je nachdem wie die Schläuche verlegt sind bleibt es darin stehen oder die Radiatoren bleiben auch voll wenn die Anschlüsse oben verbaut sind. Zum Teil bekomme ich durch kippen noch etwas raus, manches muss ich aber dennoch mit abziehen des Schlauch vorsichtig entleeren. Aber das meiste bekomme ich durch ablassen schon raus.


----------



## Sulius (25. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank! Du hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es hilft meist schon noch irgendwo den Schlauch abzunehmen, das Gegenstück dazu zu zu halten und dann mal kräftig rein pusten. Wenn möglich natürlich ohne großen Speichelfluss


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (26. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, hab wohl etwas Mist gebaut. 

Vor dem Urlaub hab ich mir eine D5 besorgt, jetzt bin ich zurück gekommen und hab sie eingebaut alles inordnung gewesen. Beim Wasser einfüllen hab ich sie mit einem Schraubenzieher auf Max gestellt (unten geht von 1-5). Als alles fertig war wollte ich sie auf 1 stellen da sie recht Laut war, dabei brach mir die Schraube zum regeln, jetzt ist sie immer auf Max. 

Hab sie mit meine AQ6 gekoppelt aber da bekomme ich sie nicht gedrosselt, jemand ein Tipp ?


----------



## Taskmaster (26. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde eine Reparaturanfrage rausschicken. Kam die von Aqua Computer, EK oder woher? Ansonsten bliebe ja nur, die nun festen 12 Volt  über die Stromversorgung zu reduzieren (bspw. die Molex-Leitungen auf 7 oder 5 Volt stutzen).
Stell lieber die Reparaturanfrage.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (26. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist von EK, sie ist ca. 6 Wochen alt. Ob sie mir da entgegen kommen ? 
Doofe Frage, wie reduziere ich die Leistung per molex?


----------



## Taskmaster (26. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gerade die Molex-Belegung nicht im Kopf. Ich glaube, damit nur noch 7V fließen, müssen 2 der 4 Adern (ich glaube die beiden in der Mitte) unterbrochen werden.
Ich würde das so jetzt aber wirklich nicht machen (erstens: weil ich es nicht mehr exakt weiß, zweitens: du es auch nicht besser weißt und wenn du da jetzt einfach unreflektiert herumschneidest und fummelst, womöglich deine Fingerchen [oder schlimmer] grillst).
Das ist wirklich nur der allerletzte Ausweg, über den man sich unterhält, wenn so gar nichts anderes geht.

Frag bei EK an. So schlimm wird das nicht sein.


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Molex 4-Pin ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

Gelb -12V
Schwarz - Erde
Schwarz - Erde
Rot - 5V

wenn du Spannung über Gelb und einer Schwarzen abgreifst, dann bekommst du 12V - mit Rot und Schwarz 5V
wenn du allerdings Gelb als + und Rot als - anklemmst, dann hast du 7V


----------



## Taskmaster (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah cool. Danke für die Auffrischung (und gut, dass ich mich nicht auf die dunkle Erinnerung verlassen und ihm lieber davon abgeraten habe).

Aber auch wenn du nun voll informiert bist, KaffeeMitMilch: frage trotzdem bitte erst bei EK an. Wäre einfach ärgerlich, dran rumzuschneiden, wenn die Reparatur womöglich kaum was kostet (vielleicht gar aus Kulanz auf Garantie übernommen wird).


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von mir auch noch ne Pumpen Frage 
Ich habe die Laing DDC310 Complete Edition. Die hat nen Molex und einen 3-Pin Stecker. 
Am 3-Pin ist aber nur einer angeschlossen. Ich denke, die Steuerung erfolg über den 3-Pin. Ich habe aber nur 4-Pin Anschlüsse am Mainboard. Hab schon einiges mit der Lüftersteuerung im UEFI versucht, aber so richtig wollen tut die nicht. Der Anschluss gibt immer einen Wert von ~3100 RPM zurück.
Wie steuere ich das Ding?! Bei meinem Kreislauf brauche ich sicher keine 100% der Pumpe


----------



## Haarstrich (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

An dem 3-Pin Stecker (normaler Lüfterstecker) wird nur das Drehzahlsignal übertragen. Eine Steuerung der DDC ist nur über die Stromversorgung zu realisieren. Entweder mit so etwas:

5A 75W DC DC Step down Converter Spannungswandler mit LED Voltmeter New  | eBay

Oder Du crimpst die Stromversorgung auf den 3-Pin um bzw. nutzt ein Adapterkabel und hängst das ganze an eine Lüftersteuerung (z. B. AC Poweradjust Aqua Computer Webshop -  poweradjust 3 USB, Standard-Variante 53166). Wenn auf dem MB ein geigneter Anschluss vorhanden ist geht das natürlich auch . Aber Achtung, unbedingt die max. Belastbarkeit des Anschlusses beachten. Die DDC 310 ist mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von 10W (0.83 A bei 12 V) zwar eher moderat aber das ist halt mehr als ein Lüfter braucht. Außerdem wird der Anlaufstrom höher ausfallen.

Ich persönlich würde die Variante mit dem PA bevorzugen, ist halt mehr als eine einfache Lüftersteuerung. Und wenn es ganz luxuriös werden soll, dann halt eine AC Aquaero.

Von einem Umbasteln des Molexsteckers auf 7V würde ich abraten. Es könnte sein das die Pumpe damit nicht anläuft.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 3-Pin gibt nur das Tachosignal an das Mainboard zurück.
Die Steuerung funktioniert entweder über PWM, da müsste ein 4-Pin Anschluss genutzt werden, das PWM-Signal wird über den zusätzlichen Pin übertragen.
Alternativ kann die Pumpe über die Stromversorgung geregelt werden, da die aber vom Netzteil kommt, hat das Mainboard keinen Einfluss darauf.


----------



## Haarstrich (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PWM? Seh ich hier nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm, direkt an der Pumpe rumbasteln will ich eigentlich nicht.
Ist das, mal abgesehen von der Lautstärke, "schlimm", dass die Pumpe immer 100% läuft?


----------



## Haarstrich (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, das schadet der Pumpe nicht. Aber für mich ist eines der Ziele einer Wakü eben silent. Hast Du dir den Lieferumfang des PA mal angeschaut? Da ist ein Adapterkabel für eine DDC mit dabei. Basteln musst Du also garnichts.
Außerdem hat der PA noch einige weitere nützliche Funktionen.
Das Kabel gibt es aber auch einzeln.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Anschlusskabel fur Laing D5 und DDC-Pumpen fur poweradjust 2/3 und aquaero 5/6 53053


----------



## TheAbyss (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hm, direkt an der Pumpe rumbasteln will ich eigentlich nicht.
> Ist das, mal abgesehen von der Lautstärke, "schlimm", dass die Pumpe immer 100% läuft?



Grundsätzlich erstmal nicht, solange sie nicht "trocken" läuft, sollte das ne DDC mitmachen. Die "beste" Möglichkeit der Kontrolle der DDC ist aber wie der Kollege oben bereits nahelegte ein PA3 oder wenn du eh ne Steuerzentrale brauchst, ein AE6


----------



## Joselman (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Bein Aquaero 5/6 brauchst du noch ein Kabel aqua computer Anschlusskabel Laing DDC - poweradjust 2…

Dann kann man die DDC ganz easy über die Lüfterausgänge steuern: Fan 1 ist bei mit die DDC


----------



## Happy_Hepo (27. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> PWM? Seh ich hier nicht.



Hab mich unklar ausgedrückt, grundsätzlich könnte man im PC per PWM oder Spannung steuern, PWM wäre ein zusätzlicher Pin am Stecker, der bei der Pumpe nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor ich gleich den Lötkolben auspacke:

Hat zufällig jemand eine Quelle für ein Verlängerungskabel (1 Meter langt völlig) für die Aqua Computer-Temperatursensoren (ein Ende mit weiblichem und eines mit männlichem Stecker)? Ich habe schon den Sensor mit dem längsten Kabel gekauft, aber der ist mit seinen 60cm jetzt auch nicht unbedingt üppig.
[ATTACH=CONFIG]995904._xfImport[/ATTACH]
Ich hab gerade bei Reichelt, Conrad, Aquatuning, Alternate und Aqua Computer gesucht und finde nichts passendes. Vielleicht fehlt mir auch das passende Suchwort (ich habe in Variation nach "2-Pin Verlängerung" gesucht).
Jemand vielleicht auch schon mal nach gesucht und ist auf was gestoßen?


Ich bin immer etwas lötfaul und wenn ich es auch einfach stecken kann, ist mir das scho recht. :D

Herzlichen Dank!

/edit:
Hm... das sind wohl JST 2-Pin Connector. Mit der richtigen Bezeichnung war das Auffinden dann doch nicht so schwer. Große Freude, dann kann ich nun wieder in den Garten.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Bevor ich gleich den Lötkolben auspacke:
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand eine Quelle für ein Verlängerungskabel (1 Meter langt völlig) für die Aqua Computer-Temperatursensoren (ein Ende mit weiblichem und eines mit männlichem Stecker)? Ich habe schon den Sensor mit dem längsten Kabel gekauft, aber der ist mit seinen 60cm jetzt auch nicht unbedingt üppig.
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]995904[/ATTACH]
> ...



So richtig! Kannte die Bezeichnung als ich welche brauchte zum Glück aus dem RC-Modellbau... NICHT IN DEN GARTEN! Bäume sind gefährlich!


----------



## Merowinger0807 (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jungs, ich bräuchte mal ne Meinung von euch Spezis... 
Überlege grad, mir das Set hier sehr günstig (um nicht zu sagen fast kostenfrei) anzulachen: 
Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 2x140mm - Komplettset | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company 
Leider hab ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt gelesen, das AlphaCool doch arg nachgelassen hat in puncto Qualität usw.

Wollte dem ganzen aber evtl. ne Chance geben, wäre hier jedoch um hilfreiche Meinungen dazu dankbar. 
Derzeit wird mein 8700k@4,5GHz all Core und undervoltet gekühlt durch einen True Spirit 140 Direct nicht wärmer als 62° in ansprechenderen Spielen. Prime etc. ist mir relativ wumpe weil, läuft bisher alles. Zusätzlich ziehen zwei 120er pwm geregelt vorn ein und hinten ein 120er raus. Hardware im Allgemeinen wird auch nicht sonderlich warm (zum Glück)
Ich will mit dem Set keine OC-Rekorde brechen sondern lediglich die Geräuschentwicklung weitestgehend minimieren. Das nur als zusätzlicher Hinweis.


----------



## Joselman (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bräuchte mal ne Meinung von euch Spezis...
> Überlege grad, mir das Set hier sehr günstig (um nicht zu sagen fast kostenfrei) anzulachen:
> Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 2x140mm - Komplettset | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
> Leider hab ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt gelesen, das AlphaCool doch arg nachgelassen hat in puncto Qualität usw.
> ...



Mich würde die Pumpe (zu der ich aber auch nix sagen kann) abschrecken, ansonsten kann man das machen. 280er Radi für CPU ist voll ok! Da wirst du die Lüfter schon nicht voll aufdrehen müssen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab halt nur mitbekommen das Alphacool teils nachgelassen hatte. Dank Dir jedenfalls für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist eine DC-LT. 

In Silent Loop, Eisbaer, Eisberg, Eiswolf, Fractal Kelvin.

Durchfluss: Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuhlung fur mehr als nur die CPU (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

--> Wenn du nicht vorhast den Kreislauf zu erweitern kannst du das Set kaufen.


----------



## Joselman (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erweitern kann man ja trotzdem (halt mit einer anderer Pumpe). Von daher finde ich persönlich das schon besser als eine AiO. 

Wenn man erstmal angefangen hat mit Wakü kann das ggf. schon mal ausarten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann besser gleich sowas:

220€:

- http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18006
- Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
- O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70 Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik (mit Briefversand 3€)
- Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm
- aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l - orange
- 2x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m
- 3x Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM - 120mm
- 1x EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Weiche für 3x 4-Pin-PWM-Lüfâ€¦
- 6x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - chrome


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sofern die Pumpe am 9.5.2018 lieferbar sein wird, ansonsten kostet etwas mehr aber würde auch noch gut sein mit dieser Pumpe.
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM - inkl. Pumpe


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist dann halt gleich eine andere Preisklasse, wenn es um die Entscheidung "teure AIO oder "günstiger Einsteiger Custom Loop" geht. 

Auch für 80€: DDC + Aqualis.

Laing DDC-1T PWM Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder 

Alphacool Laing DDC310 Single Edition, silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mit 

Aqua Computer Aqualis DDC 100ml Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Merowinger0807 (30. April 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dank euch für die ganzen Rückmeldungen. Das es besser ginge ist mir schon klar. Ich bekomme das Set jedoch für nahezu lau (20% vom Neupreis) und wollte mich halt vorher bei euch rückversichern bezüglich Quali/Haltbarkeit. Aber wenn es für die CPU allein brauchbar ist dann lass ich mich nicht lumpen. Erweitern/austauschen kann ich ja immer noch


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Hab halt nur mitbekommen das Alphacool teils nachgelassen hatte. Dank Dir jedenfalls für die Rückmeldung



Ich hatte vorher zwar noch nie was von Alphacool, aber ich musste bei der DDC310 Complete Edition 3 von 4 Gewinden nachschneiden, weil die Schrauben einfach nicht reinwollten 

EDIT:
Mal noch ne Frage... Ist das normal, dass einem nach dem Zusammenschustern eines Customloops die Finger n paar tage schmerzen?  Bzw. Dass die Fittings sehr schwer zuzudrehen sind? Oder liegt das am EK-ZMT Schlauch?
Habe diese Fittings: XSPC Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 16/11mm V2 - black chrome
Und den ZMT-16/11er

Greetz


----------



## X3N05 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage... Ist das normal, dass einem nach dem Zusammenschustern eines Customloops die Finger n paar tage schmerzen?  Bzw. Dass die Fittings sehr schwer zuzudrehen sind? Oder liegt das am EK-ZMT Schlauch?



Nutze seit kurzem den gleichen Schlauch für meinen externen Radi. Ich konnte die Fittings auch nur unter Zuhilfenahme einer Zange komplett anziehen. Zu diesem Zweck ein Handtuch um die Fittings gewickelt damit nichts verkratzt. Das ging dann ganz gut. Das hätte ich nur mit den Findern garnicht geschafft. Und bei den externen Schläuchen wollte ich es wirklich fest haben. 

Von den EK ZMT Schläuchen bin ich übrigens sehr positiv überrascht. Die Norprene-Schläuche sind mir wegen der doch recht weichen Beschaffenheit zweimal aus dem Fitting gerutscht. Die EK ZMT sitzen bombenfest.


----------



## v3nom (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo der ZMT fordert einen schon ziemlich! Hatte das gleiche mit meinen Fungern und den EK Fittingen.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@WhoRainZone
Das gehört dazu. Die durch schwergängige Fittinge erworbene Hornhaut an den Händen/Fingern ist ja per se kein Nachteil. Mit weichen Mädchenhänden bekommt man doch bspw. nicht mal eine Limo gescheit auf.
Was dich nicht umbringt...


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aber... meine weichen Mädchenhände 


Na dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## v3nom (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

+ Monitorbräune...


----------



## TheAbyss (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> + Monitorbräune...


+ extrem einseitiges Backlight Bleeding.. dann bist du nur einseitig richtig pigmentiert...


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, nach Jahren mal wieder eine Frage von mir^^ Nachdem mir jetzt meine GTX 970 abgeraucht ist habe ich mir eine GTX 1070Ti bestellt und überlege die auch wieder unter Wasser zu setzen. Ich habe einen EK-Waterblocks Supremacy da, der hat schon die 970 gekühlt und die 560 Ti davor gekühlt.
Nun habe ich mich bisher so gar nicht mit der aktuellsten Generation beschäftigt und weiß nicht, ob man die überhaupt mit dem Supremacy kühlen sollte, also ob der reicht? Oder muss man die Spannungswandler etc auch unter Wasser setzen, also Fullcover? Gibts da schon Erfahrungen? Keine Lust da den Kühler draufzuschrauben, nur damit dann irgendwelche Bauteile der Karte zu heiß werden und die Garantie pfutsch ist.

Außerdem habe ich zur von mir bestellten Karte auch keine passenden Fullcovers gefunden. Ist die Gigabyte GTX 1070 Ti Aurus. Zur GTX 1070 Ti Gaming gibts einen von alphacool, weiß aber nicht ob der kompatibel sein könnte. Im Prinzip ist nur der Luftkühler anders, aber ich weiß es halt nicht. Weiß das zufällig hier einer?


----------



## dergunia (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aloha,

@nyso wenn unser suchender gott google dir nicht hilft bzw kein anderer bisher diese idee hatte würde ich bei ekwb bzw bei alphacool nachfragen. die sind was solche fragen betrifft recht offen. das ist zumindest meine erfahrung 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grundsätzlich brauch die aktuellen NV-Karten weniger Strom als ihre Vorgänger, daher bleiben die VRMs kühler...

Aber ganz ohne Kühlung würde ich die nicht lassen...

btw Wieso kauft ihr euch immer Grakas für die es keinen Fullcover Kühler gibt?  Wenn die doch unter Wasser soll... bzw. bei mir würde das einfach mit in die Auswahl eingehen...


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@nyso 
Der Block reicht garantiert zur Kühlung aus wenn du ausreichend Radifläche hast.
Für die Spannungswandler und den Vram kannst du ja kleine Kühlkörper verwenden
und einen Lüfter mit niedriger Drehzahl auf die Komponenten reichten.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst mit der Garantie dann ehe knicken, die erlöscht bei Gigabyte.
Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel

Wobei laut dieser Liste sieht es wieder anders aus...
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase

Bezüglich dem Kühler immer den Hersteller dazu anschreiben, denn die Lüfter haben nichts zu sagen, das PCB kann sich von Modell zu Modell ändern so das ein Kühler nicht mehr passen wird. Da reicht schon das Kondensatoren oder der Gleichen anders positioniert sind.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst mit der Garantie dann ehe knicken, die erlöscht bei Gigabyte.
> Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel



Deswegen wollte ich das ja vorher klären^^ 

Also bei meiner Suche habe ich keinen passenden Fullcover gefunden. Wollte eigentlich eine EVGA, wie bisher immer. Hätte aber mit der Lieferung länger gedauert und wollte die zum Wochenende noch da haben. 

Hatte auf der 970 SC von EVGA auch passive Kühlkörper auf den ganzen Chips verklebt, da hat es gereicht. Allerdings ist die mir jetzt auch nach 3,5 Jahren abgeraucht. Speedfan und Co haben aber immer super Temps gezeigt. Bin mir halt unschlüssig ob die Passivkühler doch zu wenig sein könnten....


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mein Beitrag editiert, da ich auch eine Seite gefunden habe die was anderes dazu besagt.
Suche dir am besten den Kühler dazu aus und dann die Garafikkarte die hierzu passt.

Zur 1070 Ti gibt es weniger da sie nicht so lange existiert als die 1070er.
Für die 1070, 1080 und 1080Ti gibt es mehr Auswahl was dem Kühler angeht.


----------



## dergunia (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst mit der Garantie dann ehe knicken, die erlöscht bei Gigabyte.



deswegen hab ich ne msi. extra n ticket aufgemacht und als antwort folgendes bekommen:
Solange Sie keine Schäden an der Platine oder deren Bauteile verursachen, können Sie den Kühler tauschen. Bei Garantie aber bitte den Originalen wieder montieren und den genutzten benennen.

MSI ftw xD

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei MSI ist mir dies bekannt, wird auch in den zwei Links von mir besagt.
Habe ja selbst meine MSI 1070 Gaming X auf Wasser mit einem Block von EK-WB umgebaut.


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



dergunia schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich ne msi. extra n ticket aufgemacht und als antwort folgendes bekommen:
> Solange Sie keine Schäden an der Platine oder deren Bauteile verursachen, können Sie den Kühler tauschen. Bei Garantie aber bitte den Originalen wieder montieren und den genutzten benennen.
> 
> MSI ftw xD
> ...



EVGA hat das auch so, deswegen hatte ich bisher immer EVGA. Meine 3,5 Jahre alte 970 ist ja abgeraucht, hat aber insgesamt 5 Jahre Garantie trotz Wakü


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EVGA ist auch gut da auch direkt abgewickelt werden kann, bei MSI muss es über dem Händler laufen.


----------



## Haarstrich (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, nach Jahren mal wieder eine Frage von mir^^ Nachdem mir jetzt meine GTX 970 abgeraucht ist habe ich mir eine GTX 1070Ti bestellt und überlege die auch wieder unter Wasser zu setzen. Ich habe einen EK-Waterblocks Supremacy da, der hat schon die 970 gekühlt und die 560 Ti davor gekühlt.
> Nun habe ich mich bisher so gar nicht mit der aktuellsten Generation beschäftigt und weiß nicht, ob man die überhaupt mit dem Supremacy kühlen sollte, also ob der reicht? Oder muss man die Spannungswandler etc auch unter Wasser setzen, also Fullcover? Gibts da schon Erfahrungen? Keine Lust da den Kühler draufzuschrauben, nur damit dann irgendwelche Bauteile der Karte zu heiß werden und die Garantie pfutsch ist.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich zur von mir bestellten Karte auch keine passenden Fullcovers gefunden. Ist die Gigabyte GTX 1070 Ti Aurus. Zur GTX 1070 Ti Gaming gibts einen von alphacool, weiß aber nicht ob der kompatibel sein könnte. Im Prinzip ist nur der Luftkühler anders, aber ich weiß es halt nicht. Weiß das zufällig hier einer?



Evtl, passt ja der hier. Vorher unbedingt das PCB-Design vergleichen.

Bykski N GV1070G1V2 X RGB VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block fur Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming GTX 1060 G1 Gaming Rev 2,0 in Bykski N-GV1070G1V2-X RGB VGA Full Abdeckung Wasserkuhlung Block fur Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming GTX 1060 G1 Gaming Rev 2,0 aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Anilman (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kaum ist es warm sind meine temps bis zu 10c wärmer....

ich muss den oberen radiator lüfter von push(warme pc luft) unbediengt umdrehen auf pull(frische luft)


habe einfach das case geöffnet als abhilfe gab gleich mal ü5c weniger. wassertemp war sicherlich knapp ü 40c

naja entschauben muss ich auch bald wieder....

schade das die silent wings 3 keine lüfter Filter mögen.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für euren Input. Habe mich jetzt doch gegen die Gigabyte entschieden und den Kauf storniert. Dafür habe ich mir jetzt die EVGA 1070 Ti SC samt passendem Fullcover von EK bestellt
Hatte ein schlechtes Gefühl bei der Gigabyte, bei EVGA kann ich mir sicher sein das alles klappt, falls mal was nicht klappt^^

Ach ja, und am Samstag nach vier Jahren mal wieder die Wakü geöffnet. Jaja, steinigt mich^^ Alles gründlich gereinigt etc, und war tatsächlich weniger schlimm als erwartet. Für die Dauer und trotz nur destilliertem Wasser, bissl roter Farbe und Anti-Algenzeug war es echt ok.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> Kaum ist es warm sind meine temps bis zu 10c wärmer....



Passiert vielen, dass sie mit der Planung und Umsetzung in den kühleren Jahreszeiten loslegen, sich dann über die Temperaturen freuen und den Sommer völlig vergessen/unterschätzt haben.
Wobei je nach Komponenten knapp über 40°C jetzt nicht super toll, aber noch akzeptabel sind.
Für "Sommerzocker" sollte es immer noch ein wenig Radiatorenfläche mehr sein (oder eine Klimaanlage in Schreibtischnähe).


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*hust* Mora 3 *hust*


----------



## Anilman (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die mora habe ich schon fest geplant für anfang 2019 nach dem Umzug(pc wird aufgerüstet)
4xnoctua 200(shroud ?!)
mayhem Ultra clear
ek cryo premix
Mehrere koolance qdc 3 male/female
slotblende



kann die auch jetzt kaufen

aber ich zocke derzeit aktiv auf der xbox one x

und für ne mora habe ich nicht genug platz aktuell.

außer ich baue den radiator unter dem sitz als Sitzheizung xD


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meinem Mora bin ich im letztem Hochsommer nicht über 35-36°C mit einer Lufterdrehzahl von etwa 600-700 U/min gekommen.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach dem Umbau reicht das Stromkabel nicht mehr bis zu den Lüftern am Mora. So what, läuft er halt passiv bis ich die Graka einbinde.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> *hust* Mora 3 *hust*



Kann, will und benötigt auch nicht unbedingt jeder. 
Aber ja, der erleichtert vieles.^^



nyso schrieb:


> Nach dem Umbau reicht das Stromkabel nicht mehr bis zu den Lüftern am Mora. So what, läuft er halt passiv bis ich die Graka einbinde.



Das geht aber recht günstig mit Verlängerungen. Bei mir hängt das an einem solchen PWM-Molex-Kabel mit Steuerungsmöglichkeit über einen Mainboardlüfteranschluss (ohne von dort Strom zu ziehen, damit dieser nicht gegrillt wird) und ganz am Ende der Verlängerung ein kleiner Splitty. Das geht sich ganz gut aus. Die Lüfter laufen durchgehend bei 25% (man hört quasi nichts) und das Delta des Kühlmittels überschritt bisher nie 5°C (und damit brauche ich die Lüfter auch nicht nach der Kühlmitteltemp. steuern und habe mir dann den teuren Aquabus gespart, mir lediglich den kleinen Vision Touch zugelegt). 

Klar sollte aber natürlich sein, dass man auch mit einem MO-RA3 bei einer Raumtemperatur von >37°C im Hochsommer unter Last mehr als 40°C Kühlmitteltemperatur bekommen kann.
Die Physik kann man eben nicht besiegen, kühler als die Umgebung wird es auf diese Art nicht. Man könnte dann noch künstlich Herunterkühlen per Durchlaufkühler oder die besagte Klimaanlage anschaffen (Welche dann vielleicht doch etwas sehr übertrieben wäre, wenn sie nur und ausschließlich angeschafft würde, um das Kühlmittel von "akzeptabel" auf "super!" herunterzukühlen.).

Aber erstens sind diese hypothetischen ~40°C jetzt kein großes Thema und zweitens wird das Gros bei Raumtemperaturen jenseits der 35°C wohl (so irgend möglich) lieber einen See oder das Schwimmbad aufsuchen und weniger Hochlastanwendungen ausführen.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, Verlängerungen habe ich schon dran, nur reichen die aktuell nicht ganz aus^^ Die neuen kommen aber in ein paar Tagen an, dann kühlen bis zum Einbau der Graka wieder 8 120er Lüfter einen einzelnen Prozessor
Ich habe einen Verteiler für 5,7 und 12V, je drei bis vier Stück. Der kriegt Saft von einem Molex. Auf die Art kann ich einfach die Lüfter an den Strom anschließen, den ich möchte. Die drei LED-Lüfter hängen an den 7V, die anderen 5 Lüfter hängen an 5V, das per Y-Lüfterkabel.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Klar sollte aber natürlich sein, dass man auch mit einem MO-RA3 bei einer Raumtemperatur von >37°C im Hochsommer unter Last mehr als 40°C Kühlmitteltemperatur bekommen kann.


Das ist korrekt, bei uns ist es etwas kühler da wir im Erdgeschoss wohnen und das Wohnzimmer auf der Schattenseite ist.
Über 30 Grad Raumtemperatur kommen wir daher sehr selten. Kann mich aber noch gut an eine Zeit erinnern als wir direkt unter dem Dach wohnten, da waren natürlich solche Temperaturen nicht ausgeschlossenen. Aber du hast auch Recht, alles bis und knapp über 40 Grad sind noch vollkommen im Grünen Bereich.


----------



## Rarek (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

40°C was? Wasser welches durch den loop fließt?
...  ist bei mir leider standard - ich hoff ich mache mit meinem 50/41°C loop nichts kaputt, aber weiter oben hieß es ja eh, dass die pumpe die kühlste bleiben muss und da hab ich 41°C, also wird das denke ich schon passen für den Sommer... hoff ich... hatt immerhin schon 2 überlebt 

(der unterschied von 9K kommt, weil ich einmal vor und nach den Radiatoren messe)


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meine Tage mit zwei Wassertemperaturfühlern im Kreislauf sind schon lange her, aber 9K zwischen "kaltem und warmen" Wasser sind doch recht viel, oder? Ich kann mich entsinnen, bei mir lag der Wert sehr niedrig einstellig. Ich meine, es würde ja für die Radiatoren sprechen, so eine Leistung zu liefern, aber das wirkt echt hoch


----------



## Joselman (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mich da nur euMelBeumel anschliessen!

2-3 Grad waren das bei mir.  Da würde mich ausnahmsweise mal der Durchfluss interessieren.


----------



## X3N05 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> (der unterschied von 9K kommt, weil ich einmal vor und nach den Radiatoren messe)



Ich tippe mal eher auf Messungenauigkeit der Temperaturfühler. Meine beiden Temp-Sensoren liegen im Kreislauf direkt hintereinander. Da ist nur ein Rohr dazwischen und kein Radi o.Ä. und die zeigen etwa 3K Differenz. Und mit steigender Temperatur nähern sich die beiden Werte immer mehr an.
9K kommt mir etwas viel vor. Aber wenns denn so sein sollte dann hast du da wirklich top Radis!


----------



## X3N05 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um mal ein anderes Thema anzusprechen, das schon ich hunderten Foren durchgekaut wurde: Parappele Kreisläufe

Ich denke derzeit darüber nach die Optik in meinem Rechner durch neue Verrohrung aufzufrischen. (Wenn man keine Arbeit hat, dann sucht man sich eben welche)
 Ganz attraktiv finde ich ein Layout wie das angehängte. 
Über die Nachteile eines parallelen Loops wurde ausreichend diskutiert aber ich wüsste gerne ob von euch jemand so einen Loop betreibt und wie hoch die Temperaturunterschiede tatsächlich ausfallen. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass es tatsächlich einen belegbaren Unterschied in der Temperatur gibt.

Bei mir wäre es überigens nur eine Grafikkarte und kein SLI Gespann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Verzeihung für den Doppelpost


----------



## v3nom (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sind es immer 2-3K Unterschied. Egal ob mora oder nur ein 360er


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek
Ich würde da mal nach den Sensoren gucken. Sind sie baugleich (oder verschiedene Hersteller unterschiedlicher Qualität)? Hast du sie händisch irgendwo (womöglich suboptimal) angebracht oder sind es welche, die ab Werk auf oder in Messing-Anschlüssen liegen (bspw. so was hier)? Ist ein Sensor vielleicht verrutscht und hat keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr?


----------



## Rarek (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das sind 2 Baugleiche ALC Sensoren, welche in einem Guss sind -> Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor G1/4 IG/IG mit AG Adapter - Deep Black | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

und Radis sind nur ein ALC 360'er und ein ALC 280'er
und da meine Komponenten bei 60°C liegen, glaube ich dem ganzen schon gerne

der Durchfluss soll laut sensor bei ~24l/h liegen - genauer ist der leider nicht und mehr schafft meine DDC auch nicht bei mehr drehzahl (läuft auf 3800 runden von 4300)
momentan laufen über das Wasser geschätzt 450W an Abwärme (und ja ich weiß, das mein loop hart am limit gebaut ist und ich meine Lüfter auf 12V laufen lassen muss um die Temps überhaupt halten zu können)


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, das erklärt es dann natürlich. Dass die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% laufen, ist ja alles andere als alltäglich. Dass das bei dir so sein könnte, hatte ich gar nicht erwogen.
Deswegen ist es auch immer so wichtig, nicht nur das eigene System im Hinterkopf zu haben, wenn man auf Fragen antwortet.
Jeder Loop ist eben einzigartig.

Dass man mit 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit einiges an Temperatur reißen kann, ist klar.


----------



## chaotium (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



nyso schrieb:


> *hust* Mora 3 *hust*



*huuuust* aquacomputer ams *huuust*


----------



## Rarek (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Achso, das erklärt es dann natürlich. Dass die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 100% laufen, ist ja alles andere als alltäglich. Dass das bei dir so sein könnte, hatte ich gar nicht erwogen.
> Deswegen ist es auch immer so wichtig, nicht nur das eigene System im Hinterkopf zu haben, wenn man auf Fragen antwortet.
> Jeder Loop ist eben einzigartig.
> 
> Dass man mit 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit einiges an Temperatur reißen kann, ist klar.



ohne Last habe ich auch nur nen Delta von 2K... also von daher ^^ (inklusive ~60% drehzahl)
aber BOINC zieht gut aus Steckdose


----------



## Verminaard (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> *huuuust* aquacomputer ams *huuust*



*hustkozthust* Preisleistung /ironieoff


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kaum gibt es schönes Wetter und ihr seit alle am Husten...


----------



## lunaticx (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Anilman schrieb:


> ich muss den oberen radiator lüfter von push(warme pc luft) unbediengt umdrehen auf pull(frische luft)



Da würde mich wirklich mal der Temperaturunterschied interessieren.
Ich glaub irgendwie nicht das du mit dem "drehen" der Lüfter mehr als 1° oder 2° gewinnst ... 

Aber Hey ... sollte es anders sein ... freu ich mich natürlich  und hab auch wieder was gelernt


----------



## Anilman (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringen wird es 100% etwas

denn der radiator oben(280) welcher rauspustet bekommt warme pc luft

bzw die abwärme des vorderen radiators(240)

Ich muss die dann die tage mal drehen.
ich hoffe der sw3 surrt dann nicht.

shrouds passen nicht wegen dem 120 lüfter hinten(welcher auch nur gerade so platz hat)


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es hat Vor- und Nachteile. Was überwiegt, entscheidet das eingesetzte Gehäuse (das eingebrachte Volumen muss auch dementsprechend gut wieder abgeführt werden können, was schwierig ist, wenn bspw. kaum bis keine Luftlöcher existieren, sonst staut sich die Luft). Da du die Seite des PCs geöffnet hast, dürfte es quasi gar keinen Unterschied machen, da die Luft so oder so "frisch" ist und das Gehäuse als einschränkender Faktor somit irrelevant wird.

Pauschale Aussagen sind für ein geschlossenem Gehäuse aber nicht möglich. Jedes ist anders. Muss man testen.


----------



## chaotium (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EKWB hat nen neuen TR4 Kühler rausgeworfen:

EK(R) is launching four new water blocks for AMD(R) Threadripper CPUs - ekwb.com


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> EKWB hat nen neuen TR4 Kühler rausgeworfen:
> 
> EK(R) is launching four new water blocks for AMD(R) Threadripper CPUs - ekwb.com



Nice, diesmal deckt der Finstack dann sogar die komplette DIE-Fläche ab .


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

257€: Test: Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane 45 240


Mit 360er slim Kupferradiator 274€ inklusive Versand:

- Watercool HEATKILLER(R) IV BASIC (INTEL processor) ACRYL CLEAN | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
- Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm
- 3x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Weiche fur 3x 4-Pin-PWM-Luf…
- https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue.../alphacool-laing-ddc310-single-edition-silber
- https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-aqualis-ddc-100-ml-waau-470.html
- 2x https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-ultra-clear-schlauch-16-10-mm-1m-wazu-659.html
- 6x https://www.caseking.de/anschluss-g1-4-zoll-16-10-gerade-chrome-wasc-214.html
- https://www.caseking.de/wasserkuehlung/komponenten/wasserzusaetze?ckSuppliers=14&ckTab=0&sSort=2

Mit 240er slim Kupferradiator 250€ inklusive Versand

- 2x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- https://www.caseking.de/magicool-copper-radiator-ii-240-mm-wara-091.html
oder
- https://www.caseking.de/magicool-xflow-copper-radiator-ii-240-mm-wara-393.html
oder
- https://www.caseking.de/magicool-g2-slim-radiator-16-fpi-240mm-wara-382.html


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Since the Kickstarter has finished I have been very busy trying to put  things together.  I have been working on the Ncore’s design, as per advice from HardOCP  and many others, *I have increased the number of fins ( and changed  thickness)*. I have created 4 new prototypes and tested them. One of them  managed to go down further 2 degrees. But I would like it to perform  even better than that, so I am back at a drawing board. If you have any  more ideas please share them with me, you can also use our slack  channel.  ...



Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc — 
Kickstarter


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

HAH! Jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder ein Thema für die Runde! Und zwar stricke ich grad ein System in nem Primo (erwähnte ich ja schon). Jetzt habe ich ein paar Noctua´s übrig und mich würde brennend interessieren, ob ihr folgendes für ne gute Idee haltet:

Bodenradiator ist mittels 14-PS Eloops auf Push Richtung Boden eingebaut (da ich anderweitig Luft zuführe, und es aus optischen Gründe so machen möchte). es handelt sich um einene 420er G-Changer V2 (10FPI). Normalerweise sollten die eLoops den packen, aber da ich noch Noctua´s übrig hab, dachte ich mir, mache ich den unteren Aufbau etwas "fetter" un römer die Noctuas im Pull noch darunter... ich möchte aber ungern zusätzlichen Widerstand generieren.. hat schonmal wer mit unterschiedlichen Lüftern im Push-Pull experimentiert?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool hat nun auch einen neuen FullCover Kühler heraus gebracht: Alphacool Eisblock GPX Grafikkarten Fullcover Plexi Wasserkuhler mit RGB Beleuchtung | Aquatuning Germany
Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus und der Preis stimmt auch.

Mein EK Kühler hat das selbe mit Backplate gekostet.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie kommt's? Alphacool hat ja vor dem modularem System auch Fullcover angeboten und die waren richtig gut. Möchte man auf den RGB-Zug aufspringen?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann möglich sein, denn viele bevorzugen ein Fullcover Kühler und am ende kommt es auf ein kleinen Aufpreis nicht mehr mit an wenn alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird und es auch noch besser aussieht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nun auch mit größerem AGB: Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pump - 180mm


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal schaun ob da der O-Ring direkt taugt, ansonsten ne feine Sache, wobei mir auch die kleine Version total reicht


----------



## Dragonfire (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab vor ein paar Tagen mal meinen Kreislauf gewartet und etwas angepasst. Und zwar hab ich den Luftstrum geändert und das Ergebnis ist so "spektakulär", dass ich es doch mal mitteilen will. 

Mal zu meinem Setup...

Gehäuse: Corsair Air 540
CPU: Intel i7 2600k mit 4GHz gekühlt mit Alphacool NexXxoS XP³
GPU: Nvidia 1080Ti mit 2038MHz gekühlt mit EK Water Blocks
Pumpe: Aquacomputer Aquastream XT mit 180ml Ausgleichsbehälter
Radiatoren:  Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm und 360mm mit 5x Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm (von Hand geregelt)
Lüfter im Heck: Noctua NF-A14 PWM mit Silentadapter



Hab letztes Jahr meine Wasserkühlung installiert und gedacht, dass ich alle Lüfter auf den Radiatoren aus dem Gehäuse rausblasen lasse, damit in das Gehäuse gar keine warme Luft kommt, und den 140mm Lüfter im Heck und den zahlreichen Öffnungen des Gehäuses die Frischluftzufuhr überlasse. Jetzt war ich aber mit den Temperaturen, bzw. der Lautstärke (Drehzahl) der Lüfter im Laufe des Jahres überhaupt nicht zufrieden, aber da der jährliche Wasserwechsel anstand, hab ich mir gedacht, drehste einfach mal den Luftstrom zum Versuch um. Was haste zu verlieren?

Hab mal meine Paint-Skills ausgepackt und ne Schema-Zeichnung erstellt für die simple Änderung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis hat mich extrem überrascht. Bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl hab ich jetzt die selben Temperaturen, wie davor bei etwa 90%. Hab keine genauen Messreihen erstellt, aber Test waren etwa drei Stunden Overwatch, 7 Stunden Frostpunk und zwei Stunden Witcher 3. Bei solchen Sessions musste ich vorher die Lüfter nach ner Weile hochdrehen, damit die Temperaturen auf einem zufriedenstellenden Niveau bleiben.

Bereits wenn man mit der Hand oben an den ausblasenden Lüfter (50% Drehzahl) fasst, spürt man jetzt einen *sehr deutlichen* Luftstrom. Davor hab ich bei 50% Drehzahl fast gar nix gespürt. Auch vorne kann man den saugenden Luftstrom sehr viel deutlicher spüren, als noch den ausblasenden. 

Ich hab zwar mein System auch etwas entstaubt, aber daran kanns kaum liegen, da ich das ja regelmäßig mache. In den Radiatoren war daher im Prinzip auch kein nennenswerter Staub.

Ich kanns mir nur dadurch erklären, dass der Unterdruck im Gehäuse davor so groß gewesen sein muss, dass er das Potential der Lüfter sehr stark zurückgehalten hat. Wär für mich aber überraschend ist, da das Corsair Air 540 doch recht viele Öffnungen hat und ich zusätzlich ja noch den 140mm einblasend hatte, wenn auch auf minimaler Drehzahl. Was meint ihr?


Ende der Geschichte: Jetzt hab ich ein nahezu lautloses System, wo ich davor die Lüfter doch noch deutlich gehört habe, beim ausgiebigen Gaming. Also die zwei Stunden Arbeit haben sich jedenfalls gelohnt. 

Vielleicht ist diese Erfahrung ja auch für andere nützlich, die mit einem ähnlichen Setup planen.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das jetzt nur überflogen, aber klar dürfte sein, dass nur ein Intake niemals genügend Luftvolumen zur Verfügung stellen konnte, um 5(!) ausblasende Lüfter zu versorgen. Luftlöcher im Gehäuse hin oder her. Dein alter Aufbau war also schon vom reinen Blick auf die Zeichnung ziemlich Banane (nicht bös gemeint). 

LG


----------



## v3nom (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessant wäre jetzt noch das Setup wenn alle Radis reinblasen und der am Heck raus. Das Ergebnis an sich erstaunt mich echt. Im DBP900 Gehäuse sind die Ergebnisse anders herum 
Scheint wohl wieder super viel vom Gehäuse abzuhängen.


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dragonfire schrieb:


> Hab vor ein paar Tagen mal meinen Kreislauf gewartet und etwas angepasst. Und zwar hab ich den Luftstrum geändert und das Ergebnis ist so "spektakulär", dass ich es doch mal mitteilen will.
> 
> Mal zu meinem Setup...
> 
> ...



Sehe ich das richtig, dass dein Kreislauf so aufgebaut ist: Pumpe-Radi vorne-GPU-CPU-Radi oben-Pumpe? 
Wenn ja: Die GPU direkt vor die CPU im Kreislauf zu hängen ist eher suboptimal. 

Ansonsten: Krasse Differenz!!


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass dein Kreislauf so aufgebaut ist: Pumpe-Radi vorne-GPU-CPU-Radi oben-Pumpe?
> Wenn ja: Die GPU direkt vor die CPU im Kreislauf zu hängen ist eher suboptimal.
> 
> Ansonsten: Krasse Differenz!!



Habe ich in meinem Kreislauf derzeit auch so und sehe ich bei vielen (weil es häufig der kürzeste Weg ist). Aus deiner Frage schließe ich, dass du GPU + CPU durch einen Radiator trennen würdest? Arbeite gerade an nem neuen Kreislauf und habe das derzeit wieder hintereinander geplant, bin aber für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Effekt ist im Allgemeinen völlig zu vernachlässigen und schafft bei Berücksichtigung eher Probleme und keinen tatsächlichen Mehrwert. Zum Beispiel bei der Schlauchverlegung (zusätzliche/längere Wege, etc. pp.).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kwt-3v9lteg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Für Ungeduldige: ab Minute 3:10.)


----------



## chischko (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Menge der in den Kreislauf eingetragenen Energie über die Komponenten bzw. der ausgetragenen Energie via Radiatoren ist natürlich in Summe identisch. 
Da die GPU aber die mit Abstand größte Hitzequelle ist bekommt die CPU natürlich das wärmere Wasser ab wenn sie direkt dahinter ist. Mein Ratschlag wäre entsprechend die Reihenfolge zu tauschen oder nen Radi dazwischen zu hängen. 
Das ist natürlich nur was um die letzten ~0,5K (+/- x) an Komponententemperaturen zu erreichen. Der Effekt ist marginal, nur wenn eh am überlegen bist kannste es ja in deine konzeptionellen Überlegungen einfließen lassen. 
@Taskmaster: Das ich das Video bisher nicht angesehen habe, welches ggf. meine Antwort relativiviert oder sogar lügen straft liegt nicht an dem Disput, den wir mal hatten sondern daran, dass ich in der Arbeit bin und keine Videos (mit Ton) anshene kann. Wenn dann erst heute Abend


----------



## v3nom (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am Ende kommt es nur darauf an, ob du niedrige CPU oder GPU Temperaturen haben willst. GPU vor CPU gibt der CPU ~2K wärmeres Wasser bei einer 1080Ti, wenn diese unter Vollast läuft.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Am Ende kommt es nur darauf an, ob du niedrige CPU oder GPU Temperaturen haben willst. GPU vor CPU gibt der CPU ~2K wärmeres Wasser bei einer 1080Ti, wenn diese unter Vollast läuft.



Danke an Chischko, Taskmaster und v3nom!

Die vermuteten Differenzen sind (für meine Zwecke) zu vernachlässigen, insofern bleibt der Loop in der Planung wie er derzeit auf dem Papier aussieht, da eine Änderung mehr Aufwand als Ertrag bedeuten würden (in meinem Fall). Ich wünschte, der letzte fehlende Plexi-Rohling würde ENDLICH ankommen, um durchzustarten!!!! ICH RASTE AUS!!!


----------



## Joselman (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand eine Adresse wo ich Bitspower 90° Anschlüsse und Adapter bekomme in 14mm für Hardtubes?

Also passend hierzu: Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter G1/4 Zoll 14mm AD - matt …


----------



## Nightmare09 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage: Benutzt ihr eine (selbst gebaute) Biegevorrichtung?


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage: Benutzt ihr eine (selbst gebaute) Biegevorrichtung?



Ich nicht - alles frei Hand


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mach das je nach Biegung.. hab ne Barrow-basierte Vorrichtung auf Holzuntergrund, ne Freihand-Biegevorrichtung von Acool und meine beiden Linken Hände mit jeweils 5 Daumen


----------



## Verminaard (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glasrohre!

Wenn ich koennte und die Ausruestung dafuer haette, wuerd ich die Dinger auch biegen. So bin ich auf vorgefertigte Teile angewiesen


----------



## TheAbyss (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Glasrohre!
> 
> Wenn ich koennte und die Ausruestung dafuer haette, wuerd ich die Dinger auch biegen. So bin ich auf vorgefertigte Teile angewiesen



Meine ersten HTs waren satinierte 16er Acryl, jetz versuche ich mal 16er klar aus PETG..... An alles andere trau ich mich noch nicht ran.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab gleich mit Glas angefangen.
Das große Problem dabei ist, man muss sich im Vorfeld Gedanken machen wies auszusehen hat, und das sehr konkret.
Da mal eben eine Biegung rein, damit es passt, funktioniert nicht.
Ich ich wuerde auch nichts anderes mehr verbauen wollen.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich mit Glas angefangen.
> Das große Problem dabei ist, man muss sich im Vorfeld Gedanken machen wies auszusehen hat, und das sehr konkret.
> Da mal eben eine Biegung rein, damit es passt, funktioniert nicht.
> Ich ich wuerde auch nichts anderes mehr verbauen wollen.



worin siehst du denn den Vorteil gegenüber PETG/Acryl ?
Ein Bild deiner Wakü wäre auch nice


----------



## Rarek (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> worin siehst du denn den Vorteil gegenüber PETG/Acryl ?
> Ein Bild deiner Wakü wäre auch nice



ich bin zwar net Vermin, aber Glas ist Klar, hat keinen Farbstich und du musst dir keine Sorgen mehr um Ablagerungen o.ä. machen, da das Glas einfach zu Glatt ist und deswegen sowas meist vom Wasserstrom direkt wieder mitgezogen wird

die einzigen Argumente warum ich kein Glas verwende, ist, dass matt Schwarz besser in mein System passt
und zudem scheue ich den mehraufwand wegen Vorplanen, Schneiden, entgraten etc.
zudem kannste da nicht mal eben die röhren biegen, außer du bist Glasbläser oder so und hast entsprechendes Equip


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> worin siehst du denn den Vorteil gegenüber PETG/Acryl ?
> Ein Bild deiner Wakü wäre auch nice



Kratzunempfindlicher. Wenn ich daran denke wie ich mit den Fittingen... (und hier hat der Satz irgendwie aufgehoert) umgegangen bin.
Die anderen Sachen hat Rarek schon erwaehnt. 
Und es ist halt was anderes als Acryl/PETG.
Von der Verarbeitung her wars jetzt, im Nachhinein gesehen, nicht so uebel schwerer als ich mir das bei Acryl vorstelle.
Ich hatte mit Hardtubes absolut keine Erfahrung und hatte ueberlegt ob ich wirklich gleich Glas verwenden will. 
Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich mehr Bedenken vernuenftige Biegungen mit Acryl hinzubekommen, als gerade Schnitte beim Glas.
Mit dem richtigen Equipment geht das ganz gut. Zusaetzlich bei mir, hatte ich endlich einen Grund, den lang gewuenschten Dremel zu kaufen.
Wofuer auch immer. Der liegt seit dem im Regal.

Bild ist nicht toll, faengt nicht das wieder ein wie es in Natura aussieht. Muss da mal meine Frau dransetzen. Die kennt sich mit Fotos besser aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sehr schick

mir gefällt daran besonders das "Cristalline" Aussehen, wie wenn man nen Edelstein durchleuchtet


----------



## Verminaard (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur das das Grün viel satter ist.
Auf dem Bild sieht das sehr seltsam und zu hell aus.
Wenn ich da drauf schaue, erinnert mich das an was smaragdtmaeßgies.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur das das Grün viel satter ist.
> Auf dem Bild sieht das sehr seltsam und zu hell aus.


 Das macht der automatische Weißabgleich deiner Kamera. Stelle den mal auf manuell und passe entsprechend an.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass die X-Flow Radis schlecht sind. Praktisch wären sie ja, da man weniger Schlauch im Gehäuse hätte. 
Wie ist das "schlechter" gemeint?
Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Test: Alphacool 360mm Radiator-Roundup - Testergebnisse


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So dramatisch schlechter ist das ja nicht, oder? Ich werde mir zwar safe keinen verbauen, da es die nicht in weiß gibt, aber es interessiert mich einfach


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Test: Alphacool 360mm Radiator-Roundup - Testergebnisse



Meh ... 
Ich hab im main Sys einen 360/45er und einen 420/30er Xflow Radi verbaut...


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Meh ...
> Ich hab im main Sys einen 360/45er und einen 420/30er Xflow Radi verbaut...



Also halt etwas schlechter, aber es rechtfertigt sich durch die praktische Anordnung. Oder nicht?

Oh, was mich auch noch beschäftigt: macht die Dicke eines Radis nen großen Unterschied? Weil slim haben ja normalerweise ne höhere FPI(richtig?) Wodurch sich die mangelnde Fläche ausgleichen sollte.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein loop geht eben quasi im Kreis durch das Case und ich  muss Schläuche nicht  mitten durch das Case verlegen.
Die Thermal performance ist in Kombination mit dem Dark Base pro 900 eben nicht die beste.


----------



## v3nom (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> macht die Dicke eines Radis nen großen Unterschied? Weil slim haben ja normalerweise ne höhere FPI(richtig?) Wodurch sich die mangelnde Fläche ausgleichen sollte.



Die dünnen performen bei Drehzahlen unter 1000rpm meistens besser oder gleich gut. Von daher gibt es keinen Grund auf dickere zu gehen, wenn man es leise haben will.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dicke Radiatoren sind etwas für Leute, die einfach nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an geeigneten Verbaumöglichkeiten in einem Gehäuse und sehr potente Hardware besitzen, unter keinen Umständen extern gehen möchten, die maximale Kühlung aus dem begrenzten Platzangebot herausholen wollen/müssen und das Thema Lautstärke eher weniger interessiert.
Dickere Radiatoren besitzen durchaus unterm Strich eine höhere Kühlleistung. Nur sind sie weniger effizient und verlangen nach mehr Druck durch Lüfter. Ein Radiator mit der doppelter Tiefe eines Vergleichsradiators kühlt also nicht doppelt so gut, jedoch ab einer bestimmten rpm (je nach Radiator/Lüfter-Kombination) trotzdem einige Grad besser (vor allem bei rpm jenseits der 1000).

Für viele ist das aber völlig uninteressant (da die entsprechenden Hitzequellen gar nicht vorhanden sind) und deswegen der Kompromiss aus Alltagstauglichkeit und Kühlleistung (sprich: ein Radiator mit einer Tiefe von ~ 3 bis etwa 4,5cm) die beste Wahl.


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dicke Radiatoren sind etwas für Leute, die einfach nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an geeigneten Verbaumöglichkeiten in einem Gehäuse und sehr potente Hardware besitzen, unter keinen Umständen extern gehen möchten, die maximale Kühlung aus dem begrenzten Platzangebot herausholen wollen/müssen und das Thema Lautstärke eher weniger interessiert.
> Dickere Radiatoren besitzen durchaus unterm Strich eine höhere Kühlleistung. Nur sind sie weniger effizient und verlangen nach mehr Druck durch Lüfter. Ein Radiator mit der doppelter Tiefe eines Vergleichsradiators kühlt also nicht doppelt so gut, jedoch ab einer bestimmten rpm (je nach Radiator/Lüfter-Kombination) trotzdem einige Grad besser (vor allem bei rpm jenseits der 1000).
> 
> Für viele ist das aber völlig uninteressant (da die entsprechenden Hitzequellen gar nicht vorhanden sind) und deswegen der Kompromiss aus Alltagstauglichkeit und Kühlleistung (sprich: ein Radiator mit einer Tiefe von ~ 3 bis etwa 4,5cm) die beste Wahl.



.... bei mir war die Entscheidung neben dem o.g. Kriterien allerdings noch: Optik. Der 60er Phobya sieht unten im Primo einfach besser aus als mein ST30 vorher. Ansonsten: What Taskmaster said. Low FPI Count im 60er Phobya machten mir die Entscheidung noch leichter, da ich kaum mehr Druck als beim 30er brauche, und meine Kühlfläche eh überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## BuzzKillington (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, will jemand Feedback zu meiner Wakü geben? Ich hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit so was.
Ich plane, hinten evtl. einen dünnen Intake-Lüfter mit Staubfilter hinzuzufügen. Die vorderen sind nicht gefiltert, aber die sind bei normalen Temperaturen aus.
Am Fillport hab ich noch den PVC-Schlauch von vorher, sah ziemlich bescheiden aus. Und da mein System nicht wie zig andere aussehen soll, hab ich mich für Norpren entschieden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, will jemand Feedback zu meiner Wakü geben? Ich hab noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit so was.
> Ich plane, hinten evtl. einen dünnen Intake-Lüfter mit Staubfilter hinzuzufügen. Die vorderen sind nicht gefiltert, aber die sind bei normalen Temperaturen aus.
> Am Fillport hab ich noch den PVC-Schlauch von vorher, sah ziemlich bescheiden aus. Und da mein System nicht wie zig andere aussehen soll, hab ich mich für Norpren entschieden
> 
> ...



Sieht für mich solide aus, die Norprenes find ich gut. Man kann evtl. noch die Schläuche ein wenig straffen, ist aber reine Geschmackssache. Ansonsten sauber angeordnet.


----------



## v3nom (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tritt das Wasser unterhalb der Oberfläche in den AGB wieder ein? Evtl. den AGB was voller machen, damit weniger Aktion -> Blasen im AGB sind. Sonst ist das doch ein solides Setup, obwohl man über die Bauteile (wie immer) "streiten" kann.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ließe sich die Schrift auf den Schläuchen nicht auch abwaschen / entfernen lassen?


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schrift kann man bspw. mit einem Schwamm oder Fingernagel abbekommen. Wer das nicht mag, hat ja noch einige Alternativen von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## BuzzKillington (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte man die Schrift entfernen? Sieht mMn lustig aus.
Den AGB hab ich noch ein bisschen aufgefüllt und es gibt mittlerweile keine Blasen mehr.


----------



## h4rry (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann auch die Schrift einfach nach hinten drehen.

Ich hatte beim Einbau nicht drauf geachtet, erst im Nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich alle Schriften nach hinten gedreht habe.


----------



## Joselman (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich noch einen 360er Radiator rumfliegen hatte habe ich mir gedacht: Warum nicht aus dem Nova 1080 ein 1440 machen? Den Radi sieht man eh nicht und so liegt der 360er nicht mehr nutzlos im Regal rum. Habe die einfach mit Uhu Silikon zusammengeklebt.


----------



## Rarek (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich dachte nen 3x3 Radi sieht brutal aus... und dann kommst du mit sonnem monster um die Ecke 
du stehst also zu dem, was damals WaKü ausgemacht hat... rumbasteln, bis es passt ^^

aber so anbei:
Ist der Nova ne gute Alternative zum doch recht teuren MoRa, wenn einen das Putzen wegen Lötfett nicht stört?


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und es sieht irgendwie so aus, als würde zwischen den Lamellen neues Leben entstehen.


----------



## Joselman (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Rarek
Habe leider keinen Vergleich zum Mora aber ich denke mal 1080 Radifläche ist 1080 Radifläche  Jetzt halt etwas mehr aber bei 23° Zimmertemperatur reicht es leider nicht für komplett passiv. Jedenfalls nicht wenn 30° Wassertemp das Ziel sind 

@ Taskmaster
Ja der Staub ist so ne Sache. Der Radi steht unterm Fenster und nach 2 Monaten sieht der schon so aus.  Fehlende Staubfilter machen sich da deutlich bemerkbar.


----------



## Nightmare09 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

@Rarek: Hier ist ein Vergleich zwischen MO-RA 360/420 und Nova 1080/Supernova 1260

Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool  - Messergebnisse:

MMn ist die Verarbeitungsqualität eines MO-RA deutlich besser und auch das Zubehör wirkt wertiger und nicht so lieblos wie bei den Phobya-Radiatoren.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Nova hat den Vorteil, ins Thermaltake Core X9 oben intern zu passen


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da scheine ich ja genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt herein zu schneien... 

Nachdem ich lange mit meinem Privataccount hier unterwegs war, habe ich mir mittlerweile einen offiziellen Arbeitsaccount zugelegt. Und mit diesem führe ich seit jetzt eben auch im PCGHX einen eigenen Support- und Communitythread. Falls sich also mal Fragen oder Anregungen zu unsderen Produkten ergeben, freue ich mich sehr, wenn ihr euch einfach im Thread meldet - und je nach Input eurerseits wird das dann been mehr Community- oder mehr Supportthread  Ich werde hier auch hin und wieder mal mit einem halben Auge reinschauen, aber falls ich mal was verpasse - ihr wisst jetzt wo ihr mich finden könnt


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe schon im April  auf die Seite hingewiesen und inzwischen gibt es neben Anschlüssen auch das komplette Angebot an Wakü Komponenten.

EZModding.com

Für die Mehrheit dürften die GPU-Wasserkühler für die Grafikkarten mit Custom PCB am interessantesten sein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass nach den eineinhalb Monaten seit dem Beginn der Vertriebsplattform das Angebot weiter ausgebaut wird.

GPU-Kühler (Bykski)

GPU-Kühler


----------



## chaotium (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> Ich dachte nen 3x3 Radi sieht brutal aus... und dann kommst du mit sonnem monster um die Ecke
> du stehst also zu dem, was damals WaKü ausgemacht hat... rumbasteln, bis es passt ^^
> 
> aber so anbei:
> Ist der Nova ne gute Alternative zum doch recht teuren MoRa, wenn einen das Putzen wegen Lötfett nicht stört?



*räusper räusper*


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wakü *** Bilder *** Thread (ungesplittet) !! Regelupdate, 1. Post beachten! - Seite 808


----------



## chaotium (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no comment : D


----------



## Rarek (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> *räusper räusper*





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> [...]




ist ja gut... ich sag ja schon nichts mehr 


ich mein es gibt auch leute, die nen Heizkörper als Radiator nehmen


----------



## DOcean (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte mal überlegt ein Rohr unter den Estrich und Dämmung in unserem Neubau zu verlegen (also praktisch in die "kalte" Bodenplatte) das wäre ein "großer" Kühler geworden... 

Eine andere Varainte wäre ein Haufen Kupferrohre hinter einem Regal zu "verstecken" und damit dann einen großen passiven Kühler zu bauen...


----------



## chaotium (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hinter einem Regal hättest schlechte Luft Zirkulation.
 Hatte letztens Chance auf einen Wärmetauscher


----------



## Nightmare09 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest auch eine Art Wandheizung damit bauen aber da wirst du viele Meter Rohr benötigen


----------



## Rarek (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

oder ne Fußbodenheizung mit dem PC befeuern... sollte man nur drauf achten, das das ganze net über 30°C drüber geht... sonst muste noch nen Raum anklemmen


----------



## Joselman (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche Ideen sind ja mal richtig nice. Machen zwar meist keinen Sinn aber wer kann der kann 

Ich habe mal überlegt ob ich meinen Loop irgendwie in den Kreislauf von meinem Pool integriere. Problem wäre aber sicher das Chlor im Wasser und ob die Anschlüsse so einen Durchfluss aushalten bezweifel ich mal stark. 

Eine andere Idee war (als ich en PC noch im Keller hatte), ein Loch zum Nebenraum bohren und dort den Radiator hinzustellen. Das wäre durchaus machbar aber mittlerweile ist mein Zockerzimmer nicht mehr im Keller und auch diese Idee musste ich aufgeben.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein ganzer Pool? hehehehe, why not (gegebenenfalls über Wasser-Wasser Wärmetauscher).

Das wäre dann wirklich ein Loop mit *unglaublich* hoher Wärmekapazität. 
Das sollte bei/durch die entsprechend hohe Oberfläche auch passiv für gute Temperaturen sorgen ;D.

Was braucht es denn an Energie um einen Pool "normal" zu beheizen?


----------



## Joselman (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Puhh keine Ahnung. Ich könnte ihn über meine Heizung beheizen aber ich denke die Kosten wären ziemlich heftig. Sind immerhin ca. 51.000l Wasser. Also überlasse ich das heizen dann doch lieber der Sonne . 

Also Wärmetauscher wäre da überflüssig. Ich glaube der PC würde nicht mal eine messbare Temperaturveränderung bewirken.


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> oder ne Fußbodenheizung mit dem PC befeuern... sollte man nur drauf achten, das das ganze net über 30°C drüber geht... sonst muste noch nen Raum anklemmen



Wärmetauscher auf Kaltwasser vor dem Boiler vom Haus wäre auch interessant...

"Schaaaatz, geh gefälligst duschen, ich will zocken und brauch kaltes Wasser!"


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Puhh keine Ahnung. Ich könnte ihn über meine Heizung beheizen aber ich denke die Kosten wären ziemlich heftig. Sind immerhin ca. 51.000l Wasser. Also überlasse ich das heizen dann doch lieber der Sonne .
> 
> Also Wärmetauscher wäre da überflüssig. Ich glaube der PC würde nicht mal eine messbare Temperaturveränderung bewirken.



hm , mal überlegen


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet, dass man einem Kilogramm Wasser eine Energie von 4,182 Kilojoule zuführen muss, um es um 1 Kelvin zu erwärmen.



Wenn man diesen Pool jetzt in 10 Stunden von 20C° auf 30C° aufheizen wollte.

51.000 L/Kg x 4182 Joule = 213.282.000 Joule für 1 Kelvin x 10 = 2.132.820.000 Joule 
1 Joule = 1 Wattsekunde 

2.132.820.000 : 60 (sec) = 35.547.000 : 60 (min) = 592.450 : 10 (Std) = 59.245 Watt 10 Stunden lang 
Oder mit den ca. 3500 Watt einer Steckdose ca. 169 Stunden lang

Natürlich bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 100% und ohne dass der Pool in dieser Zeit wieder Energie verliert 


Also, jaaaa ich glaube es ist besser das nicht selbst zu machen .
(wenn ich es richtig verstanden und gerechnet habe)


----------



## tryndamer3 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey kann ich mal ne Frage einwerfen.

Hat einer schonmal eine Aqualis 450ml an einen stehenden Radiator verbaut? (120er Lüfter). Das ist gerade das letzte Detail, was ich bei mir nicht gelöst kriege


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe heute mal meine Wasserkühlung von den Mayhems Ultra Clear-Schläuchen endlich mal in schweißtreibender Arbeit auf die EK ZMT-Schläuche umgebaut. 
Es ist echt ein Kraftakt die Fittings festzudrehen... Aber dafür siehts relativ gut aus.  Nur noch sauber machen muss ich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun weiß ich aber auch, dass meine nächste Kühlflüssigkeit definitiv klar werden wird. Habe das mal grob mit einem Tuch rausgewischt, werde aber übernächste Woche mal ne frische Zahnbürste besorgen... Reicht das oder muss man noch mit Chemikalien nachhelfen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wasserkühlung lief gerade mal vier Monate oder so...


----------



## chaotium (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klares Wasser und Zahnbürste reicht, man braucht hier sicher kein Cilit Bang oder gar Chemie


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut. Werde ich das nächste Mal wenn ich Kühlflüssigkeit kaufen gehe auch gleich mal ne Zahnbürste mitbringen.
Werde ich dann auch gleich die ganze Kühlflüssigkeit mittauschen - ich frage mich nur gerade, wie ich den Kreislauf am Gescheitesten komplett entleert bekomme, heute habe ich ja zumindest den 360er-Radiator nicht entleert... 

Farbige Kühlflüssigkeit war echt ein Griff ins Klo - dank den mattschwarzen Schläuchen hat sich selbst die Optikfrage nun erledigt. Wobei ich auch nur das farbige DP Ultra gekauft habe, weil es im Gegensatz zum klaren DP Ultra zum Kaufzeitpunkt verfügbar war und obendrein sogar noch die günstigste Fertigmischung war... 
Wäre EK CryoFuel Clear oder AC DoubleProtect Ultra Clear die bessere Wahl?

EDIT: Noch eine Frage - würde es sich von der Kühlleistung her halbwegs lohnen, vom 360er+240er-Setup auf ein 360er+360er- oder 420+280er-Setup zu wechseln? Nach dem Release von Turing soll auch die Grafikkarte eingebunden werden.


----------



## chaotium (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Radifläche desto besser und nein das DP Ultra von Aquacomputer ist schon gut. Ich nutze aber seit 3 Jahren reines Destiliertes Wasser ohne Zusatz und hatte nie wieder Probleme


----------



## v3nom (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mehr Radifläche desto besser und nein das DP Ultra von Aquacomputer ist schon gut. Ich nutze aber seit 3 Jahren reines Destiliertes Wasser ohne Zusatz und hatte nie wieder Probleme



Definitv besser mehr Radifläche. Von 240+360 auf 2x360 (oder 420+280) wird sich der Sprung aber super dezent verhalten! Reines destiliertes Wasser als Lösung zu bewerben halte ich für fahrlässig! Die paar Euro für klare Flüssigkeit von EK, AC,... sind devinitv sinnvoll.


----------



## hellm (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon gelesen was FormatC am Samstag so erlebt hat? Ich glaube da war auch reines Destillat im Einsatz.
Aus der Redaktion: Man lernt es auf die harte Tour am besten – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Ich hab jetzt wieder ein halbes Jahr alles zusammen, GPU-Kühler und Wasser erneuert. Insgesamt ist das System mit CPU-Kühler, Pumpe und 2x Radiatoren aber schon 2 Jahre am laufen. Hab da jetzt keinen Bock aufzumachen, solange Wasserstand ok und Kühlleistung unverändert bleibt. Ich verwende das teure Fertigwasser von EK, ohne Farbstoffe.


----------



## micindustries (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



tryndamer3 schrieb:


> Hey kann ich mal ne Frage einwerfen.
> 
> Hat einer schonmal eine Aqualis 450ml an einen stehenden Radiator verbaut? (120er Lüfter). Das ist gerade das letzte Detail, was ich bei mir nicht gelöst kriege



Ich kann dir sagen dass es sich beim BeQuiet! Dark Base 900 super an die Halterungen für die HDDs machen lässt, beim Radi habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. Hast du ein Bild, wie der Einbau aussieht / aussehen soll?


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, mein Ziel ist es schon, vor einem Mora die maximale Radiatorfläche meines Cases auszunutzen - wäre in dem Fall halt 2x 360mm oder 1x 420 + 1x 280. 
Und ob meine EK-Pumpe stark genug für nen Mora (oder nen Phobya SuperNova) wäre...? 

Gewiss haben diese großen Radiatoren ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu den Radiatoren für den internen Gebrauch (der Phobya 1260 kostet weniger wie ein Alphacool XT45 420mm und ein XT45 280mm zusammen...), aber dann brauchts wieder ne dickere Pumpe. 
Also ist der Ton dahingehend also: Lieber das Setup so lassen und dafür irgendwann mal nen Mora dranhängen, richtig?  Wobei ich gerade grübel ob ich mir unter Umständen den Phobya 1260er auf Vorrat bestelle, den gibts mit 170€ inklusive 9 von den Nano-G 14-Lüftern gerade äußerst preiswert... 

Destilliertes Wasser wäre mir zu heiß... Keine Lust, dass sich meine Wasserkühlung in ein Terrarium verwandelt... 
Wie v3nom meinte, die paar Euros für klare Kühlflüssigkeiten sind bei einer Wasserkühlung der geringste Preisposten...


----------



## DOcean (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gewiss haben diese großen Radiatoren ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu den Radiatoren für den internen Gebrauch (der Phobya 1260 kostet weniger wie ein Alphacool XT45 420mm und ein XT45 280mm zusammen...), aber dann brauchts wieder ne dickere Pumpe.
> Also ist der Ton dahingehend also: Lieber das Setup so lassen und dafür irgendwann mal nen Mora dranhängen, richtig?  Wobei ich gerade grübel ob ich mir unter Umständen den Phobya 1260er auf Vorrat bestelle, den gibts mit 170€ inklusive 9 von den Nano-G 14-Lüftern gerade äußerst preiswert...



Warum sollte ein dickere Pumpe notwendig sein? Nur weil der Kreislauf länger wird?

Wo gibts den Phoby gerade günstig?


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



hellm schrieb:


> Schon gelesen was FormatC am Samstag so erlebt hat? Ich glaube da war auch reines Destillat im Einsatz.
> Aus der Redaktion: Man lernt es auf die harte Tour am besten – Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Auf der Seite steht irgendwas von "Achtung: Dieser Beitrag enthält Ekel er*re*gende Bilder. Das Lesen erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr!", nur finde ich auf der Seite nix. Bin nun ja schon etwas angefixt. Wo gibts diese Bilder?


----------



## v3nom (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dich kann nur das harte Zeug schocken 

FormatC war das auch nicht, eher der Kollege.


----------



## hellm (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> FormatC war das auch nicht, eher der Kollege.



Shhh.. bin ich doch einfach mal davon ausgangen.. sorry..


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein dickere Pumpe notwendig sein? Nur weil der Kreislauf länger wird?
> 
> Wo gibts den Phoby gerade günstig?


Naja, so ein extrem großer Radiator und dann noch die deutlich erhöhte Kreislauflänge hätten mich jetzt zu der Annahme verleitet...

Zum Phobya 1260:
Phobya Xtreme SUPERNOVA 1260 Radiator - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Mit den 9 Nano-G 140mm-Lüftern 170€ finde ich schon verdammt günstig - ich meine, für den Phobya-Radiator gibts auch vergleichbares Zubehörmaterial wie beim Mo-Ra (dessen Finnen nur aus Alu sind und dessen Zubehör echt teuer ist)...
170€ für Radiator + Lüfter, dann brauchts noch für ein paar Kröten Standfüße und Schlauch (intelligenterweise noch Schnellkupplungen...) und das wars, günstiger bekommt man nicht so viel Kühlleistung. Nur das Problem mit den nicht vorhandenen Schlauchdurchführungen an meinem Define R6 wäre da ein kleines, aber lösbares Problem (Schlauch durch die Slotblenden quetschen...).


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Definitv besser mehr Radifläche. Von 240+360 auf 2x360 (oder 420+280) wird sich der Sprung aber super dezent verhalten! Reines destiliertes Wasser als Lösung zu bewerben halte ich für fahrlässig! Die paar Euro für klare Flüssigkeit von EK, AC,... sind devinitv sinnvoll.



Der Grund? Nicht immer so ein zeugs schreiben und dann fehlt die Begründung.


----------



## Rarek (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Der Grund? Nicht immer so ein zeugs schreiben und dann fehlt die Begründung.



ein Grund gegen reines Dest Wasser ist z.B. das eine DDC Pumpe nicht damit betrieben werden darf
denn  der Grund ist ganz simpel: im fertiggemisch sind schmierstoffe drinne  die diese Pumpe zwingend benötigt (u.a. läuft sie dann auch leiser)

ich hatte es z.B. das sich mein Rotor festgefressen hatte, als ich nur dest Wasser genutzt hatte


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das soll angeblich bei der Aquastream Ultimate was ich habe auch so sein.
Ich nutze bei mir DP Ultra als Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das soll angeblich bei der Aquastream Ultimate was ich habe auch so sein.
> Ich nutze bei mir DP Ultra als Kühlflüssigkeit.


Eine Pumpe, die aus der Eheim Serie stammt, benötigt keine Schmierstoffe. Da sie eigentlich für Aquarium gebaut werden, ist es nicht notwendig. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ein Grund gegen reines Dest Wasser ist z.B. das eine DDC Pumpe nicht damit betrieben werden darf
> denn  der Grund ist ganz simpel: im fertiggemisch sind schmierstoffe drinne  die diese Pumpe zwingend benötigt (u.a. läuft sie dann auch leiser)



Well...
Ich hab nur das drin (?4,94*/1L) 1L Nanoxia Coolforce CF No1 Aqua Pure Water bi-destilliertes | Mindfactory.de
mit ner DDC310...
Wirklich so problematisch? So viel ist die bis jetzt noch nciht gelaufen, kann man das Zeug irgendwie nachkippen? 

Greetz


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Eine Pumpe, die aus der Eheim Serie stammt, benötigt keine Schmierstoffe. Da sie eigentlich für Aquarium gebaut werden, ist es nicht notwendig.


Da hast du auch sicherlich recht, laut Hersteller wird dennoch das DP Ultra empfohlen.
https://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/aquastream_ultimate/aquastream_ultimate_flyer_deutsch.pdf

Bzw:


> Zulässiges Kühlmedium: DP Ultra, alternativ Wasser mit max. 30 % Glykol


Quelle: Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquastream ULTIMATE 41108

Verwende aber mein DP Ultra wegen dem Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da hast du auch sicherlich recht, laut Hersteller wird dennoch das DP Ultra empfohlen.
> https://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/aquastream_ultimate/aquastream_ultimate_flyer_deutsch.pdf
> 
> Bzw:
> ...



So steht es auch im Shop:
Funktionseinschränkungen: Die Berechnung des Durchflusses ist nicht möglich, wenn sich eine weitere Pumpe zusätzlich im Wasserkreislauf befindet! Die Durchflussermittlung ist auf die Viskosität von DP Ultra abgestimmt. Mit anderen Kühlmitteln oder reinem Wasser sind die Messwerte ungenauer!

Daher kann sie ohne Probleme mit reinen Wasser betrieben werden. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> ein Grund gegen reines Dest Wasser ist z.B. das eine DDC Pumpe nicht damit betrieben werden darf
> denn  der Grund ist ganz simpel: im fertiggemisch sind schmierstoffe drinne  die diese Pumpe zwingend benötigt (u.a. läuft sie dann auch leiser)
> 
> ich hatte es z.B. das sich mein Rotor festgefressen hatte, als ich nur dest Wasser genutzt hatte



Die Lowara DDC ist (und war auch schon zu Laing-Zeiten) für den Betrieb mit reinem Wasser freigegeben.


----------



## Muxxer (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop, hab in 13 j wakü seit 2016 die zweite DDC und die erste lief 10 J mit dest. Wasser problemlos 
Kenn keine pumpen die so stabil wie die Laings sind


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Muxxer schrieb:


> Jop, hab in 13 j wakü seit 2016 die zweite DDC und die erste lief 10 J mit dest. Wasser problemlos
> Kenn keine pumpen die so stabil wie die Laings sind


Meine Eheim 1046 läuft seit 2004 und bis heute kein Problem oder Ausfall. Selbst beim 6 Monate Dauerlauf, kein Problem. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmare09 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnt ihr mir eine Heißluftpistole zum Biegen von Hardtubes empfehlen? Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass Hardtube-Anfänger bin und nicht plane  ein Build nach dem anderen zu bauen und dementsprechend nicht sehr häufig biegen werde.
Ist eine Heißluftpistole mit (stufenlos) einstellbarer Temperatur nötig oder ist es bei den einfacheren Modellen mit nur zwei Stufen ausreichend einfach die Entfernung von Rohr zur Düse zu erhöhen, damit keine Blasen u.ä. entstehen?


----------



## Rarek (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Lowara DDC ist (und war auch schon zu Laing-Zeiten) für den Betrieb mit reinem Wasser freigegeben.



ok, dann muss es etwas anderes gewesen sein, was meine Pumpe damals zum kratzen und schließlich zum stillstand gebracht hat... 
warscheinlich die weichmacher der PVC Schläuche, die ich damals noch drinne hatte, wo ich dann auch ziemlich zügig nach doppelter loop Grundreinigung auf Norprene + DP Ultra umgestiegen bin und seit dem keine Probleme mehr hatte


----------



## chaotium (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

es ist doch logisch dass ein Hersteller, siehe EKWB oder Aquacomputer, ihre eigenen Kühlmittel nur erlauben. So bekommt man seine Produkte los und Kohle kommt herein.
Und es ist völlig glasklar, wenn man seine Wakü nicht wartet, dass alles versifft. Egal ob bei reinem Wasser oder den anderen Pampen an Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## Rarek (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte man seine WaKü also alle 6 Wochen reinigen, so wie ich es musste, weil meine dann 7 Wochen alte Pumpe gestreikt hatte?


----------



## chaotium (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

nö ich mach es alle 6 monate, dazwischen schaue ich einfach ob sich was im AGB befindet oder in den Kühlblöcken ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine Heißluftpistole zum Biegen von Hardtubes empfehlen? Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass Hardtube-Anfänger bin und nicht plane  ein Build nach dem anderen zu bauen und dementsprechend nicht sehr häufig biegen werde.
> Ist eine Heißluftpistole mit (stufenlos) einstellbarer Temperatur nötig oder ist es bei den einfacheren Modellen mit nur zwei Stufen ausreichend einfach die Entfernung von Rohr zur Düse zu erhöhen, damit keine Blasen u.ä. entstehen?



Also ich habe die EINHELL TH-HA 2000/1. Auf Stufe 1, Perfekt.
Am wichtigsten ist der Biegeschlauch, der sollte ganz wenig spiel im der Hardtube haben, sonst klappt es nicht.


----------



## Rarek (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> nö ich mach es alle 6 monate, dazwischen schaue ich einfach ob sich was im AGB befindet oder in den Kühlblöcken ^^



ich mach jährlich und hab absolut garnichts in den Blöcken gehabt bei der letzen Reinigung nach nem Jahr - und AGB kann ich gut einsehen - hoffen wir mal, dass ich suppe erkenne, bevor sie größeren schaden anrichtet ^^


----------



## Joselman (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine Heißluftpistole zum Biegen von Hardtubes empfehlen? Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass Hardtube-Anfänger bin und nicht plane  ein Build nach dem anderen zu bauen und dementsprechend nicht sehr häufig biegen werde.
> Ist eine Heißluftpistole mit (stufenlos) einstellbarer Temperatur nötig oder ist es bei den einfacheren Modellen mit nur zwei Stufen ausreichend einfach die Entfernung von Rohr zur Düse zu erhöhen, damit keine Blasen u.ä. entstehen?



Alphacool HardTube Heat Gun Pro 2000W | Acrylrohr Werkzeuge | Werkzeuge | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die kann man perfekt hinstellen um die Tubes zu erwärmen. Auf Stufe 2 sind die Tubes auch schnell biegbar ohne das sich Blasen bilder usw. Ständiges drehen beim erwärem natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Shutterfly (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine Heißluftpistole zum Biegen von Hardtubes empfehlen? Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass Hardtube-Anfänger bin und nicht plane  ein Build nach dem anderen zu bauen und dementsprechend nicht sehr häufig biegen werde.
> Ist eine Heißluftpistole mit (stufenlos) einstellbarer Temperatur nötig oder ist es bei den einfacheren Modellen mit nur zwei Stufen ausreichend einfach die Entfernung von Rohr zur Düse zu erhöhen, damit keine Blasen u.ä. entstehen?



Ja, die ist teuer. Aber hier bist auch in einem Semi-Profi-Bereich: Steinel Heissluftpistole HL 2020 E im Koffer, Inkl. 9mm Reduzierduse, 2200 W Heissluftfon, LCD-Display, 80deg-630degC: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Gradzahl lässt sich in 10er Schritten einstellen und sie ist verdammt leise.


----------



## DOcean (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ja, die ist teuer. Aber hier bist auch in einem Semi-Profi-Bereich: Steinel Heissluftpistole HL 2020 E im Koffer, Inkl. 9mm Reduzierduse, 2200 W Heissluftfon, LCD-Display, 80deg-630degC: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> Gradzahl lässt sich in 10er Schritten einstellen und sie ist verdammt leise.



dann aber auch gleich mit Reflektordüse, bzw. ich würde eh eine mit Reflektordüse nehmen...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ja, die ist teuer. Aber hier bist auch in einem Semi-Profi-Bereich: Steinel Heissluftpistole HL 2020 E im Koffer, Inkl. 9mm Reduzierduse, 2200 W Heissluftfon, LCD-Display, 80deg-630degC: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> Gradzahl lässt sich in 10er Schritten einstellen und sie ist verdammt leise.


Viel zu Teuer, die EINHELL ist genau so gut und kostet weniger als 20€

https://www.obi.de/heissluftgeraete...MItJeZ--2H3AIVlI4YCh1hzQhXEAQYASABEgIhffD_BwE 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzer Hinweis in die Runde. Wir werden bald eine neue Großbestellung von Barrow Anschlüssen und Adaptern machen. Wer sich einen bestimmten Adapter wünscht, kann sich bitte im Community Thread melden, dann sammel ich das Feedback, und wir werten das dann intern aus, ob wir unser bestehendes Sortiment erweitern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> es ist doch logisch dass ein Hersteller, siehe EKWB oder Aquacomputer, ihre eigenen Kühlmittel nur erlauben. So bekommt man seine Produkte los und Kohle kommt herein.
> Und es ist völlig glasklar, wenn man seine Wakü nicht wartet, dass alles versifft. Egal ob bei reinem Wasser oder den anderen Pampen an Flüssigkeiten.



EK empfiehlt zwar hauseigene Produkte, schreibt aber keine bestimmte Kühlflüssigkeit vor.




Rarek schrieb:


> sollte man seine WaKü also alle 6 Wochen reinigen, so wie ich es musste, weil meine dann 7 Wochen alte Pumpe gestreikt hatte?



Also ich reinige meine im Schnitt eher alle 6 Jahre, auch wenn bei Bastelarbeiten zwischendurch immer wieder ein Teil des Wassers gewechselt wird. Ein Pumpenausfall nach 7 Wochen hat vermutlich andere Ursachen.


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> es ist doch logisch dass ein Hersteller, siehe EKWB oder Aquacomputer, ihre eigenen Kühlmittel nur erlauben. So bekommt man seine Produkte los und Kohle kommt herein.
> Und es ist völlig glasklar, wenn man seine Wakü nicht wartet, dass alles versifft. Egal ob bei reinem Wasser oder den anderen Pampen an Flüssigkeiten.


Da möchte ich kurz einhaken: wir haben immer mal wieder Kunden, die bei uns auflaufen, und sich über Korrossion oder abblätternde Nickelbeschichtung beschweren, gerne in GPU Kühlern mit Plexideckel. Da sie das Problem in UNSEREM Produkt sehen, gehen sie oft davon aus, dass auch UNSER Produkt mangelhaft sein müsste. Der Punkt ist aber, dass die allermeisten Wasserkühlungen aus vielen unterschiedlichen Komponenten von vielen unterschiedlichen Herstellern bestehen, die dann noch über oftmals eine Vielzahl von Flüssigkeiten und -zusätzen miteinander in Kontakt gebracht werden. Eine abblätternde Nickelschicht hängt zum Beispiel gerne mal an einer "Silver kill coil" und bestimmten Bioziden, die in vielen Systemen eingesetzt werden. Und oft lässt sich auch nicht mit letztendlicher Sicherheit herausfinden, wie viel Anteile von welcher Flüssigkeit sich gerade im System befanden, und ob die bemängelte Korrossion schon viel länger besteht und jetzt erst aufgefallen ist. Das dem Nutzer klar zu machen ist manchmal ganz schön kompliziert.
Wenn man aber ein eigenes fluid auf dem Markt hat, bei dem man die chemischen Eigenschaften genau kennt und kontrollieren kann, kann man durch eine solche "nur mit unserem Kühlmittel bvenutzen" - Klausel schonmal mehrere der wichtigsten Unsicherheitsfaktoren bei der Fern-Fehleranalyse ausschließen.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine Heißluftpistole zum Biegen von Hardtubes empfehlen? Ich sollte dazu sagen, dass Hardtube-Anfänger bin und nicht plane  ein Build nach dem anderen zu bauen und dementsprechend nicht sehr häufig biegen werde.
> Ist eine Heißluftpistole mit (stufenlos) einstellbarer Temperatur nötig oder ist es bei den einfacheren Modellen mit nur zwei Stufen ausreichend einfach die Entfernung von Rohr zur Düse zu erhöhen, damit keine Blasen u.ä. entstehen?



Also, dazu sei gesagt, wenn du Acryl HTs verbauen möchtest, tue dir den Gefallen und besorge dir ne gute/teuere (Steinel z.B.) die per Temperaturwahl regeln kannst, das du für Acryl höhere Temperaturen sicher und gleichmäßig erreichen musst. PETG ist dahingehend deutlich anspruchsloser. Habe mit ner "billigen" Heatgun von OBI gleich mit Acryl angefangen und hatte da weniger Spass, als jetzt mit der gleichen Gun mit PETG. Ich habe zwar auch mehr Erfahrung, aber im Nachhinein werde ich mir bei Acryl beim nächsten Mal sicher eine besser regelbare Pistole besorgen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Zunächst möchte ich PETG verarbeiten aber Acryl werde ich sicherlich auch irgendwann mal in Angriff nehmen 

Leider sind die Heißluftpistolen mit Temperaturwahl und LCD mit deutlicher über 70€ relativ teuer. Die Steinel HL 1920E ist stufenlos verstellbar, allerdings kann man nirgendwo nachlesen welche Temperatur auf welcher Stufe erreicht wird. Das finde ich ziemlich unpraktisch. 
Passiert es denn so schnell, dass man die Zieltemperatur überschreitet und es zu Bläschen usw. kommt? Man merkt doch wann PETG (wesentlich früher) oder Acryl beweglich genug zum biegen werden oder irre ich mich da?! 
Ich habe mir extra mehrere Meter Rohr bestellt, um ein Gefühl für das Material und den optimalen Biegezeitpunkt zu bekommen.


----------



## Joselman (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

70,-€ ausgeben ist auch völlig unsinnig. Die Heat Gun die ich verlinkt habe funktioniert auf Stufe 2 perfekt! Das Teil kostet 19,-€

YouTube

Wie gesagt wenn du die Tubes in Bewegung hälst beim erwärmen dann wirst du nicht einmal Blasen bekommen. Du musst auch nicht ewig lange erwärmen. Das dauert keine Minute und du kannst die Rohre biegen.  Ich habe auch das erstemal Hardtubes verbaut und nicht einmal Bläschen gehabt.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> [...]
> Also ich reinige meine im Schnitt eher alle 6 Jahre, auch wenn bei Bastelarbeiten zwischendurch immer wieder ein Teil des Wassers gewechselt wird. Ein Pumpenausfall nach 7 Wochen hat vermutlich andere Ursachen.



in meinem Fall hat sich der Stillstand erledigt gehabt, seit ich Glycol haltiges Wasser im loop habe
ich denke dem Rotor fehlte einfach das Schmiermittel um sich von der Keramikkugel zu lösen o.ä.

oder das CKC war mit seiner Säure drinne zu agressiv zu werke gegangen - ich weiß es nicht wirklich, aber DP Ultra ist echt ein segen gewesen, nachdem ich immer wieder blaues wasser hatte weil irgendwas gelöst wurde ^^


----------



## Shutterfly (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> 70,-€ ausgeben ist auch völlig unsinnig. Die Heat Gun die ich verlinkt habe funktioniert auf Stufe 2 perfekt! Das Teil kostet 19,-€



Naja, hier spielt auch eine gewisse Einstellungssache mit rein. Ich gebe lieber 50 Euro zu viel für ein gutes Produkt aus als Alphacool nur einen Cent in den Rachen zu werfen 

Außerdem find ich ein einstellbarer Temperaturbereich gerade bei Acryl (ich biege nur Acryl und keine Cola-Flaschen) angenehmer ist. Insgesamt haben mich zum Kauf der 70 Euro Maschine folgende Dinge bewogen, die natürlich nur für mich gelten:

- Grundsätzlich kaufe ich lieber Geräte eine oder zwei Stufe oberhalb meines derzeit benötigten "Professionalitätsgrades", da schlechtes Werkzeug immer die Ideen und Fähigkeiten limitiert
- War für mich die Lautstärke ein wichtiger Punkt und das Gerät ist leise, wirklich leise. Ich habe schon um 22:00 Uhr im Wohnzimmer gearbeitet und am nächsten Tag ein Nachbarn gefragt - man hat nichts gehört und unser Haus ist leider eher hellhörig
- Das Gerät heizt sehr schnell auf, hält die Hitze konstant
- Punktgenaue Temperatureinstellung

Das muss letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Es wurde nach einem Gerät gefragt, ich habe meine Meinung kundgetan


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Naja, hier spielt auch eine gewisse Einstellungssache mit rein. Ich gebe lieber 50 Euro zu viel für ein gutes Produkt aus als Alphacool nur einen Cent in den Rachen zu werfen



Willst du mir das erklären?  Meine Erfahrungen mit ALC waren bis jetzt eigentlich eher positiv, bis auf den Punkt, dass die da wohl zu doof sind, Gewinde zu schneiden 

EDIT:
Hat jemand sowas schonmal verbaut?
LCD Temperature Display V3 + G1/4″ Plug Sensor — XSPC - Performance PC Water Cooling
Wie gut funktioniert das? Und verstehe ich das richtig, dass man einfach den Sensor zB. in den AGB schraubt, und das dann läuft?
Wäre eigentlich ganz cool das in der Netzteilabdeckung einzulassen


----------



## Shutterfly (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Willst du mir das erklären?  Meine Erfahrungen mit AC waren bis jetzt eigentlich eher positiv, bis auf den Punkt, dass die da wohl zu doof sind, Gewinde zu schneiden



Sollte gerade "eigentlich" arbeiten, daher muss ich allenfalls vertrösten. Ich habe mir hier im Forum aber angewöhnt meine persönliche Meinung zu ALC (AC ist Aquacomputer, böser Abkürzungsfehler den du da machst) nicht permanent darzulegen , da hier eher ein Pro-ALC-Lager im Forum ist.

Kurz zusammengefasst ohne konkrete Beispiele:

- Schlechtes P/L bei vielen Produkten
- Miese Qualitätskontrolle
- Marketing zum Fremdschämen

Das ist letzte nun extrem subjektiv, jedoch für mich keine seriöse Firma. Ich verlange nicht, dass jeder einen Stock im Arsch hat aber ich verweise nur auf das "legendäre" Ich-zeige-wie-stabil-unter-AGB-ist-und-Ticke-voll-aus Video. Der Moment, wo ich einer Firma Geld gebe, muss sich für mich "gut" und "richtig" anfühlen. Das tut es bei ALC einfach nicht. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für EKWB.

Da gibt es genug andere Firmen, wo ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wurde direkt korrigiert 
Ich bin eigentlich fast nur auf Arbeit hier im Forum 
Miese QK kann ich aber bestätigen, von 8 Gewinden musst ich 3 nachschneiden, bei 2 Anderen schrauben musste ich die Hälfte abschleifen, weil die sonst garnicht reingegangen sind 


> "legendäre" Ich-zeige-wie-stabil-unter-AGB-ist-und-Ticke-voll-aus Video


Link? 

Warum bei EKWB auch nicht?

Interessiert mich einfach


----------



## Shutterfly (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Miese QK kann ich aber bestätigen, von 8 Gewinden musst ich 3 nachschneiden, bei 2 Anderen schrauben musste ich die Hälfte abschleifen, weil die sonst garnicht reingegangen sind



Siehste. Und dafür geben Leute freiwillig Geld aus. Hatten bislang aber nie einen HWLabs Radiator in der Hand, kostet ja auch immerhin das Doppelte. Aber erst dann merkt man eigentlich was für eine billige Qualität man da kauft.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Link?



YouTube




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Warum bei EKWB auch nicht?



Gleicher Grund wie bei ALC. P/L passt nicht, Qualitätssicherung oft nicht gut. Kannst ja mal google Fragen, wie viele Leute mit EKWB und deren Nickelschicht Probleme haben. Wobei ich EKWB zugute halten muss, dass sie wirklich ein breites Spektrum an Karten und Boards abdecken. Jedoch kostet dort eine billige Acetal-GPU-Version so viel wie eine Plexi-Nickel-Version deutscher Hersteller.

Beide Firmen sind einfach zu teuer. Werden jedoch leider durch ihr gutes Marketing massiv gehyped und jeder Depp kauft die Produkte blind weil in so ziemlich jedem Youtube-Video irgendwo EKWB auftaucht. Findet man ja fast nur noch in englischen Videos. Das hier aber ggf. Verträge und hartes Sponsoring und eben nicht Qualität oder Überzeugung der Grund ist, blickt kaum jmd.

Im deutschen Raum ist dafür ALC präsenter, auch aufgrund von Marketing und Sponsoring. Leute sehen, dass es überall verwendet wird und denken es wäre daher automatisch gut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Naja, hier spielt auch eine gewisse Einstellungssache mit rein. Ich gebe lieber 50 Euro zu viel für ein gutes Produkt aus als Alphacool nur einen Cent in den Rachen zu werfen
> 
> Außerdem find ich ein einstellbarer Temperaturbereich gerade bei Acryl (ich biege nur Acryl und keine Cola-Flaschen) angenehmer ist. Insgesamt haben mich zum Kauf der 70 Euro Maschine folgende Dinge bewogen, die natürlich nur für mich gelten:
> 
> ...



So ein Quatsch.
Wie ist denn der Schmerzpunkt von Acryl? Und hast Du ihn mit der jeweiligen toleranz eingestellt?
Viele Hersteller vom Elektronik Werkzeug, stellen dieses nicht mehr her, sondern von sub Unternehmen, diese Stellen auch die Günstigen her.
Meine EINHELL ist unter 2 Minuten bereit bei Stufe 1.
Ich habe auch Acryl Rohre und das biegen ist reine Gefühl und Erfahrungssache. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Painkilleraxel (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Willst du mir das erklären?  Meine Erfahrungen mit ALC waren bis jetzt eigentlich eher positiv, bis auf den Punkt, dass die da wohl zu doof sind, Gewinde zu schneiden
> 
> EDIT:
> Hat jemand sowas schonmal verbaut?
> ...



Von den Dingern hab ich 2 Stück.
Eins in Blau (Kalt Wassser Temp.) und eins in Rot (Warm Wasser Temp.)  und hatte die zusammen mit einer Doppelaufnahme-Blende für laufwerksschacht vorne im PC montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Rahmen: Frontblende | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Es gibt diese auch mit Inline Temp. Füller,also einen zwischen Schlauch setzten und nicht wie hier als AGB Fühler.

Hier verschiedene Fühler ausführungenn und auch verschiedene Frab und auch Art der Anzeige:Temp. Anzeige | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Diese benötigen nur eine Stromquelle und gut.Denn Sensor im Loop Setzten und schon bekommt man den Wert angezeigt.
Jetzt mit dem Aquero 6  LT und meinem Kyros Next mit VISION´s Anzeige,wo ich mir als Wechseldes Laufband  verschiedene Temp. Werte und Delta anzeige lassen fallen diese Displayanzeigen weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als  ich mein Aquero 6 bekam,hab ich einfach die Temp.Fühler im Loop gelassen,dass Display abgeschnitten und ausgebaut und die Temp.Fühler ans Aquero 6 angeschlossen,haben die selber Ohm stärke.
So war dass nicht um sonst mit den Displays.


----------



## Shutterfly (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Schmerzpunkt von Acryl?



160°C, und was bringt uns das nun?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Viele Hersteller vom Elektronik Werkzeug, stellen dieses nicht mehr her, sondern von sub Unternehmen, diese Stellen auch die Günstigen her.



Und zu den vielen gehört auch meine Steinel? Wenn ja, von welchem Sub-Unternehmen wird diese herstellt? Welche weiteren Marken werden davon hergestellt? Oder was willst nur mit nun damit sagen?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Meine EINHELL ist unter 2 Minuten bereit bei Stufe 1.



Meine Steinel benötigt weniger als 60 Sekunden für die eingestellten 450°C. Und nun?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Acryl Rohre und das biegen ist reine Gefühl und Erfahrungssache.



Cool und nun? Zeige mir kurz die Stelle wo ich etwas Gegenteiliges behauptet habe?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.



Den einzigen Quatsch, welchen ich hier sehe ist die Tatsache, dass du irgendwie nicht verstehen magst, dass ich mein Geld, wofür ich arbeiten gehe, gerne für hochpreisigere Dinge ausgebe, sofern ich den Gegenwert als gegeben empfinde. Und wieso habe ich oben begründet. Du kannst gerne meine vier Punkte einzeln zitieren und einzeln schreiben, weswegen meine Steinel diesen Punkt nicht erfüllt. Und während du das tust, hälst du dir am besten fest im Hinterkopf: Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass eine andere Maschine das nicht auch könnte. Darum geht es hier nicht. Es geht schlichtweg darum, weswegen ich dieses Gerät für mich gekauft habe.

Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann feier deine 20 Euro Maschine und freu dich darüber. Ich führe hier jedenfalls kein Produktvergleich durch sondern beantworte die Frage, welches Produkt ich empfehlen würde.


----------



## Joselman (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage war doch 



> Ist eine Heißluftpistole mit (stufenlos) einstellbarer Temperatur nötig oder ist es bei den einfacheren Modellen mit nur zwei Stufen ausreichend einfach die Entfernung von Rohr zur Düse zu erhöhen, damit keine Blasen u.ä. entstehen?



Nötig? nein
2 Stufen ausreichend? ja

Nur in Bezug auf diese Frage habe ich geschrieben das 70,-€ auszugeben sinnlos ist. Ich maße mir gar nicht an über deinen Fön zu urteilen da ich das Teil nicht besitze und auch noch nie in den Händen hatte.


----------



## Shutterfly (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Nur in Bezug auf diese Frage habe ich geschrieben das 70,-€ auszugeben sinnlos ist.



Wieso soll das sinnlos sein? Der Sinn ist, dass man einen Heißluftfön für seine Arbeit bekommt. Der Sinn ist vollkommen klar und verständlich denke ich. Was hier gemeint wird ist wohl die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Vielleicht reicht ein 20 Euro Fön für das gleiche Ergebnis. Kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, habe ich noch nie fürs Biegen verwendet


----------



## Nightmare09 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich wollte damit keine längere Diskussion anstoßen 

Ich werde mir wohl ein Modell mit wenigstens einstellbarer Temperatur anschaffen.
Ich werde einfach die verschiedenen Stufen mit PETG bzw. Acryl nach und nach durchgehen und sobald Blasen o.ä. zu sehen sind werde ich ja ungefähr wissen, welche Temperatur auf den entsprechenden Stufen erzeugt werden. 
Bei den niedrigen Temperaturen ist das ja kein langwieriges Experiment...


----------



## micindustries (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit keine längere Diskussion anstoßen
> 
> Ich werde mir wohl ein Modell mit wenigstens einstellbarer Temperatur anschaffen.
> Ich werde einfach die verschiedenen Stufen mit PETG bzw. Acryl nach und nach durchgehen und sobald Blasen o.ä. zu sehen sind werde ich ja ungefähr wissen, welche Temperatur auf den entsprechenden Stufen erzeugt werden.
> Bei den niedrigen Temperaturen ist das ja kein langwieriges Experiment...



Für gewöhnlich ist eine Karte oder Anleitung dabei, wieviel Grad Celsius auf jeder Stufe erreicht werden. Das sollte dir langwierige Experimente und auch Blasenbildung ersparen  Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim basteln und biegen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> 160°C, und was bringt uns das nun?


Und welche offset muss du dabei berechnen?




Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und zu den vielen gehört auch meine Steinel? Wenn ja, von welchem Sub-Unternehmen wird diese herstellt? Welche weiteren Marken werden davon hergestellt? Oder was willst nur mit nun damit sagen?



Wenn ich sie da hätte könnte ich es prüfen.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Meine Steinel benötigt weniger als 60 Sekunden für die eingestellten 450°C. Und nun?



Nix und nun?



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Cool und nun? Zeige mir kurz die Stelle wo ich etwas Gegenteiliges behauptet habe?


Hab ich ein Gegenteil behautet?




Shutterfly schrieb:


> Den einzigen Quatsch, welchen ich hier sehe ist die Tatsache, dass du irgendwie nicht verstehen magst, dass ich mein Geld, wofür ich arbeiten gehe, gerne für hochpreisigere Dinge ausgebe, sofern ich den Gegenwert als gegeben empfinde. Und wieso habe ich oben begründet. Du kannst gerne meine vier Punkte einzeln zitieren und einzeln schreiben, weswegen meine Steinel diesen Punkt nicht erfüllt. Und während du das tust, hälst du dir am besten fest im Hinterkopf: Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass eine andere Maschine das nicht auch könnte. Darum geht es hier nicht. Es geht schlichtweg darum, weswegen ich dieses Gerät für mich gekauft habe.


Es kommt aber so rüber, das günstigen Maschinen nur  sind.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann feier deine 20 Euro Maschine und freu dich darüber. Ich führe hier jedenfalls kein Produktvergleich durch sondern beantworte die Frage, welches Produkt ich empfehlen würde.


Deine Antworten vermitteln aber ein anderen Eindruck.


----------



## Rarek (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

müsst ihr euren Kindergartenstreit unbedingt hier abhalten?
wenn ihr es unbedingt nötig habt, nehmt bitte PN's...


----------



## Nightmare09 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich ist eine Karte oder Anleitung dabei, wieviel Grad Celsius auf jeder Stufe erreicht werden. Das sollte dir langwierige Experimente und auch Blasenbildung ersparen  Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim basteln und biegen



Leider ist dem nicht so. Ich hbe einige Anleitungen verschiedener Geräte angeschaut und dort steht nur eine Temperatur für die Stufen 1,2 usw. aber nicht für die Stufen, die man meist mit einem Drehpoti einstellen kann. Dazu schweigen sich die Anleitungen aus.


----------



## micindustries (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Leider ist dem nicht so. Ich hbe einige Anleitungen verschiedener Geräte angeschaut und dort steht nur eine Temperatur für die Stufen 1,2 usw. aber nicht für die Stufen, die man meist mit einem Drehpoti einstellen kann. Dazu schweigen sich die Anleitungen aus.



Das ist natürlich blöd. Wenn es dich interessiert schau ich morgen mal, was ich für eine habe (ist glaube auch eine Steinel), und was die Anleitung da sagt.


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre sehr nett von dir!


----------



## micindustries (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr nett von dir!



Ich musste etwas "tricksen". Ich habe eine Steinel 1910E, die gibt es aber nicht mehr. Nachfolger ist, mit kleinen Verbesserungen, die 1920E. Die Leistungswerte sind aber fast gleich. Die 1920E kostet ~70€. Mit meiner 1910 bin ich sehr zufrieden, und es gibt einiges an Zubehör.

/edit: Bin eben über die originale Bedienungsanleitung gestolpert (ich sag ja, wer aufräumt ist nur zu faul zum suchen ). Die 1910E hat auf Stufe 1 50°C, auf 2 und 3 dann 50 - 600°C. Die Temperatur ist dann in den 9 Stufen regulierbar, die das Stellrad hergibt. Leider stehen für diese tatsächlich keine Temperaturbereiche dabei. Die Stufen 1 - 3 beziehen sich auf die Gebläsestufen, die nur den Luftdurchlass/min wiedergeben, und eben den Temperaturbereich für den sie gedacht sind. Ab der 2010E ist ein LCD dabei, das die Temperatur anzeigt. So auch bei der 2020E, die dann aber auch fast 100€ kostet.

Hier ein Auszug aus der Anleitung für die 1920E:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könntent ihr für sowas einen extra Tread aufmachen?

Hier ist der Wakü Tread und nicht wie warm wird meine Heißluft tröte .__.


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Ich musste etwas "tricksen". Ich habe eine Steinel 1910E, die gibt es aber nicht mehr. Nachfolger ist, mit kleinen Verbesserungen, die 1920E. Die Leistungswerte sind aber fast gleich. Die 1920E kostet ~70€. Mit meiner 1910 bin ich sehr zufrieden, und es gibt einiges an Zubehör.
> 
> /edit: Bin eben über die originale Bedienungsanleitung gestolpert (ich sag ja, wer aufräumt ist nur zu faul zum suchen ). Die 1910E hat auf Stufe 1 50°C, auf 2 und 3 dann 50 - 600°C. Die Temperatur ist dann in den 9 Stufen regulierbar, die das Stellrad hergibt. Leider stehen für diese tatsächlich keine Temperaturbereiche dabei. Die Stufen 1 - 3 beziehen sich auf die Gebläsestufen, die nur den Luftdurchlass/min wiedergeben, und eben den Temperaturbereich für den sie gedacht sind. Ab der 2010E ist ein LCD dabei, das die Temperatur anzeigt. So auch bei der 2020E, die dann aber auch fast 100€ kostet.



Danke sehr. Die Anleitung hatte ich mir auch schon mal online angesehen. Experimentieren wird wohl am einfachsten sein. Damit dürfte das Thema Heißluftpistole erledigt sein.


----------



## micindustries (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Könntent ihr für sowas einen extra Tread aufmachen?
> 
> Hier ist der Wakü Tread und nicht wie warm wird meine Heißluft tröte .__.



Es ging ja um das biegen von Hardtubes, mit einem kurzen Exkurs zu einem Teil der benötigten Gegenstände. Wäre es jetzt acht Seiten nur noch um Heißluftpistolen gegangen würde ich dir zustimmen, aber bei 1 1/2, 2 Seiten? Naja, nun ist es sowieso ausdiskutiert, zumindest zwischen Nightmare und mir.

@Nightmare: Bin gespannt wie deine Erfahrungen werden, wenn du magst kannst du hier ja kurz Rückmeldung geben. Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die einzig richtige Antwort waere gewesen: vergiss PETG, Acryl und so Zeugs: verwende GLAS!

Meine bescheidene Meinung.


Wer hier etwas Ironie findet darf sie gerne behalten, weitergeben oder sonstwas damit anstellen


----------



## Nightmare09 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glad kann ich aber nicht biegen. Nur einfache 90 Grad Bögen und sonst alles über 45/90 Grad Fittinge zu lösen gefällt mir optisch gar nicht.
Mir geht es gerade ums Biegen, also den handwerklichen Aspekt.

Zugegeben Glas sieht schon schön aus.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir grade das ALC Video angesehen... 
W T F 

Das können die doch nicht ernst meinen?!


----------



## TheAbyss (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grade das ALC Video angesehen...
> W T F
> 
> Das können die doch nicht ernst meinen?!



... doch, doch! Ich habe aus diversen Qualitätsproblemen mein neues System nur noch mit ALC Radiatoren (weil ich sie bereits hatte) bestückt. Alles andere ist mittlerweile von Watercool, Barrow, Bykski oder auch Phanteks.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal sorry für Doppelpost: Ich brauche mal euren Rat:

Derzeit steht mein neues System (ok, das Alte in neuem Gehäuse) auf meiner Werkbank. Derzeit ist er dicht, ich habe aber bei 2 Leaktests Probleme mit einem Gewinde am Highflow USB DFM. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Abdichtung von Gewinden, oder lieber nen Neuen kaufen, denn wenn die Kiste später im Büro ausläuft, kostet das sicher mehr als das Ding jetzt zu ersetzen....


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte an einem Barrow-T-Stück mal Probleme mit einem undichten Gewinde. Hier war das Gewinde zu lang und der Dichtring hatte nicht genug Anpressdruck.

Ich konnte das Problem dadurch lösen, dass ich einen zusätzlichen O-Ring auf das "männliche Gewinde" gezogen habe. Danach war/ist alles dicht.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich hatte an einem Barrow-T-Stück mal Probleme mit einem undichten Gewinde. Hier war das Gewinde zu lang und der Dichtring hatte nicht genug Anpressdruck.
> 
> Ich konnte das Problem dadurch lösen, dass ich einen zusätzlichen O-Ring auf das "männliche Gewinde" gezogen habe. Danach war/ist alles dicht.



Top, der Gedanke kam mir auch, aber ich hatte vermutet, dass das noch mehr Undichtigkeit erzeugen würde.. O-Ringe hab ich nach 18 verbauten Fittings noch genug. Ich poste in naher Zukunft mal die ersten Bilder... das GA-Z270X Board sieht schon sehr gut aus in voller Beleuchtung! Wenn ich das noch dicht bekomme, ist er bis auf ein paar optische Schmankerl fertig. System läuft bereits, ebenso die Sensorik und Steuerung über meinen AE6.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss nicht heißen, dass es bei dir klappt. Wäre aber ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grade das ALC Video angesehen...
> W T F
> 
> Das können die doch nicht ernst meinen?!



Welches genau?


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hier wahrscheinlich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfbFBIgFfo0:237

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

O-Ring auf O-Ring ist riskant. Je nach Form können die sich gegeneinander verschieben und dann undicht werden. Es gibt aber entsprechende Distanzringe im Zubehör, bei denen Ring seitlich geführt wird. Diese können auch helfen, wenn eine zu tiefe Farse am Anschlussgewinde den O-Ring in der Luft hängen lässt, während der Anschluss schon aufsetzt. Beides sind aber untypische Probleme für den Aquacomputer-Sensor. Sollte ein Riss oder ähnliches vorliegen, hilft nur der Austausch des schadhaften Teils.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir habe ich mal 13mm Tüllen für meine Schläuche zum Mora inkl. Schnellkupplungen verwendet.
Die waren sehr günstig mit etwa nur 79 Cent das Stück. Passte alles und hielt mit dem 16/10er Schlauch auch Bombenfest.
Verbaut hatte ich dazu insgesamt 6 von diesen Tüllen.

Habe dann später nochmals zwei nachbestellt als ich vom meinem T-Stück an der Pumpe ein Stück Schlauch auf die andere Seite verlegen wollte.
Denn dort sollt am ende dann der Kugelhahn dran. Habe die Tüllen etwa 3 mal ab schrauben und alles prüfen müssen, da beide Tüllen am Gewinde leicht undicht waren.
Am ende habe ich dann einfach andere etwas dickere Dichtungen genommen und damit war es dann dicht.

Wahrscheinlich waren die Original Dichtungen nicht gut, denn sonst konnte ich an den Tüllen selber nichts erkennen.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Abend.
Baue demnächst meinen Rechner um und steige von meinem Phobya 1080 auf einen Alphacool Nexxos XT 360 und einen Alphacool Nexxos XT/ST (bisher noch unklar, eher ST aus Platzgründen) 240, da der 1080er zu viel Platz nimmt und kaum ausgenutzt wird.
Kühlen tue ich einen i7-2600K, das Mainboard und demnächst eine Vega 64 oder 1080 / 1080 ti.

Ich habe mir zwei Kreislauf-Varianten aufgestellt und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören:
V1: AGB + Pumpe -> XT 360 -> 2/3 Mainboard-Kühler -> CPU -> ST 240 -> GPU -> 1/3 Mainboard-Kühler -> AGB + Pumpe (da bin ich der Meinung, dass das erwärmte Wasser nochmal zwischenzeitlich ein wenig abgekühlt wird)
V2: AGB + Pumpe -> XT 360 -> ST 240 -> 2/3 Mainboard-Kühler -> CPU -> GPU -> 1/3 Mainboard-Kühler -> AGB + Pumpe (kürzerer Weg, sieht ordentlicher aus und das Wasser wird schneller gekühlt)

Zudem muss ich meinen AGB austauschen, weil er nicht mehr ins neue Gehäuse passt. Als Pumpe habe ich eine aquastream XT Ultra und aktuell einen 2x 5,25" AGB. Aus Platzgründen und auch wegen der Optik, möchte ich nun einen Röhrenbehälter. Je nach Größe der GraKa, könnte es ein alleinstehender Röhrenbehälter werden mit 150-200ml. Das Problem ist, dass dieser wahrscheinlich tiefer sein wird, als die Pumpe. Daher überlege ich, ob ich nicht einen nehme, den ich direkt auf die Pumpe setzen kann, z.B. den aquainlet PRO, damit die Pumpe nicht trocken läuft und ich keine Platzprobleme kriege. Meinungen dazu oder vielleicht eine andere Idee?

Danke


----------



## Rarek (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich persöhnlich würde immer die Variante mit besserer Schlauchführung bevorzugen.
Unteranderem weil es meist schöner/aufgeräumter aussieht und es der Leistung keinen wirklichen Nachteil bringt, denn es ist nicht unbedingt wichtig wo die Radiatoren sind, sondern nur, dass sie da sind 



als AGB kann ich dir Watercool empfehlen mit der Heatkiller Tube - für eine D5 oder DDC gibts Varianten zum direkten unterschrauben
der Hacken: die Qualität kostet ^^ und du müsstest schauen, ob der Solo in dein Gehäuse passt, da du ne Aquastream hast


von anderen Marken habe ich allerdings noch keine AGB's gehabt - abgesehen von ALC das Bayres, aber das interessiert hier ja net


----------



## PolskaPatryk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider nicht für meine aquastream passend und eine neue Pumpe kommt nicht in Frage. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich zum aquainlet tendieren und es mit einem Steigrohr modifizieren, damit die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.

Überlege von Schlauch auf Hardtube zu wechseln. 16 Anschlüsse brauche ich.. sollte in Deutschland relativ teuer werden, daher überlege ich welche über Ali zu bestellen. Jemand schon Bekanntschaft mit der Marke "Barrow" gemacht?


----------



## Rarek (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Leider nicht für meine aquastream passend und eine neue Pumpe kommt nicht in Frage. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich zum aquainlet tendieren und es mit einem Steigrohr modifizieren, damit die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.
> 
> Überlege von Schlauch auf Hardtube zu wechseln. 16 Anschlüsse brauche ich.. sollte in Deutschland relativ teuer werden, daher überlege ich welche über Ali zu bestellen. Jemand schon Bekanntschaft mit der Marke "Barrow" gemacht?



die Pumpe hatte ich zuanfang ganz überlesen gehabt, sorry 


das einzige was ich zu Barrow sagen kann, ist, dass Watercool grade rumfragt, welche Fittings sie beim nächsten Lageraufstocken mitbestellen sollen, da sie bald neue holen wollen


----------



## PolskaPatryk (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit Watercool habe ich auch gesehen. Die Sachen die ich gelesen habe, scheinen positiv zu sein. Bei 16 Anschlüssen á 2,5€ (Ali Preis), könnte man ja überlegen auf Hardtube zu wechseln


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Leider nicht für meine aquastream passend und eine neue Pumpe kommt nicht in Frage. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich zum aquainlet tendieren und es mit einem Steigrohr modifizieren, damit die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.
> 
> Überlege von Schlauch auf Hardtube zu wechseln. 16 Anschlüsse brauche ich.. sollte in Deutschland relativ teuer werden, daher überlege ich welche über Ali zu bestellen. Jemand schon Bekanntschaft mit der Marke "Barrow" gemacht?


Aquainlet Mod klingt interessant, denn in meinem 2. PC habe ich es auch, hat aber seine Probleme. Bin daher sehr gespannt auf den Mod. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PolskaPatryk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du leitest das Wasser nicht unten sein, da es sonst fast nur durch die Pumpe geht und nur geringfügig in den AGB, sondern oben rum und dort verbaut man zusätzlich ein Steigröhrchen, damit die Pumpe keine Luft sieht. Klingt an sich plausibel und es soll laut einem anderen Typen funktionieren 

@Gordon-1979: Kannst du mir mal ein paar Bilder und Maße zukommen lassen vom Inlet inkl. Pumpe? Wie lang ist die Pumpe nun stattdessen? Wie hoch ist der AGB inkl. Pumpeneinheit und ggf. Shoggy Sandwich? Wie hoch ist der AGB ohne Boden (im Hinblick auf die Höhe des Steigerröhrchens), also das reine Plexiglas? Und kannst du mir sagen, ob das Gewinde im AGB drin, ein G1/4 oder G3/8 ist?


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Das mit Watercool habe ich auch gesehen. Die Sachen die ich gelesen habe, scheinen positiv zu sein. Bei 16 Anschlüssen á 2,5€ (Ali Preis), könnte man ja überlegen auf Hardtube zu wechseln



Ich bin jetzt auf Barrow gewechselt, absolut einwandfrei (habe ebenso bei Ali bestellt, da die Variante bei Watercool nicht bestellbar war). Auch ich habe eine Heatkiler Tube D5 im Einsatz, auch sehr nett, aber halt auch teuer.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> O-Ring auf O-Ring ist riskant. Je nach Form können die sich gegeneinander verschieben und dann undicht werden. Es gibt aber entsprechende Distanzringe im Zubehör, bei denen Ring seitlich geführt wird. Diese können auch helfen, wenn eine zu tiefe Farse am Anschlussgewinde den O-Ring in der Luft hängen lässt, während der Anschluss schon aufsetzt. Beides sind aber untypische Probleme für den Aquacomputer-Sensor. Sollte ein Riss oder ähnliches vorliegen, hilft nur der Austausch des schadhaften Teils.



Ja, der Sensor war gebraucht angeschafft, funktioniert grundsätzlich, aber man sieht Abnutzung am Gewinde. Ich lasse heute mal das destillierte Wasser ab und schaue mir das Gewinde nochmal genau an. Einen Riss im Gehäuse schließe ich allerdings aus. Weiterhin habe ich wohl auch noch Problem mit nem Blindstopfen am Phobya 420er Radiator, da werde ich auf ne dickere Dichtung oder nen anderen Stopfen wechseln müssen. Ich hab immer das "Glück", dass meine eigenen Verbindungen der Hardtubes nie lecken, nur die dusseligen Gewinde.. wir werden sehen.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auf Barrow gewechselt, absolut einwandfrei (habe ebenso bei Ali bestellt, da die Variante bei Watercool nicht bestellbar war).



Vielleicht kannst du mir ja bei dem Thema bisschen unter die Arme greifen 

Die Preise bei den Barrow Anschlüssen unterscheiden sich teilweise extrem. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Artikeln, die ich bisher bei Ali bestellt habe (Schmuck, Kleidung, etc.), wird bei diesem Artikeln meistens Versand verlangt?! Worauf habe ich da deiner Meinung nach zu achten bzw wo hast du die Sachen gekauft? 
Überlege mir auch direkt die Röhren von Barrow zu kaufen. PETG dürfte die richtige Wahl sein oder? Ich habe lieber verblasste/verfärbte Rohre nach Monaten/Jahren, statt Risse im Acryl und ein undichtes System.
Welchen Außendurchmesser würdest du empfehlen? 12 - 14 -16? Aktuell habe ich einen 13/16 Schlauch in meinem System, welcher mir zu klobig vorkommt. Würde daher eher selbst zu 14 tendieren, da 12 wiederum zu wenig sein könnte. 
Wie viel Meter Rohr würdest du empfehlen? Ich denke mal ich brauche ca. 3-4m an Rohren für das System, wobei man noch viel Abfall dazu berechnen muss, da sicherlich bei diesem 50cm Rohren, oft irgendwelche 10-20cm Stücke über bleiben, die man nirgends unterbringen kann bzw. benötigt. Und als Anfänger bin ich mir sicher, dass die ersten zwei drei Versuche nach hinten losgehen, auch wenn ich handwerklich fit bin.
Benutzt du auch die 90°-Winkel-Anschlüsse von Barrow? Überlege nämlich, ob man die wirklich braucht, weil die den Preis nochmal deutlich in die Höhe treiben. Vielleicht haste ja ein Foto von deinem System mal zur Hand


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

PoskaPatryk, im LUXX forum gibt's einen tollen Thread der das Thema chinabestellungen behandelt mit einigen Tips. Genau so einen hardtube guide den ich ebenfalls empfehlen kann.
Es spricht so gar nichts gegen acryl eher mehr gegen PETG. 
Ausführlicher gerne zum Wochenende, aktuell auswärts am arbeiten.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand ob man den 7,5 Volt Konverter, der bei der Alphacool Eiswand dabei ist, nachordern kann?


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du mir ja bei dem Thema bisschen unter die Arme greifen
> 
> Die Preise bei den Barrow Anschlüssen unterscheiden sich teilweise extrem. Zudem ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Artikeln, die ich bisher bei Ali bestellt habe (Schmuck, Kleidung, etc.), wird bei diesem Artikeln meistens Versand verlangt?! Worauf habe ich da deiner Meinung nach zu achten bzw wo hast du die Sachen gekauft?
> Überlege mir auch direkt die Röhren von Barrow zu kaufen. PETG dürfte die richtige Wahl sein oder? Ich habe lieber verblasste/verfärbte Rohre nach Monaten/Jahren, statt Risse im Acryl und ein undichtes System.
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort, wie Verminaard bereits schrieb, gibt es zu deinen Fragen sicher bessere (hier: erfahrenere Quellen) als mich. Ich persönlich habe bereits beides (PETG & Acryl) leckfrei verarbeitet, Acryl benötigt etwas mehr Geduld, da höherer Schmelzpunkt. 
Was den Durchmesser angeht, hängt das stark von deinen Platzverhältnissen ab, sowie von dem Verlauf des Loops. Kleinere Durchmesser ermöglichen kleinere Biegeradien, sehen aber ab einer gewissen Gehäusegröße seltsam aus. Ich bin auf 16er Größen unterwegs, könnte aber im Primo auch 14er verbauen (was mir an einigen Stellen andere Verläufe ermöglicht hätte).  Ich habe 5m Rohr im Primo zu Grunde gelegt (Single Loop, 2 420er Radiatoren, CPU, GPU, AGB, SpaWa Mainboard) (davon mit 2 Änderungen am Verlauf) 4 Meter verbaut (inkl. Verschnitt). Ich würde den Verlauf grob messen und dann verdoppeln.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eekks, total vergessen das ich da noch was beitragen wollte. Wohl etwas viel um die Ohren.
Tut mir leid.

TheAbyss hat eigentlich schon ausfuehrlich geantwortet.
Falls du die Threads noch nicht kennst: 
Ein komplettes How To mit vieeeeel Infos. Bleibt eigentlich kaum was unbeantwortet.
[Guide] Biege-How-To für Acryl- und PETG-Rohre
Und wie bestelle ich aus Fernost am besten:
[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, schieß los.


----------



## mistermeister (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer's noch nicht gesehen hat Custom Liquid Cooling Setup Explodes : pcmasterrace 

Der Fehler ist offensichtlich,der untere Winkel ist zu schwer und hat das untere vertikale Rohr mitsamt dem extender vom oberen vertikalen Rohr rausgezogen...
Rechts daneben passiert dann irgendwann dasselbe... Manche Leute sollten Waküs eben besser nicht anfassen  ​


----------



## Shutterfly (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



mistermeister schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist offensichtlich,der untere Winkel ist zu schwer und hat das untere vertikale Rohr mitsamt dem extender vom oberen vertikalen Rohr rausgezogen...



Für diese Theorie kommt mir aber entschieden zu viel Wasser aus dem Mittelteil.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal eine kurze Frage an die Experten in Sachen WaKü Reihenfolge:

Pumpe -> großer Radiator -> Mainboard unten -> GraKa -> CPU -> Mainboard oben -> kleiner Radiator -> AGB

Kann man das so machen oder spricht da was gegen? Die Reihenfolge der Komponenten ist so gewählt, dass das Wasser von unten nach oben drückt und die ganze Luft raus geht. Die Radiatoren sind so angeordnet, damit es von den Schläuchen her am schönsten aussieht.


----------



## KillercornyX (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die letztendliche Wassertemperatur ist die Reihenfolge egal. Die Grafikkarte profitiert aber am meisten von einer niedrigen Temperatur. Somit bleibt der boost möglichst stabil und hoch. Daher habe ich meine auch nach den Radiatoren, AGB und Pumpe im Kreislauf. 

Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> Habe mal eine kurze Frage an die Experten in Sachen WaKü Reihenfolge



Total egal! Der Unterschied wird max 1-2K sein (wenn überhaupt). Einfach so verschlauchen wie es am besten passt/aussieht.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hoch sind die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Positionen?
Denke für einen "normalen" Kreislauf absolut irrelevant wo was sitzt.
Einzig wird AGB direkt vor Pumpe empfohlen wegen leichter befüllen. 
Aber selbst das ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## Rarek (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das kommt auf die Pumpe an... es gibt auch Pumpen die nur pumpen - nicht saugen - können -> da muss der AGB davor sein, damit die Pumpe immer von ersterem quasi gefüttert wird


----------



## DOcean (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Für die letztendliche Wassertemperatur ist die Reihenfolge egal. Die Grafikkarte profitiert aber am meisten von einer niedrigen Temperatur. Somit bleibt der boost möglichst stabil und hoch. Daher habe ich meine auch nach den Radiatoren, AGB und Pumpe im Kreislauf.
> 
> Gesendet vom S5 Nougat mit Tapatalk



Ich meine auch dafür ist das völlig egal (für die Graka), egal wie du es verschlauchst das Wasser hat überall die gleiche (auf 1-2K) Temperatur...

Oder hast du dazu Messungen? oder jemand anderes?


----------



## Narbennarr (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> das kommt auf die Pumpe an... es gibt auch Pumpen die nur pumpen - nicht saugen - können -> da muss der AGB davor sein, damit die Pumpe immer von ersterem quasi gefüttert wird



Soweit ich weiß gibt es nicht eine Wakü Pumpe, die saugen kann


----------



## Joselman (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich meine auch dafür ist das völlig egal (für die Graka), egal wie du es verschlauchst das Wasser hat überall die gleiche (auf 1-2K) Temperatur...
> 
> Oder hast du dazu Messungen? oder jemand anderes?



In meinem alten System hatte ich 3 Wassertemperatursensoren. Der Unterschied lag immer so bei 1K.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir habe ich meine drei Temperatursensoren so verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sensor 1: Bekommt das warme Wasser der Grafikkarte ab und wird dann durch die zwei internen Radiatoren gekühlt und gelangt dann zur CPU.
Sensor 2: Nach der CPU geht zum Mora.
Sensor 3: Kommt vom Mora und geht über die Grafikkarte dann weiter zum AGB und dann wieder zur Pumpe und dann zum Sensor 1.

Hier mal meine Temperaturen kurz nach einem Spiel.
Raumtemperatur war sehr hoch, glaube etwas mit 29-30 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Delta aus diesem Beispiel von In- und Out Mora sind 1,1°C gewesen.
Aber Lüfter liefen nicht mit voller Drehzahl, schnellere Drehzahlen hätte aber bei der Raumtemperatur nichts gebracht.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tygon E3603 oder Masterkleer in 16/13? Habe paar enge Radien. Wollte als Wasser das "Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra" nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keines von beiden, nimm Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch  in 16/10 mm.
Das kann nicht abknicken und enthält wenig Weichmacher, muss dazu kein 13mm Innenmass sein.

Gibt es auf Caseking zu kaufen.

Bei 16/10 hast du eine Schlauchstärke von 3mm was nicht abknickt, bei 16/13 hättest du wieder nur 1,5mm was wiederum leichter abknicken kann.
Ist wie beim 13/10 wo auch nur 1,5mm Schlauchstärke vorhanden ist. Aber ich habe noch kein 16/13 verbaut nur 16/10 und kann daher nur zum 16/10 konkret was dazu aussagen.


----------



## PolskaPatryk (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Betreibe mein System seit 6-7 Jahren mit 16/13 und will die ganzen Anschlüsse ungern verkaufen. Hatte schon mal Masterkleer, aber beim Tygon wird gesagt, dass er sich besser biegen lässt, wobei er angeblich wieder schneller matt wird oder sich verfärbt.


----------



## lunaticx (1. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PolskaPatryk schrieb:


> aber beim Tygon wird gesagt, dass er sich besser biegen lässt, wobei er angeblich wieder schneller matt wird oder sich verfärbt.



zum Tygon kann ich sagen, joa wird relativ schnell matt.
Ich glaub so 4 Wochen +/- dann war er bei mir matt.

Biegen ging gut von der Hand wobei mir dabei Erfahrungswerte zu anderen Schläuchen fehlen.
Der Tygon war bisher der einzige Schlauch.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind, morgen kommt endlich das letzte Teil meiner Wasserkühlung und ich kann am WE endlich umbauen.

Komponenten:
360er Coolstream EK Water Blocks Radiator
240er Coolstream EK Water Blocks Radiator
Magicool DCP 450
Heatkiller iV CPU Kühler inkl Backplate
16/10 Clear Schlauch
Heatkiller Alphacool NeXXos XP3 CPU Kühler
Fittinge Black von EK Water Blocks

Das einzige Problem ist jetzt noch wie ich die Magicool DCP 450 installiere. Ich denke ich werde einfach 2 löcher in die Gehäuseseite bohren und sie dort befestigen. Dummerweise hat mir einer empfohlen die Shoggy Shandwich zu bestellen, was allerdings bei der Magicool DCP450 gar nichts bringt weil ich keine Anschlüsse habe um die Shoggy an DCP zu befestigen. Aber gut, es wird auch ohne gehen.


----------



## DOcean (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar kann man die Pumpe auf einem Shoggy befestigen, einfach mit Klettverschlussklebeband drauf und fertig... vielleicht noch weiter oben eine lockerer Schnur drum damit das Teil nicht um fällt aber sonst...


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schau mal hier wurde auch eines zum testen verwendet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf49_Q5HnxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hält wie auf dem Video zu sehen schon sehr gut.
Kannst darunter auch doppelseitiges Klebeband oder wie hier auch schon empfohlen Klettverschlussklebeband verwenden und dann erst mal schauen wie das ganze hält.
GGf. oben an der Halterung noch gepufferte Schrauben verwenden, aber ich glaube nicht das du diese dann noch dort fest machen musst.

Eine feste starre Verbindung zum Gehäuse wird dir Vibration der Pumpe aufs Gehäuse übertragen was sich dann auch Akustisch auswirken kann.
Für meine Pumpe habe ich auch eines verwendet und da ich darüber eine Zwischendecke habe, habe ich sie noch zusätzlich mit Schaumstoff eingeklemmt. Nicht weil sie nicht drauf gehalten hätte sondern um die Vibration mit Gewicht entgegen wirken zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hast du die Schläuche durch die Zwischenwand durchgebracht?


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann man hier besser sehen, das Gehäuse hat bezüglich dem Radiator eine Aussparung.
Hat aber für Kabel noch Durchlässe. Die Aussparung wurde mit Luftkühlung durch das untere Laufwerkskäfig  was komplett weichen musste verschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst hätte ich Löcher bohren müssen und Schottverbindungen verwendet.

Mit Seitenteil sieht es dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na gut, so ist das ja einfach 
Ich dachte, du hast das mit Schottverbindungen gemacht. Da wüsste ich nämlich nicht, wie ich das machen sollt  hab mir ja so schon schwer genug getan, alles zu verschrauben 

Noch was anderes: Ich habe eine DDC310. Kann man diese auch senkrecht verbauen? Aktuell steht sie normal auf dem Gehäuseboden, aber ich mache mir schon länger Gedanken, wie ich die schön aufräumen könnte. Da bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, sie an die Wand zu hängen 
Nur müsste ich mir da noch was zur entkopplung ausdenken, weil die ALC-Gummi "entkopplungsschrauben" taugen irgendwie nicht so wirklich. Und mit nem Shoggy kann ich mich optisch nicht so ganz anfreunden.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich nicht 100% beantworten, aber ich meine sie auch schon mal so verbaut gesehen zu haben.


----------



## DOcean (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

grundsätzlich ist das einer Pumpe egal wierum die zum Bezugssystem hängt, es muss nur immer genug Wasser frei nachfliessen können...
(es könnte Probleme wegen der Lager geben aber selbst da gibt es imho wenig bis gar keine "Problempumpen" -> RTFM)

d.h. solange der Wasserspiegel im AGB über der Pumpe ist ist alles OK


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an 


DOcean schrieb:


> RTFM



Wenn es da eine gäbe


----------



## DOcean (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an
> 
> 
> Wenn es da eine gäbe



ist ja eine Laing DDC ->  Google nach laing ddc datasheet, 1. und 3. Link

Auslässe nach unten oder über Kopf ist damit doof für die Pumpen....


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo sowas habe ich schon gefunden, aber die Bezeichnungen sind alle anders. 
Aber DDC = immer gleiche Pumpe, anderes Gehäuse/KAbel/etc.? 
Meine ist die hier: Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition Eisdecke - silber/Plexi | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DOcean (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gibt nicht so viele Xylem Applied Water Systems – Germany DDC Gleichstrom- Umwaelzpumpe zur Elektronikkuehlung - Xylem Applied Water Systems - Germany /

Daher zu 99% ja alle Laing DDC sind gleich.... (btw die gar nciht mehr Laing heissen, und wie ich gemerkt habe Deutsche sind.... )


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf dem Video ist die Magicool DCP 450 nur auf der Shoggy Sandwich festgemacht und sonst garnicht fixiert. Das soll auf dauer wirklich halten? In meinen Augen ist die Pumpe der DPC 450 schon sehr leise und sollte an der Gehäuseseite verschraubt keine Probleme machen im Bezug auf Vibrationsgeräusche. Aber einfach nur die Magicool auf eine Shoggy zu kleben mit Klettverschluss oder Klebeband ist mir irgendwie zu "mutig"


----------



## Zocker24 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Laing "liegt" auch nur auf dem Shoggy. Agb drückt quasi von oben durch den Schlauch drauf


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

du willst damit also sagen wenn mein aufbau so aussehen soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



müsste ich die DCP 450 nicht befestigen wenn ich sie mit Klebenden Klettverschluss auf die Shoggy draufkleben würde. Das sie quasi Freistehend ist.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das musst du dir am ende selbst anschauen ob es ausreicht, das ganze kann ich aus meiner Sicht nur Theoretisch beurteilen, da ich solch eine Pumpe mit AGB noch nicht verbaut habe.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das ausreicht. Im bezug auf die Motage des DCP 450 bekommt man auch fast keine Infos bzw nur Quatsch als Infos. Das muss man beim Umbau echt selbst rausfinden.


----------



## TollerHecht (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo. Ist zwar eine AiO aber muss trotzdem mal meine Story los werden.

Anscheinend ist die Pumpe hopps gegangen und das Kühlwasser so heiß gelaufen dass man sich fast die Finger verbrennen konnte. Dadurch ist anscheinend der Schlauch abgefallen, ausgelöst durch die Ausdehnung. Ganz toll, es handelt sich um eine Fractal S36. Der rechner ließ sich nicht mehr auschalten am Netzteil, erst als ich das Stromkabel getrennt habe. Die GPU roch und riecht verbrannt. Das Wasser ist auf die Heatspreader vom RAM, die GPU war komplett gesoaked. Habe die AiO am 09.11.2015 bei Comtech gekauft, soll ich mal nach Kulanz fragen?

Die GPU ist total schrott, da bin ich mir sicher. Das Bild war direkt weg nachdem es verbrannt gerochen hat.

Hier ein Clip : YouTube


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich würde erstmal alles trocknen lassen, vermutlich hats das MB zerlegt aber die GPU könnte das überstehen. Kulanz anfragen kannste immer, aber da glaube ich nach so langer Zeit nichtmehr dran. Es könnte extrem schwer werden nachzuweisen das du keine Chance hattest das Problem zu beheben. Da das ja nicht alles binnen weniger Sekunden passiert ist.


----------



## TollerHecht (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch ist es! Das waren keine 45 Sekunden als die Pumpe angefangen hat zu schluchzen und es schon verbrannt roch.

Denke das Mobo hat es überlebt, da ist ausser auf dem Heatspreader kein Wasser drauf gekommen. Schau dir mal das Video an, die GPU ist komplett unter wasser und riecht als einzige Komponente verbrannt.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie du meinst. offenscihtlcih weist du ja schon gut bescheid. Du wirst deinen weg schon gehen.


----------



## chaotium (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Reicht es nicht einmal zu posten oder muss man nun doppelpost einstellen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

Bei meinem AMD 1090T-Rechner muss ich notgedrungen den CPU-Kühler demontieren:
Bekomme ich den Heatkiller 3 runter und wieder drauf ohne dass ich das Mainboard ausbauen muss (Stichwort Backplate)?

Danke für eure Hilfe


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das weißt doch wenn, dann du!? Was für ein Gehäuse nutzt du denn und warum musst du den CPU Kühler demontieren?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tut mir leid aber ich habe seit 7 Jahren den Kühler nicht mehr unten gehabt.

Gehäuse ist noch ein altes Thermaltake Xaser III.

RAM-Problem zwingen mich dazu weil wir in der Zwischenzeit alles andere ausgeschlossen haben und nur Kontaktprobleme des CPU-Sockels oder Mainboard-Defekt übrigbleiben.


In der Zwischenzeit hab ich den Kühler entfernt und es könnte ein Kontaktproblem gewesen sein > 3 Pins waren schwarz staubig, liess sich aber leicht entfernen (bau gerade wieder zusammen 9.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (2. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bei meinem AMD 1090T-Rechner muss ich notgedrungen den CPU-Kühler demontieren:
> Bekomme ich den Heatkiller 3 runter und wieder drauf ohne dass ich das Mainboard ausbauen muss (Stichwort Backplate)?



https://watercool.de/sites/default/files/downloads/MA_HK_3.0_A5_0.pdf
Sollte laut Montageanleitung möglich sein.


----------



## DOcean (3. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> du willst damit also sagen wenn mein aufbau so aussehen soll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatte ich jahrelang selber (andere Pumpe) das die Pumpe nur mit den Klettverschluss unten drunter "fest" war

btw. ich weiß es zwar nicht genau bzw. vlt passt deine Skizze auch nicht ganz: Zu- und Rücklauf gehören "unten" an die Pumpe oben "nur" nachfüllen, bzw. wenn oben Rücklauf dann plätschert es "ein bißchen"


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht schon, muss aber solch eine Spülleitung haben. Das muss dann immer im Wasser des AGB stehen damit nicht plätschert und auch beim Abschalten das Kühlwasser nicht zurück läuft und Luft in die Leitung gelangt. Der neue DCP 450 müsste dazu zwei Einfüllstutzen haben, also eines zum befüllen und eines für den Schlauch. Hat es nur einen Einfüllstutzen muss noch ein Y-Adapter mit verbaut werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Doch ist es! Das waren keine 45 Sekunden als die Pumpe angefangen hat zu schluchzen und es schon verbrannt roch.
> 
> Denke das Mobo hat es überlebt, da ist ausser auf dem Heatspreader kein Wasser drauf gekommen. Schau dir mal das Video an, die GPU ist komplett unter wasser und riecht als einzige Komponente verbrannt.



45 Sekunden kann der Geruch schon zur Ausbreitung benötigen. Wenn du Glück hast, ist ein Bauteil der Pumpe (oder des sie versorgenden Lüfteranschlusses) durchgebrannt und die restliche Hardware hat "nur" unter der Kühlflüssigkeit gelitten. Wegen Kulanz würde ich Fractal Design direkt kontaktieren. Ein zuvorkommender Händler würde dir möglicherweise die Kühlung ersetzen, aber keinesfalls weitere Hardware-Schäden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TollerHecht, unbedingt nach Kulanz fragen, denn sowas sollte nicht passieren.

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. August 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> btw. ich weiß es zwar nicht genau bzw. vlt passt deine Skizze auch nicht ganz: Zu- und Rücklauf gehören "unten" an die Pumpe oben "nur" nachfüllen, bzw. wenn oben Rücklauf dann plätschert es "ein bißchen"



also meine DCP 450 hat oben 2 Löcher, ein Loch ist zum Nachfüllen und das andere hat eine art Rohr dran. Dort kann man den Rücklauf anschließen und dieses "Rohr" steht komplett im Wasser damit nix plätschert. Siehe dazu: YouTube

Ich hab heute den heatkiller bekommen und somit jetzt alle Teile da. Morgen früh wird umgebaut


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist gut, dann braucht man auch keine Spülleitung was ich oben mit angegeben hatte, weil es schon mit dabei ist.


----------



## Gast20190527 (4. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sodelle

4 Stunden und zwei nasse T-Shirts später ist das ganze mal soweit fertig. Es hat einiges nicht so geklappt wie im Kopf ausgemalt und ich musste oft überlegen wie ich umbaue weil ich recht wenig Ausweichmöglichkeiten hatte.

So sieht das ganze jetzt im derzeitigen Testmodus aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das ganze seid ca 1 Stunde so laufen, grad eben gefühlt an den Küchentüchern und mit Handy Taschenlampe alles ausgeleuchtet. Nichts angefeuchtet oder nass. Scheint alles dicht zu sein. 

Dennoch gibt es 2 Dinge die mich stören:

1. Der Schlauch der vom oberen Radiator an den in der Front geht stört irgendwie das Bild. 
2. Die Lüfter mussten als Pull verbaut werden statt wie geplant als Push

Die Magicool DCP450 hab ich mit runden großen selbstklebenden Klettverschlüssen auf die Shoggy geklebt. Die Shoggy ist am Gehäuseboden verschraubt. Das ganze hält derzeit bombenfest, eine weitere Fixierung wird nicht nötig sein. 

Meint ihr es wäre sinnvoll im Bezug auf die Tatsache das die Lüfter nun unter/hinter dem Radiator sind statt über/davor, diese auf 7v statt 5v laufen zu lassen? Derzeit im Testmodus habe ich sie am externen Netzteil auf 12v und höre sie auch nicht. 

Das Problem beim Zusammenbau war das ich neue Radiatoren ( EK Water Blocks) genutzt habe da die alten zu viele Dellen hatten und diese Radiatoren etwas größer sind. Eigentlich war der obere Radiator andersrum geplant das die Auslässe vorne sind und nicht hinten, dann hätte ich nur ein kurzes Stück Schlauch benötigt vom einem zum anderen Radiator. Aber da ich 16/10 Schlauch benutzt habe und die Größe unterschützt, hat das nicht gepasst.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (4. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

kurze frage:

Passt der EK ZMT 16/10 gut auf die Phanteks Glacier 16/10 fittings?

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es da zB mit Barrow fittings probleme gibt.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand bescheid wüsste.

Danke

LG


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der ZMT ist anscheinend generell stressig zu verbauen, das Ganze ist mit viel Kraftaufwand verbunden.
Ich habe aber noch nie einen anderen Schlauch benutzt, wodurch ich das nicht beurteilen kann. Ich habe den 16/11er auf 16/11er Fittings von XSPC verbaut, ich hatte danach fett Hornhaut/Blasen/Schmerzen in den Fingern 
Wenigstens hat man das Gefühl, dass man die Überwurfmuttern eigentlich nicht bräuchte xD
Den Schlauch bekomme ich nur mit sehr viel Kraft abgezogen, da ist aufschneiden schneller/angenehmer. 

Greetz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ROG MAXIMUS X FORMULA   | Mainboards | ASUS Schweiz
Ist bei diesem Board alles wichtige mit dem Wakü-Kühler vom Werk weg gekühlt?

Kenn mich in der Hinsicht mit den neuen Mainboards gar nicht aus.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (6. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, was genau meinst du denn? Es sind halt Anschlüsse, um die Spannungswandler mit in einen Kühlkreislauf einzubinden vorhanden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Hinblick auf den sicher kommenden 24/7-Betrieb:
Braucht neben den Spawas noch eine andere Komponente des Mainboards Kühlungsseitig spezielle Zuwendung oder ist ein guter Airflow im Gehäuse ausreichend?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (6. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, das passt so.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend, da bald die jährlich Wakuewartung ansteht habe ich eine Frage bezüglich Spaws cooling bei meinem MB(GA-AX370-Gaming-5). Direkt bei GA gibts einen cooler von EK und Bitspower (Bitspower G-Chill Hybrid Water Block), nur dürften diese GA only(nur in Verbindung mit speziellem MB-Modell) sein und nicht im Einzelhandelt verkauft werden. Gibts es Alternativen? 
grüße Razzor


----------



## TheAbyss (7. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein freundliches Glück auf liebe Flüssigkühler, 

nachdem mein Primo-Umbau nun tatsächlich läuft (Bilder gibt's am WE im Bilderfred), habe ich an Euch eine kurze Frage bzgl. des AC Highflow USB DFM...... Angeschlossen ist er über USB, wird in der Aquasuite auch erkannt und liefert sinnvolle Werte in Sachen Durchfluss (250l/h bei ner D5 auf Vollgas). Jetzt macht mir der interne Temp-Sensor aber Gedanken. Ich habe im Kreislauf 3 andere Messstellen verbaut, die mir alle 10 Grad Celsius weniger zeigen als der interne Fühler des DFM. Besonders deutlich wird das Ganze, wenn ich direkt nach dem Einschalten laut DFM ne höhere Wassertemperatur habe, als jede der gekühlten Komponente... ich tippe mal darauf, dass das Ding hin ist (nicht tragisch, die drei anderen Messstellen geben recht stimmige Werte aus und sind sich dabei bis auf 1,5 Grad Celsius einig, meist das Delta vor und nach den großen Radiatoren). Ich habe keine Möglichkeit einer Kalibrierung des Sensors gefunden, habt ihr da evtl. schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke! 

EDIT: System ist jetzt im Wakü-Bilderfred zu sehen.


----------



## chischko (9. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was zeigt denn welcher Sensor an? Bei welcher Raumtemperatur? Wenn NUR die Pumpe abweicht würde ich von einem Fehler/Offset des Sensors in der Pumpe ausgehen. 
Steigt der Wert des Pumpensensors denn linear mit den anderen Sensoren oder ist im gradienten auch ein Drift (plus oder minus) zu erkennen?


----------



## TheAbyss (9. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Was zeigt denn welcher Sensor an? Bei welcher Raumtemperatur? Wenn NUR die Pumpe abweicht würde ich von einem Fehler/Offset des Sensors in der Pumpe ausgehen.
> Steigt der Wert des Pumpensensors denn linear mit den anderen Sensoren oder ist im gradienten auch ein Drift (plus oder minus) zu erkennen?



Moin, ist zwar kein internen Pumpen-Sensor, sondern im USB Durchflußmesser, aber das ist ja nicht so entscheidend. Das Delta fluktuiert zwischen 9 und 11 Grad zu den anderen Sensoren.

Konkretes Beispiel 
Lufttemp-Ansaugtemp 28 Grad
Sensor 1-3 an den Radiatoren 30 Grad
USB Sensor 40,5 Grad
CPU und GPU im Idle Bei rund 32-35 Grad...


----------



## chischko (9. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann würde ich hier ganz konkret einen Fehler im Durchflusssenor unterstellen. 30°C Wassertemp macht durchaus Sinn, abhängig von Radifläche, Komponenten und Raumtemperatur natürlich immer.


----------



## TheAbyss (9. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chischko schrieb:


> Dann würde ich hier ganz konkret einen Fehler im Durchflusssenor unterstellen. 30°C Wassertemp macht durchaus Sinn, abhängig von Radifläche, Komponenten und Raumtemperatur natürlich immer.



Danke für die Einschätzung, cih tendiere da auch hin. Konnte gestern abend mal etwas Last auf die Maschine geben, Im Idle hab ich ein gemitteltes Delta-T von 1,8 Grad Luft zu Wasser laut der 3 Sensoren (ohne den USB Sensor), unter Last geht's in Richtung 6 Grad, was bei 980 TI / I7 6700k und 2x 420er Radiator durchaus passen könnte. Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, ein Thermometer in den AGB zu halten?


----------



## IICARUS (9. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Thermometer im AGB kannst du rein halten, die Temperaturen die dazu dann abgleichen möchtest müssen sich aber dann auch im Loop so befinden das kein Radiator oder Kühler dazwischen steht. Denn sonst ändern sich die Temperaturen wieder zum gemessenem Wert direkt aus dem AGB.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

letzte Woche habe ich alles umgebaut auf Custom Loop und bin heute schon wieder am optimieren. Morgen wird vermutlich alles nochmal nachgebessert. Inzwischen habe ich mich entschieden einen Temperatursensor und Durchlaufmesser einzubauen. Ich habe dazu ein Teil von aquacomputer bestellt damit ich die Software nutzen kann. 

Nun habe ich mir überlegt ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre einen Ablasshahn einzubauen um die zukünftige Wartung einfach etwas zu vereinfachen. Ich habe derzeit die Magicool DCP 450 im Einsatz und habe meinen Loop so verbaut das der Kreislauf unten bei out beginnt und oben im Deckel endet. Ich habe aber unten noch einen weiteren Anschluss der eigentlich für IN gedacht ist, aber für mich nicht benötigt wird. Deshalb habe ich mir überlegt ob ich dort nicht eine Kupplung und auf die Kupplung einen Ablasshahn  setze.

Die Frage wäre allerdings ob das überhaupt möglich ist, da es ja der IN Anschluss ist und nicht der Out Anschluss, aber wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft müsste das Wasser doch trotzdem ablaufen durch diesen Anschluss, oder nicht ? Wenn das nicht gehen würde, wo kann man einen solchen Ablasshahn denn noch verbauen?


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das spielt keine Rolle, der muss nur am tiefsten Punkt verbaut werden was IN oder Out in deinem Fall wäre.
Meiner ist auch am IN Anschluss mit einem T-Stück mit dran. Bei dir ist es dann ohne T-Stück direkt möglich.

Wäre daher bei dir so auch ok.

Und zum Rest... naja kennen wir alle... es wird immer weiter verbessert und umgebaut...


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tuts da generell jeder Ablasshahn? Ich könnte also auch morgen zum Baumarkt meines Vertrauens gehen und einen kleinen Ablasshahn mit G1/4 gewinde kaufen und das würde genauso gehen?


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wüsste jetzt nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte.


----------



## v3nom (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange der aus Kupfer oder vernickelt ist


----------



## Salatsauce45 (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend, kriegt man sowas chemisch wieder sauber? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bodenplatte meiner Eisbaer. Hab alle möglichen Reinigungsmittel verwendet und es sogar mit kochender Essigessenz versucht aber nichts hilft


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abend,
wir haben mal wieder eine Idee für einen Prototypen einfach mal ausprobiert. Wer Lust hat, uns Feedback zu geben: hier gehts lang.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Abend, kriegt man sowas chemisch wieder sauber?
> 
> Bodenplatte meiner Eisbaer. Hab alle möglichen Reinigungsmittel verwendet und es sogar mit kochender Essigessenz versucht aber nichts hilft


Lass mal mit Essig oder Zitronensäure etwas einwirken und dann vorsichtig mit einer Zahnbürste reinigen.
Kann dein Bild nicht sehen was du eigentlich mit eingestellt hattest.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sollte jetzt gehen. Laut Internet Kriegt man kupfer(II)Oxid mit Essig weg, nur bei mir hat es selbst kochend nicht gewirkt


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Bild taucht nicht auf


----------



## JonnyWho (11. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich baue mir derzeit nen Custom Loop auf und will auch gleich nen Temperatursensor und Durchflusssensor haben. Beim Temperatursensor bin ich eigentlich klar welchen ich nehme, stehe zwischen Aquacomputer und Phobya aber glaube der Phobya ist wertiger.  Nun bin ich beim Durchflusssensor auf folgende 2 Produkte gestoßen: Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor mps flow 400 ab €' '48,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow USB ab €' '57,93 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Die sind ja beide ganz gut finde ich und damit könnte ich wenn ich das System richtig verstanden habe auch über Aquasuite meine Wasserkühlung steuern. Die Frage ist jetzt eher die, welcher von den beiden ist denn sinnvoller? Eigentlch würde ich zum MPS Flow 400 tendieren, da meine angedachte AGB Pumpenkombi bis zu 450l/H schaffen kann. Die Frage ist ob gewährleistet ist das ich die 80l/h schaffe damit der Sensor überhaupt reagiert, weil die high flow usb würde da nur 40l/h benötigen. Durch verschiedene Radiatoren und Komponenten wird der Durchfluss ja etwas gestoppt. 

Würde mich freuen wenn mir da einer nen Tipp geben kann, vielleicht sogar einer der selbst eine dieser 2 Geräte hat.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Durchflusssensor soll normalerweise in erster Linie vor einem Pumpenausfall und/oder Verstopfung warnen. Ein Sensor der nur große Durchflüsse anzeigt ergibt dafür keinen Sinn. 
Zum Temperatursensor: Ich weiß nicht welche Modelle genau du meinst, aber das irgendetwas von  Phobya wertiger ist als von Aquacomputer ist seehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## JonnyWho (11. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann leider nicht ganz verstehen was du mir damit jetzt sagen willst, aber okay. Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort. Irgendwie sagt deine Antwort so rein garnix aus. Was den Temperatursensor angeht, ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen das der von Aquacomputer wohl ab und zu undicht sein soll. Keine Ahnung was ich davon zu halten habe.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht ganz verstehen was du mir damit jetzt sagen willst...


Dann sag mir doch bitte was für dich unverständlich ist und ich versuche es genauer zu erklären.


----------



## JonnyWho (11. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Frage steht doch über deinem beitag. Die Frage ist welcher der beiden Sensoren "besser" geeignet ist und sinnvoller ist. Das ist doch eigentlich eine ganz einfache Frage. Die magicool DCP 450 hat laut angaben einen maximalen durchfluss von 450L/H aber da eine GPU eine CPU und 2 Radiatoren im Kreislauf sein werden wird das vermutlich deutlich weniger sein. Das ist auch überhaupt nicht schlimm. Wenn ich aber nun wüsste das ich 100l/h schaffe , könnte ich die mps high flow 400 nutzen da die mindestmenge von 80l/h gewährleistet ist. Der andere Sensor fängt ja angeblich bei 40l/h an Werte auszuspucken und hat nach oben hin keine grenze, während der high flow 400 bei maximal 400l/h aufhört. Wenn du sagst das ein Durchflusssensor dafür da ist um Probleme zu filtern (laut deiner Ansicht) dann sind ja beide okay, denn wenn ich normal z.b. 100 Liter die Stunde habe und dieser Wert dann auf 80 Liter sinkt weis ich ja das was nicht stimmt. Sollte ich allerdings von Anfang an nicht mit 80 Liter pro Stunde rechnen können bei der Magicool würde sich die Frage direkt relativieren da dann die high Flow 400 nicht in Frage kommen würde. MIr persönlich gehts nur darum das ich sehe ob und was sich im Kreislauf bewegt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Antwort sollte eigentlich klar machen dass der Sensor mit weniger Minimaldurchfluss mehr Sinn macht. 
Da du ja noch ein bisschen mehr als nur die Pumpe im Kreislauf haben wirst sind die Maximalangaben selbiger übrigens kein besonders sinnvoller Anhaltspunkt.  Wenn dann sagt vorallem die Förderhöhe etwas über die relative Leistung zur Konkurrenz aus. Die geplante Magicool schneidet dabei nicht soo gut ab also würde ich keine Durchflüsse über 80l/h erwarten. Selbst 40 können je nach restlichen Kreislauf unter Umständen knapp werden.

Nachtrag: Die MPS flow haben doch einen integrierten Temperatursensor, also warum überhaupt ein weiterer? Zudem würde ich persönlich das Modell 100 nehmen und lieber die Chance nutzen die Pumpe zu drosseln wenn die 100l/h geknackt werden sollten. Kühlleistung bringt mehr Durchfluss nämlich nicht mehr wirklich, leisere Pumpe lohnt sich aber fast immer.


----------



## JonnyWho (11. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich wusste nicht das beim MPS Flow ein Temperatur sensor dabei ist. Das hab ich wohl überlesen.  Würde nicht eigentlich auch ein Temperatursensor und sowas: Alphacool Eisfluegel Durchflussanzeiger | Sensor Durchfluss | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany aush ausreichen? Da hätte ich zwar keine Software zum steuern aber wenn die Temperaturen nichtmehr passen könnte ich ja auch sehen ob noch durchfluss da ist. Die Frage wäre dann nur wie ich den 2pin Temperatursensor in betrieb nehmen kann. Da mein Mainboard kein 2pin Temp Sensor eingang hat.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach du hast noch garkeine Steuerung eingeplant. Dann würde ich was ganz anderes Vorschlagen:
1)Aquaero 5 LT
2)Beliebiger 2 Pin Temperatursensor
3)Pumpe mit dem dort vorhandenen 3-Pin Stecker überwachen.
Damit hast du zwar erst Mal kein Monitoring für Verstopfung aber immerhin für den Fall Pumpenausfall. Und eben überhaupt eine Steuerung für die Lüfter.

Soll es trotzdem noch eine Durchflussmessung geben reicht dafür auch ein "Propeller" von GMR. Von den "Anzeigern" halte ich nicht viel, da kann man auch gleich im AGB nachsehen was sich da bewegt.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Diese maximal 400l/h laut Hersteller kannst du vergessen, das schafft noch nicht mal meine Pumpe.
Sobald du mehrere Kühler und Radiatoren verbaut hast wirst du froh sein überhaupt auf max. 120 l/h kommen zu können.
Aber selbst diese wirst du bestimmt mit dieser Pumpe nicht erreichen.

Mit meinem Loop also 2x Kühler, 2x interne Radiatoren + Mora komme ich max. auf 125 l/h und mit minimaler Drehzahl auf 65 l/h.
Alles ab 40 l/h reicht jedoch schon aus.

Nimm daher den Durchlusssensor ab 40 l/h.
Eine Regelung erreichst du damit jedoch nicht, das ganze kannst du nur zur Überwachung nutzen.
Möchtest du eine Regelung kommst du an einem Aquaero 5 oder 6 nicht daran vorbei.

Mittlerweile gibt es auch das neue Quadro, damit kannst du auch PWM Lüfter regeln.
Dieser Eisfluegel Durchflussanzeiger ist nur Optisch, damit kannst du nicht ersehen wie gut dein Durchfluss ist.


----------



## JonnyWho (12. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will keine Regelung, hab die high flow USB mitbestellt jetzt.


----------



## ebastler (12. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komme mit meinem Loop (Anfi-Tec Drei, EK 780 Classy, 2 HWlabs GTS360) auf ~160l/h mit einer D5 Aquabus auf max. Ich merke selbst 50l weniger schon sofort an den CPU temps, sind direkt fast 10°C bei gleicher Wassertemperatur und Last.

Manche Blöcke wie mein Drei skalieren extrem auf Durchfluss.


----------



## v3nom (12. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

10K sind aber echt brutal.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der drei ist hier einfach die Ausnahme von der Regel: CPU-Wasserkuehler im Test: Anfi-tec, Aqua Computer, EKWB & Koolance im Vergleich (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



> ... Eine stärkere Korrelation zwischen Durchfluss und Kühlvermögen besteht  beim Anfi-tec drei. Wird der Volumenstrom von 50 l/h auf 25 l/h gesenkt,  verliert der Kühler über 3 Kelvin. Bei gesteigertem Durchfluss steigt  das Kühlvermögen dafür auch stärker an als bei den Konkurrenten: Der  Kühler gewinnt bei 150 l/h über 4 Kelvin gegenüber der Kühlleistung bei  50 l/h. Das Intervall von 25 bis 150 l/h sorgt insgesamt für eine  Differenz von 7,5 Kelvin – die gutmütigeren Kühler von Aqua Computer und  Koolance zeigen in diesem Intervall mit einer Änderung von nur je 2,9  Kelvin eine deutlich geringere Abhängigkeit vom Durchfluss. ...


----------



## TheAbyss (13. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Meine Frage steht doch über deinem beitag. Die Frage ist welcher der beiden Sensoren "besser" geeignet ist und sinnvoller ist. Das ist doch eigentlich eine ganz einfache Frage. Die magicool DCP 450 hat laut angaben einen maximalen durchfluss von 450L/H aber da eine GPU eine CPU und 2 Radiatoren im Kreislauf sein werden wird das vermutlich deutlich weniger sein. Das ist auch überhaupt nicht schlimm. Wenn ich aber nun wüsste das ich 100l/h schaffe , könnte ich die mps high flow 400 nutzen da die mindestmenge von 80l/h gewährleistet ist. Der andere Sensor fängt ja angeblich bei 40l/h an Werte auszuspucken und hat nach oben hin keine grenze, während der high flow 400 bei maximal 400l/h aufhört. Wenn du sagst das ein Durchflusssensor dafür da ist um Probleme zu filtern (laut deiner Ansicht) dann sind ja beide okay, denn wenn ich normal z.b. 100 Liter die Stunde habe und dieser Wert dann auf 80 Liter sinkt weis ich ja das was nicht stimmt. Sollte ich allerdings von Anfang an nicht mit 80 Liter pro Stunde rechnen können bei der Magicool würde sich die Frage direkt relativieren da dann die high Flow 400 nicht in Frage kommen würde. MIr persönlich gehts nur darum das ich sehe ob und was sich im Kreislauf bewegt.



Um auch noch meine Senf dazu zu geben, Olstyle und IICARUS haben zwar schon richtig geantwortet, deinen beiden Texten entnehme ich aber, dass du evtl. hier und da noch ein grundsätzliches Verständnisproblem mit rumschleppst:

1. Ein Durchflussmesser regelt nichts, er misst und liefert damit Daten zur Regelung. Die Regelung passiert je nach Pumpe über Spannung oder eine PWM.
2. Die Drehzahl der meissten Pumpen kannst du über den Tacho-Ausgang (ggf. 3-Pin Stecker an der Pumpe) auslesen, auch ohne Durchflussmesser

Ich persönlich bin vom MPS 100 zum Highflow im letzten Umbau gewechselt (die Highflow USB Variante hat auch einen internen Temp-Sensor sowie einen Eingang für einen extern 2-Pin Sensor). Aus dem Kontext verstehe ich, dass es dir primär darum geht, die Frage zu beantworten, ob die Pumpe ausgefallen ist, dazu erwägst du einen rein optischen "Flügelsensor". Dieser ist unnötig, wenn du die Drehzahl der Pumpe überwachen kannst, ggf. sogar ohne Aquaero an nem Lüfterport auf dem Mainboard (ich kenne dein restliches "Ecosystem" nicht um es genauer zu machen). 

Ein "echter" DFM zeigt dir hingegen detaillierte Probleme dort auf, wo du nicht hinsehen kannst (Verstopfung in den Kühlern oder Radiatoren).


----------



## Narbennarr (13. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der drei ist hier einfach die Ausnahme von der Regel: CPU-Wasserkuehler im Test: Anfi-tec, Aqua Computer, EKWB & Koolance im Vergleich (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



Ja der Anfitec skaliert enorm mit  dem Durchfluss. Aber 10K Verlust zwischen 110 und 160l/h halte  ich für etwas unrealistisch


----------



## JonnyWho (13. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Um auch noch meine Senf dazu zu geben, Olstyle und IICARUS haben zwar schon richtig geantwortet, deinen beiden Texten entnehme ich aber, dass du evtl. hier und da noch ein grundsätzliches Verständnisproblem mit rumschleppst:



ich glaube du hast meine Texte falsch verstanden, da es keine Probleme in dieser Hinsicht gab. Ich wusste was ein Durchflusssensor ist und was er bewirkt. Aber ich habe heute meine komplette Custom Loop Bestellung storniert und beschlossen auf Luft zu bleiben. Mir ist es weder das Geld noch die Zeit wert, da ich mit meinem Noctua NH-D15 und meinem Morpheus auf der GPU genug Kühlung habe.


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um Kühlleistung geht es meist nicht, ausser wenn vielleicht extremes OC betrieben wird. Denn auch Luft kann GPU und CPU im Temperaturrahmen halten. Dazu muss nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben werden.
Als mein System noch auf Luft gekühlt wurde hatte ich eine CPU Temperatur bis 60°C und GPU um die 70°C, also alles im Grünen Bereich.

Mir ging es am ende  nur um Optik und der Hauptgrund war das er so leise sein sollte wie möglich.
Optik finde ich ist gut geworden, würde natürlich mit HT noch besser aussehen und Lautstärke ist so das ich weder mit Last oder mit Idle mein Rechner hören kann.
Das ganze hat natürlich fast soviel wie mein Rechner gekostet, aber wenn ich mein Ergebnis täglich begutachte hat es sich gelohnt. 

Es war daher zum Teil auch Luxus, also haben wollen und nicht um haben müssen.


----------



## JonnyWho (14. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich schon nachvollziehen, Aber mir gehts nicht um Optik da der PC neben mir auf dem Boden steht und ich davon nix sehe. Was Lautstärke angeht, ich habe im ganzen System Noctuas verbaut die auf unhörbaren 500 rpm laufen, ich höre vom PC auch nix. Es war einfach ne Idee wieder was zu basteln aber ich habs sein lassen


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 500RPM bekommen die meisten Silent-Wakü Nutzer schon nen Schreikrampf  .
Wenn dein System für deine Zwecke sowohl leise genug als auch kühl genug ist brauchst du natürlich offensichtlich keine Wakü.


----------



## JonnyWho (14. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

der schreikrampf wäre aber nutzlos da du noctua f12 PWM auf 500 rpm nicht hörst.


----------



## micindustries (14. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> der schreikrampf wäre aber nutzlos da du noctua f12 PWM auf 500 rpm nicht hörst.


Dem kann ich als WaKü-Nutzer nicht zustimmen. Ist der Abstand zwischen Radiator und Lüfter zu gering, hast du ein Strömungsgeräusch wie ein Tornado  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auf die Lüfter mit an, in Push verbaute Lüfter höre ich meine Nocuta auch nicht.
Muss da schon über 800-1000 U/min gehen damit ich sie schon leicht höre.

Mein Rechner steht aber nicht mit auf dem Schreibtisch.



			
				micindustries schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich als WaKü-Nutzer nicht zustimmen. Ist der Abstand zwischen Radiator und Lüfter zu gering, hast du ein Strömungsgeräusch wie ein Tornado


Was hast du für Lüfte verbaut das deine als Tornado sich schon mit 500 U/min anhören... 

Für Tornado muss ich auf max. Geschwindigkeit gehen. 
Meine Lüfter sind intern direkt auf meine Alphacool Radiatoren verbaut und auch auf meinem Mora.


----------



## micindustries (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was hast du für Lüfte verbaut das deine als Tornado sich schon mit 500 U/min anhören...
> 
> Für Tornado muss ich auf max. Geschwindigkeit gehen.
> Meine Lüfter sind intern direkt auf meine Alphacool Radiatoren verbaut und auch auf meinem Mora.



Ich habe 140er Noctuas in einem BQ! Dark Base 900 verbaut, die im Durchschnitt auf 700U/min laufen (Dachgeschosswohnung). Das Problem sind die vorderen Lüfter, da sie zwischen Staubgitter und Radiator sind. Habe schon über Shrouds nachgedacht, aber noch nicht die Motivation zum ausmessen und basteln gehabt O Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, kann ich ja mal versuchen eine Tonaufnahme zu machen.

Das mit dem "Tornado" ist natürlich subjektiv zu verstehen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

JEtzt schließen wir von 700 rpm bei 140mm auf 500 rpm bei 120mm...?


----------



## micindustries (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein vermutlicher Gedanke über niedrigere Drehzahlen als 700 greift nicht. Jeder Bewohner einer Dachgeschosswohnung dürfte die subtropischen Zustände im Sommer kennen, die eine erhöhte Leistung der Lüfter verlangen. Dieser Tage ist mein PC oft schon beim hochfahren bei kuschligen 30°C. Spiele ich jetzt noch einen GPU intensiven Titel, komme ich schon nahe an meine Alarmgrenze von 38°C heran. Also bleiben vorerst nur Shrouds, um das Strömungsgeräusch zu reduzieren und eventuell sogar ein ganzes viertel bis halbes Grad mehr Kühlung raus zu holen :'-D

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Ein vermutlicher Gedanke über niedrigere Drehzahlen als 700 greift nicht. Jeder Bewohner einer Dachgeschosswohnung dürfte die subtropischen Zustände im Sommer kennen, die eine erhöhte Leistung der Lüfter verlangen. Dieser Tage ist mein PC oft schon beim hochfahren bei kuschligen 30°C. Spiele ich jetzt noch einen GPU intensiven Titel, komme ich schon nahe an meine Alarmgrenze von 38°C heran. Also bleiben vorerst nur Shrouds, um das Strömungsgeräusch zu reduzieren und eventuell sogar ein ganzes viertel bis halbes Grad mehr Kühlung raus zu holen :'-D
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Du sprichst von Wassertemperatur? Ja, ein ähnliches Bild ergab sich bei 30 Grad zimmertemp bei mir kürzlich auch... ich war froh genug Fläche zu haben im neuen System, um unter Last etwa 36 Grad Wasser zu haben... alles unter 40 sollte ja ok sein. Da gingen meine eLoops auch in Richtung 1000 rpm, da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit der Kühhleistung des Systems hatte und eine "vorsichtige" Kurve zugrunde gelegt hatte...


----------



## micindustries (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Du sprichst von Wassertemperatur? Ja, ein ähnliches Bild ergab sich bei 30 Grad zimmertemp bei mir kürzlich auch... ich war froh genug Fläche zu haben im neuen System, um unter Last etwa 36 Grad Wasser zu haben... alles unter 40 sollte ja ok sein. Da gingen meine eLoops auch in Richtung 1000 rpm, da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit der Kühhleistung des Systems hatte und eine "vorsichtige" Kurve zugrunde gelegt hatte...


Ja, 30°C Wassertemperatur. Ich habe die Kurven stundenlang angepasst und optimiert, also stell dich besser mal auf ähnliche Verhältnisse ein  Ich habe einen 280er und einen 420er Radi verbaut. MoRa ist bei mir leider (noch) keine Option

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> der schreikrampf wäre aber nutzlos da du noctua f12 PWM auf 500 rpm nicht hörst.



"Nicht hören" ist eine sehr subjektive Einschätzung – und ob einen das stört noch einmal ein getrenntes Thema. Bei 500 U/min müssten die NF-F12 knapp unter 17 dB(A) (@50 cm) haben, da fängt beispielsweise ein Eloop B14-1 erst an. Und in ausreichend leiser Umgebung höre zum (Extrem-)Beispiel ich letzteren selbst dann noch, wenn man ihn auf 50 Prozent drosselt.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde das schon ziemlich übertrieben muss ich sagen. Ich weis nicht auf was derzeit meine Noctuas laufen da sie 3pin sind. Aber ich denke sie laufen auf 5v, keine Ahnung wieviel RPM das sind. Jedenfalls höre ich die Lüfter nur dann wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt davor bin auf dieser Drehzahl und das auch nur wenn der Raum wirklich komplett ruhig ist. Aber darüber kann man wie immer sehr aktiv diskutieren.



micindustries schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Tornado" ist natürlich subjektiv zu verstehen



nicht subjektiv nein, übertrieben auf die feinste Ebene


----------



## TheAbyss (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Ja, 30°C Wassertemperatur. Ich habe die Kurven stundenlang angepasst und optimiert, also stell dich besser mal auf ähnliche Verhältnisse ein  Ich habe einen 280er und einen 420er Radi verbaut. MoRa ist bei mir leider (noch) keine Option
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Bei mir war es vor Case-Wechsel ein 240er und 420er Radi, jetzt sinds 2x 420... bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, den Sweet Spot der Lüfter zwischen Delta-T und Drehzahl zu suchen... hab noch eine kleine Kinderkrankheit im System... die beiden Y-Stecker, die jeweils 3x eloop 14-Ps mit dem AE6 verbinden, scheinen ein Problem mit dem Tachosignal zu haben... die oberen drei senden schwankende Drehzahlen, unten bekomme ich im AE6 gar keine. ich muss aber um die Kabel zu prüfen die Radiatoren rausnehmen, HTs sei dank also alles auseinander bauen... ich suche erstmal weitere Schwachstellen. In der Geschwindigkeit regeln lassen sich die eLoops hingegen ... sehr seltsam.


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

schon geschaut, ob das Kabel auch nur das tachosignal von einem Lüfter durchreicht? 
das hatte ich z.B. bei meinem, das der alle 3 Lüfter angeschlossen hatte - der Seitenschneider hat das Problem dann behoben


----------



## micindustries (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> nicht subjektiv nein, übertrieben auf die feinste Ebene



Dass es für dich übertrieben ist, spiegelt lediglich dein persönliches Empfinden wieder, was gegenüber anderen aber eben subjektiv ist. Ich habe eben mal ein 35-sekündiges Handyvideo gemacht, mal sehen ob es taugt um zu verdeutlichen was Torsten, ich und andere meinen. Video sollte hier abrufbar sein:

YouTube

Erläuterung zum Video:

Der PC läuft seit rund fünf Minuten, es liegt keine Last an. Die Frontklappe wurde kurz vor dem Video geschlossen, erkennbar an der Welle in der Temperaturkurve. Nach dem Schwenk Richtung PC wird die Klappe geöffnet, das Lüftergeräusch wird nun auch für das Mikrofon deutlich wahrnehmbar. Nach dem Wechsel zurück zum Bildschirm ist klar zu sehen, wie die Temperatur sofort wieder um 0,2°C sinkt. Bei einem Test über rund 1min ergibt sich zwischen offener und geschlossener Klappe eine Differenz von bis zu 0,8°C. Ein Betrieb unter Last (bspw. spielen) ist mit geschlossener Front derzeit nicht möglich, da dann die Alarmgrenze von 37,5°C relativ schnell überschritten wird. Bei erreichen von 39°C schaltet das Aquaero 6 LT in einen voreingestellten "Notfallmodus" um und schraubt alle Lüfter bis unterschreiten von 36°C auf 100% Leistung. Werden 41°C überschritten, fährt der PC herunter.


----------



## Rarek (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... würde ich das alles so eng machen, wär mein PC ja schon bei simplen surfen aus... jetzt im Sommer habe ganz gerne mal 45+°C aufm Wasser


----------



## micindustries (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Uiuiui, nicht schlecht  Hast du da keine Probleme mit den Schläuchen? Oder hast du HT verbaut? Das ist meine erste WaKü, da hab ich sehr auf Sicherheit gesetzt. Zumal das Gerätchen auch ab und zu unbeaufsichtigt läuft (F@H-Aktionswochen), da ist es mir lieber er schaltet 5°C zu früh ab, als 0,5°C zu spät


----------



## claster17 (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Nach dem Schwenk Richtung PC wird die Klappe geöffnet, das Lüftergeräusch wird nun auch für das Mikrofon deutlich wahrnehmbar.



Meine Güte ist das laut.
Nimm die Staubfilter raus und schon arbeiten die Lüfter deutlich leiser. Ich hab meine entfernt, nachdem die Tür gefräst und mit Lochgitter versehen wurde.


----------



## micindustries (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Meine Güte ist das laut.
> Nimm die Staubfilter raus und schon arbeiten die Lüfter deutlich leiser. Ich hab meine entfernt, nachdem die Tür gefräst und mit Lochgitter versehen wurde.



Die Schallbrecher habe ich bereits alle entfernt, aber die Staubfilter lasse ich doch lieber drin. Habe keine Lust, dass mir die Kiste zustaubt. Habe in dem Raum alten Teppichboden drin


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ich eigentlich blind oder ist es tatsächlich unmöglich in der Aquasuite (in meinem Fall mit Aquaduct) eine andere Messgröße als Temperaturen als Reglerinput zu benutzen?


----------



## micindustries (15. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich blind oder ist es tatsächlich unmöglich in der Aquasuite (in meinem Fall mit Aquaduct) eine andere Messgröße als Temperaturen als Reglerinput zu benutzen?



Mit welchem anderen Maß willst du die denn Regeln? Temperatur (zB. Kurvenregler) ist das einzig sinnvolle, von Vorgaberegler mal abgesehen. Da stellst ja einfach einen festen Prozentwert der Leistung ein


----------



## Rarek (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Uiuiui, nicht schlecht  Hast du da keine Probleme mit den Schläuchen? Oder hast du HT verbaut? Das ist meine erste WaKü, da hab ich sehr auf Sicherheit gesetzt. Zumal das Gerätchen auch ab und zu unbeaufsichtigt läuft (F@H-Aktionswochen), da ist es mir lieber er schaltet 5°C zu früh ab, als 0,5°C zu spät



ich hatte da bisher keine Probleme mit meinen Norprene Schläuchen ^^ 
und ne Temperaturgesteuerte abschaltung habe ich im endeffekt garnet, da ich keinen cent mehr überhatte und ich da gespart hab


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Mit welchem anderen Maß willst du die denn Regeln? Temperatur (zB. Kurvenregler) ist das einzig sinnvolle, von Vorgaberegler mal abgesehen. Da stellst ja einfach einen festen Prozentwert der Leistung ein


Ich wollte Mal versuchen die Pumpe auf einen Zieldurchfluss zu regeln. Klar kann ich auch so lange mit den Prozenten spielen bis es passt, aber für komplett sinnlos halte ich es nicht. 
Zudem hätte man so auch die Möglichkeit sich individuellere Alarmreaktionen zu bauen.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich kenne mich nicht so super mit Wasserkühlungen aus aber mit der Logik etwas. Ein Arbeitskollege will seine Wasserkühlumg erweitern und hat nen alten Radiator gefunden im Schrank der durchaus nutzbar ist. Die Schrauben hingegen sind weg. Nun haben wir rausgefunden das es M3x5 schrauben sind zur Montage ohne Lüfter und M3x30 mit Lüfter. Könnten wir eigentlich direkt ins Bauhaus fahren um die Ecke und dort die M3x30 schrauben kaufen oder sind das "spezielle" Schrauben bei Radiatoren?


----------



## v3nom (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz normale Schrauben mit M-Gewinde. Manche Radiatoren haben aber ein zöllisches UNC Gewinde. Also nicht mit Kraft einschrauben sondern lieber doppelt sicher gehen das es ein M-Gewinde ist.


----------



## JonnyWho (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay danke, wir könnten den Radiator ja einfach mitnehmen und es direkt testen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bonus-Option: An Black-Ice-Radiatoren gibt es auch M4. M3 ist bei in Europa einzeln verkauften Radiatoren aber mit Abstand die häufigste Option.




micindustries schrieb:


> Dass es für dich übertrieben ist, spiegelt lediglich dein persönliches Empfinden wieder, was gegenüber anderen aber eben subjektiv ist. Ich habe eben mal ein 35-sekündiges Handyvideo gemacht, mal sehen ob es taugt um zu verdeutlichen was Torsten, ich und andere meinen. Video sollte hier abrufbar sein:
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass Hörempfinden und insbesondere die Grenze zu "unhörbar" eine sehr subjektive Angelegenheit sind. Ich wollte aber weder Lautheit noch Kühlleistung in diesem konkreten Fall bewerten.


----------



## micindustries (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass Hörempfinden und insbesondere die Grenze zu "unhörbar" eine sehr subjektive Angelegenheit sind. Ich wollte aber weder Lautheit noch Kühlleistung in diesem konkreten Fall bewerten.



Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Die Beschreibung zum Video sollte lediglich direkt mögliche Nachfragen beantworten. claster17 hat es ja auch prompt als extrem laut empfunden, für mich ist es ein hörbares, aber erträgliches Rauschen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wollte Mal versuchen die Pumpe auf einen Zieldurchfluss zu regeln. Klar kann ich auch so lange mit den Prozenten spielen bis es passt, aber für komplett sinnlos halte ich es nicht.
> Zudem hätte man so auch die Möglichkeit sich individuellere Alarmreaktionen zu bauen.



Du kannst auf jeden Fall über eine Alarmreaktion die Pumpleistung hochschrauben, falls ein zuvor definierter Grenzwert unterschritten wird. Auf jeden Fall gibt es ja auch noch den Zwei-Punkt-Regler und den Sollwertregler, damit habe ich mich aber nicht beschäftigt. Ich vermute, dass für deinen Zweck und rein vom Name her der Sollwertregler zielführend sein könnte (aquasuite Version 2018-4)


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie der Regler heißt ist mir schon klar, nur bietet der mir ausschließlich Temperaturmesswerte als Eingang an. (Im System befinden sich ansonsten noch Durchflusssensor und Füllstandssensor)


----------



## micindustries (16. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab mir eben die Regler mal angesehn. Da es, wie du sagst, eben nur über Temperatur geht, bleibt wohl nur die Bastelei mit Alarmwerten und -reaktionen. Da du hier über einen Alarm auch die Profile wechseln kannst, wäre da wohl noch die größte Flexibilität gegeben. Tut mir leid, dass ich dir da nicht besser helfen kann


----------



## TheAbyss (17. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> schon geschaut, ob das Kabel auch nur das tachosignal von einem Lüfter durchreicht?
> das hatte ich z.B. bei meinem, das der alle 3 Lüfter angeschlossen hatte - der Seitenschneider hat das Problem dann behoben



..das vermute ich auch, leider habe ich im Case alles möglichst "clean" verbaut, und eine Reihe von Acryl-Verkleidungen gebastelt... was die Wartungsfreundlichkeit ETWAS einschränkt... ich werde wie gesagt das System noch weiter testen und dann bei der ersten Wartung mir mal die Y-Kabel angucken.


----------



## Lockeye (18. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute, 

mein Custom Loop läuft mittlerweile auch seit gut einem Jahr und es besteht aktuell die Überlegung das Liquid zu tauschen.

Verwendet wurde: 

Coollaboraty Liquid Coolant Pro Blue

Ich hätte gerne etwas "kräftigeres", optisch wäre das Primochill Vue optimal, scheint sich nur leider nicht rückstandslos entfernen zu lassen.

Habt ihr sonst noch einen guten Tipp bzw. eine gute Idee?

Anforderung:

- Gute Fließfähigkeit
- Mischbetrieb geeignet (Kupfer/Nickel)
- Kräftiger Farbton




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (18. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst du nur Farbe?
Wieso mischt du dir mit Lebensmittelfarbe nicht selbst was an?
Ich hatte zum Jahreswechsel einen kleinen Test durchgeführt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...58-wakue-quatsch-thread-3267.html#post9196111

Selbstverständlich sehen so Sachen wie das Vue super aus. Hatte mich auch schon darauf gefreut.
Da ich mein System "normal" nutze und nicht nur fuer Schauzwecke wo es immer nur kurz laeuft, spar ich mir solche Sachen.


----------



## Lockeye (18. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Grunde genommen schon, 

Kräftigere Farbe und die selbe Sorglosigkeit im Umgang wie mit dem Coollaboratory Coolant.

Du verwendest also "nur" destilliertes/entmineralisiertes Wasser mit geringem Anteil an Lebensmittelfarbe?


----------



## DARPA (18. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenns einfach nur farbig sein soll, kannste auch mal Mayhems Dye ansehen.  Gibts in verschiedenen Farben. Da es nen Konzentrat ist, kannst die Stärke selbst bestimmen.
Ist auch als sehr beständig bekannt. Hatte es selbst schon und keine Probleme.


----------



## Verminaard (18. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Du verwendest also "nur" destilliertes/entmineralisiertes Wasser mit geringem Anteil an Lebensmittelfarbe?



Nein ich verwende destilliertes Wasser mit Innoprotect (alles durchsichtig).
Farbe habe ich noch keine begefuegt, hatte bisschen wenig Zeit um mich damit weiter auseinander zu setzen.
Aber falls bei mir Farbe zum Einsatz kommt, und das wird kommen, werde ich die Variante mit der Lebensmittelfarbe waehlen.
Die Ergebnisse von mir haben mir gut gefallen und man hat nicht die moegliche Sauerei mit den ganzen bunten Farbgemischen.


----------



## Lockeye (18. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wenns einfach nur farbig sein soll, kannste auch mal Mayhems Dye ansehen.  Gibts in verschiedenen Farben. Da es nen Konzentrat ist, kannst die Stärke selbst bestimmen.
> Ist auch als sehr beständig bekannt. Hatte es selbst schon und keine Probleme.


Wurde in dem Fall ein farbloses Coolant verwendet (Premix) oder ein anderes Produkt?

@Verminaard: Mache mir bei den Lebensmittelfarben eher Sorgen um Rückstände, gibts dazu schon Tests bzw. Langzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## Cleriker (19. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das primochill mag nicht nur kein Alu, sondern auch kein Silber, keine Luft und keine Zusätze. Also keine Dyes, kein Korrosionsschutz, kein gar nichts.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (19. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit der Lebensmittelfarbe hab ich im LUXX mal aufgeschnappt.
Kam glaub ich von Bundy und anderen (bitte nicht steinigen wenn ich hier wen falsch angegeben habe, ich rede hier von meiner Erinnerung).
Klang alles plausibel und sicher.
Ich hab das nur mit der Farbfestigkeit und in Verbindung mit dem Innoprotect genauer wissen wollen.

Ich werde, wenn Farbe, das auf jeden Fall so einsetzen.


----------



## Rarek (19. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Wurde in dem Fall ein farbloses Coolant verwendet (Premix) oder ein anderes Produkt?
> 
> @Verminaard: Mache mir bei den Lebensmittelfarben eher Sorgen um Rückstände, gibts dazu schon Tests bzw. Langzeiterfahrungen?



Ich denke Sorgen um Rückstände musst du dir nur bei Softtubing machen mit klaren Schläuchen... und ich glaube da ist es egal welche Farbe du nimmst, es wird immer ein wenig hängen bleiben, weil sich die Schläuche selbst auflösen.
Ansonsten ist gefärbtes Wasser rückstandslos - ist halt ohne schnickschnack wie Metallspäne oder Pastell, was flocken könnte ^^

links zu Berichten kann ich dir leider nicht geben, da mein Wissen aus vielen Beiträgen dieses und anderen ähnlichen Threads kommt.


----------



## DARPA (19. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Wurde in dem Fall ein farbloses Coolant verwendet (Premix) oder ein anderes Produkt?



Als Basis hatte ich Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra genommen. Natürlich das farblose


----------



## Lockeye (19. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, hört sich nach einer einfachen Lösung an.

Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra + Mayhems Dye Blue


----------



## Shutterfly (20. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es blau sein soll, dann kann man auch direkt Dest. Wasser und G48 nutzen. Das ergibt auch blau, Korrosionsschutz ist auch schon drin und es ist um einiges günstiger als die sonstigen fertigen Lösungen.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (20. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte nach kauf eines neuen Druckers ersatzt Farbe zum Manuellen fühlen der Farbpartronen übrig.
dachte probierste mal aus.Und was soll ich sagen,hab "Blau"  genommen,brauch nur 10 Tropfen in mein Destiliertem Wasser zu nehmen und hab das selbe Blau wie z.b von Alphacool.
Sieht super aus und färbt Schläche nicht schlimmer als Orginal Mische. Acryl wird nicht eingefärbt.
Ich benutzt dies nun nur noch zum einfährben. Super Alternative.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und das ist Stabil über Zeit?

PS: Für mich würden dann Schmiermittel für die Pumpe und weitere Zusätze fehlen. Das nutzt ja nicht zwingend jeder.


----------



## chaotium (21. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze nur Destilliertes Wasser aus dem Baumarkt und warum sollten die Pumpe ein Schmiermittel brauchen?
Meine Eheim kommt aus dem Aquarium Bereich. Wäre schlecht für die Fische 
Selbst die Laing kommt aus dem Heizungsbereich. Und im Heizkreislauf ist auch keine Schmiere vorhanden.
Marketing geblubber wie immer.

Und ich war heute morgen fro dass ich nur dest. wasser hatte ohne Farbe oder schmoze...


----------



## v3nom (21. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

und was spricht gegen klare Flüssigkeit von den Herstellern? Auch ohne "schmoze" und definitv langzeitstabiler/sicherer als reines dest. Wasser.


----------



## IICARUS (21. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man im Auto gut in Südländische Länder sehen wenn die Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen wird was da an Korrosion mit dabei raus kommt weil dort nicht alle Korrosionsschutz verwenden.
Gefrieren tut dort nichts da es zu warm dafür im Winter ist.

Mir wäre reines Wasser deshalb auch wichtig um auch Korrosion vorzubeugen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich nutze nur Destilliertes Wasser aus dem Baumarkt und warum sollten die Pumpe ein Schmiermittel brauchen?
> Meine Eheim kommt aus dem Aquarium Bereich. Wäre schlecht für die Fische
> Selbst die Laing kommt aus dem Heizungsbereich. Und im Heizkreislauf ist auch keine Schmiere vorhanden.
> Marketing geblubber wie immer.
> ...


Falsch, im Heizungen sind Zusätze drin. Rostschutz, Frostschutz, Additive und Schutz vor Algenbildung. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muxxer (22. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich benutz seit 2004 nur destilliertes Wasser problemlos mit LaingDDC. Das waküzeugs hat jetzt 6 Systeme überlebt ohne Stress wegen weichmacher oder Farbschmotz.
Wenn ichs bunt mag verbau ich eben Bunte Schläuche. Muss einfach funktional und Stabil sein so ne Wakü. Für Showzwecke sieht das Thema natürlich anderst aus, aber
ich brauch mein PC zum Arbeiten neben zu und hab auch nicht mehr die Muse jedes Quartal um zu bauen. Letztes Jahr hab ich mir sogar ne 1080Ti WF von GiGabunt gekauft
um mir die umbauerei zu ersparen und es war n Schnäppchen (759€ +30€ luftfrachtgebühr) noch dazu.
Damals hat es auch geheißen das man die ddc schmieren muss, hab da so rosa, eklig stinkendes zeug sogar bestellt, (war damals so n super Geheimtip) und bracht hat es nix ausser Ärger und seit dem reinfall nur noch dest. wasser ohne allem. Bei mir is alles aus Kupfer im Kreislauf, wie es mit Alu im Kreislauf und ohne zusatz is weißich nicht


----------



## chaotium (22. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Falsch, im Heizungen sind Zusätze drin. Rostschutz, Frostschutz, Additive und Schutz vor Algenbildung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Aber sicher nicht im Heizkreislauf. 

Frostschutz für was?


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In einer normalen Heizung sind Leitungswasser und eine Opferanode.
Anders sieht es nur bei Solarthermie aus, da wird dann tatsächlich ne Menge extra rein gepanscht (in DE, in Spanien z.B. nicht).


----------



## chaotium (22. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In einer normalen Heizung sind Leitungswasser und eine Opferanode.
> Anders sieht es nur bei Solarthermie aus, da wird dann tatsächlich ne Menge extra rein gepanscht (in DE, in Spanien z.B. nicht).



So dachte ich mir das auch, klar bei einer Solaranlage braucht man allerhand Chemiezeugs.


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In einer normalen Heizung sind Leitungswasser und eine Opferanode.
> Anders sieht es nur bei Solarthermie aus, da wird dann tatsächlich ne Menge extra rein gepanscht (in DE, in Spanien z.B. nicht).


In der Wasserthermieanlage meiner Schwiegereltern ist in dem Solarkreislauf überhaupt kein Wasser, sondern ein dünnflüssiges Öl. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 9maddin9 (24. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, wie lange hält eure Aquastream XT Pumpe schon aus bzw. wie lange schätzt ihr die Lebenserwartung der Pumpe. Hat ihr jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Meine läuft seit 2014 ohne Probleme, wurde nicht nie mechanisch "gewartet" (Dichtungen sind noch die alten) oder ähnliches, es wird meinst nur einmal im Jahr das Wasser gew. (betreibe meine Wakü nur mit destillierten Wasser und dem Zusatz von Innovatek)


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anständige Pumpen halten quasi ein Leben lang. Meine Laing ist ca. Baujahr 2003 und macht keine Anstalten stehen zu bleiben. Und die Eheims halten tendenziell länger.


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe  damals die Ultimate gekauft. Letztes Jahr habe ich ******** gebaut und die Platine ist abgeraucht. Habe dann eine Ultra nachbestellt.
Dabei die Welle und alle Dichtungen gleich mitgetauscht (rein aus vorbeugung).

Sie schnurrt immernoch. 

Wieso die Frage?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe die Aquastream Ultimate, ist auch von 2014, läuft prima. Ich habe auch noch die Eheim 1046 von 2004 und läuft einwandfrei. 
Eine Eispumpe VPP755 hatte ich auch, aber nach einem Monat war sie defekt. Ging nicht immer an, wenn sie mal an ging lief sie nicht zuverlässig und ging im Betrieb einfach aus.
Habe sie dann gegen die Aquastream Ultimate umgetauscht. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (24. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Ultimate läuft nun auch seit letztes Jahr Febuar sehr gut und ohne Probleme.
Bin mit der Pumpe sehr zufrieden und vor allem das auch das ganze direkt an der Pumpe bedient werden kann.

Habe mal vor einem Umbau vergessen die Drehzahl hoch zu setzen und erst nach dem Umbau bemerkt.
War aber kein Problem da ich sie direkt an der Pumpe hoch setzen konnte.

Von der  Eheim 1046 habe ich auch schon gelesen das sie mit nach 10 Jahre ohne Probleme noch laufen.


----------



## 9maddin9 (25. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich Frage deshalb, da ich mir nicht sicher bin wie lange die Dichtungen/Lager etc. im durchschnitt halten bzw. wie lange allgemein die Lebenserwartung einer solchen Wakü Pumpe ist. Des weiteren interessiert mich das Thema einfach, welche Erfahrungen andere mit einer solch einer Pumpe machen. Außerdem möchte ich  ungern eine Sauerei im PC verursachen, auch wenn gleich bei meinen PC nicht sehr viel defekt gehen würde, da die Pumpe sich unterhalb vom Mainboard und abgeschirmt vom NT befindet. 

Aber wie ich lese, halten die Pumpen länger als ich wahrscheinlich vermutet habe, was ich wiederum positiv finde. 
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine dienstälteste Pumpe ist eine Eheim 1046 die aus dem Jahr 2003 oder 2004 stammt und die bis heute bei nahezu durchgängigen 24/7-Betrieb in Betrieb ist.

Ursprünglich war es eine 12V die ich aber dann auf 230V umgebaut habe weil die Platine abgeraucht war.

Bis auf den Umbau auf 230V und einmal abdichten des Pumpengehäuse (Riss auf der Druckseite) hab nie was was an ihr gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Risiko das was undicht werden kann besteht immer und dies überall nicht nur bei der Pumpe.


----------



## Trash123 (25. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine baugleiche HPPS+ läuft schon ca 10 Jahre ohne Probleme!


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke auch die Eheims und Laings dürften bei sachgemäßer Handhabung lebenlang laufen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die anderen drei Pumpen laufen problemlos:
-Eheim 1046 12V > genaues Alter unbekannt da ich bereits der 3. Besitzer bin, allerdings aufgrund des dazugehörigen AGB tippe ich auf deutlich über 10Jahre.

-Eheim 1046 230V Baujahr 2012

-Aqaustream Ultra XT müsste Baujahr 2010 oder so was sein.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage zur Radi-Fläche:
Es wird ja gesagt pro 100W 120mm, oder?
Ich habe aktuell einen 280er der nen Ryzen 1600 kühlt. Jetzt habe ich mir bei Aliexpress einen Block für meine Vega56 bestellt. Dauert zwar noch ewig bis der ankommt, ich möchte allerdings vorsorgen 

In mein Gehäuse "passt" nur noch ein 120er rein, ansonsten müsste ich ein Paar Modifikationen vornehmen, dann ging auch ein 240/80er.

Ein MoRa ist keine Option.

Als Pumpe habe ich die Laing DDC310 Complete von ALC. Packt die CPU, GPU Block und 2 Radis?

Macht ein 120er Radi überhaupt Sinn? Oder sollte ich direkt nen 240/80er reinmurksen? 

Greetz


----------



## v3nom (27. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 120er würde schon etwas bringen und macht Sinn. Ein 240er wäre noch besser, da Radiatorfläche über allem steht und das wichtigste ist.
Der 280+120 würde reichen, aber du bekommst nicht gleichzeitig niedrige Temps und ein leises Setup.


----------



## NiXoN (27. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nehme an Du hast das Phanteks P400 aus Deiner Signatur?
Hast Du den 280er in der Front?

Das Case sieht aus als ob oben noch etwas verbaut werden könne. Vielleicht könnte man nicht den 280er, aber möglicherweise einen 240er verbauen. Kannst ja mal ein Bild hochladen


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, hab das P400.
Ein 280er passt oben sicher nicht rein, der würde an dem oberen Mainboardkühler anstoßen. Das ist mit 27mm dicken Lüftern schon sehr knapp.
Das mit nem 240er kann ich heute abend mal ausprobieren, hab noch ne 240er AiO liegen. Auf die Idee, dass ein 240er regulär passen könnte, bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht im Heizkreislauf.
> 
> Frostschutz für was?


In der Heizung ist immer Frostschutz drin, das bei Ausfall nicht so schnell die Leitung platzt.

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 240er stößt am RAM an x.x


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde es mit einem schmaleren Lüfter gehen, oder welche Seite stößt an?
Radi und/oder Lüfter aussen montieren geht auch gerne mal.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, Lüfter oder Radi außen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Jetzt ist es aber so, dass die AiO einen sehr dünnen Radi hat, wodurch möglicherweise mein Angepeilter schon zu Fett wäre dafür, das muss ich noch genau abmessen. 
Wobei ich schon lieber Radi intern hätte, da ich mir sonst noch was für die Anschlüsse überlegen muss :/
Falls der Radi extern muss (falls er zu dick ist) könnte ich ja auch direkt nen 280er nehmen


----------



## TheAbyss (29. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ja, Lüfter oder Radi außen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
> Jetzt ist es aber so, dass die AiO einen sehr dünnen Radi hat, wodurch möglicherweise mein Angepeilter schon zu Fett wäre dafür, das muss ich noch genau abmessen.
> Wobei ich schon lieber Radi intern hätte, da ich mir sonst noch was für die Anschlüsse überlegen muss :/
> Falls der Radi extern muss (falls er zu dick ist) könnte ich ja auch direkt nen 280er nehmen



Wenn ich nicht irre hat XSPC jetzt nen 20mm Slim Radi veröffentlicht, falls dir nur ein paar mm fehlen.
Ansonsten hab ich noch nen fetten 280er HWLabs hier liegen, wenn Bedarf besteht.. der ist aber auch so breit, dass er ins Primo unten nicht reinpasste


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast Recht: TX240 Ultrathin Radiator — XSPC - Performance PC Water Cooling
Damit könnte das sogar hinhauen  Jetzt muss ich nur noch zum Nachmessen kommen 
Schade, dass es die nicht in weiß gibt :/ hatte eigentlich die EX Serie in weiß geplant.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: wenn der Radi so dünn ist, ist er dann überhaupt besser als ein normaler 120er?

Laut XSPC ist die TX-Serie 40% dünner als die EX-Serie. Falls die FPI annähernd gleich sind, ergäbe sich ja dann:
EX240 =100%
TX240 =60%
EX120 =50%
TX120 =30%

leider finde ich keine FPI Angabe zur EX-Serie. Die TX liegt bei 22FPI.


----------



## v3nom (29. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach internen Tests von XSPC sind die TX wohl besser als die EX:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: XSPC - While we wait for the TX radiator reviews, here's... | Facebook


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist auch bekannt wann/wo die zu kaufen sind?
Die haben zwar noch n bisschen zeit bis mein Vegano Block aus Asien kommt, ich will aber auch nicht zu lange warten.
Das Diagramm sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, ich hoffe, das stimmt.
Im gleichen Zug werde ich auch meine Crap-Lüfter gegen gute austauschen. Werden wahrscheinlich Noctuas Chromax, auch wenns n bisschen arg teuer wird 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit XSPC generell?
Ich habe von denen: EX280 Radi, Ion AGB und 16/11 Fittings. Bis jetzt keine Probleme  Ich hatte mich ursprünglich nur für XSPC entschieden, da sie weiße Komponenten im Angebot haben. Jetzt hab ich schon irgendwie ne Markenverbundenheit entwickelt


----------



## joel3214 (30. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal eine schnelle Frage. Und zwar habe 2 L Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra in meinem System, scheinbar sind ein 1 Jahr ein paar ml (?)so das es in meinem 5,25 " AGB leise geplätschert hat.
Habe mir gedacht kippe ich bisschen Desteliertes Wasser dazu (waren vielleicht 50 ml). Jetzt sieht das aber so aus als ob man ÖL mit Wasser "vermischt" hat im Licht(so ein schimmern).  Nach ein paar min Betrieb hat es sich verteilt und ist kaum noch zu sehen aber kann es schädlich sein die beiden Flüssigkleiten zusammengebracht zu haben?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (30. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ist auch bekannt wann/wo die zu kaufen sind?




XSPC TX240 Ultrathin Radiator


----------



## DOcean (30. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine schnelle Frage. Und zwar habe 2 L Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra in meinem System, scheinbar sind ein 1 Jahr ein paar ml (?)so das es in meinem 5,25 " AGB leise geplätschert hat.
> Habe mir gedacht kippe ich bisschen Desteliertes Wasser dazu (waren vielleicht 50 ml). Jetzt sieht das aber so aus als ob man ÖL mit Wasser "vermischt" hat im Licht(so ein schimmern).  Nach ein paar min Betrieb hat es sich verteilt und ist kaum noch zu sehen aber kann es schädlich sein die beiden Flüssigkleiten zusammengebracht zu haben?



aus dem Datenblatt unter: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
kann man entnehmen das ~60% eh Wasser sind, also was soll passieren wenn du da noch was beikippst?


----------



## joel3214 (30. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> aus dem Datenblatt unter: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> kann man entnehmen das ~60% eh Wasser sind, also was soll passieren wenn du da noch was beikippst?


Wohl wahr, habe bisschen Panik geschoben als ich gesehen habe das es sich scheinbar nicht vermischt ^^


----------



## chaotium (30. August 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einmal mit dem Mixer durch und gut is


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da mein bisheriger Wassertemperatur-Sensor anscheinend wie auch immer den Geist aufgegeben hat, benötige ich Ersatz.

Kann mir jemand einen möglichst genauen Sensor empfehlen, da es ja scheinbar bei vielen größere Ungenauigkeiten gibt?

Am besten einen zum Einschrauben an einen freien Anschluss im AGB.
Oder ist Inline genauer?


----------



## v3nom (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für mein Aquaero hatte ich immer auch die von Aquacomputer genommen.
Wenn du "genau" sein willst brauchst du das neue QUADRO und die passenden neuen super mega UBER Sensoren


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die genauesten Sensoren waren die digitalen, linearisierten, von mCubed. Die einfachen NTCs sind eigentlich alle gleich gut/schlecht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt Ihr jeweils nen Link für mich, damit ich mich in dem ganzen Wirrwarr einigermaßen zurecht finde?

Evtl. tausche ich mein Aquaero 5 auch mal durch etwas neueres aus, denn da sollte es inzwischen ja was geben was auch bei Lüfter-Herunterregelung keine bzw. kaum Hitze produziert, richtig?


----------



## KillercornyX (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das nennt sich PWM [emoji6].
Die AE6 haben glaub 4 Kanäle davon.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gab es nicht für non-PWM-Lüfter auch eine "hitzefreie" Möglichkeit?
Glaube mit dem Aquaero 6 dürfte das gehen, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann auch in der Steuerung PWM machen und die auf der 12V Leitung raus geben. Mögen allerdings nicht alle Lüfter.
Im Endeffekt bin ich immer wieder überrascht wie weit hinten die HW der Aquaero eigentlich früher war. Mein T-Balancer konnte bereits vor einem Jahrzehnt pro Kanal zwischen PWM und Analogregelung umstellen, hat besagte Digitalsensoren und ermöglicht Monitoring über das Netzwerk. Das alles bei genug Leistung um auch eine Laing zu regeln.
Würde nur leider schlecht vermarktet.


----------



## KillercornyX (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Gab es nicht für non-PWM-Lüfter auch eine "hitzefreie" Möglichkeit?
> Glaube mit dem Aquaero 6 dürfte das gehen, oder?


Nein, das geht nicht. Die Spannungsregulierung ist immer mit Verlust in Form von Wärme verbunden. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Man kann auch in der Steuerung PWM machen und die auf der 12V Leitung raus geben.



Hö hört sich neu an für mich, wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehe z.B. das Wirkprinzip des Heatmaster:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gen-zum-alphacool-heatmaster.html#post3167174
PWM sagt erst mal nur, dass die Spannung schnell an und aus geschaltet wird so dass im Mittel weniger Leistung umgesetzt wird. Ob das der Lüfter(4-Pin) oder die Steuerung (Heatmaster, BigNG bei entsprechendem Setting) macht ist nicht festgelegt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (30. September 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sprich ich könnte das auch mit meinen 3-Pin-Lüftern versuchen?


----------



## Muxxer (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

T-Balancer? bigNG MultiFunction Fan / Pump Controller - Fan Controllers
jop
den hatte ich auch um mein Athlon damals mit Wasser zu bändigen samt ddc welche 2016 das Handtuch geschmissen hat, das waren noch Zeiten da musst man noch Lesen und
Hirn benutzen sowie basteln was ja auch spass gemacht hat haha


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Sprich ich könnte das auch mit meinen 3-Pin-Lüftern versuchen?


Mit einem Heatmaster(die II Version könnte noch Support haben) oder einem BigNG(leider seit Jahren nicht mehr weiter entwickelt, auch wenn die SW unter Win10 noch geht) könntest du es versuchen wenn es die sehr wichtig ist. 
Das Aquaero kann afaik nach wie vor nur Spannung oder 4-Pin. Hat aber dafür den größten SW- und Community-Support.


----------



## micindustries (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Salve Kameraden des nassen bastelns 

Ich habe eine kleine Frage, befürchte aber die Antwort schon zu kennen...

Ich habe einen kleinen Kreislauf aus AGB (verrückt, nicht wahr?) mit einer PWM D5 von AC, ALC XPX, ALC 420er, MSI 1080Ti Sea Hawk, AC DFM Highflow und ALC 280er (in der Reihenfolge verbaut). Verbunden ist alles mit Norprene, da ich geschlossene Seitenteile ohne Fenster habe. Verbaut wurde alles im Dezember 2017 und lief seither einwandfrei.
Da in letzter Zeit ein stetes Abnehmen des Durchflusses zu beobachten war, bis ich bei U45L/h angelangt war, habe ich das System vorgestern zerlegt. Ich vermutete den XPX als "Schlammgrube", was auch tatsächlich so war. Alles gereinigt, WLP wieder drauf, System neu befüllt (ALC CKC, habe das alte aufgefangen und via Kaffeefilter geklärt, da waren aber keine Rückstände erkennbar. Also vermutlich aller Schmodder im System verblieben)
Die Radis verblieben im Gehäuse, da das BQ DB900 nicht gerade entgegenkommend ist, was Basteleien mit Radiatoren angeht.

Jetzt muss ich die D5 auf 100% stellen, um gerade so die 60L/h zu erreichen. Die GPU ist aber ohne Einlagerungen, das kann man dank Plexiabdeckung gut sehen.

Ich vermute, dass es entweder irgendwo eine fette Luftblase hat (die trotz Neigen und Wasser bei 37°C (synthetisch mit Benchmarks) nicht raus geht), oder dass noch mehr Schmodder im System ist. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte (auf die Komponenten bezogen), wo der Haken sein könnte? 

Da die verwendete Grizzly Kryonaut nicht gerade günstig ist, will ich keine unnötigen Experimente und derlei Aktionen starten. Ich würde es noch eine Woche laufen lassen und beobachten (quasi den Dreck wieder sammeln lassen) und dann nochmal alles zerlegen und diesmal auch die Radis abnehmen und mit klarem Wasser spülen. Dazu denke ich darüber nach, für die Lautstärkeoptimierung Shrouds mit reinzuklatschen. Hierzu jemand Empfehlungen? Kenne nur die von Phobya.
Für erfahrungsbasierte Warnungen und Vorschläge bin ich gerne offen.


Grüße,
mic


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Man kann auch in der Steuerung PWM machen und die auf der 12V Leitung raus geben. Mögen allerdings nicht alle Lüfter.
> Im Endeffekt bin ich immer wieder überrascht wie weit hinten die HW der Aquaero eigentlich früher war. Mein T-Balancer konnte bereits vor einem Jahrzehnt pro Kanal zwischen PWM und Analogregelung umstellen, hat besagte Digitalsensoren und ermöglicht Monitoring über das Netzwerk. Das alles bei genug Leistung um auch eine Laing zu regeln.
> Würde nur leider schlecht vermarktet.



3-Pin-PWM-Regelung ist technisch einfacher, da die digital-analog-Wandlung entfällt und galt wegen der häufigen Probleme mit Lüftern als minderwertige Option für billige Lüftersteuerungen. Der höhere Stromverbrauch einer analogen Schaltungen hat dagegen zu Aquaero-4-Zeiten und früher niemanden interessiert, weil man allgemein weniger respektive kleinere Lüfter genutzt hat.


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah hab gar nicht gesehen dass beim T-Balancer die Sensoren schon dabei sind (was natürlich den Preis relativiert)... und mir nen Wolf gesucht um die einzeln zu finden. O.O

Jedenfalls...  normale handelsübliche Wassertemperatursensoren um die 10 € sind ja nicht sehr genau, habe von Abweichungen um die 6 Grad etc. gelesen und auch innerhalb einer Serie gibt es wohl größere Streuung.

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob man durch Kalibrierung an mehreren Messpunkten mit einem Fieberthermometer dann für unsere Zwecke hinreichend genaue Ergebnisse in Sachen Wassertemperatur bekommt (auf 1 bis 2 Grad genau würde mir reichen), oder ob nur digitale, teure Sensoren wie der von Aquacomputer oder gar der T-Balancer dafür notwendig sind.


Danke auf jeden Fall für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kalibrieren sollte normalerweise reichen. Die Frage ist ja auch immer was man mit dem Messwert am Ende anfagen will. Zur Regelung ist ein Offset vollkommen egal, schließlich ist am Ende eh nicht die Wassertemperatur sondern die Hardwaretemperatur entscheidend.

Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen: Heut sehe ich den T-Balancer nicht (mehr) als ernstzunehmende Alternative. Dafür ist der Support einfach zu schlecht und der Preis der Restbestände zu hoch.


----------



## Zocker24 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch noch einen tBalancer, sowie Sensorhub in der Schublade [emoji4] bei dem ist wohl nur ein Kanal fehlerhaft, zumindest gibt der nur 100% außer bei PWM.


----------



## Shoggy (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass über die letzten Beiträge hier und da manches vermischt wurde und nicht klar genug rüber kam. Torsten ist schon etwas drauf eingegangen, aber um es am Beispiel unserer aquaero Versionen nochmal zu verdeutlichen:

Das aquaero 3.07 hat PWM für die Stromversorgung genutzt. Dabei wird die Spannung selbst nicht geändert, sondern die Stromversorgung wird in einer extrem schnellen Folge ein und ausgeschaltet. Der Lüfter wird salopp gesagt einfach nur immer wieder kurz angestupst. Das erzeugt zwar wenig Verlustleistung auf der Platine und hält die Kosten im Rahmen,  generiert dafür aber diverse andere Probleme. Einige Lüfter kommen damit nicht klar und geben im Betrieb einen unterschwelligen Brummton von sich und lassen sich teilweise nicht richtig regeln. Von der technischen Seite braucht es auch noch ein paar Kniffe damit es nicht zu einem fehlerhaftem Verhalten der Steuerung kommt. Für Pumpen ist diese Methode zudem ziemlich ungeeignet, wobei damals  noch keiner dran gedacht hat eine Pumpe per aquaero zu regeln.

Ein über 14 Jahre altes aquaero 3.07 verrichtet übrigens bis heute seinen Dienst in meinem Rechner 

Unterm Strich setzte sich die gepulste Stromversorgung auf Grund zu vieler Probleme nicht durch und relativ schnell kam der Nachfolger aquaero 4.00 mit einer klassischen analogen Schaltung. Diese analoge Schaltung verbrennt bei abgesenkter Spannung zwar viel Energie, aber lief dafür sauber. Mit der powerboost getauften Modifikation war es später noch möglich zumindest an einem Kanal sogar eine Pumpe betreiben zu können.

Beim aquaero 5 hätten wir bereits gerne Schaltregler gehabt, aber die Technik hat das zum damaligen Entwicklungsbeginn einfach noch nicht hergegeben. Für eine Lösung, wie wir sie uns vorgestellt haben, waren die notwendigen Bauteile zu groß und zu teuer. Das Gerät trat eine weitere Runde mit etwas aufgebohrter Analogschaltung an und wir haben erstmals PWM mit an Board.

Moment mal, PWM gab es doch schon beim 3.07? - Eben nicht, und da muss man unterscheiden! Beim 3.07 war die Stromversorgung mittels PWM gepulst; beim 5er aquaero bezieht sich dies aber auf das Steuersignal des Lüfters. Am aquaero 5 gibt es einen Lüfterausgang, den man optional auf PWM-Steuerung umstellen kann. Im PWM Modus wird einfach nur die 12V Versorgungsspannung durchgeschaltet und das PWM-Signal beeinflusst eine kleine Steuerelktronik im Lüfter, die diesen dann entsprechend schnell oder langsam laufen lässt. Das geht natürlich auch nur mit entsprechenden 4-Pin PWM Lüftern.

Auf dem aquaero 5 gibt es aber auch noch zwei mittels PWM gepulste 2-Pin Ausgänge. Das funktioniert dann wieder ähnlich wie beim 3.07er aquaero. Diese Ausgänge empfehlen wir aber nur zur Verwendung mit LED-Strips oder ähnlichem.

Mit dem aquaero 6 kam dann die Möglichkeit alle Kanäle getrennt voneinander entweder spannungs- oder PWM-geregelt zu nutzen. PWM-geregelt meint hier abermals die Sache mit den 4-Pin PWM Lüftern und hat nichts mit der gepulsten Stromversorgung zu tun. Wesentlicher Fortschritt bei der Spannungsregelung ist jetzt aber der Einsatz von modernen Schaltreglern. Diese haben eine sehr hohe Effizienz bzw. sehr geringe Verlustleistung und beim Herunterregeln wird diese auch weniger und nicht mehr wie man es von der analogen Regelung beim aquaero 4 oder 5 kennt. Der Anschluss zahlreicher klassischer 3-Pin Lüfter ist also kein Problem. Das haben wir damals schon hier gezeigt.

Das aquaero 6 erzeugt auch bei hohen Lasten nur eine geringe Abwärme und die optional erhältliche Kühlung ist in erster Linie für den oberen Grenzbereich interessant. Da reden wir dann bereits über *144W Last! *

Mit dem vor Kurzem erschienen QUADRO haben wir erstmals dem verstärkten Trend in Richtung PWM-Lüfter Rechnung getragen. Da sieht man dann auch direkt den Preisunterschied. Natürlich fehlen generell noch diverse Funktionen vom aquaero, aber alleine die Einsparung durch den Wegfall der Spannungsregelung ist enorm.

Wir halten fest: wenn von PWM die Rede ist muss man unterscheiden, ob damit die Stromversorgung oder nur das Steuersignal des Lüfters gemeint ist. Beim aquaero 6 ist zu berücksichtigen, dass es für die Spannungsregelung moderne Schaltregler nutzt und somit weder die Probleme der analogen oder PWM-gepulsten Spannungsregelung besitzt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dazu nur ein)zwei Anmerkungen:
1)Schaltregler und PWM mit Glättung dahinter sind ein und dasselbe.
2)Pumpen sind auch nur Elektromotoren. Prinzipiell kann man die auch mit PWM ansteuern, man braucht "nur" eine hoch genuge Frequenz und starke Freilaufdioden.


----------



## Shoggy (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 1)Schaltregler und PWM mit Glättung dahinter sind ein und dasselbe.


Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Das ist technisch miteinander nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fragen wir doch mal anders.
Die zusätzliche Leitung, die ein PWM-Lüfter gegenüber einem 3-Pin-Lüfter hat:
Was wird in diesem Fall dann eigentlich genau über das Kabel übertragen?

So wie ich das verstehe kommt da dann ein Steuersignal mit einer Drehzahlvorgabe etc., und erst die Steuerelektronik des Lüfters sorgt dann für die Umsetzung, wie auch immer die geartet sein mag (kommt scheinbar auf den Lüfter drauf an), zB durch schnelles An-/Abschalten der Spannung.

Bei der anderen Methode findet dann die Wandlung Drehzahl->gepulstes Signal in der Lüftersteuerung statt und es wird eben über die Spannungsleitung gearbeitet und entsprechend die Spannung immer an oder ausgeschaltet.

Kann natürlich auch völliger Humbug sein, hab mich da nicht reingelesen; aber so klang es jetzt für mich in Euren Beiträgen.


BTW... ich verwende immer noch die 3-Pin-SilentWings der ersten Generation von BeQuiet als Gehäuselüfter (seit 2009 glaube ich), weil sie nach all den Jahren immer noch perfekt laufruhig arbeiten, nie Ausfälle oder Probleme verursacht haben und bei Spannung um die 4V völlig unhörbar sind (wahrscheinlich auch bis 5V, aber in meinem Fall reicht das bischen Luftstrom locker aus).

Habe auch eine PWM-Version des selben Lüfters hier (ebenfalls 1. Generation); der verhält sich allerdings lauter als die 3-Pin.


----------



## v3nom (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach meinem Wissensstand und der momentan gängigen Umsetzung am Markt ist ein PWM Signal nur ein Anliegen einer Spannung die erkannt wird (z.B. 5V). Diese wird kurz gehalten, dann wieder abgeschaltet und wieder von vorne. Je größer der PWM Wert (z.B. 90%) umso länger liegt das Signal auch an und umso kürzer sind abgeschalteten Pausen.
Der Lüfter schaltet mit den 12V am Lüfter basierend auf dem gepulsten Signal den Motor am Lüfter ein oder aus. 100% PWM sind z.B. ein Dauersignal ohne Pausen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurzum eine Rechteckspannung mit verschiedenen Impulsbreiten.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein ein PWM-gesteuerter Motor wird nicht entsprechend des PWM-Signals ein- und ausgeschaltet. 
Da es sich um elektronisch kommutierte Synchronmotoren handelt, wird die Drehzahl bei PWM gesteuerten Lüftern oder Pumpen viel eleganter gesteuert. Das PWM Signal wird vom Motortreiber (der i. d. R. auf der Steuerplatine des Motors sitzt) direkt in die entsprechende, auf den Motor abgestimmte, Drehfeldfrequenz gewandelt mit der die Spulen kontinuierlich angesteuert werden. Liegt das Tastverhältnis des PWM-Signals (also das Zeitverhältnis von Steuerpsannung an zu Steuerspannung aus innerhalb der Periode) bei 100% so wird die maximale Frequenz des Feldes angelegt. Diese entspricht in der Regel mindestens dem Doppelten der Maximaldrehzahl des Motors - kann abhängig von der Polzahl aber auch noch höher sein. Die Spulen des Motors werden also ohne Unterbrechungen der Versorgungsspannung bestromt - aber das Feld dreht eben mehr oder weniger schnell in Abhängigkeit des Tastverhältnisses, das am PWM-Anschluss anliegt. Wird das Tastverhältnis gesenkt, sinkt auch die Frequenz des Drehfeldes und damit die Drehzahl des Motors. Die Spannung bleibt dabei gleich. Deshalb kann man Lüfter die ansonsten baugleich sind in der PWM-Variante meist auch mit geringeren Drehzahlen betreiben als die spannungsgesteuerte Variante, weil das Drehfeld aufgrund der hohen Betriebsspannung auch bei geringen Drehzahlen stark ist. Wie gut das funktioniert hängt von der Qualität und der Abstimmung des Motortreibers ab. Deshalb nutzen manche Premium-Hersteller auch eigens für Ihre Motoren entwickelte Motortreiber statt Standard-Bausteine. Das Feintuning so einer Schaltung bezüglich der Abstimmung auf den jeweiligen Motor, sowie ihre Toleranz gegenüber unsauberen PWM-Signalen lässt sich durchaus beeinflussen. 

Die Zerhackerschaltung die ihr vermutet kann man als "Pseudo-PWM" bezeichnen, wie es früher bei billigen Lüftersteuerungen für 3-Pol-Lüfter genutzt wurde und wie man es heute noch z.B. in "PWM-Lüftersteuerungen" vorfindet wie sie z. B. in diversen Phanteks-Gehäuse verbaut sind. Dabei wird tatsächlich die Versorgungsspannung im Tastverhältnis des PWM-Signals unterbrochen. Dies führt dazu, dass der Rotor nicht mehr ganz synchron zum Drehfeld läuft, was sich u. A. in unrundem Lauf und üblen Geräuschen äußerst (letztlich nichts anderes als provoziertes Spulenfiepen).


----------



## micindustries (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> [...]
> Dazu denke ich darüber nach, für die Lautstärkeoptimierung Shrouds mit reinzuklatschen. Hierzu jemand Empfehlungen? Kenne nur die von Phobya.
> Für erfahrungsbasierte Warnungen und Vorschläge bin ich gerne offen.
> [...]



Hat mir hierzu noch jemand Anregungen? Gehäuse ist wie im restlichen, nicht zitierten Text, erwähnt das Dark Base 900 non pro von BeQuiet. Verbaut sind je ein 30er 420 und 280, Lüfter sind einblasend. In der Front dürften 07er Shrouds kein Problem sein, aber oben wirds eng. Gibt es da Alternativen, die ich nur noch nicht gefunden habe, oder klappt das nicht wie ich es mir vorstelle?

Grüße,
mic


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Fragen wir doch mal anders.
> Die zusätzliche Leitung, die ein PWM-Lüfter gegenüber einem 3-Pin-Lüfter hat:
> Was wird in diesem Fall dann eigentlich genau über das Kabel übertragen?
> 
> ...





v3nom schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissensstand und der momentan gängigen Umsetzung am Markt ist ein PWM Signal nur ein Anliegen einer Spannung die erkannt wird (z.B. 5V). Diese wird kurz gehalten, dann wieder abgeschaltet und wieder von vorne. Je größer der PWM Wert (z.B. 90%) umso länger liegt das Signal auch an und umso kürzer sind abgeschalteten Pausen.
> Der Lüfter schaltet mit den 12V am Lüfter basierend auf dem gepulsten Signal den Motor am Lüfter ein oder aus. 100% PWM sind z.B. ein Dauersignal ohne Pausen.



Gemäß Intel-Spezifikation läuft der Signalaufbau umgekehrt ab: Der Lüfter versucht permanent eine Spannung von 3,3 V (in älteren Varianten 5 V) auf der PWM-Leitung aufzubauen. (Oder auch nicht, wenn man einen Silent Wings 3 oder eine PWM-Laing hat. ) Schafft er das, entspricht dies 100 Prozent PWM (auch gegeben, wenn die vierte Ader an einem 3-Pin-Lüfterstecker blind endet). Das Mainboard seinerseits kann die PWM-Leitung auf Masse kurzschließen und so die aufgebaute Spannung abfließen lassen. Je länger diese "low"-Lücken im Vergleich zu den Phasen mit stabiler Spannung, desto niedriger der PWM-Wert. 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nein ein PWM-gesteuerter Motor wird nicht entsprechend des PWM-Signals ein- und ausgeschaltet.
> Da es sich um elektronisch kommutierte Synchronmotoren handelt, wird die Drehzahl bei PWM gesteuerten Lüftern oder Pumpen viel eleganter gesteuert. Das PWM Signal wird vom Motortreiber (der i. d. R. auf der Steuerplatine des Motors sitzt) direkt in die entsprechende, auf den Motor abgestimmte, Drehfeldfrequenz gewandelt mit der die Spulen kontinuierlich angesteuert werden. Liegt das Tastverhältnis des PWM-Signals (also das Zeitverhältnis von Steuerpsannung an zu Steuerspannung aus innerhalb der Periode) bei 100% so wird die maximale Frequenz des Feldes angelegt. Diese entspricht in der Regel mindestens dem Doppelten der Maximaldrehzahl des Motors - kann abhängig von der Polzahl aber auch noch höher sein. Die Spulen des Motors werden also ohne Unterbrechungen der Versorgungsspannung bestromt - aber das Feld dreht eben mehr oder weniger schnell in Abhängigkeit des Tastverhältnisses, das am PWM-Anschluss anliegt. Wird das Tastverhältnis gesenkt, sinkt auch die Frequenz des Drehfeldes und damit die Drehzahl des Motors. Die Spannung bleibt dabei gleich. Deshalb kann man Lüfter die ansonsten baugleich sind in der PWM-Variante meist auch mit geringeren Drehzahlen betreiben als die spannungsgesteuerte Variante, weil das Drehfeld aufgrund der hohen Betriebsspannung auch bei geringen Drehzahlen stark ist. Wie gut das funktioniert hängt von der Qualität und der Abstimmung des Motortreibers ab. Deshalb nutzen manche Premium-Hersteller auch eigens für Ihre Motoren entwickelte Motortreiber statt Standard-Bausteine. Das Feintuning so einer Schaltung bezüglich der Abstimmung auf den jeweiligen Motor, sowie ihre Toleranz gegenüber unsauberen PWM-Signalen lässt sich durchaus beeinflussen.
> 
> Die Zerhackerschaltung die ihr vermutet kann man als "Pseudo-PWM" bezeichnen, wie es früher bei billigen Lüftersteuerungen für 3-Pol-Lüfter genutzt wurde und wie man es heute noch z.B. in "PWM-Lüftersteuerungen" vorfindet wie sie z. B. in diversen Phanteks-Gehäuse verbaut sind. Dabei wird tatsächlich die Versorgungsspannung im Tastverhältnis des PWM-Signals unterbrochen. Dies führt dazu, dass der Rotor nicht mehr ganz synchron zum Drehfeld läuft, was sich u. A. in unrundem Lauf und üblen Geräuschen äußerst (letztlich nichts anderes als provoziertes Spulenfiepen).



Das PWM-Signal muss nicht als Eingangswert für eine komplexe Controller-Logik dienen. Hochwertige Lüfter nutzen diese zwar, aber es ist vollkommen zulässig, einfach die Stromzufuhr des Motors in Abhängigkeit vom PWM-Signal unterbrechen zu lassen. Im einfachsten Fall reichen also ein Transistor und eine Pull-Up-Schaltung aus zwei Widerständen und einer Z-Diode aus, um aus einem 3-Pin- einen "PWM"-Lüfter zu machen. Mit alzu viel Laufruhe sollte man bei derartigen Produkten aber nicht rechnen.


----------



## Tudelutu (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

3368 Seiten. Erstaunlich großer Thread^^


----------



## TheEpicHorst (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neu: D5 NEXT - die Komplettloesung - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Neu: D5 NEXT - die Komplettloesung - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Jetzt juckt es schon mächtig in den Fingern 🤪

Frage mich wo die Pumpe gefertigt wird...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Basierend auf dem genialen Prinzip des keramikgelagerten Kugelmotors der  Laing D5 haben wir mit unserem Know-How aus mehr als 15 Jahren eine  Pumpe erschaffen, die weltweit ihres gleichen sucht und nahezu alle  Aufgabenbereiche für Elektronik in der Wasserkühlung in einem einzigen  Gerät abdeckt.





> Die Pumpe verbindet die hervorragenden Laufeigenschaften und  Leistungswerte der legendären D5 Pumpe mit einer Elektronik, die einfach  keine Wünsche mehr unerfüllt lässt.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es beim Aufbau und der Lagerung der Rotor-/Statoreinheit weiterhin eine D5 von Laing/Lowara ist und die *Platine mit Steuerelektronik* und der gesamte rückseitige Aufbau der Pumpe zwecks Anschlüssen und Steckmodul von Aquacomputer komplett neu realisiert wurde.



> *Technische Daten:*
> 
> BLDC Motor
> keramikgelagerter Kugelmotor (Aluminiumoxid/Hartkohle)
> ...




Das haben sie bei bei Aquastream Ultimate ja ähnlich gehandhabt.


----------



## SoFreak (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey. 
Ich hätte mal eine Frage.
Ist be quiet! besser als Enermax bei Wasserkühlungen?


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SoFreak schrieb:


> Hey.
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage.
> Ist be quiet! besser als Enermax bei Wasserkühlungen?


Du bist in der falschen Rubrik, hier geht es um erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen und keine AiO. Kannst ja mal fragen, was hier alle grob von AiO Lösungen halten


----------



## chaotium (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bevor ne AIO in mein PC wandert dann lieber nen Luftkühler.

AIO ist für mich nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## SoFreak (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Du bist in der falschen Rubrik, hier geht es um erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen und keine AiO. Kannst ja mal fragen, was hier alle grob von AiO Lösungen halten




Ah okay.


----------



## DOcean (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es beim Aufbau und der Lagerung der Rotor-/Statoreinheit weiterhin eine D5 von Laing/Lowara ist und die *Platine mit Steuerelektronik* und der gesamte rückseitige Aufbau der Pumpe zwecks Anschlüssen und Steckmodul von Aquacomputer komplett neu realisiert wurde.
> 
> Das haben sie bei bei Aquastream Ultimate ja ähnlich gehandhabt.



Hatte die D5 auch schon einen BLDC Motor? das wäre durchaus was Neues meine ich


----------



## Rarek (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Neu: D5 NEXT - die Komplettloesung - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum



oh schön... aber gibts die auch ohne Lichter?


----------



## NiXoN (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> oh schön... aber gibts die auch ohne Lichter?



im Luxx hab ich gelesen dass die Einsparungen ohne Beleuchtung kaum der Rede wert sind und daher ist es nicht vorgesehen. Kannst auch mal hier im AC-Forum nachlesen.
Deaktivieren wirst Du sie aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit können


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke die RGB lassen sich abschalten, dann ist das ganze gar nicht so schlimm. 

Mir gefällt sie richtig gut, gerade auch wegen dem Temperatursensor. Leider überwiegt im Moment bei mir aber die Vernunft und ich bin noch immer sehr zufrieden mit meiner 10W DDC, es gibt keinen Grund zu wechseln.

Müsste ich aber neu kaufen, würde diese D5 ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste stehen.


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenns abschaltbar ist, gehts auch... mir reicht meine normale einfarbige langweilige Gehäusebeleuchtung, da brauch ich net irgendwas blinkendes im Sichtfeld

aber mir gehts wie Daniel
ich habe meine DDC unter ner Heatkiller Tube und das reicht mir momentan, aber bei neukauf würde ich auch ne D5 (artige) nehmen


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Hatte die D5 auch schon einen BLDC Motor? das wäre durchaus was Neues meine ich



Absolut alle Wakü-Pumpen haben BLDC-Motoren und haben auch schon immer solche gehabt, weil alle Wakü-Pumpen Nassläuferpumpen sind, was sich mit den gegebenen 12V Gleichstrom und den nötigen Drehzahlbereichen für Kreislpumpen eben nur sinnvoll als BLDC-Motor umsetzen lässt. 
Einzig die, abweichend von den meisten anderen Wakü-Pumpen, mit alternierend drehenden Rotoren ausgestatteten Eheim-basierten Pumpen weichen vom üblichen Prinzip der klassischen Kreiselpumpe ein wenig ab. Die Motoren sind hier aber zumindest bei den Gleichstrom-Varianten ebenfalls als BLDC-Motoren zu betrachten - wenn auch etwas ungewöhnlich kommutiert. Diese Motoren kann man (die richtigen Stator-Spulen vorausgesetzt) aber auch direkt mit Wechselstrom betreiben - brushless (BL) sind sie als Nassläufer aber natürlich genau wie alle anderen.

*Edit: *
Der Steckverbinder, die Befestigungsclips im Heckspiegel und der direkt an der Statorkalotte montierte Tempsensor sind die Neuerungen an der Pumpe selbst, aber von der mechanischen und elektrischen Seite ist es, so wie sich AC da verstanden habe, ansonsten ne normale D5 geblieben. Wie bei den AC-Versionen der Eheim-1046 wird man da wohl seitens AC vom eigentlichen Hersteller (also Xylem/Lowara) eine entsprechende Sonderversion beziehen, oder sie wird bei AC umgebaut (Stichwort Tempsensor). Das was die D5 aber so bewährt macht, wurde da mit Sicherheit nicht angetastet. Sprich Mechanik und Motor sind unverändert geblieben (zeigen ja auch die Werte und die Angaben dazu). Der abnehmbare Elektronik-Block ist aber natürlich eine AC-Entwicklung.


----------



## Shoggy (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Damit es hier auch mal schwarz auf weiß steht: das ist natürlich eine original Xylem/Lowara D5 Pumpe. Es ist auch keine Sonderanfertigung. Alle nötigen Modifikationen finden bei uns im Haus statt, wobei an der eigentlichen Mechanik und Platine der Pumpe selbst nichts geändert wurde.

In unserem Forum habe ich übrigens noch einige Fotos ergänzt. Da wird vielleicht das ein oder andere noch etwas klarer.


----------



## Moddingopfer (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibts dafür schon einen Preis?


----------



## etar (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

119€ stand im Forum. 

Mit der Pumpe kann man sich ja dann ein Aquareo sparen. Wenn man wenig Platz hat bestimmt ganz gut und man hat alles drin was man brauch. Aber so Licht Kram würde mich echt stören, gibt es echt Leute die beim zocken das dauerhaft an haben? ^^


----------



## Shoggy (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ja nicht einfach nur dummes Bling Bling. Du kannst die LEDs ziemlich frei konfigurieren und dir z. B. eine Temperatur von blau nach rot anzeigen lassen oder die Rotation der Pumpe oder Lüfter entsprechend auch auf dem Ring rotieren lassen (natürlich in langsamer) etc.  Sprich man kann den LEDs auch durchaus Informationen entnehmen wenn man will - und sei es nur ein Alarm bei zu hoher Temperatur oder geringem Durchfluss.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht einfach nur dummes Bling Bling. Du kannst die LEDs ziemlich frei konfigurieren und dir z. B. eine Temperatur von blau nach rot anzeigen lassen oder die Rotation der Pumpe oder Lüfter entsprechend auch auf dem Ring rotieren lassen (natürlich in langsamer) etc.  Sprich man kann den LEDs auch durchaus Informationen entnehmen wenn man will - und sei es nur ein Alarm bei zu hoher Temperatur oder geringem Durchfluss.



Benötigt man denn die Aquasuite? Kann ich den Temperatursensos auch über HWInfo auslesen? Kann ich die RGB mit Asus Aura Synchronisieren?


----------



## Shoggy (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die aquasuite brauchst du dafür nicht, aber um Werte direkt vom PC auswerten/visualisieren zu können muss der Windows-Dienst mitlaufen, wovon man aber nicht wirklich etwas mitbekommt. Du kannst auch Werte aus HWiNFO nehmen sofern die aquasuite selbst den entsprechenden Wert nicht ausliest.

Eine Synchronisation mit anderen LED-Systemen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Die aquasuite brauchst du dafür nicht, aber um Werte direkt vom PC auswerten/visualisieren zu können muss der Windows-Dienst mitlaufen, wovon man aber nicht wirklich etwas mitbekommt. Du kannst auch Werte aus HWiNFO nehmen sofern die aquasuite selbst den entsprechenden Wert nicht ausliest.
> 
> Eine Synchronisation mit anderen LED-Systemen ist nicht möglich.



Das Jucken in den Fingern wurde soeben weniger. Gerade dass keine LED Synchronisierung möglich ist. Ich bin nun nicht der RGP Fanatiker, mag aber Irgendwie wenn die Leuchten langsam Atmend die Farbe wechseln, vorausgesetzt natürlich es bleibt dezent und es ist im ganzen Gehäuse gleich. So man könnte die, der Pumpe einfach ausschalten, aber wenn ich ich dann lese, dass dies 10Euro für den Endverbraucher ausmachen... 10 Euro ist keine Welt, es würde mich aber stören 10Euro auszugeben, für eine Funktion welche ich (und sicherlich viele andere) nicht benötigen.

Das Pumpendisplay und der integrierte Wassertemperatursensor gefällt mir aber sehr gut. Da eine D5 etwas mehr Wasser fördern kann und Igor meine der EK Block für die 2080ti könnte von etwas mehr Flow profitieren, wäre ein Wechsel auf eine D5, gegenüber meiner jetzigen DDC (nur 6W) vielleicht etwas von Vorteil.

Dann kommt aber noch das AGB dazu. Vom Aqualis habe ich gelesen, dass dieser Schaumbildung beim Cyrofuel sorgen kann... Beim EK AGB gefallen mir dei nicht geraden Anschlüsse nicht so richtig....

Zwickmühle hier und da....


----------



## PCGH_Mark (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut, dass die Wasserkühlung für den Privat-PC erst in ein paar Wochen angeschafft wird.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Gut, dass die Wasserkühlung für den Privat-PC erst in ein paar Wochen angeschafft wird.



Wenn man mit einer Wasserkühlung bis Anfängt, ist es egal wann sie angeschafft wird, es wird immer etwas zu Optimierung und zu erweitern geben


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Dann kommt aber noch das AGB dazu. Vom Aqualis habe ich gelesen, dass dieser Schaumbildung beim Cyrofuel sorgen kann... Beim EK AGB gefallen mir dei nicht geraden Anschlüsse nicht so richtig....
> 
> Zwickmühle hier und da....



Noe eigentlich nicht, find ich, weil:



> Da schon öfter gefragt: Die D5  NEXT passt an alle uns bekannten Tops und Ausgleichsbehälter - und wir  haben viele Varianten unserer Mitbewerber hier. Explizit passt sie z.B.  auch an den *Heatkiller Tube*. Auch Dual-D5 Tops sind kein Problem. Dies  liegt daran, dass die Pumpe so kompakt gehalten ist, dass Sie im  Durchmesser in der Regel schmaler ist als eine D5 mit Halterung.
> 
> Lediglich der Bereich um das Display ist größer als die Störkontur der  Original-D5 und dies um weniger als 2mm - und den kann man auf jede  Seite drehen! Also keine Angst: Wo eine D5 bisher gepasst hat, da passt  auch die NEXT.
> 
> ...




Wer jetzt noch zu komischen Nachbauten von Alphacool greift, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu Helfen.


Neu: D5 NEXT - die Komplettloesung - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## PCGH_Mark (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einer Wasserkühlung bis Anfängt, ist es egal wann sie angeschafft wird, es wird immer etwas zu Optimierung und zu erweitern geben



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Zu Lynnfield-Zeiten hatte ich ja schon mal eine Wasserkühlung. Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch verschiedene Positionen für die Pumpe ausprobieren. 

Momentan sieht die Planung im Phanteks Evolv X in etwa so aus: 420er-Radiator in der Front, 280er oben/hinten. AGB hinter den 420er-Radiator oben. Die Pumpe wahlweise darunter, auf der Netzteilblende oder darunter versteckt. Mal sehen.


----------



## TheAbyss (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Die aquasuite brauchst du dafür nicht, aber um Werte direkt vom PC auswerten/visualisieren zu können muss der Windows-Dienst mitlaufen, wovon man aber nicht wirklich etwas mitbekommt. Du kannst auch Werte aus HWiNFO nehmen sofern die aquasuite selbst den entsprechenden Wert nicht ausliest.
> 
> Eine Synchronisation mit anderen LED-Systemen ist nicht möglich.



Zuerst einmal: TRAUMHAFT. Meine alte D5 (vario) hat sich nämlich einvernehmlich vom Drehpoti getrennt.. heisst, läuft nur noch auf Volldampf.. grundsätzlich zwar kein Problem, aber da der Rest nach dem Umbau komplett geräuschlos ist, doch wieder irgendwie dämlich. Meine gesamte Beleuchtung ist derzeit mit 2 Farbwerken über die Aquasuite realisiert, meine Frage: ist der aRGB Anschluss an der Pumpe mit z.b. den Halos Digital kompatibel? Falls nicht, wie sieht es denn mit nem Digital-Farbwerk aus?

Fakt ist, bei der Großen Revision nächstes Jahr wird das Ding verbaut, wie nachzulesen passt sie an meine Heatkiller Tube.


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Zu Lynnfield-Zeiten hatte ich ja schon mal eine Wasserkühlung. Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch verschiedene Positionen für die Pumpe ausprobieren.
> 
> Momentan sieht die Planung im Phanteks Evolv X in etwa so aus: 420er-Radiator in der Front, 280er oben/hinten. AGB hinter den 420er-Radiator oben. Die Pumpe wahlweise darunter, auf der Netzteilblende oder darunter versteckt. Mal sehen.



Hol dir direkt nen externen Radi. Wenn man keine grundsätzliche abgrundtiefe Abneigung dagegen hat, landet man früher oder später eh dort


----------



## 9maddin9 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Hol dir direkt nen externen Radi. Wenn man keine grundsätzliche abgrundtiefe Abneigung dagegen hat, landet man früher oder später eh dort



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, hatte auch vorher mehrere Radis im Gehäuse verbaut und irgendwann kam doch ein MoRa extern hin und das Gehäuse wurde verkleinert und auf Optik getrimmt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zudem Braucht man sich beim Mora keine Gedanken wegen verunreinigung zu machen. Der ist konstruktionsbedingt schon sauber.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nicht ganz, denn auch ein MoRa3 sollte vor dem Anschließen ordentlich durchgespült werden.

Darauf weist Watercool in der MoRa3-Anleitung auch explizit hin:


> Trotz moderner Fertigungsmethoden kann es vorkommen,  dass  Unreinheiten  produktionsbedingt  im  Radiator  verbleiben.
> Daher empfehlen wir diesen vor der Erstverwendung mit klarem Wasser durchzuspülen.



Natürlich muss man ihn nicht durchseifen (wie manch anderen Radiator), aber Dreck/Produktionsrückstände findet man auch gerne mal in einem MoRa3.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte früher eine externe Lösung mit Schnellkupplungen. Jetzt wollte ich mal etwas Internes ausprobieren.


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und langfristig wirst du wieder beim externen Radi landen


----------



## NiXoN (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich versorge meinen FX-8350 und meine R9-290x auch über interne Radis. Was soll ich sagen, geht auch. Sicher hat er nicht die Fläche und damit sicher nicht den Geräuschpegel aber ich finde schon immer wieder die Herausforderung den Platz intern effektiv zu verwalten nicht schlecht.
Die beiden Hitzköpfe sind ja auch schon nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Je nach Case sind dem ganzen selbstverständlich Grenzen gesezt, aber ich bin da mit meinem schon über Jahre sehr zufrieden und hab auch schon viele Möglichkeiten ausprobiert, ohne viel am Case umzubauen.

Also ich würde Deine Antwort nicht so pauschalisieren, es kommt immer auf Gegebenheiten, Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse an


----------



## ForceScout (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mein System seit Mitte August fertig... und so langsam werde ich wieder unruhig  
Stillstand ist Rückschritt, oder wie heißt es so schön^^
Habe 2x360 im DB700... ein MO-RA wird immer wahrscheinlicher


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch schon oft Richtung Mora geguckt, der WAF ist aber einfach der erklärte Gegner, ausserdem verstehe ich meine internen Radiatoren auch als Designmerkmal meines Builds... 

Fassen wir zusammen:
-WAF + Design gegen MoRa

(um ehrlich zu sein könnte ich den WAF durch das Argument entkräften, dass dann der Trümmer (Phanteks Primo) sicher kleiner wäre.......


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich wollte NIE eine externe Wasserkühlung, noch Heute finde ich eine interne deutlich schöner, wenn ich jedoch die Vorteile bedenken:
-mit den Schnellverschlüssen, schnelles Abklemmen
-Kühlleistung
-vergleichsweise leichtes Gehäuse
-Kühlleistung
-sehr kleines Gehäuse (für mein nächstes System kommt maximal ein mATX)
-Kühlleistung
-sagte ich schon Kühlleistung? 

Den Mora kann man beim Büro auch so verstauen, dass er ganz aus dem Blickfeld verschwindet und dennoch genug Frischluft bekommt. (Denke ausser bei ganz geschlossenen Bürotischen ist dies immer möglich)
Ich plane ihne z.b. bei nächster Gelegenheit unter dem Pintertisch einem Ikea Lack zu befestigen, mit einem Schubladensystem, damit ich zum entstauben gut ran komme. Dann ist er ganz aus dem Blickfeld, stört nicht bei den Füßen, alles gut...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es muss nur der Wille zum Verstauen da sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Mark (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hört ihr jetzt wohl auf, mir Lust auf ein Mini-ITX-System zu machen? Das Evolv X, Crosshair VII Hero und der ganze andere Schlonz sind schon da. Mini-ITX kann in fünf Jahren dran kommen!


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe ein Evolv ATX und dies ist mit das schlechteste Gehäuse für eine Wasserkühlung, trotz diverser Mods bekam ich keine vernünftigen Resultate. Das Evolv X soll zwar besser sein, jedoch wenn ich mit die Konstruktion ansehe, bin ich dennoch der Meinung, dass es noch immer ein schlechtes Gehäuse für eine Wasserkühlung ist. 
Legt dir den Mora sicherheitshalber mal mit in den Warenkorb.

Ich will auch zu bedenken geben, dass bei eienem Späteren Wechsel man dann gebrauchte Radiatoren über hat, welche schwer verkäuflich sind und somit einen Verlust sicherstellen.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radiatoren wird man eigentlich immer wieder los, so meine Erfahrung.
Beim Evolv X bekommt man auch nur in der Front einen großen Radiator unter, und intake radiator ist für mich ein no-go. Dann lieber extern.
Bei meinem Core X9 hab ich zwei 420er oben im Deckel und mehr Kühlleistung als ich je brauchen werde. Ich könnte locker noch eine zweite 1080 dazu nehmen. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## 9maddin9 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bisschen Verlust hat man aber immer bei Radis.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine EK Radis waren eine Seuche, im Inneren nur Dreck, Dreck und noch mehr Dreck. Nach gründlichem Putzen mit fragwürdigen Mitteln wurde sie zwar sauber. Aber ich hätte diese nicht verkauft, da hätte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt jemandem so etwas zu verkaufen, also Schrott. 

Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch skeptisch Radiatoren gebraucht zu kaufen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kannst du sehen wie du willst... genauso wie mit der Anwendung von Zaubermitteln der Wakü Herstellern.  

Einen Radiator kann man säubern und letztendlich kommt es auf die Funktion an... soweit der gebrauchte Radiator keine Undichtigkeit hat und nicht unreparabel verstopft ist spricht nichts gegen einen Erwerb, denn Radiatoren sind mit das längste was an einer Wasserkühlung arbeitet über Generationen von CPUs/Grakas hinweg.

Wer z.B. einen MORA o.ä. in seinem Kreislauf hat, ist eigentlich bis an sein Lebensende völlig ausreichend bedient.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Meine EK Radis waren eine Seuche, im Inneren nur Dreck, Dreck und noch mehr Dreck. Nach gründlichem Putzen mit fragwürdigen Mitteln wurde sie zwar sauber. Aber ich hätte diese nicht verkauft, da hätte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt jemandem so etwas zu verkaufen, also Schrott.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch skeptisch Radiatoren gebraucht zu kaufen.



Gebrauchte Radiatoren haben somit sogar den Vorteil, dass der Dreck schon rausgespült wurde. Und sei es unfreiwillig im Betrieb.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich schon, allerdings habe ich mich mit meinen nicht mehr Wohl gefühlt und wenn ich mich nicht mehr Wohl fühle eine Hardware zu nutzen, würde es mich stören diesen zu verkaufen. Weil ich mir selbst hier nicht traue, würde ich auch keinem Gebrauchten trauen... braucht man nicht zu verstehen, jeder hat seine Macken 

Aber ich habe ja meinen Mora, und der wird ein Leben lang halten , obwohl die Überlegung, den 360iger gegen einen 420iger zu tauschen um die Noctua 200mm Lüfter nutzen zu können mmmmhhh.....


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Aber ich habe ja meinen Mora, und der wird ein Leben lang halten



Das wird meine nächste Anschaffung, wenn ich meine alte "gemodded" TT Simphony noch hätte aber nicht wirklich nötig. ^^




> obwohl die Überlegung, den 360iger gegen einen 420iger zu tauschen um die Noctua 200mm Lüfter nutzen zu können mmmmhhh.....



Radi Fläche kann nur durch noch mehr Radi Fläche ersetzt werden..


----------



## arcDaniel (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mein Mora ist eine Edelstahlversion, mittlerweile mag ich das Schwarz aber lieber und Noctua hat auf Twitter schon den 200mm als Chromax, also in schwarz angekündigt. 

Bis auf das Geld spricht nix dagegen 🤣

Muss aber sagen den Mora könnte ich mit gutem Gewissen verkaufen, bei dieser Qualität, der ist wirklich für ein Leben konzipiert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zuckerwattebaer (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin habe von extern auf intern gewechselt und wechsel eventuell jetzt wieder zurück zu extern, wenn man einemal nen Mo-ra hatte ist man versaut 

Vielleicht wird es auch nur ein größeres Gehäuse da mein Itx Case für Wakü etwas zu knapp ist.... Hmmm bei der ganzen Auswahl ist das wcht nicht einfach...


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interne Radis sind einfach nicht so gut in der Kühlleistung wenn Sie extern sind, bzw im freien stehen.


----------



## NiXoN (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum Glück kann das aber jeder halten wie er möchte. Interne Radis muss ich aber nirgendwo verstauen, weil sie zwangsläufig am richtigen Platz sind. Natürlich haben sie den Nachteil der Kühlleistung und man ist auf's jeweilige Case beschränkt, aber ich finde es trotzdem interessanter und herausfordernder als 1 oder 2 Moras daneben zu stellen. Wenn das aber jemand möchte, der es lieber leiser oder das Case kleiner haben möchte, so kann er das ja auch gern tun.
Ich selbst hatte mal überlegt mir 1 oder 2 360er (weil noch vorhanden) extern unter den Tisch zu basteln, da ich da manchmal kalte Füße hab (weil geschlossene Wangen an der Seite). Die Motive können also sehr weit auseinander gehen.

Kompakt muss mein Case aber nicht sein, da ich mobil einen DTR-Lappi benutze.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde da nichts herausfordernd.
Man muss passendes Gehaeuse waehlen, und je nach Gehause und Radiatorwunsch mehr oder weniger basteln.
Dann muss man nur fuer sich selbst entscheiden was einem wichtig ist. Lautstaerke vs. Kuehlleistung.
Bei ueberschaubar großen Gehaeusen gibt es halt immer nur Kompromisse.
Physik kann man halt nicht aushebeln.
Mit einer externen Loesung schafft man halt fast die ganze Waermegenerierung  weg vom Gehaeuse.
Je nach Platzierung des Radiators kann man die erzeugte Waerme noch nutzen.
Bei uns im Wohnzimmer stehen halt 2 PC's mit je einem Mora. Wenn wir beide am Daddeln sind, ist in der kaelteren Jahreszeit die Heizung etwas obsolet.

*arcDaniel* dein Ansatz ist etwas falsch. Du muesstest den neuen 420er zum vorhandenen dazuhaengen


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiss zwar nicht was der Link mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber ja noch einen 420Mora dazu wäre nice, und irgendwie auch schon daran gedacht 🤪🤪🤪


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du mich angesprochen hast, welcher Link?


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn du mich angesprochen hast, welcher Link?



Hier ein Screenshot von dem was ich sehe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sieht bei mir etwas sehr anders aus. Ich hab hier nichts verlinkt ausser deinen Usernamen.


----------



## Bl00dZ (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,
Wollte mir für meine 1080ti "Duke" von MSI ne Wasserkühlung anschaffen... nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher was die Kompatibilität angeht.
Welchen Heatkiller brauche ich?
 Den der nur für 1080ti gelistet is oder der bei dem in der Beschreibung Titan X+1080ti steht.
Hab meine Graka in der Kompatibilitätsliste nicht gefunden.
Danke im vorraus.

MFG


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ein Custom PCB:
List of compatible water blocks |    MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti DUKE 11G 11GB GDDR5X |   CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## NiXoN (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

am besten mal direkt bei WC anfragen. Entweder hier im Forum oder bei WC direkt (Tel. oder Mail)


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgend ne Idee, wo man sowas hier bekommt?
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die überhaupt funktionieren oder mehr optisches Goodie...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage ist hier zwar fehl am Platz, da es nichts mit Wakü zu tun hat, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass der Modder, der dem Steampunk-Trend zugeneigt zu sein scheint, hier einfach selbst was gebastelt hat - ja auch das ist eine Möglichkeit seinem PC etwas Außergewöhnliches hinzuzufügen (eigentlich ist es sogar die Einzige) .

Rezept: 
Ein kleines Drehspulinstrument mit einer Skala von ca. 0-20mA demontieren, den Anschluss der HDD-LED daran anschließen (ggfls. einen kleinen Transistor-Verstärker dazwischen Klemmen), eine neue Skala drucken und ein bisschen Kupferbastelei - schon hast du auch so eine Anzeige - die dann sogar funktioniert .


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gubbl Gubbl ihr Wassergeschädigten  Ich hätte da eine halb-offtopic Frage. Hat sich bereits jemand mit dem RGBpx (aLED) System von Aquacomputer beschäftigt? Meine D5 geht nächstes Jahr in Rente, und eine D5 Next steht an.. meine konkrete Frage, hat AC proprietäre Anschlüsse (wie Phanteks) oder sind es 3-pin 5V, sodass man grundsätzlich jede andere aRGB Lichtquelle anschließen kann?


----------



## chaotium (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Gubbl Gubbl ihr Wassergeschädigten  Ich hätte da eine halb-offtopic Frage. Hat sich bereits jemand mit dem RGBpx (aLED) System von Aquacomputer beschäftigt? Meine D5 geht nächstes Jahr in Rente, und eine D5 Next steht an.. meine konkrete Frage, hat AC proprietäre Anschlüsse (wie Phanteks) oder sind es 3-pin 5V, sodass man grundsätzlich jede andere aRGB Lichtquelle anschließen kann?



4Pin eigengedöns stecker.


----------



## TheAbyss (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> 4Pin eigengedöns stecker.



Juchu......


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bl00dZ schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wollte mir für meine 1080ti "Duke" von MSI ne Wasserkühlung anschaffen... nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher was die Kompatibilität angeht.
> Welchen Heatkiller brauche ich?
> Den der nur für 1080ti gelistet is oder der bei dem in der Beschreibung Titan X+1080ti steht.
> ...


Watercool hat keinen für die Duke.
Nur 3 gibt es noch:
Phanteks Glacier GTX 1080 Ti MSI Gaming GPU Block ab €'?'149,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 ab €'?'124,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek SAMOS MS1080Ti 1080 Ti MSI GPU Block ab €'?'114,23 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tach zusammen, habe da mal eine Frage. Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen Radiatoren von Alphacool & EKWB? Speziell geht es mir um die 45mm dicken Radis. Ich finde auf den Herstellerseiten nicht wirklich technische Daten die man miteinander vergleichen kann.


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus, auf die Schnelle:
Such dir bitte Tests wo die gewuenschten oder aehnliche der gewuenschten Hersteller naeher unter die Lupe genommen werden.
Die Alphacool haben wohl auch in der Qualitaet etwas nachgelassen (schiefe Gewinde z.b.).
EK Zeugs war jetzt auch nicht DAS Highlight.

Habe im Moment nicht die Zeit um das alles zusammenzutragen.
Eventuell gibts hier von anderen Usern verlinkte Quellen.

Ansonsten bitte bisschen gedulden


----------



## Grisu8 (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem aktuellen System habe ich fast nur Alphacool Produkte verbaut, außer Pumpe/AGB Kombo, das ist von EKWB. Läuft seit über einem Jahr Einwandfrei.
Für mein neues System möchte ich einfach gerne etwas einheitliches haben, also fast alles, außer der Pumpe und der Steuerung, von einem Hersteller.
Da ich einen großen AGB verbauen möchte (800ml+) kommen eigentlich nur zwei Hersteller in Frage, von denen ich weiss. EKWB und Aquacomputer. Ja, Aquacomputer ist von der Qualität her mit das beste was es gibt (deshalb werden Pumpe und Steuerung auch von Aquacomputer sein), aber optisch sehen die anderen Komponenten einfach - ******** aus.
Bleibt also nur EKWB - so schade ich das auch finde. Jetzt kenne ich bislang eben nur die Alphacool Radis und die sind Top, deshalb die Frage nach den EKWB Radis.


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schade das dir ~500ml nicht reichen,
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30202 waer meiner Meinung nach momentan das Beste was man an AGB's kaufen kann.
Gibt es auch mit inkludierten Pumpenaufnahmen in DDC und D5.
So ein Teil mit einer Aquacomputer D5 ...


----------



## Grisu8 (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpenaufnahme brauche ich keine, da ich in einem Enthoo Elite baue und eine Aquastream XT Ultimate als Pumpe in der Pumpen/Netzteilkammer verbaue.


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was Radiatoren angeht schwöre ich (wie vermutlich auch einige andere hier) inzwischen auf Hardware Labs (erhältlich bei highflow.nl)
Ausgleichsbehälter und Kühler verwende ich am liebsten Watercool, da mir die Heatkiller Serie optisch und technisch sehr zusagt.
AquaComputer ist allerdings auch nicht schlecht.
Fittinge habe ich mit Bitspower sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das Zeug ist halt auch sehr teuer.
Mit Barrow fittingen habe ich persönlich noch keine Erfahrungen, aber sollen Qualitativ ähnlich wie BP sein.

Ich verstehe die "alles von einem Hersteller" Strategie, aber ich empfehle es trotzdem immer die besten Komponenten zu kaufen, auch wenn es andere Hersteller sind.


----------



## chaotium (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wer wirklich  Qualität haben möchte, der kommt um Aquacomputer / Watercool nicht rum.
Aquatuning lässt in China Produzieren. Selbst EKWB ist besser.

HW Labs? Nie gehört. Oh die kommen von den Philippinen. Da was kann ja was werden : D


----------



## Haarstrich (7. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AC und WC haben natürlich einen sehr guten Qualitätsstandard. Die HW Labs Radiatoren sollen aber, nach Aussagen von Usern im HWLuXX, auch eine sehr gute Qualität haben. Ich selbst hatte, da zur Zeit kein Bedarf, noch keinen in der Hand. Die gibt es übrigens nicht nur bei highflow.nl, die sind auch über Amazon zu beziehen.
Im Übrigen sollte man eine Produktion in Fernost nicht generell verteufeln. Wenn die Qualitätskontrolle stimmt, lernen auch Manufakturen dort das es sich lohnt auf Qualität zu achten. Bei ALC sieht das wohl nach aktuellem Stand anders aus. Billigste Produktion, mangelhafte Qualitätskontrolle, aber für diese Produkte trotzdem Premiumpreise aufrufen. Man lebt dort halt vom Ruf vergangener Zeiten und ordentlich Werbung in den sozialen Medien.


----------



## arcDaniel (8. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von HW Labs habe ich auch nur gutes gehört und wenn ich interne Radiatoren benötigen würde, würde ich nix anderes kaufen. 

Zu den Qualitäten und ALC, als ich mit der Wasserkühlung beschäftigt habe, stand ich auch kurz vor dem Kauf, diverser ALC Produkte. Durch aufmerksames Lesen hier im Forum war aber schnell klar, dass ich hier lieber die Finger davon lasse. Ich habe mit EKWB somit angefangen und fand deren Qualität ganz ok, der Support ist klasse. Jetzt habe ich mich aber etwas von dem Einheitlichen getrennt und musste feststellen, dass z.b. der Heatkiller Tube um Welten besser verarbeitet ist wie ein EK-XRES und dabei noch nicht mal wirklich teurer.

AC hat ebenfalls klasse Produkte welche ich ins Auge gefasst habe, die D5 Next habe ich ja schon und bis auf einen Punkt, wirklich Klasse. Als nächstes steht ein Heatkiller Block für meine Grafikkarte an und vielleicht bekommt meine CPU sofort einen mit.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (8. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komisch, ich hab gelesen, dass die ALC Radis die besten sein sollen, da auf silent getrimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wer wirklich  Qualität haben möchte, der kommt um Aquacomputer / Watercool nicht rum.
> Aquatuning lässt in China Produzieren. Selbst EKWB ist besser.
> 
> HW Labs? Nie gehört. Oh die kommen von den Philippinen. Da was kann ja was werden : D



HW Labs ist mit der ältestes Hersteller von Radiatoren speziell für PC-Wasserkühlungen überhaupt. Die meisten kenne aber eher deren Bezeichnung (Black Ice) denn den Hersteller-Namen. Leider hat man sich vor einigen Jahren mit dem ehemaligen Distributor Caseking zerstritten und nie wieder einen neuen Partner für DACH gesucht. (Zu Aquatuning gibt es seit langem richtig böses Blut.)
Die Werke von Alphacool stehen übrigens in China und EKWB dürfte auch von dort zukaufen. Qualitativ gibt es an den Black Ice jedenfalls wenig auszusetzen. (Vergl. digitales Sonderheft Wakü. Oder PCGH 10/14, falls jemand den Black-Ice-Nemesis-Test aus dem Archiv holen möchte. Radiatorentwicklung ist ein sehr, sehr langsames Geschäft.)


----------



## Grisu8 (9. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> HW Labs ist mit der ältestes Hersteller von Radiatoren speziell für PC-Wasserkühlungen überhaupt. Die meisten kenne aber eher deren Bezeichnung (Black Ice) denn den Hersteller-Namen. Leider hat man sich vor einigen Jahren mit dem ehemaligen Distributor Caseking zerstritten und nie wieder einen neuen Partner für DACH gesucht. (Zu Aquatuning gibt es seit langem richtig böses Blut.)
> Die Werke von Alphacool stehen übrigens in China und EKWB dürfte auch von dort zukaufen. Qualitativ gibt es an den Black Ice jedenfalls wenig auszusetzen. (Vergl. digitales Sonderheft Wakü. Oder PCGH 10/14, falls jemand den Black-Ice-Nemesis-Test aus dem Archiv holen möchte. Radiatorentwicklung ist ein sehr, sehr langsames Geschäft.)



Das heißt doch aber auch das die Hersteller sich alle null bis sehr wenig tun was die performance angeht, einziger Unterschied liegt in der Fertigungsqualität.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie steht es eigentlich um die QualitäT der Barrow Fittings? Gerade die drehbaren?

Ich könnte ein paar neue gebrauchen, und werde demnächst bei Watercool bestellen. Diese haben auch die Barrow Fittinge. 

Ich habe im Moment die von EK im Einsatz, welche ganz ok sind aber nun auch nichts besonderes. Was mich etwas nervt ist, dass die Überwurfmuttern sehr eng sind und es schon schwierig ist diese beim ZMT-Schlauch zu drehen. Dabei wäre 0,1mm mehr Spiel deutlich angenehmer und es würde dennoch reichen um die Schläuche so zu quetschen, dass ein Abgehen gesichert ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch aber auch das die Hersteller sich alle null bis sehr wenig tun was die performance angeht, einziger Unterschied liegt in der Fertigungsqualität.



Zwischen den unterschiedlichen Modellen der einzelnen Hersteller gibt es deutliche Unterschiede und die verschieben sich auch noch je nach gewünschter Lüfterdrehzahl. Wenn man noch verschiedene Dicken und Bauformen mir rein nimmt sind 30 Prozent Leistungsunterschied bei gleicher Lüfterbestückung durchaus möglich.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, hat jemand hier das corsair 570 x? Habe noch ein 750d und jetzt Soll mal was neues her. Es muss ein 280er Radiator, ein 240er, ein aqualis ddc, ac Durchflusssensor, aquaero 5 lt und shoggy reinpassen. Hättet ihr sonst ne Alternative? Das 570x gefällt mir doch schon ganz gut. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony130 (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe  meine erste custom wasserkühlung gebaut.
was haltet ihr von den temps?

cpu max 77°C  avg 42°C 
gpu max 54°C avg 30°C 
Wassertemperaturen: 48,5 grad
ich habe ca. 1,5 std gezockt

ausgelesen mit hwinfo64 das gehäuse ist ein  corsair 280x oben und unten ein 280er radiator.


----------



## micindustries (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für Hardware kühlst du damit? Hast du einen Durchflussmesser drin? Die Temperaturen sind deutlich zu hoch. Mach mal Bilder und poste die hier. Irgendwo Temperaturfühler verbaut?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NiXoN (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da hast Du Bilder.

Die Temps fand ich jetzt auch nicht so dolle, aber aussehen tut's top


----------



## KillercornyX (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



NiXoN schrieb:


> da hast Du Bilder.
> 
> Die Temps fand ich jetzt auch nicht so dolle, aber aussehen tut's top


Tja, da sieht man mal wieder dass Aussehen nicht alles ist.
Die Wasser Temperatur sollte unbedingt unter 40 Grad liegen. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## Tony130 (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich finde die temperatur auch zu hoch als lüfter habe ich  die noctua nf-a14 pwm im einsatz woran kann das liegen vllt am gehäuse?


----------



## micindustries (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



NiXoN schrieb:


> da hast Du Bilder.
> 
> Die Temps fand ich jetzt auch nicht so dolle, aber aussehen tut's top



Schick aussehen tut sie, ja. Aber mir fällt sofort auf, dass dein unterer Radi, wenn er denn von unten ansaugt statt rauspustet, auf jeden Fall eine schlechte Kühlung erreicht. Die Luft staut sich unter deiner 1080.

Gib mal bitte folgende Infos:

Gekühlte Hardware? (die 1080Ti ist offensichtlich, welche CPU?)

Flussrichtung des Wassers beginnend ab dem AGB?

Verbaute Messfühler im Kreislauf?

Die Messwerte derselbigen?

Richtung des Luftstroms?

Drehzahl der Lüfter?

Was für Lüfter?

Was für Radiatoren?

Verwendetes Gehäuse?


----------



## Tony130 (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Schick aussehen tut sie, ja. Aber mir fällt sofort auf, dass dein unterer Radi, wenn er denn von unten ansaugt statt rauspustet, auf jeden Fall eine schlechte Kühlung erreicht. Die Luft staut sich unter deiner 1080.
> 
> Gib mal bitte folgende Infos:
> 
> ...





Gekühlte Hardware: 1080Ti  und 8700k alles stock

Flussrichtung des Wassers beginnend ab dem AGB? ja geht dann zur gpu dann cpu dann nach oben zum radiator von dort aus nach unten zum radiator dann zum agb

Verbaute Messfühler im Kreislauf? temperaturfühler oben am radiator

Die Messwerte derselbigen? wie genau meinst du das?

Richtung des Luftstroms? unten rein oben raus 

Drehzahl der Lüfter?  800ca

Was für Lüfter? Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax

Was für Radiatoren? oben EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream SE 280 unten alphacool st30 280

Verwendetes Gehäuse? corsair 280x


----------



## micindustries (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> Gekühlte Hardware: 1080Ti  und 8700k alles stock
> 
> Flussrichtung des Wassers beginnend ab dem AGB? ja geht dann zur gpu dann cpu dann nach oben zum radiator von dort aus nach unten zum radiator dann zum agb
> 
> ...



Frage am Rande: Hast du eine Entwässerungsmöglichkeit eingebaut? Also ein Ventil, um bei Wartungs- oder Bastelarbeiten sehr einfach das Wasser ablassen zu können?

Der TempFühler am oberen Radi ist nur so ein Foliensensor, oder? Oder steckt der direkt im Radi und hat Kontakt zum Wasser? Was gibt der im Leerlauf (quasi nur Desktop offen, keine Spiele, etc.) für einen Wert an?


Deine Radifläche ist sehr überschaubar. So eine 1080 Ti ist aber ein rechter Hitzkopf, und auch der 8700K gibt gut was ab. Dazu kommt, dass dein Luftstrom nicht sauber durchs Gehäuse gehen kann. Interessant wäre, welche Temp deine Spannungswandler (VRM) haben. HWinfo kann das auslesen.

Ein schöner Einstieg (mir gefällt die Farbwahl sehr gut) mit guter Verarbeitung, soweit ich das sehen kann. Wenn du damit langfristig, vor allem im Sommer, ebenfalls Freude haben willst, muss aber die eine oder andere Optimierung her  Sehe ich das richtig, dass dein oberer Radi direkt unter der (Glas?)Abdeckung ist und da versucht rauszupusten? Einfach ausgedrückt: Ein Luftstrom ist in deinem Gehäuse quasi nicht vorhanden. Von unten kommt die Luft nicht an der GPU vorbei, oben kommt sie kaum aus dem Gehäuse raus.

Ist das Pastellfarbe im Wasser? Die wird dir kurz- bis mittelfristig wahrscheinlich die Kühlrippen verstopfen. Welche Schläuche hast du verbaut? Die geben je nach Hersteller ganz gut Weichmacher ab, was ebenfalls alles zuschlonzt.


Ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr. Ich schau mir das morgen Abend nochmal an, außerdem werden mit Sicherheit die "alten Hasen" hier im Thread was dazu schreiben.


----------



## IICARUS (13. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturen sind immer von der Drehzahl der Lüfter abhängig, so wirst du noch etwas runter kommen laufen die Lüfter schneller. Die Lüfter können ja bis 1500 U/min laufen. Um da weiter runter zu kommen müsste die Kühlfläche noch weiter erweitert werden. Zum Beispiel mit einem Mora der extern noch mit dran ist.

Du bläst momentan warme Luft ins System und kühlst oben dann mit dieser warmen Luft.
Sofern CPU und auch GPU Wasser gekühlt wird, wird auch nicht so ein perfekter Luftzug benötigt wo oben die Luft auch zwingend raus muss. Die Wasserkühlung profitiert mehr von der Raumtemperatur die Luft nutzen zu können. Daher wirst du solltest du die Lüfter oben so verbauen das von aussen nach innen Luft befördert wird etwa 5-10°C gut machen können. Ein Lüfter der hinten raus bläst reicht bei einem Wasser gekühltem System aus, da es nicht so hohe Temperatur wie bei einem Luft gekühltem System vor herrschen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von meinem System mit externen Mora und der obere Radiator sowie der vordere beide rein blasen.
Es war Hochsommer und ich hatte eine Raumtemperatur von 30°C. Daher muss dann auch von dieser Temperatur ausgegangen werden und wie aus dem Bild gut zu sehen ist haben ich knapp 35°C mit etwa 700 U/min aller Lüfter halten können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant dabei ist auch das meine Temperatur im Gehäuse höher als meine Wassertemperatur war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedeutet, hätte ich mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse gekühlt hätte ich gar nicht unter 37 Grad kommen können und wäre bestimmt auch irgendwo bei 40°C und mehr gewesen. Temperaturen der Spannungswandler, Arbeitsspeicher, Chipsatz und meine Laufwerke sind hierbei alle in einem unbedenklichem Bereich. Betreibe mein System nun so verbaut fast 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.

Momentan wo es wieder kühler ist komme ich mit einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 24°C nicht über 30°C Wassertemperatur mit einer Drehzahl aller Lüfter von etwa 550 U/min. Das ganze ist natürlich auch dem Mora zu verdanken, da dieser sehr viel an Wärme abgibt und dadurch auch solche gute Temperaturen mit niedriger Drehzahl der Lüfter ermöglichen.

In Idle laufen nur meine Lüfter der intern verbauten Radiatoren mit 320-380 U/min, die 9 Lüfter des Mora schalten sich erst bei einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C dazu.


----------



## Tony130 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Hast du eine Entwässerungsmöglichkeit eingebaut? Also ein Ventil, um bei Wartungs- oder Bastelarbeiten sehr einfach das Wasser ablassen zu können?
> 
> Der TempFühler am oberen Radi ist nur so ein Foliensensor, oder? Oder steckt der direkt im Radi und hat Kontakt zum Wasser? Was gibt der im Leerlauf (quasi nur Desktop offen, keine Spiele, etc.) für einen Wert an?
> 
> ...




ein kugelhahn habe ich hinten versteckt. 
 Temperatursensor ist ein Phobya Innen-/Außengewinde der steckt im wasser.
also im leerlauf habe ich ca  30,4 grad wassertemperatur und die  cpu ca 37 grad und die gpu 28 grad.
bei mir wird kein VRM angezeigt keine ahnung warum.
als schlauch verwende ich Mayhems Ultra Clear mit Mayhems Pastel Ice White
also ein luftstrom ist echt nicht vorhanden wenn ich anfange zu zocke merke ich richtig das die wärme sich im gehäuse staut sobald ich die scheibe an der seite ab mache merke ich wie die wärme direkt raus geht und es ist ziemlich heiß da drin.


@IICARUS

also sollte ich oben die lüfter rein blasen lassen? und unten raus? kann leider hinten kein lüfter ran machen der raus bläst


----------



## v3nom (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wasser ist viel zu warm! Du "kühlst" den oberen Radi mit der Abluft des unteren.
Besteht die Möglichkeit unten und oben rein zu blasen? Oder beide raus?


----------



## Tony130 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also hab insgesamt 4 lüfter mehr nicht ich kann beide raus oder rein oder ich baue den agb hinten ein wo das netzteil ist und baue vorne noch 2 lüfter ein


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für Idle Werte mMn viel zu warm, bei den Komponenten weiß ich aber nicht, was normal ist.
Die Fläche sollte ausreichen, ich kühle mit nem 280er und nem 240er nen 1600@3,8 (~100W) und eine Vega 56 (~280W) Wassertemp geht nicht über 39°C
Im Idle sind beide bei ~27°C

Lüfter unbedingt ALLE reinblasen, und einen Lüfter (prinzipiell egal wo) rausblasen lassen. Das sollte gut reichen. Kannst du hinten nicht irgendwie nen 80er oder so hinklemmen? Also als Outtake.

Das Pastelzeug kannst direkt wieder ablassen und alle Komponenten reinigen. Das verstopft dir alles. Steht aber auch ÜBERALL, dass das ausschließlich für Showzwecke gedacht ist, und nicht zur Langfristigen Verwendung. In 2-4 Wochen fängt das Zeug an zu flocken, sieht ******* aus und macht dir alles zu.

Aber so an sich nette WaKü  
Nur, wenn sie halt nicht kühlt, bringt dir das auch nichts 



> also im leerlauf habe ich ca 30,4 grad wassertemperatur und die cpu ca 37 grad und die gpu 28 grad.



Entweder kommt das von der Zahnpasta unterm IHS oder du hast so wenig Durchfluss, dass die GPU das Wasser gut vorheizt (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann)
Was hast du denn für eine Pumpe? Ich vermute, dass das eine EK-AGB-Pumpen-Kombi ist. Welche? 

Greetz


----------



## DARPA (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sagt schon Tom Hanks: 
"Da muss Luft ran"


----------



## Tony130 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so habe mal was geändert jetzt blasen beide rein oben und unten und habe vorne 2 120er lüfter ran gemacht die raus blasen

ich benutze die hier EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM - inkl. Pumpe


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und wie sind die Temps jetzt? 
Ich hab mir mal das Gehäuse angeschaut, kannst du die Glasscheibe oben mit weiteren Abstandshaltern (evtl n Stück Schlauch?  ) zu etwas mehr Abstand verhelfen?
Das dürfte auch noch was bringen 

Und wie gesagt: je schneller die Pastel-Schmotze aus dem Loop rauskommt, desto weniger musst du putzen


----------



## NiXoN (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

müssten nicht konsequenterweise die chromax oben auch über den Radi, oder passt da etwas nicht?
Die unten hast Du ja jetzt auch auf die andere Seite gebaut, quasi wieder Push. Oben ist Pull

Was sind das vorn für Lüffis? eLoops?

Die GPU hängt leider wirklich ziemlich nah am Radi, aber "wer klein sein will muss leiden"


----------



## Tony130 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das passt schon wollte aber die lüfter unten haben^^ also ich zocke grad die temps liegen ca bei  cpu max 69 und gpu max 43 wassertemperatur 35,8 grad die lüfter drehen mit 100%
ja vorne sind eloops eingebaut


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

100% ?! 
Für was hast dir ne Wakü gekauft? O.o

Sorge dafür, dass die Lüfter gut Luft ziehen können. (nimm zB. mal die Glasplatte oben weg und vergleiche) Wie es unten ist, weiß ich nicht. Shrouds bringen auch des Öfteren was.
Auf wie viel % läuft die Pumpe? Vll hast ja noch Luft in den Radis. Hast du richtig entlüftet?


----------



## v3nom (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also 5° beim Wasser kühler? Ist ja schonmal der richtige Weg.


----------



## Tony130 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also wenn ich die lüfter langsam drehen lasse ca 60% bis 70% komme ich über 40 grad  Wassertemperatur.. ich habe auch keine ahnung.. liegt das am gehäuse? ich mach mal oben die glaspaltte ab mal schauen


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also da passt definitiv irgendwas nicht....
Schonmal überlegt zu undervolten?

Ja, das Gehäuse ist mehr oder weniger suboptimal für Custom Wakü. 
Die ganzen "Wakü-Support-Cases" sind meistens nur für AiO geeignet, also nur einen Radi...

Aber als Hauptproblem vermute ich Luftzufuhr

EDIT:
Was ist denn bei dir Raumtemperatur?


----------



## Tony130 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so ohne Glasplatte Wassertemperatur 38,5  das hat sehr geholfen xD


----------



## Venom89 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem Pastelzeug solltest du nicht ignorieren, dass ist wirklich nicht schön, wenn du alles aufmachen und schrubben darfst.
Die Garantie der Wakü komponenten ist damit auch futsch.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hilfe  
Ich such ein vorläufiges kleines Gehäuse das Platz bietet für eine Wasserkühlung mitsamt 2x 240mm Radiator. Am liebsten Glasfront und Silent. Preislich so bis 300€ vielleicht.
Gibt hier wen der mir ne Inspiration liefern könnte? :3


----------



## Tony130 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so assertemperatur ist auf 37,4 grad runter gegangen cpu max 63 gpu max 45.

ich finde aber die weiße farbe so schön gibt es eine alternative?


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Andere Farbe?

Wie waers mit destiliertem Wasser, Zusatz (Innoprotect z.b.) und wenn du Farbe willst, Lebensmittelfarbe.
Zu der Lebensmittelfarbe hatte ich hier in diesem Thread mal was zu gepostet.


Und einen Mora solltest du verbauen, dann kannst bist deine Temeratursorgen los


----------



## shark75 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Hilfe
> Ich such ein vorläufiges kleines Gehäuse das Platz bietet für eine Wasserkühlung mitsamt 2x 240mm Radiator. Am liebsten Glasfront und Silent. Preislich so bis 300€ vielleicht.
> Gibt hier wen der mir ne Inspiration liefern könnte? :3



Ich kann Dir mein LianLi PC-O11 Air anbieten


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



shark75 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir mein LianLi PC-O11 Air anbieten



Wäre nicht verkehrt, darfst du hier im Marktplatz einstellen?


----------



## shark75 (14. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darf ich leider nicht, da ich zuwenig Posting habe.
Du kannst gerne bei HWLUXX - Marktplatz schauen (UdoG). 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> so assertemperatur ist auf 37,4 grad runter gegangen cpu max 63 gpu max 45.



So ist doch schon besser! 


> ich finde aber die weiße farbe so schön gibt es eine





> alternative?


Weißer Schlauch 
Was ich auch schon hatte war der EK ZMT mit selbst angebrachten weißen Sleaves, das ist aber viel Arbeit, wenn man Fittinge mit Verschraubung nutzt 

Ansonsten Klare Flüssigkeit und weiß beleuchten?


----------



## Tony130 (15. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sowas hier? Mayhems UV White Schlauch 16/10mm, weiss - 1m  mehr finde ich nicht wie sieht das unter weißer Beleuchtung  aus


----------



## MfDoom (15. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meine Aquastream XT macht auf einmal alle paar Sekunden komische Geräusche, hört sich ähnlich an wie Festplatten-Rattern. Noch seltsamer ist, daß das Geräusch verschwindet wenn ich die Aquasuite Software starte, es kommt wieder wenn ich sie schliesse. Hat einer ne Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## IICARUS (15. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht hast du Luft in der Pumpe oder es ist zu viel Spiel am Magneten oder am Pumpenrad vorhanden.

Um das Spiel zu prüfen musst die Pumpe vorne geöffnet werden. Dabei muss natürlich der vordere Anschluss gelöst werden und die Kühlflüssigkeit abgelassen.
Dann muss das Flügelrad inkl. Steckachse raus genommen werden  und dann die Welle in den Finger festhalten und prüfen ob viel Spiel am Pumpenradflügel und Magnet besteht. Am Magneten kannst nicht viel machen als eine neue Welle zu kaufen. Wobei ich auch schon davon gelesen habe das er mittels Sekundenkleber auch schon fixiert wurde. Falls das Pumpenradflügel spiel hat musst dieses abnehmen, die Welle etwas mit Teflonband umwickeln und dann das Flügelrad wieder drauf schieben.

Dann sollte es auch gut sein.
Es gibt auch ein Mod-Pumpenradflügel zu kaufen, damit wird auch das Spiel raus genommen.


----------



## MfDoom (15. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

aber warum läuft sie wenn die Software aktiv ist? Die Pumpe läuft seit Monaten problemlos ohne das ich die Software gestartet habe


----------



## IICARUS (15. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil alles was du innerhalb der Software einstellst in der Pumpe gespeichert wird und nicht auf dem Rechner mit der Software.


----------



## MfDoom (15. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist richtig. Aber was hat das mit meinem Problem zu tun, steh ich hier auf dem Schlauch oder du? 
Falls das Lüfterrad auf der Welle spiel hat, hat es das ja auch bei aktiver Software


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Aber was hat das mit meinem Problem zu tun, steh ich hier auf dem Schlauch oder du?
> Falls das Lüfterrad auf der Welle spiel hat, hat es das ja auch bei aktiver Software



Deine Frage:


MfDoom schrieb:


> aber warum läuft sie wenn die Software aktiv ist? Die Pumpe läuft seit Monaten problemlos ohne das ich die Software gestartet habe



Darauf bezog sich meine Antwort.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Weil alles was du innerhalb der Software einstellst in der Pumpe gespeichert wird und nicht auf dem Rechner mit der Software.



In diesem Sinn sehe ich auch zu deiner Frage kein Zusammenhang zu deinem Problem.
Habe nur deine Frage beantwortet, mehr nicht und es hatte daher auch kein Zusammenhang zu deinem Problem.

Wenn du der Meinung bist das dieses Geräusch tatsächlich nur mit laufender Software auftaucht solltest du dich mit Aqua Computer in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> sowas hier? Mayhems UV White Schlauch 16/10mm, weiss - 1m  mehr finde ich nicht wie sieht das unter weißer Beleuchtung  aus


Naja... Weiß 
Außer du verbaust UV-Leuchten


----------



## MfDoom (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Geräusch verschwindet, wenn ich die Software starte. Kommt zurück, wenn ich die Software beende. Deutlicher kann ich das glaube ich nicht schreiben


----------



## micindustries (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Das Geräusch verschwindet, wenn ich die Software starte. Kommt zurück, wenn ich die Software beende. Deutlicher kann ich das glaube ich nicht schreiben


Ist die AquaSuite, bzw FW der Pumpe aktuell? Evtl hilft es, die Pumpe mal neu zu initialisieren (wenn sowas geht). Kann halt sein, dass dann deine Einstellungen weg sind

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann es sein, dass die Pumpe mit einer anderen Drehzahl läuft wenn die AS läuft? Normalerweise speichert die AS die Einstellungen in der Pumpe.
Eventell mal auf das Diskettensymbol (Speichern) klicken in der Aquasuite.


----------



## Shoggy (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der springende Punkt ist eine halbwegs aktuelle aquasuite zu nutzen bei der auf jeden Fall auch der Aqua Computer Windows-Service installiert ist und läuft. Der blockiert nämlich eine sehr eigenwillige USB-Standby-Funktion von Windows, die das beschriebene Problem verursacht.

Die aquasuite 2016-5.3 reicht da völlig. Die gibt es kostenfrei falls man eine noch ältere Version nutzt und mal updaten möchte.


----------



## MfDoom (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, top Mann! Das prüfe ich heute Abend


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Siehst, manchmal ist es besser direkt den Hersteller zu fragen da er seine Produkte besser kennt und ggf. manche Probleme bereits bekannt sein können. Wir als privat Nutzer werden nicht alle Fehler kennen die wir nicht selbst hatten oder nicht irgendwo mal gelesen haben.


----------



## MfDoom (16. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich danke dir trotzdem IICARUS 
Ich habe die Aquasuite 2016-5.3 drauf, der Windows-Service lief aus irgendeinem Grund nicht. Aktiviert und läuft


----------



## arcDaniel (18. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie steht es eigentlich um die QualitäT der Barrow Fittings? Gerade die drehbaren?
> 
> Ich könnte ein paar neue gebrauchen, und werde demnächst bei Watercool bestellen. Diese haben auch die Barrow Fittinge.
> 
> Ich habe im Moment die von EK im Einsatz, welche ganz ok sind aber nun auch nichts besonderes. Was mich etwas nervt ist, dass die Überwurfmuttern sehr eng sind und es schon schwierig ist diese beim ZMT-Schlauch zu drehen. Dabei wäre 0,1mm mehr Spiel deutlich angenehmer und es würde dennoch reichen um die Schläuche so zu quetschen, dass ein Abgehen gesichert ist.



Ich zitiere mich dann mal selbst, glaube die Frage war unter gegangen [emoji2957]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iGameKudan (18. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ihr mir damals einige gute Eindrücke geben konntet (auch wenn ich mich wenig an eure Ratschläge gehalten habe, habt ihr mir gut weitergeholfen), muss ich euch nochmal um Rat fragen:

Mein aktuelles Setup: 
- CPU-Block: Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Acetal+Nickel
- Schläuche: 16/10er von EK (ZMT)
- Radiatoren: Ein 45mm dicker Magicool 360er-Radiator in der Front und ein 30mm dicker 240er-Radiator meines ursprünglichen SilentLoops (also quasi ein Alphacool Nexxos ST30) im Deckel
- Lüfter: Am Radiator im Deckel die BeQuiet PureWings 2 mit 2200rpm und am 360er-Frontradiator ein pures Mischmasch (1x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm, 1x Enermax T.B. Vegas, 1x irgendein NZXT-Gehäuselüfter). Zusätzlich im Boden ein 140mm-Lüfter einblasend und im Heck ein 140mm-Lüfter ausblasend
- AGB und Pumpe: EK XRES SPC-60 MX PWM mit einer 150ml-Röhre

1) Wie sollte ich meine Lüfter am besten positionieren? Die Lüfter am Frontradiator laufen einblasend, die Lüfte ram Deckelradiator ausblasend. Da das schon rein von der Logik her speziell bei GPU-Last eher das Wasser aufwärmen dürfte, natürlich recht suboptimal.
Die Problematik: Reicht ein 140er-Lüfter überhaupt, um die Luft von insgesamt fünf einblasenden 120mm-Lüftern aus dem Gehäuse zu schaufeln? Ich hätte noch die Möglichkeit, den 140er-Lüfter im Boden zu drehen, also dass der nach außen bläst. Ob das überhaupt nennenswert was bringt...?

Ich nutze keinen Temperatursensor, daher kann ich da auch nicht so wirklich nachmessen. 

2) So langsam geht es an meine Erweiterung dieser Wakü. Generell habe ich folgendes vor:

- Einbinden meiner GPU in den Kühlkreislauf 
Hier bin ich schon auf den Watercool Heatkiller IV festgelegt. Es dreht sich in diesem Fall um eine MSI RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC - kein hundertprozentiges Referenz-PCB, von der Anordnung der Bauteile aber identisch und von Watercool als kompatibel ausgewiesen

- Kauf von tauglicheren Lüftern für meine Wakü
Hier bräuchte ich dringend Ratschläge von euch. Mein Lüftermischmasch ist für die Kühlleistung garantiert viel zu laut... Die Noctua NF-A12x25 müssen es nicht gleich sein. Meine Ansprüche wären mittlerweile primär leise, aber auch halbwegs leistungsfähig. Die üblichen Verdächtigen im mittleren Preisbereich sind ja die beQuiet SilentWings 3 und Noctua NF-F12, wäre aber z.B. der günstigere NF-P12 redux auch eine Option? Gibt es noch andere Vorschläge?

- Erweiterung bzw. Verbesserung meiner internen Kühlfläche
Hier zerbreche ich mir am meisten den Kopf. Ein MO-RA 420 wäre natürlich die Lösung aller Probleme, jedoch machen mich hier die Lüfter und das nötige Zubehör (mindestens Schnellkupplungen, Schlauchdurchführungsblende und im Idealfall noch Standfüße und ein Fan-Grill) arm... 
Vorerst wäre also mein Ziel, meine interne Kühlfläche bzw. die interne Kühlleistung zu maximieren, zumal 2x 360mm-Radiatoren für einen R5 2600 und eine RTX 2080 mehr wie genug sein dürften... 

Tatsache ist, dass ich wegen meinem Case (Fractal Design Define R6) in Verbindung mit meinem RAM im Deckel auf 360mm-Radiatoren eingeschränkt bin - leider, denn wäre mein RAM maximal 35mm hoch, wären auch 420mm-Radiatoren möglich. Dann wäre mein Plan klar, und ich würde auf ein 420er+280er-Setup umrüsten.

Ich habe nur überhaupt keinen Plan, zu welchem Radiator ich da greifen sollte. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein zweiter Magicool 360ST wegen des geringen Preises von 55€, jedoch zweifle ich an dessen Kühlleistung. Mit meinem oben genannten Setup erreicht mein Ryzen 5 2600 fette 66,5° - finde ich für 5x 120mm CPU-only angesichts der recht schnell drehenden Lüfter (die Frontlüfter unter prime-Last bei ca. 900rpm, die Deckellüfter bei ca. 1700rpm) echt viel. 

Unterscheiden sich die Radiatoren so stark in der Kühlleistung? Was wären da eure Empfehlungen? Ich habe da nur die üblichen Verdächtigen (Alphacool Nexxos, EK-Coolstream PE, Watercool HTSF2) im Blick. Hal ganz abgesehen davon: 30, 45 oder gar 60mm dicke Radiatoren...?

Spätestens, wenn ich mit dem Gedanken eines MO-RA spiele, wird auch auf ein Heatkiller IV Tube mit passender Pumpenaufnahme geupgradet. Solange es aber beim internen Kreislauf bleibt, muss das EK-Teil halten.


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe nicht wieso gefuehlt jeder, der einen externen Radiator hat, unbedingt Schnellkupplungen verbauen muss.
Bei Systemen die viel transportiert werden, keine Frage, aber bei stationaeren Dingern, wo ich irgendwann mal an den Kreislauf muss?

Ich hab hier 2 Systeme mit externen Radiatoren, nie eine Schnellkupplung verbaut und vermisse Diese auch nicht.

Klar ist das erstmal eine Investitionssache die abschreckt. Mir waer das gefrickel aber zu nervig.
Lieber einmal in die Tasche greifen und ordentlich machen.
Wenns mim Geld nicht reicht, vielleicht noch bisschen warten.
Oder am Gebrauchtmarkt in den Foren der Hardwareforen. Vielleicht bekommt man da nicht immer DAS Schnaeppechen, aber bisher waren alle Sachen in Ordnung.


----------



## SpatteL (18. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich finde es schon praktisch, wenn ich eine Kleinigkeit am PC mache(HDD, SSD, CPU, Ram einbauen/tauschen) nur den Rechner an sich bewegen zu müssen, nicht auch noch den MoRa.
Der Mensch hat nun mal nur 2 Arme, da lässt sich alleine PC und MoRa schlecht tragen.

@Daniel:
Habe zwar selber (noch) keine Barrow Fittinge, aber was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe, sollen die sehr gut sein.
Da die bis auf das Logo genau wie BitsPower aussehen, wird/wurde auch schon vermutet, das die vom selben Band laufen. 

@iGameKudan:
Da ein Gehäuse ja nicht 100% dicht ist, wird es mMn nicht zu einem nennenswerten "Überdruck" kommen, der irgendwie hinderlich sein könnte.

Statt einem weiteren internen Radi würde ich gleich auf einen externen aufrüsten. Musst den ja auch nicht gleich voll bestücken, kannst ja auch erstmal nur 3 Lüfter drauf schnallen.
Standfüße und Lüfterblende habe ich an meinem MoRa bzw. Nova 1080 keine, der steht auch so ganz gut.
Musst du also nicht gleich mitbestellen, kann man auch später nachrüsten, wenn wieder Geld da ist.


----------



## IICARUS (18. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde Schnellkupplungen auch praktisch wenn am Rechner mal gearbeitet wird.

Zum einem muss ich nicht zwei Leute dazu die den Rechner und den Mora bewegen, da der Mora auch einiges an Gewicht mit bringt.
Dann kann ich den Rechner drehen und wenden wie es besser ist ohne irgendwie Schläuche dran zu haben und sollte ich mal am Loop gearbeitet haben muss ich nur mein internen Rechner neu befüllen und entlüften da der Mora abgesteckt bereits befüllt ist.


----------



## micindustries (18. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@iGameKudan:

Bei den Lüftern kann ich nur über Noctua und Silent Wings sprechen, diese aber empfehlen. Guter Druck (eher Noctuas), leise und über PWM steuerbar. Bei den SW musst du dir bewusst sein, dass die nicht für WaKü konzipiert wurden, und daher der Rahmen auch gut Luft zur Seite raus lässt. Ich plane bald Shrouds einzubauen, um die Lautstärke weiter zu reduzieren. Mein BQ! DB 900 ist da leider zickig und macht die Lüfter lauter als sie sein müssten. Ich habe 6x 140mm Noctua (davon 5x hinter Radiator) einblasend und 1x 140mm SW3 ausblasend. Funktioniert gut.
Gerade SW und Noctuas bekommst du immer wieder günstig hier im Marktplatz oder in der Bucht. Ich persönlich würde die Noctuas bevorzugen.

Ich denke von der Fläche her bist du gut aufgestellt. 2x 360er sind 720 Kühlfläche, ich arbeite mit 420 + 280 und halte damit einen R7 1700 und eine GTX 1080 Ti unter 38°C Wassertemperatur. Mit den Shoruds vielleicht (hoffentlich) sogar nochmal 1 - 2°C mehr. Die GTX habe ich noch nie über 50°C gesehen.

Bei deiner Erweiterung kann ich dir nur empfehlen, nen 5er in einen TempSensor für den Kreislauf zu investieren. So siehst du wo du gerade stehst und bemerkst Probleme früher. Eine Software vorausgesetzt, die das ausliest und Alarm gibt (glaube hwInfo müsste das können). Ich habe so einen in der Art verbaut, aber mit 1x IG und 1x AG.

Übrigens finde ich deine fast 67°C auf der CPU ein wenig hoch, vor allem wenn im Moment nur die gekühlt wird. Ich müsste nächstes Wochenende daheim mal schauen, was meine CPU maximal erreicht, kann mich da auch täuschen.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag die Damen. Ich habe beim letzten Umbau nur noch Fittings und auch rotary adapter von Barrow und byksi verwendet. Die halten locker mit den hier verbreiteten Marken mit.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal zu dem asiatischen Zeug:
Ich habe nen GPU-Block, drehbarer Doppelnippel, Kugelhahn und Stopfen von Bykski. Die Teile haben Makellose Qualität, da könnte sich ALC mal ne Scheibe abschneiden 

@iGameKudan
Ich kühle nen R5 1600 und ne Vega56 mit 1x280 und 1x240.
Höchste Wassertemp, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe waren ~38°C, meine CPU erreicht auch max. 62°C auf 3,8GHz.
Ich vermute, der Kühler sitzt nicht richtig, Luft hängt irgendwo im Kreislauf oder du hast irgendwo nen Knick im Schlauch, dass der Durchfluss zu gering ist.

Generell würde ich empfehlen, alle Lüfter auf intake laufen zu lassen, da sie dann mit Frischluft kühlen, und nicht den Loop unnötig aufheizen. 1x140 out reicht da locker.

Zu den Lüftern speziell: mMn ist das (fast) egal, was für Lüfter draufhängen, solange man genug Radi-Fläche hat. Ich habe auf dem 280er Bitfenix Spectre Pro, auf dem 240er Arctic F12er, ich hab auch mal einen Test gelesen, der das bestätigt hat.
PC-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Test: Arctic vs. be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noctua und Noiseblocker - ComputerBase

Dementsprechend kommen auf meine nächsten Radis auch nur Arctic, da schön billig und gute Leistung.

Warum sollte der Magicool eine schwache Kühlleistung haben? Fläche ist Fläche, egal ob die jetzt 40 oder 80€ kostet. 
Der Magicool hat (meine ich) eine etwas kleinere FPI, was aber bei niedrigen Drehzahlen besser ist, da weniger Widerstand. Dickere Radis lohnen nicht, außer dir ist Lautstärke egal. 
Von der Fertigungsqualität sind die Magicool auch nicht schlechter als die ALC, was bei dem Preisunterschied ein Armutszeugnis für ALC ist.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist für die Positionierung Pull mit Shroud am Besten, ob es Tests gibt, die das bestätigen oder nicht, weiß ich nicht 

Deine Pumpe sieht mir nach einer von EK modifizierten DDC aus, die sollte gut reichen.
Schau aber mal, ob dein Board einen PWM-4Pin-Anschluss hat, der mit "PUMP" beschrieben ist. Die haben des öfteren eine höhere MAX-Last, bevor was kaputt geht.

Falls du einem MoRa extrem abgeneigt bist, solltest du evtl über ein neues Gehäuse nachdenken, das mehr Kapazitäten für Radis hat.

Greetz


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Mora steht vielleicht im Raum herum, sieht aber meiner Meinung nach auch mit der Blende  und schöne Lüfter gut aus.

Aber die Sache ist das was der Mora herunter kühlen kann können Netzradiatoren intern nie schaffen und zudem wird der Rechner dann nicht so schwer und es muss auch nicht alles im engsten Raum verbaut werden. Zwar habe ich selbst auch zwei interne Radiatoren verbaut aber die kamen vor meinem Mora sonst hätte ich beide gar nicht verbaut und mir als Notbetrieb höchstens nur einen verbaute.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ein MoRa 2 Pro mit 4 x 180er Lüfter und das bei maximal 600 1/min.
Dabei wird mein FX8350 mit 4.5 GHz, Mainboard und eine MSI 1080 ti gaming gekühlt. Wassertemperatur ist maximal 30°C. Daher kann ich absolut den MoRa empfehlen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> @iGameKudan:
> Da ein Gehäuse ja nicht 100% dicht ist, wird es mMn nicht zu einem nennenswerten "Überdruck" kommen, der irgendwie hinderlich sein könnte.
> 
> Statt einem weiteren internen Radi würde ich gleich auf einen externen aufrüsten. Musst den ja auch nicht gleich voll bestücken, kannst ja auch erstmal nur 3 Lüfter drauf schnallen.
> ...


Gut, dann montiere ich nachher mal meine Lüfter im Deckel um. Jenachdem drehe ich auch den Lüfter im Boden, wobei das wieder etwas mehr Arbeit ist. 

Ob ich einen Nova oder einen MO-RA nehme muss ich mal schauen. Für den Nova hätte ich sogar noch eine fertige Zubehörliste auf dem PC liegen, habe da vor einer Weile mal einen nützlichen Forenbeitrag zu gefunden. 



micindustries schrieb:


> @iGameKudan:
> 
> Bei den Lüftern kann ich nur über Noctua und Silent Wings sprechen, diese aber empfehlen. Guter Druck (eher Noctuas), leise und über PWM steuerbar. Bei den SW musst du dir bewusst sein, dass die nicht für WaKü konzipiert wurden, und daher der Rahmen auch gut Luft zur Seite raus lässt. Ich plane bald Shrouds einzubauen, um die Lautstärke weiter zu reduzieren. Mein BQ! DB 900 ist da leider zickig und macht die Lüfter lauter als sie sein müssten. Ich habe 6x 140mm Noctua (davon 5x hinter Radiator) einblasend und 1x 140mm SW3 ausblasend. Funktioniert gut.
> Gerade SW und Noctuas bekommst du immer wieder günstig hier im Marktplatz oder in der Bucht. Ich persönlich würde die Noctuas bevorzugen.


Naja, die SilentWings3 haben zwar keinen ganz dichten Rahmen, machen auf Radiatoren aber wohl doch einen ganz guten Job - zumal die billiger sind die die NF-F12. Sind beides teure Lüfter, aber ich will es endlich auch mal halbwegs leise haben. Ich habe bisher hauptsächlich billige Lüfter gekauft und habe damit insbesondere bei den Arctic F12-PWM ziemlich ins Klo gegriffen. 



			
				micindustries schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke von der Fläche her bist du gut aufgestellt. 2x 360er sind 720 Kühlfläche, ich arbeite mit 420 + 280 und halte damit einen R7 1700 und eine GTX 1080 Ti unter 38°C Wassertemperatur. Mit den Shoruds vielleicht (hoffentlich) sogar nochmal 1 - 2°C mehr. Die GTX habe ich noch nie über 50°C gesehen.
> 
> Bei deiner Erweiterung kann ich dir nur empfehlen, nen 5er in einen TempSensor für den Kreislauf zu investieren. So siehst du wo du gerade stehst und bemerkst Probleme früher. Eine Software vorausgesetzt, die das ausliest und Alarm gibt (glaube hwInfo müsste das können). Ich habe so einen in der Art verbaut, aber mit 1x IG und 1x AG.
> 
> Übrigens finde ich deine fast 67°C auf der CPU ein wenig hoch, vor allem wenn im Moment nur die gekühlt wird. Ich müsste nächstes Wochenende daheim mal schauen, was meine CPU maximal erreicht, kann mich da auch täuschen.


Naja, bei der CPU muss man bedenken dass ich die 67° auch bei "nur" 1,3V bei 4,075GHz erreiche. Mit 4,175GHz bei 1,425V erreiche ich sogar ganze 77° bei prime95 1344K-Last - bei der Taktrate für dieses Kühlaufgebot echt hoch, zumal ich nicht mal billige Kryonaut-Wärmeleitpaste nutze. 

Die Kühlfläche wäre bei 420+280 gegenüber 2x 360 doch noch bedeutend höher (86.400mm² gegenüber 98.000mm²). Ob der Unterschied aber so relevant ist? In meinem Case geht es früher oder später eh nur noch in Form eines Moras bedeutend besser. 

Einen Temp-Sensor schreibe ich mir mal auf die Liste. Letztens gemerkt, dass mein Board dafür sogar einen Header an ("T_SENSOR"). 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @iGameKudan
> Ich kühle nen R5 1600 und ne Vega56 mit 1x280 und 1x240.
> Höchste Wassertemp, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe waren ~38°C, meine CPU erreicht auch max. 62°C auf 3,8GHz.
> Ich vermute, der Kühler sitzt nicht richtig, Luft hängt irgendwo im Kreislauf oder du hast irgendwo nen Knick im Schlauch, dass der Durchfluss zu gering ist.


Naja, wie oben schon erwähnt - zwischen 3,8GHz und 4,175GHz bei 1,425V liegt doch schon ein guter Unterschied. Dennoch empfinde ich die Temperatur als zu hoch, im Sommer habe ich mit meinem 5,0GHz schnellen geköpften 8700K bei 1,408-1,424V auch nur knapp die 70°-Marke touchiert. 

Einen Montagefehler und zu geringen Durchfluss kann ich ausschließen. Den Heatkiller habe ich zwischenzeitlich mehrfach neu montiert, den Durchfluss habe ich letztens bei einer Verschlauchungsänderung getestet - innerhalb von weniger wie zwei Sekunden war mein AGB leer... Gereinigt habe ich den Heatkiller auch schon vor kurzem. 

Kann ja auch sein, dass ich einfach ne sehr warme CPU erwischt habe. Ich denke mal, sehr viel kann ich auf die Schnelle eh nicht ändern. Mal sehen, wie es irgendwann mal mit einer anderen CPU aussieht. 



			
				WhoRainZone schrieb:
			
		

> Generell würde ich empfehlen, alle Lüfter auf intake laufen zu lassen, da sie dann mit Frischluft kühlen, und nicht den Loop unnötig aufheizen. 1x140 out reicht da locker.


Wie oben schon geschrieben - ich drehe heute dann erstmal die zwei Deckellüfter und schaue dann mal nach dem Ergebnis. 



			
				WhoRainZone schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Lüftern speziell: mMn ist das (fast) egal, was für Lüfter draufhängen, solange man genug Radi-Fläche hat. Ich habe auf dem 280er Bitfenix Spectre Pro, auf dem 240er Arctic F12er, ich hab auch mal einen Test gelesen, der das bestätigt hat.
> PC-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Test: Arctic vs. be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noctua und Noiseblocker - ComputerBase
> 
> Dementsprechend kommen auf meine nächsten Radis auch nur Arctic, da schön billig und gute Leistung.


Die Arctic F12 kommen mir nicht mehr in die Tüte - davon hatte ich mal zwei Stück, die haben recht schnell angefangen zu klackern. 
Den Test führe ich mir mal zu Gemüte. 



			
				WhoRainZone schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte der Magicool eine schwache Kühlleistung haben? Fläche ist Fläche, egal ob die jetzt 40 oder 80€ kostet.
> Der Magicool hat (meine ich) eine etwas kleinere FPI, was aber bei niedrigen Drehzahlen besser ist, da weniger Widerstand. Dickere Radis lohnen nicht, außer dir ist Lautstärke egal.
> Von der Fertigungsqualität sind die Magicool auch nicht schlechter als die ALC, was bei dem Preisunterschied ein Armutszeugnis für ALC ist.


Gibt es da echt so geringe bis keine Unterschiede bei der Kühlleistung (z.B. durch Verlötung oder längere/mehr Flusswege im Radiator)?

Ich finde den Magicool von der Qualität eigentlich ganz ausreichend, die Mattlackierung sieht sogar ganz gut aus. Einzig die mitgelieferten Schrauben sind relativ minderwertig - die haben so kleine Schraubenköpfe, dass ich denen nicht unbedingt zutraue, den Radiator zuverlässig im Deckel zu halten ohne dass die Abfallen. 



			
				WhoRainZone schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist für die Positionierung Pull mit Shroud am Besten, ob es Tests gibt, die das bestätigen oder nicht, weiß ich nicht


Werde ich mal schauen, was die besten Ergebnisse gibt - muss ich für den Zweifelsfall nur mal die kurzen Schruaben finden.



			
				WhoRainZone schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Pumpe sieht mir nach einer von EK modifizierten DDC aus, die sollte gut reichen.
> Schau aber mal, ob dein Board einen PWM-4Pin-Anschluss hat, der mit "PUMP" beschrieben ist. Die haben des öfteren eine höhere MAX-Last, bevor was kaputt geht.
> 
> Falls du einem MoRa extrem abgeneigt bist, solltest du evtl über ein neues Gehäuse nachdenken, das mehr Kapazitäten für Radis hat.


Die Pumpe läuft bei mir mit einem Molex-Adapter direkt am Netzteil mit 12V. Die ist aktuell kaum aus dem PC wahrnehmbar. 
Sollte die irgendwann mal herausstechen, stöpsel ich die an den W_PUMP-Port vom Board an - da kann ich die dann auch PWM-Regeln.

Einem MO-RA bin ich nicht abgeneigt, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Einzig kostet der halt wegen Lüftern und Zubehör (und ggfs. der nötigen stärkeren Pumpe) mehr. Wird längerfristig aber an meinem System Einzug halten.

Ein neues Case ist keine Option... Ich wüsste dann nicht wohin mit dem Alten - und das FD Define R6 ist ja nicht schlecht.

ToDo-Liste für heute: Die Deckellüfter drehen. Ich werde mal berichten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich weiß, hat der MoRa trotz seiner Fläche keinen großen Durchflusswiderstand, Icarus müsste das wissen 

Solange deine Pumpe dich nicht stört, spricht ja nichts gegen 100%, außer vielleicht die Lebensdauer.

Mit Arctic hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme, benutze die schon sehr lange. 

Auch noch interessant: Arctic hat neue Lüfter vorgestellt, die auf Statischen Druck optimiert sind: arctic p12 p14 Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab für mein neues Setup mal 7 Stück bestellt, bei 4,85€ ist das ja nicht so tragisch 
Durch einen Hub reichen mir auch die 3-Pin. Sobald ich die verbaut habe, kann ich ja mal berichten


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Mora sind Kupferrohre verbaut.

Daher muss  sich die die Kühlflüssigkeit nirgendwo durch quetschen was ein großen Widerstand bewirken würde.
Beim 360er sind es 28 Meter Rohre und beim 420er sind es 36 Meter Rohre verbaut.

Ein höherer Widerstand wird schon gegeben sein, was aber eine gute Pumpe ohne Probleme schaffen sollte.
Mit meiner Aquastream habe ich hier zumindest immer noch genug Durchfluss.
(min: 65 l/h und max. 127 l/h)


----------



## micindustries (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gibt es da echt so geringe bis keine Unterschiede bei der Kühlleistung (z.B. durch Verlötung oder längere/mehr Flusswege im Radiator)?



Thorsten von PCGH hatte weiter vorne mal geschrieben, dass es bei Radis gleicher Größe bis zu 30% Wirkungsdifferenz geben kann. Macht also schon was aus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Beim Mora sind Kupferrohre verbaut.
> Ein höherer Widerstand wird schon gegeben sein, was aber eine gute Pumpe ohne Probleme schaffen sollte.
> Mit meiner Aquastream habe ich hier zumindest immer noch genug Durchfluss.
> (min: 65 l/h und max. 127 l/h)


Sind das die Werte von den Kompletten System?
Ich komme auf max. 60 l/h seit ich die 1080ti mit dem EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 kühle.
Vorher hatte ich min. 25l/h bis 95l/h.
Brauch der EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 so viel Leistung?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, hat der MoRa trotz seiner Fläche keinen großen Durchflusswiderstand, Icarus müsste das wissen
> 
> Solange deine Pumpe dich nicht stört, spricht ja nichts gegen 100%, außer vielleicht die Lebensdauer.
> 
> ...


Wäre sehr nett wenn du mal berichten würdest. Die schauen ja schonmal echt vernünftig aus. 

Bei einer Pumpe ist das mit den 100% eigentlich kein Thema. Gibt ja auch Pumpen, die das nicht so sehr mögen geregelt zu werden, hauptsächlich bei den AiOs, aber was solls. 
Hätte da aber eher mit Problemen bei der Förderweite gerechnet. Schlauch + Höhe MO-RA + Länge der Rohre im MO-RA... Aber eine (quasi-)DDC ist ja schonmal nicht das Mieseste. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Beim Mora sind Kupferrohre verbaut.
> 
> Daher muss  sich die die Kühlflüssigkeit nirgendwo durch quetschen was ein großen Widerstand bewirken würde.
> Beim 360er sind es 28 Meter Rohre und beim 420er sind es 36 Meter Rohre verbaut.
> ...


Naja, bei mir ist es die Pumpe aus dem EK XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM-Kit. Ist offensichtlich DDC-basiert, aber von EK mehr oder weniger stark modifiziert. 
Ein Versuch ist es im Zweifelsfall wert... 



micindustries schrieb:


> Thorsten von PCGH hatte weiter vorne mal geschrieben, dass es bei Radis gleicher Größe bis zu 30% Wirkungsdifferenz geben kann. Macht also schon was aus


Muss ich mir ja echt nochmal ein Abo zulegen, um auf die entsprechende Ausgabe zugreifen zu können. 30% wäre jedenfalls relevant viel - wobei das denke ich mal halt auch ganz auf die FPI und die Dicke des Radiators ankommt.


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Sind das die Werte von den Kompletten System?
> Ich komme auf max. 60 l/h seit ich die 1080ti mit dem EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 kühle.
> Vorher hatte ich min. 25l/h bis 95l/h.
> Brauch der EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 so viel Leistung?



Ja inkl. meinem Mora mit meiner Aquastream  Ultimate Pumpe.
Habe auch ein Durchflusssensor mit dran.

Das Bild habe ich soeben mit Idle gemacht.
Der Durchfluss wird aber mit steigender Temperatur auf etwa 67 L/h hoch gehen.
Pumpe läuft dabei mit 3000 U/min was mit der Pumpe minimal möglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist jetzt mit max. Drehzahl, auch Idle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist vor kurzem in BF5 gemacht worden.
Hier habe ich 66,5 l/h mit minimaler Drehzahl, also mit warmer Kühlflüssigkeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild habe ich im Hochsommer gemacht und da hatte ich aber eine Raumtemperatur von etwa 30°C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Test hatte ich damals die Pumpe mit max. Drehzahl und die 127 l/h.
(Pfeil nicht beachten, das Bild ist aus einem anderem Grund damals entstanden.)

GGf. auch die Bilder klicken und extern nochmals öffnen, dann werden sie größer dargestellt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja inkl. meinem Mora mit meiner Aquastream  Ultimate Pumpe.
> Habe auch ein Durchflusssensor mit dran.
> 
> Das Bild habe ich soeben mit Idle gemacht.
> ...



Hmm, jetzt ist die Frage, Warum ist das so wenig bei mir?

Ich habe das im Kreislauf:
CPU: Heatkiller IV Pro AMD
GPU:EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6
MoBo: HEATKILLER® MB-SET ASUS-CROSSHAIR-V
Radi: MoRa 2 Pro
AGB: 200ml
Pumpe: Aquastream Ultimate


----------



## arcDaniel (20. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich hatte eine DDC in einer gedrosselten 6W variante, jetzt eine D5. Ich habe mit dem Mora keinen wirklichlen Unterschied. Bei der RTX bei der D5 auf max etwa 2Grad. 

Ich denke die Pumpenleistung ist zwar wichtig aber dennoch oft überschätzt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@iGameKudan
Sobald MF mal liefert, kann ich was dazu sagen 

@Gordon-1979
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Heatkiller einen hohen Durchflusswiderstand haben. Kann mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wäre sehr nett wenn du mal berichten würdest. Die schauen ja schonmal echt vernünftig aus.
> 
> Bei einer Pumpe ist das mit den 100% eigentlich kein Thema. Gibt ja auch Pumpen, die das nicht so sehr mögen geregelt zu werden, hauptsächlich bei den AiOs, aber was solls.
> Hätte da aber eher mit Problemen bei der Förderweite gerechnet. Schlauch + Höhe MO-RA + Länge der Rohre im MO-RA... Aber eine (quasi-)DDC ist ja schonmal nicht das Mieseste.
> ...



Bei gleicher Dicke, Bauweise (Flach-/Rundrohr) schrumpft der Abstand deutlich, ich schätze 5-8 Prozent. Allerdings ist die Datenbasis für einen so direkten Vergleich dünn, weil sich die meisten Radiatoren in mehr als nur der Qualität unterscheiden. Die Tests sind übrigens relativ alt (hoffentlich finde ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder Zeit für Radiatoren) und somit alle im digitalen Sonderheft Wasserkühlung enthalten, aber Neu-Abonnenten haben wir natürlich ganz besonders gern.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

ich plane gerade den Bau meines neuen PC's.
Ich möchte den Schacht für den Radiator in der Mitte mit einer schwarzen Plexiglasplatte abdecken und dadurch die Röhren von der Wasserkühlung laufen lassen.

Das Gehäuse habe ich leider noch nicht hier und brauche daher Eure Hilfe bei den Maßen, welcher dieser Schacht hat.
Die Plexiglasplatte sollte schon recht bündig passen, sodass keine großen Abstände zu den Seiten des Gehäuses entstehen.

Da es ein Schacht für einen 360er Radiator ist, sind 360x120mm logisch, allerdings wäre dann an den Kanten sicher noch etwas Luft.
Ich bin jetzt von 370x130mm ausgegangen.
Es wäre super nett wenn das jemand nachmessen und mir die Maße hier reisnchreiben könnte.

Vielen Dank


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für das O-11 gibts ne 3d Tnventor Datei, ich schau mal, ob ich die finde


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es sind von Kante zu Kante 145,5mm x 412,8mm
Das 3D Modell ist zwar vom O-11 Air, das Innenleben sollte aber identisch sein 

EDIT:
Ich würde auf jeder mit mind. 2mm Toleranz rechnen, sodass kleine Unebenheiten problemlos sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Heatkiller einen hohen Durchflusswiderstand haben. Kann mich aber auch täuschen



Nee, seit ich den EK-FC1080 GTX Ti TF6 Kühler drin habe, sind 40% Durchfluss Geschwindigkeit weg.
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Kühler so viel Leistung benötigt. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es sind von Kante zu Kante 145,5mm x 412,8mm
> Das 3D Modell ist zwar vom O-11 Air, das Innenleben sollte aber identisch sein
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Korrekt von dir! Tausend Dank


----------



## Haarstrich (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir ist es die Pumpe aus dem EK XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM-Kit. Ist offensichtlich DDC-basiert, aber von EK mehr oder weniger stark modifiziert.



Die SPC-60 PWM Pumpe hat nichts mit einer DDC zu tun. Die SCP wird in China von Syscooling produziert und ist keine Kugelmotorpumpe wie die DDC. EKWB modifiziert da gar nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben eine DDC, unten die SPC-60 PWM. Die Bilder habe ich mir aus dem Netz geborgt, hier [User-Review] Vergleich Laing DDC Ultra und DDC Mod von mochti01 und hier EK-XTOP SPC-60 (inc. Pump) – Page 2

Das Innenlebender SCP sieht eher aus wie bei  einer Magicool DCP450, die hat aber einen höheren Rotor. Die PCB sind nahezu identisch, unterscheiden sich halt in der Bestückung wegen PWM. Habe alle drei Pumpen hier im Regal stehen.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich ärgert es echt gerade, dass Caseking noch nicht die Watercool-GPU-Blöcke für die RTX 2080 im Angebot hat, nur für die Ti. 
Zu EK wollte ich jetzt euretwegen nicht unbedingt greifen (und hey, Watercool ist ne deutsche Firma mit quasi-deutscher Produktion). Wie hoch ist denn die Lieferdauer aus dem Watercool-Shop? 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Dicke, Bauweise (Flach-/Rundrohr) schrumpft der Abstand deutlich, ich schätze 5-8 Prozent. Allerdings ist die Datenbasis für einen so direkten Vergleich dünn, weil sich die meisten Radiatoren in mehr als nur der Qualität unterscheiden. Die Tests sind übrigens relativ alt (hoffentlich finde ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder Zeit für Radiatoren) und somit alle im digitalen Sonderheft Wasserkühlung enthalten, aber Neu-Abonnenten haben wir natürlich ganz besonders gern.


Naja, mal schauen. Die Tage kommt jedenfalls der Wasserblock für meine GPU, wenn dort die Temperaturen ebenfalls so vergleichsweise mies ausfallen wie bei meiner CPU weiß ich ja, dass was falsch läuft. 
Wenn die Temps passen kommt jedenfalls ein zweiter Magicool-Radiator in Frage - wenn nicht... Naja, dann halt ein anderer. 

Die Qualität des Radiators spielt erstmal die zweite Geige, solange die Teile dicht sind und die Gewinde nicht bei der ersten Nutzung ausnudeln. 
Da ich kein Fenster im Case habe, spielt die Optik keine ganz so große Rolle. 




Haarstrich schrieb:


> Die SPC-60 PWM Pumpe hat nichts mit einer DDC zu tun. Die SCP wird in China von Syscooling produziert und ist keine Kugelmotorpumpe wie die DDC. EKWB modifiziert da gar nichts.
> 
> Oben eine DDC, unten die SPC-60 PWM. Die Bilder habe ich mir aus dem Netz geborgt, hier [User-Review] Vergleich Laing DDC Ultra und DDC Mod von mochti01 und hier EK-XTOP SPC-60 (inc. Pump) – Page 2
> 
> Die SCP sieht eher aus wie eine DCP450, die hat aber einen höheren Rotor. Die PCB sind identisch. Habe alle drei Pumpen hier im Regal stehen.


Hm... Wenn ich mir das Review zu meiner Pumpe anschaue, wäre ein Pumpenupgrade zur D5 spätestens mit Anschaffung des MO-RAs eine gute Idee. 
Aber danke für die gute Erklärung und die Links.


----------



## brooker (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @iGameKudan
> 
> @Gordon-1979
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Heatkiller einen hohen Durchflusswiderstand haben. Kann mich aber auch täuschen



Da täuschst Du Dich. Diese Kühler sind extra auf optimalen Durchfluss mit Bezug auf beste Kühlleistung ausgelegt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> Da täuschst Du Dich. Diese Kühler sind extra auf optimalen Durchfluss mit Bezug auf beste Kühlleistung ausgelegt.


Also stimmt was bei mir nicht im Kreislauf.

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (21. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es echt gerade, dass Caseking noch nicht die Watercool-GPU-Blöcke für die RTX 2080 im Angebot hat, nur für die Ti.
> Zu EK wollte ich jetzt euretwegen nicht unbedingt greifen (und hey, Watercool ist ne deutsche Firma mit quasi-deutscher Produktion). Wie hoch ist denn die Lieferdauer aus dem Watercool-Shop?



Laut Shop vorrätig. Einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen. Hatte meine Teile bisher immer spätestens ca. 3-4 Werktage nach Bestellung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Brooker
Dann wars eine andere Marke 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn die Temps passen kommt jedenfalls ein zweiter Magicool-Radiator in Frage - wenn nicht... Naja, dann halt ein anderer.
> 
> Die Qualität des Radiators spielt erstmal die zweite Geige, solange die Teile dicht sind und die Gewinde nicht bei der ersten Nutzung ausnudeln.
> Da ich kein Fenster im Case habe, spielt die Optik keine ganz so große Rolle.


Ich kann hier nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen:
Ich habe einen 240er Magicool gebraucht gekauft, der sah schon ziemlich fertig aus von außen, hält aber dicht und die Gewinde waren auch noch geschmeidig.

Im Endeffekt kommts bei Kühlleistung auch nur auf die FPI an. Magicool bietet auch die (glaube ich) G2 Serie an, die haben 16FPI, die Standard Teile sind ja etwas billiger, ich denke, die sind irgendwo bei 12-14FPI, ist aber wieder nur geschätzt


----------



## TheAbyss (22. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Also stimmt was bei mir nicht im Kreislauf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



..darauf würde ich bei so einer massiven Veränderung auch tippen...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @Brooker
> Dann wars eine andere Marke
> 
> 
> ...



Materialqualität (Messing- oder Kupferrohr?), Lamellenform, Qualität der Lötverbindung zwischen beiden, Wasserführung und daraus resultierende Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, Luftführung – es gibt schon noch ein paar mehr Stellschrauben. Allerdings sind die Unterschiede bei den Radiator-Preisen definitiv größer als die Leistungsunterschiede bei gleicher Dicke und FPI.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, mittlerweile meinen GPU-Wasserkühler gekauft.

Ich habe mich jetzt nicht unter voller Absicht gegen eure Empfehlungen für den Heatkiller IV entschieden, allerdings gab es den in Berlin noch nicht zum Kauf - und nach dieser anstrengenden Woche wollte ich doch nicht das ganze Wochenende warten. 
Eventuell rüste ich ja nochmal um. Wer weiß... 

Jedenfalls scheint es definitiv ne Baustelle bei meiner Wakü zu geben. Am Anfang bleibt die GPU während eines FireStrike Ultra GraphicTest 1-Dauerloops mit ca. 48° innerhalb der ersten paar Minuten noch äußerst kühl, aber nach kurzer Zeit steigen laut GPU-Z die GPU-Temperaturen immer weiter an, bis sich die GPU bei 1,037-1,043V und 2040-2055MHz bei 62-63° einpendelt.  

Dabei steigt die CPU-Temperatur ohne nennenswerte Last (ca. 6-7% insgesamt bei 4,175GHz und 1,425V) auf etwa 57° an. 
Daraufhin mal an die 90°-Winkel gepackt und mal am AGB gefühlt - jetzt würde ich mich mal über einen Temperatursensor freuen, aber sehr deutlich über 40° dürften das locker sein. Aufgrund der doch spürbar starken Erwärmung des Wassers schließe ich Montagefehler beim GPU-Kühler doch eher aus... 

Wenn noch keine Last auf dem System war (vor ca. 15 Minuten hochgefahren), liegen die Idle-Temperaturen bei 27° auf der GPU und ca. 27° bei der CPU. Wärmeleitpaste ist bei CPU und GPU die Kryonaut. 
Wo würdet ihr jetzt ansetzen? Bessere Lüfter (könnte sich das so stark auswirken?), mehr Radiatorfläche (intern den 240er durch nen 360er austauschen/intern schauen, ob oben doch zumindest ein 30mm-420er-Radiator+Lüfter passt/MO-RA (bzw. Phobya Nova) extern)?

Ich würde mal 200€ Budget für diese Erweiterung ansetzen - es wäre im Notfall auch noch 50-100€ Luft nach oben, da ich nächsten Monat aber eventuell auch das ein oder andere Weihnachtsgeschenk organisieren müsste wäre es praktisch, wenn man im kleineren Budget bleibt.

Wie erwähnt hatte ich mich ja mal mit dem Phobya Nova beschäftigt... Minimalkonfiguration wäre wohl diese:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Würde ich auf neun 120mm-Lüfter Marke Arctic P12 PST PWM setzen, wären es nochmal ca. 15€ weniger.
Die Box liegt bei 37€...


----------



## v3nom (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Radifläche hast du denn momentan?


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1x 360mm mit 45mm Dicke (Magicool Copper Radiator III), 1x 240mm mit 30mm Dicke (das Teil von der BeQuiet SilentLoop, also quasi ein Alphacool Nexxxos ST30).


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturen steigen natürlich mit der Wassertemperatur mit an, daher sind die Temperaturen anfangs auch etwas geringer.
Zudem kommt es auch auf die Auslastung der Komponente mit an welche Temperaturen erzeugt werden.

Ich würde mir einfach einen externen Mora dazu stellen und gut ist.
Denn der Mora kühlt sehr gut ab und dann wirst du normalerweise auch genug Fläche haben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> 1x 360mm mit 45mm Dicke (Magicool Copper Radiator III), 1x 240mm mit 30mm Dicke (das Teil von der BeQuiet SilentLoop, also quasi ein Alphacool Nexxxos ST30).


Du hast eine TDP von ca. 300 Watt und 500 Watt Kühlleistung. Daher gehe ich davon aus, das die Lüfter zu wenig Druck erzeugen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das sind beides Radis die erst mit ordentlich Durchsatz loslegen. Dann aber auch so richtig.
Was für Lüfter mit welcher Drehzahl sind denn drauf?


----------



## Azzteredon (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich bräuchte mal eine Einschätzung bzgl. Kühlleistung. 

Wären ein 280er Radi (2x140mm) und ein 360er(3x120) genug für einen übertakteten 4790K und eine übertaktete Vega64?
Temperaturen sollten so gering wie möglich sein, wobei Lautstärke wichtiger ist als 5 Grad höhere Temperaturen.

Der 280er ist ein Alphacool NexXxos ST30, und der 360er ein Watercool HTSF 2.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Azzteredon
Ich habe mit nem 280er und nem 240er nen Ryzen 5 1600 und ne Vega 56 gekühlt...
Es ging, aber nach einigen Stunden gaming war Wassertemp bei etwa 40° und die Lüfter waren gut hörbar...
Ich würde mehr Fläche benutzen 


Ich bin übrigens nun Fertig mit meinem Umzug ins Primo. 
Die Arctic P12 verrichten ihren Dienst gut und leise. Ich denke, für den Preis von 4,85€ / Lüfter kann ich hier definitiv eine Empfehlung aussprechen


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen steigen natürlich mit der Wassertemperatur mit an, daher sind die Temperaturen anfangs auch etwas geringer.
> Zudem kommt es auch auf die Auslastung der Komponente mit an welche Temperaturen erzeugt werden.
> 
> Ich würde mir einfach einen externen Mora dazu stellen und gut ist.
> Denn der Mora kühlt sehr gut ab und dann wirst du normalerweise auch genug Fläche haben.


Naja, ist mir schon klar dass das Wasser mit der Zeit auch wärmer wird und dass die 2080 mit einem "Bis zu 309W"-VBIOS einiges an Hitze in den Kreislauf drückt. Allerdings steigt die Temperatur für meinen Geschmack etwas sehr weit. Wiegesagt, anhand dessen, dass sich das Wasser wirklich stark erwärmt und die GPU am Anfang sehr kühl bleibt, schließe ich mal einen Montagefehler beim GPU-Kühler aus. 

Ich denke mal, das wird dann wohl auf einen MO-RA3 420 LT hinauslaufen. Da liege ich in einer Einfachstkonfiguration (d.h. MO-RA3 420LT, neun der billigsten 140mm-Lüfter für den Anfang (bspw. Arctic F14 Silent), zwei der preiswertesten Fittings und 1-2l Kühlflüssigkeit) bei "nur" 275€. 
Watercool sticht in diesem Fall durch das umfangreiche Angebot an Zubehör - sogar Montageschienen zum Verschrauben am Gehäuse gibts. Praktischerweise gibts nach aktuellem Stand sogar alles in Berlin beim Caseking zum Abholen. 




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Du hast eine TDP von ca. 300 Watt und 500 Watt Kühlleistung. Daher gehe ich davon aus, das die Lüfter zu wenig Druck erzeugen.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind beides Radis die erst mit ordentlich Durchsatz loslegen. Dann aber auch so richtig.
> Was für Lüfter mit welcher Drehzahl sind denn drauf?


Lüfter habe ich ein buntes Mischmasch - halt aus dem, was vorhanden war. 
Im Deckel Pure Wings 2 PWM mit 2200rpm (die unter voller (CPU-)Last auf 1800rpm eingestellt sind), in der Front 1x Enermax T.B. Vegas 120mm, 1x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm, 1x ein alter NZXT Case-Fan ausm Phantom BigTower. Vorhanden wären noch zwei Akasa Apache Black mit PWM... Nur naja, die haben ein furchtbar lautes Lagerrattern und eine beschissene Regelbarkeit.

Nicht gerade ideal - daher die Frage, ob sich neue Lüfter (so sehr) auszahlen würden?


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IGK
Nimm nicht die F14, sondern lieber die P14, die gibts auch schon ab ~5€ das Stück


----------



## Azzteredon (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr Fläche ist halt wieder mit Kosten verbunden. Ich hab 2 von den Alphacool 280ern, den 360er und einen 240er rumliegen. In das Define S das ich hätte würde ein 420er reinpassen, aber den müsste ich kaufen, und meine 280er würden einfach rumliegen. Deshalb die Frage.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @IGK
> Nimm nicht die F14, sondern lieber die P14, die gibts auch schon ab ~5€ das Stück


Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es die Teile bis Mitte Dezember auch irgendwo hier in Berlin zu kaufen gibt oder dass ich vorher die Kohle zum Bestellen noch über habe. 
Ich will das Zeug schon noch vor Weihnachten und im Idealfall am 13.12. aufm Tisch haben. 

Wobei ich dann natürlich gleich die PST-Version nehmen sollte, da hätte sich das Problem bezüglich der Stromversorgung der Lüfter zumindest zu einem guten Stück erledigt...
Nur gibts die nur mit PWM.  Und vom P14 Silent lesen sich die Leistungsdaten nicht so pralle. Arctic P14 Silent schwarz ab €' '5,60 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

iGameKudan dir nützt ein MoRa nichts wenn die Lüfter keinen Druck erzeugen. Das habe ich auch schon probiert. 
Wenn der Druck fehlt, dann kann man ihn auch gleich Passiv betreiben.


Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> iGameKudan dir nützt ein MoRa nichts wenn die Lüfter keinen Druck erzeugen. Das habe ich auch schon probiert.
> Wenn der Druck fehlt, dann kann man ihn auch gleich Passiv betreiben.


Wäre denn der P14 Silent ne Möglichkeit?
Der liest sich halt rein von den Leistungsdaten her schlecht, 0,6mmH2O bei 900rpm. Ist das gut, schlecht? 

EDIT: Ich muss mir echt gerade hart auf die Füße treten, dass ich nicht nochmal die GPU mit Kühler ausbaue und in Angst vor schei*e aufgetragener WLP meinen letzten Rest Kryonaut-Paste auf der GPU gegen die mitgelieferte Ecotherm-Paste tausche.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, mal wieder ein versehentlicher Doppelpost... Bitte Löschen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein System, hat der MoRa 2 Pro unter 1 mm/H2O, keine effektive Kühlung ergeben.
Dabei wäre ich lieber für den MoRa 360, da dieser 4 x 180 Lüfter nutzen kann. Das ist viel leiser. Dabei empfehle ich die Silverstone SST-AP181 v2.
0.49 / 1.12 / 2.18 mmH2O

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das ist viel leiser. Dabei empfehle ich die Silverstone SST-AP181 v2.
> 0.49 / 1.12 / 2.18 mmH2O



Spiele seit Längerem mit dem Gedanken mir einen MORA zuzulegen.
Über die Silverstone bin ich auch mal gestolptert, die sollen aber ziemlich unangenehm laut sein...


----------



## Haarstrich (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Silverstone SST-AP181 v2 passen auch auf einen Mora 2. Eine entsprechende Halterung für die Lüfter vorausgesetzt. Eigenbau ist da doch sehr einfach. Hab ich so im Einsatz. Hier mal die CAD-Zeichnung als Screenshot.



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Spiele seit Längerem mit dem Gedanken mir einen MORA zuzulegen.
> Über die Silverstone bin ich auch mal gestolptert, die sollen aber ziemlich unangenehm laut sein...



Nö, laufen bei mir zur Zeit mit ca. 360 rpm. Der Mora steht unter dem Schreibtisch. Einer von den vieren hat ein leichtes Lagerschleifen. Höre ich aber nur wenn ich mein Ohr direkt in die Nähe bringe. Aber Empfindung von Lautheit ist halt immer eine persönliche Sache.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mein System, hat der MoRa 2 Pro unter 1 mm/H2O, keine effektive Kühlung ergeben.
> Dabei wäre ich lieber für den MoRa 360, da dieser 4 x 180 Lüfter nutzen kann. Das ist viel leiser. Dabei empfehle ich die Silverstone SST-AP181 v2.
> 0.49 / 1.12 / 2.18 mmH2O


Hm. Muss ich mir mal überlegen... Die Problematik ist, dass die 180er-Lüfter dann wieder längere Schrauben benötigen. Die bekomme ich aber leider nicht bei Caseking - und nur wegen den Schrauben extra bestellen zu müssen fände ich jetzt mehr wie doof - da dann wieder das ganze Wochenende ausfällt. 
Zweifelsfrei kostet mich die Kombination MO-RA3 360 + 4x 180mm-Lüfter (die passende Montageschiene hat der MO-RA ja schon bei) + 32mm-Schrauben + Kühlflüssigkeit + zwei Fittinge so ziemlich das Gleiche wie der MO-RA3 420 + 9x 140mm-Lüfter + Kühlflüssigkeit + 2 Fittinge.

Wegen dem Luftdruck müsste ich mal schauen, ob der MO-RA3 da auch so empfindlich ist. Der MO-RA3 soll ja laut Watercool auf langsam drehende Lüfter (mit dementsprechend tendenziell weniger Luftdruck) optimiert sein.

Aktuelle Warenkörbe:

- Caseking: MO-RA3 420 LT + Kühlflüssigkeit + Fittinge + Lüfter (die erstmal als Platzhalter drin sind) ca. 278€
- Caseking: MO-RA3 360 LT + Kühlflüssigkeit + Fittinge + 180mm-Lüfter + ggfs. notwendige Schrauben extra besorgen ca. 265€
- Bei Caseking und Watercool: MO-RA 360 LT + Schrauben (Watercool), Kühlflüssigkeit + Fittinge + 180mm-Lüfter (Caseking) ca. 266€


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

@ iGameKudan

Was zweistelligen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen haben kann, ist die Vergrößerung der Kühloberfläche über die Radiatoren. Die Wissenschaft, die bei gleichbleibender Kühloberfläche zwischen unterschiedlichen Lüftern gemacht wird, halte ich persönlich für völlig überzogen. Oder man ergänzt seine Bewertung "Lüfter A ist der mega fail und Lüfter B der hypertrain" mit dem Hinweis, dass die Grundlage dieser Einschätzung eine um 3°C geringere Wassertemperatur bedeutet, wenn man bei Lüfterauswahl nicht völlig daneben greift. Dann ist es für einen selber auch leichter zu entscheiden, ob man für die 3°C den 30€ Lüfter dem 7€ Lüfter vorziehen möchte.

NB PK2 mit Silikondichtung vs. Silent Wings 2 mit offenem Rahmen. Zwar aus dem Jahr 2015, aber mit zwei Extrembeispielen im Vergleich: 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk...iet-Silent-Wings-auf-Radiatoren-Test-1150322/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Meine eloop B12-1 auf meinem Mora360 ohne Blende würde ich nach aktuellem Stand bei einem Defekt mit den 13€ Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM oder den neuen 7€ Arctic P12 Modellen ersetzen. Hier hast du noch die Wahl zwischen einem Gleitlager und der CO-Version mit Doppelkugellager.

Ein erster Test der neuen Arctic P14, die P12 werden mit Sicherheit bald folgen:

Arctic BioniX P140 und P14 PWM PST im Doppeltest: Die P-Serie verspricht hohen statischen Druck - Hardwareluxx





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> ...Am Anfang bleibt die GPU während eines FireStrike Ultra GraphicTest  1-Dauerloops mit ca. 48° innerhalb der ersten paar Minuten noch äußerst  kühl, aber nach kurzer Zeit steigen laut GPU-Z die GPU-Temperaturen  immer weiter an, bis sich die GPU bei 1,037-1,043V und 2040-2055MHz bei  62-63° einpendelt.



Auch ein Punkt, wo du ansetzen kannst. Vielleicht geht bei dir ja auch etwas in die Richtung 1950MHz @ 0,95V. 
Meine 1080Ti läuft in der fordernden PCGH The Witcher 3 Benchmarkszene in 3840x2400 mit hohen Details und Hairworks auch mit 1936MHz @ 0,95V @37°C bei einem ausgenutzen Powerbudget von 90%. Die Karte bei knapp über 2000MHz bei einem hochgefahrenen 120% PL mit 1,05V zu betreiben, sind die gewonnenen FPS nicht wert.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @ iGameKudan
> 
> Was zweistelligen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen haben kann ist die Kühloberfläche über die Radiatoren. Die Wissenschaft, die bei gleichbleibender Kühloberfläche zwischen unterschiedlichen Lüftern gemacht wird, halte ich persönlich für völlig überzogen. Oder man ergänzt seine Bewertung "Lüfter A ist der mega fail und Lüfter B der hypertrain" mit dem Hinweis, dass die Grundlage dieser Einschätzung eine um 3°C geringere Wassertemperatur bedeutet, wenn man bei Lüfterauswahl nicht völlig daneben greift. Dann ist es für einen selber auch leichter zu entscheiden, ob man für die 3°C den 30€ Lüfter dem 7€ Lüfter vorziehen möchte.


Naja, einen 30€-Lüfter würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt kaufen. Bei mir liegt ne harte Schmerzgrenze von 20€ für Lüfter vor... 
Einzig würde ich ungerne wieder so einen Reinfall wie bei den Akasa Apache Blacks oder gar bei den Arctic F12 erleben (gerade letztere waren anfangs schön leise, haben aber schnell angefangen unangenehme Geräusche zu machen). 



			
				Lios Nudin schrieb:
			
		

> Meine eloop B12-1 auf meinem Mora360 ohne Blende würde ich nach aktuellem Stand bei einem Defekt mit den 13€ Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM oder den neuen 7€ Arctic P12 Modellen ersetzen. Hier hast du noch die Wahl zwischen einem Gleitlager und der CO-Version mit Doppelkugellager.
> 
> Ein erster Test der neuen Arctic P14, die P12 werden mit Sicherheit bald folgen:
> 
> Arctic BioniX P140 und P14 PWM PST im Doppeltest: Die P-Serie verspricht hohen statischen Druck - HardwareluxxAuch ein Punkt, wo du ansetzen kannst. Vielleicht geht bei dir ja auch etwas in die Richtung 1950MHz @ 0,95V.


Oh, die P14er scheinen ja echt gelungen zu sein. Ich glaube, da steht meine Wahl schon fest, sofern ich mich für den MO-RA3 420 entscheide. Muss ich die Teile halt ein paar Tage vorher mal im Netz ordern. 



			
				Lios Nudin schrieb:
			
		

> Meine 1080Ti läuft in der fordernden PCGH The Witcher 3 Benchmarkszene in 3840x2400 mit hohen Details und Hairworks auch mit 1936MHz @ 0,95V bei 90% PL und 37°C. Die Karte bei knapp über 2000MHz bei einem hochgefahrenen 120% PL mit 1,05V zu betreiben, sind die gewonnenen FPS nicht wert.


Naja, den GPU-Wasserkühler habe ich mir ja extra in dem Gedanken gekauft, die Grenzen ausloten zu können. 
Ausprobieren werde ich den Ratschlag natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm. Muss ich mir mal überlegen... Die Problematik ist, dass die 180er-Lüfter dann wieder längere Schrauben benötigen. Die bekomme ich aber leider nicht bei Caseking - und nur wegen den Schrauben extra bestellen zu müssen fände ich jetzt mehr wie doof - da dann wieder das ganze Wochenende ausfällt.
> Zweifelsfrei kostet mich die Kombination MO-RA3 360 + 4x 180mm-Lüfter (die passende Montageschiene hat der MO-RA ja schon bei) + 32mm-Schrauben + Kühlflüssigkeit + zwei Fittinge so ziemlich das Gleiche wie der MO-RA3 420 + 9x 140mm-Lüfter + Kühlflüssigkeit + 2 Fittinge.
> 
> Wegen dem Luftdruck müsste ich mal schauen, ob der MO-RA3 da auch so empfindlich ist. Der MO-RA3 soll ja laut Watercool auf langsam drehende Lüfter (mit dementsprechend tendenziell weniger Luftdruck) optimiert sein.
> ...



Der unterschied ist die Lautstärke bei höheren Druck.
Mein jetziges System mit der GTX1080ti, so wie vorher mit 2x 7950er läuft in Idle bei 125 Umdr./min und bei 30°C Wassertemp mit 500 Umdr./ min
Dabei sind die Lüfter immer noch leiser als mein Seagate HDD.

Als non+Ultra in Sachen WaKü Lüfter, leider nur in 120mm Größe(Warum auch immer), sind die Enermax D.F. Pressure. 
Bei 4.812 mm-H2O druck, die bei meiner Frau ihren PC verbaut sind. Hammer.
Dabei ist ein Phenom X6 1090T + Mainboard Wassergekühlt und das nur mit einen 240er, bei 30er dicke.
Tower ist Phanteks Eclipse P300, in der Front verbaut.
Wer den Tower kennt, wes, das nur 2 kleine schlitze die Luft zur Verfügung stellen.
Dabei ist die Wassertemp. nicht über 34°C, Fan bei max 1500 Umdr/min.
Daher kann ich diese empfehlen.
D.F.Pressure - Enermax


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also jedenfalls habt ihr mich schonmal davon überzeugt, dass die nächste Ausbaustufe in meinem System ein MO-RA sein wird - objektiv gesehen geht in meinem FD Define R6 ohne RAM-Wechsel nix mehr was sich lohnt. 
Für welche Variante ich mich da entscheide (360 LT oder 420 LT) muss ich mal schauen. Da ich den MO-RA dann aber längerfristig an mein Gehäuse schrauben wollen würde, müsste das rechte Seitenpanel in der Höhe natürlich hoch genug sein. 

Wird es der MO-RA3 420 LT, werde ich mir definitiv mal die Arctic P14 bestellen. Soll ja erstmal "nur" ein Anfang sein, später kann ich immernoch auf was Besseres umsteigen. 
Wird es ein MO-RA3 360 LT, werde ich mich sicherlich nochmal kurz vorm Kauf an euch wenden, um eine Wahl zu treffen. Gescheite Wakü-Lüfter scheinen so eine Wissenschaft für sich zu sein...


----------



## Verminaard (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aus eigener Erfahrung:
Wenn du dich fuer 180mm Luefter entscheiden solltest (360LT), dann nimm Abstand von den Silverstone AP181 /182 (Air Penetrator).
Weil ich die FM181, welche auf den Mora montiert sind, der schon wesentlich laenger im Einsatz ist, nicht kurzfristig bekommen habe, bin ich auf die Air Penetrator ausgewichen, mit der Hoffnung das die aehnlich gut sind.
Bis zu einer gewissen Drehzahl, stören die mich auch nicht wirklich, danach wirds ungut.

Ich aerger mich heute so ein bisschen, wieso ich nicht gleich zum 420er mit passenden Lueftern gegriffen habe. Die Mehrausgaben waeren dann auch egal gewesen.

Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich ja gute Erfahrungen mit der Silverstone/360LT Lösung gemacht.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre natürlich interessant dann ne Alternative zu kennen - das Angebot an 180mm-Lüftern ist ja äußerst dünn.
Da wäre es vermutlich die schlauere Idee, vorerst eben den 420LT mit neun 140er-Lüftern zu nehmen und bei Bedarf auf den NF-A20 zu upgraden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du noch einen Alternativvorschlag haben willst und Optik egal, hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag:
MoRa 3 420
Lüfterblende für große Lüfter
4 Bitfenix Spectre in der 230mm Ausführung

Ich selber hab diesen Konstellation in Verwendung, allerdings in der Zwischenzeit auf Bush+Bull umgebaut und die Spectre jetzt saugend montiert weil ich keine schlauen Staubfilter für sie gefunden habe.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (26. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ....
> EDIT: Ich muss mir echt gerade hart auf die Füße treten, dass ich nicht nochmal die GPU mit Kühler ausbaue und in Angst vor schei*e aufgetragener WLP meinen letzten Rest Kryonaut-Paste auf der GPU gegen die mitgelieferte Ecotherm-Paste tausche.



Das würde ich lassen, ich schließe mich deiner Theorie an, dass wenn die Karte am Anfang unter Last kühl bleibt, der Wärmeübergang zum Wasser klappt. Ich sehe das jedesmal mit Schrecken an meinem ungeköpften Skylake, wie der bei dem kleinsten bisschen Last sofort mit Hitze reagiert, während die 980Ti (auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit was die Hitzeentwicklung angeht) müde lächelnd nichtmal ne Wärmflasche warm bekommen würde...


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe heute bei der Gelegenheit bei meinem Aufrüsten des PCs mein Kühler zerlegt um zu schauen ob sich da Weichmacher abgesetzt hat.
So sah er aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Schlauch habe ich den MayhemsUltra Clear verbaut und es ist gelbes DP-Ultra eingefüllt gewesen.
Konnte keine Weichmacher feststellen und im Filter war auch nichts.
Im Kühler war nur leichte Verunreinigung durch Abrieb. Das habe ich mit normalem Wasser und einer Zahnbürste schnell weg bekommen.

Aber ich konnte zuvor kein Verlust der Kühlleistung und des Durchfluss feststellen.
Schlauch habe ich schon seit Februar 2017 verbaut gehabt.


----------



## S754 (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Baue am Wochenende meine erste richtige Wakü zusammen. 
Hat jemand paar Tipps für nen Anfänger?


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Baue am Wochenende meine erste richtige Wakü zusammen.
> Hat jemand paar Tipps für nen Anfänger?


Lass dir Zeit.
Überlege vorher gut, wie du alles einbauen willst.
Falls du Acetal/Plexi Bauteile hast, dreh die Fittinge nicht zu fest zu, da sonst das Material Schaden nehmen könnte. 
Verbaue Schläuche möglichst "locker" 
Ansonsten: Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## N1k0s (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Baue am Wochenende meine erste richtige Wakü zusammen.
> Hat jemand paar Tipps für nen Anfänger?



Immer mehr Fittinge und Winkel da haben als geplant. Es kommt immer anders als man denkt.


----------



## S754 (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal sehen. Hab ich jetzt nicht.
Kann auch warten, habs ned eilig. Macht nix wenn der PC mal paar Tage steht, hab ja nicht nur einen^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



N1k0s schrieb:


> Immer mehr Fittinge und Winkel da haben als geplant. Es kommt immer anders als man denkt.


Winkel stimme ich dir zu, aber warum sollte man mehr Fittinge brauchen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radiatoren richtig durchspülen um eventuell vorhandene Produktionsrückstände wie Lötfett zu entfernen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Entleerungsmöglichkeit für später (Ablaufhahn) nicht vergessen


----------



## Tony130 (28. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleines Update.
Da mein corsair 280x Mini-ITX​ zu warm wurde habe ich was neues gekauft^^  sieht jetzt viel besser aus was die Temperatur angeht.

CPU max 50°C avg 36°C 
GPU max 41°C avg 31°C 
Wassertemperaturen: max 33°Cavg 28°C 
Lüfter drehen mit 576 RPM

Oben ein EKWB SE 280er und vorne ein Alphacool st30 420er

Oben bläst er raus und vorne rein. 
ich wollte eigentlich das er oben auch rein bläst leider gibt es dort kein Staubfilter.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immernoch die Pastel-Schmotze? 

Musst du selber wissen 
Aber schön geworden


----------



## S754 (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Entleerungsmöglichkeit für später (Ablaufhahn) nicht vergessen



Wie schaut sowas aus? Kannst mir da mal was schicken bitte?


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alphacool Eiszapfen Y-Adapter 3x G1/4, schwarz (17401) ab €' '6,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alphacool HF Doppelnippel 1/4", schwarz (17037) ab €' '3,40 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Aqua Computer Kugelhahn G1/4" ab €' '4,84 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nur so als beispiel


----------



## S754 (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch ich alle drei oder wie?
Ist das ein muss? Kann ich nicht einfach den Schlauch abklemmen und ne Schüssel drunter stellen?


----------



## micindustries (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Brauch ich alle drei oder wie?
> Ist das ein muss? Kann ich nicht einfach den Schlauch abklemmen und ne Schüssel drunter stellen?


Im Prinzip baust du einen Wasserhahn ein, da brauchst die entsprechenden Teile dafür. Du könntest auch nur das Y-Stück nehmen und mit einem Stopfen zu machen, dann gibt es beim öffnen aber definitiv Sauerei.

Du könntest es auch weg lassen, dannwirds aber spannend wenn das Wasser mal raus muss. Ehe meine WaKü richtig lief musste ich dreimal umbauen, da war ich dann sehr froh einen Ablasshahn eingebaut zu haben. Musst du wissen, ob du lieber 10€ sparst oder weniger Arbeit hast

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, mit Hahn ist es einfacher.
Es ist definitiv kein Muss.

Ja, du bräuchtest den Y, nen Hahn und 2x Doppelnippel falls du es wo einschraubst, falls es mitten im Schlauch kommen sollte, 1x Doppelnippel und 2x Fitting.

Ich hatte Anfangs auch keinen verbaut, hat auch funktioniert 

Sobald man aber öfters umbaut, ist es Sinnvoll.


----------



## DOcean (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hatte (also die Kiste noch unter Wasser war) keinen Ablasshahn, hatte aber auch immer genügend lange Schläuche und Platz das ich ein Schlauch abbekomme ohne alles nass zu machen...

btw. passiert ist es natürlich trotzdem ein NT ging nach einer Bastelaktion mit einem lauten Puff den Weg in die Tonne


----------



## S754 (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Musst du wissen, ob du lieber 10€ sparst oder weniger Arbeit hast


Wenns nur 10€ wären.
30€ mit Versand nach Österreich.
Gibts etwas das besser verfügbar und günstiger ist?
Weil das isses mir definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tony130 schrieb:


> Kleines Update.
> Da mein corsair 280x Mini-ITX​ zu warm wurde habe ich was neues gekauft^^  sieht jetzt viel besser aus was die Temperatur angeht.
> 
> CPU max 50°C avg 36°C
> GPU max 41°C avg 31°C



Schick, ich mag die Phanteks Cases. ist die CPU geköpft?


----------



## micindustries (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Wenns nur 10€ wären.
> 30€ mit Versand nach Österreich.
> Gibts etwas das besser verfügbar und günstiger ist?
> Weil das isses mir definitiv nicht wert.


Wo in Österreich wohnst du denn? Ich fahr fast jeden Monat durch Tirol nach Garmisch. Könnte dir das mitbringen, wenn du willst. Oder dann über eure Post weiterschicken

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tony130 (29. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ist nicht geköpft^^ läuft noch auf standard. 
das beste Gehäuse was ich bis jetzt hatte ist eindeutig das Phanteks evolv x die Verarbeitung ist top.


----------



## S754 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ WhoRainZone:
Was brauch ich da für Anschlüsse dazu?
EK Water Blocks EK-AF Y-Splitter Rotary 2F-1M G1/4 Zol…
EK Water Blocks EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 Zoll Kuge…


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> @ WhoRainZone:
> Was brauch ich da für Anschlüsse dazu?
> EK Water Blocks EK-AF Y-Splitter Rotary 2F-1M G1/4 Zol…
> EK Water Blocks EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 Zoll Kuge…


1x Doppelnippel G1/4 (heißen auch Adapter/ Verlängerung oder so )
Und 1x ein normales Fitting für den Schlauch.

Aber das kommt natürlich drauf an, wo du das verbauen willst.
Wenn du das direkt hinter der Pumpe anschraubst, dann passt das so  
Ich würde zur Sicherheit noch nen G1/4 Plug für den Kugelhahn mitnehmen. Nur, falls der mal undicht wird.


----------



## S754 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 1x Doppelnippel G1/4 (heißen auch Adapter/ Verlängerung oder so )
> Und 1x ein normales Fitting für den Schlauch.


Ich finde nix bei Caseking. Bin mir unsicher, hab keine Lust das falsche zu bestellen.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aber das kommt natürlich drauf an, wo du das verbauen willst.
> Wenn du das direkt hinter der Pumpe anschraubst, dann passt das so


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Wie funktioniert das Teil und wo kommt was dran? Brauch ich also doch nix?


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich würde zur Sicherheit noch nen G1/4 Plug für den Kugelhahn mitnehmen. Nur, falls der mal undicht wird.


Wie schaut der aus?

Wie gesagt, ist meine erste Wakü hab dementsprechend null Ahnung von der Materie.


----------



## micindustries (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Ich finde nix bei Caseking. Bin mir unsicher, hab keine Lust das falsche zu bestellen.
> 
> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof. Wie funktioniert das Teil und wo kommt was dran? Brauch ich also doch nix?
> 
> ...


Hier findest du auch super Sachen, nicht selten günstiger als CK:

Aqua Computer Webshop

Heute Abend könnt ich dir ein Bild machen, oder du schaust mal in meinen Buildlog (den ich mal fertig scheiben sollte....)

[Buildlog] Dark Base 900 gewassert

Da sollte irgendwo mein Ablasshahn zu sehen sein. Ein T-Stück, Kugelhahn und natürlich Fittinge

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok 
Erstmal ist wichtig, was für eine Pumpe hast du?
Die Pumpe ist ja meistens der niedrigste Punkt im ganzen Loop, deshalb ist es sinnvoll, den Hahn daran anzuschließen.

Du nimmst den Y-Adapter und schraubst ihn in den Pumpen-Out.
An ein Ende des Y-Adapters kommt ein ganz normales Fitting für den schlauch.
An das andere kommt der Doppelnippel, am Besten ein drehbarer. An diesen wird dann der Hahn geschraubt. An den Hahn, um ihn sicher zu verschließen noch eine Kappe.

Doppelnippel drehbar:XSPC Adapter 2x G1/4 Zoll AG - drehbar, matt-schwarz

Plug (das richtige Wort ist "Verschlussstopfen" ) :XSPC Verschlussstopfen G1/4 Zoll V2 - chrome


----------



## S754 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Erstmal ist wichtig, was für eine Pumpe hast du?


EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM ab €'*'70,31 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Ok danke jetzt habe ich es auch endlich verstanden 
Dann bestell ich:
1x Doppelnippel XSPC
1x Verschlusstopfen XSPC
1x EK Kugelhahn
1x EK Fitting
1x EK Y Splitter

Passt so dann, oder?


@ micindustries:
Danke für den Vorschlag, habe aber keine Lust bei zig unterschiedlichen Shops zu bestellen.
Aus Deutschland bestelle ich nur noch bei Caseking, sonst nirgends.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moment: 4 Fittings?
Hast du schon welche?
Weil für einen Loop brauchst du ja mindestens 6


----------



## S754 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja hab schon 8. Allerdings hab ich für die Graka zwei vergessen. Eines ist für den Ablasshahn und eines Reserve.
Hab nur zu wenig da darum bestell ich nochmal welche dazu. Genauso wie der Lüfteradapter. Daran denkt man erst wenns auffällt ^^

Oh mann....Wakü ist echt ein teurer Spaß. Noch nicht mal zusammengebaut und schon über 500€ investiert


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den Ablasshahn brauchst du in dem Sinn kein zusätzliches Fitting.
Du schraubst den Y-Adapter direkt in den Pumpen-Out, und an den Adapter kommt dann 1 Fitting. Also nicht mehr als vorher 
Aber früher oder später wirst die noch brauchen


----------



## S754 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja egal, dann hab ich eben zwei Fittings zu viel. Besser so als zu wenig.
Dann bestell ich mal.
Bis Weihnachten werd ich schon irgendwann mal zusammenbauen können


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Oh mann....Wakü ist echt ein teurer Spaß. Noch nicht mal zusammengebaut und schon über 500€ investiert [emoji38]


Am Anfang ja aber vorrausgesetzt du brauchst nicht für jeden neuen Rechner gleich eine komplett neue Wakü hält es sich in Grenzen.

Sobald du einen gewissen Stand an Waküteilen erreicht hast, kaufst du eigentlich nur noch die benötigten Kühler für GPU, CPU und eventuell SpaWas nach.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S754 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja eh. Mein Gehäuse und Monitor behalte ich auch bisschen länger als den Rest. Von daher passt das schon.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Am Anfang ja aber vorrausgesetzt du brauchst nicht für jeden neuen Rechner gleich eine komplett neue Wakü hält es sich in Grenzen.
> 
> Sobald du einen gewissen Stand an Waküteilen erreicht hast, kaufst du eigentlich nur noch die benötigten Kühler für GPU, CPU und eventuell SpaWas nach.
> 
> ...



Und Schläuche, nicht zu vergessen, ständig Schläuche weil jedes Build seine eigenen 2-3 Meter braucht


----------



## S754 (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab 5m Schlauch da, sollte reichen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Hab 5m Schlauch da, sollte reichen



Hab für mein neues Build auch 5m bestellt, nach dem dritten Mal umbauen jetzt ist alles verbraucht <.< 
Aber Aliexpress-Schläuche sind echt sehr nice, nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Oh mann....Wakü ist echt ein teurer Spaß. Noch nicht mal zusammengebaut und schon über 500€ investiert


Was hast du dir denn da alles als erste Wakü gekauft? 

Bei mir ging meine Wakü-Karriere im Grunde wie folgt los:

1. BeQuiet SilentLoop 240 um einen 360er-Radiator erweitert
2. Den SilentLoop (d.h. dessen Schläuche, CPU-Kühler/Kühler) durch einen Heatkiller IV Pro und ebenfalls den EK X-RES SPC-60 MX PWM ersetzt
3. Kürzlich direkt meine neue Grafikkarte mit dem EK Vector Copper+Acetal unter Wasser gesetzt

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich die GPU eingebunden habe waren das keine 300€ (50€ für den CPU-Kühler, ca. 15€ für Schläuche, ca. 15€ für Anschlüsse (nehme da immer die günstigsten die Caseking gerade hat - ich zahl doch nicht 6€ und mehr pro Anschluss...), 55€ für den 360er-Radiator von Magicool, 80€ für AGB/Pumpe und eine Pauschale von je 30€ für Verbrauchsmaterial (Schlauch/Kühlflüssigkeit) und den vorhandenen Radiator der SilentLoop-Wakü). Na gut, dafür habe ich irgendwelche vorhandenen Lüfter genommen. Jetzt für die Einbindung der GPU kamen inklusive Verbrauchsmaterialien nochmal exakt 144,99€ dazu... Und Mitte Dezember vermutlich noch ein MO-RA3-Setup. 

Einen Kugelhahn bzw. eine explizite Entleerungsmöglichkeit habe ich mir gespart - so oft mache ich das eigentlich  auch wieder nicht, als dass es nicht Klopapier, am tiefsten Punkt (in meinem Fall GPU-out) den Schlauch abziehen und dann den AGB-Deckel aufmachen (damits dann auch wirklich abläuft) auch tun würde. 
Gleichermaßen wie ich keinerlei Sensoren oder Steuerungen verbaut habe. Gut, einzig einen Temperatursensor und einen Durchflussmesser wünsche ich mir mittlerweile, für letzteres bräuche ich aber wohl nen Aquaero, den Temperatursensor kann ich ans Board stöpseln...


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte zu Anfang ein Paket aus Eheim Station mit Single Radi und Nexxos XP gebraucht für unter 50€ erstanden. Quasi AIO Niveau, aber voll kompatibel zu allem was so kommt. Und es kam. Erst mehr Radifläche (Triple für 30€ gebraucht), dann neue Kühler und irgendwann eine Laing etc. 
Die Radis sind beide heute noch im Einsatz und die Station würde es eigentlich auch noch machen.

Und selbst für das Aquaduct am Mini habe ich inklusive Kühler keine 500€ bezahlt.


----------



## S754 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was hast du dir denn da alles als erste Wakü gekauft?


Alles von EKWB eben 
Nen 240er und 360er Radi & der GPU Block kostet alleine scho über 100€.
Dann noch der Kleinkram etc. summiert sich schnell.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gut, einzig einen Temperatursensor und einen Durchflussmesser wünsche ich mir mittlerweile, für letzteres bräuche ich aber wohl nen Aquaero, den Temperatursensor kann ich ans Board stöpseln...



Wenn du die USB Variante vom Durchflusssensor nihmst,benötigst du kein Aquero.
Über den USB anschluss kann man den DFS ganz alleine per Aquasuit Software benutzten.
An dem DFS kann ebenfalls noch ein Temp.Sensor angeschlossen werden.
Und schon läufts.
Hatte ich zuerst so....

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129

Hinweise zur aquasuite Software:
Sie erhalten mit diesem Produkt eine Lizenz für die aktuelle sowie nächste Jahresversion der Software.

den gibts auch bei anderen Händlern.

Ist schon wichtig einen DFS zu haben,finde ich,so kann man schnell erkennen das im Loop was nicht stimmt,wenn der DF sich verringert.


----------



## Azzteredon (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

sind folgende Lüfter geeignet einfach an einen 3-Pin Stecker angeschlossen zu werden, um dann Radiatoren leise zu kühlen?

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm

Radis habe ich 2x Alphacool NexXxos ST30 280er und einen Watercool HTSF2 360er Radi. Zu kühlen wäre das System in meiner Signatur. Ein i7-4790k und eine Vega64. 

Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher ob die billigen Noiseblocker bei festen 12V auch genug Druck erzeugen um die Radis runterzukühlen. Wären die schnelleren Versionen der beiden Lüfter Alternativen? Oder soll ich lieber gleich komplett andere kaufen? Besagte Alternativen wären die Noctua P12 und P14s aus der Redux Serie als PWM-Ausführung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



> Gleichermaßen wie ich keinerlei Sensoren oder Steuerungen verbaut habe.  Gut, einzig einen Temperatursensor und einen Durchflussmesser wünsche  ich mir mittlerweile, für letzteres bräuche ich aber wohl nen Aquaero,  den Temperatursensor kann ich ans Board stöpseln...



Ist beides auch damit möglich: Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor mps flow 100 ab €'*'46,15 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor mps flow 100, G1/4 53130



> Hinweis zum Einbau im Kühlkreislauf:
> Für  eine korrekte Messung empfehlen wir vor und hinter dem Sensor ein  gerades Stück Schlauch von mind. 5 cm Länge zu verwenden. Am Sensor  selbst sollten zudem keine gewinkelten Anschlüsse verwendet werden.









> Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher ob die billigen Noiseblocker bei festen 12V  auch genug Druck erzeugen um die Radis runterzukühlen. Wären die  schnelleren Versionen der beiden Lüfter Alternativen? Oder soll ich  lieber gleich komplett andere kaufen? *Besagte Alternativen wären die  Noctua P12 und P14s aus der Redux Serie als PWM-Ausführung.*






P/L-Tipp: 

Arctic P12 PWM schwarz ab €'*'5,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Arctic P14 PWM schwarz ab €'*'6,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Test: Arctic BioniX P140 und P14 PWM PST im Doppeltest: Die P-Serie verspricht hohen statischen Druck - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Azzteredon (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> P/L-Tipp:
> 
> Arctic P12 PWM schwarz ab €'*'5,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Wow. Cool, danke für den Tipp + Testbericht. Ich glaub da werd ich zuschlagen. Das P/L-Verhältnis sieht ja unschlagbar aus.


----------



## v3nom (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kumpel hat die neuen 140er Artic und ist begeistert. Leiser als seine Noctuas.


----------



## Azzteredon (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Kumpel hat die neuen 140er Artic und ist begeistert. Leiser als seine Noctuas.



Hab sie jetzt auch grade bestellt. Freu mich schon


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In der Größe 120er sind die Enermax D.F. Pressure auch sehr gut und leise. Dabei ist der Vorteil, man braucht den Radiatoren nicht mehr von Staub befreien, denn das übernimmt der Lüfter. Bei meiner Frau ihren PC im Einsatz und funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Hab sie jetzt auch grade bestellt. Freu mich schon



Können wohl "schlechte" dabei sein. In seinem 5er Pack war einer mit leichtem Lagerschleifen beim Freund.
Der Preis fürs 5er Pack bei Amazon ist aber echt top.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich würde eure Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit mit den eLoop interessieren.

Mein eLoop b14-2 beginnt nach einem Jahr 24/7 ungedroselt das Lager bereits an zu ratern und ich finde diese ~9'000h sehr mager für so einen Lüfter > hab ich einfach Pech gehabt oder sind die nicht 24/7 Volllast-tauglich?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich habe einen seit 18 Monaten drin aber nicht im Dauerbetrieb und der ist leise.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein eLoop ist wieder ruhig auch wenn es mir Noisblocker mit den  gekappselten Lager nicht ganz einfach gemacht hat > Rückseite beide Aufkleber weg (auf dem kleinen Aufkleber ist ein kleiner kräftiger Magnet drauf), kleines Loch gebohrt und die Lager mit dem Teflon-WD40  geflutet.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neu: kryographics NEXT 2080 und kryographics 2080 Ti / UPDATE - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> 
> Toll, dass dort noch das “alte” Terminal verbaut ist, leider haben die Vector Blöcke ein Terminal welches man nur noch als Ramsch bezeichnen kann.





iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen. Das Terminal von meinem Vector hat irgendwie billig verarbeitet ausgesehen. Jetzt nicht so offensichtlich, bei genauerem Hinsehen allerdings schon...



Das war mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen da ich die neuen Blöcke noch nicht so gut kenne. 
Gefällt mir alles soweit auch.

Habe es mal in meinem Beitrag mit eingefügt da Beiträge ohne Bilder im Bilder-Thema gelöscht werden. 
Hier nochmals die neuen Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaut ist nun ein 9900K und meine neue MSI Grafikkarte was schon von Werk aus ein Wasserkühler drauf hat.
Ein Thema dazu habe ich hier: [Review] MSI GEFORCE RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich meinen Heatkiller bekomme un den EK Abbaue mache ich ein paar Fotos vom Vector Terminal. 

Das Terminal der Seahawk hatte ich noch beim Block der Vega64. Ist deutlich hochwertiger als die neuen Dinger.

Ich hoffe, dass EK nicht die Schmerzgrenze ihrer Kunden herausfordert....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Grafikkarte war länger als die alte, musste dazu mein Aquaero auf die Netzteilabdeckung neu platzieren da ich sonst die Grafikkarte nicht einstecken konnte.

Oben neben dem AGB hat mir der Aquaero besser gefallen aber einen besseren Platz habe ich jetzt nicht ohne groß alle Kabel wieder zu lösen finden können. Musste sogar für die Lüfter noch 2x Verlängerung bestellen . Die oberen in Top laufen momentan gar nicht mit und für vorne habe ich erst mal so ein kurzer Adapter von Nocuta verwendet. Aber damit lassen sich die Lüfte nicht gut regeln. Soweit mir bekannt ist ist in diesem Adapter ein Widerstand mit verbaut um die Lüfter auf eine bestimmte Drehzahl zu halten.

So hatte ich den Aquaero zuvor verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Wassertemperatur wird momentan auch ohne die oberen Lüfter gut gehalten.


----------



## NiXoN (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Neu: kryographics NEXT 2080 und kryographics 2080 Ti / UPDATE - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Den Kühler fand schon von Anfang an wirklich wirklich schön, verfügbar ist er ja nach wie vor nicht. Die meisten setzen jetzt wohl wohl auf WC, zumal da ein paar Customs geplant sind.



IICARUS schrieb:


> ...Die oberen in Top laufen momentan gar nicht mit und für vorne habe ich erst mal so ein kurzer Adapter von Nocuta verwendet. Aber damit lassen sich die Lüfte nicht gut regeln. Soweit mir bekannt ist ist in diesem Adapter ein Widerstand mit verbaut um die Lüfter auf eine bestimmte Drehzahl zu halten.





			
				Noctua.at schrieb:
			
		

> *Low-Noise Adapter für höchste Flexibilität*
> 
> Der NF-A20 FLX  (Flexibility) kann über die mitgelieferten Low-Noise Adapter von 800 auf  550rpm gedrosselt werden und ermöglicht so eine Feinabstimmung für  maximale Förderleistung oder höchste Laufruhe.



das nur anhand des Beispiels eines A20 FLX. Die Adapter sind (glaub ich) 1x 7 V und 1x 5 V


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau, so was in der Art war ist mir noch flüchtig bekannt. Aber sobald die Verlängerung da ist kommt der Adapter wieder weg.
Ist mehr oder weniger ein Notbetrieb da ich keine andere Verlängerung da hatte.

Mal sehen, die Verlängerungen sind schon unterwegs, vielleicht kommen sie morgen.


----------



## NiXoN (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wäre es nicht besser wenn Du den Schlauch von der GPU zum AGB von unten aus der GPU nimmst? Ist nicht so verwunden und auch kürzer.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich früher so angeschlossen und die Luft hat sich immer oben etwas angesammelt.

Mit nur 3000 U/min der Pumpe war nicht genug Druck drauf um die Luft nach unten raus zu bekommen. Sobald ich dann auf volle Drehzahl ging kam die Luft wieder raus. War zwar nicht viel, aber etwas hat sich immer darin ansammeln können. Das konnte ich dann alle 2-3 Wochen wiederholen. Aus diesem Grund ist der Auslass oben dran damit die Luft auch mit niedriger Drehzahl sich oben in der Kammer nicht ansammeln kann und von alleine raus kommt.

Links kommt vom Mora in die Grafikkarte und rechts geht es zum AGB.
Mit 3000 U/min der Pumpe (minimale Drehzahl was möglich ist) habe ich mit 66 l/h genug Durchfluss und die Pumpe ist aus dem Gehäuse nicht raus zu hören.


----------



## NiXoN (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

okay. Also geht Funktion vor Optik.
Das handhabe ich auch so, von daher...


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja.. Optik ist immer etwas Geschmackssache, da ich es auch nicht so schlecht finde.
Hier mal ein Vergleich wie es früher verbaut war und heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen fülle ich noch etwas Kühlflüssigkeit nach.


----------



## NiXoN (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also das unten sieht wirklich besser aus, aber die Gründe sind natürlich nachvollziehbar.
Warum bekommst Du Luft am Mora rein? Schnelltrennis?

Da müsste man ja quasi den AGB direkt hinter den Mora setzen?!?

Hhmm, das wäre dann wohl doch ein größerer Umbau. Das erklärt wohl auch warum jetzt viele den AGB direkt an den Mora hängen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat damit nichts zu tun, mit der Zeit verdunstet immer etwas Wasser.

Als ich alles im Jahr 2017 zusammen gebaut habe habe ich fast zwei Jahre nichts mehr nachfüllen müssen.
Im 250ml AGB der bis 5mm vor dem Rand voll war, war nach dieser Zeit nur noch halb voll.

Da hier aber der Kühlkörper nach unten zeigt und die Luft nicht von sich aus nach unten will wird die Grafikkarte in meinem Fall zum AGB.
Daher ist am CPU Kühler normalerweise der Auslass weiter am Rand  angebracht damit sich da auch keine Luft ansammeln kann. In meinem Fall war es dann gut und bei den Nachkontrollen war keine Luft mehr drin. Natürlich könnte ich noch 90° Winkel mit verbauen, dann würde der Schlauch keine solche Biegung machen.

Ein Wasserverlust habe ich in dieser Zeit nirgendwo gehabt.
Mein Mora ist zwar auch mit Schnellanschlüsse verbaut, aber die hatte ich in dieser Zeit auch kaum offen.

Habe heute auch bereits schon die zwei Verlängerungskabel für meine Lüfter bekommen, meine Lüfter laufen nun wieder wie zuvor.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



NiXoN schrieb:


> Den Kühler fand schon von Anfang an wirklich wirklich schön, verfügbar ist er ja nach wie vor nicht. Die meisten setzen jetzt wohl wohl auf WC, zumal da ein paar Customs geplant sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll kommende Woche soweit sein:



> Es gab noch gar keine fertigen Kühler, die ausverkauft sein könnten. Die  Kühler werden erst produziert und werden in begrenzter Menge im Laufe  der kommenden Woche verfügbar sein.



Neu: kryographics NEXT 2080 und kryographics 2080 Ti / UPDATE - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Vernickelt: 

Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics NEXT 2080 Ti, vernickelte Ausfuehrung 23677

Pure Copper: 

Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics NEXT 2080 Ti 23676

Backplates:

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Backplate fuer kryographics NEXT 2080 Ti, aktiv XCS 23679

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Backplate fuer kryographics NEXT 2080 Ti, passiv 23678

Das AC und WC Rahmen-/Deckeldesign haut mich nicht vom Hocker, von daher interessiert mich die Anfitec Umsetzung mit Makrolon/Polycarbonat noch am ehesten. Bisher gibt es ja lediglich ein Renderbild mit Acetal :


https://abload.de/img/render1080v6clit8.jpg


Custom- oder FE Design, bleibt beides wassergekühlt sowieso im grünen Bereich:

https://www.tomshw.de/2018/10/10/ph...lung-und-ein-treffen-bei-380-watt-igorslab/2/


----------



## S754 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Endlich fertig mit dem Umbau. Bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-882.html#post9629473

Die Temperaturen sind der Hammer. Richtig pervers


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schön was du dir da gebaut hast, aber den vorderen Radiator hätte ich mit den Anschlüsse nach oben verbaut. Du wirst damit schwerer haben die Luft raus zu bekommen und mit der Zeit kann sich da auch wieder Luft oben ansammeln. Ohne das Gehäuse zu kippen wirst du da die Luft nicht gut raus bekommen.


----------



## NiXoN (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wolltest Du die Lüffis sichtbar haben? Die hätten doch in die Kammern gepasst, oder nicht? Und dann jeweils Frischluft von außen durch die Radis nach innen, raus kommt sie ja gut bei dem Case :p


----------



## S754 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Keine Ahnung. Hat mir ja keiner gesagt^^
Werde den vorderen Radiator also nochmal andersrum platzieren irgendwann bei Gelegenheit. 
Im moment störts nicht und die Temps passen. Also von daher


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir blassen alle Lüfter rein, auch die oberen.

Raus kommen sie durch ein Lüfter der hinten angebracht ist und hinten ist bei mir auch alles offen mit Lochblech.
Meine Gehäusetemperatur lag z.B. Gestern nach einem Spiel bei nur 30°C und ist so im sehr gutem Bereich. Vorteil ist das ich nicht mit 30°C kühle sondern mit einer Raumtemperatur von 22-25°C. Das kann eine Differenz der Wassertemperatur von 5-10°C bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besseres Beispiel dazu... Hochsommer Temperatur bei 30°C Raumtemperatur und im Gehäuse 37°C.
Meine Wassertemperatur beträgt nur 34°C. Würde ich von innen nach aussen Kühlen könnte ich gar nicht unter 37°C kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

34Grad mit nehm Mora? Wat dat denn für krasse Temps?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> 34Grad mit nehm Mora? Wat dat denn für krasse Temps?


Draußen 34°C im Schatten und drin mit 30°C... mach es besser... 

Mir ist bekannt das du nicht gut auf mich zu sprechen bist, aber bleib bitte etwas realistisch, ansonsten zeige eigene Ergebnisse die hier auch jemanden belehren können und nichts mit nur dumme Sprüche zu tun haben.


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Frage war normal gestellt und darum fragte Ich, da keine Angaben zum Raum waren.

PS: Ich habe nichts gegen dich, wieso sollte ich auch : D

Und ja ich könnte meine Temps hier veröffentlichen, aba dann könnte das Fake geschreie losgehen


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch habe ich mit angegeben... 

Du kucken hier... 


IICARUS schrieb:


> *Besseres Beispiel dazu... Hochsommer Temperatur bei 30°C Raumtemperatur* und im Gehäuse 37°C.
> Meine Wassertemperatur beträgt nur 34°C.




EDIT ................................................................



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und ja ich könnte meine Temps hier veröffentlichen, aba dann könnte das Fake geschreie losgehen


Damit hätte ich kein Problem, da es immer auch noch besser geht.
Schließlich habe ich nur einen 360er Mora und keinen 420er und die Lüfter liefen bei diesem Test auch nur mit 700 U/min und nicht mit maximaler Drehzahl.


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja dann hatte und habe ich Tomatos uff de Augen 

Ja klar geht es immer besser, aber ich habe festgestellt dass die Kühlung nicht schlagartig besser wurde, als Ich die zwei Aquacomputer AMS zusätzlich dazukaufte....


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Hochsommer sehe ich es auch etwas schwierig an, da nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann und auch immer ein Delta zwischen Raumtemperatur und Wassertemperatur geben wird. Mit meinem Beispiel wäre daher zwischen 30 und 34 °C kein großer Spielraum mehr, auch nicht mit einem 420er Mora und mit voller Drehzahl der Lüfter.

Sieht ja bei den momentanen Temperaturen auch schon wieder anders aus.
Wassertemperatur nicht höher als 29-30°C und eine Drehzahl der Lüfte mit nur 500 U/min +/-.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raumtemperatur um die 22-24°C.

Ausserdem ging es in meinem Beitrag ums Raumtemperatur vs. Gehäusetemperatur.
Da im den benannten Thema worauf ich mich bezogen hatte von innen nach aussen gekühlt wird.

Aber am ende ist es auch egal, 5-10°C Unterschied machen am ende den Apfel auch nicht reifer.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IICARUS, das kann ich nur bestätigen, mit meinem MoRa 2 Pro habe ich fast gleiche Temperaturen.
Und meinen Durchfluss im Kreislauf habe ich wieder auf den alten Wert. Schmutz in den Kühler und Metallspäne in der Pumpe, waren das Problem. Aber einen Eheim basierte Pumpe geht nicht so schnell defekt. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So... Ich werde mich mal ans Rechnen machen was ich so an Budget zur Verfügung habe und werde mich dann mal bezüglich eines MO-RA3-Setups an euch wenden... 
Bevor ich da noch was falsch mache undso.


----------



## S754 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IICARUS: Ist mir schon klar. Ist auch logisch.
Allerdings läuft das jetzt und von Hochsommer sind wir weit entfernt, bis dahin werd ich bestimmt mal Zeit finden.
Vorerst bleibt das mal so, hab keine Lust und Zeit wieder alles auseinander zu nehmen.


----------



## syrus700 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr bei einer neuen GPU vorgeht. Baut ihr diese gleich auf Wasser um oder testet ihr die neue Karte erst einmal unter Luft? Ich stand noch nie vor der Frage, da ich vor bisschen mehr als einem Jahr meine erste Wasserkühlung in Betrieb genommen habe und somit meine schon bestehende Karte umgerüstet habe. Ich wüsste jetzt allerdings nicht, wie ich vorgehe, wenn ich mir eine neue Karte zulege 

LG Syrus


----------



## micindustries (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Unbedingt vorher testen. Sollte etwas defekt sein, und du baust sie ungetestet um, könnte der Hersteller sagen dass du den Defekt verursacht hast und deine Garantie ist nichtig. Dann hast du 500€ Elektroschrott daheim liegen  Nicht jeder Hersteller toleriert eine nutzerseitige Umrüstung

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Hersteller toleriert eine nutzerseitige Umrüstung



Ich hatte mal hier im Forum dazu ne Übersicht gesehen, weiß leider nicht mehr wo...
Zotac zumindest war da recht tolerant und man durfte zwecks Garantie den original Kühler wieder montieren und dann so einschicken. Es gab auch noch ein paar andere Hersteller ... 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich auch nicht anders machen, denn wenn was sein sollte wirst du nicht wissen ob es am Umbau liegt.
Bei Zotac verlierst die 2 Jahre zusätzliche Garantie, es verbleiben daher nur die 3 Jahre. Bei MSI verliert man keine Garantie.

Grafikkarten müssen alle wieder zurück gebaut werden.
MSI hat aber ein Siegel auf einer ihrer Schrauben und ist dieses gebrochen wird genauer hin geschaut.


----------



## NiXoN (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EVGA sind bekannt dafür dass sie solche Umbauten tolerieren. Beim Einschicken muss prinzipiell der Original-Kühler drauf

schau mal hier


----------



## syrus700 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten 

Das mit der Garantie ist mir klar. Ging mir hauptsächlich um das gelebte Vorgehen anderer User  Es macht zwar ein bisschen mehr arbeit, die Karte vorher mit Luft zu testen (Loop ohne GPU schließen). Aber zumindest kann man sich dann sicher sein, dass beim Blocktausch nichts schief gegangen ist.

Bei GPUs setzt ich eigentlich ausschließlich auf EVGA


----------



## micindustries (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



NiXoN schrieb:


> schau mal hier



Verdammt, du warst schneller 

Ich würde, nicht nur bei GPUs, vor einem Umbau IMMER im Originalzustand testen. Du kaufst ja auch kein Auto, fährst es keinen Meter, baust alles um und willst dann Garantie haben wenn was nicht tut 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mich bei den Herstellern an die Liste von Computerbase halten. 
Da hat man wenigstens nen kleines Mittel ala "Aber da stehts doch so, die haben extra nachgefragt" haben, wenn die Hersteller sich bei einem normalen Defekt, der NICHT durch den Kühlerwechsel verursacht wurde, querstellen. Ist natürlich nichts rechtssicheres, aber negatives Feedback trotz solcher Aussagen finden (denke ich mal) wenige Leute toll.

Und wenn man nach der Liste geht, kann man auch zu ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte greifen. Nur bei Zotac wäre ich vorsichtig... 
Wer natürlich 100%ig sicher gehen will, muss zu EVGA greifen.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

RMA wird selten von dem Marken selbst abgelehnt, das sind eher die Händler oder die externen RMA Bearbeiter (Out-Sourcing). 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Optional gleich ne Karte mit Wasserkühler ab Werk kaufen. Hab ich so gemacht. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An unsere Aquatuning-Besteller: Hat wer zufällig nen Gutschein übrig oder eine Ahnung, ob es vielleicht vor Weihnachten nochmal ne Rabattaktion geben könnte?


----------



## micindustries (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider zweimal nein. Ich kann aber den Österreichern anbieten, Bestellungen zu mir zu senden und ich bring die am 25.12. mit. Fahre dann nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen (was ich mehrmals im Jahr mache! Die Familie meiner künftigen Frau lebt dort) und könnte es bei einem Treffen übergeben oder in Österreich via Post weiterschicken

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Optional gleich ne Karte mit Wasserkühler ab Werk kaufen. Hab ich so gemacht.


Habe ich jetzt auch gemacht, Nachteil ist aber der Wiederverkauf. Denn mit Luftkühler lässt sich eine Grafikkarte besser verkaufen.
Mit Wasserkühlung muss man genau die Leute finden die auch eine Wasserkühlung haben und hier wird es halt z.B. auf Ebay weniger Interessenten und dadurch weniger Gebote geben.

Aber ich habe mich in diesem Fall auch dazu entschieden da mich Grafikkarte und Kühler ehe das gleiche gekostet hätte und ich so nichts umbauen musste.
Zudem war mein alter Wasserkühler von EK ohne LEDs und die neue hat da schöne LEDs mit dabei die man super regeln kann.


----------



## NixxonVII (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hätte ich mit meiner MSI 1070 Armor auch machen solllen, habe aber nicht von vornerein mit ner WaKü gerechnet. Jetzt darf ich halt 150€ für nen Block zahlen....


----------



## IICARUS (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem Fall soll die  _MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X_ das PCB von der Gaming X haben, also die gleiche Grafikkarte nur mit Wasserkühler. Enscheidenter Punkt waren nicht nur die schönen LEDs sondern auch die Backplate die mir besser als die von EK gefällt. Das Terminal mit den Anschlüsse aus POM ist auch schöner gestaltet worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mir auch die Gigabyte als Wassergekühlt angeschaut aber da hat mir die Backplate nicht gefallen, bei der MSI ist sie hochwertiger und sieht viel schöner aus.


----------



## NixxonVII (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht sehr sexy aus


----------



## barmitzwa (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin gerade am überlegen ob ich in meinem Weihnachtsurlaub mal den Kreislauf sauber mache. Habe zwar nicht direkt schlechte Temperaturen aber der läuft jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren und im AGB sieht es nicht mehr wirklich frisch aus. 
Habe zur Zeit dest. Wasser + G48 drin wovon ich jeweils noch Reste habe. G48 sollte kein Problem sein aber würdet ihr neues Wasser kaufen?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kostet sozusagen nichts und wenn du 5 Euro für die nächsten 2 Jahre kaufst machst du im Grunde auch nichts falsch. Ich würde neues kaufen und austauschen.
Ich hatte meine WaKü jetzt auch fast 2 Jahre mit DP-Ultra (gelb) am laufen und die Temperaturen und der Durchfluss waren immer noch genau so gut wie am ersten Tag. Daher bin ich jetzt auch nicht von Verunreinigung ausgegangen.

Letztens als ich mein Mainboard und CPU aufgerüstet habe dachte ich mir auch mal eine kleine Wartung mit zu machen, da ich noch eine volle Flasche DP-Ultra im Schrank stehen hatte. Und mich hat auch interessiert wie es nach zwei Jahren mit meinen verbauten Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch und dessen Weichmacher aussieht. Habe dazu auch mein Filter zerlegt was ich dazwischen verbaut habe und da war auch kaum was drin. Aber der Weichmacher wird vom Filter auch nicht groß aufgehalten und setzt sich eher im Kühler ab.

Daher habe ich auch den Kühler zerlegt und musste mich wundern das er sozusagen noch sehr sauber war.
Da waren nur leichte Verunreinigungen enthalten was ich mit Wasser und einer Zahnbürste ohne Reinigungsmitteln schnell weg bekommen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barmitzwa (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da muss ich mir wohl heute doch mal Hosen anziehen


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das beste war letzte Woche als ich meine neue 2080 Grafikkarte so ausbauen können das ich nicht nochmals alles ablassen musste. 

Habe den Schlauchende was hinten zum Mora geht aufgeschraubt, also Schnellkupplung ab gemacht und dann habe ich das bisschen Kühlflüssigkeit aufgefangen. Da mein AGB dichti ist habe ich den Rechner hingelegt und den andere Schlauch was von der Grafikkarte zum AGB geht ging die Kühlflüssigkeit soweit zurück das der Anschluss selbst leer war. Hatte hier sogar bedenken da im AGB durch den letzten Umbau nur 5mm leer war. Konnte dann die Schläuche lösen und mit zwei schmale Batterien die ich herumliegen hatte verschließen, Blindverschluss an die Grafikkarte verschrauben damit da nicht auslaufen konnte und habe so die Grafikkarte austauschen können.

Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich dann wieder etwas auffüllen müssen.
War auch schnell entlüftet da nicht viel Luft drin war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es aber schon mal auf diese Weise gemacht, da mir mal bei einem Umbau wo ich den Rechner hin legen musste auch merkte das die Kühlflüssigkeit hierbei aus dem Schlauch der Grafikkarte übers Einlass(AGB) ins AGB läuft.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soeben meine Bestellung bei Aquatuning aufgegeben - willkommen im MO-RA-Club. 
(Schlauch und Anschlüsse kaufe ich separat bei Caseking).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syrus700 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Zusammen,

kann mir jemand evtl folgende Frage beantworten?

Ist es möglich, diesen schwarzen Kunststoffabschluss vom EKWB Wasserblock für die 2080 ti abzunehmen? Und wie lang wäre der Block dann ohne diesen Abschluss.
Der Block wäre für mein Enthoo Primo mit dem Abschluss nämlich etwas zu lang.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sieht zumindest so aus, als könnten man den Abschluss abnehmen. Wie lang der Block dann allerdings ist - 


Danke
LG Syrus


----------



## s-technyx (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deshalb Grafikkarte mit Lüfter kaufen und umrüsten auf WaKü

zu IICARUS Beitrag hab vergessen zu zitieren


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



syrus700 schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand evtl folgende Frage beantworten?
> 
> ...



Völlig unabhängig davon ob man den Block entfernen kann - der stabilisiert auch das Ende des PCBs, da das PCB auf diesen Schraublöchern aufliegt (dort, wo das FE-PCB ebenfalls Aussparungen hat).

Wenn dir abgesehen davon die große Lücke zwischen Plexi und PCB zum Kartenende hin egal ist...

Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, weshalb du nicht z.B. den Kühler von Aquacomputer oder Watercool nutzen willst?


----------



## syrus700 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, weshalb du nicht z.B. den Kühler von Aquacomputer oder Watercool nutzen willst?



Als alternative würde noch der Block von Phanteks in Frage kommen, wenn das mit dem EKWB Block absoluter Blödsinn werden würde. Der Phanteks passt nämlich von den Dimensionen. Aber optisch sagt mir der EKWB am meisten zu.

LG Syrus


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute gegen viertel vor 12 bestellt und trotz AT-Primeversands ist heute nichts rausgegangen, zumindest laut Status. Keine Ahnung, wie sich das bei AT-Prime verhält. Habe bei Alternate auch mal was per Express-Abendzustellung bestellt, da gabs die Infos auch erst kurz vor der Zustellung. Jedenfalls sind jetzt statt vier MO-RA3 420 LT Black nur noch drei ab Lager verfügbar. 

Ich hoffe ja, dass die das im Zweifelsfall Morgen rausschicken - und zwar auf gar keinen Fall per DHL Express (gegen ne Freitag-Abendlieferung hätte ich jetzt auch nix... Müsste ich nur Trinkgeld für den Paketboten parat haben), sonst ist es nämlich definitiv erst Montag da. 
Allerdings war ich heute schonmal bei Caseking und hab mir sechs Fittinge + 1m Schlauch organisiert.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf Aquatuning habe ich erst nach 2-3 Tagen den Versand gehabt, daher bestelle ich dort nicht gerne und ich bezahle auch kein Extra Versand.
CaseKing und Alternate versenden mit dem normalen Versand sofern lieferbar meist am gleichen Tag.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Auf Aquatuning habe ich erst nach 2-3 Tagen den Versand gehabt, daher bestelle ich dort nicht gerne und ich bezahle auch kein Extra Versand.
> CaseKing und Alternate versenden mit dem normalen Versand sofern lieferbar meist am gleichen Tag.


Dummerweise hatte Caseking immer irgendetwas nicht im Angebot. Gewiss hätte ich lieber alles bei denen gekauft. 

Ich hätte ja sogar extra zu eher weniger für Waküs geeigneten Lüftern gegriffen, wäre wenigstens eine Schlauchdurchführungsblende verfügbar gewesen. 
Aber auf so ein wesentliches Teil (anders bekomme ich 16/10er-Schläuche nicht aus dem Case, die passen ja nicht durch die Slotblenden...) will ich nicht warten, wenn alles andere schon daliegen würde. 

Mein Pumpenupgrade kaufe ich jedenfalls 100%ig bei Caseking... Die haben diesbezüglich ne völlig ausreichende Auswahl. Wird dann wieder ein EK-Aufsatz-AGB zwecks Kompatibilität zu meiner EK-Radiatormount-Halterung, zu welcher D5-Pumpe ich da greife weiß ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht.
Der Heatkiller Tube wäre mir zwar lieber, da lande ich mit D5-Pumpe und Montagematerial (welches auch alles einzeln zu bestellen ist... ) aber bei 200€. Der EK-Aufsatz-AGB kostet mich schlimmstenfalls 145€ (EK XRES 100 Revo D5 + AquaComputer D5 mit Steuerungselektronik, eine 150er-Röhre ist vorhanden). 

Sollte AT sich echt so viel Zeit lassen mit dem Versenden, war das meine erste und letzte Bestellung bei denen. Beim Gratisversand meinetwegen, aber wenn ich schon für einen etwas flotteren Versand fast 10€ auf den Tisch lege erwarte ich eigentlich besonders bei einer Bestellung vor Mittag eigentlich noch den Versand am gleichen Tag. Mehr wie zwei Tage ist völlig inakzeptabel...


----------



## chaotium (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe damals dringend ne neue Pumpe gebraucht und dort per prime express bestellt. Das war glaub Montag ode Dienstag. Es hat fast eine Woche gedauert bis die Pumpe da war bei mir.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fress nen Besen, bei solchen Berichten würde ich ja am liebsten Stornieren und dann gleich morgen zu Caseking fahren - nur kriege ich nirgendswo die Slotblende hier in Berlin aufgetrieben. 
Würde mich nicht mal teurer kommen, zumal ich da sicherlich noch um nen 10er oder so handeln könnte. Hätte ich ein Auto, würde ich mir morgen sogar frei nehmen und mich auf den Weg zu AT machen.


----------



## Remolicious (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich würde gerne eine EK-MLC Phoenix Radiator+Pumpen Kombi ausserhalb eines Computers betreiben um einen Laptop zu kühlen.
 Ich hätte nun eine frage wie ich die PWM ansteuerung und die Stromversorgung der Lüfter und Pumpe am elegantesten umsetze.  Falls das mit dem PWM Signal zu kompliziert ist wäre es auch kein problem für mich alles auf 12v durchgehend laufen zu lassen, lauter als der Laptop Lüfter wirds schon nicht sein.

Erst dachte ich an einen einfachen USB auf Lüfter Adapter, jedoch befürchte ich aber dass dieser nicht genug Strom liefert für 2 lüfter + pumpe. Dass USB nur 5v liefert ist mir klar, ob das für die Pumpe ein Problem ist weis ich nicht.

Über Tipps und Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße
Remo


----------



## IICARUS (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pumpe mit 12v oder mit mindestens 7v laufen lassen.
Kann direkt an ein Netzteil angeschlossen werden.

Lüfter können auch direkt ans Netzteil mittels Molex angeschlossen werden.
Hier besteht die Möglichkeit die Lüfter per Adapter Kabel auf 5, 7v oder 12v laufen zu lassen.

Mit PWM gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die Spannung 12V und Masse übers Netzteil zu beziehen und das PWM und Tacho an den Fan anzuschließen.
Dann lässt sich ein PWM Lüfter auch übers Board steuern ohne die Spannung darüber beziehen zu müssen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

USB Adapter zu SATA / IDE 2,5" 3,5" mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Sowas brauchst da


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube mein Paket ist auf ewig verloren, Bielefeld gibts doch garnicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung ob das die Schuld von AT oder PayPal war, aber die Zahlung ist laut Bestellverlauf erst heute morgen gegen 9:00Uhr als vollständig eingegangen deklariert worden.
Daher ist da gestern auch nichts mehr passiert. Habe da heute mal direkt angerufen - es ging sogar ungelogen direkt jemand ran. Nur wie es Murphys Law so wollte, kam noch während des Anrufs gegen 13:35 eine auf 13:30 datierte Mail rein, dass das Paket an den Versand übergeben wurde.


----------



## moreply (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AC kannst du mittlerweile Vergessen, die versenden nach lust und Laune. Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten mit Prime bestellt. Lieferung kam dann eine Woche nach der CK Bestellung an. 

Meine Watercool D5 PWM hat sich heute verabschiedet

der Rotor kippt und dann läuft Metall auf Metall, solche Abnutzungsspuren hab ich noch nie gesehen. 
Vor allem nicht nach 8 Monaten betrieb... 

Bin jetzt mal gespannt was Watercool sagt.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Gewiss kann ich eins sagen: Das nächste Mal klemme ich mir bei einer AT-Bestellung bei denen den Prime-Versand. Scheinbar hat es ja eher an der Autorisierung der Zahlung gescheitert - PayPal bucht eigentlich sofort, wieso die da also fast einen Tag für die Zahlungsautorisierung gebraucht haben... 

Aber naja, mein nächster WaKü-Einkauf ist eh bei Caseking. Ich brauche wie weiter vorne geschrieben nen EK-AGB für meinen Radiator-Mount, und AT hat ja wohl nicht ohne einen gewissen Hintergedanken kein EK (nicht mal die ZMT-Schläuche, sondern nur die sackteuren EPDM-Schläuche von Norprene) im Angebot. Diesen Aufsatz-AGB würde ich dann nutzen (ne 150er-Röhre ist von der aktuellen SPC-60 MX PWM im Bestand):
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 - Acetal

Wobei ich prinzipiell auch jeden anderen AGB mit ner D5 an dem EK-Halter nutzen könnte, sofern ich an diesen EK-D5-Haltering kommen würde...
http://power-cooling.com.ua/upload/...k_xres_100_revo_d5_pwm_incl_pump_glass_03.jpg

So eine Radi-Halterung wird von AquaComputer ja leider garnicht angeboten und der Watercool Heatkiller Tube wird auf diese Art der Montierung leider sackteuer... Mit AGB-Mountingkit, 120mm-Mounting-Bracket, D5-Pumpe und dem Heatkiller D5 Tube halt 182€ (mit 100er-Tube) bzw. 192€ (mit 200er-Tube]. Den EK-Kram bekomme ich für schlimmstenfalls 145€ inklusive D5. 

Viel lieber hätte ich mir den MO-RA-Kram ja bei Caseking geholt. Da fahre ich halt mal schnell ne Stunde mit Bus und U-Bahn hin, brauch nicht für eine bessere Versandgeschwindigkeit extra zahlen und unterstütze den außerordentlich guten Service dort (das betone ich nicht ohne Grund...). Leider hatten die im Niedrigpreissegment keine gescheiten 120- oder 140mm-Lüfter und auch keine G1/4"-Slotblende - letztere benötige ich aber zwingend, damit ich den Schlauch aus dem Case bekomme. Bei den Lüftern hätte ich ja notfalls bei anderen Shops kaufen können, aber eine G1/4"-Slotblende gab es von keinem einzigen Hersteller bei keinem einzigen Shop hier in Berlin. Daher habe ich notgedrungen bei AT bestellt. Und Bestellung aufsplitten hätts auch nicht gebracht, einerseits wegen den anfallenden Versandkosten, andererseits hätte ich wiegesagt so oder so auf die Blende warten müssen.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum denn nicht sofort bei Watercool? Und warum nicht mehrere Bestellungen? EK ist oft bei denen selbst am billigsten.

Wenn man gut zusammen sucht, wird es trotz mehrer Versandtkosten nicht teurer.

Der Support direkt über den Hersteller ist oft besser als über weitere Shops...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bezogen auf die MO-RA-Bestellung oder die geplante D5-Anschaffung?

Auf den MO-RA bezogen: Weil praktisch alles im Watercool-Shop abseits des MO-RAs am Ende nicht zu meinem Budget gepasst hätte. An günstigen Lüftern hatten die nur sehr stromhungrige Yate Loon-Lüfter (da braucht einer 0,7A - ergo nix Spannungsregelung per Splitty9 an Board), welche kein PWM haben (ergo nix per Phobya PWM-Splitter und Stromversorgung übers NT) und ungeregelt (dank fehlenden 7V-Adaptern und direktem Anschluss am NT) mit 1400rpm unerträglich gewesen wären.

 Alles andere (Kühlflüssigkeit, preiswerte Anschlüsse, Temperatursensor, G1/4"-Slotblende, akzeptable Lüfter) wäre bei Watercool wieder teurer (Anschlüsse, akzeptable Lüfter, G1/4"-Slotblende, Anschlüsse) oder garnicht im Angebot (Kühlflüssigkeiten, Temperatursensor) gewesen.
Hätte ich einzig den MO-RA bei Watercool direkt bestellt, hätte ich auch bei Watercool Versand zahlen müssen. Kühlflüssigkeit, preiswerte Anschlüsse und Temperatursensor hätte Caseking im Angebot gehabt, die G1/4"-Slotblende und preiswerte Lüfter aber nicht. 

Aufgeteilt in Schlauch, MO-RA und G1/4"-Slotblende bei Watercool und Flüssigkeit, Temperatursensor, Lüfter, Splitty9 und Anschlüsse bei Caseking hätte ich fast 375€ gezahlt, weil im Caseking-Lüfterangebot mMn. die Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm das Mindeste dargestellt hätten, allerdings für einen Aufpreis von 60€ (ca. 108€ statt ca. 48€ in Form der neun Phobya Nano-G Silent 14 1000rpm mit 7V-Adapter im 9er-Bundle) gesorgt hätten. Und extra nur die Lüfter bei AT bestellen hätte mir keine Preisvorteile gebracht (eher kleine Nachteile gegenüber einer fast-komplett-Bestellung bei AT) und das Risiko von Verzögerungen im Versand erhöht (so ist wenigstens alles in einem Rutsch da und die Qual nicht so groß, wie wenn alles bis auf die Lüfter dagewesen wäre... ). 

Wäre ich nicht budgetmäßig so eingeschränkt gewesen, hätte ich sicherlich einige Sachen etwas anders gekauft und mehr bei Watercool bestellt. 
So habe ich abgesehen von der Versandverzögerung einen preiswerten Kompromiss aus Preis, Leistung und Lautstärke erzielt.

Der Heatkiller Tube ist bei Watercool in ähnlicher Konfiguration (Watercool D5-Vario statt der D5 von AquaComputer) aber tatsächlich selbst mit kostenpflichtigem Versand in etwa gleich bepreist wie bei Caseking. Merke ich mir mal vor...


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die D5 gibts auch von XSPC mit dem Photon-AGB. Könntest dir ja auch anschauen


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die D5 gibts auch von XSPC mit dem Photon-AGB. Könntest dir ja auch anschauen


Gehört der Montagebügel für den AGB bei der folgenden Kombi zum Lieferumfang?
XSPC D5 Photon 170 Reservoir (AGB, ohne Pumpe) V2

Scheint ja für mich die perfekte Lösung zu sein, mit der AquaComputer D5 liegt der Photon-AGB bei nur 145€ - für nen Glas-AGB mit D5-Pumpe scheinbar echt gut.

D5 Photon 170 Reservoir/Pump Combo V2 — XSPC - Performance PC Water Cooling


> _*V2  Photon reservoirs include a new bracket which attaches directly to  120mm and 140mm radiators. It also has an improved fillport with lower  restriction, to make filling the reservoir easier*_


Geil! Danke für den Hinweis auf den Photon...


----------



## micindustries (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinsen allerseits!

Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen mal geschrieben, dass mein PC trotz aller Maßnahmen (Schallbrecher entfernt, leise Qualitätslüfter) so laut ist. Nachdem ich bisher nach dem Motto "Nur wenig Zeit, es läuft, also lass ichs erstmal so" gearbeitet habe, kam dank Urlaub und Motivation gestern ein Durchbruch:

Zwei der sechs NF-A14 drehen permanent mit 100%, obwohl sie alle am selben Regler hängen! :-/ (die beiden blasen auf einen 280er Radi, drei auf einen 420er und einer soll einfach die Luft im Gehäuse etwas bewegen, damit SpaWas & Co frische Luft kriegen)

GELÖST! EDIT UNTEN


Aufbau ist folgender:

aquaero 6 LT -> Dreifachsplitterkabel -> Je zwei Lüfter mit Hilfe eines Noctua Y-Kabels verbunden. Die beiden Lüfter die aus der Reihe tanzen hängen am selben Y-Stück.

Ich werd mal dran rumbasteln und hier Rückmeldung geben, falls jemand mal dasselbe Problem haben sollte.

Bisher ergriffene Maßnahmen:

Y-Kabel getauscht -> erfolglos
Lüfter im AQ 6 LT in der Drehzahl verändert -> erfolglos


Wenn jemand Ideen oder Vorschläge hat, immer gerne her damit 


EDIT: FEHLER GEFUNDEN.... Am Dreifachsplitter ist ein Kabel ab, vermutlich das für das PWM-Signal....


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schei..., die Slotblende muss man echt hart verschrauben dass die dicht ist, hab mir da gerade nen dickes Leck produziert.

Zum Glück hatte ich genug Klopapier da.


----------



## micindustries (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe jetzt mal ein wenig an meiner Lüfterkurve gebastelt (den defekten Dreifachsplitter hab ich durch zwei Y-Kabel ersetzt, da muss aber mittelfristig was aufgeräumteres rein...), sodass die Lüfter in Ruhe auf etwa 400 U/min laufen und ab 32°C bis 38,5°C Wassertemperatur auf bis zu 900 U/min steigen.

Nach 1h FurMark mit 3840x2160 und 4x AntiAliasing




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Auflösung wurde gewählt, da ich mir bald einen UWQHD zulegen will. GPU-Temp ist mMn vertretbar, Wasser ging nicht über 36°C. Was meint ihr, kann man so lassen, oder? Natürlich könnte man das nochmal mit einer Mischung aus FurMark und zB. Prime95 testen, aber ich denke im Alltag sollte es passen. Das stärkste was ich manchmal laufen lasse ist F@H.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, mein neues MO-RA-Setup ist pferdig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen sind ja erste Klasse... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



39-43° (meist 40-41°) bei knapp über zwei Stunden 3DMark TimeSpy Extreme im Test1-Loop. Die 850rpm sind unter Last - wesentlich - leiser wie mein altes Setup. Trotzdem ist noch krass viel Luft nach unten. 
Vorher lag ich irgendwo bei 62-63° und nur 2040MHz. Die CPU wird statt 79° in prime95 1344K auch nur noch knapp über 62° warm.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiss jemand ob man die Aquastream Ultra auch einfach mit Power ein/aus mit 12V DC im Dauerbetrieb laufen lassen kann? Also ohne USB Anbindung, Software etc.?


----------



## KillercornyX (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man die Aquastream Ultra auch einfach mit Power ein/aus mit 12V DC im Dauerbetrieb laufen lassen kann? Also ohne USB Anbindung, Software etc.?


Ja, das geht. Die Einstellungen der Software werden im Gerät gespeichert und dann kann man die pumpe autonom betreiben. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Naturkupfer Fittings für 16/10 Schlauch. Gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Painkilleraxel (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fuer: fitting kupfer: Baumarkt

Startseite

Steck-Fittings fuer Kupfer - Steck-Fittings Kupfer - Hahn Grosshandel - Sigrun Hahn e.K. | Online-Versand fuer Sanitaer-, Heizung- und Solartechnik

richtig schöne finde ich nicht...

Es gibt nur von Bitspower die Bronzelinie: 
BP-BA90R , 
BP-BA90R3D  , 
https://shop.bitspower.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_184_191&product_id=873&limit=100

und vieles mehr....


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Naturkupfer Fittings für 16/10 Schlauch. Gibt es sowas überhaupt?


Von ALC gibts die Shiny Copper Reihe, das sind aber glaube ich nur Winkelanschlüsse undso


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja nur finde ich die Shiny Copper gar nicht mehr bei ALC, die scheinen ausgemustert worden zu sein.

EK hat noch welche, aber das ist kein Kupfer sondern nur eine Beschichtung, habe noch keine solche in echt gesehen, sieht vielleicht zu sehr nach Fake aus...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anschlüsse werden fast immer aus Messing gefertigt und dann vor der Vernickelung oder Verchromung zwecks besserem galvanischen Verhalten verkupfert. Kupferfarbene Chargen dürften bei allen Herstellern nur auf das Nickel/Chrom verzichten und stattdessen klar lackiert werden, aber in massivem Kupfer fertigt meinem Wissen nach niemand.


----------



## NixxonVII (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Noch ne Frage nebenbei: Denkt ihr, dass ein 240er (30mm) und ein 280er Radiator(45mm) für eine GTX 1070ti (@Stock)und einen Ryzen 2600 (@1,272V)ausreichen. Um das Gespann auch möglichst leise zu kühlen?
Hätte sonst als alternative auch noch einen 120mm(45mm) Radi da, aber damit wären dann alle Lüfter bzw Radiatorpositionen des Gehäuses belegt...


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt immer ganz darauf an welche Wassertemperatur du anstreben möchtest.
Hängt alles von deiner Drehzahl ab.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



NixxonVII schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage nebenbei: Denkt ihr, dass ein 240er (30mm) und ein 280er Radiator(45mm) für eine GTX 1070ti (@Stock)und einen Ryzen 2600 (@1,272V)ausreichen. Um das Gespann auch möglichst leise zu kühlen?
> Hätte sonst als alternative auch noch einen 120mm(45mm) Radi da, aber damit wären dann alle Lüfter bzw Radiatorpositionen des Gehäuses belegt...


Für ne Vega @200W und nen R5 1600 @90W hats bei mir gereicht 
Allerdings in Push mit Shroud Konfig.
Sehr leise war das aber nicht. Trotzdem viel besser als Luft


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für leise müssen die Lüfter unter 700 U/min bleiben und dann kommt es halt darauf an welche Wassertemperatur dabei raus kommt.


----------



## NixxonVII (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja in dem Fall hilft wohl nur noch testen. Werde mich da jetzt um Neujahr mal dranmachen


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich auch machen, aber wenn ich nicht zufrieden wäre würde ich kein 120mm noch verbauen.
Entweder dann richtig oder einfach dabei belassen, denn besser als mit Luft wirst du immer kommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte nen 360er+240er-Radiator mit 45mm bzw. 30mm Dicke für meinen R5 2600, welcher bei 1,425V un 4,175GHz lief. 
Die CPU wurde trotzem extrem warm, an die 80° bei prime95.

Nachträglich habe ich meine neu gekaufte 2080 Duke eingebunden (hatte vorher ne luftgekühlte 1070Ti...), da waren dann die Wassertemperaturen aber mutmaßlich fürn Eimer (hatte keinen Temperatursensor...). Mit dem MO-RA3 420 und neun Phobya Nano-G Silent 14 @550rpm liege ich jetzt bei 30° Wassertemperatur bei höchstens 47°. 

Vorher mit 360+240 lag ich bei 63-67°, also vermutlich eine um 16-20° höhere Wassertemperatur und damit mutmaßlich bei an die 50° Wassertemperatur - alles ab 45° ist eigentlich schon *******. Und das trotz geringeren Spannungen und Taktraten bei der GPU (2040/8000MHz @1,056V statt 2100MHz/8000MHz @1,093V) und höherer Lüfterdrehzahlen (Lüfter am 360er bis 1200rpm, Lüfter am 240er bis 1800rpm).

Leise war das auch nicht. Klar, es war ne 2080 statt einer 1070Ti, allerdings hatte ich immernoch geringfügig mehr Kühlfläche wie du planst (ein 360er-Radiator hat ca. 10% mehr Kühlfläche wie ein 280er-Radiator (43.200mm² statt 39.200mm²)). 

Ich würde da eher größer dimensionieren. Mindestens 2x 360 oder 1x 280 + 1x 420. Oder gleich ein MO-RA - wenn man da etwas aufs Budget achtet, bekommt man da enorm viel Kühlleistung für moderates Geld.


----------



## NixxonVII (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf in den Markplatz mit dem 240er und dem 120er und dann nen MoRa? Gibts da irgendein extra Unterforum für?
Was zahl ich dann für nen MORA inkl Lüfter?

Hab garde echtn nen Struggle, denn wie @ICARUS schreibt....besser als mit Luft werde ich immer kommen, keine Ahnung was ich tun soll?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt ganz darauf an welchen du nimmst, welche Lüfter und was für ein Zubehör dazu kommt.
Aber teste das ganze erstmals wie hoch du kommst, denn es kommt nicht auf Prime95 an, sondern wie die Temperaturen sich unter reale Bedingungen sich verhalten.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



moreply schrieb:


> AC kannst du mittlerweile Vergessen, die versenden nach lust und Laune. Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten mit Prime bestellt. Lieferung kam dann eine Woche nach der CK Bestellung an.
> 
> Meine Watercool D5 PWM hat sich heute verabschiedet
> 
> ...



was für ein Kühlmittel hattest du im System?


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



moreply schrieb:


> AC kannst du mittlerweile Vergessen, die versenden nach lust und Laune. Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten mit Prime bestellt. Lieferung kam dann eine Woche nach der CK Bestellung an.
> 
> Meine Watercool D5 PWM hat sich heute verabschiedet
> 
> ...



Erkennst du bei der Lagerung bei deiner D5 im Vergleich zu diesen Bilder einen Unterschied? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...48-neuer-gpu-block-ist-das-2.html#post9566052


----------



## moreply (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> was für ein Kühlmittel hattest du im System?



AC Double Protect Ultra.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Erkennst du bei der Lagerung bei deiner D5 im Vergleich zu diesen Bilder einen Unterschied?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...48-neuer-gpu-block-ist-das-2.html#post9566052



Ja meine D5 ist zumindest am Läufer nur einseitig zerkratzt bzw. abgelaufen. Das ding ist die Pumpe ist jetzt 8 Monate alt, in der Zeit darf keine Pumpe so verschleißen das sie blockiert und nicht mehr anläuft.
Auch ohne G48.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das habe ich gesehen. Mir geht es aber darum, ob du am Lagerpunkt des Rotors einen Defekt erkennst.


----------



## iReckyy (19. Dezember 2018)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich wollte meine WaKü hier auch mal kurz vorstellen um ne Meinung einzuholen, ob hier alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht.

Gekühlt wird ausschließlich ein i7 5820K auf 4,7/4,4Ghz bei 1,29/1,06V. Der ballert schon ordentlich Hitze raus. Für besseren einen Temperaturübergang ist er geschliffen, poliert, außerdem ist zwischen dem Wakü-Kühler und dem IHS Flüssigmetall.

Als Radiator kommen ein 360x120x45 und ein 120x120x30 zum Einsatz. Die Pumpe ist eine D5 auf voller Drehzahl. 

Die Radis bekommen Luft von draußen, einmal im Push, einmal im Pull-Betrieb.

Beim Spielen wird die CPU etwa 40-55 Grad warm, was sehr gut ist.

Was mich ein bisschen stört ist die Wassertemperatur, die bei etwa 900upm bis über 37 Grad geht. Ist das normal? Brauche ich noch mehr Kühlfläche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gerade erst in das 900d umgezogen, deswegen ist die Radiausstattung noch nicht optimal.

Ich bitte um Anmerkungen 

Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Prinzip hast du das selbe wie mit einem 480er Radiator verbaut und bezogen auf die Drehzahl scheint es halt die Temperatur zu sein was du erreichst. Aber 37°C sind gut und auch nicht bedenklich. Mehr bekommst du nur mit noch mehr Fläche mit gleicher oder niedriger Drehzahl hin oder die Lüfter müssen halt auch schneller drehen. Aber solange die Grafikkarte nicht mit eingebunden wird würde ich kein Geld für mehr Fläche ausgeben da im Grunde jetzt schon gute Temperaturen herrschen.

Pumpe muss nicht mit max. Drehzahl laufen, reicht auch wenn sie nur an die 40-60 l/h fördert.


----------



## iReckyy (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du das selbe wie mit einem 480er Radiator verbaut und bezogen auf die Drehzahl scheint es halt die Temperatur zu sein was du erreichst. Aber 37°C sind gut und auch nicht bedenklich. Mehr bekommst du nur mit noch mehr Fläche mit gleicher oder niedriger Drehzahl hin oder die Lüfter müssen halt auch schneller drehen. Aber solange die Grafikkarte nicht mit eingebunden wird würde ich kein Geld für mehr Fläche ausgeben da im Grunde jetzt schon gute Temperaturen herrschen.
> 
> Pumpe muss nicht mit max. Drehzahl laufen, reicht auch wenn sie nur an die 40-60 l/h fördert.



Ok, dann ist ja soweit alles in Ordnung.

Wieviel Radifläche meint ihr, benötige ich, falls ich auf die Idee kommen sollte, die 980Ti (~310W) mit einzubinden?

Noch ein 480er + 240er sollten reichen, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich kann bei mir wenn ich den Mora abklemme und das ganze nur mit meinen internen Radiatoren 420+240 betreibe mit etwa 1100 U/min etwa 35°C Wassertemperatur halten(Raumtemperatur etwa 27°C). Dabei sind die Nocuta Lüfter die ich verbaut habe noch nicht sehr laut und daher noch im akzeptablem Bereich der Lautstärke. Sind aber leiser als würde ich eine Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte verbaut haben.

Mit meinem neuen System habe ich es noch nicht ausgetestet, da mein 9900K und meine neue 2080 Grafikkarte hier etwas mehr Wärme erzeugen.

Mit dem Mora komme ich zur Zeit mit nur einer Drehzahl von 500-600 U/min nicht über 30°C Wassertemperatur.
Raumtemperatur bei etwa 24°C.


----------



## Grisu8 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, bin jetzt endlich soweit das ich mit dem Loop anfangen kann. Habe bis jetzt nur die Radiatoren und den agb eingebaut, musste die EK Fittings reklamieren, da diese Dinger alle beschädigt waren. Als Ersatz habe ich Barrow's bestellt, dauert aber noch bis die da sind. 
Sieht bis jetzt auf jeden Fall schonmal ziemlich geil aus.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst du den Radiator in der Mitte etwa so lassen? Der hat dort null Wirkung. Radiatoren sollten ihre Abluft immer nach außen blasen können. Sonst staut sich die Wärme. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## Grisu8 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, der bleibt dort. Vorne baue ich noch 3x 140mm Lüfter ein.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ganz ehrlich, das bringt nichts. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## Grisu8 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das bringt nichts.
> 
> Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5



Das beweise mir mal bitte.


----------



## DOcean (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ganz einfach Radi funktionieren desto besser je größer die Temp Diff zwischen beiden Medien ist (in diesem Fall Luft/Wasser). Das ist halt Physik...

Daher sollten am besten alle Radis Frischluft von außen bekommen

Hast du dich nicht gewundert das das (Radis mitten im Gehäuse) sonst keiner macht?


----------



## micindustries (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Das beweise mir mal bitte.



Unrecht hat er da nicht. Anfangs, und da reden wir von nichtmal fünf Minuten, wirst du keinen Kühlleistungsunterschied merken. Aber die Luft (=dein weitertransportierendes Kühlmedium) im Gehäuse heizt sich sehr schnell auf (Strahlungswärme von CPU, GPU, Spannungswandlern, HDDs / SSDs, etc) und mit jedem Grad wird die Kühlleistung schlechter und schlechter. Wie DOcean auch sagt, am besten wäre Frischluft von außen, wenn du auf ein paar Grad verzichten kannst ist aber auch eine Kühlung von innen nach außen möglich. Dann muss aber auf anderem Wege (zB. Hecklüfter) Frischluft ins Gehäuse


----------



## Grisu8 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Unrecht hat er da nicht. Anfangs, und da reden wir von nichtmal fünf Minuten, wirst du keinen Kühlleistungsunterschied merken. Aber die Luft (=dein weitertransportierendes Kühlmedium) im Gehäuse heizt sich sehr schnell auf (Strahlungswärme von CPU, GPU, Spannungswandlern, HDDs / SSDs, etc) und mit jedem Grad wird die Kühlleistung schlechter und schlechter. Wie DOcean auch sagt, am besten wäre Frischluft von außen, wenn du auf ein paar Grad verzichten kannst ist aber auch eine Kühlung von innen nach außen möglich. Dann muss aber auf anderem Wege (zB. Hecklüfter) Frischluft ins Gehäuse



Die Firschluft kriegt der Radiator doch. Und zwar von vorne, sowie von der Seite, da im Seitenteil direkt unter den Lüftern ein Lufteinlass ist. Und dass das keiner macht stimmt einfach nicht, das Gehäuse ist dafür ausgelegt dort Radiatoren zu verbauen, das lasse ich nicht gelten.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ist aber jemand schwer zu überzeugen...

Die vom Radiator erwärmte Luft muss aber auch noch irgendwie aus dem Gehäuse kommen. Dein mittlerer radi verteilt diese im Gehäuse und erwärmt nur die anderen Bauteile, das ist eher ungünstig. Zusätzlich pustet der untere Radiator seine warme Luft auf den mittleren, oder sind die Lüfter auf pull nach unten ausgerichtet? 

Am effektivsten ist es, wenn der radi direkt nach außen bläst.
Und nur weil der Hersteller dort in der Mitte einen Einbau ermöglicht, heißt das ja nicht, dass es auch sinnvoll ist. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## Grisu8 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Da ist aber jemand schwer zu überzeugen...
> 
> Die vom Radiator erwärmte Luft muss aber auch noch irgendwie aus dem Gehäuse kommen. Dein mittlerer radi verteilt diese im Gehäuse und erwärmt nur die anderen Bauteile, das ist eher ungünstig. Zusätzlich pustet der untere Radiator seine warme Luft auf den mittleren, oder sind die Lüfter auf pull nach unten ausgerichtet?
> 
> ...



Ich sehe hier nach wie vor keine Argumente die gegen dieses Setup sprechen. Nochmal: es gibt seitlich einen Lufteinlass für die drei Lüfter des mitleren Radis, plus vorne 3x (eventuell sogar 4, muss mal schauen wie das passt) 140mm Lüfter die zusätzlich kühle Luft ins Gehäuse pumpen. Du erzählst mir hier was von warmer Luft die im Gehäuse verteilt wird, aber das passiert bei diesem Setup einfach nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Am effektivsten ist es, wenn der radi direkt nach außen bläst.


Sehe ich anders, meine fördern beide rein und meine Temperatur im Gehäuse beträgt mit nur einem Lüfter hinten der raus fördert um die 30°C was vollkommen ausreicht. Würde sich Hitze stauen würde meine Temperatur im Gehäuse noch höher anliegen. Was du beschreibst mag mit Luftkühlung der Fall sein jedoch nicht mehr sobald CPU und GPU mit Wasser gekühlt werden und alle anderen Bauteile erzeugen nicht so eine Wärme wo es wichtig ist oben und hinten raus leiten zu müssen.

Selbst im Hochsommer bei 30°C Raumtemperatur konnte ich mit meiner Methode eine Wassertemperatur von nur 34°C halten obwohl im Gehäuse 37°C vorherrschten.
Würde ich von innen nach aussen kühlen müsste ich die 37°C + Delta noch dazu rechnen und würde ich jetzt die 4°C Delta was ich in diesem Fall hatte dazu zähle, hätte meine Wassertemperatur eine Temperatur von etwa 41°C betragen müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein anderer Beispiel... Wassertemperatur 27°C und im Gehäuse 32,8°C.
Wie uns bekannt ist wäre dies auch nicht möglich da wir keine Kompressor Kühlung haben und so nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja gut, kühle Luft von außen auf den Radiator kann schon besser sein. Wichtig ist halt dann die Abwärme gut raus zu bekommen. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem Fall reicht der hintere Lüfter und das Lochblech hinten am Gehäuse aus.

Das ist ein aktuelles Bild was ich soeben mit Idle/Office gemacht habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raumtemperatur 24,5°C.


----------



## micindustries (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was das angeht, stimme ich IICARUS zu. Ich habe 6x 140 die ins Gehäuse blasen, und 1x 140 die raus ziehen. Das geht gut.

Bei dem Setup mit dem Radi in der Gehäusemitte hätte ich persönlich dennoch Bedenken, aber jeder muss eigene Erfahrungen sammeln. Eventuell klappt es ja mit Frischluft von außen trotzdem gut. Ich warte da jetzt einfach mal die Rückmeldung ab. Spannend wird halt einfach, wie der Luftstrom das mitmacht, ob er sauber durchgeht, oder zu einem Kurzschluss (= die Luft kommt nicht mehr raus und es gibt einen Hitzestau) verwirbelt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich vermute das der mittlere Radiator überwiegend die Luft des unteren Radiators abbekommt, da warme Luft hoch steigt und der Radiator direkter und näher dran ist als die Luft was von vorne das ganze etwas abmindert. Dann geht alles angewärmt weiter zum oberen Radiator.

Vermutlich wird er bessere Temperaturen als mit Luft erreichen, aber nicht die bestmögliche Temperatur die halt möglich wäre.
Wird wahrscheinlich so auch nicht schlecht ausfallen. Aber das wird er nachdem er alles fertig gestellt hat besser ersehen können da wir hierzu nur spekulieren können.

Letztens hat sich mein Sohn ein neues Gehäuse gekauft und wir haben seine Hardware dort hin umgebaut.
Hierbei hat er sein CPU-Luftkühler gegen eine 240mm AIO ausgetauscht da ich eine als Set für meine neue CPU bekommen hatte und ich sie ja selbst nicht brauche. Hier haben wir uns auch überlegt wo wir sie einbauen sollen.

Vorne wäre gegangen, aber dann hätte seine Grafikkarte warme Luft des Radiators bekommen.
Am ende haben wir uns entschieden den 240er Radiator oben zu verbauen aber so das die Lüfter rein blasen und nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus. Denn so bekommt die Grafikkarte weiterhin frische Luft durch die 2 Lüfter vorne und die AIO profitiert von der Raumtemperatur. Bei ihm geht es daher auch nur hinten raus.

Normalerweise sollte ein 240mm die selbe Kühlleistung wie sein EKL Aplenföhn K2 erreichen, aber er erreicht sogar 7 Grad bessere Temperaturen. Zuvor bis zu 72°C jetzt nur noch bis 65°C. Die anderen Bestandteile und auch seine Grafikkarte haben weiterhin gute Temperaturen. Vorteil ist auch das er weniger Staub rein bekommt da mehr rein als raus geht.

Im übrigem bin ich der Meinung das es auch besser ist da hier die Spannungswandler der CPU die sich unmittelbar darunter befinden auch direkt ein Luftstrom bekommen. Bei einer WaKü ist ja normalerweise kein Lüfter mehr auf der CPU verbaut was ggf. noch ein Luftstrom auf den Spannungswandler drauf oder darüber hinweg bläst. Und das ganze wird dann ja durch die vorderen Lüfter in Richtung nach hinten umgeleitet was dann auch dort vom hinteren Lüfter erfasst wird.

Zumindest laut Theorie was ich selbst denke.


----------



## DOcean (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich vermute das der mittlere Radiator überwiegend die Luft des unteren Radiators abbekommt, da warme Luft hoch steigt und der Radiator direkter und näher dran ist als die Luft was von vorne das ganze etwas abmindert. Dann geht alles angewärmt weiter zum oberen Radiator.



ich grätsch da noch mal zwischen... 

Konvektion (warme Luft nach oben) ist sobald nur ein bißchen Luft bewegt wird völlig zu vernachlässigen...

Sobald aktiv Luft bewegt wird (=Lüfter drehen sich) ist es völlig egal wo die Luft hin muss/soll der Lüfter macht das schon, nach unten raus es genau so gut wie nach oben raus...

Es gibt schon einen Grund warum sich die gedrehten MB nicht durchgesetzt haben...


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe ich etwas anders, wenn ich ein Grill am brennen habe bewegt sich der warme Rauch auch nach oben und kommt ein Windstoß wird der Rauch zwar etwas verwirbelt und kann auch zur Seite neigen aber die Richtung nach oben wird dennoch in gewisser Weiße weiter beibehalten.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Grill hat man auch ganz andere Temperaturen als in der Wakü. Jetzt nimmt man mal als Beispiel einen Teller mit heißem Essen, da hat man einen Luftstrom nach oben, ist das nur noch warm, ist der Luftstrom sehr gering. Bei der Wakü hat man jetzt Wassertemperaturen von maximal 40°C bei normal dimensionierter Kühlung, da wärmt sich die Luft beim durchströmen der Radiatoren auf vielleicht 30°C auf, sodass man am ende eine nur geringe Temperaturdifferenz zur Raumtemperatur und somit sehr geringe Konvektion. Klar, bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen im Bereich 100-200rpm spielt Konvektion durchaus eine Rolle, bei gebräuchlicheren Drehzahlen um 500 rum so geringfügig, dass man es eher unter Messtoleranz verbuchen kann, erst recht, wenn man abseits des Radiators noch Lüfter hat, die für einen Airflow im Case sorgen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht nicht um die Temperaturen eines Grillst, nur um den Luftstrom der durch den Rauch sichtbar ist. Von mir als lasse mit einer Nebelmaschine Rauch in das Gehäuse und schaue wie die Lüfter auf den Luftstrom einwirkt. Denn durch Rauch kann der Luftstrom der normalerweise nicht sichtbar ist gesehen werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich gibt es einen Luftstrom durch Konvektion, wie stark der ist, hängt wie gesagt von den Temperaturunterschieden ab. Da der Unterschied zwischen der Innen- und Außenluft in einem Gehäuse bei anständiger Belüftung recht gering ist, fällt dieser Temperaturunterschied und somit der Luftstrom so niedrig aus, dass man bei üblichen Lüfterdrehzahlen keine deutlichen Unterschiede bemerkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Grund warum sich die gedrehten MB nicht durchgesetzt haben...


Auch wenn es jetzt etwas Offtopic ist, eins muss man den Gehäuse mit den gedrehten MB lassen:
Vorrausgesetzt das Gehäuse ist sauber verarbeitet kann man das Gewicht der Grakka sauber aufhängen und es lasten nicht wie üblich zu grossen Teilen auf dem PCI-E-Slot. 

Das Gehäuse meines Faltservers ist so eins mit gedrehtem MB ich find es in der Hinsicht genial.


----------



## Grisu8 (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mir das jetzt hier mal ein paar Tage angeschaut und muss sagen, ihr kapiert überhaupt nichts. Mir geht es null darum auch das letzt Grad aus dem System rauszuholen, mir geht es um den spaß beim basteln und darum dass das ganze richtig geil aussehen wird, wenns fertig ist. Ihr könnt mir hier mit Meinungen ohne wirkliche Ahnung kommen, das ist mir völlig latte. Das ist MEIN System, und das baue ich so wie ICH das möchte, auch wenn die meisten von euch (außer IICARUS) scheinbar ein Problem damit haben. Ich bin jetzt wieder raus hier, viel spaß beim Versuch anderen Leuten ihre arbeit schlecht zu reden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es für dich ausreicht ist doch alles gut... es soll auch Wakü-User geben die ihre Radiatorlüfter bei 1.000 U/min laufen lassen und es als "gut so" befinden, oder ihre Pumpe nach Wassertemperatur regeln.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das jetzt hier mal ein paar Tage angeschaut und muss sagen, ihr kapiert überhaupt nichts. Mir geht es null darum auch das letzt Grad aus dem System rauszuholen, mir geht es um den spaß beim basteln und darum dass das ganze richtig geil aussehen wird, wenns fertig ist. Ihr könnt mir hier mit Meinungen ohne wirkliche Ahnung kommen, das ist mir völlig latte. Das ist MEIN System, und das baue ich so wie ICH das möchte, auch wenn die meisten von euch (außer IICARUS) scheinbar ein Problem damit haben. Ich bin jetzt wieder raus hier, viel spaß beim Versuch anderen Leuten ihre arbeit schlecht zu reden.



Du kann mst tun und lassen was du willst, aber beleidigend zu werden ist fehl am Platz...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DOcean (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das jetzt hier mal ein paar Tage angeschaut und muss sagen, ihr kapiert überhaupt nichts. Mir geht es null darum auch das letzt Grad aus dem System rauszuholen, mir geht es um den spaß beim basteln und darum dass das ganze richtig geil aussehen wird, wenns fertig ist. Ihr könnt mir hier mit Meinungen ohne wirkliche Ahnung kommen, das ist mir völlig latte. Das ist MEIN System, und das baue ich so wie ICH das möchte, auch wenn die meisten von euch (außer IICARUS) scheinbar ein Problem damit haben. Ich bin jetzt wieder raus hier, viel spaß beim Versuch anderen Leuten ihre arbeit schlecht zu reden.



wer hat denn hier gleich große Töne gespuckt mit "beweis das mal"...

wenn du stattdessen geschrieben hättest "kann sein, aber ich möchte das so" wäre die Antworten wesentlich sanfter ausgefallen...

hier will niemand "deine" Arbeit schlecht reden, wäre aber doch doof wenn du am Ende schlechte Temps hast und die dann ärgerst warum wir das nicht vorher gesagt haben.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> , oder ihre Pumpe nach Wassertemperatur regeln.


Mache ich auch (genau genommen nach der Differenz zwischen Ein- und Ausgang des Kühlturms). Wenn einem die Pumpe bei ordentlichem Durchfluss zu laut für Idlebetrieb ist, warum nicht?


----------



## NiXoN (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Pumpe hat doch keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Temp. Einmal so regeln dass sie Dich nicht stört und fertig.
Niemand meint dass Du sie auf 100% laufen lassen sollst, aber es macht keinen Sinn bei erhöhter Wassertemp. die Pumpe schneller/langsamer drehen zu lassen.
Meine beiden D5 laufen auf irgendwas an die 25% und das immer.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach Delta Regel ich auch, aber nur die Lüfter. Die Pumpen laufen auf der mir am leisesten Umdrehungszahl (oder Spannung je nach dem wie man es sehen will  ) und das permanent. 

Der Durchfluss ist halt ab einer ungefähren Literzahl (ca. 35 l/h) nur noch marginal bei der Temperatur des Wassers behilflich... wie du bestimmt weißt.

Daher halte ich es nicht für nötig, aber du kannst das natürlich halten wie du willst, wenn dich das seelisch beruhigt auch die letzten 2 K aus der Wakü zu holen. 

Edit: Diese 2 K Unterschied erhalte ich übrigens zwischen der minimal möglichen Spannung und der Maximalen an den Pumpen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Könnte meine Aquastream auch nach Temperatur regeln lassen was auch ein klein wenig was ausmachen wird.
Könnte sie daher auch in einem Bereich laufen lassen was mich vom Geräusch noch nicht stört, sehe aber auch kein Sinn darin da ich schon mit minimaler Drehzahl ein Durchfluss von 65 Liter/h habe. Wenn das Kühlwasser im Spiel wärmer wird komme ich sogar auf 69 l/h hoch.

Muss daher keine Regelung nutzen und lasse sie immer auf minimaler Drehzahl laufen, womit ich sie gar nicht raus hören kann.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



NiXoN schrieb:


> die Pumpe hat doch keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf die Temp. Einmal so regeln dass sie Dich nicht stört und fertig.
> Niemand meint dass Du sie auf 100% laufen lassen sollst, aber es macht keinen Sinn bei erhöhter Wassertemp. die Pumpe schneller/langsamer drehen zu lassen.
> Meine *beiden* D5 laufen auf irgendwas an die 25% und das immer.


Finde den Fehler


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin halt auch schwer am überlegen, wie ich jetzt weiter aufrüste. 
Aktuell sieht meine Liste an eventuellen Anschaffungen halt so aus:
- besserer Arbeitsspeicher (d.h. 4133-4266MHz CL19-19-19-39 im 16GB-Kit) 
- Watercool Heatkiller IV für meine RTX 2080
- eine D5-Pumpe
- Den Fan-Grill ODER eine Box für meinen MO-RA
- bessere Lüfter (4x NF-A20 + Montageblende oder 9x NF-A14 - gäbe es nur NF-A14x25 würde ich sogar die nehmen, die gibts nur net)

Mal abgesehen von dem RAM ist das Ziel eines Upgrades halt weitere Verbesserungen speziell bei der GPU-Temperatur. 
Inwiefern ich meine Pumpe ersetzen sollte oder nicht brauche ist halt so eine Sache - ich habe keinen Durchflusssensor im Kreislauf, kann jetzt aber auch nicht einschätzen, inwiefern meine SPC-60 MX PWM eventuell die Kühlleistung negativ beeinflusst. Mit meinen neun Phobyas auf 550rpm + den drei T.B. Silence am 360er-Radiator im Case @600rpm lande ich unter 3D Mark TimeSpy Extreme-Last halt bei ca. 30° Wassertemperatur - aber mir persönlich zu hohen 46-48° auf der GPU (2100MHz, 1,093V). Die Phobyas will ich nicht höher drehen lassen, die werden relativ schnell recht laut - und ich kann die auch nicht nach GPU-Temperatur regeln lassen, also müsste ich die dauerhaft schneller drehen lassen. 

Ab März oder so muss ich aber mal Stopp machen, auf die 3000er-Ryzens will gespart werden - wenn, dann will ich gleich den Größten haben. 
Ganz Low Priority wäre auch ne größere SSD - meine 970 EVO 250GB reicht mir ja prinzipiell, nur sieht das so bedrückend wenig aus, wenn ich mit einem Spiel + Rest nur 90GB freien Platz habe.


----------



## NiXoN (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler



haben wollen ,

da ich just im Moment beim Basteln bin (daher nur immer mal eine Anwort) kann sich das aber jetzt auch wieder ändern 

außerdem können 2 langsamer laufen als 1 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...ich habe keinen Durchflusssensor im Kreislauf...



dann bau doch mal einen ein => AC HighFlow USB

wenn Du sowieso mal am Bauen bist


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jesus, 60€, geht das nicht irgendwie günstiger?  
Naja, immerhin kann ich den dann in eine aquaero-Umgebung einbinden. 

Ich denke mir zwar die ganze Zeit "Nein, ein aquaero ist Bullshit" - aber wie ich mich halt so kenne, landet auch das früher oder später im System (wo auch immer ich das einbaue - wo soll man die Platine vom 6 LT denn montieren können ohne Löcher bohren zu müssen?!).

Aber so viel wie ich baue scheint es sich doch langsam zu lohnen, mal ne Ablassmöglichkeit einzubauen (und nicht an der unkritischsten Stelle den Schlauch abzuziehen und das Wasser rauszupusten... ).
Nur bei Schnellkupplungen setzt es bei mir völlig aus, da landet man ja selbst mit den Alphacool Eiszapfen bei 20-25€ pro Stück. 

Wasserkühlungen sind echt ein Fass ohne Boden - machen dafür aber richtig Spaß.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du ehe einen Aquaero einbauen möchtest reicht auch dieser Durchflusssensor: Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow ab €'*'36,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Der andere hätte schon direkt die Steuerung mittels Aquasuite dabei und bei dem müsstest du nicht zwingend ein Aquaero verbauen.

Im übrigem würde es auch günstiger mit einem Quadro gehen.
Aqua Computer Quadro für PWM-Lüfter ab €'*'39,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Aber die Steckverbindung zum DFS sieht beim Quadro anders aus.
Müsstest dich daher genauer informieren welchen du dazu brauchst da ich den Quardo nicht kenne.
Vielleicht liegt auch dem Qaurdo ein Adapter bei oder es gibt diesen zu kaufen. 

Am besten mal AC dazu fragen, die werden besser wissen was zu ihren Produkte dazu gekauft werden muss.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dem Quadro muss ich mal schauen, was der gegenüber dem aquaero für Nachteile hat.

Da ich früher oder später eh ein Pumpemupgrade durchführen würde wäre ja theroetisch auch eine D5 Next eine interessante Option. Müsste ich halt nur schauen, wie ich die mit passendem AGB bei mir montiert kriege. Ich würde so gerne auf AquaComputer-Stuff setzen, nur bieten die kein Montagebracket zur Montage von AGBs und/oder Pumpen an Radiatoren an, wie z.B. folgendes Bracket von EK:
EK Water Blocks EK-UNI für EK-XRES Revo D5, Halterung für Pumpen für 120mm Lüfter, vertikal ab €'*'13,44 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Falls hier ein D5 Next-Besitzer mitliest, könnte er mal von der Montagehalterung der D5 Next die markierten Lochabstände nachmessen?
Vielleicht passt die ja an meine EK-Halterung. Bohren geht nicht, ich habe keine Bohrmaschine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Mal ne Frage, ist das zufällig ne Montagehalterung für 120/140mm-Lüfterplätze an Radiatoren? 
Falls ja, wäre die ja zweifelsfrei zur D5 Next kompatibel - müsste ich nur mal schauen, wo ich die aufgetrieben bekomme. Andererseits: Falls die markierte Halterung echt zur Montage an Radiatoren gedacht ist... Die Lochabstände sehen optisch von den Maßen her ähnlich zur Halterung der D5 Next aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube, ich schreibe mal bei Gelegenheit Shoggy an.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Quadro wird sicherlich nicht alles mit bringen was der Aquaero 6 kann, ist halt eine Preissache wenn der Quadro ausreichen sollte.


----------



## micindustries (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@iGameKudan: Hier im Marktplatz war kürzlich ein aquaero 6 LT mit passivem Kühlkörper (Neuwert ca 125,-€) für ich meine 75€ drin. Vielleicht ist das ja noch zu haben. Was die Regelungs- und Auslesemöglichkeiten angeht, kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung sehr empfehlen. Natürlich gibt es da auch andere Lösungen, will dich da zu nichts überreden

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Kudan:
Nein die Metallhalterung passt nicht für einen Lüfter


----------



## Dagnarus (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Nachdem ich die Diskussion der letzten Tage rund um die Drehzahl der Pumpen gelesen habe: ich hab 2 420er Radiatoren und eine Aquastream Ultimate. Lasse ich die auf 3000 U/Min laufen (min) hab ich Wassertemps um die 30-32 Grad. Je schneller ich die Pumpe laufen lasse, um so wärmer wird das Wasser. Bei max. Drehzahl der Pumpe (5000 U/Min) steigt die Wassertemp bis zu 2 Grad. Ist das bei euch anders?


----------



## KillercornyX (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab die gleiche Pumpe und es sind 1-2 Grad Unterschied.
Ungewöhnlich das bei dir.. 

Gesendet vom Redmi Note 5


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Nachdem ich die Diskussion der letzten Tage rund um die Drehzahl der Pumpen gelesen habe: ich hab 2 420er Radiatoren und eine Aquastream Ultimate. Lasse ich die auf 3000 U/Min laufen (min) hab ich Wassertemps um die 30-32 Grad. Je schneller ich die Pumpe laufen lasse, um so wärmer wird das Wasser. Bei max. Drehzahl der Pumpe (5000 U/Min) steigt die Wassertemp bis zu 2 Grad. Ist das bei euch anders?


Das kommt auf die Durchfluss Geschwindigkeit und den Kühler. 
So was kann vorkommen, wenn der Durchfluss zu hoch ist, man soll ja dem Wasser, die Zeit geben zu kühlen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Nachdem ich die Diskussion der letzten Tage rund um die Drehzahl der Pumpen gelesen habe: ich hab 2 420er Radiatoren und eine Aquastream Ultimate. Lasse ich die auf 3000 U/Min laufen (min) hab ich Wassertemps um die 30-32 Grad. Je schneller ich die Pumpe laufen lasse, um so wärmer wird das Wasser. Bei max. Drehzahl der Pumpe (5000 U/Min) steigt die Wassertemp bis zu 2 Grad. Ist das bei euch anders?


Deine 5000 U/min sind aber viel, ich komme vielleicht nur auf etwa 4700 U/min mit max. Drehzahl.
Bei mir steigt die Temperatur nicht, zumindest ist mir bisher noch nichts der Gleichen aufgefallen.

Was mir aber bekannt ist das wenn so hohe Drehzahlen anliegen meist der Loop nicht frei läuft und was den Durchfluss hindert und dann sozusagen die Pumpe ohne was zu leisten in sich durch dreht. Denn dann pumpt sie nicht und dreht in sich mit hoher Drehzahl einfach nur durch. Ein Durchflussmesser wäre hier ggf. nützlich um den anliegenden Durchfluss ersehen zu können.

Es gab mal auch so ein Fall und da hatte sich der CPU-Kühler zugesetzt gehabt.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du die Temperatur mit der Aquastream selbst misst wirst du sicher auch deren Motortemperatur mitmessen und nicht nur die "echte" Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du die Temperatur mit der Aquastream selbst misst wirst du sicher auch deren Motortemperatur mitmessen und nicht nur die "echte" Wassertemperatur.


Genau, dabei finde ich, das diese nicht sehr genau ist.
Der Eheim Motor wird auch etwas warm, bei vollast. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> @iGameKudan: Hier im Marktplatz war kürzlich ein aquaero 6 LT mit passivem Kühlkörper (Neuwert ca 125,-€) für ich meine 75€ drin. Vielleicht ist das ja noch zu haben. Was die Regelungs- und Auslesemöglichkeiten angeht, kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung sehr empfehlen. Natürlich gibt es da auch andere Lösungen, will dich da zu nichts überreden


Danke für den Hinweis, da mache ich mich dann mal auf die Suche.
Muss ich nur mal schauen, inwieweit da noch Softwarelizenzen inbegriffen sind bzw. wie deren Gültigkeit noch ist. 

Der Vorteil am Aquaero wäre natürlich, dass ich mir die AquaComputer D5 Next sparen kann. Ob ich dann auf eine per aquaero steuerbare PWM-D5 setzen würde oder auf eine D5 mit Stufenregelung weiß ich allerdings noch nicht. 
Mit der D5 Next könnte ich mir aber erstmal das aquaero sparen... Muss ich mich mal erkundigen, und mich dann entscheiden, ob eine D5 Next Sinn macht oder doch nur ein halbgarer Kompromiss ist. Was hälst du von der Pumpe und deren Funktionen?




chaotium schrieb:


> @Kudan:
> Nein die Metallhalterung passt nicht für einen Lüfter


Schade... 
Finde es echt blöd, dass AquaComputer keine  entsprechende Montagemöglichkeit bietet - die ist halt praktisch, weil  man keine speziellen Gehäuse mit Montagevorrichtungen braucht oder weil  man das Gehäuse nicht durch Bohrungen verunstalten muss - zumal nicht  jeder die Möglichkeiten hat. Und optisch ansehnlich finde ich diese Montagevariante auch. ^^

Wäre halt echt nett, wenn jemand mal  den Lochabstand vom Halteblech ausmessen würde. Wiegesagt, vielleicht  passt die Halterung von den Lochabständen an die vorhandene Halterung  von EK. 
Falls dem nicht so ist, ist AquaComputer halt wohl erstmal abseits der Pumpe ausgeschlossen.


----------



## chaotium (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann dir morgen das blech mal ausmessen, wenn du mir sagst ob es für die 80er Röhren sind.
Denn AGB kann ich sehr empfehlen, man muss sich halt die Löcher passend bohren.

Lieg schon wieder im bett meine Magen Darm Grippe auszukurieren xD


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du die Temperatur mit der Aquastream selbst misst wirst du sicher auch deren Motortemperatur mitmessen und nicht nur die "echte" Wassertemperatur.


Das stimmt auch, ich habe mit dem internen Tempertaursensor etwa 1-1,5°C mehr als mit dem externen Temperatursensor.


----------



## NiXoN (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wäre halt echt nett, wenn jemand mal  den Lochabstand vom Halteblech ausmessen würde. Wiegesagt, vielleicht  passt die Halterung von den Lochabständen an die vorhandene Halterung  von EK.



die äußeren Löcher sind 83 mm und die inneren 71 mm

https://s15.directupload.net/images/181228/temp/qwiit5nr.jpg
man sieht es nicht ganz genau, wegen dem Winkel der Kamera


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Messung 
Leider haben bei der EK-Halterung die Löcher für D5-Pumpen einen Abstand von ca. 63mm zueinander. Das passt also leider nicht...

Dafür habe ich gerade was gefunden was mich gut freut  : 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  D5 Luefterhalterung 120 mm 41124

Folgende Optionen tun sich nun auf:
- AquaComputer: Made in Germany, echtes Glas. Allerdings ist die Verfügbarkeit von einige Aquacomputer-Produkten aktuell vorsichtig ausgedrückt beschissen... (Kostenpunkt mit Halterung, Pumpenadapter, aqualis Basis-AGB für Pumpenadapter und Pumpe an sich: 170€ bzw. 220€ mit D5-Next)
- XSPC Photon V2: echtes Glas, Halterung mitgeliefert, wenn ich die Pumpe nicht direkt im Bundle oder von XSPC kaufe muss ich den Haltering für die Pumpe extra zahlen...  (Kostenpunkt mit XSPC-D5 und 690ml-AGB: 155€, bei einer normalen D5 von AquaComputer wegen des zu kaufenden Montageringes 165€, bei einer D5 Next 200€)
- EK Revo D5: die billigste Lösung . Dafür passt hier aufgrund des Montagesystems definitv nur eine "normale" D5. (Kostenpunkt: 145€)
- Watercool Heatkiller Tube: echtes Glas und Made in Germany, aber besonders sofern ich zur AquaComputer D5 Next greife mit weitem Abstand die teuerste Lösung (Kostenpunkt: mit D5 Next ca. 225€, mit "normaler" D5 ca. 195€)

Ich glaube, ich poste morgen mal wieder ein neues Thema. 
Durch den 120mm-Halterahmen von AquaComputer haben sich eine Menge neuer Optionen ergeben.


----------



## micindustries (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, da mache ich mich dann mal auf die Suche.
> Muss ich nur mal schauen, inwieweit da noch Softwarelizenzen inbegriffen sind bzw. wie deren Gültigkeit noch ist.
> 
> Der Vorteil am Aquaero wäre natürlich, dass ich mir die AquaComputer D5 Next sparen kann. Ob ich dann auf eine per aquaero steuerbare PWM-D5 setzen würde oder auf eine D5 mit Stufenregelung weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.
> Mit der D5 Next könnte ich mir aber erstmal das aquaero sparen... Muss ich mich mal erkundigen, und mich dann entscheiden, ob eine D5 Next Sinn macht oder doch nur ein halbgarer Kompromiss ist. Was hälst du von der Pumpe und deren Funktionen?



Hab den Thread eben gefunden, leider ging die AE 6 LT vor zwei Tagen weg


Ich nutze noch eine Vorgängerversion, zur D5 Next kann ich nichts aus der Praxis sagen. Rein von den Spezifikationen her liest sie sich gut. Allerdings wurde der virtuelle DFM schon mehrfach und unabhängig voneinander kritisiert. Für bling-bling-Liebhaber ist halt das RGB recht cool. Wenn man das und den virtuellen Durchflussmesser nicht braucht, würde ich aber lieber zu einer "normalen" D5 greifen, und das Geld sparen. Das kann man dann super in eine aquaero 6, SSD, Fittinge, oder etliche andere Dinge investieren 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dagnarus (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 2 TempSensoren und den MPS200 als Durchflussmesser (und der geht auch hoch wenn ich die Pumpe aufdrehe: ~150L/h). Max Drehzahl liegt bei 4950. Der interne Sensor in der Pumpe hat im Normalfall ein Grad weniger als der 2. Was aber klar ist, da die Pumpe ja nach dem 2. Radiator sitzt.  Der andere sitzt direkt nach dem ersten Radiator.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann passt das auch, daher war auch die Angabe mit dem DFS wichtig um zu sehen ob der Durchfluss auch da ist.
Wie weit die Pumpe dreht ist am ende vom Loop abhängig.


----------



## chaotium (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@iGameKurdan:

Watercool und Aquacomputer verwenden kein normales Glass, sondern Borosilikat Glass.
Bei XSPC steht nur normales Glas.


----------



## syrus700 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Thermal Grizzly Munis Pads? Lohnt sich der deutliche Aufpreis im Vergleich zu z.B. EKWB Thermal Pads, die dem Kühler beiliegen?

Danke
LG Syrus


----------



## v3nom (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frage ist was du mit den anderen Pads erreichen willst... Besser geht immer, aber dort wo Pads eingesetzt werden solltest du keine Temperaturprobleme haben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Deine 5000 U/min sind aber viel, ich komme vielleicht nur auf etwa 4700 U/min mit max. Drehzahl.
> Bei mir steigt die Temperatur nicht, zumindest ist mir bisher noch nichts der Gleichen aufgefallen.
> 
> Was mir aber bekannt ist das wenn so hohe Drehzahlen anliegen meist der Loop nicht frei läuft und was den Durchfluss hindert und dann sozusagen die Pumpe ohne was zu leisten in sich durch dreht. Denn dann pumpt sie nicht und dreht in sich mit hoher Drehzahl einfach nur durch. Ein Durchflussmesser wäre hier ggf. nützlich um den anliegenden Durchfluss ersehen zu können.
> ...



Ich habe bei mir getestet und komme auf 5100 U/min mit meiner Aquastream Ultimate, dabei hat sie zu 100% immer Wasser.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, habe ein Aquero 5LT gebraucht sehr günstig bekommen, dies ist in meinen Falt-PC in Verwendung.Da dieser jedoch zu 99% unter Linux betrieben wird, komme ich an die Daten der Aquasuite leider nicht heran.  
 Ich habe mir vorgestellt dass ein Vision Touch dieses Problem beseitigen könnte.
Aquacomputer VISION Touch mit internem USB-Kabel | Steuergeraete | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
 Hat da jemand Erfahrung?  

 Grüße Razzor


----------



## NiXoN (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

an welche Daten möchtest Du denn? Zum Einstellen oder zum Auslesen?

Wenn es zum Einstellen sein soll könnte man auch schauen dass mit einem Windows-PC konfiguriert, danach läuft er ja alleine.

Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, einfach mal Shoggy ne PM schreiben


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eingestellt habe ich es mir in einer VM  mir gehts um drei Daten WasserTemperatur, Umgebungstemperatur und DF und wenn man die Drehzahl sich anzeigen lassen kann why not


----------



## DOcean (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf jeden Fall den Support anschreiben ob das Display auch ohne Win noch was anzeigt... ich kann mir auch vorstellen das es immer über den PC bzw. über die SW geht...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der LT hat kein Display. 
Aber was spricht gegen Auslesung via VM? Alarmsignale könntest du auch über Schalt-/LED-Ausgang realisieren.


----------



## DOcean (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der LT hat kein Display.



er wollte ja auch ein extra Display (verlinkt) an den LT anschliessen


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT im Test – perfekter Massanzug fuer die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> er wollte ja auch ein extra Display (verlinkt) an den LT anschliessen



Mea culpa. Hatte dein Post auf das (fehlende) Display des Aquaero bezogen, nicht auf das Zubehör.
Das Vision kann meine Wissen nach seine Daten via Aquabus direkt beziehen, ist aber natürlich ebenfalls auf eine Konfiguration unter Windows angewiesen.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mea culpa. Hatte dein Post auf das (fehlende) Display des Aquaero bezogen, nicht auf das Zubehör.
> Das Vision kann meine Wissen nach seine Daten via Aquabus direkt beziehen, ist aber natürlich ebenfalls auf eine Konfiguration unter Windows angewiesen.



Hallo, wie sicher bist du dir ,dass die Daten stand alone über die Aquabusschnittstelle übertrtagen werden und diese direkt am Vision ausgibt?
Konfiguriert habe ich mir das 5LT schon in einer VM, nur bei einem Falt-Rechner kann ich nicht eine VM permanent im Hintergrund rennen lassen, nur weil ich die Daten aus der Aquasuite auslesen möchte.
Die Frage wird sein ob das Vision, das Service von der Aquasuite braucht um an die Daten heranzukommen.
Leider steht dazu nichts in der Bedienungsanleitung.........


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für solche Fragen ist Shoggy hier im Forum direkt erreichbar


----------



## NiXoN (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für solche Fragen ist Shoggy hier im Forum direkt erreichbar



wie ich auch schon sagte:



NiXoN schrieb:


> Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, einfach mal Shoggy ne PM schreiben




schreib ihn einfach mal an und da hast Du eine verlässliche Antwort von Hersteller in 1 oder 2 Tagen


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine info noch bezüglich Lüfter. Habe mir die neuen Artic P14, für meinen Falter-Rechner gekauft im Value Pack(5 stück) kommt ein Lüfter auf unter 5 euro 
Muss sagen, für den Preis - mehr als OK. Regelbereich liegt bei 2.1 bis 12 volt.
In meinem Fall werden diese auf einem Dicken 280er (6cm) verwendet, in einer push pull Konfiguration.
Bei knappen 3volt ~350rpm wird das Wasser nicht wärme als 28 grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23 Grad.(Cpu FX6300 @1,45 - 4,5ghz)



NiXoN schrieb:


> wie ich auch schon sagte:
> schreib ihn einfach mal an und da hast Du eine verlässliche Antwort von Hersteller in 1 oder 2 Tagen



Gerade gemacht


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Kleine info noch bezüglich Lüfter. Habe mir die neuen Artic P14, für meinen Falter-Rechner gekauft im Value Pack(5 stück) kommt ein Lüfter auf unter 5 euro
> Muss sagen, für den Preis - mehr als OK. Regelbereich liegt bei 2.1 bis 12 volt.
> In meinem Fall werden diese auf einem Dicken 280er (6cm) verwendet, in einer push pull Konfiguration.
> Bei knappen 3volt ~350rpm wird das Wasser nicht wärme als 28 grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23 Grad.(Cpu FX6300 @1,45 - 4,5ghz)
> ...



Man hört derzeit viel gutes von den neuen Arctic-Designs, werde mir sollte ich mich zu nem Mora durchringen wohl auch die als günstige Bestückung ansehen.


----------



## iReckyy (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich auch gerade mit Arctic P12 PWM eingedeckt, für knapp 5-6€/st sind die echt top, bei 500upm super leise. 
Kann man nur empfehlen.


----------



## chris-gz (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Kleine info noch bezüglich Lüfter. Habe mir die neuen Artic P14, für meinen Falter-Rechner gekauft im Value Pack(5 stück) kommt ein Lüfter auf unter 5 euro
> Muss sagen, für den Preis - mehr als OK. Regelbereich liegt bei 2.1 bis 12 volt.
> In meinem Fall werden diese auf einem Dicken 280er (6cm) verwendet, in einer push pull Konfiguration.
> Bei knappen 3volt ~350rpm wird das Wasser nicht wärme als 28 grad bei einer Raumtemperatur von 23 Grad.(Cpu FX6300 @1,45 - 4,5ghz)
> ...



Danke... Überlege mir gerade ob ich diese nehme. Sind schon ne Einsparung gegenüber den 5 Noiseblocker NB 140ger eloop...


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Habe mich auch gerade mit Arctic P12 PWM eingedeckt, für knapp 5-6€/st sind die echt top, bei 500upm super leise.
> Kann man nur empfehlen.



Es geht aber um die neuen Arctic PWM PST Lüfter


----------



## NixxonVII (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die ja anscheinend auch echt ordentlich performen. Mal schauen, was ich anstelle, wenn mein neues Case da ist. Lüfter sind da eigentlich schon drin SP 120 von Corasir glaube. Wenn die nichts sind dann werde ich mir auch mal die neuen von Arctic anschauen...


----------



## HACK3RS (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß jemand WAS GENAU alles beim "EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti RGB - Nickel + Acetal" leuchtet?

Bei der Ankündigung durch EK scheint es, als leuchtet das Geforce RTX-Logo, das EK-Logo und hinten ein breiter Streifen.
Auf der Internet-Seite sieht man aber nur noch den breiten Streifen, da die Fotos das Anschluss-Terminal nicht zeigen.
In diversen Tests geht auch niemand drauf ein, sie schreiben immer nur DASS es RGB-Beleuchtung hat...

Kann mir das jemand sagen?

P.S.: Wichtig: Es geht mir um die Acetal-Variante! NICHT (!!!) die Plexi-Variante...


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Es geht aber um die neuen Arctic PWM PST Lüfter



OH MEIN GOTT.., ich habs getan.. ich hab mir grad bei Kleinanzeigen so ne Art Mora gekauft... OH MEIN Gott.. ich brauch 120er Lüfter...


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

alles ok?


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> alles ok?



Bin unsicher.. spiele schon ewig mit dem Gedanken, und das Angebot war jetzt einfach zu verlockend.. jetzt muss ich mir für März nen neuen Loop überlegen, da ich den externen Radiator gern einfach "anhängen" möchte, die Kiste aber auch interne Radiatoren behalten soll... UND LÜFTER!!!! ICH BRAUCH LÜFTER!!!.. da isses schon wieder passiert...Viel schlimmer.. ich brauch mal eure Hilfe wie ich die Lüfter mit Strom versorge.. jemand ne Idee? Hab nochn Phanteks 3Pin Hub da, Steuerung würde über einen Anschluss am AE6 laufen...externes Netzteil oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radiator einfach anhängen mit Schnelltrennern. Gut sind die von EK. Nicht sexy, aber funktionieren und sind dicht! Und noch viel wichtiger, die verklemmen nicht.
Lüfter könnte man echt die Arctic PST nehmen, die hat der große Fluß im 5er Pack.
Lüfter kann man einfach an einen Hub hängen und diesen mit nem langen Kabel am Aquaero anschließen. Ich habe mir ein externes Kabel dafür gebaut, welches aber den Strom direkt vom PC NT bekommt (bei PWM Lüftern haben die eh immer nur 12V).


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Radiator einfach anhängen mit Schnelltrennern. Gut sind die von EK. Nicht sexy, aber funktionieren und sind dicht! Und noch viel wichtiger, die verklemmen nicht.
> Lüfter könnte man echt die Arctic PST nehmen, die hat der große Fluß im 5er Pack.
> Lüfter kann man einfach an einen Hub hängen und diesen mit nem langen Kabel am Aquaero anschließen. Ich habe mir ein externes Kabel dafür gebaut, welches aber den Strom direkt vom PC NT bekommt (bei PWM Lüftern haben die eh immer nur 12V).



Ist leider kein richtiger PWM-Hub, da muss ich mal gucken wie ich das löse, Habe noch 3 eLoops 12-PS in der Restekiste, spricht ausser die potentiell ungleiche drehzal was dasgegen die durch die Arctics zu ergänzen, dann bräuchte ich nur noch 6.. alles an ein PWM Signal und Strom aus dem Netzteil? Schnelltrenner hab ich mal günstig geschossen, habe ich also da, genauso Softtube Fittings und Absperrhahn um zwischen internem und erweiterten Loop umschalten zu können. Schafft das ne D5next durch 2x420er und den externen Radiator?


----------



## DARPA (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du hast nen Aquaero 6? Der hat 2.5 A pro Kanal. Das sollte doch für 9 Lüfter reichen.


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Schafft das ne D5next durch 2x420er und den externen Radiator?



Mit meinem Mora kein Problem. Der ist aber auch nicht restriktiv. kA was du dir gekauft hast?!


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Mit meinem Mora kein Problem. Der ist aber auch nicht restriktiv. kA was du dir gekauft hast?!


Phobya Nova 1080, etwas restriktiver als ein Mora.



DARPA schrieb:


> Du hast nen Aquaero 6? Der hat 2.5 A pro Kanal. Das sollte doch für 9 Lüfter reichen.


Mhh... guter Punkt...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Nova müsste eigentlich zu großen Teilen parallel durchströmt werden, also tendenziell weniger Widerstand als ein Mora haben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann ich auch bestätigen: Der Nova1080 inklusive eine Schnellkupplung haben nach der Einbindung in den Kreislauf den Durchfluss nur um ~7l/h reduziert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/527458-kurzer-erfahrungsbericht-kuehlleistung-2xmora-mora3-360-nova1080-60mm.html#post9672035





TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ist leider kein richtiger PWM-Hub, da muss ich  mal gucken wie ich das löse, Habe noch 3 eLoops 12-PS in der Restekiste,  spricht ausser die potentiell ungleiche drehzal was dasgegen die durch  die Arctics zu ergänzen, dann bräuchte ich nur noch 6.. alles an ein PWM  Signal und Strom aus dem Netzteil? Schnelltrenner hab ich mal günstig  geschossen, habe ich also da, genauso Softtube Fittings und Absperrhahn  um zwischen internem und erweiterten Loop umschalten zu können. Schafft  das ne D5next durch 2x420er und den externen Radiator?



Falls deine Kupplungen Probleme machen:

PLCD22006 - Stecker 9,5 mm Schlauchanschluss | PLC-Serie | CPC-Kupplungen / Colder Products | Schlauchverbindung | Schellen-Shop

PLCD17006 - Kupplung 9,5 mm Schlauchanschluss | PLC-Serie | CPC-Kupplungen / Colder Products | Schlauchverbindung | Schellen-Shop

Die sind nicht tropffrei, aber die ~1ml Flüssigkeit sind normalerweis kein Problem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...515417-cpc-schnellkupplungen.html#post9466553


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr auf die Schnelle Empfehlungen für einen CPU-Wasserkühler der bei Caseking im Angebot ist?

Mein Heatkiller IV Pro war heute der Meinung, sich eine der Schrauben von der Kühlplatte rund drehen zu lassen - die ich aber abschrauben muss, damit ich die Haltebügel von AMD auf Intel wechseln kann.

Maximale Kühlleistung ist gewünscht, im Idealfall auch eine Kompatibilität zu beiden Herstellern.

Oder doch erneut ein Heatkiller IV Pro? Da wäre die AMD-Version besser - er landet zwar auf einer 2011-CPU, ein Intel-Montagekit habe ich aber lose da.


----------



## Shooot3r (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen einem alc 360 st30 Radiator und dem alc 360 xt45 Radiator. Der 45 er ist ja 1,5 cm dicker. Hat der auch eine entsprechend höhere kühlleistung? Würde den mit 3 ek varder Lüfter kühlen. Möchte nämlich meinen 240er xt45 gegen den 360er tauschen. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der 45er ist leicht besser. Der Unterschied ist aber gering: Radiator Review Round Up 2016 - Page 5 of 10 - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Habt ihr auf die Schnelle Empfehlungen für einen CPU-Wasserkühler der bei Caseking im Angebot ist?
> 
> Mein Heatkiller IV Pro war heute der Meinung, sich eine der Schrauben von der Kühlplatte rund drehen zu lassen - die ich aber abschrauben muss, damit ich die Haltebügel von AMD auf Intel wechseln kann.
> 
> ...


Frage doch den Support bei Watercool an ob die auch die Schrauben als Ersatzteil haben, immerhin kann man sich die Bodebplatten auch einzeln ordern.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem ist ja nicht eine passende Schraube aufzutreiben, sondern die (zeitnah) rausdrehen zu können - geht nur mit rundem Schraubenkopf für mich nicht auf die Schnelle.


----------



## HACK3RS (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HACK3RS schrieb:


> Weiß jemand WAS GENAU alles beim "EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti RGB - Nickel + Acetal" leuchtet?
> 
> Bei der Ankündigung durch EK scheint es, als leuchtet das Geforce RTX-Logo, das EK-Logo und hinten ein breiter Streifen.
> Auf der Internet-Seite sieht man aber nur noch den breiten Streifen, da die Fotos das Anschluss-Terminal nicht zeigen.
> ...



Noch ein letzter Versuch ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht eine passende Schraube aufzutreiben, sondern die (zeitnah) rausdrehen zu können - geht nur mit rundem Schraubenkopf für mich nicht auf die Schnelle.


Rundem Schraubenkopf?
Also brauchst du einen Rund-Ohneschlitz-Dreher   
Das Ding ist also ausgenuckelt wo der Dreher greifen soll(Innensechskant, kreuzschlitz)? wenn ja, hilft da gut und gerne nen breites Gummiband.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die guten Hinweise.. ich Esel habe doch noch nen Splitty9 gefunden, insofern sollte das Thema PWM Hub damit geklärt sein. Die Schnelltrenner schau ich mir an, danke!

Bei der Anschaffung des Nova (50€ inkl. Versand) war es ganz klar ein Impulskauf. ich habe genug interne Radiator-Fläche, aber wenn mehr geht, warum nicht mehr verwenden? Zumal ich beim nächsten Wechsel dann auf ein handlicheres Case wechseln könnte, wenn ich denn wollte. Jetzt mal an die Mora/Nova Nutzer.. habt ihr eine Möglichkeit eingebaut, den externen Radiator abzutrennen und per Bypass / T-Stück den Loop rein intern zu betreiben? Abtrennung zur Wartung ist klar, aber ich bezweifle gerade für mich, dass ich jemals den Rechner bewege, und dann überhaupt einen geschlossenen Innenkreislauf brauche.. Wie sieht es da mit euren Erfahrungen aus? LAN Parties o.ä. mach ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da braucht man doch keinen MORA-Besitzer zu fragen. 

Die Möglichkeit wenn du den MORA/Nova und deine interne Wakü trennen willst heißt Trennkupplung wie du weißt. Der Trick an der Sache ist, auf der  einen Seite des Schlauches aus dem Case die Kupplung und auf der anderen Seite den Stecker zu machen. So kannst du den MORA/Nova vom Case trennen und die verbleibenden Schläuche am Case verbinden. So einfach ist das... 

Edit: So habe ich das mit meiner TT Symphony gemacht und das obwohl ich nicht zu irgendeiner LAN fahren wollte, einfach nur damit das ganze auch transportabel ist. Ich sag nur Umzugserleichterung...


----------



## v3nom (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So habe ich es auch. Ist auch einfacher nur den internen Kreislauf zu befüllen, den Mora kann man einfach so lassen und anhängen wenn die Luft im internen Loop raus ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sicher bist du dir ,dass die Daten stand alone über die Aquabusschnittstelle übertrtagen werden und diese direkt am Vision ausgibt?
> Konfiguriert habe ich mir das 5LT schon in einer VM, nur bei einem Falt-Rechner kann ich nicht eine VM permanent im Hintergrund rennen lassen, nur weil ich die Daten aus der Aquasuite auslesen möchte.
> Die Frage wird sein ob das Vision, das Service von der Aquasuite braucht um an die Daten heranzukommen.
> Leider steht dazu nichts in der Bedienungsanleitung.........



80 Prozent.
Shoggy sollte Anaben mit 100 Prozent bieten können.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht eine passende Schraube aufzutreiben, sondern die (zeitnah) rausdrehen zu können - geht nur mit rundem Schraubenkopf für mich nicht auf die Schnelle.



Ausdreher/linksdrehende Bohrer gibt's im Baumarkt. Man kann auch versuchen, einen schmalen Schlitzschraubendreher oder, wenn noch Reste des Inbus übrig sind, einen Torx in den Kopf zu hämmern. Aber da stehen die Chancen 50:50 das man im Anschluss neben einem kaputten Kühler noch einen kaputten Schraubendreher hat.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da braucht man doch keinen MORA-Besitzer zu fragen.
> 
> Die Möglichkeit wenn du den MORA/Nova und deine interne Wakü trennen willst heißt Trennkupplung wie du weißt. Der Trick an der Sache ist, auf der  einen Seite des Schlauches aus dem Case die Kupplung und auf der anderen Seite den Stecker zu machen. So kannst du den MORA/Nova vom Case trennen und die verbleibenden Schläuche am Case verbinden. So einfach ist das...
> 
> Edit: So habe ich das mit meiner TT Symphony gemacht und das obwohl ich nicht zu irgendeiner LAN fahren wollte, einfach nur damit das ganze auch transportabel ist. Ich sag nur Umzugserleichterung...



Verdammt.... das ist so einfach wie genial, und auch noch sauberer als die von mir geplante Umleitung.. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen halt nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ein AquaComputer Cuplex Kryos Next in Vollkupfer und mit Vernickelung geworden. Habe mir also gleich mal den Wunsch nach einem Vollmetallkühler erfüllt. 

Um den Heatkiller IV kümmere ich mich mal wenn ich Zeit habe.

So, nun aber erstmal zur Arbeit, gebastelt wird erst ab 22Uhr.


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin und sorry, wenn ich ich hier so nonchalant reingrätsche. Aber wir haben eine kleine kurze Frage und würden uns über Feedback aus der Community sehr freuen. Bearbeitung dauert unter 1 Minute, sollte also für jeden machbar sein.


>>>Ich bin ein Link zu einer Umfrage<<<

Danke schön


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Jakob: Packe bitte für ein deutsches Forum auch den deutschen Link in die Anfrage. Ihr habt das doch


----------



## DARPA (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mal mitgemacht


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WATERCOOL-Jakob schrieb:


> Moin und sorry, wenn ich ich hier so nonchalant reingrätsche. Aber wir haben eine kleine kurze Frage und würden uns über Feedback aus der Community sehr freuen. Bearbeitung dauert unter 1 Minute, sollte also für jeden machbar sein.
> 
> 
> >>>Ich bin ein Link zu einer Umfrage<<<
> ...


Ich habe doch gerne mal mitgemacht - und für Wärmeleitpaste gestimmt. 
Bei  Wasserkühlungen will ich maximale Performance - und bestenfalls muss  ich den Kühler nie wieder entfernen, weshalb für mich auch die  schlechtere Entfernbarkeit kein relevanter Nachteil ist. 

Elektrisch leitende Wärmeleitpasten sind zum Glück kaum relevant - außer man nutzt natürlich Flüssigmetall. 

Und was ich an Pads richtig hasse: Die schlechte "Montierbarkeit" bzw. Anwendung. Ich empfinde es als einfacher nen Tropfen WLP zu verschmieren anstatt Wärmeleitpads von einer Folie abzupopeln und dann noch die Schutzfolie abzupulen. Zumal Pads mit etwas Pech auch mal reißen und auch umständlicher zu ersetzen sind. 


@Jakob: Bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal eine Frage - kann man bei euch denn vom Heatkiller IV Pro die Schrauben für die Bodenplatte als Ersatzteil beziehen? Oder habt ihr ne Art Reparaturservice? Wie weiter oben zu lesen ist - ich habe es leider geschafft eine Schraube völlig rundzudrehen, weshalb mein Heatkiller IV Pro praktisch nur noch als AMD-Kühler nutzbar ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch für Paste gestimmt. Bei meinem Aquacomputer kryographics für die 1080Ti ist es bereits der Standard, das Probesitzen hat einen guten Kontakt zu allen Modulen gezeigt und die Temperaturvorteile sind auch belegt:


Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT im Test – perfekter Massanzug fuer die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti | igorsLAB – Seite 2 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland


Vermutlich ist dieser Test auch der Grund für diese Umfrage.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich wäre Paste besser, denn damit die sinnvoll nutzbar wird, muss der Abstand gering sein, und damit hat man ganz von alleine bessere Wärmeabfuhr und Temperaturen.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 80 Prozent.
> Shoggy sollte Anaben mit 100 Prozent bieten können.


https://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher...computer/downloads/manuals/VISION_deutsch.pdf

glaube dass ich meine Antwort schon gefunden habe, steht eh in der Benutzeranleitung 
Anscheinend einfach überflogen 

Ich Zitiere:


			
				Benutzeranleitung schrieb:
			
		

> 5.1. Konfiguration über USB-Verbindung
> Das VISION-Modul kann per USB-Schnittstelle mit dem PC verbunden werden und
> anschließend über die Software aquasuite konfiguriert werden. In der aquasuite
> stehen zudem umfangreiche Funktionen zur Darstellung und Protokollierung von
> ...


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann werden die Daten die mich interessieren per Aquabus übertragen - aquasi mein Standalone Betrieb


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ich habe auch abgestimmt, jedoch für die Pads. Diese lassen sich nach meiner Erfahrung einfach konstanter verarbeiten, besonders für ungeübte Anwender. Der Unterschied in der Kühlleistung ist mit modernen Pads nur noch marginal. Das wird auch der Grund sein, warum WC diese Umfange gestartet hat. Aber so sind die Vorlieben halt, verschieden! 
Ich denke man kann mit entsprechenden Padsets bei Kundengruppen bedienen. Einmal nur Pads für SpaWa und Ram, die CPU dann per Paste. Und dann, für alles Pads, nur müssen dann die SpaWa und Ram-Pads entsprechend dicker sein. Bin gespannt, wie die Lösung am Ende ausschaut.


----------



## chaotium (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Pads sind eigentlich besser, da sie ja nicht eintrocknen usw.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagt mal, sind Fehler in der Vernickelung in irgendeiner Art und Weise schädlich bzw. begünstigen die irgendeine Form von Verschleiß?
Stören tut mich der Fehler jetzt nicht, schließlich sieht man ihn nicht, aber nur mal so aus Interesse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ek hatte mal eine Serie wo das Nickel abgeblättert ist und überall im Kreislauf landete.
Das sieht aber erstmal nicht sonderlich schlimm aus. Halt nach 1-2 Wochen schauen ob sich was getan hat.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Zeit war nicht schön




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vernickeln hat ja noch nie in irgendeiner Art und Weise zur Funktion beigetragen, sonder ist eher eine optische Sache, gibt die Kühler ja schließlich auch als unvernickelte Kupfer-Variante.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Habe auch für Paste gestimmt. Bei meinem Aquacomputer kryographics für die 1080Ti ist es bereits der Standard, das Probesitzen hat einen guten Kontakt zu allen Modulen gezeigt und die Temperaturvorteile sind auch belegt:
> Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT im Test – perfekter Massanzug fuer die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti | igorsLAB – Seite 2 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> Vermutlich ist dieser Test auch der Grund für diese Umfrage.


Ja, das ist er wirklich


----------



## S754 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie oft sollte man die Wasserkühlung warten?
Kann ich die auch ohne Probleme 1-2 Jahre lang durchlaufen lassen?

Mit dem "danach" hab ich mich nicht wirklich beschäftigt bisher.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine lief jetzt 2 Jahre ohne was machen zu müssen.

Habe jetzt erst nach meinem Umbau mit meiner neuen CPU, MB und Grafikkarte eine kleine Wartung gemacht und das Kühlwasser ausgetauscht, sowie den CPU-Kühler zerlegt und gereinigt. Vier Schläuche musste ich ehe wegen dem neuen Mainboard austauschen da sich die Position der Grafikkarte etwas geändert hatte. Habe auf der Rückseite noch ein kurzes Stück Schlauch ausgetauscht da ich das ganze etwas anders verlegen wollte. Aber die Schläuche wären noch gut gewesen, so das ich sie nicht austauschen hätte müssen.

Mein Kühler war auch nur sehr leicht verunreinigt und nicht verstopft.
Natürlich habe ich ihn dennoch gereinigt da ich ihn einmal offen hatte.

Das ganze hatte ich schon erwartet das noch alles gut wäre, denn laut Durchfluss und der Temperaturen hatte ich keine Veränderungen ersehen können. 
Diese ganze Überwachung von Temperaturen und Durchfluss mag ggf. nicht billig sein, aber macht schon was aus um ersehen zu können ob sich was verschlechtert.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man machen, ich nehme dafür aber nur noch reines destilliertes Wasser, weil Fertiggemische oder aber Zusätze wie G48 immer zu Ausflockung führten.
Aktuell ist das Wasser bisschen über 2J. im Kreislauf, weil die letzte Aufrüstaktion, eine GTX1080, auch schon so alt ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht eine passende Schraube aufzutreiben, sondern die (zeitnah) rausdrehen zu können - geht nur mit rundem Schraubenkopf für mich nicht auf die Schnelle.



Bei solchen Problemen speziell bei den kleinen Schrauben im PC/Handy-Bereich nutze ich die hier:
Schraubenausdreher MICRO fuer beschaedigte Mini-Schrauben: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Hat bis dato immer funktioniert.

Edit:

Hier noch ein Test respektive ein "How to" für das verlinkte Set in bewegt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxhbJVySVZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kloanabua (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Servus,
Ich habe meine Wasserkühlung jetzt ein halbes Jahr im Betrieb und ich hab vorher mal gecheckt ob alles noch dicht ist.
Die ist optisch auch der Fall, aber mein Ausgleichsbehälter war nur noch halb voll.
Ist etwas Wasserverbrauch normal oder sind das die letzten Luftblasen die erst nach einiger Betriebszeit rausgehen?
Hab ihn jetzt wieder aufgefüllt, mal sehen ob sich die nächsten Monate noch etwas tut.

MfG Stefan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Völlig normal...


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Jakob: Bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal eine Frage - kann man bei euch denn vom Heatkiller IV Pro die Schrauben für die Bodenplatte als Ersatzteil beziehen? Oder habt ihr ne Art Reparaturservice? Wie weiter oben zu lesen ist - ich habe es leider geschafft eine Schraube völlig rundzudrehen, weshalb mein Heatkiller IV Pro praktisch nur noch als AMD-Kühler nutzbar ist.


Schick mir eine mail an support@watercool.de mit Problembeschreibung und Lieferadresse, dann schicken wir Dir ein neues Set.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist dieser Test auch der Grund für diese Umfrage.


Der Test und einige Reaktionen darauf waren der Anstoß, ja. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber im Januar einen unglaublichen Anstieg an "wie viel Wärmleitfähigkeit haben eure Pads" Anfragen gehabt - seit Weihnachten bis jetzt mehr als in ganz 2018 vorher. Ich weiß nicht genau, woher dieser plötzliche spike kommt, warum plötzlich dutzende Leute ein und die selbe Frage hatten und es auf reddit, in facebook Gruppen und in einigen Foren plötzlich riesige Diskussionen darum gab, die stock Wärmeleitpads durch leistungsfähigere zu ersetzen. Jedenfalls haben diese zwei Dinge uns dazu bewogen, uns einfach mal ein Stimmungsbild als Feedback von den Nutzern zu holen. 
Schließlich sind wir ja Teil dieser Community, und wollen euch am liebsten passgenau das liefern, was ihr euch wünscht


----------



## micindustries (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kloanabua schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich habe meine Wasserkühlung jetzt ein halbes Jahr im Betrieb und ich hab vorher mal gecheckt ob alles noch dicht ist.
> Die ist optisch auch der Fall, aber mein Ausgleichsbehälter war nur noch halb voll.
> Ist etwas Wasserverbrauch normal oder sind das die letzten Luftblasen die erst nach einiger Betriebszeit rausgehen?
> ...


Ganz normal, da wie von dir schon vermutet sich noch Luft im System bewegt und dann im AGB landet (und das Wasser natürlich da, wo vorher die Luft war). Solang du nocht schlagartig einen Wasserverlust hast, würd ich mir da keine Sorgen machen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WATERCOOL-Jakob schrieb:


> Schick mir eine mail an support@watercool.de mit Problembeschreibung und Lieferadresse, dann schicken wir Dir ein neues Set.
> 
> 
> Der Test und einige Reaktionen darauf waren der Anstoß, ja. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber im Januar einen unglaublichen Anstieg an "wie viel Wärmleitfähigkeit haben eure Pads" Anfragen gehabt - seit Weihnachten bis jetzt mehr als in ganz 2018 vorher. Ich weiß nicht genau, woher dieser plötzliche spike kommt, warum plötzlich dutzende Leute ein und die selbe Frage hatten und es auf reddit, in facebook Gruppen und in einigen Foren plötzlich riesige Diskussionen darum gab, die stock Wärmeleitpads durch leistungsfähigere zu ersetzen. Jedenfalls haben diese zwei Dinge uns dazu bewogen, uns einfach mal ein Stimmungsbild als Feedback von den Nutzern zu holen.
> Schließlich sind wir ja Teil dieser Community, und wollen euch am liebsten passgenau das liefern, was ihr euch wünscht



Zumindest in unseren Zugriffszahlen kann ich kein gesteigertes Interesse an Wärmeleitpads in den letzten Wochen feststellen. Vielleicht haben die Leute aber einfach alle schon die 11/18 gelesen. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-K...d-statt-Paste-Waermeleitpads-im-Test-1266390/


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WATERCOOL-Jakob schrieb:


> Schließlich sind wir ja Teil dieser Community, und wollen euch am liebsten passgenau das liefern, was ihr euch wünscht



So soll's sein . Ich hätte im Oberteil zukünftig gerne durchgängig transparentes PLEXIGLAS® GS antstatt Edelstahl: http://shop.watercool.de/WebRoot/Sa.../07F5/0A0C/05BA/DDEF/HK_IV_2080Ti_Acryl_1.jpg


----------



## WATERCOOL-Jakob (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> So soll's sein . Ich hätte im Oberteil zukünftig gerne durchgängig transparentes PLEXIGLAS® GS antstatt Edelstahl: http://shop.watercool.de/WebRoot/Sa.../07F5/0A0C/05BA/DDEF/HK_IV_2080Ti_Acryl_1.jpg


Dass DU das gerne hättest, wissen wir - aber da bist Du leider so ziemlich der Einzige :p Gabs da nicht mal den Versuch eines Sammelthreads im Luxx?

Spaß beiseite: wir mögen dieses Design nicht. Wir mögen sichtbare Gewinde und Schrauben im Plexiglas nicht. Wir mögen sichtbares PCB nicht. Wir mögen sichtbare Frässpuren in nicht flüssigkeitsdurchströmten Plexi nicht. Wir finden, eine komplett plane Plexifläche ist ein ziemlich langweiliges Design. 

Der Gründer und Chefdesigner von Watercool hat über die Jahre eine ziemlich eigene, einheitliche Designsprache entwickelt, mit der wir ziemlich glücklich sind. Die werden wir nicht ohne gewichtigen Anlass komplett über den Haufen werfen. Ausserdem zeigt ja die Konkurrenz klar, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind: das grundsätzliche Layout mit einem sichtbaren Fenster in der Mitte und einem Rahmen darum, dass wir mit der 980Ti eingeführt und der Pascal Generation verfeinert haben, wurde jetzt zur Turing Generation von nahezu allen anderen Herstellern kopiert! Wir werden also unser Design immer weiter entwickeln - aber reine Plexiflächen wird es von uns eher keine geben.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen, auch ich habe für die Paste gestimmt! Update zum Projekt "externer Radiator": Ich habe noch ein paar Füße sowie 2 5er Packungen Arctic P12 PWM PST erstanden, ich werde berichten, wie sich die Dinger so schlagen. Die Schnelltrenner sind bereits entsprechend präpariert.

Weiterhin arbeite ich an einem Upgrade meiner Beleuchtung im Zusammenhand mit dem aRGB Ausgang der D5Next.. der Plan sieht derzeit vor, das Steuersignal von der D5 zu holen und per Verstärkerplatine mehrere aRGB Lichtquellen per Aquasuite Schnittstelle zu steuern. Leider war Aquacomputer nicht zu einer Antwort bzgl. der Pin-Belegung zu bewegen, weshalb ich mir jetzt nen Stecker bestelle und selber durchmesse. Die Platine selber funktioniert einwandfrei im Mischbetrieb (Signal vom Bykski Controller auf Bykski DFM und Phanteks Halos Digital).


----------



## ForceScout (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die ganzen Mo-Ra User hätte ich mal ne kleine Frage, da wieder der bastelwahnsinn drängelt. 
Wie schließt ihr den Kreislauf wieder wenn der mora per schnell kupplung rausgenommen wird?
Mit nochmal Schnellkupplung mit nur Schlauch dazwischen
Oder 
Habt ihr mit nem Absperrhahn eine art Bypass vor der Kupplung gebaut? (hab ich mal bei einem User hier gesehen) 


Würde nämlich, wenn ich spontan irgendwann günstig nen Mo-Ra finde, mir einen zulegen ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:





Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da braucht man doch keinen MORA-Besitzer zu fragen.
> 
> Die Möglichkeit wenn du den MORA/Nova und deine interne Wakü trennen willst heißt Trennkupplung wie du weißt. Der Trick an der Sache ist, auf der  einen Seite des Schlauches aus dem Case die Kupplung und auf der anderen Seite den Stecker zu machen. So kannst du den MORA/Nova vom Case trennen und die verbleibenden Schläuche am Case verbinden. So einfach ist das...
> 
> Edit: So habe ich das mit meiner TT Symphony gemacht und das obwohl ich nicht zu irgendeiner LAN fahren wollte, einfach nur damit das ganze auch transportabel ist. Ich sag nur Umzugserleichterung...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so hab ich es auch. Schon weil die billigen Kupplungen sowieso eine bevorzugte Strömungsrichtung haben war die Stecker/Kupplung Anordnung klar. Dass man das ja dann auch prima zum Kurzschließen nutzen kann fiel mir erst beim Verbau auf  .


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir gehen auch zwei Schläuche hinten raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ForceScout schrieb:


> An die ganzen Mo-Ra User hätte ich mal ne kleine Frage, da wieder der bastelwahnsinn drängelt.
> Wie schließt ihr den Kreislauf wieder wenn der mora per schnell kupplung rausgenommen wird?
> Mit nochmal Schnellkupplung mit nur Schlauch dazwischen
> Oder
> Habt ihr mit nem Absperrhahn eine art Bypass vor der Kupplung gebaut? (hab ich mal bei einem User hier gesehen)



Die Möglichkeit des Trennens ist bereits aufgezeigt worden - bspw. Anhang oben. Ich persönlich habe eine Frontplatte auf der Stecker und Buchse aufgeschraubt sind. Wenn ich nun den Mora abnehme und nur mit dem internen Radis arbeiten möchte muss in der Tat ein Bypass vorhanden sein. Von daher einfach in Zu- und Abgang je ein T-Stück einsetzen und dieses dann mit Schlauch und einem Sperrhahn verbinden und bei Bedarf Öffnen oder Schließen.


----------



## ForceScout (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke euch!
Die Möglichkeit wie auf IICarus Foto ist mir in meinen müden nachtschicht Gedanken gar nicht gekommen ^^


----------



## v3nom (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mache ich genauso. Ich habe aber min noch 1m Schlauch extern und kann diesen locker verbinden.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Super, danke euch!
> Die Möglichkeit wie auf IICarus Foto ist mir in meinen müden nachtschicht Gedanken gar nicht gekommen ^^


Auf eine präzise Erklärung habe ich verzichtet wollen, da es ggf. nicht Jugendfrei wäre... 

Du verbaust Plus und Minus und verbindest die beiden zusammen. Am Mora baust du auch Plus und Minus und kannst sie daher auch direkt mit dem Gehäuse verbinden. Es gibt aber die Schnellanschlüsse mit Schottverschraubung, dann musst halt ein Schlauch wie von @v3nom genannt zwischen stecken. Ich habe mir keine zusätzlichen Schnellverbinder kaufen wollen und habe es halt anders geregelt.


----------



## v3nom (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nene, ich habe 1m Schlauch der aus dem Case nach draußen geht. Diese 1m sind lang genug um den Kreislauf mit den QDCs wieder zu verbinden.
Ist also wie bei dir 
Ein extra Set QDCs nutze ich zum ablassen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Assooo.... 

Habe ich heute auch so gemacht, denn ich habe mal mir so ein Winkeladapter an Auslass der Grafikkarte noch mit dran bauen wollen und bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die WLP aufgefrischt. Wollte auch schauen was für eine Pampa MSI da in Zusammenarbeit mit EK verbaut hat. Dazu wollte ich nicht meine komplette Kühlflüssigkeit ablassen so das ich schon öfters so gemacht habe wenn nur die Grafikkarte ausgebaut werden soll. Denn hier muss ich nur zusehen das die zwei Schläuche die zur Grafikkarte gehen leer bekomme.

Dazu habe ich einfach eine Schnellkupplung abgeschraubt und das Kühlwasser in einem Gefäß rein laufen lassen. Also Schlauch kommend von draußen zur Grafikkarte Einlass. Dann war der eine kurze Schlauch leer. Konnte dann den Schlauch und Anschluss von der Grafikkarte abnehmen und die Öffnung am Kühler mit einer Verschlussschraube verschließen. Dann den Rechner hingelegt damit das Kühlwasser aus dem Auslass was mit dem AGB verbunden ist von alleine in den AGB laufen kann. Damit hatte ich auch den zweiten Schlauch der Grafikkarte leer. Hier auch noch eine Verschlussschraube drauf und der Kühler konnte befüllt bleiben.

So konnte ich die Grafikkarte zerlegen ohne das mir was von der Kühlflüssigkeit aufs PCB läuft.
Die WLP war sehr fein und flüssig. Aber es war soviel drauf das es mir schon beim abnehmen des Kühlers was davon auf den PCB lief. Das sauber machen war dann sehr aufwendig weil da neben der GPU soviel WLP daneben war. Gefühlt war da fast eine Tube WLP drauf. 

Hat sich aber am ende gelohnt.
Zuvor hatte ich in der Regel Temperaturen um die 43°C und kam gelegentlich an die 46°C.
Nur seit einigen Tagen ging die Temperatur ab und zu sogar weiter auf die 47-48°C hoch. Zwar nicht immer, aber ab und zu.

Natürlich waren die Temperaturen immer noch unbedenklich, aber da ich den Schlauch wegen dem neuen Winkeladapter ehe abnehmen wollte habe ich mir mal das ganze genauer angeschaut.
Jetzt habe ich vorhin Overwatch eine ganze Stunde gespielt und über 41°C bin ich nicht gekommen. Das höchste was ich jetzt erreicht habe sind 42°C gewesen.

Schon komisch das MSI im Lieferumfang eine Tube EK-Tim WLP mit dabei hat. 

Habe auch diese WLP genutzt weil ich vor zwei Jahren als ich meine 1070 Grafikkarte auf Wasser umgebaut hatte eine MX-4 mit dieser EK WLP gegen getestet  hatte da sie im Lieferumfang des Kühlers auch dabei war. Ich habe damals festgestellt das die EK WLP besser war und ich etwa 5°C bessere Temperaturen hatte. Daher habe ich die selbe erneut verwendet und dabei auch den Kühler der CPU kurz abgenommen und die selbe WLP auch dort verwendet. Denn dort hatte ich vor zwei Monate nur eine MX-2 zur Hand.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WATERCOOL-Jakob schrieb:


> Schick mir eine mail an support@watercool.de mit Problembeschreibung und Lieferadresse, dann schicken wir Dir ein neues Set.


Schaue ich dann die Tage mal. Danke schonmal dafür. 
Muss ich dann nur noch zusehen, wie ich die Schraube rausgedreht bekomme... Das Problem ist wiegesagt nur eine Schraube, deren Kopf völlig rundgedreht ist. Ergo wäre nicht unbedingt das ganze Set (meist du die Schrauben, oder das ganze Montagekit?) fällig, sondern nur eine Schraube. Nur wäre es im Sinne des Vertrauens gut, wenn ich für vier Schrauben Ersatz bekommen würde. 

Leider muss ich dazusagen, hatte ich das Problem halt schon vorher, nämlich mit dem mitgelieferten Innensechskant-Schlüssel. 
Da hat es aber noch was gebracht, ein Torx-Bit in passender Größe zu verwenden. Das hat jetzt leider nicht mehr geklappt. 

Achja, weil eure Designsprache angesprochen wurde: Bitte behaltet die bei! EK fand ich sowieso schon immer pottenhässlich (die Velocity-CPU-Blöcke sind da eine Ausnahme) und auch AquaComputer ist teilweise gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber gerade die Designsprache vom Heatkiller IV sowohl als CPU- als auch GPU-Block finde ich richtig gut.

EDIT:

YEAH BOIIIIIIII

Hab es geschafft, die Schraube zu lösen. Ich habe einfach die drei anderen Schrauben rausgedreht und im Anschluss mit sanfter Gewalt die Bodenplatte vom Kühlergehäuse gedreht - dabei hat sich die Schraube mitgedreht.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Update zu den Arctics. Ich habe sie gestern erhalten und auf den Nova geklöppelt. Einmal 12V ungedrosselt dran und keinerlei Lager oder Motor-Geräusche.. Druck ist da, wenn das also so ruhig bleibt, spricht nix gegen den doch recht günstigen Lüfter!


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Dann regel die mal runter und lausche, was sie dann sagen (schschschsch ratatatatatata schschschsch ratatatatata)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Dann regel die mal runter und lausche, was sie dann sagen (schschschsch ratatatatatata schschschsch ratatatatata)?


Das sind ja auch die F12 
Ich habe in meinem Rechner 7x die P12 drin, und da hört man nichts!


----------



## v3nom (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo Kumpel hat auch 6x die P14 und diese auf nahezu lautlos geregelt. Und der ist empfindlich


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Achso, die so richtig große gedrehte Schaufeln haben.

Bin damals recht schnell von den 120er auf dem Nova, zu 180er Lüftern gewechselt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde an meinem Nova nix anderes mehr dran bauen wollen.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Euer Feedback über die Arctic P-Serie hört sich ja sehr sehr gut an. 
Ich überlege aktuell halt auch, die Phobya Nano-G Silent 14 an meinem MO-RA zu ersetzen - die sind auch nicht gerade wirklich leise. Oder ich erwarte zu viel... 

Irgendwie komme ich halt nicht auf den Gedanken von größeren Lüftern klar. Ich kann deren Leistungsfähigkeit im Vergleich zu mehreren kleineren Lüftern überhaupt nicht einschätzen - jedoch werden die großen Lüfter in der Spitze echt laut.
Für meinen MO-RA3 420 käme ja durchaus der Noctua NF-A20 in Betracht - für 200mm-Lüfter übrigens sogar echt billig. 

Richtig ätzend finde ich übrigens die Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm - habe drei Stück davon im Case verbaut, zwei davon rattern extrem (und die angegebenen 11dBA sind wohl bei Stillstand gemessen worden... :fresse). 
Lustig: Das Rattern konnte ich mindern, indem ich die Rotoren entfernt habe und irgendeine steinharte Masse aus den Rotornarbe gekratzt habe. 

Achja: Falls ihr es net gelesen habt, aber ich habe die Schraube an meinem Heatkiller IV gelöst bekommen. Mal sehen, wann und wie Watercool antwortet. 
Ich werde aber mindestens zum Test nochmal den Kryos gegen den Heatkiller tauschen - optisch gefällt mir der Heatkiller jedenfalls besser...


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von laut kann ich nicht wirklich sprechen, ich habe hier ne sehr stille Bude, gemessen auf'm Tisch also ca. 30cm entfernt vom Radi (die 4 180er laufen bei 500U/min) sind es im Mittel 28dB.

Als Vergleich: wenn ich meine G Pro über das Stoff Mauspad schiebe resultiert das in 32dB, und wenn ich in die Tasten der mech. Tastatur tippe gibt's gerne Auscchläge jenseits von 40dB.


----------



## v3nom (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe meine 140er eLoops (die sind schon recht leise) auf dem Mora durch die NF-A20 ersetzt. Hat sich def. gelohnt. Schnell drehen müssen die 200er auch nicht, da würden die auch hörbar, ja.


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ick bin schon uffjerecht! Im Moment friert mir in der Garage leider jeder Loop ein, aber im Frühjahr wird wieder geschraubt. Dann heisst es Primo Mod [hier stylischen Namen einsetzen] v2!!! Mit externem Radiator Nova 1080 und 2x420 intern... überlege schon fast den unteren 420er gegen nen 280er zu tauschen, aber was soll ich mit dem gewonnenen Platz?


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ick bin schon uffjerecht! Im Moment friert mir in der Garage leider jeder Loop ein, aber im Frühjahr wird wieder geschraubt. Dann heisst es Primo Mod [hier stylischen Namen einsetzen] v2!!! Mit externem Radiator Nova 1080 und 2x420 intern... überlege schon fast den unteren 420er gegen nen 280er zu tauschen, aber was soll ich mit dem gewonnenen Platz?


Phanteks Enthoo Primo i guess?
Da kannst dann die Blende wieder hin machen, sieht besser aus


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WATERCOOL-Jakob schrieb:


> Dass DU das gerne hättest, wissen wir - aber da bist Du leider so ziemlich der Einzige :p Gabs da nicht mal den Versuch eines Sammelthreads im Luxx?
> 
> Spaß beiseite: wir mögen dieses Design nicht. Wir mögen sichtbare Gewinde und Schrauben im Plexiglas nicht. Wir mögen sichtbares PCB nicht. Wir mögen sichtbare Frässpuren in nicht flüssigkeitsdurchströmten Plexi nicht. Wir finden, eine komplett plane Plexifläche ist ein ziemlich langweiliges Design.
> 
> Der Gründer und Chefdesigner von Watercool hat über die Jahre eine ziemlich eigene, einheitliche Designsprache entwickelt, mit der wir ziemlich glücklich sind. Die werden wir nicht ohne gewichtigen Anlass komplett über den Haufen werfen. Ausserdem zeigt ja die Konkurrenz klar, dass wir auf dem richtigen Weg sind: das grundsätzliche Layout mit einem sichtbaren Fenster in der Mitte und einem Rahmen darum, dass wir mit der 980Ti eingeführt und der Pascal Generation verfeinert haben, wurde jetzt zur Turing Generation von nahezu allen anderen Herstellern kopiert! Wir werden also unser Design immer weiter entwickeln - aber reine Plexiflächen wird es von uns eher keine geben.





Alles gut, voraussichtlich werden auch alle glücklick: [Anfi-tec] -- Produktvorstellungen - Support - Feedback - Seite 2



> Deckel aus Acryl, machen wir grundsätzlich nicht, das könnte in  Einzelfällen Risse bekommen und Anfi-tec Kühler bekommen keine Risse!!!
> Tempern wäre ne Möglichkeit, das dauert aber bei der Materialstärke mehrere Stunden.
> Aber keine Sorge, es ist eine Version aus Makrolon/Polycarbonat in  Planung. Das macht den kühler zwar etwas teurer, ist aber die beste  Lösung.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Info zum Vision: es geht auch ohne windows Dienst  Die Aquabussschnitstelle übergibt sauber die Daten(dazu braucht man dann fürs Vision ein extra Kabel)


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Phanteks Enthoo Primo i guess?
> Da kannst dann die Blende wieder hin machen, sieht besser aus



Ja Phanteks.. und nänänänänänänä die Blende bleibt draussen, sonst sieht man die HK Tube nicht. Ist aber mittlerweile auch "teilverblendet" in dem Bereich, habe aber keine aktuellen Fotos im Wakübilderfred gepostet...


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ja Phanteks.. und nänänänänänänä die Blende bleibt draussen, sonst sieht man die HK Tube nicht. Ist aber mittlerweile auch "teilverblendet" in dem Bereich, habe aber keine aktuellen Fotos im Wakübilderfred gepostet...


Ich benutze die Blende um meine Grauenhafte Verschlauchung zu verbergen 
Hatte da so meine Probleme bei den 2x240er in der Front.

Gesamt verbaut:
1x360 oben
1x280 unten
2x240 vorne
Insgesamt Schlauchlänge ~3,5-4m

Ich bin da einfach auf keinen grünen Draht gekommen, das schön zu verschlauchen


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Blende um meine Grauenhafte Verschlauchung zu verbergen
> Hatte da so meine Probleme bei den 2x240er in der Front.
> 
> Gesamt verbaut:
> ...



Bei mir jeweils 1x 420 oben und unten, der obere ein XFlow.. trotzdem habe ich mittlerweile wieder eine bessere Idee wie ich die Tubes setze.. Ausserdem werde ich die Grafikkarte aus der Vertikalen wieder in die Horizontale holen, allein aus Wartungsgründen wenn ich mal an die M.2 NVMEs auf dem Board ranmuss. Mit dem Nova könnte ich auch mindestens einen 420er abschaffen, aber dann wird es so leer in dem Schrank... also kommt der einfach zusätzlich und gut ist...


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denkt ihr euch auch manchmal: Boah, ne neue Grafikkarte wär schon geil....ach neee....kein Bock die Wakü aufzumachen und den Kühler zu wechseln. 
Oder bin ich da der Einzige? 

Ist halt schon mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist eigentlich das Haupt-Gegenargument gegen die Radeon VII bei mir 
Ich hatte mir für meine V56 Nano extra nen Block aus China Importiert


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja dann auf jeden Fall noch länger behalten, sonst hat sich der Block doch gar nicht rentiert


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr euch auch manchmal: Boah, ne neue Grafikkarte wär schon geil....ach neee....kein Bock die Wakü aufzumachen und den Kühler zu wechseln.
> Oder bin ich da der Einzige?
> 
> Ist halt schon mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden.



Gerade erst gestern abend wieder, als ich eine 1080 Arctic Storm in meiner Umgebung bei Kleinanzeigen erspäht hatte....


----------



## spl1ce (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr euch auch manchmal: Boah, ne neue Grafikkarte wär schon geil....ach neee....kein Bock die Wakü aufzumachen und den Kühler zu wechseln.
> Oder bin ich da der Einzige?
> 
> Ist halt schon mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden.




Ich warte quasi auf die Radeon 7 und dazu passende Kühler damit ich endlich auf Wakü umbauen kann


----------



## S754 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst wirklich, dass sich das lohnt? Immerhin ist der Abstand zur Vega 64 nicht wirklich groß....und ein sehr gutes Modell hast du dazu auch noch. (anhand deiner Signatur)


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist wohl eher der Haben-Wollen-Faktor, denke ich.
Selbst mit der 64 geht noch mehr, den FS-Score hab ich ja schon fast mit V56 und R5 1600, viel fehlt da nicht


----------



## spl1ce (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher der Haben-Wollen-Faktor, denke ich.
> Selbst mit der 64 geht noch mehr, den FS-Score hab ich ja schon fast mit V56 und R5 1600, viel fehlt da nicht



Das und weil sich 2 jüngere Geschwister immer schon um die Karten von mir streiten  

Unter Luft bekomm ich da vll noch 100 Punkte mehr und dann ist Ende. Hab schon einiges Probiert aber die Temps setzten mir iwie Grenzen.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr euch auch manchmal: Boah, ne neue Grafikkarte wär schon geil....ach neee....kein Bock die Wakü aufzumachen und den Kühler zu wechseln.
> Oder bin ich da der Einzige?
> 
> Ist halt schon mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden.



So ähnlich, aber wenn ich dann den Preis sehe - wird mir eher  schlecht  Dachte damals, dass die GPX Kühler von Alphacool eine gute Lösung sind, nur der Kühler bremst schon massiv. Wird es passiv designs auch in zukunft in der Fülle geben? Nur mal ein einfaches rechen BSP, damals bei gutem Wind, die RX480 - knapp vor dem Erscheinen der RX580 (8gb), um schlappe 210 ergattert. Dann um 90 euro den Kühler. Waren in Summe 300.(mit knappen 1,2 vcore geht die bis 1,5 ghz)
Wo sind wir heute? Der Miningboom hat eine Preisinflation in Gpusektor ausgelöst + den Mangel an Konkurenz. Leider sind diese Oligopole nicht gut für uns Konsumenten 
Als ich den Preis einer 2060 gesehen habe, musste ich dreimal hinschauen bei einer 2080 fehlen mir einfach nur mehr die Worte................


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So schlimm ist ein Graka-Umbau nun auch nicht. Die Überwurfmuttern abschrauben, ein Gefäß unter die Grafikkarte und vorsichtig die Schläuche abziehen. 
Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kauft man sich Normstopfen - hatte bisher aber nicht den Bedarf gehabt (habe letztens das Stückchen Schlauch von der Slotblendendurchführung zur GPU getauscht, weil die GPU im aktuellen Board einen Slot höher sitzt wie beim X470-Pro und ich dadurch Zug auf der GPU hatte...). 

Übrigens hat mir Watercool letzte Woche neue Schrauben für meinen Heatkiller IV Pro auf den Weg geschickt. Leider waren die auch heute noch nicht da - aber es eilt ja nicht.
Ich bin dann nur mal gespannt, wie sich der Heatkiller gegen den Cuplex kryos NEXT schlägt. Der Heatkiller gefällt mir optisch doch ne ganze Spur besser...


----------



## IICARUS (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe letztens innerhalb von nur einer Stunde die Grafikkarte ausgebaut, zerlegt und wieder eingebaut.
So viel ist es auch nicht wenn gewusst wie. Denn ich habe dazu noch nicht mal das ganze Kühlwasser dazu ablassen müssen.

Habe einfach die Schnellkupplung was von außen zur Grafikkarte geht abgeschraubt und dann das Kühlwasser abgelassen, dann das Schlauch von der Grafikkarte abgemacht und zur Sicherheit ein Stopfen im Schlauch gesteckt. Anschluss abgeschraubt und eine Verschlussschraube am Kühler eingeschraubt damit aus der Grafikkarte beim herausnehmen nicht raus kommen kann. Die andere Seite habe ich nur durch hinlegen des Gehäuse leer bekommen, da dann der Anschluss der zum AGB geht oben liegt und das Kühlwasser von alleine aus dem Schlauch in den AGB läuft. Auch hier dann auf selbe weiße Schlauch ab und Verschlussschraube drauf und schon konnte ich die Grafikkarte ausbauen und zerlegen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir kann ich mit 2 Stunden rechnen. Da ich Rohre habe, ist das schon bescheiden. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mit Schlauch ist es das einfacher.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich bin dann nur mal gespannt, wie sich der Heatkiller gegen den Cuplex kryos NEXT schlägt. Der Heatkiller gefällt mir optisch doch ne ganze Spur besser...


Du wirst wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied merken 

Siehe: [Review] 17 Jahre alter AC Cuplex vs. 220W


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So liebe Gemeinde, ich benötige für meinen Systemumbau nochmal eure aktive Mithilfe. Hätte jemand Detailbilder eines RGBpx Stripes für mich bzgl. der Belegung der Anschlüsse? Ziel ist es, wie bereits vor ein paar Tagen genannt, die Aquasuite als dRGB Controller mittels des D5NExt Ausgangs zu nutzen.Dazu bräuchte ich aber die Pin Belegung des Anschlusses, um die reine Datenleitung zu isolieren und ggf. auch Rückschlüsse auf die verwendeten dRGB LEDs zu bekommen. Aquacomputer möchte mir diese Daten leider nicht mitteilen.


----------



## DOcean (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da die einzeln ansteurbar sind wird es VCC/DATA/GND sein, alles andere würde mich wundern (laut Bildern hat das Ding aber 4 Pins daher wird wohl noch einer ohne Funktion dabei sein)

Die LEDs selber haben nur 4 Anschlüsse VCC/DIN/DOUT/GND wird das sein...


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf dir von Aqua Computer das Farbwerk, damit kannst auch alles ausgiebig mit der Aquasuite steuern.
Oder sofern alles mit auf dem Board bereits vorhanden ist, halt mit dem Board. 

Dir ist nicht bekannt wie hoch das ganze belastet werden kann und schließt du was falsch an ist deine Pumpe futsch, daher wirst du solche Informationen auch nicht von AC bekommen, da sie sich nicht mit beteiligen solltest du dir was dabei beschädigen.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kauf dir von Aqua Computer das Farbwerk, damit kannst auch alles ausgiebig mit der Aquasuite steuern.
> Oder sofern alles mit auf dem Board bereits vorhanden ist, halt mit dem Board.
> 
> Dir ist nicht bekannt wie hoch das ganze belastet werden kann und schließt du was falsch an ist deine Pumpe futsch, daher wirst du solche Informationen auch nicht von AC bekommen, da sie sich nicht mit beteiligen solltest du dir was dabei beschädigen.



Ich habe 2 Farbwerke in Betrieb, das Farbwerk unterstützt keine digitalen LEDs. Weiterhin greife ich ausschließlich das Datensignal ab, wie oben geschrieben, es liegt damit keine Last an der Pumpe an, dazu habe ich ein für mich angefertigtes Board mit 10A Sicherung. Das klappt einwandfrei mit z.B. einem Bykski Controller im Mischbetrieb mit allen mir bekannten WS2811 / WS2812 Produkten (Bykski Waterblock, Halos Lux Digital). AC hat nie ein Problem, ihre Pin Belegungen für andere Anschlüße (die man auch überstromen könnte wenn mans drauf anlegt) offen zu legen, demnach fand ich es doch etwas schade, als ich keine Antwort erhielt, aber darum soll es erstmal nicht gehen.

@DOcean, danke, das war auch meine Vermutung, gut möglich, dass ich in meinem Schnellversuch den "toten" Pin getroffen habe. Du bist also auch der Meinung, das es nur Pin 2 oder 3 sein kann?


----------



## DOcean (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie die Belegung ist weiß ich nicht, würde aber auch vermuten 2 oder 3 ist Daten...

Sonst Datenblatt von einer WS2811 plus Mulitimeter und nachmessen


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Wie die Belegung ist weiß ich nicht, würde aber auch vermuten 2 oder 3 ist Daten...
> 
> Sonst Datenblatt von einer WS2811 plus Mulitimeter und nachmessen



Grummel.. na gut..weisst du wo ich das Ding gelassen habe, ist seit dem Umbau meiner Garage irgendwie flüchtig... Bei Interesse berichte ich gern weiter.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir letztes auch wieder einen kaufen müssen, da ich meinen auch seit unserem Umzug vor 7 Jahren nicht mehr finden konnte. Liegt irgendwo im Keller herum, aber bevor wir da alles ausräumen habe ich mir ein neues gekauft.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 2080 Ti und dem EK Vector bezüglich der Temperaturen?

Meine 2080 Ti hat beim Spielen bei ca. 35°C Wassertemp ca. 70°C. Mit 80% PowerTarget sind das immer noch um die 60°C.
Kommt mir etwas viel vor..


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe das Gefühl das die neuen RTX Karten etwas heißer laufen als die Pascal.
Meine 1070 Grafikkarte habe ich auch auf 43°C gekühlt bekommen. Meine neue 2080 kommt jedoch bis auf 46-47°C.
Kommt aber auch aufs Spiel an und wie stark sie ausgelastet wird.

Wobei sich meine Wassertemperatur nicht verändert hat, ich komme momentan immer noch auf etwa 29°C.
Auf der 1070 Grafikkarte hatte ich auch ein EK Kühler drauf und bei der 2080er ist von MSI auch von Werk aus ein EK Kühler drauf.
Habe letztens auch die WLP ausgetauscht was etwas ausgemacht hatte. Bin aber jetzt nach knapp 2 Wochen wieder auf meine 46°C.

Die 2080 Ti wird da sicherlich noch etwas heißer werden.
Aber was ich so hier gelesen habe sollen die Kühler von Water Cool besser kühlen.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine 1070 zieht ja auch viel weniger Strom aus der Dose. Auf 260W (und bis zu 292W, wenn man es drauf anlegt... )habe ich meine ehemalige 1070Ti definitiv nie bekommen, bei 217W hat das VBIOS eh abgeregelt.
Und eine 1070 brauchts zweifelsfrei noch weniger Strom...


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist richtig und meine 2080 zieht ja im Vergleich zur 1070 mehr Watt, aber nicht so viel wie die Ti natürlich.
Ich komme im Schnitt um die 200-270 Watt. Über 290 Watt habe ich bei mir noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## v3nom (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 2080 Ti und dem EK Vector bezüglich der Temperaturen?
> 
> Meine 2080 Ti hat beim Spielen bei ca. 35°C Wassertemp ca. 70°C. Mit 80% PowerTarget sind das immer noch um die 60°C.
> Kommt mir etwas viel vor..



Hier ist ein Review zu dem Block: EK Waterblocks EK RTX 2080 Ti RGB im Test – Custom Loop Wasserkuehlung und ein Showdown bei 380 Watt | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Ich habe den Block von Watercool und astreine Temperaturen (Delta 10K beim zocken und OC). Bei dir stimmt definitv etwas nicht! Du hast ein 35°C Delta zwischen Wasser und GPU, das ist viel zu hoch!!!
- Richtige Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben benutzt
- Folie vom Kühler abgezogen
- genug WLP benutzt
- richtige WLPads benutzt an den entsprechenden Stellen (Stichwort: unterschiedliche Dicke)
- richtig angeschlossen (In / Out fürs Wasser)
- genügend Durchfluss


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schrauben für meinen Heatkiller lagen heute im Briefkasten. Inklusive neuem Innensechskant-Schlüssel. 
Danke dir, Jakob!


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem hat sich gelöst.

Traue es mich kaum zu sagen, aber ich habe die falschen Schrauben benutzt. Diese waren zu lang, wodurch nicht genügend Kontakt entstand.
Die ganz kurzen 4mm Schrauben waren die Richtigen. Habe bei der Gelegenheit gleich die WLP durch Flüssigmetall ersetzt. Nun habe ich bei 36°C Wasser eine GPU-Temp. von 42- max. 43°C. TOP!


----------



## v3nom (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Top! Wie sehen die Temps aus mit 120% Power Target und FurMark oder nem andern krassen Test?
Ich hab auch Liquid Metal drauf, aber so ein gutes Delta schaff ich nicht.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Top! Wie sehen die Temps aus mit 120% Power Target und FurMark oder nem andern krassen Test?
> Ich hab auch Liquid Metal drauf, aber so ein gutes Delta schaff ich nicht.



Werde ich heute Nachmittag gleich mal testen wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## TheAbyss (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Das Problem hat sich gelöst.
> 
> Traue es mich kaum zu sagen, aber ich habe die falschen Schrauben benutzt. Diese waren zu lang, wodurch nicht genügend Kontakt entstand.
> Die ganz kurzen 4mm Schrauben waren die Richtigen. Habe bei der Gelegenheit gleich die WLP durch Flüssigmetall ersetzt. Nun habe ich bei 36°C Wasser eine GPU-Temp. von 42- max. 43°C. TOP!



Sehr gut! Wollte mich auch noch dazu melden, dass meine 980TI mit PT 120% wohl in ähnliche Regionen kommt wie die 2080, aber ich habe auch Delta T 10 Grad unter Last. Schön dass es sich geklärt hat.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So!
Ich kann bei der XC Ultra das Powerlimit auf 130% anheben.
Die 2080 Ti zieht damit bis zu 340 Watt (im Durchschnitt aber eher so um die 300) und wurde nach einer halben Stunde BF V maximal 50°C warm. Die Wassertemperatur betrug knapp unter 38°C.

Ein immer noch ziemlich guter Wert wie ich finde.
Aber ist scshon hart was die 2080 Ti an Strom frisst.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen 80% Powertarget. Dort liegt der Verbrauch bei knapp über 200 Watt und die Leistsung ist fast gleich (ohne OC)


----------



## v3nom (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo passt. Da habe ich ziemlich ähnliche Werte. Top!


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

300W bekommt man doch easy weggekühlt 
Als Veganer mit Hard-OC Ambitionen bin ihc das gewohnt 
Max. Verbrauch, was ich mal gegangen bin waren 450W auf meiner Nano


----------



## TheAbyss (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh ich fühle mich jetzt viel besser, meine 980TI ist ein Spritsparwunder!


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Oh ich fühle mich jetzt viel besser, meine 980TI ist ein Spritsparwunder!


Wobei der Leistungsunterschied von ~230W auf 300W ~10% -15~ sind.
Von 300 auf 450W kommen ~5% mehr rüber


----------



## Shooot3r (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Das Problem hat sich gelöst.
> 
> Traue es mich kaum zu sagen, aber ich habe die falschen Schrauben benutzt. Diese waren zu lang, wodurch nicht genügend Kontakt entstand.
> Die ganz kurzen 4mm Schrauben waren die Richtigen. Habe bei der Gelegenheit gleich die WLP durch Flüssigmetall ersetzt. Nun habe ich bei 36°C Wasser eine GPU-Temp. von 42- max. 43°C. TOP!


Ich komme bei meiner 2080 mit ek Kühler auf 50 Grad bei bf v. Das höchste waren 51. Wassertemperatur ist dabei bei 35-36 Grad. Dasselbe Spiel hatte ich schon bei meiner 1080 mit ek Kühler. Exakt die selben Temperaturen. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In BF5 komme ich auch bis zu 47°C mit meiner 2080er.
Bei mir ist von MSI bereits ein EK Kühler verbaut.

In Overwatch komme ich auf die 43°C, aber hier habe ich die FPS auf 120 gesetzt da ich nur 120 Hz habe.
Daher wird die Grafikkarte hier nicht die volle Auslastung wegen der Limitierung erreichen.


----------



## TheAbyss (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wobei der Leistungsunterschied von ~230W auf 300W ~10% -15~ sind.
> Von 300 auf 450W kommen ~5% mehr rüber



...na das lohnt sich ja bei 300W zu 450W *hust*....


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Jünger des nassen Elements,

da ihr bekannter Maßen sehr in eurer Tun vertieft seit, möchte ich euch kurz auf die Schulter klopfen und auf eine feine Aktion hinweisen, in der es eure neuen Systeme für das Wohl der Allgemeinheit krachen lassen können.

Klick mich >> *Folding @ Home 2019: Corsair-Faltwoche mit tollen Preisen ab 4. Februar*

Hier wird eine Woche lang mit CPU und/oder GPUs die Krebs Grundlagenforschung unterstützt. Unter allen Teilnehmern werden nach Losprinzip ordentliche Preise unter den Teilnehmern verteilt. Je mehr Punkte generiert werden, umso höher die Chance auf einen Gewinn. Und da steht ihr mit den neuen GPUs sehr gut da. Also ran und mitgemacht!

Möge der Admin noch ein Weilchen mit den Vorbereitungen seines Rechners zu Faltwoche beschäftigt sein, denn er ist auch herzlich eingeladen 

Allen immer zwei Fingerbreit Flüssigkeit im AGB.

Danke.

Grüße
brooker


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe heute morgen mal den Kryos NEXT wieder gegen den Heatkiller IV Pro getauscht.
Vorhin mal nen kurzen Test gemacht, im Schnitt hat der Heatkiller IV Pro exakt gleich abgeschnitten - dafür habe ich beim Kryos NEXT Kryonaut-Paste genutzt, die ja (angeblich) besser sein soll. 

Mal schauen... Eventuell spiele ich auch noch etwas mit der Ausrichtung vom Block rum. Oder teste nochmal den Kryos NEXT mit MX-4-Wärmeleitpaste. 
Eins muss ich aber sagen: Das Montagesystem des Heatkiller IV Pro für Sockel 2011/2011-3/2066 ist jetzt im Vergleich zu denen von den Sockeln 115x oder AM4 nicht so dolle gelöst...


----------



## JHpaahshuah (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Jungs...
Darf ich hier mal ne Frage einwerfen?

Und zwar wollte ich an meiner Aquaero die Raumtemperatur bzw die Umgebungsluft messen lassen. Einfach um ein delta Raum/Wasser zu haben und darauf hin die Lüfter zu regeln. Im Moment läuft alles nur über die Wassertemperatur.

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie mache ich das am dümmsten? Einfach einen Fühler hinten im Gehäuse baumeln lassen? 
Oder sollte ich es nach draußen legen und irgendwie schützen? 
Oder stell ich mir das einfach zu kompliziert vor? xD


----------



## Monzy82 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem CPU Block Phanteks C350i sammeln sich immer wieder rosa steine woran kann das liegen radiator voll Kupfer cpu Block vernickelt 
Kupfer
Ich nutze dp Ultra vom aquacomputer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War da zuvor was anderes befüllt? Für mich sieht es fast nach Weichmacher aus, was durch die LEDs rosa wirkt.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Monzy82 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> War da zuvor was anderes befüllt? Für mich sieht es fast nach Weichmacher aus, was durch die LEDs rosa wirkt.
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Ja destilliertes Wasser für eine kurze Zeit


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sind das wirklich steine? hätte das fast für Luftblasen gehalten....


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destilliertes Wasser ist kein Problem, mir ging es nur darum ob was anderes mal als Fertiggemisch drin war, da es auch reagieren kann wenn mit was anderem gemischt wird.


----------



## S754 (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin gerade dabei meinen PC optisch etwas herzurichten.
Habe bereits ein Seitenpanel mit Fenster für mein Fractal Design R5 gekauft, allerdings noch relativ unspektakulär.
Es fehlt noch die Beleuchtung. Wie beleuchtet ihr eure WaKü? Kaltkathodenröhren? LEDs? RGB? Steuerungen? Apps? etc. etc. Es gibt zu viel Auswahl


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn es viel blink blink sein soll -> "digitale" RGB Stripes (einzeln ansteuerbare RGB LEDs)
"nur" eine Farbe -> "normale" RGB LED Stripes (alle in einem Stripe eine Farbe)

(hab selber ein Gehäuse ohne Scheibe daher hier nur wie ich es machen würde)


----------



## S754 (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es soll eigentlich gar nix blinken außer die LEDs am Netzwerkport^^

Brauche nur irgendwie Licht damit man was sieht


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann würde ich wie gesagt RGB Stripes + einen Controller deiner Wahl nehmen (bzw. vlt hast du schon einen bei irgendwas anderem dabei, Aqueo MB oder so)


----------



## spl1ce (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage zum Cuplex Kryos Next Vision...

Den gibts ja in: 

- Acetal / Kupfer
- Acetal / Nickel 
- Acryl / Nickel
- Kupfer / Kupfer
- Nickel / Nickel 
- PVD / Nickel
- PVD / Silber

Von 75 bis 150EU alles dabei. Kann ich da nach Farbwunsch entscheiden oder spielt das Material hier wirklich eine grössere Rolle ? Ich habe nicht wirklich was dazu im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine Preis angaben passen nicht, von 75,- bis 254,- Euro müste es heißen.

cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION 1156/1155/1151/1150, PVD/.925 Silber
Aqua Computer Webshop -  cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION 1156/1155/1151/1150, PVD/.925 Silber 21660

Hab den Momentan im einsatz und bin zufrieden mit dem Ding.
Entscheiden kanst du dich nach deinen wünschen.
Auch Silber bringt nicht wirklich vorteile.
Ich hatte den vorher aus Acryl und Kühlerplatte aus Nickel( Vision) ,nun aus PVD/Silber ( Vision) und habe mir etwas bessere wärmeaufnahme b.z.w abfuhr erhoft.
1-2 Grad werden es wohl sein,mehr aber nicht.
Also nehm das was dir gefällt.
Der aus Acyl RGB ( Vision) ist schon ein hinkucker,geviel mir eigentlich besser in meinem System,da ich auch Acyl RGB GPU habe,paßt das besser.-


----------



## bummi18 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit , mal ne Frage , hab ne rtx 2080 in eine Eiswolf verpackt , will noch eine quadro Lüftersteuerung einbauen und mit dem Temp. Sensor die Radiator Lüfter steuern.
Wo/wie  macht man den Temp. Sensor fest ? ehrlich gesagt möchte ich sie nicht noch mal zerlegen , kann ich den Sensor auf die Backplate (wo die GPU sitzt) kleben ? hatte erst die Idee mit tesa aber ich glaube wenn die backplate warm wird , kann sich das tesa ablösen. Hat jemand ne Idee ?
Bilder
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 - Black M01 | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Gruß


----------



## v3nom (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die gängigen Wassersensoren sind meist nur Fittinge die einen Foliensensor umwickelt haben und unter einer Plastikabdeckung liegen.
Könntest dir einen normalen Foliensensor von Aquacomputer kaufen und den um eines der Fittinge wickeln.
Lüfter müssen für das QUADRO PWM regelbar sein.


----------



## TheAbyss (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meinen PC optisch etwas herzurichten.
> Habe bereits ein Seitenpanel mit Fenster für mein Fractal Design R5 gekauft, allerdings noch relativ unspektakulär.
> Es fehlt noch die Beleuchtung. Wie beleuchtet ihr eure WaKü? Kaltkathodenröhren? LEDs? RGB? Steuerungen? Apps? etc. etc. Es gibt zu viel Auswahl


Aaaaalssoo, ich habe derzeit (anderes bereits in Planung) 2 Farbwerke zur Steuerung von 7 Halos auf Eloop Lüftern, dazu ne beleuchtete 980TI mit nem HK4, Beleuchteten Heatkiller Tube AGB. Alles mit analogen RGB-LED Stripes. Farbwerke geben ihre Kanäle an den AE6 und werden mittels Aquasuite gesteuert.

Darüber hinaus habe ich noch zur indirekten Beleuchtung reinweisse LED stripes am 3Pin Lüfterausgang des AE6, wenn ich mal keine Lust auf Farbe habe.


----------



## S754 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und inwiefern soll mir das helfen? Verstehe nur Bahnhof. Paar Fotos und Links wären hilfreich. Habe keine Ahnung um was es sich handelt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Google doch mal Aquacomputer Farbwerk 
Kathoden sind ein Relikt von Zeiten vor der günstigen Verfügbarkeit von LEDs.


----------



## S754 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also sehe ich das richtig: ich brauch ein Kästchen und ein LED Streifen in meiner benötigten Länge:
Aqua Computer Webshop -

Dieses Anschlusskabel da brauche ich nicht, oder?


----------



## DOcean (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da du uns immer noch nicht verraten hast was du genau vorhast, kann dir das schwer einer beantworten....

je nach MB brauchst das Kästele zB nicht...


----------



## S754 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ich doch geschrieben. Will einfach irgendeine Lichtquelle im PC, damit man die Wakü sieht. Steht in meinem ersten Post.
Ne Glühbirne in den PC hängen geht halt schlecht.


----------



## GMJ (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meinen PC optisch etwas herzurichten.
> Habe bereits ein Seitenpanel mit Fenster für mein Fractal Design R5 gekauft, allerdings noch relativ unspektakulär.
> Es fehlt noch die Beleuchtung. Wie beleuchtet ihr eure WaKü? Kaltkathodenröhren? LEDs? RGB? Steuerungen? Apps? etc. etc. Es gibt zu viel Auswahl



Ich hab mir 12V PWM regelbare LED Stripes in Kaltweiß geholt und steuer die über die PWM Ausgänge eines AE6LT an, sieht dann so aus:

Leiste oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LED Leiste mit Kabel und Stecker für AE6LT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AE6 LT, 2poliger Stecker aufgesteckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe leider gerade kein Bild mit dem AE6LT und angesteckten LED Leisten, falls Interesse daran besteht, kurz melden.


----------



## S754 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke. Gibts die Fotos etwas größer? Leider sind das nur winzige Vorschau Teile.


----------



## GMJ (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jop klar. Hab die Links oben bearbeitet, war glaub zu lange nicht mehr aktiv hier, das wären eigentlich Filehoster Thumbnails mit externen Links für die Großaufnahmen gewesen


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, brauche dringen euren Rat, wie man eine Aquastream XT auf der Einlass und Auslassseite dicht bekommt?
Bei den Adaptern verwende ich nur die Originalen von Aquatcomputer (Aqua Computer Webshop - Adaptersatz fuer 1046 und aquastream auf G1/4 ohne Anschluesse (nur Adapter) 41078)
Leider sind beide undicht, getestet mit DR.Drop. Man hört es zb bei der Einlassseite leicht herausströme(Luft).Bei der Auslassseite(Saugseite) habe ich einen Test in einem mini Loop gemacht, da ich es nicht glauben könnte dass dieser undicht ist.Hier bildet sich sehr langsam am Deckel der XT, oberhalb der Auslassseite  die Undichtheit.Mir kommt es so vor als würde die Dichtung versagen.... 
Die Adapter sitzen beide korrekt im Gewinde.Mich wundern es warum die Dichtungen nicht ihren Job machen …….(Die XT ist neu bzw auch der Originale Adaptersatz)
Können Teflonbänder vielleicht helfen?

grüße Razzor


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Und inwiefern soll mir das helfen? Verstehe nur Bahnhof. Paar Fotos und Links wären hilfreich. Habe keine Ahnung um was es sich handelt.



Zuerst einmal, für jemanden der um Rat bittet, solltest du deinen Ton entsprechend anpassen. Zur Not hättest du dem Link in meiner Signatur folgen können im Bezug auf Bilder. Generell hatte ich die Anfrage so verstanden, dass du dich umhören wolltest, was es denn alles so gibt. Jemand, der offenbar eine Wasserkühlung bauen kann, dem dann aber angeblich 3pin Lüfteranschluß (Google: Nanoxia Rigid LED Strip, diese können dann in der Intensität über jeden beliebigen Lüfteranschluß bis 12V gesteuert werden), nichts sagt, finde ich schon ungewöhnlich. Ich steige damit aus der Diskussion aus.


----------



## GMJ (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal, für jemanden der um Rat bittet, solltest du deinen Ton entsprechend anpassen.


puh, also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber etwas übertreibst du auch, für mich war seine Antwort nicht unhöflich, auch wenn man sicherlich sagen kann, dass zu wenig Grundinfo/Eigeninitiative vorhanden war. 
Keep chillin'. Letztlich führen sowieso mehrere Wege nach Rom [emoji6]


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GMJ schrieb:


> puh, also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber etwas übertreibst du auch, für mich war seine Antwort nicht unhöflich, auch wenn man sicherlich sagen kann, dass zu wenig Grundinfo/Eigeninitiative vorhanden war.
> Keep chillin'. Letztlich führen sowieso mehrere Wege nach Rom [emoji6]



Kein Problem, das geschriebene Wort lässt viel Spielraum, ohne Gesicht oder Akustik, dennoch bin ich bei dieser Grundhaltung nicht mehr sonderlich motiviert zu helfen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, brauche dringen euren Rat, wie man eine Aquastream XT auf der Einlass und Auslassseite dicht bekommt?
> Bei den Adaptern verwende ich nur die Originalen von Aquatcomputer (Aqua Computer Webshop - Adaptersatz fuer 1046 und aquastream auf G1/4 ohne Anschluesse (nur Adapter) 41078)
> Leider sind beide undicht, getestet mit DR.Drop. Man hört es zb bei der Einlassseite leicht herausströme(Luft).Bei der Auslassseite(Saugseite) habe ich einen Test in einem mini Loop gemacht, da ich es nicht glauben könnte dass dieser undicht ist.Hier bildet sich sehr langsam am Deckel der XT, oberhalb der Auslassseite  die Undichtheit.Mir kommt es so vor als würde die Dichtung versagen....
> Die Adapter sitzen beide korrekt im Gewinde.Mich wundern es warum die Dichtungen nicht ihren Job machen …….(Die XT ist neu bzw auch der Originale Adaptersatz)
> ...



Mit Teflonband bekommt man notfalls alles dicht, aber bei der Auslass-/Druckseite einer Eheim-Universal-basierten Pumpe würde ich es nur sehr vorsichtig einsetzen. Der Kunststoff ist recht spröde und wenn man einen Anschluss im Auslassgewinde zu fest anschzieht oder eben etwas wegen vieler Lagen Teflon zu dickes reindreht, kann er reißen. Bei neuer Pumpe und neuen Adaptern aus gleichem Hause liegt meiner Meinung nach ein Support-Fall vor.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich auch sagen, meine Adapter habe ich von aquatuning und sind seit zwei Jahren schon dicht.
Musste da nichts dran machen.

Sind aber keine Originalen von Aqua Computer.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit Teflonband bekommt man notfalls alles  dicht, aber bei der Auslass-/Druckseite einer Eheim-Universal-basierten  Pumpe würde ich es nur sehr vorsichtig einsetzen. Der Kunststoff ist  recht spröde und wenn man einen Anschluss im Auslassgewinde zu fest  anschzieht oder eben etwas wegen vieler Lagen Teflon zu dickes  reindreht, kann er reißen. Bei neuer Pumpe und neuen Adaptern aus  gleichem Hause liegt meiner Meinung nach ein Support-Fall vor.



 Problem (scheinbar)gelöst (bis jetzt alles dicht), es waren die Dichtungen die auf beiden Seiten - Ablass und Einlassseitig defekt waren. War heute beim Hornbach, ein O-Ringe set 420 Teilig gekauft und herumprobiert, bis ich die passenden Dichtringe gefunden habe…..
 Anscheinend lässt Aquacomputer punkto Qualitätskontrolle auch schon nach 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen, meine Adapter habe ich von aquatuning und sind seit zwei Jahren schon dicht.
> Musste da nichts dran machen.
> 
> Sind aber keine Originalen von Aqua Computer.
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany



 In meinem Haupt Pc habe ich seit 2011 das originale Aquacomputerset verbaut und hält bis heute dicht.Muss aber sagen, dass seit dem damaligen Einbau ich die Pumpe nie gewartet habe, sie funktioniert einfach


----------



## IICARUS (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde einfach andere Dichtringe versuchen.
Hatte mal Anschlusstüllen neu gekauft und die waren auch von Anfang an undicht.
Mit zwei andere Dichtringe die ich noch da hatte war das Problem behoben.


----------



## Teddybaer123 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute,

einige von euch kennen sicherlich die VPP755 Pumpe. Ein echts Problemkind. Allerdings ist inzwischen eine dritte Version draußen. Link
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der gesammelt? Funktioniert endlich die PWM Steuerung vernünftig? Fällt sie nicht mehr sporadisch aus?

Fand die Pumpe von der Leistung und Lautstärke damals einfach top.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die VPP755 ist zwar etwas besser als die VPP655 aka D5 was Leistung und Lautstärke betrifft, disqualifiziert sich aber komplett durch ihre Unzuverlässigkeit. Ich hätte jetzt wenig Lust, mir ne Pumpe zu kaufen, die mit gar nicht so niedriger Wahrscheinlichkeit die nächsten Monate nicht überlebt, vor allem da die normale D5 fast genauso stark und leise ist, aber dafür quasi nie ausfällt.


----------



## ForceScout (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute... 
in meinem Kopf geistert wieder das Mo-Ra Projekt rum 
Kann ich ohne zusätzliche Blenden kaufen zu müssen auf den 420LT die Noctua NF-A20 montieren?
Bei dem 360LT ist anscheinend der Umbau für 180mm Lüfter ohne Extra Zubehör möglich. Bloß gibt es gefühlt keine gescheiten 180mm Lüfter auf dem Niveau von Noctua, deswegen werde ich Evtl direkt zum 420 greifen 

Leider kommen zu den Kosten vom Mo-Ra nochmal ca. 120€ an Fittinge/Schlauch/Slotblenden/ etc und 4x30€ Für die Noctua Lüfter  Hab zum Glück viel Nachtschicht gemacht 

Wenn ich überlege was mich die ganze Wakü bis jetzt gekostet hat... Lieber nicht  Irgendwie ist das ganze zur Sucht geworden, jeden Monat gibts was neues dazu  Vor Weihnachten erst nen Aquaero Quadro angeschafft (Geiles Teil mit dem Ambientpx!!)


----------



## v3nom (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim 420er musst du ne extra Blende kaufen!
Wenn du keine Blende nutzen wilslt dann hol dir 9Stk Arctic P14 PWM PST. Gibts im 5er Pack auf amazon


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Einschätzung zu meinen neun Arctic P12 Silent (1050 U/min) für den dritten Mora, die heute angekommen sind:

Im Testlauf auf einer 30mm dicken Buchenholzplatte (Schreibtisch) stehend getestet, ist auch noch aus mehreren Metern Entfernung ein deutliches Brummen zu hören. Am Rahmen angehoben oder auf dem ROCCAT Taito abgestellt, ist nur noch das Lüfterrauschen wahrnehmbar. Um die Übertragung der Eigenschwingung auf einen Radiator zu verhindern sind evtl. je nach Anspruch Lüftershrouds sinnvoll. Grundsätzlich ist bei den neun Arctic kein Totalausfall/Montagsmodell durch Lagerklacken dabei. Einer fällt im Einzeltest  durch ein lauteres Brummen auf, was bei der Drehzahlabsenkung dann aber verschwindet.
Auf dem Mora montiert sind die P12 Silent @12V auch aus 6m zu hören, bei 7V liegt die Schwelle bei 1m und bei 5V beschränkt sich das leise Brummen auf wenige Zentimeter. Für das Absenken der Drehzahl habe ich auf die Schnelle mit einem Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex und einem 7V und 5V Adapter gearbeitet, der Mora war noch nicht befüllt.* Ohne Startboost *starten alle neun Lüfter zuverlässig bei 5V. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich, da zwar alle neun NB eloop 12-1 (am Mora Nr.2)  auch die 5V per Adapter verkraften, allerdings von den neun schwarzen "Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm" (am Nova1080) damit nicht alle zuverlässig anlaufen.
Bei den Arctic P12 Silent @5V am Mora ist auf der Gegenseite ein Luftzug eindeutig sprürbar, was beim geringen Lamellenabstand auch zu erwarten war. Ob ich sie über einen Startboost in der Drehzahl noch weiter absenke, weiß ich noch nicht, da der Betrieb @5V von der Lautstärke absolut in Ordnung geht.
Bei einem Einstiegspreis von 4,85€ gefallen mir die Arctic P12 als P/L-Lüfter vorerst richtig gut.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kurze Einschätzung zu meinen neun Arctic P12 Silent (1050 U/min) für den dritten Mora, die heute angekommen sind:
> 
> Im Testlauf auf einer 30mm dicken Buchenholzplatte (Schreibtisch) stehend getestet, ist auch noch aus mehreren Metern Entfernung ein deutliches Brummen zu hören. Am Rahmen angehoben oder auf dem ROCCAT Taito abgestellt, ist nur noch das Lüfterrauschen wahrnehmbar. Um die Übertragung der Eigenschwingung auf einen Radiator zu verhindern sind evtl. je nach Anspruch Lüftershrouds sinnvoll. Grundsätzlich ist bei den neun Arctic kein Totalausfall/Montagsmodell durch Lagerklacken dabei. Einer fällt im Einzeltest  durch ein lauteres Brummen auf, was bei der Drehzahlabsenkung dann aber verschwindet.
> Auf dem Mora montiert sind die P12 Silent @12V auch aus 6m zu hören, bei 7V liegt die Schwelle bei 1m und bei 5V beschränkt sich das leise Brummen auf wenige Zentimeter. Für das Absenken der Drehzahl habe ich auf die Schnelle mit einem Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex und einem 7V und 5V Adapter gearbeitet, der Mora war noch nicht befüllt.* Ohne Startboost *starten alle neun Lüfter zuverlässig bei 5V. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich, da zwar alle neun NB eloop 12-1 (am Mora Nr.2)  auch die 5V per Adapter verkraften, allerdings von den neun "Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm" (am Nova1080) damit nicht alle zuverlässig anlaufen.
> ...



Ich kann meine Erfahrung nur zu P14 mitteilen.
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist das Brummen, jedoch machen sie ,das nur wenn diese per einem Molex adapter (externes NT) 12/7/5 versorgt werden.Direkte Ansteuerung am MB oder per einem Aquero 5 hört man nichts mehr.(Da moderne Netzteile [nicht auf den PC bezogen] ja getaktet sind, ist die Ausgansspannung vielleicht nicht sauber genug?)
Die P14 haben in der 3Pin Variante eine Anlaufspannung von 2,1 Volt und gehen bis 12v hoch. Leise sind diese unter vollast nicht (welcher Lüfter ist das?) jedoch höre ich bei meinen Exemplaren keine Störgeräusche heraus.
Ein P/L Kracher


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ob ich die Arctic P12 Silent über den Poweradjust3 und die aquasuite mit 12V, 7V (585 U/min) und 5V (320 U/min) oder per 7V und 5V Adapter betreibe, macht bei mir beim Laufverhalten keinen Unterschied.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch ich habe mir nach Diskussionen hier die neuen P12 PST für einen alten Nova gegönnt und bin positiv überrascht. Mal gucken wie die Dinger in nem Jahr klingen. Sollte ich nen QC-Ausfall dabei haben, musste ich ja eh 2x5er Packs nehmen, also einer ist noch in Reserve. Der Nova sollte eh eine "LowBudget" Versuch sein, alter 45er Nova + 10 Lüfter: 110 EUR. Ich denke, dass ist absolut ok, auch wenn ich nicht mit nem Mora und eloops mithalten kann. Da ich intern aber noch 2x420er mit Eloops verwende, kann ich den Nova sicher auf 30% PWM mitlaufen lassen, solange kein Lager anfängt Ärger zu machen. Ein kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem D5Next dRGB Problem. Leider muss ich die Pumpe erst in Betrieb nehmen, ohne Pumpe an SATA angeklemmt gibt es ohne Steuersignal per USB von der Aquasuite kein dRGB Output. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## ragman1976 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,


ich habe mir ein Wakü System mit einer D5 Next aufgebaut und würde jetzt gerne rein aus Interesse eine Durchflüssmesser installieren. Welche Variante wäre denn geeignet Durchflusssensor mps flow 100, 200 oder 400?

Gruß


----------



## GMJ (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Willst aus bestimmten Gründen den mps?
Würde ansonsten eher den high flow nehmen


----------



## ragman1976 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte den DFM nur rein aus Interesse einbauen. was genau ist der Vorteil des high flow?


----------



## GMJ (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja mps flow und high flow sind rein technisch unterschiedlich.
Mps ist eine Druckdifferenzmessung, die high flow haben das klassische Flügelrad.
Bei den mps solltest du vor und nach dem Sensor gerade Schlauch-/Tubestücke haben, ohne Winkel. Vor: ca 10cm danach: ca 5cm.sonst wird die Messung verfälscht. Mit dem high flow ist das egal.


----------



## ragman1976 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK, dann tendiere ich eher zum High Flow.
Ich verwende zur Regelung einen Quadro. Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob ich den High Flow über das entsprechende Kabel am Quadro anschließe oder über USB mit dem Mainboard und somit mit der Aquasuite?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt ja ganz drauf an welche du dir kaufst, denn etwas günstiger gibt es den ja auch ohne USB und hast du ein Quadro oder Aquaero muss der auch nicht übers USB angeschlossen werden. Die Messdaten werden dann einfach übergeben und gut ist.

Mit USB macht eher dann Sinn wen keine Regelung vorhanden ist und man dennoch neben dem Durchfluss noch z.B. an die Temperaturen dran möchte, da es ja noch Anschlussmöglichkeiten für die Temperatursensoren mit beinhaltet und dann kann das ganze auch ohne eine Regelung mit dem System verbunden werden. Ansonsten macht es kein Unterschied.


----------



## ragman1976 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ahh, ok, jetzt wird ein Schuh daraus.
Danke für den Tipp mit der non USB Variante, spart mir doch ein paar Kronen.


----------



## strohbinsky (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir mit meiner Wakü Bestellung den MPS Flow Gekauft, und ich bekomme ihn einfach nicht in der Aquasuite angezeigt. Egal ob ich ihn per USB verbinde, per Aquabus an den Aquaero 6 oder auch beides gleichzeitig. Habt ihr da noch Ideen oder mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ärgere mich auch nicht den High Flow genommen zu haben, aber der war zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung leider nicht lieferbar und ich dachte der Erfüllt schon seinen Zweck


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht findest du hier die Lösung: MPS flow 200 zeigt nichts an und keine Auswahl in der Aquasuite!?!?!? - UEberwachung und Steuerung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## ragman1976 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ist das:

aqua computer Anschlusskabel fuer aquaero Durchflusssen…

das richtige Kabel um den Durchflusssensor mit dem Aquaero 6 zu verbinden?

Gruß


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Übrigens gibt es Aqua Computer Homepage - Home [emoji6]

Nur mal als Hilfe: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 53068



> Technische Daten:
> Kalibrierwert 169 Impulse pro Liter
> Anschlussgewinde G 1/4, Lieferung ohne Anschlüsse!
> Zur Auswertung werden weitere Komponenten (siehe Kompatibilitätsliste) sowie ein passendes Anschlusskabel (Art.-Nr. 53027, 53100 oder 53212) benötigt, diese befinden sich nicht im Lieferumfang!


Mit den 3 Artikelnummern kommst du direkt auf der AC Seite zu:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Anschlusskabel fuer Durchflusssensor, Laenge 70 cm fuer aquaero/aquastream/poweradjust/D5 NEXT 53027

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Anschlusskabel fuer Durchflusssensor, Laenge 18 cm fuer aquaero/aquastream/poweradjust/D5 NEXT 53100

Das letzte ignorieren wir, wegen Vision Reihe.

TL;DR;
Ja, das sieht aber inzwischen etwas anders aus. [emoji6]


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, die backplate bei Meinem ek Kühler ist per wärmeleitpad mit der Rückseite der gpu und den spannungswandlern der rtx 2080 verbunden. Könnte es durchaus möglich sein, dass das für die gpu eher kontraproduktiv ist? Also das die Wandler die backplate so ausheizen, dass die gpu nicht mehr gekühlt, sondern erhitzt wird. Ich habe nämlich unter last immer eine gpu temp von 49-51 Grad, bei wassertemp von 33-36, je nachdem. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ein Delta von 16-18K zw. Wasser und GPU finde ich nicht mal ansatzweise bedenklich. Und nein, die Backplate wird deine GPU dadurch nicht zusätlich aufheizen 
Primärkühlung über Fullcover, die hinteren Pads verteilen einfach die Abwärme zusätzlich auf die Backplate, das ist aber sekundär.
Ansonsten selbst ausprobieren, es zwingt dich keiner die Backplate einzusetzen. Kannst die GPU auch ohne Backplate im Loop testen


----------



## micindustries (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Moin, die backplate bei Meinem ek Kühler ist per wärmeleitpad mit der Rückseite der gpu und den spannungswandlern der rtx 2080 verbunden. Könnte es durchaus möglich sein, dass das für die gpu eher kontraproduktiv ist? Also das die Wandler die backplate so ausheizen, dass die gpu nicht mehr gekühlt, sondern erhitzt wird. Ich habe nämlich unter last immer eine gpu temp von 49-51 Grad, bei wassertemp von 33-36, je nachdem.




Die Temperaturen sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Mit ein wenig Feintuning bei der Lüfterkurve, wenn noch nicht gemacht, kannst das Wasser noch einen Hauch kühler halten. Aber sonst sieht das von den Werten her gut aus.

Hast du mal einen synthetischen GPU-Test gemacht, damit maximale Hitzeentwicklung da ist?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Backplate nimmt sogar ein Teil der Wärme ab, wieso sollte es die GPU noch weiter aufheizten.
Die Temperaturen aus dem Zitat sind vollkommen normal bei dieser Wassertemperatur!


----------



## Sverre (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So lang du kein Wärme"leitpad" im Bereich der GPU hast ist alles jut.
Die Wärme wandert von der Spannungsversorgung in die Backplate....von dort Richtung GPU und wieder durch das Pad zur kühleren GPU Oberseite.

Ab 14:44
YouTube


----------



## micindustries (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zwischenfrage: Sieht mein Post nur bei mir nach einem kaputten Zitat ohne eigenen Text aus, oder haben das auch andere? Hab es schon editiert, aber da passt alles

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sverre (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da steht nur das Zitat von  Shooot3r. (Stand1153)


----------



## micindustries (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sverre schrieb:


> Da steht nur das Zitat von  Shooot3r. (Stand1153)


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Muss ich mir am PC heut Abend mal ansehen. Frage mich, was da schief ging

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: Sieht mein Post nur bei mir nach einem kaputten Zitat ohne eigenen Text aus, oder haben das auch andere? Hab es schon editiert, aber da passt alles
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



das hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt, wenn man den Beitrag zitiert, kommt auch nur Mist raus, obwohl das reine Zitat deinen echten Text zeigt


----------



## micindustries (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Mit ein wenig Feintuning bei der Lüfterkurve, wenn noch nicht gemacht, kannst das Wasser noch einen Hauch kühler halten. Aber sonst sieht das von den Werten her gut aus.
> 
> Hast du mal einen synthetischen GPU-Test gemacht, damit maximale Hitzeentwicklung da ist?



Hab es jetzt mal am PC editiert. Eventuell ist das ja für einen Admin interessant:


Wieder speichern, ohne was zu ändern, brachte keine Verbesserung

Meinen Text komplett rausnehmen und mit einem Platzhalter versehen (Es stand nur noch "teständerung" da), klappte ohne Probleme. Kein Anzeigefehler mehr

Den ursprünglichen Text wieder einzufügen reproduzierte den Fehler

Im Zitat von Shooot3r und mir die Zeilen "Gesendet von meinem XYZ-Handy via Tapatalk" zu entfernen löste das Problem letztenendes


Offenbar mag das Forum keine Zitate mit Tapatalk-Autotext in einem Beitrag mit Tapatalk-Autotext


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm das doch einfach raus mit der Tapatalk Signatur, braucht man doch eh nicht [emoji6] trotzdem strange


----------



## ragman1976 (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Frage zu Differenztemperatur Luft Wasser.

Ich habe ein System mit einer Vega Liquid, die ich in einen Custom Wakü Kreislauf integriert habe und einen übertakteten 4790k (@4600MHz).
Im Wakü Kreislauf ist ein 480er, ein 360er, und ein 240 Radiator verbaut. Wennich zocke zieht das System um die 400W aus der Steckdose.
Bei 22-24°C Raumtemperatur liegt die Wassertemperatur bei 36-39°C, d.h. die Differeztemperatur liegt dabei immer zwischen 12-15°C. Die Lüfterdrehzahl liegt bei 500-600 1/min.
Mir erscheint bei der gegebenen Radiatorfläche die Differenztemperatur etwas hoch oder täusch ich mich da?

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, das ist ziemlich hoch. Wo misst du und mit welcher Pumpe betreibst du das Ganze?


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann schon hinkommen... die Lüfter drehen langsam und evtl. ist der Airflow ungünstig.


----------



## ragman1976 (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ziemlich hoch. Wo misst du und mit welcher Pumpe betreibst du das Ganze?



Die Wakü sieht wie folgt aus:

AGB -> Pumpe (D5Next) -> Radiatoren -> CPU -> GPU  -> AGB

Ich habe vor jedem Radiator ein Temp Sensor, die genannte Temperatur ist der Mittwlwert, die drei Werte liegen aber nahe beieinander. Die Wassertemperatur kommt aus dem Sensor der D5Next, ist identisch mit dem von der AMD Software ausgegebenen Liquid Temp. Gemittelt und differenziert wird alles vom Aquaero  Was mich noch wundert ist der geringe max  Durchfluss im System . Wenn ich die D5 auf max stelle sind das gerade mal 75l/h, gemessen mit einem DFM (Aquacomputer High Flow). 

Vielleicht hängt sowohl die hohe Differenztemp als auch der geringe Durchfluss damit zusammen, dass ich noch den Originalkühler der Vega Liquid, inkl  verbauter Pumpe, AGB (siehe link) verwende  Die Pume der Liquid wir auch durch die Wassertemp geregelt, da diese aber gering ist (Furmark max 50C) läuft diese wahrscheinlich kaum und wird nur mitgeschleppt.

Download.jpg - Google Drive


----------



## ragman1976 (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Kann schon hinkommen... die Lüfter drehen langsam und evtl. ist der Airflow ungünstig.



Alle drei Radis bekommen frische Luft von außen. Zwei AF 14 blasen die warme Luft nach außen. Wenn ich diese auf max. stelle sinkt die Wassertemp nur um ein Grad, hat also nur einen untergeordneten Einfluss


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Radis und Lüfter sind da drauf? Schlecht sind die Temps nicht, aber paar Grad sollten drin sein.


----------



## ragman1976 (3. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles Alphacool..240xt 45, 360 und 480 ST30. Lüfter alles Noctua  NF-A14 und NF-F12


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch mal die ein oder andere Frage:
Ich habe mich bei meinem Rechner für alles an Kühlung und BlingBling für Corsair entschieden, sprich Aio , Netzteil, RGB Pro Ram , Commander Pro , Fanhub , Led Stribes , LL120 Rgb Lüfter usw. 
Alles super gesteuert über iCue. Läuft soweit super, gerade das einstellen der Rgb Beleuchtung und die Lüfterdrehzahlen mit wenigen Klicks gefällt mir wirklich gut. 

Jetzt habe ich allerdings seit einem Monat Kopfkino, eine richtige WaKü wäre echt ein Traum..  Ich dachte mir ein neues Case muss her, das Carbide 275r ist für meine jetzige Konfiguration perfekt, passt alles rein, aber mehr geht nicht.
Für eine Wakü soll es dann durch ein Fractal R6 ersetzt werden denn wie gesagt , jetzt passt alles gut rein, aber für eine Wakü ist kein Platz mehr.  
Dazu hätte ich gern einen AGB mit Pumpe direkt montiert zusammen, 2x 360 Radis, alle sichtbaren Lüfter sollten die ll120 sein, davon habe ich ja genug, alle nicht sichtbaren wären egal. Gekühlt werden soll erst einmal nur der 9900k. Die Gpu von Asus Strix soll erst mal weiter ohne Wasser laufen. 
Erstens gab es zu viele Fälle von defekten 2080ti Karten , darum will ich nur ungern daran rumschrauben und zweitens bin ich mit der Temperatur der Karte auch so zufrieden. 
Eigentlich auch mit der Temperatur des Prozessors, aber mit einer WaKü würde die Temp. natürlich noch etwas sinken. Abgesehen davon fand ich eine Wasserkühlung schon immer interessant.
Ich würde aber trotzdem gern 2x 360 verbauen damit ich falls ich doch später die Gpu mit einbinden möchte dann nicht wieder groß umbauen muss. Vielleicht wird es auch ein Radi für 3x 120 Lüfter und einer für 4x 120 Lüfter mal sehen.

Nun aber zu meinem Problem. Ich würde sehr ungern auf Icue verzichten. Auch möchte ich nur ungerne Icue laufen lassen und dazu noch ein weiteres Programm für die Wasserkühlung.
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit Icue zu behalten um die Lüfter zu steuern ? Ich könnte ja einen zweiten Commander verbauen um dann die zusätzlichen Lüfter steuern zu können. 
Das Asus XI Hero hat ja auch einen Anschluss für einen Temperatur Sensor . Dort könnte ich doch einen Sensor für die Wassertemp. anschließen und dann die Lüfter über Icue über diese Temperatur laufen lassen. 
In Icue kann ich ja bei den Lüfterdrehzahlen über benutzerdefiniert auswählen über welche Temperatur diese laufen sollen. Dort müsste diese Temperatur dann ja angezeigt werden. Denn auch die Mainboard , Ram, Graka usw Temperaturen kann ich dort ja auch auswählen.

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit die Wasserkühlung dann ohne extra zusätzlicher Software laufen zu lassen ?
Danke schon mal für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## claster17 (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir ein neues Case muss her, das Carbide 275r ist für meine Konfiguration perfekt, passt alles rein, aber mehr geht nicht.



Ich würde die Finger vom 275R für WaKü lassen. Such stattdessen lieber sehr luftige Gehäuse, damit die Lüfter auch schön langsam laufen und trotzdem gut Luft fördern können.



> Nun aber zu meinem Problem. Ich würde sehr ungern auf Icue verzichten. Auch möchte ich nur ungerne Icue laufen lassen und dazu noch ein weiteres Programm für die Wasserkühlung.
> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit Icue zu behalten um die Lüfter zu steuern ? Ich könnte ja einen zweiten Commander verbauen um dann die zusätzlichen Lüfter steuern zu können.



Im Falle eines Aquaero zur Steuerung der WaKü brauchst du die Software nur zur Einrichtung. Nachdem alles darauf gespeichert wurde, läuft die Steuerung autark, d.h. auch ohne Windows/Linux/etc.
Die Beleuchtung kannst du unabhängig davon per iCue und Commander steuern.


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Finger vom 275R für WaKü lassen. Such stattdessen lieber sehr luftige Gehäuse, damit die Lüfter auch schön langsam laufen und trotzdem gut Luft fördern können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Das 275r ist das Case was ich jetzt benutze mit der Aio. Wenn ich aber wirklich eine Wakü einbauen werde dann soll natürlich ein anderes Case her, habe ich oben etwas dumm ausgedrückt.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir einer sagen, ob der normale Aquacomputer High Flow (nicht die Usb-Variante) ein ganz normales Tachosignal ausgibt, sodass man ihn an jede beliebige Steuerung anschließen kann, oder ob da irgendein Bussystem hinterhängt?


----------



## SpatteL (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das aquaero arbeitet am Flow Anschluss mit 5V.
Andere Steuerungen bringen aber 12V, ob das zu Problemen führen kann weiß ich aber nicht.
Zudem bekommst du dann ja die rpm, nicht die l/h.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal die ein oder andere Frage:
> Ich habe mich bei meinem Rechner für alles an Kühlung und BlingBling für Corsair entschieden, sprich Aio , Netzteil, RGB Pro Ram , Commander Pro , Fanhub , Led Stribes , LL120 Rgb Lüfter usw.
> Alles super gesteuert über iCue. Läuft soweit super, gerade das einstellen der Rgb Beleuchtung und die Lüfterdrehzahlen mit wenigen Klicks gefällt mir wirklich gut.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ein Custom Loop lohnt sich in der Regel nicht für CPU only, aber das lasse ich mal aussen vor, es geht hier ja auch um den Spaß am Basteln. Die geringere Temperatur des Prozessors hilft im Alltag ohne große Übertaktung im Gegensatz zu GPUs nicht.

 Was dein Icue "Problem" angeht, sehe ich keinen Grund darauf zu verzichten, wenn du die Wassertemperatur in den Regelmechanismus integriert bekommst. Wie du bereits angesprochen hast, verfügt dein Board über einen Temp-Sensor Anschluß (ich nehme an 2-pin Foliensensor). Wie die Integration davon dann in Icue aussieht, kannst du sicher besser beurteilen als ich (ich meide diese proprietären Systeme wo ich kann). 
Wenn eine Integration der Wassertemperatur in Icue nicht direkt funktioniert, kannst du HWInfo nutzen, um die Lüfterkurven zu definieren (wenn man einmal die Lüfter eingestellt hat, ändert man in der Regel erst bei geänderter Hardware wieder etwas.).

Ansonsten rate ich zu einer D5/DDC AGB Kombi in Richtung Heatkiller Tube oder Aquacomputer AGB (beides Echtglas). Achte auf die Frischluftversorgung der Radiatoren. die LL120 sind soweit schon als Radiator-Lüfter brauchbar. Radiatoren nehme ich persönlich wenn sie es passt gerne HWLabs.


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für das Hero musst du normalerweise keine extra Steuerung haben, denn dort kannst du Temperatursensor und sogar auch ein Durchflusssensor mit anschließen. Das Board bringt alles mit. Aber konkretes dazu kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, denn zwar habe ich das Board selber aber dadurch das mein Aquaero 6 schon vorher bestand hatte habe ich alles weiterhin so gelassen und die Anschlüsse des Boards nicht genutzt.


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey ihr Wasser-Freaks.

Mal ne Frage: Weiß einer von euch warum es kein einziges "Phobya Pure Performance Kit" mehr zu kaufen gibt?

Komplettsets im Preisvergleich

Es waren die quasi günstigsten "Custom-Sets" mit nem ordentlichen Kupfer-Radi (dick oder dünn) und wirklich brauchbaren Pumpen und CPU-Kühlern, bezüglich Preis/Leistung waren quasi alle Sets absolut TOP, und manche Sets sind auch erst vor 2 Jahren (oder weniger?) in den Handel gekommen. Aber plötzlich sind alle Sets verschwunden. Ich meine vor nem Jahr gab es durchaus noch Auswahl, aber mittlerweile ist kein einziges Set mehr irgendwo gelistet.

Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## Sinusspass (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das aquaero arbeitet am Flow Anschluss mit 5V.
> Andere Steuerungen bringen aber 12V, ob das zu Problemen führen kann weiß ich aber nicht.
> Zudem bekommst du dann ja die rpm, nicht die l/h.



Danke für die Antwort. Ich bin gerade mit einem Freund dabei, eine eigene Steuerung zu entwerfen, 5v bereitzustellen ist also kein Problem, und Aquacomputer gibt ja einen Kalibrierwert für den Sensor an, dann kann die Software einfach auf l/h umrechnen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Antwort Abyss 
Eine Frage noch, ich habe mir diese Pumpe angeschaut. 
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…

Sie ist ja AGB und Pumpe in einem, läuft über PWM und Molex mit 23w. Wo Wird diese denn an meinem Board angeschlossen so das ich sie im Bios regulieren kann ? Denn ich habe auf dem Board mehrere PWM anschlüsse.
Diese habe ich:
CPU Fan , CPU OPT , CHA FAN 1 ,2 und 3, und AIO Pump. Diese haben alle laut Handbuch 12w. Dann habe ich noch W PUMP+ und H AMP , beide 3A und max 36w. Bei W PUMP steht aber dahinter ( Volle Geschwindigkeit) und bei H AMP (Q Fan gesteuert)
Die Pumpe hat Molex und PWM und laut Beschreibung 23w.
Muss ich sie dann an W PUMP+ anschließen ? Mich irritiert etwas das "volle Geschwindigkeit" Lässt sie sich dann im Bios nicht einstellen?  Weil ich möchte sie ja nicht durchgehend mit 1500L / H laufen lassen ?


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort Abyss
> Eine Frage noch, ich habe mir diese Pumpe angeschaut.
> EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…
> 
> ...


Hi
Der 4Pol Molex kommt direkt ans Netzteil und den PWM-Stecker der Pumpe z.B an den Waterpump Anschluss. Der ist ja nur für das PWM Signal zuständig. Eine Wakü-Pumpe würde ich nie direkt ans MB anschließen, wenn die Pumpe einen Kurzschluss hat oder Blockiert kann dir sonst das Mainboard kaputt gehen.

Die Pumpe sollte auch nicht geregelt sondern nur gedrosselt werden. Das heißt einen festen Wert einstellen und gut ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hey ihr Wasser-Freaks.
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Weiß einer von euch warum es kein einziges "Phobya Pure Performance Kit" mehr zu kaufen gibt?
> 
> ...



Spekulatius meinerseits:

1+1=2 aka die eigenen Produkte mit diesen Sets zu torpedieren ist vermutlich eher unlustig .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Denke auch das Alphacool lieber die eigenen Produkte pushen will. So läufts ja auch im eigenen Shop (Aquatuning).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, ob der normale Aquacomputer High Flow (nicht die Usb-Variante) ein ganz normales Tachosignal ausgibt, sodass man ihn an jede beliebige Steuerung anschließen kann, oder ob da irgendein Bussystem hinterhängt?



Der High Flow gibt ein Impulssignal aus, das aber weitaus langsamer als bei einem Lüfter ausfällt. 169 Impulse/Liter bei knapp über 60 l/h ergeben halt nur rund 200 Impulse/Minute. Das wäre ein 100-U/min-Lüfter (2 Impulse/Drehung) und ist für viele Lüfteranschlüsse zu wenig. Ob es darüber hinaus Spannungsprobleme gibt, kann ich mangels Spezifikationen seitens Aquacomputer nicht sagen. Unbestätigten Informationen zu Folge wird aber Technik von Digimesa verbaut und die spezifizieren ihre Sensoren meist für 4,5 bis 24 V – ich würde also annehmen, dass an einem 12-V-Lüfteranschluss auch 12-V-Impulse rauskommen. Nur halt sehr wenige.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Fast so gut wie AC = Alphacool


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hi
> Der 4Pol Molex kommt direkt ans Netzteil und den PWM-Stecker der Pumpe z.B an den Waterpump Anschluss. Der ist ja nur für das PWM Signal zuständig. Eine Wakü-Pumpe würde ich nie direkt ans MB anschließen, wenn die Pumpe einen Kurzschluss hat oder Blockiert kann dir sonst das Mainboard kaputt gehen.
> 
> Die Pumpe sollte auch nicht geregelt sondern nur gedrosselt werden. Das heißt einen festen Wert einstellen und gut ist.



Also Pumpe an den W Pump Anschluss? Aber wieso steht in dem Handbuch W PUMP 36w (volle Geschwindigkeit) ? Ist diese dann nicht über das BIOS Drosselbar ?
Oder vielleicht lieber an den aio pump Anschluss am Board?


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Patrick_87

Die Pumpe hat ja erstmal einen Molexanschluß für die Stromversorgung, der passt ja gar nicht an dein MB. Darüber fließt auch die Leistung und über den PWM-Stecker an der Pumpe wird nur das PWM-Signal an die Pumpe gegeben, daher geht es ohne die Stecker zu ändern nicht anders.
Dein Mainboard könnte theoretissch die ja die 36Watt ab aber wenn die Pumpe einen Kurzschluß hat fließt kurzzeitig ein hoher Strom und der fließt solange bis etwas nachgiebt und das ist dann nicht die Pumpe sondern dein Anschluß am MB. 
Theoretisch jedenfalls und es ist die Frage was dir lieber ist das Mainboard oder was anderes.

Kurz gesagt: Molex ans NT und PWM ans Mainboard alles andere macht keinen Sinn.

Edit: Egal an welchen PWM Anschluß vom MB solange du den drosslen kannst.


----------



## v3nom (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Fast so gut wie AC = Alphacool



Ich schwöre ich hatte Aquatuning im Kopf ^^
Ist gefixt


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Patrick_87
> 
> Die Pumpe hat ja erstmal einen Molexanschluß für die Stromversorgung, der passt ja gar nicht an dein MB. Darüber fließt auch die Leistung und über den PWM-Stecker an der Pumpe wird nur das PWM-Signal an die Pumpe gegeben, daher geht es ohne die Stecker zu ändern nicht anders.
> Dein Mainboard könnte theoretissch die ja die 36Watt ab aber wenn die Pumpe einen Kurzschluß hat fließt kurzzeitig ein hoher Strom und der fließt solange bis etwas nachgiebt und das ist dann nicht die Pumpe sondern dein Anschluß am MB.
> ...



Glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden xD Ich wollte nicht den Molex ans Board stecken xDDD
Klar das dieser ans Netzteil kommt , meine Frage war nur an welchen Anschluss der PWM stecker kommt und ob ich sie dann über das Bios drosseln kann


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Denke auch das Alphacool lieber die eigenen Produkte pushen will. So läufts ja auch im eigenen Shop (Aquatuning).


In erster Linie ist Alphacool die stärkere Marke. Phobya hat man versucht im Markt zu etablieren, aber seit man sich Alphacool nennen darf ist erstere Marke eigentlich hinfällig.


----------



## INU.ID (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In erster Linie ist Alphacool die stärkere Marke. Phobya hat man versucht im Markt zu etablieren, aber seit man sich Alphacool nennen darf ist erstere Marke eigentlich hinfällig.


Ok, schade, denn die Auswahl bzgl. Custom-Sets ist von Alphacool nicht nur kleiner, sie ist auch (tlw. deutlich) teurer. Gerade Preislich waren die Phobya-Sets konkurrenzlos. Aber na ja, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens warum die Sets verschwunden sind. Ich wusste ja nicht mal wer eigentlich hinter Phobya steht. ^^

Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Spekulatius meinerseits:
> 
> 1+1=2 aka die eigenen Produkte mit diesen Sets zu torpedieren ist vermutlich eher unlustig .
> 
> ...


Mooooment mal 
Der Typ, der in dem ALC-Video zu dieser Pumpen-AGB-Kombi so ausrastet, ist der Geschäftsführer?!


----------



## Nitroglow (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 Hoffe ich finde den Thrad wieder bzw den Post ^_^

Ist der Heatkiller TR4  << noch UptoDate? Habe den Damals vorbestellt und liegt jetzt im Schrank rum.... Hoffe das der Heatkiller TR4  noch lange nutzbar ist (will mir ein neues System aufbauen wenn Ich wieder Zocken kann ... Knochen und so)


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

TR4 ist und bleibt TR4, wenn du also ein TR System planst: ja


----------



## Nitroglow (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GMJ schrieb:


> TR4 ist und bleibt TR4, wenn du also ein TR System planst: ja



Supi   Kenne mich mit AMD nichts so aus 
Danke Dir


----------



## GMJ (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Ding, aber du hast dir wirklich einen Threadripper Kühler geholt, ohne ihn einzusetzen oder reden wir vielleicht doch über ein AM4 Kühler?


----------



## Nitroglow (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 ja und so gar noch mehr zwei 560er HardwareLabs und anderes watercoolzeugs .... aber da ich zur Zeit Nix Baseln kann muss es warten .... wie gesagt, habe ich das Gefühl wieder Zocken zu können ... wird was auf Threadripper Aufgebaut.

Es gab die doch die Vorbestellaktion von Watercool  da muss ich den einfach bestellen...


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du weißt aber das viele Kerne zu haben nicht alles ist... 
Kerne sollten sich abschalten dürfen wenn sie nichts zu tun haben, dann würden bei einem Threadripper mit den meisten Spiele mehr als die Hälfte im Bett liegen und schlafen.


----------



## Nitroglow (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

 das weiß isch  die müssen sich dann wenn abwechseln die Kerne das jeder dran kommt .... wäre aber cool für Boinc

*Edit*
für Star Citizens sollen ja mehr ist besser sein ... aber ob das Game fertig wird? hmm? gute Frage


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau... ich will auch mal... 


Das sehe ich ja schon mit meinem 8 Kerner in manchen Spielen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich schwöre ich hatte Aquatuning im Kopf ^^
> Ist gefixt



Weiß ich doch , korrigiert.


----------



## Shooot3r (7. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meint ihr es ist möglich, eine D5 next mit heatkiller tube aufm shoggy hinzustellen wie die ddc hier aufm Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceScout (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der heatkiller tube ist ziemlich schwer und hat nen blöden Schwerpunkt zum hinstellen, ohne passenden standfuß würde er glaub ich umkippen.


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, das glaube ich auch. Kann aber mit der Montageplatte der Next und dem kleinen Tube funktionieren.
Mal ne andere Feage: warum denn überhaupt? Aqualis + DDC sind doch top, oder willst du den virtuellen Durchflussmesser/RGB mitnehmen?


----------



## TheAbyss (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GMJ schrieb:


> Jo, das glaube ich auch. Kann aber mit der Montageplatte der Next und dem kleinen Tube funktionieren.
> Mal ne andere Feage: warum denn überhaupt? Aqualis + DDC sind doch top, oder willst du den virtuellen Durchflussmesser/RGB mitnehmen?



Ich denke ebenso, ohne den passenden Fuß der HK Tube wird das ne feuchte Überraschung. D5Next wegen des DFM zu verwenden halte ich für das schlechteste Kaufargument der neuen Pumpe, da dieser nur mit DP Ultra (sprich: in einem sehr kleinen Viskositätsbereich) überhaupt läuft. Nicht falsch verstehen, diesen Monat kommt bei mir auch die D5Next ins System...


----------



## Shooot3r (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jap das war meine Intention[emoji6](Durchfluss) 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CoLuxe (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kauf dir doch dann lieber den High Flow DFM von Aquacomputer. Das ist dann auch ein richtiger, der mit allen Flüssigkeiten funktioniert.
Das Ding kostet neu 38 €.


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Jap das war meine Intention[emoji6](Durchfluss)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


Hast du denn nen Quadro oder Aquaero?
Ich vermute mal nein, sonst wäre die Next nicht in deinen Sinn gekommen [emoji6]


----------



## Shooot3r (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, doch[emoji6]. Einen aquaero 5 lt. Hatte auch mal den ac dfm. Aber als ich auf ein evolv x gewechselt bin, hatte ich kein Platz mehr für den dfm. Darum wollte ich auf die D5 wechseln. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach, den bekommst du garantiert unter. [emoji106]
Aber ich würde das nicht machen. Selbst die DP Ultra Besitzer der Next schimpfen über den virtuellen DFM. Dann lieber keinen.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Joa ich überleg mir mal was. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (9. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

NEU: farbwerk 360 - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich baue ja auch gerade auf Wasserkühlung um, zumindest erst für CPU, später soll irgendwann die Graka dazu kommen. Aber da es ja bei der 2080ti viele defekte Karten gab warte ich wenigstens ab bis die Garantie sowieso abgelaufen ist. Vorher will ich da nicht rumschrauben, denn ich kenne mein Glück, kaum schraube ich dran rum geht sie 2 Tage später kaputt xD

Ich habe dann überlegt und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, es soll 2x 360mm werden von EK , + CPU Kühler und Pumpe ebenfalls von EK. Steuerungen brauche ich nicht, mein Board hat alle benötigten Anschlüsse.
Mein Corsair Gehäuse war leider zu klein also habe ich das Fractal R6 bestellt, das ist mir schon lange von der Optik aufgefallen , einfach ein super schönes Case.

Soweit so gut, gestern angefangen mit Umbau und was soll ich sagen, ich bin fast durchgedreht...
Mainboard drin , paar Kabel schon dran gehabt, zumindest die wo ich später schlecht dran komme. Zb oben in der Ecke den 8 Pin und 4 Pin.
Dann den 360er in die Front geschraubt als Push Variante. Habe gelesen das dieser Radiator als Push bessere Leistung bringen soll. Dann habe ich mich echt gewundert, alles funktioniert so einfach problemlos , wow..
Weiter dann mit dem zweiten 360er im Deckel. Das Case hat oben so ein Blechteil im Deckel das man raus nehmen kann um dann Radiator und Lüfter zu befestigen. Dann soll man das Blech fertig mit Radi und Lüftern in den Deckel einsetzen können.
Problem ist nur man kann es nicht einfach gerade nach unten einlassen weil an der unteren Seite 3 kleine Ösen sind die erst eingehängt werden müssen und dann wird das ganze Teil leicht seitlich eingelassen. Leider ist dann aber von meinem Board die Abdeckung wo die ganzen Anschlüsse wie USB , Displayport usw für die Rückseite drunter sind im weg. Man kriegt das Blech oben mit Radi und Lüftern vormontiert nicht in den Deckel gesetzt. Ich habe geschoben und alles probiert. Keine Chance.
Ohne den Radiator in der Front hätte ich ihn zur Seite schieben können, aber mit Radi in der Front , keine Chance. Zwischen dem Radiator in der Front und dem im Deckel sind genau 1mm Platz. Ich musste sogar den Radiator in der Front mit den Anschlüssen für Fittinge nach unten setzen, sonst hätte es nicht gepasst. Wenn ich den Radiator im Deckel als Pull verbaut hätte, sprich erst Radiator und dann Lüfter drunter, dann wäre ich an der Mainboard Abdeckung vielleicht vorbei gekommen, allerdings hätte ich dann entweder die warme Luft von innen durch den Radi nach außen blasen lassen müssen, oder Kühle Luft von außen durch den Radi einsaugen lassen. 
Aber warme Luft durch den Radi blasen soll ja nicht wirklich gut sein, und als Pull Variante wollte ich auch nicht.

Also ging nur erst Lüfter drunter dann Radi. So kam ich aber wie gesagt nicht am Board vorbei... Also alles wieder von Deckelblech abgeschraubt , erst das Blech in den Deckel gesetzt und dann so versucht die Lüfter und Radi drunter zu schrauben. War eine scheiß Fummelei... hätte so kotzen können..

Als das endlich erledigt war und auch gepasst hat erst mal eine geraucht und so das Gehäuse beobachtet... Dann erblicke ich neben mir die 4 Ram Riegel ..... Ich sofort Schweißausbrüche bekommen und mir gedacht "Die kriegst du doch jetzt nie im Leben noch da rein... Versucht... Negativ.. Keine Chance. Es fehlte genau wieder mal 1 - 2 mm.. Ich habe dann mit etwas Kraft versucht den Radiator oben etwas zurück zu drücken, aber das war nicht möglich auch nicht mit leicht lockeren Schrauben. 
Nach Links wär es möglich gewesen aber nicht zu mir hingezogen. 

Das ganze Blech oben rausnehmen ging auch nicht , denn wie schon gesagt, gerade aus nach oben rausheben geht nicht wegen den 3 Ösen an der einen Seite. Es geht nur wenn man erst die Seite zur Rückwand hin etwas aushebelt , und dann leicht seitlich rausheben. Jedoch hänge ich dann wieder an der Abdeckung vom Mainboard... 
Was bedeutet das ? 
Genau... Alles wieder vom Deckel abschrauben , Ram Riegel rein , Deckelblech wieder einsetzen und dann wieder das gefummel mit dem Radi und Lüfter installieren bei schon eingesetztem Blech an dem alles dran kommt im Deckel.

Es passt wirklich alles auf den Millimeter wenn man 2x 360mm verbaut. Zwischen Lüfter an der Rückseite und dem Radi im Deckel sind ca 2mm. Zwischen Radi im Deckel in dem Radi in der Front sind ebenfalls ca 2mm. Und zwischen eingebauten Ram und dem Radi im Deckel sind nicht mal 1mm, der Ram liegt genau an der Seite vom Radiator an. Mag aber auch daran liegen das ich den Corsair RGB Pro Ram verbaut habe, dieser ist ja relativ hoch.
So und der Rest wird morgen gemacht , ich kann nicht mehr xDD

Im Internet steht das im Deckel sogar ein 420mm Radiator verbaut werden kann, allerdings wohl nicht in Verbindung mit einem 360er in der Front. Bei mir würde beides jedenfalls hundert Prozentig nicht passen..

Ich kann also nur jedem raten mit meinem Case entweder es so wie ich zu machen wenn man Lust auf Fummeln ohne Ende hat, oder schlauer zu sein und entweder 2x 360mm zu verbauen , allerdings erst Radiator anschrauben und Lüfter dahinter als Push ( Warme Luft von innen nach draußen) oder als Pull (kühle Luft von außen einsaugend)
Dann hat man wenige Millimeter mehr Platz da die Lüfter an vielen Stellen etwas schmaler sind als der Radi. Sind nur wenige Millimeter , aber die machen in dem Fall viel aus. Oder wenn man es wirklich ohne Probleme will, dann in der Front 360mm und im Deckel 240mm. Dann sollte man keine Probleme haben..

Ich lasse mich jetzt mal überraschen ob der Rest morgen ohne Probleme verläuft. Blöd ist nur , Ram ausbauen zb ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich ohne alles aus dem Deckel wieder auszubauen.. Aber naja

Edit::
Eine Frage habe ich noch , ich habe diesen CPU Kühler gekauft : 
EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity Intel - Nickel + Plexi


Edit 2:
Hier mal ein paar Bilder um zu zeigen wie knapp das ganze ist xD


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Edit::
> Eine Frage habe ich noch , ich habe diesen CPU Kühler gekauft :
> EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity Intel - Nickel + Plexi


was ist die Frage? Der CPU Block ist nicht verkehrt. 

Ansonsten toller aufbau soweit, bin gespannt wie die Temps reagieren, weil es schon krass Eng ist. aber es passt am Ende und das zählt.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit den Anschlüsse nach unten wirst du Probleme bekommen. Zum einem wirst du es schwer haben zum entlüften da hierzu das Gehäuse sehr stark zur Seit geneigt werden muss und zum anderem wird sich immer Luft im Radiator oben wie im AGB ansammeln und von alleine nicht mehr raus gehen, da Luft von sich auch nicht nach unten durchs Wasser geht. Du wirst die Luft nie komplett raus bekommen und es wird ggf. vielleicht sogar plätschern.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Anschlüsse unten sind oftmals ene notlösung. In einem Dark Base700 muss man das auch so machen mit 2 Radiatoren a 360mm weil es einfach nicht passt sonst mit der Schlauchverlegung. Generell würde ich sagen ist das Define R6 eher nicht geeignet für eine Wasserkühlung, wenn man sieht wie eng das alles ist. Aber er hat zumindest den Vorteil das er mit seinen Radiatoren ordentliche Temps bekommt bei der CPU. 

Ich hatte das auch mal so wie auf dem Foto, zwar in einem anderen Gehäuse aber von der Idee her gleich. Ich hatte allerdings weder das Problem die Luft rauszubekommen noch das irgendwas plätschert.


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit den Anschlüsse nach unten wirst du Probleme bekommen. Zum einem wirst du es schwer haben zum entlüften da hierzu das Gehäuse sehr stark zur Seit geneigt werden muss und zum anderem wird sich immer Luft im Radiator oben wie im AGB ansammeln und von alleine nicht mehr raus gehen, da Luft von sich auch nicht nach unten durchs Wasser geht. Du wirst die Luft nie komplett raus bekommen und es wird ggf. vielleicht sogar plätschern.



Kann man die Pumpe nicht auch liegend montieren ? Falls ja müsste das doch bedeuten das sie komplett dicht ist. Also könnte ich später doch das case einmal komplett auf die Seite legen wenn sie läuft, dann müsste die Luft doch raus ziehen ?
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im R6 würde ich eher versuchen 1x420 oben und 1x280 vorne, Moduvent oben natürlich weg und ggfs Xflow, damit die Anschlüsse einfacher werden.


----------



## CoLuxe (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



GMJ schrieb:


> Im R6 würde ich eher versuchen 1x420 oben und 1x280 vorne, Moduvent oben natürlich weg und ggfs Xflow, damit die Anschlüsse einfacher werden.


Mit Corsair Vengeance LPX kann man das aber schon vergessen. Der RAM darf keine Heatspreader haben, sonst klappt das nicht mit 280/420 Radis im Deckel.
Der Radi in der Front muss dann ebenfalls ganz nach unten, weshalb dieser dann in den PSU-Schacht pustet. Optimal ist das in Hinsicht auf den Airflow wahrscheinlich nicht. Habe das aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Mit einem großen AGB (wie den Aqualis 450 ml) wird das relativ knapp in Kombination mit einem Radi in der Front. Es funktioniert, aber der AGB hängt direkt vor dem Radi. Dadurch pusten die Lüfter die aufgewärmte Luft direkt auf den AGB. Bei mir ist das kein Problem, ich kühle aber  aktuell auch nur die CPU. Mit höheren Temperaturen könnte dies aber zu einem Problem werden.

Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen mit dem Meshify S2, das in dieser Hinsicht gleich aufgebaut ist, wie das R6.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ein Platzwunder sind bestimmt beide nicht. Ich werde es für den alten Xeon auch sicher nicht probieren.


----------



## CoLuxe (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Tag, an dem Fractal ein Big Tower in dem Design auf den Markt bringt, wird ein guter sein


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Kann man die Pumpe nicht auch liegend montieren ? Falls ja müsste das doch bedeuten das sie komplett dicht ist. Also könnte ich später doch das case einmal komplett auf die Seite legen wenn sie läuft, dann müsste die Luft doch raus ziehen ?
> EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…


Das geht schon und im Grunde kannst du alles drehen und wenden wie du willst solange vom AGB der Auslass mit Wasser bedeckt bleibt und die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

so groß sind die Probleme bei den Anschlüssen unten nicht, da ist viel Einbildung dabei wie es bei Wasserkühlung auch immer mal der Fall ist. Das schafft sogar eine günstige AGB / Pumpen Kombi wie die magicool DCP problemlos und das entlüften ist auch kein Thema.


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Mit Corsair Vengeance LPX kann man das aber schon vergessen. Der RAM darf keine Heatspreader haben, sonst klappt das nicht mit 280/420 Radis im Deckel.
> Der Radi in der Front muss dann ebenfalls ganz nach unten, weshalb dieser dann in den PSU-Schacht pustet. Optimal ist das in Hinsicht auf den Airflow wahrscheinlich nicht. Habe das aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
> Mit einem großen AGB (wie den Aqualis 450 ml) wird das relativ knapp in Kombination mit einem Radi in der Front. Es funktioniert, aber der AGB hängt direkt vor dem Radi. Dadurch pusten die Lüfter die aufgewärmte Luft direkt auf den AGB. Bei mir ist das kein Problem, ich kühle aber  aktuell auch nur die CPU. Mit höheren Temperaturen könnte dies aber zu einem Problem werden.
> 
> Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen mit dem Meshify S2, das in dieser Hinsicht gleich aufgebaut ist, wie das R6.



Also dazu kann ich dir direkt sagen vergiss es xD
420er im Deckel , nie im leben. Schau dir mal meine Bilder mit dem Ram an eine seite vorher. Der 360er bei mir liegt wirklich genau an den Ram Riegeln an. Es ist nicht mal ein Millimeter mehr Platz. Ein 420er aber ist ja nicht nur länger sondern auch ein gutes Stück breiter. Ich glaube das passt nur wenn dein Rechner komplett ohne Ram läuft. 
Mein Ram ist relativ hoch, allerdings habe ich ja auch nur einen 360er im Deckel, bei einem 420er müsste mein Ram ja min 3cm flacher sein ?!
Und zum R6 kann ich nur sagen, ein super gut aussehendes Gehäuse, wirklich auch von der Qualität mega gut. Aber etwas blöd in den Beschreibungen bei allen Anbietern, denn überall steht nur welche Radiatoren wo rein passen könnten. Allerdings steht nirgendwo das es Probleme gibt wenn man in Front und Deckel welche verbaut. Ich finde man hätte ruhig dazu schreiben können das es Probleme gibt wenn Deckel und Front bestückt werden.

Auch etwas blöd finde ich den Staubschutz im Deckel. Schraubst du die Lüfter mit Radiator in den Deckel , kriegst du den Staubschutz oben nicht mehr einfach eingeklickt. Ich musste mit meinem Dremel an mehreren Kanten kleine Vertiefungen rein fräsen , sonst liegt er nicht perfekt gerade auf und springt immer wieder nach oben raus.
Auch stört es mich etwas das extra dieses Blech im Deckel ist, das dafür da ist um es raus zu nehmen, dann Radi und Lüfter zu montieren und es dann zusammen wieder einzulassen in den Deckel. Ist aber auch nicht möglich. Durch die 3 kleinen Ösen auf einer Seite die auf der Seite des Glasfensters sitzen muss das Blech erst an der langen unteren Seite eingesteckt werden , und dann leicht seitlich eingehängt werden. Funktioniert selbst bei einem 360mm Radiator nicht. Du bleibst jedes mal am Mainboard hängen. Und natürlich sowieso am Ram, wobei wie es da bei flacherem Ram aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber am Board hängst du jedes mal fest.
Funktioniert also nur wenn man am besten mit 2 Mann den Radi und Lüfter montiert während das Blech schon im Deckel hängt.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuche es einfach mal so, ansonsten kannst du später das ganze auch so umbauen das du den Vorderen ganz weg lässt oder nur einen 280er einbaust und halt auf extern auf einem Mora gehst. Mit dem Mora müsstest du in der front normalerweise gar kein Radiator mehr einbauen und hättest nur den oberen als Notbetrieb drin. Ein Mora wird dir die Temperaturen sehr gut runter kühlen und am ende wirst du sogar noch nicht mal so hohe Drehzahlen fahren müssen.

Ein Mora ist eine sehr gute Lösung wenn ein Gehäuse sehr klein ist und Radiatoren nicht gut verbaut werden können.


----------



## CoLuxe (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Patrick
Okay xD 
Ich habe es nur mit einem 280er testen können. Mehr kommt bei mir eh nicht rein, da ich später auf nen Mo-Ra umsteige.
Ich sags ja, Fractal Design sollte mal einen Big Tower rausbringen.
Vieles ist gut gemeint, aber verursacht doch nur viel Fummelei^^


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Versuche es einfach mal so, ansonsten kannst du später das ganze auch so umbauen das du den Vorderen ganz weg lässt oder nur einen 280er einbaust und halt auf extern auf einem Mora gehst. Mit dem Mora müsstest du in der front normalerweise gar kein Radiator mehr einbauen und hättest nur den oberen als Notbetrieb drin. Ein Mora wird dir die Temperaturen sehr gut runter kühlen und am ende wirst du sogar noch nicht mal so hohe Drehzahlen fahren müssen.
> 
> Ein Mora ist eine sehr gute Lösung wenn ein Gehäuse sehr klein ist und Radiatoren nicht gut verbaut werden können.



Klar , ein Mora mag in Sachen Kühlung die beste Lösung zu sein. Allerdings möchte ich auf keinen Fall extern Kühlen. Außerdem hatte ich ja ein Gehäuse , ich habe mir das neue R6 ja extra gekauft um intern eine Wakü verbauen zu können. Zum Teil zwar auch weil ich es einfach mega schön finde, aber der auschlaggebende Punkt für das Case war halt weil es deutlich größer ist und ich endlich eine richtige Wasserkühlung im Gehäuse haben wollte. 
Hat ja auch alles geklappt. Pumpe ist nun auch verbaut, Lüfter und alle Radiatoren sind drin. Fittinge und 90° Verbinder sind ebenfalls drauf. Kabel habe ich auch ein wenig verlegt und morgen ziehe ich dann alle Kabel aus dem Netzteil, packe das Brückenteil drauf, schließe nur die Pumpe ans Netzteil und dann wird aufgefüllt.
Sollte das alles klappen stecke ich alle Kabel wieder ans Netzteil, Graka wieder rein und dann läuft hoffentlich alles.

Kleine Frage noch: Die EK Fittinge , wie fest zieht ihr die an ? Ich habe nun alles handfest angezogen ohne Werkzeug. Aber ich habe gesehen das in jedem Fitting vorne drin ein 6 Kant Abdruck ist. Sollte ich die vielleicht doch ein wenig mit Inbus Schlüssel anziehen , oder lieber doch nur mit Hand ?


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ganze ist eher dazu da zum lösen, da von Hand sonst durchrutschen würde und man den Anschluss nicht gut abgeschraubt bekommt. Beim festziehen musst normalerweise kein Werkzeug nutzen. Es seiden es rutscht dir zu stark durch die Finger, aber dann wirklich nur sehr leicht und sehr wenig, so als würdest du kein Werkzeug dazu nutzen.


----------



## GMJ (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach fest kommt ab [emoji6]
Handfest reicht, ist ja nicht umsonst ein O-Ring dran.


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat zufällig jemand die gleiche Pumpe wie ich ?
EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM - inkl. Pumpe,…
Weil bei mir ist im Zubehörbeutel ein kleiner Gummiring dabei , etwa 5cent Stück Größe. Ist allerdings nichts in der Beschreibung dazu zu finden.
Frage mich wofür der wohl ist ?


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch steht mit dabei, das O-Ring ist für den Fall das du das Rohr verwenden möchtest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109843079.pdf


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Kühlflüssigkeit könnt ihr eigentlich empfehlen ? Ich habe bei Caseking unter vielen farbigen Flüssigkeiten gelesen das diese nur für Showzwecke geeignet sind bzw sogar bei Mayhems Flüssigkeiten explizit drunter steht das die Garantie verfällt wenn diese benutzt werden..

Ich habe somit komplett abstand gehalten von irgendwelchem farbigen Zeug. Habe nun die raijintek raiaqua-t1 anti-freeze gekauft. Dort sind sogar noch 3 kleine Farbkonzentrat Fläschchen dabei. Mein Plan war so 3-4 Tropfen von dem Blau zu nehmen um wenigstens ein ganz leichtes Blau zu erhalten. Das sollte doch kein Problem sein oder ?


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Welche Kühlflüssigkeit könnt ihr eigentlich empfehlen ? Ich habe bei Caseking unter vielen farbigen Flüssigkeiten gelesen das diese nur für Showzwecke geeignet sind bzw sogar bei Mayhems Flüssigkeiten explizit drunter steht das die Garantie verfällt wenn diese benutzt werden..
> 
> Ich habe somit komplett abstand gehalten von irgendwelchem farbigen Zeug. Habe nun die raijintek raiaqua-t1 anti-freeze gekauft. Dort sind sogar noch 3 kleine Farbkonzentrat Fläschchen dabei. Mein Plan war so 3-4 Tropfen von dem Blau zu nehmen um wenigstens ein ganz leichtes Blau zu erhalten. Das sollte doch kein Problem sein oder ?



Farbzusätze können sich in der feinen Struktur der Kühler absetzten und dadurch den Durchfluss verschlechtern. Bei Mayhems sind es speziel die Pastellflüssigkeiten welche sich sehr stark absetzen und für den Dauereinsatz nicht zu empfehlen sind. Du kannst zwar die Kühler reinigen aber bei den Radiatoren wird das schwierig.

Bei normaler Flüssigkeit mit Farbzusatz wie z.B. Doubleprotect ultra sehe ich nicht so das Problem. Ich selber nutze Innovateck mit Mayhems Dye als Farbzusatz und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann von DP Ultra bezüglich meinem Gelb was ich verwende gutes berichten.
Hat nichts eingefärbt und auch nichts verstopft. Selbst nach fast zwei Jahren hat sich im Kühler nichts abgesetzt gehabt.


----------



## GMJ (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Shoggy hatte auf CB ja explizit mal kommentiert, dass dieser Hinweis allgemein übernommen wurde, da geht's aber um. Die Pastell oder Aurora Flüssigkeiten.
Wirklich Klarheit gibt's aber auch nicht, sicherheitshalber nachfragen, und vielleicht mal die Antwort teilen [emoji6]
Ich hab DP mit Mayhems Dye, nichts nachteiliges zu sehen, aber auch erst ca 3 Monate im Einsatz.


----------



## VirusAccess (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich sehe immer mehr Leute die gpu und cpu in einem loop mit einem 360 slim radiator betreiben. (9900k,1080ti)
Die Temps können ja vorne und hinten nicht passen, Wasser muss ja über 45 Grad haben ?

Ich selbst habe ne  1080ti +7820x
480,360, 280 radiator. Wassertemp beim Spielen ist je nach lüfterdrehzahl zwischen 34 und 39 Grad.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dass vernünftigen mit einem radiator laufen soll...


----------



## razzor1984 (11. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VirusAccess schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer mehr Leute die gpu und cpu in einem loop mit einem 360 slim radiator betreiben. (9900k,1080ti)
> Die Temps können ja vorne und hinten nicht passen, Wasser muss ja über 45 Grad haben ?
> 
> Ich selbst habe ne  1080ti +7820x
> ...



 Laufen schon nur wozu steckt man im Vergleich zu Lüku recht viel Geld in das Hobby Wakue?
 Man will es in allen Lebenslagen einfach leise habe  und die HW sollt dementsprechend kühl bleiben.Die Abwärme von einem 9900k und einer 1080ti kann man mit einem 360er Radiator der eine hohe Findichte aufweist, durchaus abtransportieren nur von „silent“ braucht man dann nicht mehr reden.(Wenn man nur die TDP addiert kommt auf 345watt) Man kann davon ausgehen, dass ein 120er bis 100 watt abführen kann vielleicht auch mehr, da nicht jeder Radiator baugleich ist und  eben die Findichte auch eine große Rolle spielt.Wenn man das Wasser unter 50 halten will muss eben dann die Drehzahl sauber hinauf und in diesem imaginären Aufbau wäre durchaus push/pull von Nöten + Druckstärke Lüfter mit hoher Drehzahl.


 Mein ryzen7 auf knappen 4ghz bei 1.34vcore und einer rx480 auf ~ 1,42 – 1,45ghz knapp 1.2 vcore wird jetzt nicht enorm heizen, aber über 31 Grad/Wasser(BF5)(jetzt Winter bei 22grad Raumtemperatur) komm ich nicht – dank genügend Fläche und 500rpm maximal Drehzahl 
 Verbaute Radiatoren - 360er+140er intern 200er+420er extern.


----------



## ragman1976 (13. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi,

ich muss jetzt hier mal eine absolute Anfängerfrage stellen. Wenn man sich über Wassertemperatur unterhält, bzw. genauer die Differenztemperatur zwischen Luft und Wasser, welche Wassertemperatur ist da gemeint?
Gehen wir von einem "klassischen" System aus, z.B:

AGB -> Pumpe -> Radiator -> CPU -> GPU -> AGB

Nimmt man zu Differentbildung dann die Wassertemeratur nach Radiator (also die kälteste) oder nach den beiden Wärmequellen?!


----------



## Sinusspass (13. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kommt ganz darauf an, wo man den Sensor verbaut hat. Bei mehreren Sensoren kommt das dann auf den Nutzer an, was er so angibt, auch wenn die meisten wohl recht ehrlich sind und dann alle Werte angeben, nicht nur den besten. Im allgemeinen unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen im Kreislauf aber nicht so sehr, das sind üblicherweise 2-3°C, außer irgendjemand hat 4 starke Grafikkarten und ein, zwei starke Cpus in Reihe, dann hat man doch erhebliche Unterschiede. Für die Temperaturdifferenz wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten, einen Mittelwert zu nehmen, aber an sich haben alle möglichen Messpunkte ihren Sinn.


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bin eben fertig geworden mit wakü Umbau... Einziges Problem : Mir zeigt es den Cuplex Kryos Next mit Vision nicht in der Aquasuite an. Das Diplay funktioniert, ich kann nur nicht darauf zugreifen.  Die D5 Next hingegen schon und diese kann ich auch konfigurieren.

jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegt ?


----------



## IICARUS (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ist denn das ganze angeschlossen?


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das ganze angeschlossen?



Habe auf dem MB 2 interne USB Anschlüsse. Die D5 Next hängt an einem. Am 2. hängt der Aquacomputer Hubby7, an dem die Vison und front USB angeschlossen ist. Der Hubby7 wird per sata mit Strom versorgt. Hab die Vision auch schon an einem anderen Platz am Hubby7 gesteckt. 
Die Vision wird im Gerätemanager nicht erkannt bzw. garnicht angezeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Hubby7 macht oft Probleme, daran wird es auch in deinem Fall liegen.
Habe ich schon mehrfach mitbekommen das Geräte die über den Hubby7 angeschlossen sind nicht laufen.


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Hubby7 macht oft Probleme, daran wird es auch in deinem Fall liegen.
> Habe ich schon mehrfach mitbekommen das Geräte die über den Hubby7 angeschlossen sind nicht laufen.



Na super.... ist doch alles aus einem Haus. Auf mein front USB kann ich leider nicht verzichten. Gibts da Möglichkeiten ohne sich für 50Eu einen PCI-E Adapter zu kaufen? 

Hab grad gesehn das mir die Vision unter Geräte als Maus angezeigt wird O_o


----------



## IICARUS (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du an den einen den die oberen 5 Pins und die unteren 4 Pins schon in Verwendung? Denn du kannst auch die 4 Pins verwenden, nur ist hier keine Erdung mit angeschlossen und manche Boards haben diesen 5 Pin gar nicht belegt. Denn das ganze muss nur die 4 Pins zum Funktionieren haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Datei:USB-Board-8.jpg – Reicheltpedia


----------



## spl1ce (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich danke dir vielmals !!!  Problem gelöst. Hätt ich auch drauf kommen können xD


----------



## ragman1976 (14. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ragman1976 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss jetzt hier mal eine absolute Anfängerfrage stellen. Wenn man sich über Wassertemperatur unterhält, bzw. genauer die Differenztemperatur zwischen Luft und Wasser, welche Wassertemperatur ist da gemeint?
> Gehen wir von einem "klassischen" System aus, z.B:
> ...





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an, wo man den Sensor verbaut hat. Bei mehreren Sensoren kommt das dann auf den Nutzer an, was er so angibt, auch wenn die meisten wohl recht ehrlich sind und dann alle Werte angeben, nicht nur den besten. Im allgemeinen unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen im Kreislauf aber nicht so sehr, das sind üblicherweise 2-3°C, außer irgendjemand hat 4 starke Grafikkarten und ein, zwei starke Cpus in Reihe, dann hat man doch erhebliche Unterschiede. Für die Temperaturdifferenz wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten, einen Mittelwert zu nehmen, aber an sich haben alle möglichen Messpunkte ihren Sinn.



Ok. Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:


AGB -> Pumpe -> 360er Radiator Boden -> 240er Radiator Front  -> 420er Radiator oben -> CPU -> GPU -> AGB

Beim Zocken habe ich eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Luft und Wasser nach den beiden Wärmequellen von 12°C - 14°C, Wassertemperatur nach GPU liegt bei 38° - 40°C. Die Differenz der Wassertemperatur "kalt" nach Radiatoren und "warm" nach den beiden Wärmequellen liegt bei mir bei max 6,5°C. Die Lüfter drehen allerdings mit max. 650 1/min.

Aber dann ist ja denke ich soweit alles in Ordnung.


----------



## shark75 (19. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte meine Stromkabel (1x SATA und 2x MOLEX), welche extern zum MoRa gehen (für D5 Next (SATA (D5) und MOLEX (Beleuchtung) und Lüfter 8x Noctua NF-A20 PWM (MOLEX)) über einen Lumberg oder einer Alternative anschließen - Ausgang über Schott). Wer konfektioniert solche Kabel bzw. könnte eines für mich herstellen?


----------



## DOcean (19. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso nicht nur ein Molex oder Sata und vor Ort aufteilen?

Konfektionieren kann man sowas selber ganz gut...


----------



## shark75 (19. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin nicht so der Elektro-Mensch. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die 8 Lüfter schon ordentlich Strom ziehen.  Lötkolben habe ich auch nicht... müsste ich mir dann dafür kaufen.


----------



## GMJ (19. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



shark75 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Elektro-Mensch. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die 8 Lüfter schon ordentlich Strom ziehen.


max 0,08A/Lüfter = 0,64A -> nicht viel [emoji6] da zieht ne WaKü Pumpe auf 100% deutlich mehr


----------



## v3nom (19. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



shark75 schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Stromkabel (1x SATA und 2x MOLEX), welche extern zum MoRa gehen (für D5 Next (SATA (D5) und MOLEX (Beleuchtung) und Lüfter 8x Noctua NF-A20 PWM (MOLEX)) über einen Lumberg oder einer Alternative anschließen - Ausgang über Schott). Wer konfektioniert solche Kabel bzw. könnte eines für mich herstellen?



Könnte ich bei helfen, müsste ich aber mal checken was für ne Leitungsstärke man da bei der Last braucht.


----------



## shark75 (19. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wäre Top - würde mich freuen.


----------



## Pimplegionär (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo , ich bin gerade dabei meine 1.Wasserkühlung einzubauen , es ist folgendes Gehäuse : Thermaltake - Germany - Core V71 - CA-1B6-00F1WN-00  , 

es soll der i9 9900K gekühlt werden , später soll die Grafikkarte (Gainward GTX1080 GLH OC) mit in den Kreislauf , leider sind alle Grafikkartenkühler für mein Modell ausverkauft und ich bin am suchen ....

Ich möchte oben einen 420er Radiator einbauen und Vorne einen 280er , ist diese Anordnung sinnvoll ? also ich habe beide Radiatoren schon . 

Dann wie soll der Airflow sein ? laut Herstellerseite mit Radiatoren so wie gewöhnlich , Vorne/Unten rein ,Hinten/Oben raus . Ich habe genug Volumen im Gehäuse . 

Zusätzlich wollte ich 2 X 140mm am Boden einblasend verwenden , oder den 280 Radi von unten einblasend ? 

So es sind schon von Werk 4x 200mm Lüfter verbaut , laufen auf 600U/min sehr leise (800U/min max.), also Vorne 2 rein ,Oben 2 raus . Meine Überlegung ob diese Lüfter reichen um meine Radiator zu kühlen ?? da geht Ordentlich Luft durchs Gehäuse . 

Oder den Oberen Radiator mit 3x140mm zusätzlich ? 

Sitz vor der Kiste und bin am überlegen .......


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin
Schön luftiges Gehäuse [emoji123]

Auf einen 420/280er Radiator passen keine 200mm Lüfter.

Du Kannst die Radiatoren einbauen wie du magst, nur sollten die Lüfter auf den Radis alle in die gleiche Richtung pusten. 

Z.B
Deckel 420er intake und Front 280er Intake

Oder 420er Out und Boden Out, dann kannst du die 200mm Lüfter in der Front als intake nutzen.


----------



## Pimplegionär (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin , 

Ich habe oben schon eingebauten Staubfilter , also den 420er Oben rein und 280er Vorne rein , der 140 mm am Heck müsste die Abwärme der 2. Radiatoren+CustomGrafikkarte packen ? 

Ja die 200mm Lüfter passen nicht "Direkt" drauf , aber die Lüfter sind am Gehäuse aussenseitig befestigt und der Radiator innen seitig , so war meine Frage ob die Leistung der 4x 200 mm Lüfter reicht um die 2 Radiatoren zu kühlen . Die leisten ja um einiges mehr an Luft wie 140 er ..


----------



## Pimplegionär (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so und dann die Radiatoren von innen , aussen kommt die Verkleidung wieder dran .


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit den 200mm Lüftern für die Radiatoren finde ich nicht gut. Die schließen nicht bündig mit den Radis ab und dann sucht sich die Luft den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und das ist am Radiator vorbei.
Klar wird der auch kühlen aber m.M.n nicht sehr effizient.


----------



## Pimplegionär (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

OK , und wenn ich zusätzlich am 420er Oben noch 3x140mm im Pull druntersetze ? Ich arbeite Oben ja gegen die Thermik . Die Radis sind beide 30mm Dick .

Ich lass die 200mm Oben einpusten ,die Luft die hinten am Radi vorbei geht kühlt ja meine Mainboard Spannungswandler und RAM , Vorne hin schließt er fast bündig ab und die 3x140mm ziehen die Luft durch den Radi ..... Ich bau das so ein und teste ob das so funktioniert .


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pimplegionär schrieb:


> OK , und wenn ich zusätzlich am 420er Oben noch 3x140mm im Pull druntersetze ? Ich arbeite Oben ja gegen die Thermik . Die Radis sind beide 30mm Dick .


Das bringt bringt nicht viel, nimm die 140er Lüfter saug von aussen die Luft an und drücke sie durch die Radis dazu noch ein 140er Hecklüfter der die Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht.
Das ist die gängigste Variante und m.M.n die beste und effizient und leise zu kühlen.

Die Thermik spielt bei sich drehenden Lüftern keine Rolle. Jeder sich auch noch so langsam drehende Lüfter erzeugt eine stärkere Luftbewegung als die Thermik vom aufsteigender Luft durch Hitze.

Du kannst aber auch gerne den 200mm Lüfter einbauen und gucken ob's besser ist.
Deine Erfahrungen dazu sind hier gerne gesehen.


----------



## Pimplegionär (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich könnte auch die Lufteinlässe so bearbeiten das es nicht 200mm im Durchmesser sind sondern nur die 140 mm , dann wirds auch "fast" bündig , saugt für 200mm an und drückst durch 140mm durch ...... muss ich probieren. Dann geht keine Luft am Radi vorbei ...

Wie eine Art Trichter .


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probier es aus und berichte, ist ja kein großer Aufwand.


----------



## Pimplegionär (20. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar , danke mit dem Tip das die Luft am Radi vorbei kann , ich bau das so ein und berichte , hoffentlich vergesse ich nicht paar Fotos zumachen . 

Ich hoffe es klappt mit der Idee die 200mm Luft anzusaugen und durch 140mm durchzudrücken , dabei müsste doch guter Druck aufgebaut werden .


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal ne Frage an die Bastler:
Ich hab noch ne alte XFX R9 280X, die ich zusammen mit nem FX8320 wasserkühlen will, für hard OC um im 3D Mark in der Kombi möglichst hoch zu kommen.

Für die XFX gibts keinen Block, also muss ich das mit so nem universal kühler lösen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit? 

Greetz


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte bei meiner R9 280 nur den Chip gekühlt, ging ganz gut.

Die Speicher hatte ich mit solchen Alu Heatsinks gekühlt.
An den Spawas hatte ich später einen extra Kühler für Mainboard rangebastelt. Dann war das alles okay und die Karte lief bis zum Ende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meinst du es reicht, wenn ich die Spawas auch mit den kleinen Heatsinks kühle, und das ganze dann aktiv kühle mit nem Lüfter?
Weil nochmal nen kühler will ich dann doch nicht kaufen


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Spawas musst beachten das du keine Temperatur davon angezeigt bekommst.
Manche Grafikkarten takten einfach runter wenn sie zu heiß werden, andere brennen einfach durch.

Daher sicher gehen das sie ausreichend gekühlt werden.
Habe ich selbst vor ein paar Tagen gehabt.

Hatte neue Pads gekauft da mir die alten etwas trocken und minderwertig vorkamen und die neuen waren Schrott obwohl sie noch mehr als die EK Original Pads gekostet haben. Denn nach dem Austausch konnte ich kein einziges Spiel mehr starten da die Grafikkarte unter 500 MHz runter ging. Nachdem ich die Pads etwas warm gemacht habe damit das ganze sich besser anpasst beim zusammen setzen lief alles wieder. Mittlerweile habe ich mir neue von EK gekauft die weniger gekostet haben und damit ist nun alles wieder super.

Daher mein Rat... Finger weg von Pad's und Wärmeleitpaste von Grizzly Kryonaut.

Keine Ahnung wieso das Zeug immer so hoch gelobt wird. Hätte auf die Bewertung auf Amazon hören sollen, denn die Temperaturen waren bei mir damit schlechter als mit den Pads von EK und der MX-4 WLP. Habe mir jetzt auch die neue MX-4 Edition 2019 gekauft. Soll angeblich mindestens 8 Jahre halten. Zumindest sind die Temperaturen von GPU und CPU damit TOP!


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meinst du es reicht, wenn ich die Spawas auch mit den kleinen Heatsinks kühle, und das ganze dann aktiv kühle mit nem Lüfter?
> Weil nochmal nen kühler will ich dann doch nicht kaufen


Ich denke schon, habe ich am Anfang auch so gemacht. Nur dann kam bei mir der Basteldrang[emoji2]

Bei dir kommt es ja nicht auf die Optik an also kann das ja ruhig ein Lüfter drauf pusten.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso das Zeug immer so hoch gelobt wird. Hätte auf die Bewertung auf Amazon hören sollen, denn die Temperaturen waren bei mir damit schlechter als mit den Pads von EK und der MX-4 WLP. Habe mir jetzt auch die neue MX-4 Edition 2019 gekauft. Soll angeblich mindestens 8 Jahre halten. Zumindest sind die Temperaturen von GPU und CPU damit TOP!


Also bei den Pads habe ich auch schon im Gedanken mit den Minuspads fürs nächste Mainboard gespielt (die bei Mainboards genutzten Pads sind scheinbar oft ziemlicher Shice, bei meinem aktuellen Rampage IV Extreme mit echt aufwendigen Kühlern werden die Kühlköprer kaum warm, aber ohne Lüfter auf die Kühlkörper gerichtet laufen die Spannungswandler heiß und die CPU taktet von 4,8GHz auf Baseclock herunter...), aber wenn deine Erfahrungen da nicht so dolle sind, kann ichs mir ja knicken. 

Von der Kryonaut bin ich aber auch geheilt. Auf diversen CPUs hat die Kryonaut-Paste keinen Vorteil gegenüber MX-4 oder NT-H1 gezeigt - wenn überhaupt. Nur war die Paste fast dreimal so teuer... Bei meinem AquaComputer Cuplex Kryos NEXT war ja auch ne kleine Tube Kryonaut beigelegt (die Tube war so klein, dass es aber wirklich nur gerade so für ne Sockel 2011-CPU gereicht hat... ), die hat im Schnitt schlechter abgeschnitten wie die aktuell genutzte MX-4 (nicht die 2019er-Version - Aquatuning hat mir leider die 2018er geschickt...). Zum Heatkiller IV Pro hatte ich mir sogar extra ne Tube Kryonaut gekauft, die hat aber auch gegenüber einer später gekauften Tube NT-H1 keinen deut besser abgeschnitten. 

Auf meiner 290X mit Morpheus-GPU-Kühler hat die Kryonaut zwar anfangs noch echt gute Werte gebracht, ist aber innerhalb kurzer Zeit immer schlechter geworden. 
Auf meiner aktuellen 2080 habe ich zwar noch den letzten Rest der zuletzt (mit dem HK IV) gekauften Kryonaut-Tube verpappt, aber Vergleichswerte habe ich keine. Kaufen tue ich die Kryonaut aber definitiv nicht mehr - für den Preis einer 5,55g-Tube bekomme ich eine 20g-Tube MX-4. Oder eine 10g-Tube NT-H1.


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne, bei mir gehts nur um Leistung 
Naja, ich sehe ja dann, wenn die übelst heiß werden, muss ichs wohl anders lösen...

Wie befestige ich die Alu Kühlerchen an den RAM / VRM?


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ne, bei mir gehts nur um Leistung
> Naja, ich sehe ja dann, wenn die übelst heiß werden, muss ichs wohl anders lösen...
> 
> Wie befestige ich die Alu Kühlerchen an den RAM / VRM?


Mit den Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sofern die Kühlerchen auch als selbstklebend deklariert sind, sonst würd ich das besser lassen und Wärmeleitkleber kaufen.


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> NEU: farbwerk 360 - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Schick! Weiß eigentlich jemand ob das RGBpx Zeug normale WS2812 "Neopixel" LEDs sind? Ich glaube kaum dass das irgendwelche proprietären LEDs sind, oder?


----------



## SpatteL (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube das was etwas anderes.
Habe da auch schon mal geschaut und, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich da etwas gefunden, wo das Mal jemand getestet hat.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Also bei den Pads habe ich auch schon im Gedanken mit den Minuspads fürs nächste Mainboard gespielt (die bei Mainboards genutzten Pads sind scheinbar oft ziemlicher Shice, bei meinem aktuellen Rampage IV Extreme mit echt aufwendigen Kühlern werden die Kühlköprer kaum warm, aber ohne Lüfter auf die Kühlkörper gerichtet laufen die Spannungswandler heiß und die CPU taktet von 4,8GHz auf Baseclock herunter...), aber wenn deine Erfahrungen da nicht so dolle sind, kann ichs mir ja knicken.
> 
> Von der Kryonaut bin ich aber auch geheilt. Auf diversen CPUs hat die Kryonaut-Paste keinen Vorteil gegenüber MX-4 oder NT-H1 gezeigt - wenn überhaupt. Nur war die Paste fast dreimal so teuer... Bei meinem AquaComputer Cuplex Kryos NEXT war ja auch ne kleine Tube Kryonaut beigelegt (die Tube war so klein, dass es aber wirklich nur gerade so für ne Sockel 2011-CPU gereicht hat... ), die hat im Schnitt schlechter abgeschnitten wie die aktuell genutzte MX-4 (nicht die 2019er-Version - Aquatuning hat mir leider die 2018er geschickt...). Zum Heatkiller IV Pro hatte ich mir sogar extra ne Tube Kryonaut gekauft, die hat aber auch gegenüber einer später gekauften Tube NT-H1 keinen deut besser abgeschnitten.
> 
> ...


Meine Grafikkarte ist schon Werk aus mit einem Wasserkühler versehen, ich hatte sie zerlegt weil nach etwa 4-6 Wochen die Temperaturen sich etwas verschlechtert hatten und ich auf 50°C kam. Zwar sind die Temperaturen natürlich immer noch unbedenklich gewesen aber ich wollte mal schauen wie und was genau verbaut wurde. Das erste mal tauschte ich nur die WLP gegen die TIM von EK aus was der Grafikkarte sogar als Tube mit bei lag. Die Temperaturen waren anfangs wieder gut und verschlechterten sich erneut etwa 4-6 Wochen später. Beim Auftragen hatte ich auch das Gefühl das Original bereits diese Wärmeleitpaste genutzt wurde. Daher zerlegte ich nochmals alles und verwendete diese mal die MX-4 die ich da hatte. Die Temperaturen waren damit wieder gut und im Grunde war alles ok.

Nur die Pads gefielen mir nicht gut, die waren zum einem auf den VRams als ganzes drauf und irgendwie wirkten sie sehr trocken und steif. Daher dachte ich mir tust der Grafikkarte was gutes und kaufst die von Kryonaut und auch die Wärmeleitpaste dazu, wurde ja oft gelobt. Stutzig machten mich aber manche Bewertungen auf Amazon, da jemand und auch mehrere andere bereits klagten schlechtere Temperaturen zu bekommen. Zu den Pads gab es keine Bewertungen, zumindest nicht in der Richtung was negatives aufweisen würde.

Habe die Pads ausgetauscht und die WLP auf GPU und auch auf der CPU damit ersetzt.
Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte ging direkt auf 46°C und kam sogar auch auf 50°C. Dabei war die Wassertemperatur noch nicht mal richtig warm geworden. Ich merkte auch das die Wassertemperatur etwa 2 Grad niedriger war als sonst. Für mich ein Anzeichen das das die Wärme nicht gut übertragen wurde und bei den Spannungswandler und VRam wird die Temperaturen ja nicht ausgelesen.

Das schlimmste war das Starten von Overwatch und BF5, beide waren sich am Tod laden da der Takt der Grafikkarte unter 500MHz runter ging. Mit Benchmark wird wohl die Grafikkarte nicht so stark ausgelastet so das diese problemlos liefen. Habe die Grafikkarte erneut zerlegt und die abdrücke der Spannungswandler waren an den Seiten etwas stärker und in der mitte kaum zu sehen. Die stärke der Pads waren identisch da ich die alten und auch die neuen mit einem Messchieber gemessen hatte. Habe die Pads mit einem Föhn warm gemacht und dann zusammen gesetzt. Nun lief die Grafikkarte wieder.

Im Vergleich zu der MX-4 hatte ich aber bei CPU und der GPU 5-7°C schlechtere Temperaturen.
Die Pads gaben mir aber immer noch bedenken da die Wassertemperatur 2°C weniger unter Last erreichte und so habe ich mir dann neue Pads von EK bestellt und auch die neue MX-4 Edition 2019 da sie nun verbessert sein soll und sogar 8 Jahre halten soll und meine MX-4 auch schon ein paar Jahre alt ist und ich davon ausging nicht mehr genug da zu haben.

Habe daher nochmals alles ausgetauscht und nun passt es super mit den Temperaturen.
Gestern im Spiel lag die Grafikkarte bei 39-43°C und über 44°C bin ich innerhalb von 3 Stunden wo ich gespielt habe nicht gekommen.
Mit der Kryonaut lag ich direkt nach dem ich das Spiel startete bei 46°C.

Natürlich wird mit der Kryonaut weder die GPU noch die CPU überhitzen, aber bei dem Preis hätte ich mindestens die gleiche Kühlleistung der MX-4 erwartet. Die Kryonaut hat zusammen mit den Pads mehr als die Pads von EK und der neuen MX-4 gekostet.

Die Pad's habe ich nun auch besser beklebt als es Original der Fall war. Die VRam habe ich einzeln versehen und nicht als ganzes wie es zuvor der Fall war. Dadurch denke ich können die Pads sich mit dem Kühler besser ausdehnen und passen sich so besser den Chips an. Die Spannungswandler waren mit einem breiten Pad versehen wo 1/3 nur die Spannungswandler verdeckten und 2/3 das PCB. Das neue Pad habe ich daher nicht mehr so breit angebracht so das überwiegend nur die Spannungswandler verdeckt sind.

Sorry, mein Beitrag ist nun größer ausgefallen als ich vor hatte...


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die aktuellen Designs von EKWB haben ja so ne schwarze Blende am Ende der Karte.

Kann man die auch abmachen und den Block ohne das Teil montieren? Mir wird sonst der Kühler zu lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Designs von EKWB haben ja so ne schwarze Blende am Ende der Karte.
> 
> Kann man die auch abmachen und den Block ohne das Teil montieren? Mir wird sonst der Kühler zu lang.
> 
> ...


Ich denke schon, das sieht mir wie ein Abstandshalter aus damit das Acry mich verbiegt und bricht. Darauf gegebenfalls achten.


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, die Frage ist ob das nur verschraubt ist oder irgendwie verklebt.

Ich dachte speziell an die Turing Jungs, welche diese Art von Block schonmal in der Hand hatten.
Die können vllt was zu sagen. Hab aber auch mal bei EK nachgefragt.


----------



## DARPA (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, hab schon Antwort von EK bekommen:



> Hello,
> thank you for contacting us.
> 
> Yes, the Stickout of the water block *that holds the RGB Strip* can be removed and the block can be used/installed without it as well.
> ...




War ja so klar, dass es wieder eine unnütze Funktion ist


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht man oft bei EK wenn RGB verbaut wird damit die LEDs nicht sichtbar sind und das ganze durchs Plexiglas ausgestrahlt wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, danke für eure Hilfe, ich glaube, ich bin dafür einfach zu jung 

Mal sehen, wie ichs dann mache


----------



## TheAbyss (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, in sachen rgbpx bastel ich gerade an einer Lösung, jetzt gibts dafür also nen neues Farbwerk.. Gut, dann kommt das ins System und fertig. Ich werde berichten, wird wohl mein April / Mai Projekt. In dem Zusammenhang brauch ich mal euren Rat. Ich nehme nen Nova in den Kreislauf auf, also brauche ich mehr Flüssigkeit. Könnt ihr mir nen günstigen 5l Kanister empfehlen? Im Moment nutze ich Nanoxia Klar und farblos Fertigmische. Dir ist aber jetzt leer.


----------



## Joselman (22. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man auf dauer Probleme vermeiden möchte kauft man sich von AC DP Ultra.


----------



## WiP3R (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich wusste nicht wo ich das am besten unterbringe,
kennt jemand eine lösung für den BIOS Reset das man praktisch anstatt eines Jumpers einen Knopf hat den man aus dem Case rausführen kann? Meine Grafikkarte hängt nähmlich genau über dem Jumper und bei meinen kommenden OC versuchen ist das ein klein wenig nervig immer die Grafikkarte da raus zu friemeln vorallem wo sie jetzt unter Wasser ist. 
Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## CoLuxe (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst an den Jumper einfach nen Taster dran hängen. Der macht dann bei Betätigung das gleiche, wie wenn du das manuell mit nem Schraubendreher (oder what ever) überbrückst.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich dann auch so regeln, wurde ja früher mit Jumper mit umstecken auch so geregelt und ein Schalter würde ja das selbe bewirken.
Bei meinem Mainboard habe ich dazu zum Glück schon was mit an der Slotblende mit dabei, so das ich noch nicht mal aufs Mainboard dazu muss und auf dem Mainboard habe ich dazu auch noch eine Drucktaste.


----------



## WiP3R (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also würde da nen normaler Schalter reichen den ich an einer Pcie Blende anbringe? Wie löse ich da am besten die Besfestigung am Jumper Header? Wäre ein 3 Pin Stecker.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit dem Schalter ja, aber mit dem Jumper Header versteh ich nicht ganz was du genau meinst.
Vielleicht mal ein Bild oder abschnitt aus dem Handbuch mal einstellen.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm einen Wechselschalter und verbinde alle drei Pins des CMOS-Clear-Headers mit den drei Anschlüssen des Schalters. So kannst du sowohl die Betriebs-Stellung als auch die Clear-CMOS-Stellung mit dem Schalter nachbilden.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Drei Pins kenne ich von früher und da war auch noch ein Jumper zum umsetzen drauf.
Die letzten Boards die ich hatte haben nur noch zwei Pins mit dabei gehabt wo kein Jumper mehr drauf ist, dort muss dann mit einem Schraubendreher nur die zwei Pins kurz überbrückt werden. Kenne jetzt aber nicht alle Boards, nur dachte ich das die drei Pins Vergangenheit wären.


----------



## WiP3R (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also hab endlich feierabend.
Mein Mainboard hat in der tat noch einen Jumper den man auf drei Pins herumstecken muss.   So ein Wechselschalter wäre natürlich optimal. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Idee wie ich die Kabel an den Pins befestige. Festlöten würde ich die nur ungern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm am besten Crimpstecker mit passenden Kontakten wie man sie für andere interne Anschlüsse auch verwendet. Entweder du kaufst dir welche (z. B. hier), oder gibst mir per PN kurz Bescheid, dann schicke ich dir paar Kontakte, ein 3Pin-Steckergehäuse und einen Wechselschalter . Schadet aber grundsätzlich nicht solches Material auf Lager zu haben - braucht man ab und zu einfach. 

Wenn du keine Crimpzange hast, reicht auch eine kleine Flachzange oder eine Kombizange zum crimpen (zumindest wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat), oder man verlötet die Kabel an den Kontakten bevor man sie ins Gehäuse schiebt.
Kannst aber auch einfach ein Kabel mit bereits konfektioniertem passendem 3Pin-Anschluss von  irgendwas Anderem zweckentfremden. Kommen ja öfters vor im PC-Bereich.


----------



## WiP3R (23. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@VJoe2max
Vielen dank für den Tipp. Das Material zu Crimpen hätte ich sogar da. Das mache ich dan vermutlich am besten so. Mit nem Kabel sleeve wird das glaub was.
 An alle anderen auch vielen Dank für euren Rat.


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mal gestern mein verbautes System ohne den Mora getestet.
Durchfluss war statt 124 l/h an die 144 l/h und ich bin auf 35°C Wassertemperatur mit nur 800 U/min der Lüfter gekommen.
Das ganze lief daher nur mit einem 420er und einem 240mm Radiator. Wobei die Raumtemperatur momentan bei uns um die 23°C ist.


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe mal eine frage:
Für meine Pumpe brauche ich 1x molex habe aber nur Kabel beim Netzteil dabei mit 4 oder 5x molex. Durch 2 commander pro , viele Lüfter,  fanhub für led usw habe ich sowieso wenig Platz für Kabel und will daher ungerne einen molex nutzen und den Rest irgendwo hin quetschen. Adapter kaufen wäre vielleicht möglich,  aber ich will heute endlich fertig werden mit meinem Umbau , hatte einfach zu wenig Zeit die letzten Wochen.

Ich habe gesehen ich habe zwei molex Kabel und brauchen werde ich das zweite sowieso nie.
Ist es möglich ein Kabel zu opfern indem ich nach dem ersten Molex Stecker dahinter abknipse ? Oder kann ich dadurch irgendwas kaputt machen am Netzteil ?


----------



## VJoe2max (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst halt dafür sorgen, dass die abgeknipsten Kabelenden isoliert bleiben, bzw. nirgends mit Metallteilen in Kontakt kommen. Besser ist es die Kontakte des ersten Molex-Steckers aus dessen Gehäuse zu ziehen und die Kabel direkt am Kontakt abzuknipsen. Dann sind die offenen Enden im Steckergehäuse versteckt, nachdem man die Kontakt wieder eingesteckt hat. Solange du keine Kurzschlüsse verursachst kann auch nicht kaputt gehen (mal abgesehen davon, dass so gut wie alle ATX-Netzteile eh kurzschlussfest sind...). Es geht mehr darum die restliche Hardware nicht unabsichtlich mit offenen Kabelenden in elektrischen Kontakt zu bringen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche mal eure Einschätzung bitte...

Kann eine 120mm AIO genauso viel Wärme abführen wie ein Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (220w TDP)?

Habe aktuell einen in meinem System verbaut (Jonsbo RM3 mATX) und darf demnächst allerdings eine 120mm AIO reviewen und anschließend behalten. Jetzt will ich mir im Vorfeld schonmal Gedanken machen welchen Kühler ich dann behalte.


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einfach selber testen und das beste ist aber auch das du den Radiator so verbaust das er die Luft aus dem Raum und nicht von deiner Grafikkarte bezieht. Denn da kann sich schon sehr unterschiedlich auswirken wenn mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird oder mit einer Grafikkarte die ggf. auch sehr heiß werden kann.

Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich letztens eine AIO in einem Rechner so verbaut habe das er oben rein blast und nicht raus.
Die vorderen Lüfter sind verblieben damit die Grafikkarte weiterhin frische Luft direkt bekommt und dadurch haben wir sogar im Gegensatz zu dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 was zuvor verbaut war eine Verbesserung von 7°C erreichen können. Es handelte sich hier aber um ein 240mm Radiator. 

Von 140er Radiatoren halte ich  persönlich nicht viel. Meist geht die Kühlung nur mit sehr hoher Drehzahl und wird am ende nicht kühler und leiser ausfallen.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht dran, weil ja so Diskussionen einfach mal so entbranden können
> 
> Aber Trotzdem nette idee



nett zu lesen wie vor über 11 Jahren nicht an diesen Thread geglaubt wurde


----------



## BlackAcetal (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Einfach selber testen und das beste ist aber auch das du den Radiator so verbaust das er die Luft aus dem Raum und nicht von deiner Grafikkarte bezieht. Denn da kann sich schon sehr unterschiedlich auswirken wenn mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt wird oder mit einer Grafikkarte die ggf. auch sehr heiß werden kann.
> 
> Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich letztens eine AIO in einem Rechner so verbaut habe das er oben rein blast und nicht raus.
> Die vorderen Lüfter sind verblieben damit die Grafikkarte weiterhin frische Luft direkt bekommt und dadurch haben wir sogar im Gegensatz zu dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 was zuvor verbaut war eine Verbesserung von 7°C erreichen können. Es handelte sich hier aber um ein 240mm Radiator.
> ...



Das Jonsbo RM3 hat nur 2 Lüfterplätze nämlich im Heck und im Deckel...beide sind im Moment outtake und frische Luft kommt über den Boden per Unterdruck rein (gesamter Boden ist großzügig perforiert). Airflow ist wunderbar mit dem Brocken 3 und Temps unterscheiden sich kaum zum wesentlich größeren Mastercase Pro5 was ich vorher hatte. Der 120mm Radiator wird wahrscheinlich im Heck platzfinden damit der mitgelieferte RGB Lüfter auch gut zur Geltung kommt...bin mal gespannt


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Am besten wenn du beides hast selbst austesten, mit anderen Bauteilen ist es immer etwas schwierig was vorher zu sagen.
Kann daher nur von dem Berichten was ich selbst bei mir oder in einem der Rechner von uns verbaut habe.


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich bin nun auch wieder weg vom Laptop und endlich wieder am Rechner unterwegs xD
Umbau war erfolgreich , 2x 360mm Radiatoren verbaut mit EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM Pumpe , alles ins neue Case ( Fractal R6 ). 
Pumpe habe ich ohne irgendwelche Steuerungen verbaut, einfach Strom über Molex und Signal über PWM direkt ans Board an den W PUMP+ Stecker. Läuft perfekt. Lässt sich super über das Bios steuern. Einfach im Bios WPUMP+ aktiviert , und schon kann man im QFan Fenster alles schön einstellen.
Ich habe trotzdem jetzt bei niedrigster , mittlerer und höchster Temperatur die Pumpe überall auf 100% gestellt. Hört man nichts von, selbst bei offenem Case hört man aus 30cm Entfernung nix von der Pumpe.
Aber das R6 Gehäuse ist auch mega gut gedämmt, an allen Außenwänden sind Dämmmatten angebracht , das trägt sicher auch seinen Teil dazu bei. Von der Optik liebe ich dieses Case , extrem edel und gut verarbeitet. 
Habe 2 Commander Pro verbaut, erster Commander hat 5 Corsair ll120 Lüfter für das Gehäuse und der zweite Commander hat 6 ML120 angeschlossen für die Radiatoren. So habe ich einen für Gehäuselüftung und einen für die Wakü. 
Bin echt zufrieden bis jetzt. Habe auch einen Temp Sensor für Wassertemperatur direkt ans Board angeschlossen weil ich die Pumpe eigentlich darüber steuern wollte , würde auch funktionieren allerdings habe ich mich dann ja doch dafür entschieden sie auf 100% laufen zu lassen weil ich nicht gedacht hätte das sie so leise läuft.

Morgen wird erstmal mit Prime95 gecheckt wie die Temperaturen unter richtiger Last so sind, dann melde ich mich noch mal. Graka läuft erst mal weiterhin über Lüfterkühlung. Die 2080ti von Asus Strix hat einfach einen super Kühler für den ich ja auch etwas mehr für die Karte gezahlt habe. Andere Modelle sind da ja günstiger.
Darum bleibt dieser auch erst einmal. Aber wenn später die Garantie der Karte sowieso abgelaufen ist überlege ich mir das noch mal, dann kann ich das Garantiesiegel ja durchbrechen. Aber bei den vielen defekten 2080ti Karten will ich da vor Ablauf nicht so gern dran rumschrauben xD

Lüfter der Radiatoren und Gehäuse laufen schön ruhig mit 600rpm , kaum hörbar. Unter Last muss ich noch schauen wie ich sie da einstelle.


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine frage habe ich aber auch noch. An meinem AGB habe ich oben eine Verschlusskappe zum befüllen. Diese hat eine Dichtung und lässt sich komplett dicht verschließen. Gestern nach 30m surfen habe ich sie mal etwas geöffnet und es hat leicht gezischt, war das nur weil es der erste Betrieb war oder entsteht dort immer etwas Druck? 
Weil so richtig auf Temperatur habe ich noch nichts getestet, Nicht das mir noch ein Schlauch weg fliegt oder so?
Entlüftet habe ich übrigens auch so gut wie möglich.. Sollte ich den Verschluss jetzt lieber durchgehend leicht geöffnet lassen oder fest verschließen? Wie macht ihr das bei euch?


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist normal, da baut sich immer etwas Druck auf.
Daher soll man beim PKW auch kein Ausgleichsbehälter öffnen wenn der Motor noch heiß ist.

Brauchst dir aber keine Gedanken machen, da passiert nichts.
Der Druck was sich da aufbaut ist nicht hoch. Es gibt dazu zwar auch Überdruckventile zu kaufen, finde ich aber unnötig und 99% der Leute mit Wakü haben solch ein Ventil auch nicht verbaut.


----------



## Joselman (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin ein 1%er 

Habe mir mal eine vor 5 Jahren gekauft.  aqua computer Druckausgleichsmembran fuer G1/4 Zoll, ho…
Würde natürlich auch ohne gehen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Braucht der Heatkiller IV bei AMD AM3+ ne extra Backplate? 
Oder reicht die originale?


----------



## CoLuxe (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei AM4 wird die vormontierte vom Board genutzt. Wird bei AM3 wahrscheinlich genauso sein.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Braucht der Heatkiller IV bei AMD AM3+ ne extra Backplate?
> Oder reicht die originale?


Es wird die vormontierte Backplate genutzt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

2 Fache Bestätigung 
Ich wollte nur sichergehen. Bekomme morgen das Board, nicht, dass ich bei der Montage was kaputt mache, weil ich dazu noch was brauche


----------



## Aries1337 (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nimm am besten Crimpstecker mit passenden Kontakten wie man sie für andere interne Anschlüsse auch verwendet. Entweder du kaufst dir welche (z. B. hier), oder gibst mir per PN kurz Bescheid, dann schicke ich dir paar Kontakte, ein 3Pin-Steckergehäuse und einen Wechselschalter . Schadet aber grundsätzlich nicht solches Material auf Lager zu haben - braucht man ab und zu einfach.
> 
> Wenn du keine Crimpzange hast, reicht auch eine kleine Flachzange oder eine Kombizange zum crimpen (zumindest wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat), oder man verlötet die Kabel an den Kontakten bevor man sie ins Gehäuse schiebt.
> Kannst aber auch einfach ein Kabel mit bereits konfektioniertem passendem 3Pin-Anschluss von  irgendwas Anderem zweckentfremden. Kommen ja öfters vor im PC-Bereich.



Man merkt bei jedem Post von dir, dass du richtig Ahnung hast, hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das ich meine Wakü gestern endlich fertig gestellt habe , habe ich ja bereits gestern gesagt. Tests wegen Temperaturen habe ich gestern aber nicht mehr gemacht, wurde mir zu spät , dafür habe ich das heute mal nachgeholt. 
Mir wurde ja gesagt von einer 360mm AIO zu einer Custom Wakü zu wechseln wäre totale Geldverschwendung wenn nur CPU gekühlt werden soll. Hatte da mal unter einem Video von Igor auf Youtube gepostet und er sagte mir ich bräuchte nicht mit Verbesserungen rechnen , er hat mir davon abgeraten.
Meine Grafikkarte würde davon profitieren aber nur die CPU wäre im Vergleich zu der AIO totale Geldverschwendung. 
Ich habe mich trotzdem nicht davon abbringen lassen und muss sagen es war absolut die richtige Entscheidung. 
Wobei die Grafikkarte ja sowieso irgendwann noch mit eingebunden wird, aber jetzt erstmal nur CPU.

Aber nun mal zu den Temperaturen.

Vorher hatte ich den 9900k mit einer 360mm Corsair AIO am laufen. Bei 4,9ghz allcore , min Cache auf Auto und Max. Cache auf 47 , Spannung Offset +0,060  war ich mit dem Prime95 Autotester Temperaturtest nach ca 20min bei ca 77-82°
Auf 5ghz allcore , min Cache auf Auto und max Cache wieder auf 47  Offset wieder 0,060 wurde es so langsam kritisch. Nach 20m Prime95 Autotester Temperaturtest kam ich dann so langsam bei 89 - 93° an. Nach ca 30min standen die ersten Kerne bei 94 - 95°

Jetzt mit der neuen Wakü. 4,9ghz habe ich mir gespart, habe sofort mit 5ghz angefangen.
Also wieder wie auch mit der 360mm AIO alle Kerne auf 5ghz , Offset 0,060 , Cache min auf Auto , Max auf 47. Wieder der gleiche Test, Prime95 Autotester und Temperaturtest gestartet. Wie immer ohne Avx.
Nach 25m lag die Temperatur bei 66 - 71° nach 45m bei 70 - 75°. 
Mit der AIO lag ich bei gleichen 5ghz Einstellungen  bereits nach 20m auf den ersten Kernen bei 93°. Weitere 5-10m später standen die ersten 2-3 Kerne schon bei 95°
Und nun bei gleichen Einstellungen 20° Kühler. Wassertemperatur stand übrigens bei Maximal 32°
Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich raijintek anti Freeze im System, habe nur gutes davon gelesen , zwar teuer ( 14Euro für 500ml ) aber da wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sparen.

Ich kann es selbst kaum glauben.. xDD Ich bin schon davon ausgegangen das es ein wenig kühler wird. Nachdem mir gesagt wurde das ich nicht viel erwarten kann hätte ich mich schon sehr über 10° gefreut. 
Mir hat das ganze basteln schon spaß gemacht und eine selbst gebaute Wasserkühlung wollte ich ja sowieso schon immer haben. Darum wäre ich auch schon mit ein wenig mehr Leistung zufrieden gewesen,
aber das es gleich über 20° Unterschied werden , damit hätte ich wirklich nie gerechnet. 
Und obwohl ich so einen Unterschied erreicht habe , ist das ganze System trotzdem leiser geworden. Pumpe läuft auf 100% , macht ca 4800 Umdrehungen lauf Beschreibung 1500L / Std. Trotzdem hört man von der Pumpe überhaupt nichts.
Das neue Case ist allerdings auch gedämmt, im alten Corsair Gehäuse gab es ja keine Dämmung.
Die Lüfter sind übrigens noch nicht auf voller Leistung gelaufen, ich denke wenn ich die noch schneller laufen lassen würde könnte ich sogar noch bessere Temperaturen erreichen. Mal sehen xD


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann man mit einigen Aspekten erklären 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du auch das Case gewechselt?
Das alleine kann schon viel ausmachen.
Andere Lüfter/Radis tragen auch ihren Teil bei.
Der große Teil kommt bei dir aber von der doppelten Radi-Fläche.
2x360 für CPU-only ist aber auch ein wenig overkill xD


----------



## TheAbyss (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> das ich meine Wakü gestern endlich fertig gestellt habe , habe ich ja bereits gestern gesagt. Tests wegen Temperaturen habe ich gestern aber nicht mehr gemacht, wurde mir zu spät , dafür habe ich das heute mal nachgeholt.
> Mir wurde ja gesagt von einer 360mm AIO zu einer Custom Wakü zu wechseln wäre totale Geldverschwendung wenn nur CPU gekühlt werden soll. Hatte da mal unter einem Video von Igor auf Youtube gepostet und er sagte mir ich bräuchte nicht mit Verbesserungen rechnen , er hat mir davon abgeraten.
> Meine Grafikkarte würde davon profitieren aber nur die CPU wäre im Vergleich zu der AIO totale Geldverschwendung.
> Ich habe mich trotzdem nicht davon abbringen lassen und muss sagen es war absolut die richtige Entscheidung.
> ...



Erstmal Glückwunsch zur ersten Eigenkonstruktion! Ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass der angesprochene Vergleich irgendwie keiner ist. Wie bereits gesagt, hast du quasi jedes maßgebliche Detail im Vergleich zur AIO geändert. Gehäuse, Radiator-Fläche (und damit wohl auch Einbauposition und Luftzufuhr), Lüfter, CPU-Block. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde alleine die mit der Konstruktion verbundene Kopf- und Handarbeit rechtfertig auch für mich so einen Wechsel.

Die Drehzahlen der Lüfter werden bei der Fläche kaum Unterschiede machen, es sei denn du stellst sie aus bzw. gibts Vollgas, im Silentbereich 300-700 RPM wirst du kaum messbare Unterschiede sehen.

Ohne den Loop zu kennen wirst du bei Vollgas auf der D5? wohl so um die 300l/h - 400 l/h haben.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zur ersten Eigenkonstruktion! Ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass der angesprochene Vergleich irgendwie keiner ist. Wie bereits gesagt, hast du quasi jedes maßgebliche Detail im Vergleich zur AIO geändert. Gehäuse, Radiator-Fläche (und damit wohl auch Einbauposition und Luftzufuhr), Lüfter, CPU-Block. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde alleine die mit der Konstruktion verbundene Kopf- und Handarbeit rechtfertig auch für mich so einen Wechsel.
> 
> Die Drehzahlen der Lüfter werden bei der Fläche kaum Unterschiede machen, es sei denn du stellst sie aus bzw. gibts Vollgas, im Silentbereich 300-700 RPM wirst du kaum messbare Unterschiede sehen.
> 
> Ohne den Loop zu kennen wirst du bei Vollgas auf der D5? wohl so um die 300l/h - 400 l/h haben.



Die Pumpe läuft komplett lautlos auf 100% das sind laut Beschreibung 1500L / Std.
Was mich extrem wundert , mit der AIO habe ich in prime95 mit eingeschaltetem AVX auf 5ghz wenn ich im Bios avx Offset auf 2 gestellt habe nach 10sek schon 95° erreicht. Mit der neuen Wakü habe ich jetzt wieder auf 5ghz , avx Offset auf 1 selbst nach 10minuten keine 90°.
Heftig, eigentlich sollte man ja bei eingeschaltetem AVX auf 5ghz mindestens AVX Offset auf 2 oder besser 3 setzen damit man so bei 4,7ghz steht wenn avx aktiviert ist. Ich setze es gerade mal auf 1 und erreiche trotzdem keine 90°. Heftig was ein krasser Unterschied zu vorher.


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe läuft komplett lautlos auf 100% das sind laut Beschreibung 1500L / Std.


Bau mal ein Durchflusssensor mit ein, dann wirst du wenn du Glück hast nur 1/3 davon erreichen(wenn überhaupt), denn die Herstellerangaben kannst vergessen. Um diese 1500 Liter zu erreichen müsstest du den Auslas der Pumpe direkt mit dem Einlass verbinden.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde eher mit 200-300l/h rechnen, Wasserkreisläufe sind nunmal etwas restriktiver als etwas Schlauch von Ausgang zum Eingang.


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich auch etwa damit rechnen.

Ich komme mit Mora an die 124 l/h und ohne den Mora auf etwa 144 l/h.
Minimale Drehzahl 67 l/h und ohne Mora etwa 76 l/h


----------



## WiP3R (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage, 
gibt es eine empfehlung wo ich einen Foliensensor im Gehäuse am besten platziere um die Lufttemperatur im inneren zu Messen? 
Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## v3nom (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde es da machen wo die relevante Luft auch tatsächlich ist. Am besten wäre es den Sensor noch mit einem kleinen Kühlkörper oder einer Münze zu bekleben, damit eine gewisse Trägheit vorhanden ist.
Um meine Raumluft zu messen habe ich den Sensor vor den ansaugenden Lüftern im Einlass an der Front angebracht.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Würde ich auch etwa damit rechnen.
> 
> Ich komme mit Mora an die 124 l/h und ohne den Mora auf etwa 144 l/h.
> Minimale Drehzahl 67 l/h und ohne Mora etwa 76 l/h



Ich habe bei meiner undrosselbaren D5 (Poti kaputt mit 4720 rpm) einen Durchfluss beim Highflow USB von 252 l/h, das bei CPU+GPU. Insofern hatte ich bei nur CPU etwas höher geschätzt, kommt aber tatsächlich nicht drauf an


----------



## Zocker24 (29. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Kumpel baut sich gerade seinen ersten wakü PC und hat diese GTX 1070 ti, ist eine ZOTAC, scheinbar aber keine normale.

Nun sucht er einen Block für die Karte, ich konnte nix passendes finden.

Kennt ihr einen der passen könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sieht aus wie das Min-PCB, dann hätte der gepasst:
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 M05 - mit Backplate - schwarz | Mindfactory.de


----------



## TheAbyss (29. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leute, es geht wieder los.. die Temperaturen steigen.. gestern abend bei mir im 2. Stock unterm Dach 2 Stunden gezockt.. seitdem ich die Wakü hab und damit der Wärmeübergang in die Luft deutlich besser ist, schwitze ich vorm PC... bin gespannt wie das im Sommer wird, ist der erste Sommer im neu ausgebauten Dachstuhl.


----------



## WiP3R (29. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Summer is coming ^^


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Zocker24 schrieb:


> Hallo, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Kumpel baut sich gerade seinen ersten wakü PC und hat diese GTX 1070 ti, ist eine ZOTAC, scheinbar aber keine normale.
> 
> Nun sucht er einen Block für die Karte, ich konnte nix passendes finden.


Wird schwer, denn selbst wenn es Kühler gegeben hat wird man die schwer neu gekauft bekommen.
Mal im Gebrauchtmarkt schauen ob jemand solch ein Kühler verkauft.

Ansonsten gibt es auch Universal Lösungen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...ries/Wasserkühler/GPU_Kuehler/"GPU Universal"


----------



## Zocker24 (29. März 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat er Mist geholt, ist scheinbar eine OEM Version.
Bestellt sich jetzt eine FE


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. April 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe meinen Cpu Kühler letztes Wochenende direkt wieder ausgebaut xD Hatte den EK-Velocity Intel - Nickel + Plexi bestellt , dann eingebaut und direkt den gleichen Kühler noch mal mit D-RGB bestellt. Wollte das Teil doch lieber beleuchtet haben 
Falls also jemand Interesse haben sollte an dem EK-Velocity Intel - Nickel + Plexi dann ruhig per PM melden. Das Teil war nicht ganz 2 Tage in Benutzung. Vielleicht insgesamt für 5 Stunden, also quasi nagelneu. Das ganze Zubehör habe ich aus dem neuen Kühler genommen, ist ja das gleiche nur original verschweißt und unbenutzt. Wärmeleitpaste ist auch dabei, ebenfalls unbenutzt.
Neupreis ist 80 Euro. Ich denke 65 Euro sollten okay sein wenn ich den Versand noch übernehme 

Hätte es auch in den Handelbereich gestellt , aber da habe ich noch keinen Zugang.

Link zu dem Kühler:
EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity Intel - Nickel + Plexi


----------



## Da_Obst (1. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mahlzeit! 

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Distro-Plate zu entwerfen um mein Case wieder herzeigen zu können.  Dabei hab ich mich unter anderem am Tutorial von Bit-Tech orientiert, vor allem was die Parameter für die O-Ringe angeht. Jedenfalls hab ich mittlerweile schon ein Design zusammen gebastelt welches mir recht gut gefallen würde. Allerdings bin ich mir mit der Verschraubung nicht sicher. Momentan habe ich nur außen rum um alle Kanäle Schrauben drinnen. Muss ich zwingend auch zwischen den Kanälen verschrauben damit das Teil dicht bleibt? Wenn ja, dann müsste ich den Entwurf nämlich noch etwas abändern... 

So sieht es gerade aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An sich sollte das so gehen, bei Grafikkartenkühlern ist ja auch nur außenrum alles festgeschraubt und abgedichtet, der Unterschied ist da, dass die Dichtschnur einmal komplett um die ganze Struktur rumgeht und die innen nicht wirklich abgedichtet wird, sodass durchaus ein wenig Flüssigkeit vom Einlass direkt in den Auslass fließen kann ohne die Kühlstruktur zu passieren. Das ist auch kein Problem, die Menge ist winzig.
Jetzt hast du aber jeden Kanal einzeln abgedichtet, wie mir scheint, es könnte passieren, dass es innen nicht richtig abdichtet, sollte aber bei präziser Verarbeitung nicht auftreten. Die beste Lösung wäre Pumpe dran und Test.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Da_Obst*, ich weis nicht wie ich dir da helfen koennte, aber ich habe da so eine ganz grobe Idee wie du mir mal in Zukunft helfen koenntest, wenn ich mal Zeit, Lust und Mittel fuer den naechsten Bau habe.
Ein TJ07 wartet im Keller!


----------



## Da_Obst (1. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> An sich sollte das so gehen, bei Grafikkartenkühlern ist ja auch nur außenrum alles festgeschraubt und abgedichtet, der Unterschied ist da, dass die Dichtschnur einmal komplett um die ganze Struktur rumgeht und die innen nicht wirklich abgedichtet wird, sodass durchaus ein wenig Flüssigkeit vom Einlass direkt in den Auslass fließen kann ohne die Kühlstruktur zu passieren. Das ist auch kein Problem, die Menge ist winzig.
> Jetzt hast du aber jeden Kanal einzeln abgedichtet, wie mir scheint, es könnte passieren, dass es innen nicht richtig abdichtet, sollte aber bei präziser Verarbeitung nicht auftreten. Die beste Lösung wäre Pumpe dran und Test.



Hm, mittlerweile hat mir auf Reddit jemand gesagt, dass ich das Teil nicht dicht bekomme wenn nicht auf jeder Seite der einzelnen Kanäle Schrauben sind um die Dichtungsringe zu quetschen. 
Auch bei 10mm Plexi ist die Durchbiegung noch recht groß und würde dazu führen, dass die Kühlflüssigkeit entweichen kann... Also muss ich wohl wieder ans Reißbrett. 
Das Teil sollte im besten Fall von Anfang an das tun was ich will, es wird vermutlich ein recht teurer Spaß und ich hab momentan leider kein Budget für mehrere Anfertigungen davon. 
Trotzdem ein großes Danke für deinen Input. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Da_Obst*, ich weis nicht wie ich dir da helfen koennte, aber ich habe da so eine ganz grobe Idee wie du mir mal in Zukunft helfen koenntest, wenn ich mal Zeit, Lust und Mittel fuer den naechsten Bau habe.
> Ein TJ07 wartet im Keller!



Kein Ding.  
Soweit es mir möglich ist helfe ich gerne. Gerade wenn es um ein TJ07 geht, musst mir nur sagen worum es genau geht... 
Ich möchte mir selber auch mal eines zulegen, zuerst muss aber mal das TJ11 fertig gemacht werden.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hoffe du laesst uns in Form von vielen Bildern teilhaben!

Das TJ11 wollt ich lange Zeit haben, hatte mich damals aber fuer ein Luxa² LM300 entschieden. Leider ist das Projekt dann doch nicht so toll geworden.
Bins zum Glueck noch fuer einen guten Preis losgeworden.
Und das TJ07 muss man einmal in den Fingern gehabt haben.
Zumindest versuchen.
Obwohl es zahlreiche Builds damit gibt. Viele augenscheinlich unerreichbar, andere eher so meh.
Ich hab eins im LUXX ergattert, wo der Zustand nicht sooooo toll ist. Fuer meine Plaene gut genug.
Nur darauf muss ich wirklich Lust haben. Noch gibt es viele andere Dinge ausserhalb dieses Hobby zu erledigen.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du laesst uns in Form von vielen Bildern teilhaben!
> 
> Das TJ11 wollt ich lange Zeit haben, hatte mich damals aber fuer ein Luxa² LM300 entschieden. Leider ist das Projekt dann doch nicht so toll geworden.
> Bins zum Glueck noch fuer einen guten Preis losgeworden.
> ...



Auf jeden Fall, wird allerdings noch dauern bis es soweit ist. Ich habe neben der Distro noch eine Handvoll anderer Sachen in Planung und werde daher vermutlich erst im Sommer wieder Zeit haben um weiter zu basteln.
Dann wird mein Tagebuch wieder reaktiviert. 
Für meinen Geschmack kann es gar nicht genug TJ07 Builds geben, also bloß keine Bedenken deswegen.  
Mein TJ11 habe ich auch gebraucht ergattern können, ansonsten hätte ich es mir wohl nicht geleistet... 
Und bei mir ist es recht ähnlich, ich bin vor allem mit meinem Studium ziemlich gut beschäftigt, allerdings kann ich es gar nicht erwarten wieder Hand ans Case legen zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hm, mittlerweile hat mir auf Reddit jemand gesagt, dass ich das Teil nicht dicht bekomme wenn nicht auf jeder Seite der einzelnen Kanäle Schrauben sind um die Dichtungsringe zu quetschen.
> Auch bei 10mm Plexi ist die Durchbiegung noch recht groß und würde dazu führen, dass die Kühlflüssigkeit entweichen kann... Also muss ich wohl wieder ans Reißbrett.
> Das Teil sollte im besten Fall von Anfang an das tun was ich will, es wird vermutlich ein recht teurer Spaß und ich hab momentan leider kein Budget für mehrere Anfertigungen davon.
> Trotzdem ein großes Danke für deinen Input.



Eine zusätzliche Reihe Schrauben in der Mitte durch könnte reichen. Die meisten Kühler verwenden dünneres Plexi und haben bis zu 5 cm Abstand zwischen Schrauben. Der Abstand zwischen oberer und unterer Schraubenreihe ist bei dir ein gutes Stück größer, aber mit ein paar zusätzlichen auf halber Strecke sollte es aufgehen.


----------



## ryev (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

inwiefern verbessern sich die temperaturen, wenn man die pumpe per pwm regeln lässt?
irgendwo habe ich gesehen, ich glaube bei jayz2cents, dass es kaum einfluss auf die kühlleistung hat - aber wozu dann regeln? 
ich hab ne alphacool vp755.3 und die hat unten sowohl nen rpm-begrenzer, als auch nen 4 pin anschluss. mal angenommen ich stelle ne lüfterkurve im bios so ein, dass sich die pumpen-pwm an der cpu-temp orientiert, kann ich dann letztlich erwarten, dass die alleinige erhöhung des durchflusses so deutlich bessere werte bringt, dass die cpu deutlich kühler wird und die pumpe wieder in niedrigere pwm-level kommt (bei gleichbleibenden lüfter-rpm)?


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> inwiefern verbessern sich die temperaturen, wenn man die pumpe per pwm regeln lässt?
> irgendwo habe ich gesehen, ich glaube bei jayz2cents, dass es kaum einfluss auf die kühlleistung hat - aber wozu dann regeln?
> ich hab ne alphacool vp755.3 und die hat unten sowohl nen rpm-begrenzer, als auch nen 4 pin anschluss. mal angenommen ich stelle ne lüfterkurve im bios so ein, dass sich die pumpen-pwm an der cpu-temp orientiert, kann ich dann letztlich erwarten, dass die alleinige erhöhung des durchflusses so deutlich bessere werte bringt, dass die cpu deutlich kühler wird und die pumpe wieder in niedrigere pwm-level kommt (bei gleichbleibenden lüfter-rpm)?


Nein

Mit PWM kannst du die Pumpe einfacher drosseln wenn du z.B. nicht an den Poti unter der Pumpe kommst.

Die Pumpe wird auf einen festen Wert eingestellt, so daß es für die leise genug ist und der Durchfluss ausreicht.

Die Pumpe oder Lüfter nicht nach der CPU-Temperatur regeln, die CPU-TEMPERATUR verändert sich zu schnell da das Wasser nicht hinterher.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Eine zusätzliche Reihe Schrauben in der Mitte durch könnte reichen. Die meisten Kühler verwenden dünneres Plexi und haben bis zu 5 cm Abstand zwischen Schrauben. Der Abstand zwischen oberer und unterer Schraubenreihe ist bei dir ein gutes Stück größer, aber mit ein paar zusätzlichen auf halber Strecke sollte es aufgehen.



Ok passt, danke dir für das Feedback. 
Ich hab das jetzt abgeändert und überall Schrauben dazwischen. Muss die Anordnung noch ein bisschen abändern und ansprechender gestalten, auch kommen an paar Stellen noch Schrauben dazu. Damit sollte das jetzt hoffentlich so funktionieren wie ich mir das erhoffe.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe wird auf einen festen Wert eingestellt, so daß es für die leise genug ist und der Durchfluss ausreicht.


Ich Regel nach Differenztemperatur Radi Eingang vs. Ausgang. So bekomme ich mehr Durchfluss als im Idle wenn es richtig Wärme abzuleiten gibt und trotzdem eine ruhige Pumpe in alle anderen Fällen (inklusive höherer Aussentemperatur aber niedriger PC-Abwärme). Allerdings ist das Aquaduct im Radi/Pumpe Verhältnis wahrscheinlich auch relativ extrem.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ok passt, danke dir für das Feedback.
> Ich hab das jetzt abgeändert und überall Schrauben dazwischen. Muss die Anordnung noch ein bisschen abändern und ansprechender gestalten, auch kommen an paar Stellen noch Schrauben dazu. Damit sollte das jetzt hoffentlich so funktionieren wie ich mir das erhoffe.
> 
> 
> ...


Da kommen aber schon noch LEDs rein, oder?


----------



## BlackAcetal (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soo die AIO ist verbaut und die  Pumpe erstmal auf 7v gedrosselt. Der mitgwelieferte Lüfter ist jenenseits der 700rpm so dermaßen laut im Vergleich zum anderen verbauten Pure Wings2 und meiner Gainward GTX1080...aber der drückt ordentlich Luft durch das muss man sagen. Werde aber nach meinen Benches den durch einen 120mm Pure Wings 2 ersetzen der hier noch rumliegt.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Da kommen aber schon noch LEDs rein, oder?



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir darüber noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht. Wie gehe ich das am besten an? Auf der einen Seite hätte ich nämlich schon gerne, dass die Kanäle sichtbar sind, auf der anderen möchte ich bei einer Beleuchtung mit LED-Streifen keine Lichthöfe haben. Um die zu vermeiden komme ich um teilopakes Plexi nicht rum, oder? Wenn dann sollte auch die ganze Fläche leuchten.  Bei den Acryl Inlets, welche ich für meine Midplate gemacht habe, sind auch LED Streifen darunter und da sieht man leider die einzelnen Spots durch. Wobei diese Inlets nur 5mm stark sind, die einzelnen Platten bei dieser Distro aus 10mm starkem Material gefertigt werden.

Deswegen hätte ich ursprünglich vorgehabt in der Innenfront vom Gehäuse ein Slight zu montieren welches mir den Innenraum ausleuchtet. Das wäre vom Konzept her auch schon fast fertig. 

Wenn du Vorschläge hast, bitte her damit.


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du diese Platte nicht wie ein Slight aufbauen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Musst erstmal googlen, was ein "Slight" ist 
Naja, ich finde eben, dass so ne Distro Plate ohne Bling-Bling bisschen komisch aussieht, zumindest, wenn sie aus klarem Material ist. So ne Platte aus Vollkupfer wäre doch mal was 

Schau dir mal das hier an: Bykski RGV INW TOU2.0 , Waterway Boards For INWIN TOU2.0 Case, Bykski RBW, For Intel CPU Water Block & Single GPU Building-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
Da ist die Rückseite auch so bearbeitet, wie bei der Slight Anleitung aus dem Luxx.
Um die Lichthöfe zu vermeiden, müsstest du wohl eine Abdeckung am Rand aus Folie/Alublech oder so machen.

Aber ohne Licht? Nääh das muss nicht sein


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Da_Obst
Bitte bloß kein RGB Bling Bling, da kann man die schöne Arbeit gar nicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## TheAbyss (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich Regel nach Differenztemperatur Radi Eingang vs. Ausgang. So bekomme ich mehr Durchfluss als im Idle wenn es richtig Wärme abzuleiten gibt und trotzdem eine ruhige Pumpe in alle anderen Fällen (inklusive höherer Aussentemperatur aber niedriger PC-Abwärme). Allerdings ist das Aquaduct im Radi/Pumpe Verhältnis wahrscheinlich auch relativ extrem.



Sobald ich meinen neuen Loop gebaut habe, werde ich das mal testen, danke für den Gedankenanstoß!


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Da_Obst
> Bitte bloß kein RGB Bling Bling, da kann man die schöne Arbeit gar nicht mehr erkennen.


Licht macht (fast) alles besser 
Solange es nicht dieser Regenbogen-Alle-Farben-auf-Einmal-Effekt ist  

Ich hab auch RGBs drin, leuchten aber ALLE weiß


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe bei mir auch alles in Weiß, gefällt mir am besten. 
Es darf natürlich jeder machen wie er mag.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Habe bei mir auch alles in Weiß, gefällt mir am besten.
> Es darf natürlich jeder machen wie er mag.


Also hast du auch Bling-Bling drin


----------



## Da_Obst (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Kannst du diese Platte nicht wie ein Slight aufbauen?



Ich erlaube mir mal diesen Link hier zu lassen.  

Da siehst du recht schön, wie es aussieht wenn man ein Slight auf der Midplate hat.  Übrigens ein wahnsinnig schöner Build. Allerdings hat man dann eine Opake Platte, üblicherweise haben die Leute da dann auch keine Distro drunter sonder gehen einfach mit Passthrough Fittingen in den Keller und verbinden dort alles miteinander. Wenn ich mir schon eine Distro-Plate anfertigen lasse, dann möchte ich auch, dass man was davon sieht. Sonst könnte ich mir den Aufwand und die Kohle ja sparen.  



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Musst erstmal googlen, was ein "Slight" ist
> Naja, ich finde eben, dass so ne Distro Plate ohne Bling-Bling bisschen komisch aussieht, zumindest, wenn sie aus klarem Material ist. So ne Platte aus Vollkupfer wäre doch mal was
> 
> Schau dir mal das hier an: Bykski RGV INW TOU2.0 , Waterway Boards For INWIN TOU2.0 Case, Bykski RBW, For Intel CPU Water Block & Single GPU Building-in Fans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> ...



Hm, ich weiß ja nicht... 
Ich hab mir das Teil angeschaut und muss sagen, dass mir das leider überhaupt nicht gefällt. Nichts für ungut, aber das sieht so nach O11 Standard Build aus mit dem r/watercooling schon seit längerem geflutet wird...  Vielleicht springe ich auch mal auf diesen Zug auf, für mein TJ11 hab ich momentan aber andere Vorstellungen und Pläne.  

Ich hab mir die Slight Anleitung im Luxx noch nicht angeschaut, sitze grad in der Uni. ^^
Eventuell wäre es eine Idee wenn ich auf der Distro ein Slight mache welches Ausnehmungen bei dem Kanälen hat? Muss mir das mal aufzeichnen. Das Ding ist halt, dass die Distro jetzt schon 30mm an Höhe hat und ziemlich aufträgt. Es kommt sowieso ein neues Sidepanel welches die dann von der Seite verdeckt, aber mit den AGB kann ich nicht viel weiter rauf. 

Aber über eine Bodenplatte aus vernickeltem Kupfer hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Wobei das vermutlich aber weit über meinem Budget liegt. (600x200x10mm Kupfer + Fräsen + Vernickeln = vermutlich sehr teuer ^^) Grob geschätzt wird mich die Distro so aus Plexi und POM um 400 Steine erleichtern, das kratzt leider schon hart an meiner Schmerzgrenze... 

Trotzdem danke für deinen Input, ich lass mir das alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.  



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Da_Obst
> Bitte bloß kein RGB Bling Bling, da kann man die schöne Arbeit gar nicht mehr erkennen.



Noch mehr Bling Bling kommt mir nicht ins Haus. 
Ich hasse mich schon dafür RGB RAM gekauft zu haben. Ist einfach nur ein Krampf weil die Software nicht ordentlich funktioniert und ich das Blinkelicht nicht vollständig deaktivieren kann, aber man lernt aus seinen Fehlern. 
Gegen dezente, einfarbige Beleuchtung spricht in meinen Augen aber nichts.  


Ich hab mal eine "qualitativ hochwertige" Skizze erstellt wo man zumindest ein bisschen erkennen kann was ich mir so vorstelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blau: Distro-Plate 
Rot: Eventuell ein Slight. 
Grün: Neue Rückseite (Muss die AGB nach oben versetzen und unter dem Tray zumachen.)
Violett: Neues Side-Panel (Das alte ist nicht mehr kompatibel) 
Gelb/Orange: Ungefähre Position der Tubes.

So der ungefähre Plan, muss mir das alles nochmal durch  denken.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Da_Obst
Das kostet keine 400€
Gucke Mal hier nach und sage den guten Mann deine Wünsche. Er hat mir sehr geholfen und liefert top Arbeit ab.

Casemodding


----------



## Da_Obst (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Da_Obst
> Das kostet keine 400€
> Gucke Mal hier nach und sage den guten Mann deine Wünsche. Er hat mir sehr geholfen und liefert top Arbeit ab.
> 
> Casemodding



Oh, das ist aber erfreulich. 
Ich hatte mich mit meiner Schätzung nach einer ähnlich großen Distro gerichtet die mal einer auf Reddit hergezeigt hat. Natürlich super wenn ich da zu viel eingeplant habe. 

Danke für den Link, werde mich mal mit dem in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Casemodding


Nur Seitenteile aus Aluminium können bearbeitet werden


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das TJ11 ist doch aus Aluminium [emoji848]


----------



## Da_Obst (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, fast vollständig. Die paar Teile aus Kunststoff kann man an einer Hand abzählen. 
Wobei ich mein Side-Panel vermutlich durch was ganz neues ersetzen muss. Da ich integrale Teile der Halterung entfernen musste wird es mir nicht mehr möglich sein das noch ordentlich anbringen zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal diesen Link hier zu lassen.
> 
> Da siehst du recht schön, wie es aussieht wenn man ein Slight auf der Midplate hat.  Übrigens ein wahnsinnig schöner Build. Allerdings hat man dann eine Opake Platte, üblicherweise haben die Leute da dann auch keine Distro drunter sonder gehen einfach mit Passthrough Fittingen in den Keller und verbinden dort alles miteinander. Wenn ich mir schon eine Distro-Plate anfertigen lasse, dann möchte ich auch, dass man was davon sieht. Sonst könnte ich mir den Aufwand und die Kohle ja sparen.
> 
> ...



Wenn es einfarbig leuchten und nicht beleuchten soll, könntest du es auch mit UV-aktivem Plexi und passenden LEDs versuchen. Wenn die Platte selbst Licht abgibt, hat man weniger Probleme mit ungleichmäßiger Lichtverteilung. Aber der Effekt ist natürlich viel schwächer als eine im sichtbaren Spektrum arbeitende LED.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Das TJ11 ist doch aus Aluminium [emoji848]


Das schon, aber mein Enthoo Primo nicht 
Hätte gerne n Sidepanel mit großem Window


----------



## Da_Obst (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn es einfarbig leuchten und nicht beleuchten soll, könntest du es auch mit UV-aktivem Plexi und passenden LEDs versuchen. Wenn die Platte selbst Licht abgibt, hat man weniger Probleme mit ungleichmäßiger Lichtverteilung. Aber der Effekt ist natürlich viel schwächer als eine im sichtbaren Spektrum arbeitende LED.



Das ist eine interessante Idee.  
Ich guck mir mal an wie sowas dann aussieht, hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das schon, aber mein Enthoo Primo nicht
> Hätte gerne n Sidepanel mit großem Window



Selbst ist der Mann! 
Mit Dremel und Beruhigungs-Bierchen bewaffnet bekommt man (fast) alles auf die Reihe.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann!
> Mit Dremel und Beruhigungs-Bierchen bewaffnet bekommt man (fast) alles auf die Reihe.


Ein Bierchen reicht da wohl eher nicht 
Die Side-Panels gibts irgendwie nicht mehr zu kaufen 
Wenn ich da was verkacke, ist das Ding im Arsch


----------



## Da_Obst (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ein Bierchen reicht da wohl eher nicht
> Die Side-Panels gibts irgendwie nicht mehr zu kaufen
> Wenn ich da was verkacke, ist das Ding im Arsch



Ich kann dich gut verstehen, was meinst wie ich geschwitzt habe als ich meine Midplate durchlöchert habe. ^^
Aber da muss man einfach drüber stehen. Sieh's so: Du verkackst es nicht sondern individualisierst dein Case. 

Außerdem, wenn wirklich alles fehlschlägt hast du dann die perfekte Gelegenheit um dem TJ-Squad beizutreten. Da bekommst du fertige Mod-Parts nur so nachgeworfen. 

So, mal wieder bisschen ernst: Ich würd mich einfach mal umgucken ob's eine "kleinere" Firma gibt welche CNC-Arbeiten anbietet. Wenn's nur um einen schönen Ausschnitt im Side-Panel geht sollte das ja halbwegs leistbar sein, da hält sich der Aufwand ja sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, das Einzige, was mich daran hindert das selbst zu machen, ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich den Rand des Ausschnitts schön machen soll.
Blank lassen kannst ja nicht 

Das Primo hab ich noch nicht lange, außerdem brauch ich erstmal neue Felgen und Sommerreifen für meinen Puma 

Aber falls ich mich dran mache, und das Ergebnis schlimm ist, wärs ne Überlegung wert


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Build kenne ich, viele viele andere TJ07 

Ich hatte das mit der Anordnung des Slight falsch verstanden.

Was mir an diesen ganzen Builds nicht so gut gefaellt, ist das das Slight stumpf durchbrochen wird und irgendwie irgendein Rohr oder Schlauch da reingeht.
Meine Idee war ein Slight Hybrid.
Unten Slight, Oberseite Distro mit den ganzen sichtbaren Kanaelen usw.

Will man bestimmte Farbtoene treffen kommt man um RGB nicht herum.
Ich verstehe sowieso diese grundlegende Ablehnung von RGB nicht.
Es muss nicht in allen Farben blinken oder Farbwechsel oder was weis der Kuckuck.
Ich bekomme halt ein schoen aufeinander abgestimmtes Gruen mit RGB hin. Auch mit Komponenten verschiedener Hersteller.


----------



## TheAbyss (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Naja, das Einzige, was mich daran hindert das selbst zu machen, ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich den Rand des Ausschnitts schön machen soll.
> Blank lassen kannst ja nicht
> 
> Das Primo hab ich noch nicht lange, außerdem brauch ich erstmal neue Felgen und Sommerreifen für meinen Puma
> ...



Ich hab ja ein Primo seitlich geöffnet, und eine Teilverkleidung seitlich von Hand hergestellt. Ansonsten misst du das Sidepanel aus, bestellst ne fertige Plexischeibe in der Größe, und kannst mit Magneten oben und unten das Ding fixieren, so hält auch meine Teilverkleidung absolut problemlos. In meiner Signatur leider nicht aktuelle Bilder, da fehlt die Verkleidung. Bei Interesse mache ich mal ein Update.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt seit dem 03.04.2019 eine neue Version der Aquasuite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> aquasuite 2018-11
> Bugfix: farbwerk 360 Fehler
> 
> D5 NEXT Firmware 1005:
> Bugfix: RGBpx Fehler


Quelle: Neu: aquasuite 2018 - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## TheAbyss (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Gibt seit dem 03.04.2019 eine neue Version der Aquasuite.
> 
> [/URL]



Ja, sah ich gestern auch.. läuft bereits, musste aber die Firmware vom Highflow USB aktualisieren. Da die Aquasuite auf nem kleinen Extra-Monitor im Hintergrund läuft, habe ich das gestern erst gesehen, da ich zeitgleich HWInfo aktualisieren wollte.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Naja, das Einzige, was mich daran hindert das selbst zu machen, ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich den Rand des Ausschnitts schön machen soll.
> Blank lassen kannst ja nicht
> 
> Das Primo hab ich noch nicht lange, außerdem brauch ich erstmal neue Felgen und Sommerreifen für meinen Puma
> ...



Wenn man einen Ausschnitt macht wird man nicht umherkommen das Teil neu zu lackieren... 
Aber die Idee von TheAbyss hört sich auch interessant an.  



Verminaard schrieb:


> Den Build kenne ich, viele viele andere TJ07
> 
> Ich hatte das mit der Anordnung des Slight falsch verstanden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin einfach nur dämlich. Klar, wenn ich die unterste Platte aus milchigem Acrylglas mache und in den Boden LEDs einlasse, dann könnte ich das Teil von unten beleuchten. Müsste nur ausprobieren wie stark dass dann streut, wobei das bei 10mm Acryl vermutlich schon einigermaßen funktionieren könnte. Irgendwie hab ich mich voll darauf festgefahren, dass ein Slight auf der Distro liegen muss, keine Ahnung was bei mir falsch ist... ^^

Ja, das mit den Durchgängen ohne Fittinge ist Geschmackssache, mir gefällts auch nicht. Man muss es aber auch nicht so machen.  

Was das RGB angeht, ich finds ja nicht schlecht. Ich finde es nur amüsant, dass dieser Trend so abgehoben hat. Mittlerweile bekommt man ja schon Stühle und Rucksäcke mit RGB Beleuchtung.  



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich hab ja ein Primo seitlich geöffnet, und eine Teilverkleidung seitlich von Hand hergestellt. Ansonsten misst du das Sidepanel aus, bestellst ne fertige Plexischeibe in der Größe, und kannst mit Magneten oben und unten das Ding fixieren, so hält auch meine Teilverkleidung absolut problemlos. In meiner Signatur leider nicht aktuelle Bilder, da fehlt die Verkleidung. Bei Interesse mache ich mal ein Update.



Also ich würde gerne Bilder davon sehen. Klingt nach einer interessanten Lösung. Schade, dass Alu nicht magnetisch ist... 


Edit: 
Martma hat mir empfohlenen mich nach einem anderen umzusehen, der mir die Distro fräst. Ihm ist es mit seinem Equipment nur schwer möglich und er ist momentan auch voll ausgebucht. Gibts noch andere Vorschläge? Sonst versuch ichs auf gut Glück bei irgendwelchen Betrieben.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich hab ja ein Primo seitlich geöffnet, und eine Teilverkleidung seitlich von Hand hergestellt. Ansonsten misst du das Sidepanel aus, bestellst ne fertige Plexischeibe in der Größe, und kannst mit Magneten oben und unten das Ding fixieren, so hält auch meine Teilverkleidung absolut problemlos. In meiner Signatur leider nicht aktuelle Bilder, da fehlt die Verkleidung. Bei Interesse mache ich mal ein Update.


Sehr geile Arbeit 
Hast du evtl einen Worklog-Thread davon erstellt?
Bilder mit dem Side-Panel definitv erwünscht!


----------



## Joselman (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Gibt seit dem 03.04.2019 eine neue Version der Aquasuite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt schade, dass AC die Version nicht frei gibt für Leute wie mich die Ihr Aquaero 6 seit 1.910 Tagen 14h und 17min in Betrieb haben. Es sei denn, man kauft eine neue Lizenz? Ist ja okay wenn die Geld haben wollen dafür aber die Art und Weise finde ich irgendwie befremdlich.


----------



## TheAbyss (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sehr geile Arbeit
> Hast du evtl einen Worklog-Thread davon erstellt?
> Bilder mit dem Side-Panel definitv erwünscht!



Vielen Dank, ich stelle mal in den Bilder Thread ein Update rein, oder teile die Bilder hier, denn am Loop hat sich ja nichts geändert. Wahrscheinlich Ende April geht das System auf Start zurück und der Innenaufbau wird komplett neu gemacht, inkl. BlingBling, neuem Verlauf und Nova-Anbindung. das erste fertige Teil ist die Verkleidung, und lässt etwas auf das neu geplante Design schließen. Zum Primo und dran rumschnippeln allgemein: Ich habe das Gehäuse in ordentlichem Zustand für 76 EUR inkl. Versand geschossen (in der Preisklasse gabs nichts vergleichbares zu der Zeit), selbst wenn ich was kaputt gemacht hätte, wäre da noch Platz im Budget was von Phanteks an Neuteilen zu holen. Musst den Support nur mit ner Teilenummer anschreiben und dann kommt es falls noch da aus Holland.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Joselman schrieb:


> Echt schade, dass AC die Version nicht frei gibt für Leute wie mich die Ihr Aquaero 6 seit 1.910 Tagen 14h und 17min in Betrieb haben. Es sei denn, man kauft eine neue Lizenz? Ist ja okay wenn die Geld haben wollen dafür aber die Art und Weise finde ich irgendwie befremdlich.


Das Update brauchst du für dein AE6 ehe nicht, siehe Cangelog.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da es wohl noch etwas länger dauern wird bis ich die Distro-Plate fertigen bzw. fertigen lassen kann hab ich mal munter weiter am Design gearbeitet. 

Ich hab mir die ganze Zeit den Kopf daran zerbrochen, wie ich die AGB am besten mit der Platte verbinde weil die Dinger dann drauf stehen würden und das mit den Fittingen recht knapp wäre. Das Teil trägt mit 30mm Stärke nämlich ziemlich auf und ich brauch bei den AGB oben noch genügend Platz um die mit dem Fillport verbinden zu können. 

So siehts jetzt aus, wenn ich die AGB so integriere hätte ich keine Probleme mit der Montagehöhe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Metallrohre von den Aqualis haben auch G1/4" Gewinde und sind hier in die volle Plattenstärke (10mm) eingeschraubt. Die Glasrohre befinden sich in einer Nut und stehen auf einem Dichtring auf. Gibt's irgendwelche Einwände weswegen man das nicht so machen sollte? Sonst bleib ich dabei, mit den LEDs darunter könnte das nämlich recht geschmeidig aussehen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Teile sollten unbedingt noch am Case befestigt werden, mit dem langen Hebel kann es bei nem kleinen Stoß oder so passieren, dass die Platte anfängt am Gewinde zu reißen.


----------



## shark75 (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauch mal Eure Hilfe wie ich am Besten die Tubes verlege.

Ich habe in das Thermaltake Level 20 VT ein Micro-ATX Board mit SLI verbaut und nun muss ich von den Schnelltrennern die PETG in Richtig GPU und CPU verlegen. Ich nutze EKWB Fittings - entsprechend gibt es PETG nur in einer Länge von maximal 50cm. Dies kann ich entweder bei der GPU oder CPU abfangen, indem ich den DFS dazwischen verbaue, dann würde auch die Länge reichen. Wenn ich das so z.B. bei der GPU mache (siehe Foto mit DFS), kann ich nur für die CPU "Verrohrung"

a) eine längere PETG (100cm) von Bitspower holen - mit entsprechenden Fittings von Bitspower, da ich nicht weiß, ob die EKWB auch passen
b) eine Platte rechts neben dem Mainboard einbauen und dann mit einem Durchgang arbeiten
c) die 50cm PETG von EKWB "verlängern", d.h. irgendwo in der Strecke ein anderes PETG über Fittings verbinden (ist aber dann "wackelig")

Oder habt Ihr noch eine Idee?

Hier ein paar Fotos um dies zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@shark75
So lange der Aussendurchmesser der Tubes gleich sind ist der Hersteller egal.


----------



## shark75 (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beide PETGs (EKWB und Bitspower) sind 16/12mm - sollte ja dann passen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das wird passen


----------



## Da_Obst (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die Teile sollten unbedingt noch am Case befestigt werden, mit dem langen Hebel kann es bei nem kleinen Stoß oder so passieren, dass die Platte anfängt am Gewinde zu reißen.



Ok, werd ich machen. Das sollte dann ja kein Problem mehr sein, die notwendigen Halterungen sind ja aktuell auch schon im Einsatz.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Fiese an Haarrissen in Acryl oder ähnlichem ist, dass, wenn es Sifft, meistens nur sehr langsam. Das merkst du dann gar nicht, wenn du nicht penibel darauf achtest.
Erst letztens bei nem Kollegen gehabt, da hats erst rausgetropft, wenn die Pumpe gelaufen ist, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Fiese an Haarrissen in Acryl oder ähnlichem ist, dass, wenn es Sifft, meistens nur sehr langsam. Das merkst du dann gar nicht, wenn du nicht penibel darauf achtest.
> Erst letztens bei nem Kollegen gehabt, da hats erst rausgetropft, wenn die Pumpe gelaufen ist, ansonsten nicht.



Hm, dass Acryl gerne zu Rissbildung neigt hab ich zwar im Hinterkopf. Meine Hoffnung ist halt, dass ich das Problem ein bisschen umschiffen kann indem ich mit der Materialstärke großzügig bin. Theoretisch könnte ich für die Deckplatte auch 15/20mm starkes Acryl verwenden, dann wird das Teil halt ziemlich dick und auftragend. 

Ich werd mir vermutlich mal einen rudimentären Prototyp machen und ein G1/4" Gewinde auf die maximale Belastbarkeit/Auszugsfestigkeit prüfen. Ich hab schon ein wenig nach Parametern gesucht, aber noch nichts allzu brauchbares gefunden. 

Naja, vielleicht fällt mir auch noch was anderes ein. Bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## ryev (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

moin!

kann ich eine lüftersteuerung an nen aquacomputer quadro hängen und das pwm-signal weitergeben?

also beispiel: alle lüfter sind an der mitgebrachten lüftersteuerung des define meshify s2 angeschlossen (eigener pwm-stecker und strom über molex) und diesen pwm-stecker würde ich an nen pwm-connector des quadro anschließen. ansich sollte der weg 

software -> mobo 2.0 usb -> quadro-pwm -> gehäuselüftersteuerung-pwm -> lüfterregelung 

möglich sein, oder?


----------



## v3nom (12. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, sollte gehen. Wenn die Gehäuselüftersteuerung wirklich mit nem PWM Signal umgehen kann.


----------



## TheAbyss (13. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, leicht OT, aber da die Frage bzgl. Primo Verkleidung aufkam, hier mal aktuelle Bilder und welche Befestigungsmöglichkeit sich durch Magnet-Klebestreifen bieten.


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss diese Foren meiden.
Der aufkeimende Basteldrang ist leider nicht so schoen. Muss doch vorher noch einige andere Projekte verwirklichen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich muss diese Foren meiden.
> Der aufkeimende Basteldrang ist leider nicht so schoen. Muss doch vorher noch einige andere Projekte verwirklichen.


Das bringt nichts, du kannst dich nicht vor uns verstecken... 

Bei uns siehst du das feiste und alles was das Herz begehrt...


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich muss diese Foren meiden.
> Der aufkeimende Basteldrang ist leider nicht so schoen. Muss doch vorher noch einige andere Projekte verwirklichen.



wenn du dir selbst treu bleibst und mal realistisch über alles blickst, wirst du problemlos vom Basteldrang wegkommen.


----------



## TheAbyss (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> wenn du dir selbst treu bleibst und mal realistisch über alles blickst, wirst du problemlos vom Basteldrang wegkommen.



....lass das, wir hatten ihn doch fast schon so weit  [teuflisches lachen hier einsetzen]. 

Aber ich kenne das Problem, habe noch Gartenhaus und Garage zuende zu machen bevor ich das eigentliche System von Strom und Wasser nehmen kann... und Sommerreifen!!! Evtl. mache ich ein kleines Worklog für den Umbau.


----------



## ryev (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ich bald ein bisschen zeit habe, kann ich demnächst wieder basteln  cpu und graka-block wollen korrekt verschlaucht werden (ja, ich habe beide falsch angeschlossen [ausgänge richtung slotblende und eingänge rechts daneben ]). kann ich auch gleich ne aussage machen, wieviel °C die korrekte verwendung von ein/ausgängen überhaupt bringt  (habe dazu im netz nix gefunden oder dumm gegoogled)


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> (habe dazu im netz nix gefunden oder dumm gegoogled)


Wahrscheinlich weils immer draufsteht, wie rum man anschließen muss  
Aber immerhin interessant


----------



## Da_Obst (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> da ich bald ein bisschen zeit habe, kann ich demnächst wieder basteln  cpu und graka-block wollen korrekt verschlaucht werden (ja, ich habe beide falsch angeschlossen [ausgänge richtung slotblende und eingänge rechts daneben ]). kann ich auch gleich ne aussage machen, wieviel °C die korrekte verwendung von ein/ausgängen überhaupt bringt  (habe dazu im netz nix gefunden oder dumm gegoogled)



Also, solange im Kühler keine "Jetplate" drinnen ist, durch die das Wasser gezwungen wird (wenn es in die richtige Richtung fließt), ist es ziemlich egal was man als Ein- und Ausgang nimmt.

Bei Kühlern mit Jetplate verliert man im Schnitt ein paar Grad potenzieller Kühlleistung. Solange Wasser durch den Kühler fließt und eine Wärmeabfuhr gegeben ist ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung.

Ich hab dazu leider auch nie nähere Tests oder dergleichen gefunden. Meine Infos stammen aus den unzähligen Diskussionen dazu auf r/watercooling.


----------



## ryev (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also beim heatkiller iv für die 1080 steht in der anleitung "EINGANG ANNER SLOTBLENDE" - nur leider war die anleitung nicht beim ebay-kauf mit dabei - online stehts aber im manual-pdf. angesehen habich das pdf bzw. aufgefallen ist es mir erst, als pelle0095 mich drauf hingewiesen hat. momentan hat die karte 54°C unter last - bin gespannt, was der switch bringen wird 

beim alphacool xpx block weiß ich es nicht. vielleicht ist es da egal 

ich habs quasi so verschlaucht, wie es mir am besten gepasst hat, aber es ist eh arbeit nötig (agb-in vom deckel in den boden verfrachten und radiatoren switchen), also kann ich auch gleich von vorn anfangen!  lehrgeld wakünoob.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das kann man bei CPU-Kühlern einfach feststellen, falls es was ausmacht (Jetplate o.Ä.)
Schau in die Löcher in die die Fittings kommen, hat eins davon eine Führung, die in die Mitte des Kühlers geht, und somit mittig von Oben auf die Lamellen trifft-> Inlet


----------



## ryev (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

tut es definitiv  
https://proxy.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=...etdna-ssl.com/Pictures/big/12364945_2.png&f=1

bei mir ist der eingang auf dem verlinkten bild momentan rechts und der ausgang links. die temps sind aber nicht so schlimm. 39 grad max unter last bei nem 6800k @ stock (hab btw. 2x 360er radis drin)


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fließt ja trotzdem durch die Lamellen 
Aber etwas muss es ja schon bringen, und wenns nur minimal ist, sonst würden es die Hersteller wohl nicht machen


----------



## micindustries (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> beim alphacool xpx block weiß ich es nicht. vielleicht ist es da egal



Der hat definitiv eine Jetplate, könnte also den einen oder anderen Grad ändern


----------



## ryev (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jawohl - wie gesagt, da bin ich durch den noobfilter geflossen. ich berichte spätestens anfang nächster woche über veränderte temps!


----------



## Da_Obst (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> jawohl - wie gesagt, da bin ich durch den noobfilter geflossen. ich berichte spätestens anfang nächster woche über veränderte temps!



Da bin ich schon gespannt, konkrete Werte dazu wären echt super.


----------



## TheAbyss (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon gespannt, konkrete Werte dazu wären echt super.



Absolut! Wie oft ich schon geflucht habe, weil ich unbedingt alles richtig rum angeschlossen habe (besonders an der GPU), wenn falschrum doch so viel einfacher und hübscher gewesen wäre...


----------



## ryev (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn wir schon dabei sind - macht es wirklich einen so großen unterschied, ob ich viele 90 grad fittings verbaue vs nur straights?
ist schon klar, dass die pumpe mehr arbeit hat, aber ändert das wirlich soo viel am endergebnis?


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind - macht es wirklich einen so großen unterschied, ob ich viele 90 grad fittings verbaue vs nur straights?
> ist schon klar, dass die pumpe mehr arbeit hat, aber ändert das wirlich soo viel am endergebnis?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html
Einmal durchlesen


----------



## Da_Obst (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind - macht es wirklich einen so großen unterschied, ob ich viele 90 grad fittings verbaue vs nur straights?
> ist schon klar, dass die pumpe mehr arbeit hat, aber ändert das wirlich soo viel am endergebnis?



Was hast du denn verbaut? 
Prinzipiell ist es mit einem "normalen" System quasi nicht möglich eine einzelne Pumpe (z. B. eine D5) ans Limit zu bringen. Da kannst du noch so viele Fittinge verbauen. 

Zwicken wirds vermutlich erst, wenn du anfängst externe Radis zum System zu hängen. Aber bei einem Standard Setup mit: 2/3 Radis, 2 Kühlern und zwei dutzend Fittingen wirst mit einer Pumpe nie unter den kritischen Durchfluss kommen.


----------



## ryev (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html
> Einmal durchlesen



thx, also quasi bums, solange man nicht ins extreme abdriftet 


@Da_Obst
überwiegend 45 grad und straight. 90er sinds glaub 2 an der zahl. die beiden 360er radis sind intern und die komponenten sind mit ner einzelnen 1080 fe und nem 6800k (alles ohne oc - das kommt dann moderat, wenn die wakü gescheit verschlaucht is  ). pumpe ist ne vp755.3


----------



## Da_Obst (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> @Da_Obst
> überwiegend 45 grad und straight. 90er sinds glaub 2 an der zahl. die beiden 360er radis sind intern und die komponenten sind mit ner einzelnen 1080 fe und nem 6800k (alles ohne oc - das kommt dann moderat, wenn die wakü gescheit verschlaucht is  ). pumpe ist ne vp755.3



Sieht überschaubar aus, das sollte völlig problemlos gehen.


----------



## marioziv (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hi liebe Wasserkühler,
> 
> ich habe seit kurzen die Alphacool Eisstation VPP inkl. Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 im Einsatz.
> Alphacool Eisstation VPP inkl. Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 | Aufsatzbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...




Ich habe heute (14 Monate später) die gleiche Pumpe gekauft und das Problem existiert noch immer. Die Entkopplungsschrauben sind viel zu kurz. 
Diese Pumpe hat der Hersteller selbst wohl noch die selbst zusammen gebaut und getestet!


----------



## Verminaard (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe nicht warum noch immer die Alphacool Pumpen gekauft werden.
Die Probleme gibt es nicht erst seit gestern und bessere Anbieter gibt es auch.

Ist kein persoenlicher Angriff auf irgendwen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## ryev (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hab die auch im einsatz - allerdings an der gehäusewand und mit nem eisbecher. kann mich nicht beschweren bisher.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die VPP755 ist eine Nachgebaute D5, regelmäßige Ausfälle und Probleme damit sind die Regel.
ALC ist einfach ein Saftladen 
Umso tragischer ist es, dass Phobya für Alphacool aufgehört wurde


----------



## ryev (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auch in der 3. version? die meistens beschwerden hab ich zur ersten version gelesen. feedback zur .3 war gar nicht so übel.
und sie ist nicht nachgebaut, sondern "verbessert"!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



marioziv schrieb:


> Ich habe heute (14 Monate später) die gleiche Pumpe gekauft und das Problem existiert noch immer. Die Entkopplungsschrauben sind viel zu kurz.
> Diese Pumpe hat der Hersteller selbst wohl noch die selbst zusammen gebaut und getestet!


Leider habe ich die Eisstation nicht mehr. Die Pumpe ist mehrfach ausgefallen, entweder sie ist beim Starten vom PC nicht angegangen oder während des Betrieb, ausgegangen. Pumpe ist sauber. PC ist dadurch mehrfach überhitzt. Habe die Eisstation, gegen eine Aquastream Ultimate getauscht, diese ist wenigstens mit Überwachung und mit Lüftersteuerung. Dadurch hat man mehr Sicherheit bei einem Ausfall. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

[Einsatz: Diabolisches Lachen]OT: Gestern abend ist es mir gelungen, im Testaufbau Halos Digital am neuen Farbwerk 360 zu betreiben. Generell ist das Farbwerk schon echt mächtig. 3 Halos in Reihe als 30 LEDs konfiguriert, läuft einwandfrei!


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> auch in der 3. version? die meistens beschwerden hab ich zur ersten version gelesen. feedback zur .3 war gar nicht so übel.
> und sie ist nicht nachgebaut, sondern "verbessert"!


Naja, wenn die nicht läuft ist sie ja 100% silent 



TheAbyss schrieb:


> [Einsatz: Diabolisches Lachen]OT: Gestern abend ist es mir gelungen, im Testaufbau Halos Digital am neuen Farbwerk 360 zu betreiben. Generell ist das Farbwerk schon echt mächtig. 3 Halos in Reihe als 30 LEDs konfiguriert, läuft einwandfrei!


Halos= Phanteks Lüfterrahmen? Oder was anderes? 
Heißt das, du kannst Effekte "nacheinander" durchlaufen lassen, wie wenn es ein Strip wäre?


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Heißt das, du kannst Effekte "nacheinander" durchlaufen lassen, wie wenn es ein Strip wäre?



das ist mit dem Farbwerk möglich ja.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die nicht läuft ist sie ja 100% silent
> 
> 
> Halos= Phanteks Lüfterrahmen? Oder was anderes?
> Heißt das, du kannst Effekte "nacheinander" durchlaufen lassen, wie wenn es ein Strip wäre?



Jep, der Controller ist schon echt mächtig, es ist ebenso möglich verschiedene Effekte zu kombinieren und zu überblenden. Das einzige Problem war, dass ich nen Adapter löten musste, um auf von JST PH (4pin) auf JST SM (3Pin) zu kommen. Gestern hab ich das Multimeter wiedergefunden. Das Farbwerk ist zum Glück gut gegen Verpolung und Überlast geschützt, sonst wäre es wohl schon hin..


----------



## chaotium (19. April 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die Eisstation nicht mehr. Die Pumpe ist mehrfach ausgefallen, entweder sie ist beim Starten vom PC nicht angegangen oder während des Betrieb, ausgegangen. Pumpe ist sauber. PC ist dadurch mehrfach überhitzt. Habe die Eisstation, gegen eine Aquastream Ultimate getauscht, diese ist wenigstens mit Überwachung und mit Lüftersteuerung. Dadurch hat man mehr Sicherheit bei einem Ausfall.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Die wird dir sicher nicht abrauchen, was ich schon mit meiner alles gemacht habe, die müsste schon dreimal gestorben sein  
Das Ding ist ein zähes Pümplein


----------



## chaotium (19. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Jep, der Controller ist schon echt mächtig, es ist ebenso möglich verschiedene Effekte zu kombinieren und zu überblenden. Das einzige Problem war, dass ich nen Adapter löten musste, um auf von JST PH (4pin) auf JST SM (3Pin) zu kommen. Gestern hab ich das Multimeter wiedergefunden. Das Farbwerk ist zum Glück gut gegen Verpolung und Überlast geschützt, sonst wäre es wohl schon hin..



Kann man am neuen Farbwerk 360 einfach auch 3 Pin DRGB Streifen anklemmen?
Die von Aquacomputer sagten mir, es sind keine längere streifen geplant. Und im freien Markt gibt es ja längere, allerdings nur 3 Pin und am Farbwerk sind ja 4Pin stecker


----------



## TheAbyss (19. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Kann man am neuen Farbwerk 360 einfach auch 3 Pin DRGB Streifen anklemmen?
> Die von Aquacomputer sagten mir, es sind keine längere streifen geplant. Und im freien Markt gibt es ja längere, allerdings nur 3 Pin und am Farbwerk sind ja 4Pin stecker



Klares jaein. Pro kanal können max 90 leds gesteuert und versorgt werden. Da man die aquacomputer led stripes in reihe schalten kann, kann man max 3 30er stripes verketten, mehr bekäme man mit einem durchgehenden led strip ja auch nicht. Oder verstehe ich die Frage falsch? Grundsätzlich kann man aber natürlich 3pin led stripes bestreiben, die halos sind ja nichts anderes. Wobei ich die aquacomputer stripes Qualität gut finde.


----------



## DOcean (20. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Kann man am neuen Farbwerk 360 einfach auch 3 Pin DRGB Streifen anklemmen?
> Die von Aquacomputer sagten mir, es sind keine längere streifen geplant. Und im freien Markt gibt es ja längere, allerdings nur 3 Pin und am Farbwerk sind ja 4Pin stecker



Sollte gehen, wenn man sich die LEDs selber anguckt haben die nur 4 Pins, VCC,GND, Daten rein (von LED vorher bzw, Farbwerk), Daten raus (zur nächsten LED) daher muss einer der 4 Pin leer sein....

Hatten wir hier in dem Thread zu dem Schreibtischbau von Quantor oder wir der Nick ist...?!


----------



## chaotium (21. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@TheAbyss:
Also ich hab das so verstanden dass man je nach last / Leds auch die 360 an einem Ausgang stecken kann
Es geht mir darum, dass man die Strips verbinden muss, ergo hab ich eine Lücke im Strip die auffallen würden. 
Würde es von denen nur eine Steckbrücke geben wäre es ja nicht schlimm, aber selbst 4cm fallen auf.

@Docean:
Das dachte ich auch das ein Pin leer sein muss, was aber nicht ist. Ich habe nachgemessen und auf allen Pins Spannungen gehabt. Darum die Frage


----------



## DOcean (21. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

dann könnte das ein Pin ein PullUp/Pulldown und der Stripe zieht rauf oder runter, so das das Farbwerk "erkennt" das ein Stripe dran ist...

Oder ein Feature für später oder zum ansteuern der nicht digitalen Stripes..


----------



## ryev (22. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon gespannt, konkrete Werte dazu wären echt super.





TheAbyss schrieb:


> Absolut! Wie oft ich schon geflucht habe, weil ich unbedingt alles richtig rum angeschlossen habe (besonders an der GPU), wenn falschrum doch so viel einfacher und hübscher gewesen wäre...



Tja, was soll ich sagen - mehr als 2 Grad sind bei dem Umbau nicht rausgesprungen. Und natürlich dem Gefühl, alles "richtig" verschlaucht zu haben. Hab irgendwie mehr erwartet, zumal die Graka mit 53°C immer noch recht warm ist. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es ne 1080 FE @ stock ist


----------



## micindustries (22. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würd ja sagen 2° sind zwei Grad, aber könnte das auch durch die (anzunehmende) Erneuerung der WLP kommen?


----------



## ryev (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ja, aber durch das "zomfg, du hast die anschlüsse vertauscht" hab ich mir so 7-8 grad erhofft. ist aber ähnlich egal wie die komponentenreihenfolge oder die pumpendrehzahl mit viel voodoo oder minmaxing versehen.
die wlp der graka hat wohl tauschbedarf, richtig. allerdings warte ich erstmal die sommer-temps ab. wenn die graka dann an der 60 grad marke knabbert, tausche ich vor der nächsten wartung. ansonsten halt erst in 1-2 jahren oder bei basteldrang (oder bei leak  )


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ganze hängt am ende von der Wassertemperatur ab.
Wie hoch ist diese? Hast du ein Temperatursensor mit verbaut? Falls nicht mal ein Thermometer ins AGB rein halten und schauen wie warm dein Wasser dabei ist.
Natürlich hängt alles auch von der Drehzahl der Lüfter ab.

Habe mir auch mal deine Bilder aus deinem Thema erneut angesehen: Erste Wakü  Sockel 2011-3, Gehäusekauf, (+irgendwann GPU)

Vorne hast du saugend nach innen und oben raus blasend von innen nach außen.
Deine Lüfter sind auch nicht optimal verbaut. Denn saugend ist nicht so gut als wenn von außen nach innen durch den Radiator die Luft durch geblasen wird. Oben saugst du die warme Luft des vorderen Radiator an und kühlst mit der vorgewärmten Luft. Würde ich das auf die selbe Weiße machen da mein Schlauch direkt von vorne zum oberen geht würde ich außen mit 24°C kühlen und oben mit 35°C wieder aufwärmen. Irgendwie Co-productive wenn du mich fragst, daher sind meine Lüfter so verbaut das egal ob vorne oder oben alle meine Lüfter von außen durch den Radiator nach innen blasen und von der kühleren Raumluft profitieren können.

Zudem ist dein vorderer Radiator aus platz Gründen auf dem Kopf verbaut und da musst du sicher gehen das keine Luft mehr darin vorhanden ist und auch komplett befüllt ist, sonst verschenkst du hier auch Kühlleistung. So verbaute Radiatoren sind sehr schwer zu entlüften und es kann sich immer Luft oben drin ansammeln, da die Luft  ohne Kippen des Gehäuse nicht von alleine herabsteigen kann.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

mal ne frage an Rand. Ist es egal ob der Anschluss für "In" oder "Out" deim CPU Block auch die Fließrichtung ist? Oder kann man Eingang und Ausgang tauschen?


----------



## Verminaard (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> mal ne frage an Rand. Ist es egal ob der Anschluss für "In" oder "Out" deim CPU Block auch die Fließrichtung ist? Oder kann man Eingang und Ausgang tauschen?



Alle paar Seiten wieder.
Ab hier mal bisschen lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...58-wakue-quatsch-thread-3449.html#post9822320


----------



## Gast20190527 (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es vorgeschrieben ist und auf dem Produkt steht was in und was out ist, dann würde ich es nicht tauschen. Wenn nix auf dem Produkt oder im Handbuch steht ist es egal.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ryev schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen - mehr als 2 Grad sind bei dem Umbau nicht rausgesprungen. Und natürlich dem Gefühl, alles "richtig" verschlaucht zu haben. Hab irgendwie mehr erwartet, zumal die Graka mit 53°C immer noch recht warm ist. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es ne 1080 FE @ stock ist



Danke für die Rückmeldung.  
Scheint wohl zu bestätigen, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht. Wobei es natürlich toll gewesen wäre, wenn du dadurch noch ein bisschen mehr Kühlleistung rausbekommen hättest. 



micindustries schrieb:


> Ich würd ja sagen 2° sind zwei Grad, aber könnte das auch durch die (anzunehmende) Erneuerung der WLP kommen?



Für mich sind zwei Grad Differenz immer noch im Bereich von Messfehlern. Dazu kommt dann noch die Schwankung der Umgebungstemperatur, da ist es schwierig solch kleine Werte fest zu machen.

Da auf der Karte höchstwahrscheinlich (Er hat ja einen Block verbaut. ) nicht mehr die Stock-WLP ist, wird das vermutlich kaum noch einen Unterschied machen. So ziemlich jede halbwegs brauchbare WLP hält paar Jahre durch bevor da was austrocknet. 

Wobei ich auch im Jahreszyklus die WLP tausche, allerdings halt im Zuge der Generalreinigung bei der ich alles auseinander nehme. Ansonsten wäre das nicht notwendig. 

Habe erst kürzlich meine alte 780 auseinander genommen. Da wurde das letzte Mal im Sommer 2015 WLP getauscht weil ein Morpheus drauf kam. Und da war die WLP noch so gut wie neu, wobei die Karte täglich bei von meinem Bruder verwendet wird. Und bei der verwendeten WLP handelte es sich um die Arctic MX2 welche ich ca. 2010 gekauft habe.


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von Alphacool gibt es nun ein Kit zum wieder befüllen einer Eisbaer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6V8Z1eXzT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Alphacool Eisbaer - Refill Kit | Zubehoer/Ersatzteile | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## ryev (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Da auf der Karte höchstwahrscheinlich (Er hat ja einen Block verbaut. ) nicht mehr die Stock-WLP ist, wird das vermutlich kaum noch einen Unterschied machen. So ziemlich jede halbwegs brauchbare WLP hält paar Jahre durch bevor da was austrocknet.



da ich die karte bei ebay gekauft habe, traue ich dem braten nicht  wird auf jeden fall noch getauscht.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Von Alphacool gibt es nun ein Kit zum wieder befüllen einer Eisbaer.



wofür brauchste das? Du kannst doch einfach eine Spritzflasche nehmen?


----------



## IICARUS (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

War nur so ein kleiner Hinweis nebenbei falls es jemand interessiert.
Ich würde dazu ehe ein 1/4 Zoll Anschluss, ein Stück Schlauch und ein Trichter dazu nehmen.

Wenn ich mein AGB auffülle gehe ich auch direkt mit einem Schlauch rein und am anderem Ende ein Trichter der drauf steckt.


----------



## Verminaard (23. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit dem ich einen Watercool AGB habe brauch ich dieses Rumgehampel ueberhaupt nicht mehr, komme mit dem Meßbecher (1l) direkt zu der großen Oeffnung.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Seit dem ich einen Watercool AGB habe brauch ich dieses Rumgehampel ueberhaupt nicht mehr, komme mit dem Meßbecher (1l) direkt zu der großen Oeffnung.



..hab ich auch, aber für mich ist das schon fast rituell, trotzdem ne Spritzflasche zu nehmen.. dabei ein paar Zauberworte gemurmelt und es gibt keine Leckage


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sitzt der AGB zu dicht unter dem oberen Radiator.

Aber es geht auch, weil ich kann zwischen dem Rahmen des Gehäuse von oben und neben dem Radiator mit einem Schlauch direkt ins AGB rein gehen.
Dann habe ich ein Trichter der auf dem Schlauch passt und kann alles sehr leicht nach befüllen. Befülle daher direkt mit der Flasche was ich als Fertiggemisch da habe.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde es sich lohnen, eher die kleineren NF-A20 von Noctua für den MO-RA zu nehmen oder eher die größeren 230mm-Modelle des Bitfenix Spectre?
Balance aus Leistung und Lautstärke...


----------



## v3nom (25. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Noctuas laufen extrem ruhig. Ich würde davon ausgehen das die Bitfenix nicht so laufruhig sind.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na gut 
Bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich die NF-A20 im Vergleich zu meinen neun Phobya G-Silent 14 schlagen.

Drei Arctic P12 habe ich mir auch gleich noch besorgt, um die extrem lauten Enermax T.B. Silence am 360er-Radi im Case zu beseitigen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 4 Bitfenix Spectre 230mm auf meinem Mora 3 420 verbaut:
Ich empfinde sie als angenehm leise und selbst unter Volllast kaum hörbar.

Das einzige Negative was ich an den Lüfter gefunden habe ist daß sich die Lager erstmal 24h lang einlaufen müssen bis diese wirklich ruhig sind.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (26. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, nun ist eh zu spät, hab mir wiegesagt die Noctua NF-A20 PWM und die Arctic P12 Silent gekauft...
Die Blende für große Lüfter war endlich mal hier in Berlin verfügbar. 


Zu den Noctuas:
Ich bin völlig überzeugt - ich habe die bei 60% bzw. 450rpm am laufen und die sind nahezu unhörbar. Keine schleifenden Lager, keine Nebengeräusche - garnichts. Geil. 
Theoretisch könnte ich noch weniger RPM fahren, denn ich habe tatsächlich sogar eine geringfügig bessere Wassertemperatur (34° statt 35°) wie mit meinen Phobya G-Silent 14... Welche desübrigen bei 650-700rpm schon fast so laut waren wie die NF-A20 bei Vollgas. 

Der Lieferumfang ist auch mächtig gut - zu jedem Lüfter Y-Kabel, Low-Noise-Adapter (denke mal ein 7V-Adapter? ) und ein Verlängerungskabel (welche ich am MO-RA sogar gebraucht habe, damit das Kabel zweier Lüfter zum PWM-Splitter reicht). Und auch Gummientkoppler für diejenigen, die die Teile in ein Case montieren... Auch macht die Verarbeitung einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck - so schwer waren nicht mal die neun Phobyas... 

Kurzum: Ich bin völlig überzeugt.  Für die Lüftergröße extrem leise und der Aufpreis hält sich gegenüber anderen Lüftern in der gleichen Größenkategorie sogar echt in Grenzen.
Auch ich kann mittlerweile nur noch den Ratschlag geben - man sollte  beim MO-RA 420 lieber gleich auf vier große Lüfter setzen, vorzugsweise  auf die Noctuas... Neun Lüfter zu kaufen die bei ähnlicher  Leistungsfähigkeit so leise sind wird definitiv teurer.


Zu den Arctic P12 Silent:
Die Silent-Version reicht, wenn man nicht auf eine PWM-Steuerung wert legt. Bis 70% (850rpm) sind die nahezu unhörbar, bis 80% (ca. 950rpm) sind die angenehm leise und ab 90% werden die doch schon relativ laut - zumindest in meinem Fall, wo die als Lüfter des Frontradiators dienen und zwischen Fronttür/Staubfilter und Radiator sitzen. Ich betreibe die jedenfalls aktuell auf 70% - und die Dinger sind ihr Geld soweit erstmal absolut wert...

Natürlich merkt man denen irgendwo ihren Preis an - die Verpackung ist einfachst, bis auf Schrauben gibts auch keinen Lieferumfang, das Anschlusskabel ist schon wirklich sehr dünn - aber die tun ihren Job. Und gegenüber den Arctic F12 von vor zwei Jahren sind die jedenfalls ein deutlicher qualitativer Fortschritt.


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Bin mit dem Mora 420 + NF-A20 auch sehr zufrieden 
Lasse sie unter Last auf 65% PWM laufen. Ist nicht wahrnehmbar und hat ordentlich Performance.
Im Idle stehen die Noctua aber still.

Intern hab ich ja noch nen Nexxos 420 ST30 verbaut (zum Glück nen guten erwischt) mit eLoops B14-2. Die hab ich im Idle bisher immer auf 4V laufen lassen (350 rpm).
Jetzt hab ich mal getestet, auch die im Idle stehen zu lassen. Das macht dann ca. nen halbes Grad an Wassertemperatur aus.
Ok, wahrscheinlich auch kein Wunder bei ca. 50 W Wärmeleistung


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die Lüfter für den Mora auf eine bestimmte Temp. eingestellt oder machst du das manuell wenn du zocken willst? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab nen Aquero verbaut und messe u.a. die Luft Ansaugtemperatur. 
Dann lass ich die Differenz aus Wasser- und Lufttemp berechnen und danach werden die Lüfter gesteuert. 

Aber per dummen 2-Punkt-Regler:
Bei 6 Grad Differenz gehen die Lüfter an und bei 1 K wieder aus. So hab ich jeweils im Idle und unter Last 3-4 Grad Delta zwischen Luft und Wasser.
Und man hat nen gewissen Toleranzbereich nach unten und oben, so dass bei kurzer Last die Lüfter nicht gleich angehen oder beim zocken in ner Zwischensequenz nicht direkt wieder ausgehen und danach wieder an usw. 

Im Aquaero werden die Lüfter nach oben in der Leistung begrenzt. Also an heisst nicht 100%, sondern eher 500 rpm. 

Ich mags auch eher, wenn die Lüfter konstant laufen. Deshalb regel ich nicht nach der Wassertemp.
Ist mir egal, wenn die etwas schwankt. Bleibt ja trotzdem alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## iGameKudan (27. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, da lasse ich die Lüfter lieber gleich ganz laufen, mit den NF-A20 gehts ja wirklich bis zur Unhörbarkeit. Hab die nun mal auch auf 65% gestellt. Mal sehen, eventuell stöpsle ich die Lüfter heute auch mal an den CPU_FAN-Port, die kann ich nämlich auch unter 60% regeln... Auf 100% hatte ich gegenüber 60% mit 32° nur eine 2° bessere Wassertemperatur (außer wo ich das Fenster aufgemacht habe, da habe ich sogar 25° Wassertemperatur unter Anno1800-Last geschafft... ). Kommt irgendwann bei mir mal ein Aquaero ins System, wird aber nach der Wassertemperatur geregelt...

Da brauchts dann aber auch nen richtigen Temperatursensor, der billige Sensor von AquaComputer ist eher ein Schätzeisen - Foliensensor halt. 
Hatte ich gestern Abend nach dem Zocken - die CPU läuft mit 24-27° im Idle, aber der Sensor spuckt mir 28-29° aus. Ich schätze mal, der wird auch durch die Abwärme im Gehäuse beeinflusst...

Theoretisch könnte ich meine Lüfter auch übers Board nach der Wassertemperatur regeln lassen... Nur schätze ich mal, dass mein Rampage IV Extreme das nicht fein genug regeln könnte.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin ja nun auch seit ca einem Monat Besitzer einer Custom Wakü und wenn mich eins nervt dann das befüllen oder entlüften. Jedes mal das Netzteil überbrücken , alle Kabel aus dem Netzteil ziehen abgesehen von der Pumpe. 
Dafür muss wiederum das Netzteil ausgebaut werden damit ich besser an die Kabel komme. Die Pumpe soll ja nicht trocken laufen, darum muss ja immer wieder aufgefüllt werden, einschalten, ausschalten , auffüllen... usw.
Damit die Festplatten , Graka und Mainboard nicht jedes mal für wenige Sekunden Strom bekommen und dann wieder abgeschaltet werden, und das immer wieder bis das System voll gefüllt ist ziehe ich auch den 8 und 4 Pin aus dem Netzteil, Sata für Festplatten ebenfalls.

Das ganze nervt schon sehr, darum habe ich mal geschaut ob es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Dazu habe ich mir von Phobya ein externes Netzteil gekauft das genau die passende Leistung für die Pumpe hat.
Phobya 1013047 Aussen 34 W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Mit diesem Netzteil ist das ganze so viel einfacher. Alle Kabel bleiben wo sie sind, nix überbrücken, nix ausbauen. Einfach nur die Pumpe an das Netzteil anschließen , das Netzteil an eine Steckdose mit ein und aus Schalter da das Netzteil selbst keinen Schalter hat. 
Und schon kann man sein System befüllen , ohne irgendwas am Rechner basteln zu müssen.

Wollte ich nur mal mit euch  teilen , vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der das Netzteil noch nicht kennt und bis jetzt genau so macht wie ich es vorher noch gemacht habe 
Funktioniert jedenfalls super.


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Netzteil finde ich auch gut und möchte ich mir auch schon seit langen kaufen oder wenn noch ein altes Netzteil da ist.


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

also ich bin echt zufrieden damit , und dafür das man sich jedes mal viel Arbeit erspart sind 20euro echt mehr als in Ordnung. Meine Pumpe wird ja mit Molex betrieben, also ideal. Aber selbst wenn sie nicht über Molex läuft, gibt ja für bereits 2 Euro zich Adapter Molex zu Sata uvm.
Hat sich also wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## SpatteL (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solche kleinen externen NTs sind jetzt nicht wirklich eine Neuheit. 
Habe ich auch schon ewig bei mir. Muss bei mir aber beim befüllen nicht ständig an und aus machen. 
- Pumpe auf niedrigste Stufe gestellt
- AGB randvoll machen
- NT anstecken 
- gleich wieder anfangen mit Spritzflasche Wasser nachzugeben 

Zudem läuft die Pumpe ja nicht wirklich trocken, wenn sie den AGB leer gesaugt hat, da passiert auch nicht gleich etwas.
Trocken laufen wäre, die Pumpe im ausgebauten Zustand mehrere Minuten laufen zu lassen. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> (...) die CPU läuft mit 24-27° im Idle, aber der Sensor spuckt mir 28-29° aus.


Und was ist daran so schlimm?
Die Wassertemperatur ist immer etwas höher als die zu kühlenden Komponenten.
Zudem kommt es darauf an, wo der Sensor misst, nach den Radis oder nach den Wärmequellen.
Auch bin ich der Meinung, das die Genauigkeit der Sensoren zum regeln der Lüfter völlig ausreichend ist, es geht dabei ja eher darum einen Tendenz(steigend/fallend) zu erkennen.
Wenn du es genauer haben willst, kannst du die Sensoren auch noch Kalibrieren.


----------



## Hoopster (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nun auch seit ca einem Monat Besitzer einer Custom Wakü und wenn mich eins nervt dann das befüllen oder entlüften. Jedes mal das Netzteil überbrücken , alle Kabel aus dem Netzteil ziehen abgesehen von der Pumpe.
> Dafür muss wiederum das Netzteil ausgebaut werden damit ich besser an die Kabel komme. Die Pumpe soll ja nicht trocken laufen, darum muss ja immer wieder aufgefüllt werden, einschalten, ausschalten , auffüllen... usw.
> Damit die Festplatten , Graka und Mainboard nicht jedes mal für wenige Sekunden Strom bekommen und dann wieder abgeschaltet werden, und das immer wieder bis das System voll gefüllt ist ziehe ich auch den 8 und 4 Pin aus dem Netzteil, Sata für Festplatten ebenfalls.
> 
> ...




Es gibt doch aber auch einen 24pin Adapter zum entlüften. Schon mal diese Variante versucht? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es geht aber in seinem Beitrag um das abstecken der Kabeln wenn solch ein Adapter verwendet wird.

Ich nutze solch ein Adapter auch und ich komme z.B. bei mir sehr schlecht an die CPU-Spannungsversorgung am Mainboard dran, daher muss ich alles direkt am Netzteil abstecken und da komme ich ebenfalls sehr schlecht dran. Aber es geht mit fummeln bei mir und ich muss dazu auch kein Netzteil ausbauen, daher habe ich mir ein externes Netzteil bisher auch noch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Hoopster (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ok, das habe ich dann versehentlich überlesen [emoji20]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den 24pin zum überbrücken habe ich natürlich. Nur wie IICARUS schon sagte es geht um das ganze Kabel abstecken. Du musst ja zum befüllen und entlüften immer wieder das Netzteil ein und aus schalten. Da aber das Mainboard, Cpu , graka und Festplatten nicht jedes mal für wenige Sekunden Strom bekommen und dann direkt wieder abgeschaltet werden sollen ziehe ich alle anderen Kabel aus dem Netzteil.
Das ist jedes mal mit Arbeit und fummeln verbunden.
Mit einem speziellen Netzteil für die Pumpe spart man sich das alles. Kein überbrücken ,kein Kabel ziehen,  alles so lassen wie es ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Und was ist daran so schlimm?
> Die Wassertemperatur ist immer etwas höher als die zu kühlenden Komponenten.


Da hat sich ein "kleiner" Denkfehler eingeschlichen:
Wie soll bitte das wärmere Wasser die kühlere CPU kühlen?
Wenn das Wasser wärmer wäre würde es die CPU aufheizen und nicht kühlen.


Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat eigentlich die verwendete Kühlflüssigkeit irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung ?
Etwas eigenartig. Da ich ja bis vor 2 Tagen noch leicht grün gefärbte Flüssigkeit verwendet habe und meine ganzen Schläuche nach bereits einem Monat total verfärbt waren, die Plexi Abdeckung des Cpu Kühlers ebenfalls leicht grün war habe ich vorgestern die Flüssigkeit raus gehauen, Schläuche raus gerissen , einmal dest. Wasser durchgespült und neu angeschlossen. 
Ich habe dann von 13/10 Schläuche auf 16/12er gewechselt. Flüssigkeit ist nun klare von Aquacomputer drin.
Richtig krass fand ich, ich habe die grüne Flüssigkeit abgelassen, neue Schläuche drauf und den Rechner dann von abends bis morgens erst mal bei Seite gestellt. Dabei kam etwas restliche grüne Flüssigkeit aus dem Radiator und hat sich in einem Schlauch etwas gesammelt.
Morgens dann wollte ich dest. Wasser einfüllen und einmal durch spülen. Und der eine neue Schlauch in dem sich für vielleicht 10 Stunden etwas der alten Flüssigkeit gesammelt hat war schon verfärbt... Unglaublich... Den also noch mal getauscht ..  Aber darum soll es ja jetzt nicht gehen.

An dem Abend davor dachte ich mir wenn ich den Cpu Kühler schon mal runter habe packe ich gleich mal andere Paste drauf. 
Vorher war Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut drauf, aufgetragen habe ich dann die von allen so gelobte Kryonaut. DerBauer schwört ja darauf und ich dachte mir wenn einer extrem auf Temperatur achtet dann wohl er.  Dazu kommt ja das es auch noch eine der teuersten Pasten ist die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. 11g kosten ja glaube ich 60euro oder so O__o 
Dachte mir also die muss doch gut sein 

Naja , aufgetragen … Temperaturen direkt 5-9 ° höher...
Kann es jetzt an der neuen Flüssigkeit liegen ? Hat die Flüssigkeit überhaupt irgendeinen Einfluss auf Temperaturen ? Oder vielleicht an den dickeren Schläuchen ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese ja so tolle Wärmeleitpaste so viel schlechter ist..
Die Hydronaut ist ja aus gleichem Hause, vom auftragen her ist sie weit besser, aber darauf kommt es ja weniger an. Das Kryonaut Zeug lässt sich etwas schlechter verteilen , aber mit etwas fummeln kriegt man es genau so gut hin.

Das ärgert mich schon wieder extrem, 22uhr .. ich glaub ich schraub die ******* gleich noch mal auf und tausche das Zeug wieder gegen die Hydronaut 
Die MX4 2019 hatte ich auch schon mal probiert, allerdings war die auch weit schlechter als die Hydronaut , in etwa wie die Kryonaut von der Leistung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du die Wasserkühlung entlüftet?
Kannst du den Anpressdruck des Kühlers geprüft (Abdruck der CPU auf der WLP des Kühlers geprüft)?

5-9 Grad Unterschied sollte keine der Pasten auf der CPU verursachen.
Quelle


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

_@Patrick_87  _

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrung mit der  Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut gemacht. Dabei hatte ich sogar schlechte Bewertungen aus Amazon gelesen und diese wie du missachtet da immer so hoch gelobt wird. Bei mir waren die Temperaturen auch an die 5-9°C schlechter und habe mir dann die neue ARCTIC MX-4 Edition 2019 gekauft und mit der sind die Temperaturen wie zuvor wieder gut. Zuvor hatte ich bereits die MX-2 drauf, nur habe ich diesmal die MX-4 benützt da ich damals als ich den Prozessor verbaute nur die MX-2 da hatte.

Meine Grafikkarte hatte auch 5°C schlechte Temperaturen, da ich die WLP zugleich auch für die Grafikkarte verwendet hatte.

Ich kann die Paste nicht empfehlen wer die die beste Kühlleistung erzielen möchte. Ich habe mich auch geärgert soviel Geld noch für die Paste und den Pads ausgegeben zu haben, denn ich hatte für die Grafikkarte auch die Thermal Grizzly Pad Thermo Minus Pad 8 mit dazu gekauft. Damit wurden die Spannungswandler der Grafikkarte sogar so warm das ich kein Spiel mehr starten konnte, da der Takt auf 350-800 MHz runter ging. 

Hatte die Pads dann etwas warm gemacht nachdem ich geprüft hatte wie die Abdrücke davon aussehen und die Spannungswandler hatten sich nicht gut eingedrückt. Zumindest war in der Mitte des Pad fast nichts von einem Abdruck zu erkennen gewesen. Nach dem aufwärmen der Pads mit einem Fön und wieder zusammenbauen lief die Grafikkarte wieder. Aber immer mit den 5°C schlechtere Temperaturen.

Daher habe ich mir dann Pads von EK gekauft und erneut ausgetauscht und auch hier die neue MX-4 verwendet und nun sind auch dessen Temperaturen gut.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit öfters mal Kryonaut-Paste gekauft, bin da aber mittlerweile auch von weggekommen überhaupt nochmal den Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, so viel Geld für Wärmeleitpaste auszugeben.
Bei mir hat die Paste zwar nicht schlechter abgeschnitten wie andere Pasten, schon garnicht so extrem, aber gegenüber Arctic MX-4, BeQuiet DC-1, CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker, Gelid Extreme oder Noctua NT-H1 hat die Paste bei mir überhaupt nicht besser abgeschnitten.

Insbesondere, wenn ich die Klecks-Methode genutzt habe und die Paste vorher nicht verstrichen habe (was auch ein Akt ist, da die Kryonaut relativ "fest" ist und auch viel Paste am Spatel kleben bleibt...), da war die Paste ggfs. sogar 2-3° schlechter wie NT-H1. 
Einzig damals auf der R9 290X mit dem Morpheus hatte ich gegenüber normalen Pasten (in dem Fall BeQuiet DC-1) fast 10° bessere Temperaturen. Wobei die Temperatur nach einem halben Jahr (Sommer -> Winter...) doch merklich gestiegen ist. 

Den letzten Rest Kryonaut den ich habe habe ich für meine RTX2080 mit dem EK Vector genutzt. Ich bin echt gespannt wie da irgendwann mal die Temperaturen im Vergleich zur Kryonaut ausfallen, sollte ich mal der Meinung sein die Paste tauschen zu wollen. 

Mal sehen, wie morgen die Wassertemperaturen so ausfallen. Habe eben mal meine NF-A20 auf den CPU-FAN-Header gestöpselt und den mal auf 20% eingestellt - bei 330U/min herrscht jetzt völlige Stille. 
Auch mal die Arctic P12 und die Gehäuselüfter (FD Dynamic GP-14) auf 50% gestellt (geringer gehen die Anschlüsse nicht...). Jetzt höre ich tatsächlich nur noch die Laufgeräusche der Pumpe und ein sehr sehr leises Geräusch, was ich am ehesten als Vibrationsgeräusche beschreiben würde.


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Normalerweise verstreiche ich auch, bei der neuen MX-4 habe ich jedoch mehre kleine Klecks gemacht und das ganze mit dem Kühler verteilen lassen, denn was zu viel ist wird ehe raus gedrückt. Habe das ganze mal so austesten wollen, denn mit verstreichen kann ich besser sehen wie viel drauf ist und so wird normalerweise dann nicht so viel raus gedrückt. Mit den Klecks ist aber etwas schwer abzuschätzen wie viel ich letztendlich drauf habe. Zu wenig werden ich aber nicht drauf haben.


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Hast du die Wasserkühlung entlüftet?
> Kannst du den Anpressdruck des Kühlers geprüft (Abdruck der CPU auf der WLP des Kühlers geprüft)?
> 
> 5-9 Grad Unterschied sollte keine der Pasten auf der CPU verursachen.
> Quelle



Klaro , habe ich 
Und Abdruck der Paste auf dem Kühler ist immer gleich bei mir. Ich trage nie einen Klecks auf und hoffe das sich alles gut verteilt. Ich habe oft gesehen das dann bei vielen Leuten die Cpu nur teilweise bedeckt war, in den Ecken zum Teil nichts drauf war..
Ich trage immer etwas auf und verteile es ganz dünn gleichmäßig auf die Cpu. Anpressdruck war auch immer in Ordnung. 

Aber noch mal zur Frage: Kann eine Kühlflüssigkeit einen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen haben ? Habe ich mich schon oft gefragt.

@IICARUS Danke für die ausführliche Antwort


----------



## IICARUS (28. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über die Kühlflüssigkeit kann ich dir nichts zu sagen, da ich bisher nur zwei Fertiggemische bei mir verwendet habe und ich mit beiden das selbe Ergebnis hatte. Ich nutze jetzt aber seit 2 Jahren nur das DP Ultra in gelb. Bei mir hat sich bisher noch nichts verfärbt und letztens als ich mein alten Grafikkarten Kühler ausgebaut habe und gereinigt habe, war alles sauber ohne irgendeine Verfärbung. Auch mein AGB und meine Mayhems Ultra Clear Schläuche sehen noch sehr gut aus und haben sich nicht verfärbt.


----------



## DOcean (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Aber noch mal zur Frage: Kann eine Kühlflüssigkeit einen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen haben ? Habe ich mich schon oft gefragt.



Ja und nein 
Alle was du so kaufen kannst (und nicht Show Kram ist) hat 90-99% Wasser Inhalt d.h. die Auswirkungen sind marginal im Gegensatz zu reinem Wasser...

Wenn du natürlich da Sachen reinkippst die da nicht hin gehören....


----------



## TheAbyss (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So liebe Gemeinde, 

ich habe gestern, wie vor ein paar Seiten beschrieben, mein System zerlegt, um Loop und Infrastruktur zu verändern. Die meisten Änderungen sind rein kosmetischer Natur, es wird aber auch ne neue Pumpe und neue Sensorik geben, gleichfalls den vorher diskutieren Nova-Anschluß geben. Ich habe ein kleines Worklog vorbereitet, welches ich im Laufe des Tages hochlade, den Link findet ihr dann in meiner Signatur, folgende Änderungen sind geplant (Pläne überleben aber meist nicht den ersten "Feindkontakt"):

- 6700k "köpfen"
- neuer CPU Block: Bykski
- neuer Calitemp-Sensor
- 2 neue Farbwerke360
- neue digitale Beleuchtung mittels Halos Digital und Digitalen LED stripes (ich stehe auf dezente Beleuchtung, auch wenns quasi nur Arbeit macht und nix bringt)
- neue Soundkarte
- M.2 Wasserkühler
- neuer Loop (ggf. selbst-satinierte PETGs, da muss ich mal gucken wie gut man das von Hand hinbekommt)
- neuer (optischer) Durchflussanzeiger
- Nova in den Loop integrieren (Stand ist bereits fertig)
- 980Ti wieder horizontal einbauen
- diverse stilistische Änderungen (Folierung / Decals/Plexiglas Blenden) und andere Positionierung der Überwachungselektronik

Ich hoffe auf interessierte Mitleser, die mich auf der Reise begleiten. Nächster Meilenstein wird dann hoffentlich am 01.05. erreicht, vorher fehlt mir die Zeit zu schrauben.


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

M.2 wasserkühler ? Beim Mainboard sind doch immer Passivkühler dabei , mit einem Wärmeleitpad dazwischen reicht das doch mehr als aus.
Ich weiß nicht aber ich halte nicht viel von diesen m.2 Wasserkühler oder auch Ram Wasserkühlung. Ist irgendwie die Arbeit und das Geld nicht wert.

Meine m.2 ssds waren mit normaler passivkühlung  noch nie zu heiß.
Ich glaube sowas würde ich mir echt sparen.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Samsung 960 EVO hatte ich auch zunächst auf ein Z170 Board verbaut und hatte mit einem passiv Kühler gute Ergebnisse und mit meinem Hero waren schon bereits ab Werk passiv Kühler mit dabei.

Diese Wasserkühlung kenne ich nur als PCIe Karte und damit würde meine Grafikkarte dann Lan mit nur 8x statt mit 16x laufen. Da wäre mir die Lan Anbindung der Grafikkarte wichtiger als die M.2 mit Wasser mit zu kühlen. Ansonsten finde ich solch ein Kühler schon Optisch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Samsung 960 EVO hatte ich auch zunächst auf ein Z170 Board verbaut und hatte mit einem passiv Kühler gute Ergebnisse und mit meinem Hero waren schon bereits ab Werk passiv Kühler mit dabei.
> 
> Diese Wasserkühlung kenne ich nur als PCIe Karte und damit würde meine Grafikkarte dann Lan mit nur 8x statt mit 16x laufen. Da wäre mir die Lan Anbindung der Grafikkarte wichtiger als die M.2 mit Wasser mit zu kühlen. Ansonsten finde ich solch ein Kühler schon Optisch sehr ansprechend.



Meine NVME M.2 werden unter Last (jedenfalls mit der vertikalen GPU) mehr als 60 Grad warm (mit Passivkühler). Kann gut sein, dass sich das Ganze von alleine erledigt, wenn ich die GPU jetzt eh wieder horizontal verbaue. Trotzdem gabs den Kühler bei Kleinanzeigen günstig.. geht also eher um HABEN WOLLEN.  Das Problem der Lanes ergibt sich bei meinem Board nicht, da es einen Zusatzchip (PEX8747) verbaut hat. Grundsätzlich habt ihr natürlich recht, aber ich möchte es mal ausprobieren, und finde es optisch ansprechend.


----------



## shark75 (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn wir gerade bei M.2 sind - gibt es einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen PCH (Chipsatz) und Lanes (CPU) Anbindung beim X299er Board? 

In der Beschreibung steht:

There are eight SATA 6 ports, as well as Ultra M.2 slots for up to 32 Gb/s speeds. 

Das Board hat zwei M.2 Anschlüsse, welche ich gerne beide mit einer Samsung Evo 960 bestücken möchte. Natürlich sollte es dann auch die volle Geschwindigkeit unterstützen...

Danke!


----------



## kayuna (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Barrow 2280 22110 PCIE SATA M2 M2 Solid State Drive Wasser Block HDM2280 PA in Barrow 2280 22110 PCIE SATA M2 M2 Solid State Drive Wasser Block HDM2280-PA aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

@IICARUS  hier die version das die M2 nicht über PCIe läuft und im M2 slot bleiben kann.... soviel mehr bringt es auch nicht als passive Kühlung aber es sieht gut aus .... 
hab mir davon gleich 2 Stück geholt als die nur 14 Euro gekostet haben .... leider bis jetzt nur von Barrow gefunden ...


----------



## TheAbyss (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kayuna schrieb:


> Barrow 2280 22110 PCIE SATA M2 M2 Solid State Drive Wasser Block HDM2280 PA in Barrow 2280 22110 PCIE SATA M2 M2 Solid State Drive Wasser Block HDM2280-PA aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> @IICARUS  hier die version das die M2 nicht über PCIe läuft und im M2 slot bleiben kann.... soviel mehr bringt es auch nicht als passive Kühlung aber es sieht gut aus ....
> hab mir davon gleich 2 Stück geholt als die nur 14 Euro gekostet haben .... leider bis jetzt nur von Barrow gefunden ...



Ja, die würde ich aber mit 16er HT nicht angeschloßen bekommen. Aber gesehen hab ich die auch..echt sexy.

@Shark75: Eigentlich müsste dein Manual eine Matrix beinhalten, die dir die jeweiligen "Doppelbelegungen" anzeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir passen die Temperaturen, habe heute erst ein Test bezüglich einem anderem Thema erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei ist zu beachten das es sich um ein Benchmark handelt und normalerweise solche Temperaturen im Normalbetrieb nicht erreicht werden.  Dann kommt noch hinzu das die meisten Programmen nur die Temperatur des Speicherbaustein anzeigen, aber nicht die Temperatur vom Controller was meist eine höhere Temperatur erreichen kann. HWInfo zeigt beide Temperaturen an.

In meinem Fall nutze ich ein passiv Kühler was mit meinem Mainboard bereits original mit verbaut ist.


----------



## kayuna (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ abyss liegt ja immer daran wo dein M2 slot liegt oder welchen du nimmst... ich  hab zum glück platz nach oben hin ist alles frei....

Beim Aorus master nehm ich den M2 slot in der mitte  kostet mich keinen Sata port...

@IICARUS sach ich ja mit passiv unter normaler nutzung hat man normaler weise keine probleme .... interessant find ich das erst wenn man komplett auf wasser (full block , mem etc )geht mit wenig airflow im case....


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meinem Asrock OCF Board was ich zu vor hatte sah es anders aus.

Da hatte ich ohne passiv Kühler in einem Benchmark Test eine Temperatur von etwa 72°C was so erst mal gut aussah, aber nachdem ich die Temperaturen mit HWInfo reinschaute erreichte der Controller hierbei bis zu 102°C. Mit passiv Kühler kam ich mit dem Controller nicht mehr über 70°C und die Temperatur der Speicherbausteine lag nur noch bei etwa 56°C. Die Samsung 960 ist jetzt aber immer noch die selbe, anscheint kühlt der Kühler meines Mainboard die SSD noch etwas besser.

Mit dem neuen Mainboard haben sich die Lüfter und das Gehäuse nicht geändert.
Daher sollte sich hier mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse nichts groß geändert haben.


----------



## shark75 (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> @Shark75: Eigentlich müsste dein Manual eine Matrix beinhalten, die dir die jeweiligen "Doppelbelegungen" anzeigt.



Da steht leider nur das drinnen:

The  M.2,  also  known  as  the  Next  Generation  Form  Factor  (NGFF),  is  a  small  size  and versatile  card  edge  connector  that  aims  to  replace  mPCIe  and  mSATA.  The  Ultra  M.2 Sockets (M2_2) support SATA3 6.0 Gb/s module and M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32 Gb/s). * If M2_2 is occupied by a SATA-type M.2 device, SATA3_1 will be disable.

Asrock Support hat mir das geantwortet:

Beide M2 Slots werden von der Southbridge betrieben. Nicht über CPU Lanes.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kayuna schrieb:


> @ abyss liegt ja immer daran wo dein M2 slot liegt oder welchen du nimmst... ich  hab zum glück platz nach oben hin ist alles frei....
> 
> Beim Aorus master nehm ich den M2 slot in der mitte  kostet mich keinen Sata port...
> 
> @IICARUS sach ich ja mit passiv unter normaler nutzung hat man normaler weise keine probleme .... interessant find ich das erst wenn man komplett auf wasser (full block , mem etc )geht mit wenig airflow im case....



Richtig, ich hab 2 Slots, der obere ist gnadenlos unter der GPU, beim 2. Slot würde es gehen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit "normal" eingebauter GPU wieder mehr Airflow auf den NVMEs habe. Derzeit scheint der Passivkühler mehr zu isolieren als zu kühlen. SpaWas sind wassergekühlt, da merke ich nix, aber für die M.2 ist der Airflow zu gering. PS: Anfang des Worklogs (Bilder kommen heute abend) in der Signatur.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die M.2 Slots auf dem Mainboard werden über dem Chipsatz angesteuert, daher kostet es dort keine Lan des Prozessors.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, mein AquaComputer KryoM.2 evo tut auch ganz gut seinen Job.
Wassergekühlte M.2-SSDs sind eher so ein "Können" und "Haben wollen". Gibt ja Leute, die wirklich jeden Pups an ihrem PC mit Wasser kühlen wollen.

Dahingehend bin ich mal gespannt, was dann Ryzen 3000-Boards hergeben und ob dort ggfs. auch eine VRM-Wasserkühlung sinnvoll wäre. 
Leider würde dies automatisch Monoblock und damit EK bedeuten, wenn man sich auf hier erhältliche Anbieter beschränkt. Und Monoblöcke finde ich doof, sind die doch nicht wiederverwendbar.


----------



## shark75 (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die M.2 Slots auf dem Mainboard werden über dem Chipsatz angesteuert, daher kostet es dort keine Lan des Prozessors.



Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. Ich stelle mir halt die Frage, ob es nachteilig ist, wenn die M.2 Slots über den Chipsatz angebunden sind. 
Lanes hätte ich noch frei, allerdings bringt es ja nichts, wenn es das Mainboard nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte ja vor 3 Tagen dickere Schläuche und andere Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt und noch andere Paste aufgetragen. Plötzlich war ja wie ich berichtet habe bei 5ghz avx Offset 1 in Prime95 min 8k max 32k mit avx aktiv meine Temperatur stark gestiegen. 
Vorher war ich bei ca 80° und nach dem kleinen Umbau plötzlich bei 90° , teilweise auf 2 Kernen sogar 92° .
Ich wusste ja jetzt nicht genau woran es liegt da alle Einstellungen gleich waren. Nun habe ich gestern wieder die alte Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen und weiß nun woran es lag.. Es lag tatsächlich ganz allein nur an der anderen Paste.

Vorher hatte ich ja die Thermal Grízzly Hydronaut … Super Temperaturen. Dann vor 3 Tagen gewechselt auf Kryonaut. Wird ja überall gelobt xD Meine Temperaturen waren jedenfalls damit total im Eimer. 
Gestern dann wieder auf Hydronaut gewechselt und eben mal Prime laufen lassen, ein Unterschied von Welten. 10° Unterschied allein nur wegen der Kryonaut Paste.. Heftig. Jetzt habe ich wieder perfekte Temperaturen.

Beides Wärmeleitpaste aus gleichem Hause nur das die Kryonaut laut der Beschreibung eine höhere Leistung haben soll. Versteh ich nicht wie dann die Temperaturen um 10° ansteigen können.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte auch das schlechtere Ergebnis mit der Kryonaut.

Die Hydronaut habe ich bisher noch nie verwendet. Aber die Kryonaut wird ja für extremes OC empfohlen und da bin ich davon ausgegangen das sie besser als die Hydronaut sein müsste, hat ja auch mehr gekostet. Deshalb kaufte ich mir ja die Kryonaut und nicht die Hydronaut. Bei mir hat es auch etwa 10°C ausgemacht.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte auch das schlechtere Ergebnis mit der Kryonaut.
> 
> Die Hydronaut habe ich bisher noch nie verwendet. Aber die Kryonaut wird ja für extremes OC empfohlen und da bin ich davon ausgegangen das sie besser als die Hydronaut sein müsste, hat ja auch mehr gekostet. Deshalb kaufte ich mir ja die Kryonaut und nicht die Hydronaut. Bei mir hat es auch etwa 10°C ausgemacht.



Jap, genau so habe ich ja auch gedacht 
Ich dachte mir derBauer empfiehlt sie, nutzt sie selbst jedes mal, also muss sie ja gut sein denn wenn jemand auf Temperaturen achten sollte dann ja wohl er. Dazu kommt der fast 3fache Preis + laut der Werte in der Beschreibung bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Hydronaut hat 11,8 Kryonaut 12.5.
Ich bin fest davon ausgegangen damit noch mal so 3-4 ° einsparen zu können. Und dann dachte ich echt ich gucke nicht richtig, 10° heißer.. wtf ?!  

Naja für mich bis jetzt die beste Paste : Hydronaut. 
Verglichen bei gleichen Einstellungen habe ich bis jetzt Hydronaut, Kryonaut und MX4 2019.  
Am besten war die Hydronaut danach kam die MX4, wobei die schon 3-4 ° wärmer war als die Hydronaut  , naja und ganz hinten dran kommt dann die Kryonaut , die war wirklich schlecht muss man sagen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde da nicht mehr herum Experimentieren, bei mir bleibt jetzt die MX-4 drauf. 
Hatte die Paste über Amazon gekauft und hatte mich auch gewundert das dort einige die Kryonaut  auch schlecht bewertet hatten.
Gebe oft nichts auf Bewertungen, aber in diesem Fall sollten sie recht behalten.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

da ich ja jetzt gesehen habe für was für einen großen Unterschied allein die Wärmeleitpaste sorgen kann war ich gestern mal so am überlegen ob es nicht Sinn machen würde mal Flüssigmetall zu benutzen statt Paste.
Mein Kühler ist ja vernickelt , also kann das Flüssigmetall ja nicht das Kupfer beschädigen oder damit reagieren, ist ja wie gesagt vernickelt. Siehst du da irgendein Problem ? Okay es ist leitfähig , aber der Kühler aus vernickelten Kupfer ist auch leitend , also wäre es doch eigentlich latte
wenn man vorsichtig ist und nicht gerade etwas aufs Board tropfen lässt. Oder zu viel aufträgt das es in den Sockel läuft.
Oder meinst du die CPU Beschriftung könnte dadurch entfernt werden ? Also der 9900k Aufdruck.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, mein AquaComputer KryoM.2 evo tut auch ganz gut seinen Job.
> Wassergekühlte M.2-SSDs sind eher so ein "Können" und "Haben wollen". Gibt ja Leute, die wirklich jeden Pups an ihrem PC mit Wasser kühlen wollen.....



Schon richtig, es ist bei mir eher ne "Machbarkeitsstudie", versuche den Kühler so gut wie möglich in das Gesamtkonzept zu integrieren. Mir gefällt auch das Terminal recht gut, da es ähnlich dem Heatkiller Terminal ist.

Euere unterschiedlichen Ergbenisse können aber auch mit der unterschiedlichen Viskosität der Pasten zusammenhängen, eine "schlechtere" Paste, die sich gut verteilt bzw. verteilen lässt hat evtl. einen besseren Wärmeübergang als ein "bessere" Paste, die zu dick oder ungleichmäßig aufgetragen wurde, weil sie einfach viel weniger fließfähig ist. Ich nutze selber auch Kryonaut, aber werde mal die Noctua Paste alternativ verwenden, wenn  ich die Kiste wieder zusammenprügel. Danke für den Gedankenanstoß. Ich muss jetzt noch wen zum Köpfen meines 6700k finden...


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein zu viel hatte ich nicht drauf, konnte ich gut nach dem abnehmen des Kühler sehen.
Aber es ist jetzt auch nicht so das die Kryonaut nicht genutzt werden kann und wer keine anderen Pasten versucht hat der wird wahrscheinlich nie merken das eine andere WLP ggf. besser wäre.



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> da ich ja jetzt gesehen habe für was für einen großen Unterschied allein die Wärmeleitpaste sorgen kann war ich gestern mal so am überlegen ob es nicht Sinn machen würde mal Flüssigmetall zu benutzen statt Paste.
> Mein Kühler ist ja vernickelt , also kann das Flüssigmetall ja nicht das Kupfer beschädigen oder damit reagieren, ist ja wie gesagt vernickelt. Siehst du da irgendein Problem ? Okay es ist leitfähig , aber der Kühler aus vernickelten Kupfer ist auch leitend , also wäre es doch eigentlich latte
> wenn man vorsichtig ist und nicht gerade etwas aufs Board tropfen lässt. Oder zu viel aufträgt das es in den Sockel läuft.
> Oder meinst du die CPU Beschriftung könnte dadurch entfernt werden ? Also der 9900k Aufdruck.


Kannst machen, war ich auch schon am überlegen, aber die Schrift wird dabei weg gehen. Der8auer hat mal gezeigt wie er mit Säure die Schrift ein wenig wieder erkennbar machen konnte. War dann zwar nicht so perfekt wie zuvor aber im Garantiefall hätte es ausgereicht. Aber solange keine Garantie angewendet wird und der Prozessor selbst genutzt wird soll es normal auch egal sein ob die Schrift weg geht.


----------



## JonnyWho (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm 10 grad unterschied wegen einer anderen WLP ? Das klingt ja schon komisch, waren da vielleicht auch andere Faktoren die eine Rolle gespielt haben?



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt noch wen zum Köpfen meines 6700k finden...



ich hätte das tun können, hab das Delid Kit hier aber bringt mir in der 9xxx Generation nixmehr. Aber du wohnst leider sehr weit weg.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf dem Heatspreader ist Flüssigmetall jetzt nicht so toll, den entscheidenden Vorteil bekommt man mit Flüssigmetall zwischen DIE und HS, da dort die Energiedichte wesentlich höher ist und somit die besseren Wärmeleiteigenschaften deutlich zu Tage treten. Bei einer verlöteten Cpu kann man sich das natürlich sparen, Lot ist Flüssigmetall halbwegs ebenbürtig, wenn man jetzt nicht gerade ein Montagsmodell erwischt hat, kann man sich den Aufwand sparen. Auf dem HS macht Flüssigmetall nur bei sehr großen DIEs Sinn, bei der normalen Desktopplattform ist der kleine DIE einfach das Problem, da kann man getrost Paste verwenden und hat dadurch vielleicht 2K schlechtere Temperaturen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo wir grad beim Thema Flüssigmetall sind würde mich mal interessieren wie sich das auf einer GPU macht, bringt das was ? Beim Köpfen zwischen Die und HS bringts was, das hab ich früher immer so gemacht.Leider kann man den 9700k nichtmehr köpfen ohne großen aufwand.  Auf der GPU hab ich mal gelesen ist es eine mega Sauerei das wieder weg zu bekommen. Kennt sich da wer aus ?


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bisher habe ich mich auch gegen Flüssigmetall auf dem HS entschieden da die Platte meines Kühlers aus Kupfer besteht und sich darin das Flüssigmetall etwas einbrennen kann. Dann müsste ich den Kühler und auch ggf. den HS schleifen. Möchte auch den Prozessor nicht verunstalten, da ich oft mein System nach 3-4 Jahren aufrüste und sich das im Wiederverkauf negativ auswirken könnte. Bin mit meinen Temperaturen zufrieden und kommt es am ende auf 2-3 Grad nicht mehr darauf an.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte auch das schlechtere Ergebnis mit der Kryonaut.
> 
> Die Hydronaut habe ich bisher noch nie verwendet. Aber die Kryonaut wird ja für extremes OC empfohlen und da bin ich davon ausgegangen das sie besser als die Hydronaut sein müsste, hat ja auch mehr gekostet. Deshalb kaufte ich mir ja die Kryonaut und nicht die Hydronaut. Bei mir hat es auch etwa 10°C ausgemacht.



Auch in unseren Tests hat die Kryonaut gut abgeschnitten. Sie ist aber vergleichsweise schwer aufzutragen – wenn man versehentlich eine zu dicke Schicht nehmen würde oder gar wegen Unregelmäßigkeiten Lufteinschlüsse hätte, wäre ein schlechtes Ergebnis zu erwarten.




Danielneedles schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema Flüssigmetall sind würde mich mal interessieren wie sich das auf einer GPU macht, bringt das was ? Beim Köpfen zwischen Die und HS bringts was, das hab ich früher immer so gemacht.Leider kann man den 9700k nichtmehr köpfen ohne großen aufwand.  Auf der GPU hab ich mal gelesen ist es eine mega Sauerei das wieder weg zu bekommen. Kennt sich da wer aus ?



Von blankem Silizium lässt sich Flüssigmetall deutlich leichter entfernen als von vernickelten Oberflächen. Aber wenn beim Auftragen etwas daneben geht sind Probleme auf einer dicht bestückten Grafikkartenplatine vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema Flüssigmetall sind würde mich mal interessieren wie sich das auf einer GPU macht, bringt das was ? Beim Köpfen zwischen Die und HS bringts was, das hab ich früher immer so gemacht.Leider kann man den 9700k nichtmehr köpfen ohne großen aufwand.  Auf der GPU hab ich mal gelesen ist es eine mega Sauerei das wieder weg zu bekommen. Kennt sich da wer aus ?



Bei meiner 1080ti hats etwa 2-3k gebracht, sprich eine 20% bessere Temperaturdifferenz, die ohnehin schon ziemlich gut war. An sich kann man sich das also sparen. Das Entfernen ist verhältnismäßig leicht, abwischen und dann mit Alkohol und Tüchern hinterher, schon sieht man nicht mehr, dass da jemals Flüssigmetall drauf war. Wichtig ist bei der Verwendung, die Smds auf dem Package zu isolieren, ein gewisser Overclocker bevorzugt roten Nagellack, man kann aber auch einfach nichtleitende Wärmeleitpaste nutzen, da nur nicht zu viel nehmen, sonst hat mans am Ende doch wieder auf der Gpu.


----------



## micindustries (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sooo ihr Freunde und Mitstreiter des kühlenden Nass, ich bräuchte bitte eine Lösung zu meinem Problem  Ich habe nach nun knapp einem Jahr meine WaKü in Revision genommen und dabei gleich (vermeintlich) den Kreislauf optimiert und Shrouds eingebaut (ja, ich weiß, über den Nutzen lässt sich streiten). Unten seht Ihr Bilder vom alten und vom neuen Aufbau.

PROBLEM ALT: Vermutlich durch ausgeschwemmte Weichmacher (auch Norprene enthält ja welche, wenn auch weniger) wurde der Durchfluss immer schlechter und schlechter, zuletzt bei 100% Pumpenleistung etwa 50 - 58 l/h.

PROBLEM NEU: Nun habe ich alles mal zerlegt und gespült (im Eisblock war einiges an Schlonze) und in neuer Reihenfolge montiert. Jetzt habe ich bei 100% Pumpenleistung gerade so mit Ach und Krach 35 - 38 l/h o.O


Meine Vermutung möglicher Fehlerquellen in absteigender Wahrscheinlichkeit:

- Der ganz kurze Schlauch vom 420er in den AGB ist zu straff und engt den Fluss massiv ein
- Der DFM ist "ungünstig" gesetzt und kommt nicht auf Touren
- Der Widerstand im Kreislauf ist schlicht und ergreifend zu hoch (zu viele Anbauteile)
- Es ist noch zu viel Schlonze drin (was ich am wenigsten glaube, da der Durchfluss ja nach dem Entfernen von zumindest einem Großteil nicht deswegen schlechter werden kann)


Da beim alten die Schläuche noch nicht drin waren, hier kurz die Reihenfolge:

AGB -> CPU -> 420er Radi -> GPU -> Ablasshahn und DFM -> 280er Radi -> AGB

AUFBAU ALT (ohne Schläuche)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim neuen Aufbau ist es wie folgt:

AGB mit Ablasshahn -> durch einen Filter in die GPU -> CPU mit DFM (am Ausgang) -> 280er Radi -> 420er Radi -> Von oben in den AGB

AUFBAU NEU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorschläge, Anregungen, Kritik? Danke euch allen, habt einen schönen Donnerstag Abend


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Prozessor scheinst du verkehrt herum rein gegangen zu sein, denn der Anschluss näher am Rand ist immer der Auslass und nicht der Einlass. Finde den DFS auch nicht optimal verbaut, was normalerweise aber bei dieser Ausführung kein Problem darstellen sollte. Hast du dir die Grafikkarte angeschaut ob da auch noch Weichmacher sich abgesetzt hat und hattest du den Radiator ausgebaut und gereinigt?


----------



## micindustries (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein, habe explizit drauf geachtet (wenn man in die Anschlüsse reinschaut steht da IN, bzw. OUT). Der GPU-Kühler war optisch frei von Schmodder, die Kühlfinnen sind auch weniger fein als beim Eisblock. Daher denke ich, dass der mehr gefangen hat


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut dann kann das auf dem Bild etwas irritierend rüber kommen.

EDIT:

Habe mir jetzt auch Bilder zu deinem Kühler angesehen und der Abstand scheint bei dir gleich auseinander zu sein. War mit dem DFS was du verbaut hast auf dem Bild nicht gut zu sehen.


----------



## TheAbyss (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, ich hätte da noch eine mögliche Ursache für dein Durchflußproblem.. ist irgendwo noch ne Luftblase?


----------



## micindustries (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätte da noch eine mögliche Ursache für dein Durchflußproblem.. ist irgendwo noch ne Luftblase?


Dachte ich Anfangs auch, da die Pumpe so klang. Habe aber das Gehäuse in alle erdenklichen Richtungen gedreht und geneigt, sodass das nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte. Allerdings hab ich gestern FurMark laufen lassen und der Durchfluss brach um etwa 5 Liter / h ein. Werd das nochmal prüfen


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube ich nicht, da ist meist noch was zugesetzt.
Vor allem kann es passieren das wenn z.B. der Radiator gereinigt wird sich im Nachhinein noch was löst und das ganze aufs neue verstopft.


----------



## micindustries (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich mag den Kitzel der Bastelei, aber auf das nochmalige zerlegen hab ich grad echt keine Lust -.-

Ich lass das System nochmal richtig heizen (FurMark) und schau dann mal in den Filter rein


----------



## TheAbyss (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, da ist meist noch was zugesetzt.
> Vor allem kann es passieren das wenn z.B. der Radiator gereinigt wird sich im Nachhinein noch was löst und das ganze aufs neue verstopft.



Kann natürlich auch sein, eine Engstelle wird beseitigt, die Wasserdruckverhältnisse ändern sich und es schiebt sich woanders ne Engstelle zusammen.


----------



## micindustries (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als Nebeninfo mal kurz die Werte nach rund 10min FurMark. Das Gehäuse ist momentan noch komplett offen (keine Seitenwände, kein Deckel). Der Durchfluss ist kurz mal von (heute) 44 l/h auf 38 gefallen, als ich das Gehäuse hin und her sowie vor und zurück geneigt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flow1 = DFM
Temp1 = Ausgang AGB (also nach den beiden Radis)
Temp2 = Ausgang GPU (kommt direkt nach dem AGB und ist die größte Wärmequelle)

EDIT: Verdammt, ich hab wohl genau den Moment erwischt, als FurMark gerade fertig geworden war. Sekunden davor waren die Werte *Temp1: 33°C, Temp2: 37°C*, die GPU war im Maximum bei rund 54°C, die CPU bei 41°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf recht hoch ist, würde ich sagen, dass der Durchfluss wirklich so niedrig ist und nicht einfach nur Quatsch gemessen wird (manche Durchflusssensoren brauchen ein Stück geraden Schlauch vor und hinter sich). 
Ganz sicher, dass nicht doch irgendwo was den Durchfluss blockiert, oder das Flügelrad des Sensors, wenn er den eins hat, etwas schwergängig ist, oder nicht einfach ne große Luftblase in der Pumpe (wobei man das sehr deutlich hören würde) ist?


----------



## micindustries (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ganz sicher, dass nicht doch irgendwo was den Durchfluss blockiert, oder das Flügelrad des Sensors, wenn er den eins hat, etwas schwergängig ist, oder nicht einfach ne große Luftblase in der Pumpe (wobei man das sehr deutlich hören würde) ist?



Ich schätze zu Anfang war definitiv eine Luftblase in der Pumpe, die habe ich aber raus bekommen. Das Flügelrad (ist ein AC High-Flow USB, direkt ans aquaero 6 angeschlossen) ist leichtgängig, das hab ich im ausgebauten Zustand kurz angepustet

Eben nochmal FurMark laufen lassen, kaum Veränderungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micindustries (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Witzige Sache:

Hab die WaKü noch 2x entleert (ohne Ausbau der Komponenten). Beim ersten Mal war tatsächlich Schmodder im Filter (der war zu 10 bis 15% "voll"). Dann befüllt und über externes Netzteil (das von Phobya, tut bei mir einwandfrei. Man muss halt so zwei bis drei Sekunden warten, ehe was geht) nur die Pumpe laufen lassen. Diesmal nichts im Filter. Trotzdem war der Durchfluss von mittlerweile 58 l/h bei 100% wieder auf 35 l/h bei 100% gefallen. Entweder hing/hängt doch noch irgendwo richtig fett Schmodder drin, oder im DFM stimmt was nicht...
Werde das System erst im August wieder zerlegen können, ich berichte dann...

Andere Frage: Weiß jemand woher ich schwarze Schrauben M3x55 mit dem typischen ALC Linsenkopf bekomme? Die üblichen Händler haben die nicht, oder ich zahl für 4 Stück fast fünf Euro...


----------



## JonnyWho (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für eine GPU ist das denn, also welcher Chip drauf. Eine RTX Karte oder was davor ? Vielleicht hab ich es aber auch überlesen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal so nebenbei, hast du auch den richtigen Kalibrierwert eingestellt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Aquastream Ultimate habe ich die Einstellung auch nochmal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micindustries (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@JonnyWho: D werkelt eine GTX 1080 Ti

@IICARUS: Danke für den Hinweis, werde das heute Abend prüfen


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du solltest dir aber auch einen anderen Platz suchen, mein DFS  habe ich so verbaut das davor und dahinter direkt der Schlauch ohne Winkel angeschlossen ist. Mein Schlauch liegt dann als Bogen danach was nichts ausmacht da der Bogen nicht so eng wie ein Winkel ist.


----------



## TheAbyss (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So liebe Gemeinde, ich habe bereits an meinem Upgrade Projekt erste Teilschritte realisiert. Updates im Worklog leider erst nächstes WE, da ich beim Biegen der Rohre feststellen musste, dass die Silikon-Nudel meiner alten Rohre 12er ID hatte... die neuen Rohre haben 13er ID... also ne neue Nudel bestellt, dann geht's weiter. Durchgänge sind gebohrt und gesetzt, Radiatoren bereits mit den neuen Digital-Halos bestückt. CPU Block ist ebenso montiert... ich hadere mit dem Köpfen der CPU, um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht es um den 6700K, der ist einfach mit dem Tool zu köpfen.
Hatte ich damals bei mir auch gemacht und hat was mit der Temperatur gebracht und dadurch auch etwa 25mv weniger Spannung.


----------



## micindustries (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du solltest dir aber auch einen anderen Platz suchen, mein DFS  habe ich so verbaut das davor und dahinter direkt der Schlauch ohne Winkel angeschlossen ist. Mein Schlauch liegt dann als Bogen danach was nichts ausmacht da der Bogen nicht so eng wie ein Winkel ist.


Ich wollt ihn halt gern bissl "aufgeräumt" haben. Alternativ ginge nur zwischen AGB - GPU oder CPU - Radiator. Dann hängt der DFM aber in der Luft. Alle anderen Schläuche sind zu kurz, bzw ungeeignet


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dir ist es etwas enger als bei mir, ich habe ihn bei mir ein Stockwerk tiefer auf der anderen Seite nach meiner Pumpe verbaut.
Ist bei mir von vorne durch das Seitenteil nicht zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das gelbe DP Ultra sieht aber echt aus wie reingepinkelt... 

Was für ein Gehäuse ist das denn, wie hast du so die Aus- und Einlässe der Pumpe unterbekommen und vorallem: Wie hast du das Aquaero so sauber installiert bekommen?
Ist mit einer der Gründe, weswegen ich mich gegen ein Aquaero sträube - ich hätte überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich es gescheit montiert bekomme.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An der Pumpe ist für die Halterung eine Führungsschiene vorhanden, die gibt es auch jeweils auf beiden Seiten, denn nachdem die Verkleidung vorne am Einlass abgezogen wird kann die Halterung von der Schiene gezogen werden und über die Führungsschienen an den Seiten wieder eingeführt werden. Dadurch liegt meine Pumpe nicht aufrecht sondern auf der Seite. Der Pumpe selbst ist es egal wie sie aufgebaut wird. Ich hatte sie anfangs auch aufrecht aber es hat mir nicht gefallen das ich mit dem oberen Auslass aus dieser Aussparung am Gehäuse durch kam, so habe ich sie dann auf die Seite verbaut damit ich die Schläuche komplett unten herum im unterem Stockwerk verlegen kann.

Hatte mal eine Lüftersteuerung für ein 5 1/4 Laufwerksschacht vor Jahren eingebaut.

Nachdem das Teil im Schrank herum lag und ich nicht mehr brauchte habe ich dieses zerlegt und habe mir dessen vordere Platte zur Nutze gemacht da es die selbe Abmasse hatte wie das Aquaero. So konnte ich diese Platte einfach als Halterung darunter bauen und daran alles festmachen. Die Halterung habe ich aber einfach mit Heißkleber auf dem Boden geklebt. Ich verwende dazu gerne Heißkleber da dieser Kleber auch leicht wieder entfernt werden kann und sauber versehen auch nichts von zu sehen ist. Hätte aber auch Doppelseitiges Klebeband verwenden können oder mit mehr aufwand das ganze verschrauben können.

Mein Aquaero hatte ich früher aber besser verbaut, musste es mit der neuen Grafikkarte versetzen da es nicht mehr zwischen AGB und Grafikkarte gepasst hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das rote ist aber nur ein passiv Kühler den es auch zu kaufen gibt.
Gibt es auch in schwarz, war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich bestellte nicht lieferbar.
Außerdem habe ich den Aquaero 6 LT und den Kühler für nur 99 Euro als Angebot neu von AC bekommen.

Was du so gelb siehst ist Bier.... 
Ich habe dazu auch ein Ablassschlauch und dann wird Abend einer gekippt... 

EDIT:

Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5.
Mit getöntes Echtglas Seitenteil.


----------



## JonnyWho (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hat sich erledigt, passt!


----------



## iReckyy (7. Mai 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich habe nochmal eine Frage zur Wassertemperatur.

System:
5820K @4,7GHz bei 1,29V
GTX980Ti @1519MHz bei 1,2V

Gehäuse - Corsair 900D

Verbraucht an der Steckdose beim Zocken etwa 550W.

Verbaut sind eine EK D5 und folgende Radis:
360x45 EK Coolstream
120x45 EK Coolstream
240x30 EK Coolstream
420x30 AC Nexxxos ST

Alle Radis sind mit Arctic P12/P14 bestückt.
Wobei durch alle die Luft nach draußen befördert wird.

Vorne sind 3 120er reinpustend montiert.

Ich erreiche nun beim Zocken etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur, bei Lüfterdrehzahlen von 700-900upm.
Die Pumpe läuft auf voller Drehzahl mit ~4800upm.

Das ist immer noch sehr leise, aber ich frage mich, ob die Wassertemperatur bei, nach meiner Meinung so viel Kühlfläche, nicht etwas zu hoch ist.

Ich weiß, eigentlich ist alles in Butter, aber irgendwie gibt mir das keine Ruhe.

Die Temperatur der Graka liegt bei ~43-45 Grad, die CPU bei 50-65 Grad.

Nur der 420er Radi oben im Case ist push betrieben, alle anderen per pull.

Könntet ihr mal kurz eine Einschätzung dazu abgeben ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## TheAbyss (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe nochmal eine Frage zur Wassertemperatur.
> 
> System:
> 5820K @4,7GHz bei 1,29V
> ...



Moin,

die wichtigste Info fehlt bzw. ich interpretiere mal.. du schaufelst mit 3x120er Lueftern Aussenluft an die Radiatoren im Gehäuse? Ohne ein Bild gesehen zu haben wuerde ich behaupten, deine Frischluft ist zu warm / zu stark vorgewärmt. Kannst du Aussenluft direkt an die Radiatoren bringen?


----------



## iReckyy (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also das ist so richtig, die 3 120er Lüfter pusten vorne rein.
Unten im 900D sitzen dann von vorne gesehen, links der 360er und rechts der 240er.
Am Heck oben sitzt der 120er und im Deckel der 420er.

Ich hatte auch schonmal Mischkonfigurationen, also z.B. Den 240er raus probiert, da war die Temperatur aber noch etwas höher.

Wenn ich alle reinpusten lasse, dann müsste ich ja in der Front raus, dass ist irgendwie auch nicht so sinnvoll.

Außerdem wurde es selbst mit den Mischkonfigurationen dermaßen heiß im Gehäuse, dass mein Gefühl sagt, dass kann nicht so bleiben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@iReckyy
Deine Temperaturen sind ja erstmal nicht bedenklich.

Wie hoch ist denn die Raumtemperatur und wie hoch die Gehäusetemperatur?

Die Aufbau finde ich jetzt nicht ganz Optimal.

Wenn du das nächste mal am Basteln bist würde ich unten einen 480er einbauen und dann darüber eine Midplate damit das getrennt ist. Oben ein 420er und das sollte dann reichen.


----------



## JonnyWho (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also für so viele Radiatoren finde ich die Wassetemperatur echt heftig bei diesen Komponenten. Das erreiche nichtmal ich beim Zocken mit nur 2 360 Radiatoren.


----------



## iReckyy (7. Mai 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @iReckyy
> Deine Temperaturen sind ja erstmal nicht bedenklich.
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn die Raumtemperatur und wie hoch die Gehäusetemperatur?
> ...



Die Raumtemperatur liegt bei etwa 23 Grad.

Man muss schon dazu sagen, dass das die Graka gute 300W zieht, beim Prozessor weiß ich es nicht, dass lässt sich beim X99 nur falsch auslesen.

Aber die 550W an der Steckdose abzüglich dem Wirkungsgrad meines Netzteil (DPP10 750W) ergeben ja 450W+ die da anfallen. Deswegen wollte ich soviel Radiatorfläche verbauen. Ich hatte zuerst nur die CPU, ohne den 420er Radiator per Wasser gekühlt, da hatte ich auch schon ~35°C Wassertemperatur, allerdings bei nur 500upm auf den Lüftern.

Ich gucke mal, ob ich nacher mal mit offenem Gehäuse testen kann, wie die Temperaturen aussehen.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also delta zu Wasser ca 15 Grad in deinem Fall. Das sollte noch in den Bereich okay gehen. Ich hätte auch gedacht das du mit so vielen Radiatoren bessere Temperaturen bekommst, aber wenn nicht dann eben nicht. Ich persönlich würde mir unter 50 grad überhaupt keine sorgen machen, da 60 grad die Komponeten aushalten und manche sogar mehr.


----------



## iReckyy (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soo, der Rechner lief jetzt ne Weile im IDLE, die Raumtemperatur liegt bei ~22°C und die Wassertemperatur hat sich bei ~26°C eingependelt.

Werde jetzt mal unter Last mit offenem Gehäuse testen.


----------



## v3nom (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es mit offenem Seitenteil besser wird wird zu wenig Luft ins Gehäuse rein befördert.


----------



## TheAbyss (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Die Raumtemperatur liegt bei etwa 23 Grad.
> 
> Man muss schon dazu sagen, dass das die Graka gute 300W zieht, beim Prozessor weiß ich es nicht, dass lässt sich beim X99 nur falsch auslesen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe maximal Delta T von 6K bei 980TI@OC und 6700k@OC, gekühlt mit 2x420er. Selbst wenn deine 980TI ein hoeheres Powertarget hat und deine CPU auch etwas mehr verballert, komme ich nicht rechnerisch hin.. da ist bestimmt zu wenig Luft an den Radiatoren.


----------



## iReckyy (7. Mai 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, also mit geschlossenem Seitenteil hatte ich jetzt nach etwa einer Stunde spielen eine Raumtemperatur von 23°C und eine Wassertemperatur von 37°C bei 900upm.

Mit offenem Gehäuse blieb die Wassertemperatur bei 37°C, allerdings drehen die Lüfter nur noch mit 650upm.

Habe die Regelung so eingestellt, dass 37°C gehalten werden sollen. Es dürfen aber maximal 1000upm anliegen.

Es wird also schon besser. Wobei man sagen muss, dass die Pumpe und vor allem das Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte doch lauter sind als die 900upm der Arctic P12/14.

Heißt also, es ist zwar ein bisschen besser, aber ein wirkliches Luftproblem liegt nicht vor, oder?

Sehe ich das so richtig?


----------



## Gast20190527 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei 37 Grad Wasser? Ist das jetzt unter Last oder im Idle ? Wieso seid ihr Wakü Nutzer nur immer so verrückt was die Temperaturen angeht


----------



## iReckyy (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist natürlich unter Last 

Eine Stunde spielen, mit 500-550W an der Steckdose, nur vom Rechner.


----------



## JonnyWho (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist doch ein guter Wert, freu dich doch darüber. Was willst du optimieren? Im Sommer 10 Grad mehr und gut ist  Passt.


----------



## iReckyy (7. Mai 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass ich mit den „vielen“ Radis ~30°C erreichen kann, aber dem ist wohl nicht so. Schafft man das überhaupt mit einem internen Aufbau?

Naja, den 360er werde ich bei Zeiten noch gegen nen 480er austauschen, aber dann solls auch gut sein.
Ablasshahn und Durchflusssensor fehlen auch noch.


Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung.


----------



## JonnyWho (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Als ich meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut habe, hatte ich ideen und Hoffnungen ohne Ende. Es gab quasi nix was es nicht gab. Ich hatte Vorstellungen von Loops und Temperaturen die mir den Sabber aus dem Mund laufen ließen. Dann hab ich die erste zusammengebaut und gemerkt nix ist wie e scheint, nix passt direkt und vor allem die Temperaturen sind bei weitem nicht so. Bei der ersten Wasserkühlung war ich total frustriert. Ich hätte jetzt auch damit gerechnet das du mit so vielen Radiatoren 30 Grad Wasser hast, oder sogar weniger.


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab bei meinem offenen Aufbau ne Wassertemp von ca 27 Grad bei ner Raum Temp von 21 Grad.
4x480mm²


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Wassertemperatur liegt unter Last zwischen 28-30°C um auf 35°C zu kommen muss ich eine Raumtemperatur von 30°C im Hochsommer haben.


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wie man sieht, ist ein offener aufbau besser, zudem sind röhrenradis ungeschlagen


----------



## JonnyWho (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ähm Leute, Penisvergleiche mit Wassertemp sollte man unter gleichen Umständen machen. Nicht mit entweder mehr Raditorenfläche oder mit einem extrnen Mora und 2 internen Radiatoren. Es ging ja um die Wassertemperatur bei 4 internen radiatoren. Sonst um nix. Ihr seid echt 2 Helden.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt tausend Wege um nach Rom zu gelangen, manche ziehen es halt vor zu fliegen und nicht mit dem Zug zu fahren...


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Erfahrungen mit internen Radis bzw. Wasserkühlungen sind jetzt nicht so dolle. Irgendwie hat man immer das Problem, dass man mit vorgewärmter Luft arbeiten muss und dass man dann noch ein halbwegs gescheites Verhältnis aus Zu- und Abluft ins/aus dem Case bekommt. 
Meine ehemalige interne Wakü (Magicool 360er-Radiator, 45mm dick) und ein Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 240mm (das Ding einer SilentLoop-AiO...) hat zwar für CPU-only dicke gereicht, ist aber mit der RTX2080 hart an die Grenze gegangen und hat sehr hohe Wassertemperaturen erreicht. 

Klar, mit solchen Gehäusen wie sie iReckky hat schafft man auch ganz gute Leistungen intern - nur naja, man legt sich halt auf solche Riesengehäuse fest und teurer wird solch ein internes System bei schlechterer Leistung immernoch. 
Dann brauchts bei gleicher Kühlleistung auch noch viel mehr Aufwand. Nimmt man dann noch normale Tower in die Auswahl, beginnen auch häufige Kompatibilitätsprobleme - die Define-Gehäuse R6 und S2 werden ja gerne als besonders Wakü-tauglich verschrien... Nur um die 420er-Radi in den Deckel zu bekommen brauchts schon wieder Nervenkitzel. Und dann ist das maximale Ausbaulevel mit einem 420er+280er-Radi oder zwei 360er-Radiatoren (und wenn man ganz gut ist, jeweils noch nen 140er-Radi in den Boden) auch stark begrenzt. Im O11-Dynamic hat man zwar so tolle Wakü-Möglichkeiten, z.B. mit solchen Distribution-Blöcken, allerdings hat man da wieder das Problem zwangsweise mit viel vorgewärmter Luft arbeiten zu müssen, will man da echt die drei 360er-Radiatoren unterbringen. 

Ne, da ist ne Schlauchdurchführungsblende und ein MO-RA viel einfacher. Sieht sogar nicht mal unbedingt schlechter aus und dank flexibler Aufstellmöglichkeit ist der externe Platzbedarf kein großes Ding. 
Ist nebenher mit den großen Lüftern verdammt leise und ermöglicht für die Lautstärke Temperaturen, die mit internen Setups fast undenkbar sind. Bei 330rpm der Noctua NF-A20 PWM und ca. 600rpm der Arctic P12 Silent auf dem verbliebenen internen 360er-Radi erreiche ich nur 34° Wassertemperatur - resultierend in nur um die 50° im 3DMark TimeSpy Extreme - bei 2100/8100MHz. 

Und selbst mein jetziger 3930K hat selbst bei 4,9GHz und 1,475V unter prime95-Last nur 75° erreicht.


----------



## iReckyy (8. Mai 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube, dass das Problem bei mir an der ziemlich unnormalen Abwärme des 5820K liegt. 
Der war damals unter Luft mit einem bq! DRP3 so gerade zu bändigen.
Hab zwar einen ziemlich gut gehenden erwischt, 4,3GHz bei 1,1V, dafür wird der extrem heiß. Bei den 1,1V in Prime schon 90+, unter normaler Spielelast dann ~70-75 Grad.

Irgendwann habe ich den dann geschliffen und auf die Wakü umgebaut. Erst nur mit dem 360x45Radi. Da konnte ich die 4,7GHz so gerade kühlen. Hatte auch wieder so ~70 Grad beim Spielen.
Wenn man dann versucht, den Stromverbrauch der CPU zu messen, spucken sämtliche Tools nur Schrott aus, am Netzteil an der Steckdose, abzüglich Wirkungsgrad und Grakastromverbrauch, abzüglich ein bisschen was für den Rest komme ich dann trotzdem auf ~125-150W beim Spielen, nur für den i7.
Die Erfahrung von damals sagt, dass Haswell-E bei 1,3V zum Heizkraftwerk wird.

Unter Prime95 habe ich ~450W an der Steckdose... 

Naja, Kraft kommt von Kraftstoff 


Gruß

Edit.

Achja, um den Wärmeübergang von der CPU zum Kühler so gut wie möglich zu bekommen ist jetzt, wie oben erwähnt die CPU plangeschliffen und dann noch Flüssigmetall zwischen IHS und Kühler.

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass der 5820K zwar etwas leichter als ein 9900K zu kühlen ist, aber der normale under maximale Verbrauch sind mindestens gleich hoch, wenn nicht sogar ein ganzes Stück höher.


----------



## TheAbyss (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also, Grundsätzlich sind deine Temperaturen unbedenklich. Ich habe mein System bis vor kurzem in einem Raum unterm Dach betrieben, der schnell IM WINTER 30 Grad hatte. 35-38 Grad Wassertemperatur lagen also immer an unter Last, das war rein der Umgebungstemperatur geschuldet. Diese Temperatur ist für jede gängige Wasserkuehlungshardware unbedenklich. Neben meinem halboffenen Aufbau werde ich aber einen 1080er Nova zusätzlich betreiben, aber FÜÜÜÜÜÜSIK laesst sich nunmal nicht ueberlisten, ich werde keine niedrigeren Temperaturen erreichen, lediglich kaum noch eine Luefterregelung benoetigen. Ideal wäre jetzt, wenn SLI noch irgendwas bringen wuerde, ich habe noch ungenutzte Netzteil und Wasser-Kapazitaeten


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass der 5820K zwar etwas leichter als ein 9900K zu kühlen ist, aber der normale under maximale Verbrauch sind mindestens gleich hoch, wenn nicht sogar ein ganzes Stück höher.


Bei mir kann ich zumindest sagen das der 6700K was ich zuvor verbaut hatte ein niedrigeres Delta hatte. Meinen 6700K konnte ich unter Last bis 46°C halten, denn 9900K bekomme ich unter Last nur bis 58-60°C gehalten. Das ganze mit der selben Wassertemperatur.
Im Schnitt sind es mit dem 6700K um die 38-42°C gewesen mit dem 9900K um die 48-52°C. Delta liegt daher um die 10°C höher.

Wohlgemerkt gemessen innerhalb Spiele, mit Stresstest liege ich natürlich noch höher. Aber es sind auch 8 Kerne und keine 4 Kerne mehr und dann statt 4,5GHz auch 5 GHz. Denn mit nur 4,7 GHz liege ich wieder 10°C niedriger und komme wieder auf etwa die Werte vom 6700K und das obwohl ich 8 Kerne habe.


----------



## micindustries (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kleine Zwischenerkenntnis: Im 420er im Deckel hing eine fette Luftblase (trotz kippen, wackeln und Wasser warmlaufen lassen beim Zusammenbau). Der Durchfluss sprang dann direkt von 35 auf fast 60 l/h hoch. Optimiert werden muss es trotzdem noch, da ich bei 100% Pumpenleistung mehr als 60 l/h erwarte. Momentan ist die nämlich das lauteste Bauteil am PC


----------



## iReckyy (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Kleine Zwischenerkenntnis: Im 420er im Deckel hing eine fette Luftblase (trotz kippen, wackeln und Wasser warmlaufen lassen beim Zusammenbau). Der Durchfluss sprang dann direkt von 35 auf fast 60 l/h hoch. Optimiert werden muss es trotzdem noch, da ich bei 100% Pumpenleistung mehr als 60 l/h erwarte. Momentan ist die nämlich das lauteste Bauteil am PC



Wie hast du die Luftblase dann heraus bekommen? Vielleicht hängt ja bei mir auch noch irgendwo eine.


----------



## micindustries (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 3x FurMark laufen lassen um das Wasser und die Komponenten schön warm zu bekommen und dann einfach mal ganz stumpf das Gehäuse auf den Kopf gedreht. Dass alles dicht ist und hält war ich mir zu 98% sicher xD


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein 2% Risiko das Hardware für 3000€ futsch geht kann man eingehen, sehe ich auch so


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da passiert nichts solange die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.
Muss daher der AGB komplett voll sein oder nur soweit kippen das der Auslass davon noch mit Wasser bedeckt ist.


----------



## iReckyy (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich Zeit habe kann ich das mal checken, dann kann ich den 35KG Klopper am besten mit nem Flaschenzug oder so anheben


----------



## micindustries (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag mich mal, wie das mit dem Dark Base 900 ging xD Was ich vergaß: FurMark lief jeweils 15min (also 45). Hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht gebraucht, aber ich wollt sicher gehen...

Prüf vorher nochmal alle Schläuche und Verschlüsse


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Kleine Zwischenerkenntnis: Im 420er im Deckel hing eine fette Luftblase (trotz kippen, wackeln und Wasser warmlaufen lassen beim Zusammenbau). Der Durchfluss sprang dann direkt von 35 auf fast 60 l/h hoch. Optimiert werden muss es trotzdem noch, da ich bei 100% Pumpenleistung mehr als 60 l/h erwarte. Momentan ist die nämlich das lauteste Bauteil am PC



Ich kenne deinen Aufbau nicht, eventuell einfach noch mehr mit dem Gehäuse wackeln bzw. das Teil auf den Kopf stellen? Dann sollten mit der Zeit alle Lufteinschlüsse rauskommen. Ab einer Temperatur von 0°C ändert sich die Viskosität von Wasser kaum noch. Warmlaufen lassen wird also nicht viel bringen. Du hast ja mal was davon geschrieben, dass sich irgendwas in deinem Kreislauf abgesetzt hat. Sind eventuell deine Radis mit dem Zeug zugesetzt? 

Im Prinzip sollte es reichen, wenn du so 40l/h Durchfluss hast. Mehr bringt wenig, außer dass deine Pumpe einen auf Radau-Bruder macht. 

Was Radi-Fläche und Temps anbelangt: Ich hab einen 360'er und einen 540'er Radiator (180mm) im System. Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20°C werden CPU und GPU jeweils so 45°C warm. Die Temperatur vom Wasser wandert mit der Zeit von Raumtemperatur auf so 35°C bevor sich alles einpendelt. (Dauert bei mir aber einige Stunden, hab ca. 3 Liter Flüssigkeit im Kreislauf) Allerdings nur wenn die Lüffis ordentlich arbeiten. Da ich bauart-bedingt noch einen Spalt zwischen den Lüftern und den Radiatoren habe und sich die Lüfter gegenseitig die Luft wegnehmen ist da noch einiges an ungenutztem Potential vorhanden. Das wird aber erst im Sommer überarbeitet.

Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach liegen hohe Temps der Komponenten oft an einem schlechten Kontakt zwischen den Kühlkörpern und den Komponenten. Oder Lufteinschlüssen in den Kühlern. Meine Graka hängt vertikal im Rechner und hatte anfangs auch Luft drinnen, dadurch wurde das Teil auch ziemlich heiß. Erst als ich das Problem behoben hatte war alles so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## micindustries (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich kenne deinen Aufbau nicht, eventuell einfach noch mehr mit dem Gehäuse wackeln bzw. das Teil auf den Kopf stellen? Dann sollten mit der Zeit alle Lufteinschlüsse rauskommen. Ab einer Temperatur von 0°C ändert sich die Viskosität von Wasser kaum noch. Warmlaufen lassen wird also nicht viel bringen. Du hast ja mal was davon geschrieben, dass sich irgendwas in deinem Kreislauf abgesetzt hat. Sind eventuell deine Radis mit dem Zeug zugesetzt?
> 
> Im Prinzip sollte es reichen, wenn du so 40l/h Durchfluss hast. Mehr bringt wenig, außer dass deine Pumpe einen auf Radau-Bruder macht.



Aufgeheizt hab ich es, damit die Luftblasen größer werden und so (theoretisch) einfacher raus gehen.
Bei dem anderen Punkt habe ich dieselbe Vermutung, dass ich nicht sauber genug gespült hab


----------



## TheAbyss (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zack, 3,2mm Stahlbohrer.. ok, dann ist nicht nur die Luftblase raus


----------



## ryev (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich muss mal doof fragen: Wenn man z.B. die Graka wechselt und das Fitting vom Schlauch abzieht, um es besser in die neue Komponente eindrehen zu können, kann man den Schlauch einfach wiederverwenden oder sollte man den lieber wechseln, weil er bereits am Ende gedehnt ist? Sollte ja eigentlich von der Überwurfmutter trotzdem noch gut gehalten werden, oder?


----------



## micindustries (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Solange er nicht gerissen ist, sehe ich da kein Problem. Habe mein System schon mehrfach neu gemacht und die "alten" Schläuche wieder benutzt


----------



## iReckyy (10. Mai 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Schläuche auch einfach nur ausgebaut, gespült, ne Bürste durchgezogen und dann mit den schon gedehnten Enden weiter verwendet. Da gabs nie Probleme.

Was anderes.

Ich hatte tatsächlich sogar leichte Ablagerungen im Wasser, habe eigentlich nur destilliertes Wasser und den EK Zusatz drin.
Habe es dann einfach ein paar Mal durch einen Kaffeefilter geschüttet, den wieder zusammengebauten Loop mit destilliertem Wasser gespült und dann das Gemisch wieder rein.
Bis jetzt keine Probleme. Das Gemisch ist jetzt ~1,5Jahre alt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht irgendwie aus wie Kalk, kann das sein?


----------



## ryev (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ok, thx


----------



## DARPA (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern hab ich zum ersten Mal die Alarmfunktion vom Aquaero getestet.

War am zocken und hatte Kopfhörer auf. Als ich plötzlich ein schrilles piepen hörte und der Ton vom PC automatisch gemutet wurde.
Dann springe ich schnell auf den Desktop und sehe schon 45°C Wasser 

Grund war, dass der Regler für die Lüfter gelöscht war. Trotzdem verharrten die Lüfter im Idle Zustand, das bedeutet Mora Lüfter aus und 350 rpm für den internen 420er.
Und das ist dann doch etwas wenig Luft für 9900K + R7 

Was mich nur wundert, ungeregelte Lüfter (es war kein Regler mehr angelegt) sollten doch eigentlich full speed laufen bzw. mit der Leistung die als full speed hinterlegt ist. 

Zumindest weiss ich jetzt, dass der Alarm funktioniert. Die Vorwarnung (Einzel Piepton) bei 40°C hab ich zwar gehört, aber nicht registriert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das habe ich auch mal getestet, ich habe alle meine Lüfter gewollt ausgemacht und ich habe etwa 1 Stunde gebraucht bis ich unter Last 45°C Wassertemperatur erreicht habe.


----------



## DARPA (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir hats maximal 20 Minuten gedauert ^^


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Innerhalb von 30min habe ich schon geschafft, aber mit Prim95 16K im Rücken und Heaven Benchmark.

EDIT: Soeben erneut getestet und nach 30min war ich bei 40°C.
Habe dabei BF5, Overwatch und Metro Exodus laufen gehabt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ne VPP775 und daher kenne ich den Warnton[emoji2]


----------



## S754 (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie macht ihr das, wenn man z.B. länger im Urlaub ist bzw. den PC für paar Monate nicht einschaltet?
Lasst ihr den Rechner so stehen oder leert ihr vorher die WaKü aus?


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stehen lassen, was soll schon passieren?


----------



## S754 (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weiß ich nicht 
Darum frage ich hier.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also so lange du keine Pastel drin hast, und der Rechner einigermaßen im Dunkeln steht, dürfte da nichts passieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Bei mir hats maximal 20 Minuten gedauert ^^



Ich hab zu Pentium-4-Zeiten mal 20 Minuten Surfen mit abgeschalteter Pumpe geschafft.


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich hab zu Pentium-4-Zeiten mal 20 Minuten Surfen mit abgeschalteter Pumpe geschafft.



..und dann gabs Teewasser frisch aus dem Block


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, bei 105 °C Notabschalttemperatur dürfte das Wasser kurz vor dem Siedepunkt gewesen sein. Ich konnte jedenfalls nach dem Neustart am Wassertemperatursensor gut die Position des aufgeheizten Schlucks Wasser nachvollziehen. Da zeichneten sich 10-15 stetig kleiner und breiter werdende Spikes mit immer gleichem Abstand in der Kurve ab, passend zum kreisenden Wasserpaket im Kreislauf.


----------



## DARPA (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich hab zu Pentium-4-Zeiten mal 20 Minuten Surfen mit abgeschalteter Pumpe geschafft.



Haha, geil Torsten. Da kommt natürlich nix drüber


----------



## JonnyWho (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



S754 schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht
> Darum frage ich hier.



ausleeren natürlich, stell dir vor es kommt ein Erdbeben und löst einen Schlauch ? Dann ist alles Nass bis du nach Hause kommst.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> ausleeren natürlich, stell dir vor es kommt ein Erdbeben und löst einen Schlauch ? Dann ist alles Nass bis du nach Hause kommst.



..das austretende Wasser wird dann die durch das Erdbeben verursachten Brände löschen! Aber mal slightly offtopic in dem Zusammenhang, meine Kiste ist ja auch grad zerlegt.. wie lange kann ich die SSDs vom Strom lassen, bis die Daten verlieren? (Die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, las irgendwo kürzlich, dass der Zellenrefresh für die Datenerhaltung nötig ist..)


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auf die Speichertechnik an.
Also SLC, MLC, TLC, QLC
Nach hinten wird die Zeit kürzer, da mehr Zustände in einer Zelle gespeichert werden, und somit die Werte empfindlicher sind.

Einen genauen Zeitraum kann dir keiner nennen, das hängt auch noch von der Betriebstemperatur und der Lagerungstemperatur ab.
Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe, ist optimal, wenn die Zellen heiß beschrieben wurden, und kalt gelagert werden. Umgekehrt verkürzt die mögliche Zeit.

Falls dich das interessiert ist Alkis Blog Beitrag dazu sehr interessant zu lesen.


----------



## DOcean (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hmm scheint durchaus ein Thema zu sein: SSDs verlieren ohne regelmäßige Stromzufuhr schon in Tagen Daten - WinFuture.de
(aber eher bei Enterprise Produkten)

meine diversen USB Sticks haben noch nie Daten verloren....


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Speichertechnik an.
> Also SLC, MLC, TLC, QLC
> Nach hinten wird die Zeit kürzer, da mehr Zustände in einer Zelle gespeichert werden, und somit die Werte empfindlicher sind.
> 
> ...



Den Blog hab ich tatsächlich bereits gelesen, kann gut sein, dass ich dabei darüber gestolpert bin. Ich habe keine angst vor direktem Danteverlust, NAS sei Dank, aber es würde mich ärgern, nach dem Zusammenbau das System neu installieren zu müssen, bzw. einen Fehler zu suchen, der nur in Datenverlust der System SSD begründet ist.

Ich werde berichten. Mein angefangender Blog bekommt bald ne Fortsetzung, ich bin bereits beim Zusammensetzen der Teile, Loop ist komplett fertig gebogen, ich muss nur noch kleinere Acrylblenden schneiden und fräsen für die Rückseite (tragen dann die Fabrwerke, die SSDs und den Splitty). Dann kommt die Verkabelung *kotz*


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für Consumer-SSDs werden Zellen mit einer Rückhaltezeit von unter einem Jahr als "defekt" klassifiziert, bei Enterprise-Modellen sind es 3 Monate. Allerdings hängen die Werte jeweils von den Schreib- und Umgebungstemperaturen ab und das ist, wie gesagt, die Grenze zum Defekt. Nicht verschlissene Zellen sollten wesentlich länger durchhalten.

https://www.google.de/url?url=https...AmEQwW4IFjAA&usg=AOvVaw0gAqkhJpAZ0BesrERyQgfD


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, habe ein kleines Problem. Habe heute ein Monoblock verbaut und Rechner startet und ich komme auch ins Bios. Alles wird im Uefi richtig angezeigt und auch alle Laufwerke werden erkannt. Speicher auch komplett und die Cpu Temperatur liegt bei 28 Grad.

Trotzdem lädt sich Windows unendlich und ich komme nicht aufs Desktop. Im Uefi werden mir fast alle Temperaturen angezeigt nur die der Spannungswandler nicht. Temperaturen die mir zumindest angezeigt werden sind normal.

Vielleicht ist es schon mal jemand passiert da ich momentan etwas Ratlos bin.

Code wird A0 gezeigt und soll auf normalem Betrieb hinweisen.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein kleines Problem. Habe heute ein Monoblock verbaut und Rechner startet und ich komme auch ins Bios. Alles wird im Uefi richtig angezeigt und auch alle Laufwerke werden erkannt. Speicher auch komplett und die Cpu Temperatur liegt bei 28 Grad.
> 
> Trotzdem lädt sich Windows unendlich und ich komme nicht aufs Desktop. Im Uefi werden mir fast alle Temperaturen angezeigt nur die der Spannungswandler nicht. Temperaturen die mir zumindest angezeigt werden sind normal.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne dein System nicht, bin am Handy unterwegs und sehe deshalb deine Sig nicht. Aber mit dem neuen Kühlkörper hat sich an der eigentlichen Konfiguration ja nichts geändert... 

Für mich klingt das nach einer Macke im OS. Eventuell verschluckt sich das System beim Initialisieren von irgend einem Treiber? 

Du könntest mal probieren, ob der Rechner mit Minimal Konfiguration durch bootet. Mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle leider auch nicht ein.

Edit: Weil ichs grad sehe, hast bei deinem Win das neue Update reinbekommen?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das neue update ist drauf, aber lief ja alles vor dem umbau. Bin gerade die Kabeln am Netzteil(modular) am prüfen da ich diese ab hatte. Kühler habe ich bereis abgenommen und wieder verbaut. Scheint soweit alles ok zu sein. Automatische Reparatur geht auch nicht und auf ein Stick habe ich noch das Setup drauf und das geht auch nicht.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du den zusätzlichen Stecker für die CPU angeschlossen?

Ansonsten mal den Kühler ein Tick lockern. Vielleicht ist zu viel Anpressdruck auf der CPU. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich alles versucht, läuft jetzt wieder.

Habe die Stecker hinter dem Netzteil ausgestreckt und wieder eingesteckt und auch den großen 24-Pin Stecker.
Am Mainboard selbst und Grafikkarte hatte ich bis auf den 24-Pin Stecker nichts abgesteckt da ich alles übers Netzteil gemacht habe. Hatte ja den Überbrückungsstecker drauf zum befüllen und entlüften.

Unten am Netzteil komme ich aber sehr schlecht dran und sehen tue ich auch nicht viel.
Daher möchte ich nicht ausschließen das ggf. die zwei Stecker für die CPU-Versorgung richtig eingesteckt wurden.
Aber nachdem das System gestartet ist habe ich auch gemerkt das meine SSD (nicht Systemplatte) nicht richtig geladen war. Wurde nur Laufwerk D ohne Balken angezeigt. Also Rechner wieder aus und alle Kabel geprüft und nun ist alles da.

Nur die aRGB des Monoblock gehen nicht.

Wahrscheinlich habe ich sie selbst auf dem Gewissen, denn vor lauter prüfen und einstecken da ich diesen Stecker auch nicht ausschließen konnte habe ich ihn versehentlich auf den 12v RGB eingesteckt. Dieser blöde Stecker von EK ist noch nicht mal gegen versehentliches einstecken gesichert. Denn normalerweise ist der dritte Pin verlosen und hier sind alle offen nur sind nur drei Kabeln dran.

Muss ich daher mal nachgehen.

Temperaturen scheinen soweit gut zu sein, zumindest jetzt mit Idle.
Weitere Tests habe ich noch nicht unternommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte dazu ein Thema erstellt, werde sobald ich Testergebnisse haben dort alles einstellen.
[Review]  EK-Momentum ROG Maximus XI Hero D-RGB


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte ich alles versucht, läuft jetzt wieder.
> 
> Habe die Stecker hinter dem Netzteil ausgestreckt und wieder eingesteckt und auch den großen 24-Pin Stecker.
> Am Mainboard selbst und Grafikkarte hatte ich bis auf den 24-Pin Stecker nichts abgesteckt da ich alles übers Netzteil gemacht habe. Hatte ja den Überbrückungsstecker drauf zum befüllen und entlüften.
> ...



Als kleinen Tipp, hatten wir ja schon einmal drüber gesprochen:
Kauf dir doch bitte mal dieses kleine externe Netzteil, erspart so viel arbeit beim neu befüllen und entlüften.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01IUJ2ALE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So brauchst du nicht mehr überbrücken, brauchst am Netzteil nichts mehr rausziehen usw usw 
Ich habe es ja genau so gemacht, jedes mal überbrückt und dazu aus dem Netzteil noch Kabel raus gezogen damit das Mainboard nicht jedes mal über den 8 und 4 Pin Stecker Strom bekommt, die Grafikkarte keinen Strom bekommt. Sata raus gezogen damit auch die SSDs nicht jedes mal mit Strom versorgt werden. 
Ich weiß nicht ob das überhaupt alles nötig ist, allerdings schaltet man beim befüllen das Netzteil ja immer wieder an und aus. Und wenn dabei jedes mal die SSDs , Mainboard (8pin und 4pin ) , Grafikkarte usw mit Strom versorgt werden für kurze Zeit und dann wieder abgeschaltet werden, immer und immer wieder , kann das ja nicht gut sein.
Mit dem Netzteil zahlst du einmal ein paar Euros und ersparst dir das komplett. 
Nur die Pumpe zieht man raus, steckt sie an den Molex Stecker und so bekommt nur die Pumpe ihren Strom. 
Nur hat das Netzteil keinen Schalter, darum einfach an eine Kabelsteckdose anschließen die einen Schalter hat. Sonst müsste man jedes mal den stecker ziehen und wieder reinstecken 

@IICARUS oder meld dich nächstes mal ein paar tage vor dem basteln, dann leih ich es dir aus, schick es dir mit nem kleinen Paket vorbei


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenne das Netzteil und habe ich auch schon lange vor zu kaufen.
Aber du kennst es vielleicht selbst... alles läuft und dann denkt man... ja irgendwann mal, jetzt brauche ich es gerade nicht. 

Bei mir kann ich am Netzteil alles abstecken und dann wird nichts mehr mit Strom versorgt. Die Kabeln an der Grafikkarte sind gut zu erreichen, die Kabeln für die CPU-Spannungsversorgung am Mainboard sitzen meist so schlecht und dann noch so fest das ich sie nicht anrühren möchte. Ist aber normalerweise nicht schlimm da ich auch alles direkt am Netzteil abstecken kann. Bis auf das Hauptkabel mit den 24-Pin kann ich am Netzteil alles abstecken. Das Problem bei mir ist diese Zwischendecke wo das Netzteil darunter sitzt. Da komme ich deshalb so schlecht dran und durch die ganzen Kabeln die noch darunter versteckt sind sehe ich vor lauter Kabeln nicht mehr viel. Es geht schon aber es ist eine Fummelsarbeit. Aber besser als das Kabel an der CPU-Versorgung direkt am Mainboard ausstecken zu müssen, denn das ist noch schlimmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann aber nicht sagen ob es daran lag, den nachdem das System doch startet lief meine SSD die ich für Spiele noch drin habe nicht richtig. Vielleicht kam Windows nicht weiter weil es vergeblich versuchte darauf zuzugreifen. Hatte zwar alle Laufwerke im Uefi nachgeschaut aber ich habe so viele Samsungs mittlerweile verbaut da muss ich es übersehen haben das die eine nicht mit dabei war.

Der Fehler zeigte sich ja erst sobald Windows das System mit dem kreisendem Screen anzeigt, hier kam er nicht mehr raus und die Maus und Tastatur gingen aus.

Da das ganze auch mit den Spannungswandler zu tun hatte bin ich auch davon ausgegangen das sie ggf. nicht richtig gekühlt werden und der Prozessor nicht richtig lief. Denn im Uefi läuft der Prozessor nicht mit voller Leistung.

War daher schon sehr verwirrend und ich war nach einer gewissen Zeit schon sehr geschafft.

Hatte auch befürchtet mir das Mainboard zerstört zu haben. Normalerweise stelle ich mir den Rechner auf dem Tisch und da sehe ich alles viel besser und ich komme auch besser dran. Aber um nicht immer alles wieder abstecken zu müssen gehe ich manchmal das ganze auch so nach in dem ich mich einfach unter dem Schreibtisch lege. Aber da komme ich noch schlechter dran und ich sehe nicht alles so gut und da ist mir dann auch der Missgeschick mit dem LED Kabel passiert, da ich mit der Hand davor beim einstecken dann nicht mehr viel sehe und habe aus versehen den normalen 12v RGB erwischt. Zwar habe ich es schnell bemerkt aber da ich den Rechner schon zum Test eingeschaltet hatte war es wohl zu spät.

Das Kabel vom LED Strip hatte ich aber nach dem Umbau richtig drin, hatte es nur abgesteckt um Fehler auszugrenzen da der Rechner nicht starten wollte.

Edit:

Hatte heute EK dazu angeschrieben und sie können mir ein neuen LED Strip für 5 Euro + Versand zukommen lassen.


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum starten der Pumpe beim Befüllen nehme ich nen altes Netzteil ausm Keller und ne Büroklammer  

Gut das es jetzt läuft @ IICARUS


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe leider momentan kein altes.

Im übrigem habe ich gestern getestet ob der Stecker für die CPU auch an einem Steckplatz der PCIe am Netzteil passen würde und die 8-Pin passen in die 10-Pin rein. Kann daher gut möglich sein das ich versehentlich den Stecker falsch drin hatte. Wobei ich es ja nicht zum ersten mal mache, habe dort schon immer die Stecker für umbauten abgesteckt.

Aber es läuft jetzt und sobald ich die LEDs von EK bekomme baue ich alles wieder aus und dann wird zerlegt. 

EDIT:

Habe mal auf ein Bild nachgesehen der Stecker der CPU hat sogar 10 Pins und der von der PCIe 12 Pins.
Die 10-Pins passen aber in die 12-Pins rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,
 wie ich sehe seid ihr gerade voll in meinem Thema.. ich hatte ein sehr "interessantes" WE. Wie ich bereits hier kundtat, baue ich das Primo derzeit um, und Samstag mittag war es dann soweit. Der erste Leaktest stand an. HK Tube mit den üblichen rituellen Worten befüllt, eine Wasserbombe dem WaküGott geopftert, zwei linke Gummistiefel verkehrt rum an den Füßen. Das oben genannte Netzteil an die D5Next angeschlossen, Strom und.... NIX. Das Steuermodul der Pumpe protestierte laut, und schrie mir rot blinkend ein "Pump Low RPM" entgegen.. wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht, dachte ich mir, denn die Pumpe tat selber keinen Mucks. Leicht nervös den AGB ausgebaut, und die Schrauben leicht gelockert, einen Mini-Kreislauf gebaut, Strom dran und... Nix! Gleiches Ergebnis. Hah, dachte ich mir, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fisch, D5 aus der Tube ausgebaut, sie war ja mittlerweile durchfeuchtet, ein kurzes Anlaufen würde sie wohl verkraften, um mechanische Einflüße des AGB-Sockels auszuschließen. Strom drauf und... Nix.

Somit endete der Tag im Forum bei AC, die mir sagten, das Netzteil sei China-Schrott und würde gern mal deren Elektronik töten. Den Leaktest habe ich dann mit meiner alten D5 an China-Schrot Netzteil erfolgreich beendet, lediglich ein Fitting war etwas los gegangen, ansonsten schnurrte der Loop sofort.

Jetzt werde ich die D5Next wohl einschicken. Der Fairness halber muss ich sagen, dass ich das Steuerteil ohne Pumpe bereits ein Mal in Betrieb hatte, hatte aber vorher das OK von AC dazu eingeholt. Da melde das Ding natürlich (da keine Pumpe  dran) ebenso "Low RPM". 

Ein wenig entmutigt schloß ich nach dem Leaktest mein BQ DPP10 Netzteil and, verkabelte alles vorläufig und drückte den Startknopf. System fuhr wie vor einigen Wochen stillgelegt sofort problemlos hoch! Das hab ich auch schon anders erlebt. Jetzt stelle ich die neue Sensorik und Soundkarte usw mit der alten D5 ein, insofern kostet mich der Pumpen-Fauxpas hoffentlich nur ein paar Stunden am Ende.

Jetzt aber dazu nochmal eure Hilfe bitte:

1. Wie zur Hölle soll ich meine (neue / reparierte) D5Next denn zum Befüllen den Loops nutzen, Hintergrund ist hier, dass meine Recherchen ergeben haben, dass sich das DPP10 kaum überbrücken lässt. 
2. Meint ihr es ist ok, wenn ich bis zur Rücksendung der D5Next auf destiliertem Wasser das System einstelle?  Ich rechne 1-2 Wochen.

PS der Builtlog sollte gestern aktualisiert werden.. hat aus o.g. Gründen nur nicht so geklappt. Habe fleißig Bilder gemacht, wir definitiv noch gemacht. Finale Bilder aber erst mit ordentlichem Kabelsalat und D5Next (hoffentlich).


----------



## DOcean (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

zu 1. extra Netzteil, gibts schon für kleines Geld...
zu 2. welches Wasser und was da noch drin ist hab kaum bis gar keienen Einfluss außer du übertreibst bei deinen Zusätzen


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> zu 1. extra Netzteil, gibts schon für kleines Geld...
> zu 2. welches Wasser und was da noch drin ist hab kaum bis gar keienen Einfluss außer du übertreibst bei deinen Zusätzen



Zu 1, du meinst einfach ein Billig / gebrauchtes PC Netzteil, denn das Phobya, mit dem ich seit Jahren arbeite, soll ja angeblich die D5 Next auf dem Gewissen haben
Zu 2, nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, ich habe NUR Destilliertes Wasser im Loop, keinerlei weitere Zusätze.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Zu 2, nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, ich habe NUR Destilliertes Wasser im Loop, keinerlei weitere Zusätze.



Ist absolut kein Problem 
Meinen ersten Loop hatte ich auch nur mit Desti befüllt. Der lief ~6 Monate und was war keine Veränderung zu sehen 
Vorausgesetzt du hast ausschließlich Kupfer verbaut. Sobald Alu dabei ist, muss ein Korrosionsschutzmittel mit rein


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ist absolut kein Problem
> Meinen ersten Loop hatte ich auch nur mit Desti befüllt. Der lief ~6 Monate und was war keine Veränderung zu sehen
> Vorausgesetzt du hast ausschließlich Kupfer verbaut. Sobald Alu dabei ist, muss ein Korrosionsschutzmittel mit rein



Ne, kein Alu. Ok, dann sollte das also für die Zeit der Pumpen-RMA taugen. Heute abend geht's aus der Garage ins Büro, Stresstest bei Bier und Destiny 2 oder Strange Brigade. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Netzteil startet mit Überbrückungsstecker ohne Probleme.

Beim überbrücken von Netzteile sollte immer ein Verbraucher mit laufen, sonst kann zum einem das Netzteil seine Dienste verweigern oder gar Schaden nehmen. Bei mir lasse ich daher immer auch mein Aquaero mit dran damit die Lüfter an den verbauten Radiatoren mit laufen. Oder es sollte zumindest ein Lüfter ans Netzteil mit angeschlossen werden.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Netzteil startet mit Überbrückungsstecker ohne Probleme.
> 
> Beim überbrücken von Netzteile sollte immer ein Verbraucher mit laufen, sonst kann zum einem das Netzteil seine Dienste verweigern oder gar Schaden nehmen. Bei mir lasse ich daher immer auch mein Aquaero mit dran damit die Lüfter an den verbauten Lüfter mit laufen. Oder es sollte zumindest ein Lüfter ans Netzteil mit angeschlossen werden.



Genauso habe ich es versucht, das Netzteil hat nichts gemacht. Googled man DPP10 und überbrücken, so liest man von Problemen bei dem Netzteil (auch hier im Forum). Ich werde mir den Spass mal machen und so nen 24pin Überbrücker besorgen und es dann noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meinem Dark Power Pro 11 550W geht es.
Der Überbrückungsstecker überbrückt nur zwei Pins und wenn du diese bereits überbrückt hast macht der Stecker sonst auch nichts mehr.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, es geht auch explizit um das Dark Power Pro 10. Scheint ´da abweichend ne Besonderheit darzustellen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## DOcean (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Zu 1, du meinst einfach ein Billig / gebrauchtes PC Netzteil, denn das Phobya, mit dem ich seit Jahren arbeite, soll ja angeblich die D5 Next auf dem Gewissen haben



Ich nehm dafür ein einfachse 5v/12V NT das bei einem USB -> IDE/SATA Adapter dabei war. bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich nehm dafür ein einfachse 5v/12V NT das bei einem USB -> IDE/SATA Adapter dabei war. bisher keine Probleme.



Sag das nicht Aquacomputer . Wir werden sehen, wenn die Pumpe zurück kommt, nehme ich mich den Problems erneut an.


----------



## micindustries (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutzte ein DPP10 650, das lies sich ohne murren überbrücken. Auch das mittlerweile im Einsatz befindliche Phobya macht keine Mucken. Vielleicht hast einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt (drücke die Daumen dass nicht)


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> Ich nutzte ein DPP10 650, das lies sich ohne murren überbrücken. Auch das mittlerweile im Einsatz befindliche Phobya macht keine Mucken. Vielleicht hast einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt (drücke die Daumen dass nicht)



Danke für die Rückmeldung, ich will gar nicht ausschließen, dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe (beim Überbrücken). Es macht mich etwas stutzig, dass das Phobya Netzteil angeblich die Pumpe, aber nicht die Steuereinheit getötet haben soll. Ich werde Euch definitiv auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir hat das phobya nie Probleme gemacht. 
Oder hast du vielleicht das andere Phobya Netzteil , denn es gibt das doch mit zwei verschiedenen Leistungen.

Würde mich echt wundern wenn es daran liegt, das das Netzteil selbst kaputt geht vielleicht , aber das es dir die Pumpe zerstört ?
Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## NiXoN (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze das Phobya auch schon seit Jahren. Dabei hatte ich schon 1x DDC, 2x DDC, 1x D5 und 2x D5 dran hängen und hatte nie Probleme.

Aber davor hatte ich auch die Power-Platine von einer externen IDE 3,5" Festplatte, aber das war mir irgendwann zu blöd das Ding immer auseinander zu bauen.


----------



## micindustries (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine andere Frage zu Erfahrungswerten:

Lohnt sich LM auf der GPU bei einer WaKü? Die einschlägigen YouTuber sagen GPU und LM lont nicht, aber hab nur welche mit LuKü gefunden. Kann natürlich auch an der Uhrzeit (hier ist es 01:20 Uhr) und der Einschränkung des Handysurfens liegen.
Danke schonmal für alle Rückmeldungen

Edit: ehe die Frage kommt: Ja, SuFu wurde im Thread genutzt, mit am aussagekräftigsten war ein Post von 2016 oder 2017 von v3nom. Mich interessiert es dennoch, vor allem Langzeiterfahrungen und jüngere Ergebnisse


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Macht halt nicht so viel aus das es sich lohnen würde und am ende kommt es auf 3-5°C auch nicht mehr mit an.

Mit LM könntest du auch im Garantiefall Probleme bekommen da die Kondensatoren mit Lack oder der gleichen über pinselt werden müssen. Es macht halt kein Unterschied ob deine Grafikkarte 45 oder nur 40°C warm wird, da die heutigen Grafikkarten ehe nicht mehr stark übertaktet werden können.


----------



## micindustries (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also keine signifikanten Änderungen im Vergleich zu damals. Gut zu wissen, dann spar ich mir das  Danke für die sehr schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

könnte nicht sogar die Bezeichnung auf dem Chip davon angegriffen werden ? Also das TU102-300A-K1 ? Habe mal gehört das man es später noch sehen kann ob das Zeug mal drauf war.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der8Bauer hat mal in einem Video gezeigt wie er die Schrift mit Salzsäure wieder leicht zum Vorschein gebracht hat damit es zumindest für die Garantie wieder zu sehen ist. Es handelte sich aber um ein Prozessor und nicht um den Chip der Grafikkarte.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube auch nicht so recht an die Story mit dem Netzteil, aber sobald die Pumpe bei AC ankommt, werden sie es mich wissen lassen. Im Januar gekauft, wenn es nicht mein Verschulden war, dass sie von Anfang an nicht dreht, dann gehe ich von einem klaren Garantiefall aus, Beweislastumkehr herrscht ja auch noch nicht. Ansonsten verlief der Stresstest gestern gut, System läuft stabil, Soundkarte ist eingestellt (ich habe von extern wieder auf intern gewechselt). Erfreut war ich, dass die CPU 8 Grad Kühler läuft, denke aber das liegt an einer schlechten Verteilung der WLP, damit habe ich mir diesmal viel mehr Mühe gegeben. (da wir das Thema gerade hatten, ich bin von Thermal Grizzly wieder auf MX4 gewechselt, lies sich einfach besser verarbeiten). Ansonsten hat mich der neue Loop 43 L/h Durchfluss gekostet bei Vollgas der alten D5 (der Nova ist noch nicht angeschloßen, der kommt wenn ich die Pumpe wieder tausche. Liege laut Highflow USB jetzt bei 207 L/h, also genug Platz nach unten, um die Pumpe zu drosseln, auch wenn der Nova dranhängt. Ich bin zufrieden. Alle dRGBs (Halos Digital) laufen über das Farbwerk 360. Jetzt noch die Pumpe, Kabelmanagement und nen Ambient Air Sensor und das System kann für ein paar Monde so bleiben.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den Grund wieso ich letztens Probleme hatte nun heraus gefunden. Netzteil war richtig eingesteckt, denn heute hat Windows bei mir erneut die selben Probleme gemacht und an den Stecker am Netzteil hatte ich nicht verändert. Ich war nur auf der Rückseite dran wo auch eine SSD verbaut ist und genau die war jetzt im Uefi nicht mit dabei. Das ein und ausstecken brachte nur das mein System startete aber das Laufwerk nicht richtig mit dabei war. Laufwerksbuchstabe war da aber kein Balken mit dem Speicherplatz. Wie letztes mal nachdem das System doch einmal startete.

Habe nun den Datenkabel durch ein neues ersetzt und jetzt scheint es wieder zu laufen.
Könnte mich ärgern das ich es letztens übersehen habe, da ich da auch schon nach den Laufwerke im Uefi schaute und übersah das eine der drei Samsung fehlte.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so ein Problem hatte ich auch beim letzten Aufbau.. Kabelbruch ist echt blöd zu finden, besonders wenn man auf Software-Ebene anfängt. D5Next ging gestern zur Post, und ich schlug mich mit sporadischen Aussetzern meines HighFlow USB rum.. der mag den Hubby7 wohl nicht auf meinem Board, direkt angeschlossen läuft jetzt alles.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem war ja das ich ein neuen Monoblock einbaute und dazu die originalen Kühler der Spannungswandler entfernte. Dadurch das ich nicht direkt gesehen habe dass das Laufwerk nicht da war musste ich auch davon ausgehen das mit dem Umbau was nicht stimmte. Zudem hatte ich auch ein zusätzliches aRGB mit angeschlossen und das hatte ich dann wieder abgesteckt um ein Fehler diesseits ausschließen zu können. 

Da mein Rechner sich nicht mehr auf dem Tisch befand und ich einiges an seiner Position auf dem Boden unter dem Schreibtisch testete steckte ich später mein aRGB wieder ein und der Stecker befindet sich oben hinter den Arbeitsspeicher und vom Boden aus komme ich da schlecht dran. Hinzu kommt noch das meine Hand vor dem Stecker ist und ich nicht richtig was sehen kann. Dadurch habe ihn ihn versehentlich an das 12v RGB statt dem 5v aRGB angeschlossen und erst nach dem starten des Rechners bemerkt.

Habe die letzten Tage den Block deshalb zerlegt und andere LEDs verbaut die ich da hatte. Leider sind es nicht die originalen und sind in der Leuchtkraft nicht so perfekt. Bekomme aber die nächsten Tage die original LEDs und dann muss ich den Block wieder ausbauen und erneut zerlegen.

Das blöde daran ist das Plexiglas wo ich die Schrauben sehr vorsichtig festziehen muss, da das Zeug sehr schnell reißen kann.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..was tut man nicht alles wenn man es ordentlich haben will. Ich kenne das Gefühl, es stört dann irgendwann. Ich warte mit weiteren Schritten bis ich die Pumpe wieder habe, dann Kabelmanagement und Nova Anschluß. CPU Block von Bykski war in Sachen Montage ein abenteuerliches Gefühl, kühlt aber erstaunlich gut und sieht auf dem Board deutlich besser aus als der C350i. die LEDs des Blocks hab ich derzeit nicht am Strom, muss noch nen Bykski->Farbwerk360 Adapter löten. Beim Einbau des schmalen Stripes des Farbwerks in die Heatkiller Tube hab ich leider die Leiterbahnen geschrottet, den AGB muss ich ja eh wieder rausnehmen, schade isses trotzdem, wäre aber eh zu viel Beleuchtung denke ich.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist wohl wahr... ich könnte es auch so lassen, aber ich hatte den Monoblock hauptsächlich wegen der Optik gekauft und nun fehlt mir halt ein Teil dazu. Die Temperaturen haben mich in diesem Sinn noch nicht mal so interessiert. Die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler sind jetzt natürlich super, aber der EK Kühler scheint etwas schlechter als mein cuplex kryos XT zu kühlen. Gut der Unterschied ist jetzt auch nicht groß, daher auch egal.

Im Großem und Ganzem macht der Monoblock schon gute Arbeit und der Durchfluss hat sich sogar stark verbessert. Denn ich habe mit minimaler Drehzahl jetzt ganze 10 l/h mehr und mit max. Drehzahl sind es sogar an die 15 l/h mehr.


----------



## Valdasaar (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Thema Wakü interessiert mich schon länger, habe mich aber noch nie getraut mir eine einzubauen.
Was passiert wenn so eine Wakü mal undicht wird ?
Wenn man seine PC aufrüsten möchte muss man fast die ganze Wakü wieder ausbauen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Valdasaar schrieb:


> Das Thema Wakü interessiert mich schon länger, habe mich aber noch nie getraut mir eine einzubauen.
> Was passiert wenn so eine Wakü mal undicht wird ?
> Wenn man seine PC aufrüsten möchte muss man fast die ganze Wakü wieder ausbauen.


Eine Wakü die vernünftig und sorgfältig verbaut ist wird normalerweise nicht undicht.

Wenn es dann undicht werden sollte siehst du das meist schon beim Befüllen und da sollte die Graka ja noch kein Strom haben.
Der Worstcase ist natürlich der komplette Defekt deiner Komponenten wenn sie mit Wasser in Berührung kommen.

Wenn du neue Komponenten einbaust muss meistens alles raus ausser vielleicht die Radiatoren und dann später wieder alles rein.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinem letzten Umbau musste ich nur die Grafikkarte und den CPU-Kühler ausbauen und dessen Schläuche. Der Rest konnte drin bleiben. Dann konnte ich das Mainboard problemlos ausbauen. Diese vier Schlauchverbindungen habe ich dann neu gesetzt, da durch das neue Mainboard sich die Positionen leicht verändert hatten. Den CPU-Kühler konnte ich für das neue System übernehmen da der Lochabstand der selbe war.

Mit Hardtubing kann das ganze etwas aufwendiger werden.

Beim befüllen und entlüften sollte das System nicht mit Spannung versorgt sein und so sollte es auch nicht direkt mit laufen. Sollte jetzt was auslaufen reicht es gut zu trocknen oder  trocken zu lassen. Solange keine Spannung anliegt wird auch nichts beschädigt.

Schläuche gehen nicht einfach ab, die halten schon richtig fest.
Mit Kühlblöcke muss man aufpassen, besonders wenn sie neu oder gebraucht gekauft werden.
Oft ist es auch gut in einem kleinem Ausbau Blöcke auf Dichtigkeit zu prüfen.

Besonders wenn mal ein Block zum Reinigen zerlegt wurde.
Aber es reicht wenn beim befüllen und entlüften das ganze eine Zeitlang läuft und man kein Wasseraustritt feststellen kann.


----------



## TheAbyss (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So meine Damen, ich habe was neues in meinem Mini-Worklog veröffentlicht. Fehlt leider die finale Version, aber dazu fehlt mir leider die D5.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Eine Wakü die vernünftig und sorgfältig verbaut ist wird normalerweise nicht undicht.
> 
> Wenn es dann undicht werden sollte siehst du das meist schon beim Befüllen und da sollte die Graka ja noch kein Strom haben.
> Der Worstcase ist natürlich der komplette Defekt deiner Komponenten wenn sie mit Wasser in Berührung kommen.
> ...



Wenn man die Schlauchlängen hinreichend dimensioniert, kann man Komponenten auch ohne Ausbau der Wasserkühlung wechseln. Nur bei wassergekühlten Grafikkarten wird es schwierig – zwar könnte man auch die vom Kühler abschrauben, da die neue nicht auf den gleichen passen wird, hat man davon aber wenig. Ich habe mein System allerdings so geplant, dass ich die Grafikkarte jederzeit ausbauen und bei liegendem System provisorisch zur Seite drehen kann, wenn ich prohebalber eine andere, luftgekühlte Karte nutzen möchte. Ob man auch das Mainboard ohne Kühlungsausbau wechseln kann, hängt stark vom System ab. Mit einem nach hinten herausnehmbaren Tray ist es meist möglich, sonst braucht man viel Platz rund um das Board.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Eine Wakü die vernünftig und sorgfältig verbaut ist wird normalerweise nicht undicht.
> 
> Wenn es dann undicht werden sollte siehst du das meist schon beim Befüllen und da sollte die Graka ja noch kein Strom haben.
> Der Worstcase ist natürlich der komplette Defekt deiner Komponenten wenn sie mit Wasser in Berührung kommen.
> ...



Beim derzeitigen Projekt muss bei auch der obere Radiator raus.. ist leider so. Hatte kurz überlegt, die GPU mit Kugelhähnen zu separieren, sieht dann aber doof aus.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir kann ich die Grafikkarte ausbauen ohne was ablassen zu müssen.

An der Grafikkarte kommt von Links der Schlauch was von draußen (Mora) rein kommt. Hier schraube ich einfach die Schnellkupplung ab und lasse diesen Schlauch bis zur Grafikkarte leer laufen. Dann lege ich den Rechner flach hin. Der andere Schlauch der dann oben am AGB dran ist läuft in den AGB leer.

Dann kann ich beide Schläuche abschrauben und die Anschlüsse mit der Grafikkarte mit Verschlussschrauben dicht machen, da der Block noch voll mit Kühlflüssigkeit ist.

Mein CPU-Kühler bekomme ich vom Prozessor mit angeschlossene Schläuche ab, dann stelle ich ein Gefäß darunter und mache die Schläuche ab, dann kann ich den CPU-Kühler ausbauen ohne alles zuvor entleeren zu müssen. Die Schläuche werden dann mit einem Stopfen dicht gemacht, damit aus den Radiatoren falls ich das Gehäuse bewegen sollte nichts nachträglich auslaufen kann.

In beide Fälle würde das entleeren des Systems mit meinem Kugelhahn nichts bringen, da durch den verlauf der Schläuche und der Blöcke das Kühlwasser nicht von alleine raus kommen würde.

Bei mir habe ich auch zwischen oberen Radiator und Mainboard etwa 1-2cm Platz.


----------



## TheAbyss (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, gestern trudelte überraschend meine D5Next per Post bei mir ein. Ein Stecker hatte sich wohl im Gehäuse der D5 gelöst, dadurch kam kein Strom an der Pumpe an. Ich werde das System somit in der nächsten Woche fertigstellen.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, hat jemand erfahrung ob sich ein Phobya G-Changer NOVA 1080 Radiator 60mm - Full Copper auch passiv betreiben lässt?
Würde ihn mit dieser  Phobya Wandhalterung fuer Radiatoren (4x Stueck) | Halterungen | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany Halterung befestigen.


----------



## brooker (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... also Referenz kannst du den Watercool Mora heranziehen. Vergleiche die Lamellenabstände und Abstrahlungsfläche. Damit kannst du dir grob die Leistung ableiten.


----------



## claster17 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand erfahrung ob sich ein Phobya G-Changer NOVA 1080 Radiator 60mm - Full Copper auch passiv betreiben lässt?



Kannst ja mal diesen bekloppten hier fragen: [[[Update3: 6x Mora in horizontaler Ausrichtung] Update 2: Sechster Mora] Update 1: Dritter Mora + Passivbetrieb] Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht: Kühlleistung 2xMora (Mora3 360 + Nova1080 60mm)
Dank Schnellkupplungen sollte er das für dich testen können.


----------



## claster17 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doppelpost


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@claster17 & brooker
 Ich hab mal mehere Foren durch bezüglich Mora und Nova und Passivbetrieb.
Im Grund geht es, nur  sollte er horizontal aufgestellt sein, damit quasi ein bisschen Luft durch kann. In meinen Fall wäre aber nur eine Wandinstallation möglich.
 Selbst ein Mora braucht anscheinend einen auch von Luft, damit dieser bei Last funktionieren kann.
 Anscheinend ist da die Drehzahl da gar nicht so entscheidend, selbst ~ 200rpm machen hier dann sehr sehr viel aus.

 Was Lios Nudin hat schon 6 Mora 
Ok da hab ich etwas verpasst


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja das stimmt, bei meinem Mora muss auch leicht was anliegen damit die Temperatur gut bleibt.
Um die 350 U/min würden bei mir ausreichen. Wobei dann auch meine zwei interne verbaute Radiatoren 240+420 mit dieser Drehzahl laufen würden.

Wobei ich habe mal meine Wassertemperatur mit Prime95 + Heaven Benchmark auf 45°C ohne drehende Lüfter hoch getrieben und als ich die Last weg nahm ging die Temperatur auch ohne Lüfter wieder etwas runter. Es hat aber lange gedauert bis ich auf die 45°C kam. Ich müsste mal die Lüfter auf NULL setzen und schauen wie sich die Wassertemperatur mit Spielen auswirken.

EDIT:

Habe vorhin etwa 30min gespielt und bin auf 35°C ohne laufende Lüfter gekommen. Aber ich musste dann mein Rechner neustarten da ich was im Bios umstellen wollte und habe gar nicht drauf geachtet ob die Temperatur noch steigend war. Ich vermute aber das sie noch weiter angestiegen wäre. Kann es ja mal wenn ich Zeit habe genauer und länger testen. Zumindest ist dann in Idle die Temperatur auf etwa 32,5°C ohne Lüfter zurück gegangen.

Aktuelle Raumtemperatur: 25,5°C.


----------



## brooker (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... man könnte den brookerischen MORA-Silent-Mod anwenden. Du bringst den Radi normal an die Wand an und dichtest die Seiten und unten zur Wand ab. Dann baust du oben einen kleinen Hutzen auf - für 3-4 120er Lüfter und schon hast du nen Flow durch den Mora. Wenn Optik ne Rolle spielt, kannst du auch unten den Hutzen setzen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mal ne ganz grundlegende Frage zu Hardtubes...

Gibts es bestimmte Eckdaten, wann man davon ausgehen kann, das es undicht wird? Ich Frage vor dem Hintergrund(Vielleicht wirds dann verständlicher), Ich habe gestern meine Schläuche gegen Hardtubes getauscht. 
Ich bin, dafür dass es der erste Versuch ist ziemlich zufrieden! Alles Dicht, alles gut!!

Aber jetzt halt die Frage, wenn es nach dem Problauf (D5 Pumpe - volle Pulle - 30 Minuten) dicht ist, kann es sein, dass durch Temperatur von 40-50° die PMMA Rohre schon etwas "nachgeben" und es zu leckagen kommt? Oder gilt die Regel "Einmal dicht - immer dicht!"


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schmelztemperatur liegt doch irgendwo bei 90-105° soweit ich mich erinnere.
Das sollte vorher keine Probleme geben.
Eine Leckage bemerkst du eigentlich schon beim Befüllen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich weiss, dass die höher liegt, aber hätte ja sein können, dass es da irgendwelche Erfahrungen gibt, die ich bisher überlesen habe....


----------



## shark75 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Fangen die HT nicht bei 60 Grad an, eventuelle Winkel "aufzulösen", also wieder gerade zu machen?


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hätte auch mal ne Frage bezüglich Schnellkupplungen.
Also eigentlich suche ich eher nach Empfehlungen für 16/10er Schläuche .

Welche sind denn gut und halten auch sicher dicht, mit möglichst wenig Leckage beim trennen?

Ich hab mir schon die Koolance QD3 Dinger mit Compression Fittings angeschaut, aber da kostet ein male-female paar eben schon an die 40€.
Ist das bei vernünftigen Komponenten eben so oder hat es auch gute günstigere?

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe diese hier seit 2 1/2 Jahre verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn man schnell trennt kommt so gut wie nichts raus.
Ich halte aber trotzdem immer ein Zewa in meiner Hand, da 1-2 Tropfen immer kommen können.
Glaube komplett ohne das kein Tropfen raus kommt wird man nicht finden können, da beim trennen immer das Rückschlagventil einige Millisekunden zum schließen braucht. 

Ansonsten kommt du an die Koolance QD3 nicht dran vorbei, sind halt die besten.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Iicarus  
 Sind beim Mora 360 LT genug schrauben für 9x120er Lüfter dabei?
 Wie ist bei dir der DF mit Mora und ohne ? Bremst dieser stark?
Ich probiers mal passiv - Wenn nicht dann schnall ich artic p12 pwm drauf


----------



## Valdasaar (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Thema Wakü lässt mir keine Ruhe 
Jetzt bin ich bald soweit das ich mir meine erste zusammenbauen möchte, was würde ungefähr eine gute CPU Wakü kosten?
Als Gehäuse hätte ich mir dieses vorgestellt Thermaltake The Tower 900 Snow Edition weiß ab €' '217,81 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
Ist es möglich das man in dem Gehäuse als Übergangslösung eine Luftkühlung verbaut, bis das mit der CPU Wakü richtig aktuell ist?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich kannst du vorerst mit Luft kühlen, kannst ja genug Lüfter dazu verbauen.
Ansonsten musst du schon mindestens mit etwa 300 Euro und mehr rechnen. Kommt halt immer ganz darauf an was du genau dazu auswählst.


----------



## Valdasaar (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du vorerst mit Luft kühlen, kannst ja genug Lüfter dazu verbauen.
> Ansonsten musst du schon mindestens mit etwa 300 Euro und mehr rechnen. Kommt halt immer ganz darauf an was du genau dazu auswählst.



Das Problem bei dem Gehäuse ist, das man vorne keine Lüfter einbauen kann die die Luft reinblasen.
300+ Euro nur für die CPU?


----------



## Trash123 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Valdasaar: nur die WaKü und das ist quasi Einstiegspreis.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Valdasaar schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dem Gehäuse ist, das man vorne keine Lüfter einbauen kann die die Luft reinblasen.
> 300+ Euro nur für die CPU?


Ich kann dir auch eine gute Wakü um die 200 Euro zusammen stellen, aber dann hast du nicht die stärkste Pumpe verbaut und alles so ausgesucht was am wenigstem kostet.

EDIT;

Hier ein Beispiel.
Kühler war mir nicht bekannt, daher habe ich als Beispiel eines für Intel genommen.
Warenkorb | Caseking | 181,40 €


----------



## Valdasaar (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch eine gute Wakü um die 200 Euro zusammen stellen, aber dann hast du nicht die stärkste Pumpe verbaut und alles so ausgesucht was am wenigstem kostet.
> 
> EDIT;
> 
> ...



Danke
Ich werde mich damit genauer beschäftigen wenns dann soweit ist.
Wegen dem Gehäuse,das Gehäuse hat oben 2 Lüfter vorinstalliert, vorne kann man keine einbauen.
Sorry das ich dafür den Wakü Thread benutzte.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Besuche mal die Herstellerseite dazu, denn ich hatte heute auf Alternate geschaut und in Sache Radiatoren und Lüfter wird beim Hersteller was anderes geschrieben. Ich kann mich aber auch nur darauf beziehen, da ich das Gehäuse selbst nicht kenne.


----------



## Valdasaar (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Besuche mal die Herstellerseite dazu, denn ich hatte heute auf Alternate geschaut und in Sache Radiatoren und Lüfter wird beim Hersteller was anderes geschrieben. Ich kann mich aber auch nur darauf beziehen, da ich das Gehäuse selbst nicht kenne.



Das Gehäuse hat ein Modular Design, man kann das Gehäuse so umbauen das man vorne auch Lüfter einbauen kann.
Welche Gehäuse Lüfter wären zu empfehlen?


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ IICarus #34720 - ich frag nochmal - dürfte untergegangen sein


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @Iicarus
> Sind beim Mora 360 LT genug schrauben für 9x120er Lüfter dabei?
> Wie ist bei dir der DF mit Mora und ohne ? Bremst dieser stark?
> Ich probiers mal passiv - Wenn nicht dann schnall ich artic p12 pwm drauf


Sorry, habe ich wirklich übersehen gehabt. 

Mit dem Radiatoren sind genug Schrauben mit dabei.
Verbaust du eine Blende dann sind nochmals vier Schrauben mit der Blende dabei, da diese Schrauben durch die vier Ecken durch den Lüfter verfahren und etwas länger sein müssen.

Test ohne den Mora:

Durchfluss min Drehzahl: 76,7 l/h
Durchfluss max Drehzahl: 144,5 l/h
Test mit den Mora:

Durchfluss min Drehzahl: 64,5 l/h
Durchfluss max Drehzahl: 119,5 l/h 
Mit steigender Wassertemperatur kommen noch etwa 3 Liter die Stunde hinzu.

Das ganze ist aber stark vom verbautem Kühler abhängig, denn vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mein cuplex kryos XT Kühler gegen eine EK-Monoblock ausgetauscht und mit dem Monoblock hat sich mein Durchfluss verbessert. Ich komme jetzt mit angeschlossenem Mora mit der min. Drehzahl auf etwa 75 l/h und mit max. Drehzahl auf etwa 139 l/h. Auch hier komme ich steigt der Durchfluss etwa 3-5 l/h höher.

Ohne den Mora habe ich es noch nicht mit dem Monoblock richtig getestet, mir ist nur bekannt das letztens beim entlüften meines Systems ich irgendwas mit 154 l/h mit max. Drehzahl hatte. Bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher ob ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, da ich das ganze beim umschalten auf dem Display meiner Pumpe gesehen hatte. Denn wenn ich an meinem Rechner was umbaue habe ich die Schläuche die raus gehen so verbaut das ich mein Loop ohne den Mora wieder schließen kann und somit das ganze auch auf meinem Arbeitstisch befüllen und entlüften kann. Hatte hierzu auch die volle Drehzahl zum entlüften am laufen.

Meine Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe kann nur bis 3000 U/min runter geregelt werden und die max. Drehzahl liegt bei etwa 4700 U/min.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich sind beim MO-RA genug Schrauben für die entsprechende Anzahl an Lüftern vorhanden. 
War  bei meinem 420LT so, war bei der Blende für übergroße Lüfter so (da  lagen sogar Schrauben passend für 25mm dicke Lüfter und Schrauben für  dickere Lüfter bei...) und dürfte beim 360LT ebenfalls so sein. 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal ne Frage bezüglich Schnellkupplungen.
> Also eigentlich suche ich eher nach Empfehlungen für 16/10er Schläuche .
> 
> Welche sind denn gut und halten auch sicher dicht, mit möglichst wenig Leckage beim trennen?
> ...


Eigentlich gibts da bei den bekannten Wakü-Shops praktisch nur die extrem teuren QD3-Kupplungen oder die etwas günstigeren Alphacool Eiszapfen. Und bei den Eiszapfen brauchst du dann noch Schlauchanschlüsse...
Die extrem günstige Kupplung die IICARUS da verlinkt hat scheint nicht vorrätig - das hier sind scheinbar die gleichen Teile, nur halt teurer.
Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Deep Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei Aquatuning gäbe es noch die absolute Billigmöglichkeit, aber inwieweit die vertrauenswürdig ist...
Schnellverschluss G1/4 IG mit Schottverschraubung Kupplung - black matt | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Schnellverschluss G1/4 IG Stecker - black matt | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Allgemein haben mich die hohen Kosten für Schnelltrennkupplungen dazu getrieben, dass ich schlicht keine verwende. Ist auch kein Beinbruch...


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja sind die selben, bei mir ist halt ein Reduzierstück noch mit drauf was man nicht zwingend haben muss. Gibt es auch mit Schottverschraubung, wobei ich separat Schottverbindungen genutzt habe um ein Stück Schlauch raus führend zu haben, denn so verbinde ich mein Loop ohne dem Mora wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber 13mm Tüllen verwendet, damit der Schlauch(10mm Innendurchmesser) nicht mehr so einfach abgehen kann. War schwer drauf zu bekommen und ohne herunter schneiden bekomme ich sie nicht mehr ab.

Meine Schnellkupplung habe ich damals beide für nur 25 Euro über den Forum Marktplatz im Neuwertigem Zustand von privat bekommen.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank 

Ja mein DF is leider Aufbaubedingt nicht gut(bei 67 hz knappe 55L/H).
Der Mora bremst ja nicht so stark wie ich gedacht habe.
Die schlimmste DF-Bremse in meinem Loop ist, der GPX von Alphacool.
Da ich meinen Loop so oder so bald warten muss (einmal im Jahr) werde ich diesen öffnen und schau ob da etwas verstopft ist.Auch die Temperaturen(GPU) sind nicht mehr so gut wie anfangs. Kann aber auch an der Wärmeleitpaste liegen (habe die von Alphacool genommen)
2 stunden Overwatch – GPU durchschnitt Temp von 58 grad (wasser 34,5 / Raum 25 Grad)


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beste Erfahrung mit WLP habe ich mit der neuen MX-4 Editon 2019 gemacht.

Habe aber seit gestern LM drauf, was noch besser ist. Hat etwa 5-7°C gebracht und in Extremtest mit Prime95 wird die Wärme noch besser übertragen so das ich sogar 5 GHz mit AVX laufen lassen kann ohne auf 100°C zu kommen. Mit meinem alten Kühler musste ich da auf 4,9 GHz runter gehen und mit dem Monoblock sogar auf 4,7 GHz, da der Monoblock im Vergleich zu meinem altem Kühler zwar die Spannungswandler super kühlt aber sich die CPU Temperatur um 5-7°C verschlechtert hatte.

Auf meine Grafikkarte kommt jetzt auch LM drauf.
Aber es geht bei mir nur um den Spaßfaktor alles noch weiter zu verbessern, da es am ende auf 5°C mehr oder weniger auch nicht mit ankommt.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank für die Infos ^^.

Dann nehme ich lieber die QD3. 
Auf die Preisdifferenz kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an, wenn man was solides haben will.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

QD3 habe noch keine gehabt, wird aber im Forum immer sehr gut bewertet und empfohlen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

auf meine Karte würde ich auch gerne mal bessere Paste auftragen, trau mich aber nicht dran rumzuschrauben 
Bei mir sind auf den 4 Schrauben auf der Rückseite bei einer so ein Klebesiegel aufgeklebt. So ein kleiner weiß roter Klebekreis , genau so groß wie der Kopf der Schraube.
Kriege die Schraube nicht raus ohne dieses zu beschädigen. Warm machen mit Fön und vorsichtig mit Skalpell runterziehen funktioniert auch nicht. Blättert sofort in mehrere Teile. Kann man solche Klebedinger nicht irgendwo kaufen ? Ebay oder so ? Vielleicht von alten Karten oder sonst was … ? 

Allein zum entstauben würde ich sie gern mal öffnen, auf Asus steht aber das die Garantie dann futsch ist..


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meiner MSI ist auch ein Siegel drauf, die dient aber nur dazu damit der Support hierzu genauer schauen kann, da es dann klar ist das die Karte mal geöffnet wurde. Durch den Austausch des Kühlers verliert man bei MSI keine Garantie. Bei mir war sogar im Lieferumfang eine Tube WLP mit dabei. Bei einer neuen 2080 Ti musst aber noch nichts entstauben und auch die WLP wird dir keine große Verbesserung bringen. Mit LM werde ich aber sicherlich die Garantie verlieren.

EDIT:

Vergiss es und lass es bleiben, habe heute Nacht meine Grafikkarte hierzu zweimal ausbauen und zerlegen müssen.

Das erste mal als ich LM auftragen wollte. Hier habe ich mir Nagellack von meiner Frau geben lassen und die kleine Widerstände  damit ab zu isolieren. Aber komischerweise hat sich das LM nicht verstreichen lassen, es blieb immer nur an den Ränder etwas liegen und in der Mitte war so gut wie nichts drauf. Darauf hin habe ich es auf dem Kühler direkt versucht, da mir die GPU dazu viel zu glatt vorkam. Denn auf glatten Untergrund haftet es sehr schlecht und ich hatte auch das Gefühl das mein Wattestäbchen das Zeug aufsaugte.

Normalerweise kannst LM nicht aufsaugen und auch nicht gut abwischen.

Zumindest startete ich dann hiermit ein versuch und baute die Grafikkarte wieder ein. Die Temperaturen haben sich aber um 20°C verschlechtert gehabt weshalb ich die Grafikkarte wieder ausbauen musste. Nach dem erneuten zerlegen war auf der GPU mittig so gut wie nichts drauf und der Kühler im Grunde ausreichend bedenkt. Aber anscheint hat dennoch keine Verbindung stattgefunden.

Dann habe ich das Zeug mühsam entfernt und am ende als kein LM mehr drauf war auch so gut wie es ging den Nagellack, da ich dieses dick aufgetragen hatte. Habe den Nagellack auch mit meinem Leiterplattenreiniger auch gut aufgelöst bekommen und so habe ich im Grunde alles Restlos entfernen können. Nur die feinen kleine Widerstände sind etwas mit Nagellack noch farbig zurück geblieben, aber nur sehr leicht und fast komplett weg. Alles konnte ich daher am ende nicht entfernen, da ich es mit dem Lösungsmittel und den abwischen + Pinsel an den kleine Widerstände nicht übertreiben wollte.

Am ende habe ich wieder meine MX-4 Edition 2019 hauch dünn verstrichen und meine Grafikkarte erreicht jetzt durch die neue WLP 4°C weniger. 

Sollte halt nicht sein und werde es mit der Grafikkarte nicht mehr versuchen, da es schon eine Heiden Arbeit war und diese ganze Reinigungsaktion nicht ganz Risikolos. Das LM war ja noch nicht fest und so konnte ich es im Grunde noch gut entfernen.

Mit meinem Prozessor hatte ich letzten keine Probleme, da hat sich das LM sehr gut verstreichen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand erfahrung ob sich ein Phobya G-Changer NOVA 1080 Radiator 60mm - Full Copper auch passiv betreiben lässt?
> Würde ihn mit dieser  Phobya Wandhalterung fuer Radiatoren (4x Stueck) | Halterungen | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany Halterung befestigen.


Habe es heute nochmals ohne laufende Lüfter mit meinem Mora 360 und meine zwei interne Radiatoren 240+420 versucht und bin bis 47°C gekommen und die Temperatur wäre langsam noch weiter angestiegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe es heute nochmals ohne laufende Lüfter mit meinem Mora 360 und meine zwei interne Radiatoren 240+420 versucht und bin bis 47°C gekommen und die Temperatur wäre langsam noch weiter angestiegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Vielen Dank für das ausreichende Testen 
 Habs mir eh gedacht, aktive Radiatoren brauchen einen hauch von Luft damit diese funktionieren können.Mein Problem warum ich überhaupt so verrückt bin und mir einen Mora in meinen Loop schnalle.Der Feind in meinem System ist die RX480 - 1.22 vcore heizt.
 Dank steigender Temperaturen, habe jetzt schon 26 Grad und es wird in der Stadt(Backofen der nicht abkühlt) nicht besser.Nur mehr eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich die 30 Grad  habe………….
 Mein Delta ist immer so um die 8 - 9 Grad unter Last(mehr als 600rpm gibts nicht), das würde dann 38/39 Grad Wasser bedeuten.
 Hab mir nun den Mora 360LT bestellt und dazu zwei value packs p12 artic pwm.
Ich hoffe, dass diese @ 200 rpm, quasi unhörbar sind. Drück mir die Daumen ,dass ich noch einen messbaren DF haben, wenn ich den Mora im Loop integriert habe


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Lüfter laufen alle mit 500 U/min und damit kann ich 29-30°C Wassertemperatur unter Last und einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 24-25°C halten. Hierbei heitzt aber mein Prozessor gut rein, denn ich habe schon ein Delta im Schnitt von etwa 20-25°C. Mit meiner Grafikkarte habe ich ein Delta von etwa 10-14°C. Um mit dem Prozessor ein Delta von 15°C zu haben muss es sich um ein Spiel handeln was nicht alle Kerne nutzt und auch nicht stark auslastet oder mit dem Takt von 5 GHz auf 4,7 Ghz runter gehen.

Stelle ich alle meine Lüfter auf nur 320 U/min kann ich mit der selben Raumtemperatur etwa 35°C halten.
Bei mir laufen die Lüfter aber mit 500 U/min da sie mit dieser Drehzahl schön leise und nicht zu hören sind und dann habe ich lieber die 30°C statt die 35°C Wassertemperatur. 

Mit Idle habe ich sogar bestimmt das die 9 Lüfter auf dem Mora nicht laufen, die laufen erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur an.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kein Vergleich mit meiner HW Punkto Verlustleistung
 Ich schätze mal ,dass du locker an die 600Watt Verlustleistung generierst, wenn du GPU & CPU voll auslastest. Da ist dein delta Wasser ist mehr als ok.

 Besonders der 9900K ist ja schon abartig wie dieser Heizen kann. Damals zu Pentium 4/D Zeiten, dachte ich mir schlimmer als diese Generation kann nichts mehr werden aber > 10 Jahre später hat Intel wieder ein wahres heißes Eisen


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht aber, denn die 95 Watt überschreite ich mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne selten.

Mit normalen Spielen komme ich nur anfangs wenn ins Spiel geladen wird mal kurz auf 120 Watt und dann hält er sich gut bis 95 Watt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3EmQSk7ZPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Watt des Prozessor werden im Video auch im unterem Bereich mit angezeigt.

Mit Video bearbeiten komme ich auf etwa 130-140 Watt. Die 200 Watt und mehr überschreitet der Prozessor nur wenn mit Stresstests 100% anliegen. Cinebench R20 nutzt AVX und da werden alle Kerne auch auf 100% ausgelastet, da komme ich natürlich auch auf 180-190 Watt und Cinebench R15 sind es etwa 160 Watt.

Kommt daher sehr stark auf die Last an und die Auslastung ist selbst mit 5GHz auf alle Kerne real meist gar nicht so hoch. Mit meiner Grafikkarte liege ich im Schnitt bei 200-220 Watt und rechne ich dann grob noch 100 Watt für den Prozessor (normal Betrieb) komme ich auf 320 Watt. Natürlich noch der Rest der was noch mit betrieben wird. Habe kein Messgerät aber ich habe mir mal was um die 450-500 Watt ausgerechnet was mein System so in etwa braucht.

Und die Leistung ist ja da, dann kann er auch etwas wärmer werden.
Packt aber die Wasserkühlung gut weg.

Ich habe heute ein Gegentest gemacht, denn zuvor lief mein System mit einem 6700K mit 4x 4,5GHz und 1,200v unter Last. Mit den Temperaturen kam ich zwischen 46 und 56°C und mein 9900K braucht für 4,5 Ghz auf alle Kerne etwa 1,100-1,110v. Die Temperaturen waren auch in etwa gleich. Aber mit 8 Kerne und nicht mit nur 4 Kerne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal das ganze mit 5 GHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Dazu habe ich mal als Vergleich ein Video erstellt, da ich noch ein altes Video mit meinem altem Prozessor hatte.
Konnte sogar noch 50 mv weiter runter gehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9ceRqmRq_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Watt sind über Aida 64 ausgelesen? 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Video werden die Watt mit HWInfo und dessen OSD mit integriert. Ansonsten kann man sich die Watt auch mit HWMonitor anzeigen lassen und natürlich HWInfo auch.

Beispiel wenn Linx mit AVX testet, da dieser Stresstest im Wechsel mit und ohne AVX testet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein AVX-Offset ist in diesem Test nicht gesetzt, daher taktet der Prozessor nicht mit AVX herunter. Aber an den Watt und der Temperatur kann ersehen werden wann mit und wann ohne AVX getestet wird.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IICARUS sorry aber bei meinen FX8350 sind die Wert FAIL.
Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das diese Berechnung beim Ryzen, genauer sein soll.
Wie will HWinfo oder AIDA64 da berechen? Da die Mainboard bloß die reine Volt kennen aber mehr nicht.
Und aus der Elektroniklehre benötig man mehr als nur Volt:

Formel: P = U · I
"P" ist die Leistung in Watt
"U" Ist die Spannung in Volt
"I" ist der Strom in Ampere

Bei mir ist das was anderes, ich habe das Corsair RM750I.
Ich kann Volt, Watt und Ampere auslesen, da digital.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir im Grunde auch egal, das bekomme ich angezeigt, darauf kann ich mich nur beziehen. 
Werde mir irgendwann auch mal so ein Messgerät für die Steckdose kaufen, aber momentan habe ich wichtigeres auf dem Plan stehen. 

EDIT: Ok habe mir nun die Fritz!DECT 200 bestellt. 
Natürlich kann ich damit nur den Gesamtverbrauch mir anzeigen lassen, aber das reicht mir schon aus.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> IICARUS sorry aber bei meinen FX8350 sind die Wert FAIL.
> Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das diese Berechnung beim Ryzen, genauer sein soll.
> Wie will HWinfo oder AIDA64 da berechen? Da die Mainboard bloß die reine Volt kennen aber mehr nicht.
> Und aus der Elektroniklehre benötig man mehr als nur Volt:
> ...



Je nach Mainboard (oder GPU) ist es durchaus möglich auch die Stromstärke halbwegs präzise auszugeben/zu messen.
Viele moderne Powerstages auf Mainboards oder GPUs haben diese Funktion sogar integriert (wie das dann intern bei denen funktioniert  ka).
Ansonsten werden eben Messwiederstände benutzt um durch den Spannungsabfall über den bekannten Widerstand die Stromstärke auszurechnen.
AMD hat bei GPUs schon ähnliches ohne dedizierten Messwiederstand gemacht. Die haben dann eben den bekannten Widerstand eines inductors zur Strommessung verwendet.
Die sind natürlich nicht ganz so präzise, aber funktionieren tuts auch .


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sag ja  nicht das HWInfo und auch alle andere wie Beispielsweise HWMonitor genaue Messwerte ausgeben, denn irgendwie werden sie auch berechnet. Aber im allgemeinem kann man sie schon in etwas heranziehen, da es Pi mal Daumen am ende auch nicht groß was ausmacht. 

Den Strommesser wollte ich mir schon länger kaufen, da mich interessiert was mein System unter voller Belastung an Watt zieht. Das Teil von AVM scheint da viel versprechend zu sein, damit ich auch eine Ausgabe auf dem Rechner bekomme.
FRITZ!DECT 200 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Je nach Mainboard (oder GPU) ist es durchaus möglich auch die Stromstärke halbwegs präzise auszugeben/zu messen.Viele moderne Powerstages auf Mainboards oder GPUs haben diese Funktion sogar integriert (wie das dann intern bei denen funktioniert  ka).


Welches Mainboard oder GPU kann das?



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ansonsten werden eben Messwiderstände benutzt um durch den Spannungsabfall über den bekannten Widerstand die Stromstärke auszurechnen.



Das wäre mir neu.
Ampere ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit vom Strom. 
Aber die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu messen mit einem widerstand, der die verändert, ist mir neu. 
Aber ich lasse mir gern belehren.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> AMD hat bei GPUs schon ähnliches ohne dedizierten Messwiderstand gemacht.
> Die haben dann eben den bekannten Widerstand eines inductors zur Strommessung verwendet.
> Die sind natürlich nicht ganz so präzise, aber funktionieren tuts auch .


Link dazu bitte?


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Strom per Widerstand ausmessen ... hmm, eher die Spannung per Widerstand ermitteln und dann mit klassifizierter Leistung, definiert durch Bauteile und jeweilige Schaltung, den Strom näherungsweise ausrechnen.
Strommessungen benötigen einen Durchfluss, also Leiterbahn unterbrechen und dann mit Messgerät wieder herstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist korrekt, aber Ursprung dieser Diskussion war die Auslastung des 9900K was oft mit über 250 Watt angeben wird und jeder Prozessor wird mit OC und Stresstests mehr Watt ziehen. Auch wenn die Angaben aus den Programmen nicht 100% stimmen muss man sich auf ein gewissen Wert beziehen können, denn der Prozessor wird mit normaler Last keine 250 Watt ziehen und so ungenau können die Messwerte am ende besonders im oberem Leistungsbereich nicht sein.

Das ganze kann man natürlich dann noch mit einem Strommessgerät noch untermauern, auch wenn hierbei noch die Watt der Grafikkarte, der Pumpe und alles andere was noch an Spannung benötigt mit dabei ist oder soll ich das nächste mal wenn jemand der selbst den Prozessor nicht besitzt wieder mal behauptet der Prozessor würde 300 Watt ziehen es einfach so hinnehmen, weil HWMonitor und HWInfo und Co nicht genau messen können?! 

Wobei das Corsair RM750i 750W Netzteil auch nur den gesamten Verbrauch was der Rechner zieht anzeigt. Dazu muss ich mir kein Corsair Netzteil kaufen. Wobei ich ehe nicht auf Corsair Netzteile stehe und ich mir nur wegen dieser Funktion kein Corsair Netzteil kaufen würde. Das AVM Strommesser wird genauso gut sein und das ganze kann ich mir auch mit dem FritzOS anzeigen lassen. Hierbei wird auch die Raumtemperatur mit ausgemessen was ich auch gut gebrauchen kann. Nur habe ich hier etwas bedenken da mein Stromstecker in der nähe von meinem Mora ist und bestimmt die Angabe zur Raumtemperatur davon mit beeinflusst wird.

Wobei eine Diskussion war es am ende auch nicht, denn es ging ja nur darum das der Prozessor mit der Leistung was er mit 5 GHZ auf alle Kerne aufbringt halt etwas wärmer wird und so auch das Delta zur Wassertemperatur hierzu etwas höher ausfallen wird.


----------



## DOcean (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu.
> Ampere ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit vom Strom.
> Aber die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu messen mit einem widerstand, der die verändert, ist mir neu.
> Aber ich lasse mir gern belehren.



Vielleicht hab ich dich nicht richtig verstanden, aber genauso misst jedes Multimeter den Strom...

Ein unbekannter Strom fliesst durch einen bekannten Widerstand (heißt dann Shunt), die Spannung über dieses Widerstand wird gemessen und dann kann man den unbekannten Strom ausrechnen.

Natürlich kommt es dabei zu einem Beeinflussung des Stromkreises

Es gibt andere Messverfahren die keinen Widerstand im Stromkreis brauchen, die aber wieder andere Nachteile haben...

Ampere – Wikipedia

Ampere war "früher" defeniert als Kraft zweier Leiter, nix mit Fließgeschwindigkeit...

Heute ist die Definition Ladungen pro Zeiteinheit Durchfluss, wie schnell ist dafür auch egal...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard oder GPU kann das?


De facto alle aktuellen - zumindest näherungsweise.
Konkret konnte ich Verbrauch in Watt und Stromstärke in Ampere bei AMD Karten (R9 290, R9 Fury und RX Vega 56) via GPU-Z auslesen. 
Bei Intel Mainboards (Z170 und Z370) konnte ich ein Limit für die Stromstärke im UEFI definieren - macht nur Sinn, wenn das Mainboard dieses auch überprüfen und eingreifen kann.
Bei NVidia (GTX 1060, GTX 1080 und RTX2070) konnte ich nur den Verbrauch auslesen.
Aber mal allgemein gesprochen - wenn nicht mathematisch über Spannung und Stromstärke, wie sonst kann der Verbrauch ermittelt werden?

Die Boost-Mechanismen müssen ja sowohl Verbrauch, als auch Temperatur berücksichtigen.
Deswegen ja die auch die häufige Frage, welche Custom Variante einer Grafikkarte für Wasserkühlung am besten geeignet ist.
Am besten in dem Sinne des höchsten TDP Limits für OC, da das heutzutage immer häufiger kaum angehoben werden kann. 
Die Temperatur ist unter Wasser ja kein Thema...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> De facto alle aktuellen - zumindest näherungsweise.
> Konkret konnte ich Verbrauch in Watt und Stromstärke in Ampere bei AMD Karten (R9 290, R9 Fury und RX Vega 56) via GPU-Z auslesen.


Gefällt mir, und klingt interessant. 
Meine 1080ti kann es nicht, typisch NV. Haben ja noch nicht mal eine Überwachung(Temp) für Spawa und VRAM.


fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Bei Intel Mainboards (Z170 und Z370) konnte ich ein Limit für die Stromstärke im UEFI definieren - macht nur Sinn, wenn das Mainboard dieses auch überprüfen und eingreifen kann.


Bei mir fehlt es, aber wahrscheinlich zu alt.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Aber mal allgemein gesprochen - wenn nicht mathematisch über Spannung und Stromstärke, wie sonst kann der Verbrauch ermittelt werden?


Daher stell sich mit die Frage, mein Mainboard hat keine Stromstärke Überwachung, aber HWInfo zeigt bei CPU(alter FX) CPU-Power in Watt an. Wie soll das gehen? 
Der FX, das Board, haben niemals diese Funktion.
Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, wo HWInfo diese Info her hat???


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Bei Intel Mainboards (Z170 und Z370) konnte ich ein Limit für die Stromstärke im UEFI definieren


Ist mit meinem Asus Z390 Hero Board auch möglich.


----------



## DOcean (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die "W" deiner 1080ti kannst du nicht auslesen, die GPU wird sie aber haben, schließlich muss sie ja den Boost steuern...

Was und wie gut der Wert in HW Info jeweils ist, ist schwierig zu sagen... das können auch nur Schätzwerte sein....


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit HW Info 64 und RTSS konnte ich den Verbrauch meiner 1080ti in Watt im Spiel anzeigen lassen.
Da Nvidia die Shunt-Widerstände auf 12V benutzt, nehme ich an dass der gemessene Wert ziemlich genau ist.
Wie es akutell mit HWinfo64 ist, werde ich heute Abend mal testen.

Edit:
danke Gordon
Das ist seltsam, denn es funktionierte mal.
Hatte hier sogar Screenshots damit hochgeladen.

Ich zitiere mich mal selber. In dem Zitat sind Screenshots mit dem Verbaucht der Karte in Watt.


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da das Bild der NV.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo HWInfo, HWMonitor und vergleichbare Tools die Sensordaten auslesen und wie genau die Daten sind, ist nicht immer klar.
Ein älteres HWinfor-Release titelte beispielsweise: "HWinfo now monitors GPU CHip Power (*estimated*) for AMD Hawaii and later GPUs"
Ein entsprechender Sreenshot  einer AMD GPU, vermutlich Hawaii-Chip: LINK
Umgekehrt ist es auch nicht unwarscheinlich, dass im BIOS / UEFI nur ein Bruchteil der verfügbaren Sensorinformationen darstellt und denn konfigurierbar ist. 

Um den (warscheinlich recht genauen, da für die Boost-Steuerung der Karte verantwortlichen) Verbrauch deiner GTX 1080 ti auszulesen - probier's mal mit GPU-Z, Reiter "Sensors".


----------



## brooker (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wir sind hier schon ganz schön lange offtopic unterwegs. Ich schlage einen neuen Fred mit Umzug der Beiträge oder ein Zurückkehren zur WaKü vor


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos über, Wasserkühler für den 570er Chipsatz?
Denn ich will keinen 3 cm Lüfter mit 5500 Umdrehungen im PC haben. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ein AM4 Kühler, folglich passen auch alle Kühler die es bereits gibt für AM4.
Monoblock gibt es keine und die kommen meist auch immer viel später raus.


----------



## DARPA (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er fragt nach Kühlern für den PCH


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es gibt Monoblock Kühler für 470er Chipsätze von EK-WB. Spezielle Kühler für PCH ist immer etwas rar, bis auf die Universelle Kühler die selbst angepasst werden müssen und Monoblock wird es sicherlich auch irgendwann geben.


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es gibt Monoblock Kühler für 470er Chipsätze von EK-WB. Spezielle Kühler für PCH ist immer etwas rar, bis auf die Universelle Kühler die selbst angepasst werden müssen und Monoblock wird es sicherlich auch irgendwann geben.



Alternativ zum Warten auf die "offiziellen" Lösungen: Das Board zu LiquidExtasy schicken und einen schönen FullCover anfertigen lassen. 
Ich bin echt stark am überlegen dort was für mein Brett machen zu lassen... ^^

Edit:
Sowas in der Art.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenne es von Alphacool her, aber dort ist es ein Antrag und da kann man nicht einfach mal so eine Grafikkarte einsenden, da sie es auch nicht mit allen Grafikkarten machen. Das ganze muss sich am ende auch für den Hersteller lohnen, da sie davon profitieren wollen später auch genug Kühler verkaufen zu können. Keiner wird daher einfach mal so dir ein gefallen tun und das ganze auf Null Basis mal kurz für dich herstellen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Alternativ zum Warten auf die "offiziellen" Lösungen: Das Board zu LiquidExtasy schicken und einen schönen FullCover anfertigen lassen.
> Ich bin echt stark am überlegen dort was für mein Brett machen zu lassen... ^^
> 
> Edit:
> Sowas in der Art.


Macht der noch was? Um die Firma ist es sehr ruhig geworden und Lieferzeit ist sehr hoch. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Macht der noch was? Um die Firma ist es sehr ruhig geworden und Lieferzeit ist sehr hoch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Ein Kollege hat vor kurzem erst eine Anfrage gestellt und prompt eine positive Antwort bekommen. 
Ich hab mir da noch nie was geholt, also leider keine Ahnung wie es aktuell mit den Wartezeiten aussieht...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie ich meine 1080ti gekauft haben, hatt ich das Problem:


> Leider kann die offizielle Produktion, und die Bestellannahme nicht wie geplant im September wieder aufgenommen werden. Offiziell geht es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen frühestens ab Frühjahr 2019 wieder los. Alle noch offenen Bestellungen sollen im Oktober ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Euer Liquid Extasy Team


Meine Mail wurde nie beantwortet, da war ich dann unsicher geworden.


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie ich meine 1080ti gekauft haben, hatt ich das Problem:
> 
> Meine Mail wurde nie beantwortet, da war ich dann unsicher geworden.



Ah ok. Da war ich wohl noch nicht im Genuss einer WaKü und hatte das dementsprechend nicht auf dem Schirm... 
Mein Kollege hat mir grad mitgeteilt, dass er nur noch die Kühler vom Brett nimmt und das Teil dann auf die Reise schickt. Der gute Mann bei LE scheint aktuell also wieder im Geschäft zu sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tolle Infos von Aquasuite: Neues Update da: X.1
Ich kann es nicht updaten, erst wenn ich bezahle (Lizenz)


----------



## DARPA (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist ja jetzt schon länger so. 

Ich finds ok. Die bestehende Version läuft. Wenn man an neuen Features interessiert ist, kauft man ne Lizenz und kanns wieder dauerhaft nutzen. 
Support kostet leider auch. Erst recht in Deutschland.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, was sollst.... hatte jetzt über zwei Jahre nichts fürs Update bezahlen müssen wegen neuer Hardware.
Man gibt so sehr viel für den PC aus, da kommt es auf diese 9.90 Euro auch nicht mehr mit an. Dafür bekommt man auch regelmäßig neue Versionen wo was verbessert wurde oder Bugs behoben werden.

Habe es daher vorhin dazu gekauft und wieder aktuell.
Wer nichts aktuelles haben möchte muss ja nicht updaten und was bezahlen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So leute, mit der Neuen Aquasuite X.1 kann man bei keiner gültigen Lizenz, nichts mehr auslesen oder machen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Langsam finde ich es eine Frechheit von Aquacomputer.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Darfst auch nicht installieren wenn du die Lizenz dazu nicht gekauft hast.
Was du machen kannst ist alles zu sichern und auch deine Seiten nicht vergessen und dann neu installieren.
Hierbei dann deine letzte Version auswählen die du noch genutzt hast.

Du hast laut Aquasuite auch keine Gültige Lizenz mehr, die letzte die du hattest ist am 31.05.2019 abgelaufen.
Andernfalls bist du hier falsch und solltest Aqua Computer kontaktieren.

Im übrigem habe ich nun auch ein Strommesser angeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Im übrigem hatte sich damals mit meiner Aquastream Ultimate ein Fehler eingeschlichen, denn statt zwei Jahre Lizenzfrei hatte ich nur ein Jahr drauf bekommen. Eine Mails mit Aqua Computer konnte das ganze am ende beheben.


----------



## HisN (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du könntest die HT-Kerne in eine 2. Zeile zum jeweiligen Haupt-Kern packen, dann wird das OSD nicht so lang.
Muss man halt mit Prime auf einem Kern mal kurz austesten welcher HT-Kern zu welchem Haupt-Kern gehört (der AB ist da scheinbar nicht so genau, jedenfalls bei mir).

Fällt mir gerade so auf^^


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Stört mich aber auch nicht und ich habe das OSD ja nicht immer an, nur für Tests und kann sie ja auch ausblenden.
Aber danke trotzdem für dein guten Hinweis. 

Habe sie aber auch lieber so untereinander damit ich sie besser im Auge gehalten kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte,dass die Aquastream XT nicht in den Entlüftungsmodus wechselt? Die XT ist per Usb und per Aquabus mit einem Aquero 6 Pro verbunden und wird auch durch dieses gesteuert. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen?Die Xt ist eingeschaltet und ich stecke den Jumper auf ext/Temp. Normal sollte sich die Pumpe dann abschalten und bis 100% last gehen und dann wieder abschalten, nur das tut sie leider nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht mal direkt im Forum Aqua Computer mal fragen, die kennen sich da besser mit der Pumpe aus. Ich selbst habe die Ultimate und die hat kein Jumper mehr sondern wird entweder direkt aus der Aquasuite oder übers OSD-Display gestartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal direkt im Forum Aqua Computer mal fragen, die kennen sich da besser mit der Pumpe aus. Ich selbst habe die Ultimate und die hat kein Jumper mehr sondern wird entweder direkt aus der Aquasuite oder übers OSD-Display gestartet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Problem gelöst, man muss die Pumpe ausschalten und den Stecker von der Aquabusschnittstelle abziehen. Dann schaltet man die Pumpe ein und setzt den Jumper, nach ~ 10 Sekunden geht diese in den Entlüftungsmodus. Bei der XT geht der Entlüftungsmodus(Softwareseitig) bis Aquasuite 4.72 oder Jumper.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Aquaero 6 LT ist verreckt. 

Zwar komme ich in der Aquasuite noch drauf und es werden mir auch die Temperatursensoren angezeigt die ich daran angeschlossen habe, aber ich kann keine Lüfter mehr regeln. Die Lüfter drehen nicht mehr und sobald ich sie höher stellen möchte schaltet der Port wegen Überlastung ab. Das geschieht sogar mit einem Anschluss wo keine Lüfter angeschlossen sind.

Habe nun Aqua Computer dazu angeschrieben, aber das ganze wird wenn nur unter Kulanz laufen, da letzten Monat am 29. die zwei Jahre Gewährleistung vorbei sind. Mir ist auch nicht bekannt wie lange Garantie drauf gegeben wird, da mir natürlich der Unterschied zwischen der Gewährleistung und der Garantie bekannt ist.

Werde mir aber kein neuen Aquaero kaufen, lief zwar sehr gut und ich war damit immer sehr zufrieden aber mein Board bringt hierzu alles mit was ich brauche und ich kann hiermit auch per Wassertemperatur regeln lassen. War zwar jetzt etwas aufwendig die ganzen Lüfterkürven zu bestimmen und so hin zu bekommen wie ich es gerne haben möchte, aber es geht auch. Mit dem Aquaero war es aber etwas einfacher.

Anschließen kann ich ans Mainboard 3x Temperatursensoren und ich kann diese auch zum Regeln der Lüfter auswählen und ich habe dann noch ein Port mit dabei was sogar auf höhere Last ausgelegt ist. Hiermit kann ich 3A und 35Watt insgesamt anschließen und auch ein Temperatursensor zur Regelung bestimmen. Daran habe ich auch meine 9 Lüfter vom Mora angeschlossen. Es ist sogar möglich das ich die Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur anlaufen lasse.

Läuft soweit auch ganz gut.

Eine Wassertemperatur über die Aquastuite habe ich aber trotzdem noch, da ich an meiner Aquastream auch ein Temperatursensor mit anschließen kann. Mein Durchflusssensor ist auch an der Pumpe angeschlossen, damit ich das ganze auch noch mit der Aquasuite weiterhin mit dabei habe. Denn das Mainboard würde sogar dafür ein Anschluss mitbringen.

Mals schauen was Aqua Computer dazu meint.
Vielleicht habe ich Glück und sie tauschen auf Kulanz aus.


----------



## micindustries (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen.
Ich find es sehr interessant, wie die Unterstützung für WaKü-Komponenten seitens der Boardhersteller in den letzten Jahren stetig größer geworden ist. Für mich ist das aquaero momentan aber noch die angenehmere Lösung, und werde es weiternutzen solange es läuft


----------



## TheAbyss (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Beileid, ich kann das gut nachempfinden. Auch mein Board hätte die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten, bin aber trotzdem froh den AE6 zu haben. Drücke dir die Daumen. Mein System ist fertig und auch getestet. Ich werde am WE die finalen Bilder einstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie es aussieht ist wohl die Endstufe was die Lüfter mit Spannung versorgt defekt, ich denke sogar das wenn die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil beziehen würde der AE6 noch die Lüfter regeln würde. Hierzu habe ich heute morgen auch mein Molex Stecker ausgemessen und ich bekomme je nachdem wie ich messe auch die 12v, 7v, 5v gemessen. Also ist mit dem Netzteil und dem Kabel alles in Ordnung, da meine Überlegung war das der AE6 keine Spannung bekommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





micindustries schrieb:


> Dann drück ich mal die Daumen.
> Ich find es sehr interessant, wie die Unterstützung für WaKü-Komponenten seitens der Boardhersteller in den letzten Jahren stetig größer geworden ist. Für mich ist das aquaero momentan aber noch die angenehmere Lösung, und werde es weiternutzen solange es läuft


Das ganze läuft mit dem Mainboard genauso gut und normalerweise ist es so auch gut. Mit dem AE6 war es halt komfortabler da alles über die Aquasuite lief. Mit dem Mainboard muss ich das ganze über das Uefi oder der AI Sutie 3 regeln. Wobei ich es am ende über die AI Suite 3 bestimmt habe und festgestellt habe das ich dieses Programm dazu nicht mit starten lassen muss. Es reicht schon aus das ich es einmal damit bestimme und dann laden die Einstellungen von selbst wenn ich mein System starte.

Anmerken muss ich aber das diese Funktion und Anschlüsse nicht jedes Board mit sich bring. Mein Mainboard gehört ja schon der höheren Preisklasse dazu und war mit 300 Euro auch nicht ganz so billig. Mein Aquaero hatte ich aber noch mit meinem vorherigem Board verbaut und dieses hatte nichts zum anschließen um eine Wasserkühlung auch mit Bordmitteln mit regeln zu lassen. Mit meinem neuen Maiboard hatte ich daher einfach alles wie es war übernommen und das ganze weiterhin mit dem Aquaero 6 verbunden gehabt.

EDIT:

Über die Aquasuite kann ich auch Temperaturen der Sensoren und auch die Lüfterdrehzahlen selbst abgreifen und anzeigen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nutze aber als realer Wert die Temperatur was ich über meine Pumpe angeschlossen habe, da dieser Temperatursensor schon kalibriert ist und die richtige Wassertemperatur anzeigt. Die anderen Zwei übers Board zeigen etwa 2 Grad zu viel an und ich kann diese nicht kalibrieren. Zumindest habe ich hierzu bisher nichts gefunden. Zur Regelung ist es aber egal, da ich die Lüfter zwar nach diesen Sensoren bestimmt habe aber habe dabei die Wassertemperatur was über meine Pumpe angeschlossen ist beachtet.

Die Wassertemperatur übers Mainboard angeschlossen zeigt auch immer nur volle Werte an, also die Komma Zahlen werden hierbei nicht mit angezeigt. Auf dem Bild werden sie daher mit 2-3 Grad zu viel angezeigt und auch identisch. Aber der Sensor Out musste momentan etwa 0,5 Grad weniger drauf haben.

Das ganze ist aber dennoch nicht perfekt, da ich hierzu HWInfo im Hintergrund laufen lassen muss. Daher habe ich hierzu jetzt zwar die Datenquellen bezogen um meine Grafiken wieder so zu haben wie sie zuvor waren, aber HWInfo kann ich nicht ständig im Hintergrund mit laufen lassen da es die LED Beleuchtung meiner Arbeitsspeicher stört und diese nicht mehr gesteuert werden und irgendwas willkürlich dann ausgeben. Für Prüfungszwecke wo ich mal HWInfo mit laufen lasse ist es aber ok.


----------



## ForceScout (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wäre dann vielleicht der kleine Quadro ne Alternative?
Benutze den mittlerweile länger und bin eigentlich super zufrieden!
Irgendwann ging aber plötzlich die Ambilight beleuchtung nicht mehr... Zwei Monate Später (Ohne Update!) klappt es wieder


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein kaufen tue ich nichts mehr, die Lüfter laufen ja jetzt genauso gut wie zuvor auch, nur ist diese ganze Spielerei über die Aquasuite halt jetzt nicht mehr mit dabei, da alle Lüfter ja weiterhin per Wassertemperatur gesteuert werden. Das Mainboard bringt hier auch alles mit, auch wenn es nicht so perfekt ist wie mit dem Aquaero ist das Resultat am ende wo es real drauf ankommt das selbe.

Aus diesem Grund wenn ich den AE6 vermissen sollte dann würde ich mir auch diesen wieder kaufen.
Aber momentan sehe ich wegen etwas Spielerei mittels Aquasuite nicht ein 100 Euro auszugeben. Wie bereits geschrieben kaufte ich mir den Aquaero auch zu der Zeit als mein altes Board zum regeln einer Wasserkühlung nichts mit dabei hatte. Zudem könnte ich auch über meine Aquastream Pumpe PWM Lüfter anschließen, aber dann müsste ich alle Lüfter zugleich über nur ein Anschluss betreiben. Über meinem Mainboard habe ich sie aber immer noch getrennt je nach Radiator und Lüfter Art. Zudem wollte ich jetzt auch sehen wie gut sich das ganze übers Mainboard regeln lässt und es ist im Grunde auch ganz ok und auch ausreichend.

Habe es heute nochmals versucht und hatte nur Molex und USB angeschlossen und nun bekomme ich angezeigt das der Stromkabel nicht eingesteckt wäre. Molexstecker war aber drin und ich habe die Spannung sogar auf der Rückseite der Platine direkt über die Lötpunkte gemessen und die Spannung hat jedenfalls angelegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuvor war es so das die Ports Notabgeschaltet haben als würden sie überlastet werden und hierbei konnte ich sehen das keine Spannung anlagt und diese Notabschaltung geschah sobald versucht wurde mehr Spannung anzulegen. Denn per PWM müssten die Lüfter normalerweise die ganze Zeit 12v anliegen haben und per Spannung gingen sie sofort in die Notabschaltung sobald Spannung drauf kommen sollte.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht ist wohl die Endstufe was die Lüfter mit Spannung versorgt defekt, ich denke sogar das wenn die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil beziehen würde der AE6 noch die Lüfter regeln würde. Hierzu habe ich heute morgen auch mein Molex Stecker ausgemessen und ich bekomme je nachdem wie ich messe auch die 12v, 7v, 5v gemessen. Also ist mit dem Netzteil und dem Kabel alles in Ordnung, da meine Überlegung war das der AE6 keine Spannung bekommt.



Gegeben dem Fall, dass es dir bei deinem Aquaero wirklich die Mosfets zerschossen hat und du keinen Ersatz bekommst, dann könnte man die Dinger auch selber tauschen. Üblicherweise bekommst bei Reichelt/Conrad recht günstig welche die du dann einlöten kannst. Da ist auch nicht viel dabei, wenn man nicht gerade zwei zittrige, linke Hände hat.  

Ich hab auch das AE6LT, allerdings ist es bei mir momentan recht verbaut und ich müsste meinen kompletten Rechner auseinander nehmen um da ran zu kommen. Hab schon danach gesucht, aber leider noch nichts gefunden an dem man die verbauten Teile festmachen könnte.

Vielleicht ist der Support ja so nett und hilft dabei weiter? Ich denke zumindest, dass es einen Versuch wert wäre.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Elektriker bekommt es bestimmt hin, solche feine Lötarbeiten sind nichts für mich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten regelt mein Hero die Lüfter genauso gut wie zuvor mit dem Aquaero.

Muss daher kein Aquaero mehr verbaut haben. Das die Temperatursensoren etwa 2 Grad zu viel anzeigen ist auch nicht schlimm, da ich ein dritten Temperatursensor was ich auch im Loop verbaut habe an meiner Aquastream dran habe und diese Wassertemperatur korrekt angezeigt wird und ich bisher ehe immer diese Temperatur beachtet habe. Dadurch habe ich zwar die Lüfter bezüglich der Temperatursensoren was ans Mainboard angeschlossen sind beziehen müssen aber so das die Drehzahlen mit meiner echten Wassertemperatur wie früher anliegen.

Das ganze konnte ich auch nachstellen in dem ich ein Kühlschrank Thermometer ins Gehäuse gestellt habe und die Temperatur im Gehäuse gemessen habe, da ich dort auch ein Temperatursensor mit verbaut habe was am T-Sensor des Mainboards angeschlossen ist.

Aqua Computer habe ich mittlerweile per Mail und auch im Forum angeschrieben, da ich nicht einfach das Teil zusenden möchte da die zwei Jahre um sind. Bisher gab es aber keine Rückantwort.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist Wochenende, da wird keiner Antworten. Bleibt doch mal geschmeidig und warte mal ab, wie Aqua Computer reagiert. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja nee ist schon klar... ich habe es ehe nicht eilig. 
Hatte jetzt auch nicht erwartet das am Wochenenden eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bilder des fertigen Primos sind jetzt live. System läuft problemlos und sehr kühl mit der Fläche... etwa 3-4 Grad über Raum bei Last.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IICARUS ich habe einen aquaero 5 Pro im Einsatz, mit fast 800h Gesamtlaufzeit!
Was ich beim Aquaero 5 besser finde, ist der Kühler. 
Dieser hat Kühlrippen, was beim 6er komplett fehlt.


----------



## claster17 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was ich beim Aquaero 5 besser finde, ist der Kühler.
> Dieser hat Kühlrippen, was beim 6er komplett fehlt.



Der 6er erzeugt auch kaum Abwärme, daher ist in den meisten Fällen auch kein Kühler nötig. Hab bei mir den schwarzen "Kühler" auch nur wegen der Optik drauf. Im Betrieb bleibt alles kalt.
Für Ausnahmeszenarien kann man den (Luft-/Wasser-) Kühler des 5er auf den des 6er schrauben.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der unterschied zw Aquero5 und 6 liegt in der Regelstufe.
 Das 5er nutzt nichts anderes als fette Mosfets. Sprich, regel ich auf Kanal X diesen auf 50% runter, dann werden die restlichen 50% über den Mosfet abgeführt = Wärme.
 Das 6er nutzt vereinfacht einen „logischen Schalter“ bei den Ausgängen(auch ein Grund warum dieser nie Volle 12 Volt erreicht)
 Der riesen Vorteil dabei, man kann viel mehr Leistung pro Kanal schalten weil man fast nichts an Verlustleistung erzeugt. So einen ähnlichen Ansatz hatte damals schon der aller erste Heatmaster von Alphacool. Leider habe sie ihn dann nicht mehr supported. Rein von der HW war er seiner Zeit voraus.  

 Zu den erwähnten Reparaturmaßnamen, kommt drauf an welche Bauteile wirklich hinüber sind.
 Einen Schaltplan wir man von Aquacomputer sicher nicht bekommen.
 Bezüglich der Bauteile, es kommt drauf an welches, weil auf der Printplatte sehe ich sehr viele SMD-Bauteile verbaut.Da braucht man unweigerlich einen speziellen SMD-Lötkolben mit variabler Hitzeinstellung und viel Flussmittel   Solange der Hauptchip nichts abbekommen hat, lässt sich das alles locker reparieren.
 Das müsste ein guter Elektroniker locker hinbekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir hatte ich auch nur aus Optische Gründe ein Kühlkörper drauf.

Von AC bekam ich damals auch die Antwort das beim AE6 kein Kühler notwendig ist, aber mit Kühler natürlich noch besser wäre.
Was den Defekt angeht lässt sich der AE6 noch in der Aquasuite aufrufen, nur meint es nun das keine Spannung angeschlossen wäre. Das kann ich aber ausschließen da ich das ganze auch schon ausgemessen habe und 12v anlag. Zudem habe ich auch ein ganz neues Molex-Kabel an einem neuen Port am Netzteil versucht was ich wegen nicht brauchen die ganze Zeit verstaut hatte.

Die Temperaturen waren auch immer steht gut, da die Aquasuite sie auch mit ausgibt.
Hier mal ein altes Bild aus der Zeit als es noch verbaut war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über 500-600 U/min bin ich normalerweise auch nicht drüber gekommen.

Was das reparieren angeht ist es nicht mein Fach.
Nicht nur das ich kein solches Löt Werkzeug habe, ich habe dazu auch nicht die Kenntnisse.
Wenn ich mich daran versuche ist es mit Sicherheit dann Schrott...


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe heute eine neue Wärmeleitpaste bekommen. Heißt Kingpin und soll angeblich echt gut sein. Hat die schon jemand mal getestet ?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir zumindest in diesem Testbericht in einem Test gut gelistet.
Das grosse Waermeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017) – igor sLAB


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir zumindest in diesem Testbericht in einem Test gut gelistet.
> Das grosse Waermeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017) – igor sLAB



gut aber in dem Test ist auch die Kryonaut angeblich einer der besten Pasten und das kann ich sowas von gar nicht unterschreiben. Und du wie ich weiß auch nicht 
Bleibt wohl nur eins, selbst probieren.. 
Werde ich die Tage mal testen.


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Der unterschied zw Aquero5 und 6 liegt in der Regelstufe.
> Das 5er nutzt nichts anderes als fette Mosfets. Sprich, regel ich auf Kanal X diesen auf 50% runter, dann werden die restlichen 50% über den Mosfet abgeführt = Wärme.
> Das 6er nutzt vereinfacht einen „logischen Schalter“ bei den Ausgängen(auch ein Grund warum dieser nie Volle 12 Volt erreicht)
> Der riesen Vorteil dabei, man kann viel mehr Leistung pro Kanal schalten weil man fast nichts an Verlustleistung erzeugt. So einen ähnlichen Ansatz hatte damals schon der aller erste Heatmaster von Alphacool. Leider habe sie ihn dann nicht mehr supported. Rein von der HW war er seiner Zeit voraus.
> ...



das muss ich mal meinen Senf zu abgeben.... 

Grundsätzlich kann man einen 3-Pin Lüfter auf 2 Arten regeln, einmal per Spannungslevel (es kommen einfach weniger Volt am Lüfter an) und einmal per PWM (die 12V werden schnell an und aus geschaltet der Lüfter "sieht" weniger Volt)

Beides kann man mit MOSFETs erzeugen (und wird man in den meisten Fällen auch).

Fall 1 (nicht PWM), der FET wird als variabler Widerstand betrieben (Analog Betrieb) -> viel Verlustleistung (=Wärme) am FET

Fall 2 (PWM), der FET wird als Schalter betrieben -> keine bis wenig Verlustleistung (=Wärme) am FET

Jetzt kann ich die Erzeugung der Spannung im Fall 1, wiederrum mit einem Step-Down Wandler den ich einstellen kann erledigen -> wenig Verlustleistung am FET

Auch ein "logischer Schalter" ist nichts anderes wie ein FET 

@Löten
einen speziellen Lötkolben braucht es nicht unbedingt kommt immer drauf an welche Teile kaputt sind, häufig reicht auch eine feine Spitze...
(Es gibt welche die können mit einem Dachrinnenlötkolben SMD Löten, gehör ich auch nicht dazu)


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe jetzt Rückmeldung von AC.

Es war vorherzusehen das hier nichts mehr unternommen wird da ich aus der Gewährleistungspflicht raus bin. Soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe vergeben Sie ehe keine Garantieleistung sondern nur die Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren. Sie bieten mir in diesem Sinn nur an das ich kostenpflichtig das Teil einsenden kann und sofern überhaupt noch repariert werden kann eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur die geringer als ein Neukauf ausfallen würde.

Werde aber kein Geld ausgeben und so sende ich nichts ein, da alles Funktionell genauso gut mit dem Mainboard läuft.
Mit dem Aquaero war es halt komfortabler alles über die Aquasuite regeln und überwachen zu können. Überwachen kann ich übers Mainboard auch mit der Aquasuite nur muss ich dazu HWInfo verwenden. Andere Funktionen was der Aquaero auch mit bietet habe ich nie verwendet so das ich diese auch nicht brauche.

Zumindest werde ich jetzt erstmals nichts unternehmen.

Gruß Gero


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IICARUS was für eine Frechheit. Kulanz hätte ich hier erhofft, aber anscheid ist Aquacomputer auch mittlerweile vom Community-Unternehmen zum geldgierigen Kapitalistischen Unternehmen umgeschwängt.
Das eintäuscht mich sehr und werden ich natürlich bei WaKü-Systemberatung mit einfließen lassen.
Wenn man überlegt, das Aquacomputer für deren Softwaresupport(Update+Firmware) 10€ im Jahr wollen und dann kein Kulanz existiert ist das einfach zum 
Aber wie man sieht wird man immer eines besseren belehrt.
Daher stimme ich dir ganz zu, mit keinen neukauf zu Aquacomputer Produkte.
Mitlerweile können viel Boards die selbe Funktion und da ist der Softwaresupport(Update+Firmware) gratis.

Daher Aquacomputer FAIL!


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe das ganze jetzt selbst mal ausgemessen und ich habe wahrscheinlich den defekt auch gefunden.
Ich würde es auch gerne versuchen selbst zu reparieren, aber ich finde die richtigen Kondensatoren nicht.


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und zwar scheinen die zwei Kondesatoren wie auf dem Bild zu sehen defekt, haben kein Durchgang.
> Zudem scheint der G5V-1 5DCSignalrelais auch defekt zu sein, da an einer Seite etwas aufgequollen ist und auch kein Durchgang hat.



Es wäre sehr gut wenn die Kondensatoren keinen Durchgang haben, das ist ihre Funktion bei Gleichstrom! (was dein Multimerter zum Messen nimmt)


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> IICARUS was für eine Frechheit. Kulanz hätte ich hier erhofft, aber anscheid ist Aquacomputer auch mittlerweile vom Community-Unternehmen zum geldgierigen Kapitalistischen Unternehmen umgeschwängt.
> Das eintäuscht mich sehr und werden ich natürlich bei WaKü-Systemberatung mit einfließen lassen.
> Wenn man überlegt, das Aquacomputer für deren Softwaresupport(Update+Firmware) 10€ im Jahr wollen und dann kein Kulanz existiert ist das einfach zum
> Aber wie man sieht wird man immer eines besseren belehrt.
> ...



Ich muss dir dort leider anteilig widersprechen, die AS mit einer Board-Software zu vergleichen hinkt meiner Ansicht nach etwas. Die Software ist ja auch kein Abo, und man bekommt 2 Jahre bei Kauf der Hardware dazu, insofern ist bei dem Umfang der AS im Vergleich doch echt ein faires Stück Software, denn sie hört ja nicht nach Ende des Support-Zeitraums auf zu laufen. Richtig ist, dass die meisten moderneren Boards mittlerweile eine ähnliche Basis bieten, aber sobald man in Sachen virtuellen Sensoren und Abhängigkeiten der Komponenten ein wenig Zeit investiert, hängt die AS alles andere ab. Braucht man das? Sicher nicht, aber da man die Software zur Hardware dazu bekommt, wüsste ich nicht, warum ich sie nicht nutzen soll. Gerade in Form eines Quadro´s ist Hardware + AS preislich einwandfrei. Ich gebe Dir und auch Gero recht, ob ich mir nach dem Defekt meines AE6 noch einen kaufen würde, wäre fraglich (obwohl mein Board eher älter ist, und nur rudimentär die Sensorik des AE6 ersetzen könnte).

In Sachen Kulanz habe ich gerade mit meiner D5 genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Kostenlos wurde meine D5Next repariert, obwohl sie offenbar mechanisch beschädigt war (Stecker im D5-Gehäuse lose und Gehäuseteil gebrochen). Ich konnte natürlich nicht nachweisen, dass ich sie nicht habe fallen lassen, musste ich aber auch gar nicht, wurde ohne Diskussion 2 Tage später instand gesetzt. Hat mich also lediglich 5 EUR Versand gekostet.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Fanboy oder möchte Werbung machen, aber dein Urteil ist zwar nicht unbegründet, aber zu hart finde ich.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr gut wenn die Kondensatoren keinen Durchgang haben, das ist ihre Funktion bei Gleichstrom! (was dein Multimerter zum Messen nimmt)


Habe insgesamt 6 Kondensatoren auf dem PCB verbaut die alle gleich sind, bei den anderen 4 Kondensatoren konnte ich das ganze durchmessen und mein Multimeter hat auch jedes mal ein Beep ausgegeben, nicht aber bei diesen zwei. Und das ganze konnte ich auch direkt über den Stecker der Spannungsversorgung zu den 4 Kondensatoren prüfen, auch hier gab es jedes mal wenn ich diese Kontakte berührte ein Beep, also ist von Stecker zu den vier Kondensatoren auch eine Verbindung bestanden, auch innerhalb der Kondensatoren über die zwei eigenen Pins. Mit den zwei was ich gekennzeichnet habe jedoch nie, egal ob ich über den Stecker gemessen habe oder direkt über deren zwei Kontakte.

Bin mir daher sicher das diese zwei Kondensatoren nicht mehr in Ordnung sind.


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das was du da geschrieben hast ist leider kompletter Quatsch.... (nicht böse gemeint ist leider so)

Nur weil 4 von 6 BEEP machen heißt das nicht das die andern 2 kaputt sind, genausowenig heißt das die 4 heile sind...

Nochmal wenn du einen Kondensator isoliert (nicht eingebaut) misst MUSS dieser KEINEN BEEP machen. Ein Kondensator der !ausgebaut! BEEP macht ist sicher kaputt!

Nur weil du rechts und links von einem Kondensator misst heißt das nicht das der Strom auch diesen Weg nimmt (bei einem verbautem), wenn 4 BEEP machen hat der Strom einen anderen Weg genommen oder diese sind kaputt! Wie gesagt bei Kondensatoren gilt: KEIN BEEP = Bauteil heile!


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin der Sache nochmals nachgegangen und du hattest vollkommen Recht.
Habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden das das Teil defekt ist und habe es entsorgt, daher ist dieses Thema für mich jetzt beendet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich muss dir dort leider anteilig widersprechen, die AS mit einer Board-Software zu vergleichen hinkt meiner Ansicht nach etwas. Die Software ist ja auch kein Abo, und man bekommt 2 Jahre bei Kauf der Hardware dazu, insofern ist bei dem Umfang der AS im Vergleich doch echt ein faires Stück Software, denn sie hört ja nicht nach Ende des Support-Zeitraums auf zu laufen. Richtig ist, dass die meisten moderneren Boards mittlerweile eine ähnliche Basis bieten, aber sobald man in Sachen virtuellen Sensoren und Abhängigkeiten der Komponenten ein wenig Zeit investiert, hängt die AS alles andere ab. Braucht man das? Sicher nicht, aber da man die Software zur Hardware dazu bekommt, wüsste ich nicht, warum ich sie nicht nutzen soll. Gerade in Form eines Quadro´s ist Hardware + AS preislich einwandfrei. Ich gebe Dir und auch Gero recht, ob ich mir nach dem Defekt meines AE6 noch einen kaufen würde, wäre fraglich (obwohl mein Board eher älter ist, und nur rudimentär die Sensorik des AE6 ersetzen könnte).


Mein Mainboard hat zum Anschlüsse für Temp-Sensoren, die ich auch nur nutze, für das Board.
Leider muss ich die anteilig widersprechen, denn AC gibt keinen 2 Jahre Support auf die Software:


> Neue Geräte erhalten eine Lizenz für die aktuelle Version und die darauf folgende Jahresversion


Macht wenn ich im Juli 2019 ein Gerät kaufe der Software Support bis ende 2020, entspricht keine 2 Jahre.
Das geht gar nicht!
Daher ist das Teil kostet 100€ und ist auf Software angewiesen, daher ist diese Unkulante Lösung für mich FAIL.



TheAbyss schrieb:


> In Sachen Kulanz habe ich gerade mit meiner D5 genau die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Kostenlos wurde meine D5Next repariert, obwohl sie offenbar mechanisch beschädigt war (Stecker im D5-Gehäuse lose und Gehäuseteil gebrochen). Ich konnte natürlich nicht nachweisen, dass ich sie nicht habe fallen lassen, musste ich aber auch gar nicht, wurde ohne Diskussion 2 Tage später instand gesetzt. Hat mich also lediglich 5 EUR Versand gekostet.


War die D5Next noch in der Gewährleistung?
Denn so weit ich lese, ist sie 08.2018 erschienen und hat noch Gewährleistung, daher keine Kulanz.



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Fanboy oder möchte Werbung machen, aber dein Urteil ist zwar nicht unbegründet, aber zu hart finde ich.


Leider finde ich es nicht zu hart, da das Unternehmen sich mit den Lizenz-System Geld verdienen für nichts.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Grunde müssen sie noch nicht mal was innerhalb der Gewährleistung machen, da Gewährleistung bedeutet... ich habe das Teil schon mit einem defekt bekommen. Nach den ersten 6 Monaten ist man selbst in der Beweislast und keiner wird dann noch beweisen können das Teil mit einem defekt bereits erhalten zu haben. In diesem Sinn hat man normalerweise nach 6 Monate Pech wenn was doch defekt geht.

Mit dem Beispiel der D5 Next sehe ich es auch so, denn in meinem Fall waren die zwei Jahre um 20 Tage überschritten.



> Hallo Herr ...,
> 
> die Gewährleistung für unsere Produkte beträgt die gesetzlich vorgegebenen 24 Monate. Eine separate bzw. zeitlich erweiterte Garantie bieten wir nicht an.
> 
> Sie können das Gerät gerne zur Prüfung und ggf. Reparatur einsenden. Ob und welche Kosten anfallen kann ich im Vorfeld nicht sagen da dies vom jeweiligen Schaden abhängt. Sollte eine Reparatur nur kostenpflichtig möglich sein erhalten Sie eine entsprechende Rückmeldung und können sich dann entscheiden, ob diese durchgeführt werden soll. In der Regel ist eine Reparatur (sofern möglich) günstiger als der Neukauf des gleichen Geräts.



Für mich lohnt sich weder eine Reparatur, noch ein Neukauf, da alles läuft und ich auf die Integrierung in die Aquasuite verzichten kann. 

Zum Glück habe ich mich für das Hero Board entschieden was auch alles mit bringt und sogar auch ein Lüfterausgang besitzt womit ich auch meine 9 Lüfter alle zugleich daran betreiben kann. Lässt sich soweit auch nach Wassertemperatur steuern und andere Funktionen vom Aquero habe ich ehe nicht gebraucht und genutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe eine neue Idee zum einfacheren und schöneren Aufbau in meinem System "ausgearbeitet"  Und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören 

Verbaut sind (bzw. werden in naher Zukunft) R5 1600@ 1,4V @ 3,95GHz (Zen 2 8/12 Kerner @ Max OC), RXVega 56 OC + evtl X570 Kühler, falls sowas kommt (Kein Bock auf den kleinen Lüfter da...)

Der Plan war nun mein Enthoo Primo so zu modden, dass ich, ohne den oberen Slot zu belegen, 1x480, 1x 280 und 1x240 Radis drin habe.
Das sollte ja Problemlos reichen, um das Ding auch im Sommer einigermaßen leise kühl zu halten, oder? 
Zumindest mit den 100W/120er ist das ja ez erreicht


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Prinzipiell würde es reichen

Extern mit einem Mora oder so ist keine Option?

Ich habe intern 2x360mm verbaut und es reicht tatsächlich um den 2700x und dir beiden VII zu kühlen

Ein Mora mit Schnellkupplungen wäre dennoch geil


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Idee zum einfacheren und schöneren Aufbau in meinem System "ausgearbeitet"  Und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören
> 
> Verbaut sind (bzw. werden in naher Zukunft) R5 1600@ 1,4V @ 3,95GHz (Zen 2 8/12 Kerner @ Max OC), RXVega 56 OC + evtl X570 Kühler, falls sowas kommt (Kein Bock auf den kleinen Lüfter da...)
> 
> ...



Ja, das reicht und sollte im Primo machbar sein. Oben 480er, Unten 280er und seitlich oder in der Front den 240er. Hast ein bisschen mehr Fläche als ich mit 2x420 intern, was für einen 6700k und 980TI an der Kotzgrenze auch locker gereicht hat, deine HW sollte ungefähr ähnliche Abwärme erzeugen.


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Idee zum einfacheren und schöneren Aufbau in meinem System "ausgearbeitet"  Und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören
> 
> Verbaut sind (bzw. werden in naher Zukunft) R5 1600@ 1,4V @ 3,95GHz (Zen 2 8/12 Kerner @ Max OC), RXVega 56 OC + evtl X570 Kühler, falls sowas kommt (Kein Bock auf den kleinen Lüfter da...)
> 
> ...



Ja, das reicht und sollte im Primo machbar sein. Oben 480er, Unten 280er und seitlich oder in der Front den 240er. Hast ein bisschen mehr Fläche als ich mit 2x420 intern, was für einen 6700k und 980TI an der Kotzgrenze auch locker gereicht hat, deine HW sollte ungefähr ähnliche Abwärme erzeugen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Prinzipiell würde es reichen
> 
> Extern mit einem Mora oder so ist keine Option?
> 
> ...


Mora ist eigentlich keine Option, sonst bräuchte ich ja nicht so ein Monster von Gehäuse 

Aktuell habe ich 1x360, 1x280, 2x240 drin, die Temps sind trotzdem irgendwie *******, vermutlich, weil er unterm tisch steht, und die Abwärme oben wieder reinzieht.
Platz habe ich nicht, um ihn woanders hinzustellen, und im Dachgeschoss wohne ich auch noch


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich liebe meinen Mora 1080 / 360LT  ,   bei diesen Temps . Echt warm heute.  Hab den glaube vor ca 10 Jahren gekauft   xD  ( die Investition hat sich echt gelohnt ...   sowas kauft man nur einmal )  , seit dem ist alles unterWasser


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin mit meinem Mora auch sehr zufrieden.
Mit einer Raumtemperatur von 28°C komme ich momentan auf etwa 32,5°C Wassertemperatur unter Last und das mit etwa 550-600 U/min der Lüfter.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

jaman  ^^  ,   ich hab mir damals die Noiseblocker M12-S1 geholt .....  in Etappen ,   erst 4 ...dann die restlichen 5  ^^    der Preis 20€ war in dem Sinne OK  ,    weil die "schnurren" bzw drehen nach ca 10 jahren immernoch !

Das war eigentlich das Teure an der Wasserkühlung  200€ für Lüfter  crazy .....  aber ich brauch keine Lüftersteuerung für 100€ oder irgendeinen SoftwareschnickschnacK

ka,  wie lange die noch laufen   ,  aber denk mal 10 Jahre


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den MoRa schließe ich ja nicht aus, aber so lange ich an meinem Big-Tower hänge, macht es ja keinen Sinn, da noch was daneben stellen 
aber so lange die ganzen Midi-Tower einfach nur ******* aussehen und so restriktiv sind, kommt das nicht in die tüte, das Gehäuse zu tauschen


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja jetzt 2x420 + 1080er Nova.. leider sind meine Raumtemps schon jenseits 30, habe aber ebenso etwa 4-5 Grad Delta zwischen Raumluft und Wasser. Beides steht ebenso unterm Schreibtisch (ein Primo auf dem Tisch wäre auch arg speziell).  Das nächste System wird wohl ein Nova-only Loop, ich finde, wenn man die internen Radiatoren einspart, kann man auch in nem netten Midi-Tower (Luxe2 wenns denn endlich erhältlich ist) ganz nette Sachen basteln.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Hw ist jetzt nicht extrem „hitzig“ aber nach dem Einbau eines Moras 360lt, hat sich das Delta schon massiv reduziert (wie man sieht bringt nur Fläche etwas, auch wenn man nicht so viel Watt abzuführen hat) Verbaute Radiatoren - Magic Cool 140+360(intern, durch die geringe Drehzahl sind die fast nutzlos)  Extern: Airplex radical 2/420, Phobya 200,Mora-360 LT  (Alle Lüfter auf 500 - 600rpm außer Mora → 350 bis 400rpm)
 Delta ~ 5 – 5,5grad – DF knappe 55 bis 60l
 Der Mora hat ~ 4 bis 5 Grad gebracht.
 Das Gehäuse ist ein altes HAF-X, wo ich die Top-Fans gedreht habe und diese nun ausblasend sind.
 Intake der große 220 vorne und der seitliche 200er – auf 3v sind die unhörbar

 Vergleich mit meinem Falt PC – Hw FX6300 oced auf knape 4,75 ghz – 1,5vcore – dicker Phobya 280er - Extern (60cm) push pull config @ 750rpm (arctic p14) – Delta knappe 6 bis 7 Grad


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mora macht viel aus, vor allem hat man viel mehr Spielraum mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Für mich lohnt sich weder eine Reparatur, noch ein Neukauf, da alles läuft und ich auf die Integrierung in die Aquasuite verzichten kann.



Ich hätte den Aquaero trotzdem denen geschickt. Im Fall eines teueren defektes, hättest du nur Versandkosten zahlen müssen. Glaube auch nicht das die Reparatur teuer gewesen wäre. 



> Zum Glück habe ich mich für das Hero Board entschieden was auch alles mit bringt und sogar auch ein Lüfterausgang besitzt womit ich auch meine 9 Lüfter alle zugleich daran betreiben kann. Lässt sich soweit auch nach Wassertemperatur steuern und andere Funktionen vom Aquero habe ich ehe nicht gebraucht und genutzt.



Jeder Lüfter Ausgang deines Boards, kann mindestens 1A / 12W. Von daher hättest du jeden nehmen können 

Hätte auch die Möglichkeit alles über mein Hero zu steuern, aber dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Macht wenn ich im Juli 2019 ein Gerät kaufe der Software Support bis ende 2020, entspricht keine 2 Jahre.



Du hast eine Lizenz für 2 Jahres Versionen. 



> Das geht gar nicht!
> Daher ist das Teil kostet 100€ und ist auf Software angewiesen, daher ist diese Unkulante Lösung für mich FAIL.



Die letzte Version die deine Lizenz beinhaltet, kannst du so lange nutzen wie es dir gefällt. Was daran nun "FAIL" ist, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. 



> Leider finde ich es nicht zu hart, da das Unternehmen sich mit den Lizenz-System Geld verdienen für nichts.



Ist das dein Ernst? Eine derart umfangreiche und gepflegte Software, ist nicht selbstverständlich. 

Niemand wird gezwungen ein Abo oder ähnliches abzuschließen. 

"Für nichts" ist daher einfach nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Aquaero trotzdem denen geschickt. Im Fall eines teueren defektes, hättest du nur Versandkosten zahlen müssen. Glaube auch nicht das die Reparatur teuer gewesen wäre.


Sehe ich anders, da ich von einem gutem Produkt auch erwarte das es etwas länger als 2 Jahre hält. Natürlich kann man mit jedem Produkt Pech haben und so muss es natürlich nicht immer ausfallen. Von Reparierten Geräten halte ich ehe nichts, denn bisher ist alles was ich im Nachhinein mal reparieren lassen habe dann doch wieder defekt gegangen. Daher kaufe ich lieber neu und zahle so lieber die Differenz drauf  und bin mir sicher wieder ein neues Teil zu haben. Daher kommt in meinem Fall eine Reparatur nicht in Frage, vor allem nicht wenn dieses bereist im Vorfeld kostenpflichtig mit eingeräumt wird.

Angenommen die Reparatur hätte mich jetzt 50 Euro gekostet und das Teil hält dadurch wieder nur 6-12 Monate, dann müsste ich dann doch wieder die vollen 99 Euro für ein neues Teil zahlen müssen. Demnach würde ich dann sogar drauf zahlen.

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich da schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wäre die Reparatur kostenlos auf Kulanz gewesen dann hätte ich natürlich reparieren lassen da es mir dann egal gewesen wäre wie lange das Teil dann im Nachhinein hält. Aber das wurde mir im Vorfeld so auch nicht niedergeschrieben.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Jeder Lüfter Ausgang deines Boards, kann mindestens 1A / 12W. Von daher hättest du jeden nehmen können


Ist mir bekannt und da habe ich auch meine anderen Lüfter dran die ich noch verbaut habe. Hätte auch dort meine 9 Lüfter angeschlossen, aber da es doch dazu extra noch ein Anschluss gibt der mehr Leistung anliegen haben darf habe ich natürlich diesen für meine 9 Lüfter verwendet.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Hätte auch die Möglichkeit alles über mein Hero zu steuern, aber dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade


Ich sehe da kein Problem darin, meine Lüfter laufen meist ehe nur mit 500-600 U/min und so wird noch nicht  mal die max. Leistung der Lüfter anliegen sein. Denn passiv Kühler vom Aquaero habe ich ja noch, vielleicht wenn ich mal 100 Euro übrig habe könnte es gut möglich sein das meine momentane Frust dazu verflogen ist und ich mich wieder dazu entscheiden könnte. 

Auf dem Aqua Computer Forum wird nun die Sachlage auch verdreht: Garantiezeit Aquaero 6 LT - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Ich sehe die Formulierung etwas anders wie sie in der Mail geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, da ich von einem gutem Produkt auch erwarte das es etwas länger als 2 Jahre hält. Natürlich kann man mit jedem Produkt Pech haben und so muss es natürlich nicht immer ausfallen. Von Reparierten Geräten halte ich ehe nichts, denn bisher ist alles was ich im Nachhinein mal reparieren lassen habe dann doch wieder defekt gegangen. Daher kaufe ich lieber neu und zahle so lieber die Differenz drauf  und bin mir sicher wieder ein neues Teil zu haben. Daher kommt in meinem Fall eine Reparatur nicht in Frage, vor allem nicht wenn dieses bereist im Vorfeld kostenpflichtig eingeräumt wird.
> 
> Angenommen die Reparatur hätte mich jetzt 50 Euro gekostet und das Teil hält dadurch wieder nur 6-12 Monate, dann müsste ich dann doch wieder die vollen 99 Euro für ein neues Teil zahlen müssen. Demnach würde ich dann sogar drauf zahlen.
> 
> ...



Auf eine Reparatur hast du auch die Gewährleistung  
Hätte gut sein können das sie es sogar kostenlos machen, wollten sich nur nicht vorab festlegen. 



> Ich sehe da kein Problem darin, meine Lüfter laufen meist ehe nur mit 500-600 U/min und so wird noch nicht  mal die max. Leistung der Lüfter anliegen sein. Denn passiv Kühler vom Aquaero habe ich ja noch, vielleicht wenn ich mal 100 Euro übrig habe könnte es gut möglich sein das meine momentane Frust dazu verflogen ist und ich mich wieder dazu entscheiden könnte.



Wenn du nur PWM Lüfter hast, wäre der Quadro die sinnvollere Wahl.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Auf eine Reparatur hast du auch die Gewährleistung
> Hätte gut sein können das sie es sogar kostenlos machen, wollten sich nur nicht vorab festlegen.


Und dann geht laut der Reperaturwerksatt was anderes kaputt und hatte mit der ersten Reparatur nichts zu tun... 

Kennen wir alles... auf eine bereits erfolgte Reparatur versucht man sich dann raus zu reden. Spreche jetzt natürlich nicht von Aqua Computer, aber von anderen Fällen was ich in meinen 49 Jahren bereits als Erfahrung sammeln konnte. Als Leihe kannst du das ehe nicht beweisen, denn dazu müsste schon ein Gutachten erstellt werden, was mehr kostet als würde man sich das Teil direkt neu kaufen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur PWM Lüfter hast, wäre der Quadro die sinnvollere Wahl.


Stimmt schon, ich mag den Quatro aber nicht und wenn dann würde ich mir wieder den Aquaero kaufen.
Das ganze hat bei mir mit Geld wenig zu tun, da ich da nicht auf 50 Euro mehr oder weniger schaue, aber momentan sehe ich es nicht als notwendig an Geld auszugeben wenn ehe bereits alles läuft und sollte ich mich doch wieder dazu entscheiden dann alles oder nichts... 

Und ganz ehrlich, momentan habe ich es auch nicht so mit Aqua Computer, bin schon ein wenig frustriert.
Denn 99 Euro was nur knapp über zwei Jahre hält finde ich dann auch nicht so ohne und ein Hersteller der noch nicht mal eine Herstellergarantie mit anbietet meide ich normalerweise.

Denn Aqua Computer bietet nur die 24 Monate Gewährleistung an, die man nach 6 Monate wegen der Beweisumkehrlast mit der Toilettenspülung runter spülen kann und sich ab diesem Zeitraum ehe nur noch um Kulanz handelt. Mit Kulanz hatte ich jetzt auch nicht gerechnet, aber natürlich darauf gehofft.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du hast eine Lizenz für 2 Jahres Versionen.


Nein hast du nicht:



			
				aquacomputer.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigsten Punkte zum Lizenzsystem:
> Lizenzen werden über den Kauf von Aqua Computer Geräten erworben
> Neue Geräte erhalten eine Lizenz für die aktuelle Version und die darauf folgende Jahresversion
> Kauf von Lizenzen ist aus der aquasuite möglich (Zahlung per PayPal oder Vorkasse)
> ...


Neu: aquasuite Lizenzsystem - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum

So weit ich das lese und es erneut zeige:
Neue Geräte erhalten eine Lizenz für die aktuelle Version und die darauf folgende Jahresversion




Venom89 schrieb:


> Die letzte Version die deine Lizenz beinhaltet, kannst du so lange nutzen wie es dir gefällt. Was daran nun "FAIL" ist, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.


keine Firmware-Updates mehr, das sollt wo reichen.




Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Eine derart umfangreiche und gepflegte Software, ist nicht selbstverständlich.


Bezahlst du für Android, Windows oder iOS jährliche gebühren? Nein also!
Bezahlst du für BIOS-Update (Mainboard,GraKa) oder Firmware-Update für TV? Nein also!
Bezahlst du für Firmware-Update für dein Router/Repeater/Access-Point oder Kabel/Sat Receiver ?
Dies ist auch sehr umfangreiche und nicht sehr einfach, gerade beim Mainboard.
Dann wäre es ja toll, laut deiner aussage, Abo für BIOS-Update Mainboard und GraKa, so wie für die Treiber.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen ein Abo oder ähnliches abzuschließen.


Dann erhält man keine Firmware-Updates mehr, also ist man dazu gezwungen.


----------



## ForceScout (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bezahlst du für Android, Windows oder iOS jährliche gebühren? Nein also!
> Bezahlst du für BIOS-Update (Mainboard,GraKa) oder Firmware-Update für TV? Nein also!
> Bezahlst du für Firmware-Update für dein Router/Repeater/Access-Point oder Kabel/Sat Receiver ?
> Dies ist auch sehr umfangreiche und nicht sehr einfach, gerade beim Mainboard.
> Dann wäre es ja toll, laut deiner aussage, Abo für BIOS-Update Mainboard und GraKa, so wie für die Treiber.



 
Also da bin ich eher auf Venoms Seite.
Die Aquasuite ist eine recht umfangreiche Software. Natürlich könnte man die auch Kostenlos anbieten, aber jetzt so zu tun als würde  AC euch eine Niere für die Software klauen ist auch so lala...
Ich finde 10€/Jahr vollkommen gerechtfertigt für den Nutzen den man davon hat.  Zumal man doch auch die Installierte Softwareversion weiter nutzen kann auch ohne Lizenz.
Für z.B.  ein neues Office Paket wird doch auch bezahlt. 


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Dann erhält man keine Firmware-Updates mehr, also ist man dazu gezwungen.



Oder man benutzt einfach die bestehende Version weiter... 
Ist ja nicht so das mit jeder neuen Version das Rad neu erfunden wird.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Auf dem Aqua Computer Forum wird nun die Sachlage auch verdreht: Garantiezeit Aquaero 6 LT - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum
> Ich sehe die Formulierung etwas anders wie sie in der Mail geschrieben wurde.



Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen... Ich sehe das mehr so wie die anderen aus dem Thread. Evtl hast du da ein wenig mehr aus den Zeilen gelesen als drin stand


Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Grunde habe ich nichts gegen dieses Lizenzsystem da mir bekannt ist was an Arbeit und Mühe in solche Arbeit steckt. Mir sind auch genug Hersteller bekannt die nach einer gewissen Zeit keine aktuelle Software Version oder Firmware mehr anbieten. Dann ist es mir lieber ich zahle was und habe immer die aktuellste Firmware oder Software oder muss halt mit der alten Version auskommen wenn ich nicht dazu bereit bin was zu bezahlen.


----------



## bthight (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Wakü Experten,

Ich benötige als Frischling der Wakü euren Rat.

Ich habe einen Alphacool 420er 30mm Radiator.
Einen Eisblock XPX, sowie einen Bykski GPU Block und eine VPP755.

Die CPU, war auch ohne die GPU im Kreislauf, immer bei ca. 65 Grad C (Prime95).
Mit dem XP3 Light  waren die Temperaturen ähnlich.

Die CPU ist ein Ryzen 2600 @4,05 GHZ 1,3V
Sowie eine 1080ti Mini.

Bei kombinierter Last hat die GPU Maximal 47 Grad im Übertakteten Zustand, bei 30-33 Grad Zimmertemperatur.

Ich frage mich was da los ist.

Die Pumpengeschwindigkeit hat kaum Einfluss.
Die Lüfter (3x140mm Noctua)  laufen sogar auf 1500 rpm.

Ich bin überfragt.
Brauche ich eine direct die Kühlung für die CPU?


----------



## CoLuxe (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei 33 Grad Zimmertemperatur und unter Last mit Prime halte ich die Temperaturen für absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## bthight (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe aber nicht, wo die GPU eine viel höhere TDP hat als die CPU, dass diese Kühler ist.
Die GPU bekommt das von der CPU vorgewärmte Wasser.

Der Unterschied sind gut 20K.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ Gordon
 Ich arbeite im SAS Umfeld und wenn Aquacomputer schlappe 15 Euro für 2 Jahr - Updates verlangt, dann nehme ich das mit Handkuss gerne entgegen.
 Was ich Teilweise im Projektcontrolling an Summen nur für bestehende Software verrechnen muss, bzw. Upgrades - euch würde schlecht werden.

Wenn man heute eine Software entwickelt und auch aktiv warten muss, dann braucht man dazu ein Dev Team und gute Produkt/Projektmanager mit agilen Methoden, ein Supportteam und im weiteren Sinne auch „Berater“(Consulting) die die Software an den Kunden bringen und auf diese eingehen.

 Das alles wird man nicht bei AC brauchen, aber den Dev-Part und das Produktmanagement wird man sehr wohl brauchen.Dies verursacht Kosten(die nicht zu unterschätze sind), ich kenne jetzt nicht den Umsatz von AC, aber es wird einen Grund geben, warum man auf das Lizenzmodell umgestellt hat.Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Sie die Wahl hatten die Produktpreise massiv zu erhöhen oder eben auf das Lizenzmodell umzuschwenken. Nur wenn man zu hohe Marktpreise für Produkt X verlangt, dann ist man nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig.

 Im Endeffekt muss einem klar sein, wir reden hier von einem Nischenmarkt und da sind Monopole bzw. Oligopole der Standard! BSP: Das Aquero oder der Quatro sind einzigartig in Verbindung mit der Software, da gibt es null Konkurrenz.

 Einen Punkt bezüglich der Firmwareupdates möchte ich noch aufgreifen.
 Solange dein Aquero funktioniert und es keine Bugs gibt, sind Updates nicht nötig.
 Problematisch kann es sein, wenn zb Windows bei einem neuen Qualitätsupdate Änderungen vornimmt, die sich negativ auf die Aquasuite auswirken. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Punkt Softwareentwicklung wie oben erwähnt  



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bezahlst du für Android, Windows oder iOS jährliche gebühren? Nein also!
> Bezahlst du für BIOS-Update (Mainboard,GraKa) oder Firmware-Update für TV? Nein also!
> Bezahlst du für Firmware-Update für dein Router/Repeater/Access-Point oder Kabel/Sat Receiver ?
> Dies ist auch sehr umfangreiche und nicht sehr einfach, gerade beim Mainboard.
> Dann wäre es ja toll, laut deiner aussage, Abo für BIOS-Update Mainboard und GraKa, so wie für die Treiber.



 Android ist ein Datenstaubsauger indirekt zahlt man da mit den Daten, bei Smartphones gibt es maximal 2 Jahre Updates, 3 Jahre mit Securityupdates(Bei android ausgewählte Modelle - Apple hat einen weit aus größern Zeitrahmen). Danach ist es für den Hersteller EOL.
Außer man hat Glück und das Gerät wird zb. von Lineage unterstützt.
Biosupdates gibt es auch nicht ewig, hab noch ein altes z87 von Gigabyte(4770k). Da wird es nie Updates für Spectre, Meltdown usw geben, weil es EOL ist.
Ab dem Punkt wo der Hersteller meint, dass das Gerät EOL ist, wird es keine Updates in irgend einer Art und weise mehr geben und dies ist meist nach 2 Jahren der Fall.



bthight schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht, wo die GPU eine viel höhere TDP hat als die CPU, dass diese Kühler ist.
> Die GPU bekommt das von der CPU vorgewärmte Wasser.
> 
> Der Unterschied sind gut 20K.


 Wie warm ist dein Wasser unter Last?
 Mit 1,3v vcore erzeugst du schon einiges an Watt, aber die Strukturen in einem CPU-Kühler sind viel feiner als in einem Gpu Kühler. Am Meisten profitieren gpus wenn man diese unter Wasser setzt.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit hast du im Kreislauf fast überall die gleichen Temperaturen vl 1 bis 2 Grad Differenz (nur da kann man schon wieder von Messungenauigkeiten sprechen)


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @ Gordon
> Ich arbeite im SAS Umfeld und wenn Aquacomputer schlappe 15 Euro für 2 Jahr - Updates verlangt, dann nehme ich das mit Handkuss gerne entgegen.
> Was ich Teilweise im Projektcontrolling an Summen nur für bestehende Software verrechnen muss, bzw. Upgrades - euch würde schlecht werden.


Das Lizenzsystem hat sich auf AC vor kurzem geändert und so gibt es keine 2 Jahre mehr für nur 15 Euro. 

Die Lizenz kostet nun 9,90 Euro das Jahr.
Aqua Computer

Neu ist jetzt auch das eine Benachrichtigung stattfindet sollte eine neue Version vorliegen.
Die Lizenz beinhaltet auch nicht mehr das Jahr als Lizenzbezeichnung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich ist es egal, da ich das ganze Jahr so viel ausgebe und es am ende nicht auf 9,90 Euro mit ankommt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bthight schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht, wo die GPU eine viel höhere TDP hat als die CPU, dass diese Kühler ist.
> Die GPU bekommt das von der CPU vorgewärmte Wasser.
> 
> Der Unterschied sind gut 20K.



Das liegt an 2 Dingen.
1. Deine CPU hat einen Wärmeübergang mehr, nämlich DIE->Heatspreader->Kühler->Wasser, wobei die GPU nur DIE->Kühler->Wasser
2.Der GPU DIE ist größer -> besserer Wärmeübergang


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mein Mainboard hat zum Anschlüsse für Temp-Sensoren, die ich auch nur nutze, für das Board.
> Leider muss ich die anteilig widersprechen, denn AC gibt keinen 2 Jahre Support auf die Software:
> 
> Macht wenn ich im Juli 2019 ein Gerät kaufe der Software Support bis ende 2020, entspricht keine 2 Jahre.
> ...


Du weisst schon das die Software auch erstellt und weiterentwickelt wird. Da sitzen Leute dran, die dafür bezahlt werden. Und so ein ae5/6 ist ein ne eierlegende wollmilchsau.  Wenn du Softwareentwickler bist und umsonst arbeitest, nimmt ac dich sicher mit Kusshand[emoji16]. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es ist ja nicht nur die Entwicklung vom Aquaero, es kommen ja noch viele andere Produkte dazu die auch übers USB mit der Aquasuite verbunden werden. Beispiel meine Aquastream Pumpe, die D5 Next und noch viele andere.


----------



## lunaticx (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es war vorherzusehen das hier nichts mehr unternommen wird da ich aus der Gewährleistungspflicht raus bin. Soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe vergeben Sie ehe keine Garantieleistung sondern nur die Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren. Sie bieten mir in diesem Sinn nur an das ich kostenpflichtig das Teil einsenden kann und sofern überhaupt noch repariert werden kann eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur die geringer als ein Neukauf ausfallen würde.



Ja ne ist klar ... 

Garantiezeit Aquaero 6 LT - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum



> Sie können das Gerät gerne zur Prüfung und ggf. Reparatur einsenden. *Ob* und welche Kosten anfallen kann ich im Vorfeld nicht sagen da dies vom jeweiligen Schaden abhängt. *Sollte* eine Reparatur nur kostenpflichtig möglich sein erhalten Sie eine entsprechende Rückmeldung und können sich dann entscheiden, ob diese durchgeführt werden soll.



Einfach mal lesen *und* verstehen was Du als Antwort von AC bekommen hast, und keine Unwahrheiten verbreiten ...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde darauf nicht mehr eingehen, die Antwort wurde im Forum anderes formuliert, denn laut Email wurde mir klar gemacht das ich aus der Gewährleistungszeit raus bin. Denn in meinem Schreiben an AC war auch enthalten das ich bereits 20 Tage darüber war. Das ganze wurde nun im Forum anders dargestellt weil es öffentlich ist und AC sich ihre weiße Weste nicht schmutzig machen möchte. Denn im Schreiben steht dabei...

1. ich könne mich entscheiden ob Repariert werden soll, notwendig um eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur in Rechnung stellen zu können.
2. eine Reparatur günstiger als eine ein Neukauf wäre, was auch dazu beiträgt dass das ganze eher auf eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur hinaus laufen würde.

Da ich kein Aquaero brauche habe ich nichts eingesandet da ich eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur nie eingegangen wäre.
Und ohne dich jetzt irgendwie beleidigen zu wollen, anscheint bist du blind oder dein Menschenverstand reicht nicht dazu aus zu erkennen dass das ganze jetzt weil es öffentlich breit getreten wurde zu ihrem Gunsten verdreht wurde. Ich wette mit dir, das ganze wäre kostenpflichtig ausgegangen hätte ich was eingesandet.

Das Schreiben entstand auch ohne Berücksichtigung des Themas, da dieses zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl noch nicht aufgesucht wurde.
Hier aber nochmals das Anschreiben dazu was ich bekommen hatte:


> Hallo Herr xxx,
> 
> *die Gewährleistung für unsere Produkte beträgt die gesetzlich vorgegebenen 24 Monate. Eine separate bzw. zeitlich erweiterte Garantie bieten wir nicht an.*
> 
> ...



Nochmal! Eine Gewährleistungspflicht bedeutet eine Ware in einwandfreien Zustand erhalten zu haben und das ist offensichtlich nach 2 Jahre und 20 Tage der Fall gewesen. Nach 6 Monate und der Beweisumkehr was besteht hätte das ganze nur entweder auf Kulanz oder nur kostenpflichtig erfolgen können.



> *Aber was passiert nach den 6 Monaten?*
> 
> *Nun müsste der Kunde beweisen, dass die Ware einen Mangel hat und dieser Mangel schon von Anfang an da war.* Es sein denn, so § 476 BGB, „diese Vermutung ist mit der Art der Sache oder des Mangels unvereinbar.“. In vielen Fällen behaupten Verkäufer nach 6 Monaten dann häufig, der Kunde hätte das gekaufte Produkt falsch bedient, deswegen sei es kaputt gegangen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Garantie und Gewaehrleistung: Was sind die Unterschiede?

Du kannst da gerne auch andere Meinung sein oder es auf deine Weise verstehe, ich behalte meine Meinung und meine Entscheidung dazu, denn ich werde mit Sicherheit auch alt genug sein um manches geschriebenes auf meine Art zu verstehen und darauf dann auch meine Entscheidungen treffen zu können. Dazu brauche ich bestimmt weder dich oder andere die es anders verstehen und Interpretieren!

Für mich ist diese Angelegenheit abgeschlossen und werde auch nicht nochmal darauf eingehen!
Und ich habe auch nichts gegen Aqua-Computer, die Sache ist halt nur etwas blöd ausgegangen... mehr nicht!


----------



## Gr3if (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weia...


Mal zusammengefasst:

Aquaero geht kaputt nach 2 Jahren und 20 Tagen
Hersteller verweigert Kulanzreparatur, kann er machen
Hersteller bietet dir Überprüfung und Fehleranalyse gegen Versandkosten Hinweg an
Hersteller bietet an, dass du dann Gerät reparieren lassen kannst oder es kostenlos repariert wird. 
Danach würden Hin und Rücksendekosten mit der Post anfallen: Aka 13eur.


Du schmeißt das Gerät weg und schreibst in 2 Foren Quatsch über Aquacomputer. Na Respekt..


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gr3if schrieb:


> Weia...
> 
> 
> Mal zusammengefasst:
> ...


Jetzt hast du dich hier extra hierzu registriert? Du muss davon gut besessen sein, vielleicht mal ein Pfarrer aufsuchen, die führen auch manchmal solche Exorzismus durch. Muss schlimm sein so besessen zu sein, mein Beileid. Vielleicht auch mal ein Arzt aufsuchen bevor es zu spät ist und du dir was antust.


----------



## Gr3if (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nö das Konto gibt es schon ewig und lag bestimmt 2 Jahre rum, jetzt wurde es beim Login verknüpft.

Ich gackere gerade über deinen Starrsinn, das erheitert mich genug


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und war es jetzt? Oder wie kann ich dir noch helfen? Tut mir leid, ich bin kein Pfarrer oder Arzt, ich kann dir nicht helfen. Da musst du schon ein anderes Forum dazu aufsuchen die sich ggf. auch mit Geistiger Erkrankungen beschäftigen. Ich fühle aber mit dir, denn das muss wohl sehr schmerzhaft sein.


----------



## Gr3if (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ne Danke, deine Hilfe brauche ich im Leben wahrlich nicht.
Ich komme gut so klar. Erheitere mich bitte weiter, wunderschöne Memes.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gr3if schrieb:


> Ne Danke, deine Hilfe brauche ich im Leben wahrlich nicht.
> Ich komme gut so klar. Erheitere mich bitte weiter, wunderschöne Memes.


Also bist du jetzt nur um Unruhe zu stiften hier und das Forum mit deinem neuen Account voll zu spamen.
Ich muss dich nicht dazu erheitere, da du auf meine Ignorier-Liste kommst und ich nicht mehr auf dich weiter eingehen werde.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also *zumindest* bis zum 26.06.19 war noch alles ganz friedlich hier 
Außerdem hat IICARUS ja gute und verständliche Gründe geliefert, warum er das Ding doch nicht einschickt.
Nja whatever -> ingore und gut is.


@IICARUS, übrigens sind die QD3 Schnellkupplungen angekommen und die machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck.
Danke für die Empfehlung


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann holen, da eines der Kupplung was ich von ALC habe manchmal beim einstecken undicht ist und ich diesen dann erneut ausstecken und wieder einstecken muss und es dann meist dicht ist. Ich muss aber dann innerhalb der nächsten 24-48 Stunden immer kontrollieren ob es doch tropft, da es nicht gleich ersichtlich ist und Zeit braucht bis man was sehen kann.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo, bin neu hier und mir ist was ganz blödes passiert. Beim befüllen meiner waku ist mir der agb übergelaufen und das ganze Wasser aufs Mainboard und Grafikkarte gelaufen. Dabei ist dann mein Rechner ausgegangen und geht nicht mehr an.

was kann ich jetzt tun? bitte helft mir.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du deine Wasserkühlung mit laufendem Rechner befüllt? Das war natürlich nicht gut, denn normalerweise ist es besser nichts anzuschließen und nur die Pumpe über das Netzteil laufen zu lassen. Dazu gibt es im Internet auch Anleitungen wie zwei Pins dazu am 24-Pin Stecker überbrückt werden oder du kaust dir solch ein Überbrückungsstecker.
PC Netzteil durch UEberbruecken auf Defekte pruefen - Anleitung
Phobya 24-Pin ATX Überbrückung Buchse ab €' '1,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst jetzt nur noch das Mainboard ausbauen und versuchen das ganze mit Fön zu trocknen.
Kannst das Mainboard auch mal 2 Stunden mit 50°C im Ofen lassen.

Solltest du Flüssigkeit mit Farbzusatz oder irgendein Zusatz mit verwendet haben, dann am besten zuvor alles mal mit Isopropanol reinigen. Die Grafikkarte wirst du auch zerlegen und auf selber weise bearbeiten müssen. Natürlich kann Mainboard und auch Grafikkarte bereits schaden davon getragen haben, aber ein versuch alles zu trocknen ist es wert.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke werde ich mal versuchen.

Hoffe ich habe mir nichts beschädigt. Ansonsten habe ich ein Grund mir einen 3600x zu kaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was für ein System hast momentan verbaut?


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wo bekomme ich isopronpanol zu kaufen? Mein System besteht aus einem 4790k und einer gtx 1070 Grafikkarte. 

Hatte ehe vor aufzurüsten.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bekommst in jeder Apotheke und auch meist in größere Mengen im Internet zu kaufen.
Hoffe deine Grafikkarte wird wieder laufen, auch wenn es schon ärgerlich ist, da du normalerweise mit deinem System noch gut mit dabei warst.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist das doch destilliertes Wasser nicht leiten soll.


----------



## Shoggy (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mir ist eigentlich die Zeit zu Schade dafür, aber unkommentiert stehen lassen möchte ich die Sache mit der aquaero Reparatur nicht.

Es wird  uns vor vorgeworfen irgendetwas verdreht darzustellen, dabei kann sich jeder  selber in der zitierten Antwortmail davon überzeugen, dass da  nirgends steht, dass für die Reparatur zwingend Kosten anfallen.

 Wie bei jeder anderen Reparatur können wir im Vorfeld nicht  beurteilen, ob sich daraus möglicherweise Kosten ergeben. Daher wird  darauf hingewiesen, dass falls Kosten entstehen würden, wir dies  vorher mitteilen und das selbst in dem Fall die Kosten normalerweise  unter dem Wiederbeschaffungspreis liegen - im Grunde nur ein  zusätzlicher Hinweis, dass sich auch eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur  lohnen kann.

Der eingangs geschriebene Hinweis, dass die  Gewährleistung 24 Monate beträgt und wir darüber hinaus keine weitere  Garantie (also etwas vertraglich zugesichertes) haben, ergab sich aus der indirekten Fragestellung, ob wir denn  über die Gewährleistung hinaus eine Garantie haben. Da dies nicht der  Fall ist wurde dies ganz sachlich verneint, woraus sich aber auch nicht  ergibt, dass eine Reparatur somit automatisch mit Kosten verbunden ist.

Dass  sich das aquaero bereits außerhalb des Gewährleistungszeitraums  befindet wurde uns mitgeteilt und mit der Antwort auch zur Kenntnis  genommen. Wäre die Reparatur in jedem Fall nur noch kostenpflichtig  möglich gewesen, hätten wir die Antwort auch entsprechend anders formuliert und  erst gar nicht in Betracht gezogen, dass möglicherweise keine Kosten  anfallen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



> Destilliertes Wasser ist weitgehend frei von Salzen (An- und Kationen), organischen Stoffen und Mikroorganismen. Die Ionenfreiheit wird mit Messung der elektrischen Leitfähigkeit überprüft, deren Wert bei 25 °C zwischen 0,5 und 5 µS/cm liegen sollte. Wegen der Autoprotolyse sind H3O+- und OH−-Ionen darin, die jedoch wegen ihrer sehr geringen Konzentration den elektrischen Strom nur in sehr geringem Maße leiten. Es können aber noch geringe Mengen von leicht flüchtigen Verbindungen enthalten sein, die auf die Leitfähigkeit keinen Einfluss haben. Der pH-Wert sinkt bei Luftzutritt schnell von rund 7 auf einen Wert um 4,5–5 durch die Reaktion mit dem in der Luft enthaltenen Kohlendioxid.


Quelle: Destilliertes Wasser – Wikipedia

Bedeutet, das destilliertes Wasser nur sehr gering leitend ist.
Das Problem jedoch ist das durch die verbauten Bauteile sich Mineralien raus lösen und auch Verunreinigung und so destilliertes Wasser sehr schnell wieder stärker leidend wird. Bei dir kommt es nun an ob du nur neu befüllt hast und noch Reste deiner alten Kühlflüssigkeit drin hattest oder komplett neu befüllt hattest. Im zweitem Fall könntest du Glück haben, aber da dein Rechner ausgegangen ist und nicht mehr an würde ich mir nicht all zu große Hoffnung machen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Mir ist eigentlich die Zeit zu Schade dafür, aber unkommentiert stehen lassen möchte ich die Sache mit der aquaero Reparatur nicht.
> 
> Es wird  uns vor vorgeworfen irgendetwas verdreht darzustellen, dabei kann sich jeder  selber in der zitierten Antwortmail davon überzeugen, dass da  nirgends steht, dass für die Reparatur zwingend Kosten anfallen.
> 
> ...


Was aber die ganze Zeit nicht verstanden wird ist das ich keine kostenpflichtige Reparatur eingegangen wäre und ich mich daher auch gegen ein einsenden entschieden hatte. Denn im Fall einer kostenpflichtigen Reparatur hätte ich diese abgelehnt und dadurch wären nur unnötig Bearbeitungen und Versandkosten entstanden. Wäre meinerseits eine Reparatur egal wie von Interesse gewesen hätte ich Ihr Angebot auch angenommen.

Möglich das ich Ihr Schreiben auch falsch interpretiert habe und dadurch vielleicht auf nicht ganz korrekt wieder gegeben habe, aber zu keiner Zeit war es meine Absicht Sie oder ihre Produkte schlecht dastehen zu lassen. Für mögliche Missverständnisse möchte ich mich daher auch hiermit entschuldigen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na siehste IIcarus, es geht doch. War das denm so schwer? Daumen hoch!


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe nur daraus gelernt das nächste mal mehr für mich zu behalten, nur dann kann es gut passieren das man seine Einsicht aus eigener Sicht weiter gibt. Denn das ganze kann ich jetzt im Nachhinein nicht mehr einsehen wie es am ende ausgegangen wäre und meine Erfahrungen mit Hersteller ist das man nichts geschenkt bekommt und es immer darauf hinausläuft was kostenpflichtig repariert wird.

Ich bin im allgemeinem ehe gegen Reparaturen, da bisher repariertes was ich mal hatte immer früher oder später erneut defekt gegangen ist und ich am ende doch noch neu kaufen musste. Daher bestand meinerseits nur dann Interesse wenn die Reparatur Kulanzweise erfolgt wäre. Einer kostenpflichtigen Reparatur hätte ich daher nie zugestimmt.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Möchte mich nicht einmischen, aber 100 Euro auszugeben und dann nur eine eventuelle zusage auf Kulanz zu bekommen ist auch nicht ganz ohne. Denke da wären andere auch etwas verärgert.

Aber wir wissen auch dass Gewährleistung nicht gleich Herstellergarantie ist und auch im Scheiben darauf hingewiesen wird wäre ich auch von ausgegangen keine Kulanz zu erhalten.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich aber im Nachhinein einsehe ist das Kulanz ohne Einsicht nicht entschieden werden kann, aber damit hatte ich im Grunde auch nicht gerechnet.
Ist jetzt aber auch egal, ich habe nur noch meine Pumpe von AC, der Rest ist nicht von AC, so das ich nicht mehr auf Kulanz hoffen muss. 

...oder hoffen das nichts mehr defekt geht und ggf. einfach neu kaufen.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir mal das Isopronpanol nun bestellt.  Werde nun alles ausbauen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir habe ein schöne Wetter und heute ist noch nicht mal ganz so heiß wie gestern. Meine Frau hat soeben Grillkohle und Fleisch eingekauft. Mein Rechner läuft super und daher wünsche ich jeden heute ein schönen Tag, denn ich gehe jetzt grillen.

Mein Rechner muss jetzt ohne mich auskommen...


----------



## bthight (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das liegt an 2 Dingen.
> 1. Deine CPU hat einen Wärmeübergang mehr, nämlich DIE->Heatspreader->Kühler->Wasser, wobei die GPU nur DIE->Kühler->Wasser
> 2.Der GPU DIE ist größer -> besserer Wärmeübergang



Guter Hinweis: Dementsprechend wird der Ryzen 3000 mit dem Chiplet Design deutlich besser zu kühlen sein, da mehr Auflagefläche besteht!


----------



## kayuna (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IICARUS und EyRaptor ich hab die QD3 Schnellkupplungen gerade bei mir wieder ausgebaut und gegen die AC Schnellverschlusskupplungen aus Messing zum schrauben getauscht... 
Haben nicht son starken Druckpunkt wie die QD3 ...


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



bthight schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis: Dementsprechend wird der Ryzen 3000 mit dem Chiplet Design deutlich besser zu kühlen sein, da mehr Auflagefläche besteht!


Zen 1 und Zen+ sind ja auch Chiplet 
Nur Zen 2 hat eben die I/O DIE extra, wodurch das tatsächlich zum Vorteil werden könnte.
Vor allem, weil nicht alle Cores zusammengequetscht sind, sondern auch noch etwas Abstand haben, wodurch die Hotspots besser verteilt sind.
Problematisch könnte es nur bei manchen Kühlern werden, die nicht den kompletten Heatspreader mit Finnen "Abdecken", denn die Chiplets mit den Cores befinden sich ja eher am Rand, wodurch die Wärmeabfuhr auch wieder erschwert werden könnte..
aber wir werden sehen, lang ists nicht mehr hin 

Je nachdem, ob der riesen Cache vom 12-Kerner was bringt, oder die Latenzen den Vorteil wieder zunichte machen, wirds bei mir der 8 oder 12 Core.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



kayuna schrieb:


> @IICARUS und EyRaptor ich hab die QD3 Schnellkupplungen gerade bei mir wieder ausgebaut und gegen die AC Schnellverschlusskupplungen aus Messing zum schrauben getauscht...
> Haben nicht son starken Druckpunkt wie die QD3 ...


Danke für die Info, aber ich behalte noch meine von ALC.

Solange ich sie feucht einstecke und ggf. noch einmal aus- und wieder einstecke halten sie bisher dicht bis ich sie irgendwann mal wieder trennen muss. Ich werde sie mir auch mal näher anschauen ob man da auch die Dichtung eventuell austauschen kann. Denn so bin ich mit meinen Schnellkupplungen normalerweise zufrieden.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Grafikkarte läuft nach dem trocken. Zum Glück ist da nicht viel rein gelaufen. Nach dem Trocknen läuft sie zumindest in einem anderen Rechner.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AquaticX schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte läuft nach dem trocken. Zum Glück ist da nicht viel rein gelaufen. Nach dem Trocknen läuft sie zumindest in einem anderen Rechner.


Und wie sieht es mit dem Mainboard aus?


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, da noch nicht ausgebaut.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe das Zeug zum Reinigen noch nicht da. Das Mainboard baue ich aber heute noch aus und schaue was ich jetzt schon vorbereiten kann.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim nächstem mal lieber einmal zu viel Fragen als wie jetzt ggf. ein Schaden davon zu tragen.
Denn genau aus diesem Grund wird normalerweise nie was befüllt in dem das System unter Spannung steht.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab nur gedacht das der cpu egal wäre wenn befüllt wird, da keine last an liegen würde.

Und noch am Grillen?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AquaticX schrieb:


> Und noch am Grillen?


Mein Kopf geht es besser, der war vorhin am brummen... 
Die Sonne und die Hitze des Grills wahren doch nicht ganz so ohne.


----------



## AquaticX (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Mir ist eigentlich die Zeit zu Schade dafür, aber unkommentiert stehen lassen möchte ich die Sache mit der aquaero Reparatur nicht.
> 
> Es wird  uns vor vorgeworfen irgendetwas verdreht darzustellen, dabei kann sich jeder  selber in der zitierten Antwortmail davon überzeugen, dass da  nirgends steht, dass für die Reparatur zwingend Kosten anfallen.
> 
> ...


Da ist nichts gegen einzuwenden aber aus einem der ersten Beträge aus ihrem Forum ist klar ersichtlich das hier was missverstanden wurde.



> Danke für die Rückmeldung per Email, da ich Sie auch auf diesem Weg kontaktiert hatte.
> 
> Hat sich in diesem Sinn daher erledigt.
> Das ich aus der Gewährleistungsfrist raus bin und Sie hier nichts mehr dazu unternehmen müssen hatte ich mir im Vorfeld schon gedacht.
> ...


Mit diesem Beitrag wurde das Thema anscheinend von iicarus beendet. Das ganze wurde erst dann klar gestellt nachdem er von anderen User ihres Forum Grundlos angegriffen wurde. Statt zu warten bis das ganze eskalierte hätten sie vorher das ganze richtig stellen können. Ausserdem macht sich das ganze auch nicht so gut wenn andere User sich mit Support Angelegenheiten einmischen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AquaticX schrieb:


> Hab nur gedacht das der cpu egal wäre wenn befüllt wird, da keine last an liegen würde.


In dem Moment geht es eben nur um Leaks, und die Flüssigkeit, EGAL mit was sie beworben wird, leitet einfach. Zwar nur minimal, aber ausreichend.
Es kann immer eine Dichtung kaputt, ein Fitting nicht ganz drin oder sonst was sein.
Deshalb immer mit gebrücktem Netzteil.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eben, denn es kann immer was undicht sein.

Hatte mal 2 neue Tüllen gekauft und da war es im Gewindebereich von beiden Tüllen undicht.
Gut die Tüllen waren im Cent Bereich sehr günstig, aber ich hatte sie zuvor schon mehrfach gekauft und waren bisher immer gut.

Nachdem ich die Dichtung tauschte war alles gut.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> In dem Moment geht es eben nur um Leaks, und die Flüssigkeit, EGAL mit was sie beworben wird, leitet einfach. Zwar nur minimal, aber ausreichend.
> Es kann immer eine Dichtung kaputt, ein Fitting nicht ganz drin oder sonst was sein.
> Deshalb immer mit gebrücktem Netzteil.



HAH Raketenmäßiger Aufhänger, hatte vergessen euch zu berichten, nachdem die D5Next repariert zurück kam, und ich extra nen Überbrückungsstecker besorgt hatte, um mein DPP10 750W zur Befüllung zu nehmen... Ende vom Lied, die 750W Version lässt sich nicht überbrücken. Ich haben jetzt mal BQ angeschrieben, ob ich und eine Reihe anderer Menschen einfach zu doof sind, oder ob es spezifisch für die 750W Version ist.. ich werde berichten. Nachdem mich Aquacomputer eindringlich davor warnte, ein Phobya NT zu nehmen, hab ich das SFX Netzteil der kleinen ITX Rennsemmel meiner Frau genommen, wodurch ich final zu der Erkenntnis kam, ich bin nicht zu blöd zum Überbrücken...Sie war nicht begeistert, aber in ner Nacht-und-Nebel Aktion hab ich das Ding aus- und wieder eingebaut.

Die Tatsache, dass ich noch davon berichten kann, zeigt auch, dass ich nicht erwischt wurde... Ninja-Skill +1!


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuche das nächste mal mehr Verbraucher z.B. mehrere Lüfter mit dran zu hängen, manche Netzteile brauchen eine gewisse Spannung als Last was anliegen muss. Es ist auch nicht so gesund ein Netzteil ohne Verbraucher laufen zu lassen und es kann gut sein das dein Modell eine Schutzvorrichtung hat was das Netzteil nicht laufen lässt wenn nicht genug Verbraucher mit dran hängen.

Ich überbrücke auch mein Netzteil und lasse in der Regel meine Lüfter mit weiter laufen.
Es kann gut möglich sein das die Pumpe alleine als Verbraucher nicht ausreicht.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Versuche das nächste mal mehr Verbraucher z.B. mehrere Lüfter mit dran zu hängen, manche Netzteile brauchen eine gewisse Spannung als Last was anliegen muss. Es ist auch nicht so gesund ein Netzteil ohne Verbraucher laufen zu lassen und es kann gut sein das dein Modell eine Schutzvorrichtung hat was das Netzteil nicht laufen lässt wenn nicht genug Verbraucher mit dran hängen.
> 
> Ich überbrücke auch mein Netzteil und lasse in der Regel meine Lüfter mit weiter laufen.
> Es kann gut möglich sein das die Pumpe alleine als Verbraucher nicht ausreicht.



Ich hatte alle Verbraucher dran, die gingen, nur halt ohne Board und GPU... keine Chance.


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> [...]



Gib dann auf jeden Fall bescheid, was BQ dazu gesagt hat!


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meinem BQ und meiner Pumpe läuft es...


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit meinem BQ und meiner Pumpe läuft es...



Glaub ich dir wohl, ich habe auch Rückmeldungen von Leuten mit DDP10 650W, die keine Probleme haben... Das nächste Mal wird das Ding eh erneuert.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ WhoRainZone
 Bei den Summen die wir in die Wkue stecken, da kann man sich sicher auch ein Externes NT (Molex/Sata Powerstecker) leisten. Die kosten online zw 10 und 20 euro 

 Bezüglich der „Dichtheitsprüfung“ - wie schon öffters erwähnt, gibt es von Aquacomputer den Dr.Drop – spitzen Teil welches einen konstanten Drück erzeugt. Genau hier sieht man auch noch die kleinste Undichtigkeit, weil bei 0,5 Bar ist es dicht oder nicht 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Lizenzsystem hat sich auf AC vor kurzem geändert und so gibt es keine 2 Jahre mehr für nur 15 Euro.
> 
> Die Lizenz kostet nun 9,90 Euro das Jahr.
> Aqua Computer
> ...



 Die Controllingproduktpallete von AC gleicht einem Monopol, die können verlangen was Sie wollen.Den Mehrpreis von 5 Euro, betrachte ich mal als Inflation 
 Es kann aber auch sein, dass die zwei Jahres-Lizenz von Anfang an zeitlich begrenzt war um die Kunden quasi „anzufüttern“


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich hatte alle Verbraucher dran, die gingen, nur halt ohne Board und GPU... keine Chance.



Das funktioniert bei den DPP  nicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> In dem Moment geht es eben nur um Leaks, und die Flüssigkeit, EGAL mit was sie beworben wird, leitet einfach. Zwar nur minimal, aber ausreichend.
> Es kann immer eine Dichtung kaputt, ein Fitting nicht ganz drin oder sonst was sein.
> Deshalb immer mit gebrücktem Netzteil.



Vielleicht hatte ich immer Glück , weil mein Rechner war innen schon mehrmals nass als die Pumpe ausgefallen war und das " Wasser " in dem CPU-Kühler zu kochen anfing und dann die Dichtungen nicht mehr gehalten haben und alles auf die Grafa und Mainboard getropft ist . Man merkt es das der Rechner anfängt zu throttln  , dauert dann ungefär bis 5 min bis er sich ausschaltet je nach Anwendung auch bis zu 15min  xD   .  Den Kupferblock des CPU-Kühlers dann auf keinen Fall anfassen    . Paarmal auf die Schläuche drücken bzw pumpen das zumindest etwas Wasser sich verschiebt , glaub das bringt aber nix weil die Schläuche im Umfreis von 10cm auch schon ganz labrig und sehr warm sind .... Ansonsten .... cool bleiben .....  nicht die Nerven verlieren und daran denken was ein neues Mainboard oder eine neuer Grafa kostet  xD

Nach abkühlen und abwischen und PCI-slot der Grafa trockenfönen ^^  lief bei mir jedesmal danach alles immer wieder . Ohne Schäden !  Dachte eigentlich das die CPU eigentlich Einen mitbekommen hat ,  aber da das glaub schon 3 mal passiert ist , kann ich bestätigen das zumindest meine CPU sehr robust ist und die automatische Abschaltung gut greift.

Ich will keine Werbung machen , aber ich verwende schon seit 10 Jahren Aquatuning  AT-Protect Plus


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei den DPP  nicht.


Sofern du den Dark Power Pro 11 meinst, mit meinem was 550 Watt hat geht es.


----------



## micindustries (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei den DPP  nicht.


Schließe mich IICARUS an. DPP 10, 650W

Oder hab ich ein 11er? Wird Zeit dass ich aus dem Ausland zurück komm.... xD


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich immer Glück , weil mein Rechner war innen schon mehrmals nass als die Pumpe ausgefallen war und das " Wasser " in dem CPU-Kühler zu kochen anfing und dann die Dichtungen nicht mehr gehalten haben und alles auf die Grafa und Mainboard getropft ist . Man merkt es das der Rechner anfängt zu throttln  , dauert dann ungefär bis 5 min bis er sich ausschaltet je nach Anwendung auch bis zu 15min  xD   .  Den Kupferblock des CPU-Kühlers dann auf keinen Fall anfassen    . Paarmal auf die Schläuche drücken bzw pumpen das zumindest etwas Wasser sich verschiebt , glaub das bringt aber nix weil die Schläuche im Umfreis von 10cm auch schon ganz labrig und sehr warm sind .... Ansonsten .... cool bleiben .....  nicht die Nerven verlieren und daran denken was ein neues Mainboard oder eine neuer Grafa kostet  xD
> 
> Nach abkühlen und abwischen und PCI-slot der Grafa trockenfönen ^^  lief bei mir jedesmal danach alles immer wieder . Ohne Schäden !  Dachte eigentlich das die CPU eigentlich Einen mitbekommen hat ,  aber da das glaub schon 3 mal passiert ist , kann ich bestätigen das zumindest meine CPU sehr robust ist und die automatische Abschaltung gut greift.



Solche „Zwischenfälle“ sind unnötig, ein Aquero oder Quadro in Verbindung mit einem Durchflussmesser und einen Temperatursensor zeigt dir alles relevante einer Wasserkühlung an.
 Selbst wenn das OS nicht Windows  ist, kann man durch das Visionmodul(aquabus) sich die wichtigsten Daten ausgeben lassen bzw kann man auch unabhängig vom OS, Alarme definieren.
 In der Basic-Ausstattung, wird dich ein Quadro +DF+ Tempsensor unter 100 euro kosten.
 Jetzt vergleiche mal deine HW bzw deine Wakue in Relation dazu.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich will keine Werbung machen , aber ich verwende schon seit 10 Jahren Aquatuning  AT-Protect Plus



 Bezüglich des Dubble Protect Ultra von AC – Viele sind hier im Forum der Meinung, dass es gut ist.Ich habe in den ~ 8 Jahren nur Problem mit diversen „Mittelchen“ erlitten.
 Das hat sogar, das Inovatekprotect (Konzentrat) betroffen (ausgeflockt)
 Den zweiten versuch hatte ich vor ~ 2 Jahren mit Alphacools Cap celvin. Das ist nicht ausgeflockt, aber es haben sich Ablagerungen gebildet.

 Seit dem ich nur mehr destiliertes Wasser verwende,habe ich keine Probleme mehr!
 In einem Custom-Loop, der nur Kupfer und Messing bzw vernickelte Komponenten enthält, kann es zu keiner Korrosion kommen (Kontaktkorrosion theoretisch ja, nur müsste man hier für eben belastetes Wasser in den Kreislauf einfügen)
 Auch der besagte Biobefall ist fast immer,dass das Kühlmittel gekippt ist oder die Schläuche geben ihren Weichmacher ab (hatte ich auch schon).


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meiner Aquastream Pumpe habe ich ein Alarm geschaltet sollte ich die 40 l/h unterschreiten. Zudem gibt die Pumpe auch einen Fake Tachosignal aus was mit dem CPU-Fan Port des Mainboard verbunden ist. Sollte darauf keine Drehzahl anliegen würde mir auch das Mainboard ein Alarm ausgeben oder beim Rechnerstart mir eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben so das ich das Uefi aussuchen müsste.

Die echte Drehzahl wird mir aber per Aquasuite angezeigt und die Pumpe gibt aber auch ein Alarm aus sollte die Pumpe nicht laufen.


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@razzor

Jup hatte am Anfang auch so Mittelchen im System, immer und bei allen ausflockungen. Jetzt seit Jahren nur Destilliertes Wasser benutzt und keine Ausflockungen mehr gehabt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit meiner Aquastream Pumpe habe ich ein Alarm geschaltet sollte ich die 40 l/h unterschreiten. Zudem gibt die Pumpe auch einen Fake Tachosignal aus was mit dem CPU-Fan Port des Mainboard verbunden ist. Sollte darauf keine Drehzahl anliegen würde mir auch das Mainboard ein Alarm ausgeben oder beim Rechnerstart mir eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben so das ich das Uefi aussuchen müsste.
> 
> Die echte Drehzahl wird mir aber per Aquasuite angezeigt und die Pumpe gibt aber auch ein Alarm aus sollte die Pumpe nicht laufen.



und @ Razzor  bzw alle 

Ich mag es so einfach wie möglich . Ich möchte einfach das der Rechner piept wenn die Pumpe ausgeht .
Ich hab eine Laing DDC-3.2 TP PWM4     ..... 18W

Wenn ich das kleine Kabel an den CPU fan am MB anschließe passiert garnix  falls ich den abziehe und damit simuliere das der Lüfter jetzt aus ist   hmmm..  Oder ich mach irgendwas falsch oder mein .
Mainboard .  ka
Im Gegenteil :  wenn ich den Stecker an dem CPU fan habe schaltet sich die Pumpe aus  ,  ich denke mal weil vielleicht der Rechner denkt die Temps sind okay , den CPU-Lüfter kann man erstmal ausschalten   ...ka    .     Wäre aber blöd , weil dann die Pumpe ständig an und aus geht   ..... Warum die Pumpe dann ausgeht weiß ich auch nicht , ich dachte eigentlich das dieser Stecker dafür da ist und an den CPU fan angeschlossen wird ?  oder liege ich da falsch   ?   Wenn er angeschlossen ist  wird die Drehzahl auch im Bios angezeigt 1400-1500rpm  .   Oder muss ich im Bios noch was verändern das es piept?  Bei monitoring ist eingestellt ab 600rpm  soll es eigentlich alarm geben  .  Wenn ich den Stecker einfach abziehe im laufenden Betrieb  piepst auch nicht   

Ein reiner Duchflußsensor bringt mir auch nix  ?  Oder kann man den einfach an den CPU fan anschließen ?

Wie gesagt : so einfach und  billig wie möglich , ich möchte einfach nur das der Rechner piep piep piep piep macht wenn die Pumpe ausfällt , mehr nicht . Durchfluß und Temp interessiert mich herzlich wenig ...brauch ich nicht


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß leider nicht welches MB du hast, die bessern Mbs haben schon die Möglichkeit die Lüfterausgänge regeln zu können. Dein Mb müsste quasi eine Einstellung haben, wenn auf Lüfterausgang X kein Rpmsignal anliegt, dann piepe.Das kannst du im UEFI bzw mit der Software des Mb-Herstellers erledigen.

 Den CPU-Fan Anschluss kann man auf jedenfall steuern – Bios/UEFI – dass dieser zum Piepsen beginnt, da muss man wieder im uefi schauen, ob das Mb dies kann.
 Damit dein MB einen „Alarm“ ausgeben kann braucht es einen Speaker.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...1-9312.JPG/220px-PC-Speaker_IMG_9311-9312.JPG

 Zur Aufklärung der Monitoring-HW, das Quadro kann PWM-Lüfter steuern, es ist quasi eine reduzierte Ausgabe eines Aquero.(in deinem Fall würde sich da auch die Pumpe damit steuern lassen)Ein Durchflusssensor gibt dir anhand der Umdrehungszahl einen Durchflusswert aus. Dieser Sensor vermittelt dir nur, dass ein Durchfluss besteht und falls der Wert abnimmt, dass der Kreislauf sich zusetzt.Weiters kann dies auch auf eine mögliche Undichtigkeit hinweisen.    Ein Temperatursensor, kann man jetzt als Backup sehen, da beim Ausfall der Pumpe die Wassertemperatur massiv ansteigt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mein Rechner herunterfahre liegt noch bis das Netzteil abschaltet Spannung an, daher piept es da auch nichts. Mein Mainboard bringt aber die Funktion mit das eine Drehzahl anliegen muss. Kann natürlich auch im Uefi deaktiviert werden sollte sich nichts auf dem CPU-Fan angeschlossen befinden. Ansonsten habe ich noch eine andere Pumpe wo ich mein Durchflusssensor und ein Temperatursensor mit dran habe.

Kommt daher immer ganz darauf an was verbaut wird.
Bei mir würde auch so nichts piepen wenn mein Rechner aus geht, nur beim einschalten oder Neustart piept es einmal wenn das Bios Screen kommt. Was aber nur mit meinem Mainboard was zu tun hat und natürlich auch ein Speaker voraussetzt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht welches MB du hast, die bessern Mbs haben schon die Möglichkeit die Lüfterausgänge regeln zu können. Dein Mb müsste quasi eine Einstellung haben, wenn auf Lüfterausgang X kein Rpmsignal anliegt, dann piepe.Das kannst du im UEFI bzw mit der Software des Mb-Herstellers erledigen.
> 
> Den CPU-Fan Anschluss kann man auf jedenfall steuern – Bios/UEFI – das dieser zum Piepsen beginnt, da muss man wieder im uefi schauen, ob dass Mb dies kann.
> Damit dein MB einen „Alarm“ ausgeben kann braucht es einen Speaker.
> ...



Das mainboard ist ein P8Z68-V  PRO/GEN3     
Und ein Pieper hat das 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Rechner herunterfahre liegt noch bis das Netzteil abschaltet Spannung an, daher piept es da auch nichts. Mein Mainboard bringt aber die Funktion mit das eine Drehzahl anliegen muss. Kann natürlich auch im Uefi deaktiviert werden sollte sich nichts auf dem CPU-Fan angeschlossen befinden. Ansonsten habe ich noch eine andere Pumpe wo ich mein Durchflusssensor und ein Temperatursensor mit dran habe.
> 
> Kommt daher immer ganz darauf an was verbaut wird.
> Bei mir würde auch so nichts piepen wenn mein Rechner aus geht, nur beim einschalten oder Neustart piept es einmal wenn das Bios Screen kommt. Was aber nur mit meinem Mainboard was zu tun hat und natürlich auch ein Speaker voraussetzt.



Ja so ist es bei mir auch , der piepst nur kurz beim einschalten.
Zitat :" Mein Mainboard bringt aber die Funktion mit das eine Drehzahl anliegen muss. Kann natürlich auch im Uefi deaktiviert werden sollte sich nichts auf dem CPU-Fan angeschlossen befinden"

Bei mir steht irgnorieren   oder bis 600 rpm ......  und 600 hab ich ja eingestellt
Das ist ja das Kuriose  ,  wenn ich im laufendem Betrieb den Stecker einfach von cpu-fan trenne  .....  piepst es ja nicht  .....................

Der kleine Stecker kommt schon an den cpu-fan  oder nicht  ?   aber wenn es eh nicht piept und die Pumpe ausgeht  hab ich den halt immer abgelassen , deswegen hatte ich ja manchmal das Malör mit dem Wasser als die Pumpe ausfiel.  xD....   Was mir grad einfällt  im Bios steht es ja auf 600 rpm ,  und es ist ja nix am cpu-fan angeschlossen.  Dann müsste es ja theoretsich auch schon beim Starten ständig piep piep piep  machen  weil ja die Drehzahl  =  0  ist ....   echt komisch


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probier mal diese Lüftersoftware von Asus - ASUS Fan Xpert - Download
 Laut deinem MB-Handbuch sind alle 4Pin PWM Anschlüsse Xpert tauglich.
 Pumpe auf CPU FAN

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_PRO_GEN3/E6850_P8Z68-V_PRO_GEN3.pdf
   Seite 2-26  

 Wenn das alles nicht klappt kauf dir das Quadro
Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53147
 (in eine offene Öffnung deines AGBs wenn möglich) oder
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct 53066


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht irgnorieren   oder bis 600 rpm ......  und 600 hab ich ja eingestellt
> Das ist ja das Kuriose  ,  wenn ich im laufendem Betrieb den Stecker einfach von cpu-fan trenne  .....  piepst es ja nicht  .....................
> 
> Der kleine Stecker kommt schon an den cpu-fan  oder nicht  ?   aber wenn es eh nicht piept und die Pumpe ausgeht  hab ich den halt immer abgelassen , deswegen hatte ich ja manchmal das Malör mit dem Wasser als die Pumpe ausfiel.  xD....   Was mir grad einfällt  im Bios steht es ja auf 600 rpm ,  und es ist ja nix am cpu-fan angeschlossen.  Dann müsste es ja theoretsich auch schon beim Starten ständig piep piep piep  machen  weil ja die Drehzahl  =  0  ist ....   echt komisch


Das ist korrekt und ich habe es soeben bei mir mal getestet.
Habe im laufendem Betrieb den Fan-Stecker abgezogen und es kam nichts.
Aber als ich dann neu gestartet habe kam eine Fehlermeldung und es hat etwa 3x gepiept.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was du mit dem deaktivieren beschrieben hast ist aber soweit normalerweise korrekt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir steht es auf 200 U/min.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Langsam kommen wir der Sache näher ^^

Mich beschleicht langsam das Gefühl das der kleine  4polige Stecker von der Pumpe   , wo nur die zwei rechten Plätze belegt sind :  grünes und blaues Kabel  , garnicht an den CPU-fan Anschluss gehört.  Obwohl dieser auch auf den Stecker passt und max 4 polig ist. Weil sobald ich den im laufenden Betrieb da anschließe geht die Pumpe aus.  (    bzw wenn ich einfach den Gehäuselüfter mit dem Stecker von der Pumpe tausche )r Jetzt fällt es mir nach Jahren wieder ein ,  deswegen ist dort ein GehäuseLüfter dran mit einem 3poligen Stecker wo auch alle belegt sind.  Wenn ich den abziehe im laufenden Betrieb dann piepst es nicht  !!!!      , aber wenn ich den erst garnicht anschließe  ....  wen garkein CPU-fan  vorm Start angeschlossen ist  dann piepst es und kommt cpu-fan error , und ich muss ins Bios.


das Kuriose ist ja das :   Wenn ich den abziehe im laufenden Betrieb dann piepst es nicht  !!!!     Das löst ja auch nichtmal das Problem das es piepsen soll  wenn der Lüfter ausfällt  ...  ohne Worte .....
Wenn ich den einfach anhalte piepst es auch nicht ^^   .... Kann ich dann im Bios ja gleich deaktiveren  ,  den Punkt hätten die sich dann auch sparen können  xD

Für was ist der scheiß Stecker und wo kommt der hin bzw dran  !?    Ich krieg langsam en Piep 


PS :   lol  das hab ich auch grad gemacht  ......  leider zu spät     Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe    .... Daumen hoch


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mich selbst gewundert, da ich auch dachte das es dann piepen müsste.

Gut in meinem Fall ist es egal das die Pumpe selbst hier auch einiges an Alarm mit bring und mir auch bekannt ist das dieses jedenfalls geht.
Denn beim befüllen habe ich schon mal vergessen die Pumpe auf volle Leistung zu setzen und dann heult die Pumpe auch auf weil sie nicht schnell genug beim befüllen das Wasser transportieren kann.  Aber nur solange der Loop nicht voll ist oder ich nicht auf volle Leistung gestellt habe.

Zu deine Pumpe kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen da ich sie nicht kenne.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

meiner ist ja auch 4 polig  ,  aber nur 2 sind belegt ......  wie ich oben erklärt habe  .     die Pumpe ist ne Laing DDC 3.2  ........  18 Watt

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe mir mal deine Laing DDC-3.2 TP PWM näher angesehen und die hat ja ein blauen und ein grünes Kabel dran. Das letzte 4. Pin ist zumindest für die PWM Regelung und der 3-Pin  fürs Tachosignal. Spannung und Masse wird ja direkt vom Netzteil bezogen. Damit sollte normalerweise auch eine Drehzahl anliegen und per PWM geregelt werden.

Das ganze wird halt direkt vom Netzteil versorgt und so spielt es keine Roller was für eine Leistung der Fan-Anschluss anliegen hat(Amper + Watt).


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

xD   und wo soll ich den Drecks Stecker jetzt draufdrücken ?      ich muss schon selber feiern ^^   Würde mich schon interessieren  , oder soll ich den einfach abschneiden  

Das tut aber auch nichts zur Sache das  "die Absicherungs "  - Einstellung im Bios mit 200 rpm   oder 400   oder 600rpm  rein garnichts bringt  ^^^    ,   nur beim Start   ...hahahahaha
-----------------------------------------------

Egal !  Es geht ja eher darum wie krieg ich den Rechner so billig wie möglich und ohne großen Aufwand zum Piepsen ^^  wenn die Pumpe mal ausfällt ?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Im Grunde ist es egal wo du den anschließt, entweder CPU oder andere Lüfteranschlüsse oder wenn du ihn komplett weg lässt dann läuft die Pumpe ungeregelt mit 12v und voller Drehzahl.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es egal wo du den anschließt, entweder CPU oder andere Lüfteranschlüsse oder wenn du ihn komplett weg lässt dann läuft die Pumpe ungeregelt mit 12v und voller Drehzahl.



Nee eben nicht , wie ich in vorherigen Post schon erläutert hab ,  dann geht die Pumpe einfach aus ^^


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann kann ich dir dazu auch nicht weiter helfen, da ich die Pumpe selbst nicht kenne und davon ausgegangen bin wie PWM Lüfter normalerweise Funktionieren.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also  !    

Ich hab jetzt einen Letzten Test gemacht und bin das Risiko eingegangen und hab Prime95 laufen lassen mit dem Stecker von der Pumpe am CPU fan , sprich ohne Kühlung .  Und siehe da , anscheinend gehört der schon an den CPU fan Anschluß ,   die Pumpe ist halt im idle immer aus . Wenn Prime läuft geht er an wenn zuviel Hitze erzeugt wird. Und beim Start hat es auch nicht gepiept ! 
.....wenn ich den Stecker bei Prime95 abgezogen hab hat es auch nicht gepiepst    grrrrr   ...  Sogar wenn ich den Molex abgezogen hab 

1. Frage xD   :   Ist es bedenklich das die Pumpe hoch und runteregelt oder ganz ausgeht , ich meine die ständigen Lastwechsel .  Wäre es nicht Besser bzw schonender für die Lebensdauer der Pumpe , wenn diese nicht ständig sowas macht und stattdessen eine Drehzahl konstant hält ...  in dem Fall Vollspeed !? 

2. Frage :    Das tut ja jetzt auch nichts mehr zur Sache ... ..........................
 Wenn es nicht piept wenn die Pumpe kaputt ist, ...(  ist ja in dem Sinn auch kaputt wenn sie stillsteht )    , ist das ja völlig sinnfrei ,wenn zb Prime weiterläuft und das Wasser trotzdem mit kochen anfängt.......    crazy....

3. Frage  :  Wie krieg ich meinen Rechner kostengünstig zum  Piepen   ^^ wenn die Pumpe mal defekt ist !?    xD


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mach einmal ein Foto von dem Stecker, weil zuerst war es ein PWM(4pin) stecker, der Link zum aquatuning shop zeigt aber einen 3pin Stecker
 Wenn klar ist welchen Stecker du hast dann arbeiten wir die restlichen Fragen ab


----------



## ForceScout (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute...
Meine Gelüste nach einem Mora werden immer größer 
Preislich werde ich mich wohl für den 360 entscheiden, sind über 150€ Unterschied.
Hat wer Erfahrung mit den Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim?

Mein größtes  Fragezeichen hab ich zur Zeit noch bei den schnell Kupplungen.
Welche mindern den Durchfluss den am wenigsten? Hab noch intern 2x360 Radis und eine Watercool D5. 
Mein Favorit sind zurzeit eigentlich die EK QDC.  20€ für ein Paar ist einfach nen guter Preis. Koolance finde ich ziemlich überteuert...
Wirklich gute Vergleiche findet man leider wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## kayuna (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ForceScout... 
Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellverschluesse | Anschluesse | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Das wäre noch ne Alternative...


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Also  !
> 
> Ich hab jetzt einen Letzten Test gemacht und bin das Risiko eingegangen und hab Prime95 laufen lassen mit dem Stecker von der Pumpe am CPU fan , sprich ohne Kühlung .  Und siehe da , anscheinend gehört der schon an den CPU fan Anschluß ,   die Pumpe ist halt im idle immer aus . Wenn Prime läuft geht er an wenn zuviel Hitze erzeugt wird. Und beim Start hat es auch nicht gepiept !
> .....wenn ich den Stecker bei Prime95 abgezogen hab hat es auch nicht gepiepst    grrrrr   ...  Sogar wenn ich den Molex abgezogen hab


Ist es gewollt, dass die Pumpe im Idle nicht läuft?
Ich hab jetzt die letzten Seiten nicht gelesen,(daher weiß ich nicht, was genau dein Problem ist) aber wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft, obwohl sie soll, und erst bei einem Temp anstieg läuft, dann ist die Idle-Drehzahl, die auf deinem CPU-Fan-Header anliegt, zu gering, um die Pumpe zu starten. 
Zum anlaufen brauchen die viel mehr, als zum laufen. Ergo müsstest du das im BIOS umstellen.


----------



## v3nom (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm die EK QDCs!
Warum nur der 360er Mora? Wo ist der günstiger im Gesamtaufbau? Auch für den 420er gibts günstige 140er Lüfter (Arctic P14 PWM PST).


----------



## ForceScout (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



v3nom schrieb:


> Nimm die EK QDCs!
> Warum nur der 360er Mora? Wo ist der günstiger im Gesamtaufbau? Auch für den 420er gibts günstige 140er Lüfter (Arctic P14 PWM PST).



MoRa3 360+ Fan-grill= 207,90 Ohne Lüfter etc
MoRa3 420+ Fan-Grill+Mounting Bracket=274,85 ohne Lüfter etc

Naja, sieht so doch gar nicht mehr so viel unterschied aus. Hatte sonst immer die 200mm Noctua mit in der Rechnung für den 420 
Wenn ich die 180mm Phobya PWM Lüfter auf dem 420 nehme, ist doch kein so riesiger Leistungsunterschied oder? 
Auf die Arctic Dinger hab ich  nicht so Bock, die sehen schrottig aus  
Und die Noctua sind einfach zu heftig teuer... die Phobya sind glaub ich nen gutes Mittelding


Position	Produktname	Preis
1	MO-RA3 420 LT black                                                                     199,95 €
2	PCI Slot Pass-Through Bracket	                                            19,95 €
3	Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM 900rpm Slim black 4x	        59,80 €	
4	MO-RA3 420 Fan Grill - Classic - black (high version)	 44,95 €
5	MO-RA3 Stand - ACETAL	                                                          19,95 €	
6	MO-RA3 420 Mounting Bracket for 180-230mm Fans   29,95 €
7	EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 3m	 13,90 €	
8	EK QDC 100mm Black 2x	                                                           39,80€

	=	428,25€

Fittinge muss ich mir noch raussuchen, aber ansonsten hab ich glaub ich an alles gedacht.

€dit:
 Jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Lüftern EK-Vardar EVO 140S  – EK Webshop ? Sind gerade im Angebot für 5,99 anstatt 19,96...


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit diesen LÃ¼ftern EK-Vardar EVO 140S  – EK Webshop ? Sind gerade im Angebot fÃ¼r 5,99 anstatt 19,96...



 Abend, wenn du punkto Lüfter quasi für immer Ruhe haben willst, dann entweder die Noctua 200 (Spitzenlüfter habe ich selber auf einen 200er) oder du kaufst dir die Noctua NF-P14s redux (habe ich auch an einem 420er, super Förderleistung auch im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich)

 Jetzt kommen wir zu den P/Lösungen, die Artic P14 habe ich auf einem 280er im Push Pull, aber dort gibt es ein komisches Verhalten.Diese werden per Spannung gesteuert. Es gibt bei 4.4 Volt,s dort so ein Pulsieren, das dann ab 5 Volt wieder verschwindet. Sind super Lüfter und wenn man sich einmal die Lager und den Preis vor Augen hält, dann sind diese einfach ein Schnapper.
 Wenn die Artic per PWM geregelt werden(habe 9 Stück P12 auf einem MORA 360er LT) dann sind diese bis zu einem pwm Level von 45% nicht zu hören, ab dann kommen einfach Lüftergeräusche dazu, aber keine Lager oder anderwertige Nebengeräusche.

 Ein guter Lüfter fängt bei einem spitzen Lager an.Noctua hat aus meiner Sicht eines der Besten die es gibt. Mein Absoluter Favorit ist der Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 oder auch der 3er (140mm).
Dieser Fan hat ein Lager welches die Grenzen der Physik aufzeigt.(Kann man selbst sehen, wie langer der Lüfter noch nachläuft, wenn er nicht mehr angetrieben wird. Das Lager erzeugt fast keine Reibung)Selbst auf ~ 1000rpm hört man nur einen leicht Luftstrom, darunter ist er absolut silent.Die proklamierten 300K Lebensdauer des Lagers, kaufe ich Be Quite sofort ab. Nachteil wie immer Kosten……….


----------



## TheAbyss (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nutze die Arctic 12 PWM PST auf nem 1080er Nova. Kann Razzor´s Daten grob bestätigen, alles unter 50% ist nicht hörbar, Durchsatz und Druck guter Durschnitt, für rund 6 EUR im großen Fluss absolut ok. Ich habe intern Eloops und Noctuas und extern die Arctic, hab also den direkten Vergleich. Wenn man eh genug Fläche hat, drehen die Arctics nie in dem Bereich, wo sie sich klar negativ von den Premium-Lüftern abheben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ist es gewollt, dass die Pumpe im Idle nicht läuft?
> Ich hab jetzt die letzten Seiten nicht gelesen,(daher weiß ich nicht, was genau dein Problem ist) aber wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft, obwohl sie soll, und erst bei einem Temp anstieg läuft, dann ist die Idle-Drehzahl, die auf deinem CPU-Fan-Header anliegt, zu gering, um die Pumpe zu starten.
> Zum anlaufen brauchen die viel mehr, als zum laufen. Ergo müsstest du das im BIOS umstellen.



Danke für deine Hilfe und das du dir die  Zeit genommen hast   ,  hast mir echt weitergeholfen


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe und das du dir die  Zeit genommen hast   ,  hast mir echt weitergeholfen


Funktioniert nun alles wie gewollt?


----------



## ForceScout (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mir übrigens heute morgen den 420er mo-ra bestellt 
Sowie bei Ek die QDC und ZMT Schlauch.
Lüfter sind es jetzt erstmal die Arctic p14 PWM pst geworden... Aber vorerst nur ein 5er Paket.

Bin mal gespannt wann alles eintrudelt.. 

Gesendet von meinem Huawei P30 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Noctua Lüfter haben damals mehr als mein Mora gekostet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde 180er auf dem MoRa noch besser und leiser. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine 5er Packung Artic p12 PWM kostet ~ 20 euro mit Versand ist man da bei ~ 45 euro dabei(Vollbestückung Mora)
 P14 sind minimal teurer.
 Die einzigen Lüfter die bei mir ausgefallen sind (bisher), war einmal ein Enermax Vegas - Lagerschaden und viele billigfans von Antec und Coolermaster, die bei Gehäusen dabei waren.
Die Artic sind einfach ein Kompromiss, weil ich weigere mich über 100 euro nur für Lüfter auszugeben.  

@Gordon
 Welche 180er gibt es die gute Lager haben?Da gibt es doch nur die Phobya und glaub Silverstone, hat auch welche. Das Maß ist leider zu „exotisch“,dass anscheinend Noctua sich diesem bedient.
 Man muss froh sein, dass Noctua endlich 200er auf den Markt gebracht hat, weil da ist es ja auch so dünn gesät.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich finde 180er auf dem MoRa noch besser und leiser.


Leiser geht bei mir nicht mehr, da ich sie mit 500-600 U/min was ich laufen lasse nicht hören kann.

Ansonsten habe ich schon auch Lüfter gehabt wo Lager am klackern sind oder Luftgeräusche entstehen und meine Noctua P12 erzeugen nichts der Gleichen. 180er Lüfter haben mir nicht gefallen und da hatte ich wegen klackern der Lage usw. etwas bedenken. Leider führt Noctua keine 180er Lüfter und die 200mm Lüfter gab es zu der Zeit als ich kaufen noch nicht von Noctua. Sonst hätte ich vielleicht sogar auch einen 420er Moara gekauft.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe Silverstone SST-AP181 v2 und habe keine klackern, rattern oder ähnliches. Meine Lüfter laufen bei 300 Umdrehungen pro Minute und sind dadurch sehr leise. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Glaube ich dir, ich hatte aber keine Lust Lüfter auf gut Glück zu kaufen da ich hier auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe, daher bin ich auch Nummer sicher gegangen und habe mir die Noctua gekauft. Hatte zuvor auch mit Kabelbinder 140mm von be quiet! zum Test drauf gemacht gemacht und die konnte ich leicht mit 600 U/min raus hören und die Hand vor dem Lüfter gehalten ergab auch das ein teil der Luft durch den Lüfter zurück kam und so kein guter Luftdruck zwischen Radiator und Lüfter aufgebaut wurde. Da ich bereits schon Noctua auf meine interne Radiatoren verbaut hatte konnte ich dort das selbe versuchen und stellte zum einem fest das ich keine Luft zurück bekam und sie auch mit der selben Drehzahl nicht zu hören waren. War daher dann ein Grund zwar etwas mehr auszugeben aber wieder auf Noctua zu setzen.

Habe mich damals auch ausgiebig mit diesen Lüfter informiert und auch einiges an Videos angesehen gehabt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Noctua Lüfter haben damals mehr als mein Mora gekostet.



Meine Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S1 auch    Und die laufen von Haus aus glaub sogar mit  750 rpm (was ein guter Kompromiss ist )   und man hört absolut nix  !   kosten aber auch 22 Tacken pro Stück .......... brauch keine Lüftersteuerung   Vollspeed fertig .

Komischerweise kosten die nach 10 Jahren immernoch genauso viel  ,  wenigstens sind sie nicht teuerer geworden  ^^   , ................... aber im dem Sinne waren die jeden Cent wert .

Kannste dir  ruhig  ^^  mal anschauen , vielleicht gibt es die ja auch in Größer  ,  grad weil du jetzt den 420 Radi nimmst.
Aber ich sag dir auch gleich das der 360 Mora  völlig ausreicht , selbst wenn du 2 Rechner dranhängst  .  Du wirst zum 420  keinen Unterschied merken ,  weil die Kühlleistung selbst mit dem 360 extrem hoch ist  ,  nur so als Tip.

Prime + Furmark auf Vollspeed   ,   Luft Wasserdelta   3 °C  , höchstens 4   je nach verbauten Lüftern


----------



## brooker (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radifläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, nur durch noch mehr  Radifläche. Ich würde, wenn es keine anderen Restriktionen gibt immer wieder den größten MORA nehmen.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Prime + Furmark auf Vollspeed   ,   Luft Wasserdelta   3 °C  , höchstens 4   je nach verbauten Lüftern



Welche HW hast du bitte? Ich habe mit meiner Fläche, die nicht wenig ist, ein Delta zw 4 und 5 Grad. Muss zugeben,dass meine Lüfter nicht besonders hoch drehen, max 500rpm und der Mora bekommt nicht mehr als PWM level 45% ab.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ja nun so viele Wärmeleitpasten getestet, Kryonaut, Hydronaut , Coolermaster  , Noctua nth1 Noctua nth2 , und MX4 2019. Die Hydronaut war ja bis jetzt die beste , allerdings habe ich nun mal die Kingpin Paste bekommen und getestet und muss sagen, diese ist noch mal ein stück besser. 
Für mich bis jetzt die beste Wärmeleitpaste die ich je hatte  Kann ich echt empfehlen.

Ich überlege ja schon seit Monaten ob ich nicht doch auf Hardtubes umbauen soll, eigentlich wollte ich es nicht da ich einfach zu oft irgendwo rumbastel und es mit Schläuchen einfacher ist. Aber als ich jetzt diesen YouTube Kanal gesehen habe von diesem Kerl von den Philippinen der Rechner für Kunden baut und Videos davon dreht.
Wenn ich mir das so ansehe was der da für geile Rechner baut... man , da bekomme ich ja schon Lust sowas auch zu probieren 
Hier mal der Kanal, ist echt interessant.
YouTube

Der Kerl baut mit normalen Mitteln, Flex, Kreissäge , Dremel usw so geile Rechner, mit so einer krassen Liebe zum Detail. 
Ich glaube ich werde bald auch mal versuchen Tubes zu verbauen


----------



## ForceScout (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde bald auch mal versuchen Tubes zu verbauen



Einfach machen! 
Macht eigentlich sogar verdammt bock sich damit zu beschäftigen...
Ich hab mich beim ersten mal 2 Tage in die Werkstatt eingeschlossen und solange geübt und probiert bis ich zufrieden war 
Hab bestimmt jeden Bogen mindestens 3 mal gemacht 
Kauf aber gleich mehr als 1 von den Biegeschnuren. Wenn du so ein Glück hast wie ich reißen dir 3 Stück im perfekten Doppelbogen ab  
Empfehlen kann ich auch das Biegewerkzeug/Bogenlehre von ezmodding. Macht das ganze einfacher!


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falls jemand irgendwo nen Waterblock für die 5700XT entdeckt, gebt bitte bescheid


----------



## TheAbyss (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Falls jemand irgendwo nen Waterblock für die 5700XT entdeckt, gebt bitte bescheid



mmhh.... ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was da für den Preis an Dampf rauskommt. Rechne mal rund 520EUR für alles, und wenn du Glück hast geht´s in Richtung 2080.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> mmhh.... ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was da für den Preis an Dampf rauskommt. Rechne mal rund 520EUR für alles, und wenn du Glück hast geht´s in Richtung 2080.


2,1GHz ist laut Igor mit Wasser drin


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich entschuldige mich schonmal im Vornherein für die Zitatwand, aber ich war schon ne Weile nicht mehr hier im Thread und habe einige Sachen gefunden, worauf ich antworten mag... 



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> gut aber in dem Test ist auch die Kryonaut angeblich einer der besten Pasten und das kann ich sowas von gar nicht unterschreiben. Und du wie ich weiß auch nicht


Meine Erfahrungen mit der Kryonaut sind auch nicht so wahnsinnig dolle. Ich habe schon so einige Pasten durch - BeQuiet DC-1, Gelid GC Extreme, Noctua NT-H1, Arctic MX-2, Arctic MX-4, CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker und halt die ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut. 
Die Kryonaut hat einzig auf meiner 290X gegenüber der BeQuiet DC-1 Vorteile gezeigt, dafür aber auch überdeutlich (das waren locker 8°...). Ansonsten hat die einzig durch ihren abgehobenen Preis herausgestochen. 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mich für das Hero Board entschieden was auch alles mit bringt und sogar auch ein Lüfterausgang besitzt womit ich auch meine 9 Lüfter alle zugleich daran betreiben kann. Lässt sich soweit auch nach Wassertemperatur steuern und andere Funktionen vom Aquero habe ich ehe nicht gebraucht und genutzt.


Wenn man tatsächlich alle Funktionen von solch einem Board nutzt, ist das auch garnicht mal soooo teuer. Gerade die "besseren" Mainboards haben heute ausreichende Funktionen zur Überwachung und Steuerung. Das konnte bspw. selbst mein ASUS X470-Pro - einen 3A-Port hatte es genauso wie reichlich Lüfteranschlüsse und einen Temperatursensor-Header. 

Klar, mit einem Aquaero lässt sich alles nochmal etwas besser darstellen und steuern, aber obs das unbedingt die 100€ wert ist? 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue Idee zum einfacheren und schöneren Aufbau in meinem System "ausgearbeitet"  Und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören
> 
> Verbaut sind (bzw. werden in naher Zukunft) R5 1600@ 1,4V @ 3,95GHz (Zen 2 8/12 Kerner @ Max OC), RXVega 56 OC + evtl X570 Kühler, falls sowas kommt (Kein Bock auf den kleinen Lüfter da...)
> 
> ...


Naja, sagen wir es mal so - vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hatte ich nen 360er+240er-Radiator für einen Ryzen 5 2600 @4,175GHz und eine RTX2080 im Einsatz. Letztere mit zu dem Zeitpunkt maximal 245W TDP und der 2600 mit ca. 130W bei dem OC. 
Ergo hätte ich locker genug Kühlfläche gehabt. Trotzdem ist mir der Kreislauf völlig überhitzt - die GPU lief nach längerer Last mit etwa 60° und auch die CPU wurde richtig warm. 

Seitdem gebe ich auf diese 100W/120er-Lüfter-Regel nichts mehr. Zumindest wenn es leise und/oder kühl sein soll. 



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Ich habe intern 2x360mm verbaut und es reicht tatsächlich um den 2700x und dir beiden VII zu kühlen


Angesichts meiner Erfahrungen kann ich ihm das nämlich nicht abkaufen. Zumindest nicht bei dauerhafter Last.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mora ist eigentlich keine Option, sonst bräuchte ich ja nicht so ein Monster von Gehäuse


Ich würde dir auch zum MO-RA raten. Wenn du eh schon einen BigTower hast, macht der MO-RA den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. Der braucht in meinen Augen auch nicht so viel Platz wie man sich vorstellen mag - ich hab den bspw. links vom Gehäuse zwischen Wand und PC stehen, mit jeweils ca. 15cm Abstand. 

Aktuell habe ich 1x360, 1x280, 2x240 drin, die Temps sind trotzdem irgendwie *******, vermutlich, weil er unterm tisch steht, und die Abwärme oben wieder reinzieht.
Platz habe ich nicht, um ihn woanders hinzustellen, und im Dachgeschoss wohne ich auch noch [/QUOTE]



Venom89 schrieb:


> Jeder Lüfter Ausgang deines Boards, kann mindestens 1A / 12W. Von daher hättest du jeden nehmen können


Kommt auf die Lüfter an. Spätestens bei einem MO-RA können 1A sehr schnell ziemlich wenig werden. Selbst mit sehr sparsamen Lüftern wie dem NF-A14 (mit je 0,13A) würdest du die 1A sprengen. 




bthight schrieb:


> Die CPU, war auch ohne die GPU im Kreislauf, immer bei ca. 65 Grad C (Prime95).
> Mit dem XP3 Light  waren die Temperaturen ähnlich.
> 
> Die CPU ist ein Ryzen 2600 @4,05 GHZ 1,3V
> ...


Ich hatte wie weiter oben geschrieben ja ebenfalls mal einen Ryzen 5 2600 gehabt. Dazu halt einen 360er-Radiator (45mm), einen 240er-Radiator (30mm) und als CPU-Block einen Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro. 
Da hat die CPU mit OC auf 4,175GHz bei 1,45V mit prime95 auch ganze 73° geknackt. Mein jetziger Ryzen 5 2600X wird @stock auch schon 65° warm.

Leider zahlt sich bei Ryzen 2000 trotz Verlötung eine Wakü so überhaupt garnicht aus. 



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Also bei 33 Grad Zimmertemperatur und unter Last mit Prime halte ich die Temperaturen für absolut in Ordnung.


Klar, die Temperaturen sind normal und nicht so hoch. Trotzdem sind die irgendwie doof - ein geköpfter 8700K lief zu 5GHz und 1,424V bei mir deutlich kühler. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich bin im allgemeinem ehe gegen Reparaturen, da bisher repariertes was ich mal hatte immer früher oder später erneut defekt gegangen ist und ich am ende doch noch neu kaufen musste.


Kaufst du dir auch jedes Mal ein neues Auto wenn was kaputt geht?
Eine Reparatur versuchen hätte man schon tun können. Gerade bei Elektronik ist die Erwartung, dass etwas ewig hält, doch schon etwas vermessen. Wenn das Aquaero dann vielleicht auch nur ein Jahr länger durchgehalten hätte, hättest du ein Jahr länger mit Freude haben können. Es hätte aber auch noch viel länger halten können. 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Seit dem ich nur mehr destiliertes Wasser verwende,habe ich keine Probleme mehr!
> Auch der besagte Biobefall ist fast immer,dass das Kühlmittel gekippt ist oder die Schläuche geben ihren Weichmacher ab (hatte ich auch schon).


Alleine wegen möglichem Biobefall würde ich niemals rein destilliertes Wasser in einem Kreislauf verwenden. Die Möglichkeit kann theoretisch schon alleine dann entstehen, wenn du den AGB befüllst oder nachfüllst. 
Mal ganz ehrlich - beim MO-RA-Kreislauf braucht ca. 2,4L Kühlflüssigkeit - das sind also knappe 20 Euro auf zwei Jahre mit klarem DP Ultra. Das sind Peanuts, angesichts so manch anderer Kosten die bei einer Wakü anfallen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> meiner ist ja auch 4 polig  ,  aber nur 2 sind belegt ......  wie ich oben erklärt habe  .     die Pumpe ist ne Laing DDC 3.2  ........  18 Watt
> 
> Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


Auch wenn der Herr gebannt ist: Das ist ne 18W-Pumpe. Selbst auf besseren Mainboards hat der CPU-Lüfter-Port oft aber nur einen 1A-Header - also 12W. 



ForceScout schrieb:


> MoRa3 360+ Fan-grill= 207,90 Ohne LÃ¼fter etc
> MoRa3 420+ Fan-Grill+Mounting Bracket=274,85 ohne LÃ¼fter etc
> 
> Naja, sieht so doch gar nicht mehr so viel unterschied aus. Hatte sonst immer die 200mm Noctua mit in der Rechnung fÃ¼r den 420
> ...


Wenn du erstmal Geld sparen willst, lasse den Standfuß (braucht man nicht) und den FanGrill (dient nur der Optik) weg. 
Stattdessen würde ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung dringend zu den NF-A20 PWM raten. Die kosten nur 25€/Stück (das ist für so große Lüfter echt nicht so teuer) und sind ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert.
Zu den Phobya G-Silent 18 kann ich zwar nix sagen, aber ich hatte mal neun von den kleinen Phobya Nano-G Silent 14 mit 1000rpm im Einsatz. Die Dinger waren bei gleicher Drehzahl nicht nur bedeutend lauter, sondern haben auch noch schlechter gekühlt. Jetzt stelle dir die Dinger mal in 18cm vor...

Wirklich. Die Noctuas sind ihr Geld wert - vier von den NF-A20 kühlen schon bei 400rpm besser wie die neun Nano-G Silent 14 bei 650rpm - und sind dabei unhörbar. 
Zumal ich es, solltest du auf die G-Silent 18 gehen, für Verschwendung halte, den MO-RA3 420 zu kaufen. Du nutzt dann nämlich fast nur die Kühlfläche eines MO-RA3 360 - auf den vier 180mm-Lüfter sogar ab Werk passen. 

Zu der PCI-Passthrough-Blende gebe ich dir deinen Rat: Drehe die so fest wie möglich. Ich habe die Alphacool HF38-Blende im Einsatz - ziehst du die nur handfest an, hast du automatisch ne Pfütze am PC. 
Ich habe die nur handfest angezogen gehabt und dadurch fast mein Netzteil unter Wasser gesetzt (zum Glück ist ein DPP11 wegen des Gummirahmens ja leicht nach innen versetzt...). Zum Glück hat man es deutlichst tropfen gehört.



ForceScout schrieb:


> Ich hab mir übrigens heute morgen den 420er mo-ra bestellt
> Sowie bei Ek die QDC und ZMT Schlauch.
> Lüfter sind es jetzt erstmal die Arctic p14 PWM pst geworden... Aber vorerst nur ein 5er Paket.


Die Arctic P14 sind ne gute Brot- und Butterlösung. Sind zwar auf maximaler Drehzahl etwas laut, aber gedrosselt sind die ihr Geld durchaus Wert. 

Hast du echt extra die Schläuche und die Schnellverschlüsse bei EK bestellt? Da hätte ich bei Watercool gleich folgendes mitbestellt:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273

Und die Schnellverbinder halt irgendwo separat bestellt. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Noctua Lüfter haben damals mehr als mein Mora gekostet.


Hast du neun kleine oder vier große Noctuas?



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich überlege ja schon seit Monaten ob ich nicht doch auf Hardtubes umbauen soll, eigentlich wollte ich es nicht da ich einfach zu oft irgendwo rumbastel und es mit Schläuchen einfacher ist.


Wenn du mich fragst: Lass es bleiben. Hardtubes sehen zwar extrem schön aus, sind aber beim Einbau und bei der Wartung einfach nur aufwändig. Überlege mal - musst du die CPU oder die GPU aus was für einem Grund auch immer ausbauen, musst du jedes Mal den Loop öffnen. Bei jeder kleinen Änderung musst du die Tubes neu biegen und zurechtschneiden. Wo wir auch schon beim Einbauaufwand wären - Schläuche "misst" man Pi mal Daumen aus, schneidet sie mit ner Schere und gut ist. Bei Hardtubes musst du schon viel genauer nachmessen bzw. abschätzen, du brauchst ne Heatgun, ne Säge (odern Rohrschneider), einen Entgrater und vermutlich auch Schleifpapier - und mit ganz viel Glück passt dann alles.

Ne Danke.


----------



## ForceScout (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn du erstmal Geld sparen willst, lasse den Standfuß (braucht man nicht) und den FanGrill (dient nur der Optik) weg.
> Stattdessen würde ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung dringend zu den NF-A20 PWM raten. Die kosten nur 25€/Stück (das ist für so große Lüfter echt nicht so teuer) und sind ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert.
> Zu den Phobya G-Silent 18 kann ich zwar nix sagen, aber ich hatte mal neun von den kleinen Phobya Nano-G Silent 14 mit 1000rpm im Einsatz. Die Dinger waren bei gleicher Drehzahl nicht nur bedeutend lauter, sondern haben auch noch schlechter gekühlt. Jetzt stelle dir die Dinger mal in 18cm vor...
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal 5 von den Arctic dingern bestellt und schau mal ob ich nen gutes Angebot für die Noctua finde... 100€ nur für Lüfter ist halt wieder happig 
Bin ja nicht knapp mitm Geld, deswegen wollte ich Füße und Blende auch gleich mitkaufen. Aber 100-120€ für 4 Lüfter... 
Habe auch gehört das Ende des Jahres die Noctua in Schwarz rauskommen, dann wittere ich schon einen guten Gebraucht kauf^^  Mir ist die Farbe unterm Schreibtisch nämlich egal 


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zu der PCI-Passthrough-Blende gebe ich dir deinen Rat: Drehe die so fest wie möglich. Ich habe die Alphacool HF38-Blende im Einsatz - ziehst du die nur handfest an, hast du automatisch ne Pfütze am PC.
> Ich habe die nur handfest angezogen gehabt und dadurch fast mein Netzteil unter Wasser gesetzt (zum Glück ist ein DPP11 wegen des Gummirahmens ja leicht nach innen versetzt...). Zum Glück hat man es deutlichst tropfen gehört.


Werde ich machen^^


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Arctic P14 sind ne gute Brot- und Butterlösung. Sind zwar auf maximaler Drehzahl etwas laut, aber gedrosselt sind die ihr Geld durchaus Wert.


Ich erwarte auch nicht zu viel von den Arctic Dingern... mal schauen. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hast du echt extra die Schläuche und die Schnellverschlüsse bei EK bestellt? Da hätte ich bei Watercool gleich folgendes mitbestellt:
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273
> 
> Und die Schnellverbinder halt irgendwo separat bestellt.


Leider bekommt man die EK Verbinder nur in deren eigenen Shop... da habe ich dann halt gleich den passenden Schlauch und Fittinge mitbestellt. Die Fittinge waren sogar noch 70% Reduziert, deswegen nicht weiter schlimm.

Hab mir heute auch noch beim Käsekönig nen Aquacomputer High Flow bestellt, dann kann ich auch endlich mal den Durchfluss checken.
Somit habe ich dann für die Mora Erweiterung auch die 500€ geknackt... 
Aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby 
Ich nehme mir dann auch immer ordentlich Zeit und genieße den Spaß am basteln


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Alleine wegen möglichem Biobefall würde ich niemals rein destilliertes Wasser in einem Kreislauf verwenden. Die Möglichkeit kann theoretisch schon alleine dann entstehen, wenn du den AGB befüllst oder nachfüllst.
> Mal ganz ehrlich - beim MO-RA-Kreislauf braucht ca. 2,4L Kühlflüssigkeit - das sind also knappe 20 Euro auf zwei Jahre mit klarem DP Ultra. Das sind Peanuts, angesichts so manch anderer Kosten die bei einer Wakü anfallen.



Ich hatte das Fertiggemisch von Inovatekprotect, dann das Konzentrat in meinen Kreisläufen drinnen (ist leider ausgeflockt). Dann der nächste Versuch mit Alphacools CapKelivn – wieder komische grüne Ablagerungen.Dann habe ich ein bisschen herum experimentiert mit G48, da muss man aufpassen, dass man hier nicht zu hohe Dosen mischt(hat mir den Plexi Agb angegriffen). War aber sonst eher unauffällig.Dann habe ich die Kreisläufe gereinigt und ich hatte nie mehr Probleme als ich auf „nur“ destilliertes Wasser umgestiegen bin.

Ich möchte ja fair sein - gerade Dubble protect Ultra in klar bestellt(2Liter müssen reichen).Da ich so oder so bald meine Wakue der einjährigen Wartung unterziehen muss, teste ich nun das so hoch angepriesene „Wundermittel“ von Aquacomputer. Kühlmittel Versuch Nummer vier 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hast du neun kleine oder vier große Noctuas?


Soweit ich weiß, hat er 9 kleine 120er, aber keine Redux.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du bewusst beim Käsekönig noch den Durchflusssensor bestellt oder war das ne Spontanentscheidung? 
Aber ja, beim MO-RA kann ganz schnell viel Geld verschwinden. 

Ich bin zwar viel günstiger weggekommen (Waren bei mir auch ganze 300€ bei Aquatuning (WLP, MO-RA, PWM-Lüfterhub SPLITTY9, Slotblende, Temperatursensor, Lüfter, Kühlflüssigkeit) und ca. 30€ beim Käsekönig), hab dafür aber auch die ganzen Extras wie Schnellverbinder, Durchflusssensor, MO-RA-Füße und die MO-RA-Blende weggelassen. 

@razzor: Dann wünsche ich mal viel Glück. 
Wenn destilliertes Wasser bisher bei dir lief, ist ja alles gut. Ich würds mich halt nicht trauen - mir wäre das Risiko von Biobefall zu hoch, und das soll wohl nach einem Leck der schlimmste Zwischenfall sein den man mit ner Wakü haben kann. Für Lebewesen in Wasser gibts Aquarien. 

Von Alphacool CKC und Innovatek Protect IP hat man öfters mal von Problemen gehört...


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein Schlimmster Zwischenfall waren die Masterkleer Schläuche, dieses Abfallprodukt hat mich Stunden meines Lebens gekostet. In Kombination mit den Inovatekprotect hat es mir quasi den ganzen Weichmacher herausgewaschen. Ich konnte jedes Bauteil, von CPU Kühler (heiden Arbeit den Culpex mit seinen ultra feinen Finnen zu reinigen – das gleicht einer Sisyphusarbeit) bis zur GPU zerlegen und ausgiebig reinigen. Dann nochmal die Radiatoren. Seit diesem Tage an, gibt es bei mir nur noch ZMT bzw. Norprene.  

 Für Undichtigkeiten habe ich den Dr.Drop – bei 0,5 bar entdeckt man jede noch so kleine Undichtigkeit


----------



## ForceScout (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hast du bewusst beim Käsekönig noch den Durchflusssensor bestellt oder war das ne Spontanentscheidung?
> Aber ja, beim MO-RA kann ganz schnell viel Geld verschwinden.


Naja kommt drauf an... beschäftigt habe ich mich da schon länger mit. Und in nem schwachen Moment war es halt bestellt 

Habe übrigens mal ne Excel gemacht mit allen Dingen zum Pc... war ein Fehler 
Aber ich muss dazu sagen, das ich auch immer die alte Hardware verkauft habe und der Neukauf dadurch nicht so schmerzlich war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie das bei den ganzen verrückten hier aussehen würde


----------



## willi4000 (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ ForceScout

das ist eine Menge Kohle die du für deine Wasserkühlung ausgegeben hast. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe schlappe 1870€


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will bei meinem monatlichen Hobbybudget welches ich durchaus auch auskoste garnicht wissen, wie viel Kohle ich mittlerweile in den PC und diverse andere Technik gesteckt habe.


----------



## TheAbyss (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich will bei meinem monatlichen Hobbybudget welches ich durchaus auch auskoste garnicht wissen, wie viel Kohle ich mittlerweile in den PC und diverse andere Technik gesteckt habe.



Ja, der Casemod reicht mir, aber wenn ich dann noch den Type R dazurechne wird mir ganz komisch.... Biobefall im Magen schätze ich, ich geh mal mit Dest. Wasser spülen


----------



## micindustries (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Habe übrigens mal ne Excel gemacht mit allen Dingen zum Pc... war ein Fehler
> Aber ich muss dazu sagen, das ich auch immer die alte Hardware verkauft habe und der Neukauf dadurch nicht so schmerzlich war
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Übersicht [emoji106]

Wegen genau solcher Zahlen am Ende hab ich sowas aber nicht gemacht xD Nehme ich meinen Monitor und die USV (bei dem was alles gekostet hat ist ein bisschen Schutz nicht verkehrt xD) dazu, dürfte ich auch in dem Bereich, evtl bis 5.500€, landen.... Hey, Ryzen 3000 kam ja vorgestern raus.... xD


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Fertiggemisch von Inovatekprotect, dann das Konzentrat in meinen Kreisläufen drinnen (ist leider ausgeflockt). Dann der nächste Versuch mit Alphacools CapKelivn – wieder komische grüne Ablagerungen.Dann habe ich ein bisschen herum experimentiert mit G48, da muss man aufpassen, dass man hier nicht zu hohe Dosen mischt(hat mir den Plexi Agb angegriffen). War aber sonst eher unauffällig.Dann habe ich die Kreisläufe gereinigt und ich hatte nie mehr Probleme als ich auf „nur“ destilliertes Wasser umgestiegen bin.


Einfach Finger weg von Alphacool


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Empfehlenswerte klare Schläuche in 16/11?
Die EK-Duraclear fallen raus, da auf Amazon erst in ein paar Tagen lieferbar und 23€ für 3m...
EDIT:
NVM, auf Amazon keiner lieferbar, geh ich wohl beim Käsekönig Shoppen


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nimm 16/10, da dieser Maß gängiger ist und es auch mehr Produkte dazu gibt.
Der eine Millimeter macht ehe kein Unterschied.

Mayhems Ultra Clear und auch ohne Weichmacher gibt es auch auf Water Cool, muss man daher nicht beim Caseking kaufen.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...läuche"/Schläuche/"16/10 (3/8""ID x 5/8""OD)"


----------



## Hardware-Noob278 (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi Leute,
könnte bisschen Hilfe gebrauchen. Könnt ihr mal eure Meinung auf meine Frage äußern?

Erste eigene Custom-Wasserkühlung bauen


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



micindustries schrieb:


> evtl bis 5.500€, landen....


Nur für dein jetziges SEtup oder insgesamt?
Insgesamt dürfte ich vermutlich noch mehr ausgegeben haben. Ich tausche halt gerne öfters mal im PC meinen Kram.

Wobei sich die Ausgaben zum Teil auch relativieren, da ich übrige Teile auch immer verkaufe... Sonst könnt ich das alles garnicht bezahlen.


----------



## micindustries (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nur für dein jetziges SEtup oder insgesamt?
> 
> ...
> 
> Wobei sich die Ausgaben zum Teil auch relativieren, da ich übrige Teile auch immer verkaufe... Sonst könnt ich das alles garnicht bezahlen.



Nur das jetzige Maschinchen (Bj. 2017 bis heute). Ryzen der ersten Generation, ne 1080 Ti (damals High-End Spitze), ein Curved 34" von LG (im Dezember 18 dazugekauft, frisch erschienen), komplett auf M.2-SSDs umgerüstet, und halt die WaKü... Das läppert sich, vor allem weil ich die Altteile nicht wirklich verkauft bekommen hab (Summe etwa 200€), weil mein alter PC von 2010 war. Oder es wurde in der Verwandtschaft weitergegeben xD

Aber was macht man nicht für das Hobby... ebenfalls letztes Jahr hab ich dann ne 1,5kV USV dazwischengehängt die ich gebraucht erwerben konnte... noch mehr Spielzeug. Die überbrückt für etwa zwei Minuten auf Volllast inklusive Peripherie, das langt zum kontrolliert runterfahren. Und sie filtert das Stromsignal sauber, also ein gewisser Schutz vor Spitzen und Absackern


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Einfach Finger weg von Alphacool



 Die Fittinge gehen, nur wie bei allen „BAUTEILEN“ von Alphacool, viel Endkontrolle gibt es da nicht, hatte schon ein paar Fittinge welche Materialfehler hatten undichte Agbs usw.Aber auch hier spiegelt es teilweise der Preis wieder.Wenn ich mir Komponenten von Aquacomputer oder Watercool kaufe, dann sieht man gleich um wie viel hochwertiger diese sind.
 Am ende des Tages geht man eine P/L Lösung ein  

 Bezüglich Schlauch, gleich auf den ZMT oder Norprene umschwenken 




micindustries schrieb:


> Aber was macht man nicht für das Hobby... ebenfalls letztes Jahr hab ich  dann ne 1,5kV USV dazwischengehängt die ich gebraucht erwerben  konnte... noch mehr Spielzeug. Die überbrückt für etwa zwei Minuten auf  Volllast inklusive Peripherie, das langt zum kontrolliert runterfahren.  Und sie filtert das Stromsignal sauber, also ein gewisser Schutz vor  Spitzen und Absackern



 Wenn das Wohnobjekt per Freileitung angespeist wird, dann braucht man fast unweigerlich ein USV, weil wenn da einmal der Blitz in die Freileitung reinfährt – GAME OVER.
Mir hat es schon einmal vor  Jahren, so ein MB und NT zerstört.
 Deswegen lieber, mal 100 bis 200 euro zur Absicherung des PCs in die Hand nehmen.
Wenn man die ganze Hauselektrik absichern will, dann lässt man einen Überspannungsschutz(Gasableiter) direkt bei den Vorzählersicherungen anbringen.


----------



## DOcean (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wohnobjekt per Freileitung angespeist wird, dann braucht man fast unweigerlich ein USV, weil wenn da einmal der Blitz in die Freileitung reinfährt – GAME OVER.
> Mir hat es schon einmal vor  Jahren, so ein MB und NT zerstört.
> Deswegen lieber, mal 100 bis 200 euro zur Absicherung des PCs in die Hand nehmen.
> Wenn man die ganze Hauselektrik absichern will, dann lässt man einen Überspannungsschutz(Gasableiter) direkt bei den Vorzählersicherungen anbringen.



Über eine USV lacht der Blitz nur nur und fährt mitten durch.... 

Vor einem direkten Treffer (Blitz in Haus, oder Blitz in die Freileitung die das Haus versorgt)  kann man sich fast nicht schützen, da ist soviel "Dampf" unterwegs der haut alles kurz und klein...

Vor den Auswirkungen in der Nähe kann man sich schützen, dann aber bitte die ganze Kette (Typ1 und 2 im Verteilerkasten, Typ 3 an den Steckdosen), hast du ja auch schon erwähnt...

Vielleicht hier noch Mal die Klarstellung, eine USV ist primär KEIN Schutzgerät sondern ein Puffer für einen Stromausfall, die meisten Geräte bringen gleichzeitig auch einige Schutzschaltungen mit ja, das ist aber nicht der primäre Einsatzweck.
Möchte man einfach nur einen Schutz des Gerätes vor Störungen aus dem Netz ist eine USV oversized, bzw das falsche Gerät.

BTW bei den ganzen Schutzmaßnahmen sollte man auch nicht die anderen Wege vergessen, sonst haut der Blitz über die DSL Leitung in den Router und von da in den PC zB...


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nimm 16/10, da dieser Maß gängiger ist und es auch mehr Produkte dazu gibt.
> Der eine Millimeter macht ehe kein Unterschied.
> 
> Mayhems Ultra Clear und auch ohne Weichmacher gibt es auch auf Water Cool, muss man daher nicht beim Caseking kaufen.
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...läuche"/Schläuche/"16/10 (3/8""ID x 5/8""OD)"


Ich hab schon ewig alles in 16/11 


razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Schlauch, gleich auf den ZMT oder Norprene umschwenken


Ich hatte lange den ZMT drin, aber ich finde klare Tubes schöner 
Ich hatte meinen Loop jetzt etwa 1 Jahr laufen, und die Kühler waren relativ sauber, nur minimal was drin.
so oft wie ich normalerweise dran rumbastel, juckt das nicht


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut das ist was anders, hast ja dann alle Anschlüsse damit bereits vorhanden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Gut das ist was anders, hast ja dann alle Anschlüsse damit bereits vorhanden.


Jo, hatte ich damals so gekauft, da die 16/10er von XSPC nicht lieferbar waren...
Aber ich hatte mir hier im Forum noch Monsoon 16/10er als Ersatz gekauft, oder falls ich mal erweitern muss etc...

Nacher ist man immer schlauer


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wobei 16/10er Schlauch bekommst auch auf 11mm Tülle drauf, ich habe dazu für mein Mora da ich ein abrutschen ausschließen wollte sogar 13mm Tüllen verwendet und dort den 16/10er Schlauch drauf bekommen. Ging aber mit 13mm richtig schwer und ich musste den Schlauch dazu schon anfeuchten und etwas warm machen damit er weicher wurde. Aber der eine Millimeter sollte bei dir nicht so viel ausmachen. Mir ist aber nicht bekannt wie dann die Sicherungsschrauben drauf passen werden, da ich bei mir nur Tüllen mit Kabelbinder verwendet habe.

Ich habe aber nur die zwei Schläuche zum Mora so verbaut, die anderen in intern sind aber 16/10 Anschraubanschlüsse.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mit den EK-Schläuchen wird das nicht funktionieren, die Sicherung bekommt man bei den offiziell 15,9/11,1 Schlauch schon kaum drauf.
Aber ich hab noch bisschen 16/10er ZMT zuhause, könnte ich ja mal testen


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versuche es mal, aber da könntest auch recht haben, da der Schlauch etwas steifer ist als mein Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch was ich verwende. Im übrigem war bei mir nach 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher im Kühler drin. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das ich anfangs oft was umgebaut habe und dabei mein Kühlwasser mit Absicht jedes mal etwas ausgetauscht habe und vielleicht anfangs das Zeug dadurch etwas raus bekommen habe. Zudem erreiche ich normalerweise nur 29-30°C Wassertemperatur und letztes als es so heiß war kam ich nicht über 32°C. Vielleicht wird dadurch auch weniger gelöst wenn die Wassertemperatur nicht so heiß ist.

Mittlerweile verwende ich nur noch destilliertes Wasser, zumindest überwiegend, da ich mein DP Ultra letztens nicht komplett raus bekommen habe und das Kühlwasser noch etwas gelb vom Fertiggemisch gefärbt ist. Habe aber an die 1,5 Liter mindestens an destilliertes Wasser aufgefüllt. Habe etwa 2,2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit bei mir drin. Dadurch ist mein Durchfluss um etwa 10-15 l/h besser geworden, da das destilliertes Wasser hier eine andere konstitänz hat und sich dadurch der Durchfluss verbessert hat. Wahrscheinlich habe ich an die 300-500ml DP Ultra noch drin und der Rest nur noch destilliertes Wasser.

Im Grunde wollte ich das ganze etwas durchspülen und dann wieder DP Ultra verwenden, aber momentan lasse ich es so weiter laufen. An der Kühlleistung hat sich aber soweit nichts geändert.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss bei mir komplett spülen... Von Blau auf Rot darf halt nichts mehr drin sein


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf spülen hatte ich jetzt keine Lust, hatte aber nicht vor meine Kühlflüssigkeit von der Farbe her zu ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir dazu auch nicht weiter helfen, da ich die Pumpe selbst nicht kenne und davon ausgegangen bin wie PWM Lüfter normalerweise Funktionieren.



Die originalen PWM-Pumpen von Lowara entsprechen nicht den Intel-PWM-Spezifikationen, sondern erwarten ein Pull-Up vom PWM-Controller. Das heißt wenn man sie gar nicht oder an eine streng Intel-konforme Steuerung anschließt (z.B. Aquaero), liegt an Pin4 das Signal für 0 Prozent PWM (konstant 0 V) an. Das die Pumpe das als "ich schalt mich ab" interpretiert, ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache. Ein PWM-Lüfter dagegen baut das Pull-Up-Signal selbst auf, das heißt ohne Pull-Down durch eine (nicht-)angeschlossene PWM-Steuerung liegt am Pin4 dauerhaft das volle Spannungsniveau von 100 Prozent PWM an und der Lüfter dreht mit voller Drehzahl. Einige Anbieter von Lowara-PWM-Derivaten verbauen aber eigene Schaltungen, die sich dann anders verhalten.

tl;dr:
PWM-Lüfter: Standard 100 Prozent, wird runtergereglt
Lowara PWM: Standard 0 Prozent, müsste hochgeregelt werden. Sollte aber nicht ausgehen.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Also  !
> 
> Ich hab jetzt einen Letzten Test gemacht und bin das Risiko eingegangen und hab Prime95 laufen lassen mit dem Stecker von der Pumpe am CPU fan , sprich ohne Kühlung .  Und siehe da , anscheinend gehört der schon an den CPU fan Anschluß ,   die Pumpe ist halt im idle immer aus . Wenn Prime läuft geht er an wenn zuviel Hitze erzeugt wird. Und beim Start hat es auch nicht gepiept !
> .....wenn ich den Stecker bei Prime95 abgezogen hab hat es auch nicht gepiepst    grrrrr   ...  Sogar wenn ich den Molex abgezogen hab
> ...



Regelmäßiges anhalten und anlaufen ist Gift für Mechanik. Bereits dauerhafter Betrieb mit extrem niedriger Drehzahl kann ein Pumpenlager vorzeitig verschleißen lassen, es ist empfehlenswert zumindest in der Nähe der spezifizierten Minimaldrehzahl zu bleiben.


----------



## micindustries (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Über eine USV lacht der Blitz nur nur und fährt mitten durch....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Das ist (zumindest mir) vollkommen klar. Es geht lediglich darum, im Stromausfall alles sauber herunterfahren zu können, und halt wie gesagt kleine Schwankungen im Netz wegzupuffern / -filtern. Dafür reicht die USV allemal.

Aber genug OT, hier geht es ja primär ums Wasser


----------



## ForceScout (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute ist mein Mo-Ra 420 gekommen, was ein riesiges Gerät^^
Habt ihr euren vor dem ersten Einsatz durchgespült wie nen normalen Radi mit Cilit Bang?
Oder nur einmal mit Destilliertem Wasser durch?


€dit:
Nach einem kleinen Badewanneneinsatz und durchspülen mit warmen Wasser, konnte ich keine Produktionsrückstände feststellen... Dann werde ich wohl auf Reiniger verzichten


----------



## v3nom (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moras sind grundsätzlich sehr sauber, damuss man keine Sorgen haben.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Mo-Ra 420 gekommen, was ein riesiges Gerät^^
> Habt ihr euren vor dem ersten Einsatz durchgespült wie nen normalen Radi mit Cilit Bang?
> Oder nur einmal mit Destilliertem Wasser durch?
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch nur in der Dusche durchgespült und dann mit destilliertes Wasser nach gespült.
War bei mir auch sauber.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... die MORAs von Watercool sind meiner Erfahrung nach sehr sauber. Da reicht warmes Wasser zum Spülen. Hab meine MORAs bisher 5min in der Badewanne bei mittlerem Druck gespült. Keine Rückstände. Alles super!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meiner war auch sauber  ,  hab ihn aber damals trotzdem auch in der Dusche durchgespült   ohne Spüli.    Glaub das ist schon gute quali  , und brauch man nicht wirklich  ....   aber für den Selenfrieden ist es gut


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zitat :  Ich hab jetzt einen Letzten Test gemacht und bin das Risiko eingegangen und hab Prime95 laufen lassen mit dem Stecker von der Pumpe am CPU fan , sprich ohne Kühlung . Und siehe da , anscheinend gehört der schon an den CPU fan Anschluß , die Pumpe ist halt im idle immer aus . Wenn Prime läuft geht er an wenn zuviel Hitze erzeugt wird. Und beim Start hat es auch nicht gepiept !
.....wenn ich den Stecker bei Prime95 abgezogen hab hat es auch nicht gepiepst grrrrr ... Sogar wenn ich den Molex abgezogen hab

1. Frage xD : Ist es bedenklich das die Pumpe hoch und runteregelt oder ganz ausgeht , ich meine die ständigen Lastwechsel . Wäre es nicht Besser bzw schonender für die Lebensdauer der Pumpe , wenn diese nicht ständig sowas macht und stattdessen eine Drehzahl konstant hält ... in dem Fall Vollspeed !?

2. Frage : Das tut ja jetzt auch nichts mehr zur Sache ... ..........................
Wenn es nicht piept wenn die Pumpe kaputt ist, ...( ist ja in dem Sinn auch kaputt wenn sie stillsteht ) , ist das ja völlig sinnfrei ,wenn zb Prime weiterläuft und das Wasser trotzdem mit kochen anfängt....... crazy....

3. Frage : Wie krieg ich meinen Rechner kostengünstig zum Piepen ^^ wenn die Pumpe mal defekt ist !? xD



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Regelmäßiges anhalten und anlaufen ist Gift für Mechanik. Bereits dauerhafter Betrieb mit extrem niedriger Drehzahl kann ein Pumpenlager vorzeitig verschleißen lassen, es ist empfehlenswert zumindest in der Nähe der spezifizierten Minimaldrehzahl zu bleiben.



Was ist  mit Frage 3 ?


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab mein System nochmal bisschen umgeplant.
Bin jetzt bei nem 45mm 480 push pull, ein 30mm 360 pull, und ein 30mm 280 push.

Sollte für (zukünftig) nen 3600 und 5700 XT gut reichen 
Insgesamt hab ich dann mit 2 Casefans 15 Lüfter verbaut...


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komme mit meinem Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuse auch auf 15 Lüfter.
Aber die 9 Lüfter auf dem Mora lasse ich erst ab einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C anlaufen.

Das geht sogar mit der Asus Software ohne den Aquaero sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich bedenke das mein Luftgekühltes System auch auf 10 Lüfter kam  sind es mit 15 Lüfter nur 5 Lüfter mehr.
Denn mit Luftkühlung hatte ich 2 Lüfter in der Front, 3 Lüfter oben und hinten und nochmals 2 Lüfter auf CPU-Kühler und 3 Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte.
Die Lüfter auf CPU und Grafikkarte fallen ja mit der Wasserkühlung weg und die Gehäuselüfter sind jetzt ja meine Lüfter auf meinen zwei intern verbaute Radiatoren.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Fertiggemisch von Inovatekprotect, dann das Konzentrat in meinen Kreisläufen drinnen (ist leider ausgeflockt). Dann der nächste Versuch mit Alphacools CapKelivn – wieder komische grüne Ablagerungen.Dann habe ich ein bisschen herum experimentiert mit G48, da muss man aufpassen, dass man hier nicht zu hohe Dosen mischt(hat mir den Plexi Agb angegriffen). War aber sonst eher unauffällig.Dann habe ich die Kreisläufe gereinigt und ich hatte nie mehr Probleme als ich auf „nur“ destilliertes Wasser umgestiegen bin.
> 
> Ich möchte ja fair sein - gerade Dubble protect Ultra in klar bestellt(2Liter müssen reichen).Da ich so oder so bald meine Wakue der einjährigen Wartung unterziehen muss, teste ich nun das so hoch angepriesene „Wundermittel“ von Aquacomputer. Kühlmittel Versuch Nummer vier



Ich glaub ich bin jetzt bereit für eine Langzeitstudie , bzw meine Erfahrungen mit Kühlflüssigkeit zu teilen .

Ich benutze seit Kauf vor genau 10 Jahren nur Aquatuning AT-Protect Plus Fertiggemisch , glaub die wissen was sie tun. Und Selbst das Konzentrat wäre mir schon zu unsicher wegen Biokontamination.
Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte ist ja kein Aquarium ^^  ,   und die paar Euro mehr , ist der Streß und die Kapriolen später nicht annäherend wert  .

Zu den Schläuchen:  Die sind auch 10 Jahre alt ,  13/10  PU-Schläuche ,  die waren mal blau .......  später wurden sie Lila dann noch dunkler , jetzt sehen sie fast schwarz aus xD
Aber sie haben mit dem Mittel AT-Protect nicht ausgeflockt und oder an Flexibilität verloren bzw wurden sie nicht angeriffen .   

Und ich wechsel meine Kühlflüssigkeit nie   ,   vielleicht mal etwas nachkippen nach 2 Jahren  oder bei  Grafikkartenumbau oder so   .   Und das " Wasser " im Plexi -AGB ist immernoch glasklar.  

Vielleicht testest du mal diese Flüssigkeit      ,  wie gesagt ich bekomme kein Geld für diese Werbung

PS:  für den Farbwechsel der Schläuche , ist anscheinend  im nachhinein  der Farbstoff im Mittel verantwortlich ...weil ich die ersten 8 Jahre immer das Pinke genommen hab ,  was die Schläuche dann aufgenommen haben.    Was aber nichts ausmacht , da die Schläuche das gut aufgenommen haben   ... und ich dachte das es sowas wie ein Indikator bei einer Zahnbüste ist .....  wenn das Wasser im AGB nicht mehr pink ist sondern glasklar  .... sollte man es wechseln    

Was natürlich völliger Quatsch ist  ^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du magst die Roten Pfeile gerne, oder? 

Ich mach alles über das UEFI 
Funktioniert auch prächtig!


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Übers Uefi lässt sich das ganze bei mir nicht so genau steuern.

Was ich haben möchte bekomme ich dort nicht ganz genau so hin, daher nutze ich die AI Suite 3 dafür, denn damit kann ich direkt einstellen was ich haben möchte. Das gute dabei ist das ich die AI Suite 3 nicht im Hintergrund laufen lassen muss. Einmal abgespeichert werden die Einstellungen wohl in der Windows Registrierung hinterlegt und laden jedes mal sobald das OS gebootet hat. Im Uefi habe ich daher nur in etwa alles eingestellt, da diese Lüfterdrehzahlen bis das OS bootet ausschlaggebend sind. Ich kann mein Zero Fan auch nur über die AI Suite 3 bestimmen, das wäre über das Bios mit diesem Port wo die Lüfter dran sind gar nicht möglich.

Profile kann ich mir auch aufs andere Laufwerk sichern und falls ich doch mal alles neu aufsetzen möchte kopiere ich einfach meine eigenen Profile der AI Suite 3  einfach wieder in das dafür vorgesehene Verzeichnis rein und kann dann aus der AI Suite 3 aus wieder drauf zugreifen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Was ist  mit Frage 3 ?



Müsste man rumprobieren. Normalerweise sollten Fan-Fail-Warnungen dann ergehen, wenn die Drehzahl auf null sinkt. Ich weiß aber nicht, in wie weit einige Mainboards zusätzlich prüfen, ob überhaupt ein Lüfter angeschlossen ist.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin jetzt bereit für eine Langzeitstudie , bzw meine Erfahrungen mit Kühlflüssigkeit zu teilen .
> 
> Ich benutze seit Kauf vor genau 10 Jahren nur Aquatuning AT-Protect Plus Fertiggemisch , glaub die wissen was sie tun. Und Selbst das Konzentrat wäre mir schon zu unsicher wegen Biokontamination.
> Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte ist ja kein Aquarium ^^  ,   und die paar Euro mehr , ist der Streß und die Kapriolen später nicht annäherend wert  .
> ...



PU-Schläuche enthalten keine Weichmacher, die ausflocken könnten. Und typischer Weise haben sie auch keine Flexiblität, die sie verlieren könnten.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@pcgh-Torsten   

Icarus hat das auch schon getestet    schau mal Seite 3940.  

Aber zu Frage 3   ?   was wäre die günstigste Lösung  ?      

Wenn ich mir einen Opticsensor kaufe  und den auf den AGB richte  , und wenn es nicht blubbert dann hupt ?   

Mein Budget max 50-60 €

PS: Aber die Schläuche fühlen sich jetzt eher wie mit Weichmacher an  ,  fassen sich eher wie Gummi an  xD  ,    aber dicht !  .....Langzeitstudie halt ^^


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Bis zu diesem Preis könntest du dir diesen Durchflusssensor verbauen: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129

Damit kannst auch ein Alarm ausgeben wenn kein Durchfluss besteht oder unterschritten wird. Der hat zwar auch diesen Anschluss fürs Alarm was eine simulierte Drehzahl ausgibt, aber wie wir bereits festgestellt haben funktioniert das ganze mit unseren Boards nur beim einschalten und nicht wenn während des Betriebs der Stecker abgezogen wurde.

Andere Möglichkeiten wäre ein Quadro und der selbe DFS aber ohne USB.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 53068
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Anschlusskabel Durchflusssensor fuer VISION und QUADRO 53212


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bis zu diesem Preis könntest du dir diesen Durchflusssensor verbauen: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129
> 
> Damit kannst auch ein Alarm ausgeben wenn kein Durchfluss besteht oder unterschritten wird. Der hat zwar auch diesen Anschluss fürs Alarm was eine simulierte Drehzahl ausgibt, aber wie wir bereits festgestellt haben funktioniert das ganze mit unseren Bords nur beim einschalten und nicht wenn während des Betriebs der Stecker abgezogen wurde.
> 
> ...




Danke Icarus ,  jetzt weis ich ungefair woran ich bin .

Option1  kostet aber schon 59     +  Anschlüsse  und Versand   sprengt mein Budget   ,  das ist mir das Piepen dann doch nicht wert.

verlass mich drauf  das die Pumpe nicht ausfällt   ,   wenn doch   was zu Basteln     ,    ausserdem greift die Abschaltung schon  das es zu keinen Schäden an der CPU kommt.


----------



## ForceScout (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey Leute, habe bei mir gerade den High Flow eingebaut und habe einen Quadro!
Als Durchfluss auf der kleinsten Stufe meiner Watercool D5-Vario werden mir 99l/h angezeigt, auf der Maximalstufe ~310l/h.
Ist das Realistisch? Kommt mir ein wenig hoch vor...
2x360mm Radi+ PhanteksGPU und CPU Block im Loop.
Zum Spülen ist gerade nur Destilliertes Wasser drin mit den Resten vom Liquid.Cool CFX

Am Wochenende werde ich dann den Mo-Ra420 anbauen. Wollte bloß vorher schon mal einen Vergleichswert an Durchfluss haben.

Ist die Einbaurichtung wichtig beim High FLow? In der Anleitung steht mit der Edelstahl Seite nach oben, das würde bei mir aber nicht passen... Habe ihn deswegen seitlich eingebaut


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Dicken Schläuchen und einer leistungsfähigen Pumpe sind   mindestens 1000L  drin


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bei Dicken Schläuchen und einer leistungsfähigen Pumpe sind   mindestens 1000L  drin


Das kannst knicken, das wirst du vielleicht haben wenn der Schlauch von der Pumpe direkt ins AGB geht und dann wieder zur Pumpe oder mit einer Pumpe ~ AGB Kombination von Auslass direkt wieder in den Einlass, also nur ein minimaler Kreislauf. Sobald ein richtiger Loop verbaut ist sind solche Mengen nicht mehr möglich. In einem verbautem Kreislauf werden immer bestimmte Widerstände wie z.B. durch Radiatoren, Kühler usw. dazu kommen und bestehen.

@ForceScout
Im allgemeinem baut destilliertes Wasser einen höheren Durchfluss auf, das habe ich letztens auch bei mir festgestellt als ich von DP Ultra auf destilliertes Wasser zum durchspülen umgestiegen bin. Bin mit minimaler Drehzahl von 75 l/h auf 86 l/h gekommen und mit max. Drehzahl bin ich von 135 l/h auf 145-155 l/h gekommen. Ohne den Mora bin ich irgendwo bei etwa 170-180 l/h.

Aber schau mal in der Aquasuite rein ob der DFS richtig eingestellt ist.
Müsste unter Sensoren mit aufgelistet sein. Ich kann dir das ganze nur über meine Pumpe zeigen, da mein DFS dort angeschlossen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es dort nicht richtig eingestellt ist dann wirst du auch falsche Werte raus bekommen.
Die D5 ist auch sehr Leistungsstark, daher nicht meine Werte als Vergleich nehmen.


----------



## claster17 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit meiner D5 PWM meldet der High Flow bei 1200rpm 24 l/h, wobei der Sensor erst ab 40 l/h korrekt funktionieren soll. Bei Maximaldrehzahl (4800rpm) werden 175 l/h gemessen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere kann der High Flow gar nicht unter 40 l/h messen.
Aber testen kann ich es nicht, da ich meine Pumpe nicht unter 3000 U/min laufen lassen kann und sie da über 40 l/h fördert.


----------



## ForceScout (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einstellen brauchte ich nichts, die 0% Korrektur waren von Anfang an drin.
Naja dann vertraue ich den Werten mal einigermaßen


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 0% Korrektur meinte ich jetzt auch nicht, sondern das dein DFS ausgewählt ist.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Einstellen brauchte ich nichts, die 0% Korrektur waren von Anfang an drin.
> Naja dann vertraue ich den Werten mal einigermaßen



Ich hoffe wir haben dir weitergeholfen  ^^ gud game

PS: sag bescheid wie der Mora läuft


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquasuite hat wieder eine neue Version erhalten und nun wurde auch der Hardware Monitor davon aktualisiert. Finde ich gut, denn nun kann ich auch an die Leistungsdaten von meinem Asus Hero Board zugreifen und muss nicht mehr dazu HWInfo verwenden. Das hatte ich mit meinem alten Asrock Board damals auch bereits mit dabei, aber mein Hero wurde bisher noch nicht mit unterstützt.


----------



## ForceScout (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die 0% Korrektur meinte ich jetzt auch nicht, sondern das dein DFS ausgewählt ist.


War auch automatisch ausgewählt!

Ich hab mich noch nicht wieder getraut ein Update der aquasuite zu machen... Jetzt geht gerade wieder das ambientpx 


Gesendet von meinem Huawei P30 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hatte lange den ZMT drin, aber ich finde klare Tubes schöner


Geht mir auch genauso. Die EK ZMT-Schläuche sind zwar wegen den nahezu fehlenden Weichmachern schön und toll, optisch sind die aber nicht zu dolle (zumal ich da bei mehreren Käufen bisher immer außen Produktionsspuren hatte...).
Solange wie ich ein Case ohne Fenster habe wär mir das latte, aber bei einem Case mit Fenster müsste schon das restliche System passen, damit schwarze Schläuche gut aussehen.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Loop jetzt etwa 1 Jahr laufen, und die Kühler waren relativ sauber, nur minimal was drin.
> so oft wie ich normalerweise dran rumbastel, juckt das nicht


Wo ich damals meinen Loop erstmalig im Betrieb hatte, anfangs noch mit Mayhems Ultra Clear 16/10er-Schlauch, hatte ich in meinem Heatkiller IV Pro doch schon einige Ablagerungen. Das waren irgendwie drei Monate oder so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei dabei die Tatsache reinspielt, dass ich den Radiator den ich damals zusätzlich verbaut habe auch nicht gespült habe (Magicool Copper Radiator III 360mm) und das daher durchaus am Radiator gelegen haben könnte.
Am Ende habe ich halt schlicht aufgehört farbiges DP Ultra zu nutzen. Habe dann versucht möglichst viel grünes DP Ultra aus dem Loop zu pusten und anschließend bei jeder Arbeit am Loop grundsätzlich nur klares DP Ultra nachgekippt (ich entleere den Loop nie komplett). 

Irgendwann habe ich dann, weil der Ultra Clear-Schlauch bei Caseking öfters mal ausverkauft ist, angefangen auf EK ZMT umzurüsten. Auch, um einem eventuellen Weichmacherproblem aus dem Weg zu gehen. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Also mit den EK-Schläuchen wird das nicht funktionieren, die Sicherung bekommt man bei den offiziell 15,9/11,1 Schlauch schon kaum drauf.
> Aber ich hab noch bisschen 16/10er ZMT zuhause, könnte ich ja mal testen


Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass der EK-Schlauch äußerlich nur 15,9mm Durchmesser hat? Mit 15,9mm Außendurchmesser müssten die Schläuche eigentlich einfacher raufgehen wie mit 16,0 oder 16,1mm. 
Gegenüber dem Mayhems Ultra Clear-Schlauch habe ich mit den billigen Caseking-Fittingen (die für 2,90€) nämlich das Problem gehabt, dass sich die Überwurfmutter mit dem EK ZMT-Schlauch nur mit übelst hoher Kraft wirklich fest aufdrehen ließ (so, dass man den Schlauch nicht mit etwas Kraft durchs Fitting rausziehen konnte). Das aber generell auch nur bei der ersten Montage - wenn ich die Schlauchstücke wiederverwende, lassen sich die Überwurfmuttern genauso einfach festdrehen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mittlerweile verwende ich nur noch destilliertes Wasser, zumindest überwiegend, da ich mein DP Ultra letztens nicht komplett raus bekommen habe und das Kühlwasser noch etwas gelb vom Fertiggemisch gefärbt ist. Habe aber an die 1,5 Liter mindestens an destilliertes Wasser aufgefüllt. Habe etwa 2,2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit bei mir drin. Dadurch ist mein Durchfluss um etwa 10-15 l/h besser geworden, da das destilliertes Wasser hier eine andere konstitänz hat und sich dadurch der Durchfluss verbessert hat.
> 
> Im Grunde wollte ich das ganze etwas durchspülen und dann wieder DP Ultra verwenden, aber momentan lasse ich es so weiter laufen. An der Kühlleistung hat sich aber soweit nichts geändert.


a) Konsistenz
b) Nennt man das bei Flüssigkeiten Viskosität 
[/Klugscheißmode off]

Als ich damals nach der Verdreckung die da auf dem Bild zu sehen ist von farbiger Flüssigkeit Abstand genommen habe, habe ich ebenfalls versucht, bestmöglich das grüne DP Ultra aus dem Kreislauf zu bekommen (u.A. mit Kraft ausgepustet). 
Trotzdem hat das DP Ultra noch so krass gefärbt, dass es zwei bis dreimal nachkippen gebraucht hat, bis die Kühlflüssigkeit auch wirklich klar war. 



ForceScout schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Mo-Ra 420 gekommen, was ein riesiges Gerät^^
> Habt ihr euren vor dem ersten Einsatz durchgespült wie nen normalen Radi mit Cilit Bang?
> Oder nur einmal mit Destilliertem Wasser durch?


Der MO-RA war bei mir ebenfalls sehr sauber. Habe jedenfalls nach dem Einbinden des MO-RAs nie wirklich Rückstände im CPU-Kühler gefunden.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, ich konnte mich nicht genau erinnern wie man das ganze genau bezeichnet. 
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich demnächst nur noch farbloses DP Ultra verwende.

Wobei die gelbe Farbe bei mir bisher nichts angerichtet hat.
Wahrscheinlich kommt es selbst mit DP Ultra auch auf die Farbe mit an was beigemischt wurde.
Bei mir sah der Kühler allerdings nach fast zwei Jahren mit dem selben Schlauch nicht wie bei dir aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich im November als ich mir das neue Mainboard und Prozessor verbaute mal zerlegt um zu schauen wie es darin aussah.
Aber zuvor hatte ich aber auch keinerlei Probleme mit der Temperatur des Prozessors oder dem Durchfluss selber.

Ich habe aber anfangs als ich vor zwei Jahren alles verbaute die ersten 3 Monate immer wieder das Kühlwasser abgelassen da ich noch was am umbauen war und hatte es auch direkt neu befüllt damit falls sich Weichmacher gelöst hatten ich es raus hatte und im Schnitt wird meine Wassertemperatur nur 29-30°C warm. Jetzt im Sommer komme ich nicht über 32°C. Keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht löst sich der Weichmacher auch stärker mit höheren Temperaturen aus dem Schlauch.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wiegesagt - ich hatte den Magicool-Radiator nicht gespült gehabt. Der war zwar kurzzeitig noch mit einer SilentLoop-Pumpe und dessen Radiator im Einsatz (über eine SilentLoop-Erweiterung bin ich zu meiner Wakü gekommen) bevor ich auf den Heatkiller IV Pro und eine EK SPC-60 MX PWM mit Aufsatz-AGB umgestellt habe, allerdings hab ich den Radiator beim Rausschmiss der SilentLoop-Pumpe nicht entleert. Dementsprechend kann es gut sein, dass ich dadurch den ganzen Dreck vom Magicool-Radiator im neuen Loop hatte.

Nachdem ich den Kühler nämlich erstmalig gereinigt habe, hatte ich nie wieder so viel Dreck drin, obwohl ich noch ne Weile den UltraClear-Schlauch verwendet habe, bevor ich auf EK ZMT umgestellt habe.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gut möglich... 

Bin aber noch am grübeln ob ich meine Schläuche austausche, ist daher auch einer der Gründe wieso ich vorerst kein neues DP-Ultra befüllt habe. Denn die Schläuche sind nach 2 1/2 Jahre zwar nicht spröde und im Grunde noch sehr gut, aber schon leicht trüb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so schlecht sehen sie jetzt auch nicht aus, daher lasse ich sie wahrscheinlich verbaut.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin jetzt bereit für eine  Langzeitstudie , bzw meine Erfahrungen mit Kühlflüssigkeit zu teilen .
> 
> Ich benutze seit Kauf vor genau 10 Jahren nur Aquatuning AT-Protect Plus  Fertiggemisch , glaub die wissen was sie tun. Und Selbst das Konzentrat  wäre mir schon zu unsicher wegen Biokontamination.
> Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte ist ja kein Aquarium ^^  ,   und die paar  Euro mehr , ist der Streß und die Kapriolen später nicht annäherend wert   .
> ...



 Ich hab das Dubbleprotect Ultra wie schon erwähnt einmal bestellt, nur Biokontamination??
 Ich nutze Destilliertes Wasser schon Jahre in meinen Wakues und es  ist zu keiner Einzeller „Zuchtanstalt“ gekommen 
 Wenn man Ablagerungen findet sind es fast immmmmer Weichmacher oder Kühlmittel welches sich bindet. Lese dir in diversen Foren es durch, wenn user Fäden oder das besagte „Grüne“ Zeug in Wakues haben, dann ist quasi immer einer Dabei und Schreit schon, das sind „Algen“ oder sonstige „Lebewesen“. Paradoxer weise wird es immer recht still und die Thesen des Biobefalls erhärten sich nie. Das man eine Wakue wirklich so stark verunreinigt, das man dort Lebewesen züchten könnte, dafür müsst man quasi schon vorsätzlich handeln!



IICARUS schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere kann der High Flow gar nicht unter 40 l/h messen.
> Aber testen kann ich es nicht, da ich meine Pumpe nicht unter 3000 U/min laufen lassen kann und sie da über 40 l/h fördert.



 Der HF kann sehr wohl unter 40/L messen, wie genau die Werte sind? Da müsste man AC fragen.
 Seit dem ich meinen Loop einen Mora spendiert hab, ist auch mein DF sehr unterschiedlich.
 Manchmal sind es nur 40l/h bei 68,5 Hz. Am nächsten Tag sind es 55l/h bei der selben Hz Anzahl.
 Wahrscheinlich wieder etwas verstopft   



DOcean schrieb:


> Über eine USV lacht der Blitz nur nur und fährt mitten durch....
> 
> Vor einem direkten Treffer (Blitz in Haus, oder Blitz in die Freileitung die das Haus versorgt) kann man sich fast nicht schützen, da ist soviel "Dampf" unterwegs der haut alles kurz und klein...
> 
> ...



Bei einem Direkttreffer hilft dir fast nichts(es ist klar wofür ein USV prima gedacht ist). Nicht jeder Blitz ist gleich  USV können bedingt helfen, mein Homeserver rennt 24/7 und beim letzten starken Gewitter vor ~ einem Jahr, hat mal wieder der Blitz die Freileitung getroffen. Das USV (APC) hat sich geopfert  Mein Glück, es war recht neu, Apc hat es ohne Probleme ausgetauscht (HW hat nichts abbekommen)In Zukunft wird das Wetter, dank Klimakatastrophe, noch heftiger werden und ich nehmen stark an, dass die Blitze an Energie zulegen werden. (Werde mich erkundigen, ob es Neuerungen im Blitzschutz gib)


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Der HF kann sehr wohl unter 40/L messen, wie genau die Werte sind? Da müsste man AC fragen.


Habe auch nochmals nachgeschaut und ich hatte es wohl nicht mehr gut in Erinnerung, da AC selbst schreibt:



> Der Sensor liefert ab ca. 40 l/h bis 1500 l/h zuverlässige Messwerte und ist somit optimal für die meisten Wasserkühlsysteme geeignet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wo ich damals meinen Loop erstmalig im Betrieb hatte, anfangs noch mit Mayhems Ultra Clear 16/10er-Schlauch, hatte ich in meinem Heatkiller IV Pro doch schon einige Ablagerungen. Das waren irgendwie drei Monate oder so.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nimm 95% von dem Schmodder weg, dann hast du meinen Kühler nach nem Jahr 


> Wobei dabei die Tatsache reinspielt, dass ich den Radiator den ich damals zusätzlich verbaut habe auch nicht gespült habe (Magicool Copper Radiator III 360mm) und das daher durchaus am Radiator gelegen haben könnte.


Jo, die Magicool kommen ziemlich verdreckt beim Endkunden an


> Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass der EK-Schlauch äußerlich nur 15,9mm Durchmesser hat? Mit 15,9mm Außendurchmesser müssten die Schläuche eigentlich einfacher raufgehen wie mit 16,0 oder 16,1mm.
> Gegenüber dem Mayhems Ultra Clear-Schlauch habe ich mit den billigen Caseking-Fittingen (die für 2,90€) nämlich das Problem gehabt, dass sich die Überwurfmutter mit dem EK ZMT-Schlauch nur mit übelst hoher Kraft wirklich fest aufdrehen ließ (so, dass man den Schlauch nicht mit etwas Kraft durchs Fitting rausziehen konnte). Das aber generell auch nur bei der ersten Montage - wenn ich die Schlauchstücke wiederverwende, lassen sich die Überwurfmuttern genauso einfach festdrehen.


Ja, der EK Duraclear 16/11 ist offiziell von EK mit 15,9 11,1 angegeben.
vielleicht liegts auch an meinen XSPC Fittingen?
Auf jeden Fall hab ich nach Wakü-Schrauben immer kaputte finger


----------



## ForceScout (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deswegen habe ich Schlauch, fitting und schnellkupplung zusammen bei Ek gekauft. Dann passt das hoffentlich vernünftig  

Gesendet von meinem Huawei P30 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab so ein kleines Faible für XSPC


----------



## ForceScout (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oh man... Da bin ich gerade angefangen mit dem basteln und schon ist es wieder vorbei...

Leider fehlt bei meiner PCI slot Durchführung ein Dichtring... Zum Glück habe ich den auseinander genommen und das gemerkt :/ hoffentlich kann Watercool den schnell nachliefern.

Bei meiner letzten Bestellung ging auch schon was schief, da war ein Ries in dem Steigrohr des Heatkiller Tube..

Also wieder Kommando zurück und warten :/

Gesendet von meinem Huawei P30 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salatsauce45 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab 16/10er ZMT Schlauch, auch mit XSPC Fittingen verbaut und die lassen sich unmöglich Eindrehen. Laut Verpackung haben die 9,5mm Innendurchmesser


----------



## v3nom (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Leider schwankt der Durchmesser bei dem ZMT Schlauch. Ein Kollege hat völlig andere Maße bei seinem 16/10er ZMT als ich mit meinem.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Ich hab 16/10er ZMT Schlauch, auch mit XSPC Fittingen verbaut und die lassen sich unmöglich Eindrehen. Laut Verpackung haben die 9,5mm Innendurchmesser


Es geht schon, aber es ist echt ätzend 
Jedoch muss man sich da dann keine sorgen machen, dass sich irgendwas löst


----------



## Salatsauce45 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also bei mir geht wirklich garnichts. Die Schläuche sitzen auch ohne eingedrehte Überwurfmuttern bombenfest.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht wirklich garnichts. Die Schläuche sitzen auch ohne eingedrehte Überwurfmuttern bombenfest.


Meine Finger sehen nach Wakü-schrauben immer aus, als hätte ich in Nato-Draht rumgefingert


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit rotem Kopf und Adern an  Schläfe  und Hals ?


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da bin ich aber schon froh, dass ich nicht als einziger ein Problem mit den 16/10 ZMT hab .
Beim letzten mal hab ich eine Feile mit scharfen kleinen Zähnen genommen und damit den Außendurchmesser
an den Schlauchenden verringert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*Update* Problem gelößt.

Aber eine andere frage: Der MPS 100 kann der mit der Zeit ungenau werden?
Meiner schwankt innerhalb von Sekunden um 20 L/h.
Ich überlege mir den High Flow zu kaufen.
Kann man den High Flow an 2 Geräte anschließen?
Denn ich benötige die Flow werte für die Aquastrem und den Aquaero 5.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> *Update* Problem gelößt.



 Kleine Bemerkung zu deinem Problem mit der Aquasuite, wenn AC  explizit schreibt, dass kein Update der Version nötig ist damit die Software funktioniert, dann wird diese bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch zukünftig so sein. Das kann sich ändern wenn zb. Frameworks oder es zu grundlegenden Änderungen in Windows 10 kommt. Dann kann es durchaus sein, dass ältere Aquasuiteversionen eben nicht mehr auf Windows build XXX mehr funktionieren.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aber eine andere frage: Der MPS 100 kann der mit der Zeit ungenau werden?
> Meiner schwankt innerhalb von Sekunden um 20 L/h.
> Ich überlege mir den High Flow zu kaufen.
> Kann man den High Flow an 2 Geräte anschließen?
> Denn ich benötige die Flow werte für die Aquastrem und den Aquaero 5.



 Zurück zu deiner eigentlichen Frage.Die MPS-Sensoren messen den Durchfluss in dem der Differenzdruck ermittelt wird.Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie AC den Sensor kalibriert hat, aber ich gebe wetten darauf ab, dass die wie bei der Next Pumpe ihr Wundermittel duble Protect ultra als Basis genommen haben.Dieser Sensor hat eine Aquabusschnittstelle, diese fehlt beim günstigeren high Flow.Der High Flow misst grundsätzlich anders den Durchfluss. Dieser wird per Pumpenrad und vordefinierten Impulssignal ermittelt. (misst den Durchfluss auch weit unter 40 Liter/H)Dieser hier  Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129
 hat die Aquabusschnittstelle und sollte wie der Mps an Aquabusgeräte verteilt werden können.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Ich hab 16/10er ZMT Schlauch, auch mit XSPC Fittingen verbaut und die lassen sich unmöglich Eindrehen. Laut Verpackung haben die 9,5mm Innendurchmesser


Selbst die EK eigenen Fittinge gehen nur schwer in den Schlauch. Die Schrauben schneiden sich sogar einen Millimeter in die Außenseite. Dafür sitzen die Teile aber auch bombenfest.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Denn ich benötige die Flow werte für die Aquastrem und den Aquaero 5.


Wird der Sensor nicht über Aquabus an das jeweilig andere Gerät übermittelt?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Denn ich benötige die Flow werte für die Aquastrem und den Aquaero 5.


Das musst du dann mittels Aquabus regeln.

Hatte ich früher auch so angeschlossen. An der Aquastream angeschlossen und die Daten konnte ich mittels Aquabus auch ins Aquaero 6 mit einbeziehen. So konnte ich auf beide Geräte drauf zugreifen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Zurück zu deiner eigentlichen Frage.Die MPS-Sensoren messen den Durchfluss in dem der Differenzdruck ermittelt wird.Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie AC den Sensor kalibriert hat, aber ich gebe wetten darauf ab, dass die wie bei der Next Pumpe ihr Wundermittel duble Protect ultra als Basis genommen haben.Dieser Sensor hat eine Aquabusschnittstelle, diese fehlt beim günstigeren high Flow.Der High Flow misst grundsätzlich anders den Durchfluss. Dieser wird per Pumpenrad und vordefinierten Impulssignal ermittelt. (misst den Durchfluss auch weit unter 40 Liter/H)Dieser hier  Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129
> hat die Aquabusschnittstelle und sollte wie der Mps an Aquabusgeräte verteilt werden können.



Das Wundermittel duble Protect ultra Rot habe ich auch, aber ich glaube, das dieses den Sensor mit der Zeit verklebt.
Wenn der nämlich mit druck arbeitet, muss also mind. eine Membran im Einsatz sein und ich meine, das meine, durch das Rot nicht mehr korrekt misst. 
Man merkt auch dass bei Änderung Wassertemp.(steigend oder sinkend) oder beim öffnen des Verschlusses vom AGB sich der Durchfluss stark verändert.
Des weiteren finde ich aber im idle laufendes System und gleichbleibender Pumpendrehzahl, die Schwankung des MPS nicht mehr normal.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das Wundermittel duble Protect ultra Rot habe ich auch, aber ich glaube, das dieses den Sensor mit der Zeit verklebt.
> Wenn der nämlich mit druck arbeitet, muss also mind. eine Membran im Einsatz sein und ich meine, das meine, durch das Rot nicht mehr korrekt misst.
> Man merkt auch dass bei Änderung Wassertemp.(steigend oder sinkend) oder beim öffnen des Verschlusses vom AGB sich der Durchfluss stark verändert.
> Des weiteren finde ich aber im idle laufendes System und gleichbleibender Pumpendrehzahl, die Schwankung des MPS nicht mehr normal.



Ich bin irgendwann auch etwas entnervt vom MPS 100 auf den Highflow gewechselt. Der verrichtet demütig und verlässlich seinen Dienst. Braucht halt Platz (Hinterm Tray bei mir, also genug vorhanden) und KANN durch die mechanische Messung Geräusche machen (meiner tut das nicht).


----------



## VaultAvenger (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch EK ZMT 16/10 mit verschiedenen Durchmessern aus verschiedenen Bestellungen bekommen. Habe die mit Alphacool und EK Fittingen kaum draufgestülpt bekommen. Und die Überwurfmuttern waren so stramm auf dem rauhen Schlauch, dass es manchmal an einigen Stellen im System nicht zu verschrauben war. Habe die Schläuche dann mit etwas Öl eingerieben (nur Aussen am Fitting), dann ging es wenn auch immer noch schwer. Dafür kannst Du wenn es mal fest ist davon ausgehen, die lösen sich nie mehr...


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Finde ich gar nicht so gut wenn es so schwer geht, denn wenn mal ein Schlauch wegen einer Kleinigkeit mal gelöst werden muss bekommt man ihn ohne runter zu schneiden nicht mehr ab. Ist mir auch schon passiert da habe ich nicht die Überwurfmutter gelöst sondern es hat sich der komplette Schraubanschluss gelöst und da der Schlauch noch dran war musste ich abschneiden da ich sonst den Anschluss nicht los drehen konnte.

Ich habe aber selbst mit Absicht die Tüllen (keine Überwurfmutter mit vorhanden) mit 13mm auswählt und mein 16/10 Schlauch drauf gesteckt.  Es handelt sich aber um die Schlauch Verbindung zum Mora und bei diesem Schlauch kann es vorkommen das der Mora schon mal vom Platz her bewegt wird und da wollte ich sicher gehen das der Schlauch sich nicht los ruckeln kann. Da muss ich natürlich auch runter schneiden, da der auch bombenfest drauf ist. In diesem Fall war es auch beabsichtigt und der ging auch sehr schwer drauf. Ohne warmes Wasser und ein Haarföhn hätte ich ihn nie drauf bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabelbinder hätte ich normalerweise weg lassen können.


----------



## with_schmackes (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich mit der Montage von den EK ZMT (16/10) schwer tut.
Ich wollte mein erstes Setup mit diesen Schläuchen ausstatten, aber das wurde mir dann zu heikel und hab mich dann doch für Weichmacher-Schläuche entschieden (Mayhems Ultra Clear).

Nun nach drei Monaten, hatte ich umgebaut und war echt erschrocken, wie schnell die Schläuche eintrüben (Bild im Anhang) ... Im AGB hab ich auch schon die typischen Ansammlungen von Weichmacher gesehen.
Von daher will ich bald auf etwas Weichmacherfreies gehen oder  eben PETG.

Aber spätestens, wenn mal der MoRa kommt, muss Softtubing verbaut werden: 
Sind die Tygon R6012 Norprene einfacher zu montieren? Oder könnt ihr etwas Anderes empfehlen?

Und noch eine weitere Frage:

Ich hab ein Quadro mit Durchfluss-Sensor "High-Flow" verbaut. Funktioniert soweit auch plausibel. Gibt es in der Aquasuite-Software eine Möglichkeit, bei Unterschreiten eines bestimmten Wertes eine Meldung zu erzeugen?
Ist sowas auch über das Tachosignal der Pumpe möglich?
Stichwort: Ausfall der Pumpe. In meinem Fall eine D5 von EK.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Schläuche auf meinem Bild sind auch Mayhems Ultra Clear.

Natürlich trüben alle Schläuche etwas ab, aber beim Mayhems Ultra Clear geht es noch, da es da noch schlimmeres gibt.
Bei mir sind die Schläuche jetzt etwas über 2 Jahre alt und das Bild habe ich vor 1-2 Monate gemacht. Durch die farbige Kühlflüssigkeit ist es nicht mehr so stark ersichtlich. Natürlich sehe ich den Unterschied wenn ich ein neuen Schlauch daneben halte oder verbaue.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



with_schmackes schrieb:


> Sind die Tygon R6012 Norprene einfacher zu montieren? Oder könnt ihr etwas Anderes empfehlen?


Die hatte ich zuerst als Austausch für die Mayhem Ultra Clear genommen. Mir waren die aber wie alle 13/10er Schläuche zu dünnwanding. Bei zu kleinen Biegungsradien knickten die schlicht weg. Deswegen bin ich bei 16/10 ZMT gelandet und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Durch meinen umgekehrten Einbau ins DB900 stabilisieren diese Schläuche sogar die Graka mit ihrem Gewicht von unten wie von oben.


----------



## Solavidos (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Kinder der Papa hat sich jetzt auch ne WaKü eingebaut. 
Ich warte zwar immernoch auf meinen R 9 3900x  aber die WaKü teste ich schon mit der alten CPU. Leider bin ich etwas enttäuscht von meinem Kühler. Ich hatte mir den Boxed Kühler ins System gesetzt. Mit Prime95 und voller Leistung,also Lüfter auf 100% ging mein R 5 1600 locker über 65 grad und ich denke dann hat er selbstständig etwas rumtergetaktet. Leider hab ich das nicht aufgezeichnet. Naja und jetzt mit der WaKü schafft er keine 48 Grad. Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich den Kühler falsch montiert hatte. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte mit der Kühlleistung einer Custom WaKü? Also kann man die TDP da ausrechnen? Bei cpus oder Luftkühlern stent das ja immer dabei.


----------



## Rarek (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Solavidos schrieb:


> So Kinder der Papa hat sich jetzt auch ne WaKü eingebaut.
> Ich warte zwar immernoch auf meinen R 9 3900x  aber die WaKü teste ich schon mit der alten CPU. Leider bin ich etwas enttäuscht von meinem Kühler. Ich hatte mir den Boxed Kühler ins System gesetzt. Mit Prime95 und voller Leistung,also Lüfter auf 100% ging mein R 5 1600 locker über 65 grad und ich denke dann hat er selbstständig etwas rumtergetaktet. Leider hab ich das nicht aufgezeichnet. Naja und jetzt mit der WaKü schafft er keine 48 Grad. Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich den Kühler falsch montiert hatte. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte mit der Kühlleistung einer Custom WaKü? Also kann man die TDP da ausrechnen? Bei cpus oder Luftkühlern stent das ja immer dabei.



wenn ich dich richtig verstehe... dann hattest du mit Luftkühler gerne über 65°C und jetzt mit Wasser nur noch maximal 48°C - das sieht völlig normal und nach sehr guten Temperaturen aus, allerdings verstehe ich die Formulierung "... jetzt schafft er keine 48°C" nicht ganz - um so kälter die CPU um so besser meine ich, aber warum dann dieser Satz?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kenne nur den AMD Threadripper der bei etwa 65-67°C bereits runter takten und hier ist es auch wichtig unter den 65°C zu bleiben.  
Die maximale Temperatur wird hier von AMD auch mit 67°CD angegeben.

Andere Prozessoren takten erst bei 95-100°C runter und da spielt es keine rolle ob der Prozessor 65°C oder nur 48°C heiß wird. Natürlich stehen hier auch andere Gründe im Vordergrunde wie Optik und die Leidenschaft sich mit dieser Technik zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Lockidown (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Solavidos schrieb:


> Naja und jetzt mit der WaKü schafft er keine 48 Grad. Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich den Kühler falsch montiert hatte. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte mit der Kühlleistung einer Custom WaKü?


unrealistisch sorry. Ich glaube dir diese Temperaturen so nicht. Erstens hat eine CPU von Luft auf Wasser garantiert keine 20 Grad Verbesserung und zweitens hast du unter Prime niemals nur 48 grad nach einem längeren Test. Das kannst du einem Neuling erzählen. Custom Wakü bringt eigentlich nur was bei der Grafikkarte, da hast du deutlich bessere Temperaturen. Es kann natürlich sein das dein Luftkühler nicht den richtig Anpressdruck hatte, aber die Temperaturen waren doch gut wie sie waren unter Luft. CPUs halten gut was aus.


----------



## with_schmackes (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die hatte ich zuerst als Austausch für die Mayhem Ultra Clear genommen. Mir waren die aber wie alle 13/10er Schläuche zu dünnwanding. Bei zu kleinen Biegungsradien knickten die schlicht weg.



Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 
Aber wenn man die 13/10er Schläuche extern verwendet für einen MoRa - wie sieht es da aus? Dort kann man ja durchaus freier die Schläuche legen.


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tag die Damen! Ich grüble schon wieder hin und her, was man als nächstes basteln könnte. Mein jetzt 2 Monate alter Klotz läuft sogar nach Update auf AS x4 und Win10 1903 noch stabil, aber irgendwie juckt es wieder in den Fingern. Mein nächstes Proof of Concept wird glaube ich minimalistischer: ITX Formfaktor nur mit dem Nova als Radiator. Hatte an etwas in Richtung 5700XT / 2070 auf Wasser und Zen2 3900x gedacht. Meint ihr das bekommt man nur mit nem 1080er Nova gekühlt? Gehäuselüftung ist klar, die wird entsprechend für die VRMs auf dem Board ausreichend dimensioniert. Jemand ne Empfehlung bzgl. ITX Case?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> unrealistisch sorry. Ich glaube dir diese Temperaturen so nicht. Erstens hat eine CPU von Luft auf Wasser garantiert keine 20 Grad Verbesserung und zweitens hast du unter Prime niemals nur 48 grad nach einem längeren Test. Das kannst du einem Neuling erzählen. Custom Wakü bringt eigentlich nur was bei der Grafikkarte, da hast du deutlich bessere Temperaturen. Es kann natürlich sein das dein Luftkühler nicht den richtig Anpressdruck hatte, aber die Temperaturen waren doch gut wie sie waren unter Luft. CPUs halten gut was aus.


Du kannst aber kein Boxed Kühler mit einem gutem Luftkühler vergleichen, denn hier könnte solch ein Temperaturunterschied schon entstehen und 48°C unter realen Bedienungen sehe ich hier jetzt auch nicht als ungewöhnlich an. Als ich von Luft auf Wasser umstieg hatte ich einen Alpenföhn K2 verbaut, der auch nicht kein ausfiel, trotzdem hatte ich eine Temperaturverbesserung von 10°C.

Unter Prime95 kommt es ganz darauf an welcher Test läuft.

Mit nur 4,2 GHz bekomme ich auch 48-50°C gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sein Prozessor ist jetzt auch keine Leistungskanone was sehr viel Leistung abverlangt oder bringt.
Klar wird der eine Grad noch höher ansteigen sollte Prime95 noch länger laufen und somit die Wassertemperatur mit ansteigen.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



with_schmackes schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die 13/10er Schläuche extern verwendet für einen MoRa - wie sieht es da aus? Dort kann man ja durchaus freier die Schläuche legen.


Hatte ich zuerst auch aber dann eben wegen der Abknickproblematik gegen 16/10 ZMT getauscht. Grund dafür war, dass bei mir zwischen dem Port und der Wand nur knapp 15cm sind. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir das Sammeln gleicher Erfahrung sparen und gleich auf 16/10 setzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ich hätte mal überall staubwischen sollen


----------



## Lockidown (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du kannst aber kein Boxed Kühler mit einem gutem Luftkühler vergleichen, denn hier könnte solch ein Temperaturunterschied schon entstehen und 48°C unter realen Bedienungen sehe ich hier jetzt auch nicht als ungewöhnlich an.


lass es mal meine sorge sein was ich womit vergleiche und unterstell nicht einfach irgendwas. Fakt ist das diese Werte absolut unrealistisch sind. Aber jeder darf glauben was er glauben will. Zumal du ja sowieso komplett den Kontext verfehlt hast da du von was komplett anderem als er schreibst. Da helfen auch Bilder nichts Und bei dir muss man zusätzlich wissen du basierst auf Mora Ergebnisen da du für Extern sterben würdest. Wieder ein Unterschied. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nichts reininterpretieren und wirklich aufs Thema achten. Dann kann auch diskutiert werden.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Hatte ich zuerst auch aber dann eben wegen der Abknickproblematik gegen 16/10 ZMT getauscht. Grund dafür war, dass bei mir zwischen dem Port und der Wand nur knapp 15cm sind.


wenn man den richtigen Schlauch nutzt passiert da bei 13/10 nichts. Ich nutze selbst 13/10 schlauch und habe keine Probleme ohne Knickschutz.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Habe letztens meine Kühlflüssigkeit mit destilliertes Wasser ausgetauscht. Da ich nicht alles komplett raus bekommen habe ist die Kühlflüssigkeit immer noch leicht gelb gefärbt. Grund dazu ist das ich mein Loop etwas durchspülen möchte, da ich demnächst ggf. auch vor habe 16/10 ZMT Schlauch zu verwenden. Dann muss ich auch keine farbige Kühlflüssigkeit mehr drin haben.

Habe mich aber noch nicht endgültig entschieden und da momentan andere Finanzielle Anlässe vorrang haben bin ich noch am überlegen. Einerseits hätte ich dann ein paar Jahre Ruhe und müsste in 3-4 Jahre nicht zwingend nochmals die Schläuche ersetzen, aber anderseits sehen die Schläuche nach 2 1/2 Jahre auch noch nicht so schlecht aus, so das ich sie nicht zwingend austauschen muss. Zudem finde ich beim entlüften gut wenn ich aus manchen Blöcke sehen kann ob noch Luft raus kommt.

Habe auch schon daran gedacht einfach den selben Schlauch nochmals zu verwenden, denn 3-4 Jahre hätte ich jedenfalls dann auch ruhe. Ich schau mal wie die Schläuche in einem halben Jahr oder spätestens nächstes Jahr aussehen und dann werde ich mich wohl entscheiden müssen. Mit Weichmacher habe ich aber bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Mein Kühler war noch recht sauber als ich im November mein neues Board mit Prozessor verbaute. Jetzt habe ich ehe ein neuen Monoblock drauf und mein alten Kühler habe ich nach dem ausbauen auch erneut zerlegt und da war seit November auch nichts drin.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> wenn man den richtigen Schlauch nutzt passiert da bei 13/10 nichts. Ich nutze selbst 13/10 schlauch und habe keine Probleme ohne Knickschutz.


 Was sind denn "richtige Schläuche"? Ich hatte zuerst Mayhems Ultra Clear und danach Tygon Norprene - beides in 13/10. Bei beiden hat sich die 1,5mm Wandung als für den Anwendungszweck zu dünn herausgestellt.


----------



## Lockidown (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lustig das du jetzt auch direkt die beiden top empfehlungen auflistest. Da könnte man sich vielleicht sogar überlegen ob du die überhaupt probiert hast. Aber man will ja nix unterstellen  Ich hab mir so nen Gummischlauch bestellt in einem Schlauchshop. Müsste heute abend mal schauen was es genau für einer war. Da knickt jedenfalls nix.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> wenn man den richtigen Schlauch nutzt passiert da bei 13/10 nichts. Ich nutze selbst 13/10 schlauch und habe keine Probleme ohne Knickschutz.


Biege mal dein Schlauch so stark zusammen wie aus meinem Beispiel (Bild).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit genügend Winkel verbaut oder kurze Strecken wird der 13/10er auch nicht abknicken, aber sobald Anschlüsse nicht gewickelt sind wie in meinem nächsten Beispiel (Bild) dann kann der Schlauch abknicken wenn dieser eine bestimmte Länge hat und dadurch auch ein bestimmtes Eigengewicht erreicht. Besonders dann wenn die Kühlflüssigkeit bestimmte Temperaturen erreicht und das Gummi dadurch noch weicher wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind System gelegentlich verbaut die erreichen auch eine Wassertemperatur von bis zu 45°C und mein Loop habe ich auch mal zum Test auf solch eine Temperatur gebracht und da wurde selbst mein 16/10er Schlauch bereits viel weicher.

In meinem System habe ich soweit es ging auf Winkel Anschlüsse oder Adapter verzichtet und das ist mit dem 16/10er Schlauch auch kein Problem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Winkel auf der Grafikkarte habe ich nur aus optischen Gründen verbaut, denn ohne Winkel konnte ich den Schlauch auch direkt anbringen. Hatte ich anfangs auch ohne Winkel, den Winkel habe ich auch erst später verbaut da mir der Schlauch wie der von der Grafikkarte abging nicht gefallen hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuvor hatte ich sogar beide Schlauch nach unten führen, aber hier hat sich mit der Zeit immer etwas Luft in der Grafikkarte angesammelt was mit niedriger Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht nach unten raus gedrückt werden konnte. Daher habe ich dann den Auslass nach oben verlegt damit die Luft von alleine entweichen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solavidos (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> wenn ich dich richtig verstehe... dann hattest du mit Luftkühler gerne über 65°C und jetzt mit Wasser nur noch maximal 48°C - das sieht völlig normal und nach sehr guten Temperaturen aus, allerdings verstehe ich die Formulierung "... jetzt schafft er keine 48°C" nicht ganz - um so kälter die CPU um so besser meine ich, aber warum dann dieser Satz?



Mit dem Satz wollte ich verdeutlichen, wie mich die Temperatur wundert bzw. der Unterschied.



			
				Lockidown schrieb:
			
		

> unrealistisch sorry. Ich glaube dir diese Temperaturen so nicht. Erstens hat eine CPU von Luft auf Wasser garantiert keine 20 Grad Verbesserung und zweitens hast du unter Prime niemals nur 48 grad nach einem längeren Test. Das kannst du einem Neuling erzählen. Custom Wakü bringt eigentlich nur was bei der Grafikkarte, da hast du deutlich bessere Temperaturen. Es kann natürlich sein das dein Luftkühler nicht den richtig Anpressdruck hatte, aber die Temperaturen waren doch gut wie sie waren unter Luft. CPUs halten gut was aus.



Ja ich denke auch das kann doch nicht sein und mein CPU Kühler war nicht korrekt installiert. Ich hatte den auch mal abgenommen und das Wärmeleitpad entfernt und durch Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt. Aber das hatte nichts gebracht. Aber meine Wärmeleitpaste ist schon etwas älter. Vielleicht war die auch abgelaufen? Geht so was bei Wärmeleitpaste? Flüssig war sie jedenfalls noch und von der Konsistenz unauffällig. Für den Kühler der WaKü habe ich die Wärmeleitpaste genommen die dabei war also die neue. Vielleicht hängt das auch damit zusammen. Naja ich lass mal Prime95 länger laufen, vielleicht wird es dann noch wärmer.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die gesamte Kühlflüssigkeit braucht eine gewisse Zeit bis sie die endgültige Temperatur erreicht hat und daher hängt das ganze von der Zeit ab ob die Kühlflüssigkeit seine endgültige Temperatur erreicht hat. Wenn ich mein Rechner einschalte wird meine Kühlflüssigkeit auch 24°C betragen und wenn ich dann Prime95 starte werde ich auch eine Zeitlang brauchen bis ich 28-29°C erreiche und die Temperatur nicht mehr weiter ansteigt. Zwischen 24°C und 29°C liegen 5°C dazwischen und diese 5°C wird mein Prozessor dann auch am ende mehr erreichen.

WLP läuft nicht ab, sie kann nur trocken werden und dadurch verschlechtert sich die Wärmeübertragung.
Es gibt auch kleine Unterschiede zwischen verschiedene Wärmeleitpasten und ein Wärmeleitpad überträgt meist auch nicht so gut die Wärme wie eine Wärmeleitpaste. Das ganze muss am ende natürlich auch vom Kühler abgeführt werden und wenn der Kühler hierzu die Wärme nicht gut abführt und der Luft abgibt, dann bringt auch die beste Wärmeleitpaste nichts.

In diesem Sinn hast du dich mit der Wasserkühlung schon stark verbessert, da Wasser die Wärme sehr gut abführen kann. Am ende hängt das ganze auch von der Fläche der verbauten Radiatoren ab, wie gut und wie schnell die Wärme an die Luft übertragen werden kann. Dadurch kann dann auch besser ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl der Lüfter und Wassertemperatur entschieden werden.


----------



## Solavidos (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zwischen 24°C und 29°C liegen 5°C dazwischen und diese 5°C wird mein Prozessor dann auch am ende mehr erreichen.
> 
> WLP läuft nicht ab, sie kann nur trocken werden und dadurch verschlechtert sich die Wärmeübertragung.
> Es gibt auch kleine Unterschiede zwischen verschiedene Wärmeleitpasten und ein Wärmeleitpad überträgt meist auch nicht so gut die Wärme wie eine Wärmeleitpaste.
> ...



Danke für die Infos. Ich habe die WaKü auch gekauft weil ich gerne am PC bastele und das immer mal testen wollte. Für meinen kleinen R 5 1600 hat sich das bisher nur leider nicht gelohnt. In Erwartung auf den großen Bruder R9 3900x habe ich deswegen das System umgebaut.
Daher hat es mich schon überrascht wie die Temps sich geändert haben weil der Boxed Kühler ja eigentlich gut sein soll. Nun habe ich Prime mal etwas länger laufen lassen. Zusätzlich habe ich mir weitere Monitoring Tools installiert. Interessanterweise zeigen die unterschiedliche Werte an.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Unterschiede bei den Temps sind durchaus "normal"

Punkt1:
Unterschiedliche Sensoren an ähnlichen Stellen (CPU zB von der CPU intern oder von einem MB Sensor in der Nähe)

Punkt2:
Manche Werte werden nicht als Absolutwert übertragen sondern als Diff zum Maximum, das Maximum kennen aber nicht alle Tools bzw. müssen es vermuten...


----------



## Solavidos (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede bei den Temps sind durchaus "normal"
> 
> Punkt1:
> Unterschiedliche Sensoren an ähnlichen Stellen (CPU zB von der CPU intern oder von einem MB Sensor in der Nähe)
> ...



Ahja also dazu habe ich noch ein Tool installiert. Insgesamt überwachten nun CAM, HWMonitor sowie Core Temp. CAM und Core Temp hatten gleiche Werte. HWMonitor einen anderen.

Nach einer Stunde und 27 Grad Umgebungstemperatur war die CPU auf 52 Grad laut CAM und Core Temp.
HWMonitor hatte 42 Grad. Also vermute ich auf 10 grad offset bei HWMonitor?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solavidos (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hab jetzt nochmal Ryzen Master Tool und das "echte "HWInfo geöffnet. Das andere war HW Monitor by CPU Z was 10 grad zuwenig hatte. Ryzen Master Tool und HWInfo sind identisch mit CAM und Core Temp.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kenne nur den AMD Threadripper der bei etwa 65-67°C bereits runter takten und hier ist es auch wichtig unter den 65°C zu bleiben.
> Die maximale Temperatur wird hier von AMD auch mit 67°CD angegeben.
> 
> Andere Prozessoren takten erst bei 95-100°C runter und da spielt es keine rolle ob der Prozessor 65°C oder nur 48°C heiß wird. Natürlich stehen hier auch andere Gründe im Vordergrunde wie Optik und die Leidenschaft sich mit dieser Technik zu beschäftigen.


Bei der Wärmeübergangsfläche vom TR ist das auch kein Problem, das Ding unter 65°C zu halten.
Das geht ja auch mit nem Ryzen 5 1600 4GHz @1,45V... zwar ganz knapp , 63° in meinem Fall, aber würde klappen 


Solavidos schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Ich habe die WaKü auch gekauft weil ich gerne am PC bastele und das immer mal testen wollte. Für meinen kleinen R 5 1600 hat sich das bisher nur leider nicht gelohnt.


Und ob sich das lohnt! 
Wie gesagt, die 1,45V musst mit Luft erstmal wegkühlen


----------



## Solavidos (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> :
> Und ob sich das lohnt!
> Wie gesagt, die 1,45V musst mit Luft erstmal wegkühlen



Im ersten Übertaktungsversuch bin ich auch ohne Probleme auf 3,9 GHz gekommen. Vorher war bei mir bei 3,875 Schluss. Tatsächlich läuft das System auch besser als vorher. Die Lautstärke ist auch überraschend nicht vorhanden


----------



## Rarek (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lautstärke war bei mir ja der Grund für Wasser 
meine R9 390X konnt ich einfach nicht mehr ertragen unter Luft - und wenn man schonmal dabei ist kam gleich CPU mit dazu, auch wenn mein HR02 die besser kühlen konnte, aber das erkläre ich mir auch mit dem Hitzestau den ich im Gehäuse habe


----------



## Lockidown (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Biege mal dein Schlauch so stark zusammen wie aus meinem Beispiel (Bild).
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habe keinen Grund das zutun und werde das auch nicht machen. Ich sags dir gerne nochmal, da du scheinbar mehrere anläufe benötigst wie ich schon öfter gelesen habe. Informiere dich richtig bevor du hier etwas falsches behauptest und nur weil du Fotos postest hast du nicht mehr Ahnung als andere. Ich habe meinen Schlauch und der knickt nicht. Ob dir das passt oder nicht ist mir völlig egal  Ich weis da es so ist. Ich muss hier auch niemanden etwas beweisen. Mit meiner Kernaussage hatte ich natürlich zu 100% recht, es kommt schlichtweg auf den 13/10 schlauch an den man benutzt. Und sorry, ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel jetzt. Aber als jemand der wirklich ahnung von Wasserkühlungen hat, kommst du mir nicht vor.

Für mich ist jetzt hier übrigens auch die Diskussion mit dir beendet  Es kann jeder glauben was er glauben möchte. In einem freien Land ist das so.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> Es kann jeder glauben was er glauben möchte. In einem freien Land ist das so.


OT: Ganz dünnes Eis zur Zeit..


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> Für mich ist jetzt hier übrigens auch die Diskussion mit dir beendet  Es kann jeder glauben was er glauben möchte. In einem freien Land ist das so.


Geht nicht um Glauben sondern um ebenfalls gemachte Erfahrungen. Du bist mir die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem "richtigen Schlauch" schuldig geblieben.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Rarek schrieb:


> Lautstärke war bei mir ja der Grund für Wasser
> meine R9 390X konnt ich einfach nicht mehr ertragen unter Luft - und wenn man schonmal dabei ist kam gleich CPU mit dazu, auch wenn mein HR02 die besser kühlen konnte, aber das erkläre ich mir auch mit dem Hitzestau den ich im Gehäuse habe



Durch die 390x habe ich auch mit Wasserkühlung angefangen


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mit ryzen 3000 macht Wakue endlich „Sinn“(wir reden hier von 100 bis max 250mhz mehr nur das wir hier in Relation bleiben  ), weil diesmal ist es der Cpu nicht egal ob diese 45 oder 60 Grad hat. Bei intel fängt ja diese erst ab 100 Grad zum runtertakten an.
AMD Ryzen Frequency Scale - Temperature is Important for Ryzen 3000 CPUs - Invidious

 Aja und zur Schlauchthematik, 11/8 ist in Norprene, nach meiner Erfahrung sehr sehr knickanfällig. Zu Kernschrott zählt der Masterkleer, Weichmacherverseucht dafür sehr knickstabil.
 Der mit Abstand stabilste ist in meinem Fall der 16/11 von EK ZMT. Bei den Anschlüssen habe ich no name alphacool(schwarz pulferbeschichtet) und bis auf den obligatorischen Dichtungstausch nach ein paar Jahren, bin ich damit sehr zufrieden.Auch keine fittmentproblem mit dem ZMT.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Mit ryzen 3000 macht Wakue endlich „Sinn“(wir reden hier von 100 bis max 250mhz mehr nur das wir hier in Relation bleiben  ), weil diesmal ist es der Cpu nicht egal ob diese 45 oder 60 Grad hat. Bei intel fängt ja diese erst ab 100 Grad zum runtertakten an.
> AMD Ryzen Frequency Scale - Temperature is Important for Ryzen 3000 CPUs - Invidious


Das erklärt, warum ich nicht 4.500 MHz als Boost sehe sondern um die 4.400 MHz herum.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

*[Es wurden Beiträge entfernt] Klärt eure Probleme bitte per PN, danke.*


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> ich habe keinen Grund das zutun und werde das auch nicht machen. Ich sags dir gerne nochmal, da du scheinbar mehrere anläufe benötigst wie ich schon öfter gelesen habe. Informiere dich richtig bevor du hier etwas falsches behauptest und nur weil du Fotos postest hast du nicht mehr Ahnung als andere. Ich habe meinen Schlauch und der knickt nicht. Ob dir das passt oder nicht ist mir völlig egal  Ich weis da es so ist. Ich muss hier auch niemanden etwas beweisen. Mit meiner Kernaussage hatte ich natürlich zu 100% recht, es kommt schlichtweg auf den 13/10 schlauch an den man benutzt. Und sorry, ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel jetzt. Aber als jemand der wirklich ahnung von Wasserkühlungen hat, kommst du mir nicht vor.
> 
> Für mich ist jetzt hier übrigens auch die Diskussion mit dir beendet  Es kann jeder glauben was er glauben möchte. In einem freien Land ist das so.


Dann zeige deine Wasserkühlung, denn mit dem Mund kann jeder viel behaupten.

Vielleicht können wir ja sogar noch was lernen. Zudem hatte ich auch geschrieben das unter Verwendung des richtigen Winkels solch ein Schlauch auch so verlegt werden kann das der nicht abknickt. Aber was ich auf einem Bild nachgestellt habe kann du mit deinem Schlauch nicht nachstellen, da der 13/10er Schlauch dabei abknicken würde und das wird schon seit Jahren überall gezeigt und kommt nicht nur von mir.

Du solltest auch mal lernen gesittet zu diskutieren und nicht jeden anzugreifen der anderer Meinung ist.


----------



## iReckyy (26. Juli 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte ja neulich schonmal berichtet, dass meine Wassertemperatur irgendwie relativ hoch ist, im Verhältnis zur verbauten Radiatorfläche.

Jetzt habe ich mal ein paar Vergleichsmessungen mit einem Fieberthermometer im AGB gemacht und habe festgestellt, dass mir mein Sensor noch 1,2°C zu wenig anzeigt -.-

Ich habe

1x 360x45
1x 420x30
1x 240x30
1x 120x45 

im Obsidian 900D verbaut.

Jeweils mit den passenden Arctic P12/14 PWM bestückt, die maximal 1200upm machen dürfen.

Gekühlt werden eine 980Ti bei ~280W
und ein 5820K bei ~150W

Ich habe jetzt gerade bei ~28,5°C Zimmertemperatur bei besagten 1200upm mit offenem Gehäuse 37°C Wasser erreicht.

Da ist jetzt der Offset von den 1,2°C, die ich dann ermittelt hatte schon inkludiert.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich mit dem Offset richtig gemessen habe.

Das Thermometer stand im AGB,
Der Wassertemperatursensor ist irgendwo zwischen den Radiatoren eingebaut.
Die Pumpe läuft auf voller Drehzahl.

Normal sollte nach gut 30Minuten aufheizen die Temperatur überall gleich sein, oder?

Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zunächst mal können Temperatursensoren immer abweichen.

Ich habe zwei verbaut die hatten mit dem Aquaero 6 eine Abweichung von etwa 1.5°C. Jetzt habe ich sie direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen und die Abweichung ist sogar jetzt bei 2°C. Mittels Aquasuite konnte ich früher die Abweichung zurück stellen. Mein Mainboard bietet dazu aber keine Möglichkeit. Ich habe aber noch ein Temperatursensor über meine Aquastream Pumpe dran und diesen hatte ich damals auch schon angepasst und zeigt mir die richtige Wassertemperatur an.

Innerhalb des Loops unterscheiden sich immer etwas die Temperaturen, daher macht es schon ein Unterschied ob du nach der Grafikkarte oder Prozessor misst oder nach einem Radiator wo das Kühlwasser wieder etwas abgekühlt ist. Aber am ende macht es kein Großen Unterschied. Ich habe als Beispiel am Eingang und am Ausgang meines Mora ein Temperatursensor verbaut und selbst hier gibt es nur ein Unterschied von 0,5°C wenn meine Lüfter normal mit 500-600 U/min drehen. Lasse ich die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen komme ich vielleicht auch 1-1,5°C Unterschied. Daher wird der Unterschied nicht so stark abweichen da sich die Kühlflüssigkeit auch schnell durch den Loop bewegt.

Bei mir sind folgende Temperatursensoren verbaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da einer zwischen dem Eingang des Mora und nach dem Prozessor verbaut ist merke ich hier ein Temperaturanstieg wenn der Prozessor Hitze erzeugt. Zum Beispiel wenn ich Prime95 laufen lassen. Meine Grafikkarte bekommt aber dann die abgekühlte Flüssigkeit vom Mora und mein Temperatursensor der nach der Pumpe verbaut ist zeigt mir dann die Temperatur an was die Grafikkarte abgibt, da dieser zwischen Pumpe und dem ersten Radiator verbaut ist.

Aber jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, meine Temperatursensoren sind nur aus reiner Neugierde verbaut worden, es reicht aus das nur einer verbaut wird und daher macht es auch kein großen Unterschied wo er verbaut wird, da sich die Temperaturen nie groß Unterscheiden werden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja neulich schonmal berichtet, dass meine Wassertemperatur irgendwie relativ hoch ist, im Verhältnis zur verbauten Radiatorfläche.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mal ein paar Vergleichsmessungen mit Fieberthermometer im AGB gemacht und habe festgestellt, dass mir mein Sensor noch 1,2°C zu wenig anzeigt -.-
> 
> ...


Kenne ich 
Ich habe 
480x45 Push Pull
280x30
360x30
Und wird auch immer "viel zu heiß" 
Lässt du alle in die gleiche Richtung arbeiten?
Also zB. alle ziehen Frischluft von Außen?
Ansonsten kühlst du nämlich nicht, sondern heizt mit der aufgewärmten Luft den Loop wieder auf.

Oder steht der Rechner zB. unterm Tisch und die ausgeblasene Luft wird wieder eingesaugt?

Mach am Besten mal ein Bild von deinem Setup


----------



## Lockidown (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nachdem wie die Radiatoren verbaut sind und wie die Lüfter arbeiten kann das durchaus auch daran liegen das einfach zuviel wärme im PC ist. Generell finde ich dieses Delta von Wasser zu Raumteperatur schon hart. Aber ich habe auch so etwas ähnliches mal erlebt, hatte ein Rig mit 3 Radiatoren a 360mm und das Delta von Raum zu Wasser wurde schlechter als mit 2 Radiatoren. Warum das so ist keine Ahnung.

Ich vermute mal die Radiatoren sind wie folgt montiert: Front, Oben, unten und hinten. Wahrscheinlich der 420er und 360er in Front und Deckel, der 120er Hinten und der 240er unten. Die Lüfter sollten dann so montiert sein das die Front sowie der Deckel einsaugt von außen, während der Boden sowie hinten die Luft wieder aus dem Gehäuse rausgezogen wird. Das wäre zumindest mal der optimierte Airflow.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal die Radiatoren sind wie folgt montiert: Front, Oben, unten und hinten. Wahrscheinlich der 420er und 360er in Front und Deckel, der 120er Hinten und der 240er unten. Die Lüfter sollten dann so montiert sein das die Front sowie der Deckel einsaugt von außen, während der Boden sowie hinten die Luft wieder aus dem Gehäuse rausgezogen wird. Das wäre zumindest mal der optimierte Airflow.


Genau das ist problematisch.
Die aufgewärmte Luft von Vorne/unten heizt mit dem Top/back Radi wieder das Wasser, anstatt zu kühlen.
Das Optimum ist immer ALLE Radis von außen Frischluft zu ziehen lassen.

Ich habe bei mir zB 
8x (push/pull) Intake (120er) Oben durch Radi
2x Intake (140er) Vorne durch Radi
3x Intake (120er) Unten durch Radi

2x Outtake (140er) Hinten OHNE Radi

Durch das Mesh auf der Rückseite geht der Überdruck EZ raus.


----------



## Lockidown (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Optimum ist immer ALLE Radis von außen Frischluft zu ziehen lassen.


Das ist kompletter Quatsch das man alle Radiatoren Frischluft ziehen lassen soll.

Das würde ich so niemals machen und niemals Empfehlen. Die Wärme die sich im Gehäuse staut bei 4 Radiatoren ist nicht gut für die anderen Bauteile. Davon rate ich wirklich jedem ab. Ich selbst hab das ja auch mal getestet und die 3 Radiatoren mit Frischluft zu versorgen hat mir sogar 2 grad schlechtere Temperaturen gebracht als den unteren ausblasend zu montieren. Hier würde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine weitere Meinung ( von einem Experten ) einholen und keinesfalls alle Radiatoren Frischluft anziehen lassen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tja oder man probiert es einfach aus in welcher Kombination (rein/raus) die Radis speziell für den eigenen Loop am Besten verbaut werden.

Je nach Gehäuse ist mal das Eine oder das andere sinnvoll. 

Auch deine Meinung kann mann nicht pauschalisieren, denn ich habe meine beiden Radiatoren auch als Intake verbaut, weil die Temperaturen mir sagen, das es so besser ist.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Tja oder man probiert es einfach aus in welcher Kombination (rein/raus) die Radis speziell für den eigenen Loop am Besten verbaut werden.
> 
> Je nach Gehäuse ist mal das Eine oder das andere sinnvoll.
> 
> Auch deine Meinung kann mann nicht pauschalisieren, denn ich habe meine beiden Radiatoren auch als Intake verbaut, weil die Temperaturen mir sagen, das es so besser ist.


Habe ich bei mir auch und bei mir überhitzt auch keine andere Hardware.


----------



## Lockidown (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Tja oder man probiert es einfach aus in welcher Kombination (rein/raus) die Radis speziell für den eigenen Loop am Besten verbaut werden.


genau das will ich damit sagen, seltsame Reaktion deinerseits


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Auch deine Meinung kann mann nicht pauschalisieren, denn ich habe meine beiden Radiatoren auch als Intake verbaut, weil die Temperaturen mir sagen, das es so besser ist.


Man muss diese Aussage nicht pauschalisieren. Warum du jetzt allerdings mit 2 Radiatoren vergleichst die natürlich immer Intake sind ( ab 3 dann outtake einer ) verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Bei 2 Radiatoren ist Frischluft klar, bei 3 Radiatoren kommt zuviel warme Luft ins Gehäuse. Man muss natürlich auf der gleichen Ebene vergleichen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IICARUS

Du hast aber noch einen externen Mora, der das Meiste an Wärme eh schon aus dem Gehäuse lässt.


@Lockidown

Das zwei Radiatoren immer als Intake verbaut werden sollten ist so eine Pauschalisierung von dir, denn nicht immer ist das besser.


----------



## Lockidown (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Antwort von IICARUS hatte andere Gründe


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> 
> Du hast aber noch einen externen Mora, der das Meiste an Wärme eh schon aus dem Gehäuse lässt.


Meine interne Radiatoren erreichen aber auch eine Wassertemperatur von bis zu 35°C(Last) und ich habe einen internen 420er in der Front verbaut und einen 240 oben verbaut. Beide blasen mit solch einer Wassertemperatur ins Gehäuse rein. Habe nur ein Lüfter der hinten raus führt und das Gehäuse besteht hinten auch überwiegend aus Lochblech.

Klar mein Mora hält die Wassertemperatur mit niedrigen Drehzahlen der Lüfter auf 30-35°C unter Last, aber selbst wenn ich hier 45°C erreichen würde würde die Hardware die intern verbaut ist keine 100°C erreichen. Zudem habe ich das ganze auch mal gegen getestet in dem ich den Mora nicht dran hatte, da ich mein Loop auch ohne den Mora betreiben kann und selbst jetzt wo wir bis zu 30°C Raumtemperatur erreichen würde nichts überhitzen. Hierbei würden meine Lüfter 800-1000 U/min erreichen um weiterhin 35°C Wassertemperatur unter Last halten zu können.

Aber auch im Winter zeigt sich immer sehr gut was kühlere Umgebungstemperatur ausmacht. Denn neben meinem Mora habe ich auch eine Terrassentür und wird diese im Winter geöffnet kann ich an der Wassertemperatur direkt sehen wie die Kurve der Wassertemperatur nach unten absteigt.


----------



## iReckyy (26. Juli 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aaalso, ich habe alle Radiatoren so mit Lüftern bestückt, dass die Luft von innen nach Außen befördert wird.

Dazu habe ich in der Front 3 120er Lüfter, die Frischluft reinschaufeln.

Ansonsten habe ich unten einen 360er, einen 240er, hinten den 120er und oben den 420er.

Wie gesagt, alle befördern die Luft raus aus dem Gehäuse.

Hatte auch schon mal eine Mischbestückung probiert, also teilweise raus und rein, dass war deutlich schlechter.

Alle rein wird mir viel zu heiß im Gehäuse, dann steigt mein übertakteter RAM aus.

Gruß

Edit.


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich keinerlei Temperaturprobleme oder Ähnliches habe.

Bei mir ist alles soweit optimiert, wie es geht, heißt, alles plangeschliffen und mit Flüssigmetall bestückt.

Hier mal ein Bild vom OSD, leider ohne Wassertemperatur, die lag aber laut Aquasuite bei ~37,5°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Problem (wenn es denn eins sein sollte) ist also eher kosmetisch.


----------



## Lockidown (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @Lockidown
> 
> Das zwei Radiatoren immer als Intake verbaut werden sollten ist so eine Pauschalisierung von dir, denn nicht immer ist das besser.


bei 2 radaiatoren kannst du immer genug andere Lüfter outtake verbauen. Also ist das auch immer der richtige weg. Bei 3 Radiatoren verbaut man einen outtake. Keine Ahnung wie du hier argumentieren möchtest.


iReckyy schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich unten einen 360er, einen 240er, hinten den 120er und oben den 420er.


Unten also einen 360er und 240er ? Oder lese ich das grad falsch? 


iReckyy schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon mal eine Mischbestückung probiert, also teilweise raus und rein, dass war deutlich schlechter.


Komisch, eigentlich ist das die beste Möglichkeit. Alternativ kann man auch unten und vornerein und oben und hinten raus machen. Alle rausblasend könnte durchaus das Problem sein, da die 3 120er in der Front nicht genug Kühle Luft ansaugen.


iReckyy schrieb:


> Alle rein wird mir viel zu heiß im Gehäuse, dann steigt mein übertakteter RAM aus.


so ist es und andere Komponenten nehmen auch schaden. Gut da du es gesagt hast, mir hätte man es sowieso nicht geglaubt.

Wobei ich anhand dieser Temperaturen jetzt nicht so den Bedarf sehen würde.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Falsch! Es gibt genug Gehäuse wo das fatal wäre und wenn man dann noch Hardware verbaut die in einem kleinen Gehäuse enorm viel Wärme verbreitet, ist es sogar manchmal sinnvoller einen der beiden Radiatoren auch noch als Outtake zu verbauen.

PS: Wenn ich jetzt in meinem Gehäuse noch einen zusätzlichen 140er verbauen würde müsste der sogar ausblasend montiert werden... der kühlt dann mit der Abwärme vom Ryzen und der 1070 ob das Sinn macht? Laut dir ja schon...


----------



## iReckyy (26. Juli 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> Unten also einen 360er und 240er ? Oder lese ich das grad falsch?



Hast richtig gelesen, das Gehäuse ist das Corsair Obsidian 900D, da hat man echt viel Platz für Radiatoren.

Eigentlich passen unten ein 480er und gegenüber ein 240er rein, jedoch hatte ich noch den 360er und habe den erstmal eingebaut.

Alle rein, so wie ich das geschrieben hatte ist natürlich Quatsch, den 120er bzw. Den 420er hatte ich bei den Test jeweils einzeln  ausblasend montiert, irgendwo muss die Luft ja raus.

Aber selbst wenn alle Radis rein und der 420er oben ausblasend montiert waren, wurde es viel zu heiß im Gehäuse.

Zusätzlich natürlich die 3 in der Front reinblasend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war beim Zusammenbau, da waren die Lüfter noch reinblasend montiert.


----------



## Lockidown (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Falsch! Es gibt genug Gehäuse wo das fatal wäre und wenn man dann noch Hardware verbaut die in einem kleinen Gehäuse enorm viel Wärme verbreitet, ist es sogar manchmal sinnvoller einen der beiden Radiatoren auch noch als Outtake zu verbauen.
> 
> PS: Wenn ich jetzt in meinem Gehäuse noch einen zusätzlichen 140er verbauen würde müsste der sogar ausblasend montiert werden... der kühlt dann mit der Abwärme vom Ryzen und der 1070 ob das Sinn macht? Laut dir ja schon...



du hast echt keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Die meisten Gehäuse die den Platz für 2 Radiatoren mit je 360mm haben, haben außerdem auch einen Platz für einen 140er Lüfter im Heck. Also montierst du beide einsaugend und der hintere oben verbaute Lüfter ( egal  jetzt ob 120 oder 140mm ) schaufelt die ganze Wärme wieder raus. Damit ist das Thema erledigt. Wenn man allerdings 3 Radiatoren verbauen kann, dann schafft das der hintere Lüfter nichtmehr alleine, deshalb muss ein Radiator ebenfalls mithelfen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## iReckyy (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings 3 Radiatoren verbauen kann, dann schafft das der hintere Lüfter nichtmehr alleine, deshalb muss ein Radiator ebenfalls mithelfen. Ganz einfach.



Das habe ich mir auch so gedacht, leider scheint die Abwärme dann trotzdem so enorm zu sein, dass ich das Wasser wieder aufheize...

Deswegen alle ausblasend.

Ich muss dazusagen, dass die vorderen 120er nur mit 7V laufen, wieviele UPM das sind weiß ich nicht, aber weniger als die 1200 auf den Radis.


----------



## _wNz_ (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> Die meisten Gehäuse die den Platz für 2 Radiatoren mit je 360mm haben, haben außerdem auch einen Platz für einen 140er Lüfter im Heck. Also montierst du beide einsaugend und der hintere oben verbaute Lüfter ( egal  jetzt ob 120 oder 140mm ) schaufelt die ganze Wärme wieder raus.



1x 140 schafft so viel Luft raus wie 6x120 reinschaufeln? 
Ich hatte zwar angenommen, dass man leichten Überdruck im Gehäuse haben sollte, um Staub draußen zu halten. In dieser Konfiguration klingt mir das aber etwas extrem, vielleicht kannst du mir das erläutern.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das geht je nach Lüfter und Radiatoren tatsächlich recht gut, Radiatoren bremsen den Luftstrom erheblich, da reicht ein 120/140er sogar aus. Natürlich sind mehr Lüfter für die "Abluft" besser, aber 1:5, 1:6 kann man noch machen. Bei höheren Drehzahlen kann es dennoch von Vorteil sein, durch einen Radiator rauszublasen, oder wenn keine Möglichkeit für einen zusätzlichen Lüfter vorhanden ist.


----------



## claster17 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



_wNz_ schrieb:


> 1x 140 schafft so viel Luft raus wie 6x120 reinschaufeln?
> Ich hatte zwar angenommen, dass man leichten Überdruck im Gehäuse haben sollte, um Staub draußen zu halten. In dieser Konfiguration klingt mir das aber etwas extrem, vielleicht kannst du mir das erläutern.



In meinem Fall mit 6x 140 rein und 1x 140 raus klappt das vor allem deshalb, weil die gesamte Rückseite des Gehäuses durchlöchert ist.


----------



## iReckyy (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also meint ihr, dass ich in meinem Fall evtl. den 120er Radi rausschmeißen einen 140er Lüfter rein, dafür den 420er oben und den 360er und 240er unten reinblasend montieren sollte?

Ist natürlich relativ viel Aufwand zu testen, könnte aber klappen.

Der Rest der Rückseite ist bei mir ebenfalls aus Gitter.

Oder habe ich dann durch die 3 vorderen reinblasenden zu viel Überdruck im Case, sodass sich die Radi-Lüfter zu schwer tun?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wieso lässt du Lüfter reinblasen, wenn alle Radiatoren Frischluft von außen bekommen?
Wenn man auf den Radiatoren einblasende Lüfter hat ist es ziemlich sinnfrei, die Gehäuselüfter auch einblasen zu lassen. Gerade bei großen internen Kreisläufen mit vielen Lüftern kann man recht genau abstimmen, wie viel Luft durch Lüfter rein- und wieder raus befördert wird. Am besten ist es wirklich, alle Radiatorlüfter einblasend und alle Gehäuselüfter ausblasend zu montieren, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## iReckyy (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du Lüfter reinblasen, wenn alle Radiatoren Frischluft von außen bekommen?



Weil es mir irgendwie bescheuert vorkommt, wenn die vorderen 3 rausblasen 

Hier nochmal ein aktuelles Bild:

27,9°C Raumtemperatur, Case ist offen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rein- und Rausblase-Thematik ist ja mit offenem Case erstmal egal.

Sind 10°C Wasser - Raum im Rahmen für meine Fläche?

In dem Spiel (Pubg) habe ich knapp über 500W nur an CPU und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Messwerte stimmen grundsätzlich, solange die Sensoren nicht kaputt sind. Auch sonst würde ich sagen, ist soweit in Ordnung.


----------



## Lockidown (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch so gedacht, leider scheint die Abwärme dann trotzdem so enorm zu sein, dass ich das Wasser wieder aufheize...


Die Frage wäre halt noch von welcher Wassertemperatur man hier redet, reden wir von deutlch über 50 grad ? Oder von um die 40 ? Die meisten Komponenten sind  ja bis 60 Grad gemacht, also würde ich da jetzt nicht gleich anfragen zu trauern wenn man ne Wassertemperatur von 45 grad hat. Da sind immerhin noch 15Grad "luft"



_wNz_ schrieb:


> 1x 140 schafft so viel Luft raus wie 6x120 reinschaufeln?
> Ich hatte zwar angenommen, dass man leichten Überdruck im Gehäuse haben sollte, um Staub draußen zu halten. In dieser Konfiguration klingt mir das aber etwas extrem, vielleicht kannst du mir das erläutern.


das schafft er schon, denn die Lüfter auf den Radiatoren laufen ja eher langsam wegen der Lautstärke und haben außerdem einen Widerstand durch die Lamellen des Radiators. Der 140er im heck läuft meist etwas schneller und hat keinen Widerstand.  Das stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles über 40°C Wassertemperatur ist nicht mehr gut. Denn man muß noch den Delta von Wasser zum Kühler rechnen, dieser kann auch mal auf 10°C Unterscheid ausmachen oder mehr. Meine Wassertemperatur ist selten über 35°C. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sagen wir es mal so, alles ab 40°C Wassertemperatur lohnt sich nicht mehr und dann könnte man sich auch Gedanken dazu machen ob der ganze Aufwand und die Kosten sich überhaupt gelohnt hat. Da ein guter Luftkühler auch nicht schlechter abschneiden würde und mit solch einer Wassertemperatur die Lüfter meist auch nicht niedriger drehen werden. Dann kann man sich das ganze auch schenken und bei Luftkühlung bleiben oder sich einfach eine AIO verbauen die weniger kostet.

Meine Wassertemperatur liegt normalerweise um die 30°C und gestern bei 30°C Raumtemperatur und einem Spiel was mein System stark ausgelastet hat bin ich bis 35°C gekommen. Aber es gibt halt Leute die glauben mit Wasser zu kühlen muss immer besser und leiser als Luftkühlung sein.


----------



## iReckyy (27. Juli 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, also das System war die ersten 3 Jahre unter Luft und da waren erstens die Temperaturen ~20-30°C höher und zweitens die Lautstärke des CPU-Lüfters ebenfalls höher. Die Graka unterm Morpheus war quasi unhörbar.

Außerdem war ich mit Luft sowohl bei der Graka als auch bei der CPU im thermischen Limit, was die Übertaktung an geht.

Ich bin soweit gut zufrieden. Ich hatte nur irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass die Wassertemperatur bei „so viel“ Fläche geringer sein müsste.

Die Lüfter der unteren Radis laufen im Pull-Betrieb. Vielleicht ist da mit dem Umbau auf Push noch was zu holen.

Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei dir passt es auch, 37,8°C bei den momentanen Hochsommertemperaturen sind ganz ok und du hast auch einiges an Radiatoren verbaut.
Ein Prozessor bekommt man nicht so gut gekühlt, daher macht es hier nicht viel aus. Bei der Grafikkarte schon eher. Es geht am ende auch eher um Optik und ggf. mit genügend Fläche das ganze leiser zu bekommen.

Mein 6700K war auch Luftgekühlt und geköpft hat er mit 4,5 GHz auf alle Kerne 56°C gebracht.
Mit meiner Wasserkühlung habe ich hier nur 10°C gewinnen können. Meine Grafikkarte hat hier mehr ausgemacht, da ich von 75°C auf 43°C runter gekommen bin und weiter übertakten konnte ohne mir Gedanken zu der Temperatur machen zu müssen. Dabei dann mit meiner Fläche an Radiatoren was ich verbaut habe sogar lautlos. Natürlich macht auch bei mir die Optik mit was aus und ist z.B. mit meinem neuen Monoblock der entscheidende Punkt gewesen. Die Temperaturen waren mir hierbei egal, da meine Spannungswandler auch ohne den Monoblock ausreichend gekühlt wurden.


----------



## Lockidown (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Alles über 40°C Wassertemperatur ist nicht mehr gut. Denn man muß noch den Delta von Wasser zum Kühler rechnen, dieser kann auch mal auf 10°C Unterscheid ausmachen oder mehr. Meine Wassertemperatur ist selten über 35°C.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



quatsch, man kann problemlos über 40 grad wasser haben. Denn du rechnest komplett falsch. Genau das ist das was ich immer meine. Es wird einfach falsch gerechnet und übertrieben. Die Komponenten sind bis 60 grad ausgelegt fast alle und einige sogar deutlich darüber. Man muss sich bei mehr als 40 Grad Wassertemperatur noch garkeine Sorgen machen. Deine Wassertemperatur ist selten über 35 grad weil du immer wieder irgendwas reinbutterst, mehr radifläche wenns mal nicht passt oder die Lüfter lauter drehen lässt. Dabei wirst du merken wenn du mal eine oder zwei stunden über 40 Grad bist, das es den Komponenten und allem anderen auch völlig egal ist. Das ist eine rein subjektive eigene Entscheidung. Vermutlich nutzt du sogar wie IICARUS einen Morpheus und vergleichst komplett falsch.



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich bin soweit gut zufrieden. Ich hatte nur irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass die Wassertemperatur bei „so viel“ Fläche geringer sein müsste.


das denken sehr viele und trotzdem erlebt man immer wieder das die Temperaturen sich fast nichts nehmen mit 1 Radiator mehr oder gar schlechter werden. Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt damals als ich ein System mit 2 Radiatoren betrieben habe und beim Gehäusewechsel auf 3 Radiatoren bin, aber die Temperaturen sich um fast 3 grad sogar verschlechtert haben. Dabei war es dann auch egal wie man die Lüfter montiert hat. 

Eigentlich ist das Problem oft eben das viele falsche Erwartungen haben und ab 38 grad Wassertemperatur einen Thread in nem Forum aufmachen und um Hilfe bitten. Was totaler Quatsch ist. Nur weil sie mal gelesen haben das es kritisch ist. Ich kenne Leute die haben fast 50 Grad Wassertemperatur gehabt die letzten Tage dank der tollen Hitze in der Bude und die Hardware lief locker durch im 24/7. Unter Luft ist man ja auch nicht so kritisch was die Temperatur betrifft. Die Hilfe die man in Foren bekommt ist sowieso oftmals nur nach dem Tenor "jo ist zuviel" weil eben die Leute die Antworten selbst sehr vorsichtig sind bei sowas.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> Vermutlich nutzt du sogar wie IICARUS einen Morpheus und vergleichst komplett falsch.


Bekomme 35°C auch ohne den Mora gehalten.

Kommt halt immer auf die Drehzahlen mit an und wenn ich hierbei zwischen 1000-1200 U/min erreiche kann ich mir die Wasserkühlung und deren Kosten sparen, da eine Werkskühlung(Luft) mir die selben Temperaturen und Drehzahlen bieten würde und ich dazu nicht so viel für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeben müsste. Mit vergleichen hat es daher wenig zu tun, da es nicht hieß das solch eine Wasserkühlung nicht betrieben werden könnte oder irgendwelche kritische Werte erreichen würde.

Aber wer dich mit deinem alten Account kennt, der weiß das du nicht auf externe Kühllösungen gut zu sprechen bist. In meinem Fall wäre sie auch nicht notwendig gewesen, da meine internen Radiatoren bereist zuvor schon ausreichten. Das ganze hatte am ende nur was damit zu tun alles leiser zu bekommen. Das hiermit mein Rechner komplett lautlos wird hätte ich mir zuvor auch nicht vorstellen können. Heute möchte ich es nicht missen, da ich nicht alleine im Wohnzimmer bin.

Natürlich ist alles eine Geschmackssache und so respektiere ich auch das du keine externe Radiatoren magst. Natürlich hast du auch mit deiner Aussage Recht das externe Radiatoren nicht notwendig sind. Hat daher eher mit haben wollen und nicht mit haben müssen was zu tun.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lockidown schrieb:


> quatsch, man kann problemlos über 40 grad wasser haben. Denn du rechnest komplett falsch. Genau das ist das was ich immer meine. Es wird einfach falsch gerechnet und übertrieben. Die Komponenten sind bis 60 grad ausgelegt fast alle und einige sogar deutlich darüber. ... Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt damals als ich ein System mit 2 Radiatoren betrieben habe und beim Gehäusewechsel auf 3 Radiatoren bin, aber die Temperaturen sich um fast 3 grad sogar verschlechtert haben.



Der Gute ist mit seiner Aussage schon ganz richtig. Das Delta zwischen Wassertemperatur und Hardware liegt bei GPUs bei ca. 10 Grad und bei CPUs ca. 10+ Grad. Mit Blick auf die magischen 50 Grad, als Schwellwert für stark zunehmende Bauteilalterung (insbesondere Kondersatoren), sind die benannten 35 Grad Wassertemperatur somit technisch richtig.
Auf mit Blick auf OC ist es auch ratsam das Kühlmittel nicht über 35 Grad kommen zu lassen, denn ab 50 Grad steigen die Leckströme auch spürbar an.

Warum es bei dir zu einem Anstieg der Trmperaturen kam, obwohl mehr Fläche zur Verfügung stand, kann nur an einem Fehler im Konzept liegen. Mehr Fläche bedeutet mehr Kühlung bei einem vernünftigen Konzept.


----------



## DARPA (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der Wassertemperatur nicht nur an die elektronischen Bauteilen denken sondern auch an Dichtungen und Kunststoffteile. 
Da können 60 °C je nach Material auch schon grenzwertig sein. Bin in der Regel aber weit von solchen Temperaturen entfernt 

10 K Delta zwischen Raum und Wasser sind nicht super, aber noch im Rahmen würde ich sagen.
Laut Signatur gehts um nen 5820K @ 1.27 V ^^ und dazu ne 980Ti OC. Was pumpt das System durch die Leitung?

Radiatoranordnung?
Wenn das Gehäuse vernünftige Lufteinlässe hat und auch sonst kein Brutkasten ist, dann ruhig alle Radis als Intake und im Heck nen Lüfter als Abluft. Das passt schon. Die Luft sucht sich außerdem ihren Weg.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nach 2 Jahren aufgemacht. Erstaunlich sauber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Destiliertes Wasser?


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DP Ultra


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da scheinst du wirklich alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren aufgemacht. Erstaunlich sauber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... der Kühler schaut wirklich gut aus! Jedoch sind die GPU-Kühler im Regelfall nicht das Problem. Was sagt der CPU-Kühler? Der "filtert" den "Dreck" in seinen Strukturen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also tut mir leid, aber Radis mit aufgewärmter Luft zu versorgen ist einfach nicht sinnvoll...
Dann nimmt man lieber nen Radi raus, um Platz für Outtake Lüfter zu haben, als den Loop zu beheizen.

Und Probleme mit hoher Temp IM Gehäuse hast du eigentlich auch nur, wenn du die GPU nicht mitkühlst, bzw. andere Komponenten verbaut hast, die gut heizen.

Bei ner Wassertemp von <40°C hast du im Case keine Probleme, wenn man alles als Intake verbaut hat.

Wenn jetzt aber noch ne Graka mitheizt könnte es da aber tatsächlich schon kritisch werden, da muss ich zustimmen.
Bei mir hat sich von Vega56 Wakü zu 5700XT Blower NICHTS verändert von den Temperaturen im Case...


----------



## lunaticx (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Also tut mir leid, aber Radis mit aufgewärmter Luft zu versorgen ist einfach nicht sinnvoll...



Inwiefern nicht sinnvoll? An der Wassertemperatur ändert es nur marginal etwas.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..um kurz mal meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen zu dem Thema zu teilen:

1. Ich habe bei meiner Konfiguration ein Delta von 5,5 Grad zur Raumluft unter Last (980TI OC, 6700k stock). 2x420er Radiatoren im Gehäuse (die Aussenluft ziehen), einen 1080er Slim Nova draußen. Also mehr als genug Fläche. Raum Luft ist bei mir derzeit bei 30-32 Grad, ich bleibe also trotz allem unter 40 Grad beim Kühlmedium. Problematisch sind da als erstes gar nicht so sehr die zu kühlenden Komponenten, sondern die Schläuche und Dichtungen. Die Hardtubes helfen da auch nicht, wenn der Anschluß aufgibt. Bei 42 Grad geht bei mir das Panikprofil im AE6 an, also alles auf Vollgas.

Ich denke, da stimmt etwas bei Dir mit der Zu- oder Abluft nicht. Entweder du hast viel Radifläche, die Abwärme anderer Radiatoren oder Komponenten abbekommen, oder aber deine Aussenluftzufuhr ist ungenügend. Wie sieht es mit dem Durchfluß aus? Zusammengefasst, deine Temperaturen sind technisch unbedenklich, der Wärmeübergang deiner Komponenten ins Wasser ist einwandfrei, die Wassertemperatur halte ich bei der Fläche aber zu groß... ist aber wie du sagst solange es unter 40 Grad bleibt ein eher kosmetisches Problem.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Inwiefern nicht sinnvoll? An der Wassertemperatur ändert es nur marginal etwas.


Es ist verschenkte Fläche.
Angenommen die Raumtemperatur liegt bei 25°C, die Wassertemperatur bei 35°C
Nun saugst du meinetwegen vorne Frischluft durch den Radi, welche sich durch den Wärmeübergang natürlich erwärmt. (wie viel kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen, auf jeden Fall ist sie wärmer, als 25°C, kann jedoch nicht wärmer, als 35°C sein. Ich vermute sie liegt irgendwo bei ~29°C.
Diese erwärmte Luft ist nun im Case, wo die passive Wärmeabgabe der Komponenten ja noch dazu kommt (PCH, evtl NB&SB, je nach alter, Abgabe der GPU etc.pp.)
Im schlechtesten Fall ist diese Luft nun wärmer als die Wassertemp, sprich >35°C.
Wenn du diese Luft nun durch den Radi ziehst, zB. oben im Case, heizt du den Loop im Endeffekt damit auf, anstatt weiter zu kühlen.

Ein Radi, der aus dem Case Luft zieht, ist automatisch nicht so effizient, wie ein Radi, der Frischluft zieht, da er nur bereits erwärmte Luft "zur Verfügung" hat.

Natürlich muss man da den Widerstand der Radis, der Gesamtaufbau des Case, andere Komponenten etc. mit einbeziehen. 
Grundsätzlich ist Frischluft erstmal IMMER besser, als Case-Luft.
Je nach Situation kann das natürlich anders sein, aber Überdruck ist besser als Unterdruck, wenn es kein beschissenes Gehäuse ist, kommt die Luft auch ohne Lüfter wieder problemlos aus dem Case


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du eine Luftmenge, die mit der Abwärme von CPU und GPU von 25 auf 29 °C erwärmt wurde, mit I/O-Hub und Laufwerken von 29 °C auf über 35 °C aufheizen kannst, dann solltest deinen Fileserver auf Luftkühlung umstellen. In einem Spielerechner gehen meist 90 Prozent und mehr der Wärmeentwicklung auf die beiden Prozessoren zurück. Mit entsprechend langsamen Lüftern mag man den Luftstrom im ersten Radiator um 5 oder gar 10 K erwärmen können, aber im restlichen System steigert sich die Temperatur dann maximal um weitere 0,5-1 K und das macht kaum einen Unterschied. Je nach Luftstrom lohnt sich ein in zweite Reihe geschalteter Radiator nicht, aber er erhöht die Wassertemperatur auch nicht weiter, da die aus dem ersten Radiator immer etwas kühler ist als das Wasser aus diesem Radiator und somit immer noch kühlen kann.

Gerade bei langsam drehenden Lüftern mag der zusätzliche Kühleeffekt aber sehr gering sein und eine all-in- oder all-out-Konfiguration ist immer einen Versuch wert. Die meisten Gehäuse haben auf der Rückseite reichlich Öffnungen, durch die Luft auch passiv strömen kann.





Tekkla schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren aufgemacht. Erstaunlich sauber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe schon neue Kühler gesehen, die waren in schlechterem Zustand.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Luftmenge, die mit der Abwärme von CPU und GPU von 25 auf 29 °C erwärmt wurde, mit I/O-Hub und Laufwerken von 29 °C auf über 35 °C aufheizen kannst, dann solltest deinen Fileserver auf Luftkühlung umstellen. In einem Spielerechner gehen meist 90 Prozent und mehr der Wärmeentwicklung auf die beiden Prozessoren zurück. Mit entsprechend langsamen Lüftern mag man den Luftstrom im ersten Radiator um 5 oder gar 10 K erwärmen können, aber im restlichen System steigert sich die Temperatur dann maximal um weitere 0,5-1 K und das macht kaum einen Unterschied. Je nach Luftstrom lohnt sich ein in zweite Reihe geschalteter Radiator nicht, aber er erhöht die Wassertemperatur auch nicht weiter, da die aus dem ersten Radiator immer etwas kühler ist als das Wasser aus diesem Radiator und somit immer noch kühlen kann.
> 
> Gerade bei langsam drehenden Lüftern mag der zusätzliche Kühleeffekt aber sehr gering sein und eine all-in- oder all-out-Konfiguration ist immer einen Versuch wert. Die meisten Gehäuse haben auf der Rückseite reichlich Öffnungen, durch die Luft auch passiv strömen kann.


Ich bin ja von einem Worst-Case Fall ausgegangen, wie gesagt, genaue Temps kann ich nicht liefern 

Im Wesentlichen ging es um die viel geringere Effektivität.
Gabs nicht hier auch mal nen Test, in dem "Sandwich" Konfigurationen getestet wurden?
Also zB. Radi>Lüfter>Radi?
Das hat ja auch kaum bessere Ergebnisse, als ein Radi gebracht.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> Was sagt der CPU-Kühler? Der "filtert" den "Dreck" in seinen Strukturen?


Ich habe davon keine Bilder im geöffneten Zustand gemacht. Im Prinzip sah der aber ähnlich aus. Da schwamm nur ein sehr kleiner Schmodderball im In-Bereich. Der hat mich lediglich ~10 l/h gekostet. Davon stammen die folgenden, nicht ganz so guten Fotos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... dann war/ ist das System wirklich schön sauber und die Wassertemperatur war/ ist im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Grisu8 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So langsam, gaaaaanz langsam macht ein Projekt fortschritte. Wenn jetzt noch Cablemod endlich die Kabel liefern würde...
P.s. wieso das Bild jetzt um 90° gedreht ist verstehe wer will... mal schauen ob ich das ändern kann. Funktioniert nicht, bin zu blöd.


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> So langsam, gaaaaanz langsam macht ein Projekt fortschritte. Wenn jetzt noch Cablemod endlich die Kabel liefern würde...
> P.s. wieso das Bild jetzt um 90° gedreht ist verstehe wer will... mal schauen ob ich das ändern kann. Funktioniert nicht, bin zu blöd.



Sieht schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus 
Und an Kühlfläche scheint es dir ja auch nicht zu mangeln


----------



## Laudian (1. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal ne kurze Frage zu diesem Radiator:

https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-141...s=nexxxos+420&qid=1564641670&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Der Titel sagt "Alphacool NexXxoS Radiator Variation (Amazon, Not for Normal Sales)" - kann ich den bedenkenlos kaufen oder warum ist der nicht für den normalen Verkauf bestimmt? Oder ist das einfach ein Titelfehler?


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir wird nur "Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm" angezeigt.
Habe diesen in der Front verbaut und so macht er gute Arbeit, ich kann zumindest nicht klagen.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir wird nur "Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm" angezeigt.
> Habe diesen in der Front verbaut und so macht er gute Arbeit, ich kann zumindest nicht klagen.



Dito. Gibt keine Einwände.


----------



## Laudian (1. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, dann haben die wohl einfach einen Fehler beim englischen Titel gemacht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe Wasserkühler, habe den MPS 200 und habe festgestellt dass dieser kaum noch Werte liefert. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass der Weichmacher diesen Verstopft. Daher die Hilfe. Ihn zerlegen und das Gehäuse reinigen. Siehe Bilder, habe da einiges an Ablagerungen entdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StefanStg (2. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hey, kurze Frage passen die EK Kühler von der GTX 2080 auch auf die neuen 2080 Super Modellen? Ich finde bei keinen Test ob die Platine der super gleich mit der "alten" 2080 ist.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (3. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Laut Watercool passen die 2080 Blöcke auch auf die 2080 Super Karten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin über ein Angebot einer gebrauchten Aquaero 6 Pro inkl. Wasserkühler gestolpert und hab da mal zwei Fragen dazu:
1. Ist 68 € ein guter Preis oder nix besonderes?
2. Ganz generelle Frage zum Betrieb: Da sie im 24/7-Betrieb wäre, ist es möglich im Betrieb das Display von ihr abzuschalten? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## chaotium (3. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Hey, kurze Frage passen die EK Kühler von der GTX 2080 auch auf die neuen 2080 Super Modellen? Ich finde bei keinen Test ob die Platine der super gleich mit der "alten" 2080 ist.



The EK-Vector RTX GPU Water Blocks are Compatible With the New RTX Super Series Cards - ekwb.com


----------



## D3N$0 (7. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen welches Gewinde bei 1/4" Anschlüssen verwendet wird?
Gibt ja zig verschiedene Formate:

Kernlochmasse - Die Tabellen - GSR-Blog DE GewindeAUFschneider – Wissenswertes rund um Gewindeschneidwerkzeuge


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GSR EGB Gewindebohrer, Gewindeschneider Rohr HSS BSP G 1/4" Zoll https://www.amazon.de/dp/B003LKBZDC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_UAYsDb34YC7DR

G1/4" eben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen welches Gewinde bei 1/4" Anschlüssen verwendet wird?
> Gibt ja zig verschiedene Formate:
> 
> Kernlochmasse - Die Tabellen - GSR-Blog DE GewindeAUFschneider – Wissenswertes rund um Gewindeschneidwerkzeuge


Das ist die Falsche Tabelle. Das ist Rohrgewinde G 1/4 Zoll, siehe den link, inklusive Bohrloch Größen (Kernloch) 
Zollgewinde Tabellen - Gewindetabellen | DF Druckluft-Fachhandel

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (8. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend, es kam hier mal das Thema letztes Jahr auf, wie man denn Hardtubes mit Schläuchen kombinieren kann.
Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem. Möchte innen alles mit Hardtubes austauschen. Wird langsam Zeit, habe grauen Dreck an den Schlauchwänden, wenn man die knetet brechen die Teilchen weg und wandern in den Kreislauf.
Da ich zwei Schnellkupplungen habe und der Radi 1meter entfernt ist, bleibt die Aussenverbindung per Kunststoffschlauch. 
Ich brauche also am Gehäuseausgang einen Übergang von Hardtube zu Schlauch.
Diese Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchführung, wäre optimal damit die Hardtubes stabil festsitzen. Da ich 13mm Schläuche habe muss ich auch 13mm Hardtubes installieren.

Könnt ihr aktuell was empfehlen um das zu realisieren ? 
Case innen> Hardtube > Slotblende > Case raus > Schlauch mit Schnellkupplung > zu extern Radiator


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst verschiedene Innendurchmesser problemlos kombinieren, 13 mm Schläuche erzwingen also keine 13 mm Hardtubes. Am Übergang von einem System zum anderen brauchst du ein Element mit G1/4 Zoll auf beiden Seiten und dann auf der einen Seite einen Anschluss für 13-mm-Schlauch und auf der anderen ein Fitting für die gewünschten Hardtubes. Da viele Hardtube-Systeme nur geringe Zuglasten aushalten, sollte der G1/4-Zoll-Übergangsbereich sicher befestigt sein und nicht nur an Schläuchen/Tubes hängen. Eine Gehäusedurchführung erfüllt alle diese Anforderungen, aber wenn es optisch akzeptabel ist, kann man auch Schlauch von draußen direkt bis zum AGB legen und dann mit Tubes aus dem AGB rausgehen.


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Bei der Wassertemperatur nicht nur an die elektronischen Bauteilen denken sondern auch an Dichtungen und Kunststoffteile.
> Da können 60 °C je nach Material auch schon grenzwertig sein. Bin in der Regel aber weit von solchen Temperaturen entfernt
> 
> 10 K Delta zwischen Raum und Wasser sind nicht super, aber noch im Rahmen würde ich sagen.
> ...



Ich zitiere hier mal kurz einen Beitrag zu meinem „Problem“.

Ich habe nochmal darüber nachgedacht, die Radiatoranordnung und Bestückung zu überarbeiten.

Ich könnte ins 900d folgendes reinbauen:
(Von vorne aus gesehen)

-480/30 unten links
-240/30 unten rechts
-420/30 oben
-240/30(25) vorne (evtl.)

Alle Radis als intake.

Mein 900d besteht quasi nur aus Mesh-Gitter.

Würde für die oben genannte Bestückung ein 140er @~700upm für die Luftabfuhr genügen?

Oder baue ich mir so nen Brutkasten?
Habe überall Staubfilter davor.

Hardware wie gehabt, 
-5820K/4,7GHz/1,27V
-980Ti/1,5GHz/1,2V

Worst Case ~500W CPU+GPU.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... um hier keine Missverständnisse zu haben und eine vernünftige Antwort geben zu können ist noch zu sagen, woher die Luft kommt:

1. von außen 
2. von außen 
3. von innen
4. von außen 

Ist das so richtig interpretiert?


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Immer von außen.

Hatte ich da aber auch irgendwo erwähnt.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also wenn du ihn nicht schon hast, würde ich den vorderen 240er weglassen. Der Hecklüfter schafft zwar so einiges weg, aber das ist dann doch etwas grenzwertig. Zwei zusätzliche Lüfter als Outtake sollten da mehr bringen als etwas mehr Radiatorfläche.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Immer von außen.
> 
> Hatte ich da aber auch irgendwo erwähnt.



... ok. Und durch welche Öffnung/en kann die erwärmte Luft das Gehäuse verlassen? Oder soll durch jede Öffnung eingeblasen werden?


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Den Hecklüfter hatte ich doch auch erwähnt.

Zusammengefasst, alles Radis inkl. Lüfter, also 9 Stück von außen nach innen und 1 140er Hecklüfter + den Rest des Gittergehäuses als Outtake.

9x rein
(6x120, 3x140)

1x raus
(140)



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also wenn du ihn nicht schon hast, würde ich den vorderen 240er weglassen. Der Hecklüfter schafft zwar so einiges weg, aber das ist dann doch etwas grenzwertig. Zwei zusätzliche Lüfter als Outtake sollten da mehr bringen als etwas mehr Radiatorfläche.



Also ruhig die Luft vorne rauspusten lassen, statt zusätzlicher Radifläche?
Fühlt sich irgendwie falsch an


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... bei diesem Gehäuse sollten die Radies wie folgt arbeiten:

1. 480er Deckel von innen nach außen mit dem thermischen Fluss

2. hinten oben, von außen, geht auch passiv oder weglassen - Zuluft für Deckel

3. Vorn 240er, von außen, geht auch passiv oder weglassen - Zuluft für Deckel

4. 480er Boden und 240er, von außen


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das hört sich gut an.

Dann muss ich mal schauen, alle Radiatoren habe ich für dieses Vorhaben noch nicht.

Lieber Radis mit 30mm, oder 45mm nehmen?
Welcher Hersteller? 
Bis jetzt habe ich EKWB Coolstream und AC Nexxos ST30 verbaut.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Den Hecklüfter hatte ich doch auch erwähnt.
> 
> Zusammengefasst, alles Radis inkl. Lüfter, also 9 Stück von außen nach innen und 1 140er Hecklüfter + den Rest des Gittergehäuses als Outtake.
> 
> ...



Das wird kein Flow im Gehäuse und die Wärme Luft kommt nicht ordentlich raus. 

Zuluft und Abluft sollte sich ungefähr die Waage halten. Je nach Dichtheit des Gehäuses kann man auch mehr Abluft machen, um nen stärkeren Flow im Gehäuse zu erzeugen.


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das stimmt wohl, nur bis jetzt hatte ich mit Mischbestückung, also teils rein, teils raus eher das Problem, dass ich mir das Wasser wieder aufgeheizt habe.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ok, das hört sich gut an.
> 
> Dann muss ich mal schauen, alle Radiatoren habe ich für dieses Vorhaben noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Für passiv betriebene Radies 30er, Rest wenn möglich 45er. Nexxxos ist ok.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, nur bis jetzt hatte ich mit Mischbestückung, also teils rein, teils raus eher das Problem, dass ich mir das Wasser wieder aufgeheizt habe.



Die Reihenfolge spielt eine Rolle. Im Zweifel dann lieber hinten und vorn weg lassen, damit oben kühle Luft bekommt. Wären dann 2x480er


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... bei diesem Gehäuse sollten die Radies wie folgt arbeiten:
> 
> 1. 480er Deckel von innen nach außen mit dem thermischen Fluss
> 
> ...



Ich hätte jetzt diese Konfiguration angepeilt.
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass hier dann überall Radis verbaut sind? Oder am Heck ein Lüfter?


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... du kannst überall Radies verbauen, wie geschrieben. Ich persönlich würde aber mindestens hinten frei lassen.


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte das maximale an Kühlleistung im internen Aufbau erreichen.

Also baue ich überall außer hinten-oben Radiatoren rein, so wie von dir beschrieben.

Hinten-oben wird dann ein 140er Lüfter den oberen Radi mit Frischluft versorgen.

Richtig so?


----------



## Sinusspass (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... bei diesem Gehäuse sollten die Radies wie folgt arbeiten:
> 
> 1. 480er Deckel von innen nach außen mit dem thermischen Fluss
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei der Konfiguration ist, man erhält unten reichlich warme Luft, die dann im Gehäuse aufsteigt, wenn sie nicht anderswo herausbefördert wird. Der Deckelradiator bekommt zwar durch die zusätzlichen Lüfter einiges an Luft ab, aber da ist die Abluft von unten (und ggf. von vorne, wenn da ein Radiator verbaut wird) auch dabei, und schon ist die Wirkung deutlich geringer. Darum sollten alle Radiatoren Frischluft direkt von außen erhalten, während die restliche Gehäusebelüftung dafür sorgt, dass die warme Abluft wieder verschwindet.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... kann man so machen. 

Wie möchtest du dann die Verschlauchung aufbauen?


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über die Verschlauchung, also die Reihenfolge habe ich mir noch nicht so wirklich Gedanken gemacht.

Gibt es da kühltechnisch was zu beachten?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Konfiguration ist, man erhält unten reichlich warme Luft, die dann im Gehäuse aufsteigt, wenn sie nicht anderswo herausbefördert wird. Der Deckelradiator bekommt zwar durch die zusätzlichen Lüfter einiges an Luft ab, aber da ist die Abluft von unten (und ggf. von vorne, wenn da ein Radiator verbaut wird) auch dabei, und schon ist die Wirkung deutlich geringer. Darum sollten alle Radiatoren Frischluft direkt von außen erhalten, während die restliche Gehäusebelüftung dafür sorgt, dass die warme Abluft wieder verschwindet.



Du würdest dann den vorderen Radi weglassen und stattdessen Lüfter als Outtake montieren?


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... nein, ich würde den vorderen Radi weglassen und ihn zusammen als Zuluft für den Radi oben verwenden.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Konfiguration ist, man erhält unten reichlich warme Luft, die dann im Gehäuse aufsteigt, wenn sie nicht anderswo herausbefördert wird. Der Deckelradiator bekommt zwar durch die zusätzlichen Lüfter einiges an Luft ab, aber da ist die Abluft von unten (und ggf. von vorne, wenn da ein Radiator verbaut wird) auch dabei, und schon ist die Wirkung deutlich geringer. Darum sollten alle Radiatoren Frischluft direkt von außen erhalten, während die restliche Gehäusebelüftung dafür sorgt, dass die warme Abluft wieder verschwindet.



Der Radi unten bekommt seine Luft von der Seite und schiebt diese auf der anderen raus. Man trennt unteren und oberen Bereich bei diesem Gehäuse damit deine Befürchtung nicht eintrifft. Weiterhin dichtet man das Gehäuse so ab, dass nur dort Luft ein- und austritt wo es gewollt ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Problem dabei wäre dann, dass der 240er unten warme Abluft vom 480er abbekommt und somit erheblich weniger nützt. Wenn man dann den vorne noch einen 240er verbaut und ihn einblasen lässt, würde der obere Radiator auch dessen Abluft abbekommen; bei deiner Konfiguration könnte man sich die 240er also an sich sparen.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei wäre dann, dass der 240er unten warme Abluft vom 480er abbekommt und somit erheblich weniger nützt. Wenn man dann den vorne noch einen 240er verbaut und ihn einblasen lässt, würde der obere Radiator auch dessen Abluft abbekommen; bei deiner Konfiguration könnte man sich die 240er also an sich sparen.



... ich habe in meiner Empfehlung beide 240er nicht im Setup. Von daher sind wir beide einer Meinung!


----------



## Sinusspass (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So würde es auch gehen. Mit meiner Konfig sollte ein weiterer 240er allerdings noch Platz finden, und wieso Kühlleistung verschenken, gerade bei dieser Gehäusegröße?


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> So würde es auch gehen. Mit meiner Konfig sollte ein weiterer 240er allerdings noch Platz finden, und wieso Kühlleistung verschenken, gerade bei dieser Gehäusegröße?



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.

Könntest du deine Konfig bitte einmal zusammengefasst posten?


----------



## Sinusspass (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

480er und 240er im unteren Bereich, beide bekommen Luft von außen, vorne 2 Lüfter als Outtake, hinten ein Lüfter als Outtake, oben den Radiator als Intake.
Ein Großteil der warmen Abluft der unteren Radiatoren wird sofort vorne abgesaugt, der hintere Lüfter entfernt die Abluft des oberen Radiators, und alle Radiatoren bekommen Frischluft von außen.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die leistungsfähigste Konfiguration, besser bekommt man es intern wohl nicht hin.


----------



## iReckyy (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, und den normalen Case-Bereich vom Rest trennen?


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... wie soll ein Lüfter mit der selben Drehzahl die Wärme Luft von 4 nach außen bringen? Das ist pphysusch nicht möglich. Auch die zwei weiteren Lüfter unter ändern daran nichts. Und es muss zusätzlich gegen die Thermik gearbeitet werden. Warme Luft steigt immer nach oben. Von daher den hinteren Lüfter sowie die beiden vorderen teinblasen lassen und den 420er im Deckel raus.
Untere Kammer von der oberen komplett trennen. Übergänge alle abkleben und ggfs. Verblenden, wegen Optik. Der untere 240er behindert den Flow der Abluft des 420er. Deshalb würde ich den weglassen um die 420er optimal performen zu lassen.

Bitte schaut euch mal auf yt Videos dazu an. Ds wird klar warum und weswegen.

Icc werde übrigens mit CM Stacker ST1 sobald Zeit ist in besagtes Gehäuse umziehen lassen. Deshalb habe ich mich bereits damit beschäftigt


----------



## Klasn (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... wie soll ein Lüfter mit der selben Drehzahl die Wärme Luft von 4 nach außen bringen? Das ist pphysusch nicht möglich.



Grundsätzlich kann das schon funktionieren, da gerade 45mm Radiatoren einen hohen Luftwiderstand erzeugen und somit dort weniger Luft durchgedrückt werden kann. Außerdem sind die klassischen radiatorenlüfter auf Druck und nicht auf Menge optimiert. So kann ein guter Gehäuselüfter, welcher auf Menge optimiert ist, durchaus die Luft von mehreren Radiatorenlüftern bewegen. Ob ein Verhältnis 1:4 funktioniert würde ich aber nicht versprechen


----------



## Sinusspass (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radiatoren sind ein erheblicher Widerstand für den Luftstrom, das merkt man schon, wenn man einfach nur die Hand dranhält. Der freie Lüfter befördert deutlich mehr Luft, als der auf dem Radiator. Das geht soweit, dass ein einziger Lüfter es schafft, die Abluft  von 6 Lüftern auf Radiatoren wegzuschaffen. Das ist zwar nicht das optimale Verhältnis, aber geht noch ohne größeren Wärmestau. 2 Lüfter reichen da vollkommen aus. 
Zum Thema Thermik: Das macht bei großen Entfernungen Sinn, sprich wenn man im großen Gehäuse seine Radiatoren alle unten hat und sich im Inneren des Gehäuse eine große Menge warmer Luft staut; da kann man dann ein schwachen Luftstrom bekommen. Da wir aber in diesem Szenario einen Großteil der Wärme direkt vorne absaugen, bleibt die Luft im Gehäuse halbwegs kühl. Die Lüfter auf dem oberen Radiator arbeiten in meiner Konfiguration zwar gegen die natürliche Konvektion, aber deren Effekt ist bei den geringen Temperaturunterschieden und dem geringen Luftvolumen zu vernachlässigen. Abgesehen davon wird die warme Luft, die dadurch unter dem oberen Radiator auftritt, durch den Hecklüfter abgesaugt und somit der Luftstrom nicht wirklich behindert. 
Ich hab selber ein etwas größeres Gehäuse, so ganz unbedarft bin ich da auch nicht.


----------



## DARPA (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich könnte ins 900d folgendes reinbauen:
> (Von vorne aus gesehen)
> 
> -480/30 unten links
> ...



480 oben -> Intake
240 unten -> würde ich glaube weglassen, wenn dann mal testen ob intake oder exhaust besser funktioniert
420 oben -> Intake
240 vorne -> weglassen, statt dessen 2x Gehäuse Lüfter als Intake. Dazu hinten 1x Gehäuselüfter als Exhaust. Dann hat man einen Strom, in den die Radiatorenabluft reinbläst bzw abgesaugt wird. Aufgrund des Widerstands der Radis ist der Hauptstrom etwas stärker (natürlich auch abhängig von den Drehzahlen). Freut auch die luftgekühlten Bauteile.

So wär mein Vorschlag. Aber viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## DOcean (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... bei diesem Gehäuse sollten die Radies wie folgt arbeiten:
> 
> 1. 480er Deckel von innen nach außen mit dem thermischen Fluss...



sobald sich auch nur 1-2 Lüfter im Gehäuse befinden ist der thermische Fluss (=Konvektion) sowas von egal und zu vernachlässigen...

Es ist völlig egal ob du Luft von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben drückst, sobald du aktiv drückst "überschreibst" du die Konvektion deutlich!


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> sobald sich auch nur 1-2 Lüfter im Gehäuse befinden ist der thermische Fluss (=Konvektion) sowas von egal und zu vernachlässigen...
> 
> Es ist völlig egal ob du Luft von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben drückst, sobald du aktiv drückst "überschreibst" du die Konvektion deutlich!



Sicherlich ist ein Lüfter stärker als der Kamineffekt, aber warum soll ich dagegen arbeiten. Außerdem wird die Luft immer versuchen nach oben zukommen und es entstehen Wirbel. Es ist ja nich so, als wenn die Luft hier durch ein Rohr mit Lüfterquerschnitt transportiert wird. Sondern es hat genügend Volumen um sich zu kehren und zu widersetzen.
Weiterhin wird es so sein, dass wenn unten die Wärme Luft abgelassen wird, sie oben zu einem gewissen Teil, als "kalte Luft" angesaugt wird. Das in Summe ist nicht ideal und technisch nicht anstrebenswert.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und genau dafür ist der Hecklüfter als Outtake. Dadurch wird die warme Abluft, die sich oben beim Radiator sammelt, entfernt.
An sich kann man zwar oben ausgeblasene Luft wieder ansaugen, wenn der Pc aber halbwegs frei steht, wird die ausgeblasene Luft auch außerhalb des Gehäuses noch einige cm weit transportiert, weit genug, dass sie oben nicht mehr direkt wieder angesaugt wird. Der Luftstrom ist selbst bei 200rpm noch aus 10cm Entfernung leicht zu spüren.
Daher macht es keinen Sinn, auf 25% zusätzliche Radiatorfläche zu verzichten, wenn es auch anders geht, um mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... schaut euch mal die Bilder zur WaKü im 900D von Corsair an. Sehr interessant!

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Obsidian-CC-9011022-WW-System-Cabinet/dp/B00B1R8JT0

PushPull, oben raus, vorn und hinten rein.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, so wird so gut wie jedes Wakücase dargestellt, weil es optisch am meisten hermacht. Wenn man dann testet, sieht die Sache dann wieder anders aus. 
Das wurde auch schon öfters getestet (einfach mal ne Weile im Luxx lesen), und, sofern genügend Outtake-Lüfter vorhanden waren, war All-In am besten für die Radiatorbelüftung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Wasserkühler, der Eisball von Alphacool. wurde vorgestellt.
Alphacool Eisball Digital RGB Ausgleichsbehaelter | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wass...gleichsbehaelter-in-Form-einer-Kugel-1305208/
Alphacool: Neuer WaKü-Ausgleichsbehälter in Form einer Kugel
-.-


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die sollten mel an der Qualität arbeiten, das wäre mal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## TheAbyss (14. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hallo Wasserkühler, der Eisball von Alphacool. wurde vorgestellt.
> Alphacool Eisball Digital RGB Ausgleichsbehaelter | Alphacool - the cooling company



Wenn ich keines der Killer-Features überlesen habe, ist es im Vergleich zu anderen AGB/Tops rund.. mmh.. na gut.


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Kugel finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. 

Könnte ich mir auf mein Schreibtisch als AGB(ohne Pumpe) mit guter RGB Beleuchtung und zwei Schläuche die zum Mora und Rechner gehen gut vorstellen. Natürlich nur als Gag und mit Schnelltrennung zusätzlich zu meinem bereits verbautem AGB.

Könnte dann auch behaupten das ALC nichts taugt und ich deshalb nicht in die Zukunft schauen kann.


----------



## v3nom (22. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Lüfter von EK mit 120x38mm: EK takes off with the new Meltemi, a 38mm thick high-performance fan - ekwb.com


----------



## Klasn (22. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der8auer hat mal einen Berg 120mm Lüfter getestet, auch auf Radiotoren, ganz interessant, wobei er immer nur mit fixen bzw maximalen Drehzahlen arbeitet. Der P/L Tipp Arctic P12 konnte auch mal wieder überzeugen YouTube


----------



## TheAbyss (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klasn schrieb:


> Der8auer hat mal einen Berg 120mm Lüfter getestet, auch auf Radiotoren, ganz interessant, wobei er immer nur mit fixen bzw maximalen Drehzahlen arbeitet. Der P/L Tipp Arctic P12 konnte auch mal wieder überzeugen YouTube



Wundert mich nicht, drehen sich bei mir auch total entspannt auf dem Nova. Bisher keine Lager-Auffälligkeiten. Ich kenne mich zwar und werde irgendwann auch dort Eloops draufknüppeln, aber solange ich ein anderes Investitionsgrab habe, machen die weiter.


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei den R3x00 Leuten mit dem Delta zwischen Wasser- und CPU Temperatur aus? Bei mir habe ich gerade im Desktopbetrieb 31,5° C Wasser und 49° C bei der CPU. Ist nen ordentliches Delta wie ich meine. Das Delta Raum (27.9 °C) zum Wasser ist ok. Beim zocken wir die CPU um die 60° C warm, während das Wasser die 38° C nicht überschreitet.


----------



## StefanKFG (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich diesen Radiator an die Wand (also Hauswand) bekomme?

◊Phobya G-Changer 560 Radiator für PC Wasserkühlung, EUR 105,66 --> Wasserkühlung bei Cool4PC kaufen

Hab ich noch in meinen Altbeständen gefunden und wäre ja schade, wenn ich den nicht nutzen würde [emoji847]


----------



## claster17 (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich bei den R3x00 Leuten mit dem Delta zwischen Wasser- und CPU Temperatur aus? Bei mir habe ich gerade im Desktopbetrieb 31,5° C Wasser und 49° C bei der CPU. Ist nen ordentliches Delta wie ich meine. Das Delta Raum (27.9 °C) zum Wasser ist ok. Beim zocken wir die CPU um die 60° C warm, während das Wasser die 38° C nicht überschreitet.



Im Leerlauf hat mein 3700X bei 23°C Wasser etwa 29°C. In GTA5 sind es 50°C bei 25°C Wasser, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wie sehr die Grafikkarte das Wasser für die CPU vorheizt, weil ich keinen Sensor dazwischen hab.


----------



## brooker (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... nen preiswertes Regal nehmen und längs drauflegen. Winkel und Regalbosem bei Bedarf einkürzen. Abstand Kühler zur Wand mind. 5cm.


----------



## brooker (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Im Leerlauf hat mein 3700X bei 23°C Wasser etwa 29°C. In GTA5 sind es 50°C bei 25°C Wasser, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wie sehr die Grafikkarte das Wasser für die CPU vorheizt, weil ich keinen Sensor dazwischen hab.



... wie warm ist denn die GPU?


----------



## claster17 (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPU hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt 37° und hat laut Afterburner etwa 240W verheizt.

Edit: Im Nachhinein hätte ich mir vielleicht die PPT-Ausnutzung im RyzenMaster notieren sollen.


----------



## paysen (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copperkostet momentan nur knapp über 150€, lohnt es sich, selbst etwas in der Einstiegsklasse zu konfigurieren, oder kann man das Set nehmen? 

Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm - Komplettset - Externe Wasserkühlungen

Ich wollte mir heute erst eine Kraken X62 AIO kaufen, habe dann aber davon abgelassen, weil ich damit ja kaum besser bin, als mit meinem Scythe Fuma 2.

Gekühlt werden soll erstmal nur der 8700k mit 1.3v auf 4,9GHz. Der erzeugt schon gut Abwärme, die Lüfter drehen zwischendurch schon extrem laut.


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Im Leerlauf hat mein 3700X bei 23°C Wasser etwa 29°C. In GTA5 sind es 50°C bei 25°C Wasser, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wie sehr die Grafikkarte das Wasser für die CPU vorheizt, weil ich keinen Sensor dazwischen hab.


23° Wasser im Leerlauf? Das ist schon extrem gut. Dann haste aber auch ne Raumtemp von um oder knapp unter 20° C. Lebst du aktuell im Keller? ^^


----------



## claster17 (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> 23° Wasser im Leerlauf? Das ist schon extrem gut. Dann haste aber auch ne Raumtemp von um oder knapp unter 20° C.



Hab seit neuestem einen MoRa 420 mit 4x NF-A20. Im Leerlauf hab ich ein Delta zur Umgebung von 0,5K und bei üblicher Spielelast 4-5K. Die beiden internen 420er schalten sich erst bei 33°C Wasser hinzu, was bei maximal 25°C Raumtemperatur bisher nie passiert ist.
Faszinierend fand ich den Test bei Maximallast mit Prime95 und Furmark. 38°C gingen in den MoRa rein und 29°C kamen raus.

(Wenn nicht explizit genannt, beziehen sich meine Wassertemperaturangaben auf das, was aus dem MoRa rauskommt, als der kühlsten Stelle)



> Lebst du aktuell im Keller? ^^



Muss dich enttäuschen. Sitze im Wohnzimmer eines über Nacht schön ausgekühlten Hauses


----------



## razzor1984 (27. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@paysen
 Das kit ist ok, die Lüfter sind quasi eh von bequite, also sind dort die lager Top. Die Pumpe ist auch bekannt. Dein Problem wird eher der 8700k sein, falls dieser nicht geköpft ist, wird dir die beste Kühlung der Welt nichts bringen, weil er nicht verlötet ist.

@Tekkla
 Hab auch einen externen Mora (360LT) – 9x 120er auf @300rpm. Alle Radiatoren rennen <= 500rpm und komme so auf ein Delta im idel – 2 bis 2,5 Grad – Last 5 Grad


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@paysen
Eine Wasserkühlung macht bei einer Grafikkarte mehr aus, ein Prozessor lässt sich immer schlechter kühlen.
Bei mir als ich auf Wasser umgestiegen bin hat es 10°C gebracht, mein damaliger 6700K war aber bereits geköpft.

Kann auch 25°C Idle halten wenn alle meine Lüfter mit 300 U/min laufen und ich eine Raumtemperatur von etwa 22-23°C habe.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hab seit neuestem einen MoRa 420 mit 4x NF-A20. Im Leerlauf hab ich ein Delta zur Umgebung von 0,5K und bei üblicher Spielelast 4-5K. Die beiden internen 420er schalten sich erst bei 33°C Wasser hinzu, was bei maximal 25°C Raumtemperatur bisher nie passiert ist.
> Faszinierend fand ich den Test bei Maximallast mit Prime95 und Furmark. 38°C gingen in den MoRa rein und 29°C kamen raus.
> 
> (Wenn nicht explizit genannt, beziehen sich meine Wassertemperaturangaben auf das, was aus dem MoRa rauskommt, als der kühlsten Stelle)
> Muss dich enttäuschen. Sitze im Wohnzimmer eines über Nacht schön ausgekühlten Hauses



Habe ne ähnliche Interne/externe Flächenkonfiguration, darf ich fragen, was du genau mit "zuschalten" meinst? Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dann die Radiatorenlüfter von passiven in aktiven Dienst setzt? Oder hast du tatsächlich ein thermostatgesteuertes Ventil *sabber*

Edit sagt: ich kann die o.g. Delta T Wasserwerte bei mir genau so bestätigen, nur dass ich leider in der 2. Etage des Hauses sitze, da ist die Luft schon 30+....


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Er wird das zuschalten von Lüfter meinen.
Denn das habe ich bei mir mit den Lüfter auf meinem Mora auch so geregelt, die schalten sich erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur zu.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Interessanter Ansatz.... ist mir irgendwie nie in den Sinn gekommen, wahrscheinlich weil das System erst im Mai fertig wurde, und die Untergrenze 30 Grad Wasser seitdem kaum mehr unterschritten wurde... mal für mein "Winterprofil" im Kopf behalten.


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe da auch zwei Profile, denn im Sommer macht das zuschalten ab 30°C nicht viel Sinn wenn ich eine Raumtemperatur zwischen 27-30°C erreiche. Daher habe ich auch ein Winterprofil mit dem abschalten der Lüfter und im Sommer laufen alle mit mäßiger Drehzahl mit. Durch das abschalten der Lüfter komme ich statt auf 25°C dann auf etwa 27°C, was so kein großen Unterschied macht.


----------



## claster17 (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beiden internen Radis laufen die ganze Zeit passiv mit.

Bei mir laufen die Lüfter auf dem MoRa permanent und selbst bei Minimaldrehzahl von 330 RPM ist die Kühlleistung schon brachial. Im Gehäuse läuft im Gegenzug kein einziger Lüfter (bis auf den 140er, damit der X570 schweigt). Die Idee dahinter ist, dass ohne Luftbewegung auch so gut wie kein Staub reinkommt. Den externen MoRa kann man schließlich sehr leicht entstauben.


----------



## brooker (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... grundsätzlich sind passive Radis in vertikaler Ausrichtung sehr ineffizient. Von daher beginnen meine Lüfterprofile bei der Minimaldrehzahl und gehen dann langsam hoch. Bei 35 Grad Wassertemperatur laufen sie dann mit bis zu 1200U/min.


----------



## Tekkla (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Faszinierend fand ich den Test bei Maximallast mit Prime95 und Furmark. 38°C gingen in den MoRa rein und 29°C kamen raus.


Ich frage mich mit was für Temperatursensoren man ein Delta T von 9K  zwischen Mo-Ra rein und Mo-Ra raus messen kann? Mit meinen  Gewindethermometern bekomme ich das nicht gemessen. Die passen sich der  Wassertemperatur über Zeit an, weswegen die Deltas vor und nach den  Radis nur Minimal voneinander abweichen.


----------



## claster17 (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab das nicht nur mit den Wassersensoren, sondern auch mit einem Infrarotthermometer die Schläuche gemessen, welches mir im Grunde dieselben Werte geliefert hat. Und dann gibts immer noch die menschliche Hand, die einen so deutlichen Temperaturunterschied gut spüren kann.


----------



## Tekkla (28. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Selbst mit dem Infrarotthermometer haben die Schläuche analog zu den verbauten Sensoren fast die gleiche Temperatur. Hmm.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... eine Deltamessung ist nur mit innenliegenden Temperatursensoren möglich. Und das auch nur nach einem Kaltstart für einen kurzen Zeitraum. Sobald das System sich erwärmt, nähern sich die Werte, wie bereits festgestellt, nahezu an. So meine Erfahrung dazu.


----------



## claster17 (29. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eure geringen Deltas stammen vermutlich vom höheren Durchfluss als bei mir. Laut High Flow hab ich etwa 35 L/h. Wasserdeltas von über 5K waren bei mir auch vor dem MoRa üblich.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (29. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Irgendwie ist das ja echt interessant. manche hier befassen sich so massiv mit der materie das sie weis gott was anpassen um ihr ziel zu erreichen und ich hau einfach 2 360er Radiatoren und ne DCP450 in mein Gehäuse und lass das ganze mit Lüftern die bei 900 rpm unhörbar sind laufen und schau überhaupt nichtmehr danach. Ich habe zwar tatsächlich einen Wassertemperatursensor verbaut an einem GPU Eingang bzw Ausgang, aber ich hab ganz selten mal die Daten aktiv. Wenn ich nach 2 oder 3 Stunden spielen bei 51 grad mit der RTX 2080 Ti lande und bei ca 55 Grad mit dem 9700K dann ist das für mich okay ohne das ich da etwas optimieren will / muss. Die GPU hält ihren Takt und fährt ca 2000 Mhz und die CPU ist derzeit noch ohne OC. Ich könnte sicherlich einiges rausholen mit einer besseren Optimierung, aber dafür sehe ich selbst jetzt bei an die 31 Grad Wohnungstemperatur teilweise kein Bedarf. Und der Sommer ist ja langsam vorbei.


----------



## Tekkla (29. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Eure geringen Deltas stammen vermutlich vom höheren Durchfluss als bei mir. Laut High Flow hab ich etwa 35 L/h. Wasserdeltas von über 5K waren bei mir auch vor dem MoRa üblich.


Aber auch das ist unlogisch bzw. gegen die physikalischen Gegebenheiten. Der Eintrag der Wärme abgebenden Komponenten ins Wasser erfolgt ja über Zeit und nicht instant. Nur weil meine CPU 60° C anzeigt ist daran vorbeifließendes Wasser danach nicht um etliche Grad wärmer. Ebenso ist nach dem Mo-Ra das Wasser auch nicht etliche Grad kühler. In einem aufgewärmten Wasserkreislauf ist mein Mo-Ra schön gleichmäßig warm. Selbst mit der Hand gefühlt ist der Ausgang eine meinem Mo-Ra so warm wie der Eingang.



brooker schrieb:


> ... eine Deltamessung ist nur mit innenliegenden  Temperatursensoren möglich. Und das auch nur nach einem Kaltstart für  einen kurzen Zeitraum. Sobald das System sich erwärmt, nähern sich die  Werte, wie bereits festgestellt, nahezu an. So meine Erfahrung  dazu.


Genau das meine ich auch. Von außen ist diese Annäherung  rein physikalisch vollkommen normal. Und selbst bei einem Kaltstart kann  man das so nicht messen, denn es dauert ja eine längere Zeit bis sich  das Wasser erwärmt. 



Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist  das ja echt interessant. manche hier befassen sich so massiv mit der  materie das sie weis gott was anpassen um ihr ziel zu erreichen und ich  hau einfach 2 360er Radiatoren und ne DCP450 in mein Gehäuse und lass  das ganze mit Lüftern die bei 900 rpm unhörbar sind laufen und schau  überhaupt nichtmehr danach.


Liegt bei mir jetzt daran, dass ich  ein neues System habe und noch ein wenig unsicher bin bei den neuen  Werten. Der Wechsel von 1700 auf 3800X und GTX1070 zu RTX2080 ist halt  enorm. Aber die von mir ermittelten Werte sind da vollkommen OK. Ein  3800X hat halt eine um 40W höhere TDP als ein 3700X. Und eine RTX2080  mit 4K Auflösung wird wärmer als eine andere Karte in "nur" Full HD oder  WQHD. Das alles spiegelt sich in mehr anzutransportierender Wärme  wieder.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich bis jetzt immer noch nicht die Möglichkeit hatte meine Finger an eine CNC-Fräse zu heften habe ich einfach damit weitergemacht meine Distro-Plate und das Gehäuse zu verkomplizieren.
Was dabei nun rausgekommen ist möchte ich natürlich niemandem vorenthalten. 

Also hier mal ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind nicht alle Renderings voll aktuell, einfach weil mein Dual-Core Laptop dafür jeweils über Nacht rechnen muss und ich immer wieder mal ein bisschen was ändere/zeichne...
Das zweite Bild mit dem Loch für die Kabel ist derweil die neueste Version. Wobei die nicht final ist, da fehlt noch ein bisschen was wegen der Montage der AGB. 
Ich möchte die Dinger nämlich frei-stehend haben und muss deswegen noch eine ordentliche Unterkonstruktion machen in welche die Metall-Rohre eingeschraubt werden. 

Bei den Radis werde ich mir zwei Magicool 3x180 holen und die mit den Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM bestücken, damit sich das so im Boden ausgeht. 
Durch das NT verliere ich zwar bei beiden etwas "effektiven" Luftstrom, insgesamt sollte das bei der Fläche aber verschmerzbar sein. 
Zumindest bin ich guter Dinge, dass ich mit den neuen Radis und Lüftern besser dran bin als mit der jetzigen Alphacool Nexxxos/Silverstone AP181-Kombi die platzbedingt nur einseitig mit Lüffis bestückt ist.  

Im großen und ganzen ist das Teil jetzt dort wo ich es haben will. Leider ist noch nicht absehbar wann ich die Zeit/Möglichkeit habe mit einem Prototyp zu starten. 
Es ist also alles noch offen und flexibel, wenn ihr also Vorschläge/Einwände habt, dann bitte immer her damit. Würde mich sehr über eure Meinung dazu freuen.


----------



## StefanKFG (31. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wow, sehr beeindruckend, Respekt. Würde mich über Bilder freuen, wenn du dein Projekt in die Tat umsetzt [emoji847]


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warnung: Die gerenderten Lüfter sehen ziemlich schlank aus und die 25-mm-G-Silent sind weder sonderlich laufruhig noch effizient. Plane unbedingt mit den 35-mm-Lüftern gleichen Namens aber komplett anderem Aufbau respektive deren Silverstone-Gegenstücken. (Lüfter-Test in 04/15; müsste auch im digitalen Wakü-SoHe drin sein.)


----------



## Grisu8 (31. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich brauche mal euer Schwarmwissen: Ich habe den 3800X und der läuft bei mir unter Last mit so um die 63°C, und das mit einer Custom Loop WaKü. Mit 2x 420mm XT45 und einem 360mm XT45 Radiatoren, das kommt mir recht warm vor. Hat da von euch jemand Temperaturdaten zu? Ist das im Normalbereich oder tatsächlich zu warm? Das ganze läuft mit aktiviertem pbo.


----------



## StefanKFG (31. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klingt für mich realistisch. 63 Grad ist ja nicht viel, da ist noch viel Luft (Wasser) nach oben [emoji847]


----------



## Da_Obst (31. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanKFG schrieb:


> Wow, sehr beeindruckend, Respekt. Würde mich über Bilder freuen, wenn du dein Projekt in die Tat umsetzt [emoji847]



Dankeschön.  
Sobald ich dazu komme, abseits vom CAD, am Projekt zu arbeiten werde ich mein Tagebuch entstauben. Bis es soweit ist wird es aber sicher noch recht lange dauern. Die benötigten Komponenten und das Material reißen nämlich eine große Lücke in mein Budget und für das Arbeiten mit der Fräse muss ich noch ein paar Kurse hinter mich bringen.  



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Warnung: Die gerenderten Lüfter sehen ziemlich schlank aus und die 25-mm-G-Silent sind weder sonderlich laufruhig noch effizient. Plane unbedingt mit den 35-mm-Lüftern gleichen Namens aber komplett anderem Aufbau respektive deren Silverstone-Gegenstücken. (Lüfter-Test in 04/15; müsste auch im digitalen Wakü-SoHe drin sein.)



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 

In der Tat, es sind aktuell die 25mm breiten Lüfter drinnen. Ich habe für die nämlich ein/zwei Tests gesehen welche eigentlich eine brauchbare Leistung versprechen. Nachdem ich jetzt deinen Test im Sonderheft nachgelesen habe sind die wohl doch keine Offenbarung. 

Meine jetzigen Silverstone AP181 sind zwar von der Leistung her recht gut, allerdings "klackern" bei manchen die Lager wenn die Drehzahlen sehr niedrig sind. 

Dazu kommt, dass ich Platzbedingt nur 25mm breite Lüfter installieren kann wenn ich noch mein ATX NT unterbringen möchte. Da komme ich wohl nicht umher mir ein SFX NT zu besorgen, dann kriege ich auch Lüfter mit 32mm Dicke unter. Das hätte dann wohl auch den Vorteil, dass beim NT ein bisschen mehr Luft vorbei kommt. 

Vor kurzem erst hat Silverstone (mit den neuen Gehäusen) die AP183 herausgebracht, diese sollen ein besseres Lager haben und sind nun auch mit PWM ausgestattet. Allerdings konnte ich für die noch keinen Test finden. Ich werde mir also mal einen AP183 und einen 32mm Phobya holen und gucken welcher mir in den Kram passt. Ich möchte ja nur Lüfter haben die so langsam und leise wie möglich drehen um da etwas Luft durch zu schaufeln.


----------



## paysen (31. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen CPU Block zu kaufen, der ähnlich wie die Kraken x62 einen endless mirror hat?

Ich habe mal vor einem Jahr ein Video gesehen, das ist aber vermutlich nur ein Mod:
YouTube

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, gibt es bei Aliexpress. Bin aber zu feige, um so ein Chinateil zu probieren


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Info aus dem Luxx: Von AF gibt es jetzt anscheinend auch angepasst X570 Chipsatz und VRM Kühler. Die sind noch nicht gelistet, bei Interesse AF direkt kontaktieren.


*
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite, blank & brüniert:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
ASRock X570M Pro4 *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die unviversellen Kühler sollten weiterhin auch passen. Als Beispiel an meinem X299 Mainboard:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe universal Kühler für VRM bei Watercool bestellt und den Umbau Satz für AM4. Leider Lieferzeit von 14 Tagen. Denn bin im Besitz von Gigabyte AORUS X570 Ultra mit Ryzen 2700x und GSkill 3600er

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird natürlich auch funktionieren. Ich habe in meinem Fall beim WC Universal nur Haltelaschen ergänzt, damit ich die linke Montagebohrung im Mainboard erreichen konnte. Im Gegensatz dazu sind bei den AF / Anfitec Kühlern die Haltelaschen im Lieferumfang enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal euer Schwarmwissen: Ich habe den 3800X und der läuft bei mir unter Last mit so um die 63°C, und das mit einer Custom Loop WaKü. Mit 2x 420mm XT45 und einem 360mm XT45 Radiatoren, das kommt mir recht warm vor. Hat da von euch jemand Temperaturdaten zu? Ist das im Normalbereich oder tatsächlich zu warm? Das ganze läuft mit aktiviertem pbo.


Bei mir je nach Programm/Spiel auch. Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, so scheint das normal für einen 3800X zu sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute die Kühler sind schon da.
Sehr kurze 14 Tage aber sehr gut.

Das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra habe ich mal geprüft.
Dabei ist mit aufgefallen, das die Phasen sehr kühl bleiben.
Nur die Ferrite Choke werden 46.5°C warm die Spannungswandler sind 10°C kühler.
Gemessen habe ich das mit einer Optris Pi 160 Wärmebildkamera.
CPU mit AIDA64 im CPU Stabilitätstest 60 Minuten.
CPU AMD 2700X Default Settings.


----------



## DrDave (3. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So Leute die Kühler sind schon da.
> Sehr kurze 14 Tage aber sehr gut.
> 
> Das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra habe ich mal geprüft.
> ...



Das Ultra hat doch von Haus aus schon die besseren Kühler. Wie waren die Werte vorher? Hab auch das Ultra, allerdings mit dem 3900X.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Das Ultra hat doch von Haus aus schon die besseren Kühler. Wie waren die Werte vorher? Hab auch das Ultra, allerdings mit dem 3900X.


Werte sind ohne Wasserkühlung, nur mit SpaWa Luftkühlung. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (4. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, auch von mir mal ein Update, bin derzeit im Modus "Behalte die Hardware, schau nach ungenutztem Potential". Also mal wieder etwas am Aquaero/Farbwerk Profil gebastelt (jaha, das Auge kämpft mit!) und mit den neuen Anregungen eines Winterprofils gebastelt.. und im Ergebnis fast identische Delta T Werte, aber VIEL weniger Lärm, danke für den Gedankenanstoß (und die Temperatur wird sogar auf den Halos vom Farbwerk in BlingBling umgesetzt.. ok, da kommt das Spielkind raus). Ansonsten ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die alte 980TI an der absoluten Grenze in Sachen Tak ist. Habe sie ne Weile mit erhöhtem Powertarget laufen lassen, aber dann irgendwann aufs OEM BIOS zurück geflash. Mit dem Power Target geht da aber nix mehr jenseits 1250 MHz Core / 3850 MHz Speicher. Temperatur ist nicht das Problem mit dem HK4, aber alles darüber lässt schön den Treiber aussteigen.... dann muss ich wohl doch nächstes Jahr mit mde Wechsel des Wassers in den sauren 400+ EUR Apfel beißen.



@DA_OBST.. ich will sofort so ne Custom Distro-Plate fürs Primo!!!!!! MEGA!


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



paysen schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon einen CPU Block zu kaufen, der ähnlich wie die Kraken x62 einen endless mirror hat?
> 
> Ich habe mal vor einem Jahr ein Video gesehen, das ist aber vermutlich nur ein Mod:
> YouTube
> ...



Welche Marke?
Bykski und Barrow kannst du Problemlos bestellen 

EDIT:
Sollte vorher vll auf den Link klicken 
Barrow baut keinen Shice, das Zeug ist gut


----------



## DrDave (4. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> So, auch von mir mal ein Update, bin derzeit im Modus "Behalte die Hardware, schau nach ungenutztem Potential". Also mal wieder etwas am Aquaero/Farbwerk Profil gebastelt (jaha, das Auge kämpft mit!) und mit den neuen Anregungen eines Winterprofils gebastelt.. und im Ergebnis fast identische Delta T Werte, aber VIEL weniger Lärm, danke für den Gedankenanstoß (und die Temperatur wird sogar auf den Halos vom Farbwerk in BlingBling umgesetzt.. ok, da kommt das Spielkind raus). Ansonsten ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass die alte 980TI an der absoluten Grenze in Sachen Tak ist. Habe sie ne Weile mit erhöhtem Powertarget laufen lassen, aber dann irgendwann aufs OEM BIOS zurück geflash. Mit dem Power Target geht da aber nix mehr jenseits 1250 MHz Core / 3850 MHz Speicher. Temperatur ist nicht das Problem mit dem HK4, aber alles darüber lässt schön den Treiber aussteigen.... dann muss ich wohl doch nächstes Jahr mit mde Wechsel des Wassers in den sauren 400+ EUR Apfel beißen.
> 
> 
> 
> @DA_OBST.. ich will sofort so ne Custom Distro-Plate fürs Primo!!!!!! MEGA!


Bios mod ist hilfreich und dann die Spannung hoch. Meine läuft mit 1470/1950 bei 1,21V in seit paar Jahren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute hier gibt es mal eine Wärmebild incl. Normalaufnahme des Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Bios mod ist hilfreich und dann die Spannung hoch. Meine läuft mit 1470/1950 bei 1,21V in seit paar Jahren.



Mhhhhh.. ich bin mir unsicher, ob ich der Karte das nochmal antun möchte, denn mit der derzeitigen Konfiguration läuft sie einwandfrei.. klar stößt ne 980TI in 1440P schon so langsam an ihre Grenzen, aber ich kann Schieberegler bedienen, und für meine derzeitigen Titel reicht es für 80FPS average... die MinFPS würden sicherlich von einer weiteren Übertaktung profitieren... Ich muss mich noch einmal in die Thematik der Maxwell Custom BIOS Geschichten einlesen... ist schon ne Weile her.


@Gordon.
Schickes Gigabyte Board! Solange es mein Skylake noch (für mich) tut, bleibt beim mir auch das Gaming 9 drin.. da sind die Spannungswandler auch gut gekühlt, wenn auch nicht viel besser als deine unter Luft.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Abyss, diese sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gelungen und gekühlt. Wie gesagt 105 Watt TDP (was nicht stimmt), bei einer Stunde max Belastung, finde ich die Temperatur sehr gut.

Leider hat das Board einen Defekt und ist wieder zurück zum Händler.
Ich überlege noch ob ich das AORUS Master kaufen soll, bin aber unsicher ob der Aufpreis sich lohnt. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand von euch mal einen Test von den Koolance QD2 Quick Disconnects gesehen? Ich finde zu denen gar nichts, sämtliche Reviews betrachten nämlich nur die Schwestermodelle QD3 und QD4. Mich würde nämlich interessieren wie restriktiv die kleinen QD2 sind weil ich gerne vier Sets von denen hätte. Koolance gibt den Durchfluss bei ~2psi mit ~180l/h an, der Durchmesser durch den das Wasser muss liegt bei ~6mm. Da sollte ich mit zwei D5 wohl keine Probleme bekommen, oder? 



TheAbyss schrieb:


> @DA_OBST.. ich will sofort so ne Custom Distro-Plate fürs Primo!!!!!! MEGA!



Na dann zieh dir mal Fusion360 auf die Platte und leg los. 

Hier ist ein gutes Tutorial für das erstellen einer Distro: How To Design a Water-Cooling Distro Plate | bit-tech.net
Da wird erklärt wie man eine DDC/D5 integrieren kann: How To Integrate a Pump into a Distro Plate | bit-tech.net
Der Typ hat das Equipment um so ein Teil zu fräsen: Stealkey Customs

Ist halt ein teurer Spaß und mit viel Aufwand verbunden, aber es lohnt sich alleine schon wegen der Optik.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Der Typ hat das Equipment um so ein Teil zu fräsen: Stealkey Customs
> Ist halt ein teurer Spaß und mit viel Aufwand verbunden, aber es lohnt sich alleine schon wegen der Optik.



Ich finde die Preise zu hoch. 200€
Geht noch einfacher: 
Zeichnung machen und das Handwerk in der Nähe unterstützen, Gelbe Seite -> PLZ eintragen und los:
Zerspanungsarbeiten | Gute Bewertung jetzt lesen


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Preise zu hoch. 200€
> Geht noch einfacher:
> Zeichnung machen und das Handwerk in der Nähe unterstützen, Gelbe Seite -> PLZ eintragen und los:
> Zerspanungsarbeiten | Gute Bewertung jetzt lesen



Natürlich, es kann nie Schaden sich von mehreren Betrieben Angebote einzuholen. 
Wobei ich, während ich noch aktiv nach einem Betrieb gesucht hatte der mir Prototypen erstellen kann, kaum Kostenvoranschläge bekommen habe die günstiger waren. Die meisten waren um ein vielfaches teurer...  
Dazu kommt auch, dass es vermutlich nicht schadet, wenn der Fertiger schon Erfahrung mit solchen Projekten hat und auch das benötigte Material/Werkzeug vorhält (Guss-Acryl, O-Ringe, G1/4" Schneider). 
Es muss ja nicht zwingend der sein den ich verlinkt habe. Der war halt der so ziemlich einzige, der in dem Ausmaß fräsen könnte das meine Platten benötigen würden. 
Mit ~630x220mm sind die etwas ausladend gestaltet und hätten die 200€ Marke weiter hinter sich gelassen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry Da_Obst aber Kunststoff gibt es in Allen Farben, Formen und Größen. 
Des Weiteren ist Kunststoff bearbeiten nichts besonderes. Gewindeschneiden kann jeder Zerspanungsmechaniker. Und Angebote würde ich Deutschland weit probieren. 
Da ich noch AutoCAD kann, ist das noch einfacher. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Sorry Da_Obst aber Kunststoff gibt es in Allen Farben, Formen und Größen.
> Des Weiteren ist Kunststoff bearbeiten nichts besonderes. Gewindeschneiden kann jeder Zerspanungsmechaniker. Und Angebote würde ich Deutschland weit probieren.
> Da ich noch AutoCAD kann, ist das noch einfacher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Schon gut. 
Ich habe vorrangig in Österreich gesucht und da wie gesagt hauptsächlich Angebote bekommen die weit über meiner Schmerzgrenze lagen. 
Mir wäre es auch zu teuer gewesen erst Prototypen auf Lohn fertigen zu lassen um das Design auf Funktionalität testen zu können. 
Der Betrieb fertigt ja nur nach Plan und kann mir nicht sagen ob aus der Zeichnung dann auch ein, für mich brauchbares Resultat entsteht. 

Das soll aber natürlich kein Argument gegen ein Einholen von Angeboten sein. Ich drücke jedem die Daumen einen Betrieb zu finden der zu guten Konditionen fertigt. 

Was den Kunststoff anbelangt: Ideal ist POM, allerdings bekommt man das nur translucent und nicht transparent. Extrudiertes Acryl kann man einigermaßen gut bearbeiten, man muss nur darauf achten, dass man Alkoholfreie Kühlmittel einsetzt und einen Ein-Schneiden Fräser verwendet. Lässt sich auch schöner feuerpolieren und ist günstiger. Gegossenes Acryl hat den Vorteil, dass es etwas leichter zu bearbeiten ist und etwas weniger zu Rissbildung neigt, dafür ist die Oberflächentoleranz gelinde gesagt ein Albtraum, wobei die bei extrudiertem Acryl auch keine Offenbarung ist...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Seit wann brauch man dazu Kühlmittel mit Alkohol? Die "normale" Kühlmilch recht dazu völlig aus.
Wieso eigentlich "Design auf Funktionalität testen" ?
Des Weiteren gibt es Makrolon, die Marke schlecht hin, des weiteren Stoß-, Schlag- und z.T. Säurefest.
Einer der Kunststoffe schlecht hin.


----------



## CoLuxe (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Seit wann brauch man dazu Kühlmittel mit Alkohol? Die "normale" Kühlmilch recht dazu völlig aus.


Die "normale Kühlmilch" die viele verwenden, aka DP Ultra, besteht sogar zu großem Teil aus Alkohol^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Info aus dem Luxx: Von AF gibt es jetzt anscheinend auch angepasst X570 Chipsatz und VRM Kühler. Die sind noch nicht gelistet, bei Interesse AF direkt kontaktieren.
> 
> 
> *
> ...






Die Kühler sind jetzt auch offiziell verfügbar: MB-Sets


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Seit wann brauch man dazu Kühlmittel mit Alkohol? Die "normale" Kühlmilch recht dazu völlig aus.
> Wieso eigentlich "Design auf Funktionalität testen" ?
> Des Weiteren gibt es Makrolon, die Marke schlecht hin, des weiteren Stoß-, Schlag- und z.T. Säurefest.
> Einer der Kunststoffe schlecht hin.



Wenn man beim Fräsen von Acrylglas Kühlmittel einsetzt, dann müssen die frei von Alkohol sein. Auf das muss man achten, sonst wird das Material angegriffen. 
Das Design sollte man schon auf Dichtheit testen. Ob die Nuten für die O-Ringe passend sind, die Dichtungen durchgehend schließen und die Platten schön plan miteinander verschraubt werden können. 
Durch die hohe Oberflächentoleranz ist es vermutlich nicht drin auf Anhieb ein gutes Endprodukt zu bekommen ohne dahingehend nachzubessern. Außer man tut die gesamte Oberfläche gleich planfräsen. 
Ich kann mir jedenfalls kaum vorstellen, dass ich bei meinem Teil auf Anhieb ohne Probleme dastehe. Von den paar Leuten die ich auf r/watercooling gesehen habe, die sich eine Distro gemacht haben war die erste Version meist ein Fehlschlag. 

Makrolon kenne ich nicht, das muss ich mir mal angucken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Die "normale Kühlmilch" die viele verwenden, aka DP Ultra, besteht sogar zu großem Teil aus Alkohol^^


Falsch, Glycol und Benzotriazol. Beides sind keine Alkohole. 

Da_Obst ich habe auch schon kühler selbst gebaut (gefräst) und war dicht. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CoLuxe (5. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Falsch, Glycol und Benzotriazol. Beides sind keine Alkohole.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay.


----------



## Da_Obst (6. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Da_Obst ich habe auch schon kühler selbst gebaut (gefräst) und war dicht.



Aha, lässig. 
Ich kann mir halt vorstellen, dass man bei der kleineren Grundfläche eines Kühlkörpers aus Metall weniger von den Abweichungen der Oberfläche getroffen wird als bei einer großen Kunststoffplatte die mit 5-10% Toleranz angegeben wird. 
Zudem man beim Kühler das Kupfer(?) auch einfach plan fräsen kann, wenn möglich würde ich das bei Acryl gerne vermeiden, sonst komme ich mit dem Polieren nicht nach. 
Für mich wird das halt die erste Distro die ich baue, ich tappe da weitestgehend im Dunkeln und verlasse mich blind auf Werte die in diversen Tutorials festgehalten wurden. 
Von dem her hat das ganze bis jetzt noch einen guten Hauch von: "Auf gut Glück mal was probieren". Sowas ist bei mir nur selten auf Anhieb gut gegangen, ich hoffe natürlich trotzdem das ich nicht Unmengen an Material verschleißen muss bis das Teil steht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist kein reiner Alkohol.

Des weiteren hast du geschrieben:


CoLuxe schrieb:


> DP Ultra, besteht sogar zu großem Teil aus Alkohol^^


Wie kommst du auf großen Teil??
AC vertreibt selbst Produkte aus Plexiglas, so Wie PVC und PUR, das würde gar nicht funktionieren.
Da die Kunststoffe keinen Alkohol (ethanol) vertragen



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Aha, lässig.
> Ich kann mir halt vorstellen, dass man bei der kleineren Grundfläche eines Kühlkörpers aus Metall weniger von den Abweichungen der Oberfläche getroffen wird als bei einer großen Kunststoffplatte die mit 5-10% Toleranz angegeben wird.
> Zudem man beim Kühler das Kupfer(?) auch einfach plan fräsen kann, wenn möglich würde ich das bei Acryl gerne vermeiden, sonst komme ich mit dem Polieren nicht nach.
> Für mich wird das halt die erste Distro die ich baue, ich tappe da weitestgehend im Dunkeln und verlasse mich blind auf Werte die in diversen Tutorials festgehalten wurden.
> Von dem her hat das ganze bis jetzt noch einen guten Hauch von: "Auf gut Glück mal was probieren". Sowas ist bei mir nur selten auf Anhieb gut gegangen, ich hoffe natürlich trotzdem das ich nicht Unmengen an Material verschleißen muss bis das Teil steht.



Nein, ich bin Zerspanner und hatte die Möglichkeit, an eine Fanuc CNC Fräse (Tischgröße: 200x800mm) , mir verschiedene Kühler zu Fräsen.
Als Hinweis:
Bau dir ein Muster aus MDF (wo noch kein Wasser durchfließt) und dieses + Zeichnung dann fertigen lassen.
So mache ich das immer. dabei nehme ich immer 3 mm MDF zum testen.

Des weiteren sind Toleranzen nicht so schlimm, diese solltest du mit der Passenden Dichtung ausgleichen.
Als Hinweis: O-Dichtungen gibt es in extrem vielen Größen:

O-Ringe - Wellendichtringe -

Drucklufttechnik Wolfen GmbH

Hier habe ich beim suchen im Netz unter Kunststoffbearbeitung gefunden:
kunststoffbearbeitung - Google-Suche

Express CNC-Fertigung | FACTUREE – Der Online-Fertiger

Die meisten Firmen die Kunststoffbearbeitung können, Polieren auch.


----------



## TheAbyss (6. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Absolut spannendes Thema, bisher habe ich mich nur für meinen Casemod mit Acrylbearbeitung befasst (also Blenden, Durchführungen, Gewinde für Verschraubungen) und war mit meinen Hausmitteln da soweit zufrieden. Derzeit bastle ich ne Tischfräse für Kanten und Innen-Fräsearbeiten. Da ich auf den Geschmack mit externen Radiatoren gekommen bin, brüte ich schon auf die Umsetzung eines Mods in einem kleineren Case.. ich hab die Dame des Hauses fast schon zum Wohnzimmer-PC überredet....


----------



## CoLuxe (6. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das ist kein reiner Alkohol.
> 
> Des weiteren hast du geschrieben:
> 
> ...



Glycol ist ein Alkohol, da sind wir uns doch jetzt beide einig^^

DP Ultra ist relativ stark verdünnt, aber ein hoher Glycol Anteil würde die Viskosität erklären (auch wenn der Anteil gegenüber destilliertem Wasser, immer noch sehr klein sein dürfte.

Die interessante Frage wäre jetzt, ob Acryl sich nur nicht mit Ethanol bzw. nicht mit einwertigen Alkoholen verträgt. 
Ethanol und Isopropanol, also die gängigen Reinigungsmittel, sind einwertige Alkohole.
Glykol dagegen ist ein zweiwertiger Alkohol.
Gibt es hier eventuell einen Chemiker?


----------



## Da_Obst (6. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin Zerspanner und hatte die Möglichkeit, an eine Fanuc CNC Fräse (Tischgröße: 200x800mm) , mir verschiedene Kühler zu Fräsen.
> Als Hinweis:
> Bau dir ein Muster aus MDF (wo noch kein Wasser durchfließt) und dieses + Zeichnung dann fertigen lassen.
> So mache ich das immer. dabei nehme ich immer 3 mm MDF zum testen.
> ...



Danke für die Hinweise/Tipps/Links. 
Da ich ja selber Zugang zu einer CNC Fräse habe (bald vollwertig) kann ich mich dann eh austoben und alles möglich ausprobieren. 



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Absolut spannendes Thema, bisher habe ich mich nur für meinen Casemod mit Acrylbearbeitung befasst (also Blenden, Durchführungen, Gewinde für Verschraubungen) und war mit meinen Hausmitteln da soweit zufrieden. Derzeit bastle ich ne Tischfräse für Kanten und Innen-Fräsearbeiten. Da ich auf den Geschmack mit externen Radiatoren gekommen bin, brüte ich schon auf die Umsetzung eines Mods in einem kleineren Case.. ich hab die Dame des Hauses fast schon zum Wohnzimmer-PC überredet....



Coole Sache, so ein SFX Gehäuse zu entwerfen und umzusetzen wäre sicher eine tolle Nebenbeschäftigung, wenn man das nötige Equipment zur Hand hat. 



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Glycol ist ein Alkohol, da sind wir uns doch jetzt beide einig^^
> 
> DP Ultra ist relativ stark verdünnt, aber ein hoher Glycol Anteil würde die Viskosität erklären (auch wenn der Anteil gegenüber destilliertem Wasser, immer noch sehr klein sein dürfte.
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein Chemiker und habe nur sehr rudimentäres Grundwissen. 
Der Unterschied zwischen ein- und mehrwertigen Alkoholen ist die Anzahl der vorhandenen OH-Gruppen. 
Wie genau sich das in der Namensgebung niederschlägt weiß ich nicht mehr, afaik hat man es meist mit einem Ein-Wertigen Alkohol zu tun wenn die Bezeichnung mit *-nol endet. 
Hier ist eine Übersicht über die chemische Beständigkeit von Acrylglas (PMMA) mit einer recht ausführlichen Auflistung verschiedener Verbindungen: 

https://www.plexiglas-hecker.de/wor...16/09/Chemikalienbestaendigkeit-Plexiglas.pdf

Einwertige Alkohole haben zum Großteil einen negativen Effekt auf das Material, zumindest geht das aus dieser Testreihe so hervor.


----------



## MadPolygon (7. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir die Tage ein neues System zusammengebaut. Nun stellt sich mir noch die Frage, wie ich am besten die Lüfter der Radiatoren steuere. 

Hier mal kurz die Eckdaten zum System:

R7 3700X @ EK Supremacy Evo
5700 XT @ EK Vector
X570 Aorus Elite
EK 240 PE + EK 360 PE mit EK Vardar F3 (die Lüfter werden wahrscheinlich gegen Noctuas getauscht, wenn die NF-A12x25 in schwarz erhältlich sind)
D5 VP655 (ohne PWM)

Das Elite hat ja keinen Header für Temperaturesensoren auf dem Board und  die Lüfter nach z.B. CPU Temp steuern is ja eher nicht so dolle.

Ich habe an mehreren Stellen von Leuten gelesen, die mit Hilfe der Aquaero und verschiedenen Temperaturesensoren das Delta zwischen der Umgebungstemperatur und Wassertemperatur bilden und die Lüfter auf Basis dieser Differenz steuern. Für ein solches Setup würde ich ja mindestens eine Aquaero 6 LT benötigen. Mit der Quadro kann man ja keine Deltas bilden und der eine PWM Ausgang der 5 LT find ich jetzt auch nicht so gut.

Ich frage mich allerdings wie wichtig die Berücksichtigung der Umgebungstemperatur für die Steuerung ist und, ob die wesentlich günsigere Quadro nicht auch ausreichend wäre. Kann man in der Aquasuite vielleicht mehrere Profile anlegen, sodass man eines für den Sommer und eines für den Winter hat und man darüber indirekt die unterschiedliche Umgebungstemperatur einbezieht?


----------



## IICARUS (7. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Quadro  oder Aquaero reicht aber dennoch aus nach Wassertemperatur zu regeln, daher muss man nicht nach Delta Raum- und Wassertemperatur regeln. Ich habe das sogar auch aufgegeben da es auch nicht die perfekte Lösung ist und regele meine Lüfter nur noch per Wassertemperatur. Dazu habe ich mir ein Sommer und ein Winterprofil angelegt. Hierzu ist dann auch nur noch ein Temperatursensor im Kreislauf notwendig.


----------



## MadPolygon (7. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das ist schonmal gut, dass man verschiedene Profile anlegen kann. Ich glaube dann werde ich den Weg über die Quadro gehen.

Edit: Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede in der Genauigkeit bei den einfachen 10k Ohm Sensoren, sodass man einen bestimmten empfehlen kann? Oder nimmt sich das alles nix? Von AC gibt es ja den Calitemp, der besonders auf 0,2°C genau messen soll, aber der funktioniert auch nur mit einer Aquaero. Welche Genauigkeit hat man den bei den gängigen normalen Sensoren?


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Muss mich etwas korrigieren, beim Aquaero sind jedenfalls Profile möglich.
Beim Quadro ist es mir nicht bekannt, da ich noch keines hatte.

Die Sensoren sind schon sehr genau.
Aber es kann schon sein das du diese mit einem normalem Thermometer nachmessen musst und dies dann in der Software nachjustieren kannst.


----------



## MadPolygon (8. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah verstehe, dachte es wäre vielleicht eine Grundfunktion der Aquasuite. Dann frage ich einfach mal bei Aqua Computer direkt nach.


----------



## CoLuxe (8. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Quadro hat leider keine Profile.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MadPolygon schrieb:


> Ich habe an mehreren Stellen von Leuten gelesen, die mit Hilfe der Aquaero und verschiedenen Temperaturesensoren das Delta zwischen der Umgebungstemperatur und Wassertemperatur bilden und die Lüfter auf Basis dieser Differenz steuern. Für ein solches Setup würde ich ja mindestens eine Aquaero 6 LT benötigen. Mit der Quadro kann man ja keine Deltas bilden und der eine PWM Ausgang der 5 LT find ich jetzt auch nicht so gut.
> 
> Ich frage mich allerdings wie wichtig die Berücksichtigung der Umgebungstemperatur für die Steuerung ist und, ob die wesentlich günsigere Quadro nicht auch ausreichend wäre. Kann man in der Aquasuite vielleicht mehrere Profile anlegen, sodass man eines für den Sommer und eines für den Winter hat und man darüber indirekt die unterschiedliche Umgebungstemperatur einbezieht?



Also ich habe den Aquaero 5 Pro und auf PWM kann ich ganz gut verzichten.
Da die Möglichkeit des Start-Boost existiert, ist das kein Problem.
Mache Lüfter laufen bei mir da durch bei 3.5V. 
Als Hinweis, um immer aktuell mit Firmware zu sein, sind 10€ im Jahr fällig.
Die Gebühr zählt für alle Geräte, von Aqua Computer.


----------



## TheAbyss (9. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> ...
> Coole Sache, so ein SFX Gehäuse zu entwerfen und umzusetzen wäre sicher eine tolle Nebenbeschäftigung, wenn man das nötige Equipment zur Hand hat.



Wenn es von Interesse ist, und ich mich durchgerungen habe, die Hardware im 2. PC für sowas zu recyclen, mache ich mal ein kleines Worklog dazu. Ich habe im PC meiner Frau alles an (veralteter) HW in dem Formfaktor da.... evtl. modde ich auch erstmal das vorhandene Raijintek ITX Gehäuse..


----------



## MadPolygon (9. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Der Quadro hat leider keine Profile.



Also  ich habe Aquacomputer gestern ne Mail geschrieben und gefragt, ob  es eine Profilfunktion für die Lüfterkurven in der Aquasuite gibt, die  mit der Quadro  funktioniert. Da hatte ich die Antwort von dir noch nicht gesehen. Aber  das war vielleicht ganz gut so, denn eben kam die Antwort zurück, dass  eine entsprechende Funktion mit dem nächsten Update der Aquasuite kommt.  Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mir gestern auch noch die Quadro bestellt,  in der Hoffnung, dass sie mir so gut gefällt, dass ich über die  fehlenden Profile hinwegsehen kann .

Hast du die Quadro im Einsatz? Irgendwelche Probleme?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Als Hinweis, um immer aktuell mit Firmware zu sein, sind 10€ im Jahr fällig.
> Die Gebühr zählt für alle Geräte, von Aqua Computer.


Ja, das weiß ich bereits, aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## CoLuxe (9. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



MadPolygon schrieb:


> Also  ich habe Aquacomputer gestern ne Mail geschrieben und gefragt, ob  es eine Profilfunktion für die Lüfterkurven in der Aquasuite gibt, die  mit der Quadro  funktioniert. Da hatte ich die Antwort von dir noch nicht gesehen. Aber  das war vielleicht ganz gut so, denn eben kam die Antwort zurück, dass  eine entsprechende Funktion mit dem nächsten Update der Aquasuite kommt.  Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mir gestern auch noch die Quadro bestellt,  in der Hoffnung, dass sie mir so gut gefällt, dass ich über die  fehlenden Profile hinwegsehen kann .
> 
> Hast du die Quadro im Einsatz? Irgendwelche Probleme?



Hui, das ist ne tolle Sache.
Der tut alles was er soll. Die Regelung nach Wassertemperatur (oder nach jeder anderen Temperatur, man hat die freie Wahl) funktioniert einwandfrei. Bei mir läuft aktuell aber alles im Sommer konstant auf 30%, da Temperaturen mit einem Mo-Ra eher kein Problem mehr sind. 
Die Software muss auch nicht zwingen laufen. Wenn du einmal alles eingestellt hast, kannst du sie theoretisch wieder deinstallieren. Aber dir fehlt dann natürlich die Möglichkeit der Überwachung.

Am besten gefällt mir die Funktion, alles wichtige auf dem Desktop als Hintergrund anzeigen zu lassen, inkl. Temperaturen, die von HWInfo stammen.
Aber das ist eine Sache der Software, was du deshalb auch beim Aquaero hast.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal einen Test von den Koolance QD2 Quick Disconnects gesehen? Ich finde zu denen gar nichts, sämtliche Reviews betrachten nämlich nur die Schwestermodelle QD3 und QD4. Mich würde nämlich interessieren wie restriktiv die kleinen QD2 sind weil ich gerne vier Sets von denen hätte. Koolance gibt den Durchfluss bei ~2psi mit ~180l/h an, der Durchmesser durch den das Wasser muss liegt bei ~6mm. Da sollte ich mit zwei D5 wohl keine Probleme bekommen, oder?



Weil ich bis jetzt nichts genaueres finden konnte hab ich mal einen Versuch gewagt und selber gerechnet: 

Eine D5 schafft eine Förderhöhe von ca. 3.7m was einer maximalen Druckdifferenz von 0,37bar entspricht. In Freedom-Units umgerechnet entspricht das dann ~5,2psi (1psi = ~0.07bar). 
Laut Koolance muss die Pumpe eine Druckdifferenz von ~2psi überwinden um 180l/h durch einen QD2 Fitting drücken zu können. 

Jetzt kommt der Teil wo ich mir nicht sicher bin und zwar das einfache Addieren der "Wiederstände". In der Elektronik funktionierts ja auch nach dem Prinzip... ^^

Wenn ich also bei einem QD2 für die angedachte Durchflussmenge 2psi Druck aufbringen muss, dann benötige ich bei 2xQD2 mit dem gleichen Durchfluss den doppelten Druck um den Wiederstand beider Fittinge zu überwinden.
Bei 4xQD2@180l/h komme ich also auf 8psi Druckdifferenz welche die Pumpe überwinden muss. Da ich aber keine 180l/h brauche (^.^) gehe ich mal auf ~45l/h runter und lande (linear skaliert) bei 2psi Druckdifferenz. 

Mit zwei D5 in Serie habe ich dann zwar die gleiche, maximale Fördermenge, aber die Förderhöhe verdoppelt sich. Also habe ich dann mit 3,7x2=7,4m eine Druckdifferenz von ~10,4psi und damit mehr als genug Pumpenleistung. Eine D5 ist so gesehen schon völlig ausreichend, wobei da dann natürlich noch die Kühlblöcke für CPU&GPU dazukommen und das Teil nicht mehr "leise" bleibt. 

Kann man das so stehen lassen, oder hab ich einen groben Schnitzer drinnen? 
Ich hab mich noch nie mit sowas beschäftigt und dementsprechend keine Ahnung. Es fühlt sich zumindest plausibel an... 



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Wenn es von Interesse ist, und ich mich durchgerungen habe, die Hardware im 2. PC für sowas zu recyclen, mache ich mal ein kleines Worklog dazu. Ich habe im PC meiner Frau alles an (veralteter) HW in dem Formfaktor da.... evtl. modde ich auch erstmal das vorhandene Raijintek ITX Gehäuse..



Ich bin bei den Tagebüchern/Worklogs zwar eher der stille Beobachter. Aber wenn du dein Werk bei Möglichkeit mit ein paar Bildern festhältst, dann würd ich mir das gern angucken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nächste Woche gibt es eine Wärmebildaufnahme vom Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master. 

*Update*
Zieht sich leider noch hin Alternate ist seeeeehr Langsam.
Reklamation vom Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra am 03.09. erstellt und zurück geschickt.
Warte heute noch auf das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master


----------



## paysen (17. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibt es eine Wärmebildaufnahme vom Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> 
> *Update*
> Zieht sich leider noch hin Alternate ist seeeeehr Langsam.
> ...


Da bin ich aber gespannt.
Deshalb kaufe ich die nur noch bei Amazon. Mein Aorus kam ohne Satakabel und war schon mal geöffnet - am nächsten Tag war das neue da. Das alte durfte ich dann in Ruhe einpacken und versenden. Man kann über Amazon sagen, was man will - der Service ist super.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (18. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin Leute,

Entweder bin ich zu doof oder gibt es noch keine Mono Blocks für x570 Bords? Ich würde das Bord dann zum Block aussuchen, aber finde noch keins.


----------



## IICARUS (18. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sofern ich auf dem aktuellem Stand bin gibt noch keines. 
Wird es aber bestimmt in den nächsten Monate für manche Boards was geben.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin,

mal ne kleine Frage in den Raum, welches Temperaturdelta innerhalb des Wasserkreislaufs erachtet ihr als normal? Ich habe 2 Sensoren für die Wassertemperatur jeweils an der heißesten und kühlsten Stelle im Kreislauf und messe da unter Last 8 °C Unterschied. Kommt mir ziemlich hoch vor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kreislauf besteht aus einem Heatkiller 4 Pro AMD, Heatkiller 4 1080ti, 2 Black Ice GTS 420 Radiatoren und einer D5 Pumpe auf Stufe 3.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich nehme mal stark an, dass das Lasttemperaturen sind und du ganz normale 2pin Temperatursensoren benutzt. An sich ist so ein Delta bei der Abwärme quasi nicht möglich, da müsste schon so gut wie gar kein Durchfluss vorhanden sein, dann wären die Hardwaretemperaturen aber viel höher. So niedrigen Durchfluss hättest du aber nur mit deutlicher Verstopfung im Kreislauf, sonst schafft eine D5 immer genug, um das interne Delta unter 5°C zu halten. Das Blöde an normalen Temperatursensoren ist, dass sie werkseitig nicht kalibriert sind (wie denn auch, ist ja nur ein NTC-Widerstand), da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass die Ergebnisse für die Katz sind. Ein einzelner Temperatursensor kann ja durchaus Sinn machen, um nach der Wassertemperatur zu regeln, mehrere machen eben keinen Sinn, außer man hat selbst kalibriert/es sind kalibrierbare. Ob man in der Aquasuite den Werten ein Offset verpassen kann weiß ich nicht, da ich die Aquasuite nicht benutze, aber ohne die genaue Temperatur zu wissen, kann man sowieso nichts machen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@ 4lp4chin0

Ich nehm die Raumtemperatur  und mess mit nem Thermometer im AGB ,   da komme ich mit nem Mora 1080   auf ein Delta von  ca 3°C    bei Vollast alles OC  .  Furmark + Prime95 gleichzeitig.

Ich hab die selben Kühler und die selbe Grafa , nur die CPU ist von Intel.

Vielleicht drückt auch meine Pumpe mehr und der Radi hat insgesamt mehr Kühlfläche bzw mehr Kupferrohr drin .

Miss einfach mal so wie ich ! ( minimum 30 min voller Stresstest )     Ich hab ein Fleichthermometer genommen.

Vieleicht haben deine Temperatursensoren auch einen Fehler weg  .


----------



## paysen (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe gerade meinen bestellten Radiator ausgepackt und das hier vorgefunden:
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Besser zurücksenden, oder? Entweder ist das von der Herstellung, oder ich habe einen Retourenartikel bekommen...


----------



## v3nom (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@*4lp4chin0* Wäre passend wenn die Pumpe recht schwach/langsam arbeitet.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Die Sensoren habe ich getestet und auch mit anderen abgeglichen. Ob die absoluten Werte passen weis ich nicht aber das Delta passt. Die Rohre haben vor bzw nach GPU und CPU auch einen spürbaren Temperatur Unterschied.

Hab die D5 auch mal auf maximale Drehzahl gestellt und da gabs immer noch ein Delta von über 6°C. Also scheint es ein verstopfter CPU oder GPU Kühler zu sein ... komme ich wohl um den Ausbau nicht rum.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Tu was du nicht lassen kannst  

Ich sag doch  , deine Temperatur-Sensoren haben einen Fehler weg !  xD

Hättest du dir auch gleich sparen können ^^


----------



## claster17 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Hab die D5 auch mal auf maximale Drehzahl gestellt und da gabs immer noch ein Delta von über 6°C. Also scheint es ein verstopfter CPU oder GPU Kühler zu sein ... komme ich wohl um den Ausbau nicht rum.



Wie sieht das Delta aus, wenn das System vorher mehrere Stunden aus war und die Pumpe nicht läuft?


----------



## Da_Obst (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



paysen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meinen bestellten Radiator ausgepackt und das hier vorgefunden:
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> Besser zurücksenden, oder? Entweder ist das von der Herstellung, oder ich habe einen Retourenartikel bekommen...



Sieht so aus als ob da eine Schraube zu weit reingedreht wurde. 
Ich würd einfach mal gucken ob der Radi noch dicht ist, wenn ja dann kann man den ruhig verwenden.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Delta aus, wenn das System vorher mehrere Stunden aus war und die Pumpe nicht läuft?



Direkt nach dem booten sind die Temps sogut wie gleich. Der Auslass zeigt mal 0,5 Grad mehr an, das wars.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

war ja klar !    xD  ,  ka  was er testen wollte   .....


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habs mal grade schnell mit einer Verlustleistung von 350w (sollte etwa für eine 1080ti und einen Ryzen im Gamingbetrieb passen, wenn nicht kann man mittels Dreisatz hochrechnen) durch den Taschenrechner gejagt, bei 8°C Delta D5 Stufe 3) müsstest du ca. 37l/h haben, bei 6°C (Stufe 5) etwa 50l/h. Das doch deutlich zu wenig, da die Temperatursensoren ja doch halbwegs gleich messen. Ich tippe mal ganz kühn auf Verstopfung, bei den Komponenten sollte eher das 3-fache rauskommen.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... mache den CPU Kühler auf, dort wirst du eine Verstopfung finden. Sauber machen. Danach gehst wieder deutlich besser!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... mache den CPU Kühler auf, dort wirst du eine Verstopfung finden. Sauber machen. Danach gehst wieder deutlich besser!



Jetzt macht doch den Jungen nicht kirre  , sonst schraubt der wirklich noch alles auseinander ! xD

Ich setze einen SWR3-Elch das er keine Verstopfung hat!

Rein zum Üben und die Feinheiten und Technik zu verstehen vielleicht nicht verkehrt , aber völlig übertrieben


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Physik kann manchmal echt blöd sein, leider kann man den Durchfluss anhand von Temperaturen und Wäreentwicklung berechnen, und 37 bzw. 50 l/h sind für eine D5 zu wenig, wenn man nicht massive Widerstände im Kreislauf hat. Da ich mal nicht davon ausgehe, dass er 20 Winkel, 10 Schnelltrenner und 5 Filter verbaut hat (oder einen Knick im Schlauch), muss wohl irgendwas anderes den Durchfluss blockieren. Welcher Schlauch und welche Flüssigkeit ist eigentlich drin?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich habs mal grade schnell mit einer Verlustleistung von 350w (sollte etwa für eine 1080ti und einen Ryzen im Gamingbetrieb passen, wenn nicht kann man mittels Dreisatz hochrechnen) durch den Taschenrechner gejagt, bei 8°C Delta D5 Stufe 3) müsstest du ca. 37l/h haben, bei 6°C (Stufe 5) etwa 50l/h. Das doch deutlich zu wenig, da die Temperatursensoren ja doch halbwegs gleich messen. Ich tippe mal ganz kühn auf Verstopfung, bei den Komponenten sollte eher das 3-fache rauskommen.



jaaahh  ,  vielleicht ist ihm beim Befüllen  ein Plüschtier mit reingefallen  xD


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Je nach Schlauch und Kühlmittel kann sich gut was an Weichmachern lösen, das Kühlmittel ausflocken, vorher nicht gereinigte Radiatoren konnten Lötreste enthalten, das alles setzt sich da ab, wo der engste Weg ist, sprich im Cpukühler, obwohl Weichmacher auch gerne den Ort mit geringster Bewegung, sprich den Agb haben, um die Wände zu beschmieren. Viele denken dann, sie hätten Leben im Kreislauf, eigentlich ist es nur Dreck von billig produzierten Komponenten.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren Bauschaum aber ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher das einer der Kühler verstopft ist. Den ordentlichen Temperaturunterschied vom Wasser kann ich schon mit der Hand am Hardtube erfühlen. Die Sensorwerte passen. Was die Verstopfung ausgelöst hat bin ich aber auch ratlos.

Sind 16 mm Hardtubes und EK Cryofuel drin.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist jetzt blöd, da ist der Hauptverdächtige (Pvcschlauch mit billigem Kühlmittel) aus dem Schneider, aber Dreck kann auch leicht aus den Radiatoren kommen, ist bei Netzradiatoren nunmal so. Wenn du Kühler mit durchsichtigem Deckel hast, kann man Verschmutzungen/Verstopfungen meistens mit bloßem Auge sehen (das ist meistens grünlich), sonst hilft wirklich nur aufmachen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

geh nochmal 1-2 Seiten zurück und lies dir meine Beiträge nochmal durch  ,  gerade die ersten zwei . Und entscheide dann was du tust.

Ich hab mir deine Pume mal angeschaut  .
Ich hab die hier  :  Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Glaube jetzt nicht das die wirklich viel besser ist .

Ich glaube eher das es an der fehlenden Radifläche bzw Kühlleistung der Radiatoren liegt  , aber du kannst es gerne auseinanderschrauben  .  Schaden kann das nicht ,  rein der Übung wegen 

Wie kommt denn dein Wasserstrahl an ? ^^ 
wie bei einem Rentner oder wie bei einem 20 Jährigen ?


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> geh nochmal 1-2 Seiten zurück und lies dir meine Beiträge nochmal durch  ,  gerade die ersten zwei . Und entscheide dann was du tust.
> 
> Ich hab mir deine Pume mal angeschaut  .
> Ich hab die hier  :  Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



bei 2 420er Radiatoren kann man wohl kaum von fehlender Radiatorfläche sprechen.

Entweder ich lebe damit, die Temps sind ja immer noch im annehmbaren Bereich (synthetische Benchmarks mal außen vor) oder ich mache mir die Mühe und baue aus.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Oder nicht 

schick mal link von den Radis


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf hat erst mal nichts mit den Radiatoren zu tun (die beeinflussen die Differenz Wasser-Luft), sondern mit dem Durchfluss.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf hat erst mal nichts mit den Radiatoren zu tun (die beeinflussen die Differenz Wasser-Luft), sondern mit dem Durchfluss.



Gut zu wissen  ,  dann kann ich ja meinen Mora abklemmen  .......


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen  ,  dann kann ich ja meinen Mora abklemmen  .......



Du hast es nicht ganz durchdrungen. Das Delta sagt ja nichts über die absolute Temperatur im Kreislauf aus.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann würden deine Temperaturen wohl erheblich steigen, weil du weit weniger Kühlfläche hast 
Aber ernsthaft, die internen Temperaturunterschiede kommen durch den Durchfluss zustande. Physikalische Erklärung:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht ganz durchdrungen. Das Delta sagt ja nichts über die absolute Temperatur im Kreislauf aus.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dann würden deine Temperaturen wohl erheblich steigen, weil du weit weniger Kühlfläche hast
> Aber ernsthaft, die internen Temperaturunterschiede kommen durch den Durchfluss zustande. Physikalische Erklärung:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html



Ich schätz mal du mußt damit leben  

Ich hab halt nur 3°C    Physik hin oder her ^^

Kann mir halt kaum vorstellen  , warum intern die Wassertemperatur bzw das delta größer sein sollte wie wenn man Luft-Wasserdelta mißt.
sprich Raumtemperatur zum erwärmten Wasser .  Glaube jetzt nicht das irgendwo im Kreislauf eine niedrigere Wassertemperatur vorliegt wie im Raum .

Wenn es nicht an den Radiatoren liegt ? hmmmm
Vielleicht ist ja wirklich deine Pumpe ******* , oder du hast Verstopfung ^^

Probier mal diese hier  :  Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC 3.25 18W | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

aber gut , vielleicht sollten wir einen Fachmann zu rate ziehen der sich mit internen Temperatursensoren auskennt


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eine DDC 3.25 (ich hab selber 4 im Kreislauf, ist halt ein etwas größerer Loop) hat zwar etwas mehr Leistung als eine D5, aber wenn eine D5 es nicht richtig, macht die 3.25 jetzt auch nicht alles perfekt.
Auch wenn du den Text vom Alk nicht verstanden hast, an sich ist das ganz einfach mit der Wassertemperatur. Das Wasser erwärmt sich in den Kühlblöcken, umso länger es da verweilt, umso wärmer wird es, auf die eigentliche Temperatur der Komponente macht das eher wenig Unterschied. Wichtig wird das nur bei der nächsten Komponente, weil das Wasser bei niedrigerem Durchfluss eben länger im ersten Kühler verweilt und somit eine bestimmte Menge Wasser mehr Wärme aufnimmt, als wenn das Wasser sehr schnell durchgepumpt wird, wo es dann eben weniger Wärme aufs gleiche Volumen aufnimmt. In den Radiatoren eben das selbe mit der Wasserabgabe. Am Ende bedeutet das dann, dass sich das Wasser bei wenig Durchfluss wesentlich mehr erwärmt bzw. wieder abķühlt und somit der interne Temperaturunterschied deutlich höher ist. Der Temperaturunterschied Wasser-Luft kommt ganz anders zustande (im Extrembereich wird der Durchfluss zwar relevant, in normalen Pckreisläufen ist das recht egal), da entscheidet, wie gut Wärme von den Radiatoren an die Luft abgegeben werden kann, sprich Radiatorfläche und Luftdurchsatz. Klar soweit?


----------



## HAZEzz (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heyho 

Hat schonmal wer mit der RMA ABteilung bei aquatuning zu tun gehabt? Die Pumpe meiner AIO Vega 64 Kühlung hat heute die Beine hoch gemacht pumpt einfach nicht mehr =(
Gerade ein halbes Jahr alt und nun sowas hoffe die tauschen die relativ fix um oder repairieren sie 

LG 
Tom


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mein Opa war das Selbe.

Dann haben wir ihm einen custom loop gekauft  

Mit richtiger Pumpe !

Jetzt läuft .....


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Eine DDC 3.25 (ich hab selber 4 im Kreislauf, ist halt ein etwas größerer Loop) hat zwar etwas mehr Leistung als eine D5, aber wenn eine D5 es nicht richtig, macht die 3.25 jetzt auch nicht alles perfekt.
> Auch wenn du den Text vom Alk nicht verstanden hast, an sich ist das ganz einfach mit der Wassertemperatur. Das Wasser erwärmt sich in den Kühlblöcken, umso länger es da verweilt, umso wärmer wird es, auf die eigentliche Temperatur der Komponente macht das eher wenig Unterschied. Wichtig wird das nur bei der nächsten Komponente, weil das Wasser bei niedrigerem Durchfluss eben länger im ersten Kühler verweilt und somit eine bestimmte Menge Wasser mehr Wärme aufnimmt, als wenn das Wasser sehr schnell durchgepumpt wird, wo es dann eben weniger Wärme aufs gleiche Volumen aufnimmt. In den Radiatoren eben das selbe mit der Wasserabgabe. Am Ende bedeutet das dann, dass sich das Wasser bei wenig Durchfluss wesentlich mehr erwärmt bzw. wieder abķühlt und somit der interne Temperaturunterschied deutlich höher ist. Der Temperaturunterschied Wasser-Luft kommt ganz anders zustande (im Extrembereich wird der Durchfluss zwar relevant, in normalen Pckreisläufen ist das recht egal), da entscheidet, wie gut Wärme von den Radiatoren an die Luft abgegeben werden kann, sprich Radiatorfläche und Luftdurchsatz. Klar soweit?



Trotzdem ist es für mich Schwachsinn die Temperatur des Wassers kurz nach den Komponenten zu messen  , bzw kurz nach der CPU  ...  wers braucht ^^

Oder wo hast du bzw  4lp4chin0 den Sensor platziert ?

Wenn ihr beide  die kurz hintereinander platziert , sinkt das Delta xD


----------



## HAZEzz (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

das beantwortet nicht meine Frage ,habt ihr die eingeschickt ?


----------



## HAZEzz (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bei mein Opa war das Selbe.
> 
> Dann haben wir ihm einen custom loop gekauft
> 
> ...



das beantwortet nicht meine Frage ,habt ihr die eingeschickt ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wen Was ?


----------



## HAZEzz (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wen Was ?



ob ihr die aio eingeschickt habt als die pumpe defekt war ?


----------



## Nacer (20. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAZEzz schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Hat schonmal wer mit der RMA ABteilung bei aquatuning zu tun gehabt? Die Pumpe meiner AIO Vega 64 Kühlung hat heute die Beine hoch gemacht pumpt einfach nicht mehr =(
> Gerade ein halbes Jahr alt und nun sowas hoffe die tauschen die relativ fix um oder repairieren sie
> ...



Die Mitarbeiter bei Aquatuning sind echt nett.. Am besten ne mail schicken oder Anrufen.... dann wirst du schnell erfahren wies weitergeht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist noch Garantie drauf ?


----------



## Nacer (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

sollte so sein nach nem halben Jahr


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

bei ner AIO  weiß man nie  ^^

Aber ein Versuch wärs wert   
Hast du einen Retourenschein  ?


----------



## HAZEzz (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ist noch Garantie drauf ?



klar isn halbes jahr also 7 monate alt gerade mal


----------



## HAZEzz (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> bei ner AIO  weiß man nie  ^^
> 
> Aber ein Versuch wärs wert
> Hast du einen Retourenschein  ?



Hab ich heute beantragt hoffe bekomme morgen ne antwort aber denke das dürfte alles kein Problem sein bin ja bis jetzt sehr zufrieden gewesen was temps etc angeht =


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



HAZEzz schrieb:


> klar isn halbes jahr also 7 monate alt gerade mal


Eine Garantieleistung gibt es nach meinem Wissen nicht und du verwechselt hier die Garantie die freiwillig ist mit der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung und da bist du aus der Beweisumkehr. Daher wird es auf Kulanz laufen ob der Herstellers auf eigene kosten repariert oder austauschen wird. Setze dich daher am besten mit Alphacool zusammen, denn nur sie können dir weitere Schritte geben.
Die Beweislastumkehr fuer das Vorliegen eines Sachmangels nach SS 476 BGB - Teil 3 der Serie zum Gewaehrleistungsrecht


----------



## HAZEzz (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine Garantieleistung gibt es nach meinem Wissen nicht und du verwechselt hier die Garantie die freiwillig ist mit der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung und da bist du aus der Beweisumkehr. Daher wird es auf Kulanz laufen ob der Herstellers auf eigene kosten repariert oder austauschen wird. Setze dich daher am besten mit Alphacool zusammen, denn nur sie können dir weitere Schritte geben.
> Die Beweislastumkehr fuer das Vorliegen eines Sachmangels nach SS 476 BGB - Teil 3 der Serie zum Gewaehrleistungsrecht



Wenn alle Stricke reißen was ich nicht hoffe könnte ich ja auch selbst die Pumpe tauschen die gibt es ja auch einzeln was ich aber mal nicht hoffe =( Und auf so Bürokratie sollte man in solch eindeutigen Fällen eher nicht hoffen


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... es gibt hier doch Ansprechsprechpartner im Forum. Dort mal vorsprechen und es sollte laufen


----------



## HAZEzz (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



brooker schrieb:


> ... es gibt hier doch Ansprechsprechpartner im Forum. Dort mal vorsprechen und es sollte laufen



könntest du mir einen nennen ?


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab den CPU Block mal ausgebaut und er war verstopft. Was mir aber mehr Sorgen macht ist der Zustand von Block.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Beschichtung löst sich und man sieht das blanke Kupfer. 
Das soll ja sicher nicht so sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das soll definitiv nicht so sein, und war es auch vor dem Einbau sicher nicht. An sich wäre die Tatsache, dass da Kupfer sichtbar ist keine Katastrophe, wenn es nicht eigentlich beschichtet sein sollte. Ich bin kein Chemiker und kenne von der Wasserkühlung eher grüne oder schwarze Verfärbungen, was das blaue jetzt genau ist weiß ich nicht (außer deine Kühlflüssigkeit war blau, dann kommt das daher), da rein gehört es offensichtlich nicht. Da hilft nur eins: Jede einzelne Komponente gut reinigen (dazu gibts reichlich Tutorials) und dann mal experimentell eine Weile nur mit destilliertem Wasser laufen lassen, dann kann man auch wieder andere Kühlflüssigkeit verwenden.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die blauen Ablagerungen sind vom Fluid (Cryofuel Navy) und kommen von den langsamen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten bedingt durch die Verstopfung des CPU Kühlers. Die kann ich entfernen und sind meiner Meinung nach nicht weiter wild. Viel übler ist, dass sich die schwarze Beschichtung des CPU Kühlers löst und sich in den Kühlfinnen desselben  verfängt, was wohl auch die Verstopfung verursacht hat. Das ist zumindest meine Schätzung. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Mittel setzt sich nicht wegen der langsamen Geschwindigkeit ab; es gibt viele Leute, absichtlich, um möglichst niedrige Pumpengeräusche zu haben, einen Durchfluss zwischen 30 und 60 l/h haben, und da passiert auch nichts. Hier hat EK wohl Mist gebaut, möglicherweise hat das auch die Chemie des Kreislaufs durcheinander gebracht, was vermutlich auch zur Beschädigung der Beschichtung geführt hat. 
Was auch immer jetzt chemisch genau passiert ist, ist eigentlich egal, wichtig ist, dass die Komponenten jetzt gut gereinigt werden. Die beschädigten Beschichtungen sind zwar schade, aber für die Funktion nicht weiter schlimm. Nach ausführlicher Reinigung sollten die Komponenten alle wieder problemlos verwendet werden können, aber diesmal hoffentlich ohne Pfuschmittel.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wen Was ?



Opa... oder is der ausse Garantie? . Ich hatte auch mal ein Plüschtier im Kreislauf, Hirsch oder so, hat aber auch im Auge gebrannt... !


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
> 
> In der Tat, es sind aktuell die 25mm breiten Lüfter drinnen. Ich habe für die nämlich ein/zwei Tests gesehen welche eigentlich eine brauchbare Leistung versprechen. Nachdem ich jetzt deinen Test im Sonderheft nachgelesen habe sind die wohl doch keine Offenbarung.
> 
> ...



Die neue Generation habe ich nicht getestet (Nachfrage nach >140 mm ist einfach zu gering), aber bei den alten Modellen der 32-mm-Bauform wurden für die schneller drehenden (glaube ab 900 U/min) Kugellager eingesetzt. Die sind, entgegen der Gleitlager der lahmen Phobyas, sehr deutlich hörbar. (Vergl. Silverstone-Lüfter im gleichen Test.)

SFX-Netzteil würde ich nicht machen, eher auf einer Seite einen 2×-180-mm-Radiator verbauen – wenn das optisch akzeptabel ist. Mir würde jedenfalls kein Szenario einfallen, in ein sechster interner 180er spürbare Vorteile bringt, aber ein SFX-Netzteil noch nicht am Limit ist. Mögliche Zwischenlösung: Lüfter nur auf der Innenseite (saugend), sodass die Radiatoren nach außen rutschen können und auf der sechsten Position saugt dann das Netzteil selbst.

Mit was für Radiatoren planst du eigentlich? Magicool ist zwar von der Verarbeitungsqualität her nicht der Burner, aber (zweimal) 9 mm schlanker als Alphacool XT.




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn man beim Fräsen von Acrylglas Kühlmittel einsetzt, dann müssen die frei von Alkohol sein. Auf das muss man achten, sonst wird das Material angegriffen.
> Das Design sollte man schon auf Dichtheit testen. Ob die Nuten für die O-Ringe passend sind, die Dichtungen durchgehend schließen und die Platten schön plan miteinander verschraubt werden können.
> Durch die hohe Oberflächentoleranz ist es vermutlich nicht drin auf Anhieb ein gutes Endprodukt zu bekommen ohne dahingehend nachzubessern. Außer man tut die gesamte Oberfläche gleich planfräsen.
> Ich kann mir jedenfalls kaum vorstellen, dass ich bei meinem Teil auf Anhieb ohne Probleme dastehe. Von den paar Leuten die ich auf r/watercooling gesehen habe, die sich eine Distro gemacht haben war die erste Version meist ein Fehlschlag.
> ...



Markolon ist besserbekannt als Polycarbonat. Nach meiner Erfahrung nicht ganz stabil wie Acryl (sowohl was Biegung unter Druck als auch punktuell Zugbelastung, z.B. in Gewinden) angeht, aber wesentlich zäher. Also biegbar und schlagfest, nur bei sehr dünner Wandstärke besteht Rissgefahr. Wenn man es selbst bearbeitet, sollte man mehr Zeit einsparen. Es springt zwar nicht so schnell  und verkraftet höhere Temperaturen ohne zu verkohlen, schmilzt bei der Bearbeitung aber schneller und wenn man nicht aufpasst, hat man den Bohrer eingegossen.

Zur Oberflächentolleranz: Acryl GS weicht zwar gerne mal 10 Prozent vom Soll-Maß ab, bei meinen bisherigen Einsätzen war die Stärke aber innerhalb einer Platte sehr einheitlich. Solange es nur eben sein muss und die tatsächliche Dicke weniger wichtig, würde ich keine Probleme erwarten. XT dagegen bricht einfach zu schnell.




MadPolygon schrieb:


> Ok, das ist schonmal gut, dass man verschiedene Profile anlegen kann. Ich glaube dann werde ich den Weg über die Quadro gehen.
> 
> Edit: Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede in der Genauigkeit bei den einfachen 10k Ohm Sensoren, sodass man einen bestimmten empfehlen kann? Oder nimmt sich das alles nix? Von AC gibt es ja den Calitemp, der besonders auf 0,2°C genau messen soll, aber der funktioniert auch nur mit einer Aquaero. Welche Genauigkeit hat man den bei den gängigen normalen Sensoren?



Die Präzision erreicht locker 0,1 K, aber die Akuratheit lässt oft zu wünschen übrig. Eine Grundabweichung von 0,5 K und mehr ist keine Seltenheit, für exakte Messergebnisse sollte man also vor dem ersten Einsatz einen Abgleich mit einem Referenzthermometer vornehmen und dementsprechend kalibirieren. Möglichst im Bereich der späteren Einsatztemperatur. (Mehrpunktkalbirierung ist in meinen Augen nett, aber privat garantiert nicht nötig.)

Wenn man nur Differenztemperaturen im Kreislauf interpretieren möchte (wo sonst braucht man Zehntelgrad?) reicht auch ein Abgleich aller Wassersensoren zueinander.




paysen schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meinen bestellten Radiator ausgepackt und das hier vorgefunden:
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> Besser zurücksenden, oder? Entweder ist das von der Herstellung, oder ich habe einen Retourenartikel bekommen...



Verbogenen Lamellen ganz außen/in den Ecken sind keine Seltenheit, hier scheinen aber wirklich schon mal Schrauben (zu) weit drin gewesen zu sein. Löblich könnte man sagen: Nach der Lackierung wurden die Gewinde freigäng gemacht. Ein Rückläufer ist aber genauso gut möglich. Für die Funktion ist das alles unerheblich, ich würde aber einen Blick durch die Anschlussgewinde werfen und bei der ersten Spülung aufmerksam auf Rückstände von Farbzusätzen achten. Dreck ist (neben Löcher in den Rohren) bei Kupferradiatoren eigentlich das einzig bedenkliche.




4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Die blauen Ablagerungen sind vom Fluid (Cryofuel Navy) und kommen von den langsamen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten bedingt durch die Verstopfung des CPU Kühlers. Die kann ich entfernen und sind meiner Meinung nach nicht weiter wild. Viel übler ist, dass sich die schwarze Beschichtung des CPU Kühlers löst und sich in den Kühlfinnen desselben  verfängt, was wohl auch die Verstopfung verursacht hat. Das ist zumindest meine Schätzung. Was denkt ihr?



Das freiliegende Kupfer wäre egal, aber die Verstopfung der Kühlstruktur ist kaum vermeidbar. Ich würde Watercool nach einem Austauschdeckel fragen. Die haben hohe Qualitätsansprüche an sich selbst und die sind hier nicht erfüllt.


----------



## StefanKFG (24. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie hat sich denn das Delta nach dem Reinigen verhalten? Ist es deutlich „kleiner“ geworden?


----------



## Da_Obst (24. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die neue Generation habe ich nicht getestet (Nachfrage nach >140 mm ist einfach zu gering), aber bei den alten Modellen der 32-mm-Bauform wurden für die schneller drehenden (glaube ab 900 U/min) Kugellager eingesetzt. Die sind, entgegen der Gleitlager der lahmen Phobyas, sehr deutlich höher. (Vergl. Silverstone-Lüfter im gleichen Test.)
> 
> SFX-Netzteil würde ich nicht machen, eher auf einer Seite einen 2×-180-mm-Radiator verbauen – wenn das optisch akzeptabel ist. Mir würde jedenfalls kein Szenario einfallen, in ein sechster interner 180er spürbare Vorteile bringt, aber ein SFX-Netzteil noch nicht am Limit ist. Mögliche Zwischenlösung: Lüfter nur auf der Innenseite (saugend), sodass die Radiatoren nach außen rutschen können und auf der sechsten Position saugt dann das Netzteil selbst.
> 
> Mit was für Radiatoren planst du eigentlich? Magicool ist zwar von der Verarbeitungsqualität her nicht der Burner, aber (zweimal) 9 mm schlanker als Alphacool XT.



Hm, ja was die Lüfter anbelangt werde ich einfach mal die neuen Silverstone ausprobieren, wenn die nichts "können" dann bleiben ja noch die Phobya über. Ansonsten beiße ich einfach in den sauren Apfel und bleibe bei meinen jetzigen AP181.

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit ziemlich viel im CAD herumgespielt und bin aktuell bei zwei Triple Radis mit aussenliegenden 32mm Lüftern. Auf Reddit hat man mir davon abgeraten ein Sandwich zu machen, deswegen sind aktuell mal nur zwei Triple-180'er geplant. Bei den Radis möchte ich mal die Magicool ausprobieren, wie du gesagt hast sind die schlanker womit sich dann die "breiten" Lüfter ausgehen. 

So wie das Gehäuse jetzt steht ist ja ein Dual-180'er auf der Seite vom Netzteil, leider ist da halt so wenig Platz, dass ich große Probleme damit habe die Kabel halbwegs ordentlich unterzubringen. Deswegen die Idee ein SFX NT mittig zwischen den Radis zu platzieren, damit stoßen die Kabel dann nämlich nicht an den Radiator und es bleibt genügend Platz um die ordentlich verlegen zu können. 

Sind SFX NT prinzipiell nicht empfehlenswert? Ich habe gesehen, dass Silverstone ein neues SFX NT mit bis zu 700W rausgebracht hat, das würde sich recht knapp noch ausgehen. Die Tests die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe sagen dem eigentlich eine solide Leistung nach.

Ein ATX NT lässt sich schon reinquetschen, dann habe ich allerdings für nur zwei Lüfter pro Radi Platz.  



> Markolon ist besserbekannt als Polycarbonat. Nach meiner Erfahrung nicht ganz stabil wie Acryl (sowohl was Biegung unter Druck als auch punktuell Zugbelastung, z.B. in Gewinden) angeht, aber wesentlich zäher. Also biegbar und schlagfest, nur bei sehr dünner Wandstärke besteht Rissgefahr. Wenn man es selbst bearbeitet, sollte man mehr Zeit einsparen. Es springt zwar nicht so schnell  und verkraftet höhere Temperaturen ohne zu verkohlen, schmilzt bei der Bearbeitung aber schneller und wenn man nicht aufpasst, hat man den Bohrer eingegossen.
> 
> Zur Oberflächentolleranz: Acryl GS weicht zwar gerne mal 10 Prozent vom Soll-Maß ab, bei meinen bisherigen Einsätzen war die Stärke aber innerhalb einer Platte sehr einheitlich. Solange es nur eben sein muss und die tatsächliche Dicke weniger wichtig, würde ich keine Probleme erwarten. XT dagegen bricht einfach zu schnell.



Bei dem Acryl werde ich dann ja sehen wie das läuft, dadurch das die Distro ziemlich groß ist kann es sein das ich planfräsen muss um das Teil dicht zu bekommen. Aber da sich mittlerweile eh schon einige Sachen angehäuft haben mit denen ich ein paar Experimente machen möchte kann ich da dann ausgiebig gucken ob sich das umsetzen lässt. 

Aktuell ist die Idee, beide Radiatoren und den Mainboard-Tray mit QDC Fittingen schnell aus dem Gehäuse nehmen zu können. Da bin ich schon gespannt ob ich auf einen grünen Zweig komme, so sieht's momentan im Keller aus, je nachdem wie gerade die Ports sind könnte das schon was werden: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Radi-Backplane? Das funktional hinzubekommen halte ich für aufwendig, teuer und sinnlos. Oder kurz gesagt: Geil/ein Muss. 

Empfehlenswerte SFX-Netzteile gibt es einige, aber nur in zwei Geschmacksrichtungen: Relativ laut oder leistungsschwach. Wenn du ersteres akzeptierst, braucht du nicht zwei 540er Radiatoren, sondern kommst mit deutlich weniger aus. Wenn dir letzteres reicht, brauchst du die große Radifläche ebensowenig.

Daumen*Pi-Mathematik: Ein (SFX-)Netzteil hat keinen Platz für große Kühlkörper, einen größtenteils verbauten Abluftstrom und zahlreiche Bauteile zu kühlen, von denen nur ein Teil temperaturüberwacht werden kann, während beim Rest "lieber zu viel als zu wenig" gilt. Auch wenn die Komponenten zum Teil sehr hohe Temperaturen verkraften, kann so eine Lösung bei gleicher Lüftergröße und gleicher Lautheit sicherlich nicht mehr Wärme abführen als eine Wasserkühlung mit Radiator. Im SFX-*L*-Format kombinierst du also Netzteilabwärme/-ineffizienz, für die ein (maximal) 120-mm-Kühler reicht und willst damit Hardware versorgen, die genug Abwärme für Radiatoren im Gegenwert von 13,5 120ern produziert. Wenn man etwas pessimistischer an Kühleffizienz des Netzteils herangeht und noch ein paar weitere, nicht (vollständig) wassergekühlte Verbraucher mit einrechnet, wird aus den 1:13,5-Verhältnis aber auch ganz schnell 0,8:15.

Nur die Speerspitze der neuesten Titanium-Modelle (Aleco empfehlt Corsair) erreicht die nötige Effizienz (>95 Prozent), um ein derartiges Verhältnis aus Netzteil- und Komponentenabwärme zu schaffen und das auch nur wenn man im optimalen Auslastungsbereich unterwegs ist. Ein ATX-Netzteil mit deutlich mehr Platz (= besserer Ausnutzung des Luftstroms) und 14-cm-Lüfter in Kombination mit 5× 180-mm-Radiatorfläche erscheint mir hier sinnvoller. (Verhältnis 1:9 = 90 Prozent Netzteileffizienz für eine ausgewogene thermische Belastung. Bei geringer Last, wo man mangels Spielesound oft am meisten Wert auf Ruhe legt, erscheint mir das als realistischer Zielwert.)


----------



## Firefly243 (27. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gibt es irgendwo eine aktuelle Liste von Gehäusen, die mehrere Radiatoren unterstützen? Der Sammelthread hier im Forum ist ja leider nicht mehr aktuell.

Konkret geht es mir um 2x360 und ein 480er. Gibt es da viel Auswahl außerhalb von extrem teuren eATX Gehäusen und Würfel-Gehäusen? Das aktuelle Phanteks Enthoo Luxe 2 ist leider optisch nicht so ganz mein Geschmack.


----------



## IICARUS (27. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf Caseking gibt es dazu extra ein Gehäuse Assistent.
Damit kannst speziell nach Gehäuse und deren Einbaumöglichkeiten von Radiatoren suchen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Firefly243 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine aktuelle Liste von Gehäusen, die mehrere Radiatoren unterstützen? Der Sammelthread hier im Forum ist ja leider nicht mehr aktuell.
> 
> Konkret geht es mir um 2x360 und ein 480er. Gibt es da viel Auswahl außerhalb von extrem teuren eATX Gehäusen und Würfel-Gehäusen? Das aktuelle Phanteks Enthoo Luxe 2 ist leider optisch nicht so ganz mein Geschmack.



Wenn du in dem luxe 2 oben einen 240er verbaust passt in die Front ohne Probleme ein 480er und im Boden ein 360er plus in die Seite noch ein 360er mit 30mm dicke.
Aber das gefällt dir ja leider nicht wobei ich das wirklich schön finde.
Ich habe es nun mit 4x 360mm am laufen. Gibt's dieses Wochenende einen Thread zu.
Auch  habe ich noch neue radiatoren,  eine halbwegs neue D5 Pumpe usw zum Verkauf. Auch ein neuer 480er Radiator habe ich noch übrig. Falls du sowas brauchst schau mal die Tage im Markt Bereich vorbei.


----------



## Firefly243 (27. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Wenn du in dem luxe 2 oben einen 240er verbaust passt in die Front ohne Probleme ein 480er und im Boden ein 360er plus in die Seite noch ein 360er mit 30mm dicke.
> Aber das gefällt dir ja leider nicht wobei ich das wirklich schön finde.
> Ich habe es nun mit 4x 360mm am laufen. Gibt's dieses Wochenende einen Thread zu.
> Auch  habe ich noch neue radiatoren,  eine halbwegs neue D5 Pumpe usw zum Verkauf. Auch ein neuer 480er Radiator habe ich noch übrig. Falls du sowas brauchst schau mal die Tage im Markt Bereich vorbei.



Dafür habe leider noch zu wenige Posts hier im Forum (Ich schaue daher schon regelmäßig in die Kleinanzeigen bei CB und HWLuxx). Kokret bräuchte ich Teile einer Heatkillertube (D5-Bodenteil und die Radiatorenhalterung). 

@Enthoo Luxe 2: Mir gefällt die Front nicht. Die aus gebürstetem Alu und keine Klappe vor den I/O und ich würde es direkt bestellen.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (29. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



StefanKFG schrieb:


> Wie hat sich denn das Delta nach dem Reinigen verhalten? Ist es deutlich „kleiner“ geworden?



Ja im Idle habe ich jetzt ein Delta von kleiner 0,5 Grad und unter Last so 1 bis 2 Grad. 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das freiliegende Kupfer wäre egal, aber die Verstopfung der Kühlstruktur ist kaum vermeidbar. Ich würde Watercool nach einem Austauschdeckel fragen. Die haben hohe Qualitätsansprüche an sich selbst und die sind hier nicht erfüllt.



Danke für den Hinweis, dann werde ich die Woche mal den Kundendienst anschreiben.


----------



## paysen (30. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich will jetzt nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen. Folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich meine Temperaturen auslese, sind diese abhängig von der Belastung der CPU. Und ich meine nicht über die Zeit, sondern sofort.

Stresse ich zum Beispiel die CPU durch CPU-Z, zeigt er mir sofort (Unter 1sek später) 58°C an, wenn ich den Stresstest beende, bin ich sofort wieder bei 24-25°C. So schnell können die Temperaturen doch nicht fallen bzw steigen, oder? Ich kann doch nicht nen Mausklick machen und die Temperatur sofort um 20°C senken.

Und: HWMonitor zeigt zum Beispiel von Haus aus 10°C mehr an als das Tool von Gigabyte (SIV). 
Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angehangen, oben ist ohne Last auf der CPU, unten durch CPU-Z gestresst. Die Werte wechseln sofort:
Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Doch, weil das ein Sensor direkt in der CPU ist. Du darfst halt nicht vergessen, dass es dort um sehr kleine Strukturen geht, die sich sehr schnell anpassen.


----------



## paysen (30. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Doch, weil das ein Sensor direkt in der CPU ist. Du darfst halt nicht vergessen, dass es dort um sehr kleine Strukturen geht, die sich sehr schnell anpassen.



Okay, ich habe gedacht, dass auch das etwas länger dauert. Aber macht Sinn, schließlich ist das nicht viel Masse, die erhitzt wird.


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist das Alphacool Label auf den Radis lakiert oder ein Aufkleber, den man entfernen kann?


----------



## DOcean (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



paysen schrieb:


> Und: HWMonitor zeigt zum Beispiel von Haus aus 10°C mehr an als das Tool von Gigabyte (SIV).



1.
das kann dadurch kommen das 2 unterschiedlichen Stellen gemessen wird bzw. angezeigt werden...
(bei mir hat das MB 2 CPU Sensoren, die CPU selber hat 5, welcher steht denn nun im Gigabyte Tool)

2.
Ich meine das ist immer noch so das Intel keine genauen Temperaturen ausgibt sondern "nur" das Delta bis zum .... (Wissenslücke)
Daher müssen alle Tools zurückrechnen was denn die echte Temperatur ist (und jeder rechnet bisschen anders)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist das Alphacool Label auf den Radis lakiert oder ein Aufkleber, den man entfernen kann?



Die seit einigen Jahren genutzen blauen Schriftzüge sind lackiert. Die bis vor einigen Jahren genutzten Kupfer-Logos waren geklebt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meh! Voll doof. Ich will mir nämlich 'nen Crossflowradi zulegen. Da ist die Auswahl sehr begrenzt. Von XPSC gibt es da einen, aber die Leiferbarkeit ist mehr als mies. Bliebe nur Alphacool. Nur nervt mich der blaue Schriftzug.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von Hardwarelabs gibts noch welche.


----------



## paysen (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Meh! Voll doof. Ich will mir nämlich 'nen Crossflowradi zulegen. Da ist die Auswahl sehr begrenzt. Von XPSC gibt es da einen, aber die Leiferbarkeit ist mehr als mies. Bliebe nur Alphacool. Nur nervt mich der blaue Schriftzug.



Für welches Gehäuse? Habe den XSPC sowie den Hardware Labs in xflow. Der XSPC ist super wegen der Abmessungen. Der GTS ist auch gut, aber schwierig bei 3 Radiatoren im O11. Gibt es hier günstig und lagernd:
BI GTS 360 - XFlow (Cross Flow) | Waermetauscher (Radiatoren) | Komponenten | innovatek Webshop

Den XSPC habe ich bei Amazon bestellt, war der letzte mit Prime


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vorsicht: Der Innovatek-Altbestand ist ein echter Black Ice GT Stealth. Also kein Nemesis, sondern das Original mit legendären 12,2 Lamellen pro Zentimeter. Ich habe es seinerzeit (Test in 05/2014 oder im digitalen Wakü-Sonderheft) mangels passender Muster nicht ausprobieren können, schätze anhand meiner Messungen aber, dass dieser Radiator ab circa 2.000 bis 2.500 U/min vor anderen Modellen gleicher Dicke landen würde. Bei 1.400 U/min war er noch fleißig beim aufholen. (Hatte seinen Rückstand auf Nexxxos XT45 gegenüber 650 U/min aber immerhin fast halbiert.)

Oder anders gesagt: Diesen Radiator kann man aus technischem Interesse kaufen oder für ein Projekt mit extremer Leistungsdichte. Aber für den Alltagsbetrieb kann ich ihn wirklich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Leute wie versprochen, Wärmebild vom Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master.
Wie man sieht ist das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master um 3 °C kühler als das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da noch mal das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst gibt es noch Wärmebilder vom MSI X570 Gaming Edge.


----------



## paysen (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Der Innovatek-Altbestand ist ein echter Black Ice GT Stealth. Also kein Nemesis, sondern das Original mit legendären 12,2 Lamellen pro Zentimeter. Ich habe es seinerzeit (Test in 05/2014 oder im digitalen Wakü-Sonderheft) mangels passender Muster nicht ausprobieren können, schätze anhand meiner Messungen aber, dass dieser Radiator ab circa 2.000 bis 2.500 U/min vor anderen Modellen gleicher Dicke landen würde. Bei 1.400 U/min war er noch fleißig beim aufholen. (Hatte seinen Rückstand auf Nexxxos XT45 gegenüber 650 U/min aber immerhin fast halbiert.)
> 
> Oder anders gesagt: Diesen Radiator kann man aus technischem Interesse kaufen oder für ein Projekt mit extremer Leistungsdichte. Aber für den Alltagsbetrieb kann ich ihn wirklich nicht empfehlen.



Das wusste ich nicht. Ich habe meinen auch gar nicht dort gekauft, habe mich aber hinterher geärgert, weil er dort billiger ist. Umsonst, wie ich sehe


----------



## paysen (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kurze Frage: DP Ultra oder destilliertes Wasser + Glysantin G48? 

Habe momentan G30 drin, das sieht frisch angemischt in der Flasche auch hübsch aus, im Kreislauf sieht es aber aus wie Rost. Direkt beim Einfüllen in den AGB sieht es durch das Plexiglas eher rotbraun aus. 

Wenn dann noch die LED's in einer anderen Farbe als rot leuchten, sieht es grausam aus:
https://i.imgur.com/dGBJ0Cq.jpg

Muss eigentlich auch nicht farbig sein, geht mir nur darum, welches den Kühlkreislauf sauberer hält.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



paysen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: DP Ultra oder destilliertes Wasser + Glysantin G48?
> 
> Habe momentan G30 drin, das sieht frisch angemischt in der Flasche auch hübsch aus, im Kreislauf sieht es aber aus wie Rost. Direkt beim Einfüllen in den AGB sieht es durch das Plexiglas eher rotbraun aus.
> 
> ...



 Ich würde mir eher Gedanken um die PVC Schläuche machen, selbst wenn du die Mayhems Ultra Clear verwendest, sind in diesen auch Weichmacher enthalten(nur reduziert).Dank Glycol bzw Wundermittel XXX(wo auch Alkohol enthalten sein wird) werden diese rausgewaschen. Ich kenne jetzt deine HW nicht, jedoch scheint mir der Aufbau nur intern zu sein und eine Lastwassertemperatur > 40 Grad durchaus denkbar. Somit waschen sich Weichmacher noch leichter aus den Schläuchen heraus!

 Punkto Zusatzmittel: Wenn man in einer Wakue keinen problematischen Metalle wie Aluminium mit Kupfer mischt, dann ist ein Zusatz gut für die Nerven mehr auch nicht.
 Eine Oxidation oder Rost wird es in einer Wakue nicht geben wenn man ein sauberes Kühlmittel(Ph-Wert, nichts in richtung Säure) verwendet (keine Verunreinigungen). Destilliertes Wasser im 1bis 2 Jahres Rhythmus tauschen.

 Das G48 ist im sehr sehr gestrecktem Mischungsverhältnis eine Option, viele hier im Forum sind der Meinung, dass man mit Duble Protect Ultra nichts falschen machen kann und bis jetzt ist mir kein Fall bekannt ,dass dieses Kühlmittel ausflockt bzw kippt. Mir bekannte und negativ aufgefallene Kühlmittel sind Cap Kelvin und das Innovatek Protect(Ausflockungen)


----------



## paysen (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Softtubes sind nur so lange drin, bis ich zufrieden bin mit der Anordnung. Das System ist recht neu. Ich habe zwei 360er Radiatoren drin (Nemesis 360 GTS an der Seite und XSPC EX360 v2 Crossflow oben)
Eventuell würde ich auch einen xspc tx360 unten unter die Grafikkarte setzen. Mit 15mm Lüftern würde das auf jeden Fall passen. CPU und GPU Temperatur geht selten über 50°C beim Spielen bei max 800rpm, aber weniger geht ja immer. 

Hardtubes sind also demnächst mal dran, wenn alles fest ist. Solange kann ich mit den Softtubes schneller etwas verändern. Wobei ich auch dann noch überlegen muss, welches Material ich bei den Hardtubes nehmen sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So Leute wie versprochen, Wärmebild vom Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master.
> Wie man sieht ist das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master um 3 °C kühler als das Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra.
> 
> 
> ...



Mit einer Wärmebildkamera auf 3 K genaue Ergebnisse zu erhalten ist eine Kunst für sich. In deinem Fall sind die interessanten Bauteile ohnehin sichtbar – die Spulen, deren Temperaturen du interpretierst, erzeugen so gut wie keine Wärme und sind ihrerseits mit die hitzebeständigsten Bauteile überhaupt. Die spannenden MOSFETs liegen unter den Kühlkörpern.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit einer Wärmebildkamera auf 3 K genaue Ergebnisse zu erhalten ist eine Kunst für sich. In deinem Fall sind die interessanten Bauteile ohnehin sichtbar – die Spulen, deren Temperaturen du interpretierst, erzeugen so gut wie keine Wärme und sind ihrerseits mit die hitzebeständigsten Bauteile überhaupt. Die spannenden MOSFETs liegen unter den Kühlkörpern.



PCGH_Torsten sorry aber dein Kommentar finde ich .....
Ich setzte mich hier hin, und mache den Testaufbau, und dann so ein .....
Und die Wärmebildkamera ist eine Optris Pi160.
Des Weiteren interpretiere ich gar nicht, sonder Zeige und nennen das was die Wärmebild mir anzeigt!
Immer hin habe ich so was für PCGH gemacht. Kam von euch so was?
Wärmebilder vom MSI X570 Gaming Edge fällt aus!


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

^^Wolltest du den die Temps der Spulen messen, bzw. das visualisieren?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> PCGH_Torsten sorry aber dein Kommentar finde ich .....
> Ich setzte mich hier hin, und mache den Testaufbau, und dann so ein .....
> Und die Wärmebildkamera ist eine Optris Pi160.
> Des Weiteren interpretiere ich gar nicht, sonder Zeige und nennen das was die Wärmebild mir anzeigt!
> ...



Ich werde regelmäßig mit Lesern mangelhaft ausgeführter Temperaturmessungen konfrontiert. Was du hier zeigen möchtest, kann ich nur mutmaßen, aber erfahrungsgemäß werden jede Menge Leute davon ausgehen, dass auf den Bildern "Spannungswandlertemperaturen" ausgewiesen werden. Da erlaube ich mir direkt darauf hinzuweisen, dass dem nicht so ist.

Die von dir genannte Kamera hat laut Hersteller übrigens eine "Systemgenauigkeit" von "± 2°C oder ± 2%". Je nachdem, was sie damit einen (Messfehler ±2 K? Messfehler bei 300 K Absoluttemperatur ±6 K?) wären also verlässliche Aussagen über Temperaturunterschiede >4 K respektive >12 K möglich – wie immer bei Messungen mit Infrarotkamera wenn man sichergestellt hat, dass die zu messende Fläche näherungsweise einem matten Schwarzkörper entspricht beziehungsweise wenn man die Abweichungen zu selbigen ausgemessen und entsprechend gegenkalibriert hat.

Und nein, von uns kamen keine Mainboard-Infrarottemperaturmessungen. Da wir eben genau diese für verlässliche Werte nötigen Aufwand nicht leisten können, benutzen wir Infrarotkameras nur zur Visualisierung von Hotspots, aber nicht für Temperaturmessungen. Anzeigewerte, die je nach Blickwinkel und Material mal 10 K über und mal 5 K unter der Oberflächentemperatur liegen, sind irreführend und somit nicht seriös nutzbar.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Wolltest du den die Temps der Spulen messen, bzw. das visualisieren?



Ich habe Wärmebilder von 2 Mainboard zur Verfügung gestellt ohne sämtlichen Kommentar!



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich werde regelmäßig mit Lesern mangelhaft ausgeführter Temperaturmessungen konfrontiert. Was du hier zeigen möchtest, kann ich nur mutmaßen, aber erfahrungsgemäß werden jede Menge Leute davon ausgehen, dass auf den Bildern "Spannungswandlertemperaturen" ausgewiesen werden. Da erlaube ich mir direkt darauf hinzuweisen, dass dem nicht so ist.
> 
> Die von dir genannte Kamera hat laut Hersteller übrigens eine "Systemgenauigkeit" von "± 2°C oder ± 2%". Je nachdem, was sie damit einen (Messfehler ±2 K? Messfehler bei 300 K Absoluttemperatur ±6 K?) wären also verlässliche Aussagen über Temperaturunterschiede >4 K respektive >12 K möglich – wie immer bei Messungen mit Infrarotkamera wenn man sichergestellt hat, dass die zu messende Fläche näherungsweise einem matten Schwarzkörper entspricht beziehungsweise wenn man die Abweichungen zu selbigen ausgemessen und entsprechend gegenkalibriert hat.
> 
> Und nein, von uns kamen keine Mainboard-Infrarottemperaturmessungen. Da wir eben genau diese für verlässliche Werte nötigen Aufwand nicht leisten können, benutzen wir Infrarotkameras nur zur Visualisierung von Hotspots, aber nicht für Temperaturmessungen. Anzeigewerte, die je nach Blickwinkel und Material mal 10 K über und mal 5 K unter der Oberflächentemperatur liegen, sind irreführend und somit nicht seriös nutzbar.



PCGH_Torsten dein Ton wird nicht besser.
Außerdem wurde die Kamera geeicht, so als Hinweiß!
Die Eichung stelle ich nicht zur Verfügung, DSGVO!
Die Firma hat auf den Nachfolger umgestellt + neue Maschinen und hat diese Kameras (es waren viele) verschenkt.
Man sollte schon alles wissen, bevor man Spekulatius rau holt! 
Aber wie geschrieben, das MSI X570 Gaming Edge gibt es keine Wärmebilder!
Wie ich das Wort "respektive" hasse!

Diskussion hiermit beendet!


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... ich persönlich finde es schade, dass hier so abrupt Schluss sein soll. Die veröffentlichten Aufnahmen sind nach meinem Empfinden eine durchaus brauchbare Indikation. Und ich denke, als mehr waren sie auch nicht gedacht. Die Hinweise von Torsten sind, wie ich ihn bisher empfunden habe, keiner bösen Natur. Ein rein unverblümtes Feedback, was jedoch durchaus doof ankommen kann. Das geschriebene Wort kann im Kopf des Lesers verschiedenste Reaktionen hervorrufen. Ist ja kein Ton dabei. Aber Feedback gehört zum Geschäft 
Von daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn's mit der Messreihe weiter geht. Die Rückseite der Mainboards würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## paysen (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz. Die Beiträge von Torsten kamen bei mir auch nicht unfreundlich rüber. Vielleicht hast du da etwas viel hinein interpretiert? Ein Hinweis für die Leser, was sie auf dem Bild sehen und davon erwarten können, ist doch ganz hilfreich. 

Und wenn die Kamera auf einen bestimmten Wert geeicht ist, dann schreib das doch direkt dazu, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. Ist doch etwas positives.


----------



## darknitro (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schonmal jmd n Notebook auf Wakü umgebaut ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

die Frage ist ja , ist das dann noch ein Notebook oder eher ein Aktenkoffer mit Bildschirm


----------



## darknitro (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, meine Idee wäre es, eine etwas erhöhte Abdeckung zu konstruieren, Acryl oder Drucker und dann Flache Wärmetauscher wie zb. die, die man auf den Ram-Block montiert auf die Kühlplatten der Grafik und Cpu. Also als Zusatz. 
Stelle mir eine Zusatzstärke im hinteren Bereich von ca 2 cm vor. Besser als die "Kühler" zum drunterstellen.  
Schläuche dann verbunden mit Schnellverbindern, so dass man den Laptop auch ohne Wakü betreiben/mitnehmen kann


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

wenn dus abtrennst  ,  dann geht der nicht mehr .  Oder wie willst du das dann kühlen  ?  Reinpusten ?  xD


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



darknitro schrieb:


> Schonmal jmd n Notebook auf Wakü umgebaut ?



... ja, aber als dauerhafte Lösung und nur als Test. Ist ne ordentliche Frickelei. Alles muss speziell angefertigt werden und die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten waren bescheiden. Pack ne Lüfterbank drunter und gut!


----------



## darknitro (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Bauschaum7
es soll ja die Originale Kühlung zusätzlich erhalten bleiben.
Eben der Wasserblock auf den Originalkühler.
Die Arbeit die dahintersteckt soll nicht das Problem sein.​


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



darknitro schrieb:


> @Bauschaum7
> es soll ja die Originale Kühlung zusätzlich erhalten bleiben.
> Eben der Wasserblock auf den Originalkühler.
> Die Arbeit die dahintersteckt soll nicht das Problem sein.​



... das funkt nicht. Wenn geht nur WaKü zwischen bspw. Gpu und dem Luftkühler, weil du sonst den Luftstrom unterbindest oder deutlich störst. Mache mal Bilder und wir diskutieren es im Detail.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten Notebookkühlungen haben freiliegende Heatpipe-Rückseiten, sodass man die Wärme ohne Beeinträchtigung der Lamellen abgeifen könnte. Einen entsprechend geformten Kühlkörper muss man aber selbst bauen, verlöten (ohne die Heatpipes zu beschädigen) und dann ein Gehäuse fertigen, in dass die deutlich dicker gewordene Konstruktion hineinpasst.


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die meisten Notebookkühlungen haben freiliegende Heatpipe-Rückseiten, sodass man die Wärme ohne Beeinträchtigung der Lamellen abgeifen könnte. Einen entsprechend geformten Kühlkörper muss man aber selbst bauen, verlöten (ohne die Heatpipes zu beschädigen) und dann ein Gehäuse fertigen, in dass die deutlich dicker gewordene Konstruktion hineinpasst.



Ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit meinem Lappi damals, deshalb die Bitte um Bilder 
Da hier von einer lösbaren WaKü teilweise die Rede war, kommt das Anzapfen der Headpipe nicht wirklich in Frage. Aber evtl. wird das Thema ja noch relativiert.


----------



## darknitro (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, es soll eine lösbare/trennbare Wasserkühlung werden, bei der die Lüfter weiterhin in betrieb bleiben. 

Es soll eine neue Abdeckung für das Motherboard gebaut werden und ggf ein kleiner flacher Zusatzfutter installiert werden, der den Rest etwas versorgt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es sollte im besten Fall bei allen drei "Fähnchen" Wasserblöcke sitzen. Sprich einer am Cpu, einer an der Gpu und der dritte an den Grafik-Rams.

Wüsste jemand Kühlblöcke die seitliche Anschlüsse haben, quasi in der Art wie die der Alphacool Nexxxos GPX Serie, nur ohne den Rippen rund herum


----------



## brooker (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... kenne ich nicht. Aber wenn du dieses Konzept aufgreifst, denn POMer kleiner und mit seitlichen Ein-und Ausgang verstehst, dann bist du schon fast am Ziel. Jedoch, wie sagte, WaKüler zwischen Die und Luftkühler.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/17050


----------



## NiXoN (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



darknitro schrieb:


> Schonmal jmd n Notebook auf Wakü umgebaut ?



alter Hut :p => siehe hier


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Aquasuite X.5 beta gesammelt? Mein System läuft, da möchte ich mir keine Beta ans Bein binden, aber evtl. hat ja jemand Mut und Langeweile und hat sie probiert? Die globalen Profile sind für mich der Key Sellingpoint...


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aktuell ist aber die X.6 vom 16.10.2019.

Soweit läuft diese Version gut, bis auf das wo mir HWInfo nichts mehr von meiner Aquastream Pumpe anzeigt und ich das OSD davon nicht mehr nutzen kann. Möglich das da von HWInfo irgendwann ein Update kommt. Die Aquasuite selber kann aber auf die Sensoren von HWInfo zugreifen.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aktuell ist aber die X.6 vom 16.10.2019.
> 
> Soweit läuft diese Version gut, bis auf das wo mir HWInfo nichts mehr von meiner Aquastream Pumpe anzeigt und ich das OSD davon nicht mehr nutzen kann. Möglich das da von HWInfo irgendwann ein Update kommt. Die Aquasuite selber kann aber auf die Sensoren von HWInfo zugreifen.



Danke für das Update, dann bin ich ja schon wieder zeitlich hinten dran... heute abend mal das Update ziehen.

EDIT: Holla the Woodfairy! Grad im AC Forum geguckt, das Ding ist ja echt mächtig!


----------



## Tekkla (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die X.6 läuft gut. Keine Probleme. Die Sensordaten vom Aquaero werden bei mir in HWInfo angezeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dan liegt das Problem bei der Aquastream, denn da soll die Alarm Funktion auch nicht mehr gehen.
Soll wahrscheinlich ein Update demnächst raus kommen.

Bei mir sieht es in HWInfo so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aquaero 6 habe ich keines mehr.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gestern abend installiert, mich ewig gewundert, warum mir die Version nicht angezeigt wurde, bis ich verstanden habe, dass X6 noch unter Insider läuft. Alle Firmwares aktualisiert.. LÄUFT! EDIT: auch HWInfo Daten kommen weiterhin rein.


----------



## izanagi23 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin. Hätte da eine kurze Frage zur Wassermischung. Wenn ich Norprene Schläuche und Hardtubes benutze, habe ich ja im gesamten System keine Weichmacher. 
Könnte ich theoretisch also ein höhers Mischverhältnis von G48 nehmen ?? Ich frage, um ein wenig blau zu bekommen. Transparent bei Milchglas sieht halt schon sehr öde aus, aber ich will keine Pigmente die nacher Ärger machen. Mayhem soll ja gut sein, auch was UV Mischungen angeht. (habe ja UV LEDs installiert)
Aber immer wieder lese ich von Finger weg. Was empfehlt ihr mir ? UV aktiv ja nein. Pigmentiertes Markenwasser oder G48.

Dankö


----------



## izanagi23 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ihhh Doppelpost. Browser spinnt. sory


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> EDIT: auch HWInfo Daten kommen weiterhin rein.


Rein bekomme ich die auch, kann innerhalb der Aquasuite auch auf HWInfo zugreifen, nur HWInfo zeigt mir zur Aquastream nichts mehr an.



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Gestern abend installiert, mich ewig gewundert, warum mir die Version nicht angezeigt wurde, bis ich verstanden habe, dass X6 noch unter Insider läuft.


Bei mir wurde es ganz normal als Update angezeigt.
Hatte aber bereits einer der X... Version drauf.



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Moin. Hätte da eine kurze Frage zur Wassermischung. Wenn ich Norprene Schläuche und Hardtubes benutze, habe ich ja im gesamten System keine Weichmacher.
> Könnte ich theoretisch also ein höhers Mischverhältnis von G48 nehmen ?? Ich frage, um ein wenig blau zu bekommen. Transparent bei Milchglas sieht halt schon sehr öde aus, aber ich will keine Pigmente die nacher Ärger machen. Mayhem soll ja gut sein, auch was UV Mischungen angeht. (habe ja UV LEDs installiert)
> Aber immer wieder lese ich von Finger weg. Was empfehlt ihr mir ? UV aktiv ja nein. Pigmentiertes Markenwasser oder G48.
> 
> Dankö


Nimm lieber gefärbtes DP-Ultra, gibt es auch in Blau.

Denn das Mischungsverhältnis sollte nicht erhöht werden. Ein zu hoher Konzentrat könnte sich auch negativ auf Pumpe, Plexiglas usw. auswirken. Du kannst auch DP-Ultra mit destiliertem Wasser verdünnen. Du steckst viel Zeit, Arbeit, Mühe und Geld rein, da solltest du es nicht dem Zufall überlassen. Am ende kostet eine Wasserkühlung so viel das es auf 7 Euro pro Liter auch nicht mehr mit ankommt und je nach Loop werden ehe nicht mehr als 1-2 Liter benötigt. Ich komme sogar mit meinem Mora mit 2 Liter aus und sollte da ein klein wenig was fehlen kann auch mit destiliertes Wasser ergänzt werden.


----------



## izanagi23 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nimm lieber gefärbtes DP-Ultra, gibt es auch in Blau.


Danke dir. Kosten sind eigentlich schnuppe, hautpsache verlässlich. Bei so Rezensionen wie "flocken bilden" bekomm ich Kreislauf.
Finds ja schade das diese Opake Flüssigkeit nicht fürn Dauereinsatz ist. So richtiges Weiß wäre mega. ^^

Die neuen "Liquid.cool CFX Fertiggemisch" in Weiß und Schwarz, kennt die jemand? Ähneln fast den Pastell Produkten. Steht aber nix von Show Zwecke. Nur das man es weniger als 12 Monate nutzen sollte bei Hardtubes.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Kosten sind eigentlich schnuppe, hautpsache verlässlich. Bei so Rezensionen wie "flocken bilden" bekomm ich Kreislauf.
> Finds ja schade das diese Opake Flüssigkeit nicht fürn Dauereinsatz ist. So richtiges Weiß wäre mega. ^^
> 
> Die neuen "Liquid.cool CFX Fertiggemisch" in Weiß und Schwarz, kennt die jemand? Ähneln fast den Pastell Produkten. Steht aber nix von Show Zwecke. Nur das man es weniger als 12 Monate nutzen sollte bei Hardtubes.



gibt immer Hersteller die nicht ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen es nur zu Showzwecke zu nutzen. Eigentlich aber kannst du sagen , das ganze Blickdichte Zeug versifft dir irgendwann dein System. Flüssigkeiten wie Aquacomputer in Farbe ( also gefärbt , aber durchsichtig ) sind eigentlich in Ordnung. Verfärben zwar oft Schläuche oder Plexiglas vom Kühler,  siffen aber soweit ich weiß nicht deine Kühlfinnen im Kühler zu.
Genau so würde ich kein UV Zeug nehmen. Habe jetzt schon zwei mal davon gehört das nach dem Zeug das Plexiglas vom Kühler richtig stumpf war. Schläuche härter wurden usw. 

Eigentlich benötigt man gar keine gefärbten Flüsigkeiten , mit einem beleuchteten AGB kann man auch ein schönes System bauen. Oder halt durchsichtig gefärbte Flüssigkeiten nutzen. Von dem ganzen blickdichten Zeug aber würde ich die Finger lassen..


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Genau so würde ich kein UV Zeug nehmen. Habe jetzt schon zwei mal davon gehört das nach dem Zeug das Plexiglas vom Kühler richtig stumpf war. Schläuche härter wurden usw.


Das sind wohl eher die Nebenwirkungen der UV-Bestrahlung.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Rein bekomme ich die auch, kann innerhalb der Aquasuite auch auf HWInfo zugreifen, nur HWInfo zeigt mir zur Aquastream nichts mehr an.
> 
> 
> Bei mir wurde es ganz normal als Update angezeigt.
> ...



Ahh ok Unterschied bzgl. HWInfo verstanden! Ich komme auch von der X.4, ohne die Tickbox (Insider-Built) wurde mir die X.6 nicht gezeigt. Aber egal, es läuft ja wie es soll. Einzig meine D5Next sagt mir, Firmware ist aktuell, aber eingestellte Sprache passt nicht zur Aquasuite-Sprache. Führe ich das Update dann nochmal aus, bleibt die Meldung weiterhin bestehen. In der Taskbar werden mir allerdings manchmal zigfach Instanzen des neuen globalen Profil-Editors kurzzeitig angezeigt, kann das Verhalten jemand bestätigen?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit dem Profil in der Taskleiste kannst in der Aquasuite deaktivieren.
Das ist mit diesem Update mit dazu gekommen.

Das Update wurde mir auch nur unter aquasuite => Updates angezeigt.
Normalerweise sollte es oben bereits in der Info Leiste anzeigen, aber da ist mir zuvor nichts aufgefallen.
Mit der Spracheinstellung wird mir nichts angezeigt, aber du hast auch eine andere Pumpe.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, der Profil-Manager nervt da etwas, die Option suche ich nachher mal, Danke! Der Info-Bereich zeigte bei mir auch nix, aber unter AS-> Update musste ich wie geschrieben den Insider-Haken setzen. Alle Dienste laufen einwandfrei, auch starten als Admin hat daran nichts geändert. Ich hab das mal im AC-Forum gepostet, schauen wir mal. Aber ist ja alles kein Drama, System läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht hatte ich den Hacken auch gesetzt, möglich das ich mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnere.
Habe mittlerweile die Beta von HWInfo gefunden und damit funktioniert wieder alles.

War mir wichtig, da ich das OSD davon in meine Spiele Tests verwende.


----------



## S754 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen, nehme meinen PC wieder in Betrieb nach dem Umzug.
Hat jemand hier Verbesserungsvorschläge zwecks Verschlauchung?

Im moment schauts so aus: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-882.html#post9629473

Was ich bereits gemerkt habe, dass der Wasserhahn für die Katz platziert ist, den werd ich auf jeden Fall anders positionieren. Wo pack ich den am besten hin?
Von den Temperaturen her hatte ich bisher keine Probleme - alles wunderbar, geht hier also nur um praktische Gründe.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich den Hacken auch gesetzt, möglich das ich mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnere.
> Habe mittlerweile die Beta von HWInfo gefunden und damit funktioniert wieder alles.
> 
> War mir wichtig, da ich das OSD davon in meine Spiele Tests verwende.


HWInfo hat ein eigenes OSD? Interessant.. das muss ich mir mal ansehen. Wieder was gelernt, danke!



S754 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nehme meinen PC wieder in Betrieb nach dem Umzug.
> Hat jemand hier Verbesserungsvorschläge zwecks Verschlauchung?
> 
> Im moment schauts so aus: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-882.html#post9629473
> ...



Für mich sieht das soweit OK aus. Hahn an der tiefen Stelle passt soweit auch, hätte da evtl. enen T-Stück und nen extra Schlauch an den Hahn gelegt, damit du ihn Im Bedarfsfall aus dem Gehäuse herausziehen kannst.. ansonsten passt das denke ich.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, hat es und es lässt sich super bestimmen.
Kannst dazu Farben auswählen und auch in welcher Zeile was stehen soll und sogar mit eigener Bezeichnung umbenennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich mal markiert, darüber ist alles aus dem Afterburner.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe den Mo-Ra3 360LT von 4x leise klackernden Phobya 180er Lüftern auf 9x Artic P12 PWM PST umgerüstet, damit jetzt 4 k weniger Wassertemp und pauschal - trotz 700 RPM der Lüfter - einen Silent Mo-Ra. Waren die Phobyas wirklich einfach nur so schlecht?

Anyway. Ich will hinter dem Mo-Ra RGBx Leisten von Aqua Computer anbringen und so eine dezente und durchscheinende Backgroundbeleuchtung bekommen. Gesteuert wird das über den Farbwerk360 im Rechner. Jemand ne Idee, wie ich es machen soll, dass ich das Kabel außerhalb des Gehäuses abgetrennt bekomme? Ein weiterer externer Farbwerk Nano wäre sicherlich was, aber irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock nochmal 30 € für sowas auszugeben, wenn ich den RGB Controller ja eigentlich schon habe.


----------



## CoLuxe (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee, wie ich es machen soll, dass ich das Kabel außerhalb des Gehäuses abgetrennt bekomme? Ein weiterer externer Farbwerk Nano wäre sicherlich was, aber irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock nochmal 30 € für sowas auszugeben, wenn ich den RGB Controller ja eigentlich schon habe.



Kauf dir kurze Kabel mit den RGBpx Steckern, schnippel jeweils einen ab. Such dir bei Conrad & Co passende Steckverbinder (ich meine die sind 4-polig) und löte die an die (passend verlängerten) Kabel.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Eigentlich voll simpel.


----------



## CoLuxe (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die wirklich 4-polig sind, kannst du ja einfach PWM-Lüfter Kabel/Stecker nehmen. Vielleicht hast du da ja sogar noch was da.


----------



## Tekkla (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde es so machen.

Und wo wir neulich über die Aquastream, Klotzigkeit und dem Ungleichgewicht mit Aqualis auf Shoggy Pad in einem Topic hier sprachen... Aqua Computer hat da was Neues zur Entkopplung der Pumpe am Start.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Pumpe alleine ohne Kombi steht geht es mit dem Sandwich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Tekkla (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ja klar weil hat dann ja kein Ungleichgewicht.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In meinem Fall habe ich noch eine Zwischendecke darüber und da habe ich auch Schaumstoff zwischen gepackt. So sitzt meine Pumpe unten und oben in einem Polster und kann auch deshalb nicht zur Seite koppen. Ganz davon abgesehen das da kein AGB noch mit drauf sitzt. Aber ohne den Schaumstoff würde es auch gehen, da hast du absolut recht.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich werde es so machen.
> 
> Und wo wir neulich über die Aquastream, Klotzigkeit und dem Ungleichgewicht mit Aqualis auf Shoggy Pad in einem Topic hier sprachen... Aqua Computer hat da was Neues zur Entkopplung der Pumpe am Start.
> 
> ...



Menschenskind, genau sowas hätte ich vor einem Jahr gebraucht. 
Wobei es meines Erachtens ziemlich einfach ist die Pumpe entkoppelt zu bekommen, meine läuft äußerst ruhig und ist kaum wahrnehmbar unter Volllast. 
Allerdings hab ich mir dafür auch selber was zusammen-gebastelt. 

Würde mich interessieren wie gut diese Lösung funktioniert.


----------



## Tekkla (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren wie gut diese Lösung funktioniert.


 Muss IICARUS testen ;D

Ich habe mir aus Laune heraus eine D5 Next zugelegt. Die bietet jetzt genau das, was die Aquastream Ultimate mit ihrer Steuereinheit hat, bloß etwas moderner mit RGBx und so.


----------



## TheAbyss (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Muss IICARUS testen ;D
> 
> Ich habe mir aus Laune heraus eine D5 Next zugelegt. Die bietet jetzt genau das, was die Aquastream Ultimate mit ihrer Steuereinheit hat, bloß etwas moderner mit RGBx und so.



Diese Pumpe gut sein tun tut!


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Next würde mich auch sehr reizen, aber da die Ultimate auch gut ist und nicht sichtbar verbaut ist gebe ich kein Geld aus.
Aber ich werde mir irgendwann wieder ein Aquaero 6 LT kaufen, der passiv Kühler ist bereits verbaut... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt aber irgendwann nächstes Jahr dazu, wenn die Aquasuite Lizenz wieder erneuert werden muss.
Momentan komme ich auch ohne gut aus. Meine Lizenz dazu läuft im Juni aus.


----------



## Tekkla (1. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe jetzt ne D5 USB zu vergeben. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## chaotium (2. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich werde es so machen.
> 
> Und wo wir neulich über die Aquastream, Klotzigkeit und dem Ungleichgewicht mit Aqualis auf Shoggy Pad in einem Topic hier sprachen... Aqua Computer hat da was Neues zur Entkopplung der Pumpe am Start.
> 
> ...



Hey Danke für den Link, wird gleich mal gekauft 
Komisch ist es dass es keine News von denen dazu gab.


----------



## Tekkla (2. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Komisch ist es dass es keine News von denen dazu gab.


Fiel mir nur auf, weil ich im Shop rechts auf die "Neue Artikel" Überschrift geklickt habe.


----------



## Octobit (2. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe jetzt ne D5 USB zu vergeben. Jemand Interesse?



Wie alt bzw lange ist die denn schon gelaufen? Wie ist die lautstärketechnisch, klackert die irgendwie oder sonstige auffällige Geräusche?

Und das wichtigste natürlich: Was soll der Spaß in etwa kosten 

Ggf. müssen wir dann Mal in den Marktplatz umziehen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Octobit schrieb:


> Ggf. müssen wir dann Mal in den Marktplatz umziehen.


Wäre besser, sonst müsst ihr eine Runde Bier hier ausgeben...


----------



## Tekkla (2. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon so geklärt.


----------



## Tekkla (3. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habt ihr ne gute Adresse für mich, bei der man Acrylglas auch mit individuellen gefrästen Mustern bekommt? Ich will nämlich die Fronttür meines Gehäuses gegen eine getönte 8mm Acrylglasplatte tauschen und hätte gerne die Lüftungsschlitze in einem individuellen Muster gefräst/geschnitten oder wie immer man das auch macht.


----------



## Gianni79 (6. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nabend!

Ich bin wieder mal am Thema Wasserkühlung dran. 
Der Pimp my PC Aktion sei dank [emoji14]

Ich möchte gern meinen kleinen Eisbär Kreislauf um einen GPU Kühler erweitern.
Ich hatte mich vor zwei Jahren mal mit dem Eiswolf befasst, musste aber leider feststellen, dass der nicht auf meine 1070ftw passen wollte. D.h. der Kühler passte wohl schon, aber irgendwo gab es wohl nen Masseschluss oder Ähnliches, zumindest wollte die Karte patu kein Bild anzeigen. Damit hatte sich das Thema für mich erledigt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich hab wieder bock bekommen und mich nach passenden Kühler für meine GraKa umgeschaut.

Jetzt suche ich nach Leuten die ebenfalls eine EVGA 1070ftw unter Wasser gesetzt haben und mir Kühler empfehlen können.

Ich persönlich liebäugle mit dieser hier:

GPU Fullcover Wasserkühler EVGA 1080 1070 FTW3 N-EV1080TIFTW3-X

Hat den zufällig jemand verbaut und kann mir jemand sagen, ob da die Original Backplate druff passt?

Und noch ein Thema beschäftigt mich.

Wird der Eisbär mit einer Kreislauferweiterung zurecht kommen?

Momentan verbaute Hardware:

Alphacool Eisbär am 240er Radi in der Front, im push Betrieb
BeQuiet Silent Base 800
EVGA 1070ftw
Intel 3570k, OC bei 4,4GHz 

Ich tendiere dazu den 240er durch einen 280er Radi in der Front zu ersetzen und den 240er nach oben zu versetzten.
Mir bewusst, dass der 240er allein nicht wirklich ausreicht um CPU und GraKa zu kühlen.
Zudem würde ich gerne noch eine Heatkiller Tube AGB integrieren. Als Eyecatcher sozusagen.

Ach ja, der Schlauch wird der EK ZMT 16/10 mit passenden Fittingen, in wahscheinlich Metalic Blau.
Passed zu den Kühlkörper des Z77-UD5H

Was sagt ihr dazu? 


Freue mich auf eure Antworten [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gianni79 (6. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne gute Adresse für mich, bei der man Acrylglas auch mit individuellen gefrästen Mustern bekommt?



Eine direkte Adresse kann ich dir nicht geben. Aber ich denke, dass du entweder bei dem Tischler nebenan vielleicht fündig werden könntest oder bei einem Werbe-Profi, der z.B. Schilder und Co. für seine Kunden fertigt. Die werden sicherlich ne CNC Fräse haben, oder nen Laser.

Die Idee mit der Oberfräse hast Du dir sicherlich auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen nehme ich an.

LG

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Front tatsächlich zu einem Fachman für Acrylglas gebarcht. Der passt mir getöntes Arcylglas genau ein und bohrt mir auch die benötigten Lüftungslöcher. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Gianni79 (7. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schick gern mal ein paar Bilder rum.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gianni79 (8. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bin ich mit meinem post im falschen Thema gelandet oder gibts niemanden der gewillt ist zu antworten??[emoji848][emoji115]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gianni79 schrieb:


> Bin ich mit meinem post im falschen Thema gelandet


Ja, weil zu komplexe Fragestellung. 





Gianni79 schrieb:


> oder gibts niemanden der gewillt ist zu antworten??[emoji848][emoji115]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


Vllt kann auch keiner was zu sagen.


----------



## Gianni79 (8. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, wo sollte ich denn solch komplexe Fragen posten? Ich wollt ja nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geht, wenn du die Pumpe der Eisbaer mit 12V laufen lässt. 

Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuehlung fuer mehr als nur die CPU (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


Zur Backplate kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Gianni79 (8. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielen Dank [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gianni79 schrieb:


> Ok, wo sollte ich denn solch komplexe Fragen posten? Ich wollt ja nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen...



Sowas geht doch einfach hier unter und ist zwecks Wiederauffindbarkeit in einem eigenen Topic doch besser aufgehoben. Ich halte Massenthreads für sowas für ungeeignet. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man es nicht trotzdem machen darf.


----------



## IICARUS (9. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gianni79 schrieb:


> Bin ich mit meinem post im falschen Thema gelandet oder gibts niemanden der gewillt ist zu antworten??[emoji848][emoji115]


Erstelle wie hier bereits erwähnt ein eigenes Thema, denn dort kann man dir dann auch besser helfen und nachlesen was bisher eingestellt wurde. Viele von uns haben auch mit mehrere Themen was zu tun und würden dann auch durcheinander kommen wenn nicht kurz über die alten Beiträge überflogen werden kann. Solche komplexe Angelegenheiten gehören daher in einem eigenem Thema. 

Daher hat @Tekkla vollkommen recht.
Dieses Thema ist ein kurzes Quatschthema wo nur kurze News mitgeteilt werden oder kleine Angelegenheiten wo kurz mal was nachgefragt wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neue Kühler von Anfitec: [Anfi-tec] -- Produktvorstellungen - Support - Feedback - Seite 6

https://www.anfi-tec.de/drawings/Gi...O - ULTRA - MASTER (rev. 1.0) - Zeichnung.pdf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (10. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## IICARUS (10. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine Frau ist schon eine ganze weile auf der Terrasse und die Tür steht deshalb schon lange auf. 
Bei uns ist es mittlerweile 18,5°C warm. 

Das schlägt sich auch auf die Wassertemperatur mit aus.
Besonders weil der Mora auf dem Boden in der nähe der Balkontür steht und die kühle Luft abbekommt.
Momentan habe ich mit Idle nur eine Wassertemperatur von 20°C. Normalerweise liege ich mindestens bei 24-25°C und einer Raumtemperatur von 22-23°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter die drauf mit niedriger Drehzahl zu sehen sind gehören den zwei intern verbauen Radiatoren an, da ich diese Lüfter per Kurve geregelt habe. Meine Lüfter vom Mora sind ganz aus und schalten sich erst bei 30°C hinzu.


----------



## Tekkla (11. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gianni79 schrieb:


> Schick gern mal ein paar Bilder rum.


Fertig es ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gianni79 (11. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja nice. Finde es ist gelungen.
Was für Fans haste da verbaut?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (11. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alpenfoehn(R) 140mm Wing Boost 3 ARGB Triple - Alpenfoehn

Und wenn morgen die Adapter fürs Farbwerk 360 kommen, dann werde ich einen Farbverlaufeffekt auf Basis der Wassertemp einstelllen.


----------



## Gianni79 (11. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bist du "Kühlleistung/Lautheit"- Technisch zufrieden mit dehnen? Die hängen doch vorm Radi, oder?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gianni79 (11. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah ich seh grad deinen MoRa im Hintergrund... [emoji51]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (11. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Gehäuse taugt nicht für eine rein interne Kühllösung. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man es leise haben möchte.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GIGABYTE X570 AORUS PRO / PRO WIFI / ULTRA / MASTER



> Dann hätte ich da noch eine "kleine" Bitte, wenn es euch keine zu großen  Umstände macht könntet ihr bitte per Überweisung bezahlen.
> Ich weiß PayPal ist so schön praktisch, ein paar Klicks und schon ist bestellt und bezahlt.
> Aber uns kostet das pro Bestellung des Sets 2,71 € und wir bekommen  dafür überhaupt nichts. Der Support für Geschäftskunden ist eine  Katastrophe und wenn dem Algorithmus dein Gesicht nicht passt, wird das  Konto auch einfach mal gesperrt.
> 
> ...



[Anfi-tec] -- Produktvorstellungen - Support - Feedback - Seite 7


----------



## Tekkla (18. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> GIGABYTE X570 AORUS PRO / PRO WIFI / ULTRA / MASTER


ICH HASSE DICH DAFÜR! XD Wieder was zum Basteln... geordert.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage an die Experten die schon Acryl Rohre verbaut haben.

Mit was lässt sich das Rohr am besten schneiden? Habe dazu eine Stichsäge mit Metallsägeblatt oder soll ich mir lieber von Alpacool die Säge was sie dazu verkaufen kaufen? Habe auch schon mal gesehen das es auch mit solch ein Rohrschneider gehen soll.

Hazet Rohrabschneider oder Alphacool Zugsaege

EDIT:

Hat sich erledigt...
IICARUS - PC-Hardware & custom Wakü


----------



## Eddy08 (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte mir auf diesen Wege mal ein kleines Meinungsbild zu meinem Vorhaben einholen. Es kann gerne Kritik geäußert werden, solange sie sachlich ist!
Also zum Vorhaben.

Das System soll länger benutzt werden, also auch ab und an die CPU und GPU getauscht werden. Ich habe kein Problem damit etwas auszubauen bzw. die Wakü zu zerlegen, um neue Komponenten einzubauen.   CPU soll nicht mehr als 65W TDP haben und GPU nicht über 225W TDP hinaus gehen. Gekühlt werden soll das Ganze mit einem 240 mm und einem 120 mm Radiator von XSPC, beide sind 20,1 mm stark (maximal möglich Ausstattung für das Gehäuse ) . Ich habe mich bereits in die Thematik eingelesen und bin ziemlich oft über den Richtwert von 100 W je 120 mm Radiator gestolpert, da wäre ich ja gerade noch so im Rahmen.

Ziel sind *nicht* niedrige Temperaturen sonder ein leises System. 

Schlauch wird meist mit maximal 60°C angegeben, was für eine reine Wassertemperatur schon verdammt hoch ist. Hardtubes sind wohl auch nur bis zu diesem Grenzwert zu gebrauchen. Außer Glas, gibt es wohl nichts was mehr aushält. 

Meint ihr das ganze ist zu bewerkstelligen, oder verrenne ich mich da in etwas?

freue mich auf das Feedback der Community

LG Markus


----------



## CoLuxe (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Klar ist das zu bewerkstelligen. Aber gut und schön ist meiner Meinung nach was anderes. 
Aber wenn die die Lautstärke völlig egal ist, fang an. Musst nur aufpassen, dass du die so regelst, dass die Temperatur nicht zu hoch wird. Sonst werden die Fittings undicht.


----------



## Eddy08 (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

gerade die Lautstärke soll ja runter, Temperaturen sind mir eher egal^^


----------



## CoLuxe (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah sorry. Falsch gelesen [emoji28]
Dann macht es wenig Sinn, außer du setzt auf einen externen Radiator (z.B. Mo-Ra 3).


----------



## v3nom (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

360mm Radifläche reichen für CPU+GPU mit deinen Specs auf jeden Fall. Unter 1000rpm solltest du auch bleiben können.
Bei langsamen Lüftern ist es aber wichtig um jedes Grad zu kämpfen und nicht unnötig Potential zu verschenken.
Kauf die auf jeden Fall gute Lüfter wie die NF-A12x25, da diese sehr leise arbeiten aber genug Luft fördern um leise zu bleiben.
Welches Gehäuse hast du? Wie werden die Radis angeordnet? Wenn der 120er mit der Abluft des 240er arbeiten musst verschenkst du wertvolles Kühlungspotential.


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Ziel sind *nicht* niedrige Temperaturen sonder ein leises System.


Das ist dasselbe Ziel, denn kühler wird es nur wenn genug Fläche an Radiatoren verbaut sind und dadurch die Wassertemperatur mehr in Richtung Umgebungstemperatur gekühlt werden kann und leiser wird es auch erst der Wassertemperatur was du für dich als gut befindest. Zum Beispiel du kann auf 35°C runter kommen hast du genug Fläche das du auch langsamer mit den Lüfter gehen kannst. Hast du aber 45°C müssen die Lüfter eine bestimmte Drehzahl anliege haben damit es nicht noch wärmer wird.



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Schlauch wird meist mit maximal 60°C angegeben, was für eine reine Wassertemperatur schon verdammt hoch ist. Hardtubes sind wohl auch nur bis zu diesem Grenzwert zu gebrauchen. Außer Glas, gibt es wohl nichts was mehr aushält.


Es gibt auch Acryl Hartubes was höher Temperaturen ab kann. Auch beim Biegen müssen hier im Vergleich zu PETG höhere Temperaturen anliegen. Aber du hast schon Recht, die 60°C sollten nicht erreicht werden, denn nicht nur Schlauch oder HT könnte damit Probleme machen, sondern manche Komponente sind nur bis 60°C ausgelegt.



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das Ganze ist zu bewerkstelligen, oder verrenne ich mich da in etwas?


Auf jeden Fall, aber mit Hardtubes wird es sehr schwer, da alles genau auf Maß gebogen und geschnitten werden muss. Da ist das Verlegen von Schlauch viel einfacher. Zudem hast du mit Schlauch einzelne Komponente schneller ausgebaut, da selbst mit einem Kugelhahn nicht immer alles an Kühlflüssigkeit raus kommt.

Um kleinere Umbauarbeiten erledigen zu können konnte ich bisher mit Schlauch zum Beispiel den Kühler des Prozessors samt angeschlossenem Schlauch ausbauen, ein Gefäß darunter stellen und dann die zwei Schläuche abziehen. Dann ist auch nur das raus gekommen was sich in den Schläuchen  befunden hat und was auch noch zum Teil aus dem Radiator noch kam. Dann zwei Stopfen auf die Schläuche und ich musste nicht alles an Kühlwasser ablassen.

Natürlich immer dann gut alles mit Küchenrollenpapier auslegen, falls doch mal ein Tropfen daneben gehen sollte.
Mit meiner Grafikkarte habe ich erst gestern dasselbe gemacht.

Ein Schlauch geht zum Mora aus dem Gehäuse raus und da reicht es die Schnellkupplung abzuschrauben und diesen Schlauch leer laufen zu lassen. Dann lege ich das Gehäuse hin und dadurch dass der Einlass am AGB dann oben ist läuft der zweite Schlauch leer. Zwei Verschlussschrauben dann noch an die Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte eingeschraubt und ich kann sie komplett befüllt ausbauen.

@all

Ich hatte gestern die Grafikkarte dann eingebaut und wunderte mich wieso mein Durchfluss auf 100 l/h ging und ich im Spiel bis auf 38°C statt 30°C kam. Hatte nur die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und zerlegt und wieder so eingebaut wie sie zuvor verbaut war. Nur hatte ich die vier Anschlüsse hierzu anders verbaut, da es zwei verschiedene Hersteller sind. Aber an den Anschlüsse konnte es nicht liegen... Hmm

Am Ende lag es daran das ich hinter meinem Rechner die Schnellkupplungen falsch angeschlossen hatte. Habe versehentlich statt den Mora mit anzuschließen den internen Loop hinter dem Rechner geschlossen und so lief alles nur über die zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren. Fand aber in meinem Spiel 37-38°C mit nur 750 U/min der Lüfter ganz gut.


----------



## Eddy08 (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@v3nom

Als Gehäuse kommt das In Win A1 Plus zum Einsatz. Modding steht nichts im Wege, bin da ziemlich schmerzfrei. 

Plan Radiator am Boden mit zwei Lüfter die die Luft durch den Radiator nach Außen ziehen, sowie ein Radiator nach hinten auf dem ein Lüfter sitzt, welcher die Luft durch den Radiator nach Außen drückt. 

Externer Radiator, klingt auch nach einer Idee, muss ich mir aber nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 
Projekt sollte erstmal ITX Wasserkühlung auf kleinem Raum sein.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Tekkla, sehr schöne RGBpx Spielereien! Ich habe ja die nötige HW hier, da werde ich mich im Weihnachtsurlaub mal beschäftigen. Die Arctics hab ich auch aufm Nova, toller Budget-Lüfter! Funktioniert das Ambilight auch bei GSync, weisst du das zufällig?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich möchte mir auf diesen Wege mal ein kleines Meinungsbild zu meinem Vorhaben einholen. Es kann gerne Kritik geäußert werden, solange sie sachlich ist!
> Also zum Vorhaben.
> ...



Wenn du keine optischen Ansprüche dagegen sprechen, kannst du dich auch außerhalb des Wakü-Bereichs nach Anschlüssen und Schläuchen umgucken. Bis 70 °C sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, ich würde dann aber Plexiglas-Komponenten vermeiden und auf Kompatibilität mit langen Anschlussgewinden achten. Früher war 1 cm und mehr üblich, aber mittlerweile erlauben viele Produkte nur noch maximal 5 mm und dann bekommt man mit den sehr gut haltenden Anschlüssen aus der Pneumatik Probleme. Die größte Einschränkung bei einem Hochtemperatursystem sind aber die Pumpen. Eheim spezifiziert meiner Erinnerung nach überhaupt nur für 38 °C und zumindest bei DDCs gilt es der Elektronik-Lebensdauer als abträglich, wenn man die zugelassenen 60 °C wirklich ausnutzt. Von der D5 liegen mir keine Berichte aus Hochtemperatursystemen vor, man kann nur hoffen, dass sich die Verwandtschaft mit Solar-Umwälzpumpen auszahlt.

Tipp aus meinen Erfahrungen bis 45 °C: Wenn du PVC-Schläuche nimmst, koche sie vorher einmal. Bevorzugt in einer ähnlichen wie die später benötigte Form. Dann landet wenigstes ein Teil der sich verflüchtigenden Weichmacher nicht direkt in den Kühlern.


----------



## CoLuxe (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Ambilight auch bei GSync, weisst du das zufällig?



Dürfte kein Problem sein. Läuft bei mir mit Freesync wunderbar.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Dürfte kein Problem sein. Läuft bei mir mit Freesync wunderbar.



Leider ist das aufgrund der proprietären Schnittstelle (inkl. zusätzlicher Hardware) in den meisten Fällen nicht vergleichbar. Ende 2018 lief es nicht, da aber etwas Zeit verstrichen ist, hoffe ich, dass sich evtl. was getan hat. Da aber tendenziell der Schritt weg von reinem G-Sync absehbar ist, denke ich nicht, dass da seitens NVidia oder AC (falls die überhaupt Einfluß auf die Interaktion zwischen GPU Treiber und Monitor haben) etwas passiert ist. Da ich auf eine synchronisierte Refreshrate nicht mehr verzichten möchte, wäre dass dann leider ein KO Kriterium. Gleichzeitig weiss ich aber, dass ab Aquasuiete X.6 Release etwas am Audio/Video Montoring passiert ist.


----------



## v3nom (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Eddy08 schrieb:


> In Win A1 Plus



Sportliches Ziel. Das Case sieht extrem eng aus. Den 240er unterzubringen könnte eng werden.


----------



## Tekkla (28. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> @Tekkla Funktioniert das Ambilight auch bei GSync, weisst du das zufällig?


Das funktioniert bei allem, was nicht durch DRM den Zugriff auf die Daten verhindert. Adaptive Sync aka Freesync aka GSync haben damit so ja nichts mit am Hut. AMBIENTpx geht bei mir über GSync Compatible einwandfrei.


----------



## TheAbyss (29. November 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei allem, was nicht durch DRM den Zugriff auf die Daten verhindert. Adaptive Sync aka Freesync aka GSync haben damit so ja nichts mit am Hut. AMBIENTpx geht bei mir über GSync Compatible einwandfrei.



Also ebenso Freesync Monitor. Ich frage dann mal gezielt im AC Forum nach, die letzte Aussage seitens AC war, dass sobald das Video Monitoring für RGBpx läuft, GSync deaktiviert wird. Werde hier bereichten.

EDIT: Kein direktes Feedback vom Entwickler, aber ein weiterer User sagt, GSync + RGBpx Videocapture geht jetzt... verdammt, dann kommt der innere Bastelhund wieder raus und will das umsetzen!


----------



## ursmii (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo
ich hab da mal eine frage an besitzer des   *beQuiet Dark Base Pro rev.2*

in den spezifikationen steht
Gehäusedeckel	--> ABS, Aluminum
Frontpanel		-->  ABS, Aluminum

was ist nun aus Alu und was aus ABS?
_sind effektiv die aussenflächen aus Alu und das innenleben aus ABS?_

hintergrund der frage: ich will die zwei flächen "meshen" und bevor ich das gehäuse kaufe, alle abklärungen machen.
Alu liesse sich nicht lasern, da müsste ich jemenden mit fräskenntnissen suchen ...

besten dank


----------



## CoLuxe (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn ich mir Bilder so anschaue, ist so wie du sagt außen Alu, innen Kunststoff.

Klar kann man Alu lasern.
Kannste sogar online machen lassen.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ursmii schrieb:


> hintergrund der frage: ich will die zwei flächen "meshen" und bevor ich das gehäuse kaufe, alle abklärungen machen.


 Alu ist nur eine dünne Schicht von etwa 1 mm Stärke. Der Rest ist Plastik mit einer den Schall isolierenden Schaumstoffschicht von innen; an der Front wie im Top. 

Die Bilder sind von meiner "aufgebohrten" Fronttür, die ich komplett gegen getöntes  Acrylglas getauscht habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ursmii (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

hallo tekkla (rhodan )

 vielen dank für deine bilder. so werd ich es auch machen, denn der laser, auf den ich zugriff habe, hat nur 90watt und das reicht für alu nicht
hast du nicht versucht die dämmmatte auch zu entfernen?  klebt die gut oder war es wegen der schallisolation?
klebt die dämmmatte gut?

meine idee: ich schneid aus dem tragenden türteil das meiste raus und kleb dann das gemeshte plexi drauf. so ist die stabilität wieder garantiert.
wie ich dann einen staubfilter einfach putzbar dahinter kriege weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## ursmii (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Bilder so anschaue, ist so wie du sagt außen Alu, innen Kunststoff.
> 
> Klar kann man Alu lasern.
> Kannste sogar online machen lassen.



haste ne adresse?  nur so um das zu vervollständigen.


----------



## claster17 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ursmii schrieb:


> hast du nicht versucht die dämmmatte auch zu entfernen?  klebt die gut oder war es wegen der schallisolation?
> klebt die dämmmatte gut?



Die Matte zu entfernen war fürchterlich aufwendig. Der Kleber sitzt so fest, dass man den Schaumstoff nur in kleinen oberflächlichen Fetzen runterbekommt und für den Rest war reichlich Lösungsmittel nötig.



> wie ich dann einen staubfilter einfach putzbar dahinter kriege weiss ich noch nicht.



Ich hab bis auf das Mesh vorne gar keinen Filter mehr.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ursmii schrieb:


> hast du nicht versucht die dämmmatte auch zu  entfernen?  klebt die gut oder war es wegen der schallisolation?
> klebt die dämmmatte gut?


Ich habe einfach ein Muster auf  Karopapier gemalt, es auf der Tür fesgeklebt und dann mit einem Bohrer  die gewünschen Löcher durch die Schallisolation hindurch gebohrt. Die Matte klebt recht ordentlich.



ursmii schrieb:


> meine idee: ich schneid aus dem tragenden türteil das meiste raus und kleb dann das gemeshte plexi drauf. so ist die stabilität wieder garantiert.


An der Front ist das Alu um die Tür umlaufend. An den Seiten der Tür wird damit das Alublech gehalten. Am Top ist das Alu nur mittig eingelassen und mit dem Top verklebt. Beim Bohren der dortigen Löcher habe ich es geschafft, dass sich das Alu vor den hinteren Auslässen vom Plastikkorpus des Tops gelöst hat. Anders als die Front, ist das Alu auf dem Top mit umgebogenen Laschen fixiert. 



ursmii schrieb:


> wie ich dann einen staubfilter einfach putzbar dahinter kriege weiss ich noch nicht.


Gar nicht, weil wenn du schon wegen Airflow die Front veränderst, dann blockiere ihn nicht wieder mit dem Staubfilter. Schaffe einfach einen Überdruck durch mehr Air in als out und putze alle paar Monate den Hauch von Staub weg. Haste am Ende mehr von.


----------



## Oozy (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mir am Überlegen, ob ich wieder eine Wakü einbauen soll. Zuhause habe ich im Keller noch eine Laing DDC 3-Pin herumliegen. Zusätzlich möchte ich auf die Steuerungsmöglichkeit einer aquaero nicht verzichten. Muss ich die DDC via Poweradjust an ein aquaero anschliessen oder kann ich das direkt machen? Die Laing DDC braucht ja iirc eine höhere Anlaufspannung, als für den normalen Betrieb notwendig wäre.

Oder soll ich lieber eine PWM-DDC (oder eher PWM-D5) kaufen und diese dann direkt an ein aquaero 6 LT anschliesen?


----------



## Tekkla (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Aquaero wird ein wenig durch die anderen neueren Produkte obsolet gemacht. Wenn du eh schon darüber nachdenkst eine D5 zu kaufen, dann überlege dir am besten, ob die Kombination aus D5-Next und QUADRO nicht auch gefallen könnte. Man bekommt für beides eine Lizenz für die Aquasuite und hat obendrein schon Anschlüsse für RGBx. Der Quadro ist dazu noch weitaus kleiner und besser zu verstecken als die Aquaeroplatine und bietet alle Anschlüsse für Temp-Sensoren oder auch einen Durchflussmesser und kostet nur die Hälfte des Aquaero. Beim Quadro kann man allerdings nur PWM Lüfter steuern.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei Mindfactory Dawn bekommt man gerade Nanoxia Fittinge und PETG Tubes und allerlei anderen Wakükrams


----------



## IICARUS (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt leider zu spät... 
Aber sind richtig gute Sachen mit dabei.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aqua Computer hat jetzt auch Adapter am Start, mit denen man RGBx Komponenten an 5V-3Pin-Mainboardanschlüsse klemmen kann.


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

uii Mindfactory ist ja echt günstig heute bei den Corsair Anschlüssen, für einen 90° Winkel nur 11.901 Euro  Würde mich mal interessieren was passiert wenn man da nun wirklich 10 von bestellt haha 

Corsair Hydro X Series XF Hardline 90° 12mm OD Fittings Twin Pack, weiss - Verbinder


----------



## Gianni79 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Muss wohl ne echt heftige Legierung sein.
Vielleicht sind da ja RGB Nanopartikel drauf?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Corsair Hydro X hat sich schon immer bezahlen lassen...


----------



## Patrick_87 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

für alle Wakü Gegner die immer Angst davor haben das etwas auslaufen könnte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAMmQy8bdXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cooler Test , ein Kreislauf aufgebaut und hinten an die Entlüftungsschraube vom Radiator einen Kompressor angeschlossen   Hätte ich nicht gedacht das es so lange hält.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

8 Bar, das sind nur 16 DDCs in Serie.

Die Angst mit dem Auslaufen muss man nur beim Befüllen haben, es kommt manchmal vor, dass irgendwas nicht dicht war, aber was dicht ist, bleibt es auch.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal eine Frage, wenn direkt über den Shop von EK Water Blocks was bestellt wird, kommt es dann auch aus Slowenien? 
EK Water Blocks sitzt ja in Slowenien.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, geht aber schnell genug, zumindest für meine Zwecke.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke, habe nur eine Kleinigkeit direkt dort bestellt.


----------



## Oozy (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Welche Schnellverschlussanschlüsse verwendet ihr? Früher wurden ja immer die Koolance QD3 empfohlen, heute habe ich was von den EK-QDC gelesen. Welche braucht ihr selber? Und wenn ich letzteres bestellen sollte, reichen zwei davon aus? Oder brauche ich da noch was? Anschlüsse werde ich sonst 16/10 verbauen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Koolance QD3  sind heute immer noch die besten die es gibt.
Ich nutze selbst welche von Alphacool, mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Deep Black

Zur Zeit hat Aquatuning welche mit Schottverschraubung auch im Angebot.
Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Doppel Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Chrome

Bei mir habe ich sie aber nicht direkt am Radiator oder Gehäuse dran, da ich die zwei Schläuche die aus dem Gehäuse führen zum befüllen und entlüften miteinander verbinde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die von EK habe ich seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz. Irgendwas habe ich damals "Negatives" über die Koolance gelesen, was mich die von EK kaufen ließ. Keine Ahnung mehr was das war. und Ja, davon braucht man immer ein Paar.


----------



## claster17 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab auch Negatives über die Koolance gelesen. Angeblich sollen die bei zu häufiger Betätigung undicht werden.
Letztendlich wurde es dann EK, weil ich so gut wie keine Kritik gefunden habe und mit CPC ein namhafter Hersteller dahintersteht. Ein EK QDC kostet auch noch deutlich weniger (20€ statt 20+16€ bei Koolance QD3).


----------



## v3nom (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe auch die EK QDC, funktionieren wie am ersten Tag und sind nahzu leckfrei. Da kommt maximal ein kleiner Tropfen raus, der innen sitzt. Leider werden die EK-QDC nur mit Schlauchschellen befestigt -> unsexy


----------



## Oozy (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Koolance QD3  sind heute immer noch die besten die es gibt.
> Ich nutze selbst welche von Alphacool, mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.
> Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Deep Black


Ich habe von den QD3 doch auch paar negative Kommentare gelesen, aber wahrscheinlich würde ich mit den QD3 nichts falsch. Ich schau mir das später nochmal genauer an.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die von EK habe ich seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz. Irgendwas habe ich damals "Negatives" über die Koolance gelesen, was mich die von EK kaufen ließ. Keine Ahnung mehr was das war. und Ja, davon braucht man immer ein Paar.


Genau, das ist mir eben auch geblieben. Demfall kann ich einfach zwei dieser EK-CDQ kaufen?  Die Schellen müssten ja dabei sein.



claster17 schrieb:


> Hab auch Negatives über die Koolance gelesen. Angeblich sollen die bei zu häufiger Betätigung undicht werden.
> Letztendlich wurde es dann EK, weil ich so gut wie keine Kritik gefunden habe und mit CPC ein namhafter Hersteller dahintersteht. Ein EK QDC kostet auch noch deutlich weniger (20€ statt 20+16€ bei Koolance QD3).


Preislich sehe ich die EK QDC auch im Vorteil. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher bzgl. den Schellen; mit sowas habe ich noch nie gearbeitet. Ich habe bisschen Respekt, ob die Schlauchschellen auch wirklich dicht sind.



v3nom schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die EK QDC, funktionieren wie am ersten Tag und sind nahzu leckfrei. Da kommt maximal ein kleiner Tropfen raus, der innen sitzt. Leider werden die EK-QDC nur mit Schlauchschellen befestigt -> unsexy


Diese Schlauchschellen sind für mich neu, bzw. habe ich solche noch nie verbaut. Aber bzgl. Dichtheit dieser Schlachschellen muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen? Dann würde ich wohl die EK QDC bestellen.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Genau, das ist mir eben auch geblieben. Demfall kann ich einfach zwei dieser EK-CDQ kaufen?  Die Schellen müssten ja dabei sein.


Für 13/10 und 16/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Oozy schrieb:


> Diese Schlauchschellen sind für mich neu, bzw. habe ich solche noch nie verbaut. Aber bzgl. Dichtheit dieser Schlachschellen muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen? Dann würde ich wohl die EK QDC bestellen.


Sitzen bombenfest. Ich hab versucht den Schlauch davon abzuziehen. Es war mir nicht möglich.


----------



## Oozy (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Für 13/10 und 16/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt, das wollte ich hören. Demfall werde ich mir zwei davon bestellen. Danke.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So Feedback für alle Interessenten. Gsync und Rgbpx funktionieren nicht gemeinsam. Gerade ist mein farbwerk nano angekommen, die Effekte laufen und sehen toll aus, aber die refresh rate ist dann nicht mehr dynamisch... Doof.


----------



## ursmii (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich stricke meine WaKü in neuer Umgebung zusammen und hab da ne Frage zu aquaero 6:
Prinzipiell würde ja das 6  LT funktional genügen, aber eine permanente visualisierung wäre eben doch ganz hübsch. so müsste man nicht immer die software bemühen.
Nun passt das aquaero 6 pro mit der LCD anzeige leider nicht so mit dem Phantenk Enthoo 719, das keinen drive space hat, zusammen.

Jetzt komme ich endlich zur Frage: _Gibt es für das aquaero 6pro ein Gehäuse, das in der Grösse (Tiefe) passt und auch eine anständige Kabelführung ermöglicht?_


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In deinem Fall reicht das 6er LT in Verbindung mit einem Vision(Oled klein Display), da kann man sich die wichtigsten Daten ausgeben lassen


----------



## Tekkla (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> So Feedback für alle Interessenten. Gsync und Rgbpx funktionieren nicht gemeinsam. Gerade ist mein farbwerk nano angekommen, die Effekte laufen und sehen toll aus, aber die refresh rate ist dann nicht mehr dynamisch... Doof.


Meh! Ich habe immer nur im Control Center kontrolliert, ob mir dort GSync als aktiv angezeigt wurde. Ich habe aber nie den Indikator für Ingame anzeigen lassen. Es ist noch nicht mal dem Farbwerk360/RGBx bzw dem AMBIENTpx Effekt geschuldet, denn in dem Moment, wo ich in der Aquasuite die Videoanalyse aktiviere, geht der Indikator "GSync on" ingame weg.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein acer hat ein refresh osd, da sieht man es sofort. Audio und Video Analyse geht, sobald ich dann im farbwerk nen ambientpx controller wähle ist die refresh rate auf 144hz festgenagelt. Ich muss jetzt mal testen, ob ich ohne gsync klarkommen, oder es mich zu sehr stört.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kannst du mal verifizieren, ob sich bei dir auch die Verzögerung ingame spürbar verändert, wenn du die Videoanalyse an- bzw abschaltest?


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Kannst du mal verifizieren, ob sich bei dir auch die Verzögerung ingame spürbar verändert, wenn du die Videoanalyse an- bzw abschaltest?



Hatte gestern abend ausser kurzem Antesten keine Zeit, das genau zu testen. Den Runde Destiny 2 um das Ambilight zu testen (dann mit Framelimiter ohne Gsync) war subjektiv so wie vorher, ich bin aber auch eher wenig anfällig für Inputlag, da eh langsam  Tearing konnte ich so auch keine ausmachen, aber der Monitor lügt ja nicht. Bin hin- un hergerissen, Synchroner Refresh oder Immersion.... wahrscheinlich komme ich heute vor dem Sport nochmal zum testen. Ich melde mich.


----------



## ursmii (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> In deinem Fall reicht das 6er LT in Verbindung mit einem Vision(Oled klein Display), da kann man sich die wichtigsten Daten ausgeben lassen



das hab ich überlesen, da bei keinem der produkte der anschluss via aquabus vermerkt ist.

*danke*, kommt auf die liste und den LT kann ich gut irgendwo hinten verbauen.


----------



## Oozy (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe ein Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite Mainboard. "Lohnen" sich die Wasserkühler von Anfi-Tec für die Spannungswandler und den Chipsatz? Oder ist das eher Spielerei?


----------



## Tekkla (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist Spielerei. Aber genau das ist auch eine Wakü. Deshalb habe ich beides.


----------



## Oozy (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hehe, dachte ich mir.  Meinen Geldbeutel habe ich für die neue Wakü ohnehin ordentlich geschmälert, daher werde ich den Wasserkühler für die Spannungswandler und den Chipsatz (vorerst) auslassen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ganz Spielerei sehe ich es nicht an, denn mit ausreichender Fläche an Radiatoren ist die Grafikkarte sehr leise bis sogar lautlos. Zudem hält der Takt höher und Taktet je nach Temperatur nicht so stark runter und das Power Limit wird nicht so schnell erreicht. Spielerei ist bei mi zum Beispiel das ich von Schlauch auf Hardtube umgestiegen bin, da es nur ein Optischer Grund war oder das ich mir ein Monoblock verbaut habe obwohl meine Temperaturen der Spannungswandler gut waren und ich bereits ein sehr guter Wasserkühler für mein Prozessor verbaut hatte. Denn auch hier war der Hauptgrund nur die Optik davon.

Beim Prozessor und Grafikkarte liegen zwar die Temperaturen als Grund nicht so hoch an, aber in Sache Silent kann ich mein Rechner durch meine Fläche was ich verbaut habe selbst unter Last nicht hören. Von der Optik wovon ich mich Täglich erfreue was besonders zu haben ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ändert nichts dran, dass der SpaWa Kühler bei seinem X570 Board nur 'ne Spielerei ist


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hab auch Negatives über die Koolance gelesen. Angeblich sollen die bei zu häufiger Betätigung undicht werden.
> Letztendlich wurde es dann EK, weil ich so gut wie keine Kritik gefunden habe und mit CPC ein namhafter Hersteller dahintersteht. Ein EK QDC kostet auch noch deutlich weniger (20€ statt 20+16€ bei Koolance QD3).



Ich nutze sowohl in der Redaktion als auch privat seit jeher CPC (wenn auch in kleinerem Format) und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen. Leicht, vergleichsweise günstig, bequem in der handhabe und immer dicht. Nur der Mangel an G1/4-Zoll-Versionen und das etwas größere Totvolumen stören eventuell. Die paar Tropfen kann man aber bequem in der hohlen Hand auffangen beziehungsweise beim öffnen mit weiblichem Teil unten bleibt alles in der Kupplung und viele Anschlüsse mit Gewindelängen von 5 mm und weniger würde ich sowieso nur ungern extern einsetzen beziehungsweise nur in robusten Metallkonstruktionen, wo man sie bedenkenlos mit dem Maulschlüssel festziehen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei meinen Eiszapfen von Alphacool kommen auch ein paar kleine Tropfen. Ich trenne daher immer mit einem Küchenrollenpapier in der Hand. Dann kann ich die paar Tropfen direkt auffangen oder falls doch was auf den Boden tropfen sollte direkt weg wischen.


----------



## DARPA (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab schwarze QD3 seit 3 Jahren. Bisher keine Probleme. Sind halt teuer, würde heute wohl was anderes kaufen.

Ich öffne die auch min. 1x im Jahr, damit sie geschmeidig bleiben


----------



## Tekkla (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Neue Kühler von Anfitec: [Anfi-tec] -- Produktvorstellungen - Support - Feedback - Seite 6
> 
> https://www.anfi-tec.de/drawings/Gi...O - ULTRA - MASTER (rev. 1.0) - Zeichnung.pdf



Gekauft schon als es das Set zu bestellen gab und heute dann endlich eingebaut. Echt nice. VRM werden unter Last maximal 41°C warm und der Chipset ist nun Lüfterlos und hatte mit 38°C seinen Temperaturpeak. Jetzt müsste es das nur noch mit RGB geben


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Es wird Zeit, dass ich mir eine neue Grafigkarte zulege, die RX480 is am OC limit und bei ein paar neuen Titeln muss ich massiv mit den Grafigsettings runter gehen. Der Nachfolger wird eine 5700XT. Nun zu meiner Frage:

Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, full retail (21293-01-40G)
Laut dem Konfigurator passt dieser cooler hier:Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acetal GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Reference (passt der auch wirklich, hat da jemand schon Erfahrung) 
Weiß jemand ob die Karte einen lock im Bios hat bezüglich OC?


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Gekauft schon als es das Set zu bestellen gab und heute dann endlich eingebaut. Echt nice. VRM werden unter Last maximal 41°C warm und der Chipset ist nun Lüfterlos und hatte mit 38°C seinen Temperaturpeak. Jetzt müsste es das nur noch mit RGB geben



Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Tekkla (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe nur ein Bild vom Aufbau, wo noch nicht alles eingebaut war. Der Winkel ist auch mies, wird doch der Chipsatzkühler durch Schläuche verdeckt. Aber guckst du.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe nur ein Bild vom Aufbau, wo noch nicht alles eingebaut war. Der Winkel ist auch mies, wird doch der Chipsatzkühler durch Schläuche verdeckt. Aber guckst du.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen wenig Licht, aber der Chipsatzkühler scheint wirklich gut zu passen und blockiert noch nicht einmal den zweiten PCIe x16 Steckplatz.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich werde eh noch weitere RGBx Streifen einsetzen, dann kann ich in dessen Zuge auch mal den Blitz an der Kamera ausfahren.


----------



## Oozy (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie befestigt man eigentlich einen Shoggy im Gehäuse? Muss ich da Löcher bohren oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Und kann ich die AC D5 (nicht Next, sondern die alte) am Shoggy festmachen? Gibt es da Löcher, wo ich das dann am Shoggy festschrauben kann? Ich hatte zwar bereits zwei Mal ne Wakü, habe aber noch nie einen Shoggy verwendet, sondern auf selbstgebaute Schaumstofflösungen gesetzt.


----------



## CoLuxe (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für die D5 gibt es von AC extra Gummipuffer zum Entkoppeln für die Halterung, wenn du nicht unbedingt auf nen Shoggy setzen möchtest.
Gibt's in deren Shop.


----------



## Oozy (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Für die D5 gibt es von AC extra Gummipuffer zum Entkoppeln für die Halterung, wenn du nicht unbedingt auf nen Shoggy setzen möchtest.
> Gibt's in deren Shop.



Ich würde ganz gerne mal auf den Shoggy setzen, weil ich immer wieder davon lese, dass das Ding empfohlen wird. Daher würde ich das auch ganz gerne mal probieren.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann bohren, doppelseitiges Klebeband hält aber auch. Das Problem ist, das hält so gut, dass man das Shoggy nicht mehr verlustfrei abbekommt.


----------



## Oozy (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Man kann bohren, doppelseitiges Klebeband hält aber auch. Das Problem ist, das hält so gut, dass man das Shoggy nicht mehr verlustfrei abbekommt.



Wird das doppelseitige Klebeband mitgeliefert? Dann würde ich sonst auf das setzen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass der Shoggy nicht wieder so leicht weg zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die beiden äußeren Teile kommen mit einer Klebeschicht auf einer Seite, einfach die Folie abziehen und fertig. Da klebt nicht so stark, man bekommt das Shoggy von anderen Teilen ab und auch wieder auseinander, normales doppelseitiges Klebeband ist da wesentlich fester. 

Standardmäßig vorgesehen müsste aber sein, die äußeren Teile an Gehäuse und Pumpe festzuschrauben und dann mit der Klebeschicht mit dem Mittelstück zu verbinden, mir war das als Verbindung zu instabil, habe doppelseitiges genommen und bekomme meine Shoggys nicht mehr auseinander, ohne dass reichlich Material kleben bleibt, dafür halten die aber auch bombenfest. Die normale Klebeschicht verwende ich nur, um die Shoggys mit dem Gehäuse zu verbinden, die DDC´s sind auch mit doppelseitigem befestigt ,wobei die sich auch ohne Shoggy und frei hängend an den Hardtubes keinen mm bewegen würden, dafür geht halt ne gute Menge Vibration durch die Tubes, was ich im Urlaub definitiv ändern werde.


----------



## Oozy (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Okay, vielen Dank für deine Antworten.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Grad im Aqua Computer Shop gesehen. Eine neue Lüftersteuerrung namens OCTO. Kleiner, für PWM Lüfter an 8 Kanälen je 25W, Anschlüsse für Flow und Temp-Sensoren, 2x RGBx Ausgänge für max 180 LED. Damit motte ich wohl bald das Aquaero 6 LT ein.  

Aqua Computer Webshop -  OCTO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53286


----------



## TheAbyss (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sei vorsichtig, der Quadro ist auf der Software-Seite im Vergleich zum AE6 abgespeckt, was Berechnungen über virtuelle Sensoren angeht, der Octo wird das auch sein, um den AE nicht zu kanibalisieren, falls du sowas also einsetzt, pass neben der Hardware auch auf die Möglichkeiten in der Software auf. Ich habe jetzt wegen AmbientPX und Gsync lange hin und her überlegt. Werde ne statische Ambientbeleuchtung draus machen, der Bildaufbau ist mir dann doch wichtiger, zumal ich was den Sitzabstand angeht eh die Beleuchtung kaum im periphären Sehen erkenne am 27er.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Quadro ist kein Mastergerät wie es mit dem Aquaero 6 der Fall ist, daher stehen ihm auch nicht alle Funktionen zur Verfügung.

Mal eine andere Frage...
Habe mir ein "Alphacool Eiszapfen Überdruckventil" bestellt.
Wo wird der verbaut und wie funktioniert er? Lässt der automatisch den Druck ab?

An meinem AGB habe ich mehrere Möglichkeiten ihn zu verbauen.
1x oben am Deckel selber und dann noch 2x unterhalb des AGB.
Oben kommt er nicht mit Wasser direkt in Kontakt, unten jedoch schon.

Habe auch oben am Radiator nach oben hin noch zwei Anschluss frei wo jeweils eine Verschlusskappe drauf sitzt.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde mal sagen, ganz klar oberhalb des Wassers. Sobald durch Wärmeentwicklung der Druck steigt, lässt das Ventil den Überdruck ab. Im kalten Zustand hast du dann vermutlich leichten Unterdruck, das ist aber kein Problem. Wobei dein System eh nicht warm wird, da ist das Ding mehr oder weniger für die Katz. Alternativ könnte man auch einfach die Verschlussschraube oben etwas losschrauben, dann ist sie nicht mehr ganz dicht und überschüssige Luft kann entweichen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du nicht willst, dass ein Überdruckventil im Falle des Falls Wasser ablässt, solltest du es über dem Wasserpegel montieren.


----------



## TheAbyss (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich habe tatsächlich ne Weile mal ein "Schnüffelstück" aus ner Heizung eingebaut gehabt. Auch dort machte mir mein geschätzter Schwiegervater den Vorschlag, diesen oberhalb des Wasserpegels zu installieren 
Ich hatte nie den Bedarf nach einem sog. selbsttätigen Entlüfter.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bisher habe ich auch noch nie solch ein Ventil verbaut, aber manchmal lässt sich der Deckel am Ausgleichsbehälter fast nicht losdrehen weil sich darin ein Unterdruck geblindet hat.  Gestern erst wollte ich was nachfüllen da ich letztens noch was umgebaut habe und mein gewünschten Wasserstand zu haben und da musste ich die Röhre gut festhalten da der Deckel sich nicht leicht los drehen ließ.

Das hatte ich aber schon öfters und ein Problem ist es in diesem Sinn jetzt auch nicht, nur habe ich mir jetzt halt gedacht das so ein Ding halt nicht Schaden sollte.

Danke für alle Rückantworten dazu.
Im allgemeinem hatte ich auch oben am Deckel des AGBs gedacht gehabt.
Nur die Beschreibung hierzu hat mich dazu etwas verwirrt, da hier dabei steht das der überall verbaut werden kann.



> *Dieses Überdruckventil kann zum Beispiel ganz einfach in ein T-Stück geschraubt werden und so in jeder Stelle des Kreislaufes montiert werden.* Einige Ausgleichsbehälter bieten hierbei zum Beispiel mehrere Öffnungen, an denen standardmäßig Verschlusskappen verwendet werden.


Alphacool Eiszapfen UEberdruckventil G1'/'4 - Chrome chrom

Deshalb hat sich das für mich so gelesen das der auch im Loop verbaut werden kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann  man schon, kommt halt Wasser raus. Weiterhin blöd ist, wenn man starke Pumpen verwendet und das Teil kurz nach der Pumpe kommt, reicht der Druck der Pumpe aus, um ausreichenden Druck zu erzeugen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Infos, dann wird der oben am Deckel des AGB verbaut. 
Sieht auch zu schön aus um ihn irgendwo zu verstecken. 

EDIT: Habe die letzten drei Jahren so ein Teil nicht gebraucht und werde es auch nicht brauchen.
Daher habe ich mir das ganze nochmals durch den Kopfe gehen lassen und da ich über Amazon bestellt hatte war ein Storno dazu weil noch nicht versendet wurde möglich.

Grund dazu war auch weil ich mir gedacht habe immer aufpassen zu müssen wenn ich mal mein Rechner wegen Umbauarbeiten auf die Seite lege und bisher auch hier alles dicht war.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig, der Quadro ist auf der Software-Seite im Vergleich zum AE6 abgespeckt, was Berechnungen über virtuelle Sensoren angeh


Das hat vermutlich mit dem neuen Playground zu tun. Da kannste dir ja virtuelle Sensoren basteln. Doof ist nur, dass dies ne Softwarelösung NUR unter Windows ist.



IICARUS schrieb:


> aber manchmal lässt sich der Deckel am Ausgleichsbehälter fast  nicht losdrehen weil sich darin ein Unterdruck geblindet hat.


Najo, da hilft dir auch ein ÜBERdruckventil nix. Das saugt sich dann ja auch fest.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, gestern abend in der AS X.10 von AmbientPX Video auf reine Audio-Analyse gewechselt. Wie erwartet läuft damit GSync wieder, derzeit bastle ich an nem stimmungsvollen Audio-Feedback Profil als Ersatz.


----------



## Viking30k (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da ich jetzt auch bald mein Projekt anfange ich habe mein Überdruckventil oben am AGB montiert dürfte korrekt sein oder?

Ich habe den von aquacomputer gekauft


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ihr alle mit euren Hardtube Projekten geht mir mal sowas von auf den Sack 
Ich überlege nun seit 2 Monaten hin und her, soll ich ? Oder lieber nicht ? Dann komme ich zu dem Entschluss das mir mein Schlauch so auch gut gefällt , und dann startet hier irgend jemand "IICARUS" *Hust*  ein Projekt mit Tubes, natürlich mit Bildern usw... Dann sitze ich wieder hier, erstelle mir zum 3. mal 
meinen Warenkorb , sehe dann das allein die 16 Fittings schon sau teuer sind und fange wieder an zu überlegen. Dann geht mir durch den Kopf das ich die letzten 2 Monate bereits einen neuen Fernseher, das neue Corsair Virtuosu SE Headset , Werkzeug, eine Stehleuchte , das IFIXit Toolkit und weiteren Kram gekauft habe. 
Dafür bereits über 2000 gezahlt habe.. Dann lösche ich den Warenkorb wieder , und schon werden überall weitere Bilder von den neuen Hardtubes gepostet  
Ich erstelle wieder meinen Warenkorb , zum 5. mal , und sitze wieder hier und überlege ... und überlege .. 

Ich hätte ja schon echt Bock drauf , nur denke ich mir bei 4 Radiatoren, Gpu , Cpu .. Da habe ich schon ein paar Biegungen die ich mir echt schwierig vorstelle.. Und ich will es ja perfekt haben. Ich glaube das wäre wieder so etwas was mich zum verzweifeln bringen würde


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So ging es mir fast ein Jahr lang, denn das mit den Hardtube plane ich schon lange und habe es wegen den Kosten die dabei wieder entstehen wieder verworfen. Nur musste ich jetzt entweder neuen Schlauch legen, da der alte etwas trüb war und mir deshalb nicht mehr so gut gefiel oder doch auf Hardtube umsteigen und dann die nächsten Jahre ruhe zu haben. 

Ich sage dir nicht was ich jetzt am ende ausgegeben habe und dass nur wegen Optik... 
Wobei ich mehrfach nachbestellt habe und gar nicht wissen will was ich alleine an Versandkosten bezahlt habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss sagen, Hardtubing war bei mir sogar recht günstig, das waren keine 300€ für etwas Heißluft, 10m Rohr und mehr als genug 16er Anschlüsse. Wenn man kein Alphacool kauft, machen die Fittinge auch keine Zicken (keine Ahnung wie ALC das wieder hinbekommen hat). An sich ist das gar nicht so schwer, es ist halt nur Optik, aber für Fortgeschrittene nichts Verkehrtes.


----------



## Viking30k (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja ich fange ja direkt an mit Tubes ich habe bisher nur einmal eine Mini wakü gebaut 

Aber Tubes muss sein sieht leider geil aus xd


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Röhren selbst waren bei mir auch nicht der Kostenpunkt, aber die ganzen Anschlüsse (18 Stück) und dann die ganzen Winkeladapter. Das ganze rappelt sich sobald was an Anschlüsse und Adapter bestellt wird. Ein wenig kam noch wegen dem Werkzeug noch mit dazu. Aber falls ich mal wieder alles austausche würde es ja weniger Kosten da Anschlüsse nun da sind.

Die Anschlüsse von ALC lassen sich gut außerhalb zusammenstecken. Man muss nur die Kanten gut abschleifen. Im System wird es schwieriger sobald was nicht auf den Millimeter genau passt und dann Widerstand und Druck dazu kommt. Die Röhren müssen dann genau stehen sonst bekommt man die Überwurfschrauben nicht aufs Gewinde geschraubt.


----------



## Viking30k (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also ich bin gespannt wenn ich mit meinem anfange und die ersten Tubes verbaut sind


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte eine Schnellkupplung von ALC was immer nach dem zusammenstecken etwas undicht war und in letzter Zeit sogar so schlimm war das schon leichte Bewegungen des der Kupplung dazu führte das etwas Wasser raus kam. Habe mir daher mal die Kupplung näher angesehen und an dem Männlichem Teil ist eine Dichtung sichtbar. Die sitzt aber tief in einer Nut und war selbst mit einem spitzen Messer schwer raus zu bekommen. Aber nachdem die Dichtung draußen war habe ich eine neue Dichtung eingesetzt und nun scheint wieder alles dicht zu sein.

Muss ich aber die nächsten Stunden immer wieder mal nachsehen.
Wollte ich nur mal so als Info weiter geben, denn ich war schon fast dran mir neue Schnellverschlüsse zu kaufen.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das war eine wilde Bastelsession bis ich die 5700XT eingebaut hatte, aber ja schlussendlich ist diese drinnen  Für alle die ein GA-X370 Gaming 5 haben, updated das UEFI auf F31(vorher adrenalin 2020 installieren) und dann auf F50a, Mein System wollte mit dem F22 Bios und der 5700XT nicht Booten........

Zum Umbau, die Anleitung könnte besser sein, aber da ich schon ein paar Gpus umgebaut habe, habe ich mich zurechtgefunden.

Hier ein paar Bilder noch vom Umbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Richtig zufrieden bin ich jetzt mit den hotspot Temps nicht - 20 Durchläufe bei 3dmark Firestrike, über 70 grad schon richtung 80.....
Verwendet wurden die original Wärmeleitpads von Alphacool und als Wärmeleitpaste wurde die Artic mx4 - 2019 Edition verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Das war eine wilde Bastelsession bis ich die 5700XT eingebaut hatte, aber ja schlussendlich ist diese drinnen  Für alle die ein GA-X370 Gaming 5 haben, updated das UEFI auf F31(vorher adrenalin 2020 installieren) und dann auf F50a, Mein System wollte mit dem F22 Bios und der 5700XT nicht Booten........



Hast du die 5700 XT zuerst mit dem Luftkühler getestet, bevor du den Wasserkühler montiert hast? Aber gut zu hören, dass es jetzt immerhin funktioniert, auch wenn du mit den Temperaturen noch nicht so zufrieden bist. Welchen Radi hast du denn verbaut?

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen eine Wasserkühlung im Fractal Design R6 einbauen. Intern werde ich keinen Radi verbauen, sondern nur einen externen MoRa 420 LT. Als Reservoir kommt der Watercool Tube rein, wobei ich dieses Adapterkit für die Montage am MoRa gekauft habe. 

Wie würdest ihr meinen Kreislauf verschlauchen?

Frohest Fest!


----------



## moreply (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jemand schon mal sowas gesehen? Sieht aus als hätte sich der Kunststoff aufgelöst, Korrosion ist es nämlich zu 100% nicht Der Filter der direkt nach dem Kühler kommt ist auch komplett zugesetzt.
Die Restlichen Komponenten im Loop sehen aus wie neu, nur eben der CPU Block nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du Schlauch verbaut? Könnte auch Weichmacher sein.
Wobei ich es mit Weichmacher durchsichtig oder gefärbt kenne.


----------



## moreply (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind EK ZMT Tubes, da sollte eigentlich kein Weichmacher ausgewaschen werden.

Genau so kenne ich das auch und dazu halt noch die Flöckchenbildung im Loop, aber die ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß auch nicht, aber für mich sieht es stark nach irgendwas aus dem Schlauch aus. 
Als ob sich da auch was aus dem Schlauch raus gelöst hat.


----------



## moreply (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die anderen Blöcke haben halt keine solche Verunreinigung.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Schon komisch, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das sich Kunststoff auflösen würde.
Aber ich weiß es auch nicht.


----------



## moreply (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Oberfläche ist komplett rau als wenn das Wasser den Kunststoff ausgewaschen hätte.
Bin gespannt was Caseking dazu sagt.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nur mal aus Interesse, was war das für ein Kühler und welche Flüssigkeit war drin?


----------



## moreply (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

EK Supremacy EVO mit AquaComputer Double Protect Ultra Clear


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok, das ist überraschend. Eigentlich ist Ek ja nicht für so große Fehler bekannt, auch wenn es da mal eine Geschichte mit Nickel gab. Aber wenn es das Plastik zersetzt hat, ist da wohl irgendwas in die Hose gegangen. Das kann noch interessant werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich war auch baff als ich das gesehen habe.
Und ich bin der, der unseren lieben moreply überhaupt darauf angesprochen habe, dass da was nicht stimmen kann, [emoji1787][emoji16]

Wasserlöslicher Kunststoff ist zwar möglich, aber das wäre n echter Feetigungsfehler, das halte ich für nahezu ausgeschlossen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da mir bei meinen letzten Arbeiten eine Röhre gebrochen ist und ich jetzt erst Ersatz bestellen musste habe ich vorerst als Übergang ein Stück Schlauch setzen müssen. 

Was das für ein Unterschied ist.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem Schlauch handelt es sich sogar um den "Mayhems Ultra Clear", ist aber jetzt auch gut 2 1/2 Jahre alt.
Ganz schön trüb ist er geworden...


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab meinen Loop jetzt seit einem Jahr nicht mehr offen gehabt und am 23ten mit dem Umbau (5700XT) und Reinigung begonnen. Ich hatte im AGB auch noch immer Reste vom Innovatek, weil der Schaum der sich da abgesetzt hat kann nur davon gekommen sein(war grünlich…. Kommt mir bitte nicht mit ALGEN!!!!).
 Habe nun den Versuch gestartet und gebe DP Ultra (1 liter – Rest Destillierteswasser) eine Chanze 


 @ Moreply
 Ich kann jetzt nur Mutmaßungen anstellen, es scheint als hättest du in deinem Kühlsystem eine Säureartigeverbindung die dir  den EPDM Schlauch / oder eine Dichtung angegriffen hat.
 Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das EK Plexiglas auf dem Kühler als Deckel verwendet.
 Watercool und Aquacomputer verwenden nicht umsonst Delrin.(Eben weil es Säurebeständig ist)
 Da der EPDM recht resistent ist, tippe ich eher Richtung einer Dichtung.
 Wie immer in so einem Fall alles reinigen und mit verdünntem DP ultra einen neuen Versuch starten


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man sollte keine 4 DDC 3.25 über einen Lüfterstecker und Adapter ans Netzteil anschließen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir verwende ich auch DP Ultra etwas mit destiliertem Wasser verdünnt.
Klappt seit Anfang des Jahres schon ganz gut damit.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe ja fast 3 Jahre schon die Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplung verbaut.

In letzter Zeit war eine davon immer wieder undicht wenn ich sie neu zusammengesteckt habe. Zwar ist es bei diesem Anschluss schon immer so gewesen, aber es wurde natürlich schlimmer. Oft hat es geholfen wenn ich sie ausgesteckt und neu eingesteckt habe. Hatte letztens auch schon fast neue Schnellverschlüsse bestellt, da ich von einem defekt ausging.

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich aber die Idee diese Dichtung auszutauschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war noch nicht mal bekannt ob man sie gut raus holen kann, da sie in dieser Nut drin steckt.

Mit einem spitzem Messer ging es am ende doch recht gut und ich habe die Dichtung durch eine neue die ich da hatte ausgetauscht. Die neue ist aber etwas kleiner im Umfang, hält aber trotzdem dicht. Habe auch die letzten Tage immer wieder geschaut und auch etwas bewegt und alles ist bisher noch dicht. Zuvor reichte es auch schon aus das ich die zusammengesteckte Anschlüsse bewegte damit ein klein wenig Kühlflüssigkeit raus kam.

Habe mir jetzt neue O-Ringe(15x2mm) bestellt die von der Größe besser passen sollten.

Nur mal so als Hinweis, falls jemand das selbe Problem hat.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, ich habe gestern und heute einen kleinen Umbau vorgenommen, eines der Ziele war es, die Pumpen wieder über Schlauch zu verbinden, das sieht jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie erwartet haben sich die Schwingungen ans Gehäuse erheblich reduziert, wenn alles vernünftig entlüftet ist wird das vermutlich sehr leise werden.

Und jetzt der besch****** Teil des Umbaus: Offenbar ist eine meiner Grafikkarten abgeraucht, bzw. ich hatte das schon länger im Verdacht, genau genommen hatte ich seit dem Umbau auf Hardtubes meine Probleme damit, dass das OS sie nicht erkennen wollte, dachte aber da vor allem daran, dass es an mechanischer Spannung lag, da die Röhren doch nicht so ganz perfekt in den Anschlüssen lagen (wäre nicht das erste Mal gewesen). 
Damals war mein Multigputerminal nicht ganz dicht, davor hatte ich beide Karten anders verbunden, jedenfalls sah damals alles soweit gut aus, nachdem ich die Karte getrocknet habe, offenbar war das aber nicht so. Da ich in letzter Zeit zum Zocken sowieso eher wenig Zeit und vor allem Lust hatte, war mir das auch egal und ich habe es erst mal dabei belassen, anscheinend war das doch ne blöde Idee. 
Ich denke, ich werde die Tage nochmal nach der Karte sehen und gucken, was sich machen lässt, ganz hab ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben. Im Zweifel war es sowieso die schlechtere meiner beiden gewesen, die gute ist immer oben und kann by Design schon nur nass werden, wenn die Verschlusstopfen oben undicht sind.
Trotzdem: Mist.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte damals als ich auch HT umbaute auch mit meiner Grafikkarte Probleme wo das Bios sie auch nicht erkennen wollte. Bin damals auch davon ausgegangen das meine Röhren die Grafikkarte im Slot etwas hoch drücken würden. In Windows jedoch lief sie Problemlos oder am 2 DP-Port Anschluss.  Hatte ein paar Tage später dann die Röhren abgeändert und ich kann nicht genau sagen ob das der Grund war wieso der erste Port wieder Problemlos lief.

Dann hatte ich vorgestern nachdem ich sie zerlegt hatte und erneut einbaute wieder Probleme. Diesmal wurde sie gar nicht mehr erkannt.

Beim ersten mal bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie nass geworden ist, aber vorgestern ist mir von oben aus einem der oberen Anschlüsse des Radiators auch was auf die Backplate drauf gelaufen. War nicht viel und ich hatte es auch schnell getrocknet und das sogar auch mit einem Haarföhn, aber ich konnte nicht genau sehen wo überall was hin gelaufen war.

Zumindest lief das System nur noch mit der IGPU.

Habe die halbe Nacht dran verbracht den Fehler zu suchen, da ich auch wieder davon ausging das der Slot ggf. Probleme machte. Irgendwann habe ich es dann aufgegeben und habe das Seitenteil offen gelassen und das Netzteil ganz aus, so das keine Spannung mehr anlag. Bin dann schlafen gegangen und 3 Stunden später als ich wach wurde versuchte ich es noch mal.

Wie ein Wunder lief die Grafikkarte wieder und bisher läuft alles wieder Problemlos.
Vielleicht ist doch was feucht geworden, aber den richtigen Grund dazu habe ich nicht herausfinden können. Möglich auch das die neuen Pads Druck auf das PCB ausgeübt haben und ich die Schrauben zu fest angezogen hatte und die sich erst etwas setzen mussten. Wobei beim ersten mal hatte ich die Grafikkarte nicht zerlegt, da hatte ich nur Schlauch gegen HT ausgetauscht gehabt.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, sowas in der Art ist auch meine Hoffnung, ich werde da noch etwas rumtesten, wenn nicht, wird mein Projekt für kommendes Halbjahr wohl etwas nach hinten geschoben werden müssen, die Garantie habe ich bei der Karte mit dem lustigeren Bios schön zerlegt.
Aber ich sehe es jetzt mal positiv, ich werde gleich mal testen, wie viel Takt meine lebende Karte schafft, bisher habe ich sie noch nie wirklich ans Limit getaktet. Die Temperatur wird jedenfalls kein Problem sein, nach 30min Valley immer noch bei maximal 37°C. Wobei Valley auch nicht wirklich fordernd ist und die Karte nur ~300W braucht.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komme mit nur einer 2080 Grafikkarte gut aus.

Meine Temperaturen liegen bei 38-40°C wenn ich meine Lüfter alle schnell laufen lasse und eine Wassertemperatur von 27-28°C halte. Mit einer Drehzahl von etwa 550 U/min und 30-31°C komme ich im Schnitt auf 43-44°C und Splitze bis 46-47°C.

Meine Garantie habe ich auch versammelt, da ich beim ersten zerlegen und versuch mit LM Nagellack verwendet habe und davon Spuren noch sichtbar sind. Bei zweitem mal habe ich ja Kaptonband verwendet um nicht nochmal mit Nagellack dran gehen zu müssen. Zudem stellen sich manche Händler quer wenn der Siegel an der einen Schraube beschädigt ist. Wobei MSI hier klar aussagt das der Siegel für sie nur darauf hindeutet genauer hinzu sehen und die Garantie dadurch nicht erlöscht.

Mir ist aber z.B. von Mindfactory bekannt das sie solche Grafikkarten nicht annehmen.
Von Jacob wo ich sie her habe ist es mir nicht bekannt. MSI wickelt aber nur über dem Händler ab und nicht direkt mit dem Endkunden.

Ich fasse jetzt meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr an... 
Da ist neue WLP darunter und auch neue Pads und alles läuft momentan prima.

Ich werde jetzt die nächsten Tage ein paar Röhren noch neu machen und dann ist auch langsam gut... (hoffe ich zumindest.) 

EDIT: Mit der Pumpe hatte ich Glück.

Ist bei mir trotz Röhren die direkt dran sind immer noch sehr leise, so das ich nichts raus hören kann. Zumindest solange sie mit der minimalen Drehzahl läuft, was bei  mir bezüglich des Durchfluss auch vollkommen ausreicht.

Aber du hast auch 4x DDC Pumpen verbaut, das ist auch ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So, zur Beruhigung ein kleiner Oc Test, jetzt wo die bessere Karte nicht mehr ausgebremst wird.
2205Mhz mochte sie nicht mehr, 2190 waren aber zumindest in Valley stabil. Der Witcher als Härtetest hat die ganze Sache dann aber auf 2145Mhz begrenzt.
Die Temperatur hat die 40°C dabei nie geknackt, zumindest die Kühlung funktioniert perfekt.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber du hast auch 4x DDC Pumpen verbaut, das ist auch ein ganz anderes Kaliber.



Das macht keinen Unterschied, ob man eine oder 4 verwendet, den Test habe ich schon mal gemacht. Wichtig ist bei der DDC eine vollständige Umhüllung mit Metall und eine gute Entkopplung, dann ist sie (entlüftet natürlich) auch leise, selbst bei Volldampf.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind gute Ergebnisse, meine Grafikkarte habe ich auf 2055/7500 MHz (24/7) am laufen. Reicht mir auch aus und mit den Temperaturen passt auch alles. Max. ist bei mir 2145 MHz GPU und 8350 MHz VRam möglich, was jedoch nicht mehr 24/7 stabil ist und nur für evtl. Benchmark gut ist.

Flüssigmetall ist bei mir auch so eine Geschichte für sich.
Anfang des Jahres habe ich die "CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra" zwischen IHS und Kühler vom Prozessor verwendet.
Da sie sich dort gut auftragen ließ wollte ich sie auch für meine Grafikkarte verwenden.

Hierzu hatte ich aber schon "Kaptonband" bestellt gehabt.

Aber die Lieferung ließ auf sich warten, daher entschied ich mich dazu mir Nagellack von meiner Frau geben zu lassen. Von dem Zeug hatte ich so viel drauf geklatscht das der Nagellack nicht mehr richtig trocken wurde und klebrig blieb. Das nächste mal würde ich Isolierlack bevorzugen. Das schlimmste war aber das ich dieses Flüssigmetall weder auf der GPU, noch auf dem Kühler verteilen konnte.

Keine Anhnung, entweder war der Rest in der Tube irgendwie murgs oder das Reinigungsmittel was ich dazu verwendet hatte hat das Flüssigmetall angegriffen. Jedenfalls entfernte ich wieder das Flüssigmetall und auch den Nagellack und verwendete wieder normale WLP. Von dem Nagellack sind aber die Bauteile etwas rötlich zurück geblieben, da ich es nicht restlos entfernt bekommen habe. Jetzt nach ein paar Monate sieht man zwar nichts mehr von der rosa Farbe, aber man sieht dennoch das ein klein wenig noch  was dran klebt.

Vor einem Monat hatte ich es erneut versucht und diesmal habe ich aber Kaptonband zum isolieren verwendet, was in diesem Sinn sehr gut war, auch beim reinigen vor zwei Tage als ich das LM wieder entfernte. Da alles abgedeckt war und ich mir keine Sorgen machen musste. Das auftragen verlief vor einem Monat aber ohne Probleme, da das neue LM was ich von Alphacool hatte ließ sich sehr gut verstreichen und auftragen.

Die Temperaturen waren etwa 3°C besser.

Aber vor ein paar Tagen kam ich sogar langsam auf 51°C, was viel schlechter als die WLP was zuvor drauf hatte war.
Daher wollte ich auch alles nachschauen wie sich das LM von Alphacool in dieser kurzen Zeit verändert hatte. Es war auch nicht mehr so flüssig als ich es aufgetragen habe, aber auch nicht trocken. Konnte es aber recht leicht weg wischen was beim auftragen da ich etwas zu viel drauf hatte gar nicht möglich war und ich es immer ein wenig mit einem Wattestäbchen abtragen musste.

Wie auch immer, ich habe das ganze sehr gut gereinigt bekommen und Rückstände sind davon nicht zurück geblieben.

Ich werde jetzt auf bei normaler WLP bleiben, denn die MX-4 erreicht hier auch gute Temperaturen.
Bei mir ist es etwas komisch... sobald ich neue WLP auftrage sind die Temperaturen super und 4-8 Wochen später werden sie etwa 5°C schlechter. Ich sehe dann immer beim abnehmen des Kühlers das im Mittlerem Bereich fast keine WLP drauf ist und von Kühler fast alles verdrängt wurde.

Ach so, beim ersten Reinigen hatte ich so ein Leiterplattenreiniger verwendet, was sich speziell zum reinigen von Platinen(PCB) eignet.
Beim zweitem mal habe ich einfach nur Isopropanol verwendet. Soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere hatte ich aber beim Prozessor zuvor auch Isopropanol verwendet.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir geht der Vram stabil auf 8300, 8400 mochte er nicht und dazwischen hatte ich keine Lust zu testen. Zugegeben, mit 4 560ern für den Gpukreislauf bin ich etwas übertrieben aufgestellt, das Resultat gefällt mir aber. 
Vorher, als alles in einem Kreislauf war, war die Hardware eigentlich besser gekühlt, aber was tut man nicht alles, um mehr Aufwand zu rechtfertigen 

So, gerade mal Furmark durchlaufen gelassen, bei kaltem Wasser 39°C GPU (gerade im Idle bei 60W 23°C, blöde Nebenwirkung des Oc Bios) und 570W, genug damit, am Ende stirbt die Karte auch noch.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Furmark mag ich auch nicht so... 

EDIT: Oh man, Alternate hat heute meine neuen Röhren nicht versendet, habe ich daher soeben storniert und auf Aquatuning per Express DHL neu bestellt. Mit etwas Glück liefern sie noch bis zum 31.12 dieses Jahres... 

Letztens habe ich am 24.12 auch noch was von Aquatuning geliefert bekommen. 
Hatte mit dieser Lieferung gar nicht mehr gerechnet gehabt.

Als ich auf Alternate bestellt standen sie Röhren als Lieferbar da, heute stehen sie mit einer Lieferzeit von 4 Tagen dabei. Vielleicht hatten sie die Menge die ich bestellt hatte nicht lagernd. Auf Aquatuning sind aber 250 Stück lieferbar...


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zurecht, wenn man praktisch kein Powerlimit mehr hat. Ich hab auch schon überlegt, eins auf 450 zu setzen, mehr wird sowieso nichts Sinnvolles brauchen und höher will ich auch nicht gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir kann ich nur auf 285 Watt kommen und die erreiche ich auch nur wenn ich meine Grafikkarte so stark übertakte das sie nicht mehr 24/7 stabil ist. Normalerweise liege ich nur um die 220-240 Watt.


----------



## DrDave (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt auf bei normaler WLP bleiben, denn die MX-4 erreicht hier auch gute Temperaturen.
> Bei mir ist es etwas komisch... sobald ich neue WLP auftrage sind die Temperaturen super und 4-8 Wochen später werden sie etwa 5°C schlechter.


Dieses Problem hatte ich auch schon, aber nur mit der MX-4 WLP. Ich empfehle dir eine andere zu nutzen. Mit der Gelid extreme oder der Noctua NTH-1 hatte ich dieses Phänomen nicht. Auf der CPU übrigens auch nicht, nur auf der GPU.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe schon etliche WLPs versucht, immer das selbe und immer sind die Temperaturen danach Wochenlang Top.

Ich bleib jetzt bei der MX-4 Edition 2019 was ich drauf habe. Soll es mir langsam egal sein wenn die Temperatur Wochen später 5°C schlechter sind. Der Grafikkarte ist es ehe egal ob jetzt 5°C mehr oder weniger anliegen. Ich habe nur versucht das ganze auf dem Grund zu gehen und langsam tue ich auch meine Grafikkarte verbasteln und da ich letztens massiv Probleme hatte, habe ich keine Lust wegen 5°C mir ggf. eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Ampre (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Temperaturen sowieso nach ein paar wochen 5° Schlechter sind probier doch mal die Graphidpads?!


----------



## Viking30k (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hm wie verhält sich die kryonaut? Die möchte ich nehmen und hatte die schon mal kurz auf einem ryzen 3700 System 

Vom verarbeiten her gefällt die mir gut


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die  Gelid Extreme habe ich bisher noch nicht versucht und auch die  Graphidpads sehe ich sogar noch besser an, weil mein Druckbild so aussieht das alles platt ist und in der Mitte des Chips fast nichts zurück bleibt. 

Versucht habe ich die Kryonaut, die TIM von EK, die MX-4 und jetzt habe ich momentan das beste Ergebnis mit der MX-4 2019 Edition.
Falls ich wieder mich dran mache, werde ich es wirklich mit den Graphidpads mal versuchen.


----------



## Ampre (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Probier mal die Pads IC Graphit. 3 Gerade mehr dafür aber langzeitstabilität.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Langsam kommt es bei mir auch auf die paar Grad auch nicht mehr mit an.
Mir ist es momentan wichtiger das sie haltbar sind und ich nicht so bald wieder die Grafikkarte zerlegen muss.

Ich werde es jetzt erstmal dabei belassen, da die Temperaturen gut sind.
Nur sollte ich über 52°C kommen werde ich es mal mit diesen Pads versuchen.

Weißt du zufällig welche Größe für die GPU gut wäre? Gehe mal davon aus das 30x30 ausreichen würden, denn ich habe jetzt die GPU dazu nicht ausgemessen.


----------



## Ampre (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für ryzen ist es etws mehr. Am besten 40x40 kaufen und dann so zuschneiden das man 2 mm Rand vom CPU sieht. Das Geheimniss der Pads ist der Anpressdruck. Der Anpressruck sollte da am höchsten sein wo der Hotspot ist. 

Wenn man jetzt eine Pad nimmt was so groß ist wie die Cpu wird das Pad nur über die steifen Ränder gepresst, und in der mitte wo die wärme anfällt weniger. 

Ich hatte 87°C bei 40x40 und 85°C bei 30x30 und auch 85° bei ca 33x33. Ich hab es etwas größer gelassen weil man ja nie weiß wenn sich die Last mal ändert ob sich der Hotspot verschiebt.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir geht es nur um die GPU, am Prozessor passt es gut mit LM was ich darunter habe und selbst wenn werde ich da nur normale WLP verwenden. Ich habe auch kein AMD verbaut, sondern ein Intel. 

Der Hotspot liegt beim 9900K unter dem Silizium mittig...


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der TU104 ist ~545mm² groß und halbwegs quadratisch, das macht ~23,3mm Kantenlänge. Du wirst die Teile also ohnehin zuschneiden müssen, Graphitpads sind leitfähig, oder du isolierst die Umgebung wieder ab. Allerdings haben die Teile eine recht schlechte Wärmeleitfähigkeit im Vergleich zu einer dünnen Schicht Paste, gerade bei Gpus mit im Verhältnis zum Cpuheatspreader hoher Energiedichte kann der Nachteil nicht unerheblich sein, am Ende hast du dann konstant schlechte Temperaturen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, danke für deine Infos dazu.

Ich werde es ehe momentan dabei belassen, denn momentan sind meine Temperaturen nicht heißer als 46°C und selbst wenn ich mal 5°C wärmer werde kann ich damit leben. Letztens als meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr lief habe ich es verflucht wegen den paar Grad alles wieder zerlegt zu haben. Aber ich hatte alles korrekt ausgetauscht und am ende sogar noch neue Pads drauf gemacht.

EDIT: 

Aber vielleicht lag es an der günstigem Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste von Alphacool was ich drauf hatte, denn mit der "CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra" habe ich Grunde immer gute Ergebnisse beim Köpfen gehabt und auch bei meinem Monoblock Kühler macht sie sich jetzt nach 9 Monate immer noch sehr gut. Vielleicht war es auch etwas zu wenig was ich aufgetragen hatte. Nur da ich auch den Kühler damit bestrichen habe dürfte nicht zu wenig drauf gewesen sein.

EDIT:

Habe soeben wieder eine Runde gespielt und die Temperaturen sind soweit alle sehr gut.
Daher werde ich jetzt erstmal nichts mehr dran was machen.


----------



## ursmii (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> .





Sinusspass schrieb:


> .



ws meint ihr zu   _Alphacool Eisschicht Ultra Soft Wärmeleitpad 3W/mk 100x100x0,5mm_   .
das pad soll ja sehr soft sein. 
lässt sich das 0.5mm pad genügend dünn quetschen und wirkt es besser als die 0.16mm dicken graphitpads (farnell) ???
igor lehnt dies ja ab, aber vielleicht hat es ja schon jemad trotzdem ausprobiert ???


bei farnell findet sich 100ym oder dünnere graphitfolie mit einer kapazität von >700W/m.K. allerdings hab ich auf die schnelle keine geeignete grösse gefunden


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Igor hat damit schon recht, in der Praxis ist so ein weiches Wärmeleitpad die beste Lösung.

Natürlich sind Graphitpads in der Theorie deutlich leistungsfähiger, da gibts aber Probleme über Probleme in der Praxis. Zum einen sind die Dinger leitfähig, das mag auf dem Vram wurscht sein, auf Vrms oder oder Backplate überbrückt es aber viele Bauteile und schließt somit unterschiedliche Kontakte kurz -> nicht gut.
Dann sind die Dinger kein Stück klebrig, hört sich vielleicht unnötig an, aber die haften überhaupt nicht an einer Oberfläche. Industriell mag sowas zu verbauen sein, Maschinen können das besser, Menschen eher nicht, die Pads rutschen einfach von den Bauteilen, sobald sie angestoßen sind, man bekommt einfach nicht alle Pads gleichzeitig auf die Komponenten, während man den Kühler montiert (ich habs zumindest nicht geschafft, hatte auch mal so einen Versuch für den Vram meiner ti´s).
Dann ist die Schichtdicke einfach zu niedrig. Man benutzt Pads dazu, um größere Abstände zu überbrücken, für 100µm reicht Paste und Anpressdruck, viel dünner ist eine Schicht Paste sowieso nicht.
Am Ende hat man dann, wenn man ausreichend dicke Pads drauf hat, eine etwas zu dicke Schicht, und anders als normale Wärmeleitpads verformt sich Graphit nicht so leicht, du wirst also mit gewissem Druck auf den Komponenten rechnen müssen.
Wenn es um die Verwendung auf der GPU oder einem Heatspreader geht, die Wärmeleitfähigkeit klingt fast zu gut, aber es wäre einen Test wert, wenn man es in so dünner Schichtdicke bekommt. Andererseits, mit Flüssigmetall hat man ohnehin kaum Wärmewiderstand, und mit guter Wärmeleitpaste auch nicht so viel.

Und genau da setzt das weiche Pad an. Da kann man sogar eine Nummer größer wählen, das Pad wird sich einfach verformen und sich zum freien Bereich hin ausbreiten, ohne mechanische Spannung zu verursachen. Am Ende hat man damit sogar eine geringere Schichtdicke und damit eine sehr gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit, natürlich wäre bei entsprechender Schichtdicke Graphit wesentlich besser, allerdings ist das Kunststoffgehäuse von Vram und Mosfet ein so großer Wärmewiderstand, dass es auch nicht so viel bringt. Das Hauptvorteil des weichen Pads liegt einfach in der idealen Verteilung und somit dem vollständigen Kontakt, das macht es gerade bei unebenen Bereichen so gut.


----------



## Ampre (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nein reine Graphit Folie bringt nichts. Da sie nur in eine Raumrichtung leitet. Was kontraproduktiv ist wenn du nur punktuelle Hizequellen hast.

IC Cooling Graphite Pad im Test: Graphitfolie und -pad gegen Waermeleitpaste - ComputerBase

Zur Verformung, das Graphit Pad verformt sich sehr leicht. Man hat den Abdruck vom Fingernagel gesehen ohne das ich zugedrückt habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gerade bei punktuellen Hitzequellen würde man damit theoretisch ja einen Vorteil haben. Praktisch sind das aber trotzdem zu viele Schichten, schon klar.
Bei den Graphitpads von Thermal Grizzly, die ich hier rumliegen habe, hat man auch leicht Abdrücke gesehen, unter Druck verformt hat sich da eher wenig im Vergleich zu normalen Pads.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die neuen Wärmeleitpads von Alphacool finde ich auch sehr gut für VRam und Spannungswandler, aber die sind mir einfach viel zu teuer. Denn ich müsste 0,5mm für die VRam haben und für den Rest 1,0mm. Ich müsste also um die 30 Euro ausgeben. Von EK kosten mich die Pads als Beispiel nur an die 10-15 Euro und die Temperaturen sind damit auch ausreichend gedeckt.

In diesem Sinn... wären die Pads günstiger würde ich sie auch gerne verbauen und bevorzugen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wärmeleitpads ist mir der Hersteller egal, was ich wichtig finde ist, mindestens 9W/mK haben oder höher. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ampre (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Gerade bei punktuellen Hitzequellen würde man damit theoretisch ja einen Vorteil haben. Praktisch sind das aber trotzdem zu viele Schichten, schon klar.
> Bei den Graphitpads von Thermal Grizzly, die ich hier rumliegen habe, hat man auch leicht Abdrücke gesehen, unter Druck verformt hat sich da eher wenig im Vergleich zu normalen Pads.



Nein das ist kein Vorteil weil über den kleinen Punkt die wärme nur schlecht auf den Kühler abgeben werden kann. Es ist besser wenn die Paste oder Pad das verteilt.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Na, gerade dafür wäre eine gute horizontale Wärmeleitung doch praktisch, oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?
Damit hätte man ja die Wärme gleichmäßig über die ganze Fläche des Pads verteilt, auch wenn es am Ende an der vertikalen Leitung scheitert.


----------



## Ampre (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Wärmeleitung bei reinem Graphit ist aber nur Vertikal. Du machst also nichts anderes als den Headspreader nach obern zu verlegen. Was folgich nichts bringt auser ein etwas besseren Kontakt.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, ich hab nicht richtig aufgepasst. Graphenfolie und Graphitfolie verwechselt.
Wenn man nur vertikale Wärmeleitung hat, bringt das natürlich nichts, mit starker horizontaler Wärmeleitung durch Graphen hätte man wohl seine Vorteile, auch wenn die Nachteile der vertikalen Leitung diese wohl weitesgehend aufheben. Dennoch, richtig angewandt sollte sich damit bei heutigen Chips mit hoher Energiedichte ein Vorteil erzielen lassen können, denke ich (ohne es zu wissen).


----------



## ursmii (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Igor hat damit schon recht, in der Praxis ist so ein weiches Wärmeleitpad die beste Lösung.
> 
> Natürlich sind Graphitpads in der Theorie deutlich leistungsfähiger, da gibts aber Probleme über Probleme in der Praxis. Zum einen sind die Dinger leitfähig, das mag auf dem Vram wurscht sein, auf Vrms oder oder Backplate überbrückt es aber viele Bauteile und schließt somit unterschiedliche Kontakte kurz -> nicht gut.
> Dann sind die Dinger kein Stück klebrig, hört sich vielleicht unnötig an, aber die haften überhaupt nicht an einer Oberfläche. Industriell mag sowas zu verbauen sein, Maschinen können das besser, Menschen eher nicht, die Pads rutschen einfach von den Bauteilen, sobald sie angestoßen sind, man bekommt einfach nicht alle Pads gleichzeitig auf die Komponenten, während man den Kühler montiert (ich habs zumindest nicht geschafft, hatte auch mal so einen Versuch für den Vram meiner ti´s).
> ...





Ampre schrieb:


> Nein reine Graphit Folie bringt nichts. Da sie nur in eine Raumrichtung leitet. Was kontraproduktiv ist wenn du nur punktuelle Hizequellen hast.
> 
> IC Cooling Graphite Pad im Test: Graphitfolie und -pad gegen Waermeleitpaste - ComputerBase
> 
> Zur Verformung, das Graphit Pad verformt sich sehr leicht. Man hat den Abdruck vom Fingernagel gesehen ohne das ich zugedrückt habe.




_danke für eure infos_.
@Ampere: danke für den interessanten artikel. spannend, dass die dinger besser horizontal leiten. da sollte "man" doch anders schichten 
@Sinusspass:  ich dachte schon über die verwendung auf der GPU resp CPU nach. die verwendung um höhen und spalten auszugleichen hat igor ja sehr gut geyoutubed.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wärmeleitpads auf Cpu und Gpu sind -sorry- einfach Blödsinn. Wärmeleitpaste gibt dir etwa 0,1mm Schichtdicke, Pads gibt es erst in dicker. Wenn man über Graphitpads nachdenkt, kann man es noch irgendwie begründen, wird aber immer schlechtere Temperaturen als mit Paste haben, je nach Energiedichte erheblich schlechtere. Silikonpads einzusetzen ist noch unsinnger, zum einen sind sie viel dicker, zum anderen ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit im Vergleich zu Graphit einfach schlecht. Am Ende hast du dann einen ziemlich starken Wärmewiderstand. Was bei der Verwendung von Graphitpads auch noch zum Problem wird, ist, dass sie leitfähig sind, du musst also die Kontakte um die Gpu rum abisolieren. Ein gutes Beispiel wie viel besser Paste zu Pads ist, ist der Test zum Kryografics Next, wo allein durch Paste statt Pads auf dem Vram ~30% bessere Temperaturen erreicht werden. Dabei hat Vram eigentlich keine hohe Energiedichte und durch das Kunststoffgehäuse einen verhältnismäßig hohen Wärmewiderstand, sodass Paste hier nicht ihre volle Wirkung entfalten kann. 
Igor hat auch mal einen Artikel geschrieben, wo er alles mal durchgerechnet hat (bin zu faul, ihn rauszusuchen) und anhand der Formeln kann man das eigentlich recht leicht selbst berechnen.


----------



## Ampre (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich war jetzt ganz froh das ich ein Pad hatte. Die CPU machte Probleme und zwar Hitzeprobleme. Dachte erst die Paste ist falsch aufgetraben, aber mit dem Ped war ich mir sicher alles richtig gemacht zu haben als Kontrolle. Problem war wohl eher die schlechte CPU und hab sie dan zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also lag es weder an Paste noch Pad, sondern an der Cpu. 
Abgesehen davon, auf der Cpu mag das ohne große Verluste gehen, der Heatspreader ist recht groß und die Wärmemenge gering, bei der Gpu sieht das anders aus. Die Energiedichte ist bei Gpus meistens deutlich höher, da muss man durch die schlechteren Wärmeleiteigenschaften des Pads gegenüber Paste/LM Abstriche machen.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



ursmii schrieb:


> und womit hast Du den Monitor gemacht ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Display ist ein RaspberryPi Display für 35€: Fuer Raspberry Pi 4 Bildschirm, kapazitiver 5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Und die Software, die das anzeigt, ist die Aquacomputer Aquasuit. Allerdings werde ich das ändern. Denn die Anzeige kostet enorm Leistung. In manchen Benchmarkt über 10%. Das Problem ist die Darstellung auf dem Desktop (das Display ist als "erweiterer Desktop" eingebunden), was offenbar aus technischen Gründen Ressourcen frisst (in einem Fenster ist der Verbrauch ungleich geringer). 

Ich werde das wieder wie früher machen: Die AIDA64 eine HTML Seite rendern lassen, die dann in einem Browser angezeigt wird. Das kostet so gut wie keine Performance. Aber die Seite zu erstellen, ist ein ziemlicher Aufwand. Wenn ich das fertig habe, werde ich das wieder hier posten


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe das ganze bei mir so realisiert, also oben als Randleiste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostet auch nicht so viel Prozessorleistung.
Aber mit so ein Display ist es natürlich auch was feines.


----------



## CoLuxe (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquasuite kann meines Wissens Sensordaten über die Cloud bereitstellen.
Dann könntest du doch einfach auf einem Pi die Aquasuite laufen lassen, die dir die Sensordaten der Aquasuite vom PC anzeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist schon einiges dabei worauf man zugreifen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und lasse ich HWInfo noch laufen kommen noch einige dazu.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aquasuit kann auf die Daten von AIDA und HWInfo zugreifen, andersherum kann aber auch AIDA auf die Daten von der Aquasuite zugreifen. 

AIDA selbst kann als WebServer laufen, auf dem man dann eine Übersichtsseite anzeigen lassen kann. Das nutze ich schon seit Jahren für meinen alten Build, das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ja, ist sehr bunt. Damals bin ich voll auf Transparent-Effekte abgefahren  ). 

Das Problem an AIDA ist halt, dass man ungleich viel mehr Zeit investieren muss, eine brauchbare Monitor-Oberfläche hinzubekommen. Die neue wird auch weitaus weniger Aufwendig. 

Man kann die AIDA Seite dann übrigens auch ganz einfach über einen externen Browser (also Raspberry oder so) anzeigen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Aquasuit kann auf die Daten von AIDA und HWInfo zugreifen, andersherum kann aber auch AIDA auf die Daten von der Aquasuite zugreifen.


Geht auch mit HWInfo. 

Ich nutze aus HWInfo auch oft das OSD um mir bestimmte Daten in Games zusammen mit dem Afterburner anzeigen zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Dann könntest du doch einfach auf einem Pi die Aquasuite laufen lassen, die dir die Sensordaten der Aquasuite vom PC anzeigt.



Wäre mir neu das die AquaSuit auf Linux läuft....


----------



## CoLuxe (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu das die AquaSuit auf Linux läuft....


Das war mir gar nicht bewusst.
Müsste man mal mit Wine ausprobieren.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Das war mir gar nicht bewusst.
> Müsste man mal mit Wine ausprobieren.



Ich weiß nicht wie sich die Codebasis von der neuen X serie zur alten Aquasuite geändert hat, aber  ich hab diese vor Jahren nicht mit Wine und anderen Emulationen zum Laufen gebracht.
 In einer vm die Windows basiert ist, da geht es.Für mich die optimale Lösung:
 Man bindet ein Vison per Aquabus in das System ein und übergibt dort die wichtigsten Daten (AGB Temp, DF usw) Da ist man komplett Software unabhängig. Wenn man jedoch etwas einstellen möchte dann bleibt einem nur Windows oder eine VM übrig.

PS:Ich bin heil froh, dass ich office 2010 mit wine, halbwegs stabil lauffähig habe.......



Oozy schrieb:


> Hast du die 5700 XT zuerst mit dem Luftkühler  getestet, bevor du den Wasserkühler montiert hast? Aber gut zu hören,  dass es jetzt immerhin funktioniert, auch wenn du mit den Temperaturen  noch nicht so zufrieden bist. Welchen Radi hast du denn verbaut?



 Ich habe keinen Lükutest der 5700Xt unterzogen, aber das nicht booten war definitiv ein MB Problem.Fläche ist kein Thema  - Siehe Sig….
 Ich hab den Bios beep bekommen nur das Auorus Bild ist einfach staatisch angezeigt worden……...Bis jetzt funktioniert diese ja ohne Probleme, hat jetzt mehrere Stunden Tombraider 2018 und BF5 hinter sich und keine Abstürze oder der Gleichen. Das einzige warum die Temperaturen nicht so optimal sein könnten. Die Wärmeleitpads von Alphacool, waren für meinen geschmack schon eher Dicker und über die Wärmeleitfähigkeit geben die hier leider keine Angabe.....  
 Ich hab leider auch keine Referenz wie warm eine 5700Xt unter Wasser nun werden soll? Hab nur ein Video von der8auer wo er eine Werkseitig gebinte 5700XT „Liquide Devel“ richtig hart testet.
 Nur von den Furmark temps bzw 3dmark Temps bin ich schon recht weit weg…...


----------



## chaotium (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aquasuite hat auch nen webserver


----------



## Oozy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mir kurz wer sagen, wie ich die 180-230 mm Blende montiere? Ist das selbsterklärend? Ich werde das die nächsten paar Tage in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Kann mir kurz wer sagen, wie ich die 180-230 mm Blende montiere? Ist das selbsterklärend? Ich werde das die nächsten paar Tage in Angriff nehmen.



Ich würde da zuerst die Lüffis drauf packen und dann das gesamte Teil auf den MoRa schrauben. 
Durch die "Lippen" auf der Ober- und Unterkante wird man die wohl nur um 180° verdreht drauf bringen, wobei das dann egal sein müsste, immerhin sieht das alles sehr symmetrisch aus.


----------



## Grestorn (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Aquasuite hat auch nen webserver



Der kann aber nicht im Ansatz so frei konfiguriert werden. Und es ist auch nicht die Aquasuite selbst, sondern ein Cloud-Service, in den Du Deine Daten hochlädst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe das mit einen 3. Bildschirm, HWInfo, MSI Afterburner und als Anzeige Rainmeter.
Hier ein Bild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich würde da zuerst die Lüffis drauf packen und dann das gesamte Teil auf den MoRa schrauben.
> Durch die "Lippen" auf der Ober- und Unterkante wird man die wohl nur um 180° verdreht drauf bringen, wobei das dann egal sein müsste, immerhin sieht das alles sehr symmetrisch aus.



Vielen Dank, hat geklappt.

Noch ne Frage bzgl. Aquaero: ich habe folgende Geräte, die ich an mein aquaero 5 LT anschliessen will:

AC D5 Pumpe (die alte)
AC High Flow Sensor
AC Calitemp Sensor
AC Splitty

Wie schliesse ich das an? Brauche ich da irgendwelche Y-Kabel?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

AC Calitemp Sensor wird am Aquabus angeschlossen und der Durchflusssensor auch.
Dazu gibt es ein Splitter der aufgesteckt wird.
Aquacomputer aquabus X4 fuer aquaero 5/6 | Steuergeraete | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die Pumpe wird einfach an ein Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen.
Sofern überhaupt vom Kabel her möglich. Ansonsten auf Drehzahl einstellen und gut ist, da eine Pumpe nicht geregelt werden muss.


----------



## Oozy (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> AC Calitemp Sensor wird am Aquabus angeschlossen und der Durchflusssensor auch.
> Dazu gibt es ein Splitter der aufgesteckt wird.
> Aquacomputer aquabus X4 fuer aquaero 5/6 | Steuergeraete | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


Danke, demfall werde ich mir den Splitter noch bestellen.



> Die Pumpe wird einfach an ein Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen.
> Sofern überhaupt vom Kabel her möglich. Ansonsten auf Drehzahl einstellen und gut ist, da eine Pumpe nicht geregelt werden muss.


Meine Pumpe (AC D5 PWM) kann ja via PWM gesteuert werden. Die vier PWM-Noctua Lüfter möchte ich auch über das aquaero regeln; dieses hat aber lediglich einen PWM-Anschluss. Wie mache ich das dann?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Aquaero 5 hat nur einen PWM Anschluss, dann wirst du nur dieses dazu verwenden können.
Das 6er Modell hätte halt 4x PWM was der 5er halt nicht hat. Die Lüfter können da nur per Spannung gesteuert werden.


----------



## Oozy (2. Januar 2020)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Aquaero 5 hat nur einen PWM Anschluss, dann wirst du nur dieses dazu verwenden können.
> Das 6er Modell hätte halt 4x PWM was der 5er halt nicht hat. Die Lüfter können da nur per Spannung gesteuert werden.



Kann ich die PWM-Lüfter auch via Spannung regeln? Wahrscheinlich laufen die PWM-Lüfter dann mt der vollen Drehzahl, oder? Das würden für einen Aquaero 6 LT sprechen . 

Noch etwas: ich habe Schläuche von Watercool (EPDM) und EK (ZMT), die Anschlüsse sind von Barrow oder Alphacool. Ich habe extrem Mühe, die Überwurfmutter ganz anzuziehen. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich kannst du Pwmlüfter auch über Spannung regeln, Pwm vereinfacht das alles nur, weil man einfach ein Steuersignal statt einer aufwendigen Spannungsregelung braucht.

Bei Zmt ist es völlig normal, dass das Fitting nicht komplett zugeschraubt werden kann, das ist aber kein Problem, dicht ist es bereits, wenn der Schlauch nur draufsteckt, die Überwurfmutter fixiert nur und muss dazu nicht zwingend komplett zugedreht sein; bei Watercool Epdm sollte man die Fittinge allerdings vollständig zudrehen können.


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich weiß, eine absolut blöde Frage, aber weil ich mal was anderes gelesen habe und nur sichergehen mag (da 1. WaKü): Wenn in der Betriebsanleitung der Pumpe Medientemperatur: 0 bis 50°C steht, heißt das, dass das Wasser maximal 50 Grad werden darf - ich hab nämlich mal gelesen, dass bei WaKü allgemein gilt: Maximal 40°C, darüber wird die Kühlung obsolet?!


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die 50°C beziehen sich hierzu auf die Pumpe selbst und bei den 40°C ist es so das sich alles was darüber liegt sich nicht mehr so richtig lohnt. 

Denn bedenken musst du das du ja auf Wasserkühlung umsteigst um bessere Temperaturen zu erreichen und vielleicht auch etwas leiser zu werden und alles ab 40°C macht die Kühlung zu nichte, da du zum einem Lüfter schnell laufen lassen musst und sich die Temperatur der Komponenten auch von der Wassertemperatur abhängig sind.

Dadurch hast du am ende dann viel Geld ausgegeben und hast bis auf die Optik keine richtigen Vorteile gegenüber eines Luft gekühltes System.


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die 50°C beziehen sich hierzu auf die Pumpe selbst und bei den 40°C ist es so das sich alles was darüber liegt sich nicht mehr so richtig lohnt.
> 
> Denn bedenken musst du das du ja auf Wasserkühlung umsteigst um bessere Temperaturen zu erreichen und vielleicht auch etwas leiser zu werden und alles ab 40°C macht die Kühlung zu nichte, da du zum einem Lüfter schnell laufen lassen musst und sich die Temperatur der Komponenten auch von der Wassertemperatur abhängig sind.
> 
> Dadurch hast du am ende dann viel Geld ausgegeben und hast bis auf die Optik keine richtigen Vorteile gegenüber eines Luft gekühltes System.



Ok danke. Muss mal ausloten, bis wohin die Temperaturen gehen. Jetzt auf Silent (sprich normales "surren", dass ich weiß, dass der PC an ist) hab ich 38°C gehabt nach 20min The Witcher 3 mit angepassten Settings (Verbrauch GPU war cirka 200 Watt)


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Temperaturen bestimmst du immer mit deinen Lüfter, um so kühler das Wasser um so schneller müssen sie laufen, um so langsamer sie laufen um so wärmer wird die Wassertemperatur.

Bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur wirst du noch ein Delta zur CPU und GPU Temperatur haben und ändert sich die Wassertemperatur, ändern sich auch diese Temperaturen mit nach oben oder nach unten.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen bestimmst du immer mit deinen Lüfter, um so kühler das Wasser um so schneller müssen sie laufen, um so langsamer sie laufen um so wärmer wird die Wassertemperatur.
> 
> Bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur wirst du noch ein Delta zur CPU und GPU Temperatur haben und ändert sich die Wassertemperatur, ändern sich auch diese Temperaturen mit nach oben oder nach unten.



Die Lüfter sind sehr auf Silent getrimmt. Als ich dann später am Abend noch einmal ein Run gemacht habe, ging die Temperatur nur mehr auf 36°C. Ich schau mir das mal genauer an, wenn ich vielleicht auch viel die CPU stresse, Temperaturwarnung ist aber mal mit 41°C eingegeben, damit ich nichts übersehe.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich weiß, eine absolut blöde Frage, aber weil ich mal was anderes gelesen habe und nur sichergehen mag (da 1. WaKü): Wenn in der Betriebsanleitung der Pumpe Medientemperatur: 0 bis 50°C steht, heißt das, dass das Wasser maximal 50 Grad werden darf - ich hab nämlich mal gelesen, dass bei WaKü allgemein gilt: Maximal 40°C, darüber wird die Kühlung obsolet?!



Der letzte Satz galt früher für Festplattenkühlungen, die sonst eher zu Festplattenheizungen geworden wären. Aber bei CPU und GPU kann man, wenn es einem primär um Lautheit und nicht um Temperatur geht, auch weiter hoch gehen. Vorsicht aber: PVC-Schläuche fangen bei 40-45 °C oft an, vermehrt Weichmacher freizusetzen und auch andere Materialien werden deutlich weicher.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der letzte Satz galt früher für Festplattenkühlungen, die sonst eher zu Festplattenheizungen geworden wären. Aber bei CPU und GPU kann man, wenn es einem primär um Lautheit und nicht um Temperatur geht, auch weiter hoch gehen. Vorsicht aber: PVC-Schläuche fangen bei 40-45 °C oft an, vermehrt Weichmacher freizusetzen und auch andere Materialien werden deutlich weicher.



Ok, danke für die Aufklärung - wieder was dazu gelernt. Das mit den Schläuchen merk ich mir mal, an das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. (Sind klare PVC-Schläuche, laut Produktseite bis 60°C spezifiziert - wobei sich das sicher nicht auf die Weichmacher bezieht)


Edit: Ganz andere Frage: Was ist wohl in euren Augen der Performance Unterschied, wenn 2 von 9 Lüftern SilentWings3 sind und man diese 2 gegen Noctua Lüfter austauschen würde? Die 7 anderen Lüfter sind Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax (damit man den Farbunterschied nicht sieht).


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also man sollte drauf achten, dass bei hohen Temps so ab 60 passieren kann, dass die Schläuche sich ausdehen und dann undicht werden an den Fittingen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

60° ist schon brutal. Meine Kühlung ist ja durchaus am unteren Limit angesiedelt mit nur einem 420er für eine 3950x und 2080Ti. Trotzdem wird das Wasser nicht wärmer als 44° im absoluten Maximum des Kreislaufs (direkt nach der GPU). Im Radiator selbst wird es nicht wärmer als 41°. Und das finde ich schon sehr viel.


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Och ich hatte schon 70 Grad Wasser Temperatur XD


----------



## Patrick_87 (3. Januar 2020)

****""": WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Och ich hatte schon 70 Grad Wasser Temperatur XD



70 Grad Wassertemratur ?? 
Da wäre Ich aber vorsichtig, denn  für die Pumpe ist das schon viel zu viel. Auch die  Schläuche könnten dadurch schnell nachgeben.

Überlegt mal 70 Grad , Da fehlt ja nicht mehr viel bis es kocht ..


----------



## SnaxeX (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab jetzt noch einmal nen Run gemacht bei angenehmen Zimmertemperaturen - 38,65°C war dann das worauf es sich eingebendelt hat. Hat hier irgendjemand ne Ahnung, was es cirka bringen könnte, die letzten zwei SilentWings3 gegen zwei Noctua Fans auszutauschen oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld? Sind immerhin 50€ und die 7 anderen Lüfter sind ja Noctua.


----------



## claster17 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kommst günstiger weg, wenn du den Rahmen der SW3 mit Klebeband oder so abdichtest.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt noch einmal nen Run gemacht bei angenehmen Zimmertemperaturen - 38,65°C war dann das worauf es sich eingebendelt hat. Hat hier irgendjemand ne Ahnung, was es cirka bringen könnte, die letzten zwei SilentWings3 gegen zwei Noctua Fans auszutauschen oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld? Sind immerhin 50€ und die 7 anderen Lüfter sind ja Noctua.



Mehr Radiatorfäche würde ich mal sagen.
Je mehr man hat, desto weniger müssen die Lüfter arbeiten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Also man sollte drauf achten, dass bei hohen Temps so ab 60 passieren kann, dass die Schläuche sich ausdehen und dann undicht werden an den Fittingen.



Wenn die Schläuche bei Raumtemperatur fest in Verschraubungen sitzen, sollte das System auch bei 60 °C dicht bleiben. Der Schlauch wird schließlich von der Überwurfmutter gehalten, nicht von seiner Eigenspannung. Ungesicherte Tüllen kriegen dann aber ein Problem. Aufpassen muss man aber bei den Biegeradien, bei 50 °C leistet der Schlauch weniger Widerstand als bei 25 °C.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe solche hohen Temperaturen etwas skeptisch an, denn auch die Dichtungen werden weicher und sitzt so ein Anschluss oder Block nicht richtig fest können die schon undicht werden. Wir haben ja auch schon Kühlblöcke in Themen gesehen die aus der Dichtung raus gelaufen sind und solche Themen sind besonder im Hochsommer im Forum zu finden.


----------



## Oozy (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> AC Calitemp Sensor wird am Aquabus angeschlossen und der Durchflusssensor auch.
> Dazu gibt es ein Splitter der aufgesteckt wird.
> Aquacomputer aquabus X4 fuer aquaero 5/6 | Steuergeraete | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



Das aquaero 6 LT kann ich voraussichtlich morgen abholen. Du hast ja geschrieben, dass ich meine Pumpe dann an einem PWM-Anschluss betreiben kann. Da ich aber diese AC D5 PWM Pumpe habe, frage ich mich, ob ich die nicht am aquabus high Sensor anschliessen muss?

Edit: Offenbar muss ich die Pumpe (Produktnummer 41105) gemäss diesem Beitrag tatsächlich an einen PWM-Anschluss anschliessen.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bei Zmt ist es völlig normal, dass das Fitting nicht komplett zugeschraubt werden kann, das ist aber kein Problem, dicht ist es bereits, wenn der Schlauch nur draufsteckt, die Überwurfmutter fixiert nur und muss dazu nicht zwingend komplett zugedreht sein; bei Watercool Epdm sollte man die Fittinge allerdings vollständig zudrehen können.


Mit bisschen Spucke habe ich auch die EK ZMT fast immer ganz zugedreht bekommen. Braucht ein wenig Kraft, aber ich musste nicht mit der Rohrzange nachhelfen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass das grundsätzlich auch ohne Überwurfmutter dicht sein sollte.

Noch was: In der Anleitung des aquaero 6 LT steht auf Seite 62 folgendes: 


> Die maximale Strombelastbarkeit jedes Ausgangs beträgt unabhängig von der Ausgangsspannung 2,5 A (entspricht 30 W bei 12 V). Bei Übertemperatur der Elektronik werden die Ausgänge automatisch abgeschaltet und nach Abkühlen automatisch neu gestartet. Bei Überschreitung von 3 A wird der Ausgang dauerhaft ausgeschaltet.



Noctua gibt für die NF A20 PWM auf der Website an, dass diese maximal 0.08 A brauchen. Daher kann ich die vier NF A20 PWM problemlos mit einem 4:1-Y-Kabel an einen PWM-Anschluss anhängen? Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## claster17 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Noctua gibt für die NF A20 PWM auf der Website an, dass diese maximal 0.08 A brauchen. Daher kann ich die vier NF A20 PWM problemlos mit einem 4:1-Y-Kabel an einen PWM-Anschluss anhängen? Oder habe ich da was übersehen?



Geht problemlos. Hab vier NF-A20 PWM mit insgesamt drei Y-Kabeln (die bei den Lüftern dabei waren) und insgesamt 2m Verlängerung an einem PWM-Anschluss des 6 LT angeschlossen.


----------



## Oozy (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Geht problemlos. Hab vier NF-A20 PWM mit insgesamt drei Y-Kabeln (die bei den Lüftern dabei waren) und insgesamt 2m Verlängerung an einem PWM-Anschluss des 6 LT angeschlossen.



Alles klar, dann werde ich das einfach an einen Anschluss anhängen.


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich fahr ja nicht mit absicht 70 Grad Wassertemp, bei mir hat sich durch das versetzten ein Stecke etwas gelöst und die Lüfter hatten keine Spannung mehr. Da ich ja ein riesen Radi habe merke ich nicht sofort dass was faul ist mit den Temps.


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sehe solche hohen Temperaturen etwas skeptisch an, denn auch die Dichtungen werden weicher und sitzt so ein Anschluss oder Block nicht richtig fest können die schon undicht werden. Wir haben ja auch schon Kühlblöcke in Themen gesehen die aus der Dichtung raus gelaufen sind und solche Themen sind besonder im Hochsommer im Forum zu finden.



Mhm gut zu wissen. Das einzige was mir an sich Sorgen macht, ist der Top Radiator bzw. die linke Dichtung. Beim Montieren hab ich den reingedreht und visuell ist der komplett drinnen, aber er wollte sich trotzdem weiter drehen und der Radiator hat dann geknirscht. Hab es darauf gelassen und momentan schaut es dicht aus. Würdest du sagen, dass da die Öffnung nicht perfekt war oder was könnte das Knirschen das Problem gewesen sein?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Zum knirschen kann ich nichts beitragen, aber wenn du Handfest eingedreht hast und du kein Punkt spürst das du nicht weiter fest drehen kannst dann sieht es fürs Gewinde schlecht aus. Mit Werkzeug darf man da nicht dran gehen, denn da geht schnell das Gewinde und auch die Dichtung kaputt. Ich habe je nach Situation auch schon Werkzeug verwendet, aber nur dann wenn ich nicht richtig dran komme und dann wirklich nur mit sehr sehr sehr viel Gefühl als würde ich von Hand fest schrauben. 

Hatte mal eine Grafikkarte da hatte ich das gleiche mit einem Gewinde davon.
Die Grafikkarte war sogar nagelneu. Die Grafikkarte hatte ich 1 Jahr lang und es hielt auch dicht, aber ein gutes Gefühl dabei hatte ich dennoch nicht. Denn es kann immer sein das es irgendwann undicht wird. Am ende habe ich das Terminal der Grafikkarte ausgetauscht und am Terminal merkte ich direkt das hier das Gewinde gut war.

Ich kann dir daher nichts anraten, es ist halt so das eine gewisse Gefahr bestehen wird und das einzige wäre ein neuer Radiator, denn ich denke nicht das du da groß was machen kannst. Aber vielleicht hat da jemand anderes ein Tipp was du da noch machen kannst.

Schau dir aber dein Anschluss dazu an, vielleicht liegt es auch am Gewinde des Anschluss.


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zum knirschen kann ich nichts beitragen, aber wenn du Handfest eingedreht hast und du kein Punkt spürst das du nicht weiter fest drehen kannst dann sieht es fürs Gewinde schlecht aus. Mit Werkzeug darf man da nicht dran gehen, denn da geht schnell das Gewinde und auch die Dichtung kaputt. Ich habe je nach Situation auch schon Werkzeug verwendet, aber nur dann wenn ich nicht richtig dran komme und dann wirklich nur mit sehr sehr sehr viel Gefühl als würde ich von Hand fest schrauben.
> 
> Hatte mal eine Grafikkarte da hatte ich das gleiche mit einem Gewinde davon.
> Die Grafikkarte war sogar nagelneu. Die Grafikkarte hatte ich 1 Jahr lang und es hielt auch dicht, aber ein gutes Gefühl dabei hatte ich dennoch nicht. Denn es kann immer sein das es irgendwann undicht wird. Am ende habe ich das Terminal der Grafikkarte ausgetauscht und am Terminal merkte ich direkt das hier das Gewinde gut war.
> ...



An sich hätte der Punkt gefühlt früher kommen bzw. hab ich mich dann nicht mehr getraut weiter zu drehen - hab dann noch ne halbe Umdrehung gemacht, um zu schauen ob er kommt - das war dann nicht, dann hab ichs gelassen. Dasselbe beim unteren Anschluss von der Grafikkarte - hab ursprünglich den fest angezogen, Loop befüllt und dann 2 Tage später (weil ich gemerkt habe, dass sich der Anschluss an der Pumpe gelockert hat/Tropfen rauskam) auch dort noch einmal nachgedreht und da auch ein ähnliches Knirschen festgestellt. Ich lade mal Fotos hoch


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Geräusche aus der Ferne zu beurteilen sind schwer, aber meinst ja das anschrauben des Anschlusses und nicht von der Überwurfmutter? Du schraubst aber Handfest oder? Denn du kannst inkl. der Überwurfmutter den Anschuss drauf fest schrauben und dann nur mit Werkzeug beim lösen der Überwurfmutter gegenhalten damit sich der Anschluss nicht mit löst.

Das geht be EK Anschlüsse gut, da dort ein Imbusschlüssel rein passt.


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Geräusche aus der Ferne zu beurteilen sind schwer, aber meinst ja das anschrauben des Anschlusses und nicht von der Überwurfmutter? Du schraubst aber Handfest oder? Denn du kannst inkl. der Überwurfmutter den Anschuss drauf fest schrauben und dann nur mit Werkzeug beim lösen der Überwurfmutter gegenhalten damit sich der Anschluss nicht mit löst.
> 
> Das geht be EK Anschlüsse gut, da dort ein Imbusschlüssel rein passt.



Ja, mein das Anschrauben des Anschlusses, nicht der Überwurfmutter. Da sitzt alles - das Knirschen kommt auch erst am Ende, wenn quasi die Überwurfmutter fast am Ende ist. Und ich schraube alles nur handfest und ohne Werkzeuge. Einfach dass es "entspannt" fest sitzt. Ok, dann werd ich das mal Beizeiten machen...


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von Hand kannst du schon fest schrauben, denn so viel Kraft wie mit Werkzeug kannst du nicht aufbringen.


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2020)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe heute den Kreislauf fertig zusammengebaut, habe aber noch paar Probleme:

Lufttemperatur wohl so 24 Grad, Wassertemperatur ca. 25 Grad, CPU (3700X) rund 40 Grad im Idle, 50 Grad unter Last. GPU (5700 XT) im Idle 65 Grad, unter Last 100 Grad. Durchfluss ca. 110 l/h bei voller Drehzahl der D5 Pumpe.

Was ratet ihr mir?

Edit: Aussen ist ein MoRa 420 LT mit vier Noctua Lüftern angeschlossen; dazwischen sind zwei EK QDC Schnellkupplungen.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

100° für die GPU erscheint sehr hoch. Ich bin aber kein Experte für Navis. CPU ist sehr gut. 110l/h erscheinen bei voller Drehzahl etwas wenig.


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2020)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> 100° für die GPU erscheint sehr hoch. Ich bin aber kein Experte für Navis. CPU ist sehr gut. 110l/h erscheinen bei voller Drehzahl etwas wenig.



Habe meinen vorherigen Post editiert. Angeschlossen ist ein MoRa 3 420 LT mit vier Noctua Lüftern. 

Die Watercool Kühler kann man beliebig anschliessen, oder?

Edit: ich tippe stark auf einen Montagefehler. Grmpf. Kann ich die Wärmeleitpads überhaupt weiter verwenden, wenn ich den Kühler nochmals aufschraube? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich die beim Anbringen schon ein wenig verzogen habe. Aber nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich den Kühler nicht richtig montiert habe.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Da stimmt was mit dem Kühler der Grafikkarte nicht.
Die Pads kannst weiter nutzen, macht nichts aus wenn die Grafikkarte erneut zerlegt wird.
Nur die WLP solltest du neu aufbringen.

Beim Prozessor kann es normal sein, weil ein Prozessor sich schwer von einer Kühlung beeinflussen lässt.

Bei den Anschlüsse ist es nicht ganz so egal, denn der Einlass sollte der sein der direkt auf die GPU trifft und dann erst zu den Spannungswandler gelangt. Es geht zwar auch andersherum, aber halt auch mit Temperatureinfluss. CPU-Kühler haben hierzu meist auch eine Ein und Auslass bestimmt.

Am besten mal in die Anleitung dazu rein schauen.


----------



## v3nom (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde ich auch sagen das mit Sicherheit der GPU Kühler falsch sitzt.


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da stimmt was mit dem Kühler der Grafikkarte nicht.
> Die Pads kannst weiter nutzen, macht nichts aus wenn die Grafikkarte erneut zerlegt wird.
> Nur die WLP solltest du neu aufbringen.


Also auch wenn die Pads ein wenig gestreckt wurden, kann ich die problemlos ein zweites Mal verwenden?



> Beim Prozessor kann es normal sein, weil ein Prozessor sich schwer von einer Kühlung beeinflussen lässt.


Was meinst du damit? Dass die Temps bei der CPU passen?



> Bei den Anschlüsse ist es nicht ganz so egal, denn der Einlass sollte der sein der direkt auf die GPU trifft und dann erst zu den Spannungswandler gelangt. Es geht war auch andersherum, aber halt auch mit Temperatureinfluss. CPU-Kühler haben hierzu meist auch eine Ein und Auslass bestimmt.


Ich habe das so gemacht. Kann man das so machen?



> Am besten mal in die Anleitung dazu rein schauen.


Die Anleitung zum GPU-Kühler gibt nichts her, auch keine empfohlene Anschlussrichtung, nur bei der CPU.



v3nom schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen das mit Sicherheit der GPU Kühler falsch sitzt.


Ich sehe, dass ich nicht drum herum komme, den Kühler zu entfernen.

Btw: unter HWInfo wird mir die GPU nicht angezeigt, nur beim Afterburner. Das war vorher auch bei der Luftkühlung so. Afterburner zeigt mir ja nur die Core Temps an, nicht aber die Spannungswandler, oder? Wie kann ich mir die anzeigen lassen?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Also auch wenn die Pads ein wenig gestreckt wurden, kann ich die problemlos ein zweites Mal verwenden?


Wenn du dich besser fühlst kannst auch neue kaufen und verbauen, aber dann auf die stärke der Pads achten. Normalerweise macht es nichts aus, weil sich der Abstand sich nicht ändert und die Pads sollen die Wärme dadurch übertragen da sie sich anpassen und dicht anliegen. 



Oozy schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Dass die Temps bei der CPU passen?


Wieso was für Temperaturen hast du erwartet, manche andere mit Luftkühlung können nur von solchen Temperaturen träumen. Besonders weil sich die neuen Prozessoren schwer kühlen lassen. Deine Temperaturen hierzu sind sehr gut, da ist nichts einzuwenden. 



Oozy schrieb:


> Ich habe das so gemacht. Kann man das so machen?


Was hast du genau gemacht? Und was soll dieses ganze Gegenfragen, wenn du es erneut wissen willst lese doch 2x oder ein 3. mal erneut. 



Oozy schrieb:


> Die Anleitung zum GPU-Kühler gibt nichts her, auch keine empfohlene Anschlussrichtung, nur bei der CPU.


Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber ich habe jetzt nicht rein geschaut, da mir dein verbauter Kühler nicht bekannt ist. Spiel auch keine Rolle wenn man die Technik die dahinter steckt versteht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oozy schrieb:


> Ich sehe, dass ich nicht drum herum komme, den Kühler zu entfernen.


Achte darauf das die richtigen Pads verbaut sind und auch nur dort wo der Hersteller des Kühler welche bestimmt hat.



Oozy schrieb:


> : unter HWInfo wird mir die GPU nicht angezeigt, nur beim Afterburner. Das war vorher auch bei der Luftkühlung so. Afterburner zeigt mir ja nur die Core Temps an, nicht aber die Spannungswandler, oder? Wie kann ich mir die anzeigen lassen?


Bei AMD ist es mir nicht bekannt, bei meinen Nivida Grafikkarten wird nur die Temperatur der GPU angezeigt. 
Zumindest bei den 1070 und 2080er die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn du dich besser fühlst kannst auch neue kaufen und verbauen, aber dann auf die stärke der Pads achten. Normalerweise macht es nichts aus, weil sich der Abstand sich nicht ändert und die Pads sollen die Wärme dadurch übertragen da sie sich anpassen und dicht anliegen.


Okay, das ist gut zu wissen.




> Wieso was für Temperaturen hast du erwartet, manche andere mit Luftkühlung können nur von solchen Temperaturen träumen. Besonders weil sich die neuen Prozessoren schwer kühlen lassen. Deine Temperaturen hierzu sind sehr gut, da ist nichts einzuwenden.


Das wollte ich hören. Ich wusste nur nicht ganz, ob die Temperaturen passen oder nicht.




> Was hast du genau gemacht? Und was soll dieses ganze Gegenfragen, wenn du es erneut wissen willst lese doch 2x oder ein 3. mal erneut.


Sorry, ich wollte ein Bild posten, habe es dann aber vergessen. Wohl ein Akt der Verzweiflung.



> Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, aber ich habe jetzt nicht rein geschaut, da mir dein verbauter Kühler nicht bekannt ist. Spiel auch keine Rolle wenn man die Technik die dahinter steckt versteht.


Du hast völlig recht, im Handbuch steht das. Ich hatte wohl die falschen Anschlüsse gewählt. Ich habe jetzt den oben links als Input und unten rechts als Output genommen, falls das Sinn macht.


Aktuell habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem. Ich kann die Wakü nicht mehr befüllen. Wenn ich die Pumpe einschalte, höre ich sie zwar, aber der Wasserstand im AGB verändert sich nicht. Ist mir jetzt die Pumpe abgeraucht, weil die aus irgendeinem Grund Luft angesaugt hat?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Prozessor wird zwischen 95 und 100°C anfangen sich herunter zu takten und alles was darunter liegt ist unser Ziel. Denn dem Prozessor selbst ist es egal ob der nun 80°C oder nur 60°C erreicht.

Ob du die oberen oder die unteren Anschlüsse verwendest ist egal, es geht nur um den Linken und Rechten Anschluss.
Die Pumpe wird nicht kaputt sein, habe bei mir ständig das selbe Problem wenn ich ein Teil des Wassers ablasse. Ich versuche dann immer wieder das Gehäuse etwas seitlich zu neigen damit sich die Kühlflüssigkeit bewegt und auch mal die Pumpe ausschalten und neu einschalten bis irgendwann die Schwelle erreicht wird wo der Loop sich wieder in Bewegung setzt und die Pumpe richtig anläuft.

Lasse sie nur dabei nicht zu lange so laufen, damit sie nicht zu warm wird.

Was bei mir auch hilft ist das befüllen des Loops von oben(Pumpe ist dabei aber aus!!), da ich am oberen Radiator von oben verschlossene Anschlüsse habe und von dort aus fülle ich dann was ein. Wobei dieser Unterfangen schon eher die Gefahr herstellt das dir Wasser in den Rechner läuft.


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2020)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein Prozessor wird zwischen 95 und 100°C anfangen sich herunter zu takten und alles was darunter liegt ist unser Ziel. Denn dem Prozessor selbst ist es egal ob der nun 80°C oder nur 60°C erreicht.


Dass die Temperatur grundsätzlich dem Prozessor, bzw. den Bauteilen, keine all zu grosse Rolle spielt – natürlich vorausgesetzt, dass die Maximaltemperatur nicht überschritten wird –, war mir bewusst. Ich war aber nicht sicher, ob meine erreichten Werte gut sind. Aber du hast mich aufgeklärt, besten Dank.



> Ob du die oberen oder die unteren Anschlüsse verwendest ist egal, es geht nur um den Linken und Rechten Anschluss.


Links Einlass und rechts Auslass stimmt demfall? Ich habe hier ein Album hochgeladen, wie es aktuell aussieht: Imgur: The magic of the Internet



> Die Pumpe wird nicht kaputt sein, habe bei mir ständig das selbe Problem wenn ich ein Teil des Wassers ablasse. Ich versuche dann immer wieder das Gehäuse etwas seitlich zu neigen damit sich die Kühlflüssigkeit bewegt und auch mal die Pumpe ausschalten und neu einschalten bis irgendwann die Schwelle erreicht wird wo der Loop sich wieder in Bewegung setzt und die Pumpe richtig anläuft.


Du weisst gar nicht, wie du mir damit geholfen hast. Der Loop rennt wieder, zumindest der Dichtheitstest. Gehäuse + MoRa ankippen hat nach ein paar Mal Ein- und Ausschalten dazu geführt, dass die Pumpe wieder Wasser fördern konnte.

Passt mein Loop so?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Passt soweit alles und bei dir wird es ja erschwert da du nicht in die Schläuche schauen kannst. Ich sehe ja wenn meine Pumpe diese Schwierigkeiten hat wie sich das Wasser darin verhält. Das Problem ist aber dann nur beim befüllen, denn sobald alles befüllt ist läuft die Pumpe problemlos. Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um eine Kreiselpumpe und die können nicht saugen und auch kein großen Druck aufbauen und so können bestimmte Hürden manchmal schwer überwunden werden.

Bei mir ist es ein 45cm langes Rohr was von ganz nach unten nach oben zum Radiator verläuft und dann bis der vordere und der obere Radiator befüllt sind. Sobald dieser Punkt überwunden ist geht es nur noch abwärts und die Pumpe geht richtig ins Schwung über.

Ich habe dir mal gekennzeichnet wo Ein- und Ausgang sein müsste, da ich jetzt aus den Bilder nicht genau sehen konnte wo das Wasser her kommt und dann wieder abgeht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich sehe gerade das du schreibst das links rein geht und recht wieder raus geht, dann passt es.


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Passt soweit alles und bei dir wird es ja erschwert das du nicht in die Schläuche schauen kannst. Ich sehe ja wenn meine Pumpe diese Schwierigkeiten hat wie sich das Wasser darin verhält. Das Problem ist aber dann nur beim befüllen, denn sobald alles befüllt ist läuft die Pumpe problemlos. Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um eine Kreiselpumpe und die können nicht saugen und auch kein großen Druck aufbauen und so können bestimmte Hürden manchmal schwer überwunden werden.
> 
> Bei mir ist es ein 45cm langes Rohr was von ganz nach unten nach oben zum Radiator verläuft und dann bis der vordere und der obere Radiator befüllt sind. Sobald dieser Punkt überwunden ist geht es nur noch abwärts und die Pumpe geht richtig ins Schwung über.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dir wirklich sehr dankbar für deine schnelle und kompetente Hilfe. Vielen herzlichen Dank, ehrlich!

Ich habe den Rechner an den Strom angeschlossen, gebootet und kurz Red Dead Redemption 2 gestartet. GPU (5700 XT, stock) pendelt sich nach rund 20 Minuten Spielzeit bei rund 45 Grad Celsius ein, die CPU (3700X, stock) bei etwa 55-60 Grad Celsius. Die Wassertemperatur geht hoch von 25 Grad Celsius im Idle unter Last auf etwa 28 Grad Celsius hoch. Das sollte soweit also gut passen.

Noch etwas: Der Durchfluss pendelt sich etwa bei 85 l/h ein. Ist das deiner Ansicht nach ok? Ich habe folgende Winkel drin (hoffentlich habe ich mich nicht verzählt):

3x 45 Grad Winkel
5x 90 Grad Winkel
2x EK QDC Schnellverschlüsse
1x T-Stück

Die D5 läuft auf 100%. Passt das deiner Einschätzung nach?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Von den Temperaturen passt alles und sind sehr gut. Lag also an der Grafikkarte die nicht richtig angeschlossen war. Zerlegt hast du sie ja nichts soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe.

Zum Durchfluss kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, da ich keine D5 habe und daher auch keine Erfahrung mit dieser Pumpe. Möglich das deine EK Schnellanschlüsse den Loop etwas mit beeinflussen. Aber der Durchfluss ist vollkommen ausreichend, denn alles über 40-60 l/h ist gut. Ich habe selbst mit niedriger Pumpendrehzahl 75/l und mit höchster Drehzahl was möglich ist an die 135 l/h. Der Durchfluss erhöht sich bei mir mit zunehmender Wassertemperatur und braucht auch einige Zeit bis es den maximalen Wert erreicht. Meine Pumpe lasse ich daher im normal Betrieb mit niedrigster Drehzahl laufen, da mir dieser Durchfluss vollkommen ausreicht.

Und es macht bei mir auch ein Großen Teil aus ob mein Mora dran hängt oder mein Loop ohne den Mora geschlossen ist.
Momentan ist meine Grafikkarte verreckt und ich habe provisorisch ein Schlauch gelegt um mein Loop bis die neue Grafikkarte geliefert wird zu schließen. Meinen Mora habe ich momentan nicht dran, da ich nur die CPU und dessen Grafikeinheit nutze.

Momentan habe ich ein Durchfluss min. Drehzahl 100 l/h und max. Drehzahl 175 l/h.

Im übrigem würde ich kein Handtuch zum auslegen nutzen, da Baumwolle sich Statisch aufladen kann.
Nimm lieber Küchenrollenpapier, da sich Papier nicht Statisch aufladen kann und auch sehr viel aufsaugen kann. Ich nutze es dann auch um auf Dichtigkeit zu prüfen, da Feuchtigkeit und auch besonders bei mir weil meine Kühlflüssigkeit gelb ist auf dem Zewa besser sichtbar ist.

Eine Rolle Zewa ist daher bei mir Grundvoraussetzung wenn ich was umbaue.


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Von den Temperaturen passt alles und sind sehr gut. Lag also an der Grafikkarte die nicht richtig angeschlossen war. Zerlegt hast du sie ja nichts soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe.


Okay, dann bin ich beruhigt. Die Temperaturen gefallen mir jetzt auch deutlich besser  Ich habe die Grafikkarte zerlegt um sicher zu gehen, dass ich auch WLP drauf getan habe. Schien mir aber alles soweit gepasst zu haben. Danach habe ich die Anschlüsse getauscht.



> Zum Durchfluss kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, da ich keine D5 habe und daher auch keine Erfahrung mit dieser Pumpe. Möglich das deine EK Schnellanschlüsse den Loop mit etwas beeinflussen. Aber der Durchfluss ist vollkommen ausreichdend, denn alles über 40-60 l/h ist gut. Ich habe selbst mit niedriger Pumpendrehzahl 75/l und mit höchster Drehzahl was möglich ist an die 135 l/h. Der Durchfluss erhöht sich bei mir mit zunehmender Wassertemperatur und braucht auch einige Zeit bis es den maximalen Wert erreicht.


Okay, ich werde ihn einfach im Auge behalten und schauen, ob sich der verschlechtert. Momentan pendelt er sich bei rund 81 l/h ein, was zwar nicht nach wahnsinnig viel tönt, vor allem bei voller Leistung, aber wenn es so bleibt, kann ich damit leben. Ich werde mal schauen, wie ich die Pumpe nach unten regeln kann. Welche Pumpe hast du denn verbaut?



> Im übrigem würde ich kein Handtuch zum auslegen nutzen, da Baumwolle sich statisch aufladen kann.
> Nimm lieber Küchenrollenpapier, da sich Papier nicht statisch aufladen kann und auch sehr viel aufsaugen kann. Ich nutze es dann auch um auf Dichtigkeit zu prüfen, da Feuchtigkeit und auch besonders bei mir weil meine Kühlflüssigkeit gelb ist auf dem Zewa besser sichtbar ist.


Guter Tipp, vielen Dank.

Edit: kratzt gerade so an der 80 l/h Marke... Mal schauen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe hast du denn verbaut?


Habe eine Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe von Aquacomputer verbaut.

Momentan ist mein Rechner aber eine Baustelle... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte befindet sich auf Rundreise zum Hersteller... 

Habe aber eine neue bestellt, da ich keine Lust habe 4-8 Wochen ohne Grafikkarte da zu stehen.
Kühler ist bereits da und neue Grafikkarte wird am Montag geliefert.
[Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2020)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe eine Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe von Aquacomputer verbaut.






> Momentan ist mein Rechner aber eine Baustelle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uff, verstehe dich, dass du nicht so lange warten willst. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Karte dann am Montag geliefert wird! Dein PC ist übrigens sehr schick!  

Ich hoffe, dass du auf meine nächste Frage auch ne Antwort auf Lager hast:

Während des Betriebs war der AGB etwa bis zum unteren Drittel gefüllt. Daraufhin habe ich etwas destilliertes Wasser auf etwa 2/3 nachgekippt. Als ich den PC ausgeschaltet habe, ist der Füllstand nach oben bis unter den Deckel. Daraufhin habe ich etwas vom Gemisch abgelassen. Sobald ich die Verschlussschraube im Deckel des AGBs schliesse, steigt der Pegel. Öffne ich das Auslassventil, passiert erst Mal nichts, bis ich die obere Verschlussschraube im AGB öffne. 

Kannst du mir erklären, was das da abgeht?

Edit: vielleicht sollte ich anmerken, dass ich ein wenig Schaum im AGB habe, wenn die Pumpe läuft, ist noch mehr Schaum drin.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hast du so ein Steigrohr am Einlass oben verbaut? https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30246

Denn da muss ein Steigrohr dran, sonst läuft dein Loop aus dem Schlauch ins AGB leer und du bekommst sogar so wieder Luft ins System rein. Mit deinem Schlauch siehst du das nicht, denn mit durchsichtige Schläuche hättest du es bestimmt auch sehen können.

Ich fülle mein Loop sogar bis auf die letzten 5ml auf und da füllt sich dann nichts mehr nachdem ich mein Rechner ausmache.

Wenn du dein Kugelhahn öffnest kann nichts kommen, da eine dein Loop nicht belüftet wird, wenn du du an deinem Loop egal wo was löst damit Luft einströmen kann, wird auch was aus dem Kugelhahn raus kommen. Bei mir löse ich sogar eine Verschlussschraube die nach oben am oberem Radiator abgeht auf um noch mehr Kühlflüssigkeit ablassen zu können. Jedoch muss ich dabei zunächst mein AGB nicht öffnen, denn sonst würde wenn ich oben am Radiator belüfte und mein Deckel am AGB offen ist meine Kühlflüssigkeit in mein AGB laufen und der würde dann irgendwann sobald der voll ist überlaufen.

Weiß es zufällig, weil es mir schon passiert ist... 

Oder ich muss zunächst alles ablassen bis der AGB leer ist und dann erst diese Verschlussschraube oben lösen.

Meine neue Karte befindet sich bereits im Versand, nur liefert DPD Samstags nicht aus, denn sonst hätte ich vielleicht meine neue Grafikkarte bereits heute bekommen. Steht auch dabei das voraussichtlich Montag früh geliefert wird.


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2020)

*WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hast du so ein Steigrohr am Einlass oben verbaut? https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30246


Ähm........ das habe ich zum Befüllen benutzt  muss ich das demfall dranlassen?



> Denn da muss ein Steigrohr dran, sonst läuft dein Loop aus dem Schlauch ins AGB leer und du bekommst sogar so wieder Luft ins System rein. Mit deinem Schlauch siehst du das nicht, denn mit durchsichtige Schläuche hättest du es bestimmt auch sehen können.


Das heisst ich muss dieses Steigrohr dranlassen? Und das Wasser quellt mir dann nicht dort raus? 



> Wenn du dein Kugelhahn öffnest kann nichts kommen, da eine dein Loop nicht belüftet wird, wenn du du an deinem Loop egal wo was löst damit Luft einströmen kann, wird auch was aus dem Kugelhahn raus kommen. Bei mir löse ich sogar eine Verschlussschraube die nach oben am oberem Radiator abgeht auf um noch mehr Kühlflüssigkeit ablassen zu können. Jedoch muss ich dabei zunächst mein AGB nicht öffnen, denn sonst würde wenn ich oben am Radiator belüfte und mein Deckel am AGB offen ist meine Kühlflüssigkeit in mein AGB laufen und der würde dann irgendwann sobald der voll ist überlaufen.


Oh... okay. Das heisst, also, dass ich dieses Acryl-Steigrohr dranlassen muss?  War ein langer Tag und meine geistige Gesundheit wurde heute bereits strapaziert... 



> Meine neue Karte befindet sich bereits im Versand, nur liefert DPD Samstags nicht aus, denn sonst hätte ich vielleicht meine neue Grafikkarte bereits heute bekommen. Steht auch dabei das voraussichtlich Montag früh geliefert wird.


Das tönt gut! Das freut mich!


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja genau, der ist nicht Grundlos mit dabei gewesen, sondern für den Fall das der Einlass oben dran soll. Der kann weg bleiben wenn du mit dem Einlass auch unten mit rein gehst. Vermutlich musst du dazu aber nichts ablassen, denn dein Schlauch läuft ja schon von sich aus bereits leer... 

Einfach sicherheitshalber etwas Zewa auslegen und Deckel ab und Rohr dran schrauben und wieder alles zusammen setzen.
Dann einschalten und die Pumpe sollte den Rest dann erledigen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Edit: kratzt gerade so an der 80 l/h Marke... Mal schauen.



Das ist bei 2 QDC und paar Winkeln nicht so ungewöhnlich, erst recht, wenn noch Luft im Kreislauf ist.



Oozy schrieb:


> Während des Betriebs war der AGB etwa bis zum unteren Drittel gefüllt. Daraufhin habe ich etwas destilliertes Wasser auf etwa 2/3 nachgekippt. Als ich den PC ausgeschaltet habe, ist der Füllstand nach oben bis unter den Deckel. Daraufhin habe ich etwas vom Gemisch abgelassen. Sobald ich die Verschlussschraube im Deckel des AGBs schliesse, steigt der Pegel. Öffne ich das Auslassventil, passiert erst Mal nichts, bis ich die obere Verschlussschraube im AGB öffne.
> 
> Kannst du mir erklären, was das da abgeht?



Druck.
Wenn du kein Steigrohr drin hast, läuft natürlich das Wasser aus dem Radiator in den Agb und Luft steigt in den Radiator, wenn dies nicht aktiv durch Pumpen verhindert wird.
Dass du keine Flüssigkeit ablassen kannst, wenn du nur den Ablasshahn öffnest, ist auch so zu erklären, es kann ja keine Luft in den Kreislauf rein, die abfließendes Wasser ersetzt, also fließt kein Wasser raus.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Lass mal lieber die Kühlflüssigkeit doch dazu ab, denn mir ist ja nicht bekannt wie viel wieder ins AGB zurück läuft. Nicht das es zu viel wird und dir dein AGB überläuft. Ansonsten mal schauen ob der Wasserspiegel nach dem Ausschalten bereits den Deckel erreicht.

Das mit der Luft  und dem Durchfluss kann auch gut möglich sein, denn ich sehe bei mir auch immer an den Röhren oder Schläuchen wenn sich Luft so fest gesetzt hat das man wie eine Strömung(Wasserfall) darin sehen kann bis sich die komplette Röhre doch mit Wasser füllen kann und die Luft darin in den AGB ausweicht.

Oft muss ich dazu sogar mit kippen nachhelfen damit die Luft sich lösen kann.
Bei Schläuche die flexibel sind klopfe ich manchmal etwas dran. Besondern in den Schnellkupplung setzt sich manchmal Luft dazwischen und klopfe ich leicht oder bewege die Schläuche inkl. der Schnellkupplung löst sich auch einiges an Luft.

Leider ein Nachteil von Schläuchen die nicht durchsichtig sind.
Da man die Luft beim befüllen die sich noch darin befindet nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Display ist ein RaspberryPi Display für 35€: Fuer Raspberry Pi 4 Bildschirm, kapazitiver 5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> 
> Und die Software, die das anzeigt, ist die Aquacomputer Aquasuit. Allerdings werde ich das ändern. Denn die Anzeige kostet enorm Leistung. In manchen Benchmarkt über 10%. Das Problem ist die Darstellung auf dem Desktop (das Display ist als "erweiterer Desktop" eingebunden), was offenbar aus technischen Gründen Ressourcen frisst (in einem Fenster ist der Verbrauch ungleich geringer).
> 
> Ich werde das wieder wie früher machen: Die AIDA64 eine HTML Seite rendern lassen, die dann in einem Browser angezeigt wird. Das kostet so gut wie keine Performance. Aber die Seite zu erstellen, ist ein ziemlicher Aufwand. Wenn ich das fertig habe, werde ich das wieder hier posten




Hi eine Frage ich habe nun auch so ein Display bestellt muss das USB Kabel auch am PC angeschlossen werden oder nur das HDMI? 

Danke


----------



## Grestorn (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der USB Anschluss dient auch als Stromversorgung. Das muss nicht der PC sein, das ist aber natürlich naheliegend. HDMI brauchst Du freilich immer.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok danke da ich kein Netzteil habe dafür müsste ich das USB mit anschließen am PC?


----------



## Grestorn (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ok danke da ich kein Netzteil habe dafür müsste ich das USB mit anschließen am PC?



Ja. Wenn Du einen freien internen USB 2 Anschluss auf dem MB hast, kannst Du Dir ein Kabel kaufen, der den Mikro USB Anschluss direkt auf den MB-Sockel legt. Sonst halt ganz normal an einem USB Anschluss außen am Board.


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja genau, der ist nicht Grundlos mit dabei gewesen, sondern für den Fall das der Einlass oben dran soll. Der kann weg bleiben wenn du mit dem Einlass auch unten mit rein gehst. Vermutlich musst du dazu aber nichts ablassen, denn dein Schlauch läuft ja schon von sich aus bereits leer...
> 
> Einfach sicherheitshalber etwas Zewa auslegen und Deckel ab und Rohr dran schrauben und wieder alles zusammen setzen.
> Dann einschalten und die Pumpe sollte den Rest dann erledigen.


Ich habe ja gestern ein wenig Wasser abgelassen. Heute habe ich den AGB so befüllt, dass das Wasser vom oberen Port in den AGB gelaufen ist. Soweit so gut. Wenn ich jetzt die den PC ausstelle, füllt sich dieses Steigrohr ein klein wenig. Passt das so? Ich nehme mal an, dass da noch etwas Luft im System ist; korrigiere mich bitte, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.

Noch eine ganz doofe Frage bzgl.  Aquaero, bzw. bzgl. der Aquasuite. Ich habe eine PWM-Pumpe von AC, die ich an den ersten PWM-Ausgang des aquaero 6 LT angeschlossen habe. Muss ich die Pumpe separat an das Molex-Kabel anschliessen oder reicht es, wenn ich die D5 per 4-Pin Kabel am aquaero 6 anschliesse? Mir gelingt es nicht, die Pumpe runter zu regeln; daher nehme ich an, dass ich die Pumpe selber nicht ans NT anschliessen muss, da diese dann mit 100% läuft? 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das ist bei 2 QDC und paar Winkeln nicht so ungewöhnlich, erst recht, wenn noch Luft im Kreislauf ist.


Okay, das tönt gut. Wie viel Durchfluss ist noch ok und wann sollte ich mir Sorgen machen? Hättest du eher eine stärkere Pumpe eingebaut?




> Druck.
> Wenn du kein Steigrohr drin hast, läuft natürlich das Wasser aus dem Radiator in den Agb und Luft steigt in den Radiator, wenn dies nicht aktiv durch Pumpen verhindert wird.
> Dass du keine Flüssigkeit ablassen kannst, wenn du nur den Ablasshahn öffnest, ist auch so zu erklären, es kann ja keine Luft in den Kreislauf rein, die abfließendes Wasser ersetzt, also fließt kein Wasser raus.


Das leuchtet mir irgendwie ein. Demfall lasse ich das Steigrohr einfach permanent dran.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bezüglich dem Steigrohr kenne ich es nur aus der Theorie, da ich es selbst noch nie verbaut hatte. 
Daher kann ich dazu nicht groß was sagen.

Bezüglich der Pumpe müsstest du normalerweise den Molex auch mit anschließen, da ich davon ausgehe das die Pumpe darüber die Spannung bezieht. Müsste normalerweise auch von dem Fan-Stecker ersichtlich sein, wenn die ersten zwei Pins dazu nicht belegt sind, dann werden diese Pins über den Molex laufen.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Noch eine ganz doofe Frage bzgl.  Aquaero, bzw. bzgl. der Aquasuite. Ich habe eine PWM-Pumpe von AC, die ich an den ersten PWM-Ausgang des aquaero 6 LT angeschlossen habe. Muss ich die Pumpe separat an das Molex-Kabel anschliessen oder reicht es, wenn ich die D5 per 4-Pin Kabel am aquaero 6 anschliesse? Mir gelingt es nicht, die Pumpe runter zu regeln; daher nehme ich an, dass ich die Pumpe selber nicht ans NT anschliessen muss, da diese dann mit 100% läuft?



Wie auf Seite 64 im Aquero Handbuch steht, ist der PWM Ausgang NICHT zum Anschluss von Pumpen geeignet. Ob das funktioniert kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Um vom Aqualis die Pumpe selbst steuern zu können, hättest Du eine Pumpe mit Aquabus Anschluss benötigt, oder gleich ein D5Next.


----------



## Oozy (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Pumpe müsstest du normalerweise den Molex auch mit anschließen, da ich davon ausgehe das die Pumpe darüber die Spannung bezieht. Müsste normalerweise auch von dem Fan-Stecker ersichtlich sein, wenn die ersten zwei Pins dazu nicht belegt sind, dann werden diese Pins über den Molex laufen.


Jap, das denke ich mir auch. Die Pumpe an sich ist ja eigentlich an sich schon ziemlich leise, das passt soweit. Ich bin jetzt mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse ran und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich die Gehäuselüfter höre, die in der Front verbaut sind. Die kriege ich irgendwie nicht gescheit runtergeregelt. 

Kann das sein, dass der High Flow Durchflussmesser von AC Geräusche macht? Irgendwie höre ich vor allem den 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie auf Seite 64 im Aquero Handbuch steht, ist der PWM Ausgang NICHT zum Anschluss von Pumpen geeignet. Ob das funktioniert kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


Das habe ich gelesen; entsprechend habe ich die Pumpe an einem Fan-Anschluss angehängt, wie ich weiter vorne im Quatscher schon erwähnt habe.



> Um vom Aqualis die Pumpe selbst steuern zu können, hättest Du eine Pumpe mit Aquabus Anschluss benötigt, oder gleich ein D5Next.


Ich hatte ursprünglich eigentlich gedacht, dass mir die Pumpe unter "Pumpe" angezeigt wird. Aber das ist soweit ok.

Edit: Oder der Calitemp Temperatursensor? Die Pumpe ist es auf jeden Fall nicht. Aber ist eigentlich nicht weiter störend, bzw. ich kann gut damit leben, vor allem wenn ich die Gehäusewand zu habe.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hör den Durchflussmesser nicht. Wenn, dann höre ich die Pumpe, wenn ich sie voll aufdrehe. Was ich aber normal nicht mache. 

Der Calitemp muss an den Aquabus. Und der sollte auch als "Temperatursensor" angezeigt werden. Welcher Name dort steht, musst Du aber selbst einstellen. Ohne Aquabus Splitter kannst Du ja nur ein Aquabus Gerät am Aquaero anschließen. 

Unter "Pumpe" wird im Aquaero bei mir nichts angezeigt, was auch nicht zu erwarten ist, da ich keine Pumpe am Aquabus habe, sondern eine D5Next verwende, die einen eigenen Eintrag in der Aquasuit hat.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Pumpe kann auch nicht unter Pumpe angezeigt werden, da sie an einem Lüfteranschluss dran ist und dieser Anschluss erkennt nur ggf. ein Lüfter dran und kann nicht wissen das sich bei dieser Drehzahl um eine Pumpe handelt. Das ganze wäre was anderes wenn die Pumpe per USB oder Aquabus angeschlossen wird, da dann auch eine intelligente (digitale) Übertragung stattfindet.

Mein Durchflusssensor kann ich auch nicht hören, ich höre nur ein leises Rauschen was auch eher von der Pumpe her kommt. Aber dazu muss ich auch schon sehr nah an den Rechner mit dem Kopf dran gehen. Natürlich höre ich meine Pumpe raus wenn ich sie auf volle Drehzahl stelle. Aber solch eine Drehzahl habe ich nur zum befüllen und entlüften anliegen.

Es wurde hier aber in einem Versuchsaufbau mal berichtet das sein DFS auch Geräusche verursachte. Aber in seinem Fall lief der Loop so schnell weil es nur ein kurzer Versuchsaufbau war und man normalerweise am ende gar nicht auf solch ein hohen Durchfluss kommen würde. Vielleicht war auch Luft mit drin was auch Geräusche verursachen kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo,  

hat jemand die „Alphacool Eiszapfen“ Schnellverschlüsse in seinem Loop?
Mir ist letztens nach dem Umbau aufgefallen, dass ein Schnellverschluss auf „offen“ hängengeblieben ist. Mein Glück, ich hatte recht schnell ein Gefäß zur Hand 
Nach nochmaligen einstecken des Gegenstücks, war er wieder OK. Das zweite was recht merkwürdig ist, mein DF ist sehr unterschiedlich.Einmal zeigt der High flow bei 71 Hz knappe 30 Liter an und nach ein paar Powercylces der XT auf einmal knappe 50 Liter. In beiden Fällen sieht man ,dass das Wasser im AGB sich deutlich bewegt.Kühlmittel ist nun DB-Ultra klar in verdünnter Form.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass sich wieder der Kryos zugesetzt hat…..

grüße Razzor


----------



## IICARUS (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe auch Alphacool Eiszapfen verbaut, bei mir ist es in fast drei Jahren wo ich sie verbaut habe nie passiert das sie sich offen verklemmt haben. Würde ich daher ignorieren wenn es nur einmalig war oder mal beim nächsten mal wieder darauf vorbereitet sein. 

Was ich eher hatte war das einer der zwei Sets immer wenn ich die neu zusammen gesteckt habe über längere Zeit leicht undicht war. Nach erneutem zusammenstecken war es dann bisher immer gut. In letzter Zeit klappte dieses aber auch so gut wie gar nicht mehr daher habe ich wenn man den männlichen Anschluss von vorne betrachtet in einer Nut eine Dichtung ausgetauscht. Der Anschluss dichtet nun nach dem zusammenstecken wieder gut ab.

Mit meiner Ultimate Pumpe und dem selben DFS habe ich dieses Verhalten nicht.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also mein aquacomputer highflow Sensor ist schon recht gut zu hören aber nur bei 250l h Durchfluss bei 180l h ist er kaum zu hören 

War aber außerhalb vom Gehäuse als testaufbau später wird ja weniger als 180l h übrig bleiben xd


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich komme momentan ohne Mora  und ohne verbaute Grafikkarte nur auf 175 l/h. 
Normalerweise liege ich aber bei etwa 135 l/h wenn Grafikkarte und auch der Mora mit dran ist.

Mit maximaler Drehzahl der Pumpe natürlich.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wozu diese enorme Flussmenge? Die bringt einfach mal null. Dadurch sinkt die Temperatur um kein Grad. Eher im Gegenteil, durch Reibung und Pumpleistung, die ja auch Wärme erzeugt.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wissen wir doch, beim Viking30k handelt es sich um ein Versuchsaufbau, da er demnächst seine neue Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen möchte und dadurch das es nur ein kleiner Kreislauf aufgebaut hatte auf solch ein Durchfluss kommt und bei meinen Angaben haben es sich nur um Durchfluss Angaben gehandelt die mit max. Drehzahl erreicht werden. Diese Drehzahl liegt aber bei mir  nur beim befüllen und entlüften an, da ich mit minimaler Drehzahl bereits 75 l/h erreiche und vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe sogar festgestellt, dass bei 30 l/h noch eine ausreichende Kühlung statt findet.
Aber solche Tests, mit den Durchfluss bei jeweiligen Elemente im Kreislauf, habe ich auch schon gemacht und ist oftmals hilfreich, wo Leistung verloren geht. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mir bekannt, aber ich komme nicht unter 75 l/h, da ich damit schon die minimale Drehzahl anliegen habe und die Aquastream Ultimate sich nicht unter 3000 U/min regeln lässt. Aber mit dieser Drehzahl kann ich meine Pumpe selbst jetzt mit Hardtube nicht raus hören und daher alles ok soweit.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar festgestellt, dass bei 30 l/h noch eine ausreichende Kühlung statt findet.


Vollkommen richtig. Ich habe die Pumpe so eingestellt, dass sie den Kreislauf auf ~42 l/h hält. Und das auch nur, um die untere Grenze des Highflow nicht zu unterschreiten. Bei allen Tests kam raus, dass sich die Temperaturen in meinem Loop ab 30 l/h und darüber im Rahmen von Messtoleranzen verändert. Hohe werte beim DF sind einfach nur hohe Werte - aber ohne Wert.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aber solche Tests, mit den Durchfluss bei jeweiligen Elemente im Kreislauf, habe ich auch schon gemacht und ist oftmals hilfreich, wo Leistung verloren geht.


Auch nur bedingt. Wenn sich was verstopft, dann ist es in 99% der Fälle eh der CPU Block. Ob ich nun einen Abfall beim DF von 40 auf 30 oder 120 auf 80 l/h messe, ist folglich auch egal.


----------



## Oozy (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie entlüfte ich mein System am besten?

Wenn ich den PC ausschalte, steigt das Wasser bis ins Steigrohr; im Betrieb selber reduziert sich der Füllstand auf etwa 1/4. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das der noch im System vorhandenen Luft geschuldet ist. Geht die auch einfach mit der Zeit raus oder tendenziell eher nicht?

Falls es relevant ist: Wenn ich die Pumpe voll aufdrehe, komme ich auf rund 90 l/h.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kenne es leider nicht von meiner Wakü das sich der Füllstand nach dem Ausschalten ändert. Aber ich kenne deine Pumpe nicht und ich hatte bisher den Einlass auch noch nie oben verbaut. Mir kommt aber dein Durchfluss etwas gering vor.

Entlüften geht in dem du dein Rechner in alle Richtungen bewegst und vor allen in bestimmte Richtungen verstärkt wo du mehrst das davon mehr Luft raus kommt. Bei mir kann ich es besser sehen, da meine Röhren durchsichtig sind und so sehe ich wenn aus einem Block oder Radiator noch was raus kommt.


----------



## CoLuxe (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du einen AGB mit Steigrohr und/oder  mit einem Einlass hast, der nicht dauerhaft unter Wasser steht, hast du keinen "geschlossenen" Wasserkreislauf. Daher fließt beim abschalten der Pumpe immer ein bisschen Wasser zurück. Völlig normal. Hat nichts damit zu tun, dass dein Kreislauf möglicherweise nicht vollständig entlüftet ist.


----------



## v3nom (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Jo, das kann nur sein wenn das Wasser in den AGB nicht unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche eintritt. Mach mal ein Foto.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mangels (eingebauten) Durchflusssensoren kann ich es bei mir nicht so genau sagen, aber mehrere DDC 3.25 schaffen ziemlich sicher ziemlich viel.
Das macht bei mir sogar Sinn, weil Szenarien, in denen hoher Durchfluss was nützt, bei mir sogar anliegen. 
Ich habe 2 2080ti parallel verbaut (ok, gerade nicht, aber das ist ne andere und etwas unschöne Geschichte), durch den Aufbau profitiert man von erhöhtem Durchfluss.
Dann sind relativ viele Radiatoren hintereinander verbaut, bei sehr vielen Wärmetauschern in Reihe bringt höherer Durchfluss auch Vorteile.
Und zu guter letzt bin ich einfach aus Prinzip auf der Jagd nach dem letzten °C, und das geht eben nur mit höherem Flow.
Das trifft zwar alles vor allem auf den Gpukreislauf zu, aber verschiedene Pumpen bei 2 Kreisläufen ist doch...Blödsinn.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Weil ich gerade am allgemeinen planen bin für nen Mo-Ra: die 360er oder 420er Version nehmen? An sich kann ich bei der 360er die Noctua NF-A12x25 kaufen, bei der 420er Version "nur" die Noctua Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap, 140mm. An sich haben die 360er ja nen höheren Durchsatz für Radiatoren - aber machen sich 2.38 Luftdruck vs. 2.08 aus?

Ansonsten: Wenn ich an sich auf die schnelle den äußeren Kreislauf drennen mag um nur intern zu laufen, muss ich dann für die Schlauchverbindung für den Inlet und Outlet nen Quick Release machen + eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden Schläuchen über ein T-Stück jeweils, dass ich mit nem Kugelhahn regulieren kann? Oder kann ich nach dem Quick Release die zwei Endstücken zusammenstecken? Weiß nicht, wie die ausschauen genau und ob die Endstücke nur zueinander jeweils kompatibel sind oder ob ich die dann neu zusammenstecken kann?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim MoRa sollte man 180er oder 200/220 Lüfter nehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Wenn ich an sich auf die schnelle den äußeren Kreislauf drennen mag um nur intern zu laufen, muss ich dann für die Schlauchverbindung für den Inlet und Outlet nen Quick Release machen + eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden Schläuchen über ein T-Stück jeweils, dass ich mit nem Kugelhahn regulieren kann? Oder kann ich nach dem Quick Release die zwei Endstücken zusammenstecken? Weiß nicht, wie die ausschauen genau und ob die Endstücke nur zueinander jeweils kompatibel sind oder ob ich die dann neu zusammenstecken kann?


Beispiel:
Vom PC -> MoRa  Male -> Female
Vom MoRa -> PC  Male -> Female

Dann kannst du die einfach wieder zusammenstecken und gut ist.

EDIT:
Sorry, hatte irgendwie nen Dreher im Hirn 
Es muss natürlich so sein:
PC->MoRa Male->Female
MoRa->PC Male->Female

Habs oben auch mal korrigiert


----------



## Oozy (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die D5 PWM Pumpen (ohne Aquabus) Besitzer von Aquacomputer: Mit wie vielen Umdrehungen lässt ihr eure Pumpe laufen? Ich bin gerade noch am Ausprobieren, wie weit ich die Pumpe runterregeln kann, damit ich den PC noch einen Ticken leiser bekomme.

An die Noctua 200mm PWM Lüfter Besitzer: Wie weit könnt ihr eure Lüfter runterregeln?


----------



## claster17 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> An die D5 PWM Pumpen (ohne Aquabus) Besitzer von Aquacomputer: Mit wie vielen Umdrehungen lässt ihr eure Pumpe laufen? Ich bin gerade noch am Ausprobieren, wie weit ich die Pumpe runterregeln kann, damit ich den PC noch einen Ticken leiser bekomme.



1400-1800 RPM



> An die Noctua 200mm PWM Lüfter Besitzer: Wie weit könnt ihr eure Lüfter runterregeln?



330 RPM


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann man eigentlich auch eine SLI mit einer 2080 und 2080 Super machen? Habe da nur so eine Idee, da meine alte Grafikkarte zur Garantie raus ist und falls sie ausgetauscht wird könnte ich sie ja wieder einbauen... 

Mir ist aber bekannt das beide Grafikkarten normalerweise gleich sein müssen und meine würden sich ein klein wenig unterscheiden.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das wird nichts.
Am Ende sind es doch unterschiedliche Karten.


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Also auf den Mo-Ra3 360 kann man 4x 180mm Lüfter draufgeben, aber auf die 420er Version kann man keine 4x200mm Lüfter draufgeben?


----------



## claster17 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> auf die 420er Version kann man keine 4x200mm Lüfter draufgeben?



Wo hast du diese falsche Info her?
Oder kommst du darauf, weil die Adapterplatte für vier große Lüfter nicht im Lieferumfang des MoRa enthalten ist?


----------



## v3nom (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Für den 420er gibt es eine Blende um 200er Lüfter zu montieren.


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese falsche Info her?
> Oder kommst du darauf, weil die Adapterplatte für vier große Lüfter nicht im Lieferumfang des MoRa enthalten ist?



Weils nirgendwo in den techn. Details aufgeschrieben wird. Aber jetzt weiß ichs ja. Gibts Lüfter Empfehlungen für 180/200mm oder einfach wieder Noctua 200mm Lüfter nehmen? Weil ne 180mm Version gibts von denen ja nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde da nur Noctua 200mm Lüfter nehmen.

Habe mit Noctua auch wenn sie nicht immer Optisch die schönsten Lüfter sind sehr gute Erfahrung was Geräusche angeht. Bei anderen Lüfter können klackern der Lager auftauchen oder andere störende Geräusche. Mit niedriger Drehzahl laufen diese Lüfter sehr leise.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Weils nirgendwo in den techn. Details aufgeschrieben wird. Aber jetzt weiß ichs ja. Gibts Lüfter Empfehlungen für 180/200mm oder einfach wieder Noctua 200mm Lüfter nehmen? Weil ne 180mm Version gibts von denen ja nicht.



Wenn es geht, dann nimm einfach die 200'er Noctuas, da bist auf der sicheren Seite.  
Als 180'er könnten eventuell die Silverstone AP183 interessant sein, allerdings hab ich zu denen noch keinen Test gefunden. 
Muss mir selber erst mal welche bestellen und gucken was mit denen so geht...


----------



## DOcean (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch eine SLI mit einer 2080 und 2080 Super machen? Habe da nur so eine Idee, da meine alte Grafikkarte zur Garantie raus ist und falls sie ausgetauscht wird könnte ich sie ja wieder einbauen...
> 
> Mir ist aber bekannt das beide Grafikkarten normalerweise gleich sein müssen und meine würden sich ein klein wenig unterscheiden.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das wird nichts.
> Am Ende sind es doch unterschiedliche Karten.



Könnte in dem speziellen Fall was werden, weil ist ja der gleiche Chip drauf...
siehe auch: SLI mit 2 "verschiedenen" (1080er) Karten möglich? Unterschiedliche Aussagen

Kann aber auch sein das das grottenschlecht läuft... ausprobieren hilft


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn es geht, dann nimm einfach die 200'er Noctuas, da bist auf der sicheren Seite.
> Als 180'er könnten eventuell die Silverstone AP183 interessant sein, allerdings hab ich zu denen noch keinen Test gefunden.
> Muss mir selber erst mal welche bestellen und gucken was mit denen so geht...



Ok, im Grunde genommen gilt für mich dann wohl: Mo-Ra3 420 Pro besorgen + die Lüfterbleche + Wandhalterung. Kann man die 200mm Lüfter auch auf 2 Seiten besorgen oder ist das beim Mo-Ra3 eher "unnütz"?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Brauchst keine zwei Seiten bestücken, der Mora bringt schon genug Kühlleistung wenn von einer Seite die Lüfter bestückt werden. Der hat auch nicht so ein großen Widerstand wie Netzradiatoren und muss daher auch kein Push+Pull verbaut haben.

Bei mir habe ich mit einem 360er Mora 9x 120mm Lüfter von Noctua dran und in der Regel muss ich nicht über 500-600 U/min gehen. 9x P12 von Noctua waren aber vom Gesamtpreis auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## claster17 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine vier NF-A20 auf dem MoRa 420 halten bei Minimaldrehzahl (330 RPM) das Wasser auf 25°C (20°C Raum) bei schätzungsweise 300-350W Abwärme.

Edit: Die Lüfter der beiden internen 420er schalten sich erst über 30°C ein, also nie.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sind es zusammen mit meinen zwei interne verbaute Radiatoren (420+240) 29-30°C mit einer Drehzahl von 500 U/min.
Raumtemperatur liegt dabei bei 23-24°C.

Wobei mein Mora dabei immer wieder mal kurz abschaltet, da er ab 30°C zuschalten tut.
Also könnte ich normal mit der Drehzahl auch noch etwas weiter runter gehen.

Gemessen mit einem Strommesser komme ich zwischen 320-420 Watt.

EDIT:

Soeben mal in einer Runde COD festgehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe an meinem MoRa 2 Pro, 4x Silverstone AP181 V2. Diese laufen mit 130 Umdrehungen pro Minute und sind nicht hörbar. Kein Rattern, klappern oder schleifen. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei den Drehzahlen und er Wassertemperatur muss man sich ehe selbst ein Ziel setzen, denn je nach Drehzahl wird auch sich auch die Wassertemperatur ändern. Ich könnte auch mit 300 U/min meine Lüfter laufen lassen und würde auf etwa 35-37°C Wassertemperatur kommen. Da ich aber 500-600 U/min so leise empfinde so das ich die Lüfter noch nicht wahr nehmen kann bevorzuge ich diese Drehzahl um bei etwa 29-31°C zu kommen. 

Könnte auch höhere Drehzahlen laufen lassen damit ich mit der Wassertemperatur unter 30°C bleibe, aber das macht dann bezüglich der schnell drehenden Lüfter auch irgenwie kein Sinn mehr.


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es zusammen mit meinen zwei interne verbaute Radiatoren (420+240) 29-30°C mit einer Drehzahl von 500 U/min.
> Raumtemperatur liegt dabei bei 23-24°C.
> 
> Wobei mein Mora dabei immer wieder mal kurz abschaltet, da er ab 30°C zuschalten tut.
> ...



Ich versteh nicht wie ich bei mehr Radifläche und höherer Drehzahl so viel mehr Wassertemperatur haben kann. Die Vega56 zieht 200-220 Watt und der 3900X so um die 90 glaub ich.

Wobei ich mich jetzt auf meinen Torture ran beziehe, wenn ich CS:GO, komm ich auch nie uber 30 grad glaub ich und bei Rainbow Six sind es aber dann doch 36 Grad (wobei ich mir da gerade unsicher bin, hab beim Spielen nicht mehr darauf geachtet seitdem ich weiß, dass eh der Alarm bei 40 Grad losgeht, auch wenn die Software am PC nicht offen ist und ich eh nie auf 40 grad komme)

Bezieher du dich bei deinen Temperaturen auf Torture Run oder auf Allgemeines Spielen?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie ich bei mehr Radifläche und höherer Drehzahl so viel mehr Wassertemperatur haben kann. Die Vega56 zieht 200-220 Watt und der 3900X so um die 90 glaub ich.


Du hast nicht mehr Radiatorenfläche, da mein Mora deine Radiatoren ins Schatten stellt. 

Lese was ich geschrieben habe... "bei mir sind es *zusammen* mit meinen intern verbauten Radiatoren"... und wir hatten ja Beiträge bezüglich der Bestückung auf einem Mora geschrieben gehabt, daher hatte ich mich auf die Beiträge zu den Mora bezogen. 

In meinem System müsste ich normalerweise keine Radiatoren intern verbauen, aber die waren vor dem Mora da, daher sind sie immer noch verbaut. Aber ich würde selbst mit diesen zwei Radiatoren auf etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur und 900 U/min Drehzahl kommen.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Könnte in dem speziellen Fall was werden, weil ist ja der gleiche Chip drauf...
> siehe auch: SLI mit 2 "verschiedenen" (1080er) Karten möglich? Unterschiedliche Aussagen
> 
> Kann aber auch sein das das grottenschlecht läuft... ausprobieren hilft



Auf der 1070, 1070ti und 1080 war auch der gleiche Chip drauf. 
Nvidia sagt bei sowas gerne nein. Man kann das zwar vermutlich umgehen, wenn man über das nötige Wissen verfügt, das haben aber nicht viele (ich auch nicht).
Abseits davon, das weitaus größerer Problem ist, dass man die Nvlink Brücke nicht draufbekommt, weil die Karten sich da unterscheiden. Das kann man zwar auch umgehen...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn es geht, dann nimm einfach die 200'er Noctuas, da bist auf der sicheren Seite.
> Als 180'er könnten eventuell die Silverstone AP183 interessant sein, allerdings hab ich zu denen noch keinen Test gefunden.
> Muss mir selber erst mal welche bestellen und gucken was mit denen so geht...



180er die Silverstone !mit Gleitlager! (die Kugellager der schneller drehenden Versionen sind deutlich hörbar) oder die aus der gleichen Form stammenden, 32 mm dicken Phobya; wenn man mehr Geld hat die 200er von Noctua. Sonst sind mir noch keine empfehlenswerten Modelle oberhalb von 140 mm in die Redaktion gekommen, auch wenn ich viele günstige in Anbetracht typischer Nutzererfahrungen gar nicht erst getestet habe.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deshalb habe ich damals auch vorgezogen mir 9x 120er Lüfter von Noctua zu kaufen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich damals auch vorgezogen mir 9x 120er Lüfter von Noctua zu kaufen.



Mir sind die 120er zu laut und wenn sie leise sind, haben sie kaum statischen Druck.
Daher habe ich mich durch die 180er getestet, dabei habe ich alle 180er mindesten 48h einlaufen lassen.

Also ich hatte die Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm Slim black drin, absoluter Fehlkauf, von 3 von 4 hatten Ratter-Geräusche
Dann die Enermax T.B.Apollish Red LED absoluter Fehlkauf, von 2 von 4 hatten Schleif-Geräusche und einer hatte Ratter-Geräusche.

Bei den Silverstone Air Penetrator SST-AP181 als Version 2.0, bin ich extrem glücklich. 
Laufen mit 4.8V an bei 130 Umdrehung pro Minute.
Einzige Nachteil, die Silverstone brauchten eine Woche zum einlaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mir sind die 120er zu laut und wenn sie leise sind, haben sie kaum statischen Druck.


Die Noctua die ich habe verbaut habe erzeugen genug Druck auf und sind bis 600-700 U/min gar nicht zu hören. Erst wenn ich auf die 800-900 U/min hoch komme höre ich sie langsam raus. Schneller als 500 U/min muss ich sie auf dem Mora in der Regel nicht laufen lassen und möchte ich statt auf 30°C auch 35-37°C Wassertemperatur muss ich sie sogar noch nicht mal über 350 U/min laufen lassen. 

Dadurch das der Mora auf dem Boden frei steht und kein großen Widerstand aufbringt müssen Lüfter darauf gar nicht schnell laufen. Ich merke auch direkt wenn sich bei 30-31°C diese Lüfter zuschalten das teilweise meine Wassertemperatur sogar auf 29°C runter geht und es sogar passieren kann das sie dann ständig ein und ausschalten. 

Aber ich habe nochmals Noctua Lüfter intern verbaut und so muss der Mora nicht alles alleine machen. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber mein Rechner ist selbst innerhalb von Spielen lautlos. 

Diese 9 Lüfter haben aber nochmal soviel gekostet was ich alleine für den Mora ohne Zubehör bezahlt habe.


----------



## Grestorn (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@IICARUS:

Den Lichteffekt Deines AGB hast Du über eine vertikale LED Leiste hinter dem AGB erreicht, oder? Sieht ziemlich geil aus ...

Und auch sonst, aber das weißt Du ja. Die neuen Kabel sind hübsch, ich versuche die aber eher zu verstecken - was nicht immer gut gelingt.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe versucht zumindest die Kabeln die sichtbar sind schöner zu verlegen, was so ganz gut gelungen ist. Ich muss nur neue Kabelklemmen kaufen da ich ausersehen welche gekauft haben die ein wenig zu weit sind und sie mir etwas weg rutschen.

Neben dem AGB ist nur der Splitter von meinem RGB mit Magnet verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vorteil an diesem Splitter ist dass das RGB mit zusätzliche Spannung versorgt wird und so sind mehrere Anschlüsse  kein Problem. Denn mit meinem Umbau habe ich vom Mainboard eines der Anschlüsse nur für die Grafikkarte gesetzt, da ich diese einzeln ansteuern möchte und alle anderen 8 RGB Komponente müssen sich den zweiten Anschluss des Mainboards teilen.

Die Effekte selber kommen aber vom Mainboard, der Splitter hat damit nichts zu tun.
Es handelt sich um diesen Splitter: LeHang 12-poliger 5-V-RGB-LED-Splitter-Hub mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Aber normalerweise habe ich eine feste Farbe mit blau und grün gesetzt.
Diese Mischung wie im Video zu sehen habe ich normalerweise gar nicht am laufen. Sieht aber für das Video richtig gut aus, da das ganze sich auch mit meiner gelben Kühlflüssigkeit mischt und spezielle Lichteffekte erzeugt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNfhi7i978w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normalerweise sieht es aber so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die getönte Scheibe sieht man aber die Farben der Kabeln nicht mehr so richtig.


----------



## chaotium (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

was sind das für Kupferfarbende sleeves?? und woher?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist ehr so ein Orang.
Cablemod B-Series DPP ModFlex™ Kabelset, Kabelmanagement schwarz'/'orange

Aber jetzt speziell für mein Netzteil, da nur das 24-Pol Kabel verlängert wird.
Mein Netzteil ist ja bis auf das Hauptkabel modular.

Die anderen Kabeln werden komplett ausgetauscht. Ich habe das Set aber günstiger aus dem Outlet von Altenate bekommen. Das Set war auch neu, das einzige was dran war war ein Kontakt am 24-Pol Kabel was draußen war. Konnte ich aber wieder einsetzen und das hält sogar ohne das es erneut raus geht. Beim zusammenstecken mit meinem Netzteil Kabel ist der Pin nicht wieder raus gegangen.

Scheint daher ein Rückläufer gewesen zu sein.
Die Kabelklemmen habe ich mir aber heute nachbestellt, da ich die falschen bestellt habe und sie bei mir nicht richtig fest sitzen und ständig weg rutschen.


----------



## DOcean (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Vorteil an diesem Splitter ist dass das RGB mit zusätzliche Spannung versorgt wird und so sind mehrere Anschlüsse  kein Problem. Denn mit meinem Umbau habe ich vom Mainboard eines der Anschlüsse nur für die Grafikkarte gesetzt, da ich diese einzeln ansteuern möchte und alle anderen 8 RGB Komponente müssen sich den zweiten Anschluss des Mainboards teilen.
> 
> Die Effekte selber kommen aber vom Mainboard, der Splitter hat damit nichts zu tun.
> Es handelt sich um diesen Splitter: LeHang 12-poliger 5-V-RGB-LED-Splitter-Hub mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



kurze Frage zur Sicherheit: die einzelnen Abgänge vom Splitter haben dann alle immer das gleiche Muster/Farbe?
Du kannst also nicht den Ausgang 1 vom Splitter grün machen und den Ausgang 2 blau?

Auch müßte der Strip "kürzer" werden als er sein könnte (wenn alles hintereinander geschaltet sind)


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Splitter ist wie der Name schon sagt nur ein Verteiler, also ein Anschluss auf alle. Mit der Aura Software werden dann alle Strips die angeschlossen sind alle gleich angesteuert. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mein zweiten Anschluss vom Mainboard nur für mein Kühler der Grafikkarte bestimmt, damit ich diese LEDs separat ansteuern kann.

Das ist ein Splitter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du verwechselt ein Splitter mit einem Controller und ein Controller könnte auch nur ein Strip ansteuern der angeschlossen ist. Die Aura Software erkennt auch nicht ob 1 Strip oder 20 dran angeschlossen sind. Zwar wird jede LED einzeln angesteuert, aber dann halt auf alle gleichzeitig.


----------



## DOcean (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke für die Infos.

Du könntest aber auch alle Stripes hintereinander hängen und die 5V extra vom NT einspeisen, dann kannst du alle einzeln steuern (wenn denn die Software so viele mitmacht)


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, aber das geht mit manchen Strips nicht ohne selbst daran herum basteln zu müssen.
In meinem Fall reicht es mir vollkommen aus wie es läuft.

Mit der Aura Software kannst das ehe vergessen, so genau kannst du das ganze nicht bestimmen. Dazu müsstest du dann schon selbst Scrips dazu schreiben um die LEDs selbst ansteuern zu können. Das geht dann schon in Richtung Programmieren und dazu sind dann schon bestimmte Kenntnisse Voraussetzung.

Ganz davon abgesehen habe ich diese Effekte nur für das Video verwendet, da es im Video halt besonder gut rüber kommt. Dieses ständige Farbwechsel kann ich im Normalbetrieb nicht gebrauchen, daher nutze ich hierzu ehe nur feste Farben wie auf den drei nachfolgenden Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild eins zeigt alle LEDs in Weiß, damit wird die Kühlflüssigkeit auch in gelb wie sie normal ist dargestellt. Im zweitem Bild das selbe, nur habe ich hier die Grafikkarte da ich sie separat ansteuern kann in grün gemacht. Im dritten Bild was ich auch gerne nutze sind die LEDs blau und durch die gelbe Kühlflüssigkeit werden die Röhren in grün dargestellt.

Was auch gut kommt ist wie Bild zwei aber die Grafikkarte statt in Grün in Gelb darstellen zu lassen.

Die Arbeitsspeicher und das Logo der Grafikkarte kann ich aber auch separat bestimmen.


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

...Leute.... es ist passiert.. ich habe neuen Speicher und auf ein AM4-Brett geboten... ich fürchte, ich baue nach einem Jahr schon wieder das System um....


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So große Abstände?
Ich hätte gerne so wenig Sucht.
Schön wär´s.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Sinuspass

Komm Du mal erst in unser Alter. Da bist Du froh, wenn Du noch einmal im Jahr kannst


----------



## DatPCnoob (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Sinuspass
> 
> Komm Du mal erst in unser Alter. Da bist Du froh, wenn Du noch einmal im Jahr kannst



Kannst oder darfst?


----------



## TheAbyss (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

... Oft? Konfliktäre Projekte (Haus+Auto)... im Mittelteil wollte ich auf ITX und reiner externer Kühlung wechseln, aber werde jetzt beim Primo bleiben, und noch etwas weiter modden. Evtl. bau ich aber nen Dual Loop, dann kann ich mit weniger Aufwand die GPU wechseln (CPU Interner Loop, GPU per Nova). 2020 möchte ich die 980Ti verrenten...


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mein DF Messer hatte wie immer recht - Cpu Kühler war zu......
Da ich mir ja neue HW gegönnt habe, wurde nach 9 Jahren auch der Kryos Pro erneurt. Der Nachfolger Kryos Next macht bis jetzt eine gute Figur, und auch Leistungstechnisch spielt er oben mit.
(DF liegt jetzt bei 69 Hz - knappe 80L/H)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kryos Pro)


----------



## DrDave (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> 2020 möchte ich die 980Ti verrenten...


Ich fühle mit dir. Übertaktet ist Sie aber echt noch zu ok, um Sie auszumustern - zumindest für mich.


----------



## TheAbyss (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit dir. Übertaktet ist Sie aber echt noch zu ok, um Sie auszumustern - zumindest für mich.



Absolut... ich hatte mit ner gebrauchten Aorus 1080Ti Waterforce in meiner näheren Umgebung geliebäugelt.. und mir dann gedacht... alles was ich derzeit auf den Monitor bringe ist 2+ Jahre alt... ich komme in keinem Spiel angepasst unter 75FPS mit Gsync in WQHD... da ich ein PvP FPS Noob bin, würde auch mehr Hz mein Skill nicht erhöhen.. also wozu jetzt 480 EUR ausgeben, wenn ich im Portfolio keine Mehrleistung spüre... gut, Downsampling wäre ne Idee, aber da kauf ich mir lieber neue Felgen für den Type R.


----------



## DARPA (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> ...aber da kauf ich mir lieber neue Felgen für den Type R.



FK2 oder FK8 ? Oder was älteres?


----------



## TheAbyss (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> FK2 oder FK8 ? Oder was älteres?


Sorry für OT: 

FK2


----------



## DARPA (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Sorry für OT:
> 
> FK2



Das ist der richtige   Hab auch einen 


Sorry fürs reingrätschen, dann mal weiter mit Wakü.


----------



## SnaxeX (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige   Hab auch einen
> 
> 
> Sorry fürs reingrätschen, dann mal weiter mit Wakü.



FK2?


Wegen WaKü: Wie genau soll ich eigentlich die Lüfter bitte ansteuern, wenn die am Mo-Ra420 hängen? Extending Kabel besorgen für die Lüfter?

Einkaufsliste sieht ja momentan so aus: 
4x Noctua NF-A20 PWM ab €'*'24,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
2x Alphacool HF Schnellverschluss 1/4" ab €'*'22,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
1x Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT schwarz | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
1x Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT schwarz | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
1x Watercool MO-RA3 420 Halterung für 180-230mm Lüfter | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
+ noch die allgemeinen Anschlüsse + bissl Schlauch wieder.

Das Entlassen wird spannend, ich "Genie" hab natürlich aus Faulheit meinen T-Teiler mit Ablassventil nicht angeschlossen, weil ich dachte, das bleibt jetzt eh mal ne Weile bzw. hab ich mich beim Einbau unten so blöd angestellt, dass ichs mal lassen wollte. Darf dann also den ganzen PC auf den Tisch stellen und dann ganz unten nen Trichter hinstellen und den Schlauch am vorderen Radiator unten zu öffnen und dann versuchen über den Trichter alles einzufangen...Gott sei Dank hab ich nen Mitbewohner, der darf mir dabei helfen das zu halten xD

Wobei der 420er Mo-Ra420 LT gerade nicht auf Vorrat ist, hoffe der kommt Anfang Februar wieder auf Lager.


----------



## claster17 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Wegen WaKü: Wie genau soll ich eigentlich die Lüfter bitte ansteuern, wenn die am Mo-Ra420 hängen? Extending Kabel besorgen für die Lüfter?



Ich verwende zwei 90cm-Verlängerungen. Die sind mit Klettbändern an einem der Schläuche befestigt. Die Stecker sind genau auf Höhe der Schnellverschlüsse.



> Wobei der 420er Mo-Ra420 LT gerade nicht auf Vorrat ist, hoffe der kommt Anfang Februar wieder auf Lager.



Du kannst das meiste direkt von Watercool bestellen:
Noctua NF-A20 PWM 800rpm (200x200x30mm) - Watercool Shop
MO-RA3 420 LT black - Watercool Shop
MO-RA3 420 Mounting Bracket for 180-230mm Fans - Watercool Shop

optional: MO-RA3 420 Fan Grill - Classic - black (high version) - Watercool Shop


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe es sehr einfach gemacht, habe mir ein Lüfterkabel nach hinten raus gelegt so das der Stecker hinter dem Gehäuse endet und dann gehe ich mit einer Verlängerung zum Mora. Erst unter der Abdeckung vom Mora wird dann von diesem Kabel auf alle 9 Lüfter aufgeteilt. Geht natürlich mit geeignetem Kabel und Stecker sauberer, aber in meinem Fall schaut ehe keiner hinter dem Rechner und so schlecht sieht der eine Kabel was dort hin führt auch nicht aus.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Das ist der richtige   Hab auch einen
> 
> 
> Sorry fürs reingrätschen, dann mal weiter mit Wakü.



Ah, welch Zufall, die Dinger sind ja nicht so furchtbar häufig... den Ersten haben sie mir wahrscheinlich auf Bestellung vor der Tür geklaut. Bester Hothatch, den ich bisher hatte, auch unmodifiziert schon ne puristische Fahrmaschine, mit Remap ein Monster.

On Topic:

ich habe bei meinem Nova ebenso die Kabel am EPDM Schlauch entlang geführt.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ALC hat da neue Anschlüsse für Hardtube raus gebracht.
Alphacool Eiszapfen PRO 13mm HardTube Anschraubtuelle G1/4 - Deep Black Sixpack | 13mm OD | HardTube Anschluesse | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die Dichtung hat mit diesen Anschlüsse Ähnlichkeit:  14mm Anschluss Typ 3, 4,49 €


----------



## SnaxeX (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ok vielen Dank für euren Input! Ich hab deswegen gefragt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich einfach 4 Lüfter einfach an einen 4x4Pin PWM Adapter dran hängen kann und den einfach so lange verlängere, bis ich halt am Mainboard angelangt bin^^ (dass die Kabel über die Strecke/den 2-3 Adapter dann die Spannung auch halten können). Muss dann eh schauen, ob ich die dann überhaupt an meiner Lüftersteuerung (so ein 30€ Teil oder so) einfach dranhängen kann oder ob die aufs Mainboard gehen müssen.


----------



## claster17 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> ob ich einfach 4 Lüfter einfach an einen 4x4Pin PWM Adapter dran hängen kann und den einfach so lange verlängere, bis ich halt am Mainboard angelangt bin^^



Ich hab drei Y-Kabel aus dem Lüfterzubehör unterhalb der MoRa-Abdeckung benutzt und ein paar 90cm-Verlängerungen bis zum Aquaero gelegt.



> dass die Kabel über die Strecke/den 2-3 Adapter dann die Spannung auch halten können



Bei mir kommen keine 12V mehr an. Die Maximaldrehzahl liegt noch bei 750 statt 800 RPM.



> Muss dann eh schauen, ob ich die dann überhaupt an meiner Lüftersteuerung (so ein 30€ Teil oder so) einfach dranhängen kann oder ob die aufs Mainboard gehen müssen



Ein einzelner NF-A20 braucht laut Noctua bis zu 0,08A.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dauerlast, der Anlaufstrom ist beim A20 sehr viel höher.


----------



## Oozy (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aktuell habe ich eine D5 PWM in meinem System verbaut, die an ein aquaero 6 LT angeschlossen ist. Ich bin mir momentan am Überlegen, ob ich mir für den nächsten Umbau die D5 Next bestellen sollte.  Daher habe ich zur D5 Next einige Fragen:

1) Hat die AC D5 Next mehr Power als eine normale D5? Wenn ja, wie viel etwa?

2) Welche der beiden Pumpen ist leiser? Ich würde die D5 Next an ein aquaero 6 LT anschliessen.

3) Gibt es für die D5 Next auch Aufsätze wie für die normale D5? Eine kurze Recherche hat diesbezüglich nichts ergeben.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich eine D5 PWM in meinem System verbaut, die an ein aquaero 6 LT angeschlossen ist. Ich bin mir momentan am Überlegen, ob ich mir für den nächsten Umbau die D5 Next bestellen sollte.  Daher habe ich zur D5 Next einige Fragen:
> 
> 1) Hat die AC D5 Next mehr Power als eine normale D5? Wenn ja, wie viel etwa?
> 
> ...



Zu 

1. Nein, bis auf die angeflanschte Steuereinheit sind die Pumpen meines Wissens nach identisch.
2. Da sie technisch identisch sind, und auch meine Erfahrung dies stützt, sind beide identisch laut. Die Next hat je nach Entkopplung / Aufhängung am AGB natürlich in Hängender Montage etwas mehr Gewicht bzg. einen anderen Schwerpunkt, was dann die Entkopplung anders fordert. Mit anderen Worten, die erzeugten Geräusche können bei den beiden unterschiedlich sein, auch wenn sie technisch identisch sind. meine Next hängt am HK-AGB, trotz teiloffenem Aufbau (siehe Sig) ist sie nicht hörbar.
3.da bin ich überfragt, ich habe immer schon eine HK AGB/Pumpen Kombi.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die D5 Next lässt sich direkt über die Aquasuite steuern. Dazu hat sie auch ein eigenes USB-Kabel mit dran, deshalb wird da auch nichts an den aquaero 6 LT angeschlossen. Du kannst höchstens den Aquabus miteinander verbinden.

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist sind die Aufsätze auch mit anderen D5 Pumpen kompatibel.


----------



## GMJ (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aufsätze = Tops?
Die Recherche hätte ja wenigstens Aqua Computer Webshop -  ULTITOP D5 Pumpenadapter fuer D5-Pumpen, G1/4 41123 bringen müssen [emoji6]


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein eigenen TOP gibt es zu kaufen, die Frage war soweit ich richtig verstanden hatte ob die Pumpe auch mit anderen Aufsätze passen würde und soweit mir richtig bekannt ist wird sie passen da sie die selben Masse hat.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die D5 Next ist eine normale D5, das heißt, sie ist weder stärker noch leiser und passt in alle üblichen Tops rein. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Steuereinheit, man kann also kein zusätzliches Gehäuse verwenden, das wars auch schon. Außer dass man mehr bezahlt....


----------



## SnaxeX (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hab für meine D5 Next auch einfach die normale D5 Aqualis gekauft - sollte soweit ich weiß, kompatibel sein. Geht ja nur um die integrierte Steuereinheit, die neu ist. Den virtuellen Durchflusssensor verwende ich nicht, der soll sehr ungenau sein und man muss dazu auch erst einmal was abknicken im Kreislauf. Ist mir alles zu umständlich/blöd, ich werde demnächst einen normalen Durchflusssensor besorgen, is so einfacher.


----------



## chaotium (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

kauf die den MPS und dann haste Ruhe


----------



## DARPA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> kauf die den MPS und dann haste Ruhe



Besser den high flow Flügelrad Sensor. Die Messung ist robuster als der MPS. Auch einfacher bzgl. Einbausituation.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKÃ¼***Quatsch***Thread*

Als USB mit Flügelrad *und *Auswertelektronik: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Durchflusssensor high flow USB G1/4 53129

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53129.jpg




> Die USB-Variante des high flow Sensors besitzt eine  integrierte Auswertelektronik mit USB- und aquabus-Schnittstelle,  konfigurierbarem Alarmausgang und einem externen  Temperatursensoreingang.



Nutze ich selber und deckt als autarke und kompakte Einheit sowohl eine zuverlässige Durchflussmessung als auch eine Messung der Wasertempertur ab. Es ist wie bei der mps Reihe ein Sensor für die Wassertemperatur integriert, der allerdings deutlich träger reagiert, als ein zusätzlicher Sensor am 2-pin temp Anschluss. Die Abweichung wird immer dann besonders deutlich, wenn man dem System ordentlich Feuer gibt.


----------



## Oozy (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Zu
> 
> 1. Nein, bis auf die angeflanschte Steuereinheit sind die Pumpen meines Wissens nach identisch.


Okay, das ist schon mal was, danke.



> 2. Da sie technisch identisch sind, und auch meine Erfahrung dies stützt, sind beide identisch laut. Die Next hat je nach Entkopplung / Aufhängung am AGB natürlich in Hängender Montage etwas mehr Gewicht bzg. einen anderen Schwerpunkt, was dann die Entkopplung anders fordert. Mit anderen Worten, die erzeugten Geräusche können bei den beiden unterschiedlich sein, auch wenn sie technisch identisch sind. meine Next hängt am HK-AGB, trotz teiloffenem Aufbau (siehe Sig) ist sie nicht hörbar.


Hast du deine runter geregelt? Wenn ja, mit wie viel rpm lässt du die laufen?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die D5 Next lässt sich direkt über die Aquasuite steuern. Dazu hat sie auch ein eigenes USB-Kabel mit dran, deshalb wird da auch nichts an den aquaero 6 LT angeschlossen. Du kannst höchstens den Aquabus miteinander verbinden.


Verstehe. Im der Anleitung steht, dass man den Anschluss ans aquaero 6 LT für RGBx braucht; sonst wird sie per USB ans Mainboard angeschlossen.



> Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist sind die Aufsätze auch mit anderen D5 Pumpen kompatibel.






GMJ schrieb:


> Aufsätze = Tops?
> Die Recherche hätte ja wenigstens Aqua Computer Webshop -  ULTITOP D5 Pumpenadapter fuer D5-Pumpen, G1/4 41123 bringen müssen [emoji6]


Ich habe mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Ich wollte wissen, wie IICARUS unten richtig erkannt hat, ob Aufsätze von anderen Herstellern, wie z.B. der von Watercool, auch für die D5 Next Pumpe verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die passt, es gibt genug Leute, die die Next an Agbs von anderen Herstellern geschraubt haben. 
Man muss nur aufpassen, wenn irgendwas in den unteren Bereich der Pumpe ist, da ist sie breiter.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Oozy schrieb:


> Verstehe. Im der Anleitung steht, dass man den Anschluss ans aquaero 6 LT für RGBx braucht; sonst wird sie per USB ans Mainboard angeschlossen.


Was haben RGB Strips mit der Steuerung der Pumpe zu tun? In deiner Frage ging es nicht um die Regelung der LEDs sondern um die Regelung der Pumpe bezüglich der Drehzahl und das geht per USB, da hierzu dann in der Aquasuite auch extra ein Regelbereich für die Pumpe eingerichtet wird.

Mit meiner Ultimate ist es so ähnlich und sieht dann so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was haben RGB Strips mit der Steuerung der Pumpe zu tun?


Nichts. Ich habe lediglich der Vollständigkeit halber angemerkt, dass die Next dann ans aquaero angeschlossen werden kann, wenn man RGBpx Produkte steuern möchte (vgl. dazu 5.4 der Bedienungsanleitung).

Edit: Sorry, hab die Anleitung falsch gelesen. Der BUS Anschluss der Next kann dazu verwendet werden, um RGBpx Produkte zu steuern.



> In deiner Frage ging es nicht um die Regelung der LEDs sondern um die Regelung der Pumpe bezüglich der Drehzahl und das geht per USB, da hierzu dann in der Aquasuite auch extra ein Regelbereich für die Pumpe eingerichtet wird.


Richtig, die Steuerung der LEDs interessiert mich nicht. Übrigens: Wenn man die Next via aquabus an den aquaero anschliesst — dass das möglich ist, hast du ja bereits gesagt — wird die Pumpenfunktion nur vom aquaero gesteuert, die gespeicherten Werte der D5 Next werden dann ignoriert (vgl. dazu 10.6 der Bedienungsanleitung zur Next). 



> Mit meiner Ultimate ist es so ähnlich und sieht dann so aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für den Screenshot.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hatte mal ein AE6 LT verbaut und auch die Pumpe mittels Aquabus angeschlossen.

Über dem Aquabus war das Regeln der Pumpe schon möglich, aber nicht so viel und alles ins Detail wie es mit dem eigenem Bereich was in der Aquasiute mittels USB eingebunden möglich ist. Die D5 Next ist eine sehr gute Pumpe und bringt von sich aus schon sehr viel mit um eine Wasserkühlung gut regeln und steuern zu können. Ein Aquaero 6 LT ist daher in diesem Sinn dann nur noch um das ganze noch besser regeln zu können und es auch noch weiter aufwerten zu können.

Ganz so nebenbei, wenn ehe ein Aquaero 6 LT geplant ist, dann würde ich das Geld lieber in einem AGB/Pumpe (HEATKILLER) von Watercool stecken, denn die Regelung würde dann immer vom Aquaero 6 LT kommen und dazu müsste ich die D5 Next nicht mehr haben müssen.


----------



## -Sin- (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich hab gerade beim Überfliegen den Begriff Durchflussmessung aufgeschnappt. Und da brennt mir schon etwas länger eine Frage auf dem Herzchen.

Aktuell lese ich den Durchfluss über das UEFI ab.
Mein Mainboard, das Aorus Master Z390 hat einen "extra" PWM Steckplatz für die Pumpe auf dem ich mir den Durchfluss anzeigen lassen kann.

Ich selbst nutze die D5 von EK. Was mich dabei aber stets wunderte, ist der Umstand daß ich nirgends angeben könnte welche Pumpe oder Widerstände sprich kühler und Radiatoren dort verbaut sind.
Wisst ihr in welcher Form dort der angebliche Durchfluss ermittelt wird und wie ernst das ganze zu nehmen ist?

Aktuell läuft meine Pumpe auf 30% was 1400 Umdrehungen entspricht oder anscheinend einem Durchfluss von 16,5 L/Minute.

Viele Grüße
Roman


----------



## Grestorn (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

1400 Umdrehungen bei 30% sind wenig, ich habe bei 2600 RPM bei 22% (eine D5 Next). 

Und 16,5 l/h wäre auch deutlich unter dem empfohlenem Minimum von 30l/h. Wobei auch sein kann, dass das Mainboard falsch zählt. Ein zusätzlicher Durchflusssensor im Kreislauf kann sicher nicht schaden!


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Wert ist 100% Blödsinn, 16,5l/m wären fast 1000l/h. Theoretisch schafft eine D5 bei Vollgas (~4800 Umdrehungen) 1500l/h, im Kreislauf verbaut 10-20% davon, gedrosselt noch weniger.


----------



## DARPA (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Richtig, der Wert is völlig utopisch. Wobei ich mich auch frage, wo das Durchfluss Signal überhaupt herkommen soll. Die D5 von EK hat doch gar keinen Sensor eingebaut und nen externen hat er scheinbar auch nicht installiert.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ach das sollen liter pro MINUTE sein... Ja, das kann nicht stimmen. Bist Du sicher? Das wäre eine völlig unübliche Messgröße für Durchfluss von einer WaKü.


----------



## -Sin- (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das der Angezeigte Wert nur Blödsinn sein kann dachte ich mir schon. Ich habe wie Sinusspass das ganze mal auf die Stunde hochgerechnet und mit dem Produktdatenblatt verglichen und dachte mir schon das ich entweder die 1 Pumpe aus einer Millionen habe, oder aber was wahrscheinlicher ist, das ganze Quatsch ist.
Zudem kommt hinzu, wenn ich die Pumpe um ein paar Prozent weiter Drossele der Kreislauf optisch (Ich habe ein kleines Wasserrädchen verbaut) zum erliegen kommt.

Ich dachte mir auch schon das ich mich beim Wert L/M vielleicht irgendwie vertue und nicht Minute anzunehmen ist, habe jedoch keine Idee wofür es sonst stehen könnte.

Bei meiner online Recherche bin ich bisweilen aus keine Antwort gestoßen außer das Gigabyte lediglich angibt das das Mainboard dazu in der Lage ist.
Habe auch schon öfter mal nach Vergleichssystemen gesucht um Nachforschen zu können um welchen Faktor das ganze falsch liegt, war jedoch genauso erfolglos.

Ich habe euch mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Handbuch und ein Screenshot aus dem UEFI angehangen.


----------



## DOcean (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich glaube nicht das da irgendwas gemessen wird...

die Pumpen die ich kenne geben auf dem "Sense" Anschluß (der meist gelbe Draht) ihre Pumpendrehzahl ans MB... (die ja auch zu sehen ist)

daraus wird dein MB wahrscheinlich einen Durchfluss "errechnen" (wohl eher schätzen  )


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Anzeige in l/h wäre, würde ich die Zahl sogar fast glauben.
Ich würde eher sagen, es denkt, da wäre ein Lüfter angeschlossen, von Bild#3 ausgehend der hinten im Gehäuse. Da kann der Wert sogar hinkommen.
Auf gut Deutsch, das Board denkt Blödsinn, eine richtige Durchflussmessung geht nur mit einem dafür vorgesehenen Sensor, alles andere ist Blödsinn.
Warum hast du eigentlich eine Kurve für die Pumpe festgelegt? Pumpen werden fest eingestellt und laufen so, egal ob jetzt Last oder keine Last anliegt.


----------



## -Sin- (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe die Pumpe zum Schluss hochgeschraubt falls die Wassertemperatur meint aus Dreistigkeit in die Höhe zu schießen.
Bisher hat das Wasser aber die Temperaturen nie erreicht so läuft sie eigentlich ständig bei den 30%

Dann wäre es deiner Meinung nach quasi ein Luftfluss von 16L/M. Daran hatte ich noch nie gedacht da werde ich mich Mal schlau machen.
Ich würde schon gerne Mal wissen wie viel Wasser durchfließt und wenn ich mir das von dem angegeben Wert in irgendeiner Weise errechnen kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das ist nur ne Vermutung mit dem Luftstrom, sieht anhand des Bildes eben so aus und könnte auch halbwegs hinkommen, soweit ich die Werte für Lüfterleistung noch im Kopf habe (oder auch nicht, Lüfterleistung ist immer so ne Sache).
Die Regelung nach der Wassertemperatur macht für die Pumpe wirklich keinen Sinn, klar kannst du das so machen, aber zum einen bringt mehr Durchfluss in den allermeisten Fällen keinen Vorteil bei der Kühlleistung, zum anderen hast du, wenn dein Wasser mal wirklich so warm wird, ein anderes Problem. Das ganze Wasser hat ja schon ne gewisse thermische Masse, das wird nicht einfach so 30°C wärmer (außer die Wohnung brennt, aber dann ist die Pumpendrehzahl das kleinste Problem).


----------



## -Sin- (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn man sich das durch den Kopf gehen lässt hast du schon Recht.
Das war bisher mein PanicButton falls da irgendwas schief laufen sollte^^.
Ich hatte bis vor einigen Wochen das Solid Fuel von EK im Kreislauf und da hörte mein Wasserrädchen schon 34% auf zu drehen.
Und wenn es nicht dreht bekomm ich leichte Panikzustände .
Die GPU und CPU Temperatur war mir zu sprunghaft um es an diese zu Koppeln so dachte ich an die Wassertemperatur. Aber was mir jetzt auffällt wo du es ansprichst ist, das bis sich das Wasser von den Wärmequellen hin zum Temperatursensor erhitzt wahrschein wirklich bereits die Wohnung brennt =D .


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Versteh das nicht falsch, es macht schon Sinn, nach der Wassertemperatur zu regeln, aber bei den Lüftern. Die Pumpe transportiert immer Wasser, ob das jetzt warm oder kalt ist; ob du mehr oder weniger Durchfluss hast, hat sehr wenig Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. 
Bei den Lüftern macht das aber durchaus Sinn, immerhin gibt die Hardware ja die Wärme ans Wasser ab und das Wasser wird zum Wärmeträger. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass deine Cpu gerade wegen irgendeiner cpufordernden Anwendung heiß ist, dann drehen bei Regelung nach Cputemperatur die Lüfter hoch, das Wasser wäre aber auch bei hoher Cputemperatur kühl. Im Gegenzug zockst du gerade, deine Cpu wird nicht stark belastet und wird daher nicht so warm, aber dein Wasser heizt sich durch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte unnötig auf, mit allen dazugehörigen Nachteilen. 
Zudem ist Wasser, wie du festgestellt hast, ziemlich träge, für kurze Temperaturspitzen (oder auch längere) müssen die Lüfter nicht aufheulen.


----------



## -Sin- (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah okay da war mein falscher Ansatz. Dann lass ich die Pumpe auf allen Stufen bei ihren 30% und gebe den Lüftern die Regelung die ich zur Zeit auf der Pumpe anwende.

Für den Pumpen Ausfall habe ich ja noch die Warnmeldung im UEFI die dann greift.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



-Sin- schrieb:


> Das der Angezeigte Wert nur Blödsinn sein kann dachte ich mir schon. Ich habe wie Sinusspass das ganze mal auf die Stunde hochgerechnet und mit dem Produktdatenblatt verglichen und dachte mir schon das ich entweder die 1 Pumpe aus einer Millionen habe, oder aber was wahrscheinlicher ist, das ganze Quatsch ist.
> Zudem kommt hinzu, wenn ich die Pumpe um ein paar Prozent weiter Drossele der Kreislauf optisch (Ich habe ein kleines Wasserrädchen verbaut) zum erliegen kommt.
> 
> Ich dachte mir auch schon das ich mich beim Wert L/M vielleicht irgendwie vertue und nicht Minute anzunehmen ist, habe jedoch keine Idee wofür es sonst stehen könnte.
> ...



Ich habe auch ein Gigabyte und dieser Wert steht für Impulse pro Minute, fas man ein Gerät hat, der das ausgeben kann.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

@Oozy:

Ich habe die Next auf 16% gedrosselt, laut Highflow USB in meinem Loop sind das grob 75l/h bei etwa 2300rpm (0% bei der Next sind 200RPM).

@Sin:

die Regelung der Lüfterdrehzahl und damit eines Kreislaufs ist schon immer Anlass zu Diskussionen gewesen. Grundsätzlich ist es immer ratsam, seine Komponenten-Temperaturen im Auge zu behalten, die maßgebliche Kerngröße zur Steuerung war für mich aber immer die Wassertemperatur. Diese gibt bei mir auch am Ende die Notabschaltung in Auftrag. Wenn Komponente zu warm werden, takten moderne GPUs / CPUs runter und du bemerkst es recht schnell. Geht aber die Wassertemperatur hoch, merkst du es im Zweifel erst bei Funkenflug und nassen Füßen. Der Durchfluß ist nützlich um zu sehen, falls bei konstanter Pumpendrehzahl ggf. Verstopfungen im Loop zunehmen. Weiterhin skalieren die meisten Blocks (CPU wie GPU) ab etwa 60-70 l/h kaum noch mit dem Durchfluß (ein Anfitek mal aussen vorgelassen).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, jede Kenngröße hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung, hat man aber einen laufenden Loop, dessen Komponententemperaturen soweit passen (also Montagefehler aussen vor), ist meiner Ansicht nach die wichtigste Regelgröße die Wassertemperatur, um zu sagen, die Büchse läuft gesund.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ach das sollen liter pro MINUTE sein... Ja, das kann nicht stimmen. Bist Du sicher? Das wäre eine völlig unübliche Messgröße für Durchfluss von einer WaKü.



Früher war l/min weit verbreitet und außerhalb des Silent-orientierten deutschen Marktes ergeben sich damit auch gut handhabbare Zahlen. Immerhin sind es keine GPM 
Ohne eine Möglichkeit die Anzeige an den verwendeten DFM anzupassen ist sie aber wertlos – und ohne DFM sowieso. Vermutlich hat Gigabyte eine bestimmte Zahl von Impulsen pro Liter vordefiniert und interpretiert jetzt alle Impulssignale am zugehörigen Anschluss gemäß dieser Vorgabe, auch wenn es die Drehzahlimpulse einer Pumpe sind.


----------



## -Sin- (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mag mich jemand über die Begriffe GPM und DFM aufklären ?


----------



## Grestorn (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

GPM: Galleon per Minute. 

DFM... da muss ich raten. Digital Flow Measure? 

/edit: Google ist mein Freund. War nah dran, aber korrekt ist "Differential Flow Meter". Kommt aus dem Kraftfahrtbereich.


----------



## CoLuxe (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

DFM = DurchFlussMesser

Nicht jeder Durchflussmesser arbeitet mit Druckunterschieden.
Der weit verbreitete High Flow von Aquacomputer z.B. misst mit einem Flügelrad.


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Durchfluss kann man auf viele verschieden Arten messen -> Durchflussmesstechnik fuer Fluessigkeiten, Gase und Dampf | Endress+Hauser
(leider kosten die Industriegeräte richtig viel Asche)

Ich hab früher viele große Durchflussmesser installiert (teilweise konnte man durchklettern durch das Rohr)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> DFM = DurchFlussMesser
> 
> Nicht jeder Durchflussmesser arbeitet mit Druckunterschieden.
> Der weit verbreitete High Flow von Aquacomputer z.B. misst mit einem Flügelrad.



Korrekte Antwort und mir seit 1,5 Jahrzehnten als Abkürzung im Wasserkühlungsbereich genauso geläufig wie "AGB"; im Kontext DurchFlussMessung wollte ich mir das Ausschreiben sparen. Galeonen pro Minute ist übrigens eine alte Einheit für den spanischen Staatshaushalt, aber Gallons per Minute die gebräuchliche für Durchflussraten überall da, wo man international nicht verstanden werden will.


----------



## -Sin- (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und die Allgemeine Geschäfts Bedingungen im Wasserkühlungsbereich unterliegen seit einige Jahren auch dem RGB trend =D


----------



## chaotium (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DARPA schrieb:


> Besser den high flow Flügelrad Sensor. Die Messung ist robuster als der MPS. Auch einfacher bzgl. Einbausituation.



Ich hatte drei DFM mit dem klapper Flügelrad, alle davon haben geklappert und gerattert wie ein alter Panzer. Der MPS ist genauso gut und genauso leicht einzubauen wie mit dem Rad


----------



## Tekkla (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Ich hatte drei DFM mit dem klapper Flügelrad, alle davon haben geklappert und gerattert wie ein alter Panzer.


 Erstaunlich, habe ich mit den Aqua Computer Highflows gänzlich konträre Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine verursacht auch keine Geräusche, aber es gab hier ein User der auch darüber klagte. Nur hatte er ein Versuchsaufbau aufgebaut und so ein hohen Durchfluss hätte er später wenn alles verbaut ist nie erreichen können. Da sein Loop nur aus der Pumpe/AGB und dem Durchflusssensor bestand.


----------



## GMJ (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Durchfluss kann man auf viele verschieden Arten messen -> Durchflussmesstechnik fuer Fluessigkeiten, Gase und Dampf | Endress+Hauser
> (leider kosten die Industriegeräte richtig viel Asche)
> 
> Ich hab früher viele große Durchflussmesser installiert (teilweise konnte man durchklettern durch das Rohr)


Und auch da sind wir in den Jahren weitergekommen.
Und so abartig teuer ist das gar nicht mehr, die alten Techniken mit MID/IDM ja, berührungslose Techniken sind aber deutlich erachwinglicher, vor allem bei Nennweiten >DN1000 (für den Laien: Rohrdurchmesser größer 1m).

Verglichen mit unserem Suchtthema WaKü aber sicherlich fernab von jeglicher P/L Orientierung [emoji23]

Wobei ich mich frage, ob es vielleicht Temperaturdifferenz-Messungen schaffen werden, kalometische Durchflussmesser sind verhältnismäßig billig und für kleine Durchmesser erhältlich.
Ob das mal was wird für die WaKü?!


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat jemand schon mal den Durchflusssensor(AC-high flow) zwischen AGB und Pumpen Einlass verbaut? Bin was am umplanen und der Durchflussensor stört etwas um mit meinem Loop besser raus zu kommen und auf der Seite zwischen Pumpe und AGB hätte ich mehr Platz dazu. Habe nur bedenken das der Durchfluss dann nicht mehr richtig ermittelt wird. Bisher hatte ich ihn nach dem Auslass, aber ich bin an meinem Loop etwas am umplanen.

Aber ich werde mir wieder was nach dem Auslass suchen müssen, da ich es auch nicht optimal zwischen AGB und Pumpe finde.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, da ich Hardtube verbaue gehe ich auf Nummer sicher und dann kommt der nach dem Auslass dran.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum sollte es eine Rolle spielen, an welchem Ort im Kreislauf der Durchflussmesser ist? Wie die Stromstärke in einem Stromkreis ist auch der Durchfluss überall im Wasserkreislauf identisch...


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim komplettem Loop ist es mir klar, aber zwischen dem AGB und der Pumpe habe ich gedacht das durch die Füllmenge eines AGB der Druck nachlässt und es sich auch auf die Messung auswirken kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Highflow arbeitet doch mit Schaufelrad, der geht überall.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So weit ich weiß, ist der Wiederstand des Wassers in ein Kreislauf, immer gleich. Sollte laut Physik immer so sein. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Beispiel habe ich Gestern sogar gefunden wo der zwischen AGB und Pumpe verbaut war.
Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Danke für Eure Aussagen dazu.

Das Problem an der Sache ist das ich es sehen würde, da ich ja ein Vergleich von vorher und nachher hätte, aber da ich kein Schlauch verbaut habe würde es mich wieder ärgern nochmals dran zu gehen, da ich wie ich mich kenne mich dann nicht damit abfinden könnte.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auch der Wasserdruck ist vor und nach dem AGB ziemlich identisch würde ich sagen. Der AGB selbst erzeugt kaum Druck durch die Wassersäule selbst (das ist zu vernachlässigen) und für den geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf selbst, kannst Du den AGB als geschlossen ansehen, denn die Pumpe erzeugt ebensoviel "Saug-" wie "Pumpdruck" an den AGB Anschlüssen. Deswegen bleibt ja auch die Wasserhöhe im AGB praktisch konstant.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar, hat sich aber ehe erledigt, da ich mir die Position nochmals angeschaut habe und der dort ehe nicht gut passen würde. Habe mich daher nun zu einer anderen Position entschieden und da mein Kabel dazu zu kurz ist habe ich bereits ein längeres Kabel bestellt. Mein Kabel war ehe defekt, was ich letztens mit Löten wieder repariert hatte.

Bin ja bei mir wieder alles am umkrempeln und möchte mein Loop bei dieser Gelegenheit etwas anders verlaufen lassen. 
Daher mache ich mir momentan einige Gedanken bis der liebe Paketzusteller bis ende der Woche mir die restlichen Sachen die ich dazu verbauen möchte liefert.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, mit welcher Ausdauer Du bastelst. Ich bin froh, dass meine Kiste erst mal soweit läuft, und die Aussicht, dass ich das Board nochmal tauschen muss (wg. dieser eigenartigen Geschichte mit dem überproportionalen Leistungseinbruch bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung von Prime95) behagt mir ganz und gar nicht. 

Bei Dir scheint dann doch eher das HW-Basteln im Vordergrund zu stehen, ich bastel dann doch lieber an der SW rum


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir läuft alles soweit gut und da ich für meine Hardware sehr viel Geld ausgegeben habe möchte ich auch vorerst nichts mehr dran ändern. Daher steht momentan bei mir nur die Optik im Vordergrund und ich habe dazu die letzten Monate einiges an Geld ausgegeben. Von der Funktionalität hat sich aber nichts geändert. Im Grunde hätte ich sogar alles mit Schlauch belassen können, denn zwar sind die Schläuche nach fast 3 Jahren schon etwas trüb gewesen, aber in einem Bereich wo ich es auch dabei belassen hätte können.

Ich bin ja sogar so bescheuert und habe mir gestern ein neuen AGB von Watercool gekauft, der nun aus Glas besteht. 
Was ich genau am machen bin kannst hier lesen: [Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding

Meine Frau denkt sich auch schon was ich die ganze Zeit immer wieder am Rechner dran machen bin.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So hat jeder sein Hobby und seine Leidenschaft!


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sehe ich auch so und in meinem Fall ist es auch das einzige Hobby was ich habe und zudem noch ein Zeitvertreib da ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen Erwerbsunfähig bin. Aber ich hoffe jetzt das ich es so hin bekomme das es mir so gut gefällt und die nächste Zeit dann nichts mehr dran machen muss. 

Besonders mit Hardtube was etwas aufwendig mit dem verbauen ist, möchte man nicht immer dran gehen.


----------



## Gianni79 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wie sagt man so schön: "nach den Tubes ist vor den Tubes" 
Da gäbe es ja noch Glas, Kupfer, Carbon, Nanoröhrchen... [emoji16]


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Beim komplettem Loop ist es mir klar, aber zwischen dem AGB und der Pumpe habe ich gedacht das durch die Füllmenge eines AGB der Druck nachlässt und es sich auch auf die Messung auswirken kann.



Der dynamische Druck ändert sich zwar entlang des Kreislaufes (unmittelbar nach der Pumpe am höchsten, direkt davor am niedrigsten), nicht aber der statische durch den Füllstand; zumindest nicht solange der Einlass in den AGB unter dem Wasserspiegel liegt. Ein Durchflussmesser misst aber gar keinen Druck, sondern Durchfluss. Und wenn der Durchfluss sich in verschiedenen Teilen des Kreislaufes unterscheidet, dann hat man ein Leck. 

Unabhängig von der korrekten Messung wäre eine DFS zwischen Pumpe aber dennoch eine schlechte Idee: Jedes Hinderniss an dieser Steller erschwert bei (Wieder-)Befüllungen den passiven Wasserfluss bis in die Pumpenkammer.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

..wo wir grad beim Highflow sind... ich habe seit Inbetriebnahme Mitte 2019 das Problem, dass sich der Highflow USB nach dem Booten nicht per USB korrekt anmeldet, d.h. Gerätefehler im Manager. Einmal deinstallieren, und er wird dann auch korrekt installiert und liefert Daten in die AS. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt (Z270 Chipsatz). Habe ihn bereits umgesteckt, denke nicht, dass es ein Kontaktproblem ist. Evtl. wieder so eine rätselhafte "inkompatibilität" wie mit dem AE4 und Asus Boards vor ein paar Jahren? Ich glaub das war es eine nicht strinkt eingehaltene USB Spezifikation... Ist nicht schlimm, nervt aber weil der Rest wirklich gut läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der korrekten Messung wäre eine DFS zwischen Pumpe aber dennoch eine schlechte Idee: Jedes Hinderniss an dieser Steller erschwert bei (Wieder-)Befüllungen den passiven Wasserfluss bis in die Pumpenkammer.


Das wäre mein nächstes Bedenken gewesen, denn ich habe mal ein Filter zwischen gehabt und da hatte ich beim befüllen etwas Probleme bis die Pumpe ins laufen kam. Wenn es aber einmal befüllt war, war es kein Problem mehr.

@TheAbyss 
In meinem Fall hat der Durchflussmesser kein USB Anschluss.
Meines habe ich an meiner Pumpe angeschlossen und damit habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> @TheAbyss
> In meinem Fall hat der Durchflussmesser kein USB Anschluss.
> Meines habe ich an meiner Pumpe angeschlossen und damit habe ich keine Probleme.



Mein lieber Schwan, ich bin ein Volldepp... das werd ich die Tage mal testen, Aquabus gibt´s ja auch noch.... Danke für den Denkanstoß.


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine D5 Next surrt auf einmal - von gestern auf heute. Weiß jemand wieso? Vibrationen sind es nicht, das surren ist auch wenn ich sie "festhalte". Hab sie davor immer auf 100% laufen lassen, jetzt auf 60% ist es verschwunden (taucht hier und da mal kurz auf, ich schätze, wenn ich weiter runter gehe, verschwindet es für immer). Hat da jemand eine Erklärung?


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine ändert ihre Soundcharakteristik nur bei Drehzahländerung, z.B. wenn mir nach Installation neuer Chipsatztreiber der AS-Dienst aussteigt. Prüf mal ob sie nicht evtl. tatsächlich mehr oder weniger schnell dreht...ansonsten kann ich deine Beobachtung nicht bestätigen. Surren tut meine auch bei bestimmten Drehzahlen.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vielleicht ist ein Luftbläschen reingekommen. Wenn der Pc mal paar Stunden aus war, sammelt sich die noch im Loop vorhandene Luft zu Bläschen, beim Start kam dann vielleicht eine rein.
Luft in der Pumpe ist mit das größte akustische Theater überhaupt, von vibrierenden Gehäusen mal abgesehen.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ein Luftbläschen reingekommen. Wenn der Pc mal paar Stunden aus war, sammelt sich die noch im Loop vorhandene Luft zu Bläschen, beim Start kam dann vielleicht eine rein.
> Luft in der Pumpe ist mit das größte akustische Theater überhaupt, von vibrierenden Gehäusen mal abgesehen.



Ironischerweise war das Geräusch genau das erste, woran ich denken musste. Hört sich so an, nciht wie ein vibrieren. Wie krieg ich die da am besten raus? Einfach die Pumpe hin und her bewegen?


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die kommen genauso wieder raus, wie sie reingekommen sind. Manchmal während des Betriebs, meistens aber zum Pumpenstart. Das kann allerdings seine Zeit brauchen, bis es soweit ist.
Bei mir hat es mal einen Monat gedauert, bis die ganze Luft aus der Pumpe raus war. Da musste die damalige D5 wegen der Lautstärke auf niedrigster Stufe laufen und einen sehr großen Kreislauf versorgen, die Temperaturen waren entsprechend schlecht.


----------



## SnaxeX (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die kommen genauso wieder raus, wie sie reingekommen sind. Manchmal während des Betriebs, meistens aber zum Pumpenstart. Das kann allerdings seine Zeit brauchen, bis es soweit ist.
> Bei mir hat es mal einen Monat gedauert, bis die ganze Luft aus der Pumpe raus war. Da musste die damalige D5 wegen der Lautstärke auf niedrigster Stufe laufen und einen sehr großen Kreislauf versorgen, die Temperaturen waren entsprechend schlecht.



Ok gut. Bei 50% ist sie jetzt eh immer leise, die Temperaturwarnung ist beim Zocken noch nicht angesprungen, also werd ichs wohl überleben. Im März hab ich dann hoffentlich mehr Zeit - dann mach ich meine Erweiterung des Kreislaufs, bevor es wieder warm wird draußen xD


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wir hatten doch hier irgendwo mal einen Thread in dem verschiedene WLP getestet worden sind... Meinst ich finde den gerade. Hat den vlt jemand zufällig zur Hand?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hat den vlt jemand zufällig zur Hand?


Also bei mir ist der nicht.... 

Aber ich habe ihn gefunden.... [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!
So ein Schlingel...


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Merci dir! 

Ja das war er.. hab den nicht mehr finden können.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal was anderes... ich habe neuerdings so ein Dröhen was anscheint von meiner Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe verursacht wird. Habe Hardtube dran, aber nach dem Umbau habe ich hierzu keine Vibration Akustik hören können. Scheint dennoch gut entkoppelt zu sein. Denn es ist kein Brummen der Pumpe sondern eher ein Dröhnen was sich eher nach einem trockenem Lager anhört.

Habe auch heute Nacht festgestellt das es nur dann da ist wenn die Pumpe mit 3000 U/min etwa 65 l/h erreicht. Stelle ich die Pumpe auf 3200 U/min so das sie dann 75 h/l erreicht ist es wieder weg. Aufgefallen ist es mir auch erst nachdem ich mal was ein wenig umbaute und ein paar Winkel zusätzlich drin hatte und so von 75 l/h auf nur noch 65 l/h kam.

Bin mir auch gar nicht sicher ob es von der Pumpe kommt, denn direkt daneben habe ich auch ein Durchflusssensor verbaut, der ja auch ein Flügelrad mit beinhaltet. Jetzt steht ein Umbau bevor und ich bin am überlegen ob ich die Magnetwelle inkl. Gummistopfen und Keramikwelle austausche. Aber diese hatte ich letztens ausgebaut um zu schauen ob Verunreinigung bzw. ein Verschleiß erkennbar ist und soweit sah alles gut aus. Die Gummistopfen der Keramikwelle konnte ich aber letztens nicht nachsehen, da sie in den Bauteile stecken blieben und nur die Keramikwelle mit der Magnetspule raus kam.

EDIT:

Bin mal der Sache nachgegangen und habe dazu mal den Schlauch was zum Mora geht abgeknickt um den Durchfluss zu hemmen. Das Flügelrad in meiner Durchflussanzeige blieb dabei auch stehen und das Dröhnen war dennoch da. Ziehe ich den Stromkabel von der Pumpe ist dieses Dröhnen auch weg.

Ich werde jetzt alles umbauen und da habe ich ehe vor die Pumpe wieder im unterem Bereich mit Schlauch anzuschließen und soweit möglich werde ich ehe versuchen genauer zu biegen und so soweit möglich auf Winkeladapter zu verzichten. Wenn es dann damit nicht behoben wird kann ich immer noch die Ersatzteile dazu kaufen. Nur muss ich dazu dann halt den Anschluss des Einlass ausbauen um an die Pumpenkammer dran kommen zu können.

Denn es kann auch gut sein das ein Betriebsgeräusch wegen den Röhren verstärkt wird.

EDIT: Ok habe mich jetzt doch entschieden ein neues Pumpenrad incl. Achse zu bestellen, dann kann ich es direkt mit dem Umbau mit austauschen. Muss ehe noch auf die Alustreben warten und ich hoffe das Aquacomputer bis dahin liefern kann. Musste direkt über AC bestellen, da nur sie die richtige Welle für die Ultimate Pumpe haben. Zudem ist der Versand ab 20 Euro ehe kostenlos.

Muss nur mal schauen wie ich die Gummipuffer der Welle raus gepult bekomme, denn die bleiben immer im Gehäuse stecken.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Dröhnen könnte von mitschwingenden Teilen kommen. Man kennts ja, dass bei unterschiedlichen Frequenzen manche Dinge eben mehr mitschwingen als sonst.
Ich vermute, dass es bei den Austauschteilen ebenso vorkommen wird, wenn es im gleichen Aufbau bleibt.
Solange es NUR bei einer bestimmten Frequenz vorkommt, würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das könnte gut möglich sein, bei meinem Umbau wird der untere Bereich ehe wieder mit Schlauch angeschlossen, ich werde das Teil aber dennoch austauschen, denn sollte es doch ein Verschleiß sein müsste dazu wieder alles ausgebaut werden, da ich das Teil nur austauschen kann wenn der Einlass nicht dran ist. Kostet jetzt auch nicht die Welt und so gehe ich auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist mit Sicherheit besser, zur Pumpe nur Schlauch zu haben.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Anfangs war es auch gut, das mit dem Dröhnen ist jetzt erst seit kurzem und auch nicht immer. Je nach Drehzahl wird es auch besser oder schlechter. Es ist jedenfalls nicht das Brummen der Pumpe, das hört sich anders an. Die Pumpe läuft jetzt aber seit 3 Jahren, daher kann ich ein Verschleiß auch nicht ganz ausschließen. In letzter Zeit hat sich auch beim befüllen Probleme gemacht bis der Loop sich in Bewegung gesetzt hat. Sobald mein Loop aber befüllt ist läuft sie Problemlos.

Das mit dem Schlauch ist auch kein Problem, da sich der Bereich unter einer Decke befindet. 
Habe dazu auch schon Schlauch ohne Weichmacher da.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

IICARUS meine 2 Aquastream Ultimate, habe ich nicht umgebaut.
Meine hat immer noch das Standard Pumpenrad mit Keramikachse (kauf 01.02.2016).
Des weiteren Seit 2017 beim 2. PC eine weitere Aquastream Ultimate im Einsatz.
Bei meiner alten Eheim 1046(kauf ebay 2006), ist immer noch das erste Pumpenrad mit Keramikachse (aufgelagert als Reserve).
Alle 3 Pumpen sind sehr leise und laufen fehlerfrei, dabei habe ich keine, direkt an die Plexi-Rohre angeschlossen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bringt mir aber jetzt nichts das es bei dir gut läuft, war  ja bei mir bis vor ein paar Wochen auch so und meine Pumpe läuft mittlerweile auch schon 3 Jahre. Wobei heute ist das Geräusch wieder weg und dann wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht an den Tubes liegen, da  ich das Geräusch sonst immer da hätte. Außerdem hatte ich im November als ich mein Hardtube verbaut  keine Geräusche die darüber übertragen wurden.

Wie bereits geschrieben ist es auch kein Brummen der Pumpe, sondern eher ein Dröhnen wie eine Art Pfeifen, was sich eher nach spiel auf der Welle anhört.

Die neue Welle baue ich diesmal auch mit dem original Pumperadflügel ein. Dieses Mod-Pumpenrad ist bei der neuen Welle nicht mit dabei und das setze ich diesmal auch nicht drauf. Es handelt sich um dieses Original Ersatzteil was ich einbauen werde:  Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquastream XT / ULTIMATE Pumpenrad incl. Achse 41065

Bin demnächst groß was am umbauen und habe keine Lust wenn es dann nicht gut ist alles erneut zerlegen zu müssen. Daher kommt sie jetzt rein und gut ist. Die neue Welle ist auch bestellt und bereits auf dem Weg zu mir. Müsste sogar voraussichtlich morgen bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## Viking30k (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bin mittlerweile auch unter den wakülern unterwegs ich werde aber auch noch mal ran müssen ich habe meine d5 Pumpe direkt am AGB und mit hardtubes angeschlossen 

Leider vibriert das schon stark und die Pumpe bringt den AGB zum scheppern 

Da ich auch einen größeren Kreislauf habe und die Pumpe drosseln will habe ich mich für ein dualtop mit einer 2. Pumpe entschieden. Das wird nur mit Schlauch angeschlossen und auf ein shoggy sandwich gesetzt


----------



## weizenleiche (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sind denn eure Meinungen zum Thema Wasserkühlung bei der aktuellen  Hardware? Bei welchen Komponenten macht die Wasserkühlung noch wirklich  Sinn?

Hintergrund ist das ich mich die letzten Tage mit den aktuell  erhältlichen Chipsetzen auseinandergesetzt habe und dort die Spawas bzw.  der Chipsatz wieder mit Lüfter gekühlt werden, es aber noch sehr wenige  Angebote für passende Kühler zum Mainboard gibt, weshalb ich schon mit  dem Gedanken gespielt habe nur noch Grafikkarte und CPU unter Wasser zu  setzen. Temperaturen, Leichte Übertaktbarkeit, Spaß am Basteln und  Lautstärke sind meine Hauptgründe, warum ich überhaupt eine  Wasserkühlung betreibe und bevor nicht CPU&Mainboard&GPU unter  Wasser sind, macht eine Wasserkühlung aus meiner "alten" Denke heraus für mich  keinen Sinn; Ist dieser Gedanke evtl. überholt und kann das Brett bei  leichtem OC auch ohne auskommen? Immerhin sind dort die Kühler fast mit  am teuersten, für das am wenigsten messbare Ergebnis. Ich weiß natürlich  aber nicht, wie laut die Lüfter auf den aktuellen Chipsetzen rumrödeln.  Da wäre zumindest das Lautstärke Argument noch mit einzubeziehen.

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt & freue mich auch auf Rückmeldung von den Foren-bekannten Wasserkühlung-Enthusiasten


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Und ich warte darauf, dass meine Steuerung fertig wird, dann kann ich endlich mal halbwegs vernünftig messen, was meine bekloppten Kreisläufe so leisten. Die DDC´s könnten auch mal etwas weniger Saft vertragen, auf 12V sind sie eben doch hörbar; und das ist ja kein Zustand.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure Meinungen zum Thema Wasserkühlung bei der aktuellen  Hardware? Bei welchen Komponenten macht die Wasserkühlung noch wirklich  Sinn?



Ich hab mich vor kurzem auch mit der Frage auseinandergesetzt, weil ich ein komplett neues System aufgebaut habe und damit auch meine Probleme mit dem Board hatte (gibt dazu einen Thread hier im Forum). 

Ich dachte mir, wenn dann richtig, und habe ein richtig teures Board gekauft, bei dem nicht nur die CPU sondern auch die Spannungswandler und der IO-Hub vom Wasser gekühlt werden. 

Das ganze macht aber tatsächlich nur aus "Nerd"-Gründen Sinn, also weil man das Basteln mag  und die Optik schätzt. Bei guten x570 Boards brauchen weder die Spawas noch der Hub eine Kühlung. Selbst der Lüfter, der auf fast allen Boards auf dem Hub verbaut sind, ist so gut wie nie an (so weit ich das inzwischen von anderen mitbekommen habe). 

Die CPU Performance wird durch die Wasserkühlung bei einem Ryzen kaum nennenswert besser. Bei Intel mag das ein wenig anders sein, da dort das OC Potential und auch die Tuning-Möglichkeiten viel größer sind. 

Bei der GPU gibt es immer noch leichte Vorteile bei einer WaKü. Die GPU erzeugt verglichen mit der CPU ungleich viel mehr Wärme und profitiert auch deutlich mehr. Man kann zwar auch Luftgekühlt eine 2080Ti meist bis 2GHz takten, aber mit einer WaKü geht das deutlich entspannter und auch langfristig lärmfrei. 

Bei anderen Komponenten (SSD, RAM usw.) macht eine aktive Kühlung m.E. gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Man kann sich alles nötig reden, am Ende denkt man, man müsste sich ne aktiv gekühlte Mainboardbackplate bauen.
Ist natürlich völlig unnötig und braucht kein Mensch, aber das kann man dann auch wieder soweit durchgehen, bis die Wakü komplett für die Katz ist.
Am Ende kommt es immer auf einen selbst an, was man wirklich braucht. 

Sinnvoll ist Wakü bei allen Komponenten, deren Temperatur für die Leistung entscheidend ist, üblicherweise wäre das vor allem die Grafikkarte. Wenn man nur ne Mittelklassekarte in einem guten custom Design hat, die unter Last bei 60°C läuft und dabei leise bleibt, kann man sich das sparen. Wenn die eigene Karte aber 300W und mehr säuft und die Lüfter mit Flugzeugen konkurrieren wollen (und die Karte trotzdem heiß läuft), sieht die Sache anders aus. 
Ebenso, wenn die Cpu Strom ohne Ende säuft und einfach nicht mehr zu kühlen ist, kommt man an der Wakü (neben anderen Modifikationen) nicht vorbei. Andere Leute würden da widersprechen und sagen: " Aber du kannst doch soviel Strom sparen, wenn du auf 5% Leistung verzichtest" und den ganzen Verlust durch Übertaktung anderer Komponenten wieder reinholen. 
Man sollte natürlich andere Komponenten nicht außer Acht lassen, wenn die Spannungswandler überhitzen, bringt die ganze Wakü nichts. Blöcke können sich schon lohnen, das ist persönliche Präferenz.

Wesentlich wichtiger ist die Lautstärke, denn die kann man loswerden. Bei der Herangehensweise macht es Sinn, die Komponenten zu wässern, die mit hörbaren Lüftern aktiv gekühlt werden, das wären üblicherweise Cpu und Gpu, der Rest ist unhörbar.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

So mal die Frage an euch Wasserkühlern  
Woran besteht der sinn an ein Doppel-Kreislaufsystem?
Ich kann mir nur den Aspekte der Optik Vorstellen.

Den Aspekt, Pumpenleistung kann schon mal nicht stimmen, denn: 
mein Altes System war
1x CPU Kühler (HeatkillerIV Pro)
2x GPU Kühler (EKWB HD7950)
1x VRM + Chipsatz (Heatkiller CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z)
1x Mora 2 Pro
Das ganze hat die Aquastream Ultimate, bei max 10% mehr Drehzahl, mit Durchfluss von 56 L/h.
Mit dem jetzige System ist der Durchfluss nur gering höher geworden.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Technisch ist es natürlich so ziemlich Blödsinn, mehrere Kreisläufe zu verbauen.

Optisch ist es natürlich so, dass man unterschiedlich farbige Flüssigkeiten verwenden kann, sonstige optische Verbesserungen kann man mit paar Tricks auch mit einem Kreislauf realisieren.
Zudem kann man einem Kreislauf weit mehr Pumpen- und Kühlleistung zuweisen, wenn man übertreibt. 

Beispiel: Ich habe einen Kreislauf für die Gpus des Windowssystems, einen für den Rest des Windowssystems und einen für das Linuxsystem. Weil ich bekloppt bin und das letzte °C bei den Gpus rausholen will, um den höchsten Booststep konstant zu halten, habe ich dem Gpukreislauf alle 6 560er Radiatoren und 4 DDCs gegeben. Möglichst hoher Durchfluss (ganz unnötig ist er nicht) und möglichst niedrige Wassertemperatur. Der Kreislauf für den Rest von Windows besteht aus einem 140er und einem 360er aus dem Loop meiner ersten Wakü und einer DDC, der für das Linuxsystem aus einem 240er und einer DDC310. So habe ich die maximale Kühlleistung und Durchfluss wo ich sie haben will; da, wo es egal ist, ist es auch egal. Wenn alles ein Kreislauf wäre, würde der Durchfluss leiden, vor allem, weil ich irrsinnig viele Schnelltrenner verbauen müsste und die Ek Qdc halt restriktiv sind. Die Reihenfolge wäre auch schwierig und bei jedem Umbau würde ich wieder irgendwo Luft drin haben.


Das ist natürlich alles nur theoretisches Gerede, praktisch ist das Blödsinn und nur ne Rechtfertigung, um mehr überwachen, steuern und basteln zu können. 
Ich überlege inzwischen schon, ob ich jeder 2080ti einen eigenen Loop gebe, einfach aus den genannten Gründen.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hab auch überlegt mein X570 Mainboard zu kühlen, da ich aber den Lüfter noch nie gehört habe außer beim Starten, habe ich den Gedanke wieder verworfen. CPU und GPU können sich lohnen, müssen aber nicht. Mein R9 3900X läuft stock, da würde es auch eine gute LuKü tun. Die Grafkkarte lohnt sich mit Wasser zu kühlen, aber ist ja auch nur beschränkt notwendig. 

Bei dem Flashen meine rVega 56 auf das Bios einer Vega 64 wurd aber eine WaKü empfohlen, weil doch andere Spannungen anliegen. Für mich hat es sich also gelohnt, aber ist ja auch eher der Ausnahmefall. Vega war ja generell ein etwas speziellerer Fall, wo sich Flashen was gebracht hat (heutzutage)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Optisch ist es natürlich so, dass man unterschiedlich farbige Flüssigkeiten verwenden kann, sonstige optische Verbesserungen kann man mit paar Tricks auch mit einem Kreislauf realisieren.


Das musst du mir mal erklären, das "mit paar Tricks auch mit einem Kreislauf realisieren" .
Das klingt für mich nach BASTELN 
Der Rest des Post, war genial.



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich hab auch überlegt mein X570 Mainboard zu kühlen, da ich aber den Lüfter noch nie gehört habe außer beim Starten, habe ich den Gedanke wieder verworfen.


Das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master benötigt keine Wasserkühlung, Wandler bleiben sehr Kühl.
Geprüft mit Wärmebild.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nun, 2 Agbs nebeneinander zu verbauen geht auch in einem Kreislauf, mehrere Pumpen auch, das ist ja alles nicht das Problem. Schwierig wird es dann, wenn man die Verschlauchung/Verrohrung wie mehrere Kreisläufe aussehen lässt. Man kann natürlich beliebig mischen wie man will, mal 16/12er Acryl zu den Grafikkarten, einem Agb und einer Pumpe, mal 13/10er zu Cpu, dem anderen Agb und der Pumpe, oder man nimmt für den einen Metallrohre, und und und. Tricksen muss man dann, wenn man das alles zu einem Kreislauf verbinden will. Da muss man zwingend im unsichtbaren Bereich arbeiten, der Kreislauf muss also durch irgendwelche Platten durch. Im Prinzip braucht man nur Acryl-/Mdf-/ sonstiges Material-Platten und paar Gehäusedurchführungen, schon sieht es so aus, als hätte man x Kreisläufe, aber wie die Verbindungen in Wirklichkeit sind, sieht man erst bei einem Blick auf die Rückseite. Das wird dann zwar etwas schwierig, die Agbs so zu verbinden, dass es zu keinen unterschiedlichen Wasserständen kommt, teilweise muss man dann eben Abstriche bei den möglichen Verbindungen machen oder regelmäßig für einen Ausgleich sorgen, alternativ muss der Widerstand  der Komponenten zwischen den Pumpen möglichst gleich sein, aber das geht alles mit genug Platz. Wenn man absolut alles mit je 2 Rohren/Schläuchen durch eine Platte anbindet, kann man wirklich komplett frei verbinden, wie man will, Agbs einfach parallel und fertig. Man hat nur in fast allen Gehäusen nicht die Möglichkeit, dass es so aussieht, weil einfach kein Platz für aufwändige Verrohrungen ist und man direkt von Komponente zu Komponente gehen muss. 

Wenn man wirklich unterschiedlich farbige Flüssigkeiten simulieren will, wird es sehr schwierig, aber nicht völlig unmöglich. In der Theorie kann man Rohre/Schlauch von innen richtig färben, man muss natürlich beachten, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen farbigen/Pastelwasser und getöntem Rohr gibt, gerade Pastel sollte sich aber ganz gut realisieren lassen. Im Agb wird es dann Maßarbeit. Man muss den Agb exakt auf die Höhe des Füllstands färben, dass es nach entsprechender Flüssigkeit aussieht und diesen regelmäßig kontrollieren. Da muss man aber gezwungenermaßen auf Wasserfall- und Springbrunneneffekte verzichten, das verrät einen sofort. Soweit zumindest die Theorie, in der Praxis wird es sicher auch aus chemischen Gründen sehr schwer, das zu realisieren, aber es sind fast alle optischen Vorteile mehrerer Kreisläufe umsetzbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welches Rohr gehört zu welchem Kreislauf? 
Ich weiß, dass mein Handy beschi**ene Bilder macht, aber um mich mit Fotografie ausreichend zu beschäftigen, fehlt mir, wenn ich nicht wandern bin, der Wille.

Wesentlich interessanter finde ich in letzter Zeit aber Distroplates, auch wenn mir das auf dem Markt gängige Zeug mal gar nicht zusagt. Mit dem richtigen Stil lässt sich da aber sicher auch was interessantes modden, es muss ja nicht immer eine riesige Platte sein, die alles verdeckt; man kann ja ruhig den Wasserfluss sehen, und es erspart einem Ärger beim Verschlauchen.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das musst du mir mal erklären, das "mit paar Tricks auch mit einem Kreislauf realisieren" .
> Das klingt für mich nach BASTELN
> Der Rest des Post, war genial.
> 
> ...



Keine Angst - das war damals tatsächlich nur der Gedanke "Wenn ich schon dabei bin, kann ich gleich alles kühlen". Aber das ist mir den Aufwand nicht wert, auch wenn mir an sich das basteln hier und da Spaß macht, mag ichs auch mal gut sein lassen. Tatsächlich ist der Chipsatz Kühler praktisch, um herauszufinden, ob der PC eh normal bootet oder ob ich ein Problem habe --> dann brauch ich nicht immer gleich runterschauen sondern hör gleich am Lüfter, ob meine Einstellungen passen (gemeint ist RAM OC)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das mit den Rohre färben klingt interessant.
Ich muss erst einmal schauen, ein aktuelles Konzept für mein Tower habe ich schon, warte nur auf wärmere Temperaturen, dann kann es wieder los gehen.


----------



## DOcean (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Was sind denn eure Meinungen zum Thema Wasserkühlung bei der aktuellen  Hardware? Bei welchen Komponenten macht die Wasserkühlung noch wirklich  Sinn?



Sinn kann man nicht machen, aber das nur so nebenbei  Wenn Sprache wandert: Sinn machen oder Sinn ergeben? | Supertext-Magazin

Ich würde heutzutage bei einem Neubau auf einen Monoblock gehen, da wird gleich Spawas und CPU gekühlt (CPU + GPU würde aber reichen auch ohne Monoblock)

Du bekommst heute eine gute Lukü mit ähnlichen Werten für Temp und Lautstärke wie eine durchschnittliche Wakü (klar ist ein Mora leiser und kühler)

Aber es ist halt ein Hobby und irgendwas brauch der Mensch ja so nebenbei...

Daher jeder wie er mag und möchte


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ein Monoblock gibt es nicht für jedes Mainboard, daher muss dazu auch das Mainboard mit bedacht ausgewählt werden. Außerdem gibt es den Nachteil das ein Monoblock auf eine neue Plattform nicht mehr passen wird. Ein normaler CPU-Kühler kann daher viel länger bestehen bleiben, auch wenn ggf. ein Umbausatz dazu gekauft wird. Die Spannungswandler müssen normalerweise unter normalen Voraussetzungen nicht mit gekühlt werden. In meinem Fall kam der Monoblock hauptsächlich aus optischen Gründen drauf.

Da hiermit auch die Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden kann auch die Temperatur des Prozessors etwas schlechter ausfallen. In meinem Fall hat es zu einem AC Kühler etwa 5°C Unterschied gegeben, was der Monoblock schlechter ist. Die Temperatur der Spannungswandler sind natürlich um einiges besser geworden.

In meinem Fall bekomme ich mein Prozessor und Grafikkarte auch gut mit nur einem 240+420 Radiator gekühlt. Der Mora bringt den Unterschied 8°C kühler zu kühlen und Drehzahlen dabei anliegen zu haben wo der Rechner selbst unter Last noch so leise ist das die Lüfter nicht hörbar oder wahrgenommen werden können. Ohne den Mora wäre der Rechner zwar nicht laut, aber schon wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das mit den Rohre färben klingt interessant.
> Ich muss erst einmal schauen, ein aktuelles Konzept für mein Tower habe ich schon, warte nur auf wärmere Temperaturen, dann kann es wieder los gehen.



Das war nur ne Idee, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man das sinnvoll realisieren kann. Problematisch ist halt, dass Farbe mehr oder weniger löslich ist, am Ende hat man noch mehr Ärger, als wenn man Pastel verwendet. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Heute habe ich den ganzen Tag noch kein Dröhnen gehabt.
Es muss in meinem Fall nicht zwingend ein Verschleiß sein, denn es kann auch Luft in der Pumpe sein, da ich vor kurzem was am System gemacht hatte. Der Durchfluss liegt heute den ganzen Tag auch etwa 3-4 Liter/h höher.

Die neue Welle habe ich aber heute bekommen und werde sie dennoch einbauen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das war nur ne Idee, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man das sinnvoll realisieren kann. Problematisch ist halt, dass Farbe mehr oder weniger löslich ist, am Ende hat man noch mehr Ärger, als wenn man Pastel verwendet. Denke ich zumindest.



Pastel nutze ich nicht. Ich will auch maximale Performance und Sicherheit meines Kreislaufs.
Alleine zu wissen, das ich eine Kühlflüssigkeit im meines Kreislauf habe, deren Partikel zusätzlich zum PBA, noch zu Verstopfung oder Ausfälle führen kann, nein danke.
Ich nutze den Klassiker: DP Ultra.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Dann ist Farbe an den Innenseiten der Rohre sicher die falsche Wahl. Das wird sich vermutlich lösen oder abblättern, was das bedeutet sollte klar sein.
Ich bin auch schon am überlegen, wie ich das Tubing beim nächsten großen Umbau mache. Derzeit ist zwischen Borosilikatglas, vernickeltem Messing, Edelstahl und anderen Ideen noch alles offen.


----------



## TheAbyss (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich teste im Sommer mal mattierte, teillackierte Rohre, lasst euch überraschen .


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



DOcean schrieb:


> Du bekommst heute eine gute Lukü mit ähnlichen Werten für Temp und Lautstärke wie eine durchschnittliche Wakü (klar ist ein Mora leiser und kühler)



What what whaaaaaaaat???

Die Aussage stimmt mal null und nichten. Ne durschnittliche Wakü schlägt ne Lukü um km. Das sind werte, vor allem bei der CPU. Es geht auch nicht nur um Temps, die Lautstärke ebenso. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Vor allem dann wenn dazu noch das ganze mit einem Mora verglichen wird, der schon ins Bereich von Overkill geht. 

Mein Rechner ist nicht leise, sondern mit dem Mora sogar lautlos. Leise wird eine Wasserkühlung auch nur dann wenn genug Radiatoren als Fläche verbaut werden, denn wird dieses zu knapp bemessen wird eine Wasserkühlung nicht zwingend leiser als eine Luftkühlung sein, da auch hier Lüfter verbaut sind um die Wassertemperatur runter kühlen zu können.

An diesem Punkt angelangt hat man aber viel Geld ausgegeben und auch was falsch gemacht, denn wer nicht leiser als Luft kommt kann  das ganze im Grund auch gleich bleiben lassen. Außerdem kommt noch der Aspeckt der Optik dazu und so ein hässlicher großer Klotz (Luftkühler) wird mit Sicherheit nicht schöner als eine Wasserkühlung sein. Vom Platz was dazu drauf geht und man nirgendwo mehr richtig dran kommt, bzw. einiges verdeckt oder verbaut wird ganz zu schweigen.

Es soll sogar Leute geben die sehr viel Geld nur wegen der Optik ausgeben, ohne das es Funktionell oder Kühltechnisch mehr bringt.
Kenne dazu mindestens eine Person....


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wakü ist eigentlich eine Perfektion aus Optik, Lautstärke und Leistung. Alles sollte Harmonieren, so wie IICARUS es schrieb.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Genau so sehe ich es auch, daher bin ich bei mir momentan groß was am umplanen/umbauen und das ganze hat am ende momentan bei mir nur ein optischen Aspekt, da Kühltechnisch schon alles sehr gut läuft und ich da nichts mehr dran machen muss. Mein Umbau was bevor steht hat daher nur mit der Optik was zu tun und das ganze hat nun auch bereits einiges gekostet. 

Aber das ist mein Hobby  und wenns fertig ist werde ich mich Täglich erfreuen wie toll alles aussehen und funktionieren wird.


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich denke ich werd mir im sommer den Gigant gönnen.
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts xD


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sieht es momentan so aus: [Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding
Habe aber heute noch was nachbestellt, daher kann ich noch nicht loslegen.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaube ich gehöre zu der seltenen Gattung die Luftkühler sogar “schön“ finde. Fand immer dass das halt „wuchtig“ ausgesehen hat und das mochte ich.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

In den letzten Jahren wurde dauernd für den Mora "geworben", jetzt setzt sich der Gigant durch 
Da muss wohl ein Wakühersteller noch weiter eskalieren. Wobei mehrere Giganten sicher auch ein nettes Bild abgeben. Gut, wenn man die Hardware hat, um sowas noch zu rechtfertigen


----------



## jhnbrg (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> What what whaaaaaaaat???
> 
> Die Aussage stimmt mal null und nichten. Ne durschnittliche Wakü schlägt ne Lukü um km. Das sind werte, vor allem bei der CPU. Es geht auch nicht nur um Temps, die Lautstärke ebenso. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.



Am meisten profitiert die GPU von einer "richtigen" WaKü. Die CPU eher weniger. Bei meiner CPU @5GHz (geköpft) habe ich 12-15°C weniger im Vergleich zu LuKü, bei der GraKa sind es 35-40°C weniger. Gut, bei 4x 360mm + 360LT MoRa kein Wunder.  Und das Ganze bei 30-31dB bei Volllast, gemessen direkt am Gehäuse.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich gehöre zu der seltenen Gattung die Luftkühler sogar “schön“ finde. Fand immer dass das halt „wuchtig“ ausgesehen hat und das mochte ich.


War bei mir auch mal der Fall, da konnte ein CPU-Luftkühler nicht groß genug sein.
Aber die Zeiten ändern sich und wer einmal auf Wasser umsteigt, der will nicht mehr zurück auf Luft. 



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Am meisten profitiert die GPU von einer "richtigen" WaKü. Die CPU eher weniger. Bei meiner CPU @5GHz (geköpft) habe ich 12-15°C weniger im Vergleich zu LuKü, bei der GraKa sind es 35-40°C weniger. Gut, bei 4x 360mm + 360LT MoRa kein Wunder.  Und das Ganze bei 30-31dB bei Volllast, gemessen direkt am Gehäuse.


Dem Prozessor wird es egal sein ob der 10-20°C mehr oder weniger erreicht und ein Prozessor lässt sich ehe nicht so gut runter kühlen. Bei der Grafikkarte macht es mehr aus, ich komme momentan nicht über 37-39°C mit einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C. Wobei ich noch niedriger kommen könnte, aber 30°C Wassertemperatur reichen mir aus und so müssen meine Lüfter nicht über 550 U/min drehen.

Mit OC der Grafikkarte mache ich mir daher auch keine Gedanken, da alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Aber eine Nvidia Grafikkarte kann man mit original Bios nicht stark übertakten, da könnte sie auch mit Luft gekühlt werden, da die different wo sie weniger heruntertaktet am ende den Apfen auch nicht reifer macht.

In meinem Fall war es daher wichtiger keine Lüfter mit drauf verbaut zu haben um das ganze noch leiser zu bekommen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei der Radeon VII im Zweitsystem hat es 50°C und 150Mhz gebracht. Der Verbrauch ist sogar auch ein gutes Stück runtergegangen (341W max zu 305W max).
Generell kann man gerade bei powerlimitierten Karten sagen, dass es etwas bringt, wenn auch nicht unbedingt viel. Der Boost wird einem dennoch danken. 
Bei Nvidiakarten muss man auch bedenken, dass da die ganze Karte fürs Powerlimit zählt, also auch Vram, Vrm, Lüfter, Rgb. Bei Amd zählt nur das Package (oder war´s nur die Gpu?); jedenfalls zählt das ganze Zubehör nicht dazu. 
Jetzt denkt man zwar, man sollte das nicht überschätzen, aber ich konnte mal paar kleine Tests mit meinen völlig unlimitierten 2080ti´s (einzeln getestet) machen. Unter Luft lag ich(@stock, nur unlimited Bios) bei knapp 80°C, 3000+Rpm auf den Karten, ~1950Mhz und 420W, unter Wasser bei knapp 40°C, 0Rpm, da keine Lüfter auf den Karten sind (die Wakü selber hat natürlich einige), 2100-2115Mhz und 365W (vernünftig übertaktet). Leider wollen die Karten nicht mit Gewalt die 1,093V fressen, da muss ich sie noch zu zwingen, aber es sollte klar sein, wo die Reise hingeht. 
Mit Wasser ist sowas sogar kühlbar, unter Luft wollte ich keine 2. Karte dazustecken, schon auf dem normalen Bios (260W) wurde die obere Karte 30°C wärmer als die untere, weil einfach keine Luft drankam. War auch ne nette Turbine.
Klar, wenn man ne Karte hat, die nicht so viel Saft braucht oder seine Karte auf Effizienz optimiert, kann man sich das sparen, aber die Ti mag erst recht übertaktet den Wasserblock sehr. Finanziell ist es natürlich in keinem Verhältnis, aber darum gehts bei Wakü ja auch nicht.


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Gigant bleibt ein nischen produkt. Der Mora ist einfach das Mainstream produkt


----------



## Grestorn (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Der Gigant bleibt ein nischen produkt. Der Mora ist einfach das Mainstream produkt



Warum eigentlich? Ich finde den Giganten sowohl optisch als auch sonst attraktiver. Ohne jetzt im Detail eingestiegen zu sein.


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Preis 

Das Ding kostet so viel wie eine Custom Wakü an sich


----------



## Grestorn (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Das Ding kostet so viel wie eine Custom Wakü an sich



Hm. You get what you pay for, würde ich sagen. Das Mora ist ja recht primitiv aufgebaut, wie ich das sehe, einfach ein riesiger Radiator, sonst nix.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Mora sind Röhren verbaut, das ganze unterscheidet sich schon im vergleich zu den Netzradiatoren und dadurch ist der Luftwiderstand auch viel geringer. Ansonsten, ja ist nur ein großer Radiator der mehr Fläche bietet, also genau das was im Grunde angestrebt wird. Auf meinem Mora muss ich die Lüfter noch nicht mal schnell laufen lassen und bestückt von nur einer Seite reicht auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Röhren setzen dem Wasser auch einen geringeren Widerstand entgegen was dem Durchfluss zugute kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, sind aber dicke Röhren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sind Röhren im Radiator nicht Standard? Auch der Aquacomputer Radical hat Röhren. Ich dachte, das wäre immer so. Der Unterschied ist doch nur, ob die Röhren verlötet oder verschraubt sind.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Aquacomputer Radical kommt auch vom aussehen verdammt nahe an einem Mora und soll auch dementsprechend gut kühlen. Bei diesen Röhren geht es aber nicht nur einmal von einer Richtung zur anderen, sondern mehrmals hin und her. Zumindest beim Mora ist dies der Fall. Wobei ich den Aquacomputer Radical auch nur laut Produktbeschreibung kenne oder von manchen User hier.

*Beispiel beim 360er Mora:*


> Der MO-RA3 ist ein Radiator mit herausragender Kühlleistung und vielseitigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Er ist so zuverlässig, dass er bedenkenlos auch im Dauerbetrieb für Workstations oder Server eingesetzt werden  kann. So robust, dass er auch im industriellen Bereich eingesetzt wird. Und so leistungsfähig, das er auch den heißesten Gaming PC abkühlen kann. Getreu dem Motto „Oberfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Oberfläche“ sorgen im MO-RA3 360 über* 28 Meter Kupferrohr* und 2,5 Quadratmeter für eine hervorragende Wärmeübertragung vom Kühlmedium zur Umgebungsluft.
> 
> Das Kühlmedium fließt dabei *vierfach parallel geschaltet durch 72 Rohrreihen*. Trotz sehr großer Oberfläche ermöglicht dies einen geringen Strömungswiderstand. Die Lamellen des MO-RA3 sind speziell für den Einsatz langsam drehender Lüfter optimiert. Durch die gigantische Oberfläche des Radiators und die effiziente Geometrie sind extrem gute Kühlleistungen garantiert. Äußerst vielseitig ist auch der neue, strömungsoptimierte Anschlussblock. Dieser bietet gleich drei G1/4 Zoll Anschlussgewinde für eine flexible Positionierung der Anschlüsse.


Quelle: Watercool MO-RA3 360 PRO black | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kann aber nur von dem ausgehen was geschrieben steht, da ich bei mir wenn ich rein schaue zwar mehrere Rohre sehen kann, aber nicht weit genug rein und es daher nicht genau sehen kann wie sie genau verlaufen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die meisten internen Radiatoren sind Netzradiatoren, da hat man ziemlich flache, nun ja, Röhren kann man es nicht wirklich nennen. Davon mehrere parallel, sonst wäre der Durchflusswiderstand zu hoch. 
Röhrenradiatoren haben eben normale runde Röhren, das verschlechtert theoretisch zwar die Kühlleistung, macht aber praktisch eher wenig aus. Durch ein/mehrere sehr lange(s) Rohr(e) ist man aber durchflusstechnisch auch nicht viel besser dran als mit Netzradiatoren.
Beim Gigant sind mehrere Röhren parallel, aber da bricht der Durchfluss einfach durch die enorme Wassermenge ein (nein, die ist nicht irrelevant).


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir macht es etwa 15-20 L/h mit und ohne den Mora aus.
Wobei da auch der Schlauch und die Schnellkupplungen dazu kommen, die auch etwas Durchfluss kosten werden.


----------



## chaotium (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich habe 4 AMS Radis, das sind auch Röhrenradis und ich finde Röhren sind besser als Netz


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir macht es etwa 15-20 L/h mit und ohne den Mora aus.
> Wobei da auch der Schlauch und die Schnellkupplungen dazu kommen, die auch etwas Durchfluss kosten werden.



Ich hab zwar "nur" nen billigen Nova, aber ich kann die Werte grob bestätigen. Wenn ich die D5 auf identischer Drehzahl lasse und den Kreis nur intern (2x420) laufen lassen, hab ich 15l mehr Durchfluss.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sind Röhren im Radiator nicht Standard? Auch der Aquacomputer Radical hat Röhren. Ich dachte, das wäre immer so. Der Unterschied ist doch nur, ob die Röhren verlötet oder verschraubt sind.



Die Form der Rohre macht den großen Unterschied. Flachrohr-/Netzradiatoren haben meist eine Längsnaht an den Rohren und die Verbindung in die Endkammern wir gerne in Lötmitteln erträngt, um eine stabile Verbindung der ungünstigen Form zu erreihen. Bei (Rund-)Rohrradiatoren sind die Verbindungen genauso aufgebaut, wie zum Beispiel bei Heizungsrohren. Die Lötflächen sind also viel kleiner, werden von außen gelötet und stehen innern nur als schmaler Ring mit dem Kühlkreislauf in Verbindung, sodass man kaum Probleme mit Verunreinigungen hat (HTSF2) beziehungsweise man kann aufgrund der einfachen Geometrie sogar teilweise (Mo-Ra 3) oder ganz (Airplex MS & Radical, Gigant) auf gummigedichtete Steckverbindungen wechseln. Das kostet aber natürlich ebenso wie das Aufstecken (statt Dazwischenlegen) von Lamellen und konzeptionell haben Flachrohre wegen des großflächigen Wärmeübergangs einen Leistungsvorteil.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hat von euch wer Erfahrungen mit den Arctic P12 (120mm) am Mora gemacht? Leistung/Lautstärke ?


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hat von euch wer Erfahrungen mit den Arctic P12 (120mm) am Mora gemacht? Leistung/Lautstärke ?



Es laufen 9 der Arctic P12 PWM PST auf meinem Nova. Kann gern nachgucken wie schnell die drehen, sie sind bei mir jedenfalls nicht hörbar und machen einen guten Job was Druck angeht. Klar können sie in höheren Drehzahlen nicht mit Premiumlüftern konkurieren, müssen sie auf nem Mora/Nova aber auch nicht können. Habe sie im 10er Pack im Großen Fluß für etwa 5EUR / Stück gekauft, in dem Preisbereich sind sie derzeit weit vorne. Genau für diesen Zweck kann man sie auch ab Werk in Reihe schalten (entsprechender Anschluß ist am Kabel bereits verfügbar), sind also gemacht für den Job.


----------



## chaotium (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Form der Rohre macht den großen Unterschied. Flachrohr-/Netzradiatoren haben meist eine Längsnaht an den Rohren und die Verbindung in die Endkammern wir gerne in Lötmitteln erträngt, um eine stabile Verbindung der ungünstigen Form zu erreihen. Bei (Rund-)Rohrradiatoren sind die Verbindungen genauso aufgebaut, wie zum Beispiel bei Heizungsrohren. Die Lötflächen sind also viel kleiner, werden von außen gelötet und stehen innern nur als schmaler Ring mit dem Kühlkreislauf in Verbindung, sodass man kaum Probleme mit Verunreinigungen hat (HTSF2) beziehungsweise man kann aufgrund der einfachen Geometrie sogar teilweise (Mo-Ra 3) oder ganz (Airplex MS & Radical, Gigant) auf gummigedichtete Steckverbindungen wechseln. Das kostet aber natürlich ebenso wie das Aufstecken (statt Dazwischenlegen) von Lamellen und konzeptionell haben Flachrohre wegen des großflächigen Wärmeübergangs einen Leistungsvorteil.



Die Röhren Radis von Aquacompter sind laut deren aussage lötfrei. Die Rohre werden verpresst.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Es laufen 9 der Arctic P12 PWM PST auf meinem Nova. Kann gern nachgucken wie schnell die drehen, sie sind bei mir jedenfalls nicht hörbar und machen einen guten Job was Druck angeht. Klar können sie in höheren Drehzahlen nicht mit Premiumlüftern konkurieren, müssen sie auf nem Mora/Nova aber auch nicht können. Habe sie im 10er Pack im Großen Fluß für etwa 5EUR / Stück gekauft, in dem Preisbereich sind sie derzeit weit vorne. Genau für diesen Zweck kann man sie auch ab Werk in Reihe schalten (entsprechender Anschluß ist am Kabel bereits verfügbar), sind also gemacht für den Job.



Aufpassen: Es gibt sie mit ("PST") und ohne (" ") integriertes Y-Kabel. Nicht die falschen erwischen.




chaotium schrieb:


> Die Röhren Radis von Aquacompter sind laut deren aussage lötfrei. Die Rohre werden verpresst.



AMS und Gigant sind definitiv gesteckt, mit Gummi gedichtet und durch die Rahmenverschraubung gesichert, aber nicht verpresst. Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass man durch Pressen von Kupfer in POM eine dauerhaft sichere und dichte Verbindung möglich wäre. Zum Radical finde ich keine Angabe und nur einen englischsprachigen Tester, der sich vergeblich an einer Demontage versucht hat. Ich würde aber von einem identischen Prinzip ausgehen und wie ich selbst vom Mo-Ra 3 weiß: Sowas kann ganz schön fest sitzen (und noch viel schwerer wieder drauf gehen!) Da wundert es mich also nicht, wenn der Kunststoffblock an einem Airplex Radical mit beinahe doppelt so vielen paralleln Rohren und beiden Enden in einem Block auf den ersten Blick unverrückbar erscheint.

Was ich nicht beurteilen kann: Ob Aquacomputer die Lamellen auf den Rohren verlötet oder nur aufsteckt. Wünschenswert wäre ersteres.


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aufpassen: Es gibt sie mit ("PST") und ohne (" ") integriertes Y-Kabel. Nicht die falschen erwischen.



Du zitierst hier den falschen User glaube ich, ich habe die 10 PSTs bereits, deshalb habe ich auch gezielt mit der vollen Bezeichnung geantwortet,, oder war deine Antwort an Krogolsch gerichtet?


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aufpassen: Es gibt sie mit ("PST") und ohne  (" ") integriertes Y-Kabel. Nicht die falschen erwischen.





TheAbyss schrieb:


> Du zitierst hier den falschen User glaube ich,  ich habe die 10 PSTs bereits, deshalb habe ich auch gezielt mit der  vollen Bezeichnung geantwortet,, oder war deine Antwort an Krogolsch  gerichtet?



Kam beides bei mir an.  Danke für deinen Bericht. Ich hab nämlich im Moment 4Stk 180mm Phobya Lüfter an meinem Mora und die sind einfach nervig laut (Klackern etc.) Gibt ja leider nicht viel Auswahl in der Größenordnung, bzw damals gab es kaum eine. Die SilverStone die mitlerweile gelistet sind sehen zumindet wertiger aus, aber wenn ich eh nochmal Geld in die Hand nehm, setze ich auf 120er. 

Werde also mal die Arctic probieren, besser als die Phobya können sie nur sein. Zu hoch werden die am Mora auch nicht drehen müssen.. könnte von daher gut passen. 

Danke Torsten für den Einwurf mit der "PST" Bezeichnung.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deshalb habe ich mich damals für 9x Noctua P12 entschieden, da sie guten Druck aufbauen und kein Klackern oder sonstige Geräusche haben. Natürlich waren 9 Stück davon nicht billig und haben das selbe als der Mora selbst ohne Zubehör gekostet. Aber das war es mir Wert, da ich nichts Nervender finde wenn ich irgendwelche Geräusche hören muss.

Normalerweise müssen meine Lüfter nicht schneller als 550 U/min laufen um zusammen mit meinen zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren 30°C Wassertemperatur zu halten. Mit Idle habe ich bestimmt das sie gar nicht mit laufen, die schalten sich erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur hinzu. Mit Idle laufen nur meine 5 internen Lüfter (beider Radiatoren) mit etwa 350 U/min.

Finde es auch schade das es keine guten 180er Lüfter zu kaufen gibt, daher würde ich heute wenn ich wieder ein Mora kaufen müsse alleine wegen den 200mm Lüfter von Noctua auf den 420er gehen. Aber als ich damals kaufte gab es diese Lüfter noch nicht.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte damals mein Budget schon so dermaßen ausgereizt, das ich bei den Lüftern bissl was reinholen wollte. Und da der Mora, wie bei dir, eben auch meistens passiv betrieben wird wollte ich das mal testen. 
Naja jetzt störts mich trotzdem immer mehr... nochmal ein Grund bissl zu basteln.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Apropo Mora... heute habe ich mal die Kühlfüssigkeit darin abgelassen und durchgespült.
Habe den Mora für mein nächsten Umbau schon vorbereitet und neuen Schlauch drauf gemacht.

Diesmal ist Schlauch ohne Weichmacher(EK-Tube ZMT) drauf gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die selbe länge meiner alten Schläuche übernommen.
Der Schlauch steckt aber auf 13mm Tüllen obwohl er nur 16/10mm ist.

Ging mit etwas warm machen sehr gut drauf.

Der Schlauch ist aber etwas weicher und nicht ganz so griffig wie der Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch den ich zuvor 3 Jahre lang drauf hatte.
Daher sind Kabelbinder nicht verkehrt, denn der Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch habe ich selbst mit runter schneiden schwer runter bekommen, diesen konnte ich trotz Kabelbinder beim aufschrauben auf dem Mora mit leichtem Kraftaufwand leicht drehen.

Sollte aber dennoch gut halten, denn die Kabelbinder verhindern ein abrutschen des Schlauches.
Momentan läuft mein Rechner aber ohne den Mora, da dieser erst dann wieder dran kommt sobald ich mein Umbau fertig habe und hier warte ich auf eine Lieferung die voraussichtlich morgen geliefert werden soll.

Der Schlauch wird aber noch etwas länger, da ich am Gehäuse auch noch zwei Schläuche dran mache die ich dann auch wie jetzt ineinander verbinden kann um mein Loop so auch ohne den Mora schließen zu können. Das erleichtert auch das befüllen und entlüften nach Umbauarbeiten, da so der Mora bereits vor befüllt nicht zwingend mit angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## claster17 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Warum betreibt ihr euren MoRa semipassiv? Ich hab lieber die internen Lüfter aus, damit vor allem im Idle kein zusätzlicher Staub angesaugt wird, zumal der MoRa leichter zu entstauben ist.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Intern lasse ich sie lieber an damit noch ein leichter Luftzug bestehen bleibt. Zudem habe ich so 9 Lüfter aus und nur 5 Lüfter intern die noch langsam mit laufen. Mit Staub habe ich keine Probleme, hält sich bei mir in Grenzen und muss da noch nicht mal oft da ran gehen.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir ähnlich... in dem LianLi wäre sonst komplett Windstille.  Hab sonst keine Gehäuselüfter verbaut, wollte es möglichst Clean halten. So ist immerhin etwas Durchzug, das tut auch der NVMe ganz gut.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Warum betreibt ihr euren MoRa semipassiv? Ich hab lieber die internen Lüfter aus, damit vor allem im Idle kein zusätzlicher Staub angesaugt wird, zumal der MoRa leichter zu entstauben ist.


Die beiden NVMEs mögen es, wenn etwas Luftzug ist. Wenn ich die Lüfter auslasse, dann bekomme im Gehäuse Temperaturen von um 40°C. Ist mir zu warm. 

Die Lüfter auf dem Mo-Ra werden über einen Zweipunktregler gesteuert. Die schalten sich erst ab 35°C Wasser dazu und bleiben dann auf festen 585 RPM bis das Wasser wieder unter 30° C ist. Damit laufen die Mo-Ra Lüfter bei mir nur beim Zocken und halten die Wassertemp auf ungefähr 34°C. Die 3x P12 PST auf dem innneren 360er haben einen Sollwertregler von 33°. Das heißt, die schalten sich kurz vorm Mo-Ra beim Zocken zu und zögern den Zeitpunt des Anlaufens am Mo-Ra noch etwas heraus. Die 3 Lüfter auf dem 420er in der Front laufen immer über einen Kurvenregler. Aktuell, wo ich hier schreibe, liegt die Wassertemp bei 27°C währennd die 3x 140er die einzigen und mit 240 RPM laufenden Lüfter sind.  Da ist noch ein Exhaustfan, der aber erst anläuft, wenn im Geghäuse 34°C Lufttemp gemessen werden. 

Alles in allem fahre ich damit extrem gut. Lüfter laufen nur, wenn es sinnvoll ist, und verbrauchen somit nur unter Last wirklich Strom. Und obendrein ist der Rechner, abseits einer kurz hörbaren Virbration am Mo-Ra beim Anlaufen der Lüfter darauf, aus 30cm Entfernung für mich unhörbar.


----------



## claster17 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich muss mal die Innentemperatur bei mir messen. Anhand der Glasscheibe würde ich es bei Last auf ~35°C schätzen. Einzig der RAM wird etwas warm.

Das Problem bei mir ist, dass die NF-A14 auf den beiden 420er im Idle zu schwach sind, um das Delta zur Umgebung unter 5K zu halten, sodass sich die NF-A20 auf dem MoRa zuschalten. Aber selbst bei Minimaldrehzahl von 330 RPM schaufeln letztere so viel Luft, dass sich die Lüfter andauernd wieder ausschalten würden, um sich nach wenigen Minuten wieder einschalten.

Edit: 5K sind deshalb gewählt, weil das die Differenz ist, die der MoRa unter normaler (Spiele-)Last bei Minimaldrehzahl schafft.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Das Prinzip "wer Mikrostrukturkühler hat braucht keinen Filter mehr" hat sich Mal wieder bewahrheitet. Mal sehen wie sich die Bodenplatte im Ultraschallbad macht.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Prinzip "wer Mikrostrukturkühler hat braucht keinen Filter mehr" hat sich Mal wieder bewahrheitet. Mal sehen wie sich die Bodenplatte im Ultraschallbad macht.



Alphacool Radiatoren? 
Ich "darf" dank denen alle paar Monate sauber machen. Die Rückstände, welche sich in meinem Block sammeln machen ab einem gewissen Punkt komplett dicht...

NSFW:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Du zitierst hier den falschen User glaube ich, ich habe die 10 PSTs bereits, deshalb habe ich auch gezielt mit der vollen Bezeichnung geantwortet,, oder war deine Antwort an Krogolsch gerichtet?



Es war eine ergänzende Information, an deine Empfehlung angehängt.


----------



## claster17 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Alphacool Radiatoren?
> Ich "darf" dank denen alle paar Monate sauber machen. Die Rückstände, welche sich in meinem Block sammeln machen ab einem gewissen Punkt komplett dicht...



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Mein Durchfluss ist vermutlich deshalb wieder halbiert, aber ich bin derzeit zu faul, schon wieder das Wasser abzulassen.
Nie wieder Radiatoren von Alphacool für mich.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Komisch, meine zwei Radiatoren davon sind seit 3 Jahren in Betrieb und der Durchfluss hat sich da nicht verändert. Habe aber auch ein Filter zwischen und größere Schmutzpartikel werden daher dort aufgefangen. Problematisch kann aber Weichmacher sein, denn der setzt sich gerne in Kühler und Radiatoren ab und höhere Wassertemperaturen begünstigen auch das lösen der Weichmacher.

Ich würde eher mal in diese Richtung schauen und ggf. ein Schlauch verbauen der kein oder wenig Weichmacher enthält.


----------



## Da_Obst (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



claster17 schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Mein Durchfluss ist vermutlich deshalb wieder halbiert, aber ich bin derzeit zu faul, schon wieder das Wasser abzulassen.
> Nie wieder Radiatoren von Alphacool für mich.



Angesichts dessen, dass man für wenig mehr auch HWL-Radis kaufen kann halte ich jetzt von ALC Abstand. 
Zumindest wenn ich ein "normales" System baue, ich hab zu meinen gegriffen weil ich 180'er mit mehreren Ports wollte. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Komisch, meine zwei Radiatoren davon sind seit 3 Jahren in Betrieb und der Durchfluss hat sich da nicht verändert. Habe aber auch ein Filter zwischen und größere Schmutzpartikel werden daher dort aufgefangen. Problematisch kann aber Weichmacher sein, denn der setzt sich gerne in Kühler und Radiatoren ab und höhere Wassertemperaturen begünstigen auch das lösen der Weichmacher.
> 
> Ich würde eher mal in diese Richtung schauen und ggf. ein Schlauch verbauen der kein oder wenig Weichmacher enthält.



Ich hatte auch schon ALC Radis in den Händen welche recht sauber waren und nicht aufwändig gereinigt werden mussten. 
Bei mir sammelt sich halt Lötpaste im Block welche mit der Zeit aus den Radis geschwemmt wird. Bis jetzt hab ich die einfach nicht restlos rausbekommen. 
Eventuell werd ich mir mal dieses "Blitz"-Kit besorgen, aber vermutlich hol ich mir davor schon andere wenn ich mir mein neues System aufbaue.


----------



## claster17 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich würde eher mal in diese Richtung schauen und ggf. ein Schlauch verbauen der kein oder wenig Weichmacher enthält.



Weniger Weichmacher als ZMT geht schlecht.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei mir sind es vermutlich eher die Weichmacher und unter Umständen ein bisschen Alu. Lötreste sollte das olle Aquaduct eigentlich keine haben. Aber nach knapp 4 Jahren ohne Wasserwechsel ist ein bisschen Reinigung wohl erlaubt.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Habe heute meine Radiatoren gereinigt und kam nur die gelbe Farbe von meinem DP-Ultra was ich bisher verwendet habe raus.

Habe auch keine Weichmacher mehr. Zur Zeit habe ich mein Rechner zerlegt da ich groß was am umbauen bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## varg01 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moinmoin, 

ich will mein System umstellen von Define s mit 2x 360er xt45 intern auf ne externe Radilösung.

Habe , wie gesagt die 2x 360er xt45er verbaut, und einen 480er UT60 rumliegen.
Gekühlt wird mit den 360ern aktuell nen Haswell und ne Zotac 1080 mini.
Wird auf lange sich aber nen Ryzen 2600 auf itx board(bis die neuen 4000er dieses jahr kommen) und die 1080 mini.

Lieber 2x 360er weiterfahren oder den 480er nehmen oder reicht ein 360er mit eloops pushpull für leisen betrieb aus?

Temps gehen aktuell bei 45% Lüfterdrehzahl Push Eloops mit Shrouds nicht über 45° in last.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich würde das eigentlich so lassen, aber mehr Radiatorfläche ist immer vorzuziehen. Es geht auch mit (deutlich) weniger, aber irgendwann kann man dann auch unter Luft bleiben.


----------



## varg01 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ich halt gelesen habe ist, dass man beim ut60 halt viel druck braucht damit die luft da durch geht, dahher die frage ob 360er x2 oder 480er 1x.
Habe letzte Tage diese Alu 4kant Rohre bestellt damit ich nen Kühltower bauen kann, da in das Kolink Rocket der Radi nicht reinpasst.  Die D5 schafft es sicherlich die paar meter zu pumpen.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mehr ist besser, also 2 360er. Die zusätzliche Dicke des UT60 ist auch nicht so schön, aber die Unterschiede sind gering.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Blase in meiner Pumpe macht mich verrückt. Mal ist sie mit 50% leise, dann ist sie wieder laut (und das selbst dann mit 30%, da sogar lauter), dann ist sie mit 100% leiser, aber noch immer hörbar (die Blase). Kann ich die Pumpe ein bisschen bewegen um so die Luftblase rauszubekommen oder kann ich da wirklich nur warten?

Und weil ich gerade von Rückständen lese: Lohnt sich so ein Filter Teil zu holen oder ist das verschwendete Geld/eh schon zu spät sobald man eine WaKp ohne Filter betreibt?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Natürlich kannst du das System und damit die Pumpe bewegen, solange es nicht auf dem Kopf steht und die Pumpe dadurch Luft zieht, der Agb ausläuft oder sonstwas unschönes ist das alles kein Problem.

Ein Filter ist für 99% der Nutzer unnötig, das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man zu faul ist, seine Radiatoren vor dem Einbau zu reinigen und die Fertigungsrückstände so auffangen will. Funktioniert aber nur bei Teilen, die sich sonst in den Kühlern verfangen würden, nicht bei gelöstem Zeug.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das System und damit die Pumpe bewegen, solange es nicht auf dem Kopf steht und die Pumpe dadurch Luft zieht, der Agb ausläuft oder sonstwas unschönes ist das alles kein Problem.
> 
> Ein Filter ist für 99% der Nutzer unnötig, das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man zu faul ist, seine Radiatoren vor dem Einbau zu reinigen und die Fertigungsrückstände so auffangen will. Funktioniert aber nur bei Teilen, die sich sonst in den Kühlern verfangen würden, nicht bei gelöstem Zeug.



Ok gut, ich wollte sie eh nur ein bisschen "Schwenken" - das Wasser in der Pumpe drinnen bleiben muss, weiß ich eh. 

Mhm ok, meine jetzigen Radiatoren sind alle durchgespült wurden. Empfiehlt sich das beim Mo-Ra3 eigentlich auch zu machen oder ist es dort vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Beim Mora wird kein Dreck rauskommen, den Aufwand kannst du dir an sich sparen. Zur Sicherheit einmal mit dem Duschschlauch durch und danach mit destilliertem Wasser spülen und gut ist, und selbst das ist eigentlich schon übertrieben.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Mhm ok, meine jetzigen Radiatoren sind alle durchgespült wurden. Empfiehlt sich das beim Mo-Ra3 eigentlich auch zu machen oder ist es dort vernachlässigbar?


Auch ein MO-RA gehört durchgespült. Steht so auch extra in dessen Anleitung:


> *8. Allgemeine Hinweise*
> Es  wird  empfohlen  demineralisiertes  bzw.
> entionisiertes Wasser (destilliertes Wasser) als
> Kühlmedium zu verwenden. Zum Algenschutz
> ...


https://watercool.de/sites/default/files/downloads/MA_MO-RA3_A5m.pdf

Ist nun auch wirklich kein großer Aufwand. Wesentlich nerviger ist es, irgendwelchen Dreck aus dem System bekommen zu müssen (bspw. x-fach durchspülen/womöglich alles wieder auseinander schrauben und von Hand reinigen, etc.), nur weil man sich 3min Arbeit sparen wollte.


----------



## Klasn (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was sagt ihr zum neuen EK Block? Der Preis von 200 Euro ist doch völlig absurd.
EK Quantum Magnitude - ekwb.com


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Würde da auch keine 200 Euro für ausgeben, da gibt es von anderen Hersteller auch gute und schöne Kühler die weniger kosten.

Habe mein Mora damals als er neu war und auch jetzt vor ein paar Tagen um die gelbe Farbe des alten Kühlwassers raus zu bekommen zunächst mit Leitungswasser gut durchgespült und dann mit destiliertem Wasser nachgespült. Auch damals als er neu war kamen keine Verunreinigungen bei meinem raus.


----------



## NiXoN (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

optisch finde ich ihn schon nicht schlecht, aber der Preis ist nicht ansatzweise gerechtfertig, mMn. Naja wenn er sich 5x verkauft sind die Entwicklungskosten wieder drin


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die haben doch in ähnlicher Optik bisher nur bis zu 100 Euro gekostet, die 200 Euro finde ich hier vollkommen übertrieben.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Über Optik kann man streiten, sieht aber nicht groß anders aus als der Vector.
Kühlleistungstechnisch wissen wir ja, dass "Flowoptimierungen" eher wenig bringen, und die Kühlstruktur sieht auch nicht außergewöhnlich aus.
Aber soll dafür Geld ausgeben wer will, ich werds definitiv nicht machen.


----------



## Klasn (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Einen Test gibt es bereits, und er scheint wirklich besser zu sein, aber wie es bei den CPU Blöcken mittlerweile immer ist, eher homöopathisch EK-Quantum Magnitude CPU Water Block Review | TechPowerUp

Im Ergebnis sagen sie auch: interessant, aber viel zu teuer


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja, ein Prozessor lässt sich immer schwerer als eine Grafikkarte kühlen und daher kann dabei nicht viel raus kommen.


----------



## chaotium (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Naja ich muss sagen, früher hatte ich um die 65-70 Grad, nun hab ich um die 40 Grad. Das sind mal um die 30 Grad. Meine GPU ist damals von 80 Grad auf die 40 gestolpert.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Nettes Ergebnis, der nächste Test kann aber die ganze Sache gleich wieder ändern. In dem Bereich bekommt man so viel Ungenauigkeit durch Anpressdruck und den Sitz des Kühlers rein. 
Dennoch, für 1°C geb ich nicht 100+€ mehr aus.  Auch wenn ich ein Kandidat für sowas wäre.....


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



chaotium schrieb:


> Naja ich muss sagen, früher hatte ich um die 65-70 Grad, nun hab ich um die 40 Grad. Das sind mal um die 30 Grad. Meine GPU ist damals von 80 Grad auf die 40 gestolpert.


Hast bestimmt das Eiswasser von ALC eingefüllt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Klasn schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum neuen EK Block? Der Preis von 200 Euro ist doch völlig absurd.
> EK Quantum Magnitude - ekwb.com


Die Modularität macht dieses Teil viel zu teuer.  Angesichts der kaum besseren Kühlergebnisse, ist der Preis geradezu grotesk absurd.


----------



## chaotium (1. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich hab nur dest. wasser


----------



## varg01 (5. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

MOinmoin,

hab nen MSI B450i itx board und , bis die neuen ryzen kommen, nen 1600er drauf. 
Würde in zukunft aber nen Größeren Ryzen nutzen wollen und auch etwas übertakten.
Macht es sinn, bei einem bestehenden Custom Loop den  VRM mit wasser zu kühlen oder reicht nen kleiner LuKü?
Sonst würde von CPU über Ram zu Graka auch alles gekühlt werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Bei vielen Boards passen die üblichen Spannungswandlerkühler ohnehin nicht, weil sie zu breit sind. Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei deinem Board der Fall ist, es ist aber wahrscheinlich, da es recht oft vorkommt.
Allerdings macht Oc bei Ryzen ohnehin weniger Sinn, es gibt genug Leute, die sogar die Handbremse anziehen und dennoch recht wenig Leistungsverlust haben.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mal so als Ergebnis von meinem Mora Umbau von 4x 180mm zu 9x 120mm Arctic Lüftern, was besseres hätte ich wohl nicht machen können. In Sachen Lautstärke und auch Leistung ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (6. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hi, ich bin auf der suche nach guten Lüftern für 360x30 Radis.

bin  noch etwas hin und hergerissen zwischen normal schwarzen und argb Lüftern.

Bei den Schwarzen würde ich diese hier nehmen: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap
NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap

Umdrehungsgeschw. (+/-10%): 1500 RPM
Min. Umdrehungsgeschw. (PWM, +/-20% ): 300 RPM
Volumenstrom: 93,4 m³/h
Geräuschentwicklung: 22,4 dB(A)
Statischer Druck: 2,61 mm H₂O
Max. Leistungsaufnahme: 0,6 W
Max. Stromstärke: 0,05 A
Betriebsspannung: 12 V

Gibt es hier seitens ARGB welche mit vergleichbare Werte?


----------



## sebby80 (6. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst dir ja auf die Noctua`s noch Phanteks Halos drauf packen.... Dann hättest du sowohl den hohen statischen Druck den sie erzeugen inklusive Beleuchtung. Ansonsten gibts doch mittlerweile auch die oft empfohlenen Noiseblocker NB-eLoop mit ARGB beleuchtung..


----------



## v3nom (6. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn es blinki sein muss dann evtl die neuen eLoops? Die sollten aber an der Saugseite des Lüfters ~20mm Platz haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings macht Oc bei Ryzen ohnehin weniger Sinn, es gibt genug Leute, die sogar die Handbremse anziehen und dennoch recht wenig Leistungsverlust haben.



Das bezieht sich aber, nur der Vollständigkeit halber, eigentlich erst auf 2000er und 3000er Ryzen, der aktuell verbaute 1600 lasst sich noch verhältnismäßig gut übertakten, meiner kommt auf 3,96ghz, das sind fast 200mhz mehr als SingleCore Turbo und schon fast 400MHz mehr als allcore.


----------



## Gianni79 (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Mal so als Ergebnis von meinem Mora Umbau von 4x 180mm zu 9x 120mm Arctic Lüftern, was besseres hätte ich wohl nicht machen können. In Sachen Lautstärke und auch Leistung ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


Die 9 120er sind leiser? Das hätte ich nun nicht erwartet. Aber wahrscheinlich bewegen die 120er auf der Fläche mehr Luft und können daher insgesamt langsamer laufen. Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Meine 9x 120er sind nicht zu hören, da ich normalerweise mit der Drehzahl nicht über 550 U/min gehen muss. 
Laufen sie mit voller Drehzahl kann ich sie natürlich auch hören.


----------



## micindustries (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich kann mir, als fortgeschrittener Laie, vorstellen dass der statische Druck bei den 120ern besser ist und sie daher langsamer drehen können.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mora hat kein großen Widerstand, da die Lamellen nicht so dicht aufeinander sitzen.
Daher ist es normalerweise nicht notwendig Lüfter mit hohen Drehzahlen laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn die Lamellen weiter auseinander sind, profitiert der Radi ehr von Volumenstrom als von statischen Druck der Lüfter.
Bei mir hat sich der Wechsel von 9*120mm zu 4*180mm Lüfter genau andersherum verhalten, 
weniger Lautstärke, weil weniger Motoren, weniger evtl. Störgeräusche, weniger U/min bei gleichem Luftstrom(900 zu 480U/min), weniger Verbrauch (alle Lüfter zusammen) 
und zu guter letzt halt kälteres Wasser, bezogen auf die Lautstärke, weil die Lüfter(120mm) erst bei unter 700U/min gleich laut waren aber dadurch zu wenig Luftstrom boten(~45 zu 70m³/h).


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kann mich nicht beklagen, meine Noctua P12 laufen gut drauf.

Kann sich auch von Lüfter zu Lüfter unterscheiden, denn ich hatte auch mal welche zum Test drauf da kam ein Teil der Luft durch den Lüfter zurück und so konnte auch kein Druck zwischen Lüfter und Radiator aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann sich auch von Lüfter zu Lüfter unterscheiden, denn ich hatte auch mal welche zum Test drauf da kam ein Teil der Luft durch den Lüfter zurück und so konnte auch kein Druck zwischen Lüfter und Radiator aufgebaut werden.


Oh ja, das kenne ich auch.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



sebby80 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja auf die Noctua`s noch Phanteks Halos drauf packen.... Dann hättest du sowohl den hohen statischen Druck den sie erzeugen inklusive Beleuchtung. Ansonsten gibts doch mittlerweile auch die oft empfohlenen Noiseblocker NB-eLoop mit ARGB beleuchtung..



Hab mich hier nun für die Noctua entschieden, bei der 2. Kammer brauche ich 3 Lüfter mit 15mm Höhe und da gibts auch sehr gute aus der Reihe.
Ich halte mir die Option mit dem RGB Zeugs noch offen, falls ich mir in Zukunft beim Aufrüsten dann auch einen RGB Ram/Cpu Block oder so hole kann ich die Lüfterblenden auch noch nachrüsten.


----------



## sebby80 (9. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## TheAbyss (24. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin liebe Leidensgenossen und -innen. Ich hoffe es geht euch allen den UImständen entsprechend gut. Ich habe mich im Rahmen der derzeitigen Einschränkungen habe ich mir nochmal die Zeit genommen, meine Wakü zu optimieren (nur Software-seitig, also Regler / Sensorsteuerung in der AS). Nachdem ich recht zufrieden war, was die Drehzahlen und Temperaturen anging, wunderte es mich doch, dass mein System bei genauem hinhören immernoch ein hörbares Lüfterrauschen aufwies... lange gesucht, und dann viel mir auf.. den Hecklüfter hatte ich nich am AE6, sondern über das Board gesteuert... dieses hatte ich im Rahmen einer Fehlersuche zurück gesetzt... und offenbar murmelte der eLoop mit 900rpm dauerhaft im Gehäuse ..... ich RIND! So, mehr wollte ich gar nicht, allerseits noch einen möglichst ereignislosen Tag!


----------



## Shooot3r (24. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Moin, für ne d5 bekommt man ja eine agbs momentan. Darum müsste die Auswahl die ich unten angehängt habe doch auch Klappen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Soll zu allen TOPs der D5 Kompatibel sein, müsste daher auch passen.


----------



## Shooot3r (24. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Neu Caseking haben die noch den Heatkiller d5 top. Denke den nehme ich. Muss ich nur Mal schauen, wie ich die Kombi ins phanteks bekomme ....

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shark75 (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich möchte bei mir den Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250 mit satin AGB einbauen. Auf Grund des "Milchglaseffektes" sieht man den Wasserfall-Effekt nicht - muss ich trotzdem beide Röhrchen im AGB belassen oder nur das obere? Was passiert, wenn ich nun den AGB bis zur Oberkante befülle - wirkt sich das negativ auf z.B. Blasenbildung aus? Der Zulauf wäre dann oben in den AGB rein - entweder in der Mitte wo das kurze Röhren ist oder an einen der anderen drei Eingängen im Deckel aussen rum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der BDA steht folgendes:

Verschlauchen Sie den Röhrenbehälter, wie an der Pumpenhalterung beschrieben, um den Wasserfall-Effekt am unteren Röhrchen zu erzielen. Nutzen Sie dafür das 71mm Röhrchen. Möchten Sie den Effekt stattdessen lieber oben, verwenden Sie das 51mm Röhrchen und die Öffnung am Deckel als Eingang. Verschließen Sie alle Öffnungen, welche Sie nicht benötigen, mit einer Verschlusskappe.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst ruhig das untere raus nehmen, wichtig ist nur, dass die Ausgänge des oberen unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen.


----------



## v3nom (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn du von oben reinkommst solltest du das untere Stück des Leuchtturmrohrs auf jeden Fall unter Wasser setzen. AGB komplett voll machen kann bei einem sehr warmen Kreislauf viel Druck erzeugen.


----------



## shark75 (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke Euch - dann mache ich das Röhrchen raus und schaue, dass der AGB voll ist. Wobei dieser leicht schräg montiert wird - auf jedenfall schaue ich, dass das obere Röhrchen unter Wasser ist.

Ach so - eine Frage noch: ich habe zwei 360er Radiatoren - die Reihenfolge ist doch egal, oder? Ich würde diese nehmen: Pumpe = GPU = CPU = Rad1 = Rad2 = AGB = Pumpe


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Reihenfolge ist egal, wichtig ist nur dass die Pumpe direkt nach dem AGB kommt damit das Wasser direkt zur Pumpe läuft. Ansonsten wird das befüllen sehr schwierig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Reihenfolge ist in der Tat egal, ich habe meine Wasserkühlung letztens sogar so aufgebaut das mehr von ihr zu sehen ist. Kühltechnisch hat sich da ja ehe nicht viel getan, aber mit Hardtube sollten die Röhren nun besser zur Geltung kommen und so stand für mich nicht mehr kurze Wege zu nehmen sondern das ganze so zu verbauen das es Optisch gut aussieht.

Bei Schlauch nimmt man normalerweise kurze Wege damit sie wenn sie warm werden nicht so durch hängen können und so verbaut man gerne kurze Wege und das es auch Optisch gut aussieht. 

Es macht auch am ende nicht groß was aus.

Mein Loop ging früher bevor es zur Grafikkarte ging über dem Mora, nun läuft mein Loop erst über die Grafikkarte und dann über die interen Radiatoren und dann sogar direkt zum Mora. Erst dann geht es zur CPU und nachdem es den AGB und die Pumpe durchlaufen hat wieder direkt zur Grafikkarte. Möglich das meine Grafikkarte nun 1-2°C wärmer wird, aber auf diese 1-2°C mehr oder weniger kommt es am ende nicht an.


----------



## shark75 (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Alles klar - danke!

Ich bräuchte etwas längere Schrauben an meinem Radiator - welches Gewinde ist das / welche Schrauben passen?


----------



## jhnbrg (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe permanent "Frischluft" ( weiß nicht, ob das der richtige Begriff ist) in meinem Kreislauf. Jeden Tag sehe ich speziell in dem Wasserblock der GPU und in einem Rohr Luftblasen, die gestern noch nicht da waren. Das System wurde vor 5-6 Wochen komplett entluftet. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass irgendwo in einem der Radis oder im MoRa so viel Luft noch festsitzt. Könnte es sein, dass minimalste Luftmengen durch die Schnellkupplungen von und zu MoRa in den Kreislauf gelangen? Ich zerbreche mir mittlerweile den Kopf, da ich mir diese "Frischluft" überhaupt nicht erklären kann. Wäre die Luft aus dem AGB eingesaugt, würde ich es sofort hören, wenn die Pumpe anlaufen würde. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen und dieses Phänomen erklären?

Gruss


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Wenn eine undichte Stelle vorhanden ist gelangt normalerweise aber nicht nur Luft rein, es würde sich auch als undichte Stelle zeigen. Es kann aber sein das die undichte Stelle so gering ist das du nicht viel siehst.

Luft kann sich aber auch sehr lange irgendwo aufhalten bis sie sich mit der Zeit in kleinen Luftblasen auflöst und ins AGB gelangt. Ich lass gerne meine Pumpe zunächst mit nur 3000 U/min laufen und heize mein Loop auf 40-45°C auf und stelle dann auf volle Drehzahl hoch. Dann kann ich noch einiges an Luftblasen ins AGB kommen sehen. Aber kurze Zeit danach ist es auch schon wieder vorbei und kann alles wieder zurück stellen. 

Bei mir reichen oft die 3000 U/min der Pumpe nicht aus um kleine Luftansammlungen ins AGB zu treiben.
Aber ein Wasserverlust müsstest du auch am Wasserstand zu sehen sein, denn wenn du irgendwo Luft rein bekommst muss auch was dabei raus und das würde sich im Wasserstand des AGBs wiederspiegeln. Ich merke mir daher immer den momentanen Wasserstand wenn ich mein Loop neu befüllt habe und Tage danach noch sehe wie gelegentlich noch kleine Luftblasen ins AGB gelangen.


----------



## jhnbrg (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Undicht ist nichts, ich kontrolliere täglich den Wasserstand im AGB. Es ist auch natürlich absolut logisch, dass dort, wo Luft eingesaugt werden kann, muss auch Wasser austreten. Ich lasse auch die Pumpe beim jeden PC-Start für 10-15 min auf max Drehzahl laufen. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass auch nach 6 Wochen mit täglichen Laufzeiten von bis zu 10-12h sich immer noch so viel Luft im Kreislauf befindet? MoRa steht bei mir unter dem Tisch, Rechner auf dem Tisch. Da die Luft ja nach oben steigt, müsste sich die Luft im Rechner befinden.

EDIT: Max Drehzahl: 4950 rpm. 87l/h


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Kommt auf die Drehzahl der Pumpe mit an, denn ich merke bei mir selbst das 3000 U/min zwar an die 64-67 l/h fördern, aber wenn ich nach längerer Zeit doch mal auf volle Drehzahl gehe kommen vereinzelt doch noch ein paar kleine Luftblasen raus. Bei mir reichen 3000 U/min der Pumpe halt nicht aus wenn eine Luftblase sich irgendwo fest gehangen hat. Stelle ich dann die Lüfter ab und lass was laufen um meine Wassertemperatur auf 40-45°C hoch zu treiben kommt noch mehr anfangs raus. Aber nicht lange, denn schon kurze Zeit später war es das schon und dann kommt nichts mehr. 

Mein Loop ist aber erst seit ein paar Tagen befüllt und so kann überall etwas Luft auch wenn nicht viel noch vorhanden sein.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ist es eigentlich möglich, auf dem internen USB Anschluss auf dem Mainboard ( das x570 hat 2 Stück davon) 2 Geräte anzuschließen? Also ich wollte gerne den aquaero, die d5 next und mein Corsair Netzteil Anschliessen. Das Netzteil hat einen 7 Pin Anschluss. Dieses belegt einen kompletten Anschluss. Die Pumpe und der aquaero haben jeweils einen 4 Pin Anschluss. Wäre es möglich, diese an einem Anschluss anzuschließen. Möchte es wegen Kurzschluss Gefahr nicht testen.mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ja, 2x4Pin geht. Im Endeffekt ist jede Reihe ein einzelner USB-Anschluss.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Super, danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der USB.2 Anschluss besteht aus 1x5 und 1x4 Pin, es sind aber zweimal 4 Pins, da der 5 Pin nur eine Erdung ist was nicht zwingend mit anliegen muss. Manche Mainboards haben diesen 5 Pin sogar gar nicht belegt. Du kannst daher beides über einem Anschluss wie bereits schon geschrieben anschließen.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mich machen meine oberen Lüfter fertig. Die hören sich total anders an, wenn ich sie lauter aufdrehe - anstatt dem normalen Lüfter Rauschen wie bei den 2 anderen Radis, ist es ein richtiges Surren. Anbei ist ne ZIP Datei mit den Audio Files, benannt nach dem jeweiligen "Problem". Als 3. Audiodatei ist die Pumpe (da muss man am PC eventiell lauter aufrdrehen) - die klingt noch immer so seit 2 Monaten...

Bitte bedenkt, dass die Radiatoren in Wirklichkeit nicht so krass laut sind, dass kommt jetzt nur mit der Audioaufnahme so vor. Und die Lüfter waren bewusst auf volle Drehzahl aufgedreht, um den Unterschied aufzuzeigen.


Wovon kommt das Geräusch kommen? Ich hab oben den Radiator nicht optimal platziert und nach einer halben Stunde herum platzieren (die Durchlasslöcher im Gitter vom Gehäuse haben nie perfekt gepasst für alle 12 Löcher) --> hab dann nur 7 Schrauben verwendet...^^
Im Lüfter ganz rechts ist tatsächlich nur eine Schraube drinnen, weil ich die andere nicht reinbekomme und die 2 anderen Löcher verdeckt sind.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Worüber steuerst du die Lüfter? Klingt ein bisschen nach ungünstiger PWM.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich verwende noch so ne ur alte Lüftersteuerung die 4 Kanäle hat: Scythe KM05-BK Kaze Master II 4-Kanal: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich habe insgesamt 9 Lüfter, die über so einen Adapter KabelDirekt - 3-Pin Luefter Verteilerkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer zusammen je an einen Anschluss an die Lüftersteuerung angehängt sind (3 hängne also immer zusammen an eienn Anschluss). Der 4. Anschluss steuert meinen einzelnen Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (Fractal Design Venturi HF-14, 140mm schwarz ab €'*'20,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich) hinten.

Steuern tue ich das alles manuell indem ich einmal hochdreh und dann weiß ich eh, dass das Wasser kühl genug bleibt (Alarm würde bei 41 Grad angehen). Ich weiß eh, dass die einfachere Lösung wäre sich nen Aquaero 6 LT zu holen und den einfach über den Aquabus direkt an die Pumpe anzuhängen...aber ich war bisher noch zu geizig für die 100€ ^^


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die scheint mit Spannung zu regeln, dann kann es kein PWM Problem sein.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die scheint mit Spannung zu regeln, dann kann es kein PWM Problem sein.



Ok danke für den Input.


Ich wollt nur wissen, ob jemand eine schnelle Lösung hat. Wenn dann der Mo-Ra3 Kauf ansteht, kann ich sowieso alles auf silent laufen, dann kann ich eh alles auf silent drehen lassen. Derzeit lass ich die vorderen und seitlichen Lüfter schneller laufen, weil ich das normale Lüftergeräusch um vieles angenehmer empfinde als das von den Lüftern oben. (Die laufen eh auch, nur mit halt 720rpm)


----------



## JayTea (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich frage mich, ob dieser Verbinder bei diesen Kühlern Sinn ergibt. Anschließen funktioniert aber bei einem der Kühler kann dann die vorgegebene Flussrichtung nicht eingehalten werden, da die IN/OUT-Anschlüsse ja auf derselben Seite (vertikale Ebene) liegen. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?!
Die Kompatibilitätsliste habe ich natürlich gesehen, wollte mich bei der Vielzahl von Produkten aber nicht auf die Vollständigkeit verlassen.

Ich danke fürs Aufklären!


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst mit zwei von den Adaptern In/In und Out/Out verbinden so das die Kühler parallel durchflossen werden.


----------



## JayTea (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parallel ist ja immer nicht so pralle, weil der Durchfluss ja immer leicht unterschiedlich ist und die Kühlleistung bei einem Kühler dann zwangsweise geringer ist.
In Reihe geht aber tatsächlich nicht, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Parallel bei zwei identischen Kühlern sollte durchaus klar gehen.
Jedenfalls eher als eine Düsenplatte in die falsche Richtung zu durchströmen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

als ich mal wieder eine neue Wärmeleitpaste probieren wollte hatte ich mir ja auf viele Empfehlungen die Kryonaut zugelegt Viele schwören ja auf das Zeug und als diese bei mir ankam hatten sich meine Temperaturen ja komischerweise um ca 12° verschlechtert.
Ich habe ja lange überlegt was der Grund sein könnte da mir das ganze sehr komisch vor kam. Sehr viele schwören drauf und bei mir kam Zeug an das sich kaum verteilen ließ , zäh war und meine Temperaturen extrem verschlechtert hat. 

Für mich war klar das Zeug kommt mir nie wieder auf die Cpu , auch hier im Forum habe ich mehrfach Leuten ganz klar von der Paste abgeraten. Jetzt kam aber ein Kollege daher mit gleicher Cpu und gleichem OC , auf die Frage welche Paste er nutzt sagte er mir er nutze die Kryonaut.                        
Da ich hier im Forum auch etwas von einer Fehlproduktion gelesen hatte dachte ich mir also ich probiere es noch ein mal und bestelle mir die Kryonaut noch einmal. 

Gestern habe ich sie ausgepackt und mir beide Spritzen mal genauer angeschaut. Einmal die schlechte und die neue. Ich habe mir dann einen Teller genommen, von beiden Chargen jeweils einen Klecks auf den Teller gespritzt und direkt bemerkt das es wirklich zwei total unterschiedliche Pasten sind.
Die neue ist super flüssig , mega angenehm zu verteilen und die andere in der Konsistenz etwas dicker. Ich habe dann noch einen Streichtest Vergleich gemacht und noch mal je einen Klecks aufgetragen , genau gleich viel und dann beide nacheinander zur rechten Seite mit einmal aufsetzen verschmiert. 
Die neue Paste ließ sich hauchdünn bestimmt 6cm weit verschmieren. Bei der schlechten Kryonaut war nach nicht mal der hälfte schluss. Sie war zäh und ließ sich total schlecht verschmieren.

Die meisten hier kennen sicher die MX4 2019 , diese Paste ist ja auch super gut zu verteilen, die gute Kryonaut ist mindestens genau so gut , wenn nicht sogar einen ticken besser zu verteilen gewesen. 
Ich bin wirklich extrem überrascht , ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das es wirklich einen Fehler in der Herstellung gegeben hat. Ich hatte bis gestern noch die Noctua NTH-2 aufgetragen und nun mit der neuen Kryonaut haben sich die Temperaturen noch mal ein klein wenig verbessert.
Ich konnte die Paste so einfach hauchdünn verteilen , das war echt angenehm aufzutragen.

Ich dachte mir ich erzähle euch mal hier von dieser Erfahrung da ja öfters über die Kryonaut diskutiert wurde und wohl auch ein paar andere Leute enttäuscht waren da auch sie wohl leider die schlechte Charge erwischt haben.
Ich habe auch gelesen das mal jemand empfohlen hat die Kryonaut vor dem auftragen etwas zu erwärmen. Ich kann euch sagen wenn ihr eine Kryonaut habt bei der dies wirklich nötig ist , dann habt ihr zu 100 % die schlechte Charge erwischt , denn bei der normalen Kryonaut ist das absolut nicht nötig.
Für mich ist diese jetzt wirklich die beste Paste die ich bis jetzt getestet habe. Vom auftragen wie auch von den Temperaturen her. Und ich habe bis jetzt sehr viele Pasten getestet. Mx4 , Noctua Nt h1 , Noctua nt h-2 , Mastergel , Phanteks , Hydronaut , Kingpin , Corsair usw


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich hatte auch mal die Kryonaut auf meiner Vega, weil alle darauf geschworen hatten...
Nach ca. nem Monat waren die Temps um ~12° schlechter.. 
Anfangs waren die Temperaturen besser, als bei der MX-4...
Nie wieder was von diesem überteuerten Drecksladen


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich bleibt bei der guten MX-4, die kostet weniger und die WLP ist für mich auch ausreichend gut. Zudem muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen erneut viel Geld für eine schlechte Charge ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> als ich mal wieder eine neue Wärmeleitpaste probieren wollte hatte ich mir ja auf viele Empfehlungen die Kryonaut zugelegt Viele schwören ja auf das Zeug und als diese bei mir ankam hatten sich meine Temperaturen ja komischerweise um ca 12° verschlechtert.
> Ich habe ja lange überlegt was der Grund sein könnte da mir das ganze sehr komisch vor kam. Sehr viele schwören drauf und bei mir kam Zeug an das sich kaum verteilen ließ , zäh war und meine Temperaturen extrem verschlechtert hat.
> 
> Für mich war klar das Zeug kommt mir nie wieder auf die Cpu , auch hier im Forum habe ich mehrfach Leuten ganz klar von der Paste abgeraten. Jetzt kam aber ein Kollege daher mit gleicher Cpu und gleichem OC , auf die Frage welche Paste er nutzt sagte er mir er nutze die Kryonaut.
> ...



Die klassische Hydro Kryonaut ist definitiv um welten schlechter aufzutragen eine MX, erzielt aber bei korrekter Auftragung messbar bessere Temperaturen. Der Trick liegt darin, sehr langsam und mit Druck von oben zu arbeiten, dann fängt sie an zu fließen statt zu kleben. Hohe Temperaturen helfen. Wenn im ersten Versuch eine zwei bis dreimal dickere Schicht als beim MX-4-Einsatz genutzt wurde, sind stark erhöhte Temperaturen nicht erstaunlich. Zumal das bei Wasserkühlungen oft trotzdem noch bedeutet, dass die Paste nicht wirklich heiß wird und somit auch nicht leicht herausquellen kann.


----------



## soulstyle (1. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Parallel bei zwei identischen Kühlern sollte durchaus klar gehen.
> Jedenfalls eher als eine Düsenplatte in die falsche Richtung zu durchströmen.



Kann man hier ggf. nicht einen hydraulischen Abgleich machen wie bei Heizungsanlagen?
Dann hat man auch bei paralell den gleichen Durchfluss.
Ich habe das an meiner Heizungsanlage über 2 Etagen gemacht ?


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die klassische Hydronaut ist definitiv um welten schlechter aufzutragen eine MX, erzielt aber bei korrekter Auftragung messbar bessere Temperaturen. Der Trick liegt darin, sehr langsam und mit Druck von oben zu arbeiten, dann fängt sie an zu fließen statt zu kleben. Hohe Temperaturen helfen. Wenn im ersten Versuch eine zwei bis dreimal dickere Schicht als beim MX-4-Einsatz genutzt wurde, sind stark erhöhte Temperaturen nicht erstaunlich. Zumal das bei Wasserkühlungen oft trotzdem noch bedeutet, dass die Paste nicht wirklich heiß wird und somit auch nicht leicht herausquellen kann.



naja mir ging es ja um die Kryonaut 
Das problem war bei mir das ich vor Monaten auf Empfehlung die Kryonaut gekauft hatte und damit die schlechtesten Temperaturen überhaupt hatte, Also wirklich 10-12° schlechter. Ich konnte es nicht verstehen weil scheinbar so viele diese Paste loben, Roman genau so.
Für mich war das Zeug allerdings Müll , ich habs mehrfach probiert , jede noch so billige Paste war um Welten besser.
Irgendwann habe ich dann etwas von Produktionsfehler gelesen, einer Charge die wohl Fehler hatte , da dachte ich mir das ich wohl eine davon erwischt hatte. Ein Kollege hatte dann die gleiche Hardware mit gleichem OC wie ich und mit der Kryonaut leicht bessere Temperaturen als ich mit der Noctua Nth2.
Ich kannte die Kryonaut ja nur als letzten Müll.
Das war dann der Auslöser das ich mir noch mal eine Kryonaut gekauft habe und diese dann mit der zu erst gekauften Kryonaut verglichen habe. Joa und das Ergebnis habe ich ja oben beschrieben, es waren beides Kryonaut , beides gleiche Größen Verpackung , alles gleich nur zwei komplett unterschiedliche Pasten 
Ich muss also wirklich eine dieser Produktionsfehler erwischt haben.

Und zu deiner Hydronaut Aussage , ja das weiß ich bereits, mit der Hydronaut habe ich viel rumprobiert nachdem ich damals die erste Kryonaut gekauft hatte und diese ja durch fehlproduktion totaler Müll war. Die Hydronaut war damals dann mein Favorit , allerdings wie du sagst muss man da etwas beim auftragen aufpassen.

Nachdem ich jetzt aber ja endlich mal eine richtige Kryonaut erwischt habe , so wie sie wirklich sein soll werde ich keine andere mehr nutzen. Die Kryonaut die ich jetzt erhalten habe lässt sich perfekt auftragen und meine Temperaturen sind noch mals besser als mit der Hydronaut oder Noctua.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Sorry, ich meinte auch die Kryonaut. Keine Ahnung, warum ich Hydronaut geschrieben habe.

Produktionsfehler kann ich natürlich aus der Ferne nicht ausschließen, allerdings passte deine Konsistenzbeschreibung des schlechten Samples besser zur normalen Kryonaut als die der neueren Paste. Das letztere sich jetzt ähnlich wie eine MX-4 verarbeiten lässt, spricht für eine Rezepturänderung.


----------



## JayTea (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

bisher befindet sich in meinem Custom Loop eine Aquastream XT (Ultra), welche ich per USB an das Mainboard angeschlossen habe.
Nun möchte ich den Kreislauf um ein aquaero XT 6 (wegen der 4 PWM Anschlüsse) erweitern und auch drei Temperatursensoren sowie einen Durchflusssensor anschließen. Folgende Fragen habe ich dazu:


Temperatursensoren: funktionieren da ausschließlich die Calitemp-Sensoren? Die sind ja einigermaßen teuer oder welchen Vorteil bieten sie? 
Durchflusssensor: welcher Sensor bietet sich da an? Ich verstehe den Unterschied nicht zwischen den Modellen von Aquacomputer... mps flow ... high flow (USB) ?! Ich hätte jetzt aus dem Bauch den normalen high flow genommen, da bei diesem dabei steht, dass er zum Anschluss ans aquaero geeignet ist. 
Aquabus: was ist das für eine Schnittstelle? Zur Kommunikation der Aquacomputer-Technik untereinander? D. h. ich würde z.B. die Aquastream demnächst an das aquaero anschließen und nicht mehr via USB an das Mainboard? 

Besten Dank und sonnigen Sonntagabend!


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

An die Anschlüsse für Temperatursensoren kommen normale 10k 2-Pol Sensoren.
Die genaueren, weil kalibrierten, Digitalsensoren kommen dagegen an den Aquabus.
Der Aquabus ist wie schon richtig erkannt dazu da AC Geräte miteinander zu koppeln. Du kannst die Pumpe aber auch weiter unabhängig am USB lassen.
Der MPS Sensor hat im Gegensatz zum High Flow kein Flügelrad, der bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit über Druckvergleich. Ist zwar irgendwie "nerdiger", in der Regel aber eher ungenauer.


----------



## JayTea (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ah jo, dieser Unterschied war mir bei den Temperatursensoren gar nicht aufgefallen! Da frage ich mich natürlich, ob sich die kalibrierten Sensoren (+ aquabus x4) lohnen, oder ob man mit den "normalen" auch glücklich sein kann. Mir kommt es nicht auf 0,2° C an!

Also kommt der Durchflussensor high flow mittels 3-poligem Kabel an eine aquabus-Schnittstelle des aquaero, auch wenn das aquaero XT 6 bei der Kompatibilitätsliste (zumindest auf der aquatuning-homepage) nicht dabei steht? Die high flow USB-Variante wäre dann dafür da, das man sie ans Mainboard anschließt und kein aquaero o. ä. benötigt?


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die normalen Temperatursensoren kannst in der Aquasuite auch kalibrieren, dazu gibt es ein Schieberegler. Nur musst du halt eine Methode finden womit du die echte Temperatur auslesen kannst. Am ende wird das System nicht einbrechen wenn die Temperatursensoren nicht 100% genau anzeigen.


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



JayTea schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bisher befindet sich in meinem Custom Loop eine Aquastream XT (Ultra), welche ich per USB an das Mainboard angeschlossen habe.
> Nun möchte ich den Kreislauf um ein aquaero XT 6 (wegen der 4 PWM Anschlüsse) erweitern und auch drei Temperatursensoren sowie einen Durchflusssensor anschließen. Folgende Fragen habe ich dazu:
> ...



Reicht dir nicht auch ein Aquacomputer Quadro: Aqua Computer Quadro für PWM-Lüfter ab €' '39,61 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die bringt alle deine gewünschten Anschlüsse mit und ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## JayTea (6. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Aah jo, danke für den Hinweis. Die Quadro-Steuerung hatte ich vor langer Zeit sogar mal ins Auge gefasst! Da würde allerdings nur ein Calitemp-Sensor zum Einsatz kommen und das Mäusekino fehlen...hmm...
Kompromiss wäre die aquaero 6 PRO. Die hat auch die vier PWM-Ausgänge und durch das aquabus x4 wäre die noch erweiterbar...hm... Wobei die Preisdifferenz dann von der 6 PRO zur 6 XT auch nur 30 € sind. Das ist dann auch wurscht.

Nachtrag: bzw meine aquastream hat ja auch einen aquabus-Anschluss. Ich könnte also daran einen Calitemp-Sensor anschließen? Zuzüglich einen Calitemp an den aquabus-Anschluss der Quadro und dann hätte ich gemeinsam mit dem Temperatursensor, der ohnehin schon in der Pumpe verbaut ist, drei Temperatursensoren. Das würde für mich passen.

Oder vertue ich mich da grade mit den Anschlussmöglichkeiten? Macht ja keinen Sinn die Pumpe und die Quadro-Steuerung per aquabus zu verbinden, wenn beide per USB ans System angeschlossen sind und somit die Daten in der aquasuite zusasmmenlaufen, oder?


----------



## Shoggy (6. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Um etwas per aquabus zu verbinden brauchst du zwingend immer ein aquaero 5/6. Es ist das einzige Gerät, dass andere Gerät bzw. Komponenten verwalten kann. Ein calitemp Sensor lässt sich nicht an der aquastream oder am QUADRO anschliessen und ebenso lassen sich diese Geräte auch nicht untereinander verbinden.

Die aquabus X4 Erweiterung bräuchtest du nur zwingend wenn du mehr als einen calitemp Sensor am aquaero verwenden willst. Ansonsten reicht auch ein Y-Kabel oder Splitter.


----------



## JayTea (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Danke fürs Licht ins Dunkle bringen! 
Dann macht für mich eine aquaero 6 mit x4 Sinn, sodass ich 4 PWM-Anschlüsse steuern kann und zwei Calitempsensoren auslesen kann.
Welche Rolle spielt dann die aquastream in dem Setup? Was ist das für ein 3-poliger aquabus-Anschluss bzw. was habe ich davon, wenn ich den mit der aquaero verbinde (3-Pin auf 4-Pin?!)? Die Pumpe hat ja bereits die USB-Verbindung, welche dadurch nicht ersetzt wird.


----------



## chaotium (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Du kannst dann die Daten am Display vom Aquaero anzeigen lassen


----------



## SnaxeX (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Die Aqua Computer Quadro kann sich nicht die Temperatur Information von der D5 holen oder? Weil dann könnt ich ja theoretisch die Aqua Quadro dafür benutzen dort die Lüfter anzustecken + den Durchflusssensor, würde die dann in der unteren Reihe vom USB Anschluss am Mainboard anschließen und dann alles über die Aquasuite laufen lassen? Wenn dann müsst ich mir die Aquaro 6lt holen und über die alles laufen lassen (weil nur die Steuerung alle Sachen ansteuern kann gleichzeitig?)

Wegen Schnellverschluss: Wann macht es eigentlich Sinn Schnellverschlüsse zu Nutzen? Ich wüsste nicht, wann ich den Mo-Ra3 abkapseln wollen würde, weil bei einen Umzug müsste ich ja sowieso das Wasser komplett entlassen (und ein Umzug ist für die nächstne 3 Jahre nicht geplant^^). Ich wollte die zwar ursprünglich verwenden, hab mir dann nur gedacht: Wozu eigentlich?


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Der Mora wiegt befüllt einiges, der Rechner auch.

Es macht daher schon Sinn Schnellverschlüsse zu nutzen. Zudem wenn mal wieder ein Umbau oder du was am Recher machen musst ist es gut wenn du den Loop des Rechners schließen kannst und ohne den Mora das ganze befüllen und entlüften kannst. Der Mora würde dann vor befüllt auf der Seite stehen.

Natürlich kannst du auch ohne Schnellkupplung den Mora verbauen.


----------



## Shoggy (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Die Aqua Computer Quadro kann sich nicht die Temperatur Information von der D5 holen oder?


Sofern du die D5 NEXT meinst, deren Wassertemperatursensor kannst du auch im QUADRO nutzen. Dazu müssen beide Geräte per USB mit dem Mainboard verbunden sein und du musst beim QUADRO einen Software-Temperatursensor einrichten, der die Wassertemperatur der Pumpe als Datenquelle hat.
Diesen "neuen" Sensor kannst du dann wie jede anderen Sensor nutzen - also auch um z. B. die Lüfterausgänge zu regeln.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Mora wiegt befüllt einiges, der Rechner auch.
> 
> Es macht daher schon Sinn Schnellverschlüsse zu nutzen. Zudem wenn mal wieder ein Umbau oder du was am Recher machen musst ist es gut wenn du den Loop des Rechners schließen kannst und ohne den Mora das ganze befüllen und entlüften kannst. Der Mora würde dann vor befüllt auf der Seite stehen.
> 
> Natürlich kannst du auch ohne Schnellkupplung den Mora verbauen.



Ok gut. Dann kann ich mir immerhin das T-Stück bzw. den Ablasshahn ersparen, kann dann ja einfach den Schnellverschluss runterziehen...^^




Shoggy schrieb:


> Sofern du die D5 NEXT meinst, deren Wassertemperatursensor kannst du auch im QUADRO nutzen. Dazu müssen beide Geräte per USB mit dem Mainboard verbunden sein und du musst beim QUADRO einen Software-Temperatursensor einrichten, der die Wassertemperatur der Pumpe als Datenquelle hat.
> Diesen "neuen" Sensor kannst du dann wie jede anderen Sensor nutzen - also auch um z. B. die Lüfterausgänge zu regeln.



Den "Software-Temperatursensor" richte ich dann wie ein bei der Quadro? Funktioniert das Einrichten dann einfach über die Aquasite? (Sprich ich muss mir kein extra Teil kaufen?^^). Ich habe die D5 Next, eben weil sie schon den eingebauten Temperatursensor hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Mache ich bei mir manchmal auch, da schraube ich dann einfach den Anschluss der Schnellkupplung ab und kann dadurch schon was ablassen. In meinem Fall muss ich aber dennoch noch ein Ablasssystem verbaut haben, da Pumpe bei mir ein Stockwerk tiefer liegt und ich sonst den unteren Bereich nicht leer bekommen würde.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mache ich bei mir manchmal auch, da schraube ich dann einfach den Anschluss der Schnellkupplung ab und kann dadurch schon was ablassen. In meinem Fall muss ich aber dennoch noch ein Ablasssystem verbaut haben, da Pumpe bei mir ein Stockwerk tiefer liegt und ich sonst den unteren Bereich nicht leer bekommen würde.



Ok das Problem hab ich dann nicht, weil dann die Öffnung ja de facto "am Boden" ist und die Pumpe in der Mainboard-Kammer ist, die erhöht ist. Gut, dann kostet mich der ganze "Spaß" weitere 400€...^^


----------



## Shoggy (8. April 2020)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Den "Software-Temperatursensor" richte ich dann wie ein bei der Quadro? Funktioniert das Einrichten dann einfach über die Aquasite? (Sprich ich muss mir kein extra Teil kaufen?^^). Ich habe die D5 Next, eben weil sie schon den eingebauten Temperatursensor hatte.


Du gehst in der aquasuite beim QUADRO auf den Reiter Sensoren und hast dann eine Auflistung aller Sensoren. Da sind auch mehrere (noch) unbelegte Software-Sensoren. Wenn du einen auswählst kannst du dann weiter unten über das Plus-Symbol eine Datenquelle (Wassertemperatur der Pumpe) auswählen und weitere Parameter einstellen.


----------



## fu2y (17. April 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

ich als Noob  habe eine Frage bezüglich der Flussrichtung einer Wasserkühlung. Laut Forum kann dies eine vernachlässigbare Temperaturänderung bewirken. Wie schaut es aber mit der Leistung der Pumpe aus ? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es weit effizienter ist das Wasser zuerst nach oben zu pumpen und es dann quasi nach unten ablaufen zu lassen.  Macht dies einen Unterschied und ist dieser auch an der Pumpleistung erkennbar ?


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2020)

Die tatsächliche Pumpleistung ist eigentlich nur beim Befüllen relevant, sobald der Loop befüllt ist, läuft das, zumindest in nem normalen Loop mit CPU, GPU, 2-3 Radis problemlos, egal wie das verbunden ist.
Vorausgesetzt die Pumpe ist kein Müll 
Was hast du denn für eine Pumpe?


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2020)

Manche CPU bzw. GPU Blöcke haben einen fest definierten Ein- und Ausgang und somit eine vorgegebene Durchflussrichtung.

Aber bezogen auf den kompletten Loop ist es egal.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2020)

fu2y schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es weit effizienter ist das Wasser zuerst nach oben zu pumpen und es dann quasi nach unten ablaufen zu lassen.  Macht dies einen Unterschied und ist dieser auch an der Pumpleistung erkennbar ?


Hatte mein Loop früher so verbaut das die Pumpe anfangs direkt 460mm hoch steigen musste und es dann im Grunde nur noch abwärts ging. Im laufendem Betrieb macht es kein Unterschied ob es zunächst steil hoch geht und dann wieder runter, aber meine Pumpe hatte massiv Probleme beim befüllen diese Hürde zu überwinden. Sobald sie an diesem Punkt vorbei war lief es problemlos, auch wenn der Rest des Loop noch nicht voll war. Hatte sogar Fälle da war es der Aquastream nicht möglich diese Hürde einfach so zu überwinden und ich etwas nachhelfen musste und die Aquastream gehört sicherlich nicht zu den schwachen Pumpen dazu.

Bei meinem letzten Umbau habe ich mein Loop geändert.
Beim befüllen gelangt die Kühlflüssigkeit nun direkt zur Grafikkarte und kann bereits beim befüllen ohne das die Pumpe läuft viel mehr Bereiche erreichen. Dadurch hatte dann die Pumpe nach dem einschalten gar keine Probleme mehr.

Aber im allgemeinem ist es egal wie der Loop verläuft.


----------



## Grestorn (17. April 2020)

In einem geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf spielt es keine Rolle, wo gepumpt wird. Die Kräfte, die benötigt werden, das Wasser "aufwärts" zu pumpen werden komplett durch die Kräfte, die an Stellen gewonnen werden, an denen es "abwärts" läuft, kompensiert. 

Die Pumpe muss immer nur den Reibungswiderstand des Wassers überwinden. Und der hängt nur vom Durchmesser der durchflossenen Kanäle und der gesamten Länge des Kreislaufs ab.


----------



## fu2y (17. April 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten. Eine beliebige Flussrichtung macht die Planung meines Loops wesentlich einfacher .  

@WhoRainZone  - angedacht war eine D5 mit PWM. AGB dann entweder den Heatkiller 150 Tube oder eine Ultitube von Aqua Computer.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. April 2020)

Eine D5 reicht eigentlich immer 

EDIT:
Hat schonmal jemand 16/11er Schlauch auf 16/10er Fittings verbaut?
Ist nur für nen offenen Benchtable, also nicht so tragisch...
Ist mir halt so ein bisschen zu locker, wie könnte man das lösen? Teflonband?


----------



## DOcean (20. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand 16/11er Schlauch auf 16/10er Fittings verbaut?
> Ist nur für nen offenen Benchtable, also nicht so tragisch...
> Ist mir halt so ein bisschen zu locker, wie könnte man das lösen? Teflonband?


 -> schlauchschelle - Google-Suche


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. April 2020)

Uff
Manchmal denkt man einfach zu kompliziert


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2020)

Mit normalen Tüllen geht es auch umgekehrt.

Habe bei mir zum Mora 13mm Tüllen verwendet und nur Schlauch mit 10mm Innendurchmesser. Hier musste ich halt zum aufstecken den Schlauch mit Heißfön etwas heiß machen und der Schlauch ließ sich zwar schwer drauf schieben, aber es ging. Beim Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch musste ich dazu noch nicht mal mehr Schlauchschellen verwenden da der ohne runter schneiden sich gar nicht mehr abziehen lässt. Der Weichmacher freie Schlauch von EK im Grunde auch, aber da habe ich sicherheitshalber auch Kabelbinder verwendet.


----------



## SnaxeX (20. April 2020)

Ich habe jetzt doch irgendwie gedanklich damit mehr Zeit verbracht, als ich ursprünglich wollte. Was ist hier die gängige Meinung von einer teilweisen Push/Pull Bestückung? Ich habe mir mein Gehäuse (Thermaltake Core X71 TG) noch einmal genauer angeschaut und auch im Internet nach Zubehör gesucht, um ggf. eine weitere Radiatorhalterung für das Seitenteil in der Netzteilkammer zu ergattern, aber nichts gefunden (müsste dafür mir das ganzge Gehäuse noch einmal kaufen^^)

Ich habe dann gesehen, dass die Mo-Ra3 gerade nicht wirklich verfügbar sind. Und außerdem wollte ich sowieso die jetzgien 2 SilentWings3 austauschen, was mich dann auf die Push/Pull Bestückung gebracht hat. Die 3. Lüfterposition vom 420er Radi Front wird ja teilblockiert durch die Schiefe Installation und die 3. Positon hinten demselben Radiator wird ebenfalls geblockt durch den Radi Anschluss vom Seiten-Radiator. Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich könnte doch einfach dann die 2 SilentWings3 beim 420er Radiator Front oben installieren, da ist mehr als genügend Platz. Und weil ich schon dabei bin, dachte ich mir, ich könnte gleich beim 360er Radiator Seite ebenfalls noch einmal 3x Noctua Lüfter installieren.

Der Plan wäre dann mit einer Octa-Lüftersteuerung (ist die Aqua Computer QUADRO nur mit 8 Kanälen):

- Im Office Betrieb sind die Lüfter auf Pull Position ausgeschalten, Rest lauft auf 600rpm
- Im Spielbetrieb bei steigender Wassertemperatur gehen die Lüfter dann alle auf 100rpm


Mir ist durchaus bewusst, das Kühlfläche durch nichts zu ersetzen ist als noch mehr Kühlfläche. An sich bin ich mit den Temperaturen vorerst nicht so unzufrieden bzw. muss ich mir das genauer anschauen, jetzt mit der automat. Steuerung und dem Sommer. Aber "vom Gefühl her", würd ich dann die 2-3 Grad bekommen, um einfach noch einmal ein Stück kühler zu sein. Und ich mag an sich interne Wasserkühlung mehr als ne äußere, so vom Design her^^
Mann, ich hätte mir damals nen dickeren Radiator besorgen sollen...

Wie sehr dürfte sich das mit 5 zusätzlichen Lüftern wohl verhalten von der Lautstärke her, bei geschlossenem Gehäuse? Hab halt schon eingies gegooglt was man so mit dem Gehäuse Mod technisch machen könnte, aber das übersteigt meine "Fähigkeiten" bzw. hab ich kein Werkzeug dafür^^ 
Von den Kosten her reden wir halt von 364€ (extern) vs. 150€. Wobei man da natürlich sagen muss, dass mir bewusst ist, dass ich mit den 364€ viel mehr an Kühlleistung bekommen werde, als mit den 150€


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2020)

Ich bin kein Gegner von Push-Pull; also wenn du die Lüfter dann über hast....
Im Idle/Officebetrieb kannst du alle Lüfter ruhig auf unhörbarer Drehzahl laufen lassen, das schadet dem System nicht. ~300 Rpm müssten eigentlich alle schaffen. Lüfter auszuschalten finde ich persönlich eher unnötig, solange man keine Gammellüfter hat, die man ums verrecken nicht unhörbar gedrosselt bekommt.


----------



## SnaxeX (20. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Gegner von Push-Pull; also wenn du die Lüfter dann über hast....
> Im Idle/Officebetrieb kannst du alle Lüfter ruhig auf unhörbarer Drehzahl laufen lassen, das schadet dem System nicht. ~300 Rpm müssten eigentlich alle schaffen. Lüfter auszuschalten finde ich persönlich eher unnötig, solange man keine Gammellüfter hat, die man ums verrecken nicht unhörbar gedrosselt bekommt.



Ok gut. Die 600rpm kommen von dem, dass ich bei meiner Billig Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter sich abdrehen wenn ich unter 600rpm gehe, hab gedacht dass ist ein allgemeines Limit so bei Lüftern. An sich hätt ich sogar noch die Thermaltake Lüfter vom Gehäuse herum liegen...


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ok gut. Die 600rpm kommen von dem, dass ich bei meiner Billig Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter sich abdrehen wenn ich unter 600rpm gehe, hab gedacht dass ist ein allgemeines Limit so bei Lüftern. An sich hätt ich sogar noch die Thermaltake Lüfter vom Gehäuse herum liegen...



Ne 600rpm ist schon sehr hoch. Ich habe auf meinem Radiator 9 Arctic P14 PWM und die gehen bei einer maximalen Drehzahl von 1600rpm runter bis 300rpm und so laufen die auch im Idle und bei Spielen die mein System nicht wirklich belasten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (20. April 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ne 600rpm ist schon sehr hoch. Ich habe auf meinem Radiator 9 Arctic P14 PWM und die gehen bei einer maximalen Drehzahl von 1600rpm runter bis 300rpm und so laufen die auch im Idle und bei Spielen die mein System nicht wirklich belasten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Gut, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass das meine uralte Steuerung ist, die die Lüfter nicht unter 600rpm regeln kann. Werde mal die Thermaltake Lüfter anstecken testweise, das ist ja schnell gemacht.


Dürfte dann generell interessant sein, ob die Lüfter hinten am Radiator gegen einen Hitzestau helfen - ich merke generell, wie seit dem Hochdrehen vom hinteren Lüfter, die Temperatur allgemein noch einmal etwas kühler bleibt. Scheint sich alles sehr angestaut zu haben.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2020)

Kommt auch ganz darauf an ob es sich um 4-Pin (PWM) oder 3-Pin Lüfter handelt, denn die 3-Pin werden per Spannung geregelt und da muss meist eine Mindestspannung anliegen damit die Lüfter nicht stehen bleiben. In der Regel bekommt man solche Lüfter nicht ganz so niedrig geregelt. Mit PWM Lüfter liegt normalerweise immer 12v an und solche Lüfter lassen sich oft sehr gut runter regeln. Meine bekomme ich sogar noch unter 300 U/min runter.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2020)

600 ist bei meinen eLoops die Maximaldrehzahl 
Da ist noch sehr viel Spielraum nach unten, wenn ich will, könnte ich sie mit 150 Umdrehungen laufen lassen. Macht aber keinen Sinn, weil sie mit 400n Umdrehungen schon unhörbar sind.


----------



## SnaxeX (21. April 2020)

Hab grad nachgelesen, die Lüftersteuerung ist 3-polig, deswegen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. April 2020)

Ich kann immer wieder nur zu den Corsair ML 120 Lüftern (ohne RGB) raten. Kosten im Doppelpack 23euro , ich lasse sie mit 450rpm laufen, damit sind sie komplett lautlos und fördern trotzdem noch ordentlich Luft. Max. schaffen sie 2400 rpm, haben ein Magnet Lager und sind qualitativ echt hochwertig. 
Ich finde bis jetzt sind es meine besten Lüfter .


----------



## SnaxeX (22. April 2020)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich kann immer wieder nur zu den Corsair ML 120 Lüftern (ohne RGB) raten. Kosten im Doppelpack 23euro , ich lasse sie mit 450rpm laufen, damit sind sie komplett lautlos und fördern trotzdem noch ordentlich Luft. Max. schaffen sie 2400 rpm, haben ein Magnet Lager und sind qualitativ echt hochwertig.
> Ich finde bis jetzt sind es meine besten Lüfter .



Danke, ist notiert. 

Was ist hier die gängige Meinung/Erfahrnugnswerte?

Noctua NF-A12x25 für das Nonplusultra und dann halt Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P/Corsair ML Series ML120 Premium Magnetic Levitation Fan? 

2 für 25€ is schon verlockend, da könnt ich ja glatt im Top Radiator auch noch welche installieren für Push/Pull Betrieb...^^


Edit: QUADRO ist zurück geschickt worden, stattdessen wurde es die OCTO xD


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. April 2020)

Corsair meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn man Power will.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kommt auch ganz darauf an ob es sich um 4-Pin (PWM) oder 3-Pin Lüfter handelt, denn die 3-Pin werden per Spannung geregelt und da muss meist eine Mindestspannung anliegen damit die Lüfter nicht stehen bleiben. In der Regel bekommt man solche Lüfter nicht ganz so niedrig geregelt. Mit PWM Lüfter liegt normalerweise immer 12v an und solche Lüfter lassen sich oft sehr gut runter regeln. Meine bekomme ich sogar noch unter 300 U/min runter.



Sneak Peak auf die 06/20 
P12 Anlaufdrehzahl Analog vs. PWM: 530 U/min zu 90 U/min. 90!!!!1111WTF!! Da konnte ich von Hand nachzählen!

Wer eine Lüftersteuerung mit Startboost hat, kann aber auch analog weit unter die Anlaufdrehzahlen runterregeln. Einmal gestartet unterscheiden sich die Ansteurungsmethoden deutlich weniger und man kann nahezu jeden Lüfter so schwach antreiben, dass er mit unter 300 U/min, je nach Feinheit der Regelung auch weniger, rotiert, solange keine Selbst-Anlaufschaltung dazwischen funkt. Letztlich macht auch die PWM-Regelung nichts anderes, sie halt nur zusätzlich die vollen 12 Volt zur Verfügung um einmalig den Anlaufwiderstand zu überwinden.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

Kommt aber auch auf den Lüfter mit an, denn ich hatte eines damit konnte ich fast nicht unter 500 U/min gehen und mit der Anlaufspannung musste ich 7v anliegen haben. Nachdem der Lüfter angelaufen war konnte ich auch 5v runter gehen. 

Gut ich hätte auch 5v einstellen können und dann ständig den Lüfter von Hand das erste mal in Bewegung bringen. 

Kann auch etwas weniger gewesen sein, da es schon eine weile her ist als ich es versucht hatte.

Vom Aquaero kenne ich es auch so das eine bestimmte Spannung zum Anlaufen vorbestimmt werden kann. Mit meiner Aquastream Ultimate kann ich ein Startboost mit dazu aktivieren.

Aber mit PWM Lüfter hat man dieses Problem nicht, da immer 12v anliegen  und die Drehzahl sehr niedrig gehen kann. Zumindest wenn sie über PWM geregelt werden. 

Hatte sogar mal ein Splitter wo die 12v direkt übers Netzteil bezogen wurde. An den Fan Anschluss gingen nur Tacho und PWM und hatte ich zu wenig PWM eingestellt dann liefen die Lüfter mit 100% weil keine PWM Regelung mehr statt fand. Unter 15% oder gar auf Null konnte ich daher nicht mit der Regelung gehen. Angeschlossen waren Noctua P12, F12 und A14 Lüfter.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2020)

Diskussionen über Lüfter kann man mit Radiatorfläche erschlagen. 
Sobald man genug hat, kann man einfach irgendwelche nehmen, die unhörbar laufen können. So gesehen waren die ganzen eLoops ja keine gute Wahl...
Andererseits bekommt man sie wenigstens auf deutlich unter 500 Umdrehungen runter.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

Deshalb laufen bei mir 14 Lüfter nur auf Radiatoren. 

Könnte sogar unter 500 U/min gehen, aber mit 550 U/min kann ich 30°C Wassertemperatur halten und die Lüfter sind dabei noch nicht zu hören. Mit Idle laufen die 9 Lüfter vom Mora nicht mit, da ich dann so auch 25-26°C halten kann. Die internen Lüfter laufen aber dann mit etwa 350 U/min immer noch mit, damit ich die Wassertemperatur unter 30°C halten kann und es so nicht zu einem ständigen ein und ausschalten der 9 Lüfter kommt. Außerdem soll im Gehäuse mit den langsam laufenden internen Lüfter immer noch ein leichter Luftzug bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2020)

So wenige? 
Da bin ich mit insgesamt 37 auf Radiatoren und 10 als Gehäuselüfter -ok, verteilt auf 3 Systeme, aber das stärkste hat gut 2/3 davon- besser dabei.
Spaß beiseite, ich brauche doch so langsam wieder mehr Fläche, ich steh im Verhältnis zur Leistungsaufnahme gar nicht mal so gut da. 62,5W auf 1 140er


----------



## SnaxeX (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Corsair meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn man Power will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gut, dann fliegen die Corsair raus. Hatte schon mal jemand die ARCTIC P12 PWM PST bzw. die ARCTIC P14 PWM PST? 
Mein Fractal Venturi HF-14 ist nämlich 3-Pin, der muss raus. Werde dort whs dann einen von den SilentWings3 hingeben, weil die eine höhere Saugkraft haben und dann vl eher es besser schaffen, die warme Luft rauszubefördern. Brauch dann für den Front Radiator also 4x 140mm Lüfter und für unten 3x120mm Lüfter. 
Im Sommer kommt dann der zweite Radiator in die Netzteilkammer, für den muss ich dann ne Custom Platte anfertigen lassen. (Vom Gehäuse gibt es nur 1 Halterung, weil nur vorgesehen ist, 1 Radiator unten zu betreiben). Mo-Ra3 würde zwar auch gehen, find es aber so hübscher.


Das aqua computer OCTO Steuerung ist heute angekommen. Einbau war zunächst "kompliziert", weil die Kabel von der 3zu1 Verlängerung zu kurz waren, dass auch von jedem Radiator die draufgehen. Jetzt hab ich die Steuerung statt hinten in die Hauptkammer mal gelegt, damit ich sie mal austesten kann bzw. mich damit herumspielen kann. Immerhin bewegen sich die Lüfter jetzt alle silent auf 300rpm im Office Betrieb. Alles andere muss ich dann heut am Abend mal auslooten. Aber was ich bisher so gesehen habe in der Aquasuite - echt cooles Teil, da kann man echt viel machen.

Weil das ein paar Beiträge vorher ein Thema war: Wassertemperatur kann die Octo ganz einfach von der Pumpe abgreifen, das funktioniert problemlos und ist sehr selbsterklärend. Auch cool: Ich kann theoretisch für 1 Lüfter alles einstellen wie ich es will und sag dann den anderen, sie sollen die Einstellungen von dem Lüfter übernehmen.

Edit: Ah und weil es mir aufgefallen ist - bin das nur ich oder ist mein Mainboard leicht gekrümmt drinnen...? Ich mein, der CPU Block zieht halt echt stark am Mainboard generell (hab mal auf nem alten Mainboard den ursprünglich mit so einer Plastik-Backplate zu montieren, weil das Original gefehlt hat - das ging gar nicht), aber an sich hab ich angenommen, dass mein Mainboard stark genug gestärkt ist. Und es sind eigentlich auch alle Schrauben für die Halterung montiert^^


----------



## blautemple (24. April 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Gut, dann fliegen die Corsair raus. Hatte schon mal jemand die ARCTIC P12 PWM PST bzw. die ARCTIC P14 PWM PST?



Ich habe 9 P14 PWM PST auf meinem Mo-Ra 420 und bin extrem zufrieden. Im Idle bei ca 300rpm absolut unhörbar und unter Last mit ca 550 bis 600rpm.
Allerdings laufen die Lüfter erst seit ca 1 Woche. Ich weiß also noch nicht wie es nach ein paar Jahren aussieht.


----------



## carapao (24. April 2020)

habe hier seit heute 9 P12 PWM PST liegen, warten aber noch auf meinen MoRa 360.  Werde dann berichten...


----------



## SnaxeX (24. April 2020)

carapao schrieb:


> habe hier seit heute 9 P12 PWM PST liegen, warten aber noch auf meinen MoRa 360.  Werde dann berichten...



Super, warte gespannt. Hast du normale Lieferzeiten oder musst du etwas länger warten? Hab das Gefühl, dass bei manchen Produkten die Lieferzeiten hoch gehen...


----------



## carapao (24. April 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Super, warte gespannt. Hast du normale Lieferzeiten oder musst du etwas länger warten? Hab das Gefühl, dass bei manchen Produkten die Lieferzeiten hoch gehen...



hatte vor 2 Tagen bestellt. Mindfactory mit den Lüftern ging relativ schnell. MoRa und Zubehör direkt bei watercool hat sich noch nichts getan


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Diskussionen über Lüfter kann man mit Radiatorfläche erschlagen.
> Sobald man genug hat, kann man einfach irgendwelche nehmen, die unhörbar laufen können. So gesehen waren die ganzen eLoops ja keine gute Wahl...
> Andererseits bekommt man sie wenigstens auf deutlich unter 500 Umdrehungen runter.



Ich würde "genug" ja definieren als "Lüfter? Welche Lüfter?". 




SnaxeX schrieb:


> Gut, dann fliegen die Corsair raus. Hatte schon mal jemand die ARCTIC P12 PWM PST bzw. die ARCTIC P14 PWM PST?



P14 (analog, aber die Aerodynamik bleibt ja gleich) gab es in 01/20, P12 PWM folgt, wie erwähnt nächsten Freitag (Digital-Abonnenten) bzw. übernächsten Mittwoch (offenen-Kiosk-Sucher)
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luft...Specials/Vier-140-mm-Luefter-im-Test-1339336/


----------



## SnaxeX (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich würde "genug" ja definieren als "Lüfter? Welche Lüfter?".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 01/2020 Ausgabe liegt noch bei den Eltern wegen den Semesterferien - aber dann weiß ich ja Bescheid. Thema hab ich damals überflogen, weil ich mir dachte: "Ach Lüfter, meine WaKü ist ja fertig, brauch ich mir nicht durchlesen^^"


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich würde "genug" ja definieren als "Lüfter? Welche Lüfter?".



Gute Idee, aber bis ich ein paar Giganten hier stehen hab, zieht noch etwas Zeit ins Land. Wenn man bedenkt, dass meinen Gehirnwindungen gestern Abend wieder ein Plan, der 72 DDCs "erfordert" entsprungen ist, nicht so abwegig.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. April 2020)

Wofür steht in der aquasuite bei OCTO --> Lüfter --> Kurvenregler --> weiter unten dann die Lüftereinstellungen: Minimalleistung halten?

Ich habe mich zuerst extrem rumgeärgert, warum der Lüfter bei 25% Minimalleostung halten nicht auf 300rpm runter geht, bis ich draufgekommen bin, dass das anders skaliert. 

Aber ich bin echt baff, wie viel so ein Kurvenregler einen Unterschied macht. Der PC ist jetzt einfach insgesamt wesentlich leiser, es ist jetzt einfach nur ein normal lautes rauschen, aber sehr angenehm/nicht störend beim Zocken. Top Radiator mit dem nervigen Lüftergeräusch laufen erst am Ende auf die 1000rpm, wo sie noch halbwegs normal laut sind, bei 1100 und mehr RPM wird das Geräusch aber wesentlich lauter. Müssen sie jetzt aber nicht, weil die anderen Lüfter den Rest auch so schaffen. Jetzt funktioniert der PC so wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt habe. 

Ich werde aber trotzdem auf Doppellüfterbestzung umsteigen, einfach weil ich Lust drauf habe. Im Sommer wird dann der Umbau kommen, aber da werd ich mir definitiv Zeit lassen. Werde mir aber, sobald ich den Test durchgelesen habe, mir die Arctic (oder preisgleiches holen). An sich reicht es zwar schon mit den Temperaturen, aber ich hab halt Lust drauf. Jetzt kann ich die ja eh regeln, wie ich lustig bin^^

Wassertemperatur sind bei 37.22°C derzeit bei angenehmer Lautstärke. Hinterer Lüfter der über den CPU_Luefter Stecker angeschlossen ist (weiter reicht das Kabel nicht), dreht halt nur auf 350rpm, weil mein 3900X leider nicht beim Zocken auf über 54°C geht und im Office Betrieb aber immer wieder Spikes auf 63°C hat. Blödes Ryzen Boost Verhalten bzw. Auslesen der Temp


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2020)

Minimalleistung müsste für niedrigste mögliche Drehzahl stehen; heißt, dass der Lüfter bei niedrigerem Pwmsignal nicht einfach ausgeht, sondern seine Minimalleistung hält.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. April 2020)

Was genau bedeutet die Anfagnstemperatur im Diagramm? No na weiß ich dass ab da das Diagramm beginnt, aber was ist mit den Temperaturen davor und danach? In meiner Logik erstelle ich einfach einer Kurve für den Bereich, den ich will und für den Bereich vor bzw. nach der Kurve nimmt er einfach die Vorgabe aus dem Diagramm zum t = 0 bzw. zum Endzeitpunkt des Diagramms (bzw. eigentlich der Kurve)
Und was genau hat es dann mit der "Start" Linie in der Kurve auf sich, die ich nur mit der Maus verschieben kann, aber gefühlt keinen Einfluss auf irgendeine Variable hat?

Und warum kann ich beim Reglerausgang mehr als 100% angeben?


----------



## Grestorn (25. April 2020)

Mit der Startlinie kannst Du definieren, dass der Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur beginnt zu laufen - so lange sie darunter liegt, startet er nicht. 

ABER: Beim Abkühlen wird er erst mal weiter laufen (auch unterhalb der Startlinie) und weiter kühlen, entsprechend der Kurve links von der Startlinie. 

Die Minimalleistung liegt aber immer an, egal von der Regelkurve. Wenn Du den Lüfter also nie ganz abschalten willst, stellst Du eine Minimalleistung ein. Dann macht aber auch die Startlinie keinen Sinn mehr. Wenn der Lüfter auch ganz stehen bleiben soll, stellst Du die Minimalleistung auf 0.

Die Maximalleistung wird immer auf 100% gekappt werden. Dass man auch auf mehr als 100% konfigurieren kann macht es nur einfacher, die Kurve wie gewünscht definieren zu können.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. April 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Mit der Startlinie kannst Du definieren, dass der Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur beginnt zu laufen - so lange sie darunter liegt, startet er nicht.
> 
> ABER: Beim Abkühlen wird er erst mal weiter laufen (auch unterhalb der Startlinie) und weiter kühlen, entsprechend der Kurve links von der Startlinie.
> 
> ...



Ok danke. Dann kenn ich mich jetzt aus.

Edit: 





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> P14 (analog, aber die Aerodynamik bleibt ja gleich) gab es in 01/20, P12 PWM folgt, wie erwähnt nächsten Freitag (Digital-Abonnenten) bzw. übernächsten Mittwoch (offenen-Kiosk-Sucher)
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luft...Specials/Vier-140-mm-Luefter-im-Test-1339336/




Hab mir den Artikel schnell geholt für 0.99€ - danke für Link daher! Glaube, es werden die P14, da Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis Top ist und die Vorderseite der Radiatoren schon mit Noctua bestückt sind. Da reicht es für die Hinterseite auch, wenns die preiswerten Lüfter übernehmen.

Edit: ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, Bestellung ist mal getätigt. Morgen bzw. am Dienstag kommen dann:

- 3 von ARCTIC P12 PWM PST CO für den 360er Radiator in der Netzteilkammer
- ARCTIC P14 PWM PST Value Pack (5 Stück)
- KabelDirekt - PWM Lüfter auf 3X PWM Lüfter Verteilerkabel
- Noctua NA-SEC1 chromax.black, 3-Pin/4-Pin Verlängerungskabel (30cm, Schwarz)
- KabelDirekt - 4-Pin Molex Verlängerungskabel 60 cm 

Dann kann ich endlich die Lüftersteuerung anders hinlegen. Glaube nur, dass es sich auf der Rückseite vom Gehäuse angeklebt bzw. angeschraubt nicht ausgeht, weil die Kabel zu sehr wegstehen, es schaut nicht so aus als würd sich das ausgehen - wird whs einfach in die Netzteilkammer hingelegt, dann ist alles versteckt.

Das doppelseitige "Klebeband" ist auch schon angekommen, kann dann also den neuen Lüfter vorne abkleben. Danke für den Tipp!

Geplant ist wie vorher mal geschrieben: 

- 360er Radi unten wird auf Push-/Pull konfiguration umgestellt, wegen Lautstärke muss ich dann noch schauen. An sich ist meine jetzige Lüfterkurve ganz gut, vielleicht sollen sie die einfach übernehmen.
- Die jetzigen 2 SilentWings3 140 werden entfernt, einer wird den Venturi-HF14, welcher Hinten montiert ist, ersetzen
- Front Radiator wird auch auf Push-/Pull Konfiguration umgestellt. Leider ist der unterste Slot vom Radiator durch nen Schlauch blockiert, das werd ich ein anderes mal machen, wenn ich dann sowieso die Verschlauchung ändere/anpasse.


Edit 2: ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

120mm Lüfter sind heute angekommen. Musste feststellen, dass beim Radiator ganz rechts der Lüfterplatz ebenfalls durch den Schlauch blockiert werden - das wird dann im Sommer eine größere Umbauarbeit also. 

Außerdem musste ich feststellen, dass ich nicht mehr viele lange Schrauben hatte - hab jetzt die hintere Reihe hinten mit nur je 2x 30mm Schrauben reingegeben. An sich kann ich für den XSPC Radiator eh welche nachbestellen - ist nur die Frage was ich dann mit dem Nemesis GTS 420 X-Flow Radiator mache, weil dessen Schrauben sind ne Spur zu groß um die beim XSPC Radiator verwendne zu können - heißt aber im Umkehrschluss, dass die Schrauben vom XSPC Radiator zu klein sein werden, um die auch beim Nemesis Radiator verwendne zu können - und hab auch nicht wirklich wo gesehen, wo ich die nachbestellen kann.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Mai 2020)

Gibt es irgendwo eigentlich verständliche Seiten wo man nachsehen kann welche Mainboards auf Wasserkühlung umgestellt werden können? Ich plane aktuell grad meinen neuen Rechner und da sollte eigentlich so viel wie möglich auf Wasser gehen... Aber sich ein Mainboard aussuchen und dann Kühler suchen ist je ne extrem mühsame Sache...
Und GPU´s die den Kühler bereits on board haben gibts wohl nach wie vor nicht, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Hersteller die solche Kühler produzieren kann man an der Hand abzählen und so kenne ich im Grunde nur EK.

Alle anderen stellen da nichts mehr her, da im Normalfall Chipsatz und Spannungswandler nicht mehr zwingend mit Wasser gekühlt werden müssen. An Kühler wird immer nur was hergestellt wenn auch die Nachfrage dazu besteht, sonst wird es sogar im Bereich der Grafikkarten mau.

Aus diesem Grund kannst du im Grunde nur die EK Seite besuchen und schauen für welche Mainboards dazu Monoblock Kühler zu kaufen gibt und dich dann dazu bezogen zum Mainboard entscheiden. 
Monoblocks - Motherboard Blocks - Water Blocks  &#8211; EK Webshop

Natürlich gibt es auch Universal Kühler zu kaufen, aber oft müssen diese nochmal selbst nach bearbeitet werden. Nachteil von Monoblock Kühler ist noch das falls sich das Mainboard ändert solch ein Kühler mit einem neuen Mainboard nicht mit übernommen werden kann. Ist dann wie bei Grafikkarten die speziell für das jeweilige Modell produziert wurden.

Natürlich gibt es vereinzelt auch von Asus und Gigabyte Mainboards die von Werk aus bereits zumindest die Kühler der Spannungswandler mit Wasser mit verbaut haben. Aber solche Mainboard fallen nicht günstig aus.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Mai 2020)

Anfitec hat paar Sets für ausgewählte Mainboards und plant noch für weitere.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und GPU´s die den Kühler bereits on board haben gibts wohl nach wie vor nicht, oder?


Aquacomputer verkauft selbst umgerüstete Karten. Dazu gibt es z.B. Gigabyte Waterforce, MSI SeaHawk und EVGA HydroCooper. Meist aber zu deutlich überhöhten Preise gegenüber einem privaten Umbau.


----------



## Shoggy (1. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aquacomputer verkauft selbst umgerüstete Karten.



Das bieten wir schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr an.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2020)

Ups. Die anderen Marken hatte ich noch gegoogelt ob es da aktuelle Modelle gibt, genau bei euch war ich mir sicher  .


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Mai 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eigentlich verständliche Seiten wo man nachsehen kann welche Mainboards auf Wasserkühlung umgestellt werden können? Ich plane aktuell grad meinen neuen Rechner und da sollte eigentlich so viel wie möglich auf Wasser gehen... Aber sich ein Mainboard aussuchen und dann Kühler suchen ist je ne extrem mühsame Sache...
> Und GPU´s die den Kühler bereits on board haben gibts wohl nach wie vor nicht, oder?



Geht ohne Probleme bei 99% der Boards.

UPC001 bis UPC003: Universal

An meinem Beispiel: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gs-7787-picture966290-dsc03021-angepasst.html

Es sind auch keine nachträglichen Anpassungen durch Werkzeuge (Bohrer, Blechschere, Körner, Gewindeschneider) nötig. Richtiges Modell auswählen, Auspacken, Einbauen, fertig.

Schablonen gibt es hier: http://anfi-tec.de/UPCskizze.pdf

Oder du demontierst den vorhandenen VRM Kühler auf dem Mainboard und misst die Fläche aus, die abgedeckt werden muss und bestellst dann das passende Modell. So bin ich vorgegangen.

PCGH hat gerade erst einen 3900X (1,125V und 4,1GHz) auf einem Asrock B450M Pro4 unter Prime 95 v29.8 36K FFTs mit so einem angepassten VRM Kühler getestet. Halbe Stunde Aufheizphase, dann 5 min Messung.

Fazit: Die Mosfets bekommen selbst auf so einem Einsteigerboard beim Primeln Frostbeulen. Ich kann diese universellen Kühler selber auch nur empfehlen.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wass...ials/Praxis-Mainboard-Wasserkuehlung-1347336/


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Mai 2020)

Kurzes Update:

Die Schläuche blockieren im Seitenradiator den letzten Lüfterplatz hinterbei ganz rechts, andere Schläuche blockieren den letzten Lüfterplatz im Frontradiator ganz vorne. Es wurden jetzt trotzdem einmal verbaut:

2x ARCTIC P12 PWM PST CO im Seitenradiator
4x ARCTIC P14 PWM PST Frontradiator - 2 vorne (statt den SilentWings3) und 2 hinten. Ein SilentWing3 wurde im Gehäuse Hinten montiert, der Fractal Venturi HF-14 wurde rausgehauen

Ergebnis: Wasser befindet sich jetzt während dem Zocken auf 34 Grad anstatt 36/37 Grad und das bei leicht leiseren Einstellungen. Raumtemperatur is ca. 23 Grad.


Eine große Schwachstelle war der Gehäuselüfter hinten, da der Venturi 1) 3-polig war und 2) zu wenig Ansaugkraft hatte. Dadurch hat sich generell die Luft etwas gestaut, wie ich erfolgreich testen konnte - der SilentWing3 hinten läuft insgesamt ruhiger, er kann sich schneller als der Venturi bewegen, ohne dass ich es höre. Abgesehen davon, dass es die besten Gehäuselüfter sind. 

Ein Manko was die Arctic auf jedenfall sind, ist, dass sie weniger "flexibel" sind, das Plastik ist ne Spur härter. Während der Noctua (und die anderen Lüfter) minimal nachgeben, was hilfreich ist, wenn die Löcher nicht 1A perfekt übereinander sind. Da bei meinem Frontradiator die Löcher nicht PERFEKT übereinander sind und das Gehäuse am Gitter noch einmal nen 0.1mm Erhöhung hat, habe ich beim mittleren Lüfter nur die 2 oberen Schrauben reinbekommen und schon das war extrem anstrengend. Die Schrauben sind eine Spur zu kurz (und ja, es sind die vorgesehenen Schrauben für den Radiator^^) für mein Gehäuse. 

Der unterste Lüfter beim Frontradiator (wo sowieso nur die obere Schraube links gepasst hätte, wenn überhaupt - da der Frontradiator minimal schief ist), habe ich das "empfohlene" doppelseitige Klebeband genommen und so den untersten Lüfter komplett angeklebt. Funktioniert jedenfalls bis jetzt xD 
Danke für den Tipp an ICARUS wenn ich mich nicht täusche! 

Ich könnte mit den Temperaturen sicher noch etwas höher gehen um noch einmal eine Spur leiser zu werden - er ist aber leise genug, dass das Spiel den PC übertönt (sprich er ist schon so sehr leise^^). Ich freue mich jetzt schon nicht (und irgendwie schon), wenn ich den ganzen PC dann in 1-2 Monaten komplett auseinander nehme, um alle Schläuche zu optimieren und auch etwas mehr fürs Kabelmanagment zu machen.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Mai 2020)

Gibts eigentlich Übergangsstücke wo ich von nem Rohr auf Schlauch gehen kann?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Mai 2020)

Es gibt Anschlüsse mit jeweils einem Innengewinde auf jeder Seite, wo man eben auf jede Seite ein Fitting reinschrauben kann. Das gibt es auch als Gehäusedurchführung, falls du im sichtbaren Bereich Rohr und im unsichtbaren Schlauch verwenden willst.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Mai 2020)

Genau.. ich will am Mainbaord selber fixxe Rohre, quer durch Gehäuse auch Rohre, aber dann kommt irgendwann auch ein Übergang nach draussen oder durch bewegliche Stellen da würde ich dann Schlauch verwenden. Also alles was fest ist mir Rohr, und dort wo mal was bewegt quasi als Gelenk Schlauch, und dann wieder mit Rohr weiter.. also muss ich ein Stück suchen das einfach ein Gewinde hat und dort dann umgekehrt eine Schlauchschelle dran?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Mai 2020)

Ja, das wären dann solche Teile: Anschlüsse & Verbinder mit Typ: Schottverschraubung, Anschlüsse female: G1/4" Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> 
> Die Schläuche blockieren im Seitenradiator den letzten Lüfterplatz hinterbei ganz rechts, andere Schläuche blockieren den letzten Lüfterplatz im Frontradiator ganz vorne. Es wurden jetzt trotzdem einmal verbaut:
> 
> ...



Es mögen die vorgesehenen Schrauben für den Radiator gewesen sein, aber waren es auch die passenden für 2 mm dickere Arctic P14?


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es mögen die vorgesehenen Schrauben für den Radiator gewesen sein, aber waren es auch die passenden für 2 mm dickere Arctic P14?



Dicker im Sinne von, ne Spur länger oder?^^


Ähm nein waren es nicht, die P14 haben aber auch nur die kurzen Schrauben mitgeschickt bekommen. Der Radiator hat keine anderen langen Schrauben.


----------



## blautemple (4. Mai 2020)

Die P14 sind 27 anstatt 25mm Dick/Hoch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die P14 sind 27 anstatt 25mm Dick/Hoch
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ah ups. Ja nein, der Radiator hat keine 2mm längeren Schrauben gehabt - es geht sich aber auch so locker aus, wenn kein Metall dazwischen ist und ansonsten halt nur mit richtigen Anpressdruck und perfekt übereinanderliegenden Löchern^^


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Mai 2020)

Kann man für Gewinde der Anschlüsse einfach 1/4" Gewinderscheider kaufen und dann bekommt man entsprechende Gewinde für Anschlüsse in Plexiglas?
Und wenn man Plexiglas kleben will, welche Keber muss ich nehmen damit diese bei warmen Wasser nicht irgendwie ausflocken und dann das System blockieren? Ich will mir nen eigenen AGB basteln....


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Mai 2020)

Verwenden hier alle nur klare Flüssigkeiten oder gibts auch jemanden mit Farbe im Kreislauf? Ich weiß ja, dass Pastell Farben nur für Showcases ist, aber wie schauts mit färbigen Wasser von DP Ultra aus? Und sollte man dann einen Filter einbauen?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Mai 2020)

Die farbigen Varianten von  DP Ultra Flocken nicht aus. Filter brauchst Du deswegen nicht, eher um andere Verunreinigungen auszufiltern.

Ich habe keine Filter verbaut. Ich würde mir da jetzt keine so großen Sorgen machen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2020)

Filter schadet nicht, in meinem Fall hatte ich die Röhren nach dem bearbeiten gut durchgespült und trotzdem hatte ich später doch ein klein wenig im Filter was finden können. Auch kann es gut sein wenn neue Radiatoren verbaut werden da ja nicht sicher gestellt werden kann das beim durchspülen doch alles raus kommt. 

Aber es ist schon richtig, zwingend ist so ein Filter nicht und daher habe ich bei mir auch eines verbaut was ich im Loop mit integrieren konnte und Optisch sogar was her macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Filter sitzt auch vor meinen Kühler zwischen Pumpe und Grafikkarte.

Habe 3 Jahre lang DP-Ultra in gelb verwendet und es hat weder was geflockt, noch hat es mir was eingefärbt.
In dieser Zeit hat sich auch nichts zugesetzt, daher kann ich DP-Ultra auch sehr empfehlen. Habe mich jetzt aber auch für transparentes DP-Ultra als Flüssigkeit entschieden, da meine RGBs so besser alles in gewünschter Farbe ausleuchten können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnaxeX (4. Mai 2020)

Danke an euch beiden. Ich weis noch nicht so ganz ob ich Farbe auch wirklich benutzen mag und welche - an sich tendiere ich zu einem Rot, wenn ich dann LED Strips im Gehäuse auch Verläge, würd ich die dann farblich irgendwie dazu abstimmen. 

Andererseits steht das Gehäuse auch unten am Boden, Fenster weg vom Schreibtisch. Allerdings hätte es doch einen ganz netten Touch vielleicht wenn ich dann zufrieden ins Gehäuse mal schaue.


----------



## blautemple (4. Mai 2020)

Bei farbiger Flüssigkeit würde ich höchstens weiße Beleuchtung verbauen. Alles andere wird sich extrem beißen, oder die Farbe der Flüssigkeit ist schlicht nicht sichtbar.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2020)

Hatte früher gelbe Flüssigkeit und die  Farbe wurde durch die LEDs beeinflusst.
So ergab z.B. gelb und blau ein grünes Leuchten der Röhren und der Kühlflüssigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die richtige Farbe darstellen zu können musste ich in der Tat weiße Beleuchtung nutzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesen zwei Bilder handelt es sich um meinen ersten Versuch auf Hardtube im letztem Jahr.
Die oben eingestellten Bilder sind aber von meinem aktuellem System was ich dieses Jahr erneut umgebaut habe.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Mai 2020)

Weiße LEDs find ich eh extrem schick, danke für euren Input! Per se tendiere ich derzeit zu Rot bei der Flüssigkeit, passt auch zum  all-AMD Build xD


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Weiße LEDs find ich eh extrem schick, danke für euren Input! Per se tendiere ich derzeit zu Rot bei der Flüssigkeit, passt auch zum  all-AMD Build xD


Ich kann dir auch mal ein Bild von meinem Sys machen, ich habe Weiße LED und Rotes DP-Ultra.
Allerdings Soft-Tubes und aktuell nur CPU im Loop hängen ^^


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch mal ein Bild von meinem Sys machen, ich habe Weiße LED und Rotes DP-Ultra.
> Allerdings Soft-Tubes und aktuell nur CPU im Loop hängen ^^



Das wird mir zur Vorstellung reichen, ich hab ja auch nur Soft Tubes und halt noch die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden. Vielen Dank! 

Werde heut noch den Support von Thermaltake explizit anschreiben wegen der Radiatorhalterung. 

Weis jemand von euch ob beim thermaltake Core X71 Riserkabel mit 200mm reichen oder sollten es eher 300mm sein?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Mai 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann man für Gewinde der Anschlüsse einfach 1/4" Gewinderscheider kaufen und dann bekommt man entsprechende Gewinde für Anschlüsse in Plexiglas?
> Und wenn man Plexiglas kleben will, welche Keber muss ich nehmen damit diese bei warmen Wasser nicht irgendwie ausflocken und dann das System blockieren? Ich will mir nen eigenen AGB basteln....



Metall-Gewindeschneider funktionieren in Plexiglas. Die Verträglichkeit von Schneidölen ist aber meist schlecht dokumentiert. Man sollte allgemein sehr vorsichtig vorgehen, mit genug Fleisch drum herum planen und mehr als einen Rohling bereit halten. Materialstärken unter 5 mm, bei fehlender Übung 1 cm oder gar extrudiertes Plexi würde ich gar nicht erst versuchen. Dann lieber durchbohren und eine Schottverschraubung einsetzen.

Kleber kann man die normalen Plexi-Kleber nehmen, die härten praktisch zu einem soliden Stück Kunststoff aus.


----------



## DOcean (5. Mai 2020)

ACRIFIX 1S 0116 (100 G) TUBE

das ist der Kleber vom "Hersteller" von Plexiglas... da steht sogar für Aquarienbau


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Das wird mir zur Vorstellung reichen, ich hab ja auch nur Soft Tubes und halt noch die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden. Vielen Dank!


Ich poste dann heute Abend hier eins rein


----------



## blautemple (5. Mai 2020)

Ich nutze auch rotes Double Protect Ultra mit Mayherms Ultra Clear Schläuchen. Da kann ich nachher auch schnell ein Foto posten, allerdings habe ich intern nur CPU, GPU Block und die Pumpen AGB Kombi verbaut. Der Radiator, in Form eines Mo-Ra 420 steht extern. Es ist also dementsprechend recht leer im Gehäuse


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich poste dann heute Abend hier eins rein





blautemple schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch rotes Double Protect Ultra mit Mayherms Ultra Clear Schläuchen. Da kann ich nachher auch schnell ein Foto posten, allerdings habe ich intern nur CPU, GPU Block und die Pumpen AGB Kombi verbaut. Der Radiator, in Form eines Mo-Ra 420 steht extern. Es ist also dementsprechend recht leer im Gehäuse



Danke an euch beide, ich bin über jeglichen Input erfreut!


----------



## blautemple (5. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Danke an euch beide, ich bin über jeglichen Input erfreut!



So, hier ist das versprochene Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, hier ist das versprochene Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, das schaut schon sehr gut aus. Ich hab zwar ne angefangene DP Ultra clear vom ersten Build, aber ich werde mir das Rot bestellen. Dann hab ich meine Wunsch-WaKü zusammen. Mit weißen LEDs schaut das dann sicherlich gut aus.

Edit: Wie heißt die Halterung von der Pumpe? Ich find da auf Caseking.de nichts auf die schnelle. Das könnte ich für meinen Build ja eigentlich auch besorgen, dann schaut es sauberer aus...!

Edit 2: Ok, doch: EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Pumpenhalterung (140mm Luefter) &#8230;
Die dürfte ja für meine D5 Next passen oder nicht?


----------



## blautemple (5. Mai 2020)

Für die D5 Next gibt es was direkt von Aquacomputer: Aqua Computer Webshop -  D5 Luefterhalterung 140 mm 41125 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Für die D5 Next gibt es was direkt von Aquacomputer: Aqua Computer Webshop -  D5 Luefterhalterung 140 mm 41125
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ok danke, perfekt


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Danke an euch beide, ich bin über jeglichen Input erfreut!



Habs verballert, hab mir gestern spontan noch ein Auto angeschaut... 
Heute aber!


----------



## SnaxeX (6. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Habs verballert, hab mir gestern spontan noch ein Auto angeschaut...
> Heute aber!



Hat sich das Anschauen wenigstens gelohnt?


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Hat sich das Anschauen wenigstens gelohnt?


Manchmal bekommt man auch gar nichts hin 
Ich stelle mir nen Wecker, dann klappts heute 

Ja, schöner Wagen 
Civic FN1 3-Türer, die Tage dann mal ne Probefahrt (sobald ich mal an Kurzzeitkennzeichen komme)  Ist zur Zeit echt stressig, die ganze Zulassungsstellen haben nichts frei


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Manchmal bekommt man auch gar nichts hin
> Ich stelle mir nen Wecker, dann klappts heute
> 
> Ja, schöner Wagen
> Civic FN1 3-Türer, die Tage dann mal ne Probefahrt (sobald ich mal an Kurzzeitkennzeichen komme)  Ist zur Zeit echt stressig, die ganze Zulassungsstellen haben nichts frei



Haha kein Problem. Dann hat es sich ja immerhin gelohnt 

Ich hab eh noch keinen Stress, weil solange ich nicht zu dem "Ersatzteil" von dem Gehäuse komme, kann ich sowieso erst recht nicht starten. Man kann es sich sicherlich hier und da fräßen lassen, nur muss man dann erst eine Skizze bei ner Firma einschicken, weil ich mehr als 10 Ausparungen brauche^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mal schnell 2 Bilder mit meinem Handy gemacht ^^


----------



## blautemple (7. Mai 2020)

Wieso ist da kein Fullcover Block auf der GPU?


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wieso ist da kein Fullcover Block auf der GPU?



Weil mir erst keiner so richtig gefallen hat 
Das war bzw. ist aber der Plan, mir fehlt grade einfach die Motivation dazu, rumzubasteln.
Bis CP2077 rauskommt, muss da aber einer drauf sein, sonst hebt das Ding ja ab


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Weil mir erst keiner so richtig gefallen hat
> Das war bzw. ist aber der Plan, mir fehlt grade einfach die Motivation dazu, rumzubasteln.
> Bis CP2077 rauskommt, muss da aber einer drauf sein, sonst hebt das Ding ja ab



Ich hab's mit dem Ref.-Kühler ein ganzes WE aushalten müssen weil der Block auf sich warten hat lassen.
Mir klingeln immer noch die Ohren, dabei ist das schon zwei Monate her.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Mai 2020)

Denk erstmal an die armen Leute, die die ganze Zeit mit der Turbine leben müssen. Und dann am besten noch auf der Cpu den Boxedkühler verwenden.
Andererseits, die sind es nicht anders gewohnt und kennen nicht das Gefühl von absoluter Stille, während man gerade 1kW verheizt und das die Grafikkarte(n) trotzdem kalt lässt


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Mai 2020)

Ach mit bissle UV und Headset geht das schon


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Mai 2020)

Ich musste bei der 1080ti FTW3 das Powerlimit auf ~170W reduzieren und die Lüfterkurve anpassen, dass die Gpu trotzdem über 70°C heiß wurde. Bei den beiden 2080ti´s......sagen wir es mal so, Ausgabelautstärke hat noch etwas geholfen, aber ich war trotzdem froh, als ich nach einem Monat endlich die Wasserblöcke hatte. Mit dem unlimited Bios unter Luft war erst recht Ende, da war immer nur eine Karte drin und es war dennoch ne Qual. Über 300W mit Luft geht einfach nicht akzeptabel leise. Und jetzt sind die ungedrosselten, aber sehr gut eingepackt und entkoppelten DDCs das lauteste, solange die HDDs schlafen. Irgendwo darunter liegt noch der Coil Whine bei >400W/Karte.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt, danke. Glaube auch, dass es das Rot wird, schaut richtig gut aus! 

Support hat sich mal soweit gemeldet, dass sie den an sich nich verkafuen, aber ich soll mal den CUSTOM Support anschrreiben, wenn ich dem vorheriugen Support Typen aus dem Forum meine E-Mail und Namen gebe, schaut er auch, dass meine Anfrage nicht in der Versendung endet. Im Forum so kann er mir aber nicht direkt helfen. Ich freu mich ja jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind drauf, das Basteln ist für mich doch das Schönste. Wobei ich immer wieder Angst hab, dass ich was kaputt mach xD


----------



## ursmii (8. Mai 2020)

ich habe mit der suche nichts gefunden und wollte keinen separaten fred aufmachen; hier also meine frage:

wie ist die *steckerbelegung des barrow flow indicator (SLF-V3)*.
ist diese aquaero kompatibel? (pin1 GND, pin2 5V, pin3 Tacho)

danke!


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Mai 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> ich habe mit der suche nichts gefunden und wollte keinen separaten fred aufmachen; hier also meine frage:
> 
> wie ist die *steckerbelegung des barrow flow indicator (SLF-V3)*.
> ist diese aquaero kompatibel? (pin1 GND, pin2 5V, pin3 Tacho)
> ...



Meines Wissens sollte das funktionieren. 
Allerdings wirst aus dem Teil vermutlich kaum brauchbare Werte rausbekommen. 
Diese "günstigen" Flow-Meter haben meist einen Sweetspot in dem der ausgegebene Wert passt und weichen dann nach unten/oben ziemlich ab. 
Zudem müsstest du wissen wieviele RPM/Liter ausgegeben werden um in der AS dann damit arbeiten zu können.


----------



## ursmii (9. Mai 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sollte das funktionieren.
> Allerdings wirst aus dem Teil vermutlich kaum brauchbare Werte rausbekommen.



danke für die info.
genaue werte will ich nicht, dafür steure ich die fans via temperatur.
aber ich möchte _pumpt's oder pumpt's nicht_ und dafür sollte er reichen.


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Mai 2020)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Muss der Outlet von der Pumpe immer zu einem Radiator/Bauteil führen, der sich unterhalb der Pumpe befindet oder darf es auch raufgehen? Ich hab ja eine D5 Next mit einer Aquailis, die draufsteckt direkt, sprich die AGB - Pumpe Vorgabe habe ich "erfüllt". Ist nur die Frage, ob ich beim Befüllen vom Loop nicht Probleme haben werde, wenn die Pumpe das Wasser gleich rauf zur GPU transportieren muss...dann fließt ja das Wasser am Anfang zurück, wenn ich sie kurz ausschalte, um den AGB neu zu befüllen.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, die Pumpe eingeschaltet zu lassen und im Gleichschritt das AGB zu befüllen, so wie ich das Stellenweise das letzte mal gemacht habe.

Vom Support von Thermaltake habe ich mal die Meldung bekommen, dass sie es sich anschauen werden. Bin gespannt, ob die eine weitere Radiatorhalterung für mich klar machen können...


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Das kann natürlich auch hochgehen, kein Problem. Es läuft allerdings oft was zurück, wenn man die Pumpe ausschaltet, bei kleinen Agbs kann das ein Problem darstellen, weil der Agb direkt wieder fast voll ist. Da muss man dann zum Teil etwas riskant an die Sache rangehen und den Agb komplett leer laufen lassen, um weiter zu kommen. Das ist aber so ziemlich die einzige Sache, bei der ein großer Agb hilfreich ist.


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Mai 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich auch hochgehen, kein Problem. Es läuft allerdings oft was zurück, wenn man die Pumpe ausschaltet, bei kleinen Agbs kann das ein Problem darstellen, weil der Agb direkt wieder fast voll ist. Da muss man dann zum Teil etwas riskant an die Sache rangehen und den Agb komplett leer laufen lassen, um weiter zu kommen. Das ist aber so ziemlich die einzige Sache, bei der ein großer Agb hilfreich ist.



Gut, hab ja eh einen etwas größeren AGB. So hoch dürfte der Höhenunterscheid dann letztendlich eh nicht ausfallen, weil ich die Pumpe ja direkt auf dem Front-Radiator installiern werde und nicht auf dem Hauptkammerboden. Da dürfte das alles etwas leichter dann gehen. Mal schauen - aber danke fürs Bescheid geben!


----------



## v3nom (10. Mai 2020)

Völlig egal das es am Auslass wieder hoch geht, da fließt auch nix zurück. -> kann man machen!
Wichtig ist:
- Kreislauf entlüften
- Pumpe unter den AGB
- Einlass im AGB muss unter Wasser sein (Einlass unten oder von oben mit einem "Steigrohr").


----------



## NiXoN (10. Mai 2020)

ich habe bei meinem Radiator unterm Deckel eine G1/4 Entlüftungsschraube und diese habe ich mit einem Kugelhahn versehen. Jetzt ist es einfach so, dass ich zum Befüllen manchmal auch einfach dort oben einen Schlauch dran mache und das System quasi von oben befülle. Dabei ist der AGB geschlossen und Du hättest das Problem nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegeben nicht die schönste Sache, aber wirklich praktisch. Ist noch ein drehbarer Bogen dran und ein Stopfen und wenn er nicht benötigt wird dreh ich ihn einfach auf horizontal, dann sieht man das Konstrukt von vorn nicht.
Da natürlich nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat hinten am Case so nach außen zu gehen könnte man das mit einem kurzem Schlauchstück umgehen, den man danach wieder entfernt (dank Kugelhahn kein Problem).
So kann man das komplette System befüllen und die Luft entweicht direkt nach oben.


----------



## v3nom (10. Mai 2020)

Nette Idee, aber dann würde ich behaupten das deine Pumpe zu schwach ist, wenn die Luft es nicht bis in den AGB schafft


----------



## NiXoN (10. Mai 2020)

v3nom schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber dann würde ich behaupten das deine Pumpe zu schwach ist, wenn die Luft es nicht bis in den AGB schafft



wenn Du mich meinst, ich habe 2x D5. Ich mach das ja nicht immer so, aber ist halt eine weitere Möglichkeit.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

Habe das früher auch so ähnlich gemacht, weil ich von oben am oberen Radiator noch ein Anschluss habe was normalerweise mit einer Verschlussschraube verschlossen ist. Dann habe ich ein größeren bereich im Loop damit bereits ohne laufende Pumpe befüllen können. Mit offenem Deckel des AGB ist sogar mein AGB voll gelaufen. Durfte dann nicht zu viel einfüllen da sonst mein AGB übergelaufen wäre. Aber sobald die Verschlussschraube wieder drin war konnte ich ganz normal auffüllen.

Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich eine Röhre von ganz unten direkt nach der Pumpe nach ganz oben zum Radiator und die Pumpe hat sich etwas schwer getan diese 46cm hoch zu kommen. Sobald diese Hürde überwunden war ließ sich der Rest problemlos befüllen.

Mit meinem letzten Loop habe ich aber komplett alles anders aufgebaut und nun geht es von der Pumpe direkt zur Grafikkarte und meine Pumpe hat nun gar keine Probleme mehr mit dem befüllen des Loops. Beim befüllen über dem AGB läuft jetzt auch ein Großteil des Loops ohne laufende Pumpe bereits voll.


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ....
> Civic FN1 3-Türer, die Tage dann mal ne Probefahrt (sobald ich mal an Kurzzeitkennzeichen komme)  Ist zur Zeit echt stressig, die ganze Zulassungsstellen haben nichts frei



O-topic: Aaah noch ein Civic Fahrer... langsam nimmt es überhand.. DARPA!


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Mai 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> O-topic: Aaah noch ein Civic Fahrer... langsam nimmt es überhand.. DARPA!


Noch nicht 
Am Mittwoch Termin auf der Zulassungsstelle für Kurzzeitkennzeichen, dann Probefahrt, und dann muss man sich auch noch mit dem Preis einig werden, wenn die Probefahrt zufriedenstellend ist 

Aktuell bin ich noch Ford-Puma-Fahrer  also der alte


----------



## DARPA (11. Mai 2020)

FN1 hatte ich sogar mal als daily. Geiles UFO


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Mai 2020)

Ich werd das Ding einfach wie vorher befüllen, einfach uber AGB.

Thermaltake Support hat sich gemeldet, werde jetzt an nen Support Bereich aus meiner eigentlichen Region weitergeleitet(?), mal schauen.


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Mai 2020)

So, nach ein paar Wochen Abstinenz in dieser Runde brauch ich mal eure Meinung. Habe aus Langeweile ein Auge auf das Phanteks 719 als Ersatz für mein Primo geworfen, kann aber irgendwie keinen echten Mehrwert erkennen. Im Gegenteil, ich müsste alle Lüfter und Radiatoren neu kaufen (da 120er mehrheitlich darin zu verwenden sind.) Am Primo könnte ich umbauten durchführen, um alles ein wenig effizienter zu machen, bei quasi Null Kosten. Das 719 inkl. Radiatoren, Lüftern und Beleuchtungsfirlefanz sind Rund 500eur...dafür könnte ich auch ne 2070 mit wakü Block erwerben und hätte ein echtes Upgrade... Meinungen?


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Mai 2020)

Eine 2070 als Waküler mit ner 980ti? Ist doch etwas wenig Leistung(saufnahme).
An sich ist dein gemoddetes Primo ja schön wie es ist, aber Griff zu was Neuem ist immer ein Grund zum Geld ausgeben. Was ich beim 719 etwas problematisch finde, ist das meiner Meinung nach etwas hoch liegende Mainboard, weil man unbedingt noch die Möglichkeit für ein ITX-Zweitsystem hinzufügen wollte. Ohne ist das optisch aber nicht so toll, wobei man aber auch genug Fläche für ein internes Display bekommt...


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Mai 2020)

Support braucht ne Weile und mittlerweile hängt alles nur an dieser blöden Halterung. 

Mittlerweile bin ich draufgekommen, dass der 2 Radiator an der Seite fast gar nicht machbar ist theoretisch, weil ja der untere Anschluss vom Front Radiator im Weg sein könnte, hab jetzt mit dem Maßband abgemessen, das dürfte sich genau auf den mm ausgehen. Muss da heute am Nachmittag noch einmal ran und alles abmessen.
Bin mittlerweile am Überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach mal schon die WaKÜ besorge und liegend in der Netzteilkammer verbaue. Bohrungen sind dort ja auch vorhanden (bzw wenn der Radiator liegt dürft das eh egal sein solange man ihn nicht bewegt?) und ich kann es dann Umbauen wenn ich die andere Halterung da ist. Theoretisch kann ich die Schläuche im Zweifle ne Spur länger schneiden, sodass ich die WaKü eventuell dann nicht mal leeren müsst.

Und selbst wenn, dann müsst ich maximal 1-2 Schläuche etwas Kürzen, wäre aber ansonsten schon fertig mit der Verschlauchung. 

Plan A:
An sich müsst ich dann die Doppel Bestückung des Radiators auf der linken Seite aufgeben, wenn ich den neuen Radiator genau passend auf die Löcher montieren mag. 

Plan B:
Ansonsten könnt ich den neuen Radiator am Boden liegend etwas nach rechts verschieben, Sodass die letzten 15% vom neuen Radiator dann nicht direkt Frischluft bekommen, weil das Gehäuse direkt davor ist. 

Plan C: ich stelle den neuen Radiator seitlich rechts auf. Einerseits wird er dann durch die Lüfter auf beiden Seiten gehalten und andererseits könnt ich nach irgendwelchen Abstandshalter-Ersatz Auschau halten und quasi ein Plateau bauen, das den Radiator auf die passende Höhe vom Seitenteil hebt. Ich mein, das sind nur 1-2cm, die ich da brauch, da macht&#8217;s jede Platte mit, wo ich Zeitungspapier drunter leg xD


Plan C wäre fast meine liebste Option, dann kriegt der Radiator auch die beste Frischluft. Ist halt mehr als Pfusch xD

Edit; was auch noch vielleicht geht, aber schau ich erst morgen am Nachmittag nach:

PLAN D: ich geh in die Vollen, gib die Doppelbestückung am Radiator Seite links runter und installier dann nen 360 Radiator am Boden und einen an der Seite rechts...
Da der Radiator Seite links Platz hat, müsste auch der rechts gehen. 

Der würde dann auch nur an der Seite stehen aber wo will der dann hinfallen? XD

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da war ich gestern am Abend etwas zu euphorisch. Liegend geht sich ein 360er Radiator nicht aus, der stößt gegen den Front Radiator. Ein 240er Radiator dürfte sich liegend der Länge nach locker ausgehen, mit der Seite wird es richtig knapp. Die dürften mit der Seite dann genau abschließen. Ist jetzt die Frage, wie viel mir ein 240er Radiator auch wirklich bringt und ob ich dann in der Netzteilkammer unten nicht ein allgemeines Luftproblem bekomme, weil die Radiatoren sich gegen seitig aufheizen, bin am Überlegen das mit dem liegenden Radiator fast wieder sein zu lassen. Wobei ich das theoretisch mit Alufolie abdichten könnt von der Seite und vorne einen Lüfter stehend hingeben könnt, der nach Hinten noch einmal durchbläst gscheit.

Lezttendlich reden wir hier über 2x360 Radiator mit Push-/Pull vs. 2x360er Radiator mit Push und 240er Radiator Push-/Pull. Wobei man bekanntlich sagt, nichts ist wichtiger als mehr Kühlfläche. 55€ wären das mehr...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ist jetzt auch noch der 240er Radiator geworden. Rote Kühlflüssigkeit ist auch gekauft worden sowie eine Halterung für die Pumpe an den Radiator. Bin schon gespannt, ob sich der Radiator unten ausgehen wird oder nicht, muss das am besten gleich am Anfang austesten - damit ichs zurück schicken kann, falls es doch nicht geht. Wird aber sicher ne Weile brauchen bis alles kommt, weil die Anschlüsse sind bei Caseking.de erst auf Zulauf und der Durchflusssensor soll morgen wieder erhältlich sein. 

Aber gut, das sind jetzt noch einmal 600 zusätzlich Kühlfläche, bin schon gespannt. Der Vorteil in der Netzteilkammer ist, dass ich dort die Lüfter noch einmal zusätzlich weniger höre, kann dann schön mit der Lüftersteuerung zuerst diese aufdrehen lassen, bevor der Rest beginnt schneller zu sein. Kreislauf wird dann generell umgebaut, letztendlich ist dann alles in Serienschaltung. Aber soweit ich das gelesen habe, macht das de facto keinen Unterschied ob jetzt GPU - Radiator - CPU oder GPU - CPU - Radiator. Beim R9 3900X gibts ganz andere "Probleme" als ob der jetzt das vorgewärmte Wasser kriegt oder nicht. Seh ich dann aber eh alles mit meinen Temperatursensoren wenn ich unglücklich bin, bezweifle es aber.


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Mai 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> FN1 hatte ich sogar mal als daily. Geiles UFO



Hab ihn gekauft


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Mai 2020)

Thermaltake Support hat sich gemeldet, es würde mich cirka 100€ an Versandkosten kosten...da kann ichs mir auch gebraucht auf Ebay oder dergleichen kaufen^^

Bestellung auf Caseking.de verspätet sich mittlerweile, das wird nix mehr vor dem Wochenende. Wird also erst nächste Woche beginnen, leider. Dann kann ich mir ja mal übers Wochenende überlegen, was ich da für ne Halterung zusammen schustern werde, um den Radiator auf ein Plataeu zu stellen. Freu mich schon auf das kleine Projekt und ob wirklich alles so hinhaut, wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir ja mal übers Wochenende überlegen, was ich da für ne Halterung zusammen schustern werde, um den Radiator auf ein Plateau zu stellen.


Ich weiß zwar absolut nicht, was du damit meinst, aber wären Shrouds ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar absolut nicht, was du damit meinst, aber wären Shrouds ne Möglichkeit?



Ich habe bei meinem Thermaltake Core X71 nur eine Lüfterhalterung für unten. Ich muss jetzt an der rechten Seite auch nen Radiator aber anbringen. Ich muss mir also selber etwas ausdenken, wie ich den Radiator an die Seite bringe bzw. muss ich den Raditor auch etwas in die Höhe bringen, da ja diese Einrastleiste davor ist. 

Wahrscheinlich werd ich mal auf der Unterseite vom Radiator und an den Lüftern doppelseitiges Klebeband, was etwas dicker ist, anbringen und dann schauen, wie der Luftzug ist. Die Lüfter werden dann an die Abdeckung angeklebt und die restliche Stabilisation sollte durch die Schläuche kommen (die zwei Seitenradiatoren werden direkt verbunden, damit kann der nicht auf die Seite fallen). Der eine 240mm Radiator wird dazwischen gesteckt, vl geht sich das genau schön aus. 

Die eingekreiste Halterung links am Bild ist schon längst entfernt, der Pfeil deutet auf die vorher erwähnte Einrastliste.


----------



## stroebl (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ggf. bin ich hier nicht ganz richtig aber folgende Frage: ich suche für eine 2080TI (Gigabyte Gaming OC) eine Möglichkeit die GPU vertikal zu verbauen. 

Gehäuse: LianLi PC-V3000

Könnte das hier passen: Lian Li Vertikales GPU-Bracket fuer PC-O11 + PCIe x16 R&#8230;

Oder kennt ihr eine gute Eigenbau-Alternative?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2020)

Habe dieses hier verbaut und so wie dein Gehäuse aussieht sollte es damit auch gehen.
PHANTEKS Vertikales GPU-Bracket + PCI-E x16 Riser Flac…

Bei mir sind nachdem ich die Slotbenden ausbaue keine Streben vorhanden und so konnte ich das Teil problemlos verbauen. Hat dein Gehäuse zwischen den Slotblenden Streben müssen diese raus getrennt werden. Du musst dazu 7 Slots  frei haben. 

Die Halterung ist soweit auch sehr gut, aber wenn du mal hinter der Grafikkarte was machen musst ist es ein Krampf, da du dann nicht mehr überall dran  kommst und da ich Hardtube verbaut habe kann ich auch nicht kurz die Grafikkarte dazu entnehmen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> ....


Barrow 360 radiator bracket Fan External mounting bracket Suitable For 12cm Fans TCBJ360-L
Wie wäre es mit sowas?


----------



## ursmii (18. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Barrow 360 radiator bracket Fan External mounting bracket Suitable For 12cm Fans TCBJ360-L
> Wie wäre es mit sowas?



interresantes teil, danke. kannte ich nicht.
damit könnte man, wie immer das dann ästhetisch auch aussieht, eine 2 x 360er kühlererweiterung on top eines gehäuses bauen. oben und hinten zu, dann käme frischluft von vorne und warme luft würde auf beide seiten abgegeben


----------



## Tekkla (18. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> PHANTEKS Vertikales GPU-Bracket + PCI-E x16 Riser Flac&#8230;


Ich frage mich, ob die GPU darin auch hält, wenn man sie bei einem invertierten Setup über Kopf montiert?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2020)

Die Halterung ist nicht so stabil, es werden sogar zum abstützen mehrere Pads mit geliefert.  Davon ist aber nur die rechte Seite betroffen, da links die Halterung und auch die Grafikkarten fest verschraubt sind. Ansonsten muss die rechte Seite selbst irgendwie verstärkt werden. Aber mein Rechner steht in der Regel nicht Kopf und daher reicht die Halterung in meinem Fall vollkommen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Fall habe ich mit den beiliegenden Pads nur die rechte Seite etwas abstützen müssen und habe dazu nicht den kompletten Pad der bei liegt genutzt sondern nur ein kleines Stück davon abgeschnitten.

Die Grafikkarte selbst wird im Slot eingerastet und wird links ganz normal verschraubt, die hängt schon fest drin.

Wer was stabileres haben möchte der kann sich auch die Halterung von CoolerMaster kaufen.
Vertical Graphics Card Holder Kit | Cooler Master
Ist aber fast nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen.

Ansonsten mal auf Caseking schauen, da gibt es noch andere Sets.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Mai 2020)

Bei dem Coolermasterteil habe ich wegen der fehlenden Arretierung die Befürchtung, dass die Karte soweit aus dem Slot rutscht, um den Kontakt zum Bus zu verlieren.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2020)

Die PHANTEKS Halterung hat hierzu schon eine Verriegelung, wobei dieses auch Bestandteil des Riser Kabel ist und nicht direkt von der Halterung selber. Sonst müsstest du bei der PHANTEKS Halterung auf der Rückseite irgendwie eine Strebe oder noch eine Rückseite selbst dran verbauen, damit das untere Blech dazu fixiert wird. In diesem Sinn ist es schon machbar, aber muss halt dazu selbst was angepasst werden.

Andere Halterungen fallen da im Grunde nicht anders aus und sind zum Teil noch nicht mal mit einer unteren Halterung ausgestattet wo die Grafikkarte im Grunde freischwebend nur links fest geschraubt wird. Von diesen Halterungen halte ich selbst auch nicht viel weshalb ich mich für die PHANTEKS Halterung entschieden haben.


----------



## SnaxeX (18. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Barrow 360 radiator bracket Fan External mounting bracket Suitable For 12cm Fans TCBJ360-L
> Wie wäre es mit sowas?



Mhm wenn ich theoretisch den oberen Teil, der umgeklappt ist, abschneide, dürfte das sogar passen! Schau mich da heute am Abend noch einmal um auf der Seite - danke für den Tipp!


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Mai 2020)

Hat sich alles erledigt - das Gehäuse hat so Lüfterklammern, die ebenfalls entsprechend gebogen sind - daran konnte ich problemlos den Radiator befestigen.

Radiator am Boden ist sich auch schön ausgegangen, zwei Schrauben hatten keinen Zugang mehr. Aber gut, 2 sind eh drinnen und er liegt ja. 

Kreislauf ist soweit auch befüllt, Lecks gab es keine. Nur beim anwinkeln von der Pumpe mit dem AGB um hinten alles anzuschließen ist oben was rausgestropft, obwohl der komplett zu war. Unten in der Kammer konnte ich nichts feststellen, war also nur der &#8222;Klecks&#8220; oben am Boden. 

An sich hat alles wunderschön funktioniert, nur die Grafikkarte zur CPU war schwierig. Der Schlauch ist um 2mm zu lang, die GPU wird also minimal nach vorne gedrückt. Da mach ich mir aber keinen Kopf, sobald morgen dann alles angeschlossen ist weicht der Schlauch eh auf, dann passt es wieder (ist wirklich so wenig dass wenn der Schlauch dann weicher wird und er etwas mehr nachgibt, das passt)

Hat mich jetzt 3 Tage gekostet mit morgen - aber es ist dafür bis auf das Netzteil schon alles angeschlossen. Das muss ich morgen noch oben reingeben und dann die Kabel ans Netzteil anschließen, dann bin ich fertig. RGB kommt dann irgendwann am Wochenende, das ist mir mal egal.

Aber ich muss sagen, das schwarz vom Mainboard/GPU mit dem Rot, schaut einfach nur geil aus. So hab ich&#8217;s mir schon immer gewünscht. Bin echt stolz drauf - auch weil die verschlauchung jetzt optimal ist und ich auch alle Sensoren angeschlossen habe. 

Hoffentlich gibts kein Problem mit dem Riser Kabel, hab da mal gehört dass die gerne Probleme machen.

Edit; sobald ich dann am &#8222;neuen&#8220; Rechner sitze, gibts dann natürlich Bilder vom Umbau und vom fertigen Build.

Und weil es mir gerade einfallt: im Computerbase Guide ist der Ablasshahn optional - so ein blodsinn, der ist absolute Pflicht. Allein das hat mich sicher 2h gekostet es ohne zu machen xD

Jetzt ist er aber installiert, von daher alles perfekt.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Mai 2020)

Mit Schlauch muss man nur wissen wo man ein Schlauch wie abziehen kann, dann geht es auch ohne Kugelhahn.
Zumal damit auch nicht alles an Wasser raus kommt und man dennoch einzelne Bereiche auf die selbe weiße vom Wasser befreien muss.

Bekomme es sogar mit Hardtube hin, was natürlich noch schwieriger ist.
Ein Kugelhahn ist aber dennoch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Schlauch muss man nur wissen wo man ein Schlauch wie abziehen kann, dann geht es auch ohne Kugelhahn.
> Zumal damit auch nicht alles an Wasser raus kommt und man dennoch einzelne Bereiche auf die selbe weiße vom Wasser befreien muss.
> 
> Bekomme es sogar mit Hardtube hin, was natürlich noch schwieriger ist.
> Ein Kugelhahn ist aber dennoch nicht verkehrt.



Den oberen Teil musste ich eh anders machen, aber den unteren Teil vom Wasserkreisluaf war ein Horror. Hab die enden nicht gescheit rausbekommen und deswegen hatte ich im Vorzimmer auch Wasser verteilt (Netzteil etc. Alles schon längst entfern gehabt). Noch einmal tue ich mir das nicht mehr - muss ich aber auch nicht.

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

Der Umbau ist fertig. Netzteil wurde jetzt an die korrekte Position hingegeben (hab das erst jetzt gemacht da ich Angst vor einem Leck hatte - dumme Idee, war so ziemlich kompliziert). Es ist auch alles angeschlossen und Tada, ich bekomme ein Bild und kann auch normal in Windows booten. Würde sagen, Mission gegluckt. 

Verbaut sind jetzt:

- 360er Radiator Top, Push/Pull (3x Noctua, 3x Arctic P12)
- 420er Radiator Front, Push/Pull(2x) - (1x Noctua, 4x Arctic P12)
- 360er Radiator Unten Seite Links & Rechts, Push (3x Noctua bzw. 3x Arctic P12)
- 240er Radiator Unten Liegend, Push/Pull (4x Arctic P12)

Da durch den Anschluss/Verbindung vom 420er Radiator Zum 360er Radiator Seite links die letzte 140mm Lüfter Platz blockiert ist, konnte ich 2cm dahinter einen dahinter klemmen. Der ist zwar an sich nirgends wo montiert, wird aber PERFEKT gehalten von den Radiatoren die jeweils an der Seite montiert sind. 

Der wird an sich keinen Kühlungseffekt für den Front Radiator haben, aber da jetzt 3 bzw. 4 Radiatoren in die Netzteilkammer unten reinblasen, wollte ich einen Lüfter der Luft immerhin nach hinten pustet, damit sich die Luft nicht so ganz anstaut. Das Netzteil, welches direkt darüber ist, wird sich freuen^^

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es richtig gut ausschaut. Ich habe mich beim Kabelmanagment vorne etwas bemüht, das schaut jetzt relativ sauber aus. Die Verschlauchung selber sieht ebenfalls wesentlich besser als vorher aus &#8212; keine durchhängenden Schläuche wie vorher sondern immer nur eher kürzere Stücke. 

In der Netzteilkammer wurde es richtig eng, ich kann schon verstehen warum Thermaltake da keinen Radiatorplatz vorsieht. Es geht sich aber genau aus, war aber ein absoluter Krampf. Fürs erste Mal aber nicht zu empfehlen. 

Die 20mm Verlängerung, die ich besorgt habe und am Ende schon fast gedacht habe, ich hab die umsonst gekauft, hat mir das Leben gerettet. Fast wäre der Schlauch von der Netzteilkammer zur Pumpe zu kurz (weil ich Idiot etwas zu großzügig angeschnitten habe), mit der Verlängerung geht es sich perfekt aus. 

Es fehlt jetzt nur mehr die Verkabelung hinten (also das Schlichten von dem Kabelsalat) und das RGB, aber ansonsten bin ich soweit fertig. Ich würde sagen, ich habe den zu vergebenen Platz im Gehäuse optimal ausgenutzt - die einzige Stelle die noch keinen Radiator hat, ist der Lüfterplatz hinten, aber das würde sich sowieso nicht ausgehen mit dem Top Radiator. Und die 120mm kann ich verzichten bei insgesamt 1740mm^2 Radiatorfläche intern(!) verbaut.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute

Meine Wakü läuft schon seit ein paar Jahren und ich denke es ist an der Zeit etwas zu ändern.
Bin mir am überlegen, ob ich im Sichtbereicht auf Hardtubes wechseln soll. Da hätte ich aber noch eine Frage: Wie weit gehen die Hardtubes denn in die Fittinge rein? Z.B. bei diesem hier: Link

Grund ist, ich habe ein relativ kleines Gehäuse (Corsair Air 240) wo nicht viel Platz ist.

Dann noch eine Frage bezüglich Lüfter wo ich im Guide keine Antwort fand: Gibt es da grosse Unterschiede zwischen hohem Volume oder statischem Druck? Oder ist das mehr eine Frage von 2 Grad unterschied oder so?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Mai 2020)

Du siehst es auf dem 3.Bild.
Überwurfmutter abschrauben, aufs Rohr drauf, Dichtung drauf, das andere Teil rein und in den Anschluss reinstecken. Dichtung zum Anschluss und Überwurfmutter festschrauben.
Was die Lüfter angeht: Anpreisung als Airflow und Static Pressure kann man ganz gut ignorieren. Von paar wenigen wirklich bescheidenen Lüftern abgesehen kann man alle auf Radiatoren schrauben und das geht, aber es sollten schon qualitativ halbwegs hochwertige Lüfter sein; da macht man in der Regel nichts falsch.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Mai 2020)

Mich würde mehr interessieren, ob das mal jemand messen könnte (falls gerade wer was rumliegen hat oder am bauen ist).
Ich würde gerne statt Rohre biegen, 90 Grad Winkel nutzen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich für diese Variante überhaupt genug Platz habe, oder ob da am schluss fast kein Rohr mehr über ist.


----------



## SnaxeX (28. Mai 2020)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Mich würde mehr interessieren, ob das mal jemand messen könnte (falls gerade wer was rumliegen hat oder am bauen ist).
> Ich würde gerne statt Rohre biegen, 90 Grad Winkel nutzen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich für diese Variante überhaupt genug Platz habe, oder ob da am schluss fast kein Rohr mehr über ist.



Ich hab nen 90 Grad Winkel Adapter herum liegen von Alphacool, meinst du sowas?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich bin jetzt fertig komplett. Meine Rückwand vom Rechner schaut leider katastrophal aus und ich muss die Wand auch zudrücken damit es geht (ist aber ein dünnes Bleck, da drückt sich die Seitenwand durch) aber irgendwie bin ich nicht happy damit. Wie macht man am besten Kabelmanagment hinten? Anbei jetzt die Bilder vom Umbau und auch damit man sich vorstellen kann, wie es in der Netzteilkammer unten ausschaut. Das finale Bild ist natürlich nur schnell geschossen worden, da kommt noch was hübscheres. Aber das war der erste Moment wo quasi die LEDs auch angesprungen sind. Die sind jetzt eh alle nur mehr weiß.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was für nen Flow man haben sollte? Bei 35% (3073rpm) hab ich 68,1h l/h, bei 100% (4808rpm) hab ich 139 l/h.


Edit: So, dürfte die größen Luftblasen weghaben, dieses Klackern von Wasser wird auch immer weniger. Durfte noch ein letztes Mal auffüllen, da der Wasserstand schon etwas niedriger war (nicht dass sie beim Zocken trocken lauft) - jetzt hält sich der Wasserstand relativ. Für das Loch hinten würde es die Abdeckung geben die ursprünglich in der Hauptkammer war (mit Loch für Schlauchdurchführung). Damit die Luft untne aber besser entweichen kann, montier ich dort einen Staubfilter mit doppelseitigem Klebeband einfach. Das hat sowieso mein Leben schon öfters gerettet. Kabelmanagment Set wurde auch gekauft, wenn das da ist, wird das noch einmal angegangen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Meine Rückwand vom Rechner schaut leider katastrophal aus und ich muss die Wand auch zudrücken damit es geht (ist aber ein dünnes Bleck, da drückt sich die Seitenwand durch) aber irgendwie bin ich nicht happy damit. Wie macht man am besten Kabelmanagment hinten?


Ach du ******* 
Am Besten stöpselst du nochmal alle Kabel ab, und verlegst schön neu (mit Kabelbindern oder so Klettbändern).
Da du jetzt weißt, was für Kabel du brauchst, und wo hin sie müssen, bringt das extrem viel  hat bei mir auch geholfen, ich muss trotzdem noch pressen 


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, was für nen Flow man haben sollte? Bei 35% (3073rpm) hab ich 68,1h l/h, bei 100% (4808rpm) hab ich 139 l/h.


Alles über 40L/h ist okay, ab 60L/h muss man keine Bedenken mehr haben [/QUOTE]


----------



## SnaxeX (29. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ach du *******
> Am Besten stöpselst du nochmal alle Kabel ab, und verlegst schön neu (mit Kabelbindern oder so Klettbändern).
> Da du jetzt weißt, was für Kabel du brauchst, und wo hin sie müssen, bringt das extrem viel  hat bei mir auch geholfen, ich muss trotzdem noch pressen
> 
> Alles über 40L/h ist okay, ab 60L/h muss man keine Bedenken mehr haben


[/QUOTE]

Ich weis, es schaut richtig sch**** aus. Immerhin schaut es von vorne sauber aus, das war beim letzten Build auch nicht wirklich der Fall. 

Aber gut, dann geh ich das am Wochenende mal an, wenn dann die Kabelbinder da sind. 

Wer macht eigentlich das RGB Kabel von den Wasserblöcken so kurz? Ich komm um genau 2cm nicht ganz rauf zum Mainboard, danke auch dafür^^
Verlängerungskabel ist eh schon unterwegs.

Danke für das mit durchfluss, dann kann ich ja entspannen. Hab eingestellt dass er mir ne Warnung geben soll wenn ich unter 55 l/h Falle. 

Muss dann mal schauen wie kühl das Wasser bleibt beim Zocken, bei CS:GO komm ich nicht mehr uber 30 grad - lautlos.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Mai 2020)

Und ich hab mich immer über viel zu lange RGB-Kabel aufgeregt


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2020)

Ab einem bestimmten Punkt kommste mit dem Chaos nicht mehr klar. Für alle Notwendigkeiten gibt es kaum passend vorkonfektionierte Kabel. Obendrein bieten die wenigsten Gehäuse genug Platz, um viel Zusatztechnik abseits des eigentlichen PC sauber, um diese nicht sichtbar verstauen zu können. Das nachfolgende Bild zeigt die Rückseite des MB Trays meines DB900. Und es ist noch nichtmal alles Aktuelle drauf. Es fehlt noch ein mittlerweile verbauter, zweiter Farbwerk360 über dem ersten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Ich selber bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Big Tower, der maximal 60 cm tief ist und mit intelligente Möglichkeiten gibt es besser zu machen. Bisher bin ich  nicht fündig geworden und überlege schon mir ein externes Gehäuse für die ganze Internperipherie zu basteln.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2020)

*@SnaxeX*

Bist sicher das es an den Kabeln liegt? Denn bei mir oder dem Rechner meines Sohnes wäre die HDD an so einer Stelle zu dick.
Kabel lassen sich normalerweise mit dem Seitenteil was rein drücken. Wobei etwas sauber verlegt ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Aber ich kenne es auch mit dem zusammen machen, da ist es oft auch nicht einfach alles sauber zusammen zu bekommen. 

Habe gestern den Rechner meines Sohne was umgebaut und da mussten wir alle Kabeln auch los machen und der ganze Kabelsalat am ende war auch nicht einfach. Alles zusammen zu binden ist manchmal auch etwas problematisch, da sich dabei gerne mal Stecker lösen und man dann schwer nach solchen Kabeln suchen muss. Gestern nach dem zusammenbauen mussten wir auch wieder die Kabeln was lösen, da von den 6 RGB Lüfter nur eines leuchtete. Die RGBs werden aber in Reihe zusammen angeschlossen und sobald ein Kabel nicht richtig drin ist oder raus gegangen ist leuchten alle die ab da abgeschlossen wären nicht mehr.

Bei mir sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Mai 2020)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Mich würde mehr interessieren, ob das mal jemand messen könnte (falls gerade wer was rumliegen hat oder am bauen ist).


Messen nein, aber es gibt kein so großen Unterschiede. Man müsste eher wissen, welche Lüfter du verbauen willst, um zu sagen, welche nur ok und welche gut sind.


Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne statt Rohre biegen, 90 Grad Winkel nutzen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich für diese Variante überhaupt genug Platz habe, oder ob da am schluss fast kein Rohr mehr über ist.


In deinem Gehäuse sollte genug Platz sein. Das kannst du eigentlich am besten beurteilen, du hast es ja, aber wenn ich mir paar Bilder von dem Case mit Wakü ansehe, sollte da eigentlich genug Platz sein, auch wenn es etwas eng wird.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2020)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nen 420er Mora mit 4x 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro zuzulegen. Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Lüftern gesammelt?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2020)

Die passen doch gar nicht, denn beim 420er passen entweder 9x 140mm oder 4x 200mm.
Oder übersehe ich da was...?


----------



## claster17 (29. Mai 2020)

"Während der MO-RA3 420 im serienmäßigen Zustand nur 140 mm Lüfter unterstützt, so unterstützt er nach Montage dieser Halterung alle gängigen Lüftergrößen zwischen 180 und 230 mm."

Seit Einführung der NF-A20 wird aber nichts anderes mehr für diese Blende empfohlen. Dumm nur, dass diese Noctua zurzeit nirgends zu verfügbar sind.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2020)

Okay, dann stirbt diese Idee in dieser Ausführung. Ich hätte das gerne alles in weiß, und da ist's halt essig mit viel Auswahl.  Ich überlege mir dann was anderes.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. Mai 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich immer über viel zu lange RGB-Kabel aufgeregt



Du darfst drei mal raten wie lange jetzt das Verlängerungskabel sein wird...kürzere gabs nicht bzw. für 10€.




IICARUS schrieb:


> *@SnaxeX*
> 
> Bist sicher das es an den Kabeln liegt? Denn bei mir oder dem Rechner meines Sohnes wäre die HDD an so einer Stelle zu dick.
> Kabel lassen sich normalerweise mit dem Seitenteil was rein drücken. Wobei etwas sauber verlegt ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Aber ich kenne es auch mit dem zusammen machen, da ist es oft auch nicht einfach alles sauber zusammen zu bekommen.
> ...



Das "Bleck"/Seitenwand drückt genau an der Stelle, wo der Knäul ist, bin mir da ziemlich sicher. Die HDD ist da schon länger drinnen aber ich schau es mir gerne noch einmal an - danke dafür. 

Aber gut zu wissen dass es da nicht nur mir geht. Das Problem ist halt, dass in der Mitte meine Steuerungseinheit OCTO liegt und von der verlaufen schon 9 Kabeln. Zwei 3-in-1 PWM Splitter hängen dann hinten auch noch, die ebenfalls extrem sperrig sind und naja, dann hat man den Kabelsalat schon. Die ganzen Netzteil Kabel sind an sich so schon gelegt dass sie das "hinterste" Kabel sind, da manche in der Länge nicht mehr so viel Spielraum haben und es in meinen Augen leichter ist, ein dünnes Lüfterkabel sich zurecht legen als ein eher dickeres, starres Netzteil Kabel. 
Morgen soll dann aber das RGB Verlängerungskabel kommen bzw. auch das Kabelmanagment Set - dann seh ich eh wie es sich ausgeht und meld mich hier bestimmt wieder mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## claster17 (29. Mai 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Okay, dann stirbt diese Idee in dieser Ausführung. Ich hätte das gerne alles in weiß, und da ist's halt essig mit viel Auswahl.  Ich überlege mir dann was anderes.



Die Arctic P14 gibt's in weiß.
Anscheinend nur die P12.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Arctic P14 gibt's in weiß.


LEider nur die F14 oder Bionics.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (29. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 90 Grad Winkel Adapter herum liegen von Alphacool, meinst du sowas?




Ja meinte soetwas. Ich finde keine Angaben, wieviele Milimeter der Hardtube am schluss im Fitting drin ist. Sry falls ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nen 420er Mora mit 4x 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro zuzulegen. Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Lüftern gesammelt?


Ich habe auf meinem 420er Mora 4x 230mm Bitfenix Spectre (keine Pro's) montiert und die passen problemlos drauf ohne dass man was anpassen muss.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (30. Mai 2020)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ja meinte soetwas. Ich finde keine Angaben, wieviele Milimeter der Hardtube am schluss im Fitting drin ist. Sry falls ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe.



Ich kann dir dann heut am Nachmittag anschauen, dann mess ich dir alles ab und lade auch gleich ein Foto hoch.

Kenn mich mit Hardtubes 0 aus, daher die Frage; dass der Adapter fur Soft-Tubing verwendet  (16/10) ist egal für dich? Hab immer gedacht fur Hard Tubing braucht man special tubings?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2020)

Zwischen Schlauch und Hardtube unterscheiden sich nur die Anschlüsse. Winkel Adapter die nur ein Gewinde zum einschrauben beinhalten können natürlich für beides verwendet werden, denn 1/4" bleibt  immer 1/4". Aber es gibt halt auch Winkel mit Anschluss und hier muss dann auch wieder zwischen Schlauch und Hardtube unterschieden werden.

Oder habe ich was missverstanden?


----------



## SnaxeX (30. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zwischen Schlauch und Hardtube unterscheiden sich nur die Anschlüsse. Winkel Adapter die nur ein Gewinde zum einschrauben beinhalten können natürlich für beides verwendet werden, denn 1/4" bleibt  immer 1/4". Aber es gibt halt auch Winkel mit Anschluss und hier muss dann auch wieder zwischen Schlauch und Hardtube unterschieden werden.
> 
> Oder habe ich was missverstanden?



Dann wird aber ein Foto von mir nicht viel bringen, weil ich hab von Alphacool einen Winkelanschluss - sprich der hat schon nen Anschluss fix drauf für 16/10mm Schläuche. Sprich den hier (nur in 16/10 statt 13/10): Alphacool Eiszapfen Anschluss 90 Grad G1/4 Zoll AG auf&#8230;


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2020)

Sorry, habe etwas den Faden verloren, da in diesem Thema alles mögliche eingestellt wird. Um was ging es nochmals, was musst du erreichen oder was willst du umbauen?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (30. Mai 2020)

Ja es müsste ein Anschluss für Hardtubes sein. Die haben einen anderen Aufbau als für Schlauch.

Mich würde interessieren, wie weit ein Hardtube in ein Fittinig hinein geht. Wie z.B bei diesem hier auf Bild 3 zu sehen ist Link
Also wenn es zusammengebaut ist, wieviele Milimeter vom Hardtube im Fitting steckt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2020)

Das wird zwischen 5-7mm betragen.
Habe zwei unterschiedliche Anschlüsse da und bei dem einem sind es ca. 5mm und beim anderem ca. 7mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alphacool Eiszapfen 13mm HardTube Schraubtuelle G1/4 - Deep Black




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alphacool HT 13mm HardTube Schraubtuelle G1/4 - geraendelt - Deep Black

Mit dem Messschieber habe ich natürlich richtig gemessen, habe ihn aber dann daneben gelegt um besser ein Bild von Anschlüsse und dem Messschieber machen zu können. Deine verlinkten Anschlüsse habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (30. Mai 2020)

Danke dir, das gibt mir schon einen guten Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2020)

Es wird aber noch etwas mehr sein, denn ich habe ja jetzt ohne der Überwurfmutter gemessen und wenn dann auf das Rohr noch die Dichtung drauf kommt und die Unterlegscheibe kommt zum Schluss noch das Ende der Überwurfmutter dazu und so kannst noch etwa 5mm dazu rechnen. 

Ich lass immer die Hardtube neben dem Anschuss kommen und  zeichne mir am Gewinde ende dann ein Strich drauf und gehe da lieber noch etwas 2-3 mm mehr drauf. Denn kürzen kannst du jederzeit, aber nicht mehr länger machen.


----------



## SnaxeX (30. Mai 2020)

So, es ist erledigt. Ich hab jetzt hinten das Beste probiert was geht, Kabel durch-/zusammengeführt wo es geht und damit es hübscher ausschaut und nicht ALLES durcheinander hängt (vor allem die Lüfterkabel von oben) sowie die ganzen Kabel von vorne etwas sortiert. Es schaut nicht großartig besser aus, aber etwas...^^ 
Der Knäul da unten ist aber nicht zu lösen, weil da die meisten Kabel durch MÜSSEN und es nicht wirklich anders machbar ist - es geht jetzt aber etwas leichter zuzumachen, an sich biegt die Seitenwand noch immer etwas, aber glaub die ist eh mit Absicht dünner damit sie nicht zu sehr die Kabel quetscht sondern sich einfach durchdrückt^^.
 An sich schau ich es mir vl noch einmal an und überleg mir was, aber in meinen Augen ist das aufs Schnelle nicht anders lösbar. Da unten gehen halt nur die Netzteilkabel durch und die sind da so fett. Die Lüfterkabel von der OCTO sind eh verstaut.

Das einzige was theoretisch fehlt ist noch ein weiterer Temperatursensor den ich unten in die Netzteilkammer in die Luft hängen würde, um da zu schauen wie warm die Netzteilkammer wird bei Last. 

Ursprünglich hätt ich ein SATA Strom Kabel mehr gebraucht für meine Backup SSD, die ich erst jetzt installiert habe, aber dank meiner Molex Verlängerung, die ich vorsichtshalber gekauft habe, konnt ich die jetzt gemeisnam mit der obersten SSD an der Hinterseite anschließen. Die Backup SSD ist angeklebt am 5.25 Zoll Schacht, wo der Schlacuh drüber geht. Da ich Angst hatte, dass vl die SSD zu warm wird und so der Schlauch zum Schmelzen beginnt, hab ich dort jetzt nen alten Temperatur Sensor angepickt, um zu schauen wie warm es wird. 

Das RGB vom Wasserblock konnte ich auch endlich anschließen, das Verlängerungskabel ist heute angekommen. Hab es zuerst unabsichtlich am 5V angehängt, weil ich dachte, das wäre die richtige Stelle - bis ich gesehen habe, dass es 4 Kabel sind und ich nen Foreneintrag gesehen habe, dass 4 Kabel = 12V bedeuten und ich es an den anderen Anschluss anschließen muss. Jetzt leuchtet der schön rot. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, in einem Kreislauf Soft- und Hardtubing zu verwenden? Hab überlegt in einem Jahr als nächstes Projekt alle Schläuche in der Hauptkammer durch Hardtubing zu ersetzen. Das Bending kann man umgehen indem man für alles entsprechende Fittings verwendet und dann bräucht ich de facto nur nen Glasschneider oder? Wäre dann ja auch "relativ einfach" zu bewerkstelligen als ich mir das ursprünglich gedacht habe.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Kannst machen wie du möchtest. Bei mir geht es auch vom Rechner zum Mora mit Schlauch weiter und unter der Netzteilabdeckung habe ich ein Anschluss von der Pumpe abgehend auch mit Schlauch gemacht. Manchmal wird auch nur der sichtbare Bereich mit Hardtube gemacht und alles was ehe nicht sichtbar ist mit Schlauch. Allerdings würde ich dann auf Weichmacher freien Schlauch setzen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich werde das bei meinen Umbau auch so machen. Im sichtbaren Bereich werde ich auf Hardtubes wechseln und im nicht sichtbaren Bereichen auf Schläuche. Habe gerade gestern als Vorbereitung auf auf Tygon Norprene (schwarz) gewechselt. Macht einen guten Eindruck und sieht gut aus. Meine alten Masterkleer Schläuche waren nach all den Jahren nicht mehr so transparent (obwohl Eingebaut nicht so gut zu erkennen).

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Alphacool Rohren (PETG oder Acryl)? Wie sind denn die Biegetools von denen? Bei Aquatuning scheint es ja keine anderen Hersteller mehr zu geben.


----------



## Viking30k (31. Mai 2020)

Die Biegetools sind nicht schlecht von alphacool 

Bei Rohren würde wenn alphacool eher zu den Acryl greifen. 

Ich habe schon Bilder von alphacool PETG Rohren gesehen die an der Biegestelle dann im pc gerissen sind nach ein paar Wochen Betrieb 

Ich selbst habe Acryl Rohre bei hbholzmaus gekauft die Teile sind sehr stabil und auch sehr günstig

Sieht dann so aus 

YouTube

Noch mehr alphacool PETG Rohre xd


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2020)

Moin ihr Wasserratten,
Haben mal wieder paar Radiatorlüfter getestet
Radiator Luefter im Test: Noctua und Arctic gegen den Rest der Welt - Hardware-Helden

Der Sieger ist keine Überraschung, aber der P12 hat echt geliefert



> Ich selbst habe Acryl Rohre bei hbholzmaus gekauft die Teile sind sehr stabil und auch sehr günstig



Holzmaus kann ich absolut empfehlen, top!


----------



## Da_Obst (31. Mai 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Moin ihr Wasserratten,
> Haben mal wieder paar Radiatorlüfter getestet
> Radiator Luefter im Test: Noctua und Arctic gegen den Rest der Welt - Hardware-Helden
> 
> Der Sieger ist keine Überraschung, aber der P12 hat echt geliefert



Schöner Test. 
Ich find's immer wieder arg wie gut sich die Arctic P12/P14 PWM schlagen, vor allem im Vergleich mit dem NF-A12x25. 
Immerhin kosten die nur ca. 1/6 vom Noctua. 

Wenn die Kurven im Diagramm der Messergebnisse jeweils unterschiedliche Farben hätten würden meine Augen ein bisschen besser damit zurechtkommen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (31. Mai 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> ...



Oh je das sieht nicht toll aus. Zuerst wollte ich mir beide Röhren bestellen aber wenn ich das sehe, lasse ich das mit den PETG Röhren doch lieber sein.

Werkzeug werde ich mir wohl den Koffer Basic bestellen, da scheint das meiste drin zu sein was gebraucht wird.


----------



## SnaxeX (31. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst machen wie du möchtest. Bei mir geht es auch vom Rechner zum Mora mit Schlauch weiter und unter der Netzteilabdeckung habe ich ein Anschluss von der Pumpe abgehend auch mit Schlauch gemacht. Manchmal wird auch nur der sichtbare Bereich mit Hardtube gemacht und alles was ehe nicht sichtbar ist mit Schlauch. Allerdings würde ich dann auf Weichmacher freien Schlauch setzen.



Naja, meine Mayhems Ultra Clear Schläuche sind nicht Weichmacher frei leider...




Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ich werde das bei meinen Umbau auch so machen. Im sichtbaren Bereich werde ich auf Hardtubes wechseln und im nicht sichtbaren Bereichen auf Schläuche. Habe gerade gestern als Vorbereitung auf auf Tygon Norprene (schwarz) gewechselt. Macht einen guten Eindruck und sieht gut aus. Meine alten Masterkleer Schläuche waren nach all den Jahren nicht mehr so transparent (obwohl Eingebaut nicht so gut zu erkennen).
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Alphacool Rohren (PETG oder Acryl)? Wie sind denn die Biegetools von denen? Bei Aquatuning scheint es ja keine anderen Hersteller mehr zu geben.



Beim Umbau habe ich die alten Schläuche weggeben müssen, weil sich ja alle Abstände verändert haben. Da hab ich auch gemerkt, dass die sich mittlerweile etwas "verfärbt" haben, obowlh durchsichtige Flüssigkeit verwendet wurde. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das im PC nicht gemerkt habe.




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Moin ihr Wasserratten,
> Haben mal wieder paar Radiatorlüfter getestet
> Radiator Luefter im Test: Noctua und Arctic gegen den Rest der Welt - Hardware-Helden
> 
> ...



Ich hab mittlerweile 10x Arctic P12 und 5x Arctic P14 - bin absolut zufrieden mit denen. Mit Noctuas wäre ich arm geworden^^

Edit: Beim Absatz zu den Arctic P12 fehlt eine 0 oder? "haben eine enorme Drehzahlbandbreite mit 200 rpm aufwärts"? Oder meinst du damit, dass 200rpm die Mindestdrehzahl ist? War nur verwirrt weil du bei allen anderen die Maximaldrehzahl im Fließtext verwendest.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Alphacool Rohren (PETG oder Acryl)? Wie sind denn die Biegetools von denen? Bei Aquatuning scheint es ja keine anderen Hersteller mehr zu geben.


Habe von Alphacool Acryl Rohre verbaut und auch PETG test weise für ein paar Wochen verwendet. Beides hat sich gut verarbeiten lassen und auch mit PETG hatte ich keine Probleme. Bei mir ist da nichts gerissen und ich konnte wenn ich beide Röhren nebeneinander setzte kein Unterschied erkennen. Musste mir auch merken welches Rohr was ist, sonst hätte ich nicht mehr erkennen können was davon PETG und was Acryl ist.

Natürlich gibt es dennoch Unterschiede, so das PETG beim erhitzen sich viel früher biegen lasst und auch schneller blasen werfen kann. Zudem lässt es sich nicht immer in den Ursprungsformat zurück biegen/versetzen. PETG ist auch flexibler, so das man auch mit kurze Röhren mehr Spielraum hat.

Meine Acrylrohre habe ich später dann über *acrylic-store.de* bezogen und die Rohre habe ich mit den Röhren von Alphacool verglichen und konnte kein Unterschied ersehen. Habe sie auch ausgemessen und sie waren auch identisch. Vorteil vom bestellen über andere Shops ist aber das Meterware bestellt werden kann und so auch 1m lange Röhren bestellt werden können. Es wäre sogar möglich noch längere Röhren zu bestellen, aber dann fällt ein Speditionszuschlag dazu. Die Röhren waren auch etwas günstiger als direkt über Alphacool.

Bei meinem letztem Umbau habe ich aber komplett auf Acryl gesetzt, da sie zum einem nicht trüb werden sollen und zum anderem habe sie sich besser schleifen lassen und der Schmelzpunkt liegt auch viel höher, so das ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen muss sollte mal die Pumpe oder Lüfter unbemerkt ausfallen. Wenn eine Biegung nicht passt kann sie wieder mit Acrl viel besser in die Unsprungsform zurück versetzt werden.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (31. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Beim Umbau habe ich die alten Schläuche weggeben müssen, weil sich ja alle Abstände verändert haben. Da hab ich auch gemerkt, dass die sich mittlerweile etwas "verfärbt" haben, obowlh durchsichtige Flüssigkeit verwendet wurde. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das im PC nicht gemerkt habe.



Ich habe seit Jahren Mayhems X1 Blood Red drin und konnte bis jetzt keine Mängel in der Kühlleistung oder Optik feststellen. Habe gestern noch getestet, das lässt sich sogar mit dest. Wasser verdünnen ohne das sich die Farbe verändert.
Meine Schläuche waren jetzt sicher 4+ Jahre drin und die waren nicht schlimmer verfärbt als nach einem Jahr mit Phobya ZuperZero Clear gemischt mit Wasser.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Habe fast 3 Jahre nur Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut gehabt und in dieser Zeit konnte ich kein Weichmacher in meinen Kühlerblöcke feststellen können. Wobei ich damals anfangs mehrfach was nach gebessert hatte und deshalb mehrfach die Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetauscht hatte. Dadurch kann es sein das ich einiges ausgespült habe. Zudem habe ich durch mein Mora normalerweise eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C und mit höherer Wassertemperatur wäscht sich Weichmacher auch schneller raus.

Im letzten November aber musste ich mich entscheiden neuen Schlauch zu legen oder auf Hardtube zu wechseln, denn die Schläuche hätte ich zwar noch weiter verwenden können, aber sie waren schon etwas trüb was mir nicht mehr gefallen hat. Daher kam dann der Entschluss doch wieder Geld auszugeben und auf HT umzusteigen. Ich habe aber bis Januar mehrfach mit HT umgebaut, da ich immer eine bessere Idee zum umsetzen hatte und mein letzter Umbau war dann der richtige und endgültige wo es dann besonders gut geworden ist. Aber da habe ich auch alles wieder zerlegt, da ich zum Teil auch mein Gehäuse mit umgebaut habe.

In diesen 3 Jahren habe ich DP-Ultra in gelb verwendet, was mir auch nichts eingefärbt hat.
Jetzt habe ich aber so viele RGBs verbaut das ich auf Durchsichtig gesetzt habe und sich die Farbe durch meine LEDs so nicht mit beeinflussen lässt.


----------



## SnaxeX (31. Mai 2020)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Ich werde das bei meinen Umbau auch so machen. Im sichtbaren Bereich werde ich auf Hardtubes wechseln und im nicht sichtbaren Bereichen auf Schläuche. Habe gerade gestern als Vorbereitung auf auf Tygon Norprene (schwarz) gewechselt. Macht einen guten Eindruck und sieht gut aus. Meine alten Masterkleer Schläuche waren nach all den Jahren nicht mehr so transparent (obwohl Eingebaut nicht so gut zu erkennen).
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Alphacool Rohren (PETG oder Acryl)? Wie sind denn die Biegetools von denen? Bei Aquatuning scheint es ja keine anderen Hersteller mehr zu geben.





Narbennarr schrieb:


> Moin ihr Wasserratten,
> Haben mal wieder paar Radiatorlüfter getestet
> Radiator Luefter im Test: Noctua und Arctic gegen den Rest der Welt - Hardware-Helden
> 
> ...





IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe fast 3 Jahre nur Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut gehabt und in dieser Zeit konnte ich kein Weichmacher in meinen Kühlerblöcke feststellen können. Wobei ich damals anfangs mehrfach was nach gebessert hatte und deshalb mehrfach die Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetauscht hatte. Dadurch kann es sein das ich einiges ausgespült habe. Zudem habe ich durch mein Mora normalerweise eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C und mit höherer Wassertemperatur wäscht sich Weichmacher auch schneller raus.
> 
> Im letzten November aber musste ich mich entscheiden neuen Schlauch zu legen oder auf Hardtube zu wechseln, denn die Schläuche hätte ich zwar noch weiter verwenden können, aber sie waren schon etwas trüb was mir nicht mehr gefallen hat. Daher kam dann der Entschluss doch wieder Geld auszugeben und auf HT umzusteigen. Ich habe aber bis Januar mehrfach mit HT umgebaut, da ich immer eine bessere Idee zum umsetzen hatte und mein letzter Umbau war dann der richtige und endgültige wo es dann besonders gut geworden ist. Aber da habe ich auch alles wieder zerlegt, da ich zum Teil auch mein Gehäuse mit umgebaut habe.
> 
> ...



Ich mach mir da jetzt eh keine großen gedanken - ich hab ja vorher hier gefragt und da ich von allen das OK bekommen habe, hab ichs mir auch gekauft. Genauso wie ich mir wegen den Schläuchen keine Sorgen mache, ich kann ja mit dem Ablasshahn dann auch relativ schnell nen Teil der Kühlflüssigkeit austauschen, wenns mich nicht loslässt. 33.37°C hab ich jetzt mal beim Kurz Anzocken getestet und dabei ist die Heizung in der Wohnung gerade warm gelaufen. Ist für mich gut - vor allem weil der PC absolut leise ist, ich hör nur das leise Surren der Pumpe. 

Die Arctic P12 erstaunen mich immer wieder, wie viel Leistung man da bekommt. Die bleiben verdammt leise. Ich hab für jeden Radiator per Leistungseinstellung festgelegt, ab wann es für mich hörbar ist und entsprechend die Lüfterkurve festgelegt. Wasser würde natürlich kühler gehen, aber ich hab es lieber leiser - es ist ja egal ob das Wasser jetzt deswegen 31 oder 33 Grad hat. Wenn das Wasser auf die 40°C geht, würden sie eh mehr aufdrehen, das ist eh so eingestellt für den Hochsommer. 

Wie warm wird eig das Wasser so in AiO? Hab da mal was von 50°C gehört?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Wir hatten zunächst die neue ALC AIO nur mit einem 240mm Radiator bekommen, da die anderen alle nicht lieferbar waren und haben es daher damit versucht. Die Temperatur des 3900X was verbaut ist war so im Grunde ganz gut. Denn wir sind mit dem Prozessor auf etwa 75-79°C gekommen. Normalerweise würden diese Temperaturen ganz gut sein und man würde sich keine Gedanken mehr machen. 

Aber da ich mit custom Wakü zu tun habe würde ich ja nicht IICARUS heißen wenn ich meine Finger still halten müsste. 

Daher habe ich eines der Anschlüsse am Radiator abgeschraubt und ein Temperatursensor dazwischen gebaut. Als Steuerung kam dann noch ein Quadro von AC dazu. Erstaunlicherweise lag die Wassertemperatur hierbei bei 42°C und die Lüfter drehten bereits mit 1800-1900 U/min. Waren daher nicht mehr leise und 42°C mit einer Raumtemperatur von 25°C auch nicht ganz ohne. Daher machte ich mir Gedanken wie es im Hochsommer mit 30°C Raumtemperatur aussehen würde.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich über Aquatuning noch folgendes dazu gekauft:

360mm Radiator B-Ware 29 Euro
4x Anschraubtüllen
1x Schnellkupplung
3x ACL Lüfter 120mm
1m Weichmacher Schlauch 13/10mm
Der Radiator ist TOP obwohl er als B-Ware verkauft wurde und ich konnte ihn auch vorher gut befüllen und dann mit den Schläuchen im Vorfeld zusammen bauen. Der Radatiator war daher beim einbauen bereits vor befüllt und ich musste nur die neuen Schnellkupplung mit den bereits vorhandene der AIO verbinden. Kein befüllen und auch kein entlüften war mehr nötig.

Jetzt kommt er auf etwa 60°C mit dem Prozessor und ab und zu auch knapp unter 60°C. und mit der Wassertemperatur bei etwa 1200-1300 U/min der Lüfter auf 35-37°C. Die Wassertemperatur ist jetzt natürlich von der Drehzahl abhängig.

Muss noch dazu anmerken das wir das erste mal den 240mm Radiator oben so verbaut hatten das er die Luft rein fördert. Das hat sich zwar auf den Prozessor positiv ausgewirkt aber negativ auf die Grafikkarte die weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird. Denn es hat sich zu viel Wärme im Gehäuse angestaut. Bei unserem letzten Umbau haben wir uns deshalb dazu entschieden den oberen Radiator nun raus blasend zu verbauen und den neuen 360mm Radiator vorne rein blasend. Denn nun hat er mehr Fläche und so auch sowieso eine bessere Wassertemperatur. Die Grafikkarte wird jetzt obwohl sie vorgewärmte Luft vom Radiator bekommt trotzdem besser gekühlt und statt 79°C hält sie nun gut 72°C ein.

Die Temperatur im Gehäuse ist nun auch viel besser geworden.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Die Arctic P12 erstaunen mich immer wieder, wie viel Leistung man da bekommt. Die bleiben verdammt leise. Ich hab für jeden Radiator per Leistungseinstellung festgelegt, ab wann es für mich hörbar ist und entsprechend die Lüfterkurve festgelegt. Wasser würde natürlich kühler gehen, aber ich hab es lieber leiser - es ist ja egal ob das Wasser jetzt deswegen 31 oder 33 Grad hat. Wenn das Wasser auf die 40°C geht, würden sie eh mehr aufdrehen, das ist eh so eingestellt für den Hochsommer.
> 
> Wie warm wird eig das Wasser so in AiO? Hab da mal was von 50°C gehört?



Frage der Lüftereinstellung, Radigröße , CPU etc. 
aber man kann schon von 40+ ausgehen, auch über 50 bis zu 60 Grad ist möglich.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Hier im Forum ließt man gelegentlich auch im Hochsommer von AIOs die ausgelaufen sind und ich denke da spielt die Wassertemperatur die oft mit so einer AIO nicht zu ersehen ist eine große Rolle.


----------



## claster17 (31. Mai 2020)

Soweit ich weiß haben so ziemlich alle Asetek einen Wassertemperatursensor.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Mai 2020)

Ja es gibt vereinzelt auch AIOs mit solche Sensoren.
Mir sind aber jetzt nicht alle bekannt.

Meine das auch Corsair sowas mit dabei hat.


----------



## SnaxeX (31. Mai 2020)

Hab jetzt jedenfalls meine erste lange Session hinter mir - Max Temperatur liegen bei 33,17°C und was muss ich sagen - der PC ist absolut leise. Ich höre, dass er an sich "an" ist aber wirklich viel vernehmen kann ich nicht. Die höchsten Umdrehungen sind hierbei die Lüfter im Top Radiator auf der Hinterseite (Pull), welche ich bei 947rpm nicht vernehmen kann. Der Rest bewegt sich so um die 650-950rpm, je nachdem wo die Lüfter sind kann ich sie etwas schneller drehen lassen, weil ich sie nicht hören kann. 

Hab zuvor jeden Lüfter getestet, bei wie viel Prozent Leistung/Umdrehungen ich sie gerade noch nicht hören kann - das ist quasi die Last Einstellung. Bei Idle sind alle nur auf 20%. Ab 35,5/36°C, würden sie dann noch einmal stärker werden - ist für den Sommer gedacht. Die Pumpe gibt aber eh einen Alarm von sich, wenn 40°C im Sommer überschritten werden, von daher muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

Edit: Wie genau sind diese Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct eigentlich? Irgendwie wollen mir 2 Sensoren weißmachen, dass nachdem das Wasser im 420 Radi Front und 360 Radi Seite Links war, wärmer ist, als vorher, wenn es nach GPU/CPU nur im 360er Top Radiator war.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2020)

Kommt ganz darauf an und je nach Position können sich die Temperaturen auch unterscheiden. Zum Beispiel direkt nach dem Prozessor oder direkt nach der Grafikkarte wenn noch kein Radiator dazwischen war. Habe drei Sensoren verbaut und einer ist sehr genau und die anderen zwei haben eine Abweichung bis zu 2°C.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja es gibt vereinzelt auch AIOs mit solche Sensoren.
> Mir sind aber jetzt nicht alle bekannt.
> 
> Meine das auch Corsair sowas mit dabei hat.



Die Fractal Prisma + haben auch einen, der ist aber nicht auslesbar. Dort greift bei 55 Grad Wassertemp eine Art Notfallmodus, wo die Steuerung hochregelt und bei 60 Grad auf 100% läuft. Ich glaube die meisten Pumpen haben so ihre maximale Betriebstemp bei 60-65 Grad


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an und je nach Position können sich die Temperaturen auch unterscheiden. Zum Beispiel direkt nach dem Prozessor oder direkt nach der Grafikkarte wenn noch kein Radiator dazwischen war. Habe drei Sensoren verbaut und einer ist sehr genau und die anderen zwei haben eine Abweichung bis zu 2°C.



Mein Kreislauf: AGB/Pumpe - GPU - 1. Sensor - CPU - 2. Sensor -  Top 360 Radi - 3. Sensor -  Front 420 Radi - Seite Links 360 Radi - 4. Sensor -  Unten 240 Radi - Seite Rechts 360 Radi - AGB/Pumpe

Der 4. Sensor zeigt mir jetzt wärmere Temperaturen an als der 3. Sensor. Kann das vl auch damit zusammenhängen, dass der 4. Sensor direkt die warme Abluft vom letzten Radiator, Seite Rechts 360 Radi abbekommt? Mit der Zeit dürfte sich das alles ja etwas erwärmen, auch das Gewinde leicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Juni 2020)

Die Abluft kann aber nie wärmer als das von dem Radiator gekühlte Wasser sein. Wenn es jetzt kein grober Unterschied ist, würde ich sagen, Fertigungstoleranz. Oder dein Kreislauf ist falsch rum angeschlossen.


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Abluft kann aber nie wärmer als das von dem Radiator gekühlte Wasser sein. Wenn es jetzt kein grober Unterschied ist, würde ich sagen, Fertigungstoleranz. Oder dein Kreislauf ist falsch rum angeschlossen.



Naja, bei den XSPC Low Profile Radiator (also NICHT die X-Flow Variante mit 4 Anschlussmöglichkeiten), gibts ja nur 2 Anschlüsse - ob ich da rechts Inlet und links Outlet mache oder umgekehrt, ist ja egal? Aber ich würde sagen Fertigungstoleranz, wir reden hier von 0.5-1°C Unterschied zwischen den Temperatursensoren.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Juni 2020)

Je nach Durchfluss ist das im Bereich des Möglichen, erst recht, wenn die Sensoren eine Abweichung in entgegengesetzter Richtung haben. Kommt zwar eher selten vor, kann aber passieren. Mit falsch rum meinte ich eher die Pumpe, sprich den ganzen Kreislauf einmal umgedreht. Aber ich glaube, das ist schon  richtig rum so.


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Je nach Durchfluss ist das im Bereich des Möglichen, erst recht, wenn die Sensoren eine Abweichung in entgegengesetzter Richtung haben. Kommt zwar eher selten vor, kann aber passieren. Mit falsch rum meinte ich eher die Pumpe, sprich den ganzen Kreislauf einmal umgedreht. Aber ich glaube, das ist schon  richtig rum so.



Die D5 Next hat ja nen integrierten Temperatursensor und der zeigt mir dann die "richtige" Wassertemperatur an, die ist nämlich dann noch einmal niedriger als die T3 und T4 Sensor (macht ja auch Sinn, weil da das Wasser dann durch den 240er und 360er Radiator noch einmal durchgegangen ist). Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich hab gestern "geschafft" auf "ganze" 33.17°C zu kommen bei Silent Einstellungen. Von daher...es ist jammern auf hohem Niveau würd ich sagen xD


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2020)

Wobei es nicht gesagt ist das die Temperatur der Pumpe richtig ist, da noch die Abwärme der Pumpe selbst dazu kommen kann. 
Meine Aquastream Ultimate hat auch solch ein Temperatursensor und wegen der Pumpe selbst zeigt sie mir 1°C zu viel an.

In der Aquasuite können aber solche Temperaturabweichungen korrigiert werden.
Dazu muss man aber die richtige Temperatur ungefähr kennen.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Wie genau sind diese Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct eigentlich? Irgendwie wollen mir 2 Sensoren weißmachen, dass nachdem das Wasser im 420 Radi Front und 360 Radi Seite Links war, wärmer ist, als vorher, wenn es nach GPU/CPU nur im 360er Top Radiator war.


 Das kann sein. Wenn mit der Abluft des einen Radis der andere gekühlt wird. Front rein, oben raus und bei einem in sich nahezu aufgewärmten System, dann kommt das schon mal vor. Im laufenden Betrieb erwärmt sich mein Innenraum auf gut 32°C. Damit wurde dann bei so einem Aufbau der Top Radi mit 32°C warmer Luft durchströmt. Ich habe Top wie Front nun beide auf Push und Intake und habe das Problem, so es überhaupt eines ist, nicht mehr.


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das kann sein. Wenn mit der Abluft des einen Radis der andere gekühlt wird. Front rein, oben raus und bei einem in sich nahezu aufgewärmten System, dann kommt das schon mal vor. Im laufenden Betrieb erwärmt sich mein Innenraum auf gut 32°C. Damit wurde dann bei so einem Aufbau der Top Radi mit 32°C warmer Luft durchströmt. Ich habe Top wie Front nun beide auf Push und Intake und habe das Problem, so es überhaupt eines ist, nicht mehr.



All meine Radiatoren sind auf Intake über Frischluft. Keiner ist umgedreht und nutzt aufgewärmte Luft. In der Netzteilkammer unten habe ich 3 Radiatoren: 2x 360er Radiator an der Seite jeweils montiert auf Push Variante und nehmen Frischluft. Dann ist noch ein 240er Radiator dazwischen geklemmt (wobei sie sich nicht berühren, geht sich bis auf ein paar Millimiter genau aus) wo die Lüfter die Luft von Unten anziehen - der Radiator hat eine Push-/Pull Konfiguration.

Natürlich geht die warme Abluft vom Radiator rechts genau auf den 240er Radiator bzw. auf den Temperatursensor, der eben wärmere Werte anzeigt. Keine Ahnung ob sich mit der Zeit ein Gewinde sich deswegen ne Spur wärmer "aufheizen" kann (es ist ja noch immer im Rahmen an sich). Mich hat da nur der Hintergrund itneressiert, ob ich vl was übersehe oder ob das normal ist.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2020)

Eine weitere Optimierung konnte ich erreichen, in dem ich alle Ritzen vom Innen- in den Topbereich durch eine entsprechend zugeschnittene Folie abklebte. Damit konnte ich vermieden, dass warme, aufsteigende Luft von den Intakes oben aus dem Gehäuse angesaugt wurde.


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Eine weitere Optimierung konnte ich erreichen, in dem ich alle Ritzen vom Innen- in den Topbereich durch eine entsprechend zugeschnittene Folie abklebte. Damit konnte ich vermieden, dass warme, aufsteigende Luft von den Intakes oben aus dem Gehäuse angesaugt wurde.



Ich verstehe was du meinst, aber an sich sind die Top Radiatoren auch auf Intake gestellt. Aber das mal auszuprobieren schadet sicher nicht, wobei ich bezweifle dass so viel Luft durch die (löchrige) Platte durchgeht.

Wäre auch interessant, ob es etwas bringt, wenn ich in der Netzteilkammer den Radiator Liegend durch ne Folie von den seitlichen Radiatoren abzuschirmen. Klarsichtfolie oder Alufolie?^^


----------



## nekro- (5. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei es nicht gesagt ist das die Temperatur der Pumpe richtig ist, da noch die Abwärme der Pumpe selbst dazu kommen kann.
> Meine Aquastream Ultimate hat auch solch ein Temperatursensor und wegen der Pumpe selbst zeigt sie mir 1°C zu viel an.



Bei meiner D5 NEXT sind es 0,3 - 0,5 Grad wobei ich da auch nur ein Digitales Fiebertermometer in den AGB gehalten habe.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juni 2020)

Meine Navi frisst die MX-4 zum Frühstück, die WLP drückt's mit der Zeit immer (fast vollständig) zur Seite raus, der kleine Die scheint das "Problem" noch zu begünstigen. 
Aktuell sind die Temperaturen unter Volllast wieder mal von ca. 45/65°C auf etwa 60/90°C rauf geklettert. Der letzte Umbau/WLP-Wechsel ist ungefähr sechs Wochen her. 

Da ich das Teil also wieder mal ausbauen werde spiele ich mit dem Gedanken was neues auszuprobieren und schiele mit einem Auge auf Flüssig-Metall. Hab das noch nie getestet und möchte auch gern mal wissen wie sich das bei mir verhält. 
Allerdings hängt die Karte bei mir vertikal im Gehäuse drinnen. Mangels eigenhändiger Erfahrung und einer Portion Naivität stellt sich nun die Frage ob es hier überhaupt ratsam ist auf elektrisch leitfähiges Wärmeleitmittel zu gehen?
Wie verhält sich das Zeug wenn es zur Seite rausgedrückt wird? Haftet es dann am Rand an oder beginnt es zu fließen? 

Bei CPUs habe ich auch schon oft gesehen, dass LM mit Direct-Die zum Einsatz kommt und die sind ja meist auch vertikal montiert. 
Bin aber trotzdem unsicher. Nicht, dass das LM "rausgepumpt" wird und auf's PCB runtertropft...  

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Meine Grafikkarte ist auch Vertikal verbaut und ich habe LM dazwischen.
LM kommt aber sehr wenig drauf, das ganze kommt am ende eher ein anmalen gleich und darf daher nicht zu dick aufgetragen werden.

Zuvor war meine Grafikkarte aber bereits mit LM normal verbaut gewesen.

Wichtig ist halt das die Bauteile darum herum abisoliert werden damit falls LM dran kommt nichts kurzschließen kann. Mit WLP bin ich auf etwa 46°C gekommen und mit LM komme ich mit der selben Wassertemperatur nicht mehr über 40-41°C. Meist liege ich sogar nur zwischen 37-39°C. Hängt halt von der Wassertemperatur mit ab, da dieses der Ausgangspunkt + Delta ist.

Mit der MX-4 hatte ich anfangs auch bessere Temperaturen und auch bei mir wurde fast alles durch den Andruck verdrängt und ein paar Wochen später hatte ich statt 43°C dann um die 46-48°C mit 30 °C Wassertemperatur anliegen.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte ist auch Vertikal verbaut und ich habe LM dazwischen.
> LM kommt aber sehr wenig drauf, das ganze kommt am ende eher ein anmalen gleich und darf daher nicht zu dick aufgetragen werden.
> 
> Zuvor war meine Grafikkarte aber bereits mit LM normal verbaut gewesen.
> ...



Danke für die Info, das hört sich schon mal gut an. 
Dann werd ich die Karte anfangs einfach mal etwas großzügiger mit Plasti-Dip abdecken und nicht nur den Bereich um den Chip.

Kann man also erwarten, dass das LM länger seinen Dienst verrichtet als es konventionelle WLP tut? 
Ich hätte schon auch damit gerechnet, dass das mit der Zeit zur Seite heraus-quillt.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Wenn LM zur Seite raus kommt hast du zuviel verwendet. Habe sogar zwischen IHS und Kühler auch LM dazwischen und da darf wirklich nichts raus kommen, sonst ist das Mainboard und der Prozessor Schrott. Du kannst ja am Rand 3mm frei lassen und nicht ganz bis zum Rand verstreichen.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn LM zur Seite raus kommt hast du zuviel verwendet. Habe sogar zwischen IHS und Kühler auch LM dazwischen und da darf wirklich nichts raus kommen, sonst ist das Mainboard und der Prozessor Schrott. Du kannst ja am Rand 3mm frei lassen und nicht ganz bis zum Rand verstreichen.



Ah, verstehe. 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Bei meiner D5 NEXT sind es 0,3 - 0,5 Grad wobei ich da auch nur ein Digitales Fiebertermometer in den AGB gehalten habe.



Ja nein, ich nehme einfach die Temperatur der D5 Next. Die ist ja auch am Ende vom Loop, ist dann klar dass die noch einmal etwas kühler ist und irgendwas muss ich ja als Ausgangstemperatur nehmen. Jetzt wo es etwas wärmer ist, hab ich 35°C gehabt, ist also noch immer mehr als im Rahmen für Silent Betrieb.


----------



## nekro- (7. Juni 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ja nein, ich nehme einfach die Temperatur der D5 Next. Die ist ja auch am Ende vom Loop, ist dann klar dass die noch einmal etwas kühler ist und irgendwas muss ich ja als Ausgangstemperatur nehmen. Jetzt wo es etwas wärmer ist, hab ich 35°C gehabt, ist also noch immer mehr als im Rahmen für Silent Betrieb.



So ist es, irgendwo muss man ja messen. Die 1-2 grad Differenz ist völlig egal. Ich hatte auch überlegt mehrere Temp Sensoren zu verbauen aber was bringt es mit? Außer das man 3 Werte hat die sich 1-2 Grad voneinander unterscheiden? 

Bei mir AGB/Pumpe -> Rad 1 -> GPU -> CPU -> Rad 2 -> Rad 3


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nekro- (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hätte eine Frage ich benötige bitte eine 12V RGB Kabelverlängerung. Wo bekomme ich sowas? Es ist ein RGB Kabel von EK Radeon Wakü Block




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Du kucken hier >>> Klick <<<


----------



## nekro- (7. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du kucken hier >>> Klick <<<



Jau perfekt da hab ich was gefunden beim Käsekönig.

Auf dem Mainboard ist es egal wie rum man den Kabel einsteckt ? Oder muss der Pfeil auf dem Schwarzen Stecker beachtet werden? Was bedeutet der Pfeil?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Pfeil kommt am Pin mit dem Pluspol dran und mit der Verlängerung und einem Kabel müssen dann die Pfeile aufeinander zeigen.
In deiner Bedienungsanleitung wird der Pluspol auch mit einer Skizze gezeigt.

Verlängerungen und Splitter gibt es überall zu kaufen.

Ich bestelle gerne über Amazon, da ich dort Prime mit dabei habe und so keine Versandkosten mit bezahlen muss.
Auf Ebay gibt es diese Kabeln auch, aber Amazon ist mir lieber, da sie meist auch schnell liefern können.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Jau perfekt da hab ich was gefunden beim Käsekönig.
> 
> Auf dem Mainboard ist es egal wie rum man den Kabel einsteckt ? Oder muss der Pfeil auf dem Schwarzen Stecker beachtet werden? Was bedeutet der Pfeil?
> 
> ...



Bedienungsanleitung beachten, dort steht drinnen wo der Pfeil hin muss. Hab meine Verlängerungskabel aber auch einfach über Amazon bestellt.




nekro- schrieb:


> So ist es, irgendwo muss man ja messen. Die 1-2 grad Differenz ist völlig egal. Ich hatte auch überlegt mehrere Temp Sensoren zu verbauen aber was bringt es mit? Außer das man 3 Werte hat die sich 1-2 Grad voneinander unterscheiden?
> 
> Bei mir AGB/Pumpe -> Rad 1 -> GPU -> CPU -> Rad 2 -> Rad 3
> 
> ...



Ich habs eigentlich nur aus Spaß gemacht, ich wollte wissen wie sehr sich das Wasser nach der GPU bzw. nach der CPU ist. Ich seh jetzt, dass das Wasser von der GPU ganz gut aufgeheizt wird, aber das bei den Ryzen 3000 sowas von egal ist, da hier einfach der 7nm Fertigungsprozess das "Problem" in der Wärmeübertragung ist. Der CPU ist das also egal, ob das Wasser jetzt 1 oder 2°C wärmer ist.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Steht sogar normalerweise ganz klein auf dem Mainboard dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekro- (7. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Pfeil kommt am Pin mit dem Pluspol dran und mit der Verlängerung und einem Kabel müssen dann die Pfeile aufeinander zeigen.
> In deiner Bedienungsanleitung wird der Pluspol auch mit einer Skizze gezeigt.
> 
> Verlängerungen und Splitter gibt es überall zu kaufen.
> ...



Danke hab es gefunden! Der Plus Pluspol ist rechts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank für die Info


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Deshalb solltest du auch in dein Handbuch rein schauen.

Aber bis du dir sicher das der Pluspol mit 12v rechts ist, denn soweit ich das richtige Handbuch zu deinem Mainboard habe ist mit D-RGB Pluspol rechts und 12v aber links.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://download.asrock.com/Manual/QIG/Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITXac_multiQIG.pdf


----------



## nekro- (7. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deshalb solltest du auch in dein Handbuch rein schauen, denn bei mir wäre es genau anders herum.



Ja ich hab’s auch erst probiert mit bloßem Blick ob ich da irgendwo +12V sehe, aber da ist nichts zu erkennen. Blödes ITX! Die Abbildung ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.

Weiter unten in der Anleitung steht das genau wie es bei dir ist. Nämlich links.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was wäre möglicherweise schlimmes zu befürchten gewesen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Links müsste richtig sein.

Nimm ansonsten wenn möglich ein Handy und mach ein Bild mit einer hohen Auflösung und dann das Bild stark vergrößern.
Vielleicht steht es drauf nur ist es mit dem Auge so klein und schwer zu erkennen.

Verkehrtherum wird es nicht funktionieren und schlimmstenfalls wirst du deine LEDs beschädigen.


----------



## nekro- (7. Juni 2020)

Ich verstehe sowas nicht warum man da keine Nasen oder ähnliches wie bei den Strom, SATA macht, damit man nicht falsch herum anschließt.

Ich sehe kein Hinweis. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War damit auch mein letztes Asrock Mobo, danach gehts wieder zu MSI zurück.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Das ist mit anderen Mainboards nicht anders, nur steht es bei mir auf meinem Asus noch mit auf dem Mainboard mit dabei und letztens habe ich ein Gigabyte mit AMD verbaut und da stand es auch drauf.

Das mit der fehlenden Nase finde ich auch und ich habe mir schon einmal ein Strip zerstört.

Denn ich habe 12v und 5v nebeneinander und musste von meinem Monoblock mit D-RGB (5v) den Stecker einstecken. Selbst mit D-RGB haben nicht alle Stecker den fehlenden Pin verschlossen. Zumindest hat EK mit ihrem Monoblock zwar D-RGB verbaut aber auch ein Stecker mit vier Pins wo der dritte Pin einfach nicht belegt ist. Dadurch passt der Stecker auf den 5v und auch auf den 12v drauf.

In meinem Fall hatte es nichts mit Unwissenheit was zu tun, sondern weil ich dazu nicht extra den Rechner auf einem Tisch stellen wollte damit ich besser dran komme. Daher habe ich mich neben dem Rechner hingelegt und mit der Hand davor habe ich nicht gesehen das ich aus versehen den linken Anschluss mit den 12v erwischt habe. Blöderweise hatte ich es nach dem einstecken nicht geprüft und nach dem einschalten war der Strip der im Monoblock verbaut ist direkt defekt.

Habe mir dann ein Ersatzstrip von EK zum austausche bestellen müssen und konnte mein neuen Monoblock ausbauen und zerlegen.
Denn der ist auch blöderweise so verbaut dass hierzu das Acrylglas davon abgenommen werden muss. Bei meiner Grafikkarte ist letztens eines der Kabel am Strip abgegangen, aber hier konnte ich wenigstens durch lösen von 3 Schrauben den Strip ohne zerlegen der Grafikkarte entnehmen und das Kabel was sich gelöst hatte wieder dran löten. 

Die Grafikkarte musste ich aber dazu ausbauen, nur war ich zu der Zeit am umbauen dran und hatte zum Glück beim einbauen direkt gesehen das eines der Kabel nicht mehr dran war. An Röhren hatte ich an der Grafikkarte noch nichts angeschlossen gehabt.


----------



## nekro- (7. Juni 2020)

Ach du ********.. ja das ist auch wirklich ne Falle und total Benutzerunfreundlich ein 4PIN 5V Stecker zu machen der auf einem 4 PIN 12V passt und beide Stecker sehen gleich aus. 
Ja bei mir ist es auch die Grafikkarte, wieder neuen Block bestellen alles umbauen und befüllen habe ich auch kein Bock mehr. Ich werde mal den Support anschreiben mit dem Foto und nach fragen. Danke für deine Mühe wobei ich mir zu 80% sicherbin das es links ist. Der ARGB ist rechts, der USB_5 ist auch rechts und gemäß Zeichnung ist dann der AMD_LED links.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juni 2020)

Laut Anleitung ist es links.


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Juni 2020)

Hab zuerst auch ursprünglich meinen Strip (12V) von der GPU unabsichtlich auf die 5V angeschlossen, bis ich gesehen habe, dass es ja 4 Kabel sind, die in eins verlaufen und somit 12V sein müssen. Hab immer gedacht, dass das ein 5V LED Strip ist. Hab aber Glück gehabt, es funkt alles.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

Von 5v auf 12v war auch in meinem Fall etwas schlecht.


----------



## nekro- (8. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe das ich dann langsam auch meine letzten bestellten Teile bekomme... Mitte Mai hab ich bei Highflow den dritten XSCP TX 360 Ultrathin bestellt, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das so lange dauert hätte ich damals direkt 3 bestellen sollen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

Über Highflow habe ich auch schon 2x bestellt, aber bei mir hat es nicht länger als 3-4 Tage gedauert.
Sicher das du was bestellt hast was lagernd gelistet war?


----------



## nekro- (8. Juni 2020)

Nein leider nicht ich hatte noch Cable Mod Kabel in weiß mitreingepackt die out of Stock waren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

Bestelle grundsätzlich nie was was nicht lagernd steht.


----------



## nekro- (8. Juni 2020)

Ja normalerweise ist das ja kein Problem da ja automatisch die Händler nachbestellen. Highflow sagte es ist wegen Corona und beim Käsekönig war es so, dass die Container im Hafen von Hamburg festhingen auch wegen Corona 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (9. Juni 2020)

Weil hier beim Thema bezüglich Temperatursensoren die Abwärme von der Pumpe ins Spiel gebracht wurde: tatsächlich hab ich eine Erhöhung der Temperatur im Idle wenn die Pumpe auf 100% gehen würde.

Beim Herabkühlen dasselbe Spiel, ein T3 (vor dem Frontradiator)  zeigt mir dann schneller tiefere Temperaturen an als die Pumpe. 

Nur unter Last sind die Temperaturen der Pumpe dann wieder tiefer. 

Ist jetzt an sich kein Drama, find es nur interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Meine Navi frisst die MX-4 zum Frühstück, die WLP drückt's mit der Zeit immer (fast vollständig) zur Seite raus, der kleine Die scheint das "Problem" noch zu begünstigen.
> Aktuell sind die Temperaturen unter Volllast wieder mal von ca. 45/65°C auf etwa 60/90°C rauf geklettert. Der letzte Umbau/WLP-Wechsel ist ungefähr sechs Wochen her.
> 
> Da ich das Teil also wieder mal ausbauen werde spiele ich mit dem Gedanken was neues auszuprobieren und schiele mit einem Auge auf Flüssig-Metall. Hab das noch nie getestet und möchte auch gern mal wissen wie sich das bei mir verhält.
> ...



Normalerweise sollten die Temperaturen sinken, wenn Wärmeleitpaste herausgedrückt wird. Der Idealfall ist der direkte Kontakt zwischen Metall und Silizium. Sobald dieser erreicht ist, sollte die unvermeidbar verbleibenden Spalten noch mit Wärmeleitpaste gefüllt sein, aber nichts mehr herausgedrückt werden können. Gibt es Hinweise auf einseitigen Anpressdruck? Wenn die unter Hitze flüssig gewordene Wärmeleitpaste aus einem sich nicht schließenden Spalt herausläuft, können die Temperaturen natürlich steigen.


Flüssigmetall haftet übrigens sehr gut, allerdings verringert dass das Risiko bei GPUs kaum: Da im GPU-Umfeld meist weitere Kontakte auf dem PCB sind, muss der von austretendem Flüssigmetall gebildete Tropfen klar kleiner als der Abstand zwischen Kühlerboden und Substrat, also weniger als eine Chip-Höhe bleiben. Überdosierung sollte also vermieden werden. Allerdings ist Flüssigmetall kaum zum füllen größerer Abstände geeignet, die Passform muss also als erste geklärt werden.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn LM zur Seite raus kommt hast du zuviel verwendet. Habe sogar zwischen IHS und Kühler auch LM dazwischen und da darf wirklich nichts raus kommen, sonst ist das Mainboard und der Prozessor Schrott. Du kannst ja am Rand 3mm frei lassen und nicht ganz bis zum Rand verstreichen.



Wenn man bei Navi 3 mm freilässt, dann lässt man die Hälfte des Chips unbedeckt. Zur optimalen Verteilung sollte man das gesamte Silizium einmal benetzt haben, aber mehr eben auch nicht. Wenn man eine Schicht stehen lässt, bildet sich ein Tropfen am Kühler. Bei meiner ersten CPU hatte er circa 2 mm Durchmesser, später wurde ich vorsichtiger.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Navi 3 mm freilässt, dann lässt man die Hälfte des Chips unbedeckt. Zur optimalen Verteilung sollte man das gesamte Silizium einmal benetzt haben, aber mehr eben auch nicht. Wenn man eine Schicht stehen lässt, bildet sich ein Tropfen am Kühler. Bei meiner ersten CPU hatte er circa 2 mm Durchmesser, später wurde ich vorsichtiger.


Bei meiner Grafikkarte habe ich auch die Bauteile gegen Kurzschluss abgesichert, da habe ich natürlich kein Rand gelassen und komplett mit LM versehen. Mein Beitrag war eher auf den Prozessor bezogen wenn LM zwischen IHS und Kühler kommt. So habe ich es in meinem Fall gemacht um zu verhindern das was ins Sockel laufen kann. Aber ich habe ehe nicht viel drauf gemacht, so das da normalerweise nichts verlaufen kann.

Im allgemeinem habe ich hier zwei 2080er Grafikkarten da gehabt und bei beiden hat der Druckbild nach Wochen mit WLP immer so ausgesehen das Mittig auf den Chips fast keine WLP war und fast alles raus gedrückt wurde. Die WLP ist eher mehr zu den Ränder noch vorhanden gewesen. Die Temperaturen haben sich dadurch mit WLP immer um 3-5°C nach ein paar Wochen verschlechtert. Mit LM habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr gehabt und habe sogar etwa 3-5°C die Temperaturen noch niedriger hin bekommen.

Der Chips scheint zumindest bei den 2080(S) Grafikkarten nicht ganz Plan zu sein.
Dazu hatte ich eine MSI 2080 Grafikkarte da und eine Asus 2080 Super.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Juni 2020)

Gibt es Norprene-Schlauch A-60-G eigentlich auch ohne Aufschrift?


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Gibt es Norprene-Schlauch A-60-G eigentlich auch ohne Aufschrift?


Nennt sich EK-ZMT 
Soweit ich weiß, gibts die Norprene nur mit Aufschrift.


----------



## nekro- (10. Juni 2020)

Die EPDM von WC haben auch eine ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Juni 2020)

Nein, aber die sind recht dünnwandig und können je nach Fitting schon mit wenig Kraftaufwand aus dem verschraubten Fitting herausgezogen werden. Alphacool- und Barrowfittinge halten, vermutlich auch andere nahezu identische Fittings, aber bei den auf dickwandigeren Zmt ausgelegten Fittingen von Ek wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Juni 2020)

Ich frage explizit nach A-60-G, weil der nicht so starr wie EK-ZMT sein soll. Ich will nur nichts mit Aufschrift.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten die Temperaturen sinken, wenn Wärmeleitpaste herausgedrückt wird. Der Idealfall ist der direkte Kontakt zwischen Metall und Silizium. Sobald dieser erreicht ist, sollte die unvermeidbar verbleibenden Spalten noch mit Wärmeleitpaste gefüllt sein, aber nichts mehr herausgedrückt werden können. Gibt es Hinweise auf einseitigen Anpressdruck? Wenn die unter Hitze flüssig gewordene Wärmeleitpaste aus einem sich nicht schließenden Spalt herausläuft, können die Temperaturen natürlich steigen.
> 
> 
> Flüssigmetall haftet übrigens sehr gut, allerdings verringert dass das Risiko bei GPUs kaum: Da im GPU-Umfeld meist weitere Kontakte auf dem PCB sind, muss der von austretendem Flüssigmetall gebildete Tropfen klar kleiner als der Abstand zwischen Kühlerboden und Substrat, also weniger als eine Chip-Höhe bleiben. Überdosierung sollte also vermieden werden. Allerdings ist Flüssigmetall kaum zum füllen größerer Abstände geeignet, die Passform muss also als erste geklärt werden.



Hm, die letzten beiden Male als ich die Karte rausgenommen hab war die WLP gleichmäßig zu allen Seiten rausgedrückt. 
Ich hab auch versucht den Block so gleichmäßig wie möglich über Kreuz anzuziehen weil mir nach dem ersten zusammenbau die Temps durch die Decke gegangen sind. 
Allerdings war beim ersten Versuch wohl etwas zu wenig Anpressdruck im Spiel. 
Eventuell bekomm ich diese Woche noch das Flüssigmetall, dann werd ich mir das wieder mal angucken. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich frage explizit nach A-60-G, weil der nicht so starr wie EK-ZMT sein soll. Ich will nur nichts mit Aufschrift.



Wenn es Schlauch ohne Aufschrift sein soll, dann würde ich persönlich zum WC EPDM greifen. 
Der knickt zwar schon etwas früher als der Tygon, ist aber auch recht "geschmeidig", wenn man das so sagen kann. 
Ganz unten ist noch zum Vergleich ein Primoflex Advanced XT dabei, der ist vergleichsweise hart und unnachgiebig.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Allerdings war beim ersten Versuch wohl etwas zu wenig Anpressdruck im Spiel.


Das liegt meist an den Pads wenn sie noch neu sind und sich noch nicht gut eingedrückt haben und ein gewissen Widerstand darstellen. Daher sollten die Schrauben nachdem die Grafikkarte ein paar Stunden gelaufen ist nochmals nachgezogen werden. Innerhalb einer Einbauanleitung habe ich es letztens sogar raus gelesen worin drin stand das die Schrauben 24 Stunden später nochmals nachgezogen werden sollen.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das liegt meist an den Pads wenn sie noch neu sind und sich noch nicht gut eingedrückt haben und ein gewissen Widerstand darstellen. Daher sollten die Schrauben nachdem die Grafikkarte ein paar Stunden gelaufen ist nochmals nachgezogen werden. Innerhalb einer Einbauanleitung habe ich es letztens sogar raus gelesen worin drin stand das die Schrauben 24 Stunden später nochmals nachgezogen werden sollen.



Ah, interessant, daran hätte ich nie gedacht. 
 Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2020)

Habe schon zwei Fälle worin ich es merken konnte.

1. Neuen Monoblock eingebaut und ein paar Stunden später von hinten nachgezogen und die CPU Temperatur ist etwa 5°C besser geworden.

2. Hatte mal ganz blöde Pads erwischt die normalerweise sogar sehr gut sein sollten. Aber die waren im Zustand des Einbau wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so weich wie andere. Zumindest habe ich kein einziges Spiel starten  können da die GPU auf 300 MHz runter gegangen ist um sich zu schützen. Um genau zu sagen waren es die Spannungswandler was die GPU hat runter takten lassen, da sie zu heiß geworden sind.

Nachdem ich die Grafikkarte erneut zerlegte konnte ich fast keine Spuren der Spannungswandler im Pad erkennen. Habe dann die Pads etwas warm gemacht und so zusammen gebaut und dann war es gut. Habe letztens welche von Arctic verwendet und die sind viel besser gewesen.


----------



## SnaxeX (13. Juni 2020)

Mit welchem Material bzw. wie würdet ihr die Radiatoren im Bild unten voneinander abdichten? Im Grunde genommen möchte ich, dass die Luft von den seitlichen Radiatoren über den 240er Radiator gehen und die erwärmte Luft nicht so viel in den 240er Radiator von der Seite reindrücken. Bei dem einen Bild ist es fertig gebaut, bei dem anderen ist quasi die eine Seite noch offen, man sieht aber den anderen seitlichen Radiator schon montiert.

Edit: Wie auf dem 3. Bild würde ich so eine Folie (Alufolie? Klarsichtfolie?) versuchen da reinzuzwängen. Ansonsten kann ich auch über nen Freund vl per 3D-Drucker einfach ne Platte reinlegen.


----------



## nekro- (14. Juni 2020)

Dieses Wochenende den PC meines Kollegen gesäubert er hatte eine Wasserkühlung 10 Jahre lang mit Destiliertem Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz betrieben. Nie Sauber gemacht! Die Clear Schläuche sind Minzgrün und sticken ekelhaft. Mit Zahnbürste für den CPU Block und Cillitbang Ging es los.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich konnte ihn zu einem Mora überreden. Sein System hatte 3x Nvidia 680 + Intel 3970X Extreme. Bei 1x120 und 1x360 Radiator. Unfassbar was man ihm damals verkauft und verbaut hat viel zu wenig Radiatorenfläche! Naja Mora kommt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2020)

Scheint ihm 10 Jahre lang ausgereicht zu haben. 
Wenn er mit der Kühlleistung un der Drehzahl der Lüfter zufrieden ist... wieso nicht.


----------



## nekro- (14. Juni 2020)

Naja er hat sich dafür gar nicht interessiert und keine wirkliche Ahnung davon, er wollte damals nur haben, nicht mal die Temperaturen hat er mal überprüft 

Interessant zu sehen war aber das das System obwohl es 10 jahrelang nur mit destiliertem Wasser lief, soweit fehlerfrei war.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Dann kann ich ja die nächsten 10 Jahre mein System laufen lassen xD

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab mich mal heut etwas mit meinen Radiatoren in meiner Netzteilkammer auseinandergesetzt und festgestellt, dass die 2 360er Radiatoren sich gegenseitig aufheizen. Sprich, es macht keinen Unterschied ob ich beide laufen lasse oder einen abdrehe, der Kühleffekt ist gleich null. Den 240er Radiator habe ich dabei mal ausgeschalten gelassen.

Noch schlimmer: Wenn ich den 240er Radiator einschalte und dann aber ein zweiter 360er Radiator an der Seite läuft, sind die Temperaturen schlimmer als wenn ich einfach den zweiten 360er Radiator ausgeschalten lasse. Der 240er Radiator heizt sich quasi von der warmen Abluft auf. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ne open-heart Operation durchgeführt und an den einen neuen 360er Radiatoren die Lüfter auf Pull Betrieb gesetzt, damit die Luft jetzt quasi an der linken Seite vom Gehäuse angesaugt wird, durch die Netzteilkammer durchfließt und durch den 2. 360er Radiator wieder angesaugt und entlassen wird - anstatt dass alle Radiatoren ansaugen. 

Und siehe da, die Temperaturen gehen um ein halbes Grad runter.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Juni 2020)

Keine ausreichende Luftabfuhr aus der unteren Kammer?


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Keine ausreichende Luftabfuhr aus der unteren Kammer?



De Facto nein, ich hab gehofft, dass es reicht, dass der eine 140mm Lüfter ganz vorne die Luft weit genug nach hinten durch"pustet" aber ich glaub der schafft das nicht wirklich. Ich schau morgen dann nach aber ich glaube nicht dass sich noch ein Lüfter am Ende von der Kammer ausgeht wegen den Schläuchen/Anschlüssen. 

Die andere Idee wäre, mit Alufolie den mittleren Radiator abzuschirmen von der Seite, aber selbst dann müsste ich die warme Abluft vom linken Radiator schön nach hinten bekommen, damit er den anderen Radiator rechts nicht aufwärmt. Nur hab ich da nur 2mm Spielraum oder dergleichen, ich kann da also maximal ne Custom Metallblende oder ne Plastikblende aus nem 3D Drucker dazwischenreingeben, bezweifle aber, dass das die Luft effizient abschirmt/nach hinten strömen lässt durch den Lüfter vorne.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Juni 2020)

Das bringt alles nichts und schwächt nur den Luftstrom, du brauchst die Abluft!


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das bringt alles nichts und schwächt nur den Luftstrom, du brauchst die Abluft!



Ich hab mal den Radiator etwas zur Seite schieben können, tatsächlich geht sich sogar ein 140mm Lüfter hinten noch aus. Hab noch einen beQuiet SilentWings3 140mm herum liegen gehabt, den hab ich dort hinten jetzt dazwischen geklammert und bläst raus. Der dürfte den Job wahrscheinlich ziemlich gut erledigen, da der ja als Gehäuselüfter konzipiert ist.

Das andere was ich noch machen könnte, wäre die Lüfter am rechten Radiator von Pull auf Push Betrieb zu setzen, weiß nur nicht wie effektiv das ist, weil dann die Lüfter effektiv 1-2mm Abstand zum liegenden 240 Radiator haben, welcher ja "relativ" hoch ist weil der auf Push-/Pull Betrieb setzt. Sprich die Lüfter wären so oder so zur Hälfte dann quasi bedeckt. Andererseits mag ich ja möglichst viel Abluft rausbekommen, also wäre das eine Überlegung wert - mit dem Kugelhahn dürft das Wasser eh einfach abzulassen sein und vl hab ich bei den Schläuchen noch genug Spielraum, dass ich den Radiator einfach um 2,5cm nach hinten versetzen kann. 


Kann mir jemand die PWM Schaltung erklären? Ich habe jetzt 3x Arctic P12 und 1x SilentWings3 aneinandergereiht über deren Adapter, alle laufen ja über PWM. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass für die Arctic P12 50% 1000rpm bedeuten, während es für den SilentWings3 50% lediglich 500rpm bedeuten. Lauft jetzt der SilentWings3 also bei 50% auf 500rpm oder auf den 1000rpm von den anderen?


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Juni 2020)

Wenn du hinten noch einen Lüfter rein bekommst, dann sollte das besser sein. Aber dieses enge Gefummel mit Radiatoren und Anschlüssen war bei mir der Grund, warum ich auf sehr große Gehäuse gewechselt bin - und es trotzdem nicht unbedingt besser ist.  Jetzt sind nur größere Radiatoren im Weg, und durch mehr Kammern kommt man noch schlechter dran.
Bei den Lüftern bedeuten 50%Pwm 50%Pwm, sprich die Silent Wings laufen auf 500 Umdrehungen. Das Tachosignal kommt ja nur von einem P12; welche Drehzahlen die anderen Lüfter genau haben, weißt du nicht. Du kannst nur sagen "irgendwas in Richtung 1000" bzw. was bei 50% eben anliegt - im Fall des Silent Wings eben 500.


----------



## claster17 (15. Juni 2020)

Es macht auch jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Ding, welche Drehzahl bei welchem PWM-Signal anliegen soll. Die Kurve muss nicht unbedingt linear sein. Wirklich zuverlässig ist es nur bei identischen Lüftern.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du hinten noch einen Lüfter rein bekommst, dann sollte das besser sein. Aber dieses enge Gefummel mit Radiatoren und Anschlüssen war bei mir der Grund, warum ich auf sehr große Gehäuse gewechselt bin - und es trotzdem nicht unbedingt besser ist.  Jetzt sind nur größere Radiatoren im Weg, und durch mehr Kammern kommt man noch schlechter dran.
> Bei den Lüftern bedeuten 50%Pwm 50%Pwm, sprich die Silent Wings laufen auf 500 Umdrehungen. Das Tachosignal kommt ja nur von einem P12; welche Drehzahlen die anderen Lüfter genau haben, weißt du nicht. Du kannst nur sagen "irgendwas in Richtung 1000" bzw. was bei 50% eben anliegt - im Fall des Silent Wings eben 500.





claster17 schrieb:


> Es macht auch jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Ding, welche Drehzahl bei welchem PWM-Signal anliegen soll. Die Kurve muss nicht unbedingt linear sein. Wirklich zuverlässig ist es nur bei identischen Lüftern.



Na toll. Ok, dann werd ich mal die Lüfter etwas umstecken und schauen, ob ich noch wo nen Y-Kabel(PWM) herum liegen hab, ansonsten bestell ichs. Danke!


Edit: Ah, noch ne Meinung zu ob Push oder Pull bei meinem Use Case? An sich nehm ich immer Push, da die Lüfter so nen besseren Durchsatz haben, aber ich weiß nicht ob das bei mir hier so zielführend ist, weil an sich der linke Radiator ja schon die Luft nach rechts bewegt und die Lüfter bei Push Konfig auch nicht viel Raum hätten zum Ansaugen - mit Pull haben sie etwas mehr Raum, weil halt der Radiator dazwischen ist (wobei da natürlich dann die Finnen im Weg sind).

Im Anhang noch einmal der Spalt, im Grunde genommen kann man sich das dann einfach umgedreht vorstellen, dass dann so knapp die Lüfter vom 240 Radiator wegwären.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Juni 2020)

Da drin zu arbeiten muss die Hölle für die Finger sein.

Aber zum Thema Lüfter und Pwm: An sich stimmt das zwar, dass sich Lüfter unterschiedlich im Bezug auf das Signal verhalten und mal eine lineare, mal eine exponentielle und mal eine logarithmische Kurve entsteht, je nach Lüfter und dessen Schaltung. Aber 50% sind 50%. Wenn die Silent Wings bei 50% 500 Umdrehungen liefern, tun sie das auch, wenn da noch mehrere weitere Lüfter im Weg sind (Steckerwiderstände und damit minimal niedrigere Spannung und damit Drehzahl mal ausgenommen). Die Arctics liefern bei 50% eben 1000 Umdrehungen.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da drin zu arbeiten muss die Hölle für die Finger sein.
> 
> Aber zum Thema Lüfter und Pwm: An sich stimmt das zwar, dass sich Lüfter unterschiedlich im Bezug auf das Signal verhalten und mal eine lineare, mal eine exponentielle und mal eine logarithmische Kurve entsteht, je nach Lüfter und dessen Schaltung. Aber 50% sind 50%. Wenn die Silent Wings bei 50% 500 Umdrehungen liefern, tun sie das auch, wenn da noch mehrere weitere Lüfter im Weg sind (Steckerwiderstände und damit minimal niedrigere Spannung und damit Drehzahl mal ausgenommen). Die Arctics liefern bei 50% eben 1000 Umdrehungen.



Das nennt man Spaß 
Tatsächlich ist die Seitbracket relativ breit und der Radiator rechts hat genügend Spielraum, dass ich den etwas hin und her schieben kann - ob ich aber ihn soweit rausbewegen kann, dass ich die Lüfter anders montiere, wird eher eng...da beginnt dann der "Spaß" 

Wegen PWM:
Ok passt, dann werde ich die definitiv umstecken. Dann laufen die SilentWings3 jetzt nur auf 300rpm oder so, und dabei sind die bis 800rpm unhörbar. Da geht also schon mehr 
Werde das dann auch heute Abend testen, wie sehr der Luftstau sich verbessert hat.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Juni 2020)

Ich denke da eher an paar Fittinge, wo man kaum dran kommt. War zumindest bei mir das Problem. Die Schiene kann man ja abnehmen (zumindest bei meinem TT Gehäuse).


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich denke da eher an paar Fittinge, wo man kaum dran kommt. War zumindest bei mir das Problem. Die Schiene kann man ja abnehmen (zumindest bei meinem TT Gehäuse).



Das ging sogar. Die Schläuche sind ja sowieso kurz knickbar um sie reinzubekommen, da musste ich sie ja nur zurechtschneiden. An die Fittings selber zu kommen war hier und da zwar etwas fummelig, aber nicht wirklich schwierig. Das schwierigste war tatsächlich den Abschnitt reinzubekommen, wo mein T-Verteiler dranhängt mit dem Kugelhahn und dem Durchflusssensor, von wo es dann zur Pumpe wieder raufgeht. Das musste ich so schon zusammengesteckt reingeben und durchstecken, wo der Schlauch zur Pumpe erst im Nachhinein gekürzt wurde (und dann fast zu kurz abgeschnitten wurde  ) 

Ursprünglich wollte ich auch das Thermaltake Core X5 bzw X9 haben, aber das gab es dann nicht mehr weil TT die Linie eingestellt hat und nirgends wo mehr auf Lager war.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Juni 2020)

Bei mir stehen für den nächsten Umbau wieder paar unschöne Stellen an, insbesondere mit mehreren Winkeladaptern hintereinander (ganz bekloppte Geschichte, aber lief schon mal so). Störend wird da auch noch die Verkabelung sein, nachträglich nochmal was Einstöpseln wird nichts.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Juni 2020)

Man muss fairerweise aber betonen, dass meine Konfiguration nicht von Thermaltake empfohlen wird. Das geht sich nur aus, weil ich die XSPC Ultra Thin Radiatoren nutze, wenn die auch nur 5mm breiter wären, würde sich der 3. Radiator unten nicht ausgehen. Und selbst ohne den sieht man ja, dass sich die beiden Seitenradiatoren gegenseitig leicht aufheizen bei schlechter Belüftung. 

In meinem Wahn hab ich mir schon überlegt mit einer Säge oder whatever das Stück hinten rauszuschneiden, damit ich dann 2x140mm Lüfter reinpassen bzw. das Loch besser der Lüfternorm entspricht - jetzt ist es ja die Netzteilform.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Juni 2020)

Das habe ich bei meinem Case gemacht, weil ich durch die 2 Netzteilöffnungen einfach nicht vernünftig irgendwas verschrauben konnte. Da sitzt aber (noch) kein Lüfter drin. Und dabei wird meine Kombi sogar nicht ausgeschlossen. Genau genommen wird das keine, was ins W/P200 passt, kommt auch anderen Radiatoren nicht in die Quere, auch wenn der Anschlussweg manchmal etwas schwierig ist.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei meinem Case gemacht, weil ich durch die 2 Netzteilöffnungen einfach nicht vernünftig irgendwas verschrauben konnte. Da sitzt aber (noch) kein Lüfter drin. Und dabei wird meine Kombi sogar nicht ausgeschlossen. Genau genommen wird das keine, was ins W/P200 passt, kommt auch anderen Radiatoren nicht in die Quere, auch wenn der Anschlussweg manchmal etwas schwierig ist.



Uff ok. Du hast bei nem 700€ Gehäuse die Säge angesetzt? 


Hab jetzt meine Lüfter neu verkabelt, jetzt laufen die zwei hinteren SilentWings3 zusammen gemeinsam und die anderen Lüfter hab ich anders zusammengeschlossen. Jetzt passt das alles. Aber ich werde die Lüfter nicht wirklich umdrehen können, da laufen dann doch zu viele Kabel als dass sich da was verfangen könnte theoretisch. Und da komm ich mit meinen Händen nicht hin, um die neu zu verlegen, das ist eher das Problem^^


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Juni 2020)

Ich hab nicht nur einmal an dem Gehäuse rumgesägt und  -gebohrt, und es wird sicher noch das ein oder andere mal vorkommen. So zumindest der Plan.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Juni 2020)

So, ich hab die Karte gestern auseinander genommen und mir wieder mal die Verteilung der WLP angeguckt, sieht meines Erachtens auch gut aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist es echt schwer den Block schön von der Karte zu lösen, aber der Abdruck am Kühler ist mir erhalten geblieben. 
Daraufhin hab ich dann den Bereich um den Die abgeklebt und einen Teil des PCBs mit Plasti-Dip eingepinselt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem LM drauf ist die Karte dann ca. zwei Stunden rumgehangen während ich mein System wieder mal sauber gemacht und neu verschlaucht habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danach hab ich das Teil wieder aufgemacht und kontrolliert, vom LM ist nichts rausgekommen und war sehr schön am Die verteilt. 
Also wieder ein bisschen verstrichen, zusammengebaut und in's System geworfen. Die Temps sind jetzt mit ~200W Verbrauch bei ~40/80°C. 
Eventuell muss ich wieder etwas fester anziehen, bin da immer sehr zögerlich weil sich das PCB verbiegt wenn ich die Schrauben noch weiter reinknalle. 
Zum WE hin werd ich die Karte wieder kontrollieren und wieder etwas umbauen, neues Spielzeug liegt schon zum testen bereit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind ganz schön putzige Durchfluss-Hemmer die QD2. ^^
Brauch noch Female/Female-Adapter und WL-Pads, dann werden die eingebaut. Bin schon gespannt ob das gutgeht oder ob ich auf die QD3 wechseln muss.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe schon zwei Fälle worin ich es merken konnte.
> 
> 1. Neuen Monoblock eingebaut und ein paar Stunden später von hinten nachgezogen und die CPU Temperatur ist etwa 5°C besser geworden.
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen. 
Ich muss die Pads bei mir auch mal tauschen, mittlerweile sind die schon recht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden durch das ständige Auseinandernehmen und Zusammenbauen der Karte. 
Allerdings erkennt man schon deutlich die Abdrücke vom Kühler, dahingehend dürfte das also passen.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Juni 2020)

Du hast ja reichlich isoliert.
So ziemlich das Gegenteil von meiner Isolation.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du hast ja reichlich isoliert.
> So ziemlich das Gegenteil von meiner Isolation.



Ist das erste Mal, dass ich mich an LM ranwage, dementsprechend hab ich noch keinen Plan wie man damit am besten umgeht. 
Ich hab versucht so wenig wie nur irgendwie möglich aufzutragen, hat sich auch sehr schön verteilen lassen und die Oberflächen gut benetzt. 
Konnte aber nicht verhindern, dass sich eine kleine "Ansammlung" in der Mitte bildet, deswegen hab ich das dann auch trocken getestet. 

Ich sag mal: "Better safe than sorry". Plasti-Dip und Kapton-Tape ist immerhin um einiges günstiger als eine neue Karte.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juni 2020)

Plasti-Dip  habe ich keines verwendet, aber mit Kapton-Tape klappt es ganz gut.
Hauptgrund für mich ist aber mittels Kapton-Tape die Karte in ihrem Usprung zurück zu versetzen sollte doch mal ein Garantiefall eintreten.

Denn wie sagt man so schön... "was nicht bekannt ist scheut die Hühner nicht auf" oder so ähnlich... 
Sonst sucht man ggf. hier den Grund auch wenn es damit gar nicht zu tun  hat. In meiner letzten RMA hatte ich dadurch auch keinerlei Probleme, da von meinem Umbau nichts zu sehen war. Die Karte ging im Original Zustand daher zurück. Grund des Defektes hatte auch nichts mit meinem Umbau zu tun.

Mir ist auch nicht bekannt wie der Hersteller reagiert wenn zu erkennen war das LM drauf war.


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Plasti-Dip  habe ich keines verwendet, aber mit Kapton-Tape klappt es ganz gut.
> Hauptgrund für mich ist aber mittels Kapton-Tape die Karte in ihrem Usprung zurück zu versetzen sollte doch mal ein Garantiefall eintreten.
> 
> Denn wie sagt man so schön... "was nicht bekannt ist scheut die Hühner nicht auf" oder so ähnlich...
> ...



Ja, das war auch meine Überlegung. Das Kapton-Tape und die Plasti-Dip Schicht lassen sich wieder rückstandsfrei abziehen. 
Sonst wird ja gern Lack als Isolator für die SMD-Bauteile um den Die verwendet. Da wusste ich aber nicht ob man den wieder gut runterkriegt, denke eher nicht. 
Und ich weiß auch nicht wie es bei Lack mit der Temperaturbeständigkeit aussieht, das Klebeband hält die Hitze auf jeden Fall problemlos aus.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Juni 2020)

Ich habs bei mir einfach mit einer Wurst Wärmeleitpaste gemacht. Die hat sogar guten Kontakt zum Kühler, aber wie viel das bringt, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht 0,x°C. 
An sich sollte Lack das aber auch aushalten, wie warm wird das Package schon (abseits des Hotspots)?


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich habs bei mir einfach mit einer Wurst Wärmeleitpaste gemacht. Die hat sogar guten Kontakt zum Kühler, aber wie viel das bringt, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht 0,x°C.
> An sich sollte Lack das aber auch aushalten, wie warm wird das Package schon (abseits des Hotspots)?



Ah ok, ich hab mir das nie genau angeguckt. dadurch, dass immer wieder Nagellack zum Einsatz kommt wird das schon passen. Die Temps sollten sich in dem Bereich schon in Grenzen halten. 
Beim Klebeband weiß ich halt, dass ich das auf jeden Fall wieder gut runterbekomme, deswegen hab ich einfach das draufgepackt ohne mir großartig andere Optionen anzugucken.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Juni 2020)

Nur mal so just4info: AMBIENTpx und GSync gehen wieder beim AC Farbwerk360.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Juni 2020)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Mein Kreislauf in der Netzteilkammer ist ja: Linke Seite Radiator (Push mit Raumluft) - mittlerer Radiator liegend (Push/Pull mit Raumluft) - Rechte Seite Radiator (Pull mit Netzteilkammerluft) - Pumpe. Würde es etwas bringen, wenn ich das ganze umdrehe und der linke Radiator, wo ja zuerst das Wasser hinläuft, auf Pull mit Netzteilkammerluft ist und der rechte Radiator auf Push mit Raumluft umgestellt wird?

An sich hatte ich in der Netzteilkammer ein Luftstauproblem, wo sich die beiden Radiatoren Links & Rechts sich gegenseitig aufgeheizt haben, das hab ich jetzt umgangen mit der Pull Konfiguration und nem 140mm Lüfter am Ende von der Kammer, der noch zusätzlich die Luft raus befördert.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2020)

An sich schon, der letzte Radiator ist so eben fast für die Katz. Die Abluft der anderen Radiatoren wird wohl kaum nennenswert kühler als das Wasser im letzten Radi sein; dieser ist somit fast wirkungslos. Kannst du bei dir keine Lüfter verbauen, die Luft nach oben in die Hauptkammer befördern, oder ist die auch voll mit Radiatoren? Ich hab deinen Loop nicht ganz im Kopf, nur die untere Hälfte.


----------



## nekro- (19. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nur mal so just4info: AMBIENTpx und GSync gehen wieder beim AC Farbwerk360.



Weißt du zufällig ob Freesync auch geht ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> An sich schon, der letzte Radiator ist so eben fast für die Katz. Die Abluft der anderen Radiatoren wird wohl kaum nennenswert kühler als das Wasser im letzten Radi sein; dieser ist somit fast wirkungslos. Kannst du bei dir keine Lüfter verbauen, die Luft nach oben in die Hauptkammer befördern, oder ist die auch voll mit Radiatoren? Ich hab deinen Loop nicht ganz im Kopf, nur die untere Hälfte.



Ja dachte ich mir schon fast, dass der so oder so wirkungslos ist. Hab mir halt auch nicht vorstellen können, dass die sich so sehr gegenseitig aufheizen können. Der Gedanke kam jetzt auch nur, weil manche Leute ja bei nem Front und Top Radiator gerne den Top Radiator so montieren, dass sie die Luft aus dem PC nehmen anstatt auf den Intake von der Raumluft zu gehen. 

Wegen Kreisluaf: Siehe Bild unten, ich habe im Grunde genommen überall Radiatoren verlegt, außer im Rear, da ist nur ein Lüfter. Zusätzlich hab ich noch nen 240er Radiator in der Kammer unten zwischen den beiden Radiatoren verlegt.

Edit: Theoretisch könnt ich in der Netzteilkammer den 240 Radiator entfernen. Die seitlichen Radiatoren werden beide auf Pull bezogen und beziehen die Luft aus der Netzteilkammer. Dort werden dann zwei Lüfter liegend installiert, die langsam die Luft vom Boden ansaugen. In die Hauptkammer kann ich, wenn ich lustig bin, den 240er Radiator liegend auf die Platte stellen, die ist eh mit Löchern durchzogen. Wird auch nicht bringen, aber immerhin beziehen dann so alle Radiatoren halbwegs Frischluft. Muss dann nur das Hinterteil vom Gehäuse bearbeiten, da die vorgesehene Positon für das Netzteil sich mit dem rechten Radiator spießt.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2020)

Du hast ja echt alles reingeknallt, was irgendwie geht. Irgendwo muss die warme Luft ja wieder raus, der eine 140er hinten reicht da eben nicht.
Dein jetziges Vorhaben kannst du mal probieren, aber dann hämmert der obere der 3 unteren Radiatoren seine Abluft in die Hauptkammer, wo dann je nach Lüfterkonfiguration entweder der obere mehr warme Luft bekommt oder der hintere Lüfter zu schwach ist, um die ganze Abluft wieder zu entfernen. Dass irgendwie eine größere Menge Luft durch Schlitze im Gehäuse entweicht, ist in der Praxis ziemlicher Quatsch. Für die ganze Zuluft braucht es auch Lüfter, die die Luft wieder rausblasen, sonst zerstörst du dir den Airflow und ohne Airflow bringt der Radiator nichts. Das ist auch der Grund, warum viele einen Radiator einblasend und einen ausblasend verbaut haben, eben weil die Kombi den besten Airflow bietet und man damit den Nachteil der warmen Luft auf dem zweiten Radiator halbwegs ausgleichen kann.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig ob Freesync auch geht ?


Wissen nicht. Vermuten aber schon. Der Fehler lag in der Art wie diese Ambilightverschnitte auf eine Schnittstelle von Windows zugriffen. MS scheint den Fehler im jüngsten Build behoben zu haben.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du hast ja echt alles reingeknallt, was irgendwie geht. Irgendwo muss die warme Luft ja wieder raus, der eine 140er hinten reicht da eben nicht.
> Dein jetziges Vorhaben kannst du mal probieren, aber dann hämmert der obere der 3 unteren Radiatoren seine Abluft in die Hauptkammer, wo dann je nach Lüfterkonfiguration entweder der obere mehr warme Luft bekommt oder der hintere Lüfter zu schwach ist, um die ganze Abluft wieder zu entfernen. Dass irgendwie eine größere Menge Luft durch Schlitze im Gehäuse entweicht, ist in der Praxis ziemlicher Quatsch. Für die ganze Zuluft braucht es auch Lüfter, die die Luft wieder rausblasen, sonst zerstörst du dir den Airflow und ohne Airflow bringt der Radiator nichts. Das ist auch der Grund, warum viele einen Radiator einblasend und einen ausblasend verbaut haben, eben weil die Kombi den besten Airflow bietet und man damit den Nachteil der warmen Luft auf dem zweiten Radiator halbwegs ausgleichen kann.



Mehr Radiatorfläche ist doch immer besser 

Nein, ich nehm das gerade als Lerneffekt mit. Aber ja, dann hab ich wieder den einen Radiator, der letztendlich die Hauptkammer erwärmt. Theoretisch kann ich mir dann überlegen, ob ich den Top Radiator nicht ausblasend mach. Oder ich nehm einfach die beiden Radiator raus und montier die per Halterung an die Unterseite von meinem Schreibtisch und verknüpf die per Schnellverschlusssystem. Oder noch einfacher: Ich leg die beiden in meinen Ikea Schrank auf den Boden - ist eher ne offene Kommode: FJAELLBO Regal - schwarz - IKEA OEsterreich


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2020)

Da dein Front- und Topradi einblasend sind, hast du eher etwas wenig Luftstrom durch die Radis, weil die Luft nicht so gut aus dem Gehäuse kommt. 
Aber irgendwann muss man eben auf extern gehen


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da dein Front- und Topradi einblasend sind, hast du eher etwas wenig Luftstrom durch die Radis, weil die Luft nicht so gut aus dem Gehäuse kommt.
> Aber irgendwann muss man eben auf extern gehen



Glaub das werd ich auch machen. Ist für mich dann noch imemr schöner als ein Mo-Ra3 gegen den ich mich ja wehre und in den Ikea Schrank kann ich die schön hochkantig verlegen/verstecken. Ich werd jetzt trotzdem mal schauen was andersrum montiert bringt. Aber sie bringen etwas, der Unterschied zwischen den 280+360er Radi aus und eingeschalten bringen bei voller GPU Last (Furmark) 0,82°C - also immerhin etwas. Aber bei weitem nicht so viel wie es whs soll.

Edit: Hab jetzt mal bissl herum getestet: 

33,22°C Radiator Links eingeschalten
34,07°C Radiator Links ausgeschalten
280/360Radi rechts ausgeschalten bei beidem


Radiator Links ausgeschalten vs eingeschalten

Radiator Links ausgeschalten - Radiator Unten|Rechts eingeschalten:32,75
Radiator Links zugeschalten: 32,42

Umgesteckt auf Pull:
32,54 ohne Linken Radi
32, 24 mit linken Radi
280/360er eingeschalten

Linker Radiator vs. 280/360er Radi
Linker Radi bringt 0.8°C Verbesserung, 280/360er Radi bringt über 1.12°C Verbesserung cirka, genaue Zahlen hab ich verloren >.<


Zusammenfassung von heute und den letzten Tagen:

- Linker Radi auf Push ist besser als Pull (gemessen ohne 240/360er Radi)
- Wenn 240/360er Radi eingeschalten, ist es beim linken Radiator egal ob Push oder Pull, da sich die Netzteilkammer zu stark erwärmt - ist aber insgesamt am Kühlsten overall
- 360er Radi links erwärmt die Netzteilkammer sehr stark, weswegen Push oder Pull gleich ist

Der 240er und 360er Radi fliegen also raus und werden in die offene Kommode verlegt. Die werden dann auf Pull konfiguriert, der linke Radiator bleibt drinnen und wird dann auf Push/Pull betrieben mit Intake von Raumluft. Um die Netzteilkammer dann noch zu entlüften und ggf. gegen einen Luftstau zu verhindern, werden auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite langsam drehende Lüfter installiert.

Macht es bei der offenen Ikea Kommode dann einen Unterschied, ob ich die Radi liegend hinlege und die Luft von untne anziehen lasse, sie aber die Luft indirekt in die Kommode so halb reinblasen - auch wenn die so offen ist wegen ihrem Gitter? Hochkantig seitlich reinzustellen wäre whs problematisch, weil die Kommode nur 40cm vom Rechner wegsteht und ich dann sorge hab, dass die warme Abluft von den Kommoden-Radiatoren den 360er Radiator unten erhitzen. Oder verwirbelt sich das insgesamt zu sehr im Zimmer?

Notfalls kann ich den seitlichen linken Radiator auf Intake von der Netzteilkammer umstellen und an der gegenüberliegenden Seite 3 Lüfter installieren, die dann Frischluft in die Netzteilkammer befördern. Dann saugt kein Radiator allzu sehr warme Luft an. Oder mach ich mir da zu viele Gedanken, weil sobald der Radiator im Raum an sich positioniert wird, spielt das alles keine allzu große Rolle? Denk jetzt dran, weil es ja auch Wandbefestigungen für dne Mo-Ra3 gibt, da würde sich theoretisch auch die Luft dahinter ansammeln.


----------



## nekro- (21. Juni 2020)

Ich möchte mal höflich in die Runde fragen ob jemand schon EK MLC Phönix/Predator gemodded bzw gecustomed hat.

Hintergrund ich konnte einen Kollegen von Wakü begeistern und er möchte mein altes EK MLC Set haben


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juni 2020)

Alle Anschlüsse sowie der Schlauch müssten dem normalen EKWB-Programm entstammen, die Schnelltrennkupplungen sind normale CPC. Da kann man schon eher von "einfach umbauen" denn modden sprechen.


----------



## nekro- (21. Juni 2020)

Danke dir Thorsten brauch ich tatsächlich nur Schlauch und Schlauchklemmen 

Ist zwar etwas hässlich aber passt zum Einstieg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (21. Juni 2020)

Was genau willst du denn "modden"?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juni 2020)

Habe letztens so Kunststoffklipps (Schlauchklemmen) mit schwarzen Schlauch + Tüllen getestet und ich fand das es optisch gar nicht so schlecht aussah. 

Das Teil saß auch Bombenfest drauf... hatte sogar Schwierigkeiten die Klemme wieder auf zubekommen ohne das es kaputt geht.


----------



## nekro- (21. Juni 2020)

v3nom schrieb:


> Was genau willst du denn "modden"?



Nix besonderes, neue Clear Schläuche (Mayhems Ultra Clear in 16/10) damit wir das exakt mit passender Länge zurecht schneiden können und neues Kühlmittel (AC Protect Double rot). Schlauchklemmen habe ich noch.

Er hat ein Fractal Define R5. Der Plan ist der 360 Rad oben und 240 Rad in Front. GPU bauen wir dann auch um. Ich hoffe passt alles, sehe ich dann morgen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2020)

Ich hab jetzt mal meine Karte mit den QDC angeschlossen. 
Da ich meinen vierten T-Adapter nicht mehr finden konnte muss die CPU derweilen außen vor bleiben. 
Ist echt praktisch, der Durchfluss scheint auch kaum beeinträchtigt zu werden, zumindest mit dem einen Set. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht mit den Dingern leider recht klobig aus. 
Beizeiten muss ich mir da mal schön kurze und schlanke Female-Female Adapterstücke holen. 
Und beim nächsten Umbau kommen 90°-Adapter an das Terminal von dem GraKa-Block. 
Die AGB werden dann auch mit Schlauch angeklemmt, dafür muss ich mir mal 45°-Stücke besorgen, von denen hab ich keine. (^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht's jetzt mit den Temps bei der Karte aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nochmal geprüft ob das Flüssigmetall dort bleibt wo es sein soll und die Schrauben dann noch etwas fester angezogen. 
Wenn das maximale Luft/Wasser-Delta (~8/9K) erreicht ist, dann pendeln sich die Werte bei ca. 40/60°C ein. 
So gefällt mir das schon besser, auch wenn ich mich mit dem durchgebogenen PCB nicht so recht anfreunden kann.


----------



## SnaxeX (23. Juni 2020)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie oft/weit kann man das Kabel vom Lüfter verlängern? Verlege nächste Woche meine 2 Radiatoren in ne offene Gitter Kommode und die steht cirka 40cm vom Gehäuse weg. Sprich ich muss sicher 50cm-100cm zur Steuerung theoretisch überbrücken, die Lüfter selber (Arctic P12) hängen ja eh alle an sich zusammen.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juni 2020)

Vom internen Aquaero zum Splitty9 am Mo-Ra unterm Tisch sind es bei mir ~100 cm.


----------



## claster17 (23. Juni 2020)

Mein MoRa ist etwa 1,5m entfernt. Die Maximalgeschwindigkeit geht zwar etwas runter, weil es keine 12V mehr sind, aber läuft ansonsten problemlos.


----------



## blautemple (24. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bei mir insgesamt 130cm mit Verlängerungskabeln vom PC zum Mo-Ra überbrückt und die 9 Arctic P14 PWM PST laufen problemlos.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Juni 2020)

Und selbst wenn du 2V verlieren würdest, wäre es am Ende immer noch egal. Dann laufen die Lüfter eben mit 10V. In der Realität verlierst du aber bei Kabeln mit anständigem Querschnitt keine 2V, vielleicht 0,2V. Ich habe mal 4 DDCs über eine selbst gelötete 1m Verlängerung laufen gelassen und dabei 0,1V verloren. War zwar 1mm² Kupferader, aber die paar Lüfter ziehen auch bei weitem keine 60W. Der Witz dabei war eher, dass ich fast 2V bei den 30cm Netzteilkabeln vom alten Gammelnetzteil verloren habe. Bei einem System habe ich auch eine D5 und 9 eLoops über grob 2m Verlängerung angeklemmt, das läuft auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juni 2020)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie oft/weit kann man das Kabel vom Lüfter verlängern? Verlege nächste Woche meine 2 Radiatoren in ne offene Gitter Kommode und die steht cirka 40cm vom Gehäuse weg. Sprich ich muss sicher 50cm-100cm zur Steuerung theoretisch überbrücken, die Lüfter selber (Arctic P12) hängen ja eh alle an sich zusammen.



Bei 12-V-Beleuchtungstechnik werden meist 3 bis 5 m als sinnvolle Obergrenze genannt. Aber wer keine 12 V am Ende der Leitung haben möchte, der kann auch viel mehr nehmen. Wenn du viele Lüfter dranhängst würde ich aber auf ausreichende Kabelquerschnitte achten und gegebenenfalls selbst ein Kabel zusammenlöten. Die meisten Standardverlängerungen haben schon bei 50 cm und einem Lüfter am anderen Ende einen messbaren Einfluss.


----------



## SnaxeX (24. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei 12-V-Beleuchtungstechnik werden meist 3 bis 5 m als sinnvolle Obergrenze genannt. Aber wer keine 12 V am Ende der Leitung haben möchte, der kann auch viel mehr nehmen. Wenn du viele Lüfter dranhängst würde ich aber auf ausreichende Kabelquerschnitte achten und gegebenenfalls selbst ein Kabel zusammenlöten. Die meisten Standardverlängerungen haben schon bei 50 cm und einem Lüfter am anderen Ende einen messbaren Einfluss.



Na wie gut dass ich löten kann - not. 

Was kann im schlimmsten Fall passieren? Dass die Lüfter einfach nicht anspringen?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Juni 2020)

Da wird nichts passieren. Die Lüfter springen auch mit weit weniger Spannung als 12V an, du musst nur im Zweifel das Pwm-Signal höher stellen, damit du die gleiche Drehzahl hast.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

 da mir die Temperaturen & vor allem die Lautstärke bei meinem Falt Pc nicht mehr gepasst hat (Ryzen 1700 @ 3,9 // RX480  @1420) Habe ich neben dem  dicken 280er, nun einen  airplex evo 1080 integriert (ist  echt günstig zu bekommen) Gepaart mit Artic p12 PWM ergibt sich folgende Verbesserung. Delta ALT  8  (280er Pushpull Arctic p14 quasi volle Drehzahl(wie eine Turbine))
Delta neu 5 - alle Lüfter drehen nie mehr als 600rpm meist weniger.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Artic in weiß dürften eine andere Plastikmischung verwendet als die schwarzen, wirken stabiler als die schwarzen Punkto Steifigkeit.

lg Razzor


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juni 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Artic in weiß dürften eine andere Plastikmischung verwendet als die schwarzen, wirken stabiler als die schwarzen Punkto Steifigkeit.


Leider gibt es keine weißen P14 

Wie steht es eigentlich um den Wiederverkaufswert eines Mo-ra3 360 LT in weiß?  Will auf 420 umsatteln und dann den alten verkaufen.


----------



## blautemple (28. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine weißen P14
> 
> Wie steht es eigentlich um den Wiederverkaufswert eines Mo-ra3 360 LT in weiß?  Will auf 420 umsatteln und dann den alten verkaufen.



Der Unterschied zwischen dem 420er und dem 360er Mo-Ra ist eher gering: Leserartikel - Mora 3 und andere uebergrosse Radiatoren im Testcheck - Die Groesse ist doch entscheidend | ComputerBase Forum
Da würde ich nicht unbedingt wechseln. Wenn du wirklich mehr Leistung willst würde ich einfach einen zweiten kaufen falls du genügend Platz hast.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2020)

Ich komme auch mit meinem Mora 360 LT gut aus.
Gut mit dem 420er könnte ich noch andere Lüfter drauf bauen und das wäre für mich der einzige Kaufgrund mich für den Mora 420 zu entscheiden.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine weißen P14
> 
> Wie steht es eigentlich um den Wiederverkaufswert eines Mo-ra3 360 LT in weiß?  Will auf 420 umsatteln und dann den alten verkaufen.



Neu bekommt man einen Mora 360er LT um 169euro. Da deiner sicher nicht alt ist würde ich mal bei 100 euro starten und schauen wo man sicht trifft.......
Nur wozu den 360er verkaufen? Wie du ja weißt lebt eine Wakue von Fläche und genau da würde ein weiterer Radiator sinn machen, wenn es noch leiser sein soll.

Aufstellung meines Bastelspaß:  airplex evo 1080 is quasi EOL und verkauft Aquacomputer nur mehr als B-ware ab - 99 Euro(wegen zwei Kratzer 30euro weniger, nehm ich sofort ....). Dann 9 Artic P12 nur PWM  kosten pro Stück 5.20 = 46.80 + Aquacomputer Splitty + 9,99 für Pwm Verlängerung+200Stück M3-30mm schrauben 8 euro. Wenn ich jetzt nur die Wakue Komponenten zusammenrechne, dann bin ich bei 145.80 für eine 1080er radiator + Lüfter  (schrauben mal ausgelassen) - P/L knaller deluxe.
Ein Mora 420LT Kostet dich 199 euro + 4x 200er Noctua stück je 30 euro . Um 320 euro stelle ich mir zwei airplex evo 1080er hin, und bin noch immer billger drann (Die Frage ist,wie viel Stück hat Aquacomputer noch vom 1080er evo ........)


----------



## nekro- (28. Juni 2020)

Wie warm war es bei euch im PC Zimmer gestern so?
Ich habe Abends 28,5Grad gemessen und Wassertemperatur waren 35 grad im Idle


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2020)

Knappe 25 Grad, aber wenn der Altbau sich einmal aufheizt, dann bekommt man die Wärme auch ewig nicht mehr raus..........
Mein Delta beweget sich im Idel immer um die 1,5 bis 2 last - je nach game um die 4 bis max 5 - je nachdem wie 5700XT heizt


----------



## jhnbrg (28. Juni 2020)

> Wie warm war es bei euch im PC Zimmer gestern so?
> Ich habe Abends 28,5Grad gemessen und Wassertemperatur waren 35 grad im Idle.



Zimmertemperatur aktuell: 25-27°C
Wassertemperatur idle: 28-30°C
Wassertemperatur Last: 32-33°C


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Juni 2020)

Habe meine Wakü gestern umgebaut auf HT. Habe es mir schwer vorgestellt aber es ging doch relativ gut (Acryl). Bilder im Bilderthread.
Dachte nach 7 Jahre wäre es mal Zeit die Kühler zu zerlegen und zu schauen was ich so finde. Etwas erstaunt musste ich feststellen, dass es keine Ablagerungen oder ähndliches drin gab. Kühlflüssigkeit ist sicher auch schon 5 Jahre drin (mal etwas aufgefüllt aber das zählt ja nicht zu wechsel).

Wie oft reinigt ihr so?


----------



## nekro- (28. Juni 2020)

Welche Kühlflüssigkeit hast du ?
Als ich noch Modulare hatte von ELWB Phönix gar nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Juni 2020)

Das Rot ist Mayhems X1 Blood Red. Früher hatte ich Phobya ZuperZero Clear mit dest Wasser drin, hat mir dann aber nach 1 Jahr nicht mehr gefallen.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juni 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> m 320 euro *stelle *ich mir zwei airplex evo 1080er hin, und bin noch immer billger drann


Das dick zitierte Wort ist der Grund, warum ich deiner Idee noch nicht gefolgt bin. Ich frage mich wo ich damit hin soll. Auf den Boden stellen kann ich nicht. Wie läuft bei dem eine Wandmontage? Halterungen wie beim Mora gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## ursmii (28. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das dick zitierte Wort ist der Grund, warum ich deiner Idee noch nicht gefolgt bin. Ich frage mich wo ich damit hin soll. Auf den Boden stellen kann ich nicht. Wie läuft bei dem eine Wandmontage? Halterungen wie beim Mora gibt es ja nicht.



4 x  schwerlast winkel  oder büchergestell-winkel und ggf. kürzen??


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das dick zitierte Wort ist der Grund, warum ich deiner Idee noch nicht gefolgt bin. Ich frage mich wo ich damit hin soll. Auf den Boden stellen kann ich nicht. Wie läuft bei dem eine Wandmontage? Halterungen wie beim Mora gibt es ja nicht.



Spanplatte deiner Wahl bzw auch Vollholz, daraus einen Rahmen machen und seitlich den Raditaor deiner Wahl einschieben. Dass dieser nicht kippt, kann man eine schmale Lippe machen, die innen & oben und unten hält bzw dort wo zwei lüfter aneinander treffen könnte man holustücke einsetzen. Dann kann der Radiator auch nicht nach vorne.
Das ganze Lochplattenwinkel 60 x 60 x 40 mm, sendzimirverzinkt, 15 Stueck bei HORNBACH kaufen hiermit befestigen. Die max 10 Kilo halten ein paar Winkel locker aus ....

Meine Lösung die ich verbessern wollte, nur nie Zeit gefunden habe, dies in schönem Vollholz umzusetzen.... Recht russisch aber hatte noch nie Probleme ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (3. Juli 2020)

Heute ist mein heiß ersehntes Paket von CK aufgetaucht. 
Unter anderem waren die 90° Female-Female Adapter dabei welche ich nun für die QDC-Fittinge verwende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht meines Erachtens gleich viel besser aus. 
Auch mit vier Paaren scheint der Durchfluss kaum in Bedrängnis zu kommen. 
Das Befüllen&Entlüften funktioniert immer noch wunderbar, die Pumpe zieht wie gewohnt alles durch. 
Es werden dann noch vier weitere Paare dazu kommen, könnte also mit einer ASU schiefgehen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe schon mal die erste Charge an AP183 mitgehen lassen. 
Die Dinger sind verflucht teuer, deswegen stückel ich mir die zusammen. 
Im Vergleich mit den AP181 sind die, nun ja, immer noch übel laut. ^^
Aber ich konnte auch bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen kein Klackern im Lager vernehmen. 
Werde das aber nochmal genau angucken wie es sich mit der Minimal-Drehzahl und der Geräuschentwicklung im Detail verhält bevor die nächste Partie geordert wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil's so gut gepasst hat hab ich mir auch einen MB-Tray bestellt, der muss jetzt mal im CAD verwurstet und dann noch etwas nachbearbeitet werden. 
Übergangsweise werd ich meinen Sandy unter Wasser setzen bis das neue Case fertig ist. 
Ich glaub, dass ich dem dann die 5,1GHz entlocken kann, unter Luft bin ich da früher schon recht knapp dran gekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnaxeX (11. Juli 2020)

So, hab heute den ganzen Tag für den Umbau bzw. Ausbau betrieben. Im Grunde genommen ist jetzt der 360er und 240er Radiator draußen in meinem offenen Ikea Kasten verlegt und in der Netzteilkammer ist jetzt der andere 360er Radiator auf Push-/Pull. Beim 420er Radiator ist jetzt auch der letzte Lüfterplatz hinten bestückt, weil der alte Seiten Radiator ein X-Crossflow war und der eine Anschluss alles blockiert hat. 

Befüllen war extrem anstrengend, weil so massiv viel Luft drinnen war. Als ich dann allgemein mal den PC hochfahren wollte, um manuell die Pumpe hoch und runter fahren zu stellen, hat sich mein Windows aufgehängt, weil mein Ryzen überhitzt hat und runtergetaktet hat wie Sau. Hab dann noch einmal kurz gewartet, dann konnte ich in die Aquasuite gehen und endlich die restliche Luft rausbekommen. 

PC läuft jetzt immerin 1.5°C kühler mit maximal 31°C und das bei Silent.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Juli 2020)

Welche Drehzahlen sind das bei dir?
Und zum Vergleich, wie war das noch gleich vorher?


----------



## NiXoN (12. Juli 2020)

SnaxeX, hast Du Bilder? Würde mich interessieren was Du da feines gebastelt hast.

Ich hatte mal 3 Radiatoren (unterschiedlich ausgerichtet) in Reihe und weiß wie viel Spaß es mach da die Luft heraus zu bekommen 

Jetzt sind es 2 aber die Ausrichtung des 2.!! ist noch schlechter


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Juli 2020)

Ich habe bei allen Lüftern die Drehzahlen ausprobiert, wo ich bei wie viel Prozent die Lüfter noch höre bzw. nicht mehr höre (weil zB Lüfter unten in der Netzteilkammer weit weg sind und ja "eingeschlossen sind")

Top Radiator Push: 345rpm
Top Radiator Pull: 632rpm

Front Radiator Push: 710rpm
Front Radiator Pull: 607rpm

Radiator Seite Push: 585rpm
Radiator Seite Pull: 908rpm

Lüfter Hinten/Netzteilkammer Seite (zum Entlüften): 633rpm

Radiator Kasten: 832rpm

Wassertemperatur 30.50°C bei Furmark

Der Vergleich hinkt insofern, da ich die Lüfter bereits runter gedreht habe im Vergleich zu vorher - während ich jetzt aber bei Furmark eben nur die 30.30°C "schaffe", waren das vorher 33°C irgendwas. Auch wenn teilweise die 908rpm hoch sind, machen die Lüfter bei den Drehzahlen noch keine Geräusche bzw. hör ichs nicht raus aus der Netzteilkammer. PC steht aber auch nen guten Meter von mir weg und die Netzteilkammer ist ja dann unten auch.

Ich weiß auch, dass man für eine perfekte Analyse die Lufttemperatur mitangeben muss, aber das hab ich leider nicht mehr. Gerade die letzte Woche war sowieso heiß, wo das Wasser schon im Silent mit 29°C vor sich hinschwomm, heute ist es aber wieder besonders kühler. Die 30.50°C mit Furmark hätte ich davor aber so oder so nie erreicht, außer ich lass im WInter die Fenster offen^^

Aber gut, dass allein herum liegende Radiatoren am besten Kühlen, ist wohl eh klar 




NiXoN schrieb:


> SnaxeX, hast Du Bilder? Würde mich interessieren was Du da feines gebastelt hast.
> 
> Ich hatte mal 3 Radiatoren (unterschiedlich ausgerichtet) in Reihe und  weiß wie viel Spaß es mach da die Luft heraus zu bekommen
> 
> ...




Total gerne, aber ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig - ich hab quasi bis gestern Abend mal nur den Loop zusammengebaut, jetzt muss ich erst mal schauen, wie ich das wieder schöner "verlegen" kann. Der eine 360er Radiator ist auch noch nicht vollbestückt, der hat nur 2 Lüfter, weil ich keinen 3. mehr da habe und ich die restlichen Lüfter auf den 360er Radiator gegeben habe --> wenn der schon mal ausgebaut ist, dann hab ich den gleich voll bestückt, damit ich das nicht machen muss, wenn er schon in der Netzteilkammer verbaut ist.

Ich muss den also erst bestellen - generell überleg ich aber, die Radiator im Kasten auch auf Push-/Pull zu betreiben und nicht nur auf Pull. Aber die Arctic P12/P14 sind gerade hier und da ausverkauft - 1 P12 kommt dann am Dienstag an, das 5er Pack ist aber gerade nur mit hohen Lieferkosten verfügbar, so dringend ist es auch nicht.


----------



## -Sin- (12. Juli 2020)

Da ich mein System etwa Jährlich mal formatiere Stelle ich mir grad die Frage wie sich der Quadro nach dem formatieren verhält?
Ich habe zur Zeit alle Lüfter als auch die Pumpe dran hängen. Fährt der Quadro alles auf 100% hoch oder bleibt die letzten Einstellungen irgendwie auf dem Gerät gespeichert?


----------



## SnaxeX (12. Juli 2020)

-Sin- schrieb:


> Da ich mein System etwa Jährlich mal formatiere Stelle ich mir grad die Frage wie sich der Quadro nach dem formatieren verhält?
> Ich habe zur Zeit alle Lüfter als auch die Pumpe dran hängen. Fährt der Quadro alles auf 100% hoch oder bleibt die letzten Einstellungen irgendwie auf dem Gerät gespeichert?



Das weiß ich leider nicht. An sich kümmert sich ja ein Windows Hintergrund System um die Verwaltung - falls nämlich die Verbindung zu meiner Octo ausfällt, gehen die Lüfter auf die "Ausfall" Geschwindigkeit ein, die ich eingestellt habe in der Aquasuite. Das ist bei mir 60% --> dann sind zwar die Lüfter an sich "so laut", dass ich mitbekomme, das was nicht passt - wenn ich dann aber mal länger im Bios bin, fallen mir nicht die Ohren ab, weil alle auf 100% laufen.


----------



## CoLuxe (12. Juli 2020)

Der Quadro läuft autark insofern die Lüfter nach Sensoren gesteuert werden, die direkt am Quadro hängen.
Aber dass das bei Software Sensoren nicht funktioniert ist ja logisch.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Juli 2020)

Bekomme ich ins Phanteks Evolv X ohne Probleme einen 360er Radi oben und gleichzeitig einen 420er Radi vorne rein?


----------



## claster17 (12. Juli 2020)

Laut Phanteks sind entweder 420+280 oder 360+360 möglich.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Der Quadro läuft autark insofern die Lüfter nach Sensoren gesteuert werden, die direkt am Quadro hängen.
> Aber dass das bei Software Sensoren nicht funktioniert ist ja logisch.


Für die Softwargesteuerten Sensoren gibt es in der Aquasuite dazu deshalb auch die Einstellungen womit die Drehzahl bestimmt werden kann solange nicht auf solche Sensoren zugegriffen werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Fall als Beispiel habe ich alle Temperatursensoren am Quadro belegt und mein 5. Temperatursensor von der Wassertemperatur was ich auch nutze ist an meiner Ultimate Pumpe angeschlossen. Da die Pumpe und auch der Qaudro mittels USB-Anschlüsse ans Mainboard angeschlossen sind musste ich ein SOFTWARE_SENSOR einrichten um auf dem Sensor der an der Pumpe angeschlossen ist zugreifen zu können. Dadurch funktioniert dieser Temperatursensor nach Rechner Start noch nicht und ich wunderte mich als ich den Quadro verbaute wieso alle Lüfter auf 100% liefen.

Hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt diese Einstellung laut Bild noch nicht gesehen gehabt und daher war mir diese Funktion auch noch nicht bekannt. Jetzt passt es aber, denn ich habe mal die Drehzahlen bestimmt die anliegen sollen bis mein Quadro ins Windows kommt und dann meine  Sensordaten dazu bekommen kann.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Juli 2020)

Moin, still geworden hier, dachte ich ändere das kurz mal. Mein System läuft nach 14 Monaten immernoch einwandfrei, allerdings drückt die Bastelwut. Habe bereits einige "neue" Teile besorgt und mache gerade Pläne für ein Primo 3.0. Radiatoren werden komplett neu angeordnet, ggf. wird einer einfach entfernt, dadurch neues Routing der Tubes. Das Primo bekommt nen abgetrennten Keller, und ich bin drauf und dran die neuen Phanteks Waterways zu testen. Das Ganze passiert aber erst wenn ich ne neue GPU / Plattform (AM4) einbaue.. und dazu fehlt mir gerade die nötige gefüllte Kriegskasse. Meine 980TI hat den Ruhestand verdient.. derzeit läuft da zwar nur Guild Wars 2 oder Destiny 2 drauf (in WQHD macht die 980TI immernoch viel richtig für ihr Alter), aber sowas in richtung 2070S / 2080 / 2080S / 1080ti wäre ne Maßnahme, dann hätte ich wieder Jahre Ruhe. und bei Euch so?


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> und bei Euch so?


Den Basteldrang verspüre ich auch. Ich klicke mich immer wieder durch die Gehäuse bei Geizhals, aber so richtig gefallen tun mir alle nicht. Letztendlich siegt immer wieder die Vernunft. Ich denke, der nächste Umbau - im gleichen Case - kommt im Q4, wenn die neuen GPUs von AMD und NVIDIA da sind.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Habe Anfang dieses Jahres auch bereits sowas gemacht, habe mein kompletten Loop neu aufgebaut und alles mit Hardtube umgesetzt. Dabei habe ich auch mein Gehäuse etwas umgebaut und aufgewertet. Hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht und ich habe dazu einige Wochen zuvor mehrfach alles neu geplant und immer wieder dann wieder umgeplant.

Am ende ist es auch sehr gut geworden und diesmal da die Röhren mit zur Optik gehören bin ich nicht dem Vorsatz gegangen so kurz wie möglich, sondern so optisch wie möglich. Daher sind meine Röhren nicht unbedingt so gelegt um alles mit kurzen Wegen miteinander zu verbinden und bin sogar noch Umwege gegangen. 

Mein Loop verläuft nun daher so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Loop Teil 1: AGB zur Pumpe
Loop Teil 2: Pumpe nach oben zur Grafikkarte
Loop Teil 3: Grafikkarte nach unten an der Pumpe vorbei und hinten wieder hoch durch die Wand nach vorne zum Radiator.
Loop Teil 4: Vorderer Radiator nach hinten raus  zum Mora
Loop Teil 5: Vom Mora oben wieder rein zum hinteren Anschluss des oberen Radiator
Loop Teil 6: Auf der anderen Seite des oberen Radiator zum Monoblock
Loop Teil 7: Vom Monoblock zum oberen Anschluss am AGB.

Habe auch noch ein festen Füllport zur Rückseite der Wand gesetzt um den AGB von dort aus befüllen zu können.
Insgesamt habe ich hierzu auch 7 Schottverschraubungen verbaut.

Mein Gehäuse hat unten und hinten jeweils eine Acrylglas Platte verbaut bekommen damit ich unten bestimmte Durchbrüche vom Gehäuse zu verschließe und hinten wurde mit solch eine Platte auch die Rückseite verschlossen, da diese normalerweise komplett offen ist. Eine dritte Platte habe ich noch als Lochplatte  unterhalb des hinteren Lüfters verbaut. Die Platten sehen auch sehr gut aus und das ganze spiegelt sich auch schön darin. Diese Platten genau auf Maß zuscheiden und mit den jeweiligen Löcher zu versehen hat mich sehr viel Zeit gekostet. Daran alleine habe ich fast ein Tag dran gearbeitet. Mein neuer AGB ist auch auf dieser Platte hinten  festgeschraubt, da diese Platte auch als Halterung dient.

Neu dazugekommen ist der AGB und die Halterung um die Grafikkarte vertikal verbauen zu können.

An Kühlflüssigkeit passen etwa 2,5 Liter rein.
An der Kühlleistung und am System selbst hat sich nichts geändert.

Mit einem Kabelsatz von Cabelmod wurden alle Kabeln am Netzteil ausgetauscht was mir nun auch den Vorteil verschlaft das Netzteil für Umbauarbeiten schnell und unkompliziert komplett von hinten raus nehmen zu können. Denn das Netzteil ist zwar Modular aber das Hauptkabel mit den 24 Pin wäre nicht so einfach zum ausbauen und mit dem neuen Kabelsatz ist dort einfach eine Verlängerung dran womit ich nun die Steckverbindung einfach trennen kann und so das komplette Netzteil nach dem abstecken der restlichen Stecker nach hinten raus entnehmen kann. Dadurch bekomme ich in der unteren Ebene für Umbau arbeiten mehr Platz um mit meinen Händen über drei Seiten besser dran kommen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (23. Juli 2020)

Hab letztens drüber nachgedacht, mir nen 2. MO-RA zu holen. Eigentlich auch nur aus Langeweile  Denn im Grunde bin ich zu frieden.

Ansonsten warte ich nur auf die neuen GPU Top Dogs. Dann gibts immer hin wieder nen bisschen zu basteln.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Ich bin momentan auch wieder was am umändern, aber diesmal wird es ein neuer Router sein. 

Denn ich bekomme am Montag mein neuen Anschluss mit 250 MBit/s geschaltet. Bin von VDSL 100 auf Kabel 250 MBit/s umgestiegen. Möglich sind sogar bis zu 1000 MBit/s. Daher sieht es in Zukunft sollten sich die Preise etwas legen auch noch gut aus. Mit den neuen 250 MBit/s zahle ich aber das selbe wie mit dem VDSL 100 und daher habe ich erstmal nur dieses Paket gebucht.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Juli 2020)

Das mit dem 2. Mora spukt bei mir auch rum, ist im Spurplatten-Budget untergegangen. Was die GEhäuse angeht, gibt es für mich auch immernoch keine Alternative (die bezahlbar wäre) zum Primo. 719 sieht gut aus, aber verschwendet Platz im Boden durch die Möglichkeit des Dual ITX Systems. Einzig das Lian Li V3000 wäre meiner Vorstellung nach passend.. aber deutlich über Budget, also ist die Entscheidung gefallen, das Primo bekommt nen abgetrennten Keller, dazu muss aber alles raus, denn die Flex wird sicher leitfähigen Staub verursachen...


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Bei mir reicht mein 360er Mora aus, da ich hiermit zusammen mit den zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren jetzt schon auf 29-30°C Wassertemperatur unter Last komme und meine Lüfter damit mit 550 U/min so langsam laufen das ich sie nicht raus hören kann. Ich könnte die Lüfter sogar mit dem Kompromiss eine etwas höhere Wassertemperatur zu erreichen noch langsamer laufen lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2020)

Wenn ihr schon beim Mora seit:
Auf meinem 420er Mora habe noch wegen den Katzenhaare Staubfilter drauf, seit wir eine neue Katze haben scheint das aber kein Thema mehr zu sein.
Was meint, bringt es was die Filter (Metallgewebe) zu entfernen oder ist das Temperaturmäßig im Alibibereich?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Juli 2020)

Ich denke nicht, dass du das großartig in den Temperaturen merkst, aber je nach Lüfter könnten die evtl. leiser werden (eLoops z.B. erzeugen ja gern zusätzliche Geräusche wenn sie durch Filter/Mesh saugen).


@IICARUS
Ein 2. Mora würde bei mir auch keinen Sinn machen, ausser den Tower intern von Radiatoren entlasten, also Decomplexing wenn du so willst. Dann brauche ich auch kein Primo-Tower mehr, aber da das Gehäuse so oder so unterm Schreibtisch bleibt, ist das irgendwie auch kein (nutzbarer) Vorteil...


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Das beste ist immer selbst auszutesten. Mir ist nur von einigen User bekannt die solch ein Filter drauf hatten das es an die 5 Grad ausgemacht hat.

Habe selbst kein Filter drauf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2020)

Das selber testen am besten ist, ist schon klar aber ich dachte ich frag mal nach Erfahrungswerten bevor ich mich an die 36 Schrauben mache (Frontseite sind 9 140er verbaut).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Was die GEhäuse angeht, gibt es für mich auch immernoch keine Alternative (die bezahlbar wäre) zum Primo. 719 sieht gut aus, aber verschwendet Platz im Boden durch die Möglichkeit des Dual ITX Systems. Einzig das Lian Li V3000 wäre meiner Vorstellung nach passend.. aber deutlich über Budget, also ist die Entscheidung gefallen, das Primo bekommt nen abgetrennten Keller, dazu muss aber alles raus, denn die Flex wird sicher leitfähigen Staub verursachen...


C700M oder, weil wäre dann endlich mal wieder etwas kompakter, ein EvolvX. Ersteres ist aber mit rund 400 € assig teuer und Letzteres geht nicht ohne gmoddete Front wie Deckel, womit das dann auch bei 300 € läge. Dann doch lieber auf die RTX3080 warten und darin das Geld versenken


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Das C700M ist zwar teuer, aber was alles damit umgebaut werden kann ist schon nicht ganz ohne mit dem Gehäuse.
Hatte ich vor ein paar Monate auch in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß. Mir gefällt sogar die Optik sehr. Auch ginge das invertierte Setup. Aber 400 Euro perfekt ist das für mich nicht. Die Graka wird nicht nach hinten raus angeschlossen. Sprich, bei vertikalem Aufbau hängt die auf einem kippbaren Träger. Die Kabel von der Graka laufen dann hinten durch eine Öffnung raus. Auch die Größe ist eher suboptimal für mich. Ich hätte große Mühe das Teil bündig mit den Unterschränken unter meinem Bürotisch auftuzstellen. 

Edit: Obendrein wüsste ich nicht, wo ich mit den Schläuchen raus sollte.


----------



## claster17 (23. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> ein EvolvX geht nicht ohne gmoddete Front wie Deckel, womit das dann auch bei 300 € läge



Du verwechselst das mit dem alten Evolv. Das EvolvX hat größere Löcher und Abstände zum Chassis. Airflow ist merklich besser.
P600S und P500A bauen auf dem gleichen Chassis wie das EvolvX auf.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst das mit dem alten Evolv. Das EvolvX hat größere Löcher und Abstände zum Chassis..


Aber nicht, wenn du die Lüfter von vorne auf den Radi schraubst. Dann sind da zwischen dem Frontblech und den Lüftern nur wenige Millimeter. Das ist dann leider zu wenig. Und Und nach oben ist der Luftstrom auch zu sehr blockiert..


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Mir gefällt sogar die Optik sehr. Auch ginge das invertierte Setup. Aber 400 Euro perfekt ist das für mich nicht. Die Graka wird nicht nach hinten raus angeschlossen. Sprich, bei vertikalem Aufbau hängt die auf einem kippbaren Träger. Die Kabel von der Graka laufen dann hinten durch eine Öffnung raus. Auch die Größe ist eher suboptimal für mich. Ich hätte große Mühe das Teil bündig mit den Unterschränken unter meinem Bürotisch auftuzstellen.


Weiß was du meinst, da ich mich am ende auch dafür entschieden habe mein eigenes Gehäuse etwas umzubauen und so hat es mich auch keine 400 Euro gekostet.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Edit: Obendrein wüsste ich nicht, wo ich mit den Schläuchen raus sollte.


Das ist das kleinere Problem, da oft dazu selbst zwei Löcher ans Gehäuse gemacht werden müssen. In meinem Fall habe ich in das Lochblech Löcher rein geknippst und dann mit Unterlegscheiben verstärkt. Manchmal kann man sich auch mit einem Stufenbohrer eigene Löcher rein bohren. Aber dazu sollte nichts im Gehäuse verbaut sein.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist das kleinere Problem, da oft dazu selbst zwei Löcher ans Gehäuse gemacht werden müssen. In meinem Fall habe ich in das Lochblech Löcher rein geknippst und dann mit Unterlegscheiben verstärkt. Manchmal kann man sich auch mit einem Stufenbohrer eigene Löcher rein bohren. Aber dazu sollte nichts im Gehäuse verbaut sein.


Das wie ist nicht die Frage.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand von euch so ein Teil schon mal ausgiebig genutzt?

RainPOW 2 heisst: Kontrolle, Kompatibilitaet und Flexibilitaet - Welcome to CrankzWare


----------



## blautemple (24. Juli 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hab letztens drüber nachgedacht, mir nen 2. MO-RA zu holen. Eigentlich auch nur aus Langeweile  Denn im Grunde bin ich zu frieden.
> 
> Ansonsten warte ich nur auf die neuen GPU Top Dogs. Dann gibts immer hin wieder nen bisschen zu basteln.



Kenne ich 
1 420er MoRa Ort geil aber zwei sind halt geiler ^^
Mal gucken wie lange ich meinen Bestellfinger noch unter Kontrolle habe...


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch so ein Teil schon mal ausgiebig genutzt?
> 
> RainPOW 2 heisst: Kontrolle, Kompatibilitaet und Flexibilitaet - Welcome to CrankzWare



Vielleicht hilft dir auch dieser Testbericht weiter.

CrankzWare RainPOW! 2.0 im Test '-' RGB'-'Controller, intelligente Lueftersteuerung, Bild'-'gesteuertes Monitor'-'Backlight und vieles mehr | igor sLAB


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Juli 2020)

Oha, dieses Teil sieht ja verdammt interessant aus. Wenn es das schafft, was es verspricht, löst es die Probleme (flackern, keine gleichbleibenden Farben bei längeren Strips), dich ich bei meinem Farbwerk nano hinsichtlich der Beleuchtung zu bemängeln habe.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir auch dieser Testbericht weiter.
> 
> CrankzWare RainPOW! 2.0 im Test '-' RGB'-'Controller, intelligente Lueftersteuerung, Bild'-'gesteuertes Monitor'-'Backlight und vieles mehr | igor sLAB


Den Artikel kenne ich. Mich würden aber noch andere Meinungen interessieren.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> löst es die Probleme (flackern, keine  gleichbleibenden Farben bei längeren Strips), dich ich bei meinem  Farbwerk nano hinsichtlich der Beleuchtung zu bemängeln habe.


  Mein Nano hat auch geflackert. Die 360er Farbwerke dagegen nicht.


----------



## CoLuxe (25. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mein Nano hat auch geflackert. Die 360er Farbwerke dagegen nicht.



Mhh okay, dann werde ich das eventuell mal probieren, wenn ich irgendwo einen günstigen gebrauchten entdecke.

Wie ist das denn mit dem RainPOW, bezüglich Auslesbarkeit in Software wie HWInfo? Weiß das jemand ob das genauso problemlos klappt wie bei den Aquacomputer Geräten?


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Den Artikel kenne ich. Mich würden aber noch andere Meinungen interessieren.
> 
> Mein Nano hat auch geflackert. Die 360er Farbwerke dagegen nicht.



Ich kenne den Entwickler, hab von ihm ein D-RGB Amplifier Board basteln lassen. Solide Arbeit, der RainPOW2 soll schon recht gut gehen, da ich aber eine komplette AC-Infrastruktur habe, bin ich nie in die Versuchung gekommen. Vorteil des RainPOW ist, dass das Ambilight wohl auch zusammen mit GSYNC funktioniert, desweiteren funktionieren Matrizen wohl recht gut. Ich habe mit dem Entwickler wegen meines AMP-Boards auch lange telefoniert, super support, lag am Ende aber an einer Lötstelle meinerseits.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Vorteil des RainPOW ist, dass das Ambilight wohl auch zusammen mit GSYNC funktioniert


Klappt derweil auch mit den Farbwerken von AC. War ein Windowsbug.

Danke für's Feedback


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2020)

Hab gestern Abend die Luftfilter an meinem Mora 3 420 entfernt:
Temperaturmäßig kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen, was aber auffällt dass es mehr braucht bis die Lüfter hochdrehen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheAbyss (5. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Klappt derweil auch mit den Farbwerken von AC. War ein Windowsbug.
> 
> Danke für's Feedback



Bitte was?! Und keiner sagt mir das? Ich bin fassungslos, schämt euch... gleich heute abend testen!  

Mal was in eigener Sache und grenzwertig OT:

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich Random Reboots im Desktop-Betrieb (innerhalb der ersten 10min). Maus wird langsam, Hauptbildschirm wird schwarz, Monitor meldet keine Verbindung zur dGPU, wenige Sekunden später geht auch das sek. Display an der iGPU aus. System Rebootet. Analyse des Speicherdumps sagt NVIDIA Treiber hat die Notabschaltung verursacht. Letzte Änderung war Update auf Win10 2004, die ja mit älteren NV-Treibern und VRR (in meinem Fall Gsync) noch Probleme haben soll. Treiber habe ich natürlich als erstes aktualisiert. Spannend ist, dass der Fehler nur einmal nach Kaltstart kommt, danach läuft die Kiste stundenlang auch unter Last.

Netzteil, Windows 2004 oder hat doch die 980Ti die Segel gestrichen? Dazu kommt, dass ich verzögerte Antwortzeiten der M.2 NVME SSD habe, auf der Windows installiert ist.

Meine nächster Versuch wird:

1. Daten sichern
2. Rollback zu 1909 (ich hoffe das zerlegt mir die Kiste nicht komplett)
 und dann mal gucken..

jemand ne andere Meinung? Falls er danach nicht mehr läuft, ziehe ich den Umbau vor, hat jemand ne NV-GPU mit Wasserblock abzugeben ?... Andererseits.. die Kiste läuft dann ja immer.... hach ich weis nicht...


----------



## Narbennarr (5. August 2020)

Wir haben mal ein paar aktuelle Wasserkühler unter die Lupe genommen 
Sieben Wasserkuehler fuer AM4 im Test - Hardware-Helden

Der HK4 ist immer noch ein Top-Teil


----------



## TheAbyss (5. August 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wir haben mal ein paar aktuelle Wasserkühler unter die Lupe genommen
> Sieben Wasserkuehler fuer AM4 im Test - Hardware-Helden
> 
> Der HK4 ist immer noch ein Top-Teil



Jop, schon vor ein paar Tagen reingeguckt. Der Preis des EK ist eine absolute Frechheit für so marginale Unterschiede. Schöner Test.


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2020)

Bykski hat hier auch sehr schöne Kühler und vom Preis her auch sehr gut. 
BYKSKI CPU Kühler


----------



## Sinusspass (5. August 2020)

Über Optik lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, bei mir gehen die gar nicht.
->Heatkiller


----------



## Tekkla (5. August 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Bitte was?! Und keiner sagt mir das? Ich bin fassungslos, schämt euch... gleich heute abend testen!


Das Problem war eigentlich eines von Windows.


----------



## Grestorn (5. August 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Seit einigen Tagen habe ich Random Reboots im Desktop-Betrieb (innerhalb der ersten 10min).



Bevor Du zu viel Aufwand reinsteckst: Das sind typische Probleme, wenn die RAM Timings nicht passen. Auch wenn alles harmlos aussieht und "nur" auf den XMP Werten steht, kann das schon Probleme machen. 

Schalte erst mal alles RAM OC (und natürlich auch sonstiges OC) aus und geh in die BIOS Defaults. Erst wenn das nicht geht, würde ich andere Maßnahmen angehen.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. August 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bevor Du zu viel Aufwand reinsteckst: Das sind typische Probleme, wenn die RAM Timings nicht passen. Auch wenn alles harmlos aussieht und "nur" auf den XMP Werten steht, kann das schon Probleme machen.
> 
> Schalte erst mal alles RAM OC (und natürlich auch sonstiges OC) aus und geh in die BIOS Defaults. Erst wenn das nicht geht, würde ich andere Maßnahmen angehen.



Guck an, guter Punkt! GPU läuft ohne OC, aber der I7 und der RAM ist übertaktet. Danke!


----------



## blautemple (5. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Über Optik lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, bei mir gehen die gar nicht.
> ->Heatkiller



Mir reicht schon das Acryl top. Sowas kommt mir nicht mehr in den Rechner. Nur noch vernickeltes Kupfer, Acetal in Glas.


----------



## TheAbyss (6. August 2020)

Update:

1. AmbientPX läuft mit VRR! Mega, das war der Tip des Monats!
2. System scheint stabil zu laufen. am OC lag es nicht... allerdings hat Gigabyte nach 2,5 Jahren vor 3 Wochen ein neues BIOS-Update herausgebracht...das hab ich gestern geflashed, angeblich Kompatibilität mit VEGA und Microcode Update... Gleichzeitig hab ich die Systemreparatur laufen lassen, und die hat Dateien reparieren müssen. Es scheint mir den GPU Treiber beim Update auf 2004 zerschossen zu haben, und trotz Aktualisierung waren noch Reste aktiv.. jetzt hatte ich auch wieder 95+% Auslastung bei Guild Wars an der GPU, mir war nicht aufgefallen, dass 980TI gar kein Vollgas gab... ich hoffe das war es. Danke für die Gedankenanstöße hier... obwohl ich das schon echt lange mache und mehr als nur Halbwissen besitze, steht man manchmal voll auf dem Schlauch. (Pun intended... Wakü ...Schlauch... Muhhhahahahhaha!)....

On-Topic: Ich bin für die neue Plattform (Wahrscheinlich nach Jahrzehnten wieder AMD und damit AM4) noch unentschloßen, welchen CPU Block... mir geht es um Aussehen, 2 K Temperaturdelta sind für meinen Anwendungsrahmen vollkommen uninteressant und kein Kriterium. Derzeit hab ich nen günstigen Bysksi, der gefällt, macht es ähnlich gut wie der C350i / EK EVO vorher. EK wäre optisch ok, der AC Cryos spricht mich gar nicht an. Ich schwöre ja sonst auf AC und Watercool, aber damit werde ich optisch nicht warm.. Anregungen? Ich mag es quadratisch, kein / wenig durchsichtiges Acryl, dRGB gern, aber dann nur wenige Akzente. nen HK ohne die "Beine" dafür in quadratisch wäre so das Optimum.


----------



## Da_Obst (6. August 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Anregungen? Ich mag es quadratisch, kein / wenig durchsichtiges Acryl, dRGB gern, aber dann nur wenige Akzente. nen HK ohne die "Beine" dafür in quadratisch wäre so das Optimum.



Hm, ohne "Beine" hab ich irgendwie keinen Block im Kopf. Ich glaub der EK Velocity ist recht quadratisch und hat die Montageplatte nur leicht abstehen. In der Nickel/Acetal Variante wär der auch recht schlicht gehalten. Mir gefällt das EK Zeug halt nicht weil die immer und überall das Logo groß hinpacken.  

Mit "ausgeprägten" Montagefüßen würd ich mir den AnfiTec Drei angucken.  Der ist halt etwas verspielter was die Optik angeht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. August 2020)

XSPC hat die Halterungsausleger recht elegant in das Gesamtdesign einbezogen. Bei Intel gibt es zwar dennoch "Arme", da das die Intel-Keep-Out-Ares nun einmal vorsehen und abweichende Formen nur mit einer Art Verkleidung möglich wären, aber die AM4-Ausführung ist rechteckig. Und "wenig Acryl" trifft auf den Raystorm Pro wohl zu wie auf kaum einen anderen Kühler. (Auf den neueren Neo nicht mehr, da bleibt dann nur Vollmetall. Aber das bekommt man bei Watercool genauso.)


----------



## TheAbyss (6. August 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> XSPC hat die Halterungsausleger recht elegant in das Gesamtdesign einbezogen. Bei Intel gibt es zwar dennoch "Arme", da das die Intel-Keep-Out-Ares nun einmal vorsehen und abweichende Formen nur mit einer Art Verkleidung möglich wären, aber die AM4-Ausführung ist rechteckig. Und "wenig Acryl" trifft auf den Raystorm Pro wohl zu wie auf kaum einen anderen Kühler. (Auf den neueren Neo nicht mehr, da bleibt dann nur Vollmetall. Aber das bekommt man bei Watercool genauso.)



Tatsächlich rutscht mir XSPC immer von der Liste der Verdächtigen, werde ich mir mal ansehen, danke!


----------



## Narbennarr (7. August 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> On-Topic: Ich bin für die neue Plattform (Wahrscheinlich nach Jahrzehnten wieder AMD und damit AM4) noch unentschloßen, welchen CPU Block... mir geht es um Aussehen, 2 K Temperaturdelta sind für meinen Anwendungsrahmen vollkommen uninteressant und kein Kriterium. Derzeit hab ich nen günstigen Bysksi, der gefällt, macht es ähnlich gut wie der C350i / EK EVO vorher. EK wäre optisch ok, der AC Cryos spricht mich gar nicht an. Ich schwöre ja sonst auf AC und Watercool, aber damit werde ich optisch nicht warm.. Anregungen? Ich mag es quadratisch, kein / wenig durchsichtiges Acryl, dRGB gern, aber dann nur wenige Akzente. nen HK ohne die "Beine" dafür in quadratisch wäre so das Optimum.



Den Optimus Foundation? ist aber nicht so leicht zu bekommen


----------



## nekro- (7. August 2020)

Jungs, habe eine kurze Frage an euch.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn die Wassertemperatur von z.B 28°C auf 38°C steiget, dann auch der Durchfluss etwas steigt?
Konkret in dem Beispiel oben von 68l/h auf 73l/h. Das Wasser sich bei Wärme ausdehnt ist klar, aber hat das tatsächlich ein Einfluss auf dem DFM? Oder ist das falsch was der mir da anzeigt?


----------



## picknicker 1 (7. August 2020)

Hallo,
das ist vollkommen normal und unbedenklich. Hat was mit den physikalischen Eigenschaften des Wassers zu tun.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. August 2020)

Wasser wird wie viele andere Flüssigkeiten auch mit steigender Temperatur dünnflüssiger, das ist normal.


----------



## nekro- (7. August 2020)

Danke für die Erklärungen


----------



## TheAbyss (8. August 2020)

So, offenbar hab ich mein Problem leider nicht lösen können... aber wie der Zufall will und die Diskussion hier über einen CPU Block hier schon vorbereitet hat... ich werde das Gehäuse wechseln....eigentlich wollte ich meine Vorstellungen im Primo umsetzen, aber aus purem Zufall habe ich mein Traumgehäuse in den Kleinanzeigen ergattern können. Lian Li V3000WX... wenn ich jetzt eh am großen Rad drehe, gehe ich auch gleich auf eine neue Basis.. und bin gerade dabei mir alles für AM4 zusammen zu suchen! Ich werde ein entsprechendes Worklog wieder veröffentlichen.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. August 2020)

Oh, wie lässig, ein V3000. 
Da bin ich schon mal gespannt, hoffe auf viele Bilder.


----------



## shark75 (10. August 2020)

Womit hängt es zusammen, wenn meine 90 Grad Biegung "Längsrillen" an der Seite des Tubes hat - zu heiß oder zu früh gebogen?


----------



## Da_Obst (10. August 2020)

shark75 schrieb:


> Womit hängt es zusammen, wenn meine 90 Grad Biegung "Längsrillen" an der Seite des Tubes hat - zu heiß oder zu früh gebogen?



Wenn die Tubes der Länge nach Einschnüren, dann tippe ich mal darauf, dass der Bereich in welchem erhitzt wurde zu klein ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. August 2020)

Kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen? Ich kann mir denken, was du meinst, aber ein Bild.....


----------



## shark75 (10. August 2020)

Hier mal ein Bild - das PETG Rohr nutze ich nicht mehr, aber hier sieht man es am Besten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. August 2020)

Das könnte auch von Staubkörnchen oder sonstigen Partikeln auf der Silikonschnur kommen, zumindest habe ich ganz ähnliche Spuren bei Acryl-Tubes gesehen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2020)

PETG ist auch noch sehr weich, ich habe mal Röhren auf einer Tischdecke gebogen und hatte dann das Muster der Tischdecke mit drin. 

Könnte auch vom Material her kommen.
Mit Acryl hatte ich aber solche Streifen noch nicht.
Zu wenig warm machen könnte aber auch sein, müsste man gegentesten.


----------



## shark75 (11. August 2020)

Danke für Eure Tipps - habe heute die Acryl Röhren mehr erhitzt und es bilden sich nun keine Rillen mehr


----------



## TheAbyss (12. August 2020)

Jungs, langsam nehmen die ungeplanten Baumaßnahmen in Richtung Lian Li V3000 Gestalt an. Netzteil (Seasonic Prime 650W Platinum) und Block (Phanteks C360A) sind unterwegs. Fehlen nur noch Board und CPU. Geplant ist ein Mid-Tier AM4 Board (derzeitige Favoriten: MSI X570 Unify oder Asrock X570 Taichi). Derzeit bekommt man wohl recht gut Gigabyte Boards am Gebrauchtmarkt, aber nach kurzer Recherche glaub ich, dass es wohl an nem verbreiteten Cold Boot Bug auf der AM4 Plattform bei GB liegt. Davon nehme ich also Abstand. Bei Asus gefällt mir nur das X570 Gaming E in dem Preissegment. Als CPU habe ich um die ungeplanten Kosten halbwegs im Rahmen zu halten an einen R5 3600 gedacht. Meinungen dazu?

Was den Loop angeht, plane ich einen Dual Loop (Hab noch ne D5 und ne DDC übrig). Interner 420er Radiator für die CPU, externer Nova 1080 für die GPU. Dass ermöglicht mir auch den einfacheren Wechsel, da ich jetzt ungern on top noch die GPU tauschen will. Was meint ihr dazu? Ebenso überlege ich ob Soft- (EPDM) oder Hardtubes (habe ebenso beides bereits da).


----------



## Shutterfly (12. August 2020)

Kurze kurze Off-topic Frage: Ich überlege mir meine GTX 1080 gegen eine RTX 3080 (o.ä.) zu tauschen. Da ich wieder Watercool als Block-Hersteller anstrebe interessiert mich die Preisgestaltung beim Referenzdesign.

Kann mir jmd. verlässlich sagen wie sich Preise einer FE von nvidia direkt gegenüber den normalen Graka-Herstellern unterscheiden? Finde leider keine sinnvollen Daten mit Google dazu.

Wenn nvidia die Karten zu einem ähnlichen Preis wie ASUS, Gigabyte etc. anbietet, dann wüsste ich keinen Grund zu warten. Wenn erfahrungsgemäß die Preise einer Grafikkarte im Ref-Design dieser Hersteller günstiger ist, würde sich warten lohnen.

Danke für jeden Hinweis


----------



## Sinusspass (12. August 2020)

Die FE löhnt meistens etwas mehr, aber Referenznachbauten, oft mit passendem Pcb, bekommt man auch vergleichsweise zeitnah zu niedrigeren Preisen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2020)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kurze kurze Off-topic Frage: Ich überlege mir meine GTX 1080 gegen eine RTX 3080 (o.ä.) zu tauschen. Da ich wieder Watercool als Block-Hersteller anstrebe interessiert mich die Preisgestaltung beim Referenzdesign.
> 
> Kann mir jmd. verlässlich sagen wie sich Preise einer FE von nvidia direkt gegenüber den normalen Graka-Herstellern unterscheiden? Finde leider keine sinnvollen Daten mit Google dazu.
> 
> ...



So lange gibt es die Hochpreis-FEs noch nicht, aber meist waren sie am teuren Ende des Spektrums. Wie ich Asus, Gigabyte, MSI und Watercool so kenne, werden die in Betracht gezogenen GPU-Angebote aber ohnehin vor dem gewünschten Kühler bestellbar sein.


----------



## Shutterfly (13. August 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> So lange gibt es die Hochpreis-FEs noch nicht, aber meist waren sie am teuren Ende des Spektrums. Wie ich Asus, Gigabyte, MSI und Watercool so kenne, werden die in Betracht gezogenen GPU-Angebote aber ohnehin vor dem gewünschten Kühler bestellbar sein.



Die Karte würde erst einmal ohne Block mit Luft ins Gehäuse gehen  Worum es mir hauptsächlich geht: Bei RTX habe ich immer wieder gelesen, dass nvidia die besseren Chips für ihre FEs verwendet. Wenn diese nun ähnlich teuer sind, wie die bekannter Hersteller im Ref-Design, hätte ich keinen Grund zu warten. Verlangt nvidia jedoch z.B. 80 Euro mehr, dann kann ich auch warten.


----------



## Tekkla (13. August 2020)

Ich bin voll scharf auf ein CM C700M Gehäuse. Ich muss aber irgendwo mit den Ports raus zum Mo-Ra und will nicht über eine Slotblende gehen. Ideen?


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

Bohrmaschine und Gehäusedurchführungen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bohrmaschine und Gehäusedurchführungen.


Mit einem Stufenbohrer geht es sehr gut, habe meine letzten Löcher alle damit gebohrt und dann solche Schottverschraubung von Alphacool verbaut.

Diese Schottverschraubung gibt  es von ALC in zwei unterschiedliche Längen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am grünen Pfeil habe ich Schottverschraubung genutzt die von außen eine Tülle haben. Dort musste ich auch nichts bohren da ich im Mesh einfach ein Loch mit einer Zange rein geschnitten habe. Jedoch musste ich dann auch Unterlegscheiben verwenden damit ich das Mesh etwas verstärke.

In meinem Fall sind einige Schottverschraubung die ich verbaut habe Teil der Optik was ich haben wollte.


----------



## Tekkla (13. August 2020)

Gut gemeinter Tipp: Ihr beide postet hier im Forum so viel und schreibt dabei gefühlt immer häufiger nur um des Schreibens Willen oder auch gerne einfach mal am Thema vorbei. Das war mal anders. 

Ich fragte nicht nach irgendWIE sondern nach irgendWO. Es geht um den Ort beim C700M und nicht in irgendeinem Gehäuse.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Gut gemeinter Tipp: Ihr beide postet hier im Forum so viel und schreibt dabei gefühlt immer häufiger nur um des Schreibens Willen oder auch gerne einfach mal am Thema vorbei. Das war mal anders.
> 
> Ich fragte nicht nach irgendWIE sondern nach irgendWO. Es geht um den Ort beim C700M und nicht in irgendeinem Gehäuse.


Ganz ehrlich, vorhin wollte ich gar nicht darauf Antworten da mir schon klar war das von dir wieder solch eine Antwort kommt. Komisch und das ganz ohne in meine Kugel zu schauen...


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

Ok, bei dem Case ist es echt schwer. Es kommt ja immer viel auf den Aufbau der Wakü an, wie viel man am Case moddet usw. Ich würde jetzt mal den Boden des Gehäuses in den Raum werfen. Es sieht zumindest so aus, als ob da genug Platz für Durchführungen und 90° Winkel wäre, dass man dann alles unten verstecken kann. Man könnte auch die vorgeplanten Durchführungen nehmen, die Gummiabdeckung rausnehmen und mittels Acryl- oder Blechplatte einen guten Platz für die Durchführungen machen. Das Gehäuse hat leider -dass man das mal sagen muss- etwas zu viel Mesh.


----------



## DARPA (13. August 2020)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kurze kurze Off-topic Frage: Ich überlege mir meine GTX 1080 gegen eine RTX 3080 (o.ä.) zu tauschen. Da ich wieder Watercool als Block-Hersteller anstrebe interessiert mich die Preisgestaltung beim Referenzdesign.



Bei Ampere heisst es wohl diesmal aufpassen, da das PCB der FE-Modelle (zumindest derer die auf GA102 basieren) ein neues ungewöhnliches Design mit V-Ausschnitt bekommen soll. Da werden sich die Hersteller der Wasserblöcke erstmal schwer tun.
Für die Boardpartner soll es ein anderes PCB mit herkömmlichen Design geben.

Wer auf Wasser umbauen möchte, sollte also besser keine FE nehmen bzw. erstmal abwarten wie es mit Blöcken aussehen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Man könnte auch die vorgeplanten Durchführungen nehmen, die Gummiabdeckung rausnehmen und mittels Acryl- oder Blechplatte einen guten Platz für die Durchführungen machen.


 Für die hintere Rückseite und der Netzteilabdeckung habe ich mit meinem letztem Umbau auch einiges mit Acrylglas realisieren müssen.


----------



## Tekkla (13. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn dir unsere Tipps nicht zufrieden stellen dann denke dir halt selbst was dazu aus.  (...) Ganz ehrlich, vorhin wollte ich gar nicht darauf Antworten da mir schon klar war das von dir wieder solch eine Antwort kommt. Komisch und das ganz ohne in meine Kugel zu schauen...


Deine Antwort war ja keine auf die Frage. Und es war wirklich nur gut gemeint. Masse muss nicht immer Klasse bedeuten.


----------



## DOcean (13. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin voll scharf auf ein CM C700M Gehäuse. Ich muss aber irgendwo mit den Ports raus zum Mo-Ra und will nicht über eine Slotblende gehen. Ideen?



da das Gehäuse zwei Durchführungen hinten hat, würde ich da mit dem Schlauch raus gehen und die Kupplungen einfach "rumhängen" lassen, oder am Mora machen
(dann könnte man sogar einen Loop ohne Mora zusammenstecken falls intern noch Radis vorhanden sind)

Oder diese Gummiteile durch kleine Bleche ersetzen die dann die Ports tragen


----------



## Shutterfly (13. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich muss aber irgendwo mit den Ports raus zum Mo-Ra und will nicht über eine Slotblende gehen. Ideen?



Kenne das Gehäuse nicht aber auf einen schnellen Blick scheint die Rückseite ja sehr eng zu sein. Hier könnte man oben über dem CPU-Bereich bohren, wo es wieder massiv ist. Persönlich bin ich kein Freund in Lochblech zu bohren.

Alternativ: Es scheint vom Boden ordentlich Abstand zu haben, da es ja praktisch Füße hat. Müsste man nachmessen aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es ginge mit Stufenbohrer in den Boden, dann direkt ein 45° Winkel und irgendwann dann die Schnellkuppler. sofern du welche willst.

Nachtrag: Okay vergiss es, hab erst durch den Beitrag von DOcean gesehen, dass ganz oben rechts eine Durchführung ist. Sehr versteckt. Wobei ich diese Gummidinger nie so toll finde, da hängt der Schlauch dann so dumm rum und knickt ggf. ab. Da ist seine Idee mit einer zusätzlichen Blende schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Tekkla (13. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt mal den Boden des Gehäuses in den Raum werfen.


Unten ist nur der Staubfilter und kein fester Boden. Ich müsste dazu durch den Staubfilter durch. Andererseits muss in den Boden mein ganzes Aqua Computer Gedöns aka Aquaero, Hubby, und diverse Farbwerke rein. Würde da ein passendes Blech reinlegen und darauf dann die Controller Hardware platzieren. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hat leider -dass man das mal sagen  muss- etwas zu viel Mesh.


Ja, eigentlich sehr geil, aber eben in dem Fall auch tricky.



DOcean schrieb:


> Oder diese Gummiteile durch kleine Bleche ersetzen die dann die Ports tragen


Darauf würde es wohl hinauslaufen. Ich würde wieder ein invertiertes Setup bauen, was den Vorteil hätte, dass die Ports dann schon unten sind.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Persönlich bin ich kein Freund in Lochblech zu bohren.


Das habe ich beim aktuellen Gehäuse gemacht. Einfach so lange Waben rausgeknipst, bis es passte. Ideal ist aber irgendwie anders.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wobei ich diese Gummidinger nie so toll finde, da hängt der Schlauch dann so dumm rum und knickt ggf. ab. Da ist seine Idee mit einer zusätzlichen Blende schon nicht verkehrt.


Das doofe ist ja, dass ich das Gehäuse in Gedanken schon 10x gekauft habe und dann doch wieder unschlüssig da stand, weil ich nicht wusste, wo ich die Schottverschraubungen unterbringen soll. 

Die Idee mit dieser Öffnung erschien mir auch schon die sinnvollste, nur bei knapp 400 € für ein Gehäuse will man irgendwie das 100% richtig Gefühl haben. Deswegen hilft es mir schon, wenn ich Eure Gedanken dazu bekomme.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Deine Antwort war ja keine auf die Frage.


Stimmt, weil ich *DIR* gar nicht geantwortet hatte! 

Ganz davon abgesehen gibt es bei diesem Gehäuse eine Position wo zwei 19-20mm Löcher zum bohren rein passen sollten. Eine zweite Möglichkeit wäre der Mesh selber, denn an den Enden ab geknippst ergibt bei diesem Mesh auch etwa 19-20mm 17mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sind 17mm, keine 19-20mm.
Habe an dieser Postion andere Schottverschraubungen verwendet, die so dennoch passen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. August 2020)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Okay vergiss es, hab erst durch den Beitrag von DOcean gesehen, dass ganz oben rechts eine Durchführung ist. Sehr versteckt. Wobei ich diese Gummidinger nie so toll finde, da hängt der Schlauch dann so dumm rum und knickt ggf. ab. Da ist seine Idee mit einer zusätzlichen Blende schon nicht verkehrt.



Knickschutzfedern oder, wenn die Stelle ohnehin verdeckt ist, einfach ein Stück Schlauch größeren Durchmessers, können das Abknicken effektiv verhindern. Oder man hängt einfach ein dickes Objekt mit Anschlüssen/G1/4 Zoll an beiden Enden genau in die Durchführung (Temperatursensor, Schnelltrennkupplung, Durchflussmesser, simples IG-auf-IG-Rohr) und erzielt so eine Verstärkung an der kritischen Stelle.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. August 2020)

ahoichen! kleine frage:

wie kann ich mir die *CPU*-Lüfterdrehdrehzahl mit dem afterburner anzeigen lassen bzw. wenn das nicht geht, womit mach ich das am besten?


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2020)

Mit HWMonitor oder HWInfo. In HWInfo findest du unter OSD in den Einstellungen auch diesen Sensor was du dazu aktivieren kannst und dann zusamnen mit Afterburner dir in Games mit anzeigen lassen kannst.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. August 2020)

hmmk, ging mir auch grad durch den kopp. 

edit:
okay, ich schau mal - danke


----------



## shark75 (15. August 2020)

Ich habe mal ne Frage: Wenn ich zwei Pumpen parallel schalten möchte, müssen dann die beiden Schläuche zum Y-Adapter die gleiche Länge haben?


----------



## Sinusspass (16. August 2020)

Müssen sie nicht, aber warum willst du Pumpen parallel schalten?


----------



## shark75 (16. August 2020)

Höherer Durchfluss bei gleichem Druck. Ich erhoffe mir, dass ich die Pumpen dann mit weniger Drehzahl laufen lassen kann - bei geringer Lautstärke.
Wenn ich die Pumpen in Serie schalte, erhöht sich der Druck, aber soweit ich weiß, bleibt der Durchfluss (fast) gleich.


----------



## Grestorn (16. August 2020)

Die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ("Stromstärke", I) ergibt sich aus dem Druck ("Spannung", U) und dem Durchflusswiderstand ("Widerstand", R), wie auch im elektrischen Stromkreislauf (U=R*I, also I = U/R) . 
Zwei Pumpen in Reihe bringen gar nichts, parallel tatsächlich doppelten Druck und damit theoretisch auch den doppelten Durchfluss. 

Tatsächlich müssen beide Pumpen nur mit der halben Leistung laufen für den selben Druck, aber das ist schon aufwendig, nur um weniger Lärm zu haben. Zumal der Durchfluss ja nahezu irrelevant ist. Wieso willst Du einen so hohen Durchfluss haben? 60l/h langt in allen Situationen.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. August 2020)

In der Theorie ja, in der Praxis nein.
Du musst die Kennlinie der Pumpen beachten. Der angegebene Durchfluss ist ein Maximalwert, den man bei quasi 0 Widerstand erreicht, im Gegenzug ist der angegebene Druck bzw. die Förderhöhe ein Maximalwert, der bei 0 Durchfluss erreicht wird. Zwischen diesen beiden Punkten liegt die Kennlinie, bspw. für die D5 fängt das bei 3,7m Förderhöhe und 0 l/h an, geht dann recht linear weiter und endet bei 0m Höhe und 1500l/h. Dazwischen liegen dann Werte wie (mehr oder weniger geraten und nicht an der Kennlinie nachgeprüft) 3m Höhe und 200l/h Durchfluss, 1,5m Höhe und 800l/h Durchfluss usw.

Wenn du jetzt Pumpen verschaltest, addieren sich die Kennlinien. Bei paralleler Verschaltung hast du dann 3,7m Förderhöhe und bis zu 3000l/h Durchfluss, bei serieller 7,4m Förderhöhe und 1500l/h Durchfluss. 
Was davon hat man lieber? Seriell natürlich.
Druck und Durchfluss hängen zusammen wie Spannung und Stromstärke, vom einen kommt das andere. Sprich, damit du mehr Wasser durch den Kreislauf gepumpt bekommst, brauchst du mehr Druck. Natürlich würde sich in einem Bereich mit nahezu keinem Widerstand und bereits >1000l/h Durchfluss eine parallele Konfiguration anbieten, da man im durchflussdominierten Bereich der Kennlinie ist, aber das ist in der Wakü eher nicht der Fall. Kühler, Radiatoren, Filter, Winkel, Schnelltrenner haben alle eine Widerstand für den Durchfluss. Um den zu überwinden, braucht es Druck. Umso höher der Durchfluss bereits ist, umso höher der Widerstand, sprich, du brauchst mehr Druck, um mehr Durchfluss zu bekommen. In gängigen Wakü ist man daher im Bereich 30-200l/h, je nach Kreislauf und Pumpen-Overkill. Dementsprechend bringt eine parallele Verschaltung vielleicht 10% mehr Durchfluss, aber eine serielle und somit eine signifikante Druckerhöhung bringt weit mehr, sodass du die Pumpendrehzahl in der Regel locker um 30% reduzieren kannst und dennoch den selben Durchfluss wie mit einer Pumpe hast. Halbieren kannst du sie nicht, zum einen, weil die addierten Kennlinien eben druckstärker sind, bei niedriger Drehzahl aber einen geringen maximalen Durchflusswert haben, und weil die Multitops selbst etwas Druck schlucken.


----------



## shark75 (16. August 2020)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen. Aktuell komme ich mit einer Pumpe bei 100% auf ca. 150l - aber da ist mir die Pumpe zu laut. Schön leise ist sie bei 60%, aber da sind es nur noch ca. 51l. Wie würde es dann bei einer serieller/in Reihe Schaltung sein? Könnte ich dann die Pumpen direkt hintereinander anschließen - also Ausgang Pumpe 1 direkt in Eingang Pumpe 2?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. August 2020)

shark75 schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen. Aktuell komme ich mit einer Pumpe bei 100% auf ca. 150l - aber da ist mir die Pumpe zu laut. Schön leise ist sie bei 60%, aber da sind es nur noch ca. 62l. Wie würde es dann bei einer serieller/in Reihe Schaltung sein? Könnte ich dann die Pumpen direkt hintereinander anschließen - also Ausgang Pumpe 1 direkt in Eingang Pumpe 2?




witzig, dass Du ausgerechnet heute mit deinen fragen kommst. ob der Roman mitliesst? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ea7X8s_6rJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du musst wohl zwingend auf durchfluss kommen. aber pumpen in reihe stell ich mir ungünstig vor. was passiert, wenn die erste mehr liefert als die zweite fördert oder die zweite mehr fördert als die erste liefert? wenns da software für geben sollte, okay - denkich aber mal nicht.


----------



## shark75 (17. August 2020)

Hab hier noch ein paar aktuelle Zahlen mit einer Pumpe:

60% - 51L - 2030rpm
65% - 62L - 2320rpm
70% - 81L - 2600rpm
80% - 117L - 3270 rpm
90% - 155L - 4133 rpm
100% - 180L

Die für mich optimale Lautstärke, da Pumpe nicht höhrbar, liegt bei 60% - hier laufen 51L durch mein System (ich hatte im vorherigen Posting 62L gedacht - habe das eben korrigiert).

Kann man "ungefähr" sagen, wie sich eine in Reihe bzw. Parallelschaltung auf die Zahlen auswirkt? Bei in Reihe gehe ich mal von ca. 10-20% mehr Durchfluß aus.


----------



## DOcean (17. August 2020)

wenn bei 51l deine Temps ok sind, gibt es doch keinen Grund was daran zu ändern...

Wie sind die denn?


----------



## shark75 (17. August 2020)

Ich hatte nur den Durchfluss getestet, da ich davon ausging, dass man mindestens einen Durchfluss von 60-80l in einem Kreislauf haben sollte. Und ein bisschen "Reserve" möchte ich auch haben.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2020)

Was man haben muss ist eher im Bereich 25 l/h. Über 50l/h ist vollkommen grüner Bereich wenn man nicht gerade mit reinen High Flow Kühlern unterwegs ist (lese: ohne Mikrostruktur und erst Recht ohne Düsenplatte, sowas kann man kaum noch kaufen).


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> witzig, dass Du ausgerechnet heute mit deinen fragen kommst. ob der Roman mitliesst?


Und direkt mal beweist, dass der MPS Flow Mist misst.


shark75 schrieb:


> Die für mich optimale Lautstärke, da Pumpe nicht höhrbar, liegt bei 60% - hier laufen 51L durch mein System (ich hatte im vorherigen Posting 62L gedacht - habe das eben korrigiert).
> 
> Kann man "ungefähr" sagen, wie sich eine in Reihe bzw. Parallelschaltung auf die Zahlen auswirkt? Bei in Reihe gehe ich mal von ca. 10-20% mehr Durchfluß aus.


Für eine Parallelschaltung würde ich von ~55 l/h ausgehen, für Reihe kann man mit ~90 l/h rechnen. Gründe habe ich weiter oben aufgeführt.


----------



## shark75 (17. August 2020)

Meinst Du dann auch Basis der 60% - also anstatt der 51l/h dann 55l/h bei Parallel bzw 90l/h bei Reihenschaltung?
Und könnte ich die Pumpen direkt hintereinander schalten?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2020)

So meine ich das. Direktes Hintereinanderschalten von Pumpen ist nichts ungewöhnliches, genau so sind quasi alle Dualtops aufgebaut.


----------



## shark75 (17. August 2020)

Danke - dann werde ich das mal so umsetzen und das Ergebnis dann posten.


----------



## Tekkla (17. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und direkt mal beweist, dass der MPS Flow Mist misst.


Misst er Mist oder ist der Aufbau nur Mist? Habe mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2020)

Kann ne Mischung aus beidem sein, da der MPS ja ein gutes Stück geraden Schlauch/Rohr haben will. Rein rechnerisch müsste er bei ~2000 Umdrehungen bei 112, bei ~800 bei 31 und bei ~4800  bei 292 l/h sein, wenn man seine Messwerte und 170W Leistungsaufnahme annimmt. Noch etwas Messtoleranz dazu und dann wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## TheAbyss (19. August 2020)

Tag die Damen! Langsam aber sicher rollen die ersten Teile für den V3000 Build an. Ich werde also in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Build Log starten. Das Gehäuse selber hole ich am 01.09.

Bereits hier bzw. auf dem Weg ist:
Phanteks C360A (wo wir wieder bei meiner Frage nach nem AM4 Block wären, der schöne rechteckig ist). Ich hatte den Block gar nicht auf dem Schirm.. zwar Vollplexi, aber die Form ist GENAU was ich wollte.. denke ich werde ihn wenn mir das durchsichtige nicht gefällt teilfolieren. 
Acool 420 XT45 für den Keller (darauf dann eLoops in weiß mit Halos Digital)
Nova 1080 mit den Arctics bleibt wie er ist und wird nur angeklemmt
HK Tube 150 mit D5Next
980Ti mit HK bleibt wohl, die Preise im GPU Markt sind immernoch zum... na egal. Evtl. tut Ampere ja etwas in die richtige Richtung. 


Als Plattform ein MSI Z570 Unify oder Ace, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, darauf ein R5 3600.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. August 2020)

eLoops mit Halos, die schönsten (und teuersten) Rgb-Lüfter, die man haben kann, sehr gut.


----------



## TheAbyss (19. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> eLoops mit Halos, die schönsten (und teuersten) Rgb-Lüfter, die man haben kann, sehr gut.



Ja, die haben sich in meinem Primo bewährt, bleiben also. Hatte kurz überlegt, nen 480er Radiator mit schwarzen eloops un Halos im Keller zu nutzen, aber das alles neu anschaffen ist derzeit nicht drin bzw. geht das Geld in Board und CPU, also bleiben die 140er.


----------



## nekro- (19. August 2020)

Hi,

habe eine kurze Frage zum Mora 3 360 er hat 6x G 1/4 Gewinde. 3x oben und 3x unten.

Ist das eigentlich egal ob ich unten Mitte oder unten Links oder unten Rechts als Inlet Benutze ? Gleiches gilt dann oben für den Outlet? Oder gibts eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Sinusspass (19. August 2020)

Ist egal, die 3 Anschlussgewinde sind nur zur größeren Flexibilität. Mach es einfach so, wie es am besten passt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. August 2020)

Zwei Anschlüsse werden bei mir schon durch die vordere Abdeckung verdeckt und so bleiben mir nur die hinteren oder die Seitlichen übrig. Hinten müsste ich mit Adapter dran daher habe ich meine direkt mit Anschlüsse abgehend an der Seite dran. Im Grunde ist es dir überlassen wo du dran gehen möchtest. 

Ist halt so wie @Sinusspass bereits schrieb.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. August 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Tag die Damen! Langsam aber sicher rollen die ersten Teile für den V3000 Build an. Ich werde also in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Build Log starten. Das Gehäuse selber hole ich am 01.09.
> 
> Bereits hier bzw. auf dem Weg ist:
> Phanteks C360A (wo wir wieder bei meiner Frage nach nem AM4 Block wären, der schöne rechteckig ist).



Moin moin. Du suchst nen eckigen Block? Der EK-Velocity gefällt dir wohl nicht?


----------



## shark75 (19. August 2020)

Ich habe heute früh einen Leaktest mit dem Aqua Computer Dr. Drop gemacht (kompletter Kreislauf). Nach 2 Stunden hat sich der Zeiger um keinen Millimeter verschoben - nach dem ich kurz auf das Gerät geklopft hatte (so wie in der Anleitung steht (also vorher und nachher)), ist der Zeiger um ca. 1 Millimeter gehüpft, d.h. er zeigt 1 Millimeter weniger Druck an. Ich habe noch einmal alles nachgezogen - gleiches Ergebnis. Jetzt habe ich den Kreislauf komplett befüllt und die Pumpen laufen nun schon seit 20 Minuten auf 100% - ich kann auch jetzt keine Undichtigkeit festellen. Ich werde die Pumpen noch 1-2 Stunden voll laufen lassen - dann sollte doch alles dicht sein, oder?  
Die beiden Pumpen sind in Reihe geschaltet, d.h. ich habe auch noch höheren Druck zum Testen .


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. August 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Moin moin. Du suchst nen eckigen Block? Der EK-Velocity gefällt dir wohl nicht?


Die von XSPC sind auch "schön Rechteckig", hier mal als beispiel: XSPC RayStorm Neo CPU-Kuehler fuer AMD AM4 - Metall


----------



## Sinusspass (19. August 2020)

Solange man keine 4 DDCs auf Vollgas in Reihe schaltet und gleichzeitig Hardtubing verwendet, passiert auch nichts. Bisschen Luft verliert man immer, das ist normal, erst recht bei längeren Tests.


----------



## DARPA (19. August 2020)

Wenn nix tropft ist auch nix undicht


----------



## TheAbyss (20. August 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die von XSPC sind auch "schön Rechteckig", hier mal als beispiel: XSPC RayStorm Neo CPU-Kuehler fuer AMD AM4 - Metall



Moin, ja der wurde bereits empfohlen, habe mich jetzt für den C360a von Phanteks entschieden.

Mal eine substantielle Frage an die Schwarmintelligenz. Ich habe die letzten beiden Ausbaustufen meines Primo immer wie folgt montiert:

Alles komplett fertig gebaut inkl. Hardtubes und dann dem PC-Gott nen RAM Riegel geopfert und gehofft als alles dicht und fertig war, dass er auch anspringt. Damit hatte ich bisher Erfolg, allerdings überlege ich beim neuen System einen anderen Weg.

1. Ausmessen, Verkleidungen bauen, alles unter Luftkühlung zusammenschrauben
2. System aufsetzen und unter Luft auf Funktion testen
3. GPU/CPU Blocks drauf, Soft oder Hardtubes und Leaktesting.


Ich verspreche mir davon unterm Strich weniger Arbeit und bessere Flexibilität, bevor alles unter Wasser kompliziert in der Fehlersuche wird. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## IICARUS (20. August 2020)

Darin sehe ich in erster Linie nur den Sinn alles im original Zustand zu testen. Besonders mit  der Grafikkarte ist es immer so eine Sache. 1. Fällt die Grafikkarte auch so ab wie man sie sich vorgestellt hat. Sind irgendwelche Fehler vorhanden oder gar defekte? Gibt es ein Spulefiepen? Denn einmal umgebaut ist nicht bekannt ob bestimmte Fehler oder Sachen die stören könnten zuvor unter Luft auch vorhanden waren. Zudem ist es immer gut alles auszutesten ob es so auch behalten wird und man nichts zurück senden möchte.

Meine letzte Grafikkarte habe ich auch erstmal original 1-2 Tage getestet und erst später umgebaut. Mit einem Stück Schlauch hatte ich auch mein Loop dazu provisorisch geschlossen. Wobei ich dieses jetzt eher bei der Grafikkarte so sehe und ich wohl den Rest direkt auf Wasser aufbauen würde.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. August 2020)

Ich teste auch erst alles unter Luft, bevor ich auf Wasser umbaue, allein schon wegen der Garantie. Wenn alles zusammen und noch nicht befüllt ist, starte ich oft mal kurz bis ins Bios, für kurze Zeit fangen die Blöcke die Hitze ausreichend ab. Dann erst wird befüllt (und geflucht, wenn überraschenderweise was undicht ist). Wenn ich das System nicht aus Versehen dabei geflutet habe, läuft eigentlich immer alles, außer Windows natürlich, aber das läuft ja nie ohne sich über irgendwas zu beschweren oder mit irgendwas zu nerven.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. August 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Alles komplett fertig gebaut inkl. Hardtubes und dann dem PC-Gott nen RAM Riegel geopfert und gehofft als alles dicht und fertig war, dass er auch anspringt. Damit hatte ich bisher Erfolg, allerdings überlege ich beim neuen System einen anderen Weg.


"Dass er auch anspringt"
Heißt das, wenn das System das erste Mal läuft, ist alles angeschlossen? Oder läuft nur die WaKü ohne Rechner? 
Ich hoffe, ich verstehe hier einfach nur irgendwas falsch...

Ich habe das immer wie folgt gemacht (Soft-Tubing)
-Hardware unter Luft testen
-Alles verbauen, also Radis, Blöcke, Lüfter, Pumpe, etc. so, dass es prinzipiell fertig ist.
-Befüllen mit Hilfe von einem Adapter fürs Netzteil
-Grobes Leak-Testing direkt nach dem Befüllen
-Ein paar Stunden laufen lassen, System in alle Richtungen kippen, dass die Luft rauskommt, immer mal wieder nachschauen, ggf. nachfüllen
-Wenn alles dicht ist, die Hardware ans Netzteil anschließen und erstmal Temps checken


----------



## TheAbyss (20. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Darin sehe ich in erster Linie nur den Sinn alles im original Zustand zu testen. Besonders mit  der Grafikkarte ist es immer so eine Sache. 1. Fällt die Grafikkarte auch so ab wie man sie sich vorgestellt hat. Sind irgendwelche Fehler vorhanden oder gar defekte? Gibt es ein Spulefiepen? Denn einmal umgebaut ist nicht bekannt ob bestimmte Fehler oder Sachen die stören könnten zuvor unter Luft auch vorhanden waren. Zudem ist es immer gut alles auszutesten ob es so auch behalten wird und man nichts zurück senden möchte.
> 
> Meine letzte Grafikkarte habe ich auch erstmal original 1-2 Tage getestet und erst später umgebaut. Mit einem Stück Schlauch hatte ich auch mein Loop dazu provisorisch geschlossen. Wobei ich dieses jetzt eher bei der Grafikkarte so sehe und ich wohl den Rest direkt auf Wasser aufbauen würde.



Guter Mittelweg, CPU ist tatsächlich unproblematisch. Mir geht es in erster Linie um RAM, M.2 SSDs, GPU. Danke, werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich teste auch erst alles unter Luft, bevor ich auf Wasser umbaue, allein schon wegen der Garantie. Wenn alles zusammen und noch nicht befüllt ist, starte ich oft mal kurz bis ins Bios, für kurze Zeit fangen die Blöcke die Hitze ausreichend ab. Dann erst wird befüllt (und geflucht, wenn überraschenderweise was undicht ist). Wenn ich das System nicht aus Versehen dabei geflutet habe, läuft eigentlich immer alles, außer Windows natürlich, aber das läuft ja nie ohne sich über irgendwas zu beschweren oder mit irgendwas zu nerven.



Ok, das mit dem "Trockenlauf" hatte ich schon mal von Dir gelesen. Windows ist tatsächlich ein anderes Thema, es geht mir in erster Linie um Pre-Boot Komponente wie RAM und M.2 SSDs. Da kommt kein Mensch mehr ran wenn die HTs einmal liegen.. aber vielleicht schaff ichs ja im V3000 mal nicht alles zuzubauen. Ausserdem wollte ich mich nochmal mit dem Thema Vertical GPU beschäftigen, und das teste ich lieber auch unter Luft. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> "Dass er auch anspringt"
> Heißt das, wenn das System das erste Mal läuft, ist alles angeschlossen? Oder läuft nur die WaKü ohne Rechner?
> Ich hoffe, ich verstehe hier einfach nur irgendwas falsch...
> 
> ...



Ja, Leaktesting ohne Strom auf sonstiger Hardware war in meinem Text nicht genannt, aber das ist natürlich genau wie von dir beschrieben. 

Das Ganze bringt mich aber auf die Idee, ggf. die GPU erstmal unter Luft zu lassen und das System zu testen. Hab für Übergangs-Softtube ja alles da... Danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## IICARUS (20. August 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Windows ist tatsächlich ein anderes Thema, es geht mir in erster Linie um Pre-Boot Komponente wie RAM und M.2 SSDs. Da kommt kein Mensch mehr ran wenn die HTs einmal liegen.. aber vielleicht schaff ichs ja im V3000 mal nicht alles zuzubauen. Ausserdem wollte ich mich nochmal mit dem Thema Vertical GPU beschäftigen, und das teste ich lieber auch unter Luft.


Verkehrt ist es nicht, weil nach einem zusammenbauen immer was vorkommen kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. August 2020)

Erfahrungsgemäß schaltet die Hardware schon ab, wenn sie zu warm wird, was man aber mit einer Hand am Kühler schon viel früher merkt (die werden dann wirklich heiß). Wenn das Berühren weh tut, sollte man aufhören, aber dann funktioniert die Komponente auch. 
Um ins Bios zu kommen, reicht es aber immer aus, man hat grob eine Minute Zeit, je nach HW und Kühler auch 2, bevor es ziemlich warm wird. Als mir beim letzten Umbau ein gewisses Missgeschick mit starken Pumpen in Verbindung mit Hardtubing passiert ist, habe ich nach dem Trocknen die Komponenten fast am Stück durchtesten können, bevor es eine Abschaltung gab. Natürlich mit Unterbrechungen dazwischen, wo ich Hardware umgesteckt habe, das dauert aber abseits eine Cpu-Wechsels nie länger als 30s, meist deutlich weniger.


----------



## shark75 (20. August 2020)

Zuviel Druck dank der Pumpen und die HTs hat es dann aus "den Verankerungen" gerissen?
Jetzt machst Du mir auch ein bisschen Angst - habe ja die zwei D5 in Reihe geschaltet. Nicht dass mir auch sowas passiert.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. August 2020)

Sowas hab ich mal geschafft, weil ich bei nem HT/ST Übergang Zug auf der Softtube Seite hatte, das Gewicht des Schnelltrenners zog... PLOPP und es sprudelte (zum Glück drehte sich das Ding und ergoss sich aus dem Gehäuse heraus), aber der Schreck war nachhaltig.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. August 2020)

4 DDC 3.25 sind etwas stärker, das müssten unter Berücksichtigung der Kennlinie knapp 2 Bar gewesen sein. Als die vorher (dank dem Leiterwiderstand meines uralt-Befüllnetzteils) nur auf 10V und damit grob 1000 Umdrehungen langsamer liefen, war noch alles fest, da waren ja auch locker 0,5 Bar weniger auf der Leitung.
Das war jedenfalls eine lehrreiche Erfahrung und wird vermutlich nicht wieder passieren, inzwischen weiß ich, wie sowas zu vermeiden ist.
Bei 2 D5, die selbst bei 0 Durchfluss zusammen nur 0,74 Bar schaffen, muss man sich eigentlich keinen Kopf machen, solange man nicht völlige Schrottanschlüsse mit nur einem O-Ring verwendet.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. August 2020)

So, die Planung schreitet voran..haltet mich für seltsam, aber ich bin echt fast davon überzeugt, daß neue System mit ZMT oder Epdm softtube zu verwirklichen. Könnte ja trotzdem schick werden, was meint ihr?


----------



## nekro- (23. August 2020)

Jo klar sieht das schick aus. Schwarze Schläuche passen zu allen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. August 2020)

Ok, das hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## nekro- (23. August 2020)

Wenn du fragen hast immer zu


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2020)

Ich bin Fan davon. Der kommende Umzug ins größere Case wird auch wieder mit 16/10 ZMT sein. Für mich hat es diesen besonderen technischen Look.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. August 2020)

Ich kann daran jedenfalls nichts falsches erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekro- (23. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin Fan davon. Der kommende Umzug ins größere Case wird auch wieder mit 16/10 ZMT sein. Für mich hat es diesen besonderen technischen Look.



Korrekt und mit den Silbernen Anschlüssen und den Ringen wirkt es auch sehr edel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Korrekt und mit den Silbernen Anschlüssen und den Ringen wirkt es auch sehr edel


Bin nicht so der Fan der Quantum Line Anschlüsse. Ich mag aber das Wuchtige der 45°/90° Winkel. Würde vermutlich schwarze Ringe und dann Torques in Black Nickel verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2020)

Und noch ein ZMT Verfechter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte nicht über die Kabel urteilen, für Cable Combs bin ich derzeit irgendwie zu faul


----------



## nekro- (24. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bin nicht so der Fan der Quantum Line Anschlüsse. Ich mag aber das Wuchtige der 45°/90° Winkel. Würde vermutlich schwarze Ringe und dann Torques in Black Nickel verwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja schwarze Ringe haben auch was


----------



## Sinusspass (24. August 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und noch ein ZMT Verfechter:


Wie? Erhebliches RAM-Oc und kein Wasserblock drauf?


----------



## Da_Obst (24. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie? Erhebliches RAM-Oc und kein Wasserblock drauf?



Dafür sind wohl die ganzen Lüffis im Gehäuse. 

@blautemple
Sieht echt fein aus, gerade der AGB macht sich voll gut da drinnen. 
Bloß mit dieser GraKa-Stütze könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden...


----------



## blautemple (24. August 2020)

@Sinusspass
Ist bei meinen Settings tatsächlich nicht erforderlich. Die Taktraten schüttelt der recht locker aus dem Ärmel. Selbst bei knapp 30 Grad im Raum ist der beim zocken nur maximal 45 Grad warm geworden. Die Gehäuse Lüfter laufen dabei ganz entspannt mit 500rpm.

@Da_Obst
Hehe, so ungefähr, aber die Lüfter drehen wie gesagt nur mit 500rpm. Der leichte Luftzug ist völlig ausreichend.
Der Halter für die Grafikkarte gefällt mir auch nicht, aber ohne biegt die sich wirklich extrem durch und das ist mir nicht so ganz geheuer. Einen dezenteren der vernünftig passt habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## shark75 (25. August 2020)

Wie bekommt man am Besten die restliche Farbe aus den Komponenten und Fittings? Ich hatte DP Ultra in Blau im Kreislauf und möchte nun wieder ohne Farbe nutzen...
Könnte ich z.B. die Fittings in destilliertes Wasser legen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. August 2020)

shark75 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man am Besten die restliche Farbe aus den Komponenten und Fittings? Ich hatte DP Ultra in Blau im Kreislauf und möchte nun wieder ohne Farbe nutzen...
> Könnte ich z.B. die Fittings in destilliertes Wasser legen?


[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen


----------



## IICARUS (25. August 2020)

Mit einem Fettlöse und einem Kalk- und Schmutzlöser ist natürlich die bessere und sichere Methode und das mache ich auch wenn ich neue Netzradiatoren kaufe immer, da Lötrückstände der Produktion immer drin sein können oder wenn sich Weichmacher abgesetzt hat.

Mit meinem letztem Umbau hatte ich aber keine Weichmacher drin und mein System lief bereits mit DP-Ultra in gelb 3 Jahre lang. Daher wollte ich auch nur die Farbe raus bekommen. Da ich zu meinem Umbau ehe alles zerlegt hatte habe ich es mir etwas einfacher gemacht, denn die zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren hatte ich dazu nicht ausbauen wollen. Mein Mora hingegen habe ich erst mit der Dusche durchgespült und dann mit destiliertes Wasser nach gespült.

Der Monoblock bliebt verbaut und der Kühler der Grafikkarte blieb auch auf der Grafikkarte drauf verbaut. Die Grafikkarte selbst war aber ausgebaut. Habe mir einfach zwei Schläuche genommen und die eingebauten Radiatoren und auch die Bauteile jeweils immer mit zwei Schläuchen ausgespült. Hierzu habe ich ein Schlauch in eine Flasche geführt und am anderem Schlauch hatte ich ein Trichter drauf gesteckt. So habe ich die komplette Farbe mit destiliertes Wasser gut raus spülen können.

Habe daher jeden Radiator und auch die Komponente immer einzeln ausgespült.

Natürlich wäre die bessere Variante die Methode wie aus dem Link gewesen und wie es gemacht habe besteht auch die Gefahr das Reste zurück bleiben. Mein DP-Ultra farblos ist aber nach dem Umbau ohne Farbe und soweit scheint es auch gut geklappt zu haben.


----------



## shark75 (25. August 2020)

OK, danke Euch. Dann werde ich mal mehrere Kanister destilliertes Wasser holen und alles durchspülen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. August 2020)

die neuen von EK würden auch zu euren schwarzen gummis passen, finde ich!
EK-Quantum Torque Satin Titanium Fittings - Newsletter &#8211; EK Webshop


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

Neue Halterung für den Mo-Ra3 360LT.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> die neuen von EK würden auch zu euren schwarzen gummis passen, finde ich!
> EK-Quantum Torque Satin Titanium Fittings - Newsletter – EK Webshop



Ja aber wie immer alles sehr teuer von EK


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> aber wie immer alles sehr teuer von EK


Die Quantum Teile sind assig teuer. Die Classic STC s haben etwas mehr als die Hälfte gekostet.


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Quantum Teile sind assig teuer. Die Classic STC s haben etwas mehr als die Hälfte gekostet.



Ja und die Classic sehen auch schick aus, weil sie nicht so groß sind. Hab mir neben denen auch ein paar Turquois geholt wegen der Ringeinlage  aber im Nachhinein war es unnötig


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

Habe neulich bei Mindfactory im Mindstar 10x EK Torque HTC16 in Black Nickel zu 3,60 € das Stück abgreifen können. Das war echt ein Schnapper.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. August 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Ja aber wie immer alles sehr teuer von EK



wer schön sein will, muss eben leiden.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. August 2020)

Wenn das Zeug denn schön wäre.
Es ist eben einfach nur teuer und sieht -für mein Empfinden- hässlich aus.


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2020)

Bin auch hin- und hergerissen. Neulich ein Build mit ZMT, Torque STC inkl. goldenen Ringen samt diversen Winkeln aus der Serie in einem Define 7  gesehen. Das hatte echt Stil.


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bin auch hin- und hergerissen. Neulich ein Build mit ZMT, Torque STC inkl. goldenen Ringen samt diversen Winkeln aus der Serie in einem Define 7  gesehen. Das hatte echt Stil.



Joar wobei du kannst auch grüne nehmen sieht auch gut aus


----------



## DARPA (26. August 2020)

schwarze Schläuche - schwarze Fittinge


----------



## TheAbyss (27. August 2020)

Danke für das Feedback. Damit ist die Entscheidung gefallen. Ich habe 16er Barrow fittings in glanz schwarz da, die werden es dann wohl.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2020)

shark75 schrieb:


> OK, danke Euch. Dann werde ich mal mehrere Kanister destilliertes Wasser holen und alles durchspülen.


Mit Leitungswasser spülen und am Ende ein Gang destilliertes Wasser um Kalkablagerungen zu vermeiden sollte vollkommen ausreichen (wie bei der Autowäsche).


----------



## razzor1984 (29. August 2020)

Hallo, 

kurze Frage zur Aquasuite, habe heute den PC gewartet und ein paar Calisensoren installiert & Agb getauscht. Dazu habe ich das Aquero ausgebaut. Die Sensoren sind nun in einer anderen Reihenfolge wie vorher, wie kann ich in der Aquasuite erkennen was Sensor 1 bis 8 ist ? Die vorhergehenden Namen die ich ihnen gegeben habe passen nun nicht mehr......

lg Razzor


----------



## IICARUS (29. August 2020)

Sensoren mit Fühler die erreichbar sind kannst ja anfassen und mit der Körpertemperatur etwas ansteigen lassen. Für die im Loop verbauten Sensoren habe ich mir letztens ein Haarföhn dazu genommen und nur ein klein wenig warm gemacht und so konnte ich dann in der Aquasuite sehen welcher an Temperatur zunimmt.

Oder wenn du an die Steuerung gut dran kommst halt einzeln kurz abstecken.


----------



## tt91h (30. August 2020)

ich meine die Tempsensoren 1-8 auf dem AE5/AE6, werden auch in der Aqusuite mit Temp.-Sensor 1-8 je nach Belegungsplatz angezeigt. Dort vergibt man dann den Namen und alles ist wieder gut. Calisensoren kommen an den Aquabus max.4. In der Aquasuite unter Temperatur-Sensoren  werden sie auch als Calitemp-Sensor 1-4 angezeigt


----------



## IICARUS (30. August 2020)

Das ist richtig, aber manchmal nachdem solch ein Kabel verlegt ist ist nicht mehr ersichtlich woher das Kabel kommt und so ist dann nicht mehr so klar welcher Temperatursensor auf solch ein Port sitzt. Zumindest wenn mehrere Temperatursensoren angeschlossen sind und alle Kabel gleich aussehen und in einem Kabelbaum verschwinden.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. August 2020)

Paar Bilder zum Umbau:

Alphacool AGB: Handfest angezogen. Plexiglas ist norml robuster......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da es nicht viel Auswahl mehr für 5,25 Zoll AGBs mehr gibt, hab ich mich für ein Aquatube entschieden. Ist zwar schon alt, aber wie gewohnt gute AC- Qualität aus Delrin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach bisschen über 6 Monaten auch gleich den CPU kühler gereinigt und die Halterung auf Amd3000 umgebaut - die 1,5 Grad weniger braucht man  
Warum es wieder zu minimalen Ablagerungen gekommen ist ? Hatte keine DF - Probleme. Es wurde nur AC- DB ultra klar verwendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe nun einen kleinen Filter eingebaut, hoffe dass sich da ein paar Ablagerungen fangen. Den guten Filter von AC habe ich bis dato nie sauber entlüftet bekommen. Weiters killed das Teil massiv den DF.



tt91h schrieb:


> ich meine die Tempsensoren 1-8 auf dem AE5/AE6, werden auch in der Aqusuite mit Temp.-Sensor 1-8 je nach Belegungsplatz angezeigt. Dort vergibt man dann den Namen und alles ist wieder gut.


Wenn man einmal diese Werte überschrieben hat, dann heißen die Anschlüsse eben so, wie diese zum damaligen Zeitpunkt umbenannt wurden. Der Sensor hat ja keinen Unique ID dem ich einen Wert zuweisen kann, damit dieser eindeutig identifiziert werden kann  Hab die Variante von IICARUS genommen, führt zum Erfolg  - merci 


tt91h schrieb:


> Calisensoren kommen an den Aquabus max.4. In der Aquasuite unter Temperatur-Sensoren  werden sie auch als Calitemp-Sensor 1-4 angezeigt


Ohne Zusatz-Hw geht nur einer  - du brauchst das Aquabus X4. Anfänglich hab ich gedacht, dass ich mit dem korrekten jumper(quabus-Splitter mode) auf einem Splitty das umgehen kann. Leider wurden mir die Calisensoren nicht angzeigt.Ich weiß bis heute nicht warum.......


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2020)

Erste Welt Probleme...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. August 2020)

Der seitliche Versatz oder was?


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2020)

Ja, das ist gar nicht mal so trivial.


----------



## Sinusspass (31. August 2020)

Kommt auf die Anschlüsse an. Bisschen größere, und alles hätte ohne Probleme gepasst. Kommt nur nicht immer so, wie man es gern hätte. 
Und du hast beim Schlauch bisschen durchgemischt.


----------



## IICARUS (31. August 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Habe nun einen kleinen Filter eingebaut, hoffe dass sich da ein paar Ablagerungen fangen. Den guten Filter von AC habe ich bis dato nie sauber entlüftet bekommen. Weiters killed das Teil massiv den DF.


Habe drei Jahre lang ein Filter von ALC verbaut gehabt und nun habe ich einen von XSPC verbaut der Optisch mehr ausmacht und auch sichtbar verbaut werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den großen Filter von AC habe ich kein Platz.


----------



## maexi (31. August 2020)

Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte, wenn nur die geringste Möglichkeit besteht, den AC Filter einzubauen, dann mach das. An dem jetzigen eingebauten haste nicht lange Spass. Ich hatte den mehrmals verbaut und immer wieder raus genommen, weil er sich zu schnell zusetzt. Das macht der AC Filter auch, aber dafür ist er größer und verringert den Durchfluss nicht. Die gleiche Menge an aufgefangene Partikel vom AC Filter, würden den XSPC schnell an seine Leistungsfähigkeit bringen und den Durchfluss fast zum erliegen bringen. Dazu kommt das ich beim AC Filter nichts ausbauen muss, den kann man im eingebauten Zustand reinigen. Ich gebe Dir recht, es ist kein optischer Augenschmaus dafür aber gut durchdacht. Der andere kleine ist ähnlich.


----------



## IICARUS (31. August 2020)

Hängt von der Wasserkühlung ab und bei mir habe ich Hardtube (dadurch keine Weichmacher) verbaut und mein Loop ist auch soweit recht sauber. Aber ich habe lieber ein zu gesetzten Filter den ich kurz mal ausbaue und reinige statt ein Kühler der sich zusetzt und umständlicher ausgebaut und dazu zerlegt werden muss.

Bei mir hat sich zumindest seit er verbaut ist (8 Monate) nichts zugesetzt und mein Durchfluss hat sich auch nicht groß verändert. Mit 63-65 l/h (minimaler Drehzahl der Pumpe) habe ich auch ausreichend Durchfluss.

Natürlich ist der AC Filter besser, aber da er größer ist muss der auch sein Platz dazu haben. In meinem Fall nutze ich nur Filter die ich einfach zwischen bauen kann. Könnte so ein Filter auch am Schlauch zum Mora verbauen und dann könnte ich diesen auch einfach ausbauen ohne Wasser groß ablassen zu lassen.

An der Position wo ich ihn jetzt verbaut habe muss ich nur das Wasser aus dem AGB ablassen, da hiermit die Röhre wo er zwischen sitzt bereits leer läuft und es zum ausbauen ausreicht. Das Wasser habe ich dann auch wieder schnell befüllt.

EDIT:

Zumindest kann ich keine Verunreinigung aus dem Sichtbereich ersehen.
Verbaut habe ich ihn seit Januar dieses Jahres.
(Bilder habe ich dazu soeben extra gemacht.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von ALC hatte ich diesen Filter zuvor verbaut.
Alphacool Wasser-Filter Plexi | UEberwachung / Steuerung | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Anschlüsse an. Bisschen größere, und alles hätte ohne Probleme gepasst. Kommt nur nicht immer so, wie man es gern hätte.
> Und du hast beim Schlauch bisschen durchgemischt.


Leider nicht. Ich habe unten schon einen IG Temp Sensor eingebaut, um den Abstand zu verringern. Nur leider hatte ich für oben keinen mehr. VOn der Graka zum SB Kühler ist es halt nicht sonderlich weit, und die Anschlüsse liegen leider nicht direkt auf einer Linie. Mit 16/10 Fittingen wurde ich auf diesem engen Raum nichts. Da kamen mir diese oldschool 13/10er samt einigen Resten von Norprene Schlauch ganz recht. Als Notlösung geht das erstmal. 

Der EPDM davor war nur ein Versuch. Habe ich am Ende gegen ZMT getauscht. Der EPDM erschien mir weniger störrisch. War aber nicht relevant.


----------



## maexi (31. August 2020)

ein sauberes System ist natürlich von großem Vorteil. Da ich auch einen Mora angeschlossen habe, nutze ich auch Schlauch, was dadurch entsteht weiß ich noch nicht. Und da ich laufend im System etwas neues ein oder umbaue, Wasser wechsel usw. kann es schon mal zu Verschmutzung  kommen. Mein AC Filter hängt außerhalb vom Gehäuse im Wasserausgang, dort stört er nicht.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (7. September 2020)

Ich möchte an eine XSPC 240 Ultrathin zwei Noctua 12-15 montieren und es fehlen die passenden Schrauben.Die beigefügten sind viel zu lang.
Woher bekommt man diese?


----------



## Sinusspass (7. September 2020)

Hier zum Beispiel. 6-32x3/4 sollte die richtige Größe sein.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (7. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel. 6-32x3/4 sollte die richtige Größe sein.


Danke vielmals. Hab sie bei Amazon in schwarz bestellt. Könnte zwar 25mm Lüfter benutzen, aber im NCase Ist wenig Platz....da ist jeder Millimeter wichtig


----------



## Sinusspass (7. September 2020)

Also die 35mm Kombi (20mm Radi+15mm Lüfter) im Boden oder an der Seite des M1? Prinzipiell kann man auch eine 45mm Kombi verwenden, dann wird es aber eng.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (7. September 2020)

Ja, die 20/15er Variante. Am Boden und der Seite


----------



## Sinusspass (8. September 2020)

Ich wollte mal mit der 20/25er bauen. Das hätte auch gepasst, nur wollten die beiden zu Auswahl stehenden Grafikkartenblöcke nicht. Mit 20/15 ist man dann zweifellos auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (8. September 2020)

Wird trotzdem ne enge Geschichte.☺️
Mal sehen....morgen sollten die Schrauben geliefert werden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. September 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Paar Bilder zum Umbau:
> 
> Alphacool AGB: Handfest angezogen. Plexiglas ist norml robuster......
> 
> ...


Deswegen lässt man auch die Finger von Alphacool


----------



## Krolgosh (8. September 2020)

Jop hatte ich auch schon das Problem mit nem Plexitop.. meiner Meinung auch nur Handfest angezogen. Aber laut Alphacool war selbst das schon zu fest. naja...


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2020)

Wenn ich Plexi oder Acrylglas zum reinigen von Kühler abschrauben muss  habe ich immer ein scheiß Gefühl beim festdrehen der Schrauben. Aber bisher hatte ich mit EK immer Glück.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. September 2020)

Ich habe bei meinem Ek-Kühler für die 1080ti das Acryltop so ziemlich zerbrochen, als ich nach dem Reinigen das Teil wieder zusammengeschraubt habe. Keine Ahnung, wie Ek das schafft, die Schrauben bei ihren Kühler so fest zu drehen, dass es beim Rausdrehen die Hälfte der Köpfe zerlegt, ohne dass das Acryl da in 1000 Teile zersplittert.
Mit ein Grund, warum ich Watercool bevorzuge.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2020)

Hat eigentlich schon einer von euch die C-Ware (ja noch schlechter als B ) der Alphacool Radiatoren bei Aquatuning unter die Lupe genommen? Wenn da wirklich nur ein paar mehr Finnen verbogen sind und vllt Kratzer in der Pulverbeschichtung, ist der Preis von nicht mal 16€ für z.B. den 280er ST30 einfach der Kracher. Oder hättet ihr zu starke Bedenken, wie das Innenleben aussehen könnte?


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2020)

C-Ware hatte ich noch keines, aber laut dem Bilder sahen die Radiatoren nicht gut aus. Einen als B-Ware (360er für nur 29 Euro) habe ich aber vor ein paar Monate gekauft und der war TOP und Neuwertig. Da waren noch nicht mal Finnen verbogen.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. September 2020)

Bedenken hätte ich da wegen der funktionalität eigentlich nicht. Aber da es bei mir gut aussehen muss, sind die deshalb auch nie in Frage gekommen. 

Sollten sie allerdings "versteckt" verbaut werden, würd ich sie mir für den Preis einfach anschauen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2020)

Ich würde sie tatsächlich versteckt verbauen, hätte da nen Projekt im Hinterkopf und da kann es ruhig "billig" ind er Anschaffung werden. Bei den Radiatoren kann man sich wenigstens über nen gewissen Qualitätsstandard gewiss sein, für das Geld bekommt man ja sonst nur Aluminium von ebay, Aliexpress und Co.

Ich werde wohl mal ne Charge ordern und mir die Teile anschauen. Feedback würde ich dann natürlich auch geben


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. September 2020)

Bis jetzt nur B-Ware, aber die waren in Ordnung mit ein paar verbogenen Finnen.
Waren glaube ich 19€ für nen 240er ST30.
Im Gebrauchtmarkt sind die sogar teurer


----------



## Anthropos (8. September 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Deswegen lässt man auch die Finger von Alphacool



Wieso das? Gibt es da generell Probleme mit Alphacool-AGBs?
Ich habe nämlich für mein erstes WaKü-Projekt eigentlich den Alphacool Eisbecher D5 ins Auge gefasst und es würde mich natürlich sehr interessieren, weshalb du von ALC ab rätst.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Solo_Morasso (8. September 2020)

Mittlerweile gibt es öfter Meldungen über die schlechte Qualität, auch in anderen Foren.


----------



## DOcean (9. September 2020)

Alle Plexiglas Elemente haben so ihre "Probleme"

Wie weit sich das auswirkt, kommt auch immer drauf an wie der Hersteller seinen "Prozess" im Griff hat

Man kann Plexi tempern um Probleme zu vermeiden, aber keine Ahnung ob der Hersteller das nicht eh schon machen...
(https://www.selbst.de/kunststoff-tempern-49.html und andere)


----------



## maexi (9. September 2020)

beides macht Probleme, auf der einen Seite zeigt der Eisbecher schnell Risse und auf der anderen sind die VPP 755 Pumpen wohl nicht so das wahre, fallen da doch viele nach einer Zeit mit irgendwelchen Mängeln aus. Ich weiß es  von Alphacool und auch von Aquatuning, die wohl beide miteinander verbandelt sind. Früher hatte ich viel von denen gekauft, weil immer da und eine große Auswahl. Irgendwann fingen die Probleme an, Radis hatten krumme Anschlüsse, Verschlüsse waren undicht, Dichtungen fehlten, die nach gestrickten Pumpen  gaben den Geist auf  und der Höhepunkt, 2 Bestellungen an einem Tag mit einem Hinweis das sie doch als ein Paket verschickt werden soll, wurde einfach übergangen mit der Begründung nicht möglich. Seitem mache ich um Aquatuning einen Bogen und muss sagen für mich die richtige Entscheidung, es gibt bessere Firmen ein bisschen teurer aber eben zuverlässiger.


----------



## Anthropos (9. September 2020)

@maexi: Danke für deinen Beitrag. Habe jetzt auch nochmal intensiver im Forum nach Einschätzungen zu Alphacool geforscht und diese gehen echt weit auseinander: Von "Topp" bis "Schrott" ist alles dabei.   
Da ich das mit der VPP 755 Pumpe jedoch öfter gelesen habe, wird es wohl eine andere AGB-Pumpen-Kombo werden.
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen in Richtung D5-Pumpe?


----------



## Sinusspass (10. September 2020)

Aquacomputer Ultitube D5 oder Watercool Heatkillertube D5, auch wenn man diese selbst zusammenschrauben muss.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2020)

Naja, ALC hat gefühlt einfach keine QS. Was da für Produkte durchgehen ist lächerlich.
Qualität generell ist nicht so prickelnd, und dafür ist es dann auch noch zu teuer 
Oft mit Leckagen/Kratzern oder sonstigen Ungenauigkeiten, was eigentlich Ausschuss sein sollte.

Aber die Radis aus dem B-Waren-Shop sind okay


----------



## razzor1984 (10. September 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Deswegen lässt man auch die Finger von Alphacool



Was alles schon bei Alphacoolprodukten schief gegangen ist:

90er Fitting in Chrome - hatte mir 4 gekauft 2 davon waren undicht. Nur nicht bei den Dichtungen, sondern es waren Gussfehler, da hat es das Wasser seitlich aus der Chrombeschichtung gedrückt.

Einen ähnlichen Fall hatte ich bei einem Drehwinkel 2x45 Grad nach oben und unten.
Nur da war eben die die Passgenauigkeit der Winkel nicht gegeben und wenn man diesen gedreht hat, waren diese undicht.

Die Glanzleistung war aber das Alphacool Eisfach. Da ich aus gutem Grund eine Aquastream XT seit guten 8 Jahren verwende (einfach unzerstörbar) kommt mir keine andere Pumpe mehr ins Haus. Wollte das Eisfach nur als Agb nutzen, da es als Material eine Art Nylon nutzt, ist es viel stabiler als Plexiglas. Nun kommen wir aber zum Konstruktionsfehler. Die Rückseite gibt es klassisch für eine D5 oder auch Laing DDC Pumpen. Damit man nun das Gehäuse ohne diese Pumpen nutzen kann, werden Blindverschraubungen verwendet und genau diese wurde nie getestet oder die Qualität variiert so der maßen, dass es eben zu Problem kommt. Meine Blindverschraubungen waren in der ersten Charge leicht bombiert. Ergebnis - leichte Undichtigkeiten. Die Ersatz-Blindverschraubung war besser, nur hat die Undichtigkeit, dann einen Tag gebraucht bis sich Tropfen gebildet haben.

Beim 5,25 Zoll Plexi Agb, haben sich leichte Risse gebildet, die aber immer größer geworden sind. Obwohl ich aus gutem Grund die Einfüllöffnung sehr leicht angezogen habe, haben sich Risse gebildet. Ist über ein Jahr alles glatt gegangen, wie der erste Riss sichtbar war ging es dann mit den anderen recht schnell.

Eins muss man aber Aquatuning zugestehen, wenn etwas kaputt ist, dann tauschen Sie es aus.
Da muss man nicht viel herumdebatieren.(man sollte ich aber im 6Monates Fenster bewegen….)

Wo ich positiv überrascht bin, der Fullcover-Block meiner 5700Xt hat gut gepasst. Auch die Verarbeitung war ok. Nur habe ich aus gutem Grund den Deckel aus Delrin genommen 😉
Auch der Kühler für die Rx480er war echt ok. Leider hat er sich nie Durchgesetzt……..

In Zukunft werde ich wohl vermehrt zu Aquacomputer greifen, habe einfach nicht mehr die Zeit Dinge zu reklamieren, das ging noch als Student. Heute muss ich mir zum basten für die Wakue Urlaub nehmen ☹


----------



## Sinusspass (10. September 2020)

Der Kühler für die Radeon VII war wohl auch so ne Glanzleistung. Zu Beginn hat da ne Aussparung über irgendeiner Komponente gefehlt, sodass der Kühler da quasi direkt auflag (was an der Stelle eigentlich nicht vorgesehen war). Wenn der Nutzer dann die Schrauben angezogen hat und die Wärmeleitpads oder Gewindeeinsätze aus Fertigungstoleranz etwas zu sehr nachgegeben haben, gabs bei der Inbetriebnahme einen kleinen Blitz. Hat wohl paar Radeon VII´s geschrottet, wurde dann klammheimlich in der nächsten Revision geändert. Ist aber nur sehr wenigen passiert, aber auch wieder typisch Alphaschrott.


----------



## Tekkla (10. September 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was alles schon bei Alphacoolprodukten schief gegangen ist:


Haha, ja.  XFlow Radi mit schief geschnittenem Gewinde bekommen. RMA Austausch. Der neue Radi hatte das Problem an einem anderen Anschluss. Die QS von denen ist echtr unterirdisch.


----------



## goanaut67 (10. September 2020)

Das hatte ich auch schon mehrfach. Gehe inzwischen her und biege die Gewindeeinsätze wieder gerade.


----------



## Tekkla (10. September 2020)

Ne, die Gewinde selber waren schief. Von außen sah/sieht alles gerade aus. Nur beim Reindrehen wurden die Fittinge schief.


----------



## IICARUS (10. September 2020)

Hatte bisher mit den Radiatoren von ALC Glück, hatte noch keine schiefe Gewinde.
Selbst der letzte als B-Ware waren die Gewinde gerade.


----------



## goanaut67 (10. September 2020)

Die Variante hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Klar, da ist nix mit biegen.


----------



## Anthropos (10. September 2020)

Oha, jetzt kommt der geballte Frust! 
Werde also wohl die Finger von Alphacool lassen (wobei mir die Radis und Fittinge echt gut gefallen), danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte. 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination?
ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO
D5 NEXT Pumpe
und da ich mit meinem Loop von oben in den AGB zurück möchte:
Multiport-Deckel für ULTITUBE 150

Für den AGB würde aus meiner Sicht u.a. sprechen, dass er aus Borosilikatglas statt Plexiglas ist. Auch die integrierte Gasaustauschmembran zum Ausgleich von Druckschwankungen liest sich gut ebenso wie das Filterelement.
Was mich etwas unsicher macht, ist das Acetal als Material für Sockel und Deckel (auch beim Mulitport-Deckel). Hat man damit ggf. ähnliche Probleme wie bei Plexi (z.B. Risse beim Fitting-Eindrehen)?

Die D5 Next Pumpe ist natürlich preislich ein Brett (OK, das gilt für die gesamte Kombi!), aber damit könnte man sich auch eine zusätzliche Steuerung sparen. Toll finde ich hier im Besonderen, dass Temp.- und Durchflusssensor integriert sind, auch wenn letzterer lediglich berechnet wird. Dann muss man das nicht noch zusätzlich in den Loop integrieren.

Zur Montage sollte bei der Kombi ja alles dabei sein. Möchte das Ganze über den AGB am Radi befestigen. Habt ihr noch Tipps zur Entkopplung?


----------



## Tekkla (10. September 2020)

Aqua Computer sagt von sich, dass dies die leiseste AGB+D5 Kombination sein soll. Werde ich mir im Oktober als Ersatz für den Heatkiller Tube ins System bauen. Montiert wird das über den Ultitop. Bei AC gibt es dazu auch passende Lüfterhalter.


----------



## Anthropos (10. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Montiert wird das über den Ultitop. Bei AC gibt es dazu auch passende Lüfterhalter.



Besten Dank für die Info. Du meinst sicherlich den hier: Lüfterhalterung 140 mm für ULTITUBE D5


----------



## Tekkla (11. September 2020)

Ja, genau so.


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Was mich etwas unsicher macht, ist das Acetal als Material für Sockel und Deckel (auch beim Mulitport-Deckel). Hat man damit ggf. ähnliche Probleme wie bei Plexi (z.B. Risse beim Fitting-Eindrehen)?


Hab ich bisher noch nicht von gehört, wäre bei mir sogar erst Wahl für sowas + das B..Glas für einen AGB... wenn der Preis nicht wäre....


----------



## Arikus (11. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt kommt der geballte Frust!
> Werde also wohl die Finger von Alphacool lassen (wobei mir die Radis und Fittinge echt gut gefallen), danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination?
> ...



Alphacool meide ich auch irgendwie, die waren mir nie wirklich geheuer. Dafür hat man da zu viel negatives über die Jahre gelesen, wie z.b. die anfangs sehr schlechten Pumpen mit geringer Lebensdauer.

Die D5 Next Ultitube habe ich auch schon bei mir liegen, wird im nächsten Projekt eingebaut.
Tube + Pumpe bekommst du auch als Komplettset fertig zusammengebaut. Ist im Set deutlich günstiger.




__





						ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe
					

ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe: Die Ausgleichsbehälter der ULTITUBE-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Plexiglas eine sehr hohe Härte und Kratzfestigkeit, eine sehr...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



Sollte bei Caseking bald wieder vorrätig sein.

Für die Montage an einem Radiator brauchst du noch die passende Halterung, entweder in 120mm oder 140mm, je nach Radiator:





						Lüfterhalterung 120 mm für ULTITUBE D5 Ausgleichsbehälter
					

Lüfterhalterung 120 mm für ULTITUBE D5 Ausgleichsbehälter: Halterung zur Montage eines ULTITUBE D5 Ausgleichsbehälters an einer Lüfterbefestigung für 120 mm-Lüfter Lieferumfang: Ein Halteblech aus Stahl, schwarz lackiert Befestigungsmaterial Hinweis: Lieferung erfolgt ohne Ausgleichsbehälter!




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







__





						Lüfterhalterung 140 mm für ULTITUBE D5 Ausgleichsbehälter
					

Lüfterhalterung 140 mm für ULTITUBE D5 Ausgleichsbehälter: Halterung zur Montage eines ULTITUBE D5 Ausgleichsbehälters an einer Lüfterbefestigung für 140 mm-Lüfter Lieferumfang: Ein Halteblech aus Stahl, schwarz lackiert Befestigungsmaterial Hinweis: Lieferung erfolgt ohne Ausgleichsbehälter!




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## TheAbyss (11. September 2020)

Moin! Ich habe jetzt alles für das neue System da, Probelauf unter Luft war fehlerfrei. Link zum neuen Worklog in meiner Signatur. Tekkla, die Schlauchhalter deines neuen Mora-Halters.. wo bekommt man sowas? Sind die für 16er Schlauch passend?

Zum Thema Ultitube, die hatte ich auch für das neue Projekt vorgesehen, aber das Ding verschlingt schon so zu viel Geld... ausserdem passt der HK besser zum Industrial Look.


----------



## DaBibo (11. September 2020)

Hab auch einiges von AlphaCool im Rechner -> fliegt aber nach und nach raus..
Die Rohr-Fittinge passen häufig nicht wirklich gut in die eigenen Rohre, trotz gutem Anfasen (tw. hohe Montagekräfte, bis diese in allen Dicht-Ringen sitzen, sehr sehr chargenabhängig)
 beim nächsten Umbau (GraKa auf RTX3080) tausche ich die aus, soweit ich Lust habe.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt kommt der geballte Frust!


Gefühlt war das eben alles vor ein paar Jahren noch besser, und hat jetzt nach und nach immer mehr Nachgelassen. Natürlich gibt es auch viele Produkte die einwandfrei funktioniert haben, aber gerade die Negativen Sachen bleiben einfach mehr im Gedächtnis. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, gerade beim Thema Wasserkühlung, sollte man sich schon auf ein Mindestmaß an Qualität verlassen können. Da kann eine Leckage die nicht sofort auffällt eben mal eben die Hardware grillen.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2020)

Gut, dass Alphacool nicht weiß, wer hinter den Namen hier steht, sonst hätten wir vermutlich bei der nächsten RMA Probleme.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass meine Alphacool-Produkte gar nicht mal so viele Fehler aufweisen. 
Ich hab 5 Radiatoren von ALC, wovon bei dem einen mit Verschlussschrauben eine undicht geworden ist, eine ganze Menge Anschlüsse inkl. Winkel, wo ein paar Winkel zur Undichtigkeit neigen. Die haben etwas Spiel zwischen dem oberen und unteren Bereich, man muss draufdrücken, damit sie dicht sind und dann bleiben sie auch so, bis man dran zieht. Die Hardtubeanschlüsse waren schwer dicht zu bekommen, wenn etwas seitliche Spannung drauf war, musste man sie bis zum Anschlag anziehen. Beim Nexxos Xp3 kann man ohne wirklich Gegenkraft zu bekommen den Kühler immer weiter festschrauben, die Halterung biegt sich einfach mit. Generell sind die Schraubköpfe auch zu weich, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich, um die D5 zu befreien, die Halterung am Eisbecher schrotten musste. Jaja, die erste Wakü, wo man noch ohne besseres Wissen zu ALC (und Ek, wobei bei den Kühlern alles ok war, bis ich sie reinigen wollte) greift. Vom Schlauch und seinen Weichmachern will ich gar nicht anfangen....
Womit ich von ALC keine Probleme hatte: Gerade Schlauchanschlüsse, gerade Extender, Gehäusedurchführungen, Radiatoren ohne zusätzliche Verschlussschrauben, ein 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir und alle (natürlich entlackten und vernickelten) Messingdeckel.
Aber wie heißt es so schön, Qualität kommt von Qual.


----------



## TheAbyss (11. September 2020)

Ich habe leider auch so meine Last mit ALC.. Den Eisbecher wollte ich auf Satiniert umrüsten... keine Chance, die satinierte Version auf den Boden aufgeschraubt zu bekommen.. mein XFlow Radi läuft hingegen einwandfrei seit dem ersten Build, auch der XT45 war vollkommen ok. Alles andere was aus Plexi oder sonstwie anfällig war hat über die Zeit leider aufgegeben.


----------



## Anthropos (11. September 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> Hab ich bisher noch nicht von gehört, wäre bei mir sogar erst Wahl für sowas + das B..Glas für einen AGB...


Habe zum Thema Acetal/Acryl auch einen sehr guten Beitrag von @PCGH_Torsten gefunden:
AW: CPU-Blöcke mit Plexiglas oder Acetal als Deckel
Acetal soll also um einiges robuster und nicht so spröde wie Acryl sein.



Arikus schrieb:


> Tube + Pumpe bekommst du auch als Komplettset fertig zusammengebaut. Ist im Set deutlich günstiger.


Danke für den Hinweis. Es wird auf jeden Fall diese Kombi zusammen mit einer 140er-Lüfterhalterung und dem Multiport-Deckel werden. Mal schauen, wann und wo das am ehesten wieder verfügbar ist.

Da ich jetzt schon häufiger - auch in den kürzlich verfassten Beiträgen - gelesen habe, dass es bei ALC immer mal wieder Probleme bei den Anschlüssen gibt, wird es da auch ein anderer Hersteller werden. Im Moment tendiere ich zu Barrow, da die Anschlüsse über 4 O-Ringe verfügen:
Barrow Hardtube Fitting 14 mm silver nickel

Auch optisch machen die einiges her.  Kann man die guten Gewissens verwenden?


----------



## maexi (11. September 2020)

Ich möchte gerne zu Pumpen und meine Erfahrungen dazu, etwas sagen. Vorab aber zu ACL. Im Grunde genommen haben wir selbst schuld. Wir wollen eine große Auswahl, Ware, die optisch gut aussieht und eine lange Lebensdauer. Ware ohne Mängel und Fehler und das zu einem Preis, der jedem Unternehmen, Schweißperlen auf die Stirn treibt. Mein Motto "leben und leben" lassen. Ich gebe gerne etwas mehr Geld aus, wenn es dann passt, dabei ist mir der Firmenname egal, es muss eben passen.  
Grundsätzlich machen alle Pumpen ihre Arbeit, es sein denn, sie haben technische Probleme. Dabei lässt sich auch nicht verhindern das sie Geräusche verursachen. Teile die sich bewegen, sind nicht geräuschlos. Im Laufe meiner Wakü hatte ich schon alle am Markt befindlichen Pumpen. Hängengeblieben bin ich bei der Firma AC= Aquacomputer mit der D5 . Die Gründe sind: sehr gut steuerbar, technisch auf dem besten Stand, vielfältig einsetzbar und optisch nach meinem Geschmack. Auch hier, lautlose Pumpen gibt es nicht. Aber nahezu leise dürfen sie schon sein. Ich habe meine Pumpen so gedrosselt das sie nicht stören. Die DDC ist auch eine Pumpe mit ähnlichen Leistungen wie die D5, hat aber einen Ton der mir nicht so liegt.
AC hat eine kostenlose Software für die Wakü Geschichte, ein weiterer Grund für mich eine AC-D5 zu kaufen. Technische Probleme hatte ich mit den Pumpen noch nie. Sie sind zuverlässig, robust und einfach gut. Nicht billig, gut aber auch nicht übertrieben teuer.


----------



## maexi (11. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt schon häufiger - auch in den kürzlich verfassten Beiträgen - gelesen habe, dass es bei ALC immer mal wieder Probleme bei den Anschlüssen gibt, wird es da auch ein anderer Hersteller werden. Im Moment tendiere ich zu Barrow, da die Anschlüsse über 4 O-Ringe verfügen:
> Barrow Hardtube Fitting 14 mm silver nickel
> 
> Auch optisch machen die einiges her.  Kann man die guten Gewissens verwenden?


Jup kann man kaufen, ich nutze die für meine Massingrohre, 3 Dichtungen im Fitting und eine kommt auf das Rohr. 100% dicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Barrow Hardtube Fitting 14 mm silver nickel
> 
> Auch optisch machen die einiges her.  Kann man die guten Gewissens verwenden?


Hab ich in der 16mm Version in Verwendung. Sofern man keine 4 DDCs auf Volldampf hintereinander laufen lässt, sind die Dinger einwandfrei und total einfach zu verwenden.


----------



## Arikus (11. September 2020)

Ich hatte bislang nur mit einem Produkt ein Problem und das war nicht von Alphacool (von denen habe ich ja nichts): Der TFC Monsta, da wurde einer der geklebten Anschlüsse undicht, zum Glück konnte mir der örtliche Heizungsbauer den Anschluss ordentlich festlöten.

Kühler immer nur von Watercool oder Aqua Computer, nie Probleme.
AS XT Pumpe, 150er EK Multioption Reservoir Rev 2 hält heute, nach 11 Jahren, immer noch.


----------



## Anthropos (11. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Hab ich in der 16mm Version in Verwendung. Sofern man keine 4 DDCs auf Volldampf hintereinander laufen lässt, sind die Dinger einwandfrei und total einfach zu verwenden.


Sehr gut! Da es erstmal nur eine D5 werden soll, wird das bestimmt gut gehen!


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2020)

Tut es auch, gedrosselt (danke altes Befüllungs-Schrottnetzteil, was über 30cm Kabel fast 2V verloren hat) und damit 1000 Umdrehungen langsamer (3700 statt 4700) ist auch nichts passiert. Am Dark Power Pro sah das dann anders aus, gab ne ziemliche Sauerei, als das Rohr aus dem Cpublock geflogen ist und der halbe Pc geduscht wurde.
Bei einer D5 brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen, die schafft nicht genug Druck, um dem Hardtubing gefährlich zu werden.


----------



## maexi (11. September 2020)

nicht so laut sagen und meine Hand würde ich dafür auch nicht ins Feuer legen. Bei mir hat das die D5 geschafft und ich habe Messing, etwas schwerer als Plastikrohre.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2020)

Kommt wohl etwas auf die Oberfläche des Materials an, wie viel geht. Ich kann nur von Acryl reden. Dann gibt es ja noch die Einbaupositionen, wo das Rohr ohne (erhebliche) mechanische Verformung gar nicht aus dem Anschluss kann, wirklich bedenklich wird es ja nur, wenn die Ausgänge der Anschlüsse in die selbe Richtung gehen, z.B. wenn man einen 180° Bogen verwendet. Bei einer einfachen 90° Biegung wird durch die Tiefe des unteren Teils des Anschlusses das Rohr gar nicht rausflutschen können, selbst mit Gewalt nicht. Da braucht es aber auch Tricks, um es reinzubekommen.


----------



## Tekkla (12. September 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Tekkla, die Schlauchhalter deines neuen Mora-Halters.. wo bekommt man sowas? Sind die für 16er Schlauch passend?


Die sind von Phobya. Hatte die vor Jahren irgendwo mal mitbestellt. Glaube, es war bei Aquatuning. Die haben aber nor die 13mm Version. Habe die in Ausführung für 13 und 16 mm hier liegen.

Bei Amazon gibt's die wohl noch




__





						Phobya 60014 Schwarz Hardwarekühlungzubehör Kühlzubehör: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Phobya 60014 Schwarz Hardwarekühlungzubehör Kühlzubehör (1,6 cm) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## TheAbyss (12. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die sind von Phobya. Hatte die vor Jahren irgendwo mal mitbestellt. Glaube, es war bei Aquatuning. Die haben aber nor die 13mm Version. Habe die in Ausführung für 13 und 16 mm hier liegen.
> 
> Bei Amazon gibt's die wohl noch
> 
> ...



Hey, vielen Dank für den Link! Sind bestellt!


----------



## Sinusspass (19. September 2020)

Mahlzeit Leute,
ich hab mir vorhin mal angesehen, was wir hier im Unterforum so an angepinnten Threads haben.
Ist ja an sich ne gute Auswahl, ein Guide, paar Beispielkonfigs und ne Gehäuseliste, dazu ein Hardtubing- und Putzthread. Problem daran ist, dass da in den letzten Jahren wohl recht wenig Pflege passiert ist.
Die letzten Beiträge sind vom HT- und Putzthread abgesehen von 2016-18, der Text ist auch etwas angestaubt-antiquiert.
Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal die Tutorials und Empfehlungen auf aktuellen Stand überarbeiten, den Quatscher anpinnen lassen und das eben alles auf den aktuellen Stand bringen? Dazu vielleicht noch ein Waküblock-Kompatibilitätsthread für Grafikkarten (und Mainboards) oder so in der Art?
Ist mir nur so spontan eingefallen, aber der Hintergedanke schwelt schon ne Weile im Hinterkopf vor sich hin.


----------



## DaPopCOH (19. September 2020)

vor allem wakü block kompatibilitätsthread fänd ich super nice


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

Eine Frage, plane gerade ein eigenes  WaKü Gehäuse, nun bin ich aber auf die Frage gestoßen wie groß das Problem ist wenn im oberen Teil keine Luftaustausch stattfindet?
Edit: Es wird nur CPU und Graka gekühlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maexi (19. September 2020)

wenn man die Eigenschaften warmer Luft betrachtet, kannste Dir die Frage selbst beantworten. Ich denke, es entsteht ein Hitze-Stau den man nicht unbedingt im Rechner möchte.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2020)

Gehe davon aus das du im unterem Bereich Radiatoren verbauen wirst und hier schon bereits ein Luftaustausch mit den Radiatoren stattfindet. Daher wird im oberem Teil keine hohe Temperaturen anliegen und dann würde es ausreichen das ein paar Luftlöcher vorhanden sind, damit die Warme Luft von sich aus austreten kann.

Kennt man auch von bestimmte Geräte wie Router, Receiver usw. was keine aktive Kühlung haben. Um das ganze besser beurteilen zu können solltest du detaillierter beschreiben wo was hingebaut wird. Aber dazu solltest du ein eigenes Thema z.B. als Tagebuch oder ähnliches erstellen, da hier deine Beiträge unter gehen werden.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Gehe davon aus das du im unterem Bereich Radiatoren verbauen wirst und hier schon bereits ein Luftaustausch mit den Radiatoren stattfindet. Daher wird im oberem Teil keine hohe Temperaturen anliegen und dann würde es ausreichen das ein paar Luftlöcher vorhanden sind, damit die Warme Luft von sich aus austreten kann.


Unten kommt ein MoRa3 rein und Pumpe usw.
Oben ist eben nur AGB, Mainboard und Graka verbaut.
Hätte sonst Diagonal mit einem 92mm Lüfter (rechtsoben) die Luft rausgesaugt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maexi (19. September 2020)

ich gehe davon aus, wenn man vom keinem Luftaustausch spricht, das sich dann auch da oben nichts bewegt. Aber bei einem Mora 3 im Gehäuse, bin ich eh raus.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, wenn man vom keinem Luftaustausch spricht, das sich dann auch da oben nichts bewegt.


Naja mit diesem Gitter (nachträglich geändert) wie man oben sieht würde sich schon was bewegen nur ob dies reicht ist die Frage. Siehe Post ober dir.


maexi schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Mora 3 im Gehäuse, bin ich eh raus.


Wieso bist du bei einem MoRa3 raus?


----------



## maexi (19. September 2020)

weil ich nichts über Dein Vorhaben weiß. Keine Ahnung was Du vorhast, deshalb kann ich dazu auch nichts sagen. Ist auch fraglich, ob man ein Mora einsperren sollte. Der gibt reichlich Wärme ab, also meiner jedenfalls.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2020)

Das stimmt, eines der Vorteile eines Mora ist die Temperatur aus dem Raum und wie bekanntlich muss auch Wasser gekühlt werden. Daher ist es am ende auch ausschlaggebend wie gut die Luft um den Mora abgekühlt wird. Einige Leute hatten sich vor ein paar Jahren ein Staubfilter vor der Blende gesetzt und hier hatte es bereits an die 5°C Unterschied gegeben.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

Die Luft wird ja eh vorne ausgeblasen durch 4 x A20 PWM siehe rote Pfeile, dass hellgraue ist der Mora3 selbst. Wo soll sich da was stauen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sverre (19. September 2020)

Was für Material willst du verwenden?
Wie soll der "Deckel" gestaltet sein (wo kommt frische Luft hinein)?

Du kannst den Platz unter dem MB für Luft-/kabeldurchgänge nutzen indem du das MB auf Stegen befestigst, 
anstatt auf einer durchgängigen Platte.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

Sverre schrieb:


> Was für Material willst du verwenden?


Edelstahl und dann Pulverbeschichten lassen für die Basis und die Abdeckung/Deckel oben Plexi/Acrylglas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sverre schrieb:


> Wie soll der "Deckel" gestaltet sein (wo kommt frische Luft hinein)?


Der Deckel/Abdeckung wird nur aufgesetzt und oben mit Leds versehen zu indirekten Beleuchtung (durch milchiges Plexi/Acrylglas). Frischluft wird durch einen NF A4x20 eingebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sverre schrieb:


> Du kannst den Platz unter dem MB für Luft-/kabeldurchgänge nutzen indem du das MB auf Stegen befestigst,
> anstatt auf einer durchgängigen Platte.


Die Lösung für die Kabel habe ich noch nicht aber denke es wird jedes extra durch Bohrungen eingeführt oder so

Edit: Die Luft für den Mora wird über den Boden eingebracht und ist unabhängig von oben


----------



## maexi (19. September 2020)

Hast Du schon mal einen Mora gehabt? Wenn wirst Du wissen, das nicht nur die Lamellen warm werden, auch der Rahmen gehört zum Mora. Egal, mach einfach und teile Deine Erfahrungen bitte mit, auch die negativen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

Nein hatte noch keinen MoRa3 aber ist logisch, dass er sich komplett aufheizt......


----------



## Krolgosh (19. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal die Tutorials und Empfehlungen auf aktuellen Stand überarbeiten, den Quatscher anpinnen lassen und das eben alles auf den aktuellen Stand bringen?


Finde ich ne sehr gute Idee. Und denke der Gedanke wird hier schon so manchen gekommen sein wenn man mal wieder über die angepinnten Themen drüber schaut.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. September 2020)

Was Spricht gegen sehr langsam drehenden Lüfter im oberen Bereich ? Die Spannungswandler brauch nur einen auch eines Luftstroms.Den Rest erledigt dir die Physik


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was Spricht gegen sehr langsam drehenden Lüfter im oberen Bereich ? Die Spannungswandler brauch nur einen auch eines Luftstroms.Den Rest erledigt dir die Physik


Meinst du welcher direkt auf die Spannungswandler bläst?


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn wir mal die Tutorials und Empfehlungen auf aktuellen Stand überarbeiten, den Quatscher anpinnen lassen und das eben alles auf den aktuellen Stand bringen? Dazu vielleicht noch ein Waküblock-Kompatibilitätsthread für Grafikkarten (und Mainboards) oder so in der Art?
> Ist mir nur so spontan eingefallen, aber der Hintergedanke schwelt schon ne Weile im Hinterkopf vor sich hin.



Sehr guter Plan! Ich wollte sowieso mal meine beiden WaKü-Block Threads wiederbeleben. Hab da in den letzten Monaten einfach keine Zeit für gehabt (auch fürs Forum allgemein). Wäre sofort dabei - dann kann ich die Threads auch wieder in meiner Signatur verlinken (hab sie neulich raus genommen, da sie eben nicht mehr wirklich up-to-date sind )


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2020)

Zu dem MoRa-Gehäuse Plan: In dem speziellen Fall würde ich die Mobo Kühlung etwas ausbauen. Entweder mit FullCover (einfacher zu verschlauchen) oder mit Extrakühlern für Spawas und Chipsatz. Im Vergleich zum Gehäusebau+ sonstige Wakü machen die 60-90€ auch nichts mehr aus.
(persönliche Anmerkung: verdammt, die Kühler für mein Mobo sind ja gerade echt billig geworden, Hmmm)
Zu den Stickys: Die in allen Foren aufzuräumen steht intern schon auf der Agenda sobald die Geburtsschmerzen von der Umstellung etwas abgeklungen sind.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2020)

Bei den Stickys gibts ja vielleicht bald paar neue.


----------



## Anthropos (21. September 2020)

Habe mir gerade den
Aqua Computer Aquaaero 5 LT
bestellt. Nun habe ich gesehen,  dass zusätzlich auch Kühler für den Aquaaero angeboten werden: Passivkühler
Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrung? Braucht man das Teil oder kann man es auch bedenkenlos weg lassen?


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2020)

Beim 5 LT ist ein Kühlkörper fast schon Pflicht. An deiner Stelle würde ich die Bestellung stornieren und mir gleich das 6 LT holen. Die Lüfterendstufen beim 6er wurde massiv überarbeitet und haben keine Temperaturprobleme.


----------



## TheAbyss (21. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute,
> ich hab mir vorhin mal angesehen, was wir hier im Unterforum so an angepinnten Threads haben.
> Ist ja an sich ne gute Auswahl, ein Guide, paar Beispielkonfigs und ne Gehäuseliste, dazu ein Hardtubing- und Putzthread. Problem daran ist, dass da in den letzten Jahren wohl recht wenig Pflege passiert ist.
> Die letzten Beiträge sind vom HT- und Putzthread abgesehen von 2016-18, der Text ist auch etwas angestaubt-antiquiert.
> ...



Gute Idee, ich biete gern meine Hilfe an, bin nur nicht sicher in wie fern ich das hilfreich sein kann! 

PS: Mein neuer Build ist gestern abend bis zum Leak Testing gekommen.. mit der Erkenntnis, nicht genug Testkühlmittel zuhause zu haben. Werde Dienstag mal das Worklog aktualisieren. Schonmal vorweg, ich bin echt positiv überrascht von der EPDM Optik.


----------



## IICARUS (21. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade den
> Aqua Computer Aquaaero 5 LT
> bestellt. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass zusätzlich auch Kühler für den Aquaaero angeboten werden: Passivkühler
> Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrung? Braucht man das Teil oder kann man es auch bedenkenlos weg lassen?


Brauchst diesen Kühler, beim 6er wäre der Kühler nur optional und nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## TheOpenfield (21. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade den
> Aqua Computer Aquaaero 5 LT
> bestellt. Nun habe ich gesehen,  dass zusätzlich auch Kühler für den Aquaaero angeboten werden: Passivkühler
> Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrung? Braucht man das Teil oder kann man es auch bedenkenlos weg lassen?



Kommt drauf an, was die vor hast. Wenn du lediglich eine einstellige Watt-Summe verteilt drosseln willst, könnte das klappen - sprich nur ein paar Lüfter. Falls du eine Pumpe anschließen und ggf. sogar drosseln möchtest, definitiv nur mit Kühler. Trotz dem massiven Kühler erreiche ich 70-80 Grad dauerhaft aufgrund meiner gedrosselten DDC 3.25. Ab 95 Grad ist Schluss beim AE5LT - da greift der Selbstschutz.


----------



## Anthropos (21. September 2020)

@TheOpenfield 
Danke für die Info. Was meinst du mit "drosseln"? Ich möchte über das Aquaaero max. 7 PWM-Lüfter, 1 D5 (per PWM) und max. 2-3 Sensoren anschließen. Über Aquasuite möchte ich dann die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nach Wassertemperatur regeln und eine feste Pumpengeschwindigkeit einstellen.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2020)

Das Aquaero 5 reduziert die Spannung, indem es die ganze überschüssige Energie verheizt. Wenn du also z.B. Lüfter anschließt, die auf beispielsweise 7V betreibst und die 1A ziehen (zusammen wären das 7W), dann wird der Lüfterkanal 5W verheizen, um bei 1A die Spannung von 12V auf 7V zu reduzieren. Das ist zwar sehr gut, um eine feste Spannung zu erzeugen, aber ziemlich ineffizient und erzeugt erhebliche Abwärme, gerade bei starken Verbrauchern und starker Drosselung. Darum gibt es auch zusätzlich zum Passivkühler noch einen Wasserblock, um die Temperatur des Passivkühlers niedrig zu halten. 
Das Aquaero 6 ist da viel effizienter und hat kaum Verluste, da geht es sogar ohne den Passivkühler, der sieht aber ganz gut aus und man kann den Wasserkühler des 5er auch noch dran montieren, wenn einem langweilig ist.


----------



## TheOpenfield (21. September 2020)

@Humanist1986 Genau wie @Sinusspass beschrieben hat. Du möchtest lediglich PWM-Geräte betrieben? In dem Fall wäre ein Quadro oder 6LT die bessere Wahl - der 5LT hat leider nur einen PWM-Anschluss.


----------



## maexi (21. September 2020)

_ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber könnte ein aktiver PWM Splitter beim AE5 nicht die Lösung sein? Davon mal abgesehen ist der AE5 ein Auslaufmodell, schon etwas älter und technisch überholt, warum nicht gleich zum AE6, etwas teurer ok, aber man spart Geld auf Zeit. _


----------



## Sinusspass (21. September 2020)

Die Pwm-Lüfter bekommt man auch alle auf den einen Anschluss, sofern es keine A20 sind. Generell ist das AE6 aber einfach die bessere Lösung.


----------



## TheOpenfield (21. September 2020)

Ich bin mal nicht davon ausgegangen, dass alle Lüfter identisch gesteuert werden sollen. Zudem kommt noch die PWM-Pumpe dazu. Gerade wenn ohnehin alles auf PWM läuft, ist der Quadro die günstigere und bessere Alternative. Missen würde ich selbst da nur die virtuellen Sensoren (zur Steuerung nach Wasser-Luft-Delta).


----------



## razzor1984 (21. September 2020)

@*Humanist1986*

Ich habe mich damals gegen das AE5 mit Händen und Füßen gewehrt, weil mein damaliger Heatmaster schon auf die Zukunft gesetzt hat. Man kann es nicht glauben, aber der hatte 4 Lüfterausgänge und nutzte die PWM Technik um eine größer Last zu schalten.

Nur wie immer bei der Technik, wurde der support des Heatmasters dann eingestellt(Software) Somit musste ich leider zum AE5 LT greifen. Wie schon Sinuspass es beschrieben hat, die Mosfets erzeugen massiv Abwärme, wenn diese von 12 Volt runter regeln müssen. Der einzige Vorteil von solchen Schaltungen, sie liefern volle 12 Volt……aber das wars auch schon.

Wie das AE6 rausgekommen ist, habe ich gleich zugeschlagen. Ein fetter mini Chip der alles regelt und pro Kanal bis zu 20W schalten kann, ohne aktive Kühlung, das wollte ich anno 2011 schon haben……. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, im Wakuebereich hat sich Aquacomputer eine kleine Monopolstellung geschaffen. Sie haben eine Software die aktiv weiterentwickelt wird und HW die einen extremlangen Supportzeitraum bekommt. Das Paket hat keine andere Firma im Moment in diesem Bereich.

Deswegen Auftrag stornieren und wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, wenn man den Aquabus braucht und die Features vom Aquero dann das 6LT. Will man nur PWM-Lüfter steuern und vielleicht ein paar Temperatursensoren dazuschalten, ist das Quadro perfekt!


----------



## TheOpenfield (21. September 2020)

Einen ollen Heatmaster II hab ich ebenfalls noch im Schrank - allerdings war diese Form der PWM-Regelung nicht problemlos machbar bei allen Geräten. Eloops lassen sich damit bspw. nicht regeln, sondern geben Pfeif-Geräusche von sich und bleiben stehen. Wieder andere Lüfter haben einen extrem begrenzten Regelumfang. Zur Software sag ich mal nichts, die ist extrem minimal gestrickt. Und dann diese riesige Platine.. 



Spoiler: AE5LT vs HM2






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AE5 war da definitiv ein Segen im Vergleich, trotz der rückständigen Regelung. Läuft aber dennoch problemlos passiv mit der gedrosselten 18W Pumpe. Effizient sieht allerdings anders aus. Heute kann man den AE5 beim Neukauf getrost ignorieren - entweder ein Quadro, falls PWM only, oder für geringe Mehrkosten den deutlich potenteren und ausgereiften 6LT.


----------



## Anthropos (22. September 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle.
Habe den AE5 nun storniert und mir den AE6 bestellt. Der Quadro hätte es vielleicht auch schon getan, aber bei einer Custom-WaKü weiß man nie, was man künftig noch so vor hat. Da finde ich, ist der AE6 die perfekte Grundlage.


----------



## TheOpenfield (22. September 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein AE ohnehin mit die wichtigste Komponente bei einer Wakü. Mit dem AE6 hast du noch ein paar Optionen offen ggü. einem Quadro und bist für alles gerüstet


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2020)

Ich habe ein Aquaero 6XT, gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass dieses nicht nur Temperaturen sondern auch CPU Auslastung, GPU Power oder so am Display anzeigen kann?


----------



## nekro- (22. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, wenn man vom keinem Luftaustausch spricht, das sich dann auch da oben nichts bewegt. Aber bei einem Mora 3 im Gehäuse, bin ich eh raus.


So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen 
Wenn ich damals gewusst hätte, dass die internen 3x360 Radis so mies performen, hätte ich sie mir gesparrt und früher zum Mora gegriffen.


----------



## maexi (22. September 2020)

manchal vergisst man die Eigenwärme der Radis, die muss ja auch aus dem Gehäuse, was nicht immer leicht ist.

@MPH_the_Legend
sollte über die Software-Sensoren gehen. Habe gerade mal versucht also nix richtiges gefunden, geht wohl doch nicht so einfach.
Wegen der festen Seiten klappt das wohl nicht, kann aber sein das ich zu blöde bin. Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (22. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> sollte über die Software-Sensoren gehen. Habe gerade mal versucht also nix richtiges gefunden, geht wohl doch nicht so einfach.


Nein dort lassen sich nur Temperaturen auswählen, kann dies an meiner Aquasuite 2017-3.2 liegen? oder geht dies generell nicht?


----------



## Shoggy (22. September 2020)

Hast du vermutlich schon selbst gesehen, aber für die anderen Mitleser: *hier* ist gut erklärt wie man das z. B. mit AIDA64 umsetzen kann.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. September 2020)

ES LEBT (hier jetzt eine stürmische Nacht und Blitze...viele Blitze im Hintergrund vorstellen!!). Gestern abend bis um 23:00 2 Lecks besetigt. Windows läuft bereits. Anfängliche Probleme bereitete mir der Speicher, der einfach nicht mit XMP Profil laufen wollte.. bis ich merkte, dass das BIOS keine ordentliche DRAM Spannung selektiert hatte...blieb im PostBOOT in einem lt. Handbuch nicht vergebenen Code hängen... CMOS reset, alles wieder gut.. und mit XMP von vorne.. dachte schon Board wäre Fritte...

Anyway, Aquasuite installiert umd zu sehen, ob alles erkannt wird. meine Profile waren ja noch für Notlauf ohne Software auf dem AE6 drauf. Alles einwandfrei. Leider ist mein Highflow USB im Rahmen des Umbaus in Rente gegangen. Ich hatte ihn vor einigen Jahren gekauft, leider war der Vorbesitzer nicht gut darin, POM Gewinde nicht zu überdrehen... naja, jetzt wollte er leider nicht mehr dicht sein. Ich lebe erstmal ohne, AC hat ja pünktlich die neuen vorgestellt. Temperaturen des C360A sind wirklich ordentlich, jedenfalls was ich so bisher gesehen habe. Läuft alles noch auf meinem 11 Zoll Aquasuite Nebenmonitor, aber er lief jetzt 4 Stunden ohne Leck während der Installation und Konfiguration, ich bin guter Dinge, dass er vor dem Wochenende einzieht. Ich habe alles mit Bildern dokumentiert, komme aber nicht dazu den Buildlog zu aktualisieren. GPU ist noch auf Luft, da es eine reparierte 1080TI ist, ich möchte der erst vertrauen können, bevor ich sie einbinde.


----------



## varg01 (23. September 2020)

Servus Leute,
weiß jemand ob es mittlerweile einenWorkaround gibt zum AC Nexxxos 1080 Nova und den Standfüßen?

weil die originalen von Phobya gibts ja nicht mehr, und AC antwortet mir nur "ist in arbeit". 

Hat jemand nen Workaround, will das Ding alleine stehend betreiben.

besten Dank


----------



## ursmii (23. September 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> POM Gewinde nicht zu überdrehen... naja, jetzt wollte er leider nicht mehr dicht


versuch's mal mit ein bis zwei Lagen Teflontape (gibt's im Baumarkt oder beim Sanitär).
Notfalls eine Verlängerung reinkitten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. September 2020)

varg01 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> weiß jemand ob es mittlerweile einenWorkaround gibt zum AC Nexxxos 1080 Nova und den Standfüßen?
> 
> weil die originalen von Phobya gibts ja nicht mehr, und AC antwortet mir nur "ist in arbeit".
> ...


Öhm.. Alu-Winkel + Passende Löcher rein?


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> persönliche Anmerkung: verdammt, die Kühler für mein Mobo sind ja gerade echt billig geworden, Hmmm


...und gekauft. Danke AnFi, tschüss Chipsatz Quirl


----------



## Tekkla (24. September 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ...und gekauft. Danke AnFi, tschüss Chipsatz Quirl


Habe ich mir vor ein paar Monaten auch gegönnt. Macht die Verschlauchung aber nicht unbedingt einfacher.


----------



## TheOpenfield (24. September 2020)

Jup, wobei das ohnehin nur für den Bastelspaß ist. Praktisch laufen die VRMs und auch der Chipsatz problemlos passiv. 
Dennoch, danke Anfi für die Möglichkeit  Falls die dicken Zen 3 mal die passiven VRMs an die Grenze bringen, wird nicht lange gefackelt.


----------



## TheAbyss (24. September 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ...und gekauft. Danke AnFi, tschüss Chipsatz Quirl


Gigabyte Board? Hab für das MSI leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## TheOpenfield (24. September 2020)

Bei ihm wohl das eine unterstützte Asrock Board. Ansonsten nur GB.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2020)

Genau. Netterweise sind die mATX und ATX Version in den entscheidenden Bereichen identisch so passen die Kühler auch auf mein Pro4M.


----------



## DOcean (24. September 2020)

varg01 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> weiß jemand ob es mittlerweile einenWorkaround gibt zum AC Nexxxos 1080 Nova und den Standfüßen?
> 
> weil die originalen von Phobya gibts ja nicht mehr, und AC antwortet mir nur "ist in arbeit".
> ...


3D-Drucker?


----------



## TheAbyss (1. Oktober 2020)

Moin Jungs, ich habe nun die ersten Bilder in meinem EPDM Buildlog hochgeladen. Weitere folgen noch (ohne GPU-Einbindung derzeit). Falls schonmal wer sehen möchte, in welche Richtung es geht mit dem V3000.


----------



## Anthropos (1. Oktober 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> EPDM Buildlog


Was ist das und wie kommt man da hin?


----------



## Tekkla (1. Oktober 2020)

Link in seiner Signatur


----------



## TheAbyss (2. Oktober 2020)

So, die ersten Daddelsessions sind gelaufen, ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem R5 3600XT auf X570. Ist mein erstes AMD System seit Athlon XP (ja.. ich bin alt...). Unter Wasser wird mir der R5 aber immernoch etwas zu warm. Wenn ich die 1080TI einbinde (was ich machen werde, ich bin wohl mittlerweile zu verwöhnt, was Lautstärke angeht), nehm ich den Block nochmal von der CPU und spare mal ein wenig WLP . Ich hab den kleinen jetzt auf rund 68 Grad bei Spielelast bei rund 70W Leistungsaufnahme. Ok, aber ich denke da geht noch temperaturtechnisch was. Die 1080TI (Ichill Ultra X4) habe ich jetzt mit erhöhtem PT (300W) bei ebenfalls 68 Grad bei 1950 MHz Boost. Unter Luft sicher kein wirklich schlechtes Ergebnis, aber dazu muss ich halt die Gehäuselüfter bei 800rpm laufen lassen.. und da ist der Haken. Wie bereits richtig erkannt hat der Corsair Block, den ich für die 1080Ti (Ref. PCB, aber mit DVI anschluß, also passen nicht alle REF Kühler) geschoßen habe, hat ja bei hohem mechanischem Zug oder Druck die Angewohnheit undicht zu werden. Da ich wie hier andiskutiert den Block parallel anfahren werden (also dadurch sollten sich die Kräfte von Zug und Druck der Tubes gleichmäßig verteilen bzw. sogar aufheben), hoffe ich dass der Block läuft. Sonst muss ich doch noch nen anderen (Heatkiller Titan Xp oder Bykski) neu holen. Zum Glück ist die 1080TI dermaßen (zu recht) beliebt, das es immernoch welche gibt. Ich bin total gespannt wie das System dann unter vollem Wasser performt, ich hoffe auf mehr Boost bei irgendwo 40Grad auf der GPU. Dann kann ich die Gehäuselüfter nur für VRM/Chipsatz und M.2 einrichten und hoffentlich weniger laut laufen lassen.


----------



## maexi (2. Oktober 2020)

aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen deshalb gelöscht.


----------



## shark75 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich überlege in ein anderes Gehäuse (Lian Li O11D XL) umzuziehen und hätte dann noch Platz für 2x 360er Radiatoren. Bringt dies Temperaturtechnisch etwas, wenn ich diese zusätzlich zum MoRa 420 nutze? Im Kreislauf wäre ne 3090er GPU und 10900k bzw. Ryzen Zen 3 CPU in der Zukunft.


----------



## maexi (4. Oktober 2020)

mit mehr Radifläche nähert man sich mit der Wassertemp. besser an die Raumtemperatur, was ja ideal ist. Dazu kommt das die Wärmesättigung des kompletten System länger dauert. Ich habe zu meinem Mora, 2 420er Radis im Gehäuse. Mein 3900XT liegt bei einer Raumtemperatur von derzeit 20°C bei 28°C mit ein bisschen OC. 
Du solltest zusehen, das Du die Radi-Eigenwärme gut aus dem Gehäuse bekommst, dann passt zusätzliche Kühlfläche immer.


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab neben dem MO-RA auch nen internen 420er. Dann können im Idle / 2D die Lüfter aufm MO-RA still stehen und die internen laufen mit 350 - 500 rpm. Das reicht dann als Grundkühlung. Ist ganz praktisch.


----------



## shark75 (4. Oktober 2020)

OK danke Euch - dann werde ich das mit umsetzen.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab die Füße mal wieder nicht still halten können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Apokalypse hat mein "großes" Projekt gefressen, deswegen werd ich jetzt auf etwas kleineres umsteigen wofür ich hin und wieder mal ein WE opfern kann. Sonst komm ich einfach nie zum basteln und mir brennt es schon seit zwei Jahren in den Fingern. 
Eventuell mache ich in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten einen Log auf, je nachdem wie sich der Fortschritt hinzieht.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Oktober 2020)

Das Gehäuse kenn ich doch irgendwo her, welches ist es?


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Oktober 2020)

Ein Silverstone TJ07. Quasi der kleine Bruder von meinem TJ11. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2020)

Gefühlt schon immer die Wakü Standardgehäuse schlecht hin. Aber nach wie vor schick   
Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile 2 Wochen ohne Lieferung/Äußerung von AnFi. Irgendwie scheinen die Betriebsferien zu machen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber nach wie vor schick


Man merkt nur, dass man damals andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt hat  Beispielsweise finde ich die 92er Hecklüfter nicht so geil.
Aber meins wird auch bald so aussehen wie das von Da_Obst


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich sollte mein Board ja auch schon vor ner Weile zu Anfitec, aber irgendwie bekomm ich da von Martin nichts zu hören.


----------



## Xyrian (11. Oktober 2020)

Moin!

Sagt mal, was ist denn gerade das aktuelle Must-Have, was Wasserkühler für Sockel 1200 angeht?

Ich hab aktuell einen fünf oder sechs Jahre alten Heatkiller IV Nickel-Acryl drauf, der hält meinen 10900kf im Idle auf 35-38°C, das sind so ca. 15° Delta zur Raumtemperatur, und das kommt mir irgendwie zu viel vor. Gibt's da was besseres, mittlerweile? 
Läuft auf 1,33v, aber das ist im Idle ja irrelevant.
Im Auge hab ich z.B. den cuplex kryos NEXT, ich hab Gefallen an dem OLED-Display gefunden, würde dann auch zum potenziellen kryographics passen, den ich in den kommenden Monaten auf die 3080 schnallen will.

Da fällt mir ein, wie ist das mit der Ausrichtung? Der Die vom 10900 ist ja länglich, und sowohl mein Heatkiller als auch der cuplex haben ja diese breite Düse in der Mitte, muss das zueinander ausgerichtet sein?

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2020)

TechN ist gerade der neue heiße Scheiß und schlägt den HK auf Ryzen knapp. Einen Vergleich auf Intel Plattform habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen. Wenn Igors Theorien über den Ursprung der Leistung stimmen (direktes Anstrahlen der Chiplets bei Minimalstern Restbodenstärke) dürfte der Unterschied auf S1200 eher kleiner ausfallen.
AC und WC haben etwas dickere Böden und sind daher nicht besonders anfällig für die konkrete DIE Position.


----------



## Xyrian (11. Oktober 2020)

Von denen hab ich den Test auf PCGH gelesen. Leider erkaufen die sich die bessere Leistung mit eher gewöhnungsbedürftiger Optik.
Klar, wer nach bester Leistung schaut muss Abstriche überall sonst machen. Ich werd mir wohl erst mal Gedanken machen, wo meine Prioritäten liegen...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2020)

Alle anderen wären eine leistungsmäßige Verschlechterung gegenüber dem HK.
Ich würde einfach garnichts ändern an der CPU-Kühlung   .
Höchstens mal die Last-Temps checken und wenn die unerwartet hoch sind die WLP ersetzen.
Was hast du überhaupt für Radis? Das Delta kann der Kühler schließlich nur zum Wasser und nicht zum Raum leisten.


----------



## Xyrian (11. Oktober 2020)

WLP ist neu. Das System läuft erst seit knapp 2 Wochen.

Ich hab einen 360er und zwei 240er Radiatoren, und eine Aquastream Ultimate, die auf Minimalleistung läuft. Wassertemperatur pendelt sich nach ein paar Stunden Idle so bei ca. 25° ein.


----------



## TheAbyss (12. Oktober 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> WLP ist neu. Das System läuft erst seit knapp 2 Wochen.
> 
> Ich hab einen 360er und zwei 240er Radiatoren, und eine Aquastream Ultimate, die auf Minimalleistung läuft. Wassertemperatur pendelt sich nach ein paar Stunden Idle so bei ca. 25° ein.


...ohne Lufttemperatur leider schwer interpretierbar.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte mein Board ja auch schon vor ner Weile zu Anfitec, aber irgendwie bekomm ich da von Martin nichts zu hören.


Hat irgendwer was in den letzten ~4 Wochen von den AnFi Jungs gehört?
Scheinen verschollen zu sein.


----------



## Xyrian (13. Oktober 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> ...ohne Lufttemperatur leider schwer interpretierbar.


Stimmt, ich hatte in meinem ersten Beitrag auch nur die Differenz geschrieben. Also, es ist eine Dachwohnung, im Herbst/Winter hab ich hier so um die 20°C, also ist mein Delta zur Wassertemperatur irgendwas um die 15-18°, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2020)

Eine Kühler braucht etwas Temperaturdifferenz um zu funktionieren. Zudem sind integrierte Sensoren im Bereich <50°C eh nur grobe Schätzeisen (die Sensoren sind zur Not Abschaltung optimiert, deshalb ist die höchste Genauigkeit im Bereich um den Abschaltpunkt und wird nach unten immer schlechter).
Wie gesagt: Last Temp zählt und wenn die nicht zu hoch ist ist alles in Ordnung..


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2020)

Natürlich ist weniger Differenz immer besser, aber damit steigt der Aufwand doch enorm.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2020)

Watercool checkt jetzt per Umfrage welche RTX 3000 Custom-Designs interessant sind:




__





						ERROR!
					






					surveys.watercool.de


----------



## Anthropos (14. Oktober 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Watercool checkt jetzt per Umfrage welche RTX 3000 Custom-Designs interessant sind:


Da ich noch unentschlossen bin, ob ich mir eine Asus Strix oder EVGA holen soll, habe ich bei Watercool für EVGA gestimmt. aqua computer entwickelt ja bereits eine Kühlung für Asus Strix.


----------



## Xyrian (14. Oktober 2020)

Interessant wäre auch, wie es mit aktiven Backplates aussieht. Da hab ich bis jetzt nur die Heatpipelösung von AC gesehen, und die machen wohl nur Referenz und Asus, wenn ich nichts übersehen habe. 

Watercool hat wohl nur passive Backplates, ich hatte deren Support mal angeschrieben, aber:


> Dazu kann ich aktuell keine konkrete Auskunft geben. Die originale EVGA Backplate wird allerdings sicher passen.


Hm. Mal sehen.

Meine XC3 wird auf der Rückseite wirklich unangenehm warm...


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Oktober 2020)

Watercool plant auch aktive Backplates und will diese zeitversetzt anbieten.


----------



## DOcean (14. Oktober 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Meine XC3 wird auf der Rückseite wirklich unangenehm warm...



Was heißt unangenehm? 

btw. Elektronische Bauteile müssen nicht anfassbar warm sein


----------



## Xyrian (14. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> Was heißt unangenehm?
> 
> btw. Elektronische Bauteile müssen nicht anfassbar warm sein


Laut meinem miesen Infrarotthermometer an die 70°C. Und das ist direkt die Backplate, die Teile da darunter sind bestimmt noch viel heißer, aber ich kanns nicht messen...


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Oktober 2020)

An der WC-Umfrage habe ich bereits teilgenommen. 

Frage an die Schwarmintelligenz: Nachdem mein System jetzt stabil rennt, werde ich wie geplant die GPU auf Wasser umbauen und dabei die WLP an der CPU nochmal auftragen, denke da war ich ein wenig zu großzügig, wenn ich mir die Temperaturen ansehe. Ich habe aktuell MX4 da, ist hier jemand auf dem neuesten Stand bzgl. WLP?


----------



## Anthropos (15. Oktober 2020)

@TheAbyss 
Bezüglich WLP empfehle ich entweder:
Arctic MX-4 2019
oder
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

Der Anpressdruck sorgt für ne dünne Schicht, das passt schon. Bei der Fläche des Heatspreaders und der Leistungsaufnahme eines 3600XT bezweifle ich, dass andere WLP da mehr als 0,5K bringt.


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> @TheAbyss
> Bezüglich WLP empfehle ich entweder:
> Arctic MX-4 2019
> oder
> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut




Danke Jungs, meine MX-4 ist schon älter, fand die aber etwas einfacher als Kryonaut zu verarbeiten. Dann werde ich entweder (brauch noch ein paar Goodies) MX4 2019 mitbestellen oder bei meiner 2017er bleiben.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Sorry, dass ich hier so reinplatze...

Aber ich hab da mal ne "Bastelfrage"...

Hat schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht, Teile für die Wakü mit einem 3D-Drucker herzustellen? Also ich denke da an Gehäusespezifische Distri-Platten, oder um an "Engstellen" eine spezifische Lösung zu haben...

Ich denke da an Probleme mit dem Fillament... Weichmacher? Temperaturen? usw...


----------



## DOcean (15. Oktober 2020)

Grundsätzlich möglich, PLA eher weniger geeignet wird schnell weich bei höheren Temperatur
(z.B. Halterung für die Sonnenbrille im Auto geht nicht)

Aber für eine Schlauchhalterung z.B. durchaus möglich


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich möglich, PLA eher weniger geeignet wird schnell weich bei höheren Temperatur
> (z.B. Halterung für die Sonnenbrille im Auto geht nicht)
> 
> Aber für eine Schlauchhalterung z.B. durchaus möglich



Also ich hab z.B.  folgendes Fillament gefunden... 


			https://www.igo3d.com/mediafiles/Sonstiges/Innofil3D/Ultrafuse/TDS/TDS%20Ultrafuse%20ABS/Ultrafuse_ABS_TDS_DE_v5.2.pdf
		


Das scheint schon Temp. Stabil zu sein und erst bei ~90°C weich zu werden... Bliebe noch die Frage nach Weichmachern usw... 

Würde da schon in Richtung "Kontakt mit Wasser / Kühlmittel" basteln wollen....


----------



## DOcean (15. Oktober 2020)

ABS ist auf "normalen"(billigen) Druckern schwer bis gar nicht zu drucken, PLA ist da deutlich einfacher zu drucken

(hier mal ein Link wo es anscheinend klappt: https://drucktipps3d.de/abs-druck-auf-dem-ender-3/)


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Ja, in Ermangelung eines Druckers, ist es aktuell ja eh nur graue Theorie! Aber ich denke ich werde mal ein Auge drauf werfen ,was da so geht... Blöd wirds halt, wenn Weichmacher drin sind/sein sollten, die dann die Wasserblöcke zu setzen...


----------



## Xyrian (15. Oktober 2020)

ABS geht auf allen Druckern mit beheiztem Druckbett. Meine beiden Billigheimer (Anet A8, Creality CR10) schaffen das beide. Große, flache Teile und schmale hohe Teile gehen, wenns hoch und groß werden soll: Vergiss es.
Ich würde für Waküteile eh PETG empfehlen.


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Oktober 2020)

Das Dicht bekommen ist schwere als man denkt. Habe das nämlich selber mal ausprobiert.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Das Dicht bekommen ist schwere als man denkt. Habe das nämlich selber mal ausprobiert.


Ja, ich dachte daran (ob es realisierbar ist, ist ne andere Frage) die Teile "hohl" zu drucken... mit entsprechenden Wandstärken. Da wo Stopfen oder Verschraubungen platzier werden entsprechend "Material" stehen zu haben. An den Verschraubungen selbst mit einem Fräser die Oberfläche entsprechend der Verschraubung glatt fräsen und dann die Gewinde schneiden...  wäre für mich nen Versuch wert... allerdings fehlt mir grad die Erfahrung mit nem CAD Tool  und vor allem hab ich keinen Drucker


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann dir das gerne Drucken und senden also wenn du das Porto zahlst.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das gerne Drucken und senden also wenn du das Porto zahlst.


Ich danke schonmal für das Angebot!! Da komme ich auch gerne drauf zurück.. Aber erwarte mal die nächsten Wochen noch nix von mir... Bin da wie gesagt, aktuell am "gedanklich Experimentieren" 

An ein paar € wird das sicher nicht scheitern, so wegen Filament kosten usw..  Aber ich muss erst schauen wie und wo und was....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderes "Projekt" wäre eine Halterung für den Lüfter, den ich unten mit Kabelbindern fixiert habe... da würde ich allerdings auch erst schauen wollen, ob ich einen 140mm Lüfter anstatt des 80mm Lüfters hinbekomme, wenn ich das Ganze etwas schräg einbaue... da werd ich mal mit Pappe einen Versuchsaufbau basteln...


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Oktober 2020)

Wärst du so nett mal die Flow Richtung deines System Einzuzeichnen also an jedem Radiator und so. Bin etwas verwirrt von dem oberen Radiator und dem AGB. Den AGB habe ich selber.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es ist so etwas klarer... vom oberen Radi gehts oben raus...kurzes Stück in den Frontradi (Geht zur Casefront rein und wieder raus).
Empfand dies zum entlüften am vorteilhaftesten...
unter der Abdeckung unten sitzt der Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser.. geht auf den NextVision CPU Block...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Temp im Desktop idle... Raumtemp: 22°C


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Oktober 2020)

Ah. Danke. Und was ist das oben auf dem AGB Drauf ?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

So ein "Überdruck/Entlüftungsstopfen".... eigentlich nicht nötig, aber aus Angst in den ersten Basteltagen noch vorhanden gewesen... dann kann ich den auch einbauen....


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Oktober 2020)

Danke .


----------



## DOcean (15. Oktober 2020)

Die Teile werden "normalerweise" hohl bzw. mit einem Muster drinnen gedruckt 

Aber das ist einstellbar, ich drucke fast alles mit 20% Infill, d.h. 20% des Volumen sind nur mit Material gefühlt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJUlzVLmhSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe mal eine Vase gedruckt aus PLA mit ~1mm Wandstärke, die war/ist dicht


----------



## Nathenhale (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich sage mal so in der Vase kommet es aber nicht zu Drücken wie in einer wakü.
Wie schon gesagt als ich das ganze mit verschieden Wandstärken gedruckt habe war es undicht. Aber vlt bin ich auch einfach nur unfähig .


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Ja, wie gesagt ich hab 0 Ahnung von dem Druck-Thema, aber wenn man im CAD Stege gezielt platziert, im inneren, muss es doch eigentlich stabil werden? Ich mach vielleicht nachher mal ne Skizze, wie ich es meine... 

Hab schon ein paar Videos dazu gesehen und das meiste sieht sehr fragil aus, aber es gibt auch Dinge die man da sieht, die recht stabil scheinen...


----------



## DOcean (15. Oktober 2020)

häufig sind nicht die Stabilität an sich das Problem sondern das der Drucker ja Schichten übereinander legt, meist reisst es an den Schichten...

z.B. hier 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZiQek0wei1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sieht man bißchen was in der Richtung

der Druck in einer Wakü ist jetzt aber auch nicht enorm, aber kann natürlich sein das das schon reicht, hab ich selber noch nicht probiert...


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

@0ldN3rd: Täuscht das oder ist da noch ne riesige Luftblase unten am Rohr zur Gpu?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd: Täuscht das oder ist da noch ne riesige Luftblase unten am Rohr zur Gpu?



Ja, das ist richtig! Aber das Bild stammt vom "Zusammenbau-Tag", war unmittelbar nach dem befüllen und noch vorm Entlüften...


----------



## ursmii (15. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ein anderes "Projekt" wäre eine Halterung für den Lüfter, den ich unten mit Kabelbindern fixiert habe... da würde ich allerdings auch erst schauen wollen, ob ich einen 140mm Lüfter anstatt des 80mm Lüfters hinbekomme, wenn ich das Ganze etwas schräg einbaue... da werd ich mal mit Pappe einen Versuchsaufbau basteln...


da würd ich eher ein alublech biegen und ein loch reinsägen oder eine sperrholzplatte an den slotblenden befestigen.
alternativ direkt in die slotblenden (evt. solche die nicht ausgestanzt sind) löcher für die schrauben machen

edit: im nachhinein stellt sich mir noch die frage, wozu du den kleinen kühler noch brauchst.. sind komponenten im untern bereich noch so warm?
wenn du den untern drin hast, entfällt der "normale" obenhinten, da du ja durch den deckel raus ziehst?


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne Frage rein aus Interesse: warum ist denn da unten überhaupt ein 80mm Lüfter platziert?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Der kleine Lüfter ist nur "AddOn"... Es blasen 6x 140mm Noctua ein... (Durch die Radi's und das Staubschutz-Fliegengitter. Dem Gegenüber bläst nur ein 140 Noctua die Abwärme raus... (Dem Hab ich aber das Gitter weggedremelt, also quasi kein Widerstand in der Strömung/kein reduzierter Öffnungsquerschnitt)
Der kleine ist also nur als Unterstützung da... Nicht das das Gehäuse am Überdruck platzt


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2020)

Also doch eigentlich überflüssig oder? Wenn du soviel Druck hast, drückt es doch eh an allen offenen Enden (speziell Slotblenden) raus. Also ich will es jetzt nicht madig machen oder so, aber rein von Nutzen/Ästhetik/Verkabelung/Aufwand sehe ich es jetzt als nicht nötig. Aber ist natürlich dein Ding 

PS: In meinen Anfangsjahren (Athlon/Pentium 3) habe ich es auch so gemacht


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

Na, du hast schon Recht! An den Temps sehe ich den mini-Lüfter nicht. Mal schauen... demnächst ist wieder "Bastelstunde"... so wie jetzt wirds nicht bleiben... entweder ich mach mal nen Papp-Versuch, den ich dann ausmesse und irgendwie in "Vernünftig" machen lasse oder der fliegt raus..... 

Bei der Gelegenheit ist auch der X570-Lüfter akut gefährdet, gegen nen ChipsatzBlock getauscht zu werden... 

Aber erstmal auf Zen3 warten.. Vorher wollte ich da nix zerpflücken...


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. Oktober 2020)

Den Quirl auf dem Chipsatz kannst du nicht ausstellen? Ich persönlich würde den kleinen Lüfter hinten rausnehmen, aber vielleicht kannst du es ja tatsächlich in der nächsten Umbauaktion elegant lösen


----------



## ursmii (15. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Es blasen 6x 140mm Noctua ein...
> Gegenüber bläst nur ein 140 Noctua die Abwärme raus...


bei soviel druck würde ich einfach ein paar slotblenden weglassen. ist ruhiger 

wie bist du mit dem _cuplex kryos NEXT_ zufrieden? das ist ja noch nicht die AM4/3000 variante, die ich bestellt habe, nun aber von der page verschwunden ist. mir schwahnt übles ...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Oktober 2020)

@ursmii Nein, ich hab den "normalen" AM4 seit 2700X Zeiten.... Ich finde den nicht übel.. Das Display ist halt cool, kann während dem Daddeln immer mal im Gehäuse gucken ob was aus dem Ruder läuft usw...

Es ist aber mehr als frickelig an dem Display dann den Durchflussmesser anzuschließen... Das macht echt keinen Spaß!

Von den Temperaturen her... hmmm... hatte vorher auch schon den NEXT nur ohne Vision... davor AiO...  Also ich denke der Block zählt wohl eher zu den besseren die man für Geld kaufen kann. Vernünftige Vergleichsmessungen oder wenigstens Beobachtungen kann ich nicht bieten ...  (ups sorry, das "nicht" eben vergessen)


----------



## Xyrian (16. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> häufig sind nicht die Stabilität an sich das Problem sondern das der Drucker ja Schichten übereinander legt, meist reisst es an den Schichten...
> 
> z.B. hier
> 
> ...


Dazu habe ich letztens was sehr interessantes gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRLJ4ylGTFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da benutzt einer fein gemahlenes Salz, um die Druckteile zu stabilisieren, dann kommen sie für ne Stunde in den Backofen. Das verschmilzt die Schichten zu einem massiven Teil, also auch keine Undichtigkeiten mehr. Im Video testet er das mit Druck von Innen, und das hält ganz ordentlich.

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich da mal ein paar Versuche anstellen. Ich hab vor Jahren mal einen Wasserkühler für mein damaliges Evga 780i Mainboard entworfen und 3D modelliert, mit dem könnte ich das ausprobieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also ich hab z.B.  folgendes Fillament gefunden...
> 
> 
> https://www.igo3d.com/mediafiles/Sonstiges/Innofil3D/Ultrafuse/TDS/TDS%20Ultrafuse%20ABS/Ultrafuse_ABS_TDS_DE_v5.2.pdf
> ...



Weichmacher sind bei Schmelzdruck praktisch ausgeschlossen – sie würden sich während des Druckens verflüchtigen. Allgemein findet man sie nur in Kunststoffen, die zumindest leicht flexibel sein sollen und die kommen vermutlich sowieso nicht in Frage. Das größere Problem bei 3D-Druck ist die Festigkeit allgemein. Sowohl bei über 90 °C (für einen Kühlkörper bei ausgefallener Pumpe oder abgeknickten Schlauch durchaus zu erreichen!) als auch darunter. Wenn du das Bauteil nicht komplett geschlossen druckst (aus Reinigungsgründen schwierig), wirst du Schraubverbindungen brauchen, die genug Last für eine saubere Abdichtung aushalten. Selbst wenn du hier mit eingelassenen Muttern arbeitest, bleiben die Anschlussgewinde, in die mittlerweile viele Anschlüsse nur noch mit 2 Umdrehungen greifen. Da wirken hohe Punktkräfte und mir fällt kein professionelles Wasserkühlungsprodukt aus ABS ein. Üblich ist gefrästes POM mit rund doppelt so hoher Oberflächenhärte und Zugfestigkeit. In Großserie alternativ Nylon-Spritzguss.


----------



## Xyrian (16. Oktober 2020)

@PCGH_Torsten 
Das mit den Gewinden ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Man könnte ein Inlay aus irgendwas festem (Acrylglas, Edelstahl, Kupfer...) an den Stellen einsetzen, mit O-Ring als Dichtung.
Alternativ dimensioniert man die Gewinde als 3/8" und setzt einen Adapter ein, die sind üblicherweise über 5 mm lang, das müsste PLA oder PETG halten können.
Wenn man die technischen Mittel hat, wäre Polycarbonat als Druckmaterial noch eine Möglichkeit, das sollte fest genug sein um die Anschlüsse zu halten. Aber das ist wirklich schwierig zu drucken.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

Polycarbonat ist zumindest als Block ganz gut für solche Konstruktionen geeignet. Man sollte nur mehr als 1 mm Restwandstärke einplanen, nicht wie gewisse kommerzielle Produkte, die es mal gab. 
Aber in dem Moment, wo man Inlays und ähnliches benötigt, ist es bei einfachen Formen günstiger, auf zerspanende Techniken zu wechseln. Sonst wird 3D-Drucken nämlich teurer als CnC-Fräsen und letzteres ermöglicht eine breite Auswahl vermutlich noch besser geeigneter Materialien. (Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach ist POM entweder maßhaltiger oder stabiler als Polycarbonat, zumindest leiern Gewinde in letzterem deutlich stärker.)


----------



## RtZk (16. Oktober 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> An der WC-Umfrage habe ich bereits teilgenommen.
> 
> Frage an die Schwarmintelligenz: Nachdem mein System jetzt stabil rennt, werde ich wie geplant die GPU auf Wasser umbauen und dabei die WLP an der CPU nochmal auftragen, denke da war ich ein wenig zu großzügig, wenn ich mir die Temperaturen ansehe. Ich habe aktuell MX4 da, ist hier jemand auf dem neuesten Stand bzgl. WLP?



Du kannst nicht zu viel Wärmeleitpaste auftragen. Solange der Anpressdruck wie vom Hersteller angedacht vorhanden ist wird alles Überflüssige zur Seite gedrückt.
Nur zu wenig auftragen ist möglich.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne weitere Frage rein aus Interesse von mir: Kryos Vision und auch der neue Flowmeter setzen doch auf OLED oder? Hat denn jemand schon irgendwelche Berichte zu Einbrennungen (beim sehr neuen Flowmeter natürlich eher unwahrscheinlich) gesehen?
Ich habe jetzt schon ab und an Meldungen gesehen, bei denen sich die tollen kleinen OLEDs auf den 300€+ Mainboards einbrennen und man schwerlich was erkennen kann. Nutzen sei mal jetzt dahin gestellt (ich finde es zum Prüfen mega, für den Betrieb eher semi), aber mancher Build lebt ja von so etwas. Wenn da dann die Displays "defekt" sind, das wäre doch echt 
In einem Video von Roman hat er, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, in einem seiner Builds so ein OLED vorgestellt und sich auch richtig geärgert.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht zu viel Wärmeleitpaste auftragen. Solange der Anpressdruck wie vom Hersteller angedacht vorhanden ist wird alles Überflüssige zur Seite gedrückt.
> Nur zu wenig auftragen ist möglich.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Selbst mit vollem Anpressdruck erreicht man keine optimale Schichtdicke. Die Schicht ist zwar dünn und funktioniert natürlich auch, aber man kann eine noch dünnere Schicht erreichen, wenn man den Kühler wieder löst und entweder den Kühler oder den Heatspreader/Die von der Paste befreit. Bei nachfolgender Montage hat man dann eine dünnere, aber dennoch funktionierende Schicht, was noch mal 1K einbringen kann, bei Gpus etwas mehr. 
Das ist natürlich riskant und man hat schnell zu wenig Paste drauf, aber ein mal geht mit den meisten Pasten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Oktober 2020)

@euMelBeumel 
Ja ich habe den Kryos Next Vision AM4.... das Display brennt ein! 
ABER: Es gibt seit ein paar Versionen der Aquasuitesoftware die Option, dass das Display automatisch invertieren kann! Das reduziert dieses Problem schon ein gutes Stück. Das Display gibt es auch als Ersatzteil (Brauchte ich schon, weil ich es beim Anschließen des "alten" Durchflussmessers hingerichtet hatte)

Dadurch, dass ich mittlerweile das Define 7XL Dark TG habe (eigentlich seit Erscheinen) fällt das "Eingebrannte" nicht mehr so arg auf, bzw. ist es evtl sogar durch die hinzugekomme Funktion "Auto invertieren" wieder etwas zurückgegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2020)

Danke für dein Feedback! Hab ich doch recht vermutet, gerade bei statischen Anzeigen wie Temperatur oder Logos ist das Einbrennen ja schneller möglich. Gut, dass AC diese Funktion eingebaut hat und sie scheint ja bei dir zu funktionieren 
Austauschteil schön und gut, aber der Preis... Würde mich schon ärgern nen Kühler genau wegen dieses Features für 100€ zu kaufen und dann im dümmsten Fall alle 2 Jahre wieder 25€ reinstecken zu müssen, wenn ich wirklich 100% Funktion haben möchte. Aber gut, dass sie es immerhin anbieten für so Fälle wie bei dir.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Oktober 2020)

@euMelBeumel ganz soooooo schlimm ist es ja nun auch nicht  ... Das Display wechselt ja eh die Darstellung und man hat schon nen großen Einfluss auf das was wielange angezeigt wird....
Meine Probleme rührten ja auch noch aus der Zeit bevor diese Funktion hinzu kam...
Aber ganz klar, das ist ein Luxus, den man dann auch mit allen Konsequenzen zahlen muss/will/soll/kann.

Achja, ein nettes Feature ist in dem Vision CPU Block noch drin: Der hat einen eigenen Temp-Fühler!

Hier mal ein Screenshot von meiner aktuellen Displayeinstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die 25-30€ hab ich schon nach 2 Tagen reingesteckt, weil ich das Diplay beim Einbau mechanisch getötet hab... , hatte kein Bild mehr...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2020)

Ist halt im Grunde die falsche Technologie für den Job.
(quasi)Konstante Anzeigen mach man mit eInk, Bewegtbilder mit OLED und alles Andere (oder wenn der Preis eine größere Rolle spielt) mit LCDs.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Oktober 2020)

@Olstyle ja, das stimmt, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist für LCD an der stelle gar kein Platz... Das ist ja der Vorteil der OLED, dass man damit auch sehr kompakt werden kann....

Aber ich sag es mal so aus meiner Sicht... Das Board ist X570 / AM4 ... CPU kommt nun wahrscheinlich letztmalig ein Upgrade...  Die erste Gen. der Nachfolgegeneration werde ich überspringen... wenn ich also in 2-3 Jahren wieder ein neues Setup bastel... dann werde ich wieder einen CPU-Block ohne Display nehmen und lieber nach einem 5-7" Display (LCD)schauen, was via USB angeschlossen (DisplayLink oder wie das heißt) direkt bespasst werden kann und dübel das dann irgendwo im Gehäuse fest...  Das Displaychen ist einfach viel zu fummelig zum anschließen....


----------



## RtZk (17. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Selbst mit vollem Anpressdruck erreicht man keine optimale Schichtdicke. Die Schicht ist zwar dünn und funktioniert natürlich auch, aber man kann eine noch dünnere Schicht erreichen, wenn man den Kühler wieder löst und entweder den Kühler oder den Heatspreader/Die von der Paste befreit. Bei nachfolgender Montage hat man dann eine dünnere, aber dennoch funktionierende Schicht, was noch mal 1K einbringen kann, bei Gpus etwas mehr.
> Das ist natürlich riskant und man hat schnell zu wenig Paste drauf, aber ein mal geht mit den meisten Pasten.



Naja, aber wenn du eine dünnere Schicht erreichen willst als der volle Anpressdruck hergibt wirst du nur verursachen, dass der Anpressdruck den vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Wert überschreitet, da bei einer dünneren Schicht sonst kein voller Kontakt mehr bestehen wird. 
1K können die Sensoren in diesem Bereich sowieso nicht mehr genau messen, da sie für den Grenzbereich gedacht sind. 
Selbst, wenn es wirklich 1K sind ist das völlig irrelevant und man wird es nie merken, da die Hardware unter Last sowieso schwankt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt im Grunde die falsche Technologie für den Job.
> (quasi)Konstante Anzeigen mach man mit eInk, Bewegtbilder mit OLED und alles Andere (oder wenn der Preis eine größere Rolle spielt) mit LCDs.


Stimmt wohl, aber wie @0ldN3rd auch schon anmerkte, vom Platz her ist wohl kaum was besseres/anderes möglich (bei eInk weiß ich es jetzt nicht genau). Die Idee mit dem Display ist ja schon mal was anderes, der eingebaute Temp-Fühler aber sicherlich für sich genommen x-mal nützlicher. Im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten ist das mit dem OLED schon gut so.

~~~blickt zu seinem Aquaero 4.00 und streichelt das gute alte VFD~~~


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn du eine dünnere Schicht erreichen willst als der volle Anpressdruck hergibt wirst du nur verursachen, dass der Anpressdruck den vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Wert überschreitet, da bei einer dünneren Schicht sonst kein voller Kontakt mehr bestehen wird.


Wärmeleitpaste ist dazu da, Unebenheiten auszugleichen, die mit dem bloßen Auge nicht sichtbar sind. Eine dünnere Schicht ist durchaus möglich, Flüssigmetall macht es vor. Bei optimaler Verteilung, die durch den Anpressdruck gegeben ist, wäre theoretisch eine dünnere Schicht möglich, die Viskosität der Paste widerspricht da aber und man würde sonst einen wesentlich höheren Druck benötigen. Durch gezieltes Entfernen von groß der Hälfte der Paste erreicht man eine dünnere Schichtdicke, die immer noch die kleinen Unebenheiten ausgleicht.


RtZk schrieb:


> 1K können die Sensoren in diesem Bereich sowieso nicht mehr genau messen, da sie für den Grenzbereich gedacht sind.
> Selbst, wenn es wirklich 1K sind ist das völlig irrelevant und man wird es nie merken, da die Hardware unter Last sowieso schwankt.


Messbar ist es schon, bei niedrigerer Temperatur wird ein NTC eine solche Änderung zwar mit wenigen Prozentpunkten Abweichung, aber immer noch ausreichend genau messen. Ob die Hardware vorher 45 und danach 44 oder in Wahrheit 43 und danach 42°C warm war, ist nicht von Belang, die prozentuale Abweichung ist gering genug.
Du hast natürlich recht damit, dass dieses 1K in der Praxis ziemlich unbedeutend ist.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpaste ist dazu da, Unebenheiten auszugleichen, die mit dem bloßen Auge nicht sichtbar sind. Eine dünnere Schicht ist durchaus möglich, Flüssigmetall macht es vor. Bei optimaler Verteilung, die durch den Anpressdruck gegeben ist, wäre theoretisch eine dünnere Schicht möglich, die Viskosität der Paste widerspricht da aber und man würde sonst einen wesentlich höheren Druck benötigen. Durch gezieltes Entfernen von groß der Hälfte der Paste erreicht man eine dünnere Schichtdicke, die immer noch die kleinen Unebenheiten ausgleicht.
> 
> Messbar ist es schon, bei niedrigerer Temperatur wird ein NTC eine solche Änderung zwar mit wenigen Prozentpunkten Abweichung, aber immer noch ausreichend genau messen. Ob die Hardware vorher 45 und danach 44 oder in Wahrheit 43 und danach 42°C warm war, ist nicht von Belang, die prozentuale Abweichung ist gering genug.
> Du hast natürlich recht damit, dass dieses 1K in der Praxis ziemlich unbedeutend ist.


Danke euch beiden für die Diskussion. Meine Temperaturen sind absolut ok, bei dem potentiellen 1K lasse ich den Block drauf und binde nur wie geplant die GPU ein. Muss noch Adapter für das Farbwerk auf Phanteks/Lian Li Stecker basteln (Lian Li hat den auch von Phanteks genutzten Stecker, aber ne andere Pin Belegung bei dRGB). Ansonsten ist das System fertig...


----------



## Nathenhale (20. Oktober 2020)

Mal eine Frage an euch alle hier, wie schneidet den eine DDC-3.1-Pumpe (PWM ) zu meiner im Moment verbauten vpp655 von alphacool ab? Aus den Test die ich lesen konnte wurde nicht wirklich schlauer.


----------



## maexi (20. Oktober 2020)

Die 655 ist eine umgelabelte D5. Von der Bauform unterschiedlich. Technisch fast gleich. Jemand der die DDC kauft sagt, er habe die beste Pumpe. Jemand der die D5 hat, sagt es auch. Leistungsmäßig sind beide gut. Ich habe die D5 mit ausreichend Leistung und bei einer bestimmten UpM auch sehr leise, aber nicht geräuschlos. So wie die DDC auch nicht geräuschlos. Eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## TheOpenfield (20. Oktober 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> Eine Glaubensfrage.


Vor allem auch eine Frage des subjektiven Geräuschempfindens. Die beiden Pumpen haben eine recht unterschiedliche Klang-Charakteristik.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. Oktober 2020)

Ging eigentlich darum das Ich mir eine Distroplatte von EK kaufen will in der halt diese Pump Integriert ist.
Aber wenn die beiden sich nicht wirklich was nehmen, werde ich wahrscheinlich bald eine Distroplatte besitzen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe hier keine Nachteile durch den Pumpenwechsel (die nehmen sich wie gesagt nicht so viel), sondern durch die Distroplate. Befüllen und vor allem Entkoppeln ist das schon ne Herausforderung.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Oktober 2020)

Die DDC 3.1 und D5 erreichen beide den selben Druck, aufgrund ihrer Kennlinie ist die D5 etwas besser. Das Betriebsgeräusch kommt auf das persönliche Empfinden an, grundsätzlich braucht die DDC aber mehr Zuwendung, um nicht zu stören (dafür sind die schnelleren Versionen der DDC auch stärker als die D5). Gerade in der Distroplate ist das mangels Entkopplung problematisch, auch wenn es oft genug im Lüfterrauschen untergeht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Oktober 2020)

Ja, mit der Distroplate wird das wohl schwierig mit Vibrationen.
Ich hab ne DDC unter dem Phobya Messing(?) Top, das wiegt gefühlt 10 Kilo, da vibriert nichts


----------



## maexi (20. Oktober 2020)

stimmt das Geräuschempfinden ist unterschiedlich, aber wie stelle ich das fest. Um es genau zu wissen, müsste man beide kaufen und ausprobieren oder auf andere hören und genau da tritt dann wieder das subjektive Geräuschempfinden auf.
Die Distro-Plate ist optisch eine feine Sache, da es aber zu einigen Problemen kommen kann, würde ich persönlich darauf verzichten. Aber auch hier, jedem das seine, wenn man will, dann man tau oder zu.


----------



## Nathenhale (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mich auch dagegen entschieden als ich gelesen habe das man dann den Seitlich Montierten Radiator nicht verwenden kann. Nun bleibt die alte Pumpe drinn und es kommt ein Neuer AGB her . Da der alte zu groß ist und mich daran Hindert unten einen 280mm 30mm Radiator zu verbauen.


----------



## Xyrian (21. Oktober 2020)

Hab meine alten Entwürfe herausgesucht, wie gesagt sollte das mal ein Wasserkühler für ein 780i Sli werden.
Ich hab noch ein paar Reste graues PLA gefunden, und werde das einfach mal ausprobieren. PLA wird nach dem Reflowprozess angeblich sehr hart, wir werden sehen.  Wenn ich welches auftreiben kann, mach ich  den unteren Teil des  Kühlers aus Kupfer und teste es am tatsächlichen Mainboard, wenn nicht, dann drucke ich beides aus Plastik und stelle einen Versuchsaufbau zusammen, um auszuprobieren ab welcher Wassertemperatur es versagt. Je nachdem wann ich dazu komme wiederhole ich das noch mit PETG und ABS.

Außerdem will ich testen, wieviel Hebelkräfte die Anschlussgewinde aushalten, sowohl vor als auch nach dem Backen.

(Mal sehen ob das überhaupt klappt, dieses 3D-Modell ist eigentlich zum Fräsen gedacht gewesen.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (21. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht für alle Interessant die ein ähnliches Problem wie ich haben es gibt nun neue Halte Klammern die es erlauben den AGB ein wenig nach oben und nach unten zu verschieben.
*Alphacool 120/140mm Halterung für Alphacool Eisbecher - 2 Stück*


----------



## Xyrian (22. Oktober 2020)

Also, der Druck von diesem Teil hat ganze 2 Stunden gedauert, und die Maße sind einigermaßen präzise (+/- 0,1mm). Als Rapid Prototyping ist der 3D-Druck eben einsame Spitze. 
Ich hab die Löcher für die Anschlüsse als 11,8mm Löcher gedruckt und dann das G1/4" Gewinde von Hand geschnitten, das flutscht wie Fleischwurst auf der Butterstulle.
Die Anschlüsse sitzen im PLA deutlich besser als ich dachte, und man muss beachten dass ich zu knapp gemessen  künstlerische Freiheit bei der Materialstärke walten gelassen hab, da geht sicher noch ein zusätzlicher Millimeter.
Wenn man die Typhoon-Fittings festknallt bis Wasser raus kommt, biegt sich eher das beigelegte Werkzeug dafür, als das Plastik. Sehr beeindruckend. Man beachte auch die leichte Kaltverformung oben an den Anschlüssen... 
Das abgebildete Teil war eher als Engineering Sample™ gedacht, als für den tatsächlichen Einsatz, aber ich muss sagen, ich denke, ich teste das damit mal. Muss nur noch passende Schrauben und Muttern auftun, dann schraube ich mal ein Stück Plexi unten dran, mal sehen ob ich es dicht kriege. Die passende Dichtung hab ich aus TPU mit Shorehärte D58 auch schon gedruckt, das ging besser als gedacht.
Wie heiß wird Wasser in einem Kreislauf? PLA hat eine Glasübergangstemperatur ("Ab wo es halt weich wird") von ca. 55° oder so, und ab da fängt es dann halt ganz sachte das Fließen an (es biegt sich ein bisschen unter Dauerlast). Das kann Probleme machen.
Wenn die Uni wieder los geht, frage ich mal meinen Professor für Materialkunde, was der von der Sache hält, aber im Moment sind noch Semesterferien, da heißt es dann nur wieder "Wie kommen Sie hier rein" und "Bitte gehen Sie, es ist zwei Uhr morgens und Ihr Geschrei macht meinen Kindern Angst" oder so...


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Oktober 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Typhoon-Fittings


*Monsoon


----------



## Xyrian (22. Oktober 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> *Monsoon


Ich bin schon froh, dass ich mir die zwei Os gemerkt hab. Irgendwo muss man Abstriche machen, das bleibt nicht aus


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2020)

Wie warm das Wasser wird, kommt auf die Abwärme der Hardware, die Radiatorfläche, die Lüfter(-drehzahl), das Gehäuse, die Raumluft,....an. 55°C sind aber schon sehr hoch und mit einer halbwegs ausladenden Wakü (also mehr als 2 360er) wird man solche Temperaturen nie erreichen, wenn man den PC nicht in einer Sauna aufstellt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja, Wassertemperatur und Kühlertemperatur sind ja auch nochmal zwei paar Schuhe. Direkt am CPU Kühler würde ich 50°C jetzt nicht ganz ausschließen (von Torstens Beispiel mit Pumpenstillstand Mal ganz abgesehen).
Aber ansich ein sehr interessanter Versuch den ich weiter verfolgen werde.

Bei mir ist derweil heute das im September bestellte Paket von An-fi Tec in der Packstation angekommen. Vielleicht wird das ja doch noch was mit der Mainboardkühlung.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Oktober 2020)

Deswegen mit ABS Drucken. Der hat eine Höhere Schmelztemperatur oder gleich Glasfaser Kunststoffe.
ABS wird weich ab ca 110 grad. Das sollte selbst am CPU Kühler selten Anliegen.


----------



## Xyrian (22. Oktober 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Deswegen mit ABS Drucken. Der hat eine Höhere Schmelztemperatur oder gleich Glasfaser Kunststoffe.
> ABS wird weich ab ca 110 grad. Das sollte selbst am CPU Kühler selten Anliegen.


Bei ABS kämpft mein 310x310 mm Hotbed damit die nötigen 90°C zu erreichen, und dann hält der Mist nicht gescheit und warpt an den Ecken. Das ist wirklich frickelig, gerade bei Massivteilen.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Oktober 2020)

Oh ja ABS ist relativ schwer zu drucken besonders wenn man kein (Spezielles) Druckbed hat , gerade mit warping habe ich auch etwas Problem aber mit den Richtigen Einstellungen geht es dann fast ohne warping  .


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist derweil heute das im September bestellte Paket von An-fi Tec in der Packstation angekommen. Vielleicht wird das ja doch noch was mit der Mainboardkühlung.


Gut zu hören, dass der Laden noch lebt. Ich hätte mich schon fast damit abgefunden, dass mein Board nie eigene Kühler erhalten wird, auch wenn Anfitec wohl ne ganze Weile brauchen wird, bis sie wieder frische Boards vermessen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2020)

Wäre nicht LE noch ne Anlaufstelle oder macht der Kollege nix mehr? Da konnte man doch auch immer was hinsenden zum vermessen: Klick


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2020)

Marc ist weiterhin aktiv, hat erst vor kurzem einen 5700XT-Kühler und einen ziemlich hübschen Gigabyte-X570-ITX-Monoblock vorgestellt. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie lange die Wartezeiten sind – LE-Lösungen für weniger als ein Jahr alte Produkte habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Kann natürlich auch an den spezifischen Kundennachfragen liegen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab Anfitec lieber als die Acrylschleuder, außerdem sind ja keine Fullcoverblöcke angedacht, sondern nur ein Set für Vrm, Chipsatz und Zusatzchips.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2020)

Da könne beide Firmen beides umsetzen, wenn man sowieso individuell anfragt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand von euch den Filter von Aquacomputer:




__





						Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende, G1/4
					

Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende, G1/4: Dieses Filterelement von Aqua Computer hat das entscheidende Plus an Funktionalität gegenüber herkömmlichen einfachen Filtern: Zwei integrierte Absperrhähne ermöglichen eine problemlose Reinigung des Filters, ohne dass dazu das...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



im Einsatz?

Würde den gerne liegend montieren, also Plexiglas nach oben.  spricht was dagegen??


----------



## Tekkla (22. Oktober 2020)

Gemessen am begrenzten Nutzen war mir das zu viel, was das an Durchfluss bei drauf ging.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja, Durchfluß liegt aktuell bei 58-62l/h je nach Wassertemp. Habe einen "Einschraubfilter" verbaut. Klar, ohne Filter hab ich bei gleicher Pumpendrehzahl mehr Durchfluß... aber ich sehe keinen signifikanten Unterschied bei den Temp. wenn ich die Drehzahl der Pumpe und somit den Durschfluß verändere.. (klar Drehzahl 0 -> Durchfluss 0 -> Kernschmelze; wenn es im Rahmen bleibt... 35 l/h ...120l/h sehe ich keine Unterschiede)

Bei den Bastelsessions zwischendurch habe ich aber immer wieder mal kleinste Brösel von irgendwas im Filter... Trotz Durchspülorgie beim Zusammenbau.

Schlimmer noch:
Aktuell bildet sich eine Art klare "Haut" oben im AGB... Der Kreislauf, hat aber nie etwas anderes gesehen als dest. Wasser. Das Kupfer der Radiatoren sollte auch ausreichend biozid sein, dass ich Algen mal ausschließen möchte... 

Daher mein Gedankengang den Filter zu verwenden und dann mal etwas einfacher als bisher den Filter zu kontrollieren....


----------



## Tekkla (22. Oktober 2020)

Der Filter filtert nicht besser oder schlechter als dein aktueller. Der von AC hat mMn nur 2 besondere Features: Man kann ihn 1.) reinigen ohne den Loop teilweise oder ganz trocken legen zu müssen und 2.) durch eine LED beleuchten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Oktober 2020)

Genau, darum gehts!
Filter reinigen ohne den Loop zu zerpflücken!
Die Frage war lediglich ob es Gründe für oder gegen eine liegende Montage gibt, die mir so jetzt nicht in den Sinn kommen.?


----------



## Verminaard (22. Oktober 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> 2.) durch eine LED beleuchten.


Und schon hast du einen ungleich hoeheren Mehrwert.
Am besten ne RGB LED einbauen und dann kann man Zusatzfeatures einschalten.
blau = kaeltere Kuehlfluessigkeit = bessere Temperaturen
rot = mehr  Durchfluß
gruen = Oekomodus, weniger Stromverbrauch

Mehr hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## maexi (22. Oktober 2020)

Weiß = Hochzeit


----------



## Tekkla (22. Oktober 2020)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und schon hast du einen ungleich hoeheren Mehrwert.
> Am besten ne RGB LED einbauen und dann kann man Zusatzfeatures einschalten.


Du magst darüber scherzen, doch mit einer LED darin erkennt man weitaus besser ob und wie weit der Filter einer Reinigung bedarf.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die Frage war lediglich ob es Gründe für oder gegen eine liegende Montage gibt, die mir so jetzt nicht in den Sinn kommen.?


Wird das Teil nicht kratzen. Wenn, was immer in deinem Loop schwimmt, dort sichtbar hängen bleiben soll, dann die Flußrichtung beachten.

Habe dir mal zwecks Fotos meinen zerlegt. Vllt haste ja was davon.


----------



## maexi (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte auch etwas Langeweile und habe mal etwas am dicken Gehäuse gebastelt. Die Bilder zeigen was gemacht wurde.   Von links so war es bisher, mitte  Dichtigkeitsprobe, rechts fertig alles dicht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Oktober 2020)

@Tekkla ja, hab das Moped ja selbst hier liegen... Aber , ok sorry, meine Frage war zu unspezifisch...  Hätte ja sein können, das jemand das Dingen auch hat, aber aus Gründen die ich gerade nicht erkenne es ratsam wäre ihn anders zu montieren. Wäre mir ärgerlich gewesen, weil der Dremel beim nächsten Basteln dazu kreisen muss...


----------



## Verminaard (22. Oktober 2020)

OldN3rd, wie rum liegend meinst du?
Das Schauglas nach oben hin? Ich kann mich wage an solche Einbaupositionen erinnern.

Und nach bisschen suchen...




__





						aqua computer's new mounted filter
					

Pretty nifty, but restrictive. I like how it can mounted to the case.    http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2288    http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/34015.jpg    http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/34015_5.jpg



					www.xtremesystems.org
				








__





						The AquaComputer Water Filter model 34018
					

The AquaComputer Water Filter model 34018    by Dark Mantis    This is a very nicely designed and manufactured product as with most of AquaComputer's     range and is made in Germany of Delrin, Stainless Steel and Plexiglas. The size overall     of this filter unit without fittings is 84 x 67 x...



					www.xtremesystems.org
				




Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Tekkla (22. Oktober 2020)

Viking30k hat den auch liegend montiert.






						Viking30ks kleine oder große Höllenmaschine ^^ Erfolgreich abgeschlossen
					

20.07.19 lese ich da. Ab März 2018 oder -19 hat Noctua die Produktion umgestellt, deine sollten also auf jeden Fall ok sein.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Oktober 2020)

Jupp danke euch.... Sorry bin etwas durch den Wind aktuell..... Auf die Idee mit dem Suchen hätte ich ja noch selbst kommen können... 😒


----------



## Verminaard (22. Oktober 2020)

Gibt schlimmeres!
Wenigstens keine der Fragen die gefuehlt unendlich oft gestellt werden 
Und vielleicht liest dieses Thema wer und kann sich mal dran erinnern wenn er/sie es selbst braucht oder wieder so eine Frage auftaucht.


----------



## maexi (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin da mal in meine Bilderkiste gesprungen und habe ein altes Bild gefunden. Eigentlich kannste den einbauen wie Du willst. Ich hatte schon alle Möglichkeiten durch, auch diese wie man sieht. Der Filter ist gut und schafft einiges raus. Was den Durchfluss betrifft, kann ich nix zu sagen, 2 X D5 auf 40% bringen 96 l/h, deshalb bei mir peng. Ich betone, 2 D5 sind nicht nötig.


----------



## TheAbyss (23. Oktober 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch etwas Langeweile und habe mal etwas am dicken Gehäuse gebastelt. Die Bilder zeigen was gemacht wurde.   Von links so war es bisher, mitte  Dichtigkeitsprobe, rechts fertig alles dicht.



Zuerst einmal, krasse Optik, gefällt mir irgendwie, aber was man da noch mit ner sauberen Innenverkleidung erreichen könnte!!! Inhaltliche Frage, warum der Absperrhahn oben rechts im System?


----------



## maexi (23. Oktober 2020)

eigentlich ist der Absperrhahn nur fürs basteln gedacht, so trenne ich den AGB von den Radis wenn mal wieder was gebaut wird. Es wäre auch möglich das System zu zerlegen ohne das ich Kühlmittel ablassen muss, bis auf die Rohre  die rein oder raus führen.
Jo, nachdem ich das Enthoo-Gehäuse geplündert habe und die Batterie-Abdeckung in den Händen hatte, hatte ich ähnliche Gedanken. In dem View91 ist soviel Platz unten, da hätte man locker Platz für eine durchgehende Verkleidung


----------



## Xyrian (24. Oktober 2020)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: PLA ist zu weich. Ich hab das Teststück auf die Heizung gelegt, und allein das reicht schon um das Teil krumm zu drücken. Die Haltekräfte von den Anschlüssen würden wohl auf Dauer dazu führen, dass sich die Gewinde aus dem Plastik ziehen. Disclaimer: Das Teil war noch nicht gebacken, vielleicht ändert das was, dafür muss ich aber erst neues PLA auftreiben.
Also hab ich den Drucker in einen beheizten Raum gestellt und die Heizung auf 11 gedreht, da hat es jetzt kuschelige 30°. Mit 85° auf der Druckoberfläche klappt ABS vielleicht. Wir werden sehen.

Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein Teil herstellen, was zumindest als Deko auf meinem alten Mainboard was taugt, also hab ich diesmal den großen Kühler in der Mache. Der hat auch interne Kanäle, wo Flüssigkeit durchläuft, also ist das für die allgemeine Demonstration der Fertigungsmethode sogar noch besser geeignet.
Dazu kommt, dass ich den Standardkühler vom 780i abgenommen habe, und der hat Heatpipes zur Southbridge, also wird mein passiv verbundenes Teil wohl nicht reichen. Der neue Entwurf kühlt alle drei Chips aktiv.
Schaun' mer mal...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ursmii (24. Oktober 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Das Teil war noch nicht gebacken,


ich habe keine erfahrung mit 3Ddruckern, bin aber letzthin über dieses beeindruckende YT video gestolpert, wo PETG, woraus ja auch die hardtubes bestehen, gebacken wird.

_Remelting 3D printed thermoplastics (the salt method)_


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2020)

@ursmii Link vergessen 
So, Mobo-Wakü ist verbaut. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch nach Jahren Mal wieder das Aquaduct durchgespült. Auf jeden Fall gehen alle Notfunktionen noch: heißes Wasser am Eingang, Pumpe schafft die ganze Luft nicht -> Piept wild drauf los.
Der dest. Wasser Vorrat ist jetzt auch erstmal leer.


----------



## ursmii (24. Oktober 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @ursmii Link vergessen


ist doch unter YT


----------



## DOcean (24. Oktober 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> ich habe keine erfahrung mit 3Ddruckern, bin aber letzthin über dieses beeindruckende YT video gestolpert, wo PETG, woraus ja auch die hardtubes bestehen, gebacken wird.
> 
> _Remelting 3D printed thermoplastics (the salt method)_


Hardtubes sind doch aus PET? oder nicht?!

dann PETG != PET

und auch da kann man durch div. Zuschläge einiges erreichen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Oktober 2020)

Hardtubes sind idR aus Glas, Metall, Acryl oder PETG. PET wäre mir neu.


----------



## Xyrian (27. Oktober 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> ich habe keine erfahrung mit 3Ddruckern, bin aber letzthin über dieses beeindruckende YT video gestolpert, wo PETG, woraus ja auch die hardtubes bestehen, gebacken wird.
> 
> _Remelting 3D printed thermoplastics (the salt method)_


Jau, genau diese Methode ist der Auslöser für mein aktuelles Projekt gewesen. Ich hab halt gerade kein PETG mehr da, und mein Plastikdealer macht sich irgendwie grade einen faulen, statt auf meine Anfragen zu reagieren. Deshalb mache ich mal erste Gehversuche mit den Filamentresten, die ich noch da hab, allgemein was die Festigkeit, Passform und Druckbarkeit meiner Entwürfe angeht. Die Metallteile muss ich ja auch erstmal zurechtfeilen. 
Ich hab übrigens ein bisschen 3mm Messing im Keller gefunden, das werd ich verwenden. Ich weiß dass Kupfer eine doppelt so hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat, aber Kupfer muss ich erst bestellen, und für einen Prototypen reicht das olle Messing doch genauso. 
Vielleicht hab ich bis heute Abend was am Start. 
ABS macht mir weiterhin Probleme, aber ich denke der letzte Versuch ist einigermaßen brauchbar. Optisch zwar absolut vermurkst, aber die Oberflächen sind flach genug, denke ich.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2020)

Habe auch Acryl verwendet und auch PETG  getestet, bin am ende bei Acryl geblieben.


----------



## Xyrian (29. Oktober 2020)

Hmm... Also, kleiner Zwischenbericht, wieder ohne Bilder, weil, naja, es gibt nix zu sehen.
Gedruckt in 100% Infill und aus ABS ist das Material wohl auch ohne Reflow dicht genug, zumindest bei den verhältnismäßig kleinen Drücken die wir in der Wasserkühlung haben.
Aktuelles Problem bei mir ist, dass die Oberflächen nicht glatt genug sind, und ich es noch nicht geschafft habe, die Metallteile mit O-Ringen praktikabel abzudichten.
Ich versuche jetzt mal , ob es was bringt die Teile mit Aceton zu glätten. Erneut: ABS macht da Probleme, irgendwie sind die Oberflächen deutlich rauer als ich das von PLA und PETG kenne. Naja, aber immerhin kann mans mit Aceton lösen, das ginge bei den anderen beiden Materialien nicht.

DEUTLICH einfacher wärs natürlich, wenn man statt den FDM-Prozess das SLA-Verfahren mit UV-gehärtetem Kunstharz anwenden würde. Leider hab ich bis jetzt bloß FDM-Drucker.


----------



## ursmii (29. Oktober 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Aktuelles Problem bei mir ist, dass die Oberflächen nicht glatt genug sind, und ich es noch nicht geschafft habe, die Metallteile mit O-Ringen praktikabel abzudichten.


versuch doch mal 1-2 lagen teflon-band. vielleicht wird es so dicht


----------



## Xyrian (30. Oktober 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> versuch doch mal 1-2 lagen teflon-band. vielleicht wird es so dicht


Am Gewinde, meinst du? Das würde sicher funktionieren, aber die Undichtigkeit kommt von der Stelle, wo der untere Teil mit dem Oberteil verbunden ist. Ich experimentiere gerade mit Alternativen zu den normalen O-Ringen. Wenn ich ein sinnvolles Ergebnis habe, mache ich mal einen ausführlichen Post dazu


----------



## RtZk (1. November 2020)

Hat jemand eine Idee wieso ich meine Pumpe bei 100% quasi überhaupt nicht höre, sie aber deutlich hörbar wird, sobald ich sie etwas drossele?


----------



## Wurstpaket (1. November 2020)

Resonanz vielleicht? Was für eine Pumpe ist es denn?


----------



## RtZk (1. November 2020)

Es ist eine WCP D5-PWM. 
​


----------



## econaut (5. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade in einer seit 2016 bestehenden WaKü die D5 Pumpe getauscht, sie vibriert auch, zieht aber kein Wasser.

Woran kann das liegen?

Radiator ist ein Mora. Hier ein Bild zur Orientierung.

Danke euch schon mal für Tipps!


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

Ziehen wird sie sowieso keins, die kann nur schieben. Was macht sie denn genau bzw. was ist das Fehlerbild? Gar keine Pumpleistung? Störendes, ungewöhnliches Ruckeln?


----------



## econaut (5. November 2020)

Normalerweise sollte sie den AGB "leer ziehen", dann kippe ich jedesmal Kühlflüssigkeit nach, sie zieht ihn wieder leer, und das solange bis der AGB gefüllt bleibt.

Tatsächlich bewegt sich gar kein Wasser, wie es scheint. Die Pumpe vibriert aber leicht, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass sie läuft.

Eine Idee ist, dass ich sie evtl. zu fest geschraubt habe. Aber habe eigentlich versucht, dass nicht zu tun.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2020)

Die muss wohl ausgebaut und eigens geprüft werden. Kann sein, dass du sie nur zu fest geschraubt hast, kann auch sein, dass du wirklich Pech hattest und eine riesige Luftblase quasi die ganze Pumpenleistung frisst. 
Kann aber auch sein, dass die Pumpe defekt ist. Ohne sie auszubauen und zu prüfen kommst du nicht weit.
Was auch möglich wäre ist, dass du im Deckel eine Schraube vergessen hast und die Pumpe das ganze Wasser direkt wieder in den Agb pumpt, das hat es auch schon mal gegeben, war aber deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. November 2020)

Im übrigem ist deine Grafikkarte auch nicht ganz richtig angeschlossen. Ein Mora würde ich immer so verbauen das der Rechner mit einem Umbau auch ohne den Mora befüllt werden kann, dann hat es die Pumpe leichter. Mit Schnellkupplungen wäre der Mora ehe dann vorbefüllt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2020)

Eine dumme Blase in einem abgeschlossenen Kreislauf kann schon so einiges blockieren. Als ich mein Aquaduct durchgespült habe musste ich beim neu befüllen auch trotz Leerlauf Betrieb die Schraube zur Befüllung/Entlüftung wieder öffnen damit das Wasser überhaupt angefangen hat sich zu bewegen.


----------



## DOcean (6. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im übrigem ist deine Grafikkarte auch nicht ganz richtig angeschlossen.


Was ist da denn nicht ganz richtig?

Einfach mal kräftig die Pumpe schütteln kann auch Wunder wirken


----------



## IICARUS (6. November 2020)

Wenn ich den Schlauch von CPU-Kühler folge, der oben am Auslass zur Pumpe geht, dann geht der Schlauch der Pumpe zum Auslass der Grafikkarte und nicht zum Einlass.

Normalerweise sollte so das Kühlwasser durchlaufen, bei ihm ist es genau andersherum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2020)

Ist zwar richtig, aber nicht so kritisch. Da hat man allenfalls leichte Einbußen beim Durchfluss und leichte Änderungen bei den Einzelkomponenten auf der Grafikkarte, aber nichts, was den Durchfluss wirklich deutlich beeinflusst oder gar  komplett stoppt.


----------



## IICARUS (6. November 2020)

Kritisch nicht, aber man kann ja dennoch darauf hinweisen. Denn wenn ich was verbaue möchte ich möglichst alles richtig verbauen um das Optimum raus bekommen. Ein Hersteller verweist in der Einbauanleitung normalerweise auch mit darauf. In dem Kühler ist auch eine Düsenplatte (Jetplate) mit verbaut worin das Wasser dann andersherum durchläuft. Dadurch wird die Funktion und nutzen solch einer Düsenplatte nicht mehr optimal genutzt. Sinn ist ja dass das Wasser sich unterhalb der Düsenplatte durch die Finnen sich hindurch drücken muss um die Wärme besser auf dem Kühler abführen zu können. Diese Jetplates gibt es sogar manchmal als extra Zubehör in unterschiedliche Größen zu kaufen.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2020)

Die nötigen Turbulenzen gibt es trotzdem, lediglich der Durchflusswiderstand steigt etwas an. Bei dem Aufbau muss man es entweder so verschlauchen oder als Ausgang den oberen Port nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (6. November 2020)

Das ist mir schon klar, ich hätte den oberen als Ausgang genommen. Weil ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht habe das wenn beide Anschlüsse nach unten geht und eine Pumpe mit niedriger Drehzahl läuft sich mit der Zeit auch Luft im Kühler ansammelt. Denn die Luft entweicht von sich aus nicht gerne nach unten weg und erst mit hoher Drehzahl liegt genug Druck an um die Luft trotzdem nach unten hin raus zu bekommen. Früher hatte ich auch beide Anschlüsse nach unten abgehend verbaut und ich musste von Zeit zu Zeit immer die Pumpe auf volle Drehzahl setzen um die Luft wieder raus zu bekommen. Später habe ich aber den Auslass nach oben gesetzt und die Luft ist dann immer von sich aus aus dem Kühler gelangt.

Natürlich macht ein wenig Luft darin nichts aus, so das es eher meinerseits nur Kopfsache war. 
Ist auch in diesem Fall in meinem Fall Kopfsache alles möglichst immer in richtiger Richtung zu verbauen.


----------



## Xyrian (6. November 2020)

Ich mal wieder, nachdem ich mit ABS und all seinen Tücken geradewegs auf ein Aneurysma zugesteuert bin, hab ich jetzt gut 500 Gramm Fehldrucke an die lokalen Entsorgungsbetriebe übergeben und beschlossen, nicht mehr zurück sondern nur noch nach vorne zu schauen. 
Ich konnte endlich ein Kilo naturfarbenes (durchsichtiges) PETG auftreiben, und witzigerweise hat direkt der erste Versuch geklappt. 
Im direkten Vergleich zu den ABS-Teilen ist das PETG deutlich elastischer, aber ebenfalls sehr, sehr stabil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schick, hm? Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Optik. Weiß hätts jetzt nicht unbedingt sein müssen, aber ich lege Wert darauf, keine Zusatzstoffe wie Farbstoffe oder so in meinem PETG zu haben, wenn möglich.

Naja, jetzt kommt der Haken: Durch das FDM-Verfahren der aufeinander geklebten Linien bildet das Zeug halt sowas wie ein sehr feines Netz, und da Wasser sehr flüssig ist, drückt es das tropfenweise durch Mikrospalten zwischen den Schichten durch, sogar mit so einer popeligen kleinen Zimmerbrunnenpumpe. Könnte man vielleicht durch dünnere/mehr Schichten oder mehr Material an den entsprechenden Stellen verringern, aber der Kühler darf halt bauartbedingt an der Stelle nicht höher sein, und die Kanäle sind innen so schon echt eng, da kann ich unmöglich weniger machen. 
Wenn ihr euch den rechten Teil genauer anseht, könnt ihr die gekreuzten Schichten sehen. Das sind an der Stelle vier Schichten übereinander, das reicht aber scheinbar nicht.
Tja, was nun? 
Ich hatte das mit dem backen in Salz mal mit normalem Küchensalz getestet, aber mit mäßigem Erfolg. Die Körnchen sind zu grob, und die Oberfläche wird dann viel zu rauh, das taugt nix. 
Also muss ich jetzt mal so etwa ein Kilo Salz zu Pulver mahlen, und dann mal sehen ob ich das gebacken kriege (haha)

Das wär erstmal alles. Ich sammel weiterhin meine Erfahrungen, und wenn ich was produziert hab, das was taugt, veröffentliche ich meine gesammelten Werke.

Küsschen aufs Nüsschen,
Xyrian


----------



## econaut (6. November 2020)

Danke für die vielen  und kompetenten Antworten, ich wusste schon, weshalb ich hier frage und nicht woanders 


Der MoRa ist mit Schnellkupplungen versehen, direkt außerhalb vom Case. Grund war aber nur, falls ich die Sachen mal transportieren muss, was z.B. beim Umzug sehr praktisch war.  Wann wäre das Trennen denn beim Befüllen auch sinnvoll? Das habe ich noch nicht verstanden.
Das die Graka falsch angeschlossen ist, wusste ich gar nicht bzw. kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, dass ich das wg. des Aufbaus bewusst so gemacht habe damals. Wenn eine neue Graka reinkommt, werde ich versuchen, das zu korrigieren. Danke für den Hinweis!
Zum Pumpenproblem:

Schraube drin vergessen kann ich ausschließen
sie hat bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme "gekreischt" und auch mal gekreischt, als ich sie geschwenkt habe. Werde sie noch mal schwenken und schütteln und beobachten.
wenn ich sie wieder ausbaue:
woran erkenne ich konkret , dass die Schrauben zu fest sind oder korrekt?
wie vermeide das Problem mit der Luftblase?


----------



## DOcean (6. November 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Küsschen aufs Nüsschen,
> Xyrian


hmm ist ja doof das das nicht hält aber war ja schon einen Vermutung das das nicht hält...

Eine Vase aus PLA war bei mir dicht, aber halt nicht druckdicht vermute ich (auch wenn es nicht viel Druck ist)

Villeicht druck ich mal eine Röhre aus PETG und vorne und hinten eine Verschraubung rein, sollte als Drucktest auch reichen....

Gefühlt sind deine Linien gröber als meine bei PETG (siehe Anhang) meins ist ein Ender 3 Pro


----------



## Xyrian (6. November 2020)

Ich druck so große Teile in Entwurfqualität (0,28 mm Schichten, mit der 0,5 mm Düse). Vielleicht probiere ich mal 0,2mm und mehr Extrusion... Aber die Oberflächenqualität ist gerade so schön eingestellt


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2020)

econaut schrieb:


> sie hat bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme "gekreischt" und auch mal gekreischt, als ich sie geschwenkt habe. Werde sie noch mal schwenken und schütteln und beobachten.


Hört sich nach Luft an.


econaut schrieb:


> woran erkenne ich konkret , dass die Schrauben zu fest sind oder korrekt?


Handfest anziehen. Was mit 2 Fingern geht, reicht.


econaut schrieb:


> wie vermeide das Problem mit der Luftblase?


Das ist mehr oder weniger Zufall. 

Wenn du sie ausbaust, kannst du sie ja mal auf mechanische Probleme beim Pumpenrad überprüfen und ob sie sich von Hand etwas drehen lässt. Ganz vorsichtig kannst du sie auch für einen kleinen Moment anlaufen lassen, um zu prüfen, ob sich auch wirklich läuft. Das sollte aber nur etwa eine Sekunde sein, da das Lager wirklich nicht trocken laufen sollte. Für einen ganz kurzen Moment ist das ok, vor allem, wenn die Pumpe noch nicht voll beschleunigt hat, aber nicht lange.


----------



## econaut (7. November 2020)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: Gerade den PC zum ersten Mal seit Donnerstagabend eingeschaltet und schwupp, die Pumpe zieht sofort die Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem AGB, also genau das, was ich seit dem Pumpentausch die ganze Zeit erwarte.
Das verstehe, wer will.


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2020)

Wenn du den Rechner ruhig stehen lässt, dann sammelt sich die Luft, die ggf den Fluß blockiert, an einer nicht so kritischen Stelle.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. November 2020)

War wohl wirklich nur ne ungünstige Luftblase in der Pumpe. Da hat sich die Luft in der Zwischenzeit bewegt und es ist genug Wasser im Schaufelrad, dass Druck aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Dudelll (7. November 2020)

Leider keinen 5900x bekommen, aber konnte das Mainboard und den Kühler nicht hier rumliegen lassen heute, deswegen hat mein oller 3600er jetzt einen neuen Unterbau und neuen Kühler bekommen 

Kann mich den positiven Tests zu dem TechN Block bisher nur anschließen, Montage geht super einfach, und tatsächlich einige Grad Kühler als mit meinem altem Xp3, kann natürlich auch an neuer Wlp liegen und daran das der Kühler jetzt noch komplett sauber ist


----------



## Sinusspass (7. November 2020)

Der XP3 war echt schon ein altes Eisen, der ist schon lange gar nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Dudelll (8. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der XP3 war echt schon ein altes Eisen, der ist schon lange gar nicht mehr so gut.


Ja des stimmt natürlich, hat aber über Jahre vollkommen zufriedenstellend funktioniert, für den Preis den ich dafür gezahlt hab gab's echt wenig zu meckern. 
Nur die Montage bei dem Teil war echt ein Krampf weil die Schrauben und Federn von alphacool sehr schlecht verarbeitet waren, aber irgendwo muss man ja Abstriche machen ^^


----------



## shark75 (8. November 2020)

Ich würde mir gerne das Thermaltake Distro Case 350P holen und meinen Mora anschließen. Wie bekomme ich das optisch so hin, dass es noch gut ausschaut?

Das Case sieht es so vor: Distro in GPU - GPU in CPU - CPU in Radiator - Radiator in Distro

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es zum Beispiel, die Anschlüsse hinter der vertikal eingebauten Grafikkarte zu platzieren (sollte ja genügend Platz sein) - dann  vom MoRa in die GPU - GPU in CPU - CPU in Distro Eingang Radiator - Distro Ausgang GPU in Richtung Slot/MoRa. Einen Frontradiator bräuchte ich ja nicht. Natürlich könnte man hier noch einen 360 verbauen - ich müsste dann von der CPU in den Radiator und dann in den Eingang der Distro und dann wie vorher beschrieben - Ausgang GPU in Richtung Slot/MoRa. Alternative wäre irgendwie oben übers Gehäuse und dann hinten runter/rum an den MoRa.

Hier Beispiele von YT bzgl. der Verbindungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An meinem MoRa ist eine D5 Next samt AGB montiert - gibt es Probleme, wenn zwei AGBs und D5 Pumpen im Kreislauf sind? Natürlich könnte ich die D5 Next plus AGB aus dem Kreislauf nehmen und somit wäre die D5 und der große AGB vom 350P aktiv. Oder einfach die D5 Next nutzen und die D5 am Case gar nicht mit Strom versorgen. Das Wasser sollte ja trotzdem fliessen - mit etwas mehr Widerstand.


----------



## econaut (8. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Schlauch von CPU-Kühler folge, der oben am Auslass zur Pumpe geht, dann geht der Schlauch der Pumpe zum Auslass der Grafikkarte und nicht zum Einlass.
> 
> Normalerweise sollte so das Kühlwasser durchlaufen, bei ihm ist es genau andersherum.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte noch mal meinen auf "fehlerhaft" angeschlossenen Graka-Kühler eingehen. In der Installationsanleitung meines Blocks steht explizit:



> You can use any opening as an inlet/outlet port.



Quelle: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830567.pdf

Was denn nun?


----------



## Sinusspass (8. November 2020)

Lass es einfach so, passt schon. Es gibt zwar paar kleine Unterschiede, die sind aber bauartbedingt normal und so ziemlich zu vernachlässigen. Wenn selbst der Hersteller schreibt, dass es egal ist, dann ist es das praktisch auch.


----------



## CoLuxe (8. November 2020)

shark75 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne das Thermaltake Distro Case 350P holen und meinen Mora anschließen. Wie bekomme ich das optisch so hin, dass es noch gut ausschaut?
> 
> Das Case sieht es so vor: Distro in GPU - GPU in CPU - CPU in Radiator - Radiator in Distro
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre es zum Beispiel, die Anschlüsse hinter der vertikal eingebauten Grafikkarte zu platzieren (sollte ja genügend Platz sein) - dann  vom MoRa in die GPU - GPU in CPU - CPU in Distro Eingang Radiator - Distro Ausgang GPU in Richtung Slot/MoRa. Einen Frontradiator bräuchte ich ja nicht. Natürlich könnte man hier noch einen 360 verbauen - ich müsste dann von der CPU in den Radiator und dann in den Eingang der Distro und dann wie vorher beschrieben - Ausgang GPU in Richtung Slot/MoRa.


Kann ich nur empfehlen, allein schon weil du dann eine einfache Slotblenden-Durchführung (die auch als Zugentlastung dient) verwenden kannst. Gibt's von Aquacomputer und Watercool.
Zudem kannst du dann "hässliche" Bauteile wie den DFM von Aquacomputer hinter die GPU platzieren, falls du vor hast einen zu verbauen.


----------



## econaut (8. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Lass es einfach so, passt schon. Es gibt zwar paar kleine Unterschiede, die sind aber bauartbedingt normal und so ziemlich zu vernachlässigen. Wenn selbst der Hersteller schreibt, dass es egal ist, dann ist es das praktisch auch.


Alles klar, damit kann ich leben. Ich glaube euch auch, dass es einen Unterschied macht - der aber eben zu vernachlässigen ist, zumindest für mich und anscheinend auch EKWB 

Eine Frage noch, da ich dazu bisher nichts gefunden habe:

Geben die angepassten cuplex kryos NEXT AM4/3000/5000 für Ryzen tatsächliche bessere Temperaturen als die normalen ohne den versetzten Kühler?


----------



## Sinusspass (8. November 2020)

Bisschen bessere schon, das ist aber laut Aquacomputer 1,5K je 100W Abwärme zum normalen Kühler. Ob das die (für meine Augen) hässliche Optik mit dem verschobenen Kühler wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## econaut (8. November 2020)

Habe gerade auch doch ein paar Sachen dazu gefunden, das lässt schon auf mehrere Grad Celsius Unterschied hoffen:

letzter Post: https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasse...xt-am4-ryzen-3000-halterung-richtig-montiert/

Ähnlich:









						Ryzen 3000 unter Wasser: Bessere Ergebnisse durch Kühlrahmen von "der8auer"
					

Roman „der8auer“ Hartung hat einen Kühlrahmen entwickelt, mit dem man Ryzen-3000-Prozessoren besser mit einer Wasserkühlung bei Temperatur halten soll.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ich muss eh beim geplanten Umstieg auf AMD 20 Euro für das Montageset für meinen Heatkiller IV ausgeben, da kann ich dann auch gleich auf einen cuplex cryos wechseln, gerne auch versetzt, die Optik stört mich nicht. Apropos: Dann kann ich auch gleich meine Be Quiet Lüfter im Case gegen Noctua tauschen


----------



## Sinusspass (8. November 2020)

Ich speichere mir solche Posts nicht als Lesezeichen (sollte ich vielleicht mal  ), aber die Aussage von AC war, dass es für ihren Kühler nur etwa 1,5K/100W ausmacht. Andere Hersteller guter Wassekühler haben ähnliche Ergebnisse, so war der Vorteil für Watercool und Anfitec (wobei deren Kühler bereits ab Werk als optimiert betrachtet werden kann) so gering, dass ein verschobener Einlass quasi nichts bringt. Igor hat das auch mal mit einem Alphacool XPX nachgemessen und da hat es auch kaum was gebracht.
Bei anständigem Durchfluss von 60 l/h und aufwärts ist es herstellerübergreifend nicht viel.

Größere Unterschiede können sich bei AiOs aufzeigen, die über eine sehr kleine Kühlstruktur und schlechten Durchfluss verfügen. In Verbindung mit starkem OC und somit hoher Leistungsaufnahme lassen sich dann auch 7K ausgraben, wenn man will, nur ist das in der Praxis mehr Marketing-Humbug als wirklicher Vorteil.


----------



## econaut (8. November 2020)

Hab's gefunden 





__





						Wird es WaKü-Kühler für die neue Ryzen-3000-Serie und einen Chipsatz-Kühler für den X570 geben? - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de


----------



## Sinusspass (8. November 2020)

Ja, da unten stehts.


----------



## IICARUS (9. November 2020)

econaut schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch mal meinen auf "fehlerhaft" angeschlossenen Graka-Kühler eingehen. In der Installationsanleitung meines Blocks steht explizit:


Trotzdem ist es so wie ich es geschrieben habe, da die Flussrichtung durch die Jetplate etwas aus macht. Im Prinzip kannst auch am CPU-Kühler obwohl Ein- und Auslässe gekennzeichnet sind diese andersherum anschließen und trotzdem würde deine Komponente noch ausreichende gekühlt werden.  Es geht daher nur darum wenn man es 100% richtig machen möchte und hierbei die max. beste Kühlleistung erzielen möchte. Das EK das sogar als Egal bezeichnet wundert mich jetzt schon etwas. Du kannst das ganze natürlich so verbaut lassen wie du es möchtest, aber wenn ich sehe das es normal andersherum angeschlossen wird werde ich halt darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2020)

Ich glaube eher da hat jemand bei der, ja noch garnicht so alten, Umstellung auf Düse vergessen den Satz zu streichen.


----------



## econaut (9. November 2020)

Jetzt will ich es ganz genau wissen 

Bei dem EKWB Kühler für die 2080 Ti steht auch, dass es egal ist.

Ich habe das jetzt mal zum Anlass genommen, direkt bei EKWB nachzufragen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Wie gesagt: Ich zweifele nicht an eurer Einschätzung. Möchte nur wissen, was EKWB dazu sagt. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass sie es über mindestens (?) zwei Generationen in der Installationsanleitung verpennen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. November 2020)

Moin,

hier gibts ja diverse Leute die Hardtubes (schon mal) verbaut haben. Habt ihr auch schon mal Borosilikatglasrohre (die es bei AT gibt) benutzt?


----------



## Nathenhale (10. November 2020)

Ja, aber man kann sie nicht selber biegen. Man muss also mit Vorgebogen stücken arbeiten oder Winkeladapter nehmen.
Das kürzen habe ich mit meinem Drehmel und einem Diamant schneideplatt gemacht. Optisch etwas klarer als Acryl oder gar PETG . Finde aber das die Nachteile die Vorteile überschatten würde also immer Acryl nehmen. Außer das Einsatzgebiet verbietet Kunststoffe.


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. November 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Außer das Einsatzgebiet verbietet Kunststoffe.


Nö, denke ich erlaube mir das in meinem PC 


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ja, aber man kann sie nicht selber biegen


Das ist mir klar, Glas mag das bei niedrigen Temperaturen ja nicht unbedingt 
Aber wenn du meinst die Nachteile überwiegen, dann bleib ich bei Acryl/PETG. Spar ich mir schon den Aufwand des Trennens (und die 10€ für die Diamanttrennschreibe  )


----------



## Verminaard (10. November 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier gibts ja diverse Leute die Hardtubes (schon mal) verbaut haben. Habt ihr auch schon mal Borosilikatglasrohre (die es bei AT gibt) benutzt?


Ja. Und ich werde es immer wieder verwenden.
Scheiss auf die individuellen Boegen die man mit Acryl machen kann.
Glas war soweit ich es beansprucht habe kratzfest.
Ja ich habe einige Winkel benutzen muessen, find ich jetzt nicht weiter schlimm.
Die vorgebogenen Rohre habe ich mir bei AT bestellt, die geraden Rohre woanders, weil ungleich guenstiger.

/edit: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/mora-vs-kuehlung-im-gehaeuse.592750/post-10520424









						[Sammelthread] - WaKü-Fotos
					

Okay, was ist das bitte für ein Case? Ich muss das haben. Ich muss einfach. :fresse:  https://www.caseking.de/lian-li-pc-o11wxc-midi-tower-schwarz-window-geli-769.html  Gibt es auch nochmal 100€ teuer in der ROG Version.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Sinusspass (10. November 2020)

Kannst du den Shop mal posten? Würde mich schon reizen, vor allem, da ich für den nächsten Umbau eigentlich keine Biegungen plane....
Hattest du da irgendwelche Probleme mit Sprüngen und Brüchen wie der 8auer bei seinem Projekt?


----------



## Verminaard (10. November 2020)

Uff das muss ich raussuchen. War Ende 2017 wo ich das gebaut hatte.
Dann war ich bissi raus aus den ganzen Themen.
Was genau meinst du mit Bruechen und so Zeugs? Was hatn der Bauer gemacht? Kannst du das mal verlinken bitte?
Ich schau mal ob ich den Shop noch finde.

/edit:
@Sinuspass hab etwas gefunden. Hoffe es hilft dir weiter: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/custom-wakü-quatschthread.802786/post-25876816


----------



## Sinusspass (10. November 2020)

Das war das Video gewesen. Im nächsten Teil hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass es an einer Wölbung aufgrund thermischer Behandlung lag. Die Dinger werden ja vom Hersteller an den Ende angeschmolzen, um die Kante abzurunden, der 8auer hat das auch so gemacht und die sind eben gebrochen.
Daher auch die Frage, ob das bei dir ähnlich war. Welches Werkzeug hast du dann eigentlich zur Bearbeitung genutzt?


----------



## Verminaard (10. November 2020)

Ich muss mir das Video in Ruhe anschauen.
Ich habe einen Dremel mit einer Diamantscheibe verwendet.
Im Badezimmer unter einem ganz feinen Wasserstrahl aus dem Wasserhahn wegen dem Glasstaub.
Schutzbrille und Maske aufgesetzt (ja ich war der Zeit voraus!). Keine Ahnung ob ueberzogen oder notwendig. Ich hatte nicht so wirklich Lust auf feinen Glasstaub.
Bisschen Fingerspitzengefuehl und keine große Eile. Den Dremel in einer Hand gehalten und mit der anderen Hand an der Scheibe das Rohr mit ganz ganz  leichtem Druck an der Scheibe gedreht bis es durch war.
Danach die Schnittkante mit dem Dremel leicht abgeschliffen damit nichts scharf war.
Zum Schluss wenn ich mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden war, das Rohr ausgespuelt und einen kleinen Schwamm an einem dickeren Faden angebunden durchs Rohr gezogen.
War jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft und machbar.
Ich hatte vorher noch nie Glas irgendwie bearbeitet.

/edit
omg das von Roman angeschaut.
Ich hab die Vorgeschichte nicht geschaut, aber der sollte doch wissen, dass Glas son Wulst macht. Sieht man bei den AT Rohren genau. Dass so etwas nicht gut in einen Fitting reingeht ist auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar.
Ich hatte auch die Alphacoolfittinge verwendet, weil verfuegbar und nicht ganz so haesslich (abgesehen davon habe ich AT hier in Reichweite).
Wenn der Hardwareprofi die Glasrorhe da einfach in einen stramm sitzenden Fitting reinwuergt... naja.

Nochmal: ich hatte absolut null Probleme damit, weil ich jedes Rohr geschnitten habe, nicht mit einem Glasschneider sondern langsam mit einem Dremel. Und jede Schnittkante entgratet/entschaerft habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. November 2020)

Sehr gut, ich hätte es auch alles mit dem Dremel gemacht. Meine Anschlüsse sind auch etwas stramm, aber ich glaube, ich probiere es mal aus.
So fähig ist der Landwirt bei Wasserkühlungen gar nicht, kommt mir zumindest immer öfter so vor.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. November 2020)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon einer von euch die C-Ware (ja noch schlechter als B ) der Alphacool Radiatoren bei Aquatuning unter die Lupe genommen? Wenn da wirklich nur ein paar mehr Finnen verbogen sind und vllt Kratzer in der Pulverbeschichtung, ist der Preis von nicht mal 16€ für z.B. den 280er ST30 einfach der Kracher. Oder hättet ihr zu starke Bedenken, wie das Innenleben aussehen könnte?



Ich zitiere mich an dieser Stelle selbst einmal, da meine "Testbrigade" heute bei mir eingetroffen ist. Bestellt wurden meinerseits für mein Projekt fünf NexXxos ST30 280mm Radiatoren mit dem Label "C-Ware". Beworben mit verbogenen Finnen, Lackschäden und fehlenden Logos - dicht sind sie aber.

Das Paket kam - wie von AT gewohnt - sehr gut gepackt bei mir an, auch wenn eine Packungsgröße kleiner schöner gewesen wäre. Über 60% des Kartons waren einfach nur mit Füllmaterial vollgepackt.

Die Verpackungen machten einen sehr guten Eindruck, praktisch neu und nur das "C-Ware" hinter dem Namen auf dem Etikett am Boden hat da was verraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator 1: leichte Dellen in den Finnen (<10 Stk.), ein paar umgebogen und ohne Lack:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator 2: noch weniger beschädigte Finnen, mehr Lack auf den Finnen, ca. 2cm der Finnen nicht am Kanal angelötet, viel Flüssigkeit noch im Radiator:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator 3: optisch am schlimmsten mitgenommen, sehr viele Finnen verbogen (mind. 10% der Gesamtfläche), ansonsten optisch sehr gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator 4: auf den ersten Blick nur ein kleiner Knacks, jedoch tiefe Baschädigung auch am Kanal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator 5: tiefer eingedrückte Finnen, ein Lackplatzer am Kanal, aber dicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Insgesamt ist zu sagen:
Sämtliche Radiatoren haben die Beschädigungen nur auf der Oberseite (mit den G1/4 Ports), die Unterseite ist komplett i.O. Sämtliche Gewinde haben Lackabplatzer. Jeder Radiator hat mehr oder weniger Reste vom Lötfett auf der Oberfläche oder im Radiator selbst (sie stinken wie frisch aus der Fabrik). Ich vermute, dass es sich um Artikel handelt, die bei der Produktion fielen oder von den Mitarbeitern/Maschinen beim Verarbeiten beschädigt wurden. Radiator 4 werde ich zurücksenden, denn dicht ist der keinesfalls, da reicht schon ein einfacher "Puste-Test".

Alles in allem bin ich aber doch sehr zufrieden, Nummer 4 außen vorgelassen, lassen sich alle Wärmetauscher ohne Probleme nutzen. Man muss nur Zeit und Geld in die Reinigung stecken (Cilit-Methode) und je nach Grad der Beschädigung und Wunsch der Optik, mit einer Pinzette die Finnen gerade biegen. Ich hatte schon A-Ware, die schlimmer aussah (schlimm genug eigentlich).

Für die 5 Radiatoren habe ich jetzt 77,95€ bezahlt, neue A-Ware kostet pro Stück über 63€.

Über das Wochenende setze ich mich dann mit Reinigungsmittel und Pinzette ins Bad und begradige etwas die Makel


----------



## Sinusspass (11. November 2020)

Also grob zusammengefasst die übliche ALC-Qualität.  Zumindest wenn man im Luxx fragt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. November 2020)

Ich hab schon schlechtere Muster zu Tests geschickt bekommen als #2.  (von wem sag ich an der Stelle mal nicht)

@Xyrian: Ehe du ein Kilo Salz zermörserst, würde ich einfach nach entsprechend fein gemahlenen Alternativen suchen. Je nach Temperaturbereich Puderzucker, Gips,... (es sollte einigermaßen wasserlöslich und in der Handhabung nicht zu gefährlich sein)

Allerdings würde ich nicht auf ein perfektes Ergebnis wetten. Wenn du nicht nur ein paar Lücken zwischen Schichten, sondern in der gesamten Struktur zu viel Luft hast, dann reicht einfaches anschmelzen nicht. Da muss mehr Material rein oder das vorhandene muss verdichtet werden. Mit dem Einschluss in irgend ein Schüttgut stellst du im Prinzip nur eine Einmal-Gussform mit den Maßen des Druckobjektes her und schmilzt das Material dessen darin ein. Aber wenn es zuwenig Material ist, füllt es die Form nicht vollständig.


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2020)

man könnte noch versuchen mit 100% infill zu drucken wenn nicht schon geschehen...

oder die Teile einmal von innen mit einem Klarlack drüber gehen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also grob zusammengefasst die übliche ALC-Qualität.  Zumindest wenn man im Luxx fragt.



Ich habe mir so ne Zeile in meiner Ausführung gespart  Es gibt ja auch gute Sachen da, aber die Varianz in der Qualitätssicherung ist teilweise echt erschreckend.

Bei mir werden die Radis (semi)-passiv laufen, deswegen stören die verbogenen Sachen da null, bissl gerade rücken und es passt schon. Wer auf Optik oder wirklich gute Qualität achten möchte, kauft eh woanders. Soviel theoretische Radi-Fläche für so wenig Geld ist halt einfach ne Hausnummer und nen kleiner Geheimtipp.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. November 2020)

Ich melde mich nach gefühlter Ewigkeit auch mal wieder hier 
Nachdem CP2077 nun wohl wirklich im Dezember released wird, und ich schon in Genshin ne Turbine neben mir stehen habe, sah ich mich gezwungen jetzt (wirklich wirklich) nen Wasserblock für die 5700XT Ref zu besorgen. Die neuen 6000er sind zwar sehr vielversprechend, aber für bisschen LoL/Apex usw. was ich am meisten spiele, brauche ich das doch nicht. Die Vernunft hat gewonnen (vorerst)

Durch Zufall habe ich auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen einen Barrow Block für die Karte gefunden. In OVP, nie ausgepackt, 50€
Das ganze kurz auf Bildern bestätigen lassen, und dann über PayPal Friends bezahlt.
Ich hoffe, ich wurde nicht gescammed, und das Dingen kommt bei mir an 

Falls jemand Barrow nicht kennt: Ich selbst hatte zwar noch nie ein Barrow Produkt, aber nach Berichten sind die Teile auf dem Niveau von Bitspower. Ich freue mich mal wieder zu basteln, finally ist meine Radiator-Fläche dann nicht mehr so overkill


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. November 2020)

Ich dachte hier in dem Unterforum ist es ungeschriebenes Gesetz, Radiator-Fläche nicht mit Overkill in Verbindung zu bringen?!


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2020)

Trifft das auch auf 8 560er zu?
Ich würde das eigentlich angemessen nennen.


----------



## Nathenhale (12. November 2020)

Für nen  Ryzen 3600 Uv wird das glaube ich reichen und ne gt1030.


----------



## TheAbyss (12. November 2020)

Moin, nach einiger Abwesenheit hier, ein kleines Update meinerseits. Die Gehäuse Beleuchtung des v3000 läuft wie gehofft nun auch am farbwerk360, und die gpu, die ich länger nutzen möchte ist im Zulauf. Da ich nicht auf 4k wechseln möchte, und nen ordentlichen 144hz 1440p ips Monitor besitze, der leider nur gsync kann, ist es eine 3070 geworden, ref pcb inno3d ultra x4. Hat jemand schon Tests zu den alphacool blocks der 3000er Serie gesehen? Die haben bereits jetzt nen kompatiblen Block lieferbar. Auch wenn ich erst im Frühjahr wieder ran will, suche ich schon mal nen Block für Dat Schätzchen. Ja ist ein speicherkrüppel, aber für mich wirds reichen


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Für nen  Ryzen 3600 Uv wird das glaube ich reichen und ne gt1030.


Da verbrauchen die Pumpen und Lüfter mehr als die Hardware.
Leider habe ich im Hinterkopf schon Bedarf nach mehr Fläche, meine Hardware schafft 1kW im Gaming.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> über PayPal Friends bezahlt.
> Ich hoffe, ich wurde nicht gescammed,


Für solche Gelegenheiten bietet es sich an die 2%(oder wo auch immer es gerade liegt) für "echtes" PayPal draufzulegen  .


----------



## Nathenhale (12. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für solche Gelegenheiten bietet es sich an die 2%(oder wo auch immer es gerade liegt) für "echtes" PayPal draufzulegen  .


Der Schwabe in mir sagt: "Nein"


----------



## Wurstpaket (12. November 2020)

bei 50€ kann man das schon riskieren. Ich verkaufe auch nur über FF, so riskierst du nicht als VK gescamt zu werden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. November 2020)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier in dem Unterforum ist es ungeschriebenes Gesetz, Radiator-Fläche nicht mit Overkill in Verbindung zu bringen?!


Jaja, schon klar   Aber 1x280, 1x360 und 1x480 für nen Stock 3600? 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Für solche Gelegenheiten bietet es sich an die 2%(oder wo auch immer es gerade liegt) für "echtes" PayPal draufzulegen  .





Wurstpaket schrieb:


> bei 50€ kann man das schon riskieren. Ich verkaufe auch nur über FF, so riskierst du nicht als VK gescamt zu werden.


Eben jenes. Als Verkäufer würde ich mich auch nicht auf "normales" PayPal einlassen.
Aber der wirds schon schicken


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2020)

Die Fläche ist doch ganz ok, ich würde das angemessen nennen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Fläche ist doch ganz ok, ich würde das angemessen nennen.


Aber doch nicht für ne 65W CPU?
Mit der Graka okay, aber so?


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2020)

Das Wasser wird kaum wärmer als Raumtemperatur, also ist sie angemessen. Wenn das Wasser mehr als 10K über Raum liegt, ist es zu wenig. Ganz einfach.   
In der Praxis folgen wohl eher weniger Leute dieser Sichtweise, aber an sich ist es der Idealzustand. Overkill hat man dann, wenn man mehr Hardware rein stopfen kann und sich trotzdem nicht wirklich was an der Wassertemp tut, und da ist hier noch keiner.


----------



## Wurstpaket (12. November 2020)

genug kann nie genügen


----------



## TheAbyss (12. November 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht für ne 65W CPU?
> Mit der Graka okay, aber so?


Ich hab nur nen 420er für den 3600xt..ok,der kann auch 95w... Ich steh auf downzining.. 😂


----------



## Verminaard (12. November 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nen 420er für den 3600xt..ok,der kann auch 95w... Ich steh auf downzining.. 😂


Hubraum sollte man nicht durch Turbos ersetzen.
Nur ergaenzen


----------



## TheAbyss (12. November 2020)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hubraum sollte man nicht durch Turbos ersetzen.
> Nur ergaenzen


Frag mal Darpa zu dem Thema. Aber ja, volle Zustimmung. Mal gucken wann einer mal ne rtx Karte bekommt, um nen Vergleich der blocks zu machen. Bis Frühjahr gibt es hoffentlich auch von WC und ac blocks für die ref 3070.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. November 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jaja, schon klar   Aber 1x280, 1x360 und 1x480 für nen Stock 3600?


Wenn mein Projekt fertig ist, werden es bei mir 8x280 + 1x560er für die Hardware aus meiner Signatur (zugegeben mehr als nen 3600er).


----------



## Xyrian (13. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich nicht auf ein perfektes Ergebnis wetten. Wenn du nicht nur ein paar Lücken zwischen Schichten, sondern in der gesamten Struktur zu viel Luft hast, dann reicht einfaches anschmelzen nicht. Da muss mehr Material rein oder das vorhandene muss verdichtet werden. Mit dem Einschluss in irgend ein Schüttgut stellst du im Prinzip nur eine Einmal-Gussform mit den Maßen des Druckobjektes her und schmilzt das Material dessen darin ein. Aber wenn es zuwenig Material ist, füllt es die Form nicht vollständig.


Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht... Ich plane, speziell für den Zweck des Nachschmelzens einen neuen Kühler zu drucken, der oben ein paar aufgesetzte Zylinder hat, damit genug Material nachlaufen kann. Das muss aber noch warten, da ich...


DOcean schrieb:


> man könnte noch versuchen mit 100% infill zu drucken wenn nicht schon geschehen...
> 
> oder die Teile einmal von innen mit einem Klarlack drüber gehen...


... genau dies getan habe.  100% Infill hatte ich sowieso schon,  und ich habe den Kühler im Laufe der Woche mit ein paar Schichten Sprühlack überzogen. Ersten Versuchen zufolge scheint das zu halten. Ich habe wieder meine Zimmerbrunnenpumpe angeschlossen, damit läuft das gute Stück gerade vor sich hin, bis jetzt scheints dicht zu bleiben.
Im Moment habe ich leider unfassbar viel zu tun, daher geht es nur langsam voran. Nächste Woche versuche ich mal, ob der Kühler mit einer Aquastream auch noch dicht hält. Wenn das klappt, überlege ich mir was, wie ich den thermischen Aspekt testen kann.


----------



## shark75 (14. November 2020)

Ich würde gerne einen Radiator verbauen, welcher seit ca. einen halben Jahr nicht mehr benutzt wurde. Würdet Ihr diesen wieder komplett reinigen, also Cillit Bang grün+rot, oder einfach mit heißem und destillierten Wasser durchspülen? Als Kühlflüssigkeit nutzte ich klares DP Ultra.


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2020)

shark75 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne einen Radiator verbauen, welcher seit ca. einen halben Jahr nicht mehr benutzt wurde. Würdet Ihr diesen wieder komplett reinigen, also Cillit Bang grün+rot, oder einfach mit heißem und destillierten Wasser durchspülen? Als Kühlflüssigkeit nutzte ich klares DP Ultra.


Wenn der schon benutzt wurde würde ich einfach heißes Wasser und spüli nehmen. Härteres Zeug macht mMn nur Sinn wenn man sicher gehen will das kein öl etc aus der Fertigung mehr drin ist.


----------



## shark75 (14. November 2020)

Vielen Dank - einfach einen Schuß Spült in den Radiator, voll laufen lassen, kurz schütteln und dann  mit heißem Wasser durchspülen? Final dann mit destillierten Wasser noch einmal durchspülen?


----------



## Dudelll (14. November 2020)

Ja genau, evtl ein paar Minuten rumliegen und einweichen lassen. Mit destilliertem Wasser nachspülen ist sicherer, muss man aber nicht unbedingt machen. Zumindest hat ich da nie Probleme mit, allerdings hat unser Wasser auch einen sehr geringen kalk Gehalt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2020)

Spüle würde ich weglassen, wenn vorher nichts drinne war, das jetzt nicht auch wieder in den Kreislauf soll (Farbe? Wasserzusatz gewechselt?). Eigentlich ist dann sogar nachspülen kaum nötig und Spüli muss man seinerseits wieder rausholen. #faulheitsiegt


----------



## Vision-Modding (16. November 2020)

Hat jemand ein 3D Modell(STL) von Standfüßen für den Watercool MO-RA3 360? Auf den üblichen Seiten hab ich nichts gefunden. Würde mir gerne welche drucken.


----------



## Verminaard (16. November 2020)

Gehts dir um die Kosten oder ums selbst machen?


----------



## Shooot3r (17. November 2020)

Moin, hat einer von euch ein evolv x und braucht die riserkabel Halterung nicht mehr? Würde sie gerne käuflich erwerben. Habe man ein Bild angehängt welches Teil ich genau meine. Mfg


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht für ne 65W CPU?


Die vom Hersteller angegeben TDP und am ende tatsächlich erreichte Leistungsaufnahme sind immer zwei paar Schuhe. Laut Intel hat mein 9900K auch nur ein TDP von nur 95 Watt...


----------



## Sinusspass (17. November 2020)

Powerlimits braucht doch kein Mensch. Soll das Teil Verbrauch wie sonst was haben, wenn es dafür Leistung bringt.


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die vom Hersteller angegeben TDP und am ende tatsächlich erreichte Leistungsaufnahme sind immer zwei paar Schuhe. Laut Intel hat mein 9900K auch nur ein TDP von nur 95 Watt...


Die du/der Hersteller deines Mainboards aber aktiv ignorierst. Zen2 konnte man mit den letzten AGESA tatsächlich nur noch mit komplett manueller Steuerung von Spannung und Co. über die TDP bringen. Simples anheben der Limits wird schlicht ignoriert.


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2020)

Ja aber nur solange kein Precision Boost Overdrive (PBO) genutzt wird.


----------



## SHADOW2k4 (17. November 2020)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Moin, nach einiger Abwesenheit hier, ein kleines Update meinerseits. Die Gehäuse Beleuchtung des v3000 läuft wie gehofft nun auch am farbwerk360, und die gpu, die ich länger nutzen möchte ist im Zulauf. Da ich nicht auf 4k wechseln möchte, und nen ordentlichen 144hz 1440p ips Monitor besitze, der leider nur gsync kann, ist es eine 3070 geworden, ref pcb inno3d ultra x4. Hat jemand schon Tests zu den alphacool blocks der 3000er Serie gesehen? Die haben bereits jetzt nen kompatiblen Block lieferbar. Auch wenn ich erst im Frühjahr wieder ran will, suche ich schon mal nen Block für Dat Schätzchen. Ja ist ein speicherkrüppel, aber für mich wirds reichen


Ich hab genau die Kombination. Was willst du wissen? Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kombination!
Meine Wassertemperatur ist unter Last sicherlich nicht die beste, aber noch im Rahmen und dafür schön leise (der 8700k @ 5Ghz ohne AVX Offset erzeugt auch gut Abwärme).

Furmark 30min ca. 53°C, Wassertemp. 38,5°C
Furmark + 3D Mark ca. 55°C, Wassertemp. 42°C
Battlefield 5, CoD MW @ WQHD Max-Settings ca. 47-50°C, Wassertemp. 38-40°, 1995Mhz Boost permanent (Powerlimit auf 240W, sonst keine Übertaktung).

Dafür das die Lüfter (Corsair QL) zwar geil aussehen, aber nicht die Leistungsfähigsten sind und mit nur 40% laufen ist das Ergebnis der Hammer! Die Temperaturen der GraKa können sich sehen lassen...und am allerbesten: Keinerlei Spulenfiepen (FPS Cap bei 142Hz).


----------



## Vision-Modding (17. November 2020)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Gehts dir um die Kosten oder ums selbst machen?


Weder noch. Hatte den mora vorher am Schreibtisch fest geschraubt, bauen jetzt aber um. Wollte nicht für 1 Monat stehende Nutzung, extra was ordern was zu mir gekarrt wird und nachher in der Ecke liegt. Liegt zwar auch nach dem Druck rum aber hey zumindest würde nix für die Tonne im Internet bestellt. War ne fixe Idee, hab mir aus ner Dachlatte einen "Fuß" gesägt


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. November 2020)

So, Karte ist verbaut. Läuft auch alles *Puuh* 
Sind die Temps so okay?
Timespy ganzes System komplett Stock:


			https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15352659
		




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (19. November 2020)

SHADOW2k4 schrieb:


> Ich hab genau die Kombination. Was willst du wissen? Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kombination!
> Meine Wassertemperatur ist unter Last sicherlich nicht die beste, aber noch im Rahmen und dafür schön leise (der 8700k @ 5Ghz ohne AVX Offset erzeugt auch gut Abwärme).
> 
> Furmark 30min ca. 53°C, Wassertemp. 38,5°C
> ...


Hi, wir hatten glaube ich schon über FB Kontakt. Die Wassertemperatur wäre mir etwas zu hoch, aber wenn man sich nur das Delta ansieht, sind die Werte absolut ok. Die Karte läuft seit Dienstag unter Luft bei mir, Unter Luft relativ laut, aber der Chip selbst ist recht gut. Ich werde noch auf die WC/AC Alternativen warten (der Alphacool-Block ist auf jeden Fall aber eine Alternative, passt auch ins Gehäuse Konzept.). Ist der Block extern mit ARGB Controllern syncronisierbar?


----------



## SHADOW2k4 (19. November 2020)

Der Wasserkühlungsblock hängt bei mir direkt am Mainboard und lässt sich über Asus Aura steuern. Ich müsste mal gucken, ob ich ihn auch an meinem Corsair Commander Pro anschließen kann um ihn über iCUE zu steuern. Denke aber mal sollte klappen.


----------



## econaut (24. November 2020)

econaut schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich es ganz genau wissen
> 
> Bei dem EKWB Kühler für die 2080 Ti steht auch, dass es egal ist.
> 
> ...


Nach einigem Hin- und Herschreiben mit dem EKWB-Support bestätigen Sie wie erwartet eure Auffassung, sie haben dazu sogar ein hübsches Bild mit der korrekten Anleitung. Warum sie das aber nicht in den Manuals erwähnen, oder auch beide Möglichkeiten, darauf gehen sie leider nicht ein.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2020)

@econaut
Das ist überall so und da brauche ich noch nicht mal eine Einbauanleitung um es zu wissen oder gar irgendeine Aussage eines Support und selbst wenn Egal dabei stehen würde, würde ich *das richtige Egal* nehmen. 

Ganz davon abgesehen das andere Hersteller auch Jetplates oft verbauen und dort dann mit vermerkt wird was Ein- und Auslauf sein soll.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2020)

Hatten wir hier nicht schon mal das Thema B-Ware Radis? Also wenn alle so aussehen wie der den ich gerade bekomme habe bestelle ich nie mehr A-Ware



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## econaut (26. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> @econaut
> Das ist überall so und da brauche ich noch nicht mal eine Einbauanleitung um es zu wissen oder gar irgendeine Aussage eines Support und selbst wenn Egal dabei stehen würde, würde ich *das richtige Egal* nehmen.
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen das andere Hersteller auch Jetplates oft verbauen und dort dann mit vermerkt wird was Ein- und Auslauf sein soll.


Ich würde mir da halt einfach Transparenz wünschen: "Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: die eine ist theoretisch besser, in der Praxis macht es aber keinen relevanten Unterschied." 

So könnte man selbst entscheiden, ob man es perfekt oder pragmatisch handhaben möchte. 

Als ich meine WaKü aufgebaut habe, wusste ich das nicht und da ich auch eher zu der "Perfekt"-Fraktion gehöre, ärgert es mich schon, dass EKWB da nicht drauf hinweist, sondern ich es Jahre später zufällig hier im Forum erfahre.

Dafür übrigens noch mal mein ausgesprochenes Danke ^^


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2020)

EK ist leider in vielen Dingen immernoch zweite Klasse, auch wenn sie das bei der Preisgestaltung irgendwann vergessen haben.


----------



## econaut (26. November 2020)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu Schnellkupplungen:

Ich erinnere mich gelesen zu haben, dass beim Lösen kaum Kühlflussigkeit ausfließen sollte. Nur 1-2 Tropfen.

Bei mir ist das jedes Mal eine ordentliche Pfütze, wenn ich den Mora vom Gehäuse trenne. Boden, Kabel, Gehäuse, Hände, alles bekommt was ab. Nicht gefährlich, aber mindestens lästig.

Ist das vermeidbar? Mache ich was falsch? Sind Schnellkupplungen von Koolance.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier nicht schon mal das Thema B-Ware Radis? Also wenn alle so aussehen wie der den ich gerade bekomme habe bestelle ich nie mehr A-Ware



Genau meine Erfahrungen bisher. Man kann vllt mal Pech haben, aber zwischen B- und Neu-Ware hab ich bei Radis z.B. noch keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Meist nur, weil das Montagematerial oft fehlt.



econaut schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu Schnellkupplungen:
> 
> Ich erinnere mich gelesen zu haben, dass beim Lösen kaum Kühlflussigkeit ausfließen sollte. Nur 1-2 Tropfen.
> 
> ...



Welche Generation von Verschlüssen ist es denn? Schon etwas älter? Also die aktuellen tropfen wirklich nur noch, wenn überhaupt. Bei älteren Modellen waren kleine Pfützen schon nicht unüblich, zumindest bei denen, die ich mal gesehen habe.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2020)

Die HighFlow Dinger lecken halt auch tendenziell mehr als schmale Durchmesser. Ich war ja etwas billig drauf und benutze die Standard Phobia, also eigentlich Druckluft-Kupplungen. Die Lecken auch eher wenig wenn man nicht den Fehler macht sie beim Lösen zusammen zu drücken.


----------



## econaut (27. November 2020)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Welche Generation von Verschlüssen ist es denn? Schon etwas älter? Also die aktuellen tropfen wirklich nur noch, wenn überhaupt. Bei älteren Modellen waren kleine Pfützen schon nicht unüblich, zumindest bei denen, die ich mal gesehen habe.


Die WaKü habe ich im August 2016 aufgebaut. Ist das präzise genug? Sonst kann ich auch die Typenbezeichnung raussuchen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die HighFlow Dinger lecken halt auch tendenziell mehr als schmale Durchmesser. Ich war ja etwas billig drauf und benutze die Standard Phobia, also eigentlich Druckluft-Kupplungen. Die Lecken auch eher wenig wenn man nicht den Fehler macht sie beim Lösen zusammen zu drücken.


Was genau meinst du mit zusammendrücken? Ich frage mich auch, ob es einen Unterschied macht, es langsam und vorsichtig zu lösen, oder lieber schnell, aber dann habe ich Sorge, nicht kontrollieren zu können, wo es hinsuppt.

Mit langsam meine ich, den Verschluss länger zurückzuziehen, und mit schnell, ihn nur kurz "schnappen" zu lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2020)

Langsam heißt du verlängerst den Moment in dem der männliche Teil noch die "Klappe" im weiblichen Teil aufdrückt. Und genau dann suppt es. "Ohne Angst" flott auf machen ist im Endeffekt deutlich sauberer.


----------



## DARPA (27. November 2020)

Jap, am besten schnell aufmachen. Ich hab auch die Koolance QD3 und da kommt dann wirklich nur 1 Tropfen.

Ich empfehle auch die Schnellkupplungen regelmäßig zu öffnen, damit sie gangbar bleiben und beim öffnen richtig abdichten. Ich mach das so 1 - 2x im Jahr.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. November 2020)

econaut schrieb:


> Die WaKü habe ich im August 2016 aufgebaut. Ist das präzise genug? Sonst kann ich auch die Typenbezeichnung raussuchen.


Ne das passt schon 

Wie Olstyle und DARPA schon meinten, versuch einfach mal die Anschlüsse schnell zu öffnen (natürlich kontrolliert) und beobachte dann mal den Austritt. Ich meine, solange das Ventil dann auch schließt, wäre es mir sogar recht egal, ob da nun 1 oder 10 Tropfen herauskommen (solange es nicht schwankt oder mit jeder Öffnung mehr wird). Der Wartungshinweis ist auch gut - die Dichtungen nicht unnötig strapazieren, aber auch nicht eintrocknen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2020)

Bei meinen ist es auch so, schnell trennen oder zusammen stecken.
Am besten dann auch noch mit einem Zewa in der Hand. Es ist aber nicht viel was dabei raus kommen kann, daher ist es eher zu vernachlässigen. Die paar Tropfen kann man mit einem Zewa direkt auffangen oder direkt weg wischen. Macht der Wasserkühlung auch nichts aus wenn ein paar Tropfen dabei austreten.



econaut schrieb:


> Die WaKü habe ich im August 2016 aufgebaut. Ist das präzise genug? Sonst kann ich auch die Typenbezeichnung raussuchen.


Mit ALC ändert sich hier die Passgröße, so das die neuen nicht in die alten Anschlüsse passen, aber das Prizip oder die Technik dazu ist immer noch die selbe. Hatte mir welche letztens von den neuen Kupplungen welche nachgekauft und musste dann feststellen das diese nicht ineinander passen, da sie etwas unterschiedlich groß sind.

Habe diese hier verbaut:

Alt: Gibt es gar nicht  mehr zu kaufen, sind aber wie diese hier nur mit 3/8 Reduzierung (Adapter).








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Alphacools neue Schnellkupplungen mit dem Namen "Eiszapfen" sind der nächste Baustein in der "Eis"-Serie. Hohe Qualität und beeindruckende Eigenschaften machen jede Wasserkühlung wieder um ein Stück hochwertiger und praktischer! Eine...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Neu: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...hnellverschluss-kupplung-g1/4-ig-chrome?c=275



econaut schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit zusammendrücken? Ich frage mich auch, ob es einen Unterschied macht, es langsam und vorsichtig zu lösen, oder lieber schnell, aber dann habe ich Sorge, nicht kontrollieren zu können, wo es hinsuppt.


Das fängt nichts an zu spritzen, es kommen nur ein paar Tropfen raus die man kontrolliert mit etwas Übung direkt auffangen kann. 
Solch eine Verbindung wird auch nicht täglich getrennt.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir steht demnächst der Umzug in die Wohnung meiner Freundin an - jetzt muss das Büro entsprechend hübscher ausschauen bzw. werden die Möbel anders hingestellt. 

Momentan habe ich 2 externe Radiator, nämlich nen 360er und nen 240er Radiator (wollte mit denne ursprünglich was anderes anstellen) sowie 2x360 + 1x420 intern verbaut in einem Thermaltake Core X71 Tempered Glass Edition.

Jetzt ist die Frage, dass wenn ich jetzt den zweiten 360er Radiator in die Netzteilkammer verbaue, wie verbaue ich am besten die Lüfter?

Ich kann folgendes machen:

- Beide 360er Radi blasen raus, Lüfter auf dem Boden sind einsaugend und sorgen so für Frischluft.
- Beide 360er Radi saugen rein, Lüfter auf dem Boden blasen raus + 1 Lüfter am Ende der Kammer um so irgendwie noch Luft rauszubekommen
- Ich belasse es bei den 1 360er Radi und schau, dass ich vl die beiden externen Radiator irgendwie in ein regal hübsch "einbaue" mit irgendeinem Rahmen oder sonst wo verstecke. 

Man darf nicht den 420er Radiator in der Front vergessen, vom welchen auch etwas warme Abluft in die Netzteilkammer kommt. Jemand grob ne Meinung, was sich eher lohnen könnt? Oder soll ich einfach alle beide Varianten mal durchprobieren dann?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde es mal mit Möglichkeit 3 probieren, sonst sollten sich die beiden anderen Möglichkeiten vermutlich auch nicht so viel nehmen. Bei der 1 bekommen die Radiatoren etwas Abluft vom Frontradi, bei der 2 ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass die Radiatoren wieder etwas der zuvor unten ausgeblasenen Luft wieder einsaugen.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal mit Möglichkeit 3 probieren, sonst sollten sich die beiden anderen Möglichkeiten vermutlich auch nicht so viel nehmen. Bei der 1 bekommen die Radiatoren etwas Abluft vom Frontradi, bei der 2 ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass die Radiatoren wieder etwas der zuvor unten ausgeblasenen Luft wieder einsaugen.


Bei 2 hab ich vor allem sorge, dass sich die Luft auch zu sehr staut und der 2. Radiator 0 Effekt hat...

Gut, dann muss ich halt noch nen hübschen Kasten fürs Büro aussuchen und schauen wie ich die verstecke^^


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2020)

Die Radiatoren erzeugen genug Widerstand, um grob 30-50% des Luftdurchsatzes zu fressen. Die Gehäuselüfter haben jedoch quasi keinen, sodass es zumindest airflowtechnisch schon hinhaut.


----------



## Xyrian (1. Januar 2021)

Moin und willkommen im Jahr 2021!

Hat einer hier schon einen Wasserkühler auf seiner 3080/90? 
Wie sind so die Erfahrungen?

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen einen Heatkiller V vorbestellt, der sollte jetzt die nächsten paar Wochen geliefert werden. Ist mein erster GPU-Block, und im Anbetracht des kumulierten Kapitals  bin ich ein bisschen  nervös dass irgendwas schiefgeht...


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2021)

Umbauen ist wie wenn du eine Grafikkarte zum reinigen und austauschen der WLP  zerlegen tust. Im Grunde halte dich an die Umbauanleitung und dann sollte alles gut geht. Bedeutet nur an Positionen Pads setzen wo auch was vom Hersteller der Grafikkarte welche vorbestimmt sind. Original können vom Hersteller der Grafikkarte noch mehr Pads vorhanden sein.


----------



## Trollosaurus (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo und ein frohes neues. Zum airflow hätte ich auch eine Frage: ich habe in meinem Gehäuse zwei Radiatoren. Der erste strömt Luft von unten ins Gehäuse und der zweite strömt oben aus dem Gehäuse raus. Mit den Temperaturen im Kreislauf bin ich zunächst zufrieden aber innerhalb des Gehäuses heizen sich RAM und co schnell über 50 grad auf. 
Macht es mehr Sinn beide Radiatoren 
ins Gehäuse reinströmend zu verbauen?

@Xyrian: habe einen EK Block auf einer 3090 Zotac. Funktioniert super und war simpel zu montieren. Den Einkaufspreis einfach bei dem Umbau ausblenden


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2021)

Mit rein strömen bekommst ja mehr Wärme ins Gehäuse und es wird nicht mehr so viel abgeführt. Dadurch würde sich nur die Wassertemperatur verbessern. Aber 50°C sind vollkommen normal und auch unbedenklich. Würde daher nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Trollosaurus (1. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte das Gefühl dass der Luftstrom von unten nach oben nicht richtig funktioniert. Wenn der obere auch einströmt wären wenigstens die Wassertemperaturen am Board angekommen. Umbau zum ausprobieren ist leider aufwändig bei mir. Hab noch keinen Gehäuselüfter an der Hinterwand. Evtl könnte ich damit Luft herausbeförden wenn beide Radis einströmen?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2021)

Meine Radiatoren fördern auch beide rein und die Temperaturen im Gehäuse sind dennoch noch gut. Aber Chipsatz erreicht auch um die 50°C, genauso auch meine Spannungswandler haben mit Luftkühlung an die 50-56°C erreicht. In diesem Sinn sind solche Temperaturen noch normal und noch nicht mal so hoch. Die Temperaturen meiner Arbeitsspeicher werden mir aber nicht ausgegeben.

Bei mir wird nur hinten über dem Lüfter abgeführt und über die ganzen Luftlöcher was mein Gehäuse hinten auch noch hat.


----------



## Trollosaurus (1. Januar 2021)

Klingt gut. Danke. Werde das auch so umbauen. Wassertemperatur sollte von dem oberen dann ja zusätzlich profitieren


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Januar 2021)

Welches Gehäuse ist es denn und was ist da noch so alles drin? Zeig am besten mal ein Bild her. Pauschal alle einblasend als Allheilmittel zu deklarieren ist auch nicht ganz richtig, dass geht nur gut, wenn du die Luft auch wieder vernünftig aus dem Gehäuse bekommst. Grundsätzlich ist All-In für die Gehäuseinnentemperatur so ziemlich die schlechteste Lösung, aber wen interessiert die Gehäuseinnentemperatur, wenn CPU und GPU kühl laufen? Sofern dein eventuelles RAM-OC nicht instabil wird oder die Spannungswandler überhitzen, kann dir die Gehäuseinnentemperatur egal sein.


----------



## Trollosaurus (1. Januar 2021)

Ich nutze zur Zeit ein Lian Li O11 Midi mit 10900k und RTX 3090. Werde aber demnächst auf das xl Gehäuse umsteigen um die Grafikkarte drehen zu können.


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Januar 2021)

Dachte ich mir fast, dass es ein O11 ist. Das Problem tritt in dem Gehäuse oft auf.
Da ist es die denkbar schlechteste Idee, die Lüfter umzudrehen. Wo soll die Luft denn dann raus?
So ist der obere Radiator zwar halb nutzlos, aber wenigstens bekommst du ganz gut Luft durch die Radiatoren. Du hast bereits den besten Aufbau, der mit der Distroplate in dem Gehäuse möglich ist. Bei der Hardware wundern mich die Temperaturen kein bisschen, das ganze Gehäuse ist auf Show ausgelegt.


----------



## Trollosaurus (1. Januar 2021)

deswegen habe ich es hauptsächlich gekauft ehrlich gesagt wenns so gut läuft wie es das kann soll es am ende gut aussehen  stimmt schon. über 500W sind in dem kleinen Raum natürlich Overkill. Aber im XL habe ich ja noch die möglichkeit für einen Lüfter im Hinteren Blech sowie zwei hinter der Distro da diese nicht komplett abschließt. wahrscheinlich ist die Grafikkarte auch im Weg für besseren Luftstrom weshalb ich die noch gerne drehen möchte. Und natürlich zur show


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2021)

Bei dem Gehäuse würde ich auch raus fördern.
Bei mir kommt noch hinzu das ich ein Mora mit dran habe und meine interne Radiatoren daher gar nicht so viel warme Luft reinfördern.
Meine Wasserkühlung liegt unter Last nur um die 28-30°C.


----------



## SnaxeX (2. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren erzeugen genug Widerstand, um grob 30-50% des Luftdurchsatzes zu fressen. Die Gehäuselüfter haben jedoch quasi keinen, sodass es zumindest airflowtechnisch schon hinhaut.


Ich betreibe derzeit meinen Radiator unten aber halt auf Push+Pull Konfig. So wie stand jetzt der Schreibtisch ins Büro hingestellt werden soll bzw. der Rechner, kann ich aber anscheinend die Radiatoren doch draußen lassen. Werd noch einen kleinen Kasten bei Ikea/XXXLutz bestellen, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. 

Möchte die dann aber definitiv schöner verstecken als jetzt...^^


----------



## BlubberLord (2. Januar 2021)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Moin und willkommen im Jahr 2021!
> 
> Hat einer hier schon einen Wasserkühler auf seiner 3080/90?
> Wie sind so die Erfahrungen?
> ...


Habe gestern einen Corsair Hydro X auf meine 3090 Ventus geschnallt und bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte auch etwas Bammel weil ich das erste Mal CPU- und GPU-Kühler selbst gewechselt habe.
Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich ein Original-Pad übersehen, das vom  Wakü-Hersteller nicht vorgesehen war. Mit dem zusätzlichen Pad hatte ich Thermal Throttling weil die Hitze eben wohin gegangen ist wo sie nicht hin sollte. Also exakt nach Anleitung auch wenn es weniger Pads an Hotspots sind.
GPU ist aber schon mehr Fummelei als CPU, wenn Paste vom Heatspreader läuft fängt sich das in den ganzen SMD-Bauteilen - bei der CPU ist da einfach nur glatte Platine, ich hoffe das macht auf Dauer keine Probleme (Wärmeleitpaste ist ja nur prinzipiell nicht leitfähig)... Aber dafür hat der Corsair-Block Paste & Pads vorinstalliert, das macht es für Anfänger schonmal einfacher.
Jetzt läuft alles perfekt, hatte keine Lecks oder Luftblasen und warm bekomme ich die Karte auch nicht - und das bei himmlischer Ruhe 

Edit: Noch ein Bild gefällig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu mache ich bei Gelegenheit mal einen kleinen Review-Text mit vielen Bildern 
Edit 2: Hier mein kurzes Hands-on: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ries-auf-rtx-3090-ventus-3x-oc-bilder.597806/


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2021)

Das ist normal, die Kühler sind genau auf alles abgestimmt berechnet und hergestellt. Sitzt irgendwo das ein Pad der nicht hin soll kann es zu einem Abstand kommen. Grafikkarten haben oft auch Pads auf Spulen drauf, was mit einem Umbau normalerweise entfällt. Spulen müssen nicht gekühlt werden und oft soll solch ein Pad nur Druck auf die Spulen auswirken damit keine Resonanzschwingungen (Spulenfiepen) entstehen kann oder gemindert wird.


----------



## Xyrian (2. Januar 2021)

Der Corsairkühler schaut schon verflixt gut aus... Bin schon scharf auf meinen. Die XC3 ist zwar im Idle sehr leise, aber zum Zocken brauch ich jetzt definitiv Kopfhörer.


----------



## Dudelll (5. Januar 2021)

Grad mal einen Blick auf meinen Wasserblock geworfen, einer von euch eine Idee was da passiert sein könnte oO? Ist erst ~2 Monate alt, da sollte die Vernickelung sich ja nicht direkt in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben oder ?


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Januar 2021)

Die Schläuche oder die Flüssigkeit sehen auch nicht so lecker aus. Was ist da im Kreislauf sonst so drin, insbesondere Kühlmittel?


----------



## Dudelll (5. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Schläuche oder die Flüssigkeit sehen auch nicht so lecker aus. Was ist da im Kreislauf sonst so drin, insbesondere Kühlmittel?


Flüssigkeit ist nur dest. Wasser, hatte auch nie was anderes drin. Das Wasser selbst sieht im AGB auch komplett sauber aus. Die Schläuche sind auch sauber, ka warum die auf dem Foto so milchig aussehen, sind Tygon E3603.

Mein alter CPU Block den ich vorher drin hatte und der GPU Block sehen auch vollkommen normal aus. Deswegen wundert mich das so. Wenn das Irgendwie Dreck wäre sollte man das ja nicht nur auf dem Cpu Kühler sehen, oder?

Und Nickel sollte ja eigentlich nicht anlaufen oder ähnliches oO.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Januar 2021)

Das sieht auch nicht angelaufen aus, das sieht nach abgeblättert oder total korrodiert aus. Daher die Frage, was noch so alles im Kreislauf drin ist und was vorher alles drin war. Das hilft zwar jetzt nicht viel, aber eventuell in Zukunft. So würde ich dazu erstmal den Hersteller kontaktieren, das sollte bei TechN eigentlich nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Dudelll (5. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das sieht auch nicht angelaufen aus, das sieht nach abgeblättert oder total korrodiert aus. Daher die Frage, was noch so alles im Kreislauf drin ist und was vorher alles drin war. Das hilft zwar jetzt nicht viel, aber eventuell in Zukunft. So würde ich dazu erstmal den Hersteller kontaktieren, das sollte bei TechN eigentlich nicht vorkommen.



Ja hatte ich auch schon überlegt, wollt aber vorher nochmal fragen ob ich an irgendwas nicht gedacht hab.

Hab im Kreislauf nur nen Mora, nen EKWB Block für die Gpu und die Schläuche. Also alles Kupfer, und halt den Acryl AGB und die D5.

Ist zwar kein Korrosionsschutz in der Flüssigkeit drin, aber Nickel sollte ja eigentlich eh nicht rosten und erst recht nicht schon nach 2 Monaten.

Hm evtl. bau ich den morgen erstmal aus, schau mir das genauer an und wende mich dann mal an TechN direkt.

Edit : So jetzt grad ausgebaut und den Kühler wieder einigermaßen sauber bekommen. Sieht eigentlich gut aus, allerdings war an einer Ecke die vernickelung abgeplatzt und am o-ring klebten richtige stückchen dran. Denke das war das Zeug was dann den ganzen kühler bedeckt hat mit der Zeit.

Glaub zwar das man den so wieder benutzen kann, ich Pack aber erstmal den Boxed kühler drauf und frag bei Techn an ob das passieren kann, oder ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt hab.

Jetzt ist's grad ganz praktisch das ich noch keinen 5900er bekommen hab :p


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2021)

Mit einer schlechten Charge Vernickelung hatte schon so ziemlich jeder Hersteller zu kämpfen. Wäre also nicht soo ungewöhnlich.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Januar 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich auch schon überlegt, wollt aber vorher nochmal fragen ob ich an irgendwas nicht gedacht hab.
> 
> Hab im Kreislauf nur nen Mora, nen EKWB Block für die Gpu und die Schläuche. Also alles Kupfer, und halt den Acryl AGB und die D5.
> 
> ...



Sieht das "Zwischendurchbild" nur auf den Bildern so kupferfarben aus oder war da wirklich eine Kupferschicht, die du durch die Reinigung wieder entfernt hast? In letztrem Fall mal sorgfältig prüfen, ob der Kühlerboden oder Teile der Halterung irgendwo elektrischen Kontakt hatten. Möglicherweise ist die Vernickelung vollkommen okay, aber du hast versehentlich einen Kriechstrom auf den Kühler bekommen und dann das Nickel galvanisch verkupfert. Bei einer schadhaften Vernickelung hätte man dagegen nach der Reinigung einen Kupferkühler haben müssen, ganz ohne Nickel.


----------



## Dudelll (5. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sieht das "Zwischendurchbild" nur auf den Bildern so kupferfarben aus oder war da wirklich eine Kupferschicht, die du durch die Reinigung wieder entfernt hast? In letztrem Fall mal sorgfältig prüfen, ob der Kühlerboden oder Teile der Halterung irgendwo elektrischen Kontakt hatten. Möglicherweise ist die Vernickelung vollkommen okay, aber du hast versehentlich einen Kriechstrom auf den Kühler bekommen und dann das Nickel galvanisch verkupfert.


Der Kühlerboden sah ziemlich genau so aus wie auf dem Bild. Allerdings sah es nicht richtig kupferfarben aus, zumindest im direkten Vergleich mit dem GPU Kühler, sondern etwas bräunlicher.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In letztrem Fall mal sorgfältig prüfen, ob der Kühlerboden oder Teile der Halterung irgendwo elektrischen Kontakt hatten. Möglicherweise ist die Vernickelung vollkommen okay, aber du hast versehentlich einen Kriechstrom auf den Kühler bekommen und dann das Nickel galvanisch verkupfert.


Danke für den Hinweis, das werde ich definitiv prüfen wenn die neue Coldplate da ist.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei einer schadhaften Vernickelung hätte man dagegen nach der Reinigung einen Kupferkühler haben müssen, ganz ohne Nickel.


Auch wenn die Vernickelung nur Stellenweise nicht geklappt hat? Wenn der Kühler nach dem Putzen nur noch Kupfer wäre, wäre mir das eigentlich auch vollkommen recht gewesen.

Edit :

So, super schnelle Antwort von TechN bekommen, lt deren Meinung wird das wohl Korrosion gewesen sein und die meinten man sollte aufjedenfall Korrosionsschutz benutzen damit die Vernickelung sich nicht ablöst und packen demnächst einen größeren Hinweis dazu mit in die Packung.

Bekomme jetzt für nen schmalen Taler eine Ersatz Coldplate und neue O-Ringe, auf Anfrage von mir bekomme ich die ohne Vernickelung.

Auf jedenfall super Support von denen.

Überlege jetzt trotzdem demnächst Korrosionsschutz mit reinzumischen, auch wenn ich vorher nie Probleme mit purem dest. Wasser hatte.

Kann zufällig jmd. einen Zusatz empfehlen der was taugt?^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Januar 2021)

Rauhes, unpoliertes Kupfer hat gerne mal eine etwas dunklere Optik. Das könnte hinkommen. Wichtig ist erst einmal der Unterschied zwischen einem Belag, den man wegschrubben konnte, und einem Schaden in der Vernickelung, der tieferliegende Schichten dauerhaft freigelegt hat. Mir wäre kein Fall und kein Mechanismus bekannt, bei dem eine schadhafte Vernickelung zu einem bräunlichen Farbeindruck führt. Das gibt das Material einfach nicht her.

Wenn er also erst braun war und dann nach dem Putzen wieder silber, dann ist die Vernickelung (außerer der einen kleinen Macke) intakt und es hat sich irgend etwas abgesetzt. Dass es Kupfer war, ist nur eine Spekulation meinerseits, da Kupfer rotbraun ist und über den Radiator im Kreislauf präsent. Um sich auf unedlerem Nickel flächig abzuscheiden, bräuchte es meinem Verständnis nach aber eine externe Spannungsquelle. Anderer Dreck kann sich natürlich auch auf anderem Wege in Position bringen, aber ich habe eine so gleichmäßige Verteilung noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Dudelll (7. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Rauhes, unpoliertes Kupfer hat gerne mal eine etwas dunklere Optik. Das könnte hinkommen. Wichtig ist erst einmal der Unterschied zwischen einem Belag, den man wegschrubben konnte, und einem Schaden in der Vernickelung, der tieferliegende Schichten dauerhaft freigelegt hat. Mir wäre kein Fall und kein Mechanismus bekannt, bei dem eine schadhafte Vernickelung zu einem bräunlichen Farbeindruck führt. Das gibt das Material einfach nicht her.
> 
> Wenn er also erst braun war und dann nach dem Putzen wieder silber, dann ist die Vernickelung (außerer der einen kleinen Macke) intakt und es hat sich irgend etwas abgesetzt. Dass es Kupfer war, ist nur eine Spekulation meinerseits, da Kupfer rotbraun ist und über den Radiator im Kreislauf präsent. Um sich auf unedlerem Nickel flächig abzuscheiden, bräuchte es meinem Verständnis nach aber eine externe Spannungsquelle. Anderer Dreck kann sich natürlich auch auf anderem Wege in Position bringen, aber ich habe eine so gleichmäßige Verteilung noch nie gesehen.


Anderer Dreck könnte natürlich immer sein, allerdings würde ich dann vermuten das man eine ähnliche Verunreinigung auch an anderen Stellen im Loop finden müsste. Hab ich aber bislang noch nicht, wobei man natürlich auch nicht an allen Stellen nachschauen kann. 

Deine Idee kommt mir eigentlich immer noch am plausibelsten vor, möglicherweise reicht auch schon statische Aufladung aus um eine einigermaßen gleichmäßige Abscheidung hinzubekommen, evtl. in Verbindung mit einer Anreicherung von Kupfer im Wasser durch die abgebröckelte Schicht in der Ecke, keine Ahnung.

Wenn der Ersatz da ist und der Block wieder drauf kommt teste ich aufjedenfall ob man evtl. irgendwo elektrischen Kontakt bekommt, bzw. ob der Block evtl. Kontakt zu dem RGB Header hat, da hätte man dann zumindest ausreichend Spannung.


----------



## Trollosaurus (7. Januar 2021)

Hallo. Ich hätte da eine Frage zur aquaero 6 LT: wie verhalten sich angeschlossene Lüfter/Pumpe beim Erststart? Ist da eine Art Werksprogramm hinterlegt oder muss ich zunächst alles über das Board betreiben und erst Software installieren um dann die Anschlüsse tauschen zu können?


----------



## Anthropos (7. Januar 2021)

Kannst alles direkt am AE6 anschließen. Pumpe und Lüfter laufen dann auf 100% bis du in der Aquasuite die Kurven erstellst/anpasst.


----------



## Trollosaurus (7. Januar 2021)

Ok super Danke!


----------



## BlubberLord (7. Januar 2021)

Zu den Ablagerungen in dem Wasserkühler oben:
Im Abfluss-Spalt ist eine bläulich-türkise Ablagerung zu sehen. Das ist wahrscheinlich Kupferacetat (auch als Grünspan bekannt) das sich schnell aus blank liegendem Kupfer bilden kann.
Bei den orange-gelben Schichten würde ich auf ein Nickelsalz tippen. Diese sind oft gelblich (oder grünlich was auch mit Algen verwechselt werden kann) und durch die verwendete Lösung zum Vernickeln könnte etwas von den enthaltenen Nickelsalzen es in den Kreislauf geschafft haben oder durch dünne Schichten/mechanische Verletzungen hat sich eben etwas von der Vernickelung gelöst. Typischer wäre die Farbe natürlich für Eisenoxide - das ist in dem Kreislauf aber wohl nicht vorhanden.
Die schwarzen Reste zwischen den Kühlfinnen könnten ein Korrosionsprodukt von so ziemlich jedem Metall sein (Kupfer, Eisen, Nickel - "zu Ende" korrodiert werden die alle schwarz).

Mit destilliertem Wasser sollten natürlich so gut wie keine Korrosionsprozesse stattfinden. In "entsalztem" Wasser, das lediglich Ionen-getauscht ist und keine Metall-Ionen mehr enthält, können noch genügend Reste (z.B. Acetat, Ammonium, Carbonat...) vorhanden sein. Der pH-Wert von VE-Wasser ist deshalb auch selten neutral sondern eher sauer, was der Korrosion von Metallen hilft.

Für diese ganzen Prozesse/Salze braucht es keine von außen angelegte Spannung, sondern nur Wasser in dem etwas Sauerstoff, Kohlendioxid oder eben die organischen Ionen enthalten sind.
Die Abscheidung an den Finnen kommt vermutlich dadurch, dass diese die größte Oberfläche bieten und als Keimzellen für die Salzkristalle wirken, sobald die Sättigung des Wassers mit den Salzen zu hoch ist.

Setze einfach einen Zusatz mit Korrosionsinhibitoren für Nickel, Kupfer und Aluminium (oder was sonst in dem Kreislauf drin ist) ein. Das erledigt das Problem, da die zugesetzten Salze das Lösungsgleichgewicht auf ihre Seite ziehen und verhindern, dass andere Salze der entsprechenden Metalle in Lösung gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Januar 2021)

Wenn in "V"oll"E"ntsalztem Wasser die Salzkonzentration so hoch ist, dass zu spontanen Abscheidungsprozessen an Kristallisationskeimen kommt, läuft irgendwas schief. Genauso wenn ein Kühler, der vorher sauber schien, auf einmal flächendeckend mit Produktionsrückständen seiner selbst überzogen sein soll. 

Die Bildung gelber Nickelsalze würde aber die Färbung erklären, ohne dass größerer Mengen Kupfer liefern. Aber was kommt da als Reaktionspartner in Frage?


----------



## Michi240281 (7. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir meinen ersten Custom Loop für AM4 anzuschaffen und hätte dazu noch ein paar Fragen:


Warum gibt es so einen großen Preisunterschied zwischen den Heatkiller CPU Blöcken Pro vernickelt und Acryl? Nur wegen des Materials oder sonstige Unterschiede? 
Ich hätte gerne rote Kühlflüssigkeit, wie stark entwickeln sich denn da die Ablagerungen? 1-2x im Jahr spülen fänd ich vom Aufwand ok, ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mein Rechner in den Sommermonaten quasi gar nicht läuft
Würde gerne Hardtubing (PETG) verwenden und nen Mora 420. Extern dann am besten normaler Schlauch, oder?
Ich hab auch nen Kaufberatungs-thread aufgemacht, leider antwortet keiner mehr...






						WaKü für RX6900XT und Ryzen 5900X
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich habe kürzlich den in meiner Signatur stehenden PC zusammengebaut.   Die CPU wird mit einer Enermaxx Liqfusion 360 gekühlt.   Im BeQuiet PureBase 500DX sind vorne 2, oben 2 und hinten 1 140mm Lüfter verbaut.   Nun habe ich mir eine RX6900XT im Referenzdesign gekauft und würde...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Januar 2021)

@Dudelll 
Ich habe jahrelang einen Culplex Kryos Pro mit nur Destilliertes Wasser betrieben. Das Einzige was den Kühler verstopft hat waren die Weichmacher aus dem Masterkeeler Schläuchen. Die Coldplate ist auch leicht dünkler geworden, aber das passiert einfach mit Kupfer welches jahrelange in einer Wakue in Verwendung war. Nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Oxidationen bzw Korrsionen. Nur rostet Kupfer/Messing ja nicht das Oxidiert ja maximal nur.....

Am ende bleiben zwei Dinge übrig, Rückstände im Kühler, die eben die Oxidationsspirale in Gang gesetzt haben oder die Vernickelung war von Anfang an Fehlerhaft.


----------



## Dudelll (8. Januar 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> @Dudelll
> Ich habe jahrelang einen Culplex Kryos Pro mit nur Destilliertes Wasser betrieben. Das Einzige was den Kühler verstopft hat waren die Weichmacher aus dem Masterkeeler Schläuchen. Die Coldplate ist auch leicht dünkler geworden, aber das passiert einfach mit Kupfer welches jahrelange in einer Wakue in Verwendung war. Nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Oxidationen bzw Korrsionen. Nur rostet Kupfer/Messing ja nicht das Oxidiert ja maximal nur.....
> 
> Am ende bleiben zwei Dinge übrig, Rückstände im Kühler, die eben die Oxidationsspirale in Gang gesetzt haben oder die Vernickelung war von Anfang an Fehlerhaft.


Ja hatte ja wie gesagt vorher den gpu Block und nen xp3 auch ~2 Jahre mit dest. Wasser laufen ohne das irgendwas passiert wäre, deswegen war ich ja so verwundert als ich das gesehen hab. Hatte halt vorher nie nickel im loop deswegen musses irgendwie an dem neuen cpu Block, oder halt am nickel liegen.

Außer meine fittinge lösen sich mittlerweile komplett auf, aber so alt sind die eigentlich auch noch nicht.

Mal schauen, hab die nickel Coldplate ja über demnächst, evtl besorg ich mir günstig ne Pumpe irgendwo und lass nen mini loop nur mit der Coldplate laufen und schau ob das wieder passiert. Falls ja könnt ich versuchen in der uni einen Chemiker zu bequatschen der sich anschaut welches Material sich da drauf ablagert :p


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es so einen großen Preisunterschied zwischen den Heatkiller CPU Blöcken Pro vernickelt und Acryl? Nur wegen des Materials oder sonstige Unterschiede?


Es läuft wirklich nur auf das Material raus. Die Kühlerböden sind der entscheidende Punkt und die sind von der kühltechnisch irrelevanten Vernickelung abgesehen beim HK IV Pro überall gleich. Metalldeckel sind in der Herstellung natürlich aufwändiger, müssen ggf. noch beschichtet werden....
Daher der höhere Preis. Dafür sind die Deckel aber auch robuster.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne rote Kühlflüssigkeit, wie stark entwickeln sich denn da die Ablagerungen?


Wenn es transparente Flüssigkeit sein kann (Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Rot), ist es kein Problem. 
Bei Pastel hättest du genau das Problem:


Michi240281 schrieb:


> 1-2x im Jahr spülen fänd ich vom Aufwand ok, ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mein Rechner in den Sommermonaten quasi gar nicht läuft


Am Anfang vielleicht, nach einer Weile nicht mehr.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Würde gerne Hardtubing (PETG) verwenden und nen Mora 420. Extern dann am besten normaler Schlauch, oder?


Ja, idealerweise Ek Zmt 16/10.


----------



## Michi240281 (8. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Ja klar, transparente Flüssigkeit ist ok!

Muss man denn bei den Acryldeckeln ziemlich aufpassen beim einschrauben der Fittings? Kann man sicherlich schnell durchdrehen!

Ich muss mal schauen, das ganze mit dem Mora ist mir irgendwie ein bissel zu.....aufwändig will ich nicht sagen aber ich hätte gerne alles zusammen in einem Case. Wäre bereit, auch ein neues Case zu kaufen. Hätte den Vorteil, ich könnte da erstmal alles soweit reinbauen und kann den PC noch weiter nutzen. Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung für ein Gehäuse? Darf ruhig auch n Bigtower sein, sollte aber klare Linien haben, nicht viel Spielerei und bissel RGB. Daher hab ich das PureBase 500DX, 700 gefällt mir auch, wäre ne Möglichkeit, das 900 hat leider kein RGB.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2021)

Durchdrehen wird man bei Acryldeckeln eher schwer. Dafür müsste man schon wirklich viel zu viel Kraft aufwenden. Dazu wird es aber üblicherweise nicht kommen. Wenn man Acryl zu fest verschraubt, reißt es einfach sternförmig um die Verschraubung rum ->undicht. Das kommt beim HK IV zwar quasi nie vor, weil Watercool anständiges Material verwendet (im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen) und man schon mehr oder weniger Gewalt braucht, um die Anschlüsse so hart festzuziehen. Wenn man die Anschlüsse mit zwei Fingern entspannt festzieht, dann hält das auch und wird keine Schäden nehmen, sofern alles sauber verbaut wurde.

Beim Gehäuse ist es was schwerer (im wahrsten Sinne), denn viele gute Wakü-Gehäuse sind EOL und/oder zu groß. Von den BeQuiet Gehäusen würde ich kategorisch die Finger lassen, das sind entweder Backöfen (einzige Ausnahme Pure Base 500 DX) oder aber es ist einfach zu wenig Platz für vernünftige Radiatorfläche vorhanden.
Ich würde da zum Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2 oder Luxe2/719 raten, alternativ zum Thermaltake View91 oder Core x71.


----------



## Michi240281 (8. Januar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Durchdrehen wird man bei Acryldeckeln eher schwer. Dafür müsste man schon wirklich viel zu viel Kraft aufwenden. Dazu wird es aber üblicherweise nicht kommen. Wenn man Acryl zu fest verschraubt, reißt es einfach sternförmig um die Verschraubung rum ->undicht. Das kommt beim HK IV zwar quasi nie vor, weil Watercool anständiges Material verwendet (im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen) und man schon mehr oder weniger Gewalt braucht, um die Anschlüsse so hart festzuziehen. Wenn man die Anschlüsse mit zwei Fingern entspannt festzieht, dann hält das auch und wird keine Schäden nehmen, sofern alles sauber verbaut wurde.
> 
> Beim Gehäuse ist es was schwerer (im wahrsten Sinne), denn viele gute Wakü-Gehäuse sind EOL und/oder zu groß. Von den BeQuiet Gehäusen würde ich kategorisch die Finger lassen, das sind entweder Backöfen (einzige Ausnahme Pure Base 500 DX) oder aber es ist einfach zu wenig Platz für vernünftige Radiatorfläche vorhanden.
> Ich würde da zum Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2 oder Luxe2/719 raten, alternativ zum Thermaltake View91 oder Core x71.


Puh, das View91 sieht Hammer aus, aber hat auch nen Hammer Preis!
Wie wäre es mit dem LianLi Dynamic XL?


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2021)

Im O11 XL bekommst du nur 2 360er komplett mit Frischluft versorgt, der 3. bekommt immer die warme Abluft der anderen ab, verliert damit erheblich an Wirkungsgrad und verschlechtert zudem noch den Airflow. Ist zwar kein so schlechtes Gehäuse, aber wirklich gut ist es nicht. Und es ist absolut Mainstream, in den üblichen Foren fragt etwa die Hälfte nach ner Wakü im O11 Dynamic (XL).


----------



## DARPA (8. Januar 2021)

Ein vollgestopftes Wakü Gehäuse erzielt selten die Ergebnisse, welche man sich erhofft.

Ich kann nur empfehlen, einen Radiator intern als Basis zu verbauen und mit nem externen zu ergänzen.
Dann kann man zur Überbrückung den externen abkoppeln und nutzt nur den internen. 
Z.B. wenn man umbaut und danach wieder entlüftet oder die neue GPU noch unter Luft ist und nur CPU gekühlt werden muss.

Dann ist man bei der Auswahl des Gehäuses auch nicht so beschränkt.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2021)

Man kann ein Gehäuse schon vollstopfen, wenn man es richtig macht und das Gehäuse es hergibt. Ist bei den üblichen Miditowern aber eher schwierig, die haben so wenige Lüfterplätze, um einen halbwegs ausbalancierten Luftstrom hinzubekommen.


----------



## Trollosaurus (9. Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen. Mal wieder eine Anfängerfrage: Da ich mich endlich auch in der Lage befinde alles mögliche zu protokollieren dank Aquasuite, wie kann ich *annähernd* den Volumenstrom der Lüfter am Radiator bestimmen? Wenn ich die Temperaturen vor und hinter dem Radiator luft- und wasserseitig kennen würde, könnte man über den Volumenstrom der Pumpe dann auf den Luftstrom schließen?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2021)

Kannst du nicht, da du dafür den Radiator komplett modellieren müsstest.
Ist aber ausser wissenschaftlichem Interesse zum Glück auch komplett unerheblich.


----------



## Trash123 (9. Januar 2021)

@michi: wenn du Platz hast in deinem Zimmer und viel Radis in einem Case unterbringen möchtest, dann kannst du versuchen noch ein Tt Core X9 zu finden. Da passen viele Radis rein, oder nur ein Nova 1080, welcher dem Mora 360 gleichkommt.


----------



## Michi240281 (9. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mich jetzt für den Mora420 entschieden. Hab in meinem Thread mal die erste Bestellung gepostet, hoffe ich hab da nix falsch gemacht. 
Nun ist die Frage bzgl Lüfter: hier wurde schon öfter der Arctic P14 empfohlen. Gibt es dazu ein RGB Pendant?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2021)

Nicht wirklich, es gibt aber RGB Lüfterrahmen um das separat zu lösen.


----------



## Michi240281 (9. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, es gibt aber RGB Lüfterrahmen um das separat zu lösen.


Ok schade!

Die P14 sind aber empfehlenswert?


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2021)

Alternativ zu 9x 140mm kann man auch 4x 200mm auf nem Mo-Ra 420 verbauen. Z.B. Noctua NF-A20 sind sehr gut.

Dafür braucht man dann noch die Lüfterblende von Watercool.

RGB keine Ahnung obs da was in der Größe gibt.


----------



## Michi240281 (9. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Alternativ zu 9x 140mm kann man auch 4x 200mm auf nem Mo-Ra 420 verbauen. Z.B. Noctua NF-A20 sind sehr gut.
> 
> Dafür braucht man dann noch die Lüfterblende von Watercool.
> 
> RGB keine Ahnung obs da was in der Größe gibt.


Ok danke, ja das hab ich gesehen, die Blende hab ich jetzt nicht mitbestellt. 
Bei den P14: Normal, PWM oder PWM PST?


----------



## ursmii (9. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ok danke, ja das hab ich gesehen, die Blende hab ich jetzt nicht mitbestellt.
> Bei den P14: Normal, PWM oder PWM PST?


ich hab PSTs.
allerdings laufen die lüfter nicht alle bei derselben minimal PWM an, so dass ich auf min. 30% stellen musste, damit alle sicher laufen. 
ja beim systemstart werden sie hochgepuscht, gehen dann aber runter und da muss sichergestellt sein, dass keiner stehen bleibt.


----------



## CoLuxe (9. Januar 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> allerdings laufen die lüfter nicht alle bei derselben minimal PWM an, so dass ich auf min. 30% stellen musste, damit alle sicher laufen.


Erst bei 30 %? Das ist krass. Sicher das da nicht irgendwas im Argen liegt?
Bei mir laufen die mit 12 % problemlos an und können das auch halten.


----------



## NiXoN (9. Januar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für den Mora420 entschieden. Hab in meinem Thread mal die erste Bestellung gepostet, hoffe ich hab da nix falsch gemacht.
> Nun ist die Frage bzgl Lüfter: hier wurde schon öfter der Arctic P14 empfohlen. Gibt es dazu ein RGB Pendant?


zu den Lüffis kann ich nicht so wirklich viel sagen, ich selbst verwende alles Noctua, aber das ist ja schon eine Preisfrage


Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, es gibt aber RGB Lüfterrahmen um das separat zu lösen.


die Rahmen wären diese hier: Phanteks Halos, aber die gibt es nur in 120/140 mm, nicht in 200mm.
Da ich jedoch auch 3x 200 mm wären Halos in der Größe für mich auch interessant, aber ich habe sowieso noch die braunen Noctua, damals gab es die Chromax noch nicht


----------



## ursmii (9. Januar 2021)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Erst bei 30 %? Das ist krass. Sicher das da nicht irgendwas im Argen liegt?
> Bei mir laufen die mit 12 % problemlos an und können das auch halten.


ich hab gleich nochmal getestet, da ich das system erst am aufbauen bin.
es sind 4 Arctic P140PST miteinander verbunden auf einem top-radiator verbaut.
bis 18%läuft nix
bei 18% läuft keiner der lüfter an und von 100% kommend stoppen auch alle wieder
bei 20% laufen 2 von 4 lüftern stockend an, zwei gar nicht und die stoppen auch wieder wenn von 100% kommend  
= 468RPM 1,-,-,4
bei 22% laufen 3 von 4 lüftern stockend an, einer wie oben   = 504RPM 1,2,-,4
bei 24% laufen alle stockend aber sicher (kurztest) an   = 551RPM
daher hab ich die sicherheitsmarge auf 30% gesetzt, was sicher gut bemessen ist.   = 678RPM

ich habe sie am system in der signatur an system2 angeschlossen und auch mit Aorus Smart Fan 5 eine calibration gefahren.
aber deine 12% erreiche ich in keinem fall.

fragen: 
- du hast sie auch mit dem einen kabel an einem lüfteranschluss angeschlossen und kein splitterkabel mit unabhängiger 12V versorgung genommen?
- welche drehzahl wird bei 12% gemeldet?

danke


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2021)

Du regelst aber schon über PWM und nicht aus Versehen über DC?


----------



## ursmii (9. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du regelst aber schon über PWM und nicht aus Versehen über DC?


alles über PWM.   explizit nochmals kontrolliert


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2021)

Komisch, die Anlaufdrehzahl klingt sehr nach DC. Und zwar DC bei eher schlechten Lüftern.


----------



## CoLuxe (9. Januar 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> fragen:
> - du hast sie auch mit dem einen kabel an einem lüfteranschluss angeschlossen und kein splitterkabel mit unabhängiger 12V versorgung genommen?
> - welche drehzahl wird bei 12% gemeldet?
> 
> danke


Seltsam.
Ja, bei mir laufen 9 der PWM PST über einen Anschluss an einem Aquacomputer Quadro ohne extra Spannungsversorgung. Ich habe sie wie du einfach hintereinander gesteckt.

Wenn ich sie auf 12 % stelle drehen sie erst kurz hoch und halten dann stabil 166 rpm.


----------



## catshome (10. Januar 2021)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir laufen 9 der PWM PST über einen Anschluss an einem Aquacomputer Quadro ohne extra Spannungsversorgung.


Die ac Quattro Lüftersteuerung hat eine eigene Spannungsversorgung (Molex-Anschluss), über den Aquabus oder dem USB-Anschluss erfolgt nur die Steuerung.....


----------



## CoLuxe (10. Januar 2021)

catshome schrieb:


> Die ac Quattro Lüftersteuerung hat eine eigene Spannungsversorgung (Molex-Anschluss), über den Aquabus oder dem USB-Anschluss erfolgt nur die Steuerung.....


Da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Oben ging es darum, ob ich die Lüfter alle über einen PWM-Anschluss mit Spannung versorge, oder über ein unabhängiges Netzteil. Dies tue ich nicht.


----------



## Michi240281 (11. Januar 2021)

Mal ne kurze Frage: könnte ich - zu optischen Zwecken - einen 2. AGB ins Gehäuse packen? Der erste ist ja am Mora und im Gehäuse ist es dann recht kahl, weil nur die Tubes zu sehen sind!


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Januar 2021)

Wenn der nicht im Kreislauf ist schon, aber im Kreislauf sind mehrere Agbs in Reihe immer problematisch, weil einer voll- und der andere leerläuft. Klar, wenn die auch oben komplett dicht und voll genug sind, ist das kein Problem, aber praktisch ist es nicht. Du kannst Pumpe und Agb ja auch ruhig im Gehäuse verbauen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Januar 2021)

Wenn man sie parallel einbindet und sowohl über als auch unter dem Wasserspeigel verbindet, kann man auch gleiche Wasserstände garantieren. Im Prinzip hat man dann einen geteilten AGB. Aber bei einem intern/einem extern ist es mehr oder minder Zufall, wo sich Luft sammelt.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Januar 2021)

Selbst dann nicht unbedingt, wie ich selbst feststellen durfte. Da reicht schon der Verteiler aus, um für paar mm Unterschied zu sorgen.
Der Michi hat seinen Primär-Agb aber am Mora und will nur zur Optik einen im Gehäuse einbauen. Da wäre es sinnvoller, gleich noch die Pumpe ins Gehäuse zu verfrachten. Der einzige Sinn daran, Pumpe und Agb an den Mora zu setzen ist schließlich, dass man so im Gehäuse nur 3 Schlauchstücke hat und es sehr aufgeräumt ist, sofern der Mora nicht 10m entfernt steht und man die Pumpe auf Vollgas nicht mehr hört.


----------



## Michi240281 (11. Januar 2021)

Ich denke das ist eine Frage des Kräftegleichgewichts. Wenn beide AGBs auf der gleichen Höhe montiert werden, sollte sich meiner Meinung nach ein gleicher Füllstand ergeben. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Januar 2021)

Im ausgeschalteten Zustand bei einem Druckausgleich der Luft ja. Im eingeschalteten Zustand drückt die Pumpe mit mehreren Metern Förderhöhe Wasser durch den Kreislauf, im übertragenen Sinne steht die Pumpe also ein Stockwerk höher (gut, wenn man die Reihenfolge im Kreislauf bedenkt, ist es was weniger, aber der Agb über der Pumpe würde modellhaft etwas höher stehen). Da wird der Agb am Mora leer laufen und der im Gehäuse voll. Wenn der im Gehäuse luftdicht verschlossen ist, mag das gehen und es wird sich eine große Luftblase im Agb halten. Dennoch wird mal kaum drum herum kommen, regelmäßig beide Agbs oben zu öffnen, um durch gleichen Luftdruck einen Füllstandsausgleich zu erzielen. Es hat schon einige Versuche in der Hinsicht gegeben und das Ergebnis was bei seriellen Agbs immer gleich. Selbst bei parallelen Agbs ist es nicht zwingend einfach, eine gleichmäßige Höhe im laufenden Betrieb zu halten, auch wenn sich ein leichtes Ungleichgewicht im ausgeschalteten Zustand immer von selbst ausgleicht.


----------



## Michi240281 (17. Januar 2021)

Mal ne Frage zur Stromversorgung der D5 Next am Mora: die braucht ja Strom per SATA, aber wie macht Ihr das? SATA Stromkabel Verlämgerungen gibts quasi nicht, nur intern in Max 60cm Länge, da brauch ich ja mindestens 2-3 Stück, ist doch Mist! Hab was gelesen mit Stromadapter und Master-Slave Steckdose, würde ich aber ungern so lösen. Ideen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2021)

Du kannst die Spannung mit einem beliebigen Kabel übertragen. Mein Aquaduct geht z.B. mit einem klassischen seriellen Kabel(also Sub-D Stecker) vom Slotblech zum Kühlturm.


----------



## Sverre (17. Januar 2021)

Verlängerung einfach selber bauen
Stecker z.b.








						MOLEX 15-Pin SATA Stecker mit Crimp/Löt-Kontakten - SATA Power Connector - male | eBay
					

Finden Sie tolle Angebote für MOLEX 15-Pin SATA Stecker mit Crimp/Löt-Kontakten - SATA Power Connector - male. Kaufen Sie mit Vertrauen bei eBay!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Januar 2021)

Kurze "Zwischenfrage": Wenn ich 2 Schläuche kurz miteinander verbinden mag (um Pumpe/Graka rauszugeben wegen Transport), welche schon nen Anschluss jeweils draufhaben, dann kann ich einfach ne Muffe nehmen oder? Bzw. sowas: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...er-ig-1/4-zoll-shiny-silver?sPartner=geizhals

Wozu benötigt man nen Doppelnippel Anschluss bitte? Ich steh grad total am Schlauch. (Badumm tssss!)

Und darf man Double Protect Ultra Red mit Double Protect Ultra Klar mischen? Rot ist gerade nicht vorrätig, ich hab aber noch sicher nen halben Liter in meiner Spritzflasche. Aber ich brauch etwas gut über 1 Flasche...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2021)

Wenn du eine G1/4 IG Muffe zur Hand hast dann ja. Ich hätte das nicht.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du eine G1/4 IG Muffe zur Hand hast dann ja. Ich hätte das nicht.


Kann ich ja kaufen. Umzug ist voraussichtlich am 6.2 erst, hab also noch Zeit.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Januar 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Wozu benötigt man nen Doppelnippel Anschluss bitte?


Zum Beispiel um einen Ablasshahn direkt an ein T-Stück zu setzen oder ein T-Stück direkt an ein Anschlussgewinde.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Und darf man Double Protect Ultra Red mit Double Protect Ultra Klar mischen? Rot ist gerade nicht vorrätig, ich hab aber noch sicher nen halben Liter in meiner Spritzflasche. Aber ich brauch etwas gut über 1 Flasche...


Sollte kein Problem sein, weil in diesem Fall ja nur die Farbe fehlt und der Rest identisch sein wird. Normalerweise könntest du sogar auch destilliertes Wasser mit hinzufüllen und das DP-Ultra noch etwas strecken.



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Wozu benötigt man nen Doppelnippel Anschluss bitte? Ich steh grad total am Schlauch. (Badumm tssss!)


Bekommst ja sonst nicht anders dran geschraubt, denn wie es bei den Bienen und den Blumen ist muss ja alles sein Gegenstück haben. 

Diese Doppelnippel oder auch Doppelgewinde Adapter gibt es auch als Drehbar und daher musst du dir Gedanken machen welches du davon brauchen wirst. Denn ein Gewinde wird irgendwann sein Ende erreichen und jenachdem was darauf verschraubst wird es ggf. von der Position nicht gut ausgerichtet sein.

Zum Beispiel sind hier zwei drehbare Doppelgewinde Adapter verbaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem ersten möchte ich das T-Stück nicht nur dran schrauben sondern auch in gewünschte Richtung ausrichten. Beim zweiten ist das selbe nur mit dem Kugelhahn. Der Kugelhahn lässt sich dadurch auch zum ablassen nachvornehin ausrichten. In meinem Fall auch kein Problem, da der Schlauch sich auch mit drehen lässt. In diesem Beispiel hätte ich das T-Stück auch direkt ans AGB dran schrauben können, aber aus optischen Gründen sind dort zwei 90° Winkel mit verbaut.


----------



## SnaxeX (20. Januar 2021)

Also kann ich dann einfach sowas https://www.caseking.de/bitspower-m...-g1-4-zoll-ig-schwarz-glaenzend-waad-102.html kaufen und dann die beiden Schlauch Enden miteinander verbinden?

Sollt ich mir eigentlich auch Verschlussstopfen kaufen für die Grafikkarte? Die wird jja kurzzeitig ausgebaut, hab Sorge dass beim Transport dann vielleicht wo ein Tropfen rausgeht auf die Backplate, ich den nicht seh und beim erneuten Starten in der neuen Wohnung mir es die GPU "zerreißt".


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Januar 2021)

Ja und ja. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2021)

Ich mache immer Verschlussschrauben drauf wenn ich die Grafikkarte ausbaue.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich den Rechner meines Sohnes umgebaut und da hatte ich den oberen Radiator zum spülen ausgebaut. Da dieser nicht direkt wieder angeschlossen wurde und zunächst andere Einbau arbeiten anstanden habe ich auch dort Verschlussschrauben drauf gemacht, weil vom spülen selbst auch mit der Zeit was tropfen könnte.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2021)

In der Regel baue ich für mittellange Lagerung einen Kurzschluss mit einem der Anschlussschläuche. Also Kreislauf auf, ersten Schwung Wasser ablassen, offene Punkte provisorisch mit Silikon-Stopfen verschließen und nach dem Ausbau den übrigen Schlauch direkt von Einlass auf Auslass.


----------



## SnaxeX (20. Januar 2021)

Passt, ist mal bestellt. Am 26.01.2021 kommt wieder Double Protect red an, also hab ich jetzt mal 1L davon bestellt. Hab dann noch 1L klare Double Protect übrig und noch meine große Spritzhälfte halb voll. Ich werd nur soweit den Loop entlassen, dass ich die Pumpe und Grafikkarte rausnehmen kann, dann verschließ ich alles.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2021)

Es gibt übrigens auch Doppeltüllen aus Plastik, also im Prinzip einfach ein Rohr (oder Winkel) mit gerippten Enden. Oft auch in Baumärkten bei den Gartenschläuchen oder im Aquarienzubehör (je nach benötigtem Durchmesser) für wenige Cent. Damit kann dann wirklich Schlauch-auf-Schlauch verbinden, während man für die mehrfach Verlinkten G1/4-Zoll-Muffen noch zwei Anschlüsse braucht, wodurch dann auch 20-30 g mit leitfähiger Oberfläche am Ende eines Schlauches lose im Gehäuse baumeln.


----------



## SnaxeX (22. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch Doppeltüllen aus Plastik, also im Prinzip einfach ein Rohr (oder Winkel) mit gerippten Enden. Oft auch in Baumärkten bei den Gartenschläuchen oder im Aquarienzubehör (je nach benötigtem Durchmesser) für wenige Cent. Damit kann dann wirklich Schlauch-auf-Schlauch verbinden, während man für die mehrfach Verlinkten G1/4-Zoll-Muffen noch zwei Anschlüsse braucht, wodurch dann auch 20-30 g mit leitfähiger Oberfläche am Ende eines Schlauches lose im Gehäuse baumeln.


Baumärkte haben bei uns in Ö gerade zu aufgrund Lockdown und wenn, dann verlangen die 5-15€ an Versandgeld. Da ich so oder so wieder Kühlwasser nachkaufen muss, komm ich bei Caseking.de eh nicht herum dort die Versandkosten zu zahlen. 

Verschlussstopfen habe ich mir ja jetzt auch geholt und für die Schläuche hab ich noch zwecks Kabelmanagment Neoprene Kabelschläuche übrig, die ich zurecht schneiden kann, um darin die Anschlüsse einzuwickeln...ansonsten nehm ich Kabelbinder und häng den Schlauch im Gehäuse wo fest, umwickelt von Küchenrolle mit Gummibänder herum gespannt.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2021)

Ich stecke einfach Mignon Batterie in das Schlauchende und verschließe so ein Schlauch provisorisch wenn ich was umbaue. Was auch gut passen sind die Patronen von Heißkleber. Müssen aber vorne etwas angespitzt sein. Natürlich nur in 10mm (innen) Schlauch. Für eine längere Zeit habe ich auch schon einfach ein längeren Schlauch von einem Anschluss zum anderem gesetzt.

Ist jetzt aber keine Empfehlung, aber ich versuche mir mit bestimmten Gegenständen was ich da habe auszuhelfen. Verschlussschrauben für Anschlüsse habe ich mir auch einige auf die Seite getan.


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Januar 2021)

eben gesehen das meine strix 3090 oc im zielgebiet angekommen ist , heißt noch 2-3 Stunden dann müsste meine Karte hier sein . Juhu 
weiß eigentlich jemand ob man den bykski kühler mit der aktiven backplate von aquacomputer kombinieren kann ?


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Januar 2021)

Da hab ich arge Zweifel dran. Dafür müsste die Position des Anschlussterminals, die Bohrungen und deren Positionen und alles andere auch bei beiden Kühlern gleich sein, die Chancen sind eher schlecht. Außerdem bringt die aktive Backplate mit Heatpipe ohnehin nur im Spannungswandlerbereich was, und die sollten bei der Strix gut genug ausfallen, um unter jeglichem OC nicht zu warm zu werden, Wenn du da Sorgen hast, kauf dir Wärmeleitpads mit hoher Wärmeleitfähigkeit, die bewirken doch einiges. Bei meiner 2080ti Strix (ich weiß, schwer vergleichbar weil andere Gen) sind meine Spannungswandler dank teurer Pads unter der GPU-Temp.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2021)

Bei meiner Strix 2080 Super haben Pads zwischen Backplate und PCB auch was gebracht. Da sind normalerweise original keine dazwischen, aber die Backplate ist aus Metall und nimmt die Wärme auf. Ich kann deutlich im Bereich GPU und an den Spannungswandler eine erhöhte Temperatur erspüren. Verbaut habe ich auch eine Bykski Kühler.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Januar 2021)

Klar, aber die aktive Backplate von AC überträgt die Wärme über ne Heatpipe und das Anschlussterminal ans Wasser. Das muss erst mal an den Block eines anderen Herstellers passen, was unwahrscheinlich genug ist.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2021)

Ach so, da hatte ich ein anderen Kühler im Gedächtnis wo auch auf der Backplate aktiv gekühlt wurde.
Glaube Aquacomputer hat da was raus gebracht, oder war es Watercool?


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Januar 2021)

Die sind alle dran, weil denen aufgefallen ist, dass es Leute mit Bedarf nach wasserdurchflossenen Backplates gibt. WC, AC und EK haben schon Zeug angekündigt bis Prototypenbilder gezeigt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2021)

Ich würde da einfach ein Ramkühler draufkleben und gut ist. 
Oder von Watercool gibt es auch Unviversalkühler die sollten sogar auf die GPU-Schrauben mit längere Schrauben passen.


----------



## Rabauke (25. Januar 2021)

Hätte mal eine kurze Frage, hab mir für meine Rtx 2080 super einen gebrauchten Bitspower Block gekauft und am Wochenende zu spät gesehen das ich für den 2.5mm pads brauche. Was ich hier hab sind 1.5mm und 1mm - kann ich die einfach zusammen nutzen oder geht da zuviel Leitfähigkeit verloren?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2021)

Gehen tut es auch, ich würde aber neue kaufen.
Besonders bei der Grafikkarte ist es besser sehr genau zu arbeiten, da oft manche Temperaturen gar nicht ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Rabauke (25. Januar 2021)

Danke, na dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen. 2.5mm ist wohl nicht so die geläufigste Stärke


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2021)

Das passt. Wärmeleitpads und -paste sind dafür da, Unebenheiten auszugleichen. Die kann man also auch stapeln, wenn beide eine vergleichbare Konsistenz haben. Leitfähigkeit im Sinne von guten Temperaturen geht vor allem über die Dicke der Pads verloren, da sind 2,5mm schon eher schlecht. Wer weiß, was sich Bitspower da gedacht hat.


----------



## Rabauke (25. Januar 2021)

Dann werd ich das mal testen und ein Auge mehr auf die Temperatur haben - vor allem da ich so mal alle Stärken finde, aber keine 2.5mm. Mal später daheim schauen auf welche Bauteile die dicken Pads sollen


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo, hat jemand vielleicht auch die EK-ACF (classic) Fitting 10/16mm mit einem 11/16mm ZMT von EK in Verwendung? Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich kann den ZMT mit ein bisschen Zugkraft einfach herausziehen.
Da der Schlauch eh schon 1mm Dicker ist, müsste hier die Überwurfmutter nicht noch enger anpacken?
Mir ist es nämlich aufgefallen, dass bei einer etwas stärkeren Biegung das Fitting einfach zum Tropfen begonnen hat.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Januar 2021)

Ja, habe ich. Und der Schlauch sitzt so fest, dass ich eher den CPU Block samt Teilen aus dem Mainbaord rausreißen würde, bevor sich der Schlauch löst. Die Überwurfmutter schneidet sich nämlich förmlich in den Schlauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Da der Schlauch eh schon 1 mm Dicker ist, müsste hier die Überwurfmutter nicht noch enger anpacken?


Wieso ist der Schlauch 1 mm dicker? Der Außendurchmesser ist immer derselbe und wenn statt 10 mm nun 11 mm Innendurchmesser sind, ist der Schlauch dann sogar 1 mm dünner. Ist bei einem 13/10 zu 16/10 nicht anders, der Innendurchmesser ist derselbe, aber beim 13 mm Schlauch ist die Wandstärke 1,5 mm und beim 16 mm sind es 3 mm. Bei deinem Schlauch hast du demnach dann auch 2,5mm statt 3mm.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2021)

Was @IICARUS sagt.
Der Schlauch hat 0,5mm weniger Wandstärke als die Anschlüsse vorsehen. Natürlich sitzt der locker.


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Januar 2021)

Auf den Barrow-Schraubis sitzt der 16/11er ZMT ziemlich gut. Der Witz daran ist, der Watercool 16/10er hat im direkten Vergleich fast die gleiche Wandstärke. Der 16/10er ZMT sitzt schon echt fest, aber mit Gewalt bekommt man den auch rausgezogen.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2021)

Das stimmt, mit Gewalt bekommt man ihn sogar gut herausgezogen.

Das sieht mit 13/10 Schlauch von Watercool anders aus, da hatte ich auch Corsair Anschlüsse drauf und beim versuch den Schlauch abzuziehen hat sich der Schlauch so weit gedehnt das ich dachte, er würde sich gleich losreißen. Sieht beim 16/10er anders aus, der ist so steif, dass der Anschluss den Schlauch zwar gut hält aber dennoch mit Gewalt herausgezogen werden kann. Das sah beim Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch anders aus, zwar konnte ich ihn auch mit Gewalt herausziehen, aber da musste ich schon daran herumrütteln und kräftig ziehen. Der Schlauch ist auch weicher und auch griffiger weshalb er auch fester im Anschluss sitzt.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Januar 2021)

Ich hab noch recht viel alten 16/11 ZMT herumliegen. Da ich aber nirgends mehr dezidierte 16/11 fittinge mehr in den shops  (watercool/Aquacomputer/aquatuning) gefunden habe, habe ich mal im Zuge einer Bestellung mir die Ek 16/10 fittinge mitbestellt.
@Saniuspass dann bestelle ich mir die Barrows wenn die eine besser Passung haben - Danke


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Januar 2021)

Der hält dann eben ähnlich gut wie der Watercool Epdm. Man bekommt ihn schon raus, aber er wird nicht einfach so rausflutschen.


----------



## TheAbyss (1. Februar 2021)

Guten Abend die Damen. Nach einiger Abwesenheit habe ich Neuigkeiten... ich habe WIRKLICH lange gehadert.. aber ich habe mir einen Alphacool Block für meine 3070 gekauft. Nachdem der Block grundsätzlich gut im Test wegkam, und ich hoffe das ich nicht die üblichen Acryl-Probleme bekomme, konnte ich mich dazu durchringen. Liegt aber auch sicher an der hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ausser Bykski kein anderer einen 3070REF Block plant. und da ALC OEM Ausrüster für die Inno3D Frostbites ist, hoffe ich auf Passgenauigkeit. Leider kann ich derzeit nicht mit Wasser in meiner Werkstatt schrauben (2 Grad C), also wird die Einbindung noch etwas warten müssen. Dann gibt es endlich auch ein Worklog Update, da ich gleich die MDF Konstruktion noch etwas mit Acryl aufwerten will.


----------



## DARPA (1. Februar 2021)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> ich habe mir einen Alphacool Block für meine 3070 gekauft.


Ich glaube ich muss dich aus meiner Kontaktliste streichen  

Na ist immer noch besser als Lukü und wenn die Auswahl begrenzt ist. 
Aber erschreck dich nicht, wie wenig Material an den ALC dran ist.


----------



## Arikus (2. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss dich aus meiner Kontaktliste streichen
> 
> Na ist immer noch besser als Lukü und wenn die Auswahl begrenzt ist.
> Aber erschreck dich nicht, wie wenig Material an den ALC dran ist.


Bei der 3080 FE war ganz gut Material dran, aber liegt da auch an dem Kompakten Design.
Und für die FE hatte ich die Wahl zwischen ALC und Corsair.


----------



## RtZk (2. Februar 2021)

Wie oft tauscht ihr eigentlich das Kühlungsmittel? Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert, aber es scheint da verschiedene Ansichten zu geben.
Ich habe eigentlich erst vor 2022 beim Wechsel zu einer 4080 Kühlungsmittel samt Schläuche auszutauschen.
Passt das? Und wäre es empfehlenswert die Dichtungen der Fittinge zu tauschen oder ist das unnötig?
Die Wakü habe ich seit September.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2021)

Es kommt immer irgend ein Umbau bei dem man sich die Plörre Mal ansehen kann und wenn es irgendwie nach Rückständen o.Ä. aussieht wird dann etwas mehr Wasser als nur das eh zum Umbau abgelassene ersetzt.
Kommt aber auf sehr auf den Aufbau an. Bei einem internen System ist ja eh Umbau= kompletter Wasserwechsel. Bei externem Aufbau kann man das eher trennen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Februar 2021)

Wenn an der Flüssigkeit nichts zu sehen ist, muss man auch nichts tauschen. 
Der Gedanke kommt nur von Schrottkonfigurationen mit Pastel oder Leitungswasser oder Alu oder sonstigem Müll.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. Februar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss dich aus meiner Kontaktliste streichen
> 
> Na ist immer noch besser als Lukü und wenn die Auswahl begrenzt ist.
> Aber erschreck dich nicht, wie wenig Material an den ALC dran ist.



.... du machst mich traurig....  

Der Block ist gestern aus der verbotenen Stadt eingetroffen. Das Acryl weisst schonmal keine Beschädigung oder unsaubere Fräsarbeit auf. Eigentlich gefällt er mir recht gut, ist schwer und kompakt. Klar hätte ich auch lieber ne HK oder AC Block genommen, aber den wird es aus jetziger Sicht nie geben. Ich berichte hier gern, wenn ich umrüste meine Erfahrungen was Passgenauigkeiten und Pad-Stärke anghet. Aber erst, wenn die Temperaturen es erlauben.


----------



## DARPA (5. Februar 2021)

Ach teste erstmal. Vielleicht ist auch alles tutti und du bist zufrieden.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. Februar 2021)

Wenn er ordentlich passt, bin ich zufrieden. Laut Tests bei Igor soll er ja ne gute Performance liefern, mich schreckte aber die teilweise auftretenden Probleme mit dem Acryl ab Werk (hat meiner nicht) sowie Passgenauigkeit erstmal ab. Wenn sich das als gegenstandslos rausstellen sollte, und die Performance wie im Test ist, bin ich happy, egal welcher Name drauf steht. Der Test ist zwar von ner 3080, aber ich gehe mal von vergleichbarer Leistung auf der kleinen 3070 aus. Ich hatte versucht, eine Frostbite Backplate anstelle der normalen geliefert zu bekommen, aber da ist ALC leider an Inno3D gebunden und darf nicht an Endkunden liefern.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Februar 2021)

So, Demontage der Grafikkarte fertig, alles ready fur den Umzug morgen.
Bin gespannt ob die Grafikkarte dann noch funktioniert, beim Abnehmen der normalen Schlauchanschlüsse um sie gegen ein Verschlussstopfen zu wechseln sind 2 Mini Tropfen auf die (ungeschützte) Backplate gekommen.

mit dem freien Auge sehe ich jetzt nichts mehr aber ärgerlich...Chance dass eh alles passt?
Sie war schon vom Strom und allen genommen. Morgen Nachmittag wird sie erst wieder eingebaut, wenn es sich ausgeht.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Februar 2021)

Wenn du es direkt abgewischt hast, sollte das klar gehen.


----------



## SnaxeX (5. Februar 2021)

Dann hoff ich mal dass ich alles gesehen habe.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe heute meinen Loop umgebaut und hatte noch einen 5L Kanister DP Ultra  da... hatte bisher nur destiliertes Wasser im Loop habe alles leer laufen lassen.... OK... irgendwo bleibt ja immer was stehen.
Nach dem Auffüllen mit DP Ultra  hab ich festgestellt, dass das gar nicht so "ultra clear" ist.. sondern eher milchig.
Mag das DP Ultra Clear kein destiliertes Wasser??  Sonst waren noch nie irgendweche Zusätze drin.

Edit:

Bei gleicher Pumpendrehzahl fehlen nun auch 11l/h Durchfluss.....

Edit2: Das Zeug hier mein ich:





						Double Protect Ultra 5l Kanister
					

Double Protect Ultra 5l Kanister: DP Ultra ist das Ergebnis umfangreicher Tests und enthält speziell aufeinander abgestimmte Wirkstoffe, die einen optimalen Schutz vor Korrosion und eine optimale Kühlleistung garantieren. Die Herstellung erfolgt unter hohen Qualitätsstandards und der Verwendung...




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## Michi240281 (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt alle Teile für meinen Loop hier liegen außer GPU Block weil ich da auf Watercool und Aquacomputer warte und leider fehlt auch noch der MORA 420, den ich am 08.01. bei Watercool bestellt habe, da war er auch lieferbar, die haben meine Bestellung aber erst nach 2 Wochen bearbeitet weil angeblich so viel zu tun war und dann war er nicht mehr lieferbar und jetzt bekomme ich ihn auch sonst nirgends, scheinbar überall ausverkauft. Oder habt Ihr noch nen geheimen Shop wo ich Glück haben könnte? Ist eigentlich am Ende egal welcher 420er, wollte eigentlich LT in schwarz, aber eigentlich ist es jetzt auch egal, Hauptsache ich bekomme überhaupt irgendeinen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Februar 2021)

@Michi240281 
Hast du den Shop hier auch auf dem Schirm?





						Zoekresultaten - pagina 3
					






					www.highflow.nl
				




Ist zwar NL aber sollte kein Thema sein.


----------



## Michi240281 (5. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Michi240281
> Hast du den Shop hier auch auf dem Schirm?
> 
> 
> ...


Ne kannte ich nicht, danke, aber leider haben sie ja auch keinen!


----------



## Feehler (6. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute meinen Loop umgebaut und hatte noch einen 5L Kanister DP Ultra  da... hatte bisher nur destiliertes Wasser im Loop habe alles leer laufen lassen.... OK... irgendwo bleibt ja immer was stehen.
> Nach dem Auffüllen mit DP Ultra  hab ich festgestellt, dass das gar nicht so "ultra clear" ist.. sondern eher milchig.
> Mag das DP Ultra Clear kein destiliertes Wasser??  Sonst waren noch nie irgendweche Zusätze drin.



Hm also das kann ich so nicht bestätigen , nutze das schon ewig und bei mir war das immer klar , auch wenn es schon eine Zeit lang im Kanister stand und ich es dann genutzt hatte.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass das am destillierten Wasser liegt (nutze ich immer zum Spülen)

Grüße


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Februar 2021)

@Feehler Hmmm... ich denke auch, dass es mit Ablagerungen oder dem Wasser selbst reagiert hat.. heute morgen ist es deutlich klarer!
Aber die Viskosität ist  .... Naja... es ist halt dickflüssiger wie Wasser  Pumpe läuft nun mit 2200RPM und hat immer noch weniger Durchfluss wie mit destiliertem Wasser...  Wenn das Wasser dann warm wird, steigt der Durchfluss...


----------



## Feehler (6. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Feehler Hmmm... ich denke auch, dass es mit Ablagerungen oder dem Wasser selbst reagiert hat.. heute morgen ist es deutlich klarer!
> Aber die Viskosität ist  .... Naja... es ist halt dickflüssiger wie Wasser  Pumpe läuft nun mit 2200RPM und hat immer noch weniger Durchfluss wie mit destiliertem Wasser...  Wenn das Wasser dann warm wird, steigt der Durchfluss...



Hab ich keinen Vergleich zu, da ich eigentlich schon immer DP Ultra benutze, kann aber schon sein , da ja dort Zusätze drin sind .. 

 Bei mir steigt der Durchfluss nicht wirklich messbar , wobei man da auch sagen muss , kommt ja auch drauf an mit was du den Durchfluss misst und wie genau der ist 

Hatte bis vor kurzem z.B. die MPS Flow drin , die meiner Meinung nach nur Hausnummern messen (zumindest bei mir war es so) , hab die nun gegen die highflow LT getauscht und finde dass die Werte deutlich näher dran kommen bzw konstanter auf einen gewissen zeitraum sind...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Februar 2021)

Igor hatte mal verschiede Durchflussmesser getestet gegen einen aus der Industrie. Da hat der von Aquacomputer am besten abgeschnitten. Den nutze ich auch.
Ist aber auch egal, denn: der Loop ist ja nur etwas umgebaut worden(paar Schraub-Winkel raus und dafür Hardtubes gebogen) und dafür dann ~10l Durchfluss weniger... deneke das liegt doch eher an DP Ultra... sieht auch im Kanister schon zäher aus wie Wasser... 

Naja.. ich warte es mal ab... vielleicht wechsel ich das DP Ultra auch nach paar Tagen nochmal komplett... ist ja ein 5 L Kanister gewesen und in den Loop ging gestern fast ein Liter rein... Kann also noch bisschen spielen, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2021)

Hast du die Position des Durchflussmessers auch verändert? Relativ sollte die Messung ansonsten durchaus verlässlich sein, auch wenn der Absolutwert vielleicht nie korrekt war.


----------



## Feehler (6. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Igor hatte mal verschiede Durchflussmesser getestet gegen einen aus der Industrie. Da hat der von Aquacomputer am besten abgeschnitten. Den nutze ich auch.
> Ist aber auch egal, denn: der Loop ist ja nur etwas umgebaut worden(paar Schraub-Winkel raus und dafür Hardtubes gebogen) und dafür dann ~10l Durchfluss weniger... deneke das liegt doch eher an DP Ultra... sieht auch im Kanister schon zäher aus wie Wasser...
> 
> Naja.. ich warte es mal ab... vielleicht wechsel ich das DP Ultra auch nach paar Tagen nochmal komplett... ist ja ein 5 L Kanister gewesen und in den Loop ging gestern fast ein Liter rein... Kann also noch bisschen spielen, wenn es sein muss.



Stimmt hatte ich auch gesehen, da war was 
Nutzt du den mit Flügelrad oder den mit Differenzdruck (das waren die , die jeden Tag was anderes bei mir gemessen hatten, teils 5-20 Liter , egal welche Temp)
Die mit Flügelrad haben über einen Zeitraum von 4 Wochen bei mir kaum ne Abweichung , vllt 1/2 Liter


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Februar 2021)

Ich hab den mit dem Flügerad... wie gesagt, wenn der morgens mit destilliertem Wasser läuft muss der Abends auch mit DP Ultra laufen...


----------



## Feehler (6. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hab den mit dem Flügerad... wie gesagt, wenn der morgens mit destilliertem Wasser läuft muss der Abends auch mit DP Ultra laufen...


Vollkommen richtig , solange du die Position nicht verändert hast , sollte das eigentlich keinen so großen Unterschied machen (eventuell noch Luft im Loop? )

Hab nur nachgefragt, nicht dass du auch den MPS hast der mit Differenzdruck misst (der hat bei mir wirklich Mist gemessen )


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Februar 2021)

Ne meiner bisherigen Erfahung nach äußert sich Luft im Loop etwas anders bzw. nicht so konstang... aber ich werde die Kiste die nächsten Tage immer wieder nochmal kippen und drehen und machen, damit wenn noch was da ist (und es werden sich noch blasen absetzen.. ist ja auch normal) die dann raus kommen...


----------



## Michi240281 (6. Februar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe jetzt alle Teile für meinen Loop hier liegen außer GPU Block weil ich da auf Watercool und Aquacomputer warte und leider fehlt auch noch der MORA 420, den ich am 08.01. bei Watercool bestellt habe, da war er auch lieferbar, die haben meine Bestellung aber erst nach 2 Wochen bearbeitet weil angeblich so viel zu tun war und dann war er nicht mehr lieferbar und jetzt bekomme ich ihn auch sonst nirgends, scheinbar überall ausverkauft. Oder habt Ihr noch nen geheimen Shop wo ich Glück haben könnte? Ist eigentlich am Ende egal welcher 420er, wollte eigentlich LT in schwarz, aber eigentlich ist es jetzt auch egal, Hauptsache ich bekomme überhaupt irgendeinen.


Noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Feehler (6. Februar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Noch jemand ne Idee?


Hatte heute morgen schonmal geschaut , aber auch nichts gefunden , auch EU-Weit nichts , wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als zu warten :/

Bei highflow.nl ist er ja leider auch nicht lieferbar, den Shop kann man meiner Meinung nach aber durchaus empfehlen , hab da gute Erfahrungen gemacht , auch was Lieferzeit angeht


----------



## Michi240281 (6. Februar 2021)

Feehler schrieb:


> Hatte heute morgen schonmal geschaut , aber auch nichts gefunden , auch EU-Weit nichts , wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als zu warten :/
> 
> Bei highflow.nl ist er ja leider auch nicht lieferbar, den Shop kann man meiner Meinung nach aber durchaus empfehlen , hab da gute Erfahrungen gemacht , auch was Lieferzeit angeht


Hier hab ich einen gefunden:









						Watercool Radiatore MO-RA3 420 PRO black
					

Watercool Radiatore MO-RA3 420 PRO black




					www.ybris-cooling.it
				




Ist ein Shop aus den Bezugsquellen, die Watercool auf ihrer Seite angibt! Ordinabile heißt wohl bestellbar. Vllt schick ich da mal ne Mail hin!
Ansonsten wie du schreibst EU-weit nix zu finden!


----------



## Feehler (6. Februar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich einen gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwar etwas teurer + Versand der noch dazu kommt aber wenn du nicht warten kannst/ willst (kann ich auch selten) , doch noch einigermaßen vertretbar  
Sagt mir allerdings nix der Shop...


----------



## Michi240281 (6. Februar 2021)

Feehler schrieb:


> Zwar etwas teurer + Versand der noch dazu kommt aber wenn du nicht warten kannst/ willst (kann ich auch selten) , doch noch einigermaßen vertretbar
> Sagt mir allerdings nix der Shop...


Die haben einen WhatsApp Kontaktservice, der auch direkt geantwortet hat. Leider auch nur bestellbar, aber nicht lieferbar. Dann bleibt mir nur das warten!


----------



## DARPA (6. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> DP Ultra... sieht auch im Kanister schon zäher aus wie Wasser...


Ja das ist schon richtig. DP Ultra ist sehr recht dick angemischt und wirkt dadurch öliger oder zäher wie du sagst.
Ist aber wiederum positiv für die Schmierung der Pumpe.
Ich benutze es auch schon länger und kann nix negatives berichten.

Also das kann schon nen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss haben vs. dest. Wasser. Änderungen im Durchfluss bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen kann man mit dem highflow auch  rausmessen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Februar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du die Position des Durchflussmessers auch verändert? Relativ sollte die Messung ansonsten durchaus verlässlich sein, auch wenn der Absolutwert vielleicht nie korrekt war.



Ne, das ist es ja.. nur die Suppe getauscht.. und paar Schläuche und Winkel gegen Hardtubes...  Denke es leigt wirklich am DP Ultra


----------



## Sverre (6. Februar 2021)

kinematische Viskosität ist das Stichwort....

z.B.
gibt es dafür Korrekturkurven


			https://www.taconova.com/fileadmin/downloads/DB/HA/TacoSetter_Korrekturkurven_d.pdf
		


usw.


			https://www.glykolundsole.de/Downloaddateien/GLYKOSOL%20N%20klein%20deutsch.pdf


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ne, das ist es ja.. nur die Suppe getauscht.. und paar Schläuche und Winkel gegen Hardtubes...  Denke es leigt wirklich am DP Ultra



Kann es sein, dass das keine Fertigmische, sondern Konzentrat war? Das sollte zwar eigentlich nicht in 5-l-Gebinden kommen, aber eine zu hohe Konzentration würden die beschriebene Konsistenz und den niedrigen Durchfluss erklären; die beobachtete Schlierenbildung könnte auf mangelnde Mischung mit zuwenig Wasser zurückzuführen sein. (Ansonsten kann der Siff unbekannter Herkunft, der vorher sichtbar im Kreislauf hing, jetzt natürlich auch irgend eine Engstelle verstopfen.)


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Torsten  Also auf dem Kanister steht "Fertiggemisch"... aber der Rest passt zu deiner Beschreibung... 

Engstellen Verstopfung will ich mal ausschließen... im Dez. den CPU-Block gesäubert, der GPU Block ist neu im Dezember reingekommen... und dadurch auch paar mal des destillierte Wasser in dem Zeitraum gewechselt worden... fürs Grobe ist ein Filter von AC drin.. alles sauber....


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Februar 2021)

@OldN3rd
Vor kurzem bei meiner 5700XT die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert und die Backplate von Ac eingebaut, dazu muss ich  das Wasser im internen Kreislauf ablassen. Mit neuen DB ultra clear aufgefüllt.

DF vorher bei 55Hz ~ 50l/H jetzt sind es es bei 65HZ ~ 20l/H – irgendwas ist verstopft (wenn man Luft im System ausschließen kann)
Ich zerlege die Wakze vll am Montag spätesten dann nächste Woche, aber Verstopfung wird wie immer im CPU Kühler sein – im Filter ist dies leider nie ………Defacto jedes Mal war der CPU Kühler der Schuldige, die feinen Strukturen sind einfach perfect zum "filtern"

Edit: Wasser (interner Kreislauf) War seit Dezember 2020 drinnen also wirklich nicht lange. Cpukühler habe ich das letzte mal im Juli offen gehabt. Wenn du wirlklich auf nummer Sicher gehen willst muss der CPU Block aufgemacht werden.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Februar 2021)

DF ist heute früh nochmals eingbrochen auf unter 15/l Stunde, ich musst leider handeln.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich sagen, ich hatte damals nach dem Wechsel von Innovatek auf DB ultra nur mit Destilliertem Wasser gespült. Ich bin bald mit meinem Latein in punkto Ablagerungen am Ende .......
Irgendwas reagiert in meiner Wakue nur Metallischen Ursprunges kann es nicht sein......
Kann das Metall aus dem das Sieb ist hier reagiert haben?
Jetzt passt der DF wieder knappe 50 L/H bei 55HZ…..


----------



## DARPA (7. Februar 2021)

Was für nen Schlauch hast du verbaut?


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2021)

Du solltest dazu ein eigenes Thema aufmachen, damit wir diese Sache genauer durchgehen können. In erster Linie würde ich auch gerne alles gelistet haben, was überhaupt verbaut ist und der Schlauch was hierzu verwendet wird, ist auch wichtig. Nicht das du dir, was aus Aluminium mit verbaut hast.

So ein Zeug habe ich noch nie bei mir drin gehabt und 3 Jahre hatte ich auch Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch + DP-Ultra in Gelb verwendet. Seit einem Jahr habe ich aber Acryl Rohre + DP-Ultra in transparent drin und bei mir ist immer noch alle Glasklar.


----------



## SnaxeX (7. Februar 2021)

So, Umzug ist vollendet, Grafikkarte hat den Tropfen auch überlebt. Bin dann aber eh 2 Tage lang nicht dazu gekommen, da müsste auch alles trocken gewesen sein. Freundin hat auch tapfer mitgeholfen.


----------



## Trollosaurus (8. Februar 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen. 
Ich habe gesehen, dass man über die Aquaero die Möglichkeit hat, API auszugeben. Kann jemand von euch eine gute App empfehlen um diese auszulesen?


----------



## Michi240281 (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. des Kundenservices und generellem "Geschäftsgebaren" von Watercool ist?

Ich habe vor meiner aktuellen Bestellung für meinen ersten Custom Loop vorher noch mit keinerlei "Wasserkühlungs-Shops" zu tun gehabt.

Alle Shops von Aquacomputer, Aquatuning, EKWB etc. waren gut, es kamen Bestellbestätigungen, man bekam nach 1 Tag spätestens Antwort auf Mails und die Lieferung erfolgte in angemessenem Zeitrahmen.

Aber Watercool ist echt unglaublich, ich fasse mal chronologisch zusammen:


am 08.01. diverse Teile bestellt (Mora 420 und Zubehör für um 500€); alle Teile lieferbar
Bestellbestätigung kam noch recht schnell
am 12.01. kam dann eine Mail, dass die Bearbeitung länger dauert aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage der Produkte
dann kam am 25.01. ne Mail, dass die Bestellung nicht geliefert werden kann, da das Basic Mounting Kit nicht lieferbar wäre, man aber alle anderen Artikel vorab liefern kann. Da gesagt wurde, dass das Mounting Kit am 27.01. wieder lieferbar ist, hab ich gesagt sie können alles zusammen am 27.01. verschicken
am 28.01. kam dann die Mail, dass leider der Mora420 nicht mehr lagernd ist (und am 25. haben sie noch geschrieben dass nur das Mounting Kit fehlt!!!); der sei frühestens ab 15.2. wieder verfügbar
Jetzt hab ich alle Teile hier außer des MORAs, der vom 08.01. bis 25.01. lagernd war und am 25.01. sogar angeblich bereits in "mein Paket" gepackt wurde
Hab zwischendrin auch ein paar Mal dort angerufen, am Telefon ist man freundlich, aber das bringt mir leider auch nix.

Für mich sieht es eindeutig so aus, dass sie am 25.01. einen anderen Kunden hatten, bei dem der MORA gefehlt hat und so haben sie den aus meinem Paket wieder rausgenommen. 

Das ist wirklich unter aller Kanone was die da treiben. Jetzt habe ich noch eine Reklamation (hab mir die anderen Teile dann doch schicken lassen sonst fehlt da nachher wieder was) und hab am Sonntag ne Mail geschrieben! Jetzt ist Mittwoch und keinerlei Reaktion.

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Watercool als deutscher Hersteller sehr zu empfehlen ist, aber meine Erfahrungen mit dem Laden sagen was anderes.

Dass die bereits seit dem 08.01. mein Geld haben muss ich nicht extra erwähnen.


----------



## Richu006 (10. Februar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, wie Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. des Kundenservices und generellem "Geschäftsgebaren" von Watercool ist?
> 
> ...


Naja die Teile von Watercool sind Top... aber ich habe immer bei Aquatuning bestellt. Nie bei Watercool direkt.

Denke aber das es immer schwer ist. Wenn man halt ein mangel an Lieferbaren Teilen hat, wo die Nachfrage gross ist.

Fehler passieren nun mal. Ist halt ärgerlich, aber die Teile herzaubern können sie ja nicht.


----------



## Michi240281 (10. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Naja die Teile von Watercool sind Top... aber ich habe immer bei Aquatuning bestellt. Nie bei Watercool direkt.
> 
> Denke aber das es immer schwer ist. Wenn man halt ein mangel an Lieferbaren Teilen hat, wo die Nachfrage gross ist.
> 
> Fehler passieren nun mal. Ist halt ärgerlich, aber die Teile herzaubern können sie ja nicht.


Es geht nicht ums herzaubern von Teilen, sondern im Wesentlichen um 2 Dinge:


 Sie haben sehr wahrscheinlich den Artikel aus "meinem Paket" wieder rausgenommen und ihn jemand anderem geschickt, da sie von mir ja schon das Geld hatten und jemand anderes evtl. per Rechnung gekauft hat. 
 Sie antworten quasi überhaupt nicht auf Mails, auch nicht auf meine Reklamation
Beide Punkte sind wirklich unterirdisch in Sachen Kundenumgang!


----------



## DOcean (10. Februar 2021)

zu 1. glaube ich nicht bzw. halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, wir fallen da div. Gründe ein wieso das so kam

z.B. wird anhand des Lagerbestandes "gepackt" (zugeteilt), beim wirklichen Packen später stellt sich dann raus das der Lagerbestand nicht gestimmt hat...


----------



## Richu006 (10. Februar 2021)

Zu 1. Denke ich auch nicht.

Vermute auch das war ein System Fehler. Das du eine Benachrichtigung bekamst das der MoRa gepackt wurde.

Wir haben auch ein Webshop "Instrumente" und Bestellungen von da bekommen autonatische Benachrichtigungen, das etwas gepackt wurde, sobald der Artikel bei uns dann Abgebucht wird im Lager. Da gabs schon häufiger Fehler. Dass Benacjrichtigungen raus gingen ohne dass sie sollten.

Ich vermute die sind im Moment völlig überfordert. Und laufen am Limit. Da passieren dann auch mal solche Fehler.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Februar 2021)

Watercool hat da momentan echt Probleme (Aquacomputer auch). Da dauern Antworten auf Mails eben mal zwei Wochen und lieferbar ist auch nichts. Das ist nicht toll, aber ist nun mal die aktuelle Lage.


----------



## Dudelll (10. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Watercool hat da momentan echt Probleme (Aquacomputer auch). Da dauern Antworten auf Mails eben mal zwei Wochen und lieferbar ist auch nichts. Das ist nicht toll, aber ist nun mal die aktuelle Lage.


Hab vor 2 Wochen noch nen agb + kleinkram bestellt. Das ging zumindest direkt nach nem Tag in den Versand. Evtl gibt's nur bei den größeren Sachen Probleme.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Februar 2021)

Genau das ist es, paar Sachen sind da, andere wiederum nicht. Einen Mora 420 wird man diesen Monat vermutlich nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## Michi240281 (10. Februar 2021)

Ne, das war keine automatische Mail vom Versandsystem, ich hatte mit dem Verkaufsleiter gemailt und dieser hat mir geschrieben, dass alles da sei, auch der MORA. Hätte ich da zur Teillieferung zugestimmt (habs nur nett gemeint um Versandkosten zu sparen), hätte ich den MORA jetzt hier und ich könnte mit bauen anfangen aber ohne macht quasi nix nen Sinn.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, paar Sachen sind da, andere wiederum nicht. Einen Mora 420 wird man diesen Monat vermutlich nicht mehr bekommen.


Kann ich bestätigen, mein AGB+Krimskrams war nach drei Tagen bei mir. Bei der Bestellung mit dem 420'er MoRa hat man mir ca. Anfang März als Liefertermin genannt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums herzaubern von Teilen, sondern im Wesentlichen um 2 Dinge:
> 
> 
> Sie haben sehr wahrscheinlich den Artikel aus "meinem Paket" wieder rausgenommen und ihn jemand anderem geschickt, da sie von mir ja schon das Geld hatten und jemand anderes evtl. per Rechnung gekauft hat.
> ...



Zu 1: Glaube ich nicht! Aus eigener Erfahrung vermute(!!) ich eher folgendes:
Mitarbeiter packt dein Paket... Mitarbeiter entdeckt eine Macke, Beschädigung, etc am Produkt und legt es in den Schrott statt dem Kunden ein defektes Teil zu schicken... im Warenwirtschaftssystem ist dann aber kein Ersatz mehr...

Zu 2: Kann ich Bestätigen, dass manchmal der Kontakt etwas hakelig ist, ABER:
- Aktuell müssen die denke ich auch einiges an Personal nach Hause schicken, wegen der Todes-Apokalypse!
- Selbst wenn alle Mitarbeiter gerade im Werk rumspringen, ist das noch eine kleine Bude... klar sollten die jeden adäquat auch via Mail oder Telefon betreuen, hätte hätte Fahrradkette...  Aus dem Grund, dass die nicht genug Leute haben und bezahlen können (Ein Call-Center in Indien braucht niemand! Glaub es mir!) haben die soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch ihr eigenes Forum eingestellt.

Wie schon geraten wurde, wenn der Hersteller nicht den Ansprüchen genügt... bei Aquatuning usw bestellen...

Mit haben die Jungs von Watercool eigentlich immer helfen können, wenn was bestellt war, aber nicht geliefert werden konnte... Aber das war vor der Todes-Apokalypse...

Ich könnte es sogar verstehen, wenn sich genug beschweren, dass man dort den Direktvertrieb einstellt und dann kannst du von CaseKing zu Aquatuning und wieder zurück tingeln.. ob das dann ne Freude ist... 

Wasserkühlung ist nunmal ein Freak & Enthusiasten Thema... Nichts was in Millionenstückzahl irgendwo vom Band fällt.... zumindest wenn es um Qualität geht. Da kommt nach Watercool und Aquacomputer meiner Erfahrung nach erstmal ne Weile nichts bevor man zu EKWB greift.. und danach die Pause ist immernoch groß...

Apropos MORA...

Ist das nicht so ein Moped? Sogar lieferbar:








						Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT - Black
					

Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT - Black




					www.highflow.nl
				




Bevor ich gar nicht zum basteln käme wäre das eine Alternative? (Also für mich schon... )








						Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 1080mm Nova Radiator
					

Darf es etwas mehr sein?  Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 1080mm Nova! 350 x 350 x 45 mm reine Kühlfläche für neun 120 mm Lüfter. Nur ein weiterer Alphacool Radiator bietet mehr Kühlfläche am Stück: der Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 1260 SuperNova...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2021)

Vor Kurzen bei Aquacomputer & Watercool zeitgleich etwas bestellt (alles war lagernd). Per Paypal gezahlt. Watercool hat den Warenausgang 2 Tage Nach dem Auftrag erzeugt und versendet. Aquatuning hat hierfür eine Woche gebraucht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass wir zurzeit eine Pandemie haben, ein überdurchschnittliches Auftrag Volumen und sicher Schichtbetrieb in den Lagern. Sind die Zeiten durchaus OK.

@Michi240281

Wenn dir ein Versandleiter schreibt, dann schaut der nur auf den Auftrag. Die Dinge werden von Lagermitarbeiter zur Kommissionierung bereitgestellt. Wenn das System falsche Lagerstände ausgibt, dann werden dir auch falsche Daten übermittelt. Du gehst einfach davon aus, das die Aussage des Versandleiters gestimmt hat. Spätestens wenn dann der Mitarbeiter aktiv die Waren packt sprich diese Kommissioniert wird im der Fehlstand aufgefallen sein.

By the way automatische Mails vom Versandsystem, werden je nach ERP-System durch Ivents getriggert. Die Datenbasis ist quasi immer ein Lagerbestand, wenn die nicht stimmen oder es hier zu Unschärfen kommt, bricht das ganze Konstrukt zusammen 😉


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@razzor1984 Jepp.. das ist bei uns in der Bude Grund Nr.1 warum Ware nicht rausgeht... Einfach Fehlbestand im System.
Dann gibts noch, dass beim Packen Defekte auffallen... oder das wegen Überprüfung auf Fehler der Lagerbestand mal fix gesperrt wird... 
Oder Staplerfahrer Klaus beim Verladen über das Paket fährt... Oder mit der Palettengabel mal eben in das Paket piekt statt darunter ... Das bekommen die Jungs und Mädels bei uns im Vertrieb am PC auch alles nicht mit... bis dann aus dem Lager das SAP aufm Stand ist.. haben schon drölf Kunden ins Telefon gebrüllt... Hab da selbst mal gesessen.. kenne das von A bis Z... und das ist B2B bei uns...


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2021)

@0ldN3rd
Geil wird es, wenn Kunden ihre SAP so „Customizen“ dass die Meilenweit vom Standard sind. Da kann ein kaputter Lagerstand noch das geringste deiner Probleme sein. ERP Systeme sind spitze und wird in der Industrie gebraucht, auch wenn man da jetzt seit neuestem Zahlen davor schreibt wie 4.0 oder 5.0. Nur den Faktor Mensch, der Prozessabläufe nicht immer so einhält bzw das Daten dadurch nicht konsistent sind und es eine Zeit braucht bis man zb. einen Fehlbestand sieht/bemerkt. Man kann das alles auffangen (ein ganz schöner Aufwand) nur im Standard ist das nicht implementiert. Stammdaten sind die heilige Kuh eines ERP-Systems…..

Am ende des Tages darf man auch nicht vergessen, Watercoool oder Aquacomputer sind jetzt nicht ein Amazon mit einer eigenen ERP-Abteilung, die ihnen zb. SAP weiterentwickelt. Die haben, wenn eine externe Firma und da kostet jede Umsetzung eine stange Geld. Da sind Prozesse fast ins stein gemeißelt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Februar 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, ich hatte damals nach dem Wechsel von Innovatek auf PB ultra nur mit Destilliertem Wasser gespült. Ich bin bald mit meinem Latein in punkto Ablagerungen am Ende .......
> Irgendwas reagiert in meiner Wakue nur Metallischen Ursprunges kann es nicht sein......
> Kann das Metall aus dem das Sieb ist hier reagiert haben?


Das liegt zu 100% an der Innovatek Plörre, die vorher drin war. Das Zeug taugt nichts, und macht nur Probleme. Gibts auch einige Threads hier im Forum, da sahen zum Teil neue Kühler nach 2 Wochen aus wie mehrere Jahre alt. Warum das erst jetzt auftaucht? .....


----------



## Michi240281 (11. Februar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Apropos MORA...
> 
> Ist das nicht so ein Moped? Sogar lieferbar:
> 
> ...


Nein leider nicht, das ist ein 360er und ich will/brauche nen 420er. Habe auch schon die 140mm Lüfter hier liegen und ein Wechsel auf 360er kommt auch daher nicht in Frage.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Februar 2021)

Lieferungen habe ich von Watercool und Aquacomputer auch schnell geliefert bekommen. Was mich aber manchmal ärgert ist das manchmal Produkte als Lagernd gelistet werden und es nach dem bestellten doch nicht so ist. Denn ich bestelle nur wenn Lagernd ist und suche sonst auf andere Shop.


----------



## Feehler (11. Februar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Lieferungen habe ich von Watercool und Aquacomputer auch schnell geliefert bekommen. Was mich aber manchmal ärgert ist das manchmal Produkte als Lagernd gelistet werden und es nach dem bestellten doch nicht so ist. Denn ich bestelle nur wenn Lagernd ist und suche sonst auf andere Shop.



Jo genau das ist mir auch schon oft passiert , aber Watercool und Aquatuning / Aquacomputer geht der Versand , WENN das System im Hintergrund passt , echt fix.
Auch bei Rücknahmen / Umtausch oder Änderung der Bestellung kann ich mich nicht beschweren , lief immer tadellos.
Meist ist die Ware in 1-2 Werktagen zu Hause bei mir, auch aktuell keine Probleme.

Zum Vergleich , bei EKWB direkt bestellt , Ware angekommen , ungeöffnet zurückgesendet , da warte ich jetzt seit 3 Wochen auf ca 300 € Rückzahlung ... ist laut EKWB niemand vor Ort , das finde ich dann schon traurig...
Sowas könnte man z.B. auf der HP vermerken....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen






						Temperaturproblem wassergekühlte Titan X Maxwell
					

Hallo zusammen  Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ja eigentlich eine 3070 oder 3080 zulegen aber über die Verfügbarkeit inklusive deren Preisentwicklung brauchen wir ja nicht zu reden. Da ich folglich meine alte Hardware bis auf weiteres weiter nutze, brauch ich mal euren Rat/Meinung weil ich ein...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Mir wurde geraten die Wärmeleitpaste/pads zu ersetzten.


Wie stark altert Wärmeleitpaste und Pads wenn diese unbenutzt rumliegt?
Ich hab zwar beides noch rumliegen aber dürfte wohl auch schon rund 3 Jahre alt sein.



Wenn ich schon hier schreibe und eh die Wakü zerlegen muss, was haltet ihr vom meinem Umbauvorschlag?
Auf die Frage ist noch niemand eingegangen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Februar 2021)

Solange nichts austrocknet, gibt es in der Regel keine Alterungsprobleme. Ich habe schon mit Wärmeleitpaste gearbetiet, die über 10 Jahre in der Tube war und Wärmeleitpads halten, wenn sie abgedeckt sind, fast unbegrenzt. Umgekehrt gibt es aber auch manchmal Pasten, die schon nach 12 Monaten brökelig und unbrauchbar werden.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Watercool hat da momentan echt Probleme (Aquacomputer auch). Da dauern Antworten auf Mails eben mal zwei Wochen und lieferbar ist auch nichts. Das ist nicht toll, aber ist nun mal die aktuelle Lage.



Insiderquellen haben mir gegenüber von einer Verdreifachung des Wakümarktes seit 2018 berichtet. Was das für kleine Hersteller wie Aquacomputer oder Watercool heißt, die eher als Manufaktur arbeiten und den Direktvertrieb nebenbei machen, kann man sich denken. Aber um die gestellte Frage zu beantworten: Ich hatte auch vor meiner professionellen Zeit nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem _Service_ von Watercool. Wo sie helfen können, geben sie sich schnell und unbürokratisch viel Mühe. Mangelnde Verfügbarkeit oder Verzögerungen insbesondere von neuen Produkten gab es aber schon oft und wenn nichts da ist, kann auch der bemühteste Support-Mitarbeiter nichts machen. Vermutlich galt das im vorliegenden Fall gleich gegenüber mehreren Kunden: Wenn alles knapp ist und Kunde A eine Bestellung mit Mo-Ra zurückstellt, weil er noch auf die Verfügbarkeit einer anderen Komponente wartet, während Kunde B nur einen auf einen Mo-Ra wartet, dann schickt man eben ASAP den einen vorhandenen Mo-Ra an Kunde B, um dem zu helfen und verlässt sich darauf, dass die nächste Radiatoren-Lieferung eintrifft (die Kerne importiert Watercool), bevor die Bestellung von Kunde A überhaupt komplett ist. Dann kommt ein Schnee-Chaos oder der anhaltende Verzug beim Zoll oder ähnliches dazwischen und auf einmal ist die Lieferung wieder unvollständig...


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2021)

Ich mach mir da auch kein Stess, entweder warte ich bis geliefert werden kann oder ich schaue ob ich anderweitig die selben Produkte schneller bekommen kann. Mit einem Storo gab es bisher nie Probleme. Allerdings ist es dann meist auch so das andere Händler auch erst auf Lieferung warten.


----------



## Xyrian (12. Februar 2021)

Ich hab bei Watercool seit Ende Dezember eine Bestellung für nen 3080-Kühler offen, seit heute stehen jetzt endlich sowohl Kühler als auch die Backplate als sofort lieferbar drin. Hoffe jetzt auf die Bestätigung dass es gepackt ist, wird aber vermutlich bis morgen dauern.
Hätte mir da auch ein bisschen mehr Kommunikation gewünscht, aber ich verstehe natürlich dass denen gerade allen die Mützen brennen. Hauptsache es klappt irgendwann  Im Moment muss man halt Geduld haben...


----------



## Dudelll (12. Februar 2021)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Watercool seit Ende Dezember eine Bestellung für nen 3080-Kühler offen, seit heute stehen jetzt endlich sowohl Kühler als auch die Backplate als sofort lieferbar drin. Hoffe jetzt auf die Bestätigung dass es gepackt ist, wird aber vermutlich bis morgen dauern.
> Hätte mir da auch ein bisschen mehr Kommunikation gewünscht, aber ich verstehe natürlich dass denen gerade allen die Mützen brennen. Hauptsache es klappt irgendwann  Im Moment muss man halt Geduld haben...


Mein ekwb Block hat auch irgendwie ewig gebraucht obwohl der lagernd war, scheint einfach wirklich viel los zu sein, oder aber viele Probleme mit Zulieferern o.ä. zu geben.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

habe heute in meiner Wakue die Aquastream XT(10 Jahre alt welle gehört getauscht) gegen eine D5 NEXT ausgetauscht. Als Top nutze ich den HEATKILLER® D5-TOP.
Jetzt habe ich ein Problem im Regelbereich zw 40 & 53% ist die Pumpe extrem laut als würde die Welle taumeln und kreischt auch so komisch. Es ist aber nur in diesem Regelbereich.
DF ist sehr gut selbst auf nur 20% komme ich an die 45L/H 100% an die 100L/H.
Hab noch extra in die unterstütze Pumpe liste geschaut von Watercool und hier gibt er diese auch an Lowara D5 (ist eine D5 NEXT Pumpe )
Kühlmittel wird das DP ultra in Klarverwendet.

grüße Razzor


----------



## Tekkla (12. Februar 2021)

Mir ist da mal beim Einbau unbemerkt von oben eine Unterlegscheibe in das Plastikteil gefallen. Gab auch nette Geräusche bei bestimmten RPMs. Dachte zuerst die Pumpe sei schrott.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Februar 2021)

@Tekkla

ich glaub das die Pumpe sauber von Aquacomputer geliefert wurde. Aus der geschlossen Verpackung genommen in das Pumpentop eingebaut thats it 
Wenn man das ausschließen kann was bleibt übrig ? D5 angeschlagen ?


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Februar 2021)

Extrem laut wäre mir jetzt neu, aber eine Pumpe kann bei richtiger Frequenz auch deutlich leiser werden - oder eben lauter.
Mal die Pumpe nochmal ausgebaut und kontrolliert, eventuell auch per Hand paar mal gedreht?


----------



## Richu006 (13. Februar 2021)

Im Prinzip ist die d5 Next auch "nur" eine D5 von Laing. Genau so wie jede andere D5 (ausgenommen die alphacool vpp 755) nur die Elektronik kommt von Aquacomputer.

Und die sind eigentlich schon zimlich leise. Wenn sie sauber entkoppelt sind.

Also entweder hat sie nen macken. Oder sie ist zu schlecht entkoppelt?


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Februar 2021)

@ Richu 006 

Ich habe wieder auf die XT zurückgebaut, mir ist das Geräusch nicht ganz koscher vorgekommen. Ich habe die Pumpe auch schon zerlegt man erkennt nichts am Lager auch keine Schleifspuren usw. System habe ich extra gestern gereinigt, Wasser war sauber keine verunreinigungen bemerkbar. Auch der Kühler war sauber.
Was meint ihr, direkt an AC wenden?

Hier mein Testaufbau: Hatte leider nur einen alten Cpu Kühler drinnen, viel wiederstand ist halt nicht drinnen.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pumpe ist nie trocken gerannt, und wie in der Beschreibung war der Rotor nur relativ zur Steuereinheit zur Seite gerichtet.das Geräusch tritt exakt bei 45% auf, als würde hier eine Unwucht sein.

Hier das Audiofile - https://ufile.io/4ssuv1r6


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Februar 2021)

Hört sich echt nicht so toll an. Tritt das auch auf, wenn die Pumpe senkrecht steht?


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Februar 2021)

Kreislauf ist 100% entlüftet und sie steht so wie im obigen Bild. Stand ist senkrecht und laut Anleitung Konform für eine D5. Ich habe mir die D5 nun nochmals zerlegt und man erkennt jetzt keine "Abnützung" oder dergleichen.

Ich habe die Bilder von diesem Post verglichen https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/aquacomputer-d5-next-macht-geräusche-nach-rma.1248254/
und als Referenz herangezogen. Meine D5 ist genauso wie sie sein soll, null Verschleiß, aber bei 8 Stunden Laufzeit war auch nichts anderes zu erwarten. Glaub da ist ein RMA gerechtfertigt. Ich mach noch ein paar Bilder von den Innereien der D5.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Februar 2021)

AC ohne Umwege über Forum am Montag direkt per Telefon kontaktieren. Die sind in Sachen Direktsupport echt super.


----------



## DARPA (14. Februar 2021)

Hier mal nen EK Kupfer Block nach 20 Monaten Nutzung. Kühlmittel: AC DPU Klar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aus wie neu. Und da ging schon gut Power durch


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Februar 2021)

Tipp fur Anfänger: wenn man externe Radiatoren hat, wo man zu faul war vor dem Umzug sie abzutrennen und man die im eingebundenen Zustand rübergebracht hat, eventuell schauen, ob noch alles festsitzt.

hab letzte Woche den Umzug gemacht und hab mir heut gedacht, ich geb mal wieder Wasser in die WaKü, weil ja immer wieder Luftblasen nachkommen (nicht auf einmal sondern eben uber die besagte Woche).

gesagt getan, gebe ich Wasser In den AGB. Drehe mich kurz um, seh ich wieder AGB sich langsam entleert, denk ich mir nur „was passiert gerade?“. Schau ich dann hinter den PC wo am Boden die externen Radiatoren liegen, läuft langsam die rote Soße aus.

der Anschluss von nem Gewinde hat sich immer mehr rausgedreht weil der Schlauch quasi in die andere Richtung „gewindet“ war und dieser somit den Anschluss immer wieder leicht rausgeschraubt hat.

is noch einmal alles gut gegangen, Verteiler von der Steckdose abgesteckt und das Wasser war ansonsten eh nur bei den Radiatoren.

ah ja, bei Aquatuning sind 360 Radiatoren Halterungen auf -72% gerade...


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Februar 2021)

Das mit den Schläuchen kenne ich, das Problem stellt sich auch oft, wenn man gegenüberliegende Anschlüsse verbindet. Beim Festdrehen des zweiten dreht sich der erste Anschluss gerne los.


----------



## SnaxeX (14. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das mit den Schläuchen kenne ich, das Problem stellt sich auch oft, wenn man gegenüberliegende Anschlüsse verbindet. Beim Festdrehen des zweiten dreht sich der erste Anschluss gerne los.


Jup, war auch wieder ein Kraftakt das beim kurzen Stück zwischen GPU und CPU block hinzubekommen, wenn man aber weis, dass der Loop noch Restwasser/Tropfen überall hat.

Naja, hab jetzt mal die Halterungen bestellt, mal schauen wie ich die externen Radiatoren im neuen Büro dann am besten Unterkriege.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das mit den Schläuchen kenne ich, das Problem stellt sich auch oft, wenn man gegenüberliegende Anschlüsse verbindet. Beim Festdrehen des zweiten dreht sich der erste Anschluss gerne los.



Bei Radiatoren kann man eigentlich immer Anschlüsse mit längeren Gewinden verwenden und auch etwas mehr Kraft beim anziehen aufwenden. Dann hält das Ganze etwas besser.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2021)

Nicht gegen ZMT und Barrow-Anschlüsse. Ich hab es mal bei einem Radiator ausprobiert und einen Anschluss mit der Zange festgezogen. Nicht übertrieben, aber fest genug. Hat bisschen besser gehalten, aber auch nicht gut genug. Da muss man am besten beide Seiten festhalten. Das Problem ist, das Gewinde der Überwurfmutter schneidet sich in den Schlauch, sodass sich der Schlauch auf dem Anschluss mit der Überwurfmutter mitdreht, wenn man da nicht gegen hält. Ist vielleicht nicht die beste Kombination zum Arbeiten, aber wenn es fest ist, hält es bombenfest.


----------



## Feehler (15. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nicht gegen ZMT und Barrow-Anschlüsse. Ich hab es mal bei einem Radiator ausprobiert und einen Anschluss mit der Zange festgezogen. Nicht übertrieben, aber fest genug. Hat bisschen besser gehalten, aber auch nicht gut genug. Da muss man am besten beide Seiten festhalten. Das Problem ist, das Gewinde der Überwurfmutter schneidet sich in den Schlauch, sodass sich der Schlauch auf dem Anschluss mit der Überwurfmutter mitdreht, wenn man da nicht gegen hält. Ist vielleicht nicht die beste Kombination zum Arbeiten, aber wenn es fest ist, hält es bombenfest.



Kann ich nur bestätigen , hält bombenfest die Kombi wenn man  es denn mal fest bekommt D

Beim 1. Zusammenbau hatte ich ohne Witz , 1/2 Tage danach dermaßen Schmerzen in den Fingern (und Hautverluste) vom Zusammenbauen , das war echt nicht mehr feierlich.

Beim 2. Zusammenbauen war ich dann schlauer und hatte Handschuhe an , das ging wesentlich besser und Schmerzen hatte ich danach auch keine


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Februar 2021)

Barrow hat doch gar keine Anschlüsse mit langem Gewinde im Program, oder? Wenn da nur 1-2 Windungen greifen, kann sich natürlich kaum Reibung aufbauen. Mit Anschlüssen, die auf 7-10 mm Gewindelänge kommen, sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Ob man die vom Schlauch ausgehenden Kräfte überbieten kann, hängt natürlich auch von diesem ab (AD19 arbeitet mit einem ganz anderen Hebel als AD11), aber auch wenn es für den Worst Case nicht reicht, kann sich eine Verbesserung bei normalem Transport ergeben. Ich persönlich wäre dafür, Anschlüsse mit 5 mm Gewindelänge und weniger ganz abzuschaffen, aber leider erfordern immer mehr Kühler so etwas.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2021)

Da greifen wirklich nur 2 Windungen, mehr haben die Barrows auch nicht.  Das kann stellenweise unpraktisch sein und gerade in solchen Fällen wären mehr Windungen sicher hilfreich.


----------



## Feehler (15. Februar 2021)

Das Problem ist leider , wie Torsten schon meinte , die meisten Kühler bieten einfach nicht die Möglich längere Gewinde zu nutzen


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2021)

Es hilft, wenn man beim Festziehen der Überwurfmutter den Schlauch entgegen der Drehrichtung der Mutter hält. Dann kommt es auch nicht zu sehr zu diesem Rückdrehverlangen des Schlauches.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2021)

Eben. Je nach Einbauposition wird das dann ziemlich schwierig, mit mehr als 2 Fingern dranzukommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es hilft, wenn man beim Festziehen der Überwurfmutter den Schlauch entgegen der Drehrichtung der Mutter hält. Dann kommt es auch nicht zu sehr zu diesem Rückdrehverlangen des Schlauches.


Ich gehe da sogar einen Schritt weiter und verdrehe die Schläuche in die gegengesetzte Richtung (je nach Situation bis zu einer halben Umdrehung) > beim Anziehen und Gegenhalten des Schlauchs drehen sie sich dann wieder in die korrekte Position.


----------



## Feehler (15. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Eben. Je nach Einbauposition wird das dann ziemlich schwierig, mit mehr als 2 Fingern dranzukommen.



Oder aber du hast irgendwo zwangsweise einen Rotary .... verbaut , selbes Problem  Soviel geflucht hab ich noch nie beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Richu006 (15. Februar 2021)

Ich verbaue schläuche einfach nicht so kurz. Und baue bei so kurzen Distanzen noch eine "Entlsstungsschlaufe" rein. Und da wo das nicht geht weils kacke aussieht nehme ich Hardtubes.

Ich finde bis heute bei engen Platzverhältnissen eignem sich tubes einfach besser... weil da kann man recht Enge 90° Winkel fahren, wo schläuche abknicken würden. 

Ich ziehe deshalb Tubes schläuchen meist vor. 

Die Langen Distanzen zum MoRa sind dann kein Problem für die schläuche. Da kann man paar mal verwinden ohne Probleme.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Februar 2021)

Mit ZMT gehen durchaus 4-5cm Kreisdurchmesser für eine 180°-Biegung. Das ist dann zwar nicht so toll zu verbauen, aber geht mit den richtigen Tricks.


----------



## SnaxeX (16. Februar 2021)

Richtig peinliche Frage, aber...wird die D5 Next auf diesen Winkeladapter "montiert" oder nur draufgesetzt...?


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2021)

Was für ein Winkeladapter? Meinst du das D5 Top von Watercool? Wenn ja, dann ist die Montage wie alle anderen Tops. Rückseite des Tops abschrauben, Pumpe einsetzen, Rückseite über Pumpe führen und festschrauben.  O-Ring innen zwischen Top und D5 dabei nicht vergessen!


----------



## SnaxeX (16. Februar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was für ein Winkeladapter? Meinst du das D5 Top von Watercool? Wenn ja, dann ist die Montage wie alle anderen Tops. Rückseite des Tops abschrauben, Pumpe einsetzen, Rückseite über Pumpe führen und festschrauben.  O-Ring innen zwischen Top und D5 dabei nicht vergessen!




Stell ich die da nur drauf oder bin ich blöd?



Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe deshalb Tubes schläuchen meist vor.



Hab mal ausgerechnet, wenn ich faul bin und nix selber biegen mag und alle Drehungen über Anschlüsse mache, ich auf 200€ für Adapter kommen würde. War kurz verlockend, aber glaub, da kühl ich vorher meinen RAM für das Geld xD


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Februar 2021)

Was sagt denn die Bedienungsanleitung? Da steht immer alles drin.


----------



## SnaxeX (16. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die Bedienungsanleitung? Da steht immer alles drin.


Wird unter Montage nicht angeführt. Bei google find ich auch nix.


----------



## Sverre (16. Februar 2021)

Du stellst die Pumpe auf den Winkel und verschraubst sie von unten.
Wie im Bild auf Seite 1 der Anleitung und unter Punkt 4 beschrieben.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Februar 2021)

Spoiler: Direkt aus dem Handbuch



Die Montage der Pumpe im Computergehäuse kann mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Silikondämpfer und Montageplatte erfolgen, wahlweise auf einer waagerechten Fläche oder mit dem beiliegenden Befestigungswinkel an einer senkrechten Fläche.


Kannst du einfach festschrauben.


----------



## SnaxeX (16. Februar 2021)

Sverre schrieb:


> Du stellst die Pumpe auf den Winkel und verschraubst sie von unten.
> Wie im Bild auf Seite 1 der Anleitung und unter Punkt 4 beschrieben.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Spoiler: Direkt aus dem Handbuch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schau noch einmal nach, aber ich war der Meinung, dass ALLE Schrauben zu klein für die Löcher waren, swoohl die M3 als auch die M4. Da wollt sich nix festbinden. Aber vielleicht war ich zu blöd, ich schau es mir heute noch einmal an. Danke schon mal.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Februar 2021)

Du kannst das Ende der D5 Next abnehmen (die LED-Austrittsöffungen sind ein Silikonring, der das restliche Plastik festhält) und dann dieses Ende von innen kommend mit Schrauben und Muttern z.B. auf dem Winkel fixieren. Danach steckst du die eigentliche Pumpe wieder auf den Gummi.

Hier mal im Vergleich mit langem Ende auf Winkel und mit kurzem Ende freistehend. Da kann man gut erkennen, welche Teile fest zur Pumpe gehören und welche nur angesteckt sind:


			https://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2020/07/bild11-3-pcgh.png
		










						[PLUS] 10 Wasserkühlungspumpen im Test
					

PCGH Plus: Die aktive Bewegung des flüssigen Kühlmediums ist die definierende Eigenschaft einer Wasserkühlung.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Rabauke (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem passenden Gehäuse für meinen PC  
Nach langem basteln am Tj07 hatt ich beschlossen ein itx gehäuse zu nehmen und die komplette wakü extern zu verbauen - ist definitiv nicht meines, bin zu grob motorisch, Kabel und Schlauch nerven  
Deshalb bin ich nun auf der Suche nach nem Gehäuse in das genug radiatorfläche passt um meine Rtx 2080 super und den ryzen 2600 zu kühlen. Brauche keine traumtemperaturen, Hauptsache leise.
Vorhanden sind Kühler für CPU und gpu, Aqualis 880, Laing D5 und ein Aquaero. Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2021)

Du willst die Wakü intern verbauen weil dir das externe Verbauen zu kompliziert war? Vom Regen in die Traufe würde ich sagen. Extern ist imo einfacher   .


----------



## Rabauke (17. Februar 2021)

Zu kompliziert ist nicht das Problem, ich mag die Schläuche usw extern nicht, zudem ist mir das itx gehäuse einfach zu klein. Bin nach Jahren wakü einfach ein Freund von interner wakü


----------



## Richu006 (17. Februar 2021)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Zu kompliziert ist nicht das Problem, ich mag die Schläuche usw extern nicht, zudem ist mir das itx gehäuse einfach zu klein. Bin nach Jahren wakü einfach ein Freund von interner wakü


Jedem das seine... ich mag beides... mache meist ein komplet interner loop. Aber mit 2 Anschlüssen für ein MoRa extern... den ich dann erweitern kann.

Leistungstechnisch kommt nichts internes an nen externen Radiator ran.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2021)

Challenge accepted. 
Mit genug Overkill und dem richtigen Gehäuse bekommt man auch externe Radiatoren geschlagen. Klar ist das Verhältnis Fläche-Kühlleistung bei einem externen Radiator immer besser, aber man kommt auch intern recht nah dran.


----------



## Rabauke (17. Februar 2021)

Gut, dein case dürfte da ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten bieten  aber eher das Gegenteil von dem was ich suche von der Größe. Denke eher an eines für 2x360 oder 420 und 280. Irgendwie stolpern ich auch immer wieder übers Silvester ft02 mit dem 540mm Radiator, aber ist auch nicht wirklich klein


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2021)

Jo. Dein Zielcase wird man wohl  mindestens 4 mal in meinem Riesenkasten parken können. Watt n´ Glück, datt dat Rollen hat.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass man für gute Kühlung Radiatorfläche und Airflow braucht und dafür braucht man eben große Gehäuse oder externe Radiatoren.


----------



## Rabauke (17. Februar 2021)

Was würdest denken was für gpu und CPU an Fläche notwendig wäre um das ganze bei erträglichen Temperaturen leise zu kühlen?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2021)

Kommt auf die Hardware (bzw. deren Leistungsaufnahme, alles andere ist nämlich egal) an und was du als erträglich und leise betrachtest. Da gehen unsere Ansichten sicher deutlich auseinander, mich triggern 40°C bei der GPU und hörbare Lüfter schon.
Die olle Faustregel sagt 1 120er/100W, aber für mehr als Mindestmaß taugt die nicht mehr.


----------



## Richu006 (17. Februar 2021)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Was würdest denken was für gpu und CPU an Fläche notwendig wäre um das ganze bei erträglichen Temperaturen leise zu kühlen?


Was sind "erträgliche" Temperaturen?
Was ist "leise"?

Welche Hardware wird gekühlt? 

Du merkst vieles ist einfach Relativ... und Ansichtssache. Was dem einen zu laut ist, kann einem anderen Leise genug sein. 
Der eine kriegt Panik wenn sein Wasser mal 30°C überschreitet, ein anderer nimmt auch 50°C locker in Kauf!

Je nach dem brauchst du halt mehr oder weniger Fläche.

Und Fläche ist nicht alles, wichtig ist auch wie viel frische Luft die Radis jeweils bekommen.

Wenn du zb. 1 Radi in die Front packst und einen in den Deckel... und der im Deckel dann nur die bereits warme Luft abbekommt, dann bringt der wesentlich weniger, als was die selbe Fläche bringen würde mit frischer kalter Luft.


----------



## Rabauke (17. Februar 2021)

Meine Rtx 2080 super läuft mit 80% pt, die CPU "normal" sollten so um die 300 Watt sein. Unhörbar muss nicht sein, aber sehr leise schon - den NT Lüfter vom seasonic höre ich leicht, das stört zb nicht. 
Temperaturen - so lange nix kaputt geht weil das Wasser zu warm wird


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Februar 2021)

Welche CPU säuft 300W? Hast du nen Threadripper oder Intel Core-X?


----------



## Richu006 (17. Februar 2021)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Meine Rtx 2080 super läuft mit 80% pt, die CPU "normal" sollten so um die 300 Watt sein. Unhörbar muss nicht sein, aber sehr leise schon - den NT Lüfter vom seasonic höre ich leicht, das stört zb nicht.
> Temperaturen - so lange nix kaputt geht weil das Wasser zu warm wird


Die Frage ist schon was die für Temperaturen vorschweben... willst du ähnliche Temps erreichen wie unter Luft, dann kann man auch mit wenig Fläche relativ viel kühlen. Weil der Wirkungsgrad von Radiatoren steigt mit zunehmender Delta Luft/Wassertemperatur quadratisch an.

Ich zb. bekomme ohne mein MoRa mit 2x 360er Radiator auch meine 700 Watt (3090+10900k) einigermassen leise "gekühlt"... Lüfter Drehzahlen um 1200-1400 rpm. 
Habe dann aber 50 grad warmes Wasser. Und die GPU erreicht 70 grad (ähnlich wie mit dem Stock luft kühler)

Hänge ich noch den MoRa dran kann ich meine Lüfter auf 500 rpm Drosseln und erreiche noch 32°C Wassertemperatur

Der Unterschid von Inter 2x 360 zu Extern mit MoRa 420 sind einfach Welten!


----------



## Rabauke (17. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Welche CPU säuft 300W? Hast du nen Threadripper oder Intel Core-X?


CPU und gpu zusammen sollten knapp 300 Watt sein. 
Als Beispiel - hatte meine gtx 980ti und den Ryzen 2600 im Tj07 an einem 480er (leider vergessen welche Lüfter) war von den Temperaturen und Lautstärke ok für mich. Nur war mir das tj zu groß.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Februar 2021)

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich. Gut, 300W bekommt man auch mit den üblichen 2x360 noch akzeptabel gekühlt, kein Problem. In einem anständigen Gehäuse mit reichlich Mesh passt das.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2021)

Das würde ich sogar dem 240+360 Setup in meinem guten alten A71b noch zutrauen. Mit dem einzelnen 5675c ist es jedenfalls leicht unterfordert, aber warum Wakü ausbauen wenn sie doch schon da ist, hat auch keiner was von  .


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Februar 2021)

Wieso unterfordert, das Verhältnis Fläche zu Abwärme ist doch bei einem i5 gegen die Fläche ganz ok.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2021)

65W auf 5*120mm sind dann doch minimal überzogen. Man kann es natürlich wie bei nen alten RR sehen "die Leistung ist ausreichend"   .


----------



## Rabauke (18. Februar 2021)

Dann bliebe nur noch die Frage nach dem richtigen Gehäuse - vom Schreibtisch her wäre ein inverted atx gehäuse gut, nur leider gibt's da eigentlich nix was Platz für 2x360 und eine gute Belüftung bietet. Von daher ist der externe Radiator auf einmal doch wieder geschickt


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2021)

Mein Tipp für externe Wakü mit kleinem aber noch handlebarem Gehäuse ist und bleibt mATX. Ich mag mein Sugo. Das vorherige hat leider bei den aktuellen GPU Längen das Handtuch geworfen.
Ansonsten ist viel Wakü intern und inverted ATX halt genau das TJ07 .
Was schwebt dir denn optisch vor?


----------



## Rabauke (18. Februar 2021)

Optisch? Das Tj07  im ernst, ich liebe das Gehäuse, aber um das so zu bekommen das genug Radiatorfläche rein passt muss man viel basteln, und die Motivation dazu ist mir leider abhanden gekommen in den letzten Jahren. 
Hab aktuell das Raijintek Ophion, und da dein Vorschlag mit matx eigentlich recht interessant ist werd ich mir mal die matx Variante vom ophion anschauen, evtl ist das plus doch der externe eher meines mit mehr platz intern.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Februar 2021)

Hello,

siche nach einem nauen Wakue case - kann man das Core X71 empfehlen ?

lg Razzor


----------



## SnaxeX (19. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du kannst das Ende der D5 Next abnehmen (die LED-Austrittsöffungen sind ein Silikonring, der das restliche Plastik festhält) und dann dieses Ende von innen kommend mit Schrauben und Muttern z.B. auf dem Winkel fixieren. Danach steckst du die eigentliche Pumpe wieder auf den Gummi.
> 
> Hier mal im Vergleich mit langem Ende auf Winkel und mit kurzem Ende freistehend. Da kann man gut erkennen, welche Teile fest zur Pumpe gehören und welche nur angesteckt sind:
> 
> ...


Meine D5 Next hat ein anderes Top als auf dem linken Bild. Ich müsste erst mal wieder den halben Loop leeren damit ich zum Installieren komm, aber werde das erst nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen.




razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> siche nach einem nauen Wakue case - kann man das Core X71 empfehlen ?
> 
> lg Razzor



Kann man empfehlen, hab es selber hier und auch noch ein anderer User. Top und Seite passen 360er Radiatoren rein, Front ein 420er oder sogar 480er. 

Mit letzterem wird es aber richtig knapp mit allem, da kann man den Top Radiator nur mehr auf ne Pull oder Push Konfiguration laufen lassen laut der Bedienungsanleitung (keine Ahnung ob es sich mit nem slim Radiator ausgeht).

Ich weiß nicht was du für Hardware hast, aber wenn man theoretisch alles auf Push-/Pull machst, hab ich damals meinen R9 3900X + Vega56@V64@OC kühl und leise hinbekommen. Gibt von PCGH da auch nen Test, wo sie Push, Pull und Push/Pull getestet haben. 
Erstetzt natürlich nicht mehr Kühlfläche, aber so holt man dann halt das Maximum raus.


----------



## Xyrian (20. Februar 2021)

Mal als kleines Update bezüglich der Watercool-Situation, scheinen ja noch ein paar hier auf Teile zu warten:
Habe die Tage ein paar Emails mit denen ausgetauscht, scheinbar sind die Wasserkühler mittlerweile tatsächlich auf Lager, aber es hapert an den Backplates. Stehen aber im Shop auf "Lieferbar innerhalb 2-3 Werktagen"... Sonderbar.
Außerdem hab ich nochmal bestätigt bekommen dass es wohl in den nächsten Monaten definitiv eine aktive Backplate geben wird, mal gespannt auf das Design


----------



## Xyrian (26. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seufz...

Hat einer von euch den Festplattenkühler von denen im Einsatz? Silentstar, oder wie das Teil heißt. 
Bringt das was, von der Schalldämmung her? (Ja, ich hab immer noch normale HDDs im Einsatz )


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2021)

Ich hab die Version 1.5. Dämmt definitiv ordentlich, ist aber heutzutage bis~2TB vergleichbar teuer wie gleich eine SSD zu kaufen


----------



## Xyrian (26. Februar 2021)

Hm, vielleicht fällt mir da mal ein gebrauchter in die Hände...

Edit: Oh mein Gott, es passiert! [hochfrequentes Kreischen]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. März 2021)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wenn man die externen Radiatoren aus Platzmangel nur links vom Rechner hinstellen kann, sollten die Lüfter bzw. sollte die Luft Richtung Wand gehen oder andersrum? Siehe Foto, montiere da die Halterung an den Ikea Schrank.

Ist halt nur die Frage ob die Lüfter die Luft Richtung Wand saugen oder andersrum --> bei andersrum würde halt die ganze warme Abluft direkt vor den Radiator gehen, der sich seitlich intern befindet. Oder ist das im Raum eh egal?

Edit: Ich machs aber auch schon wieder komplizierter als nötig. Ich kanns auch einfach an die Wand dahinter drannageln und die Lüfter so positionieren, dass der Luftstrom von links nach rechts geht...quasi wie beim PC.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2021)

Dritte Option: Horizontal  (zwecks Entlüftung tatsächlich eine gute Idee)
Für optimale Leistung und für leichtere Reinigung des Bodens darunter würde ich ihn einfach 20 cm höher befestigen. Dann ist auch die Richtung egal, weil durch die Glasscheibe wohl eher wenig warme Luft in den Rechner gelangen kann.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. März 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Dritte Option: Horizontal  (zwecks Entlüftung tatsächlich eine gute Idee)
> Für optimale Leistung und für leichtere Reinigung des Bodens darunter würde ich ihn einfach 20 cm höher befestigen. Dann ist auch die Richtung egal, weil durch die Glasscheibe wohl eher wenig warme Luft in den Rechner gelangen kann.


Horizontal geht es sich nicht aus 

Ich hab jetzt den einen Anschluss einfach mal so im offenen Kreislauf (natürlich alles abgeschaltet) geöffnet und gegen einen 90° Grad Winkel Anschluss ausgetauscht. Da jetzt nur normale Nägel verwendet wurden und ich dem nicht ganz so traue, werd ich whs mal demnächst alles richtig bohren/Dübel nutzen. Da werden die Radiatoren dann eh wieder gedreht und dann kann ich sie bei Gelegenheit auch entlüften!^^

Und ja, sie sind etwas schief - aber das sehe ich de facto nicht dort wo sie sind, das muss reichen^^
Meine Freundin fragt mich eh schon die ganze Zeit, warum ich mir das überhaupt antue...^^


----------



## Xyrian (5. März 2021)

Ich habe im Vorfeld der Montage des Heatkillers mal einen Stresstest (3D Mark Timespy Extreme) für 10 Minuten laufen lassen, und die Temperaturen des Stock-Luftkühlers mit den Mitteln die ich hier zur Verfügung habe überwacht, und boy howdy, das kratzt wirklich an der Grenze des Erträglichen...
Bei einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 22° hab ich im Gehäuse unter dem Deckel knapp 40°, die Wassertemperatur (im Moment halt nur durch den i9 10900KF geheizt) liegt bei knapp 27°, und die arme RTX3080 kämpft mit unfassbaren 84,3° an der GPU und 92° auf der Backplate... Sagt was ihr wollt, aber das kann auf Dauer nicht gut sein. Auf dem Screenshot sieht man schön, wie das Thermal Throttling immer öfter eingreift, auch der GPU-Takt wird immer "fransiger", geht stellenweise auf 1710 MHz runter. Satte 350W Power Draw! 
Sonderbarerweise ist die Lüfterdrehzahl bei 80% gedeckelt. Wie gesagt, das ist alles komplett @stock, ich hab nichts verändert, undervolted, overvolted, Lüfterkurven geändert oder was auch immer.
Achja, die Lautstärke: Gemessen mit einer fragwürdigen Android-App (Bosch iNVH) hab ich eine Idle-Lautstärke von 30 dB(A), unter Last bei den 80% Drehzahl sind wir dann bei 37 dB, das ist schon störend laut (gemessen auf meinem Schreibtisch, etwa 1m entfernt.
Mein Gehäuse ist das TT The Tower, das ist halt für Wasserkühlungen ausgelegt, ich hab für die vordere Kammer nur jeweils einen 120er Lüfter für Rein und Raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe noch eine Klausur am Montag, auf die ich mich vorbereiten muss, da hab ich im Moment nicht die Ruhe um den neuen Kühler zu montieren. 
Erst die Bildung, dann die Wissenschaft!  Mal sehen, ob ich mit den 350W mehr das Delta von 5° halten kann.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2021)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich mit den 350W mehr das Delta von 5° halten kann.


Nicht ohne Lüftersteuerung jedenfalls.

Bei mir wird bald auf Airplex Gigant 3360 aufgerüstet .
Die 2080 "Ultra" überheizt mir das 720er Aquaduct trotz kleinem Prozzi zu sehr. (Und außerdem wollte ich schon immer den großen Turm haben ).


----------



## Xyrian (5. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Lüftersteuerung jedenfalls.


Aquaero 6 regelt.
Hab eine Lüfterkurve für die Wassertemperatur festgelegt, aber bis jetzt bin ich nie über den Minimalwert hinausgekommen.
Muss aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unbedingt so niedrig bleiben. Je mehr Wassertemp, desto mehr Energieabgabe bei gleicher Drehzahl!


----------



## Sinusspass (5. März 2021)

Nun ja, 5K Delta ist nun wirklich nicht ohne. Wenn da bis jetzt nur ein 10900k drin war mit meinetwegen 300W in Prime95 und du dann 5K halten kannst, wird das mit der doppelten Energiemenge ohne dreifache Lüfterdrehzahl nichts. Wenn die 5K bei normaler Gaminglast entstanden sind, hat der Prozzi vielleicht mit 100, lass es 150W sein geheizt, wenn überhaupt. Die vierfache Wärmemenge wird dann sicher warm, Lüfterdrehzahlen hin oder her.
Ich selbst schaffe es mit 8 560ern nicht immer, <5K Delta zu halten. Wenn ich beide Grafikkarten und die CPU heizen lasse (ok, das sind dann zusammen >1kW) gehe ich auch steil in Richtung 10K. Zugegeben, bei 350 Umdrehungen der Lüfter.
Im Tower 900 kannst du ja maximal 2 560er verbauen, da würde ich schon mit einem Delta über 10K rechnen.


----------



## Xyrian (5. März 2021)

Das mit den 5K war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. Das ganze System hat einen 360er und zwei 240er Radiatoren, das kommt bei den kombinierten 500+ Watt definitiv in Schwitzen, da muss man kein Experte in Thermodynamik dafür sein. 
In jedem Fall wird es eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem normalen Miefquirl sein, der jetzt montiert ist. Ich hab da keine Ambitionen, das tollste schnellste leiseste und kühlste System aller Zeiten zu haben, es soll halt alltagstauglich laufen. Ich denke, dafür reicht es   
Bin gespannt was am Ende rauskommt. Ist meine erste wassergekühlte GPU, ich habe null Erfahrungswerte wie sich das in der Wasserkühlung auswirkt


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2021)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was am Ende rauskommt. Ist meine erste wassergekühlte GPU, ich habe null Erfahrungswerte wie sich das in der Wasserkühlung auswirkt


Bei ner GPU ist der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Lukü und Wakü idR deutlich größer als bei CPUs. 

Also wenn du bisher nur die CPU unter Wasser hast, dann wirste mit der GPU erst richtig merken, was Wakü bedeutet


----------



## Xyrian (5. März 2021)

Ich wollte meine alte GTX970 auch immer mit in den Kreislauf setzen, aber dann hab ich zu lange gewartet und es hat sich nicht mehr gelohnt. Als ob ich für eine GPU für 300€ noch nen 150€ Kühler kaufe 
Aber jetzt bin ich gespannt was kommt


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2021)

Kühler für alte Karten bekommt man doch regelmäßig im Abverkauf/den Kleinanzeigen für <50€.


----------



## Xyrian (5. März 2021)

Sicher, aber auch da gabs immer nur den ollen Alphacool Universalblock. War eine Evga ACX2.0 gewesen, die war auch so echt leise, da hats mich nicht genug gestört.


----------



## Michi240281 (7. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, kurze Frage: Den MORA soll man ja vor Verwendung mit (Seifen?-) Wasser ausspülen. Wie genau muss man da vorgehen? Einfach in der Badewanne fluten? Und wie bekommt man denn da von innen alles wieder trocken? Sollte ja sicherlich komplett trocken sein bevor man die Anlage befüllt.

Acrylröhren dann nach dem Biegen auch mit Seifenwasser durchspülen?


----------



## Sinusspass (7. März 2021)

Duschkopf abschrauben, den Schlauch an einen Anschluss halten, ordentlich heißes Wasser durch und danach mit destilliertem Wasser durchspülen, sodass keine Reste vom Leitungswasser drin sind. Fertig.
Das macht nichts, wenn da noch Reste vom destillierten Wasser drin sind, schließlich bestehen sämtliche Kühlmittel im Wakü-Bereich größtenteils daraus.
Bei Acrylröhren reicht auch etwas destilliertes Wasser. Man will schließlich nur verhindern, dass irgendwelche Splitter vom Acryl im Kreislauf landen.


----------



## Michi240281 (7. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Duschkopf abschrauben, den Schlauch an einen Anschluss halten, ordentlich heißes Wasser durch und danach mit destilliertem Wasser durchspülen, sodass keine Reste vom Leitungswasser drin sind. Fertig.
> Das macht nichts, wenn da noch Reste vom destillierten Wasser drin sind, schließlich bestehen sämtliche Kühlmittel im Wakü-Bereich größtenteils daraus.
> Bei Acrylröhren reicht auch etwas destilliertes Wasser. Man will schließlich nur verhindern, dass irgendwelche Splitter vom Acryl im Kreislauf landen.


Alles klar! Hab hier soeben was gelesen von Cilit Bang. Unnötig?


----------



## Dudelll (7. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Alles klar! Hab hier soeben was gelesen von Cilit Bang. Unnötig?


Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Beim Mora hatte ich nur warmes Wasser und dest. zum nachspülen genommen und bisher keine Probleme. Reicht bei Produkten die sauber gefertigt sind auch vollkommen aus.

Hab vor paar Jahren bei b-ware ac Radiatoren aber auch hin und wieder mal mit Reiniger durchgespült, teilweise war das nicht feierlich was da an Dreck drin saß.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Alles klar! Hab hier soeben was gelesen von Cilit Bang. Unnötig?


Bei Netzradiatoren ist das nicht verkehrt, um Lötreste rauszubekommen. Da muss man es aber richtig machen und danach sehr gut spülen. Der Mora ist aber ein Rohrradiator, da sind keine Fette und Lösungsmittel drin, höchstens Metallspäne. Dafür ja ordentlich durchspülen, damit die raus sind.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2021)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit 2 Pumpen und deren Umdrehungen? Lässt man die synchron laufen? Oder ist das egal, wenn eine 30% und die andere 100% läuft? Muss man da was beachten? Was hat wie vor und oder Nachteile?


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2021)

Rein vom Sound würde ich eine ähnliche Drehzahl anstreben. Da so eine Kreiselpumpe das Wasser aber nur Beschleunigt ohne es groß zu blockieren sollte unterschiedliche Drehzahlen auch kein großes Problem sein.

Eigene Frage: Hat jemand zuletzt was bei Aquacomputer bestellt? Laut Webseite sind die explizit nicht durch Covid blockiert. Liefern die wirklich zeitig?


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Rein vom Sound würde ich eine ähnliche Drehzahl anstreben. Da so eine Kreiselpumpe das Wasser aber nur Beschleunigt ohne es groß zu blockieren sollte unterschiedliche Drehzahlen auch kein großes Problem sein.


Die zweite Pumpe wäre nicht in diesem Raum.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigene Frage: Hat jemand zuletzt was bei Aquacomputer bestellt? Laut Webseite sind die explizit nicht durch Covid blockiert. Liefern die wirklich zeitig?


Ja, gerade erst letzte Woche. Dauerte 4 Werktage. Gerade erst ein ne Lüftersteuerung, D5 und diversen Kleinkram gekauft. War nach 3 Tagen auch eher hibbelig und habe da zur Sicherheit angerufen. Der Mann am Telefon meinte, er würde den Auftrag direkt an den Versand weiterreichen, damit es schneller ginge. Bei denen sei gerade echt viel los. Kam dann tags drauf an.


----------



## Xyrian (9. März 2021)

Moin Leute,

habe jetzt den Heatkiller auf die 3080er geschnallt, und der Unterschied ist wirklich beachtlich. Nach einer halben Stunde Time Spy Extreme bin ich jetzt bei etwa 56° auf der GPU und 80° beim RAM, mein Delta liegt jetzt bei 15° (23° Raumtemperatur, 38° Wassertemperatur, alle Lüfter auf Mindestdrehzahl). 
Gehäusetemperatur jetzt bei gerade mal 28,5°.
Bin soweit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Sinusspass (9. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit 2 Pumpen und deren Umdrehungen? Lässt man die synchron laufen? Oder ist das egal, wenn eine 30% und die andere 100% läuft? Muss man da was beachten? Was hat wie vor und oder Nachteile?


Gleiche Drehzahl ist natürlich ideal, allein um die Umdrehungen niedrig zu halten. Wenn die Pumpen aber bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen am leisesten sind, spricht auch nichts dagegen. Hab das mal zusammengeschrieben:


Spoiler: Pumpen unterschiedlicher Leistung



Man sollte dabei lediglich beachten, dass der maximale Durchfluss einer Pumpe nicht niedriger als der tatsächlich anliegende Durchfluss ist. Das kann vorkommen, wenn man vorher eine sehr schwache Pumpe mit vielleicht 200 l/h an Maximaldurchfluss eingesetzt hat und dann zu einem sehr starken Modell gegriffen hat, welches mehr als diese 200 l/h durch den Kreislauf fördert oder aber einen Kühler mit integrierter, schwacher Pumpe in einen bestehenden, gut versorgten Kreislauf integriert. In diesem Fall wird die schwache Pumpe nutzlos, wird gar zum Widerstand.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2021)

Sind beides D5. Die zweite soll an einem weiteren Mo-Ra hängen, der nicht im gleichen Raum sein wird. Gehte dann 1. D5 -> GPU -> 1. Mo-ra -> 12m Schlauch -> 2. D5 -> 12m Schlauch -> 2. Mo-ra -> CPU -> VRM -> 360er -> 420er -> 1. D5


----------



## Sinusspass (9. März 2021)

Solange du nur einen Agb setzt geht das wunderbar.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2021)

Welche Probleme schafft denn ein zweiter?


----------



## Sinusspass (9. März 2021)

Wenn er parallel zum ersten eingebunden ist, keine. Wenn er seriell im Kreislauf ist, läuft einer voll (und eventuell über) und der andere leer.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. März 2021)

Hallo,

bei meinem D5 Pumpengeräusch habe ich nun eine Antwort seitens Aquacomputer erhalten, es schein so, dass bei der Drehzahl der Rotor ins taumeln kommt. Das kann durch Fittinge (zu viele winkel) und dem Top verursacht werden.Auch der Agb kann da anscheinend der Auslöser sein (laut AC)

Ist euch das bei der D5 bekannt ? Welche Abhilfe ist hier Zielführend ? Neues Top von einem anderen Hersteller ?


----------



## CoLuxe (10. März 2021)

Meine D5 hat nen Drehzahl-Bereich wo sie das "rütteln" anfängt, bzw. deutlich lauter ist als sonst. Ich weiß nicht ob dass das ist was du meinst.
Wirklich ein Problem ist das nicht, da ich meine fest auf einen Wert einstelle und somit einfach diesen Bereich vermeiden kann.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. März 2021)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Meine D5 hat nen Drehzahl-Bereich wo sie das "rütteln" anfängt, bzw. deutlich lauter ist als sonst. Ich weiß nicht ob dass das ist was du meinst.
> Wirklich ein Problem ist das nicht, da ich meine fest auf einen Wert einstelle und somit einfach diesen Bereich vermeiden kann.


https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/wakue-quatsch-thread.8158/post-10670278  mein Intialer Post - da kannst du dir auch das Geräusch anhören. Tritt wie gesagt nur zw 40 & 50% auf. Am lautesten ist es bei 45%


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja, gerade erst letzte Woche. Dauerte 4 Werktage. Gerade erst ein ne Lüftersteuerung, D5 und diversen Kleinkram gekauft. War nach 3 Tagen auch eher hibbelig und habe da zur Sicherheit angerufen. Der Mann am Telefon meinte, er würde den Auftrag direkt an den Versand weiterreichen, damit es schneller ginge. Bei denen se


Bei mir hat es leider für dieses WE nicht gereicht. Immerhin der neue Aquasuite Code kam direkt. Der Vorbesitzer hatte anscheinend eine ander AC Hardware mit neuer Lizenz und damit die Firmware auf dem Aqauero am Giganten auf ne Version aktualisiert die mit der Lizenz von dem Aquaero garnicht läuft und Firmware Downgrades bietet AC auch nicht  . Nicht dass der 10er den Braten jetzt noch fett macht, aber ich stand erstmal etwas irritiert da als alle Steueroptionen fehlten.


----------



## Michi240281 (15. März 2021)

Kurze Frage: wenn ich den Loop mit Mora fertig habe und befüllen will, reicht es dann Strom per SATA an die D5 Next zu geben oder braucht die zusätzlich den USB, nur um zu laufen? Und habt Ihr ne Empfehlung wie ich da mit ner externen Lösung Strom drauf kriege? Ich will das interne Netzteil vom PC nicht nutzen.


----------



## DOcean (15. März 2021)

brauch nur Strom..

gibt sowas: https://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-AU00...teil+12v+5v&qid=1615837240&s=computers&sr=1-7
Aber ob das den Preis/Aufwand lohnt...


----------



## Anthropos (15. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> reicht es dann Strom per SATA an die D5 Next zu geben


Ja, SATA reicht.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Und habt Ihr ne Empfehlung wie ich da mit ner externen Lösung Strom drauf kriege?


Ich mache das mit einem zweiten Netzteil, welches zum Einschalten überbrückt wird. Intern/Extern spielt dabei keine Rolle, da beim Befüllen generell der komplette PC ohne Strom sein und nur(!) die Pumpe betrieben werden sollte.


----------



## Michi240281 (15. März 2021)

2. Netzteil hab ich nicht rumliegen und das vom PC will ich nicht nutzen, müsste dann ja was überbrücken, alle Stecker abziehen etc.! Daher was externes!


----------



## Anthropos (15. März 2021)

Intern/Extern hatte ich auf dem Loop bezogen und nicht auf das Netzteil.
Zur Loop-Befüllung sollte die Pumpe mit einem separaten externen Netzteil über SATA betrieben werden. Um das Netzteil benutzen zu können, muss du es am AVX 24-Pin-Kabel überbrücken. Hierfür würde ich mir folgendes anschaffen:
Irgendein billiges 0815 ATX PC-Netzteil
Irgendeinen billigen 0815 ATX 24-Pin Überbrückungsstecker (oder mit Büroklammer selbst bauen).

(Das im PC verbaute Netzteil ist dabei aus, vom Strom getrennt und der Reststrom ist - durch 10-Sekündiges Drückens das PC-Power-Buttons - aus der Hardware entwichen. Dies soll Kurzschlüsse bei eventuell auftretenden Missgeschicken bei der Loop-Befüllung vorbeugen.)


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich noch nie mit überbrückten internen oder externen Netzteilen gearbeitet habe beim Befüllen. Gab aber auch noch nie Probleme bei mir. Vielleicht bin ich zu risikofreudig.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. März 2021)

Es macht grundsätzlich schon Sinn, für irgendwelche Wakü-Umbauten Netzteil und alles andere Zeug auszubauen, was nicht drin sein muss. 
Es passiert oft genug, dass irgendwas undicht ist (wieso auch immer), sodass es schon Sinn macht, die Menge an potenziell ungewünscht eingenässten Komponenten niedrig zu halten.


----------



## Dudelll (16. März 2021)

Ich Pack einfach immer an alle Anschlüsse bzw. neuen Komponenten Küchenpapier dran und lass die Pumpe dann separat mit nem stinknormalen 12v netzteil für paar Stunden laufen.

Wenn's irgendwo undicht ist sieht man das Recht fix und man braucht nicht alles ausbauen. Man hat dann höchstens ein Problem wenn irgendwo ein größeres Leck ist, aber dann ist man meist auch irgendwie selber schuld ^^

Hab eigentlich auch immer noch vor die Pumpe generell mit einem separaten netzteil zu betreiben und das pc netzteil nur zu benutzen um das Pumpen nt an und abzuschalten, dann spart man sich beim umbauen das Kabel umstecken, aber noch nicht wirklich Zeit für übrig gehabt.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2021)

Nutze auch viel Küchenpapier zum Auslegen und ein separates Netzteil um nur die Pumpe mit Spannung zu betreiben. Habe mir aber letztens ein Lecktester gekauft und werde zukünftig auch mein Loop vor dem Befüllen zum austesten unter Druck setzen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es macht grundsätzlich schon Sinn, für irgendwelche Wakü-Umbauten Netzteil


Ich hab noch ein altes Gehäuse. Da ist das Netzteil oben.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Nutze auch viel Küchenpapier zum Auslegen und ein separates Netzteil um nur die Pumpe mit Spannung zu betreiben. Habe mir aber letztens ein Lecktester gekauft und werde zukünftig auch mein Loop vor dem Befüllen zum austesten unter Druck setzen.


hab auch schon an einen Lecktester gedacht. Aber mir ist das Teil zu teuer.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2021)

Habe meines für nur 22,83 Euro (Versand kostenlos) bekommen.








						44.91€ 12% OFF|Barrow Wasser beweis dicht Dichtung Tester Luftdruck Test Werkzeuge Wasser Kühlung Test System GJQM 01 Luftdichtheit Leck tester|Lüfter & Kühlung|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die Lieferzeit war mit fast 60 Tage etwas lange.
Aber da ich es nicht eilig hatte, war es halb so schlimm.

Habe auch nichts darauf zahlen müssen, da bis 22 Euro keine Einfuhrkosten entstehen. Die 83 Cent die ich darüber lag, fielen noch unter den 5 Euro ab wann Einfuhrkosten berechnet werden. Im Internet gibt es auch ein Zollrechner und dann kann genau ausgerechnet werden, ob noch Kosten dazu kommen. In meinem Fall wäre es um die 3 Euro gewesen, der Zoll berechnet aber erst ab 5 Euro was dazu. Über 150 Euro kommen noch Zollgebühren dazu.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

Hört sich gut an. Muss ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. März 2021)

Den Aufwand mit außer-EU-Import würde ich mir wegen ein paar Euro Einsparung aber nicht machen.




__





						Dr. Drop Druckprüfgerät incl. Luftpumpe
					

Dr. Drop Druckprüfgerät incl. Luftpumpe: Dr. Drop ist ein genial einfaches Druckprüfgerät für Ihren gesamten Kühlkreislauf oder einzelne Komponenten. Mittels beiliegender Luftpumpe kann ein Prüfdruck erzeugt werden, der sich auf dem großen Manometer mit 63 mm Durchmesser genau ablesen lässt...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				











						EK-Leak Tester
					

The EK-Leak Tester is a fast and safe way of testing for possible leaks in your liquid cooling loop. While traditional leak testing works, it requires hours before very small leaks are detected and then things can become messy. The EK-Leak Tester does the job almost instantly!




					www.ekwb.com
				




Alternativ:
Ein Stück Schlauch, ein (altes) Fahrradventil (vom kaputten Schlauch), etwas Kleber dazwischen und ein paar Kabelbinder drum rum. Das ganze an einen freien Abgang und fertig ist die Möglichkeit, Luftdruck auf den Kreislauf zu geben. Manometer hat man dann an der Fahrradpumpe und keine 6 Cent ausgegeben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

23 Euro inkl. Versand ist ein guter Preis und wenn kein Zoll anfällt, sollte sich der Aufwand beim Import in Grenzen halten.
Ich habe schon des öfteren über ebay in China Artikel für 1-2 Euro inkl. Versand gekauft. Keine Ahnung wie sich das für den Händer rechnen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. März 2021)

Zur Förderung des internationalen Austauschs gibt es diverse Postabkommen, sodass eine Briefsendung aus Asien nur einen Bruchteil einer Sendung nach Asien kostet (die real entstehenden Kosten zahlen dann normale Postkunden über Portoerhöhungen) und die Stundenlöhne vor Ort sowie Artikeleigenkosten sind oft lächerlich. Reklamationen, Service, (deutsche) Steuern und Arbeitsstandards sind ebenfalls Fremdworte.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

Klar, dass man günstig produzieren kann, aber einen Artikel für 1 Euro inkl. Versand in ebay kaufen ist echt heftig.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Den Aufwand mit außer-EU-Import würde ich mir wegen ein paar Euro Einsparung aber nicht machen.


Zu der Zeit als ich kauft, gab es den aber hier in Deutschland nirgendwo zu kaufen. 
War nirgendwo zum Kaufen lagernd.

Zudem wollte ich auch mal austesten wie gut das Bestellen aus China klappt.
Ganz davon abgesehen hat der Tester auch nur die Hälfte gekostet und ist genauso gut. 



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> 23 Euro inkl. Versand ist ein guter Preis und wenn kein Zoll anfällt,


Habe nur diese 22,83 Euro bezahlt, es kamen keine weiteren Kosten mehr dazu.
Siehe: Zollrechner für Auslandspakete

Auf 23 Euro wären normalerweise 4,37 Euro an Einfuhrumsatzsteuer angefallen, aber der Zoll berechnet unter 5 Euro noch keine Kosten dazu und selbst wenn ich 4,37 Euro bezahlt hätte, wäre der Preis immer noch vollkommen in Ordnung gewesen, da ich gar kein Versand bezahlen musste.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. März 2021)

Kommt halt auf den Wechselkurs an vermute ich.

Habe bestellt für 20,30 Euro. Coole Sache der Neukundenbonus.


----------



## RtZk (21. März 2021)

Sollte man beim Transport des Rechners irgendetwas beachten? 
AGB ist am Mora, den Mora würde ich einfach abkoppeln.
Ablassen sollte nicht nötig sein, oder?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (21. März 2021)

Keine Kühllamellen vom Mora verbiegen, aber ansonsten ist es kein Problem. 

Hatte früher meinen PC inkl. Mora auf Lan-Party´s mitgenommen. Geht, ist aber unpraktisch.


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2021)

Ich hab hier eine DDC (310) und einen AGB-Deckel (Phanteks Glacier R160) die aufs verrecken nicht dichten wollen. Jemand nen Geheimtipp? Hab mir jetzt erstmal testweise dickere O-Ringe bestellt (3mm statt 2,5mm stark).


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab hier eine DDC (310) und einen AGB-Deckel (Phanteks Glacier R160) die aufs verrecken nicht dichten wollen. Jemand nen Geheimtipp? Hab mir jetzt erstmal testweise dickere O-Ringe bestellt (3mm statt 2,5mm stark).


Ein Kumpel hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit dem Glacier.
Da war ein minimaler Riss von einer Bohrung ausgehend im AGB selber, es sah aber so aus, wie wenn die Verbindung Pumpe-AGB undicht wäre.
Schau da mal ganz genau, wir haben das auch erst nach ne halben Ewigkeit gefunden..


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2021)

Das wäre erst recht ärgerlich. Neue O-Ringe sind jedenfalls angeblich schon zu Hause im Briefkasten. Mal sehen.


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2021)

Würde mich zumindest nicht wundern. Schrauben in Acryl sind immer so eine Sache. Ich bevorzuge da Kupfer oder Acetal.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit dem Glacier.
> Da war ein minimaler Riss von einer Bohrung ausgehend im AGB selber, es sah aber so aus, wie wenn die Verbindung Pumpe-AGB undicht wäre.
> Schau da mal ganz genau, wir haben das auch erst nach ne halben Ewigkeit gefunden..


Du hattest natürlich Recht. Die Bohrung neben dem Auslass ist  einen guten cm unterhalb der Oberfläche durchgebrochen zum Auslass. Theoretisch könnte man Locktite o.Ä. in die Bohrung packen, dann wäre es zumindest erstmal dicht 
48*3mm statt 48*2,5 als DDC Dichtung passt ansonsten übrigens prima. Eben wegen dem Zusätzlichen Abstand könnte ich jetzt klar sehen wo sich ein Tropfen bildet. Bei 0,5mm weniger sah man nur undefiniert Wasser von irgendwo.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. März 2021)

Neu oder gebraucht gekauft?
CaseKing hat das Teil damals anstandslos gegen ein neues ausgetauscht...


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2021)

Gebraucht gekauft aber anstandslos Geld zurück bekommen (war vormontiert und bei Ankunft undicht, also sehr sicher nicht durch mich verursacht, trotzdem ein dickes  für den Handelspartner). 
Jetzt hab ich noch den Plan an der Stelle eine Gewindestange einzukleben die dann dichten+stabilisieren sollte. ->wenn es klappt hab ich nen gratis AGB, wenn nicht zumindest nichts verloren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. März 2021)

Besorg dir Acrl-Lösemittel-"Kleber" und ein paar Acryl-Späne. Gut verquirlt ergibt das im Prinzip eine Acryl-Gussmasse. Für ein Leck, dass weit genug von der Oberfläche weg ist um keine weiteren mechanischen Spannungen aufzunehmen, sollte das reichen. Aber die Gewindestange ist dann natürlich dauerhaft drin. (Wichtig: Darauf achten, dass die Masse zum Kanal hin dicht abschließt. Wenn das Metall im Gewinde auch nur wenig korrodiert, könnte es durch die Ausdehnung das Acryl sprengen.)


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2021)

Gewindestange aus Nylon war noch ne Überlegung, aber was das Acryl "Kleber" Lösemittel aus Nylon macht ist eher unklar.
Dass die Stange danach drin bleibt ist klar, das hatte ich nie anders gedacht.
Das Gute ist halt die Kombi kommt eh in den Radi, also im schlimmsten Fall fördert der untere Lüfter etwas Wasser wenn wieder was austritt.


----------



## Michi240281 (25. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit meinem Loop in den letzten Zügen (MORA), mir ist nur ein O-Ring für die EKWB Quantum HDC16 abhanden gekommen, den muss ich jetzt entweder wiederfinden oder nachbestellen. 

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie befülle ich im Detail? Habs jetzt so verstanden:


Alle Stellen mit Fittingen im PC mit Küchenrolle auslegen
Pumpe an externes Netzteil
AGB befüllen (wie hoch?)
Pumpe an bis Wasserstand im AGB absinkt
Pumpe aus und AGB wieder befüllen
Punkte 4 und 5 wiederholen bis Wasser vom MORA wieder im AGB angekommen ist...?!?

Muss ich die Öffnung am AGB nach dem befüllen immer verschließen oder offen lassen? Die Luft muss ja auch irgendwo raus können?

Wie schnell ist das Wasser denn im AGB raus? Habe ne D5 Next und eine 200er Heatkiller-Tube - muss man da "auf Zack sein"?

Sonstige Tipps?

Was vergessen?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. März 2021)

@Michi240281

Passt – wie du es beschrieben hast, ich würde halt in Zukunft eher den Loop mit Druckluft auf Undichtigkeiten testen. https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3811
0,5 Bar auf ~ 1 Stunde. Wenn der der Loop es hält, dann ist er auch dicht.

Man kann es auch wie du es beschreibst mit Wasser testen und alles ist sonst abgeschaltet, jedoch ist es dann immer eine Sauerei das alles zu Trockenen und säubern, falls man doch ein Leck hat.


----------



## DOcean (25. März 2021)

genau so passt das schon, mach ich genau so, AGB bleibt dabei bei mir auf


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Muss ich die Öffnung am AGB nach dem befüllen immer verschließen oder offen lassen? Die Luft muss ja auch irgendwo raus können?



Die Luft verschwindet während du den AGB füllst. Solange du kein Wasser nachfüllst, bleibt das Luft/Wasserverhältnis gleich. 

Kannst zuschrauben oder offen lassen. Je nachdem wie du lustig bist. 

In meinen Kreislauf passen 4 Liter rein. Da schraube ich nicht 100 mal zu.


----------



## Richu006 (25. März 2021)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> @Michi240281
> 
> Passt – wie du es beschrieben hast, ich würde halt in Zukunft eher den Loop mit Druckluft auf Undichtigkeiten testen. https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3811
> 0,5 Bar auf ~ 1 Stunde. Wenn der der Loop es hält, dann ist er auch dicht.
> ...


Ausser du hast ein Ultilube oder sonst etwas mit Ausgleichsmembrane... dann wird das nix mit Druckluft testen.

Ja ich habe 2stunden nach einem nicht vorhandenen Leck gesucht deswegen :X


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Kannst zuschrauben oder offen lassen. Je nachdem wie du lustig bist.
> 
> In meinen Kreislauf passen 4 Liter rein. Da schraube ich nicht 100 mal zu.


Eine Umdrehung anschrauben, aber eben nicht komplett dicht, mach ich dann doch falls beim anlaufen was schwappt.


----------



## Michi240281 (25. März 2021)

Vielen Dank Leute für die Tipps!

So der Loop ist befüllt und innen scheint alles dicht zu sein, allerdings ist eine Schnellkupplung undicht. Ich habe das Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschluss Set 2x. Eins ist absolut dicht, bei dem anderen kommt aus der Verbindungsstelle zwischen Stecker und Kupplung ganz gut was raus, bestimmt 2-3 Tropfen/Sekunde. Hab dran gedreht und mehrfach neu aufgesteckt, ändert aber nix. Jemand ne Idee oder ist das einfach defekt? Die Teile sind neu, muss ich dann reklamieren aber richtig ärgerlich wenn ich wegen ner dummen Schnellkupplung wieder mehrere Tage verliere.


----------



## DOcean (25. März 2021)

kannst mal gucken ob Dreck oder so irgendwo in der Schnellkupplung sitzt und ob alle Dichtringe richtig sitzen


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2021)

Feuchte mal den Anschluss an und stecke ihn dann so zusammen.

Die Schnellkupplung sollte immer feucht beim Zusammenstecken sein, damit die Dichtung darin nicht weggedrückt wird. Ansonsten musst du die Kupplung bei ALC reklamieren.


----------



## Michi240281 (25. März 2021)

Dreck ist da keiner und feucht ist das sowieso alles total, ist ja undicht. O-Ring kann ich nur einen vor Kopf auf der Kupplungsseite sehen, der sitzt da bündig drin.

Ganz toll: Der andere Schnellverschluss ist auch undicht, aber nur wenn man ihn trennt. Aus der Kupplungsseite läuft es richtig raus. Ich dachte die sind laut Hersteller mega dicht?!?


----------



## Eyren (25. März 2021)

Hatte das Problem auch das meine Schnelltrenner undicht waren. Bei mir hat es geholfen noch einen zusätzlichen O-Ring meiner alten softtube Fittinge dazwischen zu setzen. War glaub so nen roter von den aquatuning Standardfittingen. 

Ist nicht ideal aber solang die Trenner zusammen geschraubt sind ist es 100% dicht und im getrennten Zustand tropft es etwas, was mich aber nicht stört. Da wäre es für mich schlimmer gewesen nochmal Wochenende+3 werktage auf neue Trenner zu warten.


----------



## Richu006 (25. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Dreck ist da keiner und feucht ist das sowieso alles total, ist ja undicht. O-Ring kann ich nur einen vor Kopf auf der Kupplungsseite sehen, der sitzt da bündig drin.
> 
> Ganz toll: Der andere Schnellverschluss ist auch undicht, aber nur wenn man ihn trennt. Aus der Kupplungsseite läuft es richtig raus. Ich dachte die sind laut Hersteller mega dicht?!?


Blöd... ich habe auch die Alphacool... 4 Paare davon verbaut. Einige seit 2.5 Jahren und da ist slles perfekt dicht.

Einzig beim trennen tropft es manchmal, vorallem wenn man sie lange nicht getrennt hatte.

Ich trenne sie deshslb so so alle 3-4 Monate einmal damit sie nicht verhocken.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gewindestange aus Nylon war noch ne Überlegung, aber was das Acryl "Kleber" Lösemittel aus Nylon macht ist eher unklar.
> Dass die Stange danach drin bleibt ist klar, das hatte ich nie anders gedacht.
> Das Gute ist halt die Kombi kommt eh in den Radi, also im schlimmsten Fall fördert der untere Lüfter etwas Wasser wenn wieder was austritt.



Das mit dem Nylon kann man ja testen. Solange es nach wegtrocknen des Lösungsmittels wieder seine alten Eigenschaften hat, sehe ich da kein generelles Problem. Man muss den Stab ja nicht mit Kraft einschrauben, wenn er sowieso eingeklebt wird.




Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Loop in den letzten Zügen (MORA), mir ist nur ein O-Ring für die EKWB Quantum HDC16 abhanden gekommen, den muss ich jetzt entweder wiederfinden oder nachbestellen.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn das Befüllen mittlerweile abgeschlossen ist, zwei allgemeine Hinweise:
- Bei einigen AGBs kann Wasser im normalen Betrieb oben rausspritzen, bei sehr vielen wenn sie fast komplett leerlaufen. Je nach Umgebung ist das der wichtigste Aspekt für Deckel drauf ja/nein.
- Das Ausschalten der Pumpe ist nur zwingend nötig, wenn man nicht schnell genug Wasser nachkippen kann oder viel Luft in der Pumpe hängt. In Kreisläufen mit großen Höhenunterschieden und kleinem AGB kann es sogar zwingend nötig sein, dass man die Pumpe beim nachfüllen laufen lässt, weil beim Ausschalten und noch fast leerem Kreislauf zuviel in den AGB zurückläuft => man kann nicht in Etappen nachgießen, weil kein Platz ist.
- Küchenrolle an allen Anschlüssen hängt von den eigenen Fähigkeiten ab. Wenn man einigermaßen richtig vorgegangen ist und alles fest sitzt, drohen maximal kleine Sickerstellen. Ich prüfe während oder kurz nach dem Befüllen mit einem Papiertaschentuch – selbst wenn der O-Ring eines Anschlusses nicht dichtet und man "Metall auf Plastik" eingeschraubt hat, dauert es meiner Erfahrung nach mehrer Minuten, bis sich mehr als ein großer Tropfen gebildet hat.




Michi240281 schrieb:


> Dreck ist da keiner und feucht ist das sowieso alles total, ist ja undicht. O-Ring kann ich nur einen vor Kopf auf der Kupplungsseite sehen, der sitzt da bündig drin.
> 
> Ganz toll: Der andere Schnellverschluss ist auch undicht, aber nur wenn man ihn trennt. Aus der Kupplungsseite läuft es richtig raus. Ich dachte die sind laut Hersteller mega dicht?!?



Ich habe noch keinen Hersteller gesehen, der seine Produkte als "undicht" bezeichnet hätte. 
Aber reklamieren würde ich das, soviel ist mal sicher.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. März 2021)

Ich habe mir mal ein wenig den Bilderthread durchgesehen und mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Geld habt ihr grob übern Kopf geschlagen in eure aktuelle Wakü-konfiguration investiert habt?

Da muss ja einiges zusammen kommen. Oder wollt ihr vielleicht deshalb nicht so sehr darüber nachdenken?

Ich bin wohl ca bei 800-900 Euro Investitionsvolumen.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. März 2021)

Wenn die gerade zerlegte mal zusammengesetzt ist, locker über 5000€.


----------



## Dudelll (25. März 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal ein wenig den Bilderthread durchgesehen und mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Geld habt ihr grob übern Kopf geschlagen in eure aktuelle Wakü-konfiguration investiert habt?
> 
> Da muss ja einiges zusammen kommen. Oder wollt ihr vielleicht deshalb nicht so sehr darüber nachdenken?
> 
> Ich bin wohl ca bei 800-900 Euro Investitionsvolumen.


Hm im Grunde deutlich mehr als die momentane konfig kosten würde, weil ich oft gewechselt bin zwischen versch. Sachen über die letzten Jahre:

- Custom Kühlung "Starter Kit" mit D5, nem Bay Agb + Cpu Block + 240er Radi
- Gpu Block dazu
- 280er Radi dazu
- Lüftersteuerung dazu
- Bay gegen Eisbecher getauscht
- 240er gegen 360er gewechselt
- 140er dazu
- 140er wieder raus
-  360er raus und nen 420er rein
- Lüftersteuerung weg und nen Aquaero geholt
- Alle internen raus und Mora geholt
- Eisbecher gegen Heatkiller Tube
- Anderen Cpu Block

Und ich hab zwischendurch (auch wegen des ganzen Wechsels der Radiatoren) bestimmt mehrere hundert Euro für unterschiedliche Lüfter rausgeworfen, bis ich jetzt schlussendlich bei Noctua hängen geblieben bin die mir am Anfang zu teuer gewesen sind, hätte ich mal direkt machen sollen, genauso wie direkt "richtig" Kohle in die Hand zu nehmen. Das halbgare rumgeier hat nur unnötig Zeit und Geld gekostet ^^

Denke overall über die letzten 5 Jahre warens vllt. so 2k oder so (evtl. auch mehr, bei dem Kleinkram der immer dazu kommt verliert man ja schnell den Überblick ). Aber eigentlich auf die Zeit gerechnet noch total im Rahmen und wenn ich nur die momentane Komponenten neu kaufen würde läge ich denk ich irgendwo bei ~1k. Aber der Mora und der AGB z.B. sind ja auch ne Investitionen die hoffentlich mehrere Jahre halten (Und die D5 hoffentlich auch noch ne ganze Weile).


----------



## Anthropos (25. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> locker über 5000€


Nur die WaKü?! 

Meine hat wohl um die 1.000 Euronen gekostet.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2021)

Die Gigant Kombi waren dann 600€ wenn der AGB hält. Graka mit Wakü war ca. 50€ teurer als eine ohne, CPU Kühler waren mal 40€ und die Mobo Kühler 60€. Dazu halt Schlauch und noch die Anschlüsse die sich über mittlerweile über ein Jahrzehnt angesammelt haben.
-> 800€
Ohne den Giganten und stattdessen mit dem Aquaduct vorher: -600€ + 290€(wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) also <500€.

Gesamtinvest über die letzten 10 Jahren: Keine Ahnung, mehr 
Aber ich hab eigentlich nie was (rein) wegen der Optik gekauft.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. März 2021)

5000 Euro ist echt heftig. 

Ich habe bei vielen Komponenten auch auf Werterhalt und Langlebigkeit geachtet. Deshalb sind für mich knappe 1000 Euro auch nicht so schlimm. 
 Der kleinen Mora den ich vor 10 Jahren gekauft habe, dürfte eher im Wert gestiegen, als gesunken sein.


----------



## Tekkla (25. März 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal ein wenig den Bilderthread durchgesehen und mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Geld habt ihr grob übern Kopf geschlagen in eure aktuelle Wakü-konfiguration investiert habt?


Aktuell? Das willste nicht wissen. Das will nicht mal ich wissen.


----------



## Eyren (25. März 2021)

Die aktuelle wakü hat mich ca. 400€ gekostet weil ich viele altbestände wiederverwendet habe.

Mo-Ra 170€
GPU-Block 130€
Fittinge/Rohr 100€

Ansonsten so im laufe der Jahre....

Ich schätze mal so 2500€

Muss halt doch zu jeder GPU ein neuer Block her und Gehäuse sind irgendwie auch nicht nach DIN genormt 😉


----------



## Sinusspass (25. März 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Nur die WaKü?!


Keine Sorge, die Hardware war teurer. Wobei, kommt glaube ich drauf an, wo ich das Gehäuse dazurechne.
So genau will ich das auch gar nicht wissen.


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2021)

ich glaube so genau will das keiner wissen 

aber ist halt Hobby...


----------



## Tekkla (26. März 2021)

Ich habe mir das Grauen dann doch mal genauer angeschaut. Das hat sich sich dann in gut drei Jahren so ergeben...

360er intern m. Lüftern ~ 90 €
420er intern m. ARGB Lüftern ~ 160 €
2x Mo-Ra 360 mit Lüftern und Splitter und Wandhalterung und Abdeckung ~ 585 €
GPU Block m. Backplate ~ 150 €
CPU Block ~ 70 €
VRM und SB Block ~ 100 €
Aquaero ~ 120 €
QUADRO ~ 45 €
DFM ~ 50 €
2x D5 (wobei eine D5 next dabei ist) ~ 190 €
Heatkille Tube ~ 90 €
25m Schlauch ~ 120 €
Unzählige Anschlüsse, Winkel, Fillports etc ~ 150 €
diverses Gedöns wie Halterungen, Kabel etc ~ 100 €
Schnelltrenner ~ 50 € 
Wenn man den ganzen RGB Kram von Aqua Computer mit einrechnet, dann kommt da bestimmt noch der eine oder andere Euro hinzu.


----------



## Da_Obst (26. März 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich glaube so genau will das keiner wissen
> 
> aber ist halt Hobby...


Ein Kollege hat sich vor kurzem erst eine GraKa (ohne Block) gegönnt, welche um einiges mehr gekostet hat als mein gesamtes System inkl. WaKü und Späßchen. So gesehen, ist das WaKü-Zeugs wohl echt vertretbar, was die Kosten anbelangt... (^^)

Bei mir kommt mittlerweile auch schon ein bisserl was zusammen:

AE6 LT
AC Farbwerk
AC HF DFM
AC Filter
WC Tube 200
HWL GTS 480 + 4x P12
MoRa 3 420 + 4x AP183
8x Koolance QD2
2x Aquastream Ultimate
EK Monarch 
WC HK IV CPU/GPU
Ein paar Dutzend Fittinge/Adapter von Barrow
Krimskrams wie Kabel/Ventile/Schlauch/Rohre/etc.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2021)

Ich hab gestern in einem PKW Service(! Nicht Reparatur) mehr ausgegeben als in meinem Leben für Wakü...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (26. März 2021)

Du kaufst ja seit 10 Jahren Wakü Sachen ein.... Fährst Porsche oder Lambo?


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2021)

Ich kaufe sehr Umsichtig und fahre nen Volvo der gerade zehn geworden ist weshalb quasi alle größeren Verschleißteile wie Zahnriemen fällig waren.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (26. März 2021)

Früher konnte man bei ebay immer sehr gute Schnäppchen ergattern. Aber seit einiger Zeit ist das auch pasé.  Anscheinend sind schon viele auf die Idee gekommen mit gebrauchten Wakü-teilen Geld zu sparen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2021)

Die Wakü in meinem jetzt nur noch Office PC hat wahrscheinlich komplett ~120€ gekostet trotz zwei großer Radis, ner Laing und nem anständigen CPU Kühler (EK Supreme).
Davon war nichts Neuteil...


----------



## razzor1984 (26. März 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ausser du hast ein Ultilube oder sonst etwas mit Ausgleichsmembrane... dann wird das nix mit Druckluft testen.
> 
> Ja ich habe 2stunden nach einem nicht vorhandenen Leck gesucht deswegen :X


Ich nutze kein Überdruckventil, bei mir wird der druck gehalten. 0,5 bar ist ja nichts, das erreicht ne wakue ganz easy. Hat man mehr als eine Pumpe im Kreislauf dann geht der druck locker über die 0,5 bar 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern in einem PKW Service(! Nicht Reparatur) mehr ausgegeben als in meinem Leben für Wakü...


Vor Jahren meinen Oktavia abgegeben, nach dem der Kettenspanner mir meinen Motor gekilled hat. VWs Fehlkonstruktion „der TSI Motor“, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Toytoa Auris Hybrid –  einmal im Jahr Ölwechsel und Pollenfilter thats it. Man muss halt mit dem CVT - Getriebe klarkommen


----------



## Dudelll (26. März 2021)

Mein polo wird dieses Jahr 20 und hatte nur zwei mal Kerzen Wechsel. Das ist Qualität ^^

Najut die Elektrik geht nicht mehr, die stoßdämpfer sind im Eimer, die Türen schließen nicht und er rappelt seltsam beim fahren... aber er fährt ^^

Ehrlich gesagt ist meine wakü mittlerweile glaub mehr wert als mein Auto :p


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2021)

Wenn du in 20 Jahren tatsächlich keine Riemen o.Ä. gewechselt hast ist das nicht Qualität sondern unglaubliches Glück dass der noch fährt.
@Topic: Die Reparaturaktion am Phanteks scheint fürs erste zu halten. Hatte mich jetzt doch für die Kombi Metall+Acryl entschieden und einen "Uhu Repair Extreme" zum verbinden beider benutzt.


----------



## Michi240281 (27. März 2021)

Ich brauch noch mal Eure Hilfe! Ich habe jetzt 4 Stück der Schnellverschlüsse AC Eiszapfen HF hier und nur eine Kombination ist wirklich dicht. Die anderen 3 sind undicht, entweder im Betrieb oder im abgesteckten Zustand. Habe keine Lust mehr auf die Dinger.

Welche anderen Schnellverschlüsse könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Dudelll (27. März 2021)

Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Deep Black
					

Alphacools neue Schnellverschlusskupplungssets wurden aus Gründen der Sicherheit neu entwickelt. Aus diesem Grund haben diese Kupplungen keinen "Klick"-Mechanismus sondern werden mit einer Art Überwurfmutter verschraubt. Die Kupplungen...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Bin mit denen eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Sind natürlich nicht so fix zu lösen wie "klick" verbinder aber dafür zumindest alle 4 dicht bei mir, bis auf 1-2 tropfen beim abnehmen.

Oder sind das genau die mit denen du Probleme hast ?


----------



## Michi240281 (27. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung G1/4 IG - Deep Black
> 
> 
> Alphacools neue Schnellverschlusskupplungssets wurden aus Gründen der Sicherheit neu entwickelt. Aus diesem Grund haben diese Kupplungen keinen "Klick"-Mechanismus sondern werden mit einer Art Überwurfmutter verschraubt. Die Kupplungen...
> ...


Ok danke! Die sind ja echt günstig!

Ich habe die hier:









						Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Deep Black
					

Alphacools neue Schnellkupplungen mit dem Namen "Eiszapfen" sind der nächste Baustein in der "Eis"-Serie. Hohe Qualität und beeindruckende Eigenschaften machen jede Wasserkühlung wieder um ein Stück hochwertiger und praktischer! Eine...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Die betonen da explizit wie dicht sie sind und dabei sind von 4 Stück bei mir 3 undicht und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2021)

Ich benutze seit Jahren die einfachen Druckluft Dinger von Phobya (als 10/8 gekauft und mit 11er Muttern kombiniert). Ist halt nicht unbedingt durchflussoptimiert, aber dicht schließen tun sie   .


----------



## Sinusspass (27. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Welche anderen Schnellverschlüsse könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


Colder NS4 oder NS6, je nach Bedarf. Alternativ auch die LQ4 oder LQ6, aber die kosten.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. März 2021)

Mein Barrow Leak Tester ist da. Versand aus China hat 10 Tage gedauert. Kostenpunkt 20 Euro inkl. Versand.  Gab keine Probleme mit dem Zoll. 

Sieht sehr hochwertig aus. Kann ich empfehlen falls einer mit dem Gedanken spielt.  

Dann wisst ihr auch ob eure Schnellverschlüsse dicht sind. 

Habe übrigens seit 10 Jahren Schnellverschlüsse von Koolance im Einsatz. Gab nie Probleme. Nie undicht. Noch der originale Dichtring. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch mal Eure Hilfe! Ich habe jetzt 4 Stück der Schnellverschlüsse AC Eiszapfen HF hier und nur eine Kombination ist wirklich dicht. Die anderen 3 sind undicht, entweder im Betrieb oder im abgesteckten Zustand. Habe keine Lust mehr auf die Dinger.
> 
> Welche anderen Schnellverschlüsse könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?











						NS4-Serie
					

Diese innovativen Kupplungen sind leichtgewichtig, chemisch beständig und einfach in der Handhabung. Die NS4-Serie verhindert Tropfenbildung.




					www.schellen-shop.de


----------



## Larsson92 (27. März 2021)

Was haltet ihr von dem Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora Edge? Bin gerade dabei mir meine erste Custom wakü zusammenzustellen und wollte auf den Kühler gehen für meinen 3700X.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2021)

Alphacool ist eigentlich immer nur ne Notlösung wenn was Anderes zu teuer oder nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## Larsson92 (27. März 2021)

Auch die Radiatoren/Ausgleichsbehälter/Pumpen?


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2021)

Bei Radis (mehr oder weniger alle Netz Radis kommen von dem selben OEM den wohl Magicool am günstigsten vertreibt) und Pumpen(eh alles Laing/Xylem/Eheim oder Kernschrott) ist es halt weitestgehend  egal wer da als Reseller auftritt. Ein AGB ist jetzt nicht besonders komplex, aber stabiler sind da auch die von Anderen (ok, beim Thema undichte AGBs sollte ich wohl gerade nicht zu viel meckern  ).


----------



## razzor1984 (27. März 2021)

@Larsson92
Ich nutze fast 10 Jahre eine magic cool slim 360er – für damals unter 50 euro gekauft und im neuen Build hab ich mir noch einen gegönnt für 55 euro. P/L unschlagbar und harmonieren gut mit sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen.

Wegen dem Cpu cooler – Würde wenn zu Aquacomputer – Next mit amd 3000 Halterung greifen oder einen Heatkiller von Watercool. Selbe auch bei den Agbs. Hab schon mehrmals Agbs aus Acryl genutzt und werde mit dem Werkstoff einfach nicht warm. Entweder Delrin oder Derivate, die ähnliche Eigenschaften aufweisen


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> NS4-Serie
> 
> 
> Diese innovativen Kupplungen sind leichtgewichtig, chemisch beständig und einfach in der Handhabung. Die NS4-Serie verhindert Tropfenbildung.
> ...


Ich würde eher die NS6 nehmen. Die NS4 sind schon sehr restriktiv.

Unter den gleichen Bedingungen habe ich mit den NS4 250l/h und mit den NS6 320l/h.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (28. März 2021)

Stimme dem zu. Die NS4 blocken ganz gut. Nur sind die Kupplungen des NS6 grad irgendwie überall nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Da_Obst (28. März 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch mal Eure Hilfe! Ich habe jetzt 4 Stück der Schnellverschlüsse AC Eiszapfen HF hier und nur eine Kombination ist wirklich dicht. Die anderen 3 sind undicht, entweder im Betrieb oder im abgesteckten Zustand. Habe keine Lust mehr auf die Dinger.
> 
> Welche anderen Schnellverschlüsse könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


Die Eiszapfen HF sind eigentlich gut, bloß bei der schwarzen Variante liest man des öfteren von Problemen. Anscheinend sollen die aufgrund der Lackierung dazu neigen undicht zu sein/werden.

Ich persönlich hab die Koolance Dinger am liebsten. Bei mir sind die QD2 im Einsatz, die halten gut dicht, beim Trennen geht manchmal ein kleines Tröpfchen verloren. 

Wenn der Durchfluss nicht (zu stark) gemindert werden soll, dann kannst ja mal ein Auge auf die Koolance QD3 (das nächstgrößere Schwestermodell) werfen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2021)

Die Eiszapfen HF in Silber habe ich seit 4 Jahren verbaut und bei mir sind sie immer noch wie am ersten Tag gut. Nur mit einem hatte ich letztens Probleme, aber hier reichte es aus, die Dichtung was in einem (Male) zu sehen ist auszutauschen. Das kann auch ausgetauscht werden, nur muss dazu die richtige Größe der Dichtung wieder rein. Der alte Dichtring lässt sich mit einem spitzem Messer raus pulen.


----------



## Richu006 (29. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alphacool ist eigentlich immer nur ne Notlösung wenn was Anderes zu teuer oder nicht verfügbar ist.


Würde ich so jetzt nicht sagen. Die Fittinge sind alle recht gut. Die HF Schellkupllungen ebenfalls (ok andere haben ja probleme damit. Aber ich hatte keine!)
Kühlerblöcke sind auch nice zum Teil! Habe für meine Strix nen ekwb und nen alphacool Block. Der Alphacool Block ist qualitativ besser... die Oberfläche beim chip ist schön spiegelglatt poliert und verzinkt. Beim EKWB Block hat man noch frässpuren.

Ja Alphacool mag in der qualitätskontrolle manchmam versagen. Aber im ich mag viele Produkte von ihnen trotz dem.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2021)

Die neuen Pro HT Anschlüsse sind Geil... nicht nur das sie optisch schön sind, sie lassen sich auch sehr leicht verbauen und sind bombenfest. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. März 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> NS4-Serie
> 
> 
> Diese innovativen Kupplungen sind leichtgewichtig, chemisch beständig und einfach in der Handhabung. Die NS4-Serie verhindert Tropfenbildung.
> ...



Schließe mich an. Sowohl privat als auch beruflich gab es mit CPC (in dem Fall: PLC-Serie) nie Probleme. Koolance hat allerdings ebenfalls einen guten Ruf.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Radis (mehr oder weniger alle Netz Radis kommen von dem selben OEM den wohl Magicool am günstigsten vertreibt) und Pumpen(eh alles Laing/Xylem/Eheim oder Kernschrott) ist es halt weitestgehend  egal wer da als Reseller auftritt. Ein AGB ist jetzt nicht besonders komplex, aber stabiler sind da auch die von Anderen (ok, beim Thema undichte AGBs sollte ich wohl gerade nicht zu viel meckern  ).



Das gilt schon länger nicht mehr. Alphacool fertigt Radiatoren seit langem selbst. Ebenfalls eine eigene Produktion haben Hardware Labs (Black Ice, seit Ewigkeiten. Dürfte als OEM für Corsair agieren) und XSPC. Bei EKWB bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie selbst fertigen oder von jemand anderem fertigen lassen, aber nach Eastar-Relabel sieht da schon lange nichts mehr aus. Von den im Preisvergleich gelisteten Modellen würde ich neben offensichtlich Magicool und Coolgate sowie den altbekannten Airplex Pro nur noch Thermaltake eindeutig dieser ehemals marktbeherschenden Quelle zuschreiben, möglicherweise auch Bitspower und Raijintek. (Wobei letztere stark an die im KoWaKü-Segment von Deepcool & Co bekannten Produkte erinnern. Deren Fertiger ist mir zwar nicht namentlich bekannt, Details sprechen aber ebenfalls gegen Eastar.)


----------



## Sinusspass (30. März 2021)

Bitspower sieht mir auch arg nach HwLabs aus.


----------



## Da_Obst (30. März 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bitspower sieht mir auch arg nach HwLabs aus.


Die paar BP Leviathan welche ich gesehen habe sind ziemlich sicher aus der OEM Linie von HWL. Sehen stark nach den Nemesis L/S/X aus.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. April 2021)

Weiß einer von euch den Abstand der beiden äußeren Anschlüsse zueinander vom Aqualis Pro 450ml? Der Innere sitzt ja hoffentlich in der Mitte ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (2. April 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch den Abstand der beiden äußeren Anschlüsse zueinander vom Aqualis Pro 450ml? Der Innere sitzt ja hoffentlich in der Mitte ^^


Bei meinen Aqualis 880 Eco beträgt der Abstand der beidem äußeren Anschlüsse 46,5mm von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte. Der innere Anschluss ist exakt mittig. 

Zumindest auf den ersten Blick sieht die untere Aufnahme von deinem Aqualis Pro identisch aus, zudem hat meiner auch eine Glasröhre mit 75/5mm.


----------



## G0NZ0 (2. April 2021)

@Da_Obst Ich würde auch sagen, die unterscheiden sich nur in der Länge. Wäre zumindest kostentechnisch für AC sinnvoll 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Risho (6. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab ihr eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Ablagerung habe ich gestern sowohl im GPU Block als auch im CPU Block entfernt. Sah grünlich aus und hat sich in den Finnen als auch auf dem Acryl abgesetzt. Die Loop ist 4 Monate alt.
Habe nur Kupfer/Nickel und  PETG verbaut. Die einzigen PU Tubes wären die zum mp5works Backplate Kühler. Jedoch sah dieser zumindest gut aus.
Könnte sowas Alge sein? Oder Weichmacher aus den zwei kurzen PU Tubes?
Habe zwar DP Ultra Blue drin aber habe mir nun EK Cryo Fuel Konzentrat geholt und kippe das mit rein um ein Biozid zu haben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. April 2021)

Ich seh nur blaues.


----------



## Risho (6. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich seh nur blaues.


Hab leider kein Bild mehr nach dem öffnen gemacht. So sah der Block befüllt aus.
Nachdem das blaue weg war blieb nur grünes ^^

Edit: Ah und im Netz der AC Ultitube war auch das grüne Zeug


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. April 2021)

Gibt drei Möglichkeiten. 

1. Rückstände vom verwendeten Farbzusatz. 

2. Biobefall. 

3. Chemische veränderte Kupferprodukte. 

Wenn es dich ganz genau interessiert, kannst du ja mal den Thread durchlesen. 

Link


----------



## SnaxeX (7. April 2021)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die RAM Bauteile gekauft, um meine Module unter Wasser zu setzen. Irgendwelche Tipps?

Soweit ich weiß, einfach mit dem Föhn ruhig ordentlich erwärmen/"draufhalten" und dann vorsichtig lösen - hab da von iFixit eh die Werkzeugtasche wo ich so nen kleinen Schieber habe, dass ich langsam den Kleber runtergeben kann.

Werde mal zunächst 2 von 4 Modulen umbauen, die dann mal schnell einbauen ob ich eh nix geschrottet habe und dann weiter machen.

Das hier sind die Artikel: 

https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-ram-monarch-x4-clean-csq-nickel-waek-856.html






						EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Monarch Module - Nickel, 2 Stück
					

Zwei vernickelte Module aus Aluminium: Kompatibilität aller DIMMs mit EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Monarch




					www.caseking.de


----------



## blautemple (8. April 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die RAM Bauteile gekauft, um meine Module unter Wasser zu setzen. Irgendwelche Tipps?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, einfach mit dem Föhn ruhig ordentlich erwärmen/"draufhalten" und dann vorsichtig lösen - hab da von iFixit eh die Werkzeugtasche wo ich so nen kleinen Schieber habe, dass ich langsam den Kleber runtergeben kann.
> 
> ...


Welchen Ram hast du denn?
Bei mir hat es aber bisher immer geklappt wenn ich die mit einem stink normalen Fön ordentlich erwärmt und dann mit etwas Kraft gelöst habe.

Und eine Info noch: Wenn du die Ballistix aus deiner Signatur umbauen willst kannst du dir das schenken. Die skalieren weder mit Spannung noch mit Temperatur. Das lohnt sich nur mit B-Dies, die sind sehr Temperaturempfindlich und skalieren zusätzlich über Spannung.


----------



## SnaxeX (8. April 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Welchen Ram hast du denn?
> Bei mir hat es aber bisher immer geklappt wenn ich die mit einem stink normalen Fön ordentlich erwärmt und dann mit etwas Kraft gelöst habe.


Die Ballistix LT Sport, ich weiß noch nicht wie man die aufmacht. Hab dann noch G. Skill Trident Z 32GB herum liegen, welche ja mit Ryzen gar nicht gehen (Hynix Speicher halt). Kann die aber dann in den PC reingeben, wenn ich länger brauch mit Umbau oder wenn was schief geht.



blautemple schrieb:


> Und eine Info noch: Wenn du die Ballistix aus deiner Signatur umbauen willst kannst du dir das schenken. Die skalieren weder mit Spannung noch mit Temperatur. Das lohnt sich nur mit B-Dies, die sind sehr Temperaturempfindlich und skalieren zusätzlich über Spannung.


Da sagen irgendwie ein paar Leute was unterschiedliches. Ich kenne das Video von buildzoid mit dem Föhn - der verwendet das ganze aber auf einer Intel Plattform und 1 Stick. Manche meinen, dass sie schon etwas Temperatur empfindlich "sein" können, aber bei weitem nicht wie eben die B-Dies.

Hab ja jetzt mal nen Temperatursensor zwischen die Riegel reingelegt und lese an der Oberfläche schon 55°C aus bei nur 1.39V --> hab mir gedacht, dass das shcon ziemlich warm ist.

Und der Bastel Trieb wird etwas gestillt.


----------



## blautemple (8. April 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Da sagen irgendwie ein paar Leute was unterschiedliches. Ich kenne das Video von buildzoid mit dem Föhn - der verwendet das ganze aber auf einer Intel Plattform und 1 Stick. Manche meinen, dass sie schon etwas Temperatur empfindlich "sein" können, aber bei weitem nicht wie eben die B-Dies.
> 
> Hab ja jetzt mal nen Temperatursensor zwischen die Riegel reingelegt und lese an der Oberfläche schon 55°C aus bei nur 1.39V --> hab mir gedacht, dass das shcon ziemlich warm ist.
> 
> Und der Bastel Trieb wird etwas gestillt.


Temperaturempfindlich ist etwas relativ. B-Dies werden halt schon bei 45 Grad Chip Temperatur zickig. Das ist für Micron E-Dies nichts.

Aber gut zum Basteltrieb spricht natürlich auch nichts dagegen


----------



## SnaxeX (8. April 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Temperaturempfindlich ist etwas relativ. B-Dies werden halt schon bei 45 Grad Chip Temperatur zickig. Das ist für Micron E-Dies nichts.


Ja nein, das wusste ich eh. Aber in meinem Case wird es halt doch warm, weil ich den oberen und vorderen Radiator auf Intake habe, dass ich mir gedacht habe "ich gönn meinem RAM was". Wohlwissend, dass ich da nicht mehr Performance bekommen werde.

Außerdem schaut der Ballistix LT Heatspreader echt nicht hübsch aus, das wird dann auch gleich behoben


----------



## blautemple (8. April 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ja nein, das wusste ich eh. Aber in meinem Case wird es halt doch warm, weil ich den oberen und vorderen Radiator auf Intake habe, dass ich mir gedacht habe "ich gönn meinem RAM was". Wohlwissend, dass ich da nicht mehr Performance bekommen werde.
> 
> Außerdem schaut der Ballistix LT Heatspreader echt nicht hübsch aus, das wird dann auch gleich behoben


Alles gut, ich wollte nur verhindern das du da mit falschen Erwartungen rangehst ^^


----------



## SnaxeX (8. April 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich wollte nur verhindern das du da mit falschen Erwartungen rangehst ^^


Ach danke! 

Werd dann mal später vl kurz meinen Umbau auch gleich hier schildern.


----------



## Michi240281 (9. April 2021)

Hallo  Leute,

ich habe bzgl. meiner MORA Installation ein paar Fragen und ein Problem.



Man soll die Pumpe (ich habe die D5 Next) ja mit ner fixen Ansteuerung laufen lassen und die Lüfter dann abhängig von der Wassertemperatur. Nur welche Werte nimmt man da? Hab die Pumpe aktuell auf 20% gestellt und die Lüfter per Aquasuite abhängig von der Wassertemperatur. Was habt Ihr da so und was sind gute Default Settings? Habt Ihr die Kurve da individuell eingestellt? Ich hab öfter mal was gelesen, dass Leute ihre Lüfter mit 150-200 U/min laufen haben. Bei mir laufen die aktuell erst bei 23°C Wassertemperatur los und haben dann aber auch direkt so 400 U/min und bei 26°C schon 800 U/min. 
Welche Wassertemperatur peilt Ihr so an bzw. wie sollte man das ganze auslegen?

Nun zum Problem:

Strom bekommt die D5 Next mittels verlängertem SATA Stromkabel, welches am internen Netzteil angeschlossen ist. Seit ner Woche lief das ganze problemlos. Nun habe ich an einen anderen internen SATA Anschluss einen aRGB Verteiler angeschlossen.  An einem weiteren internen SATA Anschluss ist noch ein aRGB Controller angeschlossen, der war aber vorher schon dran. Seitdem ich jetzt also den aRGB Verteiler angeschlossen habe, passiert folgendes, wenn ich den PC ausschalte:

- Die Beleuchtung, die an den aRGB Controller angeschlossen ist, bleibt an und
- die D5 Next Pumpe aktiviert den Alarm, dass die Drehzahl und die Spannung zu gering sind

Warum ist das so? Woher könnte das kommen? Was kann ich tun bzw. wo ist der Fehler? Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2021)

Ist Geschmackssache, wenn dir Durchfluss egal ist stellste die Pumpe so ein das dich das Geräusch nicht stört.

Lüfter ist auch Geschmackssache^^ Hab meine immer auf ~350rpm laufen weil ich die bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht höre und regel dann auf 32°C Ziel Wassertemperatur. Beim längeren zocken geht die Rpm dann auf ~600 hoch um die 32°C halten zu können. 

Aber da kann man im Grunde wirklich machen was man möchte und was man am Ende macht ist eigentlich nur persönliche Vorliebe^^


----------



## Tekkla (9. April 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hab die Pumpe aktuell auf 20% gestellt


Ausprobieren mit welchem Durchfluss du in Bezug auf Geräusche von der Pumpe am besten leben kannst. Mit nur einer D5 hatte ich die auf 28% laufen. Das waren um die 30 l/h. Hat mir vollkommen gereicht, und die Pumpe war nicht zu vernehmen.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> und die Lüfter per Aquasuite abhängig von der Wassertemperatur. Was habt Ihr da so und was sind gute Default Settings? Habt Ihr die Kurve da individuell eingestellt? Ich hab öfter mal was gelesen, dass Leute ihre Lüfter mit 150-200 U/min laufen haben. Bei mir laufen die aktuell erst bei 23°C Wassertemperatur los und haben dann aber auch direkt so 400 U/min und bei 26°C schon 800 U/min.


Auch da geht es ganz nach deinem Belieben. Es gibt da kein richtiger oder besser. Wakü bedeutet für mich die Balance zwischen gewollter Leistung und Geräuschentwicklung zu finden.


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Welche Wassertemperatur peilt Ihr so an bzw. wie sollte man das ganze auslegen?


Ich habe 35°C als maximale Temperatur des Kühlmittels gewählt. Andere kommen mit 40°C klar. Auch da gilt es die Balance selber zu finden.

Am Anfang ist man immer ein wenig unsicher, ob man nun alles so richtig macht, schließlich hat man viel Geld für etwas ausgegeben und will das meiste dann auch rausholen. Doch relativ schnell ist erkennbar, dass das eigene Setup in seinem eigenen Umfeld sehr individuell ist und man sich nur annähernd an die Erfahrungswerte im Sinne von Zahlen der anderen halten kann. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass der Mo-Ra ein sehr gutes Mittel ist ein potentes System leise und kühl zu betreiben. Wie weit man die Attribute potent, leise und kühl nachher für sich auslegt und priorisiert, das ist am Ende dein persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (9. April 2021)

23 Grad? So viel habe ich bereits als Zimmertemperatur. 

Ich regle die Lüfter auf eine Temperatur von knapp 40 Grad nach dem Radiator. Vorm Radiator habe ich dann ca. 43 - 44 Grad. 

Über 45 Grad würde ich jetzt nicht gehen.


----------



## Michi240281 (9. April 2021)

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten. Lüfter auf 40°C regeln bedeutet dann aber ausprobieren, richtig? Die Kurve dann da so verbiegen bis es passt?!?

Hat jemand ne Idee zu dem Problem mit dem Alarm? Scheinbar gibt das Netzteil noch Spannung raus, obwohl der PC aus ist. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Tekkla (9. April 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Besten Dank für Eure Antworten. Lüfter auf 40°C regeln bedeutet dann aber ausprobieren, richtig? Die Kurve dann da so verbiegen bis es passt?!?


Kommt auf deine Steuerrung an. Eine Steuerrung von Aqua Computer hat da z.B. verschiedenen Ansätze. Ich persönlich nehme da einfach einen Kurvenregler und setze die maximal gewünschte Temperatur ein, wo dann die Lüfter auf 100% drehen. Die Lüfter selber habe ich in den Lüftereinstellungen dann nach oben hin so abgeriegelt, dass sie nicht schneller als 800 RPM laufen. Das ist dann für mich der höchste erträgliche Geräuschpegel. Meine persönliche Priorität ist z.B. ein nahezu lautloser PC bei hoher Auslastung von GPU und/oder CPU.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. April 2021)

In der Aquasuite kannst du einen Sollwert einstellen, dann wird die Steuerung versuchen, die Temperatur zu halten. Ich würde es aber einfach mit einer Kurve machen. Ist eigentlich die beste Lösung. Wie die aussieht, kommt auf deine eigenen Präferenzen an. Probier mal rum, kaputt bekommst du schon nichts.

Was den Alarm angeht, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da noch Spannung über Standby-Usb geliefert wird. Das müsste man im Bios ausschalten können.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Das mit dem Alarm wird am Gigabyte Board liegen.

Habe die letzten Jahre ein Asus Board verbaut und damit hatte ich mit meinem Quadro und meiner Aquastream Pumpe keinerlei Probleme. Nachdem mir dieses Board defekt gegangen ist hatte ich ein paar Tage ein Gigabyte Board drin, wo die Pumpe akustisch ein Alarm ausgab und der Quadro, da nichts akustisch ausgegeben werden kann, die RGBs die da dran angeschlossen sind als Alarm aufleuchten ließ.

Mit meinem aktuellem MSI Board ist es wie mit meinem Asus Board wieder in Ordnung. Mit dem Gigabyte Board konnte ich nur im Bios einstellen, das nach dem Herunterfahren das Mainboard stromlos geschaltet wird, damit dieser Alarm ausblieb. Allerdings war die Pumpe und die LEDs auch kurz am Kreischen, weil wenn der Rechner herunterfährt einige Sekunden braucht bis diese Einstellung das Board und dessen USB-Anschlüsse stromlos macht.

Irgendwie hatte es aber auch mit den RGBs zu tun, die mit am Mainboard angeschlossen waren, denn steckte ich diese ab, dann war es weg.

Dieser Alarm hatte aber was mit einem 5v Alarm was zu tun.
Eine bessere Lösung habe ich aber in den paar Tagen als das Board verbaut war nicht finden können.


----------



## Michi240281 (9. April 2021)

Ja das mit dem USB stromlos machen beim runterfahren hab ich auch gelesen, aber warum USB? Es ist ja scheinbar Strom auf SATA, denn die RGB Beleuchtung, die über SATA läuft, bleibt auch an. 
Denke nicht dass es am Gigabyte Board liegt, denn bevor ich den RGB Verteiler da angeschlossen habe, ging alles problemlos.


----------



## Tekkla (9. April 2021)

Passiert das denn auch, wenn du ErP im BIOS  aktivierst?


----------



## Michi240281 (9. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Passiert das denn auch, wenn du ErP im BIOS  aktivierst?


Das teste ich gleich!


----------



## Michi240281 (9. April 2021)

So, also das Problem hat seine Ursache definitiv in der Spannungsversorgung des aRGB Splitters, den ich neu dazu gebaut habe. Dieser hat einen SATA Stromanschluss. Ich fahre den Rechner runter und der Alarm geht an. Zieh ich die Spannungsversorgung von dem aRGB Splitter ab, ist sofort Ruhe. Stecke ich sie wieder drauf, geht der Alarm wieder an. Seltsames Teil! Was noch komischer ist, er läuft auch ohne Stromanschluss. So ist das dann für mich gelöst!


----------



## Sinusspass (9. April 2021)

Der Rgb-Splitter ist doch sicher über normales 3pin aRGB mit dem Board verbunden. Darüber bekommt er seinen Saft. Weil die 5V-Leitung vom Board vermutlich mit der 5V-Leitung des Stromanschlusses verbunden ist, bekommt die Pumpe 5V auf der Stromversorgung, aber keine 12V und beschwert sich deswegen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2021)

Dieser Moment wenn du 5*140mm Lüfter einbaust und anschließend nichmal ein Viertel der Lüfterplätze des Radis belegt sind
Wie viele PWM Lüfter an einem Anschluss macht so ein Aquaero 6 eigentlich mit?


----------



## blautemple (9. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Moment wenn du 5*140mm Lüfter einbaust und anschließend nichmal ein Viertel der Lüfterplätze des Radis belegt sind
> Wie viele PWM Lüfter an einem Anschluss macht so ein Aquaero 6 eigentlich mit?


Quasi unendlich 
Lüfter verbrauchen nichts und bei 140er Lüfter hast du auch keine Probleme mit dem Anlaufstrom.
Bis 30 hätte ich absolut keine Bedenken. Mit Kühlkörper auf dem Aquaero noch mal deutlich mehr.


----------



## DOcean (9. April 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Was noch komischer ist, er läuft auch ohne Stromanschluss. So ist das dann für mich gelöst!


dann hast du einen Drecks Splitter bzw. einen der das schlecht implementiert...

Der Strom für deine LEDs kommt jetzt über das MB, das auch ohne SATA Stecker funktioniert, spricht dafür das da einfach die 5V durchgebrückt sind...

Eigenltich soll der SATA Stecker das MB entlasten, bei deinem ist es Glück ob das funktioniert

Die 5V vom SATA versorgen dann rückwärts das MB, nicht gut, und sorgt dann für die Alarme.

Abhilfe:
die 5V Leitung vom MB zum Splitter durchtrennen und den Splitter wieder per SATA versorgen, das ist am saubersten...


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Dann wird es auch in meinem Fall und dem Gigabyte Board so gewesen sein, weil mein RGB-Hub auch noch ein SATA-Anschluss hat.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Moment wenn du 5*140mm Lüfter einbaust und anschließend nichmal ein Viertel der Lüfterplätze des Radis belegt sind


Dieser Moment, wenn du 6 Radiatoren verbaut hast aber das halbe Gehäuse noch ziemlich leer ist.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie viele PWM Lüfter an einem Anschluss macht so ein Aquaero 6 eigentlich mit?


Das Ding kann 30W bei 12V, der Rest ist Rechnerei. Werden wohl so gut wie immer viele sein.


blautemple schrieb:


> Bis 30 hätte ich absolut keine Bedenken. Mit Kühlkörper auf dem Aquaero noch mal deutlich mehr.


Ich habs mal durchgerechnet, meine 60 eLoops wären zusammen bei 22W auf Vollgas.


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Ding kann 30W bei 12V, der Rest ist Rechnerei. Werden wohl so gut wie immer viele sein


Hab mich halt gefragt ob es bei PWM wirklich noch ein "kann xy" gibt, schließlich regeln sie Lüfter ja selbst, es muss also nur der Anschluss halten. Aber gut, auch das wären 20 P14.

Brauchen die eLoops tatsächlich nur 0,34W?


----------



## DOcean (9. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab mich halt gefragt ob es bei PWM wirklich noch ein "kann xy" gibt


ja gibt es hängt dann ab eher vom Material und Drähten ab wie von Bauteilen wie vorher, wie dick sind die Leiterbahnen was können die Anschlüsse ab ist dann eher die Frage, nicht mehr was kann der FET noch schalten...

Da wird deutlich mehr gehen wie die 30W, ich gehe locker von 60-90W bevor das Teil unangehnehm heiss wird.

Ach ja der Kühlkörper hilft in dem Fall nicht, da er ja "nur" den FET kühlt (imho) der aber gar nichts mehr leisten muss..


----------



## Sinusspass (9. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Brauchen die eLoops tatsächlich nur 0,34W?


Nicht ganz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


30 B14-1 und 30 B14-2. Bei der niedrigen Drehzahl brauchen die eben nix.
Ich seh grade, ich hab mich verrechnet. Sind 27W. Irgendwie hatte ich immer 0,48W für den B14-2 im Kopf. Naja, müssen eh auf 2 Kanäle aufgeteilt werden.


----------



## Michi240281 (10. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der Rgb-Splitter ist doch sicher über normales 3pin aRGB mit dem Board verbunden. Darüber bekommt er seinen Saft. Weil die 5V-Leitung vom Board vermutlich mit der 5V-Leitung des Stromanschlusses verbunden ist, bekommt die Pumpe 5V auf der Stromversorgung, aber keine 12V und beschwert sich deswegen.


Klingt logisch, bis auf eine Sache: wenn der Rechner doch aus ist, ist doch auf der 5V Leitung vom Board auch kein Saft mehr drauf, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2021)

Grundsätzlich hat das NT eine 5V STB Leitung. Anscheinend routet das MB die grundsätzlich im abgeschalteten Zustand zu den LED Ausgängen damit man auch LED an bei abgeschalteten Rechner haben könnte und entscheidet nur über die sonstigen Settings ob die auch wirklich angeschaltet werden.


----------



## Michi240281 (10. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat das NT eine 5V STB Leitung. Anscheinend routet das MB die grundsätzlich im abgeschalteten Zustand zu den LED Ausgängen damit man auch LED an bei abgeschalteten Rechner haben könnte und entscheidet nur über die sonstigen Settings ob die auch wirklich angeschaltet werden.


Ok aber müssten die LEDs dann nicht leuchten, wenn sie 5V bekommen? Oder braucht es zum leuchten zusätzlich noch einem Signal auf der "D-Leitung"?

Die 5V Leitung vom MB durchzukneifen und dann die SATA Stromversorgung zu nehmen, mag sicherlich sauberer sein, zumindest wenn man da viel dranhängen hat, aber ich habe nur 2 LEDs da dran, nutze es also wie ein y-Kabel.

Hab gestern dann mal 4h Anno1800 gespielt, hab vorher die Pumpe auf 20% gestellt (da hört man sie immer noch leicht surren aber ich steh ja nicht direkt daneben, passt schon) und für die Lüfter eine Kurve mit quadratischer Funktion erstellt. Die Wassertemperatur hat sich dann so bei max. 29°C eingepegelt, die Lüfter liefen dabei um 500 U/min. Denke das passt so ganz gut, was meint Ihr?

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, dass die Lüfter nicht unter 300U/min laufen scheinbar, selbst mit 1% Ansteuerung sind es 302 U/min. Habe die Arctic P12 PWM - vllt können die nicht weniger? Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Ich finde selbst 800 U/min hört man quasi nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Ok aber müssten die LEDs dann nicht leuchten, wenn sie 5V bekommen? Oder braucht es zum leuchten zusätzlich noch einem Signal auf der "D-Leitung"?


5V ist nur die Versorgung. Wenn die Ansteuerung/PWM weiterhin auf 0% steht bleiben die LEDs trotzdem aus.
Eben ähnlich wie bei den 4-Pin Lüftern.
Allerdings


Michi240281 schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, dass die Lüfter nicht unter 300U/min laufen scheinbar, selbst mit 1% Ansteuerung sind es 302 U/min.


bleibt es den Herstellern überlassen wie sie den Dutycycle der auf der Steuerleitung kommt umsetzen. AC hat gerade neue Lüfter vorgestellt die als neues Feature bei 0% ganz aus machen.


----------



## Tekkla (10. April 2021)

Ob's mit den 500 RPM passt, musst du sagen. Bei 29°C ist jedenfalls noch viiiiiiel Spielraum für noch weniger RPM bei den Lüftern.

Haste bei den Lüftern vllt eingestellt, dass die Minimalleistung gehalten werden soll? Bei meinem Aquaero kann ich bei den P12ern nach einem Startboost auf 14% Minimalleistung runtergehen. Das sind dann laut Aquasuite 147 RPM.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2021)

Aquaero wäre der Sonderfall. Wenn man da nicht "Minimalleistung halten" auswählt wird bei 0% afaik die Versorgung gekappt. Bei normaler PWM Ansteuerung gehen die P12 tatsächlich nie aus.
@Tekkla Kann es sein dass du mit Spannung regelst? Laut Datenblatt gehen die PWM Dinger tatsächlich "nur" bis 200RPM runter. Deine "14%" wären da schon relativ deutlich drunter.


----------



## Tekkla (10. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi240281 (10. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ob's mit den 500 RPM passt, musst du sagen. Bei 29°C ist jedenfalls noch viiiiiiel Spielraum für noch weniger RPM bei den Lüftern.
> 
> Haste bei den Lüftern vllt eingestellt, dass die Minimalleistung gehalten werden soll? Bei meinem Aquaero kann ich bei den P12ern nach einem Startboost auf 14% Minimalleistung runtergehen. Das sind dann laut Aquasuite 147 RPM.


Also die 500rpm hört man überhaupt nicht, das ist vollkommen ok! Wie gesagt ist das einzige was man hört das Surren der Pumpe bei 20% Ansteuerung (ca. 2700rpm). Könnte ich damit noch weiter runter?

Ne Minimalleistung ist nicht aktiv, man kann auch sehen, dass die Ansteuerung 1% ist und trotzdem machen die Lüfter 300rpm, obwohl sie laut Datenblatt ja eigentlich min 200rpm machen können sollen.


----------



## Tekkla (10. April 2021)

Der Durchlauf hat immer einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. Teste doch einfach aus wie weit du mit der Pumpe runtergehen kannst bzw willst. Beobachte dabei dann die Komponententemps. Finde dein persönliches Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Tekkla (11. April 2021)

Wann hört EPDM auf so intensiv zu riechen? Jetzt, wo 20m Schlauch durch den Raum laufen, komme ich in die Wohnung und habe selbst nach 2 Wochen noch einen intensiven Gummigeruch in der Nase. Durch den Einsatz von Kabelkanälen konnte ich den Geruch zwar schon ordentlich reduzieren, dennoch dünstet der Schlauch noch gut aus.


----------



## Michi240281 (11. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solche Einstellungen gibts bei mir in der Aquasuite gar nicht! Würde das auch gerne über Drehzahl steuern! Aber es gibt nur Leistung in %! Muss ich dafür was umstellen?


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2021)

Alte Version? Wobei ich meine die Option beim Aquaduct auch gehabt zu haben und dessen Lizenz ist auch schon was älter.
Schau mal ob du das Erweiterte schlicht zugeklappt hast.


----------



## Tekkla (11. April 2021)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Solche Einstellungen gibts bei mir in der Aquasuite gar nicht! Würde das auch gerne über Drehzahl steuern! Aber es gibt nur Leistung in %! Muss ich dafür was umstellen?


Das sind die Einstellungen des Aquaeros. Da regle ich auch nur über Prozentwerte.

Das folgende Bild ist vom QUADRO.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einstellungen vom OCTO dürfen ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wann hört EPDM auf so intensiv zu riechen? Jetzt, wo 20m Schlauch durch den Raum laufen, komme ich in die Wohnung und habe selbst nach 2 Wochen noch einen intensiven Gummigeruch in der Nase. Durch den Einsatz von Kabelkanälen konnte ich den Geruch zwar schon ordentlich reduzieren, dennoch dünstet der Schlauch noch gut aus.



Also im Case riechen meine nicht mehr (wahrscheinlich durch Wärme und Co schneller ausgedünstet). Die gleiche Charge - also die Reste vom verbauten Schlauch -  in der OVP verstaut, riechen selbst heute noch. Gekauft vor ca. 3 Jahren. Bis die im Case nicht mehr gerochen haben, hat es auch definitiv mehr als zwei Wochen gedauert, leider. Ich tippe mal auf mindestens 4-8 Wochen, bis sich das wirklich bessert.


----------



## SnaxeX (13. April 2021)

So, RAM Umbau erledigt. Das dauert echt noch einmal länger, wenn man 4 Riegel hat und nicht nur 2.

Hab mich beim 1. RAM Riegel etwas zaghaft angestellt. Als ich dann den aber fertig hatte und ich ihn mal schnell eingebaut habe um sicherzugehen, dass ich nichts kaputt gemacht habe, ging es dann flotter. Gut, ist sicher etwas Übung.

Beim Einbau musste ich dann feststellen, dass bei einem Riegel die Löcher so gar nicht auf dergleichen Linie war, den hab ich noch einmal auseinander gebaut und dann neu hingelegt. Hab beim Linkesten und Rechtesten Riegel auch mal probemäßig die Schrauben reingegeben und da hat alles gepasst. 

Wollte dann wie in der Anleitung empfohlen, WLP auf die Riegel geben. Die Kryonaut hat aber dann mit dem Aufsatz Modul daneben gekleckert und es is was runtergeflogen. Das war mir zu dumm, also hab ichs andersrum gemacht und auf den Block flächenmßig hingegeben. Klar, da ist jetzt zu viel oben, aber das seh ich eh nicht und mit dem Anpressdruck wäre so oder so was auf die Seite gkeommen 

Beim Einbauen musste ich mich dann ärgern, weil der 2. Riegel von links sich die Schrauben nicht reindrehen wollen, obwohl die Löcher fast punktgenau passen. Da aber schon die WLP überall drauf war und bei den 3 von 4 Riegeln die SChrauben passen, wird das schon passen vom Druck her.

Hab mal nen Temperatursensor auf die Seite geklebt und siehe da, hab jetzt außen nur mehr 30 Grad und nicht mehr die 55 Grad beim Spielen. 
Und ich konnt mal wieder basteln. 

Verwendet ihr WLP wie in der Anleitung empfohlen oder einfach Pads? Damit wäre es halt einfacher gegangen, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die WLP wesentlich bessere Wärmeübertragung hat. Sie leitet ja eh nicht, deswegen is jetzt auch halb so wild.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. April 2021)

Paste, einfach weil ich keine Pads da hatte. Da kommt das Gefühl schon noch, wie viel man braucht.


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Verwendet ihr WLP wie in der Anleitung empfohlen oder einfach Pads? Damit wäre es halt einfacher gegangen, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die WLP wesentlich bessere Wärmeübertragung hat. Sie leitet ja eh nicht, deswegen is jetzt auch halb so wild.



Pads, das macht beim Ram praktisch keinen Unterschied, ich habe so selbst bei 1,55V nur max 5 Grad Delta zum Wasser.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (13. April 2021)

Und alle Ram´s haben überlebet?


----------



## SnaxeX (13. April 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Pads, das macht beim Ram praktisch keinen Unterschied, ich habe so selbst bei 1,55V nur max 5 Grad Delta zum Wasser.


Ah verdammt, dann hätt ich mir jetzt vieles erspart...egal.




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Und alle Ram´s haben überlebet?



Ja - ich hab die ersten beide RAM Riegel gleich getestet und dann am Ende noch einmal alle 4, bevor ich den Block verschraubt habe.

hab es halt jetzt mit WLP gemacht, aber sollt ich den Block mal wieder auseinanderbauen, säubere ich alles und verwende dann Pads.

aber egal, der RAM ist endlich kühl. Muss dann im CPU Ryzen thread nachfragen wie viel Volt man maximal auf RAM draufgeben darf bei WaKü.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. April 2021)

Ich hab es auch noch nicht geschafft, RAMs dadurch zu killen. Gut, war bis jetzt auch alles nur G.Skill, da gehen die Heatspreader ja wunderbar leicht ab. Mag sein, dass das bei anderen Herstellern anders ist. Meine Dummies von Corsair (eigentlich hätte ich mir besser irgendwelche Schrottriegel gekauft, hab sowieso die Kontaktleiste abgeschnitten) waren da deutlich schwerer. Die waren aber nur Pcb, da wirds auch schwerer, was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## SnaxeX (13. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch noch nicht geschafft, RAMs dadurch zu killen. Gut, war bis jetzt auch alles nur G.Skill, da gehen die Heatspreader ja wunderbar leicht ab. Mag sein, dass das bei anderen Herstellern anders ist. Meine Dummies von Corsair (eigentlich hätte ich mir besser irgendwelche Schrottriegel gekauft, hab sowieso die Kontaktleiste abgeschnitten) waren da deutlich schwerer. Die waren aber nur Pcb, da wirds auch schwerer, was kaputt zu machen.


Soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, hat es geheißen man soll halbwegs gut aufpassen und gut föhnen, weil man ansonsten nen RAM Stein mit runter reißt.

Ich hab die Ballistix Sport LT gehabt. Die gingen auch ganz gut —> gut erwärmt und auf der einen Seite wo weniger Widerstände waren mit nem iFixit Plastik Heber den heatspreader runtergegeben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (13. April 2021)

Gskill gehen leichter? Ich habe Gskill RAM den ich gerne mit Wasser kühlen würde. Habe mich aber bisher nicht getraut den Kühler zu entfernen.

Wollte beim umrüsten auf DDR4 dann Ram-riegeln ohne Kühler kaufen, aber die sind ja meist etwas langsamer. Evtl. sollte ich doch mal das Risiko eingehen und den Kühler demontieren.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. April 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, hat es geheißen man soll halbwegs gut aufpassen und gut föhnen, weil man ansonsten nen RAM Stein mit runter reißt.


Reicht schon, wenn ne Lötstelle durch ist. Sowas in der Richtung ist @IICARUS vor einer Weile passiert.


Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Gskill gehen leichter? Ich habe Gskill RAM den ich gerne mit Wasser kühlen würde. Habe mich aber bisher nicht getraut den Kühler zu entfernen.


Ich hab es mit 4 Modulen Ripjaws V und 4 Modulen Trident Z (ohne RGB, Royal oder so nen Kappes) gemacht. Die leben alle noch. Von den Ripjaws sind die Kühler inzwischen wieder runter (hat bei den Modulen eh nix gebracht), weil ich im anderen System RAM-Kühler brauchte, damit es wie Vollbestückung aussieht, auch wenn es keine ist.


Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wollte beim umrüsten auf DDR4 dann Ram-riegeln ohne Kühler kaufen, aber die sind ja meist etwas langsamer. Evtl. sollte ich doch mal das Risiko eingehen und den Kühler demontieren.


Besser nicht. Die ganze Aktion macht nur Sinn bei Modulen, deren verbaute Chips gut mit Spannung und Temperatur skalieren. Wird bei Billig-RAM ohne Kühler kaum der Fall sein. Ok, Optik ist noch ein Punkt, aber funktional kommt man bei Billigmodulen auch mit Gewalt und Wakü nicht weit beim OC. Das ist ja das Blöde daran, es lohnt nur bei der teureren Hälfte auf dem Markt.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Reicht schon, wenn ne Lötstelle durch ist. Sowas in der Richtung ist @IICARUS vor einer Weile passiert.


Ja von 6 Riegeln habe ich vier Stück am Ende zerstört und die Bauteile sind auch nicht sofort abgefallen. Bei mir war jedoch das Problem, weil es Singel Ranked Rams waren und eine Seite sehr stark mit einem Klebeband beklebt war. Dual Rankend mit Chips auf beiden Seiten würden sich leichter entfernen lassen, weil bei mir die Seite mit dem Wärmeleitpad auf der Chipseite mit geringe Wärme sehr leicht abnehmen ließ.

War sehr vorsichtig und ich vermute auch, dass mit zu viel Hitze der Lot, der ja schon minimal ist, sich etwas löst und dann muss man nur irgendwo leicht dran kommen und die Teile fallen ab. Kann auch sein das ich keine guten Speicher da hatte und diese bei mir zu empfindlich waren.


----------



## SnaxeX (14. April 2021)

Ich würde es jetzt auch niemanden empfehlen, der nicht teuren RAM hat - und da is besonders bitter, wenn man es kaputt macht xD

Ich habs ja hauptsächlich aus Bastelbetrieb gemacht und weil ich schon immer mal RAM umbauen wollte. 

Und das jetzt der RAM kühler ist beim Zocken beruhigt mein Kopf irgendwie, hab vorher ja 55 Grad außen gemessen.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. April 2021)

Tatsächlich war neben dem OC Optik der wichtigste Punkt bei mir. Ich hab es dann irgendwie geschafft, nach Stunden der Sucherei noch die gewünschten Kühler zu bekommen. Zwar aus Amerika mit Versandkosten bald höher als der Preis der Kühler aber mir doch egal. Die Optik der alten XSPC-RAM-Kühler schlägt kein anderer.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. April 2021)

Habe jetzt bei einem Ram den Kühler entfernt und ich muss sagen, das war eine echt harte Sache. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Ram noch funktioniert so wie sich alles verbogen hat...... Geht aber noch. Ich hoffe bei den restlichen 3 klappt es auch. 

Beim nächsten Upgrade überlege ich aber ernsthaft, Module ohne Kühlkörper zu verwenden. Ich habe mal bei der PCGH einen Ramtest gelesen, bei dem auch die kühlerlosen Riegeln  gute OC Ergebnisse erreichten. Vielleicht sind die ja auch gar nicht so mies.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Optik der alten XSPC-RAM-Kühler schlägt kein anderer.


Generell finde ich, dass XSPC sehr geile Produkte verkauft.
Nur schade, dass zB. die GPU-Kühler nur auf so wenige Modelle passen.
Auch Qualität und Preis passen bei denen (zumindest vor 2 Jahren war es so )


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. April 2021)

Mein umgebauter Ram hat sich gerade verabschiedet. Bei einseitig bestückten Ram-Riegeln sollte man wohl wirklich nicht den Kühler entfernen. Ruhe in Frieden.

 Jetzt guck ich dumm und weiß ned was ich machen soll. Eigentlich hätte ich den Ram gerne wassergekühlt, aber Ram´s ohne Kühlkörper sind vermutlich deutlich langsamer.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Jetzt guck ich dumm und weiß ned was ich machen soll. Eigentlich hätte ich den Ram gerne wassergekühlt, aber Ram´s ohne Kühlkörper sind vermutlich deutlich langsamer.


Geht es um "unbedingt WaKü" oder tatsächlich um bessere kühlung? 
Gibt ja auch so Luftkühler fürn RAM, die jetzt nicht unbedingt hässlich sind


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. April 2021)

Die Optik ist nicht so wichtig. Ich habe halt eigentlich alles wassergekühlt. CPU, GPU, SSD, Spannungswandler, und PCH. Der Ram ist die nächstgrößerer Wärmequelle im Gehäuse. 

Bessere Kühlung würde auch nicht schaden. 75 Grad schaffe ich schon ganz ohne Spannungserhöhung. Habe nur 1x Lüfter im Gehäuse und wäre deshalb froh, die Wärmequellen soweit es geht zu eleminieren. (Was ich bei der Heatspreader-demontage ja tatsächlich wortwörtlich geschafft habe. )

Ich werde mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes Paar GSkill Ram kaufen für 35 Euro und dann ist gut bei DDR3. Hab keine Lust mehr. 
Wenn ich mal auf DDR 4 umrüste, dann kaufe ich mir einen Samsung Ram mit B-Dies. Die gibt es ohne Kühler. Habe mich da ein wenig informiert.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. April 2021)

DDR4 geht doch auch schon auf das Ende seiner Lebensspanne zu. Aber pack doch einfach nen Lüfter vor die RAMs. Den kann man wunderbar auf der Grafikkarte abstellen.


----------



## ursmii (15. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Bessere Kühlung würde auch nicht schaden.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Aber pack doch einfach nen Lüfter vor die RAMs


oder sowas monströses   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. April 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> oder sowas monströses
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar ich habe mir sogar ein passiv gekühltes Netzteil gekauft um möglichst auf Lüfter verzichten zu können. Da werde ich mir jetzt sicherlich so ein Teil montieren.   


Auch wenn DDR4 schon auf das Ende zugeht, ist es vermutlich immer noch eine interessante Option für mich. Ich kaufe Hardware eher selten neu. Meine Sandybridge CPU hab ich 2014 gebraucht gekauft und die Leistung reicht noch immer.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Mein umgebauter Ram hat sich gerade verabschiedet. Bei einseitig bestückten Ram-Riegeln sollte man wohl wirklich nicht den Kühler entfernen. Ruhe in Frieden.
> 
> Jetzt guck ich dumm und weiß ned was ich machen soll. Eigentlich hätte ich den Ram gerne wassergekühlt, aber Ram´s ohne Kühlkörper sind vermutlich deutlich langsamer.


Riegel gebrochen oder was ist passiert?

Ja, DDR4 ist wirklich langsam am Ende der Zeitspanne. DDR5 kommt aber erst heuer Ende des Jahres bzw. nächstes Jahr und ich möchte nicht wieder Early Adopter sein - das war zwar "lustig" mit Ryzen 1000, aber ich kann drauf verzichten.

Ich hatte damals ja nen i5-6500 mit einem Mainboard, dass noch DDR3 Speicher akzeptiert hat. Im Forum wurde mir damals gesagt, dass ich ruhig noch zu DDR3 greifen kann, weil DDR4 neu und nicht schneller ist/kein Unterschied macht beim Gaming 
Werde daher erst Mitten im Zyklus wechseln, also 2024.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Die Optik ist nicht so wichtig. Ich habe halt eigentlich alles wassergekühlt. CPU, GPU, SSD, Spannungswandler, und PCH. Der Ram ist die nächstgrößerer Wärmequelle im Gehäuse.


Hab auch kurz überlegt den PCH bei mir mit Wasser zu kühlen, aber der Mini-Lüfter is ganz praktisch beim OC vom RAM, damit ich gleich weiß ob der PC normal durchbootet oder nicht^^

Die VRMs lass ich sein, die sind beim Master sowieso absolut Top. Aber selbst fürs PCH müsst ich ALLES rausbauen und das wäre mühsam


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. April 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Riegel gebrochen oder was ist passiert?



Rechner startet nicht mehr mit dem Riegel.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Rechner startet nicht mehr mit dem Riegel.


Nciht gut vorgeföhnt? Ich hab auch immer wieder zwischendurch geföhnt. Wenn ich dann das erste mal gemerkt habe, dass der Kleber sich langsam löst, wieder geföhnt. Langsam so dann runtergezogen.
Ja, der Riegel hat sich da etwas verbogen zwischenzeitlich, aber das ging alles wieder.

Hast du noch Ersatz RAM wenigstens?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. April 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Nciht gut vorgeföhnt? Ich hab auch immer wieder zwischendurch geföhnt. Wenn ich dann das erste mal gemerkt habe, dass der Kleber sich langsam löst, wieder geföhnt. Langsam so dann runtergezogen.
> Ja, der Riegel hat sich da etwas verbogen zwischenzeitlich, aber das ging alles wieder.




Hab mehrmals geföhnt, bis ich das Teil nicht mehr anfassen konnte. Trotzdem hielt er Bombenfest. Die Seite mit den Speicherbausteinen war glaub ich auch gar nicht das Problem. Die andere Seite ohne Speicher wurde mit einer Art dünnen Schaummatte verklebt und die hielt echt richtig fest. 

Beim nächsten Versuch würde ich vermutlich mit einem Cuttermesser versuchen den Schaumstoff zu durchtrennen, aber einen nächsten Versuch gibt es nicht. Schnauze voll. 





SnaxeX schrieb:


> Hast du noch Ersatz RAM wenigstens?



Naja, hab halt jetzt nur noch 3 Ram Riegeln im Einsatz, aber ich bestelle mir Gebrauchte nach.


----------



## DOcean (15. April 2021)

was oft gut funktioniert ist den Kleber/Kühler abzuscheren...

Also wenn der Riegel flach vor einem liegt den Kühler zu "drehen" dabei den Riegel an sich an seiner Stelle lassen.

Also nicht versuchen zwischen Kühler und RAM Riegel zu kommen, nicht versuchen beide auseinander zu ziehen

Klappt bei Kühlern die beiden Seite auf einmal umfassen leider nicht.

(die bekannten CPU delid  Tools machen genau das)


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2021)

Der Unterschied ist dass ein HS auf dem Substrat verklebt ist was die Kräfte tatsächlich gut mit macht. Ein Ram-Kühler ist aber auf den SMD Bauteilen verklebt. Deren Lötstellen mögen auch Scherkräfte nicht besonders.


----------



## SnaxeX (15. April 2021)

Hier war aber ja der Schaumstoff das Problem, wo keine Bausteine drauf waren. Meine 64GB waren ja doppelseitig bestückt, da geht das besser.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> nächsten Versuch gibt es nicht. Schnauze voll.


Gibt aber auch welche, die haben schon den Kühler vorinstalliert: https://geizhals.at/thermaltake-wat...l-w262-ca00sw-a-a2259672.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. April 2021)

Ganz interessant aber 400 Euro?


----------



## DARPA (16. April 2021)

Und voll die kagg Timings


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2021)

Ist ja auch kein guter RAM.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. April 2021)

Da kaufe ich mir lieber Samsung riegeln mit B-Dies. Die kosten um die 280 Euro. Da geht mehr und den Wasserkühler hab ich eh schon.  
Aber das ist alles Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2021)

Joa, da geht gut was.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat die Wakü wirklich einiges gebracht. Dank dem eher leichten Airflow bei mir im Gehäuse wurde der RAM bei 1,45V schon 60°C in Karhu warm, Wakü hat das dann auf unter 40°C (Wasser unter 30°C) bei deutlich höherer Spannung gebracht.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2021)

Mein RAM war so billig dass der keine Temperatursensoren hat. Was man nicht weiss...  
Da das aber das einzige Element auf dem Mainboard ist dessen Wärme nicht direkt mit Wasser weg gebracht wird und 5cm darüber das Netzteil die Luft weg zieht sollte es wohl im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. April 2021)

Mein Ram hat auch keine Sensoren. Hab einen Temperaturfühler dran. Wenn man schon ein aquaero hat, dann muss man es ja ordentlich nutzen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. April 2021)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit den Messingböden für DDC Pumpen von Alphacool? Die Deckel sind/waren ja so mit das Beste wegen der guten Entkopplung dank des Gewichts. Bringen die Unterbauten auch irgendnen Vorteil abgesehen von der besseren Kühlung (wenns stimmt).


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2021)

Er funktioniert (seit ich den non Alphacool Deckel geklebt habe). Die 310 mach damit jedenfalls keinen Mux, ist aber natürlich auch eh die untertourige DDC.
So ganz toll finde ich den aber eigentlich nicht weil vor allem die Lötkontakte des Anschlusskabels schon unangenehm nah am Metall entlang laufen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. April 2021)

Ich denke, das beste sind die Dämmgehäuse für den 3,5 Zoll Schacht. Die gibt es zur Zeit im Sonderangebot. Leiser geht es (vermutlich) nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. April 2021)

@Olstyle: also mit viel Vorsicht und Iso-Tape geht's? Ich habe noch den originalen drunter und frage mich halt, ob es was bringt. Sie ist jetzt nicht wild am tanzen, aber der Originalboden ist halt einfach... stino 

@Sniperxxxcool: Die Pumpe hängt bei mir extern in nem Radiator, da ist nix mit irgendwelchen genormten Schächten. Bei mir hängt sie an ner eigenen Konstruktion aus Schwämmen und Dämmmatten. Hab ich für mich als Optimum festgestellt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. April 2021)

Also ich hab das Ding: DDC310 Mit nem Messingtop von Phobya, Ich höre absolut nichts, aber gefühlt wiegt das Teil auch n Kilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den Kontakten mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen, weil da ein WLPad dazwischen hängt.

Vorher hatte ich ein Acetal Top, damit war es merklich lauter.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mit den Kontakten mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen, weil da ein WLPad dazwischen hängt.


Zwischen Platine und Boden schon, aber zumindest bei meiner sind die Anschlusskabel halt relativ weit abisoliert und der abisolierte Teil hängt seitlich von der Platine runter wo dann kein Pad mehr ist sondern nur ein paar mm Luft zur Metallwand.
Offensichtlich funktioniert es, aber besonders toll fand ich die Konstruktion nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. April 2021)

Ah okay, na gut, dass es bei ALC nicht unbedingt eine QS gibt war mir klar, aber so krass? O.o


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2021)

Ist halt intern eine Bodengruppe von Xylem die wiederum bei der Herstellung davon ausgehen dass ein Kunststoffgehäuse zum Einsatz kommt. Da wäre das auch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2021)

Ich kenne jemanden der bald keine Temperaturprobleme mehr hat.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



360+280 intern +MoRa360+Aquaduct 720xt extern sollten ganz knapp reichen.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. April 2021)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit den Messingböden für DDC Pumpen von Alphacool? Die Deckel sind/waren ja so mit das Beste wegen der guten Entkopplung dank des Gewichts. Bringen die Unterbauten auch irgendnen Vorteil abgesehen von der besseren Kühlung (wenns stimmt).


Bisschen bringen die schon. Besser ist aber der massive Boden von Icemancooler.


Eyren schrieb:


> 360+280 intern +MoRa360+Aquaduct 720xt extern sollten ganz knapp reichen.


So wenig?


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2021)

Ich bin ja noch in der "Findungsphase"

Natürlich möchte ich noch die internen Radiatoren gegen 2x560 tauschen. Damit ich auch mal 2-3min ohne die externen den Rechner anlassen kann. 

Idealerweise kommt dann noch ein zweiter MoRa oberhalb vom ersten weil 1. Zu wenig Fläche und 2. Sieht das ganze einfach zu ungleichmäßig aus.  So ein großes Gehäuse und so ein Miniatur Radiator daneben. 

Ayo und meine Gedanken kreisen um ein zweites Aquaduct.... Wie alte römische Säulen am Eingangsportal links und rechts um das Gehäuse. 

Nur meine Ehefrau droht jetzt schon mit Zwangsumzug meiner Person in den Keller wenn da noch mehr kommt.

Wobei das nicht einmal so schlimm wäre, im Keller ist es kühler als in der Wohnung. Nur das zum Kaffee kochen Stufen steigen würde mich echt nerven.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. April 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Ding: DDC310 Mit nem Messingtop von Phobya, Ich höre absolut nichts, aber gefühlt wiegt das Teil auch n Kilo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Acetal hab ich auch, den von Watercool. Gibt's den Phobya denn überhaupt noch? Dachte der ist EOL und nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt intern eine Bodengruppe von Xylem die wiederum bei der Herstellung davon ausgehen dass ein Kunststoffgehäuse zum Einsatz kommt. Da wäre das auch vollkommen in Ordnung.



Ja das habe ich beim "zurück-modden" meiner DDC auch gemerkt, dass die Kabel da nen gutes Stück ohne Isolierung vom PCB abstehen. Ich verstehe auf jeden Fall was du meinst und dass im dümmsten Fall, da nen Kontakt zum Metallboden entstehen könnte.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bisschen bringen die schon. Besser ist aber der massive Boden von Icemancooler.
> 
> So wenig?



Siehste, noch nie gehört. Gibt's hier ne ordentliche Bezugsquelle für die Teile?



Eyren schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch in der "Findungsphase"
> 
> 
> Wobei das nicht einmal so schlimm wäre, im Keller ist es kühler als in der Wohnung. Nur das zum Kaffee kochen Stufen steigen würde mich echt nerven.



Abwärme des PCs fürs Kaffee kochen nutzen?


----------



## Eyren (19. April 2021)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Acetal hab ich auch, den von Watercool. Gibt's den Phobya denn überhaupt noch? Dachte der ist EOL und nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee! Mal so für 15min die Pumpen abschalten und ordentlich GPU+CPU stressen.  Dann wird der Kaffee schön heiß.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ayo und meine Gedanken kreisen um ein zweites Aquaduct.... Wie alte römische Säulen am Eingangsportal links und rechts um das Gehäuse.


Ich hatte die Idee mal mit Giganten. Habs aber gelassen und mir die vermutlich größte interne Wakü Deutschlands zusammengebaut. Wobei, so zwei Gigant 3360 übereinander würden einen wunderbaren Kühlturm abgeben.... Fehlen nur die 1400€ für die beiden Herrschaften.


euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Siehste, noch nie gehört. Gibt's hier ne ordentliche Bezugsquelle für die Teile?


Ich hab meine acht Stück von hier. Da waren sie aber noch 10€ billiger. Zwischendurch ist das ganze Zeug vom Eismann mal fast komplett aus Aliexpress verschwunden, dann war auf einmal wieder richtig viel da, dann wieder weg....


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. April 2021)

Bei Aliexpress habe ich was für 20€ für den Boden und 35€ fürs Top ( je inkl. Versand) gefunden. Finde ich "noch ok".


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. April 2021)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Acetal hab ich auch, den von Watercool. Gibt's den Phobya denn überhaupt noch? Dachte der ist EOL und nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen.


Keine Ahnung, den hab ich gebraucht gekauft, war n richtiges Schnäppchen, DDC310 mit dem Phobya Top für ~35€ 
Aber ist auch schon 2-3 Jahre her


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> 360+280 intern +MoRa360+Aquaduct 720xt extern sollten ganz knapp reichen.


Ich gehe Mal davon aus mein armes Aquaduct muss das nicht alles aus eigener Kraft durch pumpen?


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Idee mal mit Giganten. Habs aber gelassen und mir die vermutlich größte interne Wakü Deutschlands zusammengebaut. Wobei, so zwei Gigant 3360 übereinander würden einen wunderbaren Kühlturm abgeben.... Fehlen nur die 1400€ für die beiden Herrschaften


Der Einzelne ist schon wackelig genug. Doppelte Höhe müsste man an der Wand fest machen.
Aber so ein symmetrischer Aufbau, so dass auf jeder Seite des Fernsehers Box+Gigant steht, hätte schon was  .
Einer von beiden sollte aber schon einer mit Aquaero sein, also 1650€ neu.  
(Wenn ich meinen hoch rechne wären es "nur" 1100€.)


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> sste man an der Wand fest machen.
> Aber so ein symmetrischer Aufbau, so dass auf jeder Seite des Fernsehers Box+Gigant steht, hätte schon was  .
> Einer von beiden sollte aber schon einer mit Aquaero sein, also 1650€ neu.
> (Wenn ich meinen hoch rechne wären es "nur" 1100€.)



Irgendwann stellt ihr euch die Frage: Porsche oder Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Eyren (20. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich gehe Mal davon aus mein armes Aquaduct muss das nicht alles aus eigener Kraft durch pumpen?
> 
> Der Einzelne ist schon wackelig genug. Doppelte Höhe müsste man an der Wand fest machen.
> Aber so ein symmetrischer Aufbau, so dass auf jeder Seite des Fernsehers Box+Gigant steht, hätte schon was  .
> ...


Wie jetzt meinst das reicht nicht?

Dachte das ist gut für die Pumpe wenn die durchgehend unter voll last 3l/Tag fördert. 

Um dich zu beruhigen hab noch eine intern verbaut.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber so ein symmetrischer Aufbau, so dass auf jeder Seite des Fernsehers Box+Gigant steht, hätte schon was  .
> Einer von beiden sollte aber schon einer mit Aquaero sein, also 1650€ neu.
> (Wenn ich meinen hoch rechne wären es "nur" 1100€.)



Wenn man nett bei AC anfragt, bekommt man doch sicherlich Mengenrabatt, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2021)

Gigant Sammelbestellung? 
Dann hätte ich aber gerne die obere Abdeckung noch etwas besser poliert/gestrahlt. Je nach Lichteinfall sieht man noch ziemlich gut wie der Fräser gefahren ist.


Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Irgendwann stellt ihr euch die Frage: Porsche oder Wasserkühlung?


Siehe weiter vorne: Für die Wartung meines Volvos hätte ich schon mehrere Giganten kaufen können, das ist nach wie vor nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Einzelne ist schon wackelig genug. Doppelte Höhe müsste man an der Wand fest machen.


Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Bei dem Gewicht sollte der doch eigentlich recht stabil stehen. Ich meine, 27kg (waren es doch, oder?) sind ja jetzt nicht nichts. Zugegeben, so ein Kühlturm aus zwei Giganten würde meine Radiatorfläche etwas mehr als verdoppeln. Da kann man schon irgendwann mal schwach werden und sich eine bauen. Und wenn ich ihn an die Wand spaxe.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2021)

Der Schwerpunkt ist halt relativ hoch und die Füße nach innen versetzt. Kippt nicht sofort um aber zum stapeln lädt er (mit Füßen) nicht wirklich ein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gigant Sammelbestellung?
> Dann hätte ich aber gerne die obere Abdeckung noch etwas besser poliert/gestrahlt. Je nach Lichteinfall sieht man noch ziemlich gut wie der Fräser gefahren ist.


Also ich bin da raus. Ich baue mir meinen externen Radiator lieber selbst


----------



## Sinusspass (20. April 2021)

Ich hatte ja mal ne Idee zu 6 AMS 840. Zusammen ergäbe das einen wahren Mora. Noch so ne Idee von vielen, die Idee geblieben ist. Für so Sachen werde ich nicht gut genug bezahlt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. April 2021)

Bei mir werden es nur acht 280er und ein 560er. Beinahe kümmerlich verglichen mit deiner Idee


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2021)

6x840 wären doch auch nur 1,5 Giganten  
Aber an die Fertigungstiefe von @NovaByte kommt wohl so schnell keiner nochmal dran





						Eigenbau-Case mit Eigenbau-Radiatoren
					

Guten Tag zusammen,  wie gebeten erstelle ich hier ein neuen Thread über den eigenbau meines PC`s. WaKü ***Bilderthread***   Da dies mein erster Thread in diesem Forum ist bitte ich im voraus um Nachsicht.  Fangen wir mit den Radiatoren an. Da ich vor hatte  meinen alten PC auf Wasserkühlung...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. April 2021)

Ich liebe dieses Tagebuch! Mal wieder echtes "Oldschool Crafting"


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2021)

Ja, das war nett zu lesen gewesen.
Gerade habe ich 9 560er und 3 420er drin.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (21. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 6x840 wären doch auch nur 1,5 Giganten
> Aber an die Fertigungstiefe von @NovaByte kommt wohl so schnell keiner nochmal dran
> 
> 
> ...



Es hat ja auch nicht jeder eine Fräsmaschine zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2021)

...und ne Drehbank und viel zu viel Zeit.
Das absurdeste in dem Thread sind für mich immernoch die selbst gemachten Rändelschrauben. Den Rest kann man zumindest noch mit "gab es so nicht kaufbar" argumentieren.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. April 2021)

Tja, manch einer hat außer ner Bohrmaschine, Flex, Dremel, Lötkolben und einem Werkzeugkoffer gar nichts zur Hand. Aber hey, wenn man Lust dazu hat, und dazu noch die Fräse, Drehbank und zu viel Zeit. Da fehlen mir doch paar Komponenten. Ich bin ja schon froh, dass ich letzte Woche endlich mal nach fast vier Monaten mit meinem Build fertig geworden bin.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (22. April 2021)

Ich hab nur einen Akkubohrschrauber und einen Werkzeugkoffer. 

Meine Hardware zieht gerade um in ein neues Gehäuse und da dacht ich mir, ich bin sparsam und ziehe mit meinen zwei alten Flexilight auch um. Leider waren die so ziemlich gar nicht mehr Flexi und nur noch light. Sind mehrfach zerbrochen beim Ausbau und somit defekt. 

Ist euch sowas auch schon passiert? Hab da mehr erwartet.


----------



## Tekkla (22. April 2021)

Aber wie willst du dann nur mit einem Akkuschrauber bewaffnet 20mm Löcher für den Hin- und Rücklauf zum Mo-Ra in einem anderen Raum durch eine 20cm dicke Wand bohren?!  Das war jedenfalls für mich der Anlass mir einen richtigen Bohrhammer samt ordentlichen Bohrern zuzulegen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. April 2021)

So Wände können auch noch dicker sein. Macht aber trotzdem Spaß. Ich hab bei mir noch nicht so weit übertrieben und Radiatoren in andere Räume verlegt. Aber jetzt, wo du es sagst.... Da gäbe es die ein oder andere Ecke. Ne, da besorg ich mir eher nen Kompressor. Dann fängt das Theater aber wieder an. Wie mans auch macht, macht mans falsch.


----------



## Tekkla (22. April 2021)

SDS plus-5 400x20mm. Da geht also noch mehr


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ist euch sowas auch schon passiert? Hab da mehr erwartet.


Welche Marke? Wenn da irgendein Gummi/Kunststoff/Klebstoff aushärtet, ist das sehr gut möglich. Gerade bei der Wärmeentwicklung, wird ja dadurch begünstigt.


----------



## Eyren (22. April 2021)

Hmmm nun warte ich seit Montag auf mein Paket um das Aquaduct in meinen Kreislauf einzubinden. Aber nix tut sich.

Jetzt wo es draußen warm wird reicht meine Wassertemperatur fast schon zum Nudeln kochen, bin schon bei 27°C beim zocken!

Der Verkäufer hätte ja ruhig mal bisschen Zubehör für WaKü Nutzer aus dem Jahr 2021 dazu packen können.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (22. April 2021)

Kochst du Nudeln bei 27 Grad? 

@euMelBeumel 
Keine Ahnung. Sind schon ein paar Jahre alt. Irgendwie schade darum. Led´s wären noch super aber alles andere bricht auseinander. Das mal zum Thema Umwelt. 

Hab mal bei AT ein wenig geguckt und die Dinger kosten ja zur Zeit fast nix, wenn man kein RGB braucht. 1,2 Meter Flexilight blau von Phobya kosten 2,59 Euro. 
Bei dem Preis ist es nicht so tragisch wenn es auf absehbarer Zeit in die Tonne muss, aber wer seine Wakü aufwendig mit teuren RGB Flexilight in Szene setzt, wird evtl. schon ein wenig angefressen sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. April 2021)

Ich bin gegens Verallgemeinern, aber bei dem Preis kann man leider kaum was richtig Gutes erwarten - leider. Im Gegenzug muss ein richtig teurer Streifen auch nicht zwingend länger leben.

Ich glaube bei dem Nudelwasser war ein wenig Ironie im Post


----------



## Eyren (22. April 2021)

Ich sagte "fast" 😜

Wollte doch nur ein wenig weinen das diese Schönheit hier ohne Funktion rumsteht.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hätte ja ruhig mal bisschen Zubehör für WaKü Nutzer aus dem Jahr 2021 dazu packen können.


Was hättest du denn gebraucht? Anschraubtüllen? Ich bin sonst mit 11/8 unterwegs, die hättest du wohl auch nicht als "von 2021" anerkannt. 
Und 27 Grad? Das wären bei mir gerade 1,5k Delta zum Raum...


----------



## Sinusspass (22. April 2021)

Wie schafft ihr es immer, so garstig warme Buden zu haben? Da bin ich ja echt froh über meine Kellerwohnung. Wobei, Sommer habe ich darin auch noch nicht erlebt. Wird aber allemal besser als Dachboden werden.
Alles ab 20°C Lufttemperatur ist zu warm.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. April 2021)

Danke, genau das wollte ich auch eben schreiben. Bei mir sind es im Arbeitszimmer (beim PC) 18-20°C zur Zeit. Im Sommer zum Glück kaum mehr, dank Nordseite.


----------



## Eyren (22. April 2021)

Wohnung zu warm und zu wenig Kühlung.  Ich sag ja Nudeln kochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G1/8 Gewinde.... das ist so Retro 😜

Tante €dith sagt:

Schuld ist das garstige Eheweib, draußen sind 14°C und man möge doch bitte die Heizung einschalten, die Füße sind kühl.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> G1/8 Gewinde


Wo? Das Ding hat hinten ganz normale G1/4 Gewinde. Nur die P&C Anschlüsse waren halt gerade da.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. April 2021)

P&C Hatte ich damals beim Einstieg auch. Das ist auch über 15 Jahre her... Hat super funktioniert und mehr braucht man ja auch eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Eyren (23. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo? Das Ding hat hinten ganz normale G1/4 Gewinde. Nur die P&C Anschlüsse waren halt gerade da.


Nicht wirklich oder? Egal wo ich geschaut habe stand 1/8 im Datenblatt und überall.  

Nur mal raus gedreht und am Aquaduct  selber geschaut hab ich nicht. Wofür auch steht ja überall das es 1/8 sind.

Das nennt sich dann wohl Eigentor.....


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2021)

Jetzt hab ich gerade extra nachgeschlagen:
Hatte man von MKIII auf MKIV geändert. In der Online Anleitung steht es richtig, also schätze ich Mal auch in der Anleitung die ich dir mitgegeben hatte   .


----------



## DOcean (23. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Hab mal bei AT ein wenig geguckt und die Dinger kosten ja zur Zeit fast nix, wenn man kein RGB braucht. 1,2 Meter Flexilight blau von Phobya kosten 2,59 Euro.
> Bei dem Preis ist es nicht so tragisch wenn es auf absehbarer Zeit in die Tonne muss, aber wer seine Wakü aufwendig mit teuren RGB Flexilight in Szene setzt, wird evtl. schon ein wenig angefressen sein.


und wenn du die Streifen einfach beim Chinesen deines Vertrauens bestelltst und ein bißchen bastelst geht das nochmal deutlich günstiger, selbst für DRGB Stripes...

Ich finde das auch nicht gut, hätte auch lieber Sachen die lange halten, aber selbst die "Markenware aus D" ist ja nur das gleiche mit andere Verpackung und anderem Stecker dran....


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es draußen warm wird reicht meine Wassertemperatur fast schon zum Nudeln kochen, bin schon bei 27°C beim zocken!


Du hast Probleme 
Ich komme nach n paar stunden schon mal auf solide 38°C Wasser


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

Aber wohl hoffentlich nur im Hochsommer bei >30°C in der Bude.


----------



## Eyren (23. April 2021)

Uff 38°C Wassertemperatur da würde ich nervös werden.

Ne ne in dem moment wo mein Wasser richtung 30°C geht wird über weitere Kühlfläche nachgedacht. 

Ich bin jetzt bei der 3090 an dem Punkt wo ich mich bei 22°C Zimmer an den 27/28°C einpendel. Deswegen auch der spontankauf vom Aquaduct damit ich Reserven habe wenn es mal warm wird im Raum.

Und wenn das irgendwann nicht mehr reicht warte ich bis meine Frau auf arbeit ist, bohre mir zwei Löcher in den Keller und hänge mir da 2-4 MoRa hin 😀


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

Du bist genauso wahnsinnig wie ich. Oder der Mann bei CB, der das mit dem Keller wirklich gemacht hat.


----------



## Tekkla (23. April 2021)

Der mit der Heizungspumpe, dem großen Behälter für Kühlmittel und dem im Haus verzweigten Kühlkreislauf? Der "Wahnsinnige"?


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

Den gabs ja auch noch....  ne, ich meinte den Typ, der seinen Mora in den Keller gestellt hat und dann 11°C Wassertemp hatte. Der hier.
Ich glaub, ich brauch doch nen Kompressor in der Abstellkammer. Und Radiatoren im Bad. Ach, verdammt, und dann brauch ich auch noch ein Ölbad gegen Kondensation. Mist. Muss ich mir doch ein Aquarium selber bauen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2021)

Es gab auch noch den der sich eine "Fußbodenheizung" als Radi gebaut hat und der der das selbe mit der Wand gemacht hat.


----------



## Tekkla (23. April 2021)

Den mit der Wand habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber der mit der Fussbodenheizung ist mir neu. Ist aber 'ne geile Idee. Beim nächsten Hausausbau werde ich sowas mit überlegen!



Sinusspass schrieb:


> der seinen Mora in den Keller gestellt hat und dann 11°C Wassertemp hatte. Der hier.
> Ich glaub, ich brauch doch nen Kompressor in der Abstellkammer. Und Radiatoren im Bad. Ach, verdammt, und dann brauch ich auch noch ein Ölbad gegen Kondensation. Mist. Muss ich mir doch ein Aquarium selber bauen.



Ahjo, @Der_Apfeldieb






						WaKü ***Bilderthread***
					

Der 2x8 pin Anschluss der gigabyte rtx 3080 ist sowas von schei**e, macht mir optisch einen kompletten Strich durch die Rechnung :( Wenn ich die Kabel nach unten hin gebe schaut der Anschluss von der Graka wieder vor, zum wahnsinnig werden. Der Radiator muss wieder schwarz lackiert werden.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Eyren (23. April 2021)

Bei mir ist es wirklich das mein Keller direkt unterm PC ist. Hab da so oft mit den Kollegen auf der Arbeit gesprochen wie genial das wäre.

Zumal es auch direkt die Aussenwand wäre mit Lichtschacht im Keller somit noch bessere Temperaturen. 

Aber die Frauen.....


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

Ich bin im Keller. Südseite, Hang, also eigentlich kein großer Vorteil. Bei mir gehts hinten ebenerdig raus. Natürlich könnte ich, wenn wir das Pflaster da hinten neu machen, ein Loch graben und nen Wassertank im Hinterhof versenken.  Da müsste ich aber wieder Löcher durch die Wand bohren.... Ich brauch einfach nen Kompressor, geht doch nicht anders. Noch mehr Bohrerei...


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2021)

Mein Radi steht schon im niedrigeren der beiden Stockwerke die mir gehören und draussen ist es im Sommer deutlich wärmer -> Optimierungspotenzial voll ausgeschöpft und trotzdem >30°C Wasser bei 3360x140 Fläche. Schlimm? Garnicht.
Wollte ich deswegen ins Dunkle ziehen? Auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## Eyren (23. April 2021)

Ich gebs dran....

Wasser und PC passt nicht zusammen.

Aquaduct an geklemmt und mal geschaut.

24°C Wasser +-0.5
24°C Luft +-0.5
156l Durchfluss

Schön mal eine Runde maximal Übertaktung auf die 3090 geben und Timespy  Stresstest starten.

Man will ja wissen wie es unter last aussieht nicht beim Youtube gucken.

Ich starre also gebannt auf den Test und höre:"Schatz das blaue Wasser unter deinem PC gehört das dahin?"

Nein gehört es nicht. Fragt mich nicht warum aber 2 der Schläuche packen nicht in den Dreck Fittingen mit Überwurfmutter und Tropfen wie sau bei dem Durchfluss. 

Jetzt stehen MoRa und Aquaduct in der Badewanne bis Montag die Stecktüllen mit Schlauchschellen geliefert werden. 

Ach und destilliertes Wasser hab ich auch keines mehr.....


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

Sorry, aber das ist witzig. Ich lache ja auch über meine eigene Unfähigkeit. Beim letzten Build habe ich auch einmal das ganze System geduscht und danach noch zwei weitere Undichtigkeiten gehabt. Immer dieser Pumpendruck... Aber gut, wer verbaut auch 4 DDCs und wollte das dann noch verdoppeln? Aber hey, die Kiste läuft inzwischen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2021)

Ich schaffe derweil mit dem bloßen Finger fühlbare Differenztemperatur zwischen Radi-Eingang und -Ausgang. Dafür hält der geklebte AGB .


----------



## Eyren (23. April 2021)

Ach irgendwie muss ich ja selber schmunzeln....

Es ist halt typisch Eyren, statt inruhe und mit Geduld.....

Nein...
04:30Uhr aufstehen.
16:00Uhr Feierabend.
Von Düsseldorf nach Köln fahren.

MAL EBEN SCHNELL das Aquaduct einbinden.

Reserveschlauch? Fehlanzeige
Diverse Fittinge? Fehlanzeige
Flüssigkeit? Da schlabbert noch ein halber Liter in der Flasche wird wohl reichen.

PS. 27°C Wasser beim Youtube schauen mit UV auf der 3090.... genau meine Wunschtemps.



Meine Frau hat den Fehler gefunden. 

Das Wasser ist blau, der PC violett.  Da wollte der PC das blaue ekelwasser nicht weshalb er ausgelaufen ist. Ach Frauen sind so herrlich kreativ.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. April 2021)

Alles unter 200 l/h ist doch zu wenig.  Ok, für ne CPU, die eh nicht ausgelastet wird, ist es nicht so schlimm, aber die Grafikkarten habe ich gerne bei 16K GPU zu Luft.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. April 2021)

Okay Sinusspass jetzt möchte ich zwei Dinge über deine schwarze Göttin erfahren.
1. Wie schwer ist das Teil? 
2. Wie viel Euro hast du investiert? Reichen 10.000 Euro überhaupt noch?


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

1. Keine Ahnung, aber 100kg sollten es schon sein. Das Case hat ja Rollen, sonst hätte ich ein Problem. Bei allein 8l Kühlflüssigkeit kommt ja schon was zusammen.
2. Neu müssten das locker über 10.000 gewesen sein. Die Hardware müsste so irgendwas in Richtung 6000 gewesen sein, das Case 1000, Kühler noch mal 600, Anschlüsse locker 1500, Radis 1200, Lüfter 700, Pumpen und Agbs 1000, Steuerungen und Sensoren 400, dazu noch anderer Kram.... Ja, ich glaube, ich bin über 10.000. Der Kasten wird aber so schnell nicht mehr angefasst, irgendwo ist auch mal gut.


----------



## Dudelll (24. April 2021)

Bei dem Preis für radis, Pumpen etc hätteste dir auch einfach nen chiller kaufen können xD


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Der macht aber Krach.
Hätte ich geahnt, dass das so ausarten würde, hätte ich mir auch vor zwei Jahren statt dem ersten P200 Moras gekauft. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## Tekkla (24. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der Kasten wird aber so schnell nicht mehr angefasst, irgendwo ist auch mal gut.


Und dann sitzt man so da und bestaunt sein Werk und denkt sich: Also da ist das noch nicht so dolle. Da muss ich irgendwann mal ran. Aber das hat jetzt erstmal Zeit! Hmm. Gemacht werden muss das aber schon  irgendwann. Mal nachdenken und gucken, was das so braucht und kostet.

Einen Tag später: Ihre Bezahlung bei Paypal an Aquadingens wurde bestätigt...


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Ne ne, keine Sorge, da passiert so schnell nichts. Ich muss erst mal das Konto wieder ordentlich füllen, weil B(ring)M(ich)W(erkstatt).


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. April 2021)

Wie heißt das Gehäuse eigentlich? ist so eine Art Baukasten?

Die ganzen Pumpen werden aber auch ganz schon was an Krach machen?


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Das ist ein Thermaltake Core W200. Das Ding lässt sich mit dem P200 verbinden und die Teile lassen sich beliebig oft stapeln.
Meine Pumpen sind trotz Vollgas überraschend leise.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus den frühen Phasen des Builds. 
Mit Metalldeckel, Metallboden, entkoppelt durch 20cm Schlauch und umgeben von Radiatoren geht das ziemlich gut.


----------



## Eyren (24. April 2021)

So hab jetzt aus Wohnung, Keller,  Garten und alten Projekten Anschlüsse zusammen gesucht.

Scheint erstmal dicht zu sein.

Komme jetzt auf:

24.0°C Water in
23.6°C Warer out
23.3°C Air in
23.8°C Air out

Komischerweise nurnoch 130l/h kann aber auch daran liegen das natürlich noch gut Luft im System ist.

Mal schauen was passiert wenn ich anfange die GPU/CPU zu belasten.

Tante €dith sagt:

29.8°C Water in
29.2°C Water out
27.3°C Air in
28.9°C Air out

156.8l/h

So erstmal sehen die Temps echt mies aus. Aber ich habe vorher auch nie mit maximaler Übertaktung einen Timespy Stresstest gemacht.

Mein alter Tempsensor zeigt mir bei UV im Gaming 27°C an.

Genau dieser Tempsensor zeigt mir nun 27.8°C bei max OC im Stresstest an.

Welche Sensoren nun die Wahrheit sagen.....


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. April 2021)

@Sinusspass​
Welches Pumpengehäuse und welchen Metallaufsatz hast du da gekauft? Ich werde meine zwei DDC´s vermutlich ein ein Dämmgehäuse packen und überlege gerade, ob ich einen Vorteil habe bei Verwendung eines Metallbodens.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Das ist der Dual-DDC Messingdeckel von ALC. Entlackt und chemisch vernickelt.
Als Bodenstück habe ich die Teile von Icemancooler. Das ist so ziemlich die massivste und schwerste Kombi, die man für die DDC finden kann.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. April 2021)

Wozu hast du ihn den optisch verändert? Sieht man ja bei dir eh nicht mehr?


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Weil der Lack sich ganz gerne mal ablöst. Den Mist will man nicht im Kreislauf haben. Außerdem war der Aufbau mal ein anderer. Da hat man die Dinger gesehen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. April 2021)

Auf jeden Fall ein richtig geiler PC. Allerdings frage ich mich, wann du überhaupt noch Zeit zum Zocken hast.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. April 2021)

Tatsächlich lief der, nachdem ich ihn geknipst habe, nicht ein mal.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. April 2021)

Du regelst deine PWM DDC ja über ein aquaero 6. Wie weit kannst du die Leistung reduzieren, ohne dass die Pumpen stehen bleiben? Hast du das schon mal getestet?


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2021)

So langsam pendelt sich alles ein.

Aufbaubedingt steht das Aquaduct nun hinter meinem Gehäuse und bekommt die abwärme von Netzteil und Elektronik ab. Geht leider nicht anders da meine Frau auch noch Sachen ins Wohnzimmer stellen möchte.

Ich kühle nun dahinter mit 25.4°C Luft mein Wasser beim gaming auf 26.7°C im Aquaduct und auf 26.3°C gemessen an der intern verbauten Pumpe.

Joa bin ich soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Du regelst deine PWM DDC ja über ein aquaero 6. Wie weit kannst du die Leistung reduzieren, ohne dass die Pumpen stehen bleiben? Hast du das schon mal getestet?


Übers Octo, genau genommen. Das AE6 benutze ich für die Lüfter, die nur 3pin sind. Ich habs wirklich mal probiert, bei 1% Pwm  standen mal irgendwas in Richtung 1100 Umdrehungen auf der Uhr. Inwiefern der Wert gestimmt hat, weiß ich nicht.

@Eyren 
So warm im Raum?


----------



## Eyren (25. April 2021)

Nein nicht wirklich so warm im Raum liegt eher daran das ich mit abwärme kühle.

Wie gesagt aufgrund der Räumlichkeiten saugt das Aquaduct brav die Wärme aus meinem Gehäuse daher der hohe Wert.

Mal schauen ob ich das die Tage noch korrigiert bekomme und mit normalen 22°C kühlen darf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht perfekte Bedingungen zum kühlen......


----------



## Tekkla (25. April 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Tatsächlich lief der, nachdem ich ihn geknipst habe, nicht ein mal.


Für's reine Basteln und sich (selbst) Beweihräuchern (lassen) wäre mir das Hobby dann doch zu teuer.

Philosophische Gedanken: Sicher, wir sagen uns immer wieder, dass es schließlich ein Hobby sei, um die finanziellen Auswüchse irgendwie erklärbar zu machen. Im Kern geht es uns aber doch eigentlich darum, dass wir heiß laufende Komponenten haben, die mit (uns zu) lauten Lüftern daherkommen, die uns beim Betrieb des Rechners nerven, oder nicht? Wozu dann aber das Ganze, wenn der Rechner nicht genutz wird?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Da kommen schon wieder passende Zeiten, dass der laufen muss. So schnell bau ich auch nichts mehr, aber einmal im Leben muss man es mal gemacht haben.


----------



## Tekkla (25. April 2021)

Gehört das also in das Buch "1.000 things to do before you die"?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Bei mir schon. Als nächstes steht wohl die Nordschleife an.
So, genug OT.


----------



## Anthropos (25. April 2021)

Wenn man zwei Pumpen in seinem Loop verbauen möchte, müssen die eigentlich synchron, also mit der gleichen Leistung laufen?


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2021)

Nö, die gängigen Pumpe haben alle jede Menge Schlupf (oder wie auch immer man das bei Pumpen nennt).


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2021)

Solange der reale Durchfluss im Kreislauf nicht den maximalen der schwächsten Pumpe überschreitet, alles kein Problem. Und selbst wenn ist es auch nicht schlimm. Da ist die zweite Pumpe nur sinnlos. In der Praxis wird das aber außer bei sich deutlich unterscheidenden Kombis (Beispiel DC-LT 2400 und DDC 3.2 in einem Loop) ohnehin nie passieren.


----------



## Tekkla (25. April 2021)

Zwei D5 im Kreislauf. Die eine hängt im Gehäuse und läuft mit 2.700 RPM während die im anderen Raum mit 4.700 RPM dreht. Läuft gut und extrem leise.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. April 2021)

Kurze Frage für Dummies: Ab wann muss man sich Gedanken machen, ob die Hardware zum "Schwitzen" (also Kondenswasser) beginnt, weil vom Fenster kalte Luft ins Zimmer reinzieht bei voller Last?

Wird ja jetzt am Abend im kleinen Büro in meinem Rig schon sehr warm, aber wollte das Fenster nicht öffnen, weil ich nicht wusste, wie sich das zueinander verhält bei nur 5°C Außentemperaturen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Dudelll (27. April 2021)

Ist anders rum. Wenn die Bauteile kälter sind als die Luft drumherum setzt sich evtl Tau drauf ab.


----------



## SnaxeX (27. April 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ist anders rum. Wenn die Bauteile kälter sind als die Luft drumherum setzt sich evtl Tau drauf ab.


Ach so ok. Na dann kann ich ja jetzt immer die Tür offen lassen


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (28. April 2021)

Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken, den ein oder anderen Dichtring von meinen Wasserkühlern mit Silikonfett einzuschmieren, um die Lebensdauer zu verlängern. 
Hat das von euch schon mal wer gemacht?


----------



## Lucky_Dani (28. April 2021)

Könnte mir vorstellen das es klappen könnte, bei Kaffeemaschinen werden die Dichtungsringe ja auch mit Silikonfett "gewartet" und die haben ja auch mit warmer/heißer Flüssigkeit zu tun.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2021)

Wieso hast du viele kaputten Dichtringe? Ich habe welche schon austauschen müssen, aber auch nur weil sie nach längerer Zeit etwas plattgedrückt waren. Mit Anschlüsse und Adapter hatte ich auch schon welche zum Austauschen mit dabei und so habe ich einiges an Dichtungsringe in Reserve da. Ganz davon abgesehen, das diese nicht viel kosten.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (29. April 2021)

Die Dichtringe von dem Anschlüssen sind mir Wurst, da hab ich erst gestern 10 Stück davon erneuert. Mein Problem sind Dichtringe von lang verwendeten Kühlern, die man nicht nachkaufen kann.  Wie z.B. bei meinen 10 Jahre alten ek water blocks supreme hf.


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

Ich habe auch zwei D5 im Kreislauf eine im PC Gehäuse und eine extern und sauber entkoppelt unterm Tisch.

Die im Gehäuse läuft normalerweise nicht, da die nicht sauber entkoppelt ist und sonst hörbare geräusche am Gehäuse produziert. 

Die schaltet sich aber automatisch ein, sobald mein Durchfluss unter 40L/h fällt. 

Ansonsten nutze ich sie nur zum befüllen, danach wird sie wieder ausgeschaltet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Die Dichtringe von dem Anschlüssen sind mir Wurst, da hab ich erst gestern 10 Stück davon erneuert. Mein Problem sind Dichtringe von lang verwendeten Kühlern, die man nicht nachkaufen kann.  Wie z.B. bei meinen 10 Jahre alten ek water blocks supreme hf.



Silikonfett schützt vor mechanischen Schäden (und freiliegende Oberflächen gegebenenfalls vor Umgebungseinflüssen), aber nciht vor Alterung. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du den O-Ring vorzeitig beschädigst, wenn du den Kühler extra zum fetten öffnest, ist in meinen Augen größer, als dass das Fett einen Schaden verhindert, der sonst bei dauerhaft geschlossenem Kühler aufgetreten wäre. Wenn man ihn eh schon auf hat, sollte chemisch aber nichts dagegen sprechen, EPDM zu fetten. Zum Beispiel von Koolance habe ich entsprechende Kühler auch schon ab Werk bekommen. Man sollte halt nicht so viel nehmen, dass es sich im Kreislauf verteilen kann.

Ich persönlich würde mir bei einigen Kühlern allerdings eher einen Kleber wünschen, damit die O-Ringe nicht kurz vor dem Zusammenschrauben aus der Nut springen.^^


----------



## DARPA (29. April 2021)

Da wir grad beim Thema 2x D5 im Loop sind.

Gibt es solch ein Top für die Montage an nem MO-RA auch für nur 1 Pumpe?


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da wir grad beim Thema 2x D5 im Loop sind.
> 
> Gibt es solch ein Top für die Montage an nem MO-RA auch für nur 1 Pumpe?



Da kannst du doch fast jedes Top nehmen? Fast alle Pumpen Tops können ja an Lüftern und co befestigt werden. 

Oder gibt es für MoRas da extra tops?


----------



## DARPA (29. April 2021)

Das verlinkte lässt sich so schön an der Seite montieren. Lüfterplatz wäre nicht so optimal.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. April 2021)

Die Bohrungen sehen so aus, als könnte auch das Single-D5-Top von Watercool an den Halter passen. Auf alle Fälle dürfte es kein Problem sein, entsprechende Bohrungen vorzunehmen. Außerdem ist auf dem Bild noch ein Heatkiller-Tube montiert – und an den kann man eine D5 auch direkt dranhängen. Also frag einfach mal an, ob du die Halterung für den Mora auch ohne Dual-Top bekommen kannst. Normalerweise ist Watercool bei so etwas flexibel, wenn auch nicht immer schnell. Das sie es als fertiges Produkt nur mit Dual-Top anbieten, dürfte an der Industrial-Ausrichtung liegen. Im professionellen Einsatz ist die Ausfallsicherheit mit zwei seriellen Pumpen gefragt und für andere Einsatzgebiete hat man, vermutlich mangels Nachfrage, halt gar keine externe Pumpenhalterung im Programm.


----------



## Richu006 (29. April 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das verlinkte lässt sich so schön an der Seite montieren. Lüfterplatz wäre nicht so optimal.


Ah ok... sorry nicht gesehen.

Hmm ok sowas kenne ich nicht. Fährst du vermutlich mit einer DIY Lösung günstiger. Ich würde mir im Heim&Hobby Plexiglas oder Alu Profile holen, und selbst sowas ähnliches fertigen, passend für zb. Ein solches top.








						Aquacomputer ULTITOP Pumpenadapter für D5-Pumpen
					

Extrem kompaktes Top für D5-Pumpen, gefertigt aus sehr widerstandsfähigem Acetal. Bei der Entwicklung des ULTITOP D5 wurde auf ein optimales Strömungsverhalten geachtet, das Ergebnis ist ein extrem leiser und laufruhiger Betrieb. Zur...




					www.aquatuning.ch
				




Passende Löcher in ein Alu Profil bohren und fertig. 

Dann Kannst auch ein anderes schlankes Pumpen top nehmen


----------



## DARPA (29. April 2021)

Stimmt, im Grunde gehts nur um die Halterung.

Gute Idee @PCGH_Torsten, da könnte ich echt mal bei Watercool nachfragen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> und für andere Einsatzgebiete hat man, vermutlich mangels Nachfrage, halt gar keine externe Pumpenhalterung im Programm.


WC ist leider insgesamt noch etwas sparsam bei den Anbauteilen. In der Industrial Line hatte sich sogar mal eine komplette externe Wakü, also Mora+Lüfter+Pumpe+Abdeckungen etc. vormontiert, versteckt. 
Statt das auch für Konsumenten anzubieten hat man die Kombi aber wieder ganz aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (29. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Silikonfett schützt vor mechanischen Schäden (und freiliegende Oberflächen gegebenenfalls vor Umgebungseinflüssen), aber nciht vor Alterung.



Habe in den letzten Tagen  einige 10 Jahre alte Dichtungen inspiziert und es macht den Anschein, als würden sich genau an den freiliegenden Flächen Risse bilden. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Dichtung da austrocknet. Silikonfett könnte davor schützen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. April 2021)

In EPDM ist meinem Wissen nach nichts drin, dass trocknen könnte. Das altert einfach nur. Fett könnte es auch vor schädlichen Umgebungseinflüssen schützen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass von außen in die Dichtungsnut gelangendes Ozon oder ähnliches die entscheidende Rolle bei der O-Ring-Alterung spielt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> WC ist leider insgesamt noch etwas sparsam bei den Anbauteilen. In der Industrial Line hatte sich sogar mal eine komplette externe Wakü, also Mora+Lüfter+Pumpe+Abdeckungen etc. vormontiert, versteckt.
> Statt das auch für Konsumenten anzubieten hat man die Kombi aber wieder ganz aus dem Programm genommen.



Watercool hatte schon vor sehr langer Zeit externe Komplettwaküs für Endanwender (HT Fusion) und es hieß immer wieder, man würde an einem Nachfolger arbeiten. Aber solche Produkte sind vergleichsweise aufwendig in der Herstellung und der Perfektionismus bei Watercool führte schon häufiger dazu, dass die Fertigstellung einer Idee bis auf den Sanktnimmerleinstag verschoben wurde. In dem Fall könnte es vielleicht sogar ein Folgefehler an anderer Projekte sein: Für ein modernes, externes Komplettkit bietet sich eine integrierte Steuerung an, die man natürlich vorher entwickeln muss. Und genau das macht Watercool mehr oder eher minder kontinuiierlich seit ~Mitte der 0er Jahre.

Das genaue Datum einer öffentlichen Ankündigung weiß ich nicht mehr (und die Webseite ist schon lange neueren Versionen gewischen) aber es war auf alle Fälle ein Konkurrenzt zu Aquaero 4 und Fan-O-Matic Pro. 90 Prozent der Leser werden bei letzterem Namen vermutlich nur "bitte was?" gedacht haben und die Hälfte vom Rest dürfte ohne Google nicht mal sagen dürfen, von welchem (ehemals) führenden Wasserkühlungshersteller das überhaupt war, so lange sind die ersten öffentlichen Ankündigungen für das Themal Control Center her. Früher habe ich Witze gerissen, dass sie es unbedingt mit Duke Nukem Forever ausliefern wollen und deswegen noch mit der Marktvorstellung warten müssen, aber ein Jahrzehnt nach Release des (vermeintlichen) King of Vaporware hat der Gag langsam einen Bart.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2021)

Wie gesagt: Das Mora-Integriert Dings gab es ja und war nach der Website-Umstellung halt nur etwas offensichtlicher.
Das Thema Steuerung hat man mit der Aufnahme des Quadro in den eigenen Shop wohl auch endgültig offiziell abgeblasen. (was ich für den richtigen Schritt halte, mit Quadro und Octo hat AC nach dem AE LT wirklich keinen Markt mehr für Alternativen gelassen).


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2021)

Hinsichtlich Kühler von AC für die 6800er und 6900er gibt es Neuigkeiten


> Die Kühler sind fertig, auch Testmuster sind schon versendet. Wir werden die Kühler in den nächsten Tagen listen.



Ebenso zur aktuellen Situation bei AC.


> Es dauert momentan alles schreklich lange, da wir zu 200% ausgelastet sind. Zudem gibt es aktuell die letzen Vorbereitungen für ein weiteres Produkt das für uns extrem wichtig ist und dabei sehr sehr komplex.







__





						Kühlblock für die 6800XT und 6900XT von AMD? / Update: Teaser Seite 2 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de


----------



## Anthropos (29. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ebenso zur aktuellen Situation bei AC. "Es dauert momentan alles schreklich lange, da wir zu 200% ausgelastet sind."



Also ich habe am Sonntag eine recht umfangreiche Bestellung bei AC abgegeben, dabei waren alle Produkte als "lagernd" gekennzeichnet. Bereits gestern war das Paket hier. Kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2021)

So richtig neugierig macht mich aber eher


> Zudem gibt es aktuell die letzen Vorbereitungen für ein weiteres Produkt das für uns extrem wichtig ist



Steht ein AE6 Nachfolger an?


----------



## Anthropos (29. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Steht ein AE6 Nachfolger an?


Wäre denkbar. Der ist ja auch schon recht lange auf dem Markt.
Vielleicht aber auch eine neue Aquastream-Pumpe oder externe Kühllösung? 

Macht mich auch neugierig!


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2021)

Außer RGBpx hat AC doch die letzten Jahre nichts neues an Steuerzeug rausgehauen. Zugegeben, das AE könnte mehr Lüfterausgänge und ein zeitgemäßeres Befestigungssystem vertragen, aber wirklich Bedarf ist da nicht. Außer eben der Beleuchtungskram. Wobei ich die Leistungsausgänge beim AE6 sehr praktisch finde, die aber kaum jemand benutzt.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2021)

Das Octo ist doch kaum älter als ein Jahr. Also keine Steuerungen in letzter Zeit stimmt nicht.
Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt was da kommt. Vielleicht will man ja auf den Peltier Zug aufspringen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2021)

Stimmt schon, aber das Octo mit seinen acht Pwm-Kanälen ist jetzt keine neue Technik. Das AE kann seit Jahren Pwm, von daher, kein Grund für ein neues Modell. Verstehst du, worauf ich hinaus will? Ohne neue Features kann AC ja schwer ein neues AE bringen. Und da gab es außer RGBpx nichts. Was das Octo sonst kann (von der Anzahl der Kanäle mal abgesehen), kann das AE auch. Und dazu noch mehr, auch wenn es die meisten nicht brauchen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2021)

Nur wie soll dieses Feature aussehen? Allenfalls am Display könnte man auch auf OLED gehen. Aber wenn man bedenkt daß die meisten Gehäuse garkeine 5 1/2 Zoll Schächte mehr haben ist der Formfaktor eh erledigt. Externes Display und intern als Erweiterungskarte eingebaut wäre da schon naheliegender.
Und siehe da, mit LT/Octo+Vision gibt es auch das schon.
Aktueller Trend scheint jedenfalls zu sein "Vision/Next" in alle Produkte einzubauen (hab gerade den Kyros mit Vision entdeckt, WTF?). Vielleicht ein Radi < Gigant mit Display?

Mein persönlicher Wunsch wäre erstmal die Artic P12/P14 in den Shop aufzunehmen. Hab keine Lust für Lüfterschienen+Lüfter zwei mal Versand zu zahlen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2021)

Eben. Es gibt quasi keine Begründung für ein neues AE außer RGB.


----------



## Tekkla (30. April 2021)

Eine neue Revision a la https://www.crankzware.de/produkte/rainpow-2/ würde schon Sinn machen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2021)

Das Ding kann außer RGB auch nicht mehr als das AE6. Im Vergleich hat das AE noch einige zusätzliche Features wie Anschlussmöglichkeiten für zwei Durchflusssensoren, mehr Eingänge für Tempsensoren, Leistungsausgänge, ein Relais, den Aquabus,... unabhängig davon, dass diese Dinge selten genutzt werden, gehören sie doch dazu. Und außer RGB(px) kann das AE6 alles, was AC so im Angebot hat.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (30. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber wenn man bedenkt daß die meisten Gehäuse garkeine 5 1/2 Zoll Schächte mehr haben ist der Formfaktor eh erledigt.


Finde ich sowieso mehr als traurig. Ich liebe die 5.25 Zoll Schächte. Da gefällt mir der AGB auch am Besten. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> . Externes Display und intern als Erweiterungskarte eingebaut wäre da schon naheliegender.



Würde das nicht den Style der Modder zerstören?


----------



## Narbennarr (30. April 2021)

Aquaero ist ja teils schon mehr als viele User brauchen. Gerade, wenn nur PWM Lüfter verwendet und die exotischen Zusatzfeatures des Aquaero nicht genutzt werden, gibts mit dem OCTO ne hauseigene starke Konkurrenz inklusive RGB(px)-Steuerung, die auch leichter unterzubringen ist.

Würde man ein z.b. Aquaero 7 LT mit RGBpx ohne Display für die typischen 100€ bringen, wirds fürs OCTO wieder eng. Varianten mit Display werden sicher eh seltener mangels 5.25" und OLED brennt auf dauern aus...


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2021)

Das AE7 bräuchte auch noch zusätzliche Lüfterkanäle. Kann ja nicht sein, dass doch Octo da Spitzenreiter ist. Und wenn es nur reine Pwm-Kanäle sind.


----------



## Tekkla (30. April 2021)

Das "Warum!? Eher neee!" ist nun abgehandelt.  Was also dann? Vorschläge?


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. April 2021)

Selbst wenn ein AE7 kommt, dann wird der Vorgänger hoffentlich für 50/60€ verscherbelt  Dann schicke ich mein 5er in Rente. Der Preis der 6er LT Version schreckt mich schon arg ab.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das "Warum!? Eher neee!" ist nun abgehandelt.  Was also dann? Vorschläge?


Ich hab schon zwei gemacht: 

Kühler mit Peltier + Regelung gegen Tauwasser
Radi mit OLED Display


----------



## Sinusspass (30. April 2021)

Oh bitte nicht, zwei Sachen, die total unnötig sind. Sobald mal Last drauf kommt, bringt der Peltier-Kühler kaum noch was, sofern man kein Modell mit sehr viel Leistungsaufnahme verwendet. Und Radis mit OLED... da muss man nichts zu sagen. Auch wenn es genug Kandidaten gäbe, die das kaufen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. April 2021)

Fittings mit OLED, die die Fließrichtung anzeigen? Dicke O-Ringe die per RGB steuerbar sind (wobei das schon wieder fast geil aussehen könnte)? Einfach mal bissl die Phantasie spielen lassen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur wie soll dieses Feature aussehen? Allenfalls am Display könnte man auch auf OLED gehen. Aber wenn man bedenkt daß die meisten Gehäuse garkeine 5 1/2 Zoll Schächte mehr haben ist der Formfaktor eh erledigt. Externes Display und intern als Erweiterungskarte eingebaut wäre da schon naheliegender.
> Und siehe da, mit LT/Octo+Vision gibt es auch das schon.
> Aktueller Trend scheint jedenfalls zu sein "Vision/Next" in alle Produkte einzubauen (hab gerade den Kyros mit Vision entdeckt, WTF?). Vielleicht ein Radi < Gigant mit Display?
> 
> Mein persönlicher Wunsch wäre erstmal die Artic P12/P14 in den Shop aufzunehmen. Hab keine Lust für Lüfterschienen+Lüfter zwei mal Versand zu zahlen.



Der Kryos Next war praktisch von Anfang mit Vision zu haben, ebenso wie zahlreiche andere Integrationen. Das beste ist eigentlich immer noch die Kombination aus Vision-Anschlussterminal (eigentlich für Grafikkarten) und dem SSD-Wasserkühler. Seit rund 5 Jahren gibt es die Möglichkeit, selbst Flash-Speicher mit OLED auszustatten, aber es gibt immer noch keine OLED-Gaming-Displays...


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. April 2021)

Die Anforderungen an einen Gaming Monitor sind natürlich ganz andere als die an ein paar "Folien", welche auf irgendwelchen Bauteilen auf ein paar Zoll im Idealfall Blinkelichter und statische Zahlen anzuzeigen. Aber du hast schon recht, ungeachtet dessen, dass sicher an Gaming OLEDs gearbeitet wird, die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre ist schon kurios. Aber wem es gefällt und es verkauft sich ja nun einmal.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2021)

Kurzzeitig hatten auch Mal jede Menge (professionelle) Multimeter OLEDs. Komischer weise sind die alle eingebrannt  .


----------



## Tekkla (5. Mai 2021)

Ein Schwank aus meiner Wakübastelei... 

Ich habe in einem lokalen Server für meine VMs, Container und anderem Gedöns eine Wasserkühlung drin. Die Teile waren halt über und brauchten Beschäftigung.  Darunter auch eine D5 Next, die die Lüfter steuert. Ich komme an die aber nur bedingt ran und steuern bzw die Werte über eine Windows VM kontrollieren geht nur solange, wie die Aquasuite nicht ein FW Upgrade verlangt. War ich also am Überlegen, wie ich das am besten geregelt bekommen könnte...

Meine Idee: Besorge dir ein USB Anschlusskabel für AC Vision in 2m Länge, führst das aus dem Gehäuse raus und mit einer Verlängerung rein in meinen PC. Doof ist dabei aber, dass man irgendwo ein Loch im Servergehäuse braucht und wartungsfreundlich ist das auch nicht.

Und dann fand ich die perfekte Lösung.








						www.inline-info.com
					

Diese Dual Type-C USB 2.0 Karte wandelt zwei interne USB 2.0 Ports Ihres PCs in die neueste USB-C Schnittstelle, indem Sie sie einfach mit dem mitgelieferten USB-Kabel mit dem USB-Port des Motherboards verbinden. Befestigen können Sie die Karte an der Rückseite Ihres PCs.<ul><li>Verlängert und...




					www.inline-info.com
				




Das Teil hat auf der innenseite zwei simple USB Header wie auf dem Mainboard. Darauf passt perfekt der interne USB Anschluss der D5 Next. Und mit einem USB Typ A > C Kabel in 5m Länge habe ich nun meinen Rechner als Steuerzentrale für die Pumpe im Server. Genial!


----------



## DOcean (5. Mai 2021)

die Teile gab es "früher" beim MB mit dabei... (da noch mit USB A Buchse)

coole Idee!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Mai 2021)

Das schöne bei Typ-C ist die beidseitige Verwendbarkeit. Es gab zwar auch Typ-A-auf-Typ-A-Kabel, aber die waren nicht Spezifkationskonform und damit selten. Man konnte also nicht so ohne weiteres eine als Ausgang gedachte Slotblende zu einem Eingang umfunktionieren, weil man dafür eigentlich hätte Typ-B nutzen sollen.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Mai 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> die Teile gab es "früher" beim MB mit dabei... (da noch mit USB A Buchse)


Im grunde war es so ein Teil, dass mir beim Aufräumen in die Hände fiel und für den Aha-Moment sorgte. Danach ging ich im Netz auf die Suche. Bei den "alten" Slotblechen in meiner Grabbelkiste waren die Kabel nämlich alle fest mit der Platine verbunden.


----------



## Anthropos (10. Mai 2021)

Aktueller Test des AC High Flow Next von Igor:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJZ5vG_O_KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schneidet erwartungsgemäß sehr gut ab, so wie bereits der AC High Flow im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Anthropos (10. Mai 2021)

Da hier ja einige mit einem Mo-Ra ausgestattet sind, eine Frage hierzu. Ich versuche gerade die Flussrichtung innerhalb des Radis zu verstehen und habe eine kleine Denkblockade. Bei der Produkt-Beschreibung im WC-Shop steht:

"Damit der Durchfluss bei so viel Kupferrohr nicht leidet, haben wir die Rohre in 4 Reihen parallel angeordnet. Dabei durchfließt das Kühlmedium 80 parallel angeordnete Rohrreihen, welche die Temperatur wieder an die gesteckten Lamellen abgeben."

Bei einem normalen Radi fließt das Wasser ja in U-Form durch den Radi (wenn's nicht gerade ein X-Flow-Radi ist). Wie ist es dann beim Mo-Ra? Quasi mehrere U's oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## claster17 (10. Mai 2021)

Kannst du hier erkennen:








						Watercool MO-RA3 420 Core Monsterradiator, 189,95 €
					

Unser MO-RA3 Monsterradiator zählt zu den flexibelsten und leistungsfähigsten Radiatoren auf der Welt. TOP Verarbeitung mit Top Materialen kombiniert ergebe




					shop.watercool.de
				




Wenn ich das richtig deute, ist die Rohrführung hin und her in vier parallelen Ebenen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthropos (11. Mai 2021)

Ah, ok! Jetzt wird vieles klarer. Dann war meine Grundvorstellung mit den mehreren U`s ja nicht komplett falsch. 
Vielen Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das auch noch so akkurat einzuzeichnen.


----------



## Richu006 (12. Mai 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Kannst du hier erkennen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meines erachtens nach funktionierts eben genau nicht soo!

Was du gezeichnet hast, wäre eine "serielle" kupferrohrführung. Die würde zu viel Wiederstand führen. 

"Parallel" bedeutet das jedes Rohr direkt mit ein und Ausgang verbunden ist! Ohne in vielen "U"s hin und her zu führen.

Dadurch ist dann der Gesammtwiederstand geringer. Der Wirkubgsgrad aber nich wesentlich schlechter, da die gesammte Fläche ja die selbe bleibt.

Edit: oder sind mit "Parallel" einfach die 4" ebenen" gemeint welcve Parallel laufen. In sich aber dann Seriell verlaufen? Könnte natürlich auch sein. Und sieht laut den Enden ja so aus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Mai 2021)

Es sind vier Leitungen parallel, die sich jede (in einer Ebene) durch den Radiator schlängeln. Die Zeichung ist vollkommen korrekt. In einem komplett seriellen Rohrradiator würde das Wasser durch alle Rohre nacheinander führen, also zum Beispiel aus der hier gezeichneten oberen Ebene in die zweite und erst an deren anderen Ende in die dritte, etc.. (Meist sind solche Radiatoren dann aber spaltenweise aufgebaut: Oben ins erste Rohr rein, dann erst einmal mittels vier Durchgänge quer durch den Radiator auf die andere Seite, dort eine Rohrreihe in Richtung Auslass und wieder eine vierer Spalte quer durch, etc..)


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn ihr euch in letzter Zeit mal eine neue DDC-Pumpe gekauft habt, würde mich interessieren, ob die innen auch nass war? Habe jetzt drei neue DDC Pumpen die innen feucht sind.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Mai 2021)

Das ist normal und kommt davon, dass die vom Hersteller vorher auf Funktion geprüft werden.


----------



## Niko199111 (16. Mai 2021)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage , ich habe ein Viev 71 Tg Snow Edition von Termaltake habe vor vorne 2 mal 140er Lüfter Intake Rechte Seite dann ein 360x55 Radiator und oben ein 420x55 Radiator am Heck wird ein 140mm Radiator Montiert daher meine Frage ist das besser den 420er Radiator oben raus oder reinblasend zu verbauen oder macht das dem 140er im Heck nicht so viel aus wenn er die Abluft von dem 420er abbekommt ?


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2021)

Würde hinten heraus kein Radiator verbauen, damit die Abluft besser abgeführt werden kann. Soviel macht am Ende solch ein einzeln verbauter Radiator nicht mehr aus. Mit der Raumtemperatur  zu kühlen wird die bessere Wassertemperatur erbringen. 

Ob nun rein oder raus ist daher nicht so ausschlaggebend, aber rein fördernd wird die Wassertemperatur bezüglich der kühleren Raumtemperatur etwas verbessern. Aber dann sollte hinten über dem Lüfter und auch über eventuelle Löcher des Gehäuse gut Luft abgeführt wird, damit sich die Wärme nicht im Gehäuse anstauen kann.

Das Thema oben rein oder raus ist etwas umstritten.
Aber raus und die vorgewärmte Luft der anderen Radiatoren zum kühlen Verwenden ist natürlich auch etwas negativ anzusehen. Am Ende kommt es ganz darauf an, wie die Temperaturen dazu ausfallen, denn oft macht solch ein Temperaturunterschied nicht viel aus.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand schonmal den knapp 10 Dollar teuren Mosfetkühler von Ali ausprobiert? Ich habe ihn heute bestellt und bin echt gespannt was man für das bisschen Geld bekommt.


----------



## Niko199111 (16. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Würde hinten heraus kein Radiator verbauen, damit die Abluft besser abgeführt werden kann. Soviel macht am Ende solch ein einzeln verbauter Radiator nicht mehr aus. Mit der Raumtemperatur  zu kühlen wird die bessere Wassertemperatur erbringen.
> 
> Ob nun rein oder raus ist daher nicht so ausschlaggebend, aber rein fördernd wird die Wassertemperatur bezüglich der kühleren Raumtemperatur etwas verbessern. Aber dann sollte hinten über dem Lüfter und auch über eventuelle Löcher des Gehäuse gut Luft abgeführt wird, damit sich die Wärme nicht im Gehäuse anstauen kann.
> 
> ...


Okay dann denke ich den 420er oben Reinblasend und den 360er auf der Rechten Seite rausblasend der 420er bekommt ja dann die Frische Luft von außen und der 360er die Frischluft von den Vorderen 2 Gehäuselüftern und hinten der eine 140er Lüfter der die Warme Luft rausfördert .


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. Mai 2021)

Ich weiss, gehört nicht 100% hierher, aber ich finde hier kein passendes Forum und weiß,  dass die Leute hier was aufm Kasten haben, von daher:

Hab für meinen Rechner (nicht besonders stromhungriges System, ist kein Spielerechner) grad mühsam n Stromverlängerungskabel sauber verlegt.
Nur um dann festzustellen, dass ich Blödmann eines dieser flachen Kabel mit dem 6-eckigen Flachstecker verwendet hab, in den meine Mehrfachstecker mim runden Stecker nitt passen.
Muss aber neben m Rechner noch der Moni und der Drucker dran.

Gibts da ne Lösung, oder muss ich alles wieder aufreissen und n Verl.-Kabel mit rundem Stecker verlegen?


----------



## DOcean (17. Mai 2021)

Wenn du https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurostecker meinst, nein! Wenn nur der verlegt ist muss alles wieder auf.

Alles andere ist Pfusch!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube Verteilungsstecker von Eurostecker auf mehrfach Eurostecker sind erlaubt/kein Pfusch (auf alle Fälle werden sie angeboten), wobei man natürlich wie bei jedem Verteiler den Gesamtstromverbrauch beachten muss. Was nicht geht: Eurostecker auf Schukostecker, weil der Schutzkontakt in ersterem Kabel eben einfach nicht da ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. Mai 2021)

Ja es ist der Eurostecker, den Docean verlinkt hat.

Habe sowas hier gesehen:








						Jonex Verlängerungskabel | Steckdosenleiste Test 2022
					

llll➤ Aktueller Jonex Verlängerungskabel Steckdosenleiste Test bzw. Experteneinschätzung 2022: Bewertung mit ✔ Fotos, ✔ Vor- bzw. Nachteilen und ✔ Preisvergleich. ➤ Jetzt informieren!




					www.steckdosenleiste.org
				




Aber weiss nicht, ob das dann mit Rechner, Moni und Drucker zusammen Probleme gibt.

Und bei dem Stecker steht schon "hohe Wärmeentwicklung"... hab Angst. ^^


----------



## DOcean (17. Mai 2021)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Aber weiss nicht, ob das dann mit Rechner, Moni und Drucker zusammen Probleme gibt.


Der Stecker passt einfach nicht, du hast am PC/Drucker einen Schukostecker und dein Kabel hat nur den Eurostecker, das passt zu Recht mechanisch einfach nicht...

(Technischer Hintergrund: im Kabel für Eurostecker sind nur 2 Adern verbaut, in dem für Schuko Stecker 3! und im Euro Stecker sind die Kabel auch noch dünner und der Stecker kann nicht so viel Strom)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Mai 2021)

Mini-PCs werden oft über Kleingerätestecker mit Strom versorgt, Drucker sowieso, auch einige wenige Monitore. Mit der richtigen Gerätekombination braucht man also keinen Schuko.


----------



## DOcean (17. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Drucker sowieso


nö meiner nicht (ist aber auch ein Laser mit Scanner) 

aber stimmt schon es gibt auch PCs die über Euro Stecker laufen können, ob das mit der Verlängerung und den meheren Geräten an einer Leitung, so eine gute Idee ist...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2021)

Zum Stecker: Wie von Torsten richtig erklärt wäre Euro-Mehrfachstecker durchaus ok, aber eben nicht von dort wieder auf Schuko zu adaptieren weil dann der Schutzleiter fehlt.

Eigene Laberei: 
Mein neuer Lieblingsshop für Bestellungen die Wakü und non Wakü mischen ist nun erstmal equippr. Die haben Aquacomputer quasi-Vollsortiment und das was nicht gelistet war ließ sich nach kurzer Nachfrage per WA-Chat schneller fertig heran schaffen als AC selbst für eine erst Reaktion auf ne Service Anfrage per Mail braucht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. Mai 2021)

OK... ich reiß alles nochmal raus und wechsel das Kabel.  Wünschte, wir hätten kleine Stecker wie die Amis, die lassen sich besser verlegen.    
Danke Euch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Mai 2021)

Guck dir mal den Aufwand bei den Amis an, wenn die eine Waschmaschine oder einen Backofen anschließen, was bei uns noch entspannt der Schuko mitmacht... .
Das beste System haben eigentlich die Schweizer: Format wie ein Eurostecker, Leistung und Sicherheit wie bei ein Schuko. Beziehungsweise in Schukogröße hat man da schon einen kompletten Drehstromanschluss. Und der ist meinem Wissen nach auch noch so aufgebaut, dass man an ihm auch ein normales Gerät einstecken kann, dass dann halt nur einen Leiter und Nullleiter nutzt. Aber leider lassen sich solch grundlegende Standards kaum wieder austauschen, wenn sie einmal eingeführt sind.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigene Laberei:
> Mein neuer Lieblingsshop für Bestellungen die Wakü und bin Wakü mischen ist nun erstmal equippr. Die haben Aquacomputer quasi-Vollsortiment und das was nicht gelistet war ließ sich nach kurzer Nachfrage per WA-Chat schneller fertig heran schaffen als AC selbst für eine erst Reaktion auf ne Service Anfrage per Mail braucht.


Die haben ja nicht mal eine normale DDC

Ich bestelle meistens bei AT. Im Grunde geht es mir nur darum, wo es am billigsten ist.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2021)

Es gibt eine 3.2 und eine 310 
Und AT hat halt 0 normale HW.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Mai 2021)

Jop, eine getunte EK 3.2 Variante

Wenn es um Wakü Teile geht, hat AT das größte Angebot. Klar keine HW, aber die kaufe ich eh woanders. Finde die Übersichtlichkeit von AT auch ziemlich gut. Da ist Caseking  katastrophal.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. Mai 2021)

Der Käsekönig ist ja auch eher ein Hardware-Schuppen. Keine Ahnung, warum so viele da Wakü-Zeug bestellen. Ich bestelle immer beim Herstellershop, sofern es geht.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Mai 2021)

Wenn du Teile von mehreren Herstellern benötigst, hast wohl kaum Lust verschiedene Bestellungen abzugeben und mehrfach Versandkosten zu zahlen. Da ist ein All in One schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (19. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht ist das ja ein alter Hut, aber wenn ihr in einem nicht völlig restentleerten System bastelt eignen sich unsterile Saugkompressen aus der Apotheke vorzüglich, um Malheurs zu vermeiden. So ziemlich das saugfähigste, was man kriegt.


----------



## Anthropos (19. Mai 2021)

Spezialbeauftragter schrieb:


> So ziemlich das saugfähigste, was man kriegt.


ZEWA: "Hold my beer!"


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2021)

Falls es jemand interessiert, der 3090 Strix Kühler von Phanteks, vor 1 1/2 Monaten verbaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist schon fast unverschämt gut. Da können sich die Großen noch was von abschauen. Ich bin echt begeistert. Die Kühlleistung geht auch voll klar, bei 480W und ca 300l/h Durchfluss ein Delta von 16 bis 17 Grad. Der Hotspot ist dann 10 bis 12 Grad über der GPU Temp.


----------



## Anthropos (19. Mai 2021)

Nice! Und die Speichertemps unter Vollast?


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Nice! Und die Speichertemps unter Vollast?


Als Extremtest habe ich für ne halbe Stunde Nicehash laufen lassen. Bei +900MHz hat es am Ende zwischen 86 und 88 Grad geschwankt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

Temperaturen passen gut.   
Meine 3080 erreicht hierbei mit +1500 MHz 70-72°C, aber die 3080 wird nicht ganz so heiß.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Mai 2021)

Hast du wirklich so dick Wärmeleitpaste aufgestrichen?

Punkt 2: hast du die Graka gekauft als es noch normale Preise gab oder erst.....?


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich so dick Wärmeleitpaste aufgestrichen?
> 
> Punkt 2: hast du die Graka gekauft als es noch normale Preise gab oder erst.....?


Klar, zu viel Wärmeleitpaste gibt es nicht und die Temperaturen geben mir recht.

Die Karte habe ich seit Release.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Mai 2021)

Zu viel gibt es nicht? Das wäre mir neu. Hauchdünn sollte man sie aufstreichen. Zumindest tat man das früher so.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Zu viel gibt es nicht? Das wäre mir neu. Hauchdünn sollte man sie aufstreichen. Zumindest tat man das früher so.


Im schlimmsten Fall saust du dir die Fläche um den Die ein, mehr passiert da nicht.
Zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste gibt es hingegen definitiv.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Mai 2021)

Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit einer Paste ist bei weiten geringer als die des Kupfers, daher würde eine dickere Schicht definitiv die Temperaturen verschlechtern. 
Die Frage ist, ob die Schicht tatsächlich dicker ist, oder ob alles auf der Seite rausgedrückt wird.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit einer Paste ist bei weiten geringer als die des Kupfers, daher würde eine dickere Schicht definitiv die Temperaturen verschlechtern.
> Die Frage ist, ob die Schicht tatsächlich dicker ist, oder ob alles auf der Seite rausgedrückt wird.


Wo soll die Paste sonst hin außer zur Seite? Der Abstand zwischen GPU und Block ist immer gleich groß.

Edit: Gamers Nexus hat das auch schon mal verglichen 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EUWVVTY63hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der Abstand zwischen GPU und Block ist immer gleich groß.


Da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher. Klar geht es nicht um Millimeter, aber ein wenig unterschiedlich kann das schon sein.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher. Klar geht es nicht um Millimeter, aber ein wenig unterschiedlich kann das schon sein.


Ich habe es unzählige Male verglichen, es macht wie gesagt keinen Unterschied und so kann halt kein Fehler passieren.
Aber gut das ist am Ende auch eine Glaubenssache. Du kannst das ja so handhaben


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Mai 2021)

Wenn du einen Vergleich machst, wie bei dem PCGH Magazin üblich, dann glaube ich dir. Sprich: 10 verschiedene Pasten mit 5 verschiedenen Kühlern und je 3 Durchläufen. Dann das Ganze schön in einem Diagramm verrechnen. 

Es wird schon etwas ausmachen, aber keine Ahnung wie viel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit einer Paste ist bei weiten geringer als die des Kupfers, daher würde eine dickere Schicht definitiv die Temperaturen verschlechtern.
> Die Frage ist, ob die Schicht tatsächlich dicker ist, oder ob alles auf der Seite rausgedrückt wird.



Im Laufe der Zeit wird sie dass, der Schritt von "viel zu viel" zu "zu viel" erfolgt sogar relativ schnell. Aber es kann Wochen/sehr viele Aufheiz-Abkühlungszyklen dauern, bis die letzten Reste rausgewandert sind und bis dahin hat man dann ein paar Grad mehr.


----------



## DARPA (20. Mai 2021)

Hab vor kurzem zum ersten Mal WLP verstrichen und werde das bei GPUs glaube nur noch so machen. Gibt tendenziell weniger Sauerei.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im Laufe der Zeit wird sie dass, der Schritt von "viel zu viel" zu "zu viel" erfolgt sogar relativ schnell. Aber es kann Wochen/sehr viele Aufheiz-Abkühlungszyklen dauern, bis die letzten Reste rausgewandert sind und bis dahin hat man dann ein paar Grad mehr.


Könnte es nicht sein, dass wegen Oberfläche oder Form ein wenig was davon eingeklemmt wird und nicht mehr rauswandert?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Mai 2021)

Wenn Kühler und Heatspreader eine konkave Passung zueinander haben, kann dazwischen Wärmeleitpaste eingeschlossen werden. Aber dann ist es ja auch ihr Sinn, diesen Hohlraum auszufüllen und wenn der Kühlerboden nicht so weich ist, dass er sich auf der Wärmeleitpaste verformt, sollte die eingeschlossene Menge unabhängig von der aufgetragenen sein. Der Kühler wird immer solange weiter runtergedrückt, bis ein Metall-Metall-Kontakt zum Heatspreader die gesamte Anpresskraft abführen kann. Die einzige Variable ist die Zeit, bis dieser Zustand erreicht ist – eine Paste zwei Zentimeter weit aus einem weniger als ein Zehntel Millimeter dicken Spalt zu pressen, erfordert entweder viel Kraft oder viel Zeit. Aber solange die Paste nicht eintrocknet (was bei Grafikkarten manchmal beobachtet werden kann), sollte irgendwann alles überschüssige Material rausgedrückt werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Mai 2021)

Klar hilft ne dünnere Schicht, aber der Anpressdruck sorgt von selbst dafür, dass die Schichtdicke geringer wird, als man das von Hand hinbekommt. Es gibt da zwar den riskanten Trick, einfach den Kühler anzudrücken und danach entweder auf der GPU oder dem Kühler die Paste zu entfernen und so die Schichtdicke zu halbieren, aber das bewirkt auch keine Wunder und am Ende hat man Pech und stellenweise keinen Kontakt. Zu viel Wlp ist fast immer Blödsinn.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (20. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn Kühler und Heatspreader eine konkave Passung zueinander haben, kann dazwischen Wärmeleitpaste eingeschlossen werden. Aber dann ist es ja auch ihr Sinn, diesen Hohlraum auszufüllen und wenn der Kühlerboden nicht so weich ist, dass er sich auf der Wärmeleitpaste verformt, sollte die eingeschlossene Menge unabhängig von der aufgetragenen sein. Der Kühler wird immer solange weiter runtergedrückt, bis ein Metall-Metall-Kontakt zum Heatspreader die gesamte Anpresskraft abführen kann. Die einzige Variable ist die Zeit, bis dieser Zustand erreicht ist – eine Paste zwei Zentimeter weit aus einem weniger als ein Zehntel Millimeter dicken Spalt zu pressen, erfordert entweder viel Kraft oder viel Zeit. Aber solange die Paste nicht eintrocknet (was bei Grafikkarten manchmal beobachtet werden kann), sollte irgendwann alles überschüssige Material rausgedrückt werden.



Das schreit doch nach einem Test in der PCGH. Habt ihr keine Praktikanten die zur Zeit eine Beschäftigung brauchen?


----------



## Derjeniche (22. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Das schreit doch nach einem Test in der PCGH. Habt ihr keine Praktikanten die zur Zeit eine Beschäftigung brauchen?


Naja du kannst dir auch das GamersNexus-Video anschauen. Die testen exakt das mit dem Ergebnis, dass es keinen Unterschied macht. 

Zuviel (im Sinne von schlechterer Kühlleistung) gibt es nicht, solange der Anpressdruck stimmt. Zuwenig sehr wohl. Geht eher um die Sauerei drum herum

Ich gehöre selber auch zur "möglichst dünnen Schicht"-Fraktion, aber ich werde das in Zukunft deutlich weniger strikt handhaben und den Anpressdruck zur Not frei nach dem Motto "Rest macht der Maler" machen lassen 

Anpressdruck auf dem Silikon ersetzt ab jetzt die Präzision


----------



## blautemple (22. Mai 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Anpressdruck auf dem Silikon ersetzt ab jetzt die Präzision


Eben, für die Sauerei drum herum gibt es ja Isopropanol ^^


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (22. Mai 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Naja du kannst dir auch das GamersNexus-Video anschauen. Die testen exakt das mit dem Ergebnis, dass es keinen Unterschied macht.


Dafür reichen meine Englisch-Kenntnisse nicht.


----------



## Derjeniche (22. Mai 2021)

Ok ich hab mal den Vergleich aus dem Video:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von oben nach unten:

Dünn/Verteilt(2ter Run durch den Bench, keine Ahnung warum, habe mir gerade nicht das ganze Vid geschaut)
Großer Klecks/unverteilt
Dünn/Verteilt
Zu Viel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erbsengroßer Klecks/unverteilt (das was mengentechnisch häufig empfohlen wird)


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Mai 2021)

Kurz gesagt, fast kein Unterschied. Klar, als Enthusiast nimmt man den Mehrwert mit, aber eigentlich ist es egal.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2021)

Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel und das meiste wird dann auch im Sockel landen.
Ich bevorzuge daher das verstreichen, da ich so besser abschätzen kann wie viel darauf kommen muss.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel und das meiste wird dann auch im Sockel landen.


Das war ja auch ein absichtlich übertriebener worst case um zu zeigen dass selbst das noch keine schlechten Temperaturen zur Folge hat. 
Schon genetisch ist es mir als Halb-Schwabe unmöglich so viel Paste zu verschwenden, aber das dürfte auch GN nicht als Empfehlung abgegeben haben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (22. Mai 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Ok ich hab mal den Vergleich aus dem Video:



Ist nett von dir mir das zu erklären, aber irgendwie reicht das nicht. Keine Ahnung was genau für einen Testaufbau die haben. 

Um wirklich brauchbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen müsste man tatsächlich mehrere verschiedene Pasten mit verschiedenen Kühler (die auch unterschiedliche Anpressdrücke verwenden) testen. 
Zudem müsste gewährleistet sein, dass immer exakt dieselbe Wärme produziert wird.
 Ein aufmerksamer PCGH-Leser kennt ja das Prozedere. 

Aber egal, da müssen wir ja keine Wissenschaft draus machen. Was fix ist, ist das die Unterschiede gering bis kaum messbar sind.


----------



## Dudelll (22. Mai 2021)

GM hat normal zu allen Vids auch Artikel auf deren HP stehen, hier der Link zu dem wlp "Test"









						“Too Much Thermal Paste” – Benchmark of Thermal Paste Application & Quantity
					

The “correct” method for applying thermal paste is still the subject of arguments, despite plenty of articles with testing and hard numbers to back them up. As we mentioned in our Threadripper paste application comparison, the general consensus for smaller desktop CPUs is that, as long as enough...




					www.gamersnexus.net
				




Mit Google translate sollte das auch in Deutsch ausreichend verständlich sein um den Aufbau etc nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (22. Mai 2021)

Google Translate ist hervorragend geeignet um die deutsche Sprache zu verlernen. 

Aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, wurde nur eine Paste, ein Kühler und auch nur ein Anpressdruck verwendet für den Test. Das ist jetzt nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. Wie viele Wärmeleitpasten gibt es auf dem Markt?


----------



## Eyren (23. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Google Translate ist hervorragend geeignet um die deutsche Sprache zu verlernen.
> 
> Aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, wurde nur eine Paste, ein Kühler und auch nur ein Anpressdruck verwendet für den Test. Das ist jetzt nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. Wie viele Wärmeleitpasten gibt es auf dem Markt?


Bei all den Wärmeleitpasten auf dem Markt hast du sowieso schon nur Unterschiede von unter 1% in der Wirkung. Häufig kann man diese Unterschiede als Messtoleranz abtun.

Wozu jetzt noch diverse Pasten mit verschiedenen Möglichkeiten des auftragens testen? Da wird sich am Ergebnis nicht viel ändern.

Klar könnte man jetzt die schlechteste verfügbare Paste ultradünn auftragen und den Kühler nicht verschrauben. Aber braucht man diesen Test? Ergebnis sollte vorher schon klar sein.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (23. Mai 2021)

Die Pasten haben eine unterschiedliche Viskosität und evtl. auch Zusammensetzung.


----------



## ursmii (23. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Die Pasten haben eine unterschiedliche Viskosität und evtl. auch Zusammensetzung.


unterschiedliches geschmiere:  dann schau die mal den YT von igor's lab an 
ein test mit einer paste macht zur betrachtung der schichtdicke/wärmeleitfähigkeit sehr wohl sinn.
jede paste im vollen umfang zu testen würde auch nicht mehr an erkenntnissen bringen.
und ja, wenn man sich zum verstreichen entschieden hat, sollte man sich informieren über die streichfähigkeit oder sich am schluss nicht wundern wenn's flutscht oder eben nicht so.
ich habe mich für grizzly hydronaut entschieden weil: gut & dünn zu verstreichen, auch im 24/7 betrieb nach jahren noch ok.


----------



## SnaxeX (23. Mai 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> ich habe mich für grizzly hydronaut entschieden weil: gut & dünn zu verstreichen, auch im 24/7 betrieb nach jahren noch ok


So leicht zu verstreichen naja. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab nie was großartig verstrichen, weil der Performance de facto gleich ist, sobald man den Kühler draufgibt. 

Da würd ich eher einfach mehr Radiatoren kaufen bevor ich mir überlege, meine WLP anders zu verteilen


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Mai 2021)

Ich denke das mit dem verstreichen ist einfach die Angst vor der Unwissenheit , verstreicht man sie perfekt hauchdünn legt man den Kühler auf und weiß zu 100% das die Paste in einer perfekten Schicht aufgetragen ist , die CPU bis in die letzte Ecke perfekt abgedeckt ist.
Trägt man aber nur einen Klecks auf , stellt man sich dann ständig die Frage ob auch wirklich die ganze CPU bedeckt ist ? Ist die bis in die letzte Ecke vollständig bedeckt ? Weiß man dann eben nicht , oder vielleicht geht man davon aus aber es besteht noch eine geringe ungewissheit weil man es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat 
Das sieht man dann eben erst wenn man den Kühler beim nächsten Umbau wieder entfernt.

Ich denke das es einfach sicherheit gibt und beruhigt wenn man es mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat das die Paste perfekt verteilt war. 
So ist es jedenfalls bei mir  Ich will nicht erst beim nächsten Kühler abnehmen wissen ob es perfekt war , sondern ich will schon vor dem in Betrieb nehmen selbst gesehen haben das die Paste bis in jede Ecke hauchdünn verteilt war


----------



## Niko199111 (24. Mai 2021)

Mal ne Frage wenn ich mein Radi oben mit Frischluft Versorge also Einblasend und der heiße Luftstrom trifft aufs Mainboard reicht die Vrm Kühlung ohne Oc  das es nicht zu warm wird und der Prozessor runter taktet oder lieber gleich ein Monoblock ?


----------



## Anthropos (24. Mai 2021)

@Niko199111 
Wer soll das beantworten können, wenn du keine Infos nennst:
- Welches Mainboard? 
- Welcher Prozessor?
- Welches Case?
- Radi-/Lüfteranordnung im Case?


----------



## Niko199111 (24. Mai 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> @Niko199111
> Wer soll das beantworten können, wenn du keine Infos nennst:
> - Welches Mainboard?
> - Welcher Prozessor?
> ...


Hast ja recht
ASUS
ROG Maximus XIII Extreme

I9 11900K

Termaltake Viev 71 Tg Snow Edittion

420/55 Radi unten an Hälterung , Lüfter sind oben auf der Halterung montiert einblasend Richtung Mainboard 360/55 an der Rechten Seite. Vorne 3 mal 120mm Lüfter für Frischluft für den 360er und das Case und hinten ein 140er Lüfter zum Abluft rausbringen


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2021)

Es lässt sich zumindest eines klarstellen: Der Luftstrom wird nicht "heiß", nur etwas (5-10°C) wärmer als sonst. Eine VRM die lange nicht am Limit läuft erreicht dann halt z.B. etwas über 60°C statt ~55°C. Da nennenswerte Einschränkungen der Lebensdauer erst ein gutes Stück über 70°C los gehen ist das vollkommen egal.
Interessanter ist die Frage nach der GPU Kühlung. Wenn die mit Luft erfolgt wird die stärker aufdrehen müssen.


----------



## Anthropos (24. Mai 2021)

Niko199111 schrieb:


> ASUS
> ROG Maximus XIII Extreme


Also bei dem Board, brauchst du dir denke ich keinen Kopf um die VRM-Temps machen. Die verbauten Passiv-Kühler sind da mehr als ausreichend. Einfach für ein wenig Airflow über das Board sorgen und gut ist. Ob die Luft von einem Radi vorgewärmt wird, spielt da nicht wirklich ne Rolle. Die Abwärme von der Grafikkarte sorgt ja auch nicht für kochende Spannungswandler.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. Mai 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> jede paste im vollen umfang zu testen würde auch nicht mehr an erkenntnissen bringen.


Das zweifle ich an, aber egal. Werden wir nie erfahren.


----------



## Eyren (24. Mai 2021)

Na die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach:

Fang an zu testen!

Wenn du möchtest schick ich dir auch gerne diverse Pasten zu die sich so beim Kühler kauf angesammt haben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. Mai 2021)

So wichtig ist die Info ned für mich als dass ich jetzt 20-30 stunden lang teste.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (25. Mai 2021)

Wat'n nu?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> So wichtig ist die Info ned für mich als dass ich jetzt 20-30 stunden lang teste.



Und die Antwort kriegen wir auch, wenn wir fragen: "Wäre euch so ein Test den Kauf eines 6-Euro-Heftes wert?" 

(Das heißt: Die meisten Leute antworten natürlich "Was ist Wärmeleitpaste?")


----------



## Dudelll (25. Mai 2021)

Wie viele Hefte braucht ihr denn um so einen Test zu finanzieren, vllt können wir ja zusammenlegen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2021)

Nach Wirtschaftsdaten musst du Thilo oder den CEO fragen. ^^
Aber allgemein kann man davon ausgehen, dass für Musterorganisation, Aufbau, Abbau, Auswertung, Artikelschreiben und der ganze Arbeitsalltag drum rum ähnlich viel Zeit drauf gehen kann, wie für die reinen Tests. Das heißt wenn ihr einen 30-h-Vorschlag im Kopf habt, entspricht das ungefähr dem halben Output eines Redakteurs pro Ausgabe. Mit circa 8 Print-Redakteuren laut Teamseite wäre so ein Test also ein 16tel des gesamten Heftaufwandes. Kann man sich ja überlegen, wieviele wichtigere Themen es gäbe bzw. dass wir Team und Preis um 1/16tel anheben müssten, wenn wir so etwas auf Dauer zusätzlich machen wollten.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> (Das heißt: Die meisten Leute antworten natürlich "Was ist Wärmeleitpaste?")


Die meisten Leute wissen nicht was eine Wärmeleitpaste ist? 
Da verstehe ich gar nicht warum ihr überhaupt noch normale Wärmeleitpasten-tests macht?

Klar müssen die Artikeln finanziert werden, darum fragte ich ja nach ungenutzter Praktikantenpower.


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2021)

Seit kurzem hängt auch ein zweiter Mo-Ra 420 im Kreislauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlleistung ist einfach pervers. Der Durchfluss hat aber schon gut gelitten, bei maximaler Drehzahl ist er von 310 auf 260l/h bei ca 25 Grad Wassertemperatur gefallen. Bei meinen normalen 2700rpm von 155 auf 130l/h.

Die 360€ waren gut angelegt würde ich sagen


----------



## Anthropos (2. Juni 2021)

Nice, welche Pumpe hast du verbaut?


----------



## blautemple (2. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Nice, welche Pumpe hast du verbaut?


3 D5.


----------



## Anthropos (2. Juni 2021)

Der Trend geht zu Overkill!


----------



## Dudelll (2. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> 3 D5.


Joa warum auch nicht


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (2. Juni 2021)

Wie hast die drei D5 zusammengeschlossen?


----------



## Larsson92 (2. Juni 2021)

Moin, ich bin Neuling bei Wakü. Könntet ihr mir mal meinen Mora Warenkorb abnehmen? 
CPU Block habe ich schon und es sind noch ein paar andere Dinge auf der Liste wie eine m.2 mit Kühlkörper. 
Hier der Warenkorb: https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-2107243


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag:








						Watercool Heatkiller Tube 200 D5 ab € 94,69 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Watercool Heatkiller Tube 200 D5 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Ausgleichsbehälter für Pumpenmontage • Material: Aluminium, Edelstahl, POM, Borosilikatglas • Kapazi… ✔ Ausgleichsbehälter & Kombis ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Der hat statt einer Acrylglasröhre echt Glas.

Die 200 steht aber nicht für 200 ml, da gehen noch mehr rein.
Auch die gesamte Höhe mit beachten. Vielleicht sogar auch ein 150er Modell. Habe selbst das 150er verbaut und soweit ich mich erinnere, hat meiner schon eine Füllmenge von 375ml. Dazu kannst dir noch D-RGB mit bestellen, was in einer der Streben verbaut werden kann und optional auch ein Multitop, falls du statt unten oben zurückgehen möchtest. Keine Ahnung, ob es heute noch so ist, aber über Watercool direkt bestellt konnte man früher den Mulitop kostenlos mit bestellen und direkt umgebaut geliefert bekommen.

Dann fehlt in deiner Liste eine Blende für den Mora.
Gibt es in zwei Ausführungen, also eine normale und eine hohe Ausführung.


----------



## Larsson92 (2. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Input. Tatsächlich ist der Eisbecher aus echtem Glas, gibt es noch nicht lange. 

Ist die blende Pflicht? Oder geht es auch ohne?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2021)

Hast Recht, habe die Produktbeschreibung nicht richtig gelesen.
Ohne die Blende hast du halt die Lüfter freiliegend.

Wir haben bei uns zwei kleine Hunde und einer davon legt sich immer gerne neben dem Rechner, bzw. vor dem Mora.


----------



## Larsson92 (2. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hast Recht, habe die Produktbeschreibung nicht richtig gelesen.
> Ohne die Blende hast du halt die Lüfter freiliegend.


Und ich eine kleine Tochter, vielleicht ist die blende nicht verkehrt 

Fittings etc passt aber alles?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2021)

Vom Maß her schon, mir ist nur aufgefallen das du welche in Silber und manche in Schwarz mit dabei hast. Habe aber nicht abgezählt, ob die Anzahl dazu passen wird. Das musst du selbst wissen, da du den Aufbau besser kennst.

*EDIT*

CPU-Kühler hast du? Finde keines in der Auflistung.
Den Shoggy Sandwich kannst dir sparen, wirst mit solch einem Kombi nicht darauf abstellen können, da wirst du eher Schrauben mit Gummipuffer haben müssen. Schau dir dazu den Lieferumfang des AGB näher an.

Bei dem Watercool AGB musste ich auch extra noch eine Halterung dazu kaufen. Kenne dein Gehäuse nicht, mach dir auch Gedanken wie du den AGB ins Gehäuse verbauen wirst.


----------



## Larsson92 (3. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Vom Maß her schon, mir ist nur aufgefallen das du welche in Silber und manche in Schwarz mit dabei hast. Habe aber nicht abgezählt, ob die Anzahl dazu passen wird. Das musst du selbst wissen, da du den Aufbau besser kennst.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


CPU Block habe ich schon, ist ein AC Kryos mit Vision. 
Für CPU und GPU Block wollte ich ggf. silberne Fittings nehmen, für den Rest schwarze. 
Dann fliegt der schwamm raus. Agb/Pumpe entweder an den radi in der Front, oder am mora. Habe ein modifiziertes Dark base 900 rev2


----------



## Anthropos (3. Juni 2021)

Denk auch an einen Wasser-Temp.-Sensor.


----------



## Larsson92 (3. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Denk auch an einen Wasser-Temp.-Sensor.


Da habe ich einmal mit dem High Flow 2 geplant vor GPU und der Kryos CPU Block hat auch noch einen. 
Der loop soll so aussehen:
GPU > CPU (Temp) > Mo-Ra > 420er Radi > AGB/Pumpe > Durchfluss/Temp Sensor > GPU


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wie hast die drei D5 zusammengeschlossen?


In Serie. Eine in der Heatkiller Tube und zwei in einem EK Dual Top.


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zu Overkill!


Ein Mo-Ra ist doch schon Mainstream. Da muss man schon etwas auf die Kacke hauen


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> In Serie. Eine in der Heatkiller Tube und zwei in einem EK Dual Top.


Hast ein Foto davon?


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Hast ein Foto davon?


Jo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ein Mo-Ra ist doch schon Mainstream. Da muss man schon etwas auf die Kacke hauen


Deswegen hab ich beim Radi noch einen drauf gelegt, so kann ich ohne Komplexe die DDC310 alleine lassen  
Wen stören schon >5°C Differenz im Kreislauf


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. Juni 2021)

War die Aussparung für die zwei Pumpen schon da, oder hast die reingeschnitten?
Geile Befestigung vom Durchflussmesser.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juni 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> War die Aussparung für die zwei Pumpen schon da, oder hast die reingeschnitten?
> Geile Befestigung vom Durchflussmesser.


Die Aussparung war schon da.

Was ist mit der Befestigung? Der hängt halt an der Gehäusedurchführung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Befestigung? Der hängt halt an der Gehäusedurchführung.


Die Idee ist eh schon cool. 

Ich habe ihn bisher immer am Gehäuse befestigt.


----------



## McZonk (5. Juni 2021)

Endlich und direkt im Doppelpack (inklusive eines Twinplex) für die Sammlung fündig geworden. Jetzt geht es an die Aufbereitung und das Zubehör muss noch vervollständigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hat heiße Tipps zum "Aufpolieren"?


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2021)

Das schreit mach einen Ultraschallbad  
Keinen Optiker im Bekanntenkreis ?

Ansonsten ..
https://www.amazon.de/Kupferreiniger-Messingreiniger-1000-reinigen-Tauchbad/dp/B00D2260WA


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (5. Juni 2021)

Frosch Anti Kalk würde ich nehmen. Zwei Stunden einwirken lassen und dann mit der Zahnbürste darüber.


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2021)

Wird 

Tipp:  Zitronensäure + Salz - und wer es noch etwas beschleunigen möchte, legt noch Spannung an  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> In Serie. Eine in der Heatkiller Tube und zwei in einem EK Dual Top.
> 
> Ein Mo-Ra ist doch schon Mainstream. Da muss man schon etwas auf die Kacke hauen



Du bist übrigens Schuld daran, dass ich jetzt auch 3x DDC Pumpen verbauen will.


----------



## McZonk (8. Juni 2021)

Und fertig - ich nenne ihn mal neuwertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim klassischen CuPlex bin ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon Schritte weiter... der hat über die Jahre leider etwas mehr gelitten - da muss ich mich noch entscheiden, ob ich noch abtragend bei gehe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( @Shoggy )


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2021)

Schick schick, wobei ich für mich persönlich sagen muss, sollten die Dinger bei dir ausgestellt werden, dann würde ich sogar diesen "Used-Look" bevorzugen - das hat Industrial-Charme


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2021)

@euMelBeumel Die waren schon hart versifft und für mich ist neuwertig noch geiler (aber so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker ). Ich bin sogar am Überlegen für den CuPlex mal die AM4-Halterung zu besorgen (leider gerade nicht lieferbar) und mal ein paar Werte im Vergleich zu ermitteln. #WastingMoneyForSience. Dieser Sockel-Support ist wirklich abartig gut, bei einem 20 Jahre (!) alten Produkt - Kudos Aqua Computer.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juni 2021)

@McZonk: Also ohne dich in Unkosten stürzen zu wollen, aber so einen Test würde ich liebend gern sehen!

Zum Thema Geschmack: ich mag es auch i.d.R. clean und neu, aber bei "so alten Schinken" darf bzw. muss da Patina dran sein. Wie bei nem 60 Jahre alten Motorrad, das sieht mit Patina doch geiler aus als neu lackiert


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2021)

Crowdfunding für die Halterung  .
Oder @Shoggy rückt eine so als Testmuster raus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juni 2021)

Aquacomputer fertigt für alte Kühler auf Anfrage alle möglichen Halterungen – da muss man nicht funden. Auf Verfügbarkeit ab Lager würde ich aber auch nicht warten.


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2021)

olstyle meinte sicherlich funden für den Erwerb der Halterung und damit den Vergleich zu einem aktuellen Kryos (da hab ich ja noch was da  ) auf einem Ryzen 5xxx. 

Die passende Halterung gäbe es ja bei AC (wenn sie denn verfügbar wäre).  





						Umrüstsatz Sockel AM5/AM4 für cuplex
					

Umrüstsatz Sockel AM5/AM4 für cuplex: Dieses Set dienen zum Umrüsten eines Kühlers vom Typ cuplex zur Montage auf Mainboards mit Sockel AM5 oder AM4. Dazu wird der komplette Plexiglasdeckel des Kühlers mit der Halterung ausgetauscht. Wir empfehlen, bei jeder Demontage des Kühlers die Dichtung...




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juni 2021)

Wie gesagt: Sowas wird eher auf Bestellung denn auf Lager gefertigt.

Vergleichstest zumindest gegen einen XT gab/gibt es schon in der PCGH 07/16 bzw. im digitalen Wakü-SoHe.


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Sowas wird eher auf Bestellung denn auf Lager gefertigt.


Die Cuplex Pro Blende dürfte nicht häufiger gefragt sein, ist aber auf Lager 


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vergleichstest zumindest gegen einen XT gab/gibt es schon in der PCGH 07/16 bzw. im digitalen Wakü-SoHe.


Ja, ich weiß (und habe die Tage erst reingeschmökert). Aber das ist ja nicht auf dem aktuellen AM4 und im Vergleich mit dem Kryos Next.  Außerdem haben solche Oldies einfach das Recht auch mal wieder im Rampenlicht zu erscheinen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2021)

Die Status sind so mittel aussagekräftig bei AC. Meine Lüfterschienen habe ich auch trotz nicht Verfügbarkeit bekommen.


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2021)

Na dann, Abfahrt.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2021)

Wäre interessant, ob der kryos next und cuplex auf AM4 wieder knapp zweistellig auseinander liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die cuplex und cuplex pro Rev.3 AM4 und 115X/2066 Halterungen habe ich mir auch noch gesichert.
Torsten hat mich damals auch auf den Heftartikel aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Cuplex Pro Rev.3 zum Cuplex kaum eine Verbesserung bringen würde. Das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, da nach Aquacomputer der Cuplex Pro Rev.3 auch geziehlt für Prozesoren wie den Core 2 Quad Q6600, der 2007 auf den Markt kam, gedacht war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__





						Neu: cuplex pro Rev.3 - History Produktankündingungen - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de
				






> Ab sofort wird der cuplex pro in der Revision 3 ausgeliefert. Die Weiterentwicklung berücksichtigt dabei* insbesondere die Anforderungen der neuen Dual- und Quad-Core CPUs mit weit größeren Kernen bzw. zwei verbauten Kernen*.
> ...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (12. Juni 2021)

Weiß jemand, ob es eine PCI-Slotblende mit integrierten 3-Pin Anschlüssen für Lüfterkabeln gibt? Bin aktuell am überlegen wie ich das 3-Pin Kabel aus dem Gehäuse führe. 

So etwas wäre ideal, wenn es keinen 4 Pin Anschluss hätte und beidseitig 3 Pin Anschlüsse.


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2021)

Ich hab einfach eine Blende mitm Dremel bearbeitet, dass der Stecker durchpasst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2021)

Muss mich korrigieren. Das ist mir jetzt erst 2,5 Jahre nach Torstens Kommentar aufgefallen  .



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auf einer 150-W-TDP-CPU ist der Pro 1.0 nicht einmal 1 K besser als der originale 1.3. Die Optimierung der frühen Düsen-Modelle auf kleine Sockel-A-Dies zahlt sich bei heutigen Heatspreadern nicht mehr aus, in der PCGH 07/16 (alternativ dig. SoHe) hat der Heatkiller 1.6 sogar sämtliche Cuplex- und Nexxxos-Düsenkühler geschlagen, die vor dem XT Di respektive XP³ erschienen. Zugegebenermaßen hat der lange Kanal vom 1.6 auch einen Fließwiderstand, den Aquacomputer erstmals mit dem Kryos XT überboten hat.



Torsten vergleicht in der Ausgabe 07/16 Seite 57 den cuplex *pro 1.0* (2004) mit dem cuplex *1.3* (2002). 
Der cuplex pro 1.3, den ich vorhin als auf Core 2 Quad Q6600 optimiert erwähnt habe, wurde nicht getestet.

Dann macht auch AC Stephan Willes Aussage Sinn, nachdem der Cuplex Pro 1.3/Rev.3 (2007) einen Core 2 Quad Q6600 besser gekühlt bekommt, als ein Cuplex XT Di (2007), den Torsten in der PCGH 07/16 auch in den Vergleich reingenommen hat.





__





						Neu: cuplex pro Rev.3 - History Produktankündingungen - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de
				






> Auf dem Dual-Core ist der XT definitiv besser als der PRO. Auf einem Quad-Core ist es anders. Die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir.


Dann müsste ein/mein Cuplex Pro 1.3 anhand Torstens Ergebnisse in dem kleinen Fenster zwischen Cuplex XT Di und Kryos XT landen. Wahrscheinlich schaue ich mir das dann auch nochmal auf dem Sockel 2066 genauer an.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (12. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach eine Blende mitm Dremel bearbeitet, dass der Stecker durchpasst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, hab aber keinen Dremel. Zudem wäre es sicherer befestigt, wenn es eine Slotblende mit Steckkontakten gäbe.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> @euMelBeumel Die waren schon hart versifft und für mich ist neuwertig noch geiler (aber so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker ). I*ch bin sogar am Überlegen für den CuPlex mal die AM4-Halterung zu besorgen (leider gerade nicht lieferbar) und mal ein paar Werte im Vergleich zu ermitteln. *#WastingMoneyForSience. Dieser Sockel-Support ist wirklich abartig gut, bei einem 20 Jahre (!) alten Produkt - Kudos Aqua Computer.


Bei einem Test des Cuplex und Cuplex Pro auf AM4 habe ich noch einen Wunsch. Ich habe den AM4 Deckel des Cuplex auf die Bodenplatte des Cuplex Pro gelegt. Das passt (milchiger Eindruck wegen Schutzfolie auf dem Acryldeckel).

Kannst du diese Kombination zusätzlich testen? Klar ist, dass die Kühlleistung geringer ausfallen wird. Sieht imo aber besser aus, da dann beim Cuplex Pro der Blick auf die Struktur nicht durch den mittigen Anschluss verdeckt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (12. Juni 2021)

@Lios Nudin klar, kann ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (12. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach eine Blende mitm Dremel bearbeitet, dass der Stecker durchpasst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab gerade einen neue Idee. Ich demontiere einfach den Stecker und ziehe das Kabel durch die Löcher der Blende. Hat den Vorteil, dass es nachher einigermaßen hält und nichts verrutscht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2021)

Meines Wissens sollte es funktionieren, aber bevor ich Pechvogel - mal wieder - irgendwas schrotte, frag ich vorsichtshalber lieber hier nochmal nach.


Wenn am Gerät dransteht:
"Input 12V,   1A"

Und ich es mit einem Universal-Netzteil betreiben will, worauf folgendes steht:
PRI 100 - 240 V/AC, 60/50Hz, 350 mA
SEC: 3/4,5/5/6/7,5/9/12 V/DC, 1500 mA, 18 VA.

Dann müsste das doch schadlos funktionieren, wenn ich das Netzteil auf 12V stelle?
So lange das Netzteil mehr Ampere liefert, als das Gerät haben will, dann sollten ja weder Netzteil, noch das Gerät Schaden nehmen, so lange die eingestellte Volt-Zahl übereinstimmt, oder?

Und wenn ich 9v einstelle, dürfte ja eigentlich auch nix passieren, außer dass das Gerät nicht anspringt.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Juni 2021)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sollte es funktionieren, aber bevor ich Pechvogel - mal wieder - irgendwas schrotte, frag ich vorsichtshalber lieber hier nochmal nach.
> 
> 
> Wenn am Gerät dransteht:
> ...


Wenn du die korrekte Spannung einstellst ist alles i.o.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2021)

Was ist denn "das Gerät" was du betreiben willst?
Aber ja, allgemein gesprochen sollte das hinhauen.


----------



## NiXoN (13. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine Lüfterschienen habe ich auch trotz nicht Verfügbarkeit bekommen


meistens ist es eher andersherum (trotz "Lieferbar") ewige Wartezeiten (das ist jetzt aber nicht auf AC beschränkt, sondern mittlerweile eher überall der Fall )


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2021)

NiXoN schrieb:


> meistens ist es eher andersherum (trotz "Lieferbar") ewige Wartezeiten (das ist jetzt aber nicht auf AC beschränkt, sondern mittlerweile eher überall der Fall )


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, denn dann wäre doch das Produkt nicht lieferbar. Hatte ich aber auch schon, wird als lagernd bezeichnet und wenn ich dann 3 Tage danach Frage heißt es, es wäre nicht lieferbar und sie warten auf Lieferung. Ist daher etwas komisch, manchmal stimmt es mit dem Lagerbestand und manchmal doch nicht.

Hatte ich  mal mit Watercool als ich ein AGB bestellte.
Da hieß es dann... sie warten auf die Röhren, um dann mein AGB zusammenzubauen. Hätte fast zwei Wochen gedauert. Mit Aquacomputer hatte ich es mal vor einigen Jahren auch. Mit Aquatuning bisher noch nie.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (13. Juni 2021)

AT läuft diesbezüglich ziemlich gut. Was bei denen grün und lieferbar ist, ist auch auf Lager. Hab in letzter Zeit mal wieder viel zu viel bei AT bestellt.  Aber naja, ist halt ein Hobby.


----------



## McZonk (14. Juni 2021)

Na, wer hat’s schon alle gesehen? 

Innovation ahoi!




__





						Aqua Computer Homepage - LEAKSHIELD - innovativer Leckageschutz
					






					aquacomputer.de


----------



## ursmii (14. Juni 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Na, wer hat’s schon alle gesehen?
> 
> Innovation ahoi!
> 
> ...


 Aqua Computer geht davon aus, dass Systeme ohne diese Technologie in Zukunft nicht mehr dem technischen Standard entsprechen.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juni 2021)

Ich finds total genial^^
Die Optik der AC Sachen macht mich persönlich nicht so an, aber was die für Ideen haben und wirklich rausbringen, nice


----------



## Anthropos (14. Juni 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Innovation ahoi!


Hammer! Kann man nur den Hut vor AC ziehen.  
Hab das gleich mal bestellt. Verfügbarkeit wird allerdings mit 60 Tagen Lieferzeit angegeben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Ich frage mich, wie der den Unterdruck erzeugt. Irgendwo muss ja das Volumen hin. 

Zudem könnten sich Schläuche zusammenziehen.


----------



## DARPA (14. Juni 2021)

Immer diese Deutschen mit ihrem over-engineered stuff 

Respekt vor dem Produkt und der Umsetzung. Aber mein haben-wollen-Instinkt springt jetzt nicht an.

Und gut zu wissen, dass man ne Wakü jetzt auch schusssicher bauen kann


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Ich vermute, das Gerät muss immer trocken sein und somit ganz oben am AGB montiert werden. 
Der AGB auch nur zur Hälfte gefüllt, sonst wird der beim Vakuum saugen nicht nur Luft hinaus befördern. 

Aber natürlich eine geile Idee. Auch wenn sie etwas zu selbstsicher sind.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Juni 2021)

Das Video ist schon cool.

Man muss vermutlich auch keine Angst haben das man Wasser rauspustet mit dem Ding, im Video wird ja gezeigt daß auf der Unterseite vor der Pumpe eine wasserdichte Folie sitzt. Denke also nicht das man seinen AGB nur bis zur Hälfte füllen darf^^


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> Aqua Computer geht davon aus, dass Systeme ohne diese Technologie in Zukunft nicht mehr dem technischen Standard entsprechen.


Blumige Worte für: "Das wird in Zukunft jeder Wakü Freak haben wollen."
Und der Aussage schließe ich mich tatsächlich an .


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Juni 2021)

super Idee 
Kanns mir durchaus vorstellen das beim nächsten Umbau mit einzubauen. Mehr Sicherheit, und mehr technische Spielerreien sind doch immer schön


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Das Video ist schon cool.
> 
> Man muss vermutlich auch keine Angst haben das man Wasser rauspustet mit dem Ding, im Video wird ja gezeigt daß auf der Unterseite vor der Pumpe eine wasserdichte Folie sitzt. Denke also nicht das man seinen AGB nur bis zur Hälfte füllen darf^^


Wasserdicht und luftdurchlässig?


----------



## Dudelll (14. Juni 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Wasserdicht und luftdurchlässig?


Vermutlich sonst würde es ja nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2021)

Das war dann das für sie "wichtige Produkt". Ich finde es extrem genial und werde es beim nächsten Umbau mit integrieren.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Vermutlich sonst würde es ja nicht funktionieren.


Ist eine Membran die kein Wasser durch lässt. Aber auch keine Luft wenn sie nass ist. 

Man braucht stabile, dicke Schläuche. 

Ist nicht geeignet für eine Wakü mit mehreren starken Pumpen. 

Mindestens 100 ml Luft muss im AGB sein. Bei großen Kreisläufen vermutlich mehr. 

Ich hab 3 DDC und 13/10 Schläuche. Für mich ist das Teil nix. Bin aber gespannt wie gut es ankommt bei den Leuten und wie zuverlässig es ist.


----------



## Dudelll (14. Juni 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ist eine Membran die kein Wasser durch lässt. Aber auch keine Luft wenn sie nass ist.
> 
> Man braucht stabile, dicke Schläuche.
> 
> ...


Soweit ich das im Text verstanden hab sollte es kein Problem sein wenn die Membran nass ist, sollte nur nicht direkt im Wasser sitzen logischerweise (steht ja unter dem Punkt zum Transport dabei das auch über Kopf Transport kein Problem darstellt).

Die 100ml sind ja auch nur eine Empfehlung, aber vermutlich funktioniert's im Falle eines Lecks tatsächlich schlechter wenn man zu wenig Luftvolumen hat und macht dann evtl keinen Sinn mehr es zu benutzen, aber Mal abwarten was Tests zeigen.

Für alle die gerne hohen Druck fahren und dünne Schläuche scheints aber tatsächlich nix zu sein.

Mal schauen, wenn die Tests gut ausfallen dann werde ich es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, finde den Preis Recht fair falls es wirklich leistet was es verspricht.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Soweit ich das im Text verstanden hab sollte es kein Problem sein wenn die Membran nass ist, sollte nur nicht direkt im Wasser sitzen


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Könnte auch zu Schaum-Bildung kommen wenn er Frischluft zieht. 


Dudelll schrieb:


> Die 100ml sind ja auch nur eine Empfehlung, aber vermutlich funktioniert's im Falle eines Lecks tatsächlich schlechter wenn man zu wenig Luftvolumen hat und macht dann evtl keinen Sinn mehr es zu benutzen, aber Mal abwarten was Tests zeigen.


Kommt wohl auf die Größe des Kreislaufs an. Schließlich verdrängt die Luft das Wasser. Somit muss Platz im AGB sein. 

Gibt schon tests. Jemand hat nur einen Schlauch angeschlossen und dann mit einer Waffe drauf geballert


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Jemand hat nur einen Schlauch angeschlossen und dann mit einer Waffe drauf geballert


Link?


----------



## Dudelll (14. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Link?


Glaub auf Igorslab war das mit der Knarre^^


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Glaub auf Igorslab war das mit der Knarre^^


Jooo


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juni 2021)

Aquacomputer Leakshield: "Wasserkühlung 2.0" im Test
					

Aquacomputers neuester Streich verspricht eine Kühlungs Revolution, dabei beeinflusst er die Wärmeabfuhr nicht einmal – wohl aber die Handhabung.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				







McZonk schrieb:


> Die Cuplex Pro Blende dürfte nicht häufiger gefragt sein, ist aber auf Lager
> 
> Ja, ich weiß (und habe die Tage erst reingeschmökert). Aber das ist ja nicht auf dem aktuellen AM4 und im Vergleich mit dem Kryos Next.  Außerdem haben solche Oldies einfach das Recht auch mal wieder im Rampenlicht zu erscheinen.



Das läuft nach dem Motte: "Wenn jemand bestellt, fertigen wir gleich 10 Stück". Bis 9 weitere bestellt haben, ist es dann "auf Lager" und für den 11ten auch wieder. 




Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hab aber keinen Dremel. Zudem wäre es sicherer befestigt, wenn es eine Slotblende mit Steckkontakten gäbe.



Die Lüftersteckkontakte sind nicht für die Belastungen ausgelegt, die bei einem externen Kabel auftreten können. Ich würde einfach das Slotblech weglassen und die Kabel durch die Öffnung legen. Alternativ gibt es genug Slotbleche mit einfachen Durchführungslöchern – da kann man nicht nur Schläuche durchziehen.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei einem Test des Cuplex und Cuplex Pro auf AM4 habe ich noch einen Wunsch. Ich habe den AM4 Deckel des Cuplex auf die Bodenplatte des Cuplex Pro gelegt. Das passt (milchiger Eindruck wegen Schutzfolie auf dem Acryldeckel).
> 
> Kannst du diese Kombination zusätzlich testen? Klar ist, dass die Kühlleistung geringer ausfallen wird. Sieht imo aber besser aus, da dann beim Cuplex Pro der Blick auf die Struktur nicht durch den mittigen Anschluss verdeckt wird.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mit einem deutlichen Leistungsverlust rechnen. Beide Anschlüsse münden in den Auslassring des Kühkers; das Wasser hat keinerlei Grund durch die Struktur zu fließen.


----------



## Dudelll (16. Juni 2021)

Zu den 13/10er Schläuchen habt ihr geschrieben das es mit weniger Unterdruck auch funktioniert, kann man den gewünschten Druck einfach einstellen in der Software @PCGH_Torsten ?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juni 2021)

Ich hab erst Vor kurzen 3 Meter 13/10 Schlauch verlegt. Der knickt ja schon ganz ohne Unterdruck. 
Da wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem Leakshield 
@Torsten
Ich hab schon eine PCI-slotblende mit Löcher, aber die gefällt mir optisch nicht. 
Werde die originalen vom Gehäuse verwenden. Stecker runter, Kabel durch den Schlitz und Stecker wieder drauf. Geht auch.


----------



## DOcean (16. Juni 2021)

man könnte auch eine der div. Slotblenden umbauen...

Ich würde wahrscheinlich eine mit DSUB9 nehmen.... https://www.delock.com/produkte/G_479_Slotbleche.html


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juni 2021)

Das Ding sollte aber eigentlich auch schwarz sein.


----------



## DOcean (16. Juni 2021)

gibt ja Lack


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. Juni 2021)

Das stimmt natürlich. Aber ich bleibe vermutlich bei meiner neuen Idee. Dann ist das Kabel auch stabiler und die Slotblende sieht besser aus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juni 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Zu den 13/10er Schläuchen habt ihr geschrieben das es mit weniger Unterdruck auch funktioniert, kann man den gewünschten Druck einfach einstellen in der Software @PCGH_Torsten ?



Klar. Ist frei von meiner Erinnerung nach 130 bis 470 mbar einstellbar. Ersteres sollte eigentlich auch für 13/10 noch machbar sein. Weitere Fragen zum Leakshield passen aber wohl besser in den Thread zum Test.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Juni 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich würde mit einem deutlichen Leistungsverlust rechnen. Beide Anschlüsse münden in den Auslassring des Kühkers; das Wasser hat keinerlei Grund durch die Struktur zu fließen.


Der Rückstand des Cuplex 1.3 zum Cuplex Pro 1.1 ist in der 07/16 doch ohnehin schon sehr gering. Selbst wenn, wie du sagst,  das Kühlmittel nicht durch die Struktur fließen sollte, müsste doch allein die deutlich geringere Restbodenstärke von 0,8mm gegenüber den 5mm einen positive Effekt haben. Der Cuplex besitzt doch auch nur eine Kanal für das Kühlmittel. Allerdings bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das Wasser beim Cuplex Pro mit dem Deckel des Cuplex zwar den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes im Randbereich nehmen wird, aber trotzdem auch in der Pinstruktur eine Strömung vorliegen müsste, wenn auch deutlich geringere.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juni 2021)

Weiß jemand warum es zw. einem Highflow next und eine alten High flow einen DF unterschied im unteren Bereich von ~ 15 l/H Stunde gibt ? Kaliber Wert ist in der Aquasuite beim High flow korrekt hinterlegt (den Durchflussmesser kann man hier direkt auswählen)Natürlich wird der unterschied mit steigender Drehzahl (DF) der Pumpen größer aber,das ist auch normal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (17. Juni 2021)

Sind den beide Richtig eingebaut also an einer möglichst geraden Stelle im Loop? Vlt. mach auch die Positionierung im Loop einen Unterschied ?


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juni 2021)

Der eine(Next) ist direkt über den AGB verbaut stehend und der highflow liegt untem am boden, nach dem 360er. Macht die Position im Loop so einen massiven Unterschied ?


----------



## Tekkla (17. Juni 2021)

Die Einbauweise macht da schon was aus. Wenn ich nach dem Highflow unmittelbar einen Winkel (oder Radiator) anschließe, dann sinkt der gemessene Durchfluss deutlich. Aber auch ich habe einen Unterschied bei der Messung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juni 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der Rückstand des Cuplex 1.3 zum Cuplex Pro 1.1 ist in der 07/16 doch ohnehin schon sehr gering. Selbst wenn, wie du sagst,  das Kühlmittel nicht durch die Struktur fließen sollte, müsste doch allein die deutlich geringere Restbodenstärke von 0,8mm gegenüber den 5mm einen positive Effekt haben. Der Cuplex besitzt doch auch nur eine Kanal für das Kühlmittel. Allerdings bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das Wasser beim Cuplex Pro mit dem Deckel des Cuplex zwar den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes im Randbereich nehmen wird, aber trotzdem auch in der Pinstruktur eine Strömung vorliegen müsste, wenn auch deutlich geringere.



Der normale Cuplex hat einen wesentlich längeren und engeren Kanal und die geringere Restbodenstärke wird eventuell sogar zum Nachteil, wenn die Wärme erst einmal im Kühler verteilt werden muss, weil das Wasser außen rum fließt. Vermutlich ist der Boden aber ohnehin nur unter den Schlitzen so dünn.




razzor1984 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum es zw. einem Highflow next und eine alten High flow einen DF unterschied im unteren Bereich von ~ 15 l/H Stunde gibt ? Kaliber Wert ist in der Aquasuite beim High flow korrekt hinterlegt (den Durchflussmesser kann man hier direkt auswählen)Natürlich wird der unterschied mit steigender Drehzahl (DF) der Pumpen größer aber,das ist auch normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss irgendwas mit der Momentananzeige des Next nicht hinhauen. Aktuell 59,6 l/h, aber maximal 46 l/h? Does not sound right. Im längerfristigen Durchschnitt liefern sie, soweit bei der Rundung beurteibar, das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Juni 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da muss irgendwas mit der Momentananzeige des Next nicht hinhauen. Aktuell 59,6 l/h, aber maximal 46 l/h? Does not sound right. Im längerfristigen Durchschnitt liefern sie, soweit bei der Rundung beurteibar, das gleiche Ergebnis.


Danke ,dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.Die Datenquelle beim Diagramm war noch dem Highflow zugeordnet. Alles gefixed nun


----------



## Anticrist (21. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum die Anzeigen so unterschiedlich sind? Bild 1HWinfo, Bild2 das Display vom Mainboard. Welcher Wert ist der Verlässlichere?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2021)

Grüß euch. 

Ich hab jetzt nach so ca. einem halben Jahr meinen Rechner wieder in Betrieb und musste feststellen, dass mein "neues" Hubby7 wohl nicht seine Arbeit verrichten möchte. 
Vorher hatte ich eines im Einsatz, welches nach etwas über einem Jahr aber die Beine gestreckt hat. Windows hat das Ding einfach nimmer erkannt, bis zu dem Punkt war alles i.O.
Daraufhin hab ich mit dem Umzug in ein neues Gehäuse begonnen und kurzerhand ein zweites Hubby7 gekauft welches aber erst jetzt ausprobiert wurde. 

Unabhängig davon wo, wieviele und welche Geräte ich an den Hub stecke, weder Win10 noch die Aquasuite erkennen/finden die Geräte. Angeschlossen werden sollen mein AE6LT, das Farbwerk und zwei Aquastream Ultimate. Mein Board hat leider nur einen internen USB2.0 Header, wenn ich das AE, bzw. die anderen Geräte direkt anschließe funktioniert auch alles. Ein bisschen Google-Fu hat ergeben, dass da wohl bei X370 Systemen seitens AMD/Asus was im Argen liegt, ein bisschen irritiert bin ich aber dennoch, einfach weil es ja schon einmal funktioniert hat. Ich hab schon das aktuellste BIOS geflasht, sämtliche Win10 Updates nachgeholt und den letzten ASMedia Treiber drüber gebügelt, dazu noch etliche Kabel durchprobiert und das Hubby auch an 2.0/3.0 Ports im IO angesteckt. Zudem noch standalone-USB Betrieb und SATA-Power getestet - Hat alles nicht gewollt. 

Naja, ich hab mir jetzt das AE und FW direkt an den internen Header angeschlossen und die beiden ASU mit je einem USB-Kabel an einen Port im IO gehängt. Allerdings ist das halt keine besonders elegante und praktische Lösung. 

Gibt's irgendwelche Alternativen bzw. andere Ansätze mit welchen ich das ganze Zeug am internen USB-Port anschließen kann? Mich juckt das grad ein bisschen, einfach weil ich mir für das verflixte Ding extra eine Aufnahme gebastelt hab. (^^)


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (23. Juni 2021)

In manchen Kühlern und AGB´s gibt es 5mm Bohrungen für LED´s.  Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, wie man die Dinger am Besten befestigt? Sollte noch demontierbar sein und den Kühler nicht versauen.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> In manchen Kühlern und AGB´s gibt es 5mm Bohrungen für LED´s.  Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, wie man die Dinger am Besten befestigt? Sollte noch demontierbar sein und den Kühler nicht versauen.


Wenn das Loch genau 5mm Durchmesser hat, dann kann man eine LED so reinquetschen. Die Dinger haben ein ziemlich großes Toleranzfeld, dementsprechend kann es sein, dass welche gut drinnen halten, andere aber eher locker sitzen.

Ansonsten vielleicht mit einem kleinen Tupfer Dicht-Silikon fixieren. Es gibt transparente Varianten welche nach dem Abbinden sehr flexibel bleiben. Sofern man nur wenig aufträgt, kann man die LED danach einfach wieder rausziehen und bekommt die Reste auch wieder gut raus. Beim Silikon muss man halt aufpassen, dass es sich mit Acryl verträgt.


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2021)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hat alles nicht gewollt.


Wird denn der Hubby selbst erkannt?
-> https://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbtreeview.html

In der Ansicht sollte sich was ändern sobald der Hubby gesteckt wird

EDIT:
Power Jumper richtig gesteckt?

Gibts auch von anderen sonst: https://www.amazon.de/ac-iusbh-m1-intern-Anschlüsse-externe-Anschlüsse-Schwarz/dp/B01IFGFTJ2


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (23. Juni 2021)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn das Loch genau 5mm Durchmesser hat, dann kann man eine LED so reinquetschen. Die Dinger haben ein ziemlich großes Toleranzfeld, dementsprechend kann es sein, dass welche gut drinnen halten, andere aber eher locker sitzen.
> 
> Ansonsten vielleicht mit einem kleinen Tupfer Dicht-Silikon fixieren. Es gibt transparente Varianten welche nach dem Abbinden sehr flexibel bleiben. Sofern man nur wenig aufträgt, kann man die LED danach einfach wieder rausziehen und bekommt die Reste auch wieder gut raus. Beim Silikon muss man halt aufpassen, dass es sich mit Acryl verträgt.



Ist eher locker. 

Du meinst sowas?  Link


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Wird denn der Hubby selbst erkannt?
> -> https://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbtreeview.html
> 
> In der Ansicht sollte sich was ändern sobald der Hubby gesteckt wird
> ...



Hm, ich hab's mir grad angeguckt und da tut sich nichts. Werden Hubs normalerweise auch angezeigt, oder nur angeschlossene Endgeräte? Ich hab den jetzt mal "leer" und mit dem AE angehängt, beide Male ändert sich in der Liste nichts. 

Ja, der Jumper sitzt korrekt, momentan auf SATA weil ich den Hub auch mit dem NT versorge. 

Ah, danke für den Link. 



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ist eher locker.
> 
> Du meinst sowas?  Link



Ja genau. 
Eventuell das Zeug vorher testen, ob es wirklich macht was die Beschreibung verspricht.


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2021)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Werden Hubs normalerweise auch angezeigt,


ja

7 Port Hubs werden meist als 2 4 Port Geräte angezeigt....


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juni 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 7 Port Hubs werden meist als 2 4 Port Geräte angezeigt....



Ich hab das Teil jetzt nochmal mit einem USB Kabel im IO angesteckt (Jumper auf USB-Standalone) und das funktioniert auch nicht. Beim alten/defekten Hub bekomme ich zumindest eine Windows-Fehlermeldung weil das Gerät nicht erkannt wird. 

Also scheint dieser Hub wohl auch im Eimer zu sein. Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet, immerhin kommt der quasi frisch aus der Packung. Dann schreib ich mal dem AC Support, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## McZonk (10. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Status sind so mittel aussagekräftig bei AC. Meine Lüfterschienen habe ich auch trotz nicht Verfügbarkeit bekommen.


Also, der erste Monat Wartezeit auf die AM4-Halterungen ist schon mal vergangen. Am Status “in Bearbeitung“ hat sich aber leider noch nix gezuckt.


----------



## shark75 (11. Juli 2021)

Ich baue gerade einen zusätzlichen Radiator oben in meinem offenen 350p Case ein - es soll dann so aussehen (Quelle YouTube):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre es nicht sogar sinnvoll, die Lüfter oben am Radiator zu montieren, dass diese nach unten drücken (push)? Oder wäre das nicht so sinnvoll, da auch warme Luft von rechts kommt (da ist auch noch ein Radiator montiert - reinblasend)? Dann würde ich die warme Luft oben durch den Radiator absaugen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Euch!


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2021)

Wenn der gesamte Aufbau ziemlich offen bleibt, da ich annehme, das da nur noch eine Glasplatte davor kommt, wäre es egal. Weil ja ausreichend Luft dran kommt. In einem geschlossenem Gehäuse wirkt sich halt Raumtemperatur besser aus als vorgewärmte Luft aus dem Innenraum.


----------



## shark75 (11. Juli 2021)

Alles klar - Danke!

Habt Ihr eigentlich einen Filter im Loop oder macht es keinen sinn, z.B. da der Durchfluß gebremst wird?

Beispiel:
XSPC


----------



## TheOpenfield (11. Juli 2021)

Hab einen Filter - nennt sich CPU-Block und wird alles halbe Jahrzehnt mal geöffnet und gereinigt (beim Platformwechsel). Bisher Blitzblank geblieben.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2021)

Ich verwende seit 4 Jahren solch ein Filter von ALC und ich habe trotz Filter immer mindesten 65 l/h. Mein Loop ist auch mit zwei interne + 1x externer Radiator nicht klein. An Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich an die 2,5 Liter drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko199111 (11. Juli 2021)

Mich würde mal Interessieren : Angenommen man hat einen 420 x 55mm Radiator und einen 360x55mm Radiator welche Kühleistung kann man damit erreichen wenn einem Lautstärke am Poppes vorbeigeht nur mal aus reiner neugier


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (11. Juli 2021)

Der Filter von Alc bremst laut Hersteller auch kaum den Durchfluss - solange er nicht zu verschmutzt ist.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2021)

Das Blöde bei diesen Filtern ohne Absperrung liegt mMn in seiner Reinigung. Entweder man spannt ihn zwischen zwei Schnelltrennerpaare oder aber es wird reichlich kompliziert bei der Reinigung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (11. Juli 2021)

Ich hab ihn beim externen Mora. Eine Seite ist eine Schnelltrennkupplung, die andere wird abgeklemmt und ein Stopfen kommt drauf.


----------



## Tekkla (11. Juli 2021)

Ich überlege,  jetzt wo ich zwei Pumpen habe, die genügend Druck erzeugen, den Filter von Aquacomputer in mein externes Mo-Ra Array zu integrieren.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn beim externen Mora. Eine Seite ist eine Schnelltrennkupplung, die andere wird abgeklemmt und ein Stopfen kommt drauf.


Habe deshalb auch daran, denn wenn der Loop getrennt wird, läuft auch solange ich den Schlauch hochhalte auch nichts aus.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich überlege,  jetzt wo ich zwei Pumpen habe, die genügend Druck erzeugen, den Filter von Aquacomputer in mein externes Mo-Ra Array zu integrieren.


Wenn es nicht unbedingt aus optischen Beweggründen heraus ist, dann würde ich den AC Filter vermeiden.
Ich hab den drinnen weil er mir gut gefällt, allerdings sind die Anschlüsse von dem Teil so knapp beinander, dass man 13mm Fittinge gerade so noch nebeneinander einschrauben kann ohne Adapter verwenden zu müssen. Je nach Bauart und wie massiv die Fittinge sind gehen manche 13mm Fittinge auch nicht direkt rein. Für meine 16mm Fittinge muss ich bei einem Port eine 15mm Verlängerung verwenden und die Anschlüsse so übereinander "stapeln".

Zudem ist es irgendwie unheimlich schwierig die Luft aus dem Filter zu bekommen. Bei mir sind immer noch ein paar Bläschen drinnen welche manchmal ein Gluckern verursachen. Und das Ding bremst schon auch ordentlich, wobei du mit zwei Pumpen natürlich kein Problem haben solltest. 

Praktisch ist halt, dass man den Filter mit seinen beiden Kugelhähnen absperren kann. Wenn man das Ding an Schlauch hat, dann kriegt man den so echt flink wieder sauber. Meines Erachtens wär es halt schon an der Zeit für eine Revision um das Ding näher an den Zahn der Zeit zu bekommen. Was mich auch ein bisschen ärgert ist, dass der Blindstopfen an der Rückseite kein G1/4" Gewinde hat. Somit bekommt man da auch weder handelsübliche Ventile noch Temperatursensoren rein...


----------



## Tekkla (12. Juli 2021)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt aus optischen Beweggründen heraus ist, dann würde ich den AC Filter vermeiden.


Der liegt hier noch herum. Gekauft hatte ich den ganz zu Anfang meine Wakükarriere, weil hier wer meinte, dass ein Filter gut wäre. Gegen mein eigentliches Problem, Auslösen von Weichmachern aus klaren Schläuchen wegen zu hoher Kühlmittelntemperatur, der dann im CPU eine Schmodderkuschelparty feiert, hat es natürlich nicht geholfen. Deshalb flog der wieder raus, auch weil das Teil a) viel zu schwer (Anschlüsse, Bauform) in den Loop integrierbar war/ist und b)  der Durchfluss massive gehemmt wurde.


----------



## DOcean (12. Juli 2021)

Einfach so einen https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Filterkombination-Resideo-MiniPlus-FK06-1-2AA/5964429/artikel.html nehmen 

Der lässt sich unter Druck stehend spülen und genug Durchfluss sollte der auch haben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juli 2021)

Niko199111 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessieren : Angenommen man hat einen 420 x 55mm Radiator und einen 360x55mm Radiator welche Kühleistung kann man damit erreichen wenn einem Lautstärke am Poppes vorbeigeht nur mal aus reiner neugier



3-4 kW sind ein guter Orientierungspunkt, aber es hängt natürlich stark von der anvisierten Temperatur ab.


----------



## Dudelll (12. Juli 2021)

Für Filter kann man auch einfach nen Stück Filter aus der Aquarien Abteilung zurechtschneiden und irgendwo reinquetschen. Ist zumindest die kostengünstigste Variante ^^
Strumpfhose zwischen zwei Anschlüsse klemmen wäre auch eine Option wenns egal ist wie es aussieht :p


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (12. Juli 2021)

Ihr gebt über 1000 Euro für ne Graka und 200 für einen Kühler aus und dann sind euch 15 Euro für einen Filter zu viel Geld?


----------



## Tekkla (12. Juli 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Einfach so einen https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Filterkombination-Resideo-MiniPlus-FK06-1-2AA/5964429/artikel.html nehmen


Die Idee finde ich sexy. Mit etwas Glück werde ich im Laufe der nächsten 12 Monate ein großes Haus beziehen, in dem ich dann die Kühlung unter mein Büro in den Keller verfrachte. Da ist es dann egal, wie es aussieht. Und da ich dort eh komplett Rohre für Heizung ziehen muss, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die Wakü auch ins OG zu ziehen. zumindest einen Kreislauf. Hier war mal wer, der hatte im Keller dann eine Umwälzpumpe einer Heizung und ein  Riesenreservoir im Keller. Das finde ich auch voll fancy!


----------



## blautemple (14. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mal wieder neues Spielzeug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (17. Juli 2021)

Lasset die ((Zeitreise))-(Wasser-)Spiele beginnen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Juli 2021)

Falls wer 'nen Ultitube 150 samt D5 sucht. Für 99 € echt günstig. Aber leider nur eine.









						Aqua Computer ULTITUBE D5 150 Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 PWM Pumpe - Ausgleichsbehälter
					

WaKü AGBs von Aqua Computer | Aqua Computer ULTITUBE D5 150 Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 PWM Pumpe :: Verfügbar :: über 20 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Tekkla (18. Juli 2021)

Und weg sie ist

Edit: Anscheinend doch nicht. Oder aber eine neue ist da. Aber nur direct über Mindstar.









						Sonderangebote im MindStar
					

Auf MindStar findest Du kurzzeitig sehr stark reduzierte Artikel aus allen Produktkategorien. Der richtige Platz um Schnäppchen zu machen! Erfahre hier mehr




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## D0pefish (18. Juli 2021)

Bilder (:
neue CPU, RAM und Mobo mussten her...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine fire-and-forget Silent-Wakü, die ich selbstironisch gern "Black Coffee Maker" nenne,  läuft nun seit 2009 mit der mittlerweile 4. CPU und 3. GPU auf der richtigen Seite der Macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (18. Juli 2021)

Habe gerade meinen AGB randvoll gemacht und mir gedacht, dass es egal ist. Die Schläuche reduzieren den Druck der sich aufbaut, wenn sich das Wasser um 20 grad erhitzt. 

Aber wie wäre das eigentlich bei Acryl Rohre? Hier muss der AGB schon ein wenig mit Luft gefüllt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Falls wer 'nen Ultitube 150 samt D5 sucht. Für 99 € echt günstig. Aber leider nur eine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht. Den Preis hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten jemandem gebraucht für die Kombi angeboten und er wollte mich wegen Verstoß gegen die Marktplatz-Regeln ("kein Preisdumping") dran bekommen


----------



## TheAbyss (19. Juli 2021)

Moin! Nach langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich zurück. System ist fertig! Bilder im eigenen Thread mach ich diese Woche. Sind jetzt doch wieder (satinierte) Acryl-HT geworden,  Tatsächlich ist damit mein Basteldrang erstmal wieder vom Tisch. Ne UItitube hätte ich gern verbaut, aber die HK Tube ist halt auch immernoch ein tolles Stück Hardware.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Lasset die ((Zeitreise))-(Wasser-)Spiele beginnen!



Wie lange hast du jetzt insgesamt drauf gewartet (bei verfügbarem Lieferstatus)?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre das eigentlich bei Acryl Rohre? Hier muss der AGB schon ein wenig mit Luft gefüllt werden.


Bei mir reicht es aus, das etwa 10-15mm oben unter dem Deckel noch frei bleiben. Wenn ich meine Lüfter ausstelle und das Wasser bis auf 47°C hochgehen lasse, dann sind nur noch 5mm frei. Meine Wassertemperatur kommt aber normalerweise nur bis 30°C und das Wasser wird sicherlich auch noch etwas ansteigen, aber sichtbar ist mit dieser Temperatur noch nichts.

Am Einfüllstutzen habe ich bei mir ein Druckventil dran und dort würde es mir das Wasser rausdrücken, wäre der AGB komplett befüllt.


----------



## McZonk (19. Juli 2021)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du jetzt insgesamt drauf gewartet (bei verfügbarem Lieferstatus)?


Waren ziemlich genau 4 Wochen (bei „bis zu 60 Tagen Lieferzeit“) .


----------



## Belzebub13 (19. Juli 2021)

Jemand Erfahrung mit satinierten PMMA Tubes, sieht man da beim Biegen Fehlstellen ?
Von welchem Hersteller würdet ihr die kaufen, habe die Wahl zwischen Bykski und Corsair  Hydro X (nur die zwei scheinen 10/14mm Tubes zu haben ?3

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo AGB´s aus Kupfer mit Glas/Acryl zu kaufen ? Mein Phobya ist mittlerweile 15 Jahre als und hat leider nur einen Schraubverschluss für Deckel und Boden. Ich befürchte das der Leakshield (der bald kommt) da Luft reinziehen könnte, da keine Dichtung. Wahrscheinlich muss man sich sowas irgendwo anfertigen lassen ?


----------



## Dudelll (19. Juli 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit satinierten PMMA Tubes, sieht man da beim Biegen Fehlstellen ?
> Von welchem Hersteller würdet ihr die kaufen, habe die Wahl zwischen Bykski und Corsair  Hydro X (nur die zwei scheinen 10/14mm Tubes zu haben ?3
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo AGB´s aus Kupfer mit Glas/Acryl zu kaufen ? Mein Phobya ist mittlerweile 15 Jahre als und hat leider nur einen Schraubverschluss für Deckel und Boden. Ich befürchte das der Leakshield (der bald kommt) da Luft reinziehen könnte, da keine Dichtung. Wahrscheinlich muss man sich sowas irgendwo anfertigen lassen ?


Wenn du dich bissl mit CAD Programmen auskennst findet man im Netz evtl Hersteller wo man direkt entsprechende Zeichnungen hochladen und fertigen lassen kann.

Zumindest für 3d Druck gibt's das zuhauf und wir haben da auf der Arbeit ganz gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. Juli 2021)

Zum Thema Tubes schau dir doch mal die Alphacool Eistubes an. Ich hatte die eine Zeitlang in meinem system und fand die eigentlich relativ schick.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Wenn du dich bissl mit CAD Programmen auskennst findet man im Netz evtl Hersteller wo man direkt entsprechende Zeichnungen hochladen und fertigen lassen kann.
> 
> Zumindest für 3d Druck gibt's das zuhauf und wir haben da auf der Arbeit ganz gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


Ja habe gehofft es gibt vielleicht doch noch Kupfer AGB´s. Zeichnen kann ich, muss ich mir nur mal überlegen wie ich das am besten aufbaue. Wenn man sich die Heatkiller Tube anschaut, werden ja Deckel und Unterteil (mithilfe der Seitenstreben) gegeneinander verschraubt um die Glasröhre ordentlich einzuspannen. Soweit ich das auf den Bildern sehe, hatte leider noch nie ne HK Tube da.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tubes schau dir doch mal die Alphacool Eistubes an. Ich hatte die eine Zeitlang in meinem system und fand die eigentlich relativ schick.


Die Eistubes gibt es aber leider nicht in 10/14, habe halt die Fittings schon da und würde daher diese nun ungern wieder wechseln. Aber wenn du diese schon verbaut hast, wie ist es denn da beim Biegen. Kann man trotz Satinierung Fehlstellen durch Bläschenbildung oder Anrisse erkennen ? Oder sind deine Biegeskills schon so gut das dies generell nicht vorkommt.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. Juli 2021)

Meine Biegeskills sind ok, Bläschien wenn klein fallen deutlich weniger auf als bei normalen. Anrisse habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft.
Vorteil ist auf jeden fall das Kratzer von Fittings oder anderen dingen weniger auffallen als Normal .


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Juli 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Ja habe gehofft es gibt vielleicht doch noch Kupfer AGB´s. Zeichnen kann ich, muss ich mir nur mal überlegen wie ich das am besten aufbaue. Wenn man sich die Heatkiller Tube anschaut, werden ja Deckel und Unterteil (mithilfe der Seitenstreben) gegeneinander verschraubt um die Glasröhre ordentlich einzuspannen. Soweit ich das auf den Bildern sehe, hatte leider noch nie ne HK Tube da.
> 
> 
> Die Eistubes gibt es aber leider nicht in 10/14, habe halt die Fittings schon da und würde daher diese nun ungern wieder wechseln. Aber wenn du diese schon verbaut hast, wie ist es denn da beim Biegen. Kann man trotz Satinierung Fehlstellen durch Bläschenbildung oder Anrisse erkennen ? Oder sind deine Biegeskills schon so gut das dies generell nicht vorkommt.


Richtig, die HK Tube ist oben und unten mit M4 Feingewinde Schrauben gegeneinander in den Seitenstreben verschraubt und üben so gleichmäßig Druck auf die jeweilige Dichtung aus (jeweils 4 Schrauben). Beim D5 Port sind dann noch einmal kürzere M4s innen liegend, die die D5 halten. Ich selber habe jetzt wieder ALC Eistubes im neuen Build verwendet.  Acryl muss halt immer großflächiger, stärker und damit langsamer erwärmt werden. Es geht nichts über Geduld. Ich biege nur mit Baumwollhandschuhen, ich finde, bei den Satinierten sieht man sogar mehr Kratzer, wenn man beim Kontern der Fittings nicht aufpasst, und da es die nur in 16er Größe gibt, hat man bei engen Biegeradien wirklich zu kämpfen. Du kannst aber auch 14er Acryl selber satinieren. Heute abend mache ich Bilder und lade sie in meinen Projekt-Thread hoch. Detailfragen dann gern dort.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. Juli 2021)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Richtig, die HK Tube ist oben und unten mit M4 Feingewinde Schrauben gegeneinander in den Seitenstreben verschraubt und üben so gleichmäßig Druck auf die jeweilige Dichtung aus (jeweils 4 Schrauben). Beim D5 Port sind dann noch einmal kürzere M4s innen liegend, die die D5 halten. Ich selber habe jetzt wieder ALC Eistubes im neuen Build verwendet. Acryl muss halt immer großflächiger, stärker und damit langsamer erwärmt werden. Es geht nichts über Geduld. Ich biege nur mit Baumwollhandschuhen, ich finde, bei den Satinierten sieht man sogar mehr Kratzer, wenn man beim Kontern der Fittings nicht aufpasst, und da es die nur in 16er Größe gibt, hat man bei engen Biegeradien wirklich zu kämpfen. Du kannst aber auch 14er Acryl selber satinieren. Heute abend mache ich Bilder und lade sie in meinen Projekt-Thread hoch. Detailfragen dann gern dort.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja habe in der Montageanleitung auch was gefunden, nur diese Nuttiefe wäre interessant. Schätze mal so 2-3 mm, die O-Ringe hier haben ja 4/5 mm. Wäre halt cool so könnte ich die Streben und das Glas direkt vom Heatkiller nutzen, aber werde mir wohl was eigenes überlegen nicht das die mich noch wegen kopieren anklagen. 

Bykski und Corsair haben wie gesagt auch 14er satinierte Rohre, nur ka wie gut die Qualität der beiden Hersteller ist. Spontan würde ich denken Corsair ist da qualitativ besser ? Habe auch bereits probiert selbst zu satinieren, nach einem Video ausm Netz allerdings mit solchen Schleifschwämmen. Ging bei einem geraden Stück schon aber war auch gut Arbeit und sieht trotzdem nicht so gut aus wie die vom Hersteller denke ich. Mein Aufbau ist noch nicht fertig also nicht wundern wegen diesen komischen Halterungen.   Werde mir aber aufjedenfall mal in deinem Projekt-Thread das anschauen, bin schon gespannt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Juli 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo AGB´s aus Kupfer mit Glas/Acryl zu kaufen ? Mein Phobya ist mittlerweile 15 Jahre als und hat leider nur einen Schraubverschluss für Deckel und Boden. Ich befürchte das der Leakshield (der bald kommt) da Luft reinziehen könnte, da keine Dichtung. Wahrscheinlich muss man sich sowas irgendwo anfertigen lassen ?


Wenn du da einfach nen passenden O-Ring einspannst? Also abschrauben, O-ring auflegen und wieder zuschrauben?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juli 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du diese schon verbaut hast, wie ist es denn da beim Biegen. Kann man trotz Satinierung Fehlstellen durch Bläschenbildung oder Anrisse erkennen ? Oder sind deine Biegeskills schon so gut das dies generell nicht vorkommt.


Wenn bei mir Röhren Blasen bilden oder Risse, werden sie neu erstellt. Denn dann wurde die Röhre fehlerhaft erstellt. Solche Röhren mit Schadstellen würde ich auch nicht einbauen. Satinierte PMMA Tubes sollten daher aus optische Gründe verbaut werden und nicht um fehlerhafte Herstellung einer Röhre zu kaschieren.

Acrylglas Röhren bilden auch nicht so schnell wie PETG Blasen und wenn irgendwelche Risse vorhanden sind, dann war die Röhre irgendwie fehlerhaft. Bisher hatte ich auch keine Röhren, die beim Biegen Risse bekommen haben. Meist sind es Kratzer und hier ist Acryl auch etwas weniger empfindlich. Kratzer habe ich mir auch eher von Überwurfmuttern reingemacht, wenn diese nicht gleich greift und ich versuche das Gewinde zu erreichen.

Habe früher Röhren von ALC verwendet und später dann diese Shop für mich entdeckt.





						Spuckschutz, Möbel, Grünke Acryl alles aus Acrylglas  | acrylic-store
					

Spuckschutz das Original von Grünke Acryl | Sicher und Schnell für jeden Anlass | Hygieneschutz für Feste und Feiern Made in Germnay | Große Auswahl an Hustenschutz und Niesschutz | Aufsteller, Displays und Vitrienen aus Acrylglas sowie Halbzeuge Platten, Profile, Rohre und Zuschnitte |...




					www.acrylic-store.de
				




Habe auch mal Röhren aus diesem Shop mit den Röhren von ALC verglichen und mir ist dabei optisch und auch von den Massen (Messschieber) nichts aufgefallen. Haben sich auch genauso gut erhitzen und biegen lassen. Mir ist aber nicht bekannt, ob sie auch satinierte Röhren haben. Aber Röhren können dort in Meterware bestellt werden und sind auch sehr schnell mit der Lieferung. Auch Acrylglasplatten was ich schon verbaut habe, habe ich dort auf Maß zugeschnitten bestellt.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir Röhren Blasen bilden oder Risse, werden sie neu erstellt. Denn dann wurde die Röhre fehlerhaft erstellt. Solche Röhren mit Schadstellen würde ich auch nicht einbauen. Satinierte PMMA Tubes sollten daher aus optische Gründe verbaut werden und nicht um fehlerhafte Herstellung einer Röhre zu kaschieren.


Ne da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, natürlich wechsel ich fehlerhafte Tubes auch aus. Meine Befürchtung war nur das ich Fehlstellen bei satinierten Tubes nicht mehr erkenne und dann diese guten Gewissens einbaue.

Den Shop habe ich mir angeschaut aber leider haben die keine 10/14 er Rohre, habe halt leider die Fittings nun schon dafür, wobei ich 14 er Rohre optisch auch sehr gut finde. Aber so ne Platte könnte ich evtl in der Tat über dem Netzteil noch einbauen, damit im Fall der Fälle die Flüssigkeit nicht so schnell dahinkommt.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn du da einfach nen passenden O-Ring einspannst? Also abschrauben, O-ring auflegen und wieder zuschrauben?


Hm theoretisch aber der könnte verrutschen und ist die Frage ob ich dann richtig zudrehen kann. Evtl so ein dünner, wäre ein Versuch Wert ja. Muss eh noch etwas warten bis der Leakshield kommt, werde das aber mal testen. Vielleicht zieht es ja garnicht soviel Luft, dann müsste ich nur das alte Kupfer mal wieder polieren.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juli 2021)

Schade, hatte jetzt aber nicht nachgeschaut.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (23. Juli 2021)

@Olstyle 

Golden flower silent. Wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Ist ein Passiv Netzteil mit großem Alukühlblock. 
Da dacht ich mir ich schraube einen Alphacool D-Ram Kühler drauf


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2021)

Irgendwo gab es sowas auch Mal als fertiges Produkt. Ich meine das war dann ein umgebautes Nightjar.


----------



## McZonk (24. Juli 2021)

Wenn 20 Jahre (Entwicklung) aufeinandertreffen... (@Shoggy : Danke für einen so geilen Lifecycle+-Support und passende Halterungen!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwo gab es sowas auch Mal als fertiges Produkt. Ich meine das war dann ein umgebautes Nightjar.


Wenn es mal kaputt geht, dann kaufe ich mir das  Seasonic Prime Fanless mit 700 Watt. Ein Netzteil mit Lüfter tue ich mir nicht mehr an.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. Juli 2021)

Macht es eigentlich Sinn, sich hin und wieder eine neue aquasuite Softwareversion zu kaufen? Meine Produkte sind bis 2017 lizenziert und ich frage mich, ob ich irgendwelche brauchbaren Vorteile mit einer neue Version hätte?


----------



## claster17 (24. Juli 2021)

Ich hab allein wegen des Dark Mode die Lizenz erneuert.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich Sinn, sich hin und wieder eine neue aquasuite Softwareversion zu kaufen? Meine Produkte sind bis 2017 lizenziert und ich frage mich, ob ich irgendwelche brauchbaren Vorteile mit einer neue Version hätte?


Mein Lizenzkauf hatte einen einzigen Grund: Auf dem Gigant-Aquaero war eine Firmware die eine Version voraussetzte für die gleichzeitig keine Lizenz vorlag  .
Ansonsten bekommst du die Lizenz ja eh dazu wenn du ein neues AT Produkt für die Suite kaufst.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich Sinn, sich hin und wieder eine neue aquasuite Softwareversion zu kaufen? Meine Produkte sind bis 2017 lizenziert und ich frage mich, ob ich irgendwelche brauchbaren Vorteile mit einer neue Version hätte?



Bugfixes und vllt der Playground mit seinen echt komplex gestaltbaren Sensoren.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich Sinn, sich hin und wieder eine neue aquasuite Softwareversion zu kaufen? Meine Produkte sind bis 2017 lizenziert und ich frage mich, ob ich irgendwelche brauchbaren Vorteile mit einer neue Version hätte?


neben den Bugfixes wie Tekkla es schon erwähnt hat, auch neue Firmware Versionen für die verschiedenen Geräte.
Wenn du es genau wissen willst, was pro Version X verändert wurde, hier das Changelog:https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasse...x/?s=4db58ea9a9269314abb29b4aa98f964cd3aff6ff


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. Juli 2021)

Die Firmware kann man ja auch ohne Lizenz updaten? Habe gestern bei zwei Poweradjust von 2016 eine neue Firmware aufgespielt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

Nö, hängt zusammen. AC scheint keine stabile API zu nutzen. Neue Firmware läuft garnicht mit alter Software, das war ja mein Problem.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. Juli 2021)

Bin etwas verwundert, dass bugfixes bei Firmware und aquasuite aufpreispflichtig ist.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

Hast du denn Bugs die dir auffallen?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. Juli 2021)

Eigentlich nicht. Daher kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Funktioniert alles wie es soll. 
Habe ein wenig die Neuerungen der letzten 4 Jahre überflogen und denke, dass ich auch nicht Zukunft mit der alten Version sehr glücklich sein werde. 
Und in ein paar Jahren kaufe ich mir vielleicht vom gesparten Geld ein neues Aquaero.   

Der von dir gekaufte Gigant war vermutlich gebraucht und der Vorbesitzer hat mit einer neuen gekauften Lizenz dann eine neue Firmware aufgespielt? Daher lief nix bei dir.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Der von dir gekaufte Gigant war vermutlich gebraucht und der Vorbesitzer hat mit einer neuen gekauften Lizenz dann eine neue Firmware aufgespielt? Daher lief nix bei dir.


Genau.
Der hatte wohl eine Lizenz von ner D5 Next oder so die ich nicht mit gekauft habe.
Neu wäre mir das Ding auch dezent zu teuer gewesen. Aber teuer genug dass die Lizenz es jetzt nicht rausgerissen hat war er dann doch noch  .


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Bin etwas verwundert, dass bugfixes bei Firmware und aquasuite aufpreispflichtig ist.


Warum? Perpetual Lizenzen sind ja in der Softwarebranche nichts Ungewöhnliches. Die bei AC sind sie ja sogar so nett und lassen dich die Software weiter nutzen. Nur Updates gibt es halt keine mehr. Und solange alles für dich läuft, wie du ja schreibst, ist doch alles dutti.


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

Finde auch das das Konzept von denen vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Die Lizenzen gehen ja Recht lang und der Preis ist mit nem 10er auch völlig in Ordnung.

Was nur etwas seltsam ist ist das die Lizenzverwaltung bei mir manchmal etwas spinnt und er nicht erkennt das mein Farbwerk noch eine gültige Lizenz hat wenn ich den über den Aquarro Steuer, deswegen hab ich mir jetzt letztens einfach eine neue gekauft damit ich das nicht immer umstöpseln muss für Updates.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Was nur etwas seltsam ist ist das die Lizenzverwaltung bei mir manchmal etwas spinnt und er nicht erkennt das mein Farbwerk noch eine gültige Lizenz hat wenn ich den über den Aquarro Steuer, deswegen hab ich mir jetzt letztens einfach eine neue gekauft damit ich das nicht immer umstöpseln muss für Updates.


Wenn das Gerät über den Aquabus angeschlossen ist, wird es wohl nicht darauf zugreifen können, daher hast du ja immer umstöpseln müssen. Bei mir ist die Pumpe und auch mein Quadro per USB angeschlossen und beides wird auch problemlos erkannt. Eine Upgrade-Berechtigung muss ich auch nur für eines dieser zwei Geräte jährlich dazukaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudelll (25. Juli 2021)

Ja das wird vermutlich das Problem gewesen sein.

Da wäre es super wenn man die Lizenz vom angeschlossenen Gerät irgendwie auf ein anderes Gerät übertragen könnte.

Bzw. evtl geht das sogar und ich hab's nur nicht gefunden.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Da wäre es super wenn man die Lizenz vom angeschlossenen Gerät irgendwie auf ein anderes Gerät übertragen könnte.


Übertragen geht nicht, wenn du das Gerät verkaufst, verkaufst du auch das Upgrade dazu und andere Geräte würden dann ohne Upgrade-Berechtigung zurückbleiben.

Übrigens schreibe ich mit Ansicht nichts von einem Kauf der Lizenz, da ich mit solch einem Kauf keine Lizenz kaufe, sondern nur die Berechtigung die Software aktualisieren zu dürfen. Die Lizenz selbst berechtigt mich die Software uneingeschränkt immer nutzen zu dürfen. In diesem Sinn ist es eine Berechtigung innerhalb eines Zeitraumes Lizenzupgrades durchführen zu dürfen.

Gibt es auch nicht nur bei der Aquasuite, sondern kenne ich von Forensoftware Lizenzen, die ich auch besitze. Da müsste ich ja jedes Mal eine neue Upgrade-Berechtigung jährlich dazu bezahlen, um immer auf dem aktuellen Stand sein zu dürfen. Sieht man sehr gut an Aquacomputer selbst, die nutzen noch die Forensoftware was ich mal 2009 selbst hatte und haben ihre Software (WBB3.x) seither nicht mehr aktualisiert. Wobei in diesem Fall (Aquacomputer) ein Software Upgrade nicht so einfach durchführbar wäre, da zu lange Zeit verstrichen ist und das Forum mit einem Import und einige Anpassungen neu aufgesetzt werden müsste.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2021)

Ich persönlich fände es toll, wenn man sich ein Produkt von denen kauft, dass man sich dann wahlweise ein Konto anlegen und dem dann die Lizenzen zuweisen könnte. Und dann gerne auch so, dass jedes weitere Gerät diese Lizenz um x% der normalen Updatelaufzeit verlängert. Ist für mich mit meinen doch recht vielen Geräten ziemlich ätzend, dass die Updatelaufzeit pro Gerät gilt aber sich dann doch an der längsten Laufzeit orientiert wird. Wer gleichzeitig mehr als ein Gerät kauft und in Betrieb nimmt, der zahlt dabei im Vergleich zu anderen Kunden drauf. In meinen Augen eigentlich unfair gegenüber den Leuten, die mehr Umsatz generieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich habe da keine Hoffnung, dass sich da was seitens AC ändern wird. Die wirken auf mich bei sowas ziemlich deutsch. Gut bis sehr gut in der Techik aber hinsichtlich Kundenorientiertheit ganz weit hinten im Bus.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wer gleichzeitig mehr als ein Gerät kauft und in Betrieb nimmt, der zahlt dabei im Vergleich zu anderen Kunden drauf.


Eben nicht, wenn keines deiner Gräte mehr eine Upgrade-Berechtigung hat, dann kaufst du nur für eines deiner Geräte ein Lizenzupgrade und deine Aquasuite ist für alle Geräte das nächste Jahr wieder Upgrade fähig. Alle deine Geräte können dann auch in diesem Zeitraum ihre Firmware (sofern verfügbar) mit aktualisieren.

Daher macht es kein Unterschied, ob jemand 1 Gerät oder 10 Geräte verbaut hat. Im Gegenteil, mit dem kauf eines neuen Gerätes wird sich dieser Zeitraum etwas für alle Geräte verlängern. Für mein Quadro sind damals ohne was bezahlen zu müssen, "_sofern ich mich richtig erinnere_", noch 3 Monate dazu  gekommen. Hängt in diesem Fall aber auch vom gekauftem Gerät mit ab.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2021)

Ich zahle für jedes der Produkte die Laufzeit der AS mit. Kaufe ich  ein Produkt, dann zahle ich dies EINMAL. Kaufe ich mehrere Produkte gleichzeitig, wie z.B. eine D5 Next, einen HighFlow Next und ein OCTO, dann bezahle ich DREIMAL die Aquasuite mit und habe nur eine Laufzeit vom Produkt mit der längsten Laufzeit. Was ich nachträglich kaufe und damit als Lizenz mit späterem Ablaufdatum bekomme, ist in dieser Betrachtung vollkommen egal.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2021)

Da muss ich Tekkla recht geben, ich hab mir zwei D5next,Farbwerk nano,DF next gekauft. Alle angeschlossen und die D5next haben die längste „Laufzeit“.

Es wird nicht die Summe der Zeiten aufgerechnet, sondern starr Gerät X wir aktiviert hat eine vordefinierte Laufzeit.

Warum macht AC das nicht? Ich denke dazu bräuchte man ein Service, welches anhand der verschiedenen Geräte und Aktivierungen dann ein neues Enddatum auf ein Gerät überträgt. Selbst das wird es nicht geben. Das zu entwickeln, kostet und wird bei AC nicht auf der Agenda stehen.

Was ich Schade finde, früher hat man zwei Jahre um 15 euro bekommen, aber ja Inflation macht eben nicht halt, jetzt gibt es nur mehr ein Jahr um einen 10er.

Wenn man sich den Softwaresektor so anschaut jeder will, dass du in die Cloud gehst und dann monatlich/Quartal Lizenzkosten von dir. Das ist leider „Normalität“ und wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2021)

Wäre doch simpel. Wer das will, der kann sich nen Account a


razzor1984 schrieb:


> Warum macht AC das nicht? Ich denke dazu bräuchte man ein Service, welches anhand der verschiedenen Geräte und Aktivierungen dann ein neues Enddatum auf ein Gerät überträgt. Selbst das wird es nicht geben. Das zu entwickeln, kostet und wird bei AC nicht auf der Agenda stehen.


Wird die Lizenz nicht eh online aktiviert? Und wenn ja, dann kann man auch gleich mitteilen was schon aktive läuft und dann die Lizenz bei der Aktivierung entsprechend verlängern. Aber gewollt ist das garantiert nicht.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum? Perpetual Lizenzen sind ja in der Softwarebranche nichts Ungewöhnliches. Die bei AC sind sie ja sogar so nett und lassen dich die Software weiter nutzen. Nur Updates gibt es halt keine mehr. Und solange alles für dich läuft, wie du ja schreibst, ist doch alles dutti.


Das wäre auch unverschämt, wenn die Käufer von ihren Steuerungen 10 Euro jährlich zahlen müssten um die  dazugehörige Software nutzen zu dürfen. 
Das mutet nicht mal AC den Kunden zu. Irgendwo ist bei jedem ein Ende erreicht und dann kauft man woanders.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwo gab es sowas auch Mal als fertiges Produkt. Ich meine das war dann ein umgebautes Nightjar.



Ab Werk gab es sowas schon sehr lange nicht mehr. Aber Alphacool hat bis vor ein paar Jahren Nachrüstkühler für Etasis- und FSP-Nightjars angeboten.








						Alphacool Copper/Acetal Cooler für SilentMaxx/Silverstone Fanless & Super Flower Fanless G1/4
					

Mit diesem Kühler hat Alphacool eine Lösung gefunden das SilentMaxx und das Silverstone Netzteil kühl zu halten und mehr Leistung herauszuholen.    Im typischen Alphacoollook, Kupfer mit Acetal, ist der Netzteilkühler so konzipiert das...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Okay: Und der Liste nach auch für Super Flower und das wurde scheinbar auch mal von Silentmaxx umgerüstet, als die noch Komponenten angeboten haben. Muss irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen sein, dass die sich auch mal an H2O versucht haben.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich zahle für jedes der Produkte die Laufzeit der AS mit. Kaufe ich  ein Produkt, dann zahle ich dies EINMAL. Kaufe ich mehrere Produkte gleichzeitig, wie z.B. eine D5 Next, einen HighFlow Next und ein OCTO, dann bezahle ich DREIMAL die Aquasuite mit und habe nur eine Laufzeit vom Produkt mit der längsten Laufzeit. Was ich nachträglich kaufe und damit als Lizenz mit späterem Ablaufdatum bekomme, ist in dieser Betrachtung vollkommen egal.



Du zahlst einmal für eine Pumpen-Software, einmal für eine DFS-Software und einmal für eine Lüftersteuerungs-Software. Fair, oder? Zwar ist jeweils das gleiche Programm und auch jemand, der nur eine DFS Next hat, könnte es komplett herunterladen, aber eben mangels entsprechender Hardware nur teilweise nutzen. Warum sollte man also die Preise so umverteilen, dass dieser Teilnutzer genauso viel zahlt wir du als Vollnutzer?

Draufzahlen tun erst Leute, die zwei D5 Next in ihr System einbauen. Aber wer das macht, kümmert sich offensichtlich sowieso nicht um Preis-Leistung.^^


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2021)

Hehe. P/L ist bei mir persönlich aber kein valider Punkt, um damit zu sagen, dass es mich von den Kosten eh nicht kratzen sollte, weil ich 2x D5 Next aus zwei Rechnern an einem Rechner in der AS laufen habe. Habe meinen Proxmox-Server mit einer Wasserkühlung versehen. Darin ist's halt mies mit AS. In einer VM mit durchgereichten USB Geräten ok, aber FW Updates gehen in die Hose.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (26. Juli 2021)

Schade, dass es keine Netzteile mehr gibt, die ab Werk über eine Wasserkühlung verfügen. 

Der "Alphacool Copper/Acetal Cooler für SilentMaxx/Silverstone Fanless & Super Flower Fanless G1/4 " sieht sehr gut aus. Mit dem Teil könnte man bestimmt tolle, passive 900 Watt Netzteile konstruieren. Das gäbe es bestimmt eine Käuferschicht dafür.   
​


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2021)

Wobei dies dann auch eher nur optischen Grund hätte, denn Netzteile sind oft so leise, das keine Wasserkühlung notwendig ist. Zumindest läuft mein Rechner so leise, das ich mein Netzteil nicht raushören kann.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (26. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei dies dann auch eher nur optischen Grund hätte, denn Netzteile sind oft so leise, das keine Wasserkühlung notwendig ist. Zumindest läuft mein Rechner so leise, das ich mein Netzteil nicht raushören kann.



Bist ja auch schon älter......

800-900 Watt Netzteile sind bei Verwendung einer starken RTX 3090 GPU  (inkl. Mora für die Kühlung), mit Sicherheit schnell die lauteste Komponente im System.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Bist ja auch schon älter......


Ja... ja... 


In meinem Fall habe ich ein 850 Watt Netzteil, mit einer 3080 Grafikkarte verbaut.
Mein Rechner braucht aber nur um die 500 Watt unter Last.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein vorheriges 550 Watt Netzteil hat aber mit dieser Lastspitze/Spannungsspitzen abgeschaltet und musste ausgetauscht werden.
Zudem hat das 550 Watt Netzteil leichtes Spulenfiepen mit dieser Grafikkarte verursacht, was mit dem neuen Netzteil auch komplett weg ist.

Kann mich aber nur auf mein System beziehen, kann ja mit anderen Systemen anders ausfallen.


----------



## Dudelll (26. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja... ja...
> 
> 
> In meinem Fall habe ich ein 850 Watt Netzteil, mit einer 3080 Grafikkarte verbaut.
> ...


Was für eins haste dir geholt bzw welches hattest du vorher ?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2021)

Vorher hatte ich ein "_be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11_" mit 550 Watt und damit lief mein System mit einer GTX 1070, RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Super problemlos und hatte auch Glück kein Spulenfiepen zu haben. Mit Wasserkühlung hatte ich alle Grafikkarten davon.

Verbaut habe ich jetzt eine "_Gigabyte AORUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 XTREME WATERFORCE WB_" Grafikkarte.
Das neue Netzteil ist ein "_be Quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W_".


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> 800-900 Watt Netzteile sind bei Verwendung einer starken RTX 3090 GPU  (inkl. Mora für die Kühlung), mit Sicherheit schnell die lauteste Komponente im System.


Nope. Das SP11 1000W hört man nur, wenn man das Ohr neben das geöffnete Seitenpanel oder aber am Exhaust parkt. Und ich habe weitaus mehr Last anliegen als von den genannten Komponenten.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2021)

In meinem Fall kommt ja neben meiner Pumpe auch noch 15 Lüfter + 5 SSDs dazu.
Und mein ganzes RGB Zeug, was ja auch noch mit versorgt werden muss.

Von den Lüfter sind 9 Lüfter davon auch auf meinem Mora verbaut und bei nur 550 U/min aller Lüfter würde ich auch mein Netzteil raushören können, was mit keinem dieser zwei Netzteile der Fall ist. Aber wie bereits geschrieben kann ich mich nur auf mein System beziehen und meine 3080 Grafikkarte kann auch mit 2x 8-Pin nur max. 370 Watt ziehen. Gibt ja selbst 3080 Grafikkarten mit 3x 8-Pin, die sogar über 400 Watt ziehen können.

Ganz davon abgesehen sind die zwei Ergebnisse (oben im Beitrag) von mir im GPU-Limit gewesen.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> In meinem Fall kommt ja neben meiner Pumpe auch noch 15 Lüfter + 5 SSDs dazu.
> Und mein ganzes RGB Zeug, was ja auch noch mit versorgt werden muss.
> 
> Von den Lüfter sind 9 Lüfter davon auch auf meinem Mora verbaut und bei nur 550 U/min aller Lüfter würde ich auch mein Netzteil raushören können, was mit keinem dieser zwei Netzteile der Fall ist. Aber wie bereits geschrieben kann ich mich nur auf mein System beziehen und meine 3080 Grafikkarte kann auch mit 2x 8-Pin nur max. 370 Watt ziehen. Gibt ja selbst 3080 Grafikkarten mit 3x 8-Pin, die sogar über 400 Watt ziehen können.
> ...


Ich habe die RX 6900XT mit 2x 8 Pin schon auf über 400W ASIC geprügelt. Das paart sich dann mit dem ganzen Gedöns aus meiner Signatur. Selbst wenn mein System so extrem "alle Lampen an hat", höre ich eher das Auto vor dem Haus denn das NT.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2021)

Das geht bei mir nicht, meine Grafikkarte ist hier nicht limitiert, so das sie bis auf 370 Watt kommen kann.
Aber ich habe schon Furmark + OC laufen lassen und es nicht geschafft über 350 Watt zu kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild mit dem AF ist Stock.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2021)

Bei AMD kannste mit dem MPT da ein wenig mehr rausquetschen. Das ist dann aber nicht mehr toll. Da komme ich mit der Karte trotz der aufwendigen Kühlung auf eine GPU Temp von um die 62°C bei einem Hotspot kurz vor den 90er Graden. Sinnvoll ist das nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2021)

Bei meiner alten Grafikkarte (2080S) war Default bei 240 Watt und konnte dann auf 122% hochziehen, wo sie dann bis 313 Watt hätte ziehen können. Default und max. ist bei dieser Grafikkarte immer 370 Watt, daher kann ich da mittels AF auch nur 100% einstellen, was auch bereits mit Stock auf 100% steht. Mit dem Regler kann ich daher nur abwärts unterhalb der 100% einstellen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (26. Juli 2021)

Ich finde 0,5 Sone vom SP11 laut genug. Das hört man deutlich. 
Aber ich weiß auch, dass Lautstärke subjektiv ist. Empfindet jeder anders.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das geht bei mir nicht, meine Grafikkarte ist hier nicht limitiert, so das sie bis auf 370 Watt kommen kann.
> Aber ich habe schon Furmark + OC laufen lassen und es nicht geschafft über 350 Watt zu kommen.
> 
> 
> ...


370W ist nichts für eine 3080 oder 3090. Wenn ich möchte kann meine 3090 konstant ihr Power Limit von 480W ausreizen und dafür brauche ich kein Furmark und das sieht bei der 3080 nicht anders aus.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ich finde 0,5 Sone vom SP11 laut genug. Das hört man deutlich.


Bei voller Last kommen diverse Tests beim SP11 1000W Platinum auf  grob aufgerundete 0.3 Sone bei einem Meter Abstand außer halb eines Gehäuses.

Auch wenn Lautstärkeempfinden etwas extrem Subjektives ist, so kann ich dir mit meinem Gehör versichern, das laut einem jüngstem Hörtest (O-Ton vom Arzt) dem  eines Pubertierenden  gleicht, dass man das eingebaut selbst nachts um zwei, wenn die Welt fast schon totenstill ist, nicht hört - bis zum Klack beim Abschalten des Rechners.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (26. Juli 2021)

Laut PCGH sind es bei der 850 Watt Version 0,5 Sone.

Auch gut möglich, dass deine D5 so laut ist, dass du das Netzteil nicht mehr hörst.  

Meiner Mutter habe ich ein Bequiet 11 Pure power Netzteil eingebaut. Laut tests sollte es bei 50 watt Auslastung 0,1 Sone haben.
Das Teil höre ich leider deutlich raus und ist jetzt das lauteste Bauteil.

Bei meinem Rechner habe ich Artic P14 silent Lüfter verbaut. Geplant war, sie mit 5 volt zu betreiben, aber sie waren einfach zu laut. Jetzt laufen sie auf 3 Volt. Das geht gerade noch. 
Jetzt sind meine kleinen DDC 1T auf 6 volt trotz Dämmgehäuse fast zu laut.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2021)

Die D5 mit ordentlich RPM ist in einem anderen Raum. Die interne Pumpe dümpelt bei nur 2.000 RPM mit. GLeiches bei den internen Lüftern. Die im Gehäuse auf den Radis könnten eigentlich aus, weil die Mo-Ra im Nebenraum alles alleine gekühlt bekommen. Darauf dürfen dann die P12 auch munter mit bis zu 1.500 RPM (1.300 im Mittel) ihre Runden drehen.  Aber intern will man ja auch ein wenig Lufthauch haben, also bleiben die.

Die Frage ist ja auch immer: Sind es die Komponenten an sich oder was anderes? Zum Beispiel eine schlechte Entkopplung, Luftgeräusche durch den Luftein- bzw. Luftauslass. Außerdem sind die Arcticlüfter nicht wirklich leise. Ich weiß nun nicht mit wieviel RM P die bei 5V drehen, aber alles über 600 ist bei den P-Lüftern auch für mich zu deutlich hörbar. Und bei den P14er höre ich eigentlich nur auf einem Level kurz über der Anlaufschwelle nichts. Darüber nehme ich das Rauschen der transportierten Luft wahr.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

Eine DDC-1T hat ca 3000 RPM bei 12 Volt. Habe das Kabel zum auslesen nicht angeschlossen, aber gehe davon aus, dass auf 6 Volt die Drehzahl ca. bei 1000 RPM liegt.
Entkoppelt ist sie durch die Dämmbox super. Sogar die Schläuche und Anschlüsse wurden auf Vibrationen getestet.
Gedämmt ist sie durch die Box besser, als alles andere was auf dem Markt ist.  1cm dicker Schaumstoff auf allen Seiten.

Die Anlaufschwelle ist mir Wurst. Das Poweradjust hat einen Boost beim Starten.
Habe gerade mein Poweradjust ausgelesen. Auf 5 Volt drehen die Artic P14 Lüfter mit 420 RPM. Das ist viel zu laut.
Ich betreibe sie gar nicht auf 3 Volt, sondern auf 2,3 Volt bei 160 RPM wie ich gerade sehe.   


Zum Thema zurück. Selbst wenn es Luftgekühlte Netzteile gibt, die den Anspruch an "lautlos" in Tests erfüllen - die Praxis sieht nun mal ganz anders aus.
Da ist es in einem Gehäuse verbaut und somit "heißer". Da Netzteile konstruktionsbedingt auf der Rückseite vom Gehäuse rausschauen, wird das Geräusch nicht sonderlich gut gedämmt.
Wenn es dann mal 3-4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, ist es entsprechend innen verschmutzt und das Lüfterlager ein wenig angeschlagen, was auch die Lautstärke erhöht.
Mein Superflower Netzteil hat jetzt 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich bin froh, dass es noch immer so leise wie am Anfang ist. Und es ist auch schön zu wissen, dass sich in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren nix daran ändern wird. 

Daher würde ich persönlich so weit es irgendwie möglich ist, kein aktiv mit Lüfter gekühltes Netzteil mehr verbauen. Es nervt einfach nur.
Vielleicht schmeißen die Hersteller mal ein wassergekühltes 900 Watt Netzteil auf den Markt, wenn ich ganz fest bete.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

Ich kann mein Rechner nicht hören, ganz egal ob Idle oder Last.
Aus diesem Grund ist mein Netzteil so leise, das es nicht zu hören ist. 

Ich kann mich aber nur auf mein System beziehen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

Den Katzenschreck im Garten können viele auch nicht hören, während für mich das Geräusch fast nicht auszuhalten ist. 
Ist halt alles sehr subjektiv. (Und vermutlich altersabhängig.   )


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Den Katzenschreck im Garten können viele auch nicht hören, während für mich das Geräusch fast nicht auszuhalten ist.
> Ist halt alles sehr subjektiv. (Und vermutlich altersabhängig.   )


Kannst ja gerne vorbeikommen und dich bei einem Kaffee und Kuchen selbst überzeugen... nur sollte du dann mein Rechner auch nicht hören können, finanzierst du die anschließend stattfindet Grillpartie...


----------



## Dudelll (27. Juli 2021)

Jetzt wird's interessant ^^


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst ja gerne vorbeikommen und dich bei einem Kaffee und Kuchen selbst überzeugen... nur sollte du dann mein Rechner auch nicht hören können, finanzierst du die anschließend stattfindet Grillpartie...



Das Problem ist, dass du ganz oben und ich ganz unten in Deutschland wohne.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Den Katzenschreck im Garten können viele auch nicht hören, während für mich das Geräusch fast nicht auszuhalten ist.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Kennst du hochfrequentes Fiepen, ausgelöst von schwingenden Spulen? Und damit meine ich nicht das nervende Rasseln moderner Boards und Grakas. Das ist für mich trotz des mittleren Alters auch noch immer eine Tortur. Ebenso wie niederfrequente Resonanzen. Ich wohne direkt am NOK. Wenn da ein großes Schiff mit wenigen RPM  drehenden Schrauben vorbeifährt, dann vibriert mein Körper durch den Schalldruck der Maschine im Schiff in 100m Luftlinie Entfernung. Auch furchtbar.

Aber sei dir versichert, mein NT kann man aus dem Gehäuse nicht wahrnehmen. Weder akustisch noch gefühlt. Und wenn du so empfindlich bist, dann denke einfach mal drüber nach, ob du deinen Rechner nicht in einen Schrank verfrachtest anstatt die Kühlleistung zu reduzieren. Habe ich mit dem Server gemacht. Der steht in einem um Ventilationsöffnungen modifizierten Alex m. Schranktür von Ikea.  Obendrein habe ich die Klapptür entfernt und eine mit recht kleinen Schrankmagneten gehaltene Frontpartie mit seitlichen Luftschlitzen gebaut.

Für den 8 Kerner in dem Server habe ich einen 360er Radi mit Arctic P12 und als NT sogar nur ein Pure Power mit 400W,  welches man außerhalb des Schrankes ganz deutlich wahrnimmt.  Aber im Schrank ist das gesamt Teil lautlos.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> ganz oben und ich ganz unten in Deutschland wohne.


Was isn für dich ganz oben?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

Okay, NRW ist eher mitte. 

In einen Schrank stellen? Niemals. Wozu habe ich denn sosehr auf die Optik geachtet?

 Ich glaube dir auch, dass du das Netzteil nicht wahrnimmst. Ich würde es aber ziemlich sicher wahrnehmen ( Zumindest bei entsprechender Auslastung) .


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2021)

Das Straight Power 11 mit 550W dreht bis ca 300W Auslastung mit ca 200rpm. Wie du das aus einem geschlossenen PC heraushören kannst musst du mir mal erklären ^^


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

Ich sage ja, gebe es nicht diese ausrede, dann hätten wir eine tolle Grillpartie.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

Meine Mutter hat ein pure Power 11. Keine Ahnung wie hoch die Umdrehungen sind bei 50 Watt, aber laut Tests im Internet entstehen 0,1 Sone.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

Es gibt natürlich Netzteile die rauszuhören sind, aber die hier von uns genannten sind sehr leise.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat ein pure Power 11. Keine Ahnung wie hoch die Umdrehungen sind bei 50 Watt, aber laut Tests im Internet entstehen 0,1 Sone.


Das Pure Power 11 dreht im Idle mit über 400rpm, also mehr als doppelt so hoch.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das Pure Power 11 dreht im Idle mit über 400rpm, also mehr als doppelt so hoch.



Möglich. Würde da jetzt trotzdem kein Risiko eingehen. Jedem das seine. 

Zudem geht es jetzt auch gar nicht um die 200 oder 400 RPM bei Idle. Es geht um die Auslastung von 700 - 800 Watt, für die ich sicherheitshalber aufgrund der möglichen Geräuschentwicklung bei Netzteilen mit Lüftern lieber ein Wakü-Netzteil einsetzen würde.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Möglich. Würde da jetzt trotzdem kein Risiko eingehen. Jedem das seine.
> 
> Zudem geht es jetzt auch gar nicht um die 200 oder 400 RPM bei Idle. Es geht um die Auslastung von 700 - 800 Watt, für die ich sicherheitshalber aufgrund der möglichen Geräuschentwicklung bei Netzteilen mit Lüftern lieber ein Wakü-Netzteil einsetzen würde.


Wie soll dein System auf so eine Abwärme kommen?


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie soll dein System auf so eine Abwärme kommen?


Hoffen wir mal gar nicht, weil sonst ein Netzteil wechsel fällig ist. 


Die Rede war anfangs von Usern, die eine starke RTX 3090  und Mora´s zur Kühlung einsetzen.


Die Lüfter vom be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt Netzteil sind bis 2000 RPM spezifiziert. Laut Tests können bis zu 1000 RPM anliegen. Das kann schon eine sehr nervige Drehzahl sein.  Wenn ich an die Idle Drehzahl vom Pure Power 11 denke, dann würde ich wohl nicht zufrieden sein.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2021)

Ich meine die 1200W Version vom Straight Power 11 Platinum dreht im Niedriglastbereich mit ca 300rpm und bei 600W Abwärme werden es vllt 350 bis 400rpm sein. Da werden die Lüfter auf dem/den Mo-Ra(s) deutlich lauter sein. Ich kriege mit 2 Mo-Ra 420 zumindest keine 600W lautlos weg wenn ich auch im Hochsommer ansprechende Temperaturen haben möchte.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

Habe ja nicht gesagt, dass es für jeden zutrifft. 
Nur, dass sich eine Käuferschicht finden würde für Wakü NT. 
Und wie gesagt, der Nutzer muss laut mehreren Tests mit bis zu 1000 RPM vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2021)

In den meisten Netzteilen ist die Elektronik lauter als ein sehr guter Lüfter der mit 200 bis 300rpm seine runden dreht und was willst du immer mit deinen 1000rpm? Sehr gute Netzteile drehen, selbst wenn die Komponenten mal 1000W fordern, nicht mit groß über 500rpm und in dem Moment wirst du alles andere hören, nur nicht das Netzteil.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Die Lüfter vom be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt Netzteil sind bis 2000 RPM spezifiziert.


Laut diesem Test (Hardwareluxx) ist ein SilentWings 3 Lüfter verbaut und laut BQ kann der Lüfter nur max. 1000 U/min und soll nahezu unhörbar sein. Bin aber auch der Meinung das diese 1000 U/min nie erreicht werden, denn dazu müsste das Netzteil auch die volle Auslastung erreichen und dabei sehr warm werden. In meinem Fall habe ich sogar ein Platinum verbaut und laut einem Video soll dieser aufgrund dessen, weil einiges an Kabeln durch Bauteile ersetzt wurde eine geringere Wärme erzeugen und dadurch auch etwas leiser sein. In dem Test was ich unten verlinkt habe handelt es sich um die Gold Spezifizierung und das Platinum ist erst später überarbeitet neu erschienen.

Siehe dazu:




__





						be quiet! Straight Power 11 - 550W & 850W im Test - Hardwareluxx
					

Test des 550W- und des 850W-Modells aus der neuen Straight Power 11 Serie von be quiet!




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				











						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgk4sboKPdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*EDIT*

Ok, habe da was falsches raus gesucht, laut dem Netzteil kann der Lüfter doch bis zu 2100 U/min erreichen.


Max. Lüfterdrehzahl (U/min), temperaturabhängig2100
Quelle: https://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/1767

Bin aber auch der Meinung das solche Drehzahlen kaum erreicht werden.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

Laut bequiet und mehreren Tests, dreht der Lüfter vom SP11 850 Watt Netzteil mit bis zu 1000 RPM je nach Auslastung. 
Daher komme ich auf die 1000. 

Keine Ahnung wie du auf max 500RPM  bei guten Netzteilen kommst.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

Ja aber überlege mal selbst, solche Testseiten treiben Prozessor und die Grafikkarte bis an die Grenzen um Hardware auch an ihre Grenzen austesten zu können. Das wird dann im Privatgebrauch kaum vorkommen, weil keiner ständig mit Prime95 + Furmark im Hintergrund sein Rechner am Laufen hat. Daher hängt das Ganze ganz davon ab, was für Anwendungen jeder selbst verwendet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Schade, dass es keine Netzteile mehr gibt, die ab Werk über eine Wasserkühlung verfügen.
> 
> Der "Alphacool Copper/Acetal Cooler für SilentMaxx/Silverstone Fanless & Super Flower Fanless G1/4 " sieht sehr gut aus. Mit dem Teil könnte man bestimmt tolle, passive 900 Watt Netzteile konstruieren. Das gäbe es bestimmt eine Käuferschicht dafür.
> ​



Der Käuferkreis wäre die winzige Schnittmenge von drei ohnehin schon kleinen Gruppen (Leuten, die viel für Hardware ausgeben, Leute die auf Ultra-Silent bestehen und Wasserkühlungsnutzer) und der Entwicklungsaufwand für Netzteile ist vergleichsweise hoch, denn der Hersteller muss garantieren können, dass auch bei Wasseraustritt oder Ausfall des Kreislaufes nichts in der Umgebung beschädigt wird. Das rentiert sich für die Firmen einfach nicht, wenn bei heutigen Ineffizienzen von <5 Prozent selbst 1-kW-Netzteile innerhalb ihres Volumens gut kühlbar sind.

Schade finde ich aber, dass die Auswahl an passiven Netzteilen auf "Seasonic oder Seasonic" geschrumpft ist. Super Flower wurde zwar immer etwas misstrauisch beäugt und FSP dürfte auch niemand nachweinen, aber die Rückzieher Etasis' und vor allem Enermax' sind ein deutlicher Verlust gegenüber der Zeit vor 5-10 Jahren.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei voller Last kommen diverse Tests beim SP11 1000W Platinum auf  grob aufgerundete 0.3 Sone bei einem Meter Abstand außer halb eines Gehäuses.
> 
> Auch wenn Lautstärkeempfinden etwas extrem Subjektives ist, so kann ich dir mit meinem Gehör versichern, das laut einem jüngstem Hörtest (O-Ton vom Arzt) dem  eines Pubertierenden  gleicht, dass man das eingebaut selbst nachts um zwei, wenn die Welt fast schon totenstill ist, nicht hört - bis zum Klack beim Abschalten des Rechners.



Also wenn du 0,3 Sone @ 1 m nicht hörst, dann gleicht dein Höhrempfinden wohl eines der pubertären Jugendlichen, denen gegenüber ich mich wegen ihrer mittels Bluetooth-Quäker im ganzen Bus verbreiteten "Musik" beschweren möchte, nur um dann festzustellen, dass sie mit Kopfhöhrer hören. 

Hören können sollte aber eigentlich jeder 0,1 Sone und weniger, auch wenn das natürlich leicht übertönt wird und mit gutem Gehör ist man bei leiser Umgebung dann in Größenordnungen, für die man sinnvollerweise auf eine logarithmische Skala wechselt, weil in Sone nur noch viele Nachkomma-Nullen auftauchen.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst ja gerne vorbeikommen und dich bei einem Kaffee und Kuchen selbst überzeugen... nur sollte du dann mein Rechner auch nicht hören können, finanzierst du die anschließend stattfindet Grillpartie...



Hast du ein Glück, dass noch Pandemie ist, sonst wäre das ein sehr kostpieliges Comunity-Treffen geworden.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück, dass noch Pandemie ist, sonst wäre das ein sehr kostpieliges Comunity-Treffen geworden.


Wieso, ich habe nichts geschrieben, das ich im Gegensatz eine Party schmeißen würde...   

Aber ich würde mich auch nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, würde ich *mit meinen Anwendungen* mein *Netzteil* raushören können. Mein Rechner steht aber auch in einer Wohnküche, also Wohnzimmer mit offener Küche vereint und dort ist ein Abzug verbaut, der immer leicht raus zu hören ist, wenn es absolut still ist.
Möglicherweise reicht das bereits aus, mein Rechner zu übertönen, also nein... Netzteil ist nicht raus zu hören...  

Aber jetzt aber ohne Witz... mein Rechner steht auch nicht auf dem Schreibtisch, sodass ein bestimmter Abstand alleine schon wegen der Sitzposition besteht. Um was raus zu hören, müsste ich schon fast mein Ohr dran halten. Na ja und in Games habe ich ehe Kopfhörer auf und die anderen Lüfter laufen ja dann auch mit mindestens 550 U/min. Sollte es um die 29-30°C im Hochsommer geben, sogar bis an die 650 U/min.

Aber egal, es ging ja ursprünglich darum ein Wassergekühltes Netzteil haben zu müssen und das muss ich jedenfalls mit meinem System nicht haben.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2021)

Aber mal Rande: Pure Power und Arctic sind in Sachen Laufruhe keine Referenz und schon gar keine Basis, auf der man sich über die Laufruhe eines Straight Power 11  ein Vorurteil bei bestimmten Lüfterdrehzahlen bilden sollte.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Also wenn du 0,3 Sone @ 1 m nicht hörst


Aus gutem Grund: Weil man diese selbst beim Zocken mit aktuellen Hardwareboliden nie zu hören bekommt - egal ob mit oder ohne Kopfhörer ;P


----------



## claster17 (27. Juli 2021)

Ich nachhinein ärgere ich mich ein wenig, das 750W statt dem 850W E11 Platin genommen zu haben. Das 750W hat nämlich eine höhere Mindestdrehzahl, wo ich vor allem nachts in absoluter Stille das Lüfterticken noch knapp hören kann.
Immerhin ist es um Welten leiser als das Fractal Ion+ 760p, welches meine 2000RPM D5 übertönt hat.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

@IICARUS 

Was ich so gehört habe, ist es auch mit normalen Anwendungen und Spielen möglich, den Verbrauch auf über 600 Watt zu treiben. Und dann wird die Luft für passive Netzteile dünn.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Käuferkreis wäre die winzige Schnittmenge von drei ohnehin schon kleinen Gruppen (Leuten, die viel für Hardware ausgeben, Leute die auf Ultra-Silent bestehen und Wasserkühlungsnutzer) und der Entwicklungsaufwand für Netzteile ist vergleichsweise hoch


Da es auch Wasserkühlung für M2 SSD´s gibt, hatte ich noch Hoffnung, dass sich auch genug Leute dafür finden lassen.  



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Schade finde ich aber, dass die Auswahl an passiven Netzteilen auf "Seasonic oder Seasonic" geschrumpft ist. Super Flower wurde zwar immer etwas misstrauisch beäugt und FSP dürfte auch niemand nachweinen, aber die Rückzieher Etasis' und vor allem Enermax' sind ein deutlicher Verlust gegenüber der Zeit vor 5-10 Jahren.


Ist wirklich sehr schade. Das leistungsstärkste von Seasonic hat aktuell 700 Watt. Ich hoffe, dass bald noch welche mit 800 oder 900 Watt raus kommen.



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich nachhinein ärgere ich mich ein wenig, das 750W statt dem 850W E11 Platin genommen zu haben. Das 750W hat nämlich eine höhere Mindestdrehzahl, wo ich vor allem nachts in absoluter Stille das Lüfterticken noch knapp hören kann.
> Immerhin ist es um Welten leiser als das Fractal Ion+ 760p, welches meine 2000RPM D5 übertönt hat.


Davor hab ich auch Angst. Wenn die Wakü zu laut ist, dann kommt halt ein Mora dazu, aber was macht man beim Netzteil?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2021)

Irgendwas stimmt da bei den Zitaten nicht. Das was ich angeblich geschrieben habe steht nicht so im verlinkten Post und ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern das geschrieben zu haben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> 
> Was ich so gehört habe, ist es auch mit normalen Anwendungen und Spielen möglich, den Verbrauch auf über 600 Watt zu treiben. Und dann wird die Luft für passive Netzteile dünn.
> 
> ...



Seasonic hat sich eigentlich die Jahre über immer an der Grenze der leicht beherschbaren Abwärme entlang gehandelt. Von daher würde ich in der nächsten Effizienzrunde ein 800-W-Fanless erwarten. Aber die Entwicklung von Designs mit ausgeklügelter Kühlung, die bei der Konkurrenz mit der doppelten Abwärme fertig wurde, haben offensichtich alle Hersteller eingestellt. Wasserkühlung wäre da nur das i-Tüpfelchen gewesen und ist technisch gar nicht mal so schwer (ich habe noch ein von ct100 gemoddetes Enermax im Schrank und ein – leider defektes – Aquapower ), aber rechtlich eben extrem riskant.

Für mehr Leistung kann man aber auch einfach zwei Netzteile nehmen. Wer 1.000 W an Hardware fanless kühlt, bei dem macht ein zweites Seasonic auch keinen Unterschied im Platzverbrauch mehr.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (27. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für mehr Leistung kann man aber auch einfach zwei Netzteile nehmen. Wer 1.000 W an Hardware fanless kühlt, bei dem macht ein zweites Seasonic auch keinen Unterschied im Platzverbrauch mehr.



Zwingend den ganzen PC fanless kühlen muss ja nicht sein. Es wäre schon schön zu wissen, dass einem auf den Weg zur Stille kein NT Steine in den Weg legt. 
So ein Mora sieht ja extern schön aus, aber ein zweites Netzteil, das unterm Tisch liegt ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Was ich so gehört habe, ist es auch mit normalen Anwendungen und Spielen möglich, den Verbrauch auf über 600 Watt zu treiben. Und dann wird die Luft für passive Netzteile dünn.


Komme mit meinen Anwendungen und Spiele auf etwa 500 Watt.
Früher mit der 2080S und der Rest identisch was ich jetzt verbaut habe, sind es etwa 420 Watt gewesen.

Habe ein Strommessgerät von AVM mit dran, daher kann ich mein Stromverbrauch/Leistungsaufnahme jederzeit einsehen.
Hier mal ein Beispiel mit BF5, was ja auch alle Kerne mit auslastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Grafikkarte liegt meist zwischen 320 und 340 Watt im Schnitt.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (28. Juli 2021)

Mein Netzteil hat bisher bis zu 440 Watt aus der Leitung gesaugt. Noch ist es ja okay und Super Flower Netzteil sollte eigentlich bis 600 Watt alles mitmachen. Falls es mehr werden, muss halt was anderes her. 

Du hast auch keine RTX 3090 verbaut. Verbaue mal das Asus Modell, dass bis zu 450(?) Watt zieht.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Verbaue mal das Asus Modell, dass bis zu 450(?) Watt zieht.


Ist das für dich überhaupt relevant? Ich meine, wirst du dir jemals so eine Karte kaufen?


----------



## TheOpenfield (28. Juli 2021)

Die NT Diskussion finde ich interessant, hatte selbst lange damit zu kämpfen. SP E9 und SP E10 sind beide bei hoher Last auf der GPU und den entsprechenden 12V Schienen recht laut geworden, wobei das beim E9 erst nach Wakü-Umbau und GPU auf über 300W aufgefallen ist. Meine Odyssee hat damals mit dem EVGA T2 850 geendet, dass bleibt bis ~500W Primärlast passiv im extrem gering belüfteten Gehäuse (2x120 Eloops ~250 rpm) - da Falle ich mit meiner HW noch rein im Alltag. 

Aber auch die genannten SP11 (gabs damals noch nicht) hätten wohl meinen Ansprüchen genügt. 

Für mich sind allerdings nun ganz andere potentielle Lärmquellen deutlich auffälliger geworden. Lüfter (nur die 2 gedrosselten Eloops, MORA die meiste Zeit passiv) und Pumpe (DDC auf ~2100 rpm mit Messing Top und massig Entkopplung) habe ich weitestgehend im Griff - lautlos würde ich es dennoch nicht nennen, allerdings hört man auf diesen Lautstärkeniveau nun sämtliche elektronische Geräusche: 

Spulen von Board und GPU unter Last an erster Stelle, gefolgt von der *m.2 SSD*, *Maus* und *Bildschirm* - verrückt, was alles Geräusche von sich gibt, wenn es nur leise genug ist.  

Dank offener Küche und darin befindlichen Kühlschrank habe ich die Jagd nach den letzten Geräuschquellen allerdings erstmal beendet


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2021)

Ne m.2 SSD macht Geräusche oO sicher das die keinen schaden hat xD?

Aber ansonsten stimmt's schon das man sich durch leisere PCs oft unschöne andere Geräusche einhandelt die einen Nerven und die man vorher einfach überhört hat ^^


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2021)

M2 SSD mit Geräuschen hatte ich noch nicht. Quietschende HW wenn auf/von einer S-ATA SSD geschrieben/gelesen wird aber schon mehrfach.
Schien dort aber eher aus dem Board zu kommen. Insbesondere beim Laptop dachte ich das wäre ein Lager der SSHD und hab nach Tausch auf SSD das selbe Geräusch wie vorher 
Fiepende GPU lässt sich mit FPSLimit/Vsync (oder schlicht UHD  ) oft schon ganz gut zurückschrauben.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten stimmt's schon das man sich durch leisere PCs oft unschöne andere Geräusche einhandelt die einen Nerven und die man vorher einfach überhört hat ^^



Japp. Ein Kollege kaufte sich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, weil ihm der CPU Lüfter zu laut war. Jetzt nervt ihn nachts der GPU Lüfter. Gleiches hier: Durch das Verlegen der Mo-Ra in einen anderen Raum, nehme ich nun weitaus deutlicher das Rasseln  an der CPU wahr. Vorher ging das im Rauschen der Luft nicht unter, es war aber einfach in der Summe aller Geräusche weniger deutlich.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (28. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist das für dich überhaupt relevant? Ich meine, wirst du dir jemals so eine Karte kaufen?


Vermutlich, aber nicht heute und ich denke, auch nicht in den nächsten 3 Jahren. 



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Spulen von Board und GPU unter Last an erster Stelle, gefolgt von der *m.2 SSD*, *Maus* und *Bildschirm* - verrückt, was alles Geräusche von sich gibt, wenn es nur leise genug ist.


Ich habe noch nie Geräusche von einer SSD, Maus oder von meinen Bildschirm gehört. 
Wobei der Bildschirm von meiner Mutter schon Geräusche verursacht. Ist aber auch ein ziemlich günstiger gewesen. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Japp. Ein Kollege kaufte sich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, weil ihm der CPU Lüfter zu laut war. Jetzt nervt ihn nachts der GPU Lüfter. Gleiches hier: Durch das Verlegen der Mo-Ra in einen anderen Raum, nehme ich nun weitaus deutlicher das Rasseln  an der CPU wahr. Vorher ging das im Rauschen der Luft nicht unter, es war aber einfach in der Summe aller Geräusche weniger deutlich.


Trotzdem finde ich - je leiser die Geräusche, desto besser.


----------



## TheOpenfield (28. Juli 2021)

Jap, tatsächlich kann eine m.2 (unter hoher Last!) Geräusche machen - konnte ich auf einer SN550/SN750/970 Pro nachvollziehen, alle quietschen/kratzen leise (siehe bspw. hier). Meine SATA SSDs haben das auch, aber wegen dem Gehäuse quasi nicht wahrnehmbar.

Alles nichts, was man durch das tempered glass Panel hören würde, da muss man schon recht nah und ungehindert mit dem Ohr ran.

Mein Monitor macht Helligkeits-abhängige Geräusche. Die G500 hat ein leichtes Fiepen, wenn sie bewegt wird.

Aber wie gesagt, hört man alles unter Tags bzw. bei laufendem Kühlschrankkompressor nicht mehr raus - abgesehen von den Spulen der Graka (auch bei niedriger Bildrate und 180W PL).


Tekkla schrieb:


> Japp. Ein Kollege kaufte sich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, weil ihm der CPU Lüfter zu laut war. Jetzt nervt ihn nachts der GPU Lüfter. Gleiches hier: Durch das Verlegen der Mo-Ra in einen anderen Raum, nehme ich nun weitaus deutlicher das Rasseln  an der CPU wahr. Vorher ging das im Rauschen der Luft nicht unter, es war aber einfach in der Summe aller Geräusche weniger deutlich.


Genauso ist es, ein nicht-enden-wollender Prozess - wenn man es darauf anlegt


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Japp. Ein Kollege kaufte sich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, weil ihm der CPU Lüfter zu laut war. Jetzt nervt ihn nachts der GPU Lüfter. Gleiches hier: Durch das Verlegen der Mo-Ra in einen anderen Raum, nehme ich nun weitaus deutlicher das Rasseln  an der CPU wahr. Vorher ging das im Rauschen der Luft nicht unter, es war aber einfach in der Summe aller Geräusche weniger deutlich.


So fings bei mir auch irgendwann an, als mein gpu kühler einen Lager schaden hatte.

Hätte ich man einfach nur nen morpheus drauf schnallen sollen


----------



## TheOpenfield (28. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hätte ich man einfach nur nen morpheus drauf schnallen sollen


Hatte ich ebenfalls gemacht - irgendwann musste dann aber dennoch die Wakü her


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Du hast auch keine RTX 3090 verbaut. Verbaue mal das Asus Modell, dass bis zu 450(?) Watt zieht.


Wäre mir am Ende auch egal, weil ich mit Games ehe Kopfhörer aufhabe.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hätte ich man einfach nur nen morpheus drauf schnallen sollen


Hatte ich bis zur GTX1070 auch immer gemacht bzw. einen Accelero von Arctic draufgeschnallt. Dann meinte wer, dass diese Kühler die Speicher auf der Karte nicht gut kühlen würden. Das verunsicherte mich und brachte mich dann in dieses Board. Danach war es dann um mich geschehen... 


IICARUS schrieb:


> weil ich mit Games ehe Kopfhörer aufhabe.


Und selbst wenn nicht, so würde man beim Zocken vermutlich Sound aus Lautsprechern haben, die das leise System übertönen. Wenn man allerdings nachts um 3 im Keller vorm PC hockt und den Lauscher an den Exhaust des NT hängt, na, dann ist's halt essig mit silent.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (28. Juli 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> .Die G500 hat ein leichtes Fiepen, wenn sie bewegt wird.


Sicher, dass es nicht die Grafikkarte ist? Bei mir fiept es auch wenn ich die Maus bewege, aber das kommt von der 290X.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn nicht, so würde man beim Zocken vermutlich Sound aus Lautsprechern haben, die das leise System übertönen. Wenn man allerdings nachts um 3 im Keller vorm PC hockt und den Lauscher an den Exhaust des NT hängt, na, dann ist's halt essig mit silent.


Ich weiß nicht was ihr so zockt, aber ich habe ja doch öfters mal stille Stellen dabei im Game. Besonders wenn ich mit der Sniper im Gebüsch liege, liebe ich es, wenn es ganz still ist.   

Und Kopfhörer mag ich nicht.


----------



## TheOpenfield (28. Juli 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es nicht die Grafikkarte ist? Bei mir fiept es auch wenn ich die Maus bewege, aber das kommt von der 290X.


Nein, kommt 100% von der Maus und ist extrem hochfrequent (daher auch nicht zu hören bei normalen Sitzabstand).

Ist halt fast schon zwanghaft bei mir, alles mit der Ohrmuschel zu untersuchen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juli 2021)

Bei einer Kabelmaus ist mir so etwas auch noch nicht begegnet, aber die G700S kann ich in extrem leiser Umgebung auch aus 10-20 cm wahrnehmen (unabhängig davon, ob sie bewegt wird) – sitzt halt ein Spannungswandler drin. Mein Monitor ist aber lauter, sobald man unter 60 Prozent dimmt.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2021)

Ich muss Kopfhörer tragen, weil ich im Wohnzimmer sitze und dann andere Familienangehörige, die vielleicht hinter mir Fernsehen wollen, nicht gestört werden sollen. Daher habe ich auch mein System auf Silent aufgebaut, damit selbst unter Last keine störende Lüftergeräusche für andere zu hören sind und ich bin der Meinung das mein Rechner unter Last so leise ist, das er nicht zu hören ist.

Natürlich kann dann auch im Hintergrund der Fernseher laufen, in der Küche kocht vielleicht meine Frau oder meine Familienangehörige Unterhalten sich. Daher wird es ehe nicht absolut still sein und der Rechner, weil er so leise ist nicht zu hören sein.


----------



## TheOpenfield (28. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei einer Kabelmaus ist mir so etwas auch noch nicht begegnet


Ist wohl bei der (alten) G-Serie recht verbreitet (vmtl. wegen einem Keramikkondensator)


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2021)

Spulenfiepen hatte ich auch mal von einer Kaltlichtkathode... 
Da musste ich auf die Röhre drauf klopfen, damit es wieder weg war und war anfangs gar nicht so einfach zu ermitteln, denn ich war auch nicht drauf gekommen, das dieses Teil Spulenfiepen kann.  

Mittlerweile habe ich nur noch RGB verbaut.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (28. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich nur noch RGB verbaut.


Zum Glück seid ihr alle so RGB geil. So konnte ich meine normalen Led´s zu einem super Sonderpreis erwerben.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (29. Juli 2021)

Okay, ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir eine einzelne RGB LED gekauft habe. Die 5 mm Led von AC die man ans Aquaero anschließen kann. Jetzt kann ich an der Farbe vom AGB die Temperatur vom Wasser ablesen.   

Was anderes. Kann man die innere Dichtung von einem drehbaren Anschluss tauschen?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2021)

Solche LEDs kaufe ich nicht mehr, denn ich habe mal 4 Stück davon mal in einer Grafikkarte und AGB verbaut, die alle vier nach 1 Jahr nicht mehr richtig geleuchtet haben und zum Teil sogar ganz ausgefallen sind. Daher setze ich nur noch auf RGBs was Komponente selbst mit beinhalten oder Strips. Wobei ich hier D-RGB mit 3-Pin (5v) verbaut habe.



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Was anderes. Kann man die innere Dichtung von einem drehbaren Anschluss tauschen?


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dieses irgendwie möglich wäre, die Teile sind ja verpresst und können nicht mehr zerlegt werden.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (29. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Solche LEDs kaufe ich nicht mehr, denn ich habe mal 4 Stück davon mal in einer Grafikkarte und AGB verbaut, die alle vier nach 1 Jahr nicht mehr richtig geleuchtet haben und zum Teil sogar ganz ausgefallen sind. Daher setze ich nur noch auf RGBs was Komponente selbst mit beinhalten oder Strips. Wobei ich hier D-RGB mit 3-Pin (5v) verbaut habe.


Das wäre nicht so toll. Wenn sie nach einem Jahr kaputt wäre, würde ich aber reklamieren.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2021)

Möglich das ich mit meinen Pech hatte.
Waren alle vom selben Hersteller und zur selben Zeit gekauft.

An den Hersteller kann ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (29. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mir aber auch die spezielle Led von Aquacomputer für das Aquaero gekauft. Ich hoffe mal, dass mich hier die AC-Qualität nicht im Stich lässt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2021)

Von AC waren meine nicht, vielleicht sind deine besser in der Qualität.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (29. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dieses irgendwie möglich wäre, die Teile sind ja verpresst und können nicht mehr zerlegt werden.


Habe ich mir fast schon gedacht. Bei den Preisen hoffe ich mal, dass die Dichtungen 1-2 Jahrzehnte halten.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2021)

Bisher hatte ich nur 2 Adapter davon, die undicht geworden sind.
Aber falls ich mich nicht irre, hatte ich diese auch gebraucht gekauft, daher ist mir nicht bekannt wie alt sie genau waren.

Die anderen die ich verbaut habe sind erst 1-2 oder gar 3 Jahre alt, vielleicht noch nicht alt genug, weil sie alle noch dicht sind.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte noch gar keinen Anschluss, der undicht geworden ist. Auch nicht nach mittlerweile >15 Jahre für die ältesten. Wesentlich häufiger sind Anschlüsse, die ab Werk undicht sind, auch wenn man das möglicherweise nicht sofort bemerkt, wenn es nur sickert.

Auspressen dürfte jedenfalls einiges an Kraft und dafür spezielles Werkzeug erfordern, wenn nur die Passung der Teile und der O-Ring selbst die Verbindung herstellt. Wenn zusätzlich beispielsweise ein Federstahl-Sprengring als sicherndes Element im Spiel ist, könnte es auch unmöglich sein, ohne das Messing des Anschlusses zu beschädigen. Auf alle Fälle macht es viel mehr Arbeit als der Preis eines Ersatzteils wert ist.


----------



## Derjeniche (29. Juli 2021)

Ihr mit euerem Silentfetisch

Wenn ich bei mir die Pumpe und Lüfter net noch durchs Headset wahrnehmen kann, dann krieg ich die Krise. Ich will doch hören wofür ich Geld ausgegeben habe


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (30. Juli 2021)

Den Umbau auf Wakü hat mein Ram im zweiten Versuch übrigens überlebt. Dumm nur, dass beim ersten Versuch ein Ram flöten ging und ich meine 4 Söhne bereits bis ans Leistungslimit getrieben habe. 
Hat eine längere Zeit gedauert, bis ich die zwei Subtimings gefunden habe, mit denen der "Ersatzbruder" nicht klar kam. 

Merke für später - erst auf Wakü umbauen und dann OC.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2021)

Hat einer eine Idee wo ich Kopflose Verschlussstopfen auftreiben kann.  ?
Also nur Gewinde mit Innensechskant


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2021)

Ohne Kopf wird's vermutlich auch essig mit einem O-Ring. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2021)

O ring ist nicht nötig.
Teflon Band oder Flüssigdichtung reicht aus.

Mein Prob ist ich habe keine mehr und hab vergessen wo ich die herhatte.


----------



## Eyren (30. Juli 2021)

__





						Madenschraube G 1/4, zylindrisch
					

Madenschraube G 1/4, zylindrisch: Material: Messing, vernickelt Lieferumfang: Eine Madenschraube




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Für das nächste Mal nach g1/4 Madenschraube googeln.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2021)

Perfekt danke 

Genau da hatte ich sie auch her


----------



## Eyren (30. Juli 2021)

Gerne, war auch ewig auf der Suche nach den Dingern.

Schön ist halt ich nutze so 3-4 mal im Monat auf der Arbeit Madenschrauben..... aber wenn man die mal privat braucht weiß man nicht wonach man suchen muss oder gar wie die Dinger sich schimpfen 😉


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2021)

haha ...........

Ich schaff in einer Brauerei den ganzen Tag mit Pumpen, Verrohrungen, Kälteanlagen und all so ein zeug....es würde
mich schwer wundern wenn ich dort nicht welche in Messing oder V2a  habe 


Inzwischen schaffe ich es die Arbeit komplett aus zu blenden wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## Niko199111 (31. Juli 2021)

Moin hab mal ne Frage hab vor in meiner bestehenden Wakü Oben 420 Radiator und am Mainboard Tray noch ein 360er und vorne 3 mal 120er Lüfter. Würde es noch Sinn machen vorne noch ein 360er in der Front zu Montieren oder ist das eher nicht so gut wenn der am Mainboard Tray dann etwas wärmere Luft abbekommt ?


----------



## Eyren (31. Juli 2021)

Das mehr an Fläche dürfte mehr bringen als die 5°C unterschied der Luft.


----------



## ursmii (31. Juli 2021)

Niko199111 schrieb:


> Moin hab mal ne Frage hab vor in meiner bestehenden Wakü Oben 420 Radiator und am Mainboard Tray noch ein 360er und vorne 3 mal 120er Lüfter. Würde es noch Sinn machen vorne noch ein 360er in der Front zu Montieren oder ist das eher nicht so gut wenn der am Mainboard Tray dann etwas wärmere Luft abbekommt ?


solange wir nichts über den rest des systems wissen sind alle aussagen kaffesatzlesen


----------



## Eyren (31. Juli 2021)

Hmm wofür muss ich wissen ob ich einen I9 9900k oder einen 5950X oder gar einen Athlon kühle?

Nicht böse gemeint aber grundsätzlich sollte, egal was ich kühlen möchte, mehr Fläche auch in einem besseren Verhältnis zur umgebungstemperatur münden.

Man könnte sich jetzt Gedanken um den Innenraum machen das dieser sich zu sehr aufheizt. Aber auch da kenne ich keinen Fall wo ein Frontradiator die Luftzufuhr so sehr behindert/aufheizt das dort Probleme entstehen könnten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. August 2021)

Der Frontradiator kann der Luft wohl kaum mehr Wärme zuführen, als er dem Kreislauf entzieht, also kann er die anderen Radiatoren auch nicht stärker aufheizen, als er selber die Hardware kühlt.

Je nach Luftdurchsatz, Wärmemenge und Restkreislauf kann es aber sein, ein zusätzlicher Radiator im gleichen Luftstrom wenig mehr macht als "nicht schaden".


----------



## Niko199111 (2. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Frontradiator kann der Luft wohl kaum mehr Wärme zuführen, als er dem Kreislauf entzieht, also kann er die anderen Radiatoren auch nicht stärker aufheizen, als er selber die Hardware kühlt.
> 
> Je nach Luftdurchsatz, Wärmemenge und Restkreislauf kann es aber sein, ein zusätzlicher Radiator im gleichen Luftstrom wenig mehr macht als "nicht schaden".


Es ist ein TT Viev 71 Tg Snow da kann man  bei dem Radiator der am Mainboard Tray befestigt  ist die Lüfter auch so Montieren das Alle Radiatoren Luft von Außen einblasen also Kühle Luft


----------



## Sinusspass (3. August 2021)

Mal ganz unabhängig von der Frage nach dem Sinn: Beim View 71 kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass der Front- und der Seitenradiator sich in die Quere kommen. Bist du sicher, dass das bei deinem Aufbau überhaupt passen würde?
So, zum Thema extra Radiator: Grundsätzlich immer ja. Du erhöhst deine Fläche um fast die Hälfte. Klar, da stellt sich dann das Problem mit der Frischluft und der zusätzliche Radiator wird bei weitem nicht seine volle Leistung entfalten, aber er wird einen Mehrwert darstellen. Ob es den Aufwand wert ist, gerade im Bezug auf Kompatibilität, ist ne andere Frage. Die musst du entscheiden.


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2021)

Das stimmt, bei dem Gehäuse des Rechners meines Sohnes als Beispiel können max. 360 oben und vorne verbaut werden und an der Seite auch noch ein 240 Radiator. Jedoch passt an der Seite kein Radiator mehr vom Platz, wenn in der Front bereits ein Radiator verbaut ist (Umgekehrt natürlich auch nicht).


----------



## Niko199111 (3. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Mal ganz unabhängig von der Frage nach dem Sinn: Beim View 71 kann es ganz schnell passieren, dass der Front- und der Seitenradiator sich in die Quere kommen. Bist du sicher, dass das bei deinem Aufbau überhaupt passen würde?
> So, zum Thema extra Radiator: Grundsätzlich immer ja. Du erhöhst deine Fläche um fast die Hälfte. Klar, da stellt sich dann das Problem mit der Frischluft und der zusätzliche Radiator wird bei weitem nicht seine volle Leistung entfalten, aber er wird einen Mehrwert darstellen. Ob es den Aufwand wert ist, gerade im Bezug auf Kompatibilität, ist ne andere Frage. Die musst du entscheiden.


Ja der Seiten Radiator kann noch ein Stück nach Links verschoben werden und ist nur 30mm Dick zudem sind die Lüfter für den Seiten Radiator auf der anderen Seite da wo die Kabel rumlaufen


----------



## Niko199111 (3. August 2021)

Und wenn es gar nicht passt kommt der Radiator von Mainboard Tray einfach auf die Rückseite und nur die Lüfter vorne neben den Front Radiator


----------



## Sinusspass (3. August 2021)

Klar, kann man alles machen. Die Anmerkung war auch nur für den Fall, dass du dickere Radis im Einsatz hast. Aber so gibts keinen technischen Grund gegen den Frontradi. Höchstens nen finanziellen.


----------



## Niko199111 (3. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Klar, kann man alles machen. Die Anmerkung war auch nur für den Fall, dass du dickere Radis im Einsatz hast. Aber so gibts keinen technischen Grund gegen den Frontradi. Höchstens nen finanziellen.


Der Front Radi hat 55mm und der am Mainboard Tray 30mm und oben nochmal 55mm ich denke das geht schon man kann den Radi auf dem Mainboard Tray auch noch gut 2 cm nach Links Rücken da gibts auch noch Bohrungen


----------



## Sinusspass (3. August 2021)

Erst mal messen, bevor du anfängst zu basteln. Sonst sitzt man dann mit Pech da rum und ärgert sich grün und blau. Hatte ich in etwa so bei meiner ersten Wakü.


----------



## Niko199111 (3. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Erst mal messen, bevor du anfängst zu basteln. Sonst sitzt man dann mit Pech da rum und ärgert sich grün und blau. Hatte ich in etwa so bei meiner ersten Wakü.


Hab ich gerade der Radi oben ist ja nicht entscheidend dafür bei dem in der Front werd ich den 30mm Radi einbauen dann gibts rechts noch genug Platz für den anderen samt Lüfter


----------



## Niko199111 (8. August 2021)

Hab mir jetzt nach langem Überlegen die Radis bestellt so wirds final sein Oben Black Ice nemesis gtx 420 Front und Mainboard Tray jeweils 1 mal Black Ice Gts 360


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. August 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Lasset die ((Zeitreise))-(Wasser-)Spiele beginnen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon erste Ergebnisse?


----------



## Derjeniche (9. August 2021)

Kurze Frage: Hab mir ne Quadro angeschafft und *Lüfter *wassertemperaturabhängig geregelt.

Gekühlt werden eine 6800 (non xt) und ein 5600X. Verbaute Radiatoren sind 240mm, 280mm und 360mm bestückt mit Arctic P12 PWMs bzw Arctic P14 PWMs.

Bei Volllast (Furmark + Prime). Hab ich derzeit ein Delta von Wassertemperatur zu Umgebung (Thermometer im Raum) von ca 11 Kelvin im geschlossenen Gehäuse. Also bei 22° Raumtemperatur habe ich ca 33° Wassertemperatur unter Volllast (Testdauer ca 1.5h) bei ungefähr 1200-1300 RPM auf den Lüftern.

Sind die Werte so ok? Schauen mir eigentlich ganz gut aus. Höre zwar meinen Rechner (leider ) nicht mehr durchs Headset aber was solls, fürs Home Office ist das dann doch angenehmer.

Suche ein paar Vergleichswerte von Leuten, die jetzt nicht gerade mit fetten externen Moras unterwegs sind, sondern ebenfalls interne Radis haben  

€dit: Außerdem gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Aquasuite die Lüfterdrehzahl abhängig vom Delta zweier Sensoren zu regeln? Sollte es doch mal 30° in der Bude haben, habe ich ja relative wenig Chancen das Wasser kühler zu bekommen, aber da 30° im Wasser gemessen werden drehen die Lüfter schonmal direkt höher als mit sagen wir 18° Umgebung. 

Interessant wäre also wenn ich einen externen Temperatursensor der Lufttemperatur im Raum/Gehäuse misst hätte und einen Wassertempsensor und wenn das Delta Wasser => Luft größer wird drehen die Lüfter schneller? Es bringt mir nix die Lüfter bei 50% oder so drehen zu lassen wenn z.B. Wassertemp = 30° = Umgebungstemperatur denn wirklich kühler wirds halt dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Bei Volllast (Furmark + Prime). Hab ich derzeit ein Delta von Wassertemperatur zu Umgebung (Thermometer im Raum) von ca 11 Kelvin im geschlossenen Gehäuse. Also bei 22° Raumtemperatur habe ich ca 33° Wassertemperatur unter Volllast (Testdauer ca 1.5h) bei ungefähr 1200-1300 RPM auf den Lüftern.
> 
> Sind die Werte so ok?


Ja.

Deine Testbedingung ist aber Mist. Besser wären Werte als Ergebnis deines normalen Nutzungsverhaltens.


----------



## Derjeniche (9. August 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja.


Ok das ist doch schonmal schön zu hören.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Deine Testbedingung ist aber Mist. Besser wären Werte als Ergebnis deines normalen Nutzungsverhaltens.


Wieso? Klar ich verstehe, dass normales Nutzungsverhalten wohl am interessantesten ist, eben weil es die Realität ist, aber wenn ich theoretisch testweise stundenlang volle Last reinballer, dann kann ich doch zumindest davon ausgehen, dass meine Wakü immer innerhalb akzeptabler Parameter bleibt? Oder gibts da nen anderen Grund den ich gerade nicht raffe?


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2021)

Akzeptable Parameter bei einer Wakü sind was? Temps des Kühlmittels im Rahmen von weniger als 50°C, damit man keine Probleme mit Leitungen und Hardware bekommt, dafür darf es dann auch hölle laut sein?  Oder dann doch eher leise bei akzeptablen Temperaturen des Kühlmittels? Für mich ist nur Letzteres akzeptabel. Wobei "akzeptable Temperaturen" auch ein mehr als schwammiger und unspezifischer Wert ist. Und in der Realität wirst du wohl kaum die CPU und GPU gleichzeitig über Stunden an der Kotzgrenze fahren, oder doch?


----------



## McZonk (9. August 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Gibt es schon erste Ergebnisse?


105Watt (142W PPT) 7nm-Zen3-Dies sind echt hart für den Guten.  Stay tuned!

Wünsche zu Messungen gerne noch per PN. Bin noch bei CuPlex1.0…


----------



## Sinusspass (9. August 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Sind die Werte so ok? Schauen mir eigentlich ganz gut aus.


Sind völlig in Ordnung, da würde ich mit den Lüfterdrehzahlen noch deutlich runter gehen. Ist ja immerhin Wort-Case.


Derjeniche schrieb:


> Suche ein paar Vergleichswerte von Leuten, die jetzt nicht gerade mit fetten externen Moras unterwegs sind, sondern ebenfalls interne Radis haben


Ähmm... kommt aufs Gehäuse an, aber man kann den Mora auch intern schlagen.


Derjeniche schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Aquasuite die Lüfterdrehzahl abhängig vom Delta zweier Sensoren zu regeln?


Ja, über Softwaresensoren und etwas Spielerei geht das, aber frag mich nicht, ob man das nur mit dem Aquaero kann und wie genau man das alles macht. Da habe ich mich selbst nicht mit befasst.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Deine Testbedingung ist aber Mist. Besser wären Werte als Ergebnis deines normalen Nutzungsverhaltens.


Nö, das passt schon. Worst Case zur Ermittlung des maximalen Raum-Wasser-Deltas ist immer sinnvoll. Schlimmer wirds nämlich nicht. Die eigentliche Lüfterregelung bei niedrigerer Last kann man danach ja wunderbar an das eigene Nutzerverhalten anpassen.


----------



## Derjeniche (9. August 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sind völlig in Ordnung, da würde ich mit den Lüfterdrehzahlen noch deutlich runter gehen. Ist ja immerhin Wort-Case.


Ok werde ich dann noch etwas runterkorrigieren und schauen ob ich die Kiste noch was leiser bekomme


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ähmm... kommt aufs Gehäuse an, aber man kann den Mora auch intern schlagen.


Der Raum ist dein Gehäuse  


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, über Softwaresensoren und etwas Spielerei geht das, aber frag mich nicht, ob man das nur mit dem Aquaero kann und wie genau man das alles macht. Da habe ich mich selbst nicht mit befasst.
> 
> Nö, das passt schon. Worst Case zur Ermittlung des maximalen Raum-Wasser-Deltas ist immer sinnvoll. Schlimmer wirds nämlich nicht. Die eigentliche Lüfterregelung bei niedrigerer Last kann man danach ja wunderbar an das eigene Nutzerverhalten anpassen.


Sehr cool, dann schau ich mal ob ich was herausfinde oder ob mein suspekter Freund Google mir da was findet.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. August 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Der Raum ist dein Gehäuse


Fast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (22. August 2021)

Hat von euch schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem neuen RX6800/6900 Blöcken von Watercool gemacht oder was drüber gelesen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. August 2021)

@Tekkla

Kühlleistung:









						WATERCOOL --> Produktinfo
					

Dem VRAM wird es ziemlich egal sein ob er bei 60 oder 70 oder gar 80° rumdümpelt ^^  Ich ging von 90°C aus seinem Video aus. Was bei Mining schon sehr gut ist. Im Hochsommer sind es 100-110°C (die hatte ich im heissen Juni). Da wären mir 70-80°C mit zb seinem Mod lieber




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Bilder:









						[Sammelthread] - WaKü-Bastelfotos
					

98° scheint mir für Wakü deutlich zu warm.  Zeigt dir hwinfo o.ä. an, dass die CPU throttelt?  EDIT: zumindest, wenn Du Last auf alle Kerne gibts. Wenn ich Prime nur mit 4 Kernen (statt 16) laufen lasse, kommt mein 11900K auch auf bis zu 95°C bei einzelnen Kernen.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				












						[Sammelthread] - WaKü-Fotos
					

Sowas wird leider nicht angeboten




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Spulenrasseln:









						[Sammelthread] - AMD Radeon RX 6000 (Big Navi) Wasserkühler
					

Wenn ich das wüsste. Waren welche, die EVGA damals für die GTX 1080 FTW nachgeschickt hatte.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Rabauke (5. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
Hätte mal 2 kurze Fragen 
- hab hier eine Evga Rtx 2080 super black gaming, laut dem ek configurator passt der Kühler der rtx 2080ti, auf der watercool Seite steht das der Kühler der rtx 2080 passt. Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine Super und kann was dazu sagen? 
2 Frage : 2 interne 420er vs Aquaduct 720. Welchw der Möglichkeiten würdet ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## Sinusspass (5. September 2021)

1. Frage: Ich würde da grundsätzlich eher von der 2080 ausgehen, die 2080ti hat den größeren Chip und mehr VRAM-Module. Allerdings (und das habe ich nicht mehr so ganz auf dem Schirm) haben einige Hersteller gerade bei den 2000ern Kühler gebaut, die auf beide Karten gepasst haben, einfach weil die Karten es zugelassen haben. Ich würde da einfach mal bei den jeweiligen Herstellern nachfragen.
2. Frage: Da sollte das Aquaduct in der Regel besser abschneiden, weil es ungehindert Frischluft bekommt, aber warum nicht beides nehmen?


----------



## Rabauke (5. September 2021)

OK, das macht Sinn, hab natürlich weder einen EK nochmal einem watercool, sondern eine von aquacomputer  dann werd ich da mal fragen. 
Hab das Aquaduct nicht, hab momentan ein Fractal design 7xl mit 2 Airplex 420 hier, aber noch nicht zusammen gebaut. Könnte im Bekanntenkreis gehen nenne kleinen Aufpreis die Radiatoren gegen das Aquaduct tauschen, deshalb die Idee.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

Das Aquaduct ist alleine was die Steuerung(wenn es ein XT ist)+Pumpe an geht deutlich mehr als ein paar Radiatoren.
Die Performance dürfte vergleichbar sein.


----------



## Rabauke (5. September 2021)

Hätt ich mal deines gekauft  
Würde mich halt gerade reizen das es ne "fertiglösung" ist, Zeit und ein weniger die Motivation zum basteln sind abhanden gekommen 
Hab mir mal Bilder des ek waterblocks rtx 2080ti und des Aquacomputers angeschaut - denk das wird schwierig, der Aquacomputer deckt mehr Bauteile ab


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2021)

Nach den ersten 2-5 Schnitten an Arm und Hand vom Giganten hab ich mir auch die Komplettlösung zurück gewünscht.
Und jetzt liegt da seit mehreren Monaten ein DFS daneben, aber ich bin nicht motiviert das ganze Wasser wieder raus zu lassen  .


----------



## Rabauke (5. September 2021)

Stimmt, hatte schonmal gelesen das der Gigant ein recht einschneidendes Erlebnis sein kann  
Mal schauen, irgendwie werd ich mit der internen Wasserkühlung nicht mehr warm, selbst das 7xl ist mir überall zu eng


----------



## Kuhprah (9. September 2021)

Brauche mal ne kleine Info.. ist es für die Wakü besser wenn das Mainboard stehend installiert ist oder liegend? Wo is das Risiko für Luftblasen kleiner?


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2021)

Vollkommen egal. Entscheidend um die Luftblasen los zu werden ist die Position beim Entlüften auch mal zu ändern.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. September 2021)

Danke


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2021)

Das will man doch finden wenn man Wasser abläßt .........................
Befüllt war das nicht sichtbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht gut


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. September 2021)

Ja,ja. Ihr mit euren Hardtubes. Passiert bei "Softys" nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Ja,ja. Ihr mit euren Hardtubes. Passiert bei "Softys" nicht.


 ....das sind nur Spannungsrisse 
Die Tubes halten immer noch 1,5 bar aus den damit habe ich sie gerade abgedrückt.
Danach habe ich die Stelle einmal kurz erhitzt und abkühlen lassen ,erneut abgedrückt, befüllt und gut ist 

Kein wirkliches prob und schnell behoben


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. September 2021)

Dann ist ja eh alles in Butter. Wozu der Heul Smiley?


----------



## True Monkey (16. September 2021)

Weil das Zeugnis davon war das ich zuvor einen schlechten Job gemacht habe.
Hatte beim Zusammenbau nicht bedacht wenn ich etwas unter Spannung einbaue das es nach einer Zeit zu diesen Rissen führen kann.
Ein weiteres mal erwärmen und anpassen wäre der richtige weg gewesen.

Der Heulsmiley steht für ....wie kann man nur so blöd sein


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (18. Oktober 2021)

@zrav Super schönes Gehäuse. Ganz großer Blumenstrauß.
Aber mal ehrlich: Ist das leise unter Last?


----------



## shark75 (22. Oktober 2021)

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

Ich habe seit 2 Tagen meinen neuen Kreislauf in Betrieb. Am Anfang hatte ich bei 75% Pumpenleistung 112 Liter, welche dann auf ca. 107 Liter runterging. (nach ca. 2h).  Gestern lief der PC im StandBy (also ohne Belastung) ca. 3 Stunden und der Durchfluss ging runter auf 105 Liter. Heute habe das System wieder seit ca. 2 Stunden "kalt" am Laufen - seit dem wieder Reduzierung auf 102,3 aktuell.

Mein Setup:
MoRa 420 - Dual-Top mit 2x D5 auf 75% Leistung, Filter, über QD3 in den PC - CPU - Radiator 1: 360mm - 45er X-FLOW - Radiator 2: 360mm - 30er "normal" - High flow Next DFS - über QD3 raus in den MoRa. GPU ist noch nicht im Loop...

Im CPU Kühler sehe ich nichts flockig / zugesetzt - Wasser in AGB ist auch klar (bis auf kleine Luftbläschen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2021)

Ist noch Luft drin, warte ne Woche.


----------



## shark75 (22. Oktober 2021)

Bringt es was, die Pumpe längere Zeit auf 100% zu stellen, damit die Luft eher raus geht?


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du garantieren kannst, dass das Wasser dann nicht zu schnell im AGB landet und die Pumpe somit wieder die Bläschen oder sogar neue Luft ansaugt, dann ja.

Der bequeme Weg: einfach laufen lassen, wie es dir am angenehmsten ist. Die Luft geht schon raus.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2021)

shark75 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee?
> 
> Ich habe seit 2 Tagen meinen neuen Kreislauf in Betrieb. Am Anfang hatte ich bei 75% Pumpenleistung 112 Liter, welche dann auf ca. 107 Liter runterging. (nach ca. 2h).  Gestern lief der PC im StandBy (also ohne Belastung) ca. 3 Stunden und der Durchfluss ging runter auf 105 Liter. Heute habe das System wieder seit ca. 2 Stunden "kalt" am Laufen - seit dem wieder Reduzierung auf 102,3 aktuell.
> 
> ...



Normalerweise hat man bei laufenden Systemen tatsächlich eher eine Durchflusszunahme, aber nach so kurzer Gesamtlaufzeit und bei so geringen Schwankungen würde ich mich mit Spekulationen zurückhalten.
Und bei einer 6×-120-mm-plus-4×-200-mm-über-100-l/h-_CPU-only_-Wasserkühlung gibt es auf alle Fälle nur zwei Dinge, über die man sich sorgen sollte: Den eigenen Kontostand und den eigenen Geisteszustand. 
Aber nicht um die Kühlleistung.


----------



## shark75 (22. Oktober 2021)

... keine Sorge, die Grafikkarte kommt noch in den Loop.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Und bei einer 6×-120-mm-plus-4×-200-mm-über-100-l/h-_CPU-only_-Wasserkühlung gibt es auf alle Fälle nur zwei Dinge, über die man sich sorgen sollte: Den eigenen Kontostand und den eigenen Geisteszustand.


Mein Kollege hat sein System in zwei Kreisläufe aufgeteilt - CPU und GPU. Beides mal Alphacool Eisbecher als Pumpe. CPU mit nem 360er Radi gekühlt, GPU (eine GTX 3080 Aorus) mit nem 560er (45 mm in Push-Pull-Betrieb). Das Ding wird unter Last bei allen Lüftern aktiv (im Silent-Betrieb) ca. 35 Grad warm - und taktet auf 2,3 GHz  wohlgemerkt, es handelt sich um die Chiptemperatur, nicht um die des Wassers.
Sein größtes Problem ist, dass die Karte *zu kalt* ist und ab knapp 2 GHz anfängt zu fiepen 

Andere Leute: ich bekomme meine Hardware nicht kühl genug"
Er: "Halt mal mein Bier"


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Oktober 2021)

Geiler Typ, aber da kann ich noch locker mithalten. Zeit zum Angeben. 
1. Kreislauf: CPU, RAM, Rückseite des Boards, 3 420er, 1 560er, 2 DDCs
2. Kreislauf: Grakas, 8 560er, 6 DDCs
Lüfter laufen bei ca. 300-350 Umdrehungen. 

Meine Meinung dazu: Zu schlecht geregelt und ein Block sitzt verkehrt. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde ja 4*840 ist vollkommen ausreichend für CPU und GPU  .


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Oktober 2021)

Bis zur Decke ist doch noch Platz für einen zweiten Giganten.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2021)

Der Turm würde bei Roomba Berührung sofort einstürzen, aber ich glaube das Thema hatten wir schonmal.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (25. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Turm würde bei Roomba Berührung sofort einstürzen, aber ich glaube das Thema hatten wir schonmal.


Dafür gibt es eine Lichtschranke. Ich lass den roomba nie an meine Moras fahren. 

Und wer hat jetzt den größten von euch?


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Mein Kollege hat sein System in zwei Kreisläufe aufgeteilt - CPU und GPU. Beides mal Alphacool Eisbecher als Pumpe. CPU mit nem 360er Radi gekühlt, GPU (eine GTX 3080 Aorus) mit nem 560er (45 mm in Push-Pull-Betrieb). Das Ding wird unter Last bei allen Lüftern aktiv (im Silent-Betrieb) ca. 35 Grad warm - und taktet auf 2,3 GHz  wohlgemerkt, es handelt sich um die Chiptemperatur, nicht um die des Wassers.
> Sein größtes Problem ist, dass die Karte *zu kalt* ist und ab knapp 2 GHz anfängt zu fiepen
> 
> Andere Leute: ich bekomme meine Hardware nicht kühl genug"
> Er: "Halt mal mein Bier"


Genau 35 Grad bei 2,3GHz. Ist klar 

Bei der Radiatorfläche vllt bei 10 Grad Raumtemperatur und den Takt erreicht er wohl in dem Testtool in GPU-Z mit der man das Interface der Grafikkarte checked...

Das manche immer so übertreiben müssen.


----------



## Nathenhale (25. Oktober 2021)

Nur so mal als Info Ich habe am 7.September bei Watercool etwas bestellt (Mora und zubehör).
Ich habe nun Endlich die Versandbestätigung erhalten.
Ich muss sagen das sind Lieferzeiten die ich schon sehr Grenzwertig finde. Auf der Webseite stand was von 23 Werktagen bis Lieferung . Naja fast


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Oktober 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Genau 35 Grad bei 2,3GHz. Ist klar
> 
> Bei der Radiatorfläche vllt bei 10 Grad Raumtemperatur und den Takt erreicht er wohl in dem Testtool in GPU-Z mit der man das Interface der Grafikkarte checked...
> 
> Das manche immer so übertreiben müssen.


Ich habe nur wiedergegeben, was er mir gesagt hat. Kein Grund, pampig zu werden


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Turm würde bei Roomba Berührung sofort einstürzen, aber ich glaube das Thema hatten wir schonmal.



Einfach die 180-mm-Lüfterbohrungen in Deckel und Boden nutzen, um beide fest miteinander zu verschrauben. Zwecks größerer Aufstandfläche sollte man aber die Möglichkeit nutzen und je Level zwei Gigant direkt seitlich aneinander koppeln.^^
16*0 kommt sowieso viel besser als 4*8*140.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Block für eine GTX 1080. Bei den üblichen verdächtigen habe ich nichts mehr finden können. Weiss einer von euch Rat oder wo man noch schauen könnte?

Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist, dass es wohl kein Refdesign ist (gemäss Watercool)

Model ist: Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming 8G
PN: GV-N1080G1 Gaming-8GD


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2021)

Für ne 5 Jahre alte Karte in einem recht schwachen custom Design? Vergiss es. Da baut keiner mehr was.


----------



## ApolloX30 (28. Oktober 2021)

Wenn es einen Block gab, dann in den Anzeigen der Foren (Luxx) oder eka mal suchen. Und ggf haben die Hersteller irgendwo discontinued products auf ihren Seiten irgendwo versteckt...


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2021)

Bei EK sollten die trotzdem im Konfigurator auftauchen. Bei Liquid Extasy wird dagegen nie etwas abgesetzt, also wenn der Mal was passendes hatte kannst du den Kühler auch heute noch bestellen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2021)

Wenn einer was hatte, dann EK oder Alphacool. Deren Kompatibilitätslisten müssten noch verfügbar sein, nach dem Kühler selbst muss man halt auf Ebay fahnden. Hätten wir nicht 2020/2021, sondern ein normales Jahr, würde auch niemand etwas teureres als Gebrauchtware für eine so alte Karte in betracht ziehen. ^^


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Oktober 2021)

Ja die Karte ist nicht die neuste, aber ich könnte die gratis haben. Wäre immerhin ein spürbares Upgrade zu meiner Steinalten Karte  
Naja dann werde ich mal weiter das Internet durchforsten oder es bei Luft lassen...


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2021)

Ek hatte mal nen Block dafür, aber der ist wohl seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr lieferbar. Lass die Karte einfach auf Luft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2021)

Gratis ist das ein verdammt guter Deal 
Da kann man sich natürlich notfalls auch überlegen, ob man rumfuschen möchte: Zumindest auf Bilder hat die GBT 1080 das gleiche GPU/RAM/Spulen-Layout wie die 980-Referenz. Erst bei den MOSFETs ergeben sich unterschiede, aber viele Kühler haben in dem Bereich sowieso eine große einheitliche Fläche, und vor allem ist mittlere Halterungsbohrung bei den Wandlern verrutscht. Die äußeren könnten aber schon wieder passen und mal ehrlich: Wer braucht so viele Schrauben?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (28. Oktober 2021)

Wird doch alles überbewertet  4 um den Chip und aussen ein paar sollten reichen.
Müsste mal schauen ob man die Abmessungen der Schrauben findet, wer mal eine guter Anhaltspunkt, ob evt 980 Referenz auch gehen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Oktober 2021)

EKWB hat auf coolingconfigurator.com meist sehr saubere Fotos der Platinen und da PCI-E-Slot-Länge sowie Slotblechhöhe normiert sind, kann man die im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm seiner Wahl auf einen einheitlichen Maßstab skalieren und übereinander legen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (30. Oktober 2021)

Also wenn ich das so Vergleiche übers Aug, sieht es so aus, als würden nur die 4 Schrauben um den Chip genau passen (65mm quadrat). Sonst würde keine Schraube passen, bei den Mosfets ist diese ca 1cm zu weit hinten (gegenüber Ref 980). Eine hinten wäre schon noch okay gewesen aber nur mit den 4 um den Chip finde ich dann noch etwas knapp


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2021)

Wenn da hinten kein Wasser mehr fließt kann man noch mit relativ überschaubarem Risiko eigene Gewinde schneiden.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Oktober 2021)

Hab vorhin grad mal einen meiner älteren Radiatoren mit Wasser gespült und dabei auch mal alle Verschlüsse abgemacht... der unten sah dann so aus...
Sollte ich den Radiator noch mal in ein System einbauen oder besser nen neuen holen?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2021)

Ein Radiator nach längerer Zeit einfach nur ausspülen reicht nicht aus.
Ich würde solch eine Reinigung empfehlen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHzSwOqSqLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ob du Cillit BANG verwendest ist nicht so wichtig, weil es nur der Hersteller von einem Fett- und Kalklöser ist. Es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die genauso gut sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Oktober 2021)

Du meinst also dass das Teil auch nach 6 Jahren ohne Verwendung wieder sauber und brauchbar wird?


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Oktober 2021)

Klar, das ist ein Haufen Metall. Ordentlich gereinigt sieht der innerlich wieder wie neu aus.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Oktober 2021)

Dann mach ich noch schnell in den Laden auf etwas Cillit Bang holen.... die machen um 6 alle zu hier... 

Da meine aktive WaKü Zeit schon ne Weile zurück liegt... wie viele 120mm Plätze rechnet man im Schnitt pro 100W? Wenn man grob gesehen 1000W kühlen will ?


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Oktober 2021)

Die olle 100W/120er Regel kann man für "reicht" immer noch verwenden, für lohnt sich sollte man besser auf 50W/120er gehen. Dann hat man auch wirklich was von der Wakü, nicht nur Optik.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Oktober 2021)

Optik egal, is am Ende nimmer sichtbar. Aber ich hab hier noch 2 alte 360er Radis gefunden, und wenn ich die wieder verwenden kann is das ja nicht so übel  Erst sauber machen...

Dann überlegen wie einbauen. Ein- und Auslass am höchsten Punkt macht wohl immer noch Sinn, oder? Oder unten rein und oben raus?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2021)

Die Physik hat sich nicht geändert


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Oktober 2021)

Gut das zu hören  

Aber muss eh mal gucken wie ich die am Besten einbaue. Stehend, liegend, schräg... weiss noch nicht.


----------



## NiXoN (31. Oktober 2021)

@Icebreaker87 : wenn Du im Luxx angemeldet bist, da kannst Du ein ein "Gesuche" starten. Dort ist der MP etwas belebter als hier , gerade auch was etwas betagtere Wakü-Sachen angeht. Und jeder ist froh wenn er für so einen Kühler noch ein 🍺 raus bekommt, anstelle ihn als Briefbeschwerer rumliegen zu haben


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2021)

(@NiXoN warum fügst du das Bild von einem unicode smiley ein? 🤔)


----------



## NiXoN (31. Oktober 2021)

@Olstyle: habs gelöscht, den finde ich etwas moderner


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2021)

Du kannst Unicode direkt im Forum benutzen, dann sieht man den Smiley auch (bei Windows mit "Win"+"."). Bilder von fremden Seiten werden dagegen in der Regel unterdrückt.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Oktober 2021)

Meine Radis will niemand haben.. oder hat jemand Bock auf 360er Radis in schwefelgelb (RAL1016) 

Aber muss das jetzt eh umplanen.. ich brauch ein 2 Pumpensystem, aber weiss noch nicht mir welchen Teilen ich das umsetzten kann..  Also einen Wakü-Kreis, der aber Radiatoren an 2 Stellen hat. Einmal ein kleiner im System selber und dann ein MoRa im anderen Raum. Die Anlage muss aber im Idle auch laufen ohne den MoRa...


----------



## Sinusspass (1. November 2021)

Dazu brauchts denn dann 2 Pumpen? Eine langt doch auch in so Fällen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. November 2021)

Hi ich hab mir nen alpha cool block auf die 6900xt gemacht..  Wunderbar, dann wollte ich die Temps verbessern und hab sie nochmal abgenommen. Jetzt hab ich 100 prozent mehr spulenrasseln. Wie kann das sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. November 2021)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das so Vergleiche übers Aug, sieht es so aus, als würden nur die 4 Schrauben um den Chip genau passen (65mm quadrat). Sonst würde keine Schraube passen, bei den Mosfets ist diese ca 1cm zu weit hinten (gegenüber Ref 980). Eine hinten wäre schon noch okay gewesen aber nur mit den 4 um den Chip finde ich dann noch etwas knapp



Dann habe ich mich verschätzt. Vier Schrauben sind zu wenig, bei der Länge des PCBs braucht es hinten einen zusätzliche Fixierung damit sich nicht alles durchbiegt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn da hinten kein Wasser mehr fließt kann man noch mit relativ überschaubarem Risiko eigene Gewinde schneiden.



Einen Kühler zu finden, der hinter den Wasser durchflossenen Bereichen noch genug Material für weitere Gewinde hat, macht die Sache nicht einfacher.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hab vorhin grad mal einen meiner älteren Radiatoren mit Wasser gespült und dabei auch mal alle Verschlüsse abgemacht... der unten sah dann so aus...
> Sollte ich den Radiator noch mal in ein System einbauen oder besser nen neuen holen?



Auf dem Bild kann ich wenig erkennen, aber korrodiertes Nickel am Verschlussstopfen sagt erstmal gar nichts über die Zustände im Radiator aus. Der wird nämlich nicht vernickelt sein.


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. November 2021)

Kann es sein das die pads beim erneuten abnehmen jetzt zu dünn sind? Und keinen Druck mehr ausüben für die smds die mega pfeifen jetzt. Vorher wars ganz ok. Jetzt nicht mehr zu ertragen. Sogar mein Hund rennt weg beim höchsten Ton.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. November 2021)

Kann sehr gut sein, die Pads können bei passender Dicke die Vibrationen schlucken oder zumindest dämpfen. Kannst du wieder zurück wechseln?


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. November 2021)

Ich hab die selben wieder genommen, abgemacht, neue WLP drauf und wieder drauf gemacht. Und da Fing das Pfeif Konzert dann richtig an. Schrauben locker, fester. Nix bringt was.

Vielleicht ein Tipp, ich denke, die sind jetzt platt gedrückt ect. und nehmen die Vibrationen nicht mehr auf. Null. 
Vorher war es eigentlich echt okay. 

Welche Dicke könnte ich denn nehmen. Da würde ich extra welche Kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einen Kühler zu finden, der hinter den Wasser durchflossenen Bereichen noch genug Material für weitere Gewinde hat, macht die Sache nicht einfacher.


Durch bohren und kontern wäre da die Alternative wenn die Optik nicht primäres Kriterium ist.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2021)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Welche Dicke könnte ich denn nehmen. Da würde ich extra welche Kaufen.


Schau in die Umbauanleitung, darin wird mit dabei stehen, welche Dicke du haben musst. Es bringt nichts zu dünne zu kaufen und auch nichts, wenn sie zu dick ausfallen. Man kann es auch nicht verallgemeinern, da jeder Kühler hier anders ausfallen wird. Daher können wir dir nicht sagen, wie dick die Pads sein müssen.

Eine Alternative wäre noch mit einer Fühlerlehre dazwischenzugehen und den Abstand so auszumessen und dann noch 0,5mm dazuzurechnen.


----------



## NiXoN (1. November 2021)

es gibt auch weichere und härtere Pads. Bei weicheren könnte man vielleicht auch dickere verwenden


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2021)

Hatte mal eine Grafikkarte da kamen auf die VRam 0,5mm und Rest 1,00mm darauf. Da mir vor dem Zerlegen nicht bekannt war, welche Pads drauf sind und ich dazu nicht zuvor meine Grafikkarte extra zerlegen wollte, kaufe ich mir auf Verdacht hin nur 1,00mm Pads.

Das mit den 0,5mm sah ich erst später, als ich dazu die Grafikkarte zerlegte.
Es handelte sich in diesem Fall um eine Grafikkarte wo bereits ab Werk ein Wasserkühler verbaut war und ich daher nichts selbst umgebaut hatte.

Habe dann dennoch 1mm überall verwendet und das führte dazu, dass meine Spannungswandler zu heiß wurden und die Grafikkarte mit Last nicht mehr über 300 MHz takten wollte. Die verwendeten Pads waren auch recht steif und nicht ganz so weich wie die originalen, die zuvor drauf waren.

Nachdem ich die Grafikkarte erneut zerlegte sah, ich auch das mit den Spannungswandler kaum Abdrücke zu sehen waren. Habe dann einfach die Pads mit einem Haarföhn vor dem erneutem zusammenbauen warm gemacht, denn dadurch wurden sie auch weicher. Die Grafikkarte lief danach wieder problemlos.

Einige Zeit später kaufte ich mir doch noch die richtigen Pads dazu und dann konnte ich auch sehen, das durch meine Haarföhn Aktion die Vrams sich viel stärker eingedrückt hatten und es deshalb statt mit 0,5mm auch mit den 1,0 mm passte.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (2. November 2021)

Einige Leute bauen für BlingBling ja so Kreisläufe mit paralleler Anordnung, sprich GPU=>CPU=>GPU. Macht Strömungstechnisch nicht so richtig Sinn, aber wie verhält es sich da mit den Temperaturen? Ich stelle mir vor, dass die GPU erheblich zu wenig Wasser bekommt, wenn der CPU Block keine enorme Durchflussbremse ist.
Gleichzeitig würde eine solche Herangehensweise mein aktuelles Verrohrungsproblem lösen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2021)

Es gibt auch AIOs für CPU und GPU und manche User kaufen sich jeweils eine AIO dazu und verbauen dann zwei Radiatoren. Kühl technisch wird es auch gehen, da die Radiatoren ausreichend wärmer abführen  können. Wie kühl und leise es am Ende wird, hängt immer noch von der verbauten Fläche ab.

Ich finde aber ein Kreislauf besser, weil ich so alles zugleich kühlen kann und das eine das andere mit ausgleicht. Dazu dann ausreichend Fläche und die Temperaturen sind dennoch schön kühl und auch leise. Mit zwei Kreisläufe sehe ich eher nur ein optischen Grund dazu.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (2. November 2021)

Schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich hab mir mal ein Bild geliehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2021)

Na ja optimal ist es nicht, weil sich das Wasser immer nach dem geringeren Widerstand richtet. Aber am Ende hängt es auch mit ab, dass kein Temperaturlimit entsteht und das dürfte dabei auch nicht der Fall sein. Solange der Prozessor oder die Grafikkarte nicht ins Temperaturlimit rennt, ist es egal, ob ein paar Grad mehr oder weniger anliegen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2021)

In der Regel dürfte bei der Kombi der CPU-Kühler weniger abbekommen weil die immer noch die feineren Strukturen haben.
Im Beispielbild könnten der Mobo-Fullcover und Graka-Fullcover aber tatsächlich nicht weit auseinander liegen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. November 2021)

Spezialbeauftragter schrieb:


> Macht Strömungstechnisch nicht so richtig Sinn, aber wie verhält es sich da mit den Temperaturen? Ich stelle mir vor, dass die GPU erheblich zu wenig Wasser bekommt, wenn der CPU Block keine enorme Durchflussbremse ist.


Natürlich teilt sich der Wasserstrom und so hat eine Einzelkomponente natürlich weniger Durchfluss. Aber dass eine Komponente zu wenig bekommt, wird so schnell nicht passieren. Der Durchfluss wird von Druck und Widerstand bestimmt. Strömungswiderstände wiederum sind abhängig vom anliegenden Durchfluss. Irgendwo trifft es sich dann und da läuft die Wakü. 
Worauf ich hinaus will ist: Wenn ein Block kaum Durchfluss bekommen würde (und er nicht verstopft ist), dann hat er auch nur einen sehr geringen Strömungswiderstand. Ergo bekommt er doch mehr Wasser. Dann hat der restriktivere Kühler einen etwas niedrigeren Durchfluss, das kann schon sein. Nur wird das abseits von Verstopfungen nicht völlig unverhältnismäßig sein. Zumindest wenn beide Kühler eine Struktur haben, wird der restriktivere Kühler schlimmstenfalls halb  so viel wie der weniger restriktive abbekommen. Dazu kommt dann, dass solche Optiksysteme oft eher wenig Radiatoren verwenden und ein Gesamtdurchfluss im Bereich 200l/h gar nicht mal so selten ist. Da würde selbst ein sehr restriktiver Graka-Kühler noch gute 60l/h bekommen. Reicht. Klar, die Temperaturen werden mit steigendem Durchfluss besser, aber so groß ist der Unterschied nicht, dass es irgendwas entscheidet. Gute Temps hat man entweder auch mit wenig Durchfluss oder man hat sie mit viel auch nicht.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (3. November 2021)

Das mit dem Strömungswiderstand habe ich nicht bedacht, guter Punkt. Danke!


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

Guten Morgen, zusammen.
Habe mir einen Mora zugelegt und möchte an diesem zwei Pumpen(DDC oder D5) montieren.
Würde das mit einem Aquaero, den ich auch am Mora verbauen möchte, funktionieren?
Hinzu kämen zwei Tempsensoren und ein DFM.

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2021)

Kommt auf die genauen Pumpen drauf an. Mit PWM dürfte das gehen, analog zwei Pumpen zu regeln lastet das Aquaero schon ziemlich aus.


----------



## NiXoN (4. November 2021)

@Solo_Morasso: 
wenn Du 2x D5 Next von AC nimmst brauchst Du keinen Aquaero zum Regeln, das kannst Du über die Pumpen selbst machen.
Für 2x D5 gibt es auch das entsprechende Top und die Befestigung am Mora bei Watercool, zum Beispiel: dieses


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

NiXoN schrieb:


> @Solo_Morasso:
> wenn Du 2x D5 Next von AC nimmst brauchst Du keinen Aquaero zum Regeln, das kannst Du über die Pumpen selbst machen.
> Für 2x D5 gibt es auch das entsprechende Top und die Befestigung am Mora bei Watercool, zum Beispiel: dieses





Olstyle schrieb:


> Kommt auf die genauen Pumpen drauf an. Mit PWM dürfte das gehen, analog zwei Pumpen zu regeln lastet das Aquaero schon ziemlich aus.



Guten Morgen, ihr Beiden.
Danke für euren Beitrag.
Habe das Aquaero übrig liegen und dachte bevor es vergammelt.
Auch ein DDC ist noch hier.
wenn es aber mit der D5-Kombi einfacher wäre, umso besser.
Dann brächte ich folglich nur zwei mal 12V Spannung,richtig?


----------



## IICARUS (4. November 2021)

Die  D5 Next wird mit einem SATA Stromkabel mit Spannung versorgt (5v + 12v).
Die Daten können dann per USB-Kabel auch auf die Rückseite des Rechners eingesteckt werden. Hatte ich mal Testweise mittels Adapter so gelöst.









						Aquacomputer USB-Kabel A-Stecker auf Miniaturstecker VISION, Länge 200 cm
					

USB-Kabel zum Anschluss eines Aqua Computer USB-Gerätes mit Miniaturstecker (z. B. VISION) an einen USB-A Port.    Gesamtlänge incl. Stecker ca. 200 cm. Lieferumfang: Ein Kabel




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

Vermutlich brauche ich dann zwei davon, eins pro Pumpe?
Könnte ich die Pumpe, bzw. die Lüfter dann auch über die Aquasuite steuern?
Wie hast du das mit der Spannungsversorgung gemacht?


----------



## IICARUS (4. November 2021)

Ja lässt sich über die Aquasuite steuern.

Die Lüfter könntest du direkt mit der D5 Next anschließen und dann auch über die Aquasuite steuern. Die Pumpe hat sogar noch ein Temperatursensor mit verbaut. Den virtuellen Durchflusssensor davon, solltest du aber nicht nutzen, da ist ein echter DFS besser. An der D5 Next kannst aber nur entweder ein DFS am Lüfteranschluss betreiben oder die Lüfter. Beides zugleich geht nicht. Daher wirst du dazu noch dein Aquaero mit nutzen müssen oder solltest du 2x D5 Next verbauen, einen für die Lüfter und den zweiten für den DFS.

In meinem Fall war es nur ein Testbetrieb und daher hatte ich einfach ein langes SATA Verlängerungskabel von meinem Netzteil zur Pumpe raus geführt.


Solo_Morasso schrieb:


> Vermutlich brauche ich dann zwei davon, eins pro Pumpe?


Ja.
Wobei dieses nur dazu da ist, um alles per Aquasuite steuern zu können, denn die Pumpe selbst lässt sich auch über das integrierte Display und dessen Buttons einstellen und regeln.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (4. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kommt auf die genauen Pumpen drauf an. Mit PWM dürfte das gehen, analog zwei Pumpen zu regeln lastet das Aquaero schon ziemlich aus.


Ne, das schafft das Aquaero schon ohne Probleme. Ich habe zwei DDC und 18 Lüfter analog am Aquaero hängen. Ist kein Thema.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

Hm, macht meine Entscheidung nicht einfacher


----------



## NiXoN (4. November 2021)

@Solo_Morasso: Du hättest vielleicht erwähnen können dass Du schon Sachen davon da hast, ich bin davon ausgegangen dass Du das erst noch kaufen möchtest. Natürlich kann man das auch anders lösen als ich vorgeschlagen hatte.
Ich selbst nutze gern die D5 weil die sich in meinen Augen schöner regeln lässt. Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten die mit Aquabus von AC, da kann man die Drehzahl einfach per Software ändern, bei der DDC braucht man da immernoch etwas dazu.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

Oh, mein Fehler.
Sind alles noch Altlasten aus der Kramkiste.
Habe jetzt erstmal Kabel geordert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. November 2021)

ULTITOP DUAL D5 MIRROR BLACK Pumpenadapter für zwei D5-Pumpen, G1/4
					

ULTITOP DUAL D5 MIRROR BLACK Pumpenadapter für zwei D5-Pumpen, G1/4: Extrem kompaktes Top für zwei D5-Pumpen, gefertigt aus massivem Messing, anschließend handpoliert und dunkel vernickelt. Die Pumpen werden nacheinander vom Kühlmittel durchströmt, dadurch verdoppelt sich der Druck und ein...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				








__





						ULTITOP DDC MIRROR BLACK Pumpenadapter für DDC-Pumpen, G1/4
					

ULTITOP DDC MIRROR BLACK Pumpenadapter für DDC-Pumpen, G1/4: Extrem kompaktes Top für DDC-Pumpen, gefertigt aus massivem Messing, anschließend handpoliert und dunkel vernickelt. Bei der Entwicklung des ULTITOP DDC wurde auf ein optimales Strömungsverhalten geachtet, das Ergebnis ist ein extrem...




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

Danke! Tendiere zu der Watercool-Lösung für den Mora.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (4. November 2021)

80 Euro für ein DDC-Top.... 180 für ein Dual D5 Top. Bei den Preisen gibt es nach oben wirklich überhaupt kein Limit mehr.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> 80 Euro für ein DDC-Top.... 180 für ein Dual D5 Top. Bei den Preisen gibt es nach oben wirklich überhaupt kein Limit mehr.


Deshalb eher Watercool…ist 40€ günstiger und eine Halterung ist auch dabei. Außerdem verfügbar


----------



## DOcean (4. November 2021)

Aquacomputer ULTITUBE D5 100 PRO LEAKSHIELD Ausgleichsbehälter
					

Der ULTITUBE D5 PRO LEAKSHIELD von Aquacomputer, kommt als Kombination, bestehend aus Ausgleichbehälter und Leakshield. Der  Ausgleichbehälter  aus Borosilikatglas, mit einem Durchmesser von 65mm, besitzt eine sehr hohe Härte und...




					www.aquatuning.de
				






> Lieferfrist: 20.01.2022 - 22.01.2022


Weiß einer was da los ist? sind ja abartige Lieferzeiten....


----------



## Sinusspass (4. November 2021)

Aquacomputer behandelt im eigenen Shop zuerst die Kunden, die schon bestellt haben. Die üblen Fristen dienen zum Teil auch der Abschreckung. Es soll meistens deutlich schneller gehen. Andererseits ist das Leakshield derzeit einfach zu gefragt.
Bei Aquatuning sieht das anders aus. Da wird AC wohl einfach ein Datum angegeben haben, bei dem sie verbindlich einen Schwung Ultitubes an AT liefern können.


----------



## DOcean (4. November 2021)

ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO LEAKSHIELD Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe und Leckageschutzsystem
					

ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO LEAKSHIELD Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe und Leckageschutzsystem: Die Ausgleichsbehälter der ULTITUBE-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Plexiglas eine sehr hohe Härte...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				





> Nicht am Lager, Lieferzeit nach DE bis zu 60 Tage


auch nicht viel besser  ist doch alles doof zur Zeit...


----------



## Sinusspass (4. November 2021)

Ja, und genau die Angabe heißt oft genug: Ist in 2 Wochen da.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (4. November 2021)

Habe kürzlich 2x den Highflow next geordert. Lieferzeit war auch extrem lange angegeben...am nächsten Tag wurde gliefert.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2021)

Ist von euch schon mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen die Wakü im Sommer über ein Ventil an die dann für Kühlung genutzte Wärmepumpe zu hängen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2021)

Kreise direkt verbinden ist eigentlich immer eine schlechte Idee. Ein Wasser/Wasser Wärmetauscher wäre aber denkbar, dann spart man sich das Medium Luft dazwischen.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (6. November 2021)

Wäre aber aufwendig.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2021)

Ist ein einzelnes Bauteil das viel Ärger ersparen kann. So ein Platten-Wärmetauscher ist auch nicht sonderlich teuer.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2021)

Die Frage dabei: Erspart es mir dann im Sommer den Mo-Ra?


----------



## Nathenhale (6. November 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Frage dabei: Erspart es mir dann im Sommer den Mo-Ra?


Man wehrt sich lange gegen den Mora . Doch am Ende baut man trotzdem einen ein . Auch wenn es wie bei mir knapp 7 Jahre oder länger von der ersten coustom Wasserkühlung , bis zum Mira gedauert hat.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Frage dabei: Erspart es mir dann im Sommer den Mo-Ra?


Man wehrt sich lange gegen den Mora . Doch am Ende baut man trotzdem einen ein . Auch wenn es wie bei mir knapp 7 Jahre oder länger von der ersten coustom Wasserkühlung , bis Mora gedauert hat .


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2021)

Ähm. 2x Mo-Ra 360 und so...


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. November 2021)

Aktuell reichen noch zwei Moras. Warte mal ab, bis die Empfehlung bei DREI liegt.


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2021)

Zweimal und dann außerhalb von Hörreichweite sind schon arger Luxus.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (7. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Man wehrt sich lange gegen den Mora . Doch am Ende baut man trotzdem einen ein . Auch wenn es wie bei mir knapp 7 Jahre oder länger von der ersten coustom Wasserkühlung , bis zum Mira gedauert hat.
> 
> Man wehrt sich lange gegen den Mora . Doch am Ende baut man trotzdem einen ein . Auch wenn es wie bei mir knapp 7 Jahre oder länger von der ersten coustom Wasserkühlung , bis Mora gedauert hat .


Vorteil ist auch, dass man von der Größe der Gehäuse unabhängig ist.


----------



## Maendro (8. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Man wehrt sich lange gegen den Mora . Doch am Ende baut man trotzdem einen ein . Auch wenn es wie bei mir knapp 7 Jahre oder länger von der ersten coustom Wasserkühlung , bis zum Mira gedauert hat.
> 
> Man wehrt sich lange gegen den Mora . Doch am Ende baut man trotzdem einen ein . Auch wenn es wie bei mir knapp 7 Jahre oder länger von der ersten coustom Wasserkühlung , bis Mora gedauert hat .


So geht es mir auch, ich kann mich mit dem Gedanken noch nicht anfreunden aber es muss wohl einer werden


----------



## True Monkey (8. November 2021)

Mal meine Ghetto Wakü ein wenig erweitert   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nur mit Glykol könnte es zu probs kommen.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Frostschutzmittel im Kreislauf aus ?
Schläuche zur GPU haben Armaflex 


Schrotte ich damit den Acryl Waküblock der GPU oder sonstiges ?

ach ja ....kühlen  mit Diceblock vor Lüfter
Ziel ...unter 0


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2021)

Sagen wir mal so, mit POM hätte ich weniger Bedenken.


----------



## True Monkey (8. November 2021)

Ich hab was ich hab ....und das ist ein Acrylblock 
Ich teste das einfachhalber mal mit ein Stück Acrylhardtube 
Besser das schrotten wie den GPU block


----------



## True Monkey (8. November 2021)

Mal ein Testlauf ohne den Radi runter zu kühlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich das ein Diceblock vor dem Radi ausreicht um unter null zu kommen.
Vereinfacht die Sache aber auch da ich dann nicht so sehr mit Kondenswasser zu kämpfen hab


----------



## Solo_Morasso (9. November 2021)

Heineken als Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (10. November 2021)

Jemand schonmal das System komplett mit Absperrventilen kompartimentiert? Also so, dass jedes wesentliche Teil abgesperrt werden kann. Lohnt das oder lasst ihr doch immer das ganze Wasser ab. Mir kommen die vielen Ventile aufwendig vor und das Ablassen des Wassers ist ja kein allzu großer Krampf.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (10. November 2021)

Ich bin noch etwas Retro und verwende Schläuche. Da ist es kein Problem den Schlauch abzuklemmen und mit einem Stopfen zu verschließen. Ich lasse nie das Wasser ab für kleinen Umbauen an der Wakü.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2021)

Auf dem Teststand setze ich mittlerweile voll auf einen halb leeren AGB + Leakshield, aber zu Hause lasse ich aus dem internen Kreislauf so viel ab, wie von alleine rauskommt. Macht ja vom Aufwand her keinen Unterschied, ob man 30 ml oder 300 ml rauslaufen lässt.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (10. November 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Macht ja vom Aufwand her keinen Unterschied, ob man 30 ml oder 300 ml rauslaufen lässt.



So denke ich auch.

Schläuche sind ja ganz cool und so. Aber Hardtubes


----------



## Solo_Morasso (10. November 2021)

Spezialbeauftragter schrieb:


> Jemand schonmal das System komplett mit Absperrventilen kompartimentiert? Also so, dass jedes wesentliche Teil abgesperrt werden kann. Lohnt das oder lasst ihr doch immer das ganze Wasser ab. Mir kommen die vielen Ventile aufwendig vor und das Ablassen des Wassers ist ja kein allzu großer Krampf.


Würde ich definitiv machen, wenn ich permanent Hardware teste oder tauschen würde.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2021)

Spezialbeauftragter schrieb:


> Jemand schonmal das System komplett mit Absperrventilen kompartimentiert? Also so, dass jedes wesentliche Teil abgesperrt werden kann. Lohnt das oder lasst ihr doch immer das ganze Wasser ab. Mir kommen die vielen Ventile aufwendig vor und das Ablassen des Wassers ist ja kein allzu großer Krampf.


Ich lasse immer das ganze Wasser ab, aber ich habe auch nur interne Radiatoren. Das läuft da quasi komplett von alleine raus. Das Befüllen und Entlüften geht bei 3 D5 die insgesamt für 250l/h Durchfluss sorgen auch entsprechend schnell.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (10. November 2021)

Und du kannst so schnell nachfüllen, dass die 250 Liter Pumpen nicht leer laufen?


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (10. November 2021)

Hab mich grade dagegen entschieden. Kugelhähne sind ja auch einfach sauteuer.


----------



## NiXoN (10. November 2021)

ich habe welche vor und nach den Radiatoren und ich glaube nach der Pumpe noch, dass man die Kühler öffnen kann und den Rest der Infrastruktur lassen kann


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2021)

Spezialbeauftragter schrieb:


> Hab mich grade dagegen entschieden. Kugelhähne sind ja auch einfach sauteuer.


Für alle Komponenten dürftest du dann auch irgendwann beim Preis eines Leakshields sein.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Und du kannst so schnell nachfüllen, dass die 250 Liter Pumpen nicht leer laufen?


Bis der Kreislauf voll ist nehme ich meist nur eine Pumpe, aber selbst mit allen 3 geht es. Man muss nur schnell den Ausschalter drücken.


----------



## True Monkey (10. November 2021)

Versucht nie .......ich meine wirklich nie Gardena Schläuche zu benutzen 

Ihr ahnt nicht was ich vorhin geschafft habe beim Umbau meiner Testwakü auf zwei 280er intern (Haus) und extern zwei 420er ( Draußen )

Die Anschlüße von EPDM auf Gardena waren nicht dicht und so habe ich alles rechts von diesem Pic (dahin laufen die Schläuche ) geflutet,
Da stehen ja nur zwei Rechner , ein Drucker und ein mini Kühlschrank 
Gut das ich mich mit trocknen auskenne das einzigste was auch komplett nass geworden ist und bisher immer noch den Dienst verweigert ist ein Dark Hero
Vllt sollte ich warten bis es ganz trocken ist aber das Dice wartet nicht ....das verschwindet 

Wenigstens ist meine Wakü jetzt aufgeräumt
 Aber inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob der Platz über den Benchplatz so klug gewählt ist.
Auf jeden Fall sorgt sie da  dafür das es nicht langweilig wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. November 2021)

Verkauft Gardena nicht auch gerne passende Anschlüsse zu saftigen Preisen? 
Allgemein finde ich auf Zug belastete Schläuche ohne Sicherung unmittelbar über der Hardware ... spannend.

Hinweis an der Stelle: Eheim Universal sollten nicht über Kopft betrieben werden, weil sich dann Luft im Lager sammeln und das praktisch trocken laufen lassen kann. Würde die Pumpe zumindest um 90° drehen. Wenn du noch häufiger alles Wasser rauslaufen willst, vielleicht auch eine Halterung für aufrechte Montage bauen, dann bleibt immer etwas Wasser in der Pumpe und erleichtert das befüllen.


----------



## NiXoN (11. November 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hinweis an der Stelle: Eheim Universal sollten nicht über Kopft betrieben werden,



Das wollte ich auch schon schreiben!
Man könnte sie einfach oben aufs Brett schrauben, und fertig. Nur der eine Schlauch wäre dann etwas blöd zu verlegen.
Ich fand die In-/Aus-Belegung der Pumpe schon sehr oft falsch herum angeordnet um sie hübsch zu verbauen, auch ein Grund warum ich zur D5/DDC gewechselt bin.


----------



## True Monkey (11. November 2021)

Ja das ganze ist verbesserungswürdig
Aber reichte um gestern Nacht die Effizienz  zu testen

Wenn der interne mit dem externen zusammen läuft lande ich bei ca 8° Wassertemp bei last 
Sobald ich an den internen die Lüfter abwürg geht es abwärts auf 3° und ich kämpf mit Kondenswasser am gesamten Schlauch 

Temps um den Gefrierpunkt draußen reichen dafür aus.

perfekt ....so wollte ich es
Regelbare Temp durch zuschaltung des internen "Wärmetauschers" .....nee Klimaanlage ist Crap dagegen so schnell kühlt das Ding die Innenluft runter
Ich hab gestern Nacht sogar die Heizung anmachen müssen da es zu kalt innen wurde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Allgemein finde ich auf Zug belastete Schläuche ohne Sicherung unmittelbar über der Hardware ... spannend.


Ok jetzt brauche ich 7m EPDM 16/10 damit ich die 8 zusammengestückelte Schläuche ersetzen kann.
Ich habe für den Aufbau 14 Stecktüllen als Verbinder gebraucht mangels passenden Schlauch 

Du ahnst gar nicht wo ich mit den gestückelten Schläuche überall durchfahr nur damit die Länge nach draußen reicht.
Viel aufregender kann man einen Wasserkreislauf gar nicht gestalten und besonders wenn es anfängt an den Schläuchen zu kondensieren 

Aber ...den Platz des radi habe ich nicht ohne Hintergedanken genau an dieser Stelle gewählt 
Der zieht die Kalte Luft des CPU Pots weg bzw nutzt die.
Zum einen kann ich damit kühlen zum andern wird das dadurch Board nicht so nass


----------



## True Monkey (12. November 2021)

Neuer Tag .....neuer Versuch bzw nächste Ausbaustufe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute kümmere ich mich mal um die Isolierung und die Verschlauchung.

Dann wird der Doppel 280er noch ein wenig modifiziert (Tropfschale +Steigschlauch ) die Pumpe umgesetzt und ebenfalls  mit einer Tropfschale versehen 
Die Verschlauchung wandert von auf auf unter die Arbeitsplatte und wird von da bis nach draußen mit Arma isoliert.
nein kein Gardena 

Schlauch Python Vinyl 10/16 lebensmittelecht und Bierdurchlaufkühler erprobt 

Pumpe zum Abnehmer EPDM 10/12 isoliert Ganzkörperkondom - Arma 
Abnehmer zum Radi genauso 
Alles andere intern 10/16 EPDM isoliert Arma 

Plan steht ........jetzt warte ich nur noch auf einen der mir die Arbeit abnimmt 

......

......

......

ich wußte das das wieder an mir hängen bleibt 

...


----------



## True Monkey (12. November 2021)

Gesagt .....getan  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter der Platte geht es dann mit den isolierten Schläuchen nach draußen wo jetzt zwei 420er(45mm) sitzen
Kühlmedium ......Wasser Glykol Gemisch 5-1

Getestet und dicht


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (12. November 2021)

Jemand DEN Tipp für einen sehr kurzen drehbaren Doppelnippel? Wäre grade das Teil, das ich brauche und darf entsprechend auch teurer sein. Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen hab ich nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. November 2021)

Meinst du ein fitting das man beide Enden getrennt von einander drehen kann ?


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (13. November 2021)

Japp. Ein in sich drehbares Mittelstück mit 2x AG 1/4".


----------



## SnaxeX (14. November 2021)

Hat von euch irgendjemand das "Problem", dass alle heilige Zeiten mal eure GANZEN Profile löscht bzw. Einstellungen in Aquasuite?

Hab gestern den PC ganz normal ausgeschalten, schalte heute ein und ALLES ist weg. Darf also für 9 Lüfter wieder die "perfekten" Lüftereinstellunge suchen gehen, danke - so stell ich mir meinen Sonntag Morgen vor.

Edit: Und toll ist natürlich, wenn einen die Software drauf hinweißt, dass es ne neue Software gibt, aber ich nicht für die Bezahlen möchte und die daher 100 mal wegklicken muss und gerne mal immer wieder kommt.
NEIN DANKE, ich brauch es nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (14. November 2021)

Spezialbeauftragter schrieb:


> emand DEN Tipp für einen sehr kurzen drehbaren Doppelnippel?


do

https://www.caseking.de/bitspower-a...MI7aao8cuX9AIVDc93Ch2sygdiEAQYEiABEgIPDPD_BwE


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. November 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Hat von euch irgendjemand das "Problem", dass alle heilige Zeiten mal eure GANZEN Profile löscht bzw. Einstellungen?
> 
> Hab gestern den PC ganz normal ausgeschalten, schalte heute ein und ALLES ist weg. Darf also für 9 Lüfter wieder die "perfekten" Lüftereinstellunge suchen gehen, danke - so stell ich mir meinen Sonntag Morgen vor.
> 
> ...


Woher sollen wir wissen, um welche Software es sich bei dir handelt?


----------



## SnaxeX (14. November 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Woher sollen wir wissen, um welche Software es sich bei dir handelt?


Ah sorry, da war der 1. Kaffee noch nicht intus. 

Aquasuite.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. November 2021)

Hatte ich noch nie. Mache aber auch immer ein Backup, wenn ich was ändere. Das geht in Aquasuite.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (14. November 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Hatte ich noch nie. Mache aber auch immer ein Backup, wenn ich was ändere. Das geht in Aquasuite.


Wie? Habe diese Option nicht gefunden.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (14. November 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> do
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/bitspower-a...MI7aao8cuX9AIVDc93Ch2sygdiEAQYEiABEgIPDPD_BwE



Leider viel zu lang.
Habe das Problem jetzt mit Try&Error mit verschiedenen Anschlüssen gelöst, so dass der Multiportwürfel in der richtigen Position rauskommt.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (14. November 2021)

Solo_Morasso schrieb:


> Wie? Habe diese Option nicht gefunden.


Beim Aquaero geht das unter "System". 

Vielleicht funktioniert das bei anderen Steuerungseinheiten aber nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (14. November 2021)

Diese Backup Funktion kenne ich auch vom Aquaero 6, aber es gibt auch in der Aquasuite die Möglichkeit Einstellungen abzuspeichern.

Zumindest mit meiner aktuellen Aquasuite Version. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild1 aus der Aquastream Ultimate Einstellung und Bild 2, aus der Quadro Einstellung.)


----------



## Solo_Morasso (14. November 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Beim Aquaero geht das unter "System".
> 
> Vielleicht funktioniert das bei anderen Steuerungseinheiten aber nicht.


Danke für die Info.
Beim Quadro folglich auch?


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (14. November 2021)

Bei mir geht das bei allen Geräten (Aquaero, Octo, High Flow Next)


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. November 2021)

Solo_Morasso schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Beim Quadro folglich auch?


Ich habe aber auch noch eine Softwareversion von 2017. Keine Ahnung wie das Ganze bei einer "aktuellen" Version ausschaut.
Bei meinen Poweradjust geht das allerdings nicht.


----------



## blautemple (15. November 2021)

Ich sichere einfach den Aquasuite Ordner unter "ProgramData". Den kann man bei einer Neuinstallation dann einfügen und es ist direkt alles wieder da.

Irgendwelche Einstellungen oder Profile hat die Aquasuite bei mir noch nie vergessen. Allgemein hat die bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht. Ich habe einmal alles eingestellt und die Software von da an quasi nie wieder beachtet.


----------



## DARPA (15. November 2021)

Ich hatte einmal den Fall, dass in der Aquasuite alle Regler gelöscht waren (mit der die Lüfter gesteuert werden).
Dadurch liefen die Lüfter nur im idle speed bzw. waren aus und beim zocken ging auf einmal der Alarm an, weil das Wasser bei 40 °C war. Deshalb ist es erst aufgefallen.
Komisch dabei war, dass ungeregelte Lüfter ja eigentlich voll speed laufen. Aber das war nicht der Fall. 
Hab auch nie die Ursache rausgefunden.

Das war aber auch das einzige Mal. Ansonsten bleiben alle Einstellungen immer gespeichert.


----------



## Tekkla (15. November 2021)

SnaxeX schrieb:


> Hat von euch irgendjemand das "Problem", dass alle heilige Zeiten mal eure GANZEN Profile löscht bzw. Einstellungen in Aquasuite?
> 
> Hab gestern den PC ganz normal ausgeschalten, schalte heute ein und ALLES ist weg. Darf also für 9 Lüfter wieder die "perfekten" Lüftereinstellunge suchen gehen, danke - so stell ich mir meinen Sonntag Morgen vor.


Kein Backup,  kein Mitleid.

In den letzten Jahren habe ich das nicht erlebt, obwohl ich alle Updates inkl. Insider-Versionen mitmache.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. November 2021)

Grüß euch. 

Ich hab mir ein neues System zusammengebastelt in welchem ich zwei D5 PWM von Aquacomputer mit einem Dual-Top von Watercool verwende. Beide Pumpen bekommen den Strom direkt vom NT und hängen mit Tacho/PWM an je einem Lüfterport von meinem Aquaero 6LT. 

In der Aquasuite habe ich mir dann Vorgabewert-Regler erstellt und beide Lüfterports auf PWM-Ansteuerung gestellt. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass eine der beiden Pumpen unabhängig vom PWM Signal auf der minimalen Drehzahl zu verweilen scheint. Die andere lässt sich problemlos ansteuern. 

Daraufhin habe ich die funktionierende Pumpe vom Strom genommen und geschaut, ob die andere überhaupt dreht. Abseits von einem leichten Zirpen kann ich aber kein merkbares Betriebsgeräusch ausmachen. Ich habe deren Tacho/PWM-Anschluss dann auch noch an den anderen Lüfterport vom AE6 gehängt um da ein Problem auszuschließen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. 

Interessant ist, dass die Drehzahl der Pumpe, welche mir in der Aquasuite angezeigt wird, leicht fluktuiert und so im Bereich von 1790-1810Upm liegt. Auch ohne jegliches PWM Signal dreht die Pumpe nicht hoch.

Übersehe ich etwas, oder ist die Pumpe einfach nur defekt? Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee, über Input würd' ich mich freuen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2021)

Bei Pumpen+PWM+Aquaero erinnere ich mich dunkel an Probleme mit fehlenden Pull-ups.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (16. November 2021)

Hast keinen Durchflusssensor um zu schauen, ob die zweite Pumpe überhaupt läuft?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Pumpen+PWM+Aquaero erinnere ich mich dunkel an Probleme mit fehlenden Pull-ups.



Das war mit EKWB-Pumpen. Die AC-eigenen sollten eigentlich entsprechend ausgestattet sein. So oder so müsste es wenn dann beide Pumpen treffen.
Ich würde als erstes mal Kabel/Anschlüsse/Pumpen jeweils über kreuz prüfen.


----------



## claster17 (16. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Pumpen+PWM+Aquaero erinnere ich mich dunkel an Probleme mit fehlenden Pull-ups.


Aquacomputer betont auf der Produktseite, dass die eigene D5 PWM entsprechend modifiziert ist:


Spoiler



Achtung: Die Aqua Computer D5 Pumpe besitzt einen optimierten PWM-Eingang und kann daher mit jedem nach Intel-Spezifikation ausgelegten PWM-Ausgang angesteuert werden. Insbesondere kann diese Pumpe vom aquaero 5/6 an den Lüfterkanälen mit zusätzlichem PWM-Ausgang betrieben werden, ohne dass Verlustleistungen am aquaero auftreten. Alle derzeit (Stand Januar 2015) von anderen Herstellern angebotenen D5-Pumpen mit PWM-Eingang besitzen eine andere Hardware und können z.B. vom aquaero 5/6 per PWM nicht richtig gesteuert werden! Die Aqua Computer D5 Pumpe arbeitet mit allen uns bekannten Controllern zusammen.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (16. November 2021)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Solo_Morasso (16. November 2021)

Leute, hab ein kleines Problem :
An meinem Mora befindet sich die D5 PWM, die an einer Qudro angeschlossen ist und 4 Lüfter. Die Lüfter werden in der Aquasuite angezeigt, die Pumpe nicht.
Laufen tut sie.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Da_Obst (16. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Pumpen+PWM+Aquaero erinnere ich mich dunkel an Probleme mit fehlenden Pull-ups.



Genau deswegen habe ich mir ja eigentlich die D5 PWM von AC geholt, diese sollten nämlich einwandfrei laufen. 



Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Hast keinen Durchflusssensor um zu schauen, ob die zweite Pumpe überhaupt läuft?



Aktuell nicht, da warte ich noch auf ein Paket.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das war mit EKWB-Pumpen. Die AC-eigenen sollten eigentlich entsprechend ausgestattet sein. So oder so müsste es wenn dann beide Pumpen treffen.
> Ich würde als erstes mal Kabel/Anschlüsse/Pumpen jeweils über kreuz prüfen.



Ich hab mal die Pumpen aus dem Top genommen und geguckt, ob bei der einen eventuell der Rotor verklemmt ist. Da war aber alles sauber, immerhin ist das System quasi frisch befüllt. 

Jedenfalls laufen nun seit dem Zusammenbau plötzlich beide mit voller Geschwindigkeit wenn kein PWM Signal anliegt. Ich beschwere mich nicht, kann mir aber nicht erklären woher der Wandel kommt, da ich das Top genau gleich zusammengebaut habe wie vorher.

Naja, weiters hat sich ergeben, dass wohl zwei meiner Lüfter-Ports am AE6LT kein korrektes PWM-Signal ausgeben. Wenn eine Pumpe an einem solchen Port hängt, dann läuft sie mit der niedrigsten Geschwindigkeit und lässt sich nicht regeln. Deswegen sind nun die PWM Kabel beider Pumpen gebrückt an den funktionierenden Port angeschlossen den ich noch übrig habe.

Als ich gestern die unterschiedlichen Ports ausprobiert habe muss ich wohl durcheinander gekommen sein, die Kombination beider Probleme hat auf mich einfach so gewirkt als ob die Pumpe kaputt wäre. Bin echt froh, dass das jetzt läuft. Dennoch Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (16. November 2021)

Freut mich!


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2021)

Solo_Morasso schrieb:


> An meinem Mora befindet sich die D5 PWM, die an einer Qudro angeschlossen ist und 4 Lüfter. Die Lüfter werden in der Aquasuite angezeigt, die Pumpe nicht.


Die Pumpe IST ein Lüfter im/am QUADRO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (17. November 2021)

Bei mir nicht. Es werden nur die vier Noctuas angezeigt.


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2021)

Dann solltest du deine Pumpe mal an einen der 4 Lüfteranschlüsse anschließen. Mein Bild zeigt dir mein Setup mit den zwei Mora's und ihren  jeweils 9x 120er Lüftern über einen SPLITTY9 an Anschluss 1 und 2. Anschluss 3 ist unbenutzt und an Anschluss 4 hängt die Pumpe.

Das QUADRO hat keinen eigenständigen Anschluss für eine Pumpe. Für das QUADRO ist die Pumpe ein Lüfter.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (17. November 2021)

Danke für die Infos.
Werde heute mal meine Verkabelung überprüfen.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (17. November 2021)

Wie hast du denn verkabelt? Jeden Noctua an einen eigenen Ausgang? Wo hängt dann die Pumpe?


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir gestern einen MO-RA 3 Pro bestellt.

Aktuell sieht mein WAKÜ System wie folgt aus :
1x 360er Radi 
1x480er Radi
1xD5 Pumpe
gekühlt wird die CPU und die GPU.

Reicht die eine D5 Pumpe von der Förderleistung aus ? 
Wie verhält sich das mit der Schlauchlänge und der Förderleistung ?

Bin noch ein bisschen überlegen zwecks des Standortes vom MO-RA. Eventuell auf dem Balkon im Winter bestimmt ne Kalte Angelegenheit 

Schon mal Danke für eure Expertise.


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Dezember 2021)

Eine Pumpe reicht locker. 
Die Schlauchlänge ist quasi irrelevant, eine einzelne D5 hat genug Saft um ~300m horizontaler Wegstrecke, bei einem ID von 10mm, mit einem Durchfluss von 60lph zu überbrücken. 
Das hauptsächliche Leistungskriterium für eine Pumpe ist die Förderhöhe, eine D5 schafft im Schnitt so 3,7m. Sprich, wenn dein Kreislauf insgesamt eine Höhe von 3,7m überschreitet, dann wird es Probleme mit dem erstmaligen Befüllen und Entlüften geben. Sobald ein Kreislauf vollständig befüllt ist fällt die Höhendifferenz aber wieder aus der Gleichung.


----------



## NiXoN (17. Dezember 2021)

butzbert schrieb:


> Eventuell auf dem Balkon im Winter bestimmt ne Kalte Angelegenheit


wie willst Du die Schläuche nach außen legen?? 🤔 
Dann bekommst Du aber auch massig Probleme mit Schwitzwasser, denk dran.
Der Mora kann eigentlich überall hin, zumal die Lüffis ja sowieso nur langsam drehen brauchen. Nur atmen sollte er halt können


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2021)

Naja einfach durch die Wand legen. 
Wieso Schwitzwasser Probleme ? Meinst du wegen der Temperatur Differenz von Außen ins Haus ?


----------



## NiXoN (17. Dezember 2021)

ja, Du holst Dir halt eine Kältebrücke ins Haus, spätestens wenn die Wakü mal nicht läuft.
Auch musste Du die Wanddurchführung luftdicht bekommen.

Warum willst Du so einen Aufwand betreiben, ist das notwendig, hast Du so viel Wärme zum Wegkühlen?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2021)

butzbert schrieb:


> Reicht die eine D5 Pumpe von der Förderleistung aus ?


Schafft die locker, auch wenn der Durchfluss bei Minimaldrehzahl vielleicht etwas knapp sein könnte.


butzbert schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das mit der Schlauchlänge und der Förderleistung ?


Schlauch hat praktisch keinen Widerstand, das passt schon.


butzbert schrieb:


> Bin noch ein bisschen überlegen zwecks des Standortes vom MO-RA. Eventuell auf dem Balkon im Winter bestimmt ne Kalte Angelegenheit


Das größte Problem bei generell allen Kühlmethoden, bei denen irgendwas (deutlich) unter Raumtemperatur läuft, ist, dass es Kondenswasser gibt.


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2021)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ja, Du holst Dir halt eine Kältebrücke ins Haus, spätestens wenn die Wakü mal nicht läuft.
> Auch musste Du die Wanddurchführung luftdicht bekommen.
> 
> Warum willst Du so einen Aufwand betreiben, ist das notwendig, hast Du so viel Wärme zum Wegkühlen?


War nur eine Überlegung. Habe nicht soviel zum wegkühlen. Währe mehr eine Spielerei für mich.
Denke dann lasse ich das einfach, hab gerade erst mein Haus neu eingedämmt

Das Übertakten bringt ja leider immer weniger. 300MHZ bei mein 9900K bringen nicht wirklich einen Plus Vorteil.
Tja und meine 3080 da bekommst eventuell 6FPS mehr durch das Takten raus.

Im Sommer fand ich meine Kühlung halt ein bisschen Schwach auf der Brust.
Man merkt schon deutlich das der Kühlungsbedarf der letzten Jahre, durch die neue Stromfressende Hardware hoch gegangen ist. Hab teileweise eine Wassertemperatur von 40 Grad gehabt, find ich halt deutlich zu hoch.
Ich will ja keine lauten Lüfter hören, dafür habe ich mir ja keine WaKü gegönnt.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2021)

Ja, und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, wie die Luftkühler auf Grafikkarten aufgeholt haben, muss man schon etwas eskalieren, damit die Wakü wirklich deutlich besser ist.


----------



## butzbert (17. Dezember 2021)

Ja das stimmt wirklich. Teste immer die Grakka im Original Zustand bevor ich ein Block drauf baue.
Dann weiss ich vorher Safe ob ich defekt gebastelt habe, oder defekte Hardware bekommen habe.

Der Lüfter von der MSI Trio hat seine Dienste schon gut erfüllt.
Noch ne Fette CPU mit Luftkühlung ins Gehäuse. Dann können wir bald Blumenkohl im Gehäuse Dampfgaren


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (17. Dezember 2021)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Sobald ein Kreislauf vollständig befüllt ist fällt die Höhendifferenz aber wieder aus der Gleichung.


Echt jetzt? Das heißt, die Wakü könnte auch 100 Meter hoch sein und es wäre kein Problem?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2021)

An sich ja, sobald mal die Luft raus ist. Nur wird man bei 100m Höhe langsam aber sicher Probleme mit dem Druck bekommen. Immerhin lasten ganz unten 100m Wassersäule, also 10 Bar Druck, und das verträgt ne Wakü nicht so gut.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (17. Dezember 2021)

butzbert schrieb:


> Naja einfach durch die Wand legen.



Bitte nicht Wenn das nicht professionell gemacht wird, kannst du damit ernsthafte Schäden an der Bausubstanz erzeugen.


----------



## NiXoN (17. Dezember 2021)

@butzbert: eine Wakü hat noch einen großen Vorteil vor der LuKü: Du kannst die Kühlfläche nahezu endlos erweitern, also wenn Dir die Temps zu hoch sind hänge einen weiteren Radiator dran (am einfachsten und effektivsten einen externen, z.B. Mora).
Und ob Dir im Sommer die Kühlung mit dem Balkon hilft ist auch eher fragwürdig, aber da hast Du das Problem mit dem Kondensat nicht, ebenso wie das mit der Wanddurchführung, weil Du da einfach die Balkontür offen lassen kannst , aber da holst Du Dir eher die Temps ins Case anstelle dass Du sie entfernst


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Dezember 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Lasset die ((Zeitreise))-(Wasser-)Spiele beginnen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Gibt es schon erste Ergebnisse?





McZonk schrieb:


> 105Watt (142W PPT) 7nm-Zen3-Dies sind echt hart für den Guten.  Stay tuned!
> 
> Wünsche zu Messungen gerne noch per PN. Bin noch bei CuPlex1.0…


Hi, bekommt dein Artikel noch den letzten Feinschliff oder habe ich ihn nur übersehen ?


----------



## McZonk (26. Dezember 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hi, bekommt dein Artikel noch den letzten Feinschliff oder habe ich ihn nur übersehen ?


Heya, Du musst Dir keiner Schuld bewusst sein und wenigstens einer der aufpasst () - *Blick geht in meine Richtung*. Das Thema ist hinter zwei weiteren Projekte zurückgefallen (tbd + klick), steht aber für die Zeit zwischen den Jahren auch noch auf der ToDo. Für eines der beiden anderen Themen musste ich aber auch nochmal umbauen, weshalb nach dem CuPlex1.0 erstmal Schluss war. Vorhaben steht aber noch.


----------



## peg1988 (5. Januar 2022)

Hy hatt jemand schon mal den 
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT, G1/4​zwischen den Leitungen gehängt sodass der in der Luft ist? Oder vertragen das die rohre nicht weil zu schwer ? 
Würde ihen gerne an dieser stelle einbauen wo das x markiert ist


----------



## Anthropos (5. Januar 2022)

Kannst du machen. Das Teil wiegt quasi nichts.


----------



## peg1988 (5. Januar 2022)

Okay hatte nur angst wegen dem Rohr wenn das warm wird nicht das das ganze in sich knickt oder sowas


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Januar 2022)

Wenn das Rohr so warm wird, dass es knicken kann, kocht dein  Wasser sowieso schon. Die halten schon bisschen Temperatur aus.


----------



## peg1988 (5. Januar 2022)

Alles klar danke


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Januar 2022)

McZonk schrieb:


> Heya, Du musst Dir keiner Schuld bewusst sein und wenigstens einer der aufpasst () - *Blick geht in meine Richtung*. Das Thema ist hinter zwei weiteren Projekte zurückgefallen (tbd + klick), steht aber für die Zeit zwischen den Jahren auch noch auf der ToDo. Für eines der beiden anderen Themen musste ich aber auch nochmal umbauen, weshalb nach dem CuPlex1.0 erstmal Schluss war. Vorhaben steht aber noch.


Ich habe mein System aus Neugierde gestern auch auf den Cuplex Pro Rev.3 vom Februar 2007 umgebaut.

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen: Der Kühler hat mit der Abwärme keinerlei Probleme. 

Cinebench R23
Minimum Test Duration 30 minutes (Test Stability)
250W
Raumtemperatur im Ansaugbereich der Radiatoren 22°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischenstand nach 17min




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endergebnis nach 30min




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pixekgod (7. Januar 2022)

glaub ihr mit 2x 420 Radiatoren 1290k + 3090 kommt man einigermaßen gute temp. hin
weil ich habe mir das 7000d geholt vorher hat ich das 750d und einen 240er + mora3  
aber das das 7000d so groß ist wollte ich auch den mora3 verzichten


----------



## claster17 (7. Januar 2022)

Definiere "gut".

Mir waren 2x 420mm für nur 4790K + 1080Ti (~350W) für die gewünschte Temperatur nicht leise genug. Seit dem MoRa420 liefen die beiden 420er sogar nur noch passiv mit.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (8. Januar 2022)

Auf Mora 3 verzichten..... Hast du Fieber? Bist krank?


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (8. Januar 2022)

Also ich bastel mir grade 2x420 für knapp 300W TDP und plane Ausgänge ein, falls ich mal an ne richtige GPU komme. Für die jetzige Hardware reicht das und für betrieb ohne externen Radiator wäre das auch mit mehr völlig ok, aber bei 600W hätte ich da keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Januar 2022)

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man für eine Erwartungshaltung hat.
Ich hab im Worst-Case ~300W Verlustleistung und möchte auf meinen MoRa nicht mehr verzichten.
Abseits von den Pumpen ist mein System nun nämlich so gut wie lautlos, abgesehen von ein paar Ärgernissen wie Spulenfiepen und dem NT-Lüfter.

Ich hatte zuvor das Flächenäquivalent von 2x560mm intern verbaut und das war mir bei einer angemessenen Wassertemperatur [~10K Delta] zu laut.


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. Januar 2022)

Was ist wohl schneller?
Eine GTX Titan der ersten (!) Generation aus dem Jahr 2013 (6 GB VRAM) oder eine GTX 1060 aus dem Jahr 2016, ebenfalls mit 6GB VRAM, beide unter Wasser?   ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2022)

Wenn die Titan entsprechend geocct ist, dürfte die, je nach Anwendung einen Hauch schneller sein. 
Soweit die VRAM Ausstattung der 780Ti reichte, war die der 1060 mindestens ebenbürtig bis minimal fixer, aber das bei modernen Games dürfte die modernere Chiparchitektur bei Pascal wohl greifen. 
Außerdem ist natürlich der Energiebedarf der Titan nicht so ganz ohne.


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. Januar 2022)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn die Titan entsprechend geocct ist, dürfte die, je nach Anwendung einen Hauch schneller sein.



Und wenn beide auf Stock sind?


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Soweit die VRAM Ausstattung der 780Ti reichte, war die der 1060 mindestens ebenbürtig bis minimal fixer, aber das bei modernen Games dürfte die modernere Chiparchitektur bei Pascal wohl greifen.
> Außerdem ist natürlich der Energiebedarf der Titan nicht so ganz ohne.



Jep...  da ist ne 1060 schön sparsam. Hält das Wasser kühl. 
Will fix n kleines System bauen (kein Gehäuse, kommt an die Wand), rein passive Komponenten, da könnte der Stromhunger schon ne Rolle spielen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (19. Januar 2022)

Finde erst mal einen Wasserkühler für die 1060.


----------



## Gabbyjay (19. Januar 2022)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Finde erst mal einen Wasserkühler für die 1060.


Ach je... dacht gar nicht, dass das so schwierig ist. Danke für den Hinweis.
Nu ja ne 1060 würd mir schon gefallen für das System, weil die ja recht sparsam ist. Vll ist ja was zu finden.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Januar 2022)

Warum sollte man für ne 120W-Karte, die 300€ gekostet hat, einen Wasserblock bauen? Klar, gibts, aber ganz ehrlich: Hart unnötig. Ab 200W macht es langsam Sinn, ab 300W sollte man Wasser nutzen und ab 400W braucht man Wasser. Aber für bisschen mehr als 100W... nö, jedenfalls nicht bei ner GPU.


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2022)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> glaub ihr mit 2x 420 Radiatoren 1290k + 3090 kommt man einigermaßen gute temp. hin
> weil ich habe mir das 7000d geholt vorher hat ich das 750d und einen 240er + mora3
> aber das das 7000d so groß ist wollte ich auch den mora3 verzichten


... wenn du es laut magst, dann passt es. Ansonsten hole den Mora3 und hänge den 240er oder 280er ins Gehäuse. Man sagt als Faustformel: pro 100W Verlustleistung ein 120er Radi 45mm Dicke. Je mehr Fläche und je flacher der Radi oder größer der Lamellenabstand, umso leiser das ganze. Und natürlich so wenige Lüfter wie möglich! Mit dem Mora im Loop ist über Jahre ausgesorgt!


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Warum sollte man für ne 120W-Karte, die 300€ gekostet hat, einen Wasserblock bauen? Klar, gibts, aber ganz ehrlich: Hart unnötig. Ab 200W macht es langsam Sinn, ab 300W sollte man Wasser nutzen und ab 400W braucht man Wasser. Aber für bisschen mehr als 100W... nö, jedenfalls nicht bei ner GPU.


Brauchen? Braucht man überhaupt eine Grafikkarte? Könnte man genauso sagen.
Ich baue ein System ohne jegliche aktive Belüftung, und da ich keine neuere Grafikkarte benötige, hatte ich die 1060 im Auge, eben gerade wegen der geringen Abwärme. Dann kann ich mir u. U. sogar n Reservoir sparen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir u. U. sogar n Reservoir sparen.


Ein Ausgleichsbehälter dient auch nicht zur Kühlung. Wie der Name bereits aussagt, soll es die Luft im System mit Wasser ausgleichen.

Je nach Füllmenge wird es halt länger dauern bis das gesamte Kühlwasser eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht wird. Zum Befüllen ist solch ein Ausgleichsbehälter auch hilfreich und auch damit nicht ständig Wasser nachgefüllt werden muss. Denn bekanntlich verdunstet mit der Zeit auch immer etwas Wasser.

Bei 375 ml was bei mir reinpasst, müsste ich jahrelang kein Wassernachfüllen. 
Habe letztens ein paar Wochen nach dem Befüllen nur aus optischen Gründen etwas Kühlwasser nachgefüllt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein Ausgleichsbehälter dient auch nicht zur Kühlung. Wie der Name bereits aussagt, soll es die Luft im System mit Wasser ausgleichen.
> 
> Je nach Füllmenge wird es halt länger dauern bis das gesamte Kühlwasser eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht wird. Zum Befüllen ist solch ein Ausgleichsbehälter auch hilfreich und auch damit nicht ständig Wasser nachgefüllt werden muss. Denn bekanntlich verdunstet mit der Zeit auch immer etwas Wasser.
> 
> ...



Ich red von nem Fass als Reservoir, nicht von nem AGB. 
AGBs hab ich einen an der Pumpe und einen extra für die Optik.


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Brauchen? Braucht man überhaupt eine Grafikkarte? Könnte man genauso sagen.
> Ich baue ein System ohne jegliche aktive Belüftung, und da ich keine neuere Grafikkarte benötige, hatte ich die 1060 im Auge, eben gerade wegen der geringen Abwärme. Dann kann ich mir u. U. sogar n Reservoir sparen.


... das solltest du dir nochmal überlegen. Ohne Luftzug steht in deinem Gehäuse die Luft und die Komponenten werden ordentlich warum. Entsprechend nimmt die Alterung der Elektronikbauteile zu. Auch kann es zu Instabilitäten führen. Also zwei ausgesuchte, langsam drehende Lüfter einbauen (vorn unten und hinten oben), anständig entkoppeln und ausreichend kühl ist es bei lautlosem Rechner!


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Januar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich red von nem Fass als Reservoir, nicht von nem AGB.
> AGBs hab ich einen an der Pumpe und einen extra für die Optik.





brooker schrieb:


> ... das solltest du dir nochmal überlegen. Ohne Luftzug steht in deinem Gehäuse die Luft und die Komponenten werden ordentlich warum. Entsprechend nimmt die Alterung der Elektronikbauteile zu. Auch kann es zu Instabilitäten führen. Also zwei ausgesuchte, langsam drehende Lüfter einbauen (vorn unten und hinten oben), anständig entkoppeln und ausreichend kühl ist es bei lautlosem Rechner!



Ich verwende kein Gehäuse; die Hardware hängt an der Wand. Lüfter verwende ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, möchte ich auch nicht. War auch nie ein Problem.
Da nur die alte Titan (erste Generation) nicht mehr im System ist, brauche ich Ersatz und möchte halt ungern ein "Downgrade". Sprich die neue Karte sollte leistungstechnisch nicht unter der Titan liegen, lieber darüber, aber gleichzeitig möglichst sparsam sein und möglichst wenig Abwärme produzieren, da schien mir die 1060 gut geeignet, aber wenns mit Wasserkühlern da so schwer ist, kann ich ja auch nochmal nach Alternativen gucken.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Januar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Brauchen? Braucht man überhaupt eine Grafikkarte? Könnte man genauso sagen.


Das Problem liegt schlicht beim Geld. Der übliche Käufer einer 1060 achtet auf die Kosten des PCs, sonst würde er eine stärkere haben. Und Wakü kostet eben eine ganze Stange Geld und bringt zumindest aus Leistungssicht nicht so viel. Da wird jemand, der ohnehin sparsam mit dem Geld umgeht, nicht viele 100€ für etwas ausgeben, wovon er nur wenige Vorteile hat, wenn man für das selbe Geld einen gewaltigen Leistungsschub kaufen könnte. Sowas macht man eben nur, wenn man auch bei der Graka bei den Topmodellen oder der Oberklasse dabei ist und nicht der unteren Mittelklasse. Dann sitzt das Geld eben lockerer. 


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir u. U. sogar n Reservoir sparen.


Ein Reservoir hat nichts mit Abwärme oder so zu tun. Das hat ganz andere Funktionen, die rein gar nichts mit der Kühlleistung der Wakü zu tun haben, sondern mit dem ordentlichen Betrieb (und darüber dann vielleicht mit der Kühlleistung).


----------



## DARPA (21. Januar 2022)

Es ist jetzt aber auch nicht so, dass es keine Blöcke für 1060 Modelle gibt. Also wenn man nen bisschen rumschaut kann man sich schon ne passende Kombi organisieren (falls der Markt das aktuell zulässt.)


----------



## Eyren (21. Januar 2022)

Ich werde wohl bald umbauen müssen.

Mit meiner 3090 im UV und dem neuen 5900x mit "OC" (clocktuner/PL) geht mein Wasser steil Richtung 29°C bei 22°C Raumluft.

Wenn ich jetzt der 3090 noch erlaube frei zu takten erreiche ich wohl die 30°C.

Also wird es eindeutig Zeit für einen zweiten MoRa, wobei ich dann direkt austauschen gegen 2x420. Der 360 war in meinem Fall leider ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Anthropos (21. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt der 3090 noch erlaube frei zu takten erreiche ich wohl die 30°C.


Das nenn ich mal First-World-Problems! 
Ernsthaft? 30°C Wasser-Temperatur hätten andere gern.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2022)

Ich denke auch ich sollte den 3360er durch mehr ersetzen damit endlich die Temps unter 30°C sind.
Ok, vielleicht könnte ich dem Kreislaufs auch mehr als eine DDC310 geben, die >30°C sind nämlich immer nur vor dem Radi .


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt schlicht beim Geld. Der übliche Käufer einer 1060 achtet auf die Kosten des PCs, sonst würde er eine stärkere haben. Und Wakü kostet eben eine ganze Stange Geld und bringt zumindest aus Leistungssicht nicht so viel. Da wird jemand, der ohnehin sparsam mit dem Geld umgeht, nicht viele 100€ für etwas ausgeben, wovon er nur wenige Vorteile hat, wenn man für das selbe Geld einen gewaltigen Leistungsschub kaufen könnte. Sowas macht man eben nur, wenn man auch bei der Graka bei den Topmodellen oder der Oberklasse dabei ist und nicht der unteren Mittelklasse.



Das ist doch höchst individuell... gerade in einem Forum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen kann man sowieso nicht von einem "üblichen Käufer" sprechen.  
Es geht eben nicht immer um Leistung, sondern in meinem Fall primär um Lautlosigkeit (sowie auch sekundär um Optik und Spaß am Basteln).
Leistungstechnisch brauch ich nichts neueres in diesem System, aber ich möchte halt keinen Rückschritt machen.

Die WaKü-Komponenten sind in meinem Fall ja allesamt schon vorhanden (bis auf den Grafikkarten-Kühler eben).
Also wassergekühlt ist eh klar bei mir, mehr Leistung brauch ich nicht, also stellt sich die Frage, gebe ich jetzt 800 Euro + Kühler für ne Grafikkarte aus, deren Leistung ich nicht brauche, oder eben 300 + Kühler für ne 1060.   
Aber ist auch erstmal ein Gedanke gewesen, gibt evtl. noch andere Alternativen als Grafikkarte, hatte nur die 1060 als recht angenehmen Sweet-Spot aus Leistungsaufnahme und Leistung in Erinnerung, und da sie auch schon älter ist, schlägt sie auch nicht so krass ins Budget wie derzeit die aktuellen Grafikkarten.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ein Reservoir hat nichts mit Abwärme oder so zu tun. Das hat ganz andere Funktionen, die rein gar nichts mit der Kühlleistung der Wakü zu tun haben, sondern mit dem ordentlichen Betrieb (und darüber dann vielleicht mit der Kühlleistung).



Selbstverständlich kann man mit einem ausreichend großen Reservoir hervorragend passiv kühlen und prima Abwärme von der Grafikkarte abführen.
Ich habe das lange Zeit mit schönen Aquarien so gemacht (natürlich ohne Fische).
Du leitest das warme Wasser oben in das gut abgedichtete Becken (oder eben in ein Fass) und führst von unten das kalte Wasser ab.
Bei entsprechend großer Wassermenge dauert es eine Ewigkeit, bis das Wasser überhaupt auf Temperatur kommt (wie viel Wasser man benötigt, muss man eben danach ausrichten, wie viele Stunden das System jeweils durchgehend in Betrieb sein soll). Ich habe es jedenfalls nie geschafft, hier überhaupt in nennenswerte Temperaturbereiche zu kommen, und über Nacht kühlt es wieder ab. Das wohlgemerkt mit der recht stromhungrigen Titan.
Mit einer Grafikkarte, die weniger Abwärme produziert, komme ich untervoltet unter Umständen auch mit Monsterradis im Passivbetrieb hin (muss man halt testen), da ich inzwischen auch kaum mehr spiele (allenfalls mal ne Stunde) und dann evtl. kompakter bauen kann. Für den Alltagsbetrieb reicht mir ohnehin ein einfacher Monsterradi ohne Lüfter.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> wie viel Wasser man benötigt, muss man eben danach ausrichten, wie viele Stunden das System jeweils durchgehend in Betrieb sein soll


Und genau das macht das Reservoir zu einem Puffer und nicht zu einem Kühler.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und genau das macht das Reservoir zu einem Puffer und nicht zu einem Kühler.


Aber Du benutzt es, um zu kühlen. Als Kühler hat es übrigens niemand bezeichnet. Aber nenns von mir aus gerne Puffer.  Ich denk es ist klar, was und wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2022)

Die Frage bei einer GTX1060 ist, ob es nicht simpler und günstiger ist, diese einfach mit enem riesen passiv Kühler und einer Optimierung in Sachen TDP Limit vs OC so ein zu stellen, dass die bei deiner Nutzung trotz fehlendem Lüfter eben noch sauber kläuft. Gerade ohen Case ist eben die Thematik Stauwärme ggf. nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Frage bei einer GTX1060 ist, ob es nicht simpler und günstiger ist, diese einfach mit enem riesen passiv Kühler und einer Optimierung in Sachen TDP Limit vs OC so ein zu stellen


Bingo, das ist auch mein Gedanke!
Muss halt testen, inwieweit das dann noch hinkommt.
Großer Kühler ist ja vorhanden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2022)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit GTX1060 und 1070Ti sidn da ganz gut, allerdinsg war das immer für Dauerlauf (24/7 bei Faltaktionen) und damit natürlich nicht unbedingt auf maximale spieleleistung ausgelegt.
das ist aber ggf. bei dir auch machbar?
Passiv war bei mri da aber nichts, ich habe aber auch beide Karten da jeweils mit Stock-Kühlern benutzt.
Da das im Keller lief, war Lautstärke da eher egal, dafür waren die Karten dann eher im Temperaturbereich, den man sonst passiv idle hat


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da das im Keller lief, war Lautstärke da eher egal, dafür waren die Karten dann eher im Temperaturbereich, den man sonst passiv idle hat


Joar im Keller ist natürlich optimal... leider habe ich keinen Keller, sonst könnte man da sicher auch was machen.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das ist doch höchst individuell... gerade in einem Forum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen kann man sowieso nicht von einem "üblichen Käufer" sprechen.


Klar, wir sind halt alle bisschen bekloppt.


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Also wassergekühlt ist eh klar bei mir, mehr Leistung brauch ich nicht, also stellt sich die Frage, gebe ich jetzt 800 Euro + Kühler für ne Grafikkarte aus, deren Leistung ich nicht brauche, oder eben 300 + Kühler für ne 1060.


Jetzt bist du da mit deiner 1060. Gut, es gäbe noch andere Kandidaten, die ihre xx60 waküen wollen, aber die schrecken dann praktisch immer davor zurück, dass das mit 200€ Budget nichts wird, weil sie nicht mehr ausgeben wollen/können. Dann gibt es aber die große Mehrheit im Wakü-Bereich, die mit einer aktuellen Karte mindestens aus dem Oberklasse-Bereich rumlaufen. Eine Karte (oder zwei) eben, die wirklich davon profitieren und die man anders als mit Wasser auch nicht wirklich kühl und leise bekommt, weil sie hunderte Watt säuft.


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann man mit einem ausreichend großen Reservoir hervorragend passiv kühlen und prima Abwärme von der Grafikkarte abführen.


Wenn du ne Regentonne nimmst.... Oder eben dein Aquarium. Aber ein normales Reservoir hat da nur geringe Auswirkungen. Primär ist so eine Regentonne auch vor allem ein Speicher und weniger ein Kühler. Für einen Benchmakrun könnte man da auch ein ans Limit übertaktetes 3090 SLI-Gespann mit deutlich über 1000W Verbrauch wunderbar gekühlt bekommen, aber dauert es länger, werden die Temperaturen viel schlechter. Klar, für Hardware unter 200W Gesamtverbrauch gehts auch so, aber das schafft auch ein Mora passiv.


----------



## Spezialbeauftragter (21. Januar 2022)

Ich habe ne übertaktete 1060 mit einem GPU-Only Heatkiller und Kühlkörpern auf dem Vram betrieben, allerdings lag der Ram direkt im Luftstrom von 2 Lüftern. Der hatte unter Last schon ein paar Grad.
Ich würde auf ne 1070 gehen (gibts bei Kleinanzeigen öfter mal mit Block) und dann undervolten.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Klar, wir sind halt alle bisschen bekloppt.
> Jetzt bist du da mit deiner 1060. Gut, es gäbe noch andere Kandidaten, die ihre xx60 waküen wollen, aber die schrecken dann praktisch immer davor zurück, dass das mit 200€ Budget nichts wird, weil sie nicht mehr ausgeben wollen/können. Dann gibt es aber die große Mehrheit im Wakü-Bereich, die mit einer aktuellen Karte mindestens aus dem Oberklasse-Bereich rumlaufen. Eine Karte (oder zwei) eben, die wirklich davon profitieren und die man anders als mit Wasser auch nicht wirklich kühl und leise bekommt, weil sie hunderte Watt säuft.



Was willst Du denn eigentlich von mir?   Es ist ja toll, dass Du oder viele andere eine Grafikkarte aus der Oberklasse verwenden, oder dass es Dir primär um Leistung geht. Mir halt nicht, und ich habe meine Gründe doch ausführlich dargelegt. Eine gebrauchte ältere Grafikkarte + ein gebrauchter Kühlblock, das ist alles was ich möchte, das ist günstig, ruhig und hat für mich genug Leistung.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Regentonne nimmst... [...] Klar, für Hardware unter 200W Gesamtverbrauch gehts auch so, aber das schafft auch ein Mora passiv.



Genau. Deshalb kann ich also unter Umständen auch auf mein Reservoir (in Form eines Fasses etc.) verzichten. Ist halt die Frage, ob und inwieweit ich da bei einer 1060 - oder eben einer alternativen Grafikkarte mit meinem passiv betriebenen Monsterradi hinkomme... muss ich dann halt austesten.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2022)

Ich will darstellen, dass Wasserblöcke eben vor allem für Karten der Oberklasse und aufwärts hergestellt werden, weil es da die meisten Käufer gibt. In der Mittelklasse eher weniger. Wenn du eine passende Kombi findest, dann ist das ja gut so. Nur ist die Auswahl in dem Bereich eben recht beschränkt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich will darstellen, dass Wasserblöcke eben vor allem für Karten der Oberklasse und aufwärts hergestellt werden, weil es da die meisten Käufer gibt. In der Mittelklasse eher weniger. Wenn du eine passende Kombi findest, dann ist das ja gut so. Nur ist die Auswahl in dem Bereich eben recht beschränkt.



Ja, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und finde was.
Auf jeden Fall kaufe ich mit dem Gedanken im Kopf nicht blind eine Karte und hoffe hinterher, nen passenden Kühler dazu z finden, insofern ist das wie gesagt n guter Hinweis, für den ich Euch dankbar bin.


----------



## NiXoN (21. Januar 2022)

blöde Frage: ist denn die 1060 schon da oder nur auf der Agenda?
Im MP (auch im Luxx) finden sich tatsächlich immer mal wieder GPUs aus der Gen mit Wakü, aber eine 1060  🤔
Da sind es dann wirklich oftmals 1070 oder gar 1080, aber eben direkt mit Kühler.

Welches Modell (1060) ist es denn/soll es denn werden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2022)

Finger weg von den Palit und Gainward non Reference; das wird nix mit Wasser auf denen  (GTX1060)


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> blöde Frage: ist denn die 1060 schon da oder nur auf der Agenda?
> Im MP (auch im Luxx) finden sich tatsächlich immer mal wieder GPUs aus der Gen mit Wakü, aber eine 1060  🤔
> Da sind es dann wirklich oftmals 1070 oder gar 1080, aber eben direkt mit Kühler.
> 
> Welches Modell (1060) ist es denn/soll es denn werden?



Ist erstmal nur auf der Agenda. 6GB wären natürlich schön, aber weiß nicht, ob da dann überhaupt was in Frage kommt. Muss ich mich noch schlau machen wegen der Kühlerkompatibilität.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere empfehlenswerte Karten bei ähnlicher Leistung mit ähnlich geringer Abwärme?
Die 1070 liegt meines Wissens schon nochmal n Stück drüber, aber oft kann man ja auch etwas untervolten.

Strompreise steigen ja auch gewaltig (habe heute ne Steigerung von +56% pro kWh bei meinem Anbieter errechnet);
aber da die Karten ja ohnehin großteils idlen, fällt das wohl nicht so ins Gewicht, denke ich. Will ja nicht 24/7 Benchmarks spielen. : D


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2022)

Mehr Takt erfordert mehr Spannung, dadurch fließen größere Ströme und die Leistungsaufnahme eines Chips steigt exponentiell. 
Eine 1070 oder 1080 hat einen deutlich größeren Chip mit viel mehr Rechenwerken. Für die gleiche Leistung braucht so eine Karte deutlich weniger Takt. Wo eine 1060 2Ghz braucht, reichen einer 1080 grob geraten 1200-1400MHz. Das schafft die mit lächerlich niedriger Spannung. Bei gleicher Leistung braucht der größere Chip immer viel weniger Energie, weil er nur im Teillastbetrieb arbeitet. Lediglich im absoluten Leerlauf hat der kleinere Chip wieder einen Vorteil, aber der verschwindet auch wieder bei mehr Monitoren und eventuell größerer Hintergrundlast.


----------



## NiXoN (21. Januar 2022)

Bitspower GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Acrylic Limited Edition (Clear) - BP-WBV1080G1-RGB
					

Bitspower GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming Acrylic Limited Edition (Clear) - BP-WBV1080G1-RGB




					www.highflow.nl
				




der hat schonmal eine 1060 als Kompatibilität (nur mal auf die Schnelle gefunden)
ich bin auch eher der Freund davon große Hardware gedrosselt zu fahren. Wenn man dann später mal mehr Leistung haben will einfach die Drossel drosseln oder eben komplett entfernen. Damit kann man auch manchen Neukauf etwas aufschieben.

Wie gesagt, die 1070(ti) und die 1080(ti) wirst Du gebraucht auch mit Wakü finden oder wenigstens die Blöcke einzeln, da die meisten ja mittlerweile auf RTX Karten setzen


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Grad mal n bischen gestöbert... schon wahnsinn, was eine 1080 heute noch kostet. Der Markt ist zur Zeit echt kaputt.
Da wärs schon schade, die zu untertakten.

Als Spieler kann ich mir wirklich vorstellen, dass da der ein oder andere auf Konsolen umsteigt.
Wär für mich allerdings keine Alternative, ich hab gern die erweiterten Möglichkeiten eines offenen Systems wie dem PC.


----------



## NiXoN (21. Januar 2022)

hast Du nach neuen oder gebrauchten geschaut?
ich hatte folgendes auf die Schnelle im MP gefunden (falls etwas interessant sein sollte)
- EVGA GTX 1070 FTW 8GB für 350,- SK gesehen, aber vor 2h verkauft
- eine 1060 (Blower) ohne Preis, weil 'reserviert'
- ZOTAC GTX 1080 Ti AMP Extreme Edition für MP 515,-/ SK 600,-
- Nvidia Zotac RTX 2070 Mini 8GB - MP 500€ / SK 530€


Die Preise sind wirklich abartig, aktuell. Tendenz weiter Richtung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2022)

Preislich dürfte ne 780ti/titan wohl fast interessanter sein. Für die sind Kühler auch sehr gut verfügbar.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Hmm... ich denk gebraucht wär schon Okay. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass man für 1000 Euro eine der aktuellen Karten kauft und dementsprechen hohes Risiko hat. Wenn gleich n Kühler dabei ist, umso besser.

Wollte noch n bissl Specs und Benchmarks wälzen. Ist gar nicht so leicht Karten zu vergleichen, zwischen denen mehrere Jahre liegen. Benchmarks gehen noch am ehesten, aber Spiele werden oft schon gar nicht mehr die selben verglichen.
Die 780, die Titan und die 1060 dürften ja ähnlich leistungsfähig sein, oder?
Oben hat man mir ja gesagt, dass die Titan etwas overclocked leicht vorne sein könnte, andererseits könnte man die 1060 ja auch übertakten. Oder man vergleicht eben Stock. 

CPU-Kühler sind wohl wesentlich unproblematischer als GPU-Kühler. Glaub meinen hab ich an 4 verschiedenen CPUs genutzt und der hat nie Probleme gemacht.
Hatte einige CPUs auch geköppert und mit Flüssigmetall auch direkt on Die gekühlt. Würde ich heute allerdings nicht mehr so machen (wegen Wiederverkaufswert).


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Januar 2022)

Die 780ti und die Titan waren vergleichbar. Vor allem aber hatten diese Karten noch richtig OC-Potenzial, vor allem, weil sie in ihrer Spannung und bei der Verfügbarkeit von Bios-Mods noch nicht so eingeschränkt waren. Da konnten mal glatt >30% mehr Takt rausgeholt werden, während jede 1060 ab Werk bei gut 2 GHz läuft und man maximal 10% Takt rausbekommt, egal, was man so macht (Subzero mal ausgenommen). Heutzutage bekommt man wirklich Mehrleistung eben nur da, wo die Hardware entweder stark powerlimitiert ist oder eben wo der Kühler viel zu schwach ist. Sprich bei Grafikkarten mit vielen 100W Verbrauch. Meine 2080ti sagt hallo, die ohne die 260W Powerlimit statt auf 1500 auf 2100 MHz in Furmark laufen kann und dabei 550W säuft. Aber dafür hat sie auch einen ordentlichen Taktgewinn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Januar 2022)

Ich hab ne 780Ti, ne 1060 und einiges anderes hier. Die Karten nehmen sich je nach Spiel wenig bis nichts, mit OC kann Kepler eben ggf weiter zugewinnen, wo die 1060 eben stecken bleibt. 

Beschrieb mein Vorredner ja schon. 
Außerdem kommt natürlich die moderne Architektur der 1060 in bestimmten Situationen sicherlich wieder einen gewissen Ausgleich bringen,... 

Am Ende ist es eben so, daß man da nicht sicher sein kann, dass man mit der anderen Karte nicht irgendwo doch mal schneller gewesen wäre


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

OK das genügt mir... ich dank Euch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Januar 2022)

Eine 780 Ti kann bei guter Kühlung bis knapp unter das Niveau einer Stock-1080 getrieben werden (solange der RAM reicht), auf alle Fälle über eine 1070 und deutlich über das OC-Potenzial einer 1060 hinaus. Aber dann säuft sie richtig, was nicht so recht zum ursprünglichen Projekt passen will.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2022)

War die Diskussion nicht davon ausgegangen dass eine Titan bereits vorliegt und wenn möglich durch etwas effizienteres ersetzt werden sollte?
Dann ist der Zirkelschluss zurück zu 780Ti/Titan natürlich blanker Unsinn.


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Januar 2022)

Nein die Titan hab nicht mehr. Ich hatte früher eine im System.
Stöbere gerade im Marktplatz, man muss ja echt schauen dass man was kriegt derzeit, selbst wenn man sich für so alte Karten interessiert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Januar 2022)

"Bald" gibt es Kühlblöcke von Roman. Morgens Karte gescannt, abends GPU Fullcover eingetütet. Oder so ähnlich ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boirC6gwtfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2022)

... dann steht bei den Kühlern sicher vorn nicht mehr die 1, sondern mindestens ne 2.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Januar 2022)

Sogar mit einer 3 ...





__





						GeForce RTX 3000 Series
					

EKWaterBlocks Shop offers you complete assortiment for water-cooling of your PC. Only EK and EK confirmed quality products.




					www.ekwb.com
				












						Absolute GPU Block - ASUS Strix 3080/Ti/3090
					

ASUS STRIX 3080, 3080Ti, 3090 GPU WATERBLOCK The Absolute block is our all-out performance design, created to achieve maximum cooling on all areas of the NVIDIA RTX 3080, 3080 Ti and 3090 Strix GPUs from ASUS. The Strix GPUs pull huge amounts of power and require top cooling on all areas -- die...




					optimuspc.com
				




und haarscharf an einer 6 vorbei:









						Signature GPU Block - Kingpin 3090
					

The Optimus Signature Kingpin block is here! Our first ever Signature GPU block is designed to take advantage of the EVGA Kingpin's extreme performance. We've put everything into this block, and then some. And you asked for the ultimate block with an active backplate to match, so we're launching...




					optimuspc.com


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2022)

... die spinnen vollkommen! Dann werde ich auf Watercool Core und die Uni-Blöcke zurückgreifen und es selber machen!Pads und WLP muss man eh wechseln und oftmals optimieren. Dann macht man es selbst. Fertig!


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Januar 2022)

So langsam könnte man auf die Idee kommen. Aber bring mich nicht auf blöde Gedanken für meine nächste Karte.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Morgens Karte gescannt, abends GPU Fullcover eingetütet.


Immer noch langsamer als EK, die bekommen afaik mittlerweile CAD Daten vorm Release der Karten.


----------



## Saberrider09 (23. Januar 2022)

Bin gespannt wie gut Roman und Caseking das hinbekommen, könnte eine gute Alternative sein. Wenn der Preis stimmt würde ich das mal testen wenn ich eines Tages die GPU tauschen sollte.


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> So langsam könnte man auf die Idee kommen. Aber bring mich nicht auf blöde Gedanken für meine nächste Karte.


Wieso eigentlich nicht... ich mein... how hard can it be?
Kupfer lässt sich doch schön verarbeiten...


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Januar 2022)

Deswegen ja... Ich seh mich schon ne GPU-Halterung für einen CPU-Kühler zusammenpfuschen und dann aus Kupferstücken und Deckeln für Spannungswandlerkühler selber was zusammenschustern. Und am Ende kühlt das dann noch gut, das wäre ja das eigentliche Verbrechen daran! Nur hab ich zum Glück keine CNC. Aber bis zur nächsten Karte... Nein!


----------



## Eyren (23. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Deswegen ja... Ich seh mich schon ne GPU-Halterung für einen CPU-Kühler zusammenpfuschen und dann aus Kupferstücken und Deckeln für Spannungswandlerkühler selber was zusammenschustern. Und am Ende kühlt das dann noch gut, das wäre ja das eigentliche Verbrechen daran! Nur hab ich zum Glück keine CNC. Aber bis zur nächsten Karte... Nein!


CNC?

Wer seine WaKü liebt der schiebt!

Immer sauber vor und zurück bei gleichbleibenden Druck.

Hand-CNC


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Januar 2022)

Das wäre sehr viel Aufwand, ich würde es sicher verbocken und dazu kommt dann noch, dass ich auch so keine Fräse habe. Aber einen Versuch mit ner Standbohrmaschine...


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2022)

@Sinusspass ... 1998 haben wir das ganz genauso gemacht. Kupferreste, in der Pause ran an die Fräse und geplant. Abends die Karte freigelegt, beäugt, Wärmequellen festgelegt, Haltepunkte gesucht und Höhenniveaus der Wärmequellen ermittelt. Dann wieder ran an die Fräse und janz langsam mit Bedacht nen feinen Kühlerboden gemacht.
Aber das muss man gar nicht. Spannungsversorgung, Speicherbausteine und Core beidseitig kühlen. Soft Pads mit 1.5-2mm und vernünftigem W/Km und ab dafür. Wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich es sofort machen!

BTW: einer von dieser alten Schule ist Rico, der Chef von Watercool. Immer den höchsten Anspruch an Kühlung, Material, Verarbeitung und Design. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Januar 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie gut Roman und Caseking das hinbekommen, könnte eine gute Alternative sein. Wenn der Preis stimmt würde ich das mal testen wenn ich eines Tages die GPU tauschen sollte.


Das werden keine Schnäppchen und vermutlich erst einmal primär für seine Modding-Projekte gedacht sein. Wenn er mal einen Kühler in Serie fertigen wird, sollte das nur in einer streng limitierten Stückzahl umsetzbar sein --> teurer Spaß.

Aber nachdem Liquid Extasy und Anfitec de facto nicht mehr produzieren, ist jede kleine Butze mit eigener Kühlerfertigung gerne gesehen.


----------



## NiXoN (24. Januar 2022)

dann hat man aber wirklich mal etwas individuelles und nicht 0-8-15 Standard. Die sind am Ende sogar seltener als die TechN. Mal schauen was wird


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das werden keine Schnäppchen und vermutlich erst einmal primär für seine Modding-Projekte gedacht sein. Wenn er mal einen Kühler in Serie fertigen wird, sollte das nur in einer streng limitierten Stückzahl umsetzbar sein --> teurer Spaß.
> 
> Aber nachdem Liquid Extasy und Anfitec de facto nicht mehr produzieren, ist jede kleine Butze mit eigener Kühlerfertigung gerne gesehen.


... der Ausstieg wird mit der Preisentwicklung und Produktvielfalt sowie mit der ungleichmäßigen Versorgung der verschiedenen OEMs zu tun haben. Wenn der eine zum Erscheinen der Karte die 3D Daten auf den Tisch gelegt bekommt und andere müssen um starten zu können bspw. Kundenkarten aufwendig vermessen, muss man sich nicht wundern. Hinzu kommen die schnellen Generationswechsel und damit einhergehenden Nachteile, wenn man nicht direkt zum Launch starten kann und somit die Käuferzahl klein bleibt. Heisst, wer viel verkauft kann günstigere Preise oder höhere Rendite erzielen. Wer weniger verkauft muss teurer sein oder auf Rendite verzichten. Das ist ne Spirale und wenn der Kunde nur aufs Geld schaut ... bleibt nur der Chinamann über. Denn darauf läuft eine outgesourcte Produktion in China hinaus.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Januar 2022)

Hello,

reichen bei den XR5 360 von Corsair (vermute das hardwarelabs als der hersteller ist) wenn ich diese nur mit Destilliertemwasser spüle? oder soll ich vorsichthalber Geschirrspülmittel nutzen? Qualitativ machen diese eine sehr guten Eindruck (waren nur 10 euro teurer als ein Magic cool 360, da muss man zuschlagen für einen neuen Build )

Meine Erfahrung bei den Netzraditoren beziehen sich nur auf die Magic cool. Diese sind wirklich gute Radiatoren, nur man muss diese extrem gründlich reinigen um die reste aus der Fertigung zu entfernen .... (chilitbang und co.....)

grüße Razzor


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2022)

...  an den Duschschlauch anschließen und mit lauwarmen bis ca. 60 Grad heißem Wasser spülen. Dann Spüli rein, 30 Min wirken lassen und ordenlich nachspülen wie beim ersten Mal. Dannach trocken Fönen und direkt verbauen und befüllen. Sicher ist sicher, denn alles wieder auseinander ziehen und reinigen ist viel mehr Aufwand! Oder?


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Ich glaub ich brauche fachmännische Unterstützung.

Ich überlege grade ernsthaft meinen 5900x zurück zutauschen gegen den alten 3900x wegen den Temperaturen.

Oder halt Kühlkreislauf erweitern. Ich zocke momentan nur Total War Warhammer2 und da erreiche ich 28.9°C Wassertemp. bei 23.1°C Raumtemperatur.

Das wäre fast noch in Ordnung aber bald kommt TWW3 was auch Grafisch nochmal eine Schippe drauf legt.

Ich sehe schon Temperaturen über 32°C auf mich zu kommen.

Momentan habe ich:

-360 intern
-280 intern
-MoRa 360 extern
-Aquaduct 720 extern

aufrüsten könnte ich:

-560 intern
-560 intern (HDD müsste weichen)

-MoRa 420

Oder

-2x MoRa 360

Oder

-2x MoRa 420

Ja mir ist bewusst das der Großteil meine "Probleme" nicht versteht. Aber wir haben ja doch einige Verrückte hier, deren Meinung interessiert mich.

Ich tendiere ganz klar zum komplett Umbau mit 2x560+2xMoRa 420 aber ist natürlich ein gewaltiger Kostenpunkt.

Meint ihr 2x560 intern würden reichen um unter 30°C zu bleiben?

Raumtemperatur schwankt kaum bei mir, auch im Sommer meist um die 25°C

Edit sagt:

Lüfter max 800rpm


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2022)

Mit einem zweitem Mora kannst die Temperatur nur näher an die Raumtemperatur bringen. Aus diesem Grund wirst du da nicht viel erreichen können. Prozessoren lassen sich auch schwer kühlen, weil ab einer bestimmten Leistungsaufnahme die Wärme nicht gut auf dem Kühler abgeführt werden kann. Aber das ist normalerweise nicht schlimm, da es dem Prozessor egal ist ob 70°C oder 80°C anliegen.

In meinem Fall mit meinem 12900K habe ich diese Temperaturen anliegen.
Radiatoren: 240 + 240 + Mora 360




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkJ1nvEg_-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Durchlauf mit vier Games, jeweils immer ca. 1 Minute)


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade ernsthaft meinen 5900x zurück zutauschen gegen den alten 3900x wegen den Temperaturen.


Unsinn. Das führt zu nichts. Der 5900x hat viel mehr Gaming-Leistung als der 3900x und wenn dir die Temperaturen zu schlecht sind (was sie bei der Radifläche gar nicht sein können, wenn der Block sitzt), dann bremse den 5900x etwas ein. Mehr Leistung als der 3900x wird immer noch anfallen.


Eyren schrieb:


> Oder halt Kühlkreislauf erweitern. Ich zocke momentan nur Total War Warhammer2 und da erreiche ich 28.9°C Wassertemp. bei 23.1°C Raumtemperatur.


Da werden die Temperaturen ja kaum schlecht sein. Ryzen ist halt Ryzen und boostet, was das Zeug hält.


Eyren schrieb:


> Ja mir ist bewusst das der Großteil meine "Probleme" nicht versteht. Aber wir haben ja doch einige Verrückte hier, deren Meinung interessiert mich.


Ich würde sagen, geh direkt ans Limit und hau in den Kreislauf rein, was eben reingeht.


----------



## Saberrider09 (7. Februar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ich würde sagen, geh direkt ans Limit und hau in den Kreislauf rein, was eben reingeht.


Würde ich auch sagen  wenn manns kann, nachdem Sinn darf man nicht fragen


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2022)

Die Sache ist wie im Hochsommer mit einer Raumtemperatur von 28-30°C.

Da wird man auch nicht unter 30°C kommen. Daher bringt nur mehr Fläche ggf. noch langsam laufende Lüfter. In meinem Fall komme ich unter Last schon auf 30°C Wassertemperatur und 550 U/min der Lüfter und das reicht mir auch vollkommen aus. Klar ist alles ein Hobby und manchmal geht es auch gerne ins Overkill, denn das habe ich ja mit meinem Rechner auch gemacht. Aber ich habe letztens zum Beispiel in einen neuen NAS-Server Geld investiert, was für mich nützlicher als ein zweiter Mora war.

Ein Mora werde ich aber irgendwann meinem Sohn spendieren, da er noch mit seinem 360 + 240 und einer Wassertemperatur zwischen 42 und 44°C unter Last herumkurvt. Vielleicht hole ich mir dann ein 420er Mora und mein Sohn bekommt mein Mora 360.


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Na dann werd ich in naher Zukunft wohl umbauen.

Aber es wird wohl doch nur 2x560 und 1x MoRa 420. Noch ist meine Ehefrau dagegen und ich muss noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2022)

Meine Frau sagt da nichts, aber ich merke es an ihrem Gesichtsausdruck, wenn ich mal wieder was am System mache.


----------



## Saberrider09 (7. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ein Mora werde ich aber irgendwann meinem Sohn spendieren, da er noch mit seinem 360 + 240 und einer Wassertemperatur zwischen 42 und 44°C unter Last herumkurvt. Vielleicht hole ich mir dann ein 420er Mora und mein Sohn bekommt mein Mora 360.


Das wäre mir schon zu hohe Wassertemperaturen. Da würde meine GPU wohl locker die 70 Grad erreichen wie vor dem Umbau auf ne Interne/ Externe WaKü.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2022)

Ist aber funktional noch vollkommen in Ordnung.

Die Temperaturen sind soweit im guten Temperaturlevel. Zwar nicht so wie mit einer Wasserkühlung erwartet, aber kühler und leiser als mit Luftkühlung. Mein Sohn sitzt auch alleine im Zimmer und da sind ihm die Drehzahlen der Lüfter egal, weil er unter Last ehe Kopfhörer trägt.

In meinem Fall sieht es anders aus, da ich mein Schreibtisch im Wohnzimmer habe und hinter mir auch Familienangehörige oft auf dem Sofa zum Fernsehen sitzen. Da würde es sehr störend sein, wenn ich mit Kopfhörer in Games wäre, sie aber mein Krach des Rechners ständig mit bekommen müssten.


Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir schon zu hohe Wassertemperaturen. Da würde meine GPU wohl locker die 70 Grad erreichen wie vor dem Umbau auf ne Interne/ Externe WaKü.


Das geht bei ihm aber.

Die Drehzahlen der Lüfter unter Last empfinde ich halt etwas hoch, aber sein 3900X kommt etwa auf 55-65°C.
Spitzen bis zu 72°C und seine RTX 2080S Grafikkarte liegt meist bei etwa 55°C.


----------



## Saberrider09 (7. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist aber funktional noch vollkommen in Ordnung.


Richtig, aber mich nervte es trotzdem das wenn ich zockte die Luft aus dem Deckel so warm war als würde ich einen Fön laufen lassen^^ 70 Grad und mehr finde ich nicht wirklich toll, wenn man bedenkt das sie bei über 80 Grad schon throttled. Hatte bei Tomb Raider z.b schon 74 Grad nach weniger als ner halben Stunde zocken.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind soweit im guten Temperaturlevel. Zwar nicht so wie mit einer Wasserkühlung erwartet, aber kühler und leiser als mit Luftkühlung. Mein Sohn sitzt auch alleine im Zimmer und da sind ihm die Drehzahlen der Lüfter egal, weil er unter Last ehe Kopfhörer trägt.
> 
> In meinem Fall sieht es anders aus, da ich mein Schreibtisch im Wohnzimmer habe und hinter mir auch Familienangehörige oft auf dem Sofa zum Fernsehen sitzen. Da würde es sehr störend sein, wenn ich mit Kopfhörer in Games wäre, sie aber mein Krach des Rechners ständig mit bekommen müssten.


Bei mir sitzt zwar keine Familie in der nähe da ich alleine Wohne mich würde es aber auch nerven wenn der Rechner zu laut wäre. Je ruhiger umso besser 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Das geht bei ihm aber.
> 
> Die Drehzahlen der Lüfter unter Last empfinde ich halt etwas hoch, aber sein 3900X kommt etwa auf 55-65°C.
> Spitzen bis zu 72°C und seine RTX 2080S Grafikkarte liegt meist bei etwa 55°C.


Finde die Temperaturen echt ok, gerade die 55 Grad der GPU ist vollkommen in Ordnung. An diese Werte kam ich nie ran, selbst jetzt sind 48 Grad schnell erreicht.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2022)

@Eyren oder du machst den Eco Mode an, dann hast du mehr Leistung als der 3900X und gleichzeitig weniger Abwärme.


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Also @IICARUS  jetzt wo wir drüber reden.....

Du hast ja jetzt neu einen NAS und ich muss für die 560er meine HDD ausbauen.

Da das ja jetzt auch irgendwie deine Schuld ist solltest du hier und jetzt, mal gut leserlich, präsentieren warum ich jetzt einen NAS brauche. 

Um dir bei der Formulierung zu helfen:

Meine Frau muss verstehen warum das nötig ist, ich bin schon längst überzeugt.


Olstyle schrieb:


> @Eyren oder du machst den Eco Mode an, dann hast du mehr Leistung als der 3900X und gleichzeitig weniger Abwärme.


Bitte keine Logikargumente. Es muss ein Umbau her da sind wir uns alle einig.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2022)

Kann dir leider diesmal nichts verkaufen, weil wohin soll ich aufrüsten?


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber mich nervte es trotzdem das wenn ich zockte die Luft aus dem Deckel so warm war als würde ich einen Fön laufen lassen^^ 70 Grad und mehr finde ich nicht wirklich toll, wenn man bedenkt das sie bei über 80 Grad schon throttled. Hatte bei Tomb Raider z.b schon 74 Grad nach weniger als ner halben Stunde zocken.


Das Problem wirst du aber immer haben, weil warme Luft immer in den Raum abgegeben wird. Dieses Problem hat mein Sohn in seinem keinem Zimmer immer, egal ob mit Luftkühlung, AIO oder jetzt mit custom Wakü.



Eyren schrieb:


> Du hast ja jetzt neu einen NAS und ich muss für die 560er meine HDD ausbauen.
> 
> Da das ja jetzt auch irgendwie deine Schuld ist solltest du hier und jetzt, mal gut leserlich, präsentieren warum ich jetzt einen NAS brauche.
> 
> ...


So fängt es meist an und dann hat man gleich Geld ausgegeben, was gar nicht geplant war. 





						Backup-Laufwerk oder NAS-Server?
					

Hallo, kenne Raid Systeme bereits aus dem theoretischen Bereich, habe aber noch nie eines selbst eingerichtet. In meinem Fall will ich aber nicht meine Systemplatte als Raid betreiben, sondern 2x 3,5 Zoll HDDs, die ich morgen/übermorgen geliefert bekomme. Ich erstelle regelmäßig Backups meiner...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Oder:





						[Sammelthread] Festplatten(HDDs)  Erfahrungen & Tests (keine SSDs!)
					

[Sammelthread] Festplatten(HDDs) Erfahrungen & Tests (keine SSDs!)  In diesem Thema geht es speziell um HDDs, bitte daher keine Ergebnisse von SSDs einstellen!  Obwohl SSDs schneller sind, sind Festplatten in manchen Bereichen immer noch nicht wegzudenken. Zum Beispiel werden sie immer noch für...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Nun du könntest dir 2 der Biester hinstellen.

Da aber dein erster bereits gebraucht ist solltest du zwei neue nehmen. Wegen der gleichmäßigen Abnutzung.

Ich würd dann günstig bei dir einkaufen und ich müsste meiner Frau nicht erklären warum da plötzlich zwei MoRa stehen.

Eigentlich eine tolle Lösung..... fehlt nurnoch der NAS.


€dit sagt:

Hab das glaube nie erzählt @Olstyle aber meine Frau hatte sich damals so über das Aquaduct gefreut.

"Ach endlich hast was brauchbares gekauft und nicht so ein Computerzümmelümm. Aber warum ist das nur ein Lautsprecher?"

Gott was hat sie geflucht als ich die Schläuche für die "Box" aus dem Keller geholt habe


----------



## Saberrider09 (7. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Problem wirst du aber immer haben, weil warme Luft immer in den Raum abgegeben wird. Dieses Problem hat mein Sohn in seinem keinem Zimmer immer, egal ob mit Luftkühlung, AIO oder jetzt mit custom Wakü.
> 
> 
> Ok das stimmt. Aber jetzt sieht es bei mir ja deutlich besser aus und wie vorher. Man könnte höchstens meckern das die GPU Temperatur schlagartig auf 40 Grad springt und nicht langsamer ansteigt. Aber  man findet immer was^^


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nun du könntest dir 2 der Biester hinstellen.
> 
> Da aber dein erster bereits gebraucht ist solltest du zwei neue nehmen. Wegen der gleichmäßigen Abnutzung.


Joar, matching numbers wäre natürlich auch ein Argument. Aber vielleicht finde ich ja die 12/2015/003 oder 005  doch irgendwo


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauche fachmännische Unterstützung.
> 
> Ich überlege grade ernsthaft meinen 5900x zurück zutauschen gegen den alten 3900x wegen den Temperaturen.
> 
> ...


... ich würde behaupten, dass du mit der aktuellen Kühlfläche @ max 800U/min gut klarkommen müsstest. Die beiden externen Lösungen haben ausreichend Fläche und wenn diese frische/kühle Luft bekommen, muss das Delta zwischen Raum und Wasser auf ca. 2-3 Grad absinken. Ich vermute, dass evtl für interne und externe Radis nicht durchgehend frische Luft vorliegt jnd man evtl noch den Loop optimieren könnte. Auch das Thema Verluste am statischen Druck durch nicht optimale Abdichtung, Verdeckung, interne Verschmutzung durch ausgewaschene Weichmacher oder Kühlflüssigkeit könnte sich negativ auswirken. Der/die WaKüler selbst. Versorgung der Radis, Push, Pull oder Push/Pull? Was sagt dein Durchfluss? Stauwärme am Schreibtisch oder warme Zonen im Zimmer. Natürlich habe ich verstanden das du Aufrüsten möchtest. Will nur sagen, dass Gesamtpacket muss passen und das was du derzeit hast, müsste eigentlich wenn alles optimal läuft reichen und bessere Werte liefern.


----------



## Eyren (8. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich würde behaupten, dass du mit der aktuellen Kühlfläche @ max 800U/min gut klarkommen müsstest. Die beiden externen Lösungen haben ausreichend Fläche und wenn diese frische/kühle Luft bekommen, muss das Delta zwischen Raum und Wasser auf ca. 2-3 Grad absinken. Ich vermute, dass evtl für interne und externe Radis nicht durchgehend frische Luft vorliegt jnd man evtl noch den Loop optimieren könnte. Auch das Thema Verluste am statischen Druck durch nicht optimale Abdichtung, Verdeckung, interne Verschmutzung durch ausgewaschene Weichmacher oder Kühlflüssigkeit könnte sich negativ auswirken. Der/die WaKüler selbst. Versorgung der Radis, Push, Pull oder Push/Pull? Was sagt dein Durchfluss? Stauwärme am Schreibtisch oder warme Zonen im Zimmer. Natürlich habe ich verstanden das du Aufrüsten möchtest. Will nur sagen, dass Gesamtpacket muss passen und das was du derzeit hast, müsste eigentlich wenn alles optimal läuft reichen und bessere Werte liefern.


Durchfluss ist seit dem Einsatz vom Aquaduct bei 140L. Hat sich auch nie wirklich geändert weshalb ich hoffe das keine Verschmutzungen vorliegen. Sichtbar sind zumindest keine.

Radiatoren sind alle mit push bestückt und werden regelmäßig abgesaugt.

Frischluft ist soweit wie möglich vorhanden aber ja natürlich staut sich in meiner Zimmerecke die Luft. Im Raum verteilte Thermometer haben 2-3°C Differenz.

Bisher hat es auch gut gepasst meine "Probleme" sind halt seit dem Wechsel auf den 5900x.

Hauptgrund ist aber natürlich das aufrüsten. Alleine zu wissen das da zwei kleine Radiatoren intern sitzen wo doch Platz für zwei 560er wäre..... hat mich von Anfang an gestört.


----------



## NiXoN (9. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hauptgrund ist aber natürlich das aufrüsten. Alleine zu wissen das da zwei kleine Radiatoren intern sitzen wo doch Platz für zwei 560er wäre..... hat mich von Anfang an gestört.


damit hast Du die Frage ja bereits selbst beantwortet, aber man muss natürlich nicht das Komplettpaket tauschen.
Warum muss der Mora 360 unbedingt weg?

Was verwendest Du für Lüffis? Gibt es da vielleicht noch Verbesserungspotential ?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @ max 800U/min


Das sind ja wohl Lukü Drehzahlen. Willst du dass dem armen @Eyren die Ohren ab fallen? 

Dass es da am Ende eh nur um Bastelwut geht sollte doch mittlerweile klar sein  .


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Frischluft ist soweit wie möglich vorhanden aber ja natürlich staut sich in meiner Zimmerecke die Luft.
> 
> Hauptgrund ist aber natürlich das aufrüsten. Alleine zu wissen das da zwei kleine Radiatoren intern sitzen wo doch Platz für zwei 560er wäre..... hat mich von Anfang an gestört.


Du, dann lass uns mal hier nicht lange Schnacken und ran ans Projekt. Die Süße zur Kompensation von Misstimmungen oder negativen Gedankengut gegen das Projekt zur Bedeutung dieses für dein Wohlbefinden einweihen. Gleichzeitig für schöne gemeinsame Stunden außerhalb des Projektes sorgen. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt! Aso, Abdichten, Shrouds und Feinabstimmung bitte immer ernst nehmen. 

Hier mal mein letztes Bastelwut Projekt:






						TT core X71 TG ein WaKü-Mod
					

Ich möchte Euch an den Umbauten am TT core X71 TG teilhaben lassen oder aber auch das eine oder andere Thema hier diskutieren.  Los geht es mit der Operation "Frische Brise". Ich habe den gesteckten Deckel demontiert, den original Staubschutz und die 3.5" Blenden entfernt. Im Anschluss wurden...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				






Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind ja wohl Lukü Drehzahlen. Willst du dass dem armen @Eyren die Ohren ab fallen?
> 
> Dass es da am Ende eh nur um Bastelwut geht sollte doch mittlerweile klar sein  .


... die 800U/min kommen vom Eyren selbst. Ich persönlich lasse keine Lüfter schneller als 500U/min laufen und versuche zusätzlich noch die Anzahl zu minimieren. Normal müsste man den Mora nen Shroud mit nem einzelnen 230er Lüfter mit vernünftigen statischen Druck verpassen. Die Fläche und der Lamellenabstand schreien danach. Wenn ich daran denke, dass der WC 420er Mora 3KW Wärmeleistung abführen kann, dann ist klar, da geht richtig was in Richtung silent.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2022)

Habe auch nur ein Mora 360 LT mit dran und intern 240 + 420 als Radiatoren verbaut. Mit 500-550 U/min und einer Wassertemperatur von 29-31°C komme ich gut aus. Meine Lüfter laufen im Hochsommer mit 28-30°C (Raumtemperatur) etwas schneller, aber normalerweise komme ich mit diesen Drehzahlen aus.


----------



## Eyren (9. Februar 2022)

Ist halt einfach mehr was der 5900x ins Wasser pumpt.

Bisher hatte ich (3900x)

-~45°C CPU last
-600rpm
-140L/h
-5°C Delta zur Umgebungstemp.

Jetzt (5900x)

-~60°C CPU last
-800rpm
-140L/h
-6°C Delta zur Umgebungstemp.

Ja ich hab keinerlei shrouds oder sonstiges verbaut da geht bestimmt nochmal 1°C. 

Im Idee passt auch alles.

-300rpm
-CPU 35°C
-Wasser 25.4°C
-Zimmer 24.2°C

Nur die 800rpm unter last sind einfach zuviel für mich also mehr Radiatorfläche.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2022)

Bin nur ich davon betroffen oder habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem Seitenaufruf von Aquatuning? Seit einigen Tagen kann ich nicht immer darauf zugreifen und die Seite lädt sich zu Tode (504 Gateway Time-out).


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2022)

Gestern hab ich noch problemlos in der B-Ware gesurft. Jetzt gerade komme ich aber auch nicht drauf.


----------



## Saberrider09 (13. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin nur ich davon betroffen oder habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem Seitenaufruf von Aquatuning? Seit einigen Tagen kann ich nicht immer darauf zugreifen und die Seite lädt sich zu Tode (504 Gateway Time-out).


Bei mir auch. Seite lädt und lädt und lädt.....


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2022)

@Eyren ... schaue mal hier. Das 10mm Shroud - gibt es auch dicker, 20mm wäre ideal, Abdichtung zum Gehäuse und zwischen den Lüftern. Da darf nix durchkommen, damit das Maximum an Luft durch die Lamellen strömt.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2022)

Aber dazu muss es mit der Abdeckung mit dem Mora noch passen, sonst steht dann die Abdeckung auch ab.
Bei mir (normale Größe) schließ die Abdeckung bündig ab, aber zwischen Abdeckung und Lüfter ist kein Platz mehr. Es gibt noch die hohe Abdeckung und dann kommt es wahrscheinlich auf die verwendeten Lüfter mit an. Denn die 200mm Lüfter von Noctua sind auch breiter.

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist, geht es bei ihm auch um den Mora.
Ansonsten ist es schon korrekt, mit solchen Shroud werden die Lüfter nicht nur entkoppelt, der Totpunkt in der Mitte wird auch besser überwunden.


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber dazu muss es mit der Abdeckung mit dem Mora noch passen, sonst steht dann die Abdeckung auch ab.
> Bei mir (normale Größe) schließ die Abdeckung bündig ab, aber zwischen Abdeckung und Lüfter ist kein Platz mehr. Es gibt noch die hohe Abdeckung und dann kommt es wahrscheinlich auf die verwendeten Lüfter mit an. Denn die 200mm Lüfter von Noctua sind auch breiter.
> 
> Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist, geht es bei ihm auch um den Mora.
> Ansonsten ist es schon korrekt, mit solchen Shroud werden die Lüfter nicht nur entkoppelt, der Totpunkt in der Mitte wird auch besser überwunden.


... die Abdeckungen könntest du easy mit Distanzhülsen überwinden. Die haben auf der einen Seite Bolzen und in der Hülse Innengewinde.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2022)

Die Abdeckung hat sogar bereits Distanzschrauben mit dabei, damit kann auch ein Abstand mit verursacht werden. Natürlich auch mit Distanzhülsen sollten diese Schrauben nicht ausreichen. Aber  mir geht es um die Optik, die dann nicht mehr so gut mit solch ein Spalt aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich, ist es was anderes, wenn die Funktionalität höher ansteht.


----------



## Eyren (14. Februar 2022)

So @Olstyle  ich brauch mal deinen Rat.

Du hast ja einen Airplex Gigant in Nutzung. War der von dir mit den 24 Lüftern bestückt oder nur zum Teil oder nur die für oben/unten?

Wieviel Watt jagst du so im Schnitt in dein System? Welche Wassertemp und ggf. Lüfterdrehzahl?

Man merkt worauf es hinausläuft, ich werd wohl auf den Gigant 3360 umschwenken.  Das macht für mich sonst alles irgendwie keinen Mehrwert. Ewig steht mir der Mora im Weg und das Aquaduct steht halb hinterm Katzenkratzbaum versteckt.

Der Gigant könnte schön frei ca. 2m vom PC stehen außerhalb meiner PC-Ecke. Rein von der Fläche kompensiert der ja entspannt ein Aquaduct+MoRa 360.

Frage ist nur passiv/aktiv und ob ich nicht 2 Gigant nehme um die aus optischen Gründen wie zwei große Lautsprecher links und rechts neben die Couch zu stellen.

Und halt die Frage mit der Lüfterbestückung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2022)

Ich hab aktuell 12 Lüfter dran. Die beiden oben und unten (beide rein) sowie 10 140er (5 rein 5 raus über Eck weil nur das in der Verbausituation halbwegs Sinn ergibt). Auf voller Höhe 140er passt nur wenn man den oberen großen Lüfter weg lässt/aussen montiert.
Da ich mit einer DDC310 pumpe und ausschließlich am Radi-Eingang messe sehe ich da bei ~350RPM immer noch 33°C Wasser bei ca. 25°C aufgeheizter Umgebung in der Ecke wo er steht. Gleichzeitig zeigt die 2080TI aber nie über 39°C Kerntemperatur an und die Temperatur am Radi-Ausgang kann man schon mit bloßen Fingern als deutlich kühler wahrnehmen. -> Vielleicht sollte ich doch irgendwann mal meine DDCs durch wechseln oder gleich auf D5 umbauen.

Lüfter, bzw. irgendwas im Giganten montieren garantiert übrigens zu fast 100% eine neu Schnittwunde irgendwo an Hand oder Arm. Die Kühlbleche sind ziemlich scharfkantig. Vielleicht liegt auch deswegen der DFM noch daneben  .

@HisN fährt übrigens auch einen Giganten wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Eyren (14. Februar 2022)

Hmmm ok 33°C Wasser wäre ja erstmal eine Verschlechterung. 

Ich Messe jetzt bei meiner internen Pumpe irgendwas im Bereich ~29°C last und am Aquaduct in ~29°C und am out so 0.5-0.7°C weniger.

Ja ich bedenke das deine Lüfter mit 350 drehen, meine bedeutend schneller. Frage ist halt wie weit ich runter komme wenn ich den Gigant mit 600rpm laufen lasse.

Optisch gewinnt klar der Gigant aber 1000€ sind viel Geld. Die Optionen mit dem internen Umbau auf 2x560+shrouds besteht ja auch noch.


----------



## HisN (14. Februar 2022)

Ich hab tatsächlich auch noch einen Gigant.
Der ist allerdings "nur" mit 6x800RPM innen und 2x800RPM an den Enden bestückt.
Und ich hab im Hochsommer hier 35° im Raum.
Bei mir sind die Temperaturen also immer "schlechter" als bei vielen anderen^^


----------



## Eyren (14. Februar 2022)

Ich merk schon es müssen zwei Giganten werden und selbst dann wäre ich nicht zufrieden...... Ach wasserkuehlung ist doch dämlich


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Februar 2022)

Einen Test mit zwei Giganten kann ich nicht anbieten, aber einen (passiv und als 2× 180 mm) hatte ich in der 02/2015 und der Test ist auch im mittlerweile ebenfalls antiken Wakü-Sonderheft zu finden. Wärmelast war damals die rund 140 W ziehende Standard-Kühlertest-CPU und eine R9 290 im Furmark (570 W ab Steckdose), ich kam auf ein Delta von 19,9 K passiv; 14,2 K bei 350 U/min und 9,3 K bei 590 U/min. Zum Vergleich: Ein Nexxxos XT45 für direkt 2× 180 mm brachte 20,4 K respektive 14,2 K; 11,1 K bei 830 U/min.


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich merk schon es müssen zwei Giganten werden und selbst dann wäre ich nicht zufrieden...... Ach wasserkuehlung ist doch dämlich


Hast du zufällig nen Grundstück mit kleinem Garten? Dann Brunnen bohren und Durchlaufkühlung


----------



## NiXoN (15. Februar 2022)

musste aber nen Wärmetauscher benutzen oder echt gut filtern, ansonsten setzt es Dir die ganzen Kühler zu


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2022)

Quatsch, du gräbst dir ne kleine Sickerkammer unterm Hof und legst da nen Mora rein. Das könnte ich vielleicht sogar machen...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Februar 2022)

Ein Mora als Erdkältesonde dürfte eine vergleichsweise teure, aber nicht leistungsfähigere Option zu simplem Rohr sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2022)

Nur muss das Loch dann nicht so groß sein. Aber gut, mit vielen Metern Kupferrohr bekommt man sicher auch was hin.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

War hier nicht mal jemand, der sich bei der Kellersanierung Kuperleitungen innen an die nicht isoierte Außenwand gepinnt und dann verputzt hat? Das waren irgendwie 60m Rohr. Das war dann sein ganz spezieller Mo-Ra 

Und dann war da noch jemand, der im Keller nen Bottich mit einigen hundert Litern Kühlmittel hatte. Der meinte, das wäre so langsam durchgewärmt, dass man quasi immer so mit Kellertemperatur von 18°C im Vorlauf gearbeitet hat.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das mal in einer FB Gruppe las.


----------



## brooker (15. Februar 2022)

.... wir haben beim Projekt "One Million Folder" die fünf GTX 970 per Headkiller gekühlt und die Abwärme per Wärmetauscher in 2000l Warmwasser Speicher abgeführt. Als später dann noch weitere 12 GTX 1070 dazukamen, war der Warmwasser Speicher leider immer zu warm. Also wurde ein Mora 420 mit Industrielüfter um Außenbereich installiert. Das war spannend.


----------



## Eyren (23. Februar 2022)

Irgendwie ist der Mensch ja nie zufrieden.

Irgendwie stöbere ich so ein bisschen im Internetz und mir kommen viele blöde Ideen.

Ich wollte morgen den Rechner zerlegen und aber irgendwie gefällt mit das Heatkillerdesign immer mehr. Nur so schnell bekomm ich keinen geliefert. Mit viel Glück würde der Freitag oder Samstag kommen.

Da ich schwarze passivkühler auf der Backplate meiner GPU habe würde das sogar Irgendwie alles ins schema passen mit dem schwarz/chromfarbenen Heatkiller.


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

... Heatkiller kann ich mir empfehlen. Das ist sehr gut angelegtes Geld für Top Design, Top Verarbeitung und überragene Leistung!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2022)

Wobei Watercool im allgemeinen nichts für Ungeduldige ist. Mit den GPU- und Mobo-Kühlern sind die meist relativ spät dran.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Februar 2022)

Hust * FTW3 * Hust.
Bei Watercool dauerts halt länger, dafür stimmt der Rest aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei Watercool im allgemeinen nichts für Ungeduldige ist. Mit den GPU- und Mobo-Kühlern sind die meist relativ spät dran.


... da hast du Recht. Aber wenn man die GPUs erst zum Erscheinen erhält, dann diese vermisst, das Kühlerlayout anpasst, Strömungslayout optimiert, Muster anfertigt, Prüfserien fährt und ggfs. noch ne Optimierung einbringt, dann dauert das. Aber der Kunde bekommt von Anfang an ein Top Produkt Made in East Germany! Ich hab schon dutzende WaKüler von Watercool verbaut und einige laufen seit über 5 Jahren noch immer tadellos und sehen dabei fast wie neu aus! Besser geht nicht!


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Februar 2022)

Zugegeben, ein Kühler ist eigentlich unkaputtbar. Da ist wenn dann etwas zu viel Drehmoment beim Acrylgewinde oder anderes schlechtes Zeug im Kreislauf schuld.  Da kann der Kühler selber eher selten was für (außer eben für das Acryl, aber wer das benutzt, hat es verdient).


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2022)

McZonk schrieb:


> Heya, Du musst Dir keiner Schuld bewusst sein und wenigstens einer der aufpasst () - *Blick geht in meine Richtung*. Das Thema ist hinter zwei weiteren Projekte zurückgefallen (tbd + klick), steht aber für die Zeit zwischen den Jahren auch noch auf der ToDo. Für eines der beiden anderen Themen musste ich aber auch nochmal umbauen, weshalb nach dem CuPlex1.0 erstmal Schluss war. Vorhaben steht aber noch.


Finally...


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/usertest-nostalgie-die-aqua-computer-cuplex-evolution-20-jahre-kompatibilitaet-mit-ryzen-7-5800x-auf-sockel-am4-getestet.616536/


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ein Kühler ist eigentlich unkaputtbar. Da ist wenn dann etwas zu viel Drehmoment beim Acrylgewinde oder anderes schlechtes Zeug im Kreislauf schuld.  Da kann der Kühler selber eher selten was für (außer eben für das Acryl, aber wer das benutzt, hat es verdient).


... das Grund-Material, Beschichtungen, Schrauben und Dichtungen sowie das "Plexiglas" unterscheidet sich leider schon von Kühler zu Kühler. Und hier ist WC für mich die absolute Sperrspitze.


----------



## Nathenhale (1. März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe gerade auf Reddit gelesen das folgende Karte einen zu einem aus großen Teilen aus Aluminium bestehenden Kühler hat.








						GeForce RTX™ 3080 GAMING OC WATERFORCE WB 10G (rev. 1.0) Besonderheiten | Grafikkarten - GIGABYTE Austria
					

Entdecke die AORUS Premium- Grafikkarten, ausgestattet mit WINDFORCE Kühlsystem, RGB-Beleuchtung, PCB Coating und VR Features für das beste Gaming- und VR-E...




					www.gigabyte.com
				



Das ist ja in soweit interessant das man in der Regel bei Erweiterbaren Wasserkühlern auf Kupfer setzt. Und das mischen von Metallen ohne richtiges Kühlmittel schnell zu einer Beschädigung der Komponenten führen kann.
Also Vorsicht.


----------



## DARPA (1. März 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe gerade auf Reddit gelesen das folgende Karte einen zu einem aus großen Teilen aus Aluminium bestehenden Kühler hat.


Ist auch konstruktiv nur ne halbgare Lösung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2022)

Meine Waterforce ist noch voll durchflossenes vernickeltes Kupfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass bei dem neuen Konstrukt das Wasser führende Teil allerdings wirklich Alu und nicht wieder vernickeltes Kupfer ist wäre erst noch zu beweisen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. März 2022)

Ich glaube (!), der zentrale Block sollte aus Kupfer sein. Im Prinzip sind die kleinen modularen Waterforces von den KoWaKü-Lösungen abgeleitet. Da nutzt Gigabyte schon seit vielen Jahren Heatpipes, um die Wärme aus der Peripherie zur GPU zu befördern und dort dann mit Wasser abzuführen. Jetzt wird dieses Prinzip halt mit einem G1/4-Zoll-Kühlblock kombiniert, statt mit einer Asetek-Kühler-Pumpen-Einheit. Wir haben aber kein Testmuster in der Redaktion, sodass ich keine Materialprobe machen kann.


----------



## DARPA (1. März 2022)

Gibt verschiedene Modelle. Die oben verlinkte ist ne Gaming OC Waterforce. @Olstyle zeigt ne Aorus Waterforce.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine Waterforce ist noch voll durchflossenes vernickeltes Kupfer
> 
> 
> Dass bei dem neuen Konstrukt das Wasser führende Teil allerdings wirklich Alu und nicht wieder vernickeltes Kupfer ist wäre erst noch zu beweisen.


Also es geht hier nicht um deine sondern wirklich um die im Link gepostet.
Ich schätze das sollte als beweis reichen 








						Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 GAMING OC WATERFORCE WB - Wenn Aluminium den Kühlkreislauf (zer)stört | Investigativ | igor´sLAB
					

Aus gegebenem Anlass muss ich nun sogar noch einen dritten Teil zu meinen Wasserkreislauf-Ermittlungen nachschieben. Er wird leider zeigen, was passiert, wenn man (ohne es zu wissen) einen Aluminium…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2022)

m3lezZtheOne schrieb:


> Umzug vom NR200P mit MoRa in ein SSUPD Meshlicious
> Die SSD sieht unten noch bissle schief und sad aus, liegt nun aber brav auf den Gummiringen



Wie zufrienden bis du mit der Barrow LTPRKA-04? Welchen Durchfluss hast du über den gesamten Drehzhalbereich (max. & min.)? Wie beurteilst du die Lautstärke, ab welcher Drehzahl werdn Vibrationen auffällig? Oder hast du die Barrow gegen eine Laing DCC getauscht?

Pumpentausch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazarus_at (4. März 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir haben aber kein Testmuster in der Redaktion, sodass ich keine Materialprobe machen kann.


Da könnte ich aushelfen, wenn Interesse besteht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2022)

Ich würde auch nur an einer unauffälligen, nicht Wasser umspülten Stelle die Oberflächenbeschichtung abkratzen und gucken, welches Metall sich darunter befindet.


----------



## Lazarus_at (4. März 2022)

An die Adresse aus dem Impressum?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2022)

Das war eigentlich eher eine "lohnt nicht, den einfachen Test kannst du auch selbst machen"-Antwort. 
Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## Lazarus_at (4. März 2022)

Ich könnte Cuttermesser an den Kühlfinnen anbieten... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (8. März 2022)

@Olstyle : die Waterforce sieht aber auch 👍 aus, zumal wenn ich mir die Display-Anschlüsse anschaue 

Seit einigen Gen finde ich aber die Cover zu verspielt, da habe ich die etwas aus den Augen verloren, da ist mir das garnicht aufgefallen dass die so viele Anschlüsse verbauen. Deine ist wohl die 2080Ti?!?


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2022)

Ja, ist die 2080Ti. Wobei die Anschlüsse etwas täuschen: Es gibt zwar jede Menge Anschlüsse (endlich Mal ne sinnvollen Verwendung der "übrigen" Blendenfläche bei Wasserkühlung), aber gleichzeitig nutzen kann man doch "nur" 4.


----------

